# ASUS X99 Motherboard Series - Official Support Thread (North American users only)



## [email protected]

This thread is for posting and sharing tips, tricks and results relating to ASUS X99 motherboards.

5960X OC tips PDF:

http://1drv.ms/1z9nOze

Easy 4.2GHz OC Guide:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYjlVR2kzYkVvMFE/edit?usp=sharing

General overclocking info - advanced reading:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57715-Overclocking-Tips-Part-Two

5-Way Optimization Manual:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnbExqRlQ2NzdzREU/edit?usp=sharing

Latest UEFI build 1305 for the X99-Deluxe(Recommended Build - adds USB 3.1 support):

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1305.zip

Support/bug request template

Motherboard model:

UEFI Version:

CPU:

Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB:

GPU:

SSD/HDDs/Optical drives:

PSU:

USB Devices (model/version number):

Monitor:

CPU Cooler:

PC CASE:

Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no?

Drivers Installed (include version):

Any third Party temp/voltage software installed:

System Overclocked (provide details)?

Issue


----------



## dansi

Hi Raja,
Have a question for Asus

1. Is Deluxe using the same IR3555 integrated mosfet as Extreme? Or will IR3555 only for ROG series?
2. Since Extreme already has SupremeFX, what will differentiate it from the Formula?
3. What is different between CrystalSound and SupremeFX?
4. When is Pro and Formula boards coming?


----------



## krulin_m

I don't have my RVE yet, but I did have a simple question.

I have 2 SSD and 2 HDD from my old system. The 2 SSD (a 128GB and 256GB) ran on my older P6X58-D Premiums SATA3 in AHCI mode. The 2 HDD (Raptor 150GB 15krpm) were on the intel side configured as a raid 1. I read in the RVE manual that the SATA connections can only run in 1 mode. I.E. if set to RAID, all drives are set to RAID.

I am most likely incorrect, but I thought SSDs are best run in AHCI mode? If so, The single mode of the MB might cause an issue for people wanting a setup like mine? I'm most likely wrong, or at least I hope I am.

Thanks. Looking forward to my RVE and 5820K with a new Plextor M6e as a OS drive.


----------



## [email protected]

If you set raid the irst will be installed taking over from the generic ms ahci driver. Nothing to worry about in other words.


----------



## Inaba

I'm hoping other X99 owners might be able to help me out here. I'm trying to overclock my 5960X and it's just not working with this board and I'm wondering if anyone else is seeing the same problems.

In the BIOS, it is defaulting to XMP overclocking and setting the CPU to overclock to 3750 MHz. I can change all the values, in this case, I specifically just try to set the ratio from the default 28 to 34 (I've tried everything in between, too) and the vcore to 1.31v (and I've tried 1.3v). I save and exit and the system reboots and is right back to the default XMP over clock settings.

I can occasionally get it to stay in default mode (not XMP) so the CPU runs at stock clocks, but usually it resets itself to XMP. I've tried updating the BIOS from 0505 to 0701 (and going back to 0505)... I've pulled the battery, reset the BIOS, tried DIP 5, etc... nothing seems to work.

Am I missing a key setting or switch? Do I have a bad board? Has anyone else run across these problems?


----------



## [email protected]

Is the onboard XMP switch in the on position?


----------



## Inaba

I tried switching it on and off to no effect (it's also impossible to get to when you have two graphics cards installed without removing the second card, kind of a pain.

It's currently switched off.


----------



## Mumbles37

Does anybody know about the U.S. availability of the X99-A and Pro? All I can find to buy are the RVE, WS, and Deluxe.


----------



## [email protected]

X99-A - should be next two weeks or so.

X99-Pro - October timeframe.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inaba*
> 
> I tried switching it on and off to no effect (it's also impossible to get to when you have two graphics cards installed without removing the second card, kind of a pain.
> 
> It's currently switched off.


Check the TPU switch is not on as well. These are off by default. You may have knocked either when putting the system together. The OC being applied hints at TPU. Turn it off and load defaults by pressing F5 in UEFI if you need to.


----------



## Mumbles37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> X99-A - should be next two weeks or so.
> 
> X99-Pro - October timeframe.


Excellent, thank you.


----------



## magic8192

When will I be able to buy a X99-WS


----------



## [email protected]

For X99-E WS give it 1-2 weeks.

PS. For anyone asking about availability or using this as thread as reference, the dates given are for North America only. I only cover the NA region. For others you will need to contact your local ASUS rep/channels as each region may have different availability or launch time frames.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> For X99-E WS give it 1-2 weeks.


I will be impatiently waiting.







Thanks for the info.


----------



## [email protected]

Updated 1st post with 5-Way optimization manual:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnSzd2NnZrOTVnd0k/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## iBored

Question! I'm on my X99 deluxe now, and there's this warning that keeps popping up on my bottom right corner.
It warns a low Vcore of 0.128V or Dram Voltage of 0.000V.
HWMonitor shows 0.9V for my Vcore and 1.2 on my Dram.

It doesn't seem to affect anything, but its really annoying to have something pop up on your screen so often.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Question! I'm on my X99 deluxe now, and there's this warning that keeps popping up on my bottom right corner.
> It warns a low Vcore of 0.128V or Dram Voltage of 0.000V.
> HWMonitor shows 0.9V for my Vcore and 1.2 on my Dram.
> 
> It doesn't seem to affect anything, but its really annoying to have something pop up on your screen so often.


This is called polling contention - it's because you are running more than one monitoring tool. The software is trying to poll the onboard sensor at the same time so one of them cannot report a value - hence the warning and misread. Ideally only one monitoring tool for voltages should be used at a time. You might be able to disable the monitoring of AI Suite in the options (have a look through). The only other option is to run just one tool if HWM wont let you disable some of its monitoring..


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Can you run a M2 SSD On a Rampage V Extreme with a 4 Way SLI GPU setup?

And would the ability to run it be effected by if it's an X4 M2 SSD or a X2 M2 and or a SATA 3 m2?

Need some clarification on this apparently right now you can't do 4 way + m2 is this true?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Probably is if the manual says so.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Can you run a M2 SSD On a Rampage V Extreme with a 4 Way SLI GPU setup?
> 
> And would the ability to run it be effected by if it's an X4 M2 SSD or a X2 M2 and or a SATA 3 m2?
> 
> Need some clarification on this apparently right now you can't do 4 way + m2 is this true?
> 
> Thanks


Hello

The manual is very specific so there should be no doubt or confusion regarding this. When using a M.2 drive the last x16 PCIe slot can only be used in x4 mode. As SLI requires that each card is connected by a minimum of 8 PCIe lanes this PCIe slot cannot be used for SLI when in x4 mode.


----------



## VSG

Raja, thanks for the thread again! Do you happen to know if Amazon is getting the RVE or WS anytime soon in NA?

I also had a question regarding the space between the top x16 slot and the DIMM slots in the RVE- is there enough space for a thick GPU backplate (like the active backplate from Aquacomputer) and RAM that slightly extend past the slots (like the Corsair Dom Plats)? I imagine you can't know the dimensions for those items so if you know how much space there is it would be great!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Raja, thanks for the thread again! Do you happen to know if Amazon is getting the RVE or WS anytime soon in NA?
> 
> I also had a question regarding the space between the top x16 slot and the DIMM slots in the RVE- is there enough space for a thick GPU backplate (like the active backplate from Aquacomputer) and RAM that slightly extend past the slots (like the Corsair Dom Plats)? I imagine you can't know the dimensions for those items so if you know how much space there is it would be great!


Hello

There is approximately 5mm spacing between the edge of the memory slot to the video card PCB. Hope this helps.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is approximately 5mm spacing between the edge of the memory slot to the video card PCB. Hope this helps.


Hey there! Thanks for that info, is that for the RVE or generally any Asus board with 4 way SLI/CF support? This is just about ok for some GPU backplates but not all. Going by your posts, I assume you are affiliated with Asus so I had another question- why stop at ATX/E-ATX these days? XL-ATX is supported by a huge number of cases and offers much better PCI-E slot designs. If you have nothing to do with Asus, then I am sorry


----------



## [email protected]

Would limit sales for us. We design into popular form factors first and foremost.


----------



## Attero87

any plans for a x99 formula?


----------



## [email protected]

Immediately no. In the future perhaps - as these enthusiast chipsets are usually around for a while before the next gen.


----------



## dansi

So Asus X99 lineup will only consist of

X99 WS
X99 RVE
X99 Deluxe
X99 Pro
X99 A?

I want see a Formula that ditches the Wifi/M2/OC/Gamefirst/4 way SLCFX/ extras...
3ways SLICFX and 4xDDR4 slots will be enough.
maybe add the dual cooling VRM heatsinks
and priced it between Deluxe and Pro.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes only these boards - one for each type of user.

X99 WS
X99 RVE
X99 Deluxe
X99 Pro
X99 A

That is all for now.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Raja, thanks for the thread again! Do you happen to know if Amazon is getting the RVE or WS anytime soon in NA?


1-2 weeks likely.


----------



## Attero87

will amazon get the WS board


----------



## [email protected]

If Amazon got the other WS boards then it should get this too (at some point, not sure when).


----------



## dansi

Would you able to share the difference between them?

My layman guess in terms of circuitry is WS, RVE and Deluxe will have the same 8 phase IR design differentiated by different capacitors. RVE and Deluxe/WS will separated by how deep tweaks their Bios can offer.

While Pro and A will likely use a 4 phase doublers. Will they use IR circuits? Pro will have all those bundled extras while A is basic board only. imo A should have been a M (matx)

Not sure how important this is but HEDT do have higher power requirement than the mainstream procs.

Imo, we need a pure good quality board without those fancy extras. Do gamers use wifi?


----------



## dansi

Another thing, Asus support of X79 is very good! Bios upgrades have been satisfying!
Will X99 support be same or the rumors that HDET products are not making as much money and vendors are putting less resources into them are true?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Another thing, Asus support of X79 is very good! Bios upgrades have been satisfying!
> Will X99 support be same or the rumors that HDET products are not making as much money and vendors are putting less resources into them are true?


Not true. We focused on key SKUs for this launch for key user groups. There will be the same support we've always provided.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Would you able to share the difference between them?
> 
> Imo, we need a pure good quality board without those fancy extras. Do gamers use wifi?


Check the support site and see what suits your needs. If nothing does, you've gotta make a choice on what you can live with/without.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey there! Thanks for that info, is that for the RVE or generally any Asus board with 4 way SLI/CF support?


Hello

You're welcome. I measured this on the R5E.


----------



## iBored

A little glitch (i think) during reboot.
Post hanged on "Fb" 3 times and "61" once.
I see on the manual "Fb" is "Reserved for future AMI error codes", so no clue as to what this error is yet?
All errors didn't pop up after reset.


----------



## [email protected]

Is the rig overclocked? If it persists go back to stock and see if it happens. If it is at stock then start unplugging devices systematically and see if you can pin it down


----------



## Ajay57

Thanks for the review on Newegg TV with Paul the Deluxe color looks great!









AJ.


----------



## szeged

Rampage v extreme, 5960x gskill 3000 16gb kit all stock no changes in bios to overclocking

Constantly getting cpu fan error hit f1 to continue.

I set the monitor tab to ignore the cpu fan and optional cpu fan, still getting cpu fan error.

Need some help here before I break something from frustration


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Rampage v extreme, 5960x gskill 3000 16gb kit all stock no changes in bios to overclocking
> 
> Constantly getting cpu fan error hit f1 to continue.
> 
> I set the monitor tab to ignore the cpu fan and optional cpu fan, still getting cpu fan error.
> 
> Need some help here before I break something from frustration


Plug in a PWM fan in there and see if that helps.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Rampage v extreme, 5960x gskill 3000 16gb kit all stock no changes in bios to overclocking
> 
> Constantly getting cpu fan error hit f1 to continue.
> 
> I set the monitor tab to ignore the cpu fan and optional cpu fan, still getting cpu fan error.
> 
> Need some help here before I break something from frustration


Update to latest uefi and set cpu fan low limit to ignore in the fan options.


----------



## szeged

Tried that.

Still getting fan error.


----------



## [email protected]

F1 halt to ignore in BOOT menu if you don't have a fan on that header. That will bypass it.


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Is the rig overclocked? If it persists go back to stock and see if it happens. If it is at stock then start unplugging devices systematically and see if you can pin it down


Done~ doesn't happen anymore.
New problem found. I left my com on just to have the loop running, went into standby mode then couldn't resume windows. Post hanged at "62".
Hard reset, and its back on, but post is showing "30".


----------



## szeged

computer went to sleep and wouldnt wake up, hard reset helped it wake up. that just happened to me. i had to reset like 50 times to get it to respond to anything, sitting in q code 30 now with no problems.


----------



## mirunit

Having an issue with

ASUS X99-Deluxe
Latest BIOS (09/01/2014)
Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800mhz (4x4GB) 16GB DDR4
Default settings + Intel Virtualization enabled

It started with instability (running default w/ Intel virtualization enabled), I attempted to run the XMP profiles (which I have) and they were still unstable. This culminated in the BIOS and OS just no longer recognizing 16GB and falling back to 12GB. I moved the DIMM from slot to slot and have isolated the issue to a specific stick (A1, B1, C1, D1). I am not sure what to do here. I am beginning to think there may just be an issue with my memory. I am getting SPD info, but not serial numbers. See below. Also, I am running the latest BIOS. The fact that I can move the stick from slot-to-slot and see it not present in UEFI BIOS leads me to believe it is not motherboard or bent CPU and the DIMM itself.





Any ideas?


----------



## mirunit

Anndd... Memtest86 fails.


----------



## Praz

Hello

If the operating system does not see the module in any slot but all other modules are properly identified in those slots you need to get the set of memory replaced.


----------



## jm600rr

Wonder if I have a bad RVE board. Been running very unstable after switching from X99 Deluxe. I'm only running at 4Ghz. I took the CPU and memory out and put it back on the Deluxe on a bench and its been running fine for the past few hours on 4.4Ghz. Also, other than the stability issue I have wifi and Bluetooth turned off in the bios and its keep being recognized in the device manager looking for drivers. This happened after updating to 0603 firmware. Very strange.


----------



## Raul-7

When will the Sabranco be released or was it just a concept?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raul-7*
> 
> When will the Sabranco be released or was it just a concept?


Where did you see a Sabranco X99 board? There was no such X99 concept. It was a Z97 board. That will be released at some point.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> computer went to sleep and wouldnt wake up, hard reset helped it wake up. that just happened to me. i had to reset like 50 times to get it to respond to anything, sitting in q code 30 now with no problems.


Was it 100% stable? If OC'd just to run Cinebench etc good chance it could not directly resume.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jm600rr*
> 
> Wonder if I have a bad RVE board. Been running very unstable after switching from X99 Deluxe. I'm only running at 4Ghz. I took the CPU and memory out and put it back on the Deluxe on a bench and its been running fine for the past few hours on 4.4Ghz. Also, other than the stability issue I have wifi and Bluetooth turned off in the bios and its keep being recognized in the device manager looking for drivers. This happened after updating to 0603 firmware. Very strange.


Check DRAM voltage and VCCSA. The VCCSA rules are a bit more conservative on the ROG board AFAIK. DRAM voltage might be also.


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Was it 100% stable? If OC'd just to run Cinebench etc good chance it could not directly resume.


Mine wasn't overclocked. Odd thing, after I rebooted and overclocked, never happened again.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Mine wasn't overclocked. Odd thing, after I rebooted and overclocked, never happened again.


Code 30 is shown if the system was in suspend to disk I believe. As for the code 62 you saw are you sure it was not b2?


----------



## Hugh is daft

On the WS board will the plx chips be inactive if I am using less than the 40 lanes natively provided by the CPU ?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Was it 100% stable? If OC'd just to run Cinebench etc good chance it could not directly resume.


It was at stock settings but somehow my power mode got set to put the computer to sleep after 1 minute.


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Code 30 is shown if the system was in suspend to disk I believe. As for the code 62 you saw are you sure it was not b2?


Haha my bad it's b2. Just happened again.
It's the only error popping up now. Only happens on boot up. Restart from uefi doesn't give the error.


----------



## [email protected]

Memory training. Try tuning VCCSA a bit.


----------



## szeged

Stock settings, board gets to the rig splash screen, hit delete to enter bios, a code a2, nothing happens just stays on the splash forever.


----------



## [email protected]

Which devices are plugged into the board (USB, storage etc). Which UEFI build now?


----------



## szeged

keyboard, mouse, two ssds, thats it.

i finally got it to boot into bios after clearing the cmos about 100 times.

latest uefi.

im just returning this cpu and getting a different one, this one has caused nothing but problems at anything other than stock settings.


----------



## [email protected]

Not all CPUs can clock cache well. We've seen a lot of variance.


----------



## szeged

yeah i think my cpu is just a really really really bad sample, i set the cache back to auto and the stability wasnt any different than with any non auto settings.


----------



## [email protected]

I'd prolly just stress at stock for a while on starting up again with different parts - if you do. Move away very gradually focusing on one thing at a time. Might have gone for the "jugular" too soon with that one.


----------



## szeged

yeah ill test it out one thing at a time until amazon gets more in stock. Im looking for a cpu that does good on water to eventually be used with ln2 so i was hoping for one that could do 4.7 maybe 4.8 on water under 1.5v, maybe the next one will be better, i dont see how it could be worse


----------



## [email protected]

What I do when I'm binning CPUs:

1) Set 1.30Vcore and core speed to 4.5G. See if ti will get to the OS. Leave all else at "stock". If it gets into OS, and can pass a quick stability test it's an above average CPU.

2) Those that dont make it, I just clock them down from 4.5G one ratio at a time, an work out where they are stable at 1.30V

3) Once stability has been found I add in memory - just set XMP and repeat.

4) Cache I only check out after those steps. I do not use more than 1.40V for cache here. A good CPU will do 4.5G cachec frequency with less than 1,40V cache.

You can adjust with your requirements, but I would not go crazy with voltages too much at ambient temps.


----------



## szeged

those are the steps i used as well, at 1.3v i think my cpu only would boot at 4.3, definitely not stress test stable though.

added in xmp and thats when things just got lol worthy.

this cpu would be fine for a 24/7 every day user that doesnt require a cpu that is amazing for benches, it will do 4.45ghz @ 1.33v with xmp on 24/7 just fine, but for me i need something that scales extremely well with volts and cold. This cpu would do just fine for a person playing games or something though.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hugh is daft*
> 
> On the WS board will the plx chips be inactive if I am using less than the 40 lanes natively provided by the CPU ?


I would like to know aswell


----------



## wuffo

I'm not having much luck with a 5820k on an X99 Deluxe, 1.32V for 4.4 GHz and about 1.38V for 4.5 GHz.
Also, my VRM temp goes as high as 60C+. Anything to be worried about?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hugh is daft*
> 
> On the WS board will the plx chips be inactive if I am using less than the 40 lanes natively provided by the CPU ?


I'd like to know this as well, my 5960x is here, WS board tomorrow and Samsung XP941 later this week. Just need some good Ram now but nothing good is in stock anywhere.... hopefully newegg.ca or NCIX gets something in this week! I can't wait to start building!


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What I do when I'm binning CPUs:
> 
> 1) Set 1.30Vcore and core speed to 4.5G. See if ti will get to the OS. Leave all else at "stock". If it gets into OS, and can pass a quick stability test it's an above average CPU.
> 
> 2) Those that dont make it, I just clock them down from 4.5G one ratio at a time, an work out where they are stable at 1.30V
> 
> 3) Once stability has been found I add in memory - just set XMP and repeat.
> 
> 4) Cache I only check out after those steps. I do not use more than 1.40V for cache here. A good CPU will do 4.5G cachec frequency with less than 1,40V cache.
> 
> You can adjust with your requirements, but I would not go crazy with voltages too much at ambient temps.


This is my log from yesterday:
4.2ghz, 1.1V, 75C, Stable
4.3ghz, 1.1V, -, Unable to boot
*4.3ghz, 1.15V, 81C, Stable*
4.4ghz, 1.15V, -, Boot only
4.4ghz, 1.2V, 87C, Stable but too hot.

All ran at 100MHz bclk, XMP for my 2400 memory at an ambient 30C.

A little disappointed that I'm getting 81C at 1.15V.
I did try running 125bclk for 2 runs, but both came to 88C for 4ghz at 1.2V.


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Raja,

Will the X99-E WS and X99 Deluxe support 128gb ram once 16gb dimms are available? (non ECC)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> Raja,
> 
> Will the X99-E WS and X99 Deluxe support 128gb ram once 16gb dimms are available? (non ECC)


That's up to Intel. Their current white papers state 64GB. There is no mention of 128GB in there. Intel are cautious with these things, they won't claim support until they can fully validate it. We won't either.


----------



## marc0053

Thanks for this thread Raja








I pre-ordered my rampage V extreme from Newegg Canada but they won't tell me when they'll have it in stock.
Any ideas Raja?

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## [email protected]

I don't know as sales is not my dept. I'd give it a week or two.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> This is my log from yesterday:
> 4.2ghz, 1.1V, 75C, Stable
> 4.3ghz, 1.1V, -, Unable to boot
> *4.3ghz, 1.15V, 81C, Stable*
> 4.4ghz, 1.15V, -, Boot only
> 4.4ghz, 1.2V, 87C, Stable but too hot.
> 
> All ran at 100MHz bclk, XMP for my 2400 memory at an ambient 30C.
> 
> A little disappointed that I'm getting 81C at 1.15V.
> I did try running 125bclk for 2 runs, but both came to 88C for 4ghz at 1.2V.


What's the cooling being used?


----------



## bastian

@Raja

What would you say is safe 24/7 max voltage on Haswell-E.


----------



## [email protected]

Hard to say. Personally I would not exceed 1.30v but some people will.


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What's the cooling being used?


Custom loop








That log was done previously with 3 eloop b12-2's on the top 360 rad.


I have since swapped them out with my old AP-15's, and managed to get to 4.4ghz at 1.2V, 84C on load.


I'm considering buying some b12-3's this week.
AP-15's though outstanding performance, just don't look as nice.
Thoughts?


----------



## Feklar

Wow 84C @ 1.2V seems high. I used Raja's method and got 4.5 stable with my 5960X and X99 [email protected] 1.3V. The hottest core temp I saw after 30 minutes was 57C. Granted I used Aida64 full load cpu stability test. I'm using a custom loop with a Koolance 380i and an external Mora 3 Pro with 4 x 180 mm fans. I also have have a 690 gtx in the loop. Ambient temp was 24C. I feel fortunate.


----------



## iBored

Yea it is. Even at an ambient of 30C. Not sure why I'm running so hot. I'm starting to think my thermal paste didn't get a proper spread.

Edit: weird, my loop is 33C. My gpu max at 40C under load. Why is my cpu so hot?


----------



## Feklar

I would remount the block with fresh thermal paste just in case. What are your stock load temps?


----------



## iBored

I've got to 78C on my first boot on stock running OCCT cpu test.
Which was already pretty high.
Question, is there an expiry date on thermal paste?


----------



## Feklar

I don't think there is a date. When it's so thick and dry that is doesn't come out the tube would be my guess. Try some Gelid GC Extreme. It's the best I've used and I tried plenty.


----------



## andytom69

good morning
on the x99 deluxe

for the Crossfire is only this slot 1 and 5 ? is possible enable slot 1 and 3 ?
http://www.xtremeshack.com/photos/20140908141020348149090.jpg


----------



## darkcashyz

Anyone here keeping ASUS X99 Deluxe 0701 BIOS? Mind uploading? I'm using 0801 BIOS now and I find that it's less stable than the version that came with my board(no idea which one it was). And I saw some people on the Haswell-E thread saying the same thing too.

Tried downloading from everywhere but no luck... ASUS also removed the download link from their mirror.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-0701.zip


----------



## Martyfish78

I saw ASUS x99-S in many e-shops...is it legit??


----------



## [email protected]

I dont deal with Poland - you need to contact ASUS poland and ask them. Sometimes there are models in some regions not available in others.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> I've got to 78C on my first boot on stock running OCCT cpu test.
> Which was already pretty high.
> Question, is there an expiry date on thermal paste?


It's probably due to the GPU being in the loop as well. I run CPUs like this on their own loop.


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I dont deal with Poland - you need to contact ASUS poland and ask them. Sometimes there are models in some regions not available in others.


I've seen that X99-S model in UK also:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=BU-023-AS&tool=3

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Motherboards/Intel+Socket/Socket+2011+-+Intel+X99/ASUS+AS-X99-S+Intel+X99+%28Socket+2011%29+ATX+Motherboard+?productId=61701&source=skinflint


----------



## Martyfish78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I dont deal with Poland - you need to contact ASUS poland and ask them. Sometimes there are models in some regions not available in others.


Why Poland? Prague isnt in Poland.It is in Czech Republic...nevermind...
I guess x99-S is just for Europe market..


----------



## [email protected]

I'm not good at geography, but at least you got the point









I only deal with North America.


----------



## Martyfish78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'm not good at geography, but at least you got the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only deal with North America.


No problem







We are only small country. Problem is no info about it (x99-s) anywhere :mad But looks like same board without some features(less usb,only 1 LAN, no wifi on i/o and no addon cards(hyper+fan)
prices in local e-shops: Deluxe 390usd vs S 310 vs A 260 is good deal


----------



## tSgt

@[email protected]

Got a small question for you,

I'm looking at the X99 Deluxe Memory listing and apparently you guys are listing the G.Skill Kit : *F4-2133C15Q-16GRR* (same for the 32GB SKU) as not compatible with 6 or 8 slots filled.

Asus's also listing, just below them, the 64GB SKU which doesn't even exist. Can you give any clarification on that please ?

(Btw the manual of the X99 Deluxe is listing DDR3 SKUs)

Thanks


----------



## codybby

On the Rampage V, what is the max Ram frequency using the XMP profile you can run without it increasing the BLCK freq?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codybby*
> 
> On the Rampage V, what is the max Ram frequency using the XMP profile you can run without it increasing the BLCK freq?


Hello

Using the 100 strap the speed is 2400MHz.


----------



## codybby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Using the 100 strap the speed is 2400MHz.


Thank you! for some reason I was thinking 2666


----------



## iBored

But it doesn't mean a 2400mhz ram can't use a 125mhz strap right?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codybby*
> 
> Thank you! for some reason I was thinking 2666


Hello

You're welcome. 2666MHz is tough to pull off. It's more of a brute-force approach and the needed voltages are high. 2666MHz and higher are best left to the 125 strap until Intel patches the needed microcode.


----------



## bastian

@Raja

I would assume your guy's know about it, but with the X99 Deluxe and latest 801 BIOS there seems to be a slight lag when navigating the BIOS screens/options.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You're welcome. 2666MHz is tough to pull off. It's more of a brute-force approach and the needed voltages are high. 2666MHz and higher are best left to the 125 strap until Intel patches the needed microcode.


I must be lucky then on the X99 Deluxe with 0801 as I was able to set my RAM (Crucial 2133) to 2666MHz with 15-15-15-35 1T at 100 strap. And at least CPUz Is still showing the 1.20v. That said, there is a good possibility that there are settings or something I missed when I upped the speed and timings.


----------



## [email protected]

0801 for the Deluxe is fine for 2666, 2933 and 3200 on the 100 strap.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> I must be lucky then on the X99 Deluxe with 0801 as I was able to set my RAM (Crucial 2133) to 2666MHz with 15-15-15-35 1T at 100 strap. And at least CPUz Is still showing the 1.20v. That said, there is a good possibility that there are settings or something I missed when I upped the speed and timings.


Hello

I wrote this in response to a question about the R5E.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 0801 for the Deluxe is fine for 2666, 2933 and 3200 on the 100 strap.


Awesome. Yeah, I read the notes about 0801 and it did mention some memory tweeks I believe. Any update on when those same (or better) changes will be coming to the RVE?

Also, silly question, but is it possible to run the 5-way on the RVE? Or will a noob such as myself need to make the changes manually?


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I wrote this in response to a question about the R5E.


Yeah I noticed after my responses. lol. I'm a bit daft at times.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> Awesome. Yeah, I read the notes about 0801 and it did mention some memory tweeks I believe. Any update on when those same (or better) changes will be coming to the RVE?
> 
> Also, silly question, but is it possible to run the 5-way on the RVE? Or will a noob such as myself need to make the changes manually?


1) RVE will get a UEFI update soon.

2) THe auto-tuning portion of 5-Way is not present on the ROG boards, so yes, you will need to tune manually.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) RVE will get a UEFI update soon.
> 
> 2) THe auto-tuning portion of 5-Way is not present on the ROG boards, so yes, you will need to tune manually.


Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## codybby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You're welcome. 2666MHz is tough to pull off. It's more of a brute-force approach and the needed voltages are high. 2666MHz and higher are best left to the 125 strap until Intel patches the needed microcode.


Okay, so this is something that can be patched in the future?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) RVE will get a UEFI update soon.
> 
> 2) THe auto-tuning portion of 5-Way is not present on the ROG boards, so yes, you will need to tune manually.


So if I'm understanding this correctly, the XMP changing BCLK Freq. issue is fixable with an update and the Deluxe has already been patched with the RVE coming soon?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codybby*
> 
> Okay, so this is something that can be patched in the future?
> So if I'm understanding this correctly, the XMP changing BCLK Freq. issue is fixable with an update and the Deluxe has already been patched with the RVE coming soon?


Fixable by intel only. So far they have patched 2666, 2933 and 3200 on the 100 strap only. Deluxe has this patch. Rog will have it soon. The other ratios over 2400 on the 100 strap still need work from Intel.


----------



## codybby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Fixable by intel only. So far they have patched 2666, 2933 and 3200 on the 100 strap only. Deluxe has this patch. Rog will have it soon. The other ratios over 2400 on the 100 strap still need work from Intel.


Excellent, thank you again!


----------



## TheGovernment

Raja, do you know how the PLX chips are implemented on the WS-E board? Do they only become active once all the lanes are used up? or are they on all the time and only on certain slots?

thanks!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Raja, do you know how the PLX chips are implemented on the WS-E board? Do they only become active once all the lanes are used up? or are they on all the time and only on certain slots?
> 
> thanks!


Almost certain this is in the board's manual and that their is no way to not use the PLX chips, unless you use the single black 8x electrical slot in the middle that is connected directly to the CPU.


----------



## Feklar

I would like to know this plx configuration as well. I can't find the information in the manual at all. I thought some boards in the past had these chips but the plx chip kicked in only when cards were installed in certain slots. That way you could avoid extra latency if you were only using a single card at the time. Hopefully it still works this way.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Almost certain this is in the board's manual and that their is no way to not use the PLX chips, unless you use the single black 8x electrical slot in the middle that is connected directly to the CPU.


It's not in the manual that I can find or anyone else for that matter, I have it sitting in front of me and there can be a bunch of different ways the PLC chips are implemented. PLX seems to be hardwired to slot 2, 3 and 4. So it doesn't appear that slot 1 uses the plx chip at all.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> It's not in the manual that I can find or anyone else for that matter, I have it sitting in front of me and there can be a bunch of different ways the PLC chips are implemented. PLX seems to be hardwired to slot 2, 3 and 4. So it doesn't appear that slot 1 uses the plx chip at all.


This is the image I remember (though I do not recall the original source):










This image does not match the layout in manual exactly, but does not seem far off.

Regardless, there aren't enough lanes available for a full 16x lanes to be connected directly to the CPU.


----------



## Hugh is daft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Raja, do you know how the PLX chips are implemented on the WS-E board? Do they only become active once all the lanes are used up? or are they on all the time and only on certain slots?
> 
> thanks!


Wherever I ask this question its left unanswered, these plx chips are the only thing holding me back from ordering the WS board. I'd like to know as well !


----------



## Feklar

The diagram posted above makes it appear that all slots except slot 4 are wired through the plx. Why they would design it that way who knows. Doesn't make sense to me. Unless Haswell-e is different than SB-e or IB-e.


----------



## Jpmboy

does anyone know what memory speeds work with 166 strap? I got good cpu settings at 166, but memory is a bit strange.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hugh is daft*
> 
> Wherever I ask this question its left unanswered, these plx chips are the only thing holding me back from ordering the WS board. I'd like to know as well !


Why? There really isn't any latency worth worrying about, it's like .0001ms. I'm only curious, you'll read tons of speculation but it's mostly based on the p55 chipset when it hit and the chips were super new and not optimized.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 0801 for the Deluxe is fine for 2666, 2933 and 3200 on the 100 strap.


fix coming to asus x99 E-WS? any eta guess?


----------



## szeged

@[email protected]

bought another 5960x, it is much better than the last one i had. it can boot into windows at much higher clocks with less volts than the previous cpu, and most of the restarts/crashes are gone, except a few which i believe are memory related. benching is much easier with this chip as well.




http://valid.x86.fr/j77cj3

this is just with adjusting the core voltage, i have yet to begin tweaking the cache and other voltages.

reverted back to pre release RvE bios because for some reason the newest ones were making me black screen after splash screen, maybe a bad install? ill try the new bios again tomorrow after work.


----------



## Hugh is daft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Why? There really isn't any latency worth worrying about, it's like .0001ms. I'm only curious, you'll read tons of speculation but it's mostly based on the p55 chipset when it hit and the chips were super new and not optimized.


You are right I guess, all evidence now points in the direction that the latency intruduced by plx chips is negligible at best. However its hard to not to still be a little dubious when other manufacturers make their implementations of plx chips disableable as if to say these things don't exactly work yet. But that was in the past and if all of those issues have been ironed out enough that manufacturers on the x99 platform are confident enough to forgo us of the option to disable plx chips then I guess that says it all.


----------



## Attero87

Will a gpu with a backplate cause clearance issues on the WS board. The retention clips on the ram makes it look like tight fit


----------



## Hugh is daft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Will a gpu with a backplate cause clearance issues on the WS board. The retention clips on the ram makes it look like tight fit


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hugh is daft*


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> fix coming to asus x99 E-WS? any eta guess?


No its just for the deluxe!

Of course its coming for the other boards. Give it some time ? every board will get it.


----------



## jaykop

Hello everyone I need some help I have tried a 4.5 overclock with no luck I can't even do a small 4ghz with no luck overclock so I need someone advice on setting to get me going a please please help ...Asus x99 duluxe


----------



## andytom69

Hello, I managed to install the new system, I have to say that with the x99 deluxe in terms of hardware, Asus has done a great job, the bios still a little immature, does not recognize the profile xmp some settings do not work properly, however, I gave a stressed system, I denote a very cool operation of the system compared to the z79, slots PCIExpress with the 5820k are a bit neutered, but I selected the switch 3way sli / cfx sure you do not have to change the configuration of the water bridge of my two 290x , I am currently traveling in configuration 8x / 8x / 8x, while you might 16x / 8x.
I made a couple of benchmark, the 290x seem to climb better, heat less than the 16x / 16x on asus Z97 gryphone, and benchamark are better than a 20%
Another category really.
proceed with ltri test, at this point I do not know if you should change the Cross fire just to have a PCIExpress 16x on the first tab
update


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That log was done previously with 3 eloop b12-2's on the top 360 rad.
> 
> 
> I have since swapped them out with my old AP-15's, and managed to get to 4.4ghz at 1.2V, 84C on load.
> 
> 
> I'm considering buying some b12-3's this week.
> AP-15's though outstanding performance, just don't look as nice.
> Thoughts?


IBored,

What fittings and tube is that please? Rigid??

Looks awesome, lovely build!!!


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> IBored,
> 
> What fittings and tube is that please? Rigid??
> 
> Looks awesome, lovely build!!!


Thanks!
Those are all bitspower enhanced mulit-link (eml) fittings with E22 10/12 acrylic tubes.

Do check out my build log








Cheers!


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Thanks!
> Those are all bitspower enhanced mulit-link (eml) fittings with E22 10/12 acrylic tubes.
> 
> Do check out my build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


I'm super jelly sir. Once i start connecting wires stuff goes ugly super fast









That said, i run the cables in the wall from the closet to my desk so I ever see the PC - but i still die a little every time i have to open my case up.


----------



## iBored

[email protected], the VRM heatsinks are running at 40C for the top piece, 36C for the other 2 pieces. Is this normal?
Mainboard temps on HWMonitor are 33C max though.


----------



## TheGovernment

Raja any info on the plx chips? Its fine if you dont know or are waiting for info from techs or something but some sort of response would be great


----------



## BIG 5

Just installed two R9 295x2 on Asus X99 Deluxe. I'm have clearance issues with the card and the board. The Crystal sound portion below the rear panel is keeping the card from being 100% seated in pci-e x16. Has anyone else installed R9 295x2 on Asus x99 Deluxe, or had a similar issue?



On another note; would running these two cards, having essentially 4 GPUs, be problematic as the MOB does not support 4 way crossfire?

This is the first build I have attempted on my own and would really appreciate some the help.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> [email protected], the VRM heatsinks are running at 40C for the top piece, 36C for the other 2 pieces. Is this normal?
> Mainboard temps on HWMonitor are 33C max though.


Thats fine (there will be some temp disparity). If you want to cool the heastink actively do so.


----------



## wuffo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Thats fine (there will be some temp disparity). If you want to cool the heastink actively do so.


Raja,

Under load, I'm getting up to 60C on the VRM temp reported in AIsuite, on an X99 Deluxe. Is this an issue?


----------



## [email protected]

Just follow this rule. OVerclocking the CPU past 4GHz? Yes? Then actively cool the heatsink.


----------



## VSG

That piece of lone metal/plastic on the PCH in the RVE is hardly inspiring, even if the PCH doesn't output a ton of heat.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIG 5*
> 
> On another note; would running these two cards, having essentially 4 GPUs, be problematic as the MOB does not support 4 way crossfire?


Hello

You are not doing 4-way CrossFire. Your configuration is Quad-GPU CrossFire which will work fine and is listed as supported in the motherboard's specifications.


----------



## BIG 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You are not doing 4-way CrossFire. Your configuration is Quad-GPU CrossFire which will work fine and is listed as supported in the motherboard's specifications.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## 8472

A couple of questions about the WS board.

Will it support SLI in any of the 7 slots? Meaning can I do 2 way with slots 1 and 6, or 1 and 7, etc.? Also, can I do 3 way using slots 1, 4, and 7?

I assume that these will be available in about a week?


----------



## [email protected]

Check the manual for which slots to use.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> A couple of questions about the WS board.
> 
> Will it support SLI in any of the 7 slots? Meaning can I do 2 way with slots 1 and 6, or 1 and 7, etc.? Also, can I do 3 way using slots 1, 4, and 7?
> 
> I assume that these will be available in about a week?


Here is the layout as per the owners manual.

Remember, you can download most manuals straight from the manufacturer website.


----------



## 8472

I read the manual, but it did not answer my question. The manual only states the bandwidth of each slot and the Asus recommended arrangement. I want to know if SLI will work regardless of where I put my cards. Another user on this forum said that he was having trouble with SLI unless he used slots 1 and 3.


----------



## [email protected]

Stick with the slots the manual tells you to use. The recommendations are there for a reason.


----------



## 8472

Going by that logic, SLI in slots 1 and 7 (2 is empty) on my Asus Maximus V Extreme shouldn't work because the manual recommends to use slots 1 and 4. But it does work. As does slots 1 and 5.

Obviously the recommendations are only recommendations to ensure the best possible performance.

I want to know if SLI will work with any configuration. Yes or no?


----------



## [email protected]

Go by the manual. This board is not the m5e.


----------



## 8472

So you're telling me that this motherboard requires a person to stack one card on top of another card, robbing it of precious air, just to do 2 way SLI?

So if a person has two tripple slot or 2 two and a half slot cards they are just out of luck????

Why would Asus design a board in such a way when every other full sized board on the market allows people to give their cards air?


----------



## [email protected]

Put a fan near the gpus. Doesn't cost much. Air is free nobody is robbing it from you.


----------



## szeged

whiny Wednesday is in full effect.


----------



## 8472

My concern is noise, two cards stacked on top of each other would be unacceptably loud, and a fan would only make things worse.

Once I confirm what you have said is true, I'll order a different board. One that's actually in stock. Lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Good luck whatever you choose ?


----------



## carlhil2

If I go grey-grey, and, black-black as far as installing ram, would mobo read all 32gigs? I ask this because my c1 slot seems to be dead, and, MC has sold-out of the X99 Deluxe, which means I have to use this mobo til they resupply..also, my 5960x rig is down for the moment, waiting on a new part..


----------



## Jpmboy

ask again:
*
Anyone know which memory frequencies will work with 166 strap using a 5960x, R5E and bios 603?*


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hugh is daft*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> A couple of questions about the WS board.
> 
> Will it support SLI in any of the 7 slots? Meaning can I do 2 way with slots 1 and 6, or 1 and 7, etc.? Also, can I do 3 way using slots 1, 4, and 7?


I just noticed that it looks like he's running his cards in slots 1 and 5 on his ws board. Nice!


----------



## Hugh is daft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> I just noticed that it looks like he's running his cards in slots 1 and 5 on his ws board. Nice!


Here is a link to the guys build log, I don't know what configuration he is running his cards in now but he has reported issues with sli. It doesn't seem like he thinks its the boards fault though, I don't know but I guess if you need to know anything ask him http://www.overclock.net/t/1509186/build-log-caselabs-sma8-serenity-haswell-e-5960x/40#post_22827653


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffo*
> 
> I'm getting up to 60C on the VRM temp reported in AIsuite, on an X99 Deluxe. Is this an issue?


60C (load) is not hot for a VRM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That piece of lone metal/plastic on the PCH in the RVE is hardly inspiring, even if the PCH doesn't output a ton of heat.


I agree the heatsink appears pretty useless, but the X99 has a 6.5w TDP; the board itself is probably capable of cooling it effectively.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> I just noticed that it looks like he's running his cards in slots 1 and 5 on his ws board. Nice!


It really shouldn't matter much which slots you use for 2-way SLI, as long as none of them are connected to the PCH.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ask again:
> *
> Anyone know which memory frequencies will work with 166 strap using a 5960x, R5E and bios 603?*


The same ratios that work on the 100 strap work on any other strap. You're just offsetting them to a higher frequency. Eventually you're at the limits of the IMC and the DRAM being used.


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 60C (load) is not hot for a VRM.
> I agree the heatsink appears pretty useless, but the X99 has a 6.5w TDP; the board itself is probably capable of cooling it effectively.
> It really shouldn't matter much which slots you use for 2-way SLI, as long as none of them are connected to the PCH.


What is recon high for Vrm?
I'm getting a whopping 87C. Slightly hotter than my cpu.


----------



## [email protected]

People will tell you differnt things. My logic is based on a number of things - including how much current these CPUs can pull over 4G. To take everything out of the equation and not start getting anal about temp zones the easiest advice is to simply place a 80mm fan blowing some air over the heatsink and stop worrying. I use the Akasa 80m quiet fans. Even on full speed they are quiet. Color is not the best but should give you an idea of what one can do.


----------



## ssgwright

quick questions will my waterblock on my asus maximus iv extreme 1155 waterblock fit on this board?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The same ratios that work on the 100 strap work on any other strap. You're just offsetting them to a higher frequency. Eventually you're at the limits of the IMC and the DRAM being used.


Thanks
I read somewhere in this forum that >2400 on strap 100 was waiting for a patch from intel that you-guys would include in the next bios (like the x79 deluxe)
So my question should have been, is 3000 at 100 off limits at this point with 603?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks
> I read somewhere in this forum that >2400 on strap 100 was waiting for a patch from intel that you-guys would include in the next bios (like the x79 deluxe)
> So my question should have been, is 3000 at 100 off limits at this point with 603?


3000 at 100 you will have to offset BCLK - but it may not be great. So far 2666 is okay. The others are conditional in my view and I am not sure Intel will get them 100%.

You have plenty of ways to skin the cat - so a lot of this is just excessive thinking. There is always a combo one can use to get what you want.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Raja,

Are you aware that there is a possible fault when installing a soundcard in the Rampage V Extreme ??

Installed a Asus Xonar Essence STX in the lowest slot. It gets power, recognised in windows and driver installs, but no sound and video wont play









It would seem that others have the same problem:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/360

I hope there will be a fix or workaround. Not great considering a premium board.

Cheers


----------



## HiTechPixel

Do all the fan headers on the Rampage V Extreme support PWM fans completely? Looking at the manual, CPU_FAN and CHA_FAN share the same pin layout which means every single fan header supports PWM fans no matter what, right?

Every fan header shares the same pin configuration:

PIN 1: FAN PWM
PIN 2: FAN IN
PIN 3: FAN PWR
PIN 4: GND

I need to know so I can control all of my fans with the motherboard. I don't want to purchase a fan controller.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Raja,
> 
> Are you aware that there is a possible fault when installing a soundcard in the Rampage V Extreme ??
> 
> Installed a Asus Xonar Essence STX in the lowest slot. It gets power, recognised in windows and driver installs, but no sound and video wont play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would seem that others have the same problem:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/360
> 
> I hope there will be a fix or workaround. Not great considering a premium board.
> 
> Cheers


I have seen the posts. Need the following info from all of you otherwise no chance of me asking anyone at HQ to replicate.

1) Which other devices used - GPUs etc, in which slots.
2) Soundcard make/model and slots tried in
3) OS used.

Thanks
Raja


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Do all the fan headers on the Rampage V Extreme support PWM fans completely? Looking at the manual, CPU_FAN and CHA_FAN share the same pin layout which means every single fan header supports PWM fans no matter what, right?
> 
> Every fan header shares the same pin configuration:
> 
> PIN 1: FAN PWM
> PIN 2: FAN IN
> PIN 3: FAN PWR
> PIN 4: GND
> 
> I need to know so I can control all of my fans with the motherboard. I don't want to purchase a fan controller.


Each heades can be set to PWM/DC. Some are controlled in groups.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Each heades can be set to PWM/DC. Some are controlled in groups.


But the important thing I need to know for 100% sure is that, each can be controlled via PWM? If yes, I'll purchase the Rampage as soon as possible.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I have seen the posts. Need the following info from all of you otherwise no chance of me asking anyone at HQ to replicate.
> 
> 1) Which other devices used - GPUs etc, in which slots.
> 2) Soundcard make/model and slots tried in
> 3) OS used.
> 
> Thanks
> Raja


1) Nvidia Titans in slot 1 (PCIE_X16_1)and Slot 4 (PCIE_X16/X8_3) SLI
2) Asus Zonar Essence STX in lowest slot (PCIE_X8_4) plus I have a Samsung XP941 in the M.2 slot
3) Windows 8.1 x64 fresh install

Any further info let me know. Lets find a fix (hopefully)









Cheers

Rob


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> But the important thing I need to know for 100% sure is that, each can be controlled via PWM? If yes, I'll purchase the Rampage as soon as possible.


Perhaps I was too curt and need to reword this









YES EVERY FAN HEADER CAN CONTROL IN PWM MODE IF YOU WANT IT TO!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Perhaps I was too curt and need to reword this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES EVERY FAN HEADER CAN CONTROL IN PWM MODE IF YOU WANT IT TO!


Yes, thank you.







I'm a bit on the slow side and need to reaffirm twice before I dive into something new and unexplored. Far too many times have there been motherboards that advertise their fan headers as PWM or 4-pin but in reality is fully DC.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Yes, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit on the slow side and need to reaffirm twice before I dive into something new and unexplored. Far too many times have there been motherboards that advertise their fan headers as PWM or 4-pin but in reality is fully DC.


If this were the case on our boards there would be no selection between PWM and DC mode for each header group. It would essentially be even more misleading. We are not that bad my friend.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> 1) Nvidia Titans in slot 1 (PCIE_X16_1)and Slot 4 (PCIE_X16/X8_3) SLI
> 2) Asus Zonar Essence STX in lowest slot (PCIE_X8_4) plus I have a Samsung XP941 in the M.2 slot
> 3) Windows 8.1 x64 fresh install
> 
> Any further info let me know. Lets find a fix (hopefully)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Hello

This is on the R5E correct? As stated in the motherboard's manual PCIE_X8_4 and the M.2 slot share bandwidth and cannot be used at the same time.


----------



## Zurv

*sigh* my new build is making me sad.

first a positive! i cleaned out a year worth of dust, put fresh liquid coolant - wires a more neat.







2 totally different loops now. One for the 4 x titans and one just for the CPU.

the 5960x OCs like pooo.

I'm not one that counts a quick cinebench as a check on the system being stable - it is a good quick test. Hours of prime95 (the one that pumps out super heat) is what i want.

I can do 4.6 with 1.45vcore and pass a cinebench, but prime will blue screen me in a few min. Even with a high vcore i'm not stable above 4.4ghz. It isn't heat. Even after 45min my cores are under 40C (i'm using the Koolance chiller - 10c-15c when idle).

What I've been doing is picking the 8 core gamer preset (which seems pretty good about the settings it picks) then changing core mutlis and upping the vcore

What is strange is that prime isn't failing on a few cores, but instead the system blue screens. Normally there is a point between stable and blue screen when prime will fail (vs blue screen). Maybe something else is off.. Ideas?

i'm not even dealing with mem till another bios update


----------



## [email protected]

Which version of Prime is that?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If this were the case on our boards there would be no selection between PWM and DC mode for each header group. It would essentially be even more misleading. We are not that bad my friend.


Good to hear! Just keep pumping out kickass products and I'll keep purchasing them.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is on the R5E correct? As stated in the motherboard's manual PCIE_X8_4 and the M.2 slot share bandwidth and cannot be used at the same time.


Praz is correct - those slots share BW so this config cannot and will not work.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If this were the case on our boards there would be no selection between PWM and DC mode for each header group. It would essentially be even more misleading. We are not that bad my friend.


It's good that you confirmed that. As I recall on my rampage 4BE all of the headers were also 4 pin, but only the cpu one's were pwm capable.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Which version of Prime is that?


i'm sure it is old, but v27.7 build 2.
I can prime all day at 4.4... about 15min 4.5ghz with 1.4vcore.. and 5 sec at 4.6 with 1.45vcore









oh a new version is out.. but sadly, that isn't he reason my OC in pooo


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> It's good that you confirmed that. As I recall on my rampage 4BE all of the headers were also 4 pin, but only the cpu one's were pwm capable.


I remember several boards, not only from Asus, who went that route. Some still do! But I'm glad to know that EVERY fan header on the Extreme is PWM capable because I can safely plug in fans and control them via the motherboard as opposed to using a fan controller or something like that.


----------



## kiwiis

Have two fans plugged into the CPU-OPT and CHA connectors on X99-Deluxe. Both are PWM 4-pin and brand new and connected properly but won't spin. Ideas?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> i'm sure it is old, but v27.7 build 2.
> I can prime all day at 4.4... about 15min 4.5ghz with 1.4vcore.. and 5 sec at 4.6 with 1.45vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh a new version is out.. but sadly, that isn't he reason my OC in pooo


Do not use the new version at those voltages - it is lethal. AVX2 will pull over 400W thorugh the CPU at 1.30Vcore only in small FFT. People need to stay away from 28.5 on this platform, it was never designed for this type of load oc'd.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Have two fans plugged into the CPU-OPT and CHA connectors on X99-Deluxe. Both are PWM 4-pin and brand new and connected properly but won't spin. Ideas?


1) What is plugged into the CPU Fan header? It is the master header for the CPU_OPT. Chances are the auto detect is confused if you have nothing on there or some other type of fan entirely.

2) The chassis fan headers need to be set to PWM mode in UEFI if you are using PWM fans on them.

3) The temperature sensor assigned to the fan headers in question will dictate the fan RPM at any given point. You may need to adjust the fan slope accordingly.

4) If those fans have inline speed controls it will play havoc with the control possibilities.

-Raja


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) What is plugged into the CPU Fan header? It is the master header for the CPU_OPT. Chances are the auto detect is confused if you have nothing on there or some other type of fan entirely.
> 
> 2) The chassis fan headers need to be set to PWM mode in UEFI if you are using PWM fans on them.
> 
> 3) The temperature sensor assigned to the fan headers in question will dictate the fan RPM at any given point. You may need to adjust the fan slope accordingly.
> 
> 4) If those fans have inline speed controls it will play havoc with the control possibilities.
> 
> -Raja


1. CPU Fan header is Corsair H110 (the 3-pin coming from the waterblock itself). The two fans that will not spin are on the radiator itself (CHA_4 and CPU_OPT) So I should not be using CPU_OPT in this case?

2. I thought I had set Chassis 4 to PWM but I will check again. Coming from an MSI X79 mobo and I have never had to set PWM/DC fan modes before so this is new to me. Thank you for your explanation.

No inline fan controls, just simple Rosewill 140mm Hyperborea pwm fans. When I looked in the UEFI it showed all fans spinning (low RPM), even the ones which were not. Is it possible they were getting just enough power to report they were working but not enough for the fans themselves to spin/work properly?

Thank you.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> 1. CPU Fan header is Corsair H110 (the 3-pin coming from the waterblock itself). The two fans that will not spin are on the radiator itself (CHA_4 and CPU_OPT) So I should not be using CPU_OPT in this case?
> 
> 2. I thought I had set Chassis 4 to PWM but I will check again. Coming from an MSI X79 mobo and I have never had to set PWM/DC fan modes before so this is new to me. Thank you for your explanation.
> 
> No inline fan controls, just simple Rosewill 140mm Hyperborea pwm fans. When I looked in the UEFI it showed all fans spinning (low RPM), even the ones which were not. Is it possible they were getting just enough power to report they were working but not enough for the fans themselves to spin/work properly?
> 
> Thank you.


1) Yes, this isn't a good idea. The CPU fan header is sensing a DC fan so the CPU_OPT header is setting to DC. As they are controlled as a group this config is a no-no.

2) The reason you did not have to do this on the MSI board is because it only has one mode. There is no PWM mode on those boards.

3) Yes - you can try running the calibration then setting the curves once you have them on the correct headers etc.


----------



## kiwiis

Good to know, will report back if I have anymore issues after I take a look. Thanks [email protected]!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Seriously though, you need to advertise this feature of yours; being able to change between PWM and DC on *all fan headers* is simply fantastic. Am I right in assuming this applies to every board in your X99 lineup? I don't think any other manufacturer has this feature. Sure, other manufacturers may have PWM on CPU_FAN but that's about it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Seriously though, you need to advertise this feature of yours; being able to change between PWM and DC on *all fan headers* is simply fantastic. Am I right in assuming this applies to every board in your X99 lineup? I don't think any other manufacturer has this feature. Sure, other manufacturers may have PWM on CPU_FAN but that's about it.


It is advertised in places. We had this since Z97 and pushed it quite hard there also. The fan controls are good.


----------



## iBored

[email protected], regarding the load line, is level 9 the highest at 125%


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> [email protected], regarding the load line, is level 9 the highest at 125%


Level 9 = less droop. Level 1 = more droop. Level 7 or 8 is probably best for most of you guys.


----------



## Jpmboy

@[email protected]
@Praz

Several R5E/5960X users (me too) are getting frequent b6 q-codes on warm restart. commonly with 3000 ram, but even at 2750. I have had this issue with both corsair lpx 2800s and gskill 3000 4x4 kits. Occasionally a "Retry" will boot thru although with a shut down. Any help or ideas what this might be?

Additionally, some quick questions:
Bios 603:
1) no "clock gen reset" option? - enabled all the time?
2) what CPU Power phase level does is set with Auto?
3) Ditto for LLC on Vin? And a setting of 1 vs 9 does what exactly? I mean, is 5 roughly equivalent to 50% override of vdroop? *At what point on the 1-9 scale will the setting actually add to Vin*?
4) and lastly:

Although I'm a noob (maybe not quite "muppet") using offset/turbo on sandy, SB-E and IB-E was fairly straight forward. Adaptive is a bit more tricky at this point for me at least. Can you provide some base settings for adaptive @ a low OC, like 4.0GHz? I can take it from there I think.

Thanks!
jpm

edit: I see the LLC answer above.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @[email protected]
> @Praz
> 
> Several R5E/5960X users (me too) are getting frequent b6 q-codes on warm restart. commonly with 3000 ram, but even at 2750. I have had this issue with both corsair lpx 2800s and gskill 3000 4x4 kits. Occasionally a "Retry" will boot thru although with a shut down. Any help or ideas what this might be?
> 
> Additionally, some quick questions:
> Bios 603:
> 1) no "clock gen reset" option? - enabled all the time?
> 2) what CPU Power phase level does is set with Auto?
> 3) Ditto for LLC on Vin? And a setting of 1 vs 9 does what exactly? I mean, is 5 roughly equivalent to 50% override of vdroop? At what point on the 1-9 scale will the setting actually add to Vin?
> 4) and lastly:
> 
> Although I'm a noob (maybe not quite "muppet") using offset/turbo on sandy, SB-E and IB-E was fairly straight forward. Adaptive is a bit more tricky at this point for me at least. Can you provide some base settings for adaptive @ a low OC, like 4.0GHz? I can take it from there I think.
> 
> Thanks!
> jpm


b6 is memory training. Maybe check VCCSA and tune tha a bit to see if it helps on your CPU.

1) Will have to check, if removed probably it does not need to be there.

2) Try checking AI Suite - it will show you what the auto value is selecting

3) Same as number 2 above. 9 is less droop, 1 is more droop. 9 probably adds.

Adaptive just offsets voltage to the turbo multiplier instead of the lower ratios. It's not hard to use but you need to be on the 100 CPU strap for it to work. Just type in the target load voltage as you would with manual voltage. It's simple.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Is there a short, concise and easy-to-follow overclocking guide somewhere that touches upon the basics only for the X99 platform? This'll be my first foray into building computers and am wondering what settings to change if I want a mild overclock.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Is there a short, concise and easy-to-follow overclocking guide somewhere that touches upon the basics only for the X99 platform? This'll be my first foray into building computers and am wondering what settings to change if I want a mild overclock.


This can vary a lot depending on the CPU, MB, and cooling you're planning to run. I'm still super new to these chips however (correct me if I'm wrong experts) it seems most start with multiplier first until they get the highest stable on stock voltage, then bump up the voltage to the cpu in small increments until stable again, rinse and repeat. Some start out with kind of a "baseline" of a certain multiplier and voltage, and go from there. At least that seems to be what I've been reading from a good number of threads / posts.

EDIT: I've had nice luck (and might get flamed for this) with an ASUS X99 Deluxe and using their 5-way program in AI Suite. Kind of like an auto-overclock.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> This can vary a lot depending on the CPU, MB, and cooling you're planning to run. I'm still super new to these chips however (correct me if I'm wrong experts) it seems most start with multiplier first until they get the highest stable on stock voltage, then bump up the voltage to the cpu in small increments until stable again, rinse and repeat. Some start out with kind of a "baseline" of a certain multiplier and voltage, and go from there. At least that seems to be what I've been reading from a good number of threads / posts.
> 
> EDIT: I've had nice luck (and might get flamed for this) with an ASUS X99 Deluxe and using their 5-way program in AI Suite. Kind of like an auto-overclock.


5930K, Asus Rampage V Extreme and either a high-end air cooler (Cryorig R1 Ultimate) or a high-end AIO water cooler (NZXT Kraken X61 or something). I understand the basic stuff like BCLK, multiplier and Vcore. But then you have different stuff like XMP and if you have high-speed memory your BCLK changes to 125MHz. And you can use Adaptive Vcore, Offset and gosh I don't know what to do. There's also Vdroop and so many settings I don't know what to DO! xD

Sorry. I'm just rather new to overclocking.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Is there a short, concise and easy-to-follow overclocking guide somewhere that touches upon the basics only for the X99 platform? This'll be my first foray into building computers and am wondering what settings to change if I want a mild overclock.


I will take some screenies for you to follow asap. Gimme a day or so.

In text tho. Depends on your cooling as well. I usually set the suitable voltage for cooling being used and set the CPU ratio only to a given freqeuncy - say 4.3GHz and then see if it's stable. THats about the gist of where to start in short form. The screenies will just follow that.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I will take some screenies for you to follow asap. Gimme a day or so.
> 
> In text tho. Depends on your cooling as well. I usually set the suitable voltage for cooling being used and set the CPU ratio only to a given freqeuncy - say 4.3GHz and then see if it's stable. THats about the gist of where to start in short form. The screenies will just follow that.


Much appreciated! I'm thinking a maximum of 1.3V, preferrably 1.2V or something. I like it when my stuff stays cool.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> b6 is memory training. Maybe check VCCSA and tune tha a bit to see if it helps on your CPU.
> 
> 1) Will have to check, if removed probably it does not need to be there.
> 
> 2) Try checking AI Suite - it will show you what the auto value is selecting
> 
> 3) Same as number 2 above. 9 is less droop, 1 is more droop. 9 probably adds.
> 
> Adaptive just offsets voltage to the turbo multiplier instead of the lower ratios. It's not hard to use but you need to be on the 100 CPU strap for it to work. Just type in the target load voltage as you would with manual voltage. It's simple.


So this cpu needs 1.23V to be stable at 4.5GHz (3d physics, aid64. no p95) with either 125 or 100 strap. In trying to _understand_ adaptive.. where does one "type in the target load voltage"? bios shot (hopefully the correct screen)


other settings for 4.5: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], strap 100 of course.








Is that vsa really low?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So this cpu needs 1.23V to be stable at 4.5GHz (3d physics, aid64. no p95) with either 125 or 100 strap. In trying to _understand_ adaptive.. where does one "type in the target load voltage"? bios shot (hopefully the correct screen)
> 
> 
> other settings for 4.5: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], strap 100 of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that vsa really low?


1) Try more Vcore as well. Might be too low. Training on this platform is difficult. I don't know how much of the PDF I posted at the start of this thread youv'e read but I'd suggest reading that. As you're assuming that Vcore is stable, it might not be "fully stable". You can even debug that yourself if you think about it. How about leaving the VCore as is and reducing the CPU freqeuncy to 4GHz? Still seeing b6 a lot? Yes? Well then it's not Vcore. Start thinking that way and you won't need to ask - you'll be teaching others.

2) Type it into the "additional adaptive voltage" box. Leave offset on Auto, just use the adaptive and use the Vcore you want. So if you want 1.25V, type in 1.25V. The Total Adaptive Mode CPU Core Voltage text below shows you what the total full load voltage will be. If you type 1.25V in you should see 1.25V there, that's your full load voltage.

3) Might be, depends on the memory frequency and ratio used. DRAM frequency over 2400 on the 100 strap is harder on some ratios than using 125 strap to get the same frequency (as you'll be using a lower ratio for it).

Remember DRAM ratios that are 2400 and below are "good" on any "strap". And also remember by changing the strap you are making those DRAM frequency higher. 2400 on 100 strap becomes 3000 on 125 strap.

Hope this helps.

-Raja


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Try more Vcore as well. Might be too low. Training on this platform is difficult. I don't know how much of the PDF I posted at the start of this thread youv'e read but I'd suggest reading that. As you're assuming that Vcore is stable, it might not be "fully stable". You can even debug that yourself if you think about it. How about leaving the VCore as is and reducing the CPU freqeuncy to 4GHz? Still seeing b6 a lot? Yes? Well then it's not Vcore. Start thinking that way and you won't need to ask - you'll be teaching others.
> 
> 2) Type it into the "additional adaptive voltage" box. Leave offset on Auto, just use the adaptive and use the Vcore you want. So if you want 1.25V, type in 1.25V. The Total Adaptive Mode CPU Core Voltage text below shows you what the total full load voltage will be. If you type 1.25V in you should see 1.25V there, that's your full load voltage.
> 
> 3) Might be, depends on the memory frequency and ratio used. DRAM frequency over 2400 on the 100 strap is harder on some ratios than using 125 strap to get the same frequency (as you'll be using a lower ratio for it).
> 
> Remember DRAM ratios that are 2400 and below are "good" on any "strap". And also remember by changing the strap you are making those DRAM frequency higher. 2400 on 100 strap becomes 3000 on 125 strap.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> -Raja


yes it does, thanks. Regarding the b6 q-code. I've never seen it at any core frequency whether using 100 or 125 strap as long as memory is either 2400 or 2750 (or lower), respectively. The b6 code has only appeared in y case at 3000 on the 125 strap.


----------



## [email protected]

What's your memory rated at? DDR4-3000? If so, try changing VCCSA. Start at 1V and work up and down (max 1.15V) from there checking if it helps.


----------



## Jpmboy

yes, it's gskill [email protected] timings. here's some aid64 @4.5GHz 10min in. Screens capped while running. I added 2 notches vsa. will see how it behaves on normal restarts... might have been the trick. But with LLC5 there's nearly 100mV droop on Vin.


----------



## [email protected]

1) Did say a few posts ago for you guys to try LLC 7 or 8 if you want to use a manual setting.

2) 10 mins of AIDA is quite short for stability. But yes, upping VCCSA to 1V to start is a place to start. Try not overclocking the CPU any higher - in fact I would keep it at a frequency where you put the cores out of the equation for "effective debugging". At least that will help you isolate the cause.

-Raja


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Did say a few posts ago for you guys to try LLC 7 or 8 if you want to use a manual setting.
> 
> 2) 10 mins of AIDA is quite short for stability. But yes, upping VCCSA to 1V to start is a place to start. Try not overclocking the CPU any higher - in fact I would keep it at a frequency where you put the cores out of the equation for "effective debugging". At least that will help you isolate the cause.
> 
> -Raja


it's still running while I'm typing this....


----------



## [email protected]

Passing POST can be hard. Please read the PDF in the first post as well. Will tip you off of how hard POST can be in some instances.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Passing POST can be hard. Please read the PDF in the first post as well. Will tip you off of how hard POST can be in some instances.


yes, read and understood... that's why I'll see how is does over the next few cold starts... scary that post is rougher on the kit than most anything else.









edit - right, so add a little to the post dramV, and set final at the spec-rated voltage. Yes?


----------



## [email protected]

In your case, tune VCCSA first.

Maybe rougher is the wrong phrase. It's just that the POST process has to setup the memory as well - setup means aligning waveforms and the time it takes for data to send/arrive on each signal line. Board and DRAM module traces to the ICs factor in that. Plus the drivers (you can think of them as amplifier stages) are setup and how much current they need to drive into each line is determined. Temperature of the board, CPU and memory can play a part, as well as copper resistance, which changes with temps. It's a very complex process that also includes a memory test to make sure it has been done properly. There may be some variance in the mechanisms that determine all of this from POST to POST which is why we do allow you to disable some of the training (in the DRAM timing page).

Of course once the memory is setup and the POST tests complete, the system POSTs, and you can therefore run stress tests. It's passing the POST process that makes the system stable enough to be stress tested. I think some people will struggle get their head around that. They don't quite understand that you cannot have a stable system until it passes POST. And assume that OS stability means that succesful POST should be a given every time. Given how complex the process is, things can take some tweaking when you are pushing high frequency on memory.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Try more Vcore as well. Might be too low. Training on this platform is difficult. I don't know how much of the PDF I posted at the start of this thread youv'e read but I'd suggest reading that. As you're assuming that Vcore is stable, it might not be "fully stable". You can even debug that yourself if you think about it. How about leaving the VCore as is and reducing the CPU freqeuncy to 4GHz? Still seeing b6 a lot? Yes? Well then it's not Vcore. Start thinking that way and you won't need to ask - you'll be teaching others.
> 
> 2) Type it into the "additional adaptive voltage" box. Leave offset on Auto, just use the adaptive and use the Vcore you want. So if you want 1.25V, type in 1.25V. The Total Adaptive Mode CPU Core Voltage text below shows you what the total full load voltage will be. If you type 1.25V in you should see 1.25V there, that's your full load voltage.
> 
> -Raja


Raja, what is the advantage, if any of using Adaptive Vcore than using the C States, like C6? They also lower voltage at idle speeds. Or am I totally off on this?!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Raja, what is the advantage, if any of using Adaptive Vcore than using the C States, like C6? They also lower voltage at idle speeds. Or am I totally off on this?!


Yes they serve different purposes. Adaptive voltage sets the full load voltages for turbo multiplier ratios when the CPU is in load state.cstates shut off portions of the processor to save power at idle.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is on the R5E correct? As stated in the motherboard's manual PCIE_X8_4 and the M.2 slot share bandwidth and cannot be used at the same time.


In the bios its states that if I set priority as M.2 then it allows BOTH to run, but only X4

Exact wording in bios:

"If M.2 is chosen, the M.2 slot will always be active and the PCIx8_4 slot default to a max of x4 speed"


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> In the bios its states that if I set priority as M.2 then it allows BOTH to run, but only X4
> 
> Exact wording in bios:
> 
> "If M.2 is chosen, the M.2 slot will always be active and the PCIx8_4 slot default to a max of x4 speed"


Hello
What I posted above is what is stated in the manual and from what you seeing is seems the manual may be more accurate than what UEFI is reporting. I can test this but it will be a couple of days at least.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> What I posted above is what is stated in the manual and from what you seeing is seems the manual may be more accurate than what UEFI is reporting. I can test this but it will be a couple of days at least.


Thank you for the reply. I appreciate what you are saying. Thank you. Using the latest UEFI build 603.

The thing is that it powers up, relays work, driver installs and is recognised as the default by windows, just no sound









Unfortunately I cannot use the 1x slot due to its position and the double slot the Titans use for a backplate









Accessing the other slots is also a big problem due to the water block connector









Unfortunately life is full of compromises, so too are motherboard designs









Will be nice to see if it is a typo in the bios or a possibility............


----------



## Blameless

I've been looking at some of the less expensive boards in the ASUS X99 line-up. Am I accurate in my assumption that the X99-S uses the same PCB as the X99 Deluxe? Also, the X99-A, while it appears to have a different PCB than the Deluxe or S, still has the OC socket, correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> People need to stay away from 28.5 on this platform, it was never designed for this type of load oc'd.


I'd argue that people need to keep expectations in check if they want an OC that is plausibly stable in every conceivable scenario, rather than putting blanket prohibitions on the type of load.


----------



## Jpmboy

well - the 100 strap is certainly flexible regarding memory... http://valid.canardpc.com/bwu41x


----------



## szeged

wow nice lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> wow nice lol.


Thanks bro, ... after 2 days at 125, it seems 100 strap is working best.


----------



## szeged

i havent had time to tweak more settings yet unfortunately =\ by the time i get to, maxwell will be out and ill forget about the 5960x D: lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

@[email protected]

so where on the bios screen below does one enter the target load vcore as you mentioned above? Or what am I doing wrong here? SVID set wrong?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well - the 100 strap is certainly flexible regarding memory... http://valid.canardpc.com/bwu41x


The 3200 "ratio" on 100 is good. 2666 and 2933 are limited.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> so where on the bios screen below does one enter the target load vcore as you mentioned above? Or what am I doing wrong here? SVID set wrong?


Please read point 2 of this post again where I explained it for you.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/200#post_22831062


----------



## icecpu

what is the recommended stable bios for Deluxe as of right now ?


----------



## [email protected]

The latest public build on the support site is the recommended one.


----------



## andytom69

my ram crucial 2133 as not recognize on the new bios , the xmp profile (forced on switch ) is not present in the overclock profile


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The 3200 "ratio" on 100 is good. 2666 and 2933 are limited.


Wonder why that is.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Wonder why that is.


Microcode or platform limitations. Could be either or. Time will tell.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andytom69*
> 
> my ram crucial 2133 as not recognize on the new bios , the xmp profile (forced on switch ) is not present in the overclock profile


Try using F5 to reset to defaults and then XMP is again selectable. Worked for me at least.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andytom69*
> 
> my ram crucial 2133 as not recognize on the new bios , the xmp profile (forced on switch ) is not present in the overclock profile


Kit part number please.

Guys just a note. When you are writing a post to me to let me know of an issue please try to be as complete as you can. Think about all the details I may need on my side to help you and to report the issue up the chain. Too many posts are made with a simple statement and then I have to ask follow ups. Don't mind doing that BUT I am monumentally busy right now. Torn between multiple sites, and a number of other duties. Anything you can do to help me saves time, and that helps me write better laid out responses to the more technical queries.


----------



## andytom69

Hi Raja
crucial CT8G4DFD821 x 2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Try using F5 to reset to defaults and then XMP is again selectable. Worked for me at least.


i try ..but i have much more bios reset after update 801 bios


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andytom69*
> 
> Hi Raja
> crucial CT8G4DFD821 x 2
> i try ..but i have much more bios reset after update 801 bios


You mean after clearing CMOS you still do not have XMP option?

Does this memory even support XMP?


----------



## andytom69

hi raja , i have try any option , first on switch on motherborad for activate xmp profile , after i have reset to default bios , but on bios option OC profile do not selection xmp profile


----------



## [email protected]

I am not sure that kit supports XMP yet. Will need to find out - do you have spec list for it?


----------



## KetchupN1nja

Anyone having any problems with the X99 Deluxe? I keep getting random restarts with no BSOD. Event viewer is showing Kernal-Power Event 41 Task Category (63). A lot of errors point to a controller error on the hard drives.

I can't seem to replicate the reboots though. Ran Prime95 on Blend tests for 8 hours and no errors. Also did some Aida 64 for about 4 hours and no restarts. Should I just get a replacement?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KetchupN1nja*
> 
> Anyone having any problems with the X99 Deluxe? I keep getting random restarts with no BSOD. Event viewer is showing Kernal-Power Event 41 Task Category (63). A lot of errors point to a controller error on the hard drives.
> 
> I can't seem to replicate the reboots though. Ran Prime95 on Blend tests for 8 hours and no errors. Also did some Aida 64 for about 4 hours and no restarts. Should I just get a replacement?


1) Is the system at stock or overclocked?

2) Full component list?

3) UEFI version used?


----------



## andytom69

my sistem is perfectly stable whit 8.1 64bit , i have some problem whit Uefi function (bad) many invasive


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andytom69*
> 
> my sistem is perfectly stable whit 8.1 64bit , i have some problem whit Uefi function (bad) many invasive


I cannot understand what you mean. Please contact ASUS Support Italy and detail your issues to them.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Raja,

You mentioned that only a small percent of 5960X CPU's will overclock well. Obviously cooling etc will make a difference.

I think you mentioned and I have referenced that your initial "benchmark" is to set 1.30V and see if the CPU boots into windows.

I did exactly that on my 5960X, 1.30V x 45

I can get 1.5 runs of IBT before I get the BSOD in Win 8.1, tried the backstrap of 125 (x36), instant bsod.

Returned it to 100 and increased LLC to 7. Get 1.5 runs of IBT and BSOD.

Set it to x44 and she is doing multiple runs of IBT whilst I am posting on here









Quick and dirty, a lot to work out, but I think I might have a favourable CPU (I Hope)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Please read point 2 of this post again where I explained it for you.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/200#post_22831062


i appreciate the help, but there is NO "Additional Adaptive Voltage". Please look at the bios screenshot I provided. Can you plz post a screenshot of what you are referring to?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i appreciate the help, but there is NO "Additional Adaptive Voltage". Please look at the bios screenshot I provided. Can you plz post a screenshot of what you are referring to?


Hello

Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage.


----------



## [email protected]

You beat me to it Praz, thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage.


hi Praz, so this value is not an offset, but an absolute value? - yes?

cool will try today. I really dislike fixed vcore for my 24/7 settings.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes it is absolute.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Depending on configuration the entered adaptive value may need to be slightly higher than the value used for manual mode. The loaded voltage will be the same though.


----------



## bastian

I have started using adaptive vcore and found that with offset on Auto that sometimes vcore will go higher than what I have set in Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage


----------



## Jpmboy

here's my 4.625/2750 - "stable" settings. Any input/critique would be appreciated. By stable, I mean 1h AID64 (all options except gpu stuff) with 8G ram committed, 4K video compression (to ipad4 size) with handbrake, ran a system image with acronis, ran a system image with win8.1 built in, brief tri-sli gaming (BF4MP and ghosts sp). then sat overnight on. (of course several cold and warm reboots). system drive is a plextor 256GB M.2.

140912093503.zip 2485k .zip file


on to adaptive...


----------



## HiTechPixel

Motherboard:
Asus Rampage V Extreme

Processor:
Intel Core i7 5820k

Memory:
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 2800MHz (CMK16GX4M4A2800C16R)

I've pretty much left everything at stock for now but I have disabled all C-States because I don't want them or need them.

I'm not looking to push my CPU as far as possible in terms of MHz but I am looking to squeeze out some additional performance out of it. Bear in mind I don't know much at all.

How should I adjust my Vcore if I want it to be as low as possible in idle and high in load? Auto? Manual? Offset? Adaptive? What does Turbo Mode imply? Should it be used or disabled? SO MANY OPTIONS!!!!


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Motherboard:
> Asus Rampage V Extreme
> 
> Processor:
> Intel Core i7 5820k
> 
> Memory:
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 2800MHz (CMK16GX4M4A2800C16R)
> 
> I've pretty much left everything at stock for now but I have disabled all C-States because I don't want them or need them.
> 
> I'm not looking to push my CPU as far as possible in terms of MHz but I am looking to squeeze out some additional performance out of it. Bear in mind I don't know much at all.
> 
> How should I adjust my Vcore if I want it to be as low as possible in idle and high in load? Auto? Manual? Offset? Adaptive? What does Turbo Mode imply? Should it be used or disabled? SO MANY OPTIONS!!!!


I have the same CPU as you. I would recommend you use C-States to downclock your CPU at idle speeds to save power and for lower temps.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I have the same CPU as you. I would recommend you use C-States to downclock your CPU at idle speeds to save power and for lower temps.


I don't want to use C-States however. I don't like the delay when switching from one state to another. I need it to be instant. And you never know if it will bug out and switch states while playing a game.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I don't want to use C-States however. I don't like the delay when switching from one state to another. I need it to be instant. And you never know if it will bug out and switch states while playing a game.


You only need to worry about that with the higher C States. C1E is quite fast for adjusting clock speeds.

C1E + Adaptive vcore is the all around best solution for reduced power and temps at idle. At load your CPU will work at max it can.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> You only need to worry about that with the higher C States. C1E is quite fast for adjusting clock speeds.
> 
> C1E + Adaptive vcore is the all around best solution for reduced power and temps at idle. At load your CPU will work at max it can.


Can I use C1E without using any of the others?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Can I use C1E without using any of the others?


Yes, just make sure they are set to disabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I don't want to use C-States however. I don't like the delay when switching from one state to another. I need it to be instant. *And you never know if it will bug out and switch states while playing a game*.


so... this was a claimed "issue" with offset with SB-E or IB-E. Never happens if you tune to a stable offset. If you look at futuremark HOF, any of the scores of mine posted there (3DMK11, firestrike, skydiver.. etc) or at HWBot are with offset voltage. They are all standard water-cooled scores - so, up there but not #1... well except for 1 or 2). On that platform, my empirical experience was control of vcore overshoot (transient spikes during load transition - this is not what you see as a voltage change in cpuZ or anything else) was critical... so vdroop was very important.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Yes, just make sure they are set to disabled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so... this was a claimed "issue" with offset with SB-E or IB-E. Never happens if you tune to a stable offset. If you look at futuremark HOF, any of the scores of mine posted there (3DMK11, firestrike, skydiver.. etc) or at HWBot are with offset voltage. They are all standard water-cooled scores - so, up there but not #1... well except for 1 or 2). On that platform, my empirical experience was control of vcore overshoot (transient spikes during load transition - this is not what you see as a voltage change in cpuZ or anything else) was critical... so vdroop was very important.


Alright thanks. And when does C1E kick in? Pretty much any time you aren't playing any games, rendering, benchmarking etc.?


----------



## iBored

[email protected], I was testing the 5-way optimization software and while it was doing its stress test, I popped open Core Temp, and HWMonitor and the cores weren't running at 100% load.
How is that a stress test?


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> [email protected], I was testing the 5-way optimization software and while it was doing its stress test, I popped open Core Temp, and HWMonitor and the cores weren't running at 100% load.
> How is that a stress test?


Were you running just the mem test? Also, how long were you testing for (there is a slider to adjust the length of time)? Lastly, a few people have recommended against using too many programs trying to get the same info at the same time from the same source.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Alright thanks. And when does C1E kick in? Pretty much any time you aren't playing any games, rendering, benchmarking etc.?


in the idle state. but on x79 I disable sleep states... since I don't "sleep" my rigs.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in the idle state. but on x79 I disable sleep states... since I don't "sleep" my rigs.


I'm the same, even when not overlocking. Mainly due to many older versions of Windows having issues when trying to come out of a hibernate/sleep state regardless of being overclocked or not.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> [email protected], I was testing the 5-way optimization software and while it was doing its stress test, I popped open Core Temp, and HWMonitor and the cores weren't running at 100% load.
> How is that a stress test?


Select the AVX option and the memory test with it and run it long enough - it is pretty solid when used that way. If the CPU is under full load due to the same pattern, it can actually be less effective at weeding out certain forms of instability. Once a large current swing takes place, the power lines settle. Having something that modulates every now and again is not a bad thing at all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You beat me to it Praz, thanks


Thanks for the help guys. 46x100 w 16GB ram @ 3200 looking good. Needed to tweak the sum of the various adaptive voltages since the actual (measured with a DMM) was a bit higher than needed. Otherwise, GREAT GUIDANCE! (and patient guidance too







)

So... now that the ram is at 3200 w/o b6 or even a few 55's and 60's along the way, the thruoughput seems a bit low as measured by AID64 vs say, even 2400 (eg, r/w/c speeds like 10K lower). any hints you can throw this way? You know, tell two friends, then they tell two friends


----------



## [email protected]

Try CR1 - that might be tough tho.

I think the best performance zone is around DDR4-3000 CR1 with CAS 15 - it's a good balance (if one can get it stable). I have not toyed enough with DDR4-3200 yet to see how how performance one can cajole via timings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try CR1 - that might be tough tho.
> 
> I think the best performance zone is around DDR4-3000 CR1 with CAS 15 - it's a good balance (if one can get it stable). I have not toyed enough with DDR4-3200 yet to see how how performance one can cajole via timings.


yeah - got great results at 3000 but that requires 125 strap - yes? So with Adaptive (and 100 strap) maybe more productive at this point to drop ram frequency back some?

so far, cr1 gives me a b6 (or worse) up to 1.375V boot, 1.360 terminal.


----------



## [email protected]

On 100 the closest ratio results in 2933 with BCLK and that can be difficult to get stable. You will have to find what you can do with CR1.


----------



## Jpmboy

thanks. I'll move bclk later, once i do better at the stock straps/bclks (run my 4960X @ 179 often). So at 100, 2400 and 3200 seem "regular. Is there anything in between that is "regular" @ 100? BTW - 3000 and 2750 work great at 125 (and [email protected] which i posted yesterday)


----------



## KillerFry

Hey there;

I got a 5930K and the X99-Deluxe. I've already tried overclocking it... but by God! There are just too many options on the bios. So, I thought that using the 5-Way optimization would somehow simplify things.

It kinda does... maybe.

So far, after running utility I was able to hit 4.5GHz (100 x 45) @ 1.32v; the CPU is cooled with a H100i, and temps hit a 78*C max while running Prime95 for about 6 hours. But then, when I came back to the computer to check on it, it restarted itself.

I noticed that after being away from it for about an hour, the fans would spin down a little bit. When I came back and moved the mouse - the screen had turned itself off - the fans sped back up. I am wondering if the EPU functionality had anything to do with that and was probably the cause for the restart? (actually, I found out some kind of Kernel Power error in the event viewer... I don't remember the error ID, sorry :S)

Also, I have a few questions regarding overclocking with the Haswell-E. I noticed that when I oc'd with ASUS utility, the CPU kept its power saving features - going down to ~1200MHz when not doing anything and then ramping up to 4.5GHz when in use. If I use the bios to oc, then it stays at 4.5GHz all the time. Is there any preference as to how this should be set up?

Lastly... what's up with so many settings in the bios? Am I safe if I just move the CPU ratio, the CPU voltage and the RAM ratio (so it runs at 2666MHz with a 100MHz strap)? Or should I fiddle around with some of the other settings?

Thanks for any guidence.


----------



## [email protected]

I would update to the latest UEFI build and the latest software on the ASUS support site and start from there. We can talk about OC after you do that.


----------



## Eugenius

Until the bios ram fix, is it best to run the OC at 100blk and adjust the CPU oc as well as the ram ratio based on 100 since 125 isn't stable yet for 2400?

My ram of choice is the 3000 native g skill. What's the best situation to run it at right now?


----------



## KillerFry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I would update to the latest UEFI build and the latest software on the ASUS support site and start from there. We can talk about OC after you do that.


Waaay ahead of you, buddy. Talk dirty to me then


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> I'm the same, even when not overlocking. Mainly due to many older versions of Windows having issues when trying to come out of a hibernate/sleep state regardless of being overclocked or not.


Since C1E can be controlled via hardware and not Windows OS, there should be no issues using it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Until the bios ram fix, is it best to run the OC at 100blk and adjust the CPU oc as well as the ram ratio based on 100 since 125 isn't stable yet for 2400?
> 
> My ram of choice is the 3000 native g skill. What's the best situation to run it at right now?


125 strap works fine at DDR4-3000 so run that if you wish.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerFry*
> 
> Waaay ahead of you, buddy. Talk dirty to me then


Yes you can set 2666 and use the 100 strap if you wish. If you have good CPU cooling (triple radiator) then work up slowly from 4.3GHz. Set 1.25V and see if the system is stable at 4.3 GHz. You can just set DRAM frequency, CPU ratio to 43X and then Vcore to 1.25V. Run that for a day or so, see if it is stable. Then think about going higher.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 125 strap works fine at DDR4-3000 so run that if you wish.


Running 125 strap doesn't increase the CPU vcore at all?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Running 125 strap doesn't increase the CPU vcore at all?


Just set it to what the CPU needs. The Vcore required for stability will be the same as the 100 strap.


----------



## Praz

Hello

3000MHz memory speed on the 100 strap. Memory - 1.35V, SA - 1.00V. Still need to test different signaling levels and clock crossing points to find if it is possible to lower timings or voltages.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 3000MHz memory speed on the 100 strap. Memory - 1.35V, SA - 1.00V. Still need to test different signaling levels and clock crossing points to find if it is possible to lower timings or voltages.


VERY nice!! Don'tcha wish memtest had a way to automatically open an instance for each thread.









Finally got 3000 T1 on 125 strap. Took a lot of tweaking to get the bandwidth up, but the write speed is still lagging according to AID64. 70K/54K/72K


----------



## KetchupN1nja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Is the system at stock or overclocked?
> 
> 2) Full component list?
> 
> 3) UEFI version used?


1. All stock.

2. Intel 5930K
Asus X99 Deluxe
G.Skill 16gb 4x4 DDR4-2400 - Model F4-2400C15Q-16GRk
Samsung 840 Evo
Nvidia GTX 780
Creative Titanium HD
Corsair TX750

3. Bios version 0801

Memory is running at 2133 on auto for some reason though.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KetchupN1nja*
> 
> 1. All stock.
> 
> 2. Intel 5930K
> Asus X99 Deluxe
> G.Skill 16gb 4x4 DDR4-2400 - Model F4-2400C15Q-16GRk
> Samsung 840 Evo
> Nvidia GTX 780
> Creative Titanium HD
> Corsair TX750
> 
> 3. Bios version 0801
> 
> Memory is running at 2133 on auto for some reason though.


Enabled XMP yet?


----------



## KetchupN1nja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Enabled XMP yet?


I had it enabled before and was still experiencing the random reboots. It's really weird, I don't generate any memory dumps and I even get the Kernel Power errors on start up!


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KetchupN1nja*
> 
> I had it enabled before and was still experiencing the random reboots. It's really weird, I don't generate any memory dumps and I even get the Kernel Power errors on start up!


I'm referring to xmp enabling 2400MT/s on that kit of ram, I have the same CPU, same board, same ram and XMP does set it to 2400MT/s


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KetchupN1nja*
> 
> I had it enabled before and was still experiencing the random reboots. It's really weird, I don't generate any memory dumps and I even get the Kernel Power errors on start up!


Does the system reset only when idling?

BTW the memory will run at 2133 on board defaults as that is JEDEC. You have to apply XMP to get it to run DDR4-2400 or set it manually. There is nothing unusual about this.


----------



## KetchupN1nja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Does the system reset only when idling?
> 
> BTW the memory will run at 2133 on board defaults as that is JEDEC. You have to apply XMP to get it to run DDR4-2400 or set it manually. There is nothing unusual about this.


Good to know, thanks.

The reboots have happened when idling, browsing the web, during video rendering, and gaming. It is really inconsistent and I haven't figured out what is causing it. I'll have sessions where the PC will be on for 4 hours and all is well. Sometimes it will restart in the next session about 10 minutes in.


----------



## [email protected]

Hmm that's interesting. Are you running the latest video driver? Which OS?

You can try this UEFI build (0802):

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnckNFQWdXZTVHVUk/edit?usp=sharing

If that does not help let me know, I will ask HQ for a replication.


----------



## ssgwright

what kind of overclocks are people getting with the 5820? right now I'm at 4.5 at 1.3 temps still good but I was hoping to get at least 4.7... I haven't been able to find any guides to help yet.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What I do when I'm binning CPUs:
> 
> 1) Set 1.30Vcore and core speed to 4.5G. See if ti will get to the OS. Leave all else at "stock". If it gets into OS, and can pass a quick stability test it's an above average CPU.
> 
> 2) Those that dont make it, I just clock them down from 4.5G one ratio at a time, an work out where they are stable at 1.30V
> 
> 3) Once stability has been found I add in memory - just set XMP and repeat.
> 
> 4) Cache I only check out after those steps. I do not use more than 1.40V for cache here. A good CPU will do 4.5G cachec frequency with less than 1,40V cache.
> 
> You can adjust with your requirements, but I would not go crazy with voltages too much at ambient temps.


Just got my system up and running with a 5930k and x99 deluxe used this exact same method ran aida64 overnight on 4.5ghz, woke up still going strong. should i lower the vcore a bit and try to see if stable or am i asking for to much?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Just got my system up and running with a 5930k and x99 deluxe used this exact same method ran aida64 overnight on 4.5ghz, woke up still going strong. should i lower the vcore a bit and try to see if stable or am i asking for to much?


You can do that but be sure to add 0.03v at least to the minimum stable voltage for some safety margin. Its not worth skinning voltages to their minimum possible value as it can create post issues or random bouts of instability during boot or the os.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Raja, did you release that basic OC guide somewhere or should I just follow the one in the opening post? I have a 5820K and an Asus Rampage V Extreme.


----------



## [email protected]

Try the one in the opening post - if you get stuck let me know. Have not had time yet.


----------



## jaykop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try the one in the opening post - if you get stuck let me know. Have not had time yet.


Hello could you give some advice on the most you can increase some of these cpu and memory setting thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> Hello could you give some advice on the most you can increase some of these cpu and memory setting thanks


There are tips in the guide on voltages.


----------



## Jpmboy

I am having a bear of a time keeping 3000T1 bootable. Even warm starts will hang at b6, or 33, or 55! ("memory not installed). VSA is at 1.0V, Vin @ 1.2, vdimm @ 1.365V with spec timings. A warm restart will succeed - sometimes, and memOK "usually get me back into bios. Set 2T and no problem. The ram spec is 1.35V for 3000 and at 1.365V they are at air temp (T-probe from koolance controller). I'm less concerned with giving the sticks more volts and zapping them than with doing something stupid which might fry the IMC. Waaay to many hard restarts troubleshooting this.
Any suggestions? (I even added 30mV on top of a 3h AID 64 stability voltage, among other stressors to no avail).

Edit: okay - let me try 1.4 training and 1.365V terminal.

1.38/1.360 looks okay so far.


----------



## [email protected]

Might just be all the sticks and imc can handle within user assigned parameters, or all that is possible.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Might just be all the sticks and imc can handle within user assigned parameters, or all that is possible.


figured it out... with you guys helping, of course.









Starting to like the corsair 2800's more than the GS 3000's.


----------



## DarwinTheCat

Guys. I recently upgraded from a MAXIMUS V EXTREME to an ASUS x99-Deluxe / i5930k / DDR4 2800. My Sapphire R9 295x2 worked like a charm on the previous system. On my new Haswell-E 2011-3 system, I'm experience an extremely weird issue:

In a couple of demanding games like Watch Dogs and ARMA 3, whenever I ALT-TAB to the desktop, my PC suddenly reboots. No blue screen, it just reboots. The weird thing is that within the game itself, no matter how long I'm playing, I don't experience the crash - it is only when alt-tabbing back to Windows.

- My ASUS x99-Deluxe has the latest bios.
- AIDA64 system stress benchmark (with CPU, memory and GPU for 30 minutes) runs rock solid.
- The R9 295x2 isn't overclocked at all.
- PSU is an AX1500i 1500w. I also followed Corsair's blog suggestion of switching the PSU to single rail mode.
- The crash happens in 14.4 as well as 14.7RC3 Catalyst drivers.

What could be causing the ALT-TAB crash? I'm lost. The resolution / refresh rate switch when alt-tabbing seems to be what's causing the problem. Other than that, I have no clue as what's going on.

Help


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarwinTheCat*
> 
> Guys. I recently upgraded from a MAXIMUS V EXTREME to an ASUS x99-Deluxe / i5930k / DDR4 2800. My Sapphire R9 295x2 worked like a charm on the previous system. On my new Haswell-E 2011-3 system, I'm experience an extremely weird issue:
> 
> In a couple of demanding games like Watch Dogs and ARMA 3, whenever I ALT-TAB to the desktop, my PC suddenly reboots. No blue screen, it just reboots. The weird thing is that within the game itself, no matter how long I'm playing, I don't experience the crash - it is only when alt-tabbing back to Windows.
> 
> - My ASUS x99-Deluxe has the latest bios.
> - AIDA64 system stress benchmark (with CPU, memory and GPU for 30 minutes) runs rock solid.
> - The R9 295x2 isn't overclocked at all.
> - PSU is an AX1500i 1500w. I also followed Corsair's blog suggestion of switching the PSU to single rail mode.
> - The crash happens in 14.4 as well as 14.7RC3 Catalyst drivers.
> 
> What could be causing the ALT-TAB crash? I'm lost. The resolution / refresh rate switch when alt-tabbing seems to be what's causing the problem. Other than that, I have no clue as what's going on.
> 
> Help


Did you do a fresh windows install?


----------



## DarwinTheCat

Of course!


----------



## andytom69

http://www.imagebam.com/image/c53381351135347
My system is many stable at [email protected]
I look some problem whit a game . but depends to framework problem


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarwinTheCat*
> 
> Guys. I recently upgraded from a MAXIMUS V EXTREME to an ASUS x99-Deluxe / i5930k / DDR4 2800. My Sapphire R9 295x2 worked like a charm on the previous system. On my new Haswell-E 2011-3 system, I'm experience an extremely weird issue:
> 
> In a couple of demanding games like Watch Dogs and ARMA 3, whenever I ALT-TAB to the desktop, my PC suddenly reboots. No blue screen, it just reboots. The weird thing is that within the game itself, no matter how long I'm playing, I don't experience the crash - it is only when alt-tabbing back to Windows.
> 
> - My ASUS x99-Deluxe has the latest bios.
> - AIDA64 system stress benchmark (with CPU, memory and GPU for 30 minutes) runs rock solid.
> - The R9 295x2 isn't overclocked at all.
> - PSU is an AX1500i 1500w. I also followed Corsair's blog suggestion of switching the PSU to single rail mode.
> - The crash happens in 14.4 as well as 14.7RC3 Catalyst drivers.
> 
> What could be causing the ALT-TAB crash? I'm lost. The resolution / refresh rate switch when alt-tabbing seems to be what's causing the problem. Other than that, I have no clue as what's going on.
> 
> Help


Mine is doing the exact same thing during benchmarking with 3DMark Firestrike. On the second test, the whole system reboots. It is driving me crazy. I have tried going to Windows 7 ultimate, doing a whole new clean install of Windows, setting my memory to 1333, trying different video drivers, going from an 850w to a 1200w power supply, but nothing works. Has Asus stuck us with another lemon with the Asus X99 Deluxe?


----------



## Fidelitas

How do you set the following on the Asus X99 Deluxe?

VCSSA (what is called on the bios)
PLL (what is it called on the bios)
additional turbo voltage (what is called on the bios)
VTT (what is called on the bios)


----------



## Attero87

Ok I dialed in my 5930k core clock at 4.5 45x @ 1.3. Now I'm interested in overclocking my uncore but have no knowledge about doing so other then chainging the min and max cache ratio and voltage. What's a good starting point?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Mine is doing the exact same thing during benchmarking with 3DMark Firestrike. On the second test, the whole system reboots. It is driving me crazy. I have tried going to Windows 7 ultimate, doing a whole new clean install of Windows, setting my memory to 1333, trying different video drivers, going from an 850w to a 1200w power supply, but nothing works. *Has Asus stuck us with another lemon with the Asus X99 Deluxe*?


No, it's a great mobo.








the platforms are very differnet and HW-E overclocking is very different from IB-E.


----------



## DarwinTheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No, it's a great mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the platforms are very differnet and HW-E overclocking is very different from IB-E.


Mine isn't overclocked at all! I've had nothing but frustrations with this damned motherboard!


----------



## DarwinTheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Mine is doing the exact same thing during benchmarking with 3DMark Firestrike. On the second test, the whole system reboots. It is driving me crazy. I have tried going to Windows 7 ultimate, doing a whole new clean install of Windows, setting my memory to 1333, trying different video drivers, going from an 850w to a 1200w power supply, but nothing works. Has Asus stuck us with another lemon with the Asus X99 Deluxe?


I'm so upset about this damn thing. I switched PSUs, RAM, and still the same frigging sudden reboot. Does this happen to you within games as well?


----------



## DarwinTheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Might just be all the sticks and imc can handle within user assigned parameters, or all that is possible.


Raja, any chance you could look into this?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarwinTheCat*
> 
> Guys. I recently upgraded from a MAXIMUS V EXTREME to an ASUS x99-Deluxe / i5930k / DDR4 2800. My Sapphire R9 295x2 worked like a charm on the previous system. On my new Haswell-E 2011-3 system, I'm experience an extremely weird issue:
> 
> In a couple of demanding games like Watch Dogs and ARMA 3, whenever I ALT-TAB to the desktop, my PC suddenly reboots. No blue screen, it just reboots. The weird thing is that within the game itself, no matter how long I'm playing, I don't experience the crash - it is only when alt-tabbing back to Windows.
> 
> - My ASUS x99-Deluxe has the latest bios.
> - AIDA64 system stress benchmark (with CPU, memory and GPU for 30 minutes) runs rock solid.
> - The R9 295x2 isn't overclocked at all.
> - PSU is an AX1500i 1500w. I also followed Corsair's blog suggestion of switching the PSU to single rail mode.
> - The crash happens in 14.4 as well as 14.7RC3 Catalyst drivers.
> 
> What could be causing the ALT-TAB crash? I'm lost. The resolution / refresh rate switch when alt-tabbing seems to be what's causing the problem. Other than that, I have no clue as what's going on.
> 
> Help


----------



## [email protected]

Drivers possibly. Don't have that gpu but that's where I look. Or some weird ocp issue on PSU.

Only other thing I can think of is some kind of PCIe C-state issue with low power modes. You can try disabling C-states and and PCIe ralted power saving features in UEFI. Have a dig around in UEFI and see what you can find.


----------



## DarwinTheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Drivers possibly. Don't have that gpu but that's where I look. Or some weird ocp issue on PSU


I have already discarded the PSU as the problem. Bought an AX1500i to be able to monitor the OCP of each rail. Even with the old 1200w PSU that used to work on the MAXIMUS V EXTREME the problem persisted.


----------



## DarwinTheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Drivers possibly. Don't have that gpu but that's where I look. Or some weird ocp issue on PSU


Also no matter which driver version I use, the sudden reboot keeps happening.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarwinTheCat*
> 
> Also no matter which driver version I use, the sudden reboot keeps happening.


Well if its a driver bug that needs a patch rolling back and forth between various drivers isn't going to make any difference.

Try disabling cstates etc and and any pcie low power features in uefi.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarwinTheCat*
> 
> I have already discarded the PSU as the problem. Bought an AX1500i to be able to monitor the OCP of each rail. Even with the old 1200w PSU that used to work on the MAXIMUS V EXTREME the problem persisted.


Try increasing ocp of all rails if you haven't already.

Not much else I can suggest.


----------



## DarwinTheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well if its a driver bug that needs a patch rolling back and forth between various drivers isn't going to make any difference.
> 
> Try disabling cstates etc and and any pcie low power features in uefi.


Thank you for the suggestion. Could you please guide me a bit on what Im looking for in UEFI?


----------



## [email protected]

Set windows to high performance mode first.


----------



## DarwinTheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Set windows to high performance mode first.


It's been on High Performance (power options plan in Windows) mode since the start. Same result.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarwinTheCat*
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion. Could you please guide me a bit on what Im looking for in UEFI?


I have the same psu, you need to make sure that the unit is configured as a single rail., do not activate the per-rail OCP feature. It will shut down under load. Basically, I loaded the corsair software, hooked up the link, made sure NONE of the per-rail options were selected, save shut, down, unplug the corsair link cable and power up.


----------



## DarwinTheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have the same psu, you need to make sure that the unit is configured as a single rail., do not activate the per-rail OCP feature. It will shut down under load. Basically, I loaded the corsair software, hooked up the link, made sure NONE of the per-rail options were selected, save shut down, unplug the corsair link cable and power up.


I already tried that, I switched the unit to single rail mode but I still get the reboot issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarwinTheCat*
> 
> I already tried that, I switched the unit to single rail mode but I still get the reboot issue.


eh - idk then. Probably would be best if you posted bios screen shots... put a usb key in a slot, post and hit F12 on each bios page (scroll where needed). the png files will be on the usb key. select all, right click "send to" compressed zip folder. post that folder here.


----------



## Jpmboy

@[email protected]
@Praz

Can you guys please take a look at the data in the picture below. It's a very short test with the purpose only to verify voltages on the motherboard. I'm using adaptive, with 1.25 vcore, 1.89 Vin, 1.2V cache as the target voltages (will post a bios SS after as an edit to this post). I start the run and measure voltages off the ProbeIt points with a cheap, but zero-point calibrated DMM from my labs (calibrated by my metrology group).
Unfortunately, cache voltage doe not appear to be available within aid64 (new beta) it does.
Measured:
idle:
1.88V Vin
0.8V vcore
*1.19V cache*
Start load:
1.85 Vin
1,25 vcore
*1.34 cache* ???



btw - I think the (my) GS 3000 sticks are bad/poor. back for refund.









Bios SS's :

140914150638.zip 2269k .zip file


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Raja,

This poster seems to think the X99-E WS has "internal flaws" and is not being re-stocked: http://www.overclock.net/t/1512929/asrock-x99-ws-or-msi-x99s-xpower-ac-or-asrock-fatal1ty-x99x-killer-advice-needed#post_22842905

I know you're not in sales, but have you heard anything with respect to when these boards will be available?
I've got a pre-order from neweggbusiness that's two weeks old now, and this is the last (and most important) piece of my build that i'm waiting to receive.

Thanks.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @[email protected]
> @Praz
> 
> Can you guys please take a look at the data in the picture below. It's a very short test with the purpose only to verify voltages on the motherboard. I'm using adaptive, with 1.25 vcore, 1.89 Vin, 1.2V cache as the target voltages (will post a bios SS after as an edit to this post). I start the run and measure voltages off the ProbeIt points with a cheap, but zero-point calibrated DMM from my labs (calibrated by my metrology group).
> Unfortunately, cache voltage doe not appear to be available within aid64 (new beta)
> Measured:
> idle:
> 1.88V Vin
> 0.8V vcore
> *1.19V cache*
> Start load:
> 1.85 Vin
> 1,25 vcore
> *1.34 cache* ???
> 
> btw - I think the (my) GS 3000 sticks are bad/poor. back for refund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios SS's :
> 
> 140914150638.zip 2269k .zip file


Hello

Why are you using adaptive voltage for cache? The cache speed, both minimum and maximum, is set to auto which should result in the cache speed being the default speed at all times. As you are not exceeding the default maximum cache multiplier any set "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Cache Voltage" value will not be used. At default cache speeds additional offset voltage should also not be required. And when using adaptive mode there are few instances where any additional offset voltage is required. That entry can normally be left on auto.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> Raja,
> 
> This poster seems to think the X99-E WS has "internal flaws" and is not being re-stocked: http://www.overclock.net/t/1512929/asrock-x99-ws-or-msi-x99s-xpower-ac-or-asrock-fatal1ty-x99x-killer-advice-needed#post_22842905
> 
> I know you're not in sales, but have you heard anything with respect to when these boards will be available?
> I've got a pre-order from neweggbusiness that's two weeks old now, and this is the last (and most important) piece of my build that i'm waiting to receive.
> 
> Thanks.


Give it a week or two.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> *Why are you using adaptive voltage for cache*? The cache speed, both minimum and maximum, is set to auto which should result in the cache speed being the default speed at all times. As you are not exceeding the default maximum cache multiplier any set "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Cache Voltage" value will not be used. At default cache speeds additional offset voltage should also not be required. And when using adaptive mode there are few instances where any additional offset voltage is required. That entry can normally be left on auto.


well... now I know better. thx.








an instance where the "SET TOTAL ADAPTIVE CACHE VOLTAGE" is exceeded by a whopping margin (~150mV) when a load is applied. Why is the bios doing that with this voltage and no other?
glad this is not a problem (so far) with vcore!

with cache adaptive auto:
idle ~0.9
load ~ 0.9V


I've been using 1.2V in fully manual mode with up to cache @ 3800. so assumed I would need it here too.


----------



## DarwinTheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Drivers possibly. Don't have that gpu but that's where I look. Or some weird ocp issue on PSU.
> 
> Only other thing I can think of is some kind of PCIe C-state issue with low power modes. You can try disabling C-states and and PCIe ralted power saving features in UEFI. Have a dig around in UEFI and see what you can find.


Hi Raja,

Could you please guide me on where in UEFI should I disable C-states?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarwinTheCat*
> 
> Hi Raja,
> 
> Could you please guide me on where in UEFI should I disable C-states?


Advanced > CPU > they're in that section.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> an instance where the "SET TOTAL ADAPTIVE CACHE VOLTAGE" is exceeded by a whopping margin (~150mV) when a load is applied. Why is the bios doing that with this voltage and no other?
> glad this is not a problem (so far) with vcore!


Hello

I don't have an answer for this as I have not seen it happen with my setup. It may have something to do with the values you had entered. The 0.790V entered in the Additional Turbo Mode field is the total voltage that will be applied. That value is already less than the stock voltage and then you were asking for an additional 0.40V offset to the base frequency adding to this discrepancy. Keep in mind that the entered value of voltage for the Additional Turbo Mode field has to be greater than the stock turbo voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I don't have an answer for this as I have not seen it happen with my setup. It may have something to do with the values you had entered. The 0.790V entered in the Additional Turbo Mode field is the total voltage that will be applied. That value is already less than the stock voltage and then you were asking for an additional 0.40V offset to the base frequency adding to this discrepancy. Keep in mind that the entered value of voltage for the Additional Turbo Mode field has to be greater than the stock turbo voltage.


thx. just glad I caught this. I thought it odd to. No smoke, no foul








I haven't Ocd the cache on adaptive, only with fixed voltage settings. However, in the bios oics I posted what would you set min and max to.. if one were to Oc th cache while using adaptive?

edit: oh yeah, since changing to the corsair lpx 2800's things are behaving a lot better (barring too aggressive memory timings on my part).









this has been good (3 laps with memtest pro - 8 instances 1024 each) with the cpu @ 4.625.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thx. just glad I caught this. I thought it odd to. No smoke, no foul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't Ocd the cache on adaptive, only with fixed voltage settings. However, in the bios oics I posted what would you set min and max to.. if one were to Oc th cache while using adaptive?
> 
> edit: oh yeah, since changing to the corsair lpx 2800's things are behaving a lot better (barring too aggressive memory timings on my part).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this has been good (3 laps with memtest pro - 8 instances 1024 each) with the cpu @ 4.625.


Hello

I have mine set at 12 minimum and 39 maximum using 102.3 BCLK and total adaptive voltage at 1.175V. The multiplier and voltage scale with the load. When running Memtest For Windows run as many instances as you have cores including hyper-threading. For a 5960X use 16 instances. This will speed up the testing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have mine set at 12 minimum and 39 maximum using 102.3 BCLK and *total adaptive voltage at 1.175V.* The multiplier and voltage scale with the load. When running Memtest For Windows run as many instances as you have cores including hyper-threading. For a 5960X use 16 instances. This will speed up the testing.


Thx - again.
with what core frequency?
Fixed cache voltage I assume?
one for each thread - I know... but opening 16? was bad enough with 12







It is a convenient program though. I do commit 1536 to each instance not 1024 to each like I mistyped above.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarwinTheCat*
> 
> Also no matter which driver version I use, the sudden reboot keeps happening.


Since X99 is a new platform it could very well be driver related. I know NVidia has a few issues they are aware of on X99 that will be resolved in a future driver(s).


----------



## kiwiis

Earlier advice regarding fan headers was great, works perfectly now. Awesome Q-Fan calibration tool. First impressions are that it seems to produce very well balanced noise levels without sacrificing too much temperature wise (and of course can still be tweaked/improved on further manually if desired). Very good starting point.

One small issue, it seems like my core ratio settings aren't saving in UEFI. With 'Sync All Cores' if i go to enter 35 and save, it seems to be applied but the next time I go into the UEFI it'll be reading 30 or something else (guessing stock) instead of the value I had previously set...

I'm also having an issue with my ASUS Essence STX working but i'm not sure if it's the board's fault.. Card is detected and drivers are setup, but not getting any sound, everything appears to be plugged in correctly... other than that everything is working great since upgrading from X79-GD65(8D)

EDIT: One more observation. POST times also seem a bit on the high end of things even with OROMS and unused controllers turned off. Seem to be averaging ~20 seconds on the "Last BIOS time" stat from Windows 8.1 Task Manager... old board could go as low as ~4.9s. Any way to improve this?

X99-Deluxe


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Earlier advice regarding fan headers was great, works perfectly now. Awesome Q-Fan calibration tool. First impressions are that it seems to produce very well balanced noise levels without sacrificing too much temperature wise (and of course can still be tweaked/improved on further manually if desired). Very good starting point.
> 
> One small issue, it seems like my core ratio settings aren't saving in UEFI. With 'Sync All Cores' if i go to enter 35 and save, it seems to be applied but the next time I go into the UEFI it'll be reading 30 or something else (guessing stock) instead of the value I had previously set...
> 
> I'm also having an issue with my ASUS Essence STX working but i'm not sure if it's the board's fault.. Card is detected and drivers are setup, but not getting any sound, everything appears to be plugged in correctly... other than that everything is working great since upgrading from X79-GD65(8D)
> 
> EDIT: One more observation. POST times also seem a bit on the high end of things even with OROMS and unused controllers turned off. Seem to be averaging ~20 seconds on the "Last BIOS time" stat from Windows 8.1 Task Manager... old board could go as low as ~4.9s. Any way to improve this?


Soundcard issue probably happens to everyone right now. and Bios should save your setting... that's very odd.

Does your target cpu clock at the top is the same as before like 4.5ghz but shows something at the right bar side at 3750mhz with ratio32 cuz mine does that on the right side tab for some reason, that could related to turbo boost thing as well.

My boot speed after hard reset is about 10-20s too and it used to restart to windows in like 4-5s but something went wrong with my memory and Asus R5E bios that is causing me to wait 2-3 mins to get to the post with debug 79.


----------



## [email protected]

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> One small issue, it seems like my core ratio settings aren't saving in UEFI. With 'Sync All Cores' if i go to enter 35 and save, it seems to be applied but the next time I go into the UEFI it'll be reading 30 or something else (guessing stock) instead of the value I had previously set...
> 
> I'm also having an issue with my ASUS Essence STX working but i'm not sure if it's the board's fault.. Card is detected and drivers are setup, but not getting any sound, everything appears to be plugged in correctly... other than that everything is working great since upgrading from X79-GD65(8D)
> 
> EDIT: One more observation. POST times also seem a bit on the high end of things even with OROMS and unused controllers turned off. Seem to be averaging ~20 seconds on the "Last BIOS time" stat from Windows 8.1 Task Manager... old board could go as low as ~4.9s. Any way to improve this?
> 
> X99-Deluxe


1) Which Strap is being used? The core ratios save fine for me.

2) Which OS is being used? I have just tried GTX570 X 2 and one ASUS Essence STX in last slot of R5E, no issue here getting sound.

-Raja


----------



## kiwiis

125 Strap is being used with GSKILL 3000 CAS15 kit to run at rated XMP speeds. Whatever I set the core ratio to, the next time i go into UEFI it will always read 30 again on my 5930K. To be clear, it is actually setting the proper multiplier at least before the next time I go and modify something else and save again. BIOS 0802

Windows 8.1 Pro, I've tried GTX680 in slot 1 with the Essence STX in 5 and GTX680 in 3 with the Essence STX in the slot in-between PCI-E 1 & 2 (the mini X4 one). It seems almost like it's just not getting any power but i've double/triple checked that the 4pin is plugged into the card and PSU. Could be something stupid i'm missing but i'm at a loss for the moment..


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> .
> 1) Which Strap is being used? The core ratios save fine for me.
> 
> 2) Which OS is being used? I have just tried GTX570 X 2 and one ASUS Essence STX in last slot of R5E, no issue here getting sound.
> 
> -Raja


Raja,

Very interesting.

Seems that it is a "known" problem so far. A number including myself are having issues getting sound cards to work.............

Mine was dismissed due to using an M.2 drive. I dont think it is the problem.

Onboard sound is ok for now, not as good as the Xonar Essence STX though.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Raja,
> 
> Very interesting.
> 
> Seems that it is a "known" problem so far. A number including myself are having issues getting sound cards to work.............
> 
> Mine was dismissed due to using an M.2 drive. I dont think it is the problem.
> 
> Onboard sound is ok for now, not as good as the Xonar Essence STX though.


Can't replicate that issue here. We even had HQ try on R5E:

CPU Graphics RAM
5960X GTX780 SLI GSkill RipXjaws 16GB 3000MHz DDR4

Hard Drive Seagate 6TB RAID array,
Sammy 840 Pro 512GB RAID
LG BluRay
Win 8.1
Corsair AX1200i
Asus Xonar Essence STX

No issues.

I tried the following config at home and have it working:

Windows 7 64 bit,
GT 570 X 2
Intel 240 GB SSD
ASUS Xonar STX in last slot

All works fine here and I get sound.

-Raja


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Can't replicate that issue here. We even had HQ try on R5E:
> 
> CPU Graphics RAM
> 5960X GTX780 SLI GSkill RipXjaws 16GB 3000MHz DDR4
> 
> Hard Drive Seagate 6TB RAID array,
> Sammy 840 Pro 512GB RAID
> LG BluRay
> Win 8.1
> Corsair AX1200i
> Asus Xonar Essence STX
> 
> No issues.
> 
> I tried the following config at home and have it working:
> 
> Windows 7 64 bit,
> GT 570 X 2
> Intel 240 GB SSD
> ASUS Xonar STX in last slot
> 
> All works fine here and I get sound.
> 
> -Raja


I wish you could test GTX 690 cuz i can not play Battlefield 4, Watchdog in SLI or Do you have any problem playing that game with both setup?

Man.. if you could find me the old bios of 403 that came with motherboard, i would be greatly appreciate as i don't have problem with debug 79 on that bios before.

Cheers


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> I wish you could test GTX 690 cuz i can not play Battlefield 4, Watchdog in SLI or Do you have any problem playing that game with both setup?
> 
> Man.. if you could find me the old bios of 403 that came with motherboard, i would be greatly appreciate as i don't have problem with debug 79 on that bios before.
> 
> Cheers


1) Try UEFI 0702 on R5E. If that does not help, contact NVidia abotu SLI driver issues.

2) No - older UEFIs have been replaced due to bugs.


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Try UEFI 0702 on R5E. If that does not help, contact NVidia abotu SLI driver issues.
> 
> 2) No - older UEFIs have been replaced due to bugs.


well.. that was like 1 step up, 2 step down for me with new bios that ruin my restart and stability. no offend.

I will try 702 now, ill report back soon.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> well.. that was like 1 step up, 2 step down for me with new bios that ruin my restart and stability. no offend.
> 
> I will try 702 now, ill report back soon.


No offence taken.

If you need help on the issue of after updating to 0702 I suggest you make a single post with all system components used (everything plugged into the board) and if the issue happens on stock config or not.

If you cannot run SLI after 0702, then drop NVIDIA an email as well and see what they say.


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No offence taken.
> 
> If you need help on the issue of after updating to 0702 I suggest you make a single post with all system components used (everything plugged into the board) and if the issue happens on stock config or not.
> 
> If you cannot run SLI after 0702, then drop NVIDIA an email as well and see what they say.


Yay, i can play Battlefield 4 with SLI now but with 2800ghz max stock clock with 2133mhz of ram speed only, I'm trying to use XMP but got debug A9 so pretty much i can't overclock on this bios.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> Yay, i can play Battlefield 4 with SLI now but with 2800ghz max stock clock with 2133mhz of ram speed only, I'm trying to use XMP but got debug A9 so pretty much i can't overclock on this bios.


Might want to list what you are changing - OC probably isn't stable due to settings applied or needs adjustment on your side.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Can't replicate that issue here. We even had HQ try on R5E:
> 
> CPU Graphics RAM
> 5960X GTX780 SLI GSkill RipXjaws 16GB 3000MHz DDR4
> 
> Hard Drive Seagate 6TB RAID array,
> Sammy 840 Pro 512GB RAID
> LG BluRay
> Win 8.1
> Corsair AX1200i
> Asus Xonar Essence STX
> 
> No issues.
> 
> I tried the following config at home and have it working:
> 
> Windows 7 64 bit,
> GT 570 X 2
> Intel 240 GB SSD
> ASUS Xonar STX in last slot
> 
> All works fine here and I get sound.
> 
> -Raja


Hmmmm. Very interesting Raja.

As you may remember, I had an STX in the last slot, it was recognised, relays worked etc, just no sound.

Windows 8.1
GTX Titan x 2
Samsung XP941 M.2
Samsung 840 Pro
Asus Xonar STX in last slot
R5E
603 Bios

Removed the Xonar, using onboard sound.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hmmmm. Very interesting Raja.
> 
> As you may remember, I had an STX in the last slot, it was recognised, relays worked etc, just no sound.
> 
> Windows 8.1
> GTX Titan x 2
> Samsung XP941 M.2
> Samsung 840 Pro
> Asus Xonar STX in last slot
> R5E
> 603 Bios
> 
> Removed the Xonar, using onboard sound.


Maybe you need to move the Xonar card to another slot and try it there? Try 0702 as well.

I get sound on the last slot (not just relays clicking) but I do not have the M.2 drive.


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Might want to list what you are changing - OC probably isn't stable due to settings applied or needs adjustment on your side.


Well actually i just checked with everything at stock and save/exit from bios and still got stuck at A9, or hard reset still got the A9, so only safeboot can get me to windows.

Also when i was flashing my bios to 702 or 603, i'm still stuck at debug 79 for 2-3min after my computer restarted. Would this means i'm having bad RAM or motherboard or even CPU?

Cheers


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> Well actually i just checked with everything at stock and save/exit from bios and still got stuck at A9, or hard reset still got the A9, so only safeboot can get me to windows.
> 
> Also when i was flashing my bios to 702 or 603, i'm still stuck at debug 79 for 2-3min after my computer restarted. Would this means i'm having bad RAM or motherboard or even CPU?
> 
> Cheers


Need a full parts list as requested earlier please (all parts plugged in including USB etc)?

Is the pump for the H105 at full speed?


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Need a full parts list as requested earlier please (all parts plugged in including USB etc)?
> 
> Is the pump for the H105 at full speed?


Well you can checks on my Beastie rig as well from my signature

Yes H105 is at 1850 rpm full speed. connect to chassis plug. i have never see it show in the Q-tuning fan list so it has always been in full speed everytime i boot up pc.

I7 5960x
Asus Rampage V Extreme bios 603
G.SKILL Ripjaws 16GB DDR4 3000Mhz CL15
EVGA GTX 690
XFX Pro 850w
Corsair H105 + x2 sp120 corsair fan
Crucial M4 512gb
Seagate Barracuda 3tb
Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
Razer Arctosa
Razer Imperator
CAT5
x1 3.5mm green audio jack
Asus OC panel

I have experienced some laggy cursor from my mouse and losing keyboard power at first before installing the USB driver.

Rare lag cursor still exist but only when i was start up some program, or scroll click for rolling the page etc.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> Well you can checks on my Beastie rig as well from my signature
> 
> Yes H105 is at 1850 rpm full speed. connect to chassis plug. i have never seens it show in the Q-tuning fan list so it has always been full speed everytime i boot up pc.
> 
> I7 5960x
> Asus Rampage V Extreme bios 603
> G.SKILL Ripjaws 16GB DDR4 3000Mhz CL15
> EVGA GTX 690
> XFX Pro 850w
> Corsair H105 + x2 sp120 corsair fan
> Crucial M4 512gb
> Seagate Barracuda 3tb
> Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
> Razer Arctosa
> Razer Imperator
> CAT5
> x1 3.5mm green audio jack
> Asus OC panel
> 
> I have experienced some laggy cursor from my mouse and losing keyboard power at first before installing the USB driver.
> 
> Lag cursor still exist but only when i was start up some program, or scroll click for rolling the page etc.


Remove devices one by one and see if you can isolate it. If it only happens when you OC then list what you are changing in UEFI.


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Remove devices one by one and see if you can isolate it. If it only happens when you OC then list what you are changing in UEFI.


I have try removed every USB, cat5, audio, oc panel, All Sata drives including all HDD and SSD and still stuck at debug 79 for 2-3mins after restarts.. with everything at stock for CPU/RAM

Q-tuning all disabled so everything are at full speed fan also.


----------



## Jpmboy

702 will be on the asus website soon?


----------



## kiwiis

Moved Xonar Essence STX back to last slot of X99 Deluxe with the GPU in the first slot. Output changed from Speakers to Headphones as usual and still nothing comes out. Card shows up in Device Manager and is detected, just doesn't play any sound.. it worked fine prior to changing mobos and I've tripled/quadruple checked to make sure everything was correct. At this point it seems like the board is at fault somehow









X99 Deluxe - 802 BIOS
5930K
Asus Xonar Essence STX - latest beta 8.1 drivers on ASUS site
840 EVO SSD 512gb
GSKILL 3000
GTX680
Seasonic XP3 1000W PSU
Windows 8.1 Pro


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Moved Xonar Essence STX back to last slot of X99 Deluxe with the GPU in the first slot. Output changed from Speakers to Headphones as usual and still nothing comes out. Card shows up in Device Manager and is detected, just doesn't play any sound.. it worked fine prior to changing mobos and I've tripled/quadruple checked to make sure everything was correct. At this point it seems like the board is at fault somehow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X99 Deluxe - 802 BIOS
> 5930K
> Asus Xonar Essence STX
> 840 EVO SSD 512gb
> GSKILL 3000
> GTX680
> Seasonic XP3 1000W PSU


What about the STX in any other slot?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> I have try removed every USB, cat5, audio, oc panel, All Sata drives including all HDD and SSD and still stuck at debug 79 for 2-3mins after restarts.. with everything at stock for CPU/RAM
> 
> Q-tuning all disabled so everything are at full speed fan also.


Have you tried with different keyboard (not the Razer stuff insterted at all-- assuming you always have a keyboard inserted)? With only one DRAM module?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 702 will be on the asus website soon?


That or whichever build is current at the time will be uploaded to the website.


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Have you tried with different keyboard (not the Razer stuff insterted at all-- assuming you always have a keyboard inserted)? With only one DRAM module?


No keyboard have been removed also. I have tried only one DRAM before no changed at 79, i think my motherboard maybe faulty now, or maybe RAM


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> No keyboard have been removed also. I have tried only one DRAM before no changed at 79, i think my motherboard maybe faulty now, or maybe RAM


Could be possible. Take the board out of the case and setup on a non-conductive surface.


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Could be possible. Take the board out of the case and setup on a non-conductive surface.


I don't think that would make any difference to the hardware issue here i think.


----------



## [email protected]

Not much else I can suggest then to help you, sorry.


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What about the STX in any other slot?


Have tried it in both the mini x4 slot and the last full-length slot but I suppose it doesn't hurt to try moving it into the remaining slots since I have had issues with sound cards being picky with slot placement in the past (not necessarily with the Essence STX though). Will report back later..


----------



## Skywalka456

I'll see if the new bios or new ram would fix the problems, it's hard to find any replacement for Asus R5E right now, hell some people have to wait a few more weeks for this board.

Now i can only pray for a new bios to fix the problems.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> I'll see if the new bios or new ram would fix the problems, it's hard to find any replacement for Asus R5E right now, hell some people have to wait a few more weeks for this board.
> 
> Now i can only pray for a new bios to fix the problems.


I dont think this is a UEFI issue - nobody else has it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Question: I have 2 Delta 91 mm fans that I currently run off a separate 12V3A converter. each fan is a 1A unit. what's the recommended wattage or Amp limit for the on-board fan headers in DC mode?
Ideally I could use one of the temp sensors on the kingpin vrms and set the deltas off that reading...?

pic from r4be, but set up the same on the r5e:


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Raja, did you release that basic OC guide somewhere or should I just follow the one in the opening post? I have a 5820K and an Asus Rampage V Extreme.


Easier guide (very basic):

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYjlVR2kzYkVvMFE/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Question: I have 2 Delta 91 mm fans that I currently run off a separate 12V3A converter. each fan is a 1A unit. what's the recommended wattage or Amp limit for the on-board fan headers in DC mode?
> Ideally I could use one of the temp sensors on the kingpin vrms and set the deltas off that reading...?


1 amp max. Would not recommend using those type of fans with the onboard headers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1 amp max. Would not recommend using those type of fans with the onboard headers.


okay, thanks. will leave them on the converter.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

What's the max recommended vccin for ASUS motherboards? Does changing the LLC only affect the vccin or does it also impact the vcore on a Rampage V Extreme.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What's the max recommended vccin for ASUS motherboards? Does changing the LLC only affect the vccin or does it also impact the vcore on a Rampage V Extreme.


Hello

With active cooling of the VRM section of the motherboard I do not exceed 1.95V VCCIN. Testing is tricky with FIVR but I have seen nothing that indicates VCORE is directly affected by the level of LLC. Indirectly yes VCORE is affected.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What's the max recommended vccin for ASUS motherboards? Does changing the LLC only affect the vccin or does it also impact the vcore on a Rampage V Extreme.


Usually keeping a delta of at least 0.4V above Vcore is recommended. Go much beyond 2V and you risk damaging your CPU.

These rules are universal and have nothing to do with the board you use really.

LLC only affects VCCIN. There are some FIVR settings but those are best left on Auto.


----------



## wb428

I'm having a few issues with X99-E WS mobo. The major issue is occasional voltage spikes even with manual voltage (i.e. 1.3 vcore spiking to 1.47 under load according to HWINFO). I understand DELUXE board BIOS solved a similar issue. When can I/we expect a X99-E WS BIOS update to solve this?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> I'm having a few issues with X99-E WS mobo. The major issue is occasional voltage spikes even with manual voltage (i.e. 1.3 vcore spiking to 1.47 under load according to HWINFO). I understand DELUXE board BIOS solved a similar issue. When can I/we expect a X99-E WS BIOS update to solve this?


Hi,

1) Which UEFI version are you using?

2) How are you configuring Vcore?

Latest build is 0509:

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/s/F1A5EBF16BDC4D28B12D9F878EE27347Y

-Raja


----------



## Silent Scone

Hi Raja, not a support question but with the eventual DRAM settings on the Deluxe board, say if with XMP profiles you're getting 6D Q-Codes as a few have been getting with frequencies at and above 3000mhz. What would be the ideal settings in relation to this and the regular DRAM volts? So if a profile is for 3000 1.35v, if this was (possibly) due to cold boot issues what would you suggest setting?

I've yet to try eventual at all but thought I'd ask


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hi Raja, not a support question but with the eventual DRAM settings on the Deluxe board, say if with XMP profiles you're getting 6D Q-Codes as a few have been getting with frequencies at and above 3000mhz. What would be the ideal settings in relation to this and the regular DRAM volts? So if a profile is for 3000 1.35v, if this was (possibly) due to cold boot issues what would you suggest setting?
> 
> I've yet to try eventual at all but thought I'd ask


1) I would try DDR4-3000 via 125 and 100 straps.

2) If not getting any cold BOT issues then don't adjust anything.

3) Check if VCCSA helps.

4) Only then try increasing BOOT up DRAM voltage to 1.38~1.40V.

-Raja


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> With active cooling of the VRM section of the motherboard I do not exceed 1.95V VCCIN. Testing is tricky with FIVR but I have seen nothing that indicates VCORE is directly affected by the level of LLC. Indirectly yes VCORE is affected.


What LLC level is recommeded? I know that if you leave it on auto the ASUS boards set it to 9.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thanks


You can also enable Fast Cold BOOT in UEFI after successfully passing POST. This will retain previous settings. May help get past the need of setting different DRAM voltages for POST.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> What LLC level is recommeded? I know that if you leave it on auto the ASUS boards set it to 9.


Hello

I normally use either level 7 or 8 depending on the VCCIN voltage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can also enable Fast Cold BOOT in UEFI after successfully passing POST. This will retain previous settings. May help get past the need of setting different DRAM voltages for POST.


Ok thanks, will give it a go if I run into the system agent code again


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Do not use the new version at those voltages - it is lethal. AVX2 will pull over 400W thorugh the CPU at 1.30Vcore only in small FFT. People need to stay away from 28.5 on this platform, it was never designed for this type of load oc'd.


Which version of prime is the best to run?

I was running an older version (don't remember which one) and my temps were hitting 90 degrees. Now that I'm using the latest one, my temps are in the 60s and 70s. But it sounds like I'd be better off running the older one.


----------



## badgeking

Bare with me still kind of new at all this. here is my system ASUS x99 Deluxe Bios 0801, mem G-Skill f4-2400c15-8grk, cpu 5960x. I have the tpu switch enabled position 1, ez xmp enabled cfx two way. clean install windows 8.1 x64 boot system cpu-z shows 3899.1 MHz for cpu and memory at 1199.8 MHz. system stable pcmark 8 score 4483 and 3dmark score 17385. Problem is every time I have to restart or shut down when the system boots up I keep getting errors on my raid. port 5 gets an error I have to mark drive as normal then rebuild the array once its done about 45 min system works great until I have to reboot again. then same problem same port. I have already changed out the drive with four different ones and even changed cables still same problem. my drives are 6 pny xlr8 pro 240gb ssd in a raid 5 also have a SYBA SI-PEX40071 8 Internal SATA III Ports PCI-Express Card, installed in pcie slot 5 and working fine all 8 drives 4 4tb drives and 4 2tb drives all controlled by storage spaces set up in parity. also have 4 240gb pny xlr8 pro on ports sata789 and 10 also controlled by storage spaces.

system runs great speeds on drives are (atto Bench)

c: 6 pny xlr8 pro raid 5 read 1669307 write 506481
d: 4 4tb Seagate controlled by storage spaces read 337701 write 85420
e: 4 2tb Samsung also storage spaces read 223967 write 46236
f: 4 240 gb pny xlr8 pro read 642190 write 55692

have both r9 290x cards at gpu 1160mhz and memory at 1500mhz.

system can handle any thing I can throw it but just cant restart or shut down with out a problem.

any one have any ideas on what to try next.


----------



## jameschisholm

So the Crystal Clear audio says it has a Op-Amp built into it for high-fidelity audio. Using Reference/Studio headphones, what sort of impedance can the featured op-amp take? 600ohms? All just plugged into the green 3.5mm port?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badgeking*
> 
> Bare with me still kind of new at all this. here is my system ASUS x99 Deluxe Bios 0801, mem G-Skill f4-2400c15-8grk, cpu 5960x. I have the tpu switch enabled position 1, ez xmp enabled cfx two way. clean install windows 8.1 x64 boot system cpu-z shows 3899.1 MHz for cpu and memory at 1199.8 MHz. system stable pcmark 8 score 4483 and 3dmark score 17385. Problem is every time I have to restart or shut down when the system boots up I keep getting errors on my raid. port 5 gets an error I have to mark drive as normal then rebuild the array once its done about 45 min system works great until I have to reboot again. then same problem same port. I have already changed out the drive with four different ones and even changed cables still same problem. my drives are 6 pny xlr8 pro 240gb ssd in a raid 5 also have a SYBA SI-PEX40071 8 Internal SATA III Ports PCI-Express Card, installed in pcie slot 5 and working fine all 8 drives 4 4tb drives and 4 2tb drives all controlled by storage spaces set up in parity. also have 4 240gb pny xlr8 pro on ports sata789 and 10 also controlled by storage spaces.
> 
> system runs great speeds on drives are (atto Bench)
> 
> c: 6 pny xlr8 pro raid 5 read 1669307 write 506481
> d: 4 4tb Seagate controlled by storage spaces read 337701 write 85420
> e: 4 2tb Samsung also storage spaces read 223967 write 46236
> f: 4 240 gb pny xlr8 pro read 642190 write 55692
> 
> have both r9 290x cards at gpu 1160mhz and memory at 1500mhz.
> 
> system can handle any thing I can throw it but just cant restart or shut down with out a problem.
> 
> any one have any ideas on what to try next.


which cold start q-code is it hanging up at?


----------



## wb428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 1) Which UEFI version are you using?
> 
> 2) How are you configuring Vcore?
> 
> Latest build is 0509:
> 
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/s/F1A5EBF16BDC4D28B12D9F878EE27347Y
> 
> -Raja


Thanks for the link. I was on 413 BIOS, still the latest shown on ASUS support. Voltage was being set via manual mode when I noticed this problem (am currently on adaptive). I noticed the spikes in manual or adaptive, but confirmed with manual only to isolate away from an AVX voltage boost issue. The spikes also occurred mostly in stress testing with Realbench, but also occurred less frequently in normal usage. I'm hoping this BIOS update will solve it. Will let you know if I continue having issues here.


----------



## wb428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> Thanks for the link. I was on 413 BIOS, still the latest shown on ASUS support. Voltage was being set via manual mode when I noticed this problem (am currently on adaptive). I noticed the spikes in manual or adaptive, but confirmed with manual only to isolate away from an AVX voltage boost issue. The spikes also occurred mostly in stress testing with Realbench, but also occurred less frequently in normal usage. I'm hoping this BIOS update will solve it. Will let you know if I continue having issues here.


Raja,

Unfortunately the 509 BIOS you linked to will not work, system fails to boot with AE code, blinking cursor after BIOS screen. Back to 413.


----------



## badgeking

jpmboy

did a restart had to wait for array to rebuild. during restart there was a pause at 62 then A2 then system booted. once in windows q-code is AA from restart to windows logon is 32 seconds so it flashes through the q codes really fast. I hate to restart or shutdown as it takes about 45 min to rebuild array. i'm kind of at a loss. don't no what to try next.

I have ruled out the following

three different psu current is Hercules 1600w powers mother board, 2 r9290x, 8 hdd and 8 ssd. I have a separate 900w psu that powers all 14 fans and two d-5 pumps.

tried only one gpu still same problem.

fresh install of windows 8.1 x64 twice.

mother board dip switches on or off still same problem.

even tried with only 6 ssd installed ports 1-6 still same problem.

I have every thing connected the way I want it. don't want to take things a part again. have it running great as long as I don't turn it off.

anyone have any ideas


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badgeking*
> 
> jpmboy
> 
> did a restart had to wait for array to rebuild. during restart there was a pause at 62 then A2 then system booted. once in windows q-code is AA from restart to windows logon is 32 seconds so it flashes through the q codes really fast. I hate to restart or shutdown as it takes about 45 min to rebuild array. i'm kind of at a loss. don't no what to try next.
> 
> I have ruled out the following
> 
> three different psu current is Hercules 1600w powers mother board, 2 r9290x, 8 hdd and 8 ssd. I have a separate 900w psu that powers all 14 fans and two d-5 pumps.
> 
> tried only one gpu still same problem.
> 
> fresh install of windows 8.1 x64 twice.
> 
> mother board dip switches on or off still same problem.
> 
> even tried with only 6 ssd installed ports 1-6 still same problem.
> 
> I have every thing connected the way I want it. don't want to take things a part again. have it running great as long as I don't turn it off.
> 
> anyone have any ideas


okay - so it will restart (A2 and 62 are normal.. it's when the post hangs - that's when to note the trouble code), but... it runs very slow. You can get a little faster windows load by "run >msconfig.>boot options> advanced> and set it to boot with all cores. windows defaults to 1 core.

what you are experiencing is strange tho, I run 5 disk raid 10's (4+standby spare) on my (and my wife's) work rigs. Why is the array rebuilding? are you using raid 5?


----------



## weinstein888

Anyone have any idea when Nvidia are going to release their X99 compatible drivers? I'm not able to enable Surround as of yet with the latest Nvidia drivers on this board (ASUS X99-E WS). I called EVGA and they said that Nvidia were working on them, but I wanted to see if anyone else was experiencing the same issues. 2x GTX 680 here. I'm able to use SLI, but not enable surround - just to make that clear.


----------



## badgeking

I will change msconfig tonight then try reboot. I know its strange. when windows boots the rapid storage tech starts it shows error on drive. same drive every time on port 5 or sata 5 on the board. I mark the drive as normal and then it rebuilds. yes its a raid 5.

just want to know if there is anyone running raid on all six sata ports with the x99 chipset. could this be a bug?


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Anyone have any idea when Nvidia are going to release their X99 compatible drivers? I'm not able to enable Surround as of yet with the latest Nvidia drivers on this board (ASUS X99-E WS). I called EVGA and they said that Nvidia were working on them, but I wanted to see if anyone else was experiencing the same issues. 2x GTX 680 here. I'm able to use SLI, but not enable surround - just to make that clear.


I have no idea if these will help you with that issue, but these are the latest beta drivers:

https://developer.nvidia.com/sites/default/files/akamai/opengl45/windows/340.82_geforce_win8_winvista_win7_64bit_international.exe


----------



## weinstein888

Thanks for the link. I might try them. Any chance you could link the source? +rep


----------



## wb428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Anyone have any idea when Nvidia are going to release their X99 compatible drivers? I'm not able to enable Surround as of yet with the latest Nvidia drivers on this board (ASUS X99-E WS). I called EVGA and they said that Nvidia were working on them, but I wanted to see if anyone else was experiencing the same issues. 2x GTX 680 here. I'm able to use SLI, but not enable surround - just to make that clear.


Must be card-specific. No problems here with surround on latest WHQL (780ti classified kinpin x2 on X99-E WS 5960X). However I've had issues with SLI connector being very finicky, only 2 out of 5 I've tried work, and must be oriented on inside fingers and rotated a certain way (otherwise no SLI/surround modes available).


----------



## kiwiis

Odd, did nothing and upon resuming from sleep mode many hours later, the Essence STX 'magically' decided to start working. Will keep an eye on it..


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> Must be card-specific. No problems here with surround on latest WHQL (780ti classified kinpin x2 on X99-E WS 5960X). However I've had issues with SLI connector being very finicky, only 2 out of 5 I've tried work, and must be oriented on inside fingers and rotated a certain way (otherwise no SLI/surround modes available).


Link to thread EVGA Jacob commenting that it's a known problem:

http://forums.evga.com/Weird-issue-not-sure-if-its-the-board-or-random-m2213786.aspx

Also confirmed by Nvidia here:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/774072/unable-to-select-surround-connect-a-display-to-this-gpu-/

Hope they release a driver update to fix this soon.


----------



## VSG

That's been a known issue for a while now, I imagine they are waiting on the Maxwell cards to release the new WHQL with this fix as well as other things (surround GSync anyone?). There is a beta BIOS floating around for those impatient I heard.


----------



## weinstein888

Just installed the 340.82 drivers. No dice. Same as before. No surround, although GPU-Z and Nvidia control panel report SLI being enabled (which isn't new from 340.52).


----------



## SSTGohanX

Just ordered me an x99 deluxe with a 5960x. Woo!


----------



## Fidelitas

I feel like I am the cheapest person in the bunch. My little 5930k on a X99 Deluxe, seems pale in comparison to a 5960X on a Rampage V Extreme. Anyhow, I have mine set at 4.3 with adaptive set at plus .065 offset and additional turbo voltage of 1.17 for a total of 1.235 core volts. My RAM is set at 3000. Pretty much everything else is set to auto or standard settings inputted by recommendation of the motherboards bios. Am I adding too much additional turbo voltage? Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated. Also, can anyone tell me what the new bios is calling vcssa?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I feel like I am the cheapest person in the bunch. My little 5930k on a X99 Deluxe, seems pale in comparison to a 5960X on a Rampage V Extreme. Anyhow, I have mine set at 4.3 with adaptive set at plus .065 offset and additional turbo voltage of 1.17 for a total of 1.235 core volts. My RAM is set at 3000. Pretty much everything else is set to auto or standard settings inputted by recommendation of the motherboards bios. Am I adding too much additional turbo voltage? Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated. Also, can anyone tell me what the new bios is calling vcssa?


1) The way to detemrine if you are adding too much voltage is to run stress tests, if you pass, then reduce voltage gradually and re-check.

2) There is no such thing as "VCSSA". There is VCCSA and it is called CPU System Agent Voltage in UEFI, you cannot miss it. It's in the same list as Vcore in UEFI - scroll down a bit and you will see it.

-Raja


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> Which version of prime is the best to run?
> 
> I was running an older version (don't remember which one) and my temps were hitting 90 degrees. Now that I'm using the latest one, my temps are in the 60s and 70s. But it sounds like I'd be better off running the older one.


27.9 should be okay. It's the small FFT loops of 28.5 that are brutal. Any compares in temps needs to be made on the same FFT length.

Stay away from 28.5 and AVX2 when OC'd on this platform. It's a quick way of degrading CPUs.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> Raja,
> 
> Unfortunately the 509 BIOS you linked to will not work, system fails to boot with AE code, blinking cursor after BIOS screen. Back to 413.


Sounds like you have not set the correct BOOT device priority after the flash!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> So the Crystal Clear audio says it has a Op-Amp built into it for high-fidelity audio. Using Reference/Studio headphones, what sort of impedance can the featured op-amp take? 600ohms? All just plugged into the green 3.5mm port?


Up to 600 ohms is fine. Have driven my Sennheiser HD800s with this design it and it's punchy enough.

The buffer is switchable and can we set to rear main or front HP output in the driver by selecting headphones.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) The way to detemrine if you are adding too much voltage is to run stress tests, if you pass, then reduce voltage gradually and re-check.
> 
> 2) There is no such thing as "VCSSA". There is VCCSA and it is called CPU System Agent Voltage in UEFI, you cannot miss it. It's in the same list as Vcore in UEFI - scroll down a bit and you will see it.
> 
> -Raja


At what point / instance do you really need to touch this Raja? Is this specifically IMC related? I've not stepped outside much in the way of XMP currently. I've come from X79 so strictly still a Haswell noob


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> At what point / instance do you really need to touch this Raja? Is this specifically IMC related? I've not stepped outside much in the way of XMP currently. I've come from X79 so strictly still a Haswell noob


Only if memory isn't stable. Otherwise leave on Auto.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Only if memory isn't stable. Otherwise leave on Auto.


Thought as much, thanks. Just helps to hear it from the horses mouth instead of the blind leading the blind









+rep for yest


----------



## ssgwright

so I've got my little 5820 up to 4.5 at 1.3v, I've also got my uncore at 4ghz, is this good? I've got 1.4v running to it, is that safe? What kind of overclock is normal for the uncore on x99?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> so I've got my little 5820 up to 4.5 at 1.3v, I've also got my uncore at 4ghz, is this good? I've got 1.4v running to it, is that safe? What kind of overclock is normal for the uncore on x99?


1) It is okay to have 4.5G with 1.30V if it is stable. If it is stable in everything you run on the system that is fine.

2) Uncore helps only in some cache intensive applications. So whether it is good or not depends on the usage scenario.

3) Nobody knows what is safe long term. As with all OCing there are risks. The lower you can keep voltages the better - if safety is paramount to you.


----------



## wb428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Sounds like you have not set the correct BOOT device priority after the flash!


No, that wasn't it. I did try again and had success. Apparently there is some USB issue either with my USB hub or the BIOS, not sure, but when this happens (and it does occasionally now on this BIOS version when I make changes) I have to unplug/replug my USB hub. Once it works once it's fine until I make more changes, then occasionally it stops booting again until USB replug. Strange.

The voltage spike issues look to be resolved! And in general things look more stable all around, I was able to get XMP/125 strap working up to 3.8GHZ with 1.12 VCCSA and 1.35 VDIMM (it would not work at all before). But still happier with 100 strap and 4.4GHZ and memory downclocked, probably dud CPU/IMC or RAM.

New issue is temps in HWINFO reporting 20 degress too low, probably HWINFO related. Realtemp works OK and so does UEFI temp monitor.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> No, that wasn't it. I did try again and had success. Apparently there is some USB issue either with my USB hub or the BIOS, not sure, but when this happens (and it does occasionally now on this BIOS version when I make changes) I have to unplug/replug my USB hub. Once it works once it's fine until I make more changes, then occasionally it stops booting again until USB replug. Strange.
> 
> The voltage spike issues look to be resolved! And in general things look more stable all around, I was able to get XMP/125 strap working up to 3.8GHZ with 1.12 VCCSA and 1.35 VDIMM (it would not work at all before). But still happier with 100 strap and 4.4GHZ and memory downclocked, probably dud CPU/IMC or RAM.
> 
> New issue is temps in HWINFO reporting 20 degress too low, probably HWINFO related. Realtemp works OK and so does UEFI temp monitor.


1) What's the USB hub mak/model and the make/model of connected devices?

2) 125 strap and DDR4-2800 does not work with your LPX kit?

3) Yeah, that temp stuff is a third party app issue.

-Raja


----------



## edgy436

So I have an X99-Deluxe and followed the instructions in the first post's quick OC guide to try to OC my 5960x. The ram is Corsair Dominator 2800.

At 1.3V, I can only get 4.2ghz (33 multiplier) stable using the 125 strap. If I even try to up it to 4.45 (multiplier of 35), I need about 1.37 vcore for it to be stable in AIDA64. I made no other changes in the quick OC guide in the first post.

Did I receive a dud? Should I try my luck with returning it? I don't want to end up with one that's worse. :\

I'm running the latest BIOS and have it a 80mm thick 280mm rad and a 30mm thick 360mm radiator cooling the CPU (no GPU in the loop). Any ideas guys? Thanks


----------



## wb428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) What's the USB hub mak/model and the make/model of connected devices?
> 
> 2) 125 strap and DDR4-2800 does not work with your LPX kit?
> 
> 3) Yeah, that temp stuff is a third party app issue.
> 
> -Raja


Thanks for looking into this Raja.

#1 Hub is "Plugable" Super Speed USB 3.0 10-Port Hub. http://plugable.com/products/usb3-hub10c2
For testing only keyboard (das keyboard 2) and mouse (corsair M65) are in the hub and occasionally samsung galaxy note 2. EDIT: Also Sennheiser G4ME PC363D Headphones.

#2 I can't get system to POST, it just hard locks (B6 or 40 qcode, I can't remember) after power on with XMP and over 28 ratio with XMP/125 strap. I've tried up to 1.15 VCSSA and 1.4 VDIMM. Same issue if I try higher ram speed than 2400 on 100 strap non XMP. I also need to set VCCSA offset to 0.03 and VDIMM to 1.25 to have all 4 channels show up with my current 2400/100 strap setting. Otherwise only 3 channels of RAM (12GB) show in windows. I have a new CPU coming in a couple days and can confirm then if it is CPU related.


----------



## Nichismo

hey Guys, I'm having a huge problem with my new x99 deluxe. For some reason, I can't change any of my BIOS settings. The menu remembers my choices, but the changes don't actually take effect.

I'm using a fan controller, and my SSDs are setup in RAID 0. The BiOS has CPU fan in monitor set to ignore and the Storage config to RAID, in yet I still get a CPU fan error message, and missing operating system message.

I just spent 2 weeks building an extravagant acrylic loop and I'm incredibly frustrated at the thought of potentially. Needing to tear this down because of a bad motherboard....

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> So I have an X99-Deluxe and followed the instructions in the first post's quick OC guide to try to OC my 5960x. The ram is Corsair Dominator 2800.
> 
> At 1.3V, I can only get 4.2ghz (33 multiplier) stable using the 125 strap. If I even try to up it to 4.45 (multiplier of 35), I need about 1.37 vcore for it to be stable in AIDA64. I made no other changes in the quick OC guide in the first post.
> 
> Did I receive a dud? Should I try my luck with returning it? I don't want to end up with one that's worse. :\
> 
> I'm running the latest BIOS and have it a 80mm thick 280mm rad and a 30mm thick 360mm radiator cooling the CPU (no GPU in the loop). Any ideas guys? Thanks


Sounds like you might have a bit of a poor one. I'm using manual vcore with Speedstep / CStates for 4.25 @ 1.185v. Every chip is different unfortunately. You've always got the tuning plan? Try input voltage @ 1.9v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> hey Guys, I'm having a huge problem with my new x99 deluxe. For some reason, I can't change any of my BIOS settings. The menu remembers my choices, but the changes don't actually take effect.
> 
> I'm using a fan controller, and my SSDs are setup in RAID 0. The BiOS has CPU fan in monitor set to ignore and the Storage config to RAID, in yet I still get a CPU fan error message, and missing operating system message.
> 
> I just spent 2 weeks building an extravagant acrylic loop and I'm incredibly frustrated at the thought of potentially. Needing to tear this down because of a bad motherboard....
> 
> Thanks


What bios? I was getting CPU fan error on release BIOS even with monitoring set to ignore.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> Thanks for looking into this Raja.
> 
> #1 Hub is "Plugable" Super Speed USB 3.0 10-Port Hub. http://plugable.com/products/usb3-hub10c2
> For testing only keyboard (das keyboard 2) and mouse (corsair M65) are in the hub and occasionally samsung galaxy note 2. EDIT: Also Sennheiser G4ME PC363D Headphones.
> 
> #2 I can't get system to POST, it just hard locks (B6 or 40 qcode, I can't remember) after power on with XMP and over 28 ratio with XMP/125 strap. I've tried up to 1.15 VCSSA and 1.4 VDIMM. Same issue if I try higher ram speed than 2400 on 100 strap non XMP. I also need to set VCCSA offset to 0.03 and VDIMM to 1.25 to have all 4 channels show up with my current 2400/100 strap setting. Otherwise only 3 channels of RAM (12GB) show in windows. I have a new CPU coming in a couple days and can confirm then if it is CPU related.


1) Can you try those devices without the hub and isolate which of them is causing the hang? If you can I can ask HQ to replicate.

2) Passed to HQ for replication.

-Raja


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> hey Guys, I'm having a huge problem with my new x99 deluxe. For some reason, I can't change any of my BIOS settings. The menu remembers my choices, but the changes don't actually take effect.
> 
> I'm using a fan controller, and my SSDs are setup in RAID 0. The BiOS has CPU fan in monitor set to ignore and the Storage config to RAID, in yet I still get a CPU fan error message, and missing operating system message.
> 
> I just spent 2 weeks building an extravagant acrylic loop and I'm incredibly frustrated at the thought of potentially. Needing to tear this down because of a bad motherboard....
> 
> Thanks


Update to UEFI 0902 for the Deluxe:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnTmdTY2lTdUdiVUk/edit?usp=sharing

This build will be going up on the support site soon.


----------



## andytom69

I hope to see the profile of xmp ram ..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Update to UEFI 0902 for the Deluxe:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnTmdTY2lTdUdiVUk/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> This build will be going up on the support site soon.


What changes? I'm in the mind set of if it's not broken don't fix it


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Can you try those devices without the hub and isolate which of them is causing the hang? If you can I can ask HQ to replicate.
> 
> 2) Passed to HQ for replication.
> 
> -Raja


Raja,

Before my issues (other thread), I was using the USB "hub" in the Asus ROG Swift PG278Q Monitor. I was having issues with the mouse and keyboard sometimes not being recognised during boot.

Not sure if a RVE problem (usb cable from ROG Swift to back panel) or a problem with the Swift?????

For now I have plugged my Ducky Shine 2 and Steel Series Sensei into the back panel of the RVE.

Just for info.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andytom69*
> 
> I hope to see the profile of xmp ram ..


If your DRAM does not have XMP, you wont be seeing it on any UEFI release.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Raja,
> 
> Before my issues (other thread), I was using the USB "hub" in the Asus ROG Swift PG278Q Monitor. I was having issues with the mouse and keyboard sometimes not being recognised during boot.
> 
> Not sure if a RVE problem (usb cable from ROG Swift to back panel) or a problem with the Swift?????
> 
> For now I have plugged my Ducky Shine 2 and Steel Series Sensei into the back panel of the RVE.
> 
> Just for info.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Try setting USB full initial to full initialization in UEFI (BOOT section).


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What changes? I'm in the mind set of if it's not broken don't fix it


Improved memory clocking, better stability. Use it!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Improved memory clocking, better stability. Use it!


Ok! Better note my profiles down. I hate how you can't transfer them across revisions (although the reasons are understandable)


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try setting USB full initial to full initialization in UEFI (BOOT section).


I did. Did not seem to help. Was weird.

Sometimes the keyboard would not be recognised, but 90% it was ok. Mainly the mouse.

To make me think it has something to do with the screen, if I turned the screen off then on, the mouse would power up.

But the USB cable from the screen was obviously plugged into the back of the RVE in a USB 3.0 port (obviously).

Appreciate all your time and effort.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Improved memory clocking, better stability. Use it!


I'm liking this bios, bios seems smoother and idk why but my temps dropped 2c under load? lol


----------



## kiwiis

Noticed two new options in 0902: ACS Control / MCTP. Quick google seems to suggest MCTP relates to out-of-band communication with Intel NIC but can't find much info on ACS, not much clarification in the tooltips from mousing over the new options either.

EDIT: Sound not working again after updating,. something is definitely not right...


----------



## Silent Scone

@[email protected] If I get my random shut down / restarts at idle again like I did on the release BIOS I'm coming for you


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Raja,
> 
> Before my issues (other thread), I was using the USB "hub" in the Asus ROG Swift PG278Q Monitor. I was having issues with the mouse and keyboard sometimes not being recognised during boot.
> 
> Not sure if a RVE problem (usb cable from ROG Swift to back panel) or a problem with the Swift?????
> 
> For now I have plugged my Ducky Shine 2 and Steel Series Sensei into the back panel of the RVE.
> 
> Just for info.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Which USB 3.0 port on the rear IO did you try specifically with the Swift? Let me know and I will see if HQ have that USB KB/mouse to test it with.

-Raja


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @[email protected] If I get my random shut down / restarts at idle again like I did on the release BIOS I'm coming for you


More "rock cake" than "silent scone"?









Stick with 0902 onwards.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nah definitely just Scone









cool, any ideas what that was? Would just turn off and restart at idle for no apparent reason on release BIOS. Totally gone with 0801

I read somewhere with regular Haswell overclocking that it can be where the IVR simply shuts off where the overclock isn't providing enough voltage


----------



## [email protected]

More likely PCIe low power modes.


----------



## kiwiis

For the second time, sound came back again after resuming from sleep. As I never had this behavior before changing boards, I can only chalk it up to BIOS quirks. It's unfortunate you cannot reproduce :/


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> More likely PCIe low power modes.


The link state power management? I May not have adjusted power schemes at that point. Thanks, will let you know how it goes on this BIOS


----------



## iBored

Any word on water blocks for the x99 deluxe?
The heat from the vrm is a little disturbing


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Any word on water blocks for the x99 deluxe?
> The heat from the vrm is a little disturbing


What the hell are you doing to get the VRMS to 'disturbing' temps? Even under Prime mine barely hit 60C. Air flow?

If you're wanting a mono block there won't be one due to the placement of the CMOS battery.


----------



## Jpmboy

@[email protected]

Kudos to the Asus team for this x99 platform. I skipped 4C hazwell so had no experience with V _in and adaptive voltage control (although I am a user of offset on everything from SB, SB-E to IB-E). With some coaching and a bit of trial and error..







.... "adaptive" is a very significant step forward if one chooses to use dynamic voltage control. Nice work! I've been running 4.4-4.6 with this method and it's working flawlessly.

question - will bios settings saved to a usb key with 0603 load into the next RVE bios revision? At least to provide a base to tune from?


----------



## Silent Scone

All good on 0902 @[email protected]

Keeping it real mild here for 24/7, but rock solid

4.25GHZ @ 1.185v Manual / SpeedStep/C-State

2750Mhz C15 1.2v

125BCLK

Uncore(Cache Freq) 3.5GHZ

Cache voltage offset 0.200 (1.13v)

Input Voltage 1.9v

PCH Core Voltage 1.1v

PCH I/O Voltage 1.5v

VCCIO CPU Voltage 1.1v

VCCIO PCH 1.1v

LLC Level 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> Kudos to the Asus team for this x99 platform. I skipped 4C hazwell so had no experience with V _in and adaptive voltage control (although I am a user of offset on everything from SB, SB-E to IB-E). With some coaching and a bit of trial and error..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... "adaptive" is a very significant step forward if one chooses to use dynamic voltage control. Nice work! I've been running 4.4-4.6 with this method and it's working flawlessly.
> 
> question - will bios settings saved to a usb key with 0603 load into the next RVE bios revision? At least to provide a base to tune from?


I wasn't able to use my saved profile from 0801 on the Deluxe, just says failed to load


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> question - will bios settings saved to a usb key with 0603 load into the next RVE bios revision? At least to provide a base to tune from?


Not right now - the structure doesn't allow it. Main reason is becuase of UEFI changes and differences plus I think it would take an extra layer to extrapolate values and plug them back in. Maybe something we can work on for future platforms.


----------



## edgy436

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sounds like you might have a bit of a poor one. I'm using manual vcore with Speedstep / CStates for 4.25 @ 1.185v. Every chip is different unfortunately. You've always got the tuning plan? Try input voltage @ 1.9v


It's still within my return/exchange period and I also have a replacement plan on it if I happened to break it by accident. After even more tuning, 4.45ghz is only stable at 1.378v for vcore. Is this really a safe voltage? The temps are topping out around 79.

I'll attempt to set input voltage to 1.9 and report back. Thanks!


----------



## Silent Scone

keep it under 1.4v for 24/7


----------



## g0th2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> For the second time, sound came back again after resuming from sleep. As I never had this behavior before changing boards, I can only chalk it up to BIOS quirks. It's unfortunate you cannot reproduce :/


Same thing just happened to me - no sound, came out of standby and my STX sprang into life.

At least it's a workaround of sorts


----------



## Tec Savy

Yesterday, I had some issue with my CPU. I am having intel motherboard. Usually it work fine but yesterday I felt like sheer madness. Nothing was working I did everything possible,, checked the motherboard. Then my brother checked the rams. And WOLA everything came back.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0th2000*
> 
> Same thing just happened to me - no sound, came out of standby and my STX sprang into life.
> 
> At least it's a workaround of sorts


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> All good on 0902 @[email protected]
> 
> Keeping it real mild here for 24/7, but rock solid
> 
> 4.25GHZ @ 1.185v Manual / SpeedStep/C-State
> 
> 2750Mhz C15 1.2v
> 
> 125BCLK
> 
> Uncore(Cache Freq) 3.5GHZ
> 
> Cache voltage offset 0.200 (1.13v)
> 
> Input Voltage 1.9v
> 
> PCH Core Voltage 1.1v
> 
> PCH I/O Voltage 1.5v
> 
> VCCIO CPU Voltage 1.1v
> 
> VCCIO PCH 1.1v
> 
> LLC Level 5
> I wasn't able to use my saved profile from 0801 on the Deluxe, just says failed to load


Same here...


----------



## weinstein888

Hey [email protected], is there a definitive answer on where GPUs should be installed on the X99-E WS? I'm trying to two-way SLI my 680s and I know that there's a driver bug that most are experiencing on X99 trying to use Surround and SLI, but I just want to make sure I'm using an optimal config. My cards currently occupy slots 1 and 5 which according to this: http://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/ is where they should be. When I look in the BIOS however, it tells me they should be right next to each other in slots 1 and 3. They're both running in 16x in their current positions, so there shouldn't be anything that I'd lose or gain from changing them to 1 and 3 right? 1 and 5 are fine?


----------



## [email protected]

Try it and see. Don't have the board or the GPUs here to answer this.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nvidia have a driver ready for X99 I've no idea why they're sitting around on it. Too busy launching their new products
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Same here...


Yeah you're welcome


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try it and see. Don't have the board or the GPUs here to answer this.


Any idea who would know..? Unfortunately the cards are in a watercooling loop with acrylic tubing, so I'll change the slots if I ABSOLUTELY must for SLI / Surround, it would be a major inconvenience and I'd like to keep them where they are for the time being if it doesn't negatively effect performance.


----------



## TheReaperX

Hey there i have buyed theese nice board asus rampage v extreme x99 everything works out fine exept my Sound-card Asus xonar d2x my computer finds it and i have plugged everything correct but i still dont get any sond at all any idea how to fix this? Really nice if someone could help me out! Right now im using the orginal motherboard sound and yeah i have tryed every slot for the card still problem with the sound:S


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Any idea who would know..?


The manual or your own case study would be best.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReaperX*
> 
> Hey there i have buyed theese nice board asus rampage v extreme x99 everything works out fine exept my Sound-card Asus xonar d2x my computer finds it and i have plugged everything correct but i still dont get any sond at all any idea how to fix this? Really nice if someone could help me out!


Which slot is the soundcard used in? Which GPUs and which slots are they in? Any other parts used - M.2 PCIe drive?

Try UEFI 0002:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/z63ee3b1ef2bnjc/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-0002a.rar


----------



## TheReaperX

Tryed every slot still the same! the GPUs is Gtx titan Black SLI but im only using 1 right now until i get my soundcard working


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReaperX*
> 
> Tryed every slot still the same! the GPUs is Gtx titan Black SLI but im only using 1 right now until i get my soundcard working


Try the UEFI build I linked above.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The manual or your own case study would be best.


One would think, however the information on the website and the information in the BIOS / manual give completely conflicting information. The site says 1 and 5 for two way. The manual and BIOS say 1 and 3. Kind of a frustrating situation.

Website: http://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/

Manual: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/server/e9552_x99_e_ws_ug_for_web_only.pdf


----------



## Jpmboy

derped.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> One would think, however the information on the website and the information in the BIOS / manual give completely conflicting information. The site says 1 and 5 for two way. The manual and BIOS say 1 and 3. Kind of a frustrating situation.
> 
> Website: http://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/
> 
> Manual: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/server/e9552_x99_e_ws_ug_for_web_only.pdf


Use the manual and your own experience and see what works best for you.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Use the manual and your own experience and see what works best for you.


I don't mean at all to come across as combative, but why should I have to tear apart my entire rig to do "research" on something that should most definitely already have a consensus? It's not like I'm asking how to disarm a nuke here, I just want to know where to install the GPUs in the motherboard I just paid $500+ for. I don't think that's an unreasonable request. There have been a multitude of things that I've already ironed out through my own troubleshooting concerning the BIOS and drivers and what not (which isn't surprising considering how new the platform is), so its not like I'm uninformed and helpless.


----------



## Silent Scone

If the manual is misprinted, or somewhere is misprinted then you can either spend ages trying to find out or simply plug in the two cards and check they're both running 16x....

Edit. Just realised you're running acrylic

....Congratulations on being a shining example of why it's simply not practical









The surround issue isn't related to the slots it's an issue with the chipset and NV drivers. Should be a new driver shortly when Nvidia are done taking their customers to the cash point on Friday


----------



## Skywalka456

In my Asus R5E, for PCI-E slot 1 and 3 are running at x16 so i would go for 2 slots of that.

I just checked that ur Asus x99 E-WS has like 5 slots that runs at x16 so it should be fine at any slot for SLI,

For soundcard not working i would just wait for new bios, it should fix all the compatibility PCI, network problems, etc.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Which USB 3.0 port on the rear IO did you try specifically with the Swift? Let me know and I will see if HQ have that USB KB/mouse to test it with.
> 
> -Raja


Hi Raja,

Sorry for the late reply (time difference, sigh).

In regards to the Asus ROG Swift, its USB cable was plugged into USB 3.0 on rear IO panel, directly above the Ethernet port, on the edge of the IO (outer).

I did try various USB slots though and all displayed similar issues.

The ducky shine and Sensei mouse are both powered items, that is backlit etc.

It MIGHT be a combination of motherboard and Screen??? For now both the keyboard and mouse are plugged directly into the rear IO on the motherboard and appear to be working ok.


----------



## weinstein888

They're both running in 16x according to GPU-Z.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The surround issue isn't related to the slots it's an issue with the chipset and NV drivers. Should be a new driver shortly when Nvidia are done taking their customers to the cash point on Friday


I'm just going to wait till Friday then. I can live without SLI and surround for a few days. If it doesn't resolve then I'll take it apart and switch them. Have plenty of tinkering to do with CPU and memory OCs till then.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah then you're fine. Wait for the new driver, should resolve it. Loads of people having the same issue on the Geforce forums.


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try the UEFI build I linked above.


Hi Raja,

I have the same problem as TheReaperX except my I have an Asus Xonar Essence STX. Driver installation works, it shows up as an audio device, I can hear the relays clicking, but no sound.

Problem persists with UEFI 0002.


----------



## icecpu

Why i can't install IRST driver, in bios i change to ON in the ez menu but then the SATA controller 1 change to RAID mode automatic


----------



## g0th2000

This seems to be a 100% repeatable way to get audio out of my STX:

Hardware/UEFI set-up.
1. Bottom slot (others may work but this is where mine is at the moment).
2. Disable on-board audio - this is important as windows will set the on-board to be the default device if both are present, even if you set the Xonar to default on a previous boot cycle (it's like windows *knows* there's a problem with Xonar).
3. Make sure you have the power connected to the Xonar









Software.
1. Boot up into windows.
2. Put the PC to sleep.
3. Wake it up.
4. Sound works.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0th2000*
> 
> This seems to be a 100% repeatable way to get audio out of my STX:
> 
> Hardware/UEFI set-up.
> 1. Bottom slot (others may work but this is where mine is at the moment).
> 2. Disable on-board audio - this is important as windows will set the on-board to be the default device if both are present, even if you set the Xonar to default on a previous boot cycle (it's like windows *knows* there's a problem with Xonar).
> 3. Make sure you have the power connected to the Xonar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Software.
> 1. Boot up into windows.
> 2. Put the PC to sleep.
> 3. Wake it up.
> 4. Sound works.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jon


I can confirm this.
Soundcard plugged into PCIE_X4_1, on-board audio still enabled. Sound works after sleep. Strange. I hope ASUS can fix this with a Bios update.

Thanks


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0th2000*
> 
> This seems to be a 100% repeatable way to get audio out of my STX:
> 
> Hardware/UEFI set-up.
> 1. Bottom slot (others may work but this is where mine is at the moment).
> 2. Disable on-board audio - this is important as windows will set the on-board to be the default device if both are present, even if you set the Xonar to default on a previous boot cycle (it's like windows *knows* there's a problem with Xonar).
> 3. Make sure you have the power connected to the Xonar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Software.
> 1. Boot up into windows.
> 2. Put the PC to sleep.
> 3. Wake it up.
> 4. Sound works.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jon


The thing is even with onboard sound, BT and WiFi disable they still show up in Windows. Never seen that before. Bios 603.

Did not load any drivers for onboard sound. Set Xonar to default. Still nothing.

Did not try sleep the system, good pickup.

I think all of this X-99 etc was rushed to market. Hopefully it will get fixed.


----------



## wiredg

I have a quick question. What other frequencies do the BCLK multiplier and the Strap multiplier affect? I have read that the BCLK multiplier will affect everything including the PCH, and the Strap multiplier will affect only the CPU cores and DRAM frequencies. Does anyone know the specific effects of those two multipliers, and how they differ? Thanks.


----------



## badgeking

I was having problems with rapid storage dropping drive on port 5 with every reboot or shut down. updated earlier today to bios 0902 on deluxe. now rapid storage shows up during post did not do this before. have shut down and rebooted over a dozen times and all drives show up.







I have now been working on overclocks have the cpu stable at 4.3ghz memory running at 2600mhz. pushed my r9 290 x to gpu 1100mhz memory to 1400mhz running great. max cpu temps so far 57c.

now my next question is about ram disk. coming from asrock x fast ram utility it was easy to set temp files and ie cache with just a click of a button. so the question is how do I set up asus rog ramdisk to do the same? is there a guide I can follow? or a different program out there? just want to take some load of my ssd's


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trellmor*
> 
> Hi Raja,
> 
> I have the same problem as TheReaperX except my I have an Asus Xonar Essence STX. Driver installation works, it shows up as an audio device, I can hear the relays clicking, but no sound.
> 
> Problem persists with UEFI 0002.


Type out all slots used and gpus used.


----------



## kiwiis

For anyone having trouble with Essence STX, try going into sleep in Windows, then resume from sleep. This fixes the issue 100% of the time in my experience, but will be need to be done after any time changing any BIOS settings etc, (and possibly even just doing a cold start, but haven't verified yet).

There is definitely something wrong with the firmware since so many people are having issues with it.. hopefully the sleep tip at least helps them pinpoint the root issue.


----------



## Attero87

task manager all of a sudden is only seeing 1 stick of my 2x4gb crucial but cpu-z and other programs are seeing all 8gb. any ideas?

Never mind i found out if i try to overclock them to 2400 only one stick would show up in windows. Maybe a increase in voltage is needed?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> For anyone having trouble with Essence STX, try going into sleep in Windows, then resume from sleep. This fixes the issue 100% of the time in my experience, but will be need to be done after any time changing any BIOS settings etc, (and possibly even just doing a cold start, but haven't verified yet).
> 
> There is definitely something wrong with the firmware since so many people are having issues with it.. hopefully the sleep tip at least helps them pinpoint the root issue.


On my system and two others we setup here there is no issue.

If people adding to this thread want help they are going to need to do more than simply add a me too post. I need parts lists and slots used from each person, otherwise this will go nowhere.


----------



## Attero87

Just updated to bios 902. Now every time I restart in windows it hangs without restarting and the post code says 53. Any ideas


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> On my system and two others we setup here there is no issue.
> 
> If people adding to this thread want help they are going to need to do more than simply add a me too post. I need parts lists and slots used from each person, otherwise this will go nowhere.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/340#post_22847629 Parts list posted here









Tried STX on both the mini x4 slot in (GTX680 on slot 3) between the first 2 full-length slots and on PCI-E slot 5 (GTX 680 on PCI-E 1). As far as it seems, slot doesn't matter whatsoever. While in the first configuration, the sound card eventually disappeared altogether so it was moved back to slot 5 with the video card in 1.

EDIT: Just to add more info, all 'extra' controllers (ASMEDIA, bluetooth, wifi, sata express) are disabled.


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Type out all slots used and gpus used.


Hi Raja,

Slots labels from the manual

PCIE_X16_1: ASUS R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5
PCIE_X4_1: ASUS Xonar Essence STX
PCIE_X16/X8_3: ASUS R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5

Other Slots are empty, no M.2 card used either.

As others have said it starts working after sleep, but stops again after a cold boot. Let me know if you need additional information.

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Sounds like a driver issue


----------



## kiwiis

Card worked fine with the same drivers on an X79 board from another vendor. Only variable that changed was the motherboard


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Just updated to bios 902. Now every time I restart in windows it hangs without restarting and the post code says 53. Any ideas


I think I had this last night on a soft restart too. Hard reset and booted up fine

53 is a generic memory error

It's unstable on cold boot and hangs in windows or on loader.

Definitely wasn't there before. This is why I never flash unless I have to.

Awesome.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think I had this last night on a soft restart too. Hard reset and booted up fine


Yea all of a sudden it seems to have subsided


----------



## ArLeung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> On my system and two others we setup here there is no issue.
> 
> If people adding to this thread want help they are going to need to do more than simply add a me too post. I need parts lists and slots used from each person, otherwise this will go nowhere.


I found that this problem (no sound with cold boot, sound resume after sleep) is occurred in my X99 deluxe system with asus STX sound card, and I would like to list out my configuration as below:

CPU : 5960X
MB : Asus X99 Deluxe
PCI-E Card :
slot 1 : 580 GTX
slot 2 : empty
slot 3 : empty
slot 4: 580GTX
slot 5: empty
slot 6: Essence STX with newest driver.

No M.2 Card, disabled Onboard audio, 2nd lan and ASMedia SATA express

OS: Windows 8.1 Pro


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Yea all of a sudden it seems to have subsided


Only thing I noticed was DRAM volts were not manually set to 1.2v like before, but auto should be fine for that. I've set an eventual voltage also to see if that helps. I noticed it hung last night on a cold load up as well. Then was fine for a further 4 or 5 hours.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Just updated to bios 902. Now every time I restart in windows it hangs without restarting and the post code says 53. Any ideas


Is the system overclocked?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Card worked fine with the same drivers on an X79 board from another vendor. Only variable that changed was the motherboard


Which happens to be a new chipset - so still could be drivers.


----------



## Silent Scone

this ^


----------



## kiwiis

The last STX driver update was in January and the card's a good few years old. Beyond upgrading to an STX 2, I'm not going to hold my breath for newer drivers at this point.


----------



## Silent Scone

I would. New chipsets always bring their share of driver issues, there are older revs than that updated


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Only thing I noticed was DRAM volts were not manually set to 1.2v like before, but auto should be fine for that. I've set an eventual voltage also to see if that helps. I noticed it hung last night on a cold load up as well. Then was fine for a further 4 or 5 hours.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Only thing I noticed was DRAM volts were not manually set to 1.2v like before, but auto should be fine for that. I've set an eventual voltage also to see if that helps. I noticed it hung last night on a cold load up as well. Then was fine for a further 4 or 5 hours.


See if you can find these settings in the DRAM Timing page of UEFI and set them (cant recall Deluxe has this off the top of my head):

Enable Attempt Fast Boot and Attempt Fast cold Boot after a successful POST.

This will load paramters from NVRAM rather than starting afresh each time.


----------



## Silent Scone

Ok thanks again

Like I say, it seems to be from cold and is A-ok there after so definitely something like that.

Edit: I've got attempt fast cold boot and attempt fast boot under dram timing I've just enabled both. Dram training is still in auto


----------



## kiwiis

Best way to determine whether the issue is a chipset/sound card driver issue or a board firmware issue would be to try the Essence STX on a different vendor's X99 board and see how it behaves on that, I suppose.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ok thanks again
> 
> Like I say, it seems to be from cold and is A-ok there after so definitely something like that.
> 
> Edit: I've got attempt fast cold boot and attempt fast boot under dram timing I've just enabled both. Dram training is still in auto


Yes enable those after a succesful POST. That will attempt load from NVRAM. You can also try dialling the POST instability out by tuning VCCSA as a last resort. Each CPU is different and there is drift in training accuracy from POST to POST at any frequency past "stock".


----------



## Silent Scone

@[email protected] Last question before I clock off for work, promise









Seems obvious but with eventual DRAM volts, which goes where? So cold boot volts would go in DRAM volts, and eventual is the actual voltage after post? Or have I got that the wrong way round completely

So say DRAM voltage 1.22v

Eventual 1.2v

RE:VCCSA/System agent I noticed there isn't a manual option only offset or adaptive if I remember correctly. I've left that firmly in auto for now. Didn't seem to be a problem on 801


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Best way to determine whether the issue is a chipset/sound card driver issue or a board firmware issue would be to try the Essence STX on a different vendor's X99 board and see how it behaves on that, I suppose.


Can't test it myself, but doing a quick google search this seems to affect other X99 boards (and other soundcards then the Xonar) too: http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-X99-Micro-Sound-Card-Problems-m2214745.aspx


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @[email protected] Last question before I clock off for work, promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems obvious but with eventual DRAM volts, which goes where? So cold boot volts would go in DRAM volts, and eventual is the actual voltage after post? Or have I got that the wrong way round completely
> 
> So say DRAM voltage 1.22v
> 
> Eventual 1.2v
> 
> RE:VCCSA/System agent I noticed there isn't a manual option only offset or adaptive if I remember correctly. I've left that firmly in auto for now. Didn't seem to be a problem on 801


1) Yes eventual is voltage AFTER POST.

2) )801 was worse for memory for the most part hence some changes required. Some voltages like VCCSA are so CPU specific that there is no magic bullet. Users will have to tune.

-Raja


----------



## Silent Scone

I was having difficulty doing anything even remotely fancy timing wise on 801 so will give it another go later.

Rep+1


----------



## Fidelitas

[email protected]

Is there any kind of over clocking guide for the Haswell E on X99 Deluxe yet? If so, could you provide a link to the same.?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Is there any kind of over clocking guide for the Haswell E on X99 Deluxe yet? If so, could you provide a link to the same.?


Hello

Raja has a guide linked in the first post of this thread.


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trellmor*
> 
> Can't test it myself, but doing a quick google search this seems to affect other X99 boards (and other soundcards then the Xonar) too: http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-X99-Micro-Sound-Card-Problems-m2214745.aspx


Interesting. Thanks


----------



## icecpu

I don't get it , when I turn ON Intel Rapid Storage Technology in the ez menu in bios, it will also switch SATA mode to RAID and ask me to confirm during exit. I don't do raid , I just use 1 SSD.
Any ideas is appreciated.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> I don't get it , when I turn ON Intel Rapid Storage Technology in the ez menu in bios, it will also switch SATA mode to RAID and ask me to confirm during exit. I don't do raid , I just use 1 SSD.
> Any ideas is appreciated.


Hello

Enabling Intel Rapid Storage Technology is for setting up a RAID array. If not using RAID don't enable that setting.


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Enabling Intel Rapid Storage Technology is for setting up a RAID array. If not using RAID don't enable that setting.


Ok , thanks, I install IRST software V13.1.0.1058, and my ssd running slow just like MSAHCI driver.
it running nowhere near as my Z68 system, so I thought i need to enable it in the bios


----------



## Jpmboy

"I'm baaack" lol

Question:

pretty satisfied with read and copy, but write throughput seems quite low in comparison. any suggestions, plz?? 1.365 terminal dram voltage with corsair lpx 2800c16



166 is working nice too (base test). so is it just my wishful thinking, or is there any reason why 166 strap would just seem more "snappy" at everything?


----------



## Silent Scone

Any way you can bring down TWSR? That's pretty rapid though


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> "I'm baaack" lol
> 
> Question:
> 
> pretty satisfied with read and copy, but write throughput seems quite low in comparison. any suggestions, plz?? 1.365 terminal dram voltage with corsair lpx 2800c16
> 
> 
> 
> 166 is working nice too (base test). so is it just my wishful thinking, or is there any reason why 166 strap would just seem more "snappy" at everything?


Hi,

Have to write this with a disclaimer as we're dealing with multiple folks at once:

I would leave things as they are unless you can handle getting knee deep in instability and fishing your way out. The write bw in AIDA is going to take a monumental change in write timings to make up (assuming the disparity does not lie in any internal offset that is required due to IO limitations or others) - all of which are going to impact stability to mess around with.

You can experiment yourself by pulling any write parameter in by one clock at a time and looking and how much it impacts the write bandwidth AIDA is reporting. One also needs to think about how much all of this is going to help in the real world - it isn't. Write related timings always have a W in the name. tWR, tWCL in the second timings and then, tWW, tRW, etc in the third set.

In fact the reason I have not focused my time on writing much on DDR4 so far (and its not that people haven't asked me to) for this gen is that the auto timings scale quite well. Getting anything past what they do on auto or that is of "benefit" takes work that most users are not equipped for. Any time one writes about what timings do and how they work to any degree it encourages experimentation,which often ends in frustration and demands for UEFI updates (when the issue lies with lack of understanding). I don't mind helping where I can but, I can't hand hold people through the entire process - and that is what they need. It's difficult enough having to ask people to tune VCCSA let alone timings that make a lot less real world difference.

Now with that out of the way, I probably will write up something about the timings - but lead with a do not touch unless you're benching. Which I have done before but people ignore. Can't help that, folks have a tendency to skim read. I've already had to paste sections of the OC guide to people in the thread.









As for "snappy feeling straps" - ensure all the timings used, the associated bus frequencies such as DMI etc) are all matched, otherwise its not an apples to apples compare.

-Raja


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Have to write this with a disclaimer as we're dealing with multiple folks at once:
> 
> I would leave things as they are unless you can handle getting knee deep in instability and fishing your way out. The write bw in AIDA is going to take a monumental change in write timings to make up (assuming the disparity does not lie in any internal offset that is required due to IO limitations or others) - all of which are going to impact stability to mess around with.
> 
> You can experiment yourself by pulling any write parameter in by one clock at a time and looking and how much it impacts the write bandwidth AIDA is reporting. One also needs to think about how much all of this is going to help in the real world - it isn't. Write related timings always have a W in the name. tWR, tWCL in the second timings and then, tWW, tRW, etc in the third set.
> 
> In fact the reason I have not focused my time on writing much on DDR4 so far (and its not that people haven't asked me to) for this gen is that the auto timings scale quite well. Getting anything past what they do on auto or that is of "benefit" takes work that most users are not equipped for. Any time one writes about what timings do and how they work to any degree it encourages experimentation,which often ends in frustration and demands for UEFI updates (when the issue lies with lack of understanding). I don't mind helping where I can but, I can't hand hold people through the entire process - and that is what they need. It's difficult enough having to ask people to tune VCCSA let alone timings that make a lot less real world difference.
> 
> Now with that out of the way, *I probably will write up something about the timings - but lead with a do not touch unless you're benching*. Which I have done before but people ignore. Can't help that, folks have a tendency to skim read. I've already had to paste sections of the OC guide to people in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for "snappy feeling straps" - ensure all the timings used, the associated bus frequencies such as DMI etc) are all matched, otherwise its not an apples to apples compare.
> 
> -Raja


SUPER! looking forward to your treatise on DDR4/x99.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Any way you can bring down TWSR? That's pretty rapid though


lol... dude, i can't even find twsr, never mind lower it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Oh, lol









@[email protected] Booted up this evening from stone cold and hung on desktop still after changes this morning. I'll try adding a tiny bit of offset to system agent voltage next and upping post DRAM volts to 1.25v Just seems odd as it wasn't there on 801.


----------



## [email protected]

Some of the previous builds were upping VCCSA to 1.15V. That was too high, most CPUs prefer less than 1.05V. Some need 1V to come to life.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Some of the previous builds were upping VCCSA to 1.15V. That was too high, most CPUs prefer less than 1.05V. Some need 1V to come to life.


Eek, auto is at 1.168v at desktop. I've been using auto system agent since I built it. So I'm guessing it's probably not that causing it. I've upped eventual to 1.25v, the way it hangs suggests it's definitely memory related though.

Bit of a pisser excuse my french though as I'll have to wait till it's cooled down to test again. Knowing what you've just said, I might even try lowering VCCSA via offset then.

I've also upped cache for 3.5 uncore from previously working 1.13v to 1.14v


----------



## wiredg

I have a quick question. What other frequencies do the BCLK multiplier and the Strap multiplier affect? I have read that the BCLK multiplier will affect everything including the PCH, and the Strap multiplier will affect only the CPU cores and DRAM frequencies. Does anyone know the specific effects of those two multipliers, and how they differ? Thanks.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> UEFI 0902 for the X99-Deluxe (recommended build!)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnTmdTY2lTdUdiVUk/edit?usp=sharing


Features ?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> Features ?
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/410#post_22852585


----------



## bastian

What is overall feeling on 0901 from users? Raja says he recommends it but I've seen reports here from people with issues they weren't having before.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> What is overall feeling on 0901 from users? Raja says he recommends it but I've seen reports here from people with issues they weren't having before.


0902. Yep that build is better overall. There will be some left and right and manual tuning needed for some users but overall we have stable frequencies far higher than the earlier builds using 0902. I'd recommend working from there onwards.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> What is overall feeling on 0901 from users? Raja says he recommends it but I've seen reports here from people with issues they weren't having before.


If you're referring to me it's just a mild cold boot issue certainly don't let it put you off.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Some of the previous builds were upping VCCSA to 1.15V. That was too high, most CPUs prefer less than 1.05V. Some need 1V to come to life.


How do you set VCCSA on the X99 Deluxe? Where can it be found in the bios and what are they calling it?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> How do you set VCCSA on the X99 Deluxe? Where can it be found in the bios and what are they calling it?


Look under Vcore in UEFI - it can't be that hard to find or work out which is for the system agent!


----------



## Silent Scone

@[email protected] What would you recommend for VCCSA? Auto seems to be sticking it at 1.168v. 1.05v is unstable for me.


----------



## [email protected]

You'll have to try a variety of values, from 0.8V to 1.15 and see what works. This voltage is hell sensitive on some CPUs.


----------



## Silent Scone

There isn't a cold boot voltage for this is there?


----------



## [email protected]

For that no.

Try 1V - see if it gets better or worse etc. What's the code you're seeing?

I'd even put cache and CPU voltage out of the equation while you zero in on the cause.


----------



## Silent Scone

I wasn't getting a code just had a hard lock while gaming with 1.05v SA which was new so obviously too little(auto is stable).I've gone for 1.15v for now which hopefully will be ok. If not will put back in auto


----------



## bastian

Auto settings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wasn't getting a code just had a hard lock while gaming with 1.05v SA which was new so obviously too little(auto is stable).I've gone for 1.15v for now which hopefully will be ok. If not will put back in auto


Auto typically works well on these new boards. I use Auto on a lot of settings with my X99 Deluxe as they are surprisingly good.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Auto settings
> Auto typically works well on these new boards. I use Auto on a lot of settings with my X99 Deluxe as they are surprisingly good.


It's worked for me thus far it was just when you Raja said 1.15v is quite high and auto was bashing out almost 1.17v


----------



## Silent Scone

Last but not least occasionally with this BIOS doing a soft reset from Win 8.1 I get AA code on board but no video signal. Have to do a hard reset for it to post.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Last but not least occasionally with this BIOS doing a soft reset from Win 8.1 I get AA code on board but no video signal. Have to do a hard reset for it to post.


Why would this be Raja?


----------



## [email protected]

Who knows. Don't have the rig here in front of me to debug it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Why would this be Raja?


It's not Raja, it's the BIOS that you were asking about


----------



## bastian

You should list out all you BIOS settings you have changed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> You should list out all you BIOS settings you have changed.


?

Don't worry yourself


----------



## bastian

@Raja.. anything you can tell us about the latest developments of the 2 X99 Deluxe's that "blew up"? Legit Reviews has been posting updates about Corsair and ASUS findings but there is talk of a possible recall for X99 Deluxe mobos in comments. Any truth?

http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ?
> 
> Don't worry yourself


did you hit the ignore button yet?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> @Raja.. anything you can tell us about the latest developments of the 2 X99 Deluxe's that "blew up"? Legit Reviews has been posting updates about Corsair and ASUS findings but there is talk of a possible recall for X99 Deluxe mobos in comments. Any truth?
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008


It's most likely a manufacturing fault that probably effects one in ***X number of boards worst case, I repeat my last reply to you









What's that smell?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> It's most likely a manufacturing fault that probably effects one in ***X number of boards worst case


Maybe, maybe not. If I am correct, there is actually more than 2 that have died in the same type of way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat my last reply to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that smell?


I don't care if you reply to me at all. Don't know what I have done to upset you, but I could care less.


----------



## Silent Scone

LOL.

No there haven't. There has been one Deluxe to public knowledge go up in this way. The other two from the report thread were because the user was fitting a non standard backplate and shorting the board out as I discovered when I spoke with him further


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> LOL.
> 
> No there haven't. There has been one Deluxe to public knowledge go up in this way. The other two from the report thread were because the user was fitting a non standard backplate and shorting the board out as I discovered when I spoke with him further


In truth, mine has been fantastic, but its just a little disconcerting to see the reports out there.


----------



## Mand12

Would someone be able to confirm that the X99 Deluxe can run 3-way SLI at x8/x8/x8 with a 5820k?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Would someone be able to confirm that the X99 Deluxe can run 3-way SLI at x8/x8/x8 with a 5820k?


Hello

As stated in the manual that can be found at ASUS.com 3-way SLI is possible at x8, x8, x8 when using a 28 lane CPU.


----------



## Mand12

My thanks to you!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Who knows. Don't have the rig here in front of me to debug it.


It was Fast Boot causing that BTW


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It was Fast Boot causing that BTW


good to know. btw, many boot memory training problems go away with a bit of boost to training voltage, then terminal can be much lower.


----------



## Silent Scone

I had a feeling that would solve my higher freq issue but hadn't got around to trying it. Cheers ears


----------



## Ferreal

After placing my order on newegg for an Asus Xonar Essence STX, came here and saw a few issues with sound not working









It should be here tomorrow, we shall see.....


----------



## wb428

Hi Raja,

Just an update regarding earlier X99-E WS troubleshooting. I did get my new CPU today, everything is the same here so not CPU related. Unfortunately for me didn't get a better CPU either, requires exactly same voltages and has exactly same max stable OC of 4.4GHZ at 1.32v. Still same problems unable to run XMP/125 strap over 28 ratio with any VCCSA or VDIMM voltage (and I did relax VCCSA to 1.0v, same thing).

Anyway I was able to isolate the AE boot failure (after POST) blinking cursor to the hub itself. No problems when any device plugged straight into IO. The problem only happens with the hub itself (Plugable USB 3.0 10-way). And it only happens when I make a vcore adjustment (specifically tested under adaptive with auto offset and only adjusting additional turbo voltage). Turning up or down by .01 and I can replicate this every time when the keyboard and mouse are plugged in via the hub. Note that the keyboard/mouse appear to work fine up until boot-up and the ASUS logo disappears (and I can enter UEFI, and it works). Problem only occurs after that during AE qcode. Hope that helps.


----------



## TheGovernment

I've got the WS and was wondering if there is anything I need to do to boot from the M.2 slot? I've got a samsung px941. I installed windows on it and now it won't boot. I keep getting AE for a code. Legacy boot.
I've changed everything I can think of in the bios but I still can't boot from it.

Any ideas?


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> After placing my order on newegg for an Asus Xonar Essence STX, came here and saw a few issues with sound not working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be here tomorrow, we shall see.....


It works when you resume from sleep. Annoying, but hopefully ASUS will resolve it in the near future. Someone posted a link to a another possible workaround suggested on the EVGA forums where setting the PCI-E slot to Gen2 fixed it but I haven't tried it yet.

Also if you're using headphones make sure you open up the Xonar Control Panel and change the output from '2 Speakers' (the default) to 'Headphones'


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> It works when you resume from sleep. Annoying, but hopefully ASUS will resolve it in the near future. Someone posted a link to a another possible workaround suggested on the EVGA forums where setting the PCI-E slot to Gen2 fixed it but I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Also if you're using headphones make sure you open up the Xonar Control Panel and change the output from '2 Speakers' (the default) to 'Headphones'


Thanks! I'll make sure to do that.

Hopefully, this sound card wont mess with my SLI config. Do you have the Asus x99 deluxe also? What bios version are you on right now? I currently have 802.


----------



## weinstein888

Just a quick "poll" of sorts here: If your X99 machine is running two-way SLI, are your cards in slots 1 and 3, 1 and 5 or a different combination? Are you able to enable SLI? 1 and 5 here on WS. Unable to SLI.


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> It works when you resume from sleep. Annoying, but hopefully ASUS will resolve it in the near future. Someone posted a link to a another possible workaround suggested on the EVGA forums where setting the PCI-E slot to Gen2 fixed it but I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Also if you're using headphones make sure you open up the Xonar Control Panel and change the output from '2 Speakers' (the default) to 'Headphones'


I tried changing it to Gen1 and Gen2 from auto but that didn't work either.


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Just a quick "poll" of sorts here: If your X99 machine is running two-way SLI, are your cards in slots 1 and 3, 1 and 5 or a different combination? Are you able to enable SLI? 1 and 5 here on WS. Unable to SLI.


Mine is in slot 1 and 3. Working with Asus x99 Deluxe.


----------



## wb428

On WS I needed to use slot 1 and 3, and the SLI connector very finicky. Only 2 out of 5 work, and they have to be rotated a certain way!

EDIT: I think nvidia update regarding SLI mode and surround mode on X99 is pending, hopefully new driver fixes these oddities.


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> On WS I needed to use slot 1 and 3, and the SLI connector very finicky. Only 2 out of 5 work, and they have to be rotated a certain way!


I just remember having an issue with one of my SLI bridge. Swapped it out to the bridge that came with motherboard and everything working good since.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> On WS I needed to use slot 1 and 3, and the SLI connector very finicky. Only 2 out of 5 work, and they have to be rotated a certain way!
> 
> EDIT: I think nvidia update regarding SLI mode and surround mode on X99 is pending, hopefully new driver fixes these oddities.


Ya I just don't have the patience for it. Gonna break the loop open and get em switched to 1 and 3. Be back in a few hours after some intense cutting/filing and refilling...


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> Thanks! I'll make sure to do that.
> 
> Hopefully, this sound card wont mess with my SLI config. Do you have the Asus x99 deluxe also? What bios version are you on right now? I currently have 802.


Yup, 902 on the Deluxe. No experience with SLI yet but considering it for the upcoming 980. The manual says to use PCI-E 1 and 3 for dual gpu, so i'd put those there and put the Xonar in slot 5 (the last slot). Not sure about lane configurations though.


----------



## bastian

Running 0902 now. No issues so far!


----------



## Attero87

Can anybody chime in? I'am having a problem trying to overclock my crucial 2133, i try setting it to 2400 and it boots just fine but all of a sudden windows only sees one stick?


----------



## DarwinTheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Running 0902 now. No issues so far!


Is there a 0902 BIOS?


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarwinTheCat*
> 
> Is there a 0902 BIOS?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/500#post_22859354


----------



## wb428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Can anybody chime in? I'am having a problem trying to overclock my crucial 2133, i try setting it to 2400 and it boots just fine but all of a sudden windows only sees one stick?


Try a little more VCCSA and VDIMM. I need +0.03 VCCSA and 1.25 VDIMM to get to 2400 otherwise only 3 sticks of 4 shown.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> Try a little more VCCSA and VDIMM. I need +0.03 VCCSA and 1.25 VDIMM to get to 2400 otherwise only 3 sticks of 4 shown.


Still a little new to this, where can I find the VCCSA? I see Dram voltage CHA CHB left and right inputs, I'm assuming that's VDIMM. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## wb428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Can anybody chime in? I'am having a problem trying to overclock my crucial 2133, i try setting it to 2400 and it boots just fine but all of a sudden windows only sees one stick?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Still a little new to this, where can I find the VCCSA? I see Dram voltage CHA CHB left and right inputs, I'm assuming that's VDIMM. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


Yes Dram voltage CHA/C B/D is what I mean by vDimm. VCCSA aka System Agent offset (right under vcore). FWIW max safe from what I understand for VDIMM is 1.4 and VCCSA is 1.05.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> Yes Dram voltage CHA/C B/D is what I mean by vDimm. VCCSA aka System Agent offset (right under vcore). FWIW max safe from what I understand for VDIMM is 1.4 and VCCSA is 1.05.


Last question. What should I input for the VCCSA offset. Right now in bios it says 0.872v + for the offset mode sign.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> X99-A - should be next two weeks or so.
> 
> X99-Pro - October timeframe.


How about a mATX variant of ASUS' X99 motherboards? Perhaps a Rampage V Gene? Any updates would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wb428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Last question. What should I input for the VCCSA offset. Right now in bios it says 0.872v + for the offset mode sign.


I'd start with .05 for eventual .922 with Vdimm 1.25 and see if that works.. if not try a little more at a time with vccsa up to 1.05 max.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> Hi Raja,
> 
> Just an update regarding earlier X99-E WS troubleshooting. I did get my new CPU today, everything is the same here so not CPU related. Unfortunately for me didn't get a better CPU either, requires exactly same voltages and has exactly same max stable OC of 4.4GHZ at 1.32v. Still same problems unable to run XMP/125 strap over 28 ratio with any VCCSA or VDIMM voltage (and I did relax VCCSA to 1.0v, same thing).
> 
> Anyway I was able to isolate the AE boot failure (after POST) blinking cursor to the hub itself. No problems when any device plugged straight into IO. The problem only happens with the hub itself (Plugable USB 3.0 10-way). And it only happens when I make a vcore adjustment (specifically tested under adaptive with auto offset and only adjusting additional turbo voltage). Turning up or down by .01 and I can replicate this every time when the keyboard and mouse are plugged in via the hub. Note that the keyboard/mouse appear to work fine up until boot-up and the ASUS logo disappears (and I can enter UEFI, and it works). Problem only occurs after that during AE qcode. Hope that helps.


Our engineers are looking into this Corsair issue.

As for the bug will have to see if HQ can get the same one.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> How about a mATX variant of ASUS' X99 motherboards? Perhaps a Rampage V Gene? Any updates would be greatly appreciated!


No mATX boards planned currently.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> I'd start with .05 for eventual .922 with Vdimm 1.25 and see if that works.. if not try a little more at a time with vccsa up to 1.05 max.


Some CPUs need up to 1.15 or so VCCSA. One needs to experiment.


----------



## Silent Scone

Mine does









Which is annoying as it will do 4.8. Might mean benching with 3400+ DIMMs troublesome

@[email protected]

A touch more input voltage seemed cure my initial cold hangs. 1.888 to 1.905


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Mine does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is annoying as it will do 4.8. Might mean benching with 3400+ DIMMs troublesome
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> A touch more input voltage seemed cure my initial cold hangs. 1.888 to 1.905


Cool - glad you chased it down. Sometimes it's not the obvious things.

If you get the CPU cold then the memory freq shouldn't be an issue even if the CPU likes a higher VCCSA. You will need good DIMMs tho. Samsung if not chilling the DIMMs. Hynix ICs need cold to scale.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep, thanks for the suggestions. I think it's probably where the LLC is slightly more lax possibly on this revision so it was dropping off a tiny bit too much on the same level

Must admit these Dom Plats going on how well the DDR3 modules used to go with silly tight timings, don't seem to really be doing a lot. I've seen talk of C10, C9 and even C8 2800 but I'm thinking that was probably with 1.5 and probably higher VDIMM which I'm not comfortable with (Hynix IC)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Some of the previous builds were upping VCCSA to 1.15V. That was too high, most CPUs prefer less than 1.05V. Some need 1V to come to life.


Tx Raja for all your guidance and good advice here...after playing briefly w/ a X99 Deluxe, I'm looking forward to the R5E with shipment finally confirmed this morning.

Quick question relating to the above: What is the absolute 'max' on VCCSA for Haswell-E 8c with heavy water-cooling, and also phase cooling ? Asking because I sometimes use a lot of BCLK for some benches, along with DDR4 3200. The other Q relates to absolute 'max' for uncore / cache voltage w/ similar cooling environments. Tx


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Tx Raja for all your guidance and good advice here...after playing briefly w/ a X99 Deluxe, I'm looking forward to the R5E with shipment finally confirmed this morning.
> 
> Quick question relating to the above: What is the absolute 'max' on VCCSA for Haswell-E 8c with heavy water-cooling, and also phase cooling ? Asking because I sometimes use a lot of BCLK for some benches, along with DDR4 3200. The other Q relates to absolute 'max' for uncore / cache voltage w/ similar cooling environments. Tx


1) VCCSA - you will need to test. See what the CPU likes. The effect of too much VCCSA is the same as too little in terms of instability. I doubt there are any CPUs out there that need much more than 1.15V to max out. Some wont like more than 1.05V. I doubt either of those voltage ranges pose any type of threat.

2) For Cache just for benching, I know we've used up to 1.55V internally. Good CPUs will do 4.6 Cache for beches with 1.35~1.45V Cache voltage. Our boards clock the cache around 800MHz higher than other vendors - due to the OC socket tweaks.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep, thanks for the suggestions. I think it's probably where the LLC is slightly more lax possibly on this revision so it was dropping off a tiny bit too much on the same level
> 
> Must admit these Dom Plats going on how well the DDR3 modules used to go with silly tight timings, don't seem to really be doing a lot. I've seen talk of C10, C9 and even C8 2800 but I'm thinking that was probably with 1.5 and probably higher VDIMM which I'm not comfortable with (Hynix IC)


The 4GB Hynix will do C8 with some voltage and cold. The 8GB modules are harder to pull CAS down with, tho C10 should be doable. I'd ideally get them cold tho to push them hard.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) VCCSA - you will need to test. See what the CPU likes. The effect of too much VCCSA is the same as too little in terms of instability. I doubt there are any CPUs out there that need much more than 1.15V to max out. Some wont like more than 1.05V. I doubt either of those voltage ranges pose any type of threat.
> 
> 2) For Cache just for benching, I know we've used up to 1.55V internally. Good CPUs will do 4.6 Cache for beches with 1.35~1.45V Cache voltage. Our boards clock the cache around 800MHz higher than other vendors - due to the OC socket tweaks.


TX


----------



## [email protected]

Np - let me know how you get on.

Memory OC compare of R5E to other vendor:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289575-DDR4-OC-Corsair-GSkill-Adata-Crucial


----------



## andytom69

i have two 290x in cf , installed on first and four pci express slot.
comparing management with the motherboard I had before (Z97) it seems that the second PCIExpress is not handled well ,the second 290x sometimes is not seen and goes into power saving (green LED) enables ulps


----------



## Joa3d43

...is there a little app that tells me what IC (Samsung or Hynix) my DDR4 kit contains ?

While I have worked w/ G.Skill exclusively over the last few years, I got a nice Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 kit this time (XMP 2800 @ 1.2v, 3000 @ 1.35v). It's been running flawlessly at 3200 (1.33v !)...but as I will do DICE and LN2 on the CPU later on, wondering if I should bother w/ a freeze kit for the RAM...by the sounds of it, if it's Samsung, freezing the RAM might not make too much sense...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The 4GB Hynix will do C8 with some voltage and cold. The 8GB modules are harder to pull CAS down with, tho C10 should be doable. I'd ideally get them cold tho to push them hard.


I'll definitely give it a shot on this BIOS now I'm done adjusting

More rep for you Sir


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...is there a little app that tells me what IC (Samsung or Hynix) my DDR4 kit contains ?
> 
> While I have worked w/ G.Skill exclusively over the last few years, I got a nice Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 kit this time (XMP 2800 @ 1.2v, 3000 @ 1.35v). It's been running flawlessly at 3200 (1.33v !)...but as I will do DICE and LN2 on the CPU later on, wondering if I should bother w/ a freeze kit for the RAM...by the sounds of it, if it's Samsung, freezing the RAM might not make too much sense...


Check Shammy's R5E guide for determining IC type.

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/s/B605469F3A324AF1AEC24D86144113FCY


----------



## wb428

nm!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Check Shammy's R5E guide for determining IC type.
> 
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/s/B605469F3A324AF1AEC24D86144113FCY


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> Pretty sure the vast majority are Hynix. Check the QVL at ASUS site for your board, I think it lists the memory types there.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep most of the higher binned sets are Hynix


----------



## carlhil2

Or, you can find out in AIDA64... this is my OC on one stick of G.Skill 2400


----------



## andytom69

hi
the
G.SKill Ripjaws 4 Red 16gb DDR4 KIT 2666Mhz CL15 mod. .F4-2666C15Q-16GRR
work ?


----------



## carlhil2

Just get the 2400 sticks and OC, they handle tightening of the timings like a champ, at least mine does..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Or, you can find out in AIDA64... this is my OC on one stick of G.Skill 2400


voltage?


----------



## carlhil2

1.35v...doubt I needed that much, but, since it ain't broke....


----------



## Silent Scone

One stick lol. Any numpty can tighten one stick


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> One stick lol. Any numpty can tighten one stick


My mobo has dead ram slots, waiting on MC to restock...also, it's running at over 3400...say what you will, I am impressed..


----------



## Jpmboy

bummer re: ram slots. I've been using 1.365V for 3200 on 2800 sticks (4







) with 4 laps of memtest pro... clean. 1.35 terminal just wouldn't hold 1T on my sticks. 2T yes,.


----------



## icecpu

Why is my cpu vcore don't go lower but the speed is lower when idle.
I already had Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology enbled, C-State enbled, system is set in balanced mode.
happen when I overclock cpu to 4.4 GHz 1.300 v.
Any ideas why ? I want it lower speed and voltage when idle. Thanks


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> Why is my cpu vcore don't go lower but the speed is lower when idle.
> I already had Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology enbled, C-State enbled, system is set in balanced mode.
> happen when I overclock cpu to 4.4 GHz 1.300 v.
> Any ideas why ? I want it lower speed and voltage when idle. Thanks


Hello

Use either offset or adaptive modes instead of manual for the CPU voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> Why is my cpu vcore don't go lower but the speed is lower when idle.
> I already had Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology enbled, C-State enbled, system is set in balanced mode.
> happen when I overclock cpu to 4.4 GHz 1.300 v.
> Any ideas why ? I want it lower speed and voltage when idle. Thanks


but before that, verify that the min proc state in windows is set to 0% (advanced power settings)

.. edit - some folks around here claim that with manual/fixed and c-states enabled, they see voltage lower.. I have not been able to replicate that. So what's "true"?


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Use either offset or adaptive modes instead of manual for the CPU voltage.


so which one is prefer 'offset ' or ' adaptive ' I don't know what's the different.
And do I need to test for stability again if I change vcore mode ?


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Hi all, just joined here, I am planning to have a 5930k build next month and after seeing all the boards available I am liking the x99 deluxe but I still have several questions about it :

1. With the possibility of gtx970 being quite cheap I am tempted with the prospect of using 3 way gtx970 in sli, that being said I also possibly want to use m.2 ssd when win 9 is available perhaps even 2 m.2 drives; so the obvious question would be is the x99 deluxe support such config? I am thinking about 3 pcie 3.0 8x for the gpu and 2 pcie 3.0 4x for the m.2 drives, possible?

2. If so then how to make the board working in 3 way sli with pcie 3.0 8x bus? Is there a switch or what config to do so from the bios?

3. Speaking about it, does x99 deluxe support bootable m.2 from both the 'native' slot and the pcie extension card?

4. Does the m.2 pcie extension card actually usable with dual slots cooler gpus? Can I still use sli or 3 way sli with that extension card? Will the ext block the gpu physically?

5. Now I heard from reviews that x99 deluxe can have trouble with certain input devices lik corsair k70 keyboard? Is it true? Alas I am using that keyboard, should I worry? Has it been fixed with bios update or what?

6. Speaking about bios update, where can I download the bioses for x99 deluxe? Also is there in the manual a guide to flash and backup bioses for this board?

7. Does dts connect actually working for games? Can it be enabled/disabled per apps? How many channels does it supported?

8. About the fan extension card, how do you put it on your pc actually? Do you plug it somewhere on the board or your case or what?

Well that's it for now, sorry for my english and thanks for answering


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> so which one is prefer 'offset ' or ' adaptive ' I don't know what's the different.
> And do I need to test for stability again if I change vcore mode ?


I found adaptive to be very well worked out. been using it for 4.4-4.6GHz. For higher clocks I've been sticking with manual.

I can post a bios screenshot pack if beneficial. (incorporating Praz's guidance on cache voltage







)


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> 6. Speaking about bios update, where can I download the bioses for x99 deluxe? Also is there in the manual a guide to flash and backup bioses for this board?


BIOSes are posted here, and also sometimes by Raja within this thread (for example the newer BIOS 0902 is not yet on here): http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/

You can flash the BIOS from within the BIOS itself. Just put the .CAP file onto a usb flash drive and open the EZFlash tool from within the BIOS and point it to the file on the drive. Do not remove the flash drive until you're absolutely everything is done, sometimes the BIOSes seem to come with additional ME firmware updates that do more flashing after a reboot, before finally finishing and rebooting again. But in case you screw it up there's a USB Flashback feature that comes with the boards to help undo screw-ups


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> but before that, verify that the min proc state in windows is set to 0% (advanced power settings)
> 
> .. edit - some folks around here claim that with manual/fixed and c-states enabled, they see voltage lower.. I have not been able to replicate that. So what's "true"?


I set it to 0%, and voltage is not lower


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I found adaptive to be very well worked out. been using it for 4.4-4.6GHz. For higher clocks I've been sticking with manual.
> 
> I can post a bios screenshot pack if beneficial. (incorporating Praz's guidance on cache voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


What is the difference between Adaptive and Offset? Say I usually set 1.25v for a given frequency in manual mode... how would I set that so that gets applied at max frequency but gets scaled down when C States/ Speedstep kicks in?


----------



## [email protected]

Adaptive affects Turbo voltage only. Offset changes the enitre VID stack. Adaptive is preferred due to this difference.


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Adaptive affects Turbo voltage only. Offset changes the enitre VID stack. Adaptive is preferred due to this difference.


Previously I had stable overclock on manual mode, so if I change to adaptive , do you think I need to run stability test again ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> Previously I had stable overclock on manual mode, so if I change to adaptive , do you think I need to run stability test again ?


Maybe. You can try.


----------



## Jpmboy

any ETA on a bios update for the RVE? (on the asus site)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> I set it to 0%, and voltage is not lower


Hello.

If the frequency was dropping when in an idle state the advanced power states are already configured correctly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> Previously I had stable overclock on manual mode, so if I change to adaptive , do you think I need to run stability test again ?


In the Additional Turbo field key in the amount of manual voltage you were using and retest. This value may need to be slightly less or more than the manual value.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> BIOSes are posted here, and also sometimes by Raja within this thread (for example the newer BIOS 0902 is not yet on here): http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/
> 
> You can flash the BIOS from within the BIOS itself. Just put the .CAP file onto a usb flash drive and open the EZFlash tool from within the BIOS and point it to the file on the drive. Do not remove the flash drive until you're absolutely everything is done, sometimes the BIOSes seem to come with additional ME firmware updates that do more flashing after a reboot, before finally finishing and rebooting again. But in case you screw it up there's a USB Flashback feature that comes with the boards to help undo screw-ups


thank you, but if I'm understanding your statement, such action would require my input peripherals to work in the BIOS right? but what if they aren't? that's why I posted my concern about not working peripherals mentioned by reviews, if such a thing happened can I flash the bios without even turning on the pc? I know other brand has boards capable to do that (is it MSI or Giga?)

also please someone answer my other questions







:thumb:


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> Previously I had stable overclock on manual mode, so if I change to adaptive , do you think I need to run stability test again ?


I was using manual before switching to Adaptive. And my overclock stayed the same. Adaptive is certainly the best, IMHO for a balance of performance/stability and power savings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> thank you, but if I'm understanding your statement, such action would require my input peripherals to work in the BIOS right? but what if they aren't? that's why I posted my concern about not working peripherals mentioned by reviews, if such a thing happened can I flash the bios without even turning on the pc? I know other brand has boards capable to do that (is it MSI or Giga?)
> 
> also please someone answer my other questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


You can use the USB BIOS Flashback to update on the back of the motherboard as well. Works great.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> thank you, but if I'm understanding your statement, such action would require my input peripherals to work in the BIOS right? but what if they aren't? that's why I posted my concern about not working peripherals mentioned by reviews, if such a thing happened can I flash the bios without even turning on the pc? I know other brand has boards capable to do that (is it MSI or Giga?)
> 
> also please someone answer my other questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Hello

Yes, the board has USB BIOS Flashback which allows flashing the UEFI without any peripherals connected. Also this does not require a CPU, memory or video card installed. ASUS was the first to market with this feature so other brands that may have this capability are in copy mode. Keyboard/mouse compatibility affects all motherboard brands not just ASUS. These "fancy" peripherals work with most existing products when first released but unfortunately continued support more times than not is lacking and then the responsibility of fixing the issues fall on the motherboard manufacturers.


----------



## kiwiis

Stupid question, is there an easier way to clear the CMOS on the X99 Deluxe than having to hit the button on the board itself?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I was using manual before switching to Adaptive. And my overclock stayed the same. Adaptive is certainly the best, IMHO for a balance of performance/stability and power savings.
> You can use the USB BIOS Flashback to update on the back of the motherboard as well. Works great.


Depends, when used in conjunction with SpeedStep I seem to be getting the full benefit of Haswell low power states, Vcore drops to 0.100 and below. Adaptive is obviously preferable over offset for cache voltage


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> any ETA on a bios update for the RVE? (on the asus site)


No.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Stupid question, is there an easier way to clear the CMOS on the X99 Deluxe than having to hit the button on the board itself?


That's the way to do it. Easier than a jumper.


----------



## kiwiis

Was afraid you'd say that. My old X79-GD65(8D) had a physical reset cmos button on the I/O shield.. much better than having to open the case up every time an OC fails to POST


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Was afraid you'd say that. My old X79-GD65(8D) had a physical reset cmos button on the I/O shield.. much better than having to open the case up every time an OC fails to POST


Hold the power button in for 5 seconds when it fails to POST. It will put it into safe mode. I've never had to clear CMOS to get POST from a failed OC using that method.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No.


lol - good! I hate redoing all settings.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Was afraid you'd say that. My old X79-GD65(8D) had a physical reset cmos button on the I/O shield.. much better than having to open the case up every time an OC fails to POST


Hello

ASUS motherboards are really good at recovering form failed overclocks without needing to clear the CMOS. If you are finding this is regularly needed you have one or more settings way off.


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I was using manual before switching to Adaptive. And my overclock stayed the same. Adaptive is certainly the best, IMHO for a balance of performance/stability and power savings.
> You can use the USB BIOS Flashback to update on the back of the motherboard as well. Works great.


i trying to switch to adaptive, but so many number to enter, i'm not sure which one is which, i afraid i enter in the wrong one .
can you explain which one i enter for vcore 1.300 previously I had it stable in manual mode, which one leave auto ? confuse


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep, they have a very good "why you do dat?" mode which will notify you of failed post and go into safe mode as Raja says.


----------



## kiwiis

Odd.. I've had a few cases where even holding it down won't get it to POST and it'll boot loop.. I'll try the holding the power button down.. somewhat related, does adaptive or offset mode work on 125 strap? Can't seem to get it to POST with anything other than Auto or manual (3000 mhz ram xmp uses 125 strap)


----------



## iBored

I'm getting core #0 error even on stock after loading BIOS 0902.
Need some advice


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> I'm getting core #0 error even on stock after loading BIOS 0902.
> Need some advice


Hello

A bit more info would be helpful. Components, settings, what is being done when this error is reported and what is reporting the error are a few things that come to mind.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> ASUS motherboards are really good at recovering form failed overclocks without needing to clear the CMOS. If you are finding this is regularly needed you have one or more settings way off.


Amen brother. The new X99 Deluxe is definitely a big disappointment for 400.00


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Odd.. I've had a few cases where even holding it down won't get it to POST and it'll boot loop.. I'll try the holding the power button down.. somewhat related, does adaptive or offset mode work on 125 strap? Can't seem to get it to POST with anything other than Auto or manual (3000 mhz ram xmp uses 125 strap)


Hello

Offset does but not adaptive so much. I have covered this before. Understanding how adaptive works precludes its use on straps other than 100.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Amen brother. The new X99 Deluxe is definitely a big disappointment for 400.00


You're confused.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> but before that, verify that the min proc state in windows is set to 0% (advanced power settings)
> 
> .. edit - some folks around here claim that with manual/fixed and c-states enabled, they see voltage lower.. I have not been able to replicate that. So what's "true"?


CPU-Z doesn't see it but my idle power draw says otherwise as does AISuite. Was the same with reg Haswell



I have cache in offset though, I was having issues with adaptive on earlier builds


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> CPU-Z doesn't see it but my idle power draw says otherwise as does AISuite. Was the same with reg Haswell
> 
> 
> 
> I have cache in offset though, I was having issues with adaptive on earlier builds


Hello

This is the power gating voltage from the PCU. It is a different voltage than utilities such as CPU-Z are monitoring.


----------



## Silent Scone

Mmm, no I don't think so. No way is 150w idle power draw with vcore flat out.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Mmm, no I don't think so. No way is 150w idle power draw with vcore flat out.


Hello

Sorry I'm lost. I have no idea what the 150W idle power draw is about when comparing power gating voltage to CPU core input voltage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Cpu core voltage is vcore, that's all you need to know, it is not the VID nor is it the input voltage


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I am experiencing the exact same issue. Asus needs to stop releasing boards that they have not got all the bugs out. This is a common practice with Asus and it is definitely a major pain to have to keep RMA'ing motherboards.


This kit works fine on the Deluxe. The quote you referenced related to the X99-E WS. So I doubt you have the same issue - more likely incorrect config on your side.


----------



## [email protected]

Just ignore him guys. If he carries on report him to the mods.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks SS


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cpu core voltage is vcore, that's all you need to know, it is not the VID nor is it the input voltage


Hello

This is being looked at a little bit too simplistic. VCCIN voltage, either read from the VID tables or user set, is sent to the FIVR. Along with its other duties the FIVR supplies operating voltage to the CPU cores via the PCU. Again this PCU supplied voltage value is either referenced from the VID tables or the value set by the user. With both Speed Step and C-States disabled the PCU passes the voltage received from the FIVR to the CPU cores. All CPU cores receive the same voltage regardless of load or frequency. If settings are configure that allow for the proper operation of Speed Step the PCU supplies the CPU cores with a voltage based on frequency that is referenced from the VID tables. This voltage will be altered based on any amount of offset or adaptive voltage values the user may have entered. In this mode all CPU cores still receive the same voltage. When C-States are utilized power gating become active. In this mode the CPU cores receive different voltages from th PCU based on load. Depending on the C-State one or more individual cores can be placed in a reduced power or suspended state. These states will allow for as low as 100mV or less voltage which is what your screenshot is showing.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> First you need to consider what your using to monitor your voltage with. Do not trust your Asus Suite nor your CPU-Z with this board. I don't know what to suggest to you other than taking their piece of junk back to wherever you bought from and waiting until they release a board without so many bugs in it.


Hello

kiwiis was having issues with the voltage not dropping because he was using manual instead of offset or adaptive modes. This demonstration of your lack of comprehension and reading skills could be directly related to any perceived issues you are experiencing with your system.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is being looked at a little bit too simplistic. VCCIN voltage, either read from the VID tables or user set, is sent to the FIVR. Along with its other duties the FIVR supplies operating voltage to the CPU cores via the PCU. Again this PCU supplied voltage value is either referenced from the VID tables or the value set by the user. With both Speed Step and C-States disabled the PCU passes the voltage received from the FIVR to the CPU cores. All CPU cores receive the same voltage regardless of load or frequency. If settings are configure that allow for the proper operation of Speed Step the PCU supplies the CPU cores with a voltage based on frequency that is referenced from the VID tables. This voltage will be altered based on any amount of offset or adaptive voltage values the user may have entered. In this mode all CPU cores still receive the same voltage. When C-States are utilized power gating become active. In this mode the CPU cores receive different voltages from th PCU based on load. Depending on the C-State one or more individual cores can be placed in a reduced power or suspended state. These states will allow for as low as 100mV or less voltage which is what your screenshot is showing.


thanks. I've been trying to clarify the suspend-state vs dynamic voltage/clocks for a while now to a number of members. Perfect explanation.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is being looked at a little bit too simplistic. VCCIN voltage, either read from the VID tables or user set, is sent to the FIVR. Along with its other duties the FIVR supplies operating voltage to the CPU cores via the PCU. Again this PCU supplied voltage value is either referenced from the VID tables or the value set by the user. With both Speed Step and C-States disabled the PCU passes the voltage received from the FIVR to the CPU cores. All CPU cores receive the same voltage regardless of load or frequency. If settings are configure that allow for the proper operation of Speed Step the PCU supplies the CPU cores with a voltage based on frequency that is referenced from the VID tables. This voltage will be altered based on any amount of offset or adaptive voltage values the user may have entered. In this mode all CPU cores still receive the same voltage. When C-States are utilized power gating become active. In this mode the CPU cores receive different voltages from th PCU based on load. Depending on the C-State one or more individual cores can be placed in a reduced power or suspended state. These states will allow for as low as 100mV or less voltage which is what your screenshot is showing.


lol so you're basically reiterating what I was saying. With C3 and Speed Step the CPU throttles core voltage. Even in Manual mode. (Not full manual). He asked why his voltage was not dropping. I'm aware within adaptive or offset it is more dynamic

+1 for the explanation, but the fact remains with manual voltage vcore is dropped with use of C3 power state


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol so you're basically reiterating what I was saying. With CE3 and Speed Step the CPU throttles core voltage. Even in Manual mode. (Not full manual). He asked why his voltage was not dropping. I'm aware within adaptive or offset it is more dynamic


to suspended cores, not to active cores is what i believe the situation is.


----------



## Fidelitas

I am sorry folks. I just had to take back my third X99 Deluxe and am I just a bit ticked off and disappointed in my running in to a lot of bad boards. Maybe the new 4th one will be okay until my new RVE arrives from Newegg.


----------



## icecpu

i'm confuse about the adaptive vcore, the manual mode is simple enter what you want .
adaptive has a few box, which one I enter in for I want 1.300v.
some one post a screen shot showing adaptive 1.300v setting please ?


----------



## Silent Scone

What is q code 6F?

I'm regretting listening now... Lol

Can't get my profile to post even on manual after trying adaptive and getting those code... FFS


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What is q code 6F?
> 
> I'm regretting listening now... Lol


Is it a 6 or a b?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> i'm confuse about the adaptive vcore, the manual mode is simple enter what you want .
> adaptive has a few box, which one I enter in for I want 1.300v.
> some one post a screen shot showing adaptive 1.300v setting please ?


Let me enjoy my pizza then I will get you a screenshot - unless someone beats be to it.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's a b I'm assuming as there doesn't appear to be any 6f

Great. Cleared CMOS old profile still not booting, same qr code.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's a b I'm assuming as there doesn't appear to be any 6f


6 has a horizontal line at the top - just for reference. I'd think it's a b..


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> i'm confuse about the adaptive vcore, the manual mode is simple enter what you want .
> adaptive has a few box, which one I enter in for I want 1.300v.
> some one post a screen shot showing adaptive 1.300v setting please ?


I am curious about the same, but for offset... is offset same as manual vcore or is it the difference between your manual vcore and something else (how to tell?) I settled on a stable overclock I'm comfortable with on manual and would like to translate that over to offset (since I can't use adaptive on strap 125 and I can't use strap 100 with this RAM until a new BIOS comes or whatever) so I can get undervolting/downclocking for idle states.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 6 has a horizontal line at the top - just for reference. I'd think it's a b..


It is... What the hell have I done now? I just set an adaptive voltage. Was the only change. Max voltage said 1.185v


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It is... What the hell have I done now? I just set an adaptive voltage. Was the only change. Max voltage said 1.185v


i'ts not posting in safe mode now? Likely voltage insufficient to make it through training.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's posting in safe mode but I can't apply my old profile. It just gives me bf ever since it failed an adaptive setting

Awesome. Raging at myself for listening to this adaptive nonsense


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's posting in safe mode but I can't apply my old profile. It just gives me bf ever since it failed an adaptive setting
> 
> Awesome. Raging at myself for listening to this adaptive nonsense


Nah, you just don't know what you are doing


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> I am curious about the same, but for offset... is offset same as manual vcore or is it the difference between your manual vcore and something else (how to tell?) I settled on a stable overclock I'm comfortable with on manual and would like to translate that over to offset (since I can't use adaptive on strap 125 and I can't use strap 100 with this RAM until a new BIOS comes or whatever) so I can get undervolting/downclocking for idle states.


Hello

Have a look at post #6 linked below. What Raja wrote pretty much applies to this platform also as far as the different voltage modes are concerned.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking&p=269776&viewfull=1#post269776


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Let me enjoy my pizza then I will get you a screenshot - unless someone beats be to it.


Mind doing one for offset @ 1.215 please? Much appreciated if so


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> i'm confuse about the adaptive vcore, the manual mode is simple enter what you want .
> adaptive has a few box, which one I enter in for I want 1.300v.
> some one post a screen shot showing adaptive 1.300v setting please ?


For adaptive cpu vcore and simplicity... set to Adaptive, use + & leave offset on Auto, and for additional cpu vcore section put in how high you want the cpu vcore to go, so if you wanted vcore to max at 1.215, type that in there.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Nah, you just don't know what you are doing


Helpful


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Have a look at post #6 linked below. What Raja wrote pretty much applies to this platform also as far as the different voltage modes are concerned.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking&p=269776&viewfull=1#post269776


I've seen that, the problem is I do not understand what the value is I'm adding onto to find the difference needed for offset to arrive at the same voltage as manual. I want to arrive at the same voltage as manual (1.215) so offset is ?? + ?? = 1.215)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Mind doing one for offset @ 1.215 please? Much appreciated if so


Offset of what? Offset voltage is CPU specific and varies with the ratio applied. You will need to do that yourself.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Offset of what? Offset voltage is CPU specific and varies with the ratio applied. You will need to do that yourself.


Indeed, or leave on Auto which works pretty well!


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Offset of what? Offset voltage is CPU specific and varies with the ratio applied. You will need to do that yourself.


I don't know, how do I begin to find my CPU specific vid or whatever to determine offset?


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm not sure what I've done here literally all I changed was adaptive


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> I don't know, how do I begin to find my CPU specific vid or whatever to determine offset?


You have to find that yourself through testing... or use Auto in Offset area and the mobo will find it for you.


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> You have to find that yourself through testing... or use Auto in Offset area and the mobo will find it for you.


Just saying "testing" isn't very descriptive or helpful in and of itself. So offset is just whatever auto gives me + the difference to arrive at whatever vcore i want? My old X79 mobo never had offset mode...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> I've seen that, the problem is I do not understand what the value is I'm adding onto to find the difference needed for offset to arrive at the same voltage as manual. I want to arrive at the same voltage as manual (1.215) so offset is ?? + ?? = 1.215)


Hello

The offset value will be the difference of what is seen between the stock loaded voltage and the loaded voltage you want. A precise value cannot be given as each processor's load voltage is different.


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The offset value will be the difference of what is seen between the stock loaded voltage and the loaded voltage you want. A precise value cannot be given as each processor's load voltage is different.


So set everything back to stock 5930k clocks, running in stock determine what my fully loaded voltages are then the difference between that and the vcore I want = the positive (+) offset? Is this right? Thanks


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> When will I be able to buy a X99-E WS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> For X99-E WS give it 1-2 weeks.
> 
> PS. For anyone asking about availability or using this as thread as reference, the dates given are for North America only. I only cover the NA region. For others you will need to contact your local ASUS rep/channels as each region may have different availability or launch time frames.


Do you have an ETA on this board or any more information? ...... waiting impatiently.....


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Just saying "testing" isn't very descriptive or helpful in and of itself. So offset is just whatever auto gives me + the difference to arrive at whatever vcore i want? My old X79 mobo never had offset mode...


Some newer X79's had offset mode, just not the adaptive vcore. Offset value -/+ will be set depending what your default CPU voltage is, which is different for every CPU. Using Auto for Offset lets the mobo do it for you.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The offset value will be the difference of what is seen between the stock loaded voltage and the loaded voltage you want. A precise value cannot be given as each processor's load voltage is different.


Normally, you can determine your offset using this calculation:

VCORE at full load - VIT. For instance if your VCORE under full load is 1.285 (mine at 4.5) and your VIT is 1.218, you would have an offset of .067v If your VIT is higher than your VCORE, than you will have a negative offset.

Hope that helps.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> i'm confuse about the adaptive vcore, the manual mode is simple enter what you want .
> adaptive has a few box, which one I enter in for I want 1.300v.
> some one post a screen shot showing adaptive 1.300v setting please ?


Enter the "full load" voltage you want into the highlighted (selected) box in this image:


----------



## Silent Scone

Well gremlins is all I can say.

Just reflashed and reset everything one thing at a time. Back to normal.

As far as I can tell, BF literally just means:


----------



## Silent Scone

Raja is there anything that need be disabled with adaptive? I'm getting the same issue again trying it. Would like to know how many people with this bios have it working successfully


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Do you have an ETA on this board or any more information? ...... waiting impatiently.....


Newegg will recieve one shipment from us early next week followed by another. Thats all I know.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Raja is there anything that need be disabled with adaptive? I'm getting the same issue again trying it. Would like to know how many people with this bios have it working successfully


Which CPU strap are you using?


----------



## Silent Scone

5960. I set a total adaptive with turbo as suggested with the same vcore used previously and had a BSOD, then the continuation of BF lol.

Only way to clear it is to load optimised defaults and start a fresh


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 596. I set a total adaptive with turbo as suggested with the same bocce used previously and had a BSOD, then the continuation of BF lol.
> 
> Only way to clear it is to load optimised defaults and start a fresh


100 CPU strap or some other? Adaptive needs 100 strap.


----------



## Silent Scone

...

Tit

Bas was right lol. I did know that 

Edit: nein. BF again. I'll stay on manual for now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm not sure what I've done here literally all I changed was adaptive


nvm - I see you figured it out.


----------



## Silent Scone

Almost, there must be something I'm enabling that is causing adaptive to spaz out. And yes I had a scare with adaptive cache lol.

That said I had bF code again simply disabling DRAM SVID in manual just now. Some definite gremlins going on! If anyone else is on 902 and has adaptive working on the Deluxe please come forward







.

For whatever reason it refuses to work for me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Almost, there must be something I'm enabling that is causing adaptive to spaz out. And yes I had a scare with adaptive cache lol.
> 
> That said I had bF code again simply disabling DRAM SVID in manual just now. Some definite gremlins going on! If anyone else is on 902 and has adaptive working on the Deluxe please come forward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For whatever reason it refuses to work for me


bios shots for 4.5/3.9/3200 on the r5e - just as example.

45_39_3200adaptive.zip 2968k .zip file


aid64 run just for example applied voltages: (I did several hours a few days ago - no pics). and sep mem test run.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











don't give up Bro.. once you go adaptive for your 24/7 ... no going back.









*NOTE: in this example - cache is on Auto and stays ~1.2V. If you increase cache freq, set cache volts manually!! cache at 41 will jump to 1.3V !!... this chip is good at 1.2 @ 41 cache. CAUTION with Auto Cache voltage!*


----------



## kiwiis

Ok, managed to figure out offset and get it working, thanks for all of your help. Any way to get ddr4 3000 working on 100 strap or should I just hope a future bios update enables it? I would like to try adaptive but cannot if I want to run this g.skill at rated speeds


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Ok, managed to figure out offset and get it working, thanks for all of your help. Any way to get ddr4 3000 working on 100 strap or should I just hope a future bios update enables it? I would like to try adaptive but cannot if I want to run this g.skill at rated speeds


that kit will run 3200 on stap 100.


----------



## kiwiis

Good to know, thanks. Same subtimings or slightly loosened up (cas16 instead of 15, etc)?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Good to know, thanks. Same subtimings or slightly loosened up (cas16 instead of 15, etc)?


start loose. add 5-10mV to dramV you can experiment with what that specific kit needs with dramV - terminal and training volts.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bios shots for 4.5/3.9/3200 on the r5e - just as example.
> 
> 45_39_3200adaptive.zip 2968k .zip file
> 
> 
> aid64 run just for example applied voltages: (I did several hours a few days ago - no pics). and sep mem test run.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't give up Bro.. once you go adaptive for your 24/7 ... no going back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTE: in this example - cache is on Auto and stays ~1.2V. If you increase cache freq, set cache volts manually!! cache at 41 will jump to 1.3V !!... this chip is good at 1.2 @ 41 cache. CAUTION with Auto Cache voltage!*


Think I've sussed it. Spread Spectrum was enabled for one, just adjusting voltage now


----------



## TheGovernment

Well, looks like my Asus WS board just bit the dust. I had got it up and running yesterday and today, got all my stuff installed. Everything was default setting. I was having a really hard time getting into the bios since the board wouldn't start the usb ports at first, so my keyboard wasn't being recognized. I cleared CMOS and I went into the bios to change some settings and the PC shut off while I was looking around. Now I get nothing but the power and reset lights on when trying to boot....
Code says 00 and it won't post. Swapped PS's and nothing........ I just got my loop fully installed, everything setup, loop ran for a full night, came back after ding my windows updates to this.

Any suggestions on other possible problems? What a bummer!


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Enter the "full load" voltage you want into the highlighted (selected) box in this image:


Thank you


----------



## Silent Scone

Adaptive is getting the better of me. Having some really erratic instability post POST. Someone else must be running adaptive on the Deluxe with this bios?

EDIT: I think it's vcore on 100 strap, which makes complete sense due to more modulation compared with 1.25 strap

Not sure how I feel about that


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Adaptive is getting the better of me. Having some really erratic instability post POST. Someone else must be running adaptive on the Deluxe with this bios?


Running Adaptive + Offset to Auto, Additional Vcore set to 1.26. BIOS 0902. 5820k @ 4.5 Ghz 45x100. Running fine since flash yesterday. All other voltages set to Auto and reading in acceptable ranges, except DRAM which is manually set to 1.2v

CPU and DRAM currents set to 130% in Digi+ and using ASUS Optimized power setting.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah it's cool, it's me. Seems the jump in Vcore is more than I expected going back to 100 strap
edit: giving up for now. Just can't seem to get it stable with more liberal voltage. It's being completely inconsistent


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah it's cool, it's me. Seems the jump in Vcore is more than I expected going back to 100 strap
> edit: giving up for now. Just can't seem to get it stable with more liberal voltage. It's being completely inconsistent


maybe the bios? IDK, is the inconsistency in applied voltage or? Anyway, one thing for sure looks like you gave it a good try!


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeh in applied voltage and stability. Would seen absolutely fine then when I reboot to tune the voltage it would hang or turn off during boot sequence. Just no consistency! May be the ram as not played much on 100 strap.


----------



## weinstein888

SLI works in 1 and 3 (obviously)... Don't install cards in 1 and 5 unless you want a headache at this point. Maybe now I can actually focus on OCing my extreme edition


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> SLI works in 1 and 3 (obviously)... Don't install cards in 1 and 5 unless you want a headache at this point. Maybe now I can actually focus on OCing my extreme edition


Any reason to run SLI in 1 and 5? The manual on my board says to run 1 and 3 for 16x/16x


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeh in applied voltage and stability. Would seen absolutely fine then when I reboot to tune the voltage it would hang or turn off during boot sequence. Just no consistency! May be the ram as not played much on 100 strap.


actually - that sounds like you need to set a different ram speed... or, was that with ram at default/auto? (2133)


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> Any reason to run SLI in 1 and 5? The manual on my board says to run 1 and 3 for 16x/16x


It says on this page: http://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/ that you can run them in 1 and 5 if you so desire. I already had acrylic cut to fit that spacing because my MSI Big Bang XPower II had the same PCI-E slot configuration, so I went with 1 and 5.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> It says on this page: http://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/ that you can run them in 1 and 5 if you so desire. I already had acrylic cut to fit that spacing because my MSI Big Bang XPower II had the same PCI-E slot configuration, so I went with 1 and 5.


Hello

When there is conflicting information it is best to go with what the manual states. Especially the online manual as it can be constantly updated. A clue that the manual had the correct info is the fact that no Crossfire bridge is included for the configuration you link to. That is a non-standard configuration which would normally have a bridge included because of the spacing.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> Hi all, just joined here, I am planning to have a 5930k build next month and after seeing all the boards available I am liking the x99 deluxe but I still have several questions about it :
> 
> 1. With the possibility of gtx970 being quite cheap I am tempted with the prospect of using 3 way gtx970 in sli, that being said I also possibly want to use m.2 ssd when win 9 is available perhaps even 2 m.2 drives; so the obvious question would be is the x99 deluxe support such config? I am thinking about 3 pcie 3.0 8x for the gpu and 2 pcie 3.0 4x for the m.2 drives, possible?
> 
> 2. If so then how to make the board working in 3 way sli with pcie 3.0 8x bus? Is there a switch or what config to do so from the bios?
> 
> 3. Speaking about it, does x99 deluxe support bootable m.2 from both the 'native' slot and the pcie extension card?
> 
> 4. Does the m.2 pcie extension card actually usable with dual slots cooler gpus? Can I still use sli or 3 way sli with that extension card? Will the ext block the gpu physically?
> 
> 5. Now I heard from reviews that x99 deluxe can have trouble with certain input devices lik corsair k70 keyboard? Is it true? Alas I am using that keyboard, should I worry? Has it been fixed with bios update or what?
> 
> 6. Speaking about bios update, where can I download the bioses for x99 deluxe? Also is there in the manual a guide to flash and backup bioses for this board?
> 
> 7. Does dts connect actually working for games? Can it be enabled/disabled per apps? How many channels does it supported?
> 
> 8. About the fan extension card, how do you put it on your pc actually? Do you plug it somewhere on the board or your case or what?
> 
> Well that's it for now, sorry for my english and thanks for answering


anyone else can help me? number 5 and 6 already answered though

@[email protected] ? can you help?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actually - that sounds like you need to set a different ram speed... or, was that with ram at default/auto? (2133)


No 2800. Is this an issue?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> anyone else can help me? number 5 and 6 already answered though
> 
> @[email protected] ? can you help?


You can run in slot16 1, slot 16 2 and slot16 4. Read the manual


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah it's cool, it's me. Seems the jump in Vcore is more than I expected going back to 100 strap
> edit: giving up for now. Just can't seem to get it stable with more liberal voltage. It's being completely inconsistent


actually, at 4.5, (at least for this sample) adaptive or fixed are 1.25V vcore, same Vin.

Can't believe your "big bertha" won't do adaptive at your lower 24/7 clocks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No 2800. Is this an issue?


try 2666 or 2133 just until you get the cpu settings right. 100 does 3200 real easy.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm not sure it's that bro (voltage) I managed to get it stable earlier but rebooting was like Russian roulette something very obvious maybe but got me stumped. Will play with ram speed tomorrow


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> When there is conflicting information it is best to go with what the manual states. Especially the online manual as it can be constantly updated. A clue that the manual had the correct info is the fact that no Crossfire bridge is included for the configuration you link to. That is a non-standard configuration which would normally have a bridge included because of the spacing.


I agree that you should go with the manual over an info graphic on a website and I'm gonna follow that rule from now on, but the two-way SLI bridge included with my X99-E WS is enormously long and in no way indicates it should only be used for slots right next to each other.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I agree that you should go with the manual over an info graphic on a website and I'm gonna follow that rule from now on, but the two-way SLI bridge included with my X99-E WS is enormously long and in no way indicates it should only be used for slots right next to each other.


Hello

I don't have the board here but isn't the SLI connector included for 3-way? I was referring to a bridge for 2-way.


----------



## Fidelitas

I am crying over this one. My wall seems to be 4.3 and my new Gskill RAM wont post as high as my Crucial did.....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm not sure it's that bro (voltage) I managed to get it stable earlier but rebooting was like Russian roulette something very obvious maybe but got me stumped. Will play with ram speed tomorrow


i had a worse plague of b6... setting training volts 10mV higher than terminal dram V and disabled svid for dram looks like it fixed it. (for 3200 on 2800 spec it's currently1.375/1.365 - I need to try to lower the 1.365 - why? IDK







)


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You can run in slot16 1, slot 16 2 and slot16 4. Read the manual


I haven't bought the platform, I need to know everything first









also stated everywhere that the SLI bridge that came from X99 Deluxe is a tri way one, can it be used for just 2 way SLI? so you just connect the farthest 2 connectors in the bridge ignoring the middle one?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> I haven't bought the platform, I need to know everything first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also stated everywhere that the SLI bridge that came from X99 Deluxe is a tri way one, can it be used for just 2 way SLI? so you just connect the *farthest 2 connectors in the bridge ignoring the middle one*?


that works just fine.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I don't have the board here but isn't the SLI connector included for 3-way? I was referring to a bridge for 2-way.


Ya i'm talking about the two-way flexi bridge that it came with. It came with a super-long, flexible two-way bridge, and a rigid three and four-way bridge.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Ya i'm talking about the two-way flexi bridge that it came with. It came with a super-long, flexible two-way bridge, and a rigid three and four-way bridge.


I used the 3-way with 2 cards on the x79E-WS, the R4BE and this R5E. NOw with 3 cards, I leave it on and turn off 1 o2 two cards without problems (or performance loss vs removing it).


----------



## TheGovernment

Just an update but the WS board is indeed dead. I took it to get tested tonight and it's toast. Shipping it back to newegg tomorrow and go only knows how long before I get a new replacement......
This and my 3 RIVE's that were garbage..... Asus is not sitting to well in my books...


----------



## Fidelitas

How about 3666mhz on the memory



http://valid.x86.fr/lvrihi


----------



## weinstein888

Okay so...SLI and Surround are "working", but starting any full-screen application causes a crash. Am I the only one with this issue?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> How about 3666mhz on the memory
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lvrihi


good going! good mobo - right?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> How about 3666mhz on the memory
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lvrihi


That's pretty great


----------



## iBored

Help needed:

Hardware:
5960X, X99 Deluxe, Gskill 2400mhz 16gb

Previously on 0802 bios -
Stable at 4.2ghz at 1.3V with highest temps at 83C.
Settings: XMP enabled, 100 bclk, LLC at Level7, all else at auto settings
Occasionally b1 error on boot

After loading 0902 bios -
Putting in previous settings as above, BSOD 03b.
Reset all to optimized defaults, Error on Core#0 in OCCT after 4-5mins test.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> good going! good mobo - right?


Yes, and that was with the X99 Deluxe. I am building another rig as we speak with a RVE X99. I can't wait to see the differences. I even managed to tighten up my settings to 15-15-15-36 with the GSkill. I have never seen RAM hit 3666 before. I wonder just how high they will go.

JMPboy, I had to bump the vcore up to 1.325 to break the 4.3 wall. But at 4.5 125 strap, 3666mhz on the RAM, my temps are staying in the mid to high 60's. Check out the physics score on this 3DMark Firestrike. I can't wait until I get my 2 new cards and my other 780ti back from RMA.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> good going! good mobo - right?


You are a genius Jmpboy. I was cussing the board and the whole time, (other than the one that fried and ate a good processor) I just did not know how to properly set it. But with your settings and some of my own tweaking, this rig is so fast that my 4960X rig is in envy of it.


----------



## Fidelitas

Where I can get the 9.02 bios at?


----------



## weinstein888

What's the best way to update the BIOS on these boards? By best I mean safest.


----------



## Silent Scone

If you look under tools it's right there









Just leave the BIOS on c:\, reboot and hit update.

Nice one on that memory, 125 strap is definitely the flavour on these.


----------



## weinstein888

X99-Supported Nvidia Drivers out now: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/77837/en-us

X99-E WS Bios Update 0509: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/BIOS/X99-E-WS-ASUS-0509.zip

Both have been godsends so far. I can SLI, no more blue-screening (as of yet), secure boot violations or random reboots so far. Feeling slightly optimistic.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> X99-Supported Nvidia Drivers out now: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/77837/en-us
> 
> X99-E WS Bios Update 0509: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/BIOS/X99-E-WS-ASUS-0509.zip
> 
> Both have been godsends so far. I can SLI, no more blue-screening (as of yet), secure boot violations or random reboots so far. Feeling slightly optimistic.


What do you mean by X-99 support?? I couldnt see anything for that mentioned??

Thank you for the links though.

I have not seen an updated bios for the RVE, just a beta version 002. So much for being a premium product as I have discovered


----------



## Silent Scone

There will be fixes in there for x99 platform. Spoke to a rep last week


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> What do you mean by X-99 support?? I couldnt see anything for that mentioned??
> 
> Thank you for the links though.
> 
> I have not seen an updated bios for the RVE, just a beta version 002. So much for being a premium product as I have discovered


Beta UEFI 002 only came out last Friday. The RVE has had an update almost every week for the past few weeks. There will be another shortly.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It is advertised in places. We had this since Z97 and pushed it quite hard there also. The fan controls are good.


This is false. The Z97 platform does not have native PWM support on all fan headers. So far it looks like only the X99 platform has this kind of extensive support.

*Asus Maximus VII Formula*

_CPU_FAN_
Pin 1: FAN PWM
Pin 2: FAN IN
Pin 3: FAN POWER
Pin 4: GND

_CHA_FAN_
Pin 1: +5V
Pin 2: FAN IN
Pin 3: FAN POWER
Pin 4: GND

*Asus Rampage V Extreme*

_CPU_FAN_
Pin 1: FAN PWM
Pin 2: FAN IN
Pin 3: FAN POWER
Pin 4: GND

_CHA_FAN_
Pin 1: FAN PWM
Pin 2: FAN IN
Pin 3: FAN POWER
Pin 4: GND


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> This is false. The Z97 platform does not have native PWM support on all fan headers. So far it looks like only the X99 platform has this kind of extensive support.
> 
> *Asus Maximus VII Formula*
> 
> _CPU_FAN_
> Pin 1: FAN PWM
> Pin 2: FAN IN
> Pin 3: FAN POWER
> Pin 4: GND
> 
> _CHA_FAN_
> Pin 1: +5V
> Pin 2: FAN IN
> Pin 3: FAN POWER
> Pin 4: GND
> 
> *Asus Rampage V Extreme*
> 
> _CPU_FAN_
> Pin 1: FAN PWM
> Pin 2: FAN IN
> Pin 3: FAN POWER
> Pin 4: GND
> 
> _CHA_FAN_
> Pin 1: FAN PWM
> Pin 2: FAN IN
> Pin 3: FAN POWER
> Pin 4: GND


The manual for the ROG boards needs an update - that info is incorrect. So it is NOT false


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The manual for the ROG boards needs an update - that info is incorrect. So it is NOT false


So you can confirm that the Z97 boards have the same pin layout as the X99 boards?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> So you can confirm that the Z97 boards have the same pin layout as the X99 boards?


No on the Z97 boards the PWM pin is where the GND pins should be!







And when you use PWM mode on those headers for the M7F in UEFI it reverses those two pins with each other!









Read my posts again - I've already confirmed it.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No on the Z97 boards the PWM pin is where the GND pins should be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you use PWM mode on those headers for the M7F in UEFI it reverses those two pins with each other!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my posts again - I've already confirmed it.


But do the CHA_FAN headers on the Formula still have +5v or do they also have FAN PWM like the CPU_FAN header?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> But do the CHA_FAN headers on the Formula still have +5v or do they also have FAN PWM like the CPU_FAN header?


What do you think full PWM control means? The headers are all the same as the CPU header! The only difference is that the CPU header has auto detect for DC or PWM modes while the CHA fans need to be user set. IF there were a simple +5V there providing the option would be worthless.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What do you think full PWM control means? The headers are all the same as the CPU header!


Just making sure before I purchase a $300 dollar motherboard only to find it in reality doesn't support PWM fans natively. The outdated manual is very confusing and I must ask why you haven't updated it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Just making sure before I purchase a $300 dollar motherboard only to find it in reality doesn't support PWM fans natively. The outdated manual is very confusing and I must ask why you haven't updated it.


I'm not the one that makes the updates. I have requested it but those channels are out of my hands. I would not have made the claim in the first place if I did not know for sure.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'm not the one that makes the updates. I have requested it but those channels are out of my hands. I would not have made the claim in the first place if I did not know for sure.


Gotcha. Thanks for the help.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Gotcha. Thanks for the help.


No worries. I was close to pulling some scope shots out - but at least you believed it.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No worries. I was close to pulling some scope shots out - but at least you believed it.


Yeah. When you're going to assemble a build with only the motherboard and fans costing $500 together (Noctua iPPC) you want to make sure the fans can be controlled properly.

But once again, thanks for helping me out.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Yeah. When you're going to assemble a build with only the motherboard and fans costing $500 together (Noctua iPPC) you want to make sure the fans can be controlled properly.
> 
> But once again, thanks for helping me out.


Any further questions on Z97 please use the Z97 support thread instead of this one. Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Beta UEFI 002 only came out last Friday. The RVE has had an update almost every week for the past few weeks. There will be another shortly.


Are these unofficial bios updates for the r5e or will they (ever) appear in the support section of the product page?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Are these unofficial bios updates for the r5e or will they (ever) appear in the support section of the product page?


Unofficial updates by an official employee? They might, they might not (builds can be amalgamated or superseded). If you don't want to use them, you don't have to. Either way, this will be the last time I will respond on this one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Unofficial updates by an official employee? They might, they might not (builds can be amalgamated or superseded). If you don't want to use them, you don't have to. Either way, this will be the last time I will respond on this one.


dude- most *customers* look to the Asus website for something as critical as a bios update. Obviously you're a tech guy. Customer relations/sales doe s not seem to be part of the training for Asus Official club support. You got something against me asking the question??
Last time I ask. here. I can always ask via support ticket - right?


----------



## [email protected]

The support site update process is a lot slower so you may never see the same interim builds I post to help users in limbo there. If that does not suit your mindset then feel free to stick to the support site. Yes you may contact support if you wish.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The support site update process is a lot slower so you may never see the same interim builds I post to help users in limbo there. If that does not suit your mindset then feel free to stick to the support site. Yes you may contact support if you wish.


Thank you for the kind answer and expert support of this user community.


----------



## chuuurles

iv got a noob question. Going from X99 deluxe to RVE will i have 2 do a clean install of windows 8.1 or just get the correct drivers once i am in the OS?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuuurles*
> 
> iv got a noob question. Going from X99 deluxe to RVE will i have 2 do a clean install of windows 8.1 or just get the correct drivers once i am in the OS?


You can probably get away with that - I've swapped boards here. Do be sure to uninstall AI suite and the sound software/tools first though. Then install the ROG stuff on top.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thank you for the kind answer and expert support of this user community.


Thanks. I hope you can understand I am just one person - I cannot keep track of everything on my own. The build updates are made when thet have been fully baked by HQ. I bypass that mechansim so that users can get their rigs working ASAP. There isn't really anything more to it. The fixes we find all go into the support side builds - at some point. That's all it is. Having me present allows that system to work. Anyone having issue in NA due to a build would be taken care of by me.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

@[email protected]

sorry but I'm new here, but have you answered my questions? I don't know how to track reply...


----------



## chuuurles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can probably get away with that - I've swapped boards here. Do be sure to uninstall AI suite and the sound software/tools first though. Then install the ROG stuff on top.


dam i dont have the deluxe anymore so will not be able to delete ai suit.. i guess i should go for clean install?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuuurles*
> 
> dam i dont have the deluxe anymore so will not be able to delete ai suit.. i guess i should go for clean install?


Try uninstalling the previous version and any other remaining drivers/tools. That should still work.


----------



## chuuurles

will do thanks Raja!


----------



## Bingo13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> What do you mean by X-99 support?? I couldnt see anything for that mentioned??
> 
> Thank you for the links though.
> 
> I have not seen an updated bios for the RVE, just a beta version 002. So much for being a premium product as I have discovered


1. Intel had to patch microcode to enable dual-GPU card (Titan, R295) operation about two weeks ago along with a patch for SLI/CF bugs.
2. NV and AMD are now optimizing their drivers for this platform. The latest NV driver update offers improved performance and compatibility on the X99 platform, provided the EFIs are updated with the latest microcode patches. The 0702/002 on the RVE contain these patches as does 0509 WS and 0902 Deluxe (0801 also). The latest AMD 14.7 betas also have X99 specific pathways.
3. The launch of this platform was rushed to some degree and it always takes a little time to smooth things out. Intel is still working on 100 strap memory optimizations so that is another area that will see changes over the next couple of months. I fully expect the next NV/AMD driver releases to offer some additional performance enhancements on X99.
4. As for being a premium product, the RVE is just that and the fact that the team is rolling out EFI updates this quickly just proves it along with direct support here and at other top forums. A formal beta or public release based on 002 will be out very shortly since it is in QA now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bingo13*
> 
> 1. Intel had to patch microcode to enable dual-GPU card (Titan, R295) operation about two weeks ago along with a patch for SLI/CF bugs.
> 2. NV and AMD are now optimizing their drivers for this platform. The latest NV driver update offers improved performance and compatibility on the X99 platform, provided the EFIs are updated with the latest microcode patches. The 0702/002 on the RVE contain these patches as does 0509 WS and 0902 Deluxe (0801 also). The latest AMD 14.7 betas also have X99 specific pathways.
> 3. The launch of this platform was rushed to some degree and it always takes a little time to smooth things out. Intel is still working on 100 strap memory optimizations so that is another area that will see changes over the next couple of months. I fully expect the next NV/AMD driver releases to offer some additional performance enhancements on X99.
> 4. As for being a premium product, the RVE is just that and the fact that the team is rolling out EFI updates this quickly just proves it along with direct support here and at other top forums. *A formal beta or public release based on 002 will be out very shortly since it is in QA now*.


super! Thanks!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Thanks. I hope you can understand I am just one person - I cannot keep track of everything on my own. The build updates are made when thet have been fully baked by HQ. I bypass that mechansim so that users can get their rigs working ASAP. There isn't really anything more to it. The fixes we find all go into the support side builds - at some point. That's all it is. Having me present allows that system to work. Anyone having issue in NA due to a build would be taken care of by me.


It's a great way of keeping users informed especially with maturing boards. Appreciate all the support so far with this platform. Only thing left for me to do is attempt to get adaptive working correctly, but having said that as it only works on 100 strap, it might not be for me


----------



## Bingo13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> super! Thanks!


We might have another beta via 0005 first but the upgrade path to a support site release is based on 0002/0005 fixes in QA now. Just hoping everyone realizes that we are addressing all concerns reported and turning betas to solve any immediate issues until we hit the next public release and then it starts all over.


----------



## wb428

Just want to say thanks to Raja and ASUS for stepping up and engaging with us directly here. X99 still very new and I know things will get ironed out through normal support channels but IMO it is great to have this interim direct support which is very rare in my experience (and probably why some are confused).


----------



## L36

Does anyone have issues with x99 deluxe and a sound card? My xonar stx does not work. Gets detected by mobo and in windows, driver instals fine. However, no music player plays anything, YouTube or any videos crash no matter what browser or flash based or html5 based player is used.

As soon as I disable the xonar in device manager or use onboard solution everything works great.

Second issue, my gskil 2400 16 GB kit does not work in black slots of the deluxe, if even one module or all in black slot it throws Q code 53. This also happened on the first mobo which I RMAd with new egg thinking it was bad memory slots. Though memory works fine in the gray slots.

0902 BIOS, windows 8.1, all updates and newest drivers...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Does anyone have issues with x99 deluxe and a sound card? My xonar stx does not work. Gets detected by mobo and in windows, driver instals fine. However, no music player plays anything, YouTube or any videos crash no matter what browser or flash based or html5 based player is used.
> 
> As soon as I disable the xonar in device manager or use onboard solution everything works great.
> 
> 0902 BIOS, windows 8.1, all updates and newest drivers...


Which slot is the card in and which slot is the titan in?


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Which slot is the card in and which slot is the titan in?


Titan is in the first pcie slot closest to the socket. Sound card, tried every slot. Same exact results.


----------



## [email protected]

We have not managed to replicate this one yet. I have 2 X570s here and an Essence STX in the last slot and it works fine. Will have to see if HQ can try with a single Titan


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> We have not managed to replicate this one yet. I have 2 X570s here and an Essence STX in the last slot and it works fine. Will have to see if HQ can try with a single Titan


I even formated windows and installed the soundcard driver first thing to reduce dependencies. Nope, did not work.


----------



## [email protected]

Strange - works fine on my system here and two others. Can only think some GPUs cause a conflict for some reason.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Strange - works fine on my system here and two others. Can only think some GPUs cause a conflict for some reason.


I will try the new nvidia driver that's been out for maxwell. Additionally I will test the soundcard in my z68 rig to ensure its not faulty. I'll report back later tonight.


----------



## chuuurles

RVE fired up and running with GTX 980 pretty happy









Firestrike score went from 10487 to 12882 !


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bingo13*
> 
> 1. Intel had to patch microcode to enable dual-GPU card (Titan, R295) operation about two weeks ago along with a patch for SLI/CF bugs.
> 2. NV and AMD are now optimizing their drivers for this platform. The latest NV driver update offers improved performance and compatibility on the X99 platform, provided the EFIs are updated with the latest microcode patches. The 0702/002 on the RVE contain these patches as does 0509 WS and 0902 Deluxe (0801 also). The latest AMD 14.7 betas also have X99 specific pathways.
> 3. The launch of this platform was rushed to some degree and it always takes a little time to smooth things out. Intel is still working on 100 strap memory optimizations so that is another area that will see changes over the next couple of months. I fully expect the next NV/AMD driver releases to offer some additional performance enhancements on X99.
> 4. As for being a premium product, the RVE is just that and the fact that the team is rolling out EFI updates this quickly just proves it along with direct support here and at other top forums. A formal beta or public release based on 002 will be out very shortly since it is in QA now.


I don't know if this will help you at all, but here goes. I have two EVGA 780ti SC's that kept crashing my system in SLI mode. I was able to correct the problem by keeping them from going in to boost mode by backing off the clock. I have had this exact same issue with all four of the X99 Deluxe boards I have had in my 5960X rig. For some reason the X99 board does not like gpu clock rates over 1000mhz with SLI. I hope your team will look in to this issue.

I am still trying to find the link to the 9.02 bios. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I am still trying to find the link to the 9.02 bios. Can anyone help me with this?


https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnTmdTY2lTdUdiVUk/edit

It's in the first post of this thread now.


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Does anyone have issues with x99 deluxe and a sound card? My xonar stx does not work. Gets detected by mobo and in windows, driver instals fine. However, no music player plays anything, YouTube or any videos crash no matter what browser or flash based or html5 based player is used.
> 
> As soon as I disable the xonar in device manager or use onboard solution everything works great.
> 
> Second issue, my gskil 2400 16 GB kit does not work in black slots of the deluxe, if even one module or all in black slot it throws Q code 53. This also happened on the first mobo which I RMAd with new egg thinking it was bad memory slots. Though memory works fine in the gray slots.
> 
> 0902 BIOS, windows 8.1, all updates and newest drivers...


Got my STX yesterday, installed it to the 5th slot and working fine here.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> Got my STX yesterday, installed it to the 5th slot and working fine here.


I will try this again and report back. Thanks.


----------



## TheReaperX

still havent get my soundcard working returning the board back hope i will get a better one next time! Seems many have this problem with gtx titan card not only me so i dont know whats wrong!


----------



## L36

Update
Tested the soundcard in my Z68 rig and it works fine. Removed the old nvidia driver, used DDU to remove any driver traces and installed 344.11. The problem still continues. Card is detected in the BIOS and windows but if its the default output then music players do not play anything and youtube videos crash.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

L36,

Myself and others have had very similar (or exact) same issue.

SLI EVGA Titans, stock in slots 1-3 on RVE.

Asus Xonar Essence STX in last slot (which was sharing with M.2 drive).

Powers up, identified, relays work, but no sound and videos freeze.

For now using onboard.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> L36,
> 
> Myself and others have had very similar (or exact) same issue.
> 
> SLI EVGA Titans, stock in slots 1-3 on RVE.
> 
> Asus Xonar Essence STX in last slot (which was sharing with M.2 drive).
> 
> Powers up, identified, relays work, but no sound and videos freeze.
> 
> For now using onboard.


Oh, good to hear I'm not the only one with this issue. I assume no solution as of now?
Thanks.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bingo13*
> 
> 1. Intel had to patch microcode to enable dual-GPU card (Titan, R295) operation about two weeks ago along with a patch for SLI/CF bugs.
> 2. NV and AMD are now optimizing their drivers for this platform. The latest NV driver update offers improved performance and compatibility on the X99 platform, provided the EFIs are updated with the latest microcode patches. The 0702/002 on the RVE contain these patches as does 0509 WS and 0902 Deluxe (0801 also). The latest AMD 14.7 betas also have X99 specific pathways.
> 3. The launch of this platform was rushed to some degree and it always takes a little time to smooth things out. Intel is still working on 100 strap memory optimizations so that is another area that will see changes over the next couple of months. I fully expect the next NV/AMD driver releases to offer some additional performance enhancements on X99.
> 4. As for being a premium product, the RVE is just that and the fact that the team is rolling out EFI updates this quickly just proves it along with direct support here and at other top forums. A formal beta or public release based on 002 will be out very shortly since it is in QA now.


Hi Bingo,

Thanks for the information. Please (and Raja, Praz) dont feel that I am having a go at you or Asus personally. I very much appreciate the ongoing help and support on this forum. Without it, would certainly be more in the dark than I am.

I understand that Bios's are not something that are quickly thrown together, just noticing (incorrectly??) that the deluxe was getting more bios support than the RVE. Then as Raja pointed out, it has had one a week, my mistake. I apologise.

I appreciate a lot of tech releases are "rushed out" nowadays. Nature of the industry and commercial decisions. Pity, but lets be honest, that is business. No one forced me to buy X99 as soon as it was released, my choice. I also appreciate that being on cutting edge, you have to live with bugs until they are eventually ironed out.

What I am trying to do is give you as much information so that the problems I am having for example can be tracked, identified and hopefully fixed









I finally think I tracked down the 40 code with a "normal" boot. Raja mentioned something about Hybrid boot. I thought I had disabled this in power management (windows 8.1). Unfortunately there is another check box (Enable fast boot) that also needs to be unchecked. So far no more 40 Q codes.


----------



## Burke888

I currently own the X99 ASUS Deluxe motherboard. Does anyone know how to get GPU-Z and Nvidia Control Panel to recognize that my cards are in PCIe 3.0 ports? I do have the latest BIOS.
As of now it says PCIe 2.0

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> trying to do is give you as much information so that the problems I am having for example can be tracked, identified and hopefully fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally think I tracked down the 40 code with a "normal" boot. Raja mentioned something about Hybrid boot. I thought I had disabled this in power management (windows 8.1). Unfortunately there is another check box (Enable fast boot) that also needs to be unchecked. So far no more 40 Q codes.


There is no need to disable FAST BOOT if it works. You can evaluate whichever is best for your system.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> I currently own the X99 ASUS Deluxe motherboard. Does anyone know how to get GPU-Z and Nvidia Control Panel to recognize that my cards are in PCIe 3.0 ports? I do have the latest BIOS.
> As of now it says PCIe 2.0
> 
> Thanks!


If you go under PCH Settings in BIOS it is under one of the options there, it will be in auto, select GEN 3 for all PCIE slots


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There is no need to disable FAST BOOT if it works. You can evaluate whichever is best for your system.


This is true. At this stage I cannot tell the difference in boot times to be honest. Unfortunately I am talking to you in two threads (RVE as well), sorry.

I am also trying to ascertain if the Hybrid boot is the cause of the AD codes and freeze during boot on my RVE. For now will leave disabled









Thank you for the reply though, I really do appreciate it









Cheers

Rob


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There is no need to disable FAST BOOT if it works. You can evaluate whichever is best for your system.


Raja, is there a bios version 9.02 for the Asus X99 Deluxe?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Raja, is there a bios version 9.02 for the Asus X99 Deluxe?


You mean 0902 right? I linked it before, it is in the first post.


----------



## L36

Raja, if I may suggest it would be nice if you can link all the latest BIOSes unlisted on the support site in your sig to Google drive so we can grab them when they show up in your sig.
Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

all the bios(es) are in gunslinger's thread - get them there.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/0_20


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> all the bios(es) are in gunslinger's thread - get them there.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/0_20


Thanks. Id rep you but it wont let me for some reason.


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you go under PCH Settings in BIOS it is under one of the options there, it will be in auto, select GEN 3 for all PCIE slots


I do not have the GEN 3 option?
Does anyone know how to get the GEN 3 option? Even the manual does not mention GEN 3.
Thanks!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> I do not have the GEN 3 option?
> Does anyone know how to get the GEN 3 option? Even the manual does not mention GEN 3.
> Thanks!


Hello

For PCIe 3.0 you are looking in the wrong section. The PCH is is PCIe 2.0 max. Go to Advanced > System Agent Configuration > NB PCI-E Configuration for configuring the individual PCIe 3.0 slot link speed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Thanks. Id rep you but i*t wont let me for some reason.*


really? is this post greyed out for you too?


----------



## weinstein888

Mobo is only detecting 16GB of memory when I enable XMP. Do I need to up the VCCSA? What gives? Also, it seems that for some reason whenever I edit something in the BIOS, my boot priorities are completely reset and it prioritizes my external drives instead of my RAID array (which I'm less concerned about). I really just want to be able to run my memory at at LEAST their rated speed.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really? is this post greyed out for you too?


Nope, no popup that asks for a reason to rep. Maybe my browser settings or addons are the issue.
Edit HTTPS everywhere was the culprit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Nope, no popup that asks for a reason to rep. Maybe my browser settings or addons are the issue.
> Edit HTTPS everywhere was the culprit.


np. ... and thanks!


----------



## Radix999

Raja - is there any issue using the ASUS TurboV Core app with the X-99 Deluxe. I noticed my friend with a ROG use it and it's waaaay more reliable than the AI Suite 3 - which seems to reset values and ignore changes at random.
I've downloaded it and installed it and it appears to work - but thought I'd check with you and see if there is anything I need to know regarding it's use.


----------



## weinstein888

Anyone? Mobo is only detecting 16GB of memory when I enable XMP. Have 4x8GB. Do I need to up the VCCSA?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Anyone? Mobo is only detecting 16GB of memory when I enable XMP. Have 4x8GB. Do I need to up the VCCSA?


Hello

With the CPU and cache at default speeds set VCCSA to 1.00V and work up and down from there not exceeding 1.15V. If all the ram is still not detected remove and reinstall each ram module. If still no change remove the CPU, check for any bent or misaligned pins in the CPU socket, carefully replace the CPU and evenly tighten the heatsink or waterblock being careful not to overtighten it.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> With the CPU and cache at default speeds set VCCSA to 1.00V and work up and down from there not exceeding 1.15V. If all the ram is still not detected remove and reinstall each ram module. If still no change remove the CPU, check for any bent or misaligned pins in the CPU socket, carefully replace the CPU and evenly tighten the heatsink or waterblock being careful not to overtighten it.


I'm thinking it has to be voltage related since when XMP is disabled all 32GB are detected. Being a relatively inexperienced overclocker, especially on ASUS boards, how does the VCCSA "offset" work? I understand the concept of offsets, but I'm not sure what the starting point is to know what I have to add to attain 1.10V or whatever I'm going to go with.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I'm thinking it has to be voltage related since when XMP is disabled all 32GB are detected. Being a relatively inexperienced overclocker, especially on ASUS boards, how does the VCCSA "offset" work? I understand the concept of offsets, but I'm not sure what the starting point is to know what I have to add to attain 1.10V or whatever I'm going to go with.


I think I know what your challenge is. On your 'Extreme Tweaker" page look for a setting called "Fully Manual Mode" (it is right above the core voltage setting. If you enable that setting, you will see a 'VCSSA' setting you can actually input your voltage. With 32gb of memory, you should set it at about 1.05v If you go up higher than that, I run 64gb at 3000, which requires me to jump up to about 1.14.

As far as offset goes, if you enable fully manual, you will set the current voltage next to your VCCSA. Then you go back to disabling fully manual and work your offset from there. For instance, if your VCSSA voltage indicates 1.01 and you want to try 1.05, simply choose the '+' offset and enter .04 Another example would be that your VCSSA is showing 1.08 and you want to try 1.03. To do that, simply choose the '-' offset and enter .05

I hope that helps you.


----------



## [email protected]

When you enable xmp you sre increasing frequency as well if the kit is rated faster than 2133.

Try manual vccsa first. Offset is often confusing for beginners.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> When you enable xmp you sre increasing frequency as well if the kit is rated faster than 2133.
> 
> Try manual vccsa first. Offset is often confusing for beginners.


Raja, the problem is that there is a lot of people who don't know where the manual vcssa setting is. It does not show up until you enable "fully manual". I had a RIVBE before this deluxe and it did not have the fully manual setting nor an offset setting for vcssa. It was very easy to find on the RIVBE bios, but not on the new X99 Deluxe bios. Unfortunately, if you look at the manual, it does not tell you about where to find the manual VCSSA setting. Believe me, I looked for days for it before I ran across it on accident.


----------



## weinstein888

What's a good DRAM voltage? Now I'm getting 24GB across all cores on +.200 VCCSA, but my DRAM voltage is set to 1.2V across the board. Is that too low?


----------



## Fidelitas

[email protected], I did something purely on accident yesterday and I am wondering if you could tell me what happened. I set my board switch to oc both the block and ratio. Then I went in and set my RAM at in the 1800 range so that I could keep my mem speed down while trying to obtain a stable cpu overclock. For some reason, the board doubled my memory speed and I ended up posting at 3666 Why would the board effectively double my memory frequency setting in the bios?


----------



## Fidelitas

That comes down to whatever your RAM manufacturer suggests. You need to check your RAM's documentation and or visit the manufacturers website to determine what voltage they recommend setting your RAM at.

An easier way is to set both settings at auto. Choose your speed, go in to dram timings and set your page all on auto. Reboot your system and go back in to your bios. Then take a look at the voltages next to the settings and enter them as they are indicated. Then go in dram timings and you should see your latency settings. Enter them, and you should be good to go. The auto settings on the X99 work fantastic and a lot of times they will tell you what voltages, etc. that you should be at.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> What's a good DRAM voltage? Now I'm getting 24GB across all cores on +.200 VCCSA, but my DRAM voltage is set to 1.2V across the board. Is that too low?


If your running the Ripjaws you listed on your build, they most likely run at 1.2v I have the 3000 version and they use 1.2 until I get up over 2600 and then require 1.35v


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> What's a good DRAM voltage? Now I'm getting 24GB across all cores on +.200 VCCSA, but my DRAM voltage is set to 1.2V across the board. Is that too low?


By the way if you having trouble seeing your RAM on the X99 board, it is normally because your RAM settings are way out of wack. I went through that same issue the other day. If you want to know if they are actually seated right on the board, go in to your bios. Under the tools tab you will find a tool called 'speed'. It will actually show you what your latency settings should be set at and it will also show you what slots are showing memory installed.


----------



## weinstein888

The stupid thing is, they all do XMP except for one slot. I've tried switching the DIMMs around to no avail. And that slot works perfectly fine when they're at 2133...I'll try playing with it some more I guess. The SPD tool in the BIOS even shows the DIMM in slot B1, but unlike the others doesn't recognize the manufacturer or capacity when XMP is enabled.

Edit: Okay, this is stupid. The XMP 2400Mhz finally took with 1.15V VCCSA and 1.35 DRAM Voltage for A and B. Either I got the worst-binned memory in existence or I have a weak slot. I'm thinking it's the latter? Does that even make sense?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> The stupid thing is, they all do XMP except for one slot. I've tried switching the DIMMs around to no avail. And that slot works perfectly fine when they're at 2133...I'll try playing with it some more I guess. The SPD tool in the BIOS even shows the DIMM in slot B1, but unlike the others doesn't recognize the manufacturer or capacity when XMP is enabled.
> 
> Edit: Okay, this is stupid. The XMP 2400Mhz finally took with 1.15V VCCSA and 1.35 DRAM Voltage for A and B. Either I got the worst-binned memory in existence or I have a weak slot. I'm thinking it's the latter? Does that even make sense?


Re-seat the CPU and try again. It could be the CPU memory controller as well. Update to the latest UEFI as well if you have not already.


----------



## weinstein888

Unless those values are unsafe I'm going to keep it that way until I upgrade my GPUs in a few weeks. Don't feel like taking apart my rig and refilling it again. They're safe, just higher than what should be needed for that speed, right? The VRM heatsinks have two big 180mm fans pointed directly up at them and it isn't going above 40C. Also, I updated to 0509 on the WS board last night.


----------



## [email protected]

1.15V is okay for VCCSA but your DRAM should not require so much over-voltage. If re-seating the CPU does not help, you can try a different board if you wish (RMA it).

I know some of you guys are beginners but here's something to bear in mind if you build a rig again. Never plumb an elaborate waterloop until you have tested everything is okay.

At the same time, don't try and walk before you can run with overclocking. There are guys here that RMA boards just because they don't understand the platform. All such things do is raise board costs for future customers. If you've been through more than one board and are getting the same issue, the problem usually lies with another component or there are issues with the settings being applied.

-Raja


----------



## Silent Scone

With the deluxe I had to reseat the last DIMM a few times before it became stable. The DIMM slot design isn't as rigid as it was on the X79 Deluxe. a lot of lateral movement. IMO


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1.15V is okay for VCCSA but your DRAM should not require so much over-voltage. If re-seating the CPU does not help, you can try a different board if you wish (RMA it).
> 
> I know some of you guys are beginners but here's something to bear in mind if you build a rig again. Never plumb an elaborate waterloop until you have tested everything is okay.
> 
> At the same time, *don't try and walk before you can run with overclocking*. There are guys here that RMA boards just because they don't understand the platform. All such things do is raise board costs for future customers. If you've been through more than one board and are getting the same issue, the problem usually lies with another component or there are issues with the settings being applied.
> 
> -Raja


great advice!... but backwards.







lolz


----------



## Silent Scone

Raja, there is definitely something a miss with this BIOS in terms of this BF code we were talking about before. It could be any working setting, I have known working profiles that are 24/7 and it will just keep flagging until I set optimised defaults and re-enter everything lol.

It's not a massive issue, as I've sorted my benching profiles now, but kind of defeats the object of saving profiles post if you can't reapply profiles that work after a failed post


----------



## [email protected]

Retraining issues. Vccsa, and enable fast boot options are your only ticket around it. Or tail back the OC.

Btw vccsa has zones. Its not linear in how it scales through the range.


----------



## Silent Scone

Ok, will keep that in mind


----------



## Jneim

I was trying to sift through this thread and find an answer but have not been able to find one. First off I continuously get the CPU Fan error due to a water cooling loop set the monitor to ignore and still get the issue. But that isn't my main problem now, I just got a EVGA 980 last evening and went to install it but first I decided to update to newest bios via ez update. to 0801. Turned off the system took out my 760 and put the 980 in and when it gets to the error I F1 and boot >> HDD to get it to jump into windows well now all it does is blink the white cursor up in upper left a few times then jumps back into bios. I have all default settings and am not trying to overclock anything, I have tried jumping to 0902 and still no luck.I've also tried putting back in the 760 with no luck as well. Both cards have been in VGA port 3 and 1. Not sure what would cause this.

Any ideas gents?

AE Qcode is showing.


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Let me get this right, If I have a board that is missing one of the PCI slots then I definitely must of set it wrong. If I have another board that when I open the socket cover to put in my processor, I found with damaged pins, I guess I should of just used that one. Finally, if I hear my computer trying to start up on its own and come in to a room to find my VRM chokes smoking and then it takes out the processor with it, I guess I did not have it set right. By the way, it would be really nice if you folks would pay for that 5960x that all I can do with it now is pitch it in the garbage can.
> 
> And finally, I will never forget our PM's where I asked you how I could run my 4960X at stock settings on my RIVBE and you tell me:
> 
> "For Intel type stock turn off Asus multi core enhance in uefi. Keep dram speeds under 1866 if using more than one DIMM per channel. If really being anal about Intel stock.operation then you will want to check the supported memory timings in the Intel white papers as well."
> 
> Be sure to let me know where that 'multi core enhance' setting is hiding on the RIVBE bios, because I am still looking for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ASUS Multi Core Enhance is in the AI Tweaker menu, at least on the X99 Deluxe iirc. Also if you've had so many issues with ASUS boards as you claimed, why keep buying from them? Personally, one or two issues from a particular vendor is all it takes to get me looking elsewhere.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jneim*
> 
> I was trying to sift through this thread and find an answer but have not been able to find one. First off I continuously get the CPU Fan error due to a water cooling loop set the monitor to ignore and still get the issue. But that isn't my main problem now, I just got a EVGA 980 last evening and went to install it but first I decided to update to newest bios via ez update. to 0801. Turned off the system took out my 760 and put the 980 in and when it gets to the error I F1 and boot >> HDD to get it to jump into windows well now all it does is blink the white cursor up in upper left a few times then jumps back into bios. I have all default settings and am not trying to overclock anything, I have tried jumping to 0902 and still no luck.I've also tried putting back in the 760 with no luck as well. Both cards have been in VGA port 3 and 1. Not sure what would cause this.
> 
> Any ideas gents?
> 
> AE Qcode is showing.


Hi,

For CPU fan warnings set CPU fan low limit to ignore in the options for the fan header. Setting the monitor option to ignore will not prevent the speed warning.

For the BOOT issue with the drive, go into the BOOT section of UEFI and make sure the correct drive is at the top of the BOOT order. The issue you are getting is due to the BOOT order being reset after you updated UEFI.

-Raja


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jneim*
> 
> I was trying to sift through this thread and find an answer but have not been able to find one. First off I continuously get the CPU Fan error due to a water cooling loop set the monitor to ignore and still get the issue. But that isn't my main problem now, I just got a EVGA 980 last evening and went to install it but first I decided to update to newest bios via ez update. to 0801. Turned off the system took out my 760 and put the 980 in and when it gets to the error I F1 and boot >> HDD to get it to jump into windows well now all it does is blink the white cursor up in upper left a few times then jumps back into bios. I have all default settings and am not trying to overclock anything, I have tried jumping to 0902 and still no luck.I've also tried putting back in the 760 with no luck as well. Both cards have been in VGA port 3 and 1. Not sure what would cause this.
> 
> Any ideas gents?
> 
> AE Qcode is showing.


Try taking out your memory sticks and battery off your motherboard. Let it sit for about 10 minutes, than reinstall everything and clear your CMOS. I had the same problem when I got rid of my junk Asus 780ti and moved up to an EVGA 780ti SC. For some reason, the new mb does not want to clear your previous settings.


----------



## [email protected]

Guys - for those of you that prefer not to engage with certain members please just add them to your ignore list. If you hover over their name you will see a pop up list that allows you to block their posts. Best way forward. If the bickering continues we can re-evaluate presence here.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1.15V is okay for VCCSA but your DRAM should not require so much over-voltage. If re-seating the CPU does not help, you can try a different board if you wish (RMA it).
> 
> I know some of you guys are beginners but here's something to bear in mind if you build a rig again. Never plumb an elaborate waterloop until you have tested everything is okay.
> 
> At the same time, don't try and walk before you can run with overclocking. There are guys here that RMA boards just because they don't understand the platform. All such things do is raise board costs for future customers. If you've been through more than one board and are getting the same issue, the problem usually lies with another component or there are issues with the settings being applied.
> 
> -Raja
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the advice and all and the fact that you're tending these threads and understand you're a person and not a "customer care associate" robot, but I don't think sarcasm is something most people, including myself expect from someone representing an enormous hardware manufacturer like ASUS. That's why you're getting negative responses from people.
Click to expand...

Where's the sarcasm? There's quite a bit of wisdom you quoted right there.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I disagree with you. Raja told a guy that he was overvolting his dram when in fact, his dram require that much voltage to run at the speed he mentioned.


According to Gskill, the 2400 Ripjaws kits are rated at 1.20V.

http://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces--ripjaws-4-series-ddr4-memory-kits

If someone needs 1.35V DRAM voltage to run the kit at XMP, that is over-voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> The stupid thing is, they all do XMP except for one slot. I've tried switching the DIMMs around to no avail. And that slot works perfectly fine when they're at 2133...I'll try playing with it some more I guess. The SPD tool in the BIOS even shows the DIMM in slot B1, but unlike the others doesn't recognize the manufacturer or capacity when XMP is enabled.
> 
> Edit: Okay, this is stupid. The XMP 2400Mhz finally took with 1.15V VCCSA and 1.35 DRAM Voltage for A and B. Either I got the worst-binned memory in existence or I have a weak slot. I'm thinking it's the latter? Does that even make sense?


----------



## Silent Scone

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> You need to stop hiding behind your keyboard......I am a whole lot smarter than you, even if I don't know what some of the abbreviations some of you use mean. You pay attention to me, you may learn something. Maybe it is you who needs to stop running your mouth.
> 
> By the way, I think your full of it with your claims of a 4.7 at 1.375 vcore.






Uhuh...



Keep talking

Ignoring the above, 4.75 run with a 980GTX


----------



## PhilWrir

*Let me make this CRYSTAL clear*

This thread is for support on the ASUS X99 platform.

Thats it.

It is NOT for bashing ASUS and it is NOT for complaining about ASUS.

If you want to do that you are welcome to create your own thread where you can get help from raja and other members, but continued off topic posting in here is not going to be tolerated.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Guys - for those of you that prefer not to engage with certain members please just add them to your ignore list. If you hover over their name you will see a pop up list that allows you to block their posts. Best way forward. If the bickering continues we can re-evaluate presence here.


+ 1.


----------



## Radix999

@[email protected] - any chance you could answer my question earlier - would really appreciate it
Quote:


> Is there any issue using the ASUS TurboV Core app with the X-99 Deluxe.
> I noticed my friend with a ROG use it and it's waaaay more reliable than the AI Suite 3 - which seems to reset values and ignore changes at random.
> I've downloaded it and installed it and it appears to work - but thought I'd check with you and see if there is anything I need to know regarding it's use with the X99 Deluxe board.


----------



## [email protected]

You can use whichever tool you prefer.


----------



## kiwiis

Will a video card with a backplate fit without clearance issues into the first PCI-E slot on the X99 Deluxe? I know the area between the DIMMs is a tight fit..

I'm asking mainly about this STRIX design on the new 970/980:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_970_STRIX_OC/3.html


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Will a video card with a backplate fit without clearance issues into the first PCI-E slot on the X99 Deluxe? I know the area between the DIMMs is a tight fit..
> 
> I'm asking mainly about this STRIX design on the new 970/980:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_970_STRIX_OC/3.html


I'd say so. Good few mil clearance


----------



## tSgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd say so. Good few mil clearance


Indeed, I have a reverse ATX layout so my gpu is a bit bending and I still have a few mil of clearance.


----------



## weinstein888

4.5Ghz seems to be pretty rock solid stable on 1.3V. Idling at 30C. Gonna try this out for a while. 1749 on Cinebench CPU Test /drool.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Uhuh...
> 
> Keep talking
> Ignoring the above, 4.75 run with a 980GTX


nice one bro!


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> According to Gskill, the 2400 Ripjaws kits are rated at 1.20V.
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces--ripjaws-4-series-ddr4-memory-kits
> 
> If someone needs 1.35V DRAM voltage to run the kit at XMP, that is over-voltage.


I'd be RMAing the RAM, if anything.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's not unheard of. Seen worse binning than that believe it or not


----------



## weinstein888

In all likelihood, it's not the memory. Every DIMM OCs fine in the other slots. That one slot seems to have some kind of power delivery issue or something? When I upgrade my GPUs in a few weeks, I'm gonna try reseating the CPU and checking it again. If it remains screwy, I may RMA the board. I'm honestly not freaking out over it or anything. Plus the WS board is supposed to have the advanced RMA or whatever so it shouldn't be painful if I have to.


----------



## L36

Does anyone here have any issue having black slots in the deluxe recognizing RAM? My issue is that if I put my 2400 GSKIL kit into the black slots, even one module in one slot, rest in gray or all modules in black slots; I get Q code 53. If i use the gray slots only no issues. Running XMP or not, no difference. This same exact issue happened on the previous board which I RMAd, thought it was bad slots.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231790 is the exact kit I have. Tested with 0902 BIOS.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Does anyone here have any issue having black slots in the deluxe recognizing RAM? My issue is that if I put my 2400 GSKIL kit into the black slots, even one module in one slot, rest in gray or all modules in black slots; I get Q code 53. If i use the gray slots only no issues. Running XMP or not, no difference. This same exact issue happened on the previous board which I RMAd, thought it was bad slots.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231790 is the exact kit I have. Tested with 0902 BIOS.


Hello

All gray memory slots should be populated before using any of the black memory slots. Doing otherwise may lead to unpredictable behavior. Proper memory slot usage based on the number of modules used can be fond in the motherboard's user manual.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> All gray memory slots should be populated before using any of the black memory slots. Doing otherwise may lead to unpredictable behavior. Proper memory slot usage based on the number of modules used can be fond in the motherboard's user manual.


Dammit, I RMAd a perfectly good board then...


----------



## Jpmboy

Really have to look at the manual... if only the basic component assembly pictures!


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> In all likelihood, it's not the memory. Every DIMM OCs fine in the other slots. That one slot seems to have some kind of power delivery issue or something? When I upgrade my GPUs in a few weeks, I'm gonna try reseating the CPU and checking it again. If it remains screwy, I may RMA the board. I'm honestly not freaking out over it or anything. Plus the WS board is supposed to have the advanced RMA or whatever so it shouldn't be painful if I have to.


I'll let you know how my WS RMA goes.... kinda hard for a advance RMA with no stock lol. I got mine from newegg.ca


----------



## weinstein888

Anyone else having trouble getting the boot priority to take on occasion? It would seem that when I have to reset because of a crash when testing out an OC, I have to go in five or six times and set the boot priority to get it to stay that way. Otherwise it tries to prioritize my externals instead of my RAID Array and gives me a "Secure Boot Violation" red notification box after the POST screen instead of booting into Windows. It kind of feels like it may be something that I'M doing incorrectly, but I'm not sure what that might be. Weird.


----------



## LukkyStrike

i have seen some funny things with boot

If i have a USB drive connected it will always try to boot from there???? Even if there is no Boot partition on there???


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukkyStrike*
> 
> i have seen some funny things with boot
> 
> If i have a USB drive connected it will always try to boot from there???? Even if there is no Boot partition on there???


Which UEFI version and have you disabled that as a BOOT drive in the BOOT options?


----------



## LukkyStrike

damn thats CS!!!! what timezone you in???

I think it may be leftover from the initial OS setup. My issue is that coming from a Crossfire AM3+ board i am a bit lost in the BIOS, not to mention i have not used an INTEL chip since 2000, P4 1.4 GHZ with the one hit wonder RDRAM









i may have a few bios settings out of wack.

While you are on, i know this is a noob question, but what the hell is the strap? i set it to 100MHZ because your tutorial states that if you are running under 2400 ram this is where to go. then i adjust the the BCLK frequency x the Ratio which i assume runs like the FSBxMultiplier OC's i am used to running on my AMD chips of late?? yet the software tweeking on the deluxe does not "stick"??

Example in the TPU settings:

it states 80mhz @ a 40 ratio with the CPU strap set at 100mhz, yet if i change the BCLK freq to lets say 100 and the ratio to 44 it will not actually change anything, everything ends up back the same.

The Auto tuning in the main BIOS will run 4.175ghz with a voltage of 1.225 when i force the CPU into turbo mode with a benchmark??? should i only edit from the BIOS? Yet the settings outlined in the ASUS app do not add up??


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukkyStrike*
> 
> damn thats CS!!!! what timezone you in???
> 
> I think it may be leftover from the initial OS setup. My issue is that coming from a Crossfire AM3+ board i am a bit lost in the BIOS, not to mention i have not used an INTEL chip since 2000, P4 1.4 GHZ with the one hit wonder RDRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i may have a few bios settings out of wack.
> 
> While you are on, i know this is a noob question, but what the hell is the strap? i set it to 100MHZ because your tutorial states that if you are running under 2400 ram this is where to go. then i adjust the the BCLK frequency x the Ratio which i assume runs like the FSBxMultiplier OC's i am used to running on my AMD chips of late?? yet the software tweeking on the deluxe does not "stick"??
> 
> Example in the TPU settings:
> 
> it states 80mhz @ a 40 ratio with the CPU strap set at 100mhz, yet if i change the BCLK freq to lets say 100 and the ratio to 44 it will not actually change anything, everything ends up back the same.
> 
> The Auto tuning in the main BIOS will run 4.175ghz with a voltage of 1.225 when i force the CPU into turbo mode with a benchmark??? should i only edit from the BIOS? Yet the settings outlined in the ASUS app do not add up??


Update to the latest UEFI version then set the BOOT priority to have your BOOT drive at the top. Disable all other BOOT options if you wish. The latest Deluxe UEFI is linked in the first post of this thread.

The strap option simply offsets the reference clock - this allows some of the domains to remain at default frequency so they don't end up out of operable range.

CPU frequency = BCLK X CPU ratio as all one needs to remember (for calculating CPU freq). Ideally one should not adjust BCLK too far from the applied strap as it will push PCIe clocks up as well. It affects DMI frequency too (tho we have a clock buffer on board to offset that). BCLK will also offset memory freq (which has ratios as well) and Uncore freq (which has also its own ratios).

In your case I would simply start by setting 40 CPU ratio with 100 BCLK and DDR4-2400 (XMP if your kit has it). Then increase CPU ratio in steps of one according to the cooling used and the capabilities of your CPU sample.

Don't worry about trying to wring every MHz out of your memory kit by using BCLK. Focus on CPU speed as that is what matters most. BCLK offsetting for the strap should be left alone on 24/7 systems unless one _has_ to do it.

As stated in the guide don't overclock everything at once, it will just make debugging more difficult for you when there is system instability.

TPU adjustments in the OS are just for quick experiments I don't even bother with that type of stuff. Just dial in the CPU OC gradually from UEFI.


----------



## L36

Raja, when is a fix for wrong temp readouts due? Or is this no a BIOS but a software issue? My 5960x idling at 10C is rather ridiculous when my ambient is 25C.
I also noticed sometimes the temp readouts are accurate but sometimes they're just completely unrealistic. Its a hit and miss. Using HWMonitor 1.25.
I also noticed that C states are disabled by default, should we keep them disabled due to potential issues?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Raja, when is a fix for wrong temp readouts due? Or is this no a BIOS but a software issue? My 5960x idling at 10C is rather ridiculous when my ambient is 25C.
> I also noticed sometimes the temp readouts are accurate but sometimes they're just completely unrealistic. Its a hit and miss. Using HWMonitor 1.25.
> I also noticed that C states are disabled by default, should we keep them disabled due to potential issues?


Hello

Is this reading the core temperatures with HWMonitor? If so that software reads what is reported from the CPU. The board itself really has no influence over these readings. There should be no issues with C-States enabled. Doing so might knock off up to an additional amp at the EPS connector when fully idle.


----------



## Jpmboy

TJmax for the 5960X is 85C? Cause realtemp or coretemp have it at 105C by default.


----------



## [email protected]

You can set TJMax on the RVE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> TJmax for the 5960X is 85C? Cause realtemp or coretemp have it at 105C by default.


UEFI:

Advanced>CPU Configuration>Maximum CPU Core Temperature

That parameter configures TJMax. Intel opened it up on this platform.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hmm that's interesting. Are you running the latest video driver? Which OS?
> 
> You can try this UEFI build (0802):
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnckNFQWdXZTVHVUk/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> If that does not help let me know, I will ask HQ for a replication.


I tried updating the bios through ezupdater and it said it could not read this file, any idea why uefi will not recognize?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can set TJMax on the RVE
> UEFI:
> 
> Advanced>CPU Configuration>Maximum CPU Core Temperature
> 
> That parameter configures TJMax. Intel opened it up on this platform.


Thanks. Been running with 85C in the bios... assuming it was the correct value for the 8-core
 







So the bios value is what AID64 must be seeing - cool.
Sometimes it's hard to know what the "real" value is. Do you think 85C is the correct number?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> I tried updating the bios through ezupdater and it said it could not read this file, any idea why uefi will not recognize?


Update to 0902 in my sig.

Use a FAT32 formatted drive.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. Been running with 85C in the bios... assuming it was the correct value for the 8-core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the bios value is what AID64 must be seeing - cool.
> Sometimes it's hard to know what the "real" value is. Do you think 85C is the correct number?


Whatever you set in UEFI is the correct number - so if the tool shows the same number it is also correct.

That's based on the fact Intel opened it up. If there were a correct number there would be no control over the value (well past the point the die melts).









And even if there were a "correct number"it would only be correct for stock operation. Anything OC'd is in breach of correctness as far as Intel guidelines are concerned.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> I tried updating the bios through ezupdater and it said it could not read this file, any idea why uefi will not recognize?


Hello

This normally happens because of the hosting device or format. If using a SB stick be sure it is formatted as FAT32 and if necessary try a different USB stick.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Thanks Raja


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Whatever you set in UEFI is the correct number - so if the tool shows the same number it is also correct.
> 
> That's based on the fact Intel opened it up. If there were a correct number there would be no control over the value (well past the point the die melts).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even if there were a "correct number"it would only be correct for stock operation. *Anything OC'd is in breach of correctness as far as Intel guidelines are concerned*.












oh no! I'm "breaching". lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes you are, and they will happily tell you that if you have no protection plan








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh no! I'm "breaching". lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh no! *I'm "breaching"*. lol.


Salient part in bold.I know you like bold

PS. This is my humorous side, before someone kicks off. Nothing wrong with some jest


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Salient part in bold.I know you like bold
> PS. This is my humorous side, before someone kicks off. Nothing wrong with some jest


yeah - sometimes it can be like saying "Niagara Falls" to the Three Stooges.

BTW, memory performance on the r5e is very good







! Had it not been for a krap set of 3000c15's at first, things would have been much smoother. This cpu sample is only okay, 46 [email protected] and [email protected] are very usable, above that is "psuedo-stable".


corsair 2800lpx kit
i have training volts @ 1.385... I should try to lower that probably.


----------



## [email protected]

Try tuning VCCSA to around 1.02V if at default and enable the Attempt FAST BOOT parameters if you have not. That may help bring the DRAM POST voltage down.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try tuning VCCSA to around 1.02V if at default and enable the Attempt FAST BOOT parameters if you have not. That may help bring the DRAM POST voltage down.


ok. will do.

..." once more into the breach"


----------



## Silent Scone

I can confirm I need quite a lot of VCCSA on my chip. 1.16v to be precise for 3000mhz. Done a lot of backwards and forwards and having it that high is the only thing that's ironed out everything. Auto sits it at around 1.167-1.17.

Seems a shame considering the chip itself is pretty good silicon


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Since memory overclocking is completely out of my league, I ask anyone. On this board I am stuck at the XMP profiles barely running. XMP 1 is 2800 and XMP 2 is 3000. 1 runs off a 127 bclk and 2 runs off a 125 bclk strap.

Should I be able to achieve 100:100 ratio or will some higher frequencies rely on 100:133?

I haven't touched VCCSA but I run into memory errors up front trying to run the XMP 2 profile on this board or any manual overclock past 2800. Do I need to adjust the vccsa for these type of overclocks or is dram voltage and timings supposed to cut it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I can confirm I need quite a lot of VCCSA on my chip. 1.16v to be precise for 3000mhz. Done a lot of backwards and forwards and having it that high is the only thing that's ironed out everything. Auto sits it at around 1.167-1.17.
> 
> Seems a shame considering the chip itself is pretty good silicon


for the above 24/7 stuff, I have VSA @ 1.00 measured (one notch down from 1.000 in the bios) Maybe it's the ram kit?


----------



## Silent Scone

It could quite easily be, yeh. I doubt I'll keep it long as there are plenty better ones on the horizon. Only one way to find out


----------



## HiTechPixel

I got around to reading HardOCP's review of the X99 Deluxe (brilliant board by the way) and they say that several motherboard manufacturers, ASUS included, are working to make RAM faster than 2400MHz compatible with a BCLK of 100. Is this true and if so, when will the Rampage get said BIOS update that fixes this?


----------



## Silent Scone

I don't get why people keep saying this? It already is?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't get why people keep saying this? It already is?


Are you sure about that (you don't seem sure)? From the looks of things said update hasn't been rolled out yet. Though I could be wrong.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I got around to reading HardOCP's review of the X99 Deluxe (brilliant board by the way) and they say that several motherboard manufacturers, ASUS included, are working to make RAM faster than 2400MHz compatible with a BCLK of 100. Is this true and if so, when will the Rampage get said BIOS update that fixes this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't get why people keep saying this? It already is?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Are you sure about that (you don't seem sure)? From the looks of things said update hasn't been rolled out yet. Though I could be wrong.


several ram frequencies work very well on strap 100. see a few posts back.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> several ram frequencies work very well on strap 100. see a few posts back.


I'm doing 1:28 right now but I can't see a megahertz over 2800


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> several ram frequencies work very well on strap 100. see a few posts back.


Really? So 2800MHz on the Rampage Extreme works on 100MHz BCLK?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I got around to reading HardOCP's review of the X99 Deluxe (brilliant board by the way) and they say that several motherboard manufacturers, ASUS included, are working to make RAM faster than 2400MHz compatible with a BCLK of 100. Is this true and if so, when will the Rampage get said BIOS update that fixes this?


2666, 2933, 2800 3000 and 3200 work on 100 strap. Some have less range than others or are conditional - its up to Intel.

You must have some disposable income there dude. R5E and M7F builds? Woah.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> I'm doing 1:28 right now but I can't see a megahertz over 2800


Yep this is one of the weaker ratios. On 100 strap, 3200 is actually one of the strongest.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yep this is one of the weaker ratios. On 100 strap, 3200 is actually one of the strongest.


For 3200 I had no luck, could this have been possibly to no added VCCSA voltage? I was able to boot 1:30 but constant memory errors even with a 1.4 voltage on dram and auto for timings.

I'm trying to read up a bit so I can tinker, last thing I want to do is fry the motherboard or the ram. I was confused when XMP for 3000mhz gave me memory errors in windows


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 2666, 2933, 2800 3000 and 3200 work on 100 strap. Some have less range than others or are conditional - its up to Intel.
> 
> You must have some disposable income there dude. R5E and M7F builds? Woah.


Oh, nice. I ditched the Z97 build. Just couldn't bring myself to purchasing a mainstream setup when there are 6 cores & DDR4 on the market. Plus the X99 boards look a lot better.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> For 3200 I had no luck, could this have been possibly to no added VCCSA voltage? I was able to boot 1:30 but constant memory errors even with a 1.4 voltage on dram and auto for timings.
> 
> I'm trying to read up a bit so I can tinker, last thing I want to do is fry the motherboard or the ram. I was confused when XMP for 3000mhz gave me memory errors in windows


1) You need capable DIMMs obviously.

2) Yes VCCSA will need some tuning for some CPUs at DDR4-3000+

4 If number two, adding DRAM voltage and offsetting the primary timings by a few clocks each does not help then not much else you can do.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) You need capable DIMMs obviously.
> 
> 2) Yes VCCSA will need some tuning for some CPUs at DDR4-3000+
> 
> 4 If number two, adding DRAM voltage and offsetting the primary timings by a few clocks each does not help then not much else you can do.


Will try playing with the VCCSA later. Jpmboy has a pair of Dominator Platinum 2800's and I was hoping mine could do the smooth 3200 c17 like his. We do have different boards and theres no guarantees but hopefully I will have some better overclocking after I do some reading


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Will try playing with the VCCSA later. Jpmboy has a pair of Dominator Platinum 2800's and I was hoping mine could do the smooth 3200 c17 like his. We do have different boards and theres no guarantees but hopefully I will have some better overclocking after I do some reading


The LPX modules will hit 2T at 3200 properly setup. 1T is tricky to get uncondtionally stable at that frequency with decent voltages. DDR4-3000 CAS 15 1T is good.


----------



## L36

Man my chip is a dud. 4.3 at 1.32V. Though cache is clock happy, 4.3 at 1.35.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Man my chip is a dud. 4.3 at 1.32V. Though cache is clock happy, 4.3 at 1.35.


I do not think your 43% overclocked chip is a dud at all


----------



## Silent Scone

I think he means in relation to the voltage. 1.32v for 4.3 is quite high.

In contrast, mine needs 1.22v for 4.35


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think he means in relation to the voltage. 1.32v for 4.3 is quite high.
> 
> In contrast, mine needs 1.22v for 4.35


You have an amazing chip, at least I consider.
He probably was referring to 1.32v being high, but I don't see it that way, I think people have grown accustomed to expecting amazing things

Imagine needing 1.45v for 4.2


----------



## Silent Scone

I try not to get too caught up in it as it's complete luck of the draw. I almost sent mine back as it was open, but someone, quiet rationally I might add, told me to test it first.

I'm glad I did as I've not really seen many that bench at almost 4.8 at under 1.4v. Or at all for that matter.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Will try playing with the VCCSA later. Jpmboy has a pair of Dominator Platinum 2800's and I was hoping mine could do the smooth 3200 c17 like his. We do have different boards and theres no guarantees but hopefully I will have some better overclocking after I do some reading


no.. I have the 2800 lpx.

... and please click the How to fill out rigbuilder in my sig. hard to know what's going on without knowing what you are working with.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no.. I have the 2800 lpx.
> 
> ... and please click the How to fill out rigbuilder in my sig. hard to know what's going on without knowing what you are working with.


My mistake, I thought you had replaced the crucial with the dominator platinums


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> My mistake, I thought you had replaced the crucial with the dominator platinums


nope. but i don't think it maters much. what ram kit are you using??


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nope. but i don't think it maters much. what ram kit are you using??


Corsair dominator platinum 2800's the ones I thought you had!


----------



## Silent Scone

I've that kit. I've not really touched it whilst I've been ironing out the IMC hunger volts amongst issues across different bios revs. Ram tinkering coming next week


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Corsair dominator platinum 2800's the ones I thought you had!


I'd be real surprised if they don't do 3200 on 100 strap


----------



## Silent Scone

Did you not have much luck on 125 with yours?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Did you not have much luck on 125 with yours?


me? 1500 on 125 was fine (15-17-17-34-292-2T) @ 1.365V terminal. (stock is 16-18-18-390-2T)


----------



## HiTechPixel

So uh... How exactly do you manually overclock/underclock your memory? I understand the basic MHz, CL and those numbers. But there are a whole bunch of other things as well. Or do I not need to bother with that?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The LPX modules will hit 2T at 3200 properly setup. 1T is tricky to get uncondtionally stable at that frequency with decent voltages. DDR4-3000 CAS 15 1T is good.


Hello

3000MHz CAS15 1T seems to be the sweet spot for the DRAM voltage needed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> So uh... How exactly do you manually overclock/underclock your memory? I understand the basic MHz, CL and those numbers. But there are a whole bunch of other things as well. Or do I not need to bother with that?


Stick with primary timings for now


----------



## Jpmboy

What's considered a decent dram voltage for this gen ddr4? I'm running 1.365v for 3200T1. Lol- how much of a breach is that for 24/7 use?


----------



## Sethos88

So, what's the word on the soundcards not working? I know I'm not the only one. I miss my Xonar Essence STX.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What's considered a decent dram voltage for this gen ddr4? I'm running 1.365v for 3200T1. Lol- how much of a breach is that for 24/7 use?


Seeing as there are kits already rated for 1.35v I'd gauge (educated guess at best) anything under 1.4v, possibly 1.45v is acceptable. 8-Pack has proclaimed similar before I think.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What's considered a decent dram voltage for this gen ddr4? I'm running 1.365v for 3200T1. Lol- how much of a breach is that for 24/7 use?


If its stable enough for you then it is fine. Some of these kits wont hold out full coverage in stress testing when pushed at 1T to DDR4-3200 with good timings. CAS 15 DDR4-3000 1T usually makes more sense and the throughput is good there without needing too much tuning of VCCSA.

Nobody knows the long term effects of DRAM voltage on the ICs yet. I have not seen any of my modules degrade, and I have been up to 1.50V. But, it was only to eval. 24/7 use over the course of months, we will have to see.

-Raja


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Seeing as there are kits already rated for 1.35v I'd gauge (educated guess at best) anything under 1.4v, possibly 1.45v is acceptable. 8-Pack has proclaimed similar before I think.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If its stable enough for you then it is fine. Some of these kits wont hold out full coverage in stress testing when pushed at 1T to DDR4-3200 with good timings. CAS 15 DDR4-3000 1T usually makes more sense and the throughput is good there without needing too much tuning of VCCSA.
> 
> Nobody knows the long term effects of DRAM voltage on the ICs yet. I have not seen any of my modules degrade, and I have been up to 1.50V. But, it was only to eval. 24/7 use over the course of months, we will have to see.
> 
> -Raja


Thanks guys... The sticks never go > 30C during stability testing for a few hours (a t probe, and IR thermometer). I'll work 3200T1 for awhile and see if things hold up.


----------



## Praz

Hello

To move to 3200MHz from 15-17-17-1T 3000MHz one would need to hold 16-18-18-1T while keeping second and third timings in check if performance is the priority instead of just chasing MHz. The voltages required for this is not worth it for me although this may be an acceptable trade-off for others. That's one of the cool things about overclocking. There are numerous ways to an end result.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> To move to 3200MHz from 15-17-17-1T 3000MHz one would need to hold 16-18-18-1T while keeping second and third timings in check if performance is the priority instead of just chasing MHz. The voltages required for this is not worth it for me although this may be an acceptable trade-off for others. That's one of the cool things about overclocking. There are numerous ways to an end result.


thanks praz. The question is one of stability... I only did 4h of memtest (8 instances with 1024 each). Performance looks pretty good as you can see.
I cannot get a 3000 @ 100 strap like you posted... well to even post right and repeatedly. I do attempt to keep VSA close to 1.000, may be a left over mindset from x79 SB and IB-E tho. And no... i'm not chasing MHz, only productive MHz











benchmarking is one thing, but my "work" at home benefits from fast ram on the mobo and gpus:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kiwiis

Is there a recommended list of 'safe' voltages for Haswell-E? Noticed 'Auto' VCCSA had been setting 1.2 in UEFI, which is more than the 1.15 that was mentioned using at maximum. Turned it down to 1.064V..

Would like to double check that my other voltages aren't been turned up too high by 'Auto'.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks praz. The question is one of stability... I only did 4h of memtest (8 instances with 1024 each). Performance looks pretty good as you can see.
> I cannot get a 3000 @ 100 strap like you posted... well to even post right and repeatedly. I do attempt to keep VSA close to 1.000, may be a left over mindset from x79 SB and IB-E tho. And no... i'm not chasing MHz, only productive MHz


Hello

I understand. One needs to go with what the system will allow. This is looking to be a good setup for me as the DRAM voltage needed is 1.32. and VCCSA (0.824V) as well as the other secondary board voltages are still at stock. 3200MHz requires I bump voltages considerably.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> I understand. One needs to go with what the system will allow. This is looking to be a good setup for me as the DRAM voltage needed is 1.32. and VCCSA (0.824V) as well as the other secondary board voltages are still at stock. 3200MHz requires I bump voltages considerably.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


no doubt. That's looking really good!


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Update to the latest UEFI version then set the BOOT priority to have your BOOT drive at the top. Disable all other BOOT options if you wish. The latest Deluxe UEFI is linked in the first post of this thread.
> 
> The strap option simply offsets the reference clock - this allows some of the domains to remain at default frequency so they don't end up out of operable range.
> 
> CPU frequency = BCLK X CPU ratio as all one needs to remember (for calculating CPU freq). Ideally one should not adjust BCLK too far from the applied strap as it will push PCIe clocks up as well. It affects DMI frequency too (tho we have a clock buffer on board to offset that). BCLK will also offset memory freq (which has ratios as well) and Uncore freq (which has also its own ratios).
> 
> In your case I would simply start by setting 40 CPU ratio with 100 BCLK and DDR4-2400 (XMP if your kit has it). Then increase CPU ratio in steps of one according to the cooling used and the capabilities of your CPU sample.
> 
> Don't worry about trying to wring every MHz out of your memory kit by using BCLK. Focus on CPU speed as that is what matters most. BCLK offsetting for the strap should be left alone on 24/7 systems unless one _has_ to do it.
> 
> As stated in the guide don't overclock everything at once, it will just make debugging more difficult for you when there is system instability.
> 
> TPU adjustments in the OS are just for quick experiments I don't even bother with that type of stuff. Just dial in the CPU OC gradually from UEFI.


Okay! thanks for the response, and I really appreciate your time!

I have a current setting of 100x44, it is stable on Prime and RealBench , and i am going to do some further testing today. The Dram is set to 2133 and it is locked. http://valid.x86.fr/pa8gwr

I do want to have the vcore run adaptive, as its set right now to 1.25v. Any advice on getting that to properly step so that it does not stick to 1.25 when idle/low load?? The frequency is stepping properly still.

Another annoyance is that real temp was showing abnormally low temperatures after the OC stated above. Anyone else having this issue? i had to use HWmonitor pro to get the proper numbers.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Did you not have much luck on 125 with yours?


Could not see a megahertz over 2800 without touching VCCSA, not even with 1.375v dram and auto timings for everything. Even the XMP profile for 3000 brought memory errors within 10 seconds on memtest

http://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/BIOS-OC-3.jpg
Do you disable your CPU and DRAM SVID when overclocking like the help on the bottom says or leave to auto?


----------



## Xel_Naga

So I'm trying to run my G.skill 4*4 kit at its XMP of 3000. It booted up fine and ran through memtest no problem for 4-5 hours.

I dont have any CPU overclock applied everything is on auto and on XMP.

The system is hanging on boot or restart with bios code 55 and sometimes bd. any tips on whats going on?


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> So I'm trying to run my G.skill 4*4 kit at its XMP of 3000. It booted up fine and rant through memtest no problem for 4-5 hours.
> 
> I dont have any CPU overclock applied everything is on auto and on XMP.
> 
> The system is hanging on boot or restart with bios code 55 and sometimes bd. any tips on whats going on?


Try clearing CMOS if you can't access the BIOS and turn up the VCCSA and DRAM voltage a bit.


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> So I'm trying to run my G.skill 4*4 kit at its XMP of 3000. It booted up fine and ran through memtest no problem for 4-5 hours.
> 
> I dont have any CPU overclock applied everything is on auto and on XMP.
> 
> The system is hanging on boot or restart with bios code 55 and sometimes bd. any tips on whats going on?


Same here with the same kit, perfectly stable in Windows then occasionally failing to POST on reboot/boot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> So I'm trying to run my G.skill 4*4 kit at its XMP of 3000. It booted up fine and ran through memtest no problem for 4-5 hours.
> 
> I dont have any CPU overclock applied everything is on auto and on XMP.
> 
> The system is hanging on boot or restart with bios code 55 and sometimes bd. any tips on whats going on?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Same here with the same kit, perfectly stable in Windows then occasionally failing to POST on reboot/boot.


I had the same issue at 3000 (125 strap) with that exact kit (a bunch of posts last week). 2750 worked fine... 3000 was a plaque of b6, 55... and others (like memory not installed!) loosen the timings to 15-17-17-39, or 16-18-18-39, set training volts to 1.36 (or higher) and terminal volts to 1.355V. worked in my case, but eventually I sent them back and get much better results OCing a 2800 kit.


----------



## kiwiis

Right. Having the issue at 3000 (125 strap like yourself) as well. I've tried playing with the VCCSA voltages (in fact 'Auto' was setting this to 1.2 which is too high imo so I've tried anywhere from 1.05-1.2v to no avail) but it doesn't seem to have any effect. Will try your recommendations, thanks!


----------



## 2slick4u

I had the same issue with my Rampage V as well but I used a brush and wipe out the memory sockets and clean the memory modules and everything is working fine now without that hang with code bd.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> I had the same issue with my Rampage V as well but I used a brush and wipe out the memory sockets and clean the memory modules and everything is working fine now without that hang with code bd.


that wasn't the issue with my 3000c15's.


----------



## toxzl2

Hello Raj and People, I am having some issues with my MEM KIT CORSAIR 16GB DDR4 2800MHZ, BIOS does not recognize the manufacturer (Corsair) and does not give me the option to activate XMP profiles, I turn on EZ XMP in the BIOS SWITCH... and it remains the same... Also, I tried to replace the processor and nothing... moved the rams, reset bios, etc... nothing works... I updated my BIOS to 0801, I haven´t tried the 0902 posted here because i don´t see it in the ASUS website. I really appreciate your help.

i7 5930K
Asus X99 DELUXE
Corsair LPX 4x4GB DDR4 2800MHZ


----------



## kiwiis

You should try the latest bios (0902 linked in the first post or Raja's sig). It has some memory related changes that might help..


----------



## Nichismo

guys im having an issue with my SLI and the new patch NVIDIA released, thus im not sure if its a motherboard related issue or not, but I felt like posting it here first.

Every time I shut down my computer, when I turn it back on, the graphics driver is suddenly out of date, and I have to reinstall the latest driver. Then after that, my second card wont be detected. For whatever reason, I cant seem to fix it either, it will randomly start working at some point in time. Then if I shut down my rig again, the whole process starts over.

Any ideas? really frustrating....


----------



## toxzl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> You should try the latest bios (0902 linked in the first post or Raja's sig). It has some memory related changes that might help..


Nothing happen, same issue... "unknown 4gb ddr4" at bios. tthanks anyway!


----------



## kiwiis

Could be bad RAM...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Same here with the same kit, perfectly stable in Windows then occasionally failing to POST on reboot/boot.


Set VCCSA manually to 1.02V. Enable Fast BOOT and Attempt COld FAST BOOT in the DRAM timing page of UEFI. You can increase DRAM BOOT voltage as well (as mentioned in the guide).

With the FAST BOOT settings enabled the DRAM will not be retrained at restart or from power down.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> Hello Raj and People, I am having some issues with my MEM KIT CORSAIR 16GB DDR4 2800MHZ, BIOS does not recognize the manufacturer (Corsair) and does not give me the option to activate XMP profiles, I turn on EZ XMP in the BIOS SWITCH... and it remains the same... Also, I tried to replace the processor and nothing... moved the rams, reset bios, etc... nothing works... I updated my BIOS to 0801, I haven´t tried the 0902 posted here because i don´t see it in the ASUS website. I really appreciate your help.
> 
> i7 5930K
> Asus X99 DELUXE
> Corsair LPX 4x4GB DDR4 2800MHZ


Contact Corsair and tel them it appears the memory was not programmed correctly or with XMP.

-Raja


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that wasn't the issue with my 3000c15's.


The B6 post error on 125 strap / 3000 went for me after setting eventual correctly. Very handy setting indeed isn't it









Also I've managed to tune down VCCSA to 1.1v with some minor secondary timing adjustments whilst tuning this kit last night at 3000. Still not as low as some of you but happy with that. Will post memory results later


----------



## [email protected]

When tuning VCCSA bear in mind its effects on stability are non-linear with voltage increases or decreases. There are some voltage zones that may exhibit instability through the workable range. The amount of VCCSA required also varies with respect to DRAM frequency. Again, it's non-linear. As an example, my CPU likes 1.02V at DDR4-3000, but does not like that level of voltage at DDR4-2400.

Some CPUs may exhibit instability between 0.90V and 0.93 and then be stable again up to 1.05V. Its a very sensitive voltage rail on this platform. Probably internally linked to a reference or IO pairs.


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Set VCCSA manually to 1.02V. Enable Fast BOOT and Attempt COld FAST BOOT in the DRAM timing page of UEFI. You can increase DRAM BOOT voltage as well (as mentioned in the guide).
> 
> With the FAST BOOT settings enabled the DRAM will not be retrained at restart or from power down.


Enabling 'Attempt Cold Fast Boot' seems to result in failing to POST every single time for me, but Fast Boot seems to work fine. Restarted a handful of times without POST issues and as an added bonus restarting now feels a lot snappier too! Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Restarting will be "snappier" as the memory training portion of POST check is disabled when FAST BOOT is enabled.

The Attempt cold FAST BOOT setting working either way depends on how much signal margin there is in the applied DRAM overclock and how much drift there is in the associated mechanisms. Having the correct level of DRAM voltage and VCCSA during POST helps to make the training result more consistent. Unless of course the parts used (CPU and DRAM) are nearing the end of their stability margin.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> When tuning VCCSA bear in mind its effects on stability are non-linear with voltage increases or decreases. There are some voltage zones that may exhibit instability through the workable range. The amount of VCCSA required also varies with respect to DRAM frequency. Again, it's non-linear. As an example, my CPU likes 1.02V at DDR4-3000, but does not like that level of voltage at DDR4-2400.
> 
> Some CPUs may exhibit instability between 0.90V and 0.93 and then be stable again up to 1.05V. Its a very sensitive voltage rail on this platform. Probably internally linked to a reference or IO pairs.


Yeah it's nothing like Ivy or sandy-e. I took this in mind when you mentioned it the other day and tampered with lower voltages at 3000 as apposed to 2750 which likes 1.16v. On XMP the 2800 Platinum kit @ 3000C17 likes 1.14 but with tweaks I've managed to get it stable at 1.1v or just over.

Bloody annoying if you ask me


----------



## edgy436

Anyone else getting the error code "bd" when trying to cold/warm boot? If I press the reset switch, it cycles through all of the other q-codes then starts booting up properly. X99-Deluxe


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> Anyone else getting the error code "bd" when trying to cold/warm boot? If I press the reset switch, it cycles through all of the other q-codes then starts booting up properly. X99-Deluxe


BIOS rev?


----------



## Woodsman

Could someone enlighten me of my situation a bit, please? I'd really appreciate it.

This is what happened:

- I put together a build with asus x99 deluxe, Seasonic 1050 x platinum, intel 5960x, geforce 780 ti and 32gb Crucial 2133mhz memory.

- Everything was first fine, temps were low, everything running smoothly.

- As everything was hunky doory I thought to try some mild oc's to check my cpu out.

- I went to BIOS and I turned on OC tuner and BCLK first. After this there was a "save and restart" dialog, I think. I'm not entirely sure as it all went down so fast.

- After this the computer shut down and tried to turn on but never did turn on anymore. I tried clearing cmos, but nothing. Turning on the power just didnt seem to do anything. No fans turned on or nothing. Some leds were lighted up on the mb but nothing besides that. Not even the q-code. I actually blew a fuse on my room when I tried to turn the PSU off and on again.

- Bought a new PSU (Crucial RM850) and another x99 deluxe. Switched those and now all fans except the CPU fans are coming online. I can hear the HDD doing something in the first 5-10 seconds. Q-code shows 00. The cpu fans start to roll put after couple of rounds they slowly come to a halt.

- What in the world happened and is the processor dead?

I didn't update BIOS or changed any other settings in the BIOS.

Did the same thing that happened to that legit reviews guy, happen to me?


----------



## Silent Scone

I believe what Legit did was enable XMP and reboot which caused the VRMS to basically implode on themselves. I personally put this down to a quality control manufacturing fault. It's entirely plausible that there are a few boards with this fault so I would possibly get in touch with both ASUS and legit reviews noting your serial number. This is only the second instance that I've heard of where there hasn't appeared to be another underlying cause, but there is every chance you may have had a faulty PSU.

Your CPU sounds dead I'm afraid


----------



## Woodsman

Yeah, I thought it might be dead, because there really isn't another option, I guess, after switching MB and PSU.

So how's the warranty in these types of situations? I didn't really even consider the fact that an automatic OC on the motherboard could break the motherboard let alone the processor.

How will I know which part was to blame and can I RMA the other parts even if it would've been solely the PSU's fault, so to speak?

I saved for this build for a year and this happens...









I guess I'll get in contact with Legit reviews and ASUS.


----------



## [email protected]

Drop me a PM with your board serial number please (if NA based I can help put you in touch with the CLM guys for a swap). I would RMA the CPU, board and PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woodsman*
> 
> Could someone enlighten me of my situation a bit, please? I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> This is what happened:
> 
> - I put together a build with asus x99 deluxe, Seasonic 1050 x platinum, intel 5960x, geforce 780 ti and 32gb Crucial 2133mhz memory.
> 
> - Everything was first fine, temps were low, everything running smoothly.
> 
> - As everything was hunky doory I thought to try some mild oc's to check my cpu out.
> 
> - I went to BIOS and I turned on OC tuner and BCLK first. After this there was a "save and restart" dialog, I think. I'm not entirely sure as it all went down so fast.
> 
> - After this the computer shut down and tried to turn on but never did turn on anymore. I tried clearing cmos, but nothing. Turning on the power just didnt seem to do anything. No fans turned on or nothing. Some leds were lighted up on the mb but nothing besides that. Not even the q-code. I actually blew a fuse on my room when I tried to turn the PSU off and on again.
> 
> - Bought a new PSU (Crucial RM850) and another x99 deluxe. Switched those and now all fans except the CPU fans are coming online. I can hear the HDD doing something in the first 5-10 seconds. Q-code shows 00. The cpu fans start to roll put after couple of rounds they slowly come to a halt.
> 
> - What in the world happened and is the processor dead?
> 
> I didn't update BIOS or changed any other settings in the BIOS.
> 
> Did the same thing that happened to that legit reviews guy, happen to me?


Drop me a PM with your details (if NA based I can help put you in touch with the CLM guys for a swap). I would RMA the CPU, board and PSU.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woodsman*
> 
> Could someone enlighten me of my situation a bit, please? I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> This is what happened:
> 
> - I put together a build with asus x99 deluxe, Seasonic 1050 x platinum, intel 5960x, geforce 780 ti and 32gb Crucial 2133mhz memory.
> 
> - Everything was first fine, temps were low, everything running smoothly.
> 
> - As everything was hunky doory I thought to try some mild oc's to check my cpu out.
> 
> - I went to BIOS and I turned on OC tuner and BCLK first. After this there was a "save and restart" dialog, I think. I'm not entirely sure as it all went down so fast.
> 
> - After this the computer shut down and tried to turn on but never did turn on anymore. I tried clearing cmos, but nothing. Turning on the power just didnt seem to do anything. No fans turned on or nothing. Some leds were lighted up on the mb but nothing besides that. Not even the q-code. I actually blew a fuse on my room when I tried to turn the PSU off and on again.
> 
> - Bought a new PSU (Crucial RM850) and another x99 deluxe. Switched those and now all fans except the CPU fans are coming online. I can hear the HDD doing something in the first 5-10 seconds. Q-code shows 00. The cpu fans start to roll put after couple of rounds they slowly come to a halt.
> 
> - What in the world happened and is the processor dead?
> 
> I didn't update BIOS or changed any other settings in the BIOS.
> 
> Did the same thing that happened to that legit reviews guy, happen to me?


Code 00 means the CPU is dead indeed. Sorry to hear that. I had that happen to me with my 3930k.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well all of it will be covered by warranty but seeing as you've already got another motherboard, I would contact your retailer and see if they'll test and replace the components. CPU, chat with an agent here. http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/warranty

Have to be honest, I've never had to RMA a CPU thankfully.


----------



## Woodsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Drop me a PM with your board serial number please (if NA based I can help put you in touch with the CLM guys for a swap). I would RMA the CPU, board and PSU.
> Drop me a PM with your details (if NA based I can help put you in touch with the CLM guys for a swap). I would RMA the CPU, board and PSU.


Thanks so much! Although I live in Europe. Hopefully you can point me to the right direction, though.

I'm at work now. I'll drop you a PM when I get home in 5 hours with my info and serial number.


----------



## Woodsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well all of it will be covered by warranty but seeing as you've already got another motherboard, I would contact your retailer and see if they'll test and replace the components. CPU, chat with an agent here. http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/warranty
> 
> Have to be honest, I've never had to RMA a CPU thankfully.


Thanks for the info.
Although I have always built my own computers from scratch, I haven't had to RMA anything other than replace one mobo with a vendor so I'm pretty new to this.

I guess luck finally caught up with me.

Thanks for all the info guys. Hopefully I'll get some details on what caused it all and I will post the results here.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woodsman*
> 
> Thanks so much! Although I live in Europe. Hopefully you can point me to the right direction, though.
> 
> I'm at work now. I'll drop you a PM when I get home in 5 hours with my info and serial number.


Sure, I'll loop it to HQ, they will know who can help you out.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woodsman*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> Although I have always built my own computers from scratch, I haven't had to RMA anything other than replace one mobo with a vendor so I'm pretty new to this.
> 
> I guess luck finally caught up with me.
> 
> Thanks for all the info guys. Hopefully I'll get some details on what caused it all and I will post the results here.


In all likelihood you probably won't get a straight answer, but that's nobodies fault really. ***** happens! I've read some startlingly naive comments since the Legit Reviews incident, but there are many users on these forums alone with perfectly working X99-Deluxe boards. What with it being a new platform, I put it down to deadlines and slipping through the net - not that it's any excuse but fobodies nerfect







.

Or, your Seasonic PSU shat itself. Both equally as likely


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Restarting will be "snappier" as the memory training portion of POST check is disabled when FAST BOOT is enabled.
> 
> The Attempt cold FAST BOOT setting working either way depends on how much signal margin there is in the applied DRAM overclock and how much drift there is in the associated mechanisms. Having the correct level of DRAM voltage and VCCSA during POST helps to make the training result more consistent. Unless of course the parts used (CPU and DRAM) are nearing the end of their stability margin.


Good info. I tried Attempt Cold Fast Boot again, this time with 1.02v VCCSA as you suggested (previously, I was using anywhere from 1.08-1.15 when that option resulted in failed POSTs) and this time I can POST fine with it enabled.

Thank you again for your awesome help.


----------



## [email protected]

No worries. Glad you took the time to work on that.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

So for the x99 deluxe, where to put the extra fan connector card? Do you just put it somewhere in the pc case or what?

Also about flashing bios, must my flash disk be empty only the bios file? Does file type matter?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> So for the x99 deluxe, where to put the extra fan connector card? Do you just put it somewhere in the pc case or what?
> 
> Also about flashing bios, must my flash disk be empty only the bios file? Does file type matter?


Hello

The fan card can be place in the case in the place of your choosing. The USB stick does not need to be empty but does need to be formatted as FAT32.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> X99-Deluxe 0903 expected by 9/30/2014


lol.

no!

Any notes on this one yet?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> *Restarting will be "snappier" as the memory training portion of POST check is disabled when FAST BOOT is enabled*.
> 
> The Attempt cold FAST BOOT setting working either way depends on how much signal margin there is in the applied DRAM overclock and how much drift there is in the associated mechanisms. Having the correct level of DRAM voltage and VCCSA during POST helps to make the training result more consistent. Unless of course the parts used (CPU and DRAM) are nearing the end of their stability margin.


Not sure if i'm asking this correctly:
So, for the purpose of "stability" (eye of the beholder, of course) for a cold start-up, the training portion seems like a good thing. A warm re-start on "good" settings may not need to re train the ram. So fast boot enabled... AND Attempt cold fast boot disabled would accomplish this?


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm having no trouble at all with attempt fast cold boot, I know that much. I have fast boot left in Auto. This just seems to work better for me, least on this BIOS.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> Code 00 means the CPU is dead indeed. Sorry to hear that. I had that happen to me with my 3930k.


These reports of X99 boards dying and taking CPUs with it is scary. I've been following the updates the reviewers who had it happen to and they seem to believe a commonality is type of power supply being used, but from what I can see it looks like the X99 boards that are dying are people with 5960X's.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not sure if i'm asking this correctly:
> So, for the purpose of "stability" (eye of the beholder, of course) for a cold start-up, the training portion seems like a good thing. A warm re-start on "good" settings may not need to re train the ram. So fast boot enabled... AND Attempt cold fast boot disabled would accomplish this?


In truth, whichever way works with the combination of parts is "good".


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> These reports of X99 boards dying and taking CPUs with it is scary. I've been following the updates the reviewers who had it happen to and they seem to believe a commonality is type of power supply being used, but from what I can see it looks like the X99 boards that are dying are people with 5960X's.


All I've seen is a lot of backwards and forwards with Corsair due to an undisclosed change in firmware and rail configuration that may have "amplified" or "instigated" the situation. ASUS have admitted liability, the board was at fault. Which again makes me think it's a manufacturing fault given this is still pretty isolated
Quote:


> Update 9/18/2014 - Corsair has gotten back to us with some answers to some questions that we asked earlier this week. It turns out Corsair shipped AX760i/AX860i/AX1200i power supplies for about four months before they changed the firmware on them without notice. The firmware is not field upgradeable and Corsair will not be offering exchanges for anyone with an 'older' model that wants to swap out a PSU for one with the latest firmware on it. Corsair also said that by the motherboard makers [ASUS] own admission, the X99 Deluxe motherboard was the root cause for the failures. Corsair also said this which we will directly quote: "Would an OCP-defaulted AXi or a competitor OCP-enabled PSU have save the CPU? We're skeptical, but maybe." So, right now it looks like the board had a failure and then when the system was restarted the PSU without OCP may or may not have taken out the CPU through the boards failed VR circuit. We are still waiting on ASUS to give us an official statement as to what happened to the board and were told that a typhoon in the region this week has slowed things down. In the meantime here are some answers to a Q&A that we gave Corsair that you can take a look at.
> 
> Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008#ZMz4ocLVVVhYhduS.99


Quote:


> - How can an end user know what firmware is on his/her PSU? (Can users identify by the serial number what PSU they have? )
> By the serial number. The first four digits are the date code. The first two digits are the year and then the next two numbers are the week of the year that the power supply were produced. The image above shows a Corsair AX860i Power Supply with serial number 1249954 that was made the 49th week of 2012 and would be running the original firmware.
> AX760i/860i implementation date 3/15/2013 - First Lot number was: 13119560
> AX1200i implementation date 3/8/2013 - First Lot number was: 13099520
> - If users cannot upgrade the firmware at home, can users exchange their PSU for a model with OCP enabled by default?
> No.
> - How many Amps does the OCP default to on the AXi series. I heard it is different for each PSU?
> By default, 40A. This is configurable.
> - I was told that Intel Haswell-E processors are using up to 47A when overclocked to 4.4GHz and that it exceeds the OCP on some PSUs. Some motherboard makers are telling us to stay away from certain PSU's. What are your thoughts on this?
> When you have a PSU with multiple +12V rails, OCP can easily trip if the CPU is overclocked and running over load. This is why Corsair PSUs with Link Digital allow the user to disable OCP and why all other Corsair PSUs feature a single +12V rail.
> - ASUS designed the VR circuit on their X99 platform with 60A components. Corsair came out with the AXi series in 2012 with an adjustable OCP that was off by default. Was Corsair foreseeing a situation in the future where end users could customize the OCP setting depending on what motherboard they were using?
> Initially, Corsair was simply following our existing trend of providing power supplies with a single +12V rail. Since OCP is most beneficial during the initial build stage of putting together a PC, it made sense for the PSU to have the OCP on by default and therefore we decided to make the change.
> 
> Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008#ZMz4ocLVVVhYhduS.99


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> All I've seen is a lot of backwards and forwards with Corsair due to an undisclosed change in firmware and rail configuration that may have "amplified" or "instigated" the situation. ASUS have admitted liability, the board was at fault. Which again makes me think it's a manufacturing fault given this is still pretty isolated


I'm going to go with Corsair not being at fault because it isn't unreasonable for them to want to make a change to their product - its up to ASUS to ensure their new product works.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> So for the x99 deluxe, where to put the extra fan connector card? Do you just put it somewhere in the pc case or what?
> 
> Also about flashing bios, must my flash disk be empty only the bios file? Does file type matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> The fan card can be place in the case in the place of your choosing. The USB stick does not need to be empty but does need to be formatted as FAT32.
Click to expand...

Hi thanks for the answers; but so where does it recommended to be put at? If it were you, where would you put the extra fan card?

I see so it need to be formatted as fat32, then I put the image file into the disk, put it on the apropriate usb plugin and press the flash button, am I correct? Also it said that you don't even need to install the cpu when flashing the board, but does it need psu and power connector to be plugged in?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I'm going to go with Corsair not being at fault because it isn't unreasonable for them to want to make a change to their product - its up to ASUS to ensure their new product works.


Well in actual fact my wording there was off, as it's earlier models that are potentially at risk as OCP is not enabled by default. It could well be anything - say potentially an underlying issue with the release BIOS, that a PSU with OCP enabled would have halted the system before the board had a chance to **** itself.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well in actual fact my wording there was off, as it's earlier models that are potentially at risk as OCP is not enabled by default. It could well be anything - say potentially an underlying issue with the release BIOS, that a PSU with OCP enabled would have halted the system before the board had a chance to **** itself.


Odd if true that a power supply would ship out with OCP off - makes you wonder if it is due to allowing these new power supplies to have user settings and firmware updates. I personally only use power supplies with no update ability.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Odd if true that a power supply would ship out with OCP off - makes you wonder if it is due to allowing these new power supplies to have user settings and firmware updates. I personally only use power supplies with no update ability.


I'm pretty sure Corsair means with MULTI-RAIL OCP off. The AXi series allow you to configure the PSU as a single rail, or as a multi-rail with user-configurable OCP trigger points for each rail. Any single rail PSU (which is the psu de-jour) would do the same since well, it won't trip until the trip point is reached ( well over 100A for a 120W psu). For gpu performance we all want a single rail unit... for "safety" multiple rail is the way to go.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Corsair means with MULTI-RAIL OCP off. The AXi series allow you to configure the PSU as a single rail, or as a multi-rail with user-configurable OCP trigger points for each rail. Any single rail PSU (which is the psu de-jour) would do the same since well, it won't trip until the trip point is reached ( well over 100A for a 120W psu). For gpu performance we all want a single rail unit... for "safety" multiple rail is the way to go.


Yeah, well regardless it looks like their position is the board couldn't have been saved due to a fault not by them and that if the board hadn't faulted to begin with the CPU wouldn't have fried.

So then the question is what is causing the boards to fail as they all seem to be failing similarly.


----------



## Silent Scone

I wouldn't put too much thought into it TBH. Whatever it is, it certainly hasn't affected mine, or many others.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wouldn't put too much thought into it TBH. Whatever it is, it certainly hasn't affected mine, or many others.


Oh I'm not saying its every X99 board out there or something, but I certainly am interested in knowing what happened for sure. We'll have to wait for ASUS to release the info.


----------



## Silent Scone

They'll probably say the board got lost in the typhoon


----------



## Jpmboy

@[email protected]

Anyway to have a second on-board USB2.0 connector when the OC panel connected to the R5E? or get an adapter and hook up to the i/o panel?)


----------



## [email protected]

I dont think so.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I dont think so.


maybe something like this? (to connect a usb case peripheral to an I/O panel usb?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_81_250&products_id=31767&zenid=aa576683873f9fbf06a8f60fe1e27a68

or

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_81_250&products_id=1116

??


----------



## Xel_Naga

So I have my memory voltage set to 1.35 ... HWinfo in the os and the bios monitoring readout states it is 1.2 ... 5 way states its set to 1.35 as well as in the bios it is manually set to 1.35 ... wth is going on?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> maybe something like this? (to connect a usb case peripheral to an I/O panel usb?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_81_250&products_id=31767&zenid=aa576683873f9fbf06a8f60fe1e27a68
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_81_250&products_id=1116
> 
> ??


I dont know. Ive never tried it.


----------



## TheMentalist

I don't know if anyone already asked this, but I noticed there is a X99-S coming.
Will there be major differences between this, the Pro and the Deluxe?
Thanks.


----------



## Xel_Naga

System just wont apply 1.35v to dram. Save and reboot and it never reads 1.35 on the right or from any sort of voltage read software in windows.


----------



## icecpu

How long should I choose to run stress test using Asus Realbench 2.2 to consider stability.
The duration drop down menu let you select ranging from 15 minuters up to 8 hrs.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> How long should I choose to run stress test using Asus Realbench 2.2 to consider stability.
> The duration drop down menu let you select ranging from 15 minuters up to 8 hrs.


If You are using NVidia GPUs update to the latest driver before using the realbench stress test.

I run for 2 hours.


----------



## DarwinTheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> Hello Raj and People, I am having some issues with my MEM KIT CORSAIR 16GB DDR4 2800MHZ, BIOS does not recognize the manufacturer (Corsair) and does not give me the option to activate XMP profiles, I turn on EZ XMP in the BIOS SWITCH... and it remains the same... Also, I tried to replace the processor and nothing... moved the rams, reset bios, etc... nothing works... I updated my BIOS to 0801, I haven´t tried the 0902 posted here because i don´t see it in the ASUS website. I really appreciate your help.
> 
> i7 5930K
> Asus X99 DELUXE
> Corsair LPX 4x4GB DDR4 2800MHZ


FYI, the same happened to me. Got a Corsair 2800 DDR4 memory kit from NewEgg.com. Turns out, the memory kit wasn't programmed at factory. Like yours, no manufacturer information was present, neither product numbers nor XMP profiles. I got new memory sticks, same brand and model and voila, all information is recognized now, including XMP profiles.

RMA your fault memory kit and get a new one.


----------



## Xel_Naga

I've searched every post containing the word DRAM. is anyone else having issues getting the board to actually supply more than 1.2v to DRAM? is there some new setting blocking my manual voltage value?

Dont think I had this issue before 0902 since i could actually boot my XMP [email protected] so I just tried to roll back to a previous bios and now the board has been stuck on BIOS is UPDATING for quite some time.guess you cant roll back?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> I've searched every post containing the word DRAM. is anyone else having issues getting the board to actually supply more than 1.2v to DRAM? is there some new setting blocking my manual voltage value?


Make sure you're on 902 build


----------



## tSgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> I don't know if anyone already asked this, but I noticed there is a X99-S coming.
> Will there be major differences between this, the Pro and the Deluxe?
> Thanks.


You got my interest on this and so I went to check Asus website. And so far between the Deluxe and the -S, you miss the onboard wifi, 1 ethernet port, and 2 usb 3.0 ports. The entire board is exactly (correct me if I'm wrong) the same as the Deluxe. As for the Pro, I don't know.


----------



## Xel_Naga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Make sure you're on 902 build


Yeah on 0902 I was setting "DRAM Voltage CHA, CHB," and "DRAM Voltage CHC, CHD," to 1.35 .... save ... reboot..... bios shows it still specified in the box but on the right in the hardware monitor it still reads 1.2


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tSgt*
> 
> You got my interest on this and so I went to check Asus website. And so far between the Deluxe and the -S, you miss the onboard wifi, 1 ethernet port, and 2 usb 3.0 ports. The entire board is exactly (correct me if I'm wrong) the same as the Deluxe. As for the Pro, I don't know.


Yeah, that X99-S or X99-Pro got my interest. It won't cost as much as the Deluxe.


----------



## tSgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> Yeah, that X99-S or X99-Pro got my interest. It won't cost as much as the Deluxe.


Indeed. I wish Asus would've announced their full line-up before. Because I couldn't care less about onboard wifi, and loosing 2 usb 3.0 which means going from 10 to 8 isn't a big deal for me either.

But, what's bought is bought.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tSgt*
> 
> Indeed. I wish Asus would've announced their full line-up before. Because I couldn't care less about onboard wifi, and loosing 2 usb 3.0 which means going from 10 to 8 isn't a big deal for me either.
> 
> But, what's bought is bought.


I think it's marketing strategy, every manufacturer does that, can't blame em.
I'm waiting for the Pro and the Sabertooth. I don't care about that wifi either.


----------



## [email protected]

The X99-S is not going to be stocked in North America. That's why no info from me on it. Not every model is stocked in every region.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The X99-S is not going to be stocked in North America. That's why no info from me on it. Not every model is stocked in every region.


Oh, like the Z87-AR for example?
But will the Pro be available in North America?


----------



## Xel_Naga

Raja, Any insite as to why setting DRAM Voltage CHA, CHB, to any value results in only getting 1.2v on the hardware monitor for Vol_CHAB?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The X99-S is not going to be stocked in North America. That's why no info from me on it. Not every model is stocked in every region.


Raja, Any insite as to why setting DRAM Voltage CHA, CHB, to any value results in only getting 1.2v on the hardware monitor for Vol_CHAB?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> Oh, like the Z87-AR for example?
> But will the Pro be available in North America?


Yes, the X99-Pro is expected in October for North America.


----------



## Weber

I get that after a ram freq change, the bios automatic restart hangs 'bd' and I have to press and hold power/reset. Then it goes past and posts to windows.


----------



## Xel_Naga

answered my own question ... soo apparently whatever ultimately controlls the Dram v was locked into some protection mode .... I fixed this by cutting the power to the power supply and presing reset and power button a few times to completely drain the system. waited about 30 seconds .... bam my system is now applying 1.35v to the DRAM ABCD ... and look at that I can now boot xmp 3000


----------



## tSgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> I think it's marketing strategy, every manufacturer does that, can't blame em.
> I'm waiting for the Pro and the Sabertooth. I don't care about that wifi either.


Oh yeah, wasn't blaming anybody, I love my board even if there is some useless thing (for my use) on it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The X99-S is not going to be stocked in North America. That's why no info from me on it. Not every model is stocked in every region.


Oh I see. Didn't know that. Well at least for motherboards. Thanks for the clarification thought.


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes, the X99-Pro is expected in October for North America.


That's great news, thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I dont know. Ive never tried it.


will see what corsair thinks before buying.


----------



## Xel_Naga

so If im running my memory at the speed and timings I want. Does increasing my core overclock or vcore cause any issue with VCCSA stability? as in is that something I will constantly need to fiddle with? or once its dialed in with the memory your good to go?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woodsman*
> 
> Could someone enlighten me of my situation a bit, please? I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> This is what happened:
> 
> - I put together a build with asus x99 deluxe, Seasonic 1050 x platinum, intel 5960x, geforce 780 ti and 32gb Crucial 2133mhz memory.
> 
> - Everything was first fine, temps were low, everything running smoothly.
> 
> - As everything was hunky doory I thought to try some mild oc's to check my cpu out.
> 
> - I went to BIOS and I turned on OC tuner and BCLK first. After this there was a "save and restart" dialog, I think. I'm not entirely sure as it all went down so fast.
> 
> - After this the computer shut down and tried to turn on but never did turn on anymore. I tried clearing cmos, but nothing. Turning on the power just didnt seem to do anything. No fans turned on or nothing. Some leds were lighted up on the mb but nothing besides that. Not even the q-code. I actually blew a fuse on my room when I tried to turn the PSU off and on again.
> 
> - Bought a new PSU (Crucial RM850) and another x99 deluxe. Switched those and now all fans except the CPU fans are coming online. I can hear the HDD doing something in the first 5-10 seconds. Q-code shows 00. The cpu fans start to roll put after couple of rounds they slowly come to a halt.
> 
> - What in the world happened and is the processor dead?
> 
> The same kind of thing happened with me with my Asus WS-E board. I posted it on here, 2 times, no one said anything. I had my board tested and ME said their were issues. I never thought it could have been the processor to be honest. I'd better get it tested before I RMA it. In my case, there were only 2 lights on on my board, power and reset, board wouldn't post etc even with a new PS. It was also a 5960x and 00 code.....
> 
> I didn't update BIOS or changed any other settings in the BIOS.
> 
> Did the same thing that happened to that legit reviews guy, happen to me?


The same thing happened to me and my Asus WS-e board. Although, I must say, I never thought it was the CPU! I took my board in to get tested and they said it had issues, so I RMA'd it. Crap, I better take my chip in to get tested as well! before I RMA it..... Man oh man, if the board took


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> These reports of X99 boards dying and taking CPUs with it is scary. I've been following the updates the reviewers who had it happen to and they seem to believe a commonality is type of power supply being used, but from what I can see it looks like the X99 boards that are dying are people with 5960X's.


Yeah kinda scares me.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> Yeah kinda scares me.


...

BANG!

Don't worry it won't hurt you.

Although one time I did have to patch myself up as an old Enermax Liberty PSU exploded and left shrapnel in my ankle.


----------



## edgy436

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> BIOS rev?


0901


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> 0901


Can you post up your BIOS settings? Flash to the latest 902 first

@[email protected] I've got 4.86 stable for benching at 1.42v. What would you say is acceptable for short stints voltage wise? I know it's not really a straight forward answer but 1.42v should be ok for short runs should it not? Temps won't be going much over the way of 70c tops, nearer 60.


----------



## weinstein888

I think I figured out why it (the WS at least) reverts boot priorities occasionally - It would appear to happen when you disable the other boot options instead of just prioritizing your boot drive. Just switch your boot drive to the top and leave the externals/removeables/other drives on the list and you should be good.


----------



## TheGovernment

Well, I got my chip tested and yep, the board took the CPU with it!!! SOB!!! So you can add me to the list of boards taking the CPU's with them. it was a 5960x...... man thats crap.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Well, I got my chip tested and yep, the board took the CPU with it!!! SOB!!! So you can add me to the list of boards taking the CPU's with them. it was a 5960x...... man thats crap.


I am sorry to hear this


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Well, I got my chip tested and yep, the board took the CPU with it!!! SOB!!! So you can add me to the list of boards taking the CPU's with them. it was a 5960x...... man thats crap.


Owch.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Well, I got my chip tested and yep, the board took the CPU with it!!! SOB!!! So you can add me to the list of boards taking the CPU's with them. it was a 5960x...... man thats crap.


oh daaum... that's scary. have it more than 30 days?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh daaum... that's scary. have it more than 30 days?


Launch itself was Aug 29, still another week to go for earliest possible 30 days


----------



## TheGovernment

Ya, I got mine on the 31st, so I got my RMA approved and it will ship out tomorrow. Man, Asus and me have a hate hate relationship lately, nothing but issues on every single thing I've bought from them in the last 5 years. 3 replacement RIVE's, 2 phoebus soundcards (and was never fixed, sitting in a box the pile of crap), and now my WS board.
If my new board goes down, that will be it for me, I'll never buy an Asus product again. Pretty frustrated at this moment. I could call this one bad luck and if my replacement board does fine, then chalk it up to that but I guess we'll see, heck I never did anything to the board, no oc nothing. urgh


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Launch itself was Aug 29, still another week to go for earliest possible 30 days


RMA baby!


----------



## wuffo

On the splash screen during boot, my system reports the number of hubs on the USB devices line as either 4 or 6. This is with no configuration change, and appears to be random. Board is an X99 Deluxe, BIOS 902. Is this a known issue, or an indication of a problem? I'm trying to troubleshoot something else and would like to rule this out.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffo*
> 
> On the splash screen during boot, my system reports the number of hubs on the USB devices line as either 4 or 6. This is with no configuration change, and appears to be random. Board is an X99 Deluxe, BIOS 902. Is this a known issue, or an indication of a problem? I'm trying to troubleshoot something else and would like to rule this out.


Not that I know of. Might want to list your issue.


----------



## wuffo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not that I know of. Might want to list your issue.


It is an intermittent issue where a system process monopolizes one core worth of processing, can't be stopped, and prevents an orderly shutdown. Lots of hits for this, commonly due to power control settings it seems. Could be SW drivers or configuration, but I'm trying to eliminate what I can.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffo*
> 
> It is an intermittent issue where a system process monopolizes one core worth of processing, can't be stopped, and prevents an orderly shutdown. Lots of hits for this, commonly due to power control settings it seems. Could be SW drivers or configuration, but I'm trying to eliminate what I can.


This would be unrelated. Sounds like software or an overclock instability issue.


----------



## Silent Scone

Raja, 1.42v ish... Ok for short stints?

@TheGovernment you're not the guy I was talking to in the other thread who fitted a backplate, are you?

Edit: oops sorry nope, different user. What power supply out of interest?


----------



## [email protected]

SS- I dont know what happens with higher voltages. It usually depends how much current you are pulling through the die. Nobody has empirical evidence for what does and does not degrade a CPU, so there isn't anything I can say and hang my hat on.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Ya, I got mine on the 31st, so I got my RMA approved and it will ship out tomorrow. Man, Asus and me have a hate hate relationship lately, nothing but issues on every single thing I've bought from them in the last 5 years. 3 replacement RIVE's, 2 phoebus soundcards (and was never fixed, sitting in a box the pile of crap), and now my WS board.
> If my new board goes down, that will be it for me, I'll never buy an Asus product again. Pretty frustrated at this moment. I could call this one bad luck and if my replacement board does fine, then chalk it up to that but I guess we'll see, heck I never did anything to the board, no oc nothing. urgh


Send me a PM with all details of the case and where you sent the board please. Include serial number. I will get it picked up if possible.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah I thought you might say that









Score shot down a notch because I was having issues, didn't realise eventual DRAM was set so low so was scratching my head why it was kicking out

But 4.86 stable at 1.43v

Might wise up with a lower multipler and punch in some BCLK. Very good chip and would rather not burn it up

yet

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4128170?


----------



## [email protected]

Its usually wise not to exceed 2X the rated current a CPU is specified for. That rule can change from gen to gen obviously.


----------



## Silent Scone

Meh it'll be ok. I had my 4960 at 1.5v for a short time towards the end









Had a funny smell coming from the board earlier but I put that down to bedding in.

kidding


----------



## [email protected]

Its the current you need to take into account more than just voltage. Depends on how heavy a load the benchmark is. Of course, if you've already made up your mind then that's fine. You did ask for input repetitively didn't you?







Might not be wise to pull the Lion's mane if you don't like to hear the occasional roar







.

While we're on the subject of responses. I won't respond to every query in the thread - if user is based outside NA (or I sense they are), or if the issue is something I sense the user will suss out themselves with a bit of persistence. Excuse me for not responding. Have to look at the important stuff and filter the rest out. Believe it or not, this forum lark is only one of the many hats I wear so I have to prioritize.


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol I was only joking when I said it's fine. Self reassurance







I know you're working but lighten up









Firestrike is pretty easy on the load in truth. I'm going to stick with a lower multi and hit 4.8 with some bclk fairy dust. Just thought I'd ask just incase ASUS guys have had any fall over and not come back at a particular voltage


----------



## [email protected]

I'm light believe me. That was just a general heads up for everyone reading.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol, don't be so happy go lucky as this idiot and kill your cpu, but said with etiquette. Message received


----------



## [email protected]

No it wasn't that actually. It was, I may or may not respond to your post and also, if it's something you can answer yourself, feel free to leave me out of it









Have a few things to test now so I'l leave you guys holding the fort for now.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'll get on with my own work now


----------



## Bludge

Anyone got another link to Deluxe bios 0902? Rajas' drive has been hammered and not downloading.


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.mediafire.com/download/da4t4vhbd594mil/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-0902.rar


----------



## Bludge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/da4t4vhbd594mil/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-0902.rar


and prompt too! Many thanks


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No it wasn't that actually. It was, I may or may not respond to your post and also, if it's something you can answer yourself, feel free to leave me out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a few things to test now so I'l leave you guys holding the fort for now.


Pulls on the lions mane








Roar lion !!!!!


----------



## marc0053

I just connected my xonar essence stx sound card in pci-e slot 1 and can't get any sound using the 0007 bios (haven't tried it with any other bios yet).
The onboard sound does work though and disabled it in the bios so I could use the stx.

I have the following:

pcie 1 = stx
pcie 2 = nothing
pcie 3 = gtx 780 ti
pcie 4 = nothing

I am using a 5960x and gskill 3000 ram with ax1200i psu


----------



## [email protected]

Hq will pass out a working OS image to one forum user so we will see if it works. On our side all the rigs we've setup with the STX work fine for sound output.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hq will pass out a working OS image to one forum user so we will see if it works. On our side all the rigs we've setup with the STX work fine for sound output.


Which pci-e slots did you guys use on your testing for the 1x gpu and 1x stx?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Which pci-e slots did you guys use on your testing for the 1x gpu and 1x stx?


I used 2 X GPUs (in the recommended slots - check the manual) and the STX in the last PCIe slot. No issues for me getting sound every time.


----------



## bastian

Did I hear a new BIOS is on the way for sometime next week for the X99 Deluxe?


----------



## marc0053

Still the same problem for me with no sound.
I tried the sound card in the grey pci-e, red pci-e 1 (top) and red pci-e 4 (bottom) and no luck.
On my RIVE and RIVBE I used to have the gpu in pci-e slot 3 (red) and the sound card in the pci-e 1 with no problem.

I find it strange all of a sudden is doesn't work anymore when changing to RVE.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

If pushing my dram voltage high, do I need to manually set the VTTDDR to half of the dram voltage
Let's say auto is keeping voltage at .6 but my dram voltage is at 1.35, then I will need to manually increase the voltage?


----------



## [email protected]

VTTDDR tracks 50% of DRAM voltage - leave it on Auto (ignore whatever it says).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> If pushing my dram voltage high, do I need to manually set the VTTDDR to half of the dram voltage
> Let's say auto is keeping voltage at .6 but my dram voltage is at 1.35, then I will need to manually increase the voltage?


just leave it on auto, it works fine all the way to 3200 @ 1.365V. main thing is to work with dram V on the voltage menu, then refine with terminal Eventual dramV in the timings submenu.









nvm - raja is quick!


----------



## elektro4life

Hoping someone could help me with the issue I've been having on my x99 deluxe with the 5960x chip and GSkills 3000Mhz RAM. First time ever powering on I got an "Overcloacking Failed" error even though I clearly haven't overclocked or done anything yet. I went into my BIOS and XMP for some reason is enabled , my cpu strap is at 125Mhz with the core multiplier at 28. Everytime I try to adjust these and do a save/exit it always reverts back to the settings I just mentioned. Any idea why this is?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> VTTDDR tracks 50% of DRAM voltage - leave it on Auto (ignore whatever it says).


thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just leave it on auto, it works fine all the way to 3200 @ 1.365V. main thing is to work with dram V on the voltage menu, then refine with terminal dramV in the timings submenu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvm - raja is quick!


Is this what eventual dram voltage is? Not seeing anything inside the timings voltage related except this


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> thanks
> Is this what eventual dram voltage is? Not seeing anything inside the timings voltage related except this


Yes just used terminology by forum members is not always the same as the naming conventions used in UEFI:

There are two DRAM voltage options. DRAM Voltage is the initial voltage used during POST. Eventual is the voltage after POST.

If Eventual is left on Auto, it will simply default to whatever DRAM Voltage is set to.

There are no other DRAM voltage options.

If you need further info on what they are for and where they can help there is info in the OC guide linked in the first post of this thread.


----------



## jmg2

I think I figured this out, but two quick questions:
1) the deluxe does not support 4-way sli, correct? (support page says it supports quad sli, which IIRC just allows you to use multi-cpu NVidia cards)
2) If I run 3-way SLI, can I also use an M.2 card, and how does this impact the lanes available to the cards? Unless I'm missing something, the manual is a little unclear about this -- it says that when using the m.2 card, drop the 5th pci clot to 4x. But then goes on to say that when running 3x video cards, put the 5th pci slot into 8x mode ... which according to the manual also disables the m.2 slot.


----------



## tSgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg2*
> 
> I think I figured this out, but two quick questions:
> 1) the deluxe does not support 4-way sli, correct? (support page says it supports quad sli, which IIRC just allows you to use multi-cpu NVidia cards)
> 2) If I run 3-way SLI, can I also use an M.2 card, and how does this impact the lanes available to the cards? Unless I'm missing something, the manual is a little unclear about this -- it says that when using the m.2 card, drop the 5th pci clot to 4x. But then goes on to say that when running 3x video cards, put the 5th pci slot into 8x mode ... which according to the manual also disables the m.2 slot.


1 : Support Quad SLI, aka 2 bi-gpu cards, but not 4-way, aka 4 physical cards.

As for the 2nd, I don't know







It's indeed unclear


----------



## Sethos88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Still the same problem for me with no sound.
> I tried the sound card in the grey pci-e, red pci-e 1 (top) and red pci-e 4 (bottom) and no luck.
> On my RIVE and RIVBE I used to have the gpu in pci-e slot 3 (red) and the sound card in the pci-e 1 with no problem.
> 
> I find it strange all of a sudden is doesn't work anymore when changing to RVE.


There's just something wrong with their firmware or the hardware itself. I also have the issue on the X99 Deluxe and my Xonar Essence, however no official acknowledgement on the issue.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethos88*
> 
> There's just something wrong with their firmware or the hardware itself. I also have the issue on the X99 Deluxe and my Xonar Essence, however no official acknowledgement on the issue.


I've posted on the RVE forum so that people running an STX successfully can post a pic of their configuration. Hopefully it's a simple issue that can be fixed quickly.


----------



## Sethos88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I've posted on the RVE forum so that people running an STX successfully can post a pic of their configuration. Hopefully it's a simple issue that can be fixed quickly.


Hopefully! I'm a halfway audiophile and this onboard nonsense is giving me a headache.

Two solutions I've heard so far; change the PCI Gen of the port the soundcard is connected to, switch it down to Gen 2 or 1. Second is putting the PC into hibernation, when it comes out of hibernation is should work. The first doesn't work for me and I deleted the hibernation files / turned it off, so I can't test that.


----------



## jakob2002

I put the pc into hybernation and turn it on, and eureka there is sound.
i will send asus a mail too for this solution,they are not knowing a issue about it.

ps . setting on gen 1 will not work here.

config

asus x99 deluxe
5930k + corsair memory 16gb
ax1200i powersupply
m6e plextor 256 mb

asus xonar xense.


----------



## andytom69

i change cpu dissy


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethos88*
> 
> Hopefully! I'm a halfway audiophile and this onboard nonsense is giving me a headache.
> 
> Two solutions I've heard so far; change the PCI Gen of the port the soundcard is connected to, switch it down to Gen 2 or 1. Second is putting the PC into hibernation, when it comes out of hibernation is should work. The first doesn't work for me and I deleted the hibernation files / turned it off, so I can't test that.


Someone suggested using Gen1 or Gen2 for EVGA X99 boards, but that didn't work for me either. Anyway you don't need to put it in hibernation, you can also use sleep as a workaround. That gets the Xonar reliably working for me after a cold boot.


----------



## Sethos88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trellmor*
> 
> Someone suggested using Gen1 or Gen2 for EVGA X99 boards, but that didn't work for me either. Anyway you don't need to put it in hibernation, you can also use sleep as a workaround. That gets the Xonar reliably working for me after a cold boot.


Ah yes, that appears to work. Fairly annoying to do every time you boot but I guess it's something ... I really hope this is fixed soon.


----------



## Burke888

I am using the ASUS X99 Deluxe motherboard right now, with 2-Way SLI 780Ti's. The user manual suggests that I arrange the cards occupying Slot #1, and the second card in Slot #4 which only provides a single space between the two cards.
Is there any reason why I could not space the cards further out? The reason being I would really like to use the new Nvidia SLI bridge.
Thanks!

My Setup:


My Ideal Setup


----------



## andytom69

you can select 3 way sli switch for set two 780 across


----------



## Sethos88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andytom69*
> 
> you can select 3 way sli switch for set two 780 across


Would that make them x16/x16, even with just two? As the spacing by default would make it a x16/x8 setup.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektro4life*
> 
> Hoping someone could help me with the issue I've been having on my x99 deluxe with the 5960x chip and GSkills 3000Mhz RAM. First time ever powering on I got an "Overcloacking Failed" error even though I clearly haven't overclocked or done anything yet. I went into my BIOS and XMP for some reason is enabled , my cpu strap is at 125Mhz with the core multiplier at 28. Everytime I try to adjust these and do a save/exit it always reverts back to the settings I just mentioned. Any idea why this is?


Onboard xmp switch might be on. If the first post was unsuccessful you would have got that message. If the xmp switch is enabled that would explain this.

Update to the latest uefi anyway.


----------



## andytom69

if 5820k only


----------



## elektro4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Onboard xmp switch might be on. If the first post was unsuccessful you would have got that message. If the xmp switch is enabled that would explain this.
> 
> Update to the latest uefi anyway.


I am on the latest bios. And the ez xmp was indeed on. Turning that off solved my issue, thanks so much! Appreciate it!


----------



## Jpmboy

Question about the R5E mobo (bios 0603).

So I set the cache as shown in the bios SS below. [email protected] 4167 1,212V (4200 is stable at this Vcache)
In windows, with either cpuZ or AID64, the cache shows up @ 3667. What the...?




.. a little help please.


----------



## elektro4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Onboard xmp switch might be on. If the first post was unsuccessful you would have got that message. If the xmp switch is enabled that would explain this.
> 
> Update to the latest uefi anyway.


Oh, apparently I am on 0801 and thats the latest one on the ASUS site for drivers. 0902 is the latest? I tried to download but it said its unavailable right now because too many people have attempted to download. Got a mirror ? Or possibly reupload on the google drive?


----------



## wuffo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> I am using the ASUS X99 Deluxe motherboard right now, with 2-Way SLI 780Ti's. The user manual suggests that I arrange the cards occupying Slot #1, and the second card in Slot #4 which only provides a single space between the two cards.
> Is there any reason why I could not space the cards further out? The reason being I would really like to use the new Nvidia SLI bridge.
> Thanks!


Per the deluxe manual, page 1-4, there is spacing for a double slot card between slot PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX16_4.


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andytom69*
> 
> you can select 3 wat sli switch for set two 780 across


Is there any reason behind why ASUS suggests that I place them so close togethe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffo*
> 
> Per the deluxe manual, page 1-4, there is spacing for a double slot card between slot PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX16_4.


Huh?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Is there any reason behind why ASUS suggests that I place them so close togethe
> Huh?


Hello

The recommended spacing allows for x16/x16. Any other spacing will result in x16/x8 or x8/x8. Either way this isn't rocket science. If do not wish to follow what is specified in the manual test the alternative configurations and see if one suits your needs.


----------



## wuffo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Huh?


I see now there is a difference between 5820 and its big brothers in the recommended slots for a dual card setup. The 5820 has the lower card in the _4 slot, while the others have it in the _3 slot. I just looked at the 5820 setup as that is what I have.


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The recommended spacing allows for x16/x16. Any other spacing will result in x16/x8 or x8/x8. Either way this isn't rocket science. If do not wish to follow what is specified in the manual test the alternative configurations and see if one suits your needs.


Praz,
This is what I was thinking as well. I am going to stick to the default configuration for now, thank you!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Praz,
> This is what I was thinking as well. I am going to stick to the default configuration for now, thank you!


You're welcome. With adequate case ventilation the suggested configuration shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektro4life*
> 
> Oh, apparently I am on 0801 and thats the latest one on the ASUS site for drivers. 0902 is the latest? I tried to download but it said its unavailable right now because too many people have attempted to download. Got a mirror ? Or possibly reupload on the google drive?


Try the mirror in my sig


----------



## [email protected]

New UEFI update for The X99-Deluxe with latest version 29 Intel microcode update (suggest everyone updates). Version 0904:

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/s/57F5360F1AAC4F1BAD4C04DE731C97094

https://www.mediafire.com/?touiygmb39zemg7

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnLXVITllvanlULXM/edit?usp=sharing

-Raja


----------



## tSgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> New UEFI update for The X99-Deluxe with latest version 29 Intel microcode update (suggest everyone updates). Version 0904:
> 
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/s/57F5360F1AAC4F1BAD4C04DE731C97094
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/?touiygmb39zemg7
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnLXVITllvanlULXM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> -Raja


----------



## kiwiis

Any changelog available? Still no information on the 2 new options that were added in 0902









Thanks for the update


----------



## tSgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Any changelog available? Still no information on the 2 new options that were added in 0902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update


X99-DELUXE BIOS 0904
1. Update Intel ucode
2. Enhance USB compatibility
3. Enhance system stability
4. Fix WHQL secure boot
5. Fix Xeon CPU DRAM frequency info
6. Add SATA controller RAID mode support info

Source


----------



## kiwiis

Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

bump to this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/1020_20#post_22897053


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bump to this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/1020_20#post_22897053


Silly question possibly but what is your minimum freq set to?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The recommended spacing allows for x16/x16. Any other spacing will result in x16/x8 or x8/x8. Either way this isn't rocket science. If do not wish to follow what is specified in the manual test the alternative configurations and see if one suits your needs.


Yep.

For watercooling it proves a tad over sightful but it's not a huge loss even running 8x8x8. Has little impact on framerate or even benchmarking GPU scores as long as running in GEN3


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Silly question possibly but what is your minimum freq set to?


not silly at all. it's at auto and down clocks to 2000 as expected. 125 and 100 work and report the correct cache freq.


----------



## TheReaperX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethos88*
> 
> Hopefully! I'm a halfway audiophile and this onboard nonsense is giving me a headache.
> 
> Two solutions I've heard so far; change the PCI Gen of the port the soundcard is connected to, switch it down to Gen 2 or 1. Second is putting the PC into hibernation, when it comes out of hibernation is should work. The first doesn't work for me and I deleted the hibernation files / turned it off, so I can't test that.


i hope too they fix it seems many people are still having problem i cant even get mine to work sadly >< i havent returned my motherboard yet because i think its just needs a firmwire fix or driver!


----------



## Silent Scone

Must be a strap thing then :/


----------



## tSgt

Guys, got a quick question.
When you freshly installed your OS, did you keyboard/mouse were recognized after post ?

Because right now, I had to redo a fresh install because of some crap a gpu software did. The problem is I'm stuck at login because my keyboard nor my mouse did fired up (they fire during boot).

First time I installed, few weeks back, I had to install the ASMedia Usb 3.0 driver in order to have my periph fired up at post...

Problem is, without at least the keyboard fored up, I can't get to my drive that contain the driver...

(Razer Tournament / Deathadder) but also happen with the basic random microsoft keyboard..

Alright nevermind. Disabling the onboard asmedia controller allowed my periph to fire after post.


----------



## [email protected]

If the mouse and KB are being seen in UEFI then the issue lies more on the OS side. If you are losing them during POST~BOOT, then AC power cycle the system and change the USB ports the mouse and KB are plugged into and see if that helps.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/410#post_22852585


Hi Raja are you able to share the 0902 bios again as the google link does not work


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> Hi Raja,
> 
> Just an update regarding earlier X99-E WS troubleshooting. I did get my new CPU today, everything is the same here so not CPU related. Unfortunately for me didn't get a better CPU either, requires exactly same voltages and has exactly same max stable OC of 4.4GHZ at 1.32v. Still same problems unable to run XMP/125 strap over 28 ratio with any VCCSA or VDIMM voltage (and I did relax VCCSA to 1.0v, same thing).
> 
> Anyway I was able to isolate the AE boot failure (after POST) blinking cursor to the hub itself. No problems when any device plugged straight into IO. The problem only happens with the hub itself (Plugable USB 3.0 10-way). And it only happens when I make a vcore adjustment (specifically tested under adaptive with auto offset and only adjusting additional turbo voltage). Turning up or down by .01 and I can replicate this every time when the keyboard and mouse are plugged in via the hub. Note that the keyboard/mouse appear to work fine up until boot-up and the ASUS logo disappears (and I can enter UEFI, and it works). Problem only occurs after that during AE qcode. Hope that helps.


Do you know which FW version that plugable hub is using? Also does it have a revision number shown anywhere on it like B2 etc?

There are three different types apparently, they have revised a few times. The latest one is supposed to be better than that last two revisions which had bugs.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Hi Raja are you able to share the 0902 bios again as the google link does not work


Use 0904.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Use 0904.


thanks very much


----------



## tSgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If the mouse and KB are being seen in UEFI then the issue lies more on the OS side. If you are losing them during POST~BOOT, then AC power cycle the system and change the USB ports the mouse and KB are plugged into and see if that helps.


Thanks for the infos. Managed to solved the problem with some voodoo magic but its working now.

Win 8 always have this issue. Annoying OS.


----------



## Jpmboy

@[email protected]
@Praz

can either of you guys check this. If it does not reproduce and you are on 0007, cool. time to flash then.

Question about the R5E mobo (bios 0603).

So I set the cache as shown in the bios SS below. [email protected] 4167 1,212V (4200 is stable at this Vcache)
In windows, with either cpuZ or AID64, the cache shows up @ 3667. What the...?




.. a little help please.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @[email protected]
> @Praz
> 
> can either of you guys check this. If it does not reproduce and you are on 0007, cool. time to flash then.
> 
> Question about the R5E mobo (bios 0603).
> 
> So I set the cache as shown in the bios SS below. [email protected] 4167 1,212V (4200 is stable at this Vcache)
> In windows, with either cpuZ or AID64, the cache shows up @ 3667. What the...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. a little help please.


Hello

Are both min and max set to the same value? If not try that and see what is reported.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Are both min and max set to the same value? If not try that and see what is reported.


min is at auto, and the system cache downclocks to 2000, but will not go past 3666(7) at any max cache multiplier. will try both at the same multiplier... anyway


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Are both min and max set to the same value? If not try that and see what is reported.


Don't know why, but setting the min and max to the same value now reads 4000 in cpuZ With 4000 as max and auto as min cache the cache is not reaching the set max? Might this be addressed in a future bios update? (yeah, I know very few folks use 166 strap).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Don't know why, but setting the min and max to the same value now reads 4000 in cpuZ With 4000 as max and auto as min cache the cache is not reaching the set max? Might this be addressed in a future bios update? (yeah, I know very few folks use 166 strap).


Hwllo

Manually set the actual minimum value and recheck the results.


----------



## LukkyStrike

@Raj

The new BIOS 0904 seems to have taken away the adaptive power mode from the CPU voltage, am I missing something?


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Guys - for those of you that prefer not to engage with certain members please just add them to your ignore list. If you hover over their name you will see a pop up list that allows you to block their posts. Best way forward. If the bickering continues we can re-evaluate presence here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> New UEFI update for The X99-Deluxe with latest version 29 Intel microcode update (suggest everyone updates). Version 0904:
> 
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/s/57F5360F1AAC4F1BAD4C04DE731C97094
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/?touiygmb39zemg7
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnLXVITllvanlULXM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> -Raja


Gracias. Thank´s.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hwllo
> 
> Manually set the actual minimum value and recheck the results.


yes, that is what I did and it worked - but: I set the min and max to 23 (x166.6) and both cpuZ and AID64 show cache at 4000. (and it obviously stays at that freq). However, on 166.6 strap, if I set 24x as the max and "Auto" as the min, the cache never reaches 4000,but only 3667. Wheras with 100 and 125 straps, there is no problem reaching the max set, and the cache down clocks to the min (for that strap, 1200 and 1500 resp) on aut.

wait - oh, you're saying set the min value to 12? (x166.6) = 2000.









edit: yes that fixes the issue. not solved, but fixed.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> New UEFI update for The X99-Deluxe with latest version 29 Intel microcode update (suggest everyone updates). Version 0904:
> 
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/s/57F5360F1AAC4F1BAD4C04DE731C97094
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/?touiygmb39zemg7
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnLXVITllvanlULXM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> -Raja


Raja brings the gift of new BIOSes!


----------



## Weber

[email protected]

Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Performance Information and Tools
Adjust Visual Effects
Select: Adjust for best performance
option causing problem, at bottom-> Use visual styles on windows and buttons

Causes AI Suite 3 TPU and EPU text backgrounds to white out, making the labels and settings unreadable.
(This was also true on z97 board software. )


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Raja,

0509 still latest X99-E WS bios? Received mine today!


----------



## compunerdy

Built my new comp and went pretty much all ASUS, Corsair, and Intel.

So far I need to RMA my ram once Corsair has stock (no manu info, xmp, etc..)

I have already done RMA on the video card (would completely lockup computer during games or graphic intensive programs)

I have another issue I cannot account for yet. I can plug my cameras sd card into a adapter and into the front USB port and it transfers are around 34MB/s but if I plug it into any rear USB port is transfers at .68 MB/s. I tried a SB stick I have and it transferred at the same speed on the front or rear USB which was about 7MB/s. Any idea what is going on there?

Thanks, Tim


----------



## DarwinTheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> Built my new comp and went pretty much all ASUS, Corsair, and Intel.
> 
> So far I need to RMA my ram once Corsair has stock (no manu info, xmp, etc..)
> 
> I have already done RMA on the video card (would completely lockup computer during games or graphic intensive programs)
> 
> I have another issue I cannot account for yet. I can plug my cameras sd card into a adapter and into the front USB port and it transfers are around 34MB/s but if I plug it into any rear USB port is transfers at .68 MB/s. I tried a SB stick I have and it transferred at the same speed on the front or rear USB which was about 7MB/s. Any idea what is going on there?
> 
> Thanks, Tim


You are not alone, my friend. I had to RMA my Corsair 2800 DDR4 kit as well - no manufacturer info, no XMP profiles, etc. Before "upgrading" to the X99 platform, my R9 295x2 worked flawlessly. Now, just like you, whenever I play intensive games such as Watch Dogs or ARMA 3 and try to ALT-TAB back to Windows (effectively changing the resolution / refresh rate) the PC locks up and a hard reboot is necessary. If I try to change the game resolution in game, the PC freezes as well.

It seems that this platform was rushed into the market and we are paying the price for being early adopters.


----------



## bastian

0904 running fine here!


----------



## Radix999

Yeah, installed 0904 on My X-99 Deluxe last night and it's running fine for me too.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> Raja,
> 
> 0509 still latest X99-E WS bios? Received mine today!


0509 is still latest. Will be an update on Friday or Monday.


----------



## tbonephile

Hi Raja,

I have a question on my X99-deluxe on 0801 bios, I am unable to disable turbo when I change the multiplier. I will do a F5 to reset then change XMP to setting 1 then change multiplier and manual voltage, however each time I change multiplier it changes turbo to on, whenever I restart and go back to change Turbo to off, it will also change multiplier to auto. Any ideas?


----------



## [email protected]

1) Update to 0904
2) If the multiplier you are using is a Turbo ratio then Turbo will need to be enabled to use it.


----------



## compunerdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarwinTheCat*
> 
> You are not alone, my friend. I had to RMA my Corsair 2800 DDR4 kit as well - no manufacturer info, no XMP profiles, etc. Before "upgrading" to the X99 platform, my R9 295x2 worked flawlessly. Now, just like you, whenever I play intensive games such as Watch Dogs or ARMA 3 and try to ALT-TAB back to Windows (effectively changing the resolution / refresh rate) the PC locks up and a hard reboot is necessary. If I try to change the game resolution in game, the PC freezes as well.
> 
> It seems that this platform was rushed into the market and we are paying the price for being early adopters.


I swapped in a 4 year old ATI card and it has not skipped a beat so I figured it was the video card but I had EXACTLY the same issue you mentioned where I had to do hard restarts. Would happen when exiting a game, entering a game, Alt-tab, etc but never seemed to while just playing the game for hours straight unless there was a loading or movie scene. So is this a fault in the motherboard?


----------



## delpy8

anyone got corsair platinum installed on this board? If so how is the fit in dimm slot A1


----------



## Silent Scone

The Deluxe? How do you mean how is the fit?


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The Deluxe? How do you mean how is the fit?


im using avexir platinum and they do not have a heat spreader and its very close to the white shroud


----------



## devnull99

I didn't notice any issues and it's working fine. I didn't even look until you said this but it is close


----------



## icecpu

Hello, quick and noob question
I got C-State enable, I'm not sure about Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology should I disable or enable it ?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> Hello, quick and noob question
> I got C-State enable, I'm not sure about Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology should I disable or enable it ?


Speedstep is what allows the processor to downclock the cpu's core speed so it does not run at the max always.


----------



## DarwinTheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> I swapped in a 4 year old ATI card and it has not skipped a beat so I figured it was the video card but I had EXACTLY the same issue you mentioned where I had to do hard restarts. Would happen when exiting a game, entering a game, Alt-tab, etc but never seemed to while just playing the game for hours straight unless there was a loading or movie scene. So is this a fault in the motherboard?


I don't know if it's a board issue but it certainly is an X99 platform issue. Yes, the problem comes up when the resolution or refresh rate is changed, which usually happens when exiting / entering a game or alt-tabbing back to Windows.

I'm hoping that AMD does something about this in their next drivers release.


----------



## kiwiis

On the subject of C-States are C6/C7 (the ones that call for a compatible PSU) supported on X99?


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Speedstep is what allows the processor to downclock the cpu's core speed so it does not run at the max always.


But I got C-State enable, is it the same function, does it need one of them enable or both enable ?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> But I got C-State enable, is it the same function, does it need one of them enable or both enable ?


Well if you overclock and use c-states without speedstep then you might bsod.

Your cpu can not idle down to 0.797 voltage and maintain a 4500mhz core speed







If you are going to use c-states you definitely want to have speedstep enabled, this should allow your cpu core speed to drop along with the voltage


----------



## theGrimreaper

Not sure how important this is but HEDT do have higher power requirement than the mainstream procs.

Imo, we need a pure good quality board without those fancy extras. Do gamers use wifi?


----------



## DarwinTheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theGrimreaper*
> 
> Not sure how important this is but HEDT do have higher power requirement than the mainstream procs.
> 
> Imo, we need a pure good quality board without those fancy extras. Do gamers use wifi?


Power / PSU is not the problem. I experience the lock up issue with a Cooler Master 1200w PSU and a Corsair AX1500i - in single rail mode.


----------



## PhanaticD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> For CPU fan warnings set CPU fan low limit to ignore in the options for the fan header. Setting the monitor option to ignore will not prevent the speed warning.
> 
> For the BOOT issue with the drive, go into the BOOT section of UEFI and make sure the correct drive is at the top of the BOOT order. The issue you are getting is due to the BOOT order being reset after you updated UEFI.
> 
> -Raja


Hello I have been searching all over google trying to figure out how to fix this problem on my water cooled system, where exactly is this setting? The only one I could find is cpu q-fan low limit and I set that to ignore but I still get the cpu fan error and it makes me go into the bios setup just to boot windows


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhanaticD*
> 
> Hello I have been searching all over google trying to figure out how to fix this problem on my water cooled system, where exactly is this setting? The only one I could find is cpu q-fan low limit and I set that to ignore but I still get the cpu fan error and it makes me go into the bios setup just to boot windows


Hello

In the Monitor Menu of the UEFI set CPU Fan Speed Limit to ignore. If that does not solve the issue set Wait For "F1" If Error to disabled in the Boot Menu section.


----------



## PhanaticD

thank you turning off the wait for F1 fixed it


----------



## Dewde

Hello,

I've got two problems on the 902 BIOS which I haven't been able to solve yet. Maybe you could shed some light on this. Config: 5930k, 4x4Gb Crucial 2133MHz. Everything running at stock speeds, no OC done whatsoever.

1. I'm unable to resume from the Windows 8.1 sleep. The PC starts but gets stuck on qcode *bF* for about 10 seconds and then shuts down. I then hit the power button but the same thing happens, bF again and the PC again shuts down, but this time it enters an infinite cycle of start - bF - shutdown - start - bF... without me touching it. Keeping power pressed for 10 seconds does not do anything. The only way to recover from this is to stop the PSU, wait for the discharge and start it again. It's as if the mobo gets stuck in an infinite-recover-from-suspend cycle.

2. Sometimes, when the PC has been running for many hours, a restart will fail to work. Before POSTing I can hear a sequence of LONG BEEP - SHORT BEEP - SHORT BEEP repeating over and over again from the speaker attached to the mobo. I don't remember the qcode but it had something to do with the memory. Powering off and on fixes it. Will post the qcode here when it happens again.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewde*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I've got two problems on the 902 BIOS which I haven't been able to solve yet. Maybe you could shed some light on this. Config: 5930k, 4x4Gb Crucial 2133MHz. Everything running at stock speeds, no OC done whatsoever.
> 
> 1. I'm unable to resume from the Windows 8.1 sleep. The PC starts but gets stuck on qcode *bF* for about 10 seconds and then shuts down. I then hit the power button but the same thing happens, bF again and the PC again shuts down, but this time it enters an infinite cycle of start - bF - shutdown - start - bF... without me touching it. Keeping power pressed for 10 seconds does not do anything. The only way to recover from this is to stop the PSU, wait for the discharge and start it again. It's as if the mobo gets stuck in an infinite-recover-from-suspend cycle.
> 
> 2. Sometimes, when the PC has been running for many hours, a restart will fail to work. Before POSTing I can hear a sequence of LONG BEEP - SHORT BEEP - SHORT BEEP repeating over and over again from the speaker attached to the mobo. I don't remember the qcode but it had something to do with the memory. Powering off and on fixes it. Will post the qcode here when it happens again.


New bios 904 http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewde*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I've got two problems on the 902 BIOS which I haven't been able to solve yet. Maybe you could shed some light on this. Config: 5930k, 4x4Gb Crucial 2133MHz. Everything running at stock speeds, no OC done whatsoever.
> 
> 1. I'm unable to resume from the Windows 8.1 sleep. The PC starts but gets stuck on qcode *bF* for about 10 seconds and then shuts down. I then hit the power button but the same thing happens, bF again and the PC again shuts down, but this time it enters an infinite cycle of start - bF - shutdown - start - bF... without me touching it. Keeping power pressed for 10 seconds does not do anything. The only way to recover from this is to stop the PSU, wait for the discharge and start it again. It's as if the mobo gets stuck in an infinite-recover-from-suspend cycle.
> 
> 2. Sometimes, when the PC has been running for many hours, a restart will fail to work. Before POSTing I can hear a sequence of LONG BEEP - SHORT BEEP - SHORT BEEP repeating over and over again from the speaker attached to the mobo. I don't remember the qcode but it had something to do with the memory. Powering off and on fixes it. Will post the qcode here when it happens again.


Not sure about 1 since 8.1 sleep works fine here but I had a similiar issue with random restarts failing to POST. Raja suggested setting System Agent voltage to 1.02v and enabling "Attempt Fast Boot" and "Attempt Fast Cold Boot" in DRAM Timings section of 'AI Tweaker'. This has fixed it so far for me.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for posting help guys


----------



## Dewde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> New bios 904 http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


Put in 904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewde*
> 
> 1. I'm unable to resume from the Windows 8.1 sleep. The PC starts but gets stuck on qcode *bF* for about 10 seconds and then shuts down. I then hit the power button but the same thing happens, bF again and the PC again shuts down, but this time it enters an infinite cycle of start - bF - shutdown - start - bF... without me touching it. Keeping power pressed for 10 seconds does not do anything. The only way to recover from this is to stop the PSU, wait for the discharge and start it again. It's as if the mobo gets stuck in an infinite-recover-from-suspend cycle.


This issue is still present. The system does not recover from sleep.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Raja suggested setting System Agent voltage to 1.02v and enabling "Attempt Fast Boot" and "Attempt Fast Cold Boot" in DRAM Timings section of 'AI Tweaker'. This has fixed it so far for me.


What do you mean by System Agent Voltage? In my BIOS it's set to 0.880v + Auto. You mean I should set the "Auto" offset to 0.14v so that 0.88+0.14 add up to 1.02v?


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewde*
> 
> Put in 904
> This issue is still present. The system does not recover from sleep.
> What do you mean by System Agent Voltage? In my BIOS it's set to 0.880v + Auto. You mean I should set the "Auto" offset to 0.14v so that 0.88+0.14 add up to 1.02v?


Yeah. Just change the offset from Auto to + whatever you need to end up at 1.02v. Just as you said


----------



## marc0053

Hey Raja, so far the people with a working STX sound card seems to have a sli configuration but those with the sound card not functioning have single card only.
Thats from what i have gathered so far. Could you replicate you're test with 1 gpu only?


----------



## [email protected]

Already did before I went SLI. - as did HQ.


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Hey Raja, so far the people with a working STX sound card seems to have a sli configuration but those with the sound card not functioning have single card only.
> Thats from what i have gathered so far. Could you replicate you're test with 1 gpu only?


I have 2 R9 290x and it's not working for me, so 2 GPU configurations are also affected.


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Hey Raja, so far the people with a working STX sound card seems to have a sli configuration but those with the sound card not functioning have single card only.
> Thats from what i have gathered so far. Could you replicate you're test with 1 gpu only?


Sound card works with a single GTX680 here. But, I always need to sleep the system after every restart/boot before it produces sound. Not a huge deal for the moment since I rarely reboot unless it's Windows Update Tuesday but I'm hopeful ASUS can fix this in the future.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Already did before I went SLI. - as did HQ.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trellmor*
> 
> I have 2 R9 290x and it's not working for me, so 2 GPU configurations are also affected.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Sound card works with a single GTX680 here. But, I always need to sleep the system after every restart/boot before it produces sound. Not a huge deal for the moment since I rarely reboot unless it's Windows Update Tuesday but I'm hopeful ASUS can fix this in the future.


I wonder if it has to do with Windows 8.1 and or the newest NVidia driver 344.11?
I'm sure it is something simple causing the issue if some have the sound card working.
For me, disabling the onboard sound or not didn't help with the STX sound card.


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I wonder if it has to do with Windows 8.1 and or the newest NVidia driver 344.11?
> I'm sure it is something simple causing the issue if some have the sound card working.
> For me, disabling the onboard sound or not didn't help with the STX sound card.


8.1 and latest Nvidia drivers here too, onboard is also disabled


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhanaticD*
> 
> thank you turning off the wait for F1 fixed it


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## marc0053

I just tested to see if the STX sound card would work in either Windows 7, 8 and 8.1 and still a no go.
The only fix for me is to force the PC to go in sleep mode and then the sound card works.
Also tried all pci-e slots starting from the top going down on the R5V motherboard and problem persist.
Even tried a different set of headphones just in case.

Also tried different Nvidia drivers (332 and 344.11) and still the same problem.


----------



## Xel_Naga

So I have my core clock locked in at [email protected] and stable for 8+ hours on AIDA64 .. Whats the best way to dial in Uncore and cache voltage? Does VCCSA effect cache stability?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> So I have my core clock locked in at [email protected] and stable for 8+ hours on AIDA64 .. Whats the best way to dial in Uncore and cache voltage? Does VCCSA effect cache stability?


Uncore clocking may have an impact in your max DRAM frequency with some CPUs. This is because the rate of IO increases. So yes, you may need to make some adjustments to VCCSA to get everything overclocked in tandem. Even Vcore can be affected for the same reasons - one may need to use a little more to overclock the cache and keep a given processor frequency stable.

If the CPU and memory are stable now, then increase the CPU cache to 4GHz and re-run stress tests. Encoding tests can be good to evaluate cache stability. Start with 1.25V Cache for 4GHz. See if the system will POST and pass a few stress tests. Then you can take the next step.

Hope this helps!

-Raja


----------



## jmg2

RAja, quick question on SLI -- the x99 deluxe manual seems to indicate that you can run 3-way sli using slots 1,2, and 4 or 1,2, and 5.
But when I flip the switch on the mobo to 3-way sli, LEDS are only above slots 1,3, and 5.

Since I'm using an M.2 hdd, I'd like to use 1/2/4, running the graphics cards at x8/x8/x8.... the manual seems to support this, but just wanted to make sure (otherwise, I'm going to buy a sata express drive).

Speaking of which, where can I get a sata express drive that utilizes the sata express ports (not the m.2 port) on the mobo? no one seems to make them...


----------



## Silent Scone

The above is fine I can confirm that configuration works with an m2 SSD with 5930/5960

Also slot 5 is not ideal what so ever for most GPU so rule out 16x16x8 on this board.


----------



## jmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The above is fine I can confirm that configuration works with an m2 SSD with 5930/5960
> 
> Also slot 5 is not ideal what so ever for most GPU so rule out 16x16x8 on this board.


thanks. I'll stick with x8/x8/x8 then ...


----------



## TheMentalist

For people interested in the X99-PRO, it's listed on ASUS's website: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99PRO/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> For people interested in the X99-PRO, it's listed on ASUS's website: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99PRO/


looks like a really nice mobo, 2 M.2 slots!!... pcie switches? I couldn't find or see any.


----------



## Xel_Naga

So i have my core at 4.5 and my memory at 3000. Stable for many hours on various test methods. But some times when I reboot or start from cold. The system halts and throws a memory code. Then upon a few reboots it will boot and pass any stress tests.

Seems to happen with 2800 and 3000 with both 100 and 125 strap. I can't shake it. Any ideas?


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks like a really nice mobo, 2 M.2 slots!!... pcie switches? I couldn't find or see any.


Yeah those double M.2 are awesome.
PCIe switches, looks like there isn't. I couldn't spot any.
I'm curious about the price though.


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> So i have my core at 4.5 and my memory at 3000. Stable for many hours on various test methods. But some times when I reboot or start from cold. The system halts and throws a memory code. Then upon a few reboots it will boot and pass any stress tests.
> 
> Seems to happen with 2800 and 3000 with both 100 and 125 strap. I can't shake it. Any ideas?


This has been covered before









Set System Agent to 1.02v and enable "Attempt Fast Boot" and "Attempt Fast Cold Boot" in the DRAM Timings section. (credits to Raja)


----------



## SuprUsrStan

What does a QR code of 25 and a third PCIe amber led blinking mean in a 3 way setup mean when it fails to boot?


----------



## TurricanM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> So i have my core at 4.5 and my memory at 3000. Stable for many hours on various test methods. But some times when I reboot or start from cold. The system halts and throws a memory code. Then upon a few reboots it will boot and pass any stress tests.
> 
> Seems to happen with 2800 and 3000 with both 100 and 125 strap. I can't shake it. Any ideas?


Same here with [email protected] Enabling "Attempt Fast Boot" and "Attempt Fast Cold Boot" in DRAM Timings doesn't fix it. =(


----------



## Xel_Naga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> This has been covered before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set System Agent to 1.02v and enable "Attempt Fast Boot" and "Attempt Fast Cold Boot" in the DRAM Timings section. (credits to Raja)


enabling those options makes the system always halt at the bd code. with them disabled I can get the system to boot into the 3000 memory settings after a reboot or two. with them enabled the system will never boot with 3000 memory. And this is with trying VCCSA at 1.02v - 1.2v


----------



## kiwiis

Try just one of the options (for me at first Attempt Fast Cold Boot was causing the same issue with not posting at all). When I set VCCSA per Raja's recommendation (maybe you need more or less System Agent voltage, I don't know) then I could boot with Attempt Fast Cold Boot. YMMV I just know when I finally could get those two settings enabled and boot up, the random restart failures you're having went away, I'm on cas15 3000 gskill.


----------



## [email protected]

Use uefi 0007 if that doesn't help tune vccsa.


----------



## TurricanM3

I tested it once again. VCCSA @1v and only enabling "Attempt Fast Boot" seemed to fix the warm start issues. Cold start still doesn't work for me, even with much more VCCSA.


----------



## dansi

Is this correct?

X99 Deluxe & X99 S are the same, just the S does not come with Wireless capabilities
X99 Pro & X99 A are the same, just the A does not come with Wireless capabilities and the fancy back cover and a heat pipe.

X99 Deluxe & X99 Pro differs by less PCIE slots config, audio capacitors, m2 sata, asmedia controller, ps/2 ports, a heatpipe.

In conclusion, seems like RVE > X99D > X99S > X99Pro > X99A.

Winner for most value is X99S? or X99A?

As it seems non-ROG X99 are using the same VRM setup? Are they all IR3550?


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> X99 Deluxe & X99 S are the same, just the S does not come with Wireless capabilities
> X99 Pro & X99 A are the same, just the A does not come with Wireless capabilities and the fancy back cover and a heat pipe.
> 
> X99 Deluxe & X99 Pro differs by less PCIE slots config, audio capacitors, m2 sata, asmedia controller, ps/2 ports, a heatpipe.
> 
> In conclusion, seems like RVE > X99D > X99S > X99Pro > X99A.
> 
> Winner for most value is X99S? or X99A?
> 
> As it seems non-ROG X99 are using the same VRM setup? Are they all IR3550?


Like said earlier, the X99-S will not be launched in all regions(not for North-America).
And it's always been like this, DELUXE > PRO > A. That's not a surprise.


----------



## kx11

replaced rampage formula iv with x99 deluxe ( white ) , wow OC is so much easier now

however the ( crystal sound ) plastic piece on the MB is blocking my way to install another gpu , i got a full tower case ( CM stryker ) so the case isn't the problem certainly

maybe i was rushing things to install my new 980


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> I tested it once again. VCCSA @1v and only enabling "Attempt Fast Boot" seemed to fix the warm start issues. Cold start still doesn't work for me, even with much more VCCSA.


Attempt cold fast boot enabled?


----------



## TurricanM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Attempt cold fast boot enabled?


If i enable "Attempt Fast Cold Boot" = no post. =(

This works best for me with ~1v VCCSA:



Didn't test the 0007 Bios yet, im waiting for the next final.

I had a X99 Deluxe before and exaclty the same issues. =(


----------



## [email protected]

Well if you're waiting on the final there's not much point in trying to work around it. Good luck.


----------



## djmic71

Hello, i m a little french. sorry for the language
with x99-deluxe 0904 / 5960x, "fully manual" is greyed, so i can t enable it to change the vccsa voltage .....a idea ?
my overclocking is : 4.5ghz with1.39 vcore, uncore 3.9 with 1.31, is a poor cpu ? (i can change it if i want)
4.6 no bsod, but cb15 and cb 11.5 give me a error.....(4.6 with 1.45v !!!)
my cb 15 score at 4.5 ghz : 1816 with ddr4 g skill 15-15-15-35 at command 1T. is good ?
Thanks a lot !


----------



## Greatskeem

So any basis to Asus X99 Deluxe boards having issues in design or buggy bios? I have seen a few posts now about the board being fried or just resetting randomly, double/triple post or having trouble waking up from sleep etc.

Should I stick with the Asus X99 deluxe or move onto something else? I don't want to go out and buy the board and it turns out Asus either rushed this board or overlooked a problem.

The last thing I want is having to rebuild the system because of the motherboard, god this brings back memories when all the motherboards were rushed for i7 2500k/2600k and had sata degradation.

I never could return it as I bought my parts from overseas(I learned my lesson) so if this will be another case of faulty boards, I'm pretty shocked, I need to contact my store to change to a different brand.(shame as I like the Asus UEFI).

So peeps that have this board, what is your experience so far? Anyone had this board since launch and going strong with heavy overclocking?


----------



## Radix999

X99 deluxe here and had no problems at all. Overclocks nicely and of all the boards seems the most reliable and stable to me.


----------



## tw33k

I've not had a single problem with my Deluxe. I'm running 4.4GHz @ 1.312v and it's running great.


----------



## Greatskeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radix999*
> 
> X99 deluxe here and had no problems at all. Overclocks nicely and of all the boards seems the most reliable and stable to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I've not had a single problem with my Deluxe. I'm running 4.4GHz @ 1.312v and it's running great.


Thanks guys, appreciate the reply...I guess I can chalk it up to being unlucky for the boards that have fried.I would like to just ask are youguys getting double post or even triple post before you can finally proceed and go into windows? I read a few posts saying double post and one saying triple.

Thanks.


----------



## Radix999

No problem booting up here - using the latest 904 bios.


----------



## Greatskeem

Perfect, thanks mate I guess Asus X99 Deluxe it is, I cant wait to play around with the system.


----------



## overclockFrance

I intend to buy the ASUS X99-A motherboard and I have a few questions :

1. I own the Maximus VI Hero motherboard and the SSD erase feature embedded in the bios is really convenient. Is this feature included in the X99-A motherboard ?

2. I have read the Anandtech review which compares 4 X99 motherboards. All of them, even the X99 Deluxe, have long boot times (time betwwen the PC is switched on and Windows is loading) , around 20 s. Can this boot time be decreased ? The Maximus VI Hero is really fast since between 5 and 10 s are used for the boot sequence.

Thanks.


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockFrance*
> 
> I intend to buy the ASUS X99-A motherboard and I have a few questions :
> 2. I have read the Anandtech review which compares 4 X99 motherboards. All of them, even the X99 Deluxe, have long boot times (time betwwen the PC is switched on and Windows is loading) , around 20 s. Can this boot time be decreased ? The Maximus VI Hero is really fast since between 5 and 10 s are used for the boot sequence.
> 
> Thanks.


With onboard controllers/option roms turned off and "Attempt Fast Cold Boot" and "Attempt Fast Boot" options enabled I have seen boot times as low as 12 seconds (source: Windows 8.1 task manager), which is faster than what you mentioned, but still about 2x slower than my MSI X79 board. I wish I knew why slow boot times seem to be an inherent problem of X99. Perhaps it relates to the newer version of AMI Aptio these boards use.


----------



## overclockFrance

12 s is far better but is still a long time. According to Anandtech review, many checks are carried out on DDR4 memory before boot which may be the explanation.


----------



## [email protected]

Memory and PCIe training is a lot more complex on this platform.

One could use S3 instead and not have to worry about POSt and BOOT times so much.


----------



## overclockFrance

OK.

And is the SSD erase feature embedded in the bios ?


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Memory and PCIe training is a lot more complex on this platform.
> 
> One could use S3 instead and not have to worry about POSt and BOOT times so much.


No UEFI option to turn off PCI-E training similiar to the fast boot options turning off memory training?


----------



## [email protected]

No. Use s3 if the post time is cutting into your productivity.


----------



## sblantipodi

Just trying to get a stable 4.2GHz on my 5930K using the Asus X99 Deluxe on 9104 BIOS.
It seems that this board or my CPU are very bad overclocker.

I can't get Prime95 blend test stable with less than 1.275V.
1.275V is a very very high voltage for 4.2GHz on BLCK 127MHz for Corsair Vengeance 2800MHz RAM using XMP.

I'm pretty disappointed from the board or from the CPU.
I would like to be stable in prime95, my PC should run all the software that a stock pc is able to run and 1.275V is required for 1.275V.









Is there a way to get prime stable and lowering the vcore to something more human?

Another things.
If I set the XMP profile (2800MHz 127MHz BLCK) vcore voltage is fixed, no way to use offset with 127MHz BLCK, is this normal?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I would like to be stable in prime95, my PC should run all the software that a stock pc is able to run and 1.275V is required for 1.275V.


Hello

If you wish to hammer the CPU with Prime do so at stock settings. Intel did not design the CPU for such torture at overclocked settings and doing so may permanently damage the CPU.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Just trying to get a stable 4.2GHz on my 5930K using the Asus X99 Deluxe on 9104 BIOS.
> It seems that this board or my CPU are very bad overclocker.
> 
> I can't get Prime95 blend test stable with less than 1.275V.
> 1.275V is a very very high voltage for 4.2GHz on BLCK 127MHz for Corsair Vengeance 2800MHz RAM using XMP.
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed from the board or from the CPU.
> I would like to be stable in prime95, my PC should run all the software that a stock pc is able to run and 1.275V is required for 1.275V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to get prime stable and lowering the vcore to something more human?
> 
> Another things.
> If I set the XMP profile (2800MHz 127MHz BLCK) vcore voltage is fixed, no way to use offset with 127MHz BLCK, is this normal?


Make sure your other settings are correct. You can't overclock on haswell with just raising your vcore.


----------



## capreppy

I have the X99-Deluxe with a 5820K. Have it on air to check things out. Set up for SLI and TPU is turned off. I have a stable 4.2 OC @ 1.2 vcor. I have installed Intel Management Software, but every time it boots it wants to reinstall the software. HWInfo uses this so it doesn't see, to want to work.

I downloaded from the Asus website to make sure I have the latest and greatest.

Thoughts?


----------



## [email protected]

It asks you to reinstall the me driver you mean?


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It asks you to reinstall the me driver you mean?


Sorry, misspoke, yes the driver.


----------



## [email protected]

Try installing the latest version of Intel xtu. It will update some of the me driver libraries.


----------



## capreppy

Another question: I'd like to order the eVGA Pro SLI Bridge. Is this the correct one to use on an X99-Deluxe with 5820K using slots 1 & 4?


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try installing the latest version of Intel xtu. It will update some of the me driver libraries.


Thanks. I'll give that a try.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
I'm fine at 1.275V 4.2GHz on my 5930K running Asus X99 Deluxe.

Now, how can I switch from manual vcore to something "more scalable"?
I would like to lower the vcore when the CPU is in idle or at lower frequency and bump it up when the CPU is in full load.

What vcore settings should I use to achieve 1.275V in full load and lower vcore in idle?
Adaptive? Offset?

If yes, how should I configure adaptive or offset?
Is there someone who can explain me the difference between this two settings and how to use them to achieve 1.275V in full load?

Thanks.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Make sure your other settings are correct. You can't overclock on haswell with just raising your vcore.


what are the other settings that I should care? please help I'm a noob.


----------



## TurricanM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well if you're waiting on the final there's not much point in trying to work around it. Good luck.


I tried the 0007 UEFI, its even worse. I don't get 3000 Memory running anymore. No post no matter what i do.
Even with the 0008 UEFI.

I'm a bit dissapointed now. =(

Going back to the final 0603.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> I tried the 0007 UEFI, its even worse. I don't get 3000 Memory running anymore. No post no matter what i do.
> Even with the 0008 UEFI.
> 
> I'm a bit dissapointed now. =(
> 
> Going back to the final 0603.


Hello

I would suggest checking and adjusting the necessary voltages. I'm on 0007 and have no issue with the 2800MHz rated memory at 3000MHz, 15-17-17-1T


----------



## TurricanM3

With the 0603 final i'm running 3000 15-15-15-35 1T completely stable. The only problem are these cold starts.


----------



## Rcmorr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> With the 0603 final i'm running 3000 15-15-15-35 1T completely stable. The only problem are these cold starts.


What is a cold start?


----------



## tw33k

Ran Realbench stress test for 2 hours @ 4.4GHz no problem. Now @ 4.5GHz, it crashes as soon as I hit Start. Maybe I need more Vcore? Aida64 ran for 3 hours with the same settings tho.


----------



## sourplumps

there a reason why there is no offset or adaptive voltage modes for CPU input voltage on the x99 deluxe? This is available on z87/z97.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> there a reason why there is no offset or adaptive voltage modes for CPU input voltage on the x99 deluxe? This is available on z87/z97.


Hello

Not on ASUS Z87/97 motherboards. Offset would not make sense and adaptive is not possible.


----------



## sourplumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Not on ASUS Z87/97 motherboards. Offset would not make sense and adaptive is not possible.


Alright, thanks. I was just curious because on a Z87 ASRock motherboard I am able to use offset/adaptive for CPU input voltage.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> Alright, thanks. I was just curious because on a Z87 ASRock motherboard I am able to use offset/adaptive for CPU input voltage.


Hello

VCCIN is a fixed voltage. It does not change based on another parameter. Because of this a manual set voltage and an offset value will produce the same results. Just two different ways to get to that result. Adaptive mode isn't applicable to this setting.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *overclockFrance*
> 
> I intend to buy the ASUS X99-A motherboard and I have a few questions :
> 2. I have read the Anandtech review which compares 4 X99 motherboards. All of them, even the X99 Deluxe, have long boot times (time betwwen the PC is switched on and Windows is loading) , around 20 s. Can this boot time be decreased ? The Maximus VI Hero is really fast since between 5 and 10 s are used for the boot sequence.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> With onboard controllers/option roms turned off and "Attempt Fast Cold Boot" and "Attempt Fast Boot" options enabled I have seen boot times as low as 12 seconds (source: Windows 8.1 task manager), which is faster than what you mentioned, but still about 2x slower than my MSI X79 board. I wish I knew why slow boot times seem to be an inherent problem of X99. Perhaps it relates to the newer version of AMI Aptio these boards use.
Click to expand...

The X79 boards were always slow to boot too. Honestly, going from my RIVE to RVE I didn't really notice any change in boot times.


----------



## Eugenius

Anyone have a systematic approach of using and setting adaptive once a manual OC is obtained? This is for RVE


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Anyone have a systematic approach of using and setting adaptive once a manual OC is obtained? This is for RVE


sure, here screen shots of an earlier OC I had. use it as a general guide, but do not use adaptive cache like I had it set. set cache voltage manually.

45_39_3200adaptive.zip 2968k .zip file


I now have this running 45/44/3200 adaptive (1.25/1.212/1.*3*65) with very good stability (so far)... but don't have any bios screeenshots...


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sure, here screen shots of an earlier OC I had. use it as a general guide, but do not use adaptive cache like I had it set. set cache voltage manually.
> 
> 45_39_3200adaptive.zip 2968k .zip file
> 
> 
> I now have this running 45/44/3200 adaptive (1.25/1.212/1.65) with very good stability (so far)... but don't have any bios screeenshots...


We have talked about this in the other forum as well. I am not too sure it works the same for everyone. I think the other poster that referenced VID had it right. Is VID the same for load and idle?

Also your cpu v is 1.25 for 4.5? And 1.65 for ram?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> We have talked about this in the other forum as well. I am not too sure it works the same for everyone. I think the other poster that referenced VID had it right. *Is VID the same for load and idle*?
> 
> Also your cpu v is 1.25 for 4.5? And 1.65 for ram?


no, yes, and *NO*.. 1.365V for ram. use which ever guidance you are comfortable with. don't conflate offset and adaptive.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no, yes, and *NO*.. 1.365V for ram. use which ever guidance you are comfortable with. don't conflate offset and adaptive.


What's an easy way to find the load VID which is what needs to be used for offset?


----------



## Dewde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Thanks for posting help guys


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewde*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I've got two problems on the 902 BIOS which I haven't been able to solve yet. Maybe you could shed some light on this. Config: 5930k, 4x4Gb Crucial 2133MHz. Everything running at stock speeds, no OC done whatsoever.
> 
> 1. I'm unable to resume from the Windows 8.1 sleep. The PC starts but gets stuck on qcode *bF* for about 10 seconds and then shuts down. I then hit the power button but the same thing happens, bF again and the PC again shuts down, but this time it enters an infinite cycle of start - bF - shutdown - start - bF... without me touching it. Keeping power pressed for 10 seconds does not do anything. The only way to recover from this is to stop the PSU, wait for the discharge and start it again. It's as if the mobo gets stuck in an infinite-recover-from-suspend cycle.


So any help for the infinite sleep loop Raja?


----------



## [email protected]

Try 0904. S3 issues can be difficult to pin down.


----------



## Weber

X99-Deluxe. Loaded 0904, fine until a tried to auto over clock with suite. started at 3.9g and 1.459v. It kept (about) those volts until it stops stepping at 4.4g. Dropped back to 0902, everything back to reasonable, starts at 3.9g and 1.02v and ends at 4.4g 1.3v.


----------



## [email protected]

You can set the auto tuning target core voltage manually in the advanced options of DIP5.


----------



## Canis-X

Alright ASUS!! I got my X99-E WS ordered, I can't wait to see how I did with the silicone lottery!!! I really hope that my 5960X is at least an average chip....Will be sooo stoked if it is an above-average one! Not a whole lot of folks on ss phase with this chip right now so I am excited to see how this pans out!


----------



## TurricanM3

@Raja
I am the guy with the POST Problems @3000 RAM (few pages before).
Maybe this helps others: the fix for me was very simple. I just had to set the BCLK from 125 to 125*.1*.
Everything works fine now, no more POST Problems, even with the 0603 final Bios.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=1409291915091gk5b.png


----------



## brandon6199

Still no plans for an ASUS X99 mATX variant?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Still no plans for an ASUS X99 mATX variant?


Hello

Not at this time.


----------



## bastian

@Raja... not X99 related... but do you know when the Strix 980 will be available in North America?


----------



## shremi

Hi guys i have a quick question i am using the X99 Deluxe board and right now i am using dual gtx 970s i dont know if waterblocks will become available for this cards and i am planing to upgrade to dual 980s in order to watercool them but i have a problem as i turned on the switch to enable SLi on the board the slots that light up on the board to use in dual SLI are 1 and 5 so i am planing to use those the only problem is that Ek does not have a SLI bridge for the cards using those slots configuration ....

Should i order the triple slot SLI and just put som plugs in the middle slot something like THIS Or ignore the recommended slot configuration and order the regular sli bridge .... I am using this along with the 5820k so i thought i ask here before since i dont want to run into trouble when insalling the cards and the blocks

Thanks

Shremi


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Alright ASUS!! I got my X99-E WS ordered, I can't wait to see how I did with the silicone lottery!!! I really hope that my 5960X is at least an average chip....Will be sooo stoked if it is an above-average one! Not a whole lot of folks on ss phase with this chip right now so I am excited to see how this pans out!


Most ss units are tuned for a max load of 200watts. The 5960x pulls a lot more when loaded. Just be mindful of that.


----------



## kx11

just reverted from windows 8.1 to win 7

bad experience with updating window 8.1 , really bad that the M&K will stop working after 3 hrs until i hard reset

i guess i'll wait for a newer Bios


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Most ss units are tuned for a max load of 200watts. The 5960x pulls a lot more when loaded. Just be mindful of that.


Cool! Mine is custom made and tuned for heavier loads 300W - 320W, so we'll see. It has held up my 3930k very well with high OC's, I will definitely keep that in mind though, thanks Raja!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Cool! Mine is custom made and tuned for heavier loads 300W - 320W, so we'll see. It has held up my 3930k very well with high OC's, I will definitely keep that in mind though, thanks Raja!


Yeah it can pull more than that too. Stay away from Prime 28.5 as that goes over 400W at 1.30Vcore on these CPUs.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yeah it can pull more than that too. Stay away from Prime 28.5 as that goes over 400W at 1.30Vcore on these CPUs.


where did you measured 400W?
I have a watt meter and I never seen this wattage.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yeah it can pull more than that too. Stay away from Prime 28.5 as that goes over 400W at 1.30Vcore on these CPUs.


Oh wow! OK, thanks for the info! I never mess with Prime myself, if the OC is stable enough to do the stuff what I need it to do, then it is stable enough!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Oh wow! OK, thanks for the info! I never mess with Prime myself, if the OC is stable enough to do the stuff that I need it to do, then it is stable enough!


Ahh thats good. You should have some fun then if you get a good CPU.


----------



## Silent Scone

Get a good enough chip, then you don't really need phase









I want to see 5ghz and above from SS before I applaud


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ahh thats good. You should have some fun then if you get a good CPU.


Yes sir! I have my fingers crossed! I really hope that the board is solid too though, I've read some not so inspiring things about failing boards and quirky BIOS happenings. Chalking them up to Murphy's shenanigans.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Get a good enough chip, then you don't really need phase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see 5ghz and above from SS before I applaud


Oh yeah, if it is good enough (and I don't get lazy







) then once I'm done testing on phase I'll switch it over to water, quieter and I can get booted up faster since I don't have to wait for the phase to pull the temp down


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Yes sir! I have my fingers crossed! I really hope that the board is solid too though, I've read some not so inspiring things about failing boards and quirky BIOS happenings. Chalking them up to Murphy's shenanigans.


Should be fine. I will have an updated UEFI for the WS board in a few days.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Should be fine. I will have an updated UEFI for the WS board in a few days.


Outstanding!! Thanks Raja!!


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
I'm overclocking my 5930K.

I have two settings to get it stable at 4.2GHz

Offset +0.230V who produce a 1.264V with LLC8
or Offset +0.245V who produce a 1.280V without LLC

What settings is preferable in terms of durability and reliability for my CPU?

Is it better a lower voltage with high LLC or higher voltage with no LLC?


----------



## sp222

edit, nvm.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm overclocking my 5930K.
> 
> I have two settings to get it stable at 4.2GHz
> 
> Offset +0.230V who produce a 1.264V with LLC8
> or Offset +0.245V who produce a 1.280V without LLC
> 
> What settings is preferable in terms of durability and reliability for my CPU?
> 
> Is it better a lower voltage with high LLC or higher voltage with no LLC?


Everyone has a different CPU in terms of what may be required for a certain frequency/speed. What works for one persons CPU may be completely off base for what works for another person.

In addition, you must figure out what you want to consider "stable." Nowadays, everyone seems to have their own agenda in what they want to subject their processors to in order for them to feel as though it can be declared fully stable. These two points are critical in understanding before you start overclocking.

Also, only change one variable in the BIOS at a time, per every reboot, or else you will never be able to pinpoint what is giving you progress and what is hindering it. If you are just starting out, the only things I would change in the BIOS is the CPU multiplier and the vcore/voltage. I would keep the bus speed at 100mhz constantly, and simply raise your multiplier ratio by 1 each time you run a quick test. Once you get a crash or BSOD, then up the voltage by about .010 - .020 until you get stability.

All the other small and complex options that you may be unfamiliar with should only be tweaked once you start reaching very high overclocks. Eventually, you may reach a point in which raising the voltage even the slightest bit simply is not an option anymore, perhaps due to temperatures, or a large gap in required volts just to get 100mhz more, etc. At that point, making minor tweaks such as memory speed, CPU strap and bus speed, Load line calibration, power phase control, spread spectrum, etc.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> where did you measured 400W?
> I have a watt meter and I never seen this wattage.


need to use a clamp meter. not a killawattt meter.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Everyone has a different CPU in terms of what may be required for a certain frequency/speed. What works for one persons CPU may be completely off base for what works for another person.
> 
> In addition, you must figure out what you want to consider "stable." Nowadays, everyone seems to have their own agenda in what they want to subject their processors to in order for them to feel as though it can be declared fully stable. These two points are critical in understanding before you start overclocking.
> 
> Also, only change one variable in the BIOS at a time, per every reboot, or else you will never be able to pinpoint what is giving you progress and what is hindering it. If you are just starting out, the only things I would change in the BIOS is the CPU multiplier and the vcore/voltage. I would keep the bus speed at 100mhz constantly, and simply raise your multiplier ratio by 1 each time you run a quick test. Once you get a crash or BSOD, then up the voltage by about .010 - .020 until you get stability.
> 
> All the other small and complex options that you may be unfamiliar with should only be tweaked once you start reaching very high overclocks. Eventually, you may reach a point in which raising the voltage even the slightest bit simply is not an option anymore, perhaps due to temperatures, or a large gap in required volts just to get 100mhz more, etc. At that point, making minor tweaks such as memory speed, CPU strap and bus speed, Load line calibration, power phase control, spread spectrum, etc.


I appreciate your answer but it does not answer my question.
I have found two settings that is stable for me and my rig, what is preferable between this two settings?
High LLC with lower vcore, or higher vcore with no LLC?


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I appreciate your answer but it does not answer my question.
> I have found two settings that is stable for me and my rig, what is preferable between this two settings?
> High LLC with lower vcore, or higher vcore with no LLC?


Im simply offering advice to potentially push you in a direction that is more enjoyable/successful in your overclocking endeavors.

and I did answer your question; What works or is preferable for one persons CPU may be different for someone else. Thats the entire point of having such complex BIOS options and features, because so many factors around the rest of your system can influence your overclock. So many motherboards now are saturated with a universal array of features that can cover so many bases, numerous groups of people with differing goals are going to purchase the same motherboard.

You say you are a stable 4.2ghz at 1.280 LLC. What do you consider stable. 12 hours of large FFT prime95? or a couple CINEBENCH r15 tests spanning 1 minute?

Ive got my 5930k stable at 4.5ghz at 1.305 vcore. I could explain my entire BIOS configuration, but the help it would provide probably would end up being minimal at best.

If 20 people here all posted an answer to your question that striclty arose from the material you provided, you would get a multitude of different answers and may even be more confused then you were before you asked anything in the first place.

ive never once in my entire experience ever pondered anything even remotely close to your question of high voltage with low LLC and vice versa in terms of which is "better." Not to say that your question isnt important or something, im just saying its completely subjective and moreso for yourself to answer, unless you provide us with more info such as your goals.


----------



## Rcmorr09

Anyone here mess with an X99-A yet? I'm thinking about this board, I'd like to OC to around 4.0 with a 5820k using a corsair H110. I've been looking at the ASrocks but this X99-A is around the same price.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I appreciate your answer but it does not answer my question.
> I have found two settings that is stable for me and my rig, what is preferable between this two settings?
> *High LLC with lower vcore, or higher vcore with no LLC?*


there is no clear answer... but,

IF vdroop is as important for input voltage as it is in previous generations for vcore (compensate for load line overshoot due to load transition-NOT voltage transition - this occurs at a constant voltage setting) then it is always best for your chip's survival to allow for vdroop. See figure 5.5 on pg 56:

core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 795k .pdf file


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Im simply offering advice to potentially push you in a direction that is more enjoyable/successful in your overclocking endeavors.
> 
> and I did answer your question; What works or is preferable for one persons CPU may be different for someone else. Thats the entire point of having such complex BIOS options and features, because so many factors around the rest of your system can influence your overclock. So many motherboards now are saturated with a universal array of features that can cover so many bases, numerous groups of people with differing goals are going to purchase the same motherboard.
> 
> You say you are a stable 4.2ghz at 1.280 LLC. What do you consider stable. 12 hours of large FFT prime95? or a couple CINEBENCH r15 tests spanning 1 minute?
> 
> Ive got my 5930k stable at 4.5ghz at 1.305 vcore. I could explain my entire BIOS configuration, but the help it would provide probably would end up being minimal at best.
> 
> If 20 people here all posted an answer to your question that striclty arose from the material you provided, you would get a multitude of different answers and may even be more confused then you were before you asked anything in the first place.
> 
> ive never once in my entire experience ever pondered anything even remotely close to your question of high voltage with low LLC and vice versa in terms of which is "better." Not to say that your question isnt important or something, im just saying its completely subjective and moreso for yourself to answer, unless you provide us with more info such as your goals.


Two hours of AIDA and 5 minutes of prime in blend mode is enough to consider my system stable for my usage.
Do you run prime95 on your system to say that is stable?

Is high LLC considered bad for the durability of the CPU over the time?
is 4.2GHz at 1.265 with LLC8 dangerous for long term reliability?

PS: If you can post all your settings to achieve 4.5GHz with only 1.3V I will be very glad.
I know that I can't use them since my system is completely different than yours, every system is different by each other but I would like to know what is good to change
or it is generally good to change.


----------



## DillingerRadio

I've updated to the latest 0904 BIOS but still get the following issue:

I have 16GB DDR-4 Corsair Vengeance 2800 LPX (4 x 4GB) and they're not being recognized by the motherboard. It recognizes them as generic DDR4 and applies a much lower clock speed (it recognizes them as DDR4-2133 at 1066MHz according to CPU-Z) than they're rated for in the BIOS. Every time I attempt to set the timing manually the system crashes on reboot and defaults the BIOS. I've run Memtest86 with no apparent faults in the modules themselves. The memory manufacturer doesn't come up, neither in the BIOS nor the OS (Win 7 Pro in this case). I also can't run a system rating in Windows- it fails on the memory check every time.

Any ideas what could be causing it- and why I can't manually set it to its rated speed without breaking the system?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DillingerRadio*
> 
> I've updated to the latest 0904 BIOS but still get the following issue:
> 
> I have 16GB DDR-4 Corsair Vengeance 2800 LPX (4 x 4GB) and they're not being recognized by the motherboard. It recognizes them as generic DDR4 and applies a much lower clock speed (it recognizes them as DDR4-2133 at 1066MHz according to CPU-Z) than they're rated for in the BIOS. Every time I attempt to set the timing manually the system crashes on reboot and defaults the BIOS. I've run Memtest86 with no apparent faults in the modules themselves. The memory manufacturer doesn't come up, neither in the BIOS nor the OS (Win 7 Pro in this case). I also can't run a system rating in Windows- it fails on the memory check every time.
> 
> Any ideas what could be causing it- and why I can't manually set it to its rated speed without breaking the system?


Rma the kit back to corsair. There are some kits on sale that haven't been programmed.


----------



## DillingerRadio

Right, no problem then- appreciate it!


----------



## [email protected]

When you get the new kit set xmp in uefi or use the onboard xmp switch. You have to do that to get the memory to run its rated speed otherwise it will default to jedec timings.


----------



## DillingerRadio

Ahh good to know- as a side note, I've kind of avoided the XMP thing due to a few reviews showing the board burning out when XMP was enabled; is that something I should be concerned with with my model? (I have the X99 Deluxe.)


----------



## [email protected]

That has nothing to do with a board failing.


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yeah it can pull more than that too. Stay away from Prime 28.5 as that goes over 400W at 1.30Vcore on these CPUs.


I know that you said that we should stay away from 28.5 because of avx2, however what about avx? I'm asking because using 27.9 I'm still drawing nearly 400w from the wall.

Should I use a version that uses neither avx nor avx2?


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Two hours of AIDA and 5 minutes of prime in blend mode is enough to consider my system stable for my usage.
> Do you run prime95 on your system to say that is stable?
> 
> Is high LLC considered bad for the durability of the CPU over the time?
> is 4.2GHz at 1.265 with LLC8 dangerous for long term reliability?
> 
> PS: If you can post all your settings to achieve 4.5GHz with only 1.3V I will be very glad.
> I know that I can't use them since my system is completely different than yours, every system is different by each other but I would like to know what is good to change
> or it is generally good to change.


I dont run Prime95 anymore, at least not for a while. I dont like it with Haswell architecture, it just always seems far off base terms of power requirements, and is inconsistent with my setups compared to so many other stress tests ive used. Ive just gotten more confused after running several p95 tests....

But I really like AIDA64, i have a very similar standard to you in terms of what i feel comfortable proceeding with.

All the apparent paranoia about CPU degradation seems pretty exaggerated in my opinion.... Most enthusiasts rarely ever stick with one piece of Hardware, especially processors, long enough to really produce valid evidence that would solidify all the claims of "passing over ______ voltage triggers degradation process." To me it all seems like speculation and honestly, psuedoscience. I mean, im not saying by any means that you should exercise max power draw from every angle carelessly.... but if your temperatures are fine and within range, and you arent experiences crashes or instability of any sort, what real, long term damage could there really be? Besides, I doubt Intel would provide their Performance Tuning plan and hand out 400$-1000$ processor replacements if there hardware was so fragile.

But ill try to either take a screen shot or list an in depth illustration of my BIOS configuration.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DillingerRadio*
> 
> Ahh good to know- as a side note, I've kind of avoided the XMP thing due to a few reviews showing the board burning out when XMP was enabled; is that something I should be concerned with with my model? (I have the X99 Deluxe.)


lol

what reviews have shown boards "burning out" from enabling XMP?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what are the other settings that I should care? please help I'm a noob.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

Has good information in there, unfortunately I can not summarize how to overclock in a forum post


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> I know that you said that we should stay away from 28.5 because of avx2, however what about avx? I'm asking because using 27.9 I'm still drawing nearly 400w from the wall.
> 
> Should I use a version that uses neither avx nor avx2?


Try 27.7.


----------



## tSgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> lol
> 
> what reviews have shown boards "burning out" from enabling XMP?


Legitreviews

Well, at least it happened after him enabling xmp. there is still no official reply from Asus thought so we still, don't know.


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try 27.7.


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## kx11

i'm going through a number of system freezes and BSOD on bios 0904 especially when i leave it running for 4 hrs or more


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i'm going through a number of system freezes and BSOD on bios 0904 especially when i leave it running for 4 hrs or more


there are many people complaining about this bios overclock capabilities


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> there are many people complaining about this bios overclock capabilities


that is the error i get after i turn it on ( overclocking failed press F1 .... )


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i'm going through a number of system freezes and BSOD on bios 0904 especially when i leave it running for 4 hrs or more


CHeck the memory is stable and the OC. Revert to stock and start again.


----------



## elektro4life

Had an issue last night when I was ~30 min into a game (Battlefield 4) my PC froze up and I got the clock watchdog timeout error which I assume is due to my OC. My 5960x is running at a 34 multiplier 125 strap(4.25Ghz) and 1.3v with 16gb G.skill 3000mhz ram with XMP on (3000 mhz). Had to force a power down as it was stuck at the error screen. When I powered up it wouldn't post and I noticed the DRAM LED on the mobo was red. Tried powering it a couple more times and it was a no go, so I tried remounting the RAM sticks and still no good. I had to use the memOK button to post and get to windows. I tried powering down again and up to see if it would post this time but it wouldn't without the memOK. This morning I tried again and it seemed to post this time and I decided to lower my multiplier by 1. Got into windows then powered down and then was able to post and get into windows again. I ran OCCT before I left for work so will see if that is stable when I get home.

My question being, is it just a failed OC that would cause my DRAM LED to go red and not post, or could there possibly be an issue with my RAM itself (or something else)?


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'd be real surprised if they don't do 3200 on 100 strap


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 3000MHz CAS15 1T seems to be the sweet spot for the DRAM voltage needed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How feasible do you think it will be to get a 2666 LPX kit to 3000? I'm thinking about picking one up.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> How feasible do you think it will be to get a 2666 LPX kit to 3000? I'm thinking about picking one up.


Given what I've seen from the LPX kit it shouldn't be too much of a problem. Every kit is different though. You may have to settle for a tighter 2800


----------



## L36

I wanted to ask if someone has encountered this specific issue. Every time I reboot and try to get into the BIOS, it will say entering setup and the American Megatrends logo will appear but only the logo and the system will hang. A hard reset solves the problem and I can enter the BIOS but its like anytime I restart the system and want to go into the BIOS this usually happens.
On 0904 BIOS.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> How feasible do you think it will be to get a 2666 LPX kit to 3000? I'm thinking about picking one up.


Hello

They may do 3000 but I don't think you will be able to hold the 15-17-17 timings at that speed.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> I wanted to ask if someone has encountered this specific issue. Every time I reboot and try to get into the BIOS, it will say entering setup and the American Megatrends logo will appear but only the logo and the system will hang. A hard reset solves the problem and I can enter the BIOS but its like anytime I restart the system and want to go into the BIOS this usually happens.
> On 0904 BIOS.


If overclocked revert to stock. If it still happens list everything plugged into the board


----------



## Silent Scone

Oh would you look at that, someone finally came into the office and updated the website









http://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/
Quote:


> Version 0904
> 
> Description X99-DELUXE BIOS 0904
> 1. Update Intel ucode
> 2. Enhance USB compatibility
> 3. Enhance system stability
> 4. Fix WHQL secure boot
> 5. Fix Xeon CPU DRAM frequency info
> 6. Add SATA controller RAID mode support info
> 
> *Note: Strongly recommend to use USB BIOS Flashback or EZ Flash 2 in BIOS to update the BIOS.
> For more guidelines, visit http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If overclocked revert to stock. If it still happens list everything plugged into the board


Will do, also one member on OCN messaged me a solution to the Xonar STX issue. Though its temporary kind but when the card is installed, just put the system to sleep and wake it. Card works great like this. Though procedure has to be repeated every cold boot or reboot.
Just throwing it out there if you're still unaware of it.


----------



## sblantipodi

My 5930K is at offset +0.230V with LLC set to 8. Frequency is 4.2GHz.
With this offset CPU goes up to 1.280V and CPU Input voltage is around 1.9-1.92V since it is in auto.

Yesterday this config was solid, today I started PC and it hanged on windows load with a bsod.

I think that I never had a worst bundle mobo+cpu.
But something says me that the problem resides on the motherboard.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> My 5930K is at offset +0.230V with LLC set to 8. Frequency is 4.2GHz.
> With this offset CPU goes up to 1.280V and CPU Input voltage is around 1.9-1.92V since it is in auto.
> 
> Yesterday this config was solid, today I started PC and it hanged on windows load with a bsod.
> 
> I think that I never had a worst bundle mobo+cpu.
> But something says me that the problem resides on the motherboard.


or in the overclock settings...







. 1,28 for 4.2 seems high, . 1.92 input for that oc also seems quite high, as does LLc=8. Hopefully that's not what the chip really needs for 4.2GHz.


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> They may do 3000 but I don't think you will be able to hold the 15-17-17 timings at that speed.


That's fine, I don't mind loosening up the timings.

Thanks!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> That's fine, I don't mind loosening up the timings.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello

I don't have the 2666 kit but am going off of what my 2800 kit does. They are spec'd at 16/18/18/2T at 2800. Stable settings are 15/17/17/1T at 3000 and 16/18/18/1T at 3200.


----------



## elektro4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektro4life*
> 
> Had an issue last night when I was ~30 min into a game (Battlefield 4) my PC froze up and I got the clock watchdog timeout error which I assume is due to my OC. My 5960x is running at a 34 multiplier 125 strap(4.25Ghz) and 1.3v with 16gb G.skill 3000mhz ram with XMP on (3000 mhz). Had to force a power down as it was stuck at the error screen. When I powered up it wouldn't post and I noticed the DRAM LED on the mobo was red. Tried powering it a couple more times and it was a no go, so I tried remounting the RAM sticks and still no good. I had to use the memOK button to post and get to windows. I tried powering down again and up to see if it would post this time but it wouldn't without the memOK. This morning I tried again and it seemed to post this time and I decided to lower my multiplier by 1. Got into windows then powered down and then was able to post and get into windows again. I ran OCCT before I left for work so will see if that is stable when I get home.
> 
> My question being, is it just a failed OC that would cause my DRAM LED to go red and not post, or could there possibly be an issue with my RAM itself (or something else)?


bump.


----------



## [email protected]

You haven't listed which board or UEFI version - we are not mind readers here







. Chances are the system got hot when you were gaming and then failed training on the subsequent BOOT. Probably need to tune VCCSA.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> or in the overclock settings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 1,28 for 4.2 seems high, . 1.92 input for that oc also seems quite high, as does LLc=8. Hopefully that's not what the chip really needs for 4.2GHz.


if it's high why it isn't stable?
it just BSODeed on windows boot this evening.

I think that the problem is in the Asus, I'm quite sure in this.
Now I rebooted the PC with a CPU temperature of 50°, 55° on the hottest core and the bios saied me: "CPU temperature error" or something like this.

This mobo is a shame.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> if it's high why it isn't stable?
> it just BSODeed on windows boot this evening.
> 
> I think that the problem is in the Asus, I'm quite sure in this.
> Now I rebooted the PC with a CPU temperature of 50°, 55° on the hottest core and the bios saied me: "CPU temperature error" or something like this.
> 
> This mobo is a shame.


I'm talking about Asus X99 Deluxe with 0904 bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> if it's high why it isn't stable?
> it just BSODeed on windows boot this evening.
> 
> I think that the problem is in the Asus, I'm quite sure in this.
> Now I rebooted the PC with a CPU temperature of 50°, 55° on the hottest core and the bios saied me: "CPU temperature error" or something like this.
> 
> This mobo is a shame.


high vcore is one component... an d tjhat last boot failure... just clrcmos set boot priorities, and set a multiplier, like 42. Full manual mode set input at 1.890V, LLC=7 change nothing but vcore (and spread spectrum.. the basic stuff) and start at 1.18 volts... increase vcore until it loads windows and "appears" stable. Then work on other parameters....

read Raja's guide in the OP (page 1 of this thread)


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> CHeck the memory is stable and the OC. Revert to stock and start again.


used the optimized settings via Bios CP , still freezing

i'll try to use optimized DRAM seeings via AISuite


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> used the optimized settings via Bios CP , still freezing
> 
> i'll try to use optimized DRAM seeings via AISuite


There are no memory timings in AI Suite.

Whats the part number of that memory kit? GO down to one module at a time, see if there is a faulty stick.


----------



## elektro4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You haven't listed which board or UEFI version - we are not mind readers here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Chances are the system got hot when you were gaming and then failed training on the subsequent BOOT. Probably need to tune VCCSA.


My apologies, I am on the latest bios 0904 for the x99 deluxe. Should I start with a VCCSA of 1.02v and go from there? How much should I increase/decrease by?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> high vcore is one component... an d tjhat last boot failure... just clrcmos set boot priorities, and set a multiplier, like 42. Full manual mode set input at 1.890V, LLC=7 change nothing but vcore (and spread spectrum.. the basic stuff) and start at 1.18 volts... increase vcore until it loads windows and "appears" stable. Then work on other parameters....
> 
> read Raja's guide in the OP (page 1 of this thread)


Are you saying that high vcore can produce a bsod?
I can do it, thanks.
What is the Sprea Spectrum? What should I set in it?
And what 1.18volts refered to?
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektro4life*
> 
> My apologies, I am on the latest bios 0904 for the x99 deluxe. Should I start with a VCCSA of 1.02v and go from there?


Yes. If the system is overclocked set it back to stock settings and just focus on getting the memory stable. Keep an eye on system temps when you are gaming as well. Make sure nothing in the PC is getting too hot.


----------



## elektro4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes. If the system is overclocked set it back to stock settings and just focus on getting the memory stable. Keep an eye on system temps when you are gaming as well. Make sure nothing in the PC is getting too hot.


Okay so set to stock and where do I go from there? Im a bit confused by what I should to do get the memory stable. Sorry if my questions are stupid..this is all a first time for me.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektro4life*
> 
> Okay so set to stock and where do I go from there? Im a bit confused by what I should to do get the memory stable. Sorry if my questions are stupid..this is all a first time for me.


Okay, I don't have the time to help you completely but here's what you need to do in short form:

You need to run stress tests. Use Memtest to check the memory, then a stress test in the operating system. If anything fails report back.


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I don't have the 2666 kit but am going off of what my 2800 kit does. They are spec'd at 16/18/18/2T at 2800. Stable settings are 15/17/17/1T at 3000 and 16/18/18/1T at 3200.


Wow, you were able to bump them up 400mhz and go from a command rate of 2T to 1T. Nice.

Did you increase any other voltages besides the DRAM voltage?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> Wow, you were able to bump them up 400mhz and go from a command rate of 2T to 1T. Nice.
> 
> Did you increase any other voltages besides the DRAM voltage?


Hello

VCCSA needs tuning and cache speed/voltage has an effect also. I had posted this previously.


----------



## sblantipodi

I resume my PC settings:
i7 5930K, Asus X99 Deluxe, 0904 BIOS, Windows 8.1

stress test, AIDA64, Prime 95 28.x for no more than 30 seconds, x264, 3d mark.

4.2GHz 127MHzx33 (using XMP Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800MHz 2800MHz)

vcore 1.180V, cpu input 1.89V, LLC7 -> windows does not boot
vcore 1.200V, cpu input 1.89V, LLC7 -> system hangs immediately on stress test
vcore 1.220V, cpu input 1.89V, LLC7 -> system hangs immediately on stress test
vcore 1.250V, cpu input 1.9V, LLC7 -> system hangs on stress test after a while
vcore 1.270V, cpu input 1.9V, LLC8 -> it seems stable, (AIsuite reads 1.280V)

what should I do, what I'm doing wrong?
temperature are not a problem, with H80i the hottest core does never exceed 65°.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I resume my PC settings:
> i7 5930K, Asus X99 Deluxe, 0904 BIOS, Windows 8.1
> 
> stress test, AIDA64, Prime 95 28.x for no more than 30 seconds, x264, 3d mark.
> 
> 4.2GHz 127MHzx33 (using XMP Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800MHz 2800MHz)
> 
> vcore 1.180V, cpu input 1.89V, LLC7 -> windows does not boot
> vcore 1.200V, cpu input 1.89V, LLC7 -> system hangs immediately on stress test
> vcore 1.220V, cpu input 1.89V, LLC7 -> system hangs immediately on stress test
> vcore 1.250V, cpu input 1.9V, LLC7 -> system hangs on stress test after a while
> vcore 1.270V, cpu input 1.9V, LLC8 -> it seems stable, (AIsuite reads 1.280V)
> 
> what should I do, what I'm doing wrong?
> temperature are not a problem, with H80i the hottest core does never exceed 65°.


You got a crappy CPU if you need 1.28 for 4.2Ghz. I am at 4.5Ghz with 1.275 and a 5820k.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> You got a crappy CPU if you need 1.28 for 4.2Ghz. I am at 4.5Ghz with 1.275 and a 5820k.


yes, probably you are right but it depends on what you think that is stable.
do you run prime95 28.x for some seconds to test the stability?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> yes, probably you are right but it depends on what you think that is stable.
> *do you run prime95 28.x for some seconds to test the stability?*


you learn nothing about stability running p95 for "some seconds". if you want to stage testing, use the single benchmarks in AID64 or get a copies of superPi mod, cinebench R15.. etc. Just forget about p95 for now.


----------



## OliverB360

I have an I7 5930k and my board is only showing 3 cores and 3 threads for a total of 6. I just updated to the newest BIOS 0904 but I am unsure if it was doing this before. If I go into the device manager under processor it shows 12 cores but everything else (CPU-Z,AI Suite,AID64) are all showing but 3 and 3. I didnt see anything in the Bios settings but maybe I missed something.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverB360*
> 
> I have an I7 5930k and my board is only showing 3 cores and 3 threads for a total of 6. I just updated to the newest BIOS 0904 but I am unsure if it was doing this before. If I go into the device manager under processor it shows 12 cores but everything else (CPU-Z,AI Suite,AID64) are all showing but 3 and 3. I didnt see anything in the Bios settings but maybe I missed something.


Hello

Clear (reset) the BIOS. If no change remove the CPU and check for any bent pins. This is best done using a magnifying lens and bright light. If no bent pins are found reinstall the heatsink assembly taking care to tighten it down evenly and not over-tightened.


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> VCCSA needs tuning and cache speed/voltage has an effect also. I had posted this previously.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry about that. I should have seen those voltages.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It's a great board. I've got my 5960X @ 4.5GHz 1.312v so far. Still have some tweaking to do. With this board you can OC as simply or as complex as you're able.


Are you using a custom water setup? Just curious because at that voltage my h100i gets VERY warm. Lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Latest 0606 UEFI build for the X99-E WS:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnY2xGYk9CMUdXYXM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror:
> 
> -Raja


Cool. What are the changes/fixes?


----------



## icecpu

Do I really need to update to the latest bios 904 ?
I'm on 801 bios and everything is stable and working perfect.


----------



## Agent-A01

X99-A needs updated bios. On OC fail with a freeze a force shutdown is required(expected) but the bios screen saying OC has failed press F1 to enter setup results in a black screen every time.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> X99-A needs updated bios. On OC fail with a freeze a force shutdown is required(expected) but the bios screen saying OC has failed press F1 to enter setup results in a black screen every time.


1) If the system is forced off (holding the power button for 4-5 secs or power cycling the system to interupt POST) the F1 message is normal. It is actually a feature for safe POST.

2) Which POST code is displayed when you see the black screen? If it's CE it did get into UEFI. In that case you might want to list the display device used, USB devices and storage. Also check if you can force the same situation by clearing CMOS and keeping the system at defaults. BOOT the machine, hold the power button to shut it off after it POSTs to generate the F1 message, then see if it still happens.

-Raja


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devnull99*
> 
> I didn't notice any issues and it's working fine. I didn't even look until you said this but it is close


Thanks got my corsair platinum coming tommorrow


----------



## delpy8

hi guys, did anyone else get an EZ update for the bios?
says Important BIOS update ver 1.0.0.0 but its not showing on the Asus website size of file is 7,934KB


----------



## Silent Scone

If you're on x99 DELUXE it's 904 which is in Rajas' signature. It's just because they've finally updated the site.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you're on x99 DELUXE it's 904 which is in Rajas' signature. It's just because they've finally updated the site.


THANKS im on 0904 so will ignore it


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) If the system is forced off (holding the power button for 4-5 secs or power cycling the system to interupt POST) the F1 message is normal. It is actually a feature for safe POST.
> 
> 2) Which POST code is displayed when you see the black screen? If it's CE it did get into UEFI. In that case you might want to list the display device used, USB devices and storage. Also check if you can force the same situation by clearing CMOS and keeping the system at defaults. BOOT the machine, hold the power button to shut it off after it POSTs to generate the F1 message, then see if it still happens.
> 
> -Raja


I know f1 message is normal, but its like when i enter setup somethings unstable making it freeze on load.

I will check to see what code it says next time, but i do recall seeing the VGA led on(i know theres nothing wrong with the card)


----------



## [email protected]

Try clear cmos as well - and then check what happens when f1 is forced.


----------



## tw33k

Has anybody used a DMM on the back of the Deluxe to check the VCore? Is it even possible? I haven't tried yet


----------



## springs113

I take it I have a good cpu 5930k 4.5 @1.25v?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I take it I have a good cpu 5930k 4.5 @1.25v?


Yeah, that's pretty good.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> I would set your memory speed in the BIOS to 1600mhz, make sure your CPU strap and blck are also set to 100mhz.
> 
> Do you have spread spectrum disabled?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> You got a crappy CPU if you need 1.28 for 4.2Ghz. I am at 4.5Ghz with 1.275 and a 5820k.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I take it I have a good cpu 5930k 4.5 @1.25v?


well, if its at a good quality level of stability, then yes thats pretty darn good. I got to 4.5ghz at 1.309, and im very happy with that.


----------



## sblantipodi

I have the worst CPU ever.
I have an Asus X99 Deluxe with a 5930K cooled by H80i.

There is no way to pass some hours of asus real bench at 4.2GHz if not at 1.296V, LLC8, 1.92 input.

I think that I have the record of the worst CPU ever produced by intel.
Many people complain about asus 0904 bios.

Is there something that I can do to maintain the system stable while lowering the VCORE?


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have the worst CPU ever.
> I have an Asus X99 Deluxe with a 5930K cooled by H80i.
> 
> There is no way to pass some hours of asus real bench at 4.2GHz if not at 1.296V, LLC8, 1.92 input.
> 
> I think that I have the record of the worst CPU ever produced by intel.
> Many people complain about asus 0904 bios.
> 
> Is there something that I can do to maintain the system stable while lowering the VCORE?


I've tried the following 504, 801 and 904 and all of them run very well for me. I think I am fortunate in that aspect...Not only that my 5820k hit 4.6 easy too using the 5way optimization software.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I've tried the following 504, 801 and 904 and all of them run very well for me. I think I am fortunate in that aspect...Not only that my 5820k hit 4.6 easy too using the 5way optimization software.


My CPU hit 4.4GHz with that software but is no way stable with the settings used by 5way optimizations.


----------



## springs113

4.6 all the way stable on both the 5820k/5930k 4.7 on 3 cores and then failed the full core test. I have hit 4.8 on this chip just with a bump in multi n vcore as well, not stable but then again I didn't want to over do it.


----------



## BloodOath

Raja, thanks for setting up this thread. It's been very helpful. I got the WS board on Monday. JJ mentioned in his video with the Tek Syndicate on YouTube that the WS board would support the Fan extension card that's bundled deluxe as an aftermarket item. At NeweggBusiness where I bought it, they show a board with white header for the card. My board came with out the header. Can you advise if this should be right? Was support removed?


----------



## iBored

Question: why is OCCT showing my vcore 1.9V?! Vid is correct at 1.3


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I take it I have a good cpu 5930k 4.5 @1.25v?


Mine exactly the same, I'm loving it


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Question: why is OCCT showing my vcore 1.9V?! Vid is correct at 1.3


It's because the OCCT programmer hasn't updated his software yet. It's reading VCCIN as Vcore.

Simple thing to remember - if you're using a third party tool that isn't reading something correctly, email the developer of the third party tool and ask him to update it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Either that or iBored is about to become iBroken


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> 4.6 all the way stable on both the 5820k/5930k 4.7 on 3 cores and then failed the full core test. I have hit 4.8 on this chip just with a bump in multi n vcore as well, not stable but then again I didn't want to over do it.


lol if your not stable its all pointless.

I could spend hours at 4.8ghz with only 1.25v but if it crashes the moment I test for stability then its a completely irrelevant. Doing that doesn't help or provide any useful info toward your potential overclocks or how good your CPU may or may not be.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Who needs stability for a high multi cpuz screenie!


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> lol if your not stable its all pointless.
> 
> I could spend hours at 4.8ghz with only 1.25v but if it crashes the moment I test for stability then its a completely irrelevant. Doing that doesn't help or provide any useful info toward your potential overclocks or how good your CPU may or may not be.


I've got everything stable but 4.8ghz imho it requires too much vcore for my taste, granted I could also mess with other voltages and turn off xmp to actually get it stable but I think being stable at 4.5ghz @1.25 core is a fine enough oc result am I am loving my temps.


----------



## Enforcer85

Hello folks,

i got some heavier probs with my new rig (X99 Deluxe, 5960X, watercooled) and found this thread with tons of help in in so i hope you have a solution for me.

First of all - in stock Settings (all AUTO) the rig works just fine and stable. Stable means 2 hours of Prime95AVX without errors (just 2h for the beginning...).
Im using the 0904 BIOS and i tried to overclock. Important: I need 100% stability for my work, so less OC and safe settings are highly preferred.

The problem is: As soon as i change ANY Setting in the BIOS, the Rig gets instable. A simple rise of the core Voltage from stock 1.04 to 1.10v without touching any frequency is enough to produce BSODs or the rig just shuts down after 30-60 minutes of heavy duty. Same if i set all cores sync to 3.5 GHz at auto voltage (which results in 1.07v).

If i let TPU (Jumper stage one) do the work it sets 3,9 GHz at 1,16v, which is also instable but takes much longer to crash as if i take the exact same settings manually.

The temperature never rises above 60°C (for 1,1v and below) an never above 70°C for the 1,16v version described.

What the hell is going on here? I hoped for at least 3,8-4 GHz in an 100% stable 24/7 Setting with a watercooler (real one, no compact-kit) an now im struggeling to get past the stock 3,3 GHz.

Any ideas?


----------



## springs113

Is it better to use the software oc'n utility in Windows which is [email protected] 4.6 or my manual oc from the bios of the same frequency?

I ask because although I game a lot, not so much right now but I do like the idea of just an oc boost on the fly and the decrease in power usage and all the other sorts that decline when the processing power is not needed.


----------



## [email protected]

You can use either method - the auto tuning OC software is flexible enough to dial in stability. Has plenty of options: voltage, temps, stress test duration, memory test and even AVX for people that encode. Or you can go the manual route and do things yourself.


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It's because the OCCT programmer hasn't updated his software yet. It's reading VCCIN as Vcore.
> 
> Simple thing to remember - if you're using a third party tool that isn't reading something correctly, email the developer of the third party tool and ask him to update it.


Well, it only happened after loading 0904. And now hwmonitor is showing the same thing. I'm totally freaked out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Well, it only happened after loading 0904. And now hwmonitor is showing the same thing. I'm totally freaked out.


if you were feeding the cpu 1.9V and put any load on it, I'm positive the rig would shut down (hopefully before turning your cpu into an expensive flashcube). Use this versio nof CPUZ. what does it show as vcore?

cpuz_x64.zip 1128k .zip file


or this version of AID64: http://users.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3149_hswe.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Well, it only happened after loading 0904. And now hwmonitor is showing the same thing. I'm totally freaked out.


Hwinfo is also a third party tool. So same thing - you need to contact the developers of both if you want it patched. Think about it logically your CPU would already be dead if that were the real core voltage.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enforcer85*
> 
> Hello folks,
> 
> i got some heavier probs with my new rig (X99 Deluxe, 5960X, watercooled) and found this thread with tons of help in in so i hope you have a solution for me.
> 
> First of all - in stock Settings (all AUTO) the rig works just fine and stable. Stable means 2 hours of Prime95AVX without errors (just 2h for the beginning...).
> Im using the 0904 BIOS and i tried to overclock. Important: I need 100% stability for my work, so less OC and safe settings are highly preferred.
> 
> The problem is: As soon as i change ANY Setting in the BIOS, the Rig gets instable. A simple rise of the core Voltage from stock 1.04 to 1.10v without touching any frequency is enough to produce BSODs or the rig just shuts down after 30-60 minutes of heavy duty. Same if i set all cores sync to 3.5 GHz at auto voltage (which results in 1.07v).
> 
> If i let TPU (Jumper stage one) do the work it sets 3,9 GHz at 1,16v, which is also instable but takes much longer to crash as if i take the exact same settings manually.
> 
> The temperature never rises above 60°C (for 1,1v and below) an never above 70°C for the 1,16v version described.
> 
> What the hell is going on here? I hoped for at least 3,8-4 GHz in an 100% stable 24/7 Setting with a watercooler (real one, no compact-kit) an now im struggeling to get past the stock 3,3 GHz.
> 
> Any ideas?


X99 Deluxe is a bad motherboard, or 0904 is a bad bios.
For now, is a bad motherboard, hope the bios will change this.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> X99 Deluxe is a bad motherboard, or 0904 is a bad bios.
> For now, is a bad motherboard, hope the bios will change this.


Hello

Please do not spread unfounded rumors. Because you may have possibly received a poor overclocking CPU along with your lack of overclocking knowledge does not make the motherboard a faulty design.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Please do not spread unfounded rumors. Because you may have possibly received a poor overclocking CPU along with your lack of overclocking knowledge does not make the motherboard a faulty design.


so many people complaining about stability on 0904, probably we are only unlucky.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> so many people complaining about stability on 0904, probably we are only unlucky.


one last time... did you verify your ram kit's XMP profiles?


----------



## Enforcer85

I do not really want to roll my BIOS back if im honest. So if nobody come up with a fix on my issue i think stock clocks have to be siutable until a ne BIOS Version is out to do another OC-attempt.









If this fails too im considering to sell the X99 deluxe an give a try on a MSI Power oder Gigabyte SOC-Force.

To answer this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> one last time... did you verify your ram kit's XMP profiles?


If i enable XMP its not stable because in this case not all Settings are on AUTO. Every time when ANYTHING ist not AUTO the rig will crash.
And yes, my DDR4-2400 (actually 2133 now of course) appears in the list of supported RAMs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enforcer85*
> 
> I do not really want to roll my BIOS back if im honest. So if nobody come up with a fix on my issue i think stock clocks have to be siutable until a ne BIOS Version is out to do another OC-attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this fails too im considering to sell the X99 deluxe an give a try on a MSI Power oder Gigabyte SOC-Force.
> 
> To answer this:
> If i enable XMP its not stable because in this case not all Settings are on AUTO. Every time when ANYTHING ist not AUTO the rig will crash.
> *And yes, my DDR4-2400 (actually 2133 now of course) appears in the list of supported RAMs*.


that is not the question. what ram kit are you using?



what does this bios page look like on your rig? this is the ram I'm using. the JDEC is fine, XMP is not. look at tRFC... and they run fine with manual ram timings.


----------



## Enforcer85

My tRFC is correctly at 278 clocks (like yours, im using g.Skill RAMs).
The tRC if you mean this value is at 50 clocks - at stock and in the XMP Profile.

However this seems not to be the Problem. As described above the system crashes even if i leave everything untouched unless raising the vCore about 50mv. Or if i touch anything else.
The RAM settings remain exactly the same as in the stable (stock/auto) mode.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> one last time... did you verify your ram kit's XMP profiles?


Hello

Isn't it amazing that the people with the greatest perceived issues are the most difficult to get the necessary info from? Instead of being uncooperative and argumentative they should realize that most users offering help, like yourself, are doing so out of kindness with nothing being received in return.


----------



## Weber

I'm think the X99-Deluxe is an excellent mobo and rom 0904 works well on mine.


----------



## compunerdy

I got my replacement ram from corsair and was going to test out some overclocking finally but 2 of the new ram sticks where DOA.. I shall be back.


----------



## [email protected]

Woah, not working in any slots?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enforcer85*
> 
> My tRFC is correctly at 278 clocks (like yours, im using g.Skill RAMs).
> The tRC if you mean this value is at 50 clocks - at stock and in the XMP Profile.
> However this seems not to be the Problem. As described above the system crashes even if i leave everything untouched unless raising the vCore about 50mv. Or if i touch anything else.
> The RAM settings remain exactly the same as in the stable (stock/auto) mode.


Right. So you then understand that the XMP profiles (not the SPD) in the kit I showed above will not work. I MUST set the ram timings manually.
Anyway -









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Isn't it amazing that the people with the greatest perceived issues are the most difficult to get the necessary info from? Instead of being uncooperative and argumentative they should realize that most users offering help, like yourself, are doing so out of kindness with nothing being received in return.


"no good deed goes unpunished"








Sometimes it's a language barrier, and one can work thru that... other times it's just bizarro.








And thank you for all the X99 expert help you have provided here on OCN!


----------



## compunerdy

Correct... and I could swap back in the originals and they showed up fine. The other 2 new ones work and show manufacturer info etc now. They did send me the new ram without doing a express RMA (putting CC on file) which was cool although I would not have minded.


----------



## [email protected]

Okay let us know how you get on.


----------



## renkenkyo

I'm thinking of getting the X99-A (with a 5820K), is there a memory frequency that seems to work best for overclocking? 2666 or 3000?


----------



## invaoman

I'm having issues with my x99 Deluxe using 904....! Whenever I start or restart the system, the system hangs at the American Microtrends screen. It only shows the logo and no components. I have to turn off the power supply and turn the computer back on again for it work. Also, the computer doesn't wake up proberly from sleep mode.. it just hangs. Is Asus aware of this issue? I'm using pretty "standard" components and so I don't see how this issue hasn't been caught. Oh, and I can't overclock using 5-way optimization because there is a dll file missing.

Here are my components, in case that helps:

Asus x99 deluxe
intel 5960x
Corsair Vengeance 2666 16gb
Corsair ax1200i power supply
GTX 780 SLI, in case that matters...

Any help or a sign of another BIOS update would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invaoman*
> 
> I'm having issues with my x99 Deluxe using 904....! Whenever I start or restart the system, the system hangs at the American Microtrends screen. It only shows the logo and no components. I have to turn off the power supply and turn the computer back on again for it work. Also, the computer doesn't wake up proberly from sleep mode.. it just hangs. Is Asus aware of this issue? I'm using pretty "standard" components and so I don't see how this issue hasn't been caught. Oh, and I can't overclock using 5-way optimization because there is a dll file missing.
> 
> Here are my components, in case that helps:
> 
> Asus x99 deluxe
> intel 5960x
> Corsair Vengeance 2666 16gb
> Corsair ax1200i power supply
> GTX 780 SLI, in case that matters...
> 
> Any help or a sign of another BIOS update would be greatly appreciated!


Hi,

Please contact ASUS Support Germany and detail the case to them.

-Raja


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> one last time... did you verify your ram kit's XMP profiles?


you probably lost my answer previously, yes I checked it and all modules are programmed correctlyl


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> you probably lost my answer previously, yes I checked it and all modules are programmed correctlyl


good. cause cpuZ does not report all that you need to know, and the complete XMP settings are absent from some kits.









Then... you obviously have a different problem with your rig.


----------



## edruns69

Raja,

Looking to purchase a Asus X99-E WS. Want to install a Noctua NH-D15 heatsink. The Noctua website says "The cooler is extending over the first PCI-E x16 slot, so please use the other available PCI-E slot(s) for your video card(s).". Is it possible to install dual Nvidia 970 cards (in SLI mode) in PCIe x16_3 and PCIe x16_5 slots and leave the top PCIe_1 slot empty? Thanks for all the info you have shared on this thread.


----------



## Tiddl3ywinks

Picked up an RVE a week or so ago and i seem to be having a problem getting my c1 ram slot to recognize ram. The other slots work fine (a1 b1 d1) I have them filled with gskill 4gb sticks all running at 2666. When i put the 4th stick into the c1 slot the computer fails to boot and wont go into bios until i hit the mem ok button. When i hit the mem ok button it loads into bios and shows 12 of the 16gb of ram installed. Under the tools menu it shows there is ram in the slot but doesn't recognize the manufacture name like all of the others. It also doesn't report the ram size with that one stick like the rest. I have switched out multiple sticks and confirmed that they are all working properly so im thinking this is a mobo problem. Any help or ideas? Someone told me to to clean the cpu off and put it back in but that didn't provide any luck


----------



## wb428

Reporting new mouse stutter (approx 500ms sleep of all mouse input) about every 30 seconds or so with new X99-E WS 606 BIOS whenever cache ratio is changed from default/Auto (I tried 35 and 40, with both Auto minimum and fixed min/max and auto cache voltage). USB 3.0 IO port with Corsair M65 mouse. Did not see this issue with 509 BIOS. Occurs only in Windows (8.1 64bit), not in BIOS.

And to answer previously asked question regarding 10 port Plugable USB 3.0 hub, it is revision C2 (and still getting the blinking cursor lockup during boot occurring intermittently but mostly during cold boot).

I've just removed the hub from the equation now, don't want to deal with it anymore, so keyboard/mouse plugged in directly to IO. Will test new BIOS revision with the hub if its helpful.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiddl3ywinks*
> 
> Picked up an RVE a week or so ago and i seem to be having a problem getting my c1 ram slot to recognize ram. The other slots work fine (a1 b1 d1) I have them filled with gskill 4gb sticks all running at 2666. When i put the 4th stick into the c1 slot the computer fails to boot and wont go into bios until i hit the mem ok button. When i hit the mem ok button it loads into bios and shows 12 of the 16gb of ram installed. Under the tools menu it shows there is ram in the slot but doesn't recognize the manufacture name like all of the others. It also doesn't report the ram size with that one stick like the rest. I have switched out multiple sticks and confirmed that they are all working properly so im thinking this is a mobo problem. Any help or ideas? Someone told me to to clean the cpu off and put it back in but that didn't provide any luck


Hello

Check the CPU socket for any bent pins and when reinstalling the heat sink assembly be sure it is evenly and not over tightened.


----------



## Tiddl3ywinks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Check the CPU socket for any bent pins and when reinstalling the heat sink assembly be sure it is evenly and not over tightened.


No pins are bent that i can tell. And im quite positive im not over tightening the screws for my h100i. Any other ideas?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiddl3ywinks*
> 
> Picked up an RVE a week or so ago and i seem to be having a problem getting my c1 ram slot to recognize ram. The other slots work fine (a1 b1 d1) I have them filled with gskill 4gb sticks all running at 2666. When i put the 4th stick into the c1 slot the computer fails to boot and wont go into bios until i hit the mem ok button. When i hit the mem ok button it loads into bios and shows 12 of the 16gb of ram installed. Under the tools menu it shows there is ram in the slot but doesn't recognize the manufacture name like all of the others. It also doesn't report the ram size with that one stick like the rest. I have switched out multiple sticks and confirmed that they are all working properly so im thinking this is a mobo problem. Any help or ideas? Someone told me to to clean the cpu off and put it back in but that didn't provide any luck


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Check the CPU socket for any bent pins and when reinstalling the heat sink assembly be sure it is evenly and not over tightened.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiddl3ywinks*
> 
> No pins are bent that i can tell. And im quite positive im not over tightening the screws for my h100i. Any other ideas?


I've experienced very similar behavior on my RIVE board and reseating the proc in the socket again solved the problem. As mentioned, make sure to not over tighten the heatsink down is very important considering how close the pins are to one another. Had friend that had the same problem as well... Just an fyi.


----------



## Tiddl3ywinks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I've experienced very similar behavior on my RIVE board and reseating the proc in the socket again solved the problem. As mentioned, make sure to not over tighten the heatsink down is very important considering how close the pins are to one another. Had friend that had the same problem as well... Just an fyi.


Upon further testing it seems last time my observation of all ram sticks working was false. I just put in each stick one by one just to make sure and sure enough the 3rd of the 4 sticks i used is indeed dead. Thus i made sure by trying working ram sticks in all of the A1 b1 c1 and d1 slots and they all work perfectly fine. Thanks for all the suggestions and now i have to deal with newegg rma haha


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiddl3ywinks*
> 
> Upon further testing it seems last time my observation of all ram sticks working was false. I just put in each stick one by one just to make sure and sure enough the 3rd of the 4 sticks i used is indeed dead. Thus i made sure by trying working ram sticks in all of the A1 b1 c1 and d1 slots and they all work perfectly fine. Thanks for all the suggestions and now i have to deal with newegg rma haha


Well that sucks, I was counting on the reseat. I hope that Newegg takes care of you. They have always done me pretty good.


----------



## Tiddl3ywinks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Well that sucks, I was counting on the reseat. I hope that Newegg takes care of you. They have always done me pretty good.


Yup getting a full replacement since i got the ram less then 10 days ago so it should be fine. Only thing i dont like is i have to send all the ram back and cant use the pc till they send the new stuff


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Welp. I sucked it up and pulled the trigger on a 5930K and an asus X99-A.

IDK if I made the right choice. I was struggling to decide if I wanted the X99-WS and a 5820K or the 5930K and the X99-a

I hope I made the right choice.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Welp. I sucked it up and pulled the trigger on a 5930K and an asus X99-A.
> 
> IDK if I made the right choice. I was struggling to decide if I wanted the X99-WS and a 5820K or the 5930K and the X99-a
> 
> I hope I made the right choice.


Yeah you made the right choice. Get to ocing.


----------



## ssgwright

is anyone still getting the bd error code? I still get this once and awhile and it's annoying... (using 0904)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Yeah you made the right choice. Get to ocing.


Soon.

I still need to buy RAM though.

I am kind of stuck because I know that for the moment we have only scratched the surface of what DDR4 can do. IDK if I should get a single 8GB dimm of cheap crucial memory so that I can save my pennies for when better DDR4 kits come out (I figure that I will upgrade the ram around christmas), or if I should get a really good set of overclocking ram.

Does anyone know if a single ram stick would cause any real problems with overclocking the CPU?


----------



## lilchronic

Im having problems with my asus x99 -A it will not overclock at all bsod as soon as i get to windows, i also have a x99m asrock killer and i had the same chip @ 4.7Ghz. on that board no problem.

- re- installed windows
- updated bios 0402
- clear cmos
- removed ram dual channel /
nothing i do will allow it to boot into windows while overclocked ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Im having problems with my asus x99 -A it will not overclock at all bsod as soon as i get to windows, i also have a x99m asrock killer and i had the same chip @ 4.7Ghz. on that board no problem.
> 
> - re- installed windows
> - updated bios 0402
> - clear cmos
> - removed ram dual channel /
> nothing i do will allow it to boot into windows while overclocked ?


Forgive me for making what could be an asinine comment.

Did you make sure your system was stable at stock before you messed around with bios updates and everything else?

Have you tried reseating your CPU and only using 1 stick of ram?


----------



## nickolp1974

With VTTDDR volts on the x79 rive this was always half your dram voltage but on x99 RVE it is at 0.6v which is half my dram stock V, does this setting need increasing when i up the volts on my ram because it just stays at 0.6v when left on auto.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Forgive me for making what could be an asinine comment.
> 
> Did you make sure your system was stable at stock before you messed around with bios updates and everything else?
> 
> Have you tried reseating your CPU and only using 1 stick of ram?


yeah ive tried all that, cpu is stable @ completely stock settings


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> With VTTDDR volts on the x79 rive this was always half your dram voltage but on x99 RVE it is at 0.6v which is half my dram stock V, does this setting need increasing when i up the volts on my ram because it just stays at 0.6v when left on auto.


Leave it on auto - it tracks at 50% no matter what you are seeing.


----------



## lilchronic

instanst bsod on this asus x99-A if i change any setting in AI overclock

all i did was change AI overclock tunner to manual save and exit and instant bsod on start up, fresh install of windows 7

the asrock x99m killer had this chip @ 4.7ghz! what is wrong with this asus board ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Leave it on auto - it tracks at 50% no matter what you are seeing.


I've never ever touched this setting. Even when running tight 2666 on X79 with a 4960 @ 4.9


----------



## socalJohnny562

My computer had been left on for about 20 hours and when I simply reset the computer it failed to post. The TPU switch was in the number 2 position and I believe the XMP switch was off. When I try to turn it on all that happens it a small click from the PSU like it is tripping off due to a short or some other malfunction. I tried changing PSU, removing all but 1 memory, reseating everything, and also different gpu setups.
My Rig
X99 Deluxe
5960x
16GB of Corsair Dominator 2800
1 Patriot Pyro SSD
2 Intel 790 SSD in raid 0
2 Patriot Pryo SSD in Raid 0

I have tried all I can think of so if anyone has some advise it will be much appreciated.
I am about to go out and buy a new board to see if that is what my problem is.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socalJohnny562*
> 
> My computer had been left on for about 20 hours and when I simply reset the computer it failed to post. The TPU switch was in the number 2 position and I believe the XMP switch was off. When I try to turn it on all that happens it a small click from the PSU like it is tripping off due to a short or some other malfunction. I tried changing PSU, removing all but 1 memory, reseating everything, and also different gpu setups.
> My Rig
> X99 Deluxe
> 5960x
> 16GB of Corsair Dominator 2800
> 1 Patriot Pyro SSD
> 2 Intel 790 SSD in raid 0
> 2 Patriot Pryo SSD in Raid 0
> 
> I have tried all I can think of so if anyone has some advise it will be much appreciated.
> I am about to go out and buy a new board to see if that is what my problem is.


PSU models used and UEFI?

If nothing on the hex code reader drop me a PM - as you are Cal based can sort out the RMA for you if you need to.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Raja,

Will Asus consider making a Rampage V Gene early next year? I have a build planned that would be perfect for it especially since the EVGA X99 Micro has been quite a letdown.



BTW, on a hypothetical R5G, would it be possible to select a x16 / x8 / x4 *or* x16 / x4 / x8 PCIe lane configuration with the 5820K or does it have to be hardwired one way or the other?


----------



## [email protected]

I already answered this earlier - and you know the answer. No plans.


----------



## Rcmorr09

What's the best choice X99-A or Deluxe for a 5820k if I don't care about wifi but do care about overlocking? Let me ask this a different way as obviously the Deluxe is better but, is it worth the extra 100 plus dollars? I'm aiming for a stable 24/7 oc of about 4.0 to 4.2 ghz. Is one board much easier to oc or are they going to be about the same? Side note, Newegg has the Deluxe for sale right now for $378.99.


----------



## [email protected]

Might be some difference on the memory OC side due to trace differences. Other than that it comes down to what you do and dont need in the bundle.


----------



## Enforcer85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rcmorr09*
> 
> What's the best choice X99-A or Deluxe for a 5820k if I don't care about wifi but do care about overlocking? Let me ask this a different way as obviously the Deluxe is better but, is it worth the extra 100 plus dollars? I'm aiming for a stable 24/7 oc of about 4.0 to 4.2 ghz.


That was my intention too and i wantet to go safe and bought the Deluxe. And i chose ASUS because of good OC capabilities of my last ASUS X79-rig. And now?
In the End, i cannot get one single MHz above stock settings without crashes on load after a while and it seems that nobody is able to help me/the ASUS Staff simply ignores the Problem so far. (http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/1280#post_22941015)


----------



## Rcmorr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enforcer85*
> 
> That was my intention too and i wantet to go safe and bought the Deluxe. And i chose ASUS because of good OC capabilities of my last ASUS X79-rig. And now?
> In the End, i cannot get one single MHz above stock settings without crashes on load after a while and it seems that nobody is able to help me/the ASUS Staff simply ignores the Problem so far. (http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/1280#post_22941015)


That sucks, there was someone a few pages back with an X99-A that can't go over stock without crashing. I've used Asus in my last 3 builds and would like to stick with them but some of these issues are troubling. I do like that a member of Asus is active on this forum and puts my mind a little at ease but I can't help but worry I may get an issue like you. I'm not spending all that money to run stock speeds. Thanks for the response though.


----------



## Enforcer85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rcmorr09*
> 
> I'm not spending all that money to run stock speeds.


Thats my thinking too. Stock is, seen from a distance, fast enough for my workload. But to go on stock i wouldnt have to buy a 400 Buck watercooling custom loop. So again i wait for the next UEFI version and if the problem stays on the deluxe will be replaced with a Gigabyte SOC-Force.


----------



## socalJohnny562

Evga 1000P2 and Antec HCP platinum 1300 and there is the usual lights that are on when computer is off and nothing changes when the button is pushed. When it first happened the led lights on the fans would flash but now nothing happens when I push the power button.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enforcer85*
> 
> Thats my thinking too. Stock is, seen from a distance, fast enough for my workload. But to go on stock i wouldnt have to buy a 400 Buck watercooling custom loop. So again i wait for the next UEFI version and if the problem stays on the deluxe will be replaced with a Gigabyte SOC-Force.


What bios are you running?


----------



## Enforcer85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> What bios are you running?


As said above - 0904.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socalJohnny562*
> 
> Evga 1000P2 and Antec HCP platinum 1300 and there is the usual lights that are on when computer is off and nothing changes when the button is pushed. When it first happened the led lights on the fans would flash but now nothing happens when I push the power button.


Okay, lemme know if you need a board swap


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enforcer85*
> 
> So again i wait for the next UEFI version and if the problem stays on the deluxe will be replaced with a Gigabyte SOC-Force.


Hello

Let us know how that works out for you. As you are the only person having this issue with the Deluxe board this is a pretty good indication where the problem lies.


----------



## springs113

If I saw the post with your bios version then I wouldn't have asked...


----------



## Enforcer85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Let us know how that works out for you. As you are the only person having this issue with the Deluxe board this is a pretty good indication where the problem lies.


The point is i build rigs regularly and this is not the first X99-Deluxe and not the first 5960X i built and oced. But this is the only board which shows the described problems on a reproducable way. I don't know if the other X99-Deluxe boards i used have the same issue because i hadnt the time to test them for hours and hours on stability.
But what i know is, that a mistake from the person in front of the rig is nearly impossible if, for example, the rig crashes by setting the BCLK to 99.9 instead of 100 and not touching anything else. Or increasing the CPU vCore by 0,001v. Even these changes which should seriously have no effect at all are enough for BSODs.

The fact: That you blame the person which is looking for help instead of reading and understanding the described problem at first doesn't seem to be the right way to me.


----------



## socalJohnny562

I have to locate that receipt as I have built 4 computers in the last year and I am not known to be well organized when it comes to my finances.


----------



## MacClipper

In search of a new heart... X99 goodies!










Better late than never - has anyone recommendations for a nice chip batch to look out for or to avoid?


----------



## nickolp1974

when running sli with 2x classifieds with big clocks 1520/2027 & 1420/2027 i am getting bsod 124, so i upped SA volts a little to 1.06v which seemed to do the trick and stabilise things, is there anything else i can do??? or is what i have done the right thing??? after the benchmark completed successfully after about 5 mins the system crashed again with the same bsod(124)

Bench only settings
running [email protected]
uncore [email protected]
Ram 2666mhz 12-14-13-32-2t-278 @1.36v
initial 1.9v

Board RVE, 5960X, gskill 2666(16gb)


----------



## [email protected]

Vcore and cache voltage may need tuning as well.


----------



## nickolp1974

vcore made no difference, even dropped multi on cpu down 1 and still did it, didn't try tuning cache, whats a bench safe(water 3x420 rads) cache voltage??


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## [email protected]

CPU might just be at limit. Hard to say what's safe.


----------



## Agent-A01

on x99-a Per core does nothing.

I can set 1st core, 5 and 6 independently of 2/3/4, so for example

47
44
44
44
47
47

Bios shows applied, but CPU-z freq still shows 44 for all cores, benchmarks show zero difference.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> on x99-a Per core does nothing.
> 
> I can set 1st core, 5 and 6 independently of 2/3/4, so for example
> 
> 47
> 44
> 44
> 44
> 47
> 47
> 
> Bios shows applied, but CPU-z freq still shows 44 for all cores, benchmarks show zero difference.


i cant get my x99-A board to do anything if i touch any setting in the AI tweaker i will bsod on boot up

@[email protected] what is wrong with this board


----------



## [email protected]

Who knows, I can't see it from here.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Who knows, I can't see it from here.


haha funny

is there a beta bios for this board i can try ? x99-A


----------



## [email protected]

No, if I had one I would have posted it already.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No, if I had one I would have posted it already.


well my problem is that the only way i can get my cpu to boot is by resetting cmos or load default setting.

if i change one thing in the bios it will instantly bsod on boot up

take AI tunner for example if i put that to manual mode from auto it will cash right after the windows splash screen

anyyhoughts of what could be the problem ?


----------



## [email protected]

I'd need the board, CPU and memory here to diagnose it really.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'd need the board, CPU and memory here to diagnose it really.


ugh just upload all the stuff you no about computers and ill download it too my brain lolz


----------



## djmic71

Hello, i m french. i have x99-deluxe (0904), 5960x at 4.5 , g skill 3000mhz ram, bclk 125, and if want more than 2400mhz for the ram, (xmp or manual settings) when i change a value in the bios related to ram or not !!!, "BD" error "BD" error.....it s very frustrating ! No new bios or beta bios for this issue ??? with a little or big overclock, a lot of "bd" error and "6f" error... i can change my motherboard for a msi, it s a good idea ??? BD ERROR is a nightmare !


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djmic71*
> 
> Hello, i m french. i have x99-deluxe (0904), 5960x at 4.5 , g skill 3000mhz ram, bclk 125, and if want more than 2400mhz for the ram, (xmp or manual settings) when i change a value in the bios related to ram or not !!!, "BD" error "BD" error.....it s very frustrating ! No new bios or beta bios for this issue ??? with a little or big overclock, a lot of "bd" error and "6f" error... i can change my motherboard for a msi, it s a good idea ??? BD ERROR is a nightmare !


Hello

bd, bf, b7 and 55 Q-Code errors are almost always the result of attempting to run the memory outside of the configuration the IMC is optimized for. Most times proper adjustment of VCCSA will fix the issue. Although less common cache voltage may also need increasing.


----------



## TheGovernment

I got my WS board and 5960x up and running (again, new parts from RMA) today after the board and CPU failed. So far so good with my new stuff. I haven't started tweaking yet but I've got 3 x 480's and a 320, triple DDC PWM's, so I should be fine temp wise lol. I had my 3930K up to 4.90ghz @ 1.33v, so I'm hoping at least 4.5 out of the 5960X, although 4.4 would be fine by me.


----------



## Xel_Naga

Having a hard time deciding between the Deluxe and the WS for my main rig. what sort of big differences are there between them? besides the PCI-E and Wifi?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good. cause cpuZ does not report all that you need to know, and the complete XMP settings are absent from some kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then... you obviously have a different problem with your rig.


I have no problem my rig is completely stable with the required vcore.
the problem still in the bad cpu and most probably the bad bios from asus.


----------



## MacClipper

For those who enjoy the all black look, you can go ahead and delid your X99... mobo as shown here.











I also removed all the 3 heatsinks and double-checked on the amount of contact, enjoy the little surprise you get with the top heatsink...


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enforcer85*
> 
> That was my intention too and i wantet to go safe and bought the Deluxe. And i chose ASUS because of good OC capabilities of my last ASUS X79-rig. And now?
> In the End, i cannot get one single MHz above stock settings without crashes on load after a while and it seems that nobody is able to help me/the ASUS Staff simply ignores the Problem so far. (http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/1280#post_22941015)


This is a known problem.
Asus has no idea on how to solve tje problem to the unlucky person who have it so they doesn't comment at all.


----------



## Enforcer85

Thank you.

This isn't the answer i hoped for but it is an answer anyway.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I got my WS board and 5960x up and running (again, new parts from RMA) today after the board and CPU failed. So far so good with my new stuff. I haven't started tweaking yet but I've got 3 x 480's and a 320, triple DDC PWM's, so I should be fine temp wise lol. I had my 3930K up to 4.90ghz @ 1.33v, so I'm hoping at least 4.5 out of the 5960X, although 4.4 would be fine by me.


Very cool looking rig


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enforcer85*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> This isn't the answer i hoped for but it is an answer anyway.


yeah im in the same boat cant do anything on this mobo (x99-A). and i have another mobo that pushed the same chip to 4.7Ghz and ram too 3000Mhz (asrock x99m killer)


----------



## djmic71

thanks, with a good vccsa, bd error go away.... but i have a problem : Windows boot, but with cb 11.5 or cb15 , often i have bsod 0x101 : ok it's vcore increase i can read on internet...but with high values (1.4 , 1.45v...v) the 101 error don t go away....my 5460x is at 4.5 ghz...it s not a very good cpu i think....but which parameter in the bios can help me to resolve this problem...0x101 error it s ONLY vcore voltage too low ????


----------



## sblantipodi

can you explain me why if I use the XMP 2800MHz profile of my corsair vengeance LPX
aisuite says that I'm running DRAM at 3900MHz please?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> can you explain me why if I use the XMP 2800MHz profile of my corsair vengeance LPX
> aisuite says that I'm running DRAM at 3900MHz please?


just a bug mine is running 2133Mhz but aisuite say's 3000Mhz


----------



## Praz

Hello

Corsair 2800MHz LPX, memory voltage 1.320V.


----------



## Agent-A01

So any idea why per core doesnt work on X99-A?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> So any idea why per core doesnt work on X99-A?


nothing works on the x99-A

.... well at least my board dosent.


----------



## wuffo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> on x99-a Per core does nothing.
> 
> I can set 1st core, 5 and 6 independently of 2/3/4, so for example
> 
> 47
> 44
> 44
> 44
> 47
> 47
> 
> Bios shows applied, but CPU-z freq still shows 44 for all cores, benchmarks show zero difference.


If I'm not mistaken, these are the multipliers for groupings of cores. In your example, when two cores are active the max is 44x, while when six cores are active the max is 47x. These settings do not select specific cores.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffo*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, these are the multipliers for groupings of cores. In your example, when two cores are active the max is 44x, while when six cores are active the max is 47x. These settings do not select specific cores.


I believe this is correct.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffo*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, these are the multipliers for groupings of cores. In your example, when two cores are active the max is 44x, while when six cores are active the max is 47x. These settings do not select specific cores.


Problem is i cant get any core greater than 44 in any situation, quite weird, has to be bios bug.


----------



## [email protected]

yes and it is hardd to lock loads to cores as windows tends to
load balance. Lowest ratio will almost always be dominant.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I believe this is correct.


----------



## Enforcer85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah im in the same boat cant do anything on this mobo (x99-A). and i have another mobo that pushed the same chip to 4.7Ghz and ram too 3000Mhz (asrock x99m killer)


Nice that im not alone... :-/

My rig worked für 30+ hours @stock now without any issue - today i wanted to boot without any changes (still stock) and the third attempt was the first successful one after two times of F1-Message that my Overclocking which wasnt even present failed..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enforcer85*
> 
> Nice that im not alone... :-/
> 
> My rig worked für 30+ hours @stock now without any issue - today i wanted to boot without any changes (still stock) and the third attempt was the first successful one after two times of F1-Message that my Overclocking which wasnt even present failed..


they only way i can overclock is in AIsuite


----------



## Attero87

EZ update shows a bios 1.0.0.0 for x99 deluxe any info?


----------



## phardfr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djmic71*
> 
> thanks, with a good vccsa, bd error go away.... but i have a problem : Windows boot, but with cb 11.5 or cb15 , often i have bsod 0x101 : ok it's vcore increase i can read on internet...but with high values (1.4 , 1.45v...v) the 101 error don t go away....my 5460x is at 4.5 ghz...it s not a very good cpu i think....but which parameter in the bios can help me to resolve this problem...0x101 error it s ONLY vcore voltage too low ????


Hi All,

=>djmic71, just for information, what VCCSA value are you using please ? Because i have alaways BD q-code as soon as i want to use my Corsair lpx 2800 at XMP value...


----------



## kael13

When AISuite overrides your BIOS settings, how do you then tell it to stop loading the profile you saved? You can't delete them and telling it to set to 'defaults' doesn't really work either.

Also, why does 5-way optimisation have almost no options, compared to the TekSyndicate video I watched?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enforcer85*
> 
> Nice that im not alone... :-/
> 
> My rig worked für 30+ hours @stock now without any issue - today i wanted to boot without any changes (still stock) and the third attempt was the first successful one after two times of F1-Message that my Overclocking which wasnt even present failed..


Same boat here, I can OC up to 4.2GHz but it requires 1.298V to be stable, differently from AiSuite says, 5 way optimizations says that I'm stable at 4.4 with 1.3








Another things that I cannot understand is whyt CPUZ says that my two GTX980 run at PCI Gen 1.1


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> When AISuite overrides your BIOS settings, how do you then tell it to stop loading the profile you saved? You can't delete them and telling it to set to 'defaults' doesn't really work either.
> 
> Also, why does 5-way optimisation have almost no options, compared to the TekSyndicate video I watched?


Full auto-tuning options are not available on ROG.


----------



## Rcmorr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Full auto-tuning options are not available on ROG.


Are they available on the X99-A or just the Deluxe?


----------



## [email protected]

X99-a, pro and deluxe


----------



## kael13

Well.. I uninstalled it.

One other thing:

With PWM fans connected to all headers, CHA_FAN 3B will not run after resetting an overclock. I have to shut it down, reseat the plug in the header and start it back up again before it will run.

Is this a bug?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Full auto-tuning options are not available on ROG.


thanks god for this


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> thanks god for this


my auto tuning gets higher overclock than some. It's not as bad as you think.


----------



## djmic71

with vccsa to 1v ram it's ok...but the "bd" error come only when the speed of ram is to high (or timings too low), or uncore clock to high, for example, it s difficult to have a "good" value.
Now, i m searching a "gold" 5960x who can hit 4.7/4.8 at low voltage (1.3-1.4).... cash money via Paypal !!!


----------



## TheGovernment

After messing around all day trying to OC my WS board and it not booting if I change anything, I've found that If I leave the cpu voltage on auto, I can get it up to 4.5 @ 1.306V with step speed enabled and it be stable for hours and temps under 60C. OC'ing is very different than my 3930k was, I know it will be a learning curve but I'm still wondering why if I set my CPU to manual and no matter what voltage I give it (changing straps/blok doesn't seem to help, even at stock speeds, it refuses to boot. I'm happy with 4.5, squeeking an extra 100-200 mhz IMO isn't a big deal for now.
So I have a decent CPU at least.

One problem I'm having now is my memory. I've got Corsair LPX 2800 kit and it completely refuses to do anything with ANY change at all. Even at stock CPU everything, any change on any setting that has to do with the memory, I get a blue screen at boot. with the system check error.
When I first got the board, XMP booted fine once, then would never work again lol.

Is there a guide for OC'ing ram on x99? I'm sure I'm just missing something but I'd really like to get the ram up to speed. I've had many systems over the years and the x99 is pretty finiky vs anything else I've had. I miss my 3930K and RIVE, OC took half an hour and I never had 1 issue to get it stable @ 1.29v @ 4.65ghz.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> my auto tuning gets higher overclock than some. It's not as bad as you think.


Yep, and if you know how to use the advanced options you can dial in the OC perfectly stable as well.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yep, and if you know how to use the advanced options you can dial in the OC perfectly stable as well.


cant overclock the memory there and if i touch anything in the bios under AI tweaker it will refuse to boot


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> After messing around all day trying to OC my WS board and it not booting if I change anything, I've found that If I leave the cpu voltage on auto, I can get it up to 4.5 @ 1.306V with step speed enabled and it be stable for hours and temps under 60C. OC'ing is very different than my 3930k was, I know it will be a learning curve but I'm still wondering why if I set my CPU to manual and no matter what voltage I give it (changing straps/blok doesn't seem to help, even at stock speeds, it refuses to boot. I'm happy with 4.5, squeeking an extra 100-200 mhz IMO isn't a big deal for now.
> So I have a decent CPU at least.
> 
> One problem I'm having now is my memory. I've got Corsair LPX 2800 kit and it completely refuses to do anything with ANY change at all. Even at stock CPU everything, any change on any setting that has to do with the memory, I get a blue screen at boot. with the system check error.
> When I first got the board, XMP booted fine once, then would never work again lol.
> 
> Is there a guide for OC'ing ram on x99? I'm sure I'm just missing something but I'd really like to get the ram up to speed. I've had many systems over the years and the x99 is pretty finiky vs anything else I've had. I miss my 3930K and RIVE, OC took half an hour and I never had 1 issue to get it stable @ 1.29v @ 4.65ghz.


Try disabling Memory Training in bios, then see if you can tighten your timings, etc...


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> so many people complaining about stability on 0904, probably we are only unlucky.


like who?

Ive only had mine for about a month and its been absolutely superb for me thus far....

I have no intention of getting the Rampage V anytime in the near future, despite really really wanting to initially.... I love my Black Edition and can only imagine the 5 being even better.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> cant overclock the memory there and if i touch anything in the bios under AI tweaker it will refuse to boot


Which has nothing to do with auto tuning


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Which has nothing to do with auto tuning


do you have any idea on when there will be a bios update for the x99-A? and if any of the tech guys @ asus are experiencing the same kind of problems some of us on OCN are having ?


----------



## djgar

Can anybody recommend chipset waterblocks for the X99-A? I'll be using an XSPC EX240 cooling kit.

TIA!


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yep, and if you know how to use the advanced options you can dial in the OC perfectly stable as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> My only thing that I don't like in which another poster said is the memory cant be touched from there.
> Is it possible for me to tweak the memory in the bios and still use the auto tuner(within windows) and not have an issue?
> 
> As far as the 5way optimization goes though, that was the first thing I used to see if it was going to be conservative like other board makers...It wasn't for sure, took both my 5930k and 5820k to 4..6 instantly. I have seen it reach 4.7 on 3 cores but for some reason it fails the 6 core test and reboots.
> Is there a voltage limitation on the 5way auto-tuning?
> I am new to Asus in general this is my second board((1st spent a day with it so technically this is numero uno)...The auto tuning in the bios is it just the same as the 5way optimization?
> 
> And for everyone out there complaining about 904, I have no issues with it whatsoever other than the slight bump in voltage that it adds. I have used the initial which I believe was 504 on my board and had one gripe/glitch and since moving to 904 things as been smooth as butter. This just goes to show everyone though that not all hardware even being the exact same hardware are the same. Secondly, for all the negatives about the board/bios I am pretty sure that there are just as much if not more people out there who are not experiencing any issues so they don't post in any forums or reviews. Very rare a good review is left in the same fashion as a negative, we are quick to point out a negative and ignore all the positive. IJS


----------



## TeamSwitcher

I'm on my third X99-Deluxe motherboard now. The first two motherboards refused to detect attached SATA devices on the first SATA controller (ports 1-6). The third motherboard detects SATA devices properly, but the experience is still "soggy" at best. My biggest annoyance is getting frequent "Overclocking Failed!" messages when restarting the computer. I'm running everything 'Auto'....at stock speeds...even the RAM...so there shouldn't be any "Overclocking Failed!" messages. It's not a heat issue because my temps never get above 60C. I have no Idea what is wrong, but if I had to guess, this motherboard is suffering from power delivery issues during transient Starting/Stopping operations.

I too am running the 0904 BIOS. I see that EZ Update is telling me there is a newer (1.0.0.0) BIOS available. But the BIOS can't be found on the ASUS website and there is a notice that strongly recommends using the BIOS Tool or the Flashback function. Why would they deploy an important BIOS update only using EZ Update if they strongly recommend using the other methods? That's kinda weird...and I'm left wondering if the EZ Update tool isn't being fooled into downloading a malicious BIOS. It's probably fine, but I can't take the chance...not after the time lost sending back the first two motherboards.

There is no question (from my experience) this has been a troubled roll-out for ASUS. Hardware review sites need to spend more time with, and be more honest about the quality of the products they review. Getting pre-release hardware should not be a reason to apply a "Rubber Stamp" of quality. ASUS needs to address these issues...immediately. I want to see a BIOS update that removes all the instability by the end of next week, or this motherboard is going back too. And it's replacement will not be made by ASUS.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Can anybody recommend chipset waterblocks for the X99-A? I'll be using an XSPC EX240 cooling kit.
> 
> TIA!


I wouldn't bother water cooling the chip set even if a block were available for it. Not enough heat.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *probably you*
> 
> My only thing that I don't like in which another poster said is the memory cant be touched from there.
> Is it possible for me to tweak the memory in the bios and still use the auto tuner(within windows) and not have an issue?
> 
> As far as the 5way optimization goes though, that was the first thing I used to see if it was going to be conservative like other board makers...It wasn't for sure, took both my 5930k and 5820k to 4..6 instantly. I have seen it reach 4.7 on 3 cores but for some reason it fails the 6 core test and reboots.
> Is there a voltage limitation on the 5way auto-tuning?
> I am new to Asus in general this is my second board((1st spent a day with it so technically this is numero uno)...The auto tuning in the bios is it just the same as the 5way optimization?
> 
> And for everyone out there complaining about 904, I have no issues with it whatsoever other than the slight bump in voltage that it adds. I have used the initial which I believe was 504 on my board and had one gripe/glitch and since moving to 904 things as been smooth as butter. This just goes to show everyone though that not all hardware even being the exact same hardware are the same. Secondly, for all the negatives about the board/bios I am pretty sure that there are just as much if not more people out there who are not experiencing any issues so they don't post in any forums or reviews. Very rare a good review is left in the same fashion as a negative, we are quick to point out a negative and ignore all the positive. IJS
> 
> 
> 
> You can set the target voltage, the length of the stress test and many other items for the auto tuning of 5-way. Check the guide in the 1st postof this thread. Its easy to make 5-way do what one needs. Memory oc isn't worth the hassle it takes for the miniscule real world difference so we don't add that kind of stuff to 5-way. It would be over complicating to do so. All you need to do is clickk on the advanced options of 5 way and set it to be as conservative or aggressive as you wish. You can even control stress test duration.
Click to expand...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> do you have any idea on when there will be a bios update for the x99-A? and if any of the tech guys @ asus are experiencing the same kind of problems some of us on OCN are having ?


I don't have time to deal with every query on here and I ignore any post no matter how long it is if the basics like listing all parts used are not in there. Have multiple forums to deal with not just ocn.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I wouldn't bother water cooling the chip set even if a block were available for it. Not enough heat.


Thanks! Good to know. The nicer heatsinks seemed to be a plus for the Deluxe so I thought it might be a factor for OC'ing.


----------



## nickolp1974

Morning Raja,,
I have a problem with win7 at boot, i have 2x win 7 installs and 1x win 8, 8 no problems, both win 7 installs can hang on the windows splash screen, this can happen 4 times out of every 10 boots and can happen at stock or oc'ed makes no difference.

1 more thing that you may be able to help with but its not board related but your a very knowledgable man and many use CPU-Z, for those that dont know changing sensor and spd to 0 in cpuz config file makes it load up as normal, but trying to change in win8 and i get denied when trying to save, why??

RVE&5960


----------



## Enforcer85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamSwitcher*
> 
> I'm on my third X99-Deluxe motherboard now. The first two motherboards refused to detect attached SATA devices on the first SATA controller (ports 1-6). The third motherboard detects SATA devices properly, but the experience is still "soggy" at best. My biggest annoyance is getting frequent "Overclocking Failed!" messages when restarting the computer. I'm running everything 'Auto'....at stock speeds...even the RAM...so there shouldn't be any "Overclocking Failed!" messages. It's not a heat issue because my temps never get above 60C. I have no Idea what is wrong, but if I had to guess, this motherboard is suffering from power delivery issues during transient Starting/Stopping operations.


Same here. Today even stock settings crashed two times under normal load which is a no-go. Enough for me now. Just bought a SOC-Force.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Morning Raja,,
> I have a problem with win7 at boot, i have 2x win 7 installs and 1x win 8, 8 no problems, both win 7 installs can hang on the windows splash screen, this can happen 4 times out of every 10 boots and can happen at stock or oc'ed makes no difference.
> 
> 1 more thing that you may be able to help with but its not board related but your a very knowledgable man and many use CPU-Z, for those that dont know changing sensor and spd to 0 in cpuz config file makes it load up as normal, but trying to change in win8 and i get denied when trying to save, why??
> 
> RVE&5960


No idea - I cant see any parts list so nothing I can suggest.

CPU-Z is a third party app - you'd need to contact the person that codes it.


----------



## Nihaan

Hey everyone.

I couldn't get a straight answer for this so i cant make my mind between Deluxe and Rampage V Extreme. I do have enough money for both of them but i hate asus rog theme so much i wish there was a black edition available aswell. Anyways I just want a better looking mobo and at the same time i don't want to sacrifice performance while getting that. Would i see a performance drop if i pick deluxe over rampage V extreme or would both be at the same level for gaming 3d benchmarks and rendering.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> I couldn't get a straight answer for this so i cant make my mind between Deluxe and Rampage V Extreme. I do have enough money for both of them but i hate asus rog theme so much i wish there was a black edition available aswell. Anyways I just want a better looking mobo and at the same time i don't want to sacrifice performance while getting that. Would i see a performance drop if i pick deluxe over rampage V extreme or would both be at the same level for gaming 3d benchmarks and rendering.


they will be the same, if you plane to do extreme cooling the rampage will get you further in terms of overclocking, but on water / air cooled you wont see much of a difference if any


----------



## kamyk155

Sorry for my bad English guys. I have a lot of problems with my rampage v extreme and corsair vengance 2800MHz XMP - mostly "bd" posts.
I write about them in owners thread post 1005. I see similar problems here. I don't know that my mobo was faulty from the beginng or there is somekind of problem with this mobo and corsair 2800 memory.


----------



## nickolp1974

On memory timings page set eventual dram voltage to your xmp rated volts 1.35v?? Then on main page with sa, vcore etc set your dram voltage there a bit higher say 1.38v, just helps ram get through training and into windows.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Not love fan in MotherBoard, i have a rehobus Lamptron FC-2

Cpu Fan error.

Ignore in Bios, Cpu Fan error....., not post... cpu fan error ...., forever...

My Pc:

i7 5820K+WC -Asus x99 Dlx -4x4 G.Skill 2400 -Gtx 650 Ti boost- Raid 0 Samsung evo 250+Raid 0 evo 120-Nzxt Switch 810- AX1200w-Sony 32W70xB
WC: Laing D5- EK Supreme LTX- EK XT-360+3 Nidec 1850 @ 925-Depo EK-RES X3 110 CSQ

Not Game.

Thanks.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamSwitcher*
> 
> I'm on my third X99-Deluxe motherboard now. The first two motherboards refused to detect attached SATA devices on the first SATA controller (ports 1-6). The third motherboard detects SATA devices properly, but the experience is still "soggy" at best. My biggest annoyance is getting frequent "Overclocking Failed!" messages when restarting the computer. I'm running everything 'Auto'....at stock speeds...even the RAM...so there shouldn't be any "Overclocking Failed!" messages. It's not a heat issue because my temps never get above 60C. I have no Idea what is wrong, but if I had to guess, this motherboard is suffering from power delivery issues during transient Starting/Stopping operations.
> 
> I too am running the 0904 BIOS. I see that EZ Update is telling me there is a newer (1.0.0.0) BIOS available. But the BIOS can't be found on the ASUS website and there is a notice that strongly recommends using the BIOS Tool or the Flashback function. Why would they deploy an important BIOS update only using EZ Update if they strongly recommend using the other methods? That's kinda weird...and I'm left wondering if the EZ Update tool isn't being fooled into downloading a malicious BIOS. It's probably fine, but I can't take the chance...not after the time lost sending back the first two motherboards.
> 
> There is no question (from my experience) this has been a troubled roll-out for ASUS. Hardware review sites need to spend more time with, and be more honest about the quality of the products they review. Getting pre-release hardware should not be a reason to apply a "Rubber Stamp" of quality. ASUS needs to address these issues...immediately. I want to see a BIOS update that removes all the instability by the end of next week, or this motherboard is going back too. And it's replacement will not be made by ASUS.


oops, another one complaining about the crappy stability of this board.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> Not love fan in MotherBoard, i have a rehobus Lamptron FC-2
> 
> Cpu Fan error.
> 
> Ignore in Bios, Cpu Fan error....., not post... cpu fan error ...., forever...
> 
> My Pc:
> 
> i7 5820K+WC -Asus x99 Dlx -4x4 G.Skill 2400 -Gtx 650 Ti boost- Raid 0 Samsung evo 250+Raid 0 evo 120-Nzxt Switch 810- AX1200w-Sony 32W70xB
> WC: Laing D5- EK Supreme LTX- EK XT-360+3 Nidec 1850 @ 925-Depo EK-RES X3 110 CSQ
> 
> Not Game.
> 
> Thanks.


Update to latest UEFI. Set Fan Speed low limit to ignore in Q-Fan control options for the fan header. Set F1 halt to disable. If that does not help contact ASUS Support in Spain.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

*Raja @ Asus*

I have a 0904 Bios.

Go to: Set F1 halt to disable


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> *Raja @ Asus*
> 
> I have a 0904 Bios.
> 
> Go to: Set F1 halt to disable


Really not sure what you are trying to tell me (which is why you should be dealing with ASUS support for your region) but here goes:

Set fan speed low limit to ignore in Q-fan first. That should stop the halt anyway.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> oops, another one complaining about the crappy stability of this board.


Added you to my ignore list on here and HOCP. Not something I do often but the constant whining and blaming the board for having a crap CPU got old.


----------



## Enforcer85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> but the constant whining and blaming the board for having a crap CPU got old.


Are there Haswell-E-CPUs out there which are too crappy to run @stock properly?
I think not.









But i will tell you after i tried on the SOC-Force-Board. If the CPU crashes there as well @3,3 GHz on AUTO settings i will go on my knees and beg for excuse. ;-)


----------



## [email protected]

How hard is it to write up a parts list I wonder.

His issue is a CPU that needs more Vcore than he would like. Nothing to do with what you are saying. But anyway, as you've moved on, good luck.


----------



## springs113

I don't see whats all the bad things about, PPl here should be glad someone from the company is actually trying to help us. I am going to push my cpu today and see what I can get into if I have any problems I am glad that someone is here to help if I run into problems.

@[email protected]
Do you think it is safe to go over 1.3 volts for cpu?
What is a good temp range for the vrm/mosfets(board)?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> @[email protected]
> Do you think it is safe to go over 1.3 volts for cpu?
> What is a good temp range for the vrm/mosfets(board)?


1) I don't know what the long-term effects of Vcore will be.

2) I always put a fan over the heatsink. Idea is just to keep things as cool as you can.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Added you to my ignore list on here and HOCP. Not something I do often but the constant whining and blaming the board for having a crap CPU got old.


I will not feel your absence.
There are dozens of people here complaining about stability, even at stock frequencies and all you say is that we have problem with CPU, RAM, configuration, ecc. ecc.
*There are many people who is happy too* but this does not mean that you don't need to work on the problems others people have.
Asus, work on it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enforcer85*
> 
> Are there Haswell-E-CPUs out there which are too crappy to run @stock properly?
> I think not.


There is no worse deaf than who don't want to hear.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Same boat here, I can OC up to 4.2GHz but it requires 1.298V to be stable


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> There are dozens of people here complaining about stability, even at stock frequencies and all you say is that we have problem with CPU, RAM, configuration, ecc. ecc.


Hello

By your own admission your issue is the overclockability of the CPU and not the motherboard. I believe I have already suggested selling the CPU and purchasing another. I have been skipping over your posts both here and at HardOCP as there is a difference between someone that needs help or assistance and a person who constantly whines because the stars did not align optimally for them. Also, if you go back through your posts at these forums you will see there are users helping others that are also not responding to your posts. A reasonable person would be able to draw a proper conclusion from that.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> By your own admission your issue is the overclockability of the CPU and not the motherboard. I believe I have already suggested selling the CPU and purchasing another. I have been skipping over your posts both here and at HardOCP as there is a difference between someone that needs help or assistance and a person who constantly whines because the stars did not align optimally for them. Also, if you go back through your posts at these forums you will see there are users helping others that are also not responding to your posts. A reasonable person would be able to draw a proper conclusion from that.


I don't know if the fact that I need 1.298V to be stable at 4.2GHz is a problem of my CPU or of the motherboard.
I'm will buy a Gigabyte and I will see.

I'm continue to whine because there are dozens of people who have stability issues and no official announcement arrived from Asus.
This people needs a fix and they need it now.


----------



## TeamSwitcher

Let's try an easier question....

When I enable the XMP settings for my RAM the #2 XMP timings for 3000MHz, are 17, 18, 18, 39. The SPD on my RAM states that the timings should be 16, 18, 18, 39.
Why is the X99-Deluxe BIOS using slower timings for my RAM? The extra latency makes the 3000MHz speed perform lower than the 2800MHz speed.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamSwitcher*
> 
> Let's try an easier question....
> 
> When I enable the XMP settings for my RAM the #2 XMP timings for 3000MHz, are 17, 18, 18, 39. The SPD on my RAM states that the timings should be 16, 18, 18, 39.
> Why is the X99-Deluxe BIOS using slower timings for my RAM? The extra latency makes the 3000MHz speed perform lower than the 2800MHz speed.


Hello

If you can tune in stability changing CAS to 16 from 17 is fine. The motherboard is using 17 as it is easier on the IMC for stability. The higher the memory frequency and tighter the timings the more critical some of the board voltages become and this is made more difficult as each CPU will respond differently to what the optimal voltages are.


----------



## nickolp1974

Just like to thank ASUS for producing another fantastic board the rampage 5, most of the auto rules get you about 98% there which is amazing, thank you. Sat here now with a 4.4Ghz OC on a 5960X @1.22v using offset and XMP on the ram @ 2666mhz 1.2v everything else on auto, superb, well for day to day use







Benching thats another matter, stable enough with cpu at 4747mhz and ram at 2688 cas 12 and supertight subs, few issues but its good enough and i'll get there as bios/software matures etc, this is something that people forget when buying into a new platform, *if you dont want teething problems then buy something else or at least wait till it matures and quit your moaning!!*


----------



## Silent Scone

I see your CPU is pretty good Nick too


----------



## nickolp1974

yes mate pretty chuffed this far, still learning but its good, very good. cant believe we got similar chips again!!! TBH more impressed with the way the ram goes/clocks for the £229 i paid i'm pleased i went with it and i'm sure the RVE helps it along









not too bad eh?? and i got this a bit tighter now but no screenie

http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/ddr4_zps3c5c825b.png.html


----------



## jeanjean15

Hi .

My computer ( rampage 5 + 5960x ) crashed after an unstable overclocking . No problem but when i rebooted and tried to re-use " Dual intelling processor 5 " , this program never restarted again .

I tried to uninstall and reinstall several time dip5 but i always have the two following messages during the uninstallation :



I tried everything i could : revouninstaller ... aisuite3 cleaner .... etc ....

But impossible to start dip5 again

Can you tell me what i have to do to solve this problem , please ?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Just like to thank ASUS for producing another fantastic board the rampage 5, most of the auto rules get you about 98% there which is amazing, thank you. Sat here now with a 4.4Ghz OC on a 5960X @1.22v using offset and XMP on the ram @ 2666mhz 1.2v everything else on auto, superb, well for day to day use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benching thats another matter, stable enough with cpu at 4747mhz and ram at 2688 cas 12 and supertight subs, few issues but its good enough and i'll get there as bios/software matures etc, this is something that people forget when buying into a new platform, *if you dont want teething problems then buy something else or at least wait till it matures and quit your moaning!!*


For reals....


----------



## CaliLife17

So im testing the last 5960x of my group of them in RealBench 2.2. Currently at 4.5ghz @ 1.3v. During realbench benchmark it keeps erroring out in the software on video encoding and heavy multitasking. Program keeps running and moves onto the next benchmark. Computer never crashes or bsod.

I'm guessing that since it gets that error it means an unstable OC? normally my computer would just bsod, so never seen it error like that. All other 5960x would just bsod.

Chip is currently at 30 mins on AIDA64/ stability test. Hasn't crashed yet

UPDATE: so after about 36 Mins, AIDA64 stopped the test saying "Warning:Hardware failure detected! Test stopped" I have never seen this error either.

Looking on the interwebs, it looks like my OC is just unstable enough to through erros, but not so unstable to actually BSOD. This sound about right? Crazy as I have never seen these errors in both programs.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> So im testing the last 5960x of my group of them in RealBench 2.2. Currently at 4.5ghz @ 1.3v. During realbench benchmark it keeps erroring out in the software on video encoding and heavy multitasking. Program keeps running and moves onto the next benchmark. Computer never crashes or bsod.
> 
> I'm guessing that since it gets that error it means an unstable OC? normally my computer would just bsod, so never seen it error like that. All other 5960x would just bsod.
> 
> Chip is currently at 30 mins on AIDA64/ stability test. Hasn't crashed yet
> 
> UPDATE: so after about 36 Mins, AIDA64 stopped the test saying "Warning:Hardware failure detected! Test stopped" I have never seen this error either.
> 
> Looking on the interwebs, *it looks like my OC is just unstable enough to through erros, but not so unstable to actually BSOD*. This sound about right? Crazy as I have never seen these errors in both programs.


Exactly right. You're close to having it stable but not quite there yet


----------



## TheGovernment

Does anyone have any screenies of LPX 2800 ram voltages, settings etc, that run at rated speeds? I had a friend over that works for alienware and oc's their systems and he gave up an hour ago LOL With settings, at least it would be a start.


----------



## L36

At what temperature should we keep the VRMs to be on the safe side?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Does anyone have any screenies of LPX 2800 ram voltages, settings etc, that run at rated speeds? I had a friend over that works for alienware and oc's their systems and he gave up an hour ago LOL With settings, at least it would be a start.


Not much I had to do on my sticks here. Set XMP and let it run If you're trying to change many things at once you'll have a harder time. Just focus on the memory. Adjust VCCSA gradually away from stock. You might need more you might need less.


----------



## jeanjean15

Hello Raja ,

could you answer to my question concerning DIP5 , please ? See my message above ( post 1434 ) .

Thanking you in advance .


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not much I had to do on my sticks here. Set XMP and let it run If you're trying to change many things at once you'll have a harder time. Just focus on the memory. Adjust VCCSA gradually away from stock. You might need more you might need less.


A VCCSA tuning guide would be fantastic. What voltage steps do you recommend testing? I.E. +0.02, +0.04, etc


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Exactly right. You're close to having it stable but not quite there yet


Since that is the case, i probably wont do much more with this chip. The one right before it did not get any errors or crash at 4.5ghz/1.3v on both RealBench Stress Test and Benchmarks. I will probably put that one back it, and tune that one, and keep it as my chip.

I am not looking for anything crazy, and if 4.5ghz @ 1.3v ends up being my 24/7 OC, i will be okay with that. I won't complain about a 50% OC increase. Only thing i noticed is that this chip did run a little cooler, but there are soo many factors that could effect that, I can't say for certain the chip itself was the reason.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> A VCCSA tuning guide would be fantastic. What voltage steps do you recommend testing? I.E. +0.02, +0.04, etc


At DDR4-2666 or greater start at 1.02V and work up or down. Could be either way. Some CPUs need 1.02, some don't. DDR4-2400 and below, many CPUs prefer stock VCCSA (around .080V) with up to 32GB of memory. There may be exceptions to the rule at any given point so one just needs to work on it.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> Not love fan in MotherBoard, i have a rehobus Lamptron FC-2
> 
> Cpu Fan error.
> 
> Ignore in Bios, Cpu Fan error....., not post... cpu fan error ...., forever...
> 
> My Pc:
> 
> i7 5820K+WC -Asus x99 Dlx -4x4 G.Skill 2400 -Gtx 650 Ti boost- Raid 0 Samsung evo 250+Raid 0 evo 120-Nzxt Switch 810- AX1200w-Sony 32W70xB
> WC: Laing D5- EK Supreme LTX- EK XT-360+3 Nidec 1850 @ 925-Depo EK-RES X3 110 CSQ
> 
> Not Game.
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Update to latest UEFI. Set Fan Speed low limit to ignore in Q-Fan control options for the fan header. Set F1 halt to disable. If that does not help contact ASUS Support in Spain.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> *Raja @ Asus*
> 
> I have a 0904 Bios.
> 
> Go to: Set F1 halt to disable


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Really not sure what you are trying to tell me (which is why you should be dealing with ASUS support for your region) but here goes:
> 
> Set fan speed low limit to ignore in Q-fan first. That should stop the halt anyway.


Thanks.

Wait F1 : Disabled.

OK.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> yes mate pretty chuffed this far, still learning but its good, very good. cant believe we got similar chips again!!! TBH more impressed with the way the ram goes/clocks for the £229 i paid i'm pleased i went with it and i'm sure the RVE helps it along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not too bad eh?? and i got this a bit tighter now but no screenie
> 
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/ddr4_zps3c5c825b.png.html


Nice going! Week 22 was some good baking







. I'm looking to change this RAM at some point, doesn't seem to do much in the way of anything special at 3000 or above. I would be happy with c15 3000 T1 or even T2 but for 24/7 would like to keep it under 1.4v.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not much I had to do on my sticks here. Set XMP and let it run If you're trying to change many things at once you'll have a harder time. Just focus on the memory. Adjust VCCSA gradually away from stock. You might need more you might need less.


Ya, I've went back to stock and have been only focusing on the memory. I've went up and down the vccsa on xmp and it just won't run, I get a system check blue screen every time lol. My friend that was over is sure the sticks are bad but I don't have any others to try out until Friday, when he's bringing over his G1 and Gskill. I'll still plug away though lol


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice going! Week 22 was some good baking


Sure looks that way, still awaiting Varun's results! So far not seen a bad one yet??


----------



## Silent Scone

Not from that batch no


----------



## Nihaan

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> they will be the same, if you plane to do extreme cooling the rampage will get you further in terms of overclocking, but on water / air cooled you wont see much of a difference if any


Thank you so much, i trust your comments and opinions lilchronic







I just ordered x99 Deluxe now yay


----------



## devnull99

Re: VCCSA on x99 deluxe (8-core):

When I set VCCSA to "Auto" in the BIOS, it is selecting an offset value of 0.3v for a total of 1.176v.. This is higher than Raja said he ever had to go manually in the guide (1.15v) and much higher than typical suggested values like 1.02v or 1.05v..

Main question: would you be worried about this if it's working otherwise? (The guide said to start low as possible.)

Additional info: I've tried several other values.. It was decidedly not ok below 1.0, it almost seemed to work around 1.05-1.08 but there were still some random freezes happening. When I went higher it seemed worse until 1.15 or so. (close to Auto)

Otherwise I'm currently running at 4.4Ghz, 4000Mhz cache (1.275v adaptive and 1.2v fixed respectively.) I am mixing 2 "identical" kits of Corsair 2800 Dom Plat (8 sticks totaling 32GB). Ignoring XMP because I'm on 100 strap (I wanted adaptive to play nice.) RAM at 2800 and I've left all timings to Auto resulting in 17-18-18-36-364-2T.. I put memory at 1.35v even though SPD suggests 1.2 would enough for 2800. (Was trying to make more stable.)

Secondary question: What impacts the "Auto" setting for VCCSA on X99 Deluxe? (in other words, which other parameters affect it?) Is there any relationship between VDIMM and VCCSA (such as a maximum suggested difference between them?)

Third (not really a) question: based on above, I'm open to other ideas or experiments people might suggest.

Thanks..

edit: 904 bios
edit 2: only PCI card is EVGA GTX 580 (until microcenter gets more 970's or 980's in stock..)
edit3: vccin bumped slightly to 1.85.. VRM all "auto" resulting in "extreme and LLC9"


----------



## [email protected]

1) UEFI is programmed with worst case scenario CPUs in mind. Not harmful, if you need to adjust it would make sense not to use the same value as Auto, hence the advice to start elsewhere.

2) VCCSA has zones that are good and bad - the patterns you are seeing are normal.

3) VCCSA is auto scaled as the uswer applies higher DRAM ratios.

Just select the value that works for your CPU.

-Raja


----------



## springs113

My cpu fan rpm is basically at max no matter what I do am I using the correct cpu fan header on the mobo?
I am using the left most closest to the i/o shield.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> My cpu fan rpm is basically at max no matter what I do am I using the correct cpu fan header on the mobo?
> I am using the left most closest to the i/o shield.


What board are you on?? Cpu fan is near debug readout on rve, one near io shield is chassis fan


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> What board are you on?? Cpu fan is near debug readout on rve, one near io shield is chassis fan


x99 Deluxe
Oh sorry, I was just pissed that I cant seem to get that below a certain rpm I know it's correct but for some reason I cant for the life of me get it below 2500rpm.

By the way here's my build


----------



## sblantipodi

I have selected a fan profile for my fans, every time the PC boot or reboot the fan spin at 100% until the OS is loaded.
Is there a way "to respect" the fan profile also at computer boot?


----------



## L36

I can vouch for high VCCSA. I need 1.25V for DDR4 2600 13-13-13-26CR1 or else my screen behaves erratically when going and coming out of sleep and I have micro artifacts on the screen with AVX based loads.


----------



## devnull99

Thanks.. and also to Raja for support and helpful answer.. Last couple weekends playing with the parameters, starting to get comfortable.

At least for this weekend, I'm going to back off from 2800 (which seems maybe a stretch with my mixed kits) and try 2666 for a week of real work. I'm not trying to push too far anyway and I'm hoping to keep this setup a while (coming from X58 / 980X!)

Probably stable enough for next week:

X99 Deluxe, 0904, 5960X, 4.4Ghz, 4000Mhz cache, [email protected]
Vin: 1.8v LLC9
core: offset: 0 + adaptive: 1.275v (I like seeing <0.8volts at the desktop, and am pretty conservative.. with 1.3v (and 1.85v in), it can do 4.5Ghz for quite a while but 4.6Ghz fails fast.)
cache: manual: fixed at 1.15v (no luck with adaptive, I think because the multiplier is lower and it never reaches the set value.. may try offset mode at some point or adaptive with much higher number. not sure.)
vdimm: back to just 1.2v
vccsa: +0.15 for effective 1.024v (way down from auto and what I thought I needed at 2800, +0v was freeze after just 3.5 minutes of AIDA64.. but with +0.15, I'm 30 minutes and counting. After an hour is up I'll try a couple rounds of memtest86 and eat dinner.. (memtest86 showed no issues at 2133, but did have a few at 2800 and older settings..)

BTW, want to say that although I been mostly just reading until now, I really appreciate this forum and the other thread "Haswell-E Overclock Leaderboard.." for lots of supportive people and good advice. I'm enjoying my new build.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devnull99*
> 
> cache: manual: fixed at 1.15v (no luck with adaptive, I think because the multiplier is lower and it never reaches the set value.. may try offset mode at some point or adaptive with much higher number. not sure.)


Hello

For now manual or offset are the best modes for cache voltage.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> I can vouch for high VCCSA. I need 1.25V for DDR4 2600 13-13-13-26CR1 or else my screen behaves erratically when going and coming out of sleep and I have micro artifacts on the screen with AVX based loads.


Can you screen cap those issues, if its reproducible? I had an odd b;ack flickering bar on bottom quarter of screen


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Can you screen cap those issues, if its reproducible? I had an odd b;ack flickering bar on bottom quarter of screen


I doubt I can screenshot the artifacts. Its obvious it was due to low VCCSA since I bumped it up it has never happened.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> At DDR4-2666 or greater start at 1.02V and work up or down. Could be either way. Some CPUs need 1.02, some don't. DDR4-2400 and below, many CPUs prefer stock VCCSA (around .080V) with up to 32GB of memory. There may be exceptions to the rule at any given point so one just needs to work on it.


I must be lucky, my 5820k @ 4.5Ghz and memory @ 2666mhz I can keep my VCCSA under 1.0v.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I must be lucky, my 5820k @ 4.5Ghz and memory @ 2666mhz I can keep my VCCSA under 1.0v.


Hello

The amount of VCCSA is dependent on the IMC. I need 0.9760V for 3200MHz memory speed. Much more than this voltage results in memory errors and lower creates POST issues.This is why we always state to work both directions from the starting point.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The amount of VCCSA is dependent on the IMC. I need 0.9760V for 3200MHz memory speed. Much more than this voltage results in memory errors and lower creates POST issues.This is why we always state to work both directions from the starting point.


Very dependant on IMC! I'm currently at 1.1v for 3000 C15-16-16-32-CR2. Around there seems to be the only voltage that works at this particular frequency on 125 strap.


----------



## [email protected]

You may also find that the amount needed is highly DRAM frequency dependent. The CPU I have here needs 1.02V for DDR4-3000, but is not stable at DDR4-2400 with that level of voltage. It needs 0.80V for DDR4-2400.

-Raja


----------



## sblantipodi

Asus AiSuite shows a vcore higher than CPUZ, who should I trust?
The difference is about 0.1V so not low at all.


----------



## Silent Scone

Pick a voltage, any voltage. VCCSA Bingo


----------



## Rcmorr09

Just pulled the trigger on the X99 Deluxe, hope all will be fine.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Asus AiSuite shows a vcore higher than CPUZ, who should I trust?
> The difference is about 0.1V so not low at all.


I correct my self difference Is 0.01 not 0.1


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I've got a strange issue with CPU voltages and code 61 which is nvram initialization problems. At 1.35v I'm able to boot 100% but at 1.375v with the exact same clock speeds, I'll sometimes hang with code 61. A hard reset will allow for a good boot. It's really puzzling. Any ideas?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I've got a strange issue with CPU voltages and code 61 which is nvram initialization problems. At 1.35v I'm able to boot 100% but at 1.375v with the exact same clock speeds, I'll sometimes hang with code 61. A hard reset will allow for a good boot. It's really puzzling. Any ideas?


Yes, I have had the exact same issue, but with 1.375v and 1.4v. Buggy X99 issues. Raising the clock speed 100mhz got rid of the occasional hang (lol?)


----------



## compunerdy

I know this is not motherboard related really but here goes since you all seem knowledgeable.. I got my GTX 770 back from Newegg since they would not take it back without the UPC label on it. I decided to try it out some more and installed it with a clean install and NVidia drivers off the Asus website and did a custom install with driver only. I then ran Furmark burn in test for about 10 minutes and it ran just fine. I come out of that and the next thing I click on and I get the familiar black screen and my monitor says it has disconnected. I do a force reboot and everything works fine again.. do another test for 15 minutes and when done I click on a webpage tab and boom.. gone again. When the card is being used it works fine but it seems when changing resolution it locks up and crashes. Any ideas or should I try and warranty it through Asus?


----------



## Canis-X

Well, my board (X99-E WS) arrived today and had three things that I found wrong with it, a piece of a heat-sink on the VRMs was broke off, the top CMOS battery socket solder joint was broke off, and one of the pins in the socket was bent and discolored. Very disappointed to say the least. Fortunately SuperBiiz had a few boards reserved and are sending me a replacement. Had to buy it to get it replaced quicker but they approved the RMA so the old one will go back and I'll get a refund on it. Oh well, thanks UPS for playing soccer with my package!!! LOL The shipping box was in pretty decent shape though, however, they only had bubble plastic on 2 of the 6 sides.


----------



## BloodOath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Well, my board (X99-E WS) arrived today and had three things that I found wrong with it, a piece of a heat-sink on the VRMs was broke off, the top CMOS battery socket solder joint was broke off, and one of the pins in the socket was bent and discolored. Very disappointed to say the least. Fortunately SuperBiiz had a few boards reserved and are sending me a replacement. Had to buy it to get it replaced quicker but they approved the RMA so the old one will go back and I'll get a refund on it. Oh well, thanks UPS for playing soccer with my package!!! LOL The shipping box was in pretty decent shape though, however, they only had bubble plastic on 2 of the 6 sides.


Sorry to hear about your board. That one was clearly damaged. How'd they manage to even sell that. Did that one have the white connector?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodOath*
> 
> Sorry to hear about your board. That one was clearly damaged. How'd they manage to even sell that. Did that one have the white connector?


No worries, it happens I guess. I've been known to tango with Murphy from time to time. LOL

Yeah, pretty beat up. Not sure what happened, if I knew I would have yelled at them for sure.









What white connector are you referring to, the Thunderbolt connector?


----------



## einnairo

Hey does anyone have the issue of the extension fan card? In ai suite3, the fans do not show up.... But my fans are spinning.

I plugged in the 4 pin wire provided by Asus to the fan extension and the other end to the mobo. In the exact chasis fan plug location beside the Qcode led. This is exactly what the manual shows.

Not sure why but rpm is always 0 on ai suite 3 (the program in windows not bios). I am using 3 pin corsair fans. And for sure i use the right 3 pins of the 4 on the extension card.

Pls help!

thanks
JT


----------



## HiTechPixel

Will this config work on the *Asus Rampage V Extreme*?:

2x identical fans on CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT.

2x identical fans on CHA_FAN1A and CHA_FAN1B.

2x identical fans on CHA_FAN2A and CHA_FAN2B.

1x Corsair H110 3-pin DC Pump on CHA_FAN3A.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I've got a strange issue with CPU voltages and code 61 which is nvram initialization problems. At 1.35v I'm able to boot 100% but at 1.375v with the exact same clock speeds, I'll sometimes hang with code 61. A hard reset will allow for a good boot. It's really puzzling. Any ideas?


What is VCCIN set to?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Hey does anyone have the issue of the extension fan card? In ai suite3, the fans do not show up.... But my fans are spinning.
> 
> I plugged in the 4 pin wire provided by Asus to the fan extension and the other end to the mobo. In the exact chasis fan plug location beside the Qcode led. This is exactly what the manual shows.
> 
> Not sure why but rpm is always 0 on ai suite 3 (the program in windows not bios). I am using 3 pin corsair fans. And for sure i use the right 3 pins of the 4 on the extension card.
> 
> Pls help!
> 
> thanks
> JT


Which version of AI Suite and which UEFI version?


----------



## einnairo

Hi Raja
Ai suite 3, How do I get the version of ai suite 3?

bios is 0904 latest one. Many thanks.

Thanks
Jus


----------



## [email protected]

Download and install the latest on the ASUS Support page.


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there someone who can explain me why there is no way to get Adaptive working when XMP is on?
Can I use adaptive with RAM set at 2800MHz using BLCK 125MHz?

Another question.
When overclocking, is it better to leave the Turbo Mode off or on?

If I have a BLCK of 125MHz and a multiplier of 42, how turbo mode on could affect my frequency? Is it good or bad to leave it on when overclocking?
What about speedstep?

At the moment I have the Turbo mode off and speedstep on, is this good?


----------



## Moiquintanillas

New stable Aida64 http://www.aida64.com/downloads


----------



## Silent Scone

Just a heads up, obviously every system is different but 0904 has somewhat improved my memory stability, I am able to use 0.95v VCCSA on offset. Some difference. Possibly a red herring with another setting I was using but that's quite a leap from the 1.1v I was having to use prior.

Freq 3000.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Is there someone who can explain me why there is no way to get Adaptive working when XMP is on?
> Can I use adaptive with RAM set at 2800MHz using BLCK 125MHz?
> 
> Another question.
> When overclocking, is it better to leave the Turbo Mode off or on?
> 
> If I have a BLCK of 125MHz and a multiplier of 42, how turbo mode on could affect my frequency? Is it good or bad to leave it on when overclocking?
> What about speedstep?
> 
> At the moment I have the Turbo mode off and speedstep on, is this good?


Adaptive only works on 100 strap at the moment, and I'd imagine it will stay that way.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just a heads up, obviously every system is different but 0904 has somewhat improved my memory stability, I am able to use 0.95v VCCSA on offset. Some difference. Possibly a red herring with another setting I was using but that's quite a leap from the 1.1v I was having to use prior.
> 
> Freq 3000.
> Adaptive only works on 100 strap at the moment, and I'd imagine it will stay that way.


thank you.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just a heads up, obviously every system is different but 0904 has somewhat improved my memory stability, I am able to use 0.95v VCCSA on offset. Some difference. Possibly a red herring with another setting I was using but that's quite a leap from the 1.1v I was having to use prior.
> 
> Freq 3000.
> .


Nice to see someone who knows what they are doing for a change


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Nice to see someone who knows what they are doing for a change


Seasoned amateur lol. You know you're getting on a bit when you had Northwood on water.

1.02-1.03 is unstable. Just goes to show. Think people don't anticipate the troubleshooting they may need to do on this platform. X79 was a bit long in the tooth


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah, VCCSA is very sensitive on this platform. Some of the ratios over 2666 only work because of OC socket as well so it is going to take end-user tuning on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## einnairo

Hi Raja still same thing for me.
Installed all the new software. ai suite 3 is now version 10089.

Nothing so much changed from before the update.
Now all fans have got curves to them wheareas before they did not have. I suppose its because they have been reset.

I have the extension connected to extension port (not chasis 3). Extensions 1 2 3 do not register a rpm. Any ideas?

Thanks
Jt


----------



## andytom69

i try use fan expert on ai-suite for control fan on rad







but the fan not responding correctly , turn on and off wrong fan


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andytom69*
> 
> i try use fan expert on ai-suite for control fan on rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the fan not responding correctly , turn on and off wrong fan


Contact ASUS Support Italy for help.


----------



## springs113

I've kinda got the same issue, I would like the fan to shut off when it's not necessary which is basically all the time I'm not gaming or encoding.

I do think I've gotten to a point where I'm satisfied which is 4.5ghz 1.255v with my memory @2750mhz. I don't really worry about temps as I've got a real decent loop setup. I think 4.6 on this bios (904) requires a little too much voltage but at least it's not really insane. I am going to try and fine tune my settings for 4.6-4.8ghz and use those when I feel the need to get a little bit more of a boost.

X99 deluxe
5930k
Corsair Dominator 2800mhz 16gb
radeon 290x,290
Xp3 seasonic 1200w PSU


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I've kinda got the same issue, I would like the fan to shut off when it's not necessary which is basically all the time I'm not gaming or encoding.


What is stopping you from doing that? What have you tried so far? What type of fan (make/model)? Which header is it on?

Sorry to ask the above, but too many people keep coming into the thread proclaiming "me too!" - none of the posts contain pertinent info. Either the wrong info or unrelated info provided, or any requests for the info are ignored.

For everyone:

When you guys write out a post, think about describing everything in as much detail as you can to someone who cannot see your system.

Also need to bear in mind that any reported bug needs to have all parts info included in order to stand a chance of a patch. Any patching needs exact replication in most cases.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Hi Raja still same thing for me.
> Installed all the new software. ai suite 3 is now version 10089.
> 
> Nothing so much changed from before the update.
> Now all fans have got curves to them wheareas before they did not have. I suppose its because they have been reset.
> 
> I have the extension connected to extension port (not chasis 3). Extensions 1 2 3 do not register a rpm. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks
> Jt


Glad you cleared up how you had things connected as connecting the extender card to chassis header 3 made no sense









Which fan make model? Can you see the RPM in UEFI or is it just AI Suite you can't see the RPM in?


----------



## TeamSwitcher

More headaches with this flaky platform!! This morning I had to start my machine four times to get a successful POST from a cold boot. When I finally got a POST I was greeted again by the "Overclocking Failed!" message. Here are the parts in my system.

ASUS X99 Deluxe
Intel Core i7 5930K
Corsair LPX DDR4 2800MHz (16-18-18-36-2T @ 1.2V)
Corsair H105 CPU Water Cooler
Corsair Graphite 780T
Corsair HX1000i Power Supply
EVGA GTX 680 SC (x2 in SLI)
Samsung 840 EVO 750GB
Samsung 840 PRO 256GB
Seagate Barracuda 3T (x2 in RAID 1)
LG Blueray Optical

Can someone....ANYONE....tell me how to make this platform reliable? I'm already on my third motherboard - the first two could not detect attached SATA devices on ports 1-6. Is there any word on a new BIOS that might addresses these starting/restarting issues? It wouldn't be a problem if I could leave the machine on 24/7 but that doesn't work either...I come back into my office...the monitor is dark...and I can't get the machine to respond. Then I have to try multiple restarts to get a POST...just the same.

I'm only going to wait three more days...then on Friday I'm pulling this busted POS from my system and sending it back to newegg as defective. I really thought that the third time would be the charm...now I'm not so sure. ASUS, if you have some mythical 1000 BIOS put it on your dang website already. I'm loosing faith....quickly.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What is stopping you from doing that? What have you tried so far? What type of fan (make/model)? Which header is it on?
> 
> Sorry to ask the above, but too many people keep coming into the thread proclaiming "me too!" - none of the posts contain pertinent info. Either the wrong info or unrelated info provided, or any requests for the info are ignored.
> 
> For everyone:
> 
> When you guys write out a post, think about describing everything in as much detail as you can to someone who cannot see your system.
> 
> Also need to bear in mind that any reported bug needs to have all parts info included in order to stand a chance of a patch. Any patching needs exact replication in most cases.


. Well I have tried going into the bios and shutting it down. The fans are silenx and corsair quiet editions, I don't have the specific models on hand but when I get home I can update the post to have said info. I have some connected to the fan adapter that came with the board and the others are connected to the swiftech fan pwm fan splitter. I also have the splitter connected to the CPU pin header on the motherboard(not the CPU opt).


----------



## Greatskeem

Hi guys and Raja, I need some helpSPEC: I7 5820K-stock, ASUS X99 Deluxe,Crucial 2133MHZ Memory)

I bought a pre-built system from a very reliable site here in Australia, everything worked perfectly...except SLI option was not showing up in Nvidia control panel, I assumed it was because of an old Bios(Version 0801) anyway, I updated through the bios menu, it told me to reset, which I did.

I got a screen telling me "updating bios" do not shut down,reset etc. I did not, then it just abruptly restarted the system and I keep getting CPU FAN ERROR, This is with the NZXT Kraken X61 Installed.(Bios seems perfect, it says I'm on the 904 version)

Anyone have any idea on how to fix it? I'm not very good at this, I found the UEFI on sandy-bridge much easier to use.

MY Fan Profile on the Bios default page, has everything set to N/A(default with update of Bios) except CPU OPT FAN which fluctuates between 830-858RPM.

Any fix would be appreciated, just a shot in the dark...could my bios be corrupted?I doubt it but hey that is why I'm asking the experts









BTW:I click defaults, tried changing Fan mode from DC to PWM and vice versa, tried manual mode, tried changing CPU Q-FAN speed lower limit to different RPM.(No luck)

EDIT: Wow my Bios tells me the second GTX 970 is actually running at X1 native, So It goes like this in X99 Deluxe:

PCIEX16_1 <<< First Card which is native X16
PCIEX4 <<<<< None
PCIEX16_2 <<<< None
PCIEX16_3 << 2nd Card, running x1 Native
PCIEX16_4>>> None
PCIEX16_5>>>None

They screwed up right? However that is a simple fix I can just seat the cards in the correct position, the dreaded CPU FAN ERROR, is what gets me.


----------



## einnairo

Hi Raja,
Thanks for your reply.

Chassis 3 was a typo, sorry bout that.

Now I have troubleshoot further. There is no problem with the fan extension card. I plugged in 1 single fan into each of the 3 on the fan controller and they register the fan rpm in AI suite 3. Thank goodness.

Now my question is this and let me explain how I plug my fans.

I have 30 fans. 32 to be exact. 2 directly plugged to mobo and so I have rpms for these 2 in AI suite. The other 30 are plugged into the NZXT grid. Each NZXT Grid can take 10 fans. This product is on this link and shows the page with the manual: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5503/nzxt-grid-10-port-fan-hub-review/index5.html

According to the manual, 10 fans can be plugged into the Grid and then 1 3-pin cable from the Grid to the fan controller. And this is exactly what I have done with the NZXT provided wires. Each Grid's max draw of 30W. 10 fans should be about 30W.
Chances of all 3 Grids failing must be low as well. But it happens that all 3 when plugged into the fan extension card do not register a rpm reading.

Pls note again, that all 30 fans are spinning. Power must be provided by the fan extension card's molex connection to PSU.
I am using corsair LED SPs and AFs quiet edition (all 3 pins fans).

Now my question is is the fan extension not compatible with the Grid?

Thanks again. Cheers


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> . Well I have tried going into the bios and shutting it down. The fans are silenx and corsair quiet editions, I don't have the specific models on hand but when I get home I can update the post to have said info. I have some connected to the fan adapter that came with the board and the others are connected to the swiftech fan pwm fan splitter. I also have the splitter connected to the CPU pin header on the motherboard(not the CPU opt).


Yes please do that - as the details you are providing are still sketchy at best. There was no mention of splitters etc previously - hope you understand my point.

When you have access to the system detail exatcly how you are trying to "shut down the fan" note which header it is etc. Also note UEFI versions as well as the other info requested.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Hi Raja,
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Chassis 3 was a typo, sorry bout that.
> 
> Now I have troubleshoot further. There is no problem with the fan extension card. I plugged in 1 single fan into each of the 3 on the fan controller and they register the fan rpm in AI suite 3. Thank goodness.
> 
> Now my question is this and let me explain how I plug my fans.
> 
> I have 30 fans. 32 to be exact. 2 directly plugged to mobo and so I have rpms for these 2 in AI suite. The other 30 are plugged into the NZXT grid. Each NZXT Grid can take 10 fans. This product is on this link and shows the page with the manual: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5503/nzxt-grid-10-port-fan-hub-review/index5.html
> 
> According to the manual, 10 fans can be plugged into the Grid and then 1 3-pin cable from the Grid to the fan controller. And this is exactly what I have done with the NZXT provided wires. Each Grid's max draw of 30W. 10 fans should be about 30W.
> Chances of all 3 Grids failing must be low as well. But it happens that all 3 when plugged into the fan extension card do not register a rpm reading.
> 
> Pls note again, that all 30 fans are spinning. Power must be provided by the fan extension card's molex connection to PSU.
> I am using corsair LED SPs and AFs quiet edition (all 3 pins fans).
> 
> Now my question is is the fan extension not compatible with the Grid?
> 
> Thanks again. Cheers


I'm glad you took the time to write up exactly how complex this setup is - who could have guessed that can't see your rig? Just proves my point about how much info people choose to leave out of their posts for one reason or another.

Not much I can suggest as I don't have that kind of setup and neither do HQ. You might want to debug yourself by using one fan directly on each header - that will tell you if it is an incompatibility with the way the grid is providing an RPM signal. Also note each header can supply a max of 1 amp (thats 12W - don't overdo it!)

-Raja


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*
> 
> Hi guys and Raja, I need some helpSPEC: I7 5820K-stock, ASUS X99 Deluxe,Crucial 2133MHZ Memory)
> 
> I bought a pre-built system from a very reliable site here in Australia, everything worked perfectly...except SLI option was not showing up in Nvidia control panel, I assumed it was because of an old Bios(Version 0801) anyway, I updated through the bios menu, it told me to reset, which I did.
> 
> I got a screen telling me "updating bios" do not shut down,reset etc. I did not, then it just abruptly restarted the system and I keep getting CPU FAN ERROR, This is with the NZXT Kraken X61 Installed.
> 
> Anyone have any idea on how to fix it? I'm not very good at this, I found the UEFI on sandy-bridge much easier to use.
> 
> MY Fan Profile on the Bios default page, has everything set to N/A(default with update of Bios) except CPU OPT FAN which fluctuates between 830-858RPM.
> 
> Any fix would be appreciated, just a shot in the dark...could my bios be corrupted?I doubt it but hey that is why I'm asking the experts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW:I click defaults, tried changing Fan mode from DC to PWM and vice versa, tried manual mode, tried changing CPU Q-FAN speed lower limit to different RPM.(No luck)
> 
> EDIT: Wow my Bios tells me the second GTX 970 is actually running at X1 native, So It goes like this in X99 Deluxe:
> 
> PCIEX16_1 <<
> PCIEX4 <<<<< None
> PCIEX16_2 <<<< None
> PCIEX16_3 << 2nd Card, running x1 Native
> PCIEX16_4>>> None
> PCIEX16_5>>>None
> 
> They screwed up right? However that is a simple fix I can just seat the cards in the correct position, the dreaded CPU FAN ERROR, is what gets me.


As you are from AUs I should be sending you to them for support. I'll let this one reply slide though:

1) Update to 0904 UEFI.

2) Set Fan speed low limit to ignore in UEFI (diable Q-Fan control for teh CPU fan header and you will see the option).

-Raja


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamSwitcher*
> 
> More headaches with this flaky platform!! This morning I had to start my machine four times to get a successful POST from a cold boot. When I finally got a POST I was greeted again by the "Overclocking Failed!" message. Here are the parts in my system.
> 
> ASUS X99 Deluxe
> Intel Core i7 5930K
> Corsair LPX DDR4 2800MHz (16-18-18-36-2T @ 1.2V)
> Corsair H105 CPU Water Cooler
> Corsair Graphite 780T
> Corsair HX1000i Power Supply
> EVGA GTX 680 SC (x2 in SLI)
> Samsung 840 EVO 750GB
> Samsung 840 PRO 256GB
> Seagate Barracuda 3T (x2 in RAID 1)
> LG Blueray Optical
> 
> Can someone....ANYONE....tell me how to make this platform reliable? I'm already on my third motherboard - the first two could not detect attached SATA devices on ports 1-6. Is there any word on a new BIOS that might addresses these starting/restarting issues? It wouldn't be a problem if I could leave the machine on 24/7 but that doesn't work either...I come back into my office...the monitor is dark...and I can't get the machine to respond. Then I have to try multiple restarts to get a POST...just the same.
> 
> I'm only going to wait three more days...then on Friday I'm pulling this busted POS from my system and sending it back to newegg as defective. I really thought that the third time would be the charm...now I'm not so sure. ASUS, if you have some mythical 1000 BIOS put it on your dang website already. I'm loosing faith....quickly.


Hello

Instead of waiting 3 more days you might as well move on now. 3 different motherboards having issues points to something other than the motherboards themselves. You provide little info, such as Q-Codes displayed or what happens at stock settings, when encountering the issues so any help would be limited at best.


----------



## einnairo

Hi Raja,
Can I check if asus ever tested 4 fans -> Y fan splitter cable -> then to fan extension. Will this work? No more fancy hardware, just a splitter cable.
I think i may have to retire the Grid perhaps.

cheers


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamSwitcher*
> 
> More headaches with this flaky platform!! This morning I had to start my machine four times to get a successful POST from a cold boot. When I finally got a POST I was greeted again by the "Overclocking Failed!" message. Here are the parts in my system.
> 
> ASUS X99 Deluxe
> Intel Core i7 5930K
> Corsair LPX DDR4 2800MHz (16-18-18-36-2T @ 1.2V)
> Corsair H105 CPU Water Cooler
> Corsair Graphite 780T
> Corsair HX1000i Power Supply
> EVGA GTX 680 SC (x2 in SLI)
> Samsung 840 EVO 750GB
> Samsung 840 PRO 256GB
> Seagate Barracuda 3T (x2 in RAID 1)
> LG Blueray Optical
> 
> Can someone....ANYONE....tell me how to make this platform reliable? I'm already on my third motherboard - the first two could not detect attached SATA devices on ports 1-6. Is there any word on a new BIOS that might addresses these starting/restarting issues? It wouldn't be a problem if I could leave the machine on 24/7 but that doesn't work either...I come back into my office...the monitor is dark...and I can't get the machine to respond. Then I have to try multiple restarts to get a POST...just the same.
> 
> I'm only going to wait three more days...then on Friday I'm pulling this busted POS from my system and sending it back to newegg as defective. I really thought that the third time would be the charm...now I'm not so sure. ASUS, if you have some mythical 1000 BIOS put it on your dang website already. I'm loosing faith....quickly.


1) What does the POST code reader show when the board does not POST?

2) I assume just one memory kit is being used. Is XMP apllied?

3) Is there any kind of overclock applied?

4) the Drives not detecting was not a board issue - I bet those first two boards had an older UEFI version on them.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Hi Raja,
> Can I check if asus ever tested 4 fans -> Y fan splitter cable -> then to fan extension. Will this work? No more fancy hardware, just a splitter cable.
> I think i may have to retire the Grid perhaps.
> 
> cheers


Just try a single fan on each header and see what happens.Splitters should work.


----------



## Greatskeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> As you are from AUs I should be sending you to them for support. I'll let this one reply slide though:
> 
> 1) Update to 0904 UEFI.
> 
> 2) Set Fan speed low limit to ignore in UEFI (diable Q-Fan control for teh CPU fan header and you will see the option).
> 
> -Raja


I understand but sending me to Asus Australia for support is just counter-productive,I like this forum as I get faster answers,If I'm having an RMA issue or faulty hardware then I'll contact Asus Australia. (However I fully understand where you are coming from Raja)

I just need help man, I went and selected Ignore and even disabled Q-Fan control CPU Fan and I still get the dreaded CPU FAN Error, I did ask them to Install the NZXT fan control so I can change the fan speed at will in the Bios or with the NZXT tool in the desktop.

What I'm trying to accomplish is just to fix this dreaded CPU FAN Error,then in 10-11 Hours time I'll be contacting the Store and or Asus support Australia.

Yeah...no luck "CPU FAN ERROR" even after disabling Q-FAN, thanks for the help Raja, would anyone happen to have any further advise? I'm kind of desperate









*Wait:* I set CPU FAN Speed to Ignore and my Windows Boots up, now In have a question and I hope you can answer it Raja, will this affect the temps of my CPU?

Also about SLI, Did they screw up or is there something I'm missing in the bios?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*
> 
> I understand but sending me to Asus Australia for support is just counter-productive,I like this forum as I get faster answers,If I'm having an RMA issue or faulty hardware then I'll contact Asus Australia.
> 
> I just need help man, I went and selected Ignore and even disabled Q-Fan control CPU Fan and I still get the dreaded CPU FAN Error, I did ask them to Install the NZXT fan control so I can change the fan speed at will in the Bios or with the NZXT tool in the desktop.
> 
> What I'm trying to accomplish is just to fix this dreaded CPU FAN Error,then in 10-11 Hours time I'll be contacting the Store and or Asus support Australia.
> 
> Yeah...no luck "CPU FAN ERROR" even after disabling Q-FAN, thanks for the help Raja, would anyone happen to have any further advise? I'm kind of desperate


Hello

In the Boot section of the UEFI set "Wait For F1 If Error" to disabled.


----------



## [email protected]

Techinically it is AU that should be supporting you. For users aside.

You have not confirmed you updated to the latest UEFI.

I suspect your fan issue lies somewehre in between how you've got things plugged into the CPU and CPU_OPT headers.


----------



## einnairo

Great Skeem,

during bios update, it does reset by itself. Nothing scary here.

Suggest go into bios and load defaults. and when you go into bios, pls go to main and check the bios version. is it 0801 or 0904. I tell you, when i first got the mobo and did 1 update, I thought i updated it to 0904, but when i check the bios its 0801. Not sure if it need updating step by step. So check again.

CPU fan error, I suppose no fan is plugged into the CPU fan header? Or did it come lose...only you can help yourself here. But I know for sure when i did not use the cpu fan header,
this error message would appear at startup. So I plugged my rear exhaust fan in the CPU fan header. The cpu fan header is at the top left above the memory module (your left when you look facing it)
becasue you post some rpms on cpu opt, i think you have the fan pluged into cpu opt and not cpu fan. these 2 headers are side by side.

pls update your nividia drivers. also I have got nividia Control panel version 8.0.760.0. and inside nvidia control panel you should be able to enable sli.

I am no expert but my 2 cents.


----------



## Greatskeem

Hey guys, yes I confirmed MY bios says 904, everything good on that end, I guess I need to contact the store as this is a bit of a headache.

I disabled CPU FAN Speed by setting it to Ignore, while leaving Q-Fan control to default, Windows boots up, however now I need to check and see if SLI works and what the hell they did with the fans!

Thanks guys.

*NOPE:* SLI does not work, I only see Configure Surround,PHYSX and no SLI, in Control Panel.(driver ver: 344.16)

As per my previous post, could this be the issue?

_"EDIT: Wow my Bios tells me the second GTX 970 is actually running at X1 native, So It goes like this in X99 Deluxe:

PCIEX16_1 <<< First Card which is native X16
PCIEX4 <<<<< None
PCIEX16_2 <<<< None
PCIEX16_3 << 2nd Card, running x1 Native
PCIEX16_4>>> None
PCIEX16_5>>>None"_

@einnairo hopefully the store were not that inept, geez, I guess I'll save the headache and call them tomorrow.


----------



## Bingo13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*
> 
> Hey guys, yes I confirmed MY bios says 904, everything good on that end, I guess I need to contact the store as this is a bit of a headache.
> 
> I disabled CPU FAN Speed by setting it to Ignore, while leaving Q-Fan control to default, Windows boots up, however now I need to check and see if SLI works and what the hell they did with the fans!
> 
> Thanks guys.


Can you send an image of how the fan cables are attached to the CPU/CPU-Opt headers to me via PM please. I do not have the X61 here but the X60 works fine on the board in testing this morning.


----------



## TeamSwitcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) What does the POST code reader show when the board does not POST?
> 
> 2) I assume just one memory kit is being used. Is XMP apllied?
> 
> 3) Is there any kind of overclock applied?
> 
> 4) the Drives not detecting was not a board issue - I bet those first two boards had an older UEFI version on them.


Ok...the board stopped with two different QCodes "69" was one and "78" was the other. I have also seen "bd" on occation. Restarting the machine today I also had a BSOD with DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE message.

Yes I am running only one memory kit with 16GB total , using the XMP #1 profile with a base clock of 127.3MHz to reach the kit's stated 2800MHz frequency..
Yes I had an overclock, I set the multiplier to 32 for ~4073MHz and vcore was set to 1.2V manual. But the machine behaves identically with stock frequencies and voltages and DDR2133 RAM timings. I can set them to stock again to see if the situation lessens but that will take time. The machine doesn't appear to have any issues while running. It is always from starting/restarting/waking from sleep transitions. Once the machine is running...everything is fine. My CPU temperatures stay below 60C under aload. And at idle, the CPU is 44C, the VRM is 61C, the PCH is 50C, and the motherboard is 35C.

Last night, I moved the pump power connector on my H105 water cooler to the chassis fan #3 header and disabled power control to maximize pump RPMs. Before I was using CPU_OPT but realized that it was tied to the CPU temperature sensor and decided it was probably not well suited for the water pump. But this change didn't improve starting/restarting/wake from sleep issues.

Another thing I have noticed is that the machine frequency appears near constant 4075.5MHz. DId I disable speedstep by setting the XMP #1 RAM timings? Or was it the manual voltage change? Or something else I may have done?

Is this enough information?


----------



## Greatskeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bingo13*
> 
> Can you send an image of how the fan cables are attached to the CPU/CPU-Opt headers to me via PM please. I do not have the X61 here but the X60 works fine on the board in testing this morning.


I'm on it man, thanks so much for helping, give us maybe 5 minutes please?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamSwitcher*
> 
> Ok...the board stopped with two different QCodes "69" was one and "78" was the other. I have also seen "bd" on occation. Restarting the machine today I also had a BSOD with DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE message.
> 
> Yes I am running only one memory kit with 16GB total , using the XMP #1 profile with a base clock of 127.3MHz to reach the kit's stated 2800MHz frequency..
> Yes I had an overclock, I set the multiplier to 32 for ~4073MHz and vcore was set to 1.2V manual. But the machine behaves identically with stock frequencies and voltages and DDR2133 RAM timings. I can set them to stock again to see if the situation lessens but that will take time. The machine doesn't appear to have any issues while running. It is always from starting/restarting/waking from sleep transitions. Once the machine is running...everything is fine. My CPU temperatures stay below 60C under aload. And at idle, the CPU is 44C, the VRM is 61C, the PCH is 50C, and the motherboard is 35C.
> 
> Last night, I moved the pump power connector on my H105 water cooler to the chassis fan #3 header and disabled power control to maximize pump RPMs. Before I was using CPU_OPT but realized that it was tied to the CPU temperature sensor and decided it was probably not well suited for the water pump. But this change didn't improve starting/restarting/wake from sleep issues.
> 
> Another thing I have noticed is that the machine frequency appears near constant 4075.5MHz. DId I disable speedstep by setting the XMP #1 RAM timings? Or was it the manual voltage change? Or something else I may have done?
> 
> Is this enough information?


It is certainly better than the initial posts were in terms of info.

1) Check what it halts at most - that will help isolate the cause.

2) List all other dvices plugged into the board as well (USB devices/hubs etc.).

3) For Speedstep to work in Windows the power profile needs to be set to balanced.

I would revert to stock for now - do not OC anything until the cause of POST failures is isolated.

-Raja


----------



## sblantipodi

I have 4x4GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800MHz.

I have seen that using
BLCK 100MHz with RAM @ 2600MHz I need more vcore than using
BLCK 125MHz with RAM @ 2800MHz.

Is this normal? All of you says that BLCK100 requires lower vcore, why in my case is the opposite?

Thanks.


----------



## springs113

@Raja
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes please do that - as the details you are providing are still sketchy at best. There was no mention of splitters etc previously - hope you understand my point.
> 
> When you have access to the system detail exatcly how you are trying to "shut down the fan" note which header it is etc. Also note UEFI versions as well as the other info requested.


Silenx fans are Effizio thermistor EFX 120mm and are rated for 1400rpm<74cfm
Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 120mm 1100rpm 39.88cfm
Sys Specs
deluxe 99
5930k
dominator 2800mhz 16gb
290x,290
840pro,840 evo
xp3 1200w seasonic psu

W/C
black ice nemesis gtx 360
a/c ut60 360
mcp50x pump
bitspower multi res
swiftech apogee xl cpu block
2 ek w/backplate blocks for the GPUs.

I would like to run the fans on low or off if possible as my setup runs quite cool even when overclocked. Obviously not to sound like a turd of course I would like this to happen when I am just watching videos or browsing the net. I have the cpu fan connected correctly I believe, it's connected to the left most fan header and according to the manual that is the header for the cpu and not the cpu opt header.As I have stated before I have a swiftech pwm splitter connected to the cpu fan header(supports 8 fans) and the rest of my fans are connected through the fan extension card also one fan is connected to cha_fan 3. I went with the route chosen due to trying to be as clean as possible with cable clutter.

The CPU fan vary rarely goes below 1700rpm. I have the bios setup to all fans being pwm. I have even tried manually setting the temp kick-in points and to no avail.


----------



## Silent Scone

Edit: NVMind


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> @Raja
> Silenx fans are Effizio thermistor EFX 120mm and are rated for 1400rpm<74cfm
> Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 120mm 1100rpm 39.88cfm
> Sys Specs
> deluxe 99
> 5930k
> dominator 2800mhz 16gb
> 290x,290
> 840pro,840 evo
> xp3 1200w seasonic psu
> 
> W/C
> black ice nemesis gtx 360
> a/c ut60 360
> mcp50x pump
> bitspower multi res
> swiftech apogee xl cpu block
> 2 ek w/backplate blocks for the GPUs.
> 
> I would like to run the fans on low or off if possible as my setup runs quite cool even when overclocked. Obviously not to sound like a turd of course I would like this to happen when I am just watching videos or browsing the net. I have the cpu fan connected correctly I believe, it's connected to the left most fan header and according to the manual that is the header for the cpu and not the cpu opt header.As I have stated before I have a swiftech pwm splitter connected to the cpu fan header(supports 8 fans) and the rest of my fans are connected through the fan extension card also one fan is connected to cha_fan 3. I went with the route chosen due to trying to be as clean as possible with cable clutter.
> 
> The CPU fan vary rarely goes below 1700rpm. I have the bios setup to all fans being pwm. I have even tried manually setting the temp kick-in points and to no avail.


Are all of these fans DC or PWM? If 3-pin then using a splitter is possibly screwing up the control. Try one fan on each of the onboord headers (with the header set to DC or PWM mode). If those Silenx fans still can't be controlled I suspect the fan design itself has an incompatibility with the board due to the "thermistor". The thermistor will screw any control from the board so I suspect that is your issue. You need fans without any form of inline or thermistor control built in!This isn't the board's fault, its just a bad choice of fan if one wants to have control over speeds from another source.

Try one fan at a time on the headers - control it from UEFI and see what happens. Chances are its the splitters or the fans themselves.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Silenx fans are Effizio *thermistor* EFX 120mm and are rated for 1400rpm<74cfm


Hello

Fans with built-in temperature control can be problematic when using the UEFI or BIOS to set the speed.


----------



## [email protected]

Yep - you caught that at the same time as me above John. There's the issue right there!


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Are all of these fans DC or PWM? If 3-pin then using a splitter is possibly screwing up the control. Try one fan on each of the onboord headers (with the header set to DC or PWM mode). If those Silenx fans still can't be controlled I suspect the fan design itself has an incompatibility with the board due to the "thermistor". The thermistor will screw any control from the board so I suspect that is your issue. You need fans without any form of inline or thermistor control built in!This isn't the board's fault, its just a bad choice of fan if one wants to have control over speeds from another source.
> 
> Try one fan at a time on the headers - control it from UEFI and see what happens. Chances are its the splitters or the fans themselves.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Fans with built-in temperature control can be problematic when using the UEFI or BIOS to set the speed.


Thanks to the both of yall. I suspected as much which is why I was planning on replacing my fans just don't know which ones to get that would go along with my build. Any recommendations on 120mm black/white fans that aren't necessarily loud?

Aside from the fan issue I have not really run into anything just yet as far as overclocking. I think 1.264 for a clock of 4.5ghz with the memory @ 2750mhz aint no slouch. I will try and push this thing some more just to see the threshold and to know where to fallback and be comfortable @ those settings 24/7.
I read somewhere one of you guys mentioned going above 2750mhz with a strap of 125 is kind of hard to keep stable. Is it a matter of just selecting the right #s or is it almost a proven fact?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Thanks to the both of yall. I suspected as much which is why I was planning on replacing my fans just don't know which ones to get that would go along with my build. Any recommendations on 120mm black/white fans that aren't necessarily loud?
> 
> Aside from the fan issue I have not really run into anything just yet as far as overclocking. I think 1.264 for a clock of 4.5ghz with the memory @ 2750mhz aint no slouch. I will try and push this thing some more just to see the threshold and to know where to fallback and be comfortable @ those settings 24/7.
> I read somewhere one of you guys mentioned going above 2750mhz with a strap of 125 is kind of hard to keep stable. Is it a matter of just selecting the right #s or is it almost a proven fact?


1) If you suspected it you should have mentioned the fan type without us having to ask several times. If you have a hunch in the future please mention it in you openeing post asking for help. It saves time - time we could spend helping others.

2) That's the 100 strap that is more difficult, not 125.


----------



## springs113

I didn't realize they were the thermal detector types until I got home and checked the fans as I ordered red, yellow and whites and upon checking only the whites where like that. Now I need to replace them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Well I got my system up and running without a single issue.

At stock everything is stable, and I seem to have no issues overclocking the system either.

I know there are quite a few of you who are having issues with overclocking on this board, but I am here to tell you that all I had to do with my board is set the voltage to manual at 1.2v and raise the multiplier up to 40.

I am running at 4ghz stable right now.


----------



## djgar

And which board would that be, the EVGA or the Gigabyte


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> And which board would that be, the EVGA or the Gigabyte


X99-A









I would never use EVGA boards and I have been burned too many times by Gigabyte.

Oh and I am currently testing 4.3ghz.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> And which board would that be, the EVGA or the Gigabyte


Hello

As this is an ASUS support thread please keep the discussions to ASUS motherboards only. Thank you.


----------



## djgar

Aha!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> X99-A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never use EVGA boards and I have been burned too many times by Gigabyte.
> 
> Oh and I am currently testing 4.3ghz.


Aha! Excellent. I was going by your rig descriptions







. My X99-A + 5820K comes in tomorrow, replacing my current Maximus V Extreme + 3770K @ 4.6GB / DDR3-2400 - let's see how they end up comparing!

BTW, which CPU?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Aha!
> Aha! Excellent. I was going by your rig descriptions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My X99-A + 5820K comes in tomorrow, replacing my current Maximus V Extreme + 3770K @ 4.6GB / DDR3-2400 - let's see how they end up comparing!
> 
> BTW, which CPU?


Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I have not updated it because my build is really up in the air right now.

I also wanted to point out that I have a 360mm custom loop cooling this thing, and I am getting 75C on my hottest core at 1.25v.

IDK if I maybe I mounted my CPU block poorly or maybe something is wrong with my loop, but in any case things are getting slightly toasty.


----------



## djgar

I'm currently running an XSPC loop with an EX240 radiator / D5 pump. Tomorrow I'm getting an AX360. Currently I run @ 75c stable when stressed 100%. Fun starts tomorrow


----------



## Ghoxt

On a lighter note







I bought both X99 WS and Z10PE-D8 boards and am staring at both of them, and trying to figure out which one to build and which one to sell. I've heard no major issues with either board so am about to pull the trigger. Considering this thread I'm honestly scared to order my Dual Xeons... It seems a small but credible risk, but when is there not when building your own systems? I've dreamed of having a 2P build since skipping both SR-2 and SR-X. Nervous...


----------



## TeamSwitcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It is certainly better than the initial posts were in terms of info.
> 
> 1) Check what it halts at most - that will help isolate the cause.
> 
> 2) List all other dvices plugged into the board as well (USB devices/hubs etc.).
> 
> 3) For Speedstep to work in Windows the power profile needs to be set to balanced.
> 
> I would revert to stock for now - do not OC anything until the cause of POST failures is isolated.
> 
> -Raja


I reset everything to Stock (using F5 to load optimized defaults, then setting RAID on the first controller and Selecting the Samsung EVO 840 750GB as my boot volume. The machine started normally but after a couple of minutes the Intel Rapid Storage Technology app said that a device in my RAID volume had failed. Unable to resolve the failed device in the array, I decided to reboot the computer. The machine sat with the "Restarting..." and the spinning dots for a while..and the hard disk light on my case was getting hammered...it was probably trying to rebuild my RAID array. So I had to manually power cycle the machine.

Immediaty upon startup I was greeted by the "Overclocking Failed!" message - but I'm not overclocking so i pressed F1 to get into the BIOS and discarded the changes to boot into Windows. Upon booting into Windows the Intel Rapid Storage Technology application started building the array. I didn't have any data in there yet so I recreated it.

Right now the Windows Start button is dead - I click on it but it, but it doesn't do anything. Everything else seems to be working OK though at stock CPU speed and vanilla DDR4 2133 timings. I need to restart but I'm still performing a full initialization on the new RAID 1 array.

As for other USB devices.. I have a Razor Death Addr mouse and Logitech 910 webcam plugged into USB 3.0 ports on the back of the Motherboard, and a Dell 2711 monitor plugged into one of the USB ports. Some speakers in the Audio ports, and ethernet cable. None of these items has given me trouble in the past.

You were right about the SpeedStep. The Samsung Magician software created a power profile. Switching back to "Balanced" engaged SpeedStep again - One mystery solved.

Any ideas? Could I have bad RAM? Is my CPU defective?


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*
> 
> Hey guys, yes I confirmed MY bios says 904, everything good on that end, I guess I need to contact the store as this is a bit of a headache.
> 
> I disabled CPU FAN Speed by setting it to Ignore, while leaving Q-Fan control to default, Windows boots up, however now I need to check and see if SLI works and what the hell they did with the fans!
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> *NOPE:* SLI does not work, I only see Configure Surround,PHYSX and no SLI, in Control Panel.(driver ver: 344.16)
> 
> As per my previous post, could this be the issue?
> 
> _"EDIT: Wow my Bios tells me the second GTX 970 is actually running at X1 native, So It goes like this in X99 Deluxe:
> 
> PCIEX16_1 <<< First Card which is native X16
> PCIEX4 <<<<< None
> PCIEX16_2 <<<< None
> PCIEX16_3 << 2nd Card, running x1 Native
> PCIEX16_4>>> None
> PCIEX16_5>>>None"_
> 
> @einnairo hopefully the store were not that inept, geez, I guess I'll save the headache and call them tomorrow.


I i recall you are using a 5820k which is almost the same settup as mine ...... Make sure you are turning on the SLI switch on the motherboard is right besides the TPU switch if i recall right... *AND MOST IMPORTANT* you need to use slots 1 and 5 with a 28 lane CPU or at least that is what the manual says Move your second card to the PCIEX16_4 Slot.

I hope this 2 things help you out this is the way i have mine and i am also using dual 970s


----------



## L36

Just to confirm, if I want to mess with RAM frequencies above 2600 I should use 125 strap?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Just to confirm, if I want to mess with RAM frequencies above 2600 I should use 125 strap?


Nope, 100 works fine. [email protected] here.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Just to confirm, if I want to mess with RAM frequencies above 2600 I should use 125 strap?


Hello

Up to 2666MHz and the 3200MHz dividers should be fine using the 100 strap.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamSwitcher*
> 
> I reset everything to Stock (using F5 to load optimized defaults, then setting RAID on the first controller and Selecting the Samsung EVO 840 750GB as my boot volume. The machine started normally but after a couple of minutes the Intel Rapid Storage Technology app said that a device in my RAID volume had failed. Unable to resolve the failed device in the array, I decided to reboot the computer. The machine sat with the "Restarting..." and the spinning dots for a while..and the hard disk light on my case was getting hammered...it was probably trying to rebuild my RAID array. So I had to manually power cycle the machine.
> 
> Immediaty upon startup I was greeted by the "Overclocking Failed!" message - but I'm not overclocking so i pressed F1 to get into the BIOS and discarded the changes to boot into Windows. Upon booting into Windows the Intel Rapid Storage Technology application started building the array. I didn't have any data in there yet so I recreated it.
> 
> Right now the Windows Start button is dead - I click on it but it, but it doesn't do anything. Everything else seems to be working OK though at stock CPU speed and vanilla DDR4 2133 timings. I need to restart but I'm still performing a full initialization on the new RAID 1 array.
> 
> As for other USB devices.. I have a Razor Death Addr mouse and Logitech 910 webcam plugged into USB 3.0 ports on the back of the Motherboard, and a Dell 2711 monitor plugged into one of the USB ports. Some speakers in the Audio ports, and ethernet cable. None of these items has given me trouble in the past.
> 
> You were right about the SpeedStep. The Samsung Magician software created a power profile. Switching back to "Balanced" engaged SpeedStep again - One mystery solved.
> 
> Any ideas? Could I have bad RAM? Is my CPU defective?


1) The overclocking fail message is a result of you hard restting the machine I suspect - if the power button is held in, UEFI will POST in safe mode. This is actually a feature to allow a user to recover a failed POST due to UEFI settings.

2) The power button in WIndows not working is likely a configuration issue of what the power button is set to do - another OS config issue.

Based on those two things, I don't think anything is defective just yet.

Keep using the machine on defaults and see what kind of, if any, POST hang errors you get. Any code 79s and unplug any USB hubs (if the Dell monitor has one).


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Up to 2666MHz and the 3200MHz dividers should be fine using the 100 strap.


Praz, Is 100 strap not good for 2800? Looks like you're skipping it on purpose.

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Praz, Is 100 strap not good for 2800? Looks like you're skipping it on purpose.
> 
> Thanks for all your input.


Hello

The 2800 divider when on the 100 strap normally requires tuning of VCCSA just to successfully boot. Once the system is bootable memory stability may require further tuning of VCCSA as well as cache voltage. The correct voltages are critical and being off a bit in either direction produces instability or booting issues. This is assuming the CPU has a better than average IMC. The 3000 divider is easier but still takes patience to tune. Presently users are better off using the 125 strap for these two dividers.


----------



## djgar

Thank you, Praz.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thank you, Praz.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## einnairo

What a great community here. I am running 5930K and to me the PCI slots used were right.. did not advise him on this.. That must have been easy to spot for you who run the same cpu!

Cheers


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> What a great community here. I am running 5930K and to me the PCI slots used were right.. did not advise him on this.. That must have been easy to spot for you who run the same cpu!
> 
> Cheers


I just want to know if that solved his issue


----------



## Greatskeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I i recall you are using a 5820k which is almost the same settup as mine ...... Make sure you are turning on the SLI switch on the motherboard is right besides the TPU switch if i recall right... *AND MOST IMPORTANT* you need to use slots 1 and 5 with a 28 lane CPU or at least that is what the manual says Move your second card to the PCIEX16_4 Slot.
> 
> I hope this 2 things help you out this is the way i have mine and i am also using dual 970s


Yeah I fixed it, they put it in the wrong slot, all good now(thanks man, transferred the 2nd card to slot 4) and so is the fan connector and everything, I followed the guide Raja posted, 4.2GHZ crashed at 1.2Volts,however 4.4GH runs pretty decently on 1.3V.

One question what is the max temp I should allow for Prime?(27.9) and how long? I selected the option for max temps and power, so far 1 hour stable and just 60% fan speed and only just now I'm hitting 73-74c.(though one or two cores is hitting 78C, is that normal?)

Is that bad? Should I just suck it up and go back to 4.3GHZ?

I7 [email protected](1.300v)
ASUS X99 DELUXE(904 Bios)
GTX 970 SLI(Gigabyte)
16GB Crucial DDR4 [email protected]
Kraken x61
Windows 8.1 Pro


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I i recall you are using a 5820k which is almost the same settup as mine ...... Make sure you are turning on the SLI switch on the motherboard is right besides the TPU switch if i recall right...


Just so nobody misunderstands this:

The switch just turns on LEDs to show you where to put the cards, it does not change the lane allocation.


----------



## springs113

My thoughts exactly. And Raja I did some more testing...the fans with the thermal sensors actually works correctly. The rpm that the cpu readings were showing belongs to the dotted of the pump which is pwm by the way. Even [email protected]+ rpm the pump was not loud at all...the noise makers were the corsair fans that came with the case. So I ordered about 9 or so aerocool ds fans.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> My thoughts exactly. And Raja I did some more testing...the fans with the thermal sensors actually works correctly. The rpm that the cpu readings were showing belongs to the dotted of the pump which is pwm by the way. Even [email protected]+ rpm the pump was not loud at all...the noise makers were the corsair fans that came with the case. So I ordered about 9 or so aerocool ds fans.


The thermistor resistance will vary according to the temperature around the fan itself so it's best not to use thermistor fans if you want an external form of control over the fan.


----------



## Silent Scone

Slot 5 means you can't easily access or see LED display or CMOS reset. It's my only real gripe with this board. I really don't get how they've allocated the lanes at all. Most dual slot cards won't even fit. I find it easier to just role with 8x8x8x. Plenty bandwidth


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The thermistor resistance will vary according to the temperature around the fan itself so it's best not to use thermistor fans if you want an external form of control over the fan.


Yea I suppose, but the rpm on those fans are low enough to not pose a noise problem imho.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Slot 5 means you can't easily access or see LED display or CMOS reset. It's my only real gripe with this board. I really don't get how they've allocated the lanes at all. Most dual slot cards won't even fit. I find it easier to just role with 8x8x8x. Plenty bandwidth


My thoughts exactly. I think the spacing is horrible I had a 3 card setup and using that last pcie lost the use of my front panel usb.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Yea I suppose, but the rpm on those fans are low enough to not pose a noise problem imho.
> .


There are two things about a fan that users generally care about - one is noise the other is that it cools effectively. If both your criteria is met then fair enough, however, don't expect the fan to behave perfectly when controlled.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*
> 
> Yeah I fixed it, they put it in the wrong slot, all good now(thanks man, transferred the 2nd card to slot 4) and so is the fan connector and everything, I followed the guide Raja posted, 4.2GHZ crashed at 1.2Volts,however 4.4GH runs pretty decently on 1.3V.
> 
> One question what is the max temp I should allow for Prime?(27.9) and how long? I selected the option for max temps and power, so far 1 hour stable and just 60% fan speed and only just now I'm hitting 73-74c.(though one or two cores is hitting 78C, is that normal?)
> 
> Is that bad? Should I just suck it up and go back to 4.3GHZ?
> 
> I7 [email protected](1.300v)
> ASUS X99 DELUXE(904 Bios)
> GTX 970 SLI(Gigabyte)
> 16GB Crucial DDR4 [email protected]
> Kraken x61
> Windows 8.1 Pro


good temp, at 1.3V I have 10c more than you on the hottest core.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Just so nobody misunderstands this:
> 
> The switch just turns on LEDs to show you where to put the cards, it does not change the lane allocation.


So we can turn it off then ?????? That is the only function of the switch ???


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> So we can turn it off then ?????? That is the only function of the switch ???


Yes it is only an indicator for people that have a hard time understanding which slot to put the cards in (based upon what I'm seeing on the forums these days, it is much needed). It serves no other purpose. Well, I say that knowing that a lot of "enthusiasts" love LEDs just because they have a penchant for little glowing lights, so maybe this has a dual purpose as well.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> ...
> Well, I say that knowing that a lot of "enthusiasts" love LEDs just because they have a penchant for little glowing lights, so maybe this has a dual purpose as well.


Hey! That was mean!









Waiting for UPS - I hate waiting ...


----------



## capreppy

My Google-Fu has failed me.

Asus X99-Deluxe. Tested on air (with CPU fan on heatsink). Everything was fine. I am starting to run on water. At boot menu, it says CPU fan failure. Well there isn't one. How do I turn that off? Idid RFTM and tried google and nothing.


----------



## einnairo

plug something in the cpu fan header to get rid of it!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> My Google-Fu has failed me.
> 
> Asus X99-Deluxe. Tested on air (with CPU fan on heatsink). Everything was fine. I am starting to run on water. At boot menu, it says CPU fan failure. Well there isn't one. How do I turn that off? Idid RFTM and tried google and nothing.


Hello

From the manual. The correct selection would be "Ignore".
Quote:


> CPU Fan Speed Low Limit [300 RPM]
> Allows you to disable or set the CPU fan warning speed.
> Configuration options: [Ignore] [200 RPM] [300 RPM] [400 RPM] [500 RPM] [600 RPM]


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> plug something in the cpu fan header to get rid of it!


Really? There is no way to turn it off?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Really? There is no way to turn it off?


Read Praz's post above yours:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/1550#post_22971918


----------



## andytom69

the fan control system is not good , but many good hardware ,
i buy rehobus ..
control of the sensor - Fan does not match, worse if you use the fan control of the suite


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> From the manual. The correct selection would be "Ignore".


Thanks. I'll give that a try.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes it is only an indicator for people that have a hard time understanding which slot to put the cards in (based upon what I'm seeing on the forums these days, it is much needed). It serves no other purpose. Well, I say that knowing that a lot of "enthusiasts" love LEDs just because they have a penchant for little glowing lights, so maybe this has a dual purpose as well.


People have hard understanding because there is no guide that says why you should put the card in the slot you suggest.
I haven't understood why I need to use slot #3 with a CPU with 40 lanes, and why people with 28lanes should use slot #4.

I think that users will be glad to read this kind on info on manuals and that in this way they will understand better what to do and why.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> People have hard understanding because there is no guide that says why you should put the card in the slot you suggest.
> I haven't understood why I need to use slot #3 with a CPU with 40 lanes, and why people with 28lanes should use slot #4.
> 
> I think that users will be glad to read this kind on info on manuals and that in this way they will understand better what to do and why.


...because that is the way it was engineered perhaps? Somethings don't really need to be explained, imo, if the manual states how to populate the DIMM or PCI slots, that is the important part.


----------



## JackPearson

To the ASUS Rep & others,

I am looking to purchase an ASUS X99 motherboard for a I7-5960X system that I would like the CPU to run at 4.
The only quirk I have is extreme stability is needed.
I realize X99 has just come out so to insure max stability I should avoid X99 all together, but I really want X99 & the I7-5960X.
Could the ASUS Rep or others, recommend which ASUS X99 motherboard I should choose for max stability & the cpu running at 4.0?
(price of the board is not an issue, stability is)

Thanks very much!

PS: I will be running Win7 on it.

.


----------



## Canis-X

What do you intend to use this system for?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackPearson*
> 
> To the ASUS Rep & others,
> 
> I am looking to purchase an ASUS X99 motherboard for a I7-5960X system that I would like the CPU to run at 4.
> The only quirk I have is extreme stability is needed.
> I realize X99 has just come out so to insure max stability I should avoid X99 all together, but I really want X99 & the I7-5960X.
> Could the ASUS Rep or others, recommend which ASUS X99 motherboard I should choose for max stability & the cpu running at 4.0?
> (price of the board is not an issue, stability is)
> 
> Thanks very much!


I believe all boards will have similar stability. They are all made by Asus and the same people are writing the UEFI.

I am using the Rampage V Extreme, and I can pass Realbench and x264 8 hours each and intel burn test on maximum. This is while running at 4.7GHz. I have no doubts that any of the motherboards could run 4.2GHz+ stable without a problem.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> My Google-Fu has failed me.
> 
> Asus X99-Deluxe. Tested on air (with CPU fan on heatsink). Everything was fine. I am starting to run on water. At boot menu, it says CPU fan failure. Well there isn't one. How do I turn that off? Idid RFTM and tried google and nothing.


Wait for F1 error: Disabled


----------



## Moiquintanillas

New AI Suite for Deluxe and new 5 Way Optimi.... http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Agent-A01

Why am i seeing PS2 keyboard and mouse in device manager when i disabled it in bios?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> Wait for F1 error: Disabled


No, "cpu fan speed low limit ignore".


----------



## andytom69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> New AI Suite for Deluxe and new 5 Way Optimi.... http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


I close my parenthesis here the fan control, try again in a few months though I doubt it changes anything,
I spent more money for an external control ..
i try this new version ...nothing news
i have 3 noctua 4pin and 3 nanoxia 3pin (dc) fan on board connector and extenal card expansion ..an test whit my 2 pumps phobya
in any of two ways, the program commands the fan right
when I ask off the fans, the wrong software to address the fans (not counting the values of the spins completely wrong)
in addition also the bios does not seem to fit
I asked the bios to control the fan speed via sensors on the expansion card ... in fact it is good
I hope that in time these bugs are corrected, although for me it's too late
I understand that compared to other factors is not a priority '


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes it is only an indicator for people that have a hard time understanding which slot to put the cards in (based upon what I'm seeing on the forums these days, it is much needed). It serves no other purpose. Well, I say that knowing that a lot of "enthusiasts" love LEDs just because they have a penchant for little glowing lights, so maybe this has a dual purpose as well.


To be fair although I can't speak for others as I did check the manual first (lol), it is pretty odd the way they're laid out.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> To be fair although I can't speak for others as I did check the manual first (lol), it is pretty odd the way they're laid out.


People just need to follow instructions in some cases without thinking about it too much. Thats where confusion starts. They think about it too much and confuse themselves. No motherboard manual is going to turn an end-user into a qualified electrical engineer, nor should it try to.


----------



## Silent Scone

True, but slot 5 really is as if someone sat down and said "This definitely works best. Even though it goes against every previous multi GPU standard and is the most inconvenient slot"


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> True, but slot 5 really is as if someone sat down and said "This definitely works best. Even though it goes against every previous multi GPU standard and is the most inconvenient slot"


This is another thing some people are prone to thinking about too much.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well yeah, you tend to when you can't use a slot for what it was meant for









I'll just shut up and buy the ROG


----------



## [email protected]

Maybe you need E-ATX boards or form factors with more length. We don't.


----------



## RonT

Hi - I'm stuck on a new build and not sure what to try next, so hopefully you can help. I'm having 3 different problems, though I suspect they're all related.

This is a new build - components are Asus X99-Deluxe (BIOS 0904); Intel 5960X CPU; 16GB RAM (4 sticks of Corsair Vengeance 2800); Plextor 256GB M.2 SSD; Samsung 1TB 850 Pro SSD; CM Nepton 280L CPU cooling, lots of fans; GTX 780Ti; Seasonic 860 Platinum power

There is no overclock, overvoltage, etc. at this point - just trying to get stability under normal conditions. CPU temps hover between 37-40C and case temps around 35C so I don't think thermals are my issue.

Problem #1 - Almost every time the computer is reset/powered on I get "Overclocking failed, press F1 to continue" which takes me in UEFI. I'm not doing overclocking or making any changes.

Problem #2 - After exiting UEFI (by hitting exit and save and getting the notice that I haven't changed anything), the system will restart - and will hang with no POST 9 times out of 10. (it will always post 100% on a full power off, but then takes me to problem #1 most of the time)

Problem #3 - When I can get past problem #1 and actually boot, it loads Windows (version 8 - can't get to 8.1 because system won't stay stable long enough to do upgrade). Everything is fine but the system will freeze after 2-3 minutes regardless of activity (including doing nothing). Nothing short of power-off will bring the system back (Ctrl-atl-del fails, etc.) The power always stays on - it's not rebooting or shutting down, it just locks up.

As a side note (probably not related) it identifies my RAM as 2133, not 2800.

Any suggestions on what to try to narrow down the problem? If there's additional information that would be helpful, let me know and I'll provide that as well.

(EDIT - I forgot to mention that I have tried isolating all the memory sticks, running 1 stick at a time. Unless all 4 are bad, that did solve not the problem).


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonT*
> 
> Hi - I'm stuck on a new build and not sure what to try next, so hopefully you can help. I'm having 3 different problems, though I suspect they're all related.
> 
> This is a new build - components are Asus X99-Deluxe (BIOS 0904); Intel 5960X CPU; 16GB RAM (4 sticks of Corsair Vengeance 2800); Plextor 256GB M.2 SSD; Samsung 1TB 850 Pro SSD; CM Nepton 280L CPU cooling, lots of fans; GTX 780Ti; Seasonic 860 Platinum power
> 
> There is no overclock, overvoltage, etc. at this point - just trying to get stability under normal conditions. CPU temps hover between 37-40C and case temps around 35C so I don't think thermals are my issue.
> 
> Problem #1 - Almost every time the computer is reset/powered on I get "Overclocking failed, press F1 to continue" which takes me in UEFI. I'm not doing overclocking or making any changes.
> 
> Problem #2 - After exiting UEFI (by hitting exit and save and getting the notice that I haven't changed anything), the system will restart - and will hang with no POST 9 times out of 10. (it will always post 100% on a full power off, but then takes me to problem #1 most of the time)
> 
> Problem #3 - When I can get past problem #1 and actually boot, it loads Windows (version 8 - can't get to 8.1 because system won't stay stable long enough to do upgrade). Everything is fine but the system will freeze after 2-3 minutes regardless of activity (including doing nothing). Nothing short of power-off will bring the system back (Ctrl-atl-del fails, etc.) The power always stays on - it's not rebooting or shutting down, it just locks up.
> 
> As a side note (probably not related) it identifies my RAM as 2133, not 2800.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to try to narrow down the problem? If there's additional information that would be helpful, let me know and I'll provide that as well.


Clear that CMOS, then clear it again.

2133 is the default ram speed. Do you have an option for XMP? Some Corsair ram shipped without loading XMP data onto them, so I'd make everything's okay on that front.


----------



## Allygash

Question, best/accurate CPU monitoring software for Haswell-E? Need it by core. I get all sorts of diff temps with diff software...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Maybe you need E-ATX boards or form factors with more length. We don't.


Who is we? Lol

I'm just saying, slot 5 as per the design needs to be used for maximum lanes, and it won't fit dual slot cards and ones that do block access to bottom panel.

It's just daft. Never seen it layed out that way on any other board


----------



## phardfr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Clear that CMOS, then clear it again.
> 
> 2133 is the default ram speed. Do you have an option for XMP? Some Corsair ram shipped without loading XMP data onto them, so I'd make everything's okay on that front.


This !

I've got Corsair 2800 lpx 4x4 Gb, but my mobo didn't boot with Xmp enabled (2800 or 3000 on bios or XMP swith on the mobo) I thought about a bios bug or a mobo bug (qcode "bd" each time)
After a LOT of test to boot with XMP enabled, i could boot with a VCCSA of 1.28V





















! Just the time to test my ram with Memtest86+ v4.20. Results: A lot of read/write errors. Same test with XMP 2800 => Same results. At 2133, the ram seems ok. But i must RMA my ram as they were not correct. There is 4 known same things with Corsair lpx 2800 in France that are defective.... I'm just waiting now for my new ram...

Sorry for my poor english and regards from France to this community


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonT*
> 
> Hi - I'm stuck on a new build and not sure what to try next, so hopefully you can help. I'm having 3 different problems, though I suspect they're all related.
> 
> This is a new build - components are Asus X99-Deluxe (BIOS 0904); Intel 5960X CPU; 16GB RAM (4 sticks of Corsair Vengeance 2800); Plextor 256GB M.2 SSD; Samsung 1TB 850 Pro SSD; CM Nepton 280L CPU cooling, lots of fans; GTX 780Ti; Seasonic 860 Platinum power
> 
> There is no overclock, overvoltage, etc. at this point - just trying to get stability under normal conditions. CPU temps hover between 37-40C and case temps around 35C so I don't think thermals are my issue.
> 
> Problem #1 - Almost every time the computer is reset/powered on I get "Overclocking failed, press F1 to continue" which takes me in UEFI. I'm not doing overclocking or making any changes.
> 
> Problem #2 - After exiting UEFI (by hitting exit and save and getting the notice that I haven't changed anything), the system will restart - and will hang with no POST 9 times out of 10. (it will always post 100% on a full power off, but then takes me to problem #1 most of the time)
> 
> Problem #3 - When I can get past problem #1 and actually boot, it loads Windows (version 8 - can't get to 8.1 because system won't stay stable long enough to do upgrade). Everything is fine but the system will freeze after 2-3 minutes regardless of activity (including doing nothing). Nothing short of power-off will bring the system back (Ctrl-atl-del fails, etc.) The power always stays on - it's not rebooting or shutting down, it just locks up.
> 
> As a side note (probably not related) it identifies my RAM as 2133, not 2800.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to try to narrow down the problem? If there's additional information that would be helpful, let me know and I'll provide that as well.
> 
> (EDIT - I forgot to mention that I have tried isolating all the memory sticks, running 1 stick at a time. Unless all 4 are bad, that did solve not the problem).


Problem #2 is the same as my problem, I always stuck at Q-code 79 with no VGA and no POST for 2-3 mins before getting into POST and windows, but if i do the full power down reset, it will boot right away thru POST and get into windows in 15s.

If you could provide some Q-code that u get stuck on after save/exit or reboot of any kind that makes you stuck on NO POST screen, please let people know. I have seen so many people having similar problem now, And it's not always VCCA or aka CPU agent Voltage is always going to fix it if this symptom of motherboard has broke something inside motherboard already, and not about RAM training or its stability issue with motherboard anymore.


----------



## Silent Scone

Raja, sorry just thought I'd put this up, I had to triple check it myself when I first got the board.

So to maintain 16x16x8, it's not a case of needing a bigger form factor, it's just the lane spacing doesn't conform really to anything for three way. You're effectively missing a slot.


----------



## [email protected]

Plug in everything you need on the bottom panel before you insert the last GPU or buy a board that gives you the layout you need.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Raja, sorry just thought I'd put this up, I had to triple check it myself when I first got the board.
> 
> So to maintain 16x16x8, it's not a case of needing a bigger form factor, it's just the lane spacing doesn't conform really to anything for three way. You're effectively missing a slot.


Plug in everything you need on the bottom panel before you insert the last GPU or buy a board that gives you the layout you need.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> Problem #2 is the same as my problem, I always stuck at Q-code 79 with no VGA and no POST for 2-3 mins before getting into POST and windows, but if i do the full power down reset, it will boot right away thru POST and get into windows in 15s.
> 
> If you could provide some Q-code that u get stuck on after save/exit or reboot of any kind that makes you stuck on NO POST screen, please let people know. I have seen so many people having similar problem now, And it's not always VCCA or aka CPU agent Voltage is always going to fix it if this symptom of motherboard has broke something inside motherboard already, and not about RAM training or its stability issue with motherboard anymore.


If you're hanging at code 79 - list all devices plugged into the board (include every USB device)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonT*
> 
> Hi - I'm stuck on a new build and not sure what to try next, so hopefully you can help. I'm having 3 different problems, though I suspect they're all related.
> 
> This is a new build - components are Asus X99-Deluxe (BIOS 0904); Intel 5960X CPU; 16GB RAM (4 sticks of Corsair Vengeance 2800); Plextor 256GB M.2 SSD; Samsung 1TB 850 Pro SSD; CM Nepton 280L CPU cooling, lots of fans; GTX 780Ti; Seasonic 860 Platinum power
> 
> There is no overclock, overvoltage, etc. at this point - just trying to get stability under normal conditions. CPU temps hover between 37-40C and case temps around 35C so I don't think thermals are my issue.
> 
> Problem #1 - Almost every time the computer is reset/powered on I get "Overclocking failed, press F1 to continue" which takes me in UEFI. I'm not doing overclocking or making any changes.
> 
> Problem #2 - After exiting UEFI (by hitting exit and save and getting the notice that I haven't changed anything), the system will restart - and will hang with no POST 9 times out of 10. (it will always post 100% on a full power off, but then takes me to problem #1 most of the time)
> 
> Problem #3 - When I can get past problem #1 and actually boot, it loads Windows (version 8 - can't get to 8.1 because system won't stay stable long enough to do upgrade). Everything is fine but the system will freeze after 2-3 minutes regardless of activity (including doing nothing). Nothing short of power-off will bring the system back (Ctrl-atl-del fails, etc.) The power always stays on - it's not rebooting or shutting down, it just locks up.
> 
> As a side note (probably not related) it identifies my RAM as 2133, not 2800.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to try to narrow down the problem? If there's additional information that would be helpful, let me know and I'll provide that as well.
> 
> (EDIT - I forgot to mention that I have tried isolating all the memory sticks, running 1 stick at a time. Unless all 4 are bad, that did solve not the problem).


1) List the Q-codes you are seeing when the board does not POST.

2) Make sure the XMP and TPU switches are not in the on/enabled position.

3) Try checking each memory module one at a time in each slot. If one or more of the slots show instability (and the modules work in other slots) check the CPU socket for any misaligned pins.


----------



## Silent Scone

I know it does, but it also means I have to make shift SLI fittings and generally a pain in the arse.

It won't even fit in that slot with the dual slot air cooler. lol

There isn't a perfect answer, I just think for what could have been a simple 3 way configuration like on previous generations - seems a bit daft!

That's all.


----------



## [email protected]

The manuals can be downloaded before purchase so I suggest being more thorough in future to make sure what you are purchasing suits your needs.


----------



## Silent Scone

That layout doesn't suit anyone's needs that's kind of my point









Anyway, nough said


----------



## [email protected]

If it doesn't suit anyone nobody would be using the board.


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you're hanging at code 79 - list all devices plugged into the board (include every USB device)


I have already discussed this problem with you way back before and i have tried disconnected everything except GPU, CPU, power supply, RAM and still stuck at 79.

I have even tried USB bios updated to 705 and 603 with NO CPU, no ram, everything removed, just motherboard turned off with CMOS removed after12 hrs, and still did not fix this issues,


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> I have already discussed this problem with you way back before and i have tried disconnected everything except GPU, CPU, power supply, RAM and still stuck at 79.
> 
> I have even tried USB bios updated to 705 and 603 with NO CPU, ram, just motherboard turned off with CMOS removed for 12 hrs, and still did not fix this issues,


Contact ASUS Support and detail your issue to them (include every detail such as how the montior is connected to the GPU etc.). Get your memory modules checked as well.


----------



## Skywalka456

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Contact ASUS Support and detail your issue to them (include every detail such as how the montior is connected to the GPU etc.). Get your memory modules checked as well.


yeah already contacted them, they want me to RMA it and i will too, I have bought a new set of ram and tested already and nothing change.


----------



## [email protected]

Then I suggest you RMA it.


----------



## RonT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> Problem #2 is the same as my problem, I always stuck at Q-code 79 with no VGA and no POST for 2-3 mins before getting into POST and windows, but if i do the full power down reset, it will boot right away thru POST and get into windows in 15s.
> 
> If you could provide some Q-code that u get stuck on after save/exit or reboot of any kind that makes you stuck on NO POST screen, please let people know. I have seen so many people having similar problem now, And it's not always VCCA or aka CPU agent Voltage is always going to fix it if this symptom of motherboard has broke something inside motherboard already, and not about RAM training or its stability issue with motherboard anymore.


So I've tried a few things and made some progress in isolating some of the issues. A did a CMOS clear to no effect (well it cleared CMOS, but didn't stop any of the errors).

I couldn't find any correlation with memory trying single sticks in the all slots - the problem persisted so that was non-conclusive (though simply playing the odds it makes me think the odds of either 4 bad sticks or all slots bad is a low enough priority I should focus elsewhere).

I ran memtest and after a few hours of running with no errors it occurred to me "Why does memtest run for hours, but Windows freezes in minutes". One difference is that memtest runs off of a CD whereas windows is accessing the disk.

Knowing how new M.2 SATA is I tried deleting that instance and installing on the Samsung (connected through standard 6GB Sata). Windows has now been running for about 1.5 hours with no freezes (and it wouldn't go more than 2-3 minutes before). So - it appears that I'm on to something here. But now that I know I have an issue with the M.2 drive, I'm not sure what to do next to troubleshoot further. (And of course this doesn't solve Problem #1 or #2, but at least I'm making some progress!)

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Raja, sorry just thought I'd put this up, I had to triple check it myself when I first got the board.
> 
> So to maintain 16x16x8x it's not a case of needing a bigger form factor, it's just the lane spacing doesn't conform really to anything for three way. You're effectively missing a slot.


so for tri sli, the jump to the second 16x slot is long... daum, i'd need a different EK parallel terminal, or have to go koolance adjustables (serial flow). I'm sure Asus included a tri-sli bridge for that config, right?
like this one: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/multiple-block-connectivity/fc-terminals/ek-fc-terminal-triple-z77-parallel.html


----------



## compunerdy

They do include a 3 way SLI flex cable


----------



## Silent Scone

The flex cable is just a remedy to a poor lane layout. There is a perfectly good slot in the middle lol. Like I've said before it's not a massive issue as plenty of bandwidth on GEN3.0 without 16x but I don't see the reasoning for it


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phardfr*
> 
> This !
> 
> I've got Corsair 2800 lpx 4x4 Gb, but my mobo didn't boot with Xmp enabled (2800 or 3000 on bios or XMP swith on the mobo) I thought about a bios bug or a mobo bug (qcode "bd" each time)
> After a LOT of test to boot with XMP enabled, i could boot with a VCCSA of 1.28V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Just the time to test my ram with Memtest86+ v4.20. Results: A lot of read/write errors. Same test with XMP 2800 => Same results. At 2133, the ram seems ok. But i must RMA my ram as they were not correct. There is 4 known same things with Corsair lpx 2800 in France that are defective.... I'm just waiting now for my new ram...
> 
> Sorry for my poor english and regards from France to this community


this thread is full of complaints and there is no new bios yet.
we need a bios that solves all this issues.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonT*
> 
> So I've tried a few things and made some progress in isolating some of the issues. A did a CMOS clear to no effect (well it cleared CMOS, but didn't stop any of the errors).
> 
> I couldn't find any correlation with memory trying single sticks in the all slots - the problem persisted so that was non-conclusive (though simply playing the odds it makes me think the odds of either 4 bad sticks or all slots bad is a low enough priority I should focus elsewhere).
> 
> I ran memtest and after a few hours of running with no errors it occurred to me "Why does memtest run for hours, but Windows freezes in minutes". One difference is that memtest runs off of a CD whereas windows is accessing the disk.
> 
> Knowing how new M.2 SATA is I tried deleting that instance and installing on the Samsung (connected through standard 6GB Sata). Windows has now been running for about 1.5 hours with no freezes (and it wouldn't go more than 2-3 minutes before). So - it appears that I'm on to something here. But now that I know I have an issue with the M.2 drive, I'm not sure what to do next to troubleshoot further. (And of course this doesn't solve Problem #1 or #2, but at least I'm making some progress!)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ron


Your issues sound exactly like mine wen I got my first WS board. It turned out I just didn't have the M.2 setup properly. Heres the guide I used : http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/07/plextor-m-2-m6e-ssd-asus-z97-motherboards-better-together/ about half way down the page, are the settings for the M.2.

Although the bois's are not exactly the same, you'll get the jist of it. After I made those changes, I've never had a issue with my M.2 again, no more lockups, no more failure to posts etc.
As far as your ram goes, I had that issue with my second board, I couldnt make many changes without it becoming completely unstable. I got my third board and everything works perfectly, not one issue at all. Ram OC's to 3000, CPU (5960x) to 4.6ghz @ 1.32V and all completely stable! I'd RMA the board!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> this thread is full of complaints and there is no new bios yet.
> we need a bios that solves all this issues.


Hello

And a good number of those complaints are from you. To resolve any real or perceived issues you think you may have you need to contact ASUS support for your location.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm on exactly the same board as you @sblantipodi and my system is working better than fine...

What does that tell you


----------



## RonT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Your issues sound exactly like mine wen I got my first WS board. It turned out I just didn't have the M.2 setup properly. Heres the guide I used : http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/07/plextor-m-2-m6e-ssd-asus-z97-motherboards-better-together/ about half way down the page, are the settings for the M.2.
> 
> Although the bois's are not exactly the same, you'll get the jist of it. After I made those changes, I've never had a issue with my M.2 again, no more lockups, no more failure to posts etc.
> As far as your ram goes, I had that issue with my second board, I couldnt make many changes without it becoming completely unstable. I got my third board and everything works perfectly, not one issue at all. Ram OC's to 3000, CPU (5960x) to 4.6ghz @ 1.32V and all completely stable! I'd RMA the board!


Thanks for that link - good information there. Unfortunately it didn't fix the problem. I wish there was a good way to know if this is still a settings issue or a bad MB. Obviously I'm not keen to do an RMA if not needed, but also not keen to keep beating my head against the wall!


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm on exactly the same board as you @sblantipodi and my system is working better than fine...
> 
> What does that tell you


To be honest, not much. I just got rid of a board that was tough to OC on, only to get another one that took minutes with the same setting, to get better results. For a while, I though I was going crazy, swapped boards for the 3rd time and not a single problem.


----------



## nickolp1974

@Silent Scone hey bud, how are you finding oc'ing on the 125 strap?? Does it enable you too push a little more? Not actually tried it yet.


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Your issues sound exactly like mine wen I got my first WS board. It turned out I just didn't have the M.2 setup properly. Heres the guide I used : http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/07/plextor-m-2-m6e-ssd-asus-z97-motherboards-better-together/ about half way down the page, are the settings for the M.2.
> 
> Although the bois's are not exactly the same, you'll get the jist of it. After I made those changes, I've never had a issue with my M.2 again, no more lockups, no more failure to posts etc.
> As far as your ram goes, I had that issue with my second board, I couldnt make many changes without it becoming completely unstable. I got my third board and everything works perfectly, not one issue at all. Ram OC's to 3000, CPU (5960x) to 4.6ghz @ 1.32V and all completely stable! I'd RMA the board!


what revision is your 3rd WS board? And is the rev different than your first two?


----------



## djgar

OK, 24 hours after my merch arrived I'm up and running my X99-A with 8GB GeIL DDR4 2800 @ rated 2800 via XMP and my 5820 @ 4.2GHz.- yee-ha! I will add I'm not a gamer so don't need heavy graphics hence my choice of the X99-A.

I was expecting a nightmare from several places - I upgraded my cooling loop from a 240mm to 360mm radiator plus the new MB & CPU, and 2800 DIMMs that were not in the QVL. Cooling took most of the night & early morning - eventually I gave it 14 hours leak-test time (I was too impatient for a whole 24-hr stint) during which I got the MB stuff set up.

After a few hours sleep I did the MB installation including 11 fans on all 4 chassis headers + CPU (pump went on the CPU opt), an Areca 1882 RAID controller on slot 4 (5 Seagate drives) and the two GeIL 2800 DIMMs plus a single SSD drive on an Intel SATA. I switch the power on the PS - nothing. I check the UPS, looks fine. I then realize DOH! How about pressing the power switch you moron!

After booting to the UEFI went OK I then updated to BIOS 0402 which I had on the SSD drive using UEFI's EZ Flash. Booting to UEFI with 0402 I configured Intel SATA to RAID (Areca was fine with its two RAID 10 volumes). I then rebooted after attaching 4 Seagate drives and 2 SSD drives to the Intel SATA and entered Intel RAID config menu. My original Intel RAID config from the previous MB (Maximus V Extreme) was honored and I created a new RAID 0 with the 2 128GB SSDs.

I then loaded my previous Win 8.1 image to the SSD RAID 0 and proceeded to boot it expecting it to get nasty as it was imaged with the Maximus V chipset & CPU. I remember doing something similar in Win 7 and it went bananas with the "device found"s and not there dialogues popping up. Well, Win 8.1 basically winked, displayed a device discovery message with a % completion, and after a little time I was on my original desktop! Oh, with a "Please activate Windows" message







. I ran the network driver setup and just in case I did the Intel chipset setup too. It didn't let me activate online, but the phone activation simply went though the automated process, pretty painless.

I attached all my USB devices and it all works! Now for some more serious OC'ing! Thanks to everybody for their help & guidance, esp. Raja & Praz!

And sorry for the probably TMI, but I thought I'd share something positive







.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, 24 hours after my merch arrived I'm up and running my X99-A with 8GB GeIL DDR4 2800 @ rated 2800 via XMP and my 5820 @ 4.2GHz.- yee-ha! I will add I'm not a gamer so don't need heavy graphics hence my choice of the X99-A.
> 
> I was expecting a nightmare from several places - I upgraded my cooling loop from a 240mm to 360mm radiator plus the new MB & CPU, and 2800 DIMMs that were not in the QVL. Cooling took most of the night & early morning - eventually I gave it 14 hours leak-test time (I was too impatient for a whole 24-hr stint) during which I got the MB stuff set up.
> 
> After a few hours sleep I did the MB installation including 11 fans on all 4 chassis headers + CPU (pump went on the CPU opt), an Areca 1882 RAID controller on slot 4 (5 Seagate drives) and the two GeIL 2800 DIMMs plus a single SSD drive on an Intel SATA. I switch the power on the PS - nothing. I check the UPS, looks fine. I then realize DOH! How about pressing the power switch you moron!
> 
> After booting to the UEFI went OK I then updated to BIOS 0402 which I had on the SSD drive using UEFI's EZ Flash. Booting to UEFI with 0402 I configured Intel SATA to RAID (Areca was fine with its two RAID 10 volumes). I then rebooted after attaching 4 Seagate drives and 2 SSD drives to the Intel SATA and entered Intel RAID config menu. My original Intel RAID config from the previous MB (Maximus V Extreme) was honored and I created a new RAID 0 with the 2 128GB SSDs.
> 
> I then loaded my previous Win 8.1 image to the SSD RAID 0 and proceeded to boot it expecting it to get nasty as it was imaged with the Maximus V chipset & CPU. I remember doing something similar in Win 7 and it went bananas with the "device found"s and not there dialogues popping up. Well, Win 8.1 basically winked, displayed a device discovery message with a % completion, and after a little time I was on my original desktop! Oh, with a "Please activate Windows" message
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I ran the network driver setup and just in case I did the Intel chipset setup too. It didn't let me activate online, but the phone activation simply went though the automated process, pretty painless.
> 
> I attached all my USB devices and it all works! Now for some more serious OC'ing! Thanks to everybody for their help & guidance, esp. Raja & Praz!
> 
> And sorry for the probably TMI, but I thought I'd share something positive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hello

Thanks for posting your setup procedure and glad everything went well for you.


----------



## TurricanM3

Since i flashed the new 0706 RVE UEFI i am no more able to run 3000 @RAM. i tried a lot of settings for about 2 hours now. No matter what i do, system doesn't post. With the old 0603 UEFI that was no problem. The odd thing is, i am back to the old 0603 (flashed it 2x times now), but its also not working anymore. How is that possible? =( I made a CMOS clear and loaded the optimized defaults.
I took photos of the working settings, they are exactly the same as before, but no chance of posting anymore?!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> Since i flashed the new 0706 RVE UEFI i am no more able to run 3000 @RAM. i tried a lot of settings for about 2 hours now. No matter what i do, system doesn't post. With the old 0603 UEFI that was no problem. The odd thing is, i am back to the old 0603 (flashed it 2x times now), but its also not working anymore. How is that possible? =( I made a CMOS clear and loaded the optimized defaults.
> I took photos of the working settings, they are exactly the same as before, but no chance of posting anymore?!


Hello

Based on what I posted earlier today and you previous experience I'm surprised you flashed to 0706 and expected a working configuration based on your previous settings. You will most likely need to make adjustments to the variously voltages as I previously suggested.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> I tried the 0007 UEFI, its even worse. I don't get 3000 Memory running anymore. No post no matter what i do.
> Even with the 0008 UEFI.
> 
> I'm a bit dissapointed now. =(
> 
> Going back to the final 0603.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> what revision is your 3rd WS board? And is the rev different than your first two?


It says Rv2 on cpu-z. My second board was also an Rv2. Not sure what the differences may be. I never got a chance to do any OC'ing on my first one before it died, so I can't comment on it. What I do know is my 3rd board is fantastic! I can get a stable 4.7ghz with it, although it needs 1.42v. The ram was also a breeze to oc it to 3000. My 2nd board couldn't get ram over 2600 and even at that, the sticks needed 1.35V and 1.26 vccsa, never were fully stable though. My 3rd board, I can oc to 3000 with nothing more than setting manual timings. It's sweet!

I stated off OC'ing with the 125 strap but when back to 100 and have gotten excellent results with no issues at all.


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> It says Rv2 on cpu-z. My second board was also an Rv2. Not sure what the differences may be. I never got a chance to do any OC'ing on my first one before it died, so I can't comment on it. What I do know is my 3rd board is fantastic! I can get a stable 4.7ghz with it, although it needs 1.42v. The ram was also a breeze to oc it to 3000. My 2nd board couldn't get ram over 2600 and even at that, the sticks needed 1.35V and 1.26 vccsa, never were fully stable though. My 3rd board, I can oc to 3000 with nothing more than setting manual timings. It's sweet!
> 
> I stated off OC'ing with the 125 strap but when back to 100 and have gotten excellent results with no issues at all.


On the board itself, printed right below X99-E WS (between PCIE 1 and 2) it shows the revision. (i.e. Rev. 1.01)


----------



## Canis-X

Both of my WS boards have been rev 1.01. I received the 2nd board today and it was in good shape and runs, I've been into the UEFI and flashed it to the current version.


----------



## ocmcdizzle

yep, I'm mostly interested in knowing whether there is a newer one than 1.01


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> On the board itself, printed right below X99-E WS (between PCIE 1 and 2) it shows the revision. (i.e. Rev. 1.01)


I checked my board thats still in the original package as I'm likely not going to use it, and there is no revision info where you mentioned. It is serial number xxx0000338 however. I'm guessing the 338th one made maybe.

Decided to use the Z10PE-D8 dual Xeon board instead. My case is on the way from custom order. Cannot wait.







I'm going old school uh-boy.


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> I checked my board thats still in the original package as I'm likely not going to use it, and there is no revision info where you mentioned. It is serial number xxx0000338 however. I'm guessing the 338th one made maybe.
> 
> Decided to use the Z10PE-D8 dual Xeon board instead. My case is on the way from custom order. Cannot wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going old school uh-boy.


The serial number on the bottom of the box? Mine is 12 digits, starting with E9 and ending with 02699.


----------



## Rcmorr09

Just got my X99 Deluxe today and I noticed on part of the board by the cpu socket it said "pre production rev 03" should I be concerned? I have not used the computer yet as I am waiting for the last part tomorrow so I don't know if it works fine or not.


----------



## cdoublejj

does X99 have VT-*D* (I do NOT mean VT-X which most all platforms now have)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rcmorr09*
> 
> Just got my X99 Deluxe today and I noticed on part of the board by the cpu socket it said "pre production rev 03" should I be concerned? I have not used the computer yet as I am waiting for the last part tomorrow so I don't know if it works fine or not.


Should be fine


----------



## phardfr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> And a good number of those complaints are from you. To resolve any real or perceived issues you think you may have you need to contact ASUS support for your location.


Juste more info: My ram kit was faulty, not the bios or the mobo. Bios 0904 was quite stable for me. I'm waiting for a new ram kit Corsair 4x4 Gb 2800 now.


----------



## Rcmorr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Should be fine


Thanks for the reply, it had me a little worried.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> @Silent Scone hey bud, how are you finding oc'ing on the 125 strap?? Does it enable you too push a little more? Not actually tried it yet.


Hi mate, yeah it's helped in similar ways to X79 in potential clocks and voltage required. I can't hit 4.8 - 4.86 barely at all with less than 1.45v vcore on 100 strap however on 125 strap 4.86 is fairly stable (bench stable) with as little as 1.4v. So definitely worth checking out if you haven't already. Every chip is different though


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> To be honest, not much. I just got rid of a board that was tough to OC on, only to get another one that took minutes with the same setting, to get better results. For a while, I though I was going crazy, swapped boards for the 3rd time and not a single problem.


And there is the problem, you genuinely think the board was different in some way


----------



## Margammor

Just a positive X99 post now ;-) Build a new photo and video rig and all went well (last time I did it was perhaps 15 years ago). Started with an ASrock X99 Fatali1ty Pro mobo, but could not get it working. Bought the Asus x99 DeLuxe and no issues then form the first start up, it went through post and landed at AA. No real issues, some lack of USB 2.0 internal headers (solved that with a NZXT expansion card), some format issues with the Samsung M.2 ssd (had to be GPT) and all smooth.

But&#8230;. Installed the Kraken X60 and on normal "almost idle" my CPU temperature is 40 C and it will not go down, not even with the Kraken on max fan speed. Runned fan Expert and all, changed fan headers form mobo to NZXT extension card and then to Asus extension card, nothing changes more or less. Now connected all fan headers to the mobo, all at DC mode. It remains more or less at 40 C (VRM 53 C, PCH 45 C , mobo 32 C and ambient 22 C).

Any thougts?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> does X99 have VT-*D* (I do NOT mean VT-X which most all platforms now have)


Yes it have VTd but you need to enable this extension from the bios.
Unfortunantly I see no support on Virtual Box yet but vmware or xen supports it.


----------



## RonT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Your issues sound exactly like mine wen I got my first WS board. It turned out I just didn't have the M.2 setup properly. Heres the guide I used : http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/07/plextor-m-2-m6e-ssd-asus-z97-motherboards-better-together/ about half way down the page, are the settings for the M.2.
> 
> Although the bois's are not exactly the same, you'll get the jist of it. After I made those changes, I've never had a issue with my M.2 again, no more lockups, no more failure to posts etc.
> As far as your ram goes, I had that issue with my second board, I couldnt make many changes without it becoming completely unstable. I got my third board and everything works perfectly, not one issue at all. Ram OC's to 3000, CPU (5960x) to 4.6ghz @ 1.32V and all completely stable! I'd RMA the board!


So after more testing, I'm pretty sure I have a bad M.2 drive. It is listed as a supported drive by Asus (Plextor). After giving up as a boot drive, for testing I finished the Windows install on my Samsung SSD and made the Plextor just a regular drive. Upon copying files to it, the system is unable to complete the action. This happened with the drive plugged directly into the M.2 slot on the MB as well as using the PCI adaptor. (I also verified I'm running the most current firmware on the drive as well as the latest BIOS on the X99).

So sending it back under RMA and if the replacement works out, will just ghost over the O/S to the Plextor when the replacement arrives.

Thanks for all the help - crazy problem to track down!

EDIT - BTW, the problem I was having where the system would hang on a soft boot seems to have been related to the bad drive as well, as it's never happened again once I stopped booting from the M.2 drive. So I think (finger's crossed!) that all the problem were related to the drive as everything seems to be working fine.

Now - let's see how much I can OC this thing!


----------



## Margammor

I have both Samsung M.2 drives installed and both work fine. Ones is the boot disk and the other one as a cache drive for Adobe Photoshop and Premiere Pro and so. Has issues initially installing Win 8.1 on the M.2, but solved them (had to be a non formatted drive and Win 8.1 makes it a GPT boot section drive).


----------



## [email protected]

X99-Deluxe - 4500 CPU and cache with DDR4-3200 out of the Corsair LPX:


----------



## Praz

Hello

Nice results Raja. Really shows the capabilities of the Deluxe board.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> X99-Deluxe - 4500 CPU and cache with DDR4-3200 out of the Corsair LPX:


nice! single gpu? and what max cpu temp did it hit?

can't get my cache to behave above 4.4.. but that's with a self-imposed limit of 1.3V on the cache.


----------



## [email protected]

In the low 70s at this voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

thx.


----------



## Enforcer85

As promised above your info:

All instabilities i had with the x99 deluxe (which were surely my fault of course) are not present on the SOC-Force.
I easily achieved 4,2 GHz on the same 5960X with 1,2v vcore where the Asus crashed at 3,9 GHz with the same vCore after Minutes.

To be fair - the Soc-Force has other problems at the moment such as blackscreen in BIOS when SATA-Drives are present but at least its perfectly stable @stock (which the Asus wasn't) and shows very good OC capabilities.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enforcer85*
> 
> As promised above your info:
> 
> All instabilities i had with the x99 deluxe (which were surely my fault of course) are not present on the SOC-Force.
> I easily achieved 4,2 GHz on the same 5960X with 1,2v vcore where the Asus crashed at 3,9 GHz with the same vCore after Minutes.
> 
> To be fair - the Soc-Force has other problems at the moment such as blackscreen in BIOS when SATA-Drives are present but at least its perfectly stable @stock (which the Asus wasn't) and shows very good OC capabilities.


This is all I have to say on the matter of stability and OC with the Deluxe:

http://www.overclock.net/forums/posts/add/threadId/1510328/toquote/22980358


----------



## Praz

Hello

@Enforcer85, please be sure to share a screenshot with us when when you reach near those settings with your new board. And be careful not to wear out those SATA ports with all the disconnects needed. LOL


----------



## Enforcer85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This is all I have to say on the matter of stability and OC with the Deluxe:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forums/posts/add/threadId/1510328/toquote/22980358


It cannot help me if there is a board somewhere out there which is perfectly fine if the one i have here is not. Thats the wrong way of dealing with issues.









@Praz: Gigabyte already sent me a BIOS-Update which solves the problem - so don't worry about my SATA-Ports. Still i wait for the non-Beta release of the BIOS for not using an early beta-version. Since i have no shutdowns, freezes ans BSODs anymore, one or two weeks more or less waiting dont matter - because i can do my work without going into BIOS every day but not without a stable rig.


----------



## [email protected]

As far as I'm concerned there is no issue. Good luck with your new system.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enforcer85*
> 
> @Praz: Gigabyte already sent me a BIOS-Update which solves the problem - so don't worry about my SATA-Ports


Hello

I'm afraid there might have been some misunderstanding with what I wrote. There was no worry nor even a concern on my end about any type of issue you might be facing with that board. Good luck with your system and please keep in mind this thread is for support and discussions of ASUS X99 boards only. Thank you.


----------



## Enforcer85

Thank you (both).








I promise you wont see me again in this thread. ;-)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> X99-Deluxe - 4500 CPU and cache with DDR4-3200 out of the Corsair LPX:


What VCCSA did you use?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> What VCCSA did you use?


It's on Auto which is 0.79V or so:


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It's on Auto which is 0.79V or so:


Awesome!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Wow, even DDR4-3000 is working on the 100 strap for me now, on the latest bios:


----------



## djgar

Nice going Yuhf! Well, I just tried installing the dual engine from the suite, and upon rebooting Windows 8.1 Pro basically hangs (there's some activity) with a black screen and my Aida64 banner loading drivers. After 4 minutes of that I just hit the reset button. I tried booting Windows twice with the same results, then proceeded to load the image backup I made just before the install (a little paranoia is good







).

Any idea what could be causing this?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Nice going Yuhf! Well, I just tried installing the dual engine from the suite, and upon rebooting Windows 8.1 Pro basically hangs (there's some activity) with a black screen and my Aida64 banner loading drivers. After 4 minutes of that I just hit the reset button. I tried booting Windows twice with the same results, then proceeded to load the image backup I made just before the install (a little paranoia is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Any idea what could be causing this?


I guess I'm not sure what dual engine is. I only have AI Suite 3 and Asus boot setting installed.


----------



## djgar

I should have said Dual Intelligent Processors - it's one of the several utilities in the sute which I believe is the one that does the optimization process. I wasn't interested in all the other stuff so selected that one only.

Raja or Praz, is there some dependency to some of the other utilities?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enforcer85*
> 
> As promised above your info:
> 
> All instabilities i had with the x99 deluxe (which were surely my fault of course) are not present on the SOC-Force.
> I easily achieved 4,2 GHz on the same 5960X with 1,2v vcore where the Asus crashed at 3,9 GHz with the same vCore after Minutes.
> 
> To be fair - the Soc-Force has other problems at the moment such as blackscreen in BIOS when SATA-Drives are present but at least its perfectly stable @stock (which the Asus wasn't) and shows very good OC capabilities.


Sad to know it since I have a Deluxe too and I'm pretty stable at 4.2GHz but with a high vcore (1.296V)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This is all I have to say on the matter of stability and OC with the Deluxe:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forums/posts/add/threadId/1510328/toquote/22980358


does a good CPU proves that is running on a good board?
who say us that that CPU can't run at 4.7GHz on another mobo?


----------



## Rcmorr09

Well I just build my computer using the X99 Deluxe and 5820k. I had no issues the computer booted up first time thank god. I only had the cpu fan error but that's because I'm running a Corsair H110 so I set it to ignore cpu fan in the bios.I updated the bios to 904, the bios button on the back is super easy! I have not tried to Oc yet, I'm a bit nervous as I've read about people having no issues till they oc. Any tips if I use the Auto tuner?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rcmorr09*
> 
> Well I just build my computer using the X99 Deluxe and 5820k. I had no issues the computer booted up first time thank god. I only had the cpu fan error but that's because I'm running a Corsair H110 so I set it to ignore cpu fan in the bios.I updated the bios to 904, the bios button on the back is super easy! I have not tried to Oc yet, I'm a bit nervous as I've read about people having no issues till they oc. Any tips if I use the Auto tuner?


... only tip is don't use the auto tuner. read the guide docs in the OP of this thread to get started.


----------



## Rcmorr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ... only tip is don't use the auto tuner. read the guide docs in the OP of this thread to get started.


I read the guide and it seems very easy to follow, I was curious about the Auto Tuner so I wanted to try that but maybe I'll do it the old fashion way.


----------



## compunerdy

Just curious but I am using a corsair cooler and I plugged my fan and pump into the CPU fan and CPU opt plugs and have no issues.. are other people just putting the cooler too far away to use the plugs?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rcmorr09*
> 
> I read the guide and it seems very easy to follow, I was curious about the Auto Tuner so I wanted to try that but ma out be I'll do it the old fashion way.


Auto tuning is fine if you set the advanced options correctly for your usage scenario.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> Just curious but I am using a corsair cooler and I plugged my fan and pump into the CPU fan and CPU opt plugs and have no issues.. are other people just putting the cooler too far away to use the plugs?


Not a good idea as those two headers are a single functional unit for control. The ideal rpm settings for the fans and the pump are usually different.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I should have said Dual Intelligent Processors - it's one of the several utilities in the sute which I believe is the one that does the optimization process. I wasn't interested in all the other stuff so selected that one only.
> 
> Raja or Praz, is there some dependency to some of the other utilities?


You need the mei driver installed. I would uninstall the version you have there and use the latest one from the deluxe support page. -a page will be updated with that as well.


----------



## Rcmorr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not a good idea as those two headers are a single functional unit for control. The ideal rpm settings for the fans and the pump are usually different.


I plugged my corsair h110 pump into cpu fan 1 or 2, do I need to find a new spot?


----------



## compunerdy

The pump is connected to the CPU opt and is running at 1500rpm like it should be and the fans for the cooler are attached to CPU and are running at the speed I set which is around 1000rpm. What is wrong with doing this?


----------



## [email protected]

Ideally yes. I usually set the pump to be full speed myself on these units, while the fans can ramp up and down with temp.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Wow, even DDR4-3000 is working on the 100 strap for me now, on the latest bios:


Yeah if you know what you're doing the new r5e build is good. For these ratios on the 100 strap. Oc socket helps a lot. Getting reports back that other vendors are stuck sub 2800 for full stability on even 125 strap.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You need the mei driver installed. I would uninstall the version you have there and use the latest one from the deluxe support page. -a page will be updated with that as well.


Thanks, Raja! I'll do that. No uninstalled needed as I restored my before-the-install image







.

Is the MEI driver selectable in the setup, or part of some other app?

Currently enjoying what appears a very stable 4.45GHz + DDR4-2800 15-15-15-24-CR1. Needed 1.3v CPU & 1.24v DRAM, CPU Cache @ Adaptive+0.1, [email protected], rest auto. It ran the Aida stress nicely for 30 min , peak max was 75c.

I tried the dimms at DDR4-3050 / 1.32v. The Memtest86+ ran fine but the stress test BSOD after 4 mins. I was running the rest as above, so I may need more VCCIO or cache volts?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ideally yes. I usually set the pump to be full speed myself on these units, while the fans can ramp up and down with temp.


I only put the pump tach to the cpu opt header - like you I run the pump full blast.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yeah if you know what you're doing the new r5e build is good. For these ratios on the 100 strap. Oc socket helps a lot. Getting reports back that other vendors are stuck sub 2800 for full stability on even 125 strap.


How exactly is the OC socket feature used? Does it happen "behind the scenes"?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You need the mei driver installed. I would uninstall the version you have there and use the latest one from the deluxe support page. -a page will be updated with that as well.


Sorry, never mind my previous message - Intel Management Engine Driver


----------



## Rcmorr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I only put the pump tach to the cpu opt header - like you I run the pump full blast.


Please forgive this dumb question but is the cpu opt header the cpu fan 2 header?


----------



## [email protected]

Could be vccsa, vdimm, cache or vcore.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> How exactly is the OC socket feature used? Does it happen "behind the scenes"?


Yes the settings are auto applied. I don't want to divulge any more than that right now.


----------



## kx11

is this accurate ? on air im OC to 8ghz ?



this is the update AISuite


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> is this accurate ? on air im OC to 8ghz ?
> 
> 
> 
> this is the update AISuite


I just went through thecycle - twice. First time like you I let the cycling go too deep







. I believe you're supposed to stop it when you reach your target speed. First one too much- had to abort by going to UEFI and changing the target speed after Windows got bizarre on booting







. Second one slower than my current manual.

Will do another round and see ...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Could be vccsa, vdimm, cache or vcore.


Thank you! May experiment, but looks like practical gains are diminishing up here







.


----------



## kx11

yeah did it again and it was accurate this time

21% TPU


----------



## n4p0l3onic

so I bought an asus x99 deluxe and when I opened the cpu socket, it turned out that there are 3 pins 'missing' / very bent; now... by international standard procedure, aren't I deserving a direct new replacement??? or is it the normal norm / procedure for local national asus representation / distributor on the country to just repair the mobo???







am I missing something here? this is the very first time this kind of thing happened to me.... and no I'm not from a 1st world country so







*HUUUUGE SIGH*

@[email protected]


----------



## [email protected]

You'll have to contact asus support for your region and ask. There is no global warranty I am aware of so if the product is not stocked I'm not sure what you can do. This is the risk a consumer takes when they roll the dice on international shipping.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You'll have to contact asus support for your region and ask. There is no global warranty I am aware of so if the product is not stocked I'm not sure what you can do. This is the risk a consumer takes when they roll the dice on international shipping.


NO it was not an international shipping! I bought it locally albeit online...

I am totally baffled that they just repair the mobo instead of giving me a new one, I asked the report, actually 3 pins was totally broken, while the shop claimed they have checked and rechecked it before shipped to me....

what about in the US / europe? will they just repair the mobo or give the user a new one?


----------



## [email protected]

Socket damage isn't covered by warranty. I only deal with north America as my signature states. If you have questions about other regions please contact them and ask.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Socket damage isn't covered by warranty. I only deal with north America as my signature states. If you have questions about other regions please contact them and ask.


so what does that mean? will they send us users a new one or simply repair the broken one?


----------



## [email protected]

If something isn't covered by warranty there can be no exchange for a new product.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If something isn't covered by warranty there can be no exchange for a new product.


Is that just asus or all brands? And how will this repair affect the board performance and ability??? Can it be as good as a perfect product fresh from factory or am I totally screwed???


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> Is that just asus or all brands? And how will this repair affect the board performance and ability??? Can it be as good as a perfect product fresh from factory or am I totally screwed???


"Official Support Thread (North America)"


----------



## n4p0l3onic

why so rude? as I said I'm not in a 1st world country, contacting asus or any other brands (and not just computers) for support here is PITA, I was only looking for professional opinion.


----------



## Silent Scone

He can't help you anyway. It's physical damage.

Besides, socket damage has never ever been covered by warranty. As far as I know by any motherboard manufacturer


----------



## Rcmorr09

Weird issue, Core temp freezes my pc and forces me to hard restart and HWMonitor crashes my computer when I open it. Do I have some compatibility issue? I'm running a 5820k, Asus X99 Deluxe(904), 16 gigs of Gskill ripjaws 2666(running 2133 atm), Evga 850w G2 and a Crucial Mx100 512 plugged in the Sata 1 slot and last but not least a MSI 980 gaming. Before I updated the bios from 804 I think it was, Core temp open and ran just fine. Oh and windows 8.1


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
I'm trying to overclock the RAM Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800MHz at 3055MHz with cas 16-18-18-36-1T @ 1.35V

System is completely stable but when I reboot on warm reboot my asus deluxe says error code: "bd"

as far as I know is a lack of VCCA but where can I increase the VCCA in bios and how should I set it?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rcmorr09*
> 
> Weird issue, Core temp freezes my pc and forces me to hard restart and HWMonitor crashes my computer when I open it. Do I have some compatibility issue? I'm running a 5820k, Asus X99 Deluxe(904), 16 gigs of Gskill ripjaws 2666(running 2133 atm), Evga 850w G2 and a Crucial Mx100 512 plugged in the Sata 1 slot and last but not least a MSI 980 gaming. Before I updated the bios from 804 I think it was, Core temp open and ran just fine. Oh and windows 8.1


Disable anti surge in uefi. You are running more than one polling tool at a time I suspect and it is interfering with either anti suge or fan speed polling. If the latter you will simply have to use Ai suite only and not the others.


----------



## Rcmorr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Disable anti surge in uefi. You are running more than one polling tool at a time I suspect and it is interfering with either anti suge or fan speed polling. If the latter you will simply have to use Ai suite only and not the others.


I'll try that, thanks for the very quick reply. I have had no other hangups/freezes/crashes in other programs.


----------



## Rcmorr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Disable anti surge in uefi. You are running more than one polling tool at a time I suspect and it is interfering with either anti suge or fan speed polling. If the latter you will simply have to use Ai suite only and not the others.


Just tried with Anti Surge disabled and the problem remains, I'll stick with Ai suite for now as its my only option.


----------



## TurricanM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm trying to overclock the RAM Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800MHz at 3055MHz with cas 16-18-18-36-1T @ 1.35V
> 
> System is completely stable but when I reboot on warm reboot my asus deluxe says error code: "bd"
> 
> as far as I know is a lack of VCCA but where can I increase the VCCA in bios and how should I set it?


Same here running Dominator [email protected]
RAM runs completely stable i only have these annoying post problems. I tried a lot of things but nothing helped. Seems like there are problems with 125 strap and 3000 RAM speed which cannot be solved by changing voltages. Today i tested a lot of things (different timings, voltages, [email protected]) and restarted over 150x times. Nothing really helped. With the 0603 UEFI "Attempt Fast Boot" and "Attempt Fast Cold Boot" helped, with the new 0706 UEFI my system doesn't post anymore as soon as i activate both the settings. :/
With 2666 RAM i have no problems, every boot works fine.

VCCSA is called "System agent voltage" in the UEFI.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> Same here running Dominator [email protected]
> RAM runs completely stable i only have these annoying post problems. I tried a lot of things but nothing helped. Seems like there are problems with 125 strap and 3000 RAM speed which cannot be solved by changing voltages. Today i tested a lot of things (different timings, voltages, [email protected]) and restarted over 150x times. Nothing really helped. With the 0603 UEFI "Attempt Fast Boot" and "Attempt Fast Cold Boot" helped, with the new 0706 UEFI my system doesn't post anymore as soon as i activate both the settings. :/
> With 2666 RAM i have no problems, every boot works fine.
> 
> VCCSA is called "System agent voltage" in the UEFI.


I have read that highering vcssa helps when over clocking ram.
What is a safe offset to start ?


----------



## [email protected]

This reply is for you only turrican.

1) work vccsa until you get a successful post. Increase dram voltage for boot to help that happen. Set eventual dram voltage at the rated voltage of the modules for ddr4-3000 in the dram timing page.

2) enter uefi immediately after you get a successful post and then enable the fast boot settings. Don't do it any other time. Revert to auto if any failures occur and the go through the process again.

3)if the above does not help stay on the uefi build that does. I think, the microcode was updated between these builds so it may not sit well with the imc of your cpu. Nothing you can do about that unless you want to chase it out tuning dram timings. Needs patience tho, and its not for everyone so ill leave that up to you.

-raja


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Disable anti surge in uefi. You are running more than one polling tool at a time I suspect and it is interfering with either anti suge or fan speed polling. If the latter you will simply have to use Ai suite only and not the others.


If it happens at complete defaults then yes id stick with Ai suite only or see I you can turn some of the monitoring of Ai suite off.

If this is due to polling it occurs because each tool requests a value from the super Io ic on the motherboard. When running more than one tool they can issue requests at the same time. If that happens one of the tools will get no value and that can trip a safety protocol if the value in question has a failsfae associated with a given high or low threshold.


----------



## Silent Scone

bd was solved for me as above with additional post dram voltage.


----------



## Praz

Hello

I've been testing 2800MHz memory speed using the 100 strap. The R5E is fully capable of using this divider with the 100 strap but it should not be expected to be plug n' play. DRAM, VCCSA, cache and CPU voltages will most likely need to be adjusted with most systems. Also adjusting one voltage may result in one or more of the other voltages no longer being at an optimal value. So expect a lot of bouncing back and forth between the various voltages.The capability of the IMC will also play a part in this. But once everything is dialed in 2800MHz is possible even with tightened timings as shown below. For the amount of work involved I suggest staying with the 125 strap. The only real difference will be needing to use offset voltage for the CPU instead of adaptive which should not be a deal breaker for most.


----------



## Nopileus

I'm sometimes having an issue getting my X99-A (Bios 0402) to boot, it just hangs on the Asus splash screen.
Am i right in thinking this is the board failing to POST or would that give me a different indication?

Edit: I'm getting Fb or F6 on the POST readout, both of these are not defined in the manual, any ideas?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> bd was solved for me as above with additional post dram voltage.


^^ yup.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nopileus*
> 
> I'm sometimes having an issue getting my X99-A (Bios 0402) to boot, it just hangs on the Asus splash screen.
> Am i right in thinking this is the board failing to POST or would that give me a different indication?
> 
> Edit: I'm getting Fb or F6 on the POST readout, both of these are not defined in the manual, any ideas?


.

I'm on a mobile device tight now so cannot see your signature - assuming you have one.

To get help you will need to provide a full parts list (everything) and state what settings you have changed in uefi if any. No chance of people helping you if that info isn't laid out in a logical and methodical manner.


----------



## compunerdy

Quick question as I am still waiting for functional ram with xmp profiles. Will simply turning on the xmp profiles make my system stable at the correct ram speed or is there more to it? I have been reading every post and it seems like that is not a sure thing but I do not generally overclock at all so maybe I am just misunderstanding how it all works.


----------



## Nopileus

Sorry

i7-5280k
G.Skill F4-2400C15Q-16GNT
X99-A Bios 0402 and 0502 (current)
R9 290
Windows 8.1 in UEFI mode

The only setting i changed was XMP to 2400mhz.
On some boots it will just hang on the Asus splash screen (no rotating thingy) while displaying "Fb" (might be F6?) on the POST readout.

The only way i found to solve this was to power cycle the PC, so turn the PSU off for a minute and then back on.
After that it will boot into Windows fine.

It happened a few times on 0402 and also directly after updating to 0502 and doing the setup.


----------



## [email protected]

Are you sure its not bf? Set defaults again no xmp and see if it still happens. I am assuming you are using a single memory kit and not two combined.

if you still get post hangs at defaults list all devices plugged into the board as well. That includes usb.

If you don't get post hangs at default then you probably need to adjust vccsa or cache voltage.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> Quick question as I am still waiting for functional ram with xmp profiles. Will simply turning on the xmp profiles make my system stable at the correct ram speed or is there more to it? I have been reading every post and it seems like that is not a sure thing but I do not generally overclock at all so maybe I am just misunderstanding how it all works.


Yes you may need to adjust. Any dram speed above ddr4-2133 at cas 15 is technically overclocked. As overclocking is variable one may need to make adjustments. The higher you go in frequency the greater the chance of needing adjustments or funding a cpu that cannot do it easily and in some cases not at all at rated frequency and timings of the memory kit.


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> He can't help you anyway. It's physical damage.
> 
> Besides, socket damage has never ever been covered by warranty. As far as I know by any motherboard manufacturer


So what is this mean ? If I go out and buy 1 motherboard and open it, it has damage socket or pins then I'm out of luck and got to keep it ?
I always buy stuff from Amazon or Fry's Electronics physical store for good return policies. If it has damage socket or pins I would return it or exchange new one easily no question ask


----------



## compunerdy

So I could buy a motherboard that says it works with X CPU and X ram speeds and buy ram that says it works at that speed and it may not even work? Seems like false advertising to me.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> So I could buy a motherboard that says it works with X CPU and X ram speeds and buy ram that says it works at that speed and it may not even work? Seems like false advertising to me.


Overclocking is never guaranteed. The validation simply implies its possible on capable parts not that every part can achieve it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Live and learn. Some are better binned than others, Corsair have a very strict binning process.

But if you're that way inclined to think that it's false advertising, then basically in a world filled with like minded people there wouldn't be _any_ overclocked DIMMs retailing.

No single internal memory controller is the same and you just have to either play it safe with what speed you buy. Or take a gamble with higher binned chips. Worst case, you just run them at whatever speed works best


----------



## compunerdy

To be honest I do not really care and I am not trying to be a ass but please look at it from this point of view..

I buy a motherboard that says it supports DDR4 up to 3200 or whatever and I buy ram that says it runs at 2800. Nowhere on the ram page at newegg at least does it say anything about possibly not being able to be run at that speed or that you must overclock the motherboard to do so. Also the only thing on the motherboard page hinting to the fact that you must overclock is the "(O.C.)" after the ram speed with no further explanation or warning that it may not run stable at those speeds. My point is that this is VERY vague to a person new to building computers. No need to comment on this further, I was just trying to make a point I guess even if nobody agrees with it.. carry on.


----------



## [email protected]

All part of the learning process. Pcdiy is not for everyone.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> So I could buy a motherboard that says it works with X CPU and X ram speeds and buy ram that says it works at that speed and it may not even work? Seems like false advertising to me.


Hello

Not at all. If you have a look at the screenshot I posted earlier it shows 2800MHz memory speed on the 100strap is not only possible but fully stable. At the same time there are many people here that will tell you that same configuration will not even post. In this instance everyone is correct. As with most overclocking the achievable results will be dependent on the individual components used and the necessary tweaking being done.


----------



## compunerdy

I suppose.. although a very expensive one for customers and generally expensive lessons = unhappy customers.

In case anyone cares.. my ASUS GTX 770 has not crashed in 4 days since I turned the fans to full speed so evidently it was just a heat problem and the fans by default did not keep up with it.


----------



## tSgt

Max for Haswell-E is 2133Mhz, beyond that, its considered overclocking. Which means that to get 2400+ you might need to tweak settings on your end. Turning XMP on won't always do everything for you. Kinda why overclocking isn't for everyone.

My Corsair Kit is rated @2800 Mhz. Using XMP doesn't work unless I tweak a few things here and there. The "default settings" will run your kit @2133Mhz. No matter the board, and no matter the brand.


----------



## compunerdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Not at all. If you have a look at the screenshot I posted earlier it shows 2800MHz memory speed on the 100strap is not only possible but fully stable. At the same time there are many people here that will tell you that same configuration will not even post. In this instance everyone is correct. As with most overclocking the achievable results will be dependent on the individual components used and the necessary tweaking being done.


Correct and in this case the individual components state that the motherboard will run ram at 2800 and ram says it runs at 2800.. if it does not then that = false advertising unless there is the little * with a note saying it may not work which I do not see on the product pages... Not sure how you can see it any other way. As I said there is no need to argue it further with me but I am more than willing to do so if you want to.


----------



## Nopileus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Are you sure its not bf? Set defaults again no xmp and see if it still happens. I am assuming you are using a single memory kit and not two combined.
> 
> if you still get post hangs at defaults list all devices plugged into the board as well. That includes usb.
> 
> If you don't get post hangs at default then you probably need to adjust vccsa or cache voltage.


Thanks, i'll have an eye on it.

For now i figure it's some kind of cold start issue,
if my memory serves me correctly it happened on the first start after assembly, the two times i moved the pc from my build area to my desk and once as i updated from 0402 to 0502.

If it gives me any more issues i'll probably contact Asus support directly, but thank you for having a presence on forums.


----------



## compunerdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tSgt*
> 
> Max for Haswell-E is 2133Mhz, beyond that, its considered overclocking. Which means that to get 2400+ you might need to tweak settings on your end. Turning XMP on won't always do everything for you. Kinda why overclocking isn't for everyone.
> 
> My Corsair Kit is rated @2800 Mhz. Using XMP doesn't work unless I tweak a few things here and there. The "default settings" will run your kit @2133Mhz. No matter the board, and no matter the brand.


Please show me on this page
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233696
Where it states 2133 or that you must overclock to get 2800 and then it may not work and I will drop the subject.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> Please show me on this page
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233696
> Where it states 2133 or that you must overclock to get 2800 and then it may not work and I will drop the subject.


the memory does not get overclocked to run at 2800... your mobo and cpu IMC do knucklehead.









if you run a 2800 kit at 3200, then the ram is considered OCd (as well as the cpu IMC)



it's quite clear in the Deluxe specs that 2800 is "OC"


----------



## tSgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> Please show me on this page
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233696
> Where it states 2133 or that you must overclock to get 2800 and then it may not work and I will drop the subject.


Jpmboy beat me to it


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> Correct and in this case the individual components state that the motherboard will run ram at 2800 and ram says it runs at 2800


Hello

To add to the replies that have already been given one of the individual components is the CPU and Intel states a maximum memory speed of 2133MHz. The capabilities and advertised specifications of all the components responsible for the end result one wishes to achieve need to be taken into consideration.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the memory does not get overclocked to run at 2800... your mobo and cpu IMC do knucklehead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you run a 2800 kit at 3200, then the ram is considered OCd (as well as the cpu IMC)
> 
> 
> 
> it's quite clear in the Deluxe specs that 2800 is "OC"


edit: oh and btw - that's a very good ram kit!


----------



## [email protected]

This kind of knowledge is assumed. Pcdiy requires nous and skills to become competent. Understanding what is technically overclocked and checking specifications is one of those skills. The first thing a system integrator does is check specifications of the chipset and processor, from there one knows exactly what is stock and what is not.

There is a reason companies exist to put pcs together for people. Its because its a complex process riddled with a steep learning curve. I advise a lot of people to buy prebuilt - let someone who knows what they are doing take care of the technicalities or be grateful you have people to inform you of the things that aren't readily apparent.


----------



## compunerdy

Okay so I am a knucklehead.. Either way neither the ram nor the motherboard product pages say it may not be possible to run at that speed.

Please do not assume I am not grateful for the info on this site and I may try and play with some overclocking or actually I will since it evidently is the only way to get my moneys worth out of the ram.

I was just trying to make a point that obviously nobody on here will ever share.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> Okay so I am a knucklehead.. Either way neither the ram nor the motherboard product pages say it may not be possible to run at that speed.
> 
> Please do not assume I am not grateful for the info on this site and I may try and play with some overclocking or actually I will since it evidently is the only way to get my moneys worth out of the ram.
> 
> I was just trying to make a point that obviously nobody on here will ever share.


no worries bro - it's all in good fun, and EVERYONE learns something everyday (I hope).


----------



## compunerdy

I sure did.. to be honest I have been building my own computers for probably the last 15 years and do one probably every 1-3 years on average. Until now I had no idea that when I buy ram that said a certain speed it was not a default thing. Unless you just consider me a fing moron which is fine by me then I think this somewhat proves that at the minimum the manufacturers are not being very clear on their product listings.

Side story.. I have also never had a computer not work but I only ever played with overclocking in the early years. I kind of gave it up when I had a peltier cooler and when I switched one of the windows versions that evidently made the cpu run a bit cooler.. cool enough that my cpu froze and when it heated up the ice melted and fried it.. That was my consensus at the time anyways.. may have been a coincidence.


----------



## djgar

OK, we can all use a good laugh...

I loaded UEFI 0502 and proceeded to re-enter my current settings (they really need to create a BAL [BIOS Abstraction Layer] to avoid this







) which has 4.45GHz & DDR4-2800 @ 14-14-14-24 CR1. I then proceeded to do a stress test to make sure all was as before. While the Aida stability test was running I took a late lunch and returned after about a half hour to check the progress. I suddenly panicked because nothing was on the screen, but then realized the displays had timed out - whew!

I moved the trackball to light the display then panicked again when I saw the stress test screen - something was awfully wrong in the graph - there was a protracted huge dip down where there shouldn't be any towards the end. I thought the CPU activity had gone way down from 100%, then realized I was looking at the core temps! ***??? Then I saw the graph coming back up again.

I then realized the dip looked like it would coincide with the displays going green, holly molly! My displays off brought the core temps down to 40 from 70!



I currently use two Eizo 24" CCFL monitors that are six years old and sit on top of the PC case. They still work fine, even after one dropped a couple of feet from the case to the rug some time ago. But WOW! They don't do much for my cooling system!

Time to explore 0502's OC characteristics ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, we can all use a good laugh...
> 
> I loaded UEFI 0502 and proceeded to re-enter my current settings (they really need to create a BAL [BIOS Abstraction Layer] to avoid this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) which has 4.45GHz & DDR4-2800 @ 14-14-14-24 CR1. I then proceeded to do a stress test to make sure all was as before. While the Aida stability test was running I took a late lunch and returned after about a half hour to check the progress. I suddenly panicked because nothing was on the screen, but then realized the displays had timed out - whew!
> 
> I moved the trackball to light the display then panicked again when I saw the stress test screen - something was awfully wrong in the graph - there was a protracted huge dip down where there shouldn't be any towards the end. I thought the CPU activity had gone way down from 100%, then realized I was looking at the core temps! ***??? Then I saw the graph coming back up again.
> 
> I then realized the dip looked like it would coincide with the displays going green, holly molly! My displays off brought the core temps down to 40 from 70!
> 
> 
> 
> I currently use two Eizo 24" CCFL monitors that are six years old and sit on top of the PC case. They still work fine, even after one dropped a couple of feet from the case to the rug some time ago. But WOW! They don't do much for my cooling system!
> 
> Time to explore 0502's OC characteristics ...


*what the...?*


----------



## Rcmorr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If it happens at complete defaults then yes id stick with Ai suite only or see I you can turn some of the monitoring of Ai suite off.
> 
> If this is due to polling it occurs because each tool requests a value from the super Io ic on the motherboard. When running more than one tool they can issue requests at the same time. If that happens one of the tools will get no value and that can trip a safety protocol if the value in question has a failsfae associated with a given high or low threshold.


It happens at defaults, I have not tried it with xmp on, Core temp did work at least once while on bios 804, what would cause it to stop working with 904? I did not have HWMonitor installed at that time so I don't know if it worked on 804. I've ran a few benchmarks, played some games and no hang ups or crashes so I'm sure you're right that it's a polling/request issue once another monitor program is active.


----------



## FaStVtEc

Anybody figure out a fix for the xonar stx issues?(other than the sleep trick)


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaStVtEc*
> 
> Anybody figure out a fix for the xonar stx issues?(other than the sleep trick)


No, it seems to be on ASUS to fix. Unless of course they still can't reproduce the issue in-house...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rcmorr09*
> 
> It happens at defaults, I have not tried it with xmp on, Core temp did work at least once while on bios 804, what would cause it to stop working with 904? I did not have HWMonitor installed at that time so I don't know if it worked on 804. I've ran a few benchmarks, played some games and no hang ups or crashes so I'm sure you're right that it's a polling/request issue once another monitor program is active.


Id stick to using one tool at a time. If the CPU fan reports 0 rpm or one of the voltage rails falls outside spec it can trigger a reset. These two can happen with polling contention


----------



## Rcmorr09

Raja, anyway to see the temps of all cores using Ai suite? Also the mobo is defaulting my 5820k at 2900mhz with a max of 3300mhz(Which I never see, even when running AIDA). Instead of correcting the settings I just turned on XMP which brought the cpu speed up to 3600mhz due to the 125 bclk. If I'd use the auto tuner would it start at 2900 as a baseline for stock or would it know the correct speed? Do i need to turn off xmp in the bios before starting the auto tune process? Sorry for all the questions but the last system I worked with was Sandy bridge and it was pretty easy.


----------



## Agent-A01

X99-A/Pro 502 bios is out.


----------



## FaStVtEc

6 hours of Aida 64 stress testing enough to consider stable? (5960x 4.5 ghz c 4.4ghz unc) I got no errors or throttling


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rcmorr09*
> 
> Raja, anyway to see the temps of all cores using Ai suite? Also the mobo is defaulting my 5820k at 2900mhz with a max of 3300mhz(Which I never see, even when running AIDA). Instead of correcting the settings I just turned on XMP which brought the cpu speed up to 3600mhz due to the 125 bclk. If I'd use the auto tuner would it start at 2900 as a baseline for stock or would it know the correct speed? Do i need to turn off xmp in the bios before starting the auto tune process? Sorry for all the questions but the last system I worked with was Sandy bridge and it was pretty easy.


1) the single core turbo speed will only apply if loading is light enough to stay within the processors tdp.

2) if you read the auto tuning manual linked in the first post you will find you can select which ratio to start from. I do not have a 5820k here so you can try yourself.


----------



## Rcmorr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rcmorr09*
> 
> Anyway to see the temps of all cores using Ai suite? Also the mobo is defaulting my 5820k at 2900mhz with a max of 3300mhz(Which I never see, even when running AIDA). Instead of correcting the settings I just turned on XMP which brought the cpu speed up to 3600mhz due to the 125 bclk. If I'd use the auto tuner would it start at 2900 as a baseline for stock or would it know the correct speed? Do i need to turn off xmp in the bios before starting the auto tune process? Sorry for all the questions but the last system I worked with was Sandy bridge and it was pretty easy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) the single core turbo speed will only apply if loading is light enough to stay within the processors tdp.
> 
> 2) if you read the auto tuning manual linked in the first post you will find you can select which ratio to start from. I do not have a 5820k here so you can try yourself.


'

Again, thanks for the reply and I'll for sure try myself with the auto tuning manual in mind. I only asked about the clock speed as it's default should be 3300 and the turbo at 3600, my default was at 2900 and the turbo at 3300, I can change this by upping the multi from 29 to 33 but In my last 2 builds using Asus boards I have never had a problem with the cpu not defaulting to the correct speeds is all.


----------



## [email protected]

Load defaults or clear CMOS to get all the 100 strap auto settings back. Not heard of anyone else say the 5820K is not at correct ratios so I am wondering if you had previously applied XMP and left the ratio settings in place. If not I will ask HQ to replicate or you can go via ASUS Support.


----------



## sblantipodi

what is CPU Power Thermal Control in bios?
at default it stays at 120, is 120c or 120 fahrenheit?


----------



## Rcmorr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Load defaults or clear CMOS to get all the 100 strap auto settings back. Not heard of anyone else say the 5820K is not at correct ratios so I am wondering if you had previously applied XMP and left the ratio settings in place. If not I will ask HQ to replicate or you can go via ASUS Support.


Defaulting fixed the issue, it was due to XMP enabled before, I'm an idiot.


----------



## MacG32

Wrong thread...


----------



## [email protected]

The boards without the ext fan header are latest - whatever that is.


----------



## TurricanM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This reply is for you only turrican.
> 
> 1) work vccsa until you get a successful post. Increase dram voltage for boot to help that happen. Set eventual dram voltage at the rated voltage of the modules for ddr4-3000 in the dram timing page.
> 
> 2) enter uefi immediately after you get a successful post and then enable the fast boot settings. Don't do it any other time. Revert to auto if any failures occur and the go through the process again.
> 
> 3)if the above does not help stay on the uefi build that does. I think, the microcode was updated between these builds so it may not sit well with the imc of your cpu. Nothing you can do about that unless you want to chase it out tuning dram timings. Needs patience tho, and its not for everyone so ill leave that up to you.
> 
> -raja


Thanks Raja.
Unfortunately this doesn't work for me. Its completely random if my system hangs or boots into windows with 3000 RAM speed. Mostly i get the "bd" or "b7" error and OC fail for the next post. Seems that i have to wait for a new uefi release. Fast (cold) boot attempt = 100% no post here. :/


----------



## [email protected]

Try 3200 instead. That ratio works good on 100 strap. This issue might be more your imc and microcode than it is uefi release. If the microcode stays as is you'll have to stay on a suitable build.

Fairly certain I could tune it out if I had that system here.


----------



## Praz

Hello

2666MHz memory speed using the 100 strap.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what is CPU Power Thermal Control in bios?
> at default it stays at 120, is 120c or 120 fahrenheit?


is there a manual where I can answer this question please?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there a manual where I can answer this question please?


you are running a VERY low OC of 4.2 Why are you asking this question? It has NOTHING to do with your overclocking.


----------



## noobrifle

I'd just like to add that my Asus D2X PCIE soundcard also has the no sound until sleep issue. This is with the card sitting in the fifth slot with 2x GTX970s' in SLI. The issue was the same with 1 card. I have tried messing around with the PCIE speeds/generation as well as some of the boot settings. I wonder if it some kind of issue with the relay on the card not kicking in under the normal boot condtions (but awaking from sleep mode activates it?).


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> The serial number on the bottom of the box? Mine is 12 digits, starting with E9 and ending with 02699.


Yeah mine is similar, 12 digits. Starts with E8 and ending in 0338.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are running a VERY low OC of 4.2 Why are you asking this question? It has NOTHING to do with your overclocking.


thanks again for the reply.
as I saied previously my CPU is not good and I need 1.296V to be 100% stable with every syntethics at 4.2GHz.

running stress test like realbench for hours make the hottest core go up to 74c (realtemp gt says this)
74c no problem, no cpu throttle.

the problem starts if I restart the computer as soon as I stop a syntethics.
if I enter the bios with the CPU at 50c, I get a CPU Overtemperature error press F1.

If after the stress test I leave the pc refreshing in idle and than I enter the bios I see no cpu over temperature error.
This makes me think that the CPU Power Thermal Control set to 120 refers to 120f.

Am I wrong?
Why if the hottest core is 74c bios gives me the "CPU overtemperature error" and why if I leave the PC in idle for a while after stress test and than I enter the bios
I don't have this error?

Thanks!


----------



## Allygash

Yep I have exactly the issue... same board


----------



## Allygash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> I wanted to ask if someone has encountered this specific issue. Every time I reboot and try to get into the BIOS, it will say entering setup and the American Megatrends logo will appear but only the logo and the system will hang. A hard reset solves the problem and I can enter the BIOS but its like anytime I restart the system and want to go into the BIOS this usually happens.
> On 0904 BIOS.


Sorry was meant to reply to this post. I have exactly the same problem... Same mobo same bios


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 2666MHz memory speed using the 100 strap.


Praz, what do you use for memory testing? I've been using Memtest86+ for preliminary (about 45 mins per pass) and the Windows extensive test for overnight thorough testing (takes over 4 hours per pass).

Right now looks like OCing my 2800 GeILs to 3000 works well, except I'm having problems booting. If it boots, no problem though the CPU gets hot fairly quickly - 80c after 6 mins stress testing - at the 1.35 vcore I need to use, the dimms look safe (I guess) - 41c max at 1.35v also.

Tried both 4.5GHz @ DDR4 3000 and 4.45GHz @ DDR4 3055 using strap 125. If I get it to boot memtest86+ passes both no errors and Windows boots fine and I can run Aida stress until it starts to cook after 6 mins or so, but getting it to boot is a you know what







.

X99-A / UEFI 0502 / 5820K


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Praz, what do you use for memory testing? I've been using Memtest86+ for preliminary (about 45 mins per pass) and the Windows extensive test for overnight thorough testing (takes over 4 hours per pass).
> 
> Right now looks like OCing my 2800 GeILs to 3000 works well, except I'm having problems booting. If it boots, no problem though the CPU gets hot fairly quickly - 80c after 6 mins - at the 1.35 vcore I need to use, the dimms look safe (I guess) - 41c max at 1.35v also.
> 
> Tried both 4.5GHz @ DDR4 3000 and 4.45GHz @ DDR4 3055 using strap 125. If I get it to boot memtest86+ passes both no errors and WIndows boots fine and I can run Aida stress until it starts to cook after 6 mins or so, but getting it to boot is a you know what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> X99-A / UEFI 0502


He is using this program:

MemTestPro.zip 15k .zip file


----------



## djgar

Thanks, Jpmboy! I'll check it out.


----------



## djgar

Looks like you need the memtest Deluxe version to test all ram. Anybody know if this would be any better than memtest86+ 5.01?


----------



## [email protected]

You can use memtest Pro if you wish. Use as many instances as cores+threads (so 16 instances). It is a bit of a pain to open that many, however. But its the right way to do it if using HCI Memtest for Windows,

I use Memtest Deluxe for eval/tuning. It is brutal and can take 8+ hours to get 100% coverage, however, I am finding if I pass that, there is little on the memory side if anything that can trip the system up in the OS.


----------



## djgar

Thanks, Raja!


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Any update on when the asus x99-s will be released in the US?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> Any update on when the asus x99-s will be released in the US?


Hello

Currently there are no plans to release the X99-S to the North American market.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Looks like you need the memtest Deluxe version to test all ram. Anybody know if this would be any better than memtest86+ 5.01?


Hello

As has already been mentioned it is Memtest For Windows. The non-Deluxe version will also allow testing all the available memory. I also use the bootable version that Raja has mentioned. It has been my experience on these newer platforms if memtest86 show an error there is definitely some type of issue. However, when it shows the memory has passed it is not conclusive that there are no memory related issues once booted into the operating system.


----------



## djgar

Well looks like I am now able to boot my X99-A at 4.5GHz & DDR4-3000 after I switched from adaptive to offset mode in the cache voltage and raised the offset to 0.2v.

I went with memtest Deluxe and ran a short test (the preliminary and 6% coverage to get a sanity check) for my 4.5GHz/DDR4-3000[15-15-15-24CR1] setup, then ran 100% coverage for my 4.45GHz/DDR4-2800[14-14-14-18CR1]. I just put up a photo of my rig's insides with the displays showing 75% completion. That took several hours. Interestingly I got a speed rating of 457 for the DDR4-3000 and 461 for the 2800 due to the 14 CAS vs. 15 CAS. And I had to use 1.35v for the 3000 and 1.28v for the 2800 so not a practical improvement for a lot more power needed.

I'm going to keep the 4.45GHz setup as my daily workhorse, as 4.5GHz doesn't buy much for the power expense. EIther way I like this beast. It clobbered my 4.6GHz Maximus V Extreme in the Aida benchmarks and very noticeably quicker in my Lightroom photo work.

Again, thanks for all the help in this thread!


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> As has already been mentioned it is Memtest For Windows. The non-Deluxe version will also allow testing all the available memory. I also use the bootable version that Raja has mentioned. It has been my experience on these newer platforms if memtest86 show an error there is definitely some type of issue. However, when it shows the memory has passed it is not conclusive that there are no memory related issues once booted into the operating system.


so theres only going to be the deluxe, A, and rampage? I thought there was another one in there?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> so theres only going to be the deluxe, A, and rampage? I thought there was another one in there?


There's also the WS ...


----------



## Greatskeem

Hey guys, quick question about overclocking, I boot up CPU-Z and while running prime 95, It stays at 4299MHZ core speed, however just curiously as I'm getting FPS drops in games and I boot up some games in window mode and I see CPU-Z, fluctuating for the core speed, 1899,3300,4299 etc, never fully locked onto 4300.

Anyway to fix this? Speedstep being disabled would fix this but what happens when its idle?

I'm not sure what is going on, if anyone can help it would be appreciated.

I7 [email protected] 4.3GHZ 1.250V
Crucial DDR4 2133MHZ
Asus X99 Deluxe @ 904 Bios
840 Evo SSD, 250GB+1TB
WD Black 4TB
Windows 8.1 Pro(latest update)

Thanks.


----------



## Ghoxt

Are you at the latest version of CPU-Z? also is CPU-Z set to a high priority? I think this may stray off topic for this thread if not mobo specific...


----------



## Greatskeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Are you at the latest version of CPU-Z? also is CPU-Z set to a high priority? I think this may stray off topic for this thread if not mobo specific...


I don't think its off-topic as I'm inquiring on whether a setting in the bios is doing this, I tried other monitoring tools, I think my CPU is being underutilized as its thinking I don't need the power.

However I wish there was a way to enable full load for gaming and Apps and normal speedsetp for when idle or watching movie,browsing net.

EDIT:Sorry I misunderstood Ghoxt, I deleted CPU-Z(old version) and used real-temp and its showing steady 4300MHZ, so I guess CPU-Z was the culprit, I guess the frame drop was because the video-card was being underutilized, I think I'm about to fix it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rcmorr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question about overclocking, I boot up CPU-Z and while running prime 95, It stays at 4299MHZ core speed, however just curiously as I'm getting FPS drops in games and I boot up some games in window mode and I see CPU-Z, fluctuating for the core speed, 1899,3300,4299 etc, never fully locked onto 4300.
> 
> Anyway to fix this? Speedstep being disabled would fix this but what happens when its idle?
> 
> I'm not sure what is going on, if anyone can help it would be appreciated.
> 
> I7 [email protected] 4.3GHZ 1.250V
> Crucial DDR4 2133MHZ
> Asus X99 Deluxe @ 904 Bios
> 840 Evo SSD, 250GB+1TB
> WD Black 4TB
> Windows 8.1 Pro(latest update)
> 
> Thanks.


I have the same issue and it's really hurting me in some games as I'll have serious fps drops, though games like BF4 run buttery smooth and keep my cpu maxed. I ran my [email protected] 24/7 with no issue, maybe I should disable speedstep.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> There's also the WS ...


And the Pro.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rcmorr09*
> 
> I have the same issue and it's really hurting me in some games as I'll have serious fps drops, though games like BF4 run buttery smooth and keep my cpu maxed. I ran my [email protected] 24/7 with no issue, maybe I should disable speedstep.


You might want to change the load percentages for speedstep in power options. Its to do with how the game loads the CPU.


----------



## Rcmorr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You might want to change the load percentages for speedstep in power options. Its to do with how the game loads the CPU.


I was unable to find how to change the load percentage so I just disabled it but with xmp enabled it bumped me up to 4ghz with only disabling speedstep. I'm gonna run AIDA for a bit and see if it's stable.


----------



## [email protected]

New UEFi build 1002 for the Deluxe. Some DRAM OC rules changed and for users of D2X soundcards that can't get the card to work without sleep:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnVWszck9mME8tZzA/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Silent Scone

Any chance there is more info on OC rules? Everything working spot on with 904, and 902 actually to be fair


----------



## [email protected]

Might eek a bit more OC margin out of some modules.


----------



## Silent Scone

Ok, cheers


----------



## kiwiis

Can confirm that the Xonar Essence STX works properly now without needing to sleep it to get sound. Thanks!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Well looks like I am now able to boot my X99-A at 4.5GHz & DDR4-3000 after I switched from adaptive to offset mode in the cache voltage and raised the offset to 0.2v.


Hello

Currently I recommend using adaptive for the CPU voltage only. For cache voltage use either offset or manual modes.


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Can confirm that the Xonar Essence STX works properly now without needing to sleep it to get sound. Thanks!


That's good to hear, hopefully it'll also work for RVE.

@[email protected]
I see that you have a new UEFI Version for the RVE in your signature. Does this also contain the soundcard fix? Can you give us an overview of what have been changed and is this a beta or final UEFI version? Going by version number, it looks like a final?

Edit: Found your post http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/1220#post_22992754
Going to try it when I get home.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> New UEFi build 1002 for the Deluxe. Some DRAM OC rules changed and for users of D2X soundcards that can't get the card to work without sleep:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnVWszck9mME8tZzA/view?usp=sharing


is this the same official bios that we will see on the official site??


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Currently I recommend using adaptive for the CPU voltage only. For cache voltage use either offset or manual modes.


Thanks Praz, I'll vouch for that









Are there any benefits from strap 100 vs. my current 125 for DDR4-2800 @ 4.45GHz?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thanks Praz, I'll vouch for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any benefits from strap 100 vs. my current 125 for DDR4-2800 @ 4.45GHz?


Hello

Depending on the CPU's IMC 2800 on the 100 strap can be a real handful. The only real benefit the 100 strap brings is the use of adaptive mode for the CPU. The amount of offset needed to overclock most processors isn't much of a detriment to using the 125 strap. Personally this is where I would run the board.


----------



## L36

1002 BIOS for the deluxe did the trick, my STX works now without sleep.


----------



## Praz

Hello

3000MHz memory speed using the 100 strap.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Depending on the CPU's IMC 2800 on the 100 strap can be a real handful. The only real benefit the 100 strap brings is the use of adaptive mode for the CPU. The amount of offset needed to overclock most processors isn't much of a detriment to using the 125 strap. Personally this is where I would run the board.


Thanks for the advice, Praz. I'll stick to 125.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, Praz. I'll stick to 125.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> 1002 BIOS for the deluxe did the trick, my STX works now without sleep.


My Xonar Essence STX is also working on the RAMPAGE V EXTREME UEFI 0801








Very cool.


----------



## Greatskeem

Hey guys, a few stupid questions:

What drives are necessery and which can be ignored for the Asus Deluxe X99 board on Windows 8.1?

I get the feeling I'm getting some conflicts as I ran the troubleshooter and it says

Network Controller doesn't have a driver

My Internet feels sluggish, like it runs great however when scrolling Images or changing sites, it chugs for a split second.

That part could be a firefox issue, I installed the following from the Asus X99 Deluxe website:

Bios 0904
Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.7329
Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver V19.1.51.0
Intel(R) Management Engine Interface V10.0.0.1204
Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V10.0.17

Should I delete any of these? Any I missed?










These are my background processes, any of these shouldn't be there like the AtkexCOM?(I don't have Asus Ai Installed)


----------



## kiwiis

atkexcom comes from the AMDA00 interface in System Devices. What that is, I don't know, but Windows Update likes to install drivers for it which results in that service running..


----------



## Greatskeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> atkexcom comes from the AMDA00 interface in System Devices. What that is, I don't know, but Windows Update likes to install drivers for it which results in that service running..


I see, It was abit weird as I know I did not Install it myself, thanks man...anyone know what it does and is it safe to get rid of?

System:

i7 [email protected] 1.250V
GTX 970 SLI
16GB [email protected]
250GB SSD 840 EVO
1TB SSD 840 EVO
4TB WD Black
Windows 8.1 Pro(latest update)
Bios: 0904


----------



## kiwiis

I removed the service and uninstalled the device without issue

EDIT: It just keeps reinstalling itself. Disabled the service instead this time.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> New UEFi build 1002 for the Deluxe. Some DRAM OC rules changed and for users of D2X soundcards that can't get the card to work without sleep:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnVWszck9mME8tZzA/view?usp=sharing


Thanks.


----------



## kx11

tried to install 1002 bios through bios EZ2 flash update but it says ( reading failed )


----------



## Greatskeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> I removed the service and uninstalled the device without issue
> 
> EDIT: It just keeps reinstalling itself. Disabled the service instead this time.


Yeah thanks, I don't think its using much resources, however I'll disable it anyway.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*
> 
> -snip- I installed the following from the Asus X99 Deluxe website:
> 
> Bios 0904
> *Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.7329*
> Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver V19.1.51.0
> Intel(R) Management Engine Interface V10.0.0.1204
> Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V10.0.17
> 
> -snip-
> 
> These are my background processes, any of these shouldn't be there like the AtkexCOM?(I don't have Asus Ai Installed)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*
> 
> I see, It was abit weird as I know I did not Install it myself, thanks man...anyone know what it does and is it safe to get rid of?
> 
> -snip-


I see "AtkSetup.exe" and "atkexComSvc.exe" inside Asus' Realtek Audio Driver zip file, if u look around "Realtek_Audio_Win7-8-8-1_V6017329\Driver\ACPIPatch\". Could be from there, I guess.


----------



## sblantipodi

New deluxe bios set the default CPU power thermal control to 115, with 0904 was 120.
Who knows what other parameters are changed without a serious changelog.

I think that new deluxe bios added a new bug.
My router continue to see my ethernet card also when the PC is in S5 state.
I enabled the ERP option to support S5 state but it not work with new bios.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> tried to install 1002 bios through bios EZ2 flash update but it says ( reading failed )


Use a FAT32 formatted flash drive


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> I removed the service and uninstalled the device without issue
> 
> EDIT: It just keeps reinstalling itself. Disabled the service instead this time.


It is needed for things like the ASUS BOOT setting Tool. I'd keep it on the system and install that tool - saves having to mash the del ket to get into UEFI. I use that tool on all my rigs here.


----------



## [email protected]

Deluxe Corsair LPX DDR4-2800 on 100 strap:


----------



## ssgwright

1002 fixed the ram boot issue, was getting bd and 55 errors on restart. would work fine on a cold boot but now with this new bios it's working great


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> 1002 fixed the ram boot issue, was getting bd and 55 errors on restart. would work fine on a cold boot but now with this new bios it's working great


100 strap for 3000 is still tough - but fine on 125. Just one of those things that's a side effect of platform limits.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Use a FAT32 formatted flash drive


it didn't work either

anyway i updated the bios using EZ update2 through AI SuiteII


----------



## [email protected]

Thats weird - must be something to do with how the drive was formatted and which port it was used in


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 100 strap for 3000 is still tough - but fine on 125. Just one of those things that's a side effect of platform limits.


I've been using 125... 5820 @ 4.625 37 ratio 1.35v 4000 cache 3000mhz ram 15 17 17 36 1t


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It is needed for things like the ASUS BOOT setting Tool. I'd keep it on the system and install that tool - saves having to mash the del ket to get into UEFI. I use that tool on all my rigs here.


Windows 8.1 can be told to boot into UEFI directly in the metro PC Settings app, if need be. But good to know for those still on 7


----------



## plagueman

Hello guys,
I have an issue with my X99 deluxe board and Gskill memory that I hope someone here and can help me with.
With bios setting on default, everything works fine without any issue. If I enable XMP profile (this is Gskill ripjaw DDR$ 2400 32GB kit, model F4-2400C15Q-32GRK), I can boot into windows (Win 7 Pro) and pretty much run anything without any problem. However, once I try to shut down the PC, windows seem to get stuck on "shutting down" screen to an extent that I have to physically turn off the PC. On the next boot up the asus bios then tells me the overclock failed.
I have tried entering the ram setting manually and the result is the same. I have run memtest86+ on the modules with no error. Does anyone know what seems to be issue here? Thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plagueman*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I have an issue with my X99 deluxe board and Gskill memory that I hope someone here and can help me with.
> With bios setting on default, everything works fine without any issue. If I enable XMP profile (this is Gskill ripjaw DDR$ 2400 32GB kit, model F4-2400C15Q-32GRK), I can boot into windows (Win 7 Pro) and pretty much run anything without any problem. However, once I try to shut down the PC, windows seem to get stuck on "shutting down" screen to an extent that I have to physically turn off the PC. On the next boot up the asus bios then tells me the overclock failed.
> I have tried entering the ram setting manually and the result is the same. I have run memtest86+ on the modules with no error. Does anyone know what seems to be issue here? Thanks in advance!


1) Overclocking failed is displayed because you are holding in the power button to force a hard shutdown I suspect. This is a feature that encourages safe POST on the subsequent power up.

2) I suspect your system isn't fully stable - probably need to adjust VCCSA.

3) Update to UEFI 1002 if you have not already.

-Raja


----------



## plagueman

Hi Raja,

Thanks for quick reply and the help! I will try the 1002 update and will also try raising VCCSA voltage. If a voltage increase fixed the issue, is that a sign that the RAM is not meeting its specs or just the system combined is not just working on default voltages?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plagueman*
> 
> Hi Raja,
> 
> Thanks for quick reply and the help! I will try the 1002 update and will also try raising VCCSA voltage. If a voltage increase fixed the issue, is that a sign that the RAM is not meeting its specs or just the system combined is not just working on default voltages?


Technically, DDR4-2400 is an overclocked configuration so the CPU and CPU memory controller may need voltage adjustments to run it.


----------



## Stefan123

With the Xeon E5v3 coming up: Is the X99 Deluxe able to handle these monsters?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> With the Xeon E5v3 coming up: Is the X99 Deluxe able to handle these monsters?


Hello

Already quite a few listed as supported. Did you check the CPU compatibility QVL?


----------



## Stefan123

Code:



Code:


Intel® Socket 2011-v3 Core™ i7 Processors 
Supports Intel® 22 nm CPU

... is on their website.

Where did you get your information? The only Xeon user i could find was kingpin with his 3DMark worldrecord.

Ooops got it, their support site has some Xeons. Anyhow, 1660 v3 is missing, any information on this one?


----------



## Nopileus

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_CPU/

Check this


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nopileus*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_CPU/
> 
> Check this


it's funny.
cpu support change everyday on that page.


----------



## Jpmboy

*OCN Firestrike Ultra Top 30*


----------



## ocmcdizzle

For anyone curious, TRIM does appear to work in Windows 7 on the XP941 with X99 (I'm on the WS board), contrary to assumptions made regarding the OS in the widely referenced anandtech article that only used Z68. Verified with trimcheck 0.7 / fsutil / crystaldiskinfo.


----------



## wuffo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plagueman*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I have an issue with my X99 deluxe board and Gskill memory that I hope someone here and can help me with.
> With bios setting on default, everything works fine without any issue. If I enable XMP profile (this is Gskill ripjaw DDR$ 2400 32GB kit, model F4-2400C15Q-32GRK), I can boot into windows (Win 7 Pro) and pretty much run anything without any problem. However, once I try to shut down the PC, windows seem to get stuck on "shutting down" screen to an extent that I have to physically turn off the PC. On the next boot up the asus bios then tells me the overclock failed.
> I have tried entering the ram setting manually and the result is the same. I have run memtest86+ on the modules with no error. Does anyone know what seems to be issue here? Thanks in advance!


I had a similar issue. In Task Manager, Processes, Show processes from all users, do you see the System process pegged at one core of CPU?


----------



## plagueman

Thanks for the reply! I will check that if I can get into my system. I tired to update to UEFI 1001 as Raja suggested. Update completed but now I can't get into windows! After the bios flash screen I have the blank screen with curser flashing here and there and then it loads UEFI Bios screen. I tried forcing my boot drive (Plextor M2 drive) but it just does the same!
I then went back to the older 0904 but have the same issue and can't get the windows to boot. Any idea what is causing this?
By the way, how did you fix the original problem of windows not shutting down properly?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plagueman*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I will check that if I can get into my system. I tired to update to UEFI 1001 as Raja suggested. Update completed but now I can't get into windows! After the bios flash screen I have the blank screen with curser flashing here and there and then it loads UEFI Bios screen. I tried forcing my boot drive (Plextor M2 drive) but it just does the same!
> I then went back to the older 0904 but have the same issue and can't get the windows to boot. Any idea what is causing this?
> By the way, how did you fix the original problem of windows not shutting down properly?


Hello

After flashing the UEFI did you revert to the boot and CSM settings that were being used before flashing?


----------



## plagueman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> After flashing the UEFI did you revert to the boot and CSM settings that were being used before flashing?


Yes, they are as before. In fact I had not made any changes to those settings. My plextor drive is the first on the boot priority. I just booted from Windows 7 media and run the startup fix but that didn't make any impact either.


----------



## plagueman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plagueman*
> 
> Yes, they are as before. In fact I had not made any changes to those settings. My plextor drive is the first on the boot priority. I just booted from Windows 7 media and run the startup fix but that didn't make any impact either.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plagueman*
> 
> Yes, they are as before. In fact I had not made any changes to those settings. My plextor drive is the first on the boot priority. I just booted from Windows 7 media and run the startup fix but that didn't make any impact either.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> After flashing the UEFI did you revert to the boot and CSM settings that were being used before flashing?


Well, something wired happened. I changed the CSM setting from 'enabled' to auto, after restart bios was not showing any of my drives..then I changed it back to enabled and restarted and now windows loads! so, still the original setting but don't know what fixed the issue. Now, I am afraid to update UEFI to 1001 version since I may get stuck with the same problem.
Thanks for the help though


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plagueman*
> 
> Well, something wired happened. I changed the CSM setting from 'enabled' to auto, after restart bios was not showing any of my drives..then I changed it back to enabled and restarted and now windows loads! so, still the original setting but don't know what fixed the issue. Now, I am afraid to update UEFI to 1001 version since I may get stuck with the same problem.
> Thanks for the help though


The latest UEFI is 1002.

I suggest you update to that build and take it from there. Apply the same settings again after POST then save and exit and set your BOOT order as needed.

If you are that concerned make backup images.


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey guys - check this out:



Port to a digital picture frame with AID64 via USB. Very little overhead.


----------



## springs113

I don't see this new uefi on the site or by using the ai software.
Where are you guys obtaining this from?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey guys - check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> Port to a digital picture frame with AID64 via USB. Very little overhead.


Hello

Looks nice. You can also make custom gauges if you wish but it involves quite a bit of work.


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I don't see this new uefi on the site or by using the ai software.
> Where are you guys obtaining this from?


These forums. Raja has links in his signature.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> These forums. Raja has links in his signature.


Hello

The links are also in the post above yours.


----------



## plagueman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The latest UEFI is 1002.
> 
> I suggest you update to that build and take it from there. Apply the same settings again after POST then save and exit and set your BOOT order as needed.
> 
> If you are that concerned make backup images.


Sorry, I meant 1002..The strange thing is that the boot order or CSM setting were all as they were prior to bios flash. Anyhow, I plan to do what you just suggested, make an image so I can restore if I ran to that problem again. Thanks!


----------



## Chrono Detector

I'm interested in getting the Rampage V Extreme board, are there any known issues? And also, is the OC Panel any good? Is using it reliable or is it a wiser idea to use the BIOS to overclock? And one last question, how long does it take for the board to POST?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey guys - check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> Port to a digital picture frame with AID64 via USB. Very little overhead.


Going through your hardware list I was wondering how you were getting such low temps with the XSPC 360 rad then saw that huge external rad







. Here's my humble Aida64 / True Launch Bar desktop readings.



With my X99-A / 5820K I found nothing to gain with DDR4-3055 @ 15-15-15-24CR1 vs. DDR4-2800 14-14-14-24CR1 never mind having to raise the ram from 1.28v to 1.35v.

At a really stable low power 4.45GHz DDR4-2800 14-14-14-24CR1 I'm a very happy camper.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Going through your hardware list I was wondering how you were getting such low temps with the XSPC 360 rad then saw that huge external rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here's my humble Aida64 / True Launch Bar desktop readings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my X99-A / 5820K I found nothing to gain with DDR4-3055 @ 15-15-15-24CR1 vs. DDR4-2800 14-14-14-24CR1 never mind having to raise the ram from 1.28v to 1.35v.
> 
> At a really stable low power 4.45GHz DDR4-2800 14-14-14-24CR1 I'm a very happy camper.


lol - 3 OCd kingpins (or titans previously) and that 360 is a fire breather! I'm hoping the 980 classifieds generate lower BTUs.









the aquacomputer gigant does a fantastic job with only 1x180mm fan (silverstone)


----------



## Fan o' water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> For anyone curious, TRIM does appear to work in Windows 7 on the XP941 with X99 (I'm on the WS board), contrary to assumptions made regarding the OS in the widely referenced anandtech article that only used Z68. Verified with trimcheck 0.7 / fsutil / crystaldiskinfo.


I plan to add an XP941 once they get the thermals under control. Does your run hot? Puget Systems tested them and they were scorching.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> I plan to add an XP941 once they get the thermals under control. Does your run hot? Puget Systems tested them and they were scorching.


I have 2 of them installed (one boot and one scratch drive (on the PCIe card)). They get hot, yes. Idle (low mail and internet stuff) temps are 40C (VRM 50C) and on load 55C. They are really fast however.


----------



## Fan o' water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I have 2 of them installed (one boot and one scratch drive (on the PCIe card)). They get hot, yes. Idle (low mail and internet stuff) temps are 40C (VRM 50C) and on load 55C. They are really fast however.


Thanks!
Puget Systems stated they were getting to 113C. Maybe they have already got the cooler running controller mentioned in the article. I want one as a boot drive mounted on the mobo.

http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Samsung-XP941-Plextor-PX-G256M6e-M-2-Qualification-575/


----------



## edit0r

Hello guys,
Quick question... In the JJ (from Asus) Youtube videos preseting the Asus x99 DELUXE motherboard he presents the VRM capacitors being 10k but on the Asus page I found this info on the special features section of the board and I quote "ASUS High-Quality 5K-Hour Solid Capacitors - 2.5x long lifespan with excellent durability "

So the the VRM has 10k capacitors or 5k?

Thank you


----------



## edit0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> They get hot, yes. Idle (low mail and internet stuff) temps are 40C (VRM 50C) and on load 55C..


I have a similar behavior from an MSATA Intel 525 240Gb drive in a laptop. In idle is sits at 40C, on use (booting,game loading,etc) it hits 52... BUT with continuous big file transfers it hits 80C or more... it usually throttles when it reaches high temps and the copy speed takes a dive suddenly.


----------



## Rcmorr09

Should I turn on "Intel RST" in the bios if I run the driver on my desktop? Board is an x99 deluxe and a crucial mx100(512).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> Thanks!
> Puget Systems stated they were getting to 113C. Maybe they have already got the cooler running controller mentioned in the article. I want one as a boot drive mounted on the mobo.
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Samsung-XP941-Plextor-PX-G256M6e-M-2-Qualification-575/


I've been running that exact plextor. using an IR thermometer I've yet to see temps >50C even during a disk clone. But it is on a benchtop rig...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rcmorr09*
> 
> Should I turn on "Intel RST" in the bios if I run the driver on my desktop? Board is an x99 deluxe and a crucial mx100(512).


Yes, you want to use both. They work in conjunction with each other. If you do RAID you need to set that in the BIOS Advanced / PCH Storage section.


----------



## Rcmorr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yes, you want to use both. They work in conjunction with each other. If you do RAID you need to set that in the BIOS Advanced / PCH Storage section.


Thanks for the answer, I only run 1 SSD so I'll make sure to turn it on.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been running that exact plextor. using an IR thermometer I've yet to see temps >50C even during a disk clone. But it is on a benchtop rig...


AIDA64 shows my OCZ Vertex's reporting 30c constantly. What an amazing cooling mechanism these drives have!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> AIDA64 shows my OCZ Vertex's reporting 30c constantly. What an amazing cooling mechanism these drives have!


Hello

The Vertex 3 does not have any type of temperature sensor. The reported value is a static placeholder.


----------



## littleredwagen

I have ran into a weird issue on my deluxe board. I am using the external fan card, I have the cable connected to the board and the power plugged in and the fans are turning, but the AiSuite Fan software doesn't see them. I am running the latest 1002 UEFI BIOS. head scratching going on here


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The Vertex 3 does not have any type of temperature sensor. The reported value is a static placeholder.


Thanks, Praz, I figured as much, hence the smileys. They're probably afraid to show it







. Mine do get air straight in but who knows how hot they're getting since I don't have an IR temp meter.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littleredwagen*
> 
> I have ran into a weird issue on my deluxe board. I am using the external fan card, I have the cable connected to the board and the power plugged in and the fans are turning, but the AiSuite Fan software doesn't see them. I am running the latest 1002 UEFI BIOS. head scratching going on here


1) Ensure the fan headers are set to the correct type in UEFI (DC or PWM) - you should be able to see them in there as well.

2) Make sure you are using the latest version of AI Suite.

If that does not help, list the fan make and model, how many there are (include anything funky such as splitters etc. if being used).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thanks, Praz, I figured as much, hence the smileys. They're probably afraid to show it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mine do get air straight in but who knows how hot they're getting since I don't have an IR temp meter.


Hello

You're welcome. Few consumer SSDs have working temperature sensors.


----------



## Jpmboy

sorry for the fuzzy phone pics. Have the Koolance data -> AID64 ->LCD. You are right. Addicting!


----------



## compunerdy

Thanks to this thread I found Aida64.. it is a very nice program. I created a custom sensor panel for my desktop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> Thanks to this thread I found Aida64.. it is a very nice program. I created a custom sensor panel for my desktop.


Nice!


----------



## TheGovernment

For the guys with the xp941s. I stuck a few rasberry pi heatsinks on mine and it dropped the temps a ton over a load. For 5 bucks, just stick them on and done. Pics are in tye asus ws owners thread.


----------



## littleredwagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Ensure the fan headers are set to the correct type in UEFI (DC or PWM) - you should be able to see them in there as well.
> 
> 2) Make sure you are using the latest version of AI Suite.
> 
> If that does not help, list the fan make and model, how many there are (include anything funky such as splitters etc. if being used).


all fans are PWM Fans minus one that is not plugged into the fan extension card. They are Corsair SP120 Performance PWMs No spittlers or extenders. I am fairly certain I set fan mode to PWM in the UEFI I remember doing it, and the UEFI shows the Corsairs conntected to the board but not the ones on the extension card. I will check again and will update AiSuite 3


----------



## compunerdy

Is there still no way using asus products/software to control the chassis fans based off GPU temp?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> Is there still no way using asus products/software to control the chassis fans based off GPU temp?


Use the thermal sensor header.


----------



## compunerdy

I realize it can be done that way.. If GPU tweak can report the temperature then why has this not been implemented via software? It seems like everything is there to do it but it is just not a option.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> I realize it can be done that way.. If GPU tweak can report the temperature then why has this not been implemented via software? It seems like everything is there to do it but it is just not a option.


Hello

Could be any number of reasons why this has yet to be implemented. The thermal sensor header is the available option currently.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> I realize it can be done that way.. If GPU tweak can report the temperature then why has this not been implemented via software? It seems like everything is there to do it but it is just not a option.


Every GPU might have a different implementation, which means you need to create code for each one separately and test it. Not very practical for Asus.


----------



## compunerdy

I was assuming Asus writes GPU tweak and Fanxpert in which case they are already writing the code to read the GPU temp and control chassis fans.


----------



## [email protected]

It isn't that easy, if it were we would do it. As stated earlier use the thermal sensor headers.


----------



## Canis-X

Sounds to me like this would be an awesome suggestion for a feature to be added to the functionality of the software, however I don't think that this is the appropriate venue for such topics and I doubt that either Raja or Praz are part of ASUS business analyst, engineering, or development department.


----------



## [email protected]

Actually I am. My answer is above, it isn't going to happen any time soon no matter how smart it sounds. Sorry.


----------



## compunerdy

I gathered as much.. I will try and find another venue.


----------



## djgar

If you noticed that memory timings were not displaying for DDR4 dimms in the AIDA64 OSD or sensor panel, I reported the bug and the new beta now displays them. Those guys waste no time getting things right!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> If you noticed that memory timings were not displaying for DDR4 dimms in the AIDA64 OSD or sensor panel, I reported the bug and the new beta now displays them. *Those guys waste no time getting things right!*


very true!


----------



## Fan o' water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been running that exact plextor. using an IR thermometer I've yet to see temps >50C even during a disk clone. But it is on a benchtop rig...


The answer might be want editor stated - regular useage it is about 50C. Big file transfers it gets much hotter.

I will wait for Windows 10 to come out and switch over. My new 850 Pro is no slouch even if sata driven.


----------



## Fan o' water

Question for Raja or Praz - how well optimized is the auto overclocking function on the X99-A?
I was struggling to get anywhere on my own, so decided to let the mobo have a go. It came up with 4.4GHz at 1.321v. I had voltage at auto, but temps limited to 90C max.

So if I were to try for a higher oc on my own, should I start with bumping the cpu load line cal to 8 or so? and then bump voltage to 1.35 and try for 4.5?

Thanks

p.s. I used the 5way guide someone posted here - so thanks for that!


----------



## Cr4zy

I've spent a while looking now but i feel being this tired isn't helping.
X99-E WS, is there an option to disable usb power on shutdown. i have a few peripherals with annoying bright leds on that i have to unplug for now


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> I've spent a while looking now but i feel being this tired isn't helping.
> X99-E WS, is there an option to disable usb power on shutdown. i have a few peripherals with annoying bright leds on that i have to unplug for now


Have you tried the Windows Power Management section for the individual USB peripheral properties in the device manager? There's often an "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" option.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> Question for Raja or Praz - how well optimized is the auto overclocking function on the X99-A?
> I was struggling to get anywhere on my own, so decided to let the mobo have a go. It came up with 4.4GHz at 1.321v. I had voltage at auto, but temps limited to 90C max.
> 
> So if I were to try for a higher oc on my own, should I start with bumping the cpu load line cal to 8 or so? and then bump voltage to 1.35 and try for 4.5?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> p.s. I used the 5way guide someone posted here - so thanks for that!


That sounds fine - you can make the test of 5-Way more stringent by manipulating/toggling settings in the advanced options section before you run it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> I've spent a while looking now but i feel being this tired isn't helping.
> X99-E WS, is there an option to disable usb power on shutdown. i have a few peripherals with annoying bright leds on that i have to unplug for now


Depending upon how your PSU supports it, you can try enabling ErP in UEFI.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Raja will the asus x99-pro be the same as the x99-s? When is the pro being released (pro)?
thanks


----------



## Weber

I've just started looking at this.

With Asus Suite, x99 deluxe pair of reference Asus 980's sli, it's not controlling rpm with temperature.

The 980's fans are not controlled from from the on auto or manual temp curve. As the temp rises, the dot of the fan speed stays at the X axis (bottom) and moves right with temperature. The Fans do not speed up. On Auto, I don't hear or feel the fans when the temp rises. GPUTeak shows the rpm at minimum, both cards.

Things that work:

The Asus Suite fan calibration button does ramp them from full to off.
The manual set rpm works.
I can set them full on and run benchmarks that way.
GPUTweak's manual fan curve works correctly, rpm follows the manual line with temperature.

Sames cards moved to Z97 board, Asus Suite manual fan curve follows and work's correctly.
The Asus Suite used was the latest from the support download site, I have not tried going back one.

Anybody else having issues ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> I've just started looking at this.
> 
> With Asus Suite, x99 deluxe pair of reference Asus 980's sli, it's not controlling rpm with temperature.
> 
> The 980's fans are not controlled from from the on auto or manual temp curve. As the temp rises, the dot of the fan speed stays at the X axis (bottom) and moves right with temperature. The Fans do not speed up. On Auto, I don't hear or feel the fans when the temp rises. GPUTeak shows the rpm at minimum, both cards.
> 
> Things that work:
> 
> The Asus Suite fan calibration button does ramp them from full to off.
> The manual set rpm works.
> I can set them full on and run benchmarks that way.
> GPUTweak's manual fan curve works correctly, rpm follows the manual line with temperature.
> 
> Sames cards moved to Z97 board, Asus Suite manual fan curve follows and work's correctly.
> The Asus Suite used was the latest from the support download site, I have not tried going back one.
> 
> Anybody else having issues ?


Would not rely Fan Xpert to control the GPU fans. Set a separate profile for them as required using GPU Tweak.


----------



## MacClipper

Can the Asus staff here confirm if the latest X99-A BIOS 0502 already has the sound card bugfix as found in the other models or is another new BIOS incoming? TIA


----------



## [email protected]

X99-a will get build 1004 soon. It will have the patch in that build.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> X99-a will get build 1004 soon. It will have the patch in that build.


Yummy! New X99-A BIOS! Any new perks?

In reference to the VCCSA voltages, can we get a good description on how these work? I tried playing with them but couldn't make head or tails of what each voltage does. The cache voltages behave as one would expect, e.g. a specified offset over what it would normally produce automatically. But the VCCSA didn't seem to behave this way. Or mAybe I'm hallucinating - finally, a flashback!


----------



## z3razerviper

Hello Raja first time poster to these forums. I just did a new build using the x99-e ws and and having issues with random reboots. The screen just goes black and the machine restarts. I have the following installed.

Asus X99-E WS (Bios 0606) Note had reboots on shipping bios as well.
Corsair AX1200i Power Supply
Crucial Ballistix 4x4G (BLS4G4D240FSA) Note tomorrw these will be changed out with the 8GB modules crucial sent me the wrong kit.
nVidia GTX 580 (want to upgrade but cant afford it now) (slot 1)
nVidia GTX 260 (going to use a a physics card) (slot 3)
Micron 256GB SSD (MTFDDAK256MAM-1K1 (Boot)
Samsung 830 (128GB) Used a cache accelator
3xWD Blacks 1TB WD1001FALS (Want to raid 5 them for my steam drive the accelerate that with samsung)
1xWB Black 2TB WD2001FASS
Creative Labs ZxR

Bios stock settings except for setting raid. Any ideas and what other info can i provide?


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Why is the 1002 bios for x99 deluxe still not available on asus website? What is the changelog btw?


----------



## Fan o' water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That sounds fine - you can make the test of 5-Way more stringent by manipulating/toggling settings in the advanced options section before you run it.


Thanks Raja!

So while watching the auto tuning it was showing 1.394 volts, but when it finished it locked in 1.321v. I tried a run with 1.4v as the max and auto tuning came up with a lower final oc (4.3 instead of 4.4).
Does this imply if I am to get a higher oc I will need to do it manually?

I can see it set load line cal to 9, current to 140% - are there any other voltages 5 way tuning sets that might not be displayed?
Also, does turning off hyper threading gain much?

Thanks!


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> Why is the 1002 bios for x99 deluxe still not available on asus website? What is the changelog btw?


"Some DRAM OC rules changed and for users of D2X soundcards that can't get the card to work without sleep:" -Raja


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> Raja will the asus x99-pro be the same as the x99-s? When is the pro being released (pro)?
> thanks


afaik, X99S is a higher end model than X99Pro.
X99S will not be selling in NA territories though.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Hello Raja first time poster to these forums. I just did a new build using the x99-e ws and and having issues with random reboots. The screen just goes black and the machine restarts. I have the following installed.
> 
> Asus X99-E WS (Bios 0606) Note had reboots on shipping bios as well.
> Corsair AX1200i Power Supply
> Crucial Ballistix 4x4G (BLS4G4D240FSA) Note tomorrw these will be changed out with the 8GB modules crucial sent me the wrong kit.
> nVidia GTX 580 (want to upgrade but cant afford it now) (slot 1)
> nVidia GTX 260 (going to use a a physics card) (slot 3)
> Micron 256GB SSD (MTFDDAK256MAM-1K1 (Boot)
> Samsung 830 (128GB) Used a cache accelator
> 3xWD Blacks 1TB WD1001FALS (Want to raid 5 them for my steam drive the accelerate that with samsung)
> 1xWB Black 2TB WD2001FASS
> Creative Labs ZxR
> 
> Bios stock settings except for setting raid. Any ideas and what other info can i provide?


Try the newmemory when you get it and report back.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> Thanks Raja!
> 
> So while watching the auto tuning it was showing 1.394 volts, but when it finished it locked in 1.321v. I tried a run with 1.4v as the max and auto tuning came up with a lower final oc (4.3 instead of 4.4).
> Does this imply if I am to get a higher oc I will need to do it manually?
> 
> I can see it set load line cal to 9, current to 140% - are there any other voltages 5 way tuning sets that might not be displayed?
> Also, does turning off hyper threading gain much?
> 
> Thanks!


Probably wasn't stable enough to pass the stress tests.

As for the rest nothing you need to worry about voltage wise. I dont turn off HT on my CPUs, so I'm not the person to ask about that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> Why is the 1002 bios for x99 deluxe still not available on asus website? What is the changelog btw?


This has come up many times. Sadly whoever deals with updating the site has little in the way to do with either Raja or the bios engineers. It's exactly the same bios as the one in his signature.


----------



## noobrifle

Are there any settings I need to change in 1002 to get my D2X to work on the X99-Deluxe? Still need to put the PC to sleep before I can get a sound output.

Running 2x GT970's in SLI + the Xonar D2X. No other PCIE/m.2 devices.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobrifle*
> 
> Are there any settings I need to change in 1002 to get my D2X to work on the X99-Deluxe? Still need to put the PC to sleep before I can get a sound output.
> 
> Running 2x GT970's in SLI + the Xonar D2X. No other PCIE/m.2 devices.


Try the unofficial drivers at http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/
Also, do a CMOS clear before hand.


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Depending upon how your PSU supports it, you can try enabling ErP in UEFI.


If I enable ERP either S5 or S4&S5, upon shutdown I still have powered USB ports. While it turns off devices like the mouse/keyboard LEDs, if I rpess a key the LEDs come back on. Other devices such as LED strips stay on continuosly. Can't seem to solve it with anything in the BIOS so far


----------



## [email protected]

I did say it depends how the PSU supports erp. Nothing you can do.


----------



## michael joshua

HELP !
I just bought my Asus Rampage v extreme, but when I finish build the pc and want to boot it for the first time, it fail, it always shut down by it self (the error code display shows 6F)...then when I remove one of my ram (right ,red color slot), its work.....and then i put back the ram to (right,black color slot), it can boot, but bios don't detect it (16 GB only read 12).....it can work when I put the ram on left, black color slot ..........it is just like that or the RAM slot just broken ?.....so now, 4gb x 3 on left slots, 4gb x 1 on right slots.....you guys think the slot broken??


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael joshua*
> 
> HELP !
> I just bought my Asus Rampage v extreme, but when I finish build the pc and want to boot it for the first time, it fail, it always shut down by it self (the error code display shows 6F)...then when I remove one of my ram (right ,red color slot), its work.....and then i put back the ram to (right,black color slot), it can boot, but bios don't detect it (16 GB only read 12).....it can work when I put the ram on left, black color slot ..........it is just like that or the RAM slot just broken ?.....so now, 4gb x 3 on left slots, 4gb x 1 on right slots.....you guys think the slot broken??


Hello

Complete and accurate system details would be helpful.


----------



## michael joshua

Intel i7 5820k
MSI GTX 980 4G
4GB X 4 Corsair vengeance DDR4 Ram
Asus Rampage V extreme
CoolerMaster bronze 750 watt
SSD Intel 240GB
3tb Harddisk 7500 RPM


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael joshua*
> 
> Intel i7 5820k
> MSI GTX 980 4G
> 4GB X 4 Corsair vengeance DDR4 Ram
> Asus Rampage V extreme
> CoolerMaster bronze 750 watt
> SSD Intel 240GB
> 3tb Harddisk 7500 RPM


For 4 sticks use only the red slots


----------



## z3razerviper

I think i figured out the random reboot problem the bios was overclocking everything by default. So i set it to stock settings have had not had a random reboot yet.

However I am having an issue with the 32GB ram kit i just received
The new memory (note the old one was not bad they just sent me the 16GB kit instead of the 32GB kit) will not recognize whats in slot b1 if I have it set to anything above 2200. The memory is rated at 2400 so I am a little concerned. Note I have moved the modules around so and its always slot b1 so i dont think its a bad module but any advise would be appreciated. This does not happen on the 16GB kit.

Asus X99-E WS (Bios 0606) Note had reboots on shipping bios as well.
Corsair AX1200i Power Supply
Crucial Ballistix 4x8G
nVidia GTX 580 (want to upgrade but cant afford it now) (slot 1)
nVidia GTX 260 (going to use a a physics card) (slot 5)
Micron 256GB SSD (MTFDDAK256MAM-1K1 (Boot)
Samsung 830 (128GB) Used a cache accelator
3xWD Blacks 1TB WD1001FALS (Raid 0)
1xWB Black 2TB WD2001FASS Accelerated by samsung ssd
Creative Labs ZxR


----------



## michael joshua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael joshua*
> 
> Intel i7 5820k
> MSI GTX 980 4G
> 4GB X 4 Corsair vengeance DDR4 Ram
> Asus Rampage V extreme
> CoolerMaster bronze 750 watt
> SSD Intel 240GB
> 3tb Harddisk 7500 RPM


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> For 4 sticks use only the red slots


that's the problem bro...I plug the ram all 4 on red color slot ,it fail to boot...once I remove the ram from the on of right ,red color slot...it can boot....now I use 4gb x 2 on left red slot,4gb x 1 on left black color slot and, 4gb x 1 on right, red color slot...........and my question is, how to plug all 4 ram in red color slots without fail to boot or undetected (16gb but bios detect only 12 gb) ?


----------



## Fan o' water

USB 3.0connectors usb3_12 and usb3_34 do not seem to be working on my X99-A. All the 3.0 connections by the I/O shield are working. I have uninstalled the intel drivers and reinstalled them. I have tried two usb3.0 panel mount cables. Both recognize usb 2.0 devices instantly.

Neither cable sits that snugly, but they will not come out without a solid pull. I have checked repeatedly that they are fully seated.

Is there a known issue about this? Could something in the bios need setting/changing?

Thanks in advance


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> USB 3.0connectors usb3_12 and usb3_34 do not seem to be working on my X99-A. All the 3.0 connections by the I/O shield are working. I have uninstalled the intel drivers and reinstalled them. I have tried two usb3.0 panel mount cables. Both recognize usb 2.0 devices instantly.
> 
> Neither cable sits that snugly, but they will not come out without a solid pull. I have checked repeatedly that they are fully seated.
> 
> Is there a known issue about this? Could something in the bios need setting/changing?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I am using both connectors with no problems. You need to install the Asmedia drivers for those.


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That sounds fine - you can make the test of 5-Way more stringent by manipulating/toggling settings in the advanced options section before you run it.


Hello Raja

I have a question for you.. Does 5-Way optimization save voltage, clock, multiplier, ram settings etc to the bios ? If we uninstall the program would we still have those settings somewhere in bios ?


----------



## Nopileus

It does all those changes in the bios.

Fan expert settings for example are in software. (and sometimes don't properly apply for me...)


----------



## Fan o' water

Thanks djgar! I uninstalled and reinstalled the driver a second time, but this time it took for whatever reason
Cheers!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Hello Raja
> 
> I have a question for you.. Does 5-Way optimization save voltage, clock, multiplier, ram settings etc to the bios ? If we uninstall the program would we still have those settings somewhere in bios ?


Yes it writes the values to uefi.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> I think i figured out the random reboot problem the bios was overclocking everything by default. So i set it to stock settings have had not had a random reboot yet.
> 
> However I am having an issue with the 32GB ram kit i just received
> The new memory (note the old one was not bad they just sent me the 16GB kit instead of the 32GB kit) will not recognize whats in slot b1 if I have it set to anything above 2200. The memory is rated at 2400 so I am a little concerned. Note I have moved the modules around so and its always slot b1 so i dont think its a bad module but any advise would be appreciated. This does not happen on the 16GB kit.
> 
> Asus X99-E WS (Bios 0606) Note had reboots on shipping bios as well.
> Corsair AX1200i Power Supply
> Crucial Ballistix 4x8G
> nVidia GTX 580 (want to upgrade but cant afford it now) (slot 1)
> nVidia GTX 260 (going to use a a physics card) (slot 5)
> Micron 256GB SSD (MTFDDAK256MAM-1K1 (Boot)
> Samsung 830 (128GB) Used a cache accelator
> 3xWD Blacks 1TB WD1001FALS (Raid 0)
> 1xWB Black 2TB WD2001FASS Accelerated by samsung ssd
> Creative Labs ZxR


Make sure the tpu switch isn't on. That's the auto ic feature.

To run the memory over 2200 are you using xmp?


----------



## overclockFrance

When I let RAM frequency and timings to AUTO, Prime 95 is OK after more than 1 hour. If I enter 2133 and 15-15-15-35-2T for the RAM modules, same parameters as AUTO, Prime 95 crashes after less than 5 minutes. It seems a bios bug.

Another problem with RAM : as soon as I try to overclock memory (2400 Mhz and more), Prime 95 fails very rapidly whereas I own 2400 Mhz modules. I tested with 100 and 125 CPU strap. I used the XMP profile. A bios bug too ?


----------



## [email protected]

Contact Asus support France and ask them for help.


----------



## Ryncrash

ASUS x99 Deluxe, Is anyone having an issue with 54bmps cap. I bought a bad ass board with 802.11 ac wifi adapter and stuck at 802.11a signal.
Router is Netgear Nighthawk 802.11AC
I can't find any drivers related to this issue. Just wanted to see if anyone else is having the same issue.

To check your Speed.
Open Network connections, right click on which adapter and view status.
SPEED for me is 54.0Mbps with Asus Drivers http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/

Googled Broadcom 802.11ac network Adapter found some driver Driver Version: 7.10.96.0
this allowed speeds up to 214.6Mbps

Still this is not 1.3Gbps or even 600Mbps


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> ASUS x99 Deluxe, Is anyone having an issue with 54bmps cap. I bought a bad ass board with 802.11 ac wifi adapter and stuck at 802.11a signal.
> Router is Netgear Nighthawk 802.11AC
> I can't find any drivers related to this issue. Just wanted to see if anyone else is having the same issue.
> 
> To check your Speed.
> Open Network connections, right click on which adapter and view status.
> SPEED for me is 54.0Mbps with Asus Drivers http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Googled Broadcom 802.11ac network Adapter found some driver Driver Version: 7.10.96.0
> this allowed speeds up to 214.6Mbps
> 
> Still this is not 1.3Gbps or even 600Mbps


Hello

Same router here. Distance is about 60 feet through 3 walls.


----------



## sblantipodi

Am I wrong or the new 1002 BIOS ]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> If I enable ERP either S5 or S4&S5, upon shutdown I still have powered USB ports. While it turns off devices like the mouse/keyboard LEDs, if I rpess a key the LEDs come back on. Other devices such as LED strips stay on continuosly. Can't seem to solve it with anything in the BIOS so far


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I did say it depends how the PSU supports erp. Nothing you can do.


It's a bug of the Asus motherboards.
I have the same problem with a Corsair AX860i that support ErP standards without problems on other motherboards.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> If I enable ERP either S5 or S4&S5, upon shutdown I still have powered USB ports. While it turns off devices like the mouse/keyboard LEDs, if I rpess a key the LEDs come back on. Other devices such as LED strips stay on continuosly. Can't seem to solve it with anything in the BIOS so far


Hello

Be sure you are doing a full shutdown. Disable Fast Startup in Windows.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> Thanks djgar! I uninstalled and reinstalled the driver a second time, but this time it took for whatever reason
> Cheers!


You're welcome. Good to hear!


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Same router here. Distance is about 60 feet through 3 walls.


Can you tell me what Drivers you are using.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Can you tell me what Drivers you are using.


Hello

The native Win8.1 driver.


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes it writes the values to uefi.


Hey Raja

I have another question. When i try BCLK first option something goes wrong and my system does not boot at all. When i try Ratio only option it goes fine but it picks 100 mhz as default bus speed and then it finds the max speed and voltage. Is there a way to change that so 5 way optimization could use bclk as 125 or 127.3 and find the max oc based on that bus speed ?


----------



## sblantipodi

In this comparison Asus X99 deluxe is the most expensive and the worst overclocker,
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8557/x99-motherboard-roundup-asus-x99-deluxe-gigabyte-x99-ud7-ud5-asrock-x99-ws-msi-x99s-sli-plus-intel-haswell-e/11

as you can see all brands can overclock better than asus at same vcore.


----------



## Nihaan

Wow that was unexpected...


----------



## Agent-A01

Thats kinda sad considering a lot of the boards use the same PWM, only thing different is generally the controller for it.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> In this comparison Asus X99 deluxe is the most expensive and the worst overclocker,
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8557/x99-motherboard-roundup-asus-x99-deluxe-gigabyte-x99-ud7-ud5-asrock-x99-ws-msi-x99s-sli-plus-intel-haswell-e/11
> 
> as you can see all brands can overclock better than asus at same vcore.


You may want to read the article you linked. To help you out, I'll quote a couple of parts:

Overclocking: "Overall overclock performance of the ASUS X99-Deluxe comes top of the bunch, supporting 4.6 GHz within our absolute temperature window and 4.3 GHz very comfortably." Note: This says "top of the bunch" that means best, not worst.

And again: "when overclocked, the ASUS seems to perform better than other motherboards"

The area they said was not so good was stock timing performance: "Unfortunately though the CPU performance at stock seems a little down compared to the others."


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Make sure the tpu switch isn't on. That's the auto ic feature.
> 
> To run the memory over 2200 are you using xmp?


I have tried the TPU switch both ways neither gives me results. To run it over 2200 i have tried it both auto and xmp same issue. The problem is the memory is 2400 and the motherboard wants to set it to 2400 by itself it was a total accident that i set it to 2133 and it worked so moved up one at a time till it quit working. The more I play with it i think its most stable at 2133.


----------



## Ryncrash

Just got my system overclocked.
Asus X99 Deluxe
i7-5820k
16gigs Corsair 2666

4.4ghz @ 1.274
with XMP 2800 memory
http://valid.x86.fr/gzsha0


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The native Win8.1 driver.


Just installed after uninstalling device and drivers. Still no go.
I'm also on X99 Deluxe are you on ROG x99


I have no Idea whats going on. Just reset the router. Updated the firmware on the router.
I'm on Bios 0904..

Can anyone confirm this or am I the only one.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> I'm also on X99 Deluxe are you on ROG x99


Hello

Same wireless components.


----------



## Ryncrash

Ok I reset my Nighthawk back to factory and restarted it after updating the firmware.
I'm now at 1.3G. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Ok I reset my Nighthawk back to factory and restarted it after updating the firmware.
> I'm now at 1.3G.
> Thanks for the help.


Hello

Glad you got it sorted and you're welcome.







.


----------



## z3razerviper

Anyone know how I turn off the feature where I bump my mouse and it powers on my PC x99-e WS?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Anyone know how I turn off the feature where I bump my mouse and it powers on my PC x99-e WS?


You need to go to the Device Manager and select the properties for the mouse. Under Power Management de-select "Allow this device to wake the computer".


----------



## Katana1000

Hi

I have an ASUS X99 Deluxe that wont let me use my Asus Essence STX card unless I put the PC to sleep and wake it again, on BIOS 0904 just now, read that other Asus X99 motherboards got a BIOS update to fix this, will the X99-Deluxe get a BIOS to fix this too?

Thanks.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Hi guys, this is my first post. i7-5960X on X99-E WS here. I'll post more about overclocking specifically in another post. But for tonight I just need to ask this, related to the onboard audio.

So the other day I bumped my stereo mini-RCA cable that connects from my rear stereo output jack to my stereo amplifier. Didn't bump it hard or damage it that I know of, just that I was moving the case around and suddenly there was this MASSIVE... truly MASSIVE deafening screech from my amp and speakers. The same mega noise as if I were to pull the plug out of the jack and short it or something.

I mean this noise was truly, hearing-damagingly, massive. The neighbors asked what the hell. Apparently it did not damage my amp, but one pair of self-powered speakers that I connect to my amplifier's "tape monitor" outputs are now totally on the fritz... they get an annoying buzz that sometimes turns into that same huge screech if I barely move the stereo output cable or sometimes if I even touch my tower case. In fact one time I touched one of these speakers, didn't even touch the computer case or stereo cable, and even that was enough to make the self-powered speakers begin to freak out... almost reminded me of the symptoms of grounding problems I used to see in cheap "pro" audio gear.

So what's up with this, is the onboard sound output jack known to be incredibly sensitive? The plug I'm using in it is totally standard, doesn't have weird sheathing or anything that would cause it to make insufficient or partial contact. That's the first thing I checked.

I'm worried that I may have damaged my speakers, but forget about my speakers and amp. What I'm really here to ask about is,
did I somehow do permanent damage to the onboard sound's output circuit or something? Why is it so ridiculously sensitive?

I'm pretty sure these things are not meant to be so sensitive that you practically have to construct a whole environment for your stereo cable, or tape it in place or something, just to make sure it doesn't bend a tiny tiny amount and cause a sonic meltdown.

Thanks in advance for any advice on this! I look forward to talking overclocking soon instead!


----------



## SkiMountaineer

if djgar's solution doesn't work, or doesn't do exactly what you need, you can find the BIOS setting for allowing USB devices to wake the computer.

Oops, that was in reply to someone's question about 3 posts above, and I forgot to click "Quote".


----------



## Rcmorr09

So I just tried the auto tune feature on my X99 deluxe with a 5820k. I ran the auto tune with the test memory option on so it's more stable and wound up with 4.4ghz at 1.291. I'm pretty impressed, I'm over 22 minutes into AIDA and max Temps on the warmest core is 80f. My question is what happens to my xmp profile now? My ram is rated at 2666 but what will auto tune run it at?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have an ASUS X99 Deluxe that wont let me use my Asus Essence STX card unless I put the PC to sleep and wake it again, on BIOS 0904 just now, read that other Asus X99 motherboards got a BIOS update to fix this, will the X99-Deluxe get a BIOS to fix this too?
> 
> Thanks.


It has been out for a while: version 1002, a link is in [email protected]'es and Praz'es signatures.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> I have tried the TPU switch both ways neither gives me results. To run it over 2200 i have tried it both auto and xmp same issue. The problem is the memory is 2400 and the motherboard wants to set it to 2400 by itself it was a total accident that i set it to 2133 and it worked so moved up one at a time till it quit working. The more I play with it i think its most stable at 2133.


If the motherboard is setting DDR4-2400 "by itself" it means the XMP switch is likely on.


----------



## Rcmorr09

deleted


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> You may want to read the article you linked. To help you out, I'll quote a couple of parts:
> 
> Overclocking: "Overall overclock performance of the ASUS X99-Deluxe comes top of the bunch, supporting 4.6 GHz within our absolute temperature window and 4.3 GHz very comfortably." Note: This says "top of the bunch" that means best, not worst.
> 
> And again: "when overclocked, the ASUS seems to perform better than other motherboards"
> 
> The area they said was not so good was stock timing performance: "Unfortunately though the CPU performance at stock seems a little down compared to the others."


Ignore this "sblantipodi" person guys. There is a reason I have him in my ignore list.

The stock perf is due to how two other vendors override Intel's default Turbo. OC wise we came out top - I know this editor personally and he told me what was what.


----------



## Katana1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> It has been out for a while: version 1002, a link is in [email protected]'es and Praz'es signatures.


Thanks, will give that a try today, wonder why its not on the main site? been checking there daily since I had the board!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> You may want to read the article you linked. To help you out, I'll quote a couple of parts:
> 
> Overclocking: "Overall overclock performance of the ASUS X99-Deluxe comes top of the bunch, supporting 4.6 GHz within our absolute temperature window and 4.3 GHz very comfortably." Note: This says "top of the bunch" that means best, not worst.
> 
> And again: "when overclocked, the ASUS seems to perform better than other motherboards"
> 
> The area they said was not so good was stock timing performance: "Unfortunately though the CPU performance at stock seems a little down compared to the others."


In the article I linked I see that the Asus is the motherboard that require more vcore to be stable.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ignore this "sblantipodi" person guys. There is a reason I have him in my ignore list.
> The stock perf is due to how two other vendors override Intel's default Turbo. OC wise we came out top - I know this editor personally and he told me what was what.


The reason is that your starting point is that every problems people have depends on others brands, bad configuration, ecc. ecc.
Searching your recent posts with other members I can see that Asus reps are no more than trolls here.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, will give that a try today, wonder why its not on the main site? been checking there daily since I had the board!


I get the builds early that's why. The next public build will be 1004 due soon.


----------



## Katana1000

Thanks, just back from flashing to 1002, nice to have my soundcard working without sleep, will look out for 1004.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> The reason is that your starting point is that every problems people have depends on others brands, bad configuration, ecc. ecc.
> Searching your recent posts with other members I can see that Asus reps are no more than trolls here.


Despite marketing and sales, be glad that Raja is here to support us. Since i started my new build i follow everything here and without this forum I would not have got a fast and stable rig. So stop weening and complaining and more of that and be thankfull. of course he is form Asus and slightly biased, but we all understand that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> The reason is that your starting point is that every problems people have depends on others brands, bad configuration, ecc. ecc.
> Searching your recent posts with other members I can see that Asus reps are no more than trolls here.


What's ECC memory got to do with anything?









Be sure to say hello to the Gigabyte rep when you switch boards from shoddy customer support.

Hi I'm from Gigabyte, I'll be your local rep for today as no other ****er is around to help you


----------



## einnairo

Hi guys
I am running x99 deluxe, 5930k.
The default speed is 3.5ghz. And because I ever run the 5 way optimization, it is running at 4.3ghz now. Now I like to clear this and start from stock. I have set bios to load defaults but it is still running at 4.3. Is the right way to clear CMOS? And when should I press the clear CMOS button? When in windows, shut down state or in bios? Sorry for the noob questions.

Also just 1 more question, I ran the 5 way opti previously, with the switches turned off, I mean those on the mobo like tpu etc, will the optimization give different results when these switches are turned on? Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Hi guys
> I am running x99 deluxe, 5930k.
> The default speed is 3.5ghz. And because I ever run the 5 way optimization, it is running at 4.3ghz now. Now I like to clear this and start from stock. I have set bios to load defaults but it is still running at 4.3. Is the right way to clear CMOS? And when should I press the clear CMOS button? When in windows, shut down state or in bios? Sorry for the noob questions.
> 
> Also just 1 more question, I ran the 5 way opti previously, with the switches turned off, I mean those on the mobo like tpu etc, will the optimization give different results when these switches are turned on? Thanks


1) Clear CMOS with the board in standby state. That means the board is not powered on but the PSU is in standby (AC power is on). When the board is powered on then you can load defaults and save and exit. This will overwrite any applied settings.

2) Do not use the switches if you are overclocking using 5-way or making any manual adjustments. The switches are for use when no other adjustments are being made only. The TPU switch contains two OC profiles. Auto tuning provides an overclock tailored for your system. They do not need to be and should not be used toggether - there is no point in doing so.

-Raja


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ignore this "*sblantipodi*" person guys. There is a reason I have him in my ignore list.
> The stock perf is due to how two other vendors override Intel's default Turbo. OC wise we came out top - I know this editor personally and he told me what was what.


I gave up on this guy only recently (okay - I'm slow







).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I gave up on this guy only recently (okay - I'm slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Hello

I think it is more a matter of trying to be helpful instead of slow. The sad fact is there are some who not only cannot be helped but also don't want nor are deserving of the help that is offered. This is one such individual and why I do not respond to any of his posts here or the other couple of forums he frequents.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I get the builds early that's why. The next public build will be 1004 due soon.


Changes from 1002 to 1004? Or same just a # change for public release?


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Clear CMOS with the board in standby state. That means the board is not powered on but the PSU is in standby (AC power is on). When the board is powered on then you can load defaults and save and exit. This will overwrite any applied settings.
> 
> 2) Do not use the switches if you are overclocking using 5-way or making any manual adjustments. The switches are for use when no other adjustments are being made only. The TPU switch contains two OC profiles. Auto tuning provides an overclock tailored for your system. They do not need to be and should not be used toggether - there is no point in doing so.
> 
> -Raja


Hi raja jus to confirm, ez xmp - switch to left most. Epu and tpu also switched to the left most position. Essentially this turns off the LEDs of these switches. Correct?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Hi raja jus to confirm, ez xmp - switch to left most. Epu and tpu also switched to the left most position. Essentially this turns off the LEDs of these switches. Correct?
> 
> Thanks


Yes.


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If the motherboard is setting DDR4-2400 "by itself" it means the XMP switch is likely on.


Raja its my understanding that if the memory reports back to the mainboard via its SPD values the board uses it unless overriden these modules report back 2400 so even with the switch under its the proper thing for the board to do by using 2400 for its settings correct?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Raja its my understanding that if the memory reports back to the mainboard via its SPD values the board uses it unless overriden these modules report back 2400 so even with the switch under its the proper thing for the board to do by using 2400 for its settings correct?


The board will default to 2133 unless XMP is applied or you have changed things yourself.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm finding that the X99 Deluxe at least is a lot better at training memory than most X79 boards were.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I think it is more a matter of trying to be helpful instead of slow. The sad fact is there are some who not only cannot be helped but also don't want nor are deserving of the help that is offered. This is one such individual and why I do not respond to any of his posts here or the other couple of forums he frequents.












That was very kind.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> I think it is more a matter of trying to be helpful instead of slow. The sad fact is there are some who not only cannot be helped but also don't want nor are deserving of the help that is offered. This is one such individual and why I do not respond to any of his posts here or the other couple of forums he frequents.


If I get a bd error on 125strap, how could 100 strap improve this situation?
It can't.

If I'm unstable at 1.250V on 4.2GHz with 2800MHz on ram, how could I be stable with ram at 3200MHz?

Strap100 is not better than 125, not on all machines at least.

I really doubt that intel engineers "invented" strap 125 without a reason and I really doubt that 125strap is unuseful since every XMP profile >= 2800MHz uses the 125 strap.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was very kind.


Hello

Thank you but it is nothing more than the truth.


----------



## Martyfish78

Could any owner measure a height of heatsink on DELUXE pls?


----------



## Nihaan

It is 3.5 cm


----------



## Martyfish78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> It is 3.5 cm


Thank you very much bro.


----------



## Nihaan

@[email protected]

Hey Raja

I have a question about 5-Way Optimization.

When i pick ''BCLK First'' option something goes wrong and my system does not boot at all no matter how many times i try i get a black screen constantly.

When i pick '' Ratio Only'' option it goes fine but it picks 100 mhz as default bus speed. Then obviously it finds the max speed and voltage and I get a stable oc in the end. Everything goes perfecty fine with it. What i am wondering is how can we change BCLK in the menu to pick it as 125 or 127.3 so that 5-Way Optimization would work based on that bus speed.

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Use ratio only - BCLK first can be difficult. You cannot pick the straps. If that's the kind of overclockng you want to perform then do it manually.


----------



## Nihaan

Ah oke then







) I assumed something was wrong when it didnt boot up with BCLK First option.

Yeah sure gonna try that then, thank you Raja.


----------



## compunerdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It isn't that easy, if it were we would do it. As stated earlier use the thermal sensor headers.


Tried to use thermal sensor but did not see a easy way to attach it and get a accurate reading or anywhere close to what the chip was reporting. I switched to using SpeedFan and I can control it all easily now.


----------



## stilgars

Hello, just happened to have a problem with my Asus X99 Deluxe, and my whole build:

- I put together a build with Asus x99 deluxe, intel 5960x, geforce 980 gtx and 16gb Corsair Dominator memory. PSU is a Corsair AX1500i Titanium.

- After couple of weeks of happy perfect computing, PC suddenly shut down and thePSU made a sound like it is going into safe mode. Turning on the power, the boot sequence froze at first stage, q-code shows 00.

- Are the mobo, PSU, RAM and/or the CPU dead? I don't have many spares for a 2011-v3 build to test, just tried a new PSU, no change.

I would appreciate some help from Asus.


----------



## [email protected]

Which UEFI version are you running?

Not sure where you are based, if it's North America and you need an RMA let me know and I can hook you up with the Customer Loyalty team.


----------



## Silent Scone

Damn I thought we'd seen the last of this. Is it just me or does every reported case involve a corsair power supply


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Damn I thought we'd seen the last of this. Is it just me or does every reported case involve a corsair power supply


I don't know but my ErP S5 state worked on all motherboards, it doesn't work on the X99 Deluxe with the same Corsair AX860i


----------



## stilgars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Which UEFI version are you running?
> 
> Not sure where you are based, if it's North America and you need an RMA let me know and I can hook you up with the Customer Loyalty team.


Indeed I am Europe based, already in contact with my resellers to send the various pieces back (CPU and mobo at least).
Latest BIOS version (904, published end of September)
However I wanted to report this issue, as no definitive root cause has been identified, up to my knowledge, and I would like to know what I should do to avoid this problem to happen again.
Should I get rid of the Corsair PSU? It costed me 400 euros, so I was expecting something rock solid that does not blow my whole system down.
Should I stick with the Asus Deluxe also? I am wondering if the Rampage series have already encountered such mysterious meltdown already?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilgars*
> 
> Indeed I am Europe based.
> Latest BIOS version (904, published end of September)
> However I wanted to report this issue, as no definitive root cause has been identified, up to my knowledge, and I would like to know what I should do to avoid this problem to happen again.
> Should I get rid of the Corsair PSU? It costed me 400 euros, so I was expecting something rock solid that does not blow my whole system down.
> Should I stick with the Asus Deluxe also? I am wondering if the Rampage series have already encountered such mysterious meltdown already?


Off topic: Did you have the Corsair PSU at stock, or did you change the settings to make it single rail?


----------



## stilgars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> Off topic: Did you have the Corsair PSU at stock, or did you change the settings to make it single rail?


Did not change anything at the PSU level, not even installed the iLink crapware - from what I gathered from the docs, it is supposed to be single rail but OCT protected at stock.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilgars*
> 
> Did not change anything at the PSU level, not even installed the iLink crapware - from what I gathered from the docs, it is supposed to be single rail but OCT protected at stock.


From the Corsair website "Multi-Rail mode by default that can be configured into a single rail through Corsair Link software"
So the power supply should have protected from an over current condition.


----------



## stilgars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> From the Corsair website "Multi-Rail mode by default that can be configured into a single rail through Corsair Link software"
> So the power supply should have protected from an over current condition.


I have read this, it seemed to imply the opposite.

_Corsair LINK interface
Thanks to the DSP-based design, the AX1500i can be accessed using the Corsair Link interface. This server-inspired diagnostic tool can record and monitor real-time efficiency, power usage, and adjust fan profiles. Uniquely, the AX1500i can also be configured as a multi-rail device with individual PCIe over-current protection (OCP) trip points._


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilgars*
> 
> I have read this, it seemed to imply the opposite.
> 
> _Corsair LINK interface
> Thanks to the DSP-based design, the AX1500i can be accessed using the Corsair Link interface. This server-inspired diagnostic tool can record and monitor real-time efficiency, power usage, and adjust fan profiles. Uniquely, the AX1500i can also be configured as a multi-rail device with individual PCIe over-current protection (OCP) trip points._


The two statements are not contradictory. The part you quoted didn't say what the default was.

If you read the blog from Corsair's AX1500i website on setting the over current you will find more info"The AX1500i features OCP (over current protection) on each PCIe and EPS12V connector (the 8-pin connectors on the modular interface) that can be controlled by the user. By default, OCP is enabled and set to 30A."
If you read this article: http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008, you will see that before about March of 2013 the AX power supplies were shipped as single rail, but since then, they have been multi rail by default.


----------



## stilgars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> The two statements are not contradictory. The part you quoted didn't say what the default was.
> 
> If you read the blog from Corsair's AX1500i website on setting the over current you will find more info"The AX1500i features OCP (over current protection) on each PCIe and EPS12V connector (the 8-pin connectors on the modular interface) that can be controlled by the user. By default, OCP is enabled and set to 30A."
> If you read this article: http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008, you will see that before about March of 2013 the AX power supplies were shipped as single rail, but since then, they have been multi rail by default.


Ok thank you - so basically, what you are saying is that you think the PSU should not be a problem by itself, since it was multi-rail configured?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilgars*
> 
> Ok thank you - so basically, what you are saying is that you think the PSU should not be a problem by itself, since it was multi-rail configured?


"Should not" That is my thought, yes.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilgars*
> 
> Hello, just happened to have a problem with my Asus X99 Deluxe, and my whole build:
> 
> - I put together a build with Asus x99 deluxe, intel 5960x, geforce 980 gtx and 16gb Corsair Dominator memory. PSU is a Corsair AX1500i Titanium.
> 
> - After couple of weeks of happy perfect computing, PC suddenly shut down and thePSU made a sound like it is going into safe mode. Turning on the power, the boot sequence froze at first stage, q-code shows 00.
> 
> - Are the mobo, PSU, RAM and/or the CPU dead? I don't have many spares for a 2011-v3 build to test, just tried a new PSU, no change.
> 
> I would appreciate some help from Asus.


Same thing happened to me, both board and CPU were done! I was also using a corsair PS but mine was the older AX1200, not the "i" version.


----------



## Rcmorr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Damn I thought we'd seen the last of this. Is it just me or does every reported case involve a corsair power supply


Not only that but it's also only the 5960 cpu.


----------



## Skywalka456

I used to have Corsair AX1200i once, it had very annoying coil whine, unstable static noise, low pitch - high pitch frequency even at idle and had some crack noise some time.

The worst thing is it broke my graphic card so i returned the PSU.


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Same thing happened to me, both board and CPU were done! I was also using a corsair PS but mine was the older AX1200, not the "i" version.


Oh god come on dont scare me with this


----------



## Margammor

Finishing my new build and getting it stable and OC'ed (not over the top). Did my first Furturemark benchmark: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3030781 and my physics are enormous low. It almost seems like it runs 4 cores onlu. Until now I only did 5 way optimalisatiosn and running on 4,1 MHz.

Any idea why my score is so low.

EDIT: ??? I lost 4 cores?


----------



## TheGovernment

I'm constantly worried that my PC will crap out again lol. I mean, this is really expensive gear. If there was any chance it was A Corsairs/Asus compatibility issue, I'd have a EVGA supernova 1600P2 at my place tomorrow but I don't just want to buy another PS for no reason, when my current one has not had one issue in 3 years.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilgars*
> 
> Ok thank you - so basically, what you are saying is that you think the PSU should not be a problem by itself, since it was multi-rail configured?


Sorry to hear about this... I'm running a 1500i (shipped as a single rail) and am very interested in hearing what cause, if any is identified. please post back when/if you find out.









I'm running AX1200's and a 1500i. At times, I dual PSU the rig 1500i+AX1200


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sorry to hear about this... I'm running a 1500i (shipped as a single rail) and am very interested in hearing what cause, if any is identified. please post back when/if you find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running AX1200's and a 1500i. At times, I dual PSU the rig 1500i+AX1200


How do you know it was shipped as single rail? Corsair has shipped there single rail power supplies as virtual split rails with OCP turned on since March of 2013.


----------



## Weeblie

Hello Raja!

The X99 launch seems to have been a bit more bug ridden than what we are usually used to.









I own a X99-A and can report the following problems:

1) No sound from a Xonar D2X soundcard on 0502. Hopefully fixed by the upcoming 100x BIOS updates!

2) Motherboard refuses to power on (no fans, LEDs or anything) if I have a HooToo HT-UH002 USB3 hub connected "for a while". Tried all USB ports, no USB devices connected and flipped all USB-related BIOS settings that I can think of. Everything work just fine if I plug it in after the machine has powered on. It strangely also works if I unplug and replug the hub immediately before pushing the power button. Leaving it in for a longer period of time (minutes?) is what's causing the no-go. USB hubs on my Dell U2412M monitors do not exhibit the same problem.

3) Hangs at the POST screen if I have a smartcard in my SCM SCR3310. Removing the card from the reader (or leaving the reader empty) allows the boot process to continue as normal.

It's worth noting that all my components and peripherals except for MB/CPU/RAM/PSU are carryovers from my old P6TD Deluxe platform where they worked flawlessly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> How do you know it was shipped as single rail? Corsair has shipped there single rail power supplies as virtual split rails with OCP turned on since March of 2013.


Well, 'cause it's single rail.








When I first hooked it in, I loaded corsair link and verified that all the multirail OCP options were unchecked, then removed the software and link. ... and if they were not, my GPUs would (definitely) trip the OCP in multirail. even as a single rail, at times I need >2000W and have shut down the 1500i.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well, 'cause it's single rail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first hooked it in, I loaded corsair link and verified that all the multirail OCP options were unchecked, then removed the software and link. ... and if they were not, my GPUs would (definitely) trip the OCP in multirail. even as a single rail, at times I need >2000W and have shut down the 1500i.


You may want to read this from Corsair: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/may/setting-up-ocp-on-the-ax1500i


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> You may want to read this from Corsair: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/may/setting-up-ocp-on-the-ax1500i


yup - thanks for the info from May . Like I said, I _ensured_ that the PSU was set to single rail. No worries bro... unless single rail is bugged and is frying rigs. But so far, so good. Gotta admit, I do abuse PSUs tho.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup - thanks for the info from May . Like I said, I _ensured_ that the PSU was set to single rail. No worries bro... unless single rail is bugged and is frying rigs. But so far, so good. Gotta admit, I do abuse PSUs tho.


You didn't read it did you? Or, your not explaining yourself very well, since according to the article, what you did, didn't verify anything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> You didn't read it did you? Or, your not explaining yourself very well, since according to the article, what you did, didn't verify anything.


lol - I appreciate your worry about my PSU







. Assuming you read my response, and understand that I'm running these kingpins at clocks and with a mod bios so that during benchmark runs, they each will pull over 700W in certain tests (x3). I've had this PSU for months and read that article from 5 months ago... well, months ago. What are you getting at?

One more time - this 1500i is set up as a single rail PSU. I AM SURE.

whether that's a good witch or a bad witch is the question. not whether I set my stuff up correctly.


----------



## NICO NO SE

I just got my hands on an X99-A motherboard and my M.2 SSD isn't detected in the bios. Does anyone know how to enable or locate it?
Maybe the device (MyDigitalSSD SC2 Super Cache 2 42mm SATA III 6G M.2 NGFF M2 SSD Solid State Drive (128GB)) isn't compatible?

Sorry guys, found the answer myself after a little digging. Apparently it was a compatibility issue as I had the wrong key type (B+M instead of M). I'm going to return it and get a Samsung XP941 128GB SSD instead. Hopefully that works, if not I'll have more questions!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NICO NO SE*
> 
> I just got my hands on an X99-A motherboard and my M.2 SSD isn't detected in the bios. Does anyone know how to enable or locate it?
> Maybe the device (MyDigitalSSD SC2 Super Cache 2 42mm SATA III 6G M.2 NGFF M2 SSD Solid State Drive (128GB)) isn't compatible?


Hello

PCIe M.2 SSDs are supported only. SATA III is not compatible.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Finishing my new build and getting it stable and OC'ed (not over the top). Did my first Furturemark benchmark: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3030781 and my physics are enormous low. It almost seems like it runs 4 cores onlu. Until now I only did 5 way optimalisatiosn and running on 4,1 MHz.
> 
> Any idea why my score is so low.
> 
> EDIT: ??? I lost 4 cores?


This just now coming up as an issue?

Do you know if you ever had 8 cores?

Reset cmos and try again.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> This just now coming up as an issue?
> 
> Do you know if you ever had 8 cores?
> 
> Reset cmos and try again.


Spend some hours on this..... finally found an article on losing cores and Windows boot settings. Cleared boot stuff and booted with all drivers loaded as an option and the 8 cores are back...... I had them day one and late.... but never checked after that (until yesterday)....


----------



## SkiMountaineer

The other day I moved the cable that connects the rear stereo output jack on the X99-E WS to my stereo amplifier. Didn't bump it hard or damage it that I know of, just was moving the case around to access some other equipment, and suddenly there was this MASSIVE... truly MASSIVE deafening screech from my amp and speakers. The same mega noise as if I were to pull the plug out of the jack and short it or something, at the same time as having every volume control turned all the way up. (I definitely do not have any volume controls turned all the way up, not in Windows or on the amp. Everything is at more like 15-20 percent.)

Since that day, I've had to take extra care not to bump the sound out cable even a tiny bit -- or even to very slightly bump my tower case -- or else some of my speakers start to buzz and in the worst cases they even go all the way to this massive overload sound. But it's not like anything is 100% broken because if I don't bump anything, sound plays normally and all is well. But right now I'm afraid to even use the sound system because that sound was not one you ever want to repeat. It sounded as though DC or a certain amount of AC voltage was leaking very heavily onto the line or something else very bad.

You may suspect that the sound cable itself is faulty, but it never had a problem before this. And the start of this problem did not involve any detectable physical trauma to the cable or jack. Just some gentle motion.

Did I somehow do permanent damage to the onboard sound's output circuit or something? How could it get so ridiculously sensitive to cable motion? Is this normal?

The way it is now, if I'm going to continue using the onboard sound as I'd like to, I would need to construct a really elaborate strain relief system to make sure nothing moves the stereo out cable even the slightest amount. I'm pretty sure that is not the intended behavior.[/quote]


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> The other day I moved the cable that connects the rear stereo output jack on the X99-E WS to my stereo amplifier. Didn't bump it hard or damage it that I know of, just was moving the case around to access some other equipment, and suddenly there was this MASSIVE... truly MASSIVE deafening screech from my amp and speakers. The same mega noise as if I were to pull the plug out of the jack and short it or something, at the same time as having every volume control turned all the way up. (I definitely do not have any volume controls turned all the way up, not in Windows or on the amp. Everything is at more like 15-20 percent.)
> 
> Since that day, I've had to take extra care not to bump the sound out cable even a tiny bit -- or even to very slightly bump my tower case -- or else some of my speakers start to buzz and in the worst cases they even go all the way to this massive overload sound. But it's not like anything is 100% broken because if I don't bump anything, sound plays normally and all is well. But right now I'm afraid to even use the sound system because that sound was not one you ever want to repeat. It sounded as though DC or a certain amount of AC voltage was leaking very heavily onto the line or something else very bad.
> 
> You may suspect that the sound cable itself is faulty, but it never had a problem before this. And the start of this problem did not involve any detectable physical trauma to the cable or jack. Just some gentle motion.
> 
> Did I somehow do permanent damage to the onboard sound's output circuit or something? How could it get so ridiculously sensitive to cable motion? Is this normal?
> 
> The way it is now, if I'm going to continue using the onboard sound as I'd like to, I would need to construct a really elaborate strain relief system to make sure nothing moves the stereo out cable even the slightest amount. I'm pretty sure that is not the intended behavior.


[/quote]

1) Get the cable checked. They can break internally.

2) If a new cable does not help, then get the board checked.


----------



## edit0r

Guys, I have an Corsair AX860i with a Asus x99 Deluxe and Intel [email protected] 1.22v, 32gb ram...
You really scare me guys about the Corsair - Asus deadly configuration....

It is still not clear to me if I should set my PSU on multirail mode with 30A limit or should unclick everything and set it single rail?

Thank you


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edit0r*
> 
> Guys, I have an Corsair AX860i with a Asus x99 Deluxe and Intel [email protected] 1.22v, 32gb ram...
> You really scare me guys about the Corsair - Asus deadly configuration....
> 
> It is still not clear to me if I should set my PSU on multirail mode with 30A limit or should unclick everything and set it single rail?
> 
> Thank you


If you stay withing the Limit and don't trigger the OCP it's probably a good idea to leave the OCP enabled. You can also increase the OCP to 40A first, before completely disabling it.


----------



## Katana1000

Scary stuff indeed, I have a new Asus X99 Deluxe (with I7 5960X) powered by a new SuperFlower Leadex Platinum 1000W Fully Modular "80 Plus Platinum ... I'm not as up to speed as some of you guys so don't know if its one rail or twenty ? or even what is the best amount of rails to have?

But despite my lack of knowledge about PSU rails I've managed to put lots of PC's together in the past with what I consider to be quality components, just worried I'm sitting on a time bomb now?

Hope I don't get this ....


----------



## edit0r

Thank you Trellmor !

I was also planning upgrading next year to a Corsair Ax1500i, for future proofing mostly because i plan to expand my sistem with more ram and another videocard and some HDD's. BUT now I don't know what to do...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> Scary stuff indeed, I have a new Asus X99 Deluxe (with I7 5960X) powered by a new SuperFlower Leadex Platinum 1000W Fully Modular "80 Plus Platinum ... I'm not as up to speed as some of you guys so don't know if its one rail or twenty ? or even what is the best amount of rails to have?
> 
> But despite my lack of knowledge about PSU rails I've managed to put lots of PC's together in the past with what I consider to be quality components, just worried I'm sitting on a time bomb now?
> 
> Hope I don't get this ....


All the SuperFlower units are single rail


----------



## Katana1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> All the SuperFlower units are single rail


So that will be OK?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> So that will be OK?


You will be fine...most probably







.

Nobody knows for definite what is causing these failures but from a collective point of view in my rather uneducated opinion it seems to me like a function on Corsair power supply exposing a weakness/manufacturing fault on the X99 Deluxe


----------



## n4p0l3onic

so after the broken pins fiasco I'm about to receive my x99 deluxe replacement board, I have several questions regarding BIOS flash

1. so the board is supposedly to be able to be flashed with new BIOS with only ATX and CPU power pin connected, done by pressing the dedicated button on the back; however can someone tell me exactly the procedure?
2. how will I know the process is on going and finished?
3. is there a way to copy the default BIOS?
4. how do I switch to the one of the dual BIOS?


----------



## Katana1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You will be fine...most probably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Nobody knows for definite what is causing these failures but from a collective point of view in my rather uneducated opinion it seems to me like a function on Corsair power supply exposing a weakness/manufacturing fault on the X99 Deluxe


Thanks for the re-assurance ...I think









When I started this build I was going to use my old Corsair HX1000 but its getting on for 5 years old and warranty is 5 years so decided to get a new PSU, heard good things about the Superflower 1000 so went for that.


----------



## kael13

So the AI Suite service, atkexComSvc, continuously uses between 0.4 and 0.8% of my CPU which is rather a lot for a background service if you ask me. Any way to reduce this? I'd uninstall it but I find the fan controls useful.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


1) Get the cable checked. They can break internally.

2) If a new cable does not help, then get the board checked.[/quote]

Thank you, Raja. I had no reason to think it would be broken internally, as it was a very thick, strong cable. But from the symptoms, it does seem likely. So I'll get a new cable and see what happens.

Someday I hope the world of computer motherboards makes a transition to a new standard for plugging in audio outputs... some type of locking connector with built in strain relief would be wonderful, not only for tower cases that get moved around a lot, but also for HTPCs and other music boxes.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> So the AI Suite service, atkexComSvc, continuously uses between 0.4 and 0.8% of my CPU which is rather a lot for a background service if you ask me. Any way to reduce this? I'd uninstall it but I find the fan controls useful.


I wouldn't worry about it - that load percentage is quite small compared to what some services use.


----------



## Margammor

Having issues with my new Asus Strix GTX 980 on my x99DeLuxe, GPU Tweak crashes a lot. I noticed that there is also the possibility (in the TPU section) to use AI Suite for this card. What is the better option?


----------



## Silent Scone

No disrespect to ASUS but GPU Tweak is trash. Use Afterburner.

Actually I'll rephrase, _try_ Afterburner. Not sure if rivatuner will communicate with the voltage regulator on the Strix


----------



## Silent Scone

Here is a weird one - if all I've done is:

change cache offset to 0.275 = 1.231v

Gone from 3.5 cache to 4.0

Why would the system shut itself down? No reboot, just complete shut down. Starts up completely fine after but with no safe mode. As if it never happened. On boot sequence... it seems at random points, only happened twice so far, I've notched cache offset a little more.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Here is a weird one - if all I've done is:
> 
> change cache offset to 0.275 = 1.231v
> 
> Gone from 3.5 cache to 4.0
> 
> Why would the system shut itself down? No reboot, just complete shut down. Starts up completely fine after but with no safe mode. As if it never happened. On boot sequence... it seems at random points, only happened twice so far, I've notched cache offset a little more.


Unstable cache...

Happens to me if I attempt 4.7 cache at 1.425V or less. I think it's unstable cache causing some sort of training to fail or something. Some kind of protection kicks in, and then it tries again. If you're close enough to stable, the second try might go through. I've had it cycle and shutdown 3 times before booting on the 4th before lol


----------



## Silent Scone

hah, was going to ask you









Yeah makes sense. It's stressing ok now with 1.231v. Maybe 1.2v was a bit ambitious for 4ghz.

It didn't try again though that's what concerned me. It just stayed off. I have cold fast boot and fast boot disabled though, not sure if that's why.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> hah, was going to ask you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah makes sense. It's stressing ok now with 1.231v. Maybe 1.2v was a bit ambitious for 4ghz.
> 
> It didn't try again though that's what concerned me. It just stayed off. I have cold fast boot and fast boot disabled though, not sure if that's why.










Cache always requires more voltage than the cpu core for me.

I've only had it stay off completely like that twice. Once with overly optimistic memory settings, and once trying to boot 5.0GHz cache lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Second attempt when it happened I did put TRCD and TRP to 15 as been meaning to try.

I know, I don't help myself









I've noticed cache fluctuates hard on offset. Have hit 1.247v

EDIT:

UH, what? I'm going to pretend I've not seen that. Or have I just maybe discovered what is tripping and killing X99 boards lol. There are no voltage check points on this board, are there?


----------



## [email protected]

Polling error. Possibly due to running more than one polling tool at a time.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, I'm gonna pin it on not closing aisuite in time or something to that effect lol.

I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be typing right now if it were a real reading even for a brief moment


----------



## Canis-X

That would be no bueno for sure!!


----------



## SSTGohanX

I had finished my x99 build last week with 16GB of Corsair LPX 2666 DDR Memory, 5960X and the Asus X99 Deluxe. My issue I just realized today is that Windows 7 and the bios are noticing ONLY 12GB or ram, where in CPU-Z is shows there is 16GB present. Is this an issue with the CPU/Motherboard? I actually have my loop all up and running and only on the CPU and Video card (acrylic tubing) and I would hate to take apart the loop and CPU to find out that the ram is faulty. I did a memory test on the ram and it came back with no errors. I tried reseating the ram to have the same issues occur. My other question is: If for some reason it is due to a somehow bent pin or a faulty CPU, are these types of things generally under the warranty?

Also, would it hurt to keep using the computer for a week or two while this issue occurs?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSTGohanX*
> 
> I had finished my x99 build last week with 16GB of Corsair LPX 2666 DDR Memory, 5960X and the Asus X99 Deluxe. My issue I just realized today is that Windows 7 and the bios are noticing ONLY 12GB or ram, where in CPU-Z is shows there is 16GB present. Is this an issue with the CPU/Motherboard? I actually have my loop all up and running and only on the CPU and Video card (acrylic tubing) and I would hate to take apart the loop and CPU to find out that the ram is faulty. I did a memory test on the ram and it came back with no errors. I tried reseating the ram to have the same issues occur. My other question is: If for some reason it is due to a somehow bent pin or a faulty CPU, are these types of things generally under the warranty?
> 
> Also, would it hurt to keep using the computer for a week or two while this issue occurs?


I have had a similar problem in the past and reseating the CPU in the socket and not over-tightening the CPU heat-sink when attaching it again solved the issue for me.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nope system still shutting itself off initially after doing cold boot (no power to MB).

Just done two hours of AID64 without an issue but does this almost every cold boot with 4ghz cache. Tried raising cache offset but no change, have increased inputV by 10mv to see if that helps

EDIT: nope no change even up to 1.95v. Unless I honestly need more than 1.265v for cold boot on cache @4.0, I'm stumped


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Here is a weird one - if all I've done is:
> 
> change cache offset to 0.275 = 1.231v
> 
> Gone from 3.5 cache to 4.0
> 
> Why would the system shut itself down? No reboot, just complete shut down. Starts up completely fine after but with no safe mode. As if it never happened. On boot sequence... it seems at random points, only happened twice so far, I've notched cache offset a little more.


I have found the cache tricky. An offset of .14 or .08 will prevent booting, an offset of 0.1 works well, 0.105 works better with my 1.31 vcore and specific X99-A, 5820K and GeIL memory.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have found the cache tricky. An offset of .14 or .08 will prevent booting, an offset of 0.1 works well, 0.105 works better with my 1.31 vcore and specific X99-A, 5820K and GeIL memory.


Maybe more vcore is needed, but why only on initial boot is what I don't understand.

Edit: I've reverted back to 3.5Ghz for now as for daily use it's really of no importance, I can run 4.4 cache on manual voltage just fine for benching which is really the only time I'll do any cache intensive tasks. Focusing on memory.


----------



## inuh

Problems, problems, problems;
Rampage V Extreme
Xeon E5-2630v3
F4-3000C15Q-16GRR (A1 B1 C1 D1)
Asus Gtx 690
Creative Zxr
Vertex 4
Pioneer Optical Driver
Avermedia HD Capture was installed on motherboard;
First startBIOS(0603) Q-Code 53 (Memory initialization error);
Removing/replacing rams; able to get into BIOS but rams were not recognized (Total memory: 16 Mb)
Since rams are not listed in manual but listed in QVL(which was updated later than manual) and 0706 is the one which is updated last, I have tried update the BIOS. Attempting to update via Dos, everything went fine on DOS but when computer rebooted itself I had waited 30-45 mins since it was saying "Updating BIOS, do not power off etc" but after half an hour I powered off pc by manually since clearly it stuck. Then powered on the system it didnt displayed anything, after 10-15 sec it rebooted and same "Updating BIOS, do not power off etc" again it stuck for 5-10 minutes so I powered off and on manually, this time Q-Code 04 showed up and waiting 10-15 it rebooted itself, same cycle for 3-4 times. I have removed Zxr and HD capture but left 4 slot rams to see if its due to PCI slots, but still same.
So what should I do now?
Fist step will be removing 3 sticks and testing each stick.
Question; Did I damaged BIOS1 chip? Can I reset it by Clear CMOS and turn back to 0603 or is it gone for ever? If its not gone I will try USB BIOS Flashback that is with ROG connect button?
Any comment will be appreciated.


----------



## Praz

@inuh

Posting the same thing in multiple threads will not help reach a solution any quicker. Especially after there have already been a couple of responses to your original post.


----------



## inuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> @inuh
> 
> Posting the same thing in multiple threads will not help reach a solution any quicker. Especially after there have already been a couple of responses to your original post.


Since this is the offical thread I felt it is proper to ask the same question here, and I wanted to learn what officals think, you do not need to answer if you do not want to.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inuh*
> 
> Since this is the offical thread I felt it is proper to ask the same question here, and I wanted to learn what officals think, you do not need to answer if you do not want to.


Hello

I already responded to your other post. But no problem. Going forward I'll leave this to be sorted out by others.


----------



## Asmodian

I had my X99-Deluxe die on me this weekend. I was in BIOS adjusting fan settings and the system suddenly powered off and will not turn back on, no Q-codes or any response. I swapped to another power supply (that was powering my second PC, so known working) and still absolutely nothing when pressing the power button on the motherboard. Its power and reset buttons light up when powered but I do not get any other signs of life from it. This was also with a 5960X but I was only running at 4.2 GHz (which needs 1.25V on this lower quality CPU).

I have started an RMA with Asus, or at least I think I have, but after faxing in the forms for an Advance RMA over 24 hours ago, and attempting to pay for one day shipping, they still haven't even seen the forms let alone shipped anything. Fax was the only way to submit the forms according to chat support. (!?)

I will let this thread know the health of the rest of my components when/if the new motherboard shows up.


----------



## Silent Scone

What power supply was in there when this happened?


----------



## Asmodian

The one in my sig, SilverStone ST1200-G Evolution.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What power supply was in there when this happened?


Looks like it's not a Corsair








Oops, simul-post ...


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What power supply was in there when this happened?


Another one bites the dust. I still think there is a correlation as well with the CPU being used. I haven't seen any reports of boards dying with a 5820k or 5930k. It seems more are dying with the 8 core.


----------



## Rcmorr09

Have any of these boards died at stock settings? It's always with an OC and a 5960k it seems.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rcmorr09*
> 
> Have any of these boards died at stock settings? It's always with an OC and a 5960k it seems.


Who in the world buys a 5960X along with a premium motherboard, and _doesn't_ overclock?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I had my X99-Deluxe die on me this weekend. I was in BIOS adjusting fan settings and the system suddenly powered off and will not turn back on, no Q-codes or any response. I swapped to another power supply (that was powering my second PC, so known working) and still absolutely nothing when pressing the power button on the motherboard. Its power and reset buttons light up when powered but I do not get any other signs of life from it. This was also with a 5960X but I was only running at 4.2 GHz (which needs 1.25V on this lower quality CPU).
> 
> I have started an RMA with Asus, or at least I think I have, but after faxing in the forms for an Advance RMA over 24 hours ago, and attempting to pay for one day shipping, they still haven't even seen the forms let alone shipped anything. Fax was the only way to submit the forms according to chat support. (!?)
> 
> I will let this thread know the health of the rest of my components when/if the new motherboard shows up.


RMA your chip, it's dead for sure! Thats exactly what I was doing when mine did the same thing. So far, everyone thats had that issue has had a 5960x and they've all been dead!!! Do you have any PC stores around you that you can take the chip to and try it out? Then at least you know for sure if it's dead and you can start the RMA.


----------



## Asmodian

How about RAM, has anyone lost RAM to a similar issue?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> RMA your chip, it's dead for sure! Thats exactly what I was doing when mine did the same thing. So far, everyone thats had that issue has had a 5960x and they've all been dead!!! Do you have any PC stores around you that you can take the chip to and try it out? Then at least you know for sure if it's dead and you can start the RMA.


That is not what I wanted to hear. I was hoping to be able to test the CPU just to know. Most reports I have seen simply assumed it was dead and RMA'ed everything. I really hope my Titans are ok.. they are out of warranty.


----------



## Fan o' water

Hello Raja -

The manual, page 2-11, lists the usb port for bios flashback as being next to the button, but the I/O shield lists it as down by the audio jacks. Which one is correct?
Used EZ Flash 2 in the mean time.

Cheers


----------



## electrometro

Hey everyone!

Does anyone know where i can purchase the EXT Fan PCB that comes with the deluxe board. It is an optional accessory and the x99-e ws has the correct header for it but I am unable to find it for the WS board.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Rcmorr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Who in the world buys a 5960X along with a premium motherboard, and _doesn't_ overclock?


There are a few I'm sure, I'm only curious if it's a general compatability issue or if it has something to due with the extra pins the asus board has when Overclocking.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I had my X99-Deluxe die on me this weekend. I was in BIOS adjusting fan settings and the system suddenly powered off and will not turn back on, no Q-codes or any response. I swapped to another power supply (that was powering my second PC, so known working) and still absolutely nothing when pressing the power button on the motherboard. Its power and reset buttons light up when powered but I do not get any other signs of life from it. This was also with a 5960X but I was only running at 4.2 GHz (which needs 1.25V on this lower quality CPU).
> 
> I have started an RMA with Asus, or at least I think I have, but after faxing in the forms for an Advance RMA over 24 hours ago, and attempting to pay for one day shipping, they still haven't even seen the forms let alone shipped anything. Fax was the only way to submit the forms according to chat support. (!?)
> 
> I will let this thread know the health of the rest of my components when/if the new motherboard shows up.


Send me a pm I will forward you an email address for the customer loyalty team who deal with rma cases


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> Hello Raja -
> 
> The manual, page 2-11, lists the usb port for bios flashback as being next to the button, but the I/O shield lists it as down by the audio jacks. Which one is correct?
> Used EZ Flash 2 in the mean time.
> 
> Cheers


Go by the Io shield.


----------



## edit0r

Raja,
With all the x99 that seems to drop around us pretty fast is it possible to let us know if we can RMA ours if Asus finds that there is something wrong with this revision?
I would like to be able to RMA the board, if it's a problem with it of course, BEFORE it dies on me and takes down all the others components (some might not be on warranty anymore).

I was planning to upgrade to 8 core next year, planning to get a new Corsair PSU... now I don't know what to do... I bought this expensive, well featured board to be able to build on it on years to come....

Thank you

L.E
Tallking about Asmodian PSU, SilverStone ST1200-G Evolution, I don't know if it matters or not but the PSU was single rail, quoting from the PSU web page "Powerful single +12V rail design, perfect for future high-end component upgrades or overclocking...

Asmodian, please let us know if the HDD's and SSD's are functional and more important with no corrupted data.

Thank you


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edit0r*
> 
> Raja,
> With all the x99 that seems to drop around us pretty fast is it possible to let us know if we can RMA ours if Asus finds that there is something wrong with this revision?
> I would like to be able to RMA the board, if it's a problem with it of course, BEFORE it dies on me and takes down all the others components (some might not be on warranty anymore).
> 
> I was planning to upgrade to 8 core next year, planning to get a new Corsair PSU... now I don't know what to do... I bought this expensive, well featured board to be able to build on it on years to come....
> 
> Thank you
> 
> L.E
> Tallking about Asmodian PSU, SilverStone ST1200-G Evolution, I don't know if it matters or not but the PSU was single rail, quoting from the PSU web page "Powerful single +12V rail design, perfect for future high-end component upgrades or overclocking...
> 
> Asmodian, please let us know if the HDD's and SSD's are functional and more important with no corrupted data.
> 
> Thank you


Guessing games

Most if not all cases are within days or weeks at best. I think it's just safe to assume if it happens to you, you'd be unlucky to get another do the same. Unless you're like the user on here who was shorting the board out himself by fitting a non standard backing plate. Then you might go through 3 or 4 lol


----------



## sblantipodi

I cross post here since the problem is related to motherboard more than CPU.
It is funny to see that on boot problems the motherboard error code is really unuseful. Sometimes it says bd ok, but sometimes it says bF, sometimes it boot loop with code 00.

Here the description of my problem.

I noticed that highering cache voltage helps a lot in stability, also with cache at default frequency.
CPU 4.2GHz, Uncore 3GHz (I cannot increase it)
I increased the cache voltage using offset +0.2v and I set the vcore to 1.250v with a maximum of 1.262v due to LLC8.

I noticed that my CPU loves LLC8 for stability.
CPU at 4.2GHz with 127.3BLCK and 33 multiplier.
In this way the system is rock solid. I can push it hard with every benchmark linx and prime 28 is a no problem, temperature with Linx is up to 85c, 81c with Prime 95.

The only problem occurs with warm reboot.
When I do a warm reboot I get a bd error or a boot loop.

What is the cause of this behaviour?
I noticed that system agent push the voltage to 1.250v when in auto, I have the ram at 3055MHz.

Is there some suggestion to solve the warm reboot bd error or boot loop.

I never experienced this problem with 1.3V on vcore, but is there a way to not increase vcore and don't have a warm reboot error?
It is very stable with 1.250V on vcore I don't want to raise vcore anymore.
Thanks.
Edited by sbla


----------



## [email protected]

On the way to Taiwan for my first vacation in three years. Responses may be delayed while I am away.


----------



## Silent Scone

happy travels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> On the way to Taiwan for my first vacation in three years. Responses may be delayed while I am away.


Don't be roped into playing Connect 4 with random locals. (this might need some explaining)


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> On the way to Taiwan for my first vacation in three years. Responses may be delayed while I am away.


we will not miss you


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> On the way to Taiwan for my first vacation in three years. Responses may be delayed while I am away.


Enjoy.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> we will not miss you


Speak for yourself.


----------



## edit0r

"Guessing games"

Of course but while RMA and CPU and Motherboard could take even 2 weeks the risk of getting another board with problems seems pretty high right now. All boards are v1.03 revision.
I returned my 5820k to stock clock, I have an ongoing project that I cannot fail so overclocking sound a bit risky.

Also the VRM temps seems rather high to me and the radiators pretty poor... even on idle, with stock clocks, mine sitting at 50C and while rendering it reaches 60-62. My setup is air cooled, I have plenty of fans but it's true that I love silence so the rpm's are usually low. I did not install a VRM Fan yet but I am considering it.

My guess is that the deadly combination is: 8 core cpu, overclocking, vrm heat, poor vrm heatsink design and maybe some issues with some vrm parts.... or bad mosfet - heatsink contact


----------



## Silent Scone

62c for VRM is not hot. It's not cold but it's not hot either. General stress testing will get mine to 50c easily. Why does that seem such a problem to people? They're designed to tolerate 20 to 30 degrees more than this.

You've a 5820 anyway. There are no known failures with that CPU


----------



## n4p0l3onic

What I feared has happened!!!

Heeeeeeeellllp my k70 keyboard not recognized by x99 deluxe 0801 bios!!!!

How to solve this without other keyboard plugged? I don't have another!

How do I use the usb flash drive bios update? I have one already with 0904 and 1002 bios files in but I pressed the button on back with the drive on the green port no 5th ing happened!?

Help!!!!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> What I feared has happened!!!
> 
> Heeeeeeeellllp my k70 keyboard not recognized by x99 deluxe 0801 bios!!!!
> 
> How to solve this without other keyboard plugged? I don't have another!
> 
> How do I use the usb flash drive bios update? I have one already with 0904 and 1002 bios files in but I pressed the button on back with the drive on the green port no 5th ing happened!?
> 
> Help!!!!


Try plugging the keyboard into a usb 2.0 port. And for updating the bios, see here:

http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/usb_bios_flashback_guide/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edit0r*
> 
> "Guessing games"
> 
> Of course but while RMA and CPU and Motherboard could take even 2 weeks the risk of getting another board with problems seems pretty high right now. All boards are v1.03 revision.
> I returned my 5820k to stock clock, I have an ongoing project that I cannot fail so overclocking sound a bit risky.
> 
> Also the VRM temps seems rather high to me and the radiators pretty poor... even on idle, with stock clocks, mine sitting at *50C and while rendering it reaches 60-62*. My setup is air cooled, I have plenty of fans but it's true that I love silence so the rpm's are usually low. I did not install a VRM Fan yet but I am considering it.
> 
> My guess is that the deadly combination is: 8 core cpu, overclocking, vrm heat, poor vrm heatsink design and maybe some issues with some vrm parts.... or bad mosfet - heatsink contact


how are you determining vrm temp? aid64? or actual measurment? I ask 'cause that is very high for an idle vrm temp.
FYI - the vrms on the R5E idle at =<30C


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how are you determining vrm temp? aid64? or actual measurment? I ask 'cause that is very high for an idle vrm temp.
> FYI - the vrms on the R5E idle at =<30C


I use hwinfo and it lists the vrm temp in there. Hwmonitor as well. Beware, hwinfo misreads some sensors, one sensor for me shows 94c at all times.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> I use hwinfo and it lists the vrm temp in there. Hwmonitor as well. Beware, hwinfo misreads some sensors, one sensor for me shows 94c at all times.


aid64 seems pretty accurate compared to using either a T-probe or an IR thermometer. I have HWM, but haven't used it much on this rig.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

okay get the keyboard problem done but now there is another huge problem

my 5930k only detected as 4 cores 8 threads by windows, cpu z and hwinfo!!! bios has 6 cores adjustment though...

x99 deluxe 1002 bios win 7 64

what the hell!!!???







omg help!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> On the way to Taiwan for my first vacation in three years. Responses may be delayed while I am away.


Forget about work and enjoy your vacation, Raja! Have a safe trip!


----------



## n4p0l3onic

actually no hwinfo system summary reported it as 6 cores 12 threads

but windows and cpu z say 4/8???


----------



## edit0r

Guys, I used the ASuite III mainly so those are the real values.
I used HWinfo a few times, but the readings were the same over a 2-4 hour period while I was rendering or gaming or doing other CPU intensive tasks...
The heatsink is warm to the touch but not hot or very hot. I never dismantle it so I could check how good are the mosfets prints into the thermal pad.

Bottom line : For a stock 5820k idling in a room with 22C the VRM seems pretty hot...

I blame the heatsink bad design... x99-E WS has a more efficient heatsink design.

If you have the x99 Deluxe can you please tell me your temps and what CPU do you have and how much did you OC it?

Thank you!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> okay get the keyboard problem done but now there is another huge problem
> 
> my 5930k only detected as 4 cores 8 threads by windows, cpu z and hwinfo!!! bios has 6 cores adjustment though...
> 
> x99 deluxe 1002 bios win 7 64
> 
> what the hell!!!???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg help!


Hello

Possibly a fault UEFI flash. Fully clear the UEFI with power removed from the system. If no change reflash the UEFI and if that doesn't help reflash using USB BIOS Flashback.


----------



## compunerdy

5930k @ 3.8MHZ
Aida64 reports at idle
CPU 37c
MB 33c
MB Chipset 41c
MB VRM 55c


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> On the way to Taiwan for my first vacation in three years. Responses may be delayed while I am away.


Safe travels Raja! Hope that you have a blast!!


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> okay get the keyboard problem done but now there is another huge problem
> 
> my 5930k only detected as 4 cores 8 threads by windows, cpu z and hwinfo!!! bios has 6 cores adjustment though...
> 
> x99 deluxe 1002 bios win 7 64
> 
> what the hell!!!???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg help!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Possibly a fault UEFI flash. Fully clear the UEFI with power removed from the system. If no change reflash the UEFI and if that doesn't help reflash using USB BIOS Flashback.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the help but I solved it already, very old msconfig setting for my 3770k carried over and limited the os to 8 cores, unchecked it and now I have 12 logical cores!!! Wooooo lol

Now there is another problem

It seem that using xmp 2800 and then set cores ratio sync at x cause the clockspeed to remain constant? I didn't disabled turbo and eist

Man this new platform really confuses me...

How to properly oc with this x99 deluxe and 5930k? I want it so my cpu can save power when idle and it just overclock to a certain ghz I set like in the z77 platform

How is the best setting to achieve that?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how are you determining vrm temp? aid64? or actual measurment? I ask 'cause that is very high for an idle vrm temp.
> FYI - the vrms on the R5E idle at =<30C


Aida64 shows my idle X99-A VRM at 48-49c, mid-50s during stress test.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> Thanks for the help but I solved it already, very old msconfig setting for my 3770k carried over and limited the os to 8 cores, unchecked it and now I have 12 logical cores!!! Wooooo lol
> 
> Now there is another problem
> 
> It seem that using xmp 2800 and then set cores ratio sync at x cause the clockspeed to remain constant? I didn't disabled turbo and eist
> 
> Man this new platform really confuses me...
> 
> How to properly oc with this x99 deluxe and 5930k? I want it so my cpu can save power when idle and it just overclock to a certain ghz I set like in the z77 platform
> 
> How is the best setting to achieve that?


Hello

Set the Windows power plan to balanced instead of high performance. To avoid these and other possible problems I would suggest a fresh install of the operating system.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> okay get the keyboard problem done but now there is another huge problem
> 
> my 5930k only detected as 4 cores 8 threads by windows, cpu z and hwinfo!!! bios has 6 cores adjustment though...
> 
> x99 deluxe 1002 bios win 7 64
> 
> what the hell!!!???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg help!


Had this last weekend. It was in my Win boot settings. Try a reboot with all drivers on (MSConfig/advanced). That helped me, went from 4 cores/8 to 8 cores/16 again. Not sure yeat what made it there that way....


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edit0r*
> 
> Guys, I used the ASuite III mainly so those are the real values.
> I used HWinfo a few times, but the readings were the same over a 2-4 hour period while I was rendering or gaming or doing other CPU intensive tasks...
> The heatsink is warm to the touch but not hot or very hot. I never dismantle it so I could check how good are the mosfets prints into the thermal pad.
> 
> Bottom line : For a stock 5820k idling in a room with 22C the VRM seems pretty hot...
> 
> I blame the heatsink bad design... x99-E WS has a more efficient heatsink design.
> 
> If you have the x99 Deluxe can you please tell me your temps and what CPU do you have and how much did you OC it?
> 
> Thank you!


CPU: i7-5960X 4,2 Mhz OC

CPU Idle 29/Ample load 40C (Kraken X60)/Full load 69 Max
VRM Idle 35/Ample load52C/Full load 59 Max

EDIT all fans and cooling on silent mode.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> Thanks for the help but I solved it already, very old msconfig setting for my 3770k carried over and limited the os to 8 cores, unchecked it and now I have 12 logical cores!!! Wooooo lol
> 
> Now there is another problem
> 
> It seem that using xmp 2800 and then set cores ratio sync at x cause the clockspeed to remain constant? I didn't disabled turbo and eist
> 
> Man this new platform really confuses me...
> 
> How to properly oc with this x99 deluxe and 5930k? I want it so my cpu can save power when idle and it just overclock to a certain ghz I set like in the z77 platform
> 
> How is the best setting to achieve that?


In the Windows power management advanced section there are CPU settings for minimum and maximum. I set my minimum to 2% and it lowers my clock to 1527 during idle, though I'm OC'ed to 4.45 GHz. I also enabled the three CPU Power Management entries in the BIOS Advanced section.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Aida64 shows my idle X99-A VRM at 48-49c, mid-50s during stress test.


I think the VRM temp is board dependent... and cooling dependent. I have 2x90mm fans that blow directly over the vrm HS and ram sticks:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










vrm temps stay well below 50C (mostly high 30s to low 40s)


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think the VRM temp is board dependent... and cooling dependent. I have 2x90mm fans that blow directly over the vrm HS and ram sticks:
> ...
> vrm temps stay well below 50C (mostly high 30s to low 40s)


Very much so, indeed. My dimms stay below 42c but the air over the MB is mixed - some has already gone over my HDs and the mix is being sucked out the back.


----------



## compunerdy

With fans on full blast. 3 in and 3 out.

5930k @ 3.8MHZ X99 Deluxe
Aida64 reports at idle
CPU 34c
MB 29c
MB Chipset 37c
MB VRM 50c


----------



## FreeElectron

I bought 5820k, x99 deluxe and 2 gtx 970 gaming 4g sli
The 5820k is a 28-lane cpu
According to motherboard manual i should install two cards on PCIE_16_1 and PCIE_16_4 and that was my plan
Untill i noticed that the connectors (USB 3 and USB2 and maybe the Front panel connectors) may physically interfere with the graphics card installed on the bottom PCIE_16_4 slot
So, can i install it on the PCIE_16_3 instead and manage the bandwidth in the bios to x8?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> So, can i install it on the PCIE_16_3 instead and manage the bandwidth in the bios to x8?


Hello

As you will notice in the motherboard's manual PCIE_16_3 is not a valid slot for 28 lane CPUs. PCIE_16_1, PCIE_16_2 and PCIE_16_4 are usable slots. If PCIE_16_2 instead of PCIE_16_4 works will require testing on your end.


----------



## Praz

For anybody using MemTest For Windows Pro the info below will launch and run the needed instances with the correct amount of memory. It is set up for 16 instances and 16GB of ram. Paste the info into Notepad and save as a bat file in the Memtest folder. All 16 instances will launch on top of each other so will need to be moved and reordered as you would like.

Quote:


> start memTestPro.exe /t927
> start memTestPro.exe /t927
> start memTestPro.exe /t927
> start memTestPro.exe /t927
> start memTestPro.exe /t927
> start memTestPro.exe /t927
> start memTestPro.exe /t927
> start memTestPro.exe /t927
> start memTestPro.exe /t927
> start memTestPro.exe /t927
> start memTestPro.exe /t927
> start memTestPro.exe /t927
> start memTestPro.exe /t927
> start memTestPro.exe /t927
> start memTestPro.exe /t927
> start memTestPro.exe /t927


----------



## n4p0l3onic

What is cpu package and cpu pp0 temp reported on hwinfo 64?

And please is there any x99 deluxe overclocking guide? I am conf i sed with the terms used in bios and how they behave on my pc


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> What is cpu package and cpu pp0 temp reported on hwinfo 64?
> 
> And please is there any x99 deluxe overclocking guide? I am conf i sed with the terms used in bios and how they behave on my pc


Hello

There are some guides in the first post of the this thread. Most settings that are not addressed in the guides are best left on auto as they are beyond either the capability or patience of the user.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> For anybody using MemTest For Windows Pro the info below will launch and run the needed instances with the correct amount of memory. It is set up for 16 instances and 16GB of ram. Paste the info into Notepad and save as a bat file in the Memtest folder. All 16 instances will launch on top of each other so will need to be moved and reordered as you would like.


thanks Praz!! so for 768 per, I just change the "t" value?


----------



## djgar

Anyone have any idea what the danger zone temp might be for the X99 chipset VRM? 80c like the cores?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Anyone have any idea what the danger zone temp might be for the VRM? 80c like the cores?


My general rule for CPU, VRM, GPU is at load to keep temps max 75c. In my system I never see VRM get even close to this temp, however.


----------



## djgar

Thanks, Bastian. I get the recommended max, but I was wondering what the typical "harm's way" max was







. I also should have specified X99 chipset VRM, not GPU VRM.


----------



## edit0r

I am also interested what is the max temperature that VRM can take.

I had some issues with many IBM servers a while back, used to service servers back then... and because some bad parts in the VRM they used to fry the CPU at the same time the board crashes so my best guess is that there is definitely something wrong with the VRM, and the overclocking, a hungry 8 core CPU and high VRM temperature takes everything down.


----------



## Silent Scone

Keep it under 80c. You'd really struggle to get it even that hot. Or at least you should


----------



## Asmodian

I wonder if that was my problem, I saw reported VRM temps in the low 70s under load. I had very good ventilation with a 120 mm fan blowing down and across the motherboard on an open bench case.

Should I test my 5960X that was in an X99-Deluxe that died in the new motherboard? If it is almost for sure dead, does it have any chance of killing the new board?

Edit: I am inclined to think it should be OK but knowing if the CPU actually died might not be worth killing an X99-Deluxe.


----------



## Silent Scone

If the CPU is already dead then it most likely simply won't post, but there is no certain when it comes to misplaced current


----------



## edit0r

Asmodian, they way I see it you have several options but in the end it's up to you which path do you take :

1. You can RMA the CPU now without any testing and you risk nothing - this is what I would do
2. You can test the CPU with your new motherboard and it may NOT post. From that moment on you will ask yourself the if the board is still fine and just a CPU RMA would make your system work again because there is a pretty good that you already damaged the motherboard with this CPU test and once you get your good CPU to burn it again with the damaged board....
3. Of course you can be sort of lucky and test the CPU with the new board and see that everything is fine BUT your CPU could have taken quite a lot of beating from the last motherboard and it could fail in the next months.
3. You can ask a friend/company to test the CPU for you but you will have to take the chances that his/theirs MB could end up dead.

If time is precious, and you hate waiting and risk, take the first option.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks Praz!! so for 768 per, I just change the "t" value?


Hello

Yes. Using Notepad >Edit > Replace put /t927 in the Find field and /t768 in the Replace field and click Replace all.


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks for that ^


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thanks for that ^


Hello

You're welcome. Don't forget when saving the bat file to select All Files as the type instead of txt.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes. Using Notepad >Edit > Replace put /t927 in the Find field and /t768 in the Replace field and click Replace all.










much appreciated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thanks for that ^


now 16 instances isn't borderline silly to do.


----------



## Weber

Just noticed this at work.

RealBench v2.4 Launched With X99 Support

http://rog.asus.com/file/?download=RealBench_v2.4.zip


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> Just noticed this at work.
> 
> RealBench v2.4 Launched With X99 Support
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/file/?download=RealBench_v2.4.zip


Hello

There are no change in scores with this version. The only changes are CPU-Z updated for DDR4 and FM2+ support.


----------



## bastian

X99 Deluxe BIOS 1004 is out:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1004.zip
Quote:


> X99-DELUXE BIOS 1004
> 1. Update EC FW
> 2. Fix crash free issue
> 3. Fix Xonar card compatibility issue
> 4. Revise Thunderbolt memory resource
> 5. Enhance Xeon CPU compatibility
> 6. Rebuild SteamOS boot option


----------



## Silent Scone

Meh I'm still on 903 lol. If it it's not broken...don't fix it


----------



## Margammor

Any renaming needed for this bios or special instructions?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Any renaming needed for this bios or special instructions?


Hello

Place the unzipped file on a FAT32 USB stick and update from within the UEFI using EZ Flash.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Meh I'm still on 903 lol. If it it's not broken...don't fix it


I would say with a new platform making sure you are somewhat current is advisable.


----------



## Margammor

Nothing like X99D.cap?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Nothing like X99D.cap?


Hello

The file only needs renaming if using USB BIOS Flashback.


----------



## TheGovernment

Any idea when we'll see the new WS-E bios? I've got a few bugs hopefully it fixes.


----------



## djgar

1004 for X99-A is out on the support downloads. Let you know what happens


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The file only needs renaming if using USB BIOS Flashback.


Ok, done through the bios and I have an A2 IDE error now. Tried it a few times and it stops there.did not even touched my PC.....


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Ok, done through the bios and I have an A2 IDE error now. Tried it a few times and it stops there.did not even touched my PC.....


I would try reformatting the thumb drive, redownloading the BIOS update and try again.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Ok, done through the bios and I have an A2 IDE error now. Tried it a few times and it stops there.did not even touched my PC.....


Hello

After updating did you reset the proper boot order for your drives?


----------



## [email protected]

Arrived in Taipei with delayed luggage.

Thanks for keeping an eye on the thread guys. I'll be checking in every day for anything urgent.


----------



## Margammor

Well..... it went through the whole update process, rebooted and updated the bos further. Then rebooted and hangs on an A2 error. Tried Asus Crashfree bios now (DVD and USB) it reboots, reads the DVD and then goes into the bios where I get a big American Megatrend logo and there it hangs (with the A2 error)..... tralalala

Hoe do I get somewhere... cannot enter my bios, so cannot do anything actually.....


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Arrived in Taipei with delayed luggage.
> 
> Thanks for keeping an eye on the thread guys. I'll be checking in every day for anything urgent.










Hey, you're on vacation....what are you doing in here!?!?!? Go have fun and relax...LOL









Mods, ban him until he is back from vacation....LOL


----------



## [email protected]

Unplug all the drives and use a single memory module. See if that gets any further.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you're on vacation....what are you doing in here!?!?!? Go have fun and relax...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mods, ban him until he is back from vacation....LOL


Heh its part of the job. No rest for the wicked. I am trying to stay away when I can but I have to keep an eye on things.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Heh its part of the job. No rest for the wicked. I am trying to stay away when I can but I have to keep an eye on things.


Ah well, I tried at least.


----------



## Margammor

Ok, my bootdrive is a Samsung XP941 and another one as well and a Revodrive 350 as well. Also unplug these ?


----------



## [email protected]

Try unplugging all other drives first. Ensure gpu is seated properly as well


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Heh its part of the job. No rest for the wicked. I am trying to stay away when I can but I have to keep an eye on things.


C'mon, Raja, be the King of Vacationers - just don't get TOO wild







.

All done with my EZ Flash update to 1004. I had to re-enter all settings, and lost the OC profiles saved, as expected. But no surprises. I updated from a root level folder in my boot drive which is a dual SSD RAID 0.


----------



## Margammor

Ok "Holiday man". In the system now. Bios see, windows booted...... and started...... Now what? are my problems gone, just connect the drives again and see where it ends or any tips?

Extra info: I believe I only see one samsung m.2 drive and my Revodrive now


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> C'mon, Raja, be the King of Vacationers - just don't get TOO wild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> All done with my EZ Flash update to 1004. I had to re-enter all settings, and lost the OC profiles saved, as expected. But no surprises. I updated from a root level folder in my boot drive which is a dual SSD RAID 0.


Cool. My body clock is messed up so not sleeping yet when I should be.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Ok "Holiday man". In the system now. Bios see, windows booted...... and started...... Now what? are my problems gone, just connect the drives again and see where it ends or any tips?
> 
> Extra info: I believe I only see one samsung m.2 drive and my Revodrive now


You will have to check and see if you can identify the cause. If any boot settings were changed then you will need to set them back as you had them on a previous build.

I suspect something about how those drives were installed to and the applied boot order/options is the culprit. Its quite an elaborate setup which has plenty of potential for incorrect setup.


----------



## Margammor

Ok, get some sleep ;-)

Basically I did not really do anything prior to this bios upgrade. Bios changes I made before were xmp eanbled, 5 way standard 4,2 MHz overclock, C3/C5 stated disabled for SSD speed, some fan pwn enabled and no more. Resetted all Thunderbolt settings last week already (unstable system, I read this bos upgrade has some TB updates as well)


----------



## djgar

I have found anytime my drive population changes (anything potentially bootable, including flash drives) the boot devices get all changed too. Check the boot setup in the bios after you plug everything else in.


----------



## Margammor

Hmmmm interesting. Is this some kind of bios bug? I did not change anything, but perhaps a loose connector somewhere. I will check the boot order before and after reconnects. Now making a external backup of my project work...... if things fail......


----------



## [email protected]

The Samsung xp drives wont show in the boot order if there is no bootable os on them. They have no boot firmware which is why one has to install to them using the uefi prefix for the installer.

The boot order can change when usb drives are plugged in.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Hmmmm interesting. Is this some kind of bios bug? I did not change anything, but perhaps a loose connector somewhere. I will check the boot order before and after reconnects. Now making a external backup of my project work...... if things fail......


ALWAYS make backups - I am totally paranoid







. I have separate system and data backups. I have two RAID 10 volumes where I keep backup images - one for system and one for data.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The Samsung xp drives wont show in the boot order if there is no bootable os on them. They have no boot firmware which is why one has to install to them using the uefi prefix for the installer.
> 
> The boot order can change when usb drives are plugged in.


Raja - is that specific to those Samsung drives? I have RAID volumes with no OS but they show up in the boot menus.


----------



## Margammor

Internal 2 TB SSD raid project staging disk set (each week all old projects go here), Internal WD 18 TB RAID backup set, external USB3 8 TB, external TB2 24 TB (nt working now, TB is not stable yet), 3 times NAS 12-24 TB

What do you mean back-up addicted


----------



## djgar

My Brother!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Raja - is that specific to those Samsung drives? I have RAID volumes with no OS but they show up in the boot menus.


Yes those drives only.


----------



## djgar

Thanks - now go sunbathing or surfing or take a nice nap







.


----------



## [email protected]

Lol I'm trying.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edit0r*
> 
> Asmodian, they way I see it you have several options but in the end it's up to you which path do you take :
> 
> 1. You can RMA the CPU now without any testing and you risk nothing - this is what I would do
> 2. You can test the CPU with your new motherboard and it may NOT post. From that moment on you will ask yourself the if the board is still fine and just a CPU RMA would make your system work again because there is a pretty good that you already damaged the motherboard with this CPU test and once you get your good CPU to burn it again with the damaged board....
> 3. Of course you can be sort of lucky and test the CPU with the new board and see that everything is fine BUT your CPU could have taken quite a lot of beating from the last motherboard and it could fail in the next months.
> 3. You can ask a friend/company to test the CPU for you but you will have to take the chances that his/theirs MB could end up dead.
> 
> If time is precious, and you hate waiting and risk, take the first option.


Thanks, I will go with option 1, the chain of dead components described in 2 is simply not worth knowing how the old CPU is doing. Killing someone else's board doesn't seem worth it either.

The new CPU gets here tomorrow, I think it will beat the motherboard and I started that RMA two days later and didn't pay extra for shipping. Over a week for an Advance RMA with overnight shipping seems rather slow but it is partially my fault for being blind and not seeing the obvious email address instead of the fax number. Asus should put the email address on the form too as faxing the forms does not seem to work (faxed into a black hole). Why Asus takes 48 hours to process an Advance RMA I do not know. Maybe they would rather you not do advance RMAs as with the built in delay it does not seem to help reduce down time very much.


----------



## einnairo

hey any one noticed that the VRM temps on the deluxe is high or is it just me? 65-68c?
this is after pc is turned on for say 10 hours.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm starting to think there might be a few with poor contact.

Right now I've been on (and running some gruelling memory benchmarks earlier) for just under 4 hours and I'm sat at 38c idle. I rarely or have never seen 60c with my 5960. Not that I'd be too worried even if I had. Other things to consider is voltages used obviously, ambient and airflow.


----------



## djgar

Raja mentions that if you're OC'ing you should put some active cooling on it. I stripped the Asus cover off mine (the one between DIMM sets, not the one by the back panel) and have a 120mm fan stiring the in-case air over that part of the MB which also helps the dimms - it now hovers around 48c during idle and high 50s - low 60s during stress.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> 1004 for X99-A is out on the support downloads. Let you know what happens


I dont see it.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm starting to think there might be a few with poor contact.
> 
> Right now I've been on (and running some gruelling memory benchmarks earlier) for just under 4 hours and I'm sat at 38c idle. I rarely or have never seen 60c with my 5960. Not that I'd be too worried even if I had. Other things to consider is voltages used obviously, ambient and airflow.


I second this, I was seeing low 70C on mine just before it died, I will check the heat sink contact if I ever see over 60C on my new one, based on other's temperatures reported in this thread.

I just got notice my new board is in shipping status so I hope to see it tomorrow along with the new CPU after all.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I dont see it.


http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99A/HelpDesk_Download/

I select Win 8.1 64-bit from the dropdown here and see 4 BIOS, including 1004.


----------



## Margammor

Ok, back alive and all running again normal. Only attached the drives all again one by one (or set by set) and it all is there again and no post issues anymore. Bios 1004 is running now, long day and no more juice to see if the TB 2 card is now more stable, some of the next days.

One issue: VRM temp. sensor is not working anymore in AI Suite?? any bios setting that can be doing that?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99A/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> I select Win 8.1 64-bit from the dropdown here and see 4 BIOS, including 1004.


Global thing. It is not here in the NL site as well. website consolidation stuff or so.....


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Ok, back alive and all running again normal. Only attached the drives all again one by one (or set by set) and it all is there again and no post issues anymore. Bios 1004 is running now, long day and no more juice to see if the TB 2 card is now more stable, some of the next days.
> 
> One issue: VRM temp. sensor is not working anymore in AI Suite?? any bios setting that can be doing that?


Mine shows in Aida64, haven't seen anything that resembles an option for this.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Mine shows in Aida64, haven't seen anything that resembles an option for this.


I believe there is a small bios issue. VRM is shown in F but not in C (in bios and also AI Suite). External fans 1-2 rpm are also not shown in bios and AI Suite.


----------



## djgar

I just rebooted to my bios and in the Monitor section all 4 temps - CPU, MB, VRM and PCH - show in both C and F. And it also shows correctly in C in Aida64, so it's being reported properly. Maybe re-flash the bios?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> hey any one noticed that the VRM temps on the deluxe is high or is it just me? 65-68c?
> this is after pc is turned on for say 10 hours.


In Digi+ section set all power delivery areas to ASUS Optimized. If those temps are during idle, that is not normal temps. However, during heavy load VRM can reach in the 60s. Generally on idle my VRM is between 30s-40s.


----------



## einnairo

WTH Silentscone...38c, are you talking about the cpu? I am talking about the VRM.

Djgar, I have 7 intake fans on this side of the case. God meddling with it now is gonna be a big job.
Consider the PC idling now, its 61c. pls see the picture below. Do you mean to strip this part?



only used 5 way opti to overclock 5930k to 4.4ghz. Gpu OC maxed out I suppose at 1543mhz + 0.05v.
--
btw anyone do water cooling here? 5930k watercooled - 38-40c idle. Upto 57c during 3dmark extreme.
my gpus (also water cooled reference 980s) should be fine, 56c during heaven or valley (in 1 pass).
ambient about 28c. Sorry first time doing it, hope i did it right.

cheers guys.


----------



## einnairo

Margammor, in ai suite, click the gear at bottom right, then go to setting, you can choose farenheit or celcius.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> In Digi+ section set all power delivery areas to ASUS Optimized. If those temps are during idle, that is not normal temps. However, during heavy load VRM can reach in the 60s. Generally on idle my VRM is between 30s-40s.


I used the 5 way to OC, CPU power phase is extreme. Dram power phase are both standard. Do you mean set both cpu and dram power phase to optimise? will this screw up the OC?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I just rebooted to my bios and in the Monitor section all 4 temps - CPU, MB, VRM and PCH - show in both C and F. And it also shows correctly in C in Aida64, so it's being reported properly. Maybe re-flash the bios?


Again flashing the bios ;-) after all of the last 2 hours haha My bios does show VRM in F, but not in C and the three extension fans are also not there.

related to the other post, my VRM is (used to be) high as well


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> I used the 5 way to OC, CPU power phase is extreme. Dram power phase are both standard. Do you mean set both cpu and dram power phase to optimise? will this screw up the OC?


Extreme & Standard will increase your temps during idle and load. I would try Optimized to see how it runs - it may be all you need.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Margammor, in ai suite, click the gear at bottom right, then go to setting, you can choose farenheit or celcius.


I know, F works. But I am in Europe and we do not measure (and think) temperatures in F.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> WTH Silentscone...38c, are you talking about the cpu? I am talking about the VRM.
> 
> Djgar, I have 7 intake fans on this side of the case. God meddling with it now is gonna be a big job.
> Consider the PC idling now, its 61c. pls see the picture below. Do you mean to strip this part?
> 
> 
> 
> only used 5 way opti to overclock 5930k to 4.4ghz. Gpu OC maxed out I suppose at 1543mhz + 0.05v.
> --
> btw anyone do water cooling here? 5930k watercooled - 38-40c idle. Upto 57c during 3dmark extreme.
> my gpus (also water cooled reference 980s) should be fine, 56c during heaven or valley (in 1 pass).
> ambient about 28c. Sorry first time doing it, hope i did it right.
> 
> cheers guys.


No, 38c idle on VRM. 36c now as have been AFK. My hottest core on cpu at the moment is idling at 27c 5c above ambient









Note it also depends on your overclock. Most notably if you're running without power states and constantly feeding voltage they're bound to be higher before you even factor in airflow and ambient


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I just rebooted to my bios and in the Monitor section all 4 temps - CPU, MB, VRM and PCH - show in both C and F. And it also shows correctly in C in Aida64, so it's being reported properly. Maybe re-flash the bios?


What is the most save way to flash the bios ;-) I do not want to have all these issues again.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Again flashing the bios ;-) after all of the last 2 hours haha My bios does show VRM in F, but not in C and the three extension fans are also not there.
> 
> related to the other post, my VRM is (used to be) high as well


I gave up on the fan extension card too. I used the Nzxt grid to connect 10 fans then 1 3 pin to the fan extension. It does not read the fans.
Using Y splitter cables worked for me.

Make sure the fans and extension card are plugged in correctly. You have to trouble shoot these, too many possibilities.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I know, F works. But I am in Europe and we do not measure (and think) temperatures in F.


no i mea in ai suite you can change it to celcius...


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Extreme & Standard will increase your temps during idle and load. I would try Optimized to see how it runs - it may be all you need.


Ok i will have a go later. cheers.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> no i mea in ai suite you can change it to celcius...


I know, shows VRM in F and not in C


----------



## djgar

I'm in the US but when it comes to PCs and coffee roasting I think in Centigrade


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> What is the most save way to flash the bios ;-) I do not want to have all these issues again.


I use EZ Flash in the BIOS Tools section. I put the BIOS file in a root-level folder I call X99-A in my boot drive, and EZ Flash sees that file system and folder.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I know, shows VRM in F and not in C


sorry maybe i dont understand you here. Anyway this is the last time i shall reply about this, seems i may be complicating things for you.



this is in ai suite, click the gear at the bottom right, and choose setting tab where my mouse cursor is, you can choose celcius.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> In Digi+ section set all power delivery areas to ASUS Optimized. If those temps are during idle, that is not normal temps. However, during heavy load VRM can reach in the 60s. Generally on idle my VRM is between 30s-40s.


OK, there are some options here. I went with VRM Spread Spectrum and enabled it, which changed as bunch of following entries. These I set to Optimized where that was an option, otherwise left as is. My VRM temp is now 39c







.


----------



## compunerdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, 38c idle on VRM. 36c now as have been AFK. My hottest core on cpu at the moment is idling at 27c 5c above ambient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note it also depends on your overclock. Most notably if you're running without power states and constantly feeding voltage they're bound to be higher before you even factor in airflow and ambient


Currently I am overclocked just by enabling XMP only and my VRM is 54deg. Is there some setting I am missing to get this cooler?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, there are some options here. I went with VRM Spread Spectrum and enabled it, which changed as bunch of following entries. These I set to Optimized where that was an option, otherwise left as is. My VRM temp is now 39c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


VRM Spread Spectrum enabled is fine. Extreme should only be used when you need stability for heavy overclocking or serious water cooling. I personally only use Optimized and I can maintain a 4.5Ghz overclock easily.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> Currently I am overclocked just by enabling XMP only and my VRM is 54deg. Is there some setting I am missing to get this cooler?


Do what I just did







.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> Currently I am overclocked just by enabling XMP only and my VRM is 54deg. Is there some setting I am missing to get this cooler?


Use ASUS Optimized settings under Digi+ power sections. It should reduce your temps as it will optimize the power smartly based on usage.

Additionally, if you are worried this may affect your overclock, you can adjust the power current %. I use 130% this does not affect temps nearly as much as the other power sections.


----------



## compunerdy

This issue with my computer black screening is very strange and random. Usually I will black screen and the monitor says display port disconnected or whatever and I have to power down in order to reboot. Sometimes on reboot it will do it once more. It has not happened anywhere near as much as when I first built the comp and never did it when I had a different video card installed. Currently it usually only happens after pushing the card a bit even though I am using a water cooler on it now and it runs much cooler than before.. Just now I went to reboot the comp to do the bios changes and as I was shutting down programs it just crashed.. black screen and no display port connection. On reboot all of my icons are out of wack.

Anyways.. Went into bios and changed..
VRM spread spectrum to enabled which opened up a bunch of options so I changed..
CPU power phase to optimized as well as Dram power phase..
My VRM went down from 54 to 46.


----------



## jaykop

Need help i have flashed to the latest bios and even installed a fresh windows 8 but everytime i do a normal windows shut down my system just keeps rebooting instead of powering down can anyone give advie on this as i have gone through the windows power setting but it just wont shut down .....

i forgot to say i ahve the 1004 bios and asus x99 deluxe motherboard


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99A/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> I select Win 8.1 64-bit from the dropdown here and see 4 BIOS, including 1004.


I did that, 502 was the only shown one.. Googled it, found it on asus vip and the link there worked. Odd


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I did that, 502 was the only shown one.. Googled it, found it on asus vip and the link there worked. Odd


The Internet is a mysterious place indeed







...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> Need help i have flashed to the latest bios and even installed a fresh windows 8 but everytime i do a normal windows shut down my system just keeps rebooting instead of powering down can anyone give advie on this as i have gone through the windows power setting but it just wont shut down .....
> 
> i forgot to say i ahve the 1004 bios and asus x99 deluxe motherboard


You probably are waking up from things like the mouse or keyboard. You need to go to the Device Manager and select Properties for your various devices and insure in the Power Management tab they don't have the wake-up option selected. Also check the options in the Windows Power options for the mode you are using.


----------



## carlhil2

I get an "61" code on start up, PC won't boot, can't even successfully re-flash the bios, the ram ok button does nothing, is my mobo or cpu dead? it's my second one by the way, X99-Deluxe..I am at the point of returning this setup and getting the 5820k, this is frustrating..


----------



## [email protected]

Use a single memory module - try each slot. If this is the second board doing the same thing - I'd be looking at the associated parts used or the OC applied.


----------



## carlhil2

Did that, even reseated the cpu, "61" is all that I see, will be taking the cpu/mobo back to MC this weekend, going to try all over again, re-installing Windows and all of my programs, etc.,....glad that I bought the Replacement Plan..







still don't understand why the flashing of the bios doesn't reset the settings though, it's like the flash did nothing..


----------



## erase

My Asus Deluxe X99 board came out of the box with 0801. First time turned on, get stuck at POST screen, 4 out of of 5 times, I have to force turn it off and try again. Isolated just about everything form being a problem!

Once I made it in to the BIOS updated to 0904, which didn't fix the issue.

Yesterday I updated to BIOS version 1004 which is X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1004.CAP, after flashing it took out my OS in RAID0.

_Even before any BIOS flashing the Asus X99 Deluxe would see other RAID0 disk (no longer connected) as failed when it was 100% fine before I put the drives into this new motherboard._

Beware of the Asus Deluxe X99, likely ok for some, look like I got a dud. Be careful of BIOS version 1004, it has to potential to destroy your RAID setup.

Even after I delete the remains of the RAID and then re-created it. I cannot install windows on the new RAID no matter what options I change.
Cannot no longer be selected as a bootable device in the BIOS (have to force old Legacy, but I only want UEFI), and when I try and install the partition that is shown in Windows 8.1 installer. _"windows cannot be installed to this disk this computer's hardware may not support booting this disk..."_

I have tried to clean the disk using diskpart, just nothing now.

Of course in the shown photo, have to switch to legacy in order to create the RAID, then switch back to UEFI for the install, but cannot even do that anymore.

This Asus X99 Deluxe it is biggest POS motherboard I have ever purchased brand new.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

I reached the rated 3200MHz on my G.Skill Ripjaws 4x4 kit: F4-3200C16-4GRKD, though it still needs overnight stability testing and more.
cpu: i7-5960X... board: X99-E WS.

Here's what helped, in case someone else finds it handy -


Ai OC mode to Manual, not XMP
Disabled DRAM SVID support
130% Current Capacity to DRAM setting. (was this necessary? It seemed to be, but I'll try again with lower).
Leave VDIMMs all at auto at first, find VCCSA that at least lets you boot. Start from around +0.204v offset, which gives a result right around 1.02v.
At that point you can boot but won't pass stability tests, VDIMM still too low.
Now play with VCCSA, VDIMMs and VTTDDR to fish for stability.
In my case things started to work better at 1.4v VDIMM, with VTTDDR set to just over half of VDIMM (0.71250v). Still planning to experiment with slightly more VTTDDR but not a lot.
Sometimes only 3 of my 4 sticks are making it past POST so I may still need to add more initial VDIMM without changing Eventual VDIMM.
Note on VCCSA: Like everyone says, VCCSA is a very sensitive item and the adjustment is not linear -- too much is as bad as too little. If I even change mine by 0.05 it sometimes loses stability or won't boot. Fortunately it doesn't seem to drift around much so when you have a good setting it's good.

I was hoping to reach 3200MHz at 1.35v, not 1.4v, but I think I left some DRAM timings too tight, hopefully that's why.

I welcome all comments and suggestions. I'm looking forward to working on the cpu and RAM at the same time now that I've got a little more practice on them independently.


----------



## jaykop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You probably are waking up from things like the mouse or keyboard. You need to go to the Device Manager and select Properties for your various devices and insure in the Power Management tab they don't have the wake-up option selected. Also check the options in the Windows Power options for the mode you are using.


Hello and thanks for your reply I have checked and sorted these setting but still the same ..so every time a click on Windows to shut down it just shuts down for 1 second and starts rebooting again anyone got any more idea's I could try to fix this as it is killing me ....


----------



## Katana1000

Is this latest 1004 BIOS the same as the 1002 BIOS linked to in Raja's sig?

I updated to the 1002 BIOS and wonder if I should now update to the 1004 BIOS?

1004 is on the official site but not 1002 that leads me to think it was just a temp sort of BIOS?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I get an "61" code on start up, PC won't boot, can't even successfully re-flash the bios, the ram ok button does nothing, is my mobo or cpu dead? it's my second one by the way, X99-Deluxe..I am at the point of returning this setup and getting the 5820k, this is frustrating..


Get it, took me 2 hours last night (had a code A2). Took all drive connectors out and all mem except one unit and rebooted. All went well and came in the bios, back to defaults, cleared cmos en then started rebuilding all connectors.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I just rebooted to my bios and in the Monitor section all 4 temps - CPU, MB, VRM and PCH - show in both C and F. And it also shows correctly in C in Aida64, so it's being reported properly. Maybe re-flash the bios?


Ok ?? brouht the rig back alive this morning, still did nothing to it except touching my keyboard and VRM is there suddenly (and in C) and extension fans RPM is also there in AI Suite again? Must be an overnight stealth repair job by the bios itself ;-)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I reached the rated 3200MHz on my G.Skill Ripjaws 4x4 kit: F4-3200C16-4GRKD, though it still needs overnight stability testing and more.
> cpu: i7-5960X... board: X99-E WS.
> 
> Here's what helped, in case someone else finds it handy -
> 
> 
> Ai OC mode to Manual, not XMP
> Disabled DRAM SVID support
> 130% Current Capacity to DRAM setting. (was this necessary? It seemed to be, but I'll try again with lower).
> Leave VDIMMs all at auto at first, find VCCSA that at least lets you boot. Start from around +0.204v offset, which gives a result right around 1.02v.
> At that point you can boot but won't pass stability tests, VDIMM still too low.
> Now play with VCCSA, VDIMMs and VTTDDR to fish for stability.
> In my case things started to work better at 1.4v VDIMM, with VTTDDR set to just over half of VDIMM (0.71250v). Still planning to experiment with slightly more VTTDDR but not a lot.
> Sometimes only 3 of my 4 sticks are making it past POST so I may still need to add more initial VDIMM without changing Eventual VDIMM.
> Note on VCCSA: Like everyone says, VCCSA is a very sensitive item and the adjustment is not linear -- too much is as bad as too little. If I even change mine by 0.05 it sometimes loses stability or won't boot. Fortunately it doesn't seem to drift around much so when you have a good setting it's good.
> 
> I was hoping to reach 3200MHz at 1.35v, not 1.4v, but I think I left some DRAM timings too tight, hopefully that's why.
> 
> I welcome all comments and suggestions. I'm looking forward to working on the cpu and RAM at the same time now that I've got a little more practice on them independently.


Hi, I would strongly suggest you try memtest pro to iron out instability when you get up and running. It riddles out any very quickly when running 16 instances!

I've found that if you're stable at 12 instances, a couple of 400% passes with 75% allocation is enough for realistic workloads. Be interested to see how you get on with that kit


----------



## jaykop

What's the best way to clear cmos is it unplug power then take battery out then press the red clear cmos button but for how long ..


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> What's the best way to clear cmos is it unplug power then take battery out then press the red clear cmos button but for how long ..


Using the clear cmos button on the mobo.


----------



## Silent Scone

Just press it when the systems either off or on for an instance. will boot the machine up with default parameters. .


----------



## jaykop

Yes but for how long do I need to press cmos button


----------



## carlhil2

Doesn't work in my case, I have done it all, reflashed the bios via usb, pull battery, reseated cpu, unplugged everything, used one stick of ram at a time,still, "61" code is all that I get...that ram ok light stays on...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> Yes but for how long do I need to press cmos button


For-an-instance. Just press it....


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Doesn't work in my case, I have done it all, pull battery, reseated cpu, unplugged everything, used one stick of ram at a time,still, "61" code is all that I get...that ram ok light stays on...


It's a memory training error but it could be a number of things. I take it you've tried using one stick at a time in first slot with all 4?


----------



## Katana1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> Is this latest 1004 BIOS the same as the 1002 BIOS linked to in Raja's sig?
> 
> I updated to the 1002 BIOS and wonder if I should now update to the 1004 BIOS?
> 
> 1004 is on the official site but not 1002 that leads me to think it was just a temp sort of BIOS?


Anyone?


----------



## Silent Scone

Some of the builds don't make it to the site. They don't have many phones in Taiwan.


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> My Asus Deluxe X99 board came out of the box with 0801. First time turned on, get stuck at POST screen, 4 out of of 5 times, I have to force turn it off and try again. Isolated just about everything form being a problem!
> 
> Once I made it in to the BIOS updated to 0904, which didn't fix the issue.
> 
> Yesterday I updated to BIOS version 1004 which is X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1004.CAP, after flashing it took out my OS in RAID0.
> 
> _Even before any BIOS flashing the Asus X99 Deluxe would see other RAID0 disk (no longer connected) as failed when it was 100% fine before I put the drives into this new motherboard._
> 
> Beware of the Asus Deluxe X99, likely ok for some, look like I got a dud. Be careful of BIOS version 1004, it has to potential to destroy your RAID setup.
> 
> Even after I delete the remains of the RAID and then re-created it. I cannot install windows on the new RAID no matter what options I change.
> Cannot no longer be selected as a bootable device in the BIOS (have to force old Legacy, but I only want UEFI), and when I try and install the partition that is shown in Windows 8.1 installer. _"windows cannot be installed to this disk this computer's hardware may not support booting this disk..."_
> 
> I have tried to clean the disk using diskpart, just nothing now.
> 
> Of course in the shown photo, have to switch to legacy in order to create the RAID, then switch back to UEFI for the install, but cannot even do that anymore.
> 
> This Asus X99 Deluxe it is biggest POS motherboard I have ever purchased brand new.


This looks similar to what's happening with the rampage V....
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52699-Lost-Raid-0-array-after-setting-BIOS-to-default


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Arrived in Taipei with delayed luggage.
> 
> Thanks for keeping an eye on the thread guys. I'll be checking in every day for anything urgent.


your aisuite is buggy.
I solved the cache ratio problem locked to 3GHz by uninstalling it.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> Is this latest 1004 BIOS the same as the 1002 BIOS linked to in Raja's sig?
> 
> I updated to the 1002 BIOS and wonder if I should now update to the 1004 BIOS?
> 
> 1004 is on the official site but not 1002 that leads me to think it was just a temp sort of BIOS?


Bios 1002 never appeared on the Asus site.
This is the proof of what I'm saying since years.
Asus discovered a way to beta testing their bios on forums.

We have done beta testing of the 1002 bios, now that no one complained too much on this bios, they released the official 1004 on their site.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Bios 1002 never appeared on the Asus site.
> This is the proof of what I'm saying since years.
> Asus discovered a way to beta testing their bios on forums.
> 
> We have done beta testing of the 1002 bios, now that no one complained too much on this bios, they released the official 1004 on their site.


Well. There is always a delay in rewriting, testing and global delivery of an update. Raja is Asus internal has has faster access to pre delivery builds (probably after testing). In general there is only a week or so between Raja giving us a pre delivery final bios and the final release.

That is in general also not enough to start observing the experiences in forums, rewriting the softtware, testing it again and delivery..... so this statement of yours is nonsense imho


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Well. There is always a delay in rewriting, testing and global delivery of an update. Raja is Asus internal has has faster access to pre delivery builds (probably after testing). In general there is only a week or so between Raja giving us a pre delivery final bios and the final release.
> 
> That is in general also not enough to start observing the experiences in forums, rewriting the softtware, testing it again and delivery..... so this statement of yours is nonsense imho


In my hopinion Raja give us beta bios to check if that bios creates problems, if not they release that bios on the official site.
Raja is doing his master say, we are beta testers, they discovered the way to get beta testing for free.

If you have a problem? RMA the board.
It is better to manage the RMA of few users on a forum that RMA all boards by widespreading beta bios on the official site.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> In my hopinion Raja give us beta bios to check if that bios creates problems, if not they release that bios on the official site.
> Raja is doing his master say, we are beta testers, they discovered the way to get beta testing for free.
> 
> If you have a problem? RMA the board.
> It is better to manage the RMA of few users on a forum that RMA all boards by widespreading beta bios on the official site.


As I said, it is a pre-release bios, but not a beta bios. There is simply not enough time between the release of Raja and the final bios to do it like this. You have an opinion, but it is based on a lack of software development processes, so it is an emotional reaction of you.

So get your life back, buy a Gigabyte mobo and leave us here without your opinions. You make a lot of statements, but in general based on thin air and personal emotions regarding your quality perception on Asus products. not satisfied, buy something else.


----------



## Katana1000

I'm not to bothered about the politics of releasing a BIOS first on forums, I'd rather that so long as it never broke anything actually.

Just need to know if there is a difference between the 1002 and 1004 BIOS? My X99-Deluxe I7 5950X is rock solid stable (sound works too now) once its into Windows 7 but still occasionally wont boot up from cold or reboot, hangs at BIOS or at windows loading screen, this was with 0904 BIOS too, if this little bug could be fixed I'd be perfectly happy, seen a few other folk mention this too ... here on this thread for example


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> I'm not to bothered about the politics of releasing a BIOS first on forums, I'd rather that so long as it never broke anything actually.
> 
> Just need to know if there is a difference between the 1002 and 1004 BIOS? My X99-Deluxe I7 5950X is rock solid stable (sound works too now) once its into Windows 7 but still occasionally wont boot up from cold or reboot, hangs at BIOS or at windows loading screen, this was with 0904 BIOS too, if this little bug could be fixed I'd be perfectly happy, seen a few other folk mention this too ... here on this thread for example


Probably overclock related. Check the code it hangs at then make a forum post with all parts used and a list of the settings applied so people can get an idea of what to suggest.

Some users go to great lengths to write up their sentiments of something not working but leave out their parts lists. There is only coincidental chance of a UEFI update for a situation that cannot be replicated without an exact set of parts and config.


----------



## Silent Scone

@Katana1000 try increasing input voltage by 10 to 20mv

I had this exact same issue post flash on previous build


----------



## Katana1000

Thanks guys, Yes I will post up a detailed list of my parts later today, not overclocked at all at the moment on 1002 BIOS

I guess I'll update to 1004 later as well and report back.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> I'm not to bothered about the politics of releasing a BIOS first on forums, I'd rather that so long as it never broke anything actually.
> 
> Just need to know if there is a difference between the 1002 and 1004 BIOS? My X99-Deluxe I7 5950X is rock solid stable (sound works too now) once its into Windows 7 but still occasionally wont boot up from cold or reboot, hangs at BIOS or at windows loading screen, this was with 0904 BIOS too, if this little bug could be fixed I'd be perfectly happy, seen a few other folk mention this too ... here on this thread for example


this is mostly related to memory controller.
highering vcore helps but try first increasing system agent offset.

if no options is viable for you, lower memory frequency, this will solve the problem instantly.


----------



## [email protected]

Created support request template in the first post of the thread as follows. Please encourage users to fill this out if they have anything to report:

Motherboard model:

UEFI Version:

CPU:

Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB:

GPU:

SSD/HDDs/Optical drives:

PSU:

USB Devices (model/version number):

Monitor:

CPU Cooler:

PC CASE:

Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no?

Drivers Installed (include version):

Any third Party temp/voltage software installed:

System Overclocked (provide details)?

*Issue*


----------



## edit0r

I found some sort of a bug :
I have W8.1 as an OS and IF in bios on the Boot section the SATA Support is set to All Devices everything is fine BUT if SATA Support is set to Boot Drive Only my system frequently hangs while loading the OS (the moving dots freeze after 3-5 seconds)
The system is not overclocked (yet), CSM is disabled, I've flashed to 1004 and the bug is still there, I only have 2 EVO SSD's (with the latest firmware) in the system right now (disconnected the HDD's) and the rest of the hardware is in the sig. Bios settings are stock for the most part...

Raja if you can pass it to the tech guys sometime in the future... maybe they can fix it.

Thank you


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edit0r*
> 
> I found some sort of a bug :
> I have W8.1 as an OS and IF in bios on the Boot section the SATA Support is set to All Devices everything is fine BUT if SATA Support is set to Boot Drive Only my system frequently hangs while loading the OS (the moving dots freeze after 3-5 seconds)
> The system is not overclocked (yet), CSM is disabled, I've flashed to 1004 and the bug is still there, I only have 2 EVO SSD's (with the latest firmware) in the system right now (disconnected the HDD's) and the rest of the hardware is in the sig. Bios settings are stock for the most part...
> 
> Raja if you can pass it to the tech guys sometime in the future... maybe they can fix it.
> 
> Thank you


Fill out the support template in the first post of this thread. List why you need to make that change in UEFI and also list where all drives are plugged in (which ports) and then maybe HQ will suggest what to do or replicate it.

Alternatively, please contact ASUS support in your region - that would be best.


----------



## Trellmor

How much power can the Fan headers on the Rampage V Extreme provide? The manual mentions CPU_FAN can provide up to 12W (1A), but what about the others? I got new chassis fans that I want to connect to CHA_FAN1A and CHA_FAN1B. Each fan uses up to 6.6W (0.55A). Will this be ok?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trellmor*
> 
> How much power can the Fan headers on the Rampage V Extreme provide? The manual mentions CPU_FAN can provide up to 12W (1A), but what about the others? I got new chassis fans that I want to connect to CHA_FAN1A and CHA_FAN1B. Each fan uses up to 6.6W (0.55A). Will this be ok?
> 
> Thanks.


All 1amp each (12W) AFAIK - so you should be fine.


----------



## snef

just order an Asus X99 Deluxe with a 5820k

I will use a SLI of GTX 780 HOF and a Xonar Phoebus

as per Manual with a 2 way SLI, need to put the switch to 2 way and use PCIe slot one and 4

can I put my Xonar in PCIe slot 2 and let the switch to 2 way or the slot is simply disable and need to put the switch to 3way to use this slot?

and I cant use any other slot because backplate on GTX 780 are to thick



Thanks for your help


----------



## [email protected]

The switch is just an indicator - it will light LEDs next to the slots that you should use. You do not "have" to change its position to get the slots to work. The limitations of which slots can be used with a 28 lane CPU are not directly related to the switch being in a particular position so if the manual says the slots are not available with a 28 lane CPU they wont be available no matter where you move the switch to.


----------



## snef

Thanks Raja

appreciate


----------



## [email protected]

No problem


----------



## ssgwright

beautiful setup!


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> My Asus Deluxe X99 board came out of the box with 0801. First time turned on, get stuck at POST screen, 4 out of of 5 times, I have to force turn it off and try again. Isolated just about everything form being a problem!
> 
> Once I made it in to the BIOS updated to 0904, which didn't fix the issue.
> 
> Yesterday I updated to BIOS version 1004 which is X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1004.CAP, after flashing it took out my OS in RAID0.
> 
> _Even before any BIOS flashing the Asus X99 Deluxe would see other RAID0 disk (no longer connected) as failed when it was 100% fine before I put the drives into this new motherboard._
> 
> Beware of the Asus Deluxe X99, likely ok for some, look like I got a dud. Be careful of BIOS version 1004, it has to potential to destroy your RAID setup.
> 
> Even after I delete the remains of the RAID and then re-created it. I cannot install windows on the new RAID no matter what options I change.
> Cannot no longer be selected as a bootable device in the BIOS (have to force old Legacy, but I only want UEFI), and when I try and install the partition that is shown in Windows 8.1 installer. _"windows cannot be installed to this disk this computer's hardware may not support booting this disk..."_
> 
> I have tried to clean the disk using diskpart, just nothing now.
> 
> Of course in the shown photo, have to switch to legacy in order to create the RAID, then switch back to UEFI for the install, but cannot even do that anymore.
> 
> This Asus X99 Deluxe it is biggest POS motherboard I have ever purchased brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks similar to what's happening with the rampage V....
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52699-Lost-Raid-0-array-after-setting-BIOS-to-default
Click to expand...

The thread posted as above is exactly the same thing to a tee that is happening to me with the Asus X99 Deluxe.

Also I will point out I have been testing all day, can no longer since the release of BIOS version 1004 install Windows 8.1 in full UEFI mode.

There is no way partition a RAID hard drive in UEFI booted Windows 8.1 install media, there are no supported drives now under RAID for UEFI booting, this was not and issue with BIOS versions 0904 and 0801, UEFI installation with RAID ended with 1004

This sucks, shell out for high-end system and can't use UEFI on RAID disk anymore, what the hell it that!

As for the RAID dropping out, I can't believe Asus would even release a product that does this kind of thing. I lost 4TB of data, didn't require backing up so much, but heck I have to download my entire Steam library again, meh.

Then I lost my RAID operating system just by updating to BIOS version 1004, cool man nice feature Asus, not.

Today I spend my time reinstalling the OS (trying to get it to install UEFI), after I recreated the RAID. Yesterday I had a full UEFI installed OS under RAID, today I have to select legacy first option in the storage to install the OS, and that's a non UEFI installation as that all anyone can ever do with legacy.

Why Asus must you torcher your customers. I think Asus have stuff up with the RAID on the X99 chipset and trying to fix RAID drop out by hiding options that were once there (UEFI RAID boot), let see it my RAID hangs around for long stuck in legacy mode (not that I want legacy!)


----------



## jaykop

Hi I have pressed the clear cmos and my pc still restarts after I shut down via Windows any advice please


----------



## Silent Scone

How are you shutting down via Windows? Are you physically clicking shut down


----------



## jaykop

Yes I click on the shutdowns on Windows I have checked power setting and still it keeps rebooting after shut down


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> The thread posted as above is exactly the same thing to a tee that is happening to me with the Asus X99 Deluxe.
> 
> Also I will point out I have been testing all day, can no longer since the release of BIOS version 1004 install Windows 8.1 in full UEFI mode.
> 
> There is no way partition a RAID hard drive in UEFI booted Windows 8.1 install media, there are no supported drives now under RAID for UEFI booting, this was not and issue with BIOS versions 0904 and 0801, UEFI installation with RAID ended with 1004
> 
> This sucks, shell out for high-end system and can't use UEFI on RAID disk anymore, what the hell it that!
> 
> As for the RAID dropping out, I can't believe Asus would even release a product that does this kind of thing. I lost 4TB of data, didn't require backing up so much, but heck I have to download my entire Steam library again, meh.
> 
> Then I lost my RAID operating system just by updating to BIOS version 1004, cool man nice feature Asus, not.
> 
> Today I spend my time reinstalling the OS (trying to get it to install UEFI), after I recreated the RAID. Yesterday I had a full UEFI installed OS under RAID, today I have to select legacy first option in the storage to install the OS, and that's a non UEFI installation as that all anyone can ever do with legacy.
> 
> Why Asus must you torcher your customers. I think Asus have stuff up with the RAID on the X99 chipset and trying to fix RAID drop out by hiding options that were once there (UEFI RAID boot), let see it my RAID hangs around for long stuck in legacy mode (not that I want legacy!)


If it's an update relating to IRST then it's Intel you want to be pointing fingers at. Do you not create backup images of your arrays? I am running 902 and have not had a single issue with the native storage controller in either RAID0 or RAID1. Other than it does seem to hang awhile on post. If you are having difficulties getting the Windows 8.1 installer to recognise the partition or formatting the partition, destroy the array and rebuild it using the default strip size. More importantly always back up.


----------



## erase

I know what I am doing it not IRST issue. The fact I am not backing up is a non-issue, I don't expect that simply connecting a RAID drive will destroy the array simply by powering on, and then another with a BIOS update. The OS as a backup at this stage does not matter as I have only had the mobo for 4 days now.
1004 breaks detection of RAID0 full UEFI bootable drives. I have put through 2x sets of different SSD, and 3x sets of different traditional hard disks.

Check you CSM enabled setting, let me know what you have set for the four of them?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> Anyone?


1002 is an earlier build. 1004 has some new items over it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> I know what I am doing it not IRST issue. The fact I am not backing up is a non-issue, I don't expect that simply connecting a RAID drive will destroy the array simply by powering on, and then another with a BIOS update. The OS as a backup at this stage does not matter as I have only had the mobo for 4 days now.
> 1004 breaks detection of RAID0 full UEFI bootable drives. I have put through 2x sets of different SSD, and 3x sets of different traditional hard disks.
> 
> Check you CSM enabled setting, let me know what you have set for the four of them?


Have you attempted with another third party software?


----------



## erase

This is purely at the BIOS level, 1004 no longer will show any RAID0 devices as a bootable options. _If you have full UEFI and for some reason 1004 didn't blow away your RAID array, then you might be ok._

Without this being an option, if you then try and create a Windows 8.1 partitioning scheme during installation supporting UEFI, it will not allow you.

Before BIOS 1004 it was possible to create 4 partitions required for UEFI (Winre, UEFI, Boot, + OS)


----------



## Praz

Hello

Before updating the UEFI disconnect all drives. Perform the update, reboot, configure the UEFI for RAID, save and shut down. Reconnect the drives and power on the system. Boot back into the UEFI and set the proper boot order for the drives.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Before updating the UEFI disconnect all drives. Perform the update, reboot, configure the UEFI for RAID, save and shut down. Reconnect the drives and power on the system. Boot back into the UEFI and set the proper boot order for the drives.


I would strongly suggest this for anyone that does not want to lose their arrays. Although I would have to say, kind of crappy that anyone would have to in the first instance.

I likely have one of my three array remaining, I disconnected this one as has some more important data on it. Haven't connected it back up yet, will likely move it to stable X79 system where I know its safe as it can be.


----------



## Jpmboy

Did I just read through this, to paraphrase: 'I don't have a back up - it's not important.... disconnected an array, it has important data on it'. ??


----------



## Silent Scone

Oh to be young and free


----------



## erase

Only thing I have that is semi important, but really does really matter if I lost it, is an old Windows 7 factory wim file for an Alienware which I don't care about, resale has gone from that unit. Any data lose at this stage is more of a nuisance.

In any case Asus need to sort this out, disconnecting drives is not really acceptable for BIOS flash. In this instance if you value your array(s) then suggest anyone does this, if they manage to sort this out in the short term.

Bottom line it, if you don't already have an array, attempting to create a new array at any stage (via legacy toggle) while on BIOS version 1004 will not allow you to target it as a boot option in the BIOS setup once switched to UEFI.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hi, I would strongly suggest you try memtest pro to iron out instability when you get up and running. It riddles out any very quickly when running 16 instances!
> 
> I've found that if you're stable at 12 instances, a couple of 400% passes with 75% allocation is enough for realistic workloads. Be interested to see how you get on with that kit


Definitely. Thank you for suggesting useful parameters for memtest pro, saved me from a question I would have been asking soon.

I suspect what I've got so far is probably not going to pass that yet and more experimentation is in order. Right now it looks like I can get all 4 sticks at 2800 but one does not pass POST at 3000 or 3200, and adding another 0.1v of initial or eventual VDIMM was still not enough to get all 4. I have done one slot shuffle but will need to do several more to see if one arrangement avoids the issue, or whether I just have one weaker stick.


----------



## Silent Scone

How long have you had it? I would attempt to return it and see how you get on with another kit if you explain your situation if you don't mind being a little bit cheeky. I don't really know much about GSkills binning procedure but they normally have headroom. How much VCCSA have you tried?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Ok ?? brouht the rig back alive this morning, still did nothing to it except touching my keyboard and VRM is there suddenly (and in C) and extension fans RPM is also there in AI Suite again? Must be an overnight stealth repair job by the bios itself ;-)


It's those darned leprechauns, I tell you ...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> The thread posted as above is exactly the same thing to a tee that is happening to me with the Asus X99 Deluxe.
> 
> Also I will point out I have been testing all day, can no longer since the release of BIOS version 1004 install Windows 8.1 in full UEFI mode.
> 
> There is no way partition a RAID hard drive in UEFI booted Windows 8.1 install media, there are no supported drives now under RAID for UEFI booting, this was not and issue with BIOS versions 0904 and 0801, UEFI installation with RAID ended with 1004
> 
> This sucks, shell out for high-end system and can't use UEFI on RAID disk anymore, what the hell it that!
> 
> As for the RAID dropping out, I can't believe Asus would even release a product that does this kind of thing. I lost 4TB of data, didn't require backing up so much, but heck I have to download my entire Steam library again, meh.
> 
> Then I lost my RAID operating system just by updating to BIOS version 1004, cool man nice feature Asus, not.
> 
> Today I spend my time reinstalling the OS (trying to get it to install UEFI), after I recreated the RAID. Yesterday I had a full UEFI installed OS under RAID, today I have to select legacy first option in the storage to install the OS, and that's a non UEFI installation as that all anyone can ever do with legacy.
> 
> Why Asus must you torcher your customers. I think Asus have stuff up with the RAID on the X99 chipset and trying to fix RAID drop out by hiding options that were once there (UEFI RAID boot), let see it my RAID hangs around for long stuck in legacy mode (not that I want legacy!)


I have nothing but good things to say about the Intel RAID system in my X99-A. It took the RAID 10 / RAID 0 disks I had in my old Maximus V Extreme and recognized them. I made a RAID 0 with two new OCZ 460s no problem, to which I loaded my previous Win 8.1 system image and booted no problems. I then reconfigured the RAID 10 / 0 disks no problems. The RAID 0s have withstood the many BSODs and system hangs I experience during my OC exercises without corrupting even with in cache write-back mode, which has surprised me. You must be doing something wrong, or maybe through bad luck or karma you got a bad board.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Only thing I have that is semi important, but really does really matter if I lost it, is an old Windows 7 factory wim file for an Alienware which I don't care about, resale has gone from that unit. Any data lose at this stage is more of a nuisance.
> 
> In any case Asus need to sort this out, disconnecting drives is not really acceptable for BIOS flash. In this instance if you value your array(s) then suggest anyone does this, if they manage to sort this out in the short term.
> 
> Bottom line it, if you don't already have an array, attempting to create a new array at any stage (via legacy toggle) while on BIOS version 1004 will not allow you to target it as a boot option in the BIOS setup once switched to UEFI.


I have updated my BIOS twice with everything connected. I lost nothing but I did have to redo my settings of course. After setting the storage to RAID mode all my RAID arrays were recognized. Something fishy is going on in your system.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have nothing but good things to say about the Intel RAID system in my X99-A. It took the RAID 10 / RAID 0 disks I had in my old Maximus V Extreme and recognized them. I made a RAID 0 with two new OCZ 460s no problem, to which I loaded my previous Win 8.1 system image and booted no problems. I then reconfigured the RAID 10 / 0 disks no problems. The RAID 0s have withstood the many BSODs and system hangs I experience during my OC exercises without corrupting even with in cache write-back mode, which has surprised me. You must be doing something wrong, or maybe through bad luck or karma you got a bad board.


I had somes issues with 1004 yesterday, but all of my three RAID arrays are still there...... no issues on that side at all.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I had somes issues with 1004 yesterday, but all of my three RAID arrays are still there...... no issues on that side at all.


What kind? Be good to know, in case


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What kind? Be good to know, in case


1 RAID 0 SSD with Intel, one RAID 0 WD 2 x 6 TB with Intel, 1 RAID 10 with WD 5 x 6 TB with Windows Storage Space on ReFS.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> 1 RAID 0 SSD with Intel, one RAID 0 WD 2 x 6 TB with Intel, 1 RAID 10 with WD 5 x 6 TB with Windows Storage Space on ReFS.


Sorry, I meant what kind of issues you had with 1004 not RAID related. I also keep forgetting you have the Deluxe 1004, not my X99 A 1004







.

I haven't looked much into ReFS, maybe it's time to start.


----------



## jaykop

Does anyone have any idea's as I have cleared cmos I have done a fresh Windows I have just disconnected all extras in tower case I have flashed bios to 1004 but system still reboots every time I click on shutdown on Windows 8.1 do any of you think it is the powth supply oh I have changed the power setting in Windows as well just in case


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Sorry, I meant what kind of issues you had with 1004 not RAID related. I also keep forgetting you have the Deluxe 1004, not my X99 A 1004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I haven't looked much into ReFS, maybe it's time to start.


Post error A2. It kept hanging there and no way to get into the bios, flashed it, use crashfree bios and so on and nothing worked. Took all drive connectors out and 5 mem modules and then it went through the bios. redid my settings in the bios,, changed the boor order and so on and the started replacing the mem modules and after that the sets of disks. It is now alive and running on 1004 again and no issues after that.


----------



## Suferbus

Is there an OC guide on here for the 5930K or will the 5960x guide work just a well for it?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Is there an OC guide on here for the 5930K or will the 5960x guide work just a well for it?


Hello

The guide in the first post of this thread will work.


----------



## jaykop

Another question i have 2 x 290x in crossfire mode but in the bios it shows it shows the 1st card in slot 1 is at x8 speed and the second card in 4 slot is x16 can anyone advise me on this thankyou


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> Another question i have 2 x 290x in crossfire mode but in the bios it shows it shows the 1st card in slot 1 is at x8 speed and the second card in 4 slot is x16 can anyone advise me on this thankyou


Hello

You may want to consider updating your system details. It is difficult to offer help without knowing the components being used.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea's as I have cleared cmos I have done a fresh Windows I have just disconnected all extras in tower case I have flashed bios to 1004 but system still reboots every time I click on shutdown on Windows 8.1 do any of you think it is the powth supply oh I have changed the power setting in Windows as well just in case


A couple more things to check, in the Windows Advanced Power Options under Sleep - Allow wake timers should be disabled.

Maybe in BIOS / Intel LAN / pxe oprom should be off?

And maybe double check all possible Device Manager USB / Power Management entries, there can be a whole bunch of those.

Or maybe too much coffee spilled ... hope you solve this.


----------



## Margammor

Anyone else having this after Windows gets back from sleep:


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea's as I have cleared cmos I have done a fresh Windows I have just disconnected all extras in tower case I have flashed bios to 1004 but system still reboots every time I click on shutdown on Windows 8.1 do any of you think it is the powth supply oh I have changed the power setting in Windows as well just in case


You probably got the reset and the power off pins swapped on the pinouts on mobo..


----------



## jaykop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> You probably got the reset and the power off pins swapped on the pinouts on mobo..


I wish it was that as I have pulled all the cables out just leaving 1 graphics card and 1 harddrive connected and used motherboard power button to start pc but still keeps rebooting when I try just shutting it down via Windows..


----------



## jaykop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> I wish it was that as I have pulled all the cables out just leaving 1 graphics card and 1 harddrive connected and used motherboard power button to start pc but still keeps rebooting when I try just shutting it down via Windows..


Do you think the power supply could cause this problem ....


----------



## djgar

It only happens through Windows? Sounds like it thinks you're telling it to re-start rather than power off ...

What happens if you boot from the Windows installation disk and tell it you want to repair, and when it goes to the repair menu you select to power off?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Anyone else having this after Windows gets back from sleep:


Before pulling your hardware apart, first... delete Ai Suite. Then install Intel XTU, followed by AI Suite (if you must.







)
(edit - wrong quote)


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Extreme & Standard will increase your temps during idle and load. I would try Optimized to see how it runs - it may be all you need.


Hmmm, gets me 9C lower VRM temperatures....... impressive. Put all settings there on optimized and VRM spectrum ON


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Before pulling your hardware apart, first... delete Ai Suite. Then install Intel XTU, followed by AI Suite (if you must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> (edit - wrong quote)


;-) HTH did you find this out. Deleting TXU helps as well, or delete both and only AI Suite then installed. Never use TXU anyhow.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Anyone else having this after Windows gets back from sleep:


Just remembering - did you install the Intel Engine Management driver under the Chipset downloads?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Just remembering - did you install the Intel Engine Management driver under the Chipset downloads?


;-) I did


----------



## jaykop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> It only happens through Windows? Sounds like it thinks you're telling it to re-start rather than power off ...
> 
> What happens if you boot from the Windows installation disk and tell it you want to repair, and when it goes to the repair menu you select to power off?


i will give it a go now and let you know .....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> ;-) HTH did you find this out. Deleting TXU helps as well, or delete both and only AI Suite then installed. Never use TXU anyhow.


Wait - XTU is good to install - is loads some beneficial binaries. I'd delete both and install the newest version of Intel XTU first, then AI Suite... or, as I mentioned, uninstall AI Suite and call it a win.


----------



## jaykop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> i will give it a go now and let you know .....


right i have tried that way and still the same as sonn as i press shutdown it shutsdown for 2 seconds and reboots back up i just cant fix this .....


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> right i have tried that way and still the same as sonn as i press shutdown it shutsdown for 2 seconds and reboots back up i just cant fix this .....


You are shutting down with the mouse, not the buttons right? That is so bizarre.

Have you tried resetting the CMOS then setting your BIOS from scratch? I'd go whole hog and use the procedure including the battery removal as described in the manual.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How long have you had it? I would attempt to return it and see how you get on with another kit if you explain your situation if you don't mind being a little bit cheeky. I don't really know much about GSkills binning procedure but they normally have headroom. How much VCCSA have you tried?


Thanks again. I am considering the RMA route too. I just will make sure first that it's not the slot but the stick. I have not had time to spend on it since then but I will again tonight. If I can be sure that a specific stick (or two) requires a lot more voltage I'll get it replaced.


----------



## RonT

I'm running into bizarre issues and I'm out of ideas of what to try. I had posted a couple of weeks ago about some issues, and it turned out my m.2 boot drive was actually defective and it seemed I was finally onto a stable build with that replaced.

First - brief description of my setup
X-99 MB (obvious I guess given the forum







X-99 Deluxe, BIOS 0904
5960X CPU
16GB RAM
Plextor 256GB m.2 boot drive
Samsung 850 1TB SSD (for games)
WD black 4TB magnetic (for storage)
Nvidia 780Ti GPU
Windows 8.1 64-bit O/S

The problem is randomness and challenges with installing apps. Here are some examples of the problems I'm dealing with:

1) Occasionally something will just slow down to a halt. For example I use a program called WinDirStat (examines your file structure and helps identify where you're using the most space). When running against the magnetic drive, it normally takes maybe 5-10 seconds to gather data - except for when it takes 50 minutes (actual measured time). This happens with other apps as well. When this occurs, it's not the whole system that's slow - just that particular app. And the performance delta is huge (the example of seconds to almost an hour is typical). I've seen no rhyme or reason to this. It's fairly rare, but when it happens it's severe

2) Difficulty installing programs - particularly those that have some type of O/S hook (like a driver or even something simple like Dropbox). Again very random. The pattern goes something like this: Run install program, have it fail. Reboot. Run install program, have it fail. Repeat many times (could be 5, could be 50). Eventually - install works. Didn't change anything else, and every time on a fresh reboot.

3) Upon startup. I will occasionally get an error from AIsuite about an access violation, other times I will not. Again - can reboot repeatedly and sometimes the error happens, sometimes it does not.

4) Likewise, sometimes services will just randomly not start on a reboot.

Things I've tried:

Memtest (ran for hours with no issue)
Prime95 (again, will pretty much run forever w/o issue)
Reinstalling Windows (so many times that I have my product key memorized now!)
I'm going to try installing (again) onto a magnetic drive just to see if perhaps I'm still having issues with m.2 (maybe it's just not ready for prime time yet?)

Other than attempting to eliminate the m2 drive, I don't what else to look for and am open to any ideas!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Definitely. Thank you for suggesting useful parameters for memtest pro, saved me from a question I would have been asking soon.
> 
> I suspect what I've got so far is probably not going to pass that yet and more experimentation is in order. Right now it looks like I can get all 4 sticks at 2800 but one does not pass POST at 3000 or 3200, and adding another 0.1v of initial or eventual VDIMM was still not enough to get all 4. I have done one slot shuffle but will need to do several more to see if one arrangement avoids the issue, or whether I just have one weaker stick.


have you tried using 125 strap? are you sure that is your modules that can't boot at 3GHz?
in my case is not the RAM but the CPU that can't handle such a big frequency on 100 strap.


----------



## jaykop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You are shutting down with the mouse, not the buttons right? That is so bizarre.
> 
> Have you tried resetting the CMOS then setting your BIOS from scratch? I'd go whole hog and use the procedure including the battery removal as described in the manual.


w

I have done all that taking battery out cleared cmos done a fresh Windows but still the same


----------



## djgar

Ron - which X99 motherboard and the BIOS rev? Are you overclocking? How much and how? You might try installing Windows not on the m.2 drive and see if that's stable.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> w
> 
> I have done all that taking battery out cleared cmos done a fresh Windows but still the same


When it re-starts, can you use the power button to shut it off? Or might it be, as you were wondering, a power supply issue? Can you test a different one?

Otherwise I might consider an RMA at this point.


----------



## RonT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Ron - which X99 motherboard and the BIOS rev? Are you overclocking? How much and how? You might try installing Windows not on the m.2 drive and see if that's stable.


Sorry, forgot to include that (I edited my original post). X-99 Deluxe with 0904 BIOS. I see a new BIOS just came out today, I can try that (but would be surprised if that's the issue).

I am going to try running the O/S on something other than the M.2 drive, but that's the last idea I have. If that's not the issue I'm not sure where to turn next.


----------



## jaykop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> When it re-starts, can you use the power button to shut it off? Or might it be, as you were wondering, a power supply issue? Can you test a different one?
> 
> Otherwise I might consider an RMA at this point.


What Rma the power supply and yes if I press the tower power button it will stay off ...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> right i have tried that way and still the same as sonn as i press shutdown it shutsdown for 2 seconds and reboots back up i just cant fix this .....


i get this same problem on my asrock board.

do you have your memory overclocked? or xmp set

it seems when i overclock my memory that happens and debug code say 67 if it dosent just re boot and i was even able to run 16 400-500% instances of memtest with 0 errors


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i get this same problem on my asrock board.
> 
> do you have your memory overclocked? or xmp set
> 
> it seems when i overclock my memory that happens and debug code say 67 if it dosent just re boot and i was even able to run 16 instances of memtest with 0 errors


You make a good point - maybe the board keeps thinking the OC failed? But then it would go into recovery mode. I think either the board or the PS is faulty.

Jaykop, can you try a different PS?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonT*
> 
> Sorry, forgot to include that (I edited my original post). X-99 Deluxe with 0904 BIOS. I see a new BIOS just came out today, I can try that (but would be surprised if that's the issue).
> 
> I am going to try running the O/S on something other than the M.2 drive, but that's the last idea I have. If that's not the issue I'm not sure where to turn next.


before doing that. uninstall ai suite (if you have not already) and reload the intel chipset drivers. ensure that there are no "unknown devices" in device manager. If there is, insert your MB dvd and auto search it for the missing driver. Then - install Intel XTU (adds some missing binaries). Any help?

btw - I've been running my OS off an M.2 since start-up. Unless you have a bad drive, that shouldn't be the issue.


----------



## MacClipper

Looks like the official Asus answer is finally out.
Quote:


> *Update 10/24/2014* - Legit Reviews was just sent the failure analysis response on our ASUS X99-Deluxe Motherboard. You can read it in its entirety below:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nate,
> 
> We have determined the primary cause of failure for the pre-production ASUS X99 Deluxe you were testing on September 6, 2014 along with a secondary cause gathered during the investigation phase. Our initial analysis of the VRM Phase-4 MOSFET/Driver package failure is a bad solder point that was also present at the VRM Phase-3 location resulting in the failure you described along with the presence of solder balls. Additional analyses lead us to believe this was the secondary cause for the failure described.
> 
> After extensive testing and collaboration with leading power supply manufacturers and our VRM supplier (International Rectifier) it was determined that the new VRM design on the X99 Deluxe board needs a firmware update to balance start-up and shutdown power loads and sequencing across the MOSFET/Driver packages. We determined that higher loads were placed on the VRM Phase-4 package when the processor was drawing less than 70 amps of current during start-up and shutdown sequences based on the original firmware. This along with some older power supply OCP/Shutdown anomalies results in a bad component combination that randomly (very) leads to a VCCIN spike and power surge on the VRM Phase-4 MOSFET/Driver package that could cause component failures. We still have not replicated this failure in our test labs after thousands of hours of testing across a significant number of component combinations. However, we believe this was the primary cause for the initial board shutdown and the solder point issues exacerbated the subsequent component failures in the manner you outlined when using the secondary power supply. The good news is that we have a solution to this potential issue.
> 
> We are releasing a new EFI (build 1004) today that addresses this issue by balancing start-up and shutdown power loads across all VRM Phases when the processor is drawing less than 50 amps. This will greatly mitigate the chance of a VCCIN spike or power surge in rare instances based on extensive testing. Our new balancing/sequencing rules will decrease overall power efficiency results by a few percent based on processor loading under 50 amps but otherwise the board's overall performance will not change. In addition to the new power rules, EFI release 1004 features a host of performance improvements with significant improvements in the area of memory overclocking using the 100 strap at speeds up to and past DDR4-3300.
> 
> We highly recommend that all users of the ASUS X99 Deluxe board download and install EFI 1004. This EFI is available from our support site starting today - X99-Deluxe EFI 1004. Please follow the proper instructions for updating your EFI. The update guidelines are available at ASUS USB BIOS Flashback Guide or follow the instructions in the user manual when utilizing USB BIOS Flashback or EZ Flash 2.
> 
> ASUS is firmly committed to supporting our class leading X99 Deluxe motherboard that features unmatched performance and options like our patent-pending OC Socket, 5-way Optimization for one click overclocking and fan control, 3×3 802.11ac, Fan Expert 3 and Crystal Sound 2.
> 
> Sincerely,
> ASUS
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Read more at Intel X99 Motherboard Goes Up in Smoke For Reasons Unknown - Legit Reviews
Click to expand...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> before doing that. uninstall ai suite (if you have not already) and reload the intel chipset drivers. ensure that there are no "unknown devices" in device manager. If there is, insert your MB dvd and auto search it for the missing driver. Then - install Intel XTU (adds some missing binaries). Any help?


I've gone the way of no OC software at the OS level







. That has given me a good stable OS and I do my OC at the BIOS level. At least this way many really bad OC decisions won't boot and screw up my system, not that some won't slip through and wreak their havoc. Hey, I can handle SOME uncertainty









In the Device Manager I have the PCI Simple Comm Controller as needing a driver but since I'm not using the Intel Engine Management function it's not an issue.

Frankly the possibility of putting my live system in an untenable hardware state scares the bejeezus out of me









Call me old fashioned (and old, might as well)







.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> Looks like the official Asus answer is finally out.


interesting read but this new bios doesn't improved at all my overclocking experience on 100 strap.
I can't get 2800MHz on 100 strap, bd error on warm reboot, no matter what vcore or system agent I use.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> Looks like the official Asus answer is finally out.


Funny how the changelog has no mention of what is a critical fix.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> have you tried using 125 strap? are you sure that is your modules that can't boot at 3GHz?
> in my case is not the RAM but the CPU that can't handle such a big frequency on 100 strap.


At 3200 and 1.41 volts, one DRAM module does not appear in BIOS or after boot. If I lower to 2800 then I see all four modules. So I think you are suggesting the CPU's memory controller might have difficulty with 32x100 -- that sounds unlikely to me unless my i7-5960x is defective.

I have worked on the 125 strap before and it's on my list of the next routes that I will try. I just wanted to see how far I could get on 100 first.

Raja says all Adaptive Voltage abilities work only on the 100 strap. Why is that? I know he's on vacation though.

Meanwhile, sblantipodi, I just saw your later post about the new BIOS and you can't get 2800 even with various settings of VCCSA and VDIMM. Have you tried working with the DRAM Current settings such as 120%? Have you tried setting a higher initial VDIMM and a lower eventual VDIMM?

FYI I'm on X99-E WS where we have no new BIOS.


----------



## L36

The deluxe is getting all of these nifty BIOS updates. Good thing I went with ASUS.

Now for a small issue I want to ask about. I'm using a Lating DDC pump, specifically found here.
The pump uses a 3 pin connector which is connected to my motherboards CPU connector. In the BIOS I use DC mode as per instructions for the CPU fan along with 600RPM + turbo setting. Now the issue I'm having is that when the motherboard is going through POST, it seems to cut out the power or simply not give enough voltage to the pump to continue spinning thus throwing CPU fan error even though the pump resumes spinning. This pump needs a minimum of 7V to operate... Now this is no big issue as I just go into the BIOS and exit but when going through power cycles it can get bit irritating. Any suggestions to what fan setting I should try?


----------



## djgar

AFAIK it is not advisable to have the pump controlled by the CPU fan. What is often done is to have the pump run at full all the time and connect the radiator fans to the CPU fan connector. That's what I do, and I connect my pump's tach wire (it's separate in my XSPC D5 pump) to the CPU option fan connector.

Just a possible suggestion.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> AFAIK it is not advisable to have the pump controlled by the CPU fan. What is often done is to have the pump run at full all the time and connect the radiator fans to the CPU fan connector. That's what I do, and I connect my pump's tach wire (it's separate in my XSPC D5 pump) to the CPU option fan connector.
> 
> Just a possible suggestion.


Well the pump does not run at full speed at all times, the motherboard seems to regulate the speed of the pump on the DC mode based on the CPU temp.


----------



## [email protected]

I would not speed control a pump personally. Set it to run full speed by disabling Q-fan control or run it direct from the PSU instead of the motherboard.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> The deluxe is getting all of these nifty BIOS updates. Good thing I went with ASUS.
> 
> Now for a small issue I want to ask about. I'm using a Lating DDC pump, specifically found here.
> The pump uses a 3 pin connector which is connected to my motherboards CPU connector. In the BIOS I use DC mode as per instructions for the CPU fan along with 600RPM + turbo setting. Now the issue I'm having is that when the motherboard is going through POST, it seems to cut out the power or simply not give enough voltage to the pump to continue spinning thus throwing CPU fan error even though the pump resumes spinning. This pump needs a minimum of 7V to operate... Now this is no big issue as I just go into the BIOS and exit but when going through power cycles it can get bit irritating. Any suggestions to what fan setting I should try?


the 3.25 series liang pumps pull 18W (~ 1.5A) to run at 4500rpm (I'm using 3 of the same) Best to run this off the PSU (as raja suggested). Or, get a pump controller (eg, koolance or aquacomputer). I think puling >1A off the cpu fan header is not recommended? I actually found a spare 12V2A charger converter laying around and just put a 3 pin on it. works great and shuts off with the tripplite power strip. (and lets you leak test your rig w/o turning anything in it on.


----------



## RonT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> before doing that. uninstall ai suite (if you have not already) and reload the intel chipset drivers. ensure that there are no "unknown devices" in device manager. If there is, insert your MB dvd and auto search it for the missing driver. Then - install Intel XTU (adds some missing binaries). Any help?
> 
> btw - I've been running my OS off an M.2 since start-up. Unless you have a bad drive, that shouldn't be the issue.


Thanks for the suggestion - I'll try that. (BTW - no unknown devices in device manager, but I'll still try reloading the chipset drives and removing AIsuite (can always reinstall later). Since the problem is random, I'll just have to run for awhile and see if anything doesn't work!

BTW - my first M2 drive was bad, so that's made me a bit more suspicious I guess.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Interesting posts about plugging water pumps into the CPU FAN header. This build (i7-5960X on X99-E WS) was my first ever use of a water cooling system (Enermax Liqtech 240, so far so good) so I naively plugged the pump into CPU FAN and the dual 120mm rad fans into CPU OPT. This has actually been working fine -- the pump is driven to its max of about 2721rpm (or at least that's the number that the header reports) and when Fan Xpert 3 tests every fan header for max, it finds that this "fan" (actually, pump) pretty much does only one speed.

So the pump spends all its time at 2721 (or whatever is really going on behind that reported number) and the radiator fans scale with CPU temp as I set in the fan controls. Ai Suite / DIP5 doesn't even give me any option of messing with the pump speed. And my core temps have been good during stress tests, not reaching 80 until 4.4GHz.

So since this pump is apparently working fine on the CPU FAN header should I bother moving it to direct power? Wouldn't that just remove the ability for the board to realize and shut down if the pump ever fails? I suppose it would shut down in that case anyway a second later when the temps spiked, but still.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

O/C Question... So I'm currently working with the 125 strap, and I was overjoyed to find that 4GHz cpu and 3GHz DRAM worked almost at straight defaults -- all I changed after defaults was manual o/c, disable DRAM SVID, and set the DRAM speed to 3000. Left every voltage control on auto.

But my question is this... should I be worried about some of these auto voltages? The volts on the cpu and cache are fine. But VDIMM went to 1.49, that's slightly scary though I guess ultimately I'm not all that worried until anything over 1.5v.

I was surprised to see auto VTTDDR was only 0.6v. Isn't VTTDDR supposed to stay near half of VDIMM?

And VCCSA was set by auto to 1.168v. I thought the guide was pretty clear (and experts' posts have been pretty clear) that we should keep VCCSA at or below 1.15.

Naturally I am going to test fully for stability first, then start setting these manually and decreasing them until I get the best deal I can. But what do you guys think about the board's auto voltage taking a few of these settings so high? Is it normal to think of auto settings as potentially dangerous at higher frequencies?

'scuse my noob question, I was an overclocker in 2009 with X58 but have skipped all the way from then to now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Interesting posts about plugging water pumps into the CPU FAN header. This build (i7-5960X on X99-E WS) was my first ever use of a water cooling system (Enermax Liqtech 240, so far so good) so I naively plugged the pump into CPU FAN and the dual 120mm rad fans into CPU OPT. This has actually been working fine -- the pump is driven to its max of about 2721rpm (or at least that's the number that the header reports) and when Fan Xpert 3 tests every fan header for max, it finds that this "fan" (actually, pump) pretty much does only one speed.
> 
> So the pump spends all its time at 2721 (or whatever is really going on behind that reported number) and the radiator fans scale with CPU temp as I set in the fan controls. Ai Suite / DIP5 doesn't even give me any option of messing with the pump speed. And my core temps have been good during stress tests, not reaching 80 until 4.4GHz.
> 
> So since this pump is apparently working fine on the CPU FAN header should I bother moving it to direct power? *Wouldn't that just remove the ability for the board to realize and shut down if the pump ever fails*? I suppose it would shut down in that case anyway a second later when the temps spiked, but still.


power the pump from a source otherr than the MB and just run the pump tach signal to the mobo for the fail-safe. but it all depends on the power draw of the pump. th above ref liang 3.25 is an 18W pump. (and a very good one!







)


----------



## TheGovernment

Get a PWM pump and don't worry bout nothing! I've got a triple stack of DDC's with PWM and it's great! You shouldn't be running a DDC at full power all the time unless you have a after market heatsink on it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> O/C Question... So I'm currently working with the 125 strap, and I was overjoyed to find that 4GHz cpu and 3GHz DRAM worked almost at straight defaults -- all I changed after defaults was manual o/c, disable DRAM SVID, and set the DRAM speed to 3000. Left every voltage control on auto.
> 
> But my question is this... should I be worried about some of these auto voltages? The volts on the cpu and cache are fine. But VDIMM went to 1.49, that's slightly scary though I guess ultimately I'm not all that worried until anything over 1.5v.
> 
> I was surprised to see auto VTTDDR was only 0.6v. Isn't VTTDDR supposed to stay near half of VDIMM?
> 
> And VCCSA was set by auto to 1.168v. I thought the guide was pretty clear (and experts' posts have been pretty clear) that we should keep VCCSA at or below 1.15.
> 
> Naturally I am going to test fully for stability first, then start setting these manually and decreasing them until I get the best deal I can. But what do you guys think about the board's auto voltage taking a few of these settings so high? Is it normal to think of auto settings as potentially dangerous at higher frequencies?
> 
> 'scuse my noob question, I was an overclocker in 2009 with X58 but have skipped all the way from then to now.


You can reduce dram voltage I your cpu memory controller and memory modules are capable.

Vccsa if 1.168 is fine if that's what your cpu needs.

Ignore vttddr displaying 0.6v it auto tracks at 50% in reality


----------



## Silent Scone

VCCSA auto for me was 1.175.

Considering I needed 1.16v to pass memtest pro fully I'd say that's a job well done motherboard.

It's a lot better than previous gen, my x79 Deluxe (bearing in mind this was a very late board) used to feed 1.3v VTT and 1.3v VCCSA for 2400 when in reality I needed around 1.04v and 1.15v


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can reduce dram voltage I your cpu memory controller and memory modules are capable.
> 
> Vccsa if 1.168 is fine if that's what your cpu needs.
> 
> Ignore vttddr displaying 0.6v it auto tracks at 50% in reality


Many thanks, Raja, you da man for answering from vacation.

I'm currently 1-hour stable (still need to overnight test) on my best shot so far. 125 strap, 4500 cpu, 4132 Cache, 3000 DRAM. Already would be very happy with this setup even if I don't get farther, but I look forward to trying. And seeing how low I can get my voltages. This current outcome is still all auto voltage.

That leads to my next question. Regarding adaptive voltage. Raja, I think you've stated that adaptive modes only work on the 100 strap. If that's true why are adaptive controls still available in the UEFI when strap is 125? I'm actually able to POST and nearly boot when I set cpu to adaptive and copy the same voltage that Auto previously gave for the same clock and multiplier. It gets very close to booting, but then it blue-screens before Windows finishes loading.

In general, is the right technique, when moving from Auto to Adaptive (and changing nothing else in the setup) to just copy over to Adaptive the same voltage that Auto was successful with? And what would be the reason, if any, to manipulate the offset part of the Adaptive controls rather than leave the offset field on Auto. I know the advice so far is just let the system make up the offset. But I'm curious what the philosophy would be if one were to experiment with it. I've looked at the mock voltage graphs that the TPU section of AI Suite produces if you play with adaptive, but looking at them doesn't tell the whole story.

p.s -- thanks too, Scone


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Asmodian

I received my new X99-Deluxe from Asus today along with the RMA'ed 5960X. Asus was very quick on the RMA after I emailed the forms instead of faxing them. The new board is running well so far and I flashed to 1004 right away, I do feel better knowing Asus was able to find something to tweak. Thanks for posting that MacClipper.

I am also happy to report that all my other hardware is perfectly fine except I had shipped the old CPU back before the motherboard got here to prevent myself, if a fit of recklessness, testing it.

In the end I am happy that the board died and I RMA'ed the CPU. I had decided to not play silicone lottery by doing a lot of returns but this new CPU is so much better! The last one, using 1.3 V, I could only get 4.2 stable but the new one is happy at 4.6 GHz @ 1.3 V. It even boots into Windows at 4.8 Ghz @ 1.3 V but I haven't tried going over 1.3 V to get it stable.









All in all I am very happy with the end result even if I was worried for week.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

okay I'm confused here, I'm seeing my voltage is on constant 1.2 volts even if the CPU is entering low freq mode while typing this... how to make the volt decrease on low clocks? it happened at stock default (auto mode with EPU switch switched off) and yes I've enabled EIST.

@[email protected]

also another question, not related to oc

is there a way to bypass the DTS Interactive/'re-encoding' the audio when using optical digital out from the board?


----------



## carlhil2

Found out why I was getting the q-code "61", it was my PSU, it's a good thing to have an extra hanging around, only 650watts but it helped me save a lot of time, and, possibly loot...







now, to send this psu in for a new one...the 12v keeps dropping to about 11.616 on any load..must be faulty..thought that my cpu/mobo were toast...


----------



## sblantipodi

It is fun to see how Asus is supporting 5820K and 5930K.
All motherboard features work ok on 5960X but not on smaller brothers.

It is clear that they don't tested 5820 and 5930 enough.
We are at 1004BIOS and I have the cache ratio locked to 3GHz, quite odd on a 370€ motherboard considered to be good


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I bought 5820k, x99 deluxe and 2 gtx 970 gaming 4g sli
> The 5820k is a 28-lane cpu
> According to motherboard manual i should install two cards on PCIE_16_1 and PCIE_16_4 and that was my plan
> Untill i noticed that the connectors (USB 3 and USB2 and maybe the Front panel connectors) may physically interfere with the graphics card installed on the bottom PCIE_16_4 slot
> So, can i install it on the PCIE_16_3 instead and manage the bandwidth in the bios to x8?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> As you will notice in the motherboard's manual PCIE_16_3 is not a valid slot for 28 lane CPUs. PCIE_16_1, PCIE_16_2 and PCIE_16_4 are usable slots. If PCIE_16_2 instead of PCIE_16_4 works will require testing on your end.


I installed the graphics cards at PCIEX 16_1 and PCIEX 16_4 and the connectors were connected.
It was a tight fit though and i had to try to keep (bend them downwards) the cables away from the fan.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I installed the graphics cards at PCIEX 16_1 and PCIEX 16_4 and the connectors were connected.
> It was a tight fit though and i had to try to keep (bend them downwards) the cables away from the fan.


Do you mean 16_5?


----------



## TeamSwitcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> interesting read but this new bios doesn't improved at all my overclocking experience on 100 strap.
> I can't get 2800MHz on 100 strap, bd error on warm reboot, no matter what vcore or system agent I use.


Since installing the 1002 BIOS (and now 1004) I have been running very stable with 4.2GHz on all six of the 5930K cores. I have Corsair DDR4 2800MHz RAM and the XMP Profile #1 sets my base-clock to 127.3MHz. I use a 33 multiplier and set v-core to 1.25V. It's not the highest overlock, but 700MHz over stock with max temps less than 65C isn't too bad....I think.

Do you have a specific reason you want to run 2800MHz RAM with a 100MHz FSB strap? What would it get you that a higher base-clock can't? I'm not trying to be cynical, just curious.


----------



## Silent Scone

Don't waste your time he doesn't listen, bd is easily solved with a number of settings


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> okay I'm confused here, I'm seeing my voltage is on constant 1.2 volts even if the CPU is entering low freq mode while typing this... how to make the volt decrease on low clocks? it happened at stock default (auto mode with EPU switch switched off) and yes I've enabled EIST.
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> also another question, not related to oc
> 
> is there a way to bypass the DTS Interactive/'re-encoding' the audio when using optical digital out from the board?


Think you need C1e enabled and make sure your vcore is either on auto or use offset. Oh and make sure power options in windows is set to balanced.

Audio, go to control panel/audio options and set to passthrough.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamSwitcher*
> 
> Since installing the 1002 BIOS (and now 1004) I have been running very stable with 4.2GHz on all six of the 5930K cores. I have Corsair DDR4 2800MHz RAM and the XMP Profile #1 sets my base-clock to 127.3MHz. I use a 33 multiplier and set v-core to 1.25V. It's not the highest overlock, but 700MHz over stock with max temps less than 65C isn't too bad....I think.
> 
> Do you have a specific reason you want to run 2800MHz RAM with a 100MHz FSB strap? What would it get you that a higher base-clock can't? I'm not trying to be cynical, just curious.


I believe you're better off with the 125 strap for 2800. I'm running 4.45GHz @ DDR4-2800 14-14-14-24CR1 very stable - check my sig for more details, though it is a 5820K. What's your motherboard?

BTW, if you enable VRM Spread Spectrum in the DIGI+ section and set to Optimize wherever available under it you'll have very nice power savings when appropriate and lower VRM temps.


----------



## Katana1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> It is fun to see how Asus is supporting 5820K and 5930K.
> All motherboard features work ok on 5960X but not on smaller brothers.
> 
> It is clear that they don't tested 5820 and 5930 enough.
> We are at 1004BIOS and I have the cache ratio locked to 3GHz, quite odd on a 370€ motherboard considered to be good


Not so Grasshopper, my 5960X is as flakey as a Cadbury chocolate bar on 0525, 0801,0904,1002 and now 1004 on my X99 Deluxe, deluxe at stock, LOL.

Clean fed up with Asus now, always QC problems, always an excuse, even my X79 Rampage Extreme i73960X has stopped booting now, did some research and apparently i need to blow a hair dryer on the board for it to work, ludicrous state of affairs









Gonna bite the bullet, throw away my GTX980 budget to the wind and try an MSI board ... Fed up with Asus.

Clean fed up with their poor support and bull****.

Raja passes the buck as often as he can, if its not "Oh you are not from USA, go away" Its "we cant replicate that" I'm definitely not doing Asus anymore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Not hearing complaints to this degree from R5E and E-WS owners.... eh. maybe I just got lucky with my kit, which would break a long-term historical pattern for me.


----------



## fdisessa

Need help with sleep mode on my computer. EPU is off in BIOS, but somehow my machine reverts to sleep mode after two hours.

Windows power management gets reset after resuming from sleep mode.

I have the following setup:

5930k 4.5GHz water cooled with H105
860W power supply
DDR4 3000MHz
EVGA GTX 980
Win7 pro SP1
Samsung 840 1TB SSD

Not sure what else I need to turn off to fix this!

Also, have strange behavior with H105 after sleep resumes - fans start running wild. I think its that damned Y splitter.

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## TeamSwitcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I believe you're better off with the 125 strap for 2800. I'm running 4.45GHz @ DDR4-2800 14-14-14-24CR1 very stable - check my sig for more details, though it is a 5820K. What's your motherboard?
> 
> BTW, if you enable VRM Spread Spectrum in the DIGI+ section and set to Optimize wherever available under it you'll have very nice power savings when appropriate and lower VRM temps.


I have the X99 Deluxe. I read about the DIGI+ section and the Spread Spectrum setting and it appears to be mutually exclusive with the Active Frequency Mode. Active Frequency Mode is called out on the Dual Intelligent Processors 5 main screen (right below Optimized Phase). Which is better?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamSwitcher*
> 
> I have the X99 Deluxe. I read about the DIGI+ section and the Spread Spectrum setting and it appears to be mutually exclusive with the Active Frequency Mode. Active Frequency Mode is called out on the Dual Intelligent Processors 5 main screen (right below Optimized Phase). Which is better?


No clue yet as I was happily surprised with Spread Spectrum, may explore soon







.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fdisessa*
> 
> Need help with sleep mode on my computer. EPU is off in BIOS, but somehow my machine reverts to sleep mode after two hours.
> 
> Windows power management gets reset after resuming from sleep mode.
> 
> I have the following setup:
> 
> 5930k 4.5GHz water cooled with H105
> 860W power supply
> DDR4 3000MHz
> EVGA GTX 980
> Win7 pro SP1
> Samsung 840 1TB SSD
> 
> Not sure what else I need to turn off to fix this!
> 
> Also, have strange behavior with H105 after sleep resumes - fans start running wild. I think its that damned Y splitter.
> 
> Thanks,
> Frank


Could be your overclocking settings might be at a stretch. I haven't slept but I do hibernate all the time no problems. I have a bunch of splitters with over a dozen fans and no problems, just make sure not to exceed 12 watts cumulative on one MB connector.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not hearing complaints to this degree from R5E and E-WS owners.... eh. maybe I just got lucky with my kit, which would break a long-term historical pattern for me.


I don't think you did. The Deluxe is pretty solid for me.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> Not so Grasshopper, my 5960X is as flakey as a Cadbury chocolate bar on 0525, 0801,0904,1002 and now 1004 on my X99 Deluxe, deluxe at stock, LOL.
> 
> Clean fed up with Asus now, always QC problems, always an excuse, even my X79 Rampage Extreme i73960X has stopped booting now, did some research and apparently i need to blow a hair dryer on the board for it to work, ludicrous state of affairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna bite the bullet, throw away my GTX980 budget to the wind and try an MSI board ... Fed up with Asus.
> 
> Clean fed up with their poor support and bull****.
> 
> Raja passes the buck as often as he can, if its not "Oh you are not from USA, go away" Its "we cant replicate that" I'm definitely not doing Asus anymore.


Hello

Previously you posted your system was stable with the exception of occasionally hanging when booting into Windows. You were asked to post up a list of your components and settings so this could be sorted out. You have yet to do so. I'm not sure how you expect any type of support without this basic info known.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> My X99-Deluxe I7 5950X is rock solid stable (sound works too now) once its into Windows 7 but still occasionally wont boot up from cold or reboot, hangs at BIOS or at windows loading screen


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> Not so Grasshopper, my 5960X is as flakey as a Cadbury chocolate bar on 0525, 0801,0904,1002 and now 1004 on my X99 Deluxe, deluxe at stock, LOL.
> 
> Clean fed up with Asus now, always QC problems, always an excuse, even my X79 Rampage Extreme i73960X has stopped booting now, did some research and apparently i need to blow a hair dryer on the board for it to work, ludicrous state of affairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna bite the bullet, throw away my GTX980 budget to the wind and try an MSI board ... Fed up with Asus.
> 
> Clean fed up with their poor support and bull****.
> 
> Raja passes the buck as often as he can, if its not "Oh you are not from USA, go away" Its "we cant replicate that" I'm definitely not doing Asus anymore.


Hi,
thanks for reporting us your experience.

What are the problems you are experiencing?

This is the problems that I see on my X99 Deluxe 1004on a 5930K:
1) Vengeance LPX 2800MHz 1.2V can't boot at 2800MHz 1.2V or 1.35V on strap 100 without getting bd or jdhsakldj errors on warm reboot. No matter the vcore or system agent I use.
2) *Cache ratio stop working on 125 strap*. When using 125 strap, cache is locked at 3GHz all the time, no matter the cache ratio I select in bios. If this is the feature that OC socket brings I prefer the standard version.
3) CPU not throttle on default settings, mobo shutdown the system when 95c is reached.
4) *Asus is known to require more vcore than other motherboards to get it stable* (see anandtech reviews x99 roundup), I need 1.3V to get 4.2GHz stable.
5) Sometimes some USB does not work and needs a reboot to get it working
6) EZ Update is an unuseful software, it doesn't work at all. It continue to say me that there is a bios update 1.0.0 while I'm on 1004
7) No way to not use AiSuite. My Corsair SP120 fans are powerful fans and they are very quite if used under 1000rpm, very good when in idle or surfing the internet.
*Without AiSuite there is no way to use this fans under 1500RPM* because bios don't let me lower the RPM enough. When using Linux I have no AiSuite and my PC is too loud.
8) I don't like the way Asus release BIOS. They release BETA bios on forums and if all is ok, they release that BIOS on the offical site. We aren't your QA team. We are the customers who pay for your products.
9) ErP power saving does not work on my PC. I have a Corsair AX860i with all ErP supports but it doesn't work on my PC. Ethernet cards and USB remains active when the PC is off. (I have tried ERP S4+S5 on BIOS and S5 too)
10) A SLI motherboard that don't bundle a two way SLI bridge is ridiculous. X99 Deluxe comes with tri way bridge only, should I pay 5€ more for a two way bridge?
11) X99 Deluxe do not include a beeper, have you ever heard the BEEP that all mobos do after the POST? Should I pay 5€ more for a beeper?
12) I have AiSuite installed, my Nexus 5 isn't charged at 1A but at a standard 500mAh, where is the USB Charger+?
13) Adaptive does not work on 125 strap, why I can set adaptive if I enable 125 strap?

Users with 5960X does not experience some of the problems I saied.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamSwitcher*
> 
> Since installing the 1002 BIOS (and now 1004) I have been running very stable with 4.2GHz on all six of the 5930K cores. I have Corsair DDR4 2800MHz RAM and the XMP Profile #1 sets my base-clock to 127.3MHz. I use a 33 multiplier and set v-core to 1.25V. It's not the highest overlock, but 700MHz over stock with max temps less than 65C isn't too bad....I think.
> 
> Do you have a specific reason you want to run 2800MHz RAM with a 100MHz FSB strap? What would it get you that a higher base-clock can't? I'm not trying to be cynical, just curious.


I would like to use 100 strap because I would like to use the adaptive voltage that is not usable on 125strap.
Anyway, 100 strap doesn't let me get my RAM anything higher than 2666MHz so I'm forced to use 125 strap and offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Don't waste your time he doesn't listen, bd is easily solved with a number of settings


Overclock a computer is something that every people who is able to read can do without problems, I am able to read and write. I'm not too good in English but I know three languages, if you want complain on me for this.
I have done my homework, no parameters can get me stable at 2800MHz or 3000MHz when on 100 strap.
bd error can be workarounded with other parameters but as also Asus says, it is only a workaround.
I can workaround 2800MHz, no way to boot at 3GHz on 100 strap.

All in all, there is a reason why every XMP profile uses the 125strap


----------



## Malpractis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have done my homework, no parameters can get me stable at 2800MHz or 3000MHz when on 100 strap.


Think I remember a few people who had similar issues with 100 strap, but they were able to get 3200MHz relatively easily when 2800 and 3000 would not work.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malpractis*
> 
> Think I remember a few people who had similar issues with 100 strap, but they were able to get 3200MHz relatively easily when 2800 and 3000 would not work.


I know it, I have tried 3200MHz, my system is not able to do 3200MHz on 125 strap too, not with 1.380V at least, don't want to try with higher voltage.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malpractis*
> 
> Think I remember a few people who had similar issues with 100 strap, but they were able to get 3200MHz relatively easily when 2800 and 3000 would not work.


For 2800 & 3000 the 125 strap is recommended. I'm running at 2800 with 14-14-14-24CR1 timings no problems @ 125 strap.


----------



## TeamSwitcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I would like to use 100 strap because I would like to use the adaptive voltage that is not usable on 125strap.
> Anyway, 100 strap doesn't let me get my RAM anything higher than 2666MHz so I'm forced to use 125 strap and offset.


I see now. I have never played around much with RAM settings - XMP is for the "Set It and Forget It" types like me. I do know there isn't much difference between DDR4 2666 CL15 and DDR4 2800 CL16. I wouldn't get your stomach in a knot over a tiny loss (or gain) in memory performance. If you ever stop and scratch your nose at your computer you'll add a thousand times more latency.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamSwitcher*
> 
> I see now. I have never played around much with RAM settings - XMP is for the "Set It and Forget It" types like me. I do know there isn't much difference between DDR4 2666 CL15 and DDR4 2800 CL16. I wouldn't get your stomach in a knot over a tiny loss (or gain) in memory performance. If you ever stop and scratch your nose at your computer you'll add a thousand times more latency.


I know it but I prefer 3055MHz CL15 to the adaptive power saving benefit


----------



## jaykop

Can anyone tell me why my 1 graphics card says x8 in slot one and 2nd card in slot 3 is x16 picture below


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me why my 1 graphics card says x8 in slot one and 2nd card in slot 3 is x16 picture below


Hello

Still need this as requested last time you asked this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You may want to consider updating your system details. It is difficult to offer help without knowing the components being used.


----------



## jaykop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Still need this as requested last time you asked this.


Sorry you are right here are some of my specs

I have
Asus x99 deluxe motherboard
ddr4 3000 memory @2800
Ssd 1 tb
2 x 290x 8 gb cards
1300w power supply


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> Sorry you are right here are some of my specs
> 
> I have
> Asus x99 deluxe motherboard
> ddr4 3000 memory @2800
> Ssd 1 tb
> 2 x 290x 8 gb cards
> 1300w power supply


Hello

Which CPU are you using?


----------



## jaykop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Which CPU are you using?


Cpu Intel 5930


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> thanks for reporting us your experience.
> 
> What are the problems you are experiencing?
> 
> This is the problems that I see on my X99 Deluxe 1004on a 5930K:
> 4) *Asus is known to require more vcore than other motherboards to get it stable* (see anandtech reviews x99 roundup), I need 1.3V to get 4.2GHz stable.
> 
> Users with 5960X does not experience some of the problems I saied.


not true, god, did people actually read article they refer to? in anand's roundup actually the deluxe oc the best...

and unfortunately for you, my 5930k is STABLE at 4.2GHz with just 1.2V... my lotto was better than yours, don't blame it to the motherboard.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> not true, god, did people actually read article they refer to? in anand's roundup actually the deluxe oc the best...


This is the article, Asus is the only mobo that needed 1.4V to get 4.6GHz.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8557/x99-motherboard-roundup-asus-x99-deluxe-gigabyte-x99-ud7-ud5-asrock-x99-ws-msi-x99s-sli-plus-intel-haswell-e/11
Quote:


> and unfortunately for you, my 5930k is STABLE at 4.2GHz with just 1.2V... my lotto was better than yours, don't blame it to the motherboard.


more probably we have different way to test our processor


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> This is the article, Asus is the only mobo that needed 1.4V to get 4.6GHz.
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8557/x99-motherboard-roundup-asus-x99-deluxe-gigabyte-x99-ud7-ud5-asrock-x99-ws-msi-x99s-sli-plus-intel-haswell-e/11
> more probably we have different way to test our processor


Hello

Quit trying to warp the facts to suit your crusade. The other tested boards were not able to successfully run OCCT at 4600MHz.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> Cpu Intel 5930


Hello

Do you have devices in any other PCIe slots. Are you using the latest UEFI version. What is reported after a full UEFI clear with one graphics card in the first PCIe x16 slot and no other devices installed in the other slots?


----------



## jaykop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Do you have devices in any other PCIe slots. Are you using the latest UEFI version. What is reported after a full UEFI clear with one graphics card in the first PCIe x16 slot and no other devices installed in the other slots?


I don't have anything in any of the other slots I am on bios 1004 and with 1 card in it says x16


----------



## SkiMountaineer

I am still wondering:


why the 125 strap and up do not allow adaptive voltage settings? I keep reading that here, is it really true?
if that's true, why are the adaptive voltage settings still available in the BIOS after 125 strap is set?
what happens if you go ahead and use those settings even when they're supposed to not work, does the board just ignore them?
why would the UEFI program be set up in such a confusing way, where a series of options are not available, yet still shown, with no warning that they have no effect? In many other places the UEFI system knows how to hide one option when another is set.
One other thing I want to mention is that wherever the UEFI system has a binary "ON / OFF" option, the visual display of which one it is currently set to is totally ambiguous. The only way to know for sure which selection you've chosen for a binary ON/OFF option is to click it with the mouse; flipping it back and forth with the keyboard changes the look but there is no way to know what the visual styles are intended to communicate until you reach for the mouse instead. Not a major complaint at all, but worth noting.


----------



## djgar

After a bit of guessing, I realized the gray is the selected one. Another initial guessing area was in the OC Profile tool section, how the load & save settings work. BIOS infancy growing pains







.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Yes!!! The selected option coloring in the bios is totally cobfusing! Was the designer color blind or what, no offense...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> I don't have anything in any of the other slots I am on bios 1004 and with 1 card in it says x16


Hello

Have you had this issue with other UEFI versions?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I am still wondering:
> 
> 
> why the 125 strap and up do not allow adaptive voltage settings? I keep reading that here, is it really true?
> if that's true, why are the adaptive voltage settings still available in the BIOS after 125 strap is set?
> what happens if you go ahead and use those settings even when they're supposed to not work, does the board just ignore them?
> why would the UEFI program be set up in such a confusing way, where a series of options are not available, yet still shown, with no warning that they have no effect? In many other places the UEFI system knows how to hide one option when another is set.
> One other thing I want to mention is that wherever the UEFI system has a binary "ON / OFF" option, the visual display of which one it is currently set to is totally ambiguous. The only way to know for sure which selection you've chosen for a binary ON/OFF option is to click it with the mouse; flipping it back and forth with the keyboard changes the look but there is no way to know what the visual styles are intended to communicate until you reach for the mouse instead. Not a major complaint at all, but worth noting.


Hello

This has been discussed at length multiple times in this and the R5E thread. Adaptive mode works by increasing the voltage to the manually set level once the CPU multiplier exceeds the stock value. With this in mind look at your UEFI settings and this should all fall in place without much thought.


----------



## jaykop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Have you had this issue with other UEFI versions?


On the other versions it has always been the other way round number 1 card x16 and number 2 card x8


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This has been discussed at length multiple times in this and the R5E thread. Adaptive mode works by increasing the voltage to the manually set level once the CPU multiplier exceeds the stock value. With this in mind look at your UEFI settings and this should all fall in place without much thought.


Hi Praz,

I'm sorry, that description is not clear to my mind. What is "the stock value" of the CPU multiplier? Would that be 30x for the5960X? And isn't the choice of 100 strap vs. 125 strap completely independent from what the cpu multiplier is? I mean, of course I understand that the higher strap allows you to use lower multipliers to hit the same result frequency. But the multiplier can still easily be over 30 even with the 125 strap. So maybe what I don't understand is what the stock value is, or what a strap is really supposed to mean.

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but it sounds like you're saying the user is free to set adaptive voltage parameters when using higher straps than 100, but the settings will never actually take effect -- not because they are secretly prevented from working, but because the known mechanism of adaptive voltage implies that exceeding the adaptive threshold will never occur when using higher straps. If this is the correct understanding then what I am still missing is a clearer picture of just what the adaptive threshold really is, so I guess that's another way of asking what it means to say "once the CPU multiplier exceeds the stock value".

What I _thought_ it meant to talk about the CPU multiplier exceeding the stock value would be, 30x is stock and all overclocks that involve any increase past 30 multiplier exceed that value. But that would mean that adaptive voltage works constantly with most people's overclocks unless they o/c purely by bclk. This doesn't sound right so there must be some things that are missing or incorrect in my understanding.

I have read all of the discussions you reference, and I think obviously I wouldn't still be asking this question if those discussions were in clear terms that I already understood. I am not trying to be lazy and avoid the reading. So far I have read almost 200 pages of this thread and I am on track to catch up with 100% of it by next week.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I'm sorry, that description is not clear to my mind. What is "the stock value" of the CPU multiplier? Would that be 30x for the5960X?


Hello

Stock turbo multiplier.


----------



## Allygash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Stock turbo multiplier.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Have you had this issue with other UEFI versions?


Hi guys I have the same issue as Jaykop. But in between my Titans(in pice 1 & 3 slot) i have a PCIE Soundblaster ZXR soundcard(Pcie 2 slot) and I have Samsung XP941 in the M.2(Socket 3).

I was under the impression i would get PCIE 3.0 16x/16x with this setup, not 8x/16x? Do i need to move the soundcard to a different slot? If so which do you suggest? The M.2 Samsung is very impressive performance wise(I put some Ram sinks on it to keep it cool) I thought as long as i avoided PCIe slot 5 i would be ok with this setup.

PC: i7 5930k Asus X99-Deluxe (Bios 1002), 2X reference Titans in sli, 16gb(4x4) Corsair lpx 2666, (boot)Samsung XP941 M.2, Samsung 840 pro, Samsung 830 pro & 2Tb Seagate HD. PSU corsair AX860i.


----------



## Silent Scone

PCIE16_1 and _4 are required to achieve 16x/16. You can use the bridge supplied.


----------



## fdisessa

Quick question regarding x99-deluxe board.

Is ASUS shipping only one revision of this board? Which rev is shipping now and are there any known errata docs? What are ASUS's plans for future revisions?

Regards,
Frank


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> On the other versions it has always been the other way round number 1 card x16 and number 2 card x8


Hello

This may be something ASUS HQ may need to look at when using the video cards you have. If you are located outside of North America contact ASUS local support and ask that they verify this configuration.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allygash*
> 
> Hi guys I have the same issue as Jaykop. But in between my Titans(in pice 1 & 3 slot) i have a PCIE Soundblaster ZXR soundcard(Pcie 2 slot) and I have Samsung XP941 in the M.2(Socket 3)


Hello

The correct configuration for your system with 3 PCIe devices, M.2 slot used and a 40 PCIe lane CPU would be the video cards in PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX16_3 with the sound card in PCIEX16_5. In the UEFI set PCIEX16_5 to X4 Mode.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

@[email protected]

and also anyone else who are using ASUS motherboard

what the hell are these ASUS thing installed in my pc :

\program files x86\ASUS\AsSysCtrlService , AXSP and IO

suspicious programs that cannot be 'run'/open and causes error dialogue popup on startup

yes I did install drivers supplanted from the dvd, but I didn't blindly click them all, and I have no idea what is that ASUS thing until I start getting error dialogue on startup that belong to suspicious ASUS programs...

explanation needed, as for now I'm disabling 2 ASUS related services (ASUS Com service and ASUS System Control service) that I think causes the error and related to those 3 suspicious programs.

also those programs don't show up on 'programs and features'

restarted the pc and the error on startup still there!

it read : AsusSetup c:\users\my name\appdata\local\temp\215336Log.iniis lost

*** is this thing??? it doesn't show up on msconfig or services.msc


----------



## Allygash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This may be something ASUS HQ may need to look at when using the video cards you have. If you are located outside of North America contact ASUS local support and ask that they verify this configuration.
> Hello
> 
> The correct configuration for your system with 3 PCIe devices, M.2 slot used and a 40 PCIe lane CPU would be the video cards in PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX16_3 with the sound card in PCIEX16_5. In the UEFI set PCIEX16_5 to X4 Mode.


Praz,

Thank you for the swift response, exactly what i wanted........ Good job


----------



## Silent Scone

Oops, sorry I meant _3

As it says in the MANUAL


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> and also anyone else who are using ASUS motherboard
> 
> what the hell are these ASUS thing installed in my pc :
> 
> \program files x86\ASUS\AsSysCtrlService , AXSP and IO
> 
> suspicious programs that cannot be 'run'/open and causes error dialogue popup on startup
> 
> yes I did install drivers supplanted from the dvd, but I didn't blindly click them all, and I have no idea what is that ASUS thing until I start getting error dialogue on startup that belong to suspicious ASUS programs...
> 
> explanation needed, as for now I'm disabling 2 ASUS related services (ASUS Com service and ASUS System Control service) that I think causes the error and related to those 3 suspicious programs.
> 
> also those programs don't show up on 'programs and features'
> 
> restarted the pc and the error on startup still there!
> 
> it read : AsusSetup c:\users\my name\appdata\local\temp\215336Log.iniis lost
> 
> *** is this thing??? it doesn't show up on msconfig or services.msc


Sounds like you installed part of the suite. I have none of those services, but I did not install the suite. Well, I did at one time but removed it. The only Asus-related drivers I have installed are the Asmedia USB, the Intel RST, Intel LAN and the Intel Chipset (not the Engine Management).


----------



## Katana1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Previously you posted your system was stable with the exception of occasionally hanging when booting into Windows. You were asked to post up a list of your components and settings so this could be sorted out. You have yet to do so. I'm not sure how you expect any type of support without this basic info known.


Hi

I was mainly letting off steam there ... But I do stand by my comments in the main.

Yes my X99 Deluxe is very stable once booted up, its just getting it booted that is the problem, only once I get this problem fixed if possible will I look at overclocking, You have to worry when you are constantly restarting the PC just to fire up ... I wonder how much more this action contributes to what is obviously ongoing poor thermal Asus soldering or electrical problems first-seen to my knowledge with the Asus X79 Rampage Extreme IV. there is always going to be a surge of power (however its controlled) when switching on or rebooting, if I've to do this 50% of the time (in my honest estimation), am I losing 50% of my hardware components lifespan too? quite apart from anything else its a pain the ass and should not be happening with premium priced parts like this.

I've been let down terribly by Asus in recent years ... My 2nd PC of an i7 3960X with an Asus Rampage Extreme IV will no longer boot from cold start unless there is some heat in the case, sometimes it will, sometimes it wont, its out of warranty though so I guess I'm screwed ... I'm sure as an enthusiast you have heard or seen the Youtube vids demonstrating this problem using a hair-dryer on warm setting to get the PC to boot ... after pressing the power button, if not, hear you go.




I'm no thermal electric engineer but I'm not stupid either and with many users reporting thermal problems with some PSU's and these new Asus X99 motherboards ... I'm inclined to think the worst, how much longer will we wait before we see similar problems happening to our X99 boards? Some are reporting thermal problems already and that's most worrying.

I definitely think Asus QC has gone downhill in recent years, their after-market support was always terrible, but its seems their current warranty support is declining to same levels









Quite apart from these two Asus based PC's here, I have a Gigabyte based I7 2600K that is my work horse, its never missed a beat from day one ... I'm seriously doubting the validity of Asus these days and I've been building PC's for years, not a major overclocker but a performance enthusiast none the less.

As for Raja from Asus ... I never meant to get personal and I don't think I did? But when he makes comments like "cant replicate that here" as in the well known compatibility problem with their own branded Asus soundcards on X99 that practically everyone experienced from day one ... then you have to wonder what going on with Asus?

Also Raja has several times mentioned to non American users to go seek support elsewhere, don't know about you ... but I think that's the worst *lazy* cop out, *pass the buck* excuse ever ... The way I see it is this, Asus sell to the world, if they choose to have a rep on many PC forums then that rep should support their products for every Country they sell to ... anything less just causes division, alienation and product dissatisfaction ... please think about what I'm saying here.

It is indeed a terrible state of affairs where you have to pretend to be American on this and other forums to get Asus support, borderline racist really! I could understand if the Asus motherboards sold to the world were individual to a particular country, but as far as I'm aware they are not.

How many countries are there in the world? 196 is how many, can you imagine 196 ASUS X99 Motherboard Series - Official Support Thread x 196 on here, and then if every other hardware manufacturer adopted same focused for one country bad attitude? and multiply that for all the different PC hardware available ... utter nonsense.

Whatever happened to the concept of WWW?

Has anyone actually tried telephoning Asus for their support outside of forums and not from USA?, I dare you ... I double dare anyone to try, I was pulling my hair out within 2 minutes.

Asus are bang out of order for only letting enthusiast forums have their support for US users only.

My decision ... but I'm not buying Asus ever again.

Rant over but I'm still done with Asus for many reasons ... how old is X99? and if even Raja gets his way for North American users only here, we are on 232 pages already!

I'd love to hear from Asus or Raja what the difference between me and and an American Human Being buying Asus products is and why its such a big deal with as always reluctant Asus support.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Stock turbo multiplier.


So, if I'm understanding this correctly, I should be able to use a 5960x on the 125 strap with a turbo multiplier of 38 (4.75GHz) using adaptive? The stock turbo multiplier is 33-35.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Found out why I was getting the q-code "61", it was my PSU, it's a good thing to have an extra hanging around, only 650watts but it helped me save a lot of time, and, possibly loot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, to send this psu in for a new one...the 12v keeps dropping to about 11.616 on any load..must be faulty..thought that my cpu/mobo were toast...


Thanks for the update.


----------



## djgar

A well-meaning message to Katana1000 from an old codger: it's OK to cuss and insult your MB or processor, we can all relate and empathize with you. But cussing people that you are trying to get help from doesn't really help your cause in any way, and might alienate other people who might be able to help.

Raja has helped people not from NA in this thread to the point where he can, but certain things are by nature country-dependent for whatever corporate reasons and there he needs to draw the line. Never mind that he's supposed to be on vacation.

Just a thought, and I do hope you get your system sorted out, with or without Asus.


----------



## TheGovernment

I've been having cold boot issues all the sudden. Been running the same OC for a month, all the sudden, just hangs every cold boot, once I get the failed OC message, it will work fine.... The really strange thing is I don't get a de-bug code, it's blank! it's cycles through when booting with the codes and when it hangs, it's blank! What the heck is up with that! lol I hope we get a new bios for the WS soon, I'm finding a few quirks that have been fixed on other boards.


----------



## Silent Scone

I know I say this a lot, but honestly try an extra 10-15mv on input voltage. It solved it for both my machine and one at work. If your input voltage is already quite high try boot up input voltage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> I'd love to hear from Asus or Raja what the difference between me and and an American Human Being buying Asus products is and why its such a big deal with as always reluctant Asus support.


Still no specs. Just a video of you hitting the power button like a proverbial, not helpful. How do you expect anyone to help you when all you're doing is ranting? List your hardware first, then do everything you can practically to try and diagnose the issue, then rant.

Ranting first solves nothing.

Also maybe you should aim your frustration at ASUS Europe / Global instead of an area rep. How is it his problem. If someone told me I had to support the entire planet as a first line on the internet I'd tell them to get stuffed as well.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi;1041187228*
> This is the problems that I see on my X99 Deluxe 1004 on a 5930K:
> 
> 1) Vengeance LPX 2800MHz 1.2V can't boot at 2800MHz 1.2V or 1.35V on strap 100 without getting bd or jdhsakldj errors on warm reboot. No matter the vcore or system agent I use.
> 2) *Cache ratio stop working on 125 strap*. When using 125 strap, cache is locked at 3GHz all the time, no matter the cache ratio I select in bios. If this is the feature that OC socket brings I prefer the standard version.
> 3) CPU not throttle on default settings, mobo shutdown the system when 95c is reached.
> 4) *Asus is known to require more vcore than other motherboards to get it stable* (see anandtech reviews x99 roundup), I need 1.3V to get 4.2GHz stable.
> 5) Sometimes some USB does not work and needs a reboot to get it working
> 6) EZ Update is an unuseful software, it doesn't work at all. It continue to say me that there is a bios update 1.0.0 while I'm on 1004
> 7) No way to not use AiSuite. My Corsair SP120 fans are powerful fans and they are very quite if used under 1000rpm, very good when in idle or surfing the internet.
> *Without AiSuite there is no way to use this fans under 1500RPM* because bios don't let me lower the RPM enough. When using Linux I have no AiSuite and my PC is too loud.
> 8) I don't like the way Asus release BIOS. They release BETA bios on forums and if all is ok, they release that BIOS on the official site. We aren't your QA team. We are the customers who pay for your products.
> 9) ErP power saving does not work on my PC. I have a Corsair AX860i with all ErP supports but it doesn't work on my PC. Ethernet cards and USB remains active when the PC is off. (I have tried ERP S4+S5 on BIOS and S5 too)
> 10) A SLI motherboard that don't bundle a two way SLI bridge is ridiculous. X99 Deluxe comes with tri way bridge only, should I pay 5€ more for a two way bridge?
> 11) X99 Deluxe do not include a beeper, have you ever heard the BEEP that all mobos do after the POST? Should I pay 5€ more for a beeper?
> 12) I have AiSuite installed, my Nexus 5 isn't charged at 1A but at a standard 500mAh, where is the USB Charger+?
> 13) Adaptive does not work on 125 strap, why I can set adaptive if I enable 125 strap?
> 
> Users with 5960X does not experience some of the problems I saied.


to the list of bugs I add point 14
14) Adaptive cache voltage does not work neither on 100 or 125 strap?


----------



## Katana1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> A well-meaning message to Katana1000 from an old codger: it's OK to cuss and insult your MB or processor, we can all relate and empathize with you. But cussing people that you are trying to get help from doesn't really help your cause in any way, and might alienate other people who might be able to help.
> 
> Raja has helped people not from NA in this thread to the point where he can, but certain things are by nature country-dependent for whatever corporate reasons and there he needs to draw the line. Never mind that he's supposed to be on vacation.
> 
> Just a thought, and I do hope you get your system sorted out, with or without Asus.


A well meaning message to you too dude, and afore you start giving mis-information to perpetuate this ... I never swore once, I spent about an hour on that post and starred out my frustration ... I'm totally exasperated with Asus of course and especially Raja's seemingly disinterested way out he's carved for himself supporting Asus American Human Beings only ... good work if you can get it, this is especially ironic considering Asus are a far East Asian company. i wonder if they know what he's doing ( lost in translation perhaps? ) and the extent its hurting Asus sales World Wide?
Quote:


> but certain things are by nature country-dependent


Name me one. Name me one Asus Motherboard (that is the bread and butter of this thread) that is country independent. I find it hard to believe Asus have manufactured 196 different models of each Motherboard for each country ... go have a look in your BIOS, is there a Language selection? Yes there is.

Raja has only given the benefit of the doubt towards questions, you might not see it because its transparent to you as an American and you are lucky enough to qualify, but imagine how I and non Americans feel getting his stock copy and paste (go away, you are not American) regional answer









Does he honestly expect us to buy Asus again, cant he see his actions (or inactions in this case) are going to lose the parent company sales worldwide? just lose all consumer confidence altogether?

What is so different between my Asus X99 Deluxe board bought in Europe from an overseas Asus reseller and the same board an American guy bought from an Asus overseas reseller? Absolutely nothing, zilch, nada, no compredi amigo, just nothing ... so why is Raja allowed to give himself the luxury of only answering to Americans? Can you see the international potential bad will howling error now?

Please.

It comes as no surprise Raja has ignored this and will no doubt ignore any more help requests from me, he knows I'm not American now ... my cover is blown.

Terrible borderline racist state of affairs









I don't mind fellow enthusiasts going tribal in support (almost fan boy wise), you seem like a very fair and intelligent guy, but put yourself in my boots for five minutes, you would be just as irked ... or at least you should be.

Sorry, but no more Asus for me, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol talk about missing the point. I've had ASUS boards before I can remember, and not once have I ever had such a troubled time as you. Same goes for majority of users.

So, take away from that what you will is all anyone can say to you at this stage.

Thanks


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> A well meaning message to you too dude, and afore you start giving mis-information to perpetuate this ... I never swore once, ....


My sincere apologies, wrong choice of words and you're absolutely right there, you never did cuss. I meant to say you are accusing Raja of negative things he doesn't deserve. And you never described your system in detail, something he rightfully requests from everybody.

My best wishes to you.


----------



## Katana1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Still no specs. Just a video of you hitting the power button like a proverbial, not helpful. How do you expect anyone to help you when all you're doing is ranting? List your hardware first, then do everything you can practically to try and diagnose the issue, then rant.
> 
> Ranting first solves nothing.
> 
> Also maybe you should aim your frustration at ASUS Europe / Global instead of an area rep. How is it his problem. If someone told me I had to support the entire planet as a first line on the internet I'd tell them to get stuffed as well.


LOL

Please try and keep up.

The vid is an example of the problems I'm experiencing on my own 18 month old Rampage Extreme IV i7 3960X build ... Its out of warranty and I'm not making too much of a fuss, I used it as a valid example of my worry about Asus falling QC standards, especially in longevity for all their recent products, it will be interesting to see in years to come if we have bought time bombs with x99 though?

You are right though, I should have posted my full PC spec and current problems, but will it make any difference? Raja has decided to ignore me because I'm not American (for the record I'm Scottish UK) my future Asus purchase days are numbered though, not just because of my current 3 years + bad experience with Asus, but the terrible lack of support that Raja seems to perpetuate and exploit to his lazy advantage (IMHO)

Lets start again ... Raja will ignore me, but perhaps some of you good enthusiasts here can help me if we put country of origin aside?

I've upgraded to an Asus X99 deluxe that was sent to me with 0904 BIOS, ram is 16GB (4x4GB) Corsair DDR4 Vengeance LPX Blue, PC4-22400 (2800) Non-ECC Unbuffered, CAS 16-18-18-36, XMP 2.0, 1.2V populated in the appropriate slots.

I've went to BIOS 1002 from stock 0904 and now 1004, both BIOS's flashed to perfection.

The CPU is a brand new Intel i7 5960X that is fitted with a brand new Corsair H105 hydro cooler and temps are fine, just perfect, this is not a CPU overheating issue.

I use a year or so old EVGA GTX780 3GB SC and I also use an Asus PCI-E (tried in different slots BTW) Xonar Essence STX that now works after the 1002/4 BIOS

I use a Samsung 850 pro OS 128GB SSD with Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit that is legitimate and activated with all updates as are my drivers inc the new Nvidia one.

Along with my new parts I bought a new Superflower Platinum 1000W PSU to power it all.

I've disabled onboard sound to accommodate my Asus Essence STX, tried it both ways.

I've enabled and disabled onboard Wi Fi, using an Ethernet cable to my Sky optic Fibre router ... no difference.

Everything is stock and I'm at my wits end with this build.

I hope that's enough info feedback for now?

To recap my issue is ...

Sometimes when I press the power on button it does not want to start, it can go to a semi BIOS screen or sometimes to a Win 7 load screen and freeze (it always starts though) left it in that state for ages in both states and its definitely frozen, it does this about 50% of the time. I have to use the power button or reset button to eventually get going ... but in fairness and as said, once its booted up properly and at stock speeds that is all I'm prepared to try now its wonderfully stable.

If this issue could be fixed and I'm not told I'm not American, then this would go a long way to restoring my faith with Asus.

Seriously thinking of just buying an MSI or Gigabyte X99 board now, expense wise I can ill afford after this luxury upgrade and its even harder to accept when it does not work properly









Please feel my pain.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allygash*
> 
> Praz,
> 
> Thank you for the swift response, exactly what i wanted........ Good job


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> So, if I'm understanding this correctly, I should be able to use a 5960x on the 125 strap with a turbo multiplier of 38 (4.75GHz) using adaptive? The stock turbo multiplier is 33-35.


Hello

Until the stock turbo multipliers are exceeded the CPU voltage is based on the processor's VID tables. 35x125 is close to 4400MHz. Will your CPU run at that frequency with stock voltage?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Hmmm, gets me 9C lower VRM temperatures....... impressive. Put all settings there on optimized and VRM spectrum ON


Did some more testing on the VRM temps with some settings in AISuite. Idle (low load) normal after 5 way optimisations 52C and bios 1004 (OC standard to 4,2 MHz). Put Power Saving on Auto (was on Performance), CPU Power Phase form Extreme to Optimized, CPU VRM Switching Frequenscy to VRM Spread Spectrum. DRAM settings also from Extreme to Optimized.

VRM temp on idle goes from 52C to 39C, that is a 13C difference.......?? System is stable stil at full load and the same 3DMark. CPU tem form 40C also down to 34C on idle low load.

That are some huge Temperature differences by just seting some digi+ power control settings.........


----------



## Silent Scone

Phase in Extreme keeps all power phases active at all times so that's no surprise at all. Going by previous generations you only ever really need Extreme in _Extreme_ cases pushing at the upper limits of stability. Leave them all in optimised.


----------



## FreeElectron

I got the 5820k and the X99 Deluxe with a Noctua NH-D15
I remember reading somewhere that i should not use P95 as a stress testing software with the new cpus
Which one should i use and at what settings?
What results should be considered as ok when running at stock (Ambient around 24c)?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Please try and keep up.
> 
> The vid is an example of the problems I'm experiencing on my own 18 month old Rampage Extreme IV i7 3960X build ... Its out of warranty and I'm not making too much of a fuss, I used it as a valid example of my worry about Asus falling QC standards, especially in longevity for all their recent products, it will be interesting to see in years to come if we have bought time bombs with x99 though?
> 
> You are right though, I should have posted my full PC spec and current problems, but will it make any difference? Raja has decided to ignore me because I'm not American (for the record I'm Scottish UK) my future Asus purchase days are numbered though, not just because of my current 3 years + bad experience with Asus, but the terrible lack of support that Raja seems to perpetuate and exploit to his lazy advantage (IMHO)
> 
> Lets start again ... Raja will ignore me, but perhaps some of you good enthusiasts here can help me if we put country of origin aside?
> 
> I've upgraded to an Asus X99 deluxe that was sent to me with 0904 BIOS, ram is 16GB (4x4GB) Corsair DDR4 Vengeance LPX Blue, PC4-22400 (2800) Non-ECC Unbuffered, CAS 16-18-18-36, XMP 2.0, 1.2V populated in the appropriate slots.
> 
> I've went to BIOS 1002 from stock 0904 and now 1004, both BIOS's flashed to perfection.
> 
> The CPU is a brand new Intel i7 5960X that is fitted with a brand new Corsair H105 hydro cooler and temps are fine, just perfect, this is not a CPU overheating issue.
> 
> I use a year or so old EVGA GTX780 3GB SC and I also use an Asus PCI-E (tried in different slots BTW) Xonar Essence STX that now works after the 1002/4 BIOS
> 
> I use a Samsung 850 pro OS 128GB SSD with Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit that is legitimate and activated with all updates as are my drivers inc the new Nvidia one.
> 
> Along with my new parts I bought a new Superflower Platinum 1000W PSU to power it all.
> 
> I've disabled onboard sound to accommodate my Asus Essence STX, tried it both ways.
> 
> I've enabled and disabled onboard Wi Fi, using an Ethernet cable to my Sky optic Fibre router ... no difference.
> 
> Everything is stock and I'm at my wits end with this build.
> 
> I hope that's enough info feedback for now?
> 
> To recap my issue is ...
> 
> Sometimes when I press the power on button it does not want to start, it can go to a semi BIOS screen or sometimes to a Win 7 load screen and freeze (it always starts though) left it in that state for ages in both states and its definitely frozen, it does this about 50% of the time. I have to use the power button or reset button to eventually get going ... but in fairness and as said, once its booted up properly and at stock speeds that is all I'm prepared to try now its wonderfully stable.
> 
> If this issue could be fixed and I'm not told I'm not American, then this would go a long way to restoring my faith with Asus.
> 
> Seriously thinking of just buying an MSI or Gigabyte X99 board now, expense wise I can ill afford after this luxury upgrade and its even harder to accept when it does not work properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel my pain.


have you tried not using 2800MHz on RAM?
try lowering RAM frequency to 2666MHz or 2400MHz just to see if is a memory problem or a memory controller problem.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Until the stock turbo multipliers are exceeded the CPU voltage is based on the processor's VID tables. 35x125 is close to 4400MHz. Will your CPU run at that frequency with stock voltage?


Thanks, this makes it very clear now! So if I use offset to get a voltage for 35x125 stable, then I can make up the remaining 36+ with adaptive.


----------



## Katana1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> have you tried not using 2800MHz on RAM?
> try lowering RAM frequency to 2666MHz or 2400MHz just to see if is a memory problem or a memory controller problem.


I'll try that and report back, maybe not tonight but soon.

Really busy just now.

Thanks for your help, its appreciated.

*EDIT:* And thinking about it again, that may not work? I'll definitely try your advice though tomorrow.

What it is and what I was trying to say, when it cant get to BIOS level (about 25% of the time) I would not be able to check memory settings anyway? the remainder of my (about 75% of the time it fails to get into Win 7) it gets to a Windows splash screen and freezes, its reboot button city until eventually I'm good to go, but at stock board settings at that stage, its quite stable at stock speeds, no overclocking here just now.

Dont want to push my luck.

I've not checked LED number yet, but I will next time this happens, but it always and I mean always gives one solid reassuring beep before these launch problems happen.

Thanks though.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Thanks, this makes it very clear now! So if I use offset to get a voltage for 35x125 stable, then I can make up the remaining 36+ with adaptive.


Hello

Yes but the transition from offset to adaptive can be tricky. And if using offset through most of the frequency range adaptive for the last couple of multipliers really doesn't provide any benefits.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> I'll try that and report back, maybe not tonight but soon.
> 
> Really busy just now.
> 
> Thanks for your help, its appreciated.
> 
> *EDIT:* And thinking about it again, that may not work? I'll definitely try your advice though tomorrow.
> 
> What it is and what I was trying to say, when it cant get to BIOS level (about 25% of the time) I would not be able to check memory settings anyway? the remainder of my (about 75% of the time it fails to get into Win 7) it gets to a Windows splash screen and freezes, its reboot button city until eventually I'm good to go, but at stock board settings at that stage, its quite stable at stock speeds, no overclocking here just now.
> 
> Dont want to push my luck.
> 
> I've not checked LED number yet, but I will next time this happens, but it always and I mean always gives one solid reassuring beep before these launch problems happen.
> 
> Thanks though.


no problem. I'm quite sure that it is a RAM problem, something like your CPU don't support such a high frequency with stock settings or that RAM has some problem.
try 2400MHz too.


----------



## Captaincaveman

I'm sure it's been asked but.... RVE BE?


----------



## Katana1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lol talk about missing the point. I've had ASUS boards before I can remember, and not once have I ever had such a troubled time as you. Same goes for majority of users.
> 
> So, take away from that what you will is all anyone can say to you at this stage.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks but no thanks, fan boys will always exist though, its quite sad.

Do you think I'm telling lies? Do you think Asus are perfect and beyond us mere mortals questions?

Since you have chosen to reply with sarcasm and be non helpful in my criticism of your Asus religion, then I shall reply with interest, consider this ...

Do you remember Abit? another enthusiast motherboard supplier, they had mega problems too, guess what? they went the way of the Dodo, the same can happen to Asus too.

Competition is good and I personally will never get tribal over a motherboard manufacturer ... if I have repeat bad experiences as I have with Asus its going to get mentioned, I'll never butter it up or paper over the cracks, I'll say it like it is.

Honestly, think about what you say when you type Asus support to the hilt.

Honestly, do you think mocking me is helpful?

Do you think you are immune from PC hardware problems? Do you live in a perfect vacuum where problems only happen to people outside of your bubble?

Sonny, you just might need the help one day too, so please knock it off.

I'm extremely disappointed in Asus just now, but I'm getting some help here now from unofficial channels that I greatly appreciate.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol. I'm only a fan of what works. You've done yourself no favours and just continue to take your frustration out on reps because your regional division decides possibly off their own back not to employ one.

ASUS motherboards are not like A-Bit, but unfortunately they cannot cherry pick their own consumers or stop people with inexperience from buying their products. I suggest you go and buy a Gigabyte board, and when you have difficulties you can moan at the local rep, or you would if you could find one. Anywhere.

Nobody is going to help you when you've clearly made up your mind already and do-not want to be helped.

Good day


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I got the 5820k and the X99 Deluxe with a Noctua NH-D15
> I remember reading somewhere that i should not use P95 as a stress testing software with the new cpus
> Which one should i use and at what settings?
> What results should be considered as ok when running at stock (Ambient around 24c)?


?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> Thanks but no thanks, fan boys will always exist though, its quite sad.
> 
> Since you have chosen to reply with sarcasm and be non helpful in my criticism of your Asus religion, then I shall reply with interest, consider this ...
> 
> Do you remember Abit? another enthusiast motherboard supplier, they had mega problems too, guess what? they went the way of the Dodo, the same can happen to Asus too.
> 
> Competition is good and I personally will never get tribal over a motherboard manufacturer ... if I have repeat bad experiences as I have with Asus its going to get mentioned, I'll never butter it up or paper over the cracks, I'll say it like it is.
> 
> Honestly, think about what you say when you type Asus support to the hilt.
> 
> *I'm extremely disappointed in Asus just now*, but I'm getting some help here now from unofficial channels that I greatly appreciate.


so get a different board fercrissake, and move on. Not really interested in your rant/cathartic episode.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> ?


Try passing realbench and Aida64 for an hour. As long as temps are ~75C and below on the CPU, you're fine.


----------



## Katana1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so get a different board fercrissake, and move on. *Not really interested* in your rant/cathartic episode.


Neither is Raja or Asus, might just take you up on this advice, its not as if Asus are the only x99 board manufactures is it


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Try passing realbench and Aida64 for an hour. As long as temps are ~75C and below on the CPU, you're fine.


ok
Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> Neither is Raja or Asus, might just take you up on this advice, its not as if Asus are the only x99 board manufactures is it


there ya go... nor that you are the only buyer.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Try passing realbench and Aida64 for an hour. As long as temps are ~75C and below on the CPU, you're fine.


Up to 2 hours of realbench stress test is good for most systems we find here. I have gone further on some systems but I find 2 hours of the rb stress test with correct memory assigned weeds out the instability in most cases. Then a final evaluation with the apps the system will be used with.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> Neither is Raja or Asus, might just take you up on this advice, its not as if Asus are the only x99 board manufactures is it


if you want to properly overclock your chip then asus is the only manufacture that provides that as of right now.

no other board allows you to overclock your cache ratio and overclocking you ram with out uncore overclocking sucks the performance gain is not much.


----------



## snef

ok

I saw some different PCIe setup with a X99 deluxe

what is the best PCIe setup with

a 5820k
2 x GTX780 HOF
and a Xonar Phoebus

GPU in pcie 1 and pcie 4 and phoebus in pcie 2 (all in pcie 3.0)

or

GPU in PCIe 1 and 3 and phoebus in pcie 5, but im sure, in manual, pcie 3 is only 2.0?

I cant put phoebus just beside GPU because I have custom backplate and they are to thick


----------



## Katana1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> if you want to properly overclock your chip then asus is the only manufacture that provides that as of right now.
> 
> no other board allows you to overclock your cache ratio and overclocking you ram with out uncore overclocking sucks the performance gain is not much.


I'd be glad if my £1500 purchase of 5960X, board, CPU and ram would just boot up at stock speed when I asked it to just now, I'll worry about overclocking later.

As it stands just now my index finger and reset button are great friends.

Glad ever-things working perfectly for you though, must be a great feeling, rub it in why dont you.

Thanks for your extremely unhelpful Asus fanboy advice though, its really helped me Not









*Sigh*


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> I'd be glad if my £1500 purchase of board, CPU and ram would just boot up when I asked it to just now, I'll worry about overclocking later.
> 
> Thanks for your extremly unhelpful advice though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sigh*


yeah i had a faulty mobo from asus i had to RMA, i just got a refund since i already had a x99m killer figured id just wait for a rampage v gene or some other manufacture to come out with micro atx oc socket board so i can properly overclock this thing.

and the only board that will fit in new fractal design arc mini r2 is a micro atx


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Just curious: I'm running a 5960X on the X99-E WS with latest BIOS 606. I noticed that auto DRAM voltage tries for 1.2 and stays there for low speeds like 2133, then at moderate speeds up to 2666 it stays at 1.35, and then in a single step from 2666 to 2800, it jumps to 1.5V.

This was a surprise to me because I would usually expect a setting marked "Auto" to vary somewhat more smoothly, probably using a slightly different voltage step for every step of DRAM clock speed. So I'm wondering why this BIOS only seems to use three voltage steps. Does it involve any actual circuit feedback from the hardware or is it simply looking up the mem speed in a table and choosing from its three steps?

It's OK anyway, it's working, and I guess the coarse steps encourage the enthusiast user to experiment with manual voltage. Just wondering why "Auto" doesn't really seem very "auto", it just seems like it should be labeled "scaled default" or something.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Next point. *Possible UEFI bug?* Not sure if this is just my current (0606) BIOS for the X99-E WS board, or if it's in all the other ASUS X99 BIOSes right now or what.

*How to reproduce:* Using the Tools menu in the UEFI, save some overclocking profiles with different target cache frequencies. Now go back and load a profile that has a different cache frequency compared to the profile that you are currently on. When you move over to the Ai Tweaker section of controls, you should see the top display section with bright yellow parameters still indicates the target cache frequency from the profile you loaded before, not the target cache frequency from the profile that you have loaded now.

Note, this is different from how certain parts of the display are intended to show what conditions you booted under. The "target frequencies" display at the top of the Ai Tweaker section is supposed to show the actual results that would come from the current settings.

*Conclusion:* either the profile loader is not correctly loading the cache multipliers, or else the display code for the target cache frequency in the Ai Tweaker section may be buggy. Or else I'm missing something.

As a final note, if you then scroll down to cache multiplier min and max and enter them manually, of course the right result frequency will show up at the top in bright yellow. But loading the profile alone did not accomplish that as it should.

Please let me know if I'm misinterpreting something, or if I should provide screen shots.

I understand this is not the place for bug reports. I am checking this one here first before reporting just in case it's something I misunderstood, or in case it's a FAQ. Thanks!


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Please try and keep up.
> 
> The vid is an example of the problems I'm experiencing on my own 18 month old Rampage Extreme IV i7 3960X build ... Its out of warranty and I'm not making too much of a fuss, I used it as a valid example of my worry about Asus falling QC standards, especially in longevity for all their recent products, it will be interesting to see in years to come if we have bought time bombs with x99 though?
> 
> You are right though, I should have posted my full PC spec and current problems, but will it make any difference? Raja has decided to ignore me because I'm not American (for the record I'm Scottish UK) my future Asus purchase days are numbered though, not just because of my current 3 years + bad experience with Asus, but the terrible lack of support that Raja seems to perpetuate and exploit to his lazy advantage (IMHO)
> 
> Lets start again ... Raja will ignore me, but perhaps some of you good enthusiasts here can help me if we put country of origin aside?
> 
> I've upgraded to an Asus X99 deluxe that was sent to me with 0904 BIOS, ram is 16GB (4x4GB) Corsair DDR4 Vengeance LPX Blue, PC4-22400 (2800) Non-ECC Unbuffered, CAS 16-18-18-36, XMP 2.0, 1.2V populated in the appropriate slots.
> 
> I've went to BIOS 1002 from stock 0904 and now 1004, both BIOS's flashed to perfection.
> 
> The CPU is a brand new Intel i7 5960X that is fitted with a brand new Corsair H105 hydro cooler and temps are fine, just perfect, this is not a CPU overheating issue.
> 
> I use a year or so old EVGA GTX780 3GB SC and I also use an Asus PCI-E (tried in different slots BTW) Xonar Essence STX that now works after the 1002/4 BIOS
> 
> I use a Samsung 850 pro OS 128GB SSD with Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit that is legitimate and activated with all updates as are my drivers inc the new Nvidia one.
> 
> Along with my new parts I bought a new Superflower Platinum 1000W PSU to power it all.
> 
> I've disabled onboard sound to accommodate my Asus Essence STX, tried it both ways.
> 
> I've enabled and disabled onboard Wi Fi, using an Ethernet cable to my Sky optic Fibre router ... no difference.
> 
> Everything is stock and I'm at my wits end with this build.
> 
> I hope that's enough info feedback for now?
> 
> To recap my issue is ...
> 
> Sometimes when I press the power on button it does not want to start, it can go to a semi BIOS screen or sometimes to a Win 7 load screen and freeze (it always starts though) left it in that state for ages in both states and its definitely frozen, it does this about 50% of the time. I have to use the power button or reset button to eventually get going ... but in fairness and as said, once its booted up properly and at stock speeds that is all I'm prepared to try now its wonderfully stable.
> 
> If this issue could be fixed and I'm not told I'm not American, then this would go a long way to restoring my faith with Asus.
> 
> Seriously thinking of just buying an MSI or Gigabyte X99 board now, expense wise I can ill afford after this luxury upgrade and its even harder to accept when it does not work properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel my pain.


if you have more than 1 storage drive (SSD or HDD) try shuffling the boot priority...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Next point. *Possible UEFI bug?* Not sure if this is just my current (0606) BIOS for the X99-E WS board, or if it's in all the other ASUS X99 BIOSes right now or what.
> 
> *How to reproduce:* Using the Tools menu in the UEFI, save some overclocking profiles with different target cache frequencies. Now go back and load a profile that has a different cache frequency compared to the profile that you are currently on. When you move over to the Ai Tweaker section of controls, you should see the top display section with bright yellow parameters still indicates the target cache frequency from the profile you loaded before, not the target cache frequency from the profile that you have loaded now.
> 
> Note, this is different from how certain parts of the display are intended to show what conditions you booted under. The "target frequencies" display at the top of the Ai Tweaker section is supposed to show the actual results that would come from the current settings.
> 
> So either the profile loader is not correctly loading the cache multipliers, or else the display code for the target cache frequency in the Ai Tweaker section may be buggy.
> 
> As a final note, if you then scroll down to cache multiplier min and max and enter them manually, of course the right result frequency will show up at the top in bright yellow. But loading the profile alone did not accomplish that as it should.
> 
> Please let me know if I'm misinterpreting something, or if I should provide screen shots.
> 
> I understand this is not the place for bug reports. I am checking this one here first before reporting just in case it's something I misunderstood, or in case it's a FAQ. Thanks!


What happens when you load defaults then save and exit between loading profiles?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Just curious: I'm running a 5960X on the X99-E WS with latest BIOS 606. I noticed that auto DRAM voltage tries for 1.2 and stays there for low speeds like 2133, then at moderate speeds up to 2666 it stays at 1.35, and then in a single step from 2666 to 2800, it jumps to 1.5V.
> 
> This was a surprise to me because I would usually expect a setting marked "Auto" to vary somewhat more smoothly, probably using a slightly different voltage step for every step of DRAM clock speed. So I'm wondering why this BIOS only seems to use three voltage steps. Does it involve any actual circuit feedback from the hardware or is it simply looking up the mem speed in a table and choosing from its three steps?
> 
> It's OK anyway, it's working, and I guess the coarse steps encourage the enthusiast user to experiment with manual voltage. Just wondering why "Auto" doesn't really seem very "auto", it just seems like it should be labeled "scaled default" or something.


There are seldom auto values based on "cicuit feedback". Auto means the setting applies an offset based on a table we populate. The values chosen are to encourage post for the worst case scenario. This is the only way for us to do it. So no bug or issue here. It has to be this way.


----------



## Katana1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i had a faulty mobo from asus i had to RMA, i just got a refund since i already had a x99m killer figured id just wait for a rampage v gene or some other manufacture to come out with micro atx oc socket board so i can properly overclock this thing.
> 
> and the only board that will fit in new fractal design arc mini r2 is a micro atx


Nothing short of a miraculous about face from Raja and Asus will save me from using them again at this point ... I'm getting on in life now and quite ill, dont want to spend the rest of my days arguing, just want what I paid for to work at stock speed, no more no less, its always been hassle, denial and obfuscation with Asus if there is a problem.

It should not be a lottery.

Fed Up with it


----------



## SkiMountaineer

A couple of display-related issues. I will also pursue these with EVGA, my video card manufacturer and their forums. But I wanted to check this here in case others have experienced similar issues on the ASUS X99 series.


The UEFI defaults to displaying on my older DVI monitor instead of my primary DisplayPort monitor, even though I'm pretty sure the GTX 970 considers the DisplayPort the primary port. This happens even if the DVI monitor is not powered on. Isn't there something the UEFI can do to make sure it never displays on a monitor that isn't powered on?

Sometimes after enough reboots while testing overclocks, the GTX 970 also decides to stop recognizing the DisplayPort monitor at all... it defaults the Windows login screen to one of the older DVI monitors and doesn't even use the DisplayPort monitor for desktop, it's like it breaks the connection. That is obviously not ASUS's fault. But the reason I mention it is, I wonder if the motherboard and its UEFI could make it a lot easier to recover from this condition when it happens. Right now, when the video card loses track of the DisplayPort monitor, in order to fix it I have to clear the CMOS. It doesn't fix it if I just cold boot, load defaults, and cold boot again. It also doesn't fix it if I hold in the power button for many seconds, which is enough to fix most overclocking problems and get me back to failsafe UEFI. If it can do all that, why isn't that enough to reset the video card fully? I'm pretty sure the video card is willing to reset to its own defaults on a signal from the motherboard, rather than requiring a cleared CMOS to do it. This seems like something UEFI could or should help out with.
Again I will take these to the EVGA forums, of course, but also thought it was worth mentioning the issues here in case others have similar observations.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There are seldom auto values based on "cicuit feedback". Auto means the setting applies an offset based on a table we populate. The values chosen are to encourage post for the worst case scenario. This is the only way for us to do it. So no bug or issue here. It has to be this way.


That's OK, Raja, thank you. Populating a table for a worst-case scenario makes enough sense. I guess what I thought I would find is values chosen conservatively, as you suggest, but still finer-grained so they change at every speed step. But the lack of that is hurting no one, including me, so it's not an issue.


----------



## Katana1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> if you have more than 1 storage drive (SSD or HDD) try shuffling the boot priority...


Hi and thanks.

Only using one brand new Samsung 128 GB 850 pro SSD for this current troubleshooting.

I get the impression some Asus fans here think I'm a troll? and wanting to disrupt their picture of Asus paradise?

Here are a couple of pics of when I parted with over £1500 of my hard earned savings when I was a proud new owner too, really excited at first growing to utter dismay as its proving flakier than a Cadburys chocolate bar.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> A couple of display-related issues. I will also pursue these with EVGA, my video card manufacturer and their forums. But I wanted to check this here in case others have experienced similar issues on the ASUS X99 series.
> 
> 
> The UEFI defaults to displaying on my older DVI monitor instead of my primary DisplayPort monitor, even though I'm pretty sure the GTX 970 considers the DisplayPort the primary port. This happens even if the DVI monitor is not powered on. Isn't there something the UEFI can do to make sure it never displays on a monitor that isn't powered on?
> 
> Sometimes after enough reboots while testing overclocks, the GTX 970 also decides to stop recognizing the DisplayPort monitor at all... it defaults the Windows login screen to one of the older DVI monitors and doesn't even use the DisplayPort monitor for desktop, it's like it breaks the connection. That is obviously not ASUS's fault. But the reason I mention it is, I wonder if the motherboard and its UEFI could make it a lot easier to recover from this condition when it happens. Right now, when the video card loses track of the DisplayPort monitor, in order to fix it I have to clear the CMOS. It doesn't fix it if I just cold boot, load defaults, and cold boot again. It also doesn't fix it if I hold in the power button for many seconds, which is enough to fix most overclocking problems and get me back to failsafe UEFI. If it can do all that, why isn't that enough to reset the video card fully? I'm pretty sure the video card is willing to reset to its own defaults on a signal from the motherboard, rather than requiring a cleared CMOS to do it. This seems like something UEFI could or should help out with.
> Again I will take these to the EVGA forums, of course, but also thought it was worth mentioning the issues here in case others have similar observations.


This is likely down to how the gpu handles the output resolution of uefi and how the monitor handshakes/or doesn't handshake at a given res on dp. Would probably need a vbios update to prioritize dp over dvi when both are connected and the output signal is 1280x1024..


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This is likely down to how the gpu handles the output resolution of uefi and how the monitor handshakes/or doesn't handshake at a given res on dp. Would probably need a vbios update to prioritize dp over dvi when both are connected and the output signal is 1280x1024..


Super, Raja, thanks. That helps configure how I'll approach EVGA and/or its forums or support about this.

The DP monitor in question is a brand new Dell UP2414Q which does 4k at only 23.8, therefore a really high DPI. So maybe their early vbios for the 970 is thinking "yeah you probably don't want to view 1280 x 1024 all tiny, and we're not scaling it for you during failsafe pre-OS operations." On the other hand, when the DP monitor is the only one plugged in it scales the UEFI display just fine.

Well anyway, I'll go see those guys about it.

Meanwhile, do you have any comment on my paragraph about how difficult it is to reset when the video card decides the DP monitor doesn't exist? I mean, I never would expect to have to clear CMOS -- something I don't even have to do for most failed overclocks or memory tweaks, much less a silly display card issue. I'm not blaming ASUS straight up, I just wonder if you had any thoughts on the issue.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Meanwhile, do you have any comment on my paragraph about how difficult it is to reset when the video card decides the DP monitor doesn't exist? I mean, I never would expect to have to clear CMOS -- something I don't even have to do for most failed overclocks or memory tweaks, much less a silly display card issue. I'm not blaming ASUS straight up, I just wonder if you had any thoughts on the issue.


Could be the system is being pushed hard enough to fail some of the POST check sequences. Could be down to some form of instability.

There has been massive consumer demand to cut down on POST times in recent years - something I personally give little weight to as I see little justification for it myself considering one can use S3 resume. The side effect of this push is that platforms are now optimized to save as many training routine parameters to NVRAM as possible to speed up POST time. In some cases a power cycle is the only thing that will re-initialize training - or it could be even deeper and only happen after CMOS clear on first startup if there are no new physical devices detected on the bus in question after initial POST.

Would also recommend users do not use cheap DP cables. We have found some of the cheaper offerings are out of spec because they connect pin 20. Cheaply manufactured cables where the vendor in question hasnt bothered to fully read or understand DP spec. Pin 20 should not be connected as per official DP spec. If it is, 3.3V can leak from the monitor side into the GPU and from the GPU back into the board. When that happens 3.3V will be present even when it should not be. There are certain controller reset sequences that require rails to be in "off" state/pulled low. When voltage that is not part of the motherboard power sequencing is present, said controllers won't reset or reinitialize when they should. This causes havoc and can manifest as POST or a device malfunction issue.

Same goes for USB hubs that are embedded in some monitors - some leak DC on their input. Again USB spec states that there should be no DC present on the input of any self powered device. Unfortunately, many vendors don't adhere to this; again 5V will be present via US on the board when it should not. Depending upon which rails a board relies on most for certain controllers, it can cause the same type of issue or problems as 3.3V leaking via an out of spec DP cable.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

So, I'm trying to figure out if one of my DRAM slots, or maybe its part of the IMC, is defective.

If I load optimized defaults, then set everything necessary to get all 4 sticks of my 3200 rated G.Skill DDR4 to post and boot... well, I only get 3 sticks. One drops out. No matter how I switch them around (only using slots A1-B1-C1-D1 as recommended, though I also tried other arrangements just to try). Slot B1 is always the one that cannot hit 3200. If I set up for 2800, I get all 4 sticks and can compute happy and stable all day. 2933 and 3000 are all about 125 strap so I'll get to that later.

I also noticed when I tried various 2-way combinations in slots B1 and D1, at 2800 I get both slots and at 3200 I lose B1 again, it doesn't report at all.

I would still like to reach 3200 and am willing to work hard for it. But I'm wondering what's the right way forward. I have tested a full range of VCCSA and VDIMM. Most of the time manual settings for those have not gotten me any farther than Auto did. Manual and offset and adaptive voltage have helped a lot when I'm pushing the CPU, but today, pushing the RAM, there wasn't anything I could get with manual voltage that I didn't already get on auto.

In all the reviews and guides about X99, it's commonly said that you may have to sacrifice some CPU speed to get the full rated DDR4 speed from your DRAM. I'm well aware of that, so I was doing all this testing at 3.0/3.5 CPU. I've also tried at moderate overclocks of 3900 and 4000, leaving cache low at 3100 or trying a moderate cache increase too. None of that has made any difference to how one stick drops out at 3200.

So do you think my slot B1 may be defective? Or possibly my IMC?

What other things should I test to be sure? I don't want to talk RMA with ASUS unless I've tested enough to be really certain. I could at this point just finish at 2800 and call it good, but I strongly expected to hit 3200 just for the heck of it, even if I had to keep the CPU slow to do it.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Would also recommend users do not use cheap DP cables. We have found some of the cheaper offerings are out of spec because they connect pin 20. Cheaply manufactured cables where the vendor in question hasnt bothered to fully read or understand DP spec. Pin 20 should not be connected as per official DP spec. If it is, 3.3V can leak from the monitor side into the GPU and from the GPU back into the board. When that happens 3.3V will be present even when it should not be. There are certain controller reset sequences that require rails to be in "off" state/pulled low. When voltage that is not part of the motherboard power sequencing is present, said controllers won't reset or reinitialize when they should. This causes havoc and can manifest as POST or a device malfunction issue.
> 
> Same goes for USB hubs that are embedded in some monitors - some leak DC on their input. Again USB spec states that there should be no DC present on the input of any self powered device. Unfortunately, many vendors don't adhere to this; again 5V will be present via US on the board when it should not. Depending upon which rails a board relies on most for certain controllers, it can cause the same type of issue or problems as 3.3V leaking via an out of spec DP cable.


This is really valuable new information for me, thank you.

I've been wondering if the DP to MiniDP cable that came with this Dell monitor was good enough, or if it's worth getting a full DP to DP cable of top quality. I might try that just to be on the safe side. Guess I ought to pull out my digital multitester and check pin 20 too.

Your latter paragraph would quite possibly explain why I've had booting and suspend/resume issues when certain devices are plugged into USBs on monitors in the past... Well anyway, no need for all that in this thread, thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Next point. *Possible UEFI bug?* Not sure if this is just my current (0606) BIOS for the X99-E WS board, or if it's in all the other ASUS X99 BIOSes right now or what.
> 
> *How to reproduce:* Using the Tools menu in the UEFI, save some overclocking profiles with different target cache frequencies. Now go back and load a profile that has a different cache frequency compared to the profile that you are currently on. When you move over to the Ai Tweaker section of controls, you should see the top display section with bright yellow parameters still indicates the target cache frequency from the profile you loaded before, not the target cache frequency from the profile that you have loaded now.
> 
> Note, this is different from how certain parts of the display are intended to show what conditions you booted under. The "target frequencies" display at the top of the Ai Tweaker section is supposed to show the actual results that would come from the current settings.
> 
> *Conclusion:* either the profile loader is not correctly loading the cache multipliers, or else the display code for the target cache frequency in the Ai Tweaker section may be buggy. Or else I'm missing something.
> 
> As a final note, if you then scroll down to cache multiplier min and max and enter them manually, of course the right result frequency will show up at the top in bright yellow. But loading the profile alone did not accomplish that as it should.
> 
> Please let me know if I'm misinterpreting something, or if I should provide screen shots.
> 
> I understand this is not the place for bug reports. I am checking this one here first before reporting just in case it's something I misunderstood, or in case it's a FAQ. Thanks!


so if I understand your description (I think the R5E does it too) after loading the new setingts from a bios save slot, just hit the return key with the cache multi input field selected. the new cache freq will show up at the top of the bios page.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katana1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> if you have more than 1 storage drive (SSD or HDD) try shuffling the boot priority...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and thanks.
> 
> Only using one brand new Samsung 128 GB 850 pro SSD for this current troubleshooting.
> 
> I get the impression some Asus fans here think I'm a troll? and wanting to disrupt their picture of Asus paradise?
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of when I parted with over £1500 of my hard earned savings when I was a proud new owner too, really excited at first growing to utter dismay as its proving flakier than a Cadburys chocolate bar.
Click to expand...

I think your problem is somewhere in the I/O pipeline, have you tried other ssd? Even try conventional hdd? Differrent sata cable/ports? Try shuffling anything storage related option in the bios?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so if I understand your description (I think the R5E does it too) after loading the new setingts from a bios save slot, just hit the return key with the cache multi input field selected. the new cache freq will show up at the top of the bios page.


Good thinking, and your post gets us closer to the real question which is: is the setting getting loaded from the profile but not actually "applied" / "entered" unlike all the other settings? Or is it applied, but just not displayed correctly?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Good thinking, and your post gets us closer to the real question which is: is the setting getting loaded from the profile but not actually "applied" / "entered" unlike all the other settings? Or is it applied, but just not displayed correctly?


i think it is loaded but not "in effect" until you post. no settings are implemented until you F10
edit... but, on my R4BE (and other mobos i have, in cluding an x79E-WS) the pending settings are rolled up to the summary section of the bios page you refer to.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i think it is loaded but not "in effect" until you post. no settings are implemented until you F10


Ahh, ok. That makes sense too. Well I feel better that it's only a display issue.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> So, I'm trying to figure out if one of my DRAM slots, or maybe its part of the IMC, is defective.
> 
> If I load optimized defaults, then set everything necessary to get all 4 sticks of my 3200 rated G.Skill DDR4 to post and boot... well, I only get 3 sticks. One drops out. No matter how I switch them around (only using slots A1-B1-C1-D1 as recommended, though I also tried other arrangements just to try). Slot B1 is always the one that cannot hit 3200. If I set up for 2800, I get all 4 sticks and can compute happy and stable all day. 2933 and 3000 are all about 125 strap so I'll get to that later.
> 
> I also noticed when I tried various 2-way combinations in slots B1 and D1, at 2800 I get both slots and at 3200 I lose B1 again, it doesn't report at all.
> 
> I would still like to reach 3200 and am willing to work hard for it. But I'm wondering what's the right way forward. I have tested a full range of VCCSA and VDIMM. Most of the time manual settings for those have not gotten me any farther than Auto did. Manual and offset and adaptive voltage have helped a lot when I'm pushing the CPU, but today, pushing the RAM, there wasn't anything I could get with manual voltage that I didn't already get on auto.
> 
> In all the reviews and guides about X99, it's commonly said that you may have to sacrifice some CPU speed to get the full rated DDR4 speed from your DRAM. I'm well aware of that, so I was doing all this testing at 3.0/3.5 CPU. I've also tried at moderate overclocks of 3900 and 4000, leaving cache low at 3100 or trying a moderate cache increase too. None of that has made any difference to how one stick drops out at 3200.
> 
> So do you think my slot B1 may be defective? Or possibly my IMC?
> 
> What other things should I test to be sure? I don't want to talk RMA with ASUS unless I've tested enough to be really certain. I could at this point just finish at 2800 and call it good, but I strongly expected to hit 3200 just for the heck of it, even if I had to keep the CPU slow to do it.


Want to exchange kits to see?







Maybe try 125 strap 3000 to see if you can get the ram stable. Try something like 17-18-18-36-CR2 @ 1.35v and see if you have much luck. Could quite easily be a bit of a runt DIMM. There is an awful lot to cover and try on this platform even compared to x79 which was by no means pick up and play compared to most. How much VCCSA did you try? Also try all digi+ controls in optimised


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Want to exchange kits to see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe try 125 strap 3000 to see if you can get the ram stable. Try something like 17-18-18-36-CR2 @ 1.35v and see if you have much luck. Could quite easily be a bit of a runt DIMM. There is an awful lot to cover and try on this platform even compared to x79 which was by no means pick up and play compared to most. How much VCCSA did you try? Also try all digi+ controls in optimised


All very good questions!

I've tried 125 strap at 3000 and I can get nice and stable but it takes 1.5 volts to the memory and a VCCSA of 1.168 or more. And one stick still drops out at 3000 regardless of which strap got me there!

If I remember clearly from yesterday, I do believe I can hit 17-18-18-36-CR2, but definitely not at 1.35v. 1.35v carries me up to about 2666, but I can't get to 2800 (at least so far) without a big bump up.

Could be that this 4-way kit from G.Skill was a bit of a lemon, based on the high voltage consumed, but I'm not so sure. What about the fact that it's always Slot B1 that drops out, no matter which stick is in it? I have of course tested by rotating the sticks through different assignments between A1-B1-C1-D1. My four sticks have consecutive serial numbers so it's an intact kit of 4.

It's definitely true that there are a LOT of variables to manage on this platform. I hate that but I love it too. Suitable for tinkering.

As for optimized controls... I've tried optimized phase control and extreme/full phase... I've got the DRAM Current limits at the max %. I tried max switching frequency too (noticed that the default is only one step below max anyway) but that didn't help.

I don't mind if I have to run this kit at 1.5 volts, I think it can probably handle that for two years until I replace it with 8GB sticks anyway. High voltage is not enough for me to RMA to G.Skill. But I definitely need to figure out if I have a defective motherboard slot ---- why is B1 acting different from the others?


----------



## Silent Scone

wow, I would say it's quite possibly the RAM then. If you need 1.5v to get it stable and it is-in fact stable there then I'd see if you can exchange the kit for something else, I doubt you'll be any worse off!









Or do as I have and cut your losses with 3xxx speeds and tighten down at 2800 and below







. I'll be grabbing a different kit next year.


----------



## sblantipodi

3000MHz on RAM is not really needed.
Every benchmark I tried scores better on 2666MHz 15-15-15-35-1T than 3055MHz 16-18-18-36-2T.

This is the most I can pull of my Vengeance at 1.35V. Choosed 2666MHz than.


----------



## jaykop

Right i have reset bios removed battery and still the system keeps rebooting on shutdown can anyone give advice as i have changed setting in windows 8 so lan does not wake up pc keyboard does not wake pc or mouse


----------



## [email protected]

If you have the IRST driver installed try uninstalling it.


----------



## jaykop

which driver is that ?


----------



## jaykop

which setting in the x99 deluxe do i need to disable to stop system restarting after shutdown..


----------



## Silent Scone

Raja is referring to the Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver software


----------



## jaykop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Raja is referring to the Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver software


thanks for letting me know what he ment but i dont have that installed but i need to find out all the setting in the bios that needs to be disabled to stop windows retarting after shutdown


----------



## Silent Scone

Are you using the wifi? Try uninstalling all the Wifi software and AI Suite.

Also try disabling Power on By PCI-E/PCI as this is the option for wake on LAN.


----------



## jaykop

What does 6d mean as every time I shutdown and turn the power off it comes up with this code and then when I turn off and reboot again it keeps saying overclock failed but I have done no overclock ....so I pressed F1 and exit and save and pc loads and then when I shutdown it just reboots


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> thanks for letting me know what he ment but i dont have that installed but i need to find out all the setting in the bios that needs to be disabled to stop windows retarting after shutdown


...and *UPDATE THE RIG IN YOUR SIG*!


----------



## Stefan123

1660 V3 on X99-Deluxe Bios 1002 is not working! Default is booting properly - the voltages in the OS are not showing correctly. The slightest oc results in a bootloop with status LED going crazy an switching between the first 5-10 states of the boot sequence.

Any confirmation from Asus? Is a new bios in development? Do you not plan on supporting the 1660 v3? (in my opinion the most interesting xeon in the lineup.)


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> 1660 V3 on X99-Deluxe Bios 1002 is not working! Default is booting properly - the voltages in the OS are not showing correctly. The slightest oc results in a bootloop with status LED going crazy an switching between the first 5-10 states of the boot sequence.
> 
> Any confirmation from Asus? Is a new bios in development? Do you not plan on supporting the 1660 v3? (in my opinion the most interesting xeon in the lineup.)


Why would you put a server processor on a home toy?


----------



## Stefan123

Because its the same chip, for the same price, needing less voltage for the same clockspeed.

The good chips are used to make xeons. The rest left behind is then sold as 5960X.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> 1660 V3 on X99-Deluxe Bios 1002 is not working! Default is booting properly - the voltages in the OS are not showing correctly. The slightest oc results in a bootloop with status LED going crazy an switching between the first 5-10 states of the boot sequence.
> 
> Any confirmation from Asus? Is a new bios in development? Do you not plan on supporting the 1660 v3? (in my opinion the most interesting xeon in the lineup.)


Hello

Most likely requires a microcode update. It is always best to consult the CPU QVL before purchase.


----------



## Stefan123

I'm aware that it's not on the QVL. Every other haswell-e xeon cpu is. Like i asked earlier in this thread: why isnt it? Will it ever be?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> I'm aware that it's not on the QVL. Every other haswell-e xeon cpu is. Like i asked earlier in this thread: why isnt it? Will it ever be?


Asus probably needs a microcode update from Intel for this specific Xeon version. Until then, they cannot support it and update the bios. If you buy a non QVL stated version, the thing you need is patience ;-)


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ...and *UPDATE THE RIG IN YOUR SIG*!


@ Jaykop.... Your rig that you are building now helps us a lot. We all had issues with stuff, so until we know and can read what you have punt in your rig, it is hard to help you and determine what is the cause. General complaints and issues are in general solved on specific items in the rig related to hw and sw.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykop*
> 
> What does 6d mean as every time I shutdown and turn the power off it comes up with this code and then when I turn off and reboot again it keeps saying overclock failed but I have done no overclock ....so I pressed F1 and exit and save and pc loads and then when I shutdown it just reboots


i think it has something to do with your ram but im not 100% on that. i have the same problem but only when i overclock my ram timings too tight i get that restart right after i shut down.

if i were you i would test each stick of ram individually too see if the problem persists.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i think it has something to do with your ram but im not 100% on that.


Hello

It does.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It does.


yeah its weird, i was running my ram @ 13-12-13-28-2 for 2666Mhz stable in memtestpro for 16 instances of 500% went to shut down and it booted right back up, so i tried 14-12-13-32-2n and it's stable and wont reboot after shut down.


----------



## Silent Scone

Why? Is it retraining?

Seems daft..


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Just wondering why asus will not bring the x99-s to america? I would rather have that then the pro.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> Just wondering why asus will not bring the x99-s to america? I would rather have that then the pro.


Helllo

Market availability has always been this way. These decisions are made based on anticipated overall sales of the product and the number of other products available in the segment.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i think it has something to do with your ram but im not 100% on that. i have the same problem but only when i overclock my ram timings too tight i get that restart right after i shut down.
> 
> if i were you i would test each stick of ram individually too see if the problem persists.


sounds like too low VSA...


----------



## compunerdy

Anyone know why my SSD drive always shows up under SATA info and the Boot menu but it is not a option in boot priority? The only time I have had it work was on 1002 but now that I am on 1004 it is back to not working again.


----------



## Margammor

;-) Pfff Some First Aid needed. I was working on some photo editing stuff in Lightroom, no special high load or processes running. Heard a click and PC dead, screens dead. PC open, some leds are burning on the mobo, no fans ->> no PSU (self test on this Corsair AX1200i, nothing at all).

PSU dead? I have a spare RM1000 as well here. Try that first?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> ;-) Pfff Some First Aid needed. I was working on some photo editing stuff is Lightroom, no special high load or processes running. Heard a click and PC out, screens dead. PC open, some leds are burning, no fans, no PSU (self test on this Corsair AX1200i, noting at all).
> 
> PSU dead? I have a spare RM1000 as well here. Try that first?


damn... no smoke from the mobo - right? I'd try another psu first.


----------



## Silent Scone

Another one!


----------



## Canis-X

Unplug the PSU for a minute and plug it back in and test, perhaps?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Unplug the PSU for a minute and plug it back in and test, perhaps?


That did it. My first reaction is given by all the bad news on these Corsairs. It is back alive. Somewhere in my system logs or so where I can find a hint what happened?

EDIT: self test works with all PSU connectors out. Connectors in, nothing at all, no self test at all.


----------



## Asmodian

My new X99-Deluxe (and CPU) is running really well:

i7-5960X @ 5.1 GHz. Voltage is not bad at all for 5.1 GHz.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> My new X99-Deluxe (and CPU) is running really well:
> 
> i7-5960X @ 5.1 GHz. Voltage is not bad at all for 5.1 GHz.


This is hardware porn.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> My new X99-Deluxe (and CPU) is running really well:
> 
> i7-5960X @ 5.1 GHz. Voltage is not bad at all for 5.1 GHz.


Yes yes we saw your validation but get some benches in and see what you can get stable


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> My new X99-Deluxe (and CPU) is running really well:
> 
> i7-5960X @ 5.1 GHz. Voltage is not bad at all for 5.1 GHz.


Superb ;-) OC porn it is.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> That did it. My first reaction is given by all the bad news on these Corsairs. It is back alive. Somewhere in my system logs or so where I can find a hint what happened?
> 
> EDIT: self test works with all PSU connectors out. Connectors in, nothing at all, no self test at all.


UPDATE: RM1000 not working also, funky. Shortening or so. Now PSU connector by connector trying to find out where the issue is.

UPDATE2: 24 mobo connect gives a post 00 (seems ok, no 8 pin CPU connected). Connect 8 pin CPU power, nothing, mobo does noting at all

mobo shortening?


----------



## [email protected]

Rma the board.


----------



## Canis-X

It could be. Try taking the board out and running it on a cardboard box, see if the issue persists or not.


----------



## [email protected]

Ocp is tripping. Rma the board.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ocp is tripping. Rma the board.


OK, it seems dead. Disconnected all, still the issue with nothing connected. Funky as it was my working PC now.

Any idea what could have caused this? Was working normally, limited OC, temperatures ok, did nothing with it today....


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ocp is tripping. Rma the board.


Next question (if I want a new mobo fast): another X99 DeLuxe or a RAMPAGE V EXTREME? Perhaps less issues?


----------



## FreeElectron

Can't get the motherboard wireless to work in Windows 8.1 x64

CPU : 5820k
Motherboard : Asus X99 Deluxe


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Can't get the motherboard wireless to work in Windows 8.1 x64
> 
> CPU : 5820k
> Motherboard : Asus X99 Deluxe


Can you be more specific?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes yes we saw your validation but get some benches in and see what you can get stable


Well I am not sure about stable but I did get a bench at 4.9 core, 4.7 uncore.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> Can you be more specific?


I try to install the drivers.
but nothing happens....


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> OK, it seems dead. Disconnected all, still the issue with nothing connected. Funky as it was my working PC now.
> 
> Any idea what could have caused this? Was working normally, limited OC, temperatures ok, did nothing with it today....


Have you bothered to inspect the board?

Great....this is slightly irritating as I'm still on 902 but worth taking note of this:

I would suggest everyone with a Deluxe update to 1004 in light of these comments from ASUS
Quote:


> *Update 10/23/2014 - ASUS released UEFI 1004 for the ASUS X99 Deluxe today and we have been told that this update includes an EC (Embedded Controller) Firmware update that fixes something discovered by our board failing here at Legit Reviews. We don't have the official response from ASUS yet, but Legit Reviews highly suggests that all ASUS X99 Deluxe owners update to UEFI build 1004 due to the fixes implemented in it for the way the board power is being handled*. The build date on this UEFI is 10/16/2014, so it has been around for a week before it was made public. ASUS also reprogramed the memory tables after receiving new microcode from Intel. That made a world of a difference on our board when running memory kits beyond 3000MHz with 1T Command Rates. Here is a list of the key changes:
> 
> Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008#dWlq5FH69KqKrZeX.99


----------



## Silent Scone

All before work







.

1004 on and working with all previous settings.

Simples


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I try to install the drivers.
> but nothing happens....


With the Asus CD in, go to control panel, then device manager, right click on the Bluetooth device, install drivers, then have it search the CD. that's what I had to do to get the drivers to install.


----------



## ssgwright

anyone got a link to 1004? I only see 1002 in Raja's sig


----------



## sblantipodi

this is the most I can pull of my CPU/RAM with this buggy mobo.

i7 5930K @ 4.3GHz @ 1.295V, strap 100, cache 4GHz @ 1.2V, RAM 2666MHz cas 13-13-13-32-1T @ 1.35V.
http://valid.canardpc.com/ttmdbg


----------



## Silent Scone

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1004.zip


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you bothered to inspect the board?
> 
> Great....this is slightly irritating as I'm still on 902 but worth taking note of this:
> 
> I would suggest everyone with a Deluxe update to 1004 in light of these comments from ASUS


Epic Fail... I wonder if they will come here again and defend this board.

Can we get a reply about this issue under this thread as a x99 user i'd like to know all the details about this issue.

What about us, who used to have older versions until today; will Asus cover everything if mobo and cpu dies because of this ?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Epic Fail... I wonder if they will come here again and defend this board.
> 
> Can we get a reply about this issue under this thread as a x99 user i'd like to know all the details about this issue.
> 
> What about us, who used to have older versions until today; will Asus cover everything if mobo and cpu dies because of this ?


truth is not for customers in the asus world.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> truth is not for customers in the asus world.


What, like facts aren't in your world?









I'm not sure what you mean @Nihaan? All failures will have been covered by warranty and all CPUs will have been covered also.

It's an official response to the issue. Are you outraged it's been rectified or outraged that someone hasn't come to you personally and explained the problem?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

@Asmodian : What's your cooling system for those monster overclocks? Inquiring minds like mine want to know









@Raja : I don't want to cry about "hey their boards got UEFI updates, how come mine didn't!" -- I know that kind of thing is childish. But since the Deluxe and the gaming X99 boards are getting UEFI updates, and some of those updates deal with safe voltage regulation or at least something along those lines... should I be a little more conservative in pushing my WS board until the WS receives its own UEFI update? (I'm on 0606).


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Looks like I'm closing in on getting 4500 cpu / 4500 cache / 3000 DDR4 stable, but I'm not quite there yet. Still having issues with one stick dropping out so I'm exploring various voltage tweaks, especially in terms of initial vs. eventual, to get past that. Right now I can actually boot up with all 4 sticks (16GB total) reporting at lower settings and then tune them up in Ai Suite and not fail an hour of stress test, but I still can't POST and boot with all 4 sticks, so I will continue to experiment. And once I have something real and solid I'll post proof.

I've been playing with PCH and I/O related voltages in order to get my GTX 970 video card stable with these board speeds. So far bumping every 1.05v setting to 1.075 has noticeably improved my results, avoiding some weird issues with screen splitting (on a 4K panel) and monitor recognition issues. My latest bump was PCH Core which fixed a problem with blurring on my 4K monitor. How is blurring even possible on a digital panel? The symptoms were, it looked exactly as if I had gone and knocked the ClearType tuning out of whack. But I changed this voltage on reboot and now text is clear again.


----------



## MunneY

Hey Raja,

I'm having issues with my x99 Deluxe. When I first got the chip and board, I was easily able to do xmp profiles and use 125 strap all the way up to 4.875 with no issues. This also allowed me to set the memory to 3000mzh with a 1.3v and CL15 .

After I updated to all 3 of the newer bios, I am COMPLETELY unable to us any kind of BCLK. I also have not been able to get my memory back above 2400, no matter the timings or settings. I can only use 100 strap and up to 47x and 2400mhz on the memory.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

New questions: what are the PLL offset options about? How come the UEFI doesn't report the current setting resulting from Auto right next to the setting, the way it does for most of the other settings in the Ai Tweaking section? What does it mean that the PLL offset seems to have a range from 1 to 20 rather than a voltage -- is it like a scaling factor, or a frequency strap of sorts?

Also, is 125 considered "Low BCLK" territory or "High BCLK" territory? I would think it's still low-ish, right?


----------



## Dewde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewde*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I've got two problems on the 902 BIOS which I haven't been able to solve yet. Maybe you could shed some light on this. Config: 5930k, 4x4Gb Crucial 2133MHz. Everything running at stock speeds, no OC done whatsoever.
> 
> 1. I'm unable to resume from the Windows 8.1 sleep. The PC starts but gets stuck on qcode *bF* for about 10 seconds and then shuts down. I then hit the power button but the same thing happens, bF again and the PC again shuts down, but this time it enters an infinite cycle of start - bF - shutdown - start - bF... without me touching it. Keeping power pressed for 10 seconds does not do anything. The only way to recover from this is to stop the PSU, wait for the discharge and start it again. It's as if the mobo gets stuck in an infinite-recover-from-suspend cycle.


I have the same problem on 1004. And I'm not the only one. Here's somebody else:


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Meanwhile... in regard to voltage offsets...

When adjusting Offset or Adaptive mode in Ai Suite, the Suite displays a base voltage value, and then it shows the offset value, and then adds them together for the final result. Of course what the board actually outputs as a result will be a little different than that final sum, depending on Load Line Calibration and other factors. I know. But what I'm curious about here is the base voltage value and what's up with the left end of its slider.

If you put the slider all the way to the left just displays as "default" and it doesn't tell you what the default is. But then if you move it just the smallest possible amount over, it goes to 1.007. Does that mean 'default' is just a little lower than 1.007? Maybe 'default' equals 1.0? I don't want to assume that if it's not true. Does 'default' mean auto? It's weird how when I leave it all the way over at 'default', Ai Suite won't even try to project what my offset will add up to. In the total box, to the right of the equals sign, it just repeats my offset again. That's weird, it makes it seem like default equals zero. Why would zero be just one click less than 1.007? Very very strange controls/UI.

So that makes me want to skip 'default' and just keep it on 1.007 so that the Suite will at least try to guess the outcome voltage after my offset is applied... i.e. it will add up 1.07 and 0.275 for a result of 1.282. It still produces, in reality, 1.3v or so under load, but that's understood, with LLC and other variables affecting it. What I don't get is what "default" is supposed to mean there and why it doesn't try to at least give a number. Maybe if I understand the reasons for this I will understand the whole system better overall and then I won't have to ask stupid questions.

Along similar lines, why is it that the UEFI has Offset Mode and Adaptive mode, but Ai Suite tries to handle both of them with the Adaptive Mode display? I guess Offset mode is really just a special case of Adaptive mode where you set only an offset and not a base, I know. But having it use the same set of controls between the two modes is an unexpected difference between the UEFI and Ai Suite. Why would they not just give the Suite the exact same settings as the UEFI settings screens, that's what I don't get.


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> @Raj[email protected]
> 
> and also anyone else who are using ASUS motherboard
> 
> restarted the pc and the error on startup still there!
> 
> it read : AsusSetup c:\users\my name\appdata\local\temp\215336Log.iniis lost
> 
> *** is this thing??? it doesn't show up on msconfig or services.msc


This started for me if I run a disk cleaner across the temp directory (or manually empty the temp folder). Once those couple of .ini files are gone, you get this Asus Setup error on boot. The first time, I rebuilt the os to get rid of it. Then I started creating the .ini files from scratch. Then I started creating cloned backups. Other than the backups, which should be done anyway, this was all to much work. I'll tell you what I did next but, I only know it works, but not if it was a good idea. When you get the error on boot, use task manager to find the source command line of the Setup throwing the error dialog. Note the folders they are running from, could be two or more depending. Answer all Asus setup the error .ini lost messages. Now, go delete the folders those setups are running from. My opinion is once I run setup I don't need to every boot. And, anything in temp, that's not temp should be somewhere persistent. Anyway, I now don't worry about temp .ini setups, I delete the installer, I think the Intel ones were usually in the windows directory with names starting with MEI* . .


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> @Asmodian : What's your cooling system for those monster overclocks? Inquiring minds like mine want to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Raja : I don't want to cry about "hey their boards got UEFI updates, how come mine didn't!" -- I know that kind of thing is childish. But since the Deluxe and the gaming X99 boards are getting UEFI updates, and some of those updates deal with safe voltage regulation or at least something along those lines... should I be a little more conservative in pushing my WS board until the WS receives its own UEFI update? (I'm on 0606).


Hello

This update was in place with v0606. The WS boards have a different update cadence compare to the other boards.


----------



## TMatzelle60

How are asus boards thee x99 I see there deluxe has not good reviews which is the board I have want


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This update was in place with v0606. The WS boards have a different update cadence compare to the other boards.


Thank you, Praz. I tried to make it clear that I understand and accept the different cadence. I just thought that some of the most recent Deluxe updates (for example) were dealing with voltages that ought to be the same issue on WS boards. But I must have been mistaken. I'm not sure where I got the impression that I did, just from many people's posts in general.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This update was in place with v0606. The WS boards have a different update cadence compare to the other boards.


Hi Praz,

Can you please define what the "update cadence" is, just curious.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Hi Praz,
> 
> Can you please define what the "update cadence" is, just curious.


For sake of posting, that cadence is "generally slower" due to the validation processes of WS. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Canis-X

Thanks Raja!


----------



## SkiMountaineer

That's also very nice to know. I'll take well validated UEFI over advance UEFI especially if it means I can experiment safely (within some reasonable limits. not doing anything crazy).


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> @Asmodian : What's your cooling system for those monster overclocks? Inquiring minds like mine want to know


It is in my signature, nothing special though. A custom water loop with an EK Supremacy EVO water block. It is simply a really nice cpu.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hey Raja,
> 
> I'm having issues with my x99 Deluxe. When I first got the chip and board, I was easily able to do xmp profiles and use 125 strap all the way up to 4.875 with no issues. This also allowed me to set the memory to 3000mzh with a 1.3v and CL15 .
> 
> After I updated to all 3 of the newer bios, I am COMPLETELY unable to us any kind of BCLK. I also have not been able to get my memory back above 2400, no matter the timings or settings. I can only use 100 strap and up to 47x and 2400mhz on the memory.


I can run my memory all over the place as long as I stay under it's max speed of 2800 (it isn't the fastest RAM). I have tried as close to that as I could on 100, 125, and 166 straps. So far I get the best results with the 100 strap but I still want to do more testing with 125. I wonder what is so different for some people, we are even both using Corsair LPX 2666.

Also my X99-Deluxe (on 1004, of course) can wake up from sleep in Windows 8.1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> How are asus boards thee x99 I see there deluxe has not good reviews which is the board I have want


I really like my X99-Deluxe, it is amazingly stable and easy to overclock even when I had a bad CPU. It wouldn't overclock that high because the CPU sucked but it was easy to try and to recover from a bad overclock. With the new UEFI update I feel better about my new board not blowing up.









If you want to be able to overclock the uncore Asus is required. I think the Pro, Deluxe, WS, or R5E are all good options. I like the PCI-E layout of the Deluxe better for 2 GPU SLI/Crossfire while the R5E looks better for 3+ GPUS.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> That's also very nice to know. I'll take well validated UEFI over advance UEFI especially if it means I can experiment safely (within some reasonable limits. not doing anything crazy).


Hello

This is why at times the WS boards appear to lag the other boards in the number or frequency of BIOS updates.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Hey, is there an equivalent of MemTweakIt! for ASUS X99 motherboards? I don't see in Ai Suite anywhere to change most memory timings. I see the various de-emphasis tweaks available in the TPU section but that's all. Do we have to reboot to change a timing or latency setting?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you bothered to inspect the board?
> 
> Nothing much to see (yet). Will strip it tomorrow at daylight. Ordered a new one (and will RMA the dead one).
> 
> Great....this is slightly irritating as I'm still on 902 but worth taking note of this:
> 
> I would suggest everyone with a Deluxe update to 1004 in light of these comments from ASUS


I was on 1004 and Raja was pretty confident it is a OCP tripping issue? Not sure what can cause that.

Bad luck comes in pairs, so I fired up my old rig (ASRock build) which did it 3 weeks ago and was eating dust since then in a corner....... and it keeps booting on and on and does not get into the bios ;-)) Isolated it now to bad RAM (or CPU). So now no working PC and no spare PC and my last 3 photo shoot are still on a disk in the Asus..... (no back-up done Friday as I went to the UK, stupid, yes, I know). Now ordered a Mac TB2 PCEi expansion box to get my data from my Revo 350 ;-).

New Asus is coming tomorrow. Any tips on the installation? My plan was to just put it in and flash the bios, all back to default and back again on some OC and other performance tweaking.


----------



## Asmodian

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> New Asus is coming tomorrow. Any tips on the installation? My plan was to just put it in and flash the bios, all back to default and back again on some OC and other performance tweaking.


Personally I did USB flashback without the CPU or RAM installed when setting up my new board. It was easy and you can keep boot-ups without 1004 to a minimum. I did have to reset the UEFI after flashing and again reset defaults in the UI before the system seemed stable. I know the flash itself is supposed to reset to defaults but all that resetting did seem to help.









Edit: To describe my fresh install problem:
It wouldn't boot until I hit the reset defaults button on the board and then it would lockup in UEFI after ~30 seconds until I also hit reset defaults in the UEFI. After that it has been perfect, not a single UEFI lockup (except once when trying to run the memory at 2954 using 100 strap and a slightly overclocked bus). I was worried for a few minutes there but testing the new CPU drove it out of my mind.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Hey, is there an equivalent of MemTweakIt! for ASUS X99 motherboards? I don't see in Ai Suite anywhere to change most memory timings. I see the various de-emphasis tweaks available in the TPU section but that's all. Do we have to reboot to change a timing or latency setting?


 MemTweakIt_Win7-8-8-1_V20216.zip 3644k .zip file


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> MemTweakIt_Win7-8-8-1_V20216.zip 3644k .zip file


Are you able to change it on the fly, or does it require a reboot?


----------



## Silent Scone

Certain timings, however I tend to just use it as a reference and do them in BIOS anyway. Also, I'm not sure it works from Windows on other boards than the ROG. It didn't on my X79-Deluxe.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

In Ai Suite / DIP5, in the lower left corner where the main display of CPU Frequency is shown... right under the CPU frequency is the BCLK x Multiplier and wattage, then below that is something showing "DRAM Frequency". But I don't understand what this "DRAM Frequency" is supposed to show. It's not correctly showing memory speed, so I thought maybe it was just a strange way to label a display of Northbridge frequency but that's not it either.

To give exact numbers, I've got my cpu at 125 x 36 = 4500, and the same for cache, and my memory is running at 1500 x 2 = 3000. But this "DRAM Frequency" line in Ai Suite is showing 3877MHz. I have no idea where that number came from.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> MemTweakIt_Win7-8-8-1_V20216.zip 3644k .zip file


Heeeeyyyyy!
















That was not included in the X99-E WS driver disc nor does it show up on the downloads page for the WS, and so far the only places I saw it mentioned were previous versions that didn't handle X99. Thanks, this is great! Where have I been all this week? hahaha. TIME FOR PIZZA

But I'm still struggling with getting all 4 sticks to POST. grrr...

Any guess what's the highest safe *initial* DRAM voltage I can try just to get them past POST and training? I'm not looking to shortcut with Fast Boot, I want to find what's long term viable. So far I have been too scared to try initial voltage over 1.5v; I'm already at eventual 1.5v to hit 3000 or above. And I'm already at extreme DRAM phase control, optimized seemed to only get me stable to 2800.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

OK I didn't need the 1.5V. Many more tests this afternoon and it turns out that whether I can boot with 4 sticks of DRAM vs. 3 (or sometimes even just 2) is not depending much on voltage to the memory :| ... Anywhere between 1.35 and 1.5 pretty much has the same result (just in terms of what is willing to boot and make it to the desktop) so it must be other variables that I need to tweak to get that 4th stick on board. Unless of course it's the slot that's faulty, but that's only a last-choice conclusion, not going there yet.

Well that's nice that I stopped pumping 1.5V through this poor kit if not needed, at least it wasn't for long.

Next up, going to experiment with VCCSA more...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Are you able to change it on the fly, or does it require a reboot?


yes Apply and then hit OK. Only holds for the current boot, your bios settings reloads with a restart.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewde*
> 
> I have the same problem on 1004. And I'm not the only one. Here's somebody else:


on some CPU, default system agent is too low to even boot correctly at stock settings.
set ram voltage and latency manually and try increasing the system agent by +0.15V.
see if it helps.

I'm sure that asus have done no quality assurance test on 5930K, not enough at least.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> To give exact numbers, I've got my cpu at 125 x 36 = 4500, and the same for cache, and my memory is running at 1500 x 2 = 3000. But this "DRAM Frequency" line in Ai Suite is showing 3877MHz. I have no idea where that number came from.


Hello

It's a reporting bug that should be fixed in a coming update.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I was on 1004 and Raja was pretty confident it is a OCP tripping issue? Not sure what can cause that.
> 
> Bad luck comes in pairs, so I fired up my old rig (ASRock build) which did it 3 weeks ago and was eating dust since then in a corner....... and it keeps booting on and on and does not get into the bios ;-)) Isolated it now to bad RAM (or CPU). So now no working PC and no spare PC and my last 3 photo shoot are still on a disk in the Asus..... (no back-up done Friday as I went to the UK, stupid, yes, I know). Now ordered a Mac TB2 PCEi expansion box to get my data from my Revo 350 ;-).
> 
> New Asus is coming tomorrow. Any tips on the installation? My plan was to just put it in and flash the bios, all back to default and back again on some OC and other performance tweaking.


Question ;-) The old rig is on one memory module now (it only boots with one module). How do I find out if its is the memory or the mobo? I cannot test the memory (because it will not boot with more than one module) and i do not know how to test the memory slots?


----------



## djgar

Test each DIMM individually in the same slot that is currently working. If they all work similarly, then it's not the memory, otherwise you'll find the DIMMs that are bad







.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Test each DIMM individually in the same slot that is currently working. If they all work similarly, then it's not the memory, otherwise you'll find the DIMMs that are bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Smart, did not think about that ;-) Thx..... A new Asrock mobo is less that 32 GB off DDR3..... I hope it is the mobo......


----------



## Dewde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> on some CPU, default system agent is too low to even boot correctly at stock settings.
> set ram voltage and latency manually and try increasing the system agent by +0.15V.
> see if it helps.
> 
> I'm sure that asus have done no quality assurance test on 5930K, not enough at least.


I had it before to +0.140, I've now increased the system agent to +0.150 without any result. Memory is Crucial 2133 CL15 running at stock, as it has been auto-detected by the X99-Deluxe. It appears there is no XMP on these 4 modules. What else can I try? This issue is ridiculous.


----------



## bigcid10

Hello,I been reading this forum for about 3 weeks now and not really saying anything
and just following advice from others and boy,I've learned a lot from everyone.

my specs are as follows:

Haswell-E i7-5930k @4.43GHz @1.27v
asus X99-Deluxe bios 1004
Corsair H110
16GB ram GSkill Ripjaws4 DDR2400 4X4GB
Coolermaster silent pro1000 PS
PowerColor PCS+ R9 290 4GB GDDR5
2 Kingston HyperX 3k 240GB ssd Raid0 for OS
corsair K95
corsair CS Air540 Cube case
Asus Essence STX II 7.1 | Logitech Z-5500
Windows 8.1 x64 mce

here is a Pic of a stress test to show,I've also ran asus realbench as well
thanks


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Smart, did not think about that ;-) Thx..... A new Asrock mobo is less that 32 GB off DDR3..... I hope it is the mobo......


Wow - do you really use 64GB???


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> Hello,I been reading this forum for about 3 weeks now and not really saying anything
> and just following advice from others and boy,I've learned a lot from everyone.
> 
> my specs are as follows:
> 
> Haswell-E i7-5930k @4.43GHz @1.27v
> asus X99-Deluxe bios 1004
> Corsair H110
> 16GB ram GSkill Ripjaws4 DDR2400 4X4GB
> Coolermaster silent pro1000 PS
> PowerColor PCS+ R9 290 4GB GDDR5
> 2 Kingston HyperX 3k 240GB ssd Raid0 for OS
> corsair K95
> corsair CS Air540 Cube case
> Asus Essence STX II 7.1 | Logitech Z-5500
> Windows 8.1 x64 mce
> 
> here is a Pic of a stress test to show,I've also ran asus realbench as well
> thanks


I think 12 minutes is not enough of a stability test. The standard is 24 hours, although I've been happy with one hour







.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewde*
> 
> I had it before to +0.140, I've now increased the system agent to +0.150 without any result. Memory is Crucial 2133 CL15 running at stock, as it has been auto-detected by the X99-Deluxe. It appears there is no XMP on these 4 modules. What else can I try? This issue is ridiculous.


Did you purcahse these modules as a kit or combine them? If so please list the kit part number. If it is not a kit, you've fallen prey to the fact that the sticks were not binned to be used in unison.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> Hello,I been reading this forum for about 3 weeks now and not really saying anything
> and just following advice from others *and boy,I've learned a lot from everyone*.
> 
> my specs are as follows:
> 
> Haswell-E i7-5930k @4.43GHz @1.27v
> asus X99-Deluxe bios 1004
> Corsair H110
> 16GB ram GSkill Ripjaws4 DDR2400 4X4GB
> Coolermaster silent pro1000 PS
> PowerColor PCS+ R9 290 4GB GDDR5
> 2 Kingston HyperX 3k 240GB ssd Raid0 for OS
> corsair K95
> corsair CS Air540 Cube case
> Asus Essence STX II 7.1 | Logitech Z-5500
> Windows 8.1 x64 mce
> 
> here is a Pic of a stress test to show,I've also ran asus realbench as well
> thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice job! and yes, learning/sharing is the best!


----------



## MunneY

Raja... No answer?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Raja's on vacation... look closely in his signature for the dates, returning roughly 11/5 last I looked. He's been kind enough to watch the forums while he's away so he will probably still respond, but give him plenty of time.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Wow - do you really use 64GB???


I am a professional photographer and videographer. So it is a working rig and not for gaming (where 16 GB is enough). More (meaning enough) memory is better than faster memory for me. Sometimes (with 64 GB) software like Photoshop or Premiere Pro gets it to 85% memory use...... so I am even thinking about 128 GB and create a large 32/64 GB virtuall ramdisk for large editing projects. As a photographer and videographer a fast rig for me means less waiting time on edits, rendering and so on. Sometimes half of a projects is waiting time ;-)


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah I think people tend to forget there are end users that really do need this platform









But I just see 8 DIMMS and think urgh, slow







. Most folk see 64gb/128gb and would think that was immense lol.

I had a real hard time on my 4960x getting 64gb to do anything over 1866 without incredibly stupid VCCSA, but this platform should net you a little better results


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah I think people tend to forget there are end users that really do need this platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I just see 8 DIMMS and think urgh, slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Most folk see 64gb/128gb and would think that was immense lol.
> 
> I had a real hard time on my 4960x getting 64gb to do anything over 1866 without incredibly stupid VCCSA, but this platform should net you a little better results


;-) There will be a time (when I have the time, knowledge and money to spare) that I am going to build a 2 CPU xx core (24 or more) 256 GB rig with only PCIe disks and a solid Nvidia Pro card(s) like the Quadro K6000. No need for it, but 4k is now trendy but will become mainstream. But that means a EUR 25-35k investment or so.......


----------



## Dewde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Did you purcahse these modules as a kit or combine them? If so please list the kit part number. If it is not a kit, you've fallen prey to the fact that the sticks were not binned to be used in unison.


So according to this logic if I remove 3 sticks and keep only one the bF code resume from sleep issue should go away?


----------



## Silent Scone

Is it a kit or not


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> ;-) There will be a time (when I have the time, knowledge and money to spare) that I am going to build a 2 CPU xx core (24 or more) 256 GB rig with only PCIe disks and a solid Nvidia Pro card(s) like the Quadro K6000. No need for it, but 4k is now trendy but will become mainstream. But that means a EUR 25-35k investment or so.......


K6000 are beasts. 16GB of frame buffer is what all GPU should be shipping with though









These vendors aren't stupid, they don't want to give mainstream consumers (namely gamers) that much VRAM


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What, like facts aren't in your world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean @Nihaan? All failures will have been covered by warranty and all CPUs will have been covered also.
> 
> It's an official response to the issue. Are you outraged it's been rectified or outraged that someone hasn't come to you personally and explained the problem?


And are you happy because Asus pays you monthly to defend them on forums ?







) Obv not ? So whats the point of defending them about this issue.

None of them... I am angry because Asus released a board with such a flaw. If you see nothing wrong about it then it is your problem. What do you expect me to say ? Oh great job with testing Asus you released a perfect product.

God..


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewde*
> 
> I had it before to +0.140, I've now increased the system agent to +0.150 without any result. Memory is Crucial 2133 CL15 running at stock, as it has been auto-detected by the X99-Deluxe. It appears there is no XMP on these 4 modules. What else can I try? This issue is ridiculous.


as I saied you previously, set the DRAM Voltage manually to 1.2V on both channel, set the latency manual, try a really loose one like 16-18-18-36-2T,
set the memory frequency manually to 2400MHz.

retry.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah I think people tend to forget there are end users that really do need this platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I just see 8 DIMMS and think urgh, slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Most folk see 64gb/128gb and would think that was immense lol.
> I had a real hard time on my 4960x getting 64gb to do anything over 1866 without incredibly stupid VCCSA, but this platform should net you a little better results


One can install 128GB RAM in those X99 mainboards which support XEON processor. After setting on Xeon, one just need to buy eight 16GB RDIMM ECC sticks which are readily available, Whille ECC memory is required in this case it is also reasonable.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> And are you happy because Asus pays you monthly to defend them on forums ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Obv not ? So whats the point of defending them about this issue.
> 
> None of them... I am angry because Asus released a board with such a flaw. If you see nothing wrong about it then it is your problem. What do you expect me to say ? Oh great job with testing Asus you released a perfect product.
> 
> God..


No I'm just being level headed. Has your board failed? Do you own a Corsair unit that is exposing the phasing flaw? What about older units with lesser surge protection exposing this flaw? Is that just as disgraceful.

It's been rectified via a firmware update, you didn't even have to take your machine apart. Not to mention if Legit Reviews didn't discover this anomaly, you wouldn't even know it existed.

All I can say to you really is, oh well? lol


----------



## bigcid10

I also ran asus realbench for 1 hour
I will repost a screen shot of that also,thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> ;-) There will be a time (when I have the time, knowledge and money to spare) that I am going to build a 2 CPU xx core (24 or more) 256 GB rig with only PCIe disks and a solid Nvidia Pro card(s) like the Quadro K6000. No need for it, *but 4k is now trendy but will become mainstream*. But that means a EUR 25-35k investment or so.......


Once signal transmission band width (or compression) is standardized, mainstream for sure. I had a RedRay play here for a few months early last year... once you see a high quality (eg, not a U-tube) 4K video or movie, everything else looks like 480i








Natvie 4K panels are actually cheap, the transcode parts are driving this forward (or not as is the case).


----------



## bigcid10

thank you


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> I also ran asus realbench for 1 hour
> I will repost a screen shot of that also,thanks


COOL! Pun intended


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I am a professional photographer and videographer. So it is a working rig and not for gaming (where 16 GB is enough). More (meaning enough) memory is better than faster memory for me. Sometimes (with 64 GB) software like Photoshop or Premiere Pro gets it to 85% memory use...... so I am even thinking about 128 GB and create a large 32/64 GB virtuall ramdisk for large editing projects. As a photographer and videographer a fast rig for me means less waiting time on edits, rendering and so on. Sometimes half of a projects is waiting time ;-)


Ah! Video stuff can definitely eat up the memory. I do landscape photo work but use Lightroom, not that big on Photoshop (minimalist - no layers







). I found LR doesn't seem to use much over 8GB but I can really use the speed. I have an image from Monument Valley I took after a dust storm and I ended up with over 200 spots removed. It used to take my old 6-core 980X over 2 minutes to load







. 4 seconds now (of course LR has also improved).

Sorry - drifting OT here







.


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


Wow, I get way higher temps on my 5930k @ 4.4Ghz, 1.25V; Uncore 4.2Ghz , 1.27V with the same Corsair H110 Cooler. During RealBench I get something like 75-79°C.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Ah! Video stuff can definitely eat up the memory. I do landscape photo work but use Lightroom, not that big on Phbotoshop (minimalist - no layers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I found LR doesn't seem to use much over 8GB but I can really use the speed. I have an image from Monument Valley I took after a dust storm and I ended up with over 200 spots removed. It used to take my old 6-core 980X over 2 minutes to load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 4 seconds now (of course LR has also improved).
> 
> Sorry - drifting OT here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Drifting a bit with you: LR is crap written. Does not use the videocard like PS and does not use multi core.

Going back, Mobo II just arrived, so rebuilding now my Asus x99Deluxe again. Will read back on some tips and start bulding and OC again in a while. Fist a stable up to date system again as nr 1 prio.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Once signal transmission band width (or compression) is standardized, mainstream for sure. I had a RedRay play here for a few months early last year... once you see a high quality (eg, not a U-tube) 4K video or movie, everything else looks like 480i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natvie 4K panels are actually cheap, the transcode parts are driving this forward (or not as is the case).


I'm a blu-ray HT guy myself - no streaming for now







.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


Hello

The Realbench stress test should be run with the installed amount of system memory selected.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Drifting a bit with you: LR is crap written. Does not use the videocard like PS and does not use multi core.
> 
> Going back, Mobo II just arrived, so rebuilding now my Asus x99Deluxe again. Will read back on some tips and start bulding and OC again in a while. Fist a stable up to date system again as nr 1 prio.


Actually it does use all cores quite well nowadays - they definitely have improved it. I have core activity charts in my True Launch Bar and show the activity. I have Web Suite CS6 but prefer the LR setup for my use. It also means I don't have to create a huge TIFF or whatever in order to print or export for the web.

Have fun! A stable system is in order







.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Actually it does use all cores quite well nowadays - they definitely have improved it. I have core activity charts in my True Launch Bar and show the activity. I have Web Suite CS6 but prefer the LR setup for my use. It also means I don't have to create a huge TIFF or whatever in order to print or export for the web.
> 
> Have fun! A stable system is in order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here we go on the road to a renewed build: step one. post error 00 meaning nothing connected no power to mobo.

Yes, I checked my PSU (all non mobo power supplied stuff works), Yes I checked if my 24 and 8 pins are well connected

EDIT: checked and rechecked, cleared CMOS again, checked PSU and connectors again..... mobo seems DOD.......


----------



## djgar

Ouch! Double checked the front panel connector? CPU?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Here we go on the road to a renewed build: step one. post error 00 meaning nothing connected no power to mobo.
> 
> Yes, I checked my PSU (all non mobo power supplied stuff works), Yes I checked if my 24 and 8 pins are well connected
> 
> EDIT: checked and rechecked, cleared CMOS again, checked PSU and connectors again..... mobo seems DOD.......


Hello

Both the power supply and CPU should have been fully checked out. Has this been done?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Ouch! Double checked the front panel connector? CPU?


FPC is ok, can start my pc form there and keyboard attached there. Explain CPU, it has specific post codes for that? It just does not do anything at all..........


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Both the power supply and CPU should have been fully checked out. Has this been done?


OK, will check CPU now. PSU is ok for what I can see. Direct PSU attached stuff works like fans, Kraken, GPU.


----------



## bigcid10

Thank you,it runs surprisingly cool for it being in such a small case


----------



## bigcid10

I was always under the impression that you need to accommodate for operating system used memory which was about 4.5 gb anyway
But I will redo it ,but it really would have no impact anyway,thank you


----------



## bigcid10

Real bench doesn't really stress the cpu as much as Intel burn test(2.54)
When I ran that test it was getting taxed to the tune of 75-78 deg Cel on the hottest core and 68-71 on the rest
Thanks


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> I was always under the impression that you need to accommodate for operating system used memory which was about 4.5 gb anyway
> But I will redo it ,but it really would have no impact anyway,thank you


Hello

RealBench allows for operating system overhead. And stating it will make no difference makes no sense at all. That is not unlike testing your CPU using only half the cores.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> OK, will check CPU now. PSU is ok for what I can see. Direct PSU attached stuff works like fans, Kraken, GPU.


Ok checked. Not much that can go wrong with a CPU installation, or my OCP tripping in the previous mobo must have killed it....... CPU is clean, no pin issues, triangle right top placed, well fitted, Kraken in the right place, thermal compound looks good........


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm a blu-ray HT guy myself - no streaming for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


the Oppo BR scales to 4K very well. Probably the best right now.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Ok checked. Not much that can go wrong with a CPU installation, or my OCP tripping in the previous mobo must have killed it....... CPU is clean, no pin issues, triangle right top placed, well fitted, Kraken in the right place, thermal compound looks good........


Sigh ... this sucks. So the symptom is nothing happens? Any codes? Does the board look like it has power? When clearing CMOS, did you use the procedure removing the battery?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the Oppo BR scales to 4K very well. Probably the best right now.


I have an Oppo-83 Special Edition (high-end DACs). If I get a 4K display I'll upgrade to newer one then. But right now my 70" Sharp Elite looks great. I've been keeping PC and HT separate so far (except for calibration). My PC high-workload is mostly for photo image processing and occasional Nero video stuff. Although for some reason Outlook 2010 makes my fans rev up high occasionally


----------



## compunerdy

Decided to play around with OC and need some advice. I followed the Easy 4.2 OC guide and set the system up for XMP and 33 ratio. I did not lock the Vcore at 1.2 as mentioned on the last page as it was a bit confusing. Says to set to manual if the fully manual mode is enabled.. so should I enable it and set to manual? I left it at auto and the system booted up fine and was running at 4.2. I ran AIDA64 stress test with everything checked except GPU and HD and it ran fine and CPU temps hovered around 60deg and it showed around 1.25/1.26 on the Vcore voltage. I only ran it for about 10 minutes as I wanted to get some advice as to what to do/try next.


----------



## djgar

Leave Fully Manual disabled but set the Vcore to manual and enter your voltage instead of Auto.Try multiplier to 34 and see what happens







. I mostly played with Vcore, cache and DRAM voltage. For DRAM, the top-level Tweaker entry is what is used for start-up which is higher than needed for actual use. For actual operating voltage use the Eventual Voltage option under DRAM Timing. Also disable the two SVID options, enable EPU and under DIGI+ enable Spread Spectrum and set its options to Optimized where available for cooler more efficient running.

My 1 cent







.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Sigh ... this sucks. So the symptom is nothing happens? Any codes? Does the board look like it has power? When clearing CMOS, did you use the procedure removing the battery?


This is soooo sick...... snif. looks to me that the mobo does get get power at all for some reason. Tried bith cmos procedures. Nothing. Anyone a good idea.

I did not RMA the first mobo yet, so I can then RMA both.....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have an Oppo-83 Special Edition (high-end DACs). If I get a 4K display I'll upgrade to newer one then. But right now my 70" Sharp Elite looks great. I've been keeping PC and HT separate so far (except for calibration). My PC high-workload is mostly for photo image processing and occasional Nero video stuff. Although for some reason Outlook 2010 makes my fans rev up high occasionally


great BR players! good choice.








I'm running the 103...


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> RealBench allows for operating system overhead. And stating it will make no difference makes no sense at all. That is not unlike testing your CPU using only half the cores.


ok,I will retest at the 16GB level and report back,thanks


----------



## Dewde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> as I saied you previously, set the DRAM Voltage manually to 1.2V on both channel, set the latency manual, try a really loose one like 16-18-18-36-2T,
> set the memory frequency manually to 2400MHz.
> 
> retry.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Did you purcahse these modules as a kit or combine them? If so please list the kit part number. If it is not a kit, you've fallen prey to the fact that the sticks were not binned to be used in unison.


This didn't work either. Still stuck on bF for 20 seconds after resuming from sleep, then powering down. Also tried with a single memory stick thinking there might be differences between sticks.

So to recap, I've tried:
- adding +0.15 to system agent voltage
- single stick
- quad sticks
- memory to autodetected stock values (15-16-16-36-2T, 1.2v, 2133MHz)
- memory to 16-18-18-36-2T, 1.2v, 2400MHz

The system runs stable, I haven't had any issues. The only trouble from day one is the sleep. Ugh.. coma. What else can I try? And why is there no explanation in the manual about this dreaded *bF* code?


----------



## djgar

What OS / version do you have? I had these problems with earlier Windows and other MBs, none with 8.1 up-to-date.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewde*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> as I saied you previously, set the DRAM Voltage manually to 1.2V on both channel, set the latency manual, try a really loose one like 16-18-18-36-2T,
> set the memory frequency manually to 2400MHz.
> 
> retry.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Did you purcahse these modules as a kit or combine them? If so please list the kit part number. If it is not a kit, you've fallen prey to the fact that the sticks were not binned to be used in unison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This didn't work either. Still stuck on bF for 20 seconds after resuming from sleep, then powering down. Also tried with a single memory stick thinking there might be differences between sticks.
> 
> So to recap, I've tried:
> - adding +0.15 to system agent voltage
> - single stick
> - quad sticks
> - memory to autodetected stock values (15-16-16-36-2T, 1.2v, 2133MHz)
> - memory to 16-18-18-36-2T, 1.2v, 2400MHz
> 
> The system runs stable, I haven't had any issues. The only trouble from day one is the sleep. Ugh.. coma. What else can I try? And why is there no explanation in the manual about this dreaded *bF* code?
Click to expand...

Do you have an AMD video card by any chance?


----------



## compunerdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Leave Fully Manual disabled but set the Vcore to manual and enter your voltage instead of Auto.Try multiplier to 34 and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I mostly played with Vcore, cache and DRAM voltage. For DRAM, the top-level Tweaker entry is what is used for start-up which is higher than needed for actual use. For actual operating voltage use the Eventual Voltage option under DRAM Timing. Also disable the two SVID options, enable EPU and under DIGI+ enable Spread Spectrum and set its options to Optimized where available for cooler more efficient running.
> 
> My 1 cent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for the info..

So I changed to 34 and 1.2v and windows loaded but during realbench benchtest the system BSD

I went back to 33 and 1.2v and the system seems stable so far.

If I want to try 34 again do I just increase voltage until it is stable and do I just increase by .01 at a time?


----------



## Dewde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Do you have an AMD video card by any chance?


I do. Radeon HD 7970.


----------



## djgar

That's about it. I usually try maybe .03 or .04 increment then go back .01 until unstable, that way I only go south once or twice instead of many times if I'm far off.

Another thing I do is test the memory first without booting the OS if that has been OC'ed.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewde*
> 
> This didn't work either. Still stuck on bF for 20 seconds after resuming from sleep, then powering down. Also tried with a single memory stick thinking there might be differences between sticks.
> 
> So to recap, I've tried:
> - adding +0.15 to system agent voltage
> - single stick
> - quad sticks
> - memory to autodetected stock values (15-16-16-36-2T, 1.2v, 2133MHz)
> - memory to 16-18-18-36-2T, 1.2v, 2400MHz
> 
> The system runs stable, I haven't had any issues. The only trouble from day one is the sleep. Ugh.. coma. What else can I try? And why is there no explanation in the manual about this dreaded *bF* code?


this is the Asus quality, 90% of the error code I get isn't on the manual or is "reserved for later".
this is a very bad situation. very strange.

have you tried the 125 strap with a reasonable low memory frequency?


----------



## compunerdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> That's about it. I usually try maybe .03 or .04 increment then go back .01 until unstable, that way I only go south once or twice instead of many times if I'm far off.
> 
> Another thing I do is test the memory first without booting the OS if that has been OC'ed.


Tried 4582 @ 1.3v and windows loaded but BSOD at realbench benchmark
Moved to 4455 @ 1.25v and have slowly move up to where I am at now which is 1.28v. I passed realbench stress test for 15minutes but my video card did crash and recover during the last few minutes.. not sure if that is normal or a sign I need more voltage. At 1.27v it ran for about 5min before luxmark-64.exe crashed and it said a instability was detected.

I have not touched the ram setting or really anything besides the Vcore and the multiplier. Do you think I might be more stable at lower voltages if I played with some other settings or should I just stick with this for now and see how it goes?

Thanks, Tim


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> Tried 4582 @ 1.3v and windows loaded but BSOD at realbench benchmark
> Moved to 4455 @ 1.25v and have slowly move up to where I am at now which is 1.28v. I passed realbench stress test for 15minutes but my video card did crash and recover during the last few minutes.. not sure if that is normal or a sign I need more voltage. At 1.27v it ran for about 5min before luxmark-64.exe crashed and it said a instability was detected.
> 
> I have not touched the ram setting or really anything besides the Vcore and the multiplier. Do you think I might be more stable at lower voltages if I played with some other settings or should I just stick with this for now and see how it goes?
> 
> Thanks, Tim


You sound similar to me. I ended up with 1.31 Vcore for really stable 4.45. I also raised my cache to +0.105 Offset mode but I'm overclocking my DRAM to 2800 14-14-14-24 CR1.


----------



## springs113

Any news on this new bios, i was reading a thread somewhere but never got to save the link.


----------



## djgar

New BIOS for ....


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> ...
> Same goes for USB hubs that are embedded in some monitors - some leak DC on their input. Again USB spec states that there should be no DC present on the input of any self powered device. Unfortunately, many vendors don't adhere to this; again 5V will be present via US on the board when it should not. Depending upon which rails a board relies on most for certain controllers, it can cause the same type of issue or problems as 3.3V leaking via an out of spec DP cable.


Thanks Raja for posting this.

I suspect this was the issue I had that caused booting to be so painful. When I had a CyberPower 4 port hub connected I was lucky to get through POST and windows to boot 30% of the time. Since I removed that hub, I have had no issues. One work around I have found is to use a Thunderbolt hub. I have a Thunderbolt docking station, and so far any powered hub I plug in there doesn't cause any issues.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewde*
> 
> This didn't work either. Still stuck on bF for 20 seconds after resuming from sleep, then powering down. Also tried with a single memory stick thinking there might be differences between sticks.
> 
> So to recap, I've tried:
> - adding +0.15 to system agent voltage
> - single stick
> - quad sticks
> - memory to autodetected stock values (15-16-16-36-2T, 1.2v, 2133MHz)
> - memory to 16-18-18-36-2T, 1.2v, 2400MHz
> 
> The system runs stable, I haven't had any issues. The only trouble from day one is the sleep. Ugh.. coma. What else can I try? And why is there no explanation in the manual about this dreaded *bF* code?


Use one stick and work on it with that. Cannot guarantee you'll get 4 sticks to work as they were not binned as a kit.

Try increasing cache voltage as well. If that does not work, you'll have to go to the extreme effort of providing us with the model number of the memory module - maybe I can ask HQ to purchase one and see what happens. This will not of course guarantee validation for multiple modules. For such configurations you will have to tune yourself.

Always best to purchase a single memory kit rated at the timings and density you wish to run.

-Raja


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Once signal transmission band width (or compression) is standardized, mainstream for sure. I had a RedRay play here for a few months early last year... once you see a high quality (eg, not a U-tube) 4K video or movie, everything else looks like 480i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natvie 4K panels are actually cheap, the transcode parts are driving this forward (or not as is the case).


Regarding 4K panels, this is first sign of things to come . But then 5K is coming widely in 2015 and manufacturers are working on 8K for 2016.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Regarding 4K panels, this is first sign of things to come . But then 5K is coming widely in 2015 and manufacturers are working on 8K for 2016.


that's the right size for 4K! I'm ruinning th4 samsung 4K/60. Small, but W8.1 scaling works perfectly. And a Seiki 50" 4K as a monitor. the screen real estate is just great!


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> New BIOS for ....


sorry i guess my stupid smartphone didn't type out everything. I was reading about a new stability bios for the deluxe x99 that dealt with legit reviews board going up in smokes...and that Asus made a bios 1004 that deals with some voltage/firmware issue that was found.


----------



## djgar

That is correct. It's 1004 and available in the US web site BIOS downloads.


----------



## TeamSwitcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Always best to purchase a single memory kit rated at the timings and density you wish to run.


Given the high initial price of DDR4, I was hoping to buy a second 16GB kit down the road. Is that bad thinking too? Or are the two banks (of four channels each) separate enough to accommodate two different kits? Also, I only use the XMP #1 timings on my Corsair 2800MHz dimms - I set it and then forget it. Would that help?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamSwitcher*
> 
> Given the high initial price of DDR4, I was hoping to buy a second 16GB kit down the road. Is that bad thinking too? Or are the two banks (of four channels each) separate enough to accommodate two different kits? Also, I only use the XMP #1 timings on my Corsair 2800MHz dimms - I set it and then forget it. Would that help?


Hello

Two separate set of memory may or may not work together. It is really dependent on the CPU's IMC and the memory itself. If issues are encountered often they can be sorted with manual settings. The memory manufacturers also state that memory is only guaranteed to function as the set it was purchased as.


----------



## Emmett

Hello.

X99 deluxe

Brand new Antec HCP 1300

Running realbench computer reboots. Ok, thinking it needs little more volts.
Ran realbench again, computer shuts down, would not restart. "Click" fan turns
on for split second, shuts down.. Tested on my other system, same result. Click- shutdown.

I pulled AX1200 (non I ) from other system. ( in record time) Yes! all is good everything works (scared crap outta me.)
ran it with AX1200 for very short time. ended up getting an EVGA 1300 G2 for it..

I have a question.. I was running 3700 for a long time after my X58 ..

Are the PCIE slots locked at 100 no matter what strap/Bclock I use?

Emmett


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmett*
> 
> Hello.
> Are the PCIE slots locked at 100 no matter what strap/Bclock I use?


Hello

Yes. The PCIe frequency will only deviate when BCLK is moved away from the strap value.


----------



## compunerdy

I have my CPU set at 4455 with a Vcore of 1.29
AIDA64 is reporting 1.28v or 1.296v it switches back and forth with 1.28 more at idle and 1.296 more when under a load but even at idle it goes back and forth.
CPUID reports 1.288v
Is this normal???


----------



## snef

question:

as per manual

with a 5820k (28 lanes) for a dual SLI we need to put the GPUs in PCIE-16x_1 and PCIE-16x_4
because with a 5820k only PCIE-16x_1, PCIE-16x_2 and PCIE-16x_4 are gen 3

but still as per manuel
we can set GEN for each PCIE-16x in bios

can I install GPUs in PCIE-16x_1 and PCIE-16x_3 and set PCIE-16x_3 to gen 3 in bios
and put a Phoebus in PCIE-16x_5 and set it to gen 2 and bandwidth to 4X ??????

like that
it will be
PCIE-16x_1 gen 3 16X
PCIE-16x_3 gen 3 8X (if I can set it to GEN 3
PCIE-16x_5 Gen 2 4X

for a total of 28 lane


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> question:
> 
> as per manual
> 
> with a 5820k (28 lanes) for a dual SLI we need to put the GPUs in PCIE-16x_1 and PCIE-16x_4
> because with a 5820k only PCIE-16x_1, PCIE-16x_2 and PCIE-16x_4 are gen 3
> 
> but still as per manuel
> we can set GEN for each PCIE-16x in bios
> 
> can I install GPUs in PCIE-16x_1 and PCIE-16x_3 and set PCIE-16x_3 to gen 3 in bios
> and put a Phoebus in PCIE-16x_5 and set it to gen 2 and bandwidth to 4X ??????
> 
> like that
> it will be
> PCIE-16x_1 gen 3 16X
> PCIE-16x_3 gen 3 8X (if I can set it to GEN 3
> PCIE-16x_5 Gen 2 4X
> 
> for a total of 28 lane


Hello

PCIEX16_3 and PCIEX16_5 slots are not usable with a 28 lane CPU.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> I have my CPU set at 4455 with a Vcore of 1.29
> AIDA64 is reporting 1.28v or 1.296v it switches back and forth with 1.28 more at idle and 1.296 more when under a load but even at idle it goes back and forth.
> CPUID reports 1.288v
> Is this normal???


Depending on your CPU and power settings, the vcore can vary as the system optimizes itself for the current load. My vcore as detected by Aida64 just went from .302 to 1.309 and back to .162







. Also remember Aida64 is sampling at a particular frequency as set in the preferences. I think default is every 5 seconds. I have mine set to 2 seconds currently and 1 second in the Aida64 stability test.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Depending on your CPU and power settings, the vcore can vary as the system optimizes itself for the current load. My vcore as detected by Aida64 just went from .302 to 1.309 and back to .162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also remember Aida64 is sampling at a particular frequency as set in the preferences. I think default is every 5 seconds. I have mine set to 2 seconds currently and 1 second in the Aida64 stability test.


Imho the best app to see the vcore is asus aisuite since it consider LLC too.


----------



## compunerdy

I think I got confused between CPU VID which AIDA64 as well as CPU-Z show as 1.288v and CPU core voltage which is 1.28/1.296
Is CPU core not supposed to go above CPU VID as that is the maximum or do I have that wrong?


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> PCIEX16_3 and PCIEX16_5 slots are not usable with a 28 lane CPU.


ok

Thanks

do you knoe if this setup will work? and if I have to set something in bios hope this will not set all to 8X and keep the first GPU at 16x

PCIE-16x_1 ->GPU1
PCIE-4x_1 ->
PCIE-16x_2 -> Phoebus
PCIE-16x_3 ->
PCIE-16x_4 ->GPU2
PCIE-16x_5 ->


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> I think I got confused between CPU VID which AIDA64 as well as CPU-Z show as 1.288v and CPU core voltage which is 1.28/1.296
> Is CPU core not supposed to go above CPU VID as that is the maximum or do I have that wrong?


In my system CPU VID is pretty steady at around 1.31 give or take a few hundredths. If Vcore goes above it as it fluctuates it's never more than a few hundredths, so it appears to be at the Vcore limit.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> ok
> 
> Thanks
> 
> do you knoe if this setup will work? and if I have to set something in bios hope this will not set all to 8X and keep the first GPU at 16x
> 
> PCIE-16x_1 ->GPU1
> PCIE-4x_1 ->
> PCIE-16x_2 -> Phoebus
> PCIE-16x_3 ->
> PCIE-16x_4 ->GPU2
> PCIE-16x_5 ->


Hello

Yes, that configuration will work and all 3 PCIe x16 slots will be set to x8 lane usage.


----------



## compunerdy

Mine goes to 1.296 so .006 over what I have set or .008 over what VID reports. I guess its not much really.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> I think I got confused between CPU VID which AIDA64 as well as CPU-Z show as 1.288v and CPU core voltage which is 1.28/1.296
> Is CPU core not supposed to go above CPU VID as that is the maximum or do I have that wrong?


aid reports both VID and vcore, and labels them as such. cpuZ reports vcore. And just for clarity, LLC on x99 affects Vin - modulates droop on input voltage.


----------



## Burke888

Does anyone know how to get rid of the annoying pop-up in the bottom right when the Num-Lock or Caps Lock is switched on or off? It's annoying and kicks me out of games.
Thanks!


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Does anyone know how to get rid of the annoying pop-up in the bottom right when the Num-Lock or Caps Lock is switched on or off? It's annoying and kicks me out of games.
> Thanks!


Pretty sure that has nothing to do with your X99 motherboard or cpu and is all about a driver you installed for your keyboard. Or in some cases, if you have a mouse driver from a company that makes both keyboards and mice (such as Logitech or Microsoft or Kensington) the driver may react to certain key presses even if you don't have that company's keyboard.

But anyway, search for any unnecessary keyboard-related driver or other software and disable or uninstall it unless you need it somehow.


----------



## compunerdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> aid reports both VID and vcore, and labels them as such. cpuZ reports vcore. And just for clarity, LLC on x99 affects Vin - modulates droop on input voltage.


I realize that AIDA64 reports both, I just was looking at the wrong one at first =)

My CPU-Z reports CPU VID though according to the numbers.. as it matches the VID number in AIDA and not the V core number in AIDA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> I realize that AIDA64 reports both, I just was looking at the wrong one at first =)
> 
> My CPU-Z reports CPU VID though according to the numbers.. as it matches the VID number in AIDA and not the V core number in AIDA.


huh? this one will tell you vcore, not VID

cpu-z_1.71-en.zip 2125k .zip file


----------



## compunerdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> huh? this one will tell you vcore, not VID
> 
> cpu-z_1.71-en.zip 2125k .zip file


Am I looking at this wrong?


----------



## Emmett

Hello,

X99 Deluxe.

Started checking what 125 strap and bclck were about.
I am at 36x125. I started raising uncore to match and at
32 uncore multi changes to yellow.

Besides keeping temps in check, and watching volts is there
Some other danger to raising uncore?

Thanks

EDIT: After reboot no more yellow. could swear the numbers were yellow. not just the frame (rubs eyes)


----------



## compunerdy

So anyways.. this noob learned that he was not supposed to be using XMP when testing the limit of the CPU.. so I turned that off and here is where I am currently at..

XMP off
CPU SVID off
DRAM SVID off
CPU spread spectrum off
Dram power phase optimized
CPU power phase optimized

I am currently at 4500 with 1.29V on 125blk and passed realbench stress test on 16gb for 15 minutes CPU max temp 72deg VRAM 65deg. Is this good enough to bring the memory back to 2800 and start tweaking that? If so and it fails (which from past history it probably will) what settings do I go to next? Ram voltage?

A little extra info.. I was able to boot at 4625 with 1.3v but got a BSOD so I switched to 4500 and 1.25v BSOD... 1.28v 7min on stress test before BSOD.. 1.26v passed 15m


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Pretty sure that has nothing to do with your X99 motherboard or cpu and is all about a driver you installed for your keyboard. Or in some cases, if you have a mouse driver from a company that makes both keyboards and mice (such as Logitech or Microsoft or Kensington) the driver may react to certain key presses even if you don't have that company's keyboard.
> 
> But anyway, search for any unnecessary keyboard-related driver or other software and disable or uninstall it unless you need it somehow.


What he said. I get it from my Logitech mouse / keyboard preferences. Probably there's an icon in the taskbar notification area you can use to access this. Mine looks like a mouse on top of a keyboard, appropriately enough ...


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> This is soooo sick...... snif. looks to me that the mobo does get get power at all for some reason. Tried bith cmos procedures. Nothing. Anyone a good idea.
> 
> I did not RMA the first mobo yet, so I can then RMA both.....


OK ending this sad X99 DeLuxe mobo week ;-) RMA'ed all en now see when they get me new ones. Cannot wait however, so I ordered an Asus Rampage V Extreme (they balance my account when the RMA gets approved). There still is some data on my rig that I need (in 2 RAID sets), so the best thing to do is to wait for my new X99 DeLuxe and put it in, launch Windows and all will be ok (at least, that is the dream).

What will happen if I put in the RVE with exactly the same setup (a little hard in sata ports and so on) and Windows in my boot disk. So just change the X99DeLuxe for the RVE????


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> Am I looking at this wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not sure what we're looking at... is that AID64 min? max? an OSD panel? One problem is having both open and pointing at the same sensor with different polling rates. the AID64 CPUID shows the same value as aid64 sensor panel, my outboard LCD, and measuring with a DMM, the value is core voltage, not the voltage identifier (VID).
Sorry - not sure what you got going there.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> OK ending this sad X99 DeLuxe mobo week ;-) RMA'ed all en now see when they get me new ones. Cannot wait however, so I ordered an Asus Rampage V Extreme (they balance my account when the RMA gets approved). There still is some data on my rig that I need (in 2 RAID sets), so the best thing to do is to wait for my new X99 DeLuxe and put it in, launch Windows and all will be ok (at least, that is the dream).
> 
> What will happen if I put in the RVE with exactly the same setup (a little hard in sata ports and so on) and Windows in my boot disk. So just change the X99DeLuxe for the RVE????


My initial X99-A boot was from my Maximus V Extreme system disk. I thought Windows would go nuts at first, but actually it detected the new hardware, went into device setup mode, and was very nice about it. Except for wanting to activate again because of the new hardware







. I had to do the phone activation but there were no hassles - the automated activation was good.


----------



## compunerdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm not sure what we're looking at... is that AID64 min? max? an OSD panel? One problem is having both open and pointing at the same sensor with different polling rates. the AID64 CPUID shows the same value as aid64 sensor panel, my outboard LCD, and measuring with a DMM, the value is core voltage, not the voltage identifier (VID).
> Sorry - not sure what you got going there.


I think we are beating a dead horse here but I downloaded hwmonitor and here are the same results..



BTW.. hwmonitor makes my standard HD click every couple of seconds... anyway to turn that off?


----------



## Silent Scone

Ok so system seems otherwise stable, I ran Realbench for 1 hour and decided to close it as had things to do, all seemed well. Then on stopping the stress test the display driver crashed!

What was the issue other users were getting with Realbench and NV GPU? I've been having some strange driver stability when running Memtest Pro unless the correct amount of SA was applied. I can now run memtest without issue so not sure if this is related but I can't get my head around what it could be.

\Device\UVMLiteProcess2
NVRM: Graphics TEX Exception on (GPC 0, TPC 3): TEX NACK / Page Fault

Edit: on inspection of various threads it seems a common issue with the 980 GTX, namely in SLI setups. In other words, I don't think it is a stability issue.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ok so system seems otherwise stable, I ran Realbench for 1 hour and decided to close it as had things to do, all seemed well. Then on stopping the stress test the display driver crashed!
> 
> What was the issue other users were getting with Realbench and NV GPU? I've been having some strange driver stability when running Memtest Pro unless the correct amount of SA was applied. I can now run memtest without issue so not sure if this is related but I can't get my head around what it could be.
> 
> \Device\UVMLiteProcess2
> NVRM: Graphics TEX Exception on (GPC 0, TPC 3): TEX NACK / Page Fault
> 
> Edit: on inspection of various threads it seems a common issue with the 980 GTX, namely in SLI setups. In other words, I don't think it is a stability issue.


EVGA Precision X was causing driver crashes for me, just FYI

Edit: I don't recognize you with your new avatar!


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks bud, what version though? I'm running AB with Rivertuner, so obviously so if you're running 14.5 or below it could well be that, thanks.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thanks bud, what version though? I'm running AB with Rivertuner, so obviously so if you're running 14.5 or below it could well be that, thanks.


Even the latest one causes a driver crash when ending realbench for me. Uninstalled- No crashes. 344.16

I was also getting crashes in some games, with the cards at stock.


----------



## Praz

Hello

My experience has been nVidia still has work to do for driver compatibility with the X99 platform.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah you're not kidding lol. Ok I'll be fair here, Nvidia drivers are normally very good. So they're bad for the bar they normally set


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> EVGA Precision X was causing driver crashes for me, just FYI
> 
> Edit: I don't recognize you with your new avatar!


He's gone rogue!









I did a one hour RealBench ...


----------



## Silent Scone

lol









I completed one hour just fine, it's stopping that's the issue









Just to confirm for updates sake, removing Rivatuner along with Afterburner didn't solve the issue. I did get it to stop successfully once with AB closed, however now even after removing the driver and reinstalling it, Realbench will fail to stop Luxmark and the system will hang and not recover. Every time lol.

Will give that one a miss


----------



## SkiMountaineer

I'm definitely looking forward to the next few Nvidia driver updates for the GTX 900 series, especially where the X99 platform is concerned. I have an EVGA 970 SC running at its default settings and the driver panics and restarts (or at least pauses and blinks and redraws my desktop) every time an app switches in or out of fullscreen mode, and certain other similar things trigger it. Adobe products seem to trigger it especially well, but not only them.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> So anyways.. this noob learned that he was not supposed to be using XMP when testing the limit of the CPU.. so I turned that off and here is where I am currently at..
> 
> XMP off
> CPU SVID off
> DRAM SVID off
> CPU spread spectrum off
> Dram power phase optimized
> CPU power phase optimized
> 
> I am currently at 4500 with 1.29V on 125blk and passed realbench stress test on 16gb for 15 minutes CPU max temp 72deg VRAM 65deg. Is this good enough to bring the memory back to 2800 and start tweaking that? If so and it fails (which from past history it probably will) what settings do I go to next? Ram voltage?
> 
> A little extra info.. I was able to boot at 4625 with 1.3v but got a BSOD so I switched to 4500 and 1.25v BSOD... 1.28v 7min on stress test before BSOD.. 1.26v passed 15m


That's great that you appear to have 4500 stable at 1.29Vcore and have not needed more like 1.312. Are you using a very high LLC setting like 8 or 9? Maybe your cpu is just a good one. But then you didn't mention any cache overclocking, so maybe that's the difference. I'm running 4500 cpu and 4500 cache at 1.312 (using LLC7 or LLC8 and Vcore offset +0.275 or +0.280 depending on some other things).

You didn't mention 100 strap vs. 125 strap in this post. You may find that the 125 strap fits best with attempting DRAM speeds of 2800 through 3000, while the 100 strap goes best below 2800 and above 3000.

What other settings to tweak as you see what you can get out of your DRAM: first, of course, voltage to the memory, listed as VDIMM. You'll probably need 1.35 beginning at 2800 and can try increasing by 0.01 until stable. Fairly safe up to 1.5, though opinions vary on longevity of that. You're certainly not going to melt or destroy anything at 1.5 just while testing and finding stability. But don't jump to 1.5 or anything, just work up from below.

Hand in hand with VDIMM is VCCSA or System Agent voltage. Start around 1.02 manually set, or experiment with +whatever offset to achieve a result of 1.02 at load. Most people have to work higher than that. SA is not linear, more is not always better, so watch for a window of stability and then less goodness once you go above it. My own VCCSA is happy with an offset of +0.168 but surely your ideal setting will vary with your exact memory kit and your cpu and board.

If the behavior of your rig at startup gives you the sense that it would probably run on your current trial settings if it could only get past POST, work with the other pair of VDIMM settings, the initial vs. the eventual. You can set the initial a little higher just to coax the board past the power-on self test, then it relaxes to the eventual settings.

Occasionally when pushing the memory harder you may need just a bit more Vin (that setting that's probably around 1.8 on auto or sometimes more) so consider bumping that up anywhere up to just below 2.0, but try to keep it as low as you can without losing stability.

Depending on your memory kit, it may help to set the DRAM current capacity settings, maybe to 120% or 130%, though I'm not sure how often this is really necessary and in what situations. Definitely disable DRAM VSID as the BIOS suggests when overclocking.

As for actual DRAM timings, you can start with auto and tinker from there; the other message thread dedicated specifically to X99 overclocking already has a ton of info and stories on that.


----------



## ruawzrd

Hi

I just built my computer and successfully got it to boot into bios. I have a question now, since I am a beginner on what to do next. Do I just install windows and then proceed to updating all my drivers? Or do I first need to change some settings in bios? How can I check everything is functioning properly? I have the asus x99 deluxe motherboard. if I need to change anything, please let me know with detailed instructions. Please advise. Thank you

Current build: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/suavebrahhh/saved/vbCCmG
with a swiftech h240x cpu cooler

Thank you!


----------



## compunerdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> That's great that you appear to have 4500 stable at 1.29Vcore and have not needed more like 1.312. Are you using a very high LLC setting like 8 or 9? Maybe your cpu is just a good one. But then you didn't mention any cache overclocking, so maybe that's the difference. I'm running 4500 cpu and 4500 cache at 1.312 (using LLC7 or LLC8 and Vcore offset +0.275 or +0.280 depending on some other things).


Thanks for taking the time to write that all out, I really appreciate the help.

Here is where I am at currently.. First I set XMP for 3000 which put my timings at 16-18-18-39 and 1.35v and sets the strap to 125 and sets the min/max cpu cache ratio to 24 I believe... I then rebooted to make sure that was fine. I then made the following changes.. CPU SVID off, DRAM SVID off, CPU spread spectrum off, Dram power phase optimized, CPU power phase optimized and I changed the clock to 36 and the vcore to 1.3v and booted up into windows and ran realbench benchmark and stress test for 15 minutes and passed.

I have not changed LLC that I know of.. I think the next step will be to test my current settings more and then start to dial down the vcore to see if it is stable at less voltage, sound good? Any settings I am currently missing that may help?


----------



## compunerdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suavebrahhh*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I just built my computer and successfully got it to boot into bios. I have a question now, since I am a beginner on what to do next. Do I just install windows and then proceed to updating all my drivers? Or do I first need to change some settings in bios? How can I check everything is functioning properly? I have the asus x99 deluxe motherboard. if I need to change anything, please let me know with detailed instructions. Please advise. Thank you
> 
> Thank you!


I would update the bios to 1004 and then proceed with installing windows using the default bios settings.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> Here is where I am at currently.. First I set XMP for 3000 which put my timings at 16-18-18-39 and 1.35v and sets the strap to 125 and sets the min/max cpu cache ratio to 24 I believe... I then rebooted to make sure that was fine. I then made the following changes.. CPU SVID off, DRAM SVID off, CPU spread spectrum off, Dram power phase optimized, CPU power phase optimized and I changed the clock to 36 and the vcore to 1.3v and booted up into windows and ran realbench benchmark and stress test for 15 minutes and passed.
> 
> I have not changed LLC that I know of.. I think the next step will be to test my current settings more and then start to dial down the vcore to see if it is stable at less voltage, sound good? Any settings I am currently missing that may help?


Sounds like you're on the right track.


----------



## Rcmorr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I'm definitely looking forward to the next few Nvidia driver updates for the GTX 900 series, especially where the X99 platform is concerned. I have an EVGA 970 SC running at its default settings and the driver panics and restarts (or at least pauses and blinks and redraws my desktop) every time an app switches in or out of fullscreen mode, and certain other similar things trigger it. Adobe products seem to trigger it especially well, but not only them.


Have the same issue with some games, I've even had the nvidia display driver crash a few times. I'm using a MSI 980 Gaming.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Good news, everyone!

My tax return finally arrived, so I might be getting a 5960X and R5E.









Some questions, though:

1) The Noctua site says that the NH-D14 is compatible with the R5E, but apparently the NH-D15 is not, because it covers the first PCI-E slot. I was wondering if there was anyone here who tried putting an NH-D15 on the Rampage 5 Extreme, so they could give me a second opinion. If so, I guess I could just use my NH-D14 until I get the parts to fill out the secondary rig; if I get the LGA 2011-v3 mounting kit for it. (there are some things I'd like better replacements for, such as a new case, etc; plus it's good to have a backup box)

2) What retailer could I find either http://www.ncix.com/detail/g-skill-ripjaws-4-32gb-4x8gb-30-101226.htm or http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231802 at? They seem to be impossible to find anywhere I'd normally look, ie. NCIX or Newegg.

3) I might be slightly considering watercooling for the R5E; where would I go for custom-milled metal loops? I don't think kits would be available for this; since different rigs have different internal geometries.

4) for that Intel overclocking warranty that lets you have another chip if you accidentally kill it, what's the exact name of it (I forget), and where can I get it? Does NCIX sell it, or just Intel?


----------



## Asmodian

My RMA'ed X99-Deluxe died as well, about one week with both boards. This time it also killed my i7-5960X that validated at 5.1 GHz with 1.42 V so I am very unhappy.









Something must be wrong with the X99-Deluxe after all and this time I was using a different power supply (Seasonic SS1000XP). It was basically the same thing that happened last time; I was idling in Windows not bios but the computer suddenly shutdown and everything was dead after that.

I bought a new R5E as I knew I didn't want to use an X99-Deluxe anymore and tested the CPU, yep dead. More signs of life out of the motherboard without the CPU installed.









If you have a good 5960X and an X99-Deluxe I would consider switching motherboards. Maybe if it has already lasted a month it is OK but I am not happy at all.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> My RMA'ed X99-Deluxe died as well, about one week with both boards. This time it also killed my i7-5960X that validated at 5.1 GHz with 1.42 V so I am very unhappy.


What voltages were you using, vcore, vccin, cache, system agent, and DRAM voltage


----------



## Asmodian

1.35 V Vcore, 1.91 V vccin, 0.981 V system agent, 1.35 V Dram. LLC 7, optimized.

4.7 GHz core, 4.2 GHz uncore, RAM was at 2133. I had finished a OCCT run about 10 minutes before it died, the VRMs never went above 68°C.


----------



## Agent-A01

Well those are all fine, that's disheartening..


----------



## kiwiis

What BIOS were you on before the board failed? Interesting that it seems only the 5960X is in use when these things reportedly go..


----------



## Asmodian

It was on 1004, I had done a USB flashback to 1004 without the CPU installed when I first received the RMA board.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> 1.35 V Vcore, 1.91 V vccin, 0.981 V system agent, 1.35 V Dram. LLC 7, optimized.
> 
> 4.7 GHz core, 4.2 GHz uncore, RAM was at 2133. I had finished a OCCT run about 10 minutes before it died, the VRMs never went above 68°C.


i did see you post some validations at higher vcore (i think)... but I doubt that degraded your cpu to a great extent. You're a braver man than me Gunga... I've never seen vrm temps >50C.

bummer bro. hopefully your replacement cpu is golden!


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Good news, everyone!
> 
> My tax return finally arrived, so I might be getting a 5960X and R5E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some questions, though:
> 
> 1) Noctua


Don't get me wrong, I love my old Noctua on my X58 rig. But here we are in X99 territory. It's possible to use the strongest air cooling solutions for a 5960X but given the price of the whole system it's kind of out of proportion to not install stronger cooling. On a $2000 system it's not worth saving a few bucks only to be forced to stop overclocking almost 0.2 volts lower than you would on water. Even Intel recommends skipping air cooling for the 5960X and going straight to water.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 3) I might be slightly considering watercooling for the R5E; where would I go for custom-milled metal loops?


Absolutely water-cool it! But you don't have to build a custom loop unless that's your specialty. Just pick up any quick All-In-One water cooling solution that has a 240 radiator and you're just about guaranteed to overclock to 4.5GHz easy, and that's without all the expense and specialization of blocks and tubing. Of course if you have that desire to custom water cool, go for it -- but then I can't imagine why you'd even slightly consider air cooling your 5960X.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 4) for that Intel overclocking warranty that lets you have another chip if you accidentally kill it, what's the exact name of it (I forget), and where can I get it? Does NCIX sell it, or just Intel?


Just available directly from Intel's own online store. But think twice -- it really seems to be for extreme bench and validation folks, people for whom a slight adjustment might be the final straw. For the rest of us just overclocking up to 4.6ish with most typical equipment, we're really not going to kill a 5960X, though we might degrade one over a long time if we're ignoring a lot of warnings and not playing smart. And I don't think the meltdown warranty covers degradation, only wreckage.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> 1.35 V Vcore, 1.91 V vccin, 0.981 V system agent, 1.35 V Dram. LLC 7, optimized.
> 
> 4.7 GHz core, 4.2 GHz uncore, RAM was at 2133. I had finished a OCCT run about 10 minutes before it died, the VRMs never went above 68°C.


I'm really sorry to hear about your fried egg







All the facts you've listed seem safe enough (though I for one am not intending to try for 4.7) except OCCT -- did you have AVX instructions enabled or disabled?

Also, the VRMs never went above 68C but how about core temps?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear about your fried egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the facts you've listed seem safe enough (though I for one am not intending to try for 4.7) except OCCT -- did you have AVX instructions enabled or disabled?
> 
> Also, the VRMs never went above 68C but how about core temps?


The core hit low 80s and I was running pretty low volts for 4.7.. Yes I should probably not have run OCCT when at 4.7 GHz, but still, the board dying and taking the CPU with it is not good. OCCT is a bit more intense than RealBench or AIDA64 but it is nothing like Prime95/LinX.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear about your fried egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the facts you've listed seem safe enough (though I for one am not intending to try for 4.7) except OCCT -- did you have AVX instructions enabled or disabled?
> 
> Also, the VRMs never went above 68C but how about core temps?
> 
> 
> 
> The core hit low 80s and I was running pretty low volts for 4.7.. Yes I should probably not have run OCCT when at 4.7 GHz, but still, the board dying and taking the CPU with it is not good. OCCT is a bit more intense than RealBench or AIDA64 but it is nothing like Prime95/LinX.
Click to expand...

When you say "the core hit low 80s" (singular, not plural) I hope that was cores 0 thru 8 and not just the single "cpu temp" sensor which always measures lower than the cores. But I know you know your stuff. You have my sympathy on the dead board and cpu for sure.

Also, I always seem to read that even a short excursion into the 90s (C), although it should be avoided, won't ruin anything, it will just degrade the equipment if maintained for a long time. And it's not like you did even that. So I guess some part of your combination of parts was unexpectedly fragile from the factory.


----------



## einnairo

Hi guys
can i check whats a good place to start for oc of the deluxe + 5930K.

Like to hear the core voltages and cpu ratio.

also core voltage to increase in increments of 0.05v?

pls advise a noob first timer here.

thanks.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Hi guys
> can i check whats a good place to start for oc of the deluxe + 5930K.
> 
> Like to hear the core voltages and cpu ratio.
> 
> also core voltage to increase in increments of 0.05v?
> 
> pls advise a noob first timer here.
> 
> thanks.


You can start with the 5960X overclocking guide linked on the 1st post on the 1st page of this thread. Everything it says will work for the 5930K except for any specific mention of 8 cores. Successful settings for a 5960X overclock will be slightly more conservative than needed for 5930K due to the 5960X producing significantly more heat with 1/3 more cores. Therefore if you follow the 5960X guide you will have a good base to start from and most likely will be able to push somewhat farther from there.

As for core voltage, you're likely to head straight for somewhere around 1.3 and then work up more slowly from there because the heat goes up very fast after that. I see you have excellent cooling, so your voltage of caution may be a bit higher, but for many of us after about 1.32 the steps are much smaller, like 0.005 or even less. More likely, though, you ought to pick a voltage that gives temperatures you can handle, and then see how much speed you can fit into it, rather than the old technique of raising both speed and voltage in alternation.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> ok,I will retest at the 16GB level and report back,thanks


ok,here it is as you requested


----------



## OverclockerFox

Thanks for the answers, SkiMountaineer!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love my old Noctua on my X58 rig. But here we are in X99 territory. It's possible to use the strongest air cooling solutions for a 5960X but given the price of the whole system it's kind of out of proportion to not install stronger cooling. On a $2000 system it's not worth saving a few bucks only to be forced to stop overclocking almost 0.2 volts lower than you would on water. Even Intel recommends skipping air cooling for the 5960X and going straight to water.


Ehhhhh... I think I might have to disagree slightly. From what I remember from Tom Logan's videos and reviews, the NH-D series coolers are essentially equal to watercooling, and beat out pretty much all CLC's on the market. I might be remembering wrong, but I'd have to go through a lot of videos and articles from TTL to double-check. Saying watercooling gives better temperatures as a whole is an oxymoron; whether it's air cooling or watercooling, it depends on the gear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Absolutely water-cool it! But you don't have to build a custom loop unless that's your specialty. Just pick up any quick All-In-One water cooling solution that has a 240 radiator and you're just about guaranteed to overclock to 4.5GHz easy, and that's without all the expense and specialization of blocks and tubing. Of course if you have that desire to custom water cool, go for it -- but then I can't imagine why you'd even slightly consider air cooling your 5960X.


I can't quite pin it down, but there's something about CLC's that puts me off. Maybe it's because it strikes me as a lazy way to try watercooling, or maybe because I've heard the odd story about some models leaking or having the pump die in them. I'm also put off by the idea of using a CPU cooling assembly which I can't see the inside of and which I just have to trust will work. With the NH-D coolers, since it's good fans that power it, they'd probably keep on spinning for years, even on 24/7, unless something gets jammed in them or they get choked by dust to the point where they stop spinning or break. Water can be a very destructive substance, and coupled with the stresses of fluid dynamics.... well, if I had to make a bet on which would last longer, a watercooling pump or a Noctua fan, I'd bet on the fan lasting longer.

I still have the reservations about watercooling I did before. Can watercooling result in more risk for your gear if it goes wrong? Yes. Is it good value for money compared to air cooling? No. Can you push overclocks a little higher with a good watercooling setup? Yes. Does watercooling outperform air cooling universally? No. Can it give lower and more consistent CPU/GPU temperatures? Yes.
Overall, it's throwing a ton of money at cooling to get a slight edge. Some people might find it worth it, some don't. The only reason I'm considering it is that it seems that Broadwell-E will be X99 too, so I'd be able to use the same watercooling setup with the X-series Broadwell-E chips, since the R5E will be still be compatible with BW-E, from what Intel is saying. IE I would be able to use the same full-board block with BW-E.

Also, how much better for watercooling is the CM Cosmos 2 versus the HAF-X? Should I wait until I get my preferred case, the Cosmos 2, before I set up the watercooling system?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Successful settings for a 5960X overclock will be slightly more conservative than needed for 5930K due to the 5960X producing significantly more heat with 1/3 more cores.


I would like to see a review the quantify the heat difference.
what is the difference we are talking about? 10c more? 5c more? 20c more?


----------



## TeamSwitcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I can't quite pin it down, but there's something about CLC's that puts me off. Maybe it's because it strikes me as a lazy way to try watercooling, or maybe because I've heard the odd story about some models leaking or having the pump die in them. I'm also put off by the idea of using a CPU cooling assembly which I can't see the inside of and which I just have to trust will work.


There is one advantage to using a CLC over Air Cooling. Hanging a large and heavy heat sink off the motherboard can generate a bit of torque. One system maker ditched air-cooled heat-sinks because motherboards were getting broken during shipping. If your building a portable rig (or just like to move your rig around) the low profile and weight of a cooling block is desirable. I've had three CLCs and only one issue - pump noise on a Corsair H60 - but it was easily fixed with a $7.99 Zalman fan controller. My Corsair H75 and H105 have been flawless - respectable cooling, low noise, and very easy to install. Sometimes there's nothing wrong with being lazy.


----------



## compunerdy

Thanks everyone for the help and advice..

My system seems happy at 4.5 with 1.31v... passed 2x 30min realbench stress tests so far.. one of these days I will leave it on for a longer run.

One thing of note is that with my Corsair 500R case with the H110 on top pulling air in (probably be better pushing out) if I remove the grill/dust shield the CPU max temp went down 8 deg C with no other changes. Grills with small holes can evidently make a drastic difference on how much air is pulled in.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I would like to see a review the quantify the heat difference.
> what is the difference we are talking about? 10c more? 5c more? 20c more?


You quoted the wrong person there lol


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You quoted the wrong person there lol


I'm sorry


----------



## MunneY

Welp... I've got a dead DIMM slot in my X99-Deluxe.... Now to start the nightmare of Asus RMA!

I'm really hoping that the board is the issue with my overclocking and everything.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Welp... I've got a dead DIMM slot in my X99-Deluxe.... Now to start the nightmare of Asus RMA!
> 
> I'm really hoping that the board is the issue with my overclocking and everything.


Dead or faulty DIMM slot... *by any chance is it slot B1?*


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Dead or faulty DIMM slot... *by any chance is it slot B1?*


D1...


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Dead or faulty DIMM slot... *by any chance is it slot B1?*
> 
> 
> 
> D1...
Click to expand...

Ahh. Sorry, in between posts I saw you mention D1 on the other discussion thread but I couldn't get back over here fast enough to un-ask my question.

Well, there's two or three of us with a bad B1 on this board so far (at least who have spoken up). May be interesting that D1 and B1 pair together as the first two slots to populate, or maybe just coincidence.

My B1 is not fully dead, it just won't run above 2800Mhz no matter what voltage or any other settings. I'm doing ok with 2666 and low latency, but it's still something I am going to RMA. Another user reported his B1 will go above 2400 but only with a large amount of extra voltage, and he tested well to make sure it was not just the RAM.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Welp... I've got a dead DIMM slot in my X99-Deluxe.... Now to start the nightmare of Asus RMA!
> 
> I'm really hoping that the board is the issue with my overclocking and everything.


I've had dead DIMM slots due to overtightening of the nearby mounting screw. Might be worth a try ...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've had dead DIMM slots due to overtightening of the nearby mounting screw. Might be worth a try ...


I can't "untighten" mine because its on a phase change.. i matched them turn for turn on all 4 corners.


----------



## djgar

If you're referring to the CPU mounting screws, I was referring to the MB mounting screw near the DIMMs - sorry, should have been more specific.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> When you say "the core hit low 80s" (singular, not plural) I hope that was cores 0 thru 8 and not just the single "cpu temp" sensor which always measures lower than the cores. But I know you know your stuff. You have my sympathy on the dead board and cpu for sure.
> 
> Also, I always seem to read that even a short excursion into the 90s (C), although it should be avoided, won't ruin anything, it will just degrade the equipment if maintained for a long time. And it's not like you did even that. So I guess some part of your combination of parts was unexpectedly fragile from the factory.


The low 80s was the hottest a single core got (my core #2 was always the hottest). I never did get the temps above the low 80s but I did go up to 1.45 volts on the core, briefly, while trying to bench at 5.0 GHz.

I did push it harder than I would have normally, but not that hard as far as volts go. Degradation would be one thing but a second instant death was a shock. I was very careful too keep the VRMs below 70°C as the previous board died as well. I think the power delivery system on the X99-Deluxe is simply not robust enough for massive overclocks on an 5960X. I did pull up to ~300W through the CPU when running OCCT at the highest overclocks. I hope this R5E will be better and my new CPU isn't a <4.5 GHz chip. I might stay away from even OCCT as well (OCCT linpack has an option for AVX but OCCT CPU does not).









Is even OCCT considered unsafe at 4.5+ GHz on the 5960X? It is much less power than Prime95 or LinX draws (tested at 4.2 GHz).

Thanks for commiserating, it was terrible to have such a nice CPU killed.


----------



## djgar

I am truly sorry for your loss







... may your next incarnation be a fast and happy one


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> The low 80s was the hottest a single core got (my core #2 was always the hottest). I never did get the temps above the low 80s but I did go up to 1.45 volts on the core, briefly, while trying to bench at 5.0 GHz.
> 
> I did push it harder than I would have normally, but not that hard as far as volts go. Degradation would be one thing but a second instant death was a shock. I was very careful too keep the VRMs below 70°C as the previous board died as well. I think the power delivery system on the X99-Deluxe is simply not robust enough for massive overclocks on an 5960X. I did pull up to ~300W through the CPU when running OCCT at the highest overclocks. I hope this R5E will be better and my new CPU isn't a <4.5 GHz chip. I might stay away from even OCCT as well (OCCT linpack has an option for AVX but OCCT CPU does not).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is even OCCT considered unsafe at 4.5+ GHz on the 5960X? It is much less power than Prime95 or LinX draws (tested at 4.2 GHz).
> 
> Thanks for commiserating, it was terrible to have such a nice CPU killed.


I run OCCT at 4.6GHZ for hours when testing my system. Although I've got a massive WC system and even at 1.44V temps never go over 72C. I'm currently at 4.5ghz @ 1.33V


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I run OCCT at 4.6GHZ for hours when testing my system. Although I've got a massive WC system and even at 1.44V temps never go over 72C. I'm currently at 4.5ghz @ 1.33V


I wonder if the X99 WS-E can handle more power or I simply got two bad boards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I am truly sorry for your loss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... may your next incarnation be a fast and happy one


Thanks, I hope Intel RMA doesn't take too long.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> The low 80s was the hottest a single core got (my core #2 was always the hottest). I never did get the temps above the low 80s but I did go up to 1.45 volts on the core, briefly, while trying to bench at 5.0 GHz.
> 
> I did push it harder than I would have normally, but not that hard as far as volts go. Degradation would be one thing but a second instant death was a shock. I was very careful too keep the VRMs below 70°C as the previous board died as well. I think the power delivery system on the X99-Deluxe is simply not robust enough for massive overclocks on an 5960X. I did pull up to ~300W through the CPU when running OCCT at the highest overclocks. I hope this R5E will be better and my new CPU isn't a <4.5 GHz chip. I might stay away from even OCCT as well (OCCT linpack has an option for AVX but OCCT CPU does not).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is even OCCT considered unsafe at 4.5+ GHz on the 5960X? It is much less power than Prime95 or LinX draws (tested at 4.2 GHz).
> 
> Thanks for commiserating, it was terrible to have such a nice CPU killed.


I don't get it.
The temps seem fine. Why did it die?


----------



## djgar

Well, I've had a lucky day. My new fans came in Sunday instead of Monday. I've been redoing my cabling inspired by the my case's official thread and the new fans let me create a proper push-pull for my radiator and use the big 140 fan for VRM and DIMM ventilation even if it's inside the case.

Inspired by Compunerdy I now have a fully stable 4.5GHz @ 1.32 vcore and DDR4-2830 @ 14-14-14-17CR1. I might be able to do 1.31 but for now it's 1.32.

I just did a 2-hour RealBench stress session. I finally got a grip on my vcache and vccsa. The vccsa is definitely intriguing ... My high max was 72 in my hot core #3.


----------



## compunerdy

Glad to have inspired.. I have my ram on the 2nd XMP profile which pushes them to 3000 and runs on the 125 strap which seems to me made it easier to do 4.5GHz but that may be just the ram bumping up to 1.35V also..

My hottest core is always number 3 as well.. Here is the last ran I did..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I run OCCT at 4.6GHZ for hours when testing my system. Although I've got a massive WC system *and even at 1.44V temps never go over 72C*. I'm currently at 4.5ghz @ 1.33V


Bull. show pictures or it never happened.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Rma the board.


;-) works great..... Asus Tech NL puts the ball back at the supplier and the supplier says it is damaged. I made a photo to check the pins and the suppliers says it arrived with 3 bended pins...... (both attached)

I am in the middle, X99DeLuxe is dead, CPU is dead as well, EUR 1.400 gone and support is nowhere. It must be my week or God put me in the Asus support hell ;-))


----------



## Jpmboy

did you try straightening the pins?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> ;-) works great..... Asus Tech NL puts the ball back at the supplier and the supplier says it is damaged. I made a photo to check the pins and the suppliers says it arrived with 3 bended pins...... (both attached)
> 
> I am in the middle, X99DeLuxe is dead, CPU is dead as well, EUR 1.400 gone and support is nowhere. It must be my week or God put me in the Asus support hell ;-))


Bro, I've been through the "there are bent pins and its not under warranty crap. Are you actually going through Asus or are you going through the vendor?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Bro, I've been through the "there are bent pins and its not under warranty crap. Are you actually going through Asus or are you going through the vendor?


I have the feeling that they create damage, just to avoid returns and so on. Asus Tech Service NL sends me to the vendor and the vendor now says it is damaged on arrival. They also found some other damage? on a spot wher you put the mobo in the case and then never ever are able to come there again. Strange.,..... and is is now annoying me really....... as if I am a liar.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I have the feeling that they create damage, just to avoid returns and so on. Asus Tech Service NL sends me to the vendor and the vendor now says it is damaged on arrival. They also found some other damage? on a spot wher you put the mobo in the case and then never ever are able to come there again. Strange.,..... and is is now annoying me really....... as if I am a liar.


Nope... I did the EXACT same thing here, but with Asus directly.. 2 straight RIVE BE RMA's where they screwed with me.


----------



## devnull99

Stop making me nervous..







As of this afternoon, they'll have had my deluxe in RMA for a week without any feedback. I'm trying to stay optimistic but these posts make it less easy.


----------



## VSG

This is kinda ridiculous- I was talking to JJ about this a couple of weeks back and he was freely assuring me about steps having being taken across all the international RMA teams to improve support. If those pics indeed tell the whole story, then hopefully Raja can do something despite this being outside his support zone.

Edit: After having seen the posts below, I redact the statement above. Asus RMA has had no hand in that just yet.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Nope... I did the EXACT same thing here, but with Asus directly.. 2 straight RIVE BE RMA's where they screwed with me.


This is all so great. You buy for 6-7k of stuff, build a new state of the art rig, it works great, it is superfast, suddenly (while normally working in Lightroom and Photoshop) your motherboard from Asus just dies (OCP tripping according to Raja), it now seems to have taken my CPU with it as well and......... nobody cares ,(exept Raja with great help here).

So as a customer you end up with no mobo, no CPU, 1,5k out of pocket loss and support is zero to minus zero. "Dear sir, the pins on your motherboard are bend on delivery" Yeah Right........ that was the first thing I checked with a 250% zoom in Lightroom to find issues there. It is ridiculous, as if I am a liar. It starts to feel like a big fraude........


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> ;-) works great..... Asus Tech NL puts the ball back at the supplier and the supplier says it is damaged. I made a photo to check the pins and the suppliers says it arrived with 3 bended pins


Hello

Are these pictures from the retailer or ASUS?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you try straightening the pins?


No, there was nothing wrong with the pins. Photo one is the one I made that day to check pin bends. Photo 2 is the one from the vendor with my mobo "on arrival there". Next p[ost photo as well from the vendor, damage in a place you never touch or see.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Are these pictures from the retailer or ASUS?


Retailer. Photo one is the one I made that first day to check pin bends. Photo 2 is the one from the retailer with my mobo "on arrival there". Next post photo as well from the retailer, damage in a place you never touch or see, left top side at the back of the mobo where you fit it on the case stand offs.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Retailer. Photo one is the one I made that first day to check pin bends. Photo 2 is the one from the retailer with my mobo "on arrival there". Next post photo as well from the retailer, damage in a place you never touch or see, left top side at the back of the mobo where you fit it on the case stand offs.


Hello

Thanks for the confirmation. I wasn't sure as others in this thread were pointing fingers at ASUS. I'm not sure what ASUS can do in this instance as all warranty for the first 2 years of a product is through the seller in the EU. Have you sent the vendor the picture you took before shipping the board?


----------



## MunneY

Before I send mine back, I'm going to had a 1080p video of it from top to bottom and all around the socket. They will not try to blame this crap on me.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Retailer. Photo one is the one I made that first day to check pin bends. Photo 2 is the one from the retailer with my mobo "on arrival there". Next post photo as well from the retailer, damage in a place you never touch or see, left top side at the back of the mobo where you fit it on the case stand offs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation. I wasn't sure as others in this thread were pointing fingers at ASUS. I'm not sure what ASUS can do in this instance as all warranty for the first 2 years of a product is through the seller in the EU. Have you sent the vendor the picture you took before shipping the board?


Thanks for that, I have edited my earlier post accordingly and apologize for going along with the flow.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation. I wasn't sure as others in this thread were pointing fingers at ASUS. I'm not sure what ASUS can do in this instance as all warranty for the first 2 years of a product is through the seller in the EU. Have you sent the vendor the picture you took before shipping the board?


No, Asus is pointing at the reseller for the RMA, the reseller states it is damaged. I have sended the photo to the reseller, as they stated it had bend pins. I had Asus in the cc of that email. This is only the mobo yet, I still have the CPU which is also dead (and a cost of EUR 995) and I am not sure where to RMA that thing. Pretty sure that the reseller/retailer/vendor (what is the word ;-) I am Dutch) will now also say that the bended pins on the motherboard caused that problem, so no RMA as well there.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> No, Asus is pointing at the reseller for the RMA, the reseller states it is damaged. I have sended the photo to the reseller, as they stated it had bend pins. I had Asus in the cc of that email. This is only the mobo yet, I still have the CPU which is also dead (and a cost of EUR 995) and I am not sure where to RMA that thing. Pretty sure that the reseller/retailer/vendor (what is the word ;-) I am Dutch) will now also say that the bended pins on the motherboard caused that problem, so no RMA as well there.


Hello

No promises but I have asked ASUS to look into this.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No promises but I have asked ASUS to look into this.


I understand. Thanks. The most irritating thing is that it feels that I am a liar. I am 51, so if I brake something myself or do something stupid, ***, It is my fault and I take the blame. Money is not a real issue, so walk away and forget. But in this case, the mobo suddenly died. It took the CPU as well and then.... Asus as well as retailer are not at home. I understand that Asus points to the retailer, but thet come with the classic pin bending storyline and as a customer I end up..... *(with nothing at all, only a nightmare on building this rig)

I even bought a second X99DL and a Rampage V Extreme as well ( I could not wait). So for spending your money you get a service level of.....


----------



## Silent Scone

Name and shame the retailer?

I'm quite lucky as there is an ASUS repair centre not far from where I used to work, and their monitor RMA scheme in the UK is pretty lax. They replace and take on the same day as it's based in the north of the United Kingdom.

On the flip side however I hear from many sources close to me that their GPU RMA has a pretty dreadful turnaround time


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I understand. Thanks. The most irritating thing is that it feels that I am a liar. I am 51, so if I brake something myself or do something stupid, ***, It is my fault and I take the blame. Money is not a real issue, so walk away and forget. But in this case, the mobo suddenly died. It took the CPU as well and then.... Asus as well as retailer are not at home. I understand that Asus points to the retailer, but thet come with the classic pin bending storyline and as a customer I end up..... *(with nothing at all, only a nightmare on building this rig)
> 
> I even bought a second X99DL and a Rampage V Extreme as well ( I could not wait). So for spending your money you get a service level of.....


Hello

Please check the PM I sent you. Thanks.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I understand. Thanks. The most irritating thing is that it feels that I am a liar. I am 51, so if I brake something myself or do something stupid, ***, It is my fault and I take the blame. Money is not a real issue, so walk away and forget. But in this case, the mobo suddenly died. It took the CPU as well and then.... Asus as well as retailer are not at home. I understand that Asus points to the retailer, but thet come with the classic pin bending storyline and as a customer I end up..... *(with nothing at all, only a nightmare on building this rig)
> 
> I even bought a second X99DL and a Rampage V Extreme as well ( I could not wait). So for spending your money you get a service level of.....


51, a spring chicken







Ahh, to be that young again!

I really hope you get this sorted out. I did one RMA with Newegg a few years back for a Rampage III Formula because of a bad dimm socket, was getting ready to send a second RMA for the same reason, when through some web searching discovered I was over-tightening the MB screws. Sure enough, I ended up cancelling the second RMA. So I've been lucky.

Best of luck!


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> 51, a spring chicken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, to be that young again!
> 
> I really hope you get this sorted out. I did one RMA with Newegg a few years back for a Rampage III Formula because of a bad dimm socket, was getting ready to send a second RMA for the same reason, when through some web searching discovered I was over-tightening the MB screws. Sure enough, I ended up cancelling the second RMA. So I've been lucky.
> 
> Best of luck!










I even still have my hair and it is not even grey (will be after this) hihi

Praz guided me into Asus upper management already (thx for that). I thought of over-tightening as well, but it is not something I do in general. If resistance is there, I stop. At first I believed it only to be the mobo, not that much of an issue, expensive, but so is smoking, wine and women (and Nikon cameras). It became irritating as the new mobo's arrived and I found out that also the CPU was dead. That makes it quite a bit more expensive and more irritating, as the (re)build stopped again as a project.


----------



## djgar

Excellent!

So for me no smoking, no drinking, no gray hairs, actually no hairs (on top anyway), and Canon (but Zeiss lenses).

A month from now you can hopefully look back at this and smile ...


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> So for me no smoking, no drinking, no gray hairs, actually no hairs (on top anyway), and Canon (but Zeiss lenses).
> 
> A month from now you can hopefully look back at this and smile ...


;-) No smoking (can understand that), no drinking (why) and women ;-) Hair grows everywhere after 45 is my experience. Nikon lenses as well and Sigma Art series, Zeiss Distagon for interior as primes.

I am sure it will be solved in the end. Still smiling, but it is quite irritating. This is a tryout build for a real workstation, in the end I want a double Xeon on x99 and a Geekbench score over 75.000, which is two times higher than the fastest Mac Pro upon today. I am a Mac guy since ages, but since the have killed my MacPro for the small trash model, they have killed expansion and upgrading ppotential, so it is exit with a Mac Pro for me.


----------



## Macsmasher

Raja,

Any ETA on the next BIOS release for the x99-E WS? I'm still having issues. Namely, my STX sound card won't work without sleep / wake.

Also, have you heard of any issues when running two PWM fans off a Y cable to a single mobo fan header? Fan header #3 constantly has problems with those fans. However, I have the same setup on header #2 without issues. Maybe the two fans are drawing too much juice for a single header? They are the Nactua 2k RPM industrial fans...

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=79&lng=en&set=1

I've searched for a way to purchase the Asus fan extension card (included with Deluxe), but can find nothing. Would the extension card work with the WS? If so, where can I buy one?

Thanks for all your help in these threads. We all really appreciate it.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> ;-) No smoking (can understand that), no drinking (why) and women ;-) Hair grows everywhere after 45 is my experience. Nikon lenses as well and Sigma Art series, Zeiss Distagon for interior as primes.
> 
> I am sure it will be solved in the end. Still smiling, but it is quite irritating. This is a tryout build for a real workstation, in the end I want a double Xeon on x99 and a Geekbench score over 75.000, which is two times higher than the fastest Mac Pro upon today. I am a Mac guy since ages, but since the have killed my MacPro for the small trash model, they have killed expansion and upgrading ppotential, so it is exit with a Mac Pro for me.


No Macs for me, I'm too much of a DIY dude. No drinking since my flower child days preference for other experiences, now grown out of







. And women I'll always appreciate. Talk about off-topic!







- my apologies!

Right now as the Thing might say, "It's clockering time!", if you'll pardon the lame pun ...

I've discovered that in the DIGI+ section optimizing VRM Spread Spectrum is preferable to enabling Active Frequency mode. Using my current settings for 4.515 GHz I BSOD after 12 minutes of RealBench stress using Active Frequency mode. No such thing with VRM Spread Spectrum optimized, and the power optimization is equal or better. Possibly YMMV.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> No Macs for me, I'm too much of a DIY dude. No drinking since my flower child days preference for other experiences, now grown out of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And women I'll always appreciate. Talk about off-topic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - my apologies!
> 
> Right now as the Thing might say, "It's clockering time!", if you'll pardon the lame pun ...
> 
> I've discovered that in the DIGI+ section optimizing VRM Spread Spectrum is preferable to enabling Active Frequency mode. Using my current settings for 4.515 GHz I BSOD after 12 minutes of RealBench stress using Active Frequency mode. No such thing with VRM Spread Spectrum optimized, and the power optimization is equal or better. Possibly YMMV.


I also noticed a significant CPU/VRM temp drop with the VRM spectrum activated. Almost 12C on the CPU before the mobo dead ended testing.


----------



## Emmett

Hello

So my CPU 5960x seems to be below average.
Needs 1.286 volts w/droop for 4.4

For the heck of it I was lowering input voltage to see how low I could go. According to aida64 I am currently at 1.776 w/droop and still passing real bench.

Is this possible? or some erroneous reading?

My vrm is hitting 55C with a fan on it. Cores seem a few degrees cooler.

Ram at 2666 stock uncore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmett*
> 
> Hello
> 
> So my CPU 5960x seems to be below average.
> Needs 1.286 volts w/droop for 4.4
> 
> For the heck of it I was lowering input voltage to see how low I could go. According to aida64 I am currently at 1.776 w/droop and still passing real bench.
> 
> Is this possible? or some erroneous reading?
> 
> My vrm is hitting 55C with a fan on it. Cores seem a few degrees cooler.
> 
> Ram at 2666 stock uncore.


very possible if you have not yet OC'd the cache.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I also noticed a significant CPU/VRM temp drop with the VRM spectrum activated. Almost 12C on the CPU before the mobo dead ended testing.


I never tried with VRM spectrum enabled, do you really mean that it lower the CPU temp by 12c?


----------



## sblantipodi

Should I select the Optimized phase and the active frequency mode ON?
As far as I understood with the optimized phase the mobo shutdown some VRM while in idle or in light load, this can cause instability during OC. Am I wrong?

What about frequency mode? What it does?


----------



## Silent Scone

you only want all phases active constantly on a 'balls out' OC at the very top end of the overclock spectrum. Optimised is fine otherwise


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I never tried with VRM spectrum enabled, do you really mean that it lower the CPU temp by 12c?


Lower temps, plus better stability while stressing.

Note: Apparently not recommended for overclocking by Asus.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Lower temps, plus better stability while stressing.


Ifnit brings benefits only, why it isn't enabled by default?
Thanks.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> you only want all phases active constantly on a 'balls out' OC at the very top end of the overclock spectrum. Optimised is fine otherwise


Thanks for the answer.
What about active frequency mode?

I haven't understood what it does. I enabled it and I get a bsod.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Lower temps, plus better stability while stressing.


It can make stability worse to enable spread spectrum. This feature modulates the VRM switching frequency to reduce radiated emissions. While this helps reduce spurious noise, the issue with doing so is that the supply impedance can be affected by doing so. Hence I only recommend Spread spectrum for use at stock settings.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It can make stability worse to enable spread spectrum. This feature modulates the VRM switching frequency to reduce radiated emissions. While this helps reduce spurious noise, the issue with doing so is that the supply impedance can be affected by doing so. Hence I only recommend Spread spectrum for use at stock settings.


Hey man. I do have a dead dimm slot on my Deluxe


----------



## [email protected]

No need to wait for me - RMA it if that is the case


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It can make stability worse to enable spread spectrum. This feature modulates the VRM switching frequency to reduce radiated emissions. While this helps reduce spurious noise, the issue with doing so is that the supply impedance can be affected by doing so. Hence I only recommend Spread spectrum for use at stock settings.


Thanks Raja. Interesting. I'll check that out, though so far it's been kind to me with a 4.5 OC. The BIOS says it helps stability, hence why I tried it.


----------



## [email protected]

I'd ignore what BIOS says on that feature - it does not aid stability of the CPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

VRM switching freq... analogous to x79 cpu vrm switching freq? Any benefit expected at 600 vs 500?


----------



## [email protected]

Usually (24/7 use), no discernible difference in OC ability or stability if one changes VCCIN VRM switching freq.


----------



## sblantipodi

I have seen that 5 way optimizations enable "active frequency mode" while overclocking.
Is there someone who knows what this setting do?
Is it desirable to leave it on while overclocking?
What are the pro and the cons?

Thanks.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It can make stability worse to enable spread spectrum. This feature modulates the VRM switching frequency to reduce radiated emissions. While this helps reduce spurious noise, the issue with doing so is that the supply impedance can be affected by doing so. Hence I only recommend Spread spectrum for use at stock settings.


Interesting. This was the last thing I changed in AI Suite (medium OC at 3,9 mhz) before my mobo died. Could this be the case why it went in OCP tripping mode? I was testing the effect of these setting on CPU and VRM temps. I liked the setting because it brought temperatures down substantially. I read some poost here and knew it was not for high OC rigs, but as mine was only on a medium OC and all AISuite with no manual settings, I thought it would not create any issues.

Reading your post I get the feeling that some of those settings in the DIGI+ section could damage the stuff. Could there be an issue with these setting and some PSU"s? I have/had the Corsair AX1200i, which is by default a multi rail setup, so could the supply impedance changes killed my mobo (and CPU)?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> No Macs for me, I'm too much of a DIY dude. No drinking since my flower child days preference for other experiences, now grown out of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And women I'll always appreciate. Talk about off-topic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - my apologies!
> 
> Right now as the Thing might say, "It's clockering time!", if you'll pardon the lame pun ...
> 
> I've discovered that in the DIGI+ section optimizing VRM Spread Spectrum is preferable to enabling Active Frequency mode. Using my current settings for 4.515 GHz I BSOD after 12 minutes of RealBench stress using Active Frequency mode. No such thing with VRM Spread Spectrum optimized, and the power optimization is equal or better. Possibly YMMV.


This wwas what I was testing before the mobo died on me. Read what Raja says aboput it a few posts further:

"It can make stability worse to enable spread spectrum. This feature modulates the VRM switching frequency to reduce radiated emissions. While this helps reduce spurious noise, the issue with doing so is that the supply impedance can be affected by doing so. Hence I only recommend Spread spectrum for use at stock settings."

Not sure you want this setting....


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I never tried with VRM spectrum enabled, do you really mean that it lower the CPU temp by 12c?


Not sure you want it. This is what Raja says: "It can make stability worse to enable spread spectrum. This feature modulates the VRM switching frequency to reduce radiated emissions. While this helps reduce spurious noise, the issue with doing so is that the supply impedance can be affected by doing so. Hence I only recommend Spread spectrum for use at stock settings."

It really loewered my temps, but it was also the settings that I was testing before my mobo went into OCP tripping........ Reading Raja his statement I have the feeling that there is a connection there......


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> This wwas what I was testing before the mobo died on me. Read what Raja says aboput it a few posts further:
> 
> "It can make stability worse to enable spread spectrum. This feature modulates the VRM switching frequency to reduce radiated emissions. While this helps reduce spurious noise, the issue with doing so is that the supply impedance can be affected by doing so. Hence I only recommend Spread spectrum for use at stock settings."
> 
> Not sure you want this setting....


I finally finished a 2-hour stress at 4.515 GHz, this time with Spread Spectrum disabled. I did raise my vcache offset up to .13 but that hadn't helped the long stressing before.

So to rephrase my previous post (which I edited to note Raja's comment as not good for OC), spread Spectrum is better than Frequency Switching but better still to disable both when overclocking ...

I also noticed only a 1 degree difference in VRM temps this time around. Maybe my now better VRM / DIMM airflow is evening it up.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I finally finished a 2-hour stress at 4.515 GHz, this time with Spread Spectrum disabled. I did raise my vcache offset up to .13 but that hadn't helped the long stressing before.
> 
> So to rephrase my previous post (which I edited to note Raja's comment as not good for OC), spread Spectrum is better than Frequency Switching but better still to disable both when overclocking ...
> 
> I also noticed only a 1 degree difference in VRM temps this time around. Maybe my now better VRM / DIMM airflow is evening it up.


I put a higher speed fan in and cleared a 4 HDD case in the top front section of my case, so I have full airflow there coming in and no HDD casing there in the airflow stream. In the new Nanoxia I put the Kraken X61 unit and fans in the front section against the HDD cases to free airflow from the two top fans, pulling air out and creating free aitflow over the DIMM section and VRM.


----------



## Silent Scone

I have spread spectrum enabled on my overclock. Works fine here with settings in my sig. His comment can go either way really as it is _better_ to disable a lot of power saving features when overclocking. If you can overclock without disabling them then that's obviously the route you want to take.

I don't think he is implying the setting can cause failure whilst overclocking either, only that it can potentially stop you from reaching your highest achievable medium when overclocking


----------



## Silent Scone

Just to add on previous, here is a bit of legislation from the Maximus VI LGA1150 overclocking guide.
Quote:


> It is highly recommended to Enable VRM Spread Spectrum or Enable Active Frequency Mode *when not intending to set the CPU Fixed Frequency to the highest level* to allow less emission of electromagnetic interference or better power saving.


Different platform, but again no issues here. I think like most things it's system dependant and if it works for you then so be it.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just to add on previous, here is a bit of legislation from the Maximus VI LGA1150 overclocking guide.
> Different platform, but again no issues here. I think like most things it's system dependant and if it works for you then so be it.


Yep, Raja more or less states "use on default clock settings only"


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Yep, Raja more or less states "use on default clock settings only"


No I don't think he is, it's not as black and white as that. And I don't think it had anything to do what so ever with your failure.

The piece I linked is implying that when overclocking at the higher end of your samples capabilities it is best to disable it, otherwise leave enabled. If that is somehow different for LGA 2011-v3 is obviously another matter, however it at least appears to be the same modulation technique


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I did one RMA with Newegg a few years back for a Rampage III Formula because of a bad dimm socket, was getting ready to send a second RMA for the same reason, when through some web searching discovered I was over-tightening the MB screws. Sure enough, I ended up cancelling the second RMA.


Wow, I've been dealing with a Slot B1 on my X99-E WS that drops out above 2800MHz. And I forgot since my last build (5 years ago) about how overtightening a heat sink can flex the processor seat just enough to cause contact problems that show up as DRAM issues.

I'm going to have to try backing off the screws on my AIO water pump mount (Enermax Liqtech 240). How tight is too tight? I have not torqued hard on them with a screwdriver; I just got all four finger tight, and then used the screwdriver to gently turn them until resistance went up more sharply. I would not say that I cranked them down hard.

Would it be safe/accurate to say that you don't want to tighten those until they (gently) run out of travel -- that instead you want to only tighten them to somewhere in the midrange of the screw thread, where the rest of the pressure is just delivered by the springs built into the mounts?

I'll give it a shot... that would be great if I don't have to RMA both board and CPU and possibly DRAM.

Is it safe to just back off on the screws a bit and not do the whole mount and TIM application over? Seems so, if I'm not going to make a really large difference. I'll watch temps closely, though.

Just what I needed, another reason to stay up extra late on a work night


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Not sure you want it. This is what Raja says: "It can make stability worse to enable spread spectrum. This feature modulates the VRM switching frequency to reduce radiated emissions. While this helps reduce spurious noise, the issue with doing so is that the supply impedance can be affected by doing so. Hence I only recommend Spread spectrum for use at stock settings."
> It really loewered my temps, but it was also the settings that I was testing before my mobo went into OCP tripping........ Reading Raja his statement I have the feeling that there is a connection there......


interesting, I will try enabling it, if I'm stable I'll leave it enabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I finally finished a 2-hour stress at 4.515 GHz, this time with Spread Spectrum disabled. I did raise my vcache offset up to .13 but that hadn't helped the long stressing before.
> So to rephrase my previous post (which I edited to note Raja's comment as not good for OC), spread Spectrum is better than Frequency Switching but better still to disable both when overclocking ...
> I also noticed only a 1 degree difference in VRM temps this time around. Maybe my now better VRM / DIMM airflow is evening it up.


I have understood what spread spectrum does but I haven't understood what "Active Frequency Mode" does.
AiSuite enable it by while doing a 5 way optimizations, is it good to enable it? Is it not good? Why? Pros and Cons?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Hmm actually maybe you were talking about the possibility of motherboard standoff screws shorting, not overtightening of the CPU and heat sink mount. But I should check on both.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Usually (24/7 use), no discernible difference in OC ability or stability if one changes VCCIN VRM switching freq.


thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Not sure you want it. This is what Raja says: "It can make stability worse to enable spread spectrum. This feature modulates the VRM switching frequency to reduce radiated emissions. While this helps reduce spurious noise, the issue with doing so is that the supply impedance can be affected by doing so. Hence I only recommend Spread spectrum for use at stock settings."
> 
> It really loewered my temps, but it was also the settings that I was testing before my mobo went into OCP tripping........ Reading Raja his statement I have the feeling that there is a connection there......


and what test were you using right before your MB OCP???


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No I don't think he is, it's not as black and white as that. And I don't think it had anything to do what so ever with your failure.
> 
> The piece I linked is implying that when overclocking at the higher end of your samples capabilities it is best to disable it, otherwise leave enabled. If that is somehow different for LGA 2011-v3 is obviously another matter, however it at least appears to be the same modulation technique


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Yep, Raja more or less states "use on default clock settings only"


Margammor is correct..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Correct.


What would be the point in disabling it unless you were having issues with certain frequencies?

Genuine question as there is a lot of conflicting information, including from ASUS lol


----------



## [email protected]

Disabled = reduced chance of instability. Reduced vrm and components stress as current levels increase with oc.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What would be the point in disabling it unless you were having issues with certain frequencies?
> 
> Genuine question as there is a lot of conflicting information, including from ASUS lol


not knowing any better.. I disable spreadspectrum anything when overcocking. not worried about RF interference (like in a computational farm).


----------



## [email protected]

The guys that write the uefi messages aren't the power engineers and lots can get lost in translation to English.


----------



## Silent Scone

Fair enough, but I'm not just talking about the BIOS messages, it's literally everywhere. including overclocking guides on Haswell from ASUS employees lol. Not including yourself obviously. Then I would be really confused.

Guess I'll experiment with it off.


----------



## [email protected]

These things are complex so open to misinterpretation. Just like we see people quoting white papers out of context. A little bit of info in the wrong hands...


----------



## Silent Scone

I took that snippet from the ROG site so you might want to have words









So when I disable it later and my overclock goes completely Pete Tong I'll be sure to resort to the junk retorts in my distress.

kidding


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not knowing any better.. I disable spreadspectrum anything when overcocking. not worried about RF interference (like in a computational farm).


You can understand my confusion, when there are marketing bullet points such as:
Quote:


> With DIGI+ VRM digital architecture, frequencies are varied dynamically by enabling VRM spread spectrum, resulting in the electromagnetic interference emitted by the motherboard being cut in half, so different parts of the Computer system does not clash with each other, coupled with real time reduction of CPU Vcore power noise this vastly improves computer stability thanks to lower crosstalk between different component, plus it makes for a much safer and healthier computing environment for all users.


I'm sold


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What would be the point in disabling it unless you were having issues with certain frequencies?
> 
> Genuine question as there is a lot of conflicting information, including from ASUS lol


Hello

Spread Spectrum does not fix anything a user might be having an issue with at a particular frequency. The setting is a workaround to bring a consumer components into compliance regarding EMI. Anything that is frequency based has the potential to generate interference that may affect other electrical devices in close proximity. Here in the U.S. the FCC sets limits as to the strength of this interference both at the primary and harmonics of the the operating frequency. Using a 100MHz BCLK as an example this interference will be peaked at 100MHz and fall off sharply on both sides of 100MHz. If the interference at 100MHz is above the allowable limit spread spectrum can be used to bring the signal into back compliance. With spread spectrum enabled instead of the signal being locked at 100MHz it will now quickly vary between a minimum and maximum frequency. We'll set the minimum to 98MHz and the maximum to 102MHz. The interference being generated is radiated energy. With spread spectrum enabled instead of the energy being confined to a single point (100MHz) it is now spread across 4MHz. As the amount of radiated energy has not changed widening the range of the operational frequency decreases the amount of interference seen by nearby components decreases. Enabling spread spectrum cannot provide any benefit when overclocking but may be detrimental because of the frequency no longer being set to a single value.


----------



## Silent Scone

thanks Praz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Turn that crap off.


Edited for laymen







. I thought I'd read somewhere about the effects on BCLK but was a little conflicted with CPU spread spectrum, which are of the same thing?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> thanks Praz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited for laymen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I thought I'd read somewhere about the effects on BCLK but was a little conflicted with CPU spread spectrum, which are of the same thing?


Hello

Yes, usually CPU Spread Spectrum is for BCLK.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Spread Spectrum does not fix anything a user might be having an issue with at a particular frequency. The setting is a workaround to bring a consumer components into compliance regarding EMI. *Anything that is frequency based has the potential to generate interference that may affect other electrical devices in close proximity.* Here in the U.S. the FCC sets limits as to the strength of this interference both at the primary and harmonics of the the operating frequency. Using a 100MHz BCLK as an example this interference will be peaked at 100MHz and fall off sharply on both sides of 100MHz. If the interference at 100MHz is above the allowable limit spread spectrum can be used to bring the signal into back compliance. With spread spectrum enabled instead of the signal being locked at 100MHz it will now quickly vary between a minimum and maximum frequency. We'll set the minimum to 98MHz and the maximum to 102MHz. The interference being generated is radiated energy. With spread spectrum enabled instead of the energy being confined to a single point (100MHz) it is now spread across 4MHz. As the amount of radiated energy has not changed widening the range of the operational frequency decreases the amount of interference seen by nearby components decreases. Enabling spread spectrum cannot provide any benefit when overclocking but may be detrimental because of the frequency no longer being set to a single value.


lol - that's why my TV has been doing so good since I moved this bench rig close to it.







Thanks for the explanation! Scone summarized your treatise quite well.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol my 900D is directly behind the LCD TV









I'll be sure to read out Praz's explanation to the other half when I turn off spread spectrum and the TV starts playing up.

Should shut her right up.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi;1041188266*
> 
> 1) *Vengeance LPX 2800MHz 1.2V can't boot at 2800MHz 1.2V or 1.35V on strap 100 without getting bd* or jdhsakldj errors on warm reboot. No matter the vcore or system agent I use.
> 2) *Cache ratio stop working on 125 strap*. When using 125 strap, cache is locked at 3GHz all the time, no matter the cache ratio I select in bios. If this is the feature that OC socket brings I prefer the standard version.
> 3) *CPU not throttle on default setting*s, mobo shutdown the system when 95c is reached.
> 4) *Asus is known to require more vcore than other motherboards to get it stable* (see anandtech reviews x99 roundup), I need 1.3V to get 4.2GHz stable.
> 5) *Sometimes some USB does not work* and needs a reboot to get it working
> 6) *EZ Update is an unuseful software*, it doesn't work at all. It continue to say me that there is a bios update 1.0.0 while I'm on 1004
> 7) No way to not use AiSuite. My Corsair SP120 fans are powerful fans and they are very quite if used under 1000rpm, very good when in idle or surfing the internet.
> *Without AiSuite there is no way to use this fans under 1500RPM* because bios don't let me lower the RPM enough. When using Linux I have no AiSuite and my PC is too loud.
> 8) I don't like the way Asus release BIOS. *They release BETA bios on forums* and if all is ok, they release that BIOS on the official site. We aren't your QA team. We are the customers who pay for your products.
> 9) *ErP power saving does not work* on my PC. I have a Corsair AX860i with all ErP supports but it doesn't work on my PC. Ethernet cards and USB remains active when the PC is off. (I have tried ERP S4+S5 on BIOS and S5 too)
> 10) A SLI motherboard that don't bundle a two way SLI bridge is ridiculous. X99 Deluxe comes with tri way bridge only, *should I pay 5€ more for a two way bridge*?
> 11) X99 Deluxe do not include a beeper, have you ever heard the BEEP that all mobos do after the POST? *Should I pay 5€ more for a beeper?*
> 12) I have AiSuite installed, *my Nexus 5 isn't charged at 1A but at a standard 500mAh*, where is the USB Charger+?
> 13) *Adaptive does not work on 125 strap*, why I can set adaptive if I enable 125 strap?
> 14) *Adaptive cache voltage does not work* neither on 100 or 125 strap?


I update the list of bugs that I found on Asus X99 Deluxe on 5930K.
*PCIe Gen 3.0 makes maxwell cards unusable with display port.*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1515655/gtx-980-displayport-issue-anyone-else

If you really don't need it, don't buy this mobo.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> thanks Praz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited for laymen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hello

LOL. I'll try again. I found a picture that can be used for an example. The vertical scale is the amount of interference and the horizontal scale is the frequency. The peak of the waveform is at 100MHz and approximately -35dB interference. Lets assume the maximum allowed interference is -40dB. Think of 100MHz as a bucket and the interference (radiated energy) as water. The maximum the bucket is allowed to be filled is 3/4 but it is currently completely filled with water. To fix this we enable spread spectrum by grabbing three more buckets for a total of four which is equivalent to the 98MHz - 102MHz frequency spread in the post above. Equally distribute the water in the original bucket between the four buckets we now have. Each bucket is now 1/4 full and all are below the 3/4 maximum. The amount of water (radiated energy) has not changed to achieve this. In the waveform example the dB of interference would decrease but occupy a larger frequency range.


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks, to be fair that is actually the sort of thing I pictured in my head albeit even more crudely but the naming does suggest it's method quite well, but definitely not it's adverse effects or indeed it's benefits, hence why uneducated folk like myself read what is written to me on the back of the box and merrily use it regardless.

Great bucket analogy


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Hmm actually maybe you were talking about the possibility of motherboard standoff screws shorting, not overtightening of the CPU and heat sink mount. But I should check on both.


My6 situation was with the MB screw by the CPU & DIMMs, not the CPU / heatsink.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I took that snippet from the ROG site so you might want to have words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I disable it later and my overclock goes completely Pete Tong I'll be sure to resort to the junk retorts in my distress.
> 
> kidding


My OC apparently improved since I was able to do a 2 hour stress that I couldn't do with Spread Spectrum optimized - I couldn't go over 70-80 minutes with it before a BSOD.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> My OC apparently improved since I was able to do a 2 hour stress that I couldn't do with Spread Spectrum *optimized* - I couldn't go over 70-80 minutes with it before a BSOD.


OPtimized? is that "enabled"?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> LOL. I'll try again. I found a picture that can be used for an example.
> ....
> Edited for space ...


Wow, I can understand that!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OPtimized? is that "enabled"?


Enabled, then any new entries under it that have Optimize set so - there are a couple.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Enabled, then any new entries under it that have Optimize set so - there are a couple.


----------



## DizZz

Thread cleaned. Please stay on topic and if you have any questions/problems, feel free to PM me


----------



## Jpmboy

because the little bird shower gif was cleaned... watch for the sneeze!



anyway - VRM spreadspectrum is best disabled when overclocking is the summary.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> because the little bird shower gif was cleaned... watch for the sneeze!
> 
> 
> 
> anyway - VRM spreadspectrum is best disabled when overclocking is the summary.


I LOVE that gif Lol... mesmerizes me every time


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Hmm actually maybe you were talking about the possibility of motherboard standoff screws shorting, not overtightening of the CPU and heat sink mount. But I should check on both.
> 
> 
> 
> My6 situation was with the MB screw by the CPU & DIMMs, not the CPU / heatsink.
Click to expand...

So how did you figure it out? Was it visibly making electrical contact? Did you just have issues that pointed to the possibility of motherboard grounding errors so you went around and added rubber or paper washers to the mount screws or something?

Should we all be using washers all the time for the motherboard mount screws, or is it safe enough to just install those screws plain as long as we're very careful that they're centered up?

Meanwhile on my CPU socket I did back off the pressure screws so that the springs can do their job rather than running with the springs fully compressed (though I repeat that I never torqued down past that point, it's just that I fully compressed the springs). Sad to say that did not bring back the high frequency abilities of my slot B1.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I LOVE that gif Lol... mesmerizes me every time


lol - if that can't make one smile...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> So how did you figure it out? Was it visibly making electrical contact? Did you just have issues that pointed to the possibility of motherboard grounding errors so you went around and added rubber or paper washers to the mount screws or something?
> 
> Should we all be using washers all the time for the motherboard mount screws, or is it safe enough to just install those screws plain as long as we're very careful that they're centered up?
> 
> Meanwhile on my CPU socket I did back off the pressure screws so that the springs can do their job rather than running with the springs fully compressed (though I repeat that I never torqued down past that point, it's just that I fully compressed the springs). Sad to say that did not bring back the high frequency abilities of my slot B1.


While I was waiting for my 2nd RMA response I did some searches to see how common it was. I found a thread that mentioned fixing the problem by not overtightening the screw that attached the motherboard to the chassis near the CPU and DIMMs. So I went to my rig and slightly loosened the two screws one at the top by the CPU & DIMM about 1/3 from the right side, and the one beneath the CPU towards the middle of the MB. Lo & behold, the DIMM socket went live. It had nothing to do with the CPU heatsink / water block screws.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> So how did you figure it out? Was it visibly making electrical contact? Did you just have issues that pointed to the possibility of motherboard grounding errors so you went around and added rubber or paper washers to the mount screws or something?
> 
> Should we all be using washers all the time for the motherboard mount screws, or is it safe enough to just install those screws plain as long as we're very careful that they're centered up?
> 
> Meanwhile on my CPU socket I did back off the pressure screws so that the springs can do their job rather than running with the springs fully compressed (though I repeat that I never torqued down past that point, it's just that I fully compressed the springs). Sad to say that did not bring back the high frequency abilities of my slot B1.
> 
> 
> 
> While I was waiting for my 2nd RMA response I did some searches to see how common it was. I found a thread that mentioned fixing the problem by not overtightening the screw that attached the motherboard to the chassis near the CPU and DIMMs. So I went to my rig and slightly loosened the two screws one at the top by the CPU & DIMM about 1/3 from the right side, and the one beneath the CPU towards the middle of the MB. Lo & behold, the DIMM socket went live. It had nothing to do with the CPU heatsink / water block screws.
Click to expand...

I'm going to check this out. ALL you did was loosen those two screws, you didn't add a paper or plastic washer or *anything*. That's amazing. I'll try it or something very similar. Wonder if anyone else has comments on mounting screw tightness.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Nope... I loosened those save two screws, not all the way but I took them from tight to just lightly snug, and I got no difference.

We did have different symptoms, though -- your slot was entirely dead, right? Meanwhile mine was only non-responsive above 2800Mhz.

Alas.. well, for now I'm just happy that performance is so good with 2666 and 14-14-14-38-1T. Going to try for 13 and see how it goes. Also, seems like few people are trying BCLK adjustments, but I had no problem getting to 104. That doesn't sound like much on the face of it, but 4 percent is actually a lot. CPU at 4576 instead of 4400, and memory at not 2666 but 2773. Funny how strictly it cuts off, though, I can't even get 0.1 higher than 104.


----------



## djgar

Yes indeed, my DIMM was totally dead.

Now after I got my nice (for me) new OC of 4.515GHz, I was finding reaching post quirky, even though I had done a nice 2 hr RealBench stress and 2 passes of Memtest Deluxe. I often had ti hit reset several times to get the booting going.

After trying a few things, bumping the cache offset from .13 to .14 got me posting properly. Just in case I just finished a 2-hour RealBench stress so it looks like things are up to snuff with the new setting.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Coincidence! I was just now working with exactly the same symptoms. Windows running fine but boot-up symptoms were just a little spooky with occasionally needing multiple tries to boot even though stability tests were not crashing or erroring. So I bumped up my cache offset and everything has been fine.

Everyone says cache adaptive voltage is not working, but it seems to be fine for me. Or maybe it seems fine but it's not actually auto adjusting? It can be hard to tell since I'm not fully familiar with the recent monitoring tools yet and things can conflict a little between ASUS Ai Suite and Intel XTU. I'm running the cache at Offset Voltage +0.265 and OC Voltage 1.127 for a total available of 1.392. But what it really pulls during stress tests measures 1.23 to 1.24. Meanwhile cpu offset +0.225, cpu OC voltage 1.1v, total available of 1.325, and actually pulls 1.328 while stress testing. I will work on getting these lower. Incidentally VCCSA offset currently 0.268 but will chip away at that too.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yes indeed, my DIMM was totally dead.
> 
> Now after I got my nice (for me) new OC of 4.515GHz, I was finding reaching post quirky, even though I had done a nice 2 hr RealBench stress and 2 passes of Memtest Deluxe. I often had ti hit reset several times to get the booting going.
> 
> *After trying a few things, bumping the cache offset from .13 to .14 got me posting properly.* Just in case I just finished a 2-hour RealBench stress so it looks like things are up to snuff with the new setting.


From cold or warm? What Q-code?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Nope... I loosened those save two screws, not all the way but I took them from tight to just lightly snug, and I got no difference.
> 
> We did have different symptoms, though -- your slot was entirely dead, right? Meanwhile mine was only non-responsive above 2800Mhz.
> 
> Alas.. well, for now I'm just happy that performance is so good with 2666 and 14-14-14-38-1T. Going to try for 13 and see how it goes. Also, seems like few people are trying BCLK adjustments, but I had no problem getting to 104. That doesn't sound like much on the face of it, but 4 percent is actually a lot. CPU at 4576 instead of 4400, and memory at not 2666 but 2773. Funny how strictly it cuts off, though, I can't even get 0.1 higher than 104.


Might be your GPU, some like it some don't


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Might be your GPU, some like it some don't


Wait... you're saying my B1 memory slot dropping out at speeds above 2800Mhz might be caused by my GPU? Or did you mean some other interaction between the GPU and motherboard grounding issues...

Edit: oh never mind. I think you meant it's my GPU that won't stand for more than 104 on the 100 strap. Yeah, makes sense because BCLK increases lead to PCIE bus increases and those can run into trouble pretty quickly. I remember on the old X58 platform I never really got past 101 on the PCIE bus.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yah the latter, I thought about highlighting that bit but thought you'd figure it out eventually









My X79 setup with three GPU didn't like anymore than 129 on 1.25 or else I'd get initialise codes


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> From cold or warm? What Q-code?


I could do restarts no problem, but cold starts from power off it would just beep once and go nowhere. Didn't actually check for codes







. Pressing reset would eventually once or more would eventually get it going to post, no OC failure. I'm using manual vcore @ 1.32 and offset mode for cache now @ .14.


----------



## Macsmasher

The good news is the UEFI 0701 for x99-E WS fixed my STX soundcard issue. No more sleep/wake.


----------



## djgar

MAcsmasher, good to hear!

OK, I think I'm reaching the rift ... I got 4.54GHz @ DDR4-2854 stable, but had to up vcache to .143 from .140 and vcore to 1.34 from 1.32 for my previous 4.515GHz to avoid instability or BSOD. Memory does two MemTest Deluxe passes. My new top max temp is 77c (next highest max is 71c) up from 74c. VCCSA seems fairly optimized with these other settings.



Time to do stuff


----------



## TheGovernment

Does Step Speed not work on a 125 strap? I got the new 701 bios for the WS board and now when I'm on 125 strap, step speed doesn't work.....
I change it back to 100 and it's fine, change it to 125 with no other changes and it doesn't work.... ??


----------



## ThornTwist

Hi. I have an ASUS x99-A and I can't seem to get AI Suite to work. I've tried uninstalling and re-installing, I've tried undoing the read only and having all users run aisuite3 applications run as administrator, I have tried Asus Cleaner but I get a permission error. I'm not sure what to do next. Any help or just pointing me in the right direction would be appreciated.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Hi. I have an ASUS x99-A and I can't seem to get AI Suite to work. I've tried uninstalling and re-installing, I've tried undoing the read only and having all users run aisuite3 applications run as administrator, I have tried Asus Cleaner but I get a permission error. I'm not sure what to do next. Any help or just pointing me in the right direction would be appreciated.


List the following:

1) Was this a fresh install of the operating system or one carried over from a previous build?

2) Which version of Ai Suite - the on on the support disc or the latest on the ASUS support site?

3) Which UEFI version is being used?

4) Might need to perform a fresh OS install, update to latest UEFI version, and then download the latest AI suite from the ASUS support page.


----------



## ThornTwist

1. I had it working on this drive of the OS but it doesn't work any more

2. ASUS support site

3. how do I check?

4. OK, I'm trying a re-install of AISuite as we speak without doing all that, just to see if I got rid of everything from previous version.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> 1. I had it working on this drive of the OS but it doesn't work any more
> 
> 2. ASUS support site
> 
> 3. how do I check?
> 
> 4. OK, I'm trying a re-install of AISuite as we speak without doing all that, just to see if I got rid of everything from previous version.


2. Use The X99-Deluxe 1.00.90 download. http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/

3. The UEFI version is shown in the main page of UEFI or you can use CPU-Z's mainboard tab in the OS. Update the board to the latest UEFI version.


----------



## ThornTwist

I have the Deluxe version of aisuite3 on my computer ready to be installed and I have the x99-A bios .cap on a flash drive in the bios flash usb slot. I have re-installed windows. What is the exact order of things I need to do now?

Edit: I don't know how to flash the bios. How do you do that?


----------



## [email protected]

Check the motherboard manual for how to flash UEFI. Use EZ flash 2 from within UEFI or use USB BIOS flashback (you can google search for videos). You will need to use a FAT32 formatted flash drive.

Update UEFI first, then install AI Suite 3. If the latter does not work, you may need to reinstall the OS.

-Raja


----------



## ThornTwist

OK, so. I flashed my BIOS and got aisuite3 going without a major problem.

I ran these settings with extreme tuning and ratio only:



And I only ended up with these results:



Do I have a bad chip or something? 4.2 GHz seems pretty low to me. I got 4.3 before. Why?

Also some things to note that I thought might be issues.

1. While I was running 5-Way Optimization, after it had hit its peak and got BSOD, the computer tried to restart but debug code never got past 00 so I had to hard down the pc and boot it up again. Also my PC has been doing this where it turns on, starts to post and then shuts off. When it turns on again, it gets stuck on 00 and wont budge. Why is it doing this?

2. I tried to copy past the AI Suite 3 application to desktop but it wont run off the desktop and I get some permission error. What's the deal with this?

Edit: before I got the new bios and ais3 app I did a full re-install.


----------



## [email protected]

1) Read the auto tuning manual linked in the first post of this thread.

2) Set the system back to stock by clearing CMOS and see if you get 00 errors on POST. IF you do, you need to get to the bottom of those before you start overclocking the system.

3) Your operating system either has an issue with user permissions due to how the accounts are setup or the installation of the OS is corrupt and may need a reinstall.


----------



## Jpmboy

@Praz Although not really a MB question, well maybe it is... when using a DPF with AID64, on each warm restart the DPF looses it's connection/handshake to the USB header (and reverts to picture mode). anyway to maintain that USB connection to the sammy DPF through a simple warm restart? Oddly enough, if I crash the system (yeah I do ) the DPF has a static pic of the AID64 screen, and picks up the USB connection even thru a cold boot. Have you experienced this (well, except for the crash thing







)?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @Praz Although not really a MB question, well maybe it is... when using a DPF with AID64, on each warm restart the DPF looses it's connection/handshake to the USB header (and reverts to picture mode). anyway to maintain that USB connection to the sammy DPF through a simple warm restart? Oddly enough, if I crash the system (yeah I do ) the DPF has a static pic of the AID64 screen, and picks up the USB connection even thru a cold boot. Have you experienced this (well, except for the crash thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )?


Hello

I have always seen the same. I power off the DPF and then power it back on after booting to the operating system. Might post on the AIDA64 forum and ask Tomas if this is something he can duplicate and possibly fix.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Read the auto tuning manual linked in the first post of this thread.
> 
> 2) Set the system back to stock by clearing CMOS and see if you get 00 errors on POST. IF you do, you need to get to the bottom of those before you start overclocking the system.
> 
> 3) Your operating system either has an issue with user permissions due to how the accounts are setup or the installation of the OS is corrupt and may need a reinstall.


Hey Raja,

I had the issue with my system, that when I hit clr cmos I'd get 00. Debug say it isn't used, but what can cause that?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have always seen the same. I power off the DPF and then power it back on after booting to the operating system. Might post on the AIDA64 forum and ask Tomas if this is something he can duplicate and possibly fix.


thanks - I should do that. The on/off cycle on this DPF would be acceptable were it not for the Hello chimes it plays.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks - I should do that. The on/off cycle on this DPF would be acceptable were it not for the Hello chimes it plays.


Hello

LOL. I said the same thing to my wife about the chimes. I haven't found any way to disable them either.


----------



## djgar

Well, it's almost Holiday Season, so chimes should apply









OK, I was going to work on stuff ... ended up working on 4.56GHz







... I need professional help!

So I switched from manual vcore to offset vcore - a whole new ballgame starting from scratch. I made a few good guesses and got to about 24 mins of stress before Handbrake gives up. One thing I noticed: Vcore Offset Mode is noticeably more power efficient! I've had to lower cache & vccsa offsets and my current (though noty there yet) vcore is about .1v less than manual for equivalent situation. I did get up to about 31 mins on manual, but my max was getting to 77c, hence my exploring Offset Mode.

So far I've just played with vcore, vcache and vccsa offsets. Any other likely players?

TIA ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> LOL. I said the same thing to my wife about the chimes. I haven't found any way to disable them either.


that's too funny! same "driving force" here to quiet the chimes. I have blue painting tape all over the mesh holes.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's too funny! same "driving force" here to quiet the chimes. I have blue painting tape all over the mesh holes.


what are you 2 on about?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> what are you 2 on about?


how to shut this little monitor thing up:


----------



## MunneY

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how to shut this little monitor thing up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHH I looked at getting this...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121106592717?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Can you link me to it????


----------



## Jpmboy

Samsung 800P digital picture frame.

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-800P-8-Inch-Digital-Frame/dp/B0038M2RDA

close up:


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Samsung 800P digital picture frame.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-800P-8-Inch-Digital-Frame/dp/B0038M2RDA
> 
> close up:


Awesome... You outta do a tutorial on it! I'm thinking about picking one up.


----------



## VSG

You guys should also look up Roccat Grid if you have a smartphone- open source so people can theoretically make more than just a simple display for CPU/GPU clocks and temps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You guys should also look up Roccat Grid if you have a smartphone- open source so people can theoretically make more than just a simple display for CPU/GPU clocks and temps.


more.. that does what? Are you using it?

lol - i'm not a game addict.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> more.. that does what? Are you using it?


Check out the Grid store: http://power-grid.roccat.org/en/Store/Grids/

It's like android wherein you can have custom number/size widgets for different applications- to display info, to control things and so forth.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Check out the Grid store: http://power-grid.roccat.org/en/Store/Grids/
> 
> It's like android wherein you can have custom number/size widgets for different applications- to display info, to control things and so forth.


Thx geggeg - i took a look... seems cool. I just use the outboard display to show real-time sensor info (even from my pump/fan controller) while the main screen is "full".
lol - "free to get started".


----------



## djgar

Any feeling for what the chances of CPU damage may be by choosing 120% CPU Current Capability? Would CPU fail-safes come into play to avoid disaster?

Currently using 110% which helped long-term stability, but looking for more to get past 60 minutes of stressing







...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Currently using 110% which helped long-term stability, but looking for more to get past 60 minutes of stressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ocp setting has nothing to do with stability. It simply sets the ocp trip point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Any feeling for what the chances of CPU damage may be by choosing 120% CPU Current Capability? Would CPU fail-safes come into play to avoid disaster?
> 
> Currently using 110% which helped long-term stability, but looking for more to get past 60 minutes of stressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just set it to 140%. You;ll only use the current draw the cpu pulls. Is the instability an OCP shutdown?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The ocp setting has nothing to do with stability. It simply sets the ocp trip point.


Weird, I go longer before Handbrake stops working with 110% than I do with it set to Auto. Maybe I'm using stability in the wrong context. So basically it waits longer before it claims an over-current state? I take it this a CPU-internal situation separate from the PS OCP mechanism?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Weird, I go longer before Handbrake stops working with 110% than I do with it set to Auto. Maybe I'm using stability in the wrong context. So basically it waits longer before it claims an over-current state? I take it this a CPU-internal situation separate from the PS OCP mechanism?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


The ocp is for vccin. Think of it as a fuse that shuts the board down when the current drawn exceeds the ocp set point.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

So I've read the above replies, but I'm still wondering about an answer to djgar's first question on it:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Any feeling for what the chances of CPU damage may be by choosing 120% CPU Current Capability?


Not saying the responses weren't good, just that they were not directed to that one specific question, though they were helpful in explaining more.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The ocp is for vccin. Think of it as a fuse that shuts the board down when the current drawn exceeds the ocp set point.


Thanks, I think that answers my question and thanks for all the info.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> So I've read the above replies, but I'm still wondering about an answer to djgar's first question on it:
> Not saying the responses weren't good, just that they were not directed to that one specific question, though they were helpful in explaining more.


I believe I got my answer with the "fuse that shuts the board down" comment, but thanks for bring it up







.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just set it to 140%. You;ll only use the current draw the cpu pulls. Is the instability an OCP shutdown?


Thanks for the motivaion







. Being kind of a lame chicken, I'll probably work my way up







...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thanks, I think that answers my question and thanks for all the info.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I believe I got my answer with the "fuse that shuts the board down" comment, but thanks for bring it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thanks for the motivaion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Being kind of a lame chicken, I'll probably work my way up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro... freaking multi-quote


----------



## SkiMountaineer

All good









I think I may not have mentioned today just how flipping STOKED this platform is making me. It's the workstation I always wanted. I can actually give it tons of stuff to do and not have to brace myself for the slow response. It just hops to it.

The remaining frontier for me is large photoshop docs with 20+ adjustment layers, but you'd expect those to react a little slower. Good technique makes all the difference, such as grouping a bunch of the finished layers into Smart Objects so they're precomputed/cached. Also when I fill out my RAM it's going to be a whole other experience.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Bro... freaking multi-quote


Hey, that involves planning and thinking ahead! But point taken







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> All good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may not have mentioned today just how flipping STOKED this platform is making me. It's the workstation I always wanted. I can actually give it tons of stuff to do and not have to brace myself for the slow response. It just hops to it.
> 
> The remaining frontier for me is large photoshop docs with 20+ adjustment layers, but you'd expect those to react a little slower. Good technique makes all the difference, such as grouping a bunch of the finished layers into Smart Objects so they're precomputed/cached. Also when I fill out my RAM it's going to be a whole other experience.


I'm glad I only use Lightroom, but this platform comes in handy for those images with two-hundred-plus spot removals







.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how to shut this little monitor thing up:


...a bit off-topic , but you may recall our 4k discussions last year re/ 7990s..friends of mine are the developers behind this, in case you want to push your 4k monitor http://www.xuno.com/index.php

...re. your other posts, have you gotten strap 125 stability / desired memory dividers now with the new 802 R5E Bios ?


----------



## iBored

Noticed [email protected] removed the link to bios 1004 for the x99 deluxe. Something wrong with that update?


----------



## [email protected]

It's still up on the ASUS support page. I never had it linked here.


----------



## Silent Scone

lmao. It's a conspiracy. They're getting you to test them!!

Back in reality, you should upgrade to 1004 as it contains some important embedded controller firmware fixes related to certain catastrophic VCCIN spikes on certain power supplies


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Back in reality, you should upgrade to 1004 as it contains some important embedded controller firmware fixes related to certain catastrophic VCCIN spikes on certain power supplies


1002 has this as well. Just 1004 added some microcode changes for the Xeons. All else should be the same.


----------



## Silent Scone

Ah ok, was just going from the official response that Legit Reviews received but good to know


----------



## kalleklovn12

@Raja:

One of my (C1) memory slots does not work properly. Here are two pics from bios. Do you know whats wrong? Also windows reads 12gb, instead of 16gb.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a bit off-topic , but you may recall our 4k discussions last year re/ 7990s..friends of mine are the developers behind this, in case you want to push your 4k monitor http://www.xuno.com/index.php
> 
> ...re. your other posts, have you gotten strap 125 stability / desired memory dividers now with the new 802 R5E Bios ?


yes! 3000 (without lot's of tweaking) @125 is doing great. In fact, it's bd-free at 167 strap!

lol - downloadingf their player (I don;'t do chrome







)


been running this 4K panel for almost 2 years now. Lol - this and the sammy 4K. the old HP30zrw seems sooo small







. I'm suprised it's taking this long for a 40-45" 4K to come out..


----------



## einnairo

Hi Raja,
I think I have a rocket in my pc.

Would you know why the rpm of my rear fan actually fluctuates by big margin?
On aida64, its the same thing actually. I have a set of desktop sensor readings from aida64 and i noticed frequent fluctuation of the
rear exhaust fan. And I thought if this is a aida issue of sorts. But I checked ai suite and captured this photo.


This 1 fan is connected to cha_fan_1 slot. Its a direct connection, not through splitters of any form.

The fan is a Corsair led AF120 silent.

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Without info of how the fan is setup, if any calibration was run or if you've tried with no AIDA polling the system I have no idea, sorry.


----------



## ThornTwist

Could my problem be because of updates? I edited my last post saying that I installed a new OS and it took a while but my computer had to go through 5 stages of updates. It took about an hour for everything to finish and I'm hoping that will solve my post problems?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hey, that involves planning and thinking ahead! But point taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm glad I only use Lightroom, but this platform comes in handy for those images with two-hundred-plus spot removals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


> 20 PS layers and > 200 spot removals is the next challenging project: a x99 double Xeon cpu motherboard with a geekbench build target of 75.000.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes! 3000 (without lot's of tweaking) @125 is doing great. In fact, it's bd-free at 167 strap!
> 
> lol - downloadingf their player (I don;'t do chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> been running this 4K panel for almost 2 years now. Lol - this and the sammy 4K. the old HP30zrw seems sooo small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm suprised it's taking this long for a 40-45" 4K to come out..


I picked up a 50" Samy 4K tv UN50HU6950FXZA and was thoroughly disappointed. No 4K @60hz with 4:4:4 chroma 8 bit color. Will only display 4:2, but at 30hz will do 4:4:4. With a new HDMI 18GB cable, enabling UHD color, and renaming the HDMI port to "pc" and on the latest firmware.


----------



## ThornTwist

Update. I cleared the CMOS and had had windows updates and updated the BIOS via EZ Update. I've noticed that the PC doesn't post and the CPU LED light goes on and I have to hard down then it starts up no problem when I have my cores unparked and after I have run AISuite3 TPU auto OC. Is there a way I can prevent this from happening while still keeping my cores unparked?


----------



## einnairo

hi raga,
none of the polling or calibration done?
cmos cleared, bios to defult, and bios 1004.


----------



## [email protected]

Why don't you try running the fan xpert calibration, adjusting the fan slope or uninstalling aida then? Might want to check you are running the latest ai suiite as well. Don't be scared to try these things. You are the one with the system dude, I cant do those things for you from here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I picked up a 50" Samy 4K tv UN50HU6950FXZA and was thoroughly disappointed. No 4K @60hz with 4:4:4 chroma 8 bit color. Will only display 4:2, but at 30hz will do 4:4:4. With a new HDMI 18GB cable, enabling UHD color, and renaming the HDMI port to "pc" and on the latest firmware.


yeah, only a few TVs will do 60Hz. I got this panel on a piggy-back with a few dozen on a pallet from the manuf that were going to an FX company (march last year I think?) it's [email protected], 120Hz any lower resolutions. Not a game panel. The samsung 4K is 60Hz TN and looks spectacular.
For Redray or Oppo-scaled BR movies, 30Hz4K is fine (they are all 24fps anyway).


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> hi raga,
> none of the polling or calibration done?
> cmos cleared, bios to defult, and bios 1004.


I'm running my 16 fans using Y-cables off the CPU & 4 chassis fans using the BIOS QFan graphical UI in Manual mode and it works great. Chassis 2 is set to DC, the rest to PWM.


----------



## djgar

Is this normal expected behavior? I'm using Offset Mode sign + for CPU voltage. If I start from 0 the CPU vcore / VID rise, fairly tracking the offset value. At .299 offset I get 1.344 vcore. But raising the offset to .3 or higher still delivers a vcore of 1.344 but with less stability. Is that 1.344 a limit set by some other property, is it just fixed, or this not normal?

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## ThornTwist

I think the updates fixed it. Is that possible? A simple yes or no will suffice.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Is this normal expected behavior? I'm using Offset Mode sign + for CPU voltage. If I start from 0 the CPU vcore / VID rise, fairly tracking the offset value. At .299 offset I get 1.344 vcore. But raising the offset to .3 or higher still delivers a vcore of 1.344 but with less stability. Is that 1.344 a limit set by some other property, is it just fixed, or this not normal?
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated.


I'm not the most wise on this by any means, but here's one guy's speculative read on what you've got there.

.299 offset giving 1.344vcore is stable, ok, got that. That's probably just exactly as expected given whatever your LLC is set to.

.3 or higher still giving 1.344 but less stability: that should be a red flag that your VCCIn is not set high enough to give more to the cores while still keeping everything else up (cache etc).

You know, whatever your CPU "Input Voltage" is set to has to be enough to provide all of the other sub-voltages that run everything in the cpu package and not just the cores. Thus VCCIn functions sort of as a maximum ceiling on everything else.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Samsung 800P digital picture frame.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-800P-8-Inch-Digital-Frame/dp/B0038M2RDA
> 
> close up:


i was trying to figure out if i can do this on my tablet but couldent get it right , got to look in to it some more.

i got aida to read my tablet but couldent really figure it out yet..


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I'm not the most wise on this by any means, but here's one guy's speculative read on what you've got there.
> 
> .299 offset giving 1.344vcore is stable, ok, got that. That's probably just exactly as expected given whatever your LLC is set to.
> 
> .3 or higher still giving 1.344 but less stability: that should be a red flag that your VCCIn is not set high enough to give more to the cores while still keeping everything else up (cache etc).
> 
> You know, whatever your CPU "Input Voltage" is set to has to be enough to provide all of the other sub-voltages that run everything in the cpu package and not just the cores. Thus VCCIn functions sort of as a maximum ceiling on everything else.


Hey, that makes sense. Thanks! I'll follow that trail ...


----------



## djgar

OK, I tried a couple of the more obvious things like setting the LLC to 8 and raising the CPU input voltage (Auto was setting it to a constant 1.904 so I entered 1.910 which resulted in a reported value of 1.920 idle but switched between 1.936 and 1.952 during stress). The CPU core never budged beyond 1.344v.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Silent Scone

System dependant as always but I really can't see most people needing more than 7. I run level 6 LLC for 4.4.


----------



## djgar

Actually running 4.56GHz @ DDR4-2866. Maybe Raja or Praz can shed some light. Maybe it is some built-in limit of Offset Mode. And IIRC they don't recommend CPU Adaptive Mode for OC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i was trying to figure out if i can do this on my tablet but couldent get it right , got to look in to it some more.
> 
> i got aida to read my tablet but couldent really figure it out yet..


it's real handy for most every use.. but does use a bit of overhead (<1% cpu) on each screen refresh.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Actually running 4.56GHz @ DDR4-2866. Maybe Raja or Praz can shed some light. Maybe it is some built-in limit of Offset Mode. And IIRC they don't recommend CPU Adaptive Mode for OC.


That's news to me about running adaptive core voltage while overclocking --- that seems to contradict much of what I read here. Hope I'm not too mistaken.

Do you have Turbo mode enabled or disabled?


----------



## djgar

I wasn't running adaptive, was using offset. I may be wrong about adaptive not being recommended for OC, but it rings a bell for some reason.

OK, here's some more interesting bits. I went to manual CPU core and asked for 1.35v, this time paying close attention to what comes up. I notice Aida64 is reporting 1.36, which is more than I want at this point, just want to get over 1.344 so around 1.35. I change the core value to 1.348, still getting 1.36 vcore. Long story short, with 1.344 I get 1.344. With 1.35 I get 1.36, same with 1.353 etc.

So the MB logic or maybe the VRM or something else is making it skip from 1.344 to 1.360, no way to get the 1.35 I'm looking for. Which might also fit in with the offset mode behavior where .3 offset is at the edge of 1.344, and increasing it in .001v increments shows no change. I'm going to try an equivalent offset for 1.36 and see if I do get 1.36 similar to the behavior in manual.

Curioser and curioser. Wonder if it's generic or just a weirdness in my specific board.


----------



## gamerzworld

I'm getting an issue where after awhile this one fan is getting ramped up to max RPM when set to a fixed RPM of 600. It will then stay at max until I go into AI and move the slider. Seems to start when I leave my computer for about half an hour but I've also had it happen while just sitting here. I haven't setup Folding or anything similar that would tax my rig while away so my temperatures should be fine. Indeed, when I look at my temperatures when it starts they are hovering around 30c.

Running an Asus x99-A with an i7 5820k with BIOS 1004 and AI version 1.00.89. Entire specs in my rig info below.


----------



## djgar

OK, it's official - there's a gap between 1.344 and 1.36 vcore that will be skipped also in offset mode. Offsets of .3 to .311 will yield a vcore of 1.344. Beginning with .312 I get a steady 1.36 vcore as I raise it in .001 steps.

If not just my specific weirdness, maybe something that a FW change can handle? Unless it's intentional, which would be kind of weird.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I wasn't running adaptive, was using offset. *I may be wrong about adaptive not being recommended for OC*, but it rings a bell for some reason.
> 
> OK, here's some more interesting bits. I went to manual CPU core and asked for 1.35v, this time paying close attention to what comes up. I notice Aida64 is reporting 1.36, which is more than I want at this point, just want to get over 1.344 so around 1.35. I change the core value to 1.348, still getting 1.36 vcore. Long story short, with 1.344 I get 1.344. With 1.35 I get 1.36, same with 1.353 etc.
> 
> So the MB logic or maybe the VRM or something else is making it skip from 1.344 to 1.360, no way to get the 1.35 I'm looking for. Which might also fit in with the offset mode behavior where .3 offset is at the edge of 1.344, and increasing it in .001v increments shows no change. I'm going to try an equivalent offset for 1.36 and see if I do get 1.36 similar to the behavior in manual.
> 
> Curioser and curioser. Wonder if it's generic or just a weirdness in my specific board.


Adaptive is actually better for an OC - only applies the turbo voltage at the turbo clock. Offset raises idle and load volts. It's cache OC where adaptive is broken. It would/should work, but is simply broken on these mobos.

It's a digital VRm and works with voltage bins... not an analog system where you could have non-step voltage. MOre importantly, , if you are determining that vcore with CPUZ.. it's not vcore, CPUZ is reading the VID, not vcore for haswell and haswell-e. Even on an x79 chipset, CPUZ worked in 13mV bins (I'd have to check my 4960X/R4BE, but pretty sure it's 13mV).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, it's official - there's a gap between 1.344 and 1.36 vcore that will be skipped also in offset mode. Offsets of .3 to .311 will yield a vcore of 1.344. Beginning with .312 I get a steady 1.36 vcore as I raise it in .001 steps.
> 
> If not just my specific weirdness, maybe something that a FW change can handle? Unless it's intentional, which would be kind of weird.


See above.


----------



## djgar

Jpmboy, thanks for the info! OK, time to start looking at adaptive CPU core.

I'm taking my readings from Aida64, so hopefully they're fairly reliable. Frankly I haven't found CPU-Z that useful. With Aida64 I get both core and VID, which currently is about .01 less than core during stressing. The stepping I'm getting between 1.344 and 1.36 is only for that window. Below 1.344 the variations are much smaller.

Thanks again!


----------



## Wireline

Hi

Also got an X99 Deluxe here, been having a nightmare trying to get a stable OC above 4.0GHz on 5820K.

However I have had to stop trying because now I cannot boot windows if I change anything at all in the BIOS. I have to clear CMOS, remove power completely, then restart. I am wondering if the stability problem is connected with this new problem. Also couldn't flash the BIOS using the "USB Only" method when going up to 1004, and cannot roll back using that method either.

The board also seemed to forget memory timings and do all manner of odd things (BIOS version 1004). Its functions are slowly dying off one by one.


----------



## compunerdy

So the system has been perfectly stable and I ran multiple real bench benchmarks the other day (got to page 3). Now I just got a new GTX 980 and was looking forward to a higher score and even though my opencl score went from 50k to 90k my total score only went up 1,000 but the big issue is after every run as it says "gathering system info" my computer BSOD with IRQ_LESS, etc.. message. Any clues where to start here? Obviously I can revert to stock setting and see if the card still crashes but should the video card be able to make my system overclock unstable?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> So the system has been perfectly stable and I ran multiple real bench benchmarks the other day (got to page 3). Now I just got a new GTX 980 and was looking forward to a higher score and even though my opencl score went from 50k to 90k my total score only went up 1,000 but the big issue is after every run as it says "gathering system info" my computer BSOD with IRQ_LESS, etc.. message. Any clues where to start here? Obviously I can revert to stock setting and see if the card still crashes but should the video card be able to make my system overclock unstable?


If the video card is the only thing you changed, did you fully uninstall the video drivers, then reinstall them?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> Hi
> Also got an X99 Deluxe here, been having a nightmare trying to get a stable OC above 4.0GHz on 5820K.
> However I have had to stop trying because now I cannot boot windows if I change anything at all in the BIOS. I have to clear CMOS, remove power completely, then restart. I am wondering if the stability problem is connected with this new problem. Also couldn't flash the BIOS using the "USB Only" method when going up to 1004, and cannot roll back using that method either.
> The board also seemed to forget memory timings and do all manner of odd things (BIOS version 1004). Its functions are slowly dying off one by one.


I think you need to try flashing again. put the bios on a USB stick, post with it in and use ezflash. if the current bios is really borked, use the poweroff (but psu on) bios flash built into the mobo, I'm not familiar with the deluxe - check with Praz or Raja for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Jpmboy, thanks for the info! OK, time to start looking at adaptive CPU core.
> I'm taking my readings from Aida64, so hopefully they're fairly reliable. Frankly I haven't found CPU-Z that useful. With Aida64 I get both core and VID, which currently is about .01 less than core during stressing. The stepping I'm getting between 1.344 and 1.36 is only for that window. Below 1.344 the variations are much smaller.
> Thanks again!


yes! AID64 reads the vcore (and vid as you know). IDK regarding the jump from 1.344 to 1.36. I can see aid64 voltages between those numbers tho.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> So the system has been perfectly stable and I ran multiple real bench benchmarks the other day (got to page 3). Now I just got a new GTX 980 and was looking forward to a higher score and even though my opencl score went from 50k to 90k my total score only went up 1,000 but the big issue is after every run as it says "gathering system info" my computer BSOD with IRQ_LESS, etc.. message. Any clues where to start here? Obviously I can revert to stock setting and see if the card still crashes but should the video card be able to make my system overclock unstable?


That bsod can be many things, but during a stress test - likely a ram issue. also, you did thoroughly clean the previous NV driver with DDU before installing the 980? If not, download a copy of Display Driver Uninstaller and use it in safe mode. then reload 344.60 driver.


----------



## compunerdy

Going to go do all of that but before I do.. do you guys install the whole Nvidia suite? I usually leave off the 3d stuff and a few other things.. mainly just install the main driver,sound, and PhysX.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> Going to go do all of that but before I do.. do you guys install the whole Nvidia suite? I usually leave off the 3d stuff and a few other things.. mainly just install the main driver,sound, and PhysX.


same here.


----------



## compunerdy

Must have just been bad driver install.. I had installed the newest driver and click "fresh install" but evidently that was not good enough.. Did DDU in safe mode and then installed the drivers fresh and was able to run real bench 5 times with no issues. +40k opencl only moved me up to the bottom of page 2 on the leader boards though.. Good enough for me (for now).


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes! AID64 reads the vcore (and vid as you know). IDK regarding the jump from 1.344 to 1.36. I can see aid64 voltages between those numbers tho.


Jpmboy, what's your top vcore while on turbo, if I'm not prying too much?

Here's what I now have observed. My top voltage, i.e. while in full turbo mode, jumps in .016 steps, i.e. for a particular setup, my high can be 1.328, 1.344, 1.36 etc. But below that highest value I will see very small variations as the vcore gets adjusted up and down by the power algorithms. If I set up my offsets for a high of 1.36 I'll see things like 1.358 and so on below, but I can't make my high value say 1.352. It can only be 1.328, 1.344, 1.36 and so on. That holds whether in manual, adaptive or offset mode.

Now I'm trying to discover the magical relation between the offset and the additional turbo voltages in adaptive mode. Several BSODs have ensued







. Right now .3 and .03 are not BSODing but Handbrake dies after 24 minutes. We're getting there slowly but surely







.


----------



## Margammor

Morning (at least over here),

Back alive. Still waiting on Asus and the retailer on some RMA issues and answers, but could not wait weeks and so bought an new mobo and CPU already (RMA stuff will then go in the new office rig) .

All back up and running with ample issues (a few restarts only and solving an F1 CPU fan issue (the Kraken X61 has one PWM 4 pin connector and I used 2 DC 3 pin connectors) and "the old rig installation" is back on without issues, raid sets back alive, data back (first thing I dis was the back-up haha) and testing now for stability.

3DMark Firestrike 12.745 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3181420 and Geekbench 29.389 http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/1216201

Not a great CPU I believe, on 5-way (the basics and default settings) it already stops at 18% OC, so only 3,9 MHz........


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerzworld*
> 
> 
> I'm getting an issue where after awhile this one fan is getting ramped up to max RPM when set to a fixed RPM of 600. It will then stay at max until I go into AI and move the slider. Seems to start when I leave my computer for about half an hour but I've also had it happen while just sitting here. I haven't setup Folding or anything similar that would tax my rig while away so my temperatures should be fine. Indeed, when I look at my temperatures when it starts they are hovering around 30c.
> 
> Running an Asus x99-A with an i7 5820k with BIOS 1004 and AI version 1.00.89. Entire specs in my rig info below.


Download AI Suite 1.00.90 from the Deluxe page and try that instead.


----------



## einnairo

Hi guys need a quick answer. Where can I find vccsa in bios?


----------



## Silent Scone

Hi, this is the system agent voltage.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hi, this is the system agent voltage.


Thanks silent scone.

Just to double check if I m doing it right so far.

I get to 4.5mhz with 1.3vcore. Trying 4.6 fails the stress test. Next I lowered the vcore. And found stability at 1.259v.

After this I switched to xmp per Rajas guide. Switching to xmp, changes the strap to 125, and so I adjust back ratio to 36 (4.5mhz). This fails stress tests, and so I have been upping my vccsa. I m trying 1.08v now having tested 0.8 1 1.02 1.04 1.05 1.06 1.07 all failed.

Do I hv to change my dram voltage? If anything I did wrongly pls advise this noob. Thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone

If applying XMP hasn't applied your DRAM voltage apply it manually as stated on your kit. If you've now changed straps due to this however you're basically wiping the table going on my experience system agent doesn't scale the same across straps. Try up to 1.15 or if necessary 1.17.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, it's official - there's a gap between 1.344 and 1.36 vcore that will be skipped also in offset mode. Offsets of .3 to .311 will yield a vcore of 1.344. Beginning with .312 I get a steady 1.36 vcore as I raise it in .001 steps.
> 
> If not just my specific weirdness, maybe something that a FW change can handle? Unless it's intentional, which would be kind of weird.


on my x99 deluxe I can't even set 1.92input voltage from AiSuite, I can only set 1.91V or 1.93V.
If I select 1.92V it automatically go to 1.91V


----------



## Margammor

Life is sad on the x99-Deluxe building side here.

My first X99-DeLuxe was blown up due to and OCP tripping issue, and it took my CPU with it. The new X99-Deluxe was not stable (low OC and reboots and so on), so I checked everything and found out that two memory slots (D_1 and D_2) were unstable and creating the instability. Checked shortening, too tight screws, too tight Kraken X61 and even took out the mobo on a bench and checked it all.

Conclusion imho, I have two crappy (they are not broken, sometimes they work, sometimes not) memory slots pffffff. Took two memory modules out (so on 48 GB now, not a huge issue) and the system is stable now.

Any suggestions and tips (besides an RMA again)?


----------



## [email protected]

What's the part number of the memory kit?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What's the part number of the memory kit?


G.Skill DDR4-2133 F4-2400C15-8GRR 2 sets of 32 GB.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> G.Skill DDR4-2133 F4-2400C15-8GRR 2 sets of 32 GB.


If you have not already, try using a single kit only and see what happens please. Combined kits is not a good idea in many cases (even same kit model).


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you have not already, try using a single kit only and see what happens please. Combined kits is not a good idea in many cases (even same kit model).


OK then. Took the two modules out now and rig is stable with 48 GB. Tried 5 rebotts after each other and no issues. Had to reboot several times before I took the out. So it looks ok now (but irritating again







)

EDIT: How can I test if the slots are not ok? Take 4 modules and put them in the grey slots? I do not know (how can you see that) which 4 modules belong to one original set.


----------



## [email protected]

If a single kit works fine in the black slots (one dimm per channel) the issue is related to combining memory kits. You will have to tune the voltages and timings and see if you can make things work. I don't advise users to combine memory kits for this very purpose. it can be difficult to make things work in these scenarios.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If a single kit works fine in the black slots (one dimm per channel) the issue is related to combining memory kits. You will have to tune the voltages and timings and see if you can make things work. I don't advise users to combine memory kits for this very purpose. it can be difficult to make things work in these scenarios.


Ok, but at the initial lauch and build phase there were no 64 GB kits on the market ;-) How can I find out what is the single kit? any software that reads serial numbers or so?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Ok, but at the initial lauch and build phase there were no 64 GB kits on the market ;-) How can I find out what is the single kit? any software that reads serial numbers or so?


Even GSkill advise against combining memory kits. Would have been better to wait until a single kit was available









Memory bins are related to density. The specified timings and frequency is only valid at the density a kit is rated at. As both kits are the same bin, any 4 of them should work together in one dimm per channel at the stock timings of the kit. In other words you should not need to worry about which four were part of each kit - any 4 together should be okay.


----------



## einnairo

Thanks mate for your reply. Hey where can I find the voltage on the kit? I took out 1 stick and it reads:
F4-2666c15Q-16grr. DDR 4-2666 cl15-15-15-35 1.2v
Pc4-21300 4gx4 Intel Xmp 2.0 ready.

I thought 1.2v is the standard voltage?

I hv lost the packaging if this info is on the pkg. also I hv to input the voltage into dram voltage (cha, chb) and dram voltage (chc, chd) correct?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Jpmboy, what's your top vcore while on turbo, if I'm not prying too much?
> 
> Here's what I now have observed. My top voltage, i.e. while in full turbo mode, jumps in .016 steps, i.e. for a particular setup, my high can be 1.328, 1.344, 1.36 etc. But below that highest value I will see very small variations as the vcore gets adjusted up and down by the power algorithms. If I set up my offsets for a high of 1.36 I'll see things like 1.358 and so on below, but I can't make my high value say 1.352. It can only be 1.328, 1.344, 1.36 and so on. That holds whether in manual, adaptive or offset mode.
> 
> Now I'm trying to discover the magical relation between the offset and the additional turbo voltages in adaptive mode. Several BSODs have ensued
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Right now .3 and .03 are not BSODing* but Handbrake dies after 24 minutes. We're getting there slowly but surely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Is that 300mV offset and 30mV turbo? If yes, you got them reversed. if you want say, 1.325V at load set 5mV (0.005V) in the offset field, and 1.320 in the turbo field. At high load, the controller wil add 5-10mV to that. It's not an LLC effect, it's just how haswell does things.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Even GSkill advise against combining memory kits. Would have been better to wait until a single kit was available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory bins are related to density. The specified timings and frequency is only valid at the density a kit is rated at. As both kits are the same bin, any 4 of them should work together in one dimm per channel at the stock timings of the kit. *In other words you should not need to worry about which four were part of each kit - any 4 together should be okay*.


this is good info... didn't realize that. +1 (for whatever it's worth to a Rep)


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Ok, but at the initial lauch and build phase there were no 64 GB kits on the market ;-) How can I find out what is the single kit? any software that reads serial numbers or so?


What do you need 64GB of RAM for?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> What do you need 64GB of RAM for?


We are not all gamers or so around here. I am a photographer and videographer and create artist impressions as well. So I have different demands on memory and # cores, actually the more the better in my case.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If applying XMP hasn't applied your DRAM voltage apply it manually as stated on your kit. If you've now changed straps due to this however you're basically wiping the table going on my experience system agent doesn't scale the same across straps. Try up to 1.15 or if necessary 1.17.


Thanks mate for your reply. Hey where can I find the voltage on the kit? I took out 1 stick and it reads:
F4-2666c15Q-16grr. DDR 4-2666 cl15-15-15-35 1.2v
Pc4-21300 4gx4 Intel Xmp 2.0 ready.

I thought 1.2v is the standard voltage?

I hv lost the packaging if this info is on the pkg. also I hv to input the voltage into dram voltage (cha, chb) and dram voltage (chc, chd) correct?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Thanks mate for your reply. Hey where can I find the voltage on the kit? I took out 1 stick and it reads:
> F4-2666c15Q-16grr. DDR 4-2666 cl15-15-15-35 1.2v
> Pc4-21300 4gx4 Intel Xmp 2.0 ready.
> 
> I thought 1.2v is the standard voltage?
> 
> I hv lost the packaging if this info is on the pkg. also I hv to input the voltage into dram voltage (cha, chb) and dram voltage (chc, chd) correct?


The 1.2v in your RAM description is the voltage.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> The 1.2v in your RAM description is the voltage.


Yes Roland but I was expecting something higher that can let my memory run at 2666. Pls correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Yes Roland but I was expecting something higher that can let my memory run at 2666. Pls correct me if I am wrong?


Nope higher binned kits run at that voltage.

My Dom Plat kit runs 2800 at 1.2v.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Is that 300mV offset and 30mV turbo? If yes, you got them reversed. if you want say, 1.325V at load set 5mV (0.005V) in the offset field, and 1.320 in the turbo field. At high load, the controller wil add 5-10mV to that. It's not an LLC effect, it's just how haswell does things.


Ahhh! I could kiss your avatar (I assume you don't look anything like it







). That would explain the hard time I was having making sense of my various attempts including a couple of OCPs. I had actually given up and switched back to offset mode!


----------



## MonarchX

None of the ASUS motherboards support any advanced Audio, do they? MSI offers Creative SBX and Cinema 2, but ASUS only affords the high-end quality sound, but no Dolby Headphone or CMSS-3D or SBX or anything like that, correct? That's a complete killer for me. I don't want to waste a PCI-E slot and $100 on Sound Blaster Z, when I can get an MSI motherboard with the same exact audio features and quality instead of an ASUS motherboard.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> None of the ASUS motherboards support any advanced Audio, do they? MSI offers Creative SBX and Cinema 2, but ASUS only affords the high-end quality sound, but no Dolby Headphone or CMSS-3D or SBX or anything like that, correct? That's a complete killer for me. I don't want to waste a PCI-E slot and $100 on Sound Blaster Z, when I can get an MSI motherboard with the same exact audio features and quality instead of an ASUS motherboard.


Hello

Seems you will have to make a choice then. A motherboard that has the sound features you desire without the need for an add-in card or a motherboard that actually works as far as CPU, cache and memory clocking without the specific onboard sound options you require.


----------



## einnairo

Hi Again everyone. Need more advice.

Overclocking done:
1. 1.32vcore 4.625mhz,
2. 125 strap,
3. XMP and achieved 2666mhz with 1.2v. (this is what the 16g ram kit is rated at). Eventual Dram voltage left unchanged.
4. VCCSA left as auto - on HWinfo it is constant at 0.888v

I am trying to push 4.75mhz but raising vcore up to 1.35 does not help. I cannot even boot into windows.

I read the guide from another thread in overclock.net and it says something about input voltage.
He mentioned something about input voltage need to be raised for that last final push if upping core voltage
no longer helps. His guide is based on the older haswell architecture, so I dare not try anything without hearing
your experiences.
My input voltage is now auto and seem constant at 1.92v. Does anyone have any experience here on input voltage?

also I am not sure how to use LLC can someone shed some light here?
--
Now, staying at 4.625mhz stable, I also wanted to try the uncore overclocking too.
I raised it to same 4.625, and applied 1.35 uncore volts to it -> this does not boot.
I also upped my core voltage to 1.33 -> still does not boot.
Can someone share with me the steps on overclocking uncore as I think I may be doing this wrong. Should I slowly
raise uncore multiplier from stock and keep 1.35v until it boots instead?

btw speed step enabled, c-states disabled.

also to check, after all these are done, i should set these:
c states to enabled
vcore to adaptive right?
VRM spread spectrum to enabled
active frequency to enabled
dram power phase control to optimised
cpu power phase control to optimised
Correct?

Thanks


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Seems you will have to make a choice then. A motherboard that has the sound features you desire without the need for an add-in card or a motherboard that actually works as far as CPU, cache and memory clocking without the specific onboard sound options you require.


Are you saying MSI motherboards do not work? They beat world records and have recently proven to be better boards for overclocking than ASUS. Is there some other evidence that shows that MSI boards are bad for overclocking?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> They beat world records and have recently proven to be better boards for overclocking than ASUS.


Hello

If that's what you know then your choice should be an easy one.


----------



## MonarchX

Are you implying that there is something I don't know that's important? I want a motherboard on which I can overclock 5960X as far as possible on AIR, so nothing extreme. I always went with ASUS before, but now it seems its no longer the King of motherboard makers. It seems to be charging more $$$ for fewer features and the same exact performance and quality. It also has super-bad custom support. Is there an advantage of buying ASUS X99 motherboards over MSI X99 motherboards?


----------



## Asmodian

The OC Socket is pretty big. My experience with Asus'es customer support has been fine as well.

Personally, I wouldn't get an X99-Deluxe to run a 5960X but it seems good for the 6-cores.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Hi Again everyone. Need more advice.
> 
> Overclocking done:
> 1. 1.32vcore 4.625mhz,
> 2. 125 strap,
> 3. XMP and achieved 2666mhz with 1.2v. (this is what the 16g ram kit is rated at). Eventual Dram voltage left unchanged.
> 4. VCCSA left as auto - on HWinfo it is constant at 0.888v
> 
> I am trying to push 4.75mhz but raising vcore up to 1.35 does not help. I cannot even boot into windows.
> 
> I read the guide from another thread in overclock.net and it says something about input voltage.
> He mentioned something about input voltage need to be raised for that last final push if upping core voltage
> no longer helps. His guide is based on the older haswell architecture, so I dare not try anything without hearing
> your experiences.
> My input voltage is now auto and seem constant at 1.92v. Does anyone have any experience here on input voltage?
> 
> also I am not sure how to use LLC can someone shed some light here?
> --
> Now, staying at 4.625mhz stable, I also wanted to try the uncore overclocking too.
> I raised it to same 4.625, and applied 1.35 uncore volts to it -> this does not boot.
> I also upped my core voltage to 1.33 -> still does not boot.
> Can someone share with me the steps on overclocking uncore as I think I may be doing this wrong. Should I slowly
> raise uncore multiplier from stock and keep 1.35v until it boots instead?
> 
> btw speed step enabled, c-states disabled.
> 
> also to check, after all these are done, i should set these:
> c states to enabled
> vcore to adaptive right?
> VRM spread spectrum to enabled
> active frequency to enabled
> dram power phase control to optimised
> cpu power phase control to optimised
> Correct?
> 
> Thanks


I believe you want VRM Spread Spectrum and Active Frequency disabled when OCing.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I believe you want VRM Spread Spectrum and Active Frequency disabled when OCing.


Yes these are already disabled. The last part I mentioned is when overclock is completed, I will turn these back on?


----------



## Dewde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Use one stick and work on it with that. Cannot guarantee you'll get 4 sticks to work as they were not binned as a kit.
> 
> Try increasing cache voltage as well. If that does not work, you'll have to go to the extreme effort of providing us with the model number of the memory module - maybe I can ask HQ to purchase one and see what happens. This will not of course guarantee validation for multiple modules. For such configurations you will have to tune yourself.
> 
> Always best to purchase a single memory kit rated at the timings and density you wish to run.
> 
> -Raja


Thanks for the response,

What would be a good cache voltage to start with, and where can I get the model number of the memory module I'm testing with?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> The OC Socket is pretty big. My experience with Asus'es customer support has been fine as well.
> 
> *Personally, I wouldn't get an X99-Deluxe to run a 5960X but it seems good for the 6-cores*.


lol.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Yes these are already disabled. The last part I mentioned is when overclock is completed, I will turn these back on?


No, I believe you leave them disabled. Unless you return to normal settings of course.


----------



## nickolp1974

Had a very strange and frankly frightening problem today on my R5E & 5960, installed a couple of 5870's yesterday and had a quick play and all good. Went to boot today and it wouldn't after numerous attempts i got into the bios(latest) and it was acting very strange, all slow and jerky so i checked all settings which were basically at x46 @ 1.34v everything looked fine so F10 and try again, same difficulty, eventually got to bios splash and it flashed warning cpu overvoltage, so went into bios and it was reading 1.85v even though it was set too 1.34v, *** whats going on?? If that was correct its a potential chip killer and i would not be happy, someone please explain, Raja/Praz???

Edit: my OC panel also no longer works, just a blank screen.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Hi Again everyone. Need more advice.
> 
> Overclocking done:
> 1. 1.32vcore 4.625mhz,
> 2. 125 strap,
> 3. XMP and achieved 2666mhz with 1.2v. (this is what the 16g ram kit is rated at). Eventual Dram voltage left unchanged.
> 4. VCCSA left as auto - on HWinfo it is constant at 0.888v
> 
> I am trying to push 4.75mhz but raising vcore up to 1.35 does not help. I cannot even boot into windows.
> 
> I read the guide from another thread in overclock.net and it says something about input voltage.
> He mentioned something about input voltage need to be raised for that last final push if upping core voltage
> no longer helps. His guide is based on the older haswell architecture, so I dare not try anything without hearing
> your experiences.
> My input voltage is now auto and seem constant at 1.92v. Does anyone have any experience here on input voltage?
> 
> also I am not sure how to use LLC can someone shed some light here?
> --
> Now, staying at 4.625mhz stable, I also wanted to try the uncore overclocking too.
> I raised it to same 4.625, and applied 1.35 uncore volts to it -> this does not boot.
> I also upped my core voltage to 1.33 -> still does not boot.
> Can someone share with me the steps on overclocking uncore as I think I may be doing this wrong. Should I slowly
> raise uncore multiplier from stock and keep 1.35v until it boots instead?
> 
> btw speed step enabled, c-states disabled.
> 
> also to check, after all these are done, i should set these:
> c states to enabled
> vcore to adaptive right?
> VRM spread spectrum to enabled
> active frequency to enabled
> dram power phase control to optimised
> cpu power phase control to optimised
> Correct?
> 
> Thanks


1. vrm, cpu and pcie spread spectrum (if you have that) should be left disabled (you probably do not need the RF frequency spread).
2. Moving from 4.625 to 4.750 on 125 strap is gonna take more than a 20mV increase in vcore. Figure (rule of thumb) 10mV per 100MHz per core... so a at 125, upping themulti by 1 costs ~ 80mV on a 6-core. If that works, you can always lower it. With haswell, be sure toi increase input voltage if it was tuned down when optimizing 4.625.
3. LLC affects input voltage, not vcore. set it to allow some vdroop in the input volts for 24/7 clocks.
4. view uncore as.. well, another core. if you increase uncore, you need to increase uncore voltaGE(Cache ion Asus)
5. input feeds voltage/current to core and cache, correspondingly, increase it appropriately


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Had a very strange and frankly frightening problem today on my R5E & 5960, installed a couple of 5870's yesterday and had a quick play and all good. Went to boot today and it wouldn't after numerous attempts i got into the bios(latest) and it was acting very strange, all slow and jerky so i checked all settings which were basically at x46 @ 1.34v everything looked fine so F10 and try again, same difficulty, eventually got to bios splash and it flashed warning cpu overvoltage, so went into bios and it was reading 1.85v even though it was set too 1.34v, *** whats going on?? If that was correct its a potential chip killer and i would not be happy, someone please explain, Raja/Praz.


I saw the same thing on my X99-Deluxe a few days before it died. I had forgotten about it as I had assumed it was a sensor/reporting error rather than a setting error at the time.

I rebooted and the splash screen gave me a "CPU over-voltage" error so I went into UEFI and it said 1.85V so I hit the power. On reboot everything was normal and the CPU seemed fine so I assume it was a sensor error and moved on. In retrospect I am not so sure.


----------



## Wireline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think you need to try flashing again. put the bios on a USB stick, post with it in and use ezflash. if the current bios is really borked, use the poweroff (but psu on) bios flash built into the mobo, I'm not familiar with the deluxe - check with Praz or Raja for sure.


Unfortunately I have tried all of that and more, and to add to the problem, the BIOS flashback utility has stopped working as well. The constant crashing has lead to an MBR rebuild. Thought I had it all ok and changed a fan setting, and then BAM - no boot again. Also it keeps crashing and then saying Overclock Failed, when there is no OC applied. Everything is at stock / default, all the TPU and XMP switches are off. Board looks like it might be a scrapheap job.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I saw the same thing on my X99-Deluxe a few days before it died. I had forgotten about it as I had assumed it was a sensor/reporting error rather than a setting error at the time.
> 
> I rebooted and the splash screen gave me a "CPU over-voltage" error so I went into UEFI and it said 1.85V so I hit the power. On reboot everything was normal and the CPU seemed fine so I assume it was a sensor error and moved on. In retrospect I am not so sure.


Now that is strange considering your on a different board, i really dont think it was a sensor issue by the way the bios was responding. Operating it was like watching a gpu throttling/struggling, just a jerky mess, i dont want it to kill this cpu!! Going to contact Asus tomorrow.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Now that is strange considering your on a different board, i really dont think it was a sensor issue by the way the bios was responding. Operating it was like watching a gpu throttling/struggling, just a jerky mess, i dont want it to kill this cpu!! Going to contact Asus tomorrow.


I recently purchased a R5E in the hope of not losing another board+cpu so you are worringy me.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I recently purchased a R5E in the hope of not losing another board+cpu so you are worringy me.


Did your cpu die??


----------



## nickolp1974

To add to my earlier post #2808 should i switch to other bios and copy to other chip then reflash?? Just really concerned now that its going to take out the cpu.


----------



## TheGovernment

So since the new bios on the WS board, I've been getting hangs on cold boots with code AA... I restart the system and it's fine, goes right into windows every time after the OC failed screen. The hang occurs even with completely stock settings. It happens every single time I try and cold boot the system. I've went through everything I can think of in the memory, cpu etc that I know of that can cause the issue. It's strange that it happens on stock settings though...
Any ideas?


----------



## Wireline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> So since the new bios on the WS board, I've been getting hangs on cold boots with code AA... I restart the system and it's fine, goes right into windows every time after the OC failed screen. The hang occurs even with completely stock settings. It happens every single time I try and cold boot the system. I've went through everything I can think of in the memory, cpu etc that I know of that can cause the issue. It's strange that it happens on stock settings though...
> Any ideas?


Exact same problem here on the Deluxe, it even wiped out the MBR on my boot disc it crashed that often. It also seems to happen for me if I change anything at all in the BIOS then try to boot, as well as those random "overclock failed" screens - even though I didn't have an overclock!

Did you by any chance have trouble getting a stable overclock?


----------



## TheGovernment

No my OC is 4.5 @ 1.32v with my 5960x and no issues there. Just since the new bios I've had the issues. Although my debug led would usually just be blank, it finally said AA today..... I dunno lol


----------



## Wireline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> No my OC is 4.5 @ 1.32v with my 5960x and no issues there. Just since the new bios I've had the issues. Although my debug led would usually just be blank, it finally said AA today..... I dunno lol


Oh ok cool. Was that just with multiplier and base clock, or did you need to fiddle with other settings? It may be the mobo as I am having a mare with it, but I was struggling to get much better than 4.0GHz out of my 5820K stable (1.268V). It would _just about_ do 4.3GHz at 1.3V, but the moment I ran OCCT it just fell over.

I know there is a silicon lottery, but that seems really bad.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> Oh ok cool. Was that just with multiplier and base clock, or did you need to fiddle with other settings? It may be the mobo as I am having a mare with it, but I was struggling to get much better than 4.0GHz out of my 5820K stable (1.268V). It would _just about_ do 4.3GHz at 1.3V, but the moment I ran OCCT it just fell over.
> 
> I know there is a silicon lottery, but that seems really bad.


This is my third WS board. My first one died and took my first 5960x with it, the replacement board was awful, you couldn't do anything with it, it was extremely frustrating. It worked fine as stock, so I sold it to a friend that wasn't it for only stock use and bought a third one. Everything worked instantly, easy OC, ram at 3000 no problem, no issues really at all. This is only is only a minor bug, i'd just like to figure it out. Reverting back to 606 bios does solve the problem but I'd really like to find out why it's crashing during windows loading.

and yes, your chip sounds awful lol


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Did your cpu die??


Yes, I had a 5960X that was an amazing CPU, validated at 5.1 GHz at only 1.42 V but both it and the X99-Deluxe died together.


----------



## changboy

Will buy my mobo and 5960x at the end of the month but now i begin asking myself if i will get the RVE with all trouble with bios i read in thread i scare now, will you buy again asus X99 if you can back in time ? or choose another brand ?....i better asking this now before its too late.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Will buy my mobo and 5960x at the end of the month but now i begin asking myself if i will get the RVE with all trouble with bios i read in thread i scare now, will you buy again asus X99 if you can back in time ? or choose another brand ?....i better asking this now before its too late.


If I coukd go back, there wouldn't be a single thing I would change. You're locked into Asus for the OC socket- which is the biggest deal for me. There isn't nearly as much fud with the RVE compared to the Deluxe, and this has been the best motherboard I have ever owned.


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> If I coukd go back, there wouldn't be a single thing I would change. You're locked into Asus for the OC socket- which is the biggest deal for me. There isn't nearly as much fud with the RVE compared to the Deluxe, and this has been the best motherboard I have ever owned.


Ok thanks then i will go with the asus rampage V extreme with the 5960x but its ok i plan to buy the gskill ddr4 3000mhz ?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Ok thanks then i will go with the asus rampage V extreme with the 5960x but its ok i plan to buy the gskill ddr4 3000mhz ?


It should work fine.


----------



## einnairo

Wow its quite difficult to find a comprehensive guide on overclocking.
most sites only play with cpu ratio.... no mention about vccsa, vccin, llc etc.

I started reading this forum from page 1 onwards, only manage up to pg 100 before I need to get some sleep.

From my initial 125 strap, I decided perhaps I should get back to 100 strap. 2666mhz 16 gig 1.2v memory.
Also for the below reasons.
1. 125 strap is not possible for adaptive voltage later - not sure if still stands (again due to me only reading up to 100 pages of this forum).
2. cold boot today at 125 strap, 1.32 vid, 4.625mhz - booted successfully into windows, but crashed after when loading my aida desktop sensor panel and restarted continuously.

I am now running 100 strap, 4.6mhz, 1.32 volts core,1.2v to 2666mhz ram. No changes are done to vccsa, vccin, llc yet. (c-states disabled)

Can I ask because I have reduced strap, do I need to up memory voltages? Done about 20 min aida64 (still running) and seems ok.

Thanks


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Wow its quite difficult to find a comprehensive guide on overclocking.
> most sites only play with cpu ratio.... no mention about vccsa, vccin, llc etc.
> 
> I started reading this forum from page 1 onwards, only manage up to pg 100 before I need to get some sleep.


If you read page 1 of this thread then I think you would have seen some definite mentions of VCCSA and VCCIn in the guides linked in the very first post!

Unfortunately the whole first 200 posts are from just a few days in early September when this forum heated up with lots of people's pre-order and "ordered but not received yet" and unboxing excitement. That's natural but you can skip most of it. You start getting into more specific trial and error stories and recommendations and newfound experiences in what is now the middle third of posts on this thread.

Better yet, use the "search just this thread" tool at the top of the page to search for posts that specifically mention a single term at a time. Spend about a half hour for each one you're curious about such as VCCSA and VCCIn and take notes, and you'll end up with everything you need. Might not see a truly comprehensive X99 / Haswell-E o/c guide until BIOS versions have settled down and someone gets both bored enough and caffeinated enough to get wordy about it!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> So since the new bios on the WS board, I've been getting hangs on cold boots with code AA... I restart the system and it's fine, goes right into windows every time after the OC failed screen. The hang occurs even with completely stock settings. It happens every single time I try and cold boot the system. I've went through everything I can think of in the memory, cpu etc that I know of that can cause the issue. It's strange that it happens on stock settings though...
> Any ideas?


Without a full parts list (including all devices plugged into the board) any kind of guessing, replication or diagnosis is impossible.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> None of the ASUS motherboards support any advanced Audio, do they? MSI offers Creative SBX and Cinema 2, but ASUS only affords the high-end quality sound, but no Dolby Headphone or CMSS-3D or SBX or anything like that, correct? That's a complete killer for me. I don't want to waste a PCI-E slot and $100 on Sound Blaster Z, when I can get an MSI motherboard with the same exact audio features and quality instead of an ASUS motherboard.


The Deluxe has DTS Ultra PC II and DTS Connect for surround effects/upscaling etc. You can adjust most of the parameters to get the immersion effects you want.


----------



## compunerdy

I know this is not motherboard related but.. The new GTX 980 is sweet.. At temp the normal profile is pretty loud though. I installed my H110 on it today and at first could not figure out why my video was shutting down until I took the card back out and noticed the H110 pad was not touching the GPU due to it hitting the small tabs used to hold the plate on the front of the card so a little cutting later it was all up and working great. On the stock fans pushing the GPU using furmark burn in test it hit 50deg in about 3 min and started to level out with the fans at 60% (very loud). With the H110 after about 4 minutes it leveled out at 39deg with the fans at 40% (whisper quiet). Very happy so far..


----------



## nickolp1974

Raja i would like a little help if you could please regarding my post HERE

system

Rampage 5
5960X
G.Skill 2666
Superflower psu 1200w plat

have to currently run at defaults since the above problem, as when in windows it just without warning reboots. This is after switching to the other bios chip.

Do i have a faulty board??

Ran bootable memtest, 2 passes and all ok, just going to run intel diagnostic tool to see if that picks anything up.


----------



## [email protected]

No idea. If the ME version shows, try installing the OS again and if that does not help RMA the board I suppose.


----------



## Margammor

@Raja. I am going nuts (or loosing my mind now ;-) actually)

System was stable since I changed the memory yesterday. Did a basic OC with 5 way optimalisation and went to 4,2 MHz without issues (limited it there in the settings). Temps ok, not higher than 60C on stress test).

Changed only in the digi+ settings all to optimized (not spread spectrum) only in the base sccreen and dram screen. All ok, temps VRM went down and on idle low load system went to CPU 32C and VRM 40C. No issue at all, rebooted a few times for some software and all ok

was working and suddenly AGAIN (like mobo 1) it all went down again. PSU (also new, changed the Corsair for an NZXT Hale90 1000 v2) will not start and is in overload mode. Put the system down now to relax?


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> If you read page 1 of this thread then I think you would have seen some definite mentions of VCCSA and VCCIn in the guides linked in the very first post!
> 
> Unfortunately the whole first 200 posts are from just a few days in early September when this forum heated up with lots of people's pre-order and "ordered but not received yet" and unboxing excitement. That's natural but you can skip most of it. You start getting into more specific trial and error stories and recommendations and newfound experiences in what is now the middle third of posts on this thread.
> 
> Better yet, use the "search just this thread" tool at the top of the page to search for posts that specifically mention a single term at a time. Spend about a half hour for each one you're curious about such as VCCSA and VCCIn and take notes, and you'll end up with everything you need. Might not see a truly comprehensive X99 / Haswell-E o/c guide until BIOS versions have settled down and someone gets both bored enough and caffeinated enough to get wordy about it!


Yes I read page 1 and printed it out. I more or less understand the terms. Perhaps I was looking for someone to hold my hand going into slightly more advanced areas.

Anyway... I am back down to basics. I cannot seem to reproduce where I am stable at. Its been running aida for an hour now and stable but again its basic ratio tune.

vid:1.32v
clock: 4.6mhz
strap: 100
mem: rated 2666 but running at 2133.
mem voltage: auto - basically anything to do with dram is reset back to default. I have a hardware failure in aida, and I can only suspect dram being the culprit.
LLC,Vccsa,Vccin: auto
cstate - disabled

Anyone got 2666 xmp, stable at 100 strap?

Cheers


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Yes I read page 1 and printed it out. I more or less understand the terms. Perhaps I was looking for someone to hold my hand going into slightly more advanced areas.
> 
> Anyway... I am back down to basics. I cannot seem to reproduce where I am stable at. Its been running aida for an hour now and stable but again its basic ratio tune.
> 
> vid:1.32v
> clock: 4.6mhz
> strap: 100
> mem: rated 2666 but running at 2133.
> mem voltage: auto - basically anything to do with dram is reset back to default. I have a hardware failure in aida, and I can only suspect dram being the culprit.
> LLC,Vccsa,Vccin: auto
> cstate - disabled
> 
> Anyone got 2666 xmp, stable at 100 strap?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, 2666 MHz XMP Profile at 100 strap is running running fine for me. Just activated XMP, left System Agent and DRAM Voltage on auto.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> @Raja. I am going nuts (or loosing my mind now ;-) actually)
> 
> System was stable since I changed the memory yesterday. Did a basic OC with 5 way optimalisation and went to 4,2 MHz without issues (limited it there in the settings). Temps ok, not higher than 60C on stress test).
> 
> Changed only in the digi+ settings all to optimized (not spread spectrum) only in the base sccreen and dram screen. All ok, temps VRM went down and on idle low load system went to CPU 32C and VRM 40C. No issue at all, rebooted a few times for some software and all ok
> 
> was working and suddenly AGAIN (like mobo 1) it all went down again. PSU (also new, changed the Corsair for an NZXT Hale90 1000 v2) will not start and is in overload mode. Put the system down now to relax?


Should have left the phase settings on auto I think.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Should have left the phase settings on auto I think.


It is in AI Suite (latest version) and not the bios. Options are Standard, Optimized and Extreme. As the options are there and no extreme OC, I choose for Optimized, which seems logical as it strongly reduces VRM temps as well.

any steps to advise? Reset bios and so on?


----------



## [email protected]

I would leave the settings on Auto. If the board isn't POSTing and the PSU is turning off I would not try anything further.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I would leave the settings on Auto. If the board isn't POSTing and the PSU is turning off I would not try anything further.


So RMA it again?

Why are those options in AI Suite? AISuite is meant to be "OC for dummies" and explain in detail the impact. No warnings and so on. It is easy to say that I have to leave them on auto (after it went wrong), but I am sure now that there is a) a mobo design issue or b) a software design issue or c) both in relationship. I can live with the fact that changing high OC settings in the bios can lead to disaster, but by using AISuite for a moderate OC......

So in the worst case, my mobo and CPU are gone again?


----------



## [email protected]

I do not know what happened to the system as I was not there when you made the changes. I can only guess from here. A PSU switching off is usually a sign to leave a system alone.


----------



## Margammor

I Changed:

- CPU Power Phase control form Extreme to Optimized
- Also in the DRAM tap the Dram settings to Optimized

That was all, no more, no less.


----------



## [email protected]

Contact ASUS Support for your region and describe to them. See what they advise and take it from there.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Contact ASUS Support for your region and describe to them. See what they advise and take it from there.


Aaaah, we now go from Global to local ;-)

To me, after 2 mobo's going dead on me, it seems that there is still a huge issue in some configurations with the new X99-DeLuxe. The bios 1004 update clearly did not fix all issues, so it it remains buggy in some configurations. The Legit Reviews initial found issue still seems to be present


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Aaaah, we now go from Global to local ;-)
> 
> t


I'm not global, I'm local for NA.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'm not global, I'm local for NA.


Well, it is 2014 and sites like this are global and support must also be global. Issues like this are clearly design issues in either hardware or software so that is not local anymore.

Contacted local Asus now.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Well, it is 2014 and sites like this are global and support must also be global. Issues like this are clearly design issues in either hardware or software so that is not local anymore.
> 
> Contacted local Asus now.


Support is local, and as stated in my sig and in the thread title, this support thread is for North American customers.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Support is local, and as stated in my sig and in the thread title, this support thread is for North American customers.


I know, I am just irritated that mobo II went down and is dead an that there is clearly a design issue or a software issue with the x99-deluxe. I am now 4 weeks ahead and only troubles.


----------



## [email protected]

There is nothing I can do from my side to help. The support structures are completely separate for each region. Good luck.


----------



## Jpmboy

On the R5E power phase on Auto is what? extreme? (I don't use AI suite so can't see the setting in the OS







)


----------



## ThornTwist

Uhmmm. I never got an answer to my questions.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Uhmmm. I never got an answer to my questions.


Hello

Most likely because nobody can decipher such a cryptic post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I think the updates fixed it. Is that possible? A simple yes or no will suffice.


----------



## einnairo

Hi I am trying to run realbench 2.41 but upon selecting 16g memory, it says i do not have enough memory, increase page file.....

any workarounds this? Obviously i have 16g ram.

pls advise.


----------



## ThornTwist

If you go back a few posts you would see that I listed what I did. I will repeat anyways: Re-intalled OS first before doing everything else, got 1004 BIOS for mobo, installed AISUITE 3, Took a few days but eventually got caught up with windows updates which was a 5 stage process. Ran AiSuite 3 5-way with no big issues other than that I ran it at 15 sec intervals instead of 2 min and got about the same result (42 multiplier x3, 43 multiplier x3.) It seems like I just got a crappy CPU cuz Voltage never got to 1.27 and Wattage was way lower than previous runs (1.67W); temps were low, meaning 70 on the dot. (New): found out that If you run adware cleaner it deletes some important aisuite 3 dip4 files from PC.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Hi I am trying to run realbench 2.41 but upon selecting 16g memory, it says i do not have enough memory, increase page file.....
> 
> any workarounds this? Obviously i have 16g ram.
> 
> pls advise.


IDK if this is your issue or not but I found my x99-A mobo to easily disengage the ram from the seating. Happen to me once so far and I checked and sure enough the ram was not seated in the bins as they should be. Just check to make sure that's not it.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> IDK if this is your issue or not but I found my x99-A mobo to easily disengage the ram from the seating. Happen to me once so far and I checked and sure enough the ram was not seated in the bins as they should be. Just check to make sure that's not it.


Ignore me pls ... My page file was set to 0...


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> To me, after 2 mobo's going dead on me, it seems that there is still a huge issue in some configurations with the new X99-DeLuxe. The bios 1004 update clearly did not fix all issues, so it it remains buggy in some configurations. The Legit Reviews initial found issue still seems to be present


why you wasn't of the same hopinion when I had problems with this board?
some configurations does not work well on deluxe.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Post deleted!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Is the 1002 bios the newest Asus Deluxe bios?


Hello

1004 is the latest and is the recommended build to use.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> If you go back a few posts you would see that I listed what I did. I will repeat anyways: Re-intalled OS first before doing everything else, got 1004 BIOS for mobo, installed AISUITE 3, Took a few days but eventually got caught up with windows updates which was a 5 stage process. Ran AiSuite 3 5-way with no big issues other than that I ran it at 15 sec intervals instead of 2 min and got about the same result (42 multiplier x3, 43 multiplier x3.) It seems like I just got a crappy CPU cuz Voltage never got to 1.27 and Wattage was way lower than previous runs (1.67W); temps were low, meaning 70 on the dot. (New): found out that If you run adware cleaner it deletes some important aisuite 3 dip4 files from PC.


Hello

I'm not sure where the question is? The 42/43 max multiplier? You can try manually overclocking to see if there is any more headroom. If the question is in reference to you breaking AI Suite I can only recommend knowing what cleaning type utilities do before using them.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure where the question is? The 42/43 max multiplier? You can try manually overclocking to see if there is any more headroom. If the question is in reference to you breaking AI Suite I can only recommend knowing what cleaning type utilities do before using them.


Let me make this as simple as possible. After I have shut down my PC, when I boot it up again, It does not post a debug code (it says 00) then the computer restarts itself and starts up fine. Is this a problem? I forgot to mention that I also reset the CMOS before re-installing the OS (I pressed the button on the I/O panel). Can you help with this weird reboot thing? Also am wondering if I have a below average OCing CPU.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Is this a problem?


Yes, depending on settings and components used this can be normal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Also am wondering if I have a below average OCing CPU.


Full testing on your end and comparing to other users results will show where the CPU ranks as far as overclocking headroom.


----------



## ThornTwist

Now we're getting somewhere. REP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Yes, depending on settings and components used this can be normal.


So how do I prevent that restart process? All the hardware I have is in my rig under 'Bones & Black'.
Quote:


> Full testing on your end and comparing to other users results will show where the CPU ranks as far as overclocking headroom.


If you could point me in the direction of a 5820K OC guide, or even an ASUS H-E OC guide I would be much obliged.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Yes I read page 1 and printed it out. I more or less understand the terms. Perhaps I was looking for someone to hold my hand going into slightly more advanced areas.
> 
> Anyway... I am back down to basics. I cannot seem to reproduce where I am stable at. Its been running aida for an hour now and stable but again its basic ratio tune.
> 
> vid:1.32v
> clock: 4.6mhz
> strap: 100
> mem: rated 2666 but running at 2133.
> mem voltage: auto - basically anything to do with dram is reset back to default. I have a hardware failure in aida, and I can only suspect dram being the culprit.
> LLC,Vccsa,Vccin: auto
> cstate - disabled
> 
> Anyone got 2666 xmp, stable at 100 strap?
> 
> Cheers


I'm running 125 strap but I've found with my X99-A that when OCing on the edge, good VCCSA and VCACHE settings are not necessarily contiguous or in some logical order.

Running RealBench stress and stepping VCCSA .001v increments I've gone from BSOD after 25 minutes to Handbrake failure after 40 mins to HB failure after 7 mins to to Handbrake failure after 3 hours. Going down the steps I may have a 90 min stint followed by6 20 mins, etc.

I'm just getting familiar with CPU Adaptive Mode, which I find more of a challenge becaus I have no criteria for judging the adequacy of the offset value, whereas the sum of offset + turbo is my top vcore which I can judge by the stressing. Any insights into judging Adaptive Offset value efficacy?

Right now my best for 4.56GHz + DDR4-2866 is almost 3.5 hrs RealBench using Offset Mode for CPU core:
cpu offset 0.314,
vcache offset 0.140,
vccsa offset 0.128,
cpu input 0.1920 (auto was showing .1904 but .192 reads .1952 during stressing),
vttdr A/B + C/D 0.7,
CPU Current 110%
All CPU steppings enabled

You can read the various Aida64 readings during stressing on the right of the screen with the summaries on screen left (I'm just using Aida64 stability mode for readings, RealBench is doing the stressing)


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Without a full parts list (including all devices plugged into the board) any kind of guessing, replication or diagnosis is impossible.


My parts list is in my signature rig. It will crash with nothing plugged into it. It's just strange that it's doing it with the new biosphere and not the old one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Now we're getting somewhere. REP.
> So how do I prevent that restart process? All the hardware I have is in my rig under 'Bones & Black'.
> *If you could point me in the direction of a 5820K OC guide, or even an ASUS H-E OC guide I would be much obliged*.


look at page 1 of the thread. most owner's and support threads have a lot of info in the OP.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> My parts list is in my signature rig. It will crash with nothing plugged into it. It's just strange that it's doing it with the new biosphere and not the old one.


The motherboard lists R4E in your sig so was not possible for me to know. Is that list every item plugged into the board?


----------



## compunerdy

Raja.. changing your sig link to 1004 Bios might be less confusing for some. Also updating the first post since it is saying the recommended bios is 0904 that does not have the PSU fixes.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> Raja.. changing your sig link to 1004 Bios might be less confusing for some. Also updating the first post since it is saying the recommended bios is 0904 that does not have the PSU fixes.


0904 onwards are fine for the PSU fixes.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 0904 onwards are fine for the PSU fixes.


Not that sure after two dead motherboards...... It seems config dependent or so, or a software issues. Somewhere in this whole chipset/motherboard/cpu/bios/software there is a huge design issue.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm just getting familiar with CPU Adaptive Mode, which I find more of a challenge becaus I have no criteria for judging the adequacy of the offset value, whereas the sum of offset + turbo is my top vcore which I can judge by the stressing. Any insights into judging Adaptive Offset value efficacy?


I'm still no expert, but my interpretation of adaptive offset voltage vs. adaptive OC voltage is that your offset is only too low if you can't POST, or you POST but can't boot, or boot but hang randomly, etc... in other words, if the failures are at lower loads. I think if you wanted to get aggressive about testing your offset fully you would want to load up your cpu as much as you could below the turbo threshold. I am fairly unclear, though, on exactly when, where, how that is crossed and how to know exactly what it is for a given set of BIOS settings, need to learn more on that.

... as opposed to the adaptive OC voltage which of course is what will bring you down if it's too low either during full load or at the moment of accelerating to full load, just because some cores will starve for voltage while trying to make the jump.

The little graph that is shown if you open up the TPU section of the Ai Suite program helps visualize the relationship between these two and what the VRM attempts to deliver to your cores overall. Notice that (if the graph is actually correct) offset is simply adding a fixed distance on the vertical axis of the graph, as expected, while OC voltage is altering the _slope_ of the graph everywhere above the turbo point. It's maybe a little odd that the setting they give us to play with is a voltage value, when what the setting actually causes is a voltage _slope_. But I understand if they want to keep the interface simple at least from the UEFI side.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The motherboard lists R4E in your sig so was not possible for me to know. Is that list every item plugged into the board?


And okay there are 2 rigs in my signature. Should have said that, sry.
I should erase my old rig.

It will crash with just the M2 drive, or with it out and a different ssd plugged into any sata port, Cards out and even 1 stick of ram. Doesn't seem to matter. Always hangs cold booting halfway through windows.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> If you read page 1 of this thread then I think you would have seen some definite mentions of VCCSA and VCCIn in the guides linked in the very first post!
> 
> Unfortunately the whole first 200 posts are from just a few days in early September when this forum heated up with lots of people's pre-order and "ordered but not received yet" and unboxing excitement. That's natural but you can skip most of it. You start getting into more specific trial and error stories and recommendations and newfound experiences in what is now the middle third of posts on this thread.
> 
> Better yet, use the "search just this thread" tool at the top of the page to search for posts that specifically mention a single term at a time. Spend about a half hour for each one you're curious about such as VCCSA and VCCIn and take notes, and you'll end up with everything you need. Might not see a truly comprehensive X99 / Haswell-E o/c guide until BIOS versions have settled down and someone gets both bored enough and caffeinated enough to get wordy about it!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I read page 1 and printed it out. I more or less understand the terms. Perhaps I was looking for someone to hold my hand going into slightly more advanced areas.
> 
> Anyway... I am back down to basics. I cannot seem to reproduce where I am stable at. Its been running aida for an hour now and stable but again its basic ratio tune.
> 
> vid:1.32v
> clock: 4.6mhz
> strap: 100
> mem: rated 2666 but running at 2133.
> mem voltage: auto - basically anything to do with dram is reset back to default. I have a hardware failure in aida, and I can only suspect dram being the culprit.
> LLC,Vccsa,Vccin: auto
> cstate - disabled
> 
> Anyone got 2666 xmp, stable at 100 strap?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

VId is not so important, it's just what the VRM (i think) reports it's trying to deliver as VCore, but it doesn't tell you what VCore will really be. So I guess it's interesting as a curiosity but not all that helpful.

DRAM voltage auto and VCCSA auto, both: that will usually carry you up to about 4.3 well enough, at least if you aren't overclocking cache too much, but above 4.3 (your silicon may vary) you're going to need to at least start playing with VCCSA -- try about +0.15 and experiment both above and below that, sometimes less actually helps in some situations, and changes as small as 0.005 actually make a big difference once you're near the edge of the right "window" of stability. At the very least experiment with VCCSA and if results get better but not enough better, even after you have min/maxed VCCSA, then start setting manual DRAM voltages exploring the range from 1.25 up through 1.35v.

LLC: I'm not sure what it does when set to Auto. For more predictable results (IMO) set it to LLC 8. Praz has stated this is the LLC setting at which your actual delivered VCCIn will most closely follow your setting.

VCCIn: similar comment to my previous remark about going above 4.3... auto will get you about that far, but somewhere in the 4.3-4.5 range (depending on chip quality, I guess) you'll usually need to start asking it for 1.9v. Look for Praz's post explaining that a bit more VCCIn can actually save you some VCore.

VCore and VCache: I don't recall if you mentioned whether you've experimented yet with manual and offset for these, and adaptive for VCore. Manual's fine when you're just working out stability limits at first, then you move into Offset and eventually Adaptive to save watts and recover some headroom below the heat limits.

C-states: no need to disable these like we used to on other platforms, except maybe for the most extreme cold clockers. Intel seems to have worked out any bugs in C-states causing issues with moderate overclocking (definitely including the mid-4Ghz range here). Some gamers still feel C-states can induce mouse latency though; your mileage may vary.

2666 xmp should be easy as pie at 100 strap or 125 once you determine what your board and cpu really like. Note also that continuing into the 2800-3000 zone with DRAM goes much better on 125, and then 100 gets useful again above 3000.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I'm still no expert, but my interpretation of adaptive offset voltage vs. adaptive OC voltage is that your offset is only too low if you can't POST, or you POST but can't boot, or boot but hang randomly, etc... in other words, if the failures are at lower loads. I think if you wanted to get aggressive about testing your offset fully you would want to load up your cpu as much as you could below the turbo threshold. I am fairly unclear, though, on exactly when, where, how that is crossed and how to know exactly what it is for a given set of BIOS settings, need to learn more on that.
> 
> ... as opposed to the adaptive OC voltage which of course is what will bring you down if it's too low either during full load or at the moment of accelerating to full load, just because some cores will starve for voltage while trying to make the jump.
> 
> The little graph that is shown if you open up the TPU section of the Ai Suite program helps visualize the relationship between these two and what the VRM attempts to deliver to your cores overall. Notice that (if the graph is actually correct) offset is simply adding a fixed distance on the vertical axis of the graph, as expected, while OC voltage is altering the _slope_ of the graph everywhere above the turbo point. It's maybe a little odd that the setting they give us to play with is a voltage value, when what the setting actually causes is a voltage _slope_. But I understand if they want to keep the interface simple at least from the UEFI side.


Some experimentation seems to confirm the slope thing. I lowered the offset by .004 and raised the turbo by the same, expecting the same top Vcore when stressing but perhaps different behavior. However my vcore went from 1.360 to the next lower step, 1.344. Before this change Handbrake gave up after 3 mins of stressing. With the new settings HB gave up after 22 mins, a definite improvement. So on with the testing. I'm going to up the turbo by another .004 and see if top vcore goes back to 1.36 and how the stressing results vary, hopefully for the better







.


----------



## Margammor

Well, an official announcement ;-)): I am totally annoyed by Asus and this X99-DeLuxe crappy and buggy design or manufacturing error. Not sure what, but it is no good at all.









I just put the CPU in a RVE and it is dead. So two X99-DeLuxe motehoards of EUR 700 and two Intel Core i7-5960X of EUR 1.900 blown up. Still not sure what happens, but imho it is somewhere in the design, the combi with the CPU, the bios, the AI Suite software or whatever, but it is no good. As there are people with smooth running configs, it must be somewhere in a unique set on components or so.

I have build PC's before, so to some extend I know what I am doing. I am conservative in what I try and do not really change anything until I read about it and people have done it before. I am no overclocker, so I never go into the bios for OC. I only overclock with standard vendor software (AI Suite 3 in this case). I update the bios as soon as there is a new one (with good results by others). So I am a most conservative builder.

Today, my new x99DL and my new CPU went dead again, just after changing 2 settings with AI Suite 3 (CPU phase and DRAM phase top optimized in the Didi+ section). System was ok, was doing some idle work (only emailing), temps were ok (CPU 32C), VRM went down to 40C and it went ""Pfieeeeuw" again on the PSU. After that, nothing anymore.

As one can understand, I am pretty irritated right now ;-) after spending almost 4 weeks on RMA discussions, emailing, waiting, rebuilding, reinstalling and so one and one. Today, again nothing. Fantastic rig, pretty high end components, but a nono motherboard which kills expensive CPU's as well.


----------



## Praz

Hello

There is not much to how the adaptive turbo voltage is applied. The highest stock multiple determines the starting point of the slope and the max overclock multiplier is the endpoint. The maximum voltage allowed by the VID table is the voltage at the starting point of the slope and the manually entered additional turbo voltage is the voltage applied at the max overclocked multiplier. These variables together will determine the adaptive voltage slope. Any offset voltage used will shift the entire voltage range from the VID table minimum to the to the max as specified by the adaptive voltage the amount entered as an offset. With few exceptions there is no need to use an offset voltage in combination with additional turbo voltage. I wouldn't place much importance on minor voltage reporting differences. Unlike analog circuits digital circuits are constrained to the resolution of the domain they operate in. Because of this resolution limit the requested, actual and reported voltages may all be slightly different than actual.


----------



## Wireline

Quote:


> Hello
> 
> There is not much to how the adaptive turbo voltage is applied. The highest stock multiple determines the starting point of the slope and the max overclock multiplier is the endpoint. The maximum voltage allowed by the VID table is the voltage at the starting point of the slope and the manually entered additional turbo voltage is the voltage applied at the max overclocked multiplier. These variables together will determine the adaptive voltage slope. Any offset voltage used will shift the entire voltage range from the VID table minimum to the to the max as specified by the adaptive voltage the amount entered as an offset. With few exceptions there is no need to use an offset voltage in combination with additional turbo voltage. I wouldn't place much importance on minor voltage reporting differences. Unlike analog circuits digital circuits are constrained to the resolution of the domain they operate in. Because of this resolution limit the requested, actual and reported voltages may all be slightly different than actual.


Hi Praz

Apologies if I am misunderstanding - I am very much learning at the moment! How does playing with the adaptive voltage differ, in terms of stability and performance, with respect to manually providing a constant voltage? Should you see better stability by manually setting the VCore? Additionally, should you also be changing VCCIN when you change VCore? When at around 1.3V my VCCIN is 1,9 - should I increase this if I am not seeing stability?


----------



## edit0r

I am quietly reading this thread since day 1 and although I don't have the 8 core yet (i have the 5820k now) I have the Asus x99 Deluxe and I am worried that my planned upgrade is not a good idea.... although I need it.

Is there anyone with an Asus x99 Deluxe and 5960x that never had an issue with the system?
Is there anyone reading this thread that has Asus x99 Deluxe and i7-5960x overclocked and it's running fine?

I really want to hear some happy stories, I want to hear that there are systems out there that are perfectly fine overclocked and working hard for the past months.

Thank you very much !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> Hi Praz
> 
> Apologies if I am misunderstanding - I am very much learning at the moment! How does playing with the adaptive voltage differ, in terms of *stability and performance, with respect to manually providing a constant voltage*? Should you see *better stability by manually setting the VCore*? Additionally, should you also be changing VCCIN when you change VCore? When at around 1.3V my VCCIN is 1,9 - should I increase this if I am not seeing stability?


This is a (suprisingly) common question.
Adaptive applies a set voltage (that you set) at the max clock... it is as steady a voltage at that clock as the one set with a manual/fixed vcore. The voltage will change with the dynamic demand for vcore (or for less vcore along the VID line) in accord with changing frequency. If you disable speedstep, adaptive or offset make no sense to use since the cpu clock freq is not changing.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is not much to how the adaptive turbo voltage is applied. The highest stock multiple determines the starting point of the slope and the max overclock multiplier is the endpoint. The maximum voltage allowed by the VID table is the voltage at the starting point of the slope and the manually entered additional turbo voltage is the voltage applied at the max overclocked multiplier. These variables together will determine the adaptive voltage slope. Any offset voltage used will shift the entire voltage range from the VID table minimum to the to the max as specified by the adaptive voltage the amount entered as an offset. With few exceptions there is no need to use an offset voltage in combination with additional turbo voltage. I wouldn't place much importance on minor voltage reporting differences. Unlike analog circuits digital circuits are constrained to the resolution of the domain they operate in. Because of this resolution limit the requested, actual and reported voltages may all be slightly different than actual.


Thank you very much for that insight, Praz. So an offset of 0 with a turbo of say 1.35 would offer a valid starting point? I'll work from that and see what comes up







.


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edit0r*
> 
> I am quietly reading this thread since day 1 and although I don't have the 8 core yet (i have the 5820k now) I have the Asus x99 Deluxe and I am worried that my planned upgrade is not a good idea.... although I need it.
> 
> Is there anyone with an Asus x99 Deluxe and 5960x that never had an issue with the system?
> Is there anyone reading this thread that has Asus x99 Deluxe and i7-5960x overclocked and it's running fine?
> 
> I really want to hear some happy stories, I want to hear that there are systems out there that are perfectly fine overclocked and working hard for the past months.
> 
> Thank you very much !


Well, I'm running the Asus x99-E WS mobo and the 5960x at 4.4 GHz without any stability issues. I had an issue with my STX soundcard and a few other minor things related to the immature BIOS, none of which are related to OCing. I regularly run up to six Hyper-V VMs concurrently. I even will run VMs while gaming (2x GTX 970s in SLI) and have never had an issue with this OC.

I do have an issue with the system successfully waking from sleep mode. Sometimes it does, sometimes it reboots. This may or may not be related to my OC, and I don't know enough about OCing to even guess or care since my system runs 24/7/365.The only reason I was using sleep mode was to get my soundcard to work, but that was resolved in BIOS 0701.

I did start out with the x99 Deluxe when it first came out. I had some issue with it (can't remember what exactly) and took it back to Fry's. However, I've been running the x99-E WS for over a month with this OC and it's been rock solid. I could probably push it more, but stability is my paramount priority for this workstation. Even when running AIDA64's system stability test (all items selected), my CPU temp never exceeds 57C using just a Corsair H110 cooler, stock radiator fans replaced with Noctua, and Noctua PWM case fans.


----------



## MalevolentRoo

Please forgive me if this has already been reported, I was unable to find it via searches.

I have found that the M.2 slot on the Asus X-99 Deluxe motherboard, with a Samsung XP941 does not trigger the hard drive activity LED. This is verified on two separate systems. If I add a SATA HDD, the LED works, but only for activity on the HDD. So I know the LED works - it just doesn't trigger off the M.2 SSD

Motherboard model: X-99 Deluxe
UEFI Version: 1004
CPU: i7-5930K
Memory: Corsair Dominator 16GB 2666 - CMD16GX4M4A2666C16
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW - 04G-2978-KR
SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Samsung XP941 512 GB - MZHPU512HCGL-00000
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G2

System Overclocked (provide details)? No

Is this something that can be fixed with a future BIOS update?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thank you very much for that insight, Praz. So an offset of 0 with a turbo of say 1.35 would offer a valid starting point? I'll work from that and see what comes up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hello

Yes if 1.35V is close to what you have found is needed for stability at your current clocks. Some like to set offset to the minimum value instead of leaving at the auto setting. It is felt this prevents the board from altering the default VID voltages. I have not seen any reason to think this so use auto for my configurations.


----------



## edit0r

Thank you Macsmasher!
I really appreciate the feedback on the Asus x99-E WS don't get me wrong but I really want to hear some HAPPY stories about x99 Deluxe because it seems that has major VRM issues on some setups that the WS does not have... and that my board is the Deluxe that I am planning to upgrade with the 5960x.

I don't want my future upgrade to end up in a complete disaster and honestly I can't afford to loose some weeks of work (not to mention projects that i might loose) till I rebuild my computer that might as well fry again... given the stories I've read so far here...

Thank you !


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edit0r*
> 
> Thank you Macsmasher!
> I really appreciate the feedback on the Asus x99-E WS don't get me wrong but I really want to hear some HAPPY stories about x99 Deluxe because it seems that has major VRM issues on some setups that the WS does not have... and that my board is the Deluxe that I am planning to upgrade with the 5960x.
> 
> I don't want my future upgrade to end up in a complete disaster and honestly I can't afford to loose some weeks of work (not to mention projects that i might loose) till I rebuild my computer that might as well fry again... given the stories I've read so far here...
> 
> Thank you !


No worries buddy. The cost of the Deluxe is substantially less than the WS, so I understand why most opt for it. I tend to opt on the side of 'overkill' in a hopeful attempt to avoid problems hahaha. Like you, I just can't afford the down time. But there's a price to pay for overkill. In my case, 5k+ with gfx and storage, not including displays or input devices. Ouch...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes if 1.35V is close to what you have found is needed for stability at your current clocks. Some like to set offset to the minimum value instead of leaving at the auto setting. It is felt this prevents the board from altering the default VID voltages. I have not seen any reason to think this so use auto for my configurations.


Praz, that doesn't work for me. Using an offset of .001 or Auto doesn't post, it just sits there and I need to power off a couple of times so I get the OC failed post. I need to have some substance in Adaptive Offset in order to post, even if my total volts is 1.35.

What I'm currently working with as I try to get stressed stability are offsets in the 0.314 area with turbos in the 1.02 area. These get me a vcore of 1.36, and going lower in the offset starts getting 1.344 vcore (these are steps, I don't get .001 vcore variations by doing .001 offset variations. Varying the turbo value doesn't seem to affect the vcore delivered, but does impact my stability.

At 0.315 offset, going under 1.022 turbo upsets Aida64 - it hangs while trying to display the OSD panel although Windows seems OK not stressing. At 1.022 or higher Aida64 has no problems and my stressing stability gets affected. My current best is offset 0.315 and turbo 1.023 for a stressed duration of 53 minutes.

I realize you probably have a Deluxe or RVE while I have an X99-A. Could it be different for the other boards or do I have a wacky MB?

Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Praz, that doesn't work for me. Using an offset of .001 or Auto doesn't post, it just sits there and I need to power off a couple of times so I get the OC failed post. I need to have some substance in Adaptive Offset in order to post, even if my total volts is 1.35.
> 
> What I'm currently working with as I try to get stressed stability are offsets in the 0.314 area with turbos in the 1.02 area. These get me a vcore of 1.36, and going lower in the offset starts getting 1.344 vcore (these are steps, I don't get .001 vcore variations by doing .001 offset variations. Varying the turbo value doesn't seem to affect the vcore delivered, but does impact my stability.
> 
> At 0.315 offset, going under 1.022 turbo upsets Aida64 - it hangs while trying to display the OSD panel although Windows seems OK not stressing. At 1.022 or higher Aida64 has no problems and my stressing stability gets affected. My current best is offset 0.315 and turbo 1.023 for a stressed duration of 53 minutes.
> 
> I realize you probably have a Deluxe or RVE while I have an X99-A. Could it be different for the other boards or do I have a wacky MB?
> 
> Thanks again for all the info.


Hello

You are on the 100 strap correct? It has been discussed numerous times that adaptive will not work on any other strap.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You are on the 100 strap correct? It has been discussed numerous times that adaptive will not work on any other strap.


DOH!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalevolentRoo*
> 
> Please forgive me if this has already been reported, I was unable to find it via searches.
> 
> I have found that the M.2 slot on the Asus X-99 Deluxe motherboard, with a Samsung XP941 does not trigger the hard drive activity LED. This is verified on two separate systems. If I add a SATA HDD, the LED works, but only for activity on the HDD. So I know the LED works - it just doesn't trigger off the M.2 SSD
> 
> Motherboard model: X-99 Deluxe
> UEFI Version: 1004
> CPU: i7-5930K
> Memory: Corsair Dominator 16GB 2666 - CMD16GX4M4A2666C16
> GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW - 04G-2978-KR
> SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Samsung XP941 512 GB - MZHPU512HCGL-00000
> PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G2
> 
> System Overclocked (provide details)? No
> 
> Is this something that can be fixed with a future BIOS update?


No this cannot be mapped to the pch activity led. What you are seeing is normal.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edit0r*
> 
> I am quietly reading this thread since day 1 and although I don't have the 8 core yet (i have the 5820k now) I have the Asus x99 Deluxe and I am worried that my planned upgrade is not a good idea.... although I need it.
> 
> Is there anyone with an Asus x99 Deluxe and 5960x that never had an issue with the system?
> Is there anyone reading this thread that has Asus x99 Deluxe and i7-5960x overclocked and it's running fine?
> 
> I really want to hear some happy stories, I want to hear that there are systems out there that are perfectly fine overclocked and working hard for the past months.
> 
> Thank you very much !


Come on, runs fine my friend. I have a 5930K though on the deluxe. I think its a lack of understanding, having a poor chip and not managing expectations that have resulted in people complaining....


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> VId is not so important, it's just what the VRM (i think) reports it's trying to deliver as VCore, but it doesn't tell you what VCore will really be. So I guess it's interesting as a curiosity but not all that helpful.
> 
> DRAM voltage auto and VCCSA auto, both: that will usually carry you up to about 4.3 well enough, at least if you aren't overclocking cache too much, but above 4.3 (your silicon may vary) you're going to need to at least start playing with VCCSA -- try about +0.15 and experiment both above and below that, sometimes less actually helps in some situations, and changes as small as 0.005 actually make a big difference once you're near the edge of the right "window" of stability. At the very least experiment with VCCSA and if results get better but not enough better, even after you have min/maxed VCCSA, then start setting manual DRAM voltages exploring the range from 1.25 up through 1.35v.
> 
> LLC: I'm not sure what it does when set to Auto. For more predictable results (IMO) set it to LLC 8. Praz has stated this is the LLC setting at which your actual delivered VCCIn will most closely follow your setting.
> 
> VCCIn: similar comment to my previous remark about going above 4.3... auto will get you about that far, but somewhere in the 4.3-4.5 range (depending on chip quality, I guess) you'll usually need to start asking it for 1.9v. Look for Praz's post explaining that a bit more VCCIn can actually save you some VCore.
> 
> VCore and VCache: I don't recall if you mentioned whether you've experimented yet with manual and offset for these, and adaptive for VCore. Manual's fine when you're just working out stability limits at first, then you move into Offset and eventually Adaptive to save watts and recover some headroom below the heat limits.
> 
> C-states: no need to disable these like we used to on other platforms, except maybe for the most extreme cold clockers. Intel seems to have worked out any bugs in C-states causing issues with moderate overclocking (definitely including the mid-4Ghz range here). Some gamers still feel C-states can induce mouse latency though; your mileage may vary.
> 
> 2666 xmp should be easy as pie at 100 strap or 125 once you determine what your board and cpu really like. Note also that continuing into the 2800-3000 zone with DRAM goes much better on 125, and then 100 gets useful again above 3000.


Thanks for the detailed description.

I have on purpose used VID, because interestingly even during stress tests my aida sensor panel shows low vcore values. But VID would be what I set (or close). Not sure why.

I am already on the verge of giving up to be honest. so as 1 last push I have taken the easy way out.....

I ran 5 point optimisation with a target multiplier 47x, end with 45 on 3 cores, 46 on 3 cores. Ram was set at 2400, instead of my rated 2666. LLC has changed to 9! VCCin and VCCSA on auto still.
I go into bios and it has set a 1.38v adaptive for me, offset auto.

Then I set this to manual 1.38v, I changed the dram voltage to 1.2v, changed it to 2666 as well then ran aida64 for 2 hours, and it went through fine. Proves 5 point opti is great! During stress testing what 5 point has given me, VCCSA is at 1.2v and VCCIN at 1.936v.

Now I have pushed the other 3 cores to 46 as well. kept the voltage manual at same - 1.38v. Running aida for 40 min now and still ok. Temps have hit 85c.

Now my question is this: assuming this goes through 2 hours as well, can I take this auto VCCIN (1.936) and VCCSA (1.2) as a hint of what manually setting it would have been for me?
After this I think I may want to drop voltage to find stability, 1.38v and hitting 85c is kind of worrying for me. Logical?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Now my question is this: assuming this goes through 2 hours as well, can I take this auto VCCIN (1.936) and VCCSA (1.2) as a hint of what manually setting it would have been for me?
> After this I think I may want to drop voltage to find stability, 1.38v and hitting 85c is kind of worrying for me. Logical?


5-point usually give high voltages. Hopefully you can get manual stable with lower, core and the others.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edit0r*
> 
> I am quietly reading this thread since day 1 and although I don't have the 8 core yet (i have the 5820k now) I have the Asus x99 Deluxe and I am worried that my planned upgrade is not a good idea.... although I need it.
> 
> Is there anyone with an Asus x99 Deluxe and 5960x that never had an issue with the system?
> Is there anyone reading this thread that has Asus x99 Deluxe and i7-5960x overclocked and it's running fine?
> 
> I really want to hear some happy stories, I want to hear that there are systems out there that are perfectly fine overclocked and working hard for the past months.
> 
> Thank you very much !


I am sure that there are many X99DeLuxe boards that are running fine (as you can read here as well) and are OC'ed to a high performance as well. Some configurations however haves issues imho and where those issues are coming from? Could be a combi of mobo/cpu/bios/software or related to specific extra components (M.2 SSD?). I am no specialist, but my mobo's went dead after basic software (AI Suite 3) changes related to the power section, but if that is the cause and a stand-alone issue?


----------



## MalevolentRoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No this cannot be mapped to the pch activity led. What you are seeing is normal.


Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## [email protected]

For PCIe based drives, the drive vendor would need to place an LED on the drive PCB. Most won't though as it's not something that's a requirement for the majority of the user base.


----------



## TeamSwitcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edit0r*
> 
> I am quietly reading this thread since day 1 and although I don't have the 8 core yet (i have the 5820k now) I have the Asus x99 Deluxe and I am worried that my planned upgrade is not a good idea.... although I need it.
> 
> Is there anyone with an Asus x99 Deluxe and 5960x that never had an issue with the system?
> Is there anyone reading this thread that has Asus x99 Deluxe and i7-5960x overclocked and it's running fine?
> 
> I really want to hear some happy stories, I want to hear that there are systems out there that are perfectly fine overclocked and working hard for the past months.
> 
> Thank you very much !


I wish I could blow sunshine up your ...rear USB port....but I can't. After one month (and three BIOS updates) my X99 Deluxe / 5930K still suffers from rebooting/starting issues. I keep getting the "Overclocking Failed!" message even with default settings...and no overclocking applied....what-so-ever. Once the machine is up and running, everything is fine, and I don't usually have any problems. However, this morning I came downstairs and my display refused to wake up, it has done this before after being away for 10+ hours. My wired keyboard and wired mouse were plugged into the USB hub on my DELL U2711 display and perhaps that is the issue. I moved their connections to the back of computer with some USB extension cables - fingers crossed.

I surely hope your build goes better than mine . The restarting issues are incredibly frustrating given the number of reboots required for a Windows installation. Anyone who has ever experienced the OS installation on a Mac can tell you that PC/Microsoft vendors have their heads shoved up their......rear USB port. If you run into trouble just keep fighting through...there is a solution to every problem and this thread is a wealth of information...it just takes a while to digest it all. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamSwitcher*
> 
> I wish I could blow sunshine up your ...rear USB port....but I can't. After one month (and three BIOS updates) my X99 Deluxe / 5930K still suffers from rebooting/starting issues. I keep getting the "Overclocking Failed!" message even with default settings...and no overclocking applied....what-so-ever. Once the machine is up and running, everything is fine, and I don't usually have any problems. However, this morning I came downstairs and my display refused to wake up, it has done this before after being away for 10+ hours. My wired keyboard and wired mouse were plugged into the USB hub on my DELL U2711 display and perhaps that is the issue. I moved their connections to the back of computer with some USB extension cables - fingers crossed.
> 
> I surely hope your build goes better than mine . The restarting issues are incredibly frustrating given the number of reboots required for a Windows installation. Anyone who has ever experienced the OS installation on a Mac can tell you that PC/Microsoft vendors have their heads shoved up their......rear USB port. If you run into trouble just keep fighting through...there is a solution to every problem and this thread is a wealth of information...it just takes a while to digest it all. Best of luck to you.


Hello

The "Overclocking Failed!" message means the system is booting in safe mode because of an improper shutdown. Not waking from sleep will result in an improper shutdown and these issues are commonly related to memory. Also disconnect the Dell monitor from the USB port of the motherboard. Dell monitors are known to leak DC voltage across the USB connection. This can cause havoc for stability and is not good for the board.


----------



## TeamSwitcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The "Overclocking Failed!" message means the system is booting in safe mode because of an improper shutdown. Not waking from sleep will result in an improper shutdown and these issues are commonly related to memory. Also disconnect the Dell monitor from the USB port of the motherboard. Dell monitors are known to leak DC voltage across the USB connection. This can cause havoc for stability and is not good for the board.


Ok, the USB hub on the Dell display is unplugged and the cable removed. I didn't know about that one...this is the first time I've heard about it. I have been using this display for two years now, and didn't have a problem with my last box...but I'll try anything at this point. Also, my computer is not configured to sleep, it only put's the display to sleep in accordance with my power settings.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> 5-point usually give high voltages. Hopefully you can get manual stable with lower, core and the others.


Update: Following what I said, upping to 46x on all cores, and change ram to rated frequency and voltage, Caused PC to restart at 1hr45min mark. I assume it's a bsod. I wasn't there to b honest to witness the crash.

I hv now just changed 1 single setting - llc 8- and incredible... It's been running past 2 hrs now. Changing this has switched my vccin from 1.936 to 1.808.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamSwitcher*
> 
> Ok, the USB hub on the Dell display is unplugged and the cable removed. I didn't know about that one...this is the first time I've heard about it. I have been using this display for two years now, and didn't have a problem with my last box...but I'll try anything at this point. Also, my computer is not configured to sleep, it only put's the display to sleep in accordance with my power settings.


I have two USB hubs that had no issues on a Rampage IV Formula, but caused startup issues and Windows shut down issues on the RVE. I don't know why these boards are more sensitive to USB hub issues, but they are.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The "Overclocking Failed!" message means the system is booting in safe mode because of an improper shutdown. Not waking from sleep will result in an improper shutdown and these issues are commonly related to memory. Also disconnect the Dell monitor from the USB port of the motherboard. Dell monitors are known to leak DC voltage across the USB connection. This can cause havoc for stability and is not good for the board.


Hmm, to know in advance. Is this Dell only? I use the hub on my Eizo and NEC as well.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Hmm, to know in advance. Is this Dell only? I use the hub on my Eizo and NEC as well.


Hello

I don't know. If a hub is designed to specs it will not leak any voltage.


----------



## Stefan123

The three extension ports for fans are not working under windows on my Deluxe. Neither can I successfully do a calibration nor see the fan speed in the Asus utility. The fan speed is shown correctly in the bios. Any ideas?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Hmm, to know in advance. Is this Dell only? I use the hub on my Eizo and NEC as well.


I use the hubs on my two Eizo monitors with no problems.

BTW, sorry to hear about your latest saga.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I use the hubs on my two Eizo monitors with no problems.
> 
> BTW, sorry to hear about your latest saga.


Yep, if not attached, the self calibration does not work on the Eizo's (sssst, I like the NEC Multisync better than the Eizo in colors).

My build has become a great saga. As we speak, the only thing I want is a working system no matyter what it takes. Asus did an intervention with the retailer and NL support, so Asus HQ is going to solve my issues and test the boards and so one. So, that is great support.

Not sure what to next







another X99-DL (I have lack of trust in that design or setup now as you can imagine) or go to the RVE or X99-WS?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> The three extension ports for fans are not working under windows on my Deluxe. Neither can I successfully do a calibration nor see the fan speed in the Asus utility. The fan speed is shown correctly in the bios. Any ideas?


Did you connect the fan extension cable to the extension card?


----------



## Stefan123

I connected it to the motherboard-header, 12V and my three PWM fans.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> I connected it to the motherboard-header, 12V and my three PWM fans.


Like this?

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/226203-the-asus-fan-extension-card-i-may-be-slightly-confused/


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> The three extension ports for fans are not working under windows on my Deluxe. Neither can I successfully do a calibration nor see the fan speed in the Asus utility. The fan speed is shown correctly in the bios. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

Try fully clearing the UEFI.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Yep, if not attached, the self calibration does not work on the Eizo's (sssst, I like the NEC Multisync better than the Eizo in colors).
> 
> My build has become a great saga. As we speak, the only thing I want is a working system no matyter what it takes. Asus did an intervention with the retailer and NL support, so Asus HQ is going to solve my issues and test the boards and so one. So, that is great support.
> 
> Not sure what to next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another X99-DL (I have lack of trust in that design or setup now as you can imagine) or go to the RVE or X99-WS?


My Eizos are 7 years old - CCFL backlights! But they have been very uniform and one has survived a couple of two-foot drops to the rug without harm, other than a bit of sag in the plastic frame. But I have started thinking about what my replace them. NEC is definitely a contender, thanks for the heads-up.

I ended up with the X99-A because I didn't need any of the extra features of the Deluxe and I'm not a gamer, but looked like OC would be fairly close. You'll make a good choice I'm sure







.

OK, looks like my components do not like 100 strap. I know there were early problems with 2800 & 3000 dimms which might have been solved, but apparently not for me. I can't get even 2166 to post without OC failed. So Offset mode it is. I'm starting a new OC reconnaissance sweep now that I have a better understanding.


----------



## Stefan123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Like this?


Yes!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Try fully clearing the UEFI.


Will try, thanks!


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> My Eizos are 7 years old - CCFL backlights! But they have been very uniform and one has survived a couple of two-foot drops to the rug without harm, other than a bit of sag in the plastic frame. But I have started thinking about what my replace them. NEC is definitely a contender, thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> I ended up with the X99-A because I didn't need any of the extra features of the Deluxe and I'm not a gamer, but looked like OC would be fairly close. You'll make a good choice I'm sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> OK, looks like my components do not like 100 strap. I know there were early problems with 2800 & 3000 dimms which might have been solved, but apparently not for me. I can't get even 2166 to post without OC failed. So Offset mode it is. I'm starting a new OC reconnaissance sweep now that I have a better understanding.


The Eizo is deeper in color, but the NEC feels more natural to me (after calibration off course). I guess it is personal, so you have to see them in real life. The choice is not yet made. I tend towards the X99-WS and perhaps a Xeon 12 core or 14 core. But have to control myself a bit. This whole saga has cost me already an i.e. D750 in replacing components (RMA waiting is unbearable) and I have to see what come back.

;-) leave itt at 2166, more RAM is always better than faster RAM is my theory.


----------



## Stefan123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Try fully clearing the UEFI.


Clearing the bios did not change anything.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> Clearing the bios did not change anything.


Ensure you are running the latest UEFI version and AI suite version from the support page for the X99-Deluxe. Make sure the correct fan type is selected in UEFI for the fans connected to the headers (DC or PWM) as well. If that does not help it could be the fans themselves.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ensure you are running the latest UEFI version and AI suite version from the support page for the X99-Deluxe. Make sure the correct fan type is selected in UEFI for the fans connected to the headers (DC or PWM) as well. If that does not help it could be the fans themselves.


I had initial issues with my Kraken X61, this due to 4 fan connectors and one of them PWN (did not see that and attached 2 fans on DC connectors) and of course the Kraken CPU fan cannot be controlled by FanExpert. All other fans were recognized by Fan Expert, including the extension fans after a bios upgrade 2 or 3 versions ago and by putting the header on auto and for one fan a forced PWN setting.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> My Eizos are 7 years old - CCFL backlights! But they have been very uniform and one has survived a couple of two-foot drops to the rug without harm, other than a bit of sag in the plastic frame. But I have started thinking about what my replace them. NEC is definitely a contender, thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> I ended up with the X99-A because I didn't need any of the extra features of the Deluxe and I'm not a gamer, but looked like OC would be fairly close. You'll make a good choice I'm sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> OK, looks like my components do not like 100 strap. I know there were early problems with 2800 & 3000 dimms which might have been solved, but apparently not for me. I can't get even 2166 to post without OC failed. So Offset mode it is. I'm starting a new OC reconnaissance sweep now that I have a better understanding.


NEC vs EIZO is an infinite debate.
Most people that lives in America prefers NEC because of the EIZO's price and low availability there, most people that lives in Europe/Japan prefers EIZO because of the higher quality and more diffusion between professionals.

100 strap is a very difficult strap if you want to set the RAM @ 2800 or 3000MHz.
I haven't understood if this "problem" happen on Asus mobos only.

If your RAM is good enough use 3200MHz, if not use 2666MHz with low timings or change strap.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> NEC vs EIZO is an infinite debate.
> Most people that lives in America prefers NEC because of the EIZO's price and low availability there, most people that lives in Europe/Japan prefers EIZO because of the higher quality and more diffusion between professionals.
> 
> 100 strap is a very difficult strap if you want to set the RAM @ 2800 or 3000MHz.
> I haven't understood if this "problem" happen on Asus mobos only.
> 
> If your RAM is good enough use 3200MHz, if not use 2666MHz with low timings or change strap.


Yep, NEC vs Eizo is like Canon vs Nikon (although a Nikon is almost for 60% a Sony and canon is lacking innovation at all). On the initial build I OC'ed my RAM and tested it with 3DMark/Firestrike and PCMark8, almost non to just above zero difference, so more RAM is better than fast RAM (as tested with the same benchmarks), so why all the issues.

Next issue is an NEC or an Eizo 5k monitor so I can see my RAW files in full richdom ;-)


----------



## Stefan123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ensure you are running the latest UEFI version and AI suite version from the support page for the X99-Deluxe. Make sure the correct fan type is selected in UEFI for the fans connected to the headers (DC or PWM) as well. If that does not help it could be the fans themselves.


I am on the newest Bios 1004 and AlSuite 1.00.09. All fans a setup as PWM, which they are. The exact same fans on the real motherboard headers are working like a charm....









Edit: Guess what, after getting rid of AISuite the rpm are now showing in the bios. What kind of sorcery is this?


----------



## compunerdy

Speefan works much better once you get past the learning curve.


----------



## Stefan123

I think i'll try speedfan, thanks.

I actually worked out at which point the failure starts: fan calibration! The monitoring of rpm fails, the fans get pinned at a 100%, the fan controls get locked. Even if i reboot the system the fans will rise up to a 100% with the windows logo.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> 5-point usually give high voltages. Hopefully you can get manual stable with lower, core and the others.
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Following what I said, upping to 46x on all cores, and change ram to rated frequency and voltage, Caused PC to restart at 1hr45min mark. I assume it's a bsod. I wasn't there to b honest to witness the crash.
> 
> I hv now just changed 1 single setting - llc 8- and incredible... It's been running past 2 hrs now. Changing this has switched my vccin from 1.936 to 1.808.
Click to expand...

Nice, though it is odd to see 1.808 V VCCIN stable while 1.936 isn't. llc 8 seems a bit high to me, maybe try LLC 7 while bumping VCCIN a bit if needed?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Nice, though it is odd to see 1.808 V VCCIN stable while 1.936 isn't. llc 8 seems a bit high to me, maybe try LLC 7 while bumping VCCIN a bit if needed?


Hello

LLC set to level 8 will be fine.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Update: Following what I said, upping to 46x on all cores, and change ram to rated frequency and voltage, Caused PC to restart at 1hr45min mark. I assume it's a bsod. I wasn't there to b honest to witness the crash.
> 
> I hv now just changed 1 single setting - llc 8- and incredible... It's been running past 2 hrs now. Changing this has switched my vccin from 1.936 to 1.808.


On my Asus Deluxe, LLC significantly increase the vcore, this is the reason why most people see improved stability while highering LLC.


----------



## invaoman

Does anyone else have issues with the x99 deluxe not booting/posting properly after making ANY changes to the BIOS? If I make the slightest change to my BIOS settings the computer just turns off and on 2-3 times and I am greeted with default settings again...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> On my Asus Deluxe, LLC significantly increase the vcore, this is the reason why most people see improved stability while highering LLC.


Please show aid64 data (vcore, v_in, and vid) showing a significant and related increase in vcore (not input voltage) when you increase LLC.. since Load Line Compensation on X99 affects vdroop of input voltage, and only nominally, and indirectly affects vcore.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invaoman*
> 
> Does anyone else have issues with the x99 deluxe not booting/posting properly after making ANY changes to the BIOS? If I make the slightest change to my BIOS settings the computer just turns off and on 2-3 times and I am greeted with default settings again...


Having the same problems. Especially when tuning memory settings.


----------



## einnairo

My vcore is manual at the moment. fixed at 1.381. It did not change after I changed to LLC 8...
and by the way can you tell me which parameter is the vcore in aida64?
I have been looking at the vid, because the rest are some weird figures.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> The Eizo is deeper in color, but the NEC feels more natural to me (after calibration off course). I guess it is personal, so you have to see them in real life. The choice is not yet made. I tend towards the X99-WS and perhaps a Xeon 12 core or 14 core. But have to control myself a bit. This whole saga has cost me already an i.e. D750 in replacing components (RMA waiting is unbearable) and I have to see what come back.
> 
> ;-) leave itt at 2166, more RAM is always better than faster RAM is my theory.


Sure, but more faster ram is even better







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> 
> 
> My vcore is manual at the moment. fixed at 1.381. It did not change after I changed to LLC 8...
> and by the way can you tell me which parameter is the vcore in aida64?
> I have been looking at the vid, because the rest are some weird figures.


In Aida it's CPU Core. It also has CPU VID, CPU Cache, CPU VRM (V input), VCCSA among others.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> 
> 
> My vcore is manual at the moment. fixed at 1.381. It did not change after I changed to LLC 8...
> and by the way can you tell me which parameter is the vcore in aida64?
> I have been looking at the vid, because the rest are some weird figures.


what input voltage are you running?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vcore is manual at the moment. fixed at 1.381. It did not change after I changed to LLC 8...


Hello

I would not normally expect to see a noticeable change in VCORE because of changing the level of LLC. There are a couple of people that post here where it is best to ignore anything they write.


----------



## Praz

Duplicate


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> 
> 
> My vcore is manual at the moment. fixed at 1.381. It did not change after I changed to LLC 8...
> and by the way can you tell me which parameter is the vcore in aida64?
> I have been looking at the vid, because the rest are some weird figures.


LLC is for input voltage.

and with the chip i have now, i have vccin @ 1.9v and anything past 1.3v core voltage i need to start raising input voltage (vccin)

each chip will be different ive had 1150 haswell cpu's need 1.9v vccin for 1.2v vcore and up, this chip i have now only needs 1.8vccin for 1.2v core @ 4.4Ghz which i think is pretty good

...hope this help some people









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I would not normally expect to see a noticeable change in VCORE because of changing the level of LLC. There are a couple of people that post here where it is best to ignore anything they write.


i was under the impression that LLC is for input voltage only ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i was under the impression that LLC is for input voltage only ?


Hello

It is.


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invaoman*
> 
> Does anyone else have issues with the x99 deluxe not booting/posting properly after making ANY changes to the BIOS? If I make the slightest change to my BIOS settings the computer just turns off and on 2-3 times and I am greeted with default settings again...


Same. It's very inconsistent. It'll POST one second then fail the next 5 with the same settings. Then I end up playing the "will it POST?" roulette before it'll boot into Windows again, sometimes. Didn't have this issue before 1002 or 1004. Also 'Attempt Fast Cold Boot' setting no longer seems to work for me and I sometimes fail POST on reboots again as a result.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Sure, but more faster ram is even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> In Aida it's CPU Core. It also has CPU VID, CPU Cache, CPU VRM (V input), VCCSA among others.


Yes, but that value is very low. If u see my pic attached in the above post, it's no where close to 1.38v set. And that photo is taken during stress testing, CPU at 100% load. Confused...


----------



## einnairo

My inpu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what input voltage are you running?


My input voltage is on auto. From the photo, sorry u hv to strain a little, is at 1.808. And previously was 1.936.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Yes, but that value is very low. If u see my pic attached in the above post, it's no where close to 1.38v set. And that photo is taken during stress testing, CPU at 100% load. Confused...


Einnaro, I don't see any Aida64 voltage readings, only hwinfo64 and I can hardly read them. However my experience is that my stressed (top value) for vcore is not exactly what I ask. I get it in steps of .016v, and I could ask for 1.354 and be getting 1.344 or 1.360. I have to fine tune up or down to get 1.36 or 1.344 specifically. I can have a setting where my vcore at stress jumps back and forth between either 1.344 and 1.360, nothing in between.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Einnaro, I don't see any Aida64 voltage readings, only hwinfo64 and I can hardly read them. However my experience is that my stressed (top value) for vcore is not exactly what I ask. I get it in steps of .016v, and I could ask for 1.354 and be getting 1.344 or 1.360. I have to fine tune up or down to get 1.36 or 1.344 specifically. I can have a setting where my vcore at stress jumps back and forth between either 1.344 and 1.360, nothing in between.


On the right side is the the aida64 desktop panel, there is a cpu core, it reads 0.08v. And this reading is the same on HWinfo - vcore which is also 0.08?
any ideas? Thanks a lot.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> On the right side is the the aida64 desktop panel, there is a cpu core, it reads 0.08v. And this reading is the same on HWinfo - vcore which is also 0.08?
> any ideas? Thanks a lot.


Gotcha!
I know what your problem is - you're running the Aida stability test, and while it's running it will not update the other Aida readouts. What I do is I run the RealBench stress test and monitor with Aida. Also, from what I've seen discussed you shouldn't have more than one monitoring software running at a time as they could affect each other. I would kill hwinfo and monitor strictly with Aida while running RealBench. My 2 cents, probably more like .5 cents with depreciation







.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Gotcha!
> I know what your problem is - you're running the Aida stability test, and while it's running it will not update the other Aida readouts. What I do is I run the RealBench stress test and monitor with Aida. Also, from what I've seen discussed you shouldn't have more than one monitoring software running at a time as they could affect each other. I would kill hwinfo and monitor strictly with Aida while running RealBench. My 2 cents, probably more like .5 cents with depreciation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for your time.
I just started stressing with Aida. This time with hwinfo closed. Still CPU core is between 0.08 to 0.096v, despite a max CPU core temp of 85c, and I can see CPU usage at 100%. Frustrating


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> On the right side is the the aida64 desktop panel, there is a cpu core, it reads 0.08v. And this reading is the same on HWinfo - vcore which is also 0.08?
> any ideas? Thanks a lot.


sorry if this has been said already - but it *is not good to have more than one thing reading the same sensor.*.. leads to polling conflicts and the data from either is then suspect. pick one.. HWM or AIDA and use it. Not both.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> I just started stressing with Aida. This time with hwinfo closed. Still CPU core is between 0.08 to 0.096v, despite a max CPU core temp of 85c, and I can see CPU usage at 100%. Frustrating


That only solves part of the problem. The other part is that while Aida is stressing it doesn't update properly the other Aida readouts, only the stability module gets good updates. Hence why I stress with RealBench and monitor with Aida. I open the Aida stability test and show the statistics tab so I can see the max values, and watch realtime my desktop Aida OSD panel, but I don't start the Aida stability test, I start RealBench.


----------



## einnairo

K I will have a go at real bench later. I think real bench is even more taxing. I m currently stressing 40x uncore at 1.25v as a starting point. Anyone want to share their uncore numbers and voltages with me?


----------



## djgar

I think RealBench is more realistic and slightly less unforgiving, but I may be mistaken. My sig has my numbers.


----------



## Agenesis

Does the 5 way optimization provide a good overlook of a chips capability or is it generally a crapshoot?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Does the 5 way optimization provide a good overlook of a chips capability or is it generally a crapshoot?


I'm not sure how much of a conclusion you can draw from 5-way results. It gets you an overclock that is usually pretty far from your maximum while also usually feeding higher voltage than needed for stability. I wouldn't be surprised if everyone's cpus came out fairly similar on 5-way results despite having different top-end potential.


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Same. It's very inconsistent. It'll POST one second then fail the next 5 with the same settings. Then I end up playing the "will it POST?" roulette before it'll boot into Windows again, sometimes. Didn't have this issue before 1002 or 1004. Also 'Attempt Fast Cold Boot' setting no longer seems to work for me and I sometimes fail POST on reboots again as a result.


Update: tuning VCCSA (higher) seems to have made passing POST more consistent as well (I found 6F/B6 code I was getting was related to VCCSA) as getting both 'Enable Fast Boot' and 'Enable Fast Cold Boot' to work again, though I'm not sure restarting is still entirely 100%, may need to tune it further on 3000 gskill kit. Not sure why though since 1.024v VCCSA was enough on pre-1002 bios (related to the DRAM changes in 1002+ perhaps?)


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I'm not sure how much of a conclusion you can draw from 5-way results. It gets you an overclock that is usually pretty far from your maximum while also usually feeding higher voltage than needed for stability. I wouldn't be surprised if everyone's cpus came out fairly similar on 5-way results despite having different top-end potential.


For me I am a beginner. Tuning manually was a big problem as a beginner, well for me. Ratio and voltage straight forward. But when it comes to input voltage and vccsa, it becomes a brain f**k to find stability. Now there are 4 variables that can work in any combination. Note vccsa can be up or down. 2 directions to tune. And then there is ram voltage! To tune 1 at a time, each time running for 2 hours, is gog to take too much time. So for me 5 way opti first with the idea that after this it can be pushed higher. Which I am doing right now. And I think a good start point. I say try running various options and see which one net u the highest. I tried ratio only, temp and ratio, target voltage only. Ratio only netted me the highest numbers. Watch your temps.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

einnario, I agree that 5-way gives a good starting point, and it provides a very good way to get back on track if you reach a dead-end and face too many variables.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> I think i'll try speedfan, thanks.
> 
> I actually worked out at which point the failure starts: fan calibration! The monitoring of rpm fails, the fans get pinned at a 100%, the fan controls get locked. Even if i reboot the system the fans will rise up to a 100% with the windows logo.


Might be worth listing the make and model of fan.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Does the 5 way optimization provide a good overlook of a chips capability or is it generally a crapshoot?


It depends entirely on how you apply the advanced settings. Check the manual in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Silent Scone

Anything you'd change about these dude (in terms of notching up stability without changing #1s any more)? Just giving this kit one last shot before I send it back.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> einnario, I agree that 5-way gives a good starting point, and it provides a very good way to get back on track if you reach a dead-end and face too many variables.


Sorry I should hv quoted the original guy who asked this! But another point I feel the opti5 is good unfact is it uses a higher voltage than required, and for a simple brain like me, this means I can over clock my uncore hopefully with more stability and without adjusting core volts. After uncore is done I can start dropping core voltage to the point of instability . Not sure if my theory is right though


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Anything you'd change about these dude (in terms of notching up stability without changing #1s any more)? Just giving this kit one last shot before I send it back.


tWCL at 14 might be too tight for those modules running DDR4-3200+. Might want to try 15 if you haven't already.


----------



## invaoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Same. It's very inconsistent. It'll POST one second then fail the next 5 with the same settings. Then I end up playing the "will it POST?" roulette before it'll boot into Windows again, sometimes. Didn't have this issue before 1002 or 1004. Also 'Attempt Fast Cold Boot' setting no longer seems to work for me and I sometimes fail POST on reboots again as a result.


Well it's at least good to hear I'm not the only one with these issues... not that it makes the situation any better! I keep hoping that this issue will be resolved with a future BIOS update, but I'm starting to lose hope after all the updates we've already received. What a bummer...


----------



## einnairo

another quick one. When we talk temperatures we are talking core temps not cpu temp right?
core temp highest ever reached, is about 90, but for just a short moment during stress.
Most of the time hovering around about 75. Cpu instead is hovering around 67.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> tWCL at 14 might be too tight for those modules running DDR4-3200+. Might want to try 15 if you haven't already.


Cheers


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invaoman*
> 
> Well it's at least good to hear I'm not the only one with these issues... not that it makes the situation any better! I keep hoping that this issue will be resolved with a future BIOS update, but I'm starting to lose hope after all the updates we've already received. What a bummer...


Playing with the VCCSA has definitely solved this issue for me, but for some reason Windows thinks it's being improperly shutdown on occasion (related to Enable Fast Boot/Cold Boot options perhaps?) even though the shutdown/restart seems fine on my end.


----------



## edit0r

Thank you guys for the feedback on my previous request!

I installed an 80mm fan to blow air over the VRM heatsink but I am disappointed with the results.

Ambient temp 24C
Closed case air temp 27C
VRM temp 44C - FAN OFF (Temperature taking after gaming for a few hours with VRM set to optimised in BIOS, and with VRM Spread Spectum ON)

Fan speed 900 rpm - VRM Temp 42
Fan speed 1200 rpm - VRM Temp 40-41

Bottom line : I was expecting lower temps overall... at least in the 35-38 range... the heatsink design is not helping at all

Ambient temp 24C
Closed case air temp 27C
VRM temp 53C FAN OFF (Temperature taking after gaming for a few hours with VRM set to auto in BIOS, VRM Spread Spectrum OFF, as it comes by default)

Fan speed 900 rpm - VRM Temp 51
Fan speed 1200 rpm - VRM Temp 50
Fan speed 1500 rpm - VRM Temp 49

Bottom line : disappointed once again... the heatsink design is not helping us at all

But then again, we are missing official info on the VRM temps... maybe the VRM is built to live at 90C for 20 years 24/7 but because we are missing this info we are scared when we see 60C


----------



## Silent Scone

What exactly are you worried about? When the machine is under load those temps are nothing to be concerned about. Give me an example on any socket and or chipset where 60c is considered too much for the VRM


----------



## einnairo

When I stress it's up to 72, CPU core up to 90 max temp, I am not bothered lolz


----------



## edit0r

I am not worried about the temps as much as I am curious why the active cooling makes such a small difference. That fan moves a lot of air even at 900 rpm and the temp drop is so little and when I turn on the fan the temp goes down so so slow. Why they build the heatsink in the first place if the thermal exchange is so bad... maybe for looks more then for the utility. Maybe the VRM does not need a good cooling because it can whitstand great temps? I am just wondering

Also I thought sharing the numbers would be a good idea... maybe someone would need them... at some point... for reference

On a second note : if they gave us a new temp probe to play with, maybe would have been a great idea to share more info... like VRM at 25-40C super great temp, 40-55 vert good, 55-75 good, 75-110 turn on the active cooling or start raising money for a new motherboard, lol. Kidding a little but you get the idea


----------



## edit0r

[quote name="Silent Scone" url="/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/2950#post_23134368"Give me an example on any socket and or chipset where 60c is considered too much for the VRM[/quote]

Thing is I've never had a motherboard VRM temp probe until now, and I never bothered to measure the VRM temps on my last z87... now that I have, sudently I have a new thing to worry about, lol.
I've touched out of curiosity the VRM heatsink on my x87Deluxe a few times but it was barely warm... 33-38C maybe

Yeah, yeah, maybe I worry too much or maybe I seek/want more info that I can have right now...

Sorry


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edit0r*
> 
> Thing is I've never had a motherboard VRM temp probe until now, and I never bothered to measure the VRM temps on my last z87... now that I have, sudently I have a new thing to worry about, lol.
> I've touched out of curiosity the VRM heatsink on my x87Deluxe a few times but it was barely warm... 33-38C maybe
> 
> Yeah, yeah, maybe I worry too much or maybe I seek/want more info that I can have right now...
> 
> Sorry


The heatsink temperature means nothing.
It all depends on how that heatsink is built and how it is "connected" to the VRM.
You can easily have a temperature on the heatsink and double the temperature on the component that it try to cool.

When my Asus Deluxe says 70c on the VRM, the heatsink on top of the VRM are warm.


----------



## Silent Scone

Mofsets produce quite a bit of heat in a fairly small area, that said even if they seem a little high for your liking having active cooling over the heatsink area can make a big difference. I've noticed a difference of roughly 10 degrees with nothing but a 1200rpm XSPC


----------



## MalevolentRoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> For PCIe based drives, the drive vendor would need to place an LED on the drive PCB. Most won't though as it's not something that's a requirement for the majority of the user base.


This is not really accurate I think...

Here is an example of a M.2 adapter that has an LED connector:

http://www.amazon.com/Lycom-DT-120-PCIe-Adapter-Support/dp/B00MYCQP38


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalevolentRoo*
> 
> This is not really accurate I think...
> 
> Here is an example of a M.2 adapter that has an LED connector:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lycom-DT-120-PCIe-Adapter-Support/dp/B00MYCQP38


That situation is close enough to my statement - it's semantic. The motherboard would need an LED next to every PCIe slot and some kind of flag would need to be raised within firmware that it is a storage device passing data. For drives like the Samsung that have no firmware of their own, I don't think it could be done.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalevolentRoo*
> 
> This is not really accurate I think...
> 
> Here is an example of a M.2 adapter that has an LED connector:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lycom-DT-120-PCIe-Adapter-Support/dp/B00MYCQP38


the HDD LED on this R5E works fine with a Plextor M.2 drive... ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the HDD LED on this R5E works fine with a Plextor M.2 drive... ?


That drive has its own firmware that identifies it as a storage device. The Samsung drive has no onboard firmware at all.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the HDD LED on this R5E works fine with a Plextor M.2 drive... ?


Hello

The Plextor can be used in legacy mode as AHCI because it has the necessary firmware to be identified as a normal drive. The Samsung, being a OEM drive, does not have this nor any needed drivers and is not even usable without the motherboard's UEFI being coded specifically for the drive. This is also why the Samsung can only be used in UEFI mode.


----------



## MalevolentRoo

Thanks Raja and Praz for taking the time to educate me







I appreciate the information!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalevolentRoo*
> 
> Thanks Raja and Praz for taking the time to educate me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the information!


No probs


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That drive has its own firmware that identifies it as a storage device. The Samsung drive has no onboard firmware at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The Plextor can be used in legacy mode as AHCI because it has the necessary firmware to be identified as a normal drive. The Samsung, being a OEM drive, does not have this nor any needed drivers and is not even usable without the motherboard's UEFI being coded specifically for the drive. This is also why the Samsung can only be used in UEFI mode.


Thanks guys. Almost went to unplug the 2 other SSDs to make sure!.
(Plextor and WD have always been my favorites







)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks guys. Almost went to unplug the 2 other SSDs to make sure!.
> (Plextor and WD have always been my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## ondoy

got my 5820k stable at 4.2 with 1.168v , but have an issue when i copy files on my usb 3.0,
it reaches 600mb-1g/s then the copy freezes, what should i do with this ? did my miss any settings ?
specs are:
x99-a
5820k
16gb 2400

i just change the cpu ratio and voltage...









if i don't OC usb ports work fine.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> got my 5820k stable at 4.2 with 1.168v , but have an issue when i copy files on my usb 3.0,
> it reaches 600mb-1g/s then the copy freezes, what should i do with this ? did my miss any settings ?
> specs are:
> x99-a
> 5820k
> 16gb 2400
> 
> i just change the cpu ratio and voltage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *if i don't OC usb ports work fine.*


Hello

This says it all. The overclock is not stable.


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This says it all. The overclock is not stable.


but my usb wifi adapter is working, it's only my external drive that's having issues on all ports..








ran aida64 stress test for half a day no issues, max temp was only 60 deg...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> When I stress it's up to 72, CPU core up to 90 max temp, I am not bothered lolz


I may be paranoid but those seem too close to the edge for my comfort ...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> but my usb wifi adapter is working, it's only my external drive that's having issues on all ports..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ran aida64 stress test for half a day no issues, max temp was only 60 deg...


Your USB WIFI adapter is not a USB 3.0 flash drive so using that as an example isn't worthwhile other than confirming the ports are functional enough for it and not for the flash drive when you overclock your system.

As your external drive works fine at stock settings we can rule out any kind of firmware issue. You need to tune that overclock more or run the system where it is stable.


----------



## Stefan123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Might be worth listing the make and model of fan.


nothing fancy or unusual:
Corsair Air Series SP120 PWM Performance Edition High Static Pressure


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> nothing fancy or unusual:
> Corsair Air Series SP120 PWM Performance Edition High Static Pressure


Here is what I would do:

1) Uninstall AI suite (all modules etc) and then run AI Suite III cleaner.

2) Remove any polling/monitoring tools from the system.

3) Reinstall AI Suite 1.00.90 and try again (1.00.90 is the latest version on the support page).

4) Corsair lists an inline voltage adapter for those fans, ensure it is not plugged in as well.

5) If none of the above help then contact ASUS support for you region and describe the issue to them.

-Raja


----------



## Silent Scone

@[email protected]

Still no joy with 3200!

Personally I think I'm selling myself short by not wanting to reach over 1.38v DRAM. I have no doubt a binned kit would work fine on this system. The Kingston Predator kit is actually worse than the Plats. Errors with even looser seconds within 30%

Nevermind


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Here is what I would do:
> 
> 1) Uninstall AI suite (all modules etc) and then run AI Suite III cleaner.
> 
> 2) Remove any polling/monitoring tools from the system.
> 
> 3) Reinstall AI Suite 1.00.90 and try again (1.00.90 is the latest version on the support page).
> 
> 4) Corsair lists an inline voltage adapter for those fans, ensure it is not plugged in as well.
> 
> 5) If none of the above help then contact ASUS support for you region and describe the issue to them.
> 
> -Raja


Same issues. Back alive III now, this time with the RvE. Bios sees all my fans in rpm, bios fan settings (pwm/dc part) sees only 3 and AISuite also sees only 3 fans in fan expert, however in the monitor section it sees all fans. Trying your solutuion now.

Is AISuite version1.00.90 the latest for RvE as well, there is shows .89 as the latest on the NL support site.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Same issues. Back alive III now, this time with the RvE. Bios sees all my fans in rpm, bios fan settings (pwm/dc part) sees only 3 and AISuite also sees only 3 fans in fan expert, howver in the monitor section it sees all fans. Trying you solutuion now.
> 
> Is AISuite version1.00.90 the latest for RvE as well, there is shows .89 as the latest on the NL support site.


Hello

I'm not sure how you can have the same issue as Stefan123. His fans connected to the fan extension board are not working when booted into the operating system. The R5E does not have the fan extension board.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure how you can have the same issue as Stefan123. His fans connected to the fan extension board are not working when booted into the operating system. The R5E does not have the fan extension board.


Fan recognition issues. I do not have the fan extension card installed. All fans work (standard Nanoxia Deep Silence 6 case fans and Kraken x61 attached to the CPU). In the bios I see all my fans spinning and the rpm's, same in the AI Suite III monitor section. However in Fan expert section in the bios and in AI Suite I only see three fans. In the monitor section of the bios I see all my fans listed and the rpm's, but in the settings section there (wghere you set DC and PWM) I also see only 3 fans.

Clear enough ;-) Not the same, but almost the same.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Fan recognition issues. I do not have the fan extension card installed. All fans work (standard Nanoxia Deep Silence 6 case fans and Kraken x61 attached to the CPU). In the bios I see all my fans spinning and the rpm's, same in the AI Suite III monitor section. However in Fan expert section in the bios and in AI Suite I only see three fans. In the monitor section of the bios I see all my fans listed and the rpm's, but in the settings section there (wghere you set DC and PWM) I also see only 3 fans.
> 
> Clear enough ;-) Not the same, but almost the same.


Hello

I don't see any issue here. The chassis fans are in 3 groups of 2. The fans connected to the A header of each group can be manually configured and the fans connected to the B headers follow this setting. This is why they have the A, B label and not 1, 2, 3 and so on.


----------



## nickolp1974

I have also posted this in the R5E thread.

So i contacted which i presume was my local Asus support regarding my issue of the board deciding to supply my CPU with 1.85v even though it was set at 1.34v
Quote:


> Dear Nick,
> 
> Thank you for your trust in our support ASUS.
> My name is Andy and i will try to offer you the best support for our products.
> 
> Concerning your message about the RAMPAGE V EXTREME, i would advise to run everything at defaults as in time overclocking can damage any component that you are using,we especially do not recommend overclocking,even if the motherboard is able to handle it,as signs can be seen over time.
> 
> 1.4V for a new generation CPU is a very high voltage.
> 
> Please try using your system with the default settings and see if it runs normally.
> 
> Trying to get warranty work for an overclocked board will not make a reason for warranty or exchange.
> 
> In order to rate the support received through our help line, we kindly ask you to participate to the future-coming Quality Survey, which will be sent via your e-mail address.
> 
> For any type of questions or issues you encounter with the products (hardware or software), feel free to contact us whenever you need. Don't hesitate to call us or reply to the e-mails you're receiving from us.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Andy
> 
> ASUS Technical Support


Does this Andy also work on the tills in tesco's?? What a joke of a reply, shameful.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I don't see any issue here. The chassis fans are in 3 groups of 2. The fans connected to the A header of each group can be manually configured and the fans connected to the B headers follow this setting. This is why they have the A, B label and not 1, 2, 3 and so on.


Well, that clears the issue ;-) Understood. What about AI Suite .90 or is the RVE still on .89?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> I have also posted this in the R5E thread.
> 
> So i contacted which i presume was my local Asus support regarding my issue of the board deciding to supply my CPU with 1.85v even though it was set at 1.34v
> Does this Andy also work on the tills in tesco's?? What a joke of a reply, shameful.


lol Nick, it's certainly not helpful, although 1.4v is technically double the stock voltage so it's not a completely stupid statement to make. You'll have to shout louder for someone to take notice though if not many others have had the same issue


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol Nick, it's certainly not helpful, although 1.4v is technically double the stock voltage so it's not a completely stupid statement to make. You'll have to shout louder for someone to take notice though if not many others have had the same issue


Thing is though mate all i'm after is an answer as to why it happened, i dont want to return the board or anything, but to give a reply like that is insulting really. I know there covering there backs but tbh all the manufacturers that want to sell you there kit that are aimed purely at pushing hardware to there limits and then give you if it works at defaults then its ok crap, what rubbish.
Maybe when filling in a contact form they should maybe ask our ability, novice, enthusiast, pro etc and maybe a better reply can be made.

I just dont get sometimes, i just have visions of someone returning say a faulty board with a frozen cpu socket, has the board been overclocked sir, no defaults, thats fine and heres a new one!


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> I have also posted this in the R5E thread.
> 
> So i contacted which i presume was my local Asus support regarding my issue of the board deciding to supply my CPU with 1.85v even though it was set at 1.34v
> Does this Andy also work on the tills in tesco's?? What a joke of a reply, shameful.


And this is why people don't want to deal with local support and instead post here to get helpful answers from Raja and Praz. It would be nice if Asus created a global community support team to help everyone, with people that can forward cases to regional support when necessary.


----------



## Sem

need a little help with the M.2 slot on a Rampage V Extreme

i have a crucial 512GB M550 M.2 and i know it is SATA based

but according to the specs here http://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/specifications

The RVE supports both PCIe and SATA based M.2s but this one is not being detected at all

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> need a little help with the M.2 slot on a Rampage V Extreme
> 
> i have a crucial 512GB M550 M.2 and i know it is SATA based
> 
> but according to the specs here http://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/specifications
> 
> The RVE supports both PCIe and SATA based M.2s but this one is not being detected at all
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


Hello

I'm not sure what you are looking at but the specs that you link to clearly state PCIe support only for the M.2 slot.

Quote:


> 1 x M.2 Socket 3, gray, , with M Key, type 2260/2280/22110 storage devices support ( Supports PCIE SSDs only)


----------



## Agenesis

My cpu cooler requires me to thread screws from the back of the motherboard to the front. My deluxe has a plastic film over the sockets so is there anyway I can remove it or directly puncture it? Will that void my warranty?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Hmm, this is odd: I started thinking I was using not the latest version of Ai Suite, and I wasn't getting very reliable information from Ai Suite itself (which lists the versions of its sub-programs but not its own version? I must have been looking in the wrong place... I also asked Windows, but all windows would tell me was 1.0.0.0 and that's not the version I had either).

Anyway, so I went to the ASUS downloads site -- tried both the global one and the north america one -- to download the true latest version. I saw that the latest they had when I input my model, X99-E WS, was 1.00.88. Then I went to uninstall my unknown version and it said it was uninstalling 1.00.89! That was a surprise.

So, therefore....
1. Was I using the wrong version for my board? Maybe I got it from a link from someone, I can't remember. Should the X99-E WS definitely be used only with 88 and not 89 at this time?
2. Should I uninstall 89 and install and use 88?

I know there's a clean-uninstaller program for Ai Suite so I'll make sure to use that in between.


----------



## ThornTwist

I got new results with AIS 3:

http://valid.x86.fr/0qi8b9

Needless to say I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> My cpu cooler requires me to thread screws from the back of the motherboard to the front. My deluxe has a plastic film over the sockets so is there anyway I can remove it or directly puncture it? Will that void my warranty?


Should not be any issue with that. Just make sure that cooler backplate is not one that shorts anything out at the back of the board.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Hmm, this is odd: I started thinking I was using not the latest version of Ai Suite, and I wasn't getting very reliable information from Ai Suite itself (which lists the versions of its sub-programs but not its own version? I must have been looking in the wrong place... I also asked Windows, but all windows would tell me was 1.0.0.0 and that's not the version I had either).
> 
> Anyway, so I went to the ASUS downloads site -- tried both the global one and the north america one -- to download the true latest version. I saw that the latest they had when I input my model, X99-E WS, was 1.00.88. Then I went to uninstall my unknown version and it said it was uninstalling 1.00.89! That was a surprise.
> 
> So, therefore....
> 1. Was I using the wrong version for my board? Maybe I got it from a link from someone, I can't remember. Should the X99-E WS definitely be used only with 88 and not 89 at this time?
> 2. Should I uninstall 89 and install and use 88?
> 
> I know there's a clean-uninstaller program for Ai Suite so I'll make sure to use that in between.


Use the latest version for the x99-Deluxe - 1.00.90


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Thing is though mate all i'm after is an answer as to why it happened, i dont want to return the board or anything, but to give a reply like that is insulting really. I know there covering there backs but tbh all the manufacturers that want to sell you there kit that are aimed purely at pushing hardware to there limits and then give you if it works at defaults then its ok crap, what rubbish.
> Maybe when filling in a contact form they should maybe ask our ability, novice, enthusiast, pro etc and maybe a better reply can be made.
> 
> I just dont get sometimes, i just have visions of someone returning say a faulty board with a frozen cpu socket, has the board been overclocked sir, no defaults, thats fine and heres a new one!


First line support is always painful









lol everyone would just fill in Enthusiast / pro







.

Got a great one from MSI from someones query about MSI AB Extreme somewhere...


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Use the latest version for the x99-Deluxe - 1.00.90


Morning ;-)

Same .90 version for the RVE?


----------



## [email protected]

Try it.


----------



## Joa3d43

Finally got caught up with recent posts in this thread, and there are plenty about DDR4 RAM speed above 3000 MHz or so...I think someone had already referenced TaPaKaH's article @ HWDb, with a key excerpt being the last paragraphs:



_"...Of course, the key point behind DDR4 are not tight timings but the extra frequency and the bandwidth that comes along. Unfortunately, with current generation of Intel processors maximum stable memory frequency varies between 1500 and 1700MHz depending on quality of memory controller inside the CPU. This is clearly below what the memory is capable of and serves as a limiting factor.

Another limiting factor is the processor cache frequency, which in case with Haswell-E has a stability limit of around 3800MHz and puts a cap on the overall memory bandwidth. As a result, running tight memory settings gives marginal improvement even in memory-sensitive benchmarks such as Super Pi 32M or 3DMark 11 Physics subtest."_ http://hw-db.com/memory/1745/g-skill-f4-3000c15q-16grr-review/2








I'm fortunate enough to have a strong IMC in my 5960X and a decent (early) Dominator Prats' kit and as such have been running anything from DDR4 3000 CL14, DDR4 3250 CL 15 and DDR4 3333 / CL '15 / 16'...(I'm talking RAM voltages at 1.37 or less)...even managed to get 3400 'kind of / sort of ' pass 3d11 Physics test > but I certainly would not call the latter stable or error free by any stretch of the imagination.

Yet with all that range, it's very hard to see differences in benchmarks (much less 'real world apps'), given the minor differences in bandwidth and trade-off against slightly looser timings......don't get me wrong, I certainly don't mind to have the options, but it's really mostly useful to find a well-working profile in the Bios when switching between strap 100, 125 and 167


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try it.


Well, I am of the conservative type....... I am sure you have tried it and know more about it than I do ;-) That is why I ask, but your answer indicates that it is the same version across all x99 sets....


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Well, I am of the conservative type.......


In that case don't try it. Run the system at stock and leave it be.


----------



## Margammor

I made a "bold and brave" decision yesterday ;-)

After my initial issues with the X99-DL and RMA issues, irritating retailers, great support form Asus and so one..... I went to building rig 2 (I had the plan on building 2 almost identical rigs, one for the home office and one for the real office). As I had build the rig based on the X99-DL already and after 2 dead mobo's and 2 dead CPU's my trust with that mobo was fading away.... I decided to order a RVE.

The first X99-DL was stable the first 2 weeks, so it had already all my software installed on it, as well as 2 RAID sets and so one. As installing it all over again is a real pain and takes a lots of time, i decided to just put the RVE and new CPU in and see where it ends......

So a few reboots and the RVE came alive....... Windows was scanning for 15 minutes and then the logon screen was there....... All went well and no conflicts at all. Deinstalled all Asus software and drivers and put a whole new set of RVE drivers in (and 25 reboots or so after each phase (just to make sure) it is all there..... no issues at all, sometimes a Q-code 98 and a hard reset solves that and a smooth running rig on the RVE. No time today anaymore, but I will test more tomorrow.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In that case don't try it. Run the system at stock and leave it be.


;-) Conservative is not the same as "all stock". I am the "stock+" type then. So a moderate OC at 4,2 or so using your guidance and not the OC+++ all the way type.

In this case I was wondering if .90 and .89 are the same or mobo different (seeing also some other questions on it).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Finally got caught up with recent posts in this thread, and there are plenty about DDR4 RAM speed above 3000 MHz or so...I think someone had already referenced TaPaKaH's article @ HWDb, with a key excerpt being the last paragraphs:
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Of course, the key point behind DDR4 are not tight timings but the extra frequency and the bandwidth that comes along. Unfortunately, with current generation of Intel processors maximum stable memory frequency varies between 1500 and 1700MHz depending on quality of memory controller inside the CPU. This is clearly below what the memory is capable of and serves as a limiting factor.
> 
> Another limiting factor is the processor cache frequency, which in case with Haswell-E has a stability limit of around 3800MHz and puts a cap on the overall memory bandwidth. As a result, running tight memory settings gives marginal improvement even in memory-sensitive benchmarks such as Super Pi 32M or 3DMark 11 Physics subtest."_ http://hw-db.com/memory/1745/g-skill-f4-3000c15q-16grr-review/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fortunate enough to have a strong IMC in my 5960X and a decent (early) Dominator Prats' kit and as such have been running anything from DDR4 3000 CL14, DDR4 3250 CL 15 and DDR4 3333 / CL '15 / 16'...(I'm talking RAM voltages at 1.37 or less)...even managed to get 3400 'kind of / sort of ' pass 3d11 Physics test > but I certainly would not call the latter stable or error free by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> Yet with all that range, it's very hard to see differences in benchmarks (much less 'real world apps'), given the minor differences in bandwidth and trade-off against slightly looser timings......don't get me wrong, I certainly don't mind to have the options, but it's really mostly useful to find a well-working profile in the Bios when switching between strap 100, 125 and 167


Yes it's very uncore dependant sadly, anything over 4ghz on my chip needs voltage I'm not comfortable with. Thankfully I have quite a good chip otherwise. Benching at 3200 even as low as Cl14 at T1 is not a problem for me, or for most people who dial in the right settings, but for close to 100% stability 3200 3250 and 3333 are more out of reach than some people let you believe. That is of course unless you're wiling to plough the modules with voltage.

Have you noticed the lack of binned 3200 kits? Corsair have been buying up most of the Hynix chips and yet I can't help but notice an increasingly lacking in supply of their 3200c16 kit.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes it's very uncore dependant sadly, anything over 4ghz on my chip needs voltage I'm not comfortable with. Thankfully I have quite a good chip otherwise


...yeah - I've run my cache at up to 4.6GHz, but that took 1.35v which contributes to extra heat while not contributing enough to results...my CPU's 'happy medium' seems to be around 4250 - 4300 for cache at 1.275v give or take; beyond that the trade-offs are just not worth it, IMO, unless it's for a specific bench and 'shorter term'


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> (questions about Ai Suite 3 v1.00.88 vs v1.00.89 for the X99-E WS board)
> 
> 
> 
> Use the latest version for the x99-Deluxe - 1.00.90
Click to expand...

Thank you, Raja. Are there release notes for Ai Suite or do you know what has been updated in it? Just curious. I can live without knowing too.

I've been waiting for the "DRAM frequency" reported in the lower left panel to start making sense on one of the latest versions. So far on .88 and .89, the number shown there is not my core frequency, not my uncore or north bridge or DRAM frequency either, it just seems to report a number in between somewhere.

Welcome back from vacation, your help can never be appreciated enough.


----------



## [email protected]

I think some updates for fan xpert and XMP for Auto tuning in the more recent AI suite builds.


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure what you are looking at but the specs that you link to clearly state PCIe support only for the M.2 slot.


LOL i could have swore i saw somewhere it said PCIe AND SATA based maybe it was a review with incorrect info or maybe asus did a stealth edit on their website









O well guess 256GB XP941 it is then


----------



## einnairo

Hey, anyone experience this in real bench ? "luxmarkx64 has stopped working", but my system is still running fine. No bsod or freezes. Just this error message and then I can see my gpu temps dropping indicating that the test has stopped. Pls help.


----------



## [email protected]

If the system is otherwise stable, that error is usually related to display drivers - ensure you are running the latest. If not that, try removing any GPU related utilities from the system.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> LOL i could have swore i saw somewhere it said PCIe AND SATA based maybe it was a review with incorrect info or maybe asus did a stealth edit on their website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O well guess 256GB XP941 it is then


which is a lot faster than the Crucial


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> which is a lot faster than the Crucial


but losing half the capacity

might just get a 1TB 850 pro and wait till 2015 for the next generation M.2s


----------



## ThornTwist

@[email protected], are the X99-A mobos 4 way sli compatible? I thought they were but just saw differently in a video.


----------



## FreeElectron

Did anyone encounter a problem like this with their X99 boards?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> @[email protected], are the X99-A mobos 4 way sli compatible? I thought they were but just saw differently in a video.


Just for reference so you don't get stuck on stuff like this in the future: If you check the X99-A page on the ASUS site and click on the specifications tab it will tell you supported configurations (the motherboard manual that ships with the board should have the info as well).


----------



## Sethos88

Any known issues with the X99 Deluxe only registering 12GB Instead of 16GB outside of basic hardware fault? Like a setting, certain conditions, BIOS version etc. ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethos88*
> 
> Any known issues with the X99 Deluxe only registering 12GB Instead of 16GB outside of basic hardware fault? Like a setting, certain conditions, BIOS version etc. ?


Memory instability during POST can cause a memory module not to map.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> LOL i could have swore i saw somewhere it said PCIe AND SATA based maybe it was a review with incorrect info or maybe asus did a stealth edit on their website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O well guess 256GB XP941 it is then


Hello

The specs have always stated PCIe only. If something different was seen it could have been a review site. Quite often they do not do due diligence when preparing for the review.


----------



## Sethos88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Memory instability during POST can cause a memory module not to map.


Well, I just tried switching around all my sticks, running with one stick etc. figuring out whether it was a memory or motherboard error. It looks like DIMM B1 is dead. None of the RAM blocks will register in that port.

Time to pick up another motherboard.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethos88*
> 
> Well, I just tried switching around all my sticks, running with one stick etc. figuring out whether it was a memory or motherboard error. It looks like DIMM B1 is dead. None of the RAM blocks will register in that port.
> 
> Time to pick up another motherboard.


Hello

Need to check board and CPU cooler mounting and reseat the CPU checking for any bent pins when doing so. Most of these claims of non-functioning memory slots are not due to a board fault.


----------



## Sethos88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Need to check board and CPU cooler mounting and reseat the CPU checking for any bent pins when doing so. Most of these claims of non-functioning memory slots are not due to a board fault.


I've seen plenty of reports of a dead RAM port on the X99 Deluxe now, none of where reseating has worked.

Also, wouldn't that mean it shouldn't have been working from Day 1? Does a CPU suddenly get knocked out of place?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethos88*
> 
> I've seen plenty of reports of a dead RAM port on the X99 Deluxe now, none of where reseating has worked.
> 
> Also, wouldn't that mean it shouldn't have been working from Day 1? Does a CPU suddenly get knocked out of place?


If it was working from day one, then the same could be said for the memory traces and memory slots. One can only guess what a user has done to or with a system remotely if the info isn't provided in posts made by the user asking questions.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethos88*
> 
> I've seen plenty of reports of a dead RAM port on the X99 Deluxe now, none of where reseating has worked.
> 
> Also, wouldn't that mean it shouldn't have been working from Day 1? Does a CPU suddenly get knocked out of place?


Hello

Then RMA the board. After all, everyone should do their part to keep component prices artificially inflated due to RMAs being done before proper troubleshooting is performed.


----------



## Sethos88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Then RMA the board. After all, everyone should do their part to keep component prices artificially inflated due to RMAs being done before proper troubleshooting is performed.


You're right. CPUs tend to randomly get knocked out of place, rendering an entire memory slot useless. Really sharp troubleshooting we're doing here.

Whatever can we think of next, to excuse ASUS' ****ty boards, from issues there are numerous reports of online.


----------



## Silent Scone

I have reason to doubt a lot of claims and this is no exception, especially from experience when initially mounting my new EK block I had one drop out consistently. All it took was a quick re-check of the mounting and tightening correctly of the CPU block.

I've been doing this a long old time and I've never had any motherboard with a dead DIMM slot without some probable cause for the failure. Namely moisture as far as my experience goes lol


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethos88*
> 
> You're right. CPUs tend to randomly get knocked out of place, rendering an entire memory slot useless. Really sharp troubleshooting we're doing here.
> 
> Whatever can we think of next, to excuse ASUS' ****ty boards, from issues there are numerous reports of online.


Hello

Hopefully ASUS.com can provide the necessary support you need. Good luck and have a nice day.


----------



## einnairo

thanks Raja. Running well now, fingers crossed. 1st time ever past 60minutes.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> thanks Raja. Running well now, fingers crossed. 1st time ever past 60minutes.


Hello

What was needed to fix the Luxmark error?


----------



## einnairo

There is a recent update on gtx 980 driver. I updated that. Before this, I left that prompt there. This is step 1.

Then as Raja mentioned, close the NVidia icon (NVidia experience and control panel). Just right click and exit the damn thing.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> There is a recent update on gtx 980 driver. I updated that. Before this, I left that prompt there. This is step 1.
> 
> Then as Raja mentioned, close the NVidia icon (NVidia experience and control panel). Just right click and exit the damn thing.


Hello

Thanks. 344.65 is the driver I'm using. nVidia still has work to do with OpenCL compatibility but things are much better then they were a couple of months ago.


----------



## ondoy

i'm a bit confused with adaptive voltage.
if i use manual i can reach 4.2k with 1.184v stable with 12 hrs. aida64 stress test.
however when i switch to adaptive, it would switch to 1.2v @ 4.2k ...
why does it reach 1.2v ? thought the input voltage will be the limit ? in this case 1.1.84 ?









http://valid.x86.fr/4k7zxl


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> i'm a bit confused with adaptive voltage.
> if i use manual i can reach 4.2k with 1.184v stable with 12 hrs. aida64 stress test.
> however when i switch to adaptive, it would switch to 1.2v @ 4.2k ...
> why does it reach 1.2v ? thought the input voltage will be the limit ? in this case 1.1.84 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4k7zxl


Hello

This is only 16/1000 of a volt difference. The resolution of the digital circuits for both the voltage and the reporting can introduce errors greater than this. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is only 16/1000 of a volt difference. The resolution of the digital circuits for both the voltage and the reporting can introduce errors greater than this. Nothing to worry about.


thanks...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> thanks...


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## nickolp1974

@Raja/Praz

regarding my earlier problem with 1.85v going in to cpu!!

Since that happened i switched to the other bios and been using that, now i have just updated bios i am on 0706>0802. I then went to copy bios 1>2 in UEFI when it finished it just came up 00 on the Q led display. So onto flashback usb method everything looked like it was working as it should, the flash finished and i proceeded to boot and it came up with same 00 code but looping/powering on/off.
would you guys confirm that i have a Dead ROM chip(bios #2) before i contact my local asus.
nick


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethos88*
> 
> Well, I just tried switching around all my sticks, running with one stick etc. figuring out whether it was a memory or motherboard error. It looks like DIMM B1 is dead. None of the RAM blocks will register in that port.
> 
> Time to pick up another motherboard.


I have had a dimm not show up because of over-tightening the screws near the dimm attaching the motherboard to the chassis. Might be worth a try. I had RMAed one board and was ready to RMA the second one when I was made aware of this possibility, and dang, if I wasn't surprised. I went back a bit on a couple of the screws and the dimm came alive. These were MB screws, not CPU block / heat sink screws.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Thanks. 344.65 is the driver I'm using. nVidia still has work to do with OpenCL compatibility but things are much better then they were a couple of months ago.


I'm finding NVidias drivers on Maxwell cards and X99 are causing me a lot of issues that have made me backtrack of late when trying to test stability with crashing to desktop, then it turning out to be driver related.

I'm not one to complain about their drivers mostly but they're slowly getting better on this platform


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> @Raja/Praz
> 
> regarding my earlier problem with 1.85v going in to cpu!!
> 
> Since that happened i switched to the other bios and been using that, now i have just updated bios i am on 0706>0802. I then went to copy bios 1>2 in UEFI when it finished it just came up 00 on the Q led display. So onto flashback usb method everything looked like it was working as it should, the flash finished and i proceeded to boot and it came up with same 00 code but looping/powering on/off.
> would you guys confirm that i have a Dead ROM chip(bios #2) before i contact my local asus.
> nick


Not a good idea to flash backup bios to the latest bios, it gives you that bit of security when you have problems with the normal bios chip, and will get you up and running. You could try flashing backup bios to the first release bios. if you can, then copy bios 2 to bios 1 this may get you going again.


----------



## Silent Scone

Gosport? Unlucky









Was there the other week


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Gosport? Unlucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was there the other week


I live in the posh part, lol


----------



## Silent Scone

ah fair enough lol. Lees Lane I think I was at, not far from the port


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ah fair enough lol. Lees Lane I think I was at, not far from the port


I know it well.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm finding NVidias drivers on Maxwell cards and X99 are causing me a lot of issues that have made me backtrack of late when trying to test stability with crashing to desktop, then it turning out to be driver related.
> 
> I'm not one to complain about their drivers mostly but they're slowly getting better on this platform


Oh,that great!
and I just sold my r9 290 to get a gigabyte 970G1,dammit !,lol


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> Oh,that great!
> and I just sold my r9 290 to get a gigabyte 970G1,dammit !,lol


Honestly i think the latest nVida drivers are completely messed up in general they are actually burning out some families of cards Like the 400/500 series... So its no surprise they are not working with the x99 and maxwell


----------



## ThornTwist

Do I need a raid controller for a mirror drive of 2x Seagate Barracuda STBD2000101 2TB? I just want to make sure i have my bases covered.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Do I need a raid controller for a mirror drive of 2x Seagate Barracuda STBD2000101 2TB? I just want to make sure i have my bases covered.


Hello

Not unless you do not like Intel RAID.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Not unless you do not like Intel RAID.


Thanks for fast response! I don't think I need one then. Hooray, saving money while spending it!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Thanks for fast response! I don't think I need one then. Hooray, saving money while spending it!


Hello

You're welcome. The Intel SATA ports 1 - 6 can be configure for a RAID array. Any drives connected to the remaining ports will be non-member RAID drives and will operate the same as if if the controller was set AHCI mode.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethos88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Memory instability during POST can cause a memory module not to map.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I just tried switching around all my sticks, running with one stick etc. figuring out whether it was a memory or motherboard error. It looks like DIMM B1 is dead. None of the RAM blocks will register in that port.
> 
> Time to pick up another motherboard.
Click to expand...

I still don't (quite yet) want to jump the gun on claiming there's a pattern here, but everyone I've ever seen reporting a single dead or deficient DRAM slot on ASUS X99 boards, it has been #B1. Mine is B1, only works up to about 2800Mhz then drops out no matter what speed, what voltage, what settings of any sort. Everything else about the the board, DRAM, and memory works great.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sethos88*
> 
> Well, I just tried switching around all my sticks, running with one stick etc. figuring out whether it was a memory or motherboard error. It looks like DIMM B1 is dead. None of the RAM blocks will register in that port.
> 
> Time to pick up another motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Need to check board and CPU cooler mounting and reseat the CPU checking for any bent pins when doing so. Most of these claims of non-functioning memory slots are not due to a board fault.
Click to expand...

I've done that (very thoroughly, twice now) too. I've also tried djgar's idea about motherboard mounting screws but with no change in results. In any case I don't want to mount my motherboard loosely. And the board is supposed to be very well grounded at each and every mounting location, and I haven't thought of any convincing reason why having it any less well grounded at one or two mounting posts would be a good thing -- even if it did achieve proper memory operation as a side effect.

Sorry about that, I should have multi-quoted. I'll learn!

Also, I should add that unlike Sethos88's board, my faulty B1 slot was problematic from the beginning, it did not start being a problem halfway through.

I am going to try one more round of removing and reinstalling my water cooler (a Liqtech 240x all-in-one, very easy to mount, pretty hard to do it wrong in any way). Other than inspecting for bad pins, cleaning the top of the cpu, carefully placing the CPU, applying a grain-of-rice amount of TIM and following the usual procedure to tighen down the four water block mounting screws and not squeeze the TIM out to one side... am I missing any other points I should pay attention to? I'm pretty well used to doing this stuff, so if my previous attempt which seemed to go perfectly smoothly still caused the problem with my B1 memory slot as you guys seem to be saying is the most likely explanation, I sure don't know what I did wrong. I did not tighten the hold-down screws excessively or unevenly. I also made sure that the lower bases of those screws, at the four corners of the CPU socket, were solidly and evenly screwed into the board beforehand.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Honestly i think the latest nVida drivers are completely messed up in general they are actually burning out some families of cards Like the 400/500 series... So its no surprise they are not working with the x99 and maxwell


Can somebody try cinebench with the new driver. I had a problem with the initial rendering. I thought my second card was dead. But tried heaven it is fine, anyone with same problem?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I've done that (very thoroughly, twice now) too. I've also tried djgar's idea about motherboard mounting screws but with no change in results. In any case I don't want to mount my motherboard loosely. And the board is supposed to be very well grounded at each and every mounting location, and I haven't thought of any convincing reason why having it any less well grounded at one or two mounting posts would be a good thing -- even if it did achieve proper memory operation as a side effect.


Actually my motherboard was not loose, just not that tightly squeezed - I had been a bit paranoid about the gigantic CPU heat sink on the vertical motherboard







.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

I spoke too loosely when using the term "loosely", sorry about that. I wouldn't think you would really have it literally loose. Just seems like firmly tight (though not, of course, heavily torqued at all) is the norm. Anyway, all good! I wish my situation had been the same as yours with a similarly easy solution!


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Can somebody try cinebench with the new driver. I had a problem with the initial rendering. I thought my second card was dead. But tried heaven it is fine, anyone with same problem?


I am sorry I am unable to do so because my machine wont even function correctly with the new drivers installed. But i am on a 580 for now.


----------



## FreeElectron

Can someone tell how to recover data in a raid 1 drive?


----------



## Asmodian

There is not anything special to Raid 1 recovery, just plug in either drive and you are good to go.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> There is not anything special to Raid 1 recovery, just plug in either drive and you are good to go.


If he's got a problem he needs to make sure he replaces the bad drive. Then it should recover automatically. Or it may mean he can't recover and both drives are kaput. Otherwise it should go into recovery mode, no? Why exactly do you need to recover? What went wrong?


----------



## Asmodian

If a drive is bad it will complain but if you boot into windows everything will seem normal. You can copy any data you need, etc.

If you want to repair the mirror you need to replace the bad drive and tell it to rebuild.


----------



## djgar

My experience has been it will try to rebuild automatically when it detects a problem if both drives are not considered unusable by the driver / hardware. The icon in the task bar will show that checking is being done and a notification pop-up by the icon will display, unless you have specifically set it not to inform you in the preferences.

I'm assuming this is in the Intel SATA controller and you have installed the RST software in Windows, which you really need if you're doing RAID.


----------



## Rcmorr09

Hello everyone,

A few quick questions... I am running an X-99 deluxe(5820k) with bios 904, I plan on updating to 1004. Will updating the bios reset my auto tuned oc using AI suite? All seems fine with my system atm is there any real benefit to updating to 1004? Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rcmorr09*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> A few quick questions... I am running an X-99 deluxe(5820k) with bios 904, I plan on updating to 1004. Will updating the bios reset my auto tuned oc using AI suite? All seems fine with my system atm is there any real benefit to updating to 1004? Thanks


yes... unless you've invested a ton of time in to settings etc update the bios. Any saved OC settings will be lost. Bios settings are not portable between bios versions. (







)


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> My experience has been it will try to rebuild automatically when it detects a problem if both drives are not considered unusable by the driver / hardware. The icon in the task bar will show that checking is being done and a notification pop-up by the icon will display, unless you have specifically set it not to inform you in the preferences.
> 
> I'm assuming this is in the Intel SATA controller and you have installed the RST software in Windows, which you really need if you're doing RAID.


If you need to install a new drive it doesn't auto use it as part of the raid volume so you need to add it and rebuild.

I have also had good luck using the Intel RAID BIOS for setting up RAID 1 or 0 volumes without needing the full drivers installed, they are nice for management and to report faults while in Windows but they do not seem critical for basic functionality.


----------



## djgar

But it does tell you if you need a new drive while in Windows. And also very handy for explicit cache management. And it lets you know the rebuild / verification status and manage those. I do tend to be slightly paranoid about my RAIDs. But as always, YMMV







.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Can somebody try cinebench with the new driver. I had a problem with the initial rendering. I thought my second card was dead. But tried heaven it is fine, anyone with same problem?


I'm not getting a problem on my end. 1275: CPU, 169.94: OpenGL


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> but losing half the capacity
> 
> might just get a 1TB 850 pro and wait till 2015 for the next generation M.2s


Well, there is also a 512 GB version of the XP941


----------



## Agenesis

I think I found a bug: the last two USB ports right next to the WiFi plugs on the deluxe sometimes flakes out completely appearing as dead in both the bios and Windows. It gets reactivated when you use enable full USB initialization or disable quick boot.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I don't see any issue here. The chassis fans are in 3 groups of 2. The fans connected to the A header of each group can be manually configured and the fans connected to the B headers follow this setting. This is why they have the A, B label and not 1, 2, 3 and so on.


I came from the X99-DL and there all individual fans can be set and adapted, I guess I expected the same on the RVE (beingg an even more exclusive mb) and did not think and see the logic behind the A en B headers. Ok now.


----------



## Margammor

I know it is not on the supported CPU list, but is it possible or perhaps tested at Asus, to use the Z10PE-D8 WS with 2 i7-5960X 3,0 GHz CPU's (OC'ed at 4,2 MHz)?

For a rendering workstation (not a backend rendering farm) both MHz and cores create the speed. So Xeons are great but low on MHz and ample to OC. Otherwise it would be 2 times an ntel Xeon E5-2687W v3, but those are a lot more expensive off course.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I think I found a bug: the last two USB ports right next to the WiFi plugs on the deluxe sometimes flakes out completely appearing as dead in both the bios and Windows. It gets reactivated when you use enable full USB initialization or disable quick boot.


Not had that. What BIOS rev? Will try and replicate


----------



## Jann

Asus X99-A (90MB0K50-M0EAY0)

BIOS 1004

i7-5930k (BX80648I75930KSR20R)

32Gb 2400MHz kit by Crucial (BLS4C8G4D240FSA)

Geforce 760 2Gb by Gigabyte (GV-N760WF2OC-2GD)

Samsung 850 Pro SSD 256Gb (MZ-7KE256BW)

Lepa 800W PSU (G800-MB)

Only keyboard on usb, and usb flash drive with win7 setup or memtest.

AOC Q2770PQU Monitor connected by DVI.

Corsair H110 cpu cooler (CW-9060014-WW)

Corsair 500R case (CC-9011012-WW)

So took the leap and ordered this X99 system for work. Memory isn't listed as compatible by Asus, so first guess would be that. Memtest just hangs sooner or later, with no error, just freezing. Tried all 4 memory sticks one by one. Tried MemOK, manually setting 2133MHz on memory. Tried just installing windows, always a blue screen. Since this is the only DDR4 system in the office, I can't really get another memory stick to see if it's definitely the memory.

Any ideas what could be wrong here? Or how I could further test the system to pinpoint the bad parts. I'd like to avoid sending back anything that isn't faulty.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I know it is not on the supported CPU list, but is it possible or perhaps tested at Asus, to use the Z10PE-D8 WS with 2 i7-5960X 3,0 GHz CPU's (OC'ed at 4,2 MHz)?


Hello

This is not something that would be tested. The 5960X is not designed for 2P or higher use.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is not something that would be tested. The 5960X is not designed for 2P or higher use.


Clear then.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I came from the X99-DL and there all individual fans can be set and adapted, I guess I expected the same on the RVE (beingg an even more exclusive mb) and did not think and see the logic behind the A en B headers. Ok now.


Hello

Yes the fan configuration is different between the Deluxe and the R5E. That is the reason for the Deluxe fan headers being labeled with numbers only and the R5E using numbers and letters.


----------



## Topkek007

Hello, I am thinking about buying an ASUS MB, but there is a thing I have to know: does ASUS X99-DELUXE has an option to disable / enable HPET? How about other ASUS boards like ASUS-E WS?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topkek007*
> 
> Hello, I am thinking about buying an ASUS MB, but there is a thing I have to know: does ASUS X99-DELUXE has an option to disable / enable HPET? How about other ASUS boards like ASUS-E WS?


This has been answered several times. Search this forum.

HPET is a Windows Vista thing, so not supported on the Asus X99 boards (Win 7 and Win8).


----------



## Topkek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> This has been answered several times. Search this forum.
> 
> HPET is a Windows Vista thing, so not supported on the Asus X99 boards (Win 7 and Win8).


Anybody to back up that ASUS X99 boards do not have this option? MSI X99 MBs have this option in BIOS. /I did a little search before ("HPET x99 asus" or something like that)./


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topkek007*
> 
> Anybody to back up that ASUS X99 boards do not have this option? MSI X99 MBs have this option in BIOS. /I did a little search before ("HPET x99 asus" or something like that)./


Hello

The ASUS X99 motherboards only support Windows 7 and newer operating systems and processors with constant-rate TSCs. Because of this there is no user option needed or available for HPET.


----------



## nickolp1974

Well i do indeed have a dead bios rom chip and do you know what Asus has told me to do, yes RMA the board! Why not just send me a new chip??


----------



## kiwiis

Any tips for running the C15 g,skill 3000 kit at 3200? 16-18-18-39 2t just results in instant BSODs. Mainly only interested in getting on the 100 strap without lowering clock speeds.

And for the other person experiencing random POST issues related to RAM, setting DRAM Training to ignore seems to have fixed it for good. That and/or tuning VCCSA.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Any tips for running the C15 g,skill 3000 kit at 3200? 16-18-18-39 2t just results in instant BSODs. Mainly only interested in getting on the 100 strap without lowering clock speeds.
> 
> And for the other person experiencing random POST issues related to RAM, setting DRAM Training to ignore seems to have fixed it for good. That and/or tuning VCCSA.


You'll need to try more DRAM voltage to get an idea, then slacken off seconds. Look back through some of my older images in the thread and try some of those. You'll definitely need to try 1.36 - 1.39v to go anywhere though by the sounds of it.


----------



## Topkek007

Actually from what I have read, windows use several timers. HPET is a pretty modern one and is almost as precise as a constant-rate TSC and the HPET is most likely still working and enabled on X99s. I am using Windows XP and on my current system HPET gives problems (winXP actually does not have support for HPET), so I must have an option to disable it. Oh, here is some linux proof that HPET still exists: overclock ers com/forums/showthread.php/751387-Any-X99-Linux-users-out-there-Advice-needed-please . Going for another brand then, thank you!

Oh, but have anybody actually checked the BIOS for it? (All I got was probably guesses.)

EDIT: I do not need any more info now. Thanks to all that replied!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topkek007*
> 
> Actually from what I have read, windows use several timers. HPET is a pretty modern one and is almost as precise as a constant-rate TSC and the HPET is most likely still working and enabled on X99s. I am using Windows XP and on my current system HPET gives problems (winXP actually does not have support for HPET), so I must have an option to disable it. Oh, here is some linux proof that HPET still exists: overclock ers com/forums/showthread.php/751387-Any-X99-Linux-users-out-there-Advice-needed-please . Going for another brand then, thank you!
> 
> Oh, but have anybody actually checked the BIOS for it? (All I got was probably guesses.)


Hello

Windows 7 will only use HPET if a constant-rate TSC capable processor is not being used. Windows 8 and newer uses constant-rate TSC or the precise time-of-day API built into the operating system.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Well i do indeed have a dead bios rom chip and do you know what Asus has told me to do, yes RMA the board! Why not just send me a new chip??


buy a new one from ebay for 10$ and don't RMA the board. Who knows what you may get back!


----------



## delancyst

Hi guys,

I'm having trouble with my new build that has been exhibiting random freezes in Windows 7 since Day 1 for a couple weeks now.

*My specs:*
CPU: 5930K
MB: X99 Deluxe (BIOS *1004*)
RAM: 32GB G.skill Ripjaws 4 F4-2400C15Q-32GRK 2400mhz DDR4

M.2 Slot: XP941 256GB m.2 boot drive
PCIE16_1: Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming (stock settings)
PCIE4_1: disabled
PCIE16_2: empty
PCIE16_3: XP941 512GB m.2 asus expansion card
PCIE16_4: Xonar Essence STX 1
PCIE16_5: empty
IRST: 6x hdd
PSU: Seasonic SS-1000XP Platinum 1000W

Other USB
-Razer Orochi 2013 mouse
-Logitech Proteus Core mouse
-Ducky Shine3 keyboard

I'm running stock settings, *no* CPU OC - only change I did was running the DDR4 RAM at it's built-in XMP profile.

The system would randomly freeze / lock-up in Windows 7 64-bit irregardless of load, for an indefinite amount of time.
The mouse and keyboard (CAPS Lock) would not respond, so you basically have to hard reset the system.
Each time it happens, Windows will ask if you want to Boot as normal or go to Safe mode after POST.
A few times it caused IRST to initiate Verification sequence on my RAID volumes which is quite frustrating as the scan takes awhile.

1) I tested it on Aida Stress test, LinX 20 runs, Prime95 Blend, Memtest (18hrs) without problems.
2) Tried replacing the RAM which I managed to borrow another set from another brand but the freezing persisted.
3) Shifted the PCIE m.2 expansion card and Xonar cards a few times but didn't help.
4) Have also tried reinstalling Windows a couple of times now, with all drivers downloaded from Asus website.

Hope someone can help me out and advice what other things I can try.
I just want a system that can do stock + XMP for stable 24/7 work.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm having trouble with my new build that has been exhibiting random freezes in Windows 7 since Day 1 for a couple weeks now.
> 
> *My specs:*
> CPU: 5930K
> MB: X99 Deluxe (BIOS *1004*)
> RAM: 32GB G.skill Ripjaws 4 F4-2400C15Q-32GRK 2400mhz DDR4
> 
> M.2 Slot: XP941 256GB m.2 boot drive
> PCIE16_1: Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming (stock settings)
> PCIE4_1: disabled
> PCIE16_2: empty
> PCIE16_3: XP941 512GB m.2 asus expansion card
> PCIE16_4: Xonar Essence STX 1
> PCIE16_5: empty
> IRST: 6x hdd
> PSU: Seasonic SS-1000XP Platinum 1000W
> 
> Other USB
> -Razer Orochi 2013 mouse
> -Logitech Proteus Core mouse
> -Ducky Shine3 keyboard
> 
> I'm running stock settings, *no* CPU OC - only change I did was running the DDR4 RAM at it's built-in XMP profile.
> 
> The system would randomly freeze / lock-up in Windows 7 64-bit irregardless of load, for an indefinite amount of time.
> The mouse and keyboard (CAPS Lock) would not respond, so you basically have to hard reset the system.
> Each time it happens, Windows will ask if you want to Boot as normal or go to Safe mode after POST.
> A few times it caused IRST to initiate Verification sequence on my RAID volumes which is quite frustrating as the scan takes awhile.
> 
> 1) I tested it on Aida Stress test, LinX 20 runs, Prime95 Blend, Memtest (18hrs) without problems.
> 2) Tried replacing the RAM which I managed to borrow another set from another brand but the freezing persisted.
> 3) Shifted the PCIE m.2 expansion card and Xonar cards a few times but didn't help.
> 4) Have also tried reinstalling Windows a couple of times now, with all drivers downloaded from Asus website.
> 
> Hope someone can help me out and advice what other things I can try.
> I just want a system that can do stock + XMP for stable 24/7 work.
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


what temps are you getting on your cpu?
when it freezes is the hdd light on solid?
give the cpu cache a little more volts


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> what temps are you getting on your cpu?
> when it freezes is the hdd light on solid?
> give the cpu cache a little more volts


Hi bigcid10, thanks for your reply.

1) According to AI Suite.... CPU 36c, VRM 52c, PCH 48c, Motherboard 35c (I'm on H100i watercooling)

2) Unfortunately I can't be certain as the boot drive is an m.2 XP941 which does not relay hdd activity to the case.

3) I'm a noob when it comes to overclocking so everything is at stock settings. The only tweak I've done is choosing XMP for the memory.
The CPU Cache Voltage is currently to Auto and hovers between 0.834-0.840v.
The only options I see are Manual, Offset, Adaptive.

To be honest I'm not looking to overclock the CPU. Just want the system to run stable with XMP.
I got another older system (P9 X79 Pro) that's not overclocked but runs XMP memory all day without freezing.

So far, I've ruled out its unlikely the memory since I had tried out another set of RAM (Crucial Ballistix) before but *random permanent freeze still occur (interestingly never one bsod)*.
Whenever I check the eventlog after a freeze, i only see Kernel-Power 41, which is basically means pressing the Reset switch on the PC.


----------



## bigcid10

usually freezing is memory related or 100% hd(acts like it's frozen)
look in the bios and see if it's actually running at stock settings
because sometimes if you set it to xmp it will jump to 125 baseclock
and change other setting as well(multipliers,cache settings,etc)


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> usually freezing is memory related or 100% hd(acts like it's frozen)
> look in the bios and see if it's actually running at stock settings
> because sometimes if you set it to xmp it will jump to 125 baseclock
> and change other setting as well(multipliers,cache settings,etc)


My apologies in advanced for the pic heavy post.
I've taken some screenshots of my settings below...

Ai Tweaker page






Internal CPU Power Management


DiGi Power



DRAM Timing Ctrl




Right now I'm testing *Disabling* Attempt Fast/Cold Boot options and *Enabling* DRAM Training to see if it helps with stability.


----------



## djgar

I'm curious - how did you make those screen captures?


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> My apologies in advanced for the pic heavy post.
> I've taken some screenshots of my settings below...
> 
> Right now I'm testing *Disabling* Attempt Fast/Cold Boot options and *Enabling* DRAM Training to see if it helps with stability.


well,If that don't beat all.lol
My idea leads me to point at that m2 drive or the controller(driver?)
because everything else is ok
being that it's an ssd ,did you check it for errors due to the reboots


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm curious - how did you make those screen captures?


you can do it from within the bios ,I think it is like f12 or something
it says it somewhere on the bottom or top of the page


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm curious - how did you make those screen captures?


Screenprint option in bios, save to memory stick.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> you can do it from within the bios ,I think it is like f12 or something
> it says it somewhere on the bottom or top of the page


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Screenprint option in bios, save to memory stick.


Man, this old age thing is really killing me! I thought I looked ...
















Edit: OK, it's listed in the shortcuts screen, which I hadn't looked at. At least I don't feel totally stupid, just half







.


----------



## Wireline

Just to start a different thread of comment, I noticed that my ASUS X99 Deluxe motherboard's box was the only one out of all the parts in my build that did not come with a factory seal, either on the box or a piece of tape on the electrostatic bag. Is this normal practice for ASUS, or should I be shouting at my supplier? I searched for an answer with the search bar up there and didn't get any joy.


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> Just to start a different thread of comment, I noticed that my ASUS X99 Deluxe motherboard's box was the only one out of all the parts in my build that did not come with a factory seal, either on the box or a piece of tape on the electrostatic bag. Is this normal practice for ASUS, or should I be shouting at my supplier? I searched for an answer with the search bar up there and didn't get any joy.


you're not the only one, all asus motherboard are not factory sealed. So you can't tell if it has ever been opened , or returned. luckily I got the Deluxe on release day, so I know for sure my is a brand new , never been open. I don't know why asus they don't sealed the box.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> well,If that don't beat all.lol
> My idea leads me to point at that m2 drive or the controller(driver?)
> because everything else is ok
> being that it's an ssd ,did you check it for errors due to the reboots


Yes, everytime i recover from a freeze a 'chkdsk /f' will be performed to fix any errors.
The m.2 boot drive actually passes every POST without a hitch since the system was built.
I'm short of installing Windows on another storage but I'd be curious why you feel it be the cause of spurious freezes in Windows?

I just checked S.M.A.R.T info of the m.2 from Aida and all looks good.



Just wondering why the setup would freeze at stock settings.
Tried my best to get every critical component based off the QVL, and it's really exhausting my options to find a fix than to perhaps RMA the motherboard.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Yes, everytime i recover from a freeze a 'chkdsk /f' will be performed to fix any errors.
> The m.2 boot drive actually passes every POST without a hitch since the system was built.
> I'm short of installing Windows on another storage but I'd be curious why you feel it be the cause of spurious freezes in Windows?
> 
> I just checked S.M.A.R.T info of the m.2 from Aida and all looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering why the setup would freeze at stock settings.
> Tried my best to get every critical component based off the QVL, and it's really exhausting my options to find a fix than to perhaps RMA the motherboard.


because of the fact that your system is stock
and you have no hdd light for the M2 drive ,so you can't see if the drive is at 100%
I would look into not so much the actual drive ,but the controller it's plugged into
or see if there's some updated drivers


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> because of the fact that your system is stock
> and you have no hdd light for the M2 drive ,so you can't see if the drive is at 100%
> I would look into not so much the actual drive ,but the controller it's plugged into
> or see if there's some updated drivers


I need point out that at least half of the time, the freeze occurs in relatively low to idle load.
It could be viewing a Youtube video, general web surfing, even leaving the system idle overnight, which shouldn't be taxing the boot drive at all.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> I need point out that at least half of the time, the freeze occurs in relatively low to idle load.
> It could be viewing a Youtube video, general web surfing, even leaving the system idle overnight, which shouldn't be taxing the boot drive at all.


windows does a lot of background data work though


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> windows does a lot of background data work though


Indeed, there can be all sorts of background activity from the OS on and off. It will defrag and such when there's no activity, even though SSDs ideally shouldn't be defragged, AFAIK. I catch my SSD Raid 0 getting defragged all the time, at least that's what I take is happening since it stops as soon as I move the trackball or hit the keyboard.


----------



## delancyst

Ok I shall try it out.

I can get Windows reinstalled onto the 2nd XP941 located on the Hyper m.2 expansion card and see how it goes.

So you guys think my Bios settings are ok so far?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> windows does a lot of background data work though
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, there can be all sorts of background activity from the OS on and off. It will defrag and such when there's no activity, even though SSDs ideally shouldn't be defragged, AFAIK. I catch my SSD Raid 0 getting defragged all the time, at least that's what I take is happening since it stops as soon as I move the trackball or hit the keyboard.
Click to expand...

Could be that a more recent patch has fixed this in Windows 8.1, but given the signal to noise ration on the intert00bz I can't quite make it out and am defaulting to existing belief that Windows 8.1 still needs a slight administrative adjustment in order to make its "disk optimizer" behave the best with SSDs. I followed this with success:

http://www.outsidethebox.ms/why-windows-8-defragments-your-ssd-and-how-you-can-avoid-this/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Ok I shall try it out.
> 
> I can get Windows reinstalled onto the 2nd XP941 located on the Hyper m.2 expansion card and see how it goes.
> 
> So you guys think my Bios settings are ok so far?


You will receive more replies, and more detailed ones, if you provide your current BIOS information at the same time as asking this question. Ideally put it all in a "spoiler" quote within your post so that it's minimized but available to readers by clicking. You can find the markup codes for spoiler quotes by experimenting with the buttons in the reply editor.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Could be that a more recent patch has fixed this in Windows 8.1, but given the signal to noise ration on the intert00bz I can't quite make it out and am defaulting to existing belief that Windows 8.1 still needs a slight administrative adjustment in order to make its "disk optimizer" behave the best with SSDs. I followed this with success:
> 
> http://www.outsidethebox.ms/why-windows-8-defragments-your-ssd-and-how-you-can-avoid-this/
> You will receive more replies, and more detailed ones, if you provide your current BIOS information at the same time as asking this question. Ideally put it all in a "spoiler" quote within your post so that it's minimized but available to readers by clicking. You can find the markup codes for spoiler quotes by experimenting with the buttons in the reply editor.


Thanks for the tip









Ai Tweaker page


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Internal CPU Power Management


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







DiGi Power


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








DRAM Timing Ctrl


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I appreciate the responses so far, guys.
It seems like after explicitly enabling *DRAM Training* has somehow stabilized the freezing issue. I have not had a lockup for a large part of the day, but we'll see.
Tbh I've never had to deal with voltage tweaking since my previous two builds (X79 and a Z87) as I never felt the need to overclock the CPU beyond it's stock performance.
So the same applies for this build - I just want to run stable on XMP settings alone.

If anybody has any more suggestions on what could be other possible causes worth investigating, please let me know.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

At least switch your CPU and DRAM power phase control from Auto to Optimized. In both cases this is more consistent with the power saving and temperature control that you are valuing by avoiding higher overclocks. For the same reason enable active frequency mode and all spread spectrum options where available, both will save more energy and heat production. Only holdback that I see on this advice is some users may find that active frequency mode may seem to add some UI latency (specifically a small amount of mouse lag) and if you experience that then skip that mode. But it can save you a lot of watts.

I have found the same success with explicitly enabling DRAM training and enhanced training. But now that you've gotten past that, you can also enable Attempt Fast Boot (but not necessarily fast cold boot) and leave it enabled unless or until you have any further posting or booting trouble.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> At least switch your CPU and DRAM power phase control from Auto to Optimized. In both cases this is more consistent with the power saving and temperature control that you are valuing by avoiding higher overclocks. For the same reason enable active frequency mode and all spread spectrum options where available, both will save more energy and heat production. Only holdback that I see on this advice is some users may find that active frequency mode may seem to add some UI latency (specifically a small amount of mouse lag) and if you experience that then skip that mode. But it can save you a lot of watts.
> 
> I have found the same success with explicitly enabling DRAM training and enhanced training. But now that you've gotten past that, you can also enable Attempt Fast Boot (but not necessarily fast cold boot) and leave it enabled unless or until you have any further posting or booting trouble.


I found out that setting the power phase control sections to optimized and pread spectrum on (through AI Suite 3) really lower temps (~12C in my case), but that it blew up my first 2 X99-DL boards. Not sure if that is related to the boards or AI Suite 3, but it happened. Anyone else having good experienses with it. I skipped AI Suite 3 for now (it is not loading on boot, see below), so I can try setting these optimized settings in the bios.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> At least switch your CPU and DRAM power phase control from Auto to Optimized. In both cases this is more consistent with the power saving and temperature control that you are valuing by avoiding higher overclocks. For the same reason enable active frequency mode and all spread spectrum options where available, both will save more energy and heat production. Only holdback that I see on this advice is some users may find that active frequency mode may seem to add some UI latency (specifically a small amount of mouse lag) and if you experience that then skip that mode. But it can save you a lot of watts.


Incidently, I was looking at those same options in *AI Suite* too.
But they don't seem to stick after a reboot. CPU / DRAM phase control always goes back to Extreme & Standard respectively
Do I have to set them in BIOS to make them permanent instead?


----------



## kiwiis

Strange, I have found better success *disabling* DRAM Training as it has put a stop to POST failing randomly with the 6F code.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> At least switch your CPU and DRAM power phase control from Auto to Optimized. In both cases this is more consistent with the power saving and temperature control that you are valuing by avoiding higher overclocks. For the same reason enable active frequency mode and all spread spectrum options where available, both will save more energy and heat production. Only holdback that I see on this advice is some users may find that active frequency mode may seem to add some UI latency (specifically a small amount of mouse lag) and if you experience that then skip that mode. But it can save you a lot of watts.
> 
> I have found the same success with explicitly enabling DRAM training and enhanced training. But now that you've gotten past that, you can also enable Attempt Fast Boot (but not necessarily fast cold boot) and leave it enabled unless or until you have any further posting or booting trouble.


Hello

Unless running the CPU, cache and memory speeds at default stock values I suggest leaving the CPU and DRAM Power Phase Control options set to the default settings and any Spread Spectrum settings set to disabled.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Strange, I have found better success *disabling* DRAM Training as it has put a stop to POST failing randomly with the 6F code.


You may be right. But I somehow experienced much lesser lockups today (in fact only 1) after enabling DRAM Training (+Attempt Fast / Cold boot, which I've reenabled)
This was all because I had previously introduced another kit to the motherboard during my troubleshooting, so I just want to make sure the MB registers the new kit and get the voltages right.

I'm now testing Enabling Fully Manual mode and letting the BIOS decide all voltages (Auto).

With regards to the freezing episode today, I had plugged in a 2TB WD Passport Ultra ext usb hdd which eventually caused a "Driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk8\DR8".
Windows lasted quite awhile Explorer hanging and then freezed up. Again not bsod, mouse / keyboard stop responding and some audio from Youtube looping endlessly. Had to hard reset.

I've removed the usb hdd since and the system is now back up running for past 3-4hrs.

I also left a Task Manager window visible in hopes of catching any other processes that might be causing the freeze.

My temps remain normal.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Unless running the CPU, cache and memory speeds at default stock values I suggest leaving the CPU and DRAM Power Phase Control options set to the default settings and any Spread Spectrum settings set to disabled.


Ok clear. So these settings (despite working for some here) are meant for default only (I am on 4-4,2 mHz), so I guess default+ and not extreme OC. So optimized (like the manual suggest) is default only like the standard option and does not improve things like CPU and VRM temps?


----------



## ThornTwist

While we're on the subject, how do I auto OC my RAM? Every I get a reading form some software for one place or the other it always reads at 1XXX value or so. How do I get an OC on my RAM?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Unless running the CPU, cache and memory speeds at default stock values I suggest leaving the CPU and DRAM Power Phase Control options set to the default settings and any Spread Spectrum settings set to disabled.


Really? I wasn't aware of that. Well, I don't have any reason or basis to oppose your much more extensive experience so I'm happy to follow your recommendation. So can you describe what the default settings on these actually do?

I've read several other places where people recommended Optimized to save a lot of power and heat, and the same for VRM. I am curious why you recommend against that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Incidently, I was looking at those same options in *AI Suite* too.
> But they don't seem to stick after a reboot. CPU / DRAM phase control always goes back to Extreme & Standard respectively
> Do I have to set them in BIOS to make them permanent instead?


I've never expected anything that I set in Ai Suite to remain after a reboot. Do some of its settings do that? I wouldn't really want to be running a program that is quite that "sticky". Or if it is supposed to behave that way I guess I'll use it only long enough to be fully satisfied with my OC experimentation and then uninstall it after I'm set on final BIOS settings.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> While we're on the subject, how do I auto OC my RAM? Every I get a reading form some software for one place or the other it always reads at 1XXX value or so. How do I get an OC on my RAM?


Many reporting tools show the RAM clock which is exactly half of the DDR (double data rate) RAM speed. When you see DRAM speed reported as 1333, that's what most of us call 2666.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Ok clear. So these settings (despite working for some here) are meant for default only (I am on 4-4,2 mHz), so I guess default+ and not extreme OC. So optimized (like the manual suggest) is default only like the standard option and does not improve things like CPU and VRM temps?


Hello

The auto rules are good when overclocking and it is best to allow the boards to set these values. Spread spectrum settings are an EMI solution that can be detrimental to overclocking when enabled as has previously been discussed.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Really? I wasn't aware of that. Well, I don't have any reason or basis to oppose your much more extensive experience so I'm happy to follow your recommendation. So can you describe what the default settings on these actually do?
> 
> I've read several other places where people recommended Optimized to save a lot of power and heat, and the same for VRM. I am curious why you recommend against that.
> I've never expected anything that I set in Ai Suite to remain after a reboot. Do some of its settings do that? I wouldn't really want to be running a program that is quite that "sticky". Or if it is supposed to behave that way I guess I'll use it only long enough to be fully satisfied with my OC experimentation and then uninstall it after I'm set on final BIOS settings.


Hello

The various settings affect load sharing and shedding of the associated phases. Without a working knowledge of how the circuit performs it is best to allow the board rules to decide this when overclocking.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Ok clear. So these settings (despite working for some here) are meant for default only (I am on 4-4,2 mHz), so I guess default+ and not extreme OC. So optimized (like the manual suggest) is default only like the standard option and does not improve things like CPU and VRM temps?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> The auto rules are good when overclocking and it is best to allow the boards to set these values. Spread spectrum settings are an EMI solution that can be detrimental to overclocking when enabled as has previously been discussed.
Click to expand...

What are the auto rules actually doing as far as power phase control?

I'm aware that spread spectrum can be detrimental to overclocking, but if I'm having no problem with overclocking and VRM spread spectrum (for example) lowers my temperatures a lot, is there any additional reason not to use it, that hasn't been mentioned already? When you give a blanket recommendation to never use it and you don't say anything about "go ahead and use it if your moderate overclock is working fine with it enabled", that makes me wonder if there are more reasons besides just the known difficulty it can cause for more extreme OC.

ASUS seems to be in favor of setting both of the power phase control settings to Optimized, just according to the text in the UEFI and in the manual, even though it's a very small amount of text and it doesn't say much. Why is their recommendation not applicable? Again I trust you but I am looking for more reasons.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> The various settings affect load sharing and shedding of the associated phases. Without a working knowledge of how the circuit performs it is best to allow the board rules to decide this when overclocking.


OK, fair enough. But why is it that what you are describing here is what goes with "Auto" and not with "Optimized"?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The auto rules are good when overclocking and it is best to allow the boards to set these values. Spread spectrum settings are an EMI solution that can be detrimental to overclocking when enabled as has previously been discussed.


Reading this and the previous posts, I am more and more convinced that manual OC is nothing for me (also as I do not understand most manual high end settings here) and that AI Suite 3 with 5-way optimalisation has been invented for OC dummies like me ;-)

Leaves me with the issue that AIS3 does not load at boot:



Tried a lot already like re-installing, de-inslalling AIS3 en XTU, loaded XTU first and AIS3 after and the other way around and both alone. No rescue, it pops up each time AIS3 is installed. Solved it last time on a X99-DL board (almost same software as I only replaced boards and drivers) by de-inslaling all and then XTU first and AIS3 second. Does not seem to work now.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The auto rules are good when overclocking and it is best to allow the boards to set these values. Spread spectrum settings are an EMI solution that can be detrimental to overclocking when enabled as has previously been discussed.
> 
> 
> 
> Reading this and the previous posts, I am more and more convinced that manual OC is nothing for me (also as I do not understand most manual high end settings here) and that AI Suite 3 with 5-way optimalisation has been invented for OC dummies like me ;-)
> 
> Leaves me with the issue that AIS3 does not load at boot:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried a lot already like re-installing, de-inslalling AIS3 en XTU, loaded XTU first and AIS3 after and the other way around and both alone. No rescue, it pops up each time AIS3 is installed. Solved it last time on a X99-DL board (almost same software as I only replaced boards and drivers) by de-inslaling all and then XTU first and AIS3 second. Does not seem to work now.
Click to expand...

Hi Margammor, there is an Ai Suite clean uninstall tool (just google those words and you will find links to it in the ROG forum or possibly elsewhere). It uninstalls some drivers that are otherwise not fully removed by the regular OS-level uninstall of Ai Suite. When you uninstall Ai Suite, the best sequence is first uninstall it the usual way, then run the Ai Suite Clean Uninstall tool to clean the drivers, then reboot. After reboot I would also run CCleaner (fully free version) and use its registry cleaner, with repeated passes until it finds no more problems to clean. After all this it should be safe to install the latest Ai Suite. I believe the latest today is 1.00.90 so make sure you're not still on 88 or 89 from last month.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Many reporting tools show the RAM clock which is exactly half of the DDR (double data rate) RAM speed. When you see DRAM speed reported as 1333, that's what most of us call 2666.


Thanks, but CPU-Z is reading 1199.7 and I have 2400. Let me rephrase the question. How do I use AIS3 to OC the RAM?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Many reporting tools show the RAM clock which is exactly half of the DDR (double data rate) RAM speed. When you see DRAM speed reported as 1333, that's what most of us call 2666.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but CPU-Z is reading 1199.7 and I have 2400. Let me rephrase the question. How do I use AIS3 to OC the RAM?
Click to expand...

OK. So CPU-Z is telling you that your RAM is running at 2400. It is a very exact tool so sometimes it will track tiny little differences in clock speed. 1199.7 is basically 1200. 1200 * 2 = 2400. Your memory then is running at 2400.

Ai Suite is mainly concerned with overclocking your CPU to meet goals of clock speed, core temperature, and voltage. I forget what it does about RAM but I think it mostly sets your RAM to its rated speed and leaves it alone from there. Thus overclocking your RAM is really something you work on manually. If you're lucky you can just turn on your RAM's XMP profile (if it has one) in the BIOS settings and that's all it takes. But many DDR4 products have a missing or incomplete XMP profile. Or even the ones where it's present and complete, the memory might not run at the specified speed and timings except when your CPU is at or near stock speed. RAM overclocking is mostly up to the user and is understood to be affected by various tradeoffs with CPU overclocking.

Know also that you won't get far with RAM overclocking unless you read up on System Agent Voltage ("VCCSA"). Auto for that works fine up to some speeds but above that you'll need to give it some offset.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> OK. So CPU-Z is telling you that your RAM is running at 2400. It is a very exact tool so sometimes it will track tiny little differences in clock speed. 1199.7 is basically 1200. 1200 * 2 = 2400. Your memory then is running at 2400.
> 
> Ai Suite is mainly concerned with overclocking your CPU to meet goals of clock speed, core temperature, and voltage. I forget what it does about RAM but I think it mostly sets your RAM to its rated speed and leaves it alone from there. Thus overclocking your RAM is really something you work on manually. If you're lucky you can just turn on your RAM's XMP profile (if it has one) in the BIOS settings and that's all it takes. But many DDR4 products have a missing or incomplete XMP profile. Or even the ones where it's present and complete, the memory might not run at the specified speed and timings except when your CPU is at or near stock speed. RAM overclocking is mostly up to the user and is understood to be affected by various tradeoffs with CPU overclocking.
> 
> Know also that you won't get far with RAM overclocking unless you read up on System Agent Voltage ("VCCSA"). Auto for that works fine up to some speeds but above that you'll need to give it some offset.


Thanks, REP. I know I have had the RAM up to 3000 before but forgot how I did it. I know I didn't manually OC it though. I am under the impression that XMP is default for my mobo so it _should_ be OCing because I have not turned off xmp.


----------



## ThornTwist

Update: Just checked the BIOS and xmp is enabled and all ram stick are registering @2133. Don't know why that is. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Hi Margammor, there is an Ai Suite clean uninstall tool (just google those words and you will find links to it in the ROG forum or possibly elsewhere). It uninstalls some drivers that are otherwise not fully removed by the regular OS-level uninstall of Ai Suite. When you uninstall Ai Suite, the best sequence is first uninstall it the usual way, then run the Ai Suite Clean Uninstall tool to clean the drivers, then reboot. After reboot I would also run CCleaner (fully free version) and use its registry cleaner, with repeated passes until it finds no more problems to clean. After all this it should be safe to install the latest Ai Suite. I believe the latest today is 1.00.90 so make sure you're not still on 88 or 89 from last month.


Did all of that already (forgot to mention AIS Cleaner). .90 is for the X99-DL and .89 is the latest release for the RVE is what I have read.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Hi Margammor, there is an Ai Suite clean uninstall tool (just google those words and you will find links to it in the ROG forum or possibly elsewhere). It uninstalls some drivers that are otherwise not fully removed by the regular OS-level uninstall of Ai Suite. When you uninstall Ai Suite, the best sequence is first uninstall it the usual way, then run the Ai Suite Clean Uninstall tool to clean the drivers, then reboot. After reboot I would also run CCleaner (fully free version) and use its registry cleaner, with repeated passes until it finds no more problems to clean. After all this it should be safe to install the latest Ai Suite. I believe the latest today is 1.00.90 so make sure you're not still on 88 or 89 from last month.
> 
> 
> 
> Did all of that already (forgot to mention AIS Cleaner). .90 is for the X99-DL and .89 is the latest release for the RVE is what I have read.
Click to expand...

I can't speak for the R board, but I asked Raja the same question with my X99-E WS where .89 is the latest version listed on the ASUS support & downloads page. He said go ahead and use .90.

I uninstalled/cleaned and installed .90 and was delighted to find that DRAM speed is finally reported accurately. Also seems like 5-way did a better job for my cpu with this version, but that could be because on this run I've already tuned my voltages much better than when I ran the 5-way from .88 and .89 last week.

Also, when you say "did all that already" did you run CCleaner too? It's the only good, safe, thorough registry cleaner I've used in the past few years. It finds a lot of garbage and has never caused system problems for me on either Windows 7 or 8.1.


----------



## Agenesis

I think I'm having some weird c-states issue... I left the computer on to stress test overnight with the monitor turned off (never turn off monitor enabled on Windows) and woke up this morning to a black screen. I clicked the keyboard and mouse but there weren't any response for roughly 20 seconds then it finally woke up (and still stress testing) but the resolution was like 600x600 or something.

I don't game much anymore and the gpu is an older 7850. Would this be a compatibility issue, driver, or c-states issue?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I think I'm having some weird c-states issue... I left the computer on to stress test overnight with the monitor turned off (never turn off monitor enabled on Windows) and woke up this morning to a black screen. I clicked the keyboard and mouse but there weren't any response for roughly 20 seconds then it finally woke up (and still stress testing) but the resolution was like 600x600 or something.
> 
> I don't game much anymore and the gpu is an older 7850. Would this be a compatibility issue, driver, or c-states issue?


Stress testing has been known to crash graphics drivers, particularly Nvidia from what I've read here. I have AMD and I've had a couple of "Graphics driver failed but has recovered" messages after a blink of black.


----------



## ThornTwist

I haven't run prime yet so I don't know if my OC @4.5GHz is stable. Also does OCing RAM improve benching? Also wondering about how having a high market SSD with a lot of sorage effects benching as well.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I can't speak for the R board, but I asked Raja the same question with my X99-E WS where .89 is the latest version listed on the ASUS support & downloads page. He said go ahead and use .90.
> 
> I uninstalled/cleaned and installed .90 and was delighted to find that DRAM speed is finally reported accurately. Also seems like 5-way did a better job for my cpu with this version, but that could be because on this run I've already tuned my voltages much better than when I ran the 5-way from .88 and .89 last week.
> 
> Also, when you say "did all that already" did you run CCleaner too? It's the only good, safe, thorough registry cleaner I've used in the past few years. It finds a lot of garbage and has never caused system problems for me on either Windows 7 or 8.1.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I can't speak for the R board, but I asked Raja the same question with my X99-E WS where .89 is the latest version listed on the ASUS support & downloads page. He said go ahead and use .90.


I've found a problem with adware cleaner gettin rid of registry files from ASUS that should not be deleted. If you deleted them then AIS3 wont boot and you will get an error saying something along the lines of a dip4 error.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I think I'm having some weird c-states issue... I left the computer on to stress test overnight with the monitor turned off (never turn off monitor enabled on Windows) and woke up this morning to a black screen. I clicked the keyboard and mouse but there weren't any response for roughly 20 seconds then it finally woke up (and still stress testing) but the resolution was like 600x600 or something.
> 
> I don't game much anymore and the gpu is an older 7850. Would this be a compatibility issue, driver, or c-states issue?


It sounds like your graphics card has been disabled. I don't know enough about how AMD cards work, but I know that if you disable a Nvidia card the resolution gets drastically reduced. I would assume that is what is happening, the program could not shut down because you can't verify the problem that windows displays when you get a crash and windows just disabled your card for some reason.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I think I'm having some weird c-states issue... I left the computer on to stress test overnight with the monitor turned off (never turn off monitor enabled on Windows) and woke up this morning to a black screen. I clicked the keyboard and mouse but there weren't any response for roughly 20 seconds then it finally woke up (and still stress testing) but the resolution was like 600x600 or something.
> 
> I don't game much anymore and the gpu is an older 7850. Would this be a compatibility issue, driver, or c-states issue?


One of the first things I do after a clean install is to tweak the Power Options in Windows.

I'd recommend disabling Sleep, Monitor Off, and HDD to Never.
It's more of a experience brought over from my past builds as I've gotten buggy GPU drivers not waking up the monitor and hdd sleeping affecting RAID.


----------



## ThornTwist

^ This too. I've had the same problems and I have solved them the same way. I was assuming you knew about power options though...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> One of the first things I do after a clean install is to tweak the Power Options in Windows.
> 
> I'd recommend disabling Sleep, Monitor Off, and HDD to Never.
> It's more of a experience brought over from my past builds as I've gotten buggy GPU drivers not waking up the monitor and hdd sleeping affecting RAID.


Agreed, though I do leave the monitor timer to 20 mins, since it doesn't do anything to the ongoing processing, stress or otherwise. I still have CCFL monitors







.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Agreed, though I do leave the monitor timer to 20 mins, since it doesn't do anything to the ongoing processing, stress or otherwise. I still have CCFL monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Also make sure hybernate is turned OFF. that can mess stuff up too. its in the advanced options. I don't mind having the display turn off but having the PC go to sleep and having the HDD turning off is where there can be problems with leaving your pc on for extended periods expecting the PC to be doing something like benching.


----------



## djgar

Indeed! No hibernation unless I really want to (which I use very often







)


----------



## ThornTwist

*shudders* I can't stand hybenate, all it does is cause the PC to take forever to load up. If I want to keep power consumption low and am not going to be having the PC be doing anything for a while I just turn my PC off. I suppose I might just start having my HDDs turn off after a while because the ones I am getting are mostly for backup and stuff I don't use much anyway, but again why not just turn the PC off? Unless that myth I heard is true that keeping the PC on all the time saves energy because boot up takes so much. Anyways I digress, just would want a setting that can turn the HDDs off while PC is active I suppose.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Thanks, but CPU-Z is reading 1199.7 and I have 2400. Let me rephrase the question. How do I use AIS3 to OC the RAM?


dude - 1199.7 x 2 is your 2400 ram.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - 1199.7 x 2 is your 2400 ram.


I know, I wan tto OC the RAM. Like I said before, I somehow got the RAM to run at 3000 at some point before the re-install because of AIS3 dip4 error and want it to get there or better again...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I know, I wan tto OC the RAM. Like I said before, I somehow got the RAM to run at 3000 at some point before the re-install because of AIS3 dip4 error and want it to get there or better again...


what are your exact settings (multi, strap, etc)?

and what exact ram kit?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> *shudders* I can't stand hybenate, all it does is cause the PC to take forever to load up. If I want to keep power consumption low and am not going to be having the PC be doing anything for a while I just turn my PC off. I suppose I might just start having my HDDs turn off after a while because the ones I am getting are mostly for backup and stuff I don't use much anyway, but again why not just turn the PC off? Unless that myth I heard is true that keeping the PC on all the time saves energy because boot up takes so much. Anyways I digress, just would want a setting that can turn the HDDs off while PC is active I suppose.


Wow! Talk about YMMV! When I hibernate it takes about one second for Windows to come up with my previous state after post, way faster than a regular boot.


----------



## ThornTwist

Will CPU-Z do? http://valid.x86.fr/837ypa


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Wow! Talk about YMMV! When I hibernate it takes about one second for Windows to come up with my previous state after post, way faster than a regular boot.


hibernation is fine (if set up properly). Just every once in a while do a reboot to clear out he junk windows accumulates.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Wow! Talk about YMMV! When I hibernate it takes about one second for Windows to come up with my previous state after post, way faster than a regular boot.


Man I'm talking about the past when my PC sucked. I just haven't had the ambition to wan to try it out again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Man I'm talking about the past when my PC sucked. I just haven't had the ambition to wan to try it out again.


if you want help getting your ram OC'd... ?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I know, I wan tto OC the RAM. Like I said before, I somehow got the RAM to run at 3000 at some point before the re-install because of AIS3 dip4 error and want it to get there or better again...


I take it your using the 100 strap for your 2400 ram, you could try the 125 strap, this will OC your ram, but you will need more voltage, both boot and eventual, VCCSA will need tweeking as well.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you want help getting your ram OC'd... ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I take it your using the 100 strap for your 2400 ram, you could try the 125 strap, this will OC your ram, but you will need more voltage, both boot and eventual, VCCSA will need tweeking as well.


Wait crap.. does the 17100 mean I'm at 3420? I don't know what those numbers mean.


----------



## Silent Scone

Dude edit your post. You'll end up with an infraction otherwise. Yes even though it's filtered, don't ask


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Wait ****.. does the 17100 mean I'm at 3420? I don't know what those numbers mean.


No, PC4-17000 = 2133


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Wait ****.. does the 17100 mean I'm at 3420? I don't know what those numbers mean.


DO YOU want to OC your ram?


----------



## ThornTwist

Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Yes, yes I do.


what ram kit? The rig in your sig does not specify.


----------



## moorhen2

I believe his ram is the same as yours, ie 2400mhz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I believe his ram is the same as yours, ie 2400mhz.


i have corsair 2800 lpx.

all he needs to do is use the snip tool and make a capture of the SPD tab in cpuZ

like so:


----------



## ThornTwist

Ok, here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Ok, here.


okay - you are on 100 strap? what multiplier and what cache?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hibernation is fine (if set up properly). Just every once in a while do a reboot to clear out he junk windows accumulates.


Indeed. Several things get done only during normal boot, like checking for Windows updates. Wise warning, already been doing







.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I can't speak for the R board, but I asked Raja the same question with my X99-E WS where .89 is the latest version listed on the ASUS support & downloads page. He said go ahead and use .90.
> 
> I uninstalled/cleaned and installed .90 and was delighted to find that DRAM speed is finally reported accurately. Also seems like 5-way did a better job for my cpu with this version, but that could be because on this run I've already tuned my voltages much better than when I ran the 5-way from .88 and .89 last week.
> 
> Also, when you say "did all that already" did you run CCleaner too? It's the only good, safe, thorough registry cleaner I've used in the past few years. It finds a lot of garbage and has never caused system problems for me on either Windows 7 or 8.1.


Issue gone. Cleaned all, installed .89 and then upgraded only DIP to .90 (some parts of AIS are mobo specific, so I only updated the issue part).


----------



## Xel_Naga

are there any other voltages other than DRAM involved when tightening memory timings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Indeed. Several things get done only during normal boot, like checking for Windows updates. Wise warning, already been doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yeah, every once in awhile, MS will issue a malicious software removal that can't work with the OS - If you have Defender (or whatever the other one is) installed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> are there any other voltages other than DRAM involved when tightening memory timings?


depending on cache, it may need to be tuned along with the ram.


----------



## Xel_Naga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> depending on cache, it may need to be tuned along with the ram.


I have my Cache at [email protected] Im suspecting some of my memory might be bad.

I already have send off 1/4 of the kit for RMA since the system would not boot with cpu stock / ddr [email protected] with that one stick in any slots of the system. what makes it worse is that the all of the sticks were not was not showing errors in memtest.

I'm sort of scratching my head right now.

I had the system running asus realbench for 8 hours no problem 5960x at [email protected] vcore memory [email protected] timings on auto cache at [email protected]

now i had actually been dialing my vcore down from 1.35 (where i started) with 2 hours of benching for each .01v drop. I lost realbench stability around 1.29v so I bumped it back up a bit to 1.31v and after running for 8 hours of benching no problem I figured I was good.

well all I did was change the memory timings to listed 15-15-15-35-2T and now realbench fails within 20 mins.. ive even upped the DRAMv to 1.35 and now it seems to run the bench longer but still instability at random intervals.

I'm wondering if i should drop the CPU overclock and try to isolate the memory for 24 hours of AIDA?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> I have my Cache at [email protected] Im suspecting some of my memory might be bad.
> 
> I already have send off 1/4 of the kit for RMA since the system would not boot with cpu stock / ddr [email protected] with that one stick in any slots of the system. what makes it worse is that the all of the sticks were not was not showing errors in memtest.
> 
> I'm sort of scratching my head right now.
> 
> I had the system running asus realbench for 8 hours no problem 5960x at [email protected] vcore memory [email protected] timings on auto cache at [email protected]
> 
> now i had actually been dialing my vcore down from 1.35 (where i started) with 2 hours of benching for each .01v drop. I lost realbench stability around 1.29v so I bumped it back up a bit to 1.31v and after running for 8 hours of benching no problem I figured I was good.
> 
> well all I did was change the memory timings to listed 15-15-15-25-2T and now realbench fails within 20 mins.. ive even upped the DRAMv to 1.35 and now it seems to run the bench longer but still instability at random intervals.
> 
> I'm wondering if i should drop the CPU overclock and try to isolate the memory for 24 hours of AIDA?


a tRAS of 25 is probably too low. this number should be at least CAS+tRCD+tRTP. Sure you can run a lower number for benching, but it may not be stable to a thorough memory stability test. I'm not 100% sure raising voltage can solve the tRAS thing, since it is (very) related to the other timings. Praz and Raja have given detailed explanations of this here and in the other x99/haswell-e threads.

I suspect the mobo is setting tRTP to 10, so try 40 or higher and see if it is stable. I assume your 4.5GHz is 125 strap?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> I already have send off 1/4 of the kit for RMA since the system would not boot with cpu stock / ddr [email protected] with that one stick in any slots of the system.


Hello

Interesting that any memory manufacturer would agree to this. Memory specifications are only guaranteed for the kit as purchased


----------



## Xel_Naga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a tRAS of 25 is probably too low. this number should be at least CAS+tRCD+tRTP. Sure you can run a lower number for benching, but it may not be stable to a thorough memory stability test. I'm not 100% sure raising voltage can solve the tRAS thing, since it is (very) related to the other timings. Praz and Raja have given detailed explanations of this here and in the other x99/haswell-e threads.
> 
> I suspect the mobo is setting tRTP to 10, so try 40 or higher and see if it is stable. I assume your 4.5GHz is 125 strap?


DOH that was a typo. I have it set to 35.

yes strap is at 125


----------



## djgar

A general question - if memory timings pass 2 runs of MemTest Deluxe at a particular eventual dimm volts for a set bclk / cache speed, we can assume they're good for whatever CPU / cache / vccsa volts we use, i.e. I may need to play with those but not with the mem settings?


----------



## Silent Scone

Two passes is minimal, I've had it fall over into 300 and some times above, which is why 400-600% is honestly what you want to aim for if you're aiming for daily stablity.

You may well have to adjust SA for higher core and uncore frequencies accordingly, possibly even dram voltage. Never assume and I would retest at any other frequency you plan on trying.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> DOH that was a typo. I have it set to 35.
> 
> yes strap is at 125


35 may still be too low...hard to tell. Run memtest pro ($5) - one instance for each cpu thread - do at least 4 laps. I was surprised that the manuf spec timings on my corsair LPX kit failed (@39). Set to 44 and the ram can run to at least 500% (5 laps) at 3200 on this 2800 kit.


----------



## sauri

Running 5820k in X99-Deluxe @ 4400 1.22v on air, looks ok so far (12h Prime95, 12h OCCT, 12h AIDA64, a week of BF4 and other heavy stuff).

However there are few things I can't figure out.

1. I use 1.22v Adaptive and have no use for Offset but can't get rid of it in BIOS. If I put 0 into the Offset field - it becomes 0.001 (1.221 total with Adaptive). Is it the only way to deal with Offset settings while on adaptive?

2. Having set these 1.221, I observe 1.225 in CPU-Z, 1.228v in XTU, 1.225-1.228 depending on core in HWinfo, 1.23 in OCCT (during both the stress and passive monitoring) and a whole 1.232 in AIDA64 (again during both its stability test and passive monitoring). All these numbers are always the same under any kind of load, while running any of these tools alone or all together. Is this kind of variation normal?

Also I've read that while on Adaptive/Offset one should except lots of excess voltage with software that uses AVX. As I understand, both OCCT and Prime95 use AVX, but I've never seen a slightest increase past the above values while running them. What do I miss?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sauri*
> 
> Also I've read that while on Adaptive/Offset one should except lots of excess voltage with software that uses AVX. As I understand, both OCCT and Prime95 use AVX, but I've never seen a slightest increase past the above values while running them. What do I miss?


This problem was fixed by intel in a microcode update within a couple weeks after launch. There are no longer voltage spikes, what you set is what you get as long as you are on a relatively new bios.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 35 may still be too low...hard to tell. Run memtest pro ($5) - one instance for each cpu thread - do at least 4 laps. I was surprised that the manuf spec timings on my corsair LPX kit failed (@39). Set to 44 and the ram can run to at least 500% (5 laps) at 3200 on this 2800 kit.


That's interesting, my Predator kit passes just fine with 39 but it should technically be 42


----------



## Xel_Naga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 35 may still be too low...hard to tell. Run memtest pro ($5) - one instance for each cpu thread - do at least 4 laps. I was surprised that the manuf spec timings on my corsair LPX kit failed (@39). Set to 44 and the ram can run to at least 500% (5 laps) at 3200 on this 2800 kit.


1T or 2T? anyone running 1T? if so how far did you have to push the volts?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> 1T or 2T? anyone running 1T? if so how far did you have to push the volts?


1T. ~+15mV over 2T. but that depends on freq, timings... etc


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's interesting, my Predator kit passes just fine with 39 but it should technically be 42


yeah, who knows what is actually being applied over what we set. but just empirically, this 2800 kit has been @ 3200 16-18-18-44-1T w/1.365V for a long time now (well.. HW-E long anyway) without an issue. lower cas, tRas etc post and bench fine but didn't gain hardly anything. It runs 3200 15-15-15-20-1T fine... until memtest!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, who knows what is actually being applied over what we set. but just empirically, this 2800 kit has been @ 3200 16-18-18-44-1T w/1.365V for a long time now (well.. HW-E long anyway) without an issue. lower cas, tRas etc post and bench fine but didn't gain hardly anything. It runs 3200 15-15-15-20-1T fine... until memtest!


lol yes I an do practically anything as low as C14 3200 on T1, just goes to show how much correction is going on


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol yes I an do practically anything as low as C14 3200 on T1, just goes to show how much correction is going on


the correction should show up (if it's at the MCE level) in throughput. I've been using AID64 "Copy" bench mark as a fairly good overall indicator of general performance (assuming that involves a R and W activity







)

Nearly the same physics scores with 2666 c13 and 3200c16 or c15.


----------



## delancyst

Just had a freeze again after almost a day of continuous uptime.
I had vcore set as Offset mode (all else Auto).

I will now try going back to Auto mode for vcore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Just had a freeze again after almost a day of continuous uptime.
> I had vcore set as Offset mode (all else Auto).
> 
> I will now try going back to Auto mode for vcore.


?? give the OC guide in post#1 of this thread a read.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - you are on 100 strap? what multiplier and what cache?


Why don't I just do this:



Multiplier is 45, strap is 100. Do you need more info?

Edit: Missed one:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Why don't I just do this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiplier is 45, strap is 100. Do you need more info?
> 
> Edit: Missed one:


this last one is the only one needed.
start off with 2666 then work up.
okay, in bios, select 2666
dram timings 15-15-15-40-2T(initially, if it posts easy, change to 1T) All other timings on Auto
Dram voltage to 1.35V (you can set training/eventual voltages later)

If you have TurboV, open it and snip a capture to post here.


----------



## bigcid10

Hi,
I just upgraded my r9 290 to a gigabyte gtx970G1 card and It's stuck
in PCIE 2.0 mode .I only have one other card and that is my stxII 7.1 in slot pcie_16-4
I don't see in the bios any options for pcie 3 only 2,1 or auto
I have it on auto
gpu-z and nvidia control panel both say 2.0
am I missing something?,thanks


----------



## SkiMountaineer

I just received my 64GB G.Skill 2800Mhz kit. I'm looking forward to extended Photoshop sessions with everything running at the speed of RAM and no scratch/swap. Unfortunately I may have to say goodbye to the 2800Mhz I was achieving with my 16GB (rated 3200Mhz) kit and settle in at something like 2400 to 2666, but that's not the end of the world.

Anyone else here got all their slots full? Any tips you want to pass on from your experience so far?

I made the mistake of leaving a RAID-0 array on the IRST set to write-back caching during this changeover of DRAM, during which I cleared CMOS, reloaded optimized defaults, and did some other operations to work my way back up to a decent CPU overclock with the new much larger amount of memory onboard. In the course of all those reboots and a couple of bluescreens I lost my RAID-0 volume when one drive lost participation and I couldn't find any way to get it back involved. IRST manual mentioned just setting it to Normal and trying again but the option was never available. The one drive never showed as missing, just showed as no longer part of the volume. Oh well, moving on, I had just about everything backed up so it's fine. I lost a couple of photo edits from just the past few days but no big deal.


----------



## bigcid10

sorry,nevermind figured it it out
in the bios it was on auto ,had to switch it to gen 3
thank


----------



## djgar

When I'm doing stress / unusual stuff I set my SSD Raid 0 to no cache and haven't had a Raid set mishap in spite of several dozen BSODs, although a few times some files used by my firewall seem to get hosed and it starts updating its rules and app settings from scratch. I have current image backups of my Raid 0 disk so occasionally I'll do an image restore. That's something I always keep up-to-date.

Raid 0 has no recovery / redundancy. It's full-speed and damn the torpedoes.


----------



## Agenesis

With a modest 4.2 oc that passes 24 hours of prime Windows sometimes freezes at the part where the spinning circle happens while booting up. Has this happend to anyone before?

I went ahead and did a memtest but nothing turned up. It doesn't happen on stock settings.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> With a modest 4.2 oc that passes 24 hours of prime Windows sometimes freezes at the part where the spinning circle happens while booting up. Has this happend to anyone before?
> 
> I went ahead and did a memtest but nothing turned up. It doesn't happen on stock settings.


What are you running cache at?

And are you using offset or adaptive for the CPU?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> What are you running cache at?
> 
> And are you using offset or adaptive for the CPU?


Literally just followed the easy 4.2 oc guide linked on the first post. The only value I changed where the multi and the vcore 1.26v. I even tried upping the vcore but it still happens sometimes.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Literally just followed the easy 4.2 oc guide linked on the first post. The only value I changed where the multi and the vcore 1.26v. I even tried upping the vcore but it still happens sometimes.


I'm not sure then, have you tried more voltage or 4.1GHz to see if it goes away? Fresh install of Windows?


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Literally just followed the easy 4.2 oc guide linked on the first post. The only value I changed where the multi and the vcore 1.26v. I even tried upping the vcore but it still happens sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure then, have you tried more voltage or 4.1GHz to see if it goes away? Fresh install of Windows?
Click to expand...

Hi,

Not really doing any OC here. Just trying to run the CPU at stock 3.5Ghz speed with some XMP 2400 ram.
But somehow this setup is randomly freezing in Win7.
Temps 36-40c for the CPU and under 52c for VRM so I guess they are normal.
BIOS is pretty much on Auto.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> When I'm doing stress / unusual stuff I set my SSD Raid 0 to no cache and haven't had a Raid set mishap in spite of several dozen BSODs, although a few times some files used by my firewall seem to get hosed and it starts updating its rules and app settings from scratch. I have current image backups of my Raid 0 disk so occasionally I'll do an image restore. That's something I always keep up-to-date.
> 
> Raid 0 has no recovery / redundancy. It's full-speed and damn the torpedoes.


Yeah I know. I was only saying that I made a stupid oversight and left wb caching on at the wrong time. It's no surprise that I lost a little as a result of tempting fate. The good news is nearly all of the information involved was copied from a read-only source, not moved.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Not really doing any OC here. Just trying to run the CPU at stock 3.5Ghz speed with some XMP 2400 ram.
> But somehow this setup is randomly freezing in Win7.
> Temps 36-40c for the CPU and under 52c for VRM so I guess they are normal.
> BIOS is pretty much on Auto.


Try reseating CPU and ram/fresh windows install ia all I can think of.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Not really doing any OC here. Just trying to run the CPU at stock 3.5Ghz speed with some XMP 2400 ram.
> But somehow this setup is randomly freezing in Win7.
> Temps 36-40c for the CPU and under 52c for VRM so I guess they are normal.
> BIOS is pretty much on Auto.


What kind of drive are you booting off? Some system details in your sig would help.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Yeah I know. I was only saying that I made a stupid oversight and left wb caching on at the wrong time. It's no surprise that I lost a little as a result of tempting fate. The good news is nearly all of the information involved was copied from a read-only source, not moved.


Yeah, we've all tempted fate one time or another ... "Do you feel lucky, punk?"

But all's well that ends well







.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What kind of drive are you booting off? Some system details in your sig would help.
> .


I have it on my sig. It's an XP941 on the built in m.2 slot.


----------



## djgar

And I must be going blind ... maybe because your sig is so big









Have you tried booting from a different drive just to test?


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> And I must be going blind ... maybe because your sig is so big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried booting from a different drive just to test?


Well not yet.
After enabling DRAM Training, the system became noticeably more stable.
I was having lesser lockups (2-3 per day compared to 1 in almost 2 days).
I had tried 2 sets of ram, both 32gb kits but from different manufacturers, both passed around 18hrs of Memtest.
And swapped the PCIE expansion and sound cards around but unable to track down the root cause for freezing.

When it happens, the mouse and keyboard stops responding. I have to do a hard reset to get it back up.
No BSOD, no eventlog except for "Kernel-Power 41" message and the *occassional* "\Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device ACPI\PNP0A0A\2&daba3ff&2" right after.


----------



## djgar

ACPI - sounds power related. I would check your power management settings. I'm assuming you have the latest firmware which has some power related updates.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> ACPI - sounds power related. I would check your power management settings. I'm assuming you have the latest firmware which has some power related updates.


That, from what I found, belongs to the Asus Probe sensor driver AMDA00.
Thing is, the eventlog doesn't show this warning everytime it freezes.
But when it does, Kernel-Power 41 always immediately preceeds it.

By Power Management you mean in Windows?

I have UEFI 1004 from Day 1.


----------



## djgar

No, I meant BIOS power management like stuff under Digi+ e.g. CPU Power Phase Control, CP Current Capbility, CPU Load Line Control. Just a thought.

Is that from the AI Suite? I decided to not use it to eliminate more variables.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> No, I meant BIOS power management like stuff under Digi+ e.g. CPU Power Phase Control, CP Current Capbility, CPU Load Line Control. Just a thought.
> 
> Is that from the AI Suite? I decided to not use it to eliminate more variables.


Yes, Ai Suite uses it (AMDA00 driver).
I had it hang before as well even when not installing Ai Suite.
But I had to install the driver cuz otherwise it shows up as 'Unknown' in Device Manager.

Right now I've turned on Power Phase Control for both CPU and RAM.
Have not touched Current Capability nor LLC settings yet.


----------



## delancyst

I noticed that the Memory voltage display on the right side in the BIOS screen jumps between 1.196v to 1.206v even though it should be running at 1.2v. Is this normal?


----------



## djgar

Small fluctuations like that are normal. Mine jump a little too. BTW, I leave my PCI Simple Comm Controller without a driver with no problem. If the hardware is present the device driver acknowledges it and displays it. But if you're not using it you don't need a driver to interface with it, and better off without it since it's one less thing the OS has to keep track of.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> With a modest 4.2 oc that passes 24 hours of prime Windows sometimes freezes at the part where the spinning circle happens while booting up. Has this happend to anyone before?
> 
> I went ahead and did a memtest but nothing turned up. It doesn't happen on stock settings.


Well I tested it some more and it looks like the freeze only happens after the second cold boot of a previous successful boot.

I decided to redo the 4.2 oc only changing the voltage and multi without messing with the vrm, llc, power delivery and etc systems and it booted successfully every time.

Defect or bug? What could those 3 sections change that would cause Windows to hang while booting?


----------



## Silent Scone

two things I'd check are input and cache voltage


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Well I tested it some more and it looks like the freeze only happens after the second cold boot of a previous successful boot.
> 
> I decided to redo the 4.2 oc only changing the voltage and multi without messing with the vrm, llc, power delivery and etc systems and it booted successfully every time.
> 
> Defect or bug? What could those 3 sections change that would cause Windows to hang while booting?


I did a basic OC step-up at 4,2 MHz and also tested 4 MHz and default. Freezes sometimes after a second reboot, sometimes after sleep state and also always a first post error 94/96 after AI Suite changes and reboot (need a cold reset then, after that no issues).


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> two things I'd check are input and cache voltage


This would be the right path- together with tuning System Agent Voltage if required.


----------



## delancyst

Just curious, if I'm not overclocking the CPU, what are the recommended voltages to set for a system running XMP 2400 memory? If I set the motherboard to go Auto on Vcore, how do I tell if it chose Adaptive or Offset mode?


----------



## [email protected]

DDR4-2400 is an overclocked configuration even if the processor core frequency is default. The maximum supported speed at stock voltages is DDR4-2133 (and even that will likely have memory densiy and timing stipulations). Anything "higher" or "faster" is deemed an overclock so one would need to tune memory bus associated voltages if experiencing instability.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> DDR4-2400 is an overclocked configuration even if the processor core frequency is default. The maximum supported speed at stock voltages is DDR4-2133 (and even that will likely have memory densiy and timing stipulations). Anything "higher" or "faster" is deemed an overclock so one would need to tune memory bus associated voltages if experiencing instability.


I'm limited in knowledge when it comes to overclocking even though I've built X79, Z87, and Z77 systems in the past. I never felt the need to overclock the CPU or "tweak" any voltages.

Getting the memory to run at the faster advertised speed was just done by selecting the XMP profile and leaving everything else as default.

It seems this time around, X99 is proving more of a challenge as it is not stable at stock.
Hence if I have to deviate away from letting the motherboard decide on the voltages, what numbers would you recommend I start with in order to run XMP2400 comfortably?


----------



## [email protected]

There are no magic bullets for voltages - each CPU is different. You will need to tune the voltages and find out what suits your parts and system. Read the overclocking guide in the first post of the thread and take it from there - the voltages mentioned in the guide for given areas of the system are what you will need to work on.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There are no magic bullets for voltages - each CPU is different. You will need to tune the voltages and find out what suits your parts and system. Read the overclocking guide in the first post of the thread and take it from there - the voltages mentioned in the guide for given areas of the system are what you will need to work on.


I hae read the guides but I can't suitable info for people who want to keep CPU at stock but tweak the voltage to accomodate faster RAM.
Right now, I can only play with setting Adaptive, Offset, Manual but not touch the voltage numbers with not much success.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> I hae read the guides but I can't suitable info for people who want to keep CPU at stock but tweak the voltage to accomodate faster RAM.


The concept is the same.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The concept is the same.


I have another question.
If you see the RAM in my sig, it is one of the approved QVL memory for Asus X99.

Was the memory tested at the mobo's stock settings or were there tweaks involved in order to label the RAM as certified?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> I hae read the guides but I can't suitable info for people who want to keep CPU at stock but tweak the voltage to accomodate faster RAM.
> Right now, I can only play with setting Adaptive, Offset, Manual but not touch the voltage numbers with not much success.


I think you might have overlooked slightly what Raja is saying. If you are overclocking the memory, which you are then the associated voltages will still need to be tuned in. Some CPU samples might get lucky on auto system agent voltage as the board tries to compensate for worst case scenarios, however you might find for 2400 too much is even worse than too little.

E.G if auto SA is 1.175v

Try setting manual on offset and start from 0.8v and work your way up.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Primary memory timings are also part of overclocking. Even 2133MHz memory speed is overclocked if the timings are tighter than Intel has spec'd. Off the top of my head I don't remember these specs.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think you might have overlooked slightly what Raja is saying. If you are overclocking the memory, which you are then the associated voltages will still need to be tuned in. Some CPU samples might get lucky on auto system agent voltage as the board tries to compensate for worst case scenarios, however you might find for 2400 too much is even worse than too little.
> 
> E.G if auto SA is 1.175v
> 
> Try setting manual on offset and start from 0.8v and work your way up.


Thanks Silent
This is what I was looking for, some numbers to start off with.

Following your advice to set an offset voltage on SA, is this correct?


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Primary memory timings are also part of overclocking. Even 2133MHz memory speed is overclocked if the timings are tighter than Intel has spec'd. Off the top of my head I don't remember these specs.


Because it (running XMP) was rather straightforward when I was building my older platforms, I had brought the same mentality with X99.

Irregardless, I appreciate everyone's advice and handholding so far in helping me narrow down the source of the freezes.


----------



## [email protected]

Probably best to understand how offset voltage works before you apply anything. Could lead to a dead CPU otherwise. Will let SS help you out on that


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Probably best to understand how offset voltage works before you apply anything. Could lead to a dead CPU otherwise. Will let SS help you out on that


Thanks Raja, if i understand correctly - Offset looks to be to applying a higher voltage across the whole curve, therefore consuming more electricity overall.
I've check that the max offset the bios allow is 0.999, 0.8 sounds kind of too much to start with (correct me if im wrong).


----------



## [email protected]

The offset you apply will be added to the base voltage for the processor ratio. With 0.8V in that box - if the baseline voltage is 1V, you will put 1.8V into the system agent. That is not advised under any circumstance and would be lethal for the CPU.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Thanks Raja, if i understand correctly - Offset looks to be to applying a higher voltage across the whole curve, therefore consuming more electricity overall.
> I've check that the max offset the bios allow is 0.999, 0.8 sounds kind of too much to start with (correct me if im wrong).


You are correct. I believe he meant an actual VCCSA of .8, not an offset of .8. Try an offset of .15 - I believe he or somebody else here set that as a starting point. For me that gives me less than 1.0 VCCSA.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The offset you apply will be added to the base voltage for the processor ratio. With 0.8V in that box - if the baseline voltage is 1V, you will put 1.8V into the system agent. That is not advised under any circumstance and would be lethal for the CPU.


I see..
In that case, what is considered a safe maximum for Vccsa total voltage if 1.8v is too high?

I don't want to risk frying anything thats why I left all these numbers in Auto.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> I see..
> In that case, what is considered a safe maximum for Vccsa total voltage if 1.8v is too high?
> 
> I don't want to risk frying anything thats why I left all these numbers in Auto.


...worth reiterating that 1.8v for (Vcc)SA is absolutely a *'NO NO NO*'; in fact I probably wouldn't go over 1.1v total (total = if using offset)

...coming from SB-E and Ivy-E, I have a 'natural' alarm going of anyhow at anything approaching 1.2v for SA...on this Rampage V E / 5960X combo, I decided to 'fix' SA at anywhere between 0.8v and 1.08v (even when trying out offset, that was the total).

...this has worked well with strap100 to DDR4 3200, and strap 125, or even strap 167 / DDR4 3333. In fact, it's only the trial setting of strap 167 / DDR4 3333 where I needed to raise SA just a bit from 'auto' and 1.08v was just the outside 'limit' I was willing to use...unlike SB-E and Ivy-E with RAM over 2400 where SA needed to be raised significantly (depending to some degree on other factors such as the specific chip etc), raising Haswell-E's SA has less positive impact, but certainly can 'hurt'...I wouldn't touch it all were it not for the fact that on SA 'auto', I have seen it spike a bit before, so I prefer to lock it down


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...worth reiterating that 1.8v for (Vcc)SA is absolutely a *'NO NO NO*'; in fact I probably wouldn't go over 1.1v total (total = if using offset)
> 
> ...coming from SB-E and Ivy-E, I have a 'natural' alarm going of anyhow at anything approaching 1.2v for SA...on this Rampage V E / 5960X combo, I decided to 'fix' SA at anywhere between 0.8v and 1.08v (even when trying out offset, that was the total).
> 
> ...this has worked well with strap100 to DDR4 3200, and strap 125, or even strap 167 / DDR4 3333. In fact, it's only the trial setting of strap 167 / DDR4 3333 where I needed to raise SA just a bit from 'auto' and 1.08v was just the outside 'limit' I was willing to use...unlike SB-E and Ivy-E with RAM over 2400 where SA needed to be raised significantly (depending to some degree on other factors such as the specific chip etc), raising Haswell-E's SA has less positive impact, but certainly can 'hurt'...I wouldn't touch it all were it not for the fact that on SA 'auto', I have seen it spike a bit before, so I prefer to lock it down


Thanks Joa3d43.

I noticed that in my bios, Vccsa fluctuates between 1.016v and 1.008v.
Going by the higher of the 2, I've set an offset of 0.004v to make it 1.02v for a start. I hope that's alright.

Also, do i have to explicitly choose a setting for vcore (eg. Manual / Offset / Adaptive) or can I leave it at Auto?


----------



## delancyst

I noticed that Ai Suite and AIDA displays Vccsa as *0.864v* instead of the 1.016+0.004 that I was expecting.
Am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Thanks Silent
> This is what I was looking for, some numbers to start off with.
> 
> Following your advice to set an offset voltage on SA, is this correct?


basic rule: IF YOU SEE RED in a voltage field in BIOS... be worried.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol oh christ. That was my wording, as said you want to aim for 0.8v voltage by applying an _offset_ voltage. If you're unfamiliar you should probably start with +.

You add voltage to the full load by using this. So obviously you don't want to be adding an additional 0.8v.

Strangely enough!

As for Vcore, see what your full load VID is firstly


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol oh christ. That was my wording, as said you want to aim for 0.8v voltage by applying an _offset_ voltage. If you're unfamiliar you should probably start with +.
> 
> You add voltage to the full load by using this. So obviously you don't want to be adding an additional 0.8v.
> 
> Strangely enough!
> 
> As for Vcore, see what your full load VID is firstly


I noticed that Ai Suite and AIDA now displays Vccsa as 0.864v instead of the 1.016v+0.004 that I was expecting.

Why is this so?


----------



## delancyst

Unfortunately, the system has freeze again.
When I came back all the usb devices has no lights, screen displayed black.

I then decided to reinstall Windows as I couldn't get my keyboard to respond when it booted back up but keyboard works in bios so I thought the usb drivers became corrupted somehow.

I then cleared cmos (for the first time).
Went through all the bios settings and noticed sata 5,6 dropped out of RAID and the volume failed.

While booting from my usb win7 installer, the animate screen froze too and I notice 'B1' displayed on the motherboard.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Unfortunately, the system has freeze again.
> When I came back all the usb devices has no lights, screen displayed black.
> 
> I then decided to reinstall Windows as I couldn't get my keyboard to respond when it booted back up but keyboard works in bios so I thought the usb drivers became corrupted somehow.
> 
> I then cleared cmos (for the first time).
> Went through all the bios settings and noticed sata 5,6 dropped out of RAID and the volume failed.
> 
> While booting from my usb win7 installer, the animate screen froze too and I notice 'B1' displayed on the motherboard.


Hello

Fully clear the motherboard's UEFI. Using all default overclocking settings, nothing touched in the AI Tweaker section, test for stability. If still unstable test with one stick of memory at a time using the D1 memory slot for each test.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Fully clear the motherboard's UEFI. Using all default overclocking settings, nothing touched in the AI Tweaker section, test for stability. If still unstable test with one stick of memory at a time using the D1 memory slot for each test.


After the clearing cmos and getting 'B1' code upon USB install, I went back to bios and Enabled Fully Manual mode.

I then set 1.02v for vccsa and Turned on DRAM Training.

Now I'm able start installing Windows.

CPU as usual, still remain as stock 3.5Ghz.

It looks like all the past freezes might be related to voltage/running ram at XMP2400.


----------



## Trellmor

I get some scary values in AI Suite while running BOINC after sleep. CPU Power shows between 180 and 230W and VRM Temp was at 90°C after 30 minutes. CPU Temp stayed the same tho, about 60°C (Hottest core at 69°C) and Voltages were also normal. After a reboot the values are more in line with 160W for CPU Power and 55-60°C for VRM.

RVE, [email protected]/1.248V LLC7 (adaptive mode), [email protected]/1.25V
Phase set to optimzed, Active Frequency Mode and CPU Spread Sectrum off.

Other components of my rig are in my signature.


----------



## [email protected]

Polling error - usually due to running more than one monitoring tool on the system and worse if the system is under load.


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Polling error - usually due to running more than one monitoring tool on the system and worse if the system is under load.


Only had AI Suite and Real Temp GT running, nothing else.

If I only run AI Suite I *should* not be a problem, right? If so, I can try to see if I get the same values again.


----------



## [email protected]

Take real temp off and see if it still happens. Either way would not worry about it.


----------



## delancyst

It appears the random freezes are still going on.

Tested a different set of ram, both sets passed Memtest 100% so I'm down to suspecting that the mobo or the cpu just isn't good enough to run XMP2400 at stock even after tweaking vccsa.

Remembered the system was able to run 3 straight days before I shut it down to install my old Xonar STX onto it.

Will remove the card again and see how it goes.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> It appears the random freezes are still going on.
> 
> Tested a different set of ram, both sets passed Memtest 100% so I'm down to suspecting that the mobo or the cpu just isn't good enough to run XMP2400 at stock even after tweaking vccsa.
> 
> Remembered the system was able to run 3 straight days before I shut it down to install my old Xonar STX onto it.
> 
> Will remove the card again and see how it goes.


Just remember that not all IMC's are equal, but 2400 should be fine, have you tried just entering the memory values manually, frequency, timings, voltages, etc, both boot and eventual, fast boot and cold fast boot enabled, and training to "ignore".


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Just remember that not all IMC's are equal, but 2400 should be fine, have you tried just entering the memory values manually, frequency, timings, voltages, etc, both boot and eventual, fast boot and cold fast boot enabled, and training to "ignore".


No I haven't tried manually inputting the memory values cuz I supposed XMP is supposed to do that?

Just a quick qns though, I was removing my Xonar STX and was wondering if I should also relocate the Asus Hyper m.2 expansion card to the last slot.

I have another XP941 m.2 running as bootdrive on the built-in slot and the manual says to set the last slot in 4x mode if you are using the built-in m.2. Can i still put the expansion there?
Any conflict?


----------



## NewbBuilder

Why is the first post directing to the 0904 BIOS?

I thought 1004 was the one to use now.

Also, where exactly are the temperature sensors on the x99 Deluxe motherboard?

My CAM software indicates 2 values for the motherboard, one being of 30'C idle, the other 40'C idle, and I want to learn why temperatures are so different between those 2 areas.


----------



## Silent Scone

Get 1004 off the ASUS support page.


----------



## NewbBuilder

I did get it here: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/
Just wondering why there's a discrepancy between here and ASUS support site.

Still need help about those temperature sensors location









EDIT:
I didn't find the info in the manual, nor on the box, but the features page here shows 3 dedicated heat detection areas
http://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewbBuilder*
> 
> Why is the first post directing to the 0904 BIOS?
> 
> I thought 1004 was the one to use now.
> 
> Also, where exactly are the temperature sensors on the x99 Deluxe motherboard?
> 
> My CAM software indicates 2 values for the motherboard, one being of 30'C idle, the other 40'C idle, and I want to learn why temperatures are so different between those 2 areas.


Internal ad public numbering for the BOS I assume.

CAM displays the CPU temp and the Liquid temp (Kraken cooling temp). 10C difference is a bad cntact between the CPU and the Kraken. My diff is 2-3C, idle I am ~ 29C/31C


----------



## NewbBuilder

First screenshot, I'm talking about the advanced mode specs tab on the left.

Al Suite 3 is better to fully monitor the temperature.



Sorry for posting newb questions, I should have went with Al Suite to monitor the temperature from the start.
I wonder what readings the CAM software picked up at Temperature2. The PCH probably.

I wonder how hot the PCH is supposed to be.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewbBuilder*
> 
> ...
> I wonder how hot the PCH is supposed to be.


At idle / low load my PCH & VRM are +- 1c or 2c of each other, currently ~37c. During stressing VRM shoots to ~59c, PCH doesn't vary much. Here are my readings after 60m of stressing:


----------



## souldriver

Hy Guys,

looking to build an Asus x99 system and have been looking through the thread for days.

First off I was looking at the Deluxe board but since then the Pro came out and I see an S version as well. My prefered choice is the S bc it looks to be a bit more than the pro, but doesn't have what I don't need from the deluxe. When I look for the x99-S it looks like a Europe only part... *My big question is the x99-S ever going to be made available to us in the US?*

Besides that I'm going 5930, and I have 16mb gskill 2400 memory, Intel and Samsung SSDs. Anything I should know about this build before going in? I'm continually reading this thread but some things are even over my head and 300+ pages is a lot to take in.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewbBuilder*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First screenshot, I'm talking about the advanced mode specs tab on the left.
> 
> Al Suite 3 is better to fully monitor the temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for posting newb questions, I should have went with Al Suite to monitor the temperature from the start.
> I wonder what readings the CAM software picked up at Temperature2. The PCH probably.
> 
> I wonder how hot the PCH is supposed to be.


Aaah, that screen. Temp 1 is the motherboard and Temp 2 is the VRM in the CAM advanced screen. These temps are pretty identical to AI Suite, there are aways some polling issues. PCH is a stable temp in most cases (mine and prev post) and VRM goes up with OC and load.


----------



## Baasha

I posted in the RVE Owner's thread but I need some help - I PM'd Raja and got no response either.

I'm using the Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200Mhz kit - whenever I choose XMP or set the DRAM Frequency to 3200Mhz (@ 1.350V as suggested by Corsair), the computer does NOT POST!









I am able to run DDR4-3000Mhz all day but whenever I choose 3200Mhz or 3250Mhz (125hz Strap), it doesn't post.

I am also running 125Hz Strap to get a decent OC (4.4Ghz).

Really need some help w/ this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I posted in the RVE Owner's thread but I need some help - I PM'd Raja and got no response either.
> 
> I'm using the Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200Mhz kit - whenever I choose XMP or set the DRAM Frequency to 3200Mhz (@ 1.350V as suggested by Corsair), the computer does NOT POST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am able to run DDR4-3000Mhz all day but whenever I choose 3200Mhz or 3250Mhz (125hz Strap), it doesn't post.
> 
> I am also running 125Hz Strap to get a decent OC (4.4Ghz).
> 
> Really need some help w/ this.


3250 should work on strap 125. 3200... try strap 100 (44x100 for the same OC) first, then try 125 with the appropriate multipliers.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I posted in the RVE Owner's thread but I need some help - I PM'd Raja and got no response either.
> 
> I'm using the Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200Mhz kit - whenever I choose XMP or set the DRAM Frequency to 3200Mhz (@ 1.350V as suggested by Corsair), the computer does NOT POST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am able to run DDR4-3000Mhz all day but whenever I choose 3200Mhz or 3250Mhz (125hz Strap), it doesn't post.
> 
> I am also running 125Hz Strap to get a decent OC (4.4Ghz).
> 
> Really need some help w/ this.


Adding to Jpmboy, there are two DRAM voltages, DRAM on main tweak screen and eventual in DRAM Timing screen. Try a higher value in the DRAM property which is used only for posting - eventual is the one that is applied during operation.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Adding to Jpmboy, there are two DRAM voltages, DRAM on main tweak screen and eventual in DRAM Timing screen. Try a higher value in the DRAM property which is used only for posting - eventual is the one that is applied during operation.


Well, I set the DRAM Voltage in the Extreme Tweaker screen to 1.360V and the Eventual Voltage in (DRAM Timing) to 1.350V.

Still no POST - just a code of "bd" on the motherboard.

This is so frustrating!









Is there something else I have to tweak?

I set the CPU Strap to 125Hz - 100 does not work for me w/ the same OC (?).

DRAM was set to DDR4-3000Mhz and everything works - passes several Stress Tests etc.

Changed the DRAM voltage to 1.360V and tried 3200Mhz - nothing.


----------



## djgar

Try 1.4 during posting and see if that works. It's not over-the-top and it's only during posting. If that doesn't do it, then try playing with the cpu cache volts. I've had no-posting settings due to that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Well, I set the DRAM Voltage in the Extreme Tweaker screen to 1.360V and the Eventual Voltage in (DRAM Timing) to 1.350V.
> 
> Still no POST - just a code of "bd" on the motherboard.
> 
> This is so frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something else I have to tweak?
> 
> I set the CPU Strap to 125Hz - 100 does not work for me w/ the same OC (?).
> 
> DRAM was set to DDR4-3000Mhz and everything works - passes several Stress Tests etc.
> 
> Changed the DRAM voltage to 1.360V and tried 3200Mhz - nothing.


3250 is probably better than 3200 on 125 strap.

.. if you select the 3200 XMP, it's strap 100?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Well, I set the DRAM Voltage in the Extreme Tweaker screen to 1.360V and the Eventual Voltage in (DRAM Timing) to 1.350V.
> 
> Still no POST - just a code of "bd" on the motherboard.
> 
> This is so frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something else I have to tweak?


I don't think I've seen you mention VCCSA (System Agent voltage) which is very important for RAM overclocking. Have you done anything with it yet or is it still on auto? Please note the section of my long post in which I wrote about VCCSA. Sorry (to all) that the post was so long... I blame the caffeine


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I don't think I've seen you mention VCCSA (System Agent voltage) which is very important for RAM overclocking. Have you done anything with it yet or is it still on auto? Please note the section of my long post in which I wrote about VCCSA. Sorry (to all) that the post was so long... I blame the caffeine


Hey, as long as it was useful (pun intended)


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Try 1.4 during posting and see if that works. It's not over-the-top and it's only during posting. If that doesn't do it, then try playing with the cpu cache volts. I've had no-posting settings due to that.


Will try 1.40V but thought that was dangerous(?) I guess if it's just to POST it should be okay right? Should I still leave "Eventual" voltages to 1.350V?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3250 is probably better than 3200 on 125 strap.
> 
> .. if you select the 3200 XMP, it's strap 100?


Well, 3200Mhz is not an option when the Strap is 125hz - only 3250. When I select XMP 3200Mhz, yes, the Strap is 100.

I can boot, benchmark, and play all day w/ 4.4Ghz @ 1.285V V-Core and DDR4-3000Mhz @ 1.350V.

Will have to try VCCSA - haven't touched that yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I don't think I've seen you mention VCCSA (System Agent voltage) which is very important for RAM overclocking. Have you done anything with it yet or is it still on auto? Please note the section of my long post in which I wrote about VCCSA. Sorry (to all) that the post was so long... I blame the caffeine


No, I haven't changed VCCSA voltage yet - what is the ideal setting I should aim for?

The funny thing is, I was able to bring down the V-Core voltage to 1.285V (haven't tried even lower yet) for the same 4.4Ghz and it works perfectly.

The moment I bump up the multiplier by 1, to 36 (4.5Ghz), I get crashes/lockups etc. I even tried 1.325V in the BIOS and it crashes if the multiplier is at 36 (Strap 125Hz).

I am more concerned about this RAM though - 3200Mhz is not technically OC'ing the RAM (it's stressing the IMC of the CPU) - this RAM kit is rated to run @ 3200Mhz @ 1.350V CAS16.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

djgar, I was eating chocolate covered espresso beans the past two days. Whew, finally ran out of them and now I can relax! Not eating them when they're available is not an option!

So on of the advertised features on the X99-E WS board (which I think is probably the same on the Deluxe at least, maybe others?) is part of the onboard sound system -- the box and marketing literature say the system has a particularly good anti-pop filter to prevent loud noises when your external stereo or amplifier or powered speakers are on and the computer gets powered up.

That is not working well for me. I definitely get a pop, sometimes a rather large one. Anything I can do about this? Not serious enough of a problem to RMA, both because I would never trouble ASUS over something so small and because it would be a royal pain to unbuild and go without this system.


----------



## djgar

Well, I roast my own beans for espresso, so I can partly relate







. Not big on chocolate, though. Is that like OCing your self (to lamely keep on-topic ...)?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Well, I roast my own beans for espresso, so I can partly relate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not big on chocolate, though. Is that like OCing your self (to lamely keep on-topic ...)?


Let's say caffeine overclocks your CPU and chocolate (active ingredient: theobromine as well as a smaller amt of caffeine) overclocks your cache.

Just to make this a not-useless post, I'll change topics:

@[email protected], I believe you said you were going to be trying out the X99-E WS board after returning from vacation. How's that going?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *souldriver*
> 
> Hy Guys,
> 
> looking to build an Asus x99 system and have been looking through the thread for days.
> 
> First off I was looking at the Deluxe board but since then the Pro came out and I see an S version as well. My prefered choice is the S bc it looks to be a bit more than the pro, but doesn't have what I don't need from the deluxe. When I look for the x99-S it looks like a Europe only part... *My big question is the x99-S ever going to be made available to us in the US?*
> 
> Besides that I'm going 5930, and I have 16mb gskill 2400 memory, Intel and Samsung SSDs. Anything I should know about this build before going in? I'm continually reading this thread but some things are even over my head and 300+ pages is a lot to take in.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt


No current plans for x99-S in North America I am aware of.


----------



## souldriver

Thats a shame, I don't need the WiFi and other bells and whistles the deluxe offers and and was hoping the S could fill that spot and save me a couple of bucks. On the flip side I do enjoy dual Ethernet as it has saved my ass in the past. I would look into importing the S but by then I'm sure I'm spending much more.

Thanks for the info, let me know if it changes.


----------



## gg141717

Hi all, after a lot of trial and error i am now officially stuck and in need of some help. My cpu and cache overclock are perfectly stable but when i try to add my ram overclock i can not point out what the problem is.

I have my 5930k clocked at 4.4 with 1.284V

My Cache is clocked at 4.4 with 1.296V

Tried raising VCCSA from 1.02 upwards to 1.08

Both ratio 44 with strap 100

I have the Kingston Predator 3000Mhz 16Gb kit (HX430C15PB2K4/16)

Bios 0802

The volts have been adjusted a bit upwards which was needed to accommodate for ram overclock. Now i am trying to overclock the ram which i would like to get stable at 3000mhz. When i boot into windows everything is fine, and i start testing with memtest. It does not detect any errors but somewhere at a random point within the test the system just locks up and does not respond to anything anymore. It does not matter if i do C14 C15 1.35V-1.45V it keeps locking up. Also 2800Mhz seems to have the same problems. I can only seem to get it stable at 2666 with tighter timings, when timings get to tight, memtest detects errors and i can adjust voltage or timings and try again untill stable. It seems that the behavior with ram at 3000 does not have to do with the ram but some instablity of the board.

Also, i read on the forum somewhere that tRAS should be at least CAS+tRCD+tRTP, is this really true? Even stock settings seem to deviate from that. I thought the rule was CAS+tRCD+2.

I hope someone can help me a bit.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Hi all, after a lot of trial and error i am now officially stuck and in need of some help. My cpu and cache overclock are perfectly stable but when i try to add my ram overclock i can not point out what the problem is.
> 
> I have my 5930k clocked at 4.4 with 1.284V
> 
> My Cache is clocked at 4.4 with 1.296V
> 
> Tried raising VCCSA from 1.02 upwards to 1.08
> 
> Both ratio 44 with strap 100
> 
> I have the Kingston Predator 3000Mhz 16Gb kit (HX430C15PB2K4/16)
> 
> Bios 0802
> 
> The volts have been adjusted a bit upwards which was needed to accommodate for ram overclock. Now i am trying to overclock the ram which i would like to get stable at 3000mhz. When i boot into windows everything is fine, and i start testing with memtest. It does not detect any errors but somewhere at a random point within the test the system just locks up and does not respond to anything anymore. It does not matter if i do C14 C15 1.35V-1.45V it keeps locking up. Also 2800Mhz seems to have the same problems. I can only seem to get it stable at 2666 with tighter timings, when timings get to tight, memtest detects errors and i can adjust voltage or timings and try again untill stable. It seems that the behavior with ram at 3000 does not have to do with the ram but some instablity of the board.
> 
> Also, i read on the forum somewhere that tRAS should be at least CAS+tRCD+tRTP, is this really true? Even stock settings seem to deviate from that. I thought the rule was CAS+tRCD+2.
> 
> I hope someone can help me a bit.


1) Your CPU might not be able to do 4.4 cache with a high memory clock. You will either need to use higher voltages (all associated such as Cache voltage, Vcore, DRAM voltage and VCCSA) or accept a lower operating point for the cache or memory.

2) CAS-tRCD+2 is from DDR1/DDR2 days where burst length could be lower so tRTP could be 2. BL=8 from DDR3 onwards and minimum tRTP is 4. Burst chop is allowed, however, internally the remaining 2 clocks are masked, so the bus is not available for other transfers during this point (it is possibel command may be sent for the reaming 2 clocks, but there is no clear documentation on this part so best to stick with the 4 clock spacing or higher according to the value of tRTP).


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Hi all, after a lot of trial and error i am now officially stuck and in need of some help. My cpu and cache overclock are perfectly stable but when i try to add my ram overclock i can not point out what the problem is.
> 
> I have my 5930k clocked at 4.4 with 1.284V
> 
> My Cache is clocked at 4.4 with 1.296V
> 
> Tried raising VCCSA from 1.02 upwards to 1.08
> 
> Both ratio 44 with strap 100
> 
> I have the Kingston Predator 3000Mhz 16Gb kit (HX430C15PB2K4/16)
> 
> Bios 0802
> 
> The volts have been adjusted a bit upwards which was needed to accommodate for ram overclock. Now i am trying to overclock the ram which i would like to get stable at 3000mhz. When i boot into windows everything is fine, and i start testing with memtest. It does not detect any errors but somewhere at a random point within the test the system just locks up and does not respond to anything anymore. It does not matter if i do C14 C15 1.35V-1.45V it keeps locking up. Also 2800Mhz seems to have the same problems. I can only seem to get it stable at 2666 with tighter timings, when timings get to tight, memtest detects errors and i can adjust voltage or timings and try again untill stable. It seems that the behavior with ram at 3000 does not have to do with the ram but some instablity of the board.
> 
> Also, i read on the forum somewhere that tRAS should be at least CAS+tRCD+tRTP, is this really true? Even stock settings seem to deviate from that. I thought the rule was CAS+tRCD+2.
> 
> I hope someone can help me a bit.


As Raja said above, I'm almost positive it's your cache. Try 4.2 at the same volts.


----------



## Luca T

Hello,

System: 5960X-RampageV-16Gb Gskill 3200- Nvidia 780ti- Windows7
Mouse and keyboard
NZXT Internal USB extender with Aquaero, two pumps, Aqualis, flowmeter connected

I have a random Windows boot's block issue,
I thought it was OC related but I switched back to default setting and the issue Is still there!

It's a difficult issue to replicate due to its random rate, so not to bother Raja I tried to debug by myself, and it seems due to the NZXT internal Usb extender (tried to connect to both the Mainboard internal USB)

Can it be solved in some way?


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Your CPU might not be able to do 4.4 cache with a high memory clock. You will either need to use higher voltages (all associated such as Cache voltage, Vcore, DRAM voltage and VCCSA) or accept a lower operating point for the cache or memory.
> 
> 2) CAS-tRCD+2 is from DDR1/DDR2 days where burst length could be lower so tRTP could be 2. BL=8 from DDR3 onwards and minimum tRTP is 4. Burst chop is allowed, however, internally the remaining 2 clocks are masked, so the bus is not available for other transfers during this point (it is possibel command may be sent for the reaming 2 clocks, but there is no clear documentation on this part so best to stick with the 4 clock spacing or higher according to the value of tRTP).


Thanks for your fast reply.

1) I have no clue at what voltage i should start with manually adjusting VCCSA, should i go straight to a higher voltage of 1.1 or first try lower and upwards from there? What is the safe voltage range for VCCSA? Also if raising VCCSA and DRAM voltage does not solve the lock ups i can assume the problem lays with vcore and cache voltage right?

2) So if i understand correctly if timings are 14 14 14 and tRTP is 10 tRAS should be at least 38?

Also, is dram voltage between 1.4 and 1.5 to high?


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> As Raja said above, I'm almost positive it's your cache. Try 4.2 at the same volts.


Thanks! I will first up the cache volts because i still have loads of headroom temp wise if that does not work i will lower cache ratio.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Thanks for your fast reply.
> 
> 1) I have no clue at what voltage i should start with manually adjusting VCCSA, should i go straight to a higher voltage of 1.1 or first try lower and upwards from there? What is the safe voltage range for VCCSA? Also if raising VCCSA and DRAM voltage does not solve the lock ups i can assume the problem lays with vcore and cache voltage right?
> 
> 2) So if i understand correctly if timings are 14 14 14 and tRTP is 10 tRAS should be at least 38?
> 
> Also, is dram voltage between 1.4 and 1.5 to high?


1) read the OC guide on the 1st post. it has info on the ranges of voltage to use for VCCSA.

2) The math is straightforward there, so I trust you can add those figures without needing me to tell you the total is 38









3) Who knows - dont have any long term data here.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> System: 5960X-RampageV-16Gb Gskill 3200- Nvidia 780ti- Windows7
> Mouse and keyboard
> NZXT Internal USB extender with Aquaero, two pumps, Aqualis, flowmeter connected
> 
> I have a random Windows boot's block issue,
> I thought it was OC related but I switched back to default setting and the issue Is still there!
> 
> It's a difficult issue to replicate due to its random rate, so not to bother Raja I tried to debug by myself, and it seems due to the NZXT internal Usb extender (tried to connect to both the Mainboard internal USB)
> 
> Can it be solved in some way?


I have the same extender from NZXT. No issues, it is on USB 1314 (the only one, the other USB 2.0 port os in the ROG connector (used by the OC panel) power to the extender connected well?


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I have the same extender from NZXT. No issues, it is on USB 1314 (the only one, the other USB 2.0 port os in the ROG connector (used by the OC panel) power to the extender connected well?


I tried both the usb, and issue in both option but no issue with the extender disconnected

Is it on RampageV or Deluxe?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I tried both the usb, and issue in both option but no issue with the extender disconnected
> 
> Is it on RampageV or Deluxe?


RVE, DeLuxe was ok as well. Power connected to the connector?


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> RVE, DeLuxe was ok as well. Power connected to the connector?


What do you mean?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> What do you mean?


http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/99-iu01-usb-expansion-case-accessory.html

As you can see it also needs power to get the extender working well....... Not enough power -> issues with stability on the extended USB ports.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/99-iu01-usb-expansion-case-accessory.html
> 
> As you can see it also needs power to get the extender working well....... Not enough power -> issues with stability on the extended USB ports.


Of course i connected the power plug!

Now I'm trying every devices connected to the NZXT

EDIT: That's the Aquaero6XT, anyway I will keep going on with tests in the we to be 100% sure of it


----------



## HoldenCaulfield

Hello! I've been reading through this really long Thread, I've used search tool liberally, and have solved most of my problems, but I still have two I've been fighting for a couple weeks:

My first was that My machine would not boot from the hard drive until I went into bios first. I Got the AE post code. In Bios, my drive did not show up as an option. I actually found that the Bios update switched the order of my drives, and I had to go 2 or 3 menus deep to swap the order of my sata devices, then it started showing up in the list again in the boot menu.

#1. My corsair DDR4 2666 memory shows up as 2100. If I change anything, the system doesn't boot. I tested the ram in my other machine, and it detects fine.

#2. when I use the recommended A1 B1 C1 D1 memory spacing like the manual says, only 2 modules detect. If I put them in A1 A2 B1 B2 it detects each module.

Any ideas as to why the memory is coming up short? and or not detecting at all?

My board is an x99-a latest Bios, Processor is 6 core intel i7 3.5

Cooler Master Liquid cooler

Samsung SSD HD.

I'm not a master tweaker, I don't understand the finer points of overclocking and such, but I've been building my own machines for almost 20 years, and have had nothing but good luck with what I build. I am a predominantly Mac guy now as I'm a professional Video DJ, so it's been a long time since I've put a new PC together. Things have changed a lot!

I know this is a newer board, and I don't see many posts on it. ASUS does not seem to want to return any of my e-mails, and I'm at sort of an impass. I saw there's a dedicated ASUS guy here, so I figured I'd reach out.

I hate to be one of those "first post and the guy wants all the info handed to him" guys, but I'm usually just a lurker, reading and learning. This is my first problem where I've felt the need to pipe up!









Thanks for your consideration!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoldenCaulfield*
> 
> Hello! I've been reading through this really long Thread, I've used search tool liberally, and have solved most of my problems, but I still have two I've been fighting for a couple weeks:
> 
> My first was that My machine would not boot from the hard drive until I went into bios first. I Got the AE post code. In Bios, my drive did not show up as an option. I actually found that the Bios update switched the order of my drives, and I had to go 2 or 3 menus deep to swap the order of my sata devices, then it started showing up in the list again in the boot menu.
> 
> #1. My corsair DDR4 2666 memory shows up as 2100. If I change anything, the system doesn't boot. I tested the ram in my other machine, and it detects fine.
> 
> #2. when I use the recommended A1 B1 C1 D1 memory spacing like the manual says, only 2 modules detect. If I put them in A1 A2 B1 B2 it detects each module.
> 
> Any ideas as to why the memory is coming up short? and or not detecting at all?
> 
> My board is an x99-a latest Bios, Processor is 6 core intel i7 3.5
> 
> Cooler Master Liquid cooler
> 
> Samsung SSD HD.
> 
> I'm not a master tweaker, I don't understand the finer points of overclocking and such, but I've been building my own machines for almost 20 years, and have had nothing but good luck with what I build. I am a predominantly Mac guy now as I'm a professional Video DJ, so it's been a long time since I've put a new PC together. Things have changed a lot!
> 
> I know this is a newer board, and I don't see many posts on it. ASUS does not seem to want to return any of my e-mails, and I'm at sort of an impass. I saw there's a dedicated ASUS guy here, so I figured I'd reach out.
> 
> I hate to be one of those "first post and the guy wants all the info handed to him" guys, but I'm usually just a lurker, reading and learning. This is my first problem where I've felt the need to pipe up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your consideration!


Try a singe module in the primary slots on its own - try different modules to rule out any faulty sticks. If each of the primary slots works on its own then more likely a UEFI settings issue. If not, then check the CPU socket for any bent pins and make sure the CPU cooler is not too tight. If those to check out then might need to RMA the board.


----------



## HoldenCaulfield

Awesome! Thanks! I'll check that.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> As Raja said above, I'm almost positive it's your cache. Try 4.2 at the same volts.


This was the problem, upped the cache voltage 2 steps and everything is stable. Don't know why i didn't try this myself -.-

4.4 CPU 4.4 Cache and RAM now stable at 3000 14 14 14 32 1T. pretty fast and stable base, lets see where i can go next.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi all,
is there someone with X99 Deluxe who see error code 40 when in windows?
Sometimes the PC boot with error code AA, sometimes with error code 40.
Is this normal? What is the difference?


----------



## Jpmboy

that code relates to sleep states. Check how you have them set relative to your OC method


----------



## Sintezza

Asus should create a X99 Hero lol









Asus is the only brand who has no "budget" related Gaming mobo on X99.
I think that could become a best seller


----------



## Luca T

Excuse me Raja, if the random Windows-boot block issue I faced Is due to the Aquaero6XT connected on usb which could be the solution?

Would the only solution be an Aquaero's Bios update?

Or can be solved on the RampageV side?


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Take real temp off and see if it still happens. Either way would not worry about it.


Raja, I'm sorry, but this doesn't look like just a polling error. As promised, I tested it with just AI Suite running.

Rebootet the system, started RealBench and did a 15 minutes run. Took a screenshot at the 14 minute mark of the AI Suite window



Rebooted to see what the monitoring section of the UEFI was showing:
VRM: 56°C
PCH: 43°C
CPU: 44°C

So, that looks good.

Now, booted to windows and send the PC to sleep. Waited a bit to let everything cool down and then resumed from sleep. Another 15 minutes RealBench run and another screenshot at the 14 minute mark



Reboot again and looking at temps in UEFI
VRM: 75°C
PCH: 41°C
CPU: 47°C

Well, that doesn't look so good.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trellmor*
> 
> Raja, I'm sorry, but this doesn't look like just a polling error. As promised, I tested it with just AI Suite running.
> 
> Rebootet the system, started RealBench and did a 15 minutes run. Took a screenshot at the 14 minute mark of the AI Suite window
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebooted to see what the monitoring section of the UEFI was showing:
> VRM: 56°C
> PCH: 43°C
> CPU: 44°C
> 
> So, that looks good.
> 
> Now, booted to windows and send the PC to sleep. Waited a bit to let everything cool down and then resumed from sleep. Another 15 minutes RealBench run and another screenshot at the 14 minute mark
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reboot again and looking at temps in UEFI
> VRM: 75°C
> PCH: 41°C
> CPU: 47°C
> 
> Well, that doesn't look so good.


Hello

Fully clear the UEFI and test at stock, default settings.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sintezza*
> 
> Asus should create a X99 Hero lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus is the only brand who has no "budget" related Gaming mobo on X99.
> I think that could become a best seller


I believe that was the logic behind the X99-A


----------



## gamerzworld

Just noticed something about the AI software when attempting to debug the network traffic of another program via Wireshark. Looks like the AI software is constantly opening connections to IP address. 103.10.4.40. After some searching, it seems like I'm not the only one seeing this.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?40956-AI-Suite-3-FTP-Connection
http://dannytsang.co.uk/asus-ai-suite-constant-ftp/
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f248/ai-suite-ii-und-die-103-10-4-40-a-961333.html&prev=search

I'm assuming this is something related to the updater, but there is no reason for it to be constantly doing this and there should be a toggle somewhere to disable this behavior.


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Fully clear the UEFI and test at stock, default settings.


Cleared CMOS, same test procedure

Restart


After sleep


Phew, it looks absolutely fine at stock speed and voltages.

So, I guess back to overclocking again and checking if that also works fine or if this happens again?


----------



## bastian

New BIOS out:

X99-DELUXE BIOS 1103
Improve system stability.
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1103.zip


----------



## SkiMountaineer

So I went on a quest today to try and achieve 1T Command Rate on my 64GB of G.Skill 2800 1.25v DRAM... I know, fat chance, but I just wanted to see if I could get 1T to run even if it meant lowering the DRAM frequency, loosening the primary timings by several clicks or just setting Auto everything other than the CR. Even that didn't go. So I started experimenting with voltage, and I tried everything from 1.23v to 1.36v. No go. So I adjusted VCCSA, and as usual my VCCSA on this board really strongly prefers to be at +.268 to +.271, pretty much likes sitting at 1.088 plus or minus and hates being far from there. Although I do wonder if there might be another better "window" of stability farther up or down the VCCSA scale, but I haven't found one yet.

So does this sound familiar to any of you guys? On my previous DDR4 kit, 16GB of (known Hynix) G.Skill 3200 1.35v, I was able to get 1T stable even at 14-15-15, which was good because I never managed to get that memory working quite right at 3000 to 3200 so timings were my consolation prize.

Any suggestions on 1T with this 64GB kit or should I just forget about it and see how tight I can get 2666 or 2800 with 2T?


----------



## [email protected]

Forget about 1T at 2666 or over with 64GB - it's not going to happen 100% stable. You are asking too much of the IMC.


----------



## Silent Scone

"hhhrrrrrgn"


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Forget about 1T at 2666 or over with 64GB - it's not going to happen 100% stable. You are asking too much of the IMC.


Thank you, Raja. After how far I tried that was becoming clear. Oh well! I swear I feel a much tighter connection from mouse to mouse pointer at 1T but I won't bother pursuing that further since I'm committed to 64GB and 2750. Can't quite hit the rated 2800 on this RAM since I'm still on the same rig where one channel drops out at 2800 and above. I just can't stand to RMA and be without it for long...









So have you been experimenting with an X99-E WS since returning from vacation? Hope your travels were really good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> "hhhrrrrrgn"


You allright there, buddy?


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trellmor*
> 
> Cleared CMOS, same test procedure
> 
> Restart
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After sleep
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, it looks absolutely fine at stock speed and voltages.
> 
> So, I guess back to overclocking again and checking if that also works fine or if this happens again?


Update: After returning to my previous values for clock and voltage, I was able to reproduce it again after I set LLC to 7. Both LLC 6 and LLC 8 look fine after sleep, but set LLC to 7 and my CPU Power and VRM Temp go crazy. Well, I guess I'll be running LLC 8 from now on.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Excuse me Raja, if the random Windows-boot block issue I faced Is due to the Aquaero6XT connected on usb which could be the solution?
> 
> Would the only solution be an Aquaero's Bios update?
> 
> Or can be solved on the RampageV side?


How much fans do you have/need. There are 6 fan connectors on the RVE and 4 on the ROG panel also (external mode only? not sure)


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> New BIOS out:
> 
> X99-DELUXE BIOS 1103
> Improve system stability.
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1103.zip


Improve system stability.......

what problem ?

[email protected] & Praz :

Missing person


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> How much fans do you have/need. There are 6 fan connectors on the RVE and 4 on the ROG panel also (external mode only? not sure)


I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean with the question!?
Which Is the connection with what I wrote?









I need the Aquaero6XT connected to USB because so I can use Aquasuite!
Aquasuite can read all Aquaero settings through USB.
It can manage pumps, flowmeter and fans!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean with the question!?
> Which Is the connection with what I wrote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need the Aquaero6XT connected to USB because so I can use Aquasuite!
> Aquasuite can read all Aquaero settings through USB.
> It can manage pumps, flowmeter and fans!


best controller there is! there's one built into my 720XT.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> best controller there is! there's one built into my 720XT.


Yes, absolutely!

For that reason I would like to use it


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> "hhhrrrrrgn"


Is that like "Harrumph" or "ARRRRGGHHH!"?


----------



## delancyst

There's a bug with the latest firmware.
2 out of 4 drives will drop out RAID 10 array once updated.
I'm unable to rebuild the volume, only solution is to destroy and recreated.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> "hhhrrrrrgn"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> There's a bug with the latest firmware.
> 2 out of 4 drives will drop out RAID 10 array once updated.
> I'm unable to rebuild the volume, only solution is to destroy and recreated.


But that's OK (except for some time waiting for restore) because you keep a backup, right?

Oh, I can't restrain the troll in me today. I'm sorry, my bad. I realize many people find RAID 10 well enough above the safety threshold to not back up. But without being a jerk I can still give that friendly recommendation to always back up everything especially before BIOS updates.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> But that's OK (except for some time waiting for restore) because you keep a backup, right?
> 
> Oh, I can't restrain the troll in me today. I'm sorry, my bad. I realize many people find RAID 10 well enough above the safety threshold to not back up. But without being a jerk I can still give that friendly recommendation to always back up everything especially before BIOS updates.


There is a backup but consider the time reinitializing the array and restoring the data.

I'm just putting it out there in case folks want to upgrade the firmware.


----------



## Romir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Yes, absolutely!
> 
> For that reason I would like to use it


Could you clarify what you mean by "windows boot block"?

I have an aquaero 6 plugged directly into the motherboard and a third of the time the system won't boot into windows. It stays stuck on the Asus/Windows where it normally shows the win8 loading indicatyor circle at the bottom. The motherboard error code is F6, which doesn't tell me anything. "Reserved for future AMI progress codes."

I've long suspected it was a compatibility issue with the aquero but I haven't tested it until now. After unplugging it from the motherboard my system has successfully booted every time. It also seems to have also fixed my usb keyboard not always fully working after coming out of sleep. That also happened about a third of the time., the same frequency windows wouldn't boot.

In conclusion it seems that when my windows 8.1 turns the usb devices on when booting (their leds go dark after the initial bios screen and turn on when windows starts booting) or resuming from sleep up it occasionally has issues with the aquaero 6 plugged in.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> But that's OK (except for some time waiting for restore) because you keep a backup, right?
> 
> Oh, I can't restrain the troll in me today. I'm sorry, my bad. I realize many people find RAID 10 well enough above the safety threshold to not back up. But without being a jerk I can still give that friendly recommendation to always back up everything especially before BIOS updates.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a backup but consider the time reinitializing the array and restoring the data.
> 
> I'm just putting it out there in case folks want to upgrade the firmware.
Click to expand...

Agreed, the restore time is a pain. Good to warn people.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> There is a backup but consider the time reinitializing the array and restoring the data.
> 
> I'm just putting it out there in case folks want to upgrade the firmware.


I have a RAID 0 and occasionally restore my image after a BSOD during OC trials screws up something - my heads-up is that my firewall starts creating rules from scratch. But I've never had to re-initialize the array, just restore the backup image into the array partition. That usually takes me about 5 minutes, but it's a 100GB partition just for the OS.

Oops, OK I just realized you have a RAID 10, that does take time to initialize. One reason why I have my data as RAID 10 and my OS on a separate RAID 0 partition which I back up frequently, but it's relatively small, plus RAID 0 is somewhat quicker, especially on SSD







.


----------



## delancyst

The point here is not about the raid level.
But rather why the bios upgrade destroyed the array after the upgrade.
I've never seen such problems happen in other platforms ie. X79


----------



## djgar

Understood - I was correcting my initial post about not having to initialize, and for RAID 10 that can take a while. That's weird, as that is a function of the Intel firmware, although it is contained in the same chip and loaded by Asus. I assume you're talking about BIOS 1004, or 1003?


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone who understood what new X99 Deluxe bios done to improve stability?


----------



## sblantipodi

new X99 Deluxe BIOS broked the CPU Optimized Phaze.
I select Optimized in BIOS but AiSuite continue to say that CPU Optimized Phase is disabled. I can see that no optimizations is triggered because my PC use 10W more and VRM goes at 55c when in idle when phase is not set to optimized.

Why new bios broked this functionality?


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Understood - I was correcting my initial post about not having to initialize, and for RAID 10 that can take a while. That's weird, as that is a function of the Intel firmware, although it is contained in the same chip and loaded by Asus. I assume you're talking about BIOS 1004, or 1003?


1103. No matter what, theres no reason for it to happen. If your OS happens to be on it then you basically have to reinstall Windows.
Lets see if Raja can offer any insight.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> 1103. No matter what, theres no reason for it to happen. If your OS happens to be on it then you basically have to reinstall Windows.
> Lets see if Raja can offer any insight.


Hello

Before updating the UEFI firmware disconnect the drives. Once the update is done reconfigure the UEFI for RAID, save, shut down and reconnect the drives. This has been the recommended procedure for all UEFI updates when using RAID.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Before updating the UEFI firmware disconnect the drives. Once the update is done reconfigure the UEFI for RAID, save, shut down and reconnect the drives. This has been the recommended procedure for all UEFI updates when using RAID.


Hi Praz,

I doubt that would help, it looked more like the Raid config was "corrupted" did not remember where the 2 drives where and deemed them as missing.

When I updated the bios, it rebooted and halted for me to press F1 to recover my original settings.
Turning ahci to raid was the first thing I did.
Save, rebooted again, and the raid reports that the array has failed.

I never had to disconnect drives doing bios updates on previous systems, don't see why this should be a step back.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Before updating the UEFI firmware disconnect the drives. Once the update is done reconfigure the UEFI for RAID, save, shut down and reconnect the drives. This has been the recommended procedure for all UEFI updates when using RAID.


That is true. Having said that, I have never disconnected my drives during UEFI updates and never had a problem either with RAID 0 or 10. I guess I better start being less lazy







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> That is true. Having said that, I have never disconnected my drives during UEFI updates and never had a problem either with RAID 0 or 10. I guess I better start being less lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think it depends on the SSDs being used in the raid. No problems here with plextor SSDs.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

This may not really count as the same thing, but I recently had one Samsung Evo 840 128GB SSD drop out of a 3-drive RAID 0 array (which is soopar fast, by the way! In certain things it beats my XP941, maybe just due to cache and multiplexing/parallelism, I dunno...)

-- But it had nothing to do with overclock settings except for the fact that I hit instability and a forced reboot while I forgot I had left write-back caching enabled. That was enough to have the drive drop out, thereby scuttling the array. No big deal with a backup anyway, just interesting.

At this point I'm running the same array with write caching disabled and it's not noticeably slower, I think because I mainly use it for big sequential writes and it doesn't usually have a high queue depth. Also (of course) write buffer flushing is disabled to keep the access count down.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Hi Praz,
> 
> I doubt that would help, it looked more like the Raid config was "corrupted" did not remember where the 2 drives where and deemed them as missing.
> 
> When I updated the bios, it rebooted and halted for me to press F1 to recover my original settings.
> Turning ahci to raid was the first thing I did.
> Save, rebooted again, and the raid reports that the array has failed.
> 
> I never had to disconnect drives doing bios updates on previous systems, don't see why this should be a step back.


I have confirmed that UEFI 1103 has this RAID bug. It's even reproducible under UEFI 1004, and it seems to only happen to RAID10 arrays.

If anyone has a bunch of spare drives can try it out.

-Make a RAID 10 array (4 drives minimum).
-Verify that Windows can recognise the volume.

These 2 ways that will make the RAID array fail.
Method #1: Update or revert to BIOS 1004/1103
Method #2: Clear the CMOS

Make sure you set the Intel SATA controller back to RAID mode during POST.
You should now see the array marked as failed.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think it depends on the SSDs being used in the raid. No problems here with plextor SSDs.


My OCZs have been very compliant too in spite of many BSODs







. Caching disabled of course.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> I have confirmed that UEFI 1103 has this RAID bug. It's even reproducible under UEFI 1004, and it seems to only happen to RAID10 arrays.
> 
> If anyone has a bunch of spare drives can try it out.
> 
> -Make a RAID 10 array (4 drives minimum).
> -Verify that Windows can recognise the volume.
> 
> These 2 ways that will make the RAID array fail.
> Method #1: Update or revert to BIOS 1004/1103
> Method #2: Clear the CMOS
> 
> Make sure you set the Intel SATA controller back to RAID mode during POST.
> You should now see the array marked as failed.


Are you talking about your 4 Samsung M.2 PCI-E drives mentioned in your Work PC list? How are you RAIDing them?


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Are you talking about your 4 Samsung M.2 PCI-E drives mentioned in your Work PC list? How are you RAIDing them?


This problem affects Intel SATA RAID, specifically Controller 1, nothing to do with the SSDs.
I have 6x 4TB Red Pros hdd running on it.

Although I don't have other SKUs to try, I'm pretty certain this affects the -A, -S, Pro, etc mobos as well.


----------



## djgar

Ahh! You should put those in your list







. I did a UEFI update to my X99-A with 4 Seagate 3TB drives on the Intel controller as RAID 10 and didn't have a problem. But for next time I'll disco the drives just in case







.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Ahh! You should put those in your list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I did a UEFI update to my X99-A with 4 Seagate 3TB drives on the Intel controller as RAID 10 and didn't have a problem. But for next time I'll disco the drives just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Totally missed out the hdds cuz I was filling out the parts list and didn't realise, my apologies.
I originally thought it would affect all other boards since its the same Intel RAID controller.
That means more likely its specific to the X99 Deluxe or certain RAID configs then.
In any case, please backup your data before bios update.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> new X99 Deluxe BIOS broked the CPU Optimized Phaze.
> I select Optimized in BIOS but AiSuite continue to say that CPU Optimized Phase is disabled. I can see that no optimizations is triggered because my PC use 10W more and VRM goes at 55c when in idle when phase is not set to optimized.
> 
> Why new bios broked this functionality?


No issue here, but I am not using AiSuite. VRM at idle is 45 for me.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> new X99 Deluxe BIOS broked the CPU Optimized Phaze.
> I select Optimized in BIOS but AiSuite continue to say that CPU Optimized Phase is disabled. I can see that no optimizations is triggered because my PC use 10W more and VRM goes at 55c when in idle when phase is not set to optimized.
> 
> Why new bios broked this functionality?


I previously had AI3 settings not sticking after a reboot, and was told this is normal and by design.

I have since uninstalled it but would try it again later when a new version of the Suite is released.
For now, I'm controlling all the settings through only the bios.


----------



## ThornTwist

Speaking o AIS3, I did another run of it and get a 4.5GHz OC but at the penalty of 1.412V. Is it just me or is this way too high? What is the default cap supposed to be for voltage in TPU?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Yes @ThornTwist you certainly do not want to run 1.412 Vcore for even a short time unless you're extreme cooling. But even then you would want to be getting far higher speed out of it. Anything over 1.33v is out of line with 4.5GHz.

I don't know about default cap, but unless you're running one very cold machine it's a good idea to quit at 1.3 volts or just a fraction above, and let your top speed be a result of what you can get stable at that voltage. Even better if you can reach a speed you're happy about with 1.275 or 1.25 volts. Sometimes with careful attention to VCCIn (cpu input voltage) you'll find you can get a little more speed with a little less Vcore.


----------



## Silent Scone

@[email protected] @Praz

Can code 55 relate to a faulty DIMM? (BF followed by 55) My Kingston 3000 kit constantly gets this now at warm boot. (Had the kit roughly 3 weeks, started yesterday). I swapped them out for my Corsair kit whilst the code was reoccurring on reboot and it seemed to stop. My first thought was bad CPU contact but was wondering if faulty memory can flag that code too.

I've not reseated the CPU, however if the code doesn't reoccur now I can only think it's a bad DIMM without testing the kit again. Reseated the culprit kit a few times to be sure.


----------



## [email protected]

Bf to 55 can be instability or bad dimm. Dram voltage, vccsa and cache voltage are the helpers. Or relax some secondary timings etc.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> No issue here, but I am not using AiSuite. VRM at idle is 45 for me.


VRM at 45c when in idle means that you have the same problem.
Latest X99 deluxe BIOS broked the "VRM sleep functionality". VRM are always powered on now, with optimized phase enabled too.
I can see it from temperature and from the additional wattage required by my PC when in idle.


----------



## Silent Scone

That kit was working out of the box perfectly for 2-3 weeks









Literally just started yesterday, all I did was flash my three GPU lol. Can't see any connection there unless it's somehow unsettled SA voltage but can't see how.

Corsair kit back in and running the the kit at the Kingstons XMP programming settings


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> I have confirmed that UEFI 1103 has this RAID bug. It's even reproducible under UEFI 1004, and it seems to only happen to RAID10 arrays.
> 
> If anyone has a bunch of spare drives can try it out.
> 
> -Make a RAID 10 array (4 drives minimum).
> -Verify that Windows can recognise the volume.
> 
> These 2 ways that will make the RAID array fail.
> Method #1: Update or revert to BIOS 1004/1103
> Method #2: Clear the CMOS
> 
> Make sure you set the Intel SATA controller back to RAID mode during POST.
> You should now see the array marked as failed.


Welcome to the club.
Inside that thread is a solution that worked for me:
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52699-Lost-Raid-0-array-after-setting-BIOS-to-default


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean with the question!?
> Which Is the connection with what I wrote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need the Aquaero6XT connected to USB because so I can use Aquasuite!
> Aquasuite can read all Aquaero settings through USB.
> It can manage pumps, flowmeter and fans!


I mean that if the Aquaero6XT is not working well and creates stability issues and there is no firmware update or driver update you can go a) along with it and continue to have issues or b) try another option and use the RVE fan headers and the ROG OC panel fan headders and AISuite to control the fans. I gave you option b).


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> new X99 Deluxe BIOS broked the CPU Optimized Phaze.
> I select Optimized in BIOS but AiSuite continue to say that CPU Optimized Phase is disabled. I can see that no optimizations is triggered because my PC use 10W more and VRM goes at 55c when in idle when phase is not set to optimized.
> 
> Why new bios broked this functionality?


Well........ it was exactly just that option I used which crashed my initial 2 X99-DL boards, so not so strange they disabled that one. That option in AIS 3 was not so very usefull with the "OC for Dummies" user group.

VRM idle (low load) is on my RVE is now (as i write) 41C (CPU 30C and mobo 25C, room 21C)


----------



## Silent Scone

Mines still set ok here.

Edit: Oh 1103.

Why flash if you were stable? I wish whoever does the release notes on the support page was given something less vague to put on. Maybe it's so they don't give other vendors ideas lol


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> Welcome to the club.
> Inside that thread is a solution that worked for me:
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52699-Lost-Raid-0-array-after-setting-BIOS-to-default


Thanks broncogr.

I just did some testing and found that RAID1 and 5 will survive a BIOS update without disconnecting the drives prior.
RAID1+0 and RAID0 arrays will have drives drop out resulting a failed array.

My steps in updating BIOS have always been..

1) Copy UEFI BIOS file into thumbdrive.
2) Reboot into UEFI and update through the EZ flash utility
3) Once completed - system will reboot, I then press F2 or Del key to get back into BIOS
4) Change AHCI to RAID, save and exit then system proceeds into Windows.
5) Array shows as failed.


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Thanks broncogr.
> 
> I just did some testing and found that RAID1 and 5 will survive a BIOS update without disconnecting the drives prior.
> RAID1+0 and RAID0 arrays will have drives drop out resulting a failed array.
> 
> My steps in updating BIOS have always been..
> 
> 1) Copy UEFI BIOS file into thumbdrive.
> 2) Reboot into UEFI and update through the EZ flash utility
> 3) Once completed - system will reboot, I then press F2 or Del key to get back into BIOS
> 4) Change AHCI to RAID, save and exit then system proceeds into Windows.
> 5) Array shows as failed.


Remove the arrays that fail from the board's connectors.
Clear cmos from the button not from inside bios.
Connect each array one at a time, see if the arrays survive a default settings from bios.
If not, swap the drive's sata connector to one of the other member's.
Test until all arrays survive a "default settings" from bios.
That's what solved it in my case


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> Remove the arrays that fail from the board's connectors.
> Clear cmos from the button not from inside bios.
> Connect each array one at a time, see if the arrays survive a default settings from bios.
> If not, swap the drive's sata connector to one of the other member's.
> Test until all arrays survive a "default settings" from bios.
> That's what solved it in my case


Thanks for the suggestion.
Looks like I have to disconnect the drives prior to flashing the bios.
I still hope that they would fix it though cos i never had an issue with another system of mine (P9X79) with a raid5 array.

I'm curious why Asus never warns users to take the step of disconnecting raid drives before an update.


----------



## Silent Scone

@[email protected] Same on a reboot with Corsair kit. Have reseated CPU (first time since day 1)


----------



## [email protected]

Who knows could be cpu or settings..


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm guessing it is the CPU as it's doing the same thing on two seperate kits and it only started yesterday, never had that error since launch


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Well........ it was exactly just that option I used which crashed my initial 2 X99-DL boards, so not so strange they disabled that one. That option in AIS 3 was not so very usefull with the "OC for Dummies" user group.
> 
> VRM idle (low load) is on my RVE is now (as i write) 41C (CPU 30C and mobo 25C, room 21C)


I will flash back to 1004, 1103 gives no improvements on my systems apart the fact that VRM runs at 20c more and the PC consume 10W more when in idle.
Can't understand why they fix one thing and they broke 10 things.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> I previously had AI3 settings not sticking after a reboot, and was told this is normal and by design.
> 
> I have since uninstalled it but would try it again later when a new version of the Suite is released.
> For now, I'm controlling all the settings through only the bios.


the problem isn't in AiSuite that don't "remember" the settings, the problem is that CPU Power Phase doesn't work anymore.
If I set CPU Power Phase to standard or optimized or extreme in BIOS nothing change.
All phases are powered on, no matter what I select in BIOS or AiSuite.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Latest UEFI build 1103 for the X99-Deluxe(Recommended Build):


That does this Bios ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Guess theres no harm in trying this bios now.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> VRM at 45c when in idle means that you have the same problem.
> Latest X99 deluxe BIOS broked the "VRM sleep functionality". VRM are always powered on now, with optimized phase enabled too.
> I can see it from temperature and from the additional wattage required by my PC when in idle.


Being in the 40s at idle is not out of the ordinary and nothing to worry about. At load my VRM is in the 52-54 range.

You are saying your VRM idle is 55. Mine is 45. I doubt that's down to better cooling.


----------



## ThornTwist

I am extremely nervous now. I have 2x Samsung 512GB 840 Pros that I want to put in raid 0 array and 2x 2TB Barracudas that I want to put into raid 1 array. Please tell me ASUS is working on it and I will not have problems updating my BIOS to 1103 and beyond and I will not have crazy high voltages and wattage outputs when I am using AIS3 to OC with default settings because it looks to be the case that I will be having all sorts or problems because it is not easy to google because the information is so fresh. If I am contacting support I guarantee that there will be many many more people doing the same which will makes things like trudging through quicksand for all parties involved. And If I know this, others do as well.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Who knows could be cpu or settings..


I had no joy, even managed a 29 hang and then 00 even after reseating cpu, so I precariously took it apart in situ and gave everything a jiggle. Running back up at the moment hopefully that will be the end of it.

Gremlins out of no where. It's all been in the case since launch day and not had anything like that before


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I am extremely nervous now. I have 2x Samsung 512GB 840 Pros that I want to put in raid 0 array and 2x 2TB Barracudas that I want to put into raid 1 array. Please tell me ASUS is working on it and I will not have problems updating my BIOS to 1103 and beyond and I will not have crazy high voltages and wattage outputs when I am using AIS3 to OC with default settings because it looks to be the case that I will be having all sorts or problems because it is not easy to google because the information is so fresh. If I am contacting support I guarantee that there will be many many more people doing the same which will makes things like trudging through quicksand for all parties involved. And If I know this, others do as well.


I also have 2x Samsung 512GB 840 Pros in raid 0 on an RVE mobo and I had no problems during BIOS updates or CMOS clear and not disconnecting them. Just selected RAID mode again in BIOS on the first boot after update/CMOS clear and everything worked again.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Being in the 40s at idle is not out of the ordinary and nothing to worry about. At load my VRM is in the 52-54 range.
> 
> You are saying your VRM idle is 55. Mine is 45. I doubt that's down to better cooling.


45c is more than 10c greater than the VRM temperature I got with the 1004, leave alone the idle wattage.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> That does this Bios ?


it broke a functionality like the CPU Power Phase control, resulting on 20c hotter VRM and 10W more when in idle.
nothing more.
on my system, at least.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I had no joy, even managed a 29 hang and then 00 even after reseating cpu, so I precariously took it apart in situ and gave everything a jiggle. Running back up at the moment hopefully that will be the end of it.
> 
> Gremlins out of no where. It's all been in the case since launch day and not had anything like that before


I think we need to be a bit patient with this new platform, it's very finicky, but fun to play with, well I think so anyway.


----------



## Silent Scone

It is but for various reasons, but I'm still not sure what the deal was there! Like a dry join or something just sticking a bit / flex. Been unable to replicate it since having a wiggle


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romir*
> 
> Could you clarify what you mean by "windows boot block"?
> 
> I have an aquaero 6 plugged directly into the motherboard and a third of the time the system won't boot into windows. It stays stuck on the Asus/Windows where it normally shows the win8 loading indicatyor circle at the bottom. The motherboard error code is F6, which doesn't tell me anything. "Reserved for future AMI progress codes."
> 
> I've long suspected it was a compatibility issue with the aquero but I haven't tested it until now. After unplugging it from the motherboard my system has successfully booted every time. It also seems to have also fixed my usb keyboard not always fully working after coming out of sleep. That also happened about a third of the time., the same frequency windows wouldn't boot.
> 
> In conclusion it seems that when my windows 8.1 turns the usb devices on when booting (their leds go dark after the initial bios screen and turn on when windows starts booting) or resuming from sleep up it occasionally has issues with the aquaero 6 plugged in.


I have Windows7 and it often blocks during its loading, Or it blocks before Win logo Or it blocks at Win logo!
I tried every combination of connection but it always given that issue, which immediately disappears when I disconnect the Aquaero6XT

I sent PM to Shoggy of Aquacomputer Staff, If you want try to contract him as well!
Come in the Aquaero thread of the Watercooling forum's section

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I mean that if the Aquaero6XT is not working well and creates stability issues and there is no firmware update or driver update you can go a) along with it and continue to have issues or b) try another option and use the RVE fan headers and the ROG OC panel fan headders and AISuite to control the fans. I gave you option b).


I took the third option using it without USB connection until firmware update!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trellmor*
> 
> I also have 2x Samsung 512GB 840 Pros in raid 0 on an RVE mobo and I had no problems during BIOS updates or CMOS clear and not disconnecting them. Just selected RAID mode again in BIOS on the first boot after update/CMOS clear and everything worked again.


^^ this


----------



## Silent Scone

Not identical, but 256 840 pros here, not had that issue on the Deluxe either on any flash.


----------



## delancyst

I just realized 1103 is not listed on the Asus support download page for X99-Deluxe.

Is the code GA? Where can I find the changelog?


----------



## Silent Scone

Erm yeh it is, that's where I got it from this morning









http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1103.zip


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> I just realized 1103 is not listed on the Asus support download page for X99-Deluxe.


Hello

Sure it is.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

I also have a raid 0 and raid 10 since day 1, and they have gone through every new bios without any problems on the RVE.

@Silent Scone I also had phantom 55/bd codes once a week when running memtest stable 3200 ram. After dialing back to 3000, haven't had a problem in a month. When it happened, I would get the 55/bd codes over and over again for about an hour, and then they'd be gone for another week. I have concluded X99 is haunted.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sure it is.


Weird, I've been refreshing this link but couldn't find it.
http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=42&m=X99-DELUXE


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I also have a raid 0 and raid 10 since day 1, and they have gone through every new bios without any problems on the RVE.
> 
> @Silent Scone I also had phantom 55/bd codes once a week when running memtest stable 3200 ram. After dialing back to 3000, haven't had a problem in a month. When it happened, I would get the 55/bd codes over and over again for about an hour, and then they'd be gone for another week. I have concluded X99 is haunted.


I managed to replicate it running the Corsair at the Kingston XMP timings exactly, first seconds and thirds. Keep in mind that this is obviously with settings i've been using for well over 3 weeks without this problem. Reverting to the Corsairs secondary C16 3000 profile, or in fact running the kit at it's default XMP 2800 I've yet to see it again. It's like it's picking up errors in training that it wasn't before that are flagging up on both kits. I tried adjusting both cache and SA respectively but it's not seemed to make any difference. I would concur there is some strange memory ghouls at higher frequency. Either that or I've missed a trick somewhere, but I've tried every which way.

Will see how I get on from here.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

@Silent Scone memory doesn't get ghouls, technically. It gets gremlins.


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> it broke a functionality like the CPU Power Phase control, resulting on 20c hotter VRM and 10W more when in idle.
> nothing more.
> on my system, at least.


I think you are assuming too much. I've not heard Raja state there is a problem on the Phase controls.


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I think you are assuming too much. I've not heard Raja state there is a problem on the Phase controls.


Whether or not they've changed something with phase controls, I've noticed a similiar raise in idle power usage by about ~7-10W since updating to 1103. It doesn't really bother me but I'm curious what 1103 changed exactly to cause it as my settings have not changed.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Whether or not they've changed something with phase controls, I've noticed a similiar raise in idle power usage by about ~7-10W since updating to 1103. It doesn't really bother me but I'm curious what 1103 changed exactly to cause it as my settings have not changed.


Well, the BIOS notes do say increase system stability, so perhaps they were finding the Phase settings needed more juice.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I think you are assuming too much. I've not heard Raja state there is a problem on the Phase controls.


Install AiSuite and try to enable optimized phase.
Once done set optimized phase in bios and that read the value from AI suite.

As I said previously with this bios phases are always on.


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Well, the BIOS notes do say increase system stability, so perhaps they were finding the Phase settings needed more juice.


Well either way it couldn't hurt for the notes to be a little less vague.

And there's a lot of settings in the BIOS that have no tooltips or poor/plain wrong ones (as in the case of Spread Spectrum).


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Whether or not they've changed something with phase controls, I've noticed a similiar raise in idle power usage by about ~7-10W since updating to 1103. It doesn't really bother me but I'm curious what 1103 changed exactly to cause it as my settings have not changed.


As I saied the 10w increase is due to CPU phases that is always on now.
We go backward instead of going forward.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trellmor*
> 
> I also have 2x Samsung 512GB 840 Pros in raid 0 on an RVE mobo and I had no problems during BIOS updates or CMOS clear and not disconnecting them. Just selected RAID mode again in BIOS on the first boot after update/CMOS clear and everything worked again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this


Me three - it's what I've always done and never had a problem with my RAID 0 or 10.


----------



## djgar

Removed ...


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Me three - it's what I've always done and never had a problem with my RAID 0 or 10.


Perhaps it is mobo/config specific.
I noticed how they were asking people to list down the make of their systems for those who are affected.

I never had bios updates breaking raid arrays in my SB-E or Z87 systems. This is the first time I'm seeing it on my X99-Deluxe.

It seems that the new 1103 was only released for DL sku. Why not the others?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> As I saied the 10w increase is due to CPU phases that is always on now.
> We go backward instead of going forward.


Well, I've compared temps more closely with 1004 vs 1103. At idle with Optimized temps are 40-42 (1004). Down a bit from 44-45 (1103). So while there does seem to be a difference, it is not as drastic as you are saying ([email protected]).


----------



## Silent Scone

@[email protected] I managed to clear random boot BF - 55 by disabling training and increasing input 10mv, tried all other associated voltages first. Checked memory stability again.

*shrug*, not sure what's changed


----------



## Silent Scone

@[email protected] I finally managed to clear my BF - 55 post code. Tried raising all other associated voltages, only thing that seemed to work was increasing input 10mv, and disabling training. Memory stable

*shrugs* Not sure what changed


----------



## [email protected]

Training can drift at random. It's one of those things. Anything past stock is susceptible.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've never really been forced to disable training before X58/X79 so it's a new concept for me, but these frequencies are just a bit of a gamble in general


----------



## [email protected]

Some systems may need to be run that way - depends which method turns out to be more stable for the system. That's why the option to disable it is there.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well I can't see any reason not to once the memory is stable, this is what I discovered when tuning the kit at 3200. Even with a couple of 600% passes in MTP, I discovered later on that when disabling training I was unstable.

I couldn't even replicate the stability after re enabling training. People have had better luck with all sorts of kits / systems but it's good to get to the bottom of gremlins, they bother me more than running C12-3333 at 4.8 / 4.8 or any other pipe dream people care to proclaim


----------



## [email protected]

When one initially disables training, the initial POST will retrain. If that pass is not fully stable then the values written to NVRAM will not be stable. You may need to use a few attempts to get things where they need to be. Or one needs to relax the IO by slackening timings.


----------



## Joa3d43

...speaking of memory, have any of you folks any feedback, experience with (or even heard of) Panram memory kits.







Apparently, there bringing out this DDR4 3300 1.35v kit

...for modders w/ white mobo elements and may be a Galax HOF, this could just be the ticket, though I'm wondering about performance etc


----------



## Silent Scone

I'd like to know what IC they are. I noticed from someone on here that the 3200 Dominator Platinum kit is Samsung IC, which is interesting as Corsair have bought up most of the Hynix anyway. That says to me (possibly) that they're having trouble binning 3200 kits on Hynix, or at least that Samsung seems to bin better


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd like to know what IC they are. I noticed from someone on here that the 3200 Dominator Platinum kit is Samsung IC, which is interesting as Corsair have bought up most of the Hynix anyway. That says to me (possibly) that they're having trouble binning 3200 kits on Hynix, or at least that Samsung seems to bin better


...only info I could find is that they're CL17 which is not unusual for DDR4 3300


----------



## Silent Scone

Could be a nice kit, wonder how much.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Could be a nice kit, wonder how much.


...can't find any prices yet for their3200 kit (though may not be in the retail channel yet), but apparently, Panram was founded in 1994 and is doing s.th. like 3 million modules a month for OEMs and such...anyways, here is a bit more about their DDR4s from guru3d

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/panram-ninja-v-series-ddr4-3300-mhz-dimm-kits.html


----------



## [email protected]

Samsung can hit tighter timings than Hynix at ambient temps. Hynix needs to be cold to really scale.


----------



## Silent Scone

I take it by cold you're talking _cold_. Watercooling RAM is such a PIA let alone going colder.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes cold means below ambient. I am not suggesting anyone to run things that way just to use Hynix - simply responding to why Samsung is more common in the higher speed kits.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah all right all right









I was just making sure, don't often dip into the extreme spectrum in here


----------



## zscorp

hi guys,

i tried to overclock my pc and i always get bluescreen can someone plz guide me
here is my specs:

i7 5960x
asus rampage v extreme
corsair lpx 32gb 2666mhz
corsair h105 cooler
seasonic 760 platinum

tks in advance


----------



## Silent Scone

Are you running the memory on auto or XMP?

Sorry but your post is fairy vague. I would leave your RAM in auto (2133) and attempt to follow the guide in the opening posts on this thread.


----------



## zscorp

yup it's in auto. even if i use xmp profile it gives me bluescreen do u think my psu is not enough for the power?

i just changed cpu ratio to 40 and cpu core voltage to 1.3 and gives me bluescreen.


----------



## kalleklovn12

The new bios gives me stable 4.5ghz at 0.055v less. And thats nice.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zscorp*
> 
> yup it's in auto. even if i use xmp profile it gives me bluescreen do u think my psu is not enough for the power?
> 
> i just changed cpu ratio to 40 and cpu core voltage to 1.3 and gives me bluescreen.


Clear CMOS and start again. If you get BSODs at stock settings (no overclock) then don't try and OC yet. Make sure the system is stable at stock settings first.


----------



## zscorp

default settings is fine if i apply xmp profiles then i get bsod.


----------



## devnull99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Weird, I've been refreshing this link but couldn't find it.
> http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=42&m=X99-DELUXE


Yeah, if you click through main Asus site to "support, downloads, search for x99-deluxe, etc" it only shows the 4 older bios files instead of 5.. but if you go directly to this link it will show all 5. Differently administered sites? Not sure why they're out of sync even though the UI is very similar. Anyway, try this:

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download


----------



## djgar

I believe the components have some drift changing over time.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zscorp*
> 
> default settings is fine if i apply xmp profiles then i get bsod.


Then dont OC the CPU cores until you have the XMP stuff figured out. Work on getting DRAM stable at XMP if you need to. Follow the guide in the first post of the thread for VCCSA etc.


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trellmor*
> 
> Update: After returning to my previous values for clock and voltage, I was able to reproduce it again after I set LLC to 7. Both LLC 6 and LLC 8 look fine after sleep, but set LLC to 7 and my CPU Power and VRM Temp go crazy. Well, I guess I'll be running LLC 8 from now on.


Hi Raja or Praz,

not that important since this has been resolved for me by using LLC 8, but do you have any idea what the reason for the strange VRM behaviour at LLC 7 could be? Maybe an unlucky combination of settings or a hardware problem?

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

lmao turned on this evening and posted fine then left at a blank screen, AA showing just before desktop, post issues persisting there after a reboot. Utterly perplexed why the systems become so unstable after so long

Think I'm going to have to take the system apart at the weekend. I'm just playing with 3000 @ 100 strap at the moment. Corsair kit hates it, get freezing all over the shop but the Kingston doesn't seem to mind it at all.

The most frustrating part about these post issues is in the entire time I've had the system setup, even between playing with the RAM I've never had a BSOD or lock up. It's entirely post / training related.

I just hope the board hasn't developed a fault. If it persists after I'm done on 100 strap I'm going to pull the board out and reseat it along with the CPU, clean the contacts and then retest


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Well, I've compared temps more closely with 1004 vs 1103. At idle with Optimized temps are 40-42 (1004). Down a bit from 44-45 (1103). So while there does seem to be a difference, it is not as drastic as you are saying ([email protected]).


I'm glad that you are in the lucky site, I'm not in.
As I saied previously with 1004 my VRM idle at 35C with a maximum temp of 60c.
With 1103 BIOS the VRM idle at 55c with a maximum temp of 60c.

There is a 20c increase on VRM and 10W increase on power consume, on my system.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I'm glad that you are in the lucky site, I'm not in.
> As I saied previously with 1004 my VRM idle at 35C with a maximum temp of 60c.
> With 1103 BIOS the VRM idle at 55c with a maximum temp of 60c.
> 
> There is a 20c increase on VRM and 10W increase on power consume, on my system.


I think you need to look at your cooling and voltages. See if anything else changed from the BIOS update. Because a 20c difference from 10W as you say doesn't make sense.

Have you tried going back to 1004? If so, are your temps back to the way they were?


----------



## Praz

Hello

LOL. A 10W increase at idle assuming 8 hours of idle time per day is less than $0.50 a month. Some people need to find more important things to whine about.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I think you need to look at your cooling and voltages. See if anything else changed from the BIOS update. Because a 20c difference from 10W as you say doesn't make sense.
> 
> Have you tried going back to 1004? If so, are your temps back to the way they were?


It make much sense, 10W difference and 20c on VRM is exactly the same difference I experienced before with 1004 using the extreme CPU phase.
As I told you, 1004 BIOS was able to power off some phases when PC is in idle or light load, now all phases are always on.
Now with 1103 CPU Phase setting don't work anymore, it behave as extreme, no matter what you select in bios.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lmao turned on this evening and posted fine then left at a blank screen, AA showing just before desktop, post issues persisting there after a reboot. Utterly perplexed why the systems become so unstable after so long
> 
> Think I'm going to have to take the system apart at the weekend. I'm just playing with 3000 @ 100 strap at the moment. Corsair kit hates it, get freezing all over the shop but the Kingston doesn't seem to mind it at all.
> 
> The most frustrating part about these post issues is in the entire time I've had the system setup, even between playing with the RAM I've never had a BSOD or lock up. It's entirely post / training related.
> 
> I just hope the board hasn't developed a fault. If it persists after I'm done on 100 strap I'm going to pull the board out and reseat it along with the CPU, clean the contacts and then retest


Have you experimented with the post-time DRAM voltage? Just checking







I've also gotten intermittent posting from cache voltages that stressed well. In those cases hitting reset once or more would get it to post.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Then dont OC the CPU cores until you have the XMP stuff figured out. Work on getting DRAM stable at XMP if you need to. Follow the guide in the first post of the thread for VCCSA etc.


Hi Raja, I don't see anything about VCCSA in the Easy OC or 5-way optimization guidelines on VCCSA.

Thanks!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hi Raja, I don't see anything about VCCSA in the Easy OC or 5-way optimization guidelines on VCCSA.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnMXpJY3k5Vk8zSVU/edit


----------



## djgar

Thanks Praz - I couldn't get that one in onedrive without an account.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Have you experimented with the post-time DRAM voltage? Just checking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also gotten intermittent posting from cache voltages that stressed well. In those cases hitting reset once or more would get it to post.


Yep many times, useful setting.

I was receiving a lot of random hangs on various Q-Codes so took the board out, air blasted it and cleaned all the contacts, reseating CPU, working from the ground up on BIOS settings and so far so good working back where I was.

Makes you want to go out and buy a Optiplex and just be done with it


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ...
> Makes you want to go out and buy a Optiplex and just be done with it


NOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Don't worry, I'd rather put bleach in my eyes. I've stopped using enthusiast platforms over the years for a few months and then got bored and built another


----------



## Agenesis

I'm getting some phantom sensors appearing on adia64. I usually don't mind it but when it suddenly appears and says 105c then disappearing again it caught my attention.

I have the ai suite open also so perhaps a polling error mentioned a few pages back?

Edit: caught it again, it said "temperature #2"


----------



## [email protected]

Yes polling error.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I'm getting some phantom sensors appearing on adia64. I usually don't mind it but when it suddenly appears and says 105c then disappearing again it caught my attention.
> 
> I have the ai suite open also so perhaps a polling error mentioned a few pages back?
> 
> Edit: caught it again, it said "temperature #2"


"#2" ? No comment ...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I'm getting some phantom sensors appearing on adia64. I usually don't mind it but when it suddenly appears and says 105c then disappearing again it caught my attention.
> 
> I have the ai suite open also so perhaps a polling error mentioned a few pages back?
> 
> Edit: caught it again, it said "temperature #2"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes polling error.


LMAO







...I used to enjoy those notifications by Asus AI re. my water-cooled Z77 Max V / 3770K and water-cooled X79 Rampage IV / 3970X when it flipped up reading "warning CPU at - (minus) 105 c' - I wish







...that said, as long as you get the right versions of AI Suite and/or TurboV and understand the polling errors, I find those apps indispensable > contrary to a very odd and broad 'we hate AI Suite' club out there.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thanks Praz - I couldn't get that one in onedrive without an account.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Martyfish78

bleh


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I used to enjoy those notifications by Asus AI re. my water-cooled Z77 Max V / 3770K and water-cooled X79 Rampage IV / 3970X when it flipped up reading "warning CPU at - (minus) 105 c' - I wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...that said, as long as you get the right versions of AI Suite and/or TurboV and understand the polling errors, I find those apps indispensable > contrary to a very odd and broad 'we hate AI Suite' club out there.


I don't hate it, I just don't use it. Nothing personal against the suite







. I just prefer simplicity and try to have the least things running.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

The AIDA64 polling errors that really sent my eyebrows flying high for a second were when it thinks it saw my VDIMM (memory voltage) spike to 2.9 volts. Happens a lot and I have to just ignore it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> The AIDA64 polling errors that really sent my eyebrows flying high for a second were when it thinks it saw my VDIMM (memory voltage) spike to 2.9 volts. Happens a lot and I have to just ignore it


the vagaries of digital sensor recordings...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> The AIDA64 polling errors that really sent my eyebrows flying high for a second were when it thinks it saw my VDIMM (memory voltage) spike to 2.9 volts. Happens a lot and I have to just ignore it


My VDIMM readings from AIDA have been steady with expected .003v fluctuations for both AB & CD. I did have a problem with the current beta weirding out my OSD intermittently so went back to previous.


----------



## zscorp

ah ok tks i will chk that out. do you think my seasonic 760w psu is not enough for oveclocking or is it enough? i have just one gpu.


----------



## Bear Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zscorp*
> 
> ah ok tks i will chk that out. do you think my seasonic 760w psu is not enough for oveclocking or is it enough? i have just one gpu.


it depends on your GPU, which one do you have? Seasonic is a top PSU thou

cheers


----------



## gg141717

I need some help, I have no idea how to fix this!

My ram is stable at 3000 14 14 14 32 T1, memtest passes 300% without errors, at least when it is warmed up. At the moment outside temperature is around 0 degrees in the morning and when i boot up my pc the water in the loop is around 15 degrees. My pc is almost like a car, the ram is totally unstable, blue screens all over the place and when i do a quick memtest i get errors immidiatelly. Ram isn't even stable in bios when its cold. Then after 2-3 reboots and getting a cup of coffee while pc is idling at desktop it starts to function properly again and I can memtest with 12 instances all day long -.-

Any ideas or just let it idle at login screen to warm up for some time?


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zscorp*
> 
> ah ok tks i will chk that out. do you think my seasonic 760w psu is not enough for oveclocking or is it enough? i have just one gpu.


If its any helpful, my setup draws about 175w off the UPS at stock.
So I think your PSU is more than capable.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> I need some help, I have no idea how to fix this!
> 
> My ram is stable at 3000 14 14 14 32 T1, memtest passes 300% without errors, at least when it is warmed up. At the moment outside temperature is around 0 degrees in the morning and when i boot up my pc the water in the loop is around 15 degrees. My pc is almost like a car, the ram is totally unstable, blue screens all over the place and when i do a quick memtest i get errors immidiatelly. Ram isn't even stable in bios when its cold. Then after 2-3 reboots and getting a cup of coffee while pc is idling at desktop it starts to function properly again and I can memtest with 12 instances all day long -.-
> 
> Any ideas or just let it idle at login screen to warm up for some time?


We're not going to get too far diagnosing your memory if you don't give more overall details about your rig and your overclock (voltages, frequencies besides just the DRAM frequency, etc). Are you overclocking your cache, and what's your cache voltage. Please fill up your signature file with the main components of your machine including motherboard, make and model of DRAM, video card, power supply, cooling solution. What have you tried so far for the problem besides just reaching your current DRAM frequency and timings? Have you been adjusting VCCSA (system agent voltage)? Much experimentation with it is usually required to get tight timings or high frequency, not to mention both.

But to cut to the chase: T1 at 14-14-14 at the same time as 3000 is probably the culprit. Or even T1 with _any_ primary timings at 3000. [email protected] recently mentioned to me on this board (or nearby) that there probably isn't any current equipment that will reliably run T1 above 2666 no matter what else you do -- no matter what voltage and all other settings.

What's surprising then is that you seem to have found a way to run T1 at higher frequencies... it just works if it's hot enough? That's actually pretty cool for benchmarking, I guess! But from what I gather around here, you'll have to drop the hope of running T1, or else drop your frequency a lot. After lots of testing you'll probably find that your actual benchmark scores running T1 @ 2666 and around 13-14-14 are a lot like your scores at 3000+ and T2.

I envy you if you can keep all of those 14s with T2 at 3000. Maybe with care you'll even reach 3200 that way or with 14-14-15 or 14-15-15, who knows.

Final thought: 32 cannot be right because tRAS on X99 needs to be at minimum CL+tRCD+tRTP. Chances are your tRTP is 10 so that would give you 14+14+10 == 38. The reason why 32 has been working at all is that these boards are known to just override your tRAS if it doesn't meet the minimum, but I don't think there's any way to know exactly what they set it to other than "probably the minimum to fit this equation". In any case, because of that behavior you can _probably_ count this point out as a possible cause of instability, but it won't hurt to manually set tRAS from here on.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> I need some help, I have no idea how to fix this!
> 
> My ram is stable at 3000 14 14 14 32 T1, memtest passes 300% without errors, at least when it is warmed up. At the moment outside temperature is around 0 degrees in the morning and when i boot up my pc the water in the loop is around 15 degrees. My pc is almost like a car, the ram is totally unstable, blue screens all over the place and when i do a quick memtest i get errors immidiatelly. Ram isn't even stable in bios when its cold. Then after 2-3 reboots and getting a cup of coffee while pc is idling at desktop it starts to function properly again and I can memtest with 12 instances all day long -.-
> 
> Any ideas or just let it idle at login screen to warm up for some time?


Two ideas:

First try raising input voltage by a large amount, such as 0.05V, and see if you still have cold boot problems.

If that doesn't work, try setting cache on manual voltage and increase the voltage you use by a large amount, such as 0.05V.

If neither of those work, you can try further VCCSA tuning, but most likely you'll have to loosen up on the timings.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> [email protected] recently mentioned to me on this board (or nearby) that there probably isn't any current equipment that will reliably run T1 above 2666 no matter what else you do -- no matter what voltage and all other settings.


This statement was for 64GB only. Lower densities are fine.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> I need some help, I have no idea how to fix this!
> 
> My ram is stable at 3000 14 14 14 32 T1, memtest passes 300% without errors, at least when it is warmed up. At the moment outside temperature is around 0 degrees in the morning and when i boot up my pc the water in the loop is around 15 degrees. My pc is almost like a car, the ram is totally unstable, blue screens all over the place and when i do a quick memtest i get errors immidiatelly. Ram isn't even stable in bios when its cold. Then after 2-3 reboots and getting a cup of coffee while pc is idling at desktop it starts to function properly again and I can memtest with 12 instances all day long -.-
> 
> Any ideas or just let it idle at login screen to warm up for some time?


Keeping the post brief as you are obviously someone who knows what they are doing









The temp swing is wide so there is likely some disparity between cold start and warm reset training - and the timings you are using are tight. You are going to need to relax the timings, increase voltages or see if changing the training parameters can help.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> We're not going to get too far diagnosing your memory if you don't give more overall details about your rig and your overclock (voltages, frequencies besides just the DRAM frequency, etc). Are you overclocking your cache, and what's your cache voltage. Please fill up your signature file with the main components of your machine including motherboard, make and model of DRAM, video card, power supply, cooling solution. What have you tried so far for the problem besides just reaching your current DRAM frequency and timings? Have you been adjusting VCCSA (system agent voltage)? Much experimentation with it is usually required to get tight timings or high frequency, not to mention both.
> 
> But to cut to the chase: T1 at 14-14-14 at the same time as 3000 is probably the culprit. Or even T1 with _any_ primary timings at 3000. [email protected] recently mentioned to me on this board (or nearby) that there probably isn't any current equipment that will reliably run T1 above 2666 no matter what else you do -- no matter what voltage and all other settings.
> 
> What's surprising then is that you seem to have found a way to run T1 at higher frequencies... it just works if it's hot enough? That's actually pretty cool for benchmarking, I guess! But from what I gather around here, you'll have to drop the hope of running T1, or else drop your frequency a lot. After lots of testing you'll probably find that your actual benchmark scores running T1 @ 2666 and around 13-14-14 are a lot like your scores at 3000+ and T2.
> 
> I envy you if you can keep all of those 14s with T2 at 3000. Maybe with care you'll even reach 3200 that way or with 14-14-15 or 14-15-15, who knows.
> 
> Final thought: 32 cannot be right because tRAS on X99 needs to be at minimum CL+tRCD+tRTP. Chances are your tRTP is 10 so that would give you 14+14+10 == 38. The reason why 32 has been working at all is that these boards are known to just override your tRAS if it doesn't meet the minimum, but I don't think there's any way to know exactly what they set it to other than "probably the minimum to fit this equation". In any case, because of that behavior you can _probably_ count this point out as a possible cause of instability, but it won't hurt to manually set tRAS from here on.


I am sorry for not giving anymore details:

5930k clocked at 4.4 with 1.284V
Cache clocked at 4.4 with 1.3125V
Input voltage 1.89V
VCCSA 1.05V
Both ratio 44 with strap 100
I have the Kingston Predator 3000Mhz 16Gb kit (HX430C15PB2K4/16)
MSI GTX980
EVGA 1000P2
Watercooled on 2 480 rads
Bios 0802

Yes it just works if it is hot enough, no memtest errors, no instability while playing GW2 for more then 8 hours in a row (which is very CPU intensive and keeps CPU at 90-100% most of the time) OCCT is also no problem. Can even run memtest while playing GW2 (didn't want to wait for memtest to finish ^^)

I need 1.43 dram voltage to never have problems passing boot logo, memory is stable at eventual dram voltage of 1.4 when warmed up. Only problem is stability at desktop when the modules are cold. I will now keep eventual dram voltage the same as the boot voltage of 1.44 and see if it helps any.

If this does not help i will try Rajas tips and try raising input voltage by large amount or tune VCCSA.

The problem is i only have such a small window to try if it works ^^

tRTP = 10 i am not at home so i did those numbers out of my head but i did follow CL+tRCD+tRTP so it should be 38.


----------



## zscorp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear Man*
> 
> it depends on your GPU, which one do you have? Seasonic is a top PSU thou
> 
> cheers


i have asus 780 gtx


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> I need some help, I have no idea how to fix this!
> 
> My ram is stable at 3000 14 14 14 32 T1, memtest passes 300% without errors, at least when it is warmed up. At the moment outside temperature is around 0 degrees in the morning and when i boot up my pc the water in the loop is around 15 degrees. My pc is almost like a car, the ram is totally unstable, blue screens all over the place and when i do a quick memtest i get errors immidiatelly. Ram isn't even stable in bios when its cold. Then after 2-3 reboots and getting a cup of coffee while pc is idling at desktop it starts to function properly again and I can memtest with 12 instances all day long -.-
> 
> Any ideas or just let it idle at login screen to warm up for some time?


Your memory timings are too tight. Try 15-15-15-35 2T.


----------



## ThornTwist

Ok so RAID works for RVE mobos, but what about x99-A?


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Your memory timings are too tight. Try 15-15-15-35 2T.


Your persistence is too little


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Your persistence is too little


You are probably going to need at least 1.3 on the ram too for 3000! But probably higher.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Can even run memtest while playing GW2 (didn't want to wait for memtest to finish


Hello

If Memtest For Windows is properly configured playing GW2 would not be possible. It is doubtful these sticks can do 14-14-14-1T/3000MHz without 1.50V+ voltage and an extremely above average IMC. Test with 14-14-15-42-1T or 15-14-15-43-1T.


----------



## Silent Scone

In all honesty even if you aren't running 90%+ of memory running 16 instances and doing anything other than browsing can be quite painful lol.

Just put the GPUs back in after (touch wood) removing my Q-Code lottery gremlin problem. Whatever it was, still not sure. Flaky join somewhere or dust in a precarious place. All that matters is it has *censored* off.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> In all honesty even if you aren't running 90%+ of memory running 16 instances and doing anything other than browsing can be quite painful lol.
> 
> Just put the GPUs back in after (touch wood) removing my Q-Code lottery gremlin problem. Whatever it was, still not sure. Flaky join somewhere or dust in a precarious place. All that matters is it has *censored* off.


nice (re)build bro... mine never look that good.








(well, PCs anyway)


----------



## Wireline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> In all honesty even if you aren't running 90%+ of memory running 16 instances and doing anything other than browsing can be quite painful lol.
> 
> Just put the GPUs back in after (touch wood) removing my Q-Code lottery gremlin problem. Whatever it was, still not sure. Flaky join somewhere or dust in a precarious place. All that matters is it has *censored* off.


Does it make me a bad person that I may have just a little bit maybe sort of made a sex noise when I saw that picture?

Your graphics cards are draped in soggy tissues. Nuff said.


----------



## Silent Scone

It could look like I'd just thrown it together for all I care I just want it to stop thinking it's a lottery machine


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice (re)build bro... mine never look that good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (well, PCs anyway)


It is a beauty! I'm sure it's a winner!


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> [email protected] recently mentioned to me on this board (or nearby) that there probably isn't any current equipment that will reliably run T1 above 2666 no matter what else you do -- no matter what voltage and all other settings.
> 
> 
> 
> This statement was for 64GB only. Lower densities are fine.
Click to expand...

Argh! That's a sure sign I stayed up way too late last night. I fully understood your post including the 64GB specificity -- but my sleepy self totally fumbled the 64GB part when I was answering that guy's post.

Sorry, and thanks for the correction.

I swear I can feel the latency difference in the Windows UI with 1T so much that it almost, almost makes me want to run 32GB... but not quite


----------



## Silent Scone

I had a client a couple of years ago who wanted 64GB at 2400 on a 3960, It wasn't a great chip either so I think I ended up getting it working with about 1.38 VCCSA and probably not far off that on VTT as well. I did make it clear to him what the implications were. I think he's still using it lol


----------



## Bear Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zscorp*
> 
> i have asus 780 gtx


the ASUS site said a 300W PSU will be needed, so your PSU is just fine for that GTX 780


----------



## lilchronic

i need help! i have a problem.... no Micro ATX mobo with oc socket. lol


----------



## Agenesis

Would there be any overclocking differences between the X99-A and the Deluxe? I'm on a Deluxe right now and a feature I really only use is the onboard power button since I'm running a test bench. I don't use Ethernet and I have a STX for sound. So the only thing really stopping me is the power delivery system and if it can handle a 4.3ghz 5820k/5930k.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear Man*
> 
> the ASUS site said a 300W PSU will be needed, so your PSU is just fine for that GTX 780


? the stock TDP on the card is 250W... so a 300W PSU really won't run the card and everything else - right?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Would there be any overclocking differences between the X99-A and the Deluxe? I'm on a Deluxe right now and a feature I really only use is the onboard power button since I'm running a test bench. I don't use Ethernet and I have a STX for sound. So the only thing really stopping me is the power delivery system and if it can handle a 4.3ghz 5820k/5930k.


I'm sure there are some differences but I don't thing they're large. The X99-A has no problems with 4.3GHz.


----------



## xSequenitalx

I have an issue with my X99 Deluxe occasionally it will say overclocking failed press F1 for setup (yet I don't have an overclock applied and is the same with completely default settings.

When the message is displayed it is detecting the memory speed as 2133 MHz and timings of 15 15 15 35 despite me hard setting them to the correct values of 2400MHz and 16 16 16 39 with 1.2v of voltage.

I am using 64GB of Crucial Ballistic Sport (BLS8G4D240FSA), memory has tested as fine with no errors.

I am using the latest bios 1103 (did the same with previous ones as well) and also tried with auto and XMP selected. (when I select XMP it detects the 2400 and correct timings but for some reason it uses different values occasionally on startup?

All I do is press F1 to enter setup and then just exit straight away and it boots fine so is just on initial startup.

Using a 5820K with X99 Deluxe

I had to RMA another X99 Deluxe to fix an issue with booting and a flashing underscore (confirmed disk worked by taking it into another disk etc) and the replacement fixed that issue and has been fine since. However occasionally that also had the same Overclocking failed issue as this one.

Any ideas?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm sure there are some differences but I don't thing they're large. The X99-A has no problems with 4.3GHz.


Hm from Asus's own spec page both utilizes the same 8+4 phase power delivery.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSequenitalx*
> 
> I have an issue with my X99 Deluxe occasionally it will say overclocking failed press F1 for setup (yet I don't have an overclock applied and is the same with completely default settings.
> 
> When the message is displayed it is detecting the memory speed as 2133 MHz and timings of 15 15 15 35 despite me hard setting them to the correct values of 2400MHz and 16 16 16 39 with 1.2v of voltage.
> 
> I am using 64GB of Crucial Ballistic Sport (BLS8G4D240FSA), memory has tested as fine with no errors.
> 
> I am using the latest bios 1103 (did the same with previous ones as well) and also tried with auto and XMP selected. (when I select XMP it detects the 2400 and correct timings but for some reason it uses different values occasionally on startup?
> 
> All I do is press F1 to enter setup and then just exit straight away and it boots fine so is just on initial startup.
> 
> Using a 5820K with X99 Deluxe
> 
> I had to RMA another X99 Deluxe to fix an issue with booting and a flashing underscore (confirmed disk worked by taking it into another disk etc) and the replacement fixed that issue and has been fine since. However occasionally that also had the same Overclocking failed issue as this one.
> 
> Any ideas?


It's not "detecting" the memory speed as 2133 MHz. When these overclocking failures occur, it's posting into the BIOS at default frequencies, which runs your RAM at 2133 no matter what it is. 2133 is just default for DDR4 on X99, just as 3.0Ghz is the default cpu frequency. The reason why it's getting 15-15-15-35 when running at 2133... take a look at the JEDEC profiles (not XMP, just the lower JEDEC profiles) for your RAM and I'll bet the one for 2133 goes 15-15-15-35.

So the reason why it's posting into "overclock failed" / default frequencies -- probably because 2400MHz equals overclocking. Yes it's not overclocking the RAM itself, but 2400 is an overclock of the IMC, the built-in memory controller on the cpu. Some systems can get away with that (when it's only the small step from 2133 to 2400) at all stock voltages. But I think it's likely that the additional work of getting to 2400 across a whole 64GB of RAM, all 8 slots, is probably too much for your IMC without bumping up some voltages.

You didn't mention your voltages so far but I'm guessing they may all be at auto / default. First experiment with the voltage to your RAM. I see that it's rated 1.2v; try anywhere from 1.18 to 1.25 or so. Don't worry, that's not enough to degrade your memory. If mere memory voltage doesn't solve the problem, next up is VCCSA (system agent voltage). If you experiment with raising it in small increments you will probably find a level that eliminates this*. It's possible that you might need to raise your core voltage and/or cache voltage a little too, but probably not much since 2400 isn't all that much of a stretch.

* VCCSA hints: typical range is anywhere from 0.8v to 1.15v or just above, but don't go much above 1.15 (and surely you won't have to get anywhere near that for 2400MHz). Start with whatever the Auto setting is delivering and work your way up in 0.005 increments. If it ever seems that you're only moving farther away from good, try the range below where you started... sometimes less is better than more. It seems to be somewhat specific to each cpu and motherboard although there are some general trends. And do not be surprised if very small differences make a lot of difference. If you go adjusting SA by too large of a step you can skip right over the sweet spot entirely so watch it closely. But not to worry, once you dial it in for your system you're all set.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Would there be any overclocking differences between the X99-A and the Deluxe? I'm on a Deluxe right now and a feature I really only use is the onboard power button since I'm running a test bench. I don't use Ethernet and I have a STX for sound. So the only thing really stopping me is the power delivery system and if it can handle a 4.3ghz 5820k/5930k.


The Deluxe and R5E overclock memory better than thew X99-A. However, the differences are not enough to make a real world impact on performance in most apps, so the point is largely moot.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSequenitalx*
> 
> I have an issue with my X99 Deluxe occasionally it will say overclocking failed press F1 for setup (yet I don't have an overclock applied and is the same with completely default settings.
> 
> When the message is displayed it is detecting the memory speed as 2133 MHz and timings of 15 15 15 35 despite me hard setting them to the correct values of 2400MHz and 16 16 16 39 with 1.2v of voltage.
> 
> I am using 64GB of Crucial Ballistic Sport (BLS8G4D240FSA), memory has tested as fine with no errors.
> 
> I am using the latest bios 1103 (did the same with previous ones as well) and also tried with auto and XMP selected. (when I select XMP it detects the 2400 and correct timings but for some reason it uses different values occasionally on startup?
> 
> All I do is press F1 to enter setup and then just exit straight away and it boots fine so is just on initial startup.
> 
> Using a 5820K with X99 Deluxe
> 
> I had to RMA another X99 Deluxe to fix an issue with booting and a flashing underscore (confirmed disk worked by taking it into another disk etc) and the replacement fixed that issue and has been fine since. However occasionally that also had the same Overclocking failed issue as this one.
> 
> Any ideas?


Looking at the part number - this isn't a single tested memory kit. Looks like a you've purchased four separate modules and combined them. The issue here is Crucial have not tested those four modules as a kit, so the rated timings and voltages may not apply when trying to achieve DDR4-2400. That explains why you are experiencing the issue as outlined above by SkiMountaineer. Follow his post and see what happens.

As a pointer, it is usually wise to purchase a single memory kit rated at the timings and density you wish to run rather than purchase individual modules - at least if you have a preference for the system to veer closer to plug-and-play operation than manual tuning. Of course, the further one moves away from DDR4-2133 on this platform, the more chance there is that the system will require some manual tuning.

-Raja


----------



## Silent Scone

As per every platform for the last 10 years


----------



## Bear Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ? the stock TDP on the card is 250W... so a 300W PSU really won't run the card and everything else - right?


feel free to jump in and answer the question any time; what wattage was his PSU in the original post of his? of wait, you did not answer the question did you. you don't know what the **** you are talking about. just like this other stupid **** in this other thread when I asked a specific question about a board & the only person to answer said he did not have that mobo so he could not give me the answer. he just wanted to write something to get his quota up; no asnwers just ******* verbal dribble

you are doing the same

no wonder I have not posted may times here after being a member for so many years

I am out of this ******* useless site

cheers


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear Man*
> 
> I am out of this ******* useless site


#ragequit


----------



## Silent Scone

Well that was a giant herpderp! Lol made my day


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear Man*
> 
> feel free to jump in and answer the question any time; what wattage was his PSU in the original post of his? of wait, you did not answer the question did you. you don't know what the **** you are talking about. just like this other stupid **** in this other thread when I asked a specific question about a board & the only person to answer said he did not have that mobo so he could not give me the answer. he just wanted to write something to get his quota up; no asnwers just ******* verbal dribble
> 
> you are doing the same
> 
> no wonder I have not posted may times here after being a member for so many years
> 
> I am out of this ******* useless site
> 
> cheers











lol - happens when folks have no clue what they are doing. Bear Man couldn't bear it


----------



## ThornTwist

It seems I have learned some things about OCing my RAM without asking a specific question. What a useful site. I approve







Anyways, I was getting unstable OCs and I think its cuz I even though I only have 16GB of 2400 RAM, I probably need to adjust some voltages. I'll stay tuned in case there are any other things I might need to know about this. I'm not quite ready to OC my RAM just yet; still in the process of getting the custom loop going.

Cheers.


----------



## xSequenitalx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Looking at the part number - this isn't a single tested memory kit. Looks like a you've purchased four separate modules and combined them. The issue here is Crucial have not tested those four modules as a kit, so the rated timings and voltages may not apply when trying to achieve DDR4-2400. That explains why you are experiencing the issue as outlined above by SkiMountaineer. Follow his post and see what happens.
> 
> As a pointer, it is usually wise to purchase a single memory kit rated at the timings and density you wish to run rather than purchase individual modules - at least if you have a preference for the system to veer closer to plug-and-play operation than manual tuning. Of course, the further one moves away from DDR4-2133 on this platform, the more chance there is that the system will require some manual tuning.
> 
> -Raja


Hi,

I purchased a 64GB Memory Kit from here:
http://www.quietpc.com/crucial-ddr4-ballistix-sport

And yes it maybe that they have just put 8 x single 8GB modules. They do not have a 64GB Memory kit though so even then I would need to get 2 x 32GB kits. I can query this with the seller though as they have advertised it as a kit should that be the cause.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> It's not "detecting" the memory speed as 2133 MHz. When these overclocking failures occur, it's posting into the BIOS at default frequencies, which runs your RAM at 2133 no matter what it is. 2133 is just default for DDR4 on X99, just as 3.0Ghz is the default cpu frequency. The reason why it's getting 15-15-15-35 when running at 2133... take a look at the JEDEC profiles (not XMP, just the lower JEDEC profiles) for your RAM and I'll bet the one for 2133 goes 15-15-15-35.
> 
> So the reason why it's posting into "overclock failed" / default frequencies -- probably because 2400MHz equals overclocking. Yes it's not overclocking the RAM itself, but 2400 is an overclock of the IMC, the built-in memory controller on the cpu. Some systems can get away with that (when it's only the small step from 2133 to 2400) at all stock voltages. But I think it's likely that the additional work of getting to 2400 across a whole 64GB of RAM, all 8 slots, is probably too much for your IMC without bumping up some voltages.
> 
> You didn't mention your voltages so far but I'm guessing they may all be at auto / default. First experiment with the voltage to your RAM. I see that it's rated 1.2v; try anywhere from 1.18 to 1.25 or so. Don't worry, that's not enough to degrade your memory. If mere memory voltage doesn't solve the problem, next up is VCCSA (system agent voltage). If you experiment with raising it in small increments you will probably find a level that eliminates this*. It's possible that you might need to raise your core voltage and/or cache voltage a little too, but probably not much since 2400 isn't all that much of a stretch.
> 
> * VCCSA hints: typical range is anywhere from 0.8v to 1.15v or just above, but don't go much above 1.15 (and surely you won't have to get anywhere near that for 2400MHz). Start with whatever the Auto setting is delivering and work your way up in 0.005 increments. If it ever seems that you're only moving farther away from good, try the range below where you started... sometimes less is better than more. It seems to be somewhat specific to each cpu and motherboard although there are some general trends. And do not be surprised if very small differences make a lot of difference. If you go adjusting SA by too large of a step you can skip right over the sweet spot entirely so watch it closely. But not to worry, once you dial it in for your system you're all set.


Thanks i'll try this, I was at 1.2v manual before but have increased this to 1.22 to see how it goes.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSequenitalx*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I purchased a 64GB Memory Kit from here:
> http://www.quietpc.com/crucial-ddr4-ballistix-sport
> 
> And yes it maybe that they have just put 8 x single 8GB modules. They do not have a 64GB Memory kit though so even then I would need to get 2 x 32GB kits. I can query this with the seller though as they have advertised it as a kit should that be the cause.


Hello

Normally when a memory manufacturer does not offer a particular density kit it is because they have not been successful in qualifying the kit in large enough numbers for retail availability or the issues encountered in achieving stability are too large.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

G.Skill offers a 64GB ddr4 kit rated 2800 MHz. Very expensive but I feel it will be paying for itself in productivity over a couple of years. I'm running this kit on my X99-E WS at 2777 / 15-15-15-2T.


----------



## oliluis

Hi all,
New user here, I am almost ready to resume my build and I wanted to ask what my next steps are;
first my setup:

case: corsair 450D
cooler: corsair H100i
PSU: corsair AX760
video: Nvidia:EVGA 02G-P4-3753-KR G-SYNC Support GeForce GTX 750 Ti Superclocked 2GB 128-Bit
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SSD
CPU: Intel Core i7-5930K Haswell-E 6-Core 3.5GHz
MB: ASUS X99-A LGA 2011-v3 Intel X99
Memory: CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4-19200) C14 Memory Kit - Black Model CMK32GX4M4A2400C14 ---Timing:14-16-16-31 • Voltage 1.2V
BIOS: X99-A BIOS 1004
OS: win 7 pro 64bit

When I first build my machine everything went fine, as I was looking around and getting ready to OC, I notice in the main page inside the BIOS that my memory while it was posting that I had 32G of RAM, it did not list the manufacturer, the cast latency was not the same as stated by corsair and I was only running at 2133. which was ok to see since to this point I had to toggle the XMP switch.

however further looking at the bios and remembering seeing a video or reading somewhere that I can toggle XMP in the BIOS, I notice that in the main page I notice that XMP was disabled and that was the only choice when I try to pull down the choices.

I did some research and open a ticket with corsair and they suggested to RMA the memory.

well, it should be any day now that I will get the new memory to reinstall in my system and in preparation here is the questions:
1. do I have to reset anything before I reinstall the new memory?
2. did I even have a problem with my memory, I happen to notice a few photos, where the image looks the same as what mine looked.
3. how to properly enable XMP so that I can run at the 2400 which is what I bought?
4, should I have seen the manufacturer information from the beginning?

Thanks for any help you all can give me
here is an example of what I was looking when I said I didn't see the mfg, and that XMP is disabled.


btw this is NOT my picture, as this one shows as if the memory is 16GB, mine just looked just like this one but mine said 8gb modules. just including it to show where I was in the BIOS


----------



## snef

I don't find the Asus X99-Deluxe club,if exist
if its not the right place , please delete this post

I just want to show how this board is so nice in a white build


----------



## Malpractis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find the Asus X99-Deluxe club,if exist
> if its not the right place , please delete this post
> 
> I just want to show how this board is so nice in a white build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Looks great Snef! If my S8 and deluxe look even 1/5th that good I'll be very happy


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> I don't find the Asus X99-Deluxe club,if exist
> if its not the right place , please delete this post
> 
> I just want to show how this board is so nice in a white build
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful - I'm jealous!


----------



## snef

Thanks guys


----------



## fdisessa

Snef - Wow! This is a very nice build - really puts my build to shame.

Really like the Canadian colors









What kind of frequencies and temperatures are you getting from your RIG?

Regards,


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fdisessa*
> 
> Snef - Wow! This is a very nice build - really puts my build to shame.
> 
> Really like the Canadian colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of frequencies and temperatures are you getting from your RIG?
> 
> Regards,


Thanks

the CPU is @ 4.6Ghz with 1.306v, for 24/7, will try higher for bench
for ram, for now, they are stock at 2133, will be higher for bench, work on that after the CPU
and GPU, they are @ 1306mhz and 1602 on ram for 24/7
with +37mv

I have one can bench @ 1400mhz +37mv but not stable in game
the second one can bench @1345mhz +37mv

I didn't test the third one, just bring it to 1306mhz, but seem the best of the all 3

temp for cpu at full load (OCCT4.4.1 and AIDA64) after one hour is 68C with ambient temp at 22c
and never saw GPU over 43C

3DMark firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3303754


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> I don't find the Asus X99-Deluxe club,if exist
> if its not the right place , please delete this post
> 
> I just want to show how this board is so nice in a white build
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Snef, it's so beautiful it makes me cry. :')


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> I just want to show how this board is so nice in a white build
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't really give REP for builds, but I think you deserve it. REP.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Way to go, Snefster -- seriously, ASUS should just quietly buy the rights to your photos for at least the cost of your motherboard right now! That's championship material.


----------



## Gabrielzm

A teaser of mine too folks. Joining the club with the Chessboard (under construction yet). Lot's of cable management to come:


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> A teaser of mine too folks. Joining the club with the Chessboard (under construction yet). Lot's of cable management to come:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow! Is there a PC in there somewhere? Looks more like some modern art sculpture of a wintery landscape!









Now I'm really getting a complex. You guys are going to have to help finance my therapy sessions ...


----------



## hadji

I have this problem since few days now.My system Asus X99 Deluxe suddenly started doing this.When waking up from sleep mode keeps rebooting with q-code bF and never gets in os.I have to power off the pc for a minute or two and then works ok.
The pc is overclocked and stable,everything else looks normal.Is there something I can do to repair this anomaly?
Thank you


----------



## ThornTwist

Look in the manual and find the particular debug code you get stuck on and find out how to fix it with google. Also you might want to check this out. Hope that helps.


----------



## hadji

Thank you very much
I looked the code and it says reserved for future...etc no real info.
As I have seen same problem with other people as well.
I have seen the thread.
Honestly I do not know what to do.The strange is that when the sleep is for say 15-20 mins pc wakes up ok,the problem is
when sleep is for few hours.
Thank you


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

I plugged in my PC-350 gaming headset into the ASUS RVE and the mic doesn't really work - I have to SHOUT to hear anything from the mic - what on earth is going on?

What settings do I need to adjust for it to work properly?

I tried fiddling with the Realtek 'console' and put the mic volume to 98 but that didn't help.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> I have this problem since few days now.My system Asus X99 Deluxe suddenly started doing this.When waking up from sleep mode keeps rebooting with q-code bF and never gets in os.I have to power off the pc for a minute or two and then works ok.
> The pc is overclocked and stable,everything else looks normal.Is there something I can do to repair this anomaly?
> Thank you


Hello

The system is not stable. I would start with memory settings.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep, dreaded BF is memory / SA related more often than not.

I'm holding my tongue at the minute due to the infamous 'sods law' but I had some strange temperaments/change recently with a certain voltage relating to this.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> If Memtest For Windows is properly configured playing GW2 would not be possible. It is doubtful these sticks can do 14-14-14-1T/3000MHz without 1.50V+ voltage and an extremely above average IMC. Test with 14-14-15-42-1T or 15-14-15-43-1T.


Sorry for late reply, memtestting takes lots of times when first errors hit over 150%.

GW2 is possible if you leave about 3gb ram not memtested. Low frame rates but you can "participate" ^^

Anyway, i think i have to say you are right on this one. No matter what i do i can not get 14 14 14 38 1T 100% stable. I can memtest till about 150% then it gives me 8 errors in one of the 12 instance, always like that. I tried up to 1.47 but i think it indeed needs a little over 1.5 which I am not comforable with running 24/7 so i have lowered my ambitions a bit. I raised the tRP timing to 15 and it now seems stable at 14 14 15 38 1T at an eventual voltage of 1.395.

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## hadji

Thank you so much.
I will look into it when get home.


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there any plan from Asus to make a fix the CPU Optimized Phase problem they introduced on X99 Deluxe with the latest 1103 BIOS?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Is there any plan from Asus to make a fix the CPU Optimized Phase problem they introduced on X99 Deluxe with the latest 1103 BIOS?


Perhaps it is better they do not change it. It was this specific setting that killed my first two X99-DL..... and CPU's. Most likely there is an issue in the board design or bios or Ais software around the power phase. This is their way in solving it and making sure that this setting stays "optimized". On the RVE my VRM temp stays pretty ok at 39C minimal idle load and 55 on load, so ok for me.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Perhaps it is better they do not change it. It was this specific setting that killed my first two X99-DL..... and CPU's. Most likely there is an issue in the board design or bios or Ais software around the power phase. This is their way in solving it and making sure that this setting stays "optimized". On the RVE my VRM temp stays pretty ok at 39C minimal idle load and 55 on load, so ok for me.


On X99 Deluxe there is a different problem.
On X99 Deluxe there is no way to set Optimized phase but phases "stays Extreme" constantly, no matter what selected in BIOS or AiSuite.
I don't like this.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> On X99 Deluxe there is a different problem.
> On X99 Deluxe there is no way to set Optimized phase but phases "stays Extreme" constantly, no matter what selected in BIOS or AiSuite.
> I don't like this.


Perhaps it is better to start liking this. On the X99-DL changing this setting from Extreme to Optimized killed my X-99-DL. Praz and Raja advised here to not set this setting to Optimized, so let it be.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Perhaps it is better to start liking this. On the X99-DL changing this setting from Extreme to Optimized killed my X-99-DL. Praz and Raja advised here to not set this setting to Optimized, so let it be.


I would like to understand why we should not and why now we can't set this to optimized.
If there is a flaw in the MOBO, why don't they recall the motherboards? Is there some flaw in our money when we bought it?


----------



## hadji

Praz thank you so much.I think problem solved.I increased ram voltage and now ok.
My ssd was also taking a lot of time to boot from but now back to normal.
Thank you so much.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Perhaps it is better to start liking this. On the X99-DL changing this setting from Extreme to Optimized killed my X-99-DL. Praz and Raja advised here to not set this setting to Optimized, so let it be.


lol how do you know that's what killed it. I've been running optimised since launch. However since flashing to 1103 I've not bothered looking into what the power phases are actually doing, not much point as have little control over it. As you say, there is most likely a reason why they've done this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I would like to understand why we should not and why now we can't set this to optimized.
> If there is a flaw in the MOBO, why don't they recall the motherboards? Is there some flaw in our money when we bought it?


You're crying over spilt milk, the increased operating temps are not relevant as long as they're acceptably within limits...If there is a reason for the change in phases.

Any level headed person would want to know why this option has been altered, rather than moaning about wanting it back. I don't think many people understand what this actually does anyway


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're crying over spilt milk, the increased operating temps are not relevant as long as they're acceptably within limits...If there is a reason for the change in phases.
> 
> Any level headed person would want to know why this option has been altered, rather than moaning about wanting it back. I don't think many people understand what this actually does anyway


There is 20c increase in temp and 10W increase in power usage, not a little difference.
There is also a broken feature in the BIOS, if they are not able to offer this functionality, simply remove it from BIOS.
In this way I see a bug nothing else. A feature that is present in BIOS and in AiSuite and that doesn't work as it should.


----------



## Silent Scone

I would stop throwing your toys out of the pram and maybe check your airflow. I've seen 5 to 10c tops at load worst case. You're either exaggerating or you're looking at your problem from the wrong angle.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would stop throwing your toys out of the pram and maybe check your airflow. I've seen 5 to 10c tops at load worst case. You're either exaggerating or you're looking at your problem from the wrong angle.


the things that bother me more is the 10W increase on the power usage.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm sure you can afford the extra 2 euros a year on the leccy bill. Or your parents can, maybe write them a letter if so just explaining why the bills gone up so drastically. Or stop using a power user system.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm sure you can afford the extra 2 euros a year on the leccy bill. Or your parents can, maybe write them a letter if so just explaining why the bills gone up so drastically. Or stop using a power user system.


I will ask my mom, thanks for the suggestion.
In any case I'm disappointed by the fact that Asus sells products with hardware bugs solved by creating software bugs.

I'm not sure that there is an hardware defect but I'm sure about the software one now. I have a feature in BIOS and in AiSuite that doesn't work,
I can understand this from a startup or a third level brand, not from Asus.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Sorry for late reply, memtestting takes lots of times when first errors hit over 150%.
> 
> GW2 is possible if you leave about 3gb ram not memtested. Low frame rates but you can "participate" ^^
> 
> Anyway, i think i have to say you are right on this one. No matter what i do i can not get 14 14 14 38 1T 100% stable. I can memtest till about 150% then it gives me 8 errors in one of the 12 instance, always like that. I tried up to 1.47 but i think it indeed needs a little over 1.5 which I am not comforable with running 24/7 so i have lowered my ambitions a bit. I raised the tRP timing to 15 and it now seems stable at 14 14 15 38 1T at an eventual voltage of 1.395.
> 
> Thanks for the insight!


Hello

Good to hear. On this platform when really pushing the memory and being close to stability setting tRP one clock higher than tRCD can help.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> Praz thank you so much.I think problem solved.I increased ram voltage and now ok.
> My ssd was also taking a lot of time to boot from but now back to normal.
> Thank you so much.


You're welcome. The S3 state can require extremely stable memory and will often trip things up when coming out of sleep if not stable.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol how do you know that's what killed it. I've been running optimised since launch. However since flashing to 1103 I've not bothered looking into what the power phases are actually doing, not much point as have little control over it. As you say, there is most likely a reason why they've done this.
> You're crying over spilt milk, the increased operating temps are not relevant as long as they're acceptably within limits...If there is a reason for the change in phases.
> 
> Any level headed person would want to know why this option has been altered, rather than moaning about wanting it back. I don't think many people understand what this actually does anyway


Both times the X99-DL went dead a few hours after changing exactly that option. Nothing else changed and while normally working. I changed it also due to high VRM temps on the X99-DL and after reading here (also your posts on the subject). Some other dead boards also relate to power phase issues and the last bios changes also suggest that tehere is something wrong..... that all together makes me believe that there is something wrong in that section of either mobo design, bios or AIS.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I will ask my mom, thanks for the suggestion.
> In any case I'm disappointed by the fact that Asus sells products with hardware bugs solved by creating software bugs.
> 
> I'm not sure that there is an hardware defect but I'm sure about the software one now. I have a feature in BIOS and in AiSuite that doesn't work,
> I can understand this from a startup or a third level brand, not from Asus.


Stop crying. It is not a software bug at all, it is intended now not to work anymore. It is a bios and AIS setting that can harm your board, so it is good that ther disabled it.


----------



## kiwiis

Regardless of anything else, I and others here have been running 'Optimized' cpu power phase fine for an extended period of time if not months. Please stop blaming the option for whatever issues you had with your board unless ASUS comes out and says that was the case. I am sorry you had parts fail and had to go through RMA but you offer no proof it caused your problems. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Correlation_does_not_imply_causation

EDIT: Just to humor you, if what you said was correct then at the very least the option should have been removed from both the BIOS and AIS tool seeing as it no longer has any purpose.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Regardless of anything else, I and others here have been running 'Optimized' cpu power phase fine for an extended period of time if not months. Please stop blaming the option for whatever issues you had with your board unless ASUS comes out and says that was the case. I am sorry you had parts fail and had to go through RMA but you offer no proof it caused your problems. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Correlation_does_not_imply_causation
> 
> EDIT: Just to humor you, if what you said was correct then at the very least the option should have been removed from both the BIOS and AIS tool seeing as it no longer has any purpose.


Well, an apple is not an orange, an orangina is not a kiwi and a kiwi is not a banana. So not all configurations and settings are the same. Some configurations and OC can work well and some do not. It is not strange that there is a correlation that lead to a cause if also Asus officials here advise not to use the optimized option on non default (so OC'ed) configs and that there were bios changes related to the power phase before and now options disabled....... sometimes there is just too much correlation ;-)

Then again. I am not crying. Life is tough and **** happens and it all belongs to the risk of new technology and life goes on. If you want to be on the safe side, just wait, if you take some risk and accept it, buy it on day one.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not to mention any adverse affects would have likely been discovered earlier as we know full well ASUS have been testing the VRM and embedded controller extensively in light of the VCCIN surge problem.

This in it self was an extremely rare case, and even then there were still more than one or two users reporting similar instances. You are the only person who I've seen make that connection. Trust me if there is anything I've learnt when simply using this platform alone, leave alone earlier ones, it's that grave coincidences do happen.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not to mention any adverse affects would have likely been discovered earlier as we know full well ASUS have been testing the VRM and embedded controller extensively in light of the VCCIN surge problem.
> 
> This in it self was an extremely rare case, and even then there were still more than one or two users reporting similar instances. You are the only person who I've seen make that connection. Trust me if there is anything I've learnt when simply using this platform alone, leave alone earlier ones, it's that grave coincidences do happen.


;-) well as said, life goes one. I left the X99-DL behind me and went for the RVE and soon the E-WS. It were some costly coincidences but then again...... if a save all my money it goes to a new BMW, whic is also a waste of money ;-)


----------



## Silent Scone

Also I'm pretty sure all the ASUS boards, although certain component vary, come with the same PWM controller (ASUS DIGI+ ASP1257)


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure all the ASUS boards, although certain component vary, come with the same PWM controller (ASUS DIGI+ ASP1257)


Also I'm pretty sure that a motherboard design is quite a bit more than only picking components and not all controllers contral components the same way as I am also pretty sure that some other components are not the same ;-)


----------



## Silent Scone

But the one relevant to this subject is? I'm just telling you it's the same controller.

Look don't get narky lol. I'm not the one pointing blame on a board setting purely based on you blowing two seperate boards up







. I'm just telling you as a matter of fact


----------



## Trellmor

It looks like there are some strange VRM related problems. Remember my power and temp readings on LLC 7 after sleep on the RVE?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> But the one relevant to this subject is? I'm just telling you it's the same controller.
> 
> Look don't get narky lol. I'm not the one pointing blame on a board setting purely based on you blowing two seperate boards up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm just telling you as a matter of fact


LOL







let it be. I moved on to new boards and no issues. Perhaps it is just my feeling, my second or third feeling or whatever, no facts just correlations and so one. Personally imho I believe that there is some design/bios/AIS issue with the X99-DL in the VRM power phase segment. But I am not gonna use the board anymore because of my feeling, so up to the next challenge. 1 new board running a a new one coming, so that was it and I forget about it. Stuff happens and that is the end of it for me. There is ni use crying for spilled milk and my wife is costing me a lot more money than some boards and CPU's ;-)


----------



## oliluis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliluis*
> 
> Hi all,
> New user here, I am almost ready to resume my build and I wanted to ask what my next steps are;
> first my setup:
> 
> case: corsair 450D
> cooler: corsair H100i
> PSU: corsair AX760
> video: Nvidia:EVGA 02G-P4-3753-KR G-SYNC Support GeForce GTX 750 Ti Superclocked 2GB 128-Bit
> SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SSD
> CPU: Intel Core i7-5930K Haswell-E 6-Core 3.5GHz
> MB: ASUS X99-A LGA 2011-v3 Intel X99
> Memory: CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4-19200) C14 Memory Kit - Black Model CMK32GX4M4A2400C14 ---Timing:14-16-16-31 • Voltage 1.2V
> BIOS: X99-A BIOS 1004
> OS: win 7 pro 64bit
> 
> When I first build my machine everything went fine, as I was looking around and getting ready to OC, I notice in the main page inside the BIOS that my memory while it was posting that I had 32G of RAM, it did not list the manufacturer, the cast latency was not the same as stated by corsair and I was only running at 2133. which was ok to see since to this point I had to toggle the XMP switch.
> 
> however further looking at the bios and remembering seeing a video or reading somewhere that I can toggle XMP in the BIOS, I notice that in the main page I notice that XMP was disabled and that was the only choice when I try to pull down the choices.
> 
> I did some research and open a ticket with corsair and they suggested to RMA the memory.
> 
> well, it should be any day now that I will get the new memory to reinstall in my system and in preparation here is the questions:
> 1. do I have to reset anything before I reinstall the new memory?
> 2. did I even have a problem with my memory, I happen to notice a few photos, where the image looks the same as what mine looked.
> 3. how to properly enable XMP so that I can run at the 2400 which is what I bought?
> 4, should I have seen the manufacturer information from the beginning?
> 
> Thanks for any help you all can give me
> here is an example of what I was looking when I said I didn't see the mfg, and that XMP is disabled.
> 
> 
> btw this is NOT my picture, as this one shows as if the memory is 16GB, mine just looked just like this one but mine said 8gb modules. just including it to show where I was in the BIOS


any ideas here guys....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let it be. I moved on to new boards and no issues. Perhaps it is just my feeling, my second or third feeling or whatever, no facts just correlations and so one. Personally imho I believe that there is some design/bios/AIS issue with the X99-DL in the VRM power phase segment. But I am not gonna use the board anymore because of my feeling, so up to the next challenge. 1 new board running a a new one coming, so that was it and I forget about it. Stuff happens and that is the end of it for me. There is ni use crying for spilled milk and my wife is costing me a lot more money than some boards and CPU's ;-)












so far, at least with this R5E (and my R4BE too) the mobo has been rock solid... some of my overclocks may not have been -







- but it lets ya know, and frankly recovers from user-abuse like a champ.

... hell, my wife would never divorce me, she'd have to give me half my sh.t back.


----------



## Margammor

Not really X99 related, but interesting for some.

Installed all and new tools as well. So I see the load on all cores in e.g. kraken X61 control software and noticed last weekend one of my cores was doing 90-100% while the whole system was pretty idle (also checked the temp on that core, which was in red). Rebooted, same thing, went in process manager and found a Windows service causing this. It is Winprvse.exe and it is a part of the Windows Management Instrumentation or so. Googled it and found some solutions, although not a final.

I am pretty sure I would have noticed this before, so my idea is it came with the last big x64 update of Win 8.1 which i did last week. When you do not stop this service and restart it, it brings one core up to 90-100% and the whole system becomes sluggy and slow, temps go up, one core in red temps and so one. So I must have seen this before on building and testing the weeks before.

Of course I checked service dependencies (Intel rapid disk, IP helper and Security centre) which could be the cause, checked for strange services and processes, checked for malware and used a malware checker. Nothing there, so it is solely the Windos service itself. Google checks say t is there for some time and in some configurations this can occur on some platforms. No solution form MS, no hotfixes (one, but that does not solve it for me, it is for windows server).

so alle pretty irritating.....Am I the only one? Or a smart solution somewhere?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> A teaser of mine too folks. Joining the club with the Chessboard (under construction yet). Lot's of cable management to come:


lookin real good Gabe. are those ek blocked titans?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Not really X99 related, but interesting for some.
> 
> Installed all and new tools as well. So I see the load on all cores in e.g. kraken X61 control software and noticed last weekend one of my cores was doing 90-100% while the whole system was pretty idle (also checked the temp on that core, which was in red). Rebooted, same thing, went in process manager and found a Windows service causing this. It is Winprvse.exe and it is a part of the Windows Management Instrumentation or so. Googled it and found some solutions, although not a final.
> 
> I am pretty sure I would have noticed this before, so my idea is it came with the last big x64 update of Win 8.1 which i did last week. When you do not stop this service and restart it, it brings one core up to 90-100% and the whole system becomes sluggy and slow, temps go up, one core in red temps and so one. So I must have seen this before on building and testing the weeks before.
> 
> Of course I checked service dependencies (Intel rapid disk, IP helper and Security centre) which could be the cause, checked for strange services and processes, checked for malware and used a malware checker. Nothing there, so it is solely the Windos service itself. Google checks say t is there for some time and in some configurations this can occur on some platforms. No solution form MS, no hotfixes (one, but that does not solve it for me, it is for windows server).
> 
> so alle pretty irritating.....Am I the only one? Or a smart solution somewhere?


which update (kb# ?) is causing the problem?

could you restore to a earlier point and get rid of the problem?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let it be. I moved on to new boards and no issues. Perhaps it is just my feeling, my second or third feeling or whatever, no facts just correlations and so one. Personally imho I believe that there is some design/bios/AIS issue with the X99-DL in the VRM power phase segment. But I am not gonna use the board anymore because of my feeling, so up to the next challenge. 1 new board running a a new one coming, so that was it and I forget about it. Stuff happens and that is the end of it for me. There is ni use crying for spilled milk and my wife is costing me a lot more money than some boards and CPU's ;-)


I don't feel I should be the one to let it be as I am not the one blaming power phasing with no real reason to, but ok! It's not as if both boards died directly after changing this setting (on reboot)

Or anyone else for that matter







. But I guess agreeing to disagree is all you can do when not presented with any evidence







Did you say you had a new one coming? Or did you mean a different board.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> which update (kb# ?) is causing the problem?
> 
> could you restore to a earlier point and get rid of the problem?


KB3008627: Update voor Windows 8.1 voor x64-systemen.

That day there were around 12 critical updates for w8.1 x64. So Yes, I assume I can go back, but most of the updates state critical and belong to the large w8.1 x64 security and performance update pack in mid october.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> KB3008627: Update voor Windows 8.1 voor x64-systemen.
> 
> That day there were around 12 critical updates for w8.1 x64. So Yes, I assume I can go back, but most of the updates state critical and belong to the large w8.1 x64 security and performance update pack in mid october.


Hello

KB3008627 is listed as important not critical and fixes a UAC consent issue because of another update. I've had it installed for a couple of weeks and have seen no issues.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't feel I should be the one to let it be as I am not the one blaming power phasing with no real reason to, but ok! It's not as if both boards died directly after changing this setting (on reboot)
> 
> Or anyone else for that matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I guess agreeing to disagree is all you can do when not presented with any evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say you had a new one coming? Or did you mean a different board.


You do not have to agree. I am the one that lost 2 boards and 2 CPU's in total a value of EUR ~ 3.000,-- or $ 3.750,-- so I have some different feelings and perhaps see things different and more aware of issues related to it. It could also be that I had bad luck and are seeing ghosts now. In the end, your statements are of the same non value or good value as mine, as you do not know for sure and neither do I. "_It's not as if both boards died directly after changing this setting_" ?I believe you are a smart dude with a lot of knowledge and smart posts over here, so you also know that the pure nature of these functions makes it very normal that it does not happens at once but later some time. Their working is meant to take time into consideration.....

Last post of me on this mater. I left it behind me and moved to a RVE and a new X99-E WS. Right or not, my believe in the X9-DL is gone and I am sure (in my believe) that there is something wrong with that mobo or mines were ghosted. Never mind, next 2 Asus boards in house (one almost) en up to the next thing....


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> KB3008627 is listed as important not critical and fixes a UAC consent issue because of another update. I've had it installed for a couple of weeks and have seen no issues.


Not sure this one or something else. That day around 12 updates were done....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> KB3008627: Update voor Windows 8.1 voor x64-systemen.
> 
> That day there were around 12 critical updates for w8.1 x64. So Yes, I assume I can go back, but most of the updates state critical and belong to the large w8.1 x64 security and performance update pack in mid october.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> KB3008627 is listed as important not critical and fixes a UAC consent issue because of another update. I've had it installed for a couple of weeks and have seen no issues.


thanks guys. I keep WU set to 'inform but do nothing'. So a bunch are sitting downloaded waiting for install. will make a sys backup and do the install.

'8627 installed on 11/16 - I have not had the single core thing show up (yet).


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Wow! Is there a PC in there somewhere? Looks more like some modern art sculpture of a wintery landscape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm really getting a complex. You guys are going to have to help finance my therapy sessions ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks guys. I keep WU set to 'inform but do nothing'. So a bunch are sitting downloaded waiting for install. will make a sys backup and do the install.
> 
> '8627 installed on 11/16 - I have not had the single core thing show up (yet).


Thank you guys







Yep jpmboy, those are the two titans with the blocks I got from you:



will fire up the baby tonight and start with Raja guide to oc it. Should I upgrade to the latest bios? I have the 1004 installed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Most the hand-me downs on here will be JP's









Probably best to stick to the latest build if you've not started tinkering already


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Most the hand-me downs on here will be JP's


Lol







I already had the cards only got the blocks from him


----------



## Wireline

NEW SUB-THREAD: 28 LANE CPU CONFIGURATION FOR SLI

Hello there

Just to start a new sub-topic, can anyone tell me if its possible to force the deluxe NOT to use the very bottom PCIe slot for the second card when running dual SLI with a 28 lane CPU (other than buying a 40 lane CPU lol).

Its a pain in the rear the way the graphics card will cover up so many of the very bottom ports, and in fact in my build I was not able to use the USB3 header for my case ports because the plug interfered with the GPU.

It would be great to use one of the slots further up







Can you make the Deluxe use a different slot for the second card? Could you use two x8 slots and ignore the x16?


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Good to hear. On this platform when really pushing the memory and being close to stability setting tRP one clock higher than tRCD can help.


Ok just came home from work. Here is a screenshot (just sharing it out of enthusiasm ^^) of 12 hours memtest on 3000 14 14 15 38 1T / CPU 4.4 / Cache 4.4. RAM is finally stable and raising the tRP one stop did not hurt the performance that much. Now lets try to push the CPU and cache further. Cheers!


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice one, but you're hurting the performance I think by going that low, what are your seconds, is the board setting them?

My kit at 3000 16-18-18-39-T2 is only 300mb/s off your write time and is actually over 2.5gb/s faster than your read time. That's with uncore at as little as 3.75 as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already had the cards only got the blocks from him


looks good gabe!

just ignore the brit.







At least my stuff still works...


----------



## Silent Scone

All my stuff works baby









I end up selling most of mine on eBay because I get fed up of people on the members market (not here, else where) asking to pay half later.

Mmm. I'll take my chances with the fees


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> All my stuff works baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I end up selling most of mine on eBay because I get fed up of people on the members market (not here, else where) asking to pay half later.
> 
> Mmm. I'll take my chances with the fees


just jokin bro.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah I know.

Best be...


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice one, but you're hurting the performance I think by going that low, what are your seconds, is the board setting them?
> 
> My kit at 3000 16-18-18-39-T2 is only 300mb/s off your write time and is actually over 2.5gb/s faster than your read time. That's with uncore at as little as 3.75 as well.


How is that possible, that sucks







Here are my secondary timings, anything i can do to further improve the performance? How can it be 100% stable at these timings and still not perform as it should do?


----------



## Silent Scone

Damn that's actually tight as a nun's arse. Something is hurting it though, must be. I found that with DDR3 at 2133, with cache latency 8 if you went too low on the subs it just fell off completely. I know this isn't much of a consolation now but for throughput you're never going topple 3200, even if it's lax it'll wee all over that. 70gb/s easy.

Try a few different tests though, try CinebenchR15 that' always good for memory speed / latency.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Damn that's actually tight as a nun's arse. Something is hurting it though, must be. I found that with DDR3 at 2133, with cache latency 8 if you went too low on the subs it just fell off completely. I know this isn't much of a consolation now but for throughput you're never going topple 3200, even if it's lax it'll wee all over that. 70gb/s easy.


I will do some further testing but for now i am very happy that after a lot of tuning and testing i got the kit stable at these timings, at least it is very responsive







Maybe raja knows why throughput lacks a bit.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Stop crying. It is not a software bug at all, it is intended now not to work anymore. It is a bios and AIS setting that can harm your board, so it is good that ther disabled it.


ok. broken features in bios is not a bug.
I have a button that do nothing but it is ok. this are point of view.
In my company this kind of "features" are considered bugs or defects, choose the appropriate word.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> ok. broken features in bios is not a bug.
> I have a button that do nothing but it is ok. this are point of view.
> In my company this kind of "features" are considered bugs or defects, choose the appropriate word.


;-) if it is meant to be "not working" then it is not a bug but a future feature to give us more great functionality. It is there as a teaser now


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Interesting how you guys with Deluxes (if I'm reading this right) no longer have the "Optimized" setting for phase control in your UEFI when it's still here on the WS board, which one might think would have the most conservative BIOS at all, or nearly all times. I wonder if actual physical differences between the boards explain it. Though if I were a company EE I'm pretty sure I would just be wishing all us forum members would just not worry about it and carry on without over-fascination. Side note, though I'm not using Optimized as a BIOS-level setting, I notice that when I use Ai Suite to engage its Auto or Power Saving modes, both optimized phase and active frequency mode get turned on.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Interesting how you guys with Deluxes (if I'm reading this right) no longer have the "Optimized" setting for phase control in your UEFI when it's still here on the WS board, which one might think would have the most conservative BIOS at all, or nearly all times. I wonder if actual physical differences between the boards explain it. Though if I were a company EE I'm pretty sure I would just be wishing all us forum members would just not worry about it and carry on without over-fascination. Side note, though I'm not using Optimized as a BIOS-level setting, I notice that when I use Ai Suite to engage its Auto or Power Saving modes, both optimized phase and active frequency mode get turned on.


The DeLuxe got a bios update last week, other boards not (yet).


----------



## Silent Scone

I've been hammering Dragon Age since flashing to 1103 and left it In optimised. If all phases are open then meh let it be.

As they say, If it's not broken...


----------



## Cefiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Both times the X99-DL went dead a few hours after changing exactly that option. Nothing else changed and while normally working. I changed it also due to high VRM temps on the X99-DL and after reading here (also your posts on the subject). Some other dead boards also relate to power phase issues and the last bios changes also suggest that tehere is something wrong..... that all together makes me believe that there is something wrong in that section of either mobo design, bios or AIS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure all the ASUS boards, although certain component vary, come with the same PWM controller (ASUS DIGI+ ASP1257)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure that a motherboard design is quite a bit more than only picking components and not all controllers contral components the same way as I am also pretty sure that some other components are not the same ;-)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Interesting how you guys with Deluxes (if I'm reading this right) no longer have the "Optimized" setting for phase control in your UEFI when it's still here on the WS board, which one might think would have the most conservative BIOS at all, or nearly all times. I wonder if actual physical differences between the boards explain it. Though if I were a company EE I'm pretty sure I would just be wishing all us forum members would just not worry about it and carry on without over-fascination. Side note, though I'm not using Optimized as a BIOS-level setting, I notice that when I use Ai Suite to engage its Auto or Power Saving modes, both optimized phase and active frequency mode get turned on.


What I wonder is if these issues are related to specific board phase design etc , and the updates (bios) from the motherboard manufacter are aimed for a quick fix for this specific layout / board (x99 deluxe), then why for this new bios 1103 and the disabling of the "optimized" feature for example is only aimed at the deluxe board and not for the x99-s, as the later and the deluxe are exactly the same board and the ways PWM / regulation behaviors etc, same distribution desing, all, just some disabled features on it. Its weird


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Interesting how you guys with Deluxes (if I'm reading this right) no longer have the "Optimized" setting for phase control in your UEFI when it's still here on the WS board, which one might think would have the most conservative BIOS at all, or nearly all times. I wonder if actual physical differences between the boards explain it. Though if I were a company EE I'm pretty sure I would just be wishing all us forum members would just not worry about it and carry on without over-fascination. Side note, though I'm not using Optimized as a BIOS-level setting, I notice that when I use Ai Suite to engage its Auto or Power Saving modes, both optimized phase and active frequency mode get turned on.
> 
> 
> 
> The DeLuxe got a bios update last week, other boards not (yet).
Click to expand...

Yes I'm aware of that and it was the basis of my post. What I was trying to say was I was surprised this is something that only one model would get a BIOS update for. I realize they do additional testing/qualification/etc of BIOS changes before any WS update, but my point was just that when the WS is probably expected to have the most conservative BIOS characteristics, being conservative on moving an update to the WS is actually anti-conservative









I was not making a very serious point though... no further need to respond.


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol


----------



## ThornTwist

Please delete...


----------



## Silent Scone

Hi,

Sales talk is not allowed outside of the marketplace


----------



## ThornTwist

Understood.


----------



## Silent Scone

Version 1.00.90 of AiSuite is a lot snappier than the previous builds. As you can see though as described CPU Power Phase Control even though set to optimised, keeps it in standard on 1103 BIOS on the Deluxe.



To which I say...so *censored* what lol. Unless it's directly affecting your overclock, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Wireline

Raja, Praz?

Anyone able to help out with the 28 lane CPU / SLI slot question, and whether I can avoid using the bottom PCIe slot? I would like to choose from slots 1 to 4 with a dual SLI config as my second card covers up too many things and stops me using USB3 header in slot 5


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> Raja, Praz?
> 
> Anyone able to help out with the 28 lane CPU / SLI slot question, and whether I can avoid using the bottom PCIe slot? I would like to choose from slots 1 to 4 with a dual SLI config as my second card covers up too many things and stops me using USB3 header in slot 5


No, you need to use Slot 1 and 5 for a dual gpu configuration on the Deluxe. This has come up a couple times already, see this post and the following pages for more info.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Ok just came home from work. Here is a screenshot (just sharing it out of enthusiasm ^^) of 12 hours memtest on 3000 14 14 15 38 1T / CPU 4.4 / Cache 4.4. RAM is finally stable and raising the tRP one stop did not hurt the performance that much. Now lets try to push the CPU and cache further. Cheers!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice one, but you're hurting the performance I think by going that low, what are your seconds, is the board setting them?
> 
> My kit at 3000 16-18-18-39-T2 is only 300mb/s off your write time and is actually over 2.5gb/s faster than your read time. That's with uncore at as little as 3.75 as well.


Does anybody know how this is possible and how i can fix this? Tried everything but can't seem to get the ram performance up.


----------



## Wireline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trellmor*
> 
> No, you need to use Slot 1 and 5 for a dual gpu configuration on the Deluxe. This has come up a couple times already, see this post and the following pages for more info.


Thank you for your response. I am wondering if something like this would be a suitable way of putting a right-angle on the socket and routing the USB3 plug downwards:



I would need to cut off the top-right pin to make it fit the connector, but electrically speaking, anyone know if it would work?

http://www.reichelt.de/Buchsenleisten/BL-2X10W-2-00/3//index.html?ACTION=3&GROUPID=3221&ARTICLE=51848&OFFSET=16&SID=60VHjlCn8AAAIAAHoHW3Q5e7190e36ea4f450143d0071a873ab9a&LANGUAGE=EN

EDIT: Actually I may give this a shot, looks more purpose-designed:



http://www.moddiy.com/products/USB-3.0-20%252dPin-Internal-Header-Adapter-Cable-(Low-Profile-Connector).html?setCurrencyId=6


----------



## TheGovernment

What is code b1? My nephew is trying to play on my PC and said it's getting code b1 when booting? Anyone know? I can't DL anything on the work computers to see.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Ok just came home from work. Here is a screenshot (just sharing it out of enthusiasm ^^) of 12 hours memtest on 3000 14 14 15 38 1T / CPU 4.4 / Cache 4.4. RAM is finally stable and raising the tRP one stop did not hurt the performance that much. Now lets try to push the CPU and cache further. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice one, but you're hurting the performance I think by going that low, what are your seconds, is the board setting them?
> 
> My kit at 3000 16-18-18-39-T2 is only 300mb/s off your write time and is actually over 2.5gb/s faster than your read time. That's with uncore at as little as 3.75 as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does anybody know how this is possible and how i can fix this? Tried everything but can't seem to get the ram performance up.
Click to expand...

Strange... I'm no expert but I'm suspecting that even though your cache at 4.4GHz is clearly not crashing your machine, just _maybe_ it could be causing some form of internal errors and retries or cache misses that slow things down. I'm running 2776 MHz DRAM with cache at 4056 MHz and my L1 cache scores are over 40% higher than yours even though I get the same 0.9ns L1 cache latency.

This major difference makes me think your problem is very likely to be somewhere in the cache department. 4.4GHz might be too optimistic, or you might need to upvolt it some more to really make it sing. But hopefully sing and not singe.


----------



## Trellmor

I don't think L1 and L2 cache is really affected by Uncore. I have basically the same vale auf 2400, 3500 and 4200GHz. Only L3 cache changes significantly. You probably get higher values because you have 2 more cores I guess.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Ok just came home from work. Here is a screenshot (just sharing it out of enthusiasm ^^) of 12 hours memtest on 3000 14 14 15 38 1T / CPU 4.4 / Cache 4.4. RAM is finally stable and raising the tRP one stop did not hurt the performance that much. Now lets try to push the CPU and cache further. Cheers!


OK, so here's my puzzlement, which will be cleared very soon







. I have a faster CPU and memory speed though granted his timing is a wee bit tighter. Why are his memory benchmark so much faster than mine? Is it because of the cache speed? Is it because I'm running 125 strap?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trellmor*
> 
> I don't think L1 and L2 cache is really affected by Uncore. I have basically the same vale auf 2400, 3500 and 4200GHz. Only L3 cache changes significantly. You probably get higher values because you have 2 more cores I guess.


Aha. That makes sense. So what do you think about the rest of my hypothesis, that maybe his uncore is stable enough not to crash, but unstable enough to be causing (mostly invisible except through performance) cache misses or something? I don't know this stuff well so it was only a guess. I understand your point that higher uncore performance would not be expected to help L1 and L2 scores, but couldn't it hold them back if not operating smoothly...

Then again, me guessing about it doesn't help anything at all!


----------



## Jpmboy

Looks like Cache/uncore frequency has a small but measurable effect on L2 and L3. Core freq affects L1.
L2 and L3 may exert somewhat of a multiplier-effect on ram throughput?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Guys,

have a m2. xp941 in the m2 slot Have windows installed on it but was getting a weird behavior of not opening asus suite setup for install for example. Decided to do a fresh install of windows after updating to last bios. Now when I start windows setup there is a message saying is not possible to install on the m2 drive to check if the controller is on on the BIOS. Can't find any options like that in the manual or bios and the drive is there available to boot in BIOS. Any ideas?

edit- I think I solve it...Instead of booting from dvd drive with legacy I boot from it using UEFI.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> have a m2. xp941 in the m2 slot Have windows installed on it but was getting a weird behavior of not opening asus suite setup for install for example. Decided to do a fresh install of windows after updating to last bios. Now when I start windows setup there is a message saying is not possible to install on the m2 drive to check if the controller is on on the BIOS. Can't find any options like that in the manual or bios and the drive is there available to boot in BIOS. Any ideas?
> 
> edit- I think I solve it...Instead of booting from dvd drive with legacy I boot from it using UEFI.


I had the same problem with my Intel P3700 ssd - had to change the settings to "UEFI Only" to get it to work


----------



## Gabrielzm

Oh well. Got it installed but experiencing random freeze during boot up in windows. Didn't OCed as yet. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Silent Scone

Are you overclocking the memory? There is some weird behaviour with certain m2 drives on earlier BIOS but I wasn't too fussed about using one so gave up on the idea myself.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are you overclocking the memory? There is some weird behaviour with certain m2 drives on earlier BIOS but I wasn't too fussed about using one so gave up on the idea myself.


I have a XP941, i had the same problem as above while installing windows, rebooting into windows installer and recreating the system partition solved the issue. Other then that i have had 0 issues with the M.2 drive while overclocking cpu ram and cache. It is blazingly fast so i can only recommend it.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Strange... I'm no expert but I'm suspecting that even though your cache at 4.4GHz is clearly not crashing your machine, just _maybe_ it could be causing some form of internal errors and retries or cache misses that slow things down. I'm running 2776 MHz DRAM with cache at 4056 MHz and my L1 cache scores are over 40% higher than yours even though I get the same 0.9ns L1 cache latency.
> 
> This major difference makes me think your problem is very likely to be somewhere in the cache department. 4.4GHz might be too optimistic, or you might need to upvolt it some more to really make it sing. But hopefully sing and not singe.


As soon as i am home from work I will up the cache volts, cpu temps are around 65 under full load so i have headroom. If the volt bump does not work i will lower cache ratio and see what it does with the ram/cache scores.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> I had the same problem with my Intel P3700 ssd - had to change the settings to "UEFI Only" to get it to work


Intel P3700 on a PC or a Workstation is really overkill, but hey, it is really cool, congrats!
I'm looking for something similar but without "server features" to save some money, I hope that the next Sandforce/Samsung with NVME will be similar for home/work use.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cefiro*
> 
> What I wonder is if these issues are related to specific board phase design etc , and the updates (bios) from the motherboard manufacter are aimed for a quick fix for this specific layout / board (x99 deluxe), then why for this new bios 1103 and the disabling of the "optimized" feature for example is only aimed at the deluxe board and not for the x99-s, as the later and the deluxe are exactly the same board and the ways PWM / regulation behaviors etc, same distribution desing, all, just some disabled features on it. Its weird


Very weird I agree.
Hope to see some explanations from Asus.


----------



## ocer9999

Asus X99 boards seems to be pretty popular with a big community. Can anyone share how the warranty and service is?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> have a m2. xp941 in the m2 slot Have windows installed on it but was getting a weird behavior of not opening asus suite setup for install for example. Decided to do a fresh install of windows after updating to last bios. Now when I start windows setup there is a message saying is not possible to install on the m2 drive to check if the controller is on on the BIOS. Can't find any options like that in the manual or bios and the drive is there available to boot in BIOS. Any ideas?
> 
> edit- I think I solve it...Instead of booting from dvd drive with legacy I boot from it using UEFI.


Hello

All SSDs should be Secure Erased before doing am operating system reinstall. The XP941, being an OEM drive, does not have the necessary drivers available for a legacy operating system install. The install can only be done in UEFI mode.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocer9999*
> 
> Asus X99 boards seems to be pretty popular with a big community. Can anyone share how the warranty and service is?


asus warrenty is known to be bad.


----------



## devnull99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocer9999*
> 
> Asus X99 boards seems to be pretty popular with a big community. Can anyone share how the warranty and service is?


I've had 6-7 Asus boards over the years and only had to RMA 1 of them (X99 Deluxe) It took a couple weeks for "standard RMA" but they sent a new board in a new box with all the trimmings, so no complaints here. It's worked perfectly with none of the problems I had on the original board.

Obviously a small sample size, but there you go.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Thank you for the reply folks. Yes, I figure the UEFI thing. In any case the current problem is random freezes during boot up. Nothing is OCed as yet as running latest BIOS. The weird thing is that seems booting related. Dead stable if reach desktop but on booting as soon as the win 7 64 start to spin often the boot process freezes. Will try rebooting into windows installer.

EDIT- @Praz. any software you reccomend for secue erase? I didn't find the option for it in the BIOS even though some Asus recent boards had the feature available.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Thank you for the reply folks. Yes, I figure the UEFI thing. IN any case the current problem is random freezes during boot up. Nothing is OCed as yet. The weird thing is that seems booting related. Dead stable if reach desktop but on booting as soon as the win 7 64 start to spin often the boot process freezes. Will try rebooting into windows installer.


I had the same issues, though it may have been the 941 drive as well, loaded windows into a different SSD and same problems. I'd also recommend getting some Rasberry PI heatsinks and stick them to the 941. It gets extremely hot and the heatsinks drop almost 20c off the temps!! they come with adhesive and just stick them right over the sticker ( don;t worry the sticker is on there REALLY good and it won't come off if you have to take them off)

If it is a M2 UEFI issue, well that just sucks. I started having the same issues when I switched to the newest bios.

When it crashes, is your error code b1 by chance?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I had the same issues, though it may have been the 941 drive as well, loaded windows into a different SSD and same problems. I'd also recommend getting some Rasberry PI heatsinks and stick them to the 941. It gets extremely hot and the heatsinks drop almost 20c off the temps!! they come with adhesive and just stick them right over the sticker ( don;t worry the sticker is on there REALLY good and it won't come off if you have to take them off)
> 
> If it is a M2 UEFI issue, well that just sucks. I started having the same issues when I switched to the newest bios.
> 
> When it crashes, is your error code b1 by chance?


random codes actually. One common code is 61 (nvram initiaization) other common one is A2. Thks for the tip about heatsinks will look in to that. Should I down the BIOS to the previous version?


----------



## Wireline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Thank you for the reply folks. Yes, I figure the UEFI thing. In any case the current problem is random freezes during boot up. Nothing is OCed as yet as running latest BIOS. The weird thing is that seems booting related. Dead stable if reach desktop but on booting as soon as the win 7 64 start to spin often the boot process freezes. Will try rebooting into windows installer.
> 
> EDIT- @Praz. any software you reccomend for secue erase? I didn't find the option for it in the BIOS even though some Asus recent boards had the feature available.


Among other problems, I had this issue and ended up RMA'ing. Supplier confirmed faulty board and refunded. I don't know what the actual problem was because the supplier said they "don't collect this information"







However ASUS customer services theorised a possible fritzed BIOS chip. If you have any of the following you might want to send it back:

1) Boot hangs would eventually show up after a few starts, couldn't get in at all.
2) Changing anything at all in BIOS would lead to boot hang (even setting optimised defaults), only way in was to clear CMOS and total cold start
3) "Overclock failed" message when there was no overclock (due to point 2







)
4) USB BIOS flashback stopped working after first use
5) Crashing in BIOS screen
6) ASUS splash screen disappearing, coming back

Raja recommended that if the ME version was showing in the BIOS, to reinstall windows, and then if that didn't work to RMA which is what I did. Would have been good to know what was wrong but there you go.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> random codes actually. One common code is 61 (nvram initiaization) other common one is A2. Thks for the tip about heatsinks will look in to that. Should I down the BIOS to the previous version?


I'm on my 4th Asus WS board lol. This current one seems to be fine, although my 2nd board that a friend wanted, wouldn't OC at all (he's not an OC'r so it's all stock like you and running a 941) is having the same issues as you and I'm trying to help him out but he's 2 hours away and Its all over the net instead of in person.
He keeps saying the code is b1 but it's possible it could be 61 and he's just reading the Qcode wrong, I dunno yet.

As for the heatsinks heres a pic of mine and where I got them (super cheap)

http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Copper-Cooling-Heatsinks-cooler/dp/B00637X42A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417282283&sr=8-1&keywords=heatsinks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocer9999*
> 
> Asus X99 boards seems to be pretty popular with a big community. *Can anyone share how the warranty and service is*?


don't know.. never needed it.








@TheGovernment
well - the paper is a pretty good insulator between the passive heat sinks and the M.2 card. Why do you think you need those? I've monitored mine with an IR thermometer and never seen above 38C. Couldn't use them even if needed on the R5E since graphics cards would hit 'em


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocer9999*
> 
> Asus X99 boards seems to be pretty popular with a big community. Can anyone share how the warranty and service is?


I had a problem with an Asus notebook a couple of years ago - the video went blank. They fixed it under warranty within a week. Can't complain.


----------



## Silent Scone

I have no idea how some of you go through so many boards, I buy into every generation and have never had to replace one. Guess I'm just lucky though....


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Ok just came home from work. Here is a screenshot (just sharing it out of enthusiasm ^^) of 12 hours memtest on 3000 14 14 15 38 1T / CPU 4.4 / Cache 4.4. RAM is finally stable and raising the tRP one stop did not hurt the performance that much. Now lets try to push the CPU and cache further. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so here's my puzzlement, which will be cleared very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have a faster CPU and memory speed though granted his timing is a wee bit tighter. Why are his memory benchmark so much faster than mine? Is it because of the cache speed? Is it because I'm running 125 strap?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

So, can anybody help explain my lousy benchmarks compared to our friend gg141717? Does overclocking the uncore make that big a difference? Is it the strap? I'm getting a complex ...


----------



## Gabrielzm

This is driving me nuts...Can't install asus suite. Simply does not open the setup. Have downloaded many times already to rule out corrupted download. Also there is an ACPI device without proper install even after all windows updates and MEI and chipset installed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> This is driving me nuts...Can't install asus suite. Simply does not open the setup. Have downloaded many times already to rule out corrupted download. Also there is an ACPI device without proper install even after all windows updates and MEI and chipset installed.


run asusSetup.exe


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> So, can anybody help explain my lousy benchmarks compared to our friend gg141717? Does overclocking the uncore make that big a difference? Is it the strap? I'm getting a complex ...


write is fairly uncore dependant


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> EDIT- @Praz. any software you reccomend for secue erase? I didn't find the option for it in the BIOS even though some Asus recent boards had the feature available.


Hello

Boot from a Linux distro and Secure Erase with hdparm. Proper detection might be tricky though with the SSD having no built-in support to be identified as a SSD


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> write is fairly uncore dependant


Thanks - I guess that would go along with the strap, no? I'm using 125 so that reduces the uncore frequency, but his reads are almost 25% higher too ...









The weird thing also is that my 3127 Aida benchmarks are pretty much the same as my 2866 benchmarks. Granted the 2866 is 14-14-14 and the 3127 is 15-15-15, but still, didn't get much for all that extra volts and work


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> don't know.. never needed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TheGovernment
> well - the paper is a pretty good insulator between the passive heat sinks and the M.2 card. Why do you think you need those? I've monitored mine with an IR thermometer and never seen above 38C. Couldn't use them even if needed on the R5E since graphics cards would hit 'em


Throw a load on them for a few minutes and they can reach over 100C. I check mine with an IR gun, I've seen it into 90c before heatsinks, after they've yet to see anything over 60C at any point under any load and it generally hovers around 35C-40C..... For 8$, I think it's a pretty safe investment if they will fit. If you read over the various forums, they run super hot and even tested hot. I dare you to put your finger on it after a few minute load.... Mac book people that have them are saying the same thing. I can't have a fan over mine, so the heatsinks do the job good enough that I don;t worry about it anymore.

http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Samsung-XP941-Plextor-PX-G256-M6e-M-2-Qualification-575/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> So, can anybody help explain my lousy benchmarks compared to our friend gg141717? Does overclocking the uncore make that big a difference? Is it the strap? I'm getting a complex ...


\

erm - 5820 vs 5930?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> This is driving me nuts...Can't install asus suite. Simply does not open the setup. Have downloaded many times already to rule out corrupted download. Also there is an ACPI device without proper install even after all windows updates and MEI and chipset installed.


for the device issue, did you insert your mobo disk, open device manager select the unknown device and let windows search the DVD for the driver?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Throw a load on them for a few minutes and they can reach over 100C. I check mine with an IR gun, I've seen it into 90c before heatsinks, after they've yet to see anything over 60C at any point under any load and it generally hovers around 35C-40C..... For 8$, I think it's a pretty safe investment if they will fit. If you read over the various forums, they run super hot and even tested hot. I dare you to put your finger on it after a few minute load.... Mac book people that have them are saying the same thing. I can't have a fan over mine, so the heatsinks do the job good enough that I don;t worry about it anymore.
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Samsung-XP941-Plextor-PX-G256-M6e-M-2-Qualification-575/


yeah, I saw that article some months ago, got me worried so I tried to replicate their results. Couldn't do it with this plextor M.2 drive. IDK, strange. Anyway -


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> \
> 
> erm - 5820 vs 5930?


OK, With no OC sure the 5930 will run faster on Auto. But the clocks and timing determine the speeds, no? I could be doing 130mph on a Ford Fiesta and wiz by a Ferrari doing 100, no? Or what did I miss (and there could be much)?

Edit: OK, never mind, my Fiesta is now running faster - it IS the uncore frequency. I just (finally ) figured out how to raise it properly with the max ratio property. Originally I was trying to do it using BCLK and ratio and getting nowhere. My reads just went from 53 to 61. Now for more ...


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, I saw that article some months ago, got me worried so I tried to replicate their results. Couldn't do it with this plextor M.2 drive. IDK, strange. Anyway -


From what I've read, it's an x941 thing only. Other drives don't seem to have that much of an issue with heat. I emailed Samsung an they said the heat was within spec and not to worry about it but I felt that 8$ was cheap enough to try and it works very well. Though This will be gone once the 4x drives make their way out (and are priced decent)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Yep I did JP. No luck. And the same for asusetup or the specific setup for some of the utilities Silent. Windows try to open it in background but never manage. What I will do tonight is do a fresh install on a Evo 1tb and see if the same behavior continues (without the m2 plugged). This will help troubleshoot what is going on.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, With no OC sure the 5930 will run faster on Auto. But the clocks and timing determine the speeds, no? I could be doing 130mph on a Ford Fiesta and wiz by a Ferrari doing 100, no? Or what did I miss (and there could be much)?
> 
> Edit: OK, never mind, my Fiesta is now running faster - it IS the uncore frequency. I just (finally ) figured out how to raise it properly with the max ratio property. Originally I was trying to do it using BCLK and ratio and getting nowhere. My reads just went from 53 to 61. Now for more ...


Can you explain how you figured how to raise the max ratio ?
thanks


----------



## djgar

I took a guess







. My min & max cache ratios were 24. By raising the max ratio to 30 my cache speed went from ~3100 to ~4100. The min is still 24. I did have to raise the vcache quite a bit, which I'm trying to minimize now. Things also get a bit warmer ...


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I took a guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My min & max cache ratios were 24. By raising the max ratio to 30 my cache speed went from ~3100 to ~4100. The min is still 24. I did have to raise the vcache quite a bit, which I'm trying to minimize now. Things also get a bit warmer ...


thank you


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, With no OC sure the 5930 will run faster on Auto. But the clocks and timing determine the speeds, no? I could be doing 130mph on a Ford Fiesta and wiz by a Ferrari doing 100, no? Or what did I miss (and there could be much)?
> 
> Edit: OK, never mind, my Fiesta is now running faster - it IS the uncore frequency. I just (finally ) figured out how to raise it properly with the max ratio property. Originally I was trying to do it using BCLK and ratio and getting nowhere. My reads just went from 53 to 61. Now for more ...


yup - that's haswell: cache clock (northbridge) and the difference in cache size affects the AID64 benchmark.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yep I did JP. No luck. And the same for asusetup or the specific setup for some of the utilities Silent. Windows try to open it in background but never manage. What I will do tonight is do a fresh install on a Evo 1tb and see if the same behavior continues (without the m2 plugged). This will help troubleshoot what is going on.


check tha tyou have the latest AIsuite for that bios (and the chipset drivers too - sometimes gotta use the whole pack, not just the bios).


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> thank you


Glad to share. I'm working on cache voltage now for stability and hopefully not too hot..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup - that's haswell: cache clock (northbridge) and the difference in cache size affects the AID64 benchmark.


They both have the same cache specs, main diff seems to be 28 vs. 40 PCI-Exp lanes. That was the main reason I went with the 5820k since I only use one relatively lame graphics board


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Glad to share. I'm working on cache voltage now for stability and hopefully not too hot..
> They both have the same cache specs, main diff seems to be 28 vs. 40 PCI-Exp lanes. That was the main reason I went with the 5820k since I only use one relatively lame graphics board


cool - so now with the cache dialed up to match, you saved a bundle!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool - so now with the cache dialed up to match, you saved a bundle!


And that's thanks to all the help I get here!


----------



## Gabrielzm

No luck here folks. Clean install, new partition on an evo 1 tb. All drivers, windows, and so on update successfully. Intel chipset, mei and all other hardware installed and recognized. Still, it will freeze during boot when the win 7 64 bits start to spin its logo and give me code AE. Not sure what else could I try. I even drop all other devices (dvd and other HDs) from the system to see if will stop freezing. nada. @[email protected] is time for me to RMA the board or this is something I could correct?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> No luck here folks. Clean install, new partition on an evo 1 tb. All drivers, windows, and so on update successfully. Intel chipset, mei and all other hardware installed and recognized. Still, it will freeze during boot when the win 7 64 bits start to spin its logo and give me code AE. Not sure what else could I try. I even drop all other devices (dvd and other HDs) from the system to see if will stop freezing. nada. @[email protected] is time for me to RMA the board or this is something I could correct?


My friends will usually boot after 3-4 times trying.... but sometimes you have to clear Cmos before it will boot, even if it was stock before.
How many times does it take before it boots?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> My friends will usually boot after 3-4 times trying.... but sometimes you have to clear Cmos before it will boot, even if it was stock before.
> How many times does it take before it boots?


2-4 times usually. Cold boot seems to work better that a simple reset...


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 2-4 times usually. Cold boot seems to work better that a simple reset...


Crazy, 2 different boards with the exact same problems. Ya a reset won't work either in his case, has to be a cold boot.


----------



## Gabrielzm

And he is using the x99 Ws correct? Oh well...I am dreading already having to drain everything and take the whole thing apart. On the other side I could use the opportunity to paint the EK cpu block screws in black...


----------



## xSequenitalx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Looking at the part number - this isn't a single tested memory kit. Looks like a you've purchased four separate modules and combined them. The issue here is Crucial have not tested those four modules as a kit, so the rated timings and voltages may not apply when trying to achieve DDR4-2400. That explains why you are experiencing the issue as outlined above by SkiMountaineer. Follow his post and see what happens.
> 
> As a pointer, it is usually wise to purchase a single memory kit rated at the timings and density you wish to run rather than purchase individual modules - at least if you have a preference for the system to veer closer to plug-and-play operation than manual tuning. Of course, the further one moves away from DDR4-2133 on this platform, the more chance there is that the system will require some manual tuning.
> 
> -Raja


Well I managed to swap the memory kit for a corsair vengeance 64gb kit - part number - CMK64GX4M8A2400C14 and it recognises 2 XMP profiles - one for 2400 and one for 2667mhz. I selected 2400 and put everything back to auto and on the next day I get the same overclocking failed..

The exact part number is listed in the memory compatibility kit yet when I check what settings it has put on auto - DRAM Frequency 2133MHz again, Timings wrong at 15-15-15-36 and had changed the block to 125.

Guess I will have to manually set each of the settings as its not working and see if that resolves it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Again, those timings are the SPD timings set by the board by default in safe mode. Make sure you set dram volts manually as specified for the kit.

If you had te system up for a time until it happened again you will just have to adjust SA voltage until you find a happy medium. This voltage is prodominantly U shaped on this platform especially with that much memory.

For example only recently i had to reduce mine from 1.042 to 1.024 purely based on a bump up in cache latency.


----------



## ThornTwist

I'm getting an error that is preventing me from getting into the BIOS to fix things:

Chassis intrude! Please check your system
CPU Fan Error!
Fatal Error... System Halted.

Please tell me this can be fixed...


----------



## Wireline

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> My friends will usually boot after 3-4 times trying.... but sometimes you have to clear Cmos before it will boot, even if it was stock before.
> How many times does it take before it boots?


Yep sorry to sound like a broken record but all those behaviours were what my board was doing before I RMA'd and the supplier confirmed it was faulty. Unfortunately they would not tell me exactly what the fault was, so can't offer much more advice than for folks to consider that RMA.


----------



## gg141717

So next thing that puzzles me.

Yesterday i had this great idea of installing my windows fresh after i finally got my overclocks stable. I installed windows again and now that same ram overclock is not anywhere near stable. Cleared cmos, loaded overclock profile again, nothing, errors all over the place. CPU and cache overclock are still stable when running ram at default. Just before reinstalling windows i could run memtest all day long without a problem









Anyone have any idea how this is possible?


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - bad luck on this thread overnight?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> And he is using the x99 Ws correct? Oh well...I am dreading already having to drain everything and take the whole thing apart. On the other side I could use the opportunity to paint the EK cpu block screws in black...


Ya it was the second WS board I had. I knew there was an issue but it seemed at first to be fine at stock (which he was fine with), the problems started a few weeks ago and are getting worse.
And to make this even funnier, I came back to my new WS board last night to a OC fail message, cleared Cmos and now I"m getting the same no boot issues with the same 61 code on bootup, hangs booting win 8 in the loading screen..... This isn't even funny anymore.
But I'm waiting till me new set of HyperX ram gets here since I know my rams is a terrible OC'r now. I got it going this morning with same settings it failed on in windows and it's 100% stable for the last 5 hours on OCCT... urgh lol


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - bad luck on this thread overnight?


Well I got my problems sorted out now. Just FYI.


----------



## xSequenitalx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> No luck here folks. Clean install, new partition on an evo 1 tb. All drivers, windows, and so on update successfully. Intel chipset, mei and all other hardware installed and recognized. Still, it will freeze during boot when the win 7 64 bits start to spin its logo and give me code AE. Not sure what else could I try. I even drop all other devices (dvd and other HDs) from the system to see if will stop freezing. nada. @[email protected] is time for me to RMA the board or this is something I could correct?


I occasionally have an issue where mine doesn't boot but is a flashing underscore and am using Win 8.1. I know the disk is fine because I can take it out and put it into another PC and works fine and tried the various boot options (disabling everything but the one drive). The only way I can get it to boot again is to pull the power out whilst its turned on (it then boots up briefly with the power removed) and then put the power back in and boots fine.


----------



## Silent Scone

Just a quick tip for people struggling with post memory stability. If you're otherwise stable and having issues at post with memory related errors (BF, 62, 55 etc) Persist in testing SA voltage stability minus 10 to 15mv at a time.

Too much SA voltage is as bad as too little during memory training / post. Even by as little as 10-20mv. This seems especially sensitive when running frequencies of 3000 and above


----------



## cloppy007

@[email protected] does the X99-S have the same vrm section as the -A or as the -Deluxe? Thanks!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> @[email protected] does the X99-S have the same vrm section as the -A or as the -Deluxe? Thanks!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1518458/x99-vrm-discussion-thread


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518458/x99-vrm-discussion-thread


It's not there


----------



## Silent Scone

Well spotted. Ask


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> It's not there


It has the same VRM circuitry as the deluxe, pro, and A


----------



## thyll

Hi, please i need to know if on ASUS X99-e ws using a Noctua nh-d15/14 and then, loosing the first PCIe slot, is it anyway possible configure a dual crossfire/sli config on PCIe slots 2 and 4 or in PCIe slots 3 and 5.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> It has the same VRM circuitry as the deluxe, pro, and A


No, unfortunately the A has cheaper VRM circuitry, see here. If the -S has the same vrms as the deluxe, I'll get it instead of the -A, because I'm a bit afraid of those mosfets, delivering half of the amperage of the IR3550 found in the Deluxe.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> No, unfortunately the A has cheaper VRM circuitry, see here. If the -S has the same vrms as the deluxe, I'll get it instead of the -A, because I'm a bit afraid of those mosfets, delivering half of the amperage of the IR3550 found in the Deluxe.


I think it's more like 49A vs. 60A, but I mat be mistaken.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I think it's more like 49A vs. 60A, but I mat be mistaken.


I can't tell how to count... Low side... high side.. In the output current graph of the mosfet's datasheet it goes up to 30A, while the IR3550 datasheet goes up to 60A.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I can't tell how to count... Low side... high side.. In the output current graph of the mosfet's datasheet it goes up to 30A, while the IR3550 datasheet goes up to 60A.


Hopefully we'll take the high-side







. Maybe Raja can shed some light







.

Oops, I meant the low side ...


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> From what I've read, it's an x941 thing only. Other drives don't seem to have that much of an issue with heat. I emailed Samsung an they said the heat was within spec and not to worry about it but I felt that 8$ was cheap enough to try and it works very well. Though This will be gone once the 4x drives make their way out (and are priced decent)


Can you comment if those aftermarket heatsinks are rated for these temperatures?
Will they drop off over time as a result of extreme heat or gravity since it is not in direct contact with the controller / nand chip surface?


----------



## elektro4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just a quick tip for people struggling with post memory stability. If you're otherwise stable and having issues at post with memory related errors (BF, 62, 55 etc) Persist in testing SA voltage stability minus 10 to 15mv at a time.
> 
> Too much SA voltage is as bad as too little during memory training / post. Even by as little as 10-20mv. This seems especially sensitive when running frequencies of 3000 and above


I was about to post and then i just saw your post which I think might be related to my issue. My overclock has been stable since I've gotten it and stress tested. However whenver I've had to do a cold boot my system struggles to post and I can see the red LED indicating memory error on. It often takes 2-3 tries just to finally get it to the post screen where it finally says overclock failed. Then I just go into bios and save and reset with no changes and it boots into windows fine. My friend has also has this exact issue and hes on a similar system as me with the x99 deluxe and 3000mhz gskill ram only he has the 5820k and I am on the 5960x.
Does this seem like a memory stability issue?

Edit: I forgot to mention im on 0904. I just notitced there are a couple updates since then. Have those updates addressed the kind I am having?


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektro4life*
> 
> I was about to post and then i just saw your post which I think might be related to my issue. My overclock has been stable since I've gotten it and stress tested. However whenver I've had to do a cold boot my system struggles to post and I can see the red LED indicating memory error on. It often takes 2-3 tries just to finally get it to the post screen where it finally says overclock failed. Then I just go into bios and save and reset with no changes and it boots into windows fine. My friend has also has this exact issue and hes on a similar system as me with the x99 deluxe and 3000mhz gskill ram only he has the 5820k and I am on the 5960x.
> Does this seem like a memory stability issue?
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention im on 0904. I just notitced there are a couple updates since then. Have those updates addressed the kind I am having?


Try tuning VCCSA (System Agent) voltage. I have that GSKILL 3000 kit and have experienced the same issues but I managed to fix it after much trial/error.

I set VCCSA to about 1.02-1.04v and set DRAM Training to 'Ignore' and enabled 'Enable Fast Boot' and 'Enable Cold Fast Boot'

If this still fails try reseating the RAM and making sure it's in the right slots and secured.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Can you comment if those aftermarket heatsinks are rated for these temperatures?
> Will they drop off over time as a result of extreme heat or gravity since it is not in direct contact with the controller / nand chip surface?


I have no idea what temps they are rated to. They are for chipsets, so I can't see any reason why it's any different than the SSD, temps would be pretty similar. Once they are stick on, you are not getting them off without a fight. They will not drop off. If your worried about it, use aluminum ones like the ones on the front of my pic I posted. They weigh pretty much nothing and the interface material is super sticky. I know 6 different guys with the ones I posted on their 941's and all don;t have any issues with them falling off or anything. Ideally, you'd take the product sticker off but I don;t think anyone wants to void the warranty for a few degrees difference.


----------



## elektro4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Try tuning VCCSA (System Agent) voltage. I have that GSKILL 3000 kit and have experienced the same issues but I managed to fix it after much trial/error.
> 
> I set VCCSA to about 1.02-1.04v and set DRAM Training to 'Ignore' and enabled 'Enable Fast Boot' and 'Enable Cold Fast Boot'
> 
> If this still fails try reseating the RAM and making sure it's in the right slots and secured.


I made those last 3 changes with ignore dram training and enabling fast boot and cold fast boot..and now i wouldnt post it shut itself off..now when i got into bios my cpu fans were going crazy fast and my corsaie h100i led was pulsing red and temp was approaching 80...i immediately powered off...i dont know what that just did but i hope i didnt just fry my 5960x...what do i do from here im afraid to turn it back on..

Edit: i did a reupdate from usb to the 1103 to reset my bios settings back..but still same thing as soon as i turn it on and gets into bios the fan speed and temps rise like crazy...is it possible my h100i cooler just randomly decided to fail?


----------



## kiwiis

You did set the offset properly right? for me that's setting .15 volts for VCCSA to get it to settle at about 1.02 but it varies per person. I hope you did not set the offset at +1.02 as it clearly is not the same as setting a manual voltage and System Agent voltage does not start at 0, it has its own voltage to start with and whatever you set as the offset is added onto it..

If VCCSA was set properly I can't see why anything changed would affect temps or do that. FYI 1.02v was the same recommendation [email protected] gave me a while ago when I asked about the same issue.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektro4life*
> 
> I was about to post and then i just saw your post which I think might be related to my issue. My overclock has been stable since I've gotten it and stress tested. However whenver I've had to do a cold boot my system struggles to post and I can see the red LED indicating memory error on. It often takes 2-3 tries just to finally get it to the post screen where it finally says overclock failed. Then I just go into bios and save and reset with no changes and it boots into windows fine. My friend has also has this exact issue and hes on a similar system as me with the x99 deluxe and 3000mhz gskill ram only he has the 5820k and I am on the 5960x.
> Does this seem like a memory stability issue?
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention im on 0904. I just notitced there are a couple updates since then. Have those updates addressed the kind I am having?


There are several microcode updates in your BIOS, but there are also changes in 1003 so I would try flashing to the latest BIOS on the support page. It might be an issue with the 3000 freq specifically, and by issue I really mean it's just slightly more picky with what SA you throw at it. I'm currently at around 1.016v. Since changing to a different memory kit, I'd left and tested the kit for around 2 weeks and left it at 1.042v. As it seemed to be working absolutely fine there was no point in changing it. Then suddenly I was experiencing post issues. Namely BF, 55, 62 etc. It's an extremely sensitive voltage unlike SB-E and Ivy-E which you can basically throw whatever you want at it, as long as it's sufficient. But, that's the nature of gremlins! I even took my system apart which worked for a time, till it came back again









With that in mind, start with around 1.05 and if apparently stable, work down before you work up.


----------



## kiwiis

That's precisely why you set DRAM Training to ignore so that it doesn't drift or whatever and only needs to train that one time, then it's good afterwards. Or at least I've rebooted and booted up a number of times since and they've passed POST 100% of the time, something I couldn't say previously because it was so unreliable it was like playing a game of roulette and wondering if it'll post or hang and tell me my overclock failed on the next POST.

Post from Raja about it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/200#post_22831579
Quote:


> There may be some variance in the mechanisms that determine all of this from POST to POST which is why we do allow you to disable some of the training (in the DRAM timing page).


----------



## Silent Scone

Not precisely at all. If you're unstable due to system agent the system can fail post regardless. If you're failing memory training from cold more often than not then the system is not stable


----------



## kiwiis

That's true. But if you're failing POST still afterwards you should try the setting I mentioned.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektro4life*
> 
> I made those last 3 changes with ignore dram training and enabling fast boot and cold fast boot..and now i wouldnt post it shut itself off..


You need more voltage on VCCSA.


----------



## elektro4life

It was definately system agent voltage not offset. I had mine set to 1.04v before i had updated bios to 1103. I set the same OC settings as i had before as well as ignore training and enabling cold fast boot and the other fast boot like you mentioned.

No matter what i am getting a CPU temperature over error on post. I tried just resetting back to defaults. And also flashed the bios again to 1103. Still getting the error the cpu temps shooting up quickly and fan speeding up with it.


----------



## kiwiis

No reason any of those settings mentioned would cause that, nor have I ever had that issue myself using them. Perhaps someone else knows..

EDIT: Only thing I can think of is the h100i not functioning if it was somehow set to the wrong fan mode (either PWM or DC)


----------



## elektro4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> No reason any of those settings mentioned would cause that, nor have I ever had that issue myself using them. Perhaps someone else knows..
> 
> EDIT: Only thing I can think of is the h100i not functioning if it was somehow set to the wrong fan mode (either PWM or DC)


I don't think i changed the setting on fan mode so its most likely whatever the default is (automatic?). If i flashed bios wouldn't it have gone back to its default setting anyways?


----------



## hadji

Unfortunately problem returned.Once every now and then BF q code comes up and PC does not boot (after sleep mode),keeps rebooting ,need to power off from mains and then reboot.As Praz has pointed out to me system was not stable and he was right,but now my system is stable 3 hours OCCT CPU test large set.Also stable in rendering in Autodesk Revit a model for 2.5 hours full 100% load.
I wonder why this BF code comes up after sleep mode,and my ssd takes ,since this problem appeared,70 seconds to boot up, before only 10-15 secs.
I know one solution is to abandon sleep mode but it is annoying.
If anybody can help me I would appreciate that.
As I have seen other people are facing the same problem.
Thank you


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> Unfortunately problem returned.Once every now and then BF q code comes up and PC does not boot (after sleep mode),keeps rebooting ,need to power off from mains and then reboot.As Praz has pointed out to me system was not stable and he was right,but now my system is stable 3 hours OCCT CPU test large set.Also stable in rendering in Autodesk Revit a model for 2.5 hours full 100% load.
> I wonder why this BF code comes up after sleep mode,and my ssd takes ,since this problem appeared,70 seconds to boot up, before only 10-15 secs.
> I know one solution is to abandon sleep mode but it is annoying.
> If anybody can help me I would appreciate that.
> As I have seen other people are facing the same problem.
> Thank you


It's memory/cache related, you'll just have to keep trying. Like I said a few pages back SA voltage really is quite cantankerous and even if the system is stable within the OS, system resume / post is a separate matter. More than is necessary can be more hurtful than less than is necessary. You just have to find a happy medium with this voltage, DRAM, DRAM eventual and cache voltage. It just takes time unfortunately.


----------



## icecpu

Is bios 1103 good ? any feedback ?


----------



## hadji

Thank you icecpu

Asus X99 Deluxe
My settings are
Cpu x44 Vcore 1.305
Uncore x42 Vuncore 1.25
Cpu input voltage Vrin 1.94
No xmp so ram 2133
Vram set to 1.2
V system agent 1.02 or 1.03 tried upto 1.05
All others Auto
OCCT stable 3 hours temps around 78-81 degrees

What else should I try.

I was at 4.5 Ghz at Vcore=1.295 volts stable for 3D model rendering 2.5 hours 100% load and this happened.
Because I was stable doing the rendering I did not bother testing with OCCT or other ,but now to make sure I am stable I am testing with OCCT.
Also my ssd now takes more than a minute to go to desktop after login.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Ok Folks, something is really out of place here. Changed the board for another x99 deluxe and same freezing happening during boot in windows with code AE. At this point I don´t think is the board anymore since the chance of getting two different boards with the same problem are slim at best. Running mentest to check all ram and other than that I can only think of a damaged cpu (which sound odd to me too).

edit- Another long shot but PSU can be tested too. Have a small 500w spare will test that one.

edit 2- is not the SSDs either since I have fresh install on a evo 1tb new and not formatted and same freezing goes.

*edit 3- parts are listed in the Chessboard build log. But I have 64 ddr4 gskill (F4-2400c15q-32gnt) ram (2400), samsumg evo 1tb SSD, cpu 5960x, 1200w axi PSU corsair, 2x titan GPU and a custom watercooled loop for cpu and vga. Just notice your sig Raja







*


----------



## vonalka

Hi Raja - Hoping you can help. I have an Intel P3700 PCI SSD installed in slot 1 and a Radeon 7990 installed in slot 4. I installed a Sound Blaster Recon 3D PCI card into slot 2 (small PCI slot). It is getting power and lights up, but the system is not seeing it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Hi Raja - Hoping you can help. I have an Intel P3700 PCI SSD installed in slot 1 and a Radeon 7990 installed in slot 4. I installed a Sound Blaster Recon 3D PCI card into slot 2 (small PCI slot). It is getting power and lights up, but the system is not seeing it.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Hello

Install the cards in PCIe slots x16_1, x16_3 and x16_5 or x16_1, x16_2 and x16_4 per the manual.


----------



## elektro4life

From what I found on the GSkill forums a tech said that for the 3000Mhz ram the system agent voltage should be around 1.25v. Does this seem correct? Seems quite high compared to what many others have theirs at.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektro4life*
> 
> From what I found on the GSkill forums a tech said that for the 3000Mhz ram the system agent voltage should be around 1.25v. Does this seem correct? Seems quite high compared to what many others have theirs at.


Hello

This amount of voltage shouldn't be needed with ASUS boards unless the CPU has a really weak IMC or the design of the memory modules is putting an above average load on the IMC.


----------



## elektro4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This amount of voltage shouldn't be needed with ASUS boards unless the CPU has a really weak IMC or the design of the memory modules is putting an above average load on the IMC.


Ok good to know. Any idea why I am getting a CPU Temp Over error even after i reset my bios to its default settings? This error only just began after i updated to 1103 then reapplied my previous stable OC settings along with ignoring memory training and enabling fast boot and cold fast boot.


----------



## Wireline

Hi

I have done a search but could not see if this was covered. I am on Deluxe Number 2 after the first one went back due to a (confirmed) fault. There were many things wrong with it, and so any odd behaviours I assumed were a part of the same thing.

However, one of the problems has come back with this new board, and that is the BIOS based Q-Fan crashing when I am adjusting the manual PWM curves for my Corsair SP120's. When I adjust the red curve, after a while the BIOS just locks up and requires hard reboot. Could there be a hardware incompatibility?

Specs:

5820K running stock, havent clocked it yet
Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 16GB 2666MHz (no XMP running yet so its 2133MHz)
2 x EVGA 980GTX SC ACX 2.0 in SLI
Samsung 850 PRO SSD (512GB)
Superflower Leadex Platinum 1000W (system requirements calculated with http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp less than 700W when at all full load, 770W when checking 100% output and TDP, WITH 4.3GHZ [email protected]), item is new.

Fans / coolers:
Corsair H105, 3-pin pump plugged into the WHITE CPU fan header because I was getting CPU FAN ERROR when plugged into the black one.
2 x SP120 PWM HP fans on the H105 radiator plugged into CH3 using Y-cable
3 x SP120 PWM HP fans on the intakes plugged into the fan extension header (power is supplied to header via Molex)
1 x AF140 as exhaust. 3 Pin plug on CH1

As I have already had one failed board I am really twitchy about anything going wrong, so is there anything obvious above that might be causing the BIOS Q-Fan screen to crash when setting the manual curve? Everything else is stockity stock.


----------



## [email protected]

If you are using an AIO cooler check the pump speed - if it is too low the CPU temps will increase. The header used for the pump should be set manually to full speed if need be.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have done a search but could not see if this was covered. I am on Deluxe Number 2 after the first one went back due to a (confirmed) fault. There were many things wrong with it, and so any odd behaviours I assumed were a part of the same thing.
> 
> However, one of the problems has come back with this new board, and that is the BIOS based Q-Fan crashing when I am adjusting the manual PWM curves for my Corsair SP120's. When I adjust the red curve, after a while the BIOS just locks up and requires hard reboot. Could there be a hardware incompatibility?
> 
> Specs:
> 
> 5820K running stock, havent clocked it yet
> Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 16GB 2666MHz (no XMP running yet so its 2133MHz)
> 2 x EVGA 980GTX SC ACX 2.0 in SLI
> Samsung 850 PRO SSD (512GB)
> Superflower Leadex Platinum 1000W (system requirements calculated with http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp less than 700W when at all full load, 770W when checking 100% output and TDP, WITH 4.3GHZ [email protected]), item is new.
> 
> Fans / coolers:
> Corsair H105, 3-pin pump plugged into the WHITE CPU fan header because I was getting CPU FAN ERROR when plugged into the black one.
> 2 x SP120 PWM HP fans on the H105 radiator plugged into CH3
> 3 x SP120 PWM HP fans on the intakes plugged into the fan extension header (power is supplied to header via Molex)
> 1 x AF140 as exhaust. 3 Pin plug on CH1
> 
> As I have already had one failed board I am really twitchy about anything going wrong, so is there anything obvious above that might be causing the BIOS Q-Fan screen to crash when setting the manual curve? Everything else is stockity stock.


corsair implementation of PWM does not follow intel specs. This is a known fact and discussed at length at the Aquaero thread. I wonder is this is the source of your problems with it...


----------



## Wireline

Hi Raja

My pump speed is set to max as I recall you advised that to someone else in the past. CPU temps are nice and low, sitting at 24 degrees in the BIOS.

@ Gabrielzm - that is interesting and I did suspect that PWM could be an issue. The problem is PWM seems to engage by default - I have tried to set them all to DC only but it keeps resetting back to PWM.

EDIT: I reset the BIOS to optimised defaulkts and can now get the DC settings back, but looks like if I change any of the settings to e.g. standard, full speed etc it will click over to PWM right away. Do modern, just-bought Corsairs still have this problem? That would be like, more than 50% of their market out of the window.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Install the cards in PCIe slots x16_1, x16_3 and x16_5 or x16_1, x16_2 and x16_4 per the manual.


Thanks for the quick reply. I will try that. I was also thinking of adding another GPU, so can you confirm if I could run two GPUs, PCI sound card, and PCI SSD - which setup would work best?


----------



## Silent Scone

Don't run before you can walk is all I'll say


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> Hi Raja
> 
> My pump speed is set to max as I recall you advised that to someone else in the past. CPU temps are nice and low, sitting at 24 degrees in the BIOS.
> 
> @ Gabrielzm - that is interesting and I did suspect that PWM could be an issue. The problem is PWM seems to engage by default - I have tried to set them all to DC only but it keeps resetting back to PWM.
> 
> EDIT: I reset the BIOS to optimised defaulkts and can now get the DC settings back, but looks like if I change any of the settings to e.g. standard, full speed etc it will click over to PWM right away. Do modern, just-bought Corsairs still have this problem? That would be like, more than 50% of their market out of the window.


The CPU header auto detects fan type. The chassis headers do not.

If the CPU temp is low enough you would not be seeing a CPU over temp message.


----------



## Wireline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The CPU header auto detects fan type. The chassis headers do not.
> 
> If the CPU temp is low enough you would not be seeing a CPU over temp message.


Hi Raja

Apologies but I am not following you. I am not seeing an over temp message, all of that is fine. The problem is that the BIOS is crashing when I try to set manual fan curves for any of the Corsair SP120's within the BIOS. As per advice my pump speed is set to maximum

EDIT: Ah ok I see what happened, another user was talking about over temp. My thread is a new topic in the middle of an existing one







Megathreads get confusing.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> The problem is that the BIOS is crashing when I try to set manual fan curves for any of the Corsair SP120's within the BIOS. As per advice my pump speed is set to maximum
> 
> EDIT: Ah ok I see what happened, another user was talking about over temp. My thread is a new topic in the middle of an existing one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megathreads get confusing.


Hello

As noted above the Corsair fans can cause issues because of the PWM implementation used. Test with some different fans and report back if the same issues are reproduced.


----------



## [email protected]

What I'd take away from this then is:

1) CPU fan header auto detects fan type.

2) There is a chance the fans are not compatible - usually its those with thermistors built in that cause issues. Such fans are not designed to be controlled as the thermistor varies their speed according to the local temperature around the fan.

3) I would check the system is otherwise stable to rule that out.


----------



## elektro4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The CPU header auto detects fan type. The chassis headers do not.
> 
> If the CPU temp is low enough you would not be seeing a CPU over temp message.


I think you were getting confused by my post. I am getting a CPU over temp error. Which I have no idea how to get around. I am not able to boot into windows even after resetting bios to default settings. Should I try flashing my bios to 1004 ? I am on 1103 currently.


----------



## [email protected]

Check WHY you are getting the message. Use the posts I made to the other user about AIOs etc as a starting point.


----------



## Wireline

@ Raja, Praz - OK I will give some other fans a try to see if other PWM types resolve the fan issue. I've been running stability checks, seems ok.

Should I hold off an overclocking attempt until the BIOS crashing is resolved, or is this unlikely to have any knock on effects?


----------



## elektro4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Check WHY you are getting the message. Use the posts I made to the other user about AIOs etc as a starting point.


A bit tough to find when you have 100 pages worth of posts and this thread has 300+.


----------



## calhawk2000

I just got a Rampage v Extreme and when I try to shut down the computer the screen goes blank but everything including the power supply keeps running. It won't turn off even when I hold down the power button a few seconds. When I hold down the clear the cmos button it shuts everything off, but when I release the clear cmos button everything comes back on. I have three case fans connected to the motherboard that shut off correctly, but the case fans connected to the power supply keep running. I also have a Corsair H100i and the fans turn off on it, but the pump keeps running and the logo stays lit on the processor. Also one of the fans on my video card keeps going. I can uplug the power cord to the power supply and when I plug it back in everything starts running again, so that doesn't help either.

Intel 5930
Asus Rampage V Extreme
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16gb 2800
Antec 1200 Watt Power supply
Sony 850 256 gb SSD
2 780ti's sli

I wondered what could be wrong that is causing this problem, and if anything can be done to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektro4life*
> 
> A bit tough to find when you have 100 pages worth of posts and this thread has 300+.


Page 365 is only one page away from page 366.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calhawk2000*
> 
> I just got a Rampage v Extreme and when I try to shut down the computer the screen goes blank but everything including the power supply keeps running. It won't turn off even when I hold down the power button a few seconds. When I hold down the clear the cmos button it shuts everything off, but when I release the clear cmos button everything comes back on. I have three case fans connected to the motherboard that shut off correctly, but the case fans connected to the power supply keep running. I also have a Corsair H100i and the fans turn off on it, but the pump keeps running and the logo stays lit on the processor. Also one of the fans on my video card keeps going. I can uplug the power cord to the power supply and when I plug it back in everything starts running again, so that doesn't help either.
> 
> Intel 5930
> Asus Rampage V Extreme
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 16gb 2800
> Antec 1200 Watt Power supply
> Sony 850 256 gb SSD
> 2 780ti's sli
> 
> I wondered what could be wrong that is causing this problem, and if anything can be done to fix it?
> 
> Thanks


Is it not shutting down from Windows or is it not even shutting down from within UEFI? If not from Windows, thats usually some kind of driver issue. Check if you have IRST drivers installed and if you do uninstall them - you may need to delete the files properly to prevent Windows from reinstalling. If the board is not shutting down from within UEFI as an example then that is being caused by something else - you will have to specify how the monitors are connected to the GPUs (DP, HDMI etc) and if you have any USB hubs plugged into the board.


----------



## calhawk2000

It is not shutting down in the UEFI. I use display port to connect the monitor. I have two usb hubs. I have two backup usb external drives. Sometimes one of the external drives keeps disappearing in windows. But I unplugged the drive and the computer still won't turn off.

I have the latest bios 802 installed.


----------



## elektro4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Page 365 is only one page away from page 366.


Well the reason I'm just thrown off is because everything was working just fine before I had updated to the newest bios. Why would my fans and temperatures be affected in such a way just from the bios update. A lot of this stuff is still over my head it seems.


----------



## cloppy007

Raja, do you know where can I ask / find info about the X99-S VRM? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

No. We don't stock it in North America.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Hey Guys Hoping to get a little help here.
So i have the x99 deluxe with the current bios. with a 5820k. I bought the 16gb pack of crucial ballistic sport but it seems that one stick is bad. Just want to make sure i have done everything so far to cover my bases before I rma.

RAM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148866

Im still waiting for my case and ssd so I just tested the mobo ram and cpu. My power supply is a evga 850g2. and a evga 970.

I tested each stick individually in the ram slot as indicated for 1 stick on the quick start guide. They all booted to bios accept one stick. I then tried the bad stick with the mem ok button, still no go. Last I tried it with xmp switched enabled and it still didnt work.n
So then I placed all the good sticks in with the 1 bad stick. It would boot to bios but only show 12 gb. and which ever slott I had the bad stick of ram in it would show as empty. I tried to manually lower the clock speed of the memory for all of them but it still wouldn't show it. I also moved the bad stick around in different slots. just make sure it wasnt the mobo.

Is there anything else I should be thinking off to get this ram to work? I assume its a bad stick but just want to run it by you guys.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektro4life*
> 
> Well the reason I'm just thrown off is because everything was working just fine before I had updated to the newest bios. Why would my fans and temperatures be affected in such a way just from the bios update. A lot of this stuff is still over my head it seems.


Depending on the CPU cooler used, check the CPU fan or pump speeds (if connected to the onboard fan headers).


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> Hey Guys Hoping to get a little help here.
> So i have the x99 deluxe with the current bios. with a 5820k. I bought the 16gb pack of crucial ballistic sport but it seems that one stick is bad. Just want to make sure i have done everything so far to cover my bases before I rma.
> 
> RAM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148866
> 
> Im still waiting for my case and ssd so I just tested the mobo ram and cpu. My power supply is a evga 850g2. and a evga 970.
> 
> I tested each stick individually in the ram slot as indicated for 1 stick on the quick start guide. They all booted to bios accept one stick. I then tried the bad stick with the mem ok button, still no go. Last I tried it with xmp switched enabled and it still didnt work.n
> So then I placed all the good sticks in with the 1 bad stick. It would boot to bios but only show 12 gb. and which ever slott I had the bad stick of ram in it would show as empty. I tried to manually lower the clock speed of the memory for all of them but it still wouldn't show it. I also moved the bad stick around in different slots. just make sure it wasnt the mobo.
> 
> Is there anything else I should be thinking off to get this ram to work? I assume its a bad stick but just want to run it by you guys.
> Thanks


I'd RMA that memory kit and take things from there.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'd RMA that memory kit and take things from there.


+ rep. Thanks will do.


----------



## elektro4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Depending on the CPU cooler used, check the CPU fan or pump speeds (if connected to the onboard fan headers).


The waterblock on the h100i is connected to one of cpu fan headers. One of the fans for it is in other cpu fan header beside it and the other fan is on a chasis fan header i believe. Im guessing this is incorrectly configured?


----------



## [email protected]

The pump should be on its own. It should not share the CPU or cpu opt headers with a fan. It should also be set to maximum speed.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No. We don't stock it in North America.


Thanks


----------



## elektro4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The pump should be on its own. It should not share the CPU or cpu opt headers with a fan. It should also be set to maximum speed.


Wouldn't that make it run loud all the time though? Would want it to be quiet and when idle like when i sleep especially since its in my room. Or is a max speed pump not very loud?


----------



## [email protected]

Most of these types of pump are quieter when at full speed. Either way, you need to solve the issue at hand before getting into more elaborate affairs


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> Hi Raja
> 
> Apologies but I am not following you. I am not seeing an over temp message, all of that is fine. The problem is that the BIOS is crashing when I try to set manual fan curves for any of the Corsair SP120's within the BIOS. As per advice my pump speed is set to maximum
> 
> EDIT: Ah ok I see what happened, another user was talking about over temp. My thread is a new topic in the middle of an existing one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megathreads get confusing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have done a search but could not see if this was covered. I am on Deluxe Number 2 after the first one went back due to a (confirmed) fault. There were many things wrong with it, and so any odd behaviours I assumed were a part of the same thing.
> 
> However, one of the problems has come back with this new board, and that is the BIOS based Q-Fan crashing when I am adjusting the manual PWM curves for my Corsair SP120's. When I adjust the red curve, after a while the BIOS just locks up and requires hard reboot. Could there be a hardware incompatibility?
> 
> Specs:
> 
> 5820K running stock, havent clocked it yet
> Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 16GB 2666MHz (no XMP running yet so its 2133MHz)
> 2 x EVGA 980GTX SC ACX 2.0 in SLI
> Samsung 850 PRO SSD (512GB)
> Superflower Leadex Platinum 1000W (system requirements calculated with http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp less than 700W when at all full load, 770W when checking 100% output and TDP, WITH 4.3GHZ [email protected]), item is new.
> 
> Fans / coolers:
> Corsair H105, 3-pin pump plugged into the WHITE CPU fan header because I was getting CPU FAN ERROR when plugged into the black one.
> 2 x SP120 PWM HP fans on the H105 radiator plugged into CH3 using Y-cable
> 3 x SP120 PWM HP fans on the intakes plugged into the fan extension header (power is supplied to header via Molex)
> 1 x AF140 as exhaust. 3 Pin plug on CH1
> 
> As I have already had one failed board I am really twitchy about anything going wrong, so is there anything obvious above that might be causing the BIOS Q-Fan screen to crash when setting the manual curve? Everything else is stockity stock.


Have you tried running the Q-fan Tuning once first to let the motherboard learn all the speeds/voltages of your fans before adjusting the fan curves?


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I have no idea what temps they are rated to. They are for chipsets, so I can't see any reason why it's any different than the SSD, temps would be pretty similar. Once they are stick on, you are not getting them off without a fight. They will not drop off. If your worried about it, use aluminum ones like the ones on the front of my pic I posted. They weigh pretty much nothing and the interface material is super sticky. I know 6 different guys with the ones I posted on their 941's and all don;t have any issues with them falling off or anything. Ideally, you'd take the product sticker off but I don;t think anyone wants to void the warranty for a few degrees difference.


Sounds good, I shall go get some.


----------



## Agenesis

I got my X99-A today and upon inspecting the leftmost heatsink near the io shield I noticed that there wasn't a thermal pad under it and that there's a small gap. I thought I had gotten a defective one at first but on closer inspection I realize the heatsink is only a decoration to make the board look more balanced.


----------



## OCDesign

I have run into issues with my X99-E WS. Everything worked perfectly to start with and I got as far as getting Windows 7 installed, but now it won't boot. The board just starts up, shows code 76 and no output to the screen. No changes to the BIOS or its settings had been made when the problem occured.

I'm using a 5960X, 8x4GB Corsair Dominator Platinum, 1x Samsung Evo Pro 1TB, 1x Samsung XP941, and a GTX 760 on PCIe slot 1 all powered by an AX1500i.

I have subsequently flashed the BIOS with the latest version, tried it with the graphics card in a different slot, without the M.2 SSD, and with only 1 stick of RAM installed. No change. Is there anything else I can try, or do I have to replace the board?


----------



## Gabrielzm

After 16 hours of memtest still no error in ram or any cpu core. However, before running memtest for two or 3 times the test just freeze after a few seconds of starting. I think it is the same thing that is causing the PC to freeze during booting in Win 7 and give me codes AE or 61.

I am fully open to ideas of what is going on. Would it be possible that I need to up the RAM voltage a bit since I am using 8 sticks of 8 GB (gskill 2400 mhz)?

Parts - I have 64 ddr4 gskill (F4-2400c15q-32gnt) ram (2400), samsumg evo 1tb SSD, cpu 5960x, 1200w axi PSU corsair, 2x titan GPU and a custom watercooled loop for cpu and vga. system, loop and details can be seen in chessboard build log.


----------



## Silent Scone

hi, try adding an additional 10-20mv on to input voltage, this and cache voltage can cause cold boot issues if slightly too low. Either that or there are discrepancies with your timings during memory training. This is why it's best to do a few passes to 400-600% rather than just letting it rip for hours on end.


----------



## Wireline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Have you tried running the Q-fan Tuning once first to let the motherboard learn all the speeds/voltages of your fans before adjusting the fan curves?


Hi there

Thank you for the suggestion, might I add that I love your avatar







Sleepy kitty(?)-vatar?

I had avoided using the fan auto tuning because running it gives an N/A result for the fans on the extension header, and a disturbing "!" result for the CPU pump:



It would be easy to say its just because they are PWM fans if it weren't for this:



Those are the two fans attached via Y-cable to CHA3, which are the same Corsair PWM fans as on the extension.

I would really like to know if this presents a risk with regards to overclocking. I can still control fan speeds, but is there any chance that the (potential) PWM mismatch could cause a failure? I already RMA'd one board and the supplier would not tell me what the fault they found was, I only know they confirmed it was faulty and refunded. Of course all the hardware attached was the same.

EDIT: After running the auto tuning I can confirm the BIOS manual curve setting still crashes.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> hi, try adding an additional 10-20mv on to input voltage, this and cache voltage can cause cold boot issues if slightly too low. Either that or there are discrepancies with your timings during memory training. This is why it's best to do a few passes to 400-600% rather than just letting it rip for hours on end.


you mean 10-20 mv to DRAM voltage option in bios? Should I up too cache voltage? What is the normal cache voltage and how much should I add to raise a bit? All voltage were on auto option (default). I went ahead and place in XMP and up ram voltage to 1.21 instead of auto. No luck.


----------



## Silent Scone

No, 10 to 20mv on *input* voltage.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I got my X99-A today and upon inspecting the leftmost heatsink near the io shield I noticed that there wasn't a thermal pad under it and that there's a small gap. I thought I had gotten a defective one at first but on closer inspection I realize the heatsink is only a decoration to make the board look more balanced.


I took mine off the VRM at the top. It's basically decaoration.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Have you tried running the Q-fan Tuning once first to let the motherboard learn all the speeds/voltages of your fans before adjusting the fan curves?


I fine tuned my Q-Fan curves manually through the BIOS so it's only loud when it really has to be based on CPU temp. Works great, but you need to get a feel of the CPU temp behavior. Save your profile when you get things in good order.


----------



## Wireline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I fine tuned my Q-Fan curves manually through the BIOS so it's only loud when it really has to be based on CPU temp. Works great, but you need to get a feel of the CPU temp behavior. Save your profile when you get things in good order.


Hi

Are you by any chance running Corsair PWM fans? if so did you experience any crashing when setting manual curves in BIOS at all? Thats the problem I am trying to get to the bottom of, but I dont have an alternative brand PWM fan lying around to test and see if its the infamous Corsair "Intel PWM non compliance" issue.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Are you by any chance running Corsair PWM fans? if so did you experience any crashing when setting manual curves in BIOS at all? Thats the problem I am trying to get to the bottom of, but I dont have an alternative brand PWM fan lying around to test and see if its the infamous Corsair "Intel PWM non compliance" issue.


No Corsair fans, but a shipload of Noctua most PWM but some DC, a couple of Cougar PWM and a couple of SB-F2 PCI-E exhaust fans all from the chassis fan headers. Check my inventory list.


----------



## Wireline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> No Corsair fans, but a shipload of Noctua most PWM but some DC, a couple of Cougar PWM and a couple of SB-F2 PCI-E exhaust fans all from the chassis fan headers. Check my inventory list.


Thanks


----------



## VSG

@Gabrielzm, did you ever figure out the OS boot issues? I was having the same with a Gigabyte board with the G3258, Win 7 and Adata DDR3 RAM just like you described so I am wondering if this is a possible Haswell architecture thing. At stock, everything is peachy but the minute I try to OC that chip I have a 50% chance of the OS not loading.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> @Gabrielzm, did you ever figure out the OS boot issues? I was having the same with a Gigabyte board with the G3258, Win 7 and Adata DDR3 RAM just like you described so I am wondering if this is a possible Haswell architecture thing. At stock, everything is peachy but the minute I try to OC that chip I have a 50% chance of the OS not loading.


Hey VSG and others. Everything stock here. Problem solved (apparently, still under observation) and you guys will not believe what it was. I have two Aquaero controllers connected to the MB (an Aquaero 6 XT and an Aquaero 5 LT). There is some kind of conflict during boot (something not solved by placing legacy only, or uefi only in BIOS). If I take those two out of the USB 2 connector problem solved. So my guess for those having similar problems is to check USB 2 devices connected to your MB. The first hint was the USB 2 mouse disappearing from the BIOS (was not able to move it at all the mouse pointer). I start to check all the USB devices connected with the help of a technician friend of mine. So right now I am considering having a USB 3 to USB 2 adapter to check if the conflict will be gone using a different USB controller for the Aquaeros. Another possibility is that future Asus Bios will solve this thing. Raja if you need more info and details I would gladly help since my guess others are having similar problems with USB devices freezing boot process in other X99 boards.


----------



## VSG

Huh.. My USB mouse/KB used to disappear also with that z97 board. Interesting. I will have to get back to it now that the H220-X review is done and the HTPC build can resume. Let me know how it works out, I will try to borrow a PS/2 mouse from the lab and see also.


----------



## Wireline

Okay so I decided to bite the bullet and go for the first step on the overclock path. I am starting very gently, just put on a multiplier to 38 with 100 BCLK, and chose a voltage of 1.28V. Seems OK in AIDA64. I don't completely trust OCCT or Prime95, so I will also give ASUS Realbench a shot too.

Then I will go in tiny little steps. So far no boot problems


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion, might I add that I love your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepy kitty(?)-vatar?
> 
> I had avoided using the fan auto tuning because running it gives an N/A result for the fans on the extension header, and a disturbing "!" result for the CPU pump:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be easy to say its just because they are PWM fans if it weren't for this:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the two fans attached via Y-cable to CHA3, which are the same Corsair PWM fans as on the extension.
> 
> I would really like to know if this presents a risk with regards to overclocking. I can still control fan speeds, but is there any chance that the (potential) PWM mismatch could cause a failure? I already RMA'd one board and the supplier would not tell me what the fault they found was, I only know they confirmed it was faulty and refunded. Of course all the hardware attached was the same.
> 
> EDIT: After running the auto tuning I can confirm the BIOS manual curve setting still crashes.


I'm not familiar the H105 but Corsair states that the H100i is designed to run at fullspeed only.
I had mine setup with the 1-pin pump connector on the CPU header and the two SP120's on CPU_Opt via a PWM Y-splitter.
Although I don't use AI3 at the moment, I can run Q-fan tuning in BIOS.
The motherboard is able to detect all my fans and I can apply its preset curves or set them up manually.
Silly question though, have you physically checked if the pump working?


----------



## elektro4life

Well it turns out the pump on my h100i died coincidentally at the same time i updated my bios..tried with an air cooler and i no longer had any issues.
Im considering replacing the stock fans on the unit with something better as they are quite loud. Any good recommendations?


----------



## compunerdy

Noctua..


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> Noctua..


^^^+20


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektro4life*
> 
> Well it turns out the pump on my h100i died coincidentally at the same time i updated my bios..tried with an air cooler and i no longer had any issues.
> Im considering replacing the stock fans on the unit with something better as they are quite loud. Any good recommendations?


Yes, you have three options: Noctua, Noctua or Noctua. But seriously, they are the best. Just watch some youtube reviews on them. The only thing not to like is the price.

Your stock fans on the H100 are 2700 rpm 120mm. I would recommend these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608052

These are Noctua's new line of industrial fans.

Note that these are 4 pin PWM fans. If your mobo supports PWM, it is the way to go. If not, you'll find a 3 pin version.

You'll also find some people complain about PWM fans making noise when adjusting rpm. These don't have that because of the three-phase motor.

Mine are 100% controlled by PWM. So they may only run at 500 rpm if the system isn't under load. In other words, don't worry about getting a fan with a high rpm. PWM will allow you to adjust the rpm down to whatever. I got the 2000 rpm 140mm versions for my H110. They make a 3000 rpm version, but because I was not sure about being able to adjust them down. In retrospect, I would've gotten the 3000 rpm version. Noctua + PWM = quiet, cooling bliss.

Also note that the dB noise rating is based on the fan running at full speed. If you ran them at 1200 rpm, they would be just as quiet as a Noctua 1200 rpm fan.

Made in Austria and dead silent. In fact, I liked the ones I replaced on my radiator so much, I replaced all five of my case fans with the 2000 rpm model just like the one above. Some of them only run at 300 rpm, all PWM controlled.


----------



## elektro4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> Yes, you have three options: Noctua, Noctua or Noctua. But seriously, they are the best. Just watch some youtube reviews on them. The only thing not to like is the price.
> 
> Your stock fans on the H100 are 2700 rpm 120mm. I would recommend these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608052
> 
> These are Noctua's new line of industrial fans.
> 
> Note that these are 4 pin PWM fans. If your mobo supports PWM, it is the way to go. If not, you'll find a 3 pin version.
> 
> You'll also find some people complain about PWM fans making noise when adjusting rpm. These don't have that because of the three-phase motor.
> 
> Mine are 100% controlled by PWM. So they may only run at 500 rpm if the system isn't under load. In other words, don't worry about getting a fan with a high rpm. PWM will allow you to adjust the rpm down to whatever. I got the 2000 rpm 140mm versions for my H110. They make a 3000 rpm version, but because I was not sure about being able to adjust them down. In retrospect, I would've gotten the 3000 rpm version. Noctua + PWM = quiet, cooling bliss.
> 
> Also note that the dB noise rating is based on the fan running at full speed. If you ran them at 1200 rpm, they would be just as quiet as a Noctua 1200 rpm fan.
> 
> Made in Austria and dead silent. In fact, I liked the ones I replaced on my radiator so much, I replaced all five of my case fans with the 2000 rpm model just like the one above. Some of them only run at 300 rpm, all PWM controlled.


Im on a x99 deluxe there is 4 pin headers all over i believe
Is it better to control the fans through ueif or the corsair link software? And i assume as long as its a PWM fan it can be controlled through corsairs software


----------



## Malpractis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> Yes, you have three options: Noctua, Noctua or Noctua. But seriously, they are the best. Just watch some youtube reviews on them. The only thing not to like is the price.


I, and quite a few others, prefer the pitch of the NB-eLoops to the Noctua's. In terms of performance they are quieter than the noctua's at RPM >1000, the same below that. (as per martin's testing). Though they are no better for price lol, but they do look a lot better


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Well I ended up RMA my ram and the MOBO.( x99 deluxe) Im getting alittle nervous after reading all the iffy reviews on newegg. ...How long does newegg RMA usually take?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> Well I ended up RMA my ram and the MOBO.( x99 deluxe) Im getting alittle nervous after reading all the iffy reviews on newegg. ...How long does newegg RMA usually take?


Mine was pertty quick, a few days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malpractis*
> 
> I, and quite a few others, prefer the pitch of the NB-eLoops to the Noctua's. In terms of performance they are quieter than the noctua's at RPM >1000, the same below that. (as per martin's testing). Though they are no better for price lol, but they do look a lot better


I actually like the Noctua look myself, but hey, they're in the case anyway


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektro4life*
> 
> Im on a x99 deluxe there is 4 pin headers all over i believe
> Is it better to control the fans through ueif or the corsair link software? And i assume as long as its a PWM fan it can be controlled through corsairs software


I currently have the x99-E WS. But before this I had the x99 Deluxe. (Had to take the Deluxe back to Fry's for some reason. Just opted to go with the WS after that. But the BIOS fan control is the same for both. In fact, there are more fan headers on the Deluxe with the extension card. I now have to run two sets of fans on Y cables because the WS doesn't have enough headers.)

I have Corsair Link installed as well, but never use it. I use the Asus AI's 'Fan Xpert 3' to control all fans, including those on the radiator. If you had an older mobo without PWM, the Corsair software might be a good option. But with your Deluxe, there's no need for Corsair Link. I initially went through the fan tuning wizard, which game me a good base setting, then made manual adjustments from there.

Make sure you change the fans in the BIOS to PWM controlled. They're DC by default.

And I have fans set to be controlled by the CPU in BIOS. I was a little confused by this at first. But it simply means that the fan curves will be tied to the CPU temp. As the CPU temp goes up, so do the fan RPMs.

Also, Fan Xpert seems to tune the fans better if you specify each fan's location prior to running the wizard. Options are front, bottom, top, side and back.


----------



## elektro4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> I currently have the x99-E WS. But before this I had the x99 Deluxe. (Had to take the Deluxe back to Fry's for some reason. Just opted to go with the WS after that. But the BIOS fan control is the same for both. In fact, there are more fan headers on the Deluxe with the extension card. I now have to run two sets of fans on Y cables because the WS doesn't have enough headers.)
> 
> I have Corsair Link installed as well, but never use it. I use the Asus AI's 'Fan Xpert 3' to control all fans, including those on the radiator. If you had an older mobo without PWM, the Corsair software might be a good option. But with your Deluxe, there's no need for Corsair Link. I initially went through the fan tuning wizard, which game me a good base setting, then made manual adjustments from there.
> 
> Make sure you change the fans in the BIOS to PWM controlled. They're DC by default.
> 
> And I have fans set to be controlled by the CPU in BIOS. I was a little confused by this at first. But it simply means that the fan curves will be tied to the CPU temp. As the CPU temp goes up, so do the fan RPMs.
> 
> Also, Fan Xpert seems to tune the fans better if you specify each fan's location prior to running the wizard. Options are front, bottom, top, side and back.


Oh wow awesome this will help me a ton. Thanks for the info. I will definately have to do all this once my replacement cooler arrives haha


----------



## compunerdy

I use SpeedFan and although it has a bit of a learning curve it works better than fan xpert as you can control your fans based off GPU temp which is great since I use a H100 on my GPU as well. I tried the Corsair link software and it was way too buggy.


----------



## Agenesis

Just want to report I'm getting the same exact OC with the x99-A as I did with the Deluxe. Running prime95 and with the cpu pulling 220W the vrms stayed cool just like the Deluxe at 50~60c.

Amazing value considering it's around $200 cheaper.


----------



## Wireline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> I'm not familiar the H105 but Corsair states that the H100i is designed to run at fullspeed only.
> I had mine setup with the 1-pin pump connector on the CPU header and the two SP120's on CPU_Opt via a PWM Y-splitter.
> Although I don't use AI3 at the moment, I can run Q-fan tuning in BIOS.
> The motherboard is able to detect all my fans and I can apply its preset curves or set them up manually.
> Silly question though, have you physically checked if the pump working?


Hi

No the pump is running fine and always has been, there's no issue with that (that was another poster talking about CPU cooling problems, my issue is crashing in BIOS when setting a manual fan curve). I don't bother with the Fan XPert tuning, I just wanted to show you the pictures I had to explain why I don't bother with it. I can no longer set fan speeds for some of my fans once I have used it, though the pump seems to carry on running at full speed.

I originally had my H105 fans on the CPU OPT as well, but it gave me fan error, leading me to move them to CHA3.

So let me get this right - you are running Corsair PWM fans with a Deluxe and do not experience BIOS crashing when setting a manual curve in the BIOS?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Just want to report I'm getting the same exact OC with the x99-A as I did with the Deluxe. Running prime95 and with the cpu pulling 220W the vrms stayed cool just like the Deluxe at 50~60c.
> 
> Amazing value considering it's around $200 cheaper.


Yep wont really matter unles under Ln2


----------



## oliluis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> Hi
> 
> No the pump is running fine and always has been, there's no issue with that (that was another poster talking about CPU cooling problems, my issue is crashing in BIOS when setting a manual fan curve). I don't bother with the Fan XPert tuning, I just wanted to show you the pictures I had to explain why I don't bother with it. I can no longer set fan speeds for some of my fans once I have used it, though the pump seems to carry on running at full speed.
> 
> I originally had my H105 fans on the CPU OPT as well, but it gave me fan error, leading me to move them to CHA3.
> 
> So let me get this right - you are running Corsair PWM fans with a Deluxe and do not experience BIOS crashing when setting a manual curve in the BIOS?


Let me tell you what I did on my setup: I have a corsair H100i which comes with pwm fans, it also includes a Y splitter and corsair link cable.
I decided I just wanted to use the MB to control all fans, so I didn't install the usb from the pump - so corsair link. Y also decided not to use the Y splitter and just connect the fans to CPU and CPU1 on the motherboard.
Everything works great and I was able to set them to PWM and use fan expert to configure every thing. just works and my setup is very quite.

In case you wonder:
MB X99-A
CPU 5930k
case corsair 450D - all stock fans
corsair H100i cpu cooling


----------



## Wireline

I have set my multiplier to 40 and VCore to 1.28V, BCLK is 100MHz. During stress testing I am seeing large temperature and voltage spikes in the PCH, VRM and VCCIO:

Temps:



Voltage:



Is this to be expected? Everything else in the BIOS is set to auto.


----------



## Wireline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliluis*
> 
> Let me tell you what I did on my setup: I have a corsair H100i which comes with pwm fans, it also includes a Y splitter and corsair link cable.
> I decided I just wanted to use the MB to control all fans, so I didn't install the usb from the pump - so corsair link. Y also decided not to use the Y splitter and just connect the fans to CPU and CPU1 on the motherboard.
> Everything works great and I was able to set them to PWM and use fan expert to configure every thing. just works and my setup is very quite.
> 
> In case you wonder:
> MB X99-A
> CPU 5930k
> case corsair 450D - all stock fans
> corsair H100i cpu cooling


Thanks, at least that confirms there is no particular issue with Corsair's PWM and Intel / ASUS combinations. I will play around with my fan header placements


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> I have set my multiplier to 40 and VCore to 1.28V, BCLK is 100MHz. During stress testing I am seeing large temperature and voltage spikes in the PCH, VRM and VCCIO:
> 
> Temps:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this to be expected? Everything else in the BIOS is set to auto.


Hello

This is due to either running multiple reporting utilities or system instability.


----------



## Wireline

Hi Praz

I have only AI Suite and AIDA64 that are capable of monitoring. How can I disable AI Suite's monitoring function please?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> Hi Praz
> 
> I have only AI Suite and AIDA64 that are capable of monitoring. How can I disable AI Suite's monitoring function please?


Hello

Shut down AI Suite while AIDA64 is in use.


----------



## Wireline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Shut down AI Suite while AIDA64 is in use.


Haha yes it was shut down







I had read an Intel post where a user had found a conflict with AI Suite being installed at all, so I assumed that a service of it was always running to gather data.

Anyway, I have just run ROG RealBench and used AIDA just as monitor, and there were no spikes at all. As in the Intel post, it looks like its a quirk of AIDA.


----------



## Failuyr

So I just received an Asus x99 Deluxe board, and there wasn't any sort of plastic sealing / tape sealing the product box. Is this normal?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> Haha yes it was shut down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had read an Intel post where a user had found a conflict with AI Suite being installed at all, so I assumed that a service of it was always running to gather data.
> 
> Anyway, I have just run ROG RealBench and used AIDA just as monitor, and there were no spikes at all. As in the Intel post, it looks like its a quirk of AIDA.


Hello

It is the method AI Suite uses to access the bus and polling sharing can become unpredictable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> So I just received an Asus x99 Deluxe board, and there wasn't any sort of plastic sealing / tape sealing the product box. Is this normal?


Hello

Yes this is normal.


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes this is normal.


Sweet, thanks. Just wasn't sure, seemed kind of odd on such an expensive product so I thought I'd make sure.
Thanks again.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> Sweet, thanks. Just wasn't sure, seemed kind of odd on such an expensive product so I thought I'd make sure.
> Thanks again.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> So I just received an Asus x99 Deluxe board, and there wasn't any sort of plastic sealing / tape sealing the product box. Is this normal?


Mine was the same, so I think it is normal


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> Hi
> 
> No the pump is running fine and always has been, there's no issue with that (that was another poster talking about CPU cooling problems, my issue is crashing in BIOS when setting a manual fan curve). I don't bother with the Fan XPert tuning, I just wanted to show you the pictures I had to explain why I don't bother with it. I can no longer set fan speeds for some of my fans once I have used it, though the pump seems to carry on running at full speed.
> 
> I originally had my H105 fans on the CPU OPT as well, but it gave me fan error, leading me to move them to CHA3.
> 
> So let me get this right - you are running Corsair PWM fans with a Deluxe and do not experience BIOS crashing when setting a manual curve in the BIOS?


Yep, I can run Fan Xpert tuning, change DC/PWM modes, select preset curves or finetune them to my own without issue.
My board is a Deluxe + H100i w/2x SP120 Performance (note these are not the stock SP120, i swapped them out for a pair of Performance series SP120 because they were too noisy)
I'm not familiar with H105 but the pump header on the H100i only has 1-pin as the H100i pumps are designed to run full speed only (not controllable at all).

All my fans in the system are PWM-based, and as mentioned I had no problem plugging the pump on the CPU header and the radiator fans to the CPU_OPT via PWM splitter.
I previously had the SP120s plugged directly to the Corsair pump, but eventually shift them to the motherboard headers 'cos I wanted to control them from BIOS.
In fact, other than the system freezing on me either in Windows boot or session, I never had it freeze in the BIOS eversince the time I own this board.

Likewise, I have not overclocked the system to a great extent, except for the memory running at XMP-2400, everything else is pretty much stock.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

My motherboard is in for RMA because the top heatsink had a small dent in it. Im just curious, It seems like there alot of quality control issues and DOA with this particular board (asus deluxe) on newegg. Has there been alot of talk on this threat about these issues?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Yep, I can run Fan Xpert tuning, change DC/PWM modes, select preset curves or finetune them to my own without issue.
> My board is a Deluxe + H100i w/2x SP120 Performance (note these are not the stock SP120, i swapped them out for a pair of Performance series SP120 because they were too noisy)
> I'm not familiar with H105 but the pump header on the H100i only has 1-pin as the H100i pumps are designed to run full speed only (not controllable at all).
> 
> All my fans in the system are PWM-based, and as mentioned I had no problem plugging the pump on the CPU header and the radiator fans to the CPU_OPT via PWM splitter.
> I previously had the SP120s plugged directly to the Corsair pump, but eventually shift them to the motherboard headers 'cos I wanted to control them from BIOS.
> In fact, other than the system freezing on me either in Windows boot or session, I never had it freeze in the BIOS eversince the time I own this board.
> 
> Likewise, I have not overclocked the system to a great extent, except for the memory running at XMP-2400, everything else is pretty much stock.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Ideally the pump and fans should not be on the CPU headers together. The device on the CPU Fan header defines RPM and control for CPU_OPT - so if something different is plugged into CPU_OPT it will be "limited" by the curve that works for the device plugged into CPU Fan header . While one can make this work, it is far from ideal for some setups and can cause an ill-tuned system.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ideally the pump and fans should not be on the CPU headers together. The device on the CPU Fan header defines RPM and control for CPU_OPT - so if something different is plugged into CPU_OPT it will be "limited" by the curve that works for the device plugged into CPU Fan header . While one can make this work, it is far from ideal for some setups and can cause an ill-tuned system.


So do you think I should be moving the radiator fans to the CHA headers and leave CPU_OPT empty?

BIOS can't see the radiator fans if I attach them to the pump.


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> So do you think I should be moving the radiator fans to the CHA headers and leave CPU_OPT empty?
> 
> BIOS can't see the radiator fans if I attach them to the pump.


I have the H110 and the 2 fans are on the CPU_Fan and CPU_Opt header and the pump is on a CHA header with fan control disabled for that CHA header.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> So do you think I should be moving the radiator fans to the CHA headers and leave CPU_OPT empty?
> 
> BIOS can't see the radiator fans if I attach them to the pump.


You can move the pump to a chassis fan header and set the chassis header it is on to full speed. The CPU and CPU_OPT headers should have fans of the same type on them.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> My motherboard is in for RMA because the top heatsink had a small dent in it. Im just curious, It seems like there alot of quality control issues and DOA with this particular board (asus deluxe) on newegg. Has there been alot of talk on this threat about these issues?


Not really, no. A lot of people complaining about stability though when overclocking. Make what you will of that though.

It's actually quite a contrast having been here since launch and following certain advise, as looking at many threads and forums across the pond there is a lot of misinformation and people generally having no clue what they are entering.


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can move the pump to a chassis fan header and set the chassis header it is on to full speed. The CPU and CPU_OPT headers should have fans of the same type on them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trellmor*
> 
> I have the H110 and the 2 fans are on the CPU_Fan and CPU_Opt header and the pump is on a CHA header with fan control disabled for that CHA header.


Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## hadji

Hi Raja
I need your help please

I had this Bf problem with my overclock,I have tried everything and after days of testing,could not get rid of it.
Today I tried optimized defaults,no xmp loaded and still have this bf code after sleep mode.I have to switch off the PSU to be able to reboot,and then I get a message that my overclock failed!!! without having any overclock.Do you think my ram is bad or something else.
My ram is G.Skill 2400Hz 4x4GB ,my board Asus Deluxe X99 running 1103 bios.
Please note that for a month or so I had no problem at all and I had my system overclocked to 4.5Ghz @1.325 v,xmp enabled.
Please advice me what course of action to follow,something must have happened.
Thank you


----------



## Silent Scone

Have you tried this with minimal devices plugged in?


----------



## hadji

I only have two hard disks ,wireless keyboard and mouse.I do not think these interfere in any way.
Thanks


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Hi!

I am gonna order a ASUS X99 S, Seems like the only different beside the Deluxe is that it has fewer usb ports, no wifi and a little less extra in the box, I am correct?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> Hi Raja
> Today I tried optimized defaults,no xmp loaded and still have this bf code after sleep mode.I have to switch off the PSU to be able to reboot,and then I get a message that my overclock failed!!! without having any overclock.


Hello

Waking from sleep issues are almost always some type of memory related problem if attached hardware and the operating system are OK. The overclock failed message is the result of the system being improperly shut down.


----------



## hadji

Thanks praz.
should I try a different set of ram,looks like my ram has suffered a damage in a way?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> Thanks praz.
> should I try a different set of ram,looks like my ram has suffered a damage in a way?


Hello

With default settings test with a single stick of memory using the same memory slot for each stick tested.


----------



## hadji

Thanks I will do that and see what is the problem.


----------



## SergejKiller

I'm another unlucky owner of X99 DELUXE









The motherboard has died in less then 48h after the first start.
The last steps I've done:
* Updated BIOS to the latest revision.
* Loaded Default settings in BIOS
* Selected XMP Memory Profile #2
5 seconds after the last restart the PC shout down and doesn't start anymore.

I've checked my PSU on another PC, it works just fine. So it's not a PSU issue.

When I connect PC to power source, I see that POWER and RESET leds are on. Also if I switch XMP, TPU and EPU switches I see correspondent leds also get on and off accordingly.
If I try to press "power" button, I see that LED on my PSU if getting on and immediately goes off. No Fan are spinning, no error code is shown on motherboard. I also hear a click in PSU which looks to me that OPC (over current protection) kicks in. The short circuit appears to be on EATX +12V slot on motherboard, because as soon I disconnect it from power supply I can get CPU Fan spinning. The error code on mother board says 00 then.

I'd say it exact case as described http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008. the only difference that OCP kicks in early enough to see the smoke. I want to hope that my CPU and DDR are still undamaged, but that's most likely not the case.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergejKiller*
> 
> I'm another unlucky owner of X99 DELUXE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motherboard has died in less then 48h after the first start. No overclocking was involved.
> The last steps I've done:
> * Updated BIOS to the latest revision.
> * Loaded Default settings in BIOS
> * Selected XMP Memory Profile #2
> 5 seconds after the last restart the PC shout down and doesn't start anymore.
> 
> I've checked my PSU on another PC, it works just fine. So it's not a PSU issue.
> 
> When I connect PC to power source, I see that POWER and RESET leds are on. Also if I switch XMP, TPU and EPU switches I see correspondent leds also get on and off accordingly.
> If I try to press "power" button, I see that LED on my PSU if getting on and immediately goes off. No Fan are spinning, no error code is shown on motherboard. I also hear a click in PSU which looks to me that OPC (over current protection) kicks in. The short circuit appears to be on EATX +12V slot on motherboard, because as soon I disconnect it from power supply I can get CPU Fan spinning. The error code on mother board says 00 then.
> 
> I'd say it exact case as described http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008. the only difference that OCP kicks in early enough to see the smoke. I want to hope that my CPU and DDR are still undamaged, but that's most likely not the case.


Hello

Not really important for the specific issue but it is always good to provide precise and accurate details. If an XMP profile was used there was overclocking involved. RMA the board at your place of purchase. When the replacement is received do the initial build outside the case and verify proper operation. Alos have the power supply inspected at a shop that has the equipment to do such things. Connecting to a different system is rudimentary at best.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergejKiller*
> 
> I'm another unlucky owner of X99 DELUXE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motherboard has died in less then 48h after the first start.
> The last steps I've done:
> * Updated BIOS to the latest revision.
> * Loaded Default settings in BIOS
> * Selected XMP Memory Profile #2
> 5 seconds after the last restart the PC shout down and doesn't start anymore.
> 
> I've checked my PSU on another PC, it works just fine. So it's not a PSU issue.
> 
> When I connect PC to power source, I see that POWER and RESET leds are on. Also if I switch XMP, TPU and EPU switches I see correspondent leds also get on and off accordingly.
> If I try to press "power" button, I see that LED on my PSU if getting on and immediately goes off. No Fan are spinning, no error code is shown on motherboard. I also hear a click in PSU which looks to me that OPC (over current protection) kicks in. The short circuit appears to be on EATX +12V slot on motherboard, because as soon I disconnect it from power supply I can get CPU Fan spinning. The error code on mother board says 00 then.
> 
> I'd say it exact case as described http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008. the only difference that OCP kicks in early enough to see the smoke. I want to hope that my CPU and DDR are still undamaged, but that's most likely not the case.


can't understand why asus doesn't recall all this defective boards and give us a new working revision.
I don't like to work on a board that can go up in smoke from a moment to another. And what about other components?
Who pay if it damage my RAM, CPU, GPU, HDD or PSU?


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If Memtest For Windows is properly configured playing GW2 would not be possible. It is doubtful these sticks can do 14-14-14-1T/3000MHz without 1.50V+ voltage and an extremely above average IMC. Test with 14-14-15-42-1T or 15-14-15-43-1T.


Hi again,

It took some time and patience but here it is, my proof it is possible:

CPU: 4.4
Cache: 4.4
RAM: *3000Mhz CL14-14-14-36-1-tRP8 1.395v*



Cheers


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> can't understand why asus doesn't recall all this defective boards and give us a new working revision.
> I don't like to work on a board that can go up in smoke from a moment to another. And what about other components?
> Who pay if it damage my RAM, CPU, GPU, HDD or PSU?


Well, I was lucky. RMA'ed one board and Asus replaced the other one for a X99-E WS and both dead CPU's were also RMA'ed and one replaced (goes into the X99-E WS) and for the other one I got my money back. So I am lucky that the financial impact was not that high.

The above post is exactly what happenend to me both times with the X99-DL. I have read people here responding that I was seeing ghosts, but I am not so sure that the problem is with me.

Asus will never admit that there is something wrong with the X99-DL. Not all are bad (there are people here running the board from day one without issues), so it is someting related to a specific setup or use or whatever. The financial impact af a global recall is huge and their financial position is not that great.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

I am scared of buying the ASUS X99 S :/ Seems like i have a pretty good I7 5820K (1,224V 4.5Ghz) And i dont want to kill it, (Using a MSU X99 Sli Plsu atm, not my board)

So what do you guys think? Are the S series safe?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Hi again,
> 
> It took some time and patience but here it is, my proof it is possible:
> 
> CPU: 4.4
> Cache: 4.4
> RAM: *3000Mhz CL14-14-14-36-1-tRP8 1.395v*
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


That's pretty impressive for the voltage used









Refresh is pretty high but we'll overlook that. Do some throughput tests

EDIT: just noticed one hasn't the amount correctly set.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> So do you think I should be moving the radiator fans to the CHA headers and leave CPU_OPT empty?
> 
> BIOS can't see the radiator fans if I attach them to the pump.


I have the pump wired directly to the power supply so it's always full speed and its tachometer wire to the cpu opt header, so I get the pump speed on the Aida OSD panel (almost 5000 RPM). The six Noctua radiator fans are all on the CPU header with Y connectors.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> EDIT: just noticed one hasn't the amount correctly set.


Sorry, what amount?

16GB ram
5930K = 12 threads
1325 * 12 = 15.9GB
100MB is system reserved for something i don't know about.


----------



## Silent Scone

Have a look at the screenshot









TBH you may as well leave cycle time.

Edit: + Ignore me i'm looking at the wrong screenshot now, tired


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

I think it would be nice to have some users comment on if there board has been good vs all of these bad reports?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> I think it would be nice to have some users comment on if there board has been good vs all of these bad reports?


What bad reports.

You mean the angry rage quitting when failing to pass post on unstable overclocks or the 2 or 3 boards that we know about failing?

My report is installed and under water since launch day...still here up and running and zero problems (that aren't related to unstable overclocking).

All I will say is the one user I cared to reply to regarding board failure, it turned out to be them fitting a non-standard backplate for a different socket type. Just don't believe everything you read.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What bad reports.
> 
> You mean the angry rage quitting when failing to pass post on unstable overclocks or the 2 or 3 boards that we know about failing?
> 
> My report is installed and under water since launch day...still here up and running and zero problems (that aren't related to unstable overclocking)


Glad to see yours is working great! Also, didnt ASUS implemant a firmware change to adress the very slim chance of the board burning up by changing how to board adresses the powerphases? I wonder if this latest poster whos board amy have burned up had that updated?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Hi again,
> 
> It took some time and patience but here it is, my proof it is possible:
> 
> CPU: 4.4
> Cache: 4.4
> RAM: *3000Mhz CL14-14-14-36-1-tRP8 1.395v*
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Do an AIAD64 mem bench, want to see your latency


----------



## oliluis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Yep, I can run Fan Xpert tuning, change DC/PWM modes, select preset curves or finetune them to my own without issue.
> My board is a Deluxe + H100i w/2x SP120 Performance (note these are not the stock SP120, i swapped them out for a pair of Performance series SP120 because they were too noisy)
> I'm not familiar with H105 but the pump header on the H100i only has 1-pin as the H100i pumps are designed to run full speed only (not controllable at all).
> 
> All my fans in the system are PWM-based, and as mentioned I had no problem plugging the pump on the CPU header and the radiator fans to the CPU_OPT via PWM splitter.
> I previously had the SP120s plugged directly to the Corsair pump, but eventually shift them to the motherboard headers 'cos I wanted to control them from BIOS.
> In fact, other than the system freezing on me either in Windows boot or session, I never had it freeze in the BIOS eversince the time I own this board.
> 
> Likewise, I have not overclocked the system to a great extent, except for the memory running at XMP-2400, everything else is pretty much stock.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Not sure I understand this.. The fans can connect to the pump via a Y connector and from the pump there is a one single cable with 1-pin connection. if you don't use the Y connector to connect the fans to the pump and instead use the cables directly from the fans to your cpu fan headers, then you don't need to connect the 1-pin cable to anything. the pump only needs sata power and if you want to control lights or fan speed or pump speed then you need to connect the pump using the usb cable and install the corsair link software, and also connect the fans to the Y connector and the 1-pin cable from the pump to he cpu header.

So unless you are using the corsair link software, connect the fans directly to the motherboard, and the sata cable from the pump to a sata cable from your power supply and that is it.
Am I missing something here ....


----------



## Wireline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What bad reports.
> 
> You mean the angry rage quitting when failing to pass post on unstable overclocks or the 2 or 3 boards that we know about failing?
> 
> My report is installed and under water since launch day...still here up and running and zero problems (that aren't related to unstable overclocking).
> 
> All I will say is the one user I cared to reply to regarding board failure, it turned out to be them fitting a non-standard backplate for a different socket type. Just don't believe everything you read.


My board was delivered faulty and confirmed as such by the supplier


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Do an AIAD64 mem bench, want to see your latency


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> My board was delivered faulty and confirmed as such by the supplier


DOA is completely different


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*


Your throughput is slower than my kit running at 16-18-18-39, how is that even possible. This is why I honestly don't understand why people don't just run the vendors timings half the time. The only thing which is faster is the write which could be just down to uncore speed


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*


Not quite as good as mine at 2666 CL11.

I think lower speeds with tighter timings are better for the most part.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Your throughput is slower than my kit running at 16-18-18-39, how is that even possible. This is why I honestly don't understand why people don't just run the vendors timings half the time. The only thing which is faster is the write which could be just down to uncore speed


You cant compare an 8 core to a 6 core variant.

Disable two cores and watch your speeds get reduced by a lot.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Your throughput is slower than my kit running at 16-18-18-39, how is that even possible. This is why I honestly don't understand why people don't just run the vendors timings half the time. The only thing which is faster is the write which could be just down to uncore speed


Memory is not all about throughput you know, everything is so much more rersponsive whith a lower latency. Less micro stuttering in games, better mouse and keyboard response, just opening a window feels faster. I don't care one bit about the extra throughput when the ram already is above 60GB throughput, it's not the throughput that is holding it back. I think that if you say things like this you are probably running these timings at 2T which alone makes a big difference in the overall feeling of your system.

+ i like overclocking ram


----------



## Wireline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> DOA is completely different


Not DOA, faulty. Are you going to need a defect report from a supplier to accept this? You're being a bit weird man.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Not quite as good as mine at 2666 CL11.










what is your latency? I opted for 3000 CL14 1T because i was told it would hardly be possible with these sticks below 1.5+v, I just had to proof it is possbile.

I may be able to improve some of the other timings a bit more so i can lower my latency a bit further but i think i am reaching the limits of these sticks/IMC.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wireline*
> 
> Not DOA, faulty. Are you going to need a defect report from a supplier to accept this? You're being a bit weird man.


No but you need to look up the meaning of DOA. I would get your understanding of terminology right before getting sarcastic, that's my domain


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Memory is not all about throughput you know, everything is so much more rersponsive whith a lower latency. Less micro stuttering in games, better mouse and keyboard response, just opening a window is much faster. I don't care one bit about the extra throughput when the ram already is above 60GB throughput, it's not the throughput that is holding it back. I think that if you say things like this you are probably running these timings at 2T which alone makes a big difference in the overall feeling of your pc.


You won't notice it at all. My L2 is 2ns quicker and your memory is showing 5ns quicker. I hope it was worth it







. You should get a respectable 3200 out of that kit.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Another good report here --

ASUS X99-E WS, purchased late september built early October. i7-5960X.

BCLK: 104 CPU @ x44 for 4576 MHz, Cache @ x39 for 4056 MHz.
VCCIn: Auto. LLC 7. results in a range from 1.7 to 1.91 volts generally.
VCore: adaptive mode, Offset +0.075v, OC Volts 1.225, total VID of 1.3, SpeedStep and adaptive voltage and other settings result in a range from very low v to 1.312v
VCache: offset mode, +0.310 resulting in around 1.215 to 1.228v
VCCSA (system agent): +0.271v resulting in 1.088v
All 1.05 voltages tweaked to 1.0625 (probably unnecessary)

Memory at 104 x 1.33 x 20 = 2766 MHz on 1.25 volts (had to set 1.26 to get 1.25), 64 GB G.Skill F4-2800C15Q2-64, passes MemTest Pro overnight with 15-15-15-38-2T

Boot drive: Samsung SP941, dual booting Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu 14.04

Fast short-term storage / Projects drive: 3 @ Samsung 840 EVO SSD 128Gb in RAID 0

Big bucket storage: WD Red Pro 4TB

... This rig has been stable enough to need no reboot for over a week, handles sleep and wake fine, has been a joy since I settled in with these voltages/frequencies/timings.

This has been the best build / overclock / test / enjoy cycle I've ever had. By a wide margin. The new BIOS and IVR and IMC behavior was strange at first but I learned.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You won't notice it at all. My L2 is 2ns quicker and your memory is showing 5ns quicker. I hope it was worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You should get a respectable 3200 out of that kit.


Well, at least i have bragging rights now


----------



## Silent Scone

It's a good kit for sure


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Not quite as good as mine at 2666 CL11.
> 
> I think lower speeds with tighter timings are better for the most part.
> You cant compare an 8 core to a 6 core variant.
> 
> Disable two cores and watch your speeds get reduced by a lot.


3200 has trumped 3000 in every instance I've seen thus far, but I did neglect it was a 5930


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Not quite as good as mine at 2666 CL11.
> 
> I think lower speeds with tighter timings are better for the most part.
> You cant compare an 8 core to a 6 core variant.
> 
> Disable two cores and watch your speeds get reduced by a lot.


You're running 4.7GHz? Is that stable for at least a couple hours? You must have some uber water cooling! What's your core volts? I'm totally envious - I'm barely at 4.6







.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What bad reports.
> 
> You mean the angry rage quitting when failing to pass post on unstable overclocks or the 2 or 3 boards that we know about failing?
> 
> My report is installed and under water since launch day...still here up and running and zero problems (that aren't related to unstable overclocking).
> 
> All I will say is the one user I cared to reply to regarding board failure, it turned out to be them fitting a non-standard backplate for a different socket type. Just don't believe everything you read.


2 or 3 boards? Ok man, we get it, you have a good board but your "everyone is an idiot that has a faulty board" crap is getting pretty old. There are lots of people with bad boards and every forum from all suppliers. Every single one of my 3 WS boards was confirmed faulty by either Newegg or Asus themselves. New tech will have problems, bad boards will be out there, we all know it.
You've become some weird Asus cult member since the beginning of the thread. You used to just like the board, now you've just become some prechy guy on the Asus thread. People are on here because these boards are finiky as hell when OC'd, more so than other generations for sure. Sure lots of the problems are user error but man, you've got to take it down a notch. You seem like a smart guy but there are better ways to get your point across than being a dick.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> 2 or 3 boards? Ok man, we get it, you have a good board but your "*everyone is an idiot that has a faulty board" crap is getting pretty old*. There are lots of people with bad boards and every forum from all suppliers. Every single one of my 3 WS boards was confirmed faulty by either Newegg or Asus themselves. New tech will have problems, bad boards will be out there, we all know it.
> You've become some weird Asus cult member since the beginning of the thread. You used to just like the board, now you've just become some prechy guy on the Asus thread. People are on here because these boards are finiky as hell when OC'd, more so than other generations for sure. Sure lots of the problems are user error but man, you've got to take it down a notch. You seem like a smart guy but there are better ways to get your point across than being a dick.


You said it not me. Wasn't quite what I was saying, though. They're only finiky because they're new. X79 took 2 years to mature properly. They're no more faulty, defective or anything else than any other platform to date. The learning curve is just slightly steeper than other platforms, and as a new platform, you get more end users reporting problems.

Ask yourself which is more ridiculous, people thinking there is an evident problem even though there are many happy users, or that once you filter out user error there aren't really many failures to be concerned about. It's more preachy to have a defective board and scream bloody murder that there is some kind of 'problem'. You see more people quick to jump on the band wagon. If my motherboard suddenly failed, the first thing I'd be doing is looking into what could have possibly caused it. It's actually really hard to kill hardware, although some people make it look easy.

If you truly had 3 faulty boards in a row, and by that I mean legitimately faulty, not firmware or peripheral related in a ROW. Then I pity you, because those odds are honestly stupidly high.

Of course there are defective items potentially sitting on the shelves, this can be said for any product.

Duh.


----------



## Wireline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No but you need to look up the meaning of DOA. I would get your understanding of terminology right before getting sarcastic, that's my domain


It wasn't sarcasm, it was a criticism - you are being strange and oddly defensive about this. No one is saying all ASUS boards are defective, but it is irrational of you to say that there are only three that are, as you began with. I can understand brand loyalty but I think you are bordering on a weird sort of denialism.

If it makes you feel at all better, my replacement Deluxe is working fine.


----------



## Wireline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You said it not me. Wasn't quite what I was saying, though. They're only finiky because they're new. X79 took 2 years to mature properly. They're no more faulty, defective or anything else than any other platform to date. The learning curve is just slightly steeper than other platforms, and as a new platform, you get more end users reporting problems.
> 
> Ask yourself which is more ridiculous, *people thinking there is an evident problem even though there are many happy users, or that once you filter out user error there aren't really many failures to be concerned about. It's more preachy to have a defective board and scream bloody murder that there is some kind of 'problem'. You see more people quick to jump on the band wago*n. If my motherboard suddenly failed, the first thing I'd be doing is looking into what could have possibly caused it. It's actually really hard to kill hardware, although some people make it look easy.
> 
> If you truly had 3 faulty boards in a row, and by that I mean legitimately faulty, not firmware or peripheral related in a ROW. Then I pity you, because those odds are honestly stupidly high.
> 
> Of course there are defective items potentially sitting on the shelves, this can be said for any product.
> 
> Duh.


Ah OK I see why you are getting upset. I don;t care if there is some deeper issue with the Deluxes, I wouldnt know. I just thought it was daft of you to say there were "only three".


----------



## Silent Scone

Lets be honest to assume I literally meant two or three is stupid in itself. Also, nobody is getting upset. My point to you was merely that defective on arrival is the same as faulty out of the box. Where words fail me, I may use sarcasm. This is not getting upset


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Hi again,
> 
> It took some time and patience but here it is, my proof it is possible:
> 
> CPU: 4.4
> Cache: 4.4
> RAM: *3000Mhz CL14-14-14-36-1-tRP8 1.395v*
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Just a heads up









Well done, although you've assigned too much memory there for 16GB of memory. The OS needs space so you should leave at the very least the space the OS needs outside the test. If you don't you will be thrashing the swap file during the test. Most of the time the OS needs up to 1GB of memory to operate (usually leave 1.5GB for the OS and other processes). You can check how much space your OS needs before you start Memtest in Task Manager.


----------



## djgar

Raja, is there a new X99-A BIOS coming out soon mirroring the changes in the latest Deluxe BIOS? Just wondering If I should wait before embarking in OC quests which would have to be repeated







. Thanks!


----------



## Agenesis

AI Suite accidentally set my VTTDDR to 1v. Is that a safe voltage?


----------



## scottygsxr1300

Hi All, I'm new here,

Has anyone else had issues getting Asus X99E WS board to POST on bench test or in case with error d6 and VGA MB error light staying on, No video out signal? Other MB POST lights seem to pass their tests. If so how did you resolve?

Right now only CPU cooler and video card is hooked up. I know video card works in other rig .

Does EATX12V_1 also
need to be connected to post?

Thank you

Not sure about version since I don't have video yet
.
Support/bug request template

Motherboard model: X99 e ws

UEFI Version:

CPU: 5930k

Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: G.skill ripsaws 4 f4-2800c16q-16grk only one 8gb stick right not
GPU:

SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: none yet will be Samsung SSD 850 pro 256gb

PSU: Rosewill 1300 lightning

USB Devices (model/version number): none yet

Monitor: asus vg248

CPU Cooler: Antec kuhler 1250

PC CASE: Thematake core v71

Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? Win 6 pro 64

Drivers Installed (include version):

Any third Party temp/voltage software installed:

System Overclocked (provide details)? no


----------



## djgar

^^^ Windows 6 ???


----------



## scottygsxr1300

Will be Win7 pro sorry


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is your latency? I opted for 3000 CL14 1T because i was told it would hardly be possible with these sticks below 1.5+v, I just had to proof it is possbile.
> 
> I may be able to improve some of the other timings a bit more so i can lower my latency a bit further but i think i am reaching the limits of these sticks/IMC.


Mine is 48.5ns last i checked.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 3200 has trumped 3000 in every instance I've seen thus far, but I did neglect it was a 5930


Yep makes those 2 extra cores seem to add +10k on throughput.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You're running 4.7GHz? Is that stable for at least a couple hours? You must have some uber water cooling! What's your core volts? I'm totally envious - I'm barely at 4.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Game/realbench stable.. But volts required is a ton almost 1.5v Lol.. I have 1 ax360 rad + 1ax240 rad + raystorm cpu block. Load temps for realbench is high 60s..
I wont bother to try other stuff like prime95 as i only game on this machine. Im not worried about degradation, getting a 6960x when its released.


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## Margammor

Running the RVE now with great pleasure and without issues. X99-E WS on its way as well.

The RVE runs smooth with a moderate OC at 4,2 MHz and RAM at default xmp and nothing else tuned. After either using AIS (mostly Fan Expert) or after waking up from sleep I get post errors 96 and 64 a lot. A cold boot solves it in one time. Any settings that will solve these small issues?


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can move the pump to a chassis fan header and set the chassis header it is on to full speed. The CPU and CPU_OPT headers should have fans of the same type on them.


IMHO You should never put the pump power connector on a MB header(any)
It should always be connected to the power supply directly because they draw too
much current for the header .I would have thought that would be watercooling 101
thanks


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> IMHO You should never put the pump power connector on a MB header(any)
> It should always be connected to the power supply directly because they draw too
> much current for the header .I would have thought that would be watercooling 101
> thanks


The pump on the Corsair H110 needs 5.76 Watts, using a motherboard header is fine and even recommended in the manual. Other Corsair coolers have similar power requirements.


----------



## z3razerviper

Hello has anyone else been having problems with add in sound cards my soundblaster zxr does not seem to like this chipset it just sometimes decides its not recognized or when it is just stops outputing sound. Note I have tried it in multiple slots. Seems to work fine in my other pc.


----------



## velocd

Probably a dumb question, but..

For a 40-lane CPU (5930k), will I still have optimal performance installing one GTX 970 in Slot 1 and the 2nd GTX 970 in Slot 5? I understand all the long slots are 16x PCIe 3.0 for 40-lane CPUs. However, the onboard SLI switch LED is indicating Slot 1 and Slot 4 for 2-way, but I would prefer slot 5 for the 2nd card due to increased airflow.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Hello has anyone else been having problems with add in sound cards my soundblaster zxr does not seem to like this chipset it just sometimes decides its not recognized or when it is just stops outputing sound. Note I have tried it in multiple slots. Seems to work fine in my other pc.


Latest BIOS? Seen this issue here before: the sound card in PCIEX16_5. In the UEFI set PCIEX16_5 to X4 Mode


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> IMHO You should never put the pump power connector on a MB header(any)
> It should always be connected to the power supply directly because they draw too
> much current for the header .I would have thought that would be watercooling 101
> thanks


Does it really?? Do you want to take that chance ? why even have to worry about that problem it just takes one problem out of the loop.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

@velocd
how has your system been running? I had the same ram and a 5820k. One of my sticks was bad so I had to RMA. Just curious if your system is going strong.

Also, have any of you guys tried the latest bios from asus version 1103? Has it fixed any of your issues?


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Latest BIOS? Seen this issue here before: the sound card in PCIEX16_5. In the UEFI set PCIEX16_5 to X4 Mode


Yea i am on the latest bios. I will try your suggestion problem is it takes 3 to 5 hours for the problem to happen tempted to just use the on board sound. How is the quality of the crystal sound 2 on the asus boards compared to the zxr

Update I have been looking thru the manual again it appears something is special about the PCIEX16_2 slot is that where the audio card belongs? Currently my video card is blocking it kinda seems like an odd place to put the sound card for a board designed for sli.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Yea i am on the latest bios. I will try your suggestion problem is it takes 3 to 5 hours for the problem to happen tempted to just use the on board sound. How is the quality of the crystal sound 2 on the asus boards compared to the zxr
> 
> Update I have been looking thru the manual again it appears something is special about the PCIEX16_2 slot is that where the audio card belongs? Currently my video card is blocking it kinda seems like an odd place to put the sound card for a board designed for sli.


PCIEX16_5 is the one, not PCIEX16_2. I am a videographer, so I use an external more high end sound card and studio monitors. So no idea on Crystal sound 2 and the ZXR, to me that is no sound


----------



## z3razerviper

I was looking at your board online and I noticed that PCIEX16_5 appears to be "just" a 4x slot on my board all of them are x16







. I have been seeing somewhere else that the creative has trouble with x16 slots.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> I was looking at your board online and I noticed that PCIEX16_5 appears to be "just" a 4x slot on my board all of them are x16


Hello

None of the ASUS X99 boards provide x16 bandwidth for all PCIe x16 slots when all of the slots are populated.


----------



## z3razerviper

I realize that but i was saying none of my slots are dedicated x4 slots


----------



## hadji

Hi Raja
I have posted my problem on page 373.
After few days of trials to come up with a solution I failed.

I have set everything to stock,optimised defaults and memory not on XML.
I have run memtest86 for 8 hours with no error.i have also run prime95 custom blend with 10000mb memory out of 16gb installed for 90 mins with no problem.
I assume memory ok.i then left the PC to sleep for few minutes and woke it up,bF error returned,I had to switch off pus and reboot.
I then went in the bios and upped the vacs a from 0.888 to 1.000v and tried the sleep/wake cycle two three times with no problem.This is not a proof that problem is gone because yesterday I had all day the PC sleeping and waking up for several time intervals 2-3mins to few hours with no problem and suddenly again this bf code appeared.

My question is shouldn't the PC work perfectly if on stock everything? And secondly is there a possibility bios 1103 has a problem,because this problem if I remember well started with this.
My last question is what do I do?
I just remind everybody that I had an otherwise stable overclock at 4.4 ghz running OCCT for more than one hour.

Desperate!!!!!

Thank you for reading


----------



## Silent Scone

Are you adamant all your settings are the same as before?


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 
> Just a heads up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, although you've assigned too much memory there for 16GB of memory. The OS needs space so you should leave at the very least the space the OS needs outside the test. If you don't you will be thrashing the swap file during the test. Most of the time the OS needs up to 1GB of memory to operate (usually leave 1.5GB for the OS and other processes). You can check how much space your OS needs before you start Memtest in Task Manager.


It don't think it was to much, one of the instances is all unused memory, around 99.8% of total ram was used including the system itself.

I need some help. Although the overclock is perfectly stable it still has problems when the system is cold after being turned off the whole night.. Sometimes the system won't post and i need to try 2-3 times also the system sometimes gives mem errors untill it is warmed up. VCCSA is not an option, upping the VCCSA or lowering it makes ram overclock unstable so i am excactly at the sweet spot. What are my options to fix this?


----------



## Silent Scone

Have you tried playing with eventual DRAM voltage?

E.g DRAM Voltage 1.42v - eventual DRAM voltage 1.395v


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you tried playing with eventual DRAM voltage?
> 
> E.g DRAM Voltage 1.42v - eventual DRAM voltage 1.395v


Already done; voltage at boot is 1.43, eventual is 1.395.


----------



## hadji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> Hi Raja
> I have posted my problem on page 373.
> After few days of trials to come up with a solution I failed.
> 
> I have set everything to stock,optimised defaults and memory not on XML.
> I have run memtest86 for 8 hours with no error.i have also run prime95 custom blend with 10000mb memory out of 16gb installed for 90 mins with no problem.
> I assume memory ok.i then left the PC to sleep for few minutes and woke it up,bF error returned,I had to switch off pus and reboot.
> I then went in the bios and upped the vacs a from 0.888 to 1.000v and tried the sleep/wake cycle two three times with no problem.This is not a proof that problem is gone because yesterday I had all day the PC sleeping and waking up for several time intervals 2-3mins to few hours with no problem and suddenly again this bf code appeared.
> 
> My question is shouldn't the PC work perfectly if on stock everything? And secondly is there a possibility bios 1103 has a problem,because this problem if I remember well started with this.
> My last question is what do I do?
> I just remind everybody that I had an otherwise stable overclock at 4.4 ghz running OCCT for more than one hour.
> 
> Desperate!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for reading


Even with the stable overclock of 4.4Ghz I was getting this bF error randomly after sleep mode ,may few sleep/wake cycles were ok and suddenly this bF q code


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> It don't think it was to much, one of the instances is all unused memory, around 99.8% of total ram was used including the system itself.
> 
> I need some help. Although the overclock is perfectly stable it still has problems when the system is cold after being turned off the whole night.. Sometimes the system won't post and i need to try 2-3 times also the system sometimes gives mem errors untill it is warmed up. VCCSA is not an option, upping the VCCSA or lowering it makes ram overclock unstable so i am excactly at the sweet spot. What are my options to fix this?


Are you basing "perfectly stable" on the memory test?


----------



## velocd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> @velocd
> how has your system been running? I had the same ram and a 5820k. One of my sticks was bad so I had to RMA. Just curious if your system is going strong.
> 
> Also, have any of you guys tried the latest bios from asus version 1103? Has it fixed any of your issues?


Are you referring to the system in my signature? If so, that system ran flawless at that configuration for 4 years. I'm now upgrading to a x99 Deluxe system that I haven't put in my signature yet as I'm still waiting on my heatsink and CPU to arrive.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> It don't think it was to much, one of the instances is all unused memory, around 99.8% of total ram was used including the system itself.


It was too much. The swap file was likely swapping memory out like crazy. The os occupies beyong 1gb quite easily.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Anyone had experience with ASUS X99 S? ordered one yesterday from a norwegian retailer, Cant wait, also ordered a 5820K, Using a rig now with 5820K, its stable at 4.5Ghz 1.22V, First time i got a good chip ever! my i7 4770K did 4.5Ghz 1.290V, not so bad, but not this good









Asus X99 S looks so good, doing a black/white build with the define R5.


----------



## compunerdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ideally the pump and fans should not be on the CPU headers together. The device on the CPU Fan header defines RPM and control for CPU_OPT - so if something different is plugged into CPU_OPT it will be "limited" by the curve that works for the device plugged into CPU Fan header . While one can make this work, it is far from ideal for some setups and can cause an ill-tuned system.


I have a Corsair H110 hooked to my CPU.. Fans on CPU_Fan and pump on CPU_OPT and the pump is always at 1500 while the fans can run their curve just fine without effecting the pump. Not sure if this only works for my particular setup or what but it does work fine. Maybe the H110 is designed to only allow for running at full speed??


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Are you basing "perfectly stable" on the memory test?


No i figured the instability comes from the memory/IMC. Perfectly stable means a few hours OCCTPT.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> No i figured the instability comes from the memory/IMC. Perfectly stable means a few hours OCCTPT.


If you're really struggling to find a voltage that solves your post problem then you might just have to back off. It's not worth fretting over.

For the sake of having to fart about in the morning to get it to post for the tiny fractions of seconds you're gaining by lowering the cache latency that low...suck it up







.

Post and cold starts are the most cantankerous part of this platform


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It was too much. The swap file was likely swapping memory out like crazy. The os occupies beyong 1gb quite easily.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> I have a Corsair H110 hooked to my CPU.. Fans on CPU_Fan and pump on CPU_OPT and the pump is always at 1500 while the fans can run their curve just fine without effecting the pump. Not sure if this only works for my particular setup or what but it does work fine. Maybe the H110 is designed to only allow for running at full speed??


Hello

This is the expected behavior if the CPU header is set to PWM in the UEFI.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you're really struggling to find a voltage that solves your post problem then you might just have to back off. It's not worth fretting over.
> 
> For the sake of having to fart about in the morning to get it to post for the tiny fractions of seconds you're gaining by lowering the cache latency that low...suck it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Post and cold starts are the most cantankerous part of this platform










I think i will but i thought i may had missed something. Thanks for the help though!


----------



## Silent Scone

You can try disabling memory training also if you haven't already and testing the memory again, may or may not help


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> I was looking at your board online and I noticed that PCIEX16_5 appears to be "just" a 4x slot on my board all of them are x16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have been seeing somewhere else that the creative has trouble with x16 slots.


;-) It is a soundcard, so why do you need x16 then? x4 is more than enough bandwidth for a soundcard too much actually. Depending on what cards populate your slots on the X99-E WS not all of your slots will be X16 anyhow....


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> I have a Corsair H110 hooked to my CPU.. Fans on CPU_Fan and pump on CPU_OPT and the pump is always at 1500 while the fans can run their curve just fine without effecting the pump. Not sure if this only works for my particular setup or what but it does work fine. Maybe the H110 is designed to only allow for running at full speed??


My Kraken X61 is attached the same way more or less. Pump is at full speed all the time (and it is supposed to be like that) and the fans react to CPU temp, which is ok as well. Temps at average load are 28-30C for the CPU.


----------



## [email protected]

A Praz said above, it depends if the fans or pump are PWM or DC. Either way, the best course of action is not to run fans and the pump on CPU and CPU_OPT together.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you're really struggling to find a voltage that solves your post problem then you might just have to back off. It's not worth fretting over.
> 
> For the sake of having to fart about in the morning to get it to post for the tiny fractions of seconds you're gaining by lowering the cache latency that low...suck it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Post and cold starts are the most cantankerous part of this platform


Hey, it's a hobby project -you need to take up the challenge







. I had to back off to 4.56 for daily use without wondering, but the DDR4-3127 and 3900 NB works out nice.


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> ;-) It is a soundcard, so why do you need x16 then? x4 is more than enough bandwidth for a soundcard too much actually. Depending on what cards populate your slots on the X99-E WS not all of your slots will be X16 anyhow....


You misunderstand EVERY slot on the WS board is capable of x16 i have no dedicated x4 slot. I know they cant all be used with an x16 device at the same time but it still means I dont have a slot that is x4 only which the creative zxr seems to like.


----------



## Nichismo

Would any X99 Deluxe owners be interested in selling me their M.2 x4 PCI card? I want a RAID setup and I dont like the look of the vertical slot next to the memory (and I believe my memory waterblock may be potentially blocking it anyway), and I also would like my PCI cards to match each other. Regardless, the color and look of the ASUS provided card looks so much better than the bulkier, vibrant green PCB on all the OEM cards I see.

Im reasonable but I dont want to pay more than 50$


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Would any X99 Deluxe owners be interested in selling me their M.2 x4 PCI card? I want a RAID setup


Hello

RAID using PCIE drives can only be done at the operating system level. As such the array will not be bootable.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> RAID using PCIE drives can only be done at the operating system level. As such the array will not be bootable.


awwwww lame.... Even with a add-in RAID controller?

Thanks for the heads up though! big piece of information.... would have been pretty darn upset!


----------



## hadji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> Even with the stable overclock of 4.4Ghz I was getting this bF error randomly after sleep mode ,may few sleep/wake cycles were ok and suddenly this bF q code


I have
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> Even with the stable overclock of 4.4Ghz I was getting this bF error randomly after sleep mode ,may few sleep/wake cycles were ok and suddenly this bF q code


Hi Raja

I got no reply and I do not know why.I know you must be very busy but I need your advice .

In a final effort I have raised the Vccsa to 1.000 v to see if this voltage was causing the problem even at stock.Went through the sleep/wake cycles 5-6 times from few minutes to 2-3 hours
and left it overnight.In the morning I found the pc with the bF error displayed and the pc in boot-reboot unsuccessful cycle.
I cannot believe that at stock,no xmp anyone needs to start changing thes voltages to get a stable rig.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Sorry, what amount?
> 
> 16GB ram
> 5930K = 12 threads
> *1325 * 12 = 15.9GB*
> 100MB is system reserved for something i don't know about.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*


Thanks for showing us how much space the OS consumes on your system at a minimum - you assigned 15.9GB to Memtest when your OS consumes 851MB of space at a minimum. This causes issues for the test as the system then has to use the swap file. I would have assinged no more than 14.9GB just to give the OS enough breathing room (background services that sometimes pop up). Anyway, you obviously feel you know what is right as you told us you don't think this is a problem, so good luck.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hey, it's a hobby project -you need to take up the challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had to back off to 4.56 for daily use without wondering, but the DDR4-3127 and 3900 NB works out nice.


It's more the latency he's running at which is probably why he's experiencing post trouble


----------



## [email protected]

The Memtest strategy needs some improvement also


----------



## Silent Scone

assuming the memory is actually OS stable I hasten to add, yeah


----------



## Denilson

Hello what is the best ddr4 for 380 $ for deluxe mb....

I want to buy panrama ninja 2800 or 3000 is that ok for deluxe...??


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson*
> 
> Hello what is the best ddr4 for 380 $ for deluxe mb....
> 
> I want to buy panrama ninja 2800 or 3000 is that ok for deluxe...??


This kit gets my vote.

http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/HX430C15PB2K4_16.pdf


----------



## hallster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This kit gets my vote.
> 
> http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/HX430C15PB2K4_16.pdf


I'll second that! Picked up one of these kits in a Black Friday deal and it's rock solid on my X99-S. The heatspreaders are pretty tall but if you're watercooling or using a small air cooler, you should be OK.


----------



## Denilson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hallster*
> 
> I'll second that! Picked up one of these kits in a Black Friday deal and it's rock solid on my X99-S. The heatspreaders are pretty tall but if you're watercooling or using a small air cooler, you should be OK.


I will use nzxt kraken x61....will be that ok ???


----------



## hallster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson*
> 
> I will use nzxt kraken x61....will be that ok ???


Can't see that being a problem. I use an EK Supremacy Evo CPU waterblock and there's loads of room.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson*
> 
> I will use nzxt kraken x61....will be that ok ???


Yes it will







The cooelr shoud give you some decent headroom with overclocking aswell


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You can try disabling memory training also if you haven't already and testing the memory again, may or may not help


Its not diabled yet, thought about trying that. Are there any disadvantages when disabling memory training? I have no idea what memory training does.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Its not diabled yet, thought about trying that. Are there any disadvantages when disabling memory training? I have no idea what memory training does.


I would do that only AFTER establishing stability for memory settings. Once you have stable settings, then disable it... tho I've never had to do so. Raja and Praz are experts on this, follow their recs.
Weird thing with my cpu and 2800 LPX kit, is in order to get 3000T1 to be Q-code free on 125 strap I had to lower VSA to 0.90-0.95V from 1.000V (which is good for 3200 on strap 100).


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah in truth if the memory is stable you shouldn't really have to disable training, you will possibly want to test the memory again after doing so as well. Just as a last resort in order to clear your post instability.

If there is enough of a discrepancy during training though it can help. Again, you just have to make sure your memory is definitely stable after doing so


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah bro - I'm just not sure (at all) what the consequence of disabling memory training is especially when trying to tune the ram in... well, except that it can help get past the bd, bf q-code.
lol - "but for" using memtest pro, I'd still be happily running much lower timings! (and probably corrupting the install over time, I;m sure)
Was hoping Raja or Praz would have had time by now to do a short "white paper" on DDR4... (hint







)


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> Sounds good, I shall go get some.


hope these are good for the XP941...


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> hope these are good for the XP941...


Did you have overheating issues?


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Did you have overheating issues?


None tbh, but I thought I'd buy these as a safeguard for the chips anyway.


----------



## djgar

I put a bunch of those on my two OCZ drives, just in case


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I would do that only AFTER establishing stability for memory settings. Once you have stable settings, then disable it... tho I've never had to do so. Raja and Praz are experts on this, follow their recs.
> Weird thing with my cpu and 2800 LPX kit, is in order to get 3000T1 to be Q-code free on 125 strap I had to lower VSA to 0.90-0.95V from 1.000V (which is good for 3200 on strap 100).


I already posted a screenshot of a memtest run (but these get lost in the big amount of posts in the thread







) of more then 11 hours so i have determined my stable settings. I only have Q-code when system is cold and ram voltage does not fix it. I rather not disable ram training so i lowered the VCSSA voltage like your said, that fixed the Q-code issues so that was very helpfull!







Pitty though that ram gives memtest errors with a low system agent







I will now try lowering VCSSA from my desktop stable setting to a point it is enough for stability but not to much for posting.


----------



## Joa3d43

...a 5960x /4750 - DDR4 3250 / 3dmark11 sub...getting closer to the 'dial-in' ...Unicore @ 4250 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9097778


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Thanks for showing us how much space the OS consumes on your system at a minimum - you assigned 15.9GB to Memtest when your OS consumes 851MB of space at a minimum. This causes issues for the test as the system then has to use the swap file. I would have assinged no more than 14.9GB just to give the OS enough breathing room (background services that sometimes pop up). Anyway, you obviously feel you know what is right as you told us you don't think this is a problem, so good luck.


Oops sorry, that is a typo, it is 11 * 1325 + 1 unused memory instance which indeed may be to much. I will redo with your tips. Thanks for the help and sorry for my ignorance!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah bro - I'm just not sure (at all) what the consequence of disabling memory training is especially when trying to tune the ram in... well, except that it can help get past the bd, bf q-code.
> lol - "but for" using memtest pro, I'd still be happily running much lower timings! (and probably corrupting the install over time, I;m sure)
> Was hoping Raja or Praz would have had time by now to do a short "white paper" on DDR4... (hint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You shouldn't disable it when timing tampering lol. Raja has said previously that if there is enough drift in training it can cause problems. So if you know your memory to be stable once it has passed post successfully you can then disable it. As I say though the only downside to this as I discovered not long ago is that if the training drifts one last time on reboot after you've disabled it then your system may not be stable. Hence retest one last time after doing so. Seeing as he's running that ram probably to the edge of what it can do at that voltage, I can see that possibly helping him (assuming the memory is definitely OS stable)

Long story short if you're stable, you don't need mem training


----------



## FreeElectron

I have installed an X99 rig for a friend of mine.


CPU : 5820k
Motherboard : ASUS X99 DELUXE
System Memory : Gskill Ripjaws 4 4x8GB 2133 C15
Graphics Cards :
MSI GTX 970 4G
MSI GTX 970 4G

STORAGE :
WD Black 4TB
WD Black 4TB
SAMSUNG SSD 850 PRO 1TB


The question is which drivers should i install (ordered by importance)?


----------



## Nichismo

Does anyone know that if a dedicated RAID controller would enable me to boot from a M.2 raid configuration?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Does anyone know that if a dedicated RAID controller would enable me to boot from a M.2 raid configuration?


Hello

An installed RAID card would be irrelevant wouldn't it? The M.2 drives would not be connected to it. Didn't I already respond to your proposed RAIDing of multiple M.2 drives?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Does anyone know that if a dedicated RAID controller would enable me to boot from a M.2 raid configuration?


Read:

http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/samsung-xp941-m-2-pcie-ssds-raid-0-worlds-smallest-ssd-combination-hits-2gbs/

So it is a no go as the controllers have no bios. S that leaves you with only one option, a super fast PCIe SSD like the tested Mushkin. I have the Samsung M.2 as a boot drive and use the other one as a cache drive for Photoshop and Premiere Pro and Lightroom. I also have a Revodrive 350 as a project disk, but could not get that one working as a boot drive when installing Win 8.1, so I went for the M.2.


----------



## Cefiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I have installed an X99 rig for a friend of mine.
> 
> 
> CPU : 5820k
> Motherboard : ASUS X99 DELUXE
> System Memory : Gskill Ripjaws 4 4x8GB 2133 C15
> Graphics Cards :
> MSI GTX 970 4G
> MSI GTX 970 4G
> 
> STORAGE :
> WD Black 4TB
> WD Black 4TB
> SAMSUNG SSD 850 PRO 1TB
> 
> 
> The question is which drivers should i install (ordered by importance)?


Chipset drivers always first, asmedia sata if needed ...

May I you request some picture of the layout of that sli? Specifically I'm interested to see how much room the second 970 gtx blocks form the bottom end of the mainboard PCB

Cheers


----------



## hadji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> I have
> Hi Raja
> 
> I got no reply and I do not know why.I know you must be very busy but I need your advice .
> 
> In a final effort I have raised the Vccsa to 1.000 v to see if this voltage was causing the problem even at stock.Went through the sleep/wake cycles 5-6 times from few minutes to 2-3 hours
> and left it overnight.In the morning I found the pc with the bF error displayed and the pc in boot-reboot unsuccessful cycle.
> I cannot believe that at stock,no xmp anyone needs to start changing thes voltages to get a stable rig.
> Thanks


Hi Raja

It looks like there is a problem with this bF q code.This is not right,there is a problem and as ASUS you should see it.Most people get rid of it by just disabling the sleep mode.
That is what I did.All people with this problem have exactly the same symptoms,i won't list them here.
I expected Raja to give me an answer,he did not,i am an Asus customer and I expected a reply.Is this the official X99 Asus support?
Thank you


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> Hi Raja
> 
> It looks like there is a problem with this bF q code.This is not right,there is a problem and as ASUS you should see it.Most people get rid of it by just disabling the sleep mode.
> That is what I did.All people with this problem have exactly the same symptoms,i won't list them here.
> I expected Raja to give me an answer,he did not,i am an Asus customer and I expected a reply.Is this the official X99 Asus support?
> Thank you


BF is currently unlisted but it almost always relates to *memory or cache instability*. In other words there is nothing wrong with your board other than your overclock settings are not stable for your CPU / RAM.

If your system does this at stock with stock memory frequencies on fail safe settings then you may have an argument.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> An installed RAID card would be irrelevant wouldn't it? The M.2 drives would not be connected to it. Didn't I already respond to your proposed RAIDing of multiple M.2 drives?


I dont know man, thats why Im asking. Im not familiar at all with dedicated RAID controllers, nor PCI configurations aside from GPUs, so I figured I could simply make a quick post (the second one as well, I responded to your post with this question but you didn't notice it), rather than read multiple articles, product descriptions, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Read:
> 
> http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/samsung-xp941-m-2-pcie-ssds-raid-0-worlds-smallest-ssd-combination-hits-2gbs/
> 
> So it is a no go as the controllers have no bios. S that leaves you with only one option, a super fast PCIe SSD like the tested Mushkin. I have the Samsung M.2 as a boot drive and use the other one as a cache drive for Photoshop and Premiere Pro and Lightroom. I also have a Revodrive 350 as a project disk, but could not get that one working as a boot drive when installing Win 8.1, so I went for the M.2.


ah, ic. Right now im just running 2x 840 250 Evos in RAID0 and its been very efficient for me, Crystalmark is consistent in showing me sequential read and writes of 950-1050 mb/s , so I was only interested in getting the XP941s if I could use a RAID 0 setup again.

thanks


----------



## hadji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> BF is currently unlisted but it almost always relates to *memory or cache instability*. In other words there is nothing wrong with your board other than your overclock settings are not stable for your CPU / RAM.
> 
> If your system does this at stock with stock memory frequencies on fail safe settings then you may have an argument.


Hi
this is hat I am trying to say ,everything in stock and still this problem.
For a month it was 100% ok overclocked to 4.5 Ghz with no bF code whatsoever,suddenly this appeared.
Thank you silent Scone


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> I dont know man, thats why Im asking. Im not familiar at all with dedicated RAID controllers, nor PCI configurations aside from GPUs, so I figured I could simply make a quick post (the second one as well, I responded to your post with this question but you didn't notice it), rather than read multiple articles, product descriptions, etc.
> ah, ic. Right now im just running 2x 840 250 Evos in RAID0 and its been very efficient for me, Crystalmark is consistent in showing me sequential read and writes of 950-1050 mb/s , so I was only interested in getting the XP941s if I could use a RAID 0 setup again.
> 
> thanks


The Mushkin will double that speed of your 840 EVO RAID 0 almost. Those numbers is what I have with one M.2!


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> Hi
> this is hat I am trying to say ,everything in stock and still this problem.
> For a month it was 100% ok overclocked to 4.5 Ghz with no bF code whatsoever,suddenly this appeared.
> Thank you silent Scone


Did you try pushing it a bit further than 4,5 ever (perhaps damaging something there)? cleared all for stock, bios, cmos, cmos battery removed, no software loading other than default settings, AIS removed cleared and re-installed??


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> Hi
> this is hat I am trying to say ,everything in stock and still this problem.
> For a month it was 100% ok overclocked to 4.5 Ghz with no bF code whatsoever,suddenly this appeared.
> Thank you silent Scone


Memory frequency at stock is?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> BF is currently unlisted but it almost always relates to *memory or cache instability*. In other words there is nothing wrong with your board other than your overclock settings are not stable for your CPU / RAM.
> 
> If your system does this at stock with stock memory frequencies on fail safe settings then you may have an argument.


Hello

^^^ This. Clear the UEFI and test with default settings. If still an issue test with one stick of ram and if necessary test the other sticks one at a time. If the problems remain reinstall the operating system with only the necessary drivers added and all unnecessary components removed testing with a single stick of memory again. If still an issue come back and then complain there is a board issue.


----------



## petedread

Strange, keyboard drops out every now and again. Especially in BF4. Started happening recently. Think I recall a couple of guys having similar problems in this thread.


----------



## hadji

Hi again
I did all these.Initially I had a stable system with no problem at all.After a month's usage I had this issue.
As a last thing I run my system at stock,after clearing cmos.The issue continued.
I then tested each stick by its own.Still bF code there.I then checked memory with memtest86 around 8 hours,no problem.
I run prime95 custom settings 12000 mb used for 6 hours with no problem.So I assumed memory ok.
The strange thing is that bF code comes up randomly,not every time pc wakes up,no regular pattern.
I even went to bios 1004 from 1103 problem continues.
The only thing I have not done is to re install windows 7.
Thank you


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> Hi again
> I did all these.Initially I had a stable system with no problem at all.After a month's usage I had this issue.
> As a last thing I run my system at stock,after clearing cmos.The issue continued.
> I then tested each stick by its own.Still bF code there.I then checked memory with memtest86 around 8 hours,no problem.
> I run prime95 custom settings 12000 mb used for 6 hours with no problem.So I assumed memory ok.
> The strange thing is that bF code comes up randomly,not every time pc wakes up,no regular pattern.
> I even went to bios 1004 from 1103 problem continues.
> The only thing I have not done is to re install windows 7.
> Thank you


Do as Praz suggests. I would also suggest taking the machine apart, reseating the memory and CPU


----------



## ravenrocha

Hi Raja and anoyone that can help me here!!

I have the following RIG

i5930k
Asus x99 Deluxe with 1103 BIOS
4 x Samsung 850 Pro RAID 0
2 X Seagate SSHD 2 TB RAID 0
2 x Asus GTX 980 Strick SLI
32 GB (8x4GB G.Skill Redjaw back 2800)
1000W Corsair PSU
H100 Corsair WC
Windows 8.1 Pro

I'm facing real problems trying to get an overclock stable at only 4.2Ghz

My settings in BIOS are now:

XMP profile for RAM

BLCK 127,3 Mhz from XMP profile

33x for all cores
24x min and max uncore

Intel speed step disable
turbo disable
ALL C-states disable

LLC 8
vcore 1.35v
CPU input 1.92v

and the rest all auto for voltages RAM and rest of CPU

Its very strange to need so hight vcore to get a not so stable overclock at this speed, right?
Maybe its other setting i'm not looking at.??

I have BSODs running Sandra 2015 benchmarks, like CPU Multimedia bench and Cryptography bench, after some passes. The BSOD is always related to ntoskernel.

I can get 12 hours stable with AIDA64 Stress Test and 8 hours with OCCT.

Do i still need to raise vcore or should try without XMP profile? Since my RAM is 2800Mhz i think i'm not even overclocking the RAM. So its very strange.

At stock speed its ok.

Its the first time i have all this trouble to get an overclock stable, And i think i really not pushing the CPU too much.

I need to guidance and advice,

Many thanks,
Hugo


----------



## Silent Scone

Back off mem freq to 2750 by running 125BCLK. No promise this will help but your chip might not like 127


----------



## ravenrocha

Thanks Silent Scone!

And what about RAM voltage. Should i try to raise it from 1.2V to 1.35V?

Will do some tests with BCLK to 125 and let you know


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> 32 GB (8x4GB G.Skill Redjaw back 2800)


XMP may not work with 8 modules or 32GB. You need to find settings for 2800MHz memory speed with the CPU at stock speed. Manually setting memory, cache and VCSSA voltages will be required. Also, some IMCs cannot run at 2800MHz with 8 modules.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Back off mem freq to 2750 by running 125BCLK. No promise this will help but your chip might not like 127


Saidly that didnt solve my problem,. BSOD after 4 passes of Sandra 2015 CPU Multimedia bench. I put BLCK to 125 and raise RAM to 1.35v. Should i try now a BCLK of 100 with 42x?


----------



## ravenrocha

Thanks Praz. But how do i do that? Where i can find those settings? Can i put Ai Overclocker Tuner on auto and try 42x for 42x100 = 4.2? Could it work that way?


----------



## djgar

Ravenrocha, with RAID 0 for everything I hope you back up often


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Ravenrocha, with RAID 0 for everything I hope you back up often


Hi Djar,

I forgot to mention that in my RIG I also have a 2TB WD for backups. I use Acronis True Image for backups every month for all my PCs and laptop and also for this RIG. With 1103 BIOS update for the first time in my life, with a bios update, i lost one of the hard drives from member in raid 0, in both raids. A lot of people in this forum and in others complaining about this too. I had backup


----------



## djgar




----------



## hadji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do as Praz suggests. I would also suggest taking the machine apart, reseating the memory and CPU


Thank you Praz and Silent Scone.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Thanks Praz. But how do i do that? Where i can find those settings? Can i put Ai Overclocker Tuner on auto and try 42x for 42x100 = 4.2? Could it work that way?


What BSOD are you receiving


----------



## ravenrocha

Different ones, but looking at the memory dumps is always related to ntoskernel.exe.
I now change the settings not to use XMP. I'm using Ai Tuner = Auto, with BCLK = 100 and 42x with the same 4.2Ghz of overclocking to 5930k.
Also put the vcore to auto and now with 1.261 ~ 1.271. CPU input voltage also to auto. Everything to auto in voltages. I saw the temps of CPU droping which is good. I was already at 1.35. And put also LLC to auto.
Now i dont have BSOD with Sandra 2015 in CPU Multmedia Bench. I ran it 20 times yesterday. Before it was at 1st, 2nd or 3th attempt i had BSOD.
So i see the XMP with my 2800 G.Skill Black RAM is not working, i think because i have 32gb and i'm using the 8 modules. Its petty to have 2800 RAM but have to run it at 2200mhz now. But i prefer to have a stable system,. I'm now with 5 hours of AIDA64 stress test without erros and will wait until it reaches 24 hours. The max i had before it was 12 hours before AIDA64 crashed. And it was Random. Sometimes last 8 hours, 4 hours, 12 hours. Lets see now. But i have a good feeling see it did not crash in Sandra with BSOD.
I will post here some of other settings in the BIOS that i have some doubts for u to check if i should enable it or not.

Thanks very much,
Hugo


----------



## Silent Scone

Uh, what are you doing with System Agent voltage? If you're not using XMP you're using default SPD so 2133? So your memory isn't stable basically when selecting your XMP profile for 2800. Will most likely be too little or too much SA voltage then....probably.

Sorry you're a bit all over the place. I would start again. You want to set the XMP profile and start with a final voltage of 1.05v System Agent via the offset, working either up or down. Start with around 0.140


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Uh, what are you doing with System Agent voltage? If you're not using XMP you're using default SPD so 2133? So your memory isn't stable basically when selecting your XMP profile for 2800. Will most likely be too little or too much SA voltage then....probably.
> 
> Sorry you're a bit all over the place. I would start again. You want to set the XMP profile and start with a final voltage of 1.05v System Agent via the offset, working either up or down. Start with around 0.140


Hi Silent Scone,

Think now things are stable without XMP profile and RAM is on 2200Mhz, with 42x multiplier. I never touch the System Agent Voltage, It was always on auto. So i should try with 1.05v and with an offset for +0,14, right?

I was always playing around with the vcore, raising and raising, where i thought was the instability problem... but i was looking in the wrong place.

Should i get a good performnance increasing using the memory with the XMP @ 2800Mhz or now, with BCLK @ 100 and memory @ 2200Mhz, and with things stable, its not worth the trouble? What is your opinion?

Many thanks,
Hugo


----------



## Silent Scone

I would get your moneys worth and get XMP stable with that kit. Your CPU should be able to do it no problem. If you're happy where you are however, entirely your decision.

Focus purely on tuning System Agent till you are stable at 2800. I'd imagine the board is setting you some fairly conservative timings for 2200 in manual


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Different ones, but looking at the memory dumps is always related to ntoskernel.exe.
> ....


Hugo, when you get the BSOD it gives you an error # and type while it's creating the minidump - that might help. The message doesn't last long so you have to catch it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hugo, when you get the BSOD it gives you an error # and type while it's creating the minidump - that might help. The message doesn't last long so you have to catch it


or use this to see the bsod:

bluescreenview.zip 65k .zip file


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> or use this to see the bsod:
> 
> bluescreenview.zip 65k .zip file


OOOoooohhhh! Cool!


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hugo, when you get the BSOD it gives you an error # and type while it's creating the minidump - that might help. The message doesn't last long so you have to catch it


I got different ones:

driver_irql_not_less_or_equal

kmode_exception_not_handled

and other that i dont remember now.

Now without the XMP profile, 42x100 and auto in the vcore and most everything else (in cpu_id vcore was between 1.27 and 1,28), I run AIDA64 stress test durante 11 hours and after that i got and eror on AIDA that crasshed the app. In OCCT, normal (not linpack), after 30 minutes BSOD. Maybe i need again to start looking at vcore and raise it again?


----------



## ravenrocha

Just to add more test i did with this last config:

now with vcore 1.325v and cpu input voltage 1.92v, i still get BSOD in Sandra 2015 on CPU Multimedia bechmark

the last one was

DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL

and also had before:

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER
DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

I have just a simple instalation of windows 8.1 pro, without any drivers except the graphics drivers that are up to date

I invest a lot of money in this top high-end system and i'm starting to be very very frustrated! I cant get a stable 4.2ghz overclock even on BCLK 100. What am I doing wrong?
Should i raise more the vcore to 1.35 or more? Is realy my chip so bad for overclocking?

Any ideas and help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Hugo


----------



## ravenrocha

Hi,

I think i realy had bad luck and i have a faulty 5930k. I revert everything to default settings, no overclock at all, no XMP and still getting BSODs.
In Sisoft Sandra 2015, in the CPU multimedia benchmark that uses AVX2 instructions, after the 6 or 10 or 12 pass, i have the BSOD.

Last one was:

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

I already change the board with another Asus X99 Deluxe, already test exaustively the RAM with Memtest 6.0 beta that supports DDR4 and has the new Harmmer test and it passes 8 times. More then 24 hours of testing the RAM. So it all goes to the CPU. And now i understand why i cant overclcok stable @ 4.2
Because not even on stock settings the CPU is stable.

I'm, very very disappointed with this new X99 architecture. I'm a computer scirence engineer for more then 17 years and never had these kind of problems. I almost spent more then 2 weeks of many many hours of testing and stress testing the system to try to figure out where was the problem.

Any comments?

Thanks,
Hugo


----------



## djgar

Have you checked your DIMMs one by one?


----------



## delancyst

I plugged in a sata SSD last night hoping to use it as a cache to accelerate my Raid volumes.
I quickly discovered that SRT option doesn't seem to appear in iRST.

Is X99 capable of SRT?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I think i realy had bad luck and i have a faulty 5930k. I revert everything to default settings, no overclock at all, no XMP and still getting BSODs.
> In Sisoft Sandra 2015, in the CPU multimedia benchmark that uses AVX2 instructions, after the 6 or 10 or 12 pass, i have the BSOD.
> 
> Last one was:
> 
> DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> 
> I already change the board with another Asus X99 Deluxe, already test exaustively the RAM with Memtest 6.0 beta that supports DDR4 and has the new Harmmer test and it passes 8 times. More then 24 hours of testing the RAM. So it all goes to the CPU. And now i understand why i cant overclcok stable @ 4.2
> Because not even on stock settings the CPU is stable.
> 
> I'm, very very disappointed with this new X99 architecture. I'm a computer scirence engineer for more then 17 years and never had these kind of problems. I almost spent more then 2 weeks of many many hours of testing and stress testing the system to try to figure out where was the problem.
> 
> Any comments?
> 
> Thanks,
> Hugo


Try reseating your ram, or try running only 1 stick of ram at a time. It seems like a memory/cache problem.


----------



## Denilson

Hello

Here is me again with DDR4 doubt please help me to choose:

Team Group Dark Series Schwarz, DDR4-3000, CL16 - 16 GB Kit = 289,90 EUR

or

HyperX Predator Series, DDR4-3000, CL15 - 16 GB Kit = 339,90 EUR

First off all is it worth buying DDR4 modul for that amount off money? or is maybe better to buy 16GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz, DDR4-2800, CL16-16-16-36, 4x 4GB = 275,44 EUR

I really need some reliable DDR4!

Here is my spec:

i7 5820
asus deluxe x99
gtx 980 strix
kraken x61
EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G2 850W
Corsair 750D

best regards


----------



## Silent Scone

K
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I think i realy had bad luck and i have a faulty 5930k. I revert everything to default settings, no overclock at all, no XMP and still getting BSODs.
> In Sisoft Sandra 2015, in the CPU multimedia benchmark that uses AVX2 instructions, after the 6 or 10 or 12 pass, i have the BSOD.
> 
> Last one was:
> 
> DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> 
> I already change the board with another Asus X99 Deluxe, already test exaustively the RAM with Memtest 6.0 beta that supports DDR4 and has the new Harmmer test and it passes 8 times. More then 24 hours of testing the RAM. So it all goes to the CPU. And now i understand why i cant overclcok stable @ 4.2
> Because not even on stock settings the CPU is stable.
> 
> I'm, very very disappointed with this new X99 architecture. I'm a computer scirence engineer for more then 17 years and never had these kind of problems. I almost spent more then 2 weeks of many many hours of testing and stress testing the system to try to figure out where was the problem.
> 
> Any comments?
> 
> Thanks,
> Hugo


Have you done what Praz suggested and what I suggested?

You're going round in circles and not following advise then following up by claiming you're a science engineer.

Don't quit your day job.


----------



## ravenrocha

I already test the DIMMs separatly and run memtest 6.0 with ddr4 support for more then 24 hours without errors and with all default settings in the BIOS and after doing a clear CMOS. Then if i try sandra 2015 cpu multimedia benchmark that uses avx2 instructions i get bsod after 6 or 10 or 12 passes. Its random.

And i dont agree with you about goint into circles. I just started some days ago from zero. All default and conservative settings, no overclock, RAM at 2133mhz, because now I understand that the problem i was having has nothing to do with overclocking. I also try cpu agent with the offset you told without and without sucess. Same problem. Also tried 1.35v in RAM (from post and during normal operation). I also tried with each kit at a time. 16gb RAM and the other kit of 16gb de RAM.

Thanks for your attention and patience.

Regards,
Hugo


----------



## Silent Scone

We can only go by what you tell us, and from post to post you seem to be running different settings entirely


----------



## ravenrocha

Right, but now please read my last post. Its where i'm now. At all default settings, starting from zero and with the same problem i always had with all different configs you saw before. One thing is a constant. The instability of the system regardless the BIOS settings


----------



## [email protected]

Passing Memtest does not guarantee unconditional stability.


----------



## ravenrocha

Last version of memtest 6.0 has a new test (last one) call Harmmer test that takes long as the rest of the other 12 tests. If i dont relly on these tests, what can be done better to test memory?
I just have a system that with some passes on Sandra 2015 CPU Multimedia benchmark or CPU Cryptography crashes the system with BSOD.

What shall i do more to try to solve this problem? I spent more then 4000 euros on this system and im very frustrated right now







(

Thanks,
Hugo


----------



## [email protected]

HCI Memtest for Windows correctly mapped is better than the DOS version of Memtest - no mater what kind of "hammer and tong tests" it runs. The OS memory access is an order of magnitude different.

You will have to go back to stock and stay at stock and work it out from there. Or you can contact ASUS Support for your region and see what they suggest.


----------



## ravenrocha

Thanks Raja. About HCI memtest what do you mean about correctly mapped? What needs to be configured in that tool? You susppect also from my reports that the problem is memory related and not cpu related?
I now will go always from stock and default settings but since i continue with BSOD in benchmarks of Sandra 2015 i dont know what to do next. Will try the hci tool.


----------



## [email protected]

Use the correct number of instances and the correct amount of memory per instance - leave enough for the OS to breathe. As you are out of my region I do not have time to hand hold you through this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Thanks Raja. About HCI memtest what do you mean about correctly mapped? What needs to be configured in that tool? You susppect also from my reports that the problem is memory related and not cpu related?
> I now will go always from stock and default settings but since i continue with BSOD in benchmarks of Sandra 2015 i dont know what to do next. Will try the hci tool.


fill out rig builder so we know what kit you are working with (see the link in my sig). For memtest pro ($5) open one instance for each thread (16 for a 5960X) and evenly distribute at least 75% of your ram across all 16. Praz posted a bat file which will open multiple instances, you just need to edit it for your specifics.


----------



## akonstant

So I signed up to the forum just to share my adventure with the asus x99 deluxe motherboard. I have finished building my computer a little over a month ago and the specs are as follow:

i7 5960x
h110 corsair AIO liquid cooler
Asus x99 deluxe Motherboard -> this is the reason i am posting here
EVGA GTX 980 SC
Corsair Obsidian 750D case
Vengeance LPX 16gb @2666Mhz Ram kit (4x4)
Sasmung 850 Pro ssd 256GB
EVGA 1000p2 Platinum Power supply - overkill but will SLI in not so distant future

Everything was running great up to the point i wanted to use the usb3_3-4 front header, apparently one of the usb3 ports is not working, to make matters worse i tried booting my computer using the BLACK memory slots and the only thing i get is QR code 53 for no memory detected(I already tried flashing the newest bios and reseating the cpu on the socket-also checked for bent pins-, pressing the mem-ok button without any better result). So i take a few pictures and send them over to online tech support of asus to get a first opinion currently waiting for a response. www.dropbox.com/sh/8bvpbz1d1nscwt6/AADklPBW1vPGloNOQSl9THloa?dl=0 here is the link to socket photos and surrounding area. Just a while ago i noticed something strange on one of the pictures and i can not understand if it is a missing component or this is how it is supposed to be. I am pretty sure that the damage (if it is damage indeed) its not my fault.

Here is the picture that is also available on the drop-box album link above with highlighted the area. If this is damage indeed I am at fault for not finding about this earlier but i guess that's what you get when building your pc in 2 hours when you need it up as soon as possible and don't do extensive testing.

BTW I am able to do 4.4Ghz at 1.302Volts and ram at 2666mhz when running on the grey slots of course

I will update as things evolve. Am I just being paranoid or is this actual damage? Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akonstant*
> 
> So I signed up to the forum just to share my adventure with the asus x99 deluxe motherboard. I have finished building my computer a little over a month ago and the specs are as follow:
> 
> i7 5960x
> h110 corsair AIO liquid cooler
> Asus x99 deluxe Motherboard -> this is the reason i am posting here
> EVGA GTX 980 SC
> Corsair Obsidian 750D case
> Vengeance LPX 16gb @2666Mhz Ram kit (4x4)
> Sasmung 850 Pro ssd 256GB
> EVGA 1000p2 Platinum Power supply - overkill but will SLI in not so distant future
> 
> Everything was running great up to the point i wanted to use the usb3_3-4 front header, apparently one of the usb3 ports is not working, to make matters worse i tried booting my computer using the BLACK memory slots and the only thing i get is QR code 53 for no memory detected(I already tried flashing the newest bios and reseating the cpu on the socket-also checked for bent pins-, pressing the mem-ok button without any better result). So i take a few pictures and send them over to online tech support of asus to get a first opinion currently waiting for a response. www.dropbox.com/sh/8bvpbz1d1nscwt6/AADklPBW1vPGloNOQSl9THloa?dl=0 here is the link to socket photos and surrounding area. Just a while ago i noticed something strange on one of the pictures and i can not understand if it is a missing component or this is how it is supposed to be. I am pretty sure that the damage (if it is damage indeed) its not my fault.
> 
> Here is the picture that is also available on the drop-box album link above with highlighted the area. If this is damage indeed I am at fault for not finding about this earlier but i guess that's what you get when building your pc in 2 hours when you need it up as soon as possible and don't do extensive testing.
> 
> BTW I am able to do 4.4Ghz at 1.302Volts and ram at 2666mhz when running on the grey slots of course
> 
> I will update as things evolve. Am I just being paranoid or is this actual damage? Thank you for your feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

There should not be a component mounted where you have highlighted so nothing wrong there. The black memory slots should not be populated until all the gray slots are filled. So again no issue.


----------



## akonstant

what about the usb3 port from the header not working?

EDIT
Is it normal that i throws qr code 53 when only black slots are being used? Shouldnt it at least boot to bios?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akonstant*
> 
> what about the usb3 port from the header not working?
> 
> EDIT
> Is it normal that i throws qr code 53 when only black slots are being used? Shouldnt it at least boot to bios?


Hello

Can't say for sure. Memory in the black slots only is not a proper configuration so I have not tested that. But I would think not booting would be the correct result. Not enough info presented about the USB issue.


----------



## akonstant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There should not be a component mounted where you have highlighted so nothing wrong there. The black memory slots should not be populated until all the gray slots are filled. So again no issue.


what info may you require to assist me. Tested with 2 different usb3 front panel adaptors every time I plug a usb3 or 2 device on one of the 2 ports it is nott being recognized by the system nor it seems to get any power. This is the case in windows and bios as well.

EDIT
when i install 1 stick of ram on the black slots and all others at grey slots it doesn't detect it or throw qr code 53 should i be worried about this?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akonstant*
> 
> what info may you require to assist me. Tested with 2 different usb3 front panel adaptors every time I plug a usb3 or 2 device on one of the 2 ports it is nott being recognized by the system nor it seems to get any power. This is the case in windows and bios as well.
> 
> EDIT
> when i install 1 stick of ram on the black slots and all others at grey slots it doesn't detect it or throw qr code 53 should i be worried about this?


Hello

Check the USB header for any damaged pins. There is no reason to continue on about the black memory slots as you should not be using them.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akonstant*
> 
> what info may you require to assist me. Tested with 2 different usb3 front panel adaptors every time I plug a usb3 or 2 device on one of the 2 ports it is nott being recognized by the system nor it seems to get any power. This is the case in windows and bios as well.
> 
> EDIT
> when i install 1 stick of ram on the black slots and all others at grey slots it doesn't detect it or throw qr code 53 should i be worried about this?


lol what are you trying to do man!









Give the board a chance to get on it's feet







. Install all 4 modules in the grey slots for it to attempt to train and run in quad channel. You're not meant to run 4 dimms in mixed slots so no you shouldn't be worried as that is not the correct way to install the memory.


----------



## akonstant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Check the USB header for any damaged pins. There is no reason to continue on about the black memory slots as you should not be using them.


Yes it was a bent pin that i don't understand how i got it bent but it was fairly easy to unbend and the usb port is working now thank you.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akonstant*
> 
> Yes it was a bent pin that i don't understand how i got it bent but it was fairly easy to unbend and the usb port is working now thank you.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## petedread

I have just moved my keyboard and mouse to the rear usb 2 ports from E1 and E2 ports because my keyboard was turning off and my mouse (or just cursor on the screen) was freezing for a second.

A couple of days ago I reported on hear that my keyboard was turning off during BattleField 4, today it happened when Premier Pro was open. There has also been the odd occasion when my keyboard would turn off during web browsing so perhaps this issue is not related to processor or memory intensive applications. This is a new issue for me, this did not happen for the first few weeks of owning the board (Rampage Extreme 5, 802 bios).


----------



## souldriver

Today i had an odd occurrence that im trying to figure out why it happened and if it is a symptom of something else.

My setup:
X99-Deluxe flashed to BIOS 1004
gskill 16 gb (4x4gb) 2400 ram (running at 2400 at the time)
boot drive: Intel 730 240 GB (used for windows, drivers, browsers and essential utilities)
other drive: Samsung 840 pro 512 GB (Used only for steam and gaming voips)
Sapphire r9 280
EVGA supernova g2 850
Win 7 64bit Profession

I log onto my computer today and do a couple of things on the web, i notice that Steam hasnt opened so I got to open it. A message pops up and says the path to steam cannot be found. Odd, even though the computer only has maybe 10 hours on it and i was playing games on steam all yesterday maybe something happened. I look in my computer and the Samsung Steam drive cannot be found. all my usb plugged in devices are there though and so is the main intel boot drive. ok so i go to device manager and its not there either. hmmm.

I go into the bios and IIRC it wasnt there either, now im worried i may have gotten a bad drive. So I disable the port its in, save and exit and reenable it. go to boot windows and im back at the bios. Whats this? now the bios cannot find the intel drive?!? i disable and renable it, it boots back to bios but i look and its there now. I go into the advanced boot menu and make it the first boot HDD but while im there i accidentally hit an option below it that forces a boot of that drive right away. it goes to start to load windows and it freezes on the swirling windows logo. Ok now i think i broke something.

Back to bios, now I notice as a boot option "IBA GE Slot 00c8 v 1547" has appeared out of no where and i dont know what that is (after some quick research i see its for network booting) I didnt enable any network boot device or put anything in so i dont know what this is from. but i truck on to the advanced boot menu and make the intel the main boot > samsung > bluray drive. I also turn the ram back to 2133 as i heard some had odd issues with gskill memory at 2400. Save and quit, pc shuts itself off, i hear the audible power off click then starts up normal as can be, all Drives are noticed by windows.

Right now its working fine but should i be worried? should i do something else? The SDDs are connected in sata 5 & 6 on the SATAE connector, can there be any issue there?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *souldriver*
> 
> Today i had an odd occurrence that im trying to figure out why it happened and if it is a symptom of something else.
> 
> My setup:
> X99-Deluxe flashed to BIOS 1004
> gskill 16 gb (4x4gb) 2400 ram (running at 2400 at the time)
> boot drive: Intel 730 240 GB (used for windows, drivers, browsers and essential utilities)
> other drive: Samsung 840 pro 512 GB (Used only for steam and gaming voips)
> Sapphire r9 280
> EVGA supernova g2 850
> Win 7 64bit Profession
> 
> I log onto my computer today and do a couple of things on the web, i notice that Steam hasnt opened so I got to open it. A message pops up and says the path to steam cannot be found. Odd, even though the computer only has maybe 10 hours on it and i was playing games on steam all yesterday maybe something happened. I look in my computer and the Samsung Steam drive cannot be found. all my usb plugged in devices are there though and so is the main intel boot drive. ok so i go to device manager and its not there either. hmmm.
> 
> I go into the bios and IIRC it wasnt there either, now im worried i may have gotten a bad drive. So I disable the port its in, save and exit and reenable it. go to boot windows and im back at the bios. Whats this? now the bios cannot find the intel drive?!? i disable and renable it, it boots back to bios but i look and its there now. I go into the advanced boot menu and make it the first boot HDD but while im there i accidentally hit an option below it that forces a boot of that drive right away. it goes to start to load windows and it freezes on the swirling windows logo. Ok now i think i broke something.
> 
> Back to bios, now I notice as a boot option "IBA GE Slot 00c8 v 1547" has appeared out of no where and i dont know what that is (after some quick research i see its for network booting) I didnt enable any network boot device or put anything in so i dont know what this is from. but i truck on to the advanced boot menu and make the intel the main boot > samsung > bluray drive. I also turn the ram back to 2133 as i heard some had odd issues with gskill memory at 2400. Save and quit, pc shuts itself off, i hear the audible power off click then starts up normal as can be, all Drives are noticed by windows.
> 
> Right now its working fine but should i be worried? should i do something else? The SDDs are connected in sata 5 & 6 on the SATAE connector, can there be any issue there?


Keep thte system at 2133 for a while and see if it happens again. If it does, more digging to do. If not, could be a weird facet of instability.


----------



## miyaspark

Raja when I overclock my 5930k all cores or per core it doesn't show in Asus CPU-ID or in CPU-ID stand alone. Is there a reason why? Yet it shows up in Asus suite and bios. I'm running 4.7 per core and 4.6 all cores. OC'd


----------



## erase

I am on 1004, I was forced to install legacy windows, as the 1004 could not see my SSD's in RAID0. Has this been fixed yet or not?

In any case is there any point upgrading the firmware to newer version if it running ok now with stupid legacy install. If not when should I flash new firmware, 6 months or 1 year?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> I am on 1004, I was forced to install legacy windows, as the 1004 could not see my SSD's in RAID0. Has this been fixed yet or not?
> 
> In any case is there any point upgrading the firmware to newer version if it running ok now with stupid legacy install. If not when should I flash new firmware, 6 months or 1 year?


Did you at least try rebuilding the array? Can't see any reason why it wouldn't find them. I have two RAID0 arrays running on this board and have flashed to every BIOS revision


----------



## erase

oh yea I did a lot before hand. this issue was well reported in the official ASUS rampage forums. doesn't matter right now, I am actually running the OS and wouldn't want to got through the pain of re-install now that I am up and running. Still gets on my goat the I am running legacy install rather than fully pure UEFI with such a new platform.


----------



## hadji

ASUS X99 DELUXE bF qcode ERROR DURING WAKE FROM SLEEP

Please be patient and read it,this can happen to you any time.

In previous postings I wrote about the error I suddenly had with my rig,namely the bF error,during wake from sleep ,and for which I tried everything but could not get rid of it.To make the whole matter more clear please read the sequence of events below.

1.Had a rig absolutely stably overclocked to 4.5GHZ @ 1.325 V,XMP enabled with sleeping and waking up function working every day ,all for a month with no problem.
2.Suddenly the bF code appeared.
3.Tried everything from running the pc with stock values 100%,no xmp,no overclock,minimum components etc but bF code keep coming up.
4.Checked memory 4x4gb G.skill 2400 with memtest 86 for 8 hours,tested it with HCImemtest for 7.5 hours (12 instances 1024 mb each) and had no problem.I even tested the memory overclocked to 2666Mhz with dram voltage 1.25 and Vccsa 1.04 with absolutely no problem.
5.Run 8 hours appx the prime95 ver 27.5 custom settings with no problem whatsoever....system reasonably stable
5.Played with all voltages systematically with no result!

bF code is still here,only way to get rid of it is to disable sleep mode!.This is unacceptable

6.Same problem with almost same sequence of events as above appeared to many deluxe and other X99 models owners,and looks like these people are growing in number.

7.NONE managed to get rid of this problem,nobody gave an answer!.

Something is wrong NOT ME*,Asus should find this problem and solve it.
*
Asus Deluxe is an expensive board,and I expect a solution for me and the other people who have the same problem.
If it was only me I would say something wrong with me.

Thank you


----------



## souldriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Keep thte system at 2133 for a while and see if it happens again. If it does, more digging to do. If not, could be a weird facet of instability.


Ill do that though it ran on 2400 ok for a bit the night before, but I guess unstable means just that that it could happen at random.
If it seems ok for an extended time at 2133 should I ramp back up to 2400 and see how it goes.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> ASUS X99 DELUXE bF qcode ERROR DURING WAKE FROM SLEEP
> 
> Please be patient and read it,this can happen to you any time.
> 
> In previous postings I wrote about the error I suddenly had with my rig,namely the bF error,during wake from sleep ,and for which I tried everything but could not get rid of it.To make the whole matter more clear please read the sequence of events below.
> 
> 1.Had a rig absolutely stably overclocked to 4.5GHZ @ 1.325 V,XMP enabled with sleeping and waking up function working every day ,all for a month with no problem.
> 2.Suddenly the bF code appeared.
> 3.Tried everything from running the pc with stock values 100%,no xmp,no overclock,minimum components etc but bF code keep coming up.
> 4.Checked memory 4x4gb G.skill 2400 with memtest 86 for 8 hours,tested it with HCImemtest for 7.5 hours (12 instances 1024 mb each) and had no problem.I even tested the memory overclocked to 2666Mhz with dram voltage 1.25 and Vccsa 1.04 with absolutely no problem.
> 5.Run 8 hours appx the prime95 ver 27.5 custom settings with no problem whatsoever....system reasonably stable
> 5.Played with all voltages systematically with no result!
> 
> bF code is still here,only way to get rid of it is to disable sleep mode!.This is unacceptable
> 
> 6.Same problem with almost same sequence of events as above appeared to many deluxe and other X99 models owners,and looks like these people are growing in number.
> 
> 7.NONE managed to get rid of this problem,nobody gave an answer!.
> 
> Something is wrong NOT ME*,Asus should find this problem and solve it.
> *
> Asus Deluxe is an expensive board,and I expect a solution for me and the other people who have the same problem.
> If it was only me I would say something wrong with me.
> 
> Thank you


You need to have a good think about what has changed since it was working correctly.

Have you even reseated the cpu like advised? I'm going to enable sleep and see if I can replicate your problem.


----------



## hadji

No I have not reseated the cpu ,and honestly nothing has changed hardware wise.i have installed few software but nothing strange.
Iam sorry to insist on the matter but it looks something that bothers others as well and I think? Nobody managed to get rid of it once appearing.do you think reads eating the cpu could make a change?
Thank you


----------



## Silent Scone

Oh dear


----------



## souldriver

-Samsung drive is MIA again in windows.
-went to bios and disabled port save and restart
-goes straight to bios, both intel and Samsung drives are MIA
-disabled them both, restarted, now its trying to start from the network
-went back into bios and nothign changed, figured all i can do is restart until it sees it
-restarted now the intel drive is ok but samsung is still mia
- another restart and went into the bios, now both the samsung and intel are being seen ok, loaded up windows and its back to normal

This is with ram back down at 2133.
Im noticing this happens every time i start the computer after it sitting for a while, such as starting it for the first time of the day after shutting it down the night before. not sure if there is any connection but this is pretty annoying and obviously shouldnt be happening


----------



## Razor 116

Does anyone here use a ModMic V4 with this board? I bought one recently and I get an insane amount of static when using it


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Does anyone here use a ModMic V4 with this board? I bought one recently and I get an insane amount of static when using it


yes ,I'm using one and Mine is working fine ,although I don't use onboard sound .I have a STX II 7.1


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> yes ,I'm using one and Mine is working fine ,although I don't use onboard sound .I have a STX II 7.1


Yeah, That's the reason I'm asking because the on-board audio is terrible with the mic. I will have to get a sound card.


----------



## petedread

I have hiss when mic plugged in and headphones.


----------



## Nichismo

Hey guys

im suddenly having an issue with my RAID 0 configuration. Ive got 2x 256gb Samsung 840 EVOs. Ive never had a problem, but I just purchased a new set of wires for my AX1200i, and ive double checked all of them and im getting mixed diagnosis. The set came with two CPU EPS cables however, one with a 4x4 split and one with straight 8 pins on both sides, and the latter is the one im currently using.

At first, I was getting an "incompatible" message written in red and the system cant boot obviously, and other times it would just not show up after defaulting BIOS, but I havn't noticed any patterns to these, its been somewhat random.

But now, both disks are showing up green, but the one ive been having issues with now says "non RAID
disk" but in green lettering. I havnt installed the latest BIOS, perhaps this would help?

Also, im getting the Q-code B2 every time when im in BIOS, and sometimes a couple others. I misplaced my manual and havnt taken the time to look for it, so I was just wondering if anyone perhaps knew what this one pertains to off the top of their head.

Thanks guys


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> I have hiss when mic plugged in and headphones.


Yeah looks like the mic input on this boards on-board audio is poor.


----------



## souldriver

I get bad hiss too. Like a big electrical manufacturing machine is next to me. Some say they can't hear me over it so that's not good.
This is on the back panel input btw. Though I don't want to buy any sound card to fix it as it should be good to go and I'm also using a off board dac+amp to push the audio


----------



## petedread

My last board (G1 Sniper 5) expensive board with (supposedly excellent) on board audio that also had problems. then they bring out revision 1, problem fixed, for the lucky late adopters. I just have to live with it or find more cash. Hope this is not going to happen to me again.

If this can not be fixed with a bios update then we should be able to RMA and get new revision (when /if available) as replacement. Good on board audio is big part of decision to buy.


----------



## greg1184

This is the build I am considering. I already have a case: Phantex Enthoo Primo White. It seems like the Deluxe would match nicely.

Ridiculous deal for the ram/processor combo. $219 for the RAM plus 40 dollars for the combo. There are other combo deals too but this seems like the best one.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> im suddenly having an issue with my RAID 0 configuration. Ive got 2x 256gb Samsung 840 EVOs. Ive never had a problem, but I just purchased a new set of wires for my AX1200i, and ive double checked all of them and im getting mixed diagnosis. The set came with two CPU EPS cables however, one with a 4x4 split and one with straight 8 pins on both sides, and the latter is the one im currently using.
> 
> At first, I was getting an "incompatible" message written in red and the system cant boot obviously, and other times it would just not show up after defaulting BIOS, but I havn't noticed any patterns to these, its been somewhat random.
> 
> But now, both disks are showing up green, but the one ive been having issues with now says "non RAID
> disk" but in green lettering. I havnt installed the latest BIOS, perhaps this would help?
> 
> Also, im getting the Q-code B2 every time when im in BIOS, and sometimes a couple others. I misplaced my manual and havnt taken the time to look for it, so I was just wondering if anyone perhaps knew what this one pertains to off the top of their head.
> 
> Thanks guys


You're probably just going to have to rebuild the array. Thanks for reminding me to install Acronis and re-new my image backups







.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *souldriver*
> 
> -Samsung drive is MIA again in windows.
> -went to bios and disabled port save and restart
> -goes straight to bios, both intel and Samsung drives are MIA
> -disabled them both, restarted, now its trying to start from the network
> -went back into bios and nothign changed, figured all i can do is restart until it sees it
> -restarted now the intel drive is ok but samsung is still mia
> - another restart and went into the bios, now both the samsung and intel are being seen ok, loaded up windows and its back to normal
> 
> This is with ram back down at 2133.
> Im noticing this happens every time i start the computer after it sitting for a while, such as starting it for the first time of the day after shutting it down the night before. not sure if there is any connection but this is pretty annoying and obviously shouldnt be happening


Make sure the ssds are using the latest firmware. Try different data ports and cables and try enabling hot plug on the ports the drives are connected to in the sata options of uefi.


----------



## ravenrocha

Hi,

I have 4 x 256gb Samsung 850 Pro in RAID 0. I should have around 2000 mbytes/s in reading and 1700 in writing, but i can only get 1700 in reading and 1400 in writing. Its chipset bandwith limitation? Is there any bios tweak or disabling some sata ports that can raise the bandwith?


----------



## Silent Scone

Theoretical bandwidth is exactly that, don't get too hung up on it

This is with two 840 Pro 256, so non EVO. To me that is fairly ball park.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akonstant*
> 
> So I signed up to the forum just to share my adventure with the asus x99 deluxe motherboard. I have finished building my computer a little over a month ago and the specs are as follow:
> 
> i7 5960x
> h110 corsair AIO liquid cooler
> Asus x99 deluxe Motherboard -> this is the reason i am posting here
> EVGA GTX 980 SC
> Corsair Obsidian 750D case
> Vengeance LPX 16gb @2666Mhz Ram kit (4x4)
> Sasmung 850 Pro ssd 256GB
> EVGA 1000p2 Platinum Power supply - overkill but will SLI in not so distant future
> 
> Everything was running great up to the point i wanted to use the usb3_3-4 front header, apparently one of the usb3 ports is not working, to make matters worse i tried booting my computer using the BLACK memory slots and the only thing i get is QR code 53 for no memory detected(I already tried flashing the newest bios and reseating the cpu on the socket-also checked for bent pins-, pressing the mem-ok button without any better result). So i take a few pictures and send them over to online tech support of asus to get a first opinion currently waiting for a response. www.dropbox.com/sh/8bvpbz1d1nscwt6/AADklPBW1vPGloNOQSl9THloa?dl=0 here is the link to socket photos and surrounding area. Just a while ago i noticed something strange on one of the pictures and i can not understand if it is a missing component or this is how it is supposed to be. I am pretty sure that the damage (if it is damage indeed) its not my fault.
> 
> Here is the picture that is also available on the drop-box album link above with highlighted the area. If this is damage indeed I am at fault for not finding about this earlier but i guess that's what you get when building your pc in 2 hours when you need it up as soon as possible and don't do extensive testing.
> 
> BTW I am able to do 4.4Ghz at 1.302Volts and ram at 2666mhz when running on the grey slots of course
> 
> I will update as things evolve. Am I just being paranoid or is this actual damage? Thank you for your feedback.


I have the same problem on the Deluxe.
The two USB3 positioned upper to the three antenna doesn't work and it never worked.

I will throw this mobo in a trash in few months.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have the same problem on the Deluxe.
> The two USB3 positioned upper to the three antenna doesn't work and it never worked.
> 
> I will throw this mobo in a trash in few months.


Don't throw it away! Give it to me!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have the same problem on the Deluxe.
> The two USB3 positioned upper to the three antenna doesn't work and it never worked.
> 
> I will throw this mobo in a trash in few months.


Hello

@akonstant had no board issue with the USB ports. A pin had been bent and once straightened the ports worked fine. Again a post by you warping the facts to suit your failed crusade.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Theoretical bandwidth is exactly that, don't get too hung up on it
> 
> This is with two 840 Pro 256, so non EVO. To me that is fairly ball park.


Thanks for your answer. So there isnt any way by tweaking the BIOS or by disable any PCIE like M.2 to overcome that limitation?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Thanks for your answer. So there isnt any way by tweaking the BIOS or by disable any PCIE like M.2 to overcome that limitation?


Hello

Because of overhead 85% - 90% of the theoretical bandwidth is what one can expect in actual usage.


----------



## ravenrocha

Regarding the the switches on the board for: TPU and for XMP, do i need to enable them if i want to overclock through the BIOS and use XMP profile or can i leaven them in the default (disable option) and can still overclock and use XMP on the BIOS?

Hugo


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Regarding the the switches on the board for: TPU and for XMP, do i need to enable them if i want to overclock through the BIOS and use XMP profile or can i leaven them in the default (disable option) and can still overclock and use XMP on the BIOS?
> 
> Hugo


Hello

If overclocking in the BIOS the switches should be left disabled.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Because of overhead 85% - 90% of the theoretical bandwidth is what one can expect in actual usage.


Hello Praz,

Shame on me not to look first about max bandwidth in raid 0 on this platform before i bought the 4th ssd. I was amazed with the performance of 3 ssd in raid 0 and since i could put a forth one on thr same controller (max for raid 0 i could have) i thought i would continue to add boost in speed







(


----------



## ravenrocha

I also thought that but in the manual is not clear. Thanks!!


----------



## ravenrocha

BTW my BSODs in Sandra 2015 in CPU multimedia benchmark was really CPU related and not overclock, because even in stock happened. I change my 5930k with a new one abd now after 40 loops in that test everything is ok and the bios settings and all the rest of the hardware config is exactly the same as with the previous cpu. I really had bad luck with a faulty processor


----------



## souldriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Make sure the ssds are using the latest firmware. Try different data ports and cables and try enabling hot plug on the ports the drives are connected to in the sata options of uefi.


I will try this next. The SSDs are on their latest firmware and so is everything else, I find it odd that only one doesn't show on a cold start, then both, then only the other one then it's ok until it sits for a while and its back to hide and seek drive. This isn't just Windows it is also in the bios it's not showing. I have rapid enabled on the Samsung drive but that, logically, shouldn't stop the Intel.


----------



## [email protected]

Are they connected directly to the board or do you have a pc case with a drive caddy?


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> @akonstant had no board issue with the USB ports. A pin had been bent and once straightened the ports worked fine. Again a post by you warping the facts to suit your failed crusade.


I also have a strange problem with the first usb3 on the back. The first top one on the left. I have a keyboard there that also have lights for the keys and sometimes the lights go off like the usb is losing power. Should i try anything i the usb bios setti gs to correct this? In other pc this keyboard never has this problem


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> I also have a strange problem with the first usb3 on the back. The first top one on the left. I have a keyboard there that also have lights for the keys and sometimes the lights go off like the usb is losing power. Should i try anything i the usb bios setti gs to correct this? In other pc this keyboard never has this problem


Hello

It is difficult to comment regarding USB 2.0 device issues. Z97 and X99 now use xHCI instead of EHCI for USB 2.0. Issues can occur if the connected device is not properly designed or updated for this change.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Hello Praz,
> 
> Shame on me not to look first about max bandwidth in raid 0 on this platform before i bought the 4th ssd. I was amazed with the performance of 3 ssd in raid 0 and since i could put a forth one on thr same controller (max for raid 0 i could have) i thought i would continue to add boost in speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


Two new generation SSDs in this configuration are more than ample honestly. 1TB/S is plenty for most end users. Doesn't seem like all that long ago that this was Western Digital Raptors domain, be lucky to see 250gb/s in RAID


----------



## ravenrocha

Yup. I still have another rig with two WD raptors @10000rpm in raid 0 with 250mbyes/s performance. Its from 4/5 years ago


----------



## ravenrocha

Hi Silent Scope,

While overclocking i should disable Intel SpeedStep and C-states to make everything more stable, right. With my new 5930k to try to reach 4.3/4.4 stable the vcore should be around 1.3, right?

Thanks,
Hugo


----------



## z3razerviper

Is anyone having issues with creative sound cards just not working (eg showing in device manager) but no audio randomly occuring. It works most of the then just stops. Creative ZXR and XF-i. Note I have less problems when I use the xfi the zxr makes the system unstable.


----------



## kiwiis

Your sound card issue might be related to the issue that ASUS's own Xonar cards had until a later BIOS revision fixed it. For a while the cards would show up in device manager but produce no sound until you slept the PC, then work correctly upon waking them until you rebooted again, then you would have to repeat the process. Perhaps that might help to try? Does the sound card work correctly on a different PC? Seems X99 platform in general has some strange quirks regarding discrete sound cards. It's possible ASUS might have only tested resolving the issue with their own cards. To be fair though, I've seen reports regarding sound cards not working on at least EVGA X99 boards as well, so I'm not specifically blaming them.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Hi Silent Scope,
> 
> While overclocking i should disable Intel SpeedStep and C-states to make everything more stable, right. With my new 5930k to try to reach 4.3/4.4 stable the vcore should be around 1.3, right?
> 
> Thanks,
> Hugo


That's a legacy wives tail, Haswell doesn't have any adverse affects with C states enabled.

Asking about v-core required for frequency is like asking how long is a piece of string. Every CPU is different. Start with 1.2v for 4.2 as in Raja's guide. Work either up or down. Once happy, work on uncore


----------



## ravenrocha

And intel speed step? If i enable it the overclock can not be unstable?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> And intel speed step? If i enable it the overclock can not be unstable?


Up to you. I leave speed step enabled, as do most I'd assume. It's not at all problematic unless you are really on chip limits


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's a legacy wives tail, Haswell doesn't have any adverse affects with C states enabled.
> 
> Asking about v-core required for frequency is like asking how long is a piece of string. Every CPU is different. Start with 1.2v for 4.2 as in Raja's guide. Work either up or down. Once happy, work on uncore


I started with 4.45mhz (35 x 127,5) with XMP profile and vcore 1.3v. I test only FPU in stress test of AIDA64 and had harrdware failure message from AIDA64. What's ur opinion should i try 1,315v or should be 1,3v the max and start going back with mutiplier? I have H100 cooling with Artic Silver 5 for the paste.

Thanks!


----------



## Silent Scone

Christ, that's a really old compound. It should be ok though, just check your temps. Would of used MX-4 if anything from Arctic, good stuff.

It's entirely up to you. Given your cooling I would see what you're able to do at 4.3.


----------



## ravenrocha

I saw tests in the internet and Artic Silver 5 can do better then MX-4. Less 2º C ;P

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-February-2012/1490/5


----------



## Silent Scone

Look at the room temperature lol. As I say, should be fine - likely won't notice much difference if correctly applied


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Look at the room temperature lol. As I say, should be fine - likely won't notice much difference if correctly applied


I'm now with 1.315v, CPU Input Voltage in manual to 1.92, and now AIDA64, only FPU Stress Test up to 15 minutes running withoupt problems. Max core temp until now 85. How much time should i run this test to be sure that the system will be stable with these settings? I think that the FPU only stress test its one of the hardest one for the CPU, right?


----------



## Silent Scone

AIDA64 at least 1 to 2 hours


----------



## ravenrocha

Failed now with Hardware failure detected, but last now 22min. What ur opinion, shoud i try to raise a bit more to lets say 1,325v or thats enought and go back one mutiplier down?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Failed now with Hardware failure detected, but last now 22min. What ur opinion, shoud i try to raise a bit more to lets say 1,325v or thats enought and go back one mutiplier down?


youy should test the entire chip, not just the FPU. check all the cpu-based boxes in AID64. testing just th efpu, unless you are doing intensive math calcs is pretty meaningless regarding stability.


----------



## ravenrocha

Yes, i know, but because FPU is what pushes more the CPU, I want first to pass that. Its like first step. If i can pass that, then i will test again will all the rest of the check-boxes on.


----------



## sblantipodi

Another issue on my Asus X99 Deluxe, the most flawed motherboard I ever bought since I use computers.

I download the asmedia drivers from the Asus site.









When I try to install it I get this error:









Two USB3 ports doesn't work at all.
It seems dead. I mean the two usb ports upper to the three connectors for the wifi/bt antenna.

Asus completely lack quality assurance.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Another issue on my Asus X99 Deluxe, the most flawed motherboard I ever bought since I use computers.
> 
> I download the asmedia drivers from the Asus site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I try to install it I get this error:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two USB3 ports doesn't work at all.
> It seems dead. I mean the two usb ports upper to the three connectors for the wifi/bt antenna.
> 
> Asus completely lack quality assurance.


Are Asmedia USB 3 controllers enable on the BIOS?


----------



## souldriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Are they connected directly to the board or do you have a pc case with a drive caddy?


they are installed into the corsair 750d ssd slots, but he connection is straight ssd> the straight sata cables that came with the deluxe board> mobo ports.

I havn't switched anything yet as my workspace is being taken up by another project right now and when i finally get it working i get sunk into using it. Changing the port they are connected to on the mobo shouldnt change anything else right? as in windows should be able to still see them and the data, just the bios will read it as the new port #.

Side thought, if only one of the pins on the physical sata connection isnt making the best contact will it make it so the whole drive isnt recognized even though the other pins are ok? I'll check out all the physical connections though i find it odd that both drives go and come back without moving anything, just a couple restarts.

Right now, as i said, the workspace i need to open up the computer is being taken up so it might be a little big before I really get to troubleshoot more.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Are Asmedia USB 3 controllers enable on the BIOS?


yes it is enabled.


----------



## ravenrocha

Silent Scope,

I went back from 4455 to 4327 now with less vcore 1.285 + LLC 8 and I'm now on 40 minutes on Aida Stress Test only FPU with the hightest core at 80º C. Before at 4455 and 1,325v it went until 86ºC and after 21 minutes AIDA64 found an error and stoped. I think i will stick with the 4,3Ghz as you suggested and try now to tune the best vcore. Should i continue with LLC 8 or put it on Auto?


----------



## Silent Scone

Shouldn't need more than 6-7. LLC is for VCINN (input).

@djgar Not sure if Scope is taken









Great game...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Shouldn't need more than 6-7. LLC is for VCINN (input).
> 
> @djgar Not sure if Scope is taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great game...


Yeah, but not very tasty









I've been having a hard time getting uncore to work over 3900 even with vcache over 1.2. Any suggestions? Is there a significant dependency between vcache and vccsa? Maybe a random one.


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Your sound card issue might be related to the issue that ASUS's own Xonar cards had until a later BIOS revision fixed it. For a while the cards would show up in device manager but produce no sound until you slept the PC, then work correctly upon waking them until you rebooted again, then you would have to repeat the process. Perhaps that might help to try? Does the sound card work correctly on a different PC? Seems X99 platform in general has some strange quirks regarding discrete sound cards. It's possible ASUS might have only tested resolving the issue with their own cards. To be fair though, I've seen reports regarding sound cards not working on at least EVGA X99 boards as well, so I'm not specifically blaming them.


That is exact problem was the firmware update sound card or motherboard?


----------



## ravenrocha

OK, i will change it to 7. Something strange in AIDA64, i'm sure its a bug, during the stress stress, in the Clocks graphs, where u can see the CPU clock and the NB clock, it should always be a straight line, but sometimes (very few times) it spikes for a second to 0 Mhz, both CPU and NB. Its for sure a bug in AIDA64 clocks reading, right?

Many thanks for all your patience and help, Silent Scope!!!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Another issue on my Asus X99 Deluxe, the most flawed motherboard I ever bought since I use computers.
> 
> I download the asmedia drivers from the Asus site.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I try to install it I get this error:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two USB3 ports doesn't work at all.
> It seems dead. I mean the two usb ports upper to the three connectors for the wifi/bt antenna.
> 
> Asus completely lack quality assurance.


Check this out:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-51327.html


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> OK, i will change it to 7. Something strange in AIDA64, i'm sure its a bug, during the stress stress, in the Clocks graphs, where u can see the CPU clock and the NB clock, it should always be a straight line, but sometimes (very few times) it spikes for a second to 0 Mhz, both CPU and NB. Its for sure a bug in AIDA64 clocks reading, right?
> 
> Many thanks for all your patience and help, Silent Scope!!!


No, that's normal. I also get them occasionally with RealBench stress testing. BTW, it's Silent Scone - he's a humorous dude







. Hmmm, isn't that an oxymoron? I never met a scone I could hear (unless it was burning in an over-heated oven) ...


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Shouldn't need more than 6-7. LLC is for VCINN (input).
> 
> @djgar Not sure if Scope is taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great game...


And if i set it to auto?


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yeah, but not very tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been having a hard time getting uncore to work over 3900 even with vcache over 1.2. Any suggestions? Is there a significant dependency between vcache and vccsa? Maybe a random one.


Djar,

U have 3900 uncore stable? What vcache are u using? 1.2v? After i get my vcore stable, will go to uncore. I'm now with 1h30m of FPU stress test on AIDA64 (only FPU for now) and stable @4.3, XMP, 1.285v, BCLK 127.3


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Djar,
> 
> U have 3900 uncore stable? What vcache are u using? 1.2v? After i get my vcore stable, will go to uncore. I'm now with 1h30m of FPU stress test on AIDA64 (only FPU for now) and stable @4.3, XMP, 1.285v, BCLK 127.3


Check my sig (I just updated it). vcache is 1.14 using that offset.

You might try RealBench for stress. I use it and monitor my vitals with the Aida stress test UI not started but switched to the statistics tab.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-51327.html


thanks for the link.
at the end it seems that the motherboards of the opener was fault.

probably it's RMA time for me and I don't expect anything good from asus.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> thanks for the link.
> at the end it seems that the motherboards of the opener was fault.
> 
> probably it's RMA time for me and I don't expect anything good from asus.


I would try what was suggested first since it won't hurt but yes, it looks like his solution was just to RMA it.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Check my sig (I just updated it). vcache is 1.14 using that offset.
> 
> You might try RealBench for stress. I use it and monitor my vitals with the Aida stress test UI not started but switched to the statistics tab.


Thanks Djar!!!
As soon as i pass all tests stable with 4.3 @ 1.285 vcore (for now). Going now at 2 hours with AIDA64 Stress Test (only FPU) and max core temp is 79ºC.
Then will run 12 hours of AIDA64 with all CPU checkboxes enable. Then more 8 hours of realbench, then more 8 hours of OCCT. And if everyhting ok, will start to look at the uncore. Now I'm with default @ 3055 uncore


----------



## djgar

Wow, if you run all that you're definitely stable









Me, I'm happy with 4 hours of RealBench and 2 runs of Memtest Deluxe







. BTW I find the comments in Memtest Deluxe kind of funny - they say 1 run for basic, 10 runs for complete and overnight for extensive, except 1 run takes me over 5 hours, so 10 runs would be almost 3 days straight. Overnight is barely 2 runs.


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> And if i set it to auto?


I'm not sure how other motherboards handle it, but if I leave LLC on auto on my RVE and have CPU at 4.4GHz/1,24V AI Suite shows LLC 9. You probably want to decrease that. I'm on LLC 8 now, because LLC 7 had some nasty effects for me.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Wow, if you run all that you're definitely stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, I'm happy with 4 hours of RealBench and 2 runs of Memtest Deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . BTW I find the comments in Memtest Deluxe kind of funny - they say 1 run for basic, 10 runs for complete and overnight for extensive, except 1 run takes me over 5 hours, so 10 runs would be almost 3 days straight. Overnight is barely 2 runs.


Use the new memtest 6.0 (beta) that its the first one to support DDR4 and has the new 13th test called "Harmmer test" one complete run its almost 24 hours









Check it here: http://www.passmark.com/forum/showthread.php?4836-MemTest86-v6-0-Beta&s=42a093227b3a05f4ffa8b4b987ab8da3


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trellmor*
> 
> I'm not sure how other motherboards handle it, but if I leave LLC on auto on my RVE and have CPU at 4.4GHz/1,24V AI Suite shows LLC 9. You probably want to decrease that. I'm on LLC 8 now, because LLC 7 had some nasty effects for me.


Thanks for your advice


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Use the new memtest 6.0 (beta) that its the first one to support DDR4 and has the new 13th test called "Harmmer test" one complete run its almost 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it here: http://www.passmark.com/forum/showthread.php?4836-MemTest86-v6-0-Beta&s=42a093227b3a05f4ffa8b4b987ab8da3


Ah, they finally got a new one going! That's memtest86, which I also use as my prelim, but was using 5.01. That one takes 42 minutes to complete 1 run for me. I'll download the new beta. Memtest Deluxe is different and not free ($14). I'm using the one that runs by itself, not from the OS which is Memtest Pro and is cheaper ($5).

Edit: Oops, I'm using memtest86+, which is different from memtest86.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> BTW I find the comments in Memtest Deluxe kind of funny - they say 1 run for basic, 10 runs for complete and overnight for extensive, except 1 run takes me over 5 hours, so 10 runs would be almost 3 days straight. Overnight is barely 2 runs.


Hello

Those recommendations are for the Windows based version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Use the new memtest 6.0 (beta) that its the first one to support DDR4 and has the new 13th test called "Harmmer test" one complete run its almost 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it here: http://www.passmark.com/forum/showthread.php?4836-MemTest86-v6-0-Beta&s=42a093227b3a05f4ffa8b4b987ab8da3


Hello

Unlike HCI Memtest this version is not conclusive. If errors are indicated there is definitely an issue with the memory subsystem. When the tests pass there may or may not be memory related issues once booted into the operating system.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Those recommendations are for the Windows based version.
> Hello
> 
> Unlike HCI Memtest this version is not conclusive. If errors are indicated there is definitely an issue with the memory subsystem. When the tests pass there may or may not be memory related issues once booted into the operating system.


Good comments! That's why I use memtest86+ as a prelim then do the serious test with Memtest Deluxe. Now that you mention that those are the recommended runs for the Windows version it makes more sense, I take it they don't take as long to run. But those are the comments in the Cd-run version too!

I guess they're not big on UI design - it's about as sparse as you can get. No display of what the actual memory range they are testing, no easy way to end it like hit escape. Nope, you have to press the power or rest button. Oh and my favorite is they ask you to delete the ISO file after you burn the CD. So if you lose it or scratch it, you have to buy another copy? Gotta love it.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I would try what was suggested first since it won't hurt but yes, it looks like his solution was just to RMA it.


I have tried what suggested but it doesn't work.
It isn't a software problem since the USB does not work neither on BIOS while all other ports works correctly.

the error is strange, if it doesn't find the asmedia controlled all ports should not work but only two of them does not work.
just opened an RMA with asus, I will see what they say me.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Use the new memtest 6.0 (beta) that its the first one to support DDR4 and has the new 13th test called "Harmmer test" one complete run its almost 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it here: http://www.passmark.com/forum/showthread.php?4836-MemTest86-v6-0-Beta&s=42a093227b3a05f4ffa8b4b987ab8da3


I downloaded the 6.0 ISO, but it only boots with the old version 4.3.7. Any idea what problem it has with our UEFI?


----------



## Montesinnos

I just built a new system this week and I believe I'm having problems with my BIOS/post.

2 issues (could be the same):


Motherboard starts twice. I found a couple other reports of this, but I'm not sure if it's normal. Every time I turn on my computer, it turns on, spins for 5 seconds and turns off. Then it comes back alive and finishes the boot.
BIOS/Post/Boot is taking a long time. I've been rebooting it several times to test this under different conditions and it never boots in less than 30 seconds. Sometimes even a minute. Windows task manager indicates 30+ seconds to boot. (Even not considering the Windows startup time)

Specs:
Asus x99 PRO (Bios 1004)
5820k
32GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 2400
512GB Samsung 850 Pro
Windows 8.1 Pro

Any suggestions?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I downloaded the 6.0 ISO, but it only boots with the old version 4.3.7. Any idea what problem it has with our UEFI?


According to the thread we need to select "Other OS" in Secure Boot of the BIOS, but doing so just gives me a blue screen (BSON - blue screen of nothing) when the test starts. Looks like we need either beta 3 or wait for the code to be approved by Microsoft ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Yes, i know, *but because FPU is what pushes more the CPU*, I want first to pass that. Its like first step. If i can pass that, then i will test again will all the rest of the check-boxes If on.


These tests fail because of heat, not a logic failure (eg, procedure checksum mismatch) - mostly because of overheating in a microenvironment or a demand for current you have not enabled through vcore.
Running an algorithm that generates the most heat has nothing to do with system architecture stability, or even FPU stability for that matter. Run FPU or any of the FPU - based stressors, Then do something complex. Fail.
Why folks run these cpu power viruses is "bewildering". Use XTU stability of you must.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Montesinnos*
> 
> I just built a new system this week and I believe I'm having problems with my BIOS/post.
> 
> 2 issues (could be the same):
> 
> 
> Motherboard starts twice. I found a couple other reports of this, but I'm not sure if it's normal. Every time I turn on my computer, it turns on, spins for 5 seconds and turns off. Then it comes back alive and finishes the boot.
> BIOS/Post/Boot is taking a long time. I've been rebooting it several times to test this under different conditions and it never boots in less than 30 seconds. Sometimes even a minute. Windows task manager indicates 30+ seconds to boot. (Even not considering the Windows startup time)
> 
> Specs:
> Asus x99 PRO (Bios 1004)
> 5820k
> 32GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 2400
> 512GB Samsung 850 Pro
> Windows 8.1 Pro
> 
> Any suggestions?


There is nothing wrong with your BIOS that's just the board training the RAM


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-51327.html


It's an issue with the ASMEDIA driver. Sometimes disabling the controller and rebooting into windows, then re-enabling the controller works. I'd bet money there is absolutely nothing wrong with the board


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Montesinnos*
> 
> I just built a new system this week and I believe I'm having problems with my BIOS/post.
> 
> 2 issues (could be the same):
> 
> 
> Motherboard starts twice. I found a couple other reports of this, but I'm not sure if it's normal. Every time I turn on my computer, it turns on, spins for 5 seconds and turns off. Then it comes back alive and finishes the boot.
> BIOS/Post/Boot is taking a long time. I've been rebooting it several times to test this under different conditions and it never boots in less than 30 seconds. Sometimes even a minute. Windows task manager indicates 30+ seconds to boot. (Even not considering the Windows startup time)


Make sure Fast Boot is enabled. Also in the DRAM section try setting "Attempt Fast Boot" and "Attempt Fast Cold Boot" to Enabled. If this still fails try disabling RAM Training (but only if you know your RAM is stable) My X99-Deluxe reports a boot time of ~11 seconds in Windows Task Manager. Still slower than the ~5 seconds I got on X79, but significantly faster than the times you're experiencing.

Also turn off all controllers onboard not in use (HD-Audio if you're using a discrete soundcard and have no need for it, etc.)


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's an issue with the ASMEDIA driver. Sometimes disabling the controller and rebooting into windows, then re-enabling the controller works. I'd bet money there is absolutely nothing wrong with the board


I would like you are right but in my case you probably not.
To be sure I have done what you suggested twice, it doesn't helped.

The strange things is that all USB ports are available in bios, I can connect a usb key to all ports and make a screenshot of the bios from all ports except from the two ports.
If I connect the key in the mentioned two ports, bios says that there is no device where to save screenshots.

this is my USB device. As you can see there is no asmedia device.



The strange things is that I'm sure that the "Controller host Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible - 0100 (Microsoft)"
refers to the asmedia, since if I disable it, all asmedia ports stop working except the intel one.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> According to the thread we need to select "Other OS" in Secure Boot of the BIOS, but doing so just gives me a blue screen (BSON - blue screen of nothing) when the test starts. Looks like we need either beta 3 or wait for the code to be approved by Microsoft ...


Djar,

yes, u need to select to use Other OS in secure boot to boot from UEFI for using Memtest 6.0.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> These tests fail because of heat, not a logic failure (eg, procedure checksum mismatch) - mostly because of overheating in a microenvironment or a demand for current you have not enabled through vcore.
> Running an algorithm that generates the most heat has nothing to do with system architecture stability, or even FPU stability for that matter. Run FPU or any of the FPU - based stressors, Then do something complex. Fail.
> Why folks run these cpu power viruses is "bewildering". Use XTU stability of you must.


What do u mean XTU stability? Is that a new tool?
I already pass 8 hours of FPU only stress test in AIDA64. Now i'm testing with all the checkboxes enabled except local disc and GPU.

Thanks


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> What do u mean XTU stability? Is that a new tool?
> I already pass 8 hours of FPU only stress test in AIDA64. Now i'm testing with all the checkboxes enabled except local disc and GPU.
> 
> Thanks


Intel's benchmark/stress test:
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-boards-software-extreme-tuning-utility.html


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Intel's benchmark/stress test:
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-boards-software-extreme-tuning-utility.html


Thanks, but when u are redirected to the download page, u have the following message:

There are currently no downloads available for ""extreme tuning utility""

It seems that intel gave up on this tool??


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Thanks, but when u are redirected to the download page, u have the following message:
> 
> There are currently no downloads available for ""extreme tuning utility""
> 
> It seems that intel gave up on this tool??


https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&keyword=xtu


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&keyword=xtu


Thanks!!!

U think this is best tool to test stability for overclock. Better then AIDA64 Stress Test, Realbench and OCCT? How long should i have it run for CPU and then for memory?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> U think this is best tool to test stability for overclock. Better then AIDA64 Stress Test, Realbench and OCCT? How long should i have it run for CPU and then for memory?


I think a combination of Aida64, realbench, and this would be ideal. Run them all for a couple hours, if you pass then you should be set.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Djar,
> 
> yes, u need to select to use Other OS in secure boot to boot from UEFI for using Memtest 6.0.


I set Secure Boot to Other OS and I still get 4.3.7. I tried some settings in the compatibility section but I got a dead Blue Screen Of Nothing. Oh well, I'll wait for beta 3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I think a combination of Aida64, realbench, and this would be ideal. Run them all for a couple hours, if you pass then you should be set.


At the same time??!!







Just kidding. I know you meant one at a time.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> At the same time??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. I know you meant one at a time.


Now I have to go try this and see what happens.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I set Secure Boot to Other OS and I still get 4.3.7. I tried some settings in the compatibility section but I got a dead Blue Screen Of Nothing. Oh well, I'll wait for beta 3.
> At the same time??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. I know you meant one at a time.


And u select UEFI boot?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> And u select UEFI boot?


In CSM? I did and that's what gave me the Blue Screen Of Nothing. So just those two selections worked for you?


----------



## ravenrocha

in the main bios page, u can choose a boot device. Select the pen usb u created with the image of Memtest 6.0 but the boot device with UEFI, like Corsair 3.0 USB UEFI. Its what appears on mine. But first change the secure boot option to other OS.


----------



## djgar

Ahh! I'm booting from a CD created from the ISO through the normal boot routine after changing to Other OS. I had to change to boot from a USB - boot from CD wouldn't work no matter how I tried. However, though it finally did boot 6.0 which started the prelim data gathering, it hangs after displaying "Gathering memory controller data". So back to waiting for the next beta







. Fortunately this is not my main memory test program.


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Your sound card issue might be related to the issue that ASUS's own Xonar cards had until a later BIOS revision fixed it. For a while the cards would show up in device manager but produce no sound until you slept the PC, then work correctly upon waking them until you rebooted again, then you would have to repeat the process. Perhaps that might help to try? Does the sound card work correctly on a different PC? Seems X99 platform in general has some strange quirks regarding discrete sound cards. It's possible ASUS might have only tested resolving the issue with their own cards. To be fair though, I've seen reports regarding sound cards not working on at least EVGA X99 boards as well, so I'm not specifically blaming them.


Kiwiis sorry my previous post was quite brief i was out of town and answered from my phone. I have tried both cards creative zxr and a xf-i tianium in other systems and both work. I find it odd that the asus qvl for the x99-e ws only lists one pcie sound card and its the creatve z (which I know is slightly different from the ZXR). I am also a bit concerned that bios updats for the other x99 asus boards seem to have addressed this issue. So i am hoping asus gets it ducks put in a row soon. I really feel this was a rather large ball to drop and am quite annoyed with ASUS for not finding it during testing. They are quite common cards and only having one card on the qvl is a bit disappointing to me.


----------



## Margammor

Some RAID issues perhaps related to this:

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/intel-haswell-e-has-sata-rst-driver-issue.html


----------



## djgar

I've been using 13.2.4.1000 with no problems for my SSD RAID 0.


----------



## Praz

Hello

I recommend IRST V13.1.0.1058. People like to moan because of what is perceived as slow driver releases by ASUS. Proper qualification takes time and the above is an example of what happens with no or little testing.


----------



## Silent Scone

I give IRST on X99 the following award


----------



## [email protected]

The article linked confuses IRST with IRSTe. IRSTe was never supported on X99. RAID and TRIM work fine on the 13.1 build.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I recommend IRST V13.1.0.1058. People like to moan because of what is perceived as slow driver releases by ASUS. Proper qualification takes time and the above is an example of what happens with no or little testing.


Praz, any idea how that one would be better than 13.2.4.1000? I haven't had any issues at all in spite of the many BSODs and bad moments from over-overclocking.


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The article linked confuses IRST with IRSTe. IRSTe was never supported on X99. RAID and TRIM work fine on the 13.1 build.


Any eta on a new bios for the x99-e ws board that will clear up the discrete sound card issues?


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've been using 13.2.4.1000 with no problems for my SSD RAID 0.


Me too







And with two arrays of RAIDs 0. One with 4 x 256gb Samsung 850 Pro and another array with 2 x SSHDs 2TB from Seagate. I filled all 6 satas ports that support RAID


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Praz, any idea how that one would be better than 13.2.4.1000? I haven't had any issues at all in spite of the many BSODs and bad moments from over-overclocking.


Djar,

do u have a stable overclcok @ 4.5Ghz with 5820k? Can u pass without errors for example 8 hours of OCCT (normal, not linpack) and 8 hours of AIDA64?
I thought i had a stable overclock at 4.3Ghz. Had passed 8 hours in AIDA64 but after 2h30 in OCCT, it gave error on one of the cores. So I went back to 4.2Ghz and now i can pass both these tests 8 hours long. I realy prefer to lower the overclock and have a stable system, then, for no "reason" have a BSOD here or there when least expected. That's at least how i think.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with two arrays of RAIDs 0. One with 4 x 256gb Samsung 850 Pro and another array with 2 x SSHDs 2TB from Seagate. I filled all 6 satas ports that support RAID


I have a 2-SSD RAID 0 and a 4-HD RAID 10, all 6 SATAs used up too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Djar,
> 
> do u have a stable overclcok @ 4.5Ghz with 5820k? Can u pass without errors for example 8 hours of OCCT (normal, not linpack) and 8 hours of AIDA64?
> I thought i had a stable overclock at 4.3Ghz. Had passed 8 hours in AIDA64 but after 2h30 in OCCT, it gave error on one of the cores. So I went back to 4.2Ghz and now i can pass both these tests 8 hours long. I realy prefer to lower the overclock and have a stable system, then, for no "reason" have a BSOD here or there when least expected. That's at least how i think.


I've gone as far as almost 4 hours RealBench before Handbrake fails. No patience for more


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have a 2-SSD RAID 0 and a 4-HD RAID 10, all 6 SATAs used up too.
> I've gone as far as almost 4 hours RealBench before Handbrake fails. No patience for more


So, after 4 hours in Realbench it failed? Have you tried also OCCT or AIDA64? U dont mind having an unstable overclock during 24/7 operations?


----------



## djgar

I have yet to get any kind of failure in my 24-7 work. Even Lightroom, the most intensive processing I do has had no problems. Call me deluded, call me overtly optimistic, but if it gets a straight 4 hours of all cores @ 100% the stuff I do should be OK. I do keep backups faithfully. Plus it's not a job-related environment. It's almost an adrenaline-inducing environment







.

I'm actually waiting for the next BIOS update before resuming OC research







.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have yet to get any kind of failure in my 24-7 work. Even Lightroom, the most intensive processing I do has had no problems. Call me deluded, call me overtly optimistic, but if it gets a straight 4 hours of all cores @ 100% the stuff I do should be OK. I do keep backups faithfully. Plus it's not a job-related environment. It's almost an adrenaline-inducing environment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm actually waiting for the next BIOS update before resuming OC research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yup, i understrand u. But i cant stand a BSOD or crash in a stress application for testing stability while overclocking. Call me paranoic... LOL







with 1.344 vcore voltage, u should get high temps even with WC system. With OCCT normal (not linpack because that can smoke the CPU), how far the temperature goes in your hotest core?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> I thought i had a stable overclock at 4.3Ghz. Had passed 8 hours in AIDA64 but after 2h30 in OCCT, it gave error on one of the cores. So I went back to 4.2Ghz and now i can pass both these tests 8 hours long.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Yup, i understrand u. But i cant stand a BSOD or crash in a stress application for testing stability while overclocking. Call me paranoic...


Hello

So where did this magic 8 hour mark come from? If you're paranoid what happens after 12 hours, 2 days or 2 weeks of stress testing. Picking a particular test or time limit at random and criticizing others for not doing the same doesn't make much sense. I can pass all these tests and still crash with the same settings when rendering with 3ds Max but I don't try to convince others that 3ds Max should be the only method of testing for stability.


----------



## Nichismo

hey guys

ive got a pretty serious problem I was hoping somebody could provide some insight on. Recently I unplugged all my PSU cables for a new set to replace them. Now that ive got everything plugged back in, my RAID0 array has stopped working. I ended up having to delete/reset the RAID array, and now both disks show as "non member disk" in green lettering just before the logo display/BIOS keys.

When I switch to AHCI mode, only one drive shows up in the BIOS. But when I switch back to RAID, both drives show up. However, I cant recreate the RAID0 array. Ill attempt to do so, but after the process is complete, the array simply displays as failed, and one of the drives either isnt displayed or says incompatible. Ive done this over and over again.

Then recently, my BIOS updated itself, however this didnt seem to change anything. I was previously at version 0904, im not sure if its still at this version or not. The update seemed to take shorter than usual and I forgot to check which version I was at.

I dont have a CD drive right now and thus have no way of re installing windows. Im unable to use my PC until I somehow resolve this.

Somebody please help!! much appreciated.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> So where did this magic 8 hour mark come from? If you're paranoid what happens after 12 hours, 2 days or 2 weeks of stress testing. Picking a particular test or time limit at random and criticizing others for not doing the same doesn't make much sense. I can pass all these tests and still crash with the same settings when rendering with 3ds Max but I don't try to convince others that 3ds Max should be the only method of testing for stability.


Praz,

I'm not criticizing no one, Dont get me wrong please. 8 hours in my opinion is something that has less risk of not beeing stable. And if u do 8 hours of a lot of different stress test tools, less risk u have of having a unstable overclock. That just that. My 5 cents. I just have the feeling that this new X99 platform and processors are harder to overclcok then previous ones.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> I just have the feeling that this new X99 platform and processors are harder to overclcok then previous ones.


Hello

Memory training yes.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Memory training yes.


Maybe because DDR4 is too new...


----------



## compunerdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have yet to get any kind of failure in my 24-7 work. Even Lightroom, the most intensive processing I do has had no problems. Call me deluded, call me overtly optimistic, but if it gets a straight 4 hours of all cores @ 100% the stuff I do should be OK. I do keep backups faithfully. Plus it's not a job-related environment. It's almost an adrenaline-inducing environment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm actually waiting for the next BIOS update before resuming OC research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


+1


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> ive got a pretty serious problem I was hoping somebody could provide some insight on. Recently I unplugged all my PSU cables for a new set to replace them. Now that ive got everything plugged back in, my RAID0 array has stopped working. I ended up having to delete/reset the RAID array, and now both disks show as "non member disk" in green lettering just before the logo display/BIOS keys.
> 
> When I switch to AHCI mode, only one drive shows up in the BIOS. But when I switch back to RAID, both drives show up. However, I cant recreate the RAID0 array. Ill attempt to do so, but after the process is complete, the array simply displays as failed, and one of the drives either isnt displayed or says incompatible. Ive done this over and over again.
> 
> Then recently, my BIOS updated itself, however this didnt seem to change anything. I was previously at version 0904, im not sure if its still at this version or not. The update seemed to take shorter than usual and I forgot to check which version I was at.
> 
> I dont have a CD drive right now and thus have no way of re installing windows. Im unable to use my PC until I somehow resolve this.
> 
> Somebody please help!! much appreciated.


Why u dont make an USB bootable windows instalation?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Yup, i understrand u. But i cant stand a BSOD or crash in a stress application for testing stability while overclocking. Call me paranoic... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 1.344 vcore voltage, u should get high temps even with WC system. With OCCT normal (not linpack because that can smoke the CPU), how far the temperature goes in your hotest core?


My hottest core max is 77. Core 3 (numbering them 1-6) is my weak one, and the next high max is 73. My lowest core high max is 68 (core 6). My odd cores tend to be higher than my even ones







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Praz,
> 
> I'm not criticizing no one, Dont get me wrong please. 8 hours in my opinion is something that has less risk of not beeing stable. And if u do 8 hours of a lot of different stress test tools, less risk u have of having a unstable overclock. That just that. My 5 cents. I just have the feeling that this new X99 platform and processors are harder to overclcok then previous ones.


Hey, I'm with you there. I'm also on the paranoid side, especially with RAID and backups I'm still an OC WIP. The next BIOS may change how things work so that's why I'm in standby. I'm just being in a bit of a thrill-seeking mode







.


----------



## Phillychuck

Working towards a system based on the ASUS X99-A and a 5930K at pretty much at stock speeds. This massive thread is scary, is the platform that buggy or have most of the quirks been worked out?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Working towards a system based on the ASUS X99-A and a 5930K at pretty much at stock speeds. This massive thread is scary, is the platform that buggy or have most of the quirks been worked out?


Hello

"Pretty much stock speeds" is plug n' play. Not sure what the quirks would be.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have yet to get any kind of failure in my 24-7 work. Even Lightroom, the most intensive processing I do has had no problems. Call me deluded, call me overtly optimistic, but if it gets a straight 4 hours of all cores @ 100% the stuff I do should be OK. I do keep backups faithfully. Plus it's not a job-related environment. It's almost an adrenaline-inducing environment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm actually waiting for the next BIOS update before resuming OC research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Building this week my main job-related environment ;-) based on the X99-E WS. The RVE version (home job-related environment) works well (besides some USB issues, which are irritating but workable).
The new one will get 2 Mushkin PCIe drives and I am hoping that my Lightroom (As well as Enfuse and Photoshop and Premiere Pro) will even benefit more from that. My photography most intensive software is Kolor Autopano Giga which hits al 16 threads up to 95% load ;-) but 360 degree panorama's are rendered fast like hell.....


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> My hottest core max is 77. Core 3 (numbering them 1-6) is my weak one, and the next high max is 73. My lowest core high max is 68 (core 6). My odd cores tend to be higher than my even ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Hey, I'm with you there. I'm also on the paranoid side, especially with RAID and backups I'm still an OC WIP. The next BIOS may change how things work so that's why I'm in standby. I'm just being in a bit of a thrill-seeking mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yup, maybe u right and we should wait for next BIOS. For me this has been the most difficult fight for overclocking. After thinking i had an stable overclock @ 4.2, stress test fails in AIDA64 after 8 hours pass in OCCT. That's very weird. Now i jump to 1.29 vcore and LLC 8 and trying again AIDA64. This is my second 5930k CPU, so its really not easy to get a stable overclock of only plus 700Mhz from stock speeds. And I'm not even playing with uncore. Realy difficult to overclock in this new platform with even the new extra pins for overclocking that ASUS boards have. I'm sad


----------



## [email protected]

OC socket cannot fix a CPU with cores that overclock poorly. There is nothing UEFI updates can do at this point about adding additional margin to a CPU that hits a brick wall for core frequency.


----------



## Doubleugee

Hello,i. Recentst upgrades my System to the asus x99 with an 5820K cpu. I Aldi have installed teo EVGA GTX 980's. At first i put them in pcie slot 1 and 2 and my System runs kust fine but only at x8/x8. After Reading the manual i decoder to put the second gpu in pcie slot 4, as recommended by asus to get x16/x0/x0/x8. After doing so the bios gpu post screen saus that everything is ok. But when Windows 8.1 started it does not recognize the gpu in slot 1?? Has any one of you had this kind of behaviour? the bios version of my mainboard is 1004. I Will upgrade to the latest, 1103. I hope the problems are gone. If not, should i reinstall the nvidia drivers?

I hope i made clear what my problem is with my System and hope any one can help.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> OC socket cannot fix a CPU with cores that overclock poorly. There is nothing UEFI updates can do at this point about adding additional margin to a CPU that hits a brick wall for core frequency.


Yes, i agree and understand that. But because its the first time that we see an "overclock socket" more expectations were made by the user community. As i said this is my 2nd cpu and what i see in average is that the overclock margin is very small... I und that with more cores (6) its more difficult to overclock.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> So where did this magic 8 hour mark come from? If you're paranoid what happens after 12 hours, 2 days or 2 weeks of stress testing. Picking a particular test or time limit at random and criticizing others for not doing the same doesn't make much sense. I can pass all these tests and still crash with the same settings when rendering with 3ds Max but I don't try to convince others that 3ds Max should be the only method of testing for stability.


Precisely this. It's amazing how many people sheep repeat the same notion that you need keep these tests running for hours. At best 2 hours is all I've ever ran CPU tests. It all depends on YOUR workload. Certain users here must waste hours of uptime trying to check the machine is 100% stable.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Yes, i agree and understand that. But because its the first time that we see an "overclock socket" more expectations were made by the user community. As i said this is my 2nd cpu and what i see in average is that the overclock margin is very small... I und that with more cores (6) its more difficult to overclock.


I dont think this confused the the whole community. You just happen to have bad CPUs. I have an 8 core CPU that can do 4.6GHz easily with 4.5G + cache. The CPU is always the limiting factor. OC socket just helps boost the cache and memory on CPUs that are capable. It won't boost a lowly sample into a great one. A UEFI update at this stage will not make your CPU any better either.


----------



## Silent Scone

I find mine will do 4.5 uncore with around 1.39v and 4.7 core with 1.385v, but after that cache hits a wall no matter how much voltage I throw at it. Not sure if cache scales at all with cold, haven't been fussed enough to find out


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I find mine will do 4.5 uncore with around 1.39v and 4.7 core with 1.385v, but after that cache hits a wall no matter how much voltage I throw at it. Not sure if cache scales at all with cold, haven't been fussed enough to find out


Anything above 1.3v for vcore its not dangerous? What's the max temps u have in the hotest core in full load?


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Anything above 1.3v for vcore its not dangerous? What's the max temps u have in the hotest core in full load?


http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/ mentions up to 1,45 for 4.6GHz uncore (search for "uncore story"), so it's probably ok. I think Raja also mentioned somewhere, that up to 1.45V will be OK. For my own chip I decided to stay at about the same voltage as the core which gives me 4.2GHz uncore, but if the temps are ok, it should be fine to go higher. YMMV


----------



## Margammor

Hi all. After some initial diasters with the X99-DL, I now have a super smooth running X99 based on the X99 RVE.

My next build (the office version) is based on the X99-E WS and this one will be my primary daily workstation (photographer and videographer as well as 3D artist impressions). Components are coming in, so I started to build it. Case is a Lian Li PC-D600, PSU put in now (Corsair AX 1200i) and the WS is placed as well as the CPU. Rest of ordered components are coming in this week.

Some questions?
- I want to put in my Thunderbolt EX card. The manual states that slot _X2 is auto switching for the Thunderbolt cards *defaulting then to x2 and not x8);
- My GPU (Strix GTX 980) occupies 2 slots, so I cannot use slot _X2 if I put the GPU in slot _X1

Anyone with the same confuguration and how it has been solved. I will put in 2 or 3 other PCIe cards (Muskin x 2 and a PCIe x4 SSD card (2 normal SSD's)) in it as well


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Anything above 1.3v for vcore its not dangerous? What's the max temps u have in the hotest core in full load?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trellmor*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/ mentions up to 1,45 for 4.6GHz uncore (search for "uncore story"), so it's probably ok. I think Raja also mentioned somewhere, that up to 1.45V will be OK. For my own chip I decided to stay at about the same voltage as the core which gives me 4.2GHz uncore, but if the temps are ok, it should be fine to go higher. YMMV


He mentioned vcore not cache voltage. I would not recommend 1.45v for vcore on any long term basis, but it's a free country.

Under 1.4 for vcore. Cache voltage same principle, feel free to apply 1.45v but I would try to aim for under 1.4v again for 24/7.

I have quite a heavy loop so I rarely see temps over 70c, not even close. But I don't run at those voltage daily


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> He mentioned vcore not cache voltage. I would not recommend 1.45v for vcore on any long term basis, but it's a free country.
> 
> Under 1.4 for vcore. Cache voltage same principle, feel free to apply 1.45v but I would try to aim for under 1.4v again for 24/7.
> 
> I have quite a heavy loop so I rarely see temps over 70c, not even close. But I don't run at those voltage daily


Thanks silent Scope








What speed and vcore are u using stable in daily basis? What kind of tests and how long did u run them to make sure ur system is stable?


----------



## [email protected]

Verbatim from the guide:

Cache Voltage:

*"Good processor samples can achieve 4.6GHz Uncore frequency in tandem with CPU core frequency at the same value. Depending upon the processor sample, this may require cache voltage in the region of 1.35~1.45V."
*

VCore:

*"Depending on your ambient temperatures, full-load voltages over 1.25Vcore fall into water-cooling territory (dual-radiator). With triple radiator water-cooling solutions, using up to 1.35Vcore is possible."* (5960X guideline).


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Verbatim from the guide:
> 
> Cache Voltage:
> 
> *"Good processor samples can achieve 4.6GHz Uncore frequency in tandem with CPU core frequency at the same value. Depending upon the processor sample, this may require cache voltage in the region of 1.35~1.45V."
> *
> 
> VCore:
> 
> *"Depending on your ambient temperatures, full-load voltages over 1.25Vcore fall into water-cooling territory (dual-radiator). With triple radiator water-cooling solutions, using up to 1.35Vcore is possible."* (5960X guideline).


Thanks Raja. That's why I thought that 1.3v should be more less the limit for not entering a dangerous area for most of people like me, that have WC, but not those custom solutions with big loops. I'm doing my test to have a stable overclock with max vcore until 1.3v. Now i'm testing with 1.29v and 4.2 Ghz. If not stable will go back a little in speed.


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> He mentioned vcore not cache voltage. I would not recommend 1.45v for vcore on any long term basis, but it's a free country.
> 
> Under 1.4 for vcore. Cache voltage same principle, feel free to apply 1.45v but I would try to aim for under 1.4v again for 24/7.
> 
> I have quite a heavy loop so I rarely see temps over 70c, not even close. But I don't run at those voltage daily


Ah yes, sorry. I misread vcore as vcache in ravenrocha's post.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Working towards a system based on the ASUS X99-A and a 5930K at pretty much at stock speeds. This massive thread is scary, is the platform that buggy or have most of the quirks been worked out?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> "Pretty much stock speeds" is plug n' play. Not sure what the quirks would be.
Click to expand...

Well, system startup issues, RAM problems, drivers, mosfets exploding (bios fix?), etc. Don't need to overclock to have issues. I had one of those 1GHZ thunderbird AMD's back in the day and it was constant issues for awhile before they fixed it.

It's hard to gauge how big the issue is, not many people buy haswell-e, I've been googling to do my research ahead of time.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Well, system startup issues, RAM problems, drivers, mosfets exploding (bios fix?), etc.


Hello

Sorry you will need to be more specific. Startup and ram issues are mostly due to user error because of improper configurations or inexperience with overclocking. This is especially true of the reported ram issues. I'm not sure what drivers you are referring to and please provide links to posts that show exploding MOSFETs because I sure missed those.


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> . I'm not sure what drivers you are referring to and please provide links to posts that show exploding MOSFETs because I sure missed those.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Well, system startup issues, RAM problems, drivers, mosfets exploding (bios fix?), etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sorry you will need to be more specific. Startup and ram issues are mostly due to user error because of improper configurations or inexperience with overclocking. This is especially true of the reported ram issues. I'm not sure what drivers you are referring to and please provide links to posts that show exploding MOSFETs because I sure missed those.
Click to expand...

From:
http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008
Quote:


> We are releasing a new EFI (build 1004) today that addresses this issue by balancing start-up and shutdown power loads across all VRM Phases when the processor is drawing less than 50 amps. This will greatly mitigate the chance of a VCCIN spike or power surge in rare instances based on extensive testing. Our new balancing/sequencing rules will decrease overall power efficiency results by a few percent based on processor loading under 50 amps but otherwise the board's overall performance will not change. In addition to the new power rules, EFI release 1004 features a host of performance improvements with significant improvements in the area of memory overclocking using the 100 strap at speeds up to and past DDR4-3300.
> Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008#GgXMKIbilZceLict.99


As for RAM, I totally disagree with you. Plenty of recommended RAM have had issues until BIOS fixes.

In any case, not sure why I'm arguing with you about these concerns. I wanted to see the current state of the board I'm buying, generally. I don't see much about the X99-A.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> From:
> http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008
> As for RAM, I totally disagree with you. Plenty of recommended RAM have had issues until BIOS fixes.
> 
> In any case, not sure why I'm arguing with you about these concerns. I wanted to see the current state of the board I'm buying, generally. I don't see much about the X99-A.


Hello

You specifically referenced this thread in your original post not a random review site that experienced an isolated instance of a failure. This thread has more info posted from actual users than will be found anywhere else on the Web. Read through it and then decide or not to purchase the board. You are not arguing with me. I do not have the time nor the least amount of interest to engage you at such a level. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Well, system startup issues, RAM problems, drivers, mosfets exploding (bios fix?), etc. Don't need to overclock to have issues. I had one of those 1GHZ thunderbird AMD's back in the day and it was constant issues for awhile before they fixed it.
> 
> It's hard to gauge how big the issue is, not many people buy haswell-e, I've been googling to do my research ahead of time.


If you're struggling to gauge an issue that's normally a good indication that there isn't much of one. The users with board failures that aren't DOA will be fairly minimal.

It's as Praz has said, most issues from frustrated posters are people struggling to get higher DRAM frequencies stable. Most will be hitting XMP, and leaving system agent in auto. A little finesse/patience is required to balance core/uncore with higher DRAM frequencies


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you're struggling to gauge an issue that's normally a good indication that there isn't much of one. The users with board failures that aren't DOA will be fairly minimal.
> 
> It's as Praz has said, most issues from frustrated posters are people struggling to get higher DRAM frequencies stable. Most will be hitting XMP, and leaving system agent in auto. A little finesse/patience is required to balance core/uncore with higher DRAM frequencies


With 2 dead X99-DL boards without any real "over the top" OC (AIS3 5 way 4,2 and XMP enabled only, which is OC in the end) I ended up in the minimal group and used to be a frustrated poster ;-)))
Now I am a happy poster again an left it all behind me. Costly incidents but live goes on and it is only money.


----------



## Agenesis

I can set the current capability to 240% on the rampage, but is it safe?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Precisely this. It's amazing how many people sheep repeat the same notion that you need keep these tests running for hours. At best 2 hours is all I've ever ran CPU tests. It all depends on YOUR workload. Certain users here must waste hours of uptime trying to check the machine is 100% stable.


Well, it gives me an excuse to read my Kindle sci-fi paranormal fantasy romance mystery while I baby-sit the system being stressed









Actually I'm beginning to think X-99 is part of a government research on stress-testing humans as well as MBs







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Thanks Raja. That's why I thought that 1.3v should be more less the limit for not entering a dangerous area for most of people like me, that have WC, but not those custom solutions with big loops. I'm doing my test to have a stable overclock with max vcore until 1.3v. Now i'm testing with 1.29v and 4.2 Ghz. If not stable will go back a little in speed.


I have a relatively simple 3-fan radiator (with six fans push/pull) loop and 77c max for my 1.344 vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> From:
> http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008
> As for RAM, I totally disagree with you. Plenty of recommended RAM have had issues until BIOS fixes.
> 
> In any case, not sure why I'm arguing with you about these concerns. I wanted to see the current state of the board I'm buying, generally. I don't see much about the X99-A.


No problems with my X99-A I didn't cause myself. But sure, X99 OC'ing has been a challenge for me just like for everyone else.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Well, it gives me an excuse to read my Kindle sci-fi paranormal fantasy romance mystery while I baby-sit the system being stressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm beginning to think X-99 is part of a government research on stress-testing humans as well as MBs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I have a relatively simple 3-fan radiator (with six fans push/pull) loop and 77c max for my 1.344 vcore.
> No problems with my X99-A I didn't cause myself. But sure, X99 OC'ing has been a challenge for me just like for everyone else.


Love ur humor, Djar!!!! Agree 1000% with u


----------



## djgar

Maybe it's an old man thing, but I find looking at things with an optimistic view (but not blind to reality) makes life (and OCing) a more pleasant and constructive experience


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I can set the current capability to 240% on the rampage, but is it safe?


Why do you feel you need to set it manually OR that high? If you're overclocking on air or water, leave the setting alone.


----------



## ravenrocha

After 10 hours of AIDA64 stress test, with 4.2Ghz with 1.29vcore and most of the rest with defaults, hardware error ((((((((((((
Will raise now the vcore to 1.315 and will test again.

Like Djar said, this baby sitting job to our OC new babies its hard... they only "cry" after too many hours when we think everythink is ok with them ((((((((


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Love ur humor, Djar!!!! Agree 1000% with u


I believe it is a North Korean complot to get their communist theory in our PC's. As it is already countered by the Westen powers, the NSA makes the BIOS for all X99 MB's.


----------



## Doubleugee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubleugee*
> 
> Hello,i. Recentst upgrades my System to the asus x99 with an 5820K cpu. I Aldi have installed teo EVGA GTX 980's. At first i put them in pcie slot 1 and 2 and my System runs kust fine but only at x8/x8. After Reading the manual i decoder to put the second gpu in pcie slot 4, as recommended by asus to get x16/x0/x0/x8. After doing so the bios gpu post screen saus that everything is ok. But when Windows 8.1 started it does not recognize the gpu in slot 1?? Has any one of you had this kind of behaviour? the bios version of my mainboard is 1004. I Will upgrade to the latest, 1103. I hope the problems are gone. If not, should i reinstall the nvidia drivers?
> 
> I hope i made clear what my problem is with my System and hope any one can help.


Sorry for the bad english, but i live in the Netherlands and my grammar help is dutch. Anyway, i managed to get my problems resolved. I just modified the asus sli bridge (cut it on one end) and put it on the two cards. Now everything works just fine!


----------



## djgar

^^^ Nothing beats creativity and ingenuity at work! And your grammar is fine, although "I" is capitalized - I guess to remind us how important each one of us is


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubleugee*
> 
> Sorry for the bad english, but i live in the Netherlands and my grammar help is dutch. Anyway, i managed to get my problems resolved. I just modified the asus sli bridge (cut it on one end) and put it on the two cards. Now everything works just fine!


We kunnen het best lezen en buiten Nederland is hun "Dutch" ook niet zo vloeiend









Double Dutch talk for non Dutch speaking readers.....!


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> After 10 hours of AIDA64 stress test, with 4.2Ghz with 1.29vcore and most of the rest with defaults, hardware error ((((((((((((
> Will raise now the vcore to 1.315 and will test again.
> 
> Like Djar said, this baby sitting job to our OC new babies its hard... they only "cry" after too many hours when we think everythink is ok with them ((((((((


I think i will jump now to 1.325 and hope this can last like 24 hours. If so, then i will try to go down a little be until is not stable again. About DDR4 voltage, i have 32gb g-skill 2800. Should i stay with the default 1.2v or since i'm overclocking (i'm using XMP profile for 2800Mhz) should also raise it for 1.35v? I know that until 2800 its 1.2v for DDR4, but....
I'm tired of this baby sitting times with this inconstant baby... and its already my second one...

@Djar,

need ur good mood now ))))


----------



## djgar

I was overclocking @ 2800 14-14-14-24 with 1.31v, but I'm only doing 16GB. 32GB is a different story. But 1.35 sounds high for 2800 if that's the XMP rating.


----------



## ravenrocha

So u think i should keep it Auto under the 1.2v?


----------



## Silent Scone

You've both got your wires crossed I think. Just stick to the guides and follow legitimate advise


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> So u think i should keep it Auto under the 1.2v?


I'm frankly not sure - I have limited experience and none with 32GB. BTW, you should put your component list in your signature







.


----------



## MikeSp

What would be a good starting point for all settings in order to achieve a stable 4.2 with my components -- I am back to almost being a noob, having not built a computer in over 6 years and with this X99 board, it is my understanding that the auto feature is basically worthless. It is NOT my goal to set new records but to achieve a decent OC that is stable and not under stress, using all 6 cores. OR where could I find the details of a reasonable starting point in OC'ing?

Thoughts, opinions

SOLVED - turned off all four switches at bottom of the board and followed the 4.2 GHz OC Guide -- worked perfect, 4.2 HGz, 2800 MHz full frequency on DIMMs, stable and VCore stays at 36-38C.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm frankly not sure - I have limited experience and none with 32GB. BTW, you should put your component list in your signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Now with my signature updated


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> What would be a good starting point for all settings in order to achieve a stable 4.2 with my components -- I am back to almost being a noob, having not built a computer in over 6 years and with this X99 board, it is my understanding that the auto feature is basically worthless. It is NOT my goal to set new records but to achieve a decent OC that is stable and not under stress, using all 6 cores. OR where could I find the details of a reasonable starting point in OC'ing?
> 
> Thoughts, opinions
> 
> BUILD UNDER CONSTRUCTION: Phantek Enthoo Pro tower, Asus X99 Deluxe, G.Skill RipJaws 2800 4x4GB, i7-5930K, EVGA NVIDIA GTX 980 SuperOC'd, Corsair H105, Seasonic X-1250, Samsung Pro 840 256 GB SSD, Samsung Pro 850 1 TB SSD, WD RE SAS 2 TB HDD, & Asus BD-Burner.


Have u tried to follow this guide:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYjlVR2kzYkVvMFE/edit?usp=sharing

See also my signature about settings vcore and vinput for until now a stable under stress on AIDA64 for 10 hours @ 4.2Ghz


----------



## oliluis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Working towards a system based on the ASUS X99-A and a 5930K at pretty much at stock speeds. This massive thread is scary, is the platform that buggy or have most of the quirks been worked out?


Hi There!
I would say jump right in.
I have a AUS X99-A and a i7-5930k and I have not done any OC whatsoever, I have not yet set my memory to XMP, and I been running smooth for about 3 weeks now. everything worked from the start.
If anything the only issue I encountered is that the memory I first purchased what not even letting me enable XMP. I RMA it and the new memory I see the profiles but decided to not do any OC at this time.
just take your time plug everything in outside the case, and try your first POST. if everything goes well, put everything on your case and enjoy the experience.
If anything from this thread, learn what t look for in order to determine everything is working normal. for example by reading this thread and noticing that in my BIOS I was not able to enable XMP, that let me to do a bit more investigation and determine I needed to change my memory kit. same with what you should expect with temperature, mine reads 24-26 in normal loads. I am using a corsair h100i and it just install it outside the case and hand tight the knobs, that is it.
good luck!


----------



## j0shm1lls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Hey VSG and others. Everything stock here. Problem solved (apparently, still under observation) and you guys will not believe what it was. I have two Aquaero controllers connected to the MB (an Aquaero 6 XT and an Aquaero 5 LT). There is some kind of conflict during boot (something not solved by placing legacy only, or uefi only in BIOS). If I take those two out of the USB 2 connector problem solved. So my guess for those having similar problems is to check USB 2 devices connected to your MB. The first hint was the USB 2 mouse disappearing from the BIOS (was not able to move it at all the mouse pointer). I start to check all the USB devices connected with the help of a technician friend of mine. So right now I am considering having a USB 3 to USB 2 adapter to check if the conflict will be gone using a different USB controller for the Aquaeros. Another possibility is that future Asus Bios will solve this thing. Raja if you need more info and details I would gladly help since my guess others are having similar problems with USB devices freezing boot process in other X99 boards.


Interestingly enough, your post help me solve my month long irritation with my X99-Deluxe. I had my Logitech G19 & G700 mouse plugged into the two topmost USB3.0 ports and was having a hell of a time to get windows to load (constant hangs at the Windows flag logo). I figured I'd move them to the USB2.0 ports, and what do you know... The boot hangs are gone. I can't believe it was something so simple. Either way, thanks a bunch as now I can happily start overclocking without worrying about other issues!


----------



## kx11

got G.Skill 16gb rams ( 4x4gb ) tried to install the sticks to get the Mobo to read 16gb and succeeded after 1hr , now suddenly it reads 8gb only ( 2sticks in D1-D2 slots ) why is that happening ??

edit : why do i get BIOS updates all the time from EZ update app ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> got G.Skill 16gb rams ( 4x4gb ) tried to install the sticks to get the Mobo to read 16gb and succeeded after 1hr , now suddenly it reads 8gb only ( 2sticks in D1-D2 slots ) why is that happening ??
> 
> edit : why do i get BIOS updates all the time from EZ update app ?


Hello

Update the UEFI to the latest version. If this is already done fully clear the UEFI. Test each memory module one at a time using the D1 slot for each test. If all memory tests good remove the CPU and check the socket for bent pins. If none are found reinstall the CPU and cooler being care to not overtighten the cooler but tighten it evenly. Retest with all modules installed. A complete and accurate description of your system components would be helpful also.


----------



## bigcid10

what chipset are the usb3_E12 ports on?
I was just wondering because I just noticed there not working
the one just above the wifi card
was going to try to reload the drivers for them
thanks


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Have u tried to follow this guide:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYjlVR2kzYkVvMFE/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> See also my signature about settings vcore and vinput for until now a stable under stress on AIDA64 for 10 hours @ 4.2Ghz


4.2 @ 1.325vcore lasted for 20 hours on AIDA64 Stress test. Raised now to 1.34v to try to reach at least 24 hours stable.

My final question to all of u, with more experience of overclocking then me, is that: if it will be possible to really have a 100% stable overclock that can last without errors on Stress Tests? I start to see that its like an utopia... we think that we have a stable overclock, but really we are fooling ourselfs

And for my tests, i can choose:

4.4 Ghz => stable for more then 1 hour
4.3 Ghz => stable for more then 8 hours
4.2 Ghz => stable for more then 20 hours

I see people with 4.6 or 4.7Ghz and i would realy like to know how much time that overclock last for example in AIDA64 Stress Test. And please, dont say to me that in "real life" that kind of load never exists. Its software, so the CPU should handle any kind of load or program.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> 4.2 @ 1.325vcore lasted for 20 hours on AIDA64 Stress test. Raised now to 1.34v to try to reach at least 24 hours stable.
> 
> My final question to all of u, with more experience of overclocking then me, is that: if it will be possible to really have a 100% stable overclock that can last without errors on Stress Tests? I start to see that its like an utopia... we think that we have a stable overclock, but really we are fooling ourselfs
> 
> And for my tests, i can choose:
> 
> 4.4 Ghz => stable for more then 1 hour
> 4.3 Ghz => stable for more then 8 hours
> 4.2 Ghz => stable for more then 20 hours
> 
> I see people with 4.6 or 4.7Ghz and i would realy like to know how much time that overclock last for example in AIDA64 Stress Test. And please, dont say to me that in "real life" that kind of load never exists. Its software, so the CPU should handle any kind of load or program.


My CPU passed 8 hours (overnight) of AIDA 64 mixed at 4.7GHz, 1.375V.

Some chips are good, some chips are horrible.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> My CPU passed 8 hours (overnight) of AIDA 64 mixed at 4.7GHz, 1.375V.
> 
> Some chips are good, some chips are horrible.


I never tried so high voltages. Max until now 1.34v. But for 4.2 @ 1.325v it only gave hardware failure in AIDA64 after 20 hours. So if I were u would try more hours to see what happens.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> I never tried so high voltages. Max until now 1.34v. But for 4.2 @ 1.325v it only gave hardware failure in AIDA64 after 20 hours. So if I were u would try more hours to see what happens.


20 hours is silly. If you keep running it, eventually it will fail. It may be 20 hours, 50 hours, a week, a month, a year, or 10 years, but it will eventually fail.

Besides, I run at 4.5GHz 1.25V for my 24/7. It's been completely stable for me.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 20 hours is silly. If you keep running it, eventually it will fail. It may be 20 hours, 50 hours, a week, a month, a year, or 10 years, but it will eventually fail.
> 
> Besides, I run at 4.5GHz 1.25V for my 24/7. It's been completely stable for me.


And do you think that eventually it will fail at stock speeds?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> And do you think that eventually it will fail at stock speeds?


Yes, it will.


----------



## ravenrocha

But why?? Are they buggy?


----------



## MikeSp

Noob Question -- regarding the SATA connectors on the X99-Deluxe board, I realize that those on the bottom are ASMedia controlled. What is the difference in the top two double SATA connectors that are gray in color and the next two double connectors that are black?

One other question, even though it probably does not belong here, it is an easy answer for anyone reading this -- the Seasonic PSU cable for the Video card have two connectors at the video card end -- would it be better to purchase dedicated video card cables so that two are used from the PSU? (IMHO, the Seasonic cable with two pins that are separate and unused so that six conductors can be used AND loop to another connector of the same design looks tacky)

Thoughts/opinions appreciated.

BUILD UNDER CONSTRUCTION: Phantek Enthoo Pro tower, Asus X99 Deluxe, G.Skill RipJaws 2800 4x4GB, i7-5930K, EVGA NVIDIA GTX 980 SuperOC'd, Corsair H105, Seasonic X-1250, Samsung Pro 840 256 GB SSD, Samsung Pro 850 1 TB SSD, WD RE SAS 2 TB HDD, & Asus BD-Burner.


----------



## Ezequiel18

Hello people,

I believe this is a very important question and it may be troubling more than one poor soul out there.

*This is about Asus x99-Deluxe motherboard*

It's been more than 3 months that i have this motherboard, and since i'm waiting for my watercooling parts to arrive , i just left everything to STOCK, but made a pristine Windows 7 Ultimate 64bits Legit installation with all updated drivers and also latest bios. My cpu is an intel i7-5820k , Still never overclocked. not even from the Asus Suite.

My problem resides when i tried to do some Rending work or compression tasks, or simply noticed that my pc was pretty lagged to be considered *THE LAST SHOUT OF TECHNOLOGY OR TOP HIGH END STUFF* . When i checked my CPU frecuency with Asus Suite 3 latest version and CPU-Z i noticed that the CPU won`t clock up in most situations. This is Crazy because i never modified bios settings or anything. This came from the Asus Factory and directly plugged in and that was everything i did.

Somehow my performance is really crappy overall lags, very irresponsive considering that i had an i920 that was almost the same response or better. I really don´t like this but i suspect that *the CPU power states Bug in this motherboard could be issue*

Anyone knows something related to this?

Maybe @[email protected] could help me/ us with this problem?

Thanks very much for your attention community.

Regards to all.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Why u dont make an USB bootable windows instalation?


I thought I did but apparently I erased it.

I dont have another PC to download and make one now, my only other is a chromebook. Regardless that doesnt fix the fact that Im unable to recreate my RAID array.

... and I cant seem to get help from anyone on this.


----------



## Joa3d43

...haven't posted much here lately, because, well, there isn't much to report...after switching from X99 Deluxe to Rampage V, I played around w/ memory settings ranging from DDR4 3000 to DDR4 3333...ended up settling on Strap125 / 4750 / DDR4 3250 w/ 5960X

...at the time of first benching the Starp125 / DDR3250, I thought that a System Agent voltage of 1.05 to 1.08 (Bios locked) was best...I since then lowered it to 1.035, but while that was fine for Win 7 64, it threw up the occasional error in Win 8 / 8.1

...finally, seem to have found the 'magic' setting for my specific 5060X that works across all OS > System Agent for my setup (yours may differ) is now rock-solid at 1.04v - it works superbly no matter what I throw at it re. Strap or memory speeds, or what OS I game or bench with...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezequiel18*
> 
> Hello people,
> 
> I believe this is a very important question and it may be troubling more than one poor soul out there.
> 
> *This is about Asus x99-Deluxe motherboard*
> 
> It's been more than 3 months that i have this motherboard, and since i'm waiting for my watercooling parts to arrive , i just left everything to STOCK, but made a pristine Windows 7 Ultimate 64bits Legit installation with all updated drivers and also latest bios. My cpu is an intel i7-5820k , Still never overclocked. not even from the Asus Suite.
> 
> My problem resides when i tried to do some Rending work or compression tasks, or simply noticed that my pc was pretty lagged to be considered *THE LAST SHOUT OF TECHNOLOGY OR TOP HIGH END STUFF* . When i checked my CPU frecuency with Asus Suite 3 latest version and CPU-Z i noticed that the CPU won`t clock up in most situations. This is Crazy because i never modified bios settings or anything. This came from the Asus Factory and directly plugged in and that was everything i did.
> 
> Somehow my performance is really crappy overall lags, very irresponsive considering that i had an i920 that was almost the same response or better. I really don´t like this but i suspect that *the CPU power states Bug in this motherboard could be issue*
> 
> Anyone knows something related to this?
> 
> Maybe @[email protected] could help me/ us with this problem?
> 
> Thanks very much for your attention community.
> 
> Regards to all.


*RELAX!* Assuming there isn't some kind of goof up with the Windows install on your side - this is the default behavior of the platform for the most part.

If you want to change it, you'll have to make adjustments to the loading percentage policies of Windows or you'll have to OC it. You can follow the guides for overclocking at the start of this thread.

Anything more than this help wise from the community, I suggest you take the time to supply people with a full system config list . You wont get much input or help if you don't do that.


----------



## Nichismo

Raja could you provide any insight on this?

My X99 Deluxe suddenly wont recognize my RAID array, I had to reset them both to non-raid disks, but now I can't recreate them back to the same RAID0 array. My only other PC is this Chromebook im typing on so I dont have another way of getting Windows onto a USB drive. Ive got an external DVD player that runs off a single USB 2.0 cord, but my rig does not recognize it in the BIOS so im not able to use my Windows 8 disk for installation or recovery.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Raja could you provide any insight on this?
> 
> My X99 Deluxe suddenly wont recognize my RAID array, I had to reset them both to non-raid disks, but now I can't recreate them back to the same RAID0 array. My only other PC is this Chromebook im typing on so I dont have another way of getting Windows onto a USB drive. Ive got an external DVD player that runs off a single USB 2.0 cord, but my rig does not recognize it in the BIOS so im not able to use my Windows 8 disk for installation or recovery.


Firstly, what do you mean you 'can't get them back to the same RAID0'? Destroying the array will have erased the data, as the IRST prompts. What message are you getting that isn't allowing you to recreate an array?


----------



## Nichismo

yeah im aware destroying the array will erase everything.

I reset both disks back to non-RAID. So now when I boot with my SATA controller set to RAID, it just says both disks are non member disks. so I go to create new RAID volume, and the process seems to work fine, but at the end, I get a "failed" label next to the "465gb volume" in the utility screen, and only 1 drive is displayed beneath it

im starting to think one of my drives has just crapped out.


----------



## [email protected]

I hope you made a backup of that array. It's always wise to do so.

FWIW, I do not run RAID on any of my PCs. The only way I would is with a dedicated RAID card. The only RAID array I have is RAID 1 on a network drive where I need the redundancy. MBs chipset RAID with OROMs, IRST and whatever else are a minefield for any application where one needs semblance of data security and reliability.


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> yeah im aware destroying the array will erase everything.
> 
> I reset both disks back to non-RAID. So now when I boot with my SATA controller set to RAID, it just says both disks are non member disks. so I go to create new RAID volume, and the process seems to work fine, but at the end, I get a "failed" label next to the "465gb volume" in the utility screen, and only 1 drive is displayed beneath it
> 
> im starting to think one of my drives has just crapped out.


Delete the RAID array again.
remove drives
clear CMOS
insert one drive and see if BIOS sees it.
shutdown
insert the second drive (use different sata ports than before if possible)
enable RAID for the controller reboot
create raid array.
Be sure that at this point you wont be able to recover the lost raid array..


----------



## bigcid10

I think at this point I've lost it with these ridiculous
Posts by people who shouldn't have built a PC in the
First place
I feel sorry for Raja and Praz sometimes
Guys,This X99 and hazwell-E platform is not for a
Someone to build his first PC with.
It's like trying to build a top fuel dragster and trying to
Run a 3 second quarter mile without having ever built a car before. Some of you have no Idea what your doing and should
Really have had someone else build your PC for you
You really need to read and do research on what your building
Before you build it. I did ,I spent about 3 weeks doing it before I
Spent 1500.00+ on Parts to upgrade

Just my opinion after reading some 300+ pages on this site
Thanks,I feel better now,lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> I think at this point I've lost it with these ridiculous
> Posts by people who shouldn't have built a PC in the
> First place
> I feel sorry for Raja and Praz sometimes
> Guys,This X99 and hazwell-E platform is not for a
> Someone to build his first PC with.
> It's like trying to build a top fuel dragster and trying to
> Run a 3 second quarter mile without having ever built a car before. Some of you have no Idea what your doing and should
> Really have had someone else build your PC for you
> You really need to read and do research on what your building
> Before you build it. I did ,I spent about 3 weeks doing it before I
> Spent 1500.00+ on Parts to upgrade
> 
> Just my opinion after reading some 300+ pages on this site
> Thanks,I feel better now,lol


I agree to an extent, but people wanting help are welcome to it. It's those who then within the space of 24 hours become frustrated and blame the manufacturer for them not being able to overclock their system lol.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Everyone of us knew nothing about computers at one time. Even starting off with a board like the R5E is fine but expectations need to be kept in line with one's experience and components used. What is aggravating are the questions asked or mistakes made where even a cursory glance of the included manual wold have avoided such things. Too many people don't want to read be it the manual, these threads or a quick Google search.


----------



## Ezequiel18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> *RELAX!* Assuming there isn't some kind of goof up with the Windows install on your side - this is the default behavior of the platform for the most part.
> 
> If you want to change it, you'll have to make adjustments to the loading percentage policies of Windows or you'll have to OC it. You can follow the guides for overclocking at the start of this thread.
> 
> Anything more than this help wise from the community, I suggest you take the time to supply people with a full system config list . You wont get much input or help if you don't do that.


Hey @[email protected] , in my case i'm very Relaxed... i don't know what do you mean by *Relax*. I just came here asking for something i found weird.

Things i did with my board in these 3 months i had it with me.

1 - I haven't overclocked my system its everything as stock as Asus release their boards from the factory
2 - Pristine Windows 7 installation with every component being New. there is no old component, i bought this computer all brand new.
3 - Set up windows with Sean SSD tunning guide which in turns means my PC is configurated on windows to be using *High Performance Power Plan* at all times.
4 - i've tried multiple stressing methods for my CPU, Most tasks if not everything won't tell my CPU to """""LEVEL UP"""""" to native frecuency.
5 - AnandTech Mentioned this, this issue is not that new , from the very beggining Anand made a review where they stated that the Asus x99-Deluxe motherboard falled back on performance when running at stock settings, since there was some issues with the powersaving / Cpu power states not being managed properly.

It would be great for me to help you in anything that could turn out to be a new bios fix for this problem to all X99-Deluxe Owners, @[email protected] . I'm just one of them. Let me know anything you may need from me, information or whatever useful and i will provide it to you


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezequiel18*
> 
> Hey @[email protected] , in my case i'm very Relaxed... i don't know what do you mean by *Relax*. I just came here asking for something i found weird.
> 
> Things i did with my board in these 3 months i had it with me.
> 
> 1 - I haven't overclocked my system its everything as stock as Asus release their boards from the factory
> 2 - Pristine Windows 7 installation with every component being New. there is no old component, i bought this computer all brand new.
> 3 - Set up windows with Sean SSD tunning guide which in turns means my PC is configurated on windows to be using *High Performance Power Plan* at all times.
> 4 - i've tried multiple stressing methods for my CPU, Most tasks if not everything won't tell my CPU to """""LEVEL UP"""""" to native frecuency.
> 5 - AnandTech Mentioned this, this issue is not that new , from the very beggining Anand made a review where they stated that the Asus x99-Deluxe motherboard falled back on performance when running at stock settings, since there was some issues with the powersaving / Cpu power states not being managed properly.
> 
> It would be great for me to help you in anything that could turn out to be a new bios fix for this problem to all X99-Deluxe Owners, @[email protected] . I'm just one of them. Let me know anything you may need from me, information or whatever useful and i will provide it to you


You are confused by how the power states work. There is no bug with power states so there is nothing I can suggest to help you. The only time a CPU does not stay at Turbo is if it throttles due to CPU temps.

BTW, Anand never had an X99-Deluxe sample. Dr. Ian Cutress did and I sent it to him. There is no bug with power states, nor was there at the time of the review.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezequiel18*
> 
> Hey @[email protected] , in my case i'm very Relaxed... i don't know what do you mean by *Relax*. I just came here asking for something i found weird.
> 
> Things i did with my board in these 3 months i had it with me.
> 
> 1 - I haven't overclocked my system its everything as stock as Asus release their boards from the factory
> 2 - Pristine Windows 7 installation with every component being New. there is no old component, i bought this computer all brand new.
> 3 - Set up windows with Sean SSD tunning guide which in turns means my PC is configurated on windows to be using *High Performance Power Plan* at all times.
> 4 - i've tried multiple stressing methods for my CPU, Most tasks if not everything won't tell my CPU to """""LEVEL UP"""""" to native frecuency.
> 5 - AnandTech Mentioned this, this issue is not that new , from the very beggining Anand made a review where they stated that the Asus x99-Deluxe motherboard falled back on performance when running at stock settings, since there was some issues with the powersaving / Cpu power states not being managed properly.
> 
> It would be great for me to help you in anything that could turn out to be a new bios fix for this problem to all X99-Deluxe Owners, @[email protected] . I'm just one of them. Let me know anything you may need from me, information or whatever useful and i will provide it to you


Hello

No BIOS fix is needed as you are the only one in this thread seeing this behavior. Perhaps a fresh install without tampering with the operating system (Sean SSD tuning guide) as well as fully clearing the UEFI would be a good place to start. And typing with large bold fonts is a good indication that a step back is necessary.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> I think at this point I've lost it with these ridiculous
> Posts by people who shouldn't have built a PC in the
> First place
> I feel sorry for Raja and Praz sometimes
> Guys,This X99 and hazwell-E platform is not for a
> Someone to build his first PC with.
> It's like trying to build a top fuel dragster and trying to
> Run a 3 second quarter mile without having ever built a car before. Some of you have no Idea what your doing and should
> Really have had someone else build your PC for you
> You really need to read and do research on what your building
> Before you build it. I did ,I spent about 3 weeks doing it before I
> Spent 1500.00+ on Parts to upgrade
> 
> Just my opinion after reading some 300+ pages on this site
> Thanks,I feel better now,lol


The thread is for people to get help. Its a damn computer for christ sakes, its a hobby, not a job. Do you know everything about everything you own? No. So quit being a tool.


----------



## hadji

To Bigcid10

I feel sorry for you mate.If you read and know everything why are you here..be a university professor and leave the humans alone.


----------



## Ezequiel18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You are confused by how the power states work. There is no bug with power states so there is nothing I can suggest to help you. The only time a CPU does not stay at Turbo is if it throttles due to CPU temps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No BIOS fix is needed as you are the only one in this thread seeing this behavior. Perhaps a fresh install without tampering with the operating system (Sean SSD tuning guide) as well as fully clearing the UEFI would be a good place to start. And typing with large bold fonts is a good indication that a step back is necessary.


So just let me Clarify this. You are telling me that staying at 1199.4mhz on all cores all the time is normal? and i should not worry about that.?

Just to let you know again, i'm not the only one experiencing this. if you google up " x99 boards roundup by AnandTech" you will see what i talk about. X99-Deluxe board had some issues, in my case i never experienced any related to burning Cpus or Burning Memsticks or Sleep problems, but i'm experiencing this particullar one. I'm willing to provide any information you will need to help. It will be helpful for a lot of people i believe not only for me.

The Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit installation is pristine and legitimate. I believe there is no way anything could go wrong. I mounted all parts together from their particular boxes and installed windows into an SSD being Isolated from the system to avoid those weird boot problems most people were reporting. Everything on the installation went fine. so i don`t see how could that be the problem

Maybe its not a problem at all but i'm pretty sure this has nothing to do with the windows installation. its something with the motherboard, i never used the switches on the motherboard regarding TPU or EPU, never touched them at all, i read that those control the behaviour but still i don`t want to play with those, if they came from the factory like that it should work like that.

PD: you were right about something, when i said CPU powerstates i was talking about the wrong thing there. I was just talking about the CPU Frecuency and Voltage States. the CPU STEPs, i believe that was still undestandable as i explained it but to avoid any misunderstandings i wanted to clarify that. My bad in that case.

to @Praz in my case i use bold since its really difficult to get any attention to post where there is a Gargantuan Sized Thread and lots of paralleled discussions going on.

To give you a clear example i've posted something like 40 pages ago that was never answered it got simply ignored by everyone. and im not the ones who double/triple/quad posts until gets an answer. i just show a light so it can be seen.
Meanings are a way interprete things, but not the real intentions behind people. Kind of misjudge you got there.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezequiel18*
> 
> So just let me Clarify this. You are telling me that staying at 1199.4mhz on all cores all the time is normal? and i should not worry about that.?
> 
> Just to let you know again, i'm not the only one experiencing this. if you google up " x99 boards roundup by AnandTech" you will see what i talk about. X99-Deluxe board had some issues, in my case i never experienced any related to burning Cpus or Burning Memsticks or Sleep problems, but i'm experiencing this particullar one. I'm willing to provide any information you will need to help. It will be helpful for a lot of people i believe not only for me.
> 
> The Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit installation is pristine and legitimate. I believe there is no way anything could go wrong. I mounted all parts together from their particular boxes and installed windows into an SSD being Isolated from the system to avoid those weird boot problems most people were reporting. Everything on the installation went fine. so i don`t see how could that be the problem
> 
> Maybe its not a problem at all but i'm pretty sure this has nothing to do with the windows installation. its something with the motherboard, i never used the switches on the motherboard regarding TPU or EPU, never touched them at all, i read that those control the behaviour but still i don`t want to play with those, if they came from the factory like that it should work like that.
> 
> PD: you were right about something, when i said CPU powerstates i was talking about the wrong thing there. I was just talking about the CPU Frecuency and Voltage States. the CPU STEPs, i believe that was still undestandable as i explained it but to avoid any misunderstandings i wanted to clarify that. My bad in that case.


If you have such an issue it is personal to you - the only time a CPU will revert to 1200MHz under load is if it is throttling due to overtemp .

Nobody else has reported an issue with idling under load states at stock there is no such known issue with the board. You might want to do what Praz said and use an OS without any tweaks for SSDs.

-Raja


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezequiel18*
> 
> To give you a clear example i've posted something like 40 pages ago that was never answered it got simply ignored by everyone. and im not the ones who double/triple/quad posts until gets an answer. i just show a light so it can be seen.
> Meanings are a way interprete things, but not the real intentions behind people. Kind of misjudge you got there.


Hello

You didn't get an answer to a post 40 pages ago in this thread because it appears your first post was yesterday.


----------



## Agenesis

Haha, he probably turned slow mode on. It caps the cpu to 1.2ghz. I turn it on when I know I'm not doing anything intensive and it saves me 50w at least.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Haha, he probably turned slow mode on. It caps the cpu to 1.2ghz. I turn it on when I know I'm not doing anything intensive and it saves me 50w at least.


The X99-Deluxe does not have slow mode and th R5E does not have EPU and TPU switches, so what makes you think he has an R5E?









I must confess though some of the things being posted aren't factual at all so who knows. Claiming to have posted in the thread 40 pages or whatever ago and referencing the Anandtech X99 roundup article as having an issue when no such issue was cited in the review is odd to say the least.


----------



## Ezequiel18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you have such an issue it is personal to you - the only time a CPU will revert to 1200MHz under load is if it is throttling due to overtemp .
> 
> Nobody else has reported an issue with idling under load states at stock there is no such known issue with the board. You might want to do what Praz said and use an OS without any tweaks for SSDs.
> 
> -Raja


No one is directly blaming the board here (but the possiblity of being the cause cannot be erased), still you are telling me that the issue is personal to me, which is kind of funny because you are lifting your finger against me without having a clear evidence of my negligence or even bother to help me at all.

To make you all happy, i have just reinstalled OS and my system is still experiencing the same issue. no changes to anything. Pristine Bios , Pristine Windows 7, Pristine everything. You know when you have SSDS its very fast and easy to format c:\ and reinstall it. no more than 45 min and everything is back online. Coffee and cookies in the middle. obviously.

What could you tell me now ? Is it still a personal issue? Why AnandTech reviews showed very likely the same behaviour about CPU staying low on frec / Throttling back without being a thermal problem. Because let me tell you my max temps are 60º and thats not hot for a thermal throttle. I know this won't happen if i overclock the system or disable power saving at all. but that is really not the fix. or the case.

Multiple texture File Compression tasks + 263 Firefox tabs, Still not getting any response on the Core frecuency. Core TEMP = 62ºC all cores.

My system shows laggy and cpu is the 98,9% of the time at 1199MHz. on every core.
My old i7 920 and My AsusRAMPAGE II EXTREME on stock really kicked this platform ass of the table. really. which is kind of bad for me and my wallet is crying misery.

I'm still willing to provide any help/information from MY SIDE, to contribute for every user that may be experiencing this same issues (isn't that the reason for all these? to help each other?). so keep it comming with suggestions. i will try them all.

PD: Seing your post down there trying to make fun of who knows what, instead of paying attention to important facts. shows how serious you could be... i really regret from asking help in this thread... it is a Lost case... """"Sorry for the troubles my dearest friends"""""". Thanks god there is a lot of helpful people in other sections


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezequiel18*
> 
> No one is directly blaming the board here (but the possiblity of being the cause cannot be erased), still you are telling me that the issue is personal to me, which is kind of funny because you are lifting your finger against me without having a clear evidence of my negligence or even bother to help me at all.
> 
> To make you all happy, i have just reinstalled OS and my system is still experiencing the same issue. no changes to anything. Pristine Bios , Pristine Windows 7, Pristine everything. You know when you have SSDS its very fast and easy to format c:\ and reinstall it. no more than 45 min and everything is back online. Coffee and cookies in the middle. obviously.
> 
> What could you tell me now ? Is it still a personal issue? Why AnandTech reviews showed very likely the same behaviour about CPU staying low on frec / Throttling back without being a thermal problem. Because let me tell you my max temps are 60º and thats not hot for a thermal throttle. I know this won't happen if i overclock the system or disable power saving at all. but that is really not the fix. or the case.
> 
> Multiple texture File Compression tasks + 263 Firefox tabs, Still not getting any response on the Core frecuency. Core TEMP = 62ºC all cores.
> 
> My system shows laggy and cpu is the 98,9% of the time at 1199MHz. on every core.
> My old i7 920 and My AsusRAMPAGE II EXTREME on stock really kicked this platform ass of the table. really. which is kind of bad for me and my wallet is crying misery.
> 
> I'm still willing to provide any help/information from MY SIDE, to contribute for every user that may be experiencing this same issues (isn't that the reason for all these? to help each other?). so keep it comming with suggestions. i will try them all.


Hello

As this is an issue specific to you and your configuration it would be best to contact your ASUS local support so this can be worked out on a one-to-one basis.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezequiel18*
> 
> No one is directly blaming the board here (but the possiblity of being the cause cannot be erased), still you are telling me that the issue is personal to me, which is kind of funny because you are lifting your finger against me without having a clear evidence of my negligence or even bother to help me at all.
> 
> What could you tell me now ? Is it still a personal issue? Why AnandTech reviews showed very likely the same behaviour about CPU staying low on frec / Throttling back without being a thermal problem. Because let me tell you my max temps are 60º and thats not hot for a thermal throttle. I know this won't happen if i overclock the system or disable power saving at all. but that is really not the fix. or the case.
> 
> Multiple texture File Compression tasks + 263 Firefox tabs, Still not getting any response on the Core frecuency. Core TEMP = 62ºC all cores.
> 
> My system shows laggy and cpu is the 98,9% of the time at 1199MHz. on every core.
> My old i7 920 and My AsusRAMPAGE II EXTREME on stock really kicked this platform ass of the table. really. which is kind of bad for me and my wallet is crying misery.
> 
> I'm still willing to provide any help/information from MY SIDE, to contribute for every user that may be experiencing this same issues (isn't that the reason for all these? to help each other?). so keep it comming with suggestions. i will try them all.


1) Link me to where the Anandtech editor says he had this issue in his review please and I will contact him myself:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8557/x99-motherboard-roundup-asus-x99-deluxe-gigabyte-x99-ud7-ud5-asrock-x99-ws-msi-x99s-sli-plus-intel-haswell-e

2) The issue is on your side. If you cannot resolve it I suggest you contact ASUS support and RMA the board. Nobody in this thread has had it apart from you.

3) It helps to be factual if one wants to be taken seriously. Claiming to have posted 40 pages ago when there is no such post does not help create a good level of trust here.

-Raja


----------



## Agenesis

First verify the clock speed from the bios on the overclocking tab. If it's reporting as normal then download Cinebench and run a cpu test. You should score roughly 1000 points.


----------



## Ezequiel18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> First verify the clock speed from the bios on the overclocking tab. If it's reporting as normal then download Cinebench and run a cpu test. You should score roughly 1000 points.


Thank you Age! will do.

Regards,

PD : Bios is everything OK, Cinebench scored 949


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> The thread is for people to get help. Its a damn computer for christ sakes, its a hobby, not a job. Do you know everything about everything you own? No. So quit being a tool.


actually ,I do,lol


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> actually ,I do,lol


that's why I own it,and when I screw it up I don't blame asus ,I only blame myself
also ,I know how to download and read a manual before I buy something .
also these Motherboards are cutting edge and not meant to be for the weak hearted and first timers
and also a lot of the users here use there PC's for work
a little research goes a long way

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> The thread is for people to get help. Its a damn computer for christ sakes, its a hobby, not a job. Do you know everything about everything you own? No. So quit being a tool.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> that's why I own it,and when I screw it up I don't blame asus ,I only blame myself
> also ,I know how to download and read a manual before I buy something .
> also these Motherboards are cutting edge and not meant to be for the weak hearted and first timers
> and also a lot of the users here use there PC's for work
> a little research goes a long way


Oh ya, the Manual's got all the info for OC'ing and has info for any problem that may ever arise..... duhhhh. Think of how many people actually have x99 boards vs how many there are searching help on these forums. People generally search out forums when they have problems, thus this being the Asus x99 SUPPORT thread, people that need support will come here. There are very few that are blaming Asus for anything. Most people are just needing some help in one way or another... you know, in the SUPPORT thread....


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezequiel18*
> 
> Thank you Age! will do.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> PD : Bios is everything OK, Cinebench scored 949


Looks a little on the low side but definitely should be within spec because if it was running at 1.2ghz it wouldn't have gotten that high.

I would download ai suite and verify the clock.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Hey guys,

I just completed my X99 build, but I'm receiving q-code 76 on first boot. Any ideas?

Edit: Well It looks like updating the BIOS via flashback solved the issue. Got me really scared though for a moment there.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

hey guys im trying to narrow down a good starting point for system agent voltage, cpu input voltage cpu cache voltage. i have a 5820k that im trying to get to 4.5
thanks


----------



## RmZz

Hey guys new to the forums frst post! I've spent countless hours reading this whole thread (since last week) and I've finally have caught up, yep all 411 pages!

Here are my specs:
Asus x99-A
i7 5820k @ 4.5ghz (ai suite3)
16gb 2666 Mhz Corsair Vengence LPX
Msi GTX 970 gaming 4G
Samsung 840 250 SSD
Corsair RM850
Corsair H100i
Corsair Carbide Series Air 540

So I've had my rig for about a lil over a week, I posted over at [h] last week as I was having issues with my mobo reading xmp profiles, turns out they were defective and returned em. Today I got my new kit and it's working as intended. I plan to go over the the 4.2 oc guide in first post once I have more time, I did however run AI suite 3 as you guys can see from the screenshots I've managed to hit 4.5ghz. I am new to the platform and didn't really bother overclocking an older PC I had which turns out it was also and ASUS rig with an i7 920. I will be returning everything to stock and having a read at the oc guide over the following few days, in the meantime could some of the more knowledgeable folks look over the screenshots and point out the good/bad and what adjustments should I be looking for once I do OC via the guide in first post? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Silent Scone

The tuner is crude at best. Although under 1.3v for 4.5 is not to be sniffed at even for a 5820

Try 4.2 @ 1.2v and work your way up increasing v core where necessary. Leave SA in auto for now unless you experience memory instability. I advise personally to set input voltage to 1.9v from the off


----------



## RmZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The tuner is crude at best. Although under 1.3v for 4.5 is not to be sniffed at even for a 5920
> 
> Try 4.2 @ 1.2v and work your way up increasing v core where necessary. Leave SA in auto for now unless you experience memory instability. I advise personally to set input voltage to 1.9v from the off


Thanks man! I've been going over guide, it's late sorta late here, wasn't expecting any replies till tomorrow, but definitely going to be spending some quality time reading the guide to get everything dialed in.


----------



## RmZz

ugh.. double post.. sorry


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> hey guys im trying to narrow down a good starting point for system agent voltage, cpu input voltage cpu cache voltage. i have a 5820k that im trying to get to 4.5
> thanks


Not much to go on there - what's happening with it on Auto?


----------



## atomicus

I am new to overclocking, so trying to figure all this out, but I am thinking I have a dog of a chip (5820K on X99-S) as I can't seem to get a stable boot at anything greater than 4.3 (at 1.3V), and even then it sometimes doesn't get past the post screen first time. Unless there's something I'm doing wrong.

I've only just come across the guide on page 1 of this thread, so I'll try that, as I haven't tried a higher BCLK and a lower core ratio. Is that a better approach?

Also, I'm wondering if it's best to disable Intel Speedstep?

Finally, what position should the XMP, TPU and EPU switches be on the motherboard? I've got them all off at the moment.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I am new to overclocking, so trying to figure all this out, but I am thinking I have a dog of a chip (5820K on X99-S) as I can't seem to get a stable boot at anything greater than 4.3 (at 1.3V), and even then it sometimes doesn't get past the post screen first time. Unless there's something I'm doing wrong.
> 
> I've only just come across the guide on page 1 of this thread, so I'll try that, as I haven't tried a higher BCLK and a lower core ratio. Is that a better approach?
> 
> Also, I'm wondering if it's best to disable Intel Speedstep?
> 
> Finally, what position should the XMP, TPU and EPU switches be on the motherboard? I've got them all off at the moment.


Hi,

1) Using a lower ratio with higher BCLK strap does not usually help attain higher processor freqeuncy - the difference in core speeds can be negligible. In other words, you likely won't achieve higher stable CPU frequency by doing so.

2) SpeedStep enabled is fine. No stability gains in disabling it ( set up correctly).

3) These switches should be disabled if you are applying overclocking settings or XMP yourself.

-Raja


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not much to go on there - what's happening with it on Auto?


Sorry, yeah it crashes when its on auto. Basically I was just wondering what the safe 24hr max I can use in each of these. Basically im just trying get an idea of these voltages were they should sit so if I want to keep tinkering with it is all.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Also have another question, So my v core reading in aisuite3 is higher then what adia64/cpuz reads, for example... aisuite will say 1.267v vs 1.247v in aida64/cpuz. which one do I go off of?
thanks guys


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> Also have another question, So my v core reading in aisuite3 is higher then what adia64/cpuz reads, for example... aisuite will say 1.267v vs 1.247v in aida64/cpuz. which one do I go off of?
> thanks guys


One is likely the VID, while the other is Vcore. It's only a 0.02V difference, so it shouldn't really matter.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> One is likely the VID, while the other is Vcore. It's only a 0.02V difference, so it shouldn't really matter.


what to you mean VID? also what is a safe system agent voltage to run?


----------



## Ezequiel18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Oh ya, the Manual's got all the info for OC'ing and has info for any problem that may ever arise..... duhhhh. Think of how many people actually have x99 boards vs how many there are searching help on these forums. People generally search out forums when they have problems, thus this being the Asus x99 SUPPORT thread, people that need support will come here. There are very few that are blaming Asus for anything. Most people are just needing some help in one way or another... you know, in the SUPPORT thread....


+10000,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Looks a little on the low side but definitely should be within spec because if it was running at 1.2ghz it wouldn't have gotten that high.
> 
> I would download ai suite and verify the clock.


Yep i verified that on Asus AI suite 3 , i got it updated, from the very beggining the software reports 1.199mhz on every core. Even while im using it on high performance state.


----------



## snow cakes

does anyone have any clue if the next gen Intel CPU's will stay compatible with the socket 2011-v3 on these x99 boards? Or do you think they will change the sockets?


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

I believe Broadwell-E will be compatible


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> ...
> It's like trying to build a top fuel dragster and trying to
> Run a 3 second quarter mile without having ever built a car before.
> ...


Naah, you just need the right crew chief









NOTICE!
New X99-A Bios1203!

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99A/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 1) Using a lower ratio with higher BCLK strap does not usually help attain higher processor freqeuncy - the difference in core speeds can be negligible. In other words, you likely won't achieve higher stable CPU frequency by doing so.
> 
> 2) SpeedStep enabled is fine. No stability gains in disabling it ( set up correctly).
> 
> 3) These switches should be disabled if you are applying overclocking settings or XMP yourself.
> 
> -Raja


It seemed to help on X79 because of PLL, but not seen any obtainable gains here either. Not even when ragging it.


----------



## djgar

Just booted X99-A BIOS 1203 using EZ Flash 2 from a USB flash drive, no problems with my 2 RAID systems being recognized, now to check out the overclocking


----------



## RmZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Just booted X99-A BIOS 1203 using EZ Flash 2 from a USB flash drive, no problems with my 2 RAID systems being recognized, now to check out the overclocking


Let us know how it goes, I believe we have the same mobo/cpu (x99-A/5820K) if i recall correctly. Last week I updated the bios to 1004 within windows using the asus software and had no issues, hopefully you don't either with the new bios. There is no detailed change log, can Raja/Praz chime in as to what the changes are in this new bios? Thanks!


----------



## djgar

I've been using RealBench 2.4 for my stress testing and just realized 2.41 was released just after my download to correct instability in stress for 16GB memory. I'm currently downloading 2.41 but it's a slow download from the ROG server, 124KB/sec, sigh. Hopefully between 1203 and RB 2.41 I'll see some better stress testing results.

I'm currently on 1203 with my current OC in the sig behaving very well







.


----------



## ravenrocha

Hi Djar, Raja, Silent Scope

I finally have a stable overclcck for 24/7

I ran the following stress testes without any glinch, BSOD or any kind of error:

8 hours of OCCT
8 hours of AIDA64 Stress Test with everything check except GPU and HDD
8 hours of XTU
8 hours of Realbench Stress Test

rock solid!! And this was all one after another test, not even some time to rest the machine,. Only reach max of 76ºc in OCCT. In the rest, amx 70º C in the hottest core.~

So now I'm with [email protected] with 1,286 vcore, 1.90v vinput, LLC7, vcache 1.25 @ 3800Mhz

I'm an happy man now!!! It was a big fight but i won


----------



## djgar

Just stay off the mind-altering stuff









The OC profile seems to have changed somewhat with 1203, so will be doing the research. So far though no problems getting post to show up, a good sign though still early.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Hi Djar, Raja, Silent Scope
> 
> I finally have a stable overclcck for 24/7
> 
> I ran the following stress testes without any glinch, BSOD or any kind of error:
> 
> 8 hours of OCCT
> 8 hours of AIDA64 Stress Test with everything check except GPU and HDD
> 8 hours of XTU
> 8 hours of Realbench Stress Test
> 
> rock solid!! And this was all one after another test, not even some time to rest the machine,. Only reach max of 76ºc in OCCT. In the rest, amx 70º C in the hottest core.~
> 
> So now I'm with [email protected] with 1,286 vcore, 1.90v vinput, LLC7, vcache 1.25 @ 3800Mhz
> 
> I'm an happy man now!!! It was a big fight but i won


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*


)))))))))))))))


----------



## ERPPC

Hi guys I'm building an air-cooled rig with the D15 on a 5820k on the Asus X99 Pro motherboard. Has anyone had issues with the cooler blocking the first PCIE slot? Noctua's site says that it is compatible but there are photos online of it basically touching the GPU PCB. I don't want to risk a short circuit.

I want to use 2x MSI GTX 970 Gold's in SLI. I might have to use PCIE 3rd and 4th slots in that case. (2nd slot is PCIE 2.0 only). Any issues with that? Asus manual just assumes the first GPU card always goes into the first PCIE slot. Their technical support is only available to people who actually have a serial number. I haven't bought the mobo yet, just in case it has this issue. Called the general enquiry desktop line and the guy just said, yeah all PCIE slots are the same on the board, no worries. He plainly had no idea, as 2nd slot is PCIE 2.0 and 4th slot shares bandwidth with msata if it msata is used.

Cheers guys. Would really appreciate the help.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> I believe Broadwell-E will be compatible


Yes, thank you i needed that info







rep

http://www.techpowerup.com/206536/intel-core-i7-broadwell-e-hedt-chips-arrive-in-2016.html


----------



## jameschisholm

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-x99-s-intel-x99-s-2011-3-ddr4-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-30-(x16)-atx Whoever owns this model, can I get some thoughts on Stability, Issues, Overclocking, Features?

Is it a safe bet?


----------



## hadji

*Asus X99 Deluxe bF error*

This q code usually shows itself after the system is coming out of sleep.You cannot boot unless switch off the power supply,it then boots ok.
After fighting for few weeks I managed to get rid of it,tested for 48 hours with several sleep and wake up intervals.Not one bF q-code.

How I did it.

1.Update/install all drivers from Asus site.

2.Fine tuned the Vccsa(system agent voltage) .Mine needed +0.162 v on top of the stock voltage of 0.888 v.

Second step tried before but it did not worked,so the solution is both above.

Please bear in mind that Vccsa is very sensitive voltage and needs tuning itself.Start from 1.0 v and work + or - @ 0.01 v increments until you reach boot stability after sleep.

Forget the cold boot,memory training etc , do not touch those,tested in every scenario etc.

This is my advice to help people fighting with this bF error code.


----------



## djgar

I also started leaving the mem training on auto. It lets you know some memory incompatibilities that may not show in an external memory test. I found if I turn it off I'll always post, but it's ignoring factors that will create instabilities on stress.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> *Asus X99 Deluxe bF error*
> 
> This q code usually shows itself after the system is coming out of sleep.You cannot boot unless switch off the power supply,it then boots ok.
> After fighting for few weeks I managed to get rid of it,tested for 48 hours with several sleep and wake up intervals.Not one bF q-code.
> 
> How I did it.
> 
> 1.Update/install all drivers from Asus site.
> 
> 2.Fine tuned the Vccsa(system agent voltage) .Mine needed +0.162 v on top of the stock voltage of 0.888 v.
> 
> Second step tried before but it did not worked,so the solution is both above.
> 
> Please bear in mind that Vccsa is very sensitive voltage and needs tuning itself.Start from 1.0 v and work + or - @ 0.01 v increments until you reach boot stability after sleep.
> 
> Forget the cold boot,memory training etc , do not touch those,tested in every scenario etc.
> 
> This is my advice to help people fighting with this bF error code.


lol we did tell you BF is normally always SA or cache related







. Glad you got it figured out. It's difficult to give a straight answer as every CPU sample will want different SA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I also started leaving the mem training on auto. It lets you know some memory incompatibilities that may not show in an external memory test. I found if I turn it off I'll always post, but it's ignoring factors that will create instabilities on stress.


Memory training _can_ be disabled once you are sure memory is stable. You are finding what I discovered, as when you disable training it will train the memory one last time on reboot. If it is unstable from there on in, then due to what is referred to as 'drift' yes you will have instability. I find it best to re-rest after disabling training.


----------



## hadji

Thank you Silent Scone

your advices were invaluable.


----------



## Denilson

Hello

Why in x99 deluxe bios I see only 2133 but I have 16GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws 4 black, DDR4-2800, CL16-16-16-36, 4x 4GB?

oh and yes what drivers I need to install on fresh copy of win 8.1...I dont have optical drive so I cant use cd that came with motherboard.....


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Why in x99 deluxe bios I see only 2133 but I have 16GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws 4 black, DDR4-2800, CL16-16-16-36, 4x 4GB?
> 
> oh and yes what drivers I need to install on fresh copy of win 8.1...I dont have optical drive so I cant use cd that came with motherboard.....


Hello

2133MHz is the default memory speed. For higher speeds you need to set XMP or change the settings manually.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> *Asus X99 Deluxe bF error*
> 
> This q code usually shows itself after the system is coming out of sleep.You cannot boot unless switch off the power supply,it then boots ok.
> After fighting for few weeks I managed to get rid of it,tested for 48 hours with several sleep and wake up intervals.Not one bF q-code.
> 
> How I did it.
> 
> 1.Update/install all drivers from Asus site.
> 
> 2.Fine tuned the Vccsa(system agent voltage) .Mine needed +0.162 v on top of the stock voltage of 0.888 v.
> 
> Second step tried before but it did not worked,so the solution is both above.
> 
> Please bear in mind that Vccsa is very sensitive voltage and needs tuning itself.Start from 1.0 v and work + or - @ 0.01 v increments until you reach boot stability after sleep.
> 
> Forget the cold boot,memory training etc , do not touch those,tested in every scenario etc.
> 
> This is my advice to help people fighting with this bF error code.


Hello

Drivers are used by the operating system only. The bF Q-code is generated during the memory training stage of POST before the the boot process is handed off to the operating system. It is not possible for Windows drivers to affect stability during POST memory training.


----------



## hadji

Thank you Praz
you are the expert ,i just wrote my experience to help others facing the same problem.


----------



## Vindicare

Hello.

I have a rampage V that refuses to post.

When i press start a double zero appears on the qr code for maybe a quarter of a second and then she shuts down and refuses to turn on again, need to cycle power to try again.

tryed with 2 psus a evga p2 1000 and a corsair 850hx allways the same result.

everything disconnected, just 2 sticks of ram, 1 stick, no sticks, with or without vga card installed.

checked cpu it's correclty alined in the socket.

allways the same behaviour, 00 on the qr core for a quarter of a second and no post.

anyone has any ideias?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> Thank you Praz
> you are the expert ,i just wrote my experience to help others facing the same problem.


It won't necessarily be the same for others, but when starting out with overclocking and finding limits, it's normally either cache/memory.

It's an unlisted code, as as far as I can tell it's the boards way of saying "not sure but something is not right". For example I can receive BF occasionally when switching profiles, or more likely even when switching profiles on different straps. I find resetting to optimal defaults before switching profiles solves this, but means you have to retrain the memory.

Things like this will get ironed out as the platform matures.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vindicare*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I have a rampage V that refuses to post.
> 
> When i press start a double zero appears on the qr code for maybe a quarter of a second and then she shuts down and refuses to turn on again, need to cycle power to try again.
> 
> tryed with 2 psus a evga p2 1000 and a corsair 850hx allways the same result.
> 
> everything disconnected, just 2 sticks of ram, 1 stick, no sticks, with or without vga card installed.
> 
> checked cpu it's correclty alined in the socket.
> 
> allways the same behaviour, 00 on the qr core for a quarter of a second and no post.
> 
> anyone has any ideias?


What did you before this? OC?

In general a 00 code is CPU dead of mobo dead (or both).


----------



## Vindicare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> What did you before this? OC?
> 
> In general a 00 code is CPU dead of mobo dead (or both).


Nothing it's brand new, first time i applied power to it


----------



## djgar

One thing I noticed in this new X99-A bios 1203 is that the the minimum CPU Power Thermal Control used to be 115 and now it's 120 for my 5820K.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vindicare*
> 
> Nothing it's brand new, first time i applied power to it


This might sound stupid, and don't take it the wrong way, but don't forget these new cpu's go in upside-down so to speak, the writing on the cpu would normally face upwards and readable, but on Haswell-e's it will be upside-down. Just a thought.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vindicare*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I have a rampage V that refuses to post.
> 
> When i press start a double zero appears on the qr code for maybe a quarter of a second and then she shuts down and refuses to turn on again, need to cycle power to try again.
> 
> tryed with 2 psus a evga p2 1000 and a corsair 850hx allways the same result.
> 
> everything disconnected, just 2 sticks of ram, 1 stick, no sticks, with or without vga card installed.
> 
> checked cpu it's correclty alined in the socket.
> 
> allways the same behaviour, 00 on the qr core for a quarter of a second and no post.
> 
> anyone has any ideias?


It's dead man, RMA the board and the CPU. It's impossible to put the cpu in the wrong way. Don;t feel bad, my first board took out my 5960x and my WS board....


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> The thread posted as above is exactly the same thing to a tee that is happening to me with the Asus X99 Deluxe.
> 
> Also I will point out I have been testing all day, can no longer since the release of BIOS version 1004 install Windows 8.1 in full UEFI mode.
> 
> There is no way partition a RAID hard drive in UEFI booted Windows 8.1 install media, there are no supported drives now under RAID for UEFI booting, this was not and issue with BIOS versions 0904 and 0801, UEFI installation with RAID ended with 1004
> 
> This sucks, shell out for high-end system and can't use UEFI on RAID disk anymore, what the hell it that!
> 
> As for the RAID dropping out, I can't believe Asus would even release a product that does this kind of thing. I lost 4TB of data, didn't require backing up so much, but heck I have to download my entire Steam library again, meh.
> 
> Then I lost my RAID operating system just by updating to BIOS version 1004, cool man nice feature Asus, not.
> 
> Today I spend my time reinstalling the OS (trying to get it to install UEFI), after I recreated the RAID. Yesterday I had a full UEFI installed OS under RAID, today I have to select legacy first option in the storage to install the OS, and that's a non UEFI installation as that all anyone can ever do with legacy.
> 
> Why Asus must you torcher your customers. I think Asus have stuff up with the RAID on the X99 chipset and trying to fix RAID drop out by hiding options that were once there (UEFI RAID boot), let see it my RAID hangs around for long stuck in legacy mode (not that I want legacy!)


I cant believe this either. I cant believe how stressed out and frustrated i am, i seriously feel like just absolutely breaking and throwing everything around me.

Im at a loss for words and dont know what to do next. The myriad of odd and peculiar, redudant issues that I keep coming across have made it beyond difficult to diagnose and pinpoint the problem. Ive reinstalled windows 19 times now over the past two days, sometimes I get almost all the way through. I get everything up and running, all my drivers and utilities and games, then suddenly I go to turn on my computer and I cant get past the BIOS if my life depended on it. I cant do a system restore, I cant use the cmd prompt, and no amount of tweaking and research seems to help me.

really bummed out with this one, I dont know what to do next. I have a useless supertower next to me thats worth much more than my car, in yet im stuck with a sub 200$ chromebook.


----------



## TheGovernment

You should do what I did, buy something else. I bought a MSI Xpower and life is good once again. Not one issue, easy OC, XMP worked fine, no vccsa tweaking at all. All started by how awful Asus is handling my advanced RMA. I don't know how on earth they can still be in business with how freaking awful their call in customer support is (not Raja though, he's been great). It's been weeks and still can't get through on the phone or get an answer on email, I've got a RMA number and thats it, still waiting for the info to pay for cross shipping..... Now I guess I know why people say they have the worst RMA in the PC business.

I'm still hoping to get a working board back, as I liked the features but the xpower is making a good case to say in my PC for good!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> You should do what I did, buy something else. I bought a MSI Xpower and life is good once again. Not one issue, easy OC, XMP worked fine, no vccsa tweaking at all. All started by how awful Asus is handling my advanced RMA. I don't know how on earth they can still be in business with how freaking awful their call in customer support is (not Raja though, he's been great). It's been weeks and still can't get through on the phone or get an answer on email, I've got a RMA number and thats it, still waiting for the info to pay for cross shipping..... Now I guess I know why people say they have the worst RMA in the PC business.
> 
> I'm still hoping to get a working board back, as I liked the features but the xpower is making a good case to say in my PC for good!


Dope me a PM, I'll send you an email addy that deails with RMA cases.


----------



## ravenrocha

Hi,

When i thought i had a stable overclock @ 4.2, after running 8 hours of OCCT, 8 hours of Realbench, 8 hours of AIDA64, i was wrong.
I ran Intel Burn Test in Maximum (with 32gb of RAM) and after 30 minutes, BSOD. Tried raised vcore until 1.375v, tried vinput until 1.96, LLC 8, and also BCLK 100 Mhz, and with RAM at 2133Mhz and Cache also on default, but alwways after 30 minutes, after the frist good calculation, BSOD. It was very deterministic.
Now i'm at 4.0Ghz and with 1,35vcore i could pass 3 times, in a total of 1h15m until BSOD again. I'm trying now lowring the vcore to 1.3v and vinput to auto to see what happens.
Any advice how to get Intel burning test stable with some hours? What else could i change in the bios? The temps doesnt go more then 60's in all cores.

Thanks!


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> When i thought i had a stable overclock @ 4.2, after running 8 hours of OCCT, 8 hours of Realbench, 8 hours of AIDA64, i was wrong.
> I ran Intel Burn Test in Maximum (with 32gb of RAM) and after 30 minutes, BSOD. Tried raised vcore until 1.375v, tried vinput until 1.96, LLC 8, and also BCLK 100 Mhz, and with RAM at 2133Mhz and Cache also on default, but alwways after 30 minutes, after the frist good calculation, BSOD. It was very deterministic.
> Now i'm at 4.0Ghz and with 1,35vcore i could pass 3 times, in a total of 1h15m until BSOD again. I'm trying now lowring the vcore to 1.3v and vinput to auto to see what happens.
> Any advice how to get Intel burning test stable with some hours? What else could i change in the bios? The temps doesnt go more then 60's in all cores.
> 
> Thanks!


Even with everything on stock and defaults on, a memory @ 2133Mhz, I still have BSOD in Intel Burn Test with maximum options. Is everything ok with my machine? I'm worried now....


----------



## kx11

stock speeds , everything is running smooth but BSOD all the time

and EZ update is telling me there's a bios update which is the old 0904 !!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> stock speeds , everything is running smooth but BSOD all the time
> 
> and EZ update is telling me there's a bios update which is the old 0904 !!!


Is your memory at stock also? (2133 @ SPD timings)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Even with everything on stock and defaults on, a memory @ 2133Mhz, I still have BSOD in Intel Burn Test with maximum options. Is everything ok with my machine? I'm worried now....


You're putting your machine through hours of hell by the sounds of it. It's obviously subjective from peoples needs / and what they deem to long enough, but 8 hours per test is pretty tough on this platform

Without any further info, I'd try raising vcore at stock frequency and see if the problem persists. As recommended by ASUS, when stress testing over 4ghz it's wise to have active cooling over the VRM area.

If it wasn't clear, yes I'm suggesting you _might_ have possibly degraded your CPU


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is your memory at stock also? (2133 @ SPD timings)


yes

edit: currently i got 8gb of RAM , 5 hrs later i got 16gb RAM , how and why ?!!


----------



## oliluis

Hi all,

Is there a way to dump all current BIOS settings to a file. maybe something in AI Suite that will help document current setting? this will be useful if for example I make a change and that change possible tunes other parameters you can compare the two output and see what all changed.

If this is not available, then maybe should be consider as an enhancement to AI Suite for future release.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're putting your machine through hours of hell by the sounds of it. It's obviously subjective from peoples needs / and what they deem to long enough, but 8 hours per test is pretty tough on this platform
> 
> Without any further info, I'd try raising vcore at stock frequency and see if the problem persists. As recommended by ASUS, when stress testing over 4ghz it's wise to have active cooling over the VRM area.
> 
> If it wasn't clear, yes I'm suggesting you _might_ have possibly degraded your CPU


But how can u degraded a CPU if i never use voltages above what is recommended in overclocking, and never went above 4.2ghz? This never happen with me and i had a lot of different platforms and CPUs. In stock settings, with everything by default, i ran also an HCI mem test with 16 instances with 2048mb each to ocuppy all the 32gb and i have also BSOD. And this is my second CPU.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> But how can u degraded a CPU if i never use voltages above what is recommended in overclocking, and never went above 4.2ghz? This never happen with me and i had a lot of different platforms and CPUs. In stock settings, with everything by default, i ran also an HCI mem test with 16 instances with 2048mb each to ocuppy all the 32gb and i have also BSOD. And this is my second CPU.


Forgot to mention, that besides the WC system, i have 8 140mm fans in my case. So the VRMs have a lot of airflow


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> yes
> 
> edit: currently i got 8gb of RAM , 5 hrs later i got 16gb RAM , how and why ?!!


Sounds like you have a suspicious dimm if you're not overclocking. The memory training checks and if it doesn't like something in a dimm it knocks it off. If it's on the threshold you may get now it's OK, now it's not. When I set my dimm voltage and timings it's what I use to see what works. I was trying 15-15-15-36 @ 3124 and would get 8GB, 15-16-16-36 and get 12GB, and such. The dimm blocked will get 0s for its timings.

I set up my favorites for quick adjustments. Make a change, reboot, check the memory found. Each round takes maybe 30 seconds. When I do find all 16GBs, I reboot several times to see if it sticks. But if you're on the edge, who knows what tomorrow may bring ...


----------



## kx11

i used that 5-way ... etc to OC cpu to 4.3ghz

now i got 16gb of ram not to mention i got 6 BSOD since my last post

so this is what AiSuite looks like now


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Thought I would throw my update on here....
My setup has been running flawlessly. I have a o/c of 4.2 for daily use, Also I have my soundblaster Z running with out issues as I know there was another poster on here that was having probs with his sound card. Overall I have really enjoyed this build. I feel bad for some of the other posters that have had such a bad time. I can remember when I built a older amd rig and I had nothing but problems so I know what it feels like. Hope you guys with issues get it figured out!


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> Thought I would throw my update on here....
> My setup has been running flawlessly. I have a o/c of 4.2 for daily use, Also I have my soundblaster Z running with out issues as I know there was another poster on here that was having probs with his sound card. Overall I have really enjoyed this build. I feel bad for some of the other posters that have had such a bad time. I can remember when I built a older amd rig and I had nothing but problems so I know what it feels like. Hope you guys with issues get it figured out!


Many thanks for your concern about people, like me!!


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're putting your machine through hours of hell by the sounds of it. It's obviously subjective from peoples needs / and what they deem to long enough, but 8 hours per test is pretty tough on this platform
> 
> Without any further info, I'd try raising vcore at stock frequency and see if the problem persists. As recommended by ASUS, when stress testing over 4ghz it's wise to have active cooling over the VRM area.
> 
> If it wasn't clear, yes I'm suggesting you _might_ have possibly degraded your CPU


I never reach temperatures higher then 70º C, and never use voltages higher then 1.375. How could i ever possible damage de CPU?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> I never reach temperatures higher then 70º C, and never use voltages higher then 1.375. How could i ever possible damage de CPU?


Can't really comment on that, I've not been using your system.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Can't really comment on that, I've not been using your system.


Right, but u comment that my CPU has been degradated


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Right, but u comment that my CPU has been degradated


In theory its possible being the stress you have put on it within X amount of hours with no results other than negative. Merely an observation.

THe Cautious One


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Just a thought guys, those of you that have a good board and have had a great time with the deluxe I encourage you to write a 5 star review on newegg. Im not saying that this board is perfect but there are so many negative reviews on the board that have nothing to do with the board. Example, one review was giving it a 1 star because his graphics card was to long?? What!!... there are a surprising number of reviews that are clearly user error but give this fantastic board a bad overall look. Again im not saying its perfect and there have been some boards that are bad but with the overal score of 3 eggs I think it is giving this board a bad reputation. Just my 2 cents


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> In theory its possible being the stress you have put on it within X amount of hours with no results other than negative. Merely an observation.
> 
> THe Cautious One


I desagree with u and Silent Scope because its not 8 hours of one stress at a time with controled temperature and never too much voltage that can damage a CPU. In normal windows operation i never have a BSOD.I figure out now that the problems i was having was related when i use great amounts or max ram in those stress tools. With HCI memtest i had lots of BSODs and now i also have messages from the program with mem error detected. Bad RAM can also explain why i have these BSODs so ramdom. I will change my two kits of 16gb with new ones tomorrow and do again the HCI memtest to make sure it was from the ram.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Right, but u comment that my CPU has been degradated


I put maybe, and in italics. I'm not saying anything absolute, but you are clearly stuck. Instability at stock would point towards something untoward, such as, dumdumdum, degradation. It's not the voltage you want to be worried about, it's the current.

It could well be bad RAM yes. See there you go. You're welcome


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> I will change my two kits of 16gb with new ones tomorrow and do again the HCI memtest to make sure it was from the ram.


Hello

Without the expertise to properly tune the memory subsystem a single kit of the require amount is what should be used.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I put maybe, and in italics. I'm not saying anything absolute, but you are clearly stuck. Instability at stock would point towards something untoward, such as, dumdumdum, degradation. It's not the voltage you want to be worried about, it's the current.
> 
> It could well be bad RAM yes. See there you go. You're welcome


Thanks Silent Scope for ur patient and help! I will change the quits tomorrow and post here the results. These are the same problems i was having with the 1st cpu and im sure i didnt damage two cpus. I ran memtest 6.0 with ddr4 support for 36 hours without errors but i know and i agree with Raja that this doesnt mean that ram is ok because OS uses ram in different ways. I learn about HCI Memtest from Raja. And i think its a very good tool to find this kind of problems. I change the board once, then the cpu and now it seems that the problem was in the ram. I heard many people with problems with the new DDR4. I was looking now at the BSODs in the bluescreenviwer and 90% are driver_corrupted_expool, kernel_data_inpage_data_error and driver_overscan_bad_buffer. Seems all to me memory relates. Dont u?


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I put maybe, and in italics. I'm not saying anything absolute, but you are clearly stuck. Instability at stock would point towards something untoward, such as, dumdumdum, degradation. It's not the voltage you want to be worried about, it's the current.
> 
> It could well be bad RAM yes. See there you go. You're welcome


Thanks Silent Scope. I will change the kits tomorrow and will let post here results. The BSODs like driver
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Without the expertise to properly tune the memory subsystem a single kit of the require amount is what should be used.


U think that the problem is because im using two kits? But they are from same brand and settings. Shouldnt the XMP do that job of configuring correctly the ram in the bios? I have the same problem with XMP on or without XMP and memory at 2133mhz.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Thanks Silent Scope. I will change the kits tomorrow and will let post here results. The BSODs like driver
> U think that the problem is because im using two kits? But they are from same brand and settings. Shouldnt the XMP do that job of configuring correctly the ram in the bios? I have the same problem with XMP on or without XMP and memory at 2133mhz.


Hello

XMP is valid for a single kit only. Memory manufacturers themselves don't guarantee success when mixing kits.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> XMP is valid for a single kit only. Memory manufacturers themselves don't guarantee success when mixing kits.


I didnt knew that. Thats bad if u want a large amount like me. Its good that u told me that so i will change it for a kit o 4x8 instead of two. Many thanks Praz!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> XMP is valid for a single kit only. Memory manufacturers themselves don't guarantee success when mixing kits.


And therein lies the rub. OTOH, the BIOS now allows you to tune each DIMM separately for some things, no? That might help tune two kits.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> I didnt knew that. Thats bad if u want a large amount like me. Its good that u told me that so i will change it for a kit o 4x8 instead of two. Many thanks Praz!


Hello

Shouldn't be bad. A single kit of the required amount should be purchased. If not available it is because the manufacturer has not been able to reliably bin that particular configuration not because they don't want to sell it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> And therein lies the rub. OTOH, the BIOS now allows you to tune each DIMM separately for some things, no? That might help tune two kits.


Hello

Most of those settings are to tune for the physical board layout. If they were of use that is a mountain most would not be able to successfully scale.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> And therein lies the rub. OTOH, the BIOS now allows you to tune each DIMM separately for some things, no? That might help tune two kits.


And how i should tune each dimm separately? Where i need to look to find the correct settings?


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Shouldn't be bad. A single kit of the required amount should be purchased. If not available it is because the manufacturer has not been able to reliably bin that particular configuration not because they don't want to sell it.
> Hello
> 
> Most of those settings are to tune for the physical board layout. If they were of use that is a mountain most would not be able to successfully scale.


And now i start to see from the beginning where my problem was and why everything happened so random.sometimes it seems eveything was so stable and other time lots of problems. It was really random, like the RAM is: Random Acess Memory lol. Thanks for all your help, for all of u!!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> And how i should tune each dimm separately? Where i need to look to find the correct settings?


Unfortunately it's pretty much the old try a little change up or down and see if it works procedure. The main problem is that it's impossible to predict what dimm will differ and why unless there was some expensive test measurement equipment. The joys of overclocking.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Unfortunately it's pretty much the old try a little change up or down and see if it works procedure. The main problem is that it's impossible to predict what dimm will differ and why unless there was some expensive test measurement equipment. The joys of overclocking.


I'm trying now with only one kit (16gb) and tomorrow with change the 2x16 kits for 1x32 kit.

Thanks for ur help!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> I'm trying now with only one kit (16gb) and tomorrow with change the 2x16 kits for 1x32 kit.
> 
> Thanks for ur help!


Wasn't much help but it's the least I can do after all the help I've had from this great thread


----------



## atomicus

Is there any reason why the front panel audio connectors on my case don't work, all connections seem OK. Is this a known issue, or is there a specific driver for it? I have an Asus X99-S.


----------



## ravenrocha

Praz, Silent Scope and Djar,

My preliminar new tests, with only one kit 4x4GB = 16, instead of my two kits of 16, shows that the problem should always had been on the RAM configuration. I did 500% of HCI Memtest with 16 instances to fully ocuppy all the 16gb of RAM and didnt have any error or BSOD, everything went ok. Now i'm running only 2 hours of Intel Burn Test, will Maximum setting (all the memory) and for the first time I reach and pass the 2nd test, even with overclocking at 4.2,
Now I understand why when i use stress tools that uses all the memory, i had random BSODs. Also in AIDA64, i choose to use all the RAM for the stress test and it was very random the behavior. Sometimes after 30 minutes i got an error, sometimes after 6 hours.

Many thanks for letting me going on the right way until i finally found to root cause of my problems. It has been almost a month.


----------



## djgar

It may have been frustrating but it gave you a lot of knowledge and experience. We don't learn much when everything goes right


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> It may have been frustrating but it gave you a lot of knowledge and experience. We don't learn much when everything goes right


Very wise words Djar!!

The name that we gave to experience, in my point of view, its from the erros and mistakes that we do or that we passtrought


----------



## ravenrocha

Another question to Djar, Silent Scope and Praz,

When i took the 8 DIMMs off it seem to me, that the kits were not in the right order, ie, in A1, B1, C1 and D1 where DIMMs from, lets say, Kit 1 and kit 2. I order the two kits, and put the first kit in A1, B1, C1, D1 and the second kit in A2, B2, C2 and D2. Now doing more tests, and until now seems everything fine. Something quick for me to test was Intel Burn test that in less then 30 minutes, without even overclocking, and with memory at 2133mhz, it BSOD. Now, overclocking at 4.2, with XMP (2800 memory) it is already running for 1 hour. And its almost in the 3rd interaction. Before it never reached the second.
Do u think that mixing kits in the modules could be a problem? Could also had been the reseat of the RAM, i dont know. Will do more test before change the 2 kits. I was about to change from 2x16GB kit G.Sill 2800 to 1x32GB lit 2400 kit. But will wait maybe more one day until new tests. Will also try again HCI memtest to see if i reproduce again the error. It was also very easy to reproduce with HCI memtest.


----------



## ramman949

Omg! Now I know why my raid crashed 24/7 and or my ram. What motherboard is everyone buying now?
I'm over this hunk of crap. What a huge let down.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Another question to Djar, Silent Scope and Praz,
> 
> When i took the 8 DIMMs off it seem to me, that the kits were not in the right order, ie, in A1, B1, C1 and D1 where DIMMs from, lets say, Kit 1 and kit 2. I order the two kits, and put the first kit in A1, B1, C1, D1 and the second kit in A2, B2, C2 and D2. Now doing more tests, and until now seems everything fine. Something quick for me to test was Intel Burn test that in less then 30 minutes, without even overclocking, and with memory at 2133mhz, it BSOD. Now, overclocking at 4.2, with XMP (2800 memory) it is already running for 1 hour. And its almost in the 3rd interaction. Before it never reached the second.
> Do u think that mixing kits in the modules could be a problem? Could also had been the reseat of the RAM, i dont know. Will do more test before change the 2 kits. I was about to change from 2x16GB kit G.Sill 2800 to 1x32GB lit 2400 kit. But will wait maybe more one day until new tests. Will also try again HCI memtest to see if i reproduce again the error. It was also very easy to reproduce with HCI memtest.


Who is to say. Just keep using it, the memory will probably kick put eventually


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Who is to say. Just keep using it, the memory will probably kick put eventually


Hi Silent Scope,

its running the HCI Memtest now for almost 5 hours and no reboots nor errors. What do u mean by kick put eventualy? Dont understand this english... u mean, will fail eventualy? U think that it can not be related to a reseat or the order of the kits on A1, B1, C1, etc, ?
I want ur expert opinion because i can change the ram for only one kit of 32gb.

Thanks!


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> Omg! Now I know why my raid crashed 24/7 and or my ram. What motherboard is everyone buying now?
> I'm over this hunk of crap. What a huge let down.


Hi!

I dont know what problems are u having, but all my problems are not motherboard related. I like very much the ASUS X99 Deluxe motherboard and i'm very happy with it,. Already passing my experience and I would by again the same board, The problems I'm having was always because of the RAM, not the motherboard. And also its very good to see all the help i was getting from a lot of people here in this forum!! I think ASUS X99 Deluxe is a very good motherboard!


----------



## MikeSp

ASUS X99 DELUXE ISSUE WITH UEFI -- SWITCHES DRIVE PRIORITY, LOSING BOOT DRIVE

In the EZ-Mode, the Boot Priority only lists two of my four drives (1 SSD for OS/Programs -- BOOT DRIVE, 1 SSD for DATA, 1 HDD for data backup, and 1 BD Burner). Sometimes when the computer attempts to boot up, it boots to the UEFI since the Boot Drive SSD is no longer listed as the Boot Drive -- might not even be one of the two drives listed. IF I go into the menu that lists all of the drives, the SSD's are at the bottom and cannot seem to be moved as I would do in ye olde BIOS of days gone by placing the boot drive at the top..

Next, go into Advanced Mode and select BOOT at the top menu -- it is sometimes difficult to get the right drive into BOOT OPTION 1 and the same for BOOT OPTION 2 since they only lists two drives each and may NOT contain the drive desired.

IF IF IF by some chance, I end up with the right SSD drive as BOOT OPTION 1 and the BD burner as BOOT OPTION 2 -- and save and exit -- if I go back in -- they will have changed.

Is there any solution to this nightmare -- thank goodness if I don't need to boot into the UEFI again, the boot SSD stays and Windows 8.1 works fine BUT should I go back into the UEFI to look around -- the order of boot drives changes again. I so plan to do some minor tweaking in the UEFI later and will be facing this nightmare again -- and don't want to spend 5 hours getting the boot SSD back into OPTION 1 BOOT location.

The computer is not overclocked at all at this point since it is a new build -- it is stable and works well other than keeping the drives in the right sequence with the BOOT SSD FIRST.

I even tried disconnecting all drives but the SSD BOOT DRIVE and starting the computer, shutting it down, connecting the BD Burner next, shutting the computer down, etc. and did not help at all. I don't think there is anything wrong with the motherboard -- but rather with me not knowing how to lock down the drives in boot order as I would in ye olde fashioned ugly BIOS of yesteryear.

HOW CAN I LOCK THE BOOT SSD AS THE BOOT DRIVE without it changing???

BIOS 1004 FWIW

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!

Thanks


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> ASUS X99 DELUXE ISSUE WITH UEFI -- SWITCHES DRIVE PRIORITY, LOSING BOOT DRIVE
> 
> In the EZ-Mode, the Boot Priority only lists two of my four drives (1 SSD for OS/Programs -- BOOT DRIVE, 1 SSD for DATA, 1 HDD for data backup, and 1 BD Burner). Sometimes when the computer attempts to boot up, it boots to the UEFI since the Boot Drive SSD is no longer listed as the Boot Drive -- might not even be one of the two drives listed. IF I go into the menu that lists all of the drives, the SSD's are at the bottom and cannot seem to be moved as I would do in ye olde BIOS of days gone by placing the boot drive at the top..
> 
> Next, go into Advanced Mode and select BOOT at the top menu -- it is sometimes difficult to get the right drive into BOOT OPTION 1 and the same for BOOT OPTION 2 since they only lists two drives each and may NOT contain the drive desired.
> 
> IF IF IF by some chance, I end up with the right SSD drive as BOOT OPTION 1 and the BD burner as BOOT OPTION 2 -- and save and exit -- if I go back in -- they will have changed.
> 
> Is there any solution to this nightmare -- thank goodness if I don't need to boot into the UEFI again, the boot SSD stays and Windows 8.1 works fine BUT should I go back into the UEFI to look around -- the order of boot drives changes again. I so plan to do some minor tweaking in the UEFI later and will be facing this nightmare again -- and don't want to spend 5 hours getting the boot SSD back into OPTION 1 BOOT location.
> 
> The computer is not overclocked at all at this point since it is a new build -- it is stable and works well other than keeping the drives in the right sequence with the BOOT SSD FIRST.
> 
> I even tried disconnecting all drives but the SSD BOOT DRIVE and starting the computer, shutting it down, connecting the BD Burner next, shutting the computer down, etc. and did not help at all. I don't think there is anything wrong with the motherboard -- but rather with me not knowing how to lock down the drives in boot order as I would in ye olde fashioned ugly BIOS of yesteryear.
> 
> HOW CAN I LOCK THE BOOT SSD AS THE BOOT DRIVE without it changing???
> 
> BIOS 1004 FWIW
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

why u dont update to 1103 new BIOS, do a clear CMOS, and try to see if it solves it? I also have 8 drives (4 SSD's in RAID 0, 2 SSHDs in RAID 0, one other HDD and a Blueray) with no problems like u.


----------



## lalotame

Bonjour tout le monde.
Yes I am french.
This forum and this subject are wonderfull. I began to read yesterday and my eyes are killing me lol.
I am a begginner in overclocking and I found many good things to know in those pages.
I did not read everything (it is so long) and I hope not ennoying you if I ask some questions already asked.

To begin, I give you my configuration:
- i7 5960x
- Asus x99 deluxe (bios version: 1103)
- Gskill ripjaws 4 DDR4 2133 Mhz 32 Go cas15
- Ventirad Noctua NH-D15
- Gigabyte Geforce GTX 970 Gaming
- PSU: Corsair AX 760
- Case: Cooler master storm trooper
- SSD samsung 850 pro 256 Go

I began overclocking with the Dual intelligent processor 5 and with the bios in manual mode.

* With the Dual intelligent processor 5, thanks to the 5 way optimization, I had 4.5 Ghz with 1.304 v for the Vcore and 67 ° as a maximum overclocking
* With bios manual options, I had 4.5 Ghz with 1.33 v for the Vcore and 70° as a maximum overclocking

I would like to know a few things:

1- I would like to know if I do the good things (knowing I use overclocking for 3ds max, after effect, premiere...):
A - In Dual intelligent processor 5, I just go in the TPU section and I change the ratio. I group all cores and I click apply. Is it enough to make an overclocking?
B - In the Bios, I go in Ai overclock tuner that I set to manual. Next I choose by exemple 44 in the core ratio limit (I group all cores too), next i set the Vcore (for me I am stable at 1.26 v for a ratio of 44). And finally, I choose disabled in the CPU integrated vr fault management.

For this 2 way of overclocking, I do a test in aida64 ( I have to admit I just do 20 minutes)

2- Is it normal to be stable in a cpu ratio of 44 one day and to be unstable in the same ratio one day later? I use the same options (ratio, vcore, ram, etc).

3- I watched many pages in this subject and I have not seen if you talked about this:
As I put in my description of my configuration, I have Gskill ripjaws 4 DDR4 2133 Mhz 32Go(4x8) of ram. It is told this ram works with the xmp profil. Whereas I can not set the xmp profil in the bios.
Do you know why? Knowing I have the last bios version. I give you some pics of my bios.




Thank you for everything


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> ASUS X99 DELUXE ISSUE WITH UEFI -- SWITCHES DRIVE PRIORITY, LOSING BOOT DRIVE
> ...
> 
> HOW CAN I LOCK THE BOOT SSD AS THE BOOT DRIVE without it changing???
> 
> BIOS 1004 FWIW
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!
> 
> Thanks


In Advanced mode under Boot there's a Boot Option Priorities for the HDs. In there you select the which HDs / SSDs show up on the Boot Options and the order in which they appear. If it's not selected they will NOT appear. Also be careful. Inserting a USB drive after setting the boot options can change the boot order behind the scenes.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Hi Silent Scope,
> 
> its running the HCI Memtest now for almost 5 hours and no reboots nor errors. What do u mean by kick put eventualy? Dont understand this english... u mean, will fail eventualy? U think that it can not be related to a reseat or the order of the kits on A1, B1, C1, etc, ?
> I want ur expert opinion because i can change the ram for only one kit of 32gb.
> 
> Thanks!


Depends how you're running HCI and if it's set up with the correct amount of memory and instances, 5 hours is more than enough if so.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Depends how you're running HCI and if it's set up with the correct amount of memory and instances, 5 hours is more than enough if so.


Hi Silent Scope,

since the max allowed for the freeware version is 2048mb per instance, i ran a total of 16 instances. I know that ideal is one per logical core, but i cant like that because of the limitation of the freeware version. Is that ok like this? I went today and changed the 2x16 kits for 1x32 kit and until now everything smooth. In Intel Burn Test, with maximum settings to use all the memory i could never pass the second or max 3rd interaction and gave calculation error. And yes, its fault of the bad RAM or incompatibility between the two kits. Now I' pass all the 10 interactions overclock to 4.3Ghz (i could never did this even in stock with previous kits). I'm very happy now







. I'm at 1.3vcore with 1.9 vinput and trying for me the maximum of 4.4Ghz, if i can get that with 1.3vcore, will go to 4.3Ghz. About uncore, what is for u a stable value? 4.0ghz? 3.8ghz? And about voltage for vcache. Do i need to reach 4.0 or 3.8 to change to manual?
Thanks for all ur help and concern!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Hi Silent Scope


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*


Scone, sorry. I prefer Scope. LOLOL


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Hi Silent Scope,
> 
> since the max allowed for the freeware version is 2048mb per instance, i ran a total of 16 instances. I know that ideal is one per logical core, but i cant like that because of the limitation of the freeware version. Is that ok like this? I went today and changed the 2x16 kits for 1x32 kit and until now everything smooth. In Intel Burn Test, with maximum settings to use all the memory i could never pass the second or max 3rd interaction and gave calculation error. And yes, its fault of the bad RAM or incompatibility between the two kits. Now I' pass all the 10 interactions overclock to 4.3Ghz (i could never did this even in stock with previous kits). I'm very happy now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm at 1.3vcore with 1.9 vinput and trying for me the maximum of 4.4Ghz, if i can get that with 1.3vcore, will go to 4.3Ghz. About uncore, what is for u a stable value? 4.0ghz? 3.8ghz? And about voltage for vcache. Do i need to reach 4.0 or 3.8 to change to manual?
> Thanks for all ur help and concern!


I'm currently at 4.375 both core and uncore. Only recently I've started experimenting for daily stability with 4.0+ uncore, but it's settled in with 1.3v. You'll just have to see what works best for you.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm currently at 4.375 both core and uncore. Only recently I've started experimenting for daily stability with 4.0+ uncore, but it's settled in with 1.3v. You'll just have to see what works best for you.


My setting now are:

4.4Ghz with 1.3vcore and 1,90 vinput (will see if i still can lower the vcore without make it unstable) and LLC 8. For 4.4Ghz its better LLC 8, no? And for vinput what's ur opinion 1.90 will be good?

4.0Ghz uncore with auto on vcache. Until now stable. But will see. I need to see what the mobo is putting in auto for the vcache. But i think it will be lower then 1.3v

Many thanks again


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm only on LLC level 6 for 4.375 @ 1.185v, 1.92v VCINN remember LLC associates with VCINN (input) not Vcore.

Every chip is different


----------



## MikeSp

In the UEFI -- all 4 drives are shown, BUT when selecting (In ADVANCED) Boot Drive wanting the 256 GB SSD as BOOT OPTION #1 -- it is NOT one of the two selections with the two selections from which I must choose being BD Burner and WD HDD (NO SATA drives listed in the two choices) and nothing I can determine can change those two choices, even setting UEFI to DEFAULT.

HOW can I force this SSD drive as BOOT OPTION #1 -- it is my OS/Program drive and must boot from it, but UEFI refuses to allow me that option.

HELP - - need suggestions as to HOW to get the SSD as one of the two options allowed for the boot drive??? All SATA ports are ENABLED, none RAID'd

SATA Controller #1 is set as ACHI
SATA 1 Gray = SSD 246 GB
SATA 2 Gray = not installed
SATA 3 Gray = not installed
SATA 4 Gray = SSD 1 TB
SATA 5 Gray = not installed
SATA 6 Gray = not installed
SATA Controller #2 is set as ACHI
SATA 7 Black = BD Burner
SATA 8 Black = not installed
SATA 9 Black = WD HDD
SATA 10 Black = not installed

Ideas/fixes for HOW to get the SSD listed as one of the two options allowed for Option 1 BOOT DRIVE?

IF ALL ELSE FAILS as a solution -- is there any way to set the UEFI back as the OEM original? This is frustrating without a boot drive and it is probably my fault in making some accidental setting but am not attempting to OC at this point -- just to get the SSD boot drive as the boot drive.


----------



## kenshinco

Hi,
I just bought Asus x99-A motherboard and stumble upon Anandtech's review of it http://www.anandtech.com/show/8797/asus-x99-a-motherboard-review
The review said this motherboard does not have Multicore Turbo but its specs said Intel Turbo boost supported.
Could anyone with the knowledge please explain to me?

Thanks.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> In the UEFI -- all 4 drives are shown, BUT when selecting (In ADVANCED) Boot Drive wanting the 256 GB SSD as BOOT OPTION #1 -- it is NOT one of the two selections with the two selections from which I must choose being BD Burner and WD HDD (NO SATA drives listed in the two choices) and nothing I can determine can change those two choices, even setting UEFI to DEFAULT.


Hello

Need to reread djgar's reply. And if the drive continues to disappear the drive has an issue or the system is not stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> In Advanced mode under Boot there's a Boot Option Priorities for the HDs. In there you select the which HDs / SSDs show up on the Boot Options and the order in which they appear. If it's not selected they will appear. Also be careful. Inserting a USB drive after setting the boot options can change the boot order behind the scenes.


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> why u dont update to 1103 new BIOS, do a clear CMOS, and try to see if it solves it? I also have 8 drives (4 SSD's in RAID 0, 2 SSHDs in RAID 0, one other HDD and a Blueray) with no problems like u.


I cleared CMOS (of course) and went into Advanced, BOOT and somehow was able to get the boot SSD into position as Option 1, Boot Drive -- problem appears to be solved, but a few more boots will confirm that.

BTW -- where did you find BIOS 1103 -- I did NOT find it on the regular X99 Deluxe, Windows 8.1-64 updates for BIOS -- the latest one I found was 1004

Thanks for taking the time to provide an answer.


----------



## MikeSp

Where do I find BIOS 1103 -- the latest BIOS that I can find for my X99 Deluxe is 1004 that it came with??

Thanks


----------



## compunerdy

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Are Asmedia USB 3 controllers enable on the BIOS?


Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> Yes, thank you i needed that info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rep
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/206536/intel-core-i7-broadwell-e-hedt-chips-arrive-in-2016.html


How good is Asus in terms of support?
Is Asus known to support new CPUs by upgrading BIOS on one year old mobos?


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


I swear that was not there an hour ago -- or my senioiritis is getting worse -- THANKS!!!


----------



## compunerdy

There seems to be multiple pages for asus support.


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compunerdy*
> 
> There seems to be multiple pages for asus support.


Indeed -- I rechecked the page that I was using and was NOT imagining things (whew -- at my age, there is always a concern about senioritis) and BIOS 1013 was not there


----------



## MikeSp

I know the rule about NOT updating the BIOS if there are no issues with the one in the motherboard -- am wondering IF it is worth updating from 1004 to 1013 (so far, my issues have been of my own making)??

OPINIONS?

Thanks


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> I know the rule about NOT updating the BIOS if there are no issues with the one in the motherboard -- am wondering IF it is worth updating from 1004 to 1013 (so far, my issues have been of my own making)??
> 
> OPINIONS?
> 
> Thanks


Ah! Good to have another old geezer join the thread







. Me, I always update, but then again I'm always.looking for a project ... the problem with being retired is filling in all that available time







. But since this is a very infant platform there will be good improvements as the firmware matures, especially if you overclock.


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Ah! Good to have another old geezer join the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Me, I always update, but then again I'm always.looking for a project ... the problem with being retired is filling in all that available time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But since this is a very infant platform there will be good improvements as the firmware matures, especially if you overclock.


All very good points!!! But, about that available time...??? (13 years ago I retired from 32 years as a science teacher, science chair, and IT specialist, my last computer build is over 6 years old and I am real behind in the technology -- was using it in the digital darkroom instead of modding it and my needs outgrew its capabilities and I still don't have spare time -- always a list that is ever growing)


----------



## djgar

And who makes that list grow?







I actually use Lightroom for my digital lightroom. And am an ex-software developer / architect. Are all old geezers like us? I hope not!

I have to say going from 3.5GHz to 4.5GHz does marvels for that software.









Happy Holidays everybody!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> I know the rule about NOT updating the BIOS if there are no issues with the one in the motherboard -- am wondering IF it is worth updating from 1004 to 1013 (so far, my issues have been of my own making)??
> 
> OPINIONS?
> 
> Thanks


Latest is always the recommended, but I'd abide by what you're saying TBH. Has always worked for me. If it's not broken do not fix it. 1004 has the crucial VCINN spike fixes, so IMO it's a safe bet staying put where you are unless advised otherwise by either ASUS or Raja. Later revisions may contain decent updates to Intels microcode so if you're planning on pushing the memory it may be worth while in future


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-x99-s-intel-x99-s-2011-3-ddr4-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-30-(x16)-atx Whoever owns this model, can I get some thoughts on Stability, Issues, Overclocking, Features?
> 
> Is it a safe bet?


I got one, although I've only been able to install windows. It looks like a no-frills Deluxe to me (the installation guide even says "Congratulations for buying an X99-Deluxe"), but you don't get the extra ethernet port, WiFi, the fan extension card, the PCIe M2 card and some usbs. Besides that, the board looks completely the same to me. I haven't removed the heatsinks to check the VRMs, though. Also, you only get like a couple of SATA cables.

One thing I dislike is that the IO cover is plain metal, not like the Deluxe one, which is black:


And some of the headers and other components are slightly rotated, as if they were hand-soldered. I guess this is just a cosmetic issue, but I don't recall seen this in a motherboard in the last 10 years.

I can't comment on stability or overclocking, but if you want to buy a motherboard now, I'd get this or the -A. If there was a Formula in the market, I would have probably bought that instead.

One last thing: this is only for North American users, I hope this thread does not cause any harm.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> And who makes that list grow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually use Lightroom for my digital lightroom. And am an ex-software developer / architect. Are all old geezers like us? I hope not!
> 
> I have to say going from 3.5GHz to 4.5GHz does marvels for that software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Holidays everybody*!


^^ This!!

(another old geezer here







)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This!!
> 
> (another old geezer here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Merry Christmas old bean!


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I got one, although I've only been able to install windows. It looks like a no-frills Deluxe to me (the installation guide even says "Congratulations for buying an X99-Deluxe"), but you don't get the extra ethernet port, WiFi, the fan extension card, the PCIe M2 card and some usbs. Besides that, the board looks completely the same to me. I haven't removed the heatsinks to check the VRMs, though. Also, you only get like a couple of SATA cables.
> 
> One thing I dislike is that the IO cover is plain metal, not like the Deluxe one, which is black:
> 
> 
> And some of the headers and other components are slightly rotated, as if they were hand-soldered. I guess this is just a cosmetic issue, but I don't recall seen this in a motherboard in the last 10 years.
> 
> I can't comment on stability or overclocking, but if you want to buy a motherboard now, I'd get this or the -A. If there was a Formula in the market, I would have probably bought that instead.
> 
> One last thing: this is only for North American users, I hope this thread does not cause any harm.


My guess is -S is the no frills Deluxe.

-A is the no frills Pro.

I would take the -S for the best value, assuming it uses everything the Deluxe has, of which Raja have mentioned the Deluxe have a special sauce VRMs circuitry hence you see the (alas) VCCIN spike fix is only for the Deluxe model.

The Pro have been tested to use 'lesser' VRMs and leak higher voltage at idle use, a sign of less efficient VRMs? Likely so.


----------



## djgar

I would have gone for the S, unfortunately not available for US (pun intended)







.

Speaking of old beans, I roast my own coffee beans, SOOOO much better!


----------



## souldriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *souldriver*
> 
> they are installed into the corsair 750d ssd slots, but he connection is straight ssd> the straight sata cables that came with the deluxe board> mobo ports.
> 
> I havn't switched anything yet as my workspace is being taken up by another project right now and when i finally get it working i get sunk into using it. Changing the port they are connected to on the mobo shouldnt change anything else right? as in windows should be able to still see them and the data, just the bios will read it as the new port #.
> 
> Side thought, if only one of the pins on the physical sata connection isnt making the best contact will it make it so the whole drive isnt recognized even though the other pins are ok? I'll check out all the physical connections though i find it odd that both drives go and come back without moving anything, just a couple restarts.
> 
> Right now, as i said, the workspace i need to open up the computer is being taken up so it might be a little big before I really get to troubleshoot more.


Finally got some free time and space...

I changed out both sata cables for both intel and samsung SSDs
unplugged and reseated the power cables both on the SSD side and the PSU side
used some rubbing alcohol and a qtip to lightly clean the contacts on the SSD sata connection
changed from the sata-e slots to sata 1 & 2 on the mobo.

This problem happens sporadically so I cant say its fixed for sure but after this the only thing i can think of is changing out the sata power cable and using a different spot on the PSU?


----------



## ramman949

I hate my board.

I cant run Corsair DDR4-2600 at all. It freezes.

I cant use intel RAID. It BSOD

I cant even baby overclock my CPU.

I cant wait to take this hunk of **** back to the store for a refund.

-Merry Christmas.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> I hate my board.
> 
> I cant run Corsair DDR4-2600 at all. It freezes.
> 
> I cant use intel RAID. It BSOD
> 
> I cant even baby overclock my CPU.
> 
> I cant wait to take this hunk of **** back to the store for a refund.
> 
> -Merry Christmas.


Intel has not updated the microcode for 2600. Try 2400 or 2666.

Not sure why you're having RAID problems.

Some CPUs can't do much more than stock. That's what happens when you play the silicon lottery. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.


----------



## AdamK47

I love my board.

I can run my 16GB of Corsair DDR4-2666 all day long with 13-14-14-1T timings. No freezing.

I use intel RAID for my five 1TB SSDs in a 5TB RAID-0 array. No BSODs and very fast.

I run at an easy and fully stable 4.0GHz with 1.2V. Prime95, AIDA64, RealBench, and LinX stable for hours upon hours. Cool and fast.

This board is a keeper for my Haswell-E. I can enjoy the speed and use it worry free.

-Merry Christmas.


----------



## Garfieldthecat

I'm considering going Haswell-E, and have a quick question. If I upgrade, I'll probably go with the X99 Deluxe, and would like to get the Noctua D15 for a HS.

I found some pics of the fit of the D15 on the Asus board here:
Link

But what I can't tell from those pictures is that if I eventually get a M.2 SSD drive, will it fit in front of the Heatsink? Since the Asus design has the M.2 mounted vertically, I'm worried there isn't clearance between the M.2 and the fan on the D15.

Anyone tried this and know if it does or doesn't fit? I don't want any surprises if I upgrade









Can any M.2 users tell me what heatsinks you are using?


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> I hate my board.
> 
> I cant run Corsair DDR4-2600 at all. It freezes.
> 
> I cant use intel RAID. It BSOD
> 
> I cant even baby overclock my CPU.
> 
> I cant wait to take this hunk of **** back to the store for a refund.
> 
> -Merry Christmas.


you could go ask santa to build you a hp pavilion and be happy
Merry Christmas


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> you could go ask santa to build you a hp pavilion and be happy
> Merry Christmas


HAHA, my g-ma has one of those suckers collecting dust reading emails LOL +1


----------



## [email protected]

Merry Xmas to everyone


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I love my board.
> 
> I can run my 16GB of Corsair DDR4-2666 all day long with 13-14-14-1T timings. No freezing.
> 
> I use intel RAID for my five 1TB SSDs in a 5TB RAID-0 array. No BSODs and very fast.
> 
> I run at an easy and fully stable 4.0GHz with 1.2V. Prime95, AIDA64, RealBench, and LinX stable for hours upon hours. Cool and fast.
> 
> This board is a keeper for my Haswell-E. I can enjoy the speed and use it worry free.
> 
> -Merry Christmas.


what is your system agent voltage?


----------



## sblantipodi

ok, this is an answer from G.Skill to a person who ask if 1.2V VCSSA is too high.

Quote:


> No, it is very normal for performance. 1.15V is the general maximum for DDR4-2133/2400 RAM. You are at DDR4-3000, so it is perfectly normal and required to have a higher VCCSA Voltage, which is the memory controller voltage. Intel CPUs are designed to support the standard DDR4-2133, so anything higher is considered enthusiast. Your hardware will not be damaged. Some people with little knowledge attempt DDR4-3600 and blindly set the VCCSA Voltage to an extreme value to see if it will work, but that's not how to overclock, and that's how damage can be done. But as long as you scale accordingly, there is generally no issue with raising Voltage and frequency simultaneously.


----------



## Praz

Hope everyone has a happy holiday.


----------



## Silent Scone

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone who bought the Samsung XP941 drive and can tell the difference between the Samsung and another sata 6 SSD?

Is the performance difference visibile?


----------



## Agenesis

Is there a way that we can test all 8 dimm slots without having 8 sticks of ram? I tried inserting them individually but resulted in a post code 53.


----------



## ramman949

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Intel has not updated the microcode for 2600. Try 2400 or 2666.
> 
> Not sure why you're having RAID problems.
> 
> Some CPUs can't do much more than stock. That's what happens when you play the silicon lottery. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.


XMP is 2666, which freezes at random. I just said 2600.

My raid, which seems to be in line with this...

http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-pulls-rste-drivers-for-haswell-e-x99-platform-due-to-issues_155176

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I love my board.
> 
> I can run my 16GB of Corsair DDR4-2666 all day long with 13-14-14-1T timings. No freezing.
> 
> I use intel RAID for my five 1TB SSDs in a 5TB RAID-0 array. No BSODs and very fast.
> 
> I run at an easy and fully stable 4.0GHz with 1.2V. Prime95, AIDA64, RealBench, and LinX stable for hours upon hours. Cool and fast.
> 
> This board is a keeper for my Haswell-E. I can enjoy the speed and use it worry free.
> 
> -Merry Christmas.


Im happy for you. I wish I had the same experience. Merry Christmas to you too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> you could go ask santa to build you a hp pavilion and be happy
> Merry Christmas


Helpful post. Maybe for new year resolution, you can ask your self "does my post help?" LOL.


----------



## ramman949

So what RAID driver are all of you using? Because my samsung 830 series 512GB SSD's did not play with well iastor.sys file, which is part of intel raid drivers. Which I guess are pulled from X99 according to this post...

http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-pulls-rste-drivers-for-haswell-e-x99-platform-due-to-issues_155176

Anyone using crucials 16GB 2666? If so, is XMP working for you? Or did you use your own settings?

Thanks all


----------



## Praz

Hello

RSTe drivers were not released for use with the X99 platform. Any issues resulting from these drivers are one's own doing.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> XMP is 2666, which freezes at random. I just said 2600.
> 
> My raid, which seems to be in line with this...
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-pulls-rste-drivers-for-haswell-e-x99-platform-due-to-issues_155176
> Im happy for you. I wish I had the same experience. Merry Christmas to you too.
> Helpful post. Maybe for new year resolution, you can ask your self "does my post help?" LOL.


From What I read you bear the fruits of your own sowing


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there someone who bought the Samsung XP941 drive and can tell the difference between the Samsung and another sata 6 SSD?
> 
> Is the performance difference visibile?


I think it is and do notice it in certain situations. When I got my new MSI board, I took my x941 out of my WS board and left everything on it, bought a hyperX SSD to install windows on and noticed it's not as snappy. It's not noticeable for everything but moving files etc, yes I can tell.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there someone who bought the Samsung XP941 drive and can tell the difference between the Samsung and another sata 6 SSD?
> 
> Is the performance difference visibile?


Samsung Xp-941 Vs Samsung Evo-250



Raid 0 Samsung Evo-250


----------



## sblantipodi

XP941 seems very weak on 4K.
Don't know if upgrade or not.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> XP941 seems very weak on 4K.
> Don't know if upgrade or not.


The chip controller of XP941 is very hot

For Windows and programs is good


----------



## kenshinco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> XP941 seems very weak on 4K.
> Don't know if upgrade or not.


Why not wait for intel dc p3500.
Heard that it should be out in couple months.


----------



## sblantipodi

It seems that Samsung SM951 nvme could be a good option too.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> It seems that Samsung SM951 nvme could be a good option too.


You can also put the x941 in a pci-e card adapter and get the full x4 benefits vs the M.2 slot.


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> It seems that Samsung SM951 nvme could be a good option too.


Yes, the SM951 is the better option provided you can find one


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> You can also put the x941 in a pci-e card adapter and get the full x4 benefits vs the M.2 slot.


Hello

The M.2 slot is PCIe 3.0/x4. Nothing to be gained by moving a M.2 drive to a PCIe slot.


----------



## Changomarango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenshinco*
> 
> Why not wait for intel dc p3500.
> Heard that it should be out in couple months.


Timing technology purchases is always a crap-shoot fraught with tradeoffs, but right now seems like a decidedly bad time for M.2/PCIe SSD purchases - so much cool stuff just on the horizon.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The M.2 slot is PCIe 3.0/x4. Nothing to be gained by moving a M.2 drive to a PCIe slot.


The x941 is only a 3.0/x2 drive. It has tested faster on the actual pci-e lanes vs the m2 slot, why that is? I dunno but it did. : http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Samsung-XP941-Plextor-PX-G256-M6e-M-2-Qualification-575/

Is there a reason for this? It should be the same right? Is the M2 socket holding it back? I'd actually really like to know.

I have the info saved on my 941 as well, I have it being faster in the actual pci-e lane with an adapter vs on board my WS board running benchmarks.
I'll have to wait till my RMA'd WS comes back to get the data though.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> The x941 is only a 3.0/x2 drive. It has tested faster on the actual pci-e lanes vs the m2 slot, why that is? I dunno but it did. : http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Samsung-XP941-Plextor-PX-G256-M6e-M-2-Qualification-575/
> 
> Is there a reason for this? It should be the same right? Is the M2 socket holding it back? I'd actually really like to know.


Hello

The testing you linked to was done using an Asus Z97-A. The M.2 slot on that board is only x2. With the exception of an included PCIe switch there is no physical difference between the M.2 slot and four lanes of an x16 slot on ASUS X99 motherboards other than the slot format itself.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The testing you linked to was done using an Asus Z97-A. The M.2 slot on that board is only x2. With the exception of an included PCIe switch there is no physical difference between the M.2 slot and four lanes of an x16 slot on ASUS X99 motherboards other than the slot format itself.


Good to know with the review! thanks!


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> The x941 is only a 3.0/x2 drive. It has tested faster on the actual pci-e lanes vs the m2 slot, why that is? I dunno but it did. : http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Samsung-XP941-Plextor-PX-G256-M6e-M-2-Qualification-575/
> 
> Is there a reason for this? It should be the same right? Is the M2 socket holding it back? I'd actually really like to know.
> 
> I have the info saved on my 941 as well, I have it being faster in the actual pci-e lane with an adapter vs on board my WS board running benchmarks.
> I'll have to wait till my RMA'd WS comes back to get the data though.


Don't know where you're getting your info, but the Samsung XP941 that was being discussed is a PCie 3.0/x4 device. This is IAW both the Amazon page and this article : http://www.anandtech.com/show/8006/samsung-ssd-xp941-review-the-pcie-era-is-here/2.

As for why it would be faster directly in a PCie slot rather then the M2 slot, I have no idea. The article you quoted did not talk about this, it talked about M2 slots that are x2 vs PCie slots at x4.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> Don't know where you're getting your info, but the Samsung XP941 that was being discussed is a PCie 3.0/x4 device. This is IAW both the Amazon page and this article : http://www.anandtech.com/show/8006/samsung-ssd-xp941-review-the-pcie-era-is-here/2.
> 
> As for why it would be faster directly in a PCie slot rather then the M2 slot, I have no idea. The article you quoted did not talk about this, it talked about M2 slots that are x2 vs PCie slots at x4.
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd


Yes I was mixed up, don't worry you are right, the world can move on.


----------



## MikeSp

PROBLEM WITH X99 DELUXE BUILD STARTING UP:

It started being hard to start after the first couple of weeks -- usually using the reset button on the motherboard and several retries works but today after turning it completely off and moving it today, it took at least two dozen retries before it started (even turned off the PSU and unplugged it several times -- it is like an old car that when you hit the starter it cranks once and that is it, wait a little while and hit the starter again and it cranks one time and nothing, and maybe if you do that enough, it will finally crank and keep going.

That is exactly how my new computer build is now going -- push the start button and the fans spin a couple of times, their LED's flash once, and then nothing. Wait a few minutes, and hit the start button and the fans turn a couple of RPM's, their LED's flash and again nothing. Once running, all is well (OK, all will be well once I figure out how to get the 4 channel DRAM up to a frequency of 2800 which is that kind I bought).

Any suggestions other than the motherboard is bad or the PSU is bad since they both work great once it boots up and I won't be using SLEEP again. (I checked all connections)

Thoughts/opinions??


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> PROBLEM WITH X99 DELUXE BUILD STARTING UP:
> 
> It started being hard to start after the first couple of weeks -- usually using the reset button on the motherboard and several retries works but today after turning it completely off and moving it today, it took at least two dozen retries before it started (even turned off the PSU and unplugged it several times -- it is like an old car that when you hit the starter it cranks once and that is it, wait a little while and hit the starter again and it cranks one time and nothing, and maybe if you do that enough, it will finally crank and keep going.
> 
> That is exactly how my new computer build is now going -- push the start button and the fans spin a couple of times, their LED's flash once, and then nothing. Wait a few minutes, and hit the start button and the fans turn a couple of RPM's, their LED's flash and again nothing. Once running, all is well (OK, all will be well once I figure out how to get the 4 channel DRAM up to a frequency of 2800 which is that kind I bought).
> 
> Any suggestions other than the motherboard is bad or the PSU is bad since they both work great once it boots up and I won't be using SLEEP again. (I checked all connections)
> 
> Thoughts/opinions??


If you're overclocking then maybe the overclock is not stable.


----------



## MikeSp

Not OC'ing other than trying to allow the DRAM to run at its full 2800 frequency and have not messed with ANY voltages...yet. It seems rock solid stable when it does start up.

Previously, I noticed that any time it was unstable because I was messing with mild OC'ing, it would revert back to a warning screen that it was unstable, hit F1 to fix the problems in the setup and then would go back into the UEFI BIOS.

I did update to the new 1103 BIOS -- have some productivity to do before I try it out to see if the new BIOS helped.


----------



## hadji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> Not OC'ing other than trying to allow the DRAM to run at its full 2800 frequency and have not messed with ANY voltages...yet. It seems rock solid stable when it does start up.
> 
> Previously, I noticed that any time it was unstable because I was messing with mild OC'ing, it would revert back to a warning screen that it was unstable, hit F1 to fix the problems in the setup and then would go back into the UEFI BIOS.
> 
> I did update to the new 1103 BIOS -- have some productivity to do before I try it out to see if the new BIOS helped.


Happy holidays.

Two things to check.

1.Up your system agent voltage to around 1.04 or 1.05 by adding the offset voltage on the stock voltage.

2.Check your usb devices attached on the pc,may be one not ok,so try detaching all usb divices including usb drives.

Both could cause this problem
Good luck


----------



## GTANY

I cannot overclock my RAM with my new 5960X and the ASUS X99-A motherboard. Only 2133 Mhz is stable.

I adjusted the SA, RAM, cache and CPU voltages, chose the XMP then the manual profile, 100 then 125 strap, loaded optimized defaults...No success, OCCT fails after 1 min 04s exactly whatever the parameters and Prime 95 crashes after about 20 min.

I think that the bios is responsible for my problem : I encountered a similar problem with the same motherboard and RAM and my previous CPU, a 5820K : with the 1004 bios, I was not able to overclock the RAM, the system was only stable at 2133 Mhz. With the 1203 bios, I was able to overclock the RAM at 3000 Mhz at 1.3 V, completely stable.

Of course, the CPU could have a bad memory controller but in this case, it could probably support at least 2400 Mhz, a low frequency for DDR4.

May someone else encounter the same problem with a 5960X and the ASUS X99-A ?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTANY*
> 
> I cannot overclock my RAM with my new 5960X and the ASUS X99-A motherboard. Only 2133 Mhz is stable.
> 
> I adjusted the SA, RAM, cache and CPU voltages, chose the XMP then the manual profile, 100 then 125 strap, loaded optimized defaults...No success, OCCT fails after 1 min 04s exactly whatever the parameters and Prime 95 crashes after about 20 min.
> 
> I think that the bios is responsible for my problem : I encountered a similar problem with the same motherboard and RAM and my previous CPU, a 5820K : with the 1004 bios, I was not able to overclock the RAM, the system was only stable at 2133 Mhz. With the 1203 bios, I was able to overclock the RAM at 3000 Mhz at 1.3 V, completely stable.
> 
> Of course, the CPU could have a bad memory controller but in this case, it could probably support at least 2400 Mhz, a low frequency for DDR4.
> 
> May someone else encounter the same problem with a 5960X and the ASUS X99-A ?


Try upping the voltage on your Dram to 1.3-1.35 even if it's not needed and the kit runs lower. I was having some instability on my current rig at first, even though it's a 1.2V kit @ 2800, it wouldn't run stable until I gave it 1.3V. Now, rock solid. Worth a try.


----------



## djgar

Going back to the Intel RSTe driver thing, I'm wonderring if some peolple haven't realized there are RSTe drivers (enterprise version) and plain old RST drivers. I've had no problems at all with the plain old RST driver, latest version 13.2.4.1000 from August.

RST 13.2.4.1000

BTW, I've had no problems overclocking my X99-A before UEFI 1203, though it seems to have improved some with 1203.


----------



## kx11

turned the DRAM freq. to 1800mhz and disabled SLi

now it's more stable than before


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

guys, I went to turn on my pc and everything started but it didnt post. It was stuck on the ram led on the mobo. once i reset the pc it said overclock failed? I dont have the ram overclocked (as in it is running at the stated 2400 speed/xmp). and my current o/c on cpu is 4.2 and stable. what could have changed? It has been running rock solid for last 2 weeks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> guys, I went to turn on my pc and everything started but it didnt post. It was stuck on the ram led on the mobo. once i reset the pc it said overclock failed? I dont have the ram overclocked (as in it is running at the stated 2400 speed/xmp). and my current o/c on cpu is 4.2 and stable. what could have changed? It has been running rock solid for last 2 weeks.


This has been discussed many times. If you are running XMP programming you ARE overclocking the RAM. The 2400 stated is what the memory vendor has slated the kit to be stable at. For you to not be overclocking the memory, you would have to be running it at the SPD it came out of the factory with, which in this case is 2133.

You will have to adjust SA voltage, or if it's purely a cold boot issue try playing with eventual DRAM voltage.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This has been discussed many times. If you are running XMP programming you ARE overclocking the RAM. The 2400 stated is what the memory vendor has slated the kit to be stable at. For you to not be overclocking the memory, you would have to be running it at the SPD it came out of the factory with, which in this case is 2133.
> 
> You will have to adjust SA voltage, or if it's purely a cold boot issue try playing with eventual DRAM voltage.


Right I know that 2400 is technically oc but I having it running at its stated frequncey by the manufacture and have not O/C it any further. Im sorry I should have explained it better. SA voltage is the same as vccsa correct? what is a good number to be running that at? I just set it to run at .98V with a small offset of .080 from the standard. Also isnt the eventual dram what will show up in the OS? not what it boot with? this wouldnt help with cold boots? please correct me if Im wrong. Thanks for your help


----------



## Silent Scone

Try 1.05 SA, may clear up your boot issues, may not. Every CPU is different in this respect. If still having difficulty you can set eventual DRAM voltage under DRAM Timings sub section. Scroll all the way to the bottom, try this as a last resort. add 20mv onto the rated DRAM voltage set in the AI tuner section


----------



## GTANY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Try upping the voltage on your Dram to 1.3-1.35 even if it's not needed and the kit runs lower. I was having some instability on my current rig at first, even though it's a 1.2V kit @ 2800, it wouldn't run stable until I gave it 1.3V. Now, rock solid. Worth a try.


I already upped the RAM voltage up to 1.35 V and the VCCSA up to 0.95 V.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTANY*
> 
> I already upped the RAM voltage up to 1.35 V and the VCCSA up to 0.95 V.


May need more SA voltage. Mine needs 1.03 to even boot. 16 x 2800 hyper X (was lpx 2800)


----------



## Arthanan

Hi Raja and fellow ASUS users: I have been encountering an issue were my pc resets every time I play a game (in this case Civilization: BE). My monitor signal shuts down, my video card fan boosts up and my computer resets itself. This started to happen after I tried enabling the XMP profile on the motherboard, I built this computer on 12/06/2014 and had been playing just fine several different games up until now. I had the EPU mode on since I built it , until I tried the XMP profile on 12/26/2014 and everything went to hell.

Motherboard model:
*Asus x99-A REV 1.01*

UEFI Version: *1203*

CPU:
*Intel 5820K 3.30GHz*

Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB:

*G.Skill Ripjaws 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 G.Skill F4-2666C16Q-16GRB 2600MHz Quad Channel Kit*

GPU:
*EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB DDR5 FTW ACX*

SSD/HDDs/Optical drives:
*SAMSUNG 850 Pro Series 256GB SSD
Western Digital BLACK SERIES 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive*

PSU:
*CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W PSU*

USB Devices (model/version number):

Monitor:
*Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor*

CPU Cooler:
*Corsair Hydro H100i High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler*

PC CASE:
*NZXT Phantom (White) ATX Full Tower Case*

Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no?
*Microsoft Windows 8.1 64-bit*

Drivers Installed (include version):
GeForce Game Ready driver, release 344.75 WHQL

Any third Party temp/voltage software installed:

System Overclocked (provide details)?
The only thing i did was try the XMP profile which got the CPU to 3.6Ghz and DRAM to 2666mhz but I reverted the process back to 3.3 Ghz and 2133 Mhz respectively.

Any help you can provide on the matter is greatly appreciated. I just want to revert to a stable non-overclocked system, tried loading BIOS optimized defaults with no luck . At this point my computer is only good for browsing the internet, I can't do any form of gaming.


----------



## djgar

Did you try clearing the BIOS CMOS? Sounds like it's tripping the OCP, but it shouldn't if all you did was the XMP OC and no other voltage mods.


----------



## Arthanan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Did you try clearing the BIOS CMOS? Sounds like it's tripping the OCP, but it shouldn't if all you did was the XMP OC and no other voltage mods.


Well I have not tried that yet. All I've done so far is ram memory testing to see if it us a ram sector problem and so far so good. So you think I should clear the cmos? I mean really all I did was flip the XMP switch on the Mobo and set the XMP profile in the BIOS nothing else which I reverted back to stock clocks (both ram and cpu) and my computer is still crashing


----------



## djgar

Sometimes things get a little weird after a UEFI update, so it's worth a try.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthanan*
> 
> Well I have not tried that yet. All I've done so far is ram memory testing to see if it us a ram sector problem and so far so good. So you think I should clear the cmos? I mean really all I did was flip the XMP switch on the Mobo and set the XMP profile in the BIOS nothing else which I reverted back to stock clocks (both ram and cpu) and my computer is still crashing


As i understand it, you shouldn't flip the XMP switch AND set XMP in the bios. From what I understand on the Deluxe (may be different on your board) the switch initiates and automatic overclock of the RAM. I would recommend returning the switch to the default position and see what happens.


----------



## CaptnNemo

Hello everybody!!

This is my first post and hopefully I can begin to understand more about OC stuff with the more experienced who resides in these threads...








I wanted to first present to you my first stable OC with my newly purchase ..aka..New Motherboard, cpu, Water Cooling AIO & DDR4 Memory. You can see my build in my signature below..

I tested the following : CineBench R15, IntelBurnTest and finally tested out with OCCT for 30 minutes strait with no crashes in any of them.

My question is now..Is there anything memory side wise I can do to try to gain more performance from my kits ..Meaning, can I change the timings for something better/faster while retaining stability..? How does the settings work, how do I change them in the bios etc etc..

Do I need to up the voltage on them..and also ..Is my cpu ok with the current voltage since I upped it just a bit ?

Anyways, I'm glad it seems to run well under my current settings but I'm curious to see if it has more juice left in the tank..lol..sort of speak ..

I'm sorry if I'm asking a lot and I did read here and there for the past 2-3 days but so many options..so many possible configuration..I would like someone more experienced to explain the works if possible without worrying setting my box on fire..haha!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Arthanan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Sometimes things get a little weird after a UEFI update, so it's worth a try.


Well , just tried doing the CMOS jumper reset and it seems to have worked!! I got back to my stable non-OC'd system and I played for 2 hrs straight with no crashes. Will keep testing to see what happens but thanks a lot for the help! in the future I would like to OC my system but only when I learn a LOT MORE about overclocking. REP + to you sir


----------



## Arthanan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> As i understand it, you shouldn't flip the XMP switch AND set XMP in the bios. From what I understand on the Deluxe (may be different on your board) the switch initiates and automatic overclock of the RAM. I would recommend returning the switch to the default position and see what happens.


Sorry yes should have explained that one better. Once I flipped the XMP switch it loaded the profile automatically. The Ai tweaker then used that porfile to OC my cpu from 3.3 to 3.6 Ghz with a 32x multiplier which I think may have been the issue. After following djgar's suggestion of clearing the CMOS it seems to be working for the time being.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthanan*
> 
> Sorry yes should have explained that one better. Once I flipped the XMP switch it loaded the profile automatically. The Ai tweaker then used that porfile to OC my cpu from 3.3 to 3.6 Ghz with a 32x multiplier which I think may have been the issue. After following djgar's suggestion of clearing the CMOS it seems to be working for the time being.


If you try any type of XMP again, I'd disable the EPU switch. Then just applyXMP on its own and see if you need to make adjustments to get that stable.


----------



## CaptnNemo

Hello [email protected] ..

Could you please take a quick look at my screenshot a few post up ( previous page ) and tell me if I'm good to go with those settings or I'm playing with fire ?

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Hi, definitely not playing with fire as long as your temps are in check with that cooler. Looks to be good. As far as memory is concerned I'm guessing going by the timings you're using the 2nd XMP profile for your kit? Speaking honestly I would leave it running as it is, but if you really want to tighten down, you could add 10 to 20mv to the DRAM voltage and try T1, maybe lower CL to 16 or 15.

All in all though, nicely done.

RE: 166 strap. I'd check your GPU stability before getting too comfortable though


----------



## CaptnNemo

Thanks for the info..I was running OCCT at those settings and after 8 minutes or so..it stopped and told me that I reached the max temp of 85 degrees.. But I was following the graph and it just peaked at 86 once or twice but mostly was running the 6 cores between 69-81 degrees..

Is the 85 mark set by default in the bios ? Can I modify it to lets say 90 ? and still be safe as long as I don't go over that ?

Is there negative effect on the cpu & mem sticks in the long run ...let's say in the next few years lifespan wise if I leave them at those voltages compared to their default ones ?

Do I have to put the cpu cashe settings the same as my multipliers ? Is 3999 to high for NB frequency ?

Should I go back down to 125.7 mem clock speed by default which gives 2800 ..that's my first profile..I did not do this OC with the 3000 profile, second one...

Is my memory voltage too strong at 1.3 compared to default 1.2 ? And finally lol..sorry about all those..How do I manually change the mem timings in the bios and how many/ which ones different timings do I have to modify ?

I'm sure I'm forgetting something ..lol!..

Thank you very much for your time at this hour..









Edit* In response about the cpu strap vs GPU stability...What should I be looking for exactly or what should I run to test out..What kind of differences should I expect to see if stability is so so..? Would gaming for an hour be enough ?

Thanks


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthanan*
> 
> Sorry yes should have explained that one better. Once I flipped the XMP switch it loaded the profile automatically. The Ai tweaker then used that porfile to OC my cpu from 3.3 to 3.6 Ghz with a 32x multiplier which I think may have been the issue. After following djgar's suggestion of clearing the CMOS it seems to be working for the time being.


It's as Raja mentioned - unflip the XMP switch and set the XMP mode in the BIOS. Then you can start experimenting with CPU BCLK and voltage, and / or DRAM speed & voltage - one at a time preferably. Much depends on your cooling capability. Ambient temp plays a good part too.


----------



## Arthanan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you try any type of XMP again, I'd disable the EPU switch. Then just applyXMP on its own and see if you need to make adjustments to get that stable.


Thanks for the reply Raja. Yes I did do that. I turned off the pc, flipped the EPU switch off, then flipped the XMP switch on and turned the computer on. Then it started misbehaving and crashing progressively sooner each time I went into a game. Maybe it is because i did not use the EZ overclocking feature in the UEFI BIOS after activating the XMP switch?

My question is : if I want to do overclocking in the future, should I use the easy tuning in the bios or do it through the Aisuite3? and if want to overclock based on the XMP should i also flip on the TPU switch ?

Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthanan*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Raja. Yes I did do that. I turned off the pc, flipped the EPU switch off, then flipped the XMP switch on and turned the computer on. Then it started misbehaving and crashing progressively sooner each time I went into a game. Maybe it is because i did not use the EZ overclocking feature in the UEFI BIOS after activating the XMP switch?
> 
> My question is : if I want to do overclocking in the future, should I use the easy tuning in the bios or do it through the Aisuite3? and if want to overclock based on the XMP should i also flip on the TPU switch ?
> 
> Thanks again!


What I would do is enable the CPU Multi Core Enhancement setting in UEFI and see if that on its own causes instability. Check section 3-15/3-16 of your motherboard manual for the location of this setting in UEFI. If enabling this setting does make the system unstable, then you have a CPU that is not going to overclock very well. If it does not, the instability you experienced is related to DRAM more than the CPU cores.

-Raja


----------



## fdisessa

Hi Raja,

Very strange thing happening with fan extension board that comes with X99-Deluxe. I have the fan extension cable connected to the motherboard and a PWM fan connected to Fan extension 1 header on the card. I am able to see and control Fan extension 1 in the BIOS but not in AI suite 3. It seems to be running at full speed once Windows7 boots? Bios settings are set to PWM for Fan extension 1.

Why can't AI suite 3 see the fan on Fan Extension one header? Not sure what I'm missing...

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## [email protected]

Are you using the latest version of AI suite? If so them might be worth listing what make/model of fan it is.


----------



## j0shm1lls

I posted earlier in the thread that having my mouse/kb plugged into USB 3.0 ports was causing hangs at the windows boot logo with the B1 code. This still holds true and have to have them plugged into the two rear USB 2.0 ports. I've further noticed that having my Logitech Extreme 3D Pro joystick plugged into any USB port also causes the same windows boot logo hang. Unplug it and the system boots just fine with 100% repeatability. Any quick settings I should check in my bios?


----------



## [email protected]

The devices in question may need firmware updates to work with Intel's new USB spec - especially so for any legacy devices. Intel changed how these things are handled and the device vendors need to provide updated firmware.


----------



## j0shm1lls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The devices in question may need firmware updates to work with Intel's new USB spec - especially so for any legacy devices. Intel changed how these things are handled and the device vendors need to provide updated firmware.


So it sounds like if no firmware updates are available, my best option is to leave the devices unplugged until the system has booted into Windows?


----------



## [email protected]

Probably yes.

XHCI and USB Initialization are the only settings one can try to get around any firmware update requirements. If that does not work and the the device needs an update, there is nothing else you can do.


----------



## j0shm1lls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Probably yes.
> 
> XHCI and USB Initialization are the only settings one can try to get around any firmware update requirements. If that does not work and the the device needs an update, there is nothing else you can do.


I appreciate the quick replies Raja, I've toyed with the USB Initialization to no avail so I'll take a look at the XHCI settings and see if anything makes a difference. Thanks!


----------



## hadji

Haswell-e OC Guide

Best ever !!!!!

http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/cpu/33127-oc-guide-bringing-haswell-e-to-its-limits.html?start=4


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0shm1lls*
> 
> I appreciate the quick replies Raja, I've toyed with the USB Initialization to no avail so I'll take a look at the XHCI settings and see if anything makes a difference. Thanks!


Had exactly the same problem with my Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 xt. It woul freeze during booting up. Took me a while to figure it out. So far I have a very good (but not perfect) record using a USB 3 to USB 2 internal cable.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> Haswell-e OC Guide
> 
> Best ever !!!!!
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/cpu/33127-oc-guide-bringing-haswell-e-to-its-limits.html?start=4


Up to 2.4V input voltage? These folks are mad.









And yet they only recommend up to 1.25V on the cache?


----------



## hadji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Up to 2.4V input voltage? These folks are mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they only recommend up to 1.25V on the cache?


Did you read it?
The guide is for all kinds of overclockers.
There is a tonne of oveclocking info and haswell-e platform useful information.


----------



## Silent Scone

2.4 input is suicide run voltage. All kinds of Overclockers is about right, yes! It even includes idiotic ones







.

http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/cpu/33127-oc-guide-bringing-haswell-e-to-its-limits.html?start=10

uhm, really? Not even at CR2? Pretty dismissive for a guide.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> Did you read it?
> The guide is for all kinds of overclockers.
> There is a tonne of oveclocking info and haswell-e platform useful information.


If it's for all kinds of overclockers, why do they cap Vcore at 1.375V? Vcache at 1.25V? Nobody using LN2 is going to put less than 1.5V in.

2.4V is an alarmingly high input voltage, even on the most extreme scale.


----------



## LancerVI

So @[email protected], I put together a Has-E build using a 5820K and a Asus X99-A. Ran fine @ stock all day Friday. Benched it using AIDA and Realbench and it ran fine. Windows 8.1 BTW.

OC'd it using the OC Tune in the BIOS and ran it for about an hour, same tests, no problem.

Reset bios to stock, reboot, no problems. Everything looks good.

OC'd to 4.5 with 1.314 cV and 1.9 iV RAM set to XMP (Crucial Ballistics 2400 CL16 4x4 16GB)

No problems. Boots fine, runs AIDA no problem for an hour. Realbench no problem.Temps are inline (watercooled) starts at mid to high 50's and settles at mid 60's at load. AWESOME! Everything is great!Start to install some software (Steam, Origin) you know. It's time to see some Crysis or BF4 on this thing!

Reboot, NO POST, NO Fans. Q-Code AF. CPU light is lit. Red.

DANG! Clear CMOS. Same code "AF;" No Post, No Fans. Start removing components one at a time. Same problem. Down to CPU, Mobo and PSU. Same problem. Code AF, no post no fans.

Started RMA on board, change my mind, returned it to Amazon.com and went ahead and bought the X99 Deluxe. I usually never low-ball on my mobo's. Always an Asus and always a deluxe or higher. Got the board today.

SAME PROBLEM. Code AF, no post, no fans. Time to RMA my CPU?? Yeah.

What in the heck is code AF? I know what the manual says, but "Exit boot services event" is pretty non-descript.

Got to be the CPU right? I've tried with two PSU's: an eVGA Supernova 1200 P2 and a Seasonic Platinum Series 1000W. Same on both

Both boards were updated to latest BIOS per their respective support download pages.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> So @[email protected], I put together a Has-E build using a 5820K and a Asus X99-A. Ran fine @ stock all day Friday. Benched it using AIDA and Realbench and it ran fine. Windows 8.1 BTW.
> 
> OC'd it using the OC Tune in the BIOS and ran it for about an hour, same tests, no problem.
> 
> Reset bios to stock, reboot, no problems. Everything looks good.
> 
> OC'd to 4.5 with 1.314 cV and 1.9 iV RAM set to XMP (Crucial Ballistics 2400 CL16 4x4 16GB)
> 
> No problems. Boots fine, runs AIDA no problem for an hour. Realbench no problem.Temps are inline (watercooled) starts at mid to high 50's and settles at mid 60's at load. AWESOME! Everything is great!Start to install some software (Steam, Origin) you know. It's time to see some Crysis or BF4 on this thing!
> 
> Reboot, NO POST, NO Fans. Q-Code AF. CPU light is lit. Red.
> 
> DANG! Clear CMOS. Same code "AF;" No Post, No Fans. Start removing components one at a time. Same problem. Down to CPU, Mobo and PSU. Same problem. Code AF, no post no fans.
> 
> Started RMA on board, change my mind, returned it to Amazon.com and went ahead and bought the X99 Deluxe. I usually never low-ball on my mobo's. Always an Asus and always a deluxe or higher. Got the board today.
> 
> SAME PROBLEM. Code AF, no post, no fans. Time to RMA my CPU?? Yeah.
> 
> What in the heck is code AF? I know what the manual says, but "Exit boot services event" is pretty non-descript.
> 
> Got to be the CPU right? I've tried with two PSU's: an eVGA Supernova 1200 P2 and a Seasonic Platinum Series 1000W. Same on both
> 
> Both boards were updated to latest BIOS per their respective support download pages.


I had similar issue with my rig where stressing with AIDA or Prime was all good but once I ran games things would just instantly crash with no BSOD with that same Q code.
In the end, I tweaked the system agent voltage which is probably the biggest nuisance for me at all times. I increment it when I had those crashes and now with around 1.19V, the crashes are going away but it seems like I have dead zones with SA voltage where if set, system becomes even more unstable. I also had to tweak the VCCIO a bit, right now at 1.16V but I suspect its due to tight timings at 2800mhz with CR1.

TL;DR keep incrementing your system agent voltage until it stops. Increment in minimal steps.


----------



## LancerVI

Thanks @l36, but it won't even post. Nothing.

I've cleared, flashed the bios, changed PSU's, pulled all my components one-by-one till I was down to PSU, mobo and CPU. Same code "AF" no post, no fans.

I changed mobo's from Asus X99-A to X99-Deluxe, Same issue.

I'm pretty confident it's the CPU. The system ran for about 12 hours. I just want clarification on what "AF" is. The CPU_LED was lit red. CPU not getting power? That led me to believe PSU or mobo so that's why I went the MOBO route first. I tested with two PSU's, so I'm confident it's not that. But now I've got the same with two MOBO's? Gotta be the CPU right?


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Thanks @l36, but it won't even post. Nothing.
> 
> I've cleared, flashed the bios, changed PSU's, pulled all my components one-by-one till I was down to PSU, mobo and CPU. Same code "AF" no post, no fans.
> 
> I changed mobo's from Asus X99-A to X99-Deluxe, Same issue.
> 
> I'm pretty confident it's the CPU. The system ran for about 12 hours. I just want clarification on what "AF" is. The CPU_LED was lit red. CPU not getting power? That led me to believe PSU or mobo so that's why I went the MOBO route first. I tested with two PSU's, so I'm confident it's not that. But now I've got the same with two MOBO's? Gotta be the CPU right?


Most likely the CPU at this point. Strange though because killing a CPU is no easy task unless you fed it massive amounts of voltage with heavy loads but even then protections in place will kick in... If its stable at stock its likely your overclock somewhere is not getting enough or too much voltage. Still not ruling out that possibly a faulty CPU.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Most likely the CPU at this point. *Strange though because killing a CPU is no easy task* unless you fed it massive amounts of voltage with heavy loads but even then protections in place will kick in... If its stable at stock its likely your overclock somewhere is not getting enough or too much voltage. Still not ruling out that possibly a faulty CPU.


Oh, I definitely agree and I didn't use a lot of volts, IMHO (1.314 cV and 1.9 iV for 4500 is all I did) so that's why I went the MOBO route. I was fairly certain I had a bad mobo. I thought NO WAY it was the proc. It was running great! (at least compared to my 4770k which was a complete dud! 4300 max OC at 1.3 volts!)

Man, I just keep striking out! I thought I had a pretty decent proc by mid Friday and was giggly as a school girl! Was pretty happy. Now this. DAMNIT!!! Oh well. My luck had to run out some time. Been building on my own since 486. Never had problems like this till Haswell.


----------



## djgar

Maybe they'll rename it Hasnotsowell









Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Maybe they'll rename it Hasnotsowell


----------



## Frankz

@[email protected]
*Template:*
Motherboard model: Asus R5E
UEFI Version: 802
CPU: i7 5820k
Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: GSkill Ripjaws 4, 4x4GB, F4-2400C15Q-16GRR
GPU: Asus GTX 780 DirectCUII
SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Samsung 850 Evo 250GB, Samsung HD103SJ 1GB
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G2
USB Devices (model/version number):
Razer Deathadder 2013 - Model No: RZ01-0084
SteelSeries Apex Gaming Keyboard - Model No: 64145
Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Receiver for Windows
Turtle Beach USB Transceiver - Model: Ear Force Z300 TX
USB Cable to a printer; Canon MX375
Kingston Datatraveler G4 32GB - Model No: DTIG4/32GB
Charging USB cable for the Turtle Beach Z300 Headphones

Monitor: Acer GR235H
CPU Cooler: Corsair H105
PC CASE: Corsair 750D
Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? Yes, W8.1 Pro

Drivers Installed (include version):
Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.7324 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V10.0.17 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
Intel(R) Management Engine Interface V10.0.0.1204 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver V19.1.51.0 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
Wi-Fi Driver V6.34.223.5 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
Intel AHCI/RAID Driver Path for Windows Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit & Win8 32bit & Win8 64bit & Win8.1 32bit & Win8.1 64bit.
Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver software V13.1.0.1058 for Windows Win7 64bit & Win8 64bit & Win8.1 64bit---(WHQL).
Bluetooth Driver V12.0.0.9860 for Windows 8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)

Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: Ai Suite 3 & all of its additional programs, RealTemp, CPUZ, AIDA64
System Overclocked (provide details)?
Manual OC settings;
CPU speed: 4Ghz
Vcore: 1.075
LLC: 6
All other voltage settings on Auto
CPU/VRM Spread spectrum Disabled
EPU power saving Disabled
ASMedia USB driver Disabled in the BIOS
*
Issue:*
At first I was experiencing random & frequent powercuts to all the USB devices that were plugged in.

So my motherboard/mouse would go off and back on for just a split second, but each time that happens I have to re-plugin the keyboard or else I cant type.

A member on this forum had a similar problem and told me to uninstall the ASMedia USB3 drivers, which I did. At first it seemed to have fixed the problem because it was happening less often but it's still happening... It's quiet annoying.

Any idea what's wrong & how I can fix this?


----------



## MikeSp

While I have built and maintained dozens or a few hundred computers and networks/servers in my past as an IT tech, I retired 13 years ago from that and teaching and the last computer I built was one of the first Intel quad cores, so I hope I can be somewhat forgiven for asking a rather mundane question regarding my new build since I have been out of the loop for a while -- rather, some data in the Asus CPU-Z readings:

I am running an i7-5930K on an Asus X99-Deluxe with Seasonic X-1250 and GTX 980 and wonder WHY do the following fluctuations alternate in the CPU-Z readings?

Core Voltage: 1.502 then .763 and back again, repeated ever second or so ad infinitum

Core Speed: 4099.0 MHz then 1199.7 MHz and back again, repeated every second or so...

Multiplier: X41 and then X12 and back again, repeated every second or so...

I realize that there is a relationship between Core V, Core Speed and the Multiplier, but WHY are they constantly flip flopping like that in the CPU-Z readings??

Why doesn't the core voltage stay at 1.502, the core speed at 4099 and the multiplier at x41???

Apologies for the overly simple question to the real enthusiasts whom I want to follow when I grow up (am only 69)!!

Mike


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> Core Voltage: 1.502 then .763 and back again, repeated ever second or so ad infinitum
> 
> Core Speed: 4099.0 MHz then 1199.7 MHz and back again, repeated every second or so...
> 
> Multiplier: X41 and then X12 and back again, repeated every second or so...
> 
> I realize that there is a relationship between Core V, Core Speed and the Multiplier, but WHY are they constantly flip flopping like that in the CPU-Z readings??
> 
> Why doesn't the core voltage stay at 1.502, the core speed at 4099 and the multiplier at x41???
> 
> Apologies for the overly simple question to the real enthusiasts whom I want to follow when I grow up (am only 69)!!
> 
> Mike


No worries







the reason why the Mhz and Vcore are constantly going up and down is to save power when the computer isn't in need of all the horsepower it has







.
The feature is called Enhanced Intel Speedstep Tech or EIST
Quote:


> Certain boxed Intel® desktop processors have support for Enhanced Intel SpeedStep® Technology. Consult the Product Specifications and Comparisons to see which processors support Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology. First delivered in Intel mobile and server platforms, Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology can provide average power savings depending on system usage and design.
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology allows the system to dynamically adjust processor voltage and core frequency, which can result in decreased average power consumption and decreased average heat production. By decreasing power and heat on desktop PCs, system builders can (depending on system configurations) potentially lower acoustics, and even develop more innovative small form factor designs. Additionally, this feature can help address power concerns in companies with sites approaching the limits of bounded electrical infrastructures. Combined with existing power saving features, Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology can provide an excellent balance between providing power when you need it and conserving it when you don't.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> @[email protected]
> *Template:*
> Motherboard model: Asus R5E
> UEFI Version: 802
> CPU: i7 5820k
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: GSkill Ripjaws 4, 4x4GB, F4-2400C15Q-16GRR
> GPU: Asus GTX 780 DirectCUII
> SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Samsung 850 Evo 250GB, Samsung HD103SJ 1GB
> PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G2
> USB Devices (model/version number):
> Razer Deathadder 2013 - Model No: RZ01-0084
> SteelSeries Apex Gaming Keyboard - Model No: 64145
> Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Receiver for Windows
> Turtle Beach USB Transceiver - Model: Ear Force Z300 TX
> USB Cable to a printer; Canon MX375
> Kingston Datatraveler G4 32GB - Model No: DTIG4/32GB
> Charging USB cable for the Turtle Beach Z300 Headphones
> 
> Monitor: Acer GR235H
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H105
> PC CASE: Corsair 750D
> Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? Yes, W8.1 Pro
> 
> Drivers Installed (include version):
> Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.7324 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V10.0.17 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> Intel(R) Management Engine Interface V10.0.0.1204 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver V19.1.51.0 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> Wi-Fi Driver V6.34.223.5 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> Intel AHCI/RAID Driver Path for Windows Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit & Win8 32bit & Win8 64bit & Win8.1 32bit & Win8.1 64bit.
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver software V13.1.0.1058 for Windows Win7 64bit & Win8 64bit & Win8.1 64bit---(WHQL).
> Bluetooth Driver V12.0.0.9860 for Windows 8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> 
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: Ai Suite 3 & all of its additional programs, RealTemp, CPUZ, AIDA64
> System Overclocked (provide details)?
> Manual OC settings;
> CPU speed: 4Ghz
> Vcore: 1.075
> LLC: 6
> All other voltage settings on Auto
> CPU/VRM Spread spectrum Disabled
> EPU power saving Disabled
> ASMedia USB driver Disabled in the BIOS
> *
> Issue:*
> At first I was experiencing random & frequent powercuts to all the USB devices that were plugged in.
> 
> So my motherboard/mouse would go off and back on for just a split second, but each time that happens I have to re-plugin the keyboard or else I cant type.
> 
> A member on this forum had a similar problem and told me to uninstall the ASMedia USB3 drivers, which I did. At first it seemed to have fixed the problem because it was happening less often but it's still happening... It's quiet annoying.
> 
> Any idea what's wrong & how I can fix this?


Do you have Razor synapse 2.0 installed?


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reason why the Mhz and Vcore are constantly going up and down is to save power when the computer isn't in need of all the horsepower it has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The feature is called Enhanced Intel Speedstep Tech or EIST


Thanks a LOT - - very much appreciated!!

Mike


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Do you have Razor synapse 2.0 installed?


Yea I do


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Yea I do


uninstall it, I think that will fix your problem


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> uninstall it i think that will fix your problem


Ok, thanks! Will do that tomorrow, hopefully this fixes it








Have there been others with the same issue which turned out to be caused by synapse?
Cus Synapse never caused any problems for me on my x58 system(with w7)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Ok, thanks! Will do that tomorrow, hopefully this fixes it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have there been others with the same issue which turned out to be caused by synapse?
> Cus Synapse never caused any problems for me on my x58 system(with w7)


I had the same problem with my keyboard, just uninstalled synapse and haven't had that problem since.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> uninstall it, I think that will fix your problem


i knew it

that damn thing , uninstalling NOW


----------



## lilchronic

yeah losing keyboard connection while gaming is the worst.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I had the same problem with my keyboard, just uninstalled synapse and haven't had that problem since.


Uninstalled it 3 hours ago, seemed to work but it just happened again :/


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Uninstalled it 3 hours ago, seemed to work but it just happened again :/


Have you tried switching the ports around? My keyboard seem to like usb 3.0, while it was loosing conection on usb 2.0. With the mouse it's the other way around. Really weird


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Have you tried switching the ports around? My keyboard seem to like usb 3.0, while it was loosing conection on usb 2.0. With the mouse it's the other way around. Really weird


My motherboard only has USB3.0 ports :/, I could turn off a setting in the BIOS that makes them all USB2 but then I'd lose the USB3 transfer speed which I need/use multiple times a day


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> My motherboard only has USB3.0 ports :/, I could turn off a setting in the BIOS that makes them all USB2 but then I'd lose the USB3 transfer speed which I need/use multiple times a day


You sure about that? I can see two USB 2.0 ports right next to the PS/2 port


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> You sure about that? I can see two USB 2.0 ports right next to the PS/2 port


Yea those are the ROG Connect ports to connect your computer with another computer/laptop. I guess I could just try & see what happens


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Uninstalled it 3 hours ago, seemed to work but it just happened again :/


damn i don't know then it worked for me but maybe i did something else, i was playing around with it for a while trying to figure it out and i did mess with a lot of other stuff so maybe it wasn't razor synapse









@kx11 did uninstalling razor synapse work for you ?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Yea those are the ROG Connect ports to connect your computer with another computer/laptop. I guess I could just try & see what happens


They are also perfectly functional usb 2.0 ports.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> They are also perfectly functional usb 2.0 ports.


Hello

They are also the preferred ports for connecting a mouse and/or keyboard.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> They are also perfectly functional usb 2.0 ports.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> They are also the preferred ports for connecting a mouse and/or keyboard.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## ramman949

What do you mean???

Im using Intel Rapid Storage version 13.1.0.1058 and BSOD all the time.

I dont have enterprise version?


----------



## ramman949

Ive found the following to be the cause of my BSOD.s

On Sat 1/3/2015 3:36:43 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\010315-12058-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x75BC0)
Bugcheck code: 0x1E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xA0000003, 0x8, 0xA0000003)
Error: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.

On Sat 1/3/2015 3:36:43 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)
Bugcheck code: 0x1E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xA0000003, 0x8, 0xA0000003)
Error: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.


----------



## gg141717

Hi all,

I am trying to get my overclock prime stable. Although it does not crash with blue screen anymore i do have rounding errors after a while. I can not figure out where these come from. Is this core voltage or something else? I tried all kinds of vccsa voltage but that does not seem to be it, also vccsa seems to be more stable when left on auto. Ram on its own is stable. Does anybody have tips to get me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Silent Scone

Why are you using prime? Does your machine need to be prime stable?


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why are you using prime? Does your machine need to be prime stable?


Because it is a challenge to get stable. And, computer does sometimes not post when cold. I figured that when i can get the system prime stable i also won't have these post issues anymore.


----------



## ramman949

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> Ive found the following to be the cause of my BSOD.s
> 
> On Sat 1/3/2015 3:36:43 PM GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\010315-12058-01.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x75BC0)
> Bugcheck code: 0x1E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xA0000003, 0x8, 0xA0000003)
> Error: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
> file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
> product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
> company: Microsoft Corporation
> description: NT Kernel & System
> Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
> This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
> The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.
> 
> On Sat 1/3/2015 3:36:43 PM GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)
> Bugcheck code: 0x1E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xA0000003, 0x8, 0xA0000003)
> Error: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
> Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
> This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
> The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.


Can anyone help me figure this out?


----------



## Silent Scone

Why are you using prime? Does your machine need to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Because it is a challenge to get stable. And, computer does sometimes not post when cold. I figured that when i can get the system prime stable i also won't have these post issues anymore.


You'd probably figure wrong. It's not so much a challenge as it is head butting a brick wall, your post instability depends on the q-code you are receiving. Have you said what that is?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> Can anyone help me figure this out?


Hello

0x1E is normally a driver issue or memory instability. Anyway, I thought you were moving on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> I hate my board.
> 
> I cant wait to take this hunk of **** back to the store for a refund.


----------



## ravenrocha

Regarding the sata raid 0 bandwidth in the first controller that supports 4 drives, I have 4 x 256 ssd samsung pro 850. Is there any way of improving the bandwidth ( i have now 1.6 gbytes/s, should have aroud 2.0 gbytes/s if not had bandwidth limitation) by disabling some unused usb 3 or pcie or sata?

Thanks


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> Can anyone help me figure this out?


Hi,

I had this BSOD and other like DRIVER_CORRUPT_EXPOOL while running sandra 2015 benchamarks and with MSI Afterburner 4.0 running. Seem to be some conflict beetween them. As so as i close MSI Afterburner no more BSODs in Sandra 2015 benchmarks.

Hope it helps ur case...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Regarding the sata raid 0 bandwidth in the first controller that supports 4 drives, I have 4 x 256 ssd samsung pro 850. Is there any way of improving the bandwidth ( i have now 1.6 gbytes/s, should have aroud 2.0 gbytes/s if not had bandwidth limitation) by disabling some unused usb 3 or pcie or sata?
> 
> Thanks


You've asked this question already and have been told the answer


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You've asked this question already and have been told the answer


is true that i asked something similar but now im asking now about disabling some pcie or usb3 or sata. I read an article that x99 uses flex-io and if thats corrected disabling other pch devices could give more bandwidth to sata raid 0


----------



## ramman949

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 0x1E is normally a driver issue or memory instability. Anyway, I thought you were moving on.


Frys wont take it back. The box got tore up on accident. So Im trying to make more use out of this paper weight. Regardless, thank you for the reply. Memory has been changed three times now. Raid has been removed. New SSD was added. Bare minimums and I got this BSOD today...

On Sat 1/3/2015 3:36:43 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\010315-12058-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x75BC0)
Bugcheck code: 0x1E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xA0000003, 0x8, 0xA0000003)
Error: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.

On Sat 1/3/2015 3:36:43 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)
Bugcheck code: 0x1E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xA0000003, 0x8, 0xA0000003)
Error: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.

What causes these errors? Memory?


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> Frys wont take it back. The box got tore up on accident. So Im trying to make more use out of this paper weight. Regardless, thank you for the reply. Memory has been changed three times now. Raid has been removed. New SSD was added. Bare minimums and I got this BSOD today...
> 
> On Sat 1/3/2015 3:36:43 PM GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\010315-12058-01.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x75BC0)
> Bugcheck code: 0x1E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xA0000003, 0x8, 0xA0000003)
> Error: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
> file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
> product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
> company: Microsoft Corporation
> description: NT Kernel & System
> Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
> This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
> The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.
> 
> On Sat 1/3/2015 3:36:43 PM GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)
> Bugcheck code: 0x1E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xA0000003, 0x8, 0xA0000003)
> Error: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
> Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
> This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
> The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.
> 
> What causes these errors? Memory?


In what situations does this BSID occurs? Have u tried HCI Memtest to test the memory? Does this happens with stock defaults?


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> is true that i asked something similar but now im asking now about disabling some pcie or usb3 or sata. I read an article that x99 uses flex-io and if thats corrected disabling other pch devices could give more bandwidth to sata raid 0


From a review about this board...
The bottom SATA Express port is tied to an ASMedia controller that can switch between SATAe and SATA modes. Another ASMedia controller powers the two USB 3.0 ports on the left side of the rear cluster. The other eight ports are driven by just two USB connections in the chipset, each of which is shared via a four-way ASMedia hub. If you want a straight line to the X99's SuperSpeed goodness, you'll have to tap one of the four ports accessible via internal headers.

Does this means if i disconnect one of the two headers on the board for the 4xusb 3 i can have more bandwidth for sata raid 0? I dont need so many usb 3 ports.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> is true that i asked something similar but now im asking now about disabling some pcie or usb3 or sata. I read an article that x99 uses flex-io and if thats corrected disabling other pch devices could give more bandwidth to sata raid 0


Hello

Reading up on what Flex I/O actually is may help. The SATA ports have all the bandwidth available to them and disabling any onboard devices will not change that. RAID0 does not scale linearly and actual and theoretical bandwidth are not the same.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Reading up on what Flex I/O actually is may help. The SATA ports have all the bandwidth available to them and disabling any onboard devices will not change that. RAID0 does not scale linearly and actual and theoretical bandwidth are not the same.


HI Praz,

thanks for your answer. But i think that with only 3 SSD's on RAID 0 I already reach the bandwitdh limit for the SATA RAID controller inside the Intel X99. This because it was almost linear the bechmarks. Each Samsung 850 Pro can reach 550mbytes/s. So with 3, i have 1,6gbytes/s, which is triple normal performance in RAID 0. As soon as I add one more, the 4th 850 Pro, I stay with exactly the same benchmark results. I understand that is not linear but at lieast should raise more 100 or 200 mbytes/s with a fourth SSD. So i think i reach the limit and thought that with disabling same other devices could give more bandwidth to RAID.

Thanks


----------



## ravenrocha

Hi,

I have a Corsair H110 WC system and i connect the pump to the CPU_OPT because as i read on the web the CPU_OPT should always give 100% of power. Is this case to the pump is important to always receive the full power. Even in the BIOS you cant cnange the profile of CPU_OPT which is normal. But for what I can understand now, and after doing some tests, the CPU_OPT power is linked to the CPU_FAN. So, if CPU_FAN is at silent profile or other proflle besides FULL SPEED, i also get the same to the CPU_OPT








OK, i can connect the pump to the power supply, but in that case i lose the monitor oart. Is this normal behavior? Should'nt the CPU_OPT work always at 100% FULL SPEED?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a Corsair H110 WC system and i connect the pump to the CPU_OPT because as i read on the web the CPU_OPT should always give 100% of power. Is this case to the pump is important to always receive the full power. Even in the BIOS you cant cnange the profile of CPU_OPT which is normal. But for what I can understand now, and after doing some tests, the CPU_OPT power is linked to the CPU_FAN. So, if CPU_FAN is at silent profile or other proflle besides FULL SPEED, i also get the same to the CPU_OPT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, i can connect the pump to the power supply, but in that case i lose the monitor oart. Is this normal behavior? Should'nt the CPU_OPT work always at 100% FULL SPEED?


Search this forum. This has been discussed before. The Opt follows the CPU fan. This is how it is supposed to work. Where did you read that the OPT always runs at full speed?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> HI Praz,
> 
> thanks for your answer. But i think that with only 3 SSD's on RAID 0 I already reach the bandwitdh limit for the SATA RAID controller inside the Intel X99. This because it was almost linear the bechmarks. Each Samsung 850 Pro can reach 550mbytes/s. So with 3, i have 1,6gbytes/s, which is triple normal performance in RAID 0. As soon as I add one more, the 4th 850 Pro, I stay with exactly the same benchmark results. I understand that is not linear but at lieast should raise more 100 or 200 mbytes/s with a fourth SSD. So i think i reach the limit and thought that with disabling same other devices could give more bandwidth to RAID.
> 
> Thanks


Hello

Sounds about right. You will need to move to a quality enterprise type RAID card for more performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a Corsair H110 WC system and i connect the pump to the CPU_OPT because as i read on the web the CPU_OPT should always give 100% of power. Is this case to the pump is important to always receive the full power. Even in the BIOS you cant cnange the profile of CPU_OPT which is normal. But for what I can understand now, and after doing some tests, the CPU_OPT power is linked to the CPU_FAN. So, if CPU_FAN is at silent profile or other proflle besides FULL SPEED, i also get the same to the CPU_OPT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, i can connect the pump to the power supply, but in that case i lose the monitor oart. Is this normal behavior? Should'nt the CPU_OPT work always at 100% FULL SPEED?


See Roland's post above.


----------



## ravenrocha

Thanks to both of you. I read in different foruns that CPU_OPT was always 100% FULL SPEED. But ok, now i understand. It was wrong info.


----------



## Agent-A01

The 4th dimm slot seems to disappear every now and then.. Windows will read 12228mb as will bios, but cpu-z still see the 4th dimm. I figure if it were a faulty dimm slot it would either work or not. Default 2133 frequency seems fine, will have to do some more testing.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> Frys wont take it back. The box got tore up on accident. So Im trying to make more use out of this paper weight. Regardless, thank you for the reply. Memory has been changed three times now. Raid has been removed. New SSD was added. Bare minimums and I got this BSOD today...
> 
> On Sat 1/3/2015 3:36:43 PM GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\010315-12058-01.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x75BC0)
> Bugcheck code: 0x1E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xA0000003, 0x8, 0xA0000003)
> Error: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
> file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
> product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
> company: Microsoft Corporation
> description: NT Kernel & System
> Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
> This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
> The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.
> 
> On Sat 1/3/2015 3:36:43 PM GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)
> Bugcheck code: 0x1E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xA0000003, 0x8, 0xA0000003)
> Error: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
> Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
> This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
> The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.
> 
> What causes these errors? Memory?


OS could be corrupt, try a fresh install, may help.


----------



## ganon11000

X99-S user here.
Latest BIOS (1103), latest drivers etc..
Massive DPC latency when running AS-SSD 4K 64Thrd and CrystalDiskMark 4K QD-32 Reads and Writes. Is this a bad board or is the BIOS / Firmware just bad? (To test use dpclat in windows 7: http://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtml)


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Does ASUS X99-s have dual bios? a cheaper mobo like MSI X99 sli+ has it, want to update it and its just i case


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganon11000*
> 
> X99-S user here.
> Latest BIOS (1103), latest drivers etc..
> Massive DPC latency when running AS-SSD 4K 64Thrd and CrystalDiskMark 4K QD-32 Reads and Writes. Is this a bad board or is the BIOS / Firmware just bad? (To test use dpclat in windows 7: http://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtml)


Hello

I'm not sure why you would be testing DPC while artificially hammering the drives. You will need to contact ASUS support for your location. The X99-S is not available in the NA market and as such none of us have any experience with it.


----------



## ganon11000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure why you would be testing DPC while artificially hammering the drives. You will need to contact ASUS support for your location. The X99-S is not available in the NA market and as such none of us have any experience with it.


The X99-S has the same Intel storage controller as the X99-Deluxe, X99-A & X99-Pro so that shouldn't make a difference.
Why am I testing while hammering the drive? Because it gets 1000uS spikes at idle and tried to isolate it. Found it was the SATA controller with 4K 64Thrd / 4K QD-32 Reads / Writes. Genuinely wonder if anyone else with ASUS X99 series motherboards has this issue. It takes less than 5 minutes to test.

Worth pointing out that asus say it's normal ... And yet an Asus H61 (YES H61) board gets perfect latency (under 200uS) with an OCZ Vector under the same loads!


----------



## cryptos9099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganon11000*
> 
> The X99-S has the same Intel storage controller as the X99-Deluxe, X99-A & X99-Pro so that shouldn't make a difference.
> Why am I testing while hammering the drive? Because it gets 1000uS spikes at idle and tried to isolate it. Found it was the SATA controller with 4K 64Thrd / 4K QD-32 Reads / Writes. Genuinely wonder if anyone else with ASUS X99 series motherboards has this issue. It takes less than 5 minutes to test.
> 
> Worth pointing out that asus say it's normal ... And yet an Asus H61 (YES H61) board gets perfect latency (under 200uS) with an OCZ Vector under the same loads!


If you are using the Intel Network driver version 19.3 or 19.5, Intel is aware of a problem where the driver causes DPC latency spikes for other devices (mainly SATA and Sound Device) on regular intervals.


----------



## ganon11000

qa
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryptos9099*
> 
> If you are using the Intel Network driver version 19.3 or 19.5, Intel is aware of a problem where the driver causes DPC latency spikes for other devices (mainly SATA and Sound Device) on regular intervals.


I am using 12.11.96.1 (latest from ASUS). Could you link to a thread or article about the DPC latency with the driver so I can keep up to date with it?


----------



## cryptos9099

https://communities.intel.com/thread/54594

The driver version that you are using cross identifies as a Intel Network Connections driver 19.1.xx.xxx varient so I don't think this problem is impacting you.


----------



## ganon11000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryptos9099*
> 
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/54594
> 
> The driver version that you are using cross identifies as a Intel Network Connections driver 19.1.xx.xxx varient so I don't think this problem is impacting you.


Thought that. Did you manage to run my test? and if yest what were the outcomes?


----------



## cryptos9099

I personally do not have a X99 setup (as of yet) to test. I was just looking at this thread and saw your question and thought I could be of some service.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> What do you mean???
> 
> Im using Intel Rapid Storage version 13.1.0.1058 and BSOD all the time.
> 
> I dont have enterprise version?


You should download 13.2.4.1000 from the Intel download page. It works fine.


----------



## Burke888

Hey guys,
I currently am using an ASUS X99 Deluxe with an Intel 5930k. I also have 4 sticks of Corsair 4GB 2800mhz Dominator RAM. I am having some difficulty overclocking. I can get my 5930k stable at 4.5Ghz with a multiplier of 45 (100mhz) at 1.3 volts.
However as soon as I enable the XMP memory profile of 2800mhz my multiplier/BLCK changes to 127.3 instead of the guides I have read of 125. I am not able to get my system stable at 4.5Ghz with the XMP profile enabled. I tried increasing the CPU voltage as well as the memory voltage to 1.39, but it still wasn't stable. The best I could do was about 4.2Ghz with XMP memory speed of 2800mhz.

Is this normal? Or is there a way to get my CPU to 4.5Ghz AND my memory up to 2800mhz? I know the CPU can do it, it just can't do it with the memory that fast for some reason. Thanks!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I currently am using an ASUS X99 Deluxe with an Intel 5930k. I also have 4 sticks of Corsair 4GB 2800mhz Dominator RAM. I am having some difficulty overclocking. I can get my 5930k stable at 4.5Ghz with a multiplier of 45 (100mhz) at 1.3 volts.
> However as soon as I enable the XMP memory profile of 2800mhz my multiplier/BLCK changes to 127.3 instead of the guides I have read of 125. I am not able to get my system stable at 4.5Ghz with the XMP profile enabled. I tried increasing the CPU voltage as well as the memory voltage to 1.39, but it still wasn't stable. The best I could do was about 4.2Ghz with XMP memory speed of 2800mhz.
> 
> Is this normal? Or is there a way to get my CPU to 4.5Ghz AND my memory up to 2800mhz? I know the CPU can do it, it just can't do it with the memory that fast for some reason. Thanks!


Most likely something is having a problem with the bclk overclock. Try enabling xmp, and then changing the bclk back to 125. This will bring your ram down to 2750.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I currently am using an ASUS X99 Deluxe with an Intel 5930k. I also have 4 sticks of Corsair 4GB 2800mhz Dominator RAM. I am having some difficulty overclocking. I can get my 5930k stable at 4.5Ghz with a multiplier of 45 (100mhz) at 1.3 volts.
> However as soon as I enable the XMP memory profile of 2800mhz my multiplier/BLCK changes to 127.3 instead of the guides I have read of 125. I am not able to get my system stable at 4.5Ghz with the XMP profile enabled. I tried increasing the CPU voltage as well as the memory voltage to 1.39, but it still wasn't stable. The best I could do was about 4.2Ghz with XMP memory speed of 2800mhz.
> 
> Is this normal? Or is there a way to get my CPU to 4.5Ghz AND my memory up to 2800mhz? I know the CPU can do it, it just can't do it with the memory that fast for some reason. Thanks!


You need to adjust your VCCSA voltage accordingly. Check my settings - might give you a ballpark to start with, although they are different MB and CPU..


----------



## F4ze0ne

Hi. I'm running into a lot of system wide issues after installing the Intel Chipset drivers on my X99-A. Most of my programs can no longer run or open for some reason. I'm getting errors saying things failed to execute or outright hangs (program stopped working).

Has anyone had this issue with this board? Any solutions?

TIA


----------



## Silent Scone

Have you tried reverting everything to stock including your memory (if it wasn't already)?


----------



## F4ze0ne

I'm actually stock right now. Everything is set to default in the bios (version 1203). The bios set the memory on XMP profile.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> I'm actually stock right now. Everything is set to default in the bios (version 1203). The bios set the memory on XMP profile.


Hello

At default settings the board does not set an XMP profile. Clear the UEFI and test with stock, default settings.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've also noticed some XMP programming on certain kits doesn't set the memory voltage, which is a little cheeky. Of no concern for seasoned overclockers / enthusiasts but for people relatively new to system building it defeats the object of having the profiles there in the first place.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> Hi. I'm running into a lot of system wide issues after installing the Intel Chipset drivers on my X99-A. Most of my programs can no longer run or open for some reason. I'm getting errors saying things failed to execute or outright hangs (program stopped working).
> 
> Has anyone had this issue with this board? Any solutions?
> 
> TIA


Which chipset rev did you install?


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You need to adjust your VCCSA voltage accordingly. Check my settings - might give you a ballpark to start with, although they are different MB and CPU..


Thanks for the reply! I can't seem to find the option in the BIOS to change the VCCSA settings?

*Edit:*
Nevermind, some quick Bing searching and it looks like VCCSA is actually now called "System Agent Voltage".
Thanks again for the help everyone. I'll give it another shot today. Hopefully I can get 4.5Ghz at 1.3 Volts and have my XMP 2800mhz DDR4.


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> At default settings the board does not set an XMP profile. Clear the UEFI and test with stock, default settings.


My mistake. It's set to default/auto right now. I went and reset the bios to default settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Which chipset rev did you install?


I installed the *Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V10.0.20 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)*.

At this point, I'm unable to install the Realtek Audio (V6.0.1.7329) and Intel USB 3 (V3.0.1.41) drivers. These installers won't run for some reason. The audio drivers hang in a command prompt window and don't move further. The USB 3 drivers show a popup with just an error X and no information.

When I run PCWizard the program seems to get hung up on the memory hardware scan. It eventually finishes after some time. I don't know if this is a clue of something amiss. Just thought it was odd because it didn't do this until I had installed the chipset drivers.

Also, my video cards aren't running either. When I run the Valley all my GPUs are at 0%.









Thanks again for the help guys.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> ...
> I installed the *Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V10.0.20 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)*.
> 
> ....


Oops, first post a miss. I also have V10.0.20 chipset installed with no problems.


----------



## ramman949

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> In what situations does this BSID occurs? Have u tried HCI Memtest to test the memory? Does this happens with stock defaults?


They just come randomly. Yes, stock defaults.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> OS could be corrupt, try a fresh install, may help.


This is a fresh install. The 2nd one actually. First with two 512GB samsung 830's in Raid 0, now with one single crucial SSD in ACHI.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You should download 13.2.4.1000 from the Intel download page. It works fine.


I will look into that. Thank you!

I have replaced my RAM AGAIN for Corsair dominator 16GB kit and so far no issues yet. Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> I will look into that. Thank you!
> 
> I have replaced my RAM AGAIN for Corsair dominator 16GB kit and so far no issues yet. Keeping my fingers crossed...


Sorry, I corrected my original message but too late after you got it. I wrongly referred to the Intel RST driver. I also have your same chipset version 10.0.20 installed with no problems.


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Oops, first post a miss. I also have V10.0.20 chipset installed with no problems.


The chipset drivers themselves installed fine. But, the other drivers don't seem to work for me. I'm thinking about wiping windows again and starting from scratch. I'm all out of ideas right now on how to fix these issues.


----------



## djgar

I have these two drivers installed with no problems:

Asmedia_USB3_Win7-8-8-1_VER116150
Intel_LAN_Win7-8-8-1_VER191510


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> The chipset drivers themselves installed fine. But, the other drivers don't seem to work for me. I'm thinking about wiping windows again and starting from scratch. I'm all out of ideas right now on how to fix these issues.


Yes start afresh. Don't install any third party tools initially as well.


----------



## Ryncrash

OK guys I have a problem that I can't seem to fix or understand. There isn't much on the web about AF errors.
I have a X99 deluxe w/ 5820k, If I power down my system wait 1 min and then power on the mother board spits out AF error and the CPU led is red.
I can hit the reset button a few time some times like 10 times and it will boot to windows.
I have run 24 hour benches on my CPU and all fine. I get no Blue screens but I can't turn off my computer with fear of this AF error.
This just started to happen.
I upgraded the Bio's to the newest build. (1104)

Honestly this started happening when I install my 2 EVGA GTX 980's

System build
Asus X99 Deluxe
Intel 5820k on H110i
Corsair 16gigs
2x GTX 980's
850 PSU gold. NZXT

Overclocked to 4.4 @ 1.21v
XMP @ 2800

Should I RMA the mother board or is the CPU an Issue.
I just don't understand why this started when installing the new GTX980s


----------



## Silent Scone

Try it with one memory module. Bet you a penny your RAM isn't stable. Remove all non essential add in cards and usb devices too


----------



## Ryncrash

Ok after dabbling a little in the bios, Every time I restarted the PC and it came up with error code AF I would have to re do all my over clock settings.
I had the boot strap at 127.3.
adjusting the boot strap back down to 125.3 has cleared the AF issue.

So it appears that the red led on the mother board does detect that there is a boot issue with the CPU. It didn't like the boot strap of 127.3
So far I have been able to power off for a couple of mins and restart with no issue. I will cont to test and test stability


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Try it with one memory module. Bet you a penny your RAM isn't stable. Remove all non essential add in cards and usb devices too


You owe me a penny


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> You owe me a penny


Not necessarily, you're not stable at 127.3 BCLK because the step up in PCIE over 101mhz is probably causing your GPU to step out, hence why it started when you put in your 980s. This frequency hates stepping out more than 106mhz, normally a lot less.

So having your memory frequency at 2800 is what is causing the problem for you. I would opt to run 2750 for this very reason.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> The chipset drivers themselves installed fine. But, the other drivers don't seem to work for me. I'm thinking about wiping windows again and starting from scratch. I'm all out of ideas right now on how to fix these issues.


I have the same problem on Deluxe as dozens of other users, this boards does not work well with windows since most of the time
the asmedia controller isn't recocgnized correctly.


----------



## Ryncrash

I will try that, I will put the memory back at 2750 and see if the issue go away.


----------



## cmw9001

Problem!!!

I have 8 samsung *F3 1TB hard drive (F3 HD103SJ 1TB )*
however they will not spin up when anyone of them is connected to the X99-A mobo.
i thought it might be a problem with the power supply, but hey the f3 1tb hard drive will spin up when the it is not connected to the motherboard via SATA cable.

it is very strange because my WD black 2TB and even the Samsung F4 2tb will spin up fine with the x99-A mobo.

in order to use the samsung F3 1TB hard drive with X99-A . I have to power on the computer without connecting the F3 1TB to the motherboard via SATA. they are all connected to the same power supply. *the F3 1TB will spin up* with the rest of the system, mobo. cpu, other hard drives, video card.
After windows7 boots up, connect the SATA cable to the samsung F3 hard drive.
guess what. it works. win7 sees the hard drive.

SO, with further testing. in order to power up the samsung F3 hard drive and use it as system drive (connect to mobo via SATA cable). I need to connect and power on the F3 1tb hard drive with external power adapter first. then turn on the computer. wola. the X99A can see the hard drive and boot into win7 without any problem.

this is definitely a firmware/ BIOS bug !!

plz FIX it ASUS!!


----------



## MunneY

Hey Raja.

I finally got a new X99 Deluxe and new 5960x. I'm 100% rock solid stable at a 125bclk and 35 multi for 4.375 at 1.3. I know that I can drop that voltage down, but haven't worked on it.

The second that I jump to a 36 multi for 4.5 or even a straigth 100x45 multi, and begin stressing it, I get a hard reset after 10-15 seconds. I have disable OCP and Chassis intrusion, but can't get it to do anything but that. I've tried volts from 1.3 to 1.42 and it does it every time. Am I missing something!?

5960x
x99 Deluxe - 1004 bios
15GB 2666 Corsair LPX
Watercooled with custom loop at the moment.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hey Raja.
> 
> I finally got a new X99 Deluxe and new 5960x. I'm 100% rock solid stable at a 125bclk and 35 multi for 4.375 at 1.3. I know that I can drop that voltage down, but haven't worked on it.
> 
> The second that I jump to a 36 multi for 4.5 or even a straigth 100x45 multi, and begin stressing it, I get a hard reset after 10-15 seconds. I have disable OCP and Chassis intrusion, but can't get it to do anything but that. I've tried volts from 1.3 to 1.42 and it does it every time. Am I missing something!?
> 
> 5960x
> x99 Deluxe - 1004 bios
> 15GB 2666 Corsair LPX
> Watercooled with custom loop at the moment.


You may need to raise your CPU input voltage, or maybe you've hit a wall on your CPU. Not all can hit 4.5GHz stable.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You may need to raise your CPU input voltage, or maybe you've hit a wall on your CPU. Not all can hit 4.5GHz stable.


\

I set it to 1.95. I never messed with it above that on the other CPU, so I'm not sure how high i can take that.

I know all chips can hit 4.5, but i find it od how easily it does 4.4 and the temps are in the low 60s. I know some HW/HW-E Cpus just hit a wall, but I'm desperately hoping this isn't it.

I've never experienced hard shutdowns before.


----------



## Silent Scone

hard reset may be cache or memory instability


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> hard reset may be cache or memory instability


Cache is on auto and memory is on XMP profile with a voltage bump...

Think i should hard set the Cache?


----------



## Silent Scone

leave min on auto and set max yeah, whatever it is - you ain't stable son


----------



## djgar

Also try a higher Load Line Calibration, 7 or 8. Also try raising CPU Current Capability to 120 - 130%.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

VRMS temps are now 57¤C max, instead of 66¤C, is this still to hot?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> VRMS temps are now 57¤C max, instead of 66¤C, is this still to hot?


I think it's fine 70C and under. They can likely take even more abuse than that. You're good at 57C.


----------



## djgar

VRM @ 57c while stressing is actually on the low side.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> VRM @ 57c while stressing is actually on the low side.


Then i am golden i guess! adding 2 small fan (which supposed to be quiet...) So i will relax. Thank you.


----------



## Silent Scone

Wouldn't go that far. The deluxe VRM sink is on the subtle side, and mine never exceeds 45c underload. Active cooling recommended over 1.3v.

They're good for a fair bit higher than that though


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone else here running X99 Deluxe who has problems with USB beeing recognized sometimes but not always?
I have two USB ports that are not always recognized because not always the Asmedia USB eXtensible controller is recognized.

Is there someone else with this problem? Should I RMA the board?


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes start afresh. Don't install any third party tools initially as well.


I was able to fix the driver install issue for the Intel USB. Apparently, Windows had failed to unpack the zips correctly and was missing a bunch of folders that were in the driver pack.

However, I still couldn't use the *AsusSetup.exe* from the Realtek driver pack because it continued to stall in the cmd prompt window. I eventually got them installed though by using *Setup.exe* that was contained in the driver folder.


----------



## Macsmasher

My system doesn't come out of sleep mode. I'm guessing it's simply a configuration issue on my end and not an issue with the motherboard.

It tries to wake from sleep but ends up rebooting. I've also had to disable the 'away' mode in AI Suite or I just come back to a black screen which requires a reset.

The system:

X99-WS motherboard with BIOS 0801 (had this issue with prior versions as well)
CPU is i7-5960x
RAM is GSkill DDR4-2400, 4 x 8 dimms
PSU is Corsair ax1500i
OS in Win8.1 Enterprise
gfx cards are GTX 970 x2 in SLI
7 140mm Noctua fans including two on the Corsair H110 radiator (replaced factory fans with Noctua). All fans are PWM and configured as such in BIOS.
System is overclocked to 4.5 stable. OCing was done using AI Suite using ratio.

Are there some settings in BIOS that should be enabled? Is it because of the OC and therefore voltages when coming out of sleep? However, I'm thinking it had this problem before overclocking. Can't really remember.

I also have around 10 USB devices connected, more if you count the hubs on my three displays.

No issues whatsoever with system up. Idle temp is 37c. Full load temp with AIDA64 stress test, all items selected is about 65c, even after 30 minutes. The only problem is waking from sleep.


----------



## [email protected]

If
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> My system doesn't come out of sleep mode. I'm guessing it's simply a configuration issue on my end and not an issue with the motherboard.
> 
> It tries to wake from sleep but ends up rebooting. I've also had to disable the 'away' mode in AI Suite or I just come back to a black screen which requires a reset.
> 
> The system:
> 
> X99-WS motherboard with BIOS 0801 (had this issue with prior versions as well)
> CPU is i7-5960x
> RAM is GSkill DDR4-2400, 4 x 8 dimms
> PSU is Corsair ax1500i
> OS in Win8.1 Enterprise
> gfx cards are GTX 970 x2 in SLI
> 7 140mm Noctua fans including two on the Corsair H110 radiator (replaced factory fans with Noctua). All fans are PWM and configured as such in BIOS.
> System is overclocked to 4.5 stable. OCing was done using AI Suite using ratio.
> 
> Are there some settings in BIOS that should be enabled? Is it because of the OC and therefore voltages when coming out of sleep? However, I'm thinking it had this problem before overclocking. Can't really remember.
> 
> I also have around 10 USB devices connected, more if you count the hubs on my three displays.
> 
> No issues whatsoever with system up. Idle temp is 37c. Full load temp with AIDA64 stress test, all items selected is about 65c, even after 30 minutes. The only problem is waking from sleep.


1) If it does not happen at stock settings with no oveclock, then it is an overclock issue.

2) If it happens at stock then it will be either memory related (if you have combined memory kits) or a driver/device issue.


----------



## nevion

*[email protected],*

Does the X99-E WS divvy up the X16s and X8/X8 split per X16 (blue) connector?

I have a pretty high workload for the board and not all configurations I'm interested in were listed on the site.

I'm planning a build with 2-3 X16 GPUs (R295X2's) - the X16 link usage is bursty but mostly utilized. I also need to add 2 X8 cards for frame capture streams (1.8 GiB/s split between the 2 of them).

I may also add in another 1-2 pcie cards later for one more smaller stream (50MiB/s) or for HSA for dumping the 1.8GiB/s to a disk array.

So because I need 2-3 X8 connections, assuming I have them grouped, is it possible to have 3-2 (respectively) GPUs in the system operating at X16 too?

To expand (top down, other configurations may be possible - I'm just looking at the mobo pic)

FG, FG, GPU, GPU, GPU
or
[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], BLANK, [email protected], [email protected]
or
[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], HSA sata @x8, [email protected], [email protected]

where blank is an empty slot and FG is frame grabber (900MiB/s ones), and FG2 is the 50MiB/s one and HSA sata is a lsi sata port multiplier for a JBOD disk array.

Thanks,
-nevion


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If
> 1) If it does not happen at stock settings with no oveclock, then it is an overclock issue.
> 
> 2) If it happens at stock then it will be either memory related (if you have combined memory kits) or a driver/device issue.


Raja,

Can you see my above post. I have also updated to 1103 bios.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> OK guys I have a problem that I can't seem to fix or understand. There isn't much on the web about AF errors.
> I have a X99 deluxe w/ 5820k, If I power down my system wait 1 min and then power on the mother board spits out AF error and the CPU led is red.
> I can hit the reset button a few time some times like 10 times and it will boot to windows.
> I have run 24 hour benches on my CPU and all fine. I get no Blue screens but I can't turn off my computer with fear of this AF error.
> This just started to happen.
> I upgraded the Bio's to the newest build. (1104)
> 
> Honestly this started happening when I install my 2 EVGA GTX 980's
> 
> System build
> Asus X99 Deluxe
> Intel 5820k on H110i
> Corsair 16gigs
> 2x GTX 980's
> 850 PSU gold. NZXT
> 
> Overclocked to 4.4 @ 1.21v
> XMP @ 2800
> 
> Should I RMA the mother board or is the CPU an Issue.
> I just don't understand why this started when installing the new GTX980s


I had the same issue, you can see in this post . I never got an answer from @[email protected] or Asus about what Code "AF" is beyond the manual description.

I tried an Asus X99-A and X99-Deluxe and 2 PSU's; an eVGA 1200 P2 and Seasonic Platinum 1000. My 5820k was code "AF," red CPU_LED light, though I couldn't get it to post to save my life like you did. Worked great for about 12 hours on the X99-A and then rebooted and it was dead.

I'm waiting on a new CPU, so I guess we'll see.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wouldn't go that far. The deluxe VRM sink is on the subtle side, and mine never exceeds 45c underload. Active cooling recommended over 1.3v.
> 
> They're good for a fair bit higher than that though


Oh, puleeze! That's because your system is way too cooled


----------



## MunneY

Alright..

I'm going to leave this here for @[email protected]

I first heard this today when I started trying to get 4.5 to work. I ran a quick XTU benchmark to see if i was close to stable and heard a squeal. I immediately stopped the test, and restarted. Tried it again. Same thing.

Rebooted to bios... loaded default settings and booted back to windows.

Here is what its doing.




OH... DON'T YOU LAUGH AT MY TUBING!!!!
It was all I could find LOL.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Alright..
> 
> OH... DON'T YOU LAUGH AT MY TUBING!!!!
> It was all I could find LOL.


LOL

Did you take that from the ice maker on your fridge?!?!?!









Something's definitely whining for sure. (stating the obvious) I had to RMA a board years ago for the same issue.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Did you take that from the ice maker on your fridge?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something's definitely whining for sure. (stating the obvious) I had to RMA a board years ago for the same issue.


It was all lowes had... but it works!

Yea. I think this might be part of my oc issue


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> It was all lowes had... but it works!
> 
> Yea. I think this might be part of my oc issue


My RVE has a bit of whine too, it sounds exactly like this under the XTU benchmark, but I can't hear it without putting my head in the case.


----------



## MunneY

Oh this one you can, esp overclocked


----------



## szeged

weird, mine is silent in XTU at stock and 4.8, sounds like you guys have a choke thats having a stroke lol.


----------



## Agenesis

I would verify it isn't your gpu first. Occt is only 20mb and you could have a gpu only stress test started within a minute after reading this post.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I would verify it isn't your gpu first. Occt is only 20mb and you could have a gpu only stress test started within a minute after reading this post.


Why would a gpu whine under a cpu test?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Why would a gpu whine under a cpu test?


it makes sense if you dont think about it at all.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Why would a gpu whine under a cpu test?


One of the 970s I got whined whenever I scrolled in Firefox, even with acceleration disabled. Things are just weird like that.


----------



## mehrdotcom

I see some weird numbers on my memory's SPD under timing table and I was wondering if someone could help with this. Running X99 Deluxe, OC'd with Asus 5 way optimization, I7 5930K to 4.4.

Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4-19200)

1) The Max Bandwidth only reads 1200 MHz, is that normal?
2) I only see three columns of data the last column (XMP-0) does not read any info!


The XMP enabled, does this look normal? Thanks!


----------



## Silent Scone

What version of CPU-Z? Check what timings / freq are running in BIOS / Memtweakit. Looks like the SPD has been tampered / corrupted on the second profile but it's most likely those sticks don't have one.

And yes 1200 is correct, multiply it by 2. Double Data Rate Ram?


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehrdotcom*
> 
> I see some weird numbers on my memory's SPD under timing table and I was wondering if someone could help with this. Running X99 Deluxe, OC'd with Asus 5 way optimization, I7 5930K to 4.4.
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4-19200)
> 
> 1) The Max Bandwidth only reads 1200 MHz, is that normal?
> 2) I only see three columns of data the last column (XMP-0) does not read any info!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The XMP enabled, does this look normal? Thanks!


If you are concerned about the second XMP profile, then yes, this is normal if only one XMP profile is present. My G.Skill look the same for the second (not existing) profile.


----------



## bigcid10

That's Power supply coil whine,I just rma'd my CM silentpower M1000 for the same thing
although mine was worse
put a Automotive stethoscope on it .at first I thought it was my gtx980 but narrowed it down to the
PS with the scope


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Alright..
> 
> I'm going to leave this here for @[email protected]
> 
> I first heard this today when I started trying to get 4.5 to work. I ran a quick XTU benchmark to see if i was close to stable and heard a squeal. I immediately stopped the test, and restarted. Tried it again. Same thing.
> 
> Rebooted to bios... loaded default settings and booted back to windows.
> 
> Here is what its doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH... DON'T YOU LAUGH AT MY TUBING!!!!
> It was all I could find LOL.


That's just coil whine, it's usually either PSU or GPU. My MSI 280x squeals like a dying pig.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> That's just coil whine, it's usually either PSU or GPU. My MSI 280x squeals like a dying pig.


No, its not coil whine. The PSU never made that noise before, nor have the GPUs.


----------



## Silent Scone

It could be coming from any of the components, it may just be that board combined with the PSU. Coil whine doesn't have to be GPU bound


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It could be coming from any of the components, it may just be that board combined with the PSU. Coil whine doesn't have to be GPU bound


Ok... Its been tested with the titans that are in there, and the gtx 980 i have as well.

I also just plugged up a 850w psu i have, and its still doing it...

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Trellmor

Coil whine can also happen on the motherboard, especially the VRM area. Maybe you can isolate the location the sound is coming from.


----------



## szeged

People acting like mobos don't have coils that can whine too, you do know what's inside those square chokes right?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trellmor*
> 
> Coil whine can also happen on the motherboard, especially the VRM area. Maybe you can isolate the location the sound is coming from.


You are correct... Its DEFINITELY coming from the motherboard. I've stuck my head in about as far as I possibly could, and can't isolate it any further than eliminating components.

Guess its time to tear this stupid thing down yet again.


----------



## Silent Scone

Mate don't bother, unless it's super loud. I've not watched the video can't from here.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> No, its not coil whine. The PSU never made that noise before, nor have the GPUs.


mine didn't either,It just starting happening


----------



## Yuhfhrh

It's coil wine from the motherboard. The sound on mine is obviously coming from around the CPU area.


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You are correct... Its DEFINITELY coming from the motherboard. I've stuck my head in about as far as I possibly could, and can't isolate it any further than eliminating components.
> 
> Guess its time to tear this stupid thing down yet again.


My X99-A board was squealing last night when I ran the Windows Experience Index.


----------



## technics614

I am experiencing issues with a USB 3.0 HDD (Seagate) that sometimes drops out, usually after a reboot. Sometimes it works sometimes not. Also, I've noticed that when it is not working neither is a USB 2.0 camera (Logitech c920), the camera shows up in device manager with a yellow ! and is not detected by the logitech software.

However, if I uninstall the INTEL MEI drivers everything works fine.

I also am experiencing issues with dual monitors on GTX980's in SLi. Sometimes my displayport monitor will not be detected.

I did not have any of these issues when the same GTX980's and Seagate USB3 HDD was connected to my x58 system.


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technics614*
> 
> I also am experiencing issues with dual monitors on GTX980's in SLi. Sometimes my displayport monitor will not be detected.
> 
> I did not have any of these issues when the same GTX980's and Seagate USB3 HDD was connected to my x58 system.


I run three displays and have had the same issue on both my older system and also on this one with both single card and SLI configurations. My primary was DP, another was DVI and another HDMI on the old system with a GTX 680. The new system has GTX 970s x2 in SLI, all connected via Display Ports.

I would sit down at my computer in the morning for example and the primary was black and one of the other displays was now the primary with the Win taskbar even though the computer never entered sleep mode. And it was entirely random.

To fix it, simply open Device Manager, right-click and detect new hardware. The primary will be recognized and have the taskbar back. I know it's annoying, but it's quick and doesn't happen very often.

My guess is that it's either a DP or Win OS issue. (I'm running Win 8.1 x64 Enterprise.) Point is, I don't think it's motherboard related.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technics614*
> 
> I also am experiencing issues with dual monitors on GTX980's in SLi. Sometimes my displayport monitor will not be detected.


Hello

Nvidia driver issue. This is a well known problem that nVidia has been working on.


----------



## technics614

Thanks for the responses. Any ideas what could be going on with the USB devices and the Intel MEI drivers? Is that a known issue as well? I did search through a couple threads here and noticed some issues with USB devices, but didnt find anything stating that removing the Intel MEI drivers resolved the issue.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there someone else here running X99 Deluxe who has problems with USB beeing recognized sometimes but not always?
> I have two USB ports that are not always recognized because not always the Asmedia USB eXtensible controller is recognized.
> 
> Is there someone else with this problem? Should I RMA the board?


bump question.


----------



## technics614

I have the Rampage 5, and at startup my USB 3 HDD intermittently works, my USB camera also stops working. I removed the MEI drivers and that seems to help for some odd reason, I tried to reinstall them and the issue reappears. Are there updated MEI drivers on Intels website directly that would work?


----------



## delancyst

I noticed when connecting my iPhone to the USB port for charging, a lot of times it will display 'Accesory not recognised' after awhile and iTunes will not see the phone.

Using the latest Asmedia and Intel USB drivers.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> I noticed when connecting my iPhone to the USB port for charging, a lot of times it will display 'Accesory not recognised' after awhile and iTunes will not see the phone.
> 
> Using the latest Asmedia and Intel USB drivers.


I'm not pulling the 'works on my machine' seal of approval here, but I've honestly never experienced any of these Asmedia controller issues, and I own an iPhone too. I'd be willing to pin the tail on the donkey and say it's a 3rd party software issue/driver conflict


----------



## technics614

I reinstalled teh MEI drivers using the setupme.exe from within the install folder instead of the asussetup executable. I thought that had fixed it, but after a second reboot one of the USB devices showed that it could not start in device manager. Subsequently rebooting the media fixed it. However, upon startup this morning there is a completely different USB device that is showing up in device manager with a yellow exclamation point.

To recap, it appears random as to which USB device is affected. Sometimes it is the USB HDD, other times the camera, and yet other times a random USB input device. Will continue troubleshooting after work, likely going to drop devices off entirely then place them back on one by one until the issue appears. Perhaps that will narrow it down, unless of course it is the controller or drivers...


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You are correct... Its DEFINITELY coming from the motherboard. I've stuck my head in about as far as I possibly could, and can't isolate it any further than eliminating components.
> 
> Guess its time to tear this stupid thing down yet again.


I can also confirm this is the mobo. Mine makes the same sound although I have to have my head all the way in my case and the fans turned way down to here it. Mine is also O/C. I think my old asus z68 had some noise too when oc.
Also, maybe if you let it run all night it will work its self out? I had a video card that had some serious noise and left it loaded all night and it was gone the next day. Just a thougt.

edit: Im also wondering what raja thinks of that noise...


----------



## hmcindie

I've been having some weird problems with the Asus X99 Deluxe for awhile now. I'm running a 5960x at 4.0ghz (BCLK at 100mhz, 1.239v) and my computer just reboots on occasion. It has started happening more and more often and I don't even need to be doing anything for the computer to suddenly just reboot.

Anyone else experiencing random reboots? I updated my bios to the newest, cleared cmos and have gone through some settings but I'm stumped as to what could be causing this. I tried lowering my clocks to 3.9ghz but still kept doing it. I wonder what's up?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> I noticed when connecting my iPhone to the USB port for charging, a lot of times it will display 'Accesory not recognised' after awhile and iTunes will not see the phone.
> 
> Using the latest Asmedia and Intel USB drivers.


Do you see the "Controller Asmedia USB 3.0 eXtensible" under the "Controller USB" in the "Device Manager" when this happen?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technics614*
> 
> I reinstalled teh MEI drivers using the setupme.exe from within the install folder instead of the asussetup executable. I thought that had fixed it, but after a second reboot one of the USB devices showed that it could not start in device manager. Subsequently rebooting the media fixed it. However, upon startup this morning there is a completely different USB device that is showing up in device manager with a yellow exclamation point.
> 
> To recap, it appears random as to which USB device is affected. Sometimes it is the USB HDD, other times the camera, and yet other times a random USB input device. Will continue troubleshooting after work, likely going to drop devices off entirely then place them back on one by one until the issue appears. Perhaps that will narrow it down, unless of course it is the controller or drivers...


I have a similar issue but on my Deluxe (that has nothing of deluxe) the affected ports are always the same two.
When the problem happen I don't see the Asmedia extensible USB 3.0 in the device manager but only the Intel eXtensible device.

Is there someone with a deluxe that can post a screenshot like this of his system please?


----------



## VPII

How many Asus X99 Pro users are on this forum? The reason I'm asking is that I don't really see many users on some of the forums I roam. I got one recently with an i7 5930K and 4 x 4GB Kingston Predator DDR4 2400.

The board is running pretty well with the cpu clocked to 4.44ghz (101 x 44). The interesting thing I've noticed as per the HW monitor app is that the VRM is running somewhat hot. At this speed it would go up to 67c under full load which is hotter than the cpu. Cpu needs 1.287V for this speed combined with the uncore at the same speed.


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hmcindie*
> 
> I've been having some weird problems with the Asus X99 Deluxe for awhile now. I'm running a 5960x at 4.0ghz (BCLK at 100mhz, 1.239v) and my computer just reboots on occasion. It has started happening more and more often and I don't even need to be doing anything for the computer to suddenly just reboot.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing random reboots? I updated my bios to the newest, cleared cmos and have gone through some settings but I'm stumped as to what could be causing this. I tried lowering my clocks to 3.9ghz but still kept doing it. I wonder what's up?


Does this also happen at default settings?
How about your Ram? Speed? XMP? ...
If you need help please provide detailed system specs


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hmcindie*
> 
> I've been having some weird problems with the Asus X99 Deluxe for awhile now. I'm running a 5960x at 4.0ghz (BCLK at 100mhz, 1.239v) and my computer just reboots on occasion. It has started happening more and more often and I don't even need to be doing anything for the computer to suddenly just reboot.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing random reboots? I updated my bios to the newest, cleared cmos and have gone through some settings but I'm stumped as to what could be causing this. I tried lowering my clocks to 3.9ghz but still kept doing it. I wonder what's up?


Is windows update automatically rebooting your windows.


----------



## Minedune

Just got X99 Pro everything working great got question about VRM temps.

Got a 5960x at 4.5 1.33vcore VRM sits at 50c idle and during gaming seems to top out at 56c ATM.
What is the max safe temp?

Asus recommends active cooling but this is when doing full stress benching.

edit:

This is how set up. Rad fan is kind over VRM exhausting out the top.
I plan on adding EK block to VRM at some point.


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> Just got X99 Pro everything working great got question about VRM temps.Got a 5960x at 4.5 1.33vcore VRM sits at 50c idle and during gaming seems to top out at 56c ATM.
> What is the max safe temp?


Max temps are 105c

To be safe during stability testing do not allow your CPU to go above 85c.


----------



## Minedune

VRM temps not CPU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> How many Asus X99 Pro users are on this forum? The reason I'm asking is that I don't really see many users on some of the forums I roam. I got one recently with an i7 5930K and 4 x 4GB Kingston Predator DDR4 2400.
> 
> The board is running pretty well with the cpu clocked to 4.44ghz (101 x 44). The interesting thing I've noticed as per the HW monitor app is that the VRM is running somewhat hot. At this speed it would go up to 67c under full load which is hotter than the cpu. Cpu needs 1.287V for this speed combined with the uncore at the same speed.


I missed your post yea im have on also i get those temps on full stress without active cooling but would never come close to that during normal use. I ended up getting a tiny fan just for stress testing and keeps VRM under 60c

http://i.imgur.com/jtFWOg6.jpg


----------



## hmcindie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> Does this also happen at default settings?
> How about your Ram? Speed? XMP? ...
> If you need help please provide detailed system specs


It's not windows update, computer just resets completely blank, takes about 2 seconds and restarts itself. It's now been up 6 hours without any problems. It was previously up for weeks without problems but slowly it's started to do that restart thing. Today it did it like 4 times in a row, 15 minutes between shutdowns! Fiddled with settings (turned on VRM spread spectrum and took out the fan controller inside the case, random stuff) and now it's been on for awhile. Let's see.

RAM is at 2133mhz, nothing else is really overclocked except CPU. All the voltages at AUTO except vcore (at 1.239v). It's very stable otherwise. No xmp or special settings used. I was just wondering... anyone else bumped into this? If it does this one more time, I'll have to default all the settings which I would hate as it really works very stably, 3d renderings are fast (those restarts don't care if machine is idle or not) and cpu doesn't really go over 81'C when all cores utilized.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> VRM temps not CPU


Most vrms can handle around 105c


----------



## Ryncrash

HMCindie

There is a log that you can view that might give you some insight on why!

Click on start button.
Right click on Computer
Click Manage
It will open a window called Computer Management.
click on Event Viewer
click on Windows Logs
click on System.

This is where you will find information that logged about your computer. Its a good start to see if there is any reason why your ocmputer is shutting down.


----------



## hmcindie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> HMCindie
> 
> There is a log that you can view that might give you some insight on why!


It doesn't "shut down" in a "shutting down" sense, it makes a click sound and goes completely dead. It can't write anything to Windows, it turns off like the power had been put out. And then comes back on after a couple of secs.

I checked the event logs, there's nothing there.


----------



## Ryncrash

That sounds like a PSU issue. Or Funny enough it might be the power strip that you have it plugged into. I had that issue once and it was the power strip overloading
Start with changing out the Power strip you have it plugged into.
If you don't have it plugged into a Power strip then I recommend you getting one to protect your investment.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Merry Christmas old bean!


(belated)
Hope you had an f-good holiday bro! Back to normal here... well, almost.


----------



## hmcindie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> That sounds like a PSU issue. Or Funny enough it might be the power strip that you have it plugged into. I had that issue once and it was the power strip overloading


That actually sounds very plausible! My power strip is quite old, I'll check that out! Thanks for the tip, crossing fingers it's that.


----------



## panakyr

i had same problem with sporadic problems in the 2 lower back usb ports.
When i disabled asmedia sata controller from uefi problems disappeared


----------



## panakyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have a similar issue but on my Deluxe (that has nothing of deluxe) the affected ports are always the same two.
> When the problem happen I don't see the Asmedia extensible USB 3.0 in the device manager but only the Intel eXtensible device.
> 
> Is there someone with a deluxe that can post a screenshot like this of his system please?


i had same problem with sporadic problems in the 2 lower back usb ports.
When i disabled asmedia sata controller from uefi problems disappeared


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> (belated)
> Hope you had an f-good holiday bro! Back to normal here... well, almost.


back at you. Yeah same here, first Friday after being back at work a week feels gooood.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hmcindie*
> 
> It doesn't "shut down" in a "shutting down" sense, it makes a click sound and goes completely dead. It can't write anything to Windows, it turns off like the power had been put out. And then comes back on after a couple of secs.
> 
> I checked the event logs, there's nothing there.


Are you overclocking uncore?


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> VRM temps not CPU
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> How many Asus X99 Pro users are on this forum? The reason I'm asking is that I don't really see many users on some of the forums I roam. I got one recently with an i7 5930K and 4 x 4GB Kingston Predator DDR4 2400.
> 
> The board is running pretty well with the cpu clocked to 4.44ghz (101 x 44). The interesting thing I've noticed as per the HW monitor app is that the VRM is running somewhat hot. At this speed it would go up to 67c under full load which is hotter than the cpu. Cpu needs 1.287V for this speed combined with the uncore at the same speed.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed your post yea im have on also i get those temps on full stress without active cooling but would never come close to that during normal use. I ended up getting a tiny fan just for stress testing and keeps VRM under 60c
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/jtFWOg6.jpg
Click to expand...

Yes I have a 120mm fan mounted in the top of my Haf XB blowing over the vrm. I'm going to try a Dice session next weekend so Ill need to implement more direct cooling by fan during that session.


----------



## HHawk

Hi guys (and gals),

I am planning to do an upgrade soon from X79 (MSI Big Bang xPower II) to X99. I am currently leaning towards Asus as my choice of motherboard.
First and for your information; I will be using a 5930K processor (if I am not mistaken, this is a 40-lane CPU).

Before I continue, I will give you a brief list of components I currently have or will be using for this build:

- Processor: Intel 5930K (already mentioned above)
- Videocards: 2x Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 (which will be replaced by 2x EVGA 970 FTW+ soon) - 2x PCIe x16
- Physx: 1x EVGA GTX 650 - PCIe x16
- Audio: Auzentech X-Fi Forte 7.1 - PCIe x1
- Storage: Samsung 256 GB SSD (currently used for OS, games and programs)
- Future: Samsung XP941 256GB M.2 x4 (want to use this in my new build for OS, 1 or 2 games + a few apps)

At first I was looking at the Asus X99-E WS, however given my configuration, I think this will be overkill for me, however I always favoured more PCIe slots (gives you a wider choice of card placement).
Then after doing some more research, I discovered the Asus X99 Deluxe, Asus X99 Pro and Asus X99-S.

If I did my research correct, the main difference between the Deluxe, Pro and S is the extra LAN Port (only on available on Deluxe) and WIFI (only on Deluxe and Pro). I do care, kinda, about the extra LAN port, since I have been using it also on my current MSI board, however it's not a dealbreaker. WIFI I don't need at all. Furthermore I noticed that the Pro-version has "less" PCIe slots. This means, that I will have to decide between the Deluxe and the S version.

So far, I think I am correct with my findings. Please correct me where I am wrong.

Okay, from here it's becoming for me more difficult to understand. I am willing to ditch the Auzentech X-Fi Forte PCIe x1 card if that helps. I have no clue on how onboard audio nowadays sound, actually never used onboard audio in the past and I always used "dedicated" audio cards for this. But since I will need the PCIe slots for what I want, I think it's better to ditch it completely.

Now I will be running the 2x GTX 970's in SLI ofcourse and I expect them both to work at PCIe x16 speeds. That shouldn't be impossible. The Physx card should run at least at PCIe x8 speed. So far this should be possible. Give the information from the Asus website and I quote:
Quote:


> - The PCIe x16_5 shares bandwidth with M.2 x4. Triple PCIe 3.0/2.0 configuration is default set at x8/x8/x8. Adjust PCIEX16_5 Slot Bandwidth in BIOS.
> - The PCIex4_1, USB3_E12 and SATAEXPRESS_E1 connectors share the same bandwidth. The SATAEXPRESS_E1 will be disabled when there is a device installed on PCIEX4_1 slot. Set this option to X2 Mode or X4 Mode when the installed PCIe device is higher than X4 interface.


Source: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99S/specifications/ @ note-section (bottom)

(actually when I am/was typing this, I made a drawing and I think I got things covered, but don't want to waste this post, so I will continue, to see if I am completely correct)

So since I will be using 2x videocards in SLI, 1x physx card and 1x M.2 x4 card, I shouldn't use PCIe slot #5 (which is shared with M.2 x4). So I am thinking about installing it like this:

- PCIe slot #1: GTX 970 (SLI)
- PCIe slot #2: empty for airflow (or maybe put here the Auzentech X-Fi Forte card?)
- PCIe slot #3: GTX 970 (SLI)
- PCIe slot #4: empty for airflow
- PCIe slot #5: empty for airflow + it's being shared with M.2 x4 card
- PCIe slot #6: GTX 650 (Physx)

In this configuration (I can even install the Auzentech X-Fi Forte PCIe x4 card this way), all videocard slots (#1, #3 and #6) will all run at x16 speed, right?
Also using slot #2 will have no negative impact on the other slots, right? I don't think so, but asking doesn't hurt it.

Other information; I am planning to run the 5930K at or around 4.5 Ghz (with Kraken X60).

Sorry about the long post and probably stupid questions, but I always rather be informed well and get my information right, before I buy stuff.

Just thought of this, while re-reading my own post before submitting it. Won't I run out of "lanes" because of this configration? If so, I might have to re-consider the Asus X99-E WS maybe, or ditch the Auzentech soundcard ofcourse, which was my idea in the first place. Argh.... I hate decisions.

Thank you for your answers, input and (future) ideas.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hmcindie*
> 
> I've been having some weird problems with the Asus X99 Deluxe for awhile now. I'm running a 5960x at 4.0ghz (BCLK at 100mhz, 1.239v) and my computer just reboots on occasion. It has started happening more and more often and I don't even need to be doing anything for the computer to suddenly just reboot.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing random reboots? I updated my bios to the newest, cleared cmos and have gone through some settings but I'm stumped as to what could be causing this. I tried lowering my clocks to 3.9ghz but still kept doing it. I wonder what's up?


Try to raise your VCCSA voltage. I have this after cold boot when VCCSA voltage is to low. Try setting it at 1.05 and go up from there if it does not solve the issue.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panakyr*
> 
> i had same problem with sporadic problems in the 2 lower back usb ports.
> When i disabled asmedia sata controller from uefi problems disappeared


thanks for the reply panakyr.
can't understand the relation between SATA and USB, I will give it a try this evening to see if disabling Asmedia SATA workaround the usb problem on my system.

is there any reason why Asus doesn't fixed this problem yet?
is Asus working on this problem? this motheboard is full of bugs.


----------



## hmcindie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Try to raise your VCCSA voltage. I have this after cold boot when VCCSA voltage is to low. Try setting it at 1.05 and go up from there if it does not solve the issue.


I now took out all the overclocks and after about 10 hours the machine did the same cold shutdown/reboot sequence. This is starting to feel like a PSU issue. I am using a Corsair rm 1000w supply and funnily when I google "Corsair RM1000 rebooting" I get one guy having the same issue with a different mb.

Next step: I'm gonna test a different PSU and Powerstrip.

If those fix the problem, I will inform you guys so it wasn't the MB.


----------



## Ryncrash

Hmcindie my money is on PSU and powerstrip.


----------



## technics614

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hmcindie*
> 
> I now took out all the overclocks and after about 10 hours the machine did the same cold shutdown/reboot sequence. This is starting to feel like a PSU issue. I am using a Corsair rm 1000w supply and funnily when I google "Corsair RM1000 rebooting" I get one guy having the same issue with a different mb.
> 
> Next step: I'm gonna test a different PSU and Powerstrip.
> 
> If those fix the problem, I will inform you guys so it wasn't the MB.


Sounds very much like a classic power supply issue; sporadic reboots for no apparent reason regardless of settings etc. Either try a known working PSU capable of delivering the power required, or get a power supply tester. Most of the power supply testers available that aren't upwards of several thousand dollars aren't the greatest, but they should at least be able to give an indication as to whether or not your suspicions are likely. I have a cheap 50$ tester that was able to tell me that my old PC Power and Cooling 1KW was dying.


----------



## kx11

so suddenly the MB doesn't read 12gb of ram which means it reads only 4gb of ram !!!

i'm on windows7 , everything seems fine and smooth but 12gb of RAM are missing

edit : CPU-Z is reading 16gb of ram while windows isn't


----------



## panakyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> thanks for the reply panakyr.
> can't understand the relation between SATA and USB, I will give it a try this evening to see if disabling Asmedia SATA workaround the usb problem on my system.
> 
> is there any reason why Asus doesn't fixed this problem yet?
> is Asus working on this problem? this motheboard is full of bugs.


there is relation because pcie 2.0 ,asmedia sata and the 2 lower usb 3.0 ports share the same "bandwidth"
the manual says so


----------



## technics614

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panakyr*
> 
> there is relation because pcie 2.0 ,asmedia sata and the 2 lower usb 3.0 ports share the same "bandwidth"
> the manual says so


2 lower USB ports? If looking at it from behind, in a normally oriented case, aren't there 4 USB 3.0 ports in the bottom row?


----------



## panakyr

there are 10 blue usb 3.0 ports.
I speak about the 2 ports counting from the bottom(just above the 3 wifi jacks)
All these apply to X99 DELUXE


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> thanks for the reply panakyr.
> can't understand the relation between SATA and USB, I will give it a try this evening to see if disabling Asmedia SATA workaround the usb problem on my system.
> 
> is there any reason why Asus doesn't fixed this problem yet?
> is Asus working on this problem? this motheboard is full of bugs.


im pretty sure its not just asus motherboards with this problem as have usb problems with my asrock board and it's a pain in the ass.

i have two keyboard hooked up and two mice my problem is with my second keyboard i have to unplug and plug back in to get it to work,
and when i type with it sometimes i does this aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa beccccccccccccccccccccause when i press the key one time i get 20 more keystrokes.


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hmcindie*
> 
> I now took out all the overclocks and after about 10 hours the machine did the same cold shutdown/reboot sequence. This is starting to feel like a PSU issue. I am using a Corsair rm 1000w supply and funnily when I google "Corsair RM1000 rebooting" I get one guy having the same issue with a different mb.
> 
> Next step: I'm gonna test a different PSU and Powerstrip.
> 
> If those fix the problem, I will inform you guys so it wasn't the MB.


I would test another PSU... If everything works then RMA that thing back to Corsair.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-might-not-want-to-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> @[email protected]
> *Template:*
> Motherboard model: Asus R5E
> UEFI Version: 802
> CPU: i7 5820k
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: GSkill Ripjaws 4, 4x4GB, F4-2400C15Q-16GRR
> GPU: Asus GTX 780 DirectCUII
> SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Samsung 850 Evo 250GB, Samsung HD103SJ 1GB
> PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G2
> USB Devices (model/version number):
> Razer Deathadder 2013 - Model No: RZ01-0084
> SteelSeries Apex Gaming Keyboard - Model No: 64145
> Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Receiver for Windows
> Turtle Beach USB Transceiver - Model: Ear Force Z300 TX
> USB Cable to a printer; Canon MX375
> Kingston Datatraveler G4 32GB - Model No: DTIG4/32GB
> Charging USB cable for the Turtle Beach Z300 Headphones
> 
> Monitor: Acer GR235H
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H105
> PC CASE: Corsair 750D
> Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? Yes, W8.1 Pro
> 
> Drivers Installed (include version):
> Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.7324 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V10.0.17 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> Intel(R) Management Engine Interface V10.0.0.1204 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver V19.1.51.0 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> Wi-Fi Driver V6.34.223.5 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> Intel AHCI/RAID Driver Path for Windows Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit & Win8 32bit & Win8 64bit & Win8.1 32bit & Win8.1 64bit.
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver software V13.1.0.1058 for Windows Win7 64bit & Win8 64bit & Win8.1 64bit---(WHQL).
> Bluetooth Driver V12.0.0.9860 for Windows 8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> 
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: Ai Suite 3 & all of its additional programs, RealTemp, CPUZ, AIDA64
> System Overclocked (provide details)?
> Manual OC settings;
> CPU speed: 4Ghz
> Vcore: 1.075
> LLC: 6
> All other voltage settings on Auto
> CPU/VRM Spread spectrum Disabled
> EPU power saving Disabled
> ASMedia USB driver Disabled in the BIOS
> *
> Issue:*
> At first I was experiencing random & frequent powercuts to all the USB devices that were plugged in.
> 
> So my motherboard/mouse would go off and back on for just a split second, but each time that happens I have to re-plugin the keyboard or else I cant type.
> 
> A member on this forum had a similar problem and told me to uninstall the ASMedia USB3 drivers, which I did. At first it seemed to have fixed the problem because it was happening less often but it's still happening... It's quiet annoying.
> 
> Any idea what's wrong & how I can fix this?


Still happening


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panakyr*
> 
> there is relation because pcie 2.0 ,asmedia sata and the 2 lower usb 3.0 ports share the same "bandwidth"
> the manual says so


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panakyr*
> 
> there is relation because pcie 2.0 ,asmedia sata and the 2 lower usb 3.0 ports share the same "bandwidth"
> the manual says so


ok, I'm wondering because you are the first on this thread who argument about this problem.
are we the only two with a deluxe with this problem?


----------



## newls1

I have a Asus X99-A coming for my 5820k cpu, hoping for 4.2GHz, think i have a good chance of obtaining this OC? Cooling will be with a H100i AIO. Just trying to do as much research before my stuff gets here. Will i need to use a 125mhz strap, or do can i use the 100mhz strap and hope the cpu likes a 42multi?


----------



## Trellmor

Probably yes. You could have a dud of a CPU, but most OCs I saw on here were able to achieve 4.2GHz or better. Your cooling should be definitely be able to to handle it.

100/125 strap is more about the memory speed you are running. It's difficult to get 2666-3000MHz DDR4 stable at 100 strap. Below 2666 or above 3000 works well at 100 strap.


----------



## newls1

ill be using a 4x4gb set of adata 2400 ram... what about the "uncore" on these 2011-3 cpu's... if im using a 42 multi, will changing the uncore to a 40x multi play nice?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> I have a Asus X99-A coming for my 5820k cpu, hoping for 4.2GHz, think i have a good chance of obtaining this OC? Cooling will be with a H100i AIO. Just trying to do as much research before my stuff gets here. Will i need to use a 125mhz strap, or do can i use the 100mhz strap and hope the cpu likes a 42multi?


Hi newls1, I'm running my X99-A + 5820K @ 4.55 and DDR4-3120, check out the settings in my sig. Strap is 125 and I am running a 1-radiator custom WC setup.

Good luck!


----------



## newls1

hey... thanks... not sure the h100i can cope with 1.3+ voltages, but i guess we'll see..


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> ill be using a 4x4gb set of adata 2400 ram... what about the "uncore" on these 2011-3 cpu's... if im using a 42 multi, will changing the uncore to a 40x multi play nice?


Uncore, because of the asus OC-socket the uncore can be pushed much higher than on the non-oc socket boards. So 40x multi on the cache is definitely possible.

Also dont clock your cache speed higher than ur CPU speed, just throwing that out there


----------



## newls1

i was told to keep uncore 3-500mhz lower then then clock speed


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> i was told to keep uncore 3-500mhz lower then then clock speed


who told you that? ...for the best performance you want a 1:1 ratio, but not all cpu's will be able to do that.


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Still happening


Are you using the synapse software? If so, remove that and see if it still happens.. I know I had a similar issue and uninstalled it and it went away. I reinstalled it now let it do a firmware upgrade and so far so good but it was definitely happening to me but has cleared up now...


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> i was told to keep uncore 3-500mhz lower then then clock speed


You don't necessarily have to do that, but I've also read here & there that the sweetspot is at 300-500mhz under your CPU speed.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> Are you using the synapse software? If so, remove that and see if it still happens.. I know I had a similar issue and uninstalled it and it went away. I reinstalled it now let it do a firmware upgrade and so far so good but it was definitely happening to me but has cleared up now...


Yea someone else suggested the same thing, uninstalled Razer synapse about a week ago but its happening


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> ok, I'm wondering because you are the first on this thread who argument about this problem.
> are we the only two with a deluxe with this problem?


No. I see the problem as well.

It looks to be one of two firmware bugs I've found with regard to USB.

1. Choose Disabled USB Initialization at Boot. Save and Exit Firmware. Boot into Windows. Log into Windows and tell Windows to reset the machine. Once logged back into Windows look in Device Manager and find both USB 2.0 ECHI controllers have Yellow Bangs. Doing a firmware reset will fix the Yellow Bangs until the next Reset or Sleep of the box.

2. Sleep the box. Resume from sleep and go into Device Manager find that ASMedia USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller and one USB Root Hub (xHCI) is missing (can be found by using Show Hidden). Just continue to use box. After an hour or two open Device Manager and find that both devices have returned (sometimes requires using Scan for hardware changes button). Doing a firmware reset will fix until the next sleep of the box.

Working State:


Bugged State:


----------



## delancyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have a similar issue but on my Deluxe (that has nothing of deluxe) the affected ports are always the same two.
> When the problem happen I don't see the Asmedia extensible USB 3.0 in the device manager but only the Intel eXtensible device.
> 
> Is there someone with a deluxe that can post a screenshot like this of his system please?


I am running a Deluxe board and my Device Manager looks about the same as yours.


I did also notice though, the *"This accessory may not be supported."* error seems to ONLY appear when the iPhone has reached 100% charge.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

my vrms on the mobo are reported at running at 48c while I type. Is this kinda hot for idle? they get close to 65 to when under load. Are there any setting in the bios that could change the way the vrms run? so maybe they will run cooler? almost all of my options are set to auto


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> my vrms on the mobo are reported at running at 48c while I type. Is this kinda hot for idle? they get close to 65 to when under load. Are there any setting in the bios that could change the way the vrms run? so maybe they will run cooler? almost all of my options are set to auto


At what speed is the processor and where is the vcore set?


----------



## HHawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HHawk*
> 
> Hi guys (and gals),
> 
> I am planning to do an upgrade soon from X79 (MSI Big Bang xPower II) to X99. I am currently leaning towards Asus as my choice of motherboard.
> First and for your information; I will be using a 5930K processor (if I am not mistaken, this is a 40-lane CPU).
> 
> Before I continue, I will give you a brief list of components I currently have or will be using for this build:
> 
> - Processor: Intel 5930K (already mentioned above)
> - Videocards: 2x Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 (which will be replaced by 2x EVGA 970 FTW+ soon) - 2x PCIe x16
> - Physx: 1x EVGA GTX 650 - PCIe x16
> - Audio: Auzentech X-Fi Forte 7.1 - PCIe x1
> - Storage: Samsung 256 GB SSD (currently used for OS, games and programs)
> - Future: Samsung XP941 256GB M.2 x4 (want to use this in my new build for OS, 1 or 2 games + a few apps)
> 
> At first I was looking at the Asus X99-E WS, however given my configuration, I think this will be overkill for me, however I always favoured more PCIe slots (gives you a wider choice of card placement).
> Then after doing some more research, I discovered the Asus X99 Deluxe, Asus X99 Pro and Asus X99-S.
> 
> If I did my research correct, the main difference between the Deluxe, Pro and S is the extra LAN Port (only on available on Deluxe) and WIFI (only on Deluxe and Pro). I do care, kinda, about the extra LAN port, since I have been using it also on my current MSI board, however it's not a dealbreaker. WIFI I don't need at all. Furthermore I noticed that the Pro-version has "less" PCIe slots. This means, that I will have to decide between the Deluxe and the S version.
> 
> So far, I think I am correct with my findings. Please correct me where I am wrong.
> 
> Okay, from here it's becoming for me more difficult to understand. I am willing to ditch the Auzentech X-Fi Forte PCIe x1 card if that helps. I have no clue on how onboard audio nowadays sound, actually never used onboard audio in the past and I always used "dedicated" audio cards for this. But since I will need the PCIe slots for what I want, I think it's better to ditch it completely.
> 
> Now I will be running the 2x GTX 970's in SLI ofcourse and I expect them both to work at PCIe x16 speeds. That shouldn't be impossible. The Physx card should run at least at PCIe x8 speed. So far this should be possible. Give the information from the Asus website and I quote:
> Source: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99S/specifications/ @ note-section (bottom)
> 
> (actually when I am/was typing this, I made a drawing and I think I got things covered, but don't want to waste this post, so I will continue, to see if I am completely correct)
> 
> So since I will be using 2x videocards in SLI, 1x physx card and 1x M.2 x4 card, I shouldn't use PCIe slot #5 (which is shared with M.2 x4). So I am thinking about installing it like this:
> 
> - PCIe slot #1: GTX 970 (SLI)
> - PCIe slot #2: empty for airflow (or maybe put here the Auzentech X-Fi Forte card?)
> - PCIe slot #3: GTX 970 (SLI)
> - PCIe slot #4: empty for airflow
> - PCIe slot #5: empty for airflow + it's being shared with M.2 x4 card
> - PCIe slot #6: GTX 650 (Physx)
> 
> In this configuration (I can even install the Auzentech X-Fi Forte PCIe x4 card this way), all videocard slots (#1, #3 and #6) will all run at x16 speed, right?
> Also using slot #2 will have no negative impact on the other slots, right? I don't think so, but asking doesn't hurt it.
> 
> Other information; I am planning to run the 5930K at or around 4.5 Ghz (with Kraken X60).
> 
> Sorry about the long post and probably stupid questions, but I always rather be informed well and get my information right, before I buy stuff.
> 
> Just thought of this, while re-reading my own post before submitting it. Won't I run out of "lanes" because of this configration? If so, I might have to re-consider the Asus X99-E WS maybe, or ditch the Auzentech soundcard ofcourse, which was my idea in the first place. Argh.... I hate decisions.
> 
> Thank you for your answers, input and (future) ideas.


I hate to bump, but....


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HHawk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HHawk*
> 
> Hi guys (and gals),
> 
> I am planning to do an upgrade soon from X79 (MSI Big Bang xPower II) to X99. I am currently leaning towards Asus as my choice of motherboard.
> First and for your information; I will be using a 5930K processor (if I am not mistaken, this is a 40-lane CPU).
> 
> Before I continue, I will give you a brief list of components I currently have or will be using for this build:
> 
> - Processor: Intel 5930K (already mentioned above)
> - Videocards: 2x Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 (which will be replaced by 2x EVGA 970 FTW+ soon) - 2x PCIe x16
> - Physx: 1x EVGA GTX 650 - PCIe x16
> - Audio: Auzentech X-Fi Forte 7.1 - PCIe x1
> - Storage: Samsung 256 GB SSD (currently used for OS, games and programs)
> - Future: Samsung XP941 256GB M.2 x4 (want to use this in my new build for OS, 1 or 2 games + a few apps)
> 
> At first I was looking at the Asus X99-E WS, however given my configuration, I think this will be overkill for me, however I always favoured more PCIe slots (gives you a wider choice of card placement).
> Then after doing some more research, I discovered the Asus X99 Deluxe, Asus X99 Pro and Asus X99-S.
> 
> If I did my research correct, the main difference between the Deluxe, Pro and S is the extra LAN Port (only on available on Deluxe) and WIFI (only on Deluxe and Pro). I do care, kinda, about the extra LAN port, since I have been using it also on my current MSI board, however it's not a dealbreaker. WIFI I don't need at all. Furthermore I noticed that the Pro-version has "less" PCIe slots. This means, that I will have to decide between the Deluxe and the S version.
> 
> So far, I think I am correct with my findings. Please correct me where I am wrong.
> 
> Okay, from here it's becoming for me more difficult to understand. I am willing to ditch the Auzentech X-Fi Forte PCIe x1 card if that helps. I have no clue on how onboard audio nowadays sound, actually never used onboard audio in the past and I always used "dedicated" audio cards for this. But since I will need the PCIe slots for what I want, I think it's better to ditch it completely.
> 
> Now I will be running the 2x GTX 970's in SLI ofcourse and I expect them both to work at PCIe x16 speeds. That shouldn't be impossible. The Physx card should run at least at PCIe x8 speed. So far this should be possible. Give the information from the Asus website and I quote:
> Source: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99S/specifications/ @ note-section (bottom)
> 
> (actually when I am/was typing this, I made a drawing and I think I got things covered, but don't want to waste this post, so I will continue, to see if I am completely correct)
> 
> So since I will be using 2x videocards in SLI, 1x physx card and 1x M.2 x4 card, I shouldn't use PCIe slot #5 (which is shared with M.2 x4). So I am thinking about installing it like this:
> 
> - PCIe slot #1: GTX 970 (SLI)
> - PCIe slot #2: empty for airflow (or maybe put here the Auzentech X-Fi Forte card?)
> - PCIe slot #3: GTX 970 (SLI)
> - PCIe slot #4: empty for airflow
> - PCIe slot #5: empty for airflow + it's being shared with M.2 x4 card
> - PCIe slot #6: GTX 650 (Physx)
> 
> In this configuration (I can even install the Auzentech X-Fi Forte PCIe x4 card this way), all videocard slots (#1, #3 and #6) will all run at x16 speed, right?
> Also using slot #2 will have no negative impact on the other slots, right? I don't think so, but asking doesn't hurt it.
> 
> Other information; I am planning to run the 5930K at or around 4.5 Ghz (with Kraken X60).
> 
> Sorry about the long post and probably stupid questions, but I always rather be informed well and get my information right, before I buy stuff.
> 
> Just thought of this, while re-reading my own post before submitting it. Won't I run out of "lanes" because of this configration? If so, I might have to re-consider the Asus X99-E WS maybe, or ditch the Auzentech soundcard ofcourse, which was my idea in the first place. Argh.... I hate decisions.
> 
> Thank you for your answers, input and (future) ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to bump, but....
Click to expand...

The 5930k is 40 pcie lanes which as per your setup should give you 32 lanez 2 x 16x for the graphics in sli which would leave you with one 8x lane.

Thus the Asus X99 Pro or Deluxe may be good for wgat you trying to run.

Coming from a Gigabyte G1 Sniper 5 which has good onboard sound I must say in my opinion that certain onboard sound on motherboards are not all that bad. The sound I get from X99 Pro appear to be good. Then again I stand by the point that sound is a relative concept as you have many things which impacts on what you hear.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panakyr*
> 
> there is relation because pcie 2.0 ,asmedia sata and the 2 lower usb 3.0 ports share the same "bandwidth"
> the manual says so


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delancyst*
> 
> I am running a Deluxe board and my Device Manager looks about the same as yours.
> 
> 
> I did also notice though, the *"This accessory may not be supported."* error seems to ONLY appear when the iPhone has reached 100% charge.


I haven't understood if on a working motherboard we should have two eXtensible USB 3.0 controller,
the intel one and the asmedia one.

Should we have two eXtensible controller or only one ?


----------



## broncogr

My RVE shows 2 in device manager, an Intel and an Asmedia one.
Latest drivers installed for the Asmedia 1.16.22.0


----------



## kx11

so my local Hardware shop told me i bought an underclocked RAMs and that's why the MB isn't reading more than 8gb

the part i bought ( G.Skill 2400 - 16gb 4x4 ) but he told me i should buy the 3000mhz model !!!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so my local Hardware shop told me i bought an underclocked RAMs and that's why the MB isn't reading more than 8gb
> 
> the part i bought ( G.Skill 2400 - 16gb 4x4 ) but he told me i should buy the 3000 model !!!


your local hardware shop is trying to make a sale, dont believe them.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> your local hardware shop is trying to make a sale, dont believe them.


i thought so , but what is it ?!!

why can't this board read any ram not plugged in D1-D2 slots ?!! it's a sudden thing btw , usually it reads 16gb in slots D1-D2-B1-B2


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I haven't understood if on a working motherboard we should have two eXtensible USB 3.0 controller,
> the intel one and the asmedia one.
> 
> Should we have two eXtensible controller or only one ?




Two eXtensible USB 3.0 controllers should be listed. One from ASMedia and one from Intel. It should look just like the above image.

When the bug hits you only lose the ASMedia eXtensible USB 3.0 controller and one USB Root Hub (xHCI).



You should be actively bouncing between these two states. The majority of the time my system looks like picture one. After certain random resumes from sleep it looks like picture two, but after about an hour (I haven't precisely timed it yet) it looks like picture one again (I don't have to take any active steps to fix the quirk).

Your top 8 USB 3.0 ports should still work when it happens. Your case front panel USB 3.0 should also work just fine. It should only be the bottom two USB 3.0 that have trouble.

I would accuse it of being some like a cold solder joint that fixes itself when the PC warms up, but I'm finding that the vast majority of the time even when the PC wakes up cold the controller is working. I also can't imagine our cases/motherboards are getting hot enough for that kind of thermal expansion to even occur.


----------



## panakyr

NewBitmapImage.jpg 199k .jpg file


i agree i have both asmedia and intel but i have only one usb root hub (xhci) and all the ports work fine.
How did you update bios?
The last update i did was through usb flashback from the back usb port with a usb stick and i solved all my problems


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panakyr*
> 
> NewBitmapImage.jpg 199k .jpg file
> 
> 
> i agree i have both asmedia and intel but i have only one usb root hub (xhci) and all the ports work fine.
> How did you update bios?
> The last update i did was through usb flashback from the back usb port with a usb stick and i solved all my problems


My last BIOS update (1103) was done using USB Flashback.

There really should be two USB Root Hub (xHCI) showing up in Device Manager or so I would think. Each one ties back to their respective controller and they use a different driver as compared to the controller.

ASMedia:


Intel:


I still haven't disabled the ASMedia 106SE SATA controller as you referenced earlier, Panakyr.

Legit Reviews says the X99 Deluxe has three ASMedia 1042 controllers, but that doesn't seem correct. This Review gives the impression there's just one controller. There are two ASMedia 1074 Hubs, which presumably convert each port of the 1042 controller into four, but that leaves the X99 Deluxe two ports short. So the whole thing is sort of confusing; I'm not understanding how this board has it's signaling laid out for the backplate USB 3.0.

If there is only one 1042 controller powering the entire I/O backplate, then when the quirk I displayed in images above occurs (the ASMedia controller disappears, but the 1074 hubs stay visible), shouldn't the entire ten ports stop working? That's not what's happening, the top six ports I use all continue to functional seamlessly.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so my local Hardware shop told me i bought an underclocked RAMs and that's why the MB isn't reading more than 8gb
> 
> the part i bought ( G.Skill 2400 - 16gb 4x4 ) but he told me i should buy the 3000mhz model !!!


What a scumbag!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> your local hardware shop is trying to make a sale, dont believe them.


Exactly this! LOL jeeeesus!


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> If there is only one 1042 controller powering the entire I/O backplate, then when the quirk I displayed in images above occurs (the ASMedia controller disappears, but the 1074 hubs stay visible), shouldn't the entire ten ports stop working? That's not what's happening, the top six ports I use all continue to functional seamlessly.


When I woke up my PC this morning (cold) it didn't exhibit the bug. Just a moment ago I had to cycle my PC in and out of sleep (warm) four times to finally make the bug happen. Behavior doesn't really fit with a solder joint problem.



My USB keyboard, USB mouse, USB 3.0 sticks, and USB Blu-ray drive use the top six ports. The Xbox 360 Controller is plugged into port USB port 9 (the bottom two ports).

As you can see the top six ports are working perfectly (I've confirmed the top eight are fine), meanwhile the ASMedia controller, ASMedia root hub, and the Xbox 360 controller have disappeared. In about an hour I'll be able to show you that those devices have suddenly turned back on. I'd really like to understand the layout of this board.

I suspect a lot more X99 Deluxe users can make their system see this quirk, but it is so random to trigger (as I noted it took me four back to back sleep attempts to make this happen), it self-corrects, and if they aren't using the bottom two ports they'll never be impacted.

Presumably the top eight ports are managed by the two ASM1074 hubs, but I was under the impression that the ASM1042 controller powered those hubs.

Edit: Right about one hour later the problem has now fixed itself. Went into the device manager and told it to "Scan for hardware changes" and everything re-appeared. All I did preceding that was computer/surf the web/play a game.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panakyr*
> 
> NewBitmapImage.jpg 199k .jpg file
> 
> 
> i agree i have both asmedia and intel but i have only one usb root hub (xhci) and all the ports work fine.
> How did you update bios?
> The last update i did was through usb flashback from the back usb port with a usb stick and i solved all my problems


Your ports works because you have the Asmedia XHCI Usb Controller listed in the device manager


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> 
> 
> Two eXtensible USB 3.0 controllers should be listed. One from ASMedia and one from Intel. It should look just like the above image.
> 
> When the bug hits you only lose the ASMedia eXtensible USB 3.0 controller and one USB Root Hub (xHCI).
> 
> 
> 
> You should be actively bouncing between these two states. The majority of the time my system looks like picture one. After certain random resumes from sleep it looks like picture two, but after about an hour (I haven't precisely timed it yet) it looks like picture one again (I don't have to take any active steps to fix the quirk).
> 
> Your top 8 USB 3.0 ports should still work when it happens. Your case front panel USB 3.0 should also work just fine. It should only be the bottom two USB 3.0 that have trouble.
> 
> I would accuse it of being some like a cold solder joint that fixes itself when the PC warms up, but I'm finding that the vast majority of the time even when the PC wakes up cold the controller is working. I also can't imagine our cases/motherboards are getting hot enough for that kind of thermal expansion to even occur.


I really don't know if RMA this board, buy another brand or stuck with this bugged deluxe.


----------



## Intel8888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> When I woke up my PC this morning (cold) it didn't exhibit the bug. Just a moment ago I had to cycle my PC in and out of sleep (warm) four times to finally make the bug happen. Behavior doesn't really fit with a solder joint problem.
> 
> 
> 
> My USB keyboard, USB mouse, USB 3.0 sticks, and USB Blu-ray drive use the top six ports. The Xbox 360 Controller is plugged into port USB port 9 (the bottom two ports).
> 
> As you can see the top six ports are working perfectly (I've confirmed the top eight are fine), meanwhile the ASMedia controller, ASMedia root hub, and the Xbox 360 controller have disappeared. In about an hour I'll be able to show you that those devices have suddenly turned back on. I'd really like to understand the layout of this board.
> 
> I suspect a lot more X99 Deluxe users can make their system see this quirk, but it is so random to trigger (as I noted it took me four back to back sleep attempts to make this happen), it self-corrects, and if they aren't using the bottom two ports they'll never be impacted.
> 
> Presumably the top eight ports are managed by the two ASM1074 hubs, but I was under the impression that the ASM1042 controller powered those hubs.
> 
> Edit: Right about one hour later the problem has now fixed itself. Went into the device manager and told it to "Scan for hardware changes" and everything re-appeared. All I did preceding that was computer/surf the web/play a game.


I can confirm that the ASMedia controller does not seem to be controlling any USB ports on the backplate on my Asus X99 Deluxe mobo. I've disabled the controller in BIOS and yet those USB 3.0 ports continue to work fine.

You can also see this in Windows' Device Manager, where all connected USB devices will be listed under Intel's USB 3.0 controller and never the ASMedia one, even if the controller is enabled.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> I suspect a lot more X99 Deluxe users can make their system see this quirk, but it is so random to trigger (as I noted it took me four back to back sleep attempts to make this happen), it self-corrects, and if they aren't using the bottom two ports they'll never be impacted.


any other users experiencing this problem?


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intel8888*
> 
> I can confirm that the ASMedia controller does not seem to be controlling any USB ports on the backplate on my Asus X99 Deluxe mobo. I've disabled the controller in BIOS and yet those USB 3.0 ports continue to work fine.
> 
> You can also see this in Windows' Device Manager, where all connected USB devices will be listed under Intel's USB 3.0 controller and never the ASMedia one, even if the controller is enabled.


Thank you. You gave me a flash of insight with your response. The Details tab in Device Manager can list parent devices.

The two ASM1074 hubs are listed under two entries in the Device Manager: Generic SuperSpeed USB Hub

ASM1074 Device ID:
USB\VID_174C&PID_3074&REV_0001

Parent Device:
USB\ROOT_HUB30\4&34be82cc&0&0

That Parent Device identifier ties back to USB Root Hub (xHCI) with a location on the Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller
USB\ROOT_HUB30&VID8086&PID8D31&REV0005

The X99 PCH has 6 USB 3.0 ports built into it. Now everything makes sense. Four of the ports were evenly divided up amongst two front panel USB 3.0 headers on the motherboard. The final two ports were split and each tied to their own ASM1074 hub in order to power the eight USB ports on the back of the board (2x4).

The ASM1042A controller has one of the eight PCIe 2.0 lanes from the PCH fed into it to power USB port 9 and 10 at the very bottom of the USB backplate. According to ASMedia the 1042A has firmware that can be integrated into the BIOS. So it's not inconceivable that this is a firmware bug.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I really don't know if RMA this board, buy another brand or stuck with this bugged deluxe.


If it is a firmware bug then an RMA is just going to result in the same problem. A different brand would for sure not have this problem, as the ASM1042 controller is firmly at fault here. Thing is, even if it is a firmware bug, it might takes months to fix (not inconceivable it might be six or more). That assumes someone at Asus even notices. Raja doesn't seem to be in this thread anymore and I have little faith that Asus E-mail Support can or would forward something like this to the BIOS developers.

What makes this worse is that it even if the programmers working on the X99 firmware know about this, they might be stuck waiting on the programmers who work on the firmware at their sister company of ASMedia to fix the 1042 firmware to resolve the bug. Hence why I say this might take a very long time to get fixed.

At this point I'd like some more people to try and bug their X99 Deluxe system and confirm the same thing. The more people who confirm the better the odds that this is a firmware bug and not bad hardware. Just sleep the box over and over again and keep checking the device manager to see if the ASMedia controller has disappeared.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Raja doesn't seem to be in this thread anymore and I have little faith that Asus E-mail Support can or would forward something like this to the BIOS developers.


Hello

Raja is busy with CES. For an issue such as this contact your local ASUS support representative and ask if this can be duplicated in-house. Thank you.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> What a scumbag!!!
> Exactly this! LOL jeeeesus!


at least he tried to help


----------



## Silent Scone

@Praz,

Sitting down this evening I had a cold shut down on boot. Not had one for awhile since stabilising cache (what I thought was indefinitely). Did HCI for 1000% only recently too to rule out the memory with an issue I was experiencing with my work suite. Is this normally cache related? Seems linked to it at least. It's been completely fine, so all I've done is put an additional 10mv on top of cache voltage. Cache overclocking is definitely a tad unpredictable, and I've had no previous Haswell setups before to experiment with in the past.


----------



## hmcindie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> I would test another PSU... If everything works then RMA that thing back to Corsair.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-might-not-want-to-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu


Update on my situation:

Problem seems to be solved, it was indeed the PSU. Changed the Corsair RM1000 to a Fractal Design PSU and now machine has been stable for two days straight...

Damn you Corsair!


----------



## newls1

on my 4790k i had the cold shut down issue too, i believe it was cache related but refused to pump more then 1.2v to the Vring so i actually dropped the uncore to 40x and used stock Vring voltage.. after that I never had a cold shut down, or regular shut down..


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @Praz,
> 
> Sitting down this evening I had a cold shut down on boot. Not had one for awhile since stabilising cache (what I thought was indefinitely). Did HCI for 1000% only recently too to rule out the memory with an issue I was experiencing with my work suite. Is this normally cache related? Seems linked to it at least. It's been completely fine, so all I've done is put an additional 10mv on top of cache voltage. Cache overclocking is definitely a tad unpredictable, and I've had no previous Haswell setups before to experiment with in the past.


...hey Silent-Scone (Happy 2015 btw), just a side-note as you wait for Praz

...did you shut down the PSU completely (or had a power-outage) by any chance with the system that was 'off' before you booted ? Every time my PSU has been 'off'' completely, Asus R V Ex and Max VII Formula will both start to boot, then shut down completely on their own, then reboot normally


----------



## Silent Scone

Hi bud, yeah this is normal for a cold boot. It had already done the first power cycle, I was faffing about with paperwork after this and it turned off on it's own accord. Honestly I'm asking a question to which I already know the answer, I was just wondering if Praz could offer an explanation as to why Haswell's IVR does this. Simply turning off is pretty unhelpful









I'm fairly certain it is cache instability. The thing that annoys me about cache overclocking is you can use the machine and even stress test for a number of hours, but weeks down the line something will show it's ugly head to tell you it's in fact not stable.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @Praz,
> 
> Sitting down this evening I had a cold shut down on boot. Not had one for awhile since stabilising cache (what I thought was indefinitely). Did HCI for 1000% only recently too to rule out the memory with an issue I was experiencing with my work suite. Is this normally cache related? Seems linked to it at least. It's been completely fine, so all I've done is put an additional 10mv on top of cache voltage. Cache overclocking is definitely a tad unpredictable, and I've had no previous Haswell setups before to experiment with in the past.


I think it may be related to how much voltage we are pumping into the cache on these asus boards. Early haswell days, nobody would go over 1.2V on the cache. Now with Devil's canyon and Haswell-E, people are pushing 1.35V+ on the cache, and I think it's the high voltage in itself that's causing random wierd instabilities.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I think it may be related to how much voltage we are pumping into the cache on these asus boards. Early haswell days, nobody would go over 1.2V on the cache. Now with Devil's canyon and Haswell-E, people are pushing 1.35V+ on the cache, and I think it's the high voltage in itself that's causing random wierd instabilities.


My cache wasn't stable lol. I've been testing out 4Ghz as a happy medium and it's been fine however a retest of cache in AIDA suggests otherwise, so have pumped it up from 1.2 to 1.23v. I'm not a fan of putting in excess of 1.3v into cache either. There are mixed views on high ring voltage still. It is in actual fact tempting to not overclock cache at all, but it has quite a drastic knock-on to memory bandwidth.


----------



## greg1184

So I finished up my build with the x99-Deluxe. I turn it on and... nothing. I see code 00 on the mother board. I reseat the CPU, try again, same thing. I flash the latest BIOS and once again code 00. This is very annoying. I was reluctant to go with ASUS this time around and it seems to be biting me on the butt. I am debating whether to RMA it with newegg or with ASUS. Too bad Newegg has no advanced RMA. Should have went with amazon that has no stupid replacement only policy.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @Praz,
> 
> Sitting down this evening I had a cold shut down on boot. Not had one for awhile since stabilising cache (what I thought was indefinitely). Did HCI for 1000% only recently too to rule out the memory with an issue I was experiencing with my work suite. Is this normally cache related? Seems linked to it at least. It's been completely fine, so all I've done is put an additional 10mv on top of cache voltage. Cache overclocking is definitely a tad unpredictable, and I've had no previous Haswell setups before to experiment with in the past.


Hello

Could well be cache instability. At times it can be difficult to dial in especially with higher memory speeds. All may be well when testing for stability because the cache is not being accessed at point of failure. With 3000MHz memory speeds and default cache voltage and speed I can pass all stability testing however Luxmark errors out in the RealBench stability test. A 0.020V cache voltage increase stops the errors.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> So I finished up my build with the x99-Deluxe. I turn it on and... nothing. I see code 00 on the mother board. I reseat the CPU, try again, same thing. I flash the latest BIOS and once again code 00. This is very annoying. I was reluctant to go with ASUS this time around and it seems to be biting me on the butt. I am debating whether to RMA it with newegg or with ASUS. Too bad Newegg has no advanced RMA. Should have went with amazon that has no stupid replacement only policy.


I created a Newegg RMA label and will RMA the CPU and the motherboard. Hopefully this will not be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Could well be cache instability. At times it can be difficult to dial in especially with higher memory speeds. All may be well when testing for stability because the cache is not being accessed at point of failure. With 3000MHz memory speeds and default cache voltage and speed I can pass all stability testing however Luxmark errors out in the RealBench stability test. A 0.020V cache voltage increase stops the errors.


That's interesting to know, I was attempting this very thing you were describing out of curiosity earlier on and receiving BF at post with 3000mhz DRAM frequency and default cache frequency and voltage.

It was in fact cache instability (flagged in AIDA64 cache test even though it hadn't previously) even though all appeared well. Have increased cache voltage for 4Ghz from 1.2 to 1.23v. I've been trying different frequencies over the Christmas period to see what works best, and 4ghz seems to be the one to aim for. To match my core frequency of 4.375 on 125 strap I need at _least_ 1.35v and I'm not sure that's unconditional.

Cache is definitely the most tricky part of this platform


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> So I finished up my build with the x99-Deluxe. I turn it on and... nothing. I see code 00 on the mother board. I reseat the CPU, try again, same thing. I flash the latest BIOS and once again code 00. This is very annoying. I was reluctant to go with ASUS this time around and it seems to be biting me on the butt. I am debating whether to RMA it with newegg or with ASUS. Too bad Newegg has no advanced RMA. Should have went with amazon that has no stupid replacement only policy.


Check you 8 pin connection on the mother board. 00 means that the CPU can't boot.


----------



## newls1

What can a typical 5820k @ 4.4Ghz shoot for cache speed wise? should 4ghz be obtainable with 1.2V or less? My CPU is coming from silicon lottery does 4.4Ghz @ 1.275v and 1.87v VCCIN. I know on the 4790k i had 4.0GHz cache speed was SIMPLE to stabilze, I guess 2011-3 is a little more difficult???


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Check you 8 pin connection on the mother board. 00 means that the CPU can't boot.


That was definitely connected. It took a lot to disconnect the cable it so that I can remove the motherboard. Already made an RMA with newegg for the CPU and the motherboard.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> That was definitely connected. It took a lot to disconnect the cable it so that I can remove the motherboard. Already made an RMA with newegg for the CPU and the motherboard.


Every person I've seen on all the forums with a 00 code had to RMA. I got my 00 code while looking around in the bios, pc just shut down and 00 on the re-boot. Both board and CPU were dead.... I did my first RMA through newegg and it went very well.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Every person I've seen on all the forums with a 00 code had to RMA. I got my 00 code while looking around in the bios, pc just shut down and 00 on the re-boot. Both board and CPU were dead.... I did my first RMA through newegg and it went very well.


what mobo was it that u were using?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's interesting to know, I was attempting this very thing you were describing out of curiosity earlier on and receiving BF at post with 3000mhz DRAM frequency and default cache frequency and voltage.
> 
> It was in fact cache instability (flagged in AIDA64 cache test even though it hadn't previously) even though all appeared well. Have increased cache voltage for 4Ghz from 1.2 to 1.23v. I've been trying different frequencies over the Christmas period to see what works best, and 4ghz seems to be the one to aim for. To match my core frequency of 4.375 on 125 strap I need at _least_ 1.35v and I'm not sure that's unconditional.
> 
> Cache is definitely the most tricky part of this platform


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> What can a typical 5820k @ 4.4Ghz shoot for cache speed wise? should 4ghz be obtainable with 1.2V or less? My CPU is coming from silicon lottery does 4.4Ghz @ 1.275v and 1.87v VCCIN. I know on the 4790k i had 4.0GHz cache speed was SIMPLE to stabilze, I guess 2011-3 is a little more difficult???


I've been running uncore @ 4.16GHz with a cache offset of .424 translating to 1.354v or thereabouts for many days, RealBenched for about 3.5 hours. No problems cold booting or sleeping. Getting to it was tedious, and yes they are small windows. Had to tune both vcache & vccsa.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've been running uncore @ 4.16GHz with a cache offset of .424 translating to 1.354v or thereabouts for many days, RealBenched for about 3.5 hours. No problems cold booting or sleeping. Getting to it was tedious, and yes they are small windows. Had to tune both vcache & vccsa.


That is a lot of cache voltage for 4.16! I've had no issues with cold booting every day since Christmas. So a 30mv bump should suffice hopefully. Cold boot shut downs would be almost guaranteed for example if you try something like 4.4-4.5 at 1.15v - 1.2v

You're right however both this and SA are tricky to dial in.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> what mobo was it that u were using?


WS-E


----------



## HHawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> The 5930k is 40 pcie lanes which as per your setup should give you 32 lanez 2 x 16x for the graphics in sli which would leave you with one 8x lane.
> 
> Thus the Asus X99 Pro or Deluxe may be good for wgat you trying to run.
> 
> Coming from a Gigabyte G1 Sniper 5 which has good onboard sound I must say in my opinion that certain onboard sound on motherboards are not all that bad. The sound I get from X99 Pro appear to be good. Then again I stand by the point that sound is a relative concept as you have many things which impacts on what you hear.


Thank you for the reply. Appreciated.

Well I think the Asus X99-S would be sufficient as I don't need the WIFI and I think I can live without the extra ethernet port.

The only downside I can think of, which is with all X99-S, Pro and Deluxe boards, is when I don't like the onboard sound, for whatever reason, I cannot insert the Auzentech X-Fi Forte PCIe card. This is because I have already used up all available PCIe lanes. Or I run "everything" at 8x (videocards) and 4x (audiocard).

Uhmz... Decisions... :S

Ofcourse I can completely avoid this by going for the more expensive X99-E WS...

Why is everything always so difficult. Haha.

//edit #1

Also forgot that I am planning to run a M.2. 4x storage device. Which is also not possible with a "regular" X99 board. Sigh.

//edit #2

On second thought; given the price difference between the Asus X99-S and Asus X99-E WS (almost 200 Euro for me), I could settle with running everything at 8x. That way I can use all videocards; 2x GTX 970 (SLI) and 1x GTX 650 Ti (Physx) all at 8x PCIe 3.0 speed (which is more than enough) and also install the Auzentech X-Fi Forte card which runs at 4x PCIe and install a M.2. 4x storage device.

If I go for this option, as described above, will I get any problems or suffer from bottlenecks?

//edit #3

Decided to keep my current motherboard and get some better ram along with an used 4960X. Seems to be a better and cheaper "upgrade" for me. A big thank you for the people who provided me answers nevertheless...


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> At this point I'd like some more people to try and bug their X99 Deluxe system and confirm the same thing. The more people who confirm the better the odds that this is a firmware bug and not bad hardware. Just sleep the box over and over again and keep checking the device manager to see if the ASMedia controller has disappeared.


there are a lot of asus lovers here, few people complain about bugs


----------



## kamyk155

Sorry for my bad english.

I have my first RVE and get 00 code (zero zero) after bios copying from 1 to 2.
Mobo just totally died - both bioses code 00 (zero zero). I try to blink flash them using USB method - nothing.
Send old mobo to RMA and get new one - now problems with stability (writing now about them on rve owners thread) on bios 901 - I think because of ASMEDIA HDD controler or FASTBOOT (still testing)
On this "new" mobo bios2 is dead too from the begining - code 00. Copy working 901 bios from 1 to 2 don't help. Bios 2 still 00 and dead.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> So @[email protected], I put together a Has-E build using a 5820K and a Asus X99-A. Ran fine @ stock all day Friday. Benched it using AIDA and Realbench and it ran fine. Windows 8.1 BTW.
> 
> OC'd it using the OC Tune in the BIOS and ran it for about an hour, same tests, no problem.
> 
> Reset bios to stock, reboot, no problems. Everything looks good.
> 
> OC'd to 4.5 with 1.314 cV and 1.9 iV RAM set to XMP (Crucial Ballistics 2400 CL16 4x4 16GB)
> 
> No problems. Boots fine, runs AIDA no problem for an hour. Realbench no problem.Temps are inline (watercooled) starts at mid to high 50's and settles at mid 60's at load. AWESOME! Everything is great!Start to install some software (Steam, Origin) you know. It's time to see some Crysis or BF4 on this thing!
> 
> Reboot, NO POST, NO Fans. Q-Code AF. CPU light is lit. Red.
> 
> DANG! Clear CMOS. Same code "AF;" No Post, No Fans. Start removing components one at a time. Same problem. Down to CPU, Mobo and PSU. Same problem. Code AF, no post no fans.
> 
> Started RMA on board, change my mind, returned it to Amazon.com and went ahead and bought the X99 Deluxe. I usually never low-ball on my mobo's. Always an Asus and always a deluxe or higher. Got the board today.
> 
> SAME PROBLEM. Code AF, no post, no fans. Time to RMA my CPU?? Yeah.
> 
> What in the heck is code AF? I know what the manual says, but "Exit boot services event" is pretty non-descript.
> 
> Got to be the CPU right? I've tried with two PSU's: an eVGA Supernova 1200 P2 and a Seasonic Platinum Series 1000W. Same on both
> 
> Both boards were updated to latest BIOS per their respective support download pages.


@Ryncrash and @[email protected]

It was definitely the CPU. Got my replacement today and it booted right up, no problem.

Stress testing now at stock using 1103 BIOS on the X99-Deluxe. Though still getting some 'no cpu fan' weirdness, even though I hit F1, go into bios and it reports RPMs on the fan?!?!?!?! What tha?!?!?!

Have to say, on a side note, I'm loving this Phanteks Enthoo Luxe white. It's just beautiful and such an efficient layout. I've got 3 Laing D5's in there and you wouldn't know it!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> @Ryncrash and @[email protected]
> 
> It was definitely the CPU. Got my replacement today and it booted right up, no problem.
> 
> Stress testing now at stock using 1103 BIOS on the X99-Deluxe. Though still getting some 'no cpu fan' weirdness, even though I hit F1, go into bios and it reports RPMs on the fan?!?!?!?! What tha?!?!?!
> 
> Have to say, on a side note, I'm loving this Phanteks Enthoo Luxe white. It's just beautiful and such an efficient layout. I've got 3 Laing D5's in there and you wouldn't know it!!!!


Change Fan Speed Low Limit to a lower value or disable it in UEFI. The fan speed is below the Fan Speed Low limit threshold so throwing an error.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Change Fan Speed Low Limit to a lower value or disable it in UEFI. The fan speed is below the Fan Speed Low limit threshold so throwing an error.


How was Vegas?

/Jel


----------



## newls1

what do you think killed your cpu?


----------



## Silent Scone

I dread to think.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How was Vegas?
> 
> /Jel


I had the flu so not pleasant (still recovering). I'm not a Vegas person really - my partying years are long gone.


----------



## Silent Scone

Ah damn. It's 'going around' at the moment. I meant more for CES than-actual-Vegas. Not my scene either. Would rather go to the Caribbean


----------



## [email protected]

CES was okay - not well aligned with Intel's release schedule for MBs, but we had a few new things to show. Was a good meet and greet op with others in the industry.

Hualien in Taiwan is nice if you like a quieter more removed from society holiday. Highly recommend it.


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there any plan from Asus to release a new "X99 Deluxe" with fixed USB (the current one don't works well) and USB 3.1 and type C?


----------



## Ryncrash

Ok I'm a bit confused.
I recently bought a Asus X99- Deluxe and Intel 5820k
for 2 months I have been running this computer perfectly.
I just now have been randomly getting Error codes AF on start up.

So it go like this. If the computer stays on it runs fine for weeks. Aida64 bench for over 4 hours normal temps nothing. I can play all my game no crashing nothing.
I can even hit the restart button and it restarts perfectly.
Its when I power off the computer and let it sit for more then 5 mins when I power on the computer the mother board shows AF code with a Red led on CPU.

I bypass this by hitting the reset button 10 plus times. At some point it clears the code and kicks on.

It does this with stock settings and OC settings. I can't figure out why.

PC spec

Asus X99 Deluxe
5820k oc @ 4.5 with 1.28v
16 gigs LPX corsair XMP at 2750mhz
GTX 980 sli
NZXT 850watt Gold.

Should I RMA the CPU it seems to be a trend around here. But I"m starting to think that it might not be the CPU since I can run the computer for weeks even months if I don't turn off my computer.
I want to start turning off my computer to save money on the electric bill.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> CES was okay - not well aligned with Intel's release schedule for MBs, but we had a few new things to show. Was a good meet and greet op with others in the industry.
> 
> Hualien in Taiwan is nice if you like a quieter more removed from society holiday. Highly recommend it.


Will keep that in mind. Wait, what intel motherboards? Mainstream riff-raff?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Ok I'm a bit confused.
> I recently bought a Asus X99- Deluxe and Intel 5820k
> for 2 months I have been running this computer perfectly.
> I just now have been randomly getting Error codes AF on start up.
> 
> So it go like this. If the computer stays on it runs fine for weeks. Aida64 bench for over 4 hours normal temps nothing. I can play all my game no crashing nothing.
> I can even hit the restart button and it restarts perfectly.
> Its when I power off the computer and let it sit for more then 5 mins when I power on the computer the mother board shows AF code with a Red led on CPU.
> 
> I bypass this by hitting the reset button 10 plus times. At some point it clears the code and kicks on.
> 
> It does this with stock settings and OC settings. I can't figure out why.
> 
> PC spec
> 
> Asus X99 Deluxe
> 5820k oc @ 4.5 with 1.28v
> 16 gigs LPX corsair XMP at 2750mhz
> GTX 980 sli
> NZXT 850watt Gold.
> 
> Should I RMA the CPU it seems to be a trend around here. But I"m starting to think that it might not be the CPU since I can run the computer for weeks even months if I don't turn off my computer.
> I want to start turning off my computer to save money on the electric bill.


Is the DRAM LED lit? Reseat the CPU and memory if you haven't already. See if you get the same with the memory in auto (2133). A lot of people in here tend to come in saying "well I'm at stock" when they're running XMP and overclocking the memory.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Ok I'm a bit confused.
> I recently bought a Asus X99- Deluxe and Intel 5820k
> for 2 months I have been running this computer perfectly.
> I just now have been randomly getting Error codes AF on start up.
> 
> So it go like this. If the computer stays on it runs fine for weeks. Aida64 bench for over 4 hours normal temps nothing. I can play all my game no crashing nothing.
> I can even hit the restart button and it restarts perfectly.
> Its when I power off the computer and let it sit for more then 5 mins when I power on the computer the mother board shows AF code with a Red led on CPU.
> 
> I bypass this by hitting the reset button 10 plus times. At some point it clears the code and kicks on.
> 
> It does this with stock settings and OC settings. I can't figure out why.
> 
> PC spec
> 
> Asus X99 Deluxe
> 5820k oc @ 4.5 with 1.28v
> 16 gigs LPX corsair XMP at 2750mhz
> GTX 980 sli
> NZXT 850watt Gold.
> 
> Should I RMA the CPU it seems to be a trend around here. But I"m starting to think that it might not be the CPU since I can run the computer for weeks even months if I don't turn off my computer.
> I want to start turning off my computer to save money on the electric bill.


you need more VCSSA.
2750MHz on what strap?


----------



## Ryncrash

Yes the CPU led is lit. Dram hasn't ever given me a issue.


----------



## Ryncrash

Yes the CPU led is lit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> you need more VCSSA.
> 2750MHz on what strap?


Strap 125


----------



## Neutr1no

Hi guys,

Just started playing with my new X99 rig yesterday and thought I'd ask you opinion...
My rig: X99-Deluxe; 5820K with NH-D14; ripjaws4 4x4GGB 2800Mhz CL16 @ 1.20V

Managed quite easily to get stable 4250Mhz (125x34) with XMP enabled on my ripjaws running @ 1750.

I did have to manually set DRAM voltage to 1.25V. Leaving everything auto (so optimized degaults) and just enable XMP resulted in 1.20V 2800Mhz on 125 strap and not getting through Post with infinite restart loop (so I can't give Qcode). These modules are rated @ 1.20V though. Anyone else getting them working on 1.20V @ 2800 on 125 strap? as normally hynix are mostly rated 1.30V at these clocks right? Could it be because the CPU mem controller likes a bit more voltage on these clocks rather than the RAM itself or would you consider tweaking something else like VCCSA? I suppose setting 100 strap will only result in less stability right? Or should I give it a try?

For the core voltage I started at manual 1.20V but was able to lower to 1.10V and still pass short AIDA64 stress test (didn't have the time yet for more elaborate testing). If I am not mistaking 4250Mhz is quite good result for 1.10V correct? Load temps seem to be mid 50s to low 60s with NH-D14 so I do have some more headroom, but tend to be kinda freaky about temps...

When setting adaptive voltage I ended up on offset 0.15V and OC 1.00V actually resulting in 1.12V under AIDA64 stress test. Offset anything lower than 0.15V gives me BSOD under stress test. Could try lowering OC just a tad more...

I did notice some strange things. Probably you guys can explain:

- just enabeling XMP (and upping DRAM voltage) sets 125 strap as expected, but when leaving core voltage to auto it sets it fix at 1.20V. Doesn't even seem to matter what max multiplier I put. Always getting 1.20 fix. Doesn't seem normal behaviour to me...

- When booting with optimzed defaults, I get very very strange readings for Vcore in AISuite. Going down to 0.000V??? Also idle CPU power in these settings is less than half the wattage then anything I seen when overclocking (with 125 strap at least). Default will give me about 20W idle while anything overclocked will be over 40W. Normal? Some C states are getting disabled by default when overclocking??

Thanks already for reading this far!
Any feedback would be much appreciated.

Best regards,
Stijn


----------



## kenshinco

@[email protected]
Do you know when will we have NVMe support for UEFI in bios?
My friend has a Samsung SM951 NVMe PCIe SSD but keeps getting the reading says it is on AHCI protocol when installing on Win 8.1 through UEFI. The read and write speed got bottleneck on AHCI.
Win 8.1 has native support for NVMe so the problem could lies with the driver in UEFI.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Yes the CPU led is lit. Dram hasn't ever given me a issue.


DRAM has never given you an issue in the OS- It is giving you an issue during BOOT however. Try running the DRAM at a lower speed/looser timings or tuning system agent voltage. Might need to tune cache voltage as well.


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> DRAM has never given you an issue in the OS- It is giving you an issue during BOOT however. Try running the DRAM at a lower speed/looser timings or tuning system agent voltage. Might need to tune cache voltage as well.


You guys might have to explain what Cache voltage is. I have never adjusted that setting and wouldn't even know where to look for it. I can adjust the Dram settings and see if that fixes it.
My problem is this error doesn't happen all the time. I just shut down my computer and it restart perfectly after siting for 15 mins. Then did it again. I believe its a ghost in the machine that is playing jokes.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> You guys might have to explain what Cache voltage is. I have never adjusted that setting and wouldn't even know where to look for it. I can adjust the Dram settings and see if that fixes it.
> My problem is this error doesn't happen all the time. I just shut down my computer and it restart perfectly after siting for 15 mins. Then did it again. I believe its a ghost in the machine that is playing jokes.


Look for a setting called "Cache Voltage" or something similar- it's near all the other voltages that you have been changing and should not be hard for you to find.

Maybe you need to read up a bit more on POST, DRAM training and how the mechanisms can drift to further your understanding.


----------



## Ryncrash

Thank you Raja, I will start there and give a update later.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so suddenly the MB doesn't read 12gb of ram which means it reads only 4gb of ram !!!
> 
> i'm on windows7 , everything seems fine and smooth but 12gb of RAM are missing
> 
> edit : CPU-Z is reading 16gb of ram while windows isn't


Increase SA voltage by .04


----------



## Vindicare

just a question.

i have a rampage V with 2 gtx 780 ti in sli.

I'm getting a lot of noise from the vga cards when in games on the onboard sound card, has anyeone experienced this?

is there anything i can do?

would a essence stx II be better?


----------



## [email protected]

Have you connected the PSU to the molex connector at the lower side of the board? If so, try without, and if not,try with it. Try to route any power or signal cables away from the FP connector as well. You're probably picking up noise from somehwere and it's working it's way to the analog outputs. PSU cross loading noise cane play a part in this as well, although the LPF and ripple rejection of the LDO regulators should take care of most of it - some PSUs generate lower hf hash and ripple when current is drawn.


----------



## Vindicare

the noise only appears when the vgas are in load, during games, it gives a sort of motorbike engine sound hard to describe.

i do have the bottom molex connect i will try without it thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah that means it's either current draw related at PSU rails or radiated noise pickup into the audio area. For the latter, try moving cables around in the case. Only cross signal cables with power cbles at 90 degrees - never run them parallel as it will couple any noise between them.


----------



## newls1

Should i be nervous with the fact i just bought a X99-A board? I keep seeing people posting all these errors upon boot codes and what not. All my new stuff comes by the end of the week and now im getting a little weirded out by thinking the board was a bad choice. I dumped a gigabyte x97 board to move to this platform cause i was just not a fan of gigabyte... praying this goes well for me!


----------



## kenshinco

@[email protected]
Do you know how to UEFI boot from a NVMe device on R5E? So the device can be recognize as NVMe drive not AHCI drive.
Thanks.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> what do you think killed your cpu?


I have NO idea. I've never killed a CPU before and I've been doing this a long time. I go back to the days of CoCo's and Tandy EX's. Building since 486.

I really don't know what I did. I just think I was a bit unlucky.


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Should i be nervous with the fact i just bought a X99-A board? I keep seeing people posting all these errors upon boot codes and what not. All my new stuff comes by the end of the week and now im getting a little weirded out by thinking the board was a bad choice. I dumped a gigabyte x97 board to move to this platform cause i was just not a fan of gigabyte... praying this goes well for me!


Don't be nervous its just the extreme over clocks we are trying to achieve. ASUS boards are by far the best on the market. I have tried just about all of them and ASUS hands down has the best support and build quality. That is just my opinion.
I have 3 of them ROG 990fx, ROG z97 and X99 deluxe and all amazing.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Don't be nervous its just the extreme over clocks we are trying to achieve. ASUS boards are by far the best on the market. I have tried just about all of them and ASUS hands down has the best support and build quality. That is just my opinion.
> I have 3 of them ROG 990fx, ROG z97 and X99 deluxe and all amazing.


This.

I've used ASUS boards for years exclusively. Problems, in my experience, are an anomaly.


----------



## newls1

great to know guys, THANKS. im certainly not looking for anything xtreme. my 5820k was bought from silicon lottery and runs 4.4ghz @ 1.275vcore and 1.87vccin... I dont care for a mhz faster! hopefully board will take kindly to that moderate OC


----------



## Vindicare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Should i be nervous with the fact i just bought a X99-A board? I keep seeing people posting all these errors upon boot codes and what not. All my new stuff comes by the end of the week and now im getting a little weirded out by thinking the board was a bad choice. I dumped a gigabyte x97 board to move to this platform cause i was just not a fan of gigabyte... praying this goes well for me!


I bought a rampage V that was dead on arrival, very unlucky i guess.

that being said, i only use Asus boards ever since they first appeared here in my country, with my first pentium if i'm not mistaken and that is really ancient.
Ever since then i don't even know how many boards i have had, buit allways with 0 problems.


----------



## CaptnNemo

Hey guys,

Just wanted to know what you think about my results...I'm not the most experienced in OC. I did some minor voltage adjustments and was able to get the below results with bench marking with OCCT for an hour. Highest temps peaked at 84 while the average temps for that hour was between 70-80 degrees on all cores.

Should I try to push it more and if so what exactly and if not should I consider myself lucky to have it stable at that speed since over a month now with 0 crashes whatsoever. Been gaming and all...

Thanks a lot


----------



## Ryncrash

If it was me I would lower you boot strap just a little back to 126 and bump the core ratio to 36
at 127.9 you might run into a couple of issue later.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Increase SA voltage by .04


can you explain more ?


----------



## CaptnNemo

Ok, would I need to adjust any voltages or just leave em like it is ?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptnNemo*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to know what you think about my results...I'm not the most experienced in OC. I did some minor voltage adjustments and was able to get the below results with bench marking with OCCT for an hour. Highest temps peaked at 84 while the average temps for that hour was between 70-80 degrees on all cores.
> 
> Should I try to push it more and if so what exactly and if not should I consider myself lucky to have it stable at that speed since over a month now with 0 crashes whatsoever. Been gaming and all...
> 
> Thanks a lot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> If it was me I would lower you boot strap just a little back to 126 and bump the core ratio to 36
> at 127.9 you might run into a couple of issue later.


yeah - the pcie bus load is probably best tested with realbench... but 127.9 is a DMI of 102 so it might be okay.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutr1no*
> 
> Anyone else getting them working on 1.20V @ 2800 on 125 strap?


My Corsair LPX2800MHz uses hynix, I can easily be 100% stable on 125 strap, 127.5MHz BLCK @ 2800MHz but I need to bump VCSSA to 1.2V.
Quote:


> I did notice some strange things


.

No problem, deluxe is full of strange things, I related a list of 14 strange things








Quote:


> Probably you guys can explain:
> 
> - just enabeling XMP (and upping DRAM voltage) sets 125 strap as expected, but when leaving core voltage to auto it sets it fix at 1.20V. Doesn't even seem to matter what max multiplier I put. Always getting 1.20 fix. Doesn't seem normal behaviour to me...


It does the same on my board, asus is not smart, he thinks that 1.2V is the correct voltage for everything








Quote:


> - When booting with optimzed defaults, I get very very strange readings for Vcore in AISuite. Going down to 0.000V??? Also idle CPU power in these settings is less than half the wattage then anything I seen when overclocking (with 125 strap at least). Default will give me about 20W idle while anything overclocked will be over 40W. Normal? Some C states are getting disabled by default when overclocking??


This does not happen on my deluxe. Have you got other software running that reads temp, voltage, fan speed?
If yes, close all this software, AiSuite don't like to work in a team.
I add that AiSuite is the only good software I have seen in X99 (bios included), it works good and it has the best reading on the effective VCORE, input voltage, vcssa, cache voltage.


----------



## CaptnNemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - the pcie bus load is probably best tested with realbench... but 127.9 is a DMI of 102 so it might be okay.


What is a DMI ? ..lol..sorry for the ignorance


----------



## Neutr1no

Thx for the reply @sblantipodi

So i am seeing strange Vcore readings... going down to 0,000V but also other way too low voltages like 0,3xxV or whatever other low value.

I am only getting these readings with following conditions:
- CPU idle and fully throttled down to ×12
- Bios optimized defaults (Vcore on auto)

Not getting any 'strange' readings while overclocking even when idle (Vcore either manual or adaptive). Neither when the cpu is throttled up or significantly active.

I use both AIsuite and aida64, but i don't believe that's the issue either. It's only Vcore value acting strange and i get similar readings on both even with the other one closed...

BTW what do you guys think of 4250Mhz (125x32) @ 1.100V? Always got dud cpu's before, but i think this one could be quite promising. Or is it common to hit 4.25G @ 1.100V?

Thx


----------



## Silent Scone

You'll see 0v vcore in AIsuite if you're running a manual voltage with C states. As an example.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutr1no*
> 
> Thx for the reply @sblantipodi
> 
> So i am seeing strange Vcore readings... going down to 0,000V but also other way too low voltages like 0,3xxV or whatever other low value.
> 
> I am only getting these readings with following conditions:
> - CPU idle and fully throttled down to ×12
> - Bios optimized defaults (Vcore on auto)
> 
> Not getting any 'strange' readings while overclocking even when idle (Vcore either manual or adaptive). Neither when the cpu is throttled up or significantly active.
> 
> I use both AIsuite and aida64, but i don't believe that's the issue either. It's only Vcore value acting strange and i get similar readings on both even with the other one closed...
> 
> BTW what do you guys think of 4250Mhz (125x32) @ 1.100V? Always got dud cpu's before, but i think this one could be quite promising. Or is it common to hit 4.25G @ 1.100V?
> 
> Thx


mine require 1.3V and is not even 100% stable at that frequency.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> mine require 1.3V and is not even 100% stable at that frequency.


no cpu is 100% stable while overclocked.


----------



## Neutr1no

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You'll see 0v vcore in AIsuite if you're running a manual voltage with C states. As an example.


I thought indeed it could have something to do with those C states but still...
This is how it looks like:

Weird isn't it? Stable part is while stressing.

Like mentioned before, only encountered while idle with optimized default bios settings. None of this while overclocking. Rock stable on manual Vcore and normal behaviour on adaptive Vcore.

Well I don't think I'll see that behaviour ever again, as who runs these things at stock speed with default bios settings anyways...









Screenshot below shows 4.250G @ 1.10V









Believe I should be very happy with this. Curious how far it will go at 1.20V...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptnNemo*
> 
> What is a DMI ? ..lol..sorry for the ignorance


yeah, sorry - DMI is the bus speed. BCLK divided by strap.


----------



## Ryncrash

Thank you Raja,

I did what you said I loosened the timing and rolled back the overclock on the memory.
Now I don't get any AF boot post codes. I have been able to power off my computer unplug it and start a cold boot perfectly.








I was able to change some voltages in my overclock also so now i'm running at 4.4ghz @ 1.3 Memory is at 2666 which i'm perfectly fine with that.
the difference in 2666 and 2800 isn't noticeable.


----------



## [email protected]

Good to hear.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Thank you Raja,
> 
> I did what you said I loosened the timing and rolled back the overclock on the memory.
> Now I don't get any AF boot post codes. I have been able to power off my computer unplug it and start a cold boot perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to change some voltages in my overclock also so now i'm running at 4.4ghz @ 1.3 Memory is at 2666 which i'm perfectly fine with that.
> the difference in 2666 and 2800 isn't noticeable.


No problems with DRAM you say


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No problems with DRAM you say


LOL well I figured after everyone telling me to check it I did. Well it pay's to listen sometimes.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no cpu is 100% stable while overclocked.


mine is because I put the correct voltage at the correct frequency with the correct temperture.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> mine is because I put the correct voltage at the correct frequency with the correct temperture.


It's not possible to be "100% stable." Eventually, a bit that's supposed to be a 0 will be a 1. It could take days, weeks, months, years, or centuries for this error to occur, but it will eventually occur.


----------



## demps709

I'm not sure if this has been answered before but I haven't been able to find any info on it. Would the white I/O cover that the Deluxe and Pro have fit on an x99-A?

If so is there anywhere I can buy one? Thanks


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demps709*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been answered before but I haven't been able to find any info on it. Would the white I/O cover that the Deluxe and Pro have fit on an x99-A?
> 
> If so is there anywhere I can buy one? Thanks


Hello

The cover cannot be purchased.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> It's not possible to be "100% stable." Eventually, a bit that's supposed to be a 0 will be a 1. It could take days, weeks, months, years, or centuries for this error to occur, but it will eventually occur.


I agree with this, for 100% stable I mean that is mostly unprobable that my load create a cash or error that is not recoverable by OS.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demps709*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been answered before but I haven't been able to find any info on it. Would the white I/O cover that the Deluxe and Pro have fit on an x99-A?
> 
> If so is there anywhere I can buy one? Thanks


The mounting holes are there. I think Asus uses the same pcb throughout the entire x99 atx series.


----------



## demps709

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The cover cannot be purchased.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> The mounting holes are there. I think Asus uses the same pcb throughout the entire x99 atx series.


Hmm, I wonder if I can get one somewhere.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demps709*
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if I can get one somewhere.


Check for b grade. You're not likely to pick up one of a dead board as they're obviously mostly under warranty.


----------



## sblantipodi

Just for reference in this thread.
I'm getting another 5930K for free,
my current 5930K on Deluxe can do 4.2GHz @ 1.3V. hope the next will do better.


----------



## technics614

Still having issues with the USB on the Rampage V. My external drive sometimes drops out for no apparent reason. I've performed numerous troubleshooting steps including disabling power management on the USB hubs in dev manager, disabling the ASmedia USB and SATA controller in the BIOS, numerous diffrernt combinations of BIOS settings relating to USB. Using several different ports etc. Still drops out. Seatools long test passes the drive itself.

The drive works fine on my EVGA x58 760 classified on USB 2.0 as well as when connected to the USB 3.0 pcie card installed on that system.

Any ideas?


----------



## Jpmboy

anybody know if the M.2 drive on an R5E can be disabled (would be a PIA to remove it)? I'm trying to load W10 without the "would you like to save your current files.. etc". Just want to do a clean install of it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> anybody know if the M.2 drive on an R5E can be disabled (would be a PIA to remove it)? I'm trying to load W10 without the "would you like to save your current files.. etc". Just want to do a clean install of it.


Hello

There is no setting to disable the M.2 slot. However if the option in the UEFI is set to auto and you temporarily install a video card or other device that is at least x8 in the PCIEx8_ 4 slot the M.2 slot should be disabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is no setting to disable the M.2 slot. However if the option in the UEFI is set to auto and you temporarily install a video card or other device that is at least x8 in the PCIEx8_ 4 slot the M.2 slot should be disabled.


thanks Praz. Yeah - I couldn't find any bios switch for that slot, an unfortunately the M.2 slot on the R5E places the SSD right under the tail end of the graphics cards.
Good suggestion! I have a 550Ti laying around here somewhere, sold all my sound cards (except one - but it's in use, buried in an HTPC







).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Good suggestion! I have a 550Ti laying around here somewhere, sold all my sound cards (except one - but it's in use, buried in an HTPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Hello

Please see above. A sound card will not work as the inserted device needs to be x8 or x16.


----------



## newls1

Inside the Asus X99-A UEFI, where is the VCCIO voltage setting at? Is it the same as system agent voltage? the cpu i bought from silicon lottery states 4.4GHz @ 1.275vcore and 1.87vccio.. trying to learn inside the bios what vccio is called so i can set it properly. Also, last question i swear! I believe they keep the cache ring @ 30x multi for a 3ghz spped, but i want to try to bring the cache speed to a 40x multi if possible, which of these voltages do i need to adjust to try to stabilize the cache speed hoping for a 40x multi. This is just a random pic i found of the bios settings, these are not my settings http://www.overclockersclub.com/vimages/asus_x99_a/733.jpg


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Please see above. A sound card will not work as the inserted device needs to be x8 or x16.


Will use a fourth gfx card.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Inside the Asus X99-A UEFI, where is the VCCIO voltage setting at? Is it the same as system agent voltage? the cpu i bought from silicon lottery states 4.4GHz @ 1.275vcore and 1.87vccio..


Hello
No SA voltage is not the same as VCCIO. It is CPU System Agent Voltage. There are a couple of VCCIO voltages and neither of them are anywhere close to the voltage you list. Need to find a different monitoring utility that properly reports the values being looked at.


----------



## newls1

is 1.87vccio within the realm of safety still?

this looks more like it!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> is 1.87vccio within the realm of safety still?
> 
> this looks more like it!


I think you are looking for vccin, which is called cpu input voltage on your board. You shouldn't need to change vccio.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I think you are looking for vccin, which is called cpu input voltage on your board. You shouldn't need to change vccio.


I do have to change vccio, silicon lotto 5820k i bought said i need 1.87vccio and 1.275vcore for the cpu i purchased

**EDIT** you are correct, i need VCCIN, not vccio... ty for catching that. I cant seem to find that in the bios, is it called something else?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> I do have to change vccio, silicon lotto 5820k i bought said i need 1.87vccio and 1.275vcore for the cpu i purchased
> 
> **EDIT** you are correct, i need VCCIN, not vccio... ty for catching that. I cant seem to find that in the bios, is it called something else?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> ...which is called cpu input voltage on your board.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> I do have to change vccio, silicon lotto 5820k i bought said i need 1.87vccio and 1.275vcore for the cpu i purchased
> 
> **EDIT** you are correct, i need VCCIN, not vccio... ty for catching that. I cant seem to find that in the bios, is it called something else?


Here's what you need to set:


----------



## newls1

thank you sir!


----------



## pdalover

Frinds, can someone confirm that i can run GTX 970 in 2nd slot at full x16 speed on ASUS x99A with 5820 motherboard?


----------



## F4ze0ne

Does the bios freeze for anyone when using the qfan manual fan profile? Every time I try to manually create a profile by adjusting the graph, the bios freezes...

It also freezes if I click on the box where it shows the fan rpm under the monitor tab.

I'm using the latest bios 1203.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdalover*
> 
> Frinds, can someone confirm that i can run GTX 970 in 2nd slot at full x16 speed on ASUS x99A with 5820 motherboard?


no you can not, 5820k only has 28 pci-e lanes. you will need a 5930k or 5960x


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdalover*
> 
> Frinds, can someone confirm that i can run GTX 970 in 2nd slot at full x16 speed on ASUS x99A with 5820 motherboard?


You need at least a 5930K as stated above.


----------



## Neutr1no

Hi all,

I seem to be having some issues in getting my OC stable on X99-Deluxe with 5820K on 125x34 with adaptive voltage. While i did not encounter any issue yet at manual 1.120v for both Vcore and Vcache, yesterday i got freeze during idle on adaptive 0.150V+1.000V. With that setting i get about 0.9V during idle at x12 and i think that's not enough for 125 strap. Auto voltage setting sets fix 1.20v when on 125 strap. Also if i am not mistaking, i noticed already overshoot to 1.140V when getting near x34 before finally settling on 1.120V during full load. Adding more offset will only give me more overshoot i think right? Does this mean adaptive is not ideal for this 4.25G OC on 125 strap? What is minimal expected voltage needed for 125 strap to be stable (at low multiplier)? Should i revert back to manual 1.120V? Will overclock on 100 strap with adaptive be easyer to get stable?

so many questions and so little time to find answers myself by trial and error...

maybe you guys can put me on the right track...

Any feedback would be much appreciated!


----------



## [email protected]

Adaptive is best used on the 100 "strap". The minimum and step load voltages programmed into the power control unit are better suited to the 100 setting.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutr1no*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I seem to be having some issues in getting my OC stable on X99-Deluxe with 5820K on 125x34 with adaptive voltage. While i did not encounter any issue yet at manual 1.120v for both Vcore and Vcache, yesterday i got freeze during idle on adaptive 0.150V+1.000V. With that setting i get about 0.9V during idle at x12 and i think that's not enough for 125 strap. Auto voltage setting sets fix 1.20v when on 125 strap. Also if i am not mistaking, i noticed already overshoot to 1.140V when getting near x34 before finally settling on 1.120V during full load. Adding more offset will only give me more overshoot i think right? Does this mean adaptive is not ideal for this 4.25G OC on 125 strap? What is minimal expected voltage needed for 125 strap to be stable (at low multiplier)? Should i revert back to manual 1.120V? Will overclock on 100 strap with adaptive be easyer to get stable?
> 
> so many questions and so little time to find answers myself by trial and error...
> 
> maybe you guys can put me on the right track...
> 
> Any feedback would be much appreciated!


Hello

Adaptive can only work using the 100 strap. And if "0.150V+1.000V" are your entered adaptive values those would also be incorrect if using the 100 strap. One will find plenty of info regarding the use of adaptive voltages in this thread.


----------



## Neutr1no

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Adaptive can only work using the 100 strap. And if "0.150V+1.000V" are your entered adaptive values those would also be incorrect if using the 100 strap. One will find plenty of info regarding the use of adaptive voltages in this thread.


Hi Praz, [email protected],

Thx for the reply!

I can't be far from being stable though at this adaptive setting 0.150V+1.000V on 125 strap as it was working fine for several hours before it froze while idle.
Altough any voltage I add to that will only give me more voltage than needed at full speed/load... shame, as I like to put as little voltage as possible to keep degradation minimal...









So that leaves only Manual setting for 125 strap (as offset with +0.15 or higher will give even higher voltage at full speed right?)

I still have a few more things I would like to have clarified... I do read around but these info are hard to fnd... srry for my stupidity...
- Why is adaptive 0.150+1.00 a wrong setting by definition? Are my suspicions right about the overshoot when nearing max multiplier?
- Should I consider myself lucky if I get 5820K stable 125x34 at manual 1.120V?
- More and more I think i should forget about 125 strap and try pushing on 100 strap. Do you agree and how far can I expect to be able to push my G.skill 2800 CL16 to rated speed with 100 strap? It used to be impossible to go over 2400 on 100 strap with older bios....

Thx alot for your help!


----------



## [email protected]

A few things - not going to answer everything but this should set you on the right track:

1) Adaptive voltage is the voltage applied when the CPU ratio is a Turbo ratio.

2) To set the adaptive voltage one types the voltage level that one wishes to use directly into the adaptive voltage box. So if under full load with Turbo, if you wanted the load voltage to be around 1.15V, you would type 1.15V into the adaptive box in UEFI.

3) The 100 strap is difficult to get stable with 2666, 2800 and 3000. 3200 is actually very easy on the 100 strap and good memory modules. If your DRAM cannot be made stable on the 100 strap you will need to choose between the two straps and accept one of the limitations - its that simple.

-Raja


----------



## Jpmboy

For an adaptive vcore of 1.120V at load, select "adaptive" set 5mV in offset and 1.115V in Adaptive voltage. the total will appear in the next field down in the bios. Adaptive cache is not working (for me at least) - use offset or manual for cache voltage. be sure to have speedstep enabled and Balanced selected as your windows power setting (or just set min proc state to 0% in advanced settings) - else there is nothing to "adapt" to


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> Does the bios freeze for anyone when using the qfan manual fan profile? Every time I try to manually create a profile by adjusting the graph, the bios freezes...
> 
> It also freezes if I click on the box where it shows the fan rpm under the monitor tab.
> 
> I'm using the latest bios 1203.


I'm also using 1203, and have all fans adjusted in manual using the bios Q-Fan with no problems, some as PWM and some as DC. Works great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> A few things - not going to answer everything but this should set you on the right track:
> ...
> 3) The 100 strap is difficult to get stable with 2666, 2800 and 3000. 3200 is actually very easy on the 100 strap and good memory modules. If your DRAM cannot be made stable on the 100 strap you will need to choose between the two straps and accept one of the limitations - its that simple.
> 
> -Raja


Hmmm, I'm running DDR4-3120 using 125 strap - now I'm tempted to try 100 strap @ DDR4-3200 ...

Is there any actual advantage of using 100 strap over 125? I've been working on my HT display / processor calibration workflow for a couple of days, but am tempted by this potential project







.


----------



## [email protected]

Bad dram ratios are bad on any strap. If you know which ones they are, there is no real difference to using one strap over another. You cant use the 3200 ratio on any other strap as it would be over ddr4-4000.


----------



## newls1

can someone please make sure ill be ok here... using my asus x99-a motherboard, as long as i stay under ddr2666 speeds, using the 100bclk is the best strap to use correct? im getting confused


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> can someone please make sure ill be ok here... using my asus x99-a motherboard, as long as i stay under ddr2666 speeds, using the 100bclk is the best strap to use correct? im getting confused


Is your system working okay? If it is, pay no attention to what is being posted.


----------



## Silent Scone

Using 1.25 doesn't really have any performance benefit that I can tell over 100 strap other than helping to dictate what memory divider to use. On X79 it was the only way I could get my 4960x to 4.8.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> can someone please make sure ill be ok here... using my asus x99-a motherboard, as long as i stay under ddr2666 speeds, using the 100bclk is the best strap to use correct? im getting confused


I addition to what Scone pointed out, there's no real "best strap" to use, they just provide different options on the x99 platform ATM.. so, if you want to use adaptive voltage - it's 100 strap. What memory kit are you using?

(fill out rigbuilder - link in my sig)


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Bad dram ratios are bad on any strap. If you know which ones they are, there is no real difference to using one strap over another. You cant use the 3200 ratio on any other strap as it would be over ddr4-4000.


Yikes!







:







Right of course









Maybe I will give strap 100 + DDR4-3200 a try. What the hell


----------



## Neutr1no

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For an adaptive vcore of 1.120V at load, select "adaptive" set 5mV in offset and 1.115V in Adaptive voltage...


That's a no-go on 125 strap I can tell you... Anything under 0.12 offset means instant BSOD for me... Even 0.15 offset gave me freeze while idle at x12 (although only after several hours) and I believe I have a very good sample for 5820K.

Problem to get adaptive stable at 125 strap is (and plz correct me if i am wrong) that it seems to be based on multiplier value and is actually designed for 100 strap multipliers and thus you need quite some offset voltage to get the CPU stable while throttled down on 125 strap (in my case >0.15V). The OC voltage you set will only kick in at high multiplier, but before that, the high offset you need will cause overshoot when below max multiplier (overshoot > offset + OC voltage). I believe that's the reason why everyone is saying adaptive is not good for 125 strap.

Thats what I am thinking at least... Seems hard to get clear info on this... Only thing I know for sure is that I saw 1.138V Vcore while logging into win7, but only get 1.120V while stress testing.

All that aside, i am not far from stable at 125x34 with 0.150+1.000V.... froze only after hours and surpassed several short stress tests as well.

Work + kid + wife leaves little time... To be honest I didn't even run long enough stress test on 125x34 with manual 1.12V to be completely sure of 'stability'. Also, because i never expected to be even near stable at this low voltage, I want to go higher to see how far it will go with 1.20-1.25V.

Need to think what to do...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutr1no*
> 
> That's a no-go on 125 strap I can tell you... Anything under 0.12 offset means instant BSOD for me... Even 0.15 offset gave me freeze while idle at x12 (although only after several hours) and I believe I have a very good sample for 5820K.
> 
> Problem to get adaptive stable at 125 strap is (and plz correct me if i am wrong) that it seems to be based on multiplier value and is actually designed for 100 strap multipliers and thus you need quite some offset voltage to get the CPU stable while throttled down on 125 strap (in my case >0.15V). The OC voltage you set will only kick in at high multiplier, but before that the high offset you need will cause overshoot when below max multiplier (overshoot > offset + OC voltage). I believe that's the reason why everyone is saying adaptive is not good for 125 strap.
> 
> Thats what I am thinking at least... Seems hard to get clear info on this... Only thing I know for sure is that I saw 1.138V Vcore while logging into win7, but only get 1.120V while stress testing.
> 
> All that aside, i am not far from stable at 125x34 with 0.150+1.000V.... froze only after hours and surpassed several short stress tests as well.
> 
> Work + kid + wife leaves little time... To be honest I didn't even run long enough stress test on 125x34 with manual 1.12V to be completely sure of 'stability'. Also, because i never expected to be even near stable at this low voltage, I want to go higher to see how far it will go with 1.20-1.25V.
> 
> Need to think what to do...


Hello

What can I say. You can lead a horse to water but ............................


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Is your system working okay? If it is, pay no attention to what is being posted.


I dont have my pieces yet, still on the big brown truck


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I addition to what Scone pointed out, there's no real "best strap" to use, they just provide different options on the x99 platform ATM.. so, if you want to use adaptive voltage - it's 100 strap. What memory kit are you using?
> 
> (fill out rigbuilder - link in my sig)


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211912 that's the ram ill be using


----------



## Neutr1no

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> What can I say. You can lead a horse to water but ............................


Srry Praz, I'm just a freak.. Still seems hard to get answer as for why it's not working, but you're right! I probably should let it go and settle with either manual voltage on 125 strap or adaptive on 100.

Thx for trying anyway


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutr1no*
> 
> That's a no-go on 125 strap I can tell you... Anything under 0.12 offset means instant BSOD for me... Even 0.15 offset gave me freeze while idle at x12 (although only after several hours) and I believe I have a very good sample for 5820K.
> 
> Problem to get adaptive stable at 125 strap is (and plz correct me if i am wrong) that it seems to be based on multiplier value and is actually designed for 100 strap multipliers and thus you need quite some offset voltage to get the CPU stable while throttled down on 125 strap (in my case >0.15V). The OC voltage you set will only kick in at high multiplier, but before that, the high offset you need will cause overshoot when below max multiplier (overshoot > offset + OC voltage). I believe that's the reason why everyone is saying adaptive is not good for 125 strap.
> 
> Thats what I am thinking at least... Seems hard to get clear info on this... Only thing I know for sure is that I saw 1.138V Vcore while logging into win7, but only get 1.120V while stress testing.
> 
> All that aside, i am not far from stable at 125x34 with 0.150+1.000V.... froze only after hours and surpassed several short stress tests as well.
> 
> Work + kid + wife leaves little time... To be honest I didn't even run long enough stress test on 125x34 with manual 1.12V to be completely sure of 'stability'. Also, because i never expected to be even near stable at this low voltage, I want to go higher to see how far it will go with 1.20-1.25V.
> 
> Need to think what to do...


things would be much easier for ya if you used strap 100 with adaptive voltage.









I see you figured that out already.







Praz explained this some months ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> What can I say. You can lead a horse to water but ............................












can't make 'em swim?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211912 that's the ram ill be using


good ram for <$200. might be tricky to get them to 3200... ya never know. I've heard of some of the early crucial 2133 kits are running 3200 - may be that the early ICs were all the same?


----------



## Neutr1no

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> things would be much easier for ya if you used strap 100 with adaptive voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you figured that out already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praz explained this some months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't make 'em swim?


I'm more like a mule... more stubborn


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good ram for <$200. might be tricky to get them to 3200... ya never know. I've heard of some of the early crucial 2133 kits are running 3200 - may be that the early ICs were all the same?


im not looking to OC them that high! Just want a nice 4.4ghz from my cpu and a nice 3.8+ cache ratio.. that would make my happy.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutr1no*
> 
> Srry Praz, I'm just a freak.. Still seems hard to get answer as for why it's not working, but you're right! I probably should let it go and settle with either manual voltage on 125 strap or adaptive on 100.
> 
> Thx for trying anyway


I'm using offset instead of manual CPU core @ 125 strap and find better stability at lower voltages than using straight manual. Give it a try, start with .8 offset and work up or start with .11 and work up & down in .005v steps. And the sweet spot may be in a .001v range, so if you find a relatively good place in a .005 step, go up or down in .001 from there. As always YMMV







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> im not looking to OC them that high! Just want a nice 4.4ghz from my cpu and a nice 3.8+ cache ratio.. that would make my happy.


cool. a very good ram kit! (might do 3200 tho at reasonable 24/7 voltage







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutr1no*
> 
> I'm more like a mule... more stubborn


)









lol - we have a donkey (companion for 2 horses so we can ride one and not cause havok







) they're actually smart-stubborn (little rascals!)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> I dont have my pieces yet, still on the big brown truck


I would not worry about things too much for now then. Wait until you get the system. Not all CPUs are the same and a few can handle the difficult memory ratios without needing adjustments.


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> can someone please make sure ill be ok here... using my asus x99-a motherboard, as long as i stay under ddr2666 speeds, using the 100bclk is the best strap to use correct? im getting confused


I'm using corsair vengeance 2666 CL15 and x99 Pro 100 strap i haven't OC ram but my 5960x at 4.5 and im fine. Just make sure you update to latest BIOS


----------



## VPII

@[email protected] I'll be doing some dry ice testing with my 5930k on an Asus X99 Pro. I won't be clocking the memory all that much just want to see what the cpu can do on the board. Currently running 4.5ghz at 1.3vcore with uncore the same speed at 1.35v.

My only concern is the power management as I see it go as high as 67c under full load which is a little higher than the highest core temp. I am however talking about 27c to 30c ambient at present in here in SA. I know that the -65c or so from dry ice would usually cool also the surrounding components which is why good insolation and 2 or 3 days drying is a must.

Anyways if you not at liberty to answer, I do understand but I'll doing this regardless...


----------



## [email protected]

I'm not exactly sure what the question is but I'll take a wild stab at an answer regardless.

Those temps are perfectly acceptable and understandable given the ambient temps - nothing to be concerned of that I can see. Plus if you are worried about temps you can always place a fan near the VRM heatsinks.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> I'm using corsair vengeance 2666 CL15 and x99 Pro 100 strap i haven't OC ram but my 5960x at 4.5 and im fine. Just make sure you update to latest BIOS


yes sir, thanks


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what the question is but I'll take a wild stab at an answer regardless.
> 
> Those temps are perfectly acceptable and understandable given the ambient temps - nothing to be concerned of that I can see. Plus if you are worried about temps you can always place a fan near the VRM heatsinks.


Thanks, it was sort of the question. Sorry for not being more clear about it. I'll place a 120mm fan to blow over it while going a little higher but also keep an eye on the temps. Thanls again. Looking forward to trying dice on this setup.


----------



## calhawk2000

A new X99-DELUXE bios 1203 is now up on Asus website.


----------



## RyuConnor

*BIOS 1203 issues*:

*1. Qfan Tuning*:
Monitor > Qfan Tuning > Doesn't work for Asus Fan Extension Card

*2. Fast boot/USB*:
Boot > Fast Boot > USB Support > Disabled
Save & Exit
Boot into Windows 8.1 with Updates
Open Device Manager
Universal Serial Bus controllers
Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enchanced Host Controller #2 - 8D2D
Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enchanced Host Controller #1 - 8D26
Device Manager should report no problems
Restart Windows
Open Device Manager
Universal Serial Bus controllers
*!*Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enchanced Host Controller #2 - 8D2D
*!*Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enchanced Host Controller #1 - 8D26
Both controllers now have a yellow bangs beside them.

The Fast Boot/USB feature works flawlessly on the P9X79 Deluxe, it has been broken on the X99 Deluxe since launch.

*3. ASM1042A USB Controller*:
Sleep Windows 8.1 with Updates
Wake Windows 8.1
Check Device Manager
Repeat until ASMedia xHCI controller disappears
Wait roughly an hour
Check Device Manager
Scan for Hardware Changes
ASMedia xHCI controller reappears

Disabling the X4_1 slot or leaving it on Auto doesn't help
Disabling or enabling the ASM106SE SATA controller doesn't help
Disabling and enabling the ASM1042A does help


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> *BIOS 1203 issues*:
> 
> *1. Qfan Tuning*:
> Monitor > Qfan Tuning > Doesn't work for Asus Fan Extension Card
> 
> *2. Fast boot/USB*:
> Boot > Fast Boot > USB Support > Disabled
> Save & Exit
> Boot into Windows 8.1 with Updates
> Open Device Manager
> Universal Serial Bus controllers
> Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enchanced Host Controller #2 - 8D2D
> Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enchanced Host Controller #1 - 8D26
> Device Manager should report no problems
> Restart Windows
> Open Device Manager
> Universal Serial Bus controllers
> *!*Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enchanced Host Controller #2 - 8D2D
> *!*Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enchanced Host Controller #1 - 8D26
> Both controllers now have a yellow bangs beside them.\
> The Fast Boot/USB feature works flawlessly on the P9X79 Deluxe, it has been broken on the X99 Deluxe since launch.


I'm not having any of those issues
maybe you should try flashing again


----------



## rolllin

I cant find X99-DELUXE bios 1203 under windows 8.1 64bit and i found it under windows 8.1 32bit , windows 8 64bit , windows 7 64-32bit is there any difference


----------



## sblantipodi

is there a more detailed changelog of the new 1203 BIOS for X99 Deluxe?
latest 1103 BIOS sayed "Improved stability" and it broked the optimized phase, what should we expect to be broken this time?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> *BIOS 1203 issues*:
> 
> *1. Qfan Tuning*:
> Monitor > Qfan Tuning > Doesn't work for Asus Fan Extension Card
> 
> *2. Fast boot/USB*:
> Boot > Fast Boot > USB Support > Disabled
> Save & Exit
> Boot into Windows 8.1 with Updates
> Open Device Manager
> Universal Serial Bus controllers
> Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enchanced Host Controller #2 - 8D2D
> Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enchanced Host Controller #1 - 8D26
> Device Manager should report no problems
> Restart Windows
> Open Device Manager
> Universal Serial Bus controllers
> *!*Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enchanced Host Controller #2 - 8D2D
> *!*Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enchanced Host Controller #1 - 8D26
> Both controllers now have a yellow bangs beside them.
> 
> The Fast Boot/USB feature works flawlessly on the P9X79 Deluxe, it has been broken on the X99 Deluxe since launch.
> 
> *3. ASM1042A USB Controller*:
> Sleep Windows 8.1 with Updates
> Wake Windows 8.1
> Check Device Manager
> Repeat until ASMedia xHCI controller disappears
> Wait roughly an hour
> Check Device Manager
> Scan for Hardware Changes
> ASMedia xHCI controller reappears
> 
> Disabling the X4_1 slot or leaving it on Auto doesn't help
> Disabling or enabling the ASM106SE SATA controller doesn't help
> Disabling and enabling the ASM1042A does help


i assume you reinstalled the chipset drivers (new ones?)


----------



## RyuConnor

Video Demonstration of bugs (crappy camera)

Qfan Tuning ignores the Fan Extension Card:





Fast Boot with USB Initialization Disabled eventually breaks the USB 2.0 Controller:





ASM1042A Controller randomly disappearing after Sleep:





Aside from these little quirks the board is fast and super stable.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Video Demonstration of bugs (crappy camera)
> 
> Qfan Tuning ignores the Fan Extension Card:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast Boot with USB Initialization Disabled eventually breaks the USB 2.0 Controller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASM1042A Controller randomly disappearing after Sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from these little quirks the board is fast and super stable.


Hello

You can use the link below to forward your videos.

http://support.asus.com/ServiceHome.aspx?SLanguage=en


----------



## bastian

Does anyone know if 1203 fixes the Power Phases settings from always being maxed out?


----------



## kx11

that Bios didn't do anything to my RAM problem


----------



## MikeSp

In following this classic 4.2 GHz OC'ing guide, I carefully followed each part which was not difficult since the CPU strap was already 125 MHz and the BCLK Frequency was already 127.3 as per the XMP settings defaulted to after both the 1103 and 1203 BIOS updates with my G.Skill 2800 memory. The default Core Ratio was 30 producing a 3.8 GHz OC. The OC'ing guide listed below indicates to change the Core Ratio to 34 which is all that I had left to do. I left the Vcore at the Auto default of 1.20 and saw no need to change that to manual mode since it was already defaulting to 1.20 and pressed F10 and allegedly saved it.

BUT WAIT -- the 34 multiplier did NOT STAY -- it went back to 30. I tried a second time and again, it defaulted back to 30 after allegedly saving the settings by pressing F10.

HOW do I get the 34 multiplier to STAY?

Thanks

Easy 4.2GHz OC Guide:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYjlVR2kzYkVvMFE/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there a more detailed changelog of the new 1203 BIOS for X99 Deluxe?
> latest 1103 BIOS sayed "Improved stability" and *it broked the optimized phase*, what should we expect to be broken this time?


Interesting.....

I heard that X99 Deluxe had an early history of killing board along with your cpu due to some phase bugs...

So the released bios fix sounds like a brute force override rather than real fix if it breaks other things....









Should we avoid the Deluxe board for now as it seems Asus admitted the burnt problem is only on their Deluxe model.

v2.0 incoming?

How about their X99S, which looks like the Deluxe without the wireless addons...?


----------



## Silent Scone

People hear a lot of things, that's how misinformation gets spread.


----------



## dansi

The story is here though http://www.legitreviews.com/asus-releases-important-uefi-update-x99-deluxe-motherboard-owners_152413

By Asus own admission too...


----------



## TonyJ

Got my build done and was up and running fine. Setting up the software environment when it flashed black and wouldn't post. qcode is 00 and the board is obviously dead... Damn. Hadn't overclocked it yet or anything... Raja sent me the RMA email contact, so I'll get on it tomorrow.

ASUS X99-DELUXE, i7-5820k, air-cooled w/Noctua NH-U12 S, 32GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 2400 (8x4GB), Gigabyte GTX 760 OC w/4GB, 2x 850 EVO - 250GB SSD, 2x WD Black 4TB Hard Drives, XFX XTR 650W 80+ Gold Modular PSU, Obsidian 450D Case, Win 7. Purpose built for Photography and Video workflow in Adobe CC. 250GB SSD for OS and apps, 250GB for Photoshop/Premiere scratch disk, 4TB data drive.


----------



## litster

Hi everyone. I built an 5960X system with Asus x99 Deluxe with 32GB of Cruical Ballistix Sport DDR4 (8x4GB, not overclocked). The Asus x99 Deluxe motherboard has been working well. I have been running short term stress to see what ranges the CPU can do before I do longer term stability tesing. Here is what I have so far:

4GHz
- 1.16V: BSOD running AIDA64
- 1.17V: AIDA64 can run for 30 mins (then I shut down and test a different voltage)
- 1.19V: runs AIDA64 fine for 20 mins

4.1GHz
- 1.20V: BSOD running AIDA64
- 1.22V: has run 20 mins of AIDA64

4.2GHz
- 1.25V BSOD running AIDA64
- 1.28V passes AIDA64 for 53 mins

4.3GHz
- 1.31V passes AIDA for 40 mins

CPU temp is about 55C and H100i temp is around 40C while running AIDA64 stress.
For individual cores, they are at 63C, 61C, 66C, 64C, 66C, 67C, 57C under 100% load. In UEFI it is set to 1.22V. In AIDA64 CPUID shows 1.232V.

Are these temps okay? I would be happy if I can get 4.1GHz stable at 1.20V or lower. My 5960X seems like not to be a good overclocker.

Any suggestion as to how I could possibly get it to 4.1GHz and 1.20V stable on the x99 Deluxe? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> In following this classic 4.2 GHz OC'ing guide, I carefully followed each part which was not difficult since the CPU strap was already 125 MHz and the BCLK Frequency was already 127.3 as per the XMP settings defaulted to after both the 1103 and 1203 BIOS updates with my G.Skill 2800 memory. The default Core Ratio was 30 producing a 3.8 GHz OC. The OC'ing guide listed below indicates to change the Core Ratio to 34 which is all that I had left to do. I left the Vcore at the Auto default of 1.20 and saw no need to change that to manual mode since it was already defaulting to 1.20 and pressed F10 and allegedly saved it.
> 
> BUT WAIT -- the 34 multiplier did NOT STAY -- it went back to 30. I tried a second time and again, it defaulted back to 30 after allegedly saving the settings by pressing F10.
> 
> HOW do I get the 34 multiplier to STAY?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Easy 4.2GHz OC Guide:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYjlVR2kzYkVvMFE/edit?usp=sharing


Check the onboard TPU switch is not enabled. The way you describe XMP being enabled by default leads one to believe you have activated the onboard XMP switch and possibly the TPU switch as well.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Hi everyone. I built an 5960X system with Asus x99 Deluxe with 32GB of Cruical Ballistix Sport DDR4 (8x4GB, not overclocked). The Asus x99 Deluxe motherboard has been working well. I have been running short term stress to see what ranges the CPU can do before I do longer term stability tesing. Here is what I have so far:
> 
> 4GHz
> - 1.16V: BSOD running AIDA64
> - 1.17V: AIDA64 can run for 30 mins (then I shut down and test a different voltage)
> - 1.19V: runs AIDA64 fine for 20 mins
> 
> 4.1GHz
> - 1.20V: BSOD running AIDA64
> - 1.22V: has run 20 mins of AIDA64
> 
> 4.2GHz
> - 1.25V BSOD running AIDA64
> - 1.28V passes AIDA64 for 53 mins
> 
> 4.3GHz
> - 1.31V passes AIDA for 40 mins
> 
> CPU temp is about 55C and H100i temp is around 40C while running AIDA64 stress.
> For individual cores, they are at 63C, 61C, 66C, 64C, 66C, 67C, 57C under 100% load. In UEFI it is set to 1.22V. In AIDA64 CPUID shows 1.232V.
> 
> Are these temps okay? I would be happy if I can get 4.1GHz stable at 1.20V or lower. My 5960X seems like not to be a good overclocker.
> 
> Any suggestion as to how I could possibly get it to 4.1GHz and 1.20V stable on the x99 Deluxe? Thanks.


You may just need more Vcore (assuming failures are not coming from DRAM or cache). The temps are okay.


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You may just need more Vcore (assuming failures are not coming from DRAM or cache). The temps are okay.


Thanks Raja. I guess I will have to settle with 4.1GHz at 1.22Vcore.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> The story is here though http://www.legitreviews.com/asus-releases-important-uefi-update-x99-deluxe-motherboard-owners_152413
> 
> By Asus own admission too...


Welcome to September 2014. Sounds like you're coming in at the end of it and not really reading it properly.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Interesting.....
> 
> I heard that X99 Deluxe had an early history of killing board along with your cpu due to some phase bugs...
> 
> So the released bios fix sounds like a brute force override rather than real fix if it breaks other things....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we avoid the Deluxe board for now as it seems Asus admitted the burnt problem is only on their Deluxe model.
> 
> v2.0 incoming?
> 
> How about their X99S, which looks like the Deluxe without the wireless addons...?


this board is not good as many people thinks.
it requires more voltage than other boards to get the same OC, see the latest JayZ2cents review of the AsRock X99 Killer,
the Asrock does the same OC of the Deluxe with 0.05V less that is not a little.
this board does not worth what it cost and it is full of bugs. the most incredible one is that it has problems with USB and no fix has been released.

it is one of the few X99 boards that is not compatible with linux. try to run fedora or ubuntu live on this board and see what it happen.
that's incredible.

Asus does great boards, I can speak for X99 Deluxe only, and X99 Deluxe is not a great board.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Thanks Raja. I guess I will have to settle with 4.1GHz at 1.22Vcore.


It's probably not the best sample out there, but that's more than enough.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> it requires more voltage than other boards to get the same OC, see the latest JayZ2cents review of the AsRock X99 Killer,
> the Asrock does the same OC of the Deluxe with 0.05V less that is not a little.


The Asus boards only require about ~0.01-0.02V more compared to ASRock and MSI at most from my experience, and they always score a little higher in benchmarks at the same clocks. I have never seen a processor require that much more voltage between boards under ambient cooling. Maybe he has a bad board.


----------



## VSG

Or he hasn't spent much time figuring out any details.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> The Asus boards only require about ~0.01-0.02V more compared to ASRock and MSI at most from my experience, and they always score a little higher in benchmarks at the same clocks. I have never seen a processor require that much more voltage between boards under ambient cooling. Maybe he has a bad board.


0.001% more in performance does not justify more voltage.
there are other reviews that shows that asus requires more voltage than other boards to be stable, 0.05V generally and you know how this could make the difference.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> 0.001% more in performance does not justify more voltage.
> there are other reviews that shows that asus requires more voltage than other boards to be stable, 0.05V generally and you know how this could make the difference.


We're talking a ~1% improvement, which could arguably be worth ~0.01V. I have multiple processor samples, and none of them require that much more voltage on Asus boards. I don't know what those reviewers are doing to get those results.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> The Asus boards only require about ~0.01-0.02V more compared to ASRock and MSI at most from my experience, and they always score a little higher in benchmarks at the same clocks. I have never seen a processor require that much more voltage between boards under ambient cooling. Maybe he has a bad board.


To be fair, Asrock has been caught under-reporting Vcore in the past.

Back to the Deluxe, we need confirmation if the phase fix is a real fix or will now permanently disable optimized phase options ...that is until rev2.0....that is the VRM design of the Deluxe has a inherent flaw?

Raja/Praz what says you?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> To be fair, Asrock has been caught under-reporting Vcore in the past.
> 
> Back to the Deluxe, we need confirmation if the phase fix is a real fix or will now permanently disable optimized phase options ...that is until rev2.0....that is the VRM design of the Deluxe has a inherent flaw?
> 
> Raja/Praz what says you?


Mine sits in standard, have no issues with my overclocking capabilities or temps.

I'll take that over being slightly OCD and switching to Asrock where I'll have to reduce my uncore frequency. Worth noting whilst on the subject running higher uncore can also mean you need to increase vcore a notch or two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We're talking a ~1% improvement, which could arguably be worth ~0.01V. I have multiple processor samples, and none of them require that much more voltage on Asus boards. I don't know what those reviewers are doing to get those results.


I would honestly ignore him, it's against forum rules for me to describe why however.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We're talking a ~1% improvement, which could arguably be worth ~0.01V. I have multiple processor samples, and none of them require that much more voltage on Asus boards. I don't know what those reviewers are doing to get those results.


as I told you we are not talking about 0.01V but 0.05V.
have you ever done a test with the same CPU with different boards?
can you post your results?


----------



## Silent Scone

Well now you mention it, yes. Yes he probably has.

Words fail me.


----------



## lopies

I have a Asus X99-A. Is running the voltage without adaptive voltage safe long term? I can get my my rig to run fine at 4.5 with 2133 on the memory on the 100 strap. Anything over that and my rig is not stable. So I have tried the 125 strap and can get my rig to run at 4.376 with my memory at 3000. So far so good with Aida64 and Realbench. I just was not sure if running my pc with the voltage to the cpu constant long term is ok.


----------



## dansi

For ram overclocking, you can try changing the bclk:dram frequency ratio.

Set it to 100:133, and select your ram speed you want to test at.

I find it more flexible than using auto/100:100.

Because it seems X99/HWE IMC gets stressed when you go over 9X dram multiplier.

Setting this ratio allows you to use a lower dram multiplier while keeping your bclk at 100.


----------



## lopies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> For ram overclocking, you can try changing the bclk:dram frequency ratio.
> 
> Set it to 100:133, and select your ram speed you want to test at.
> 
> I find it more flexible than using auto/100:100.
> 
> Because it seems X99/HWE IMC gets stressed when you go over 9X dram multiplier.
> 
> Setting this ratio allows you to use a lower dram multiplier while keeping your bclk at 100.


Thanks dansi. I will give it a go.


----------



## Minedune

Question just upgraded from x58 and that board didn't support TRIM while in RAID 0 i had to use hdderase to manually TRIM then Reload backup image unfortunately HDDerase doesn't work with x99 chipset.

I remember reading that newer boards were going to support this and im reading x99 does can anyone confirm?

edit

Answered my own question, seems to be working.


----------



## lilchronic

ive had both asus and asrock x99 boards and the asus board need's slightly more voltage.

im able to run 1.25v and 1.9 vccin LLC1 for 4.5Ghz on the asrock and on the asus board i needed 1.26v and 1.9vccin LLC9 to run realbench and get ai suite to oc to 4.5Ghz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ive had both asus and asrock x99 boards and the asus board need's slightly more voltage.
> 
> im able to run 1.25v and 1.9 vccin LLC1 for 4.5Ghz on the asrock and on the asus board i needed 1.26v and 1.9vccin LLC9 to run realbench and get ai suite to oc to 4.5Ghz


Assuming this "asus needs more voltage" discussion is based in measurements with a DMM, and not a bios setting or CPUZ? Right? Otherwise it's meaningless.
Either way, it's a moot point since the metric that matters is the current needed to perform the same work.

may also be related to the OC socket... if there really is a measured difference.


----------



## Silent Scone

precisely, picking hairs over mV via software is beyond daft before you go anywhere


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Assuming this "asus needs more voltage" discussion is based in measurements with a DMM, and not a bios setting or CPUZ? Right? *Otherwise it's meaningless*.
> Either way, it's a moot point since the metric that matters is the current needed to perform the same work.
> 
> may also be related to the OC socket... if there really is a measured difference.


yeah i agree, voltage is still so close it dosent really matter.
And i think it's somewhat oc socket but mostly VRM design but i am no expert so idk?








on the asus board i never checked with DMM just aida64 reading. With the asrock board i have now the voltage is spot on to what cpu-z reads and aidia64 read using adaptive voltage set in bios to 1.1v DMM reads up to 1.127v 1.129v depending on what is used to stress test, and cpu-z reads around 1.126v - 1.127v

using manual voltage what you set is what you get cpu-z is pretty much spot on with voltage on this asrock board checked with DMM.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Motherboard model: Asus X99 Deluxe v3

UEFI Version: 1203

CPU: Intel i7-5960x

Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: g.Skill F4-2133C15Q-16GNT 4x4GB

GPU: EVGA GTX 970 4GB SC

SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Corsair Force GT 60GB, Samsung Spinpoint M8 1TB, HP OEM DvD-Burner

PSU: Antec TP-750

USB Devices (model/version number): Razer Naga MMO 2012, Logitech G510, Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless receiver for windows

Monitor: Achieva Shimian IPS-I 27" , ASUS VE258 25"

CPU Cooler: Modded Corsair H50 W/280mm radiator

PC CASE: NZXT Tempest Evo

Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? Windows 8.1 pro (Activated)

Drivers Installed (include version): what... (This is kind of vague)

Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: Negative

System Overclocked (provide details)?
CPU: 4Ghz @ 1.21v

Issue:
I shutdown my computer to adjust vcore for a more stable overclock and upon reset I found I could not boot into windows and was greeted with an automatic repair reset loop. I tried booting into safe mode but it isn't accessible so I tried the following:

*Inserted windows 8.1 Pro 64 bootable USB drive. Attempts to load but ultimately the pc restarts

*Cleared CMOS and tried again

*unplugged pc and disconnected everything from the motherboard for 10 minutes

*Flashed BIOS from v1103 to v1203

*Attempted to use Windows 7 Home Premium 64 install disc for testing purposes (blue screen upon attempt)

*Tried disconnecting all USB devices

*Tried 1 stick of ram in DIMM_1 slot

Other issues have arisen since the initial issue including the following:

*Motherboard refusing to post with error code 76

*Rebooting over and over with no post.

*Posting then immediately freezing

*Not recognizing USB mouse, keyboard, or external media.

I have tried everything I can think of and it's killing me not having my computer, if anyone has any suggestions I would be greatful.









Posted shamefully from my mothers computer.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Motherboard model: Asus X99 Deluxe v3
> 
> UEFI Version: 1203
> 
> CPU: Intel i7-5960x
> 
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: g.Skill F4-2133C15Q-16GNT 4x4GB
> 
> GPU: EVGA GTX 970 4GB SC
> 
> SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Corsair Force GT 60GB, Samsung Spinpoint M8 1TB, HP OEM DvD-Burner
> 
> PSU: Antec TP-750
> 
> USB Devices (model/version number): Razer Naga MMO 2012, Logitech G510, Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless receiver for windows
> 
> Monitor: Achieva Shimian IPS-I 27" , ASUS VE258 25"
> 
> CPU Cooler: Modded Corsair H50 W/280mm radiator
> 
> PC CASE: NZXT Tempest Evo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? Windows 8.1 pro (Activated)
> 
> Drivers Installed (include version): what... (This is kind of vague)
> 
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: Negative
> 
> System Overclocked (provide details)?
> CPU: 4Ghz @ 1.21v
> 
> Issue:
> I shutdown my computer to adjust vcore for a more stable overclock and upon reset I found I could not boot into windows and was greeted with an automatic repair reset loop. I tried booting into safe mode but it isn't accessible so I tried the following:
> 
> *Inserted windows 8.1 Pro 64 bootable USB drive. Attempts to load but ultimately the pc restarts
> 
> *Cleared CMOS and tried again
> 
> *unplugged pc and disconnected everything from the motherboard for 10 minutes
> 
> *Flashed BIOS from v1103 to v1203
> 
> *Attempted to use Windows 7 Home Premium 64 install disc for testing purposes (blue screen upon attempt)
> 
> *Tried disconnecting all USB devices
> 
> *Tried 1 stick of ram in DIMM_1 slot
> 
> Other issues have arisen since the initial issue including the following:
> 
> *Motherboard refusing to post with error code 76
> 
> *Rebooting over and over with no post.
> 
> *Posting then immediately freezing
> 
> *Not recognizing USB mouse, keyboard, or external media.
> 
> I have tried everything I can think of and it's killing me not having my computer, if anyone has any suggestions I would be greatful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted shamefully from my mothers computer.


did you completely power down the mobo (shut off PSU) and pull the battery (wait 5 min)? if not, try it. Also double check all connections (8+4 EPS, mobo 4 pin.. etc)


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you completely power down the mobo (shut off PSU) and pull the battery (wait 5 min)? if not, try it. Also double check all connections (8+4 EPS, mobo 4 pin.. etc)


Tried all these, I put a list of things I tried in the bottom of my post. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Tried all these, I put a list of things I tried in the bottom of my post. Thanks for the reply though.


bummer - i didn't see that you had pull the battery to clear any eprom bork that might be there. 76 Q code ... have you reseated the cpu?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bummer - i didn't see that you had pull the battery to clear any eprom bork that might be there. 76 Q code ... have you reseated the cpu?


Just tried reseating the cpu, besides obtaining 2c lower temps in bios for some odd reason my problem still remains.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> To be fair, Asrock has been caught under-reporting Vcore in the past.
> 
> Back to the Deluxe, we need confirmation if the phase fix is a real fix or will now permanently disable optimized phase options ...that is until rev2.0....that is the VRM design of the Deluxe has a inherent flaw?
> 
> Raja/Praz what says you?


ASUS never acknowledge the last BIOS had a phase issue.


----------



## Ryncrash

Error CODE 76 explained: PCH DXE Initialization (PCH module specific)
"Driver eXecution Environment (DXE) Phase
The Driver Execution Environment (DXE) phase is where most of the system initialization is performed. Pre-EFI Initialization (PEI), the phase prior to DXE, is responsible for initializing permanent memory in the platform so that the DXE phase can be loaded and executed. The state of the system at the end of the PEI phase is passed to the DXE phase through a list of position-independent data structures called Hand-Off Blocks (HOBs). HOBs are described in detail in the Platform Initialization Hand-Off Block Specification.
There are several components in the DXE phase:

"DXE Foundation"
"DXE Dispatcher"
A set of "DXE Drivers"

The Dxe Core produces a set of Boot Services, Runtime Services, and DXE Services. The DXE Dispatcher is responsible for discovering and executing DXE drivers in the correct order. The DXE drivers are responsible for initializing the processor, chipset, and platform components as well as providing software abstractions for system services, console devices, and boot devices. These components work together to initialize the platform and provide the services required to boot an operating system. The DXE phase and Boot Device Selection (BDS) phases work together to establish consoles and attempt the booting of operating systems. The DXE phase is terminated when an operating system is successfully booted. The Dxe Core is composed of boot services code, so no code from the Dxe Core itself is allowed to persist into the OS runtime environment. Only the runtime data structures allocated by the Dxe Core and services and data structured produced by runtime DXE drivers are allowed to persist into the OS runtime environment."

I would roll back the bios and set everything back to stock and start over


----------



## Ryncrash

Also there is a couple of options in the bios that I don't know off hand to bypass the code test on cold boot. I believe by enabling Fast boot bypasses the code test.
Raja would be a better person to ask on that.


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Check the onboard TPU switch is not enabled. The way you describe XMP being enabled by default leads one to believe you have activated the onboard XMP switch and possibly the TPU switch as well.


Affirmative -- TPU switch is NOT enabled. Tried again to get a 33 or 34 multiplier to stick and after hitting F10, it reverts back to 30 after booting up. The XMP switch is ON so that the 2800 DIMMs run at full frequency (CPU strap of 125 MHz and BCLK of 127.3 is automatically selected as default).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> Affirmative -- TPU switch is NOT enabled. Tried again to get a 33 or 34 multiplier to stick and after hitting F10, it reverts back to 30 after booting up. The XMP switch is ON so that the 2800 DIMMs run at full frequency (CPU strap of 125 MHz and BCLK of 127.3 is automatically selected as default).


Hello

Turn of the XMP switch and select the XMP profile in the UEFI.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

New Bios in X-99 Deluxe: 1203

That is Improve system stability. ???

There is some explanation ???

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, it can potentially make your system more stable.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, it can potentially make your system more stable.


For ?

That have changed ?

Thanks.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> For ?
> 
> That have changed ?
> 
> Thanks.


my system consumes less current than before when in idle running 1203 bios.
we went back to the same consume of the old bioses...
very probably they worked on phases, my VRM is also cooler than with 1103 BIOS.


----------



## Brhume

Hello all,

I just built a new system (see my signature): 5820k + X99-A (bios 1203).
I'm running it for a week now and it appears very stable and so far give me complete satisfaction







.

I'm new to overclocking and so I need the community advice...









I'd like to know if attempting to overclock my CPU to 4.5GHz, 1.3 vcore (as generaly suggested) is safe with no water cooling.

I don't want to risk any damage. I'm not fond of overclocking, just want to get the best of my system, but safely !

As cooling, I only have the two standard 14cm fans of my case and a Noctua NH-U12S for the CPU.

Running the ROG Realbench stress test for 30 minutes gave 54°C->57°C on the cores.

If 4.5GH/1.3v is not safe, what is the recommended overclocking profile for my system ?

Thank you


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brhume*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I just built a new system (see my signature): 5820k + X99-A (bios 1203).
> I'm running it for a week now and it appears very stable and so far give me complete satisfaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm new to overclocking and so I need the community advice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know if attempting to overclock my CPU to 4.5GHz, 1.3 vcore (as generaly suggested) is safe with no water cooling.
> 
> I don't want to risk any damage. I'm not fond of overclocking, just want to get the best of my system, but safely !
> 
> As cooling, I only have the two standard 14cm fans of my case and a Noctua NH-U12S for the CPU.
> 
> Running the ROG Realbench stress test for 30 minutes gave 54°C->57°C on the cores.
> 
> If 4.5GH/1.3v is not safe, what is the recommended overclocking profile for my system ?
> 
> Thank you


As long as temps are below 85C, I'd say you are safe.


----------



## Brhume

Ive to precise that my system is stil at stock speed. So the temperatures I give for the 30min Real bench Stress test are for stock parameters.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

I woke up this morning and it donned on me to try disabling all but one core on my 5960x and it loaded windows like a dream. It seems one or more of my cores is dead, now it's time to find out which one(s). I have actually noticed since running on one core that windows in general feels more snappy, perhaps I had a dud from day one?

On another note, the highest I set the vcore was 1.25v and that is under max by a good bit. Am I just unlucky or what.


----------



## Optimist Prime

Hello all,

I could use some help tweaking my overclock on my X99 Deluxe. I'll start by posting my system specs: X99 Deluxe, 5820K, Corsair LPX 4x4GB 2666 C16 RAM (CMK16GX4M4A2666C16), Corsair AXi 1200W, Swiftech H220X, GTX 780 Ti, and a 512GB Samsung 850 Pro - all in a Corsair 760T. I'm running Windows 8.1 Pro and have been stress testing with AIDA64 and Realbench.

I'm using the first XMP profile on my memory, which utilizes 125 strap. I'd like to be able to use 100 strap to take advantage of adaptive voltage, but I'm not sure how to get it stable. I've seen some others do it, but I haven't messed with memory in so long that I don't remember enough to figure it out.

Right now I'm using manual voltage at 1.2, using a 35 multiplier on all cores for close to 4.4Ghz. The cache is also set to 35. Could someone please help me figure out if I should stick with 125 strap and use manual / offset long term, or try to get 100 strap working?

Thanks, I hope I'm in the right place.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Just ran through enabling cores one at a time and found that cores 2 and 4 are dead, the other six cores are being tested for stability with prime 95 at the moment. I'm going to test the cpu for an hour so then try playing a game for a bit then I'll be back in here to post my results.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Just ran through enabling cores one at a time and found that cores 2 and 4 are dead, the other six cores are being tested for stability with prime 95 at the moment. I'm going to test the cpu for an hour so then try playing a game for a bit then I'll be back in here to post my results.


Sounds like you got a mislabeled 5930K lol


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Optimist Prime*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I could use some help tweaking my overclock on my X99 Deluxe. I'll start by posting my system specs: X99 Deluxe, 5820K, Corsair LPX 4x4GB 2666 C16 RAM (CMK16GX4M4A2666C16), Corsair AXi 1200W, Swiftech H220X, GTX 780 Ti, and a 512GB Samsung 850 Pro - all in a Corsair 760T. I'm running Windows 8.1 Pro and have been stress testing with AIDA64 and Realbench.
> 
> I'm using the first XMP profile on my memory, which utilizes 125 strap. I'd like to be able to use 100 strap to take advantage of adaptive voltage, but I'm not sure how to get it stable. I've seen some others do it, but I haven't messed with memory in so long that I don't remember enough to figure it out.
> 
> Right now I'm using manual voltage at 1.2, using a 35 multiplier on all cores for close to 4.4Ghz. The cache is also set to 35. Could someone please help me figure out if I should stick with 125 strap and use manual / offset long term, or try to get 100 strap working?
> 
> Thanks, I hope I'm in the right place.


Try this:



Enable XMP first on your memory, then select the 100 strap. You may need more or less cache offset depending on what your stock cache voltage is.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Sounds like you got a mislabeled 5930K lol


I was thinking about that earlier myself xD


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Turn of the XMP switch and select the XMP profile in the UEFI.


EUREKA -- that did it!!!!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Optimist Prime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Enable XMP first on your memory, then select the 100 strap. You may need more or less cache offset depending on what your stock cache voltage is.


Thanks for the reply. Failed after about 5 minutes with Aida64 on these settings. The BIOS Cache Voltage is reading about 1.168 on average. What do you suggest? AI Suite is reporting a draw of 1.2 on the cache during the test, seems like it should draw more?

Edit: I am running 40 on both max and min cache. Other than that, settings appear to be the same. OC Tuner is set to "keep current settings", not sure if relevant.

I tried running 1.35 and 1.4 manually on the cache, no dice. It's still failing at approximately 5 minutes.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> EUREKA -- that did it!!!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!!


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## kilthro

Hello everyone,
This seems like a dumb question but for some reason, I haven't been able to figure it out. So, I have the fast boot enable and all I have in my system for HDs are SSDs. So upon boot, there isnt any ROG logo. its just straight to Win 8.1 and then desktop in just a few seconds flat.. Now, I tried the system settings (just the same as shift+restart menu) to access trouble shooting, then advanced looking for the UEFI settings but unfortunately they are not there. I did install win 8.1 from cd instead of usb so i am assuming that is why its not giving me the option? The main drive isnt GPT its MBR :-(. My mess up there. Contemplating backing up, changing it and restoring my data...However didn't want to do that atm unless absolutely needed..

Now I know if I hold down the power button to hard shut off the system it will put me back into the bios just like it does when OC settings fail.. Is there another way to enter the bios when fast boot is enabled and I am just missing it?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Optimist Prime*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Failed after about 5 minutes with Aida64 on these settings. The BIOS Cache Voltage is reading about 1.168 on average. What do you suggest? AI Suite is reporting a draw of 1.2 on the cache during the test, seems like it should draw more?
> 
> Edit: I am running 40 on both max and min cache. Other than that, settings appear to be the same. OC Tuner is set to "keep current settings", not sure if relevant.
> 
> I tried running 1.35 and 1.4 manually on the cache, no dice. It's still failing at approximately 5 minutes.


Try leaving cache at stock for now and see if your memory is stable.


----------



## Optimist Prime

Those offsets yielded the same results. I think it is the memory. It runs on the XMP profile with 125 strap just fine, but if I just swap to 100 (without additional tweaking) it isn't stable. Any ideas on what to try?


----------



## [email protected]

System agent voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> This seems like a dumb question but for some reason, I haven't been able to figure it out. So, I have the fast boot enable and all I have in my system for HDs are SSDs. So upon boot, there isnt any ROG logo. its just straight to Win 8.1 and then desktop in just a few seconds flat.. Now, I tried the system settings (just the same as shift+restart menu) to access trouble shooting, then advanced looking for the UEFI settings but unfortunately they are not there. I did install win 8.1 from cd instead of usb so i am assuming that is why its not giving me the option? The main drive isnt GPT its MBR :-(. My mess up there. Contemplating backing up, changing it and restoring my data...However didn't want to do that atm unless absolutely needed..
> 
> Now I know if I hold down the power button to hard shut off the system it will put me back into the bios just like it does when OC settings fail.. Is there another way to enter the bios when fast boot is enabled and I am just missing it?


NOt sure this is the issue but:
if i understand the problem... post to bios and on the boot settings page, enable the logo and set 4-5sec as the boot delay. You should be able to "F2" into bios with the splash screen showing. For the MBR/gpt (?? NTFS?) problem... you probably already kn ow this: for each user folder, open properties tab to location and change the location to another drive. If you then do a Windows reinstall and just set them back to default you'll be okay. Alternatively, gopogle "sysprep audit" and you'll see how to better define windows root directories.

plz add your rig to your signature - check the link in my sig,.


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NOt sure this is the issue but:
> if i understand the problem... post to bios and on the boot settings page, enable the logo and set 4-5sec as the boot delay. You should be able to "F2" into bios with the splash screen showing. For the MBR/gpt (?? NTFS?) problem... you probably already kn ow this: for each user folder, open properties tab to location and change the location to another drive. If you then do a Windows reinstall and just set them back to default you'll be okay. Alternatively, gopogle "sysprep audit" and you'll see how to better define windows root directories.
> 
> plz add your rig to your signature - check the link in my sig,.


Sorry about the rig thing. I had it created just not added to the signature. thats done.

About the issue. Unless i hard powered off the system which is holding the power button in for 4 seconds (simulates and OC fail reset), I would never get the option to get into the BIOS since I have the fast boot enabled. I was looking to see if there was another way besides powering off that way to get to the bios or by enabling the screen that you mention after doing the hard power off. Pretty much after a bit, there isnt a way. You only have 200 milliseconds to hit the button to get into the bios when its booting when fast boot is enabled..

So I just backed up my stuff, deleted the partitions, converted to gpt, created the new partitions (recovery, UEFI, and system). Then I restored my backup of partition C. Now if I hold shift + restart then go into troubleshooting, advanced, I have a UEFI option now where I can tell windows to boot into the bios etc.. Now I can have fast boot and the ability to get to the BIOS... All is good..


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> Sorry about the rig thing. I had it created just not added to the signature. thats done.
> 
> About the issue. Unless i hard powered off the system which is holding the power button in for 4 seconds (simulates and OC fail reset), I would never get the option to get into the BIOS since I have the fast boot enabled. I was looking to see if there was another way besides powering off that way to get to the bios or by enabling the screen that you mention after doing the hard power off. Pretty much after a bit, there isnt a way. You only have 200 milliseconds to hit the button to get into the bios when its booting when fast boot is enabled..
> 
> So I just backed up my stuff, deleted the partitions, converted to gpt, created the new partitions (recovery, UEFI, and system). Then I restored my backup of partition C. Now if I hold shift + restart then go into troubleshooting, advanced, I have a UEFI option now where I can tell windows to boot into the bios etc.. Now I can have fast boot and the ability to get to the BIOS... All is good..


Hello

Could also have installed the ASUS Boot Setting utility to boot to the UEFI from within Windows.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Could also have installed the ASUS Boot Setting utility to boot to the UEFI from within Windows.


DirectKey pin attached to the case reset switch is another alternative.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> Sorry about the rig thing. I had it created just not added to the signature. thats done.
> 
> About the issue. Unless i hard powered off the system which is holding the power button in for 4 seconds (simulates and OC fail reset), I would never get the option to get into the BIOS since I have the fast boot enabled. I was looking to see if there was another way besides powering off that way to get to the bios or by enabling the screen that you mention after doing the hard power off. Pretty much after a bit, there isnt a way. You only have 200 milliseconds to hit the button to get into the bios when its booting when fast boot is enabled..
> 
> So I just backed up my stuff, deleted the partitions, converted to gpt, created the new partitions (recovery, UEFI, and system). Then I restored my backup of partition C. Now if I hold shift + restart then go into troubleshooting, advanced, I have a UEFI option now where I can tell windows to boot into the bios etc.. Now I can have fast boot and the ability to get to the BIOS... All is good..


yeah, I don't understand what was wrong there. I have fast boot enabled also (I think), and Asus logo on auto, 4 sec delay - plenty of time to F2 in to bios during a post.
Anyway - you got it fixed - cool.


----------



## lopies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> For ram overclocking, you can try changing the bclk:dram frequency ratio.
> 
> Set it to 100:133, and select your ram speed you want to test at.
> 
> I find it more flexible than using auto/100:100.
> 
> Because it seems X99/HWE IMC gets stressed when you go over 9X dram multiplier.
> 
> Setting this ratio allows you to use a lower dram multiplier while keeping your bclk at 100.


Thanks again dansi. Worked like a charm. Running @4.5 with 2666 with ease and adaptive to boot.


----------



## Optimist Prime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> System agent voltage.


Thanks for the suggestion! I had been overlooking VCCSA. I made it to an hour and a half until fail on AIDA64, with + 0.150 System Agent Voltage and + 0.250 cache. The sensors were reading 1.000 VCCSA and 1.194 cache, inside of Windows.

What modifications do you think I should try?

Edit: Hmm, not liking those settings now. Trying with cache at 24/24 and auto, now.
Edit2: Failing after 15 minutes with + 0.150 System Agent Voltage and Auto cache, 24/24 multipliers.


----------



## [email protected]

Just work on memory for now. Leave cache alone (on auto). Work with System Agent voltage as the guide on the first page of this thread suggests. Start at 1.05V and work up or down noting for changes in stability and any holes or voltage ranges where instability appears. Then if that does not help try increasing cache voltage gradually. What you want to avoid is adjusting the frequency of multiple domains together as you wont know what is helping and what is making things worse. Always use a systematic approach.


----------



## Rockrz

I bought a system that was custom built, and the BIOS is set at stock / default settings so there's not been any overclocking or anything done yet other than installing Win 7 Pro 64 bit and installing all the necessary drivers as well as Windows updates. So far, so good.

I would like to mildly overclock it. I use the system for business muti-tasking including web design, graphics, and some video... so ideas on what changes to make to the BIOS would be appreciated.

Here's the system specs:

Case: Thermaltake Core V71 Full-Tower Chassis
Intel Core i7 5820K - 3.3GHz 6 Core LGA 2011-v3
Power Supply: Toughpower 1200W 80 Plus Gold
Socket 2011-v3: ASUS X99-DELUXE LGA 2011-3
Corsair Hydro Series H80i High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
32gig DDR4 Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4
PCI Express Video Card: Asus STRIX-GTX980-DC2OC-4GD5
GeForce GTX 980 Graphic Card 4 GB GDDR5 SDRAM - PCI Express
3.0
SATA Hard Disk: Samsung 840 Pro MZ-7PD512 512 GB 2.5"
OS: WINDOWS 7 PRO 64 Bit


----------



## [email protected]

Read the guides linked in the first post of the thread.


----------



## Optimist Prime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Just work on memory for now. Leave cache alone (on auto). Work with System Agent voltage as the guide on the first page of this thread suggests. Start at 1.05V and work up or down noting for changes in stability and any holes or voltage ranges where instability appears. Then if that does not help try increasing cache voltage gradually. What you want to avoid is adjusting the frequency of multiple domains together as you wont know what is helping and what is making things worse. Always use a systematic approach.


That's what I'm working on now, thanks again Raja. Sorry for the noob question, but should I be using something different than AIDA64 (with stress CPU, FPU, cache, memory) to test for memory stability?


----------



## [email protected]

Most people find a combination of Memtest and ROG Realbench stress test good.

Spend some times reading the guides in the first post of this thread as well just to pick up as much knowledge as you can.


----------



## gg141717

Hi again,

I posted a few times about cold boot/post issues and i wanted to let you know that i fixed these issues by changing the bclk:dram ratio from 100:100 to 100:133, this instantly fixed all booting problems. I read ealier in the tread that 100:100 may stress the imc more and it seems that this is correct. I thought that this information may help others









I was also able to push ram overclock just a bit further and it just finised 12 instances of memtest to 1800% at 3200Mhz 14-15-15-35 T1 (tRP6) with 4400mhz cache.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Most people find a combination of Memtest and ROG Realbench stress test good.


Definitely. I wouldn't recommend anything else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Hi again,
> 
> I posted a few times about cold boot/post issues and i wanted to let you know that i fixed these issues by changing the bclk:dram ratio from 100:100 to 100:133, this instantly fixed all booting problems. I read ealier in the tread that 100:100 may stress the imc more and it seems that this indeed could be right, this information may help others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also able to push ram overclock just a bit further and it just finised 12 instances of memtest to 1800% at 3200Mhz 14-15-15-35 T1 (tRP6) with 4400mhz cache.


That is some good ram.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Hi again,
> 
> I posted a few times about cold boot/post issues and i wanted to let you know that i fixed these issues by changing the bclk:dram ratio from 100:100 to 100:133, this instantly fixed all booting problems. I read ealier in the tread that 100:100 may stress the imc more and it seems that this is correct. I thought that this information may help others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also able to push ram overclock just a bit further and it just finised 12 instances of memtest to 1800% at 3200Mhz 14-15-15-35 T1 (tRP6) with 4400mhz cache.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn! Nice DIMMs!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ive had both asus and asrock x99 boards and the asus board need's slightly more voltage.
> 
> im able to run 1.25v and 1.9 vccin LLC1 for 4.5Ghz on the asrock and on the asus board i needed 1.26v and 1.9vccin LLC9 to run realbench and get ai suite to oc to 4.5Ghz


On Asus LLC9 adds at least 0.025V on your vcore, you can't see it with CpuZ,
to see how LLC adds voltage to vcore, please use one of the few things that asus done well on X99, Asus AiSuite.

Saied that this means that your asus requires 0.035V more on vcore than your asrock.
apart the huge amount of vccin more used by asus due to the LLC9.

(in any case if you need LLC9 for that OC means that you need to increase the vccin, not increase the LLC)


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That is some good ram.


Must be me but doesnt look all that great to me.

Isnt overall latency the factor in performance or is frequency more important?
Ie the latency calculation for ram is CL/freq x 2000 = latency in NS.

My cheap ram will do CL10 at 2667 with 1.45V
Latency is 7.5ns,

whereas that 3200 is 8.75ns.

If the former is faster than the latter, i cant fathom why some people would spend 700$ on a kit, ie that new 3400 cl16 stuff


----------



## Jpmboy

@Silent Scone got my hands on a 4x4 set of corsair dom plat 3000c15's. currently testing ... might retire my 2800c16LPX kit since I got these for cheap.


----------



## rolldog

I just purchased this motherboard to replace my current one. I'm trying to order other parts as well, but I'm hoping someone can answer this question for me. Looking on the Asus website, I couldn't tell if some of the parts (covering over the chipset and the top of the rear external connectors) on the Asus X99 Deluxe MB were Stainless Steel or white. Can someone answer this for me please to I can make sure I get the coloring correct when I order some additional parts? Also, looking at the layout of the MB, is is worth getting a waterblock for the VRMs and the chipset? This board is supposed to run at lower voltages and generate less heat, but I'd rather find out from someone who already has this board. Thanks!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @Silent Scone got my hands on a 4x4 set of corsair dom plat 3000c15's. currently testing ... might retire my 2800c16LPX kit since I got these for cheap.


Nice







I'm still running the Kingston Hyper-X kit, Hynix IC - cheap compared to the plats so made a few £££ back myself









Don't you fancy the 3400mhz plat kit that's coming? For the steal price of 1,000 dollars


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> On Asus LLC9 adds at least 0.025V on your vcore, you can't see it with CpuZ,
> to see how LLC adds voltage to vcore, please use one of the few things that asus done well on X99, Asus AiSuite.
> 
> Saied that this means that your asus requires 0.035V more on vcore than your asrock.
> apart the huge amount of vccin more used by asus due to the LLC9.
> 
> (in any case if you need LLC9 for that OC means that you need to increase the vccin, not increase the LLC)


LLC does nothing to vcore. also LLC 1 on a asrock board is the same thing as LLC 9 on a asus board.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> LLC does nothing to vcore. also LLC 1 on a asrock board is the same thing as LLC 9 on a asus board.


This is what most people thinks.
Install aisuite and than give it a try


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still running the Kingston Hyper-X kit, Hynix IC - cheap compared to the plats so made a few £££ back myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you fancy the 3400mhz plat kit that's coming? For the steal price of 1,000 dollars


I suspect higher freq ICs are on the way.
so far so good with these. [email protected] running memtest. threw an error at <100% with 1.38V. may need c16... tho.
I got these for less than the lpx kit.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's not to shabby at all. Just over one pass is a little disconcerting though









If you can 3333 CAS16 stable under 1.4v that's some good RAMZ


----------



## H A 4

For the past few weeks I have had issues with my build. Windows 8.1 randomly locks up/freezes after a few minutes booting into it, happens at idle.

Here are my specs:
- Asus X99 Deluxe motherboard
- GTX 780 ti classified (I had it from my older build and it worked great)
- Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR4 (using single DIMM only)
- 2 x Intel 730 256GB SSD
- EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2 PLATINUM 1000W

When I first got the board back in December it drove me nuts because it happened constantly, only after a few minutes after booting in. I only have one RAM stick in. After updating the Bios to 1103, keeping all bios settings to defaults, doing a clean install and installing all the drivers one by one, I had problems installing the Intel RAID (RST) drivers but after multiple tries it installed. It seemed my system was stable for a 2 to 3 weeks. It was locking up during shutdown sometimes and occasionally my when booting into Windows it would boot into a black screen, restarting on its own in the process and initiating Automatic Repair which is useless!

Last week it just kept looping in that process. I perhaps thought it was because I was running 2 SSD's in RAID 0. I reformatted the drives and removed the RAID array. I did a clean install running on a single SSD and after installing all the drivers I kept locking up, and I was still getting into the black screen during multiple restarts. It eventually even failed to go into Automatic Repair and simply freezes when attempting to reach that screen. I left it for a day as I was too frustrated to find out why. I think I was going to the black screen because my keyboard + mouse were connected to USB3 ports, I switched both to the 2 USB 2.0 ports and have no other accessories connected

I now updated my Bios to version 1203 and did a clean install again. This time I wanted to know try and find out which driver is causing the lock up. The first driver I installed was the Nvidia driver. It locked up after. I did another fresh install of Windows and this time I installed all the drivers but Nvidia's drivers. I was stuck at a low resolution but it didn't crash and stayed on for hours. Eventually I did the Windows update which installed an older nvidia driver. It once again starting locking up. I installed the latest nvidia drivers and it seemed to work fine for an hour but it locked up again.

Now when I boot into Windows it locks up after a few minutes and when I leave it it would restart by itself after 15 minutes or so. I just saw it do the same thing 3 times, I didn't do anything.

My CPU temps are okay, GPU temps are okay, board temps are fine too.

I am still unsure if it's really the Nvidia's drivers at fault here or if its a fault board. I am not sure what to do now, I don't have another GPU to use and this card ran flawlessly in my other rig which I don't have anymore unfortunately. I was planning to do a custom water loop and I am thankful I didn't get the stuff yet. I couldn't find someone with similar issues and I would appreciate any help I can get at this point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's not to shabby at all. Just over one pass is a little disconcerting though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can 3333 CAS16 stable under 1.4v that's some good RAMZ


gotta get some time tonight...


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H A 4*
> 
> For the past few weeks I have had issues with my build. Windows 8.1 randomly locks up/freezes after a few minutes booting into it, happens at idle.
> 
> Here are my specs:
> - Asus X99 Deluxe motherboard
> - GTX 780 ti classified (I had it from my older build and it worked great)
> - Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR4 (using single DIMM only)
> - 2 x Intel 730 256GB SSD
> - EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2 PLATINUM 1000W
> 
> When I first got the board back in December it drove me nuts because it happened constantly, only after a few minutes after booting in. I only have one RAM stick in. After updating the Bios to 1103, keeping all bios settings to defaults, doing a clean install and installing all the drivers one by one, I had problems installing the Intel RAID (RST) drivers but after multiple tries it installed. It seemed my system was stable for a 2 to 3 weeks. It was locking up during shutdown sometimes and occasionally my when booting into Windows it would boot into a black screen, restarting on its own in the process and initiating Automatic Repair which is useless!
> 
> Last week it just kept looping in that process. I perhaps thought it was because I was running 2 SSD's in RAID 0. I reformatted the drives and removed the RAID array. I did a clean install running on a single SSD and after installing all the drivers I kept locking up, and I was still getting into the black screen during multiple restarts. It eventually even failed to go into Automatic Repair and simply freezes when attempting to reach that screen. I left it for a day as I was too frustrated to find out why. I think I was going to the black screen because my keyboard + mouse were connected to USB3 ports, I switched both to the 2 USB 2.0 ports and have no other accessories connected
> 
> I now updated my Bios to version 1203 and did a clean install again. This time I wanted to know try and find out which driver is causing the lock up. The first driver I installed was the Nvidia driver. It locked up after. I did another fresh install of Windows and this time I installed all the drivers but Nvidia's drivers. I was stuck at a low resolution but it didn't crash and stayed on for hours. Eventually I did the Windows update which installed an older nvidia driver. It once again starting locking up. I installed the latest nvidia drivers and it seemed to work fine for an hour but it locked up again.
> 
> Now when I boot into Windows it locks up after a few minutes and when I leave it it would restart by itself after 15 minutes or so. I just saw it do the same thing 3 times, I didn't do anything.
> 
> My CPU temps are okay, GPU temps are okay, board temps are fine too.
> 
> I am still unsure if it's really the Nvidia's drivers at fault here or if its a fault board. I am not sure what to do now, I don't have another GPU to use and this card ran flawlessly in my other rig which I don't have anymore unfortunately. I was planning to do a custom water loop and I am thankful I didn't get the stuff yet. I couldn't find someone with similar issues and I would appreciate any help I can get at this point.


Have you tried installing your video card to a different PCI slot?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> gotta get some time tonight...


...aren't you a little old for that?

Ooooooooooooohhh.









*Flinches*


----------



## Brhume

Hi all,

I REALLY need the help and advice from the community.

1) First about how I OC my rig (5820, X99-A, Bios 1203)

I followed the common recomandations:
I just changed this:
Sync all cores
Multiplier to 45 (so 4.5Ghz on all core)
VCore manually set to 1.3v
Enabled XMP profile for my 2400Mhz DDR4
Everything else in auto.
Ran ROG RealBench Stress test during 15min => test passed.
Max t° (measured by RealTemp) reached on one of the core: 77°C.

Did the test again 10min later, same results.

Is it appears Ok to you ?
Is there any other improvements I can try (46 multiplier ?)
I don't want to play to much with other voltage settings or risk my system stability.

2) My system starts by itself. I shut it complety down (no sleep or hibernate) but it randomly start.
Nothing signifiant in Windows log. Shutdown Ok, Start Ok !
Scouting the Internet I saw it seems to be a common issue for some ASUS mobo... But I still have not found the solution...
I already checked the following:
Wake on Lan is off in the bios and in Windows. Same issue.
Tried to change "Erd Ready" in the Bios to Enabled. Same issue.

Any idea ?

Thank you very much for your help and advice !


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brhume*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I REALLY need the help and advice from the community.
> 
> 1) First about how I OC my rig (5820, X99-A, Bios 1203)
> 
> I followed the common recomandations:
> I just changed this:
> Sync all cores
> Multiplier to 45 (so 4.5Ghz on all core)
> VCore manually set to 1.3v
> Enabled XMP profile for my 2400Mhz DDR4
> Everything else in auto.
> Ran ROG RealBench Stress test during 15min => test passed.
> Max t° (measured by RealTemp) reached on one of the core: 77°C.
> 
> Did the test again 10min later, same results.
> 
> Is it appears Ok to you ?
> Is there any other improvements I can try (46 multiplier ?)
> I don't want to play to much with other voltage settings or risk my system stability.
> 
> 2) My system starts by itself. I shut it complety down (no sleep or hibernate) but it randomly start.
> Nothing signifiant in Windows log. Shutdown Ok, Start Ok !
> Scouting the Internet I saw it seems to be a common issue for some ASUS mobo... But I still have not found the solution...
> I already checked the following:
> Wake on Lan is off in the bios and in Windows. Same issue.
> Tried to change "Erd Ready" in the Bios to Enabled. Same issue.
> 
> Any idea ?
> 
> Thank you very much for your help and advice !


Your overclock is fine! Your temps are good, just do not let them go over 85c.
has far as the computer starting its self. Well thats a new issue I haven't herd before. I would get a some sage and rid your home of ghost you have one playing a joke on you, or really wanting to play some games on your kick ass machine.


----------



## ravenrocha

Hi,

I have 2 RAID 0 arrays, one with 4 x Samsung 850 Pro SSD 256gb and other with 2 X Seagate 2TB SSHD (hybrid HDDs). When I upgrade my BIOS to 1103, I've lost the two arays as many of people had. I've created the two new arrays, but sometimes (its very rare but happens), I have a failed status in the second array where are the 2 SSHDs. Even now with the 1203 BIOS it happens the same. Very rare, but happens. Maybe in 20 boots, in happens one time. Today happened again. I reboot and everything normal again. It seems there is some kind of bug in the RAID BIOS or somehting else, i dont know. The failed status is on the boot screen, before the windows boot. I already delete a create the array, so its not a solution to delete and create again. I never had this kind of problem with RAID 0 in the past. The same also happened with the 4 x Samsung SSDs, but even more rarely.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've never once experienced this drive drop out or array corruption. I'm wondering if it is drive/drive firmware specific.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've never once experienced this drive drop out or array corruption. I'm wondering if it is drive/drive firmware specific.


Yeah I'd throw the following possibilities into the mix - Intel OROM or drive FW, fast bot and even some chance of memory instability as all of this stuff reserves memory space.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yeah I'd throw the following possibilities into the mix - Intel OROM or drive FW, fast bot and even some chance of memory instability as all of this stuff reserves memory space.


Hi,

If its drive firmware, we are talking about two different drives, because it also happened on the first arrays with the Samsungs SSDs. I have fast boot enabled and I changed the Post delay from 3secs to 0secs.

Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ...aren't you a little old for that?
> 
> Ooooooooooooohhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Flinches*










(i think - must be a brit thing)

anyway - didn't happen. Off to "this old house" this morning... I'm betting 3333c16 is >1.4V. but [email protected] is fine so [email protected] This kit may not scale as well as the LPX.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i think - must be a brit thing)
> 
> anyway - didn't happen. Off to "this old house" this morning... I'm betting 3333c16 is >1.4V. but [email protected] is fine so [email protected] This kit may not scale as well as the LPX.


That's still pretty good mate. To drop my Kingston kit down to CAS 14 3000 I need at least 1.39v.

and lol, not really a Brit thing, I just read it this morning as "Got to get me some tonight" lmao.


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have 2 RAID 0 arrays, one with 4 x Samsung 850 Pro SSD 256gb and other with 2 X Seagate 2TB SSHD (hybrid HDDs). When I upgrade my BIOS to 1103, I've lost the two arays as many of people had. I've created the two new arrays, but sometimes (its very rare but happens), I have a failed status in the second array where are the 2 SSHDs. Even now with the 1203 BIOS it happens the same. Very rare, but happens. Maybe in 20 boots, in happens one time. Today happened again. I reboot and everything normal again. It seems there is some kind of bug in the RAID BIOS or somehting else, i dont know. The failed status is on the boot screen, before the windows boot. I already delete a create the array, so its not a solution to delete and create again. I never had this kind of problem with RAID 0 in the past. The same also happened with the 4 x Samsung SSDs, but even more rarely.


I have pro not deluxe. I updated firmware but never lost the array but one time i booted said raid failed but was fine after rebooting again.
I'm not 100 percent on this but it could have been while i was messing with BIOS trying to find OC stability IDK.
It only happened that one time. I always keep backup image I make from windows so not really worried if lose anything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's still pretty good mate. To drop my Kingston kit down to CAS 14 3000 I need at least 1.39v.
> and lol, not really a Brit thing, I just read it this morning as "Got to get me some tonight" lmao.


lol - never too old for that!

[email protected] (ignore the cpu clocks - just probing memory). 3200 c15 @ 1.365V is solid also. Problem is 3333 - just drops errors even at c16 w/ 1.4V. Whereas the LPX 2800 kit does 400 over rated speed no problem. could VSa need tweaking?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - never too old for that!
> 
> [email protected] (ignore the cpu clocks - just probing memory). 3200 c15 @ 1.365V is solid also. Problem is 3333 - just drops errors even at c16 w/ 1.4V. Whereas the LPX 2800 kit does 400 over rated speed no problem. could VSa need tweaking?


I got a 3200 kit from that newegg sale. I'm wondering if they will be able to do 3333 or not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I got a 3200 kit from that newegg sale. I'm wondering if they will be able to do 3333 or not.


give 'em a shot, it's only 133 above the rated freq.


----------



## ravenrocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> I have pro not deluxe. I updated firmware but never lost the array but one time i booted said raid failed but was fine after rebooting again.
> I'm not 100 percent on this but it could have been while i was messing with BIOS trying to find OC stability IDK.
> It only happened that one time. I always keep backup image I make from windows so not really worried if lose anything.


Yes, its like me. I reboot and everything is fine again. Because i have two arrays, one with 4 SSDs and other with 2 HSSDs, i think there is a bug, and with me, because i have a more complex RAID configuration, happens more times. But its very rare. It happened maybe 3 times until now.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> give 'em a shot, it's only 133 above the rated freq.


They'll get here tomorrow


----------



## L36

Has anyone had an issue where a RAM slot would go dead with another strap beside 100? Every time I hit the 125 strap I lose a RAM slot for some reason. Also multiplier would not apply properly, for example setting 35 multiplier at 125 strap yields me only 3750mhz. This new 1203 BIOS sure got some strange things going on, thought everything is well on 100 strap.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brhume*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I REALLY need the help and advice from the community.
> 
> 1) First about how I OC my rig (5820, X99-A, Bios 1203)
> 
> I followed the common recomandations:
> I just changed this:
> Sync all cores
> Multiplier to 45 (so 4.5Ghz on all core)
> VCore manually set to 1.3v
> Enabled XMP profile for my 2400Mhz DDR4
> Everything else in auto.
> Ran ROG RealBench Stress test during 15min => test passed.
> Max t° (measured by RealTemp) reached on one of the core: 77°C.
> 
> Did the test again 10min later, same results.
> 
> Is it appears Ok to you ?
> Is there any other improvements I can try (46 multiplier ?)
> I don't want to play to much with other voltage settings or risk my system stability.
> 
> 2) My system starts by itself. I shut it complety down (no sleep or hibernate) but it randomly start.
> Nothing signifiant in Windows log. Shutdown Ok, Start Ok !
> Scouting the Internet I saw it seems to be a common issue for some ASUS mobo... But I still have not found the solution...
> I already checked the following:
> Wake on Lan is off in the bios and in Windows. Same issue.
> Tried to change "Erd Ready" in the Bios to Enabled. Same issue.
> 
> Any idea ?
> 
> Thank you very much for your help and advice !


Check the power management for all Human Interface, Keyboard and Mouse devices in the Device Manager and make sure they don't have the Allow this device to wake up" checked.


----------



## Brhume

Quote:


> Check the power management for all Human Interface, Keyboard and Mouse devices in the Device Manager and make sure they don't have the Allow this device to wake up" checked


Thank you for your answer, but the system is shut down, not in hibernate or standby mode...
Does the mouse or kb could power on the syetm in this case ?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brhume*
> 
> Thank you for your answer, but the system is shut down, not in hibernate or standby mode...
> Does the mouse or kb could power on the syetm in this case ?


Oops! Sorry, no just if it's sleeping or hibernating. The LAN I believe is the only one that can actually power up from totally turned off. Have you checked that Windows for some reason is not turning that feature back on behind the scenes?


----------



## rolldog

I just ordered an Asus X99 Deluxe, i7-5820K (upgrading from Asus Maximus VI Formula w/ i7-4770K which I was able to OC to 5Ghz so I'm hoping I can do this with the new CPU), and I bought 16GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800Mhz. I really wanted to upgrade to this new board, but at the same time I wanted to keep the cost reasonable instead of buying an i7-5960x and 3300 memory.

From my experience with my last Asus board and G.SKILL 2400 memory, I had better results OCing the CPU using lower memory speed. If I set the memory speed at 2400, even manually setting up the timings, the most I was able to get from my CPU was 4.2Ghz, which is still better than stock.

Has anyone experienced issues like this with the Asus X99 Deluxe? Since my parts won't be in for another day or 2, I'd like to find out what this board can do within my 30 day window of being able to exchange something if needed instead of figuring it out myself through trial and error.

Originally, all I was doing was changing out my fittings in my waterloop for quick disconnects, and now I end up with a new MB, CPU, and memory. I think I have a problem.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I just ordered an Asus X99 Deluxe, i7-5820K (upgrading from Asus Maximus VI Formula w/ i7-4770K which I was able to OC to 5Ghz so I'm hoping I can do this with the new CPU)


Hello

5GHz? I suggest reading through this thread to more align your expectations to what is likely to be achieved.


----------



## Silent Scone

Twelvty gigahertz.

5ghz 4770k, nice chip.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> i7-5820K (upgrading from Asus Maximus VI Formula w/ i7-4770K which I was able to OC to 5Ghz so I'm hoping I can do this with the new CPU)


Not happening lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> From my experience with my last Asus board and G.SKILL 2400 memory, I had better results OCing the CPU using lower memory speed. If I set the memory speed at 2400, even manually setting up the timings, the most I was able to get from my CPU was 4.2Ghz, which is still better than stock.
> 
> Has anyone experienced issues like this with the Asus X99 Deluxe? Since my parts won't be in for another day or 2, I'd like to find out what this board can do within my 30 day window of being able to exchange something if needed instead of figuring it out myself through trial and error.
> 
> Originally, all I was doing was changing out my fittings in my waterloop for quick disconnects, and now I end up with a new MB, CPU, and memory. I think I have a problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


You shouldn't have to worry about memory affecting your overclock until you get to DDR4-3200+.


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I just ordered an Asus X99 Deluxe, i7-5820K (upgrading from Asus Maximus VI Formula w/ i7-4770K which I was able to OC to 5Ghz so I'm hoping I can do this with the new CPU),


You will be lucky if you can get 4.5ghz


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> You will be lucky if you can get 4.5ghz


With a decent chip he might be able to get 4.7-4.8GHz .

I have a mid-pack and can get 4.56.


----------



## thrgk

I just installed my x99 asus extreme and it's giving me code a2 and mouse and keyboard light up but no post screen just black. I tried different dvi ports . The ram and cpu are in correctly I doubled check. However I notice when I hold the power button it turns off in like 1 second so it doesn't get far like into bios or windows I'd think? I feel I had this trouble with my msi mobo and it just started working but I don't remember exactly. Anything special I got to do?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I just installed my x99 asus extreme and it's giving me code a2 and mouse and keyboard light up but no post screen just black. I tried different dvi ports . The ram and cpu are in correctly I doubled check. However I notice when I hold the power button it turns off in like 1 second so it doesn't get far like into bios or windows I'd think? I feel I had this trouble with my msi mobo and it just started working but I don't remember exactly. Anything special I got to do?


GPU powered correctly? Try reseating it. Funnily enough had this issue only last night because I stupidly forgot to disable my GPU before flashing it. Took me a good few cold boots to get it to output.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I just installed my x99 asus extreme and it's giving me code a2 and mouse and keyboard light up but no post screen just black. I tried different dvi ports . The ram and cpu are in correctly I doubled check. However I notice when I hold the power button it turns off in like 1 second so it doesn't get far like into bios or windows I'd think? I feel I had this trouble with my msi mobo and it just started working but I don't remember exactly. Anything special I got to do?


When I kept getting A2, it was a USB hub. Any hubs or other usb devices plugged in?


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> With a decent chip he might be able to get 4.7-4.8GHz .
> 
> I have a mid-pack and can get 4.56.


I went by reviews and went by what asus said about the 5960x best, average, below average i had high expectations.

I went through 5 chips all from different batches just to get a "average" 4.5 1.3v other four were duds 4.4 needed 1.35 or more for stability.

Of course its all luck and my example is a tiny fraction of whats out there Just saying don't get his hopes up.


----------



## djgar

It's the perennial glass half empty or half full syndrome







. Just saying it's possible so he should try rather than not, and wisely hope for a good one but expect a middling one







.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> When I kept getting A2, it was a USB hub. Any hubs or other usb devices plugged in?


No hub just like an internal usb hub that connects to motherboard usb thing near the bottom and uses 4 pin mole. Should o disconnect that ?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> No hub just like an internal usb hub that connects to motherboard usb thing near the bottom and uses 4 pin mole. Should o disconnect that ?


Yes, others have had issues with them, though mine is working fine.


----------



## Brhume

Hello all,

I've a critical







question.

When overclocking, I know I should check during the stress test that the t° stays below 85°c.

But which tool should I use ?

I've noticed very different figures for these software :

RealTemp: per core t° only (give the lower results).
AI Suite III: only one "global" t° for "CPU", always higher than RealTemp per core (7 to 8°c).
Hw Monitor: per core t°, but also a CPU "package" measure, always higher than per core t°, and a motherboard CPU t°, aslo always higher than cores t°.

Well, I'm totally confused !

Please, could you help


----------



## H A 4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Have you tried installing your video card to a different PCI slot?


No but thanks for the suggestion, I'll do it if it freezes again. I removed and re-installed the card (done that before, didn't seem to make a difference) alongside the power connectors, used Display Driver Uninstaller to make sure to remove all traces of the driver which I think is the culprit and re-installed the driver again. It has worked so far! I'll probably just repeat this process whenever I face this issue till I replace the card.

I also let AiSuite OC. the system just so I can have the system draw more power quickly and make sure the board has no problems, not trusting it much though. I'll do a mild manual OC later when I'm free, I'm planning to order some water cooling parts now and some next month (I hope) before I push the system to the max.


----------



## Kidlat

Got a question about the layout of the Asus x99a, I was originally planning on buying the Asus x99 Deluxe and pair it with a bitspower waterblock, but when I checked Bitspower's FB page, Bitspower itself posted a picture of the x99a

> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.749131555153464.1073741899.153249238075035&type=3

Here is the Asus x99 Deluxe without the heatsink:


The ones encircled in red are in the same spot as found in the Asus x99a motherboard, what I want to clarify is if the holes encircled in yellow are in the same spot for the Asus x99a. If they are in the same spot, i'd get the x99a rather than the deluxe, because honestly, I don't need the WiFi option nor the Hyper M.2 x4, which seems to be the only real difference between the two boards (aside from dual lan and the I/O cover of course).


----------



## djgar

Unfortunately the only way to see those holes is to remove the heatsink / cover, but looking at everything else I would bet they are in the same spot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidlat*
> 
> Got a question about the layout of the Asus x99a, I was originally planning on buying the Asus x99 Deluxe and pair it with a bitspower waterblock, but when I checked Bitspower's FB page, Bitspower itself posted a picture of the x99a
> 
> > https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.749131555153464.1073741899.153249238075035&type=3
> 
> Here is the Asus x99 Deluxe without the heatsink:
> 
> 
> The ones encircled in red are in the same spot as found in the Asus x99a motherboard, what I want to clarify is if the holes encircled in yellow are in the same spot for the Asus x99a. If they are in the same spot, i'd get the x99a rather than the deluxe, because honestly, I don't need the WiFi option nor the Hyper M.2 x4, which seems to be the only real difference between the two boards (aside from dual lan and the I/O cover of course).


i know they look great, but you really do not need the full cover MB waterblocks for the deluxe or R5E IMO. they run quite cool even with silly OCs.


----------



## Kidlat

I know I don't have to watercool them, I just want to, there's nothing practical about building an LGA2011 rig, especially for me, since I would mainly (the more accurate adverb would be "only") use this rig for entertainment. I know i'll get a lot of flak for this, but I don't even plan on overclocking the CPU =p

I have wanted to build my own rig since forever and have saved a portion of my salary each month for almost a year to build one for myself =), so I want it to look extra pretty.


----------



## djgar

Hey, no worries, that's what fun projects are for. I mean, spending hours and hours to get an extra .02 GHz is not exactly practical, but it sure can be fun (in a masochistic kind of way







).

Why did the person cross the road? Because he was bored!


----------



## Kidlat

Actually, I wanted to dabble in overclocking, but I read that article about the deluxe going up in smoke when they activated the XMP profile on the memory, which really scares me from even trying to overclock. If the MB and the CPU get fried, i'm toast (no pun intended), because I won't have the resources to replace them.


----------



## djgar

I'll let Deluxe owners comment on that, but I don't think that's a real problem anymore. With some basic common sense the only toast will be the one you make when you finish your build (not that they're ever finished)







.


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidlat*
> 
> Got a question about the layout of the Asus x99a, I was originally planning on buying the Asus x99 Deluxe and pair it with a bitspower waterblock, but when I checked Bitspower's FB page, Bitspower itself posted a picture of the x99a
> 
> > https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.749131555153464.1073741899.153249238075035&type=3
> 
> Here is the Asus x99 Deluxe without the heatsink:
> 
> .


they all have same hole layout

Just head up it will cover over the m.2 slot on the A.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidlat*
> 
> Actually, I wanted to dabble in overclocking, but I read that article about the deluxe going up in smoke when they activated the XMP profile on the memory, which really scares me from even trying to overclock. If the MB and the CPU get fried, i'm toast (no pun intended), because I won't have the resources to replace them.


If you are worried about damaging your CPU just get performance tuning protection plan from intel

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidlat*
> 
> I know I don't have to watercool them, I just want to, there's nothing practical about building an LGA2011 rig, especially for me, since I would mainly (the more accurate adverb would be "only") use this rig for entertainment. I know i'll get a lot of flak for this, but I don't even plan on overclocking the CPU =p
> 
> I have wanted to build my own rig since forever and have saved a portion of my salary each month for almost a year to build one for myself =), so I want it to look extra pretty.


lol - that's cool. Enjoy the build.


----------



## Silent Scone

Putting the VRM into your loop adds a lot of unnecessary heat, it is entirely for show. Extreme benching requires no additional cooling on this area besides active airflow, so for a daily system.....


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Putting the VRM into your loop adds a lot of unnecessary heat, it is entirely for show. Extreme benching requires no additional cooling on this area besides active airflow, so for a daily system.....


You pretty much nailed his expectation - strictly for show, kinda like a Lo-Rider rig


----------



## Jpmboy

Spent a little time "optimizing" 3200 with this corsair 3000c15 kit. Only used the memory benchmarks in AID64 (and FM physics tests)... any suggestions for a definitive measure of memory performance?
@Silent Scone - got the same effect with RRD and FAW, worked well (by aid64) with a notch down on RCD and one up on RP, otherwise it decreased performance. Setting CL, RCD and RP the same, to 15 or 16 lowered performance overall. Best speed/performance was with RAS at 38 (cas+rtd+rcd)-3 with this kit.
1.365V Vdram, 1.000V VSA (didn't bother lowering VSA)


----------



## djgar

I'm definitely gone senile, but I can't read anything in that image


----------



## rolldog

I was wondering about this because I'm replacing an Asus Maximus VI Formula ROG MB, which had the "Cross Chill" VRM waterblock built-in. I replaced that with an EK waterblock, since the EK block wasn't made from aluminum, and I bought a kit that came with a chipset waterblock too. After getting my X99-Deluxe in yesterday, I took my old board out and I was wondering about waterblocks on the new board. Apparently, this new board is supposed to run cooler than a Z87 for example. Am I right? I think my CPU block will fit the new processor, so I'm planning on using it, but if watercooling the VRM and the chipset aren't necessary, then I'm not going to worry about it. The less cables and tubes in my system the better.

With my old MB, I was running an i7-4770K 3.5Ghz OC'd to 5Ghz. Recently, I had to drain my loop when adding my 2nd 780 Ti. I plugged it in and turned on the power to make sure I was getting a picture, and my system was on for maybe 1 minute without the waterloop, and my CPU ran up to 180 degrees Fahrenheit. I didn't even have time to look at the temp on my VRMs before cutting the power. I just wanted to make sure a waterblock on the Z99 Deluxe isn't needed before I start putting things together. It's a lot more difficult to add something to my loop once it's running than to add it from the start.


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidlat*
> 
> Actually, I wanted to dabble in overclocking, but I read that article about the deluxe going up in smoke when they activated the XMP profile on the memory, which really scares me from even trying to overclock. If the MB and the CPU get fried, i'm toast (no pun intended), because I won't have the resources to replace them.


I did not use any of the four switches near the lower right corner including the EZ-XMP switch, but followed the 4.2 GHz OC Guide by enabling XMP in the UEFI and made the three other simple settings in the guide and obtained the 4.2 OC running DDR4-2800 at full frequency with a 35-37C temp for the CPU. I am sure this mild OC could be substantially tweaked for a greater OC by experts, but thought to give you confidence that reasonable OC'ing does not endanger the board of burning up.

Mike


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm definitely gone senile, but I can't read anything in that image










click then open the original. (4k)


----------



## Mad23

Motherboard model: ASUS X-99A

UEFI Version: 1203

CPU: i7-5820K

Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: ADATA XPG Z1 2400MHZ 8GB

GPU: Radeon R9 270X
SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Samsung 840 Evo 240GB
PSU: Seasonic X-850

USB Devices (model/version number): N/A
Monitor: N/A
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Nepton 240m
PC CASE: NZXT H440

Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? N/A
Drivers Installed (include version):NO
Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: NO
System Overclocked (provide details)? NO

Issue: Built the system a few hours ago, on boot I get q-code 00, fans spin up. Same error code with VGA and Memory removed. Tried using the flashback utility to flash bios to newest revision. No progress. Any help would be greatly appreciated, I am running out of ideas to test. I think I am going to remove mobo from case in the off chance of a short somewhere.


----------



## Brhume

Hi again,

Update:

X99-a + i5820k.

I followed the common recomendations:

In the UEFI BIOS, I just changed this:

*Sync all cores
*Multiplier to 45 (so 4.5Ghz on all cores)
*VCore now manually set to 1.275
*Enabled XMP profile for my 2400Mhz DDR4

Everything else in auto.

Ran ROG RealBench Stress test 30min => test passed.
Max t° (measured by RealTemp) reached on one of the cores: 74°C.

What should I do next ?

I can maybe push to 4.6GHz at 1.3v, but I'm on air cooling, not water.

What do you advice ?

Thank you


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad23*
> 
> Motherboard model: ASUS X-99A
> 
> UEFI Version: 1203
> 
> CPU: i7-5820K
> 
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: ADATA XPG Z1 2400MHZ 8GB
> 
> GPU: Radeon R9 270X
> SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Samsung 840 Evo 240GB
> PSU: Seasonic X-850
> 
> USB Devices (model/version number): N/A
> Monitor: N/A
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Nepton 240m
> PC CASE: NZXT H440
> 
> Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? N/A
> Drivers Installed (include version):NO
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: NO
> System Overclocked (provide details)? NO
> 
> Issue: Built the system a few hours ago, on boot I get q-code 00, fans spin up. Same error code with VGA and Memory removed. Tried using the flashback utility to flash bios to newest revision. No progress. Any help would be greatly appreciated, I am running out of ideas to test. I think I am going to remove mobo from case in the off chance of a short somewhere.


i would try to re- mount the cpu/ cooler and make sure there are no bent pins inside of the socket. when putting the cooler back on try not to screw it down really tight but not lose either.


----------



## Mad23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i would try to re- mount the cpu/ cooler and make sure there are no bent pins inside of the socket. when putting the cooler back on try not to screw it down really tight but not lose either.


No luck, thanks for the suggestions. Socket appeared to be fine. I'm thinking the CPU or motherboard is bad, but don't have a good way to confirm either. Once I reseated the CPU I once again tested various combos of VGA, Memory, etc. All still code 00. Any further ideas on how to confirm motherboard or CPU for RMA?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad23*
> 
> No luck, thanks for the suggestions. Socket appeared to be fine. I'm thinking the CPU or motherboard is bad, but don't have a good way to confirm either. Once I reseated the CPU I once again tested various combos of VGA, Memory, etc. All still code 00. Any further ideas on how to confirm motherboard or CPU for RMA?


Set RMA for both unless you have another motherboard or know someone who does to test the cpu in.









ive had the before 00 code and it ended up being a dead cpu. But then ive also seen it when the asus oc panel was plugged in.


----------



## skittlebucket

Motherboard model: *X99 Deluxe
*
UEFI Version: *1203*

CPU: *5960x*

Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: *Corsair Dominator 2800*

GPU: *EVGA 980 w/ an EK water block*

SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: *840 Evo*

PSU: *Corsair 1200i*

USB Devices (model/version number): Logitech G5 & my generic keyboard

Monitor: Asus vg248qe lightboosted @120hz

CPU Cooler: *XSPC Raystorm waterblock hooked up to the XSPC 480 Extreme water cooling kit.*

PC CASE: *900D*

Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? *Win 8.1 Pro - yes.*

Drivers Installed (include version): I've downloaded all the latest drivers, software and bios for this platform. Windows is also fully up to date.

Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: None aside from the Ai software that came with the x99

System Overclocked (provide details)? I used the 5-way tool to reach a 4.2ghz overclock.

I have two simple requests: *1* What's the best way to prevent this thing from dropping below a certain speed (say 3.5ghz)? The reason I want to unpark is because when I'm in games that are heavily dependent on the CPU the frame rate is varying wildly (over 66fps variance average on timetests)... This is really bad for basic things like aiming and spotting enemies when the clock is flipping the f out. I'd like to lock it at a higher speed if possible, if that's what will give me the best performance?

Request # *2:* Could someone with the same mobo send me screenshots of their BIOS settings OC'ed? I'm having trouble getting the following OC'ed WITH the DRAM @ 2800 without crashing?


----------



## rolldog

Any quick answers about the benefits/drawbacks of the X99-Deluxe and the Rampage V? I haven't even installed my X99-Deluxe yet, but I didn't realize that there was an ROG version of this board. I was thinking about sending it back and getting the Rampage, but after looking through the specs, I don't see any advantage of the Rampage over the Deluxe, besides the OC panel. I have the ROG Front Base already, but will the Front Base work with the Deluxe board? Can anyone enlighten me on why the Rampage is more expensive but seems to have less features than the Deluxe board?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Set RMA for both unless you have another motherboard or know someone who does to test the cpu in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive had the before 00 code and it ended up being a dead cpu. But then ive also seen it when the asus oc panel was plugged in.


Thanks for all the help! Turns out the cpu connection to the psu wasn't fully connected, even after double checking it. So a few hours and a little bit of my sanity later, I now have a working PC!!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skittlebucket*
> 
> Motherboard model: *X99 Deluxe
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> UEFI Version: *1203*
> 
> CPU: *5960x*
> 
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: *Corsair Dominator 2800*
> 
> GPU: *EVGA 980 w/ an EK water block*
> 
> SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: *840 Evo*
> 
> PSU: *Corsair 1200i*
> 
> USB Devices (model/version number): Logitech G5 & my generic keyboard
> 
> Monitor: Asus vg248qe lightboosted @120hz
> 
> CPU Cooler: *XSPC Raystorm waterblock hooked up to the XSPC 480 Extreme water cooling kit.*
> 
> PC CASE: *900D*
> 
> Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? *Win 8.1 Pro - yes.*
> 
> Drivers Installed (include version): I've downloaded all the latest drivers, software and bios for this platform. Windows is also fully up to date.
> 
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: None aside from the Ai software that came with the x99
> 
> System Overclocked (provide details)? I used the 5-way tool to reach a 4.2ghz overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> I have two simple requests: *1* What's the best way to prevent this thing from dropping below a certain speed (say 3.5ghz)? The reason I want to unpark is because when I'm in games that are heavily dependent on the CPU the frame rate is varying wildly (over 66fps variance average on timetests)... This is really bad for basic things like aiming and spotting enemies when the clock is flipping the f out. I'd like to lock it at a higher speed if possible, if that's what will give me the best performance?
> 
> Request # *2:* Could someone with the same mobo send me screenshots of their BIOS settings OC'ed? I'm having trouble getting the following OC'ed WITH the DRAM @ 2800 without crashing?


you could try to disable core parking

parking_in_power_options.zip 1k .zip file




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad23*
> 
> Thanks for all the help! Turns out the cpu connection to the psu wasn't fully connected, even after double checking it. So a few hours and a little bit of my sanity later, I now have a working PC!!


Great! glad you got it sorted out


----------



## skittlebucket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you could try to disable core parking
> 
> parking_in_power_options.zip 1k .zip file
> 
> 
> I tried that, but I found two issues: *1.* The reported CPU speed was incorrect (it read 2.8ghz constant, im at 4.2). and *2.* no cores were unparked. I've already adjusted the windows power options, and checked the performance/resource monitor - doesn't look like that is the case at all...


----------



## CaptnNemo

I'm almost there ..But I have not tried higher yet...It's been stable like this for almost 2 months now










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[img=http://s27.postimg.org/cwlmkyzmn/Capture2.jpg]


----------



## Intel8888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skittlebucket*
> 
> Motherboard model: *X99 Deluxe
> *
> UEFI Version: *1203*
> 
> CPU: *5960x*
> 
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: *Corsair Dominator 2800*
> 
> GPU: *EVGA 980 w/ an EK water block*
> 
> SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: *840 Evo*
> 
> PSU: *Corsair 1200i*
> 
> USB Devices (model/version number): Logitech G5 & my generic keyboard
> 
> Monitor: Asus vg248qe lightboosted @120hz
> 
> CPU Cooler: *XSPC Raystorm waterblock hooked up to the XSPC 480 Extreme water cooling kit.*
> 
> PC CASE: *900D*
> 
> Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? *Win 8.1 Pro - yes.*
> 
> Drivers Installed (include version): I've downloaded all the latest drivers, software and bios for this platform. Windows is also fully up to date.
> 
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: None aside from the Ai software that came with the x99
> 
> System Overclocked (provide details)? I used the 5-way tool to reach a 4.2ghz overclock.
> 
> I have two simple requests: *1* What's the best way to prevent this thing from dropping below a certain speed (say 3.5ghz)? The reason I want to unpark is because when I'm in games that are heavily dependent on the CPU the frame rate is varying wildly (over 66fps variance average on timetests)... This is really bad for basic things like aiming and spotting enemies when the clock is flipping the f out. I'd like to lock it at a higher speed if possible, if that's what will give me the best performance?
> 
> Request # *2:* Could someone with the same mobo send me screenshots of their BIOS settings OC'ed? I'm having trouble getting the following OC'ed WITH the DRAM @ 2800 without crashing?


What games are you playing that are exhibiting this behaviour? From what I've seen with the games that I play (Diablo 3 and Dragon Age), the CPUs should never have the chance to drop their clocks if they're close to 100% utilisation.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Spent a little time "optimizing" 3200 with this corsair 3000c15 kit. Only used the memory benchmarks in AID64 (and FM physics tests)... any suggestions for a definitive measure of memory performance?
> @Silent Scone - got the same effect with RRD and FAW, worked well (by aid64) with a notch down on RCD and one up on RP, otherwise it decreased performance. Setting CL, RCD and RP the same, to 15 or 16 lowered performance overall. Best speed/performance was with RAS at 38 (cas+rtd+rcd)-3 with this kit.
> 1.365V Vdram, 1.000V VSA (didn't bother lowering VSA)


There is an error in one of the instances in that image.

I'd stick with the tRTP rule. The read burst length is always 4 clocks. Technically it can go down to 2 clocks on a burst chop - but even then the remaining 2 clocks must elapse. It is possible that the bus can send a transaction in that time (no documentation on this anywhere however). One also needs to bear in mind that in most situations, it is highly likely there will be more page closes after a 4 clock burst than a burst chop.

I would not bother looking for small changes in the memory bandwidth benchmarks personally - they can skew what is happening in reality depending upon how the scoring is weighted.


----------



## rolldog

Raja: I just ordered the X99 Deluxe but haven't installed it yet. How much different is the BIOS on this board vs the Rampage V? I saw this guide for OCing the Rampage:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnMXpJY3k5Vk8zSVU/edit?usp=sharing

I'm upgrading from the Maximus VI Formula ROG board, and I found some of your guides very helpful. I'm just curious how much of a difference there is between the ROG BIOS and the non-ROG BIOS. I want to OC the Deluxe like I could with my VI Formula, but if I need to swap my board for the Rampage V to have more OC features, I will. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm just impressed you managed to get TRRD to 4 at all lol. From what I've learnt tFAW cannot be lower than tRRD x 4, and probably best not to be right on the limit.

Stop showing off your IMC anyway







My kit doesn't even like tRRD at 5 without more than 1.4v. I'm right on the worth-while limit of what this kit will do under that voltage with 1T


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skittlebucket*
> 
> Motherboard model: *X99 Deluxe
> 
> I have two simple requests: 1 What's the best way to prevent this thing from dropping below a certain speed (say 3.5ghz)? The reason I want to unpark is because when I'm in games that are heavily dependent on the CPU the frame rate is varying wildly (over 66fps variance average on timetests)... This is really bad for basic things like aiming and spotting enemies when the clock is flipping the f out. I'd like to lock it at a higher speed if possible, if that's what will give me the best performance?
> 
> Request # 2: Could someone with the same mobo send me screenshots of their BIOS settings OC'ed? I'm having trouble getting the following OC'ed WITH the DRAM @ 2800 without crashing?*


You need to go to advaned/cpu configuration/CPU power management in the BIOS and disable speedstep and CPU states.

Also for question 2 did you update BIOS if not then do so. Also look around people talk about higher memory having issues when OC with 100 strap.


----------



## [email protected]

Easier to set Windows to high performance.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Raja: I just ordered the X99 Deluxe but haven't installed it yet. How much different is the BIOS on this board vs the Rampage V? I saw this guide for OCing the Rampage:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnMXpJY3k5Vk8zSVU/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> I'm upgrading from the Maximus VI Formula ROG board, and I found some of your guides very helpful. I'm just curious how much of a difference there is between the ROG BIOS and the non-ROG BIOS. I want to OC the Deluxe like I could with my VI Formula, but if I need to swap my board for the Rampage V to have more OC features, I will. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


That guide is generic for all ASUS boards. I don't mention anything in there that is specific to the ROG boards only.


----------



## atomicus

I have an X99-S and a strange problem with my system where my keyboard will randomly stop working, usually once a day on average. Removing and replacing the USB connection fixes it, but it makes no difference what port I put it in, it keeps happening. Is this likely to be the motherboard? I have read about issues with the USB 3.0 ports. Or is it more likely to be my keyboard? Never happens to mouse or other USB peripherals.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Raja: I just ordered the X99 Deluxe but haven't installed it yet. How much different is the BIOS on this board vs the Rampage V? I saw this guide for OCing the Rampage:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnMXpJY3k5Vk8zSVU/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> I'm upgrading from the Maximus VI Formula ROG board, and I found some of your guides very helpful. I'm just curious how much of a difference there is between the ROG BIOS and the non-ROG BIOS. I want to OC the Deluxe like I could with my VI Formula, but if I need to swap my board for the Rampage V to have more OC features, I will. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That guide is generic for all ASUS boards. I don't mention anything in there that is specific to the ROG boards only.
Click to expand...

Thanks, good to know. I've only owned ROG boards so I didn't know what to expect once I get everything changed out. Thanks to some of your guides, I was able to OC an i7-4770K 3.5Ghz on a Maximus VI Formula to 5Ghz. I've read just about all of your guides from the ROG forum and can't even begin to tell you how helpful they are. Keep up the good work!

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidlat

Okay I have serious concerns about the x99 Deluxe now, I was checking the board out in Newegg and the feedbacks posted there are horrific, almost 34% of the scores are 1 egg.

Q-00 Error, RAM Slot issues, inability to use a Sound Card (I have the STX), sluggish boot times. Don't get me wrong, I've owned a couple of Asus Boards and have never experienced these problems, are those feedbacks just a bad streak, mere exaggerations, or simple user mishandling?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidlat*
> 
> Okay I have serious concerns about the x99 Deluxe now, I was checking the board out in Newegg and the feedbacks posted there are horrific, almost 34% of the scores are 1 egg.
> 
> Q-00 Error, RAM Slot issues, inability to use a Sound Card (I have the STX), sluggish boot times. Don't get me wrong, I've owned a couple of Asus Boards and have never experienced these problems, are those feedbacks just a bad streak, mere exaggerations, or simple user mishandling?


X99 is a time consuming platform when overclocking. The sound card issue has been fixed in recent bios. From what I understand all X99 boards have a little more post time than the mainstream platform, likely due to memory training. The other issues are a lot of times related to memory overclocks. VCCSA tuning can be tough.

The OC socket is very important for overclocking, and you have reps here to help. If you get a bad board, you can swap it out with most retailers within 30 days without an issue. I would say an Asus board would be the best choice, and to avoid X99 altogether if you're wanting to overclock without having to do a lot of tweaking


----------



## Minedune

Dont go by feedback most time its user error


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There is an error in one of the instances in that image.
> 
> I'd stick with the tRTP rule. The read burst length is always 4 clocks. Technically it can go down to 2 clocks on a burst chop - but even then the remaining 2 clocks must elapse. It is possible that the bus can send a transaction in that time (no documentation on this anywhere however). One also needs to bear in mind that in most situations, it is highly likely there will be more page closes after a 4 clock burst than a burst chop.
> 
> I would not bother looking for small changes in the memory bandwidth benchmarks personally - they can skew what is happening in reality depending upon how the scoring is weighted.


thanks raja - I did indeed notice that (2 instances - lol) and backed off for 3200, but I think it may be possible. 4/20 seems fine for 3000.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 tRAS at 39 is solid also both run memtest "all day"



So here's where I've been "bewildered". I'm trying 3333 on this kit, and it posts, boots, and benchmarks fine. Memtest kept failing. So, I started LOWERING vsa (from 01.000 down to 0.900 stepwise) and the length of time before an error popped up was getting much better. here's where I was before falling over myself late last night: (in Memtweak sequence) 1.390V VSA 0.9125V

3333, 16-17-18-43-1T-4-398-auto-19-10-20-3-6-16
Any suggestions/hints?


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That guide is generic for all ASUS boards. I don't mention anything in there that is specific to the ROG boards only.


I'd like to share concern of that issue http://www.overclock.net/t/1516058/official-asus-x99-e-ws-owners-thread/980#post_23436895 so ASUS to pay attention


----------



## TonyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This thread is for posting and sharing tips, tricks and results relating to ASUS X99 motherboards.
> 
> ...
> 
> Latest UEFI build 1103 for the X99-Deluxe(Recommended Build):
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1103.zip
> 
> ....


The first page still lists 1103 as recommended. It is 1203, correct? Just checking. I'm getting ready to flash bios on my newly RMA'd deluxe.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyJ*
> 
> The first page still lists 1103 as recommended. It is 1203, correct? Just checking. I'm getting ready to flash bios on my newly RMA'd deluxe.


Go by the latest build. I just haven't updated the 1st page.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks raja - I did indeed notice that (2 instances - lol) and backed off for 3200, but I think it may be possible. 4/20 seems fine for 3000.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> tRAS at 39 is solid also both run memtest "all day"
> 
> 
> 
> So here's where I've been "bewildered". I'm trying 3333 on this kit, and it posts, boots, and benchmarks fine. Memtest kept failing. So, I started LOWERING vsa (from 01.000 down to 0.900 stepwise) and the length of time before an error popped up was getting much better. here's where I was before falling over myself late last night: (in Memtweak sequence) 1.390V VSA 0.9125V
> 
> 3333, 16-17-18-43-1T-4-398-auto-19-10-20-3-6-16
> Any suggestions/hints?


Trrd at 4 is probably causing some of the issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Trrd at 4 is probably causing some of the issue.











working on it...


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah for 3333 that's mega low. I want different RAM now







. Maybe a dead spot in SA too I guess, I'd be impressed if you can run 3333 at 0.900v. I need 1.03v for 3000.


----------



## rolldog

I had problems running G.SKILL Trident memory at its full speed on an Asus Maximus VI Formula ROG MB. I was running the 2133 memory at 1.75v, and it wouldn't get anywhere near that speed. Also, if I set the XMP profile in the BIOS, my system would never post. After working with some guy at G.SKILL on it for a while, he decided to swap my memory for the 2400 speed (I tried 2 different sets of 2133 memory). When I installed the 2400 speed Tridents, I had no problems at all. There must be a bug with that particular board and memory.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Scone

1.75v? lol What kit was it?


----------



## lilchronic

he's talking about DDR3


----------



## rolldog

G.SKILL Trident X 2133 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 memory. The Z87 boards run at much higher voltages than these X99 boards. That's why these boards don't need as much cooling. That's why I'm kinda scared to OC this board without thoroughly reading up on it because I know what voltages I had to use on my old board, and if I use those voltages on this board, I might fry something.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah for 3333 that's mega low. I want different RAM now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe a dead spot in SA too I guess, I'd be impressed if you can run 3333 at 0.900v. I need 1.03v for 3000.


ugh, I got this so close! drops a memtest error @ ~200% (x16).









3333 on a 3000 kit: It's very odd, raising tRRD to 5 and FAW to 26 (what Auto gives) errors-out very fast. 4/20 holds the longest >100%. VSA 0.89xx is too low, 0.9000 is best, 0.95+ is too high? I feel like such a noob with this memory OC thing. (that's because I am.







)
VTT ids scaling well at 50% VDIMM
swizzle bits are no boot.

... gotta set this aside and come back before:

badday.zip 4883k .zip file


----------



## Silent Scone

SA can be really frustrating, I'm still not 100% sure on what my system likes, I just know between 1.03-1.04 is it's G-spot for 3000. Which is all I really need to know at the moment









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> he's talking about DDR3


Well spotted


----------



## lilchronic

if they had Trident x DDR4 id have them


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ugh, I got this so close! drops a memtest error @ ~200% (x16).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3333 on a 3000 kit: It's very odd, raising tRRD to 5 and FAW to 26 (what Auto gives) errors-out very fast. 4/20 holds the longest >100%. VSA 0.89xx is too low, 0.9000 is best, 0.95+ is too high? I feel like such a noob with this memory OC thing. (that's because I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> VTT ids scaling well at 50% VDIMM
> swizzle bits are no boot.
> 
> ... gotta set this aside and come back before:
> 
> badday.zip 4883k .zip file


just today for a first time tryed to move up my VTT, and 3333mhz on ram works perfect, before was 1.048v, now 1.08v.
Before with 3333mhz was hard to boot, just with 17-18-18-30-1T







and VCCSA in my case don't make any sense (auto ~ 0.81v, now 0.776v)
I'm totally lame at ram overclocking....


----------



## Silent Scone

Define perfect lol, I can run AIDA Memory Benchmark at 3333 with no adjustment on VTT. very rare you have to touch it on this platform


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> just today for a first time tryed to move up my VTT, and 3333mhz on ram works perfect, before was 1.048v, now 1.08v.
> Before with 3333mhz was hard to boot, just with 17-18-18-30-1T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and VCCSA in my case don't make any sense (auto ~ 0.81v, now 0.776v)
> I'm totally lame at ram overclocking....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah, as I said, no problem with VTT scaling to 50% of VDIMM. Post, boot and benchmarks (FM physics etc) work fine, but I still have not got 3333c16 memtest stable.








IDK, maybe VCCIO? (which is what you increased - right?)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Define perfect lol, I can run AIDA Memory Benchmark at 3333 with no adjustment on VTT. very rare you have to touch it on this platform


Think I fixed 3200c15... [email protected], [email protected] (vs 20), +5mV (1.375). Good performance with [email protected]


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There is an error in one of the instances in that image.
> I'd stick with the tRTP rule. The read burst length is always 4 clocks. Technically it can go down to 2 clocks on a burst chop - but even then the remaining 2 clocks must elapse. It is possible that the bus can send a transaction in that time (no documentation on this anywhere however). One also needs to bear in mind that in most situations, it is highly likely there will be more page closes after a 4 clock burst than a burst chop.
> I would not bother looking for small changes in the memory bandwidth benchmarks personally - they can skew what is happening in reality depending upon how the scoring is weighted.


Okay - 3333 seems to be working; only 4.5 laps of memtest so far.. Took a slight bump in VCCIO (1.05 to 1.06875V unoptimized), up one on FAW, tRTP rule and 1.39V. The VCCIO increase turned the corner. Not that I know why that did it... a laymen's explanation would be appreciated.










interesting to note that cache idles at 14x (1750) "WHILST" 3000 will idle @ 12x (1500).


----------



## thrgk

Ok I got my extreme installed. So many more settings then my old msi. How do you guys recommend oc cache ? Keep the min and max within 500 of each other or ? My multi is 44.

What is a good voltage to not go above 1.3 or ?

Also for ram what voltages other then dram should I change o thought their was vccio and something else but idk the names of them in asus bios


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ok I got my extreme installed. So many more settings then my old msi. How do you guys recommend oc cache ? Keep the min and max within 500 of each other or ? My multi is 44.
> 
> What is a good voltage to not go above 1.3 or ?
> 
> Also for ram what voltages other then dram should I change o thought their was vccio and something else but idk the names of them in asus bios


got it working, eh? good news! what was the main issue? For OC, take a look at the guides in the OP.... not necessary to keep core and cache within 500MHz as far as I know. The "process" to OC cache is just like the core.
Good luck!


----------



## thrgk

Yea it was a bad insert of gpu lol. OK I'll take a look and see. BTW thanks for the better paste idea it helped at least 10 c during stress. Artic silver is no more lol


----------



## thrgk

When you guys are ocing and finding a good oc point. When like the computer doesn't get to post because of a bad oc or stuff is holding the power button till shut off the best way or do you click reset on the mobo or something ? It seems my ram won't do above 2800 and it's at 15 timings now I'll tweak it some more tomorrow.

Nice thing about asus I now have my cache at 43 instead of 30 lol. Only tested 30 min in aida64 but I'll test more tomorrow


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> got it working, eh? good news! what was the main issue? For OC, take a look at the guides in the OP.... not necessary to keep core and cache within 500MHz as far as I know. The "process" to OC cache is just like the core.
> Good luck!


I followed the 4.2 OC tutorial and am stable at 4.2 GHz running full 2800 MHz on my DDR4-2800 memory -- what of significance can be gained by OC'ing the cache? (My goal is a reasonable OC and not setting any OC records for video and graphic processing, maybe a game or two, and ripping my library Blu-rays for my media server).

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay - 3333 seems to be working; only 4.5 laps of memtest so far.. Took a slight bump in VCCIO (1.05 to 1.06875V unoptimized), up one on FAW, tRTP rule and 1.39V. The VCCIO increase turned the corner. Not that I know why that did it... a laymen's explanation would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting to note that cache idles at 14x (1750) "WHILST" 3000 will idle @ 12x (1500).


Nice! Did you leave this running a while longer? Let us know how you get on with posting as well. I experimented with VCCIO in the very beggining with 3000 / 3200 up to 1.1v but made no noticeable difference at the time


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, as I said, no problem with VTT scaling to 50% of VDIMM. Post, boot and benchmarks (FM physics etc) work fine, but I still have not got 3333c16 memtest stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK, maybe VCCIO? (which is what you increased - right?)
> 
> Think I fixed 3200c15... [email protected], [email protected] (vs 20), +5mV (1.375). Good performance with [email protected]


yes, i have increased VCCIO(in program hwinfo64 - VTT) In bios from 1.048 to 1.08(maybe need to lower it) and it helped a lot with ram.


----------



## [email protected]

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay - 3333 seems to be working; only 4.5 laps of memtest so far.. Took a slight bump in VCCIO (1.05 to 1.06875V unoptimized), up one on FAW, tRTP rule and 1.39V. The VCCIO increase turned the corner. Not that I know why that did it... a laymen's explanation would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting to note that cache idles at 14x (1750) "WHILST" 3000 will idle @ 12x (1500).


There is no layman's explanation I can give that will be accurate as nobody knows the internal architecture Intel employs to utilize each power rail between internal domains. IO means input output, so we can assume that some of the internal signal stages are driven by VCCIO. There may also be some associated reference voltages that are derived from the rail. If it's the voltage that drives transceivers then it comes down to voltage swing and slew rates at higher switching speeds. VCCIO-D was quite sensitive for DRAM on other architectures - it was more so than VCCSA. On this architecture VCCSA seems the most sensitive rail - but maybe there are some CPUs that need IO adjustment as well. I know Praz has experimented with this and has a CPU that can benefit from it. Where it manifests is at the top end mainly.


----------



## Silent Scone

Might have to have another play then. I increased a lot of the IO voltages initially at launch to rule anything untoward out with 3200, but have since stuck with stock voltage. Every chip is different obviously...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice! Did you leave this running a while longer? Let us know how you get on with posting as well. I experimented with VCCIO in the very beggining with 3000 / 3200 up to 1.1v but made no noticeable difference at the time


thanks! yeah, but only to ~ 600% Post and boot have not been an issue oddly (so far. time will tell). One thing.... memtweak is okay for quick assessment and probing gross instability. Don't know if it's my configuration, but setting timings and voltages in bios and a proper post can be the difference between memtest stability and not. 3333 seems very snappy - it's worth the shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> false
> There is no layman's explanation I can give that will be accurate as nobody knows the internal architecture Intel employs to utilize each power rail between internal domains. IO means input output, so we can assume that some of the internal signal stages are driven by VCCIO. There may also be some associated reference voltages that are derived from the rail. If it's the voltage that drives transceivers then it comes down to voltage swing and slew rates at higher switching speeds. VCCIO-D was quite sensitive for DRAM on other architectures - it was more so than VCCSA. On this architecture VCCSA seems the most sensitive rail - but maybe there are some CPUs that need IO adjustment as well. I know Praz has experimented with this and has a *CPU that can benefit from it*. Where it manifests is at the top end mainly.


Excellent. Thanks for the insights (and patience over time)... and if anyone benefits from this little experiment, well that's what these threads are about.


----------



## Minedune

Question about DIMM populating on this board.

I read about people getting boards with bad DIMM.
Default A1,B1,C1,D1 are working fine so i went to test A2,B2,C2,D2 slots and no mater if i use one or all four sticks i get code 53 and no POST.
Do i need to have A1,B1,C1,D1 populated before i can use the other channel?

I read manual and says for my memory *CMK16GX4M4A2666C158 support 2/4 and to use A1,B1,C1,D1 for better compatibility but confused if it would even post in other dims.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> Do i need to have A1,B1,C1,D1 populated before i can use the other channel?


Hello

Yes.


----------



## Minedune

thanks


----------



## TonyJ

Replaced my MB and processor after a 00 qcode issue. I flashed the new bios as soon as I replaced the MB. Before the old setup died, I had the machine up and running and had done 90 percent of my windows stuff (redirects, ect...) I was booting from SSD and had windows (win 7 pro) and my apps loaded on it. Fast boot in 20 secs from reset worked great. Now, with the new MB, it finds the SSD and shows it as a boot drive, but refuses to boot from windows.

From my investigation, it appears that it's a driver conflict or something to do with the UEFI boot setup. I've tried disabling secure boot, I've switched to "other OS" - nuthin... When it posts it thinks about booting a while, then bops back into Bios...

I'm sure I can get it back with a reinstall of windows, but I really don't want to... And I really want to understand how this works. Searched here and a bunch of googling with no luck. Any way to nondistructively repair the UEFI setup? Ideas?

Thanks in advance,
Tony


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyJ*
> 
> Replaced my MB and processor after a 00 qcode issue. I flashed the new bios as soon as I replaced the MB. Before the old setup died, I had the machine up and running and had done 90 percent of my windows stuff (redirects, ect...) I was booting from SSD and had windows (win 7 pro) and my apps loaded on it. Fast boot in 20 secs from reset worked great. Now, with the new MB, it finds the SSD and shows it as a boot drive, but refuses to boot from windows.
> 
> From my investigation, it appears that it's a driver conflict or something to do with the UEFI boot setup. I've tried disabling secure boot, I've switched to "other OS" - nuthin... When it posts it thinks about booting a while, then bops back into Bios...
> 
> I'm sure I can get it back with a reinstall of windows, but I really don't want to... And I really want to understand how this works. Searched here and a bunch of googling with no luck. Any way to nondistructively repair the UEFI setup? Ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Tony


Not really a motherboard discussion, but you should be able to boot to your windows installation media, then after selecting your language, select repair. If it's just a boot issue, this should fix it.


----------



## newls1

I would like to post this question in this thread as PRAZ or RAJA might be able to help me.... Very strange X99-A BIOS issue im experiencing. I will copy and paste my question in here:

""This is gonna be a little difficult to explain, but maybe X99-A owners have seen this before. Basically the issue is whenever i change the cache ratio of the cpu, upon reboot, The pc posts with a much lower cpu speed even tho im locked in with a 44x cpu multi. For example... if i keep a 30x cache multi and with a locked cpu multi of 44, pc posts with 4.4GHz speed shown on initial post screen and windows reads 4.4ghz as well. If i change the cache ratio even 1 multi higher (ex: 31) pc posts with a 4.3GHz cpu speed EVEN THO my cpu multi is locked in at 44x all cores. BUT........... once in windows, cpuz reads just fine @ 4.4GHz. So like right now i changed the cache multi to 36, and pc posts with a 4.2ghz reading on post screen, but once in windows cpuz still reads just fine @ 4.4GHz... How can i fix the post screen upon booting to read the correct speed and more importantly, if cpuz is reading 4.4GHz but my post screen is showing 4.2, WHICH ONE IS CORRECT???? this is so weird! HELP""

""just tried 37x multi for cache and the post screen shows 4.1ghz, but cpuz still shows 4.4ghz... Has no one come across this? is my pc running at 4.4 or 4.1???

EDIT*** yes im using the 1203 bios (latest)""

I did send asus an email about this too, just need to see if im actually operating @ 4.4GHz or 4.1GHz..... Every single program i use to check cpu speed is showing 4.42GHz (AIDA64, Coretemp, realtemp, cpuz) all show 4.42GHz, only the "post" screen upon initial power up of pc is showing 4.1ghz... but like i said above, if i put the cache multi back to 30x, it will POST with 4.4GHz.. so strange!


----------



## TonyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> Not really a motherboard discussion, but you should be able to boot to your windows installation media, then after selecting your language, select repair. If it's just a boot issue, this should fix it.


Here's where it gets weird... When the system was first built with the motherboard/CPU which I RMA'd, I was running windows home premium 64. I discovered the 16GB ram limit on that version and decided to upgrade to windows pro. Did the upgrade successfully online and then ran the updater/checker and it all just worked. Saved a few bucks. Bad idea. Should have just paid for the disk. Now if I have to reinstall, I have to go through it all again... Load home premium, load drivers, load pro upgrade, etc... Tried it with my son's pro oem disk and it wouldn't enter into repair saying it was a different version of windows... sucks.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> thanks


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## djgar

I hate working two projects at the same time - I've spent some days glued to my TV calibration workflow, granted the most convoluted one in existence, but therein lies the fun







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click then open the original. (4k)


As I said, it's definitely senility at its best - I never noticed the Original button







.I can read! Thanks! That dram speed has me drooling - gotta try 3200 and see if I can manage a 100 strap setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad23*
> 
> Thanks for all the help! Turns out the cpu connection to the psu wasn't fully connected, even after double checking it. So a few hours and a little bit of my sanity later, I now have a working PC!!


See, that stuff never happens to me







[cough, cough] ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptnNemo*
> 
> I'm almost there ..But I have not tried higher yet...It's been stable like this for almost 2 months now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [img=http://s27.postimg.org/cwlmkyzmn/Capture2.jpg]


Ouch! That monitor is reporting a vcore of 1.92, which would fry the damned thing, obviously they meant VInput / VRM ...


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyJ*
> 
> Here's where it gets weird... When the system was first built with the motherboard/CPU which I RMA'd, I was running windows home premium 64. I discovered the 16GB ram limit on that version and decided to upgrade to windows pro. Did the upgrade successfully online and then ran the updater/checker and it all just worked. Saved a few bucks. Bad idea. Should have just paid for the disk. Now if I have to reinstall, I have to go through it all again... Load home premium, load drivers, load pro upgrade, etc... Tried it with my son's pro oem disk and it wouldn't enter into repair saying it was a different version of windows... sucks.


Download official no oem pro iso and activate with your key, that should work.


----------



## TonyJ

Thanks. I've been round and round with microsoft.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyJ*
> 
> Thanks. I've been round and round with microsoft.


You said you tried with your son's disk. Did you boot the disk in UEFI mode? And, did you verify it is the 64bit disk?

I have gotten the error you talked about from both of these issues.


----------



## TonyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> You said you tried with your son's disk. Did you boot the disk in UEFI mode? And, did you verify it is the 64bit disk?
> 
> I have gotten the error you talked about from both of these issues.


Thanks for the reply. I didn't know you could boot a DVD in the UEFI mode. I'll have to read up on that one. The OEM disk I've got is win 7 pro 64bit, but it was used to build my son's gaming machine. I'm going to use it to do a clean install and delay validation. I'm returning my upgrade for a refund and returning the win 7 home premium oem disk I bought for the build. I'm also ordering a win 7 pro disk and will use it for validation when the time comes.

I'll have to do a bunch of setup, but it should be cleaner than doing the online update. Plus I'll have a disk and key...


----------



## Phillychuck

Noticed something with the DTS UltraPC II, the bass enhancement causes crackling. Played a frequency sweep video (



) from YT and right around 30hz to 50hz it just starts making a buzz. This is at any level, even low, so its not my headphone drivers. Turn off this one enhancement and the buzz goes away.

I didn't check the entire sweep, but any song with bass you hear it.


----------



## sblantipodi

with the new processor I'm getting a hole new level of strange error code.
what mean a "b1" error code on windows boot with windows freezed on booting?


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> with the new processor I'm getting a hole new level of strange error code.
> what mean a "b1" error code on windows boot with windows freezed on booting?


Runtime Set Virtual Address MAP End

I presume that means the kernel ran into problems with the MMU and complete enabling of the Virtual Memory failed. A modern OS can't function under that condition.

Your overclock is unstable is what I'm gathering.


----------



## calhawk2000

When I enable a XMP profile for my memory I can't get my NVidia 780ti Sli to run in PCI-E 3.0 speed. If I turn off the XMP, it will go back to PCI-E 3.0 speed. But with it enabled it won't even let me select 3.0 in the bios, 2.0 is as high as it goes. Any idea why it won't go into PCI-E 3.0 speed under XMP memory profile?

Asus X99 Deluxe Bios 1203
5930k
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16 G 2800 memory
2 evga 780ti sli


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Runtime Set Virtual Address MAP End
> 
> I presume that means the kernel ran into problems with the MMU and complete enabling of the Virtual Memory failed. A modern OS can't function under that condition.
> 
> Your overclock is unstable is what I'm gathering.


more vcore? more cache? more vcssa?


----------



## Baasha

4-Way SLI scaling sucks on the ASUS Rampage V Extreme!









I have had 4-Way SLI for a few weeks now and the GPU usage is below 50% across all GPUs.

My 5960X is at 4.40Ghz so I don't think that's a bottleneck.

Any advice on tweaking the settings in the BIOS etc. to get 4-Way SLI to scale well on the RVE?

I'm running 4x GTX-980 SC @ 1550Mhz on the RVE.

Here is what I mean:


----------



## Silent Scone

That's just the drivers in general at the moment. Make sure you're running GEN3


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> I would like to post this question in this thread as PRAZ or RAJA might be able to help me.... Very strange X99-A BIOS issue im experiencing. I will copy and paste my question in here:
> 
> ""This is gonna be a little difficult to explain, but maybe X99-A owners have seen this before. Basically the issue is whenever i change the cache ratio of the cpu, upon reboot, The pc posts with a much lower cpu speed even tho im locked in with a 44x cpu multi. For example... if i keep a 30x cache multi and with a locked cpu multi of 44, pc posts with 4.4GHz speed shown on initial post screen and windows reads 4.4ghz as well. If i change the cache ratio even 1 multi higher (ex: 31) pc posts with a 4.3GHz cpu speed EVEN THO my cpu multi is locked in at 44x all cores. BUT........... once in windows, cpuz reads just fine @ 4.4GHz. So like right now i changed the cache multi to 36, and pc posts with a 4.2ghz reading on post screen, but once in windows cpuz still reads just fine @ 4.4GHz... How can i fix the post screen upon booting to read the correct speed and more importantly, if cpuz is reading 4.4GHz but my post screen is showing 4.2, WHICH ONE IS CORRECT???? this is so weird! HELP""
> 
> ""just tried 37x multi for cache and the post screen shows 4.1ghz, but cpuz still shows 4.4ghz... Has no one come across this? is my pc running at 4.4 or 4.1???
> 
> EDIT*** yes im using the 1203 bios (latest)""
> 
> I did send asus an email about this too, just need to see if im actually operating @ 4.4GHz or 4.1GHz..... Every single program i use to check cpu speed is showing 4.42GHz (AIDA64, Coretemp, realtemp, cpuz) all show 4.42GHz, only the "post" screen upon initial power up of pc is showing 4.1ghz... but like i said above, if i put the cache multi back to 30x, it will POST with 4.4GHz.. so strange!


anyone?


----------



## ondoy

anyone having usb issues with x99-a ???
today used a 1tb usb 3.0 external drive was only able to hit 10mbs...


----------



## Agenesis

I've been running my rampage 5 on a test bench for a month and I just noticed today it's missing the IO shield
















I tried calling Asus but gave up after 30 minutes being on hold and when trying to use the site now it's awfully complicated like a maze with nowhere to send an inquiry.


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> 4-Way SLI scaling sucks on the ASUS Rampage V Extreme!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had 4-Way SLI for a few weeks now and the GPU usage is below 50% across all GPUs.
> 
> My 5960X is at 4.40Ghz so I don't think that's a bottleneck.
> 
> Any advice on tweaking the settings in the BIOS etc. to get 4-Way SLI to scale well on the RVE?
> 
> I'm running 4x GTX-980 SC @ 1550Mhz on the RVE.
> ]


Did you try custom VBIOS?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> anyone?


The BIOS always reports 4.2GHz in the posting screen for me but it's actually running at the OC'ed speed of 4.55GHz, as reported everywhere else


----------



## goodenough88

Hi All,

Quick question, just wanting to confirm my suspicions.

I've got an ASUS X99-A motherboard and was running two GTX980's in SLI using the PCI-E 1 & 3 slots.

I've just put waterblocks on my two cards and because I only got the dual slot EK terminal block, I'm now running the two cards in PCI-E slots 1 & 2.

Both my cards are being detected, but I'm unable to run them in SLI. Is this because I'm using PCI-E slot 2? The user manual says that for SLI, PCI-E slots 1 & 3 must be used, but I'm struggling to understand why I can't use PCI-E slot 2 instead of slot 3?


----------



## calhawk2000

This won't let me select PCI-E Gen 3 in the bios either with XMP memory profile enabled. It only offers 1.0 or 2.0 speed. Is this a Bios Bug?


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> The BIOS always reports 4.2GHz in the posting screen for me but it's actually running at the OC'ed speed of 4.55GHz, as reported everywhere else


must be a bios bug.... yet another one! Thank you for your reply


----------



## goodenough88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Quick question, just wanting to confirm my suspicions.
> 
> I've got an ASUS X99-A motherboard and was running two GTX980's in SLI using the PCI-E 1 & 3 slots.
> 
> I've just put waterblocks on my two cards and because I only got the dual slot EK terminal block, I'm now running the two cards in PCI-E slots 1 & 2.
> 
> Both my cards are being detected, but I'm unable to run them in SLI. Is this because I'm using PCI-E slot 2? The user manual says that for SLI, PCI-E slots 1 & 3 must be used, but I'm struggling to understand why I can't use PCI-E slot 2 instead of slot 3?


Think I solved it. PCI-E slot 2 is shown as x16 in the manual, but only runs at x4 or slower.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> Think I solved it. PCI-E slot 2 is shown as x16 in the manual, but only runs at x4 or slower.


Hello

The x16 is the physical slot configuration. The maximum speed of x4 is correctly stated in the specifications section of the manual.


----------



## VPII

Okay.... I picked up something interesting. The B1 and B2 memory slot in my Asus X99 Pro does not seem to work. I tested all 8 memory modules I have which works fine in A1 & 2, C1 & 2 as well as D1 & 2. This is worrying as I do not recall it being a problem before but then when I look at a cpu screenshot of the memory it states 32gb but windows 7 64bit states 24gb of which only 16 is usable which I understand.

In the bios opening screen is show A1, A2, C1, C2, D1 and D2 populated but nothing in B1 and B2.


----------



## VPII

Oh I forgot to add.... even the spd tab in cpuz show all the memoey slots populated with the correct spd for each module in each memory slot.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Okay.... I picked up something interesting. The B1 and B2 memory slot in my Asus X99 Pro does not seem to work. I tested all 8 memory modules I have which works fine in A1 & 2, C1 & 2 as well as D1 & 2. This is worrying as I do not recall it being a problem before but then when I look at a cpu screenshot of the memory it states 32gb but windows 7 64bit states 24gb of which only 16 is usable which I understand.
> 
> In the bios opening screen is show A1, A2, C1, C2, D1 and D2 populated but nothing in B1 and B2.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

Test using 4 modules in the correct slots at default settings after a full UEFI clear. If there is still an issue with the B slot remove the CPU and using good lighting and a strong magnifier check the socket for any bent pins. When reinstalling the CPU cooler be sure to tighten it down properly and evenly.


----------



## Kidlat

Wow, I just got this board and i'm already having problems with it.

The thing won't even POST, when I press the power button on the motherboard, it lights up for half a second, along with the debug led, then shuts down by itself, the power button and reset button remain illuminated but are no longer responsive when pressed again, you have to "discharge" all the remaining electricity by turning off the PSU, then turn the PSU on again before it starts responding again (with the same result).

I removed all the DIMMs and tried applying them one by one on the recommended slot but the same thing happens. I removed the GPU from the PCI-E Slots but the same thing happens, now only the CPU is remaining on the motherboard but the same thing still happens.

Help!

P.S. I have the Asus x99 Deluxe, G.Skill Ripjaws 4 16GB 4x4GB DDR4 2400 (F4-2400C15Q-16GRR), 5820k


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Hello
> 
> Test using 4 modules in the correct slots at default settings after a full UEFI clear. If there is still an issue with the B slot remove the CPU and using good lighting and a strong magnifier check the socket for any bent pins. When reinstalling the CPU cooler be sure to tighten it down properly and evenly.


Thanks @Praz I did it, checked and found some art eraser might have gone in underneath the cpu. Cleaned the pins and checked for bend pins but all seems to be okay. I still don't get the memory in B1 and B2 to be seen. I'll do a more in depth check at the cpu socket to see if I missed anything. I've informed the supplier. The interesting thing was that yesterday when I did I dry ice run all worked well and in CPUz under mem it showed quad channel. Now it does not show quad channel, but under SPD cpuz actually recognizes the memory modules correctly when going through the slots.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidlat*
> 
> Wow, I just got this board and i'm already having problems with it.
> 
> The thing won't even POST, when I press the power button on the motherboard, it lights up for half a second, along with the debug led, then shuts down by itself, the power button and reset button remain illuminated but are no longer responsive when pressed again, you have to "discharge" all the remaining electricity by turning off the PSU, then turn the PSU on again before it starts responding again (with the same result).
> 
> I removed all the DIMMs and tried applying them one by one on the recommended slot but the same thing happens. I removed the GPU from the PCI-E Slots but the same thing happens, now only the CPU is remaining on the motherboard but the same thing still happens.
> 
> Help!
> 
> P.S. I have the Asus x99 Deluxe, G.Skill Ripjaws 4 16GB 4x4GB DDR4 2400 (F4-2400C15Q-16GRR), 5820k


Have you tried switching to bios 2, and try to boot, worth a try.

OOOPS scratch that, deluxe not dual bios if I remember. Sorry


----------



## Kidlat

Uhm, how do I switch to BIOS 2?

I don't know why this is happening, I thought it might be the PSU but I tried that PSU on another rig I have here, and it booted to the BIOS just fine. *sigh*


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidlat*
> 
> Wow, I just got this board and i'm already having problems with it.
> 
> The thing won't even POST, when I press the power button on the motherboard, it lights up for half a second, along with the debug led, then shuts down by itself, the power button and reset button remain illuminated but are no longer responsive when pressed again, you have to "discharge" all the remaining electricity by turning off the PSU, then turn the PSU on again before it starts responding again (with the same result).
> 
> I removed all the DIMMs and tried applying them one by one on the recommended slot but the same thing happens. I removed the GPU from the PCI-E Slots but the same thing happens, now only the CPU is remaining on the motherboard but the same thing still happens.
> 
> Help!
> 
> P.S. I have the Asus x99 Deluxe, G.Skill Ripjaws 4 16GB 4x4GB DDR4 2400 (F4-2400C15Q-16GRR), 5820k


What brand and model is your PSU and have you installed correctly the 24-pin MB cable as well as the 8-pin and 4-pin CPU cables?


----------



## Kidlat

I use a Seasonic Platinum 760w power supply, and it's not even 2 months old, grr.

As for the 24-pin cable, yes, I double checked that just now to make sure it's plugged in right, as well as the 8-pin CPU cable, as for the 4-pin, the Asus x99 Deluxe doesn't have a 4-pin connector like the Rampage V Extreme.

I did make a little progress though, I flashed the BIOS to the newest one 1203 (I think, from the Asus Website), I managed to make it post all the way to the UEFI, then all the way to the OS of my SSD, however, the Rig suddenly turned off and started posting again, then it went on a cycle of powering off and powering on.

I noticed something though, every time I pressed the power on and the computer powers up for a half second, when it turns off, the PSU makes this one click sound that's audible, like a "tut" sound. Now I'm wondering if the PSU may be dying already, if so I'll have it replaced - quick, fast, and in a hurry.

EDIT:
Now it has reverted to how it was before, powering up for half a second, then turning off.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> 4-Way SLI scaling sucks on the ASUS Rampage V Extreme!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had 4-Way SLI for a few weeks now and the GPU usage is below 50% across all GPUs.
> 
> My 5960X is at 4.40Ghz so I don't think that's a bottleneck.
> 
> Any advice on tweaking the settings in the BIOS etc. to get 4-Way SLI to scale well on the RVE?
> 
> I'm running 4x GTX-980 SC @ 1550Mhz on the RVE.
> 
> Here is what I mean:


make sure you turn on gen 3 for the pcie slots
mine was set to gen 2 by default


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidlat*
> 
> I use a Seasonic Platinum 760w power supply, and it's not even 2 months old, grr.
> 
> As for the 24-pin cable, yes, I double checked that just now to make sure it's plugged in right, as well as the 8-pin CPU cable, as for the 4-pin, the Asus x99 Deluxe doesn't have a 4-pin connector like the Rampage V Extreme.
> 
> I did make a little progress though, I flashed the BIOS to the newest one 1203 (I think, from the Asus Website), I managed to make it post all the way to the UEFI, then all the way to the OS of my SSD, however, the Rig suddenly turned off and started posting again, then it went on a cycle of powering off and powering on.
> 
> I noticed something though, every time I pressed the power on and the computer powers up for a half second, when it turns off, the PSU makes this one click sound that's audible, like a "tut" sound. Now I'm wondering if the PSU may be dying already, if so I'll have it replaced - quick, fast, and in a hurry.
> 
> EDIT:
> Now it has reverted to how it was before, powering up for half a second, then turning off.


you have something shorting of not seated properly
you power supply is protecting itself


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidlat*
> 
> I use a Seasonic Platinum 760w power supply, and it's not even 2 months old, grr.
> 
> As for the 24-pin cable, yes, I double checked that just now to make sure it's plugged in right, as well as the 8-pin CPU cable, as for the 4-pin, the Asus x99 Deluxe doesn't have a 4-pin connector like the Rampage V Extreme.
> 
> I did make a little progress though, I flashed the BIOS to the newest one 1203 (I think, from the Asus Website), I managed to make it post all the way to the UEFI, then all the way to the OS of my SSD, however, the Rig suddenly turned off and started posting again, then it went on a cycle of powering off and powering on.
> 
> I noticed something though, every time I pressed the power on and the computer powers up for a half second, when it turns off, the PSU makes this one click sound that's audible, like a "tut" sound. Now I'm wondering if the PSU may be dying already, if so I'll have it replaced - quick, fast, and in a hurry.
> 
> EDIT:
> Now it has reverted to how it was before, powering up for half a second, then turning off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> you have something shorting of not seated properly
> you power supply is protecting itself


I have seen this before where it was specifically with the PSU. Try a different PSU. Its tripping itself and shutting down the system. Obviously you need to make sure all devices are seated right etc. cables in all the way. If all that is good. try a diff psu.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidlat*
> 
> I noticed something though, every time I pressed the power on and the computer powers up for a half second, when it turns off, the PSU makes this one click sound that's audible, like a "tut" sound. Now I'm wondering if the PSU may be dying already, if so I'll have it replaced - quick, fast, and in a hurry.


The click sound is normal.


----------



## Razor 116

I think it may be time for me to RMA this board, Recently the PC has started to freeze not totally as my cursor is still moveable but nothing else, I then hit reset and it takes an extremely long time to enter the BIOS where I then go to storage devices and only one is seen all others are shown as "Not Installed". I then fully power of the PC by holding down the power button and repeat by entering the BIOS once again and still the same situation and yet again it takes an extremely long time to actually enter the BIOS. Only when I fully power down the PC that is when I turn off my PSU and repeat do my hard drives and SSD reappear. This is not a temperature issue, This SSD is less than a year old with no issues the same for the HDD's they have been scanned and have never exhibited this behaviour on my previous motherboard, The SATA cables are new and came with the X99 Deluxe, the PSU is less than 2 months old aswell.

Haven't had any other issues with this board despite the long list that appears in this thread except that OC profiles don't work although they didn't in my P8Z77-V either.


----------



## Kidlat

Okay, I re-seated the processor into the socket multiple times and that seems to have been the problem. I don't get how the CPU can be placed there flush on the socket and still not properly mounted since there are tabs there that will prevent you from inserting the processor there in any other configuration, LOL . Now it's running fine, but I'll keep it on to make sure it doesn't start boot-looping again. Thanks for the inputs though.


----------



## litster

Question about memory detection on Asus X99 Deluxe.

I have 8 sticks of Ballistix Sport 4GB DDR4 2400MHz for 32GB. For some reason, the board would boot with 16GB, 24GB. It doesn't recognize all 32GB all the time. A complete power down and reboot may help sometimes. But the next reboot may show up less than 32GB again. What might be wrong? Thanks.


----------



## djgar

Litster: sounds like OC instability with the DRAM ... have you tried with no DRAM OC?


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Litster: sounds like OC instability with the DRAM ... have you tried with no DRAM OC?


Thanks djgar. I am going to try XMP mode now and not go beyond the spec'ed memory speed and timing. Thanks.


----------



## eddyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Thanks djgar. I am going to try XMP mode now and not go beyond the spec'ed memory speed and timing. Thanks.


Maybe try more dram voltage or make sure its increase if it needs too????

Guys: I am looking to buy a X99 Deluxe, but I am wondering what you guys recommend for memory? If I get somthing very high speeed like 2800mhz or 3200MHz will it make much difference? If it does then will the board handle it fine? or will I have issues like "lister"?


----------



## Bear Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddyg*
> 
> Guys: I am looking to buy a X99 Deluxe, but I am wondering what you guys recommend for memory? If I get somthing very high speeed like 2800mhz or 3200MHz will it make much difference? If it does then will the board handle it fine? or will I have issues like "lister"?


I read in another forum that since DDR4 is new and expensive, just get 2400 until DDR4 matures more; and that is what I did


----------



## Kidlat

Getting RAM with higher speeds, for me, actually makes no difference (maybe because I'm only gonna use this rig for gaming), in actual application, I don't "feel" any difference between now using 2400mhz ram as compared to when I was using 1600mhz RAM in my z68 rig.

As for the "issues," just look at the compatible ram list for the Asus x99 Deluxe, a LOT of sticks are listed as being compatible so just get one of those. BTW, if you get RAM with higher speed than 2133mhz, you're going to have to set them manually through the BIOS, even if you buy RAM with 2400mhz, it will run @ 2133 by default.


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddyg*
> 
> Maybe try more dram voltage or make sure its increase if it needs too????
> 
> Guys: I am looking to buy a X99 Deluxe, but I am wondering what you guys recommend for memory? If I get somthing very high speeed like 2800mhz or 3200MHz will it make much difference? If it does then will the board handle it fine? or will I have issues like "lister"?


It is most definetely user specific, look at my post here (#6938):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/6930#post_23453203


----------



## Bear Man

I went from a Z68 as well

it was easy to set the ram to 2400 in the BIOS

the 5 way optimization set the BIOS to XMP & OCed the ram to 2667, but to maintain my 4.5 CPU OC I set the ram down to 2400, plus other tweaks in the BIOS









I just wish my 2 lower USB 3.0 ports make up their mind if they want to work or not, at least there are plenty of 3.0 ports & I can leave them for now; maybe a future BIOS update may fix the problem


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear Man*
> 
> I just wish my 2 lower USB 3.0 ports make up their mind if they want to work or not, at least there are plenty of 3.0 ports & I can leave them for now; maybe a future BIOS update may fix the problem


Yeah, a few of us have 



. Those two ports are controlled by the ASMedia 1042A controller. All the other ports on the board tie back to the Intel USB 3 controller.

Apparently those two ASMedia USB ports will get disabled if you ever install something in the PCIe 4x slot on the board. Having a card in the 4x slot will also disable the ASMedia 106SE PCIe controller too. I personally decided it was easier to go ahead and disable both of those in the BIOS and force the 4X slot to enabled rather than wait for Asus to figure out a fix.


----------



## Bear Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Yeah, a few of us have
> 
> 
> 
> . Those two ports are controlled by the ASMedia 1042A controller. All the other ports on the board tie back to the Intel USB 3 controller.
> 
> Apparently those two ASMedia USB ports will get disabled if you ever install something in the PCIe 4x slot on the board. Having a card in the 4x slot will also disable the ASMedia 106SE PCIe controller too. I personally decided it was easier to go ahead and disable both of those in the BIOS and force the 4X slot to enabled rather than wait for Asus to figure out a fix.


I have noticed that a few here had the same problem, I wish the ASUS reps would notice too, that is why I added another one for them to ponder & the latest 1203 BIOS did not fix it

I only have cards in the PCIEX16_1 & PCIX16_4 Slots for my 7970'S & my video capture card in the PCIX16_3 slot, no room for anything else; these 7970's are 2.5 cards wide









the ASMedia PCI are also connected to the ASMedia sata & sata-e ports, IIRC, I have not tried these as yet; I don't want to push my luck on this dodgy mobo. I shall go into the BIOS & kill ASMedia, death will be by beer









I went from the P8Z68-V pro/gen3 to this as I picked up another 7970 cheap & I wanted to crossfire, with all of what I have been reading here & other forums, I should have stuck with the Z68 & bought a GTX980 or something

but I live in hope that these are just teething problems & that ASUS will do the right thing & find a fix for all the woes with this new mobo/X99 platform & a future BIOS fix will do the job; or they will give us X99 owners new mobos when they have sorted it all out as a good will gesture to the ASUS faithfull. or am I dreaming & should head to the pool-room for a few beers?


----------



## [email protected]

You'll both need to contact your local ASUS support depts.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You'll both need to contact your local ASUS support depts.


[email protected], Can you please help me with this question? Ive been trying to seek an answer about this for weeks now, with no success

I would like to post this question in this thread as PRAZ or RAJA might be able to help me.... Very strange X99-A BIOS issue im experiencing. I will copy and paste my question in here:

""This is gonna be a little difficult to explain, but maybe X99-A owners have seen this before. Basically the issue is whenever i change the cache ratio of the cpu, upon reboot, The pc posts with a much lower cpu speed even tho im locked in with a 44x cpu multi. For example... if i keep a 30x cache multi and with a locked cpu multi of 44, pc posts with 4.4GHz speed shown on initial post screen and windows reads 4.4ghz as well. If i change the cache ratio even 1 multi higher (ex: 31) pc posts with a 4.3GHz cpu speed EVEN THO my cpu multi is locked in at 44x all cores. BUT........... once in windows, cpuz reads just fine @ 4.4GHz. So like right now i changed the cache multi to 36, and pc posts with a 4.2ghz reading on post screen, but once in windows cpuz still reads just fine @ 4.4GHz... How can i fix the post screen upon booting to read the correct speed and more importantly, if cpuz is reading 4.4GHz but my post screen is showing 4.2, WHICH ONE IS CORRECT???? this is so weird! HELP""

""just tried 37x multi for cache and the post screen shows 4.1ghz, but cpuz still shows 4.4ghz... Has no one come across this? is my pc running at 4.4 or 4.1???

EDIT*** yes im using the 1203 bios (latest)""

I did send asus an email about this too, just need to see if im actually operating @ 4.4GHz or 4.1GHz..... Every single program i use to check cpu speed is showing 4.42GHz (AIDA64, Coretemp, realtemp, cpuz) all show 4.42GHz, only the "post" screen upon initial power up of pc is showing 4.1ghz... but like i said above, if i put the cache multi back to 30x, it will POST with 4.4GHz.. so strange!


----------



## [email protected]

That is normal - stop worrying about it. That is all I am going to say on this one.


----------



## Bear Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You'll both need to contact your local ASUS support depts.


via phone or online?

is this the same answer you give to all the others? to contact support

why not give the answer here? please, as there are a few that have the same problem


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear Man*
> 
> via phone or online?
> 
> is this the same answer you give to all the others? to contact support
> 
> why not give the answer here? please, as there are a few that have the same problem


I work in Tech Marketing for North America. I don't cover support for your regions - you will need to go through them by whichever method those regions offer support in.


----------



## Silent Scone

But I want you to organise an RMA for me from Bermuda


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That is normal - stop worrying about it. That is all I am going to say on this one.


so its acceptable to read wrong? And then say its normal.. interesting. Im sure im not the only one with this issue, hopefully next BIOS update corrects it, but somehow i doubt it.


----------



## Bear Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I work in Tech Marketing for North America. I don't cover support for your regions - you will need to go through them by whichever method those regions offer support in.


marketing, OK

I hope ASUS are better than when I contacted them last month find out the spacing between PCIEX_1 & PCIEX_4 on a X99-Deluxe mobo. I went through the online stuff & ringing up tech & after days talking to all the tech people, they didn't know. I told them, just get that mobo & a ruler & just measure it. I never got an answer & they were the tech support guys

I am sure they will handle this simple request, don't you marketing?

this is one world & you sell the same stuff world wide so it doesn't matter where you are, unless you are racist, so don't hide behind I live here crap


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> so its acceptable to read wrong? And then say its normal.. interesting. Im sure im not the only one with this issue, hopefully next BIOS update corrects it, but somehow i doubt it.


No update for this as there is no issue. Just concern yourself with the OS level clock. What happens at POST does not matter - nor does the report for this. There is a reason for it all that I do not wish to go into as that info is not for public consumption.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear Man*
> 
> marketing, OK
> 
> I hope ASUS are better than when I contacted them last month find out the spacing between PCIEX_1 & PCIEX_4 on a X99-Deluxe mobo. I went through the online stuff & ringing up tech & after days talking to all the tech people, they didn't know. I told them, just get that mobo & a ruler & just measure it. I never got an answer & they were the tech support guys
> 
> I am sure they will handle this simple request, don't you marketing?
> 
> this is one world & you sell the same stuff world wide so it doesn't matter where you are, unless you are racist, so don't hide behind I live here crap


Knock yourself out.

http://www.asus.com/au/Terms_of_Use_Notice_Privacy_Policy/Contact_ASUS/


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No update for this as there is no issue. Just concern yourself with the OS level clock. What happens at POST does not matter - nor does the report for this. There is a reason for it all that I do not wish to go into as that info is not for public consumption.


so weird that "US" people that buy these products, cant know why a certain setting, or speed reading in MHz is reading wrong, but only be told its not for "public consumption" ... WHAT? are we eating something?? There should be no reason in the world that a owner of your product can't know why something is reading wrong UNLESS there is some evil trickery behind these tactics. As far as im concerned, as much as i appreciate asus and most of their products and technologies, i do NOT apprecaite the fact that i cant be told why my POST screen is reading incorrectly


----------



## [email protected]

As I said - you only need to concern yourself with the OS. I'm not going to go into depth on these things.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> As I said - you only need to concern yourself with the OS. I'm not going to go into depth on these things.


why?


----------



## Bear Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Knock yourself out.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/au/Terms_of_Use_Notice_Privacy_Policy/Contact_ASUS/


cool

how is your X99-Deluxe going?


----------



## Bear Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> As I said - you only need to concern yourself with the OS. I'm not going to go into depth on these things.


why?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> why?


Nice try


----------



## Bear Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Nice try


that is not an answer

we are the consumers & we have rights

or would you prefer Maurice & Blackburn ask the questions on our behalf?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear Man*
> 
> that is not an answer
> 
> we are the consumers & we have rights
> 
> or would you prefer Maurice & Blackburn ask the questions on our behalf?


What part of the thread title did you not understand? I get your frustration completely, I am originally not from NA either. But each region has different consumer laws and hence the different people assigned to them. Threatening legal action (if that's what it was based on a quick search of the name) is not cool.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I work in Tech Marketing for North America. I don't cover support for your regions - you will need to go through them by whichever method those regions offer support in.


I'm in North America.

If you want to put me in contact with someone who isn't a script reader to deal with a complex firmware bug that likely lives in the OROM of the ASMedia controller embedded into the firmware of the X99 Deluxe, I'm game.

Otherwise I have better things to do than worry about firmware bugs that don't impact me.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> I'm in North America.
> 
> If you want to put me in contact with someone who isn't a script reader to deal with a complex firmware bug that likely lives in the OROM of the ASMedia controller embedded into the firmware of the X99 Deluxe, I'm game.
> 
> Otherwise I have better things to do than worry about firmware bugs that don't impact me.


Log the support case with ASUS Support - if you type that term into Google it will prvide you with a local link. Share all system specs in the support form so the support staff can kick it up the chain for replication. The video uploaded to the Belgian Youtube channel won't be enough.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The video uploaded to the Belgian Youtube channel won't be enough.


Belgian?

Oh. YouTube uses the .be TLD to shorten all URLs video links grabbed from the Share link on the site. It redirects to .com. That video is Merican.


----------



## Minedune

I know this is prob stupid question but i have to ask.

I see all these PCIE option in BIOS but one that would be great if even possible Is to allow more bandwidth with PCIE 16 #4 from 8 to 16x or maybe an option to swap bandwidth with PCIE #3 to that runs at x8 and 4 runs at 16x

2 way SLI temps are so much better with the more spacing

BTW have X99 Pro


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> I know this is prob stupid question but i have to ask.
> 
> I see all these PCIE option in BIOS but one that would be great if even possible Is to allow more bandwidth with PCIE 16 #4 from 8 to 16x or maybe an option to swap bandwidth with PCIE #3 to that runs at x8 and 4 runs at 16x
> 
> 2 way SLI temps are so much better with the more spacing


This is done at the hardware level - those slots need to be wired for that config and they are not, so no such option is in UEFI. To do so would require lots more switches, PCB layers, add latency and production costs.


----------



## Minedune

thats what i figured thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> thats what i figured thanks


No problem


----------



## moorhen2

You seem to get a bit of abuse on the odd occasion on these forums, and all you are trying to do is advise and help people, it's beyond belief sometimes, hats off to you.


----------



## [email protected]

Ahh its okay Moorhen. People have a right to complain - we cannot deny them that. I'm just not the right person to complain to in most cases


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> But I want you to organise an RMA for me from Bermuda


Hello

LOL. Someone will be right there.


----------



## Ceilidhboy

I've the same motherboard, processor and ram with the exact same problem of memory slot B1 not showing up in the BIOS, although it did appear on maybe 2 boots out of 10. I swapped the DIMMS around but it's always B1 regardless of the DIMM that's in there.

Did you find any solution that allows you to run at 2400?


----------



## Ceilidhboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> I think i figured out the random reboot problem the bios was overclocking everything by default. So i set it to stock settings have had not had a random reboot yet.
> 
> However I am having an issue with the 32GB ram kit i just received
> The new memory (note the old one was not bad they just sent me the 16GB kit instead of the 32GB kit) will not recognize whats in slot b1 if I have it set to anything above 2200. The memory is rated at 2400 so I am a little concerned. Note I have moved the modules around so and its always slot b1 so i dont think its a bad module but any advise would be appreciated. This does not happen on the 16GB kit.
> 
> Asus X99-E WS (Bios 0606) Note had reboots on shipping bios as well.
> Corsair AX1200i Power Supply
> Crucial Ballistix 4x8G
> nVidia GTX 580 (want to upgrade but cant afford it now) (slot 1)
> nVidia GTX 260 (going to use a a physics card) (slot 5)
> Micron 256GB SSD (MTFDDAK256MAM-1K1 (Boot)
> Samsung 830 (128GB) Used a cache accelator
> 3xWD Blacks 1TB WD1001FALS (Raid 0)
> 1xWB Black 2TB WD2001FASS Accelerated by samsung ssd
> Creative Labs ZxR


Sorry, my question above was in reference to this issue.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceilidhboy*
> 
> I've the same motherboard, processor and ram with the exact same problem of memory slot B1 not showing up in the BIOS, although it did appear on maybe 2 boots out of 10. I swapped the DIMMS around but it's always B1 regardless of the DIMM that's in there.
> 
> Did you find any solution that allows you to run at 2400?


Not much info in this post. Either way, if the memory is rated at a lower speed, achieving 2400 might need higher voltages and tuning of timings - or it may not be possible at all.

If it is a single kit rated at DDR4-2400, load XMP then tune VCCSA and cache voltage.

If you have combined memory kits to make up the density, then its going to come down to how good the sticks and your CPU is - plus how well you can tune the system to run the memory kit out of its intended spec.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calhawk2000*
> 
> This won't let me select PCI-E Gen 3 in the bios either with XMP memory profile enabled. It only offers 1.0 or 2.0 speed. Is this a Bios Bug?


Pretty sure you are looking at the wrong bios option. the NB PCIE options are in a different sub-menu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> LOL. Someone will be right there.












good one!


----------



## z3razerviper

Ceilidhboy I responded to your PM and no i never truly solved the issue I was able to get it to work by disabling Dram Training in the bios (no its not documented in the manual) but i still was having stability problems.

Note XMP was detecting it as 2400 but did nothing to help. Since i was not looking to overclock replacing everything with 2133 was not a big deal to me and I just did not want the headache.

Note my stability problems could have been related to the discreet sound card issues this board has thats why i have given up on the sound blaster zxr. Neither creative or asus has been of any help on that issue.

Sorry for my short answer i an sick today and my brain is not working......i think am going to underclock(my brain not the pc) it and sleep some more...

*Raja when will the decreate sound card issue be dealt with!!!!*


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear Man*
> 
> that is not an answer
> 
> we are the consumers & we have rights
> 
> or would you prefer Maurice & Blackburn ask the questions on our behalf?


exactly. Least someone else here is not a 14 y/o little kid typing behind a keyboard and realizes the ridiculous response i got when i picked out an obvious issue.

with RAJA's response of "nice try" tells me several things, First of all, wth type of reply is that, secondly if this thread is for so called "Tech support" where is that at? I did email ASUS this same question, you know what my reply was.........? A BS answer of "make sure "high performance is selected in power control optioins" *** does that reply have ANYTHING to do with the POST screen, and secondly dealing with asus support via email is always a nightmare, and talking with the broken english language so called "mike the support guy" via telephone is even worse! I WANT TO KNOW WHY IM SHOWING 2 DIFFERENT SPEEDS, you want to take this to PM's for privacy, im all game, but i want to know why.


----------



## Silent Scone

Say, do you know what irony is?

I'm from Asus Australia, how can I help, you great big galah


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Say, do you know what irony is?
> 
> I'm from Asus Australia, how can I help, you great big galah


Yes, you use one to press your clothes. lol


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Sorry for my short answer i an sick today and my brain is not working......i think am going to underclock(my brain not the pc) it and sleep some more...
> 
> *Raja when will the decreate sound card issue be dealt with!!!!*


Xonar soundcard issues were fixed some time ago. I have only had one other user report a Zxr issue to me directly and that was on the R5E. I had him log his support case with ASUS Australia last week - so that is underway. I am not sure what the issue is with the ZxR cards so I cannot tell you when or if it will be fixed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> exactly. Least someone else here is not a 14 y/o little kid typing behind a keyboard and realizes the ridiculous response i got when i picked out an obvious issue.
> 
> with RAJA's response of "nice try" tells me several things, First of all, wth type of reply is that, secondly if this thread is for so called "Tech support" where is that at? I did email ASUS this same question, you know what my reply was.........? A BS answer of "make sure "high performance is selected in power control optioins" *** does that reply have ANYTHING to do with the POST screen, and secondly dealing with asus support via email is always a nightmare, and talking with the broken english language so called "mike the support guy" via telephone is even worse! I WANT TO KNOW WHY IM SHOWING 2 DIFFERENT SPEEDS, you want to take this to PM's for privacy, im all game, but i want to know why.


okay - describe the exact conditions, monitoring method (again) that are causing you so much angst... I'll try to replicate it just for grins...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> so its acceptable to read wrong? And then say its normal.. interesting. Im sure im not the only one with this issue, hopefully next BIOS update corrects it, but somehow i doubt it.


Told ya







. Don't worry about it. No, you're not the only one, everyone gets that. I get that and I have no problems at all. Aida, RealBench, CPU-Z, they all report the proper OC speed. The BIOS itself reports the proper speed in the Ai Teaker menu. Clearly it's a cosmetic thing, no big deal.

Apparently the insurance company threatened to raise their fees if Asus allowed OC speeds greater than 4200 so this is how they got around that.

Rest easy, sleep well, and be nice to people who have the thankless job of listening to us complain!


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Told ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Don't worry about it. No, you're not the only one, everyone gets that. I get that and I have no problems at all. Aida, RealBench, CPU-Z, they all report the proper OC speed. The BIOS itself reports the proper speed in the Ai Teaker menu. Clearly it's a cosmetic thing, no big deal.
> 
> *Apparently the insurance company threatened to raise their fees if Asus allowed OC speeds greater than 4200 so this is how they got around that.*
> 
> Rest easy, sleep well, and be nice to people who have the thankless job of listening to us complain!


i know you're kidding right. Thank you for the reply but i dont need a "pep talk" thanks tho


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> i know you're kidding right. Thank you for the reply but i dont need a "pep talk" thanks tho


Yes I was, I should have put a smiley there. Not a pep talk but a calm down talk. It's a bad habit I developed after retiring







. Cheers!


----------



## Kidlat

Having another issue, whenever I restart the computer it goes into the american trends prompt and says I have a new CPU installed and I have to enter bios to configure it, what is happening???


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidlat*
> 
> Having another issue, whenever I restart the computer it goes into the american trends prompt and says I have a new CPU installed and I have to enter bios to configure it, what is happening???


Suspect you're not entering UEFI than saving and exiting so the prompt is staying active. Enter UEFI when it tells you there is a new CPU, then press F10 to save and exit.


----------



## Kidlat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Suspect you're not entering UEFI than saving and exiting so the prompt is staying active. Enter UEFI when it tells you there is a new CPU, then press F10 to save and exit.


Thanks for the response! although I did save in the UEFI before, but it still popped up after installing windows 7 (yet again), will try saving again and see if the same problem recurs


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidlat*
> 
> Thanks for the response! although I did save in the UEFI before, but it still popped up after installing windows 7 (yet again), will try saving again and see if the same problem recurs


If it keeps happening its either due to instability or the socket has some kind of damage from the initial problem you had a few days ago..


----------



## newls1

"enable Fast Boot" option in Bios, should this be enabled or disabled? Does this have anything to do with training ram? confused on this training ram stuff, ive actually nvr heard of this before.


----------



## Bear Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> exactly. Least someone else here is not a 14 y/o little kid typing behind a keyboard and realizes the ridiculous response i got when i picked out an obvious issue.


thank you

thinking about it, maybe I should have wrote ACCC


----------



## Razor 116

Ok, I'm scratching my head here, As I said in my previous post my drives (3x 2.5" HDD and 1x SSD) are intermittently not being detected at all by the M/B. When they are its never all of them and when I actually get to boot I get a BSOD after a random amount of time (No more than 10 minutes) with the code 0x00000f4, I know what will possibly be said are you OC'd and the answer is yes when the problem arose and so I returned the M/B to stock everything stock even disabled Asus 'Multicore Enhancement' but again the same error happens and again intermittently my drives don't appear and I can't boot. I thought it may be the port or the cable and so I tried my boot drive (SSD) in another SATA port with a different cable and the same happened it seems to be random as to whether my drives will be detected.

Checked all my drives, No errors, SSD is on the latest available firmware (I say this because it has been mentioned regarding this stop code that it may be the SSD firmware needing to be updated).

@[email protected] any ideas or just straight RMA?


----------



## MikeSp

Razor 115 - I noticed when I was experimenting with various OC settings before I followed the OC Guide that EVERY TIME experimental settings did not agree with the motherboard, that it rebooted back into the UEFI because it ALWAYS changed the boot drive and would keep rebooting into the UEFI until I reset the boot drive in the UEFI to the correct drive. Dunno if this is related to your issue.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> Razor 115 - I noticed when I was experimenting with various OC settings before I followed the OC Guide that EVERY TIME experimental settings did not agree with the motherboard, that it rebooted back into the UEFI because it ALWAYS changed the boot drive and would keep rebooting into the UEFI until I reset the boot drive in the UEFI to the correct drive. Dunno if this is related to your issue.


I actually had that issue, I would hit F8 to select the 'Windows Boo Loader on SSD' then it would put me straight back into the BIOS that is yet again without detecting the other two connected drives. We differ however in that this happens/happened to me while everything was at stock.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Ok, I'm scratching my head here, As I said in my previous post my drives (3x 2.5" HDD and 1x SSD) are intermittently not being detected at all by the M/B. When they are its never all of them and when I actually get to boot I get a BSOD after a random amount of time (No more than 10 minutes) with the code 0x00000f4, I know what will possibly be said are you OC'd and the answer is yes when the problem arose and so I returned the M/B to stock everything stock even disabled Asus 'Multicore Enhancement' but again the same error happens and again intermittently my drives don't appear and I can't boot. I thought it may be the port or the cable and so I tried my boot drive (SSD) in another SATA port with a different cable and the same happened it seems to be random as to whether my drives will be detected.
> 
> Checked all my drives, No errors, SSD is on the latest available firmware (I say this because it has been mentioned regarding this stop code that it may be the SSD firmware needing to be updated).
> 
> @[email protected] any ideas or just straight RMA?


Hello

If not already flash the motherboard's UEFI to the latest version. If already at the latest version fully clear the UEFI. Using default UEFI settings connect a single drive to the first SATA port and install Windows. Once done test with this configuration until satisfied there are no issues. Reconnect each additional drive one at a time while still booting from the first drive until the issue reappears or all drives have been connected. If problems are experienced with the first drive repeat the above using a different drive. If no issues are noted replace the faulty drive or if the problems remain across different boot drives RMA the motherboard.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> "enable Fast Boot" option in Bios, should this be enabled or disabled? Does this have anything to do with training ram? confused on this training ram stuff, ive actually nvr heard of this before.


It is to do with DRAM training - if your system is POSTing fine then leave it at default. If not you can try toggling the setting. The fact you have not heard of DRAM training is not surprising in any way.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It is to do with DRAM training - if your system is POSTing fine then leave it at default. If not you can try toggling the setting. The fact you have not heard of DRAM training is not surprising in any way.


thank you SO KINDLY for your reply, can you enlighten me with what dram training is, i mean, since you're not surprised that i've never heard of it?


----------



## [email protected]

Google search for DRAM read/write levelling. There are plenty of engineering level white papers on the net that explain it.


----------



## newls1

awesome service, THANKS


----------



## [email protected]

No problem


----------



## ChronoBodi

I switched to Asus V Rampage from Asrock extreme 4. Now, how do I OC it the same way I did for Asrock?

Like, 1.185v for CPU, 35x for CPU cache, and adaptive vcore.
4.1-4.2 ghz.

Can I take an oc preset from Asus UEFI and tweak it to my desired settings?

Basically what's the correct terms in Asusland for the above settings?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I switched to Asus V Rampage from Asrock extreme 4. Now, how do I OC it the same way I did for Asrock?
> 
> Like, 1.185v for CPU, 35x for CPU cache, and adaptive vcore.
> 4.1-4.2 ghz.
> 
> Can I take an oc preset from Asus UEFI and tweak it to my desired settings?
> 
> Basically what's the correct terms in Asusland for the above settings?


Hello

See the first post in this thread.


----------



## Kidlat

My Rig suddenly shut down and upon restarting it detected a new CPU again -_-', but I also noticed that in the BIOS it displays as me having connected 0 drives, 3 keyboards (LOL), 1 mouse, 6 HUBs, why is that?

It seems every time I plug in something new, like a new HDD, it keeps saying that I have a new CPU installed.


----------



## [email protected]

Something about the parts you're using, how you've setup the system or the original issue you had with the board is causing this. Contact your local ASUS Support and work through it with them.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Something about the parts you're using, how you've setup the system or the original issue you had with the board is causing this. Contact your local ASUS Support and work through it with them.


Como dice la canción:

Eres tonto y no tienes solución.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> Como dice la canción:
> 
> Eres tonto y no tienes solución.


Vigo-Galicia-España no se encuentra en América del Norte. Ni es el sudeste de Asia. El título del hilo establece claramente ASUS X99 placa base de apoyo (sólo para usuarios de América del Norte).


----------



## sblantipodi

MSI stated that they boards will support NVM Express with a firmware upgrade.
Asus stated that they sold 500 million of boards.

Is there any news on the NVM Express support on the Asus mobo?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> MSI stated that they boards will support NVM Express with a firmware upgrade.
> Asus stated that they sold 500 million of boards.
> 
> Is there any news on the NVM Express support on the Asus mobo?


Hello

Worry about this once consumer drives are available that support NVMe.


----------



## VSG

While not really consumer, I have my eyes set on the Intel DC P3600. I was hoping to get an estimate of support myself if possible.


----------



## [email protected]

The non consumer drives from Intel don't post properly on some desktop chipsets without modifications as they interfere with POST microcode. We also don't promise support of hardware that hasn't yet been validated or isn't yet available to validate.


----------



## Silent Scone

Plus for the price they want for them I'd rather put bleach in my eyes. No offence, Intel


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Worry about this once consumer drives are available that support NVMe.


I'm not a fanboy and I want to buy the drive as soon as they are released.
SM951 is very very imminent and I don't know if my Asus will ever support this drives.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The non consumer drives from Intel don't post properly on some desktop chipsets without modifications as they interfere with POST microcode. We also don't promise support of hardware that hasn't yet been validated or isn't yet available to validate.


Fair enough, I will wait for validated support myself. This is something wannabe buyers should really look into. I see a lot of guys buying these drives as well as the Samsung SM951 OEM M.2 drives off eBay to run in an x99 or z97 rig!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The non consumer drives from Intel don't post properly on some desktop chipsets without modifications as they interfere with POST microcode. We also don't promise support of hardware that hasn't yet been validated or isn't yet available to validate.


I don't know if you think that we are all ignorant but we aren't, not all at least.
Intel drives are NVMe, so you have the hardware.

In any case NVMe is a standard, you don't need the hardware to validate it, you need to study the standard and say if you can be compliant or not.
Once studied, if you can be compliant at an hardware level, than you need to tell us if you want to add the software support.

In 99.9% your hardware is compliant since NVMe is a software specifications that can work upon current hardware.

There are millions of manufacturers that produces components upon standards, standards and specifications are used for this.

You are talking as if Asus is better than MSI because Asus doesn't promise something that isn't sure yet, it is not as you say
so don't reshoot things.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Fair enough, I will wait for validated support myself. This is something wannabe buyers should really look into. I see a lot of guys buying these drives as well as the Samsung SM951 OEM M.2 drives off eBay to run in an x99 or z97 rig!


The Samsung drives are a different animal to the Intel drives - they can be supported easily. The Intel pro drives have issues with desktop chipsets by design.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The Samsung drives are a different animal to the Intel drives - they can be supported easily. The Intel pro drives have issues with desktop chipsets by design.


I see, thanks for the clarification. Weird that Intel is again being a bit of a bottleneck to themselves via their microcode. But why is this by design? When everyone was reviewing the DC P3700 last summer, they did it on consumer boards with Windows 8 (for NVME boot drive support) or Windows Server '08. Am I mistaken here? If not, what changed since then?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The Samsung drives are a different animal to the Intel drives - they can be supported easily. The Intel pro drives have issues with desktop chipsets by design.


Samsung NVMe drives can be used upon AHCI, we want NVMe support not a downgrade to AHCI to make them working.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I see, thanks for the clarification. Weird that Intel is again being a bit of a bottleneck to themselves via their microcode. But why is this by design? When everyone was reviewing the DC P3700 last summer, they did it on consumer boards with Windows 8 (for NVME boot drive support) or Windows Server '08. Am I mistaken here? If not, what changed since then?


The drives cause a conflict on the SMBUS that results in a memory channel not working. Intel never designed the drive for use with consumer chipsets - so it's a crapshoot if it will work consistently or not.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I'm not a fanboy and I want to buy the drive as soon as they are released.
> SM951 is very very imminent and I don't know if my Asus will ever support this drives.


Hello

I really don't wish to waste my time replying to your nonsense. However, for others who may read something into your post the SM951 does not support NVMe nor are there any plans to implement it for the drive. Again nothing more than incorrect speculation from you.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The drives cause a conflict on the SMBUS that results in a memory channel not working. Intel never designed the drive for use with consumer chipsets - so it's a crapshoot if it will work consistently or not.


Ahh I can understand that, thanks again man!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ahh I can understand that, thanks again man!


No problem.


----------



## Margammor

Hi!

After now a serieus time of wel performing, an hour ago Windows 8.1 restarted (memory_manegement failure) and ow after rebooting the mobo (Rampage V) give an error code Ad. Memory is read ok by bios and so, all drives are recognized as well, boot order is ok..

Any ideas?

Update: If check in the bios my GPU post, it says there is nothing there in slot 1.
Update II: changed GPU for another identical Strix GTX 980, same issue. Card has power, VGA is led is on on mobo, so it is my card or my PCIe slot 1?


----------



## MikeSp

PROBLEM WITH ASUS FAN EXTENSION CARD IN X99-DELUXE:

Decided to add a couple of fans and having used all 6 fan headers on the motherboard, I installed the Fan Extension Card according to directions, on the side of an empty 5.25 inch drive bay and using the provided 5 conductor connection cable, connected the fan extension card to the header on the motherboard (located just above the reset button, to the upper right of the LED display) -- also connected the extension card to a Molex connector for 12V power to the three fans.

Before going on -- be aware that all of my fans are 3 pin and I control them with several DC profiles in the Ai Suite, depending upon what I am doing with the computer (the water pump is connected directly to the PSU). I assume that PWM fans are not required for use with the extension card??

The UEFI shows all fans and their RPM's (extension fans are running at maximum speed) but when I go into the UEFI Monitor to check on the fans, a red warning appears at the bottom indicating that "*Asus Fan Extension Card is Required to Enable this Item," when I click on any of the three extension cans.

In Q-Fan Control in the UEFI BIOS, all 3 extension fans are shown and am able to set them to DC or PWM and then checking in the Monitor -- the warning still indicates that a fan extension card is required.

In the Ai Suite, Fan Expert 3, all of the fans are shown in the Fan Status, and can make needed adjustments to each CHA Fan but when I get to the extension fans, everything is grayed out and AGAIN, am warned that Extension Card is Required to Enable These Items.

It appears that the extension fans are running at full speed from the power from the Molex connection BUT THE MOTHERBOARD AND THE FAN EXTENSION CARD ARE NOT COMMUNICATING WITH EACH OTHER.

The Fan Extension Card Cable connections are good and correctly connected at each end to the right header.

Raja or somebody tell me that I have missed something simple as usual or please suggest a solution before I make a formal Asus Support Ticket.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> PROBLEM WITH ASUS FAN EXTENSION CARD IN X99-DELUXE:
> 
> The Fan Extension Card Cable connections are good and correctly connected at each end to the right header.
> 
> Raja or somebody tell me that I have missed something simple as usual or please suggest a solution before I make a formal Asus Support Ticket.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


I think this is the same bug I complained about a few weeks ago.






Does that video fit?


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> I think this is the same bug I complained about a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that video fit?


The video went a little fast, but it appeared to be very much related.

Mike


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> PROBLEM WITH ASUS FAN EXTENSION CARD IN X99-DELUXE:
> 
> Decided to add a couple of fans and having used all 6 fan headers on the motherboard, I installed the Fan Extension Card according to directions, on the side of an empty 5.25 inch drive bay and using the provided 5 conductor connection cable, connected the fan extension card to the header on the motherboard (located just above the reset button, to the upper right of the LED display) -- also connected the extension card to a Molex connector for 12V power to the three fans.
> 
> Before going on -- be aware that all of my fans are 3 pin and I control them with several DC profiles in the Ai Suite, depending upon what I am doing with the computer (the water pump is connected directly to the PSU). I assume that PWM fans are not required for use with the extension card??
> 
> The UEFI shows all fans and their RPM's (extension fans are running at maximum speed) but when I go into the UEFI Monitor to check on the fans, a red warning appears at the bottom indicating that "*Asus Fan Extension Card is Required to Enable this Item," when I click on any of the three extension cans.
> 
> In Q-Fan Control in the UEFI BIOS, all 3 extension fans are shown and am able to set them to DC or PWM and then checking in the Monitor -- the warning still indicates that a fan extension card is required.
> 
> In the Ai Suite, Fan Expert 3, all of the fans are shown in the Fan Status, and can make needed adjustments to each CHA Fan but when I get to the extension fans, everything is grayed out and AGAIN, am warned that Extension Card is Required to Enable These Items.
> 
> It appears that the extension fans are running at full speed from the power from the Molex connection BUT THE MOTHERBOARD AND THE FAN EXTENSION CARD ARE NOT COMMUNICATING WITH EACH OTHER.
> 
> The Fan Extension Card Cable connections are good and correctly connected at each end to the right header.
> 
> Raja or somebody tell me that I have missed something simple as usual or please suggest a solution before I make a formal Asus Support Ticket.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


What's the fan make/model?


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What's the fan make/model?


Much like him I'm using 3pin fans: Silverstone AP141.


----------



## hadji

Nice overclock with excellent results

Core 4.5Ghz @ 1.31v
Uncore 4.3 Ghz @ 1.25v
Vccin 1.91v
Vccsa +0.162 or 1.05v
Dram 2400 Mhz 1.25v

Thank you


----------



## MikeSp

Corsair SP120 (LED)
Phanteks PH-F140SP
Phanteks PH-F140SP_BK_BLED


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> Corsair SP120 (LED)
> Phanteks PH-F140SP
> Phanteks PH-F140SP_BK_BLED


Try each fan on an onboard header instead and see if it can be controlled. If all three types can, then submit a support ticket with in-depth info on the issue.


----------



## MikeSp

ALL of the fans that I listed work perfectly on the six motherboard headers -- FWIW, my thought is a faulty fan extension card or connector cable -- I really don't want to RMA my motherboard that otherwise seems to do everything right.

Thanks Raja -- will start a support ticket!!!









Mike


----------



## MikeSp

*Eureka!!!!* Suggested by a member of the VIP Asus Forum -- I ran FAN TUNING in Fan Expert 3 and it found ALL fans, including those three on the Fan Extension Card (I had never run Fan Tuning since I run all fans on DC and Manual with custom profiles for various needs).

ALL FANS ARE RUNNING -- PERFECT!!!

Raja -- I had just made a support ticket -- how can I cancel that support ticket since the solution appeared??

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Nichismo

hey guys, just another quick SLI, PCI lanes question....

so Im running a 5930k and thus 40 pci lanes. I currently have a 2 way SLI setup, and im configuring my LC loop right now. I am going to get a 3rd card eventually, and sooner rather than later, so I want to just put the 2nd card down in the 5th slot, so that when I get the third card, I can just install it in the typical, evenly spaced 3 way SLI setup in a much easier fashion without having to change my loop routing.

So if I run these two cards in those slots, will they run at x16 and x8? or even run at all?


----------



## Minedune




----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> *Eureka!!!!* Suggested by a member of the VIP Asus Forum -- I ran FAN TUNING in Fan Expert 3 and it found ALL fans, including those three on the Fan Extension Card (I had never run Fan Tuning since I run all fans on DC and Manual with custom profiles for various needs).
> 
> ALL FANS ARE RUNNING -- PERFECT!!!
> 
> Raja -- I had just made a support ticket -- how can I cancel that support ticket since the solution appeared??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


So the Fan Tuning function works in the software, but the same setting in the firmware fails for the fan extension card?

I'd suppose that means they still have a firmware bug on their hands.


----------



## MikeSp

Once the Fan Extension Card fans were "discovered" using Fan Tuning in the Ai software Suite, they also correctly appeared in the UEFI BIOS Monitor without the warning that a Fan Extension Card was needed in order for those settings to be enabled.

Thus, if it worked in software but would not originally work in firmware, maybe there is a f/w bug.


----------



## rolldog

Quick question about running dual parallel SLI.
I'm finally finished modding my case, so I can start installing my new components, one of which is my X99 Deluxe. I also bought an i7-5960X and have 2 EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked GPUs that I want to run in SLI. One of the cards I purchased recently so I haven't set these up yet. Does anyone know if the EK Dual Parallel Terminal block will work in an SLI configuration or is the space between the two cards too far apart? I know with some of the other processors the slots would have been too far apart, but can someone tell me if this EK Terminal will work with a card in PCIe slots 1 & 3?


----------



## MikeSp

IF by EK terminal block, you mean the EVGA LED SLI Bridge, the answer appears to be no -- it is 60mm between centers of the contacts in the EGVA LED SLI Bridge and when I measured the distance between centers of contacts of my GTX980's in slots 1 and 3, the distance was 80mm -- IF I misunderstood your question, kindly disregard. (I am forced to use the ugly OEM flexible SLI 2/3 bridge that came with the motherboard.)

Sorry -- I totally am in another world and misunderstood the question and cannot find a way to delete my dumb posting...









Mike


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Quick question about running dual parallel SLI.
> I'm finally finished modding my case, so I can start installing my new components, one of which is my X99 Deluxe. I also bought an i7-5960X and have 2 EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked GPUs that I want to run in SLI. One of the cards I purchased recently so I haven't set these up yet. Does anyone know if the EK Dual Parallel Terminal block will work in an SLI configuration or is the space between the two cards too far apart? I know with some of the other processors the slots would have been too far apart, but can someone tell me if this EK Terminal will work with a card in PCIe slots 1 & 3?


Hello

For the Deluxe you need the EK-FC Terminal DUAL Parallel 3-Slot for two card SLI.


----------



## lilchronic

Got one for sale in the market place.


----------



## rolldog

This one is a serial terminal


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> *Eureka!!!!* Suggested by a member of the VIP Asus Forum -- I ran FAN TUNING in Fan Expert 3 and it found ALL fans, including those three on the Fan Extension Card (I had never run Fan Tuning since I run all fans on DC and Manual with custom profiles for various needs).
> 
> ALL FANS ARE RUNNING -- PERFECT!!!
> 
> Raja -- I had just made a support ticket -- how can I cancel that support ticket since the solution appeared??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

I'd just leave the support ticket - it will expire if you don't reply. I don't work in the support dept, so dont have access to the system.

-Raja


----------



## SergejKiller

I've just found "nice" undocumented feature in *X99 DELUXE* motherboard with 1203 BIOS (but most likely it will have the same behavior for any other ASUS X99 MB).
If you go to into *Advanced / USB Configuration* and then set
*Intel xHCI Mode: enabled
xHCI Legacy mode: disabled
EHCI Legacy mode: disabled
xHCI Hand-off: disabled
EHCI Hand-off: disabled
*

After reboot, there will be plenty of new features under that USB tab.
Good Luck.







Also I recommend ASUS support to take a look at this. and give some comments.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> *Eureka!!!!* Suggested by a member of the VIP Asus Forum -- I ran FAN TUNING in Fan Expert 3 and it found ALL fans, including those three on the Fan Extension Card (I had never run Fan Tuning since I run all fans on DC and Manual with custom profiles for various needs).
> 
> ALL FANS ARE RUNNING -- PERFECT!!!
> 
> Raja -- I had just made a support ticket -- how can I cancel that support ticket since the solution appeared??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

BTW if you have any pumps connected to the fan headers, I would not recommend using the Q-FAN tuning option in UEFI for obvious reasons. The pump will likely halt during the process as the role of Q-FAN tuning is to work out the lowest speed and stop point of the fans connected to the system. Under the load of UEFI and the Q-FAN process, a stopped pump will result in elevated CPU temps - system lock-up potential right there.

-Raja


----------



## Phillychuck

Using a X99-A:

Hey guys, kinda confused about something. I currently have a SSD boot, and a 2TB drive, so I went out and bought a second 2TB drive and want to RAID0 them but still use the SSD as the boot drive. It's looking like I need to move the SSD to the second controller because controller 2 doesn't support RAID, but looks like doing so I need to reformat and install Windows or did I miss something in BIOS? It tries to load but blue screens and reboots.

Not really sure what the optimal setup is for this, thanks.

edit:

I setup SATA6G_1 and _2 as the 2TB drives and put my SSD on G_7. I must have had something messed up in UEFI, either the boot mode or the drive order because now the system is booting and all seems to be working. If anyone has a better configuration please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Using a X99-A:
> 
> Hey guys, kinda confused about something. I currently have a SSD boot, and a 2TB drive, so I went out and bought a second 2TB drive and want to RAID0 them but still use the SSD as the boot drive. It's looking like I need to move the SSD to the second controller because controller 2 doesn't support RAID, but looks like doing so I need to reformat and install Windows or did I miss something in BIOS? It tries to load but blue screens and reboots.
> 
> Not really sure what the optimal setup is for this, thanks.
> 
> edit:
> 
> I setup SATA6G_1 and _2 as the 2TB drives and put my SSD on G_7. I must have had something messed up in UEFI, either the boot mode or the drive order because now the system is booting and all seems to be working. If anyone has a better configuration please let me know. Thanks.


Do an image backup of your current disk, create your RAID 0 array then restore to the new raid disk. You can then extend the partition or create an additional one to use the remaining space.

Remember RAID 0 has no redundancy - one drive error and you lose the whole shebang. Having said that I haven't had a problem with my RAID 0s, but keep a good backup scheme..


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Do an image backup of your current disk, create your RAID 0 array then restore to the new raid disk. You can then extend the partition or create an additional one to use the remaining space.
> 
> Remember RAID 0 has no redundancy - one drive error and you lose the whole shebang. Having said that I haven't had a problem with my RAID 0s, but keep a good backup scheme..


Thanks for the reply, the RAID0 is just going to be used for data (games, etc), I had already backed that data up. My issue was which SATA ports to use. My SSD is still a single drive just used for boot OS. I wasn't sure if there was a way to mix single drives on the controllers once you changed it from AHCI to RAID. Things seem to be fine the way I have it now, just seems odd to have the non-boot drives on the first SATA ports (mental issue of mine).

This feels unnatural to me (disk 0 being D



Going to use FileHistory to keep the data on the RAID backed up to an external drive, so should be safe enough.


----------



## djgar

Sure, you can have RAID and non-RAID disks on the RAID controller no problem. Just don't add them to a RAID set. You should be able to make the Intel controller RAID and still use your non-RAID SSD for your OS. Remember the higher-numbered (SATA_7-10) are non-RAID disks anyway, so put your boot SSD in one of those.


----------



## Jpmboy

erm - I deleted my post cause it was in the wrong thread. bear what?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, the RAID0 is just going to be used for data (games, etc), I had already backed that data up. My issue was which SATA ports to use. My SSD is still a single drive just used for boot OS. I wasn't sure if there was a way to mix single drives on the controllers once you changed it from AHCI to RAID. Things seem to be fine the way I have it now, just seems odd to have the non-boot drives on the first SATA ports (mental issue of mine).
> 
> This feels unnatural to me (disk 0 being D
> 
> 
> 
> Going to use FileHistory to keep the data on the RAID backed up to an external drive, so should be safe enough.


probably a good idea to make a complete image of the rig. Acronis or another.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Sure, you can have RAID and non-RAID disks on the RAID controller no problem. Just don't add them to a RAID set. You should be able to make the Intel controller RAID and still use your non-RAID SSD for your OS. Remember the higher-numbered (SATA_7-10) are non-RAID disks anyway, so put your boot SSD in one of those.


I wonder if it would break the way windows sees the drive on the RAID controller but not in the array (like a JBOD) and need a reinstall. I'll give it a go with it on SATA 7 for now and maybe re-visit the ports before my next reinstall. Not sure I can handle patching Windows 8.1 again.


----------



## djgar

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> I wonder if it would break the way windows sees the drive on the RAID controller but not in the array (like a JBOD) and need a reinstall. I'll give it a go with it on SATA 7 for now and maybe re-visit the ports before my next reinstall. Not sure I can handle patching Windows 8.1 again.


As long as you keep the original boot sector, which you would if you move the one disk around, Windows should not care. If you change controllers then you need to worry about Windows having the driver, but this is in the same controller.


----------



## NYD117

Hello everyone,

I'd like to ask a question about "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Cache Voltage" setting in bios when using adaptive mode for the uncore.
Regardless of what voltage I'll set (from 1.050v to 1.250v) it just keeps running at default volts as if I hadn't set it up at all. Offset works fine with the cache (I've tried 100mv which runs at a total of ~1.050v with max cache ratio at 36x). Aisuite reads the adaptive OC voltage correctly from the UEFI and it can set it as well. It just doesn't apply.
If I use both, the only one that applies is the offset. Manual mode also works.

I have not run into issues with "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" or the offset with the vcore.

Is there a setting that I am missing which overrides the turbo voltage for the uncore?

My rig is in my signature. I am using BIOS 1203 for the Deluxe.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Justin579

I have a Asus x99a motherboard and I cannot get the sata to work. It had detected my drives only twice and I have no idea why. It detects my usb stuff but not sata. I don't have a DVD sata to use since mine is broke so I use a usb DVD. I updated the bios to the newest and still nothing. I have 3 drives it detected 2 of them. Yes I tried using different cables and ports.

Doesn't detect it when trying to install Windows or in bios.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin579*
> 
> I have a Asus x99a motherboard and I cannot get the sata to work. It had detected my drives only twice and I have no idea why. It detects my usb stuff but not sata. I don't have a DVD sata to use since mine is broke so I use a usb DVD. I updated the bios to the newest and still nothing. I have 3 drives it detected 2 of them. Yes I tried using different cables and ports.
> 
> Doesn't detect it when trying to install Windows or in bios.


Is your PSU installed correctly?


----------



## Justin579

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Is your PSU installed correctly?


yes everything is plugged in. I double and tripled checked. As I said it DID detect the drives twice.

I had a 1000w but I guess that died since the pc never started up so I had to use my old 750 which should still be more then enough for what it is at.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'd like to ask a question about "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Cache Voltage" setting in bios when using adaptive mode for the uncore.
> Regardless of what voltage I'll set (from 1.050v to 1.250v) it just keeps running at default volts as if I hadn't set it up at all. Offset works fine with the cache (I've tried 100mv which runs at a total of ~1.050v with max cache ratio at 36x). Aisuite reads the adaptive OC voltage correctly from the UEFI and it can set it as well. It just doesn't apply.
> If I use both, the only one that applies is the offset. Manual mode also works.
> 
> I have not run into issues with "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" or the offset with the vcore.
> 
> Is there a setting that I am missing which overrides the turbo voltage for the uncore?
> 
> My rig is in my signature. I am using BIOS 1203 for the Deluxe.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Hello

Adaptive for cache is problematic. It has always been recommended to use offset mode for cache.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Adaptive for cache is problematic. It has always been recommended to use offset mode for cache.


Oh, ok thank you for the info.
Is this scheduled to be fixed or is it not possible?
What would you recommend to set as minimum cache ratio if offset is being used?
Should I keep it to the lowest possible even with higher base voltage due to offset, or go for something higher?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Oh, ok thank you for the info.
> Is this scheduled to be fixed or is it not possible?
> What would you recommend to set as minimum cache ratio if offset is being used?
> Should I keep it to the lowest possible even with higher base voltage due to offset, or go for something higher?


Hello

This fix will require updated microcode from Intel. As it has not yet happened I would not look for a fix any time soon. There is no reason to set the cache speed any different using offset mode than one would do with adaptive mode.


----------



## Silent Scone

I think due to the way cache works and how Intel may implement updates to code, that you may as well write off Adaptive mode for the foreseeable future. Offset is more than OK anyway.

Edit: beaten to it


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This fix will require updated microcode from Intel. As it has not yet happened I would not look for a fix any time soon. There is no reason to set the cache speed any different using offset mode than one would do with adaptive mode.


Thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Thank you for clearing that up for me.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Jpmboy

nvm...

but anyway,potentially good news for W8.1 users HWBOT members:

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=123642&page=4


----------



## Silent Scone

yay. What about the stupid rules on tessellation


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> yay. What about the stupid rules on tessellation


eh, that don't bother me. Puts AMD in the race...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin579*
> 
> I have a Asus x99a motherboard and I cannot get the sata to work. It had detected my drives only twice and I have no idea why. It detects my usb stuff but not sata. I don't have a DVD sata to use since mine is broke so I use a usb DVD. I updated the bios to the newest and still nothing. I have 3 drives it detected 2 of them. Yes I tried using different cables and ports.
> 
> Doesn't detect it when trying to install Windows or in bios.


Did you check the BIOS settings for Boot Option Priorities? I would try one drive at a time in the same SATA channel to see if any specific drives have a problem. Also make sure the Intel controller is enabled (just checking!).


----------



## Justin579

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Did you check the BIOS settings for Boot Option Priorities? I would try one drive at a time in the same SATA channel to see if any specific drives have a problem. Also make sure the Intel controller is enabled (just checking!).


I can't check for priorities since nothing shows up. I have Set the setting to default etc. This is the second x99 motherboard. I had a gigabyte one and that blew up and the drives were fine


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin579*
> 
> I can't check for priorities since nothing shows up. I have Set the setting to default etc. This is the second x99 motherboard. I had a gigabyte one and that blew up and the drives were fine


So nothing shows up under the HD priorities in the boot menu, not even with one drive at a time for all drives on SATA channel 1? What is the setting of the SATA Controller 1 Mode Selection in the Advanced / PCH Storage Configuration menu? Also, do you have BIOS 1203 installed?

If all fails, have you tried a Clear RTC RAM?

A list of your whole setup would help. If you want help from the Asus people check out the required list at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## Justin579

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> So nothing shows up under the HD priorities in the boot menu, not even with one drive at a time for all drives on SATA channel 1? What is the setting of the SATA Controller 1 Mode Selection in the Advanced / PCH Storage Configuration menu? Also, do you have BIOS 1203 installed?
> 
> If all fails, have you tried a Clear RTC RAM?
> 
> A list of your whole setup would help. If you want help from the Asus people check out the required list at the beginning of the thread.


ok well somehow my Kingston driv just worked. I was able to boot up to it and am on windows right now. but of course the others don't work. So I only have one drive. I have no idea why this worked. just it just felt like working for no reason

EDIT: so I put another drive in where the Kingston drive was working and it didn't work but the Kingston still did work in the other port.... What?? I am using tons of different sata cables and the ones on my old pc that worked.
My drives are no way dead. They worked like 5 days ago


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Adaptive for cache is problematic. It has always been recommended to use offset mode for cache.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think due to the way cache works and how Intel may implement updates to code, that you may as well write off Adaptive mode for the foreseeable future. Offset is more than OK anyway.
> 
> Edit: beaten to it


Hi guys, I would like to read up on what the Adaptive and offset mode in the UEFI works and how to configure them. I haven't been able to find any good material yet that explains what the +/- signs are for and what values are appropriate for the settings.

Would someone please explain adaptive and offset modes or share links to articles that can explain them? Especially I don't understand how the numbers add up together. Thanks much!


----------



## litster

Another question. Does anyone know why HWiNFO show my CPU Package Power so low? It is 0.584W. I swear I saw it once with much higher value, but I can't get it to show it properly again. Am I missing some driver? Thanks.


----------



## Bear Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Another question. Does anyone know why HWiNFO show my CPU Package Power so low? It is 0.584W. I swear I saw it once with much higher value, but I can't get it to show it properly again. Am I missing some driver? Thanks.


what does it say in CPU-Z?

http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/cpu_z.html


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Another question. Does anyone know why HWiNFO show my CPU Package Power so low? It is 0.584W. I swear I saw it once with much higher value, but I can't get it to show it properly again. Am I missing some driver? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

SVID needs to be set to enabled for power values to be reported.


----------



## Bear Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> SVID needs to be set to enabled for power values to be reported.


how do you do that?


----------



## djgar

So nothing shows up under the HD priorities in the boot menu, not even with one drive at a time for all drives on SATA channel 1? What is the setting of the SATA Controller 1 Mode Selection in the Advanced / PCH Storage Configuration Menu?

If all fails, have you tried a Clear RTC RAM?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Another question. Does anyone know why HWiNFO show my CPU Package Power so low? It is 0.584W. I swear I saw it once with much higher value, but I can't get it to show it properly again. Am I missing some driver? Thanks.


CPU power will usually vary with load.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear Man*
> 
> how do you do that?


in bios, in with the voltage settings , enable cpu SVID support.


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> *Eureka!!!!* Suggested by a member of the VIP Asus Forum -- I ran FAN TUNING in Fan Expert 3 and it found ALL fans, including those three on the Fan Extension Card (I had never run Fan Tuning since I run all fans on DC and Manual with custom profiles for various needs).
> 
> ALL FANS ARE RUNNING -- PERFECT!!!
> 
> Raja -- I had just made a support ticket -- how can I cancel that support ticket since the solution appeared??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


FAN EXTENSION CARD STILL HAS ISSUES -- I thought the problem was fixed by using the Fan Tuning in Fan Xpert3 in the Ai Suite (it DID find the three fans connected to the card that the UEFI BIOS could not -- BUT every time I boot up, the three fans controlled by he fan extension card TOTALLY IGNORE THEIR SETTINGS of 900 RPM and run at full speed. It only takes a few seconds to drop them manually to zero and bring them back up to 900 RPM settings and the computer no longer sounds like a vacuum cleaner sitting on my desk three feet from me. Something is definitely wrong either with the f/w for the fan extension card functions OR my fan extension card is faulty -- am awaiting a response to my Asus Support Ticket.

The new BIOS 1305 didn't help either...


----------



## inedenimadam

the 5960x overclocking tips from the first post are not loading from google drive. The easy 4.2 and the 5-way docs load just fine. Looking for more than just an "EASY 4.2" out of my processor.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> the 5960x overclocking tips from the first post are not loading from google drive. The easy 4.2 and the 5-way docs load just fine. Looking for more than just an "EASY 4.2" out of my processor.


this one?

5960XOCrev3.pdf 889k .pdf file


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> the 5960x overclocking tips from the first post are not loading from google drive. The easy 4.2 and the 5-way docs load just fine. Looking for more than just an "EASY 4.2" out of my processor.
> 
> 
> 
> this one?
> 
> 5960XOCrev3.pdf 889k .pdf file
Click to expand...

Yeah, its working again, must have been a problem with google drive.


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> SVID needs to be set to enabled for power values to be reported.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in bios, in with the voltage settings , enable cpu SVID support.


That did it! Thanks much!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> That did it! Thanks much!


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice overclock with excellent results
> 
> Core 4.5Ghz @ 1.31v
> Uncore 4.3 Ghz @ 1.25v
> Vccin 1.91v
> Vccsa +0.162 or 1.05v
> Dram 2400 Mhz 1.25v
> 
> Thank you


are you able to use the PC with that OC or Cinebench is the most intensive task you runned on it?


----------



## sblantipodi

what is the difference between the X99 used on Asus motherboards and the X99A used in the MSI motherboards?

Does they use the same chipset?
As far as I understand MSI added an asmedia chip to support USB3.1 but I have some doubt that they use a newer revision of X99, am I wrong?


----------



## hadji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> are you able to use the PC with that OC or Cinebench is the most intensive task you runned on it?


24/7 use .Using it mainly for Architectural programs as Revit,3ds max etc.I can do anything,mostly interested in rendering 3D scenes .My complicated ones
take appx 2-2.5 hours to render and 90% of the this time CPU is running 100%.I consider this to be fully! stable for my needs.
No problem at all ,running smoothly,and as you see very good Cinebench results.
Good luck


----------



## Bear Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> SVID needs to be set to enabled for power values to be reported.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in bios, in with the voltage settings , enable cpu SVID support.


it didn't work for me, it is wrong in Ai Suite 3 (0.160V) but OK in CPU-Z; note the CPU speed

http://i.imgur.com/TIBZlrT.jpg

when I go into BIOS I see my CPU speed is 4400MHz in Hardware monitor

http://i.imgur.com/kBswH1L.jpg

4400MHz in the 'Main'

http://imgur.com/ErU6Uaj.jpg

but 4500MHz in 'Ai Tweaker' & Ai Suite 3 & CPU-Z

http://imgur.com/IUpfjDr.jpg

weird eh

also, does anyone know what the ASMedia USB 3 shares with on the mobo? or is it independant to anything else?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> FAN EXTENSION CARD STILL HAS ISSUES -- I thought the problem was fixed by using the Fan Tuning in Fan Xpert3 in the Ai Suite (it DID find the three fans connected to the card that the UEFI BIOS could not -- BUT every time I boot up, the three fans controlled by he fan extension card TOTALLY IGNORE THEIR SETTINGS of 900 RPM and run at full speed. It only takes a few seconds to drop them manually to zero and bring them back up to 900 RPM settings and the computer no longer sounds like a vacuum cleaner sitting on my desk three feet from me. Something is definitely wrong either with the f/w for the fan extension card functions OR my fan extension card is faulty -- am awaiting a response to my Asus Support Ticket.


Which version of AI Suite are you using?


----------



## Frankz

I already posted this in the R5E thread but don't think anyone knows the answer so I'll try my luck here =)

I'm looking into getting a new pair of headphones soon and was looking for some more details on the onboard amplifier but it's pretty hard to find any info about it. I'll probably be getting the Sennheiser HD700 (150ohm) and am trying to find out if I might need an external amp.

So if anyone here knows what amp has been used or has any details, I'd really like to know. Or if anyone has tried high impedance headphones with this board, like 150+ ohm, share your experience/thoughts









Thanks in advance


----------



## MikeSp

ASUS AI Suite 3 V1.00.90 Install Program for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.

(believe that to be the newest one)

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## bastian

New BIOS out.
Quote:


> X99-DELUXE BIOS 1305
> Improve system stability.


----------



## Bear Man

^ but will it?

this is the 3rd one in a row in quick succession to improve stability, don't ASUS do testing or quality control on their products anymore?

I hope everyone takes a screen shot of the BIOS as this new one wipes out the old saves, it puts it back to default

here is little program to see if your CPU is OCing as it should (I did not make the program) 83.3MB

https://www.adrive.com/public/k2TnRE/apc%20Userbench%20Encode%20HD.exe

when I let the 5 way optimizer do its job, I only scored 102 on 4500. compare that to my [email protected] that got mid 130's & my [email protected] got low 120's. I moved from 102 to 162 with one tweak in the BIOS for my 5820K. enjoy


----------



## TheRingess

Hi all - just had my new rig arrive (specs below) - after a couple of days use I noticed that on boot up the UEFI Bios Utility was being loaded rather than Windows - I notice on the Bios front screen in the 'Boot Priority' section that only my Bluray drive and Seagate HDD show up (i.e. not the Samsung EVO) - when I hit F8 for 'Boot Menu' the Samsung EVO is listed - clicking on it will then boot to Windows successfully but having to do so through the Bios is a pain - any thoughts?

----

Intel i7-5960X Core i7 CPU
ASUS X99-DELUXE
Corsair Graphite 780T
Corsair Hydro Series H60
1500W "Corsair" AX1500i ATX Power Supply
2x ASUS STRIX-GTX980-DC2OC-4GD5
4 x G-Skill 8GB DDR4 2666Mhz Ram
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB
Seagate Barracuda -- 3.5'' / 2TB / SATA 6GB/s / 7200RPM
Samsung SH-B123A 12x Blu-ray/DVD Combo Drive
Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2014 Elite Mechanical
Razer Mamba Wired/Wireless Ergonomic Gaming Mouse


----------



## MikeSp

Been there and done that -- every time I update the BIOS, my motherboard loses its boot drive -- here is the solution that I found:

Boot into the UEFI --> Advanced Mode --> Boot --> scroll down to find HARD DRIVE BBS PRIORITIES --> BOOT OPTION #1

In BOOT OPTION #1 select your boot drive and hit F10 and I believe that it should remember it. In case you look for a DVD-ROM in BOOT OPTION #2, there will be no DVD-ROM's listed, but it will show up as BOOT OPTION #2 somehow on its own (does for me, anyway)

See if this takes care of your issue -- GOOD LUCK

Mike


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what is the difference between the X99 used on Asus motherboards and the X99A used in the MSI motherboards?
> 
> Does they use the same chipset?
> As far as I understand MSI added an asmedia chip to support USB3.1 but I have some doubt that they use a newer revision of X99, am I wrong?


Same chipset. MSI is just calling their updated X99 series X99A. This has been done before by several manufacturers and it almost never involves or implies a new chipset.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear Man*
> 
> ^ but will it?


It might help stability, but it didn't fix any bugs.

-Q-Fan Tuning in UEFI still ignores the fan extension card.

-ASM1042A controller still randomly disappears after Sleep (ACPI S3) for an hour.

-EHCI controller still gains Yellow Bangs after setting USB Fast Boot to Disabled.

-Since 1203 the Windows 8.1 Task Manager Startup Tab now reports incorrect "Last BIOS time" after a reset.


----------



## ghost74

Just updated my x99-Deluxe to 1305 still no help with my wake from sleep issue.

Wake from sleep results in a continuous blank reboot loop. I can only recover by pulling the power plug.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> Been there and done that -- every time I update the BIOS, my motherboard loses its boot drive -- here is the solution that I found:
> 
> Boot into the UEFI --> Advanced Mode --> Boot --> scroll down to find HARD DRIVE BBS PRIORITIES --> BOOT OPTION #1
> 
> In BOOT OPTION #1 select your boot drive and hit F10 and I believe that it should remember it. In case you look for a DVD-ROM in BOOT OPTION #2, there will be no DVD-ROM's listed, but it will show up as BOOT OPTION #2 somehow on its own (does for me, anyway)
> 
> See if this takes care of your issue -- GOOD LUCK
> 
> Mike


It will always assign an optical drive option and an HD drive option if it finds suitable devices, but will respect the order of HD vs. optical that you place. I always make my DVD drive the #1 boot option and the HD drive boot option #2, that way when there's a bootable DVD/CD it will boot from that otherwise it will boot from the HD/SSD drive.

Remember to make your HD/SSD boot drive the #1 option for HDs (further down in the boot menu). I find that changes sometimes if e.g. I insert a USB flash drive before I boot.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost74*
> 
> Just updated my x99-Deluxe to 1305 still no help with my wake from sleep issue.
> 
> Wake from sleep results in a continuous blank reboot loop. I can only recover by pulling the power plug.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Easier to keep the power button pressed for more than 5 seconds in the meantime. But that sounds like an OC instability symptom. If you want recommendations we need to see a description of your full setup otherwise it's just wild guessing ... check out the template at the start of the thread.


----------



## ghost74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Easier to keep the power button pressed for more than 5 seconds in the meantime. But that sounds like an OC instability symptom. If you want recommendations we need to see a description of your full setup otherwise it's just wild guessing ... check out the template at the start of the thread.


Thanks djgar,

No overclocking here. Just got the system put together and up and going last weekend after a long 2 week RMA wait on the X99-Deluxe.

After waking and it goes into the reboot loop holding down the power button for the 5s will shut it down. But it will only occasionally power back on and boot. Most of the time to recover I have to pull the plug and wait for all the LED's to go off plug it back in and it boots perfectly. If I shut down (instead of sleep) it boots up just fine.

Specs...

Motherboard model:X99-Deluxe
UEFI Version: 1305
CPU: 5930k
Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: G.Skill 16GB (4x4GB) Ripjaws
GPU: 2-Way SLI EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0
Boot: Samsung 941 M.2 PCIE SSD 512GB
Archive: 2 WD Reds in RAID 1
Optical: LG Bluray RW
PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower 1500W
USB Devices: Logitech Webcam, Canon Scanner
Monitor: ASUS ROG PG278Q (2560x1440, 1ms, 144Hz, G-Sync)
CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken x61
PC CASE: NZXT 820
Operating system: Win 8.1 Pro - Microsoft Activated YES
Drivers Installed (include version): All the latest
Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: No
System Overclocked (provide details)? No


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear Man*
> 
> ^ but will it?
> 
> *this is the 3rd one in a row in quick succession to improve stability, don't ASUS do testing or quality control on their products anymore?
> *
> I hope everyone takes a screen shot of the BIOS as this new one wipes out the old saves, it puts it back to default
> 
> here is little program to see if your CPU is OCing as it should (I did not make the program) 83.3MB
> 
> https://www.adrive.com/public/k2TnRE/apc%20Userbench%20Encode%20HD.exe
> 
> when I let the 5 way optimizer do its job, I only scored 102 on 4500. compare that to my [email protected] that got mid 130's & my [email protected] got low 120's. I moved from 102 to 162 with one tweak in the BIOS for my 5820K. enjoy


Well it's not going to make your unstable overclock stable if that's what you're getting at. They resolve issues, not miracles. The last big update was in 1004, so unless people are having genuine specific issues...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> ASUS AI Suite 3 V1.00.90 Install Program for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.
> 
> (believe that to be the newest one)
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


I had one of my friends check if the FAN EXT card was working for him with 3 and 4 pins fans. No issues.







The only way he can get the Fan EXT cards not to show up in UEFI is by hot plugging the fan ext cable into the system. If he does that the system won't show the fans until he powers down the system. That is to be expected though, as the EC on the Fan Extension card needs a power cycle to be reset fully. If your fans are not showing up in UEFI then perhaps your card is faulty.

-Raja


----------



## Trellmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> I already posted this in the R5E thread but don't think anyone knows the answer so I'll try my luck here =)
> 
> I'm looking into getting a new pair of headphones soon and was looking for some more details on the onboard amplifier but it's pretty hard to find any info about it. I'll probably be getting the Sennheiser HD700 (150ohm) and am trying to find out if I might need an external amp.
> 
> So if anyone here knows what amp has been used or has any details, I'd really like to know. Or if anyone has tried high impedance headphones with this board, like 150+ ohm, share your experience/thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


IIRC there is a gain setting, so it should be no problem to drive high impedance headphones. No idea which specific chip is used tho. Also, it's an onboard sound chip, and the sound is not perfect. I would consider getting a dedicated DAC and Amp for it for driving expensive headphones. Schiit Modi + Magni is a good combination.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trellmor*
> 
> IIRC there is a gain setting, so it should be no problem to drive high impedance headphones. No idea which specific chip is used tho. Also, it's an onboard sound chip, and the sound is not perfect. I would consider getting a dedicated DAC and Amp for it for driving expensive headphones. Schiit Modi + Magni is a good combination.


Thx for the input. I will first try out the headphones with the onboard audio and go from there. If it turns out I need or could benefit from a DAC/amp, I'll either get the FiiO E10K or the Schiit Modi 2/Magni 2 =)


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys!

First time using a UEFI bios (coming from x58), I am really confused on how I was supposed to setup Raid 0. It took me hours until I turned off secure boot and changed it to Auto. Then all of a sudden I was about to push CTRL-I and install windows as it was not letting me install it before.

Was this the right method, I wanted trim support on my X-99 Rampage Extreme and I read that my drive should read UEFI now which it doesnt.

5930K
Gigabyte x99 Rampage Extrme
Crucial Ballistix DDR4 2400 3x8GB
2 Samsung Pro 840 512GB Raid 0
3 WD 4TB NAS
1 3TB Seagate Baracuda


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The only way he can get the Fan EXT cards not to show up in UEFI is by hot plugging the fan ext cable into the system
> 
> -Raja


That's not the problem with the card. The fans show just fine. It's getting them to acknowledge under Q-Fan Tuning under UEFI or to retain a custom setting after using AI Suite.


----------



## sblantipodi

A new BIOS for Asus X99 Deluxe is on the road.
Improves system stability, as always, now you can overclock at 5GHz on air.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost74*
> 
> Thanks djgar,
> 
> No overclocking here. Just got the system put together and up and going last weekend after a long 2 week RMA wait on the X99-Deluxe.
> 
> After waking and it goes into the reboot loop holding down the power button for the 5s will shut it down. But it will only occasionally power back on and boot. Most of the time to recover I have to pull the plug and wait for all the LED's to go off plug it back in and it boots perfectly. If I shut down (instead of sleep) it boots up just fine.
> 
> Specs...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard model:X99-Deluxe
> UEFI Version: 1305
> CPU: 5930k
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: G.Skill 16GB (4x4GB) Ripjaws
> GPU: 2-Way SLI EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0
> Boot: Samsung 941 M.2 PCIE SSD 512GB
> Archive: 2 WD Reds in RAID 1
> Optical: LG Bluray RW
> PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower 1500W
> USB Devices: Logitech Webcam, Canon Scanner
> Monitor: ASUS ROG PG278Q (2560x1440, 1ms, 144Hz, G-Sync)
> CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken x61
> PC CASE: NZXT 820
> Operating system: Win 8.1 Pro - Microsoft Activated YES
> Drivers Installed (include version): All the latest
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: No
> System Overclocked (provide details)? No


2 questions:

1) are you using fixed (manual) voltage or dynamic (adaptive or offset)?
2) and how did you set the sleep states in bios?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> That's not the problem with the card. The fans show just fine. It's getting them to acknowledge under Q-Fan Tuning under UEFI or to retain a custom setting after using AI Suite.


Hello

Raja is replying to Mike and as his post quoted below states this is an issue for him. Please do not add confusion to to the help Raja is attempting to provide in resolving this for Mike.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> I thought the problem was fixed by using the Fan Tuning in Fan Xpert3 in the Ai Suite (*it DID find the three fans connected to the card that the UEFI BIOS could not*


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost74*
> 
> Thanks djgar,
> 
> No overclocking here. Just got the system put together and up and going last weekend after a long 2 week RMA wait on the X99-Deluxe.
> 
> After waking and it goes into the reboot loop holding down the power button for the 5s will shut it down. But it will only occasionally power back on and boot. Most of the time to recover I have to pull the plug and wait for all the LED's to go off plug it back in and it boots perfectly. If I shut down (instead of sleep) it boots up just fine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Specs...
> 
> Motherboard model:X99-Deluxe
> UEFI Version: 1305
> CPU: 5930k
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: G.Skill 16GB (4x4GB) Ripjaws
> GPU: 2-Way SLI EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0
> Boot: Samsung 941 M.2 PCIE SSD 512GB
> Archive: 2 WD Reds in RAID 1
> Optical: LG Bluray RW
> PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower 1500W
> USB Devices: Logitech Webcam, Canon Scanner
> Monitor: ASUS ROG PG278Q (2560x1440, 1ms, 144Hz, G-Sync)
> CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken x61
> PC CASE: NZXT 820
> Operating system: Win 8.1 Pro - Microsoft Activated YES
> Drivers Installed (include version): All the latest
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: No
> System Overclocked (provide details)? No


Hello

Most wake from sleep issues are related to memory instability or +5V standby power.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Raja is replying to Mike and as his post quoted below states this is an issue for him. Please do not add confusion to to the help Raja is attempting to provide in resolving this for Mike.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/4960#post_23472961
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *"MikeP*
> The UEFI shows all fans and their RPM's (extension fans are running at maximum speed) but when I go into the UEFI Monitor to check on the fans, a red warning appears at the bottom indicating that "*Asus Fan Extension Card is Required to Enable this Item," when I click on any of the three extension cans.


*I'm reading the posts quite clearly because Mike and I have the same problem.*


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> First time using a UEFI bios (coming from x58), I am really confused on how I was supposed to setup Raid 0. It took me hours until I turned off secure boot and changed it to Auto. Then all of a sudden I was about to push CTRL-I and install windows as it was not letting me install it before.
> 
> Was this the right method, I wanted trim support on my X-99 Rampage Extreme and I read that my drive should read UEFI now which it doesnt.
> 
> 5930K
> Gigabyte x99 Rampage Extrme
> Crucial Ballistix DDR4 2400 3x8GB
> 2 Samsung Pro 840 512GB Raid 0
> 3 WD 4TB NAS
> 1 3TB Seagate Baracuda


Same upgraded from x58. I have x99 Pro but set up should generally be same just you have more controllers.

I never touched secure boot I just went into BIOS set controller1 to RAID.
Then CTRL-I on POST and set up RAID then installed windows like normal.
Nothing else needs to be changed to get RAID/Trim that im aware of.

After you install windows can check if TRIM is working..

http://www.thessdreview.com/daily-news/latest-buzz/trimcheck-does-your-ssd-really-have-trim-working/?PageSpeed=noscript

Also your board is Asus not Gigabyte


----------



## ghost74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> 1) are you using fixed (manual) voltage or dynamic (adaptive or offset)?
> 2) and how did you set the sleep states in bios?


Not sure. Only BIOS settings I have changed from default are...
- AHCI -> RAID - to get my RAID 1 working
- CPU Fan -> Ignore - To get rid of the hit F1 to continue message, apparently the Kraken doesn't send a signal
- ErP Ready -> changed from Disabled to Enabled (S4+S5) - To get my KB & Mouse lighting to turn off when the PC is off. Wake issue occurred with the default Disabled setting as well.


----------



## ghost74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Most wake from sleep issues are related to memory instability or +5V standby power.


I have not run any memory testing routines.

Since getting the new x99-deluxe board back via my RMA I have not had any BSOD's with the exception of the wake from sleep issues. So far seems to be very stable.

How would I check the +5V. Check the voltage while the PC is asleep?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> Same upgraded from x58. I have x99 Pro but set up should generally be same just you have more controllers.
> 
> I never touched secure boot I just went into BIOS set controller1 to RAID.
> Then CTRL-I on POST and set up RAID then installed windows like normal.
> Nothing else needs to be changed to get RAID/Trim that im aware of.
> 
> After you install windows can check if TRIM is working..
> 
> http://www.thessdreview.com/daily-news/latest-buzz/trimcheck-does-your-ssd-really-have-trim-working/?PageSpeed=noscript
> 
> Also your board is Asus not Gigabyte


Ha! Yeah... Did you set your Raid as a GPT drive or MBR? For some reason with Windows 7 it will not automatically boot the win 7 drive I have to re-select it in the bios.


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Raja is replying to Mike and as his post quoted below states this is an issue for him. Please do not add confusion to to the help Raja is attempting to provide in resolving this for Mike.


BUT -- RyuConnor IS TOTALLY CORRECT and is also an issue with me

Mike


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost74*
> 
> Not sure. Only BIOS settings I have changed from default are...
> - AHCI -> RAID - to get my RAID 1 working
> - CPU Fan -> Ignore - To get rid of the hit F1 to continue message, apparently the Kraken doesn't send a signal
> - ErP Ready -> changed from Disabled to Enabled (S4+S5) - To get my KB & Mouse lighting to turn off when the PC is off. Wake issue occurred with the default Disabled setting as well.


ah, so no OC at all. Test the ram with HCI Memtest (one instance per thread and divide 80-90% of your ram equally among them).


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys I can't get my 2 Samsung pro 840 512gb in raid 0 to boot automatically. Am I missing a setting?

Also,I have 3 new WD Red 4TB drives and needs to transfer the 3 3TB to the new ones... I downloaded WD Acronis true image for cloning one to the next and transfer 2.9tb its on hour 7h in a non Windows environment and says it's going to be another 5... Then 7... Then 12

There has to be a fast way...... Any ideas? At this rate ill be dead. (^_-)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys I can't get my 2 Samsung pro 840 512gb in raid 0 to boot automatically. Am I missing a setting?
> 
> Also,I have 3 new WD Red 4TB drives and needs to transfer the 3 3TB to the new ones... I downloaded WD Acronis true image for cloning one to the next and transfer 2.9tb its on hour 7h in a non Windows environment and says it's going to be another 5... Then 7... Then 12
> 
> There has to be a fast way...... Any ideas? At this rate ill be dead. (^_-)


you did image copy or sector by sector ? I find Image copy to be faster. No problem with "imaging" to a larger drive.

.. no idea regarding the sammy raid 0 issue. Sorry.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you did image copy or sector by sector ? I find Image copy to be faster. No problem with "imaging" to a larger drive.
> 
> .. no idea regarding the sammy raid 0 issue. Sorry.


Originally I did from partition to partition and it gave an error about there being an issue due to 1 drive being 3tb one 4tb. So I did "clone"

I am really tempted after 5 hours to just stop what its doing.

Are you saying its better to just make an image of the other drives with 0 compression via Acronis then just restore it that way one at a time? What do you do just a verify at the end? I am tempted to just do a robocoby or copy paste. That definitely would be faster.

On a side note, JPMboy I tried loading my old SSD 840 pro in Raid 0 (was no problem), but they wont load when I have the new 840 Pro installed. Am I only allowed to have 1 raid environment?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Originally I did from partition to partition and it gave an error about there being an issue due to 1 drive being 3tb one 4tb. So I did "clone"
> 
> I am really tempted after 5 hours to just stop what its doing.
> 
> Are you saying its better to just make an image of the other drives with 0 compression via Acronis then just restore it that way one at a time? What do you do just a verify at the end? I am tempted to just do a robocoby or copy paste. That definitely would be faster.
> 
> On a side note, JPMboy I tried loading my old SSD 840 pro in Raid 0 (was no problem), but they wont load when I have the new 840 Pro installed. Am I only allowed to have 1 raid environment?


I've only used the image copy in acronis, never took that long - but I never did 3TB !!

so it must be a firmware thing for the new 840s. did you update the SSD firmware? MOre to the point... Praz or Raja can provide more help with that. (I stick to plextor SSD drives, there's like 8 in the house







)


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've only used the image copy in acronis, never took that long - but I never did 3TB !!
> 
> so it must be a firmware thing for the new 840s. did you update the SSD firmware? MOre to the point... Praz or Raja can provide more help with that. (I stick to plextor SSD drives, there's like 8 in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah I am seriously considering finding an M.2 drive like you have the Samsung just has 0 warranty. I am confused though why the 2 840s wont auto boot in the bios and I have to manually do it. I figure maybe its some setting since I get errors every now and then that I have a failed O/C when I have not even O/C


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Ok, I'm scratching my head here, As I said in my previous post my drives (3x 2.5" HDD and 1x SSD) are intermittently not being detected at all by the M/B. When they are its never all of them and when I actually get to boot I get a BSOD after a random amount of time (No more than 10 minutes) with the code 0x00000f4, I know what will possibly be said are you OC'd and the answer is yes when the problem arose and so I returned the M/B to stock everything stock even disabled Asus 'Multicore Enhancement' but again the same error happens and again intermittently my drives don't appear and I can't boot. I thought it may be the port or the cable and so I tried my boot drive (SSD) in another SATA port with a different cable and the same happened it seems to be random as to whether my drives will be detected.
> 
> Checked all my drives, No errors, SSD is on the latest available firmware (I say this because it has been mentioned regarding this stop code that it may be the SSD firmware needing to be updated).
> 
> @[email protected] any ideas or just straight RMA?


Turned out it was the M/B, It's been sent back and I purchased another one and all is fine. Also weirdly I've got a slightly higher OC which is strange considering the board has very little impact on the OC although the increase was on the Cache which the OC socket is known to improve. The new board is also cosmetically different to the previous one I had but only in one area the RAM slots, The previous failed M/B was very narrow on the side with no clips whereas the new one is double the size.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've only used the image copy in acronis, never took that long - but I never did 3TB !!
> 
> so it must be a firmware thing for the new 840s. did you update the SSD firmware? MOre to the point... Praz or Raja can provide more help with that. (I stick to plextor SSD drives, there's like 8 in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I use Paragon Hard Disk Manager for my image backups, I guess with similar end results. My OS partition is about 70GB and takes about 4 minutes. My data partition is about 900GB and takes about three hours. Image backups are the life saver, not just from technical mishaps but from (in my case) dumb senile actions, like, "why did I permanently delete that file??!!" ...

Also when developing the OC the BSODs occasionally take their toll on the disk data, so I do an image restore in about 4 minutes (I back it up before any serious OC excursion).


----------



## Jpmboy

Not that I'm a salesman, but the plextor M.2 is simply plug and play. It's been in since day two (initial startup was with a standard SSD - then just cloned it to the M.2) whichg was like the week of launch. Very solid SSDs. I have 2 plextor 256GB in Raid 0 for user files working with the M.2 for OS and programs (games on the Raid 0)

no doubt, the raid 0 is faster than this M.2 (x2) drive. But not by a whole lot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I use Paragon Hard Disk Manager for my image backups, I guess with similar end results. My OS partition is about 70GB and takes about 4 minutes. My data partition is about 900GB and takes about three hours. Image backups are the life saver, not just from technical mishaps *but from (in my case) dumb senile actions, like, "why did I permanently delete that file??!!" ...*
> 
> Also when developing the OC the BSODs occasionally take their toll on the disk data, so I do an image restore in about 4 minutes (I back it up before any serious OC excursion).


nah, I've never done that.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not that I'm a salesman, but the plextor M.2 is simply plug and play. It's been in since day two (initial startup was with a standard SSD - then just cloned it to the M.2) whichg was like the week of launch. Very solid SSDs. I have 2 plextor 256GB in Raid 0 for user files working with the M.2 for OS and programs (games on the Raid 0)
> 
> no doubt, the raid 0 is faster than this M.2 (x2) drive. But not by a whole lot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What did you end up getting it for, I am considering just doing the if I spend $500 per 840 1 1/2 years ago and 1 1TB 850 pro is $629 should I really get an M.2. Granted it looks great and sits right on the board which I find sweet just wondering if the titans would get in the way.

Out of curiosity this backup thing is killing me now though. I just restarted so back to square one going to do the image then restore for each one... Will wait for someone else who setup their bios correctly with Raid 0 Samsung Pro 840s to see what they did since this is nuts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> What did you end up getting it for, I am considering just doing the if I spend $500 per 840 1 1/2 years ago and 1 1TB 850 pro is $629 should I really get an M.2. Granted it looks great and sits right on the board which I find sweet just wondering if the titans would get in the way.
> 
> Out of curiosity this backup thing is killing me now though. I just restarted so back to square one going to do the image then restore for each one... Will wait for someone else who setup their bios correctly with Raid 0 Samsung Pro 840s to see what they did since this is nuts.


the price of the plextor 256GB M.2?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not that I'm a salesman, but the plextor M.2 is simply plug and play. It's been in since day two (initial startup was with a standard SSD - then just cloned it to the M.2) whichg was like the week of launch. Very solid SSDs. I have 2 plextor 256GB in Raid 0 for user files working with the M.2 for OS and programs (games on the Raid 0)
> 
> no doubt, the raid 0 is faster than this M.2 (x2) drive. But not by a whole lot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OK, I feel good about my OCZ RAID 0


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, I feel good about my OCZ RAID 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you didn't before?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> What did you end up getting it for, I am considering just doing the if I spend $500 per 840 1 1/2 years ago and 1 1TB 850 pro is $629 should I really get an M.2. Granted it looks great and sits right on the board which I find sweet just wondering if the titans would get in the way.
> 
> Out of curiosity this backup thing is killing me now though. I just restarted so back to square one going to do the image then restore for each one... Will wait for someone else who setup their bios correctly with Raid 0 Samsung Pro 840s to see what they did since this is nuts.


So someone did the math with someone on hardforum
Quote:


> The 3TB Reds average about 100 MB/s across the entire drive (Max out at ~150 on the outer tracks). 60 Seconds in a Minute and 60 Minutes in an Hour = 360GB/Hour so yeah 10 hours once you take into account system overhead, not getting 100% full stroke, etc.


Ouch.... Too bad I cant do multiple drives at the same time.

What about this though... If I were to boot into windows is there just a regular file copier program that would be just as good? This way I can do multiple drive to drives vs one at a time. What do you think?


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've only used the image copy in acronis, never took that long - but I never did 3TB !!
> 
> so it must be a firmware thing for the new 840s. did you update the SSD firmware? MOre to the point... Praz or Raja can provide more help with that. (I stick to plextor SSD drives, there's like 8 in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I didnt do it for a raid set up but I did make an image and used it to restore to both evo 840 and 850 ssds with no problem. I just did whole disk and it worked just fine. It resized partitions if needed and then installed. Took maybe an hour from start to finish from backing up to restoring. Now that was with 250 gig over usb 3.0....


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you didn't before?


Correction - I feel *BETTER* about my OCZ RAID 0


----------



## ghost74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah, so no OC at all. Test the ram with HCI Memtest (one instance per thread and divide 80-90% of your ram equally among them).


HCI Memtest all good. Ran as instructed above for about 1 hour.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost74*
> 
> HCI Memtest all good. Ran as instructed above for about 1 hour.


cool. I'm guessing since you don't have your rig in your sig..

with nothing but a keyboard, mouse - minimimal stuff, does it still bork on wake from sleep? if yes, check the sleep setting in bios, and also in windows. if that doesn't help, we really need to see bios screen shots - usb key F12 on bios pages.


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I had one of my friends check if the FAN EXT card was working for him wi
> 
> The only way he can get the Fan EXT cards not to show up in UEFI is by hot plugging the fan ext cable into the system. If he does that the system won't show the fans until he powers down the system. That is to be expected though, as the EC on the Fan Extension card needs a power cycle to be reset fully. If your fans are not showing up in UEFI then perhaps your card is faulty.
> 
> -Raja


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I had one of my friends check if the FAN EXT card was working for him with 3 and 4 pins fans. No issues.
> 
> The only way he can get the Fan EXT cards not to show up in UEFI is by hot plugging the fan ext cable into the system. If he does that the system won't show the fans until he powers down the system. That is to be expected though, as the EC on the Fan Extension card needs a power cycle to be reset fully. If your fans are not showing up in UEFI then perhaps your card is faulty.
> 
> -Raja[RMA'e]
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I had one of my friends check if the FAN EXT card was working for him with 3 and 4 pins fans. No issues.
> 
> The only way he can get the Fan EXT cards not to show up in UEFI is by hot plugging the fan ext cable into the system. If he does that the system won't show the fans until he powers down the system. That is to be expected though, as the EC on the Fan Extension card needs a power cycle to be reset fully. If your fans are not showing up in UEFI then perhaps your card is faulty.
> 
> -Raja
> 
> 
> 
> Just to make sure that I didn't hot plug the fan ext cable into the system, I turned off the system, turned off the PSU for 5 minutes, turned on the PSU and after a couple of minutes booted up the system without the fan extension cable connected to the motherboard. Next, shut down the computer and then turned off the PSU for 10 minutes and plugged the fan ext cable into the motherboard and turned on the system booting into the UEFI BIOS where I tried Fan Tuning which did NOT find the extension fans (were shown in red and the indication in red that the fan ext board must be ...). Next, booted into Win 8.1 and using the Ai Suite, Fan Tuning, all extension fans were found. Preferring to set each fan in a custom Fan Profile, all 9 fans were working as desired. I could successfully switch to Silent, Standard, Turbo and back to my Custom Profile -- ALL WORKING AS THEY SHOULD. Reboot the computer back into Windows, bring up Ai Suite and the settings for the extension fans were still there but as before, all extension fans were running at maximum speed. By taking the fan control for each extension fan down to zero, the fans slowing and stopping, then bring each back to their speed setting and again, they were doing fine UNTIL THE NEXT TIME I REBOOT OR PUT COMPUTER TO SLEEP when the ext fans run wild again. It is NOT the end of the world to have to take a few seconds every time I wake the computer up or reboot to have to slow the ext fans downs, but it becomes a royal PITA -- am still awaiting word from my Service Ticket to Asus...
> 
> IMHO - the fan ext card AND connecting cable needs RMA'd
> 
> Just got the answer from my Asus Tech Support Ticket --> check the polarity of the cable between the fan extension card and the motherboard -- WOW, why didn't I think of that -- I could be a level 3 tech!!! Is that the best support that Asus has??? (OK, I am being sarcastic but irritated at the solution offered -- it would have been OK had it been at the top of a list of ideas but as the sole idea...YIKES). I replied with the information necessary and asked for an RMA for the card and cable.
Click to expand...


----------



## GTANY

When will the next X99-A bios be launched ?


----------



## djgar

There are new Asmedia USB 3 and Asus Suite versions for download for theX99-A.


----------



## GTANY

OK, thank you.


----------



## HughhHoney

Sorry if this has been addressed already, but I can't seem to find any information about my issue.

I'm running a 5820K on an X99 Deluxe with a fresh Windows 8.1 64 bit install.

I noticed recently that my system would not scale down the frequency of the processor at all even with no activity. I noticed that the minimum processor percentage in windows was set to 100% so I knocked that down to 5% and the chip started to scale to 1200mhz at idle like it should.

I then noticed that when I ran cinebench single threaded benchmarks the CPU would only run at 3.3GHZ rather than max turbo (4.6 in my case). Obviously this results in significantly lower single threaded performance. I've looked around in the bios and online for settings that would be causing this and I can't find anything that works.

Has anyone else had this issue with single threaded applications on the X99 Deluxe and is there any known way to fix it.

Any help would be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone who understood what are the difference in the new 1305 bios for X99 Deluxe?


----------



## ghost74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool. I'm guessing since you don't have your rig in your sig..
> 
> with nothing but a keyboard, mouse - minimimal stuff, does it still bork on wake from sleep? if yes, check the sleep setting in bios, and also in windows. if that doesn't help, we really need to see bios screen shots - usb key F12 on bios pages.


Added my rig to my sig, see below...

Also, here are the specs in the template form from the beginning of this thread...

Motherboard model:X99-Deluxe
UEFI Version: 1305
CPU: 5930k
Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: G.Skill 16GB (4x4GB) Ripjaws
GPU: 2-Way SLI EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0
Boot: Samsung 941 M.2 PCIE SSD 512GB
Archive: 2 WD Reds in RAID 1
Optical: LG Bluray RW
PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower 1500W
USB Devices: Logitech Webcam, Canon Scanner
Monitor: ASUS ROG PG278Q (2560x1440, 1ms, 144Hz, G-Sync)
CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken x61
PC CASE: NZXT 820
Operating system: Win 8.1 Pro - Microsoft Activated YES
Drivers Installed (include version): All the latest
Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: No
System Overclocked (provide details)? No


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys where do the headphones plug into? I cant find the headphone amp and my Lian Li does not have audio ports on it so I am really confused what front panel connector the manual refers to


----------



## hadji

*i7 5820 k,Asus X99 Deluxe,FINAL OVERCLOCK 4.3 Ghz*

Best Compromise for Speed,Temperatures,Longevity of System,Performance.

Mostly interested in rendering.

Cinebench 15 Score 1350 at 4.5 Ghz and 1.31 v vcore ,4.3 Ghz uncore.

Cinebench 15 Score 1305 at 4.3 Ghz and 1.19 v vcore ,4.3 Ghz uncore,so 0.033% reduction!! in performance.

Much better temperatures.System stable ,rendering for 2 hours full load 100% ,max temp 66 degrees.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> Sorry if this has been addressed already, but I can't seem to find any information about my issue.
> 
> I'm running a 5820K on an X99 Deluxe with a fresh Windows 8.1 64 bit install.
> 
> I noticed recently that my system would not scale down the frequency of the processor at all even with no activity. I noticed that the minimum processor percentage in windows was set to 100% so I knocked that down to 5% and the chip started to scale to 1200mhz at idle like it should.
> 
> I then noticed that when I ran cinebench single threaded benchmarks the CPU would only run at 3.3GHZ rather than max turbo (4.6 in my case). Obviously this results in significantly lower single threaded performance. I've looked around in the bios and online for settings that would be causing this and I can't find anything that works.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue with single threaded applications on the X99 Deluxe and is there any known way to fix it.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. thanks!


If you have speedstep enabled in bios, open windows power options > advanced>min proc state> set to 0%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost74*
> 
> Added my rig to my sig, see below...
> 
> Also, here are the specs in the template form from the beginning of this thread...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard model:X99-Deluxe
> UEFI Version: 1305
> CPU: 5930k
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: G.Skill 16GB (4x4GB) Ripjaws
> GPU: 2-Way SLI EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0
> Boot: Samsung 941 M.2 PCIE SSD 512GB
> Archive: 2 WD Reds in RAID 1
> Optical: LG Bluray RW
> PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower 1500W
> USB Devices: Logitech Webcam, Canon Scanner
> Monitor: ASUS ROG PG278Q (2560x1440, 1ms, 144Hz, G-Sync)
> CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken x61
> PC CASE: NZXT 820
> Operating system: Win 8.1 Pro - Microsoft Activated YES
> Drivers Installed (include version): All the latest
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: No
> System Overclocked (provide details)? No


Thanks - so verify that wake-from-lan is disabled in windows and windows is set to sleep and not hibernate, shut down, unplug the webcam, and scanner. Post to bios and under the Advanced cpu options set sleep states to Enabled (auto _should_ do the same). save (F10) and boot to windows. run a sleep-wake cycle... what happens?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> *i7 5820 k,Asus X99 Deluxe,FINAL OVERCLOCK 4.3 Ghz*
> 
> Best Compromise for Speed,Temperatures,Longevity of System,Performance.
> 
> Mostly interested in rendering.
> 
> Cinebench 15 Score 1350 at 4.5 Ghz and 1.31 v vcore ,4.3 Ghz uncore.
> 
> Cinebench 15 Score 1305 at 4.3 Ghz and 1.19 v vcore ,4.3 Ghz uncore,so 0.033% reduction!! in performance.
> 
> Much better temperatures.System stable ,rendering for 2 hours full load 100% ,max temp 66 degrees.


I'd bet the drop in performance at low voltage is due to error correction/MCE/WHEA. If a procedure call did not match checksum, the stack is held and the proc is rerun until check sums match (if they do not.. crash/hang/... eventual bsod, many time a 124\ a "pseudo-stable" system may not BSOD everytime but will loose efficiency, score lower.


----------



## TheRingess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> Been there and done that -- every time I update the BIOS, my motherboard loses its boot drive -- here is the solution that I found:
> 
> Boot into the UEFI --> Advanced Mode --> Boot --> scroll down to find HARD DRIVE BBS PRIORITIES --> BOOT OPTION #1
> 
> In BOOT OPTION #1 select your boot drive and hit F10 and I believe that it should remember it. In case you look for a DVD-ROM in BOOT OPTION #2, there will be no DVD-ROM's listed, but it will show up as BOOT OPTION #2 somehow on its own (does for me, anyway)
> 
> See if this takes care of your issue -- GOOD LUCK
> 
> Mike


OK - I did this - I then rebooted and the PC loaded straight to Windows without issue - that said, the next time I powered up from cold (rather than a restart) the PC went straight into the bios again - this time I noticed that the SSD was listed as Disabled in the drop down menu under HARD DRIVE BBS PRIORITIES - I hit F10 and restarted - cue the bios again only this time the SSD was back in the drop down menu - did the above trick from MikeSp's post and got back into Windows - to test it further I then turned off and cold started and had the same issue with the SSD listed as Disabled.

Thoughts?

----

Intel i7-5960X Core i7 CPU
ASUS X99-DELUXE
Corsair Graphite 780T
Corsair Hydro Series H60
1500W "Corsair" AX1500i ATX Power Supply
2x ASUS STRIX-GTX980-DC2OC-4GD5
4 x G-Skill 8GB DDR4 2666Mhz Ram
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB
Seagate Barracuda -- 3.5'' / 2TB / SATA 6GB/s / 7200RPM
Samsung SH-B123A 12x Blu-ray/DVD Combo Drive
Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2014 Elite Mechanical
Razer Mamba Wired/Wireless Ergonomic Gaming Mouse


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys where do the headphones plug into? I cant find the headphone amp and my Lian Li does not have audio ports on it so I am really confused what front panel connector the manual refers to


I plug my Grado RS1 headphones into the green line-out jack in the MB back panel, using the Speaker device in the mixer.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> *i7 5820 k,Asus X99 Deluxe,FINAL OVERCLOCK 4.3 Ghz*
> 
> Best Compromise for Speed,Temperatures,Longevity of System,Performance.
> 
> Mostly interested in rendering.
> 
> Cinebench 15 Score 1350 at 4.5 Ghz and 1.31 v vcore ,4.3 Ghz uncore.
> 
> Cinebench 15 Score 1305 at 4.3 Ghz and 1.19 v vcore ,4.3 Ghz uncore,so 0.033% reduction!! in performance.
> 
> Much better temperatures.System stable ,rendering for 2 hours full load 100% ,max temp 66 degrees.


It's funny that you are interested in rendering.
Nowadays no one does rendering on the CPU, rendering are done by GPUs today









Why you insist on the CPU?


----------



## ghost74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks - so verify that wake-from-lan is disabled in windows and windows is set to sleep and not hibernate, shut down, unplug the webcam, and scanner. Post to bios and under the Advanced cpu options set sleep states to Enabled (auto _should_ do the same). save (F10) and boot to windows. run a sleep-wake cycle... what happens?


Ok, here goes...

1. Followed your instructions. FYI in the BIOS the option was "CPU C-States" default was "Auto", I set it to "Enable". This allowed the following options:

Enhanced C1 State ENABLE/Disable (CAPS = Default)
CPU C3 Report Enable/DISABLE
CPU C6 Report ENABLE/Disable
Package C State Limit AUTO/C0C1 State/C2 State/C6 (Non-Retention) State/C6 (Retention) State

2. Put the PC to sleep

3. Waited 1 minute and then hit the spacebar

4. The PC powered on, the display never woke up and after about 30 seconds the PC powered of or went back to sleep

5. Nothing happened after a couple minutes so I hit the power button - this was different, normally it would go into the reboot loop

6. Now the blank screen reboot loop began. After 10 cycles I stopped counting.

7. I then pulled the side cover and made note of the LED Q-Code on the board "bF"

8. Held down the power button and the PC shut down.

9. Based on previous experience I pulled the power cord and waited until all the LED's turned off to power it back on.

9. The POST screen w/ the American Megatrends logo came up with the message. "Overclock Failed, press F1 to enter setup" I obeyed.

10. F10, reboot, booted right up just fine.

I did a Google on the Q-Code bF and found this...




According to one of the comments...

"Quote "According to Intel's presentation at IDF, the new Haswell processors enter a sleep state called C7 that can drop processor power usage as low as 0.05A. Even if the sleeping CPU is the only load on the +12V rail, most power supplies can handle a load this low. The potential problem comes up when there is still a substantial load on the power supply's non-primary rails (the +3.3V and +5V). If the load on these non-primary rails are above a certain threshold (which varies by PSU), the +12V can go out of spec (voltages greater than +12.6V). If the +12V is out of spec when the motherboard comes out of the sleep state, the PSU's protection may prevent the PSU from running and will cause the power supply to "latch off". This will require the user to cycle the power on their power supply using the power switch on the back of the unit."

So guys, try to avoid corsair supplies for x99 or really make sure the model you are iming for is not affected."

Here is the Newegg page for my PS: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153218

I also found a lot of suggestions to increase the Vccsa voltage. Thoughts??


----------



## hadji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> It's funny that you are interested in rendering.
> Nowadays no one does rendering on the CPU, rendering are done by GPUs today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you insist on the CPU?


Why is it funny?Do you know what i am talking about?Do you know REVIT ARCHITECTURE?
Revit is only doing rendering using CPU! not the GPU!
What are you talking about?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> Why is it funny?Do you know what i am talking about?Do you know REVIT ARCHITECTURE?
> Revit is only doing rendering using CPU! not the GPU!
> What are you talking about?


it is incredible that there are software that does rendering on CPU nowadays, but hey, if you need it, no problem


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> it is incredible that there are software that does rendering on CPU nowadays, but hey, if you need it, no problem


You shouldn't continue this topic in my opinion because when it comes to rendering, first of all you don't blame a certain building/modeling/design
suite but the actual rendering program options that come with it. When comparing mental-ray(CPU) to iray(GPU) for example, I think there is no doubt that mental ray is superior in quality and realism. It seems it all comes down to software in the end but CPU is much more versatile in different tasks where a GPU is limited and more straightforward thus some things are better adapted in programs with CPU in mind. GPU is a simple but powerful laborer. It can do a lot of simple work in an extremely parallel way that a CPU cannot. CPU is an executive. It thinks and it acts accordingly.You cannot simply disregard CPU for GPU power in any task. They are not the same.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> You shouldn't continue this topic in my opinion because when it comes to rendering, first of all you don't blame a certain building/modeling/design
> suite but the actual rendering program options that come with it. When comparing mental-ray(CPU) to iray(GPU) for example, I think there is no doubt that mental ray is superior in quality and realism. It seems it all comes down to software in the end but CPU is much more versatile in different tasks where a GPU is limited and more straightforward thus some things are better adapted in programs with CPU in mind. GPU is a simple but powerful laborer. It can do a lot of simple work in an extremely parallel way that a CPU cannot. CPU is an executive. It thinks and it acts accordingly.You cannot simply disregard CPU for GPU power in any task. They are not the same.


I know what a CPU can do and what a GPU can do, modern software uses GPUs for rendering.


----------



## HughhHoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you have speedstep enabled in bios, open windows power options > advanced>min proc state> set to 0%
> 
> Thanks, I double checked and do have speedstep enabled, but with min proc state set to 0% the board will not activate turbo in single threaded workloads.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm that their x99 deluxe has this behavior as well or is it just me? Any other suggestions would be appreciated I've tried lots of combinations in the bios but no change.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I know what a CPU can do and what a GPU can do, modern software uses GPUs for rendering.


It all comes down to the quality and precision of the render you wish to do each time. There are many things in the equation such as available software solutions for either CPU or GPU, overall cost to
reach desired production quality, desirable amount of time within which the desired production quality can be made reality. Solutions are specific and not all are for everyone.

If someone needs the absolute quality he/she can get within the time-frame that is acceptable to him/her and on top of that the cost of the whole process is within desirable bounds, he/she can go
with the solution that is believed optimal.

CPUs or GPUs simply do not do the same quality of production at comparable cost even when the timeframe on a GPU is vastly narrower under most setups(hardware count,software available).

Software renderers do not work the same way whether they are written for CPU or GPU as well as they don't produce exactly the same results for many occasions and setups.
Generally GPUs offer very good results under common circumstances and are very good for preview rendering or not extremely important production rendering such as secondary scenes,
when CPUs offer excellent results for top quality production rendering at the cost of a wider but still acceptable timeframe (under normal, common and affordable circumstances I repeat).
===============================
I am really sorry everyone for getting out of topic and I hope any moderator won't be angry with me for saying my opinion. lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you have speedstep enabled in bios, open windows power options > advanced>min proc state> set to 0%
> 
> Thanks, I double checked and do have speedstep enabled, but with min proc state set to 0% the board will not activate turbo in *single threaded workloads*.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm that their x99 deluxe has this behavior as well or is it just me? Any other suggestions would be appreciated I've tried lots of combinations in the bios but no change.
> 
> 
> 
> insufficient load? set the windows parameters for that executable. Get a copy of process explorer from sysinternals (the entire sysinternals suite is great stuff, and it's free). open it, select the ececutable, assign it to specific a core(s) and set priority real time.. if that works, you need to configure the executable.
Click to expand...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> I am really sorry everyone for getting out of topic and I hope any moderator won't be angry with me for saying my opinion. lol


Not at all, it's a breath of fresh air. Large portion of the people who help here have no real need for such a power user platform including myself, it's nice to see someone able to justify their purchase with CAD or otherwise lol


----------



## Gabrielzm

Folks, don't forget to vote on the MOTM:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1535744/ocn-mod-of-the-month-january-2015-professional-class-vote-now


----------



## HughhHoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> insufficient load? set the windows parameters for that executable. Get a copy of process explorer from sysinternals (the entire sysinternals suite is great stuff, and it's free). open it, select the ececutable, assign it to specific a core(s) and set priority real time.. if that works, you need to configure the executable.


Using that utility brought the score up pretty significantly, but it's still around 10% lower than when I run the same test with min proc set to 100% and I can see in my CPUZ that the processor is only running at turbo sometimes and at 3.3 or stock clock others. I've never seen anything like this with cinebench on any of the boards or processors that I've previously owned on x79 or z87.

Honestly I don't care much about it since it's only a benchmark but I don't want any real single threaded applications running at stock clocks.

I guess I'll contact Asus support and see if they have any suggestons.

Thanks for the help! and again if anyone else with an x99 deluxe could confirm that they do or do not see similar behavior with either cinebench 11.5 or 15 single threaded tests I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Dewde

Quote:


> Ok, here goes...
> 
> 1. Followed your instructions. FYI in the BIOS the option was "CPU C-States" default was "Auto", I set it to "Enable". This allowed the following options:
> 
> Enhanced C1 State ENABLE/Disable (CAPS = Default)
> CPU C3 Report Enable/DISABLE
> CPU C6 Report ENABLE/Disable
> Package C State Limit AUTO/C0C1 State/C2 State/C6 (Non-Retention) State/C6 (Retention) State
> 
> 2. Put the PC to sleep
> 
> 3. Waited 1 minute and then hit the spacebar
> 
> 4. The PC powered on, the display never woke up and after about 30 seconds the PC powered of or went back to sleep
> 
> 5. Nothing happened after a couple minutes so I hit the power button - this was different, normally it would go into the reboot loop
> 
> 6. Now the blank screen reboot loop began. After 10 cycles I stopped counting.
> 
> 7. I then pulled the side cover and made note of the LED Q-Code on the board "bF"
> 
> 8. Held down the power button and the PC shut down.
> 
> 9. Based on previous experience I pulled the power cord and waited until all the LED's turned off to power it back on.
> 
> 9. The POST screen w/ the American Megatrends logo came up with the message. "Overclock Failed, press F1 to enter setup" I obeyed.
> 
> 10. F10, reboot, booted right up just fine.
> 
> I did a Google on the Q-Code bF and found this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to one of the comments...
> 
> "Quote "According to Intel's presentation at IDF, the new Haswell processors enter a sleep state called C7 that can drop processor power usage as low as 0.05A. Even if the sleeping CPU is the only load on the +12V rail, most power supplies can handle a load this low. The potential problem comes up when there is still a substantial load on the power supply's non-primary rails (the +3.3V and +5V). If the load on these non-primary rails are above a certain threshold (which varies by PSU), the +12V can go out of spec (voltages greater than +12.6V). If the +12V is out of spec when the motherboard comes out of the sleep state, the PSU's protection may prevent the PSU from running and will cause the power supply to "latch off". This will require the user to cycle the power on their power supply using the power switch on the back of the unit."
> 
> So guys, try to avoid corsair supplies for x99 or really make sure the model you are iming for is not affected."
> 
> Here is the Newegg page for my PS: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153218
> 
> I also found a lot of suggestions to increase the Vccsa voltage. Thoughts??


I have the same problem as you, my original post is here, still an issue since September -.-

Anyway, the video owner drew the wrong conclusion from Corsair's comment. The rest of Corsair's post in the FAQ&Support section says:
Quote:


> While we are still working with Intel on the details of the testing methodology they use to check PSUs for Haswell compatibility, it is already known that a power supply that uses DC to DC for the non-primary rails (the +3.3V and +5V) will not have an issue with the new low power sleep states. This is because a DC to DC buck converter is used to convert +12V to +3.3V and +5V. This means that no matter what load the CPU puts on the power supply, there will always be a load on the +12V because the +12V is required to provide power to +3.3V and +5V.
> 
> Corsair utilizes this DC to DC technology in most of their power supplies. Starting with the CX750 and CX750M and moving all of the way through the GS Series, TX and TX-M Series, the HX Series, both the AX Series Gold and AX Series Platinum, and the new AXi Series. So whatever your budget, if you choose Intel's new Haswell processor and wish to utilize the new, low power C7 sleep state, Corsair has a power supply for you.


It then goes on with a compatibility table. My PSU, Corsair TX850M is listed as 100% compatible.

Do you own a Corsair or a Thermaltake PSU ghost74? Do you have the bF problem with the TT PSU?


----------



## djgar

I have an AX-850 and have had no problems, although I don't use sleep, but I do use hibernate all the time. I have my Windows minimum CPU at 2%. I*'ll try 0% and see what happens.


----------



## Jpmboy

Axi 1500 here. No issues with sleep mode.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> Using that utility brought the score up pretty significantly, but it's still around 10% lower than when I run the same test with min proc set to 100% and I can see in my CPUZ that the processor is only running at turbo sometimes and at 3.3 or stock clock others. I've never seen anything like this with cinebench on any of the boards or processors that I've previously owned on x79 or z87.
> 
> Honestly I don't care much about it since it's only a benchmark but I don't want any real single threaded applications running at stock clocks.
> 
> I guess I'll contact Asus support and see if they have any suggestons.
> 
> Thanks for the help! and again if anyone else with an x99 deluxe could confirm that they do or do not see similar behavior with either cinebench 11.5 or 15 single threaded tests I would greatly appreciate it!


You can always switch between balanced and hi performance power settings leaving speed step enabled.


----------



## hadji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not at all, it's a breath of fresh air. Large portion of the people who help here have no real need for such a power user platform including myself, it's nice to see someone able to justify their purchase with CAD or otherwise lol




Rendered fully in CPU ...LOL... i7 5820k is great in rendering superfast ..overclocking makes it FLY..


----------



## ghost74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewde*
> 
> I have the same problem as you, my original post is here, still an issue since September -.-
> 
> Anyway, the video owner drew the wrong conclusion from Corsair's comment. The rest of Corsair's post in the FAQ&Support section says:
> It then goes on with a compatibility table. My PSU, Corsair TX850M is listed as 100% compatible.
> 
> Do you own a Corsair or a Thermaltake PSU ghost74? Do you have the bF problem with the TT PSU?


Mine is a TT: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153218

Thermaltake Toughpower 1500W SLI/CrossFire Ready ATX 12V V2.3 / EPS 12V v2.92 80 PLUS GOLD Certified 7 Year Warranty Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply Haswell Ready PS-TPD-1500MPCGUS-1


----------



## Dewde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost74*
> 
> Mine is a TT: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153218
> 
> Thermaltake Toughpower 1500W SLI/CrossFire Ready ATX 12V V2.3 / EPS 12V v2.92 80 PLUS GOLD Certified 7 Year Warranty Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply Haswell Ready PS-TPD-1500MPCGUS-1


Well, at least we know it's not PSU-related. Bios 1305 doesn't fix it. I've had no luck with System Agent voltage or any DDR configuration of voltages, frequencies and/or timings, including some more exotic settings like training. I have yet to try new DDR sticks, but I've almost given up...


----------



## ghost74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewde*
> 
> Well, at least we know it's not PSU-related. Bios 1305 doesn't fix it. I've had no luck with System Agent voltage or any DDR configuration of voltages, frequencies and/or timings, including some more exotic settings like training. I have yet to try new DDR sticks, but I've almost given up...


The only saving grace is the Sleep mode is almost not needed since this thing boots so damn fast.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost74*
> 
> The only saving grace is the Sleep mode is almost not needed since this thing boots so damn fast.


Agreed - I do use hibernate which is noticeably faster for me than a cold boot, but the SSD RAID 0 makes the memory image saving to disk almost as fast as sleep.

I just tried sleeping a couple of times and had no problems waking up. Also having the Windows processor minimum at 0 hasn't had any problems.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I plug my Grado RS1 headphones into the green line-out jack in the MB back panel, using the Speaker device in the mixer.


What does it mean then saying front panel connector?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> What does it mean then saying front panel connector?


Sorry - I don't use a front panel for audio, so have no info on that perspective.


----------



## MikeSp

Second response from Asus Tech Support regarding my fan extension card and/or f/w not correctly working was worse the first response -- "Connect the fan extension card cable to another X-99 Deluxe motherboard." Yep -- just have them growing like cabbages in my garden...









Is anyone actually at home at Asus Tech Support or do they have support personnel below level 1? When I was an IT/Computer Director over 400 PC's, networks, servers, printers, etc., there were only a few support contacts out of hundreds from HP, Compaq, Dell, Gateway, Cisco, etc. that were at this poor level of support. But I retired 14 years ago and perhaps things have changed and I realize that a simple tech support issue like a fan extension card or the supporting f/w not properly functioning does not warrant an expensive level 3 techie, but I DO have some expectations of real support. I guess when my small problem is compared with real serious issues, it really is a small matter since my computer does work well except for wanting a few extra fans to correctly work as advertised by Asus.

My last build was over 6 years ago and required no support contact from Asus (a P5Q3 Deluxe) and the one before that was 4 years earlier and the support that I received on four items was quick and EXACT with REAL SOLUTIONS.

Anyone have any suggestions as to the best way to deal with Asus Tech Support regarding my ticket that can get it escalated to somebody that actually has real ideas as to a solution or RMA's the card and its connecting cable as I AGAIN requested? Raja has provided reasonable and detailed suggestions (Thanks Raja!!! -- your suggestions were greatly appreciated).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost74*
> 
> Ok, here goes...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Followed your instructions. FYI in the BIOS the option was "CPU C-States" default was "Auto", I set it to "Enable". This allowed the following options:
> 
> Enhanced C1 State ENABLE/Disable (CAPS = Default)
> CPU C3 Report Enable/DISABLE
> CPU C6 Report ENABLE/Disable
> Package C State Limit AUTO/C0C1 State/C2 State/C6 (Non-Retention) State/C6 (Retention) State
> 
> 2. Put the PC to sleep
> 
> 3. Waited 1 minute and then hit the spacebar
> 
> 4. The PC powered on, the display never woke up and after about 30 seconds the PC powered of or went back to sleep
> 
> 5. Nothing happened after a couple minutes so I hit the power button - this was different, normally it would go into the reboot loop
> 
> 6. Now the blank screen reboot loop began. After 10 cycles I stopped counting.
> 
> 7. I then pulled the side cover and made note of the LED Q-Code on the board "bF"
> 
> 8. Held down the power button and the PC shut down.
> 
> 9. Based on previous experience I pulled the power cord and waited until all the LED's turned off to power it back on.
> 
> 9. The POST screen w/ the American Megatrends logo came up with the message. "Overclock Failed, press F1 to enter setup" I obeyed.
> 
> 10. F10, reboot, booted right up just fine.
> 
> I did a Google on the Q-Code bF and found this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to one of the comments...
> 
> "Quote "According to Intel's presentation at IDF, the new Haswell processors enter a sleep state called C7 that can drop processor power usage as low as 0.05A. Even if the sleeping CPU is the only load on the +12V rail, most power supplies can handle a load this low. The potential problem comes up when there is still a substantial load on the power supply's non-primary rails (the +3.3V and +5V). If the load on these non-primary rails are above a certain threshold (which varies by PSU), the +12V can go out of spec (voltages greater than +12.6V). If the +12V is out of spec when the motherboard comes out of the sleep state, the PSU's protection may prevent the PSU from running and will cause the power supply to "latch off". This will require the user to cycle the power on their power supply using the power switch on the back of the unit."
> 
> So guys, try to avoid corsair supplies for x99 or really make sure the model you are iming for is not affected."
> 
> Here is the Newegg page for my PS: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153218
> 
> 
> 
> I also found a lot of suggestions to increase the Vccsa voltage. Thoughts??


BF... ram. try vsa, vdimm or loosen timings. Again - with VSA, more is not always better. My rig does better with ram oCd to 3333 with 0.900V VSA. whereas 3000 needs 1.000V


----------



## ghost74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> BF... ram. try vsa, vdimm or loosen timings. Again - with VSA, more is not always better. My rig does better with ram oCd to 3333 with 0.900V VSA. whereas 3000 needs 1.000V


I think I give up on sleep. After doing some more searching I'm pretty confident I'm not alone. Reading other's troubleshooting posts it looks like they have all been down several paths including the one you propose without success. With the M.2 SSD Hibernate mode is stupid fast so I'm ok without sleep.

Even though I've built several rigs over the years I'm relatively new to OC'ing so I'm not sure I'm comfortable tinkering around too much just yet. This box was built for someday gaming at 4K and for my first real OC experience.

That being said I just gave the 5-Way a try and it resulted in 4.4Ghz (44X100) @ 1.275v, ran ROG Realbench stress test for 1 hour without issue.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MikeSp

I am in the same situation about OC'ing after a 6.5 year vacation from computer building -- tried the 5-way as you did with the same results, and then tried the 4.2 GHz method and stayed with it feeling that the gain of .2 GHz was not worth the effort for my needs. I also played with all of the settings that you mentioned and found the simple tutorial on 4.2 GHz to save time and effort. I am not after a record using liquid nitrogen -- I want a rock solid, long-lasting, stable 6 core computer for digital darkroom work and when I get time, Blu-ray ripping for a media server. (maybe a game or two)


----------



## [email protected]

Mike - are you pressing the apply button when you change the Fan_Ext settings in Fan Xpert? The changes are real-time - have had users forget to press apply in the past, in which case the profile is not saved..


----------



## sblantipodi

At what temp you CPU throttle?
My X99 Deluxe doesn't let my CPU throttle, at 95c, it shut it off.

To see my cpu temperature throttle I must set a "Maximum CPU temp" in BIOS.
This is not really usual to me.

Is this another of the many bugs that happen only with 5930K?


----------



## Changomarango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Mike - are you pressing the apply button when you change the Fan_Ext settings in Fan Xpert? The changes are real-time - have had users forget to press apply in the past, in which case the profile is not saved..


Raja,

That "apply" requirement has messed me up a few times in the past. Can you suggest to the developers something like a dialog box that pops up when the Fan Xpert completes? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Maybe yes - easiest way without doing a lot of software rework (which is always hard to get done) is just to have persistent line of text that states "Press the Apply button to save changes".


----------



## mercanteinfiera

I am mounting an asus x99-a on a fractal xl r2
DO I have to put motherboard over rubber spacer of metal long screws spacer?


----------



## TK421

Anyone know if using a bootable UEFI with Win7 x64 will allow the installation of a 4TB HDD?

http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html

Have X99 extreme that will be flashed with new BIOS before installing OS.


----------



## sblantipodi

I must admit tha the new BIOS improved my memory stability by a lot.
I can easily bench my LPX2800 @ 3200MHz @ 1.35V now.

I can use 2800MHz easyly on 100 strap now.
I think that I will test 2800MHz on 100 strap for a while.

(please don't suggest me to use 125strap, I have a 5930K with a deluxe and I can't OC uncore on 125 strap so no reason to oc ram with 125 strap.)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> I am mounting an asus x99-a on a fractal xl r2
> DO I have to put motherboard over rubber spacer of metal long screws spacer?


Might want to ask Fractal - don't have that case here sorry.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
I noticed that with the latest 1305 BIOS for my Asus X99 Deluxe the temperature of my CPU improved by a lot.

How this can be possible?
At the same frequency, with the same voltages, same ambient temp,
I get 5-6 degrees less and 30W less at the AC when in full load.

How this can be possible?

Thanks.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone know if using a bootable UEFI with Win7 x64 will allow the installation of a 4TB HDD?
> 
> http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html
> 
> Have X99 extreme that will be flashed with new BIOS before installing OS.


Yes. UEFI/GPT will allow for a Bootable 4TB HDD in Windows 7. You ***must*** boot from your Windows 7 installation media via UEFI though. Do not pick the legacy non-UEFI option.


----------



## MikeSp

Raja -- that is a great point and one that I learned a couple of weeks ago after being guilty of that. While I WAS having difficulties with setting my extension card fan profiles or even getting the BIOS to find them (and it still could not when attempting to set them up via the UEFI BIOS after installing the latest BIOS), I now have them set up using the Fan Xpert3 app in the Ai Suite -- took the Turbo mode and modified it to my needs regarding each of 9 fans and saved it after each fan setting change as you pointed out, then saved it all to a Custom Profile AND IT WORKS PERFECT!!! Even when rebooting or waking up the computer, it REMEMBERS -- YEA!!!!! IT APPEARS THAT FOR ME, THE FAN EXTENSION CARD ISSUE IS SOLVED as long as I set them up using the Ai Suite.

Now a new niggle popped up - - My Asmedia USB ports WERE working fine, but I had to go and update the Asmedia software with the new update that just came out and after a reboot, my keyboard no longer worked -- moved it out of an Asmedia-controlled USB port and it is working fine -- don't have time until this evening to check this out -- it may be nothing.

BUT my ext fan card is working perfect -- you have been GREAT giving this and more challenging problems of other users your attention and wisdom for which you are to be commended and appreciated.

Thanks!!!

Mike


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Yes. UEFI/GPT will allow for a Bootable 4TB HDD in Windows 7. You ***must*** boot from your Windows 7 installation media via UEFI though. Do not pick the legacy non-UEFI option.


So I pick the drive

UEFI: (disk id)

When in boot selection window?

Few more things, can anyone identify the asmedia sata port and usb port location? Also, how do you disable HPET?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys asked a few times.... When it says there is a 600ohm amp where is it? I only have the IO connectors and I dont see any addition for a "front panel connector" for headphones on the rampage X99 Extreme


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So I pick the drive
> 
> UEFI: (disk id)
> 
> When in boot selection window?
> 
> Few more things, can anyone identify the asmedia sata port and usb port location? Also, how do you disable HPET?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes, UEFI (disk id).

There is no HPET settings on these boards. From what I understand, that was a Windows Vista thing, and these boards are Windows 7 and up. If you search for HPET in either this forum or the Rampage V Extreme forum, you can find the details.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> I noticed that with the latest 1305 BIOS for my Asus X99 Deluxe the temperature of my CPU improved by a lot.
> 
> How this can be possible?
> At the same frequency, with the same voltages, same ambient temp,
> I get 5-6 degrees less and 30W less at the AC when in full load.
> 
> How this can be possible?
> 
> Thanks.


I was wrong.
I removed two of the four banks of RAM and the CPU temp lowered accordingly, don't know why but I can understand it.

I reinstalled four banks of RAM and temperature returned as before.

Thanks!!!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Maybe yes - easiest way without doing a lot of software rework (which is always hard to get done) is just to have persistent line of text that states "Press the Apply button to save changes".


That's a standard software procedure - whenever you are making setting changes in a section you are given a chance to cancel or apply them. Windows and other software settings usually work the same way. Nothing new or unusual here.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys asked a few times.... When it says there is a 600ohm amp where is it? I only have the IO connectors and I dont see any addition for a "front panel connector" for headphones on the rampage X99 Extreme


Hello

The headphone's impedance is sensed using Sonic SenseAmp. The headphones need to be connected to the front panel for this feature. This info as well as the location of the front panel audio header can be found in the motherboard's manual.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The headphone's impedance is sensed using Sonic SenseAmp. The headphones need to be connected to the front panel for this feature. This info as well as the location of the front panel audio header can be found in the motherboard's manual.


I keep on looking and cant seem to find it, what you are saying though is I need to buy an accessory that connects to the motherboard and leads to the front panel? Or is this in the box?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I keep on looking and cant seem to find it, what you are saying though is I need to buy an accessory that connects to the motherboard and leads to the front panel? Or is this in the box?


your case should come with a cable to the headphone jack. That cable goes to the MB audio header.This is what Praz is referring to.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I keep on looking and cant seem to find it, what you are saying though is I need to buy an accessory that connects to the motherboard and leads to the front panel? Or is this in the box?


If your case doesn't have front audio, you need to buy an accessory. The info for the Sonic SenseAmp is on page 4-43 of the MB manual.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> your case should come with a cable to the headphone jack. That cable goes to the MB audio header.This is what Praz is referring to.


Ah so I am just screwed on that one.

I have a Lian Li PC-70 Custom modded back then it was USB 1.1 and no headphone / other jacks SOL I guess.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Ah so I am just screwed on that one.
> 
> I have a Lian Li PC-70 Custom modded back then it was USB 1.1 and no headphone / other jacks SOL I guess.


Why can't you use the jacks in the back MB panel?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Why can't you use the jacks in the back MB panel?


I did but the sound is all off and really low. I can try again though, so far my external Soundblaster Omni's headphone amp seems to be better.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> Now a new niggle popped up - - My Asmedia USB ports WERE working fine, but I had to go and update the Asmedia software with the new update that just came out and after a reboot, my keyboard no longer worked -- moved it out of an Asmedia-controlled USB port and it is working fine -- don't have time until this evening to check this out -- it may be nothing.
> 
> Mike


That's the other issue I referenced the other day. The ASMedia controller randomly stop functioning after sleep. Sometimes it will wake up, sometimes it won't. It will "fix" itself all on its own. Takes about an hour.

Strange that the Fan Extension card only works on Turbo.


----------



## djgar

Which
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I did but the sound is all off and really low. I can try again though, so far my external Soundblaster Omni's headphone amp seems to be better.


Which device of the mixer did you use? I plug my Grado RS1 headphones into the green line-out jack in the MB back panel, using the Speaker device in the mixer and the sound is plenty loud and clear. Could be a difference in the headphone impedance or such.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So I pick the drive
> 
> UEFI: (disk id)
> 
> When in boot selection window?


Yeah, the one that has UEFI preceding it is the correct choice.

Quote:


> Few more things, can anyone identify the asmedia sata port and usb port location? Also, how do you disable HPET?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


There isn't a way to cut off HPET. That being said the board won't be using HPET any way. IIRC you'll be using Invariant TSC by default.

Not sure which ports on the Extreme are powered by the ASMedia controller.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Which
> Which device of the mixer did you use? I plug my Grado RS1 headphones into the green line-out jack in the MB back panel, using the Speaker device in the mixer and the sound is plenty loud and clear. Could be a difference in the headphone impedance or such.


AKG 65 Anniversary edition


----------



## ratzofftoya

I'm planning on getting the X99 Deluxe because, let's face it, it's beautiful. But am I correct in understanding that I won't be able to use anything other than the unsightly included flexible SLI bridge for 3-way SLI given the spacing of the cards?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> I'm planning on getting the X99 Deluxe because, let's face it, it's beautiful. But am I correct in understanding that I won't be able to use anything other than the unsightly included flexible SLI bridge for 3-way SLI given the spacing of the cards?


#

If you want to run the optimal lane configuration, yes. Although with GEN3 there is plenty of bandwidth running 8x8x8, which is used in the more usual configuration.

This was done on launch drivers, running x8 x8 x8.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> #
> 
> If you want to run the optimal lane configuration, yes. Although with GEN3 there is plenty of bandwidth running 8x8x8, which is used in the more usual configuration.
> 
> This was done on launch drivers, running x8 x8 x8.


Wow. I guess I don't really understand what x16, x8 means, etc. Do you have a link to a good article explaining it, or a quick explanation of your own? Also, what's GEN3? I plan on using 980s as well and would love to avoid that dumb SLI bridge. What am I losing out on by not doing x16/x16/x8?


----------



## Neutr1no

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I must admit tha the new BIOS improved my memory stability by a lot.
> I can easily bench my LPX2800 @ 3200MHz @ 1.35V now.
> 
> I can use 2800MHz easyly on 100 strap now.
> I think that I will test 2800MHz on 100 strap for a while.
> 
> (please don't suggest me to use 125strap, I have a 5930K with a deluxe and I can't OC uncore on 125 strap so no reason to oc ram with 125 strap.)


That would be great news! Don't really like 125 strap either (idle power draw, voltage settings, uncore stability). Can others maybe confirm before i get my hopes up (actually its already too late...)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Wow. I guess I don't really understand what x16, x8 means, etc. Do you have a link to a good article explaining it, or a quick explanation of your own? Also, what's GEN3? I plan on using 980s as well and would love to avoid that dumb SLI bridge. *What am I losing out on by not doing x16/x16/x8?*


Depends on the application/load but give or take 1 frame per second, or nothing at all. Running PCI-E 3.0 8x is approx the same bandwidth as PCI-E 2.0 16x


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Why can't you use the jacks in the back MB panel?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Which
> Which device of the mixer did you use? I plug my Grado RS1 headphones into the green line-out jack in the MB back panel, using the Speaker device in the mixer and the sound is plenty loud and clear. Could be a difference in the headphone impedance or such.


The Sonic SenseAmp only works through the front Audio header. The OP is trying to use high impedance headsets, so needs the built in amp, or buy a separate external one.


----------



## TK421

Which BIOS do you guys recommend for X99 Deluxe? The OP has an older version compared to the newest one listed from the official ASUS website.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Which BIOS do you guys recommend for X99 Deluxe? The OP has an older version compared to the newest one listed from the official ASUS website.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The newest one.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> The Sonic SenseAmp only works through the front Audio header. The OP is trying to use high impedance headsets, so needs the built in amp, or buy a separate external one.


Gotcha - my headphones are low impedance. Hopefully he can get the front panel.


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> That's the other issue I referenced the other day. The ASMedia controller randomly stop functioning after sleep. Sometimes it will wake up, sometimes it won't. It will "fix" itself all on its own. Takes about an hour.
> 
> Strange that the Fan Extension card only works on Turbo.


I am sorry that I was not clear about the Turbo mode that I modified -- I did not mean to imply that ONLY the Turbo mode worked -- I used it as a starting point for my own custom fan profile -- all four fan modes in Fan Xpert3 worked just fine -- I just took the Turbo mode and modified each fan setting to match what my needs were for that particular fan of the 9 fans AND SAVED THE NEW PROFILE to a name of my choice. The real Turbo mode is untouched and still working too.

AND I used Turbo to modify because it allows me to SAVE after each fan adjustment and thus served as a good starting point, whereas using the manual RPM Fixed mode, there is NO ability to save each fan setting after making it -- only to save the entire profile and I could not bring down the rad fan speeds from maximum and it forgets some of the other fan settings when I reboot or wake up the computer -- but my special, made just for me, custom profile based on the Turbo mode appears to work great!!!

Although not perfect in functionality, I am now satisfied that I can create a working profile for all 9 fans using the fan extension card that the computer seems to remember and use the next time I wake up the computer -- THAT IS GOOD!!! The fact that the UEFI BIOS could NOT find the 3 fans on the fan extension card after I installed the new BIOS is NOT GOOD. At least the Ai Suite Fan Xpert 3 works.

Now to see if I can figure out WHY my Asmedia USB ports stopped working with the new Asmedia software that I installed... (using a new enthusiast board is so much fun!!! LOLLL)

CORRECTION: after a couple of reboots, the Asmedia USB ports seem to be working just fine except some niggles with the fan extension card and the BIOS, but I got a workaround to do what I wanted getting all 9 fans under control.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> ...
> 
> Now to see if I can figure out WHY my Asmedia USB ports stopped working with the new Asmedia software that I installed... (using a new enthusiast board is so much fun!!! LOLLL)


It's the sure cure for boredom!









My hibernation wake up had a weird moment - it just sat there with blank screens, nothing happening. I pressed reset after a minute and it just went through the wake up process as usual, no the problems I was expecting like some complain dialog or BSOD.

I'm chalking that up to the Windows 0 minimum processor setting I started trying a couple of days ago. I'll just go back to my traditional 2 minutes.


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> I'm planning on getting the X99 Deluxe because, let's face it, it's beautiful. But am I correct in understanding that I won't be able to use anything other than the unsightly included flexible SLI bridge for 3-way SLI given the spacing of the cards?


That is all that I have figured out -- the EVGA LED Bridge that I would like to use has a 60 mm distance between the contacts and placing my GTX cards in the required slots 1 and 3 provides an 80 mm distance between SLI contacts, so I used the unsightly OEM Asus-provided SLI bridge. Because it is difficult to properly light my case, being black inside with a mostly black X99 Deluxe board, it is dark enough, even with 7 fans lighting the interior that the ugly OEM bridge does not show in my build. I inquired of EVGA if they might build some 80mm LED SLI Bridges and the answer was basically, NO.

Kindly post your finding IF you can find a more decorative 80 mm LED SLI Bridge.

Mike


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> That is all that I have figured out -- the EVGA LED Bridge that I would like to use has a 60 mm distance between the contacts and placing my GTX cards in the required slots 1 and 3 provides an 80 mm distance between SLI contacts, so I used the unsightly OEM Asus-provided SLI bridge. Because it is difficult to properly light my case, being black inside with a mostly black X99 Deluxe board, it is dark enough, even with 7 fans lighting the interior that the ugly OEM bridge does not show in my build. I inquired of EVGA if they might build some 80mm LED SLI Bridges and the answer was basically, NO.
> 
> Kindly post your finding IF you can find a more decorative 80 mm LED SLI Bridge.
> 
> Mike


I think I'm going to just use the cards in x8/x8/x8, as the poster above suggested.


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> That is all that I have figured out -- the EVGA LED Bridge that I would like to use has a 60 mm distance between the contacts and placing my GTX cards in the required slots 1 and 3 provides an 80 mm distance between SLI contacts, so I used the unsightly OEM Asus-provided SLI bridge. Because it is difficult to properly light my case, being black inside with a mostly black X99 Deluxe board, it is dark enough, even with 7 fans lighting the interior that the ugly OEM bridge does not show in my build. I inquired of EVGA if they might build some 80mm LED SLI Bridges and the answer was basically, NO.
> 
> Kindly post your finding IF you can find a more decorative 80 mm LED SLI Bridge.
> 
> Mike


I had to use the 2/3way nvidia bridge since the dual wasnt long enough for the proper spacing on my board. I forget what the exact measurements are on it but it may work for you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> #
> 
> If you want to run the optimal lane configuration, yes. Although with GEN3 there is plenty of bandwidth running 8x8x8, which is used in the more usual configuration.
> 
> This was done on launch drivers, running x8 x8 x8.


memories...


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> I think I'm going to just use the cards in x8/x8/x8, as the poster above suggested.


Certainly, to each his or her own but I figured that since I spent what seemed like a small fortune on two GTX 980's that I want them running as fast as they can and even went into the BIOS to set slots 1 and 3 at 16X Gen 3 and will just suffer with the appearance of the OEM SLI bridge as ugly as it is, but in my computer, it is hidden in shadow, so cannot be seen -- but the EVGA LED SLI bridge would sure look nice shinning in the darkness... oh well


----------



## coffeeaddict

I have been struggling with my new build with X99 Deluxe for a few weeks. Trying to get it stable without overclocking. It frequently crashes or hangs Windows 8.1 pro.

My setup:
- Asus X99 Deluxe, with BIOS 1305
- i7 5820K
- Corsair Ax760i
- Corsair H110
- G Skill 2800 16GB kit
- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1
- Samsung 850 pro 256GB SSD
- WD Caviar Black 3TB

Out of the box the default BIOS setting (optimized default) would crash Windows a few minutes after logging in. I tried to up the CPU voltage to 1.2xV and it seems to be more stable. I was wondering what other settings did you guys have to change in the BIOS? Thanks.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Bios 1305 is bad.

Hear, the boy inteligent speak other http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> memories...


Well I wasn't going to show the link now as it's something like, 9th - 11th







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well I wasn't going to show the link now as it's something like, 9th - 11th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










(15th)


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> I'm planning on getting the X99 Deluxe because, let's face it, it's beautiful. But am I correct in understanding that I won't be able to use anything other than the unsightly included flexible SLI bridge for 3-way SLI given the spacing of the cards?


Just get some plati dip


----------



## coffeeaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> Bios 1305 is bad.
> 
> Hear, the boy inteligent speak other http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only


Darn I just upgraded the BIOS and was hoping it would be more stable. Which version is good then? Can I downgrade?


----------



## coffeeaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coffeeaddict*
> 
> Darn I just upgraded the BIOS and was hoping it would be more stable. Which version is good then? Can I downgrade?


On the plus side I feel like 1305 is better than 1203.


----------



## TK421

Disabled CSM and applied settings, now have a D9 error and I can't get into BIOS.

I also have a USB3.0 thumb drive w/ a windows 7 iso created from Rufus, the motherboard cannot boot UEFI from that usb.

Anyone have a solution? I've pressed the motherboard reset button but I still can't boot into BIOS.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (15th)


I would be worried if it hadn't moved lol. Reference GreenLight cards on air shouldn't be breaking world records


----------



## TK421

Used USB Bios flashback and still can't get off D9 error. Anyone have solution that I can try?

Edit: D9 error cleared but I can't boot from a UEFI thumb drive, I clicked on the UEFI (thumb drive ID) and the motherboard refuses to boot it.

I have changed the CSM setting to load UEFI first from any storage location.

:/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would be worried if it hadn't moved lol. Reference GreenLight cards on air shouldn't be breaking world records


It's good to be first.


----------



## TK421

Cleared secure boot keys and disabled it, CSM is enabled.

Win7 thumb drive still won't boot :/


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> Bios 1305 is bad.
> 
> Hear, the boy inteligent speak other http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only


why you say is bad?


----------



## bwsteg

I just upgraded to a x99 pro board and boot up time is slower compared to my gigabyte z97 system. Is this normal behavior of all x99 systems or Asus specifically? Thanks


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwsteg*
> 
> I just upgraded to a x99 pro board and boot up time is slower compared to my gigabyte z97 system. Is this normal behavior of all x99 systems or Asus specifically? Thanks


All x99 will be slower in boot times compared to Z97 due to increased complexity, like 40 pci-e lanes, more Sata ports, etc.

That being said, I can get 20 second to desktop on my rig... provided you have an M.2 ssd as boot drive and windows 8.1 as OS, since 8.1 is a LOT faster in boot speed than windows 7 ever was.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> Just get some plati dip


That begs the question--has anyone Plasti-dipped their SLI bridge? Can the whole thing just be painted?


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coffeeaddict*
> 
> I have been struggling with my new build with X99 Deluxe for a few weeks. Trying to get it stable without overclocking. It frequently crashes or hangs Windows 8.1 pro.
> 
> My setup:
> - Asus X99 Deluxe, with BIOS 1305
> - i7 5820K
> - Corsair Ax760i
> - Corsair H110
> - G Skill 2800 16GB kit
> - Gigabyte GTX 970 G1
> - Samsung 850 pro 256GB SSD
> - WD Caviar Black 3TB
> 
> Out of the box the default BIOS setting (optimized default) would crash Windows a few minutes after logging in. I tried to up the CPU voltage to 1.2xV and it seems to be more stable. I was wondering what other settings did you guys have to change in the BIOS? Thanks.


IF you want faster OC'ing, look elsewhere than the guide below, because it is not that easy past 4.2 GHz unless you are an expert, but here is a foolproof easy (takes 3 minutes) guide to getting 4.2 GHz without stressing anything:

Easy 4.2GHz OC Guide:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYjlVR2kzYkVvMFE/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## djgar

You don't have to be an expert, just persistent and patient, although eventually you'll be well informed if not an expert


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You don't have to be an expert, just persistent and patient, although eventually you'll be well informed if not an expert


And Document your moves and mistakes on paper so you can redo something that doesn't work.

TCO


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> And Document your moves and mistakes on paper so you can redo something that doesn't work.
> 
> TCO


Well put. I have over 15 3" square notes with ~25 entries on each side listing combinations of Vcore, Vcache and Vccsa offsets, the RealBench stress result and any additional pertinent info.


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coffeeaddict*
> 
> I have been struggling with my new build with X99 Deluxe for a few weeks. Trying to get it stable without overclocking. It frequently crashes or hangs Windows 8.1 pro.
> 
> My setup:
> - Asus X99 Deluxe, with BIOS 1305
> - i7 5820K
> - Corsair Ax760i
> - Corsair H110
> - G Skill 2800 16GB kit
> - Gigabyte GTX 970 G1
> - Samsung 850 pro 256GB SSD
> - WD Caviar Black 3TB
> 
> Out of the box the default BIOS setting (optimized default) would crash Windows a few minutes after logging in. I tried to up the CPU voltage to 1.2xV and it seems to be more stable. I was wondering what other settings did you guys have to change in the BIOS? Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> IF you want faster OC'ing, look elsewhere than the guide below, because it is not that easy past 4.2 GHz unless you are an expert, but here is a foolproof easy (takes 3 minutes) guide to getting 4.2 GHz without stressing anything:
> 
> Easy 4.2GHz OC Guide:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYjlVR2kzYkVvMFE/edit?usp=sharing


Sounds like some components may be bad if you can't even get it stable at stock without over locking. Try resetting bios and use 2133 for memory frequency to see if that is stable.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Cleared secure boot keys and disabled it, CSM is enabled.
> 
> Win7 thumb drive still won't boot :/


Do you have the Source ISO to build the thumb drive anew? It sounds like the UEFI boot files from the Win7 DVD didn't get copied onto the thumb drive.

The thumb drive should also be FAT32, not NTFS.

Shouldn't need CSM I don't think (can't hurt), but yes Secure Boot definitely needs to be cut off. Windows 7 does not support Secure Boot.


----------



## Razor 116

So whats the verdict on the new BIOS, My new board came with version 1004 and I'm reluctant to update it as I'm having no issues with it and knowing the track record of this board.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Do you have the Source ISO to build the thumb drive anew? It sounds like the UEFI boot files from the Win7 DVD didn't get copied onto the thumb drive.
> 
> The thumb drive should also be FAT32, not NTFS.
> 
> Shouldn't need CSM I don't think (can't hurt), but yes Secure Boot definitely needs to be cut off. Windows 7 does not support Secure Boot.


I checked and it does have the efi boot folder and bootmgr.efi

The thumb drive is fat32 based on this guide: http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html

CSM is enabled, secure boot is disabled by clearing the keys and selecting "other OS" as the secure boot mode.


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> That begs the question--has anyone Plasti-dipped their SLI bridge? Can the whole thing just be painted?


Yes you can do both sides. Obviously cover the connectors with tape when you spray.
But why would you bother doing both sides?
Just do the side that is visible.

Not mine










Or just do what I did get some Black Faux sticky Leather Drawer/Shelf Liner from homedepot.
Though Plasti-dip is better for you since tape can lose stickiness over time or even more so with extreme bends in the SLI bridge *3rd video card*

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Con-Tact-180-in-x-18-in-Black-Faux-Leather-Drawer-Shelf-Liner-15F-C6BA3-06VP/100577483


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I checked and it does have the efi boot folder and bootmgr.efi
> 
> The thumb drive is fat32 based on this guide: http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html
> 
> CSM is enabled, secure boot is disabled by clearing the keys and selecting "other OS" as the secure boot mode.


Yeah, that guide has the right instructions.

You might also make sure that Legacy USB support is turned on in the firmware. You could also see if the USB 2.0 ports will help you get over the hump.

I'd note that it does have a special set of instructions for Win7 64bit way down at the bottom with step 11.

If that still doesn't work you might try burning the ISO to a disc and see if that the optical media will work right.


----------



## coffeeaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Sounds like some components may be bad if you can't even get it stable at stock without over locking. Try resetting bios and use 2133 for memory frequency to see if that is stable.


Yeah I have reset the BIOS to default and set DRAM speed to 2133 but to no avail.

Prime95 is failing on small FFT. Does it mean my CPU is bad?

Memtest86 works for hours without issues.


----------



## litster

It is recommended that not to run Prime95 when overclocked. But if you are not overclocked, Prime95 shouldn't draw too much power to generate too much heat. Try running Realbench and AIDA64 for an hour or two. Watch for CPU Core temp to make sure it is not over heat.


----------



## Minedune

nvrmind figured out


----------



## rolldog

I'm using slots 1 and 3 as well on the X99-Deluxe and an i7-5960X, but I came up with a measurement of 60.9mm. I bought an EVGA SLI bridge, but I had to return it because the bridge was too short. However, I do have full waterblocks on each card and have them hooked together with an EK Dual Parallel SLI 3 slot Terminal Block, which measures 60.9mm, and it fits perfectly. I do agree with your opinion of the SLI bridge that came with the MB, but I haven't had any success finding a replacement.

Are you sure about your measurements and your slots? If I'm not mistaken, you might be measuring between slots 1 & 4, which would be the correct slots for dual PCI using one of the CPU that support 28 PCIe Lanes instead of 40.


----------



## Intel8888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> So whats the verdict on the new BIOS, My new board came with version 1004 and I'm reluctant to update it as I'm having no issues with it and knowing the track record of this board.


No issues here. Upgraded from 1004.


----------



## TK421

Finally solved the win7 problem, used murphy78's windows ISO and 7 ultimate with N variant. USB on 2.0 slot, everything works OK with 4TB drive.

How do I disable turbo boost with this motherboard and tweak the multiplier instead of the turbo limi? I wish to run the processor at a constant frequency.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Finally solved the win7 problem, used murphy78's windows ISO and 7 ultimate with N variant. USB on 2.0 slot, everything works OK with 4TB drive.
> 
> How do I disable turbo boost with this motherboard and tweak the multiplier instead of the turbo limi? I wish to run the processor at a constant frequency.


if you want a constant freq, disable speedstep in bios, or just set min proc state to 100% in windows advanced power settings. no need to disable turbo boost to get a constant frequency.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you want a constant freq, disable speedstep in bios, or just set min proc state to 100% in windows advanced power settings. no need to disable turbo boost to get a constant frequency.


Gotcha, thanks.

Running 5820K @4ghz and vcore 1.1, dimm 2600 from 2400 with voltage 1.2

Is it too high or I should back down on the voltage?


----------



## lexist2112

Been watching the group and decided to update the bios on my rig from 1203 to 1305. After updating the bios, checked to see if the update was successful even though it told me it was. Reentered the BIOS and it had updated to 1305. However it had reset all my OC figures back to stock. Rebooted the machine into WIn 8 desktop and ran AI Suite III for the overclocking, did the 5 way optimization and allowed the software to pick the OC settings for the RAM, CPU and Fans. Once completed I was back to the very same OC figures I had in BIOS1203:

CPU= 4.1 GHZ
RAM= 2400MHZ

Thus far 1305 has been stable for me, no BSOD. When Iwas on 1203 had 2 BSOD events and eventually found out it was the Asmedia drivers casuing the issue and updated to the latest *Asmedia drivers from Asus* .

I updated the Asmedia drivers BEFORE updating to 1305. I really wish Asus would give more info rather than "System Stability"

Very happy witht he rig and the BIOS update thus far


----------



## MikeSp

There was a separate Asmedia update if that might help you.

Asmedia USB3.1/3.0 Driver V1.16.23.0 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
File Size 4,99 (MBytes) 2015.02.04 update


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I'm using slots 1 and 3 as well on the X99-Deluxe and an i7-5960X, but I came up with a measurement of 60.9mm. I bought an EVGA SLI bridge, but I had to return it because the bridge was too short. However, I do have full waterblocks on each card and have them hooked together with an EK Dual Parallel SLI 3 slot Terminal Block, which measures 60.9mm, and it fits perfectly. I do agree with your opinion of the SLI bridge that came with the MB, but I haven't had any success finding a replacement.
> 
> Are you sure about your measurements and your slots? If I'm not mistaken, you might be measuring between slots 1 & 4, which would be the correct slots for dual PCI using one of the CPU that support 28 PCIe Lanes instead of 40.


Not really quibbling over 0.9mm but I measure 60 mm between contacts when using two GTX980's (think that the EVGA LED SLI Bridge is 80mm)

Mike


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> Yes you can do both sides. Obviously cover the connectors with tape when you spray.
> But why would you bother doing both sides?
> Just do the side that is visible.
> 
> Not mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or just do what I did get some Black Faux sticky Leather Drawer/Shelf Liner from homedepot.
> Though Plasti-dip is better for you since tape can lose stickiness over time or even more so with extreme bends in the SLI bridge *3rd video card*
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Con-Tact-180-in-x-18-in-Black-Faux-Leather-Drawer-Shelf-Liner-15F-C6BA3-06VP/100577483


With the electrical contacts that are showing on the Asus OEM SLI 2/3 bridge that came with my X99-D, I am concerned with conductive paint or any covering material shorting out some of the points of contact on the SLI bridge -- see image:

Thoughts/opinions??


----------



## MikeSp

All images that I have seen of SLI bridges for two NVIDIA cards are singles but the Asus OEM SLI 2/3 Bridge that came with my X-99 Deluxe is a double width bridge as in the photo below -- being new to NVIDIA cards (always have used Radeons), is there any issue with BOTH sets of contacts being used in the manner in the photo -- that is the only SLI bridge supplied with the mother board and EVGA apparently is too cheap to provide a bridge with their cards.

Opinions appreciated!!! Thanks


----------



## ghost74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> Certainly, to each his or her own but I figured that since I spent what seemed like a small fortune on two GTX 980's that I want them running as fast as they can and even went into the BIOS to set slots 1 and 3 at 16X Gen 3 and will just suffer with the appearance of the OEM SLI bridge as ugly as it is, but in my computer, it is hidden in shadow, so cannot be seen -- but the EVGA LED SLI bridge would sure look nice shinning in the darkness... oh well


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> That is all that I have figured out -- the EVGA LED Bridge that I would like to use has a 60 mm distance between the contacts and placing my GTX cards in the required slots 1 and 3 provides an 80 mm distance between SLI contacts, so I used the unsightly OEM Asus-provided SLI bridge. Because it is difficult to properly light my case, being black inside with a mostly black X99 Deluxe board, it is dark enough, even with 7 fans lighting the interior that the ugly OEM bridge does not show in my build. I inquired of EVGA if they might build some 80mm LED SLI Bridges and the answer was basically, NO.
> 
> Kindly post your finding IF you can find a more decorative 80 mm LED SLI Bridge.
> 
> Mike


Hmmm...My cards are in Slots 1 and 3 and the fancy EVGA 2-way bridge fits perfectly. I also remember double checking the spacing and it measures 60mm.

EVGA Web page confirms 60mm...http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-2W-0021-LR

If you need 80mm spacing get the 3-way bridge...http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1999556


----------



## inedenimadam

5820k

Core 4.5 @1.295
Cache 4.375 @ 1.275
Ram 2666 CL15 T1 1.23

Seem to be at a pretty large wall after this on the Core, what else can I try to bring that core up? How high can I go with input voltage? its 1.92 currently.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 5820k
> 
> Core 4.5 @1.295
> Cache 4.375 @ 1.275
> Ram 2666 CL15 T1 1.23
> 
> Seem to be at a pretty large wall after this on the Core, what else can I try to bring that core up? How high can I go with input voltage? its 1.92 currently.


Check my sig for my current settings. I'm waiting for the next BIOS hopefully 1305 to parallel the Deluxe's increase in stability to try some more OC.


----------



## MikeSp

This is a bit embarrassing, but I DID somehow incorrectly measure and where I came up with 80mm, I have no idea -- using slots 1 & 3, the distance IS 60mm. Thanks for pointing that out -- much appreciated!

When visiting the link to the EVGA page where the Pro SLI Bridges are listed -- there is no indication that the logo will light up with the GTX980 OC'd cards -- is that your understanding (beginning to think senioritis is setting in and I cannot trust my eyes ;-)

Mike


----------



## MikeSp

The Pro Bridges have 60mm between contacts but the newer EVGA SLI Bridges pictured below that are compatible with the 980's appear to have shorter or longer distances than 60mm, depending upon the spacing of the videocards and EVGA appears to always be out of stock anyway which is a shame since these use the LED Visualizer . Because slot number 2 is empty, that gives 80mm between contacts in two 970 or 980 cards in SLI in slots 1 & 3 -- see middle image below:


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> With the electrical contacts that are showing on the Asus OEM SLI 2/3 bridge that came with my X99-D, I am concerned with conductive paint or any covering material shorting out some of the points of contact on the SLI bridge -- see image:
> 
> Thoughts/opinions??
> ]


OMG guy Plasti dip is none conductive simple search would tell you this.
People use this on their motherboards and you're worried about a SLI bridge and stop calling it paint it isn't paint


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> This is a bit embarrassing, but I DID somehow incorrectly measure and where I came up with 80mm, I have no idea -- using slots 1 & 3, the distance IS 60mm. Thanks for pointing that out -- much appreciated!
> 
> When visiting the link to the EVGA page where the Pro SLI Bridges are listed -- there is no indication that the logo will light up with the GTX980 OC'd cards -- is that your understanding (beginning to think senioritis is setting in and I cannot trust my eyes ;-)
> 
> Mike


I have dual 980s and it lights up. Check the pick of my rig and you can see the 2/3way lit up. I got mine through amazon. they were in stock yesterday when i was looking through and it they were listed again in the recommended section.

Now i took mine apart and put a blue gel insert in there to convert the white led to blue.. you can do any color you want. just need to get a colored gel sheet. (similar to studio light covers)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> OMG guy Plasti dip is none conductive simple search would tell you this.
> People use this on their motherboards and you're worried about a SLI bridge and stop calling it paint it isn't paint


Anyone who says 'omg guy' shouldn't be making sarcastic posts lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> All images that I have seen of SLI bridges for two NVIDIA cards are singles but the Asus OEM SLI 2/3 Bridge that came with my X-99 Deluxe is a double width bridge as in the photo below -- being new to NVIDIA cards (always have used Radeons), is there any issue with BOTH sets of contacts being used in the manner in the photo -- that is the only SLI bridge supplied with the mother board and EVGA apparently is too cheap to provide a bridge with their cards.
> 
> Opinions appreciated!!! Thanks


You'll get issues with that bridge folded like that. Not indefinitely, but I wouldn't recommend it


----------



## bwsteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> All x99 will be slower in boot times compared to Z97 due to increased complexity, like 40 pci-e lanes, more Sata ports, etc.
> 
> That being said, I can get 20 second to desktop on my rig... provided you have an M.2 ssd as boot drive and windows 8.1 as OS, since 8.1 is a LOT faster in boot speed than windows 7 ever was.


I see, my PC boots up in about 15-20 seconds. However I also notice everything is slightly slower and sometimes laggier as well.

For example, if you drag icons around the desktop or minimize/maximize a internet page - its not as smooth as my z97. Are these characteristics of the x99 board or new intel chips?

Also I installed a wifi network adapter since the Asus built in wifi runs slow for me. When I boot up the computer and it gets to the windows desktop screen - I have to wait about 5-7 seconds before the wifi adapter picks up signal and I can begin to use the internet.

Another thing I noticed is that 40% of times, when I shut down the PC - it just stays in the screen where it says shutting down with the spinning circle.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Gotcha, thanks.
> 
> Running 5820K @4ghz and vcore 1.1, dimm 2600 from 2400 with voltage 1.2
> 
> Is it too high or I should back down on the voltage?


1.1V too low? Nah, 1.2-1.3V is fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> The Pro Bridges have 60mm between contacts but the newer EVGA SLI Bridges pictured below that are compatible with the 980's appear to have shorter or longer distances than 60mm, depending upon the spacing of the videocards and EVGA appears to always be out of stock anyway which is a shame since these use the LED Visualizer . Because slot number 2 is empty, that gives 80mm between contacts in two 970 or 980 cards in SLI in slots 1 & 3 -- see middle image below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I use the LED 3 way bridge with 2 or 3 cards all the time. works fine...


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Anyone who says 'omg guy' shouldn't be making sarcastic posts lol.


OMG guy ... s t f u








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You'll get issues with that bridge folded like that. Not indefinitely, but I wouldn't recommend it


Everyone should take what this guy says with grain of salt. While granted some things he knows other times he just likes to hear himself talk.
He is narcissistic and has superiority complex and feels the need to correct every minor thing regardless if its right/wrong or just irrelevant.


----------



## TK421

About last night I just installed windows 7 to run temp check, the max was 72. Then I installed the basic driver (usb, wifi, audio) from the ASUS website and nvidia graphic driver (latest, gtx970), it required me to restart the computer (which I did).

Problem now is that everytime I boot to (windows boot manager *my hdd*), I can't get past the login screen (the computer just resets). There's 8 white dashes on top left of my black screen. When Windows attempts to load itself , some noise is coming out of the HDD. It's a WD Black 4TB.

Not sure what's causing it, I've tried to boot with secure boot enabled/disabled and running optimal config from the BIOS options (stock clocks).

I can boot to safe mode (w/wo networking) though, which is weird. Can anyone shed some info if this is the drive failing (which I can backup now since not much data and exchange thursday) or something is wrong with the BIOS/motherboard SATA controller (I can try USB bios flashback)?

Already tried to swap sata plugs (Intel controller only) and power cables.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.1V too low? Nah, 1.2-1.3V is fine.


Thanks, will try (if I can boot to windows later ._.)

How about the memory? It's a ballistix sport kit, does 1.2v allow me to go higher (2666+?) or I should increase the volt a bit more to sustain higher memory freq?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> About last night I just installed windows 7 to run temp check, the max was 72. Then I installed the basic driver (usb, wifi, audio) from the ASUS website and nvidia graphic driver (latest, gtx970), it required me to restart the computer (which I did).
> 
> Problem now is that everytime I boot to (windows boot manager *my hdd*), I can't get past the login screen (the computer just resets). There's 8 white dashes on top left of my black screen. When Windows attempts to load itself , some noise is coming out of the HDD. It's a WD Black 4TB.
> 
> Not sure what's causing it, I've tried to boot with secure boot enabled/disabled and running optimal config from the BIOS options (stock clocks).
> 
> I can boot to safe mode (w/wo networking) though, which is weird. Can anyone shed some info if this is the drive failing (which I can backup now since not much data and exchange thursday) or something is wrong with the BIOS/motherboard SATA controller (I can try USB bios flashback)?
> 
> Already tried to swap sata plugs (Intel controller only) and power cables.
> Thanks, will try (if I can boot to windows later ._.)


Hello

If th operating system was just installed last night reformat the drive and reinstall the operating system. If no issues are seen install the drivers one at a time until the problem reoccurs.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If th operating system was just installed last night reformat the drive and reinstall the operating system. If no issues are seen install the drivers one at a time until the problem reoccurs.


Possible to fix just by using safe mode and revo uninstaller?

I'm going to try and boot from another HDD tonight with a ghosted partition and see how it goes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> About last night I just installed windows 7 to run temp check, the max was 72. Then I installed the basic driver (usb, wifi, audio) from the ASUS website and nvidia graphic driver (latest, gtx970), it required me to restart the computer (which I did).
> 
> Problem now is that everytime I boot to (windows boot manager *my hdd*), I can't get past the login screen (the computer just resets). There's 8 white dashes on top left of my black screen. When Windows attempts to load itself , some noise is coming out of the HDD. It's a WD Black 4TB.
> 
> Not sure what's causing it, I've tried to boot with secure boot enabled/disabled and running optimal config from the BIOS options (stock clocks).
> 
> I can boot to safe mode (w/wo networking) though, which is weird. Can anyone shed some info if this is the drive failing (which I can backup now since not much data and exchange thursday) or something is wrong with the BIOS/motherboard SATA controller (I can try USB bios flashback)?
> 
> Already tried to swap sata plugs (Intel controller only) and power cables.
> Thanks, will try (if I can boot to windows later ._.)
> 
> How about the memory? It's a ballistix sport kit, does 1.2v allow me to go higher (2666+?) or I should increase the volt a bit more to sustain higher memory freq?


for vdimm 1.35V is fine. Lot's o folks running 1.4V and higher 24/7. I'd say 1.375V is no worry.
PLease update the rig in your sig so we know what gear you are working with.

for w7.. a fresh install at this point is best as Praz said. Be sure to use the drive formater during w7 load. Try loading the chipset drivers and MEI before other drivers.
(you can try to grab your docs, downloads and pics off the bad boot drive later)


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> OMG guy ... s t f u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should take what this guy says with grain of salt. While granted some things he knows other times he just likes to hear himself talk.
> He is narcissistic and has superiority complex and feels the need to correct every minor thing regardless if its right/wrong or just irrelevant.


And you are sooo understanding and helpful with your comments ...


----------



## Minedune

^^Hey I have an idea how about getting back to topic


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> "OMG guy ... s t f u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should take what this guy says with grain of salt. While granted some things he knows other times he just likes to hear himself talk.
> He is narcissistic and has superiority complex and feels the need to correct every minor thing regardless if its right/wrong or just irrelevant."


Finished?


----------



## Minedune

You should take the advice i gave djgar.


----------



## Silent Scone

Sorry you edited that post about 5 times I'm not sure what one to respond to.


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## hadji

Asus X99 Deluxe Bios 1305-Big Improvement

Definitely improved my overclocking.
With previous 4.5 Ghz max overclock with 1.31v Vcore
Now with bios 1305 4.5 Ghz with 1.275 Vcore.
I can do exactly the same things @ 1.275 v as i used to do with vcore min 1.31 v.
1305 definitely its a huge improvement and feels more solid and stable.It also behaves better i.e if overclock fails you have a BOSD,before you
could have errors without blue screen.
Does anybody else have similar experience?


----------



## coffeeaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> It is recommended that not to run Prime95 when overclocked. But if you are not overclocked, Prime95 shouldn't draw too much power to generate too much heat. Try running Realbench and AIDA64 for an hour or two. Watch for CPU Core temp to make sure it is not over heat.


What's considered too hot for 5820K? The highest temp I have seen is high 50's, occasionally above 60C. It's cooled with Corsair H110.


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coffeeaddict*
> 
> What's considered too hot for 5820K? The highest temp I have seen is high 50's, occasionally above 60C. It's cooled with Corsair H110.


From everything I read, if it is below 80C, it is fine. Sounds like temp is not a problem for you.


----------



## coffeeaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Sounds like some components may be bad if you can't even get it stable at stock without over locking. Try resetting bios and use 2133 for memory frequency to see if that is stable.


I am at default settings pretty much (except a few USB and boot settings). Prime95 small FFT is still failing. Does it mean my CPU is bad?


----------



## ghost74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> This is a bit embarrassing, but I DID somehow incorrectly measure and where I came up with 80mm, I have no idea -- using slots 1 & 3, the distance IS 60mm. Thanks for pointing that out -- much appreciated!
> 
> When visiting the link to the EVGA page where the Pro SLI Bridges are listed -- there is no indication that the logo will light up with the GTX980 OC'd cards -- is that your understanding (beginning to think senioritis is setting in and I cannot trust my eyes ;-)
> 
> Mike


I have the same exact EVGA cards as you. It will light up.


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost74*
> 
> Hmmm...My cards are in Slots 1 and 3 and the fancy EVGA 2-way bridge fits perfectly. I also remember double checking the spacing and it measures 60mm.
> 
> EVGA Web page confirms 60mm...http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-2W-0021-LR
> 
> If you need 80mm spacing get the 3-way bridge...http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1999556


Thanks a lot -- with your confirmation, I have one on order from Amazon (back ordered for a month) -- word on the EVGA forum is that they are coming out with something new (although I doubt will it be 60mm since they expect their videocards to be placed side by side on the mother board for 3X SLI or a full pair of empty slots between cards in SLI 2X which is 80mm I think). There is also the rumor of the strike at the western ports causing a delay in companies like EVGA, B&H Photo and Amazon receiving their orders of SLI Bridges. I did find one at Performance PC's and ordered it.

When I grow up, I want to build a computer just like yours!!!! Awesome!!! (will hit age 70 this year, though ;-)

Mike


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coffeeaddict*
> 
> I am at default settings pretty much (except a few USB and boot settings). Prime95 small FFT is still failing. Does it mean my CPU is bad?


no. describe how p95 is failing. BSOD? Restart? what??


----------



## rolldog

When using the Hyper M.2 x 4 PCIe card with an M.2 SSD installed, does the card gave to be in any particular slot or does anything in the BIOS need to be changed in order for the MB to use this SSD? I got my Samsung M.2 SSD in today, I installed it on the optional card that came with the MB, and in my BIOS I have my boot priorities set to first try booting from my CD/DVD Blu-ray burner first, and the M.2 SSD drive second. I put my Windows 7 disk in the burner so I can boot from the disk and install my OS to the M.2 SSD, but when it get to the screen to install the OS, I get an error message that I can't install my OS to this drive nor can I partition it. Does anyone have any suggestions? I'm using an i7-5960x processor and am running SLI using slots 1 & 3. This M.2 PCIe card doesn't have to be installed into the x4 slot 1, does it? I have it installed in slot 5 right now.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSp

Thanks -- have one on order because of your confirmation, from Performance-PC's.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for vdimm 1.35V is fine. Lot's o folks running 1.4V and higher 24/7. I'd say 1.375V is no worry.
> PLease update the rig in your sig so we know what gear you are working with.
> 
> for w7.. a fresh install at this point is best as Praz said. Be sure to use the drive formater during w7 load. Try loading the chipset drivers and MEI before other drivers.
> (you can try to grab your docs, downloads and pics off the bad boot drive later)


Will it be OK if the temporary boot drive is 250G though (install via UEFI)? I have a 4TB primary and I fear that when the replacement drive gets the OS data transferred over the disk system won't read more than 2TB (like when legacy install).


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> OMG guy Plasti dip is none conductive simple search would tell you this.
> People use this on their motherboards and you're worried about a SLI bridge and stop calling it paint it isn't paint


I guess I was not as clear as I should have been in my question -- there was NO reference or intentional inference to Plasti dip -- I was asking about paint since there are a number of plastic spray paints on the market.

Mike


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Will it be OK if the temporary boot drive is 250G though (install via UEFI)? I have a 4TB primary and I fear that when the replacement drive gets the OS data transferred over the disk system won't read more than 2TB (like when legacy install).


not sure why you would use a 4T drive as your primary/boot drive... better off putting the OS on a faster, smaller drive and putting "Users" on a drive like that.

use sysprep audit during windows load: follow Kari's instructions for W7 for W8 just goggle it.
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/285983-user-profile-customize-during-installation.html


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Will it be OK if the temporary boot drive is 250G though (install via UEFI)? I have a 4TB primary and I fear that when the replacement drive gets the OS data transferred over the disk system won't read more than 2TB (like when legacy install).


As long as the drive is in GPT format you should be OK.


----------



## rolldog

I was using 2 256GB Samsung 840 Pros setup in RAID0 and have a 2TB Hybrid drive and a 1TB drive for storage, but now I'm trying to get this damn M.2 PCIe SSD to accept my OS. It won't allow me to install my OS on it.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I was using 2 256GB Samsung 840 Pros setup in RAID0 and have a 2TB Hybrid drive and a 1TB drive for storage, but now I'm trying to get this damn M.2 PCIe SSD to accept my OS. It won't allow me to install my OS on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


no idea what mobo you are using. plz fill out rigbuilder and put it in you signature block.


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Anyone who says 'omg guy' shouldn't be making sarcastic posts lol.
> You'll get issues with that bridge folded like that. Not indefinitely, but I wouldn't recommend it


Thanks for the advice -- I listen to advice and have already taken out the loop while I await the EVGA LED Pro SLI bridge to arrive.

Much appreciated.

Mike


----------



## Silent Scone

NP, only speaking from experience, I was having issues with my Rev 2.0 EVGA bridge so used the bridge that came with the MB that you pictured. Didn't like being folded like that one bit


----------



## coffeeaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no. describe how p95 is failing. BSOD? Restart? what??


It's either BSOD or restart.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not sure why you would use a 4T drive as your primary/boot drive... better off putting the OS on a faster, smaller drive and putting "Users" on a drive like that.
> 
> use sysprep audit during windows load: follow Kari's instructions for W7 for W8 just goggle it.
> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/285983-user-profile-customize-during-installation.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> As long as the drive is in GPT format you should be OK.


I'll try.

I left the computer open in safe mode to see if there's any prob with it. Screen goes all fuzzy and stuff after awhile. I heard from my friend who experienced this on his laptop it's because the GPU heatsink is dislodged, causing overheat.

Should I go take a look at the GPU and repaste it? I have a 970 G1 from Gigabyte.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Being that I will Run 980 SLI in slots 1 and 4 for the 16/16 ratio How big or Long would the SLI Bridge Have to Be?

Thank You

The Cautious One


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Being that I will Run 980 SLI in slots 1 and 4 for the 16/16 ratio How big or Long would the SLI Bridge Have to Be?
> 
> Thank You
> 
> The Cautious One


Thats how i am running the cards and the SLI PRO 2/3 way one fits perfectly.. So it basically uses the topmost and bottom most adapter and leaves the center one unused on the 3way but works for 2way. You can see it in my rig pics.
The Pro SLI Bridge (3-Way/2-Way) from EVGA is designed to connect SLI-enabled EVGA graphics cards together. It supports 3-Way SLI and 2-Way SLI (with 2-slot spacing on double width graphics cards), and is compatible with SLI-enabled graphics cards. In addition to this, each SLI finger is spaced 1.57" (40.00 mm) apart.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> Thats how i am running the cards and the SLI PRO 2/3 way one fits perfectly.. So it basically uses the topmost and bottom most adapter and leaves the center one unused on the 3way but works for 2way. You can see it in my rig pics.
> The Pro SLI Bridge (3-Way/2-Way) from EVGA is designed to connect SLI-enabled EVGA graphics cards together. It supports 3-Way SLI and 2-Way SLI (with 2-slot spacing on double width graphics cards), and is compatible with SLI-enabled graphics cards. In addition to this, each SLI finger is spaced 1.57" (40.00 mm) apart.


Mine Is 2 1/2" from one card to the other. or 63.5mm




How Bout You?

The Cautious One

The Pro Bridge is listed at 40mm But I am not sure.


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Mine Is 2 1/2" from one card to the other. or 63.5mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Bout You?
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> The Pro Bridge is listed at 40mm But I am not sure.


Mine is 80mm from one card to the other for the sli bridge. As i mentioned in the previous post, the adapter arms on the 3 way are 40mm apart or 1.57".. so the 2 way would not work as its too short but the 3way worked perfectly. check out my rig if you want to be sure. I have a picture of it there. I am using the recommended slots as well for 16x dual sli.


----------



## rolldog

Using an Asus X99-Deluxe MB. From other posts I've seen, I'm not sure if the Samsung M.2 PCI SSD can be used to hold my OS and be used as my boot drive. I've been trying to figure this out all day. Whenever I boot using my Windows 7 disk, it recognizes the drive, but says I can't load Windows on it or create a partition.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Using an Asus X99-Deluxe MB. From other posts I've seen, I'm not sure if the Samsung M.2 PCI SSD can be used to hold my OS and be used as my boot drive. I've been trying to figure this out all day. Whenever I boot using my Windows 7 disk, it recognizes the drive, but says I can't load Windows on it or create a partition.


Samsung XP941?

If so that's is an AHCI drive. It can work with Windows 7 and be the boot drive, but you must boot in UEFI mode to do so. If you boot into Legacy Mode it will not work.

CSM should be enabled and Secure Boot should be off.

If you install from a USB stick make sure Legacy mode is on and I'd suggest the 2.0 USB ports for maximum compatibility. Also USB stick should be FAT32.

https://www.ramcity.com.au/blog/how-to-install-windows-8.1-on-the-samsung-xp941-ss/138296#comment-1628218092


----------



## rolldog

Exactly, a Samsung XP941. This thing is such a pain in the ass. If anyone wants to benefit from having a PCIe x4 SSD, you really have to work for it to get it working.

Thanks a TON for the info. Hopefully, having to set it up this way to be my boot drive won't interfere with my Samsung 840 Pros that I have setup in RAID0. Should my larger drives, which hold all my data, be hooked up to the 2nd controller in AHCI mode since my RAID0 drives are hooked up to the 1st controller, or does it even matter? I was using the Samsung 840 Pros as my boot device and to hold my OS, but if I get this Samsung XP941 working right, I'm going to set them back up in RAID and install some of my games, software, etc on them and just keep the OS on the XP941, if you instructions work for me.

I've put too much time into this today so I'm going to try setting this up tomorrow. I can't even see straight right now.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> Mine is 80mm from one card to the other for the sli bridge. As i mentioned in the previous post, the adapter arms on the 3 way are 40mm apart or 1.57".. so the 2 way would not work as its too short but the 3way worked perfectly. check out my rig if you want to be sure. I have a picture of it there. I am using the recommended slots as well for 16x dual sli.


That's what I was looking for. 80mm

Thanks For the Confirmation

+ Rep


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Exactly, a Samsung XP941. This thing is such a pain in the ass. If anyone wants to benefit from having a PCIe x4 SSD, you really have to work for it to get it working.
> 
> Thanks a TON for the info. Hopefully, having to set it up this way to be my boot drive won't interfere with my Samsung 840 Pros that I have setup in RAID0. Should my larger drives, which hold all my data, be hooked up to the 2nd controller in AHCI mode since my RAID0 drives are hooked up to the 1st controller, or does it even matter? I was using the Samsung 840 Pros as my boot device and to hold my OS, but if I get this Samsung XP941 working right, I'm going to set them back up in RAID and install some of my games, software, etc on them and just keep the OS on the XP941, if you instructions work for me.
> 
> I've put too much time into this today so I'm going to try setting this up tomorrow. I can't even see straight right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


If you're using the Intel Raid controller to stripe those two 840 Pros then I presume it'll handle UEFI mode just fine.

If they have an existing boot sector/partition on them that might give you some woe. It might be easier to have them unplugged, get the XP941 working, then plug those back in.

If you want to be ultra pedantic with it all, you could just start from scratch on them. Back them up, break the array, disconnect them, get the XP941 working, plug them back in, create the array and then use Disk Management to set them up anew. Depending on how they were configured before might get a miniscule amount of disk space back. Making them GPT would also give you a bit more fault tolerance for the partition structure.


----------



## ghost74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Samsung XP941?
> 
> If so that's is an AHCI drive. It can work with Windows 7 and be the boot drive, but you must boot in UEFI mode to do so. If you boot into Legacy Mode it will not work.
> 
> CSM should be enabled and Secure Boot should be off.
> 
> If you install from a USB stick make sure Legacy mode is on and I'd suggest the 2.0 USB ports for maximum compatibility. Also USB stick should be FAT32.
> 
> https://www.ramcity.com.au/blog/how-to-install-windows-8.1-on-the-samsung-xp941-ss/138296#comment-1628218092


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I was using 2 256GB Samsung 840 Pros setup in RAID0 and have a 2TB Hybrid drive and a 1TB drive for storage, but now I'm trying to get this damn M.2 PCIe SSD to accept my OS. It won't allow me to install my OS on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Ryuconner hit the nail on the head...

The M.2/x99-deluxe worked like a charm in my build. Stick with it. I have mine plugged directly into the board, not sure if it makes a difference. Also I'm running W8.1 Pro.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coffeeaddict*
> 
> It's either BSOD or restart.


okay, thanks. Do you know what bsod code? Many times a black-out & restart is related to ram...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I'll try.
> 
> I left the computer open in safe mode to see if there's any prob with it. Screen goes all fuzzy and stuff after awhile. I heard from my friend who experienced this on his laptop it's because the GPU heatsink is dislodged, causing overheat.
> 
> Should I go take a look at the GPU and repaste it? I have a 970 G1 from Gigabyte.


open something like afterburner and check the gpu temp. If the cooler mount or TIM are bad, the temps will show it.


----------



## inedenimadam

what are you guys using to stress test and for how long? Gaming stable or over the top stable?


----------



## coffeeaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> what are you guys using to stress test and for how long? Gaming stable or over the top stable?


I use AIDA64, Prime95, Sisoft Sandra. Think these are the most common ones.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> what are you guys using to stress test and for how long? Gaming stable or over the top stable?


I used to think that Playing Games after I had dialed in an Overclock and was able to play for a couple hours was stable. Its Not. Random freezes at Windows screen and Mishappenings would come a week after I had Played Numerous hours of games at that overclock.

I swear by Realbench Now. Any version. (I Think the Newest is 2.4) and over 30 min of stress test.

The Cautious ONe


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I used to think that Playing Games after I had dialed in an Overclock and was able to play for a couple hours was stable. Its Not. Random freezes at Windows screen and Mishappenings would come a week after I had Played Numerous hours of games at that overclock.
> 
> I swear by Realbench Now. Any version. (I Think the Newest is 2.4) and over 30 min of stress test.
> 
> The Cautious ONe


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coffeeaddict*
> 
> I use AIDA64, Prime95, Sisoft Sandra. Think these are the most common ones.


IMO - stay away from p95 with AVX instructions. it's just a current/amps virus for these chips and will only test your cooling rate not the processor logic. Hammering the FPU with one instruction set is not a logic stress. The best way to trip up these cpus is multiple threads with different instructions in the stack. Note that E-series 8+ core chips will downclock automatically when AVX is in the stack in order to avoid killing itself.

Use real bench, aid64 cache stress and all tests, and HCI memtest (one instance per thread with 90% of ram divided between). IBT w/ max ram if you must.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay, thanks. Do you know what bsod code? Many times a black-out & restart is related to ram...


When trying to get 1T on my kit at rated 2666 1.2v (strap 100) I would occasionally get a black-out and restart only when idle. During high loads everything was rock solid. This could correlate maybe with some adaptive voltages of the platform but I cannot be sure as I have not bothered further with the matter. The only thing I tried was upping the voltage about 50mv and would still get the same restarts. Tuning vccsa also didn't help.

The kit though does fine 15-15-15-35-2T over its rated 15-17-17-35-2T at stock volts. I don't seem to be able to do 2800MHz though on 100 strap effectively at 1.35v even with loosened timings as my AIDA memory scores are completely terrible then. When running XMP on 125 strap though I get good results from 2800MHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I used to think that Playing Games after I had dialed in an Overclock and was able to play for a couple hours was stable. Its Not. Random freezes at Windows screen and Mishappenings would come a week after I had Played Numerous hours of games at that overclock.
> 
> I swear by Realbench Now. Any version. (I Think the Newest is 2.4) and over 30 min of stress test.
> 
> The Cautious ONe


I've been trying to get a stable 4.2GHz on my 5930k at lowest possible vCore. I had concluded at 1.145v in adaptive turbo boost(actual 1.16v at 100% load). I run AIDA64 CPU-FPU-cache-mem for about 6 hours, XTU for about 3 hours, RealBench 3 hours, heck I even tried LinX *0.6.5* for about 10 mins to check my temps lol. Everything seemed fine till I tried to do some renders in 3ds Max using mental ray. I wasn't even rendering a video. After 4 consecutive stills, I got a Bsod Whea uncorrectable error. Upped the voltage by 15mV and all are fine now even when rendering videos.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> When trying to get 1T on my kit at rated 2666 1.2v (strap 100) I would occasionally get a black-out and restart only when idle. During high loads everything was rock solid. This could correlate maybe with some adaptive voltages of the platform but I cannot be sure as I have not bothered further with the matter. The only thing I tried was upping the voltage about 50mv and would still get the same restarts. Tuning vccsa also didn't help.
> 
> The kit though does fine 15-15-15-35-2T over its rated 15-17-17-35-2T at stock volts. I don't seem to be able to do 2800MHz though on 100 strap effectively at 1.35v even with loosened timings as my AIDA memory scores are completely terrible then. When running XMP on 125 strap though I get good results from 2800MHz.
> I've been trying to get a stable 4.2GHz on my 5930k at lowest possible vCore. I had concluded at 1.145v in adaptive turbo boost(actual 1.16v at 100% load). I run AIDA64 CPU-FPU-cache-mem for about 6 hours, XTU for about 3 hours, RealBench 3 hours, heck I even tried LinX *0.6.5* for about 10 mins to check my temps lol. Everything seemed fine till I tried to do some renders in 3ds Max using mental ray. I wasn't even rendering a video. After 4 consecutive stills, I got a *Bsod Whea uncorrectable error*. Upped the voltage by 15mV and all are fine now even when rendering videos.


so, this MCE (machine check error) results from checksums that can't match... and the execution stack is held while the processor repeats the procedure until they match or it crashes (loosing efficiency while doing so). Despite stress testing, the rig is unstable if it does this (assuming the code is not borked).
2800 on 100 is not the best memory ratio. I think you'll be surprised by 3200 at like 1.375-1.39V tho. May be the strongest memory ratio.
test your ram with HCI memtest (one instance per thread and divide 90% of ram equally between them.
I'd set your memory timings a bit different. and stick with the tRAS "rule" so tRAS shoul dbe at least 40 at 15-15, and 42 at 15-17.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/3740_20#post_23434017


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> heck I even tried LinX *0.6.5* for about 10 mins to check my temps lol. Everything seemed fine till I tried to do some renders in 3ds Max using mental ray. I wasn't even rendering a video. After 4 consecutive stills, I got a Bsod Whea uncorrectable error.


Hello

For several years now I have been stating the uselessness of utilities like LInX and Prime for testing overall system stability. I see the same as you. Pass these type of stability tests and when attempting a render in 3ds Max the system commits suicide. I normally check for stability using the RealBench stability test, AIDA and Memtest For Windows. Once those are stable move to 3ds Max. If instability is encountered dial back one part of the overclock at a time until you find which is causing the instability. Then work on that using 3ds Max.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so, this MCE (machine check error) results from checksums that can't match... and the execution stack is held while the processor repeats the procedure until they match or it crashes (loosing efficiency while doing so). Despite stress testing, the rig is unstable if it does this (assuming the code is not borked).
> 2800 on 100 is not the best memory ratio. I think you'll be surprised by 3200 at like 1.375-1.39V tho. May be the strongest memory ratio.
> test your ram with HCI memtest (one instance per thread and divide 90% of ram equally between them.
> I'd set your memory timings a bit different. and stick with the tRAS "rule" so tRAS shoul dbe at least 40 at 15-15, and 42 at 15-17.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/3740_20#post_23434017


Where can I read further on this rule? I've seen you talking about this before. I have also seen a really weird timing setup in another forum which in my opinion is insane for that specific kit mentioned to be able to achieve.I'll link it as soon as I find it. That renders XMP tRAS timings weird as well. As for the memory ratios I read about the strong, the weak and the average ones, in a thread at the rog forums and have already tried to boot with 3000 and 3200 ratios at 1.4v only to get stuck before POST, I think it was a bd or a bf? I am not sure.

Edit: Oh I didn't see the link you've posted.


----------



## inedenimadam

Thanks for the info on stress tests guys, just wanted to double check. I have been using the Aida beta (the regular release did wierd things to my mouse even after stopping the test), which everyone but TCO seems to mention as sufficient. I am not a fan of real bench because my GPUs are currently on air, and stock while I settle in a good CPU overclock. Sorry Raja! get the programmers to offer up more user control of the testing portion of realbench and it would be a winner!

VRMs on this Asus -A board get every bit as warm as the core with no fan on them. I bought a block that is meant for the deluxe mosfets, hopefully it will fit when it gets here this week. Its not listed in the cooling configurator on EK's website, but it looks like it will work.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> I have also seen a really weird timing setup in another forum which in my opinion is insane for that specific kit mentioned to be able to achieve.I'll link it as soon as I find it.
> 
> Edit: Oh I didn't see the link you've posted.


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289520-ASUS-X99-Motherboard-Series-Official-Support-Thread&p=5245037&viewfull=1#post5245037

This one is making me kind of jealous for a 2666 MHz rated kit. I mean he is not just able to even post at 3200 MHz at 1.35(if you click on the image and move forward in his photobucket gallery) but to bench it as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289520-ASUS-X99-Motherboard-Series-Official-Support-Thread&p=5245037&viewfull=1#post5245037
> 
> This one is making me kind of jealous for a 2666 MHz rated kit. I mean he is not just able to even post at 3200 MHz at 1.35(if you click on the image and move forward in his photobucket gallery) but to bench it as well.


moorhen2 is on this forum too... the link i posted is in direct response to his post. you can set tras whatever you like... the chipset will correct the problem (for the most part)
Benching is not stability. least of all, superPi

i'm still running this 24/7 on several cpu frequencies. 3333 needs a bit of extra Vcache vs 3200 or 3000 with my gear.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> morrhen2 is on this forum too... the link i posted is in direct response to his post. you can set tras whatever you like... the chipset will correct the problem (for the most part)
> Benching is not stability.


Well sure, that's why I said I was jealous when he was able to even POST. I can't seem to be able to do likewise with my kit. As for the tRAS timings I respect your note because I was not aware of
the chipset compensating for a timing set which is out of correct bounds.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> moorhen2 is on this forum too... the link i posted is in direct response to his post. you can set tras whatever you like... the chipset will correct the problem (for the most part)
> Benching is not stability. least of all, superPi
> 
> i'm still running this 24/7 on several cpu frequencies. 3333 needs a bit of extra Vcache vs 3200 or 3000 with my gear.


Never stated it was fully stable, just showing 3200mhz was achievable with these sticks, bearing in mind they are rated at 2666mhz.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Well sure, that's why I said I was jealous when he was able to even POST. I can't seem to be able to do likewise with my kit. As for the tRAS timings I respect your note because I was not aware of
> the chipset compensating for a timing set which is out of correct bounds.


Hi there, bear in mind you are using Dom Plats, maybe different IC's, and jpmboy is correct about the tRAS, I use 16-16-17-42 @1.35v. You were looking at 16-16-17-16, the last 16 means nothing.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Hi there, bear in mind you are using Dom Plats, maybe different IC's, and jpmboy is correct about the tRAS, I use 16-16-17-42 @1.35v. You were looking at 16-16-17-16, the last 16 means nothing.


Lol yeah. The most ironic part is that Dom Plats are much more expensive as well. I'll consider G.Skill next time. They seem to produce better RAM than corsair. I mean I can't even post at 3000 or 3200 at 1.4v, only 2800 at 1.35v 100 strap and I am certainly neither trying higher than that, nor am I messing with BCLK.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Lol yeah. The most ironic part is that Dom Plats are much more expensive as well. I'll consider G.Skill next time. They seem to produce better RAM than corsair. I mean I can't even post at 3000 or 3200 at 1.4v, only 2800 at 1.35v 100 strap and I am certainly neither trying higher than that, nor am I messing with BCLK.


I feel your pain, don't your Dom Plats have 2 XMP choices, I thought they were coded with two settings, maybe wrong.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I feel your pain, don't your Dom Plats have 2 XMP choices, I thought they were coded with two settings, maybe wrong.


They certainly do. Though when trying 2800 MHz at 100strap they simply do not cooperate. read-write-copy are completely awful. 2800 works good only with 127,3 bclk at 125 strap.
And I want to keep adaptive voltage, so 125 strap for me is a no go on my 5930k.


----------



## moorhen2

What settings, timings etc have you used to try 3200, like I have stated in another post, sometimes it is easier to go higher, another member had nothing but trouble trying 3000mhz, but no problem with 3200mhz.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> What settings, timings etc have you used to try 3200, like I have stated in another post, sometimes it is easier to go higher, another member had nothing but trouble trying 3000mhz, but no problem with 3200mhz.


I don't remember quite well as I have not given it the time it needs for tweaking but I've not tried over 1.4v for 3200 MHz. The timings should have been about 16 or 17 for cas maybe and 18 for the other two.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> I don't remember quite well as I have not given it the time it needs for tweaking but I've not tried over 1.4v for 3200 MHz. The timings should have been about 16 or 17 for cas maybe and 18 for the other two.


I think you ram's stock timings are 15-17-17-35 1.2v. Have you tried 3200mhz 100 strap, 100:133 ratio, 16-18-18-44 @1.35v DRAM voltage, 1.34v eventual, 0.9000 SA., cache and cpu stock.


----------



## Trellmor

3200 15-15-15 on a 32GB 2666 G.Skill kit with Auto SA Voltage and 1.35V for memory, why not.



Memtest? Well, thats another story


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Never stated it was fully stable, just showing 3200mhz was achievable with these sticks, bearing in mind they are rated at 2666mhz.


I know, nah man, it's cool. Some folks see a ram speed able to post and give it a whirl. NYD was asking Q's regarding stability to his 3ds Max, so "stability" was in context, I thought.
I couldn't get my LPX 2800 kit to 3333, but this 3000 kit does. even with tFAW and tRDD lowered.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trellmor*
> 
> 3200 15-15-15 on a 2666 G.Skill Kit with Auto SA Voltage and 1.35V for memory, why not.
> 
> 
> 
> Memtest? Well, thats another story


Very nice, but what about 1T and higher cpu and cache frequencies.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know, nah man, it's cool. Some folks see a ram speed able to post and give it a whirl. NYD was asking Q's regarding stability to his 3ds Max, so "stability" was in context, I thought.
> I couldn't get my LPX 2800 kit to 3333, but this 3000 kit does. even with tFAW and tRDD lowered.


No problem, I know you are a very knowledgeable man, and you know your stuff.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I think you ram's stock timings are 15-17-17-35 1.2v. Have you tried 3200mhz 100 strap, 100:133 ratio, 16-18-18-44 @1.35v DRAM voltage, 1.34v eventual, 0.9000 SA., cache and cpu stock.


Yes they are 15-17-17-35 1.2v

Just now I tried the settings you mentioned and I got to OS. I had not tried stock cache and cpu before. I suppose climbing the multipliers gets it harder and harder. Should I try memtest right now before doing anything else?


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys its been a week and I still cant get Windows 7 Ultimate to install in UEFI mod via my USB key or windows DVD in UEFI mode.

I am at a loss of what I am doing wrong I have followed to the T:
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?30520

Right now I am on my old Raid 0 legacy windows 7 install. I have another USB Key (older not usb 3.0 or 2.0) with a 32GB memory card installed.

I plan to reformat and install windows on it, however I am really at a lost what could possibly wrong. When I go into the Bios and select for boot:

"UEFI Generic SSD" all it does is restart into the bios.

Anyone have any ideas..... I have 2 Samsung Pro 840 512GB in Raid 0 and I set it up as a 64k strip size *(read was better than 128 true?)*

If I set CSM to Auto I can setup the Raid array pushing CTRL-I, if I set it to Enable I can set it up via the Intel drivers in the bios do either one make a huge difference? Acceleration Mode is disabled as well.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys its been a week and I still cant get Windows 7 When I go into the Bios and select for boot:
> 
> "UEFI Generic SSD" all it does is restart into the bios.


Hello

This will happen only if the boot device is incompatible or not properly prepared. Honestly, if you have been working on the install for a week paying a shop to perform the install may be the best solution.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know, nah man, it's cool. Some folks see a ram speed able to post and give it a whirl. NYD was asking Q's regarding stability to his 3ds Max, so "stability" was in context, I thought.
> I couldn't get my LPX 2800 kit to 3333, but this 3000 kit does. even with tFAW and tRDD lowered.


Even with mew mew mew.

Bragger.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This will happen only if the boot device is incompatible or not properly prepared. Honestly, if you have been working on the install for a week paying a shop to perform the install may be the best solution.


Praz...

Thanks for the help but my issue is installing in UEFI mode I can install in MBR mode, I am just looking for some guidance on what I did wrong. I tried 3 win 7 x64 dvds and those wont show as UEFI in the blu ray player.

The USB stick shows up as UEFI but it wont load, it just reverts back to the bios. I dont want to pay someone to do something I can do. I just never have used a UEFI setup as its the first time I have switched to X99. I just feel I am missing one step in the USB setup or bios for win 7. This cant be this difficult....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Even with mew mew mew.
> Bragger.


----------



## dpoverlord

Ok so I am trying again but each time I try transferring the win 7 dvd files it says it cannot transfer since a file is larger than 4GB any ideas?


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Ok so I am trying again but each time I try transferring the win 7 dvd files it says it cannot transfer since a file is larger than 4GB any ideas?


What do you mean you are transfering the dvd files.
From what I understand, you are trying to transfer a file larger than 4GB to a drive that is not properly formatted to support such size. Do you mean a fat32 usb perhaps?
If you are trying to do such a thing, then you won't be able to boot from this drive anyways.

You should prepare the drive correctly in order to be able to boot from it. You could use RufusUSB if you want https://rufus.akeo.ie to properly format and create a bootable usb stick.

The above just in case I understand you correctly.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Ok so I am trying again but each time I try transferring the win 7 dvd files it says it cannot transfer since a file is larger than 4GB any ideas?


The only thing that could be that large would be a paging file, but that wouldn't be in a Windows OS installation disc - the whole thing is less than 4GB. When exactly does this happen?


----------



## dpoverlord

I took the win 7 slipstrea with SP1 and it had a file that was 4.12GB will go ahead and download another .iso extract and transfer over then.


----------



## djgar

Are these actual Microsoft ISO images direct from Microsoft? I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## Intel8888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Ok so I am trying again but each time I try transferring the win 7 dvd files it says it cannot transfer since a file is larger than 4GB any ideas?


Use Rufus' tool that NYD117 linked in his reply. I used that to install Windows 8.1 in UEFI mode.


----------



## inedenimadam

The way I prep a USB for a windows install is:
open an elevated command prompt

Code:



Code:


diskpart
list disk
select disk #
clean
create partition primary
select partition 1
active
format quick fs=fat32
assign

then just copy the contents of the .iso over and its good to go

if you want to make sure it is going to be able to boot UEFI check \EFI\BOOT for a file "bootx64.efi"
which shouldn't be an issue if you are using a 64 bit install image.


----------



## TK421

5820K 4.2GHz @1.21v, think I can go lower on the volt?

Max temp 89 on 1 core, lapped H75 with AP15 1850 and NT-H1 cross method.

Memory won't boot past 2600 (original 2400) CAS16, @1.25v. Any suggestion?


----------



## rolldog

I've been trying to figure this out since yesterday. I found this link tonight, which looks promising, but I'm tired of messing around with it and will give it a shot tomorrow. Read through this thread. I think it might describe exactly how to install Windows 7from a USB drive in UEFI mode.
http://www.thessdreview.com/Forums/ssd-beginners-guide-and-discussion/3987-xp941-asrock-z97-extreme6-ultra-2-windows-7-install-4.html


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I've been trying to figure this out since yesterday. I found this link tonight, which looks promising, but I'm tired of messing around with it and will give it a shot tomorrow. Read through this thread. I think it might describe exactly how to install Windows 7from a USB drive in UEFI mode.
> http://www.thessdreview.com/Forums/ssd-beginners-guide-and-discussion/3987-xp941-asrock-z97-extreme6-ultra-2-windows-7-install-4.html


1. Download windows 7 ISO (I recommend murphy78's)
2. Use rufus and this guide: http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html
-Murphy's ISO is preconfigured for UEFI install, no need to use the special windows steps
3. Go to BIOS setting and disable UEFI (set mode to other OS, delete key etc) - Make sure CSM is activated.
4. Boot off the UEFI usb with the ISO and preconfigured as GPT installer
5. Install Windows (select version using Murphy's ISO)


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Yes they are 15-17-17-35 1.2v
> 
> Just now I tried the settings you mentioned and I got to OS. I had not tried stock cache and cpu before. I suppose climbing the multipliers gets it harder and harder. Should I try memtest right now before doing anything else?


So, yesterday I tried the above settings that moorhen2 suggested and the pc booted no problem at 1.35v DRAM during POST and 1.34 eventual, cpu-cache stock. I shut down the pc to change from sync all cores to auto and pc booted again no problems. I run an AIDA memory bench to see if results are within normal bounds and they were. Then I run memtest instances as Jpmboy suggested and did a full pass with no errors. I went again to the bios and raised max cache to x35 and added 100mv offset to the cache voltage. Once again it booted no problems, run AIDA again to see memory results which had improved due to cache.
Afterwards I proceeded to lower tRCD from 18 to 17 if I recall correctly using the same settings. Q-code bd. I cleared cmos and applied the previous settings which had passed through the POST and a full pass of memtest. Nothing. q-code bd. I tried raising DRAM Voltage quite a bit. I ended up using 1.43v for the previous settings to get it to POST. I wonder why after 3 consecutive non problematic boots I had to make such an increase in DRAM voltage for it to get to the same point. Just to mention I managed to post at 1.4v at 18-19-19-49 which is kind of a big difference in my opinion from before.

What could have gone wrong? Was it luck? I really don't think I messed up in a single setting as I had loaded optimized defaults each time I tried some settings in the bios.


----------



## Silent Scone

Drift in training, or memory just isn't stable if you're getting bd. Try using eventual DRAM voltage to assist in POST, and tuning System Agent voltage.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 1. Download windows 7 ISO (I recommend murphy78's)
> 2. Use rufus and this guide: http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html
> -Murphy's ISO is preconfigured for UEFI install, no need to use the special windows steps
> 3. Go to BIOS setting and disable UEFI (set mode to other OS, delete key etc) - Make sure CSM is activated.
> 4. Boot off the UEFI usb with the ISO and preconfigured as GPT installer
> 5. Install Windows (select version using Murphy's ISO)


What is murphy78's Windows 7 ISO? Is this a downloadable ISO image via torrent? I still haven't been able to get Windows 7 x64 installed on my XP941 yet. I've tried the elevated command prompt to format my USB drive as a fat32 file system and then burned an ISO image of my Windows installation disk to it, I've tried burning an ISO image to my USB drive using an NTFS file system, unplugged all my other drives, etc. I can boot off the USB and get as far as the installation page, but it always says it can't install or create a partition to the drive and says I need to activate my controller in the BIOS.

I'll give this a try, but I just need to know what murphy78's Windows ISO is. If it's a torrent, then I'll look for it.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> What do you mean you are transfering the dvd files.
> From what I understand, you are trying to transfer a file larger than 4GB to a drive that is not properly formatted to support such size. Do you mean a fat32 usb perhaps?
> If you are trying to do such a thing, then you won't be able to boot from this drive anyways.
> 
> You should prepare the drive correctly in order to be able to boot from it. You could use RufusUSB if you want https://rufus.akeo.ie to properly format and create a bootable usb stick.
> 
> The above just in case I understand you correctly.


I did that but I guess the I'll I used had a file larger than 4gb and I read for a USB key UEFI install it needs to be fat32. Is there another way?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> So, yesterday I tried the above settings that moorhen2 suggested and the pc booted no problem at 1.35v DRAM during POST and 1.34 eventual, cpu-cache stock. I shut down the pc to change from sync all cores to auto and pc booted again no problems. I run an AIDA memory bench to see if results are within normal bounds and they were. Then I run memtest instances as Jpmboy suggested and did a full pass with no errors. I went again to the bios and raised max cache to x35 and added 100mv offset to the cache voltage. Once again it booted no problems, run AIDA again to see memory results which had improved due to cache.
> Afterwards I proceeded to lower tRCD from 18 to 17 if I recall correctly using the same settings. Q-code bd. I cleared cmos and applied the previous settings which had passed through the POST and a full pass of memtest. Nothing. q-code bd. I tried raising DRAM Voltage quite a bit. I ended up using 1.43v for the previous settings to get it to POST. I wonder why after 3 consecutive non problematic boots I had to make such an increase in DRAM voltage for it to get to the same point. Just to mention I managed to post at 1.4v at 18-19-19-49 which is kind of a big difference in my opinion from before.
> 
> What could have gone wrong? Was it luck? I really don't think I messed up in a single setting as I had loaded optimized defaults each time I tried some settings in the bios.


Disable cold boot, fast cold boot and DRAM training. Are you 1T or 2T CR.


----------



## dpoverlord

Well I got into uefi mode finally but my wireless keyboard and USB mouse won't work. Any ideas?

Trying a non wireless but just tried a non wireless and just looks like this


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Well I got into uefi mode finally but my wireless keyboard and USB mouse won't work. Any ideas?
> 
> Trying a non wireless but just tried a non wireless and just looks like this


I tried the USB 2.0 back panel ports am I missing something?


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Disable cold boot, fast cold boot and DRAM training. Are you 1T or 2T CR.


I am at 2T. Right now I am memtesting 16-17-17-43-2T at 1.37v with DRAM 1.45 voltage during POST lol. At 16-16-16-42-1T could boot as well but the first seconds I started memtesting I started getting errors.
I need really high voltage to get through training compared to what's relatively stable in OS ( right now I am at 90% coverage with no errors still), Currently I am not trying to get rock solid stable but to approximate to get some better timings and then go for stability. From what I see till now it might not be worth it if I can get fairly good results at 2666 with better timings at 1.2v though I need to spend much more time to be sure.

If I disable the above you mention just to get into os wouldn't that be problem? Since my final aim is stability
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Well I got into uefi mode finally but my wireless keyboard and USB mouse won't work. Any ideas?
> 
> Trying a non wireless but just tried a non wireless and just looks like this


Two posts above you mentioned again a file larger than 4GB? Since you say now that you are in UEFI mode I suppose you've resolved the issue?

Considering the image you uploaded I really don't see your problem except for if your input doesn't work even with non wireless?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I tried the USB 2.0 back panel ports am I missing something?


English (united kingdom), in second option. If English is what you require.??


----------



## rolldog

What is murphy78's Windows 7 ISO?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 1. Download windows 7 ISO (I recommend murphy78's)
> 2. Use rufus and this guide: http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html
> -Murphy's ISO is preconfigured for UEFI install, no need to use the special windows steps
> 3. Go to BIOS setting and disable UEFI (set mode to other OS, delete key etc) - Make sure CSM is activated.
> 4. Boot off the UEFI usb with the ISO and preconfigured as GPT installer
> 5. Install Windows (select version using Murphy's ISO)


One question before I give this a try, under sevenforums, instead of eightforums because I'm installing Windows 7 x64, they recommend to keep the SSD in 4 partitions. Is this necessary or can I change it to 1 partition?
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/186875-uefi-unified-extensible-firmware-interface-install-windows-7-a.html


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> I am at 2T. Right now I am memtesting 16-17-17-43-2T at 1.37v with DRAM 1.45 voltage during POST lol. At 16-16-16-42-1T could boot as well but the first seconds I started memtesting I started getting errors.
> I need really high voltage to get through training compared to what's relatively stable in OS ( right now I am at 90% coverage with no errors still), Currently I am not trying to get rock solid stable but to approximate to get some better timings and then go for stability. From what I see till now it might not be worth it if I can get fairly good results at 2666 with better timings at 1.2v though I need to spend much more time to be sure.
> 
> If I disable the above you mention just to get into os wouldn't that be problem? Since my final aim is stability
> Two posts above you mentioned again a file larger than 4GB? Since you say now that you are in UEFI mode I suppose you've resolved the issue?
> 
> Considering the image you uploaded I really don't see your problem except for if your input doesn't work even with non wireless?


Yeah I got it to boot finally. I tried a heard USB keyboard and hard USB mouse but nothing will post do I need to disable USB 3.0 or something?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> I am at 2T. Right now I am memtesting 16-17-17-43-2T at 1.37v with DRAM 1.45 voltage during POST lol. At 16-16-16-42-1T could boot as well but the first seconds I started memtesting I started getting errors.
> I need really high voltage to get through training compared to what's relatively stable in OS ( right now I am at 90% coverage with no errors still), Currently I am not trying to get rock solid stable but to approximate to get some better timings and then go for stability. From what I see till now it might not be worth it if I can get fairly good results at 2666 with better timings at 1.2v though I need to spend much more time to be sure.
> 
> If I disable the above you mention just to get into os wouldn't that be problem? Since my final aim is stability
> Two posts above you mentioned again a file larger than 4GB? Since you say now that you are in UEFI mode I suppose you've resolved the issue?
> 
> Considering the image you uploaded I really don't see your problem except for if your input doesn't work even with non wireless?


Yes, disabling the settings I mentioned is to get you into OS, eventual voltage is what the mem needs once in the OS. Staying at 2666 with tighter timings will require higher voltages at some point.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Yeah I got it to boot finally. I tried a heard USB keyboard and hard USB mouse but nothing will post do I need to disable USB 3.0 or something?


Nothing will post? Maybe you mean nothing will work?
I seriously had no issues installing win 8.1 from a bootable usb and I even used a usb3 port on the motherboard. I think usb3 drivers are loaded from BIOS and onwards.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Nothing will post? Maybe you mean nothing will work?
> I seriously had no issues installing win 8.1 from a bootable usb and I even used a usb3 port on the motherboard. I think usb3 drivers are loaded from BIOS and onwards.


Never thought I'd have issues installing Windows. Is this a bios issue. The keyboard and all devices work fine until this screen. Or should I re-download another is image.

Couldn't find rhe murphy78's image


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Never thought I'd have issues installing Windows. Is this a bios issue. The keyboard and all devices work fine until this screen. Or should I re-download another is image.
> 
> Couldn't find rhe murphy78's image


I out the USB key into the USB port that does the flags bios (USB 2.0) it seems to be working but how can I verify I'm in uefi mode?

Edit: says in call back EFI in boot environment mouse works in EFI mode though


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I out the USB key into the USB port that does the flags bios (USB 2.0) it seems to be working but how can I verify I'm in uefi mode?
> 
> Edit: says in call back EFI in boot environment mouse works in EFI mode though


Since you have made a bootable uefi win7 usb you should try following this guide over here:

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/186875-uefi-unified-extensible-firmware-interface-install-windows-7-a.html


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Since you have made a bootable uefi win7 usb you should try following this guide over here:
> 
> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/186875-uefi-unified-extensible-firmware-interface-install-windows-7-a.html


This just keeps getting better and better. After installing I just get blue screens. Am I cursed, or am doing something wrong. Never knew it would be this hard to install Windows.

Only driver I installed was raid. Will try reinstalling. It's possible it just had a bad install. Will keep you posted.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> This just keeps getting better and better. After installing I just get blue screens. Am I cursed, or am doing something wrong. Never knew it would be this hard to install Windows.


Did you keep the info of the BSoD?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 1. Download windows 7 ISO (I recommend murphy78's)
> 2. Use rufus and this guide: http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html
> -Murphy's ISO is preconfigured for UEFI install, no need to use the special windows steps
> 3. Go to BIOS setting and disable UEFI (set mode to other OS, delete key etc) - Make sure CSM is activated.
> 4. Boot off the UEFI usb with the ISO and preconfigured as GPT installer
> 5. Install Windows (select version using Murphy's ISO)


Ok, I got the murphy78's ISO, used Rufus to create a GPT partition scheme for UEFI computer, used a FAT32 file system, activated CSM, disabled UEFI, set mode to Other OS, deleted keys, booted into Windows 7 setup from the USB drive (all other drives are unhooked), got as far as where to install Windows 7, it recognized the XP941 drive
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 1. Download windows 7 ISO (I recommend murphy78's)
> 2. Use rufus and this guide: http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html
> -Murphy's ISO is preconfigured for UEFI install, no need to use the special windows steps
> 3. Go to BIOS setting and disable UEFI (set mode to other OS, delete key etc) - Make sure CSM is activated.
> 4. Boot off the UEFI usb with the ISO and preconfigured as GPT installer
> 5. Install Windows (select version using Murphy's ISO)


YOU ARE THE MAN! I finally got Windows 7 installed on this XP941. I don't understand why they try making this so difficult. In the manual for the MB, it specifically says you can use the included M.2 PCIe card to install an M.2 PCIe SSD and make it a boot device. If this is the case, then why is it so difficult?

Well, thanks a lot for the info. It's finally working. After Windows is installed on the SSD, do I need to change the BIOS settings back as they were, plug in my additional drives, and just set the SSD as my primary boot drive? I just want to make sure that whenever I hook my other drives up that this SSD doesn't disappear.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> This just keeps getting better and better. After installing I just get blue screens. Am I cursed, or am doing something wrong. Never knew it would be this hard to install Windows.
> 
> Only driver I installed was raid. Will try reinstalling. It's possible it just had a bad install. Will keep you posted.


it's not, it's that strange drive you are using.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's not, it's that strange drive you are using.


Ok well I am up and running in windows and loading updates.

One weird issue is this graphical error, when I move windows around its not smooth. They are leaving trails, did I not install a proper driver? I have the latest Nvidia Titan Drivers installed, and it just looks weird.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Ok well I am up and running in windows and loading updates.
> 
> One weird issue is this graphical error, when I move windows around its not smooth. They are leaving trails, did I not install a proper driver? I have the latest Nvidia Titan Drivers installed, and it just looks weird.


So, I used the Asus driver CD to install all the drivers, however, now I am trying to see which ones I need to update. When I go to the ASUS website they have:

Description Asmedia USB3.1/3.0 Driver V1.16.23.0 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
File Size 4.99 MBytesupdate 2015/02/04

When I install this I just go straight to a blue screen. is there something else I need to do? Not sure how to uninstall the previous driver / check before installing this.

Would love any input.


----------



## rolldog

I finally got mine running today, 2 days after I received the drive. It shouldn't be this difficult to install this as a boot drive since Asus lists it as one of the specs of this MB. I've been updating my drivers, but I didn't have to update anything in Windows 7 since the murphy78 ISO had all fixes and updates through Jan 2015 included in the ISO. After it installed, I plugged in all my other drives, went into the BIOS, changed things back, and set the "Windows Bootloader Drive" as my primary boot device. If you're getting blue screens, maybe something was wrong with the copy of Windows you installed.


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So, I used the Asus driver CD to install all the drivers, however, now I am trying to see which ones I need to update. When I go to the ASUS website they have:
> 
> Description Asmedia USB3.1/3.0 Driver V1.16.23.0 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> File Size 4.99 MBytesupdate 2015/02/04
> 
> When I install this I just go straight to a blue screen. is there something else I need to do? Not sure how to uninstall the previous driver / check before installing this.
> 
> Would love any input.


Are you removing them before attempting to upgrade.. Honestly i have never used drivers off of cds.. i am not sure why they are even included as many times they are outdated. You should always get them directly off the website. I would remove the current ones and then try to install the newest ones.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> Are you removing them before attempting to upgrade.. Honestly i have never used drivers off of cds.. i am not sure why they are even included as many times they are outdated. You should always get them directly off the website. I would remove the current ones and then try to install the newest ones.


Will retry now,

Windows wise, I keep getting these graphical glitches, I don't get this when I out my old Windows SSD in(weirdly it was from my x58 mobo)


Thanks to Praz, graphical errors are caused by "basic scheme" scheme being chosen and not aero


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So, I used the Asus driver CD to install all the drivers, however, now I am trying to see which ones I need to update. When I go to the ASUS website they have:
> 
> Description Asmedia USB3.1/3.0 Driver V1.16.23.0 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> File Size 4.99 MBytesupdate 2015/02/04
> 
> When I install this I just go straight to a blue screen. is there something else I need to do? Not sure how to uninstall the previous driver / check before installing this.
> 
> Would love any input.


if it's working, why in stall the "updated" driver? But you can uninstall the asmedia driver from "Program and Features" in the Control panel.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, I got the murphy78's ISO, used Rufus to create a GPT partition scheme for UEFI computer, used a FAT32 file system, activated CSM, disabled UEFI, set mode to Other OS, deleted keys, booted into Windows 7 setup from the USB drive (all other drives are unhooked), got as far as where to install Windows 7, it recognized the XP941 drive
> YOU ARE THE MAN! I finally got Windows 7 installed on this XP941. I don't understand why they try making this so difficult. In the manual for the MB, it specifically says you can use the included M.2 PCIe card to install an M.2 PCIe SSD and make it a boot device. If this is the case, then why is it so difficult?
> 
> Well, thanks a lot for the info. It's finally working. After Windows is installed on the SSD, do I need to change the BIOS settings back as they were, plug in my additional drives, and just set the SSD as my primary boot drive? I just want to make sure that whenever I hook my other drives up that this SSD doesn't disappear.


Set up your boot priority to the UEFI/windows boot manager (ssd name) and disable the rest.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Will retry now,
> 
> Windows wise, I keep getting these graphical glitches, I don't get this when I out my old Windows SSD in(weirdly it was from my x58 mobo)
> 
> 
> Thanks to Praz, graphical errors are caused by "basic scheme" scheme being chosen and not aero


Well, I just noticed something. Are you running SLI? This is Mt first system running SLI, and I have my GPUs in PCIEX16_1 & PCIEX16_3. In order to run the M.2 PCIe SSD, it should be installed in PCIEX16_5 and have the bandwidth set to x4. When you set it to x4, then PCIEX16_3 runs at x8, not x16 (assuming you're running an i7-5960X). When I was in the BIOS, went to Tool, GPU Post, it shows PCIEX16_3 yellowed out with an exclamation point next to it. In the top right, if I change PCIEX16_5 (the slot where the M.2 PCIe SSD is) from x4 mode to x8 Modex-AMI, then it shows my 2nd GPU fine, but the M.2 PCIe SSD will only run at x4.

Does anyone know if this M.2 PCIe SSD will run in slot PCIEX4_1? It's a PCIe 2.0 x4 slot, which is what it needs, but it seems like I read somewhere that it needed to be installed in slot 5. Any ideas?

Update: Nevermind, I don't think there's enough room to install this M.2 PCIe SSD in slot 2. My GPUs are dual slot which leaves no room for it to be installed at all. The card itself is screwed onto a PCI slot cover so I wonder if it would fit if I took the card off the slot cover? Asus sure didn't think this through very much when they designed the board.


----------



## inedenimadam

Just in case any body is as brave (stupid?) as I am.

The ASUS X99 Mosfet block from EK will not fit on the -A board, the chokes are too close! I could have sworn it would have fit....its only off by like 1-2mm. I mean, you can shove it and it will touch the mosfets...but it also touches each and every choke....

I might just machine 2-3mm off each side and try again.

Edit to add:

Has anybody else had problems taking a stable manual overclock over to offset? 4.5 @ 1.3 will run all day, all night, but if I switch to offset, even 1.35 fails within 30 minutes. Outside of long term energy consumption, are there any drawbacks to running this way?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just in case any body is as brave (stupid?) as I am.
> 
> The ASUS X99 Mosfet block from EK will not fit on the -A board, the chokes are too close! I could have sworn it would have fit....its only off by like 1-2mm. I mean, you can shove it and it will touch the mosfets...but it also touches each and every choke....
> 
> I might just machine 2-3mm off each side and try again.
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> Has anybody else had problems taking a stable manual overclock over to offset? 4.5 @ 1.3 will run all day, all night, but if I switch to offset, even 1.35 fails within 30 minutes. Outside of long term energy consumption, are there any drawbacks to running this way?


I can't test because everytime I go above 4.2 the processor stays at 4.2 or downclocks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I can't test because everytime I go above 4.2 the processor stays at 4.2 or downclocks.


ouch! bad sample or insufficient cooling?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ouch! bad sample or insufficient cooling?


I don't know, I have a H75 with PP Scythe GT1850. temps don't increase above 86.

I have downclock/stuck clocks in the BIOS CPU info, not windows.

4.2 @1.91v

Can anyone explain to me what is cache clock and how to optimize it for overclocking including the voltage?

Also, one last thing. Have anyone opened the VRM of this motherboard? I plan to change it with 17w/mk thermal pads.


----------



## rolldog

Since I finally got my XP941 working as my boot drive, I installed some of the drivers for the MB and first thing I did was set my multiplier to 43, cache max 43, cache min 38, Vcore 1.30, and it boots fine and seems to be stable so far. I also have my XP941 PCIe SSD slot running at x8. This thing is fast! I haven't even seen how high it'll go nor have I OC'd my memory yet. Oh, and I'm running an i7-5960X with all 8 cores at 43. Can't wait till tomorrow to finish installing everything else and tweaking the BIOS a little more.


----------



## SuperKW

Hey guys,

The SLI bridge comes with the board is so damn ugly and i want to replace it, is there any specific SLI bridge that works with my cards i can order ? the evga sli bridge sold out every where


----------



## Silent Scone

The ROG one does the trick. Doesn't look as fancy as the EVGA one but it's just a bridge at the end of the day.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just in case any body is as brave (stupid?) as I am.
> 
> The ASUS X99 Mosfet block from EK will not fit on the -A board, the chokes are too close! I could have sworn it would have fit....its only off by like 1-2mm. I mean, you can shove it and it will touch the mosfets...but it also touches each and every choke....
> 
> I might just machine 2-3mm off each side and try again.
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> Has anybody else had problems taking a stable manual overclock over to *offset*? 4.5 @ 1.3 will run all day, all night, but if I switch to offset, even 1.35 fails within 30 minutes. Outside of long term energy consumption, are there any drawbacks to running this way?


better off using adaptive for vcore and offset or fixed for Vcache. When you switch, enable CPU SVID (set to auto at least). you can leave Dram SVID disabled. THere's no reason to water cool the vrms on this MB.. unless it's just a cosmetic thing. A little air flow over them is all you really need.


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperKW*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> The SLI bridge comes with the board is so damn ugly and i want to replace it, is there any specific SLI bridge that works with my cards i can order ? the evga sli bridge sold out every where.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperKW*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> The SLI bridge comes with the board is so damn ugly and i want to replace it, is there any specific SLI bridge that works with my cards i can order ? the evga sli bridge sold out every where
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperKW*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> The SLI bridge comes with the board is so damn ugly and i want to replace it, is there any specific SLI bridge that works with my cards i can order ? the evga sli bridge sold out every where
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered the single EVGA Pro SLI bridge from Performance-PC's -- should arrive today or tomorrow. There was a rumor on one of the EVGA or NVIDIA forums that the more attractive "claw" SLI bridge was out (would not fit the 60 mm distance of using slots 1 and 3 any way) because they were redesigning them and another rumor that everyone that is out is waiting on their resupply which is being held up by the unions closing down the big west coast ports. Amazon's estimate on the "Pro" is the middle of next month.
> 
> I wish NVIDEA would make the "Claw" bridge in 60 mm in addition to their 40 and 80mm lengths, but unlikely since they expect a triple SLI with the cards side by side (40 mm between contacts) or if using double SLI that slots 1 and 4 are used which is a distance of 80 mm.
Click to expand...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just in case any body is as brave (stupid?) as I am.
> 
> The ASUS X99 Mosfet block from EK will not fit on the -A board, the chokes are too close! I could have sworn it would have fit....its only off by like 1-2mm. I mean, you can shove it and it will touch the mosfets...but it also touches each and every choke....
> 
> I might just machine 2-3mm off each side and try again.
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> Has anybody else had problems taking a stable manual overclock over to *offset*? 4.5 @ 1.3 will run all day, all night, but if I switch to offset, even 1.35 fails within 30 minutes. Outside of long term energy consumption, are there any drawbacks to running this way?
> 
> 
> 
> better off using adaptive for vcore and offset or fixed for Vcache. When you switch, enable CPU SVID (set to auto at least). you can leave Dram SVID disabled. THere's no reason to water cool the vrms on this MB.. unless it's just a cosmetic thing. A little air flow over them is all you really need.
Click to expand...

I was wanting to water cool them because I dont have an elegant way to get air to it, so yeah, mostly cosmetics. I am satisfied with my overclocks stability. Ran Aida64 beta overnight (10 hrs?)

1.301 Fixed Vcore
1.241 Fixed Vcache
1.888 VCCIN-LLC7
1.2 DRAM

100 Strap
45x CPU
43X Cache
2400 CL16

Its a pretty unimpressive overclock, but that is fine with me...for now. As I learn the platform, I will get brave. As for adaptive/offset: I know in previous overclocking scenarios, it was a matter of adding a combination of offset and turbo voltage until the loaded Vcore was the same. But I have had very little success on this -A board overclocking with offset or adaptive. Is there a suggested procedure for doing a perfect conversion? I would really love to idle below 1.3


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just in case any body is as brave (stupid?) as I am.
> 
> The ASUS X99 Mosfet block from EK will not fit on the -A board, the chokes are too close! I could have sworn it would have fit....its only off by like 1-2mm. I mean, you can shove it and it will touch the mosfets...but it also touches each and every choke....
> 
> I might just machine 2-3mm off each side and try again.
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> Has anybody else had problems taking a stable manual overclock over to offset? 4.5 @ 1.3 will run all day, all night, but if I switch to offset, even 1.35 fails within 30 minutes. Outside of long term energy consumption, are there any drawbacks to running this way?


I've found 100 strap very hard to get on my X99-A / 5820K. I'm using 125. and waiting for the next BIOS for some improved stability before giving it another go.

I found offset mode to get stability at a lower vcore, but you need to try combinations of vcore & vccsa which I also use in offset. As mentioned many times, more is not necessarily better, and the best setting windows are small and tedious to find but the effort will be rewarded. Keep notes of the tried combinations and results.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I was wanting to water cool them because I dont have an elegant way to get air to it, so yeah, mostly cosmetics. I am satisfied with my overclocks stability. Ran Aida64 beta overnight (10 hrs?)
> 
> 1.301 Fixed Vcore
> 1.241 Fixed Vcache
> 1.888 VCCIN-LLC7
> 1.2 DRAM
> 
> 100 Strap
> 45x CPU
> 43X Cache
> 2400 CL16
> 
> Its a pretty unimpressive overclock, but that is fine with me...for now. As I learn the platform, I will get brave. As for adaptive/offset: I know in previous overclocking scenarios, it was a matter of adding a combination of offset and turbo voltage until the loaded Vcore was the same. But I have had very little success on this -A board overclocking with offset or adaptive. Is there a suggested procedure for doing a perfect conversion? I would really love to idle below 1.3


erm.. 4.5 is what? a 50=% OC? I wouldn't call it unimpressive.









the total adaptive vcore is shown in the fiels below the two where you enter values. If you set 5mV offset and 1.296 additional turbo, it should do the same load volts. set CPU SVID to auto.


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've found 100 strap very hard to get on my X99-A / 5820K. I'm using 125. and waiting for the next BIOS for some improved stability before giving it another go.
> 
> I found offset mode to get stability at a lower vcore, but you need to try combinations of vcore & vccsa which I also use in offset. As mentioned many times, more is not necessarily better, and the best setting windows are small and tedious to find but the effort will be rewarded. Keep notes of the tried combinations and results.


What is wrong with using a 125 strap vs. 100 OR a 33 multiplier vs 44 - why is one better than the other?


----------



## Silent Scone

Neither. Used to reap benefits using higher straps on X79 through PLL. But there is no such gains here. Use whatever strap is recommended for the DRAM frequency you wish to run.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> What is wrong with using a 125 strap vs. 100 OR a 33 multiplier vs 44 - why is one better than the other?


Just an exploration, and the possibility of getting DDR4-3200. We're at the zone of diminishing returns







.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm.. 4.5 is what? a 50=% OC? I wouldn't call in unimpressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the total adaptive vcore is shown in the fiels below the two where you enter values. If you set 5mV offset and 1.296 additional turbo, it should do the same load volts. set CPU SVID to auto.


I assume you meant +.296 turbo and .005 offset, which sounds great, and exactly my line of thinking, but it hard locks just after post. I am coming from an Ivy Bridge K processor, and that was exactly how I overclocked.

Hard locks every time.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I assume you meant +.296 turbo and .005 offset, which sounds great, and exactly my line of thinking, but it hard locks just after post. I am coming from an Ivy Bridge K processor, and that was exactly how I overclocked.
> 
> Hard locks every time.


Additional Turbo is the exact value that is applied to Vcore when in load. It is not a value that it is added to the stock turbo voltage. It overrides it. So as Jpmboy stated you need to enter 1.296 in this field to get a total of 1.301v including a +5mv offset


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you set 5mV offset and 1.296 additional turbo, it should do the same load volts. set CPU SVID to auto.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Additional Turbo is the exact value that is applied to Vcore when in load. It is not a value that it is added to the stock turbo voltage. It overrides it. So as Jpmboy stated you need to enter 1.296 in this field to get a total of 1.301v including a +5mv offset


I dont know why it took me two people telling me that to get it through. I kept reading it like ivy additional turbo

Got to the desktop, same loaded vcore as manual mode







, but hard locked in Aida


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperKW*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> The SLI bridge comes with the board is so damn ugly and i want to replace it, is there any specific SLI bridge that works with my cards i can order ? the evga sli bridge sold out every where


I agree. My cards are in slots 1 & 3, and I can't seem to find a decent SLI bridge to replace the one with the MB. It must have something to do with the 20,000 members of International Longshore and Warehouse Union. Their contracts expired and until they can negotiate a better pay rate, ships on the West Coast, full of cargo, have been piling up. Everyone is on strike at the busiest terminals in the country, and tons of items are sitting on barges dead in the water until the unions renegotiate their contracts.

http://thehill.com/policy/transportation/229724-ports-want-labor-resolution


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont know why it took me two people telling me that to get it through. I kept reading it like ivy additional turbo
> 
> Got to the desktop, same loaded vcore as manual mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but hard locked in Aida


The only setting you changed from when you were stable in AIDA, was the adaptive on Vcore in the same max values?
Did you monitor your Voltages under load? Did you change your cache from fixed to offset as well?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont know why it took me two people telling me that to get it through. I kept reading it like ivy additional turbo
> 
> Got to the desktop, same loaded vcore as manual mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but hard locked in Aida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only setting you changed from when you were stable in AIDA, was the adaptive on Vcore in the same max values?
> Did you monitor your Voltages under load? Did you change your cache from fixed to offset as well?
Click to expand...











indeed, and i was not monitoring cache voltage.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Set up your boot priority to the UEFI/windows boot manager (ssd name) and disable the rest.


Thanks for your help. From all the posts I read about how to setup the XP941 as a boot drive and all the conflicting opinions, your advice was easy to do and it worked on the first try. I really appreciate it.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed, and i was not monitoring cache voltage.


You should give your Vcache a bit of attention too I think. Just to mention 1.246v at 43x at least for me is a far away dream lol. Personally I seem to hit a wall at 41x at 1.3v (+350 offset). I don't seem to be able to hit x42 stable even at 1.35v, tuning VCCSA also.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The ROG one does the trick. Doesn't look as fancy as the EVGA one but it's just a bridge at the end of the day.


I j Ijust remembered that I still have the bridge that came with my Maximus VI Formula ROG MB. Assuming it's the right length, it should work, right? This is my first SLI setup, so I have a question. The other bridge is for a dual SLI vs the one that came with my X99-Deluxe, which is a 2 way/3 way bridge. If I use a dual SLI bridge, does it matter which connectors I use on the cards? Can I attach it to the connectors closest to the slot covers or the connection next to it, or does it have to be hooked up to one specifically?


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I j Ijust remembered that I still have the bridge that came with my Maximus VI Formula ROG MB. Assuming it's the right length, it should work, right? This is my first SLI setup, so I have a question. The other bridge is for a dual SLI vs the one that came with my X99-Deluxe, which is a 2 way/3 way bridge. If I use a dual SLI bridge, does it matter which connectors I use on the cards? Can I attach it to the connectors closest to the slot covers or the connection next to it, or does it have to be hooked up to one specifically?


As far as I am concerned in a 2-way sli setup it doesn't matter to which connector you are placing the bridge in case you have cards with double connectors.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont know why it took me two people telling me that to get it through. I kept reading it like ivy additional turbo
> 
> Got to the desktop, same loaded vcore as manual mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but hard locked in Aida


what/how did you set Vcache?
cpu svid on Auto?? also try to disable sleep states, vr fault - disabled, vrm efficiency - high performance

as a (rough) guide:

150208150308.zip 2705k .zip file


----------



## inedenimadam

thanks again gents!

It looks like it was a PEBCAK issue, and it appears to be stabilizing.

You were right NYD117, my cache was too low. I tested overnight at 1.29 fixed, but I was trying to stabilize with 1.24 offset because it was late last when I jotted down those numbers in my notebook, and sometimes my 9s look like my 4s.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> thanks again gents!
> 
> It looks like it was a PEBCAK issue, and it appears to be stabilizing.
> 
> You were right NYD117, my cache was too low. I tested overnight at 1.29 fixed, but I was trying to stabilize with 1.24 offset because it was late last when I jotted down those numbers in my notebook, and sometimes my 9s look like my 4s.


Nice to hear you are getting it sorted out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Just my 2 cents, but for some reason I find that offset cache seems to like a little more mV than fixed... may be related to ram frequency. not sure. It's just not as happy with dynamic voltage control as the core.
Works fine, just a little different.


----------



## inedenimadam

only 30 minutes in, but seems to be working out just fine


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> You should give your Vcache a bit of attention too I think. Just to mention 1.246v at 43x at least for me is a far away dream lol. Personally I seem to hit a wall at 41x at 1.2v (+350 offset). I don't seem to be able to hit x42 stable even at 1.35v, tuning VCCSA also.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just my 2 cents, but for some reason I find that offset cache seems to like a little more mV than fixed... may be related to ram frequency. not sure. It's just not as happy with dynamic voltage control as the core.
> Works fine, just a little different.


I'm running a 0.46 vcache offset which gives me just under 1.4v vcache at full stress, I think a bit high for 4.3GHz but seems to be the only way to get a consistently stable boot.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just my 2 cents, but for some reason I find that offset cache seems to like a little more mV than fixed... may be related to ram frequency. not sure. It's just not as happy with dynamic voltage control as the core.
> Works fine, just a little different.


Very nice info. I'll test this out for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> only 30 minutes in, but seems to be working out just fine


Not that I have something personal against AIDA stress test but I find it very forgiving in many cases. After you finish with it you should try at least some encoding in Realbench in my opinion, provided the amount of time you want to devote in the stability insurance. What's more important to you? If you do some work and one moment the PC decides to freeze/restart/BSoD you might find yourself in distress.
In case you don't mind this happening in the near future (and if it happens you can still tweak the system to fix it) then you might save some time skipping excessive stability testing. You should still give it a try with software that people in this thread propose such as Realbench, AIDA,HCI Memtest etc. and avoid Prime95 and LInX which use AVX2 because the only think they'll actually do is to get you extreme temperatures especially when you are using adaptive voltage where you won't even control the max Vcore fed to the CPU if I recall correctly.


----------



## malik22

Hello guys im building a new x99 system to go with my amd 295x2 with a 5820k im stuck between the asus x99-s and x99-a which do you guys suggest?


----------



## kamyk155

Guys I have another problem but this time it could be a compatibility problem RVE and Crucial MX100 512GB.
I have few HDDs and SSDs in my computer. Samsung 840 SSD 120 for system and Crucial MX100 512GB for instaled games - rest of HDDs for other stuff.
My Crucial MX100 disappeared twice in last two-three weeks. I read today a lot in google about problem with crucials m4 / 500 / 550 / mx100. Most of them disappear at start of computer and show - no boot drive. My crucial is for instaled games only and he disappear when copying data from drive to drive (first time) and today when I play game. Only thing I can do is power off and on again computer and I see crucial again (in bios and in system). Someone of you guys hear about this problem ? I have this SDD from June 2014 - then I had RIVE x79 and 4930k and totally no problems at all.
Sorry for my bad English.....


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm running a 0.46 vcache offset which gives me just under 1.4v vcache at full stress, I think a bit high for 4.3GHz but seems to be the only way to get a consistently stable boot.


Not all that high. between 1.35 and 1.4v seems to be about the norm for 4.4Ghz and above. I can flash bench at 4.6 with 1.4v but that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Realbench


RealBench crashes my machine at stock. Same Nvidia driver crash at exit. Like clockwork.

Not interested in hammering my GPUs at this time either.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> RealBench crashes my machine at stock. Same Nvidia driver crash at exit. Like clockwork.
> 
> Not interested in hammering my GPUs at this time either.


that's the flaw in realbench... I'll test my gpu stability separately please. XTU stability is a good one... and I really think HCI memtest is very good at testing more than just your ram.


----------



## SuperKW

Hey guys,

The SLI bridge comes with the board is so damn ugly and i want to replace it, is there any specific SLI bridge that works with my cards i can order ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> I ordered the single EVGA Pro SLI bridge from Performance-PC's -- should arrive today or tomorrow. There was a rumor on one of the EVGA or NVIDIA forums that the more attractive "claw" SLI bridge was out (would not fit the 60 mm distance of using slots 1 and 3 any way) because they were redesigning them and another rumor that everyone that is out is waiting on their resupply which is being held up by the unions closing down the big west coast ports. Amazon's estimate on the "Pro" is the middle of next month.
> 
> I wish NVIDEA would make the "Claw" bridge in 60 mm in addition to their 40 and 80mm lengths, but unlikely since they expect a triple SLI with the cards side by side (40 mm between contacts) or if using double SLI that slots 1 and 4 are used which is a distance of 80 mm.


I Just ordered the 2 way bridge from Preformance PC









Thanks for the info Mike


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> RealBench crashes my machine at stock. Same Nvidia driver crash at exit. Like clockwork.
> 
> Not interested in hammering my GPUs at this time either.
> 
> 
> 
> that's the flaw in realbench... I'll test my gpu stability separately please. XTU stability is a good one... and I really think HCI memtest is very good at testing more than just your ram.
Click to expand...

HCI is awesome, albeit a pain to get rolling with larger handfuls of RAM. XTU always left me missing about .015 on Ivy. Aida too, left me a bit short of stable on Ivy.

We really dont have a go to like P95 anymore do we??


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> We really dont have a go to like P95 anymore do we??


Hello

Prime hasn't been the go-to for several years if the goal was to use programs that tasked all the subsystems of the build.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> HCI is awesome, albeit a pain to get rolling with larger handfuls of RAM. XTU always left me missing about .015 on Ivy. Aida too, left me a bit short of stable on Ivy.
> 
> We really dont have a go to like P95 anymore do we??


if you get memtest pro ($5) Praz posted a bat file which opens the number of instances you want with the ram spread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> Prime hasn't been the go-to for several years if the goal was to use programs that tasked all the subsystems of the build.


That's for sure. I stuck with it (for no reason) thru IVY-E and it still would not trip up the OC, whereas a component of Chimera would every time until I got the ram squeaky clean.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just my 2 cents, but for some reason I find that offset cache seems to like a little more mV than fixed... may be related to ram frequency. not sure. It's just not as happy with dynamic voltage control as the core.
> Works fine, just a little different.


On your remark I did some testing and sure enough, I was able to get a 4.42GHz NB which I had not been able to in offset mode. I did have to set the vcache value to 1.43 for although it would boot even with 1.39 Windows would freeze shortly after booting. 1.43v seems the low value for my setup at this frequency.

Thanks for the tip!









EDIT: I forgot to add that I was using a .46v offset for 4.3GHz which was .06v above the magenta warning threshold in the BIOS, whereas the 1.43v manual for 4.42GHz is only .03v above the magenta threshold.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you get memtest pro ($5) Praz posted a bat file which opens the number of instances you want with the ram spread.
> That's for sure. I stuck with it (for no reason) thru IVY-E and it still would not trip up the OC, whereas a component of Chimera would every time until I got the ram squeaky clean.


I remember when you struck me down for telling you not to use Prime


----------



## TK421

Everytime I go beyond 2600mhz my memory amount read in the BIOS becomes smaller? Is this normal?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Everytime I go beyond 2600mhz my memory amount read in the BIOS becomes smaller? Is this normal?


Yes it is - the memory isn't stable, some ranks are failing training and being dropped.

Likely the settings you are applying need some tuning (strap used, voltages, timings etc) or the modules/CPU isn't capable.

-Raja


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you get memtest pro ($5) Praz posted a bat file which opens the number of instances you want with the ram spread.


Searched for the above bat file....found just about everything else...link?

Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Searched for the above bat file....found just about everything else...link?
> 
> Thanks!


 memtest16.txt 0k .txt file


this is edited for 16 threads with 768mb per. edit the test file to what your rig needs, change txt to ".bat" and place in the memtest pro folder. double click and you're good to go.

(we can't post bat files directly - TOS violation. either need to zip them or change the file type)


----------



## NYD117

Well I've been messing around a little with VBScript and made a little script that will automatically launch a defined number of HCI memtest instances(The free one which includes a pop-up before setting the desired RAM amount, and a pop up after the test is launched), set a defined number of MBs to test, start the test for each instance and tile the window instances on the screen.

Is anyone interested in trying this out? With my configuration the end result is this as an example:

(number of instances and MBs are configurable)



It does work only with the Free edition currently.
Do you think I should publish the code, or there might be ethical reasons(considering it automates the free version)?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Well I've been messing around a little with VBScript and made a little script that will automatically launch a defined number of HCI memtest instances(The free one which includes a pop-up before setting the desired RAM amount, and a pop up after the test is launched), set a defined number of MBs to test, start the test for each instance and tile the window instances on the screen.
> 
> Is anyone interested in trying this out? With my configuration the end result is this as an example:
> 
> (number of instances and MBs are configurable)
> 
> It does work only with the Free edition currently.
> Do you think I should publish the code, or there might be ethical reasons(considering it automates the free version)?


I wouldn't publish the code out of kindness for the developer, seeing as it's a feature of the pro version.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I wouldn't publish the code out of kindness for the developer, seeing as it's a feature of the pro version.


That's what I thought as well, though it is not the only feature of the PRO edition and just saves some amount of time to the user by doing the exact same procedure he would do.
Nevertheless it technically adds a certain feature to the free version so that's why I am hesitant.


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> memtest16.txt 0k .txt file
> 
> 
> this is edited for 16 threads with 768mb per. edit the test file to what your rig needs, change txt to ".bat" and place in the memtest pro folder. double click and you're good to go.
> 
> (we can't post bat files directly - TOS violation. either need to zip them or change the file type)


Much obliged! Precisely what I needed...

Building a 5960XX99 Deluxe rig....stay tuna'd...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> That's what I thought as well, though it is not the only feature of the PRO edition and just saves some amount of time to the user by doing the exact same procedure he would do.
> Nevertheless it technically adds a certain feature to the free version so that's why I am hesitant.


well - actually it's not a feature "of" the free version, so I do not think it's a problem to post what you did. (for free







)

but the tile them out aspect is very nice! how about a script that does the same for the pro version?


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well - actually it's not a feature "of" the free version, so I do not think it's a problem to post what you did. (for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> but the tile them out aspect is very nice! how about a script that does the same for the pro version?


I need to think about publishing this script a bit more. More opinions on the matter would be nice xD.
It's not really complicated it's very simple actually. My only doubt is the moral aspect.

Now about the PRO version since I do not own it I am not familiar with the way it behaves. If you could tell me what exactly happens when you open each instance I suppose I could do something about it
Realistically I suppose when a PRO instance is launched there are no pop ups etc right? You just open an instance you type in value, press start then proceed with the next one?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> I need to think about publishing this script a bit more. More opinions on the matter would be nice xD.
> It's not really complicated it's very simple actually. My only doubt is the moral aspect.
> 
> Now about the PRO version since I do not own it I am not familiar with the way it behaves. If you could tell me what exactly happens when you open each instance I suppose I could do something about it
> Realistically I suppose when a PRO instance is launched there are no pop ups etc right? You just open an instance you type in value, press start then proceed with the next one?


yeah, just no pop-ups. Pro costs $5. IMO, cheap for what it does so well.


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> memtest16.txt 0k .txt file
> 
> 
> this is edited for 16 threads with 768mb per. edit the test file to what your rig needs, change txt to ".bat" and place in the memtest pro folder. double click and you're good to go.
> 
> (we can't post bat files directly - TOS violation. either need to zip them or change the file type)


I've put this file in my memtest pro folder and it starts the memtest pro versions, but the memory amount is not predefined and I have to type it on every instance.


----------



## NYD117

Yeah $5 is not a big deal for the features it adds. I just have not bothered getting it yet.

So regarding the script about the PRO version would you mind helping me out a bit with making it work since I do not own it right now?

I am posting the code of the script below. You just need to open a .txt file in notepad, paste the code and then rename the .txt to .vbs . Just be sure to place it in the same folder with memTestPro.exe

In case you get an error that states the file cannot be found, try including the absolute path to the exe instead of '.\memTestPro.exe'. You can also set the number of instances by changing the values in the *For* loop (0 to 15=16 Loops | 0 to 3=4 Loops etc.)

I am using the parameters that *Praz* has included in his batch file so I hope this will just get it going. This code is optimised for 16 instances 927 MB each. Change 927 in the script to whatever you prefer.

*SCRIPT FOR THE PRO VERSION*

Code:



Code:


Dim shell
Set shell = CreateObject("Shell.Application")
Set WshShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")

WScript.Echo "Starting..Will now minimize all windows"
wshshell.sendkeys " %+{Esc}"
Wscript.Sleep 1000

shell.MinimizeAll

For count = 0 to 15

WshShell.Run""".\memTestPro.exe""  /t927"

Next

Wscript.Sleep 1000
shell.TileVertically

WScript.Echo "Operation Finished."


----------



## mercanteinfiera

everything connected and i get a 00 q code message...where to restart?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> everything connected and i get a 00 q code message...where to restart?


Check EPS_12V seated firmly connector and check CPU socket for bent pins. If not those two, you will need to supply more info on the system.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

the motherboard started beofre now nothing

asus strix video card in on express one.
ram seems ok


----------



## mercanteinfiera

now code 08 mouse and keyboard are ok, nothing on the screen


----------



## [email protected]

Clear CMOS and try again. if that does not work:

Write out a single post listing all parts used, and the history of the system (overclocked etc). Go into depth as much as you can. Hard to debug something with such brief and sporadic info.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

a lot of information are on my first post here

i can supply now photos an d video


----------



## [email protected]

Thats a bit better









Take the board out of the case and set it up on a non conductive surface - check to see if the cooler is not bending the board. Also assume you checked the CPU socket for bent pins?

Sounds like this is your first build - I really would recommend you get someone to help you locally.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> I've put this file in my memtest pro folder and it starts the memtest pro versions, but the memory amount is not predefined and I have to type it on every instance.


edit the "768" to teh ram amout you want in each open instance then try the bat file again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Yeah $5 is not a big deal for the features it adds. I just have not bothered getting it yet.
> 
> So regarding the script about the PRO version would you mind helping me out a bit with making it work since I do not own it right now?
> 
> I am posting the code of the script below. You just need to open a .txt file in notepad, paste the code and then rename the .txt to .vbs . Just be sure to place it in the same folder with memTestPro.exe
> 
> In case you get an error that states the file cannot be found, try including the absolute path to the exe instead of '.\memTestPro.exe'. You can also set the number of instances by changing the values in the *For* loop (0 to 15=16 Loops | 0 to 3=4 Loops etc.)
> 
> I am using the parameters that *Praz* has included in his batch file so I hope this will just get it going. This code is optimised for 16 instances 927 MB each. Change 927 in the script to whatever you prefer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *SCRIPT FOR THE PRO VERSION*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Dim shell
> Set shell = CreateObject("Shell.Application")
> Set WshShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
> 
> WScript.Echo "Starting..Will now minimize all windows"
> wshshell.sendkeys " %+{Esc}"
> Wscript.Sleep 1000
> 
> shell.MinimizeAll
> 
> For count = 0 to 15
> 
> WshShell.Run""".\memTestPro.exe""  /t927"
> 
> Next
> 
> Wscript.Sleep 1000
> shell.TileVertically
> 
> WScript.Echo "Operation Finished."


Super!! +1


----------



## mercanteinfiera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Thats a bit better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the board out of the case and set it up on a non conductive surface - check to see if the cooler is not bending the board. Also assume you checked the CPU socket for bent pins?
> 
> Sounds like this is your first build - I really would recommend you get someone to help you locally.


ù

ok


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Super!! +1


Glad it worked out.









If you happen to come across any bugs please let me know.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

i have removed motherboard form chassis
It seems ad it was before
I can provide photos (thermal past was not so much) But i think mobo is ok...


----------



## mercanteinfiera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Thats a bit better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the board out of the case and set it up on a non conductive surface - check to see if the cooler is not bending the board. Also assume you checked the CPU socket for bent pins?
> 
> Sounds like this is your first build - I really would recommend you get someone to help you locally.


everything disssasmbled
no issue to the socket apparntly


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Glad it worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you happen to come across any bugs please let me know.


well... for some reason it's not tiling them out...? (win7)


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well... for some reason it's not tiling them out...? (win7)


Do you get the pop up indicating: Operation finished?
It simply spawns them one on top of another?

Try increasing the Sleep time by 2000-3000ms before the shell.TileVertically method.
It wouldn't hurt adding Wscript.Sleep 1000 between the tiling method and the WScript.Echo "Operation Finished." as well.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Do you get the pop up indicating: Operation finished?
> It simply spawns them one on top of another?
> 
> Try increasing the Sleep time by 2000-3000ms before the shell.TileVertically method.
> It wouldn't hurt adding Wscript.Sleep 1000 between the tiling method and the WScript.Echo "Operation Finished." as well.


If none of the above works, could you alter the path to ./memtest.exe and test the script with the free version? (It should just spawn the instances with their popups and arrange the popups not start memtests) If it does not arrange the free version either, I need to look further if there is some problem in win7

Edit: After some observations I realised that it would be better to loosen a bit the sleep times so that the stack unfolds normally.(I suppose trying to launch 16 instances might be a bit slower than 12 in general)

Code:



Code:


Dim shell
Set shell = CreateObject("Shell.Application")
Set WshShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")

WScript.Echo "Starting..Will now minimize all windows"
wshshell.sendkeys " %+{Esc}"
Wscript.Sleep 1000

shell.MinimizeAll

For count = 0 to 15

WshShell.Run""".\memTestPro.exe""  /t927"

Next

Wscript.Sleep 3000
shell.TileVertically
Wscript.Sleep 5000

WScript.Echo "Operation Finished."

Wscript.Sleep 3000 before shell.TileVertically or even higher than that.
If something goes wrong in opening all the predefined instances, I would add a Wscript.Sleep 1000 inside the For a line just before Next

P.S.
I tried this on my win7 laptop and it tiles them correctly.


----------



## INTERSTELLAR

So I was thinking of getting the ATX deluxe 2011 motherboard. Any thoughts on if this is a good motherboard? I'm also split between a 5820K and a 5930k.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INTERSTELLAR*
> 
> So I was thinking of getting the ATX deluxe 2011 motherboard. Any thoughts on if this is a good motherboard? I'm also split between a 5820K and a 5930k.


great board. how many gpus are you going to run? other pcie requirements?


----------



## INTERSTELLAR

a GTX 780 and planning to pick up another one after i get a new board. Need a good lasting board for at least 5 years


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INTERSTELLAR*
> 
> a GTX 780 and planning to pick up another one after i get a new board. Need a good lasting board for at least 5 years


Deluxe with a 5820k will be a great combo, no need for the 5930k, its just wasted money for maybe ~1% fps gain. It has been hashed out all over the internet, but at this point x8 on the second card instead of x16 doesn't matter for gamers.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INTERSTELLAR*
> 
> a GTX 780 and planning to pick up another one after i get a new board. Need a good lasting board for at least 5 years


inedenimadam is right. Unless you want to go for 4-way in the future you should get the 5820k. Deluxe won't even support 4-way anyways.
I suppose you'll be overclocking so stock clocks won't be an issue. 5930k has a bit higher stock clocks which could do a bit better for a daily usage in case you are not overclocking but nothing impressive from both.


----------



## INTERSTELLAR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Deluxe with a 5820k will be a great combo, no need for the 5930k, its just wasted money for maybe ~1% fps gain. It has been hashed out all over the internet, but at this point x8 on the second card instead of x16 doesn't matter for gamers.


is there really no difference between the two?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> inedenimadam is right. Unless you want to go for 4-way in the future you should get the 5820k. Deluxe won't even support 4-way anyways.
> I suppose you'll be overclocking so stock clocks won't be an issue. 5930k has a bit higher stock clocks which could do a bit better for a daily usage in case you are not overclocking but nothing impressive from both.


Ill probably never go beyond 2 GPU's unless the price is right. I will be planning on doing an OC to 4-4.5ghz depending on what the temps will bring.

then i was gonna do some 16gb ddr4 3000Mhz ram from kingston. should I go higher end CPU for a future 4k monitor?


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INTERSTELLAR*
> 
> is there really no difference between the two?


The only difference are the stock clocks and the different lane configuration.
5820k 3.3/3.6 Turbo and 28 PCIE lanes | 5930k 3.5 3.7 Turbo and 40 PCIE lanes.

With the Deluxe you would be able to run 3-way x8/x8/x8 with or without M.2 x4 on a 5820k
and x16/x16/x8 without M.2 OR x8/x8/x8 with M.2 on a 5930k.

Other than that they are actually the same.


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INTERSTELLAR*
> 
> is there really no difference between the two?
> Ill probably never go beyond 2 GPU's unless the price is right. I will be planning on doing an OC to 4-4.5ghz depending on what the temps will bring.
> 
> then i was gonna do some 16gb ddr4 3000Mhz ram from kingston. should I go higher end CPU for a future 4k monitor?


IF you want a super easy OC midway in your range, without dealing with blue screens and reboots, changing voltages, etc. -- try the 4.2 GHz OC Tutorial at the beginning of this entire thread -- takes about 3 minutes and appears foolproof. My CPU temps stay around 37-40C. As for powering a future 4K monitor, methinks that is more the result of the GPU(s) than the CPU. I await a 4K monitor in the future, but as per www.thewirecutter.com, the best 4K monitor is not yet out there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> If none of the above works, could you alter the path to ./memtest.exe and test the script with the free version? (It should just spawn the instances with their popups and arrange the popups not start memtests) If it does not arrange the free version either, I need to look further if there is some problem in win7
> 
> Edit: After some observations I realised that it would be better to loosen a bit the sleep times so that the stack unfolds normally.(I suppose trying to launch 16 instances might be a bit slower than 12 in general)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Dim shell
> Set shell = CreateObject("Shell.Application")
> Set WshShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
> 
> WScript.Echo "Starting..Will now minimize all windows"
> wshshell.sendkeys " %+{Esc}"
> Wscript.Sleep 1000
> 
> shell.MinimizeAll
> 
> For count = 0 to 15
> 
> WshShell.Run""".\memTestPro.exe""  /t927"
> 
> Next
> 
> Wscript.Sleep 3000
> shell.TileVertically
> Wscript.Sleep 5000
> 
> WScript.Echo "Operation Finished."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wscript.Sleep 3000 before shell.TileVertically or even higher than that.
> If something goes wrong in opening all the predefined instances, I would add a Wscript.Sleep 1000 inside the For a line just before Next
> 
> P.S.
> I tried this on my win7 laptop and it tiles them correctly.


lol - getting closer, but a few remained stacked. no worries. it's helpful as is.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - getting closer, but a few remained stacked. no worries. it's helpful as is.


xD, I suppose you could try even higher sleep time before the tiling method.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - getting closer, but a few remained stacked. no worries. it's helpful as is.


That singularity at the right of your screen is affecting the window gravitational pull coefficient ...









One slight disadvantage of the manual vcache mode is it's always at that level and doesn't get throttled down at low CPU usage, not a big deal., unless does that have an effect on CPU / chip longevity?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I remember when you struck me down for telling you not to use Prime












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> That singularity at the right of your screen is affecting the window gravitational pull coefficient ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One slight disadvantage of the manual vcache mode is it's always at that level and doesn't get throttled down at low CPU usage, not a big deal., unless does that have an effect on CPU / chip longevity?


IDK, the the voltage is held constant, not the cache freq.. so current is reduced. Voltage just sitting there is not a worry. I don't think its' any better or worse either way for service life (offset or fixed)

those damn singularities!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INTERSTELLAR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Deluxe with a 5820k will be a great combo, no need for the 5930k, its just wasted money for maybe ~1% fps gain. It has been hashed out all over the internet, but at this point x8 on the second card instead of x16 doesn't matter for gamers.
> 
> 
> 
> is there really no difference between the two?
Click to expand...

not for what you need
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INTERSTELLAR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> inedenimadam is right. Unless you want to go for 4-way in the future you should get the 5820k. Deluxe won't even support 4-way anyways.
> I suppose you'll be overclocking so stock clocks won't be an issue. 5930k has a bit higher stock clocks which could do a bit better for a daily usage in case you are not overclocking but nothing impressive from both.
> 
> 
> 
> Ill probably never go beyond 2 GPU's unless the price is right. I will be planning on doing an OC to 4-4.5ghz depending on what the temps will bring.
> 
> then i was gonna do some 16gb ddr4 3000Mhz ram from kingston. should I go higher end CPU for a future 4k monitor?
Click to expand...

NYD117 hit it on the head. unless you are planning 3 way with pcie drives, or 4 way, the 5930k doesnt make sense. Actually, I fail to see any gamimg situation that it makes sense, if you are going quad gpu, more than likely you are in the price bracket for a 8 core, and would make better use of the power for benching. But for 4k games (what I am doing right now







) the 5820k never breaks a sweat and makes the 980s the weakest link by a green mile.


----------



## INTERSTELLAR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> The only difference are the stock clocks and the different lane configuration.
> 5820k 3.3/3.6 Turbo and 28 PCIE lanes | 5930k 3.5 3.7 Turbo and 40 PCIE lanes.
> 
> With the Deluxe you would be able to run 3-way x8/x8/x8 with or without M.2 x4 on a 5820k
> and x16/x16/x8 without M.2 OR x8/x8/x8 with M.2 on a 5930k.
> 
> Other than that they are actually the same.


well that's good then! that will only save money for me to put to more ram. Is it tougher to overclock a 6 core vs a quad core?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INTERSTELLAR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> The only difference are the stock clocks and the different lane configuration.
> 5820k 3.3/3.6 Turbo and 28 PCIE lanes | 5930k 3.5 3.7 Turbo and 40 PCIE lanes.
> 
> With the Deluxe you would be able to run 3-way x8/x8/x8 with or without M.2 x4 on a 5820k
> and x16/x16/x8 without M.2 OR x8/x8/x8 with M.2 on a 5930k.
> 
> Other than that they are actually the same.
> 
> 
> 
> well that's good then! that will only save money for me to put to more ram. Is it tougher to overclock a 6 core vs a quad core?
Click to expand...

Yes, and hotter.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INTERSTELLAR*
> 
> well that's good then! that will only save money for me to put to more ram. Is it tougher to overclock a 6 core vs a quad core?


Generally, yes, about an 100-200 mhz decrease in potential OC for every 2 cores added to an quad core.

So, if a 4790k can do 4.6 ghz, then its 4.4 ghz on average for 5820k/5930k, and lower to 4.2-4 ghz for 5960x. moar cores = moar heat/current.


----------



## Silent Scone

And more odds


----------



## [email protected]

New article up at ROG for anyone that wants to learn more about overclocking obstacles in general:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57715-Overclocking-Tips-Part-Two

-Raja


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> New article up at ROG for anyone that wants to learn more about overclocking obstacles in general:
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57715-Overclocking-Tips-Part-Two
> 
> -Raja


Thanks good read


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> New article up at ROG for anyone that wants to learn more about overclocking obstacles in general:
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57715-Overclocking-Tips-Part-Two
> 
> -Raja


wouldn't happen to have a pdf version... please?


----------



## [email protected]

No, I didn't make one for this. May be adding more to it at some point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No, I didn't make one for this. May be adding more to it at some point.


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry about that. Just thought it best to keep this in forum format.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Sorry about that. Just thought it best to keep this in forum format.











eh, I'm just an old school reader.
thanks for the guide! Good reading.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh, I'm just an old school reader.
> thanks for the guide! Good reading.


Here you go!

OverclockingTips-PartTwo.pdf 268k .pdf file


----------



## Agenesis

AI suite/fan xpert sets all fans to 100% once the cpu temp reaches beyond 75c, is there a way to increase the limit or is it hard coded?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> AI suite/fan xpert sets all fans to 100% once the cpu temp reaches beyond 75c, is there a way to increase the limit or is it hard coded?


Seems impossible to bypass. Might have to throw your CPU fans on a case fan header.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Sorry about that. Just thought it best to keep this in forum format.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> AI suite/fan xpert sets all fans to 100% once the cpu temp reaches beyond 75c, is there a way to increase the limit or is it hard coded?


Use the BIOS QFan Control - gives you a graphical UI for precise fan control.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Use the BIOS QFan Control - gives you a graphical UI for precise fan control.


No matter what I set, when CPU temps hit 75C, the fans will hit 100%.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Seems impossible to bypass. Might have to throw your CPU fans on a case fan header.


Eh that's kinda backwards. They allow us to set various voltages up to dangerously high ln2 levels but when it comes to fans they want to babysit us.

It's such a robust feature too, what a shame.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

I went to a shop with a lab near my house
They told me harware is ok, no issues, but bios is going in loop?

why?

for my configuration they told 700v is too small as power supplier

anyway everything is working except isntalling windows...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> OverclockingTips-PartTwo.pdf 268k .pdf file


thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> I went to a shop with a lab near my house
> They told me harware is ok, no issues, but bios is going in loop?
> why?
> for my configuration they told 700v is too small as power supplier
> anyway everything is working except isntalling windows...


If you fillout rigbuilder (top right of every page) and then add the rig to your sig block (instruction link in my sig block) then we would know what gear you are using. otherwise... can't help.


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol they were probably referring to the memory training.

Worrying


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> edit the "768" to teh ram amout you want in each open instance then try the bat file again.
> 
> Super!! +1


Done that. Not working for me. Even the VBS script is not working. I have to manually set the mb in each box.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> Done that. Not working for me. Even the VBS script is not working. I have to manually set the mb in each box.


memtest PRO - right??


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> Done that. Not working for me. Even the VBS script is not working. I have to manually set the mb in each box.


Hello

Do you have the BAT file in the same folder as the EXE? Is so you have something wrong with the operating system or you are not using the Pro version.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> Done that. Not working for me. Even the VBS script is not working. I have to manually set the mb in each box.


Try to do the following to check when launching an .exe with parameters works in your system:

Create a shortcut of memTestPro.exe wherever you like right click on it->Properties at Target You'll see the path to the executable.

general example:

Drive_letter:\Whatever_folders_go_here\memTestPro.exe

try adding /t927 in the end

Drive_letter:\Whatever_folders_go_here\memTestPro.exe /t927

Click apply. Run the shortcut.

Tell us if it works this way.


----------



## TK421

Quick question on undervolting advice.

I lowered the voltage from 1.2v to 1.81v for my 5820K @4.2GHz, cache 1.175 @40.

What do you suggest would be the lowest volt that 5820Ks generally can sustain @4.2GHz?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quick question on undervolting advice.
> 
> I *"*lowered*"* the voltage from 1.2v to *1.81v* for my 5820K @4.2GHz, cache 1.175 @40.
> 
> What do you suggest would be the lowest volt that 5820Ks generally can sustain @4.2GHz?












I'd say it would widely vary from 1.1V to 1.25V.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quick question on undervolting advice.
> 
> I lowered the voltage from 1.2v to 1.81v for my 5820K @4.2GHz, cache 1.175 @40.
> 
> What do you suggest would be the lowest volt that 5820Ks generally can sustain @4.2GHz?


My 5820K can easily do 1.220V for 4.5Ghz, and 1.25V for 4.5Ghz Cache.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks!
> If you fillout rigbuilder (top right of every page) and then add the rig to your sig block (instruction link in my sig block) then we would know what gear you are using. otherwise... can't help.


done....









even if i cannot see my signature









I built up my rig but I cannot see it here.

done again


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Try to do the following to check when launching an .exe with parameters works in your system:
> 
> Create a shortcut of memTestPro.exe wherever you like right click on it->Properties at Target You'll see the path to the executable.
> 
> general example:
> 
> Drive_letter:\Whatever_folders_go_here\memTestPro.exe
> 
> try adding /t927 in the end
> 
> Drive_letter:\Whatever_folders_go_here\memTestPro.exe /t927
> 
> Click apply. Run the shortcut.
> 
> Tell us if it works this way.


I'm using the PRO version and the bat file is in the same folder as memtest pro. The 16 instances start with the bat file, also with the vbs script the memtest pro starts normally, but the only thing I cannot solve is the memory amount to be put automatically.

I've put the \t927 afer the " sign as in the screenshot below, but no joy again.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> I'm using the PRO version and the bat file is in the same folder as memtest pro. The 16 instances start with the bat file, also with the vbs script the memtest pro starts normally, but the only thing I cannot solve is the memory amount to be put automatically.
> 
> I've put the \t927 afer the " sign as in the screenshot below, but no joy again.


Yes, if you are creating a shortcut to a path that includes space, the OS will include quotes around the target path of the shortcut.
You've used the parameter correctly in the shortcut but for some reason your OS doesn't want to pass command line arguments to executables.
I am unaware of a system setting that might be causing this right now.

*EDIT:*I could give you an alternative script that would launch your instances with the values set and running if you wish, but it wouldn't solve your general problem with passing arguments to executables.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even if i cannot see my signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built up my rig but I cannot see it here.
> 
> done again


I do.. Zeus!


----------



## mercanteinfiera

i just can go into bios see the everything is right (it recognize every ram) but no way to install windwos via blueray with a dvd


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> i just can go into bios see the everything is right (it recognize every ram) but no way to install windwos via blueray with a dvd


?? my blue ray reader will read regular DVD's.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

mine too. is new.
i think is a bios loop due something different.
2 day without going out...

for the ram bios desplays a1 b1 c1 d1 g.skills 4x8 gb regulary


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ?? my blue ray reader will read regular DVD's.


Mine too. They all do.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

Mine too


----------



## NYD117

lol.

I don't get it. What's the actual problem here?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> mine too. is new.
> i think is a bios loop due something different.
> 2 day without going out...
> 
> for the ram bios desplays a1 b1 c1 d1 g.skills 4x8 gb regulary


insert the dvd. shut down (turn it off if yuou have to) clear cmos (clrcmos), go to bios and set your dvd drive as the first for boot priority. F10 to save and reboot. your dvd should work to load windows, you did connect all power and cables, DVD and a working HDD?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say it would widely vary from 1.1V to 1.25V.


Sorry, I meant 1.2v to 1.181.

Now running 1.69v @4.2GHz core and 1.1675v @42 cache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> My 5820K can easily do 1.220V for 4.5Ghz, and 1.25V for 4.5Ghz Cache.


My H75 will never cope with that ._.

On the topic of heat and power consumption, will any everyday program/games come close to Prime95 small FFTs?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Sorry, I meant 1.2v to *1.81*.
> 
> Now running *1.69v* @4.2GHz core and *1.675v* @42 cache
> My H75 will never cope with that ._.
> 
> On the topic of heat and power consumption, will any everyday program/games come close to Prime95 small FFTs?












No, nothing will come close to small ffts.


----------



## NYD117

O.O Jesus


----------



## mercanteinfiera

Sure and dos
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> insert the dvd. shut down (turn it off if yuou have to) clear cmos (clrcmos), go to bios and set your dvd drive as the first for boot priority. F10 to save and reboot. your dvd should work to load windows, you did connect all power and cables, DVD and a working HDD?


sure and doesn't work. It continue to boot on bios


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, nothing will come close to small ffts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> O.O Jesus


Forgot to add the 1s in front of the voltage









Prime 95 small FFT max: 94

IBT "extreme" (with nothing running in the bg): 87

1.1675 in BIOS setting, but this software reads differently (around 1.169)


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> Sure and dos
> sure and doesn't work. It continue to boot on bios


Restart your PC and press F8 at the BIOS splash screen to get to the boot menu. Select your blue-ray drive from there.
If it still gets to the BIOS then most probably your dvd is not right. Is this a purchased Windows dvd?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, nothing will come close to small ffts.


aid64 fpu test - same thing.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> aid64 fpu test - same thing.


Will try and post back temps in a few mins.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> aid64 fpu test - same thing.


His question was referring to everyday software/games


----------



## TK421

Half hour AIDA 64 FPU test


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Half hour AIDA 64 FPU test


Only check the FPU box if you want to test FPU only.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Only check the FPU box if you want to test FPU only.


^^









well, actually if he's hitting 65-70C with the test as run, I wouldn't run just the FPU. Open the main window, benchmarks and try the fpu benchmarks individually first. see what temps it hits. FPu stress runs ~ 10-15C hotter on my rig.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, actually if he's hitting 65-70C with the test as run, I wouldn't run just the FPU. Open the main window, benchmarks and try the fpu benchmarks individually first. see what temps it hits. FPu stress runs ~ 10-15C hotter on my rig.












Lowered core by 200mhz to help cut down temps.

Not sure why core #2 is experiencing 4-5c higher temps than the rest. Uneven thermal paste maybe? I use the cross method since the CPU area is quite large.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowered core by 200mhz to help cut down temps.
> 
> Not sure why core #2 is experiencing 4-5c higher temps than the rest. Uneven thermal paste maybe? I use the cross method since the CPU area is quite large.


the AID64 fpu test is basically an AVX power (current... AMPs) virus. Higher temps than p95 small FFT - yes?

those cores are hotter due to several reasons at that power draw, least of which is your TIM. I wouldn't do that test too often.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowered core by 200mhz to help cut down temps.
> 
> Not sure why core #2 is experiencing 4-5c higher temps than the rest. Uneven thermal paste maybe? I use the cross method since the CPU area is quite large.


My core #2 is a bit hotter than the others too. All of my temps are under control anyway. I used the dot method and I doubt I applied it wrong.
There might be an enabled vs disabled core distribution + neighbor reason for this right on the die. As you can see two of your cores are running a bit hotter than the rest as well. I have noticed something similar.


----------



## Jpmboy

10C delta is pretty large, but at that level of heat... who knows.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Restart your PC and press F8 at the BIOS splash screen to get to the boot menu. Select your blue-ray drive from there.
> If it still gets to the BIOS then most probably your dvd is not right. Is this a purchased Windows dvd?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Restart your PC and press F8 at the BIOS splash screen to get to the boot menu. Select your blue-ray drive from there.
> If it still gets to the BIOS then most probably your dvd is not right. Is this a purchased Windows dvd?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*












huh?


----------



## mercanteinfiera

sorry I mean I can try with my windows 7 I have licenses also there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> sorry I mean I can try with my windows 7 I have licenses also there.


sure - but the OS loader is not really different. if the rig tries to find an OS on prioritized devices and finds none, it returns to bios. At that point, make sure your all your stuffis connected properly (ram, gpus etc). SSD is connected and has power, same for your dvd/br player. Verify this in the pch storage menu. then move over to the tools menu. SSD secure erase, wipe the SSD. it will require you to re-post, when yuo get back to bios, go to t6he boot menu. boot priority 1st: dvd, 2nd SSD. if you ddo not see them there, arrow down to HDD priorities and make the SSD top priority HDD. open the dvd drive bay, insert your W8 or W7 dvd disk, close the drive bay, hit F10 then the "enter key". the rig should post and load from the inserted dvd disk.

what happens????


----------



## TK421

Is there any aftermarket VRM/chipset cooler for the X99 Deluxe board? I don't mean waterblocks btw.


----------



## atomicus

I have some high impedance headphones (150 ohms, Sennheiser G4ME Zero)... does anyone know if the on-board sound on the Asus X99 board can handle that, or if I'd need a separate amp? I know this board boasts of excellent on-board audio, but 150 ohms is rather high.


----------



## Doubleugee

I have experienced the same thing. After I installed the realtek drivers the problem was reduced, but still lots of interference. I have installed a separate sound card, the soundblaster Zx, and disabled the onboard realtek soundchip. This did the trick for me. Also the positional audio on my headphones is much better and much more detailed than with the realtek chip enabled. I recommend this to anyone who wants a better audio experience and no interference or what so ever. My headphone is the Kingston Hyper X Cloud version 1. Hope this helps.


----------



## Doubleugee

I have experienced the same thing. After I installed the realtek drivers the problem was reduced, but still lots of interference. I have installed a separate sound card, the soundblaster Zx, and disabled the onboard realtek soundchip. This did the trick for me. Also the positional audio on my headphones is much better and much more detailed than with the realtek chip enabled. I recommend this to anyone who wants a better audio experience and no interference or what so ever. My headphone is the Kingston Hyper X Cloud version 1. Hope this helps.


----------



## Doubleugee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I have some high impedance headphones (150 ohms, Sennheiser G4ME Zero)... does anyone know if the on-board sound on the Asus X99 board can handle that, or if I'd need a separate amp? I know this board boasts of excellent on-board audio, but 150 ohms is rather high.


I have experienced the same thing. After I installed the realtek drivers the problem was reduced, but still lots of interference. I have installed a separate sound card, the soundblaster Zx, and disabled the onboard realtek soundchip. This did the trick for me. Also the positional audio on my headphones is much better and much more detailed than with the realtek chip enabled. I recommend this to anyone who wants a better audio experience and no interference or what so ever. My headphone is the Kingston Hyper X Cloud version 1. Hope this helps.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sure - but the OS loader is not really different. if the rig tries to find an OS on prioritized devices and finds none, it returns to bios. At that point, make sure your all your stuffis connected properly (ram, gpus etc). SSD is connected and has power, same for your dvd/br player. Verify this in the pch storage menu. then move over to the tools menu. SSD secure erase, wipe the SSD. it will require you to re-post, when yuo get back to bios, go to t6he boot menu. boot priority 1st: dvd, 2nd SSD. if you ddo not see them there, arrow down to HDD priorities and make the SSD top priority HDD. open the dvd drive bay, insert your W8 or W7 dvd disk, close the drive bay, hit F10 then the "enter key". the rig should post and load from the inserted dvd disk.
> 
> what happens????


[solved]
LG blue ray is read by the mothearboard but need a seriuos fix to work properly
DO I have to sell it back or someone has different experience on it?
Which label for a x99 for a good BR disc unit?


----------



## shiloh

Quick question: Is there any 3rd party tool available, other than AISuite, that can control the fan speed of fans connected to the fan extension hub?
I quickly tried Speedfan but it doesn't seem to detect the fans connected to the hub.

thanks


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> [solved]
> LG blue ray is read by the mothearboard but need a seriuos fix to work properly
> DO I have to sell it back or someone has different experience on it?
> Which label for a x99 for a good BR disc unit?


I have the older 12x version and never had a problem. What di you mean by "need a seriuos fix to work properly"?


----------



## mercanteinfiera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have the older 12x version and never had a problem. What di you mean by "need a seriuos fix to work properly"?


I could'nt install windows with it


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> I could'nt install windows with it


That would be the "to work properly" part, i.e. installing Windows







. Is it set up properly in the Boot menu?

The CSM has UEFI & Legacy selected?
Secure Boot is disabled?
The LG BD selected as the #1 optical priority?
Have you tried a different optical drive to check?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubleugee*
> 
> I have experienced the same thing. After I installed the realtek drivers the problem was reduced, but still lots of interference. I have installed a separate sound card, the soundblaster Zx, and disabled the onboard realtek soundchip. This did the trick for me. Also the positional audio on my headphones is much better and much more detailed than with the realtek chip enabled. I recommend this to anyone who wants a better audio experience and no interference or what so ever. My headphone is the Kingston Hyper X Cloud version 1. Hope this helps.


Thanks. I have the Kingston Hype X Cloud also actually, and I've found them rather good, no problems, but I've got nothing to compare it to, so maybe it could be better. I have just purchased the Sennheiser G4ME headset anyway, and I've read an amp is recommended with such a high impedance. I have an old Asus Xonar DS 7.1 PCI Sound Card in another PC, but that's over 4 years old, so not sure that's going to do much. I've seen you can get decent small amps cheap, but I don't know if that would get around the Realtek issues, if that's the real problem here. How did you disable the on-board chip exactly?


----------



## thrgk

I started having a weird issue a week or so ago that when I turn on or restart my computer that it stays on the bios logo screen for like 2 or 3 minutes but it starts up fine after that and everything. I made sure memtest was disabled in bios. Just weird it sits on the logo screen. I am on the latest bios as well


----------



## rolldog

I'm using an Asus Blu-ray burner on my X99-Deluxe, and it's working fine. I have it plugged into SATA controller 2, along with an LG CD/DVD burner.


----------



## Doubleugee

Hi, you can disable the onboard audio in the bios. Open the bios, when it shows iTS ui, then hit f7, this opens the advanced settings. Then u should go to the third menu in the menu bar, (i think it is the 3rd option). Doing it out of my memory ). It is one of the sub options in het 3rd menu. When i am with my pc i can get you beter directions, but i hope this helps.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

ok windows started but a big "BUT"

even if asus strix dirvers are on fonts are not clear at all

also i cannot use ultra hdmi cable but just the vga cable...

heeeelp please

lg blue ray disc seems to work


----------



## ohno

Motherboard model: x99 Deluxe

UEFI Version:1305

CPU: Intel 5930k

Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: MEM 4Gx4|CORSAIR CMK16GX4M4A2800C16 (2800mhz)

GPU: Gigabyte GTX 980 G1

SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Samsung EVO 850

PSU: EVGA 1000 Supernova G2

USB Devices (model/version number):

Monitor: Envision (boo) & Visio

CPU Cooler: Swiftech 240x

PC CASE: Phanteks Luxe

Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? Windows 10 Tech Preview

Drivers Installed (include version): NIVIDA 347.52

Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: RealTemp

System Overclocked (provide details)? (XMP) Memory OC 3000mhz or 4.6ghz OC @ 1.35

When I use the XMP profile of 3000mhz OC or when I OC the CPU, for some reason i cannot see the bios screen when i smash delete. My monitor says no signal. I've also tried it with a Vizio and i get no output. I've ran AIDA64 and gotten stable OC at 4.6ghz (1.30V) or 3000mhz XMP (auto volts). I cant have both OC or it fails to boot, ill figure out the OC for both after i solve the current bios display problem. Anyways, thoughts on why my bios fails to display while if i let it boot to the operating system it works just fine.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> ok windows started but a big "BUT"
> 
> even if asus strix dirvers are on fonts are not clear at all
> 
> also i canno use ultra dmi cable but just the vga cable...
> 
> heeeelp please
> 
> lg blue ray disc seems to work


Good to hear the BD drive is working!

Well, the VGA cable might explain fonts not clear, but why can't you use the DMI cable? If the video card takes it it shouldn't be a problem - what are the reasons you can't use it? Explain how you are tgrying to connect the DMI cable and what is preventing you from doing so, and if you can connect it what are the symptoms?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohno*
> 
> Anyways, thoughts on why my bios fails to display while if i let it boot to the operating system it works just fine.


Hello

To access the UEFI connect the system to a proper monitor instead of a TV.


----------



## ohno

I tried both, hmm could it be my crappy monitor?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> To access the UEFI connect the system to a proper monitor instead of a TV.


I tried both, hmm could it be my crappy monitor?


----------



## mercanteinfiera

Now i amtrying with an hdmi and it works. If i put the ultra hdmi my hp 27 monitor do not have any video.card signal


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohno*
> 
> I tried both, hmm could it be my crappy monitor?
> I tried both, hmm could it be my crappy monitor?


Hello

The display needs to support 1280x1024. If not you will not have video when accessing the UEFI.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> Now i amtrying with an hdmi and it works. If i put the ultra hdmi my hp 27 monitor do not have any video.card signal


The ultra cables should be compatible - faulty cable maybe?


----------



## mercanteinfiera

It is the original hp monitor cable never used


----------



## ohno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The display needs to support 1280x1024. If not you will not have video when accessing the UEFI.


Im using DVI single and the maximum resolution for my monitor is 1680x1050 (16:10)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohno*
> 
> Im using DVI single and the maximum resolution for my monitor is 1680x1050 (16:10)


HEllo

Maximum resolution is irrelevant. Does it support 1280x1024? If so it is a handshaking issue and a different monitor will still be required.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

first time the asus strix with the ultra hdmi everything worked. now alsi with the hdmi
which is a good calbe?


----------



## mercanteinfiera

opss i was using a dp port.....

is possible to connect a pc on the dvi and the other on the dp??

this is my monitor


----------



## ohno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> HEllo
> 
> Maximum resolution is irrelevant. Does it support 1280x1024? If so it is a handshaking issue and a different monitor will still be required.


I have no clue, http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0%2c2817%2c2319616%2c00.asp?tab=Specs The mobo says im in bios, i just get no display. I checked my graphics card and the power and its all fine, hell i even pulled the cpu out to check the socket to if that was the problem. It seems that getting into bios is a hit or miss. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt work.

Edit: Hmmm, did some more testing. I'm randomly getting VGA LED and B2 error . Could be the graphics card or mobo


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> opss i was using a dp port.....
> 
> is possible to connect a pc on the dvi and the other on the dp??
> 
> this is my monitor
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


best thing to use for that monitor is the display port, especially if that is your main monitor. you can connect other monitors to the hdmi or DP outputs on the strix.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inaba*
> 
> I'm hoping other X99 owners might be able to help me out here. I'm trying to overclock my 5960X and it's just not working with this board and I'm wondering if anyone else is seeing the same problems.
> 
> In the BIOS, it is defaulting to XMP overclocking and setting the CPU to overclock to 3750 MHz. I can change all the values, in this case, I specifically just try to set the ratio from the default 28 to 34 (I've tried everything in between, too) and the vcore to 1.31v (and I've tried 1.3v). I save and exit and the system reboots and is right back to the default XMP over clock settings.
> 
> I can occasionally get it to stay in default mode (not XMP) so the CPU runs at stock clocks, but usually it resets itself to XMP. I've tried updating the BIOS from 0505 to 0701 (and going back to 0505)... I've pulled the battery, reset the BIOS, tried DIP 5, etc... nothing seems to work.
> 
> Am I missing a key setting or switch? Do I have a bad board? Has anyone else run across these problems?


I'm running an Asus X99 Deluxe with an i7-5960X, and I have mine running stable at 4.3Ghz. I tried using the built in Tuning Wizard once, but I'll never use it again. I have the BCLK the same, at 100, the multiplier at 43, sync all cores, cache min 38, cache max 42, VCORE 1.35, and I have my DRAM set on Auto. Anytime I try overclocking my DRAM, it increases BCLK to 125 by default, and I'm overclocking my dual 780 Tis running SLI. I set it for a manual overclock. I also changed the CPU_OV jumper on the MB to the middle pin and the one to the right. EZ_XMP switch is off, TPU switch is in the middle (for CPU Ratio Boost), and the EPU switch is off.


----------



## [email protected]

CPU_OV not required for these types of OC.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> best thing to use for that monitor is the display port, especially if that is your main monitor. you can connect other monitors to the hdmi or DP outputs on the strix.


sound great but i have a black screen with it


----------



## skeeter123

Anyone using a Samsung XP941 256GB PCIe 2.0 x4 M.2 SSD MZHPU256HCGL?

Installed on a new-build, 5960X, X99 Deluxe system. Smooth install...no issues at all installing Win 8.1 from a USB 3.0 thumb drive to the Sammy (C: drive)....however, after only two days of use (pagefile is NOT on this drive) Hard Disk Sentinel is report 99% health. Wear-leveling indicator was the reason...

Anyone with this Drive and HD Sentinel compare?

Thanks!


----------



## panakyr

i use such an ssd xp941 for about a month with x99 deluxe.Sentinel started reporting from the second day 92%,but i can see no problem.
Before xp941 i used for about a month a plextor 256 pcie ssd.Sentinel reported 99% from the first day.
Anyway i dont think that there is aproblem with 99 or even 92 %It is just indicative.
By the way when i did my first clean install win 8.1 pro x64,it took a long time for the pc to shutdown,perhaps 2 minutes.When i used xp941 with an asrock x99 ws,the pc could simply not shutdown,it just restarted on its own.
accidentaly i installed a samsung 850 pro and installed samsung magician and with using samsung max reliability power option my problems stopped(at least with x99 deluxe and just before shuting down i can see on qcode code 05 which is s5 state)


----------



## wirk

This question is directed mainly to [email protected]:

How many graphics cards are supported by the X99-E WS motherboard?

Background: The X99-E WS has 7 PCIe 3.0x16 slots. It works fine for me with Xeon processor and 128 GB of RAM.
My next plan is to take 7 high-end graphics cards, convert them to single-slot width with watercooling and install in this motherboard with 2x1500 W power supplies. But what I am hearing is that this is not doable due the limitation to the number of graphics cards which exists in BIOS. Is this true? How to overcome it? I digged info about 5 years old of similar system with 13 GPUs made by some university guys which stated they were relying on a 'custom BIOS from Asus':

_The system is theoretically capable of supporting 14 GPUs by inserting seven dual-GPU graphics cards but this didn't work as the system wouldn't boot due to memory allocation issues caused by the 32-bit BIOS. To deal with the issue, they worked together with ASUS to develop a custom BIOS that skips initialization of certain types of graphics cards during boot. To still get output from the system, one card must be of a different type and that's why they used a GeForce GTX 275. Due to this BIOS hack, the Linux OS kernel had to be modified to leave all memory address space allocation up to the operating system. Unfortunately FASTRA II still suffers from stability issues, it is capable of performing successful computations with all 13 GPUs simultaneously, but it regularly crashes._

I understand we are now in the era of 64-bit UEFI BIOS which should not have such problem but maybe some customization is still needed?? Is such custom BIOS available at present from Asus for somebody who needs many GPUs???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> This question is directed mainly to [email protected]:
> 
> How many graphics cards are supported by the X99-E WS motherboard?
> 
> Background: The X99-E WS has 7 PCIe 3.0x16 slots. It works fine for me with Xeon processor and 128 GB of RAM.
> My next plan is to take 7 high-end graphics cards, convert them to single-slot width with watercooling and install in this motherboard with 2x1500 W power supplies. But what I am hearing is that this is not doable due the limitation to the number of graphics cards which exists in BIOS. Is this true? How to overcome it? I digged info about 5 years old of similar system with 13 GPUs made by some university guys which stated they were relying on a 'custom BIOS from Asus':
> 
> _The system is theoretically capable of supporting 14 GPUs by inserting seven dual-GPU graphics cards but this didn't work as the system wouldn't boot due to memory allocation issues caused by the 32-bit BIOS. To deal with the issue, they worked together with ASUS to develop a custom BIOS that skips initialization of certain types of graphics cards during boot. To still get output from the system, one card must be of a different type and that's why they used a GeForce GTX 275. Due to this BIOS hack, the Linux OS kernel had to be modified to leave all memory address space allocation up to the operating system. Unfortunately FASTRA II still suffers from stability issues, it is capable of performing successful computations with all 13 GPUs simultaneously, but it regularly crashes._
> 
> I understand we are now in the era of 64-bit UEFI BIOS which should not have such problem but maybe some customization is still needed?? Is such custom BIOS available at present from Asus for somebody who needs many GPUs???


you can put 14 gpus in the slots it does not matter, cfx and sli are limited to 4 gpus.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> sound great but i have a black screen with it


? bad cable? monitor settings to auto detect?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> This question is directed mainly to [email protected]:
> 
> How many graphics cards are supported by the X99-E WS motherboard?
> 
> Background: The X99-E WS has 7 PCIe 3.0x16 slots. It works fine for me with Xeon processor and 128 GB of RAM.
> My next plan is to take 7 high-end graphics cards, convert them to single-slot width with watercooling and install in this motherboard with 2x1500 W power supplies. But what I am hearing is that this is not doable due the limitation to the number of graphics cards which exists in BIOS. Is this true? How to overcome it? I digged info about 5 years old of similar system with 13 GPUs made by some university guys which stated they were relying on a 'custom BIOS from Asus':
> 
> _The system is theoretically capable of supporting 14 GPUs by inserting seven dual-GPU graphics cards but this didn't work as the system wouldn't boot due to memory allocation issues caused by the 32-bit BIOS. To deal with the issue, they worked together with ASUS to develop a custom BIOS that skips initialization of certain types of graphics cards during boot. To still get output from the system, one card must be of a different type and that's why they used a GeForce GTX 275. Due to this BIOS hack, the Linux OS kernel had to be modified to leave all memory address space allocation up to the operating system. Unfortunately FASTRA II still suffers from stability issues, it is capable of performing successful computations with all 13 GPUs simultaneously, but it regularly crashes._
> I understand we are now in the era of 64-bit UEFI BIOS which should not have such problem but maybe some customization is still needed?? Is such custom BIOS available at present from Asus for somebody who needs many GPUs???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can put 14 gpus in the slots it does not matter, cfx and sli are limited to 4 gpus.


Theoretically it is so but practically this seems to look differently and is the reason for my question.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can put 14 gpus in the slots it does not matter, cfx and sli are limited to 4 gpus.


In addition to you will need Linux if you want the OS to detect/use more than 6 GPUs. Last I head windows 8 will detect up to 6 GPUs


----------



## demps709

Has anyone had any issues with the 24 pin? I just got a Asus x99-A and my 24-pin connector wont sit all the way in the socket. It doesn't clip. I can still use the PC as long as I position it right but I don't like the fact that it won't clip. I've tried multiple 24 pin connectors. I have the sleeved cables for a Corsair RM power supply. I tested them and they work in other mobos.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demps709*
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with the 24 pin? I just got a Asus x99-A and my 24-pin connector wont sit all the way in the socket. It doesn't clip. I can still use the PC as long as I position it right but I don't like the fact that it won't clip. I've tried multiple 24 pin connectors. I have the sleeved cables for a Corsair RM power supply. I tested them and they work in other mobos.


I had no problems out of my -A board with the 24 pin, other than stiff has heck, which could just as easily be the PSU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Theoretically it is so but practically this seems to look differently and is the reason for my question.


as far as I've seen.. that _practically_ does not work.









I tried that on my x79 E-WS. after 3 gpus with the PLX switching things started going downhill.

but hey - good luck!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> In addition to you will need Linux if you want the OS to detect/use more than 6 GPUs. Last I head windows 8 will detect up to 6 GPUs










only use I got out of the extra x16 slots was for phi cards.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demps709*
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with the 24 pin? I just got a Asus x99-A and my 24-pin connector wont sit all the way in the socket. It doesn't clip. I can still use the PC as long as I position it right but I don't like the fact that it won't clip. I've tried multiple 24 pin connectors. I have the sleeved cables for a Corsair RM power supply. I tested them and they work in other mobos.


No problem here either.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ? bad cable? monitor settings to auto detect?


reading on internet is a common issue
it seems related to cables but mainly on power consuption or energy stuff
really do not know where to move


----------



## demps709

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I had no problems out of my -A board with the 24 pin, other than stiff has heck, which could just as easily be the PSU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> No problem here either.


Ugh not sure what i should do. Like I said it still works (with an adjustment when I need to boot) but its like a fingernail thickness away from locking. No amount of force will seat it fully. I don't see anything wrong in the socket but it just wont sit flush.

I just spent hours putting my loop back together since I didn't have a spare heatsink to test it first. I'm thinking it needs an RMA but I don't want to go weeks without a mobo.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demps709*
> 
> Ugh not sure what i should do. Like I said it still works (with an adjustment when I need to boot) but its like a fingernail thickness away from locking. No amount of force will seat it fully. I don't see anything wrong in the socket but it just wont sit flush.
> 
> I just spent hours putting my loop back together since I didn't have a spare heatsink to test it first. I'm thinking it needs an RMA but I don't want to go weeks without a mobo.


You're sure it's not the PS connector? Maybe you can file off a bit from the height.


----------



## Minedune

X99-PRO BIOS 1401 out
1.Support USB 3.1
2.Support NVMe


----------



## demps709

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You're sure it's not the PS connector? Maybe you can file off a bit from the height.


Tested the PSU connector on 2 other mobos and I've tried 2 other PSU connectors on this one. It's something off with the connector on the mobo.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> X99-PRO BIOS 1401 out
> 1.Support USB 3.1
> 2.Support NVMe


Also out for the Deluxe.
http://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demps709*
> 
> Tested the PSU connector on 2 other mobos and I've tried 2 other PSU connectors on this one. It's something off with the connector on the mobo.


That really sucks, mate. Hope you solve it easily.


----------



## SuperKW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> X99-PRO BIOS 1401 out
> 1.Support USB 3.1
> 2.Support NVMe


Thought USB 3.1 is a new chip from ASmedia !


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperKW*
> 
> Thought USB 3.1 is a new chip from ASmedia !


It will probably be for backward compatibility. No point updating unless you need either of those features


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperKW*
> 
> Thought USB 3.1 is a new chip from ASmedia !


It is. The ASM1142.

The X99 Deluxe has an ASM1042A.

I'm guessing they validated that the Option ROM for USB 3.1 PCIe card sporting that chip properly initializes.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It will probably be for backward compatibility. No point updating unless you need either of those features


It didn't fix any of the bugs I've found in the firmware. So, yeah, seems a fairly pointless update if you don't need those items.


----------



## Bobmitch

X99-A got the same update. Must admit that my machine is smoother after flashing from 1203.


----------



## djgar

I was getting ready to complain we're being neglected - I'm on it!


----------



## Bobmitch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I was getting ready to complain we're being neglected - I'm on it!


Set my overclock back to 4.0 GHZ static. Voltage now 1.163 Using the Coolermaster Hyper EVO 212. Temps idle still around 30C so I guess I am OK. With 1203, I would run prime and core temps never exceeded 60C. Haven't tried to push it yet....


----------



## djgar

Back up to my previous OC, except memory had to change. I couldn't get [email protected] to boot, only with T2. However, had little problem running [email protected], just had to get the eventual volts to 1.39 (same as before), and actually looks better..

I eventually got one memtest86 5.01 full run as my prelim (it's quite thorough and only takes 42 minutes for a successful full run - that's how I got to 1.39v), tonight I'll do 12 hours of HCI memtest deluxe (the standalone boot from CD version) for the real test.

As of now still freezing with uncore running at 4450, tried 1.48 vcache, not sure how high I can safely go, so running 4300 for the time being.

Edit: correction, my previous eventual vdimm was 1.38.


----------



## TK421

I can't even boot above 1.25v on the dimms ._.

1.25v 2600 15-17-17-36 2T - sometimes it will drop 4GB of the DIMM because of instability.

Can anyone point me out to a memory OC guide?


----------



## L36

New BIOS for Deluxe got pulled, wonder why...
Edit: Listed under 8.1 x32 but not x64...


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> New BIOS for Deluxe got pulled, wonder why...
> Edit: Listed under 8.1 x32 but not x64...


Still available. The ASUS webpage is just stupid.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> In addition to you will need Linux if you want the OS to detect/use more than 6 GPUs. Last I head windows 8 will detect up to 6 GPUs


Problems reside in BIOS and due to it only 5 GPUs are apparently supported.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> as far as I've seen.. that _practically_ does not work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that on my x79 E-WS. after 3 gpus with the PLX switching things started going downhill.
> only use I got out of the extra x16 slots was for phi cards.


Can you be more specific with _after 3 gpus with the PLX switching things started going downhill_? The WS mobos must be definitely able to run 4-way SLI GPU with no problems. With more than 4 cards the mobo will switch from PCIe x16 to x8. Is this what you mean by "going downhill"?.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demps709*
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with the 24 pin? I just got a Asus x99-A and my 24-pin connector wont sit all the way in the socket. It doesn't clip. I can still use the PC as long as I position it right but I don't like the fact that it won't clip. I've tried multiple 24 pin connectors. I have the sleeved cables for a Corsair RM power supply. I tested them and they work in other mobos.


I did have a fight plugging my CM V700 in as well, had to use way more pressure that I felt comfortable with but I did get it to lock.

I wouldn't run it not fully down and end up with a burned connector.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Problems reside in BIOS and due to it only 5 GPUs are apparently supported.
> Can you be more specific with _after 3 gpus with the PLX switching things started going downhill_? The WS mobos must be definitely able to run 4-way SLI GPU with no problems. With more than 4 cards the mobo will switch from PCIe x16 to x8. Is this what you mean by "going downhill"?.


no - the performance did not scale. this was due to SLI inadequacy and multiplex switching by the PLX. Anyway, good luck - I hope you get it to work.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no - the performance did not scale. this was due to SLI inadequacy and multiplex switching by the PLX. Anyway, good luck - I hope you get it to work.


OK, it is well known that SLI does scale well from 3- to 4-way, this has nothing to do with the PLX chips. However my goal is not 4-way SLI for gaming but CUDA with as many GPUs as possible with the X99-E WS mobo. This is why I wish to clarify what is the problem with more than 5 GPUs in this mobo. BTW, to be more precise one has to differentiate between the number of GPUs and the number of cards. A rig with four Titan Z cards, that is with 8 GPUs running in the X99-E WS mobo has been demonstrated.


----------



## Silent Scone

Scaling issues with SLI are due to drivers and drivers alone


----------



## Phillychuck

Flashed new BIOS, booted without setting my RAID settings and bad morning started. It for some reason separated my SSD/ first RAID volume and left the second one as part of the set. I couldn't figure out a way to regroup the RAID volumes in the legacy or UEFI settings. Following some guide on how to remove the one drive from the broken raid and recreate it, then using Christophe Grenier's TestDisk to rebuild it all. I'm not totally broken up about losing the data, just the time I'm wasting fixing or re-downloading a bunch of games sucks.

Now I recall why I stopped messing with RAID0.

I put my SSD back on the second controller, that probably is what dorked me.


----------



## Silent Scone

If there is anything remotely worth while saving for convenience or otherwise, always make system images when using RAID0


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If there is anything remotely worth while saving for convenience or otherwise, always make system images when using RAID0


The RAID0 is pure data, the important stuff is backed up via File History. All I really lost are my Steam/Origin games. This is just frustrating since its not a failure, its just a user error since I didn't remember to set the configuration after the flash. At least I assume that's what I did wrong.


----------



## djgar

For me user error is my main reason to back up. WIth age comes experience, and a propensity to do things you wouldn't have done 10 years ago







. I have to say I have never experienced a raid 0 failure on my 2-SSD system disk.

Edit: forgot to add my overnight run of memtest deluxe was uneventful.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Flashed new BIOS, booted without setting my RAID settings and bad morning started. It for some reason separated my SSD/ first RAID volume and left the second one as part of the set. I couldn't figure out a way to regroup the RAID volumes in the legacy or UEFI settings. Following some guide on how to remove the one drive from the broken raid and recreate it, then using Christophe Grenier's TestDisk to rebuild it all. I'm not totally broken up about losing the data, just the time I'm wasting fixing or re-downloading a bunch of games sucks.
> 
> Now I recall why I stopped messing with RAID0.
> 
> I put my SSD back on the second controller, that probably is what dorked me.


Strange, Ive formatted and messed with BIOS settings many times and my RAID 0 volume never had any issues.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Strange, Ive formatted and messed with BIOS settings many times and my RAID 0 volume never had any issues.


I was doing something odd, on RAID controller one I had something like port 0: SSD, port 2:2TB, port 3:2TB, but all I saw after the new BIOS was port 0, 2 were non-RAID and 3 was a volume of the RAID. I think it was trying to go sequentially or something, I moved the SSD back to the secondary controller as AHCI.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> OK, it is well known that SLI does scale well from 3- to 4-way, this has nothing to do with the PLX chips. However my goal is not 4-way SLI for gaming but CUDA with as many GPUs as possible with the X99-E WS mobo. This is why I wish to clarify what is the problem with more than 5 GPUs in this mobo. BTW, to be more precise one has to differentiate between the number of GPUs and the number of cards. A rig with four Titan Z cards, that is with 8 GPUs running in the X99-E WS mobo has been demonstrated.


like I said, the additional (non-graphics functional due to drivers) slots were used for intel phi coprocessors. good luck.


----------



## inedenimadam

Has anybody else had issues with Nvidia drivers and Haswell-E ? I am getting fairly frequent display driver crashes.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Has anybody else had issues with Nvidia drivers and Haswell-E ? I am getting fairly frequent display driver crashes.


Yes, with Maxwell cards.


----------



## Silent Scone

Few gripes but no frequent driver crashes. I had driver instablity when testing RAM with amounts of SA voltage that the cpu disliked. Recent driver builds have been fairly 'rock solid'.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yes, with Maxwell cards.


I have sli 980s. Has there been any official recognition or discussion on the issue? I would like to put my name in the hat with other people trying to solve the issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Few gripes but no frequent driver crashes. I had driver instablity when testing RAM with amounts of SA voltage that the cpu disliked. Recent driver builds have been fairly 'rock solid'.


I though it might be overclock instability, so I kept bumping all the voltages, but the problem continued. So I reverted to stock CPU and GPU settings, and I am still getting crashes.

Its odd, because they are not like usual overclock issues that tend to crop up when the GPUs are getting pounded. It seems more random, and I get crashes playing Diablo3 with the GPUs at like 20-40% usage, and under 50C.

I am considering giving EVGA these cards back if I cant get a fix.


----------



## Silent Scone

Are they factory overclocked? If not flash to reference bios and see if it persists. There are voltage balancing issues with 980s which cause issues with load spiking. No problems here on stock boost table.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are they factory overclocked? If not flash to reference bios and see if it persists. There are voltage balancing issues with 980s which cause issues with load spiking. No problems here on stock boost table.


They are factory overclocked, they are the EVGA 980 FTWs, with a 1380 boost. I am not willing to flash a BIOS on them to fix them, I would rather return them and get working cards. I am pretty sure a reference bios would not play nice anyway, because the power delivery layout on them is different, its a 6+8 with beefed up VRMs.

I will try bringing them down to reference speeds, and see if that fixes it. If it does, I will return them and go with another brand.

Edit: They also boost to 1417 instead of 1380...I dont know what that is all about.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> They are factory overclocked, they are the EVGA 980 FTWs, with a 1380 boost. I am not willing to flash a BIOS on them to fix them, I would rather return them and get working cards. I am pretty sure a reference bios would not play nice anyway, because the power delivery layout on them is different, its a 6+8 with beefed up VRMs.
> 
> I will try bringing them down to reference speeds, and see if that fixes it. If it does, I will return them and go with another brand.
> 
> Edit: They also boost to 1417 instead of 1380...I dont know what that is all about.


that turbo boost is "normal". do you get the same crashes in single card mode? and what exactly is crashing? Game?


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> I did have a fight plugging my CM V700 in as well, had to use way more pressure that I felt comfortable with but I did get it to lock.
> 
> I wouldn't run it not fully down and end up with a burned connector.


I also had a very tight fit of my cables from a Corsair HX1000.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> They are factory overclocked, they are the EVGA 980 FTWs, with a 1380 boost. I am not willing to flash a BIOS on them to fix them, I would rather return them and get working cards. I am pretty sure a reference bios would not play nice anyway, because the power delivery layout on them is different, its a 6+8 with beefed up VRMs.
> 
> I will try bringing them down to reference speeds, and see if that fixes it. If it does, I will return them and go with another brand.
> 
> Edit: They also boost to 1417 instead of 1380...I dont know what that is all about.


Ah my mistake.

in that case just try running reference clocks, as yes flashing a reference bios won't end well for you lol. If not then as you've suggested just RMA.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> They are factory overclocked, they are the EVGA 980 FTWs, with a 1380 boost. I am not willing to flash a BIOS on them to fix them, I would rather return them and get working cards. I am pretty sure a reference bios would not play nice anyway, because the power delivery layout on them is different, its a 6+8 with beefed up VRMs.
> 
> I will try bringing them down to reference speeds, and see if that fixes it. If it does, I will return them and go with another brand.
> 
> Edit: They also boost to 1417 instead of 1380...I dont know what that is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> that turbo boost is "normal". do you get the same crashes in single card mode? and what exactly is crashing? Game?
Click to expand...

I have really only been playing Diablo3 (which had no issues on 7970s), and the game locks up, but I still have mouse movement. Then the screen looses signal. I usually just hit the power button and let it shut it self down, then reboot and see driver crashes in the event viewer.

I will take this over to the 980 owners club from this point, so I dont continue to derail this thread. I just realized that my cards are not getting the same voltage during boost. One is getting 1.2, the other 1.05. Which makes no sense because the ASIC scores are within 1% of one another, they should be in the same ASIC voltage bracket .


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Has anybody else had issues with Nvidia drivers and Haswell-E ? I am getting fairly frequent display driver crashes.


No problems here


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have really only been playing Diablo3 (which had no issues on 7970s), and the game locks up, but I still have mouse movement. Then the screen looses signal. I usually just hit the power button and let it shut it self down, then reboot and see driver crashes in the event viewer.
> 
> I will take this over to the 980 owners club from this point, so I dont continue to derail this thread. I just realized that my cards are not getting the same voltage during boost. One is getting 1.2, the other 1.05. Which makes no sense because the ASIC scores are within 1% of one another, they should be in the same ASIC voltage bracket .


Have you checked the load on each card? Are they in custom BIOS or regular vanilla BIOS? If one card is getting more load that the other that might explain the voltage differences.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have really only been playing Diablo3 (which had no issues on 7970s), and the game locks up, but I still have mouse movement. Then the screen looses signal. I usually just hit the power button and let it shut it self down, then reboot and see driver crashes in the event viewer.
> 
> I will take this over to the 980 owners club from this point, so I dont continue to derail this thread. I just realized that my cards are not getting the same voltage during boost. One is getting 1.2, the other 1.05. Which makes no sense because the ASIC scores are within 1% of one another, they should be in the same ASIC voltage bracket .


yeah, som'thin ain't right. I don't have D3 and also have different 980s.


----------



## Silent Scone

Can run K-Boost to see if this remedies the problem.


----------



## kilthro

I havent had any problems with my 980 sli. I have played crysis 3 which taxes them. I play d3 for hours as well and have been good. I have the EVGA SC cards. Now mine are water cooled and never exceed 37 C.

I have them at the factory OC that came on the cards. Dont have the most recent drivers over the past week. I am still running the previous ones. Dont have the version number on hand.


----------



## djgar

Continuing my OC exploration of UEFI 1401 I've switched to 100 strap, currently running an apparently stable 4.56GHz @ 3241/16-16-16-36-T2 and 4350 uncore. Looking good for my setup.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Continuing my OC exploration of UEFI 1401 I've switched to 100 strap, currently running an apparently stable 4.56GHz @ 3241/16-16-16-36-T2 and 4350 uncore. Looking good for my setup.


Any stability improvement from this BIOS release compared to before? Can you clock higher etc?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Any stability improvement from this BIOS release compared to before? Can you clock higher etc?


Strap 100 is easier to get, I'm in unexplored territory now but it does look better. So yes, it looks to be an improvement.

I've done preliminary memory testing - check my current settings in the sig. I'm starting the process of RealBench stressing now. I had a previous test that looked promising but over-current got tripped after almost 40 minutes.


----------



## djgar

OK, I'm now able to set lower vcore and have reasonable stability, so I'm testing in that direction. Whreas I was using a vcore offset of .312 to get good stability, I'm now experimenting with .27 and ramping the vccsa looking for a good window. Best so far vccsa offset of .125 (aida reading of .976) gave me 28 minutes before handbrake crashed.

This lower vcore has resulted in much better temps. I'm very pleased so far with how this new bios is working.


----------



## Silent Scone

Why are you messing with your overclock? I doubt there are any big changes in the last rev.


----------



## skeeter123

Curious. Has anyone's X99 Deluxe Easy Updater picked up the 1401 BIOS update? Mine doesn't see it....yet..


----------



## Bludge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Curious. Has anyone's X99 Deluxe Easy Updater picked up the 1401 BIOS update? Mine doesn't see it....yet..


Sorry, I'm still on the 1004 release, everything works, to scared to update


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludge*
> 
> Sorry, I'm still on the 1004 release, everything works, to scared to update


Ya know what they say...."If it works..." SOOOO many times I've been bitten....but NOOOoooo... Do I learn??.









Just wondering if that fancy-schmancy utility actually works...


----------



## TK421

Not to sound stupid, but where do I find the VCCSA setting? I seem to be unable to boot with high memory frequency and this sounds to be the problem.


----------



## Silent Scone

No worries, this is the System Agent voltage


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why are you messing with your overclock? I doubt there are any big changes in the last rev.


I'm able to use strap 100 much easier and gone from 3120 17-17-17-36T1 to 3235 15-16-16-36T2 with notable boost in performance, at lower voltages.

And for the fun factor!


----------



## malik22

hello guys I have the asus x99-s with 5820k in the mail could you guys suggest me a overclock guide for this board?

And im connecting my 6 corsair sp pwm threw a Phobya 8 x 4-Pin PWM Fan Splitter to what header on the mobo should I connect the fan splitter to have fanspeed control?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> X99-PRO BIOS 1401 out
> 1.Support USB 3.1
> 2.Support NVMe


I don't understood how a bios can support USB3.1.
Don't we need a new Asmedia chip for USB3.1?

Should we "upgrade to USB3.1" with a bios upgrade?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I don't understood how a bios can support USB3.1.
> Don't we need a new Asmedia chip for USB3.1?
> 
> Should we "upgrade to USB3.1" with a bios upgrade?


I think it means usb 3.1 devices will now work via usb 3.0/2.0 (at usb 3.0/2.0 speeds, backward compatibility).


----------



## ChronoBodi

Is there a USB 3.1 update BIOS for RVE yet ?


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I don't understood how a bios can support USB3.1.
> Don't we need a new Asmedia chip for USB3.1?
> 
> Should we "upgrade to USB3.1" with a bios upgrade?


A USB 3.1 PCIe add-in card would have firmware that would initialize at POST.

I'd presume they validated that said firmware properly initializes.


----------



## djgar

Continuing my 100 strap exploration I found a fairly sweet spot with the 1401 UEFI and got a bit over 2 hour RealBench run at nicer performance than my 1203 settings. 1401 does feel more predictable and efficient for me. Not sure if it's because of the 100 strap, but it does make that much easier so I'm a happy camper.

4.55GHz @ .28 offset
DDR4-3235 15-16-16-36-T2 @ 1.39v
4350 NB @ 1.41v


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I think it means usb 3.1 devices will now work via usb 3.0/2.0 (at usb 3.0/2.0 speeds, backward compatibility).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> A USB 3.1 PCIe add-in card would have firmware that would initialize at POST.
> 
> I'd presume they validated that said firmware properly initializes.


This is the only explanation possible I think. Thank you and WELL DONE Asus


----------



## Gooch

I just loaded 1401 and am stable at 127x37 = 4.7 GHz on a 5930K. CPU-Z says Core Voltage is 1.299V. TPU has a 30% increase under CPU speed.

1301 was stable 4650 MHz from the DIP5 software and I don't remember the auto core voltage it set.

Is this a good result from the DIP5 software? Anything else I should be doing to get the most out of an OC? Any links to a good manual OC guide for this board and my possessor combo? Thanks.

CPU: Intel i7-5930K
Motherboard: Asus X99 Deluxe
Graphics: EVGA 980 GTX SC
RAM: 4x8 GB G.SKILL Ripjaws 2400
OS HD: Samsung 850 EVO 1TB
Cooler: Cooler Master Nepton 240M
OS: Windows 8.1 Ent x64
Case: HAFXB EVO II


----------



## ghost74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gooch*
> 
> I just loaded 1401 and am stable at 127x37 = 4.7 GHz on a 5930K. CPU-Z says Core Voltage is 1.299V. TPU has a 30% increase under CPU speed.
> 
> 1301 was stable 4650 MHz from the DIP5 software and I don't remember the auto core voltage it set.
> 
> Is this a good result from the DIP5 software? Anything else I should be doing to get the most out of an OC? Any links to a good manual OC guide for this board and my possessor combo? Thanks.
> 
> CPU: Intel i7-5930K
> Motherboard: Asus X99 Deluxe
> Graphics: EVGA 980 GTX SC
> RAM: 4x8 GB G.SKILL Ripjaws 2400
> OS HD: Samsung 850 EVO 1TB
> Cooler: Cooler Master Nepton 240M
> OS: Windows 8.1 Ent x64
> Case: HAFXB EVO II


I have a similar system and DIP5 resulted in 4.5Ghz (100X45) @ 1.263v


----------



## mercanteinfiera

I need to add firewire to my asus x99
which is a good hardware easy to install?
thinking of this


----------



## demps709

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> That really sucks, mate. Hope you solve it easily.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> I did have a fight plugging my CM V700 in as well, had to use way more pressure that I felt comfortable with but I did get it to lock.
> 
> I wouldn't run it not fully down and end up with a burned connector.


Just as an update in case anyone is curious. Yea something was wrong with the 24-pin on my x99-A.

I first want to say that Amazon is amazing. I contacted their chat and within a few minutes on chat they said they could send me a new one overnight, give me a return label for the broken one, and I just have to send the broken one back by March 20th.

Super happy I didn't have to deal with RMAing it back to Asus. I received the new one yesterday and just did a quick test of the 24-pin and it fits fine.

Now I have to set aside an afternoon since I might need to drain my loop =/


----------



## rolldog

I'm loving my Koolance QD3 Quick Disconnects. Makes it so much easier to replace parts. No need to drain the loop.


----------



## MikeSp

Currently am using 4x4GB G.Skill 2800 that is listed on the official QVL and 8x4GB is NOT listed in the QVL -- what is the chance that I can use an additional 4x4GB G.Skill 2800 for a total of 32 gigs of RAM? I am using XMP in the UEFI BIOS and not the XMP switch and have had no trouble running 2800 MHz -- can I expect any problems with XMP or any other issues in using 8 sticks of 4GB G.Skill 2800 running them at their full rated 2800 MHz??

Opinions appreciated - thanks!

Mike


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> Currently am using 4x4GB G.Skill 2800 that is listed on the official QVL and 8x4GB is NOT listed in the QVL -- what is the chance that I can use an additional 4x4GB G.Skill 2800 for a total of 32 gigs of RAM? I am using XMP in the UEFI BIOS and not the XMP switch and have had no trouble running 2800 MHz -- can I expect any problems with XMP or any other issues in using 8 sticks of 4GB G.Skill 2800 running them at their full rated 2800 MHz??
> 
> Opinions appreciated - thanks!
> 
> Mike


Mike I found something interesting running my X99-A setup. Initially I had only 4 x 4gb Kingston Predator Ddr4 2400 with 12 13 13 35 timings. I purchased another Kinston set but ddr4 2666 with 13 14 14 39 timings.

I installed the 2666 set in A1, B1, C1 and D1 with the ddr 2400 set in the second banks. Memory set to xmp profile in bios I now have the fulle 32gb running at 2666 with 12 13 13 35 as the timings. So I would say you should not have a problem.


----------



## MikeSp

That is very encouraging -- thanks!!!

Mike


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Mike I found something interesting running my X99-A setup. Initially I had only 4 x 4gb Kingston Predator Ddr4 2400 with 12 13 13 35 timings. I purchased another Kinston set but ddr4 2666 with 13 14 14 39 timings.
> 
> I installed the 2666 set in A1, B1, C1 and D1 with the ddr 2400 set in the second banks. Memory set to xmp profile in bios I now have the fulle 32gb running at 2666 with 12 13 13 35 as the timings. So I would say you should not have a problem.


Hi, how have you tested the stability? Sorry but 'works on my machine' isn't grounds to recommend people mix memory kits. Least of all on this platform.


----------



## VPII

@Silent Scone I understand your concern and perhaps I should have been more specific with how I check stability. I've never been a person that goes out stress testing my cpu, gpu or memory. If it works perfectly well for what I use it everyday I'm happy with it being stable. I do however run wprime1024, cinebench15 and XTU to see whether it would go through without any issues. I'll also run superpi 32m as it will very quickly tell you whether your memory is work okay.

The fact is that I did not set the timings or memory speed as I've stated in the previous post, the motherboard did so in the bios when enabling the xmp profile or selecting it.

At present I'm happy with my setup as it is stable with every game I play and whatever else I do on.


----------



## TK421

How does raising cache ratio benefit system performance? Should the ratio be same as the CPU multipliers or there's a recommended below/above multiplier cache ratio value?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> @Silent Scone I understand your concern and perhaps I should have been more specific with how I check stability. I've never been a person that goes out stress testing my cpu, gpu or memory. If it works perfectly well for what I use it everyday I'm happy with it being stable. I do however run wprime1024, cinebench15 and XTU to see whether it would go through without any issues. I'll also run superpi 32m as it will very quickly tell you whether your memory is work okay.
> 
> The fact is that I did not set the timings or memory speed as I've stated in the previous post, the motherboard did so in the bios when enabling the xmp profile or selecting it.
> 
> At present I'm happy with my setup as it is stable with every game I play and whatever else I do on.


I would recommend users do not combine kits - we get too many posts of people falling prey to this type of misadventure and getting stuck. So much so that I put this article together to guide people against taking the risk - unless they are versed in dealing with it:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview

The thing to bear in mind is that the failure rate for plug-and-play can be rather high.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How does raising cache ratio benefit system performance? Should the ratio be same as the CPU multipliers or there's a recommended below/above multiplier cache ratio value?


Won't help much in day-to-day tasks unless they are very cache and memory bound - most are not. So leave at default unless the processor you have has the ability to overclock cache without requiring much over-voltage.

-Raja


----------



## newls1

whats the general opinion on the new 1403 x99-a bios update... yay or na??


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> whats the general opinion on the new 1403 x99-a bios update... yay or na??


If it aint broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> whats the general opinion on the new 1403 x99-a bios update... yay or na??


With my x99 pro latest fixed my USB mouse almost never working in BIOS. But now its not always working when i boot to windows i have to unplug/back in to work.

Other than mouse in BIOS never working never had any problems with prior BIOS that i know off.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Won't help much in day-to-day tasks unless they are very cache and memory bound - most are not. So leave at default unless the processor you have has the ability to overclock cache without requiring much over-voltage.
> 
> -Raja


Raja, would you rate 1.4 vcache much over-voltage? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

That's the upper end of what I'd personally run day in and out. For more cautious users, 1.30V would be the upper limit.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> whats the general opinion on the new 1403 x99-a bios update... yay or na??


You should read the thread









Read me ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That's the upper end of what I'd personally run day in and out. For more cautious users, 1.30V would be the upper limit.


Thanks, Raja. I switched to offset mode with .43 that gives me a max of 1.35 at 100% stress, normal use less than 1.3v.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

I have an X99 Pro with an Intel 5820k and two GTX 980s in SLI, when I try to connect the 2nd card in PCIe slot 6 which is 3.0 16x, instead of slot 4 (to give the first card more room for air), the second card only runs on 4x. Is it possible to get more space between the two cards?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> I have an X99 Pro with an Intel 5820k and two GTX 980s in SLI, when I try to connect the 2nd card in PCIe slot 6 which is 3.0 16x, instead of slot 4 (to give the first card more room for air), the second card only runs on 4x. Is it possible to get more space between the two cards?


If u have a 5930k/5960x, slot 6 would be able to run it in x8, but since your 5820k is 28 lanes instead of 40 lanes, some compromises are made and now slot 6 is always x4 due to 5820k's limited lanes.

There is no issue to putting the 2nd gpu in slot 4, which would be x8 instead of x16. The only way to get your desired gpu configuration is to buy a 40 lane CPU like a 5930k/5960x.

Also, slot 6 is electrically only x8, slot 1 and 4 are the only slots that are electrically x16.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> If u have a 5930k/5960x, slot 6 would be able to run it in x8, but since your 5820k is 28 lanes instead of 40 lanes, some compromises are made and now slot 6 is always x4 due to 5820k's limited lanes.
> 
> There is no issue to putting the 2nd gpu in slot 4, which would be x8 instead of x16. The only way to get your desired gpu configuration is to buy a 40 lane CPU like a 5930k/5960x.
> 
> Also, slot 6 is electrically only x8, slot 1 and 4 are the only slots that are electrically x16.


Thanks for the info! Not really worth it to sell my cpu and buy a 40 lane cpu just to make my card run 5-10c lower







guess i'll just have to wait for some water blocks to be available.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You should read the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read me ...
> Thanks, Raja. I switched to offset mode with .43 that gives me a max of 1.35 at 100% stress, normal use less than 1.3v.


I was on shift at the fire dept yesterday and everytime i attempted to read anything we kept getting toned out to calls! I did read your thread and appreciate the feedback. i'll flash to 1401 now.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> *
> I was on shift at the fire dept yesterday and everytime i attempted to read anything we kept getting toned out to calls! I did read your thread and appreciate the feedback. i'll flash to 1401 now.*


Hopefully nothing eventful







.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Won't help much in day-to-day tasks unless they are very cache and memory bound - most are not. So leave at default unless the processor you have has the ability to overclock cache without requiring much over-voltage.
> 
> -Raja


Thanks for the input, will keep in mind.

Does it affect benchmarks though?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> With my x99 pro latest fixed my USB mouse almost never working in BIOS. But now its not always working when i boot to windows i have to unplug/back in to work.
> 
> Other than mouse in BIOS never working never had any problems with prior BIOS that i know off.


The problem I have with this board is that I can't overclock my IME3.0, even with xHCI disabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Thanks for the input, will keep in mind.
> 
> *Does it affect benchmarks though?*
> The problem I have with this board is that I can't overclock my IME3.0, even with xHCI disabled.


yes. I don't really know of one where a lower cache setting would do better.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. I don't really know of one where a lower cache setting would do better.


Doesn't higher cache means better performance?

Btw what's the max power draw on the X99 Deluxe fan connectors? I just bought 36w San Aces from eBay.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Hey Raja,

Is there a way to get the USB 3.1 PCI-e that's bundled with future RVE packages by itself? Can i basically get an Asus USB 3.1 PCI-E card?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Doesn't higher cache means better performance?


Looks like we're going round in circles with this question - it's already been answered. Let's try to simplify to yes and no for sake of understanding:

1) Does cache affect performance to an appreciable degree in most real-world applications = NO.

2) Does it help scores in some synthetic benchmarks = YES.

Take your pick. Are you a competitive benchmarking fanatic? If the answer is no then fall back to number one and the reply I gave you before. If not, benchmark away with cache and see if the scores provide some form of happiness.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Hey Raja,
> 
> Is there a way to get the USB 3.1 PCI-e that's bundled with future RVE packages by itself? Can i basically get an Asus USB 3.1 PCI-E card?


It will be sold separately. Release date should be soon with an MSRP of $39. Look out at the regular online US/Canadian sites.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It will be sold separately. Release date should be soon with an MSRP of $39. Look out at the regular online US/Canadian sites.


What's the name of the product? Asus usb3.1 something?


----------



## newls1

I have to say this: The X99-A is BY FAR the best motherboard i've owned to date. I've been oc'ing since the 486 days and everytime i use my X99 / 5820k using this said motherboard, it is just a pleasurable experience. Asus hit the nail on the head with this board. Amazing OCability at a understandable price


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> What's the name of the product? Asus usb3.1 something?


Wait for the press release to go out. All will become clear. No need to rush with this as you don't have any USB 3.1 devices to use with it.

The naming will include USB 3.1, card and port type (Type A or Type C). Easy enough to search for when it's released.


----------



## SLK

So what's the consensus on the CPU voltage here?

Does everyone use a manual voltage? I used to use offset on my Asrock but on this ASUS it seems that the VID values for each core are not the same which seems to result in a much higher core voltage rather than using manual voltage. Does the Vcore still drop when I enable C3 States? I know CPU-Z shows the Vcore running full blast still.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> So what's the consensus on the CPU voltage here?
> 
> Does everyone use a manual voltage? I used to use offset on my Asrock but on this ASUS it seems that the VID values for each core are not the same which seems to result in a much higher core voltage rather than using manual voltage. Does the Vcore still drop when I enable C3 States? I know CPU-Z shows the Vcore running full blast still.


I tend to use adaptive vcore for strap 100, manual for 125 and 166.


----------



## carlhil2

I can't wait til Skylake-E....


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> So what's the consensus on the CPU voltage here?
> 
> Does everyone use a manual voltage? I used to use offset on my Asrock but on this ASUS it seems that the VID values for each core are not the same which seems to result in a much higher core voltage rather than using manual voltage. Does the Vcore still drop when I enable C3 States? I know CPU-Z shows the Vcore running full blast still.


I've been using offset for straps 125 and 100. I have adaptive on the list to try for my current strap 100.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've been using offset for straps 125 and 100. I have adaptive on the list to try for my current strap 100.


you are a hero! plz share your 125 strap offset settings ( I see them







) - or which ever tricks made it solid for you.


----------



## cersos

First, let me apologize for not taking the time to read all 561 pages of this thread. I have been trying to get my system stable for about 2 weeks and I just can't seem to get it right. It seems better now, but I don't think I have the optimal settings for my rig. I am not completely new to this subject, but I am by no means an expert.

My hardware:
Asus X99 Deluxe 1401 BIOS
Intel i7 5930K
Mushkin Redline PC4-24000
Samsung 850 pro

I currently have the XMP profile activated and a BCLK of 125. I have set the Core voltage to 1.3. For some reason I cannot set the multiplier to anything but 30. It acts like it saves it when I set it to 35, but every time I check CPU-Z after a reboot, there it is at 30 again.

I am not looking for an extreme overclock, just something moderate.

I would really appreciate any help or suggestions this group could provide.

I have exported the CPU-Z information HERE in the hopes that could provide any insight.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are a hero! plz share your 125 strap offset settings ( I see them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) - or which ever tricks made it solid for you.


I do feel like a sandwich









My current sig has the strap 100 settings I'm now using. Here are my 125 strap settings):

.312 vcore offset
.424 vcache offset
.110 vccsa offset
1.36 vdimm eventual
1.95 vinput / vrm
.725 vttdr


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I do feel like a sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current sig has the strap 100 settings I'm now using. Here are my 125 strap settings):
> 
> .312 vcore offset
> .424 vcache offset
> .110 vccsa offset
> 1.36 vdimm eventual
> 1.95 vinput / vrm
> .725 vttdr


Can you explain what does the individual settings do?

vinput/vttdr, what does this voltage offset apply to? Chipset etc?


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> First, let me apologize for not taking the time to read all 561 pages of this thread. I have been trying to get my system stable for about 2 weeks and I just can't seem to get it right. It seems better now, but I don't think I have the optimal settings for my rig. I am not completely new to this subject, but I am by no means an expert.
> 
> My hardware:
> Asus X99 Deluxe 1401 BIOS
> Intel i7 5930K
> Mushkin Redline PC4-24000
> Samsung 850 pro
> 
> I currently have the XMP profile activated and a BCLK of 125. I have set the Core voltage to 1.3. For some reason I cannot set the multiplier to anything but 30. It acts like it saves it when I set it to 35, but every time I check CPU-Z after a reboot, there it is at 30 again.
> 
> I am not looking for an extreme overclock, just something moderate.
> 
> I would really appreciate any help or suggestions this group could provide.
> 
> I have exported the CPU-Z information HERE in the hopes that could provide any insight.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


you have turbo mode DISABLED... enable that option in bios


----------



## cersos

I noticed that, and will update that setting. Thanks for the reply.

Would that setting cause me to not be able to save the 35 x multiplier setting? So frustrating.

UPDATE:
Well... I tried to update to Turbo enabled, but the setting wouldn't stick! I can change several things and they hold, but some don't.

I do have the physical ez_xmp switch turned on. Without it I was having a hard time configuring my memory to the proper XMP profile. Could that be causing my issues?

I seem to be stuck at 3750MHz.

I appreciate any help.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I do feel like a sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current sig has the strap 100 settings I'm now using. Here are my 125 strap settings):
> 
> .312 vcore offset
> .424 vcache offset
> .110 vccsa offset
> 1.36 vdimm eventual
> 1.95 vinput / vrm
> .725 vttdr


thx! I do remember you mentioning this earlier. maybe it's time for me to go back and try again. +1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> I noticed that, and will update that setting. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Would that setting cause me to not be able to save the 35 x multiplier setting? So frustrating.
> 
> UPDATE:
> Well... I tried to update to Turbo enabled, but the setting wouldn't stick! I can change several things and they hold, but some don't.
> 
> I do have the physical ez_xmp switch turned on. Without it I was having a hard time configuring my memory to the proper XMP profile. Could that be causing my issues?
> 
> I seem to be stuck at 3750MHz.
> 
> I appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


plz fill out rig builder (top right of every page) and add your rig to your signature block (instruction link in my sig). Helps us in helping you.


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> I noticed that, and will update that setting. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Would that setting cause me to not be able to save the 35 x multiplier setting? So frustrating.
> 
> UPDATE:
> Well... I tried to update to Turbo enabled, but the setting wouldn't stick! I can change several things and they hold, but some don't.
> 
> I do have the physical ez_xmp switch turned on. Without it I was having a hard time configuring my memory to the proper XMP profile. Could that be causing my issues?
> 
> I seem to be stuck at 3750MHz.
> 
> I appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


Hi Steve... make sure your xmp switch is off and xmp is only set in bios. I had the same issue and found that I accidently switched it on.


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thx! I do remember you mentioning this earlier. maybe it's time for me to go back and try again. +1
> plz fill out rig builder (top right of every page) and add your rig to your signature block (instruction link in my sig). Helps us in helping you.


I filled out the rig builder as best I could. Unfortunately every time I ran the system interrogator app it hung hard at the ACPI part.

Steve


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Hi Steve... make sure your xmp switch is off and xmp is only set in bios. I had the same issue and found that I accidently switched it on.


I will try that. I had a heck of a time getting the RAM to recognize properly without it. But, I had been messing with so much stuff that I'm not sure what I had wrong.

I will report back.

Steve


----------



## cersos

Well, I turned off the EZ_XMP switch and tried turning on turbo mode. Instant BSOD when Windows started to load.

I upped the core voltage to 1.35 and got the same result.

Turned turbo off and set the multiplier to 30 with a BCLK of 125 (for 3750MHz) and it boots and seems stable, but this seems awful low to me.

I wish I could give more information so you guys could help me better. I do appreciate it.

Steve


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Well, I turned off the EZ_XMP switch and tried turning on turbo mode. Instant BSOD when Windows started to load.
> 
> I upped the core voltage to 1.35 and got the same result.
> 
> Turned turbo off and set the multiplier to 30 with a BCLK of 125 (for 3750MHz) and it boots and seems stable, but this seems awful low to me.
> 
> I wish I could give more information so you guys could help me better. I do appreciate it.
> 
> Steve


Yeah - I really didn't use the system integrator app, I just put the kit in manually.








set the XMP switch to off
try a precess something like this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/4480_20#post_23578397

use multipliers in the range you are looking to achieve, so 45 and 42 should be changed and that user has the GS 2800c16 4x4 ram kit.


----------



## moorhen2

Managed to drop the CAS to 15, but still tinkering,







lol.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture321_1.jpg.html


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - I really didn't use the system integrator app, I just put the kit in manually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set the XMP switch to off
> try a precess something like this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/4480_20#post_23578397
> 
> use multipliers in the range you are looking to achieve, so 45 and 42 should be changed and that user has the GS 2800c16 4x4 ram kit.


I really appreciate you taking your time to assist me. I'm really trying to NOT sound like a complete idiot here, but I'm not making much progress. I tried the suggestions in your linked post, but wasn't sure where to adjust some of the values in my settings screens.

Here is a series of pics of my BIOS AI Tweaker screens. I apologize for the screenshots like this, but I'm grasping at straws! I took them in order as I scrolled the options.













Steve


----------



## moorhen2

Looks like you have all your voltage settings on Auto, you need to look at Jpmboy's post that he linked, and manually input settings.


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Looks like you have all your voltage settings on Auto, you need to look at Jpmboy's post that he linked, and manually input settings.


Yes I know, I did set several then had to reset them because I couldn't boot. Those are screen shots from after I reset them. I was unsure how to translate a couple of the settings to how they are displayed on my screen. And I really didn't know what to do with the memory timings, or if I should really mess with those.

Thanks far taking a look.

Steve


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> I really appreciate you taking your time to assist me. I'm really trying to NOT sound like a complete idiot here, but I'm not making much progress. I tried the suggestions in your linked post, but wasn't sure where to adjust some of the values in my settings screens.
> 
> Here is a series of pics of my BIOS AI Tweaker screens. I apologize for the screenshots like this, but I'm grasping at straws! I took them in order as I scrolled the options.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Hey - we all start somewhere.








you have a bunch of settings that you really do not need (like "extreme overvoltage"). The best way forward is to clear cmos (clrcmos is described in your manual) and then with a clean slate, enter all the values manually like moorhen2 advises. Change only the settings in that post, Raid or not and your boot priorities, then we can go from there depending upon how the rig responds. BTW - that ram hit has a 3000 XMP?

also -for bios screen shots, post to bios with a formatted usb key in any port. on any or every bios screen, hit F12 to save that screen shot to the usb key. you can then select a bunch once in windows, right click> "send to" > "compressed zip folder" and post that in the threads. Have a look at Raja's guide in the first post of this thread








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Looks like you have all your voltage settings on Auto, you need to look at Jpmboy's post that he linked, and manually input settings.


Thanks for the assist! It takes a village.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Can you explain what does the individual settings do?
> 
> vinput/vttdr, what does this voltage offset apply to? Chipset etc?


I'm not an expert on this, I just know what the BIOS comment says. Maybe somebody else has more knowledge.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey - we all start somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have a bunch of settings that you really do not need (like "extreme overvoltage"). The best way forward is to clear cmos (clrcmos is described in your manual) and then with a clean slate, enter all the values manually like moorhen2 advises. Change only the settings in that post, Raid or not and your boot priorities, then we can go from there depending upon how the rig responds. BTW - that ram hit has a 3000 XMP?
> 
> also -for bios screen shots, post to bios with a formatted usb key in any port. on any or every bios screen, hit F12 to save that screen shot to the usb key. you can then select a bunch once in windows, right click> "send to" > "compressed zip folder" and post that in the threads. Have a look at Raja's guide in the first post of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the assist! It takes a village.


No probs, many hands and all that.









I must admit to not being a fan of XMP, would rather input values manually, but then i'm old school.


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey - we all start somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have a bunch of settings that you really do not need (like "extreme overvoltage"). The best way forward is to clear cmos (clrcmos is described in your manual) and then with a clean slate, enter all the values manually like moorhen2 advises. Change only the settings in that post, Raid or not and your boot priorities, then we can go from there depending upon how the rig responds. BTW - that ram hit has a 3000 XMP?
> 
> also -for bios screen shots, post to bios with a formatted usb key in any port. on any or every bios screen, hit F12 to save that screen shot to the usb key. you can then select a bunch once in windows, right click> "send to" > "compressed zip folder" and post that in the threads. Have a look at Raja's guide in the first post of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the assist! It takes a village.


I'll be happy to give all the settings a try, I just didn't know what some of the acronyms used in the linked thread are referring to, or I simply missed them in my screens.

Any pointers?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> I'll be happy to give all the settings a try, I just didn't know what some of the acronyms used in the linked thread are referring to, or I simply missed them in my screens.
> 
> Any pointers?


One thing that would help us is your system specs.


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> One thing that would help us is your system specs.


I thought they showed up when I did that MYRig thing. I do apologize.

Asus X99-Deluxe (1401 BIOS) LINK
Intel® Core™ i7-5930K Processor LINK
Corsair Hydro Series™ H80i LINK
Mushkin DDR4-3000 PC4-24000 32GB (4x8) LINK
MSI GTX970 Golden Edition LINK
Corsair Gold AX1200 LINK
Samsung 850 Pro 512GB SSD


----------



## moorhen2

Ok thanks, have a look here, just for reference only, but will hopefully give you an idea.

I:\150223172252.zip


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Ok thanks, have a look here, just for reference only, but will hopefully give you an idea.
> 
> I:\150223172252.zip


Am I missing something here?

Steve


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah he's accidentally linked you his local porn archive address


----------



## moorhen2

Yes it's me, being a plonker, lol trying to add a zip file, where are you Jpmboy


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah he's accidentally linked you his local porn archive address


Ooops, Debbie does Asus, lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Ooops, Debbie does Asus, lol


now that's a classic!









use the paper cliip tool in the editor and browze to the zip folder. click the box then hit okay..

I think his bios looks more like the deluxe bios... anybody have a OC screenie pack from the deluxe?


----------



## Silent Scone

LOL.

Shall I rep that? That's kind of frowned upon isn't it









What the hell, I laughed


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think his bios looks more like the deluxe bios...


It is the deluxe BIOS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Shall I rep that? That's kind of frowned upon isn't it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell, I laughed


"a post you find helpful" ... a good laugh absolutely is that!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> It is the deluxe BIOS.


there's only a few differences in the bios layout. everything described in that post is there. be sure to look in the sub-menus. I don;t have the deluxe, but here's a 4.5/4.2/3200 R5E bios pack just as a rough guide

45fixed.zip 4654k .zip file


----------



## moorhen2

Glad someone knows what they are doing, and it ain me, lol


----------



## moorhen2

Glad someone knows what they are doing, and it ain me, lol









Oops, double post, sorry, now where's my glasses.


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> "a post you find helpful" ... a good laugh absolutely is that!!
> there's only a few differences in the bios layout. everything described in that post is there. be sure to look in the sub-menus. I don;t have the deluxe, but here's a 4.5/4.2/3200 R5E bios pack just as a rough guide
> 
> 45fixed.zip 4654k .zip file


Thanks, now I'm wishing I would have purchased the ROG board. Some of those settings just aren't there in the Deluxe BIOS. Or not as far as I can tell. I'll keep poking and post results.

Thank you!


----------



## moorhen2

150223172252.zip 3662k .zip file


Like this, I hope, lol


----------



## ronni3

Hey guys (gals?), anyways, I am in need of some help. I recently finished my water cooling build and upon booting my machine up I have erratic behavior at POST. I do not want to go through the trouble of installing Windows until I resolve the POST issues otherwise I fear I will continue to have issues.

Here's the details of my build:

Motherboard model: Asus X99-Deluxe

UEFI Version: ??? Latest version of BIOS. I updated last night. (2/23/2015)

CPU: Intel Core i7 5820K

Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: 16Gb Corsair Vengeance 2666Mhz (CMK16GX4M4A2666C16) (4x 4GB)

GPU: EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked (with a EKWD Waterblock)

SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: (2) Samsung 840 Pro 128Gb SSD, (1) Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb SSD, (1) Samsung XP941 256GB PCIe 2.0 x4 M.2 SSD

PSU: Corsair AX1200i

USB Devices (model/version number): Logitech Keyboard & Mouse Combo

Monitor: Benq XL2420T

CPU Cooler: EKWD Waterblock

PC CASE: Corsair Graphite 760T

Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? None at the moment.

Drivers Installed (include version): None

Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: None

System Overclocked (provide details)?

Here's the meat of the problem. Upon booting the PC there are times at POST that the BIOS LED will POST with code 00 and then do nothing. All power is on but no progress. Other times it will go from 00 to 14 indicating POST of CPU (CPU LED on) and then it shuts off and starts the process all over again repeatedly until it sits at 00 with all power on and no progress. Now other times it will make it as far as the memory modules and then reboot repeatedly each time making it to different parts of POST and then end up at 00 with all power on and no progress.

Now I have had success at times where it boots and POSTs all the way to BIOS. Once in BIOS things run sluggish and I can see that the memory is being read by BIOS as 2133MHz memory and not 2666 Mhz. Once I change that setting on the Default EZ-Mode screen (XMP Profile 1 - 2666MHz) and Save and Exit, it will boot to BIOS again and no longer sluggish. Keep in mind I have not changed any of the DIP switches on the board (everything is Default) also after making that change and Saving and Exiting I have not shut the machine off just soft reboot. Okay system boots up and I can see that the BIOS GUI is running smoothly now although BIOS still recognizes the memory as 2133 Mhz and not 2666 Mhz. The XMP setting is on Profile 1 - 2666 Mhz allowing the system to use it at the faster bandwidth.

Since I have no CPU fan I change the monitoring of that fan to Ignore so I no longer see that error at boot up. I attempt to load Windows from a USB drive with no success or if I miss the Boot Manager option (F8) it will attempt to boot to the old Windows installation on one of the disks. I bring this up because as soon as I shut off all power to the machine or it hard resets the system will attempt to POST and fails. It will fail over and over again Posting the same way as above 00>14>00>14 and sometimes other codes until it hangs up on 00. Then after Powering it off and on a few times it seems to Reset Bios on its own and then when it finally boots up to BIOS it states that Overclocking failed and that BIOS was reset. I am back to Default settings and have to apply the XMP memory Profile change once again. Rinse and repeat pretty much.

I am unsure what the issue or cause is and I am ready to return the motherboard as I will either resolve the issue or punch a hole through this motherboard. LOL. Never have I had issues with builds before like I am with this board.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronni3*
> 
> Hey guys (gals?), anyways, I am in need of some help. I recently finished my water cooling build and upon booting my machine up I have erratic behavior at POST. I do not want to go through the trouble of installing Windows until I resolve the POST issues otherwise I fear I will continue to have issues.
> 
> Here's the details of my build:
> 
> Motherboard model: Asus X99-Deluxe
> 
> UEFI Version: ??? Latest version of BIOS. I updated last night. (2/23/2015)
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 5820K
> 
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: 16Gb Corsair Vengeance 2666Mhz (CMK16GX4M4A2666C16) (4x 4GB)
> 
> GPU: EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked (with a EKWD Waterblock)
> 
> SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: (2) Samsung 840 Pro 128Gb SSD, (1) Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb SSD, (1) Samsung XP941 256GB PCIe 2.0 x4 M.2 SSD
> 
> PSU: Corsair AX1200i
> 
> USB Devices (model/version number): Logitech Keyboard & Mouse Combo
> 
> Monitor: Benq XL2420T
> 
> CPU Cooler: EKWD Waterblock
> 
> PC CASE: Corsair Graphite 760T
> 
> Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? None at the moment.
> 
> Drivers Installed (include version): None
> 
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: None
> 
> System Overclocked (provide details)?
> 
> Here's the meat of the problem. Upon booting the PC there are times at POST that the BIOS LED will POST with code 00 and then do nothing. All power is on but no progress. Other times it will go from 00 to 14 indicating POST of CPU (CPU LED on) and then it shuts off and starts the process all over again repeatedly until it sits at 00 with all power on and no progress. Now other times it will make it as far as the memory modules and then reboot repeatedly each time making it to different parts of POST and then end up at 00 with all power on and no progress.
> 
> Now I have had success at times where it boots and POSTs all the way to BIOS. Once in BIOS things run sluggish and I can see that the memory is being read by BIOS as 2133MHz memory and not 2666 Mhz. Once I change that setting on the Default EZ-Mode screen (XMP Profile 1 - 2666MHz) and Save and Exit, it will boot to BIOS again and no longer sluggish. Keep in mind I have not changed any of the DIP switches on the board (everything is Default) also after making that change and Saving and Exiting I have not shut the machine off just soft reboot. Okay system boots up and I can see that the BIOS GUI is running smoothly now although BIOS still recognizes the memory as 2133 Mhz and not 2666 Mhz. The XMP setting is on Profile 1 - 2666 Mhz allowing the system to use it at the faster bandwidth.
> 
> Since I have no CPU fan I change the monitoring of that fan to Ignore so I no longer see that error at boot up. I attempt to load Windows from a USB drive with no success or if I miss the Boot Manager option (F8) it will attempt to boot to the old Windows installation on one of the disks. I bring this up because as soon as I shut off all power to the machine or it hard resets the system will attempt to POST and fails. It will fail over and over again Posting the same way as above 00>14>00>14 and sometimes other codes until it hangs up on 00. Then after Powering it off and on a few times it seems to Reset Bios on its own and then when it finally boots up to BIOS it states that Overclocking failed and that BIOS was reset. I am back to Default settings and have to apply the XMP memory Profile change once again. Rinse and repeat pretty much.
> 
> I am unsure what the issue or cause is and I am ready to return the motherboard as I will either resolve the issue or punch a hole through this motherboard. LOL. Never have I had issues with builds before like I am with this board.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Hello

Has the system been tested before the water cooling was installed? If not that would be the first step at resolving this.


----------



## ronni3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Has the system been tested before the water cooling was installed? If not that would be the first step at resolving this.


@Praz I had a feeling you were going to ask this question. No it never was tested prior to building it. I guess that could be what is needed in order to diagnose the problem further. Okay I guess I need a CPU cooler and possibly need to put the graphics card back together unless I keep it disconnected just to see if it will boot properly.

Why would the motherboard recognize the memory as 2133Mhz versus its true speed of 2666Mhz?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronni3*
> 
> @PrazWhy would the motherboard recognize the memory as 2133Mhz versus its true speed of 2666Mhz?


Hello

Until settings are changed the board will boot at default memory speed not an overclocked speed.


----------



## ronni3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Until settings are changed the board will boot at default memory speed not an overclocked speed.


i can understand that but why then is the motherboard discarding my settings upon power down/up? Also since you have the same board does your machine take some time to boot up? POST seems long with this board over any others I have had in the past. Don't get me wrong I like seeing all the lights and the BIOS LED and the satisfaction of knowing where it might fail but it seems to take longer for the system to POST than others without all these new features.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronni3*
> 
> i can understand that but why then is the motherboard discarding my settings upon power down/up? Also since you have the same board does your machine take some time to boot up? POST seems long with this board over any others I have had in the past. Don't get me wrong I like seeing all the lights and the BIOS LED and the satisfaction of knowing where it might fail but it seems to take longer for the system to POST than others without all these new features.


Hello

I think this is a bit of putting the cart before the horse. I would concentrate on getting the system to reliably boot at default settings before making any changes. You might want to try loosening the CPU water block some before stripping the system down to see if that changes the boot behavior.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronni3*
> 
> i can understand that but why then is the motherboard discarding my settings upon power down/up? Also since you have the same board does your machine take some time to boot up? POST seems long with this board over any others I have had in the past. Don't get me wrong I like seeing all the lights and the BIOS LED and the satisfaction of knowing where it might fail but it seems to take longer for the system to POST than others without all these new features.


Read Raja's guide in post #1 of this thread.
Clrcmos - post into advanced mode uefi, and work from there instead of EZ-mode.


----------



## malik22

hey guys I got the asus x99 -s should I put the sli switch in the middle since I have a 295x2? and should any of the other switches in the mobo be moved?


----------



## [email protected]

Leave the sli swich at default. Its just a swich to light leds next to the slots to show a user where to plug in multiple cards. Does not do anything else.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I keep getting a 00 post code upon first boot. I have a 780 in pci 16 x 1 slot. Chip is plugged in and all. I have 4x 4 Gb sticks of Dom plat in a1 b1 c1 d1 . I am plugging the displayport cable into the 780 with power cables to it. 24 pin and 8 pin above cpu are plugged in also. Using the Rampage V board with 5930k .

TCO


----------



## [email protected]

You mean the board will not POST at all or just has issues at initial power up only?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You mean the board will not POST at all or just has issues at initial power up only?


No SIr. I am getting power. Start button and reset show plus Bios LED at bottom light up. Boom Press start (on a test bed now) and I am getting 00 code. No visual, no POST. Notta.

Rog Connecting right now with 1201 BIOS on USB.

Started out with 4 sticks of ram plugged in and Now am down to trying just Dimm A1

TCO. I am here all day. The BIOS that came with board (On sticker up top) read 0801


----------



## [email protected]

Check cpu socket for bent pins. Try with one dram module. Loosen cpu block as well.

Board should have been tested on air cooling prior to mounting waterblocks and paint. Always do that first in future. You will know immediately what is causing the problem if you do.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Check cpu socket for bent pins. Try with one dram module. Loosen cpu block as well.
> 
> Board should have been tested on air cooling prior to mounting waterblocks and paint. Always do that first in future. You will know immediately what is causing the problem if you do.


All Good I booted. Forgot to plug in 8pin to PSU. I blue screened while installing windows with an error code of 00004E for Windows but had a 6F code for the MOBO?

TCO. Cleared CMOS and have all 16 gb of ram installed. Trying to reinstall windows full stock on defaults.


----------



## [email protected]

The code is likely bf which is related to memory instability.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The code is likely bf which is related to memory instability.


Perfect. You're the expert







I set them back to 2133 (even though they were purchased as 2666) Ill let it ride until we get "stable"









Thanks Bub.

Up Late eh?

The Cautious One


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> "a post you find helpful" ... a good laugh absolutely is that!!
> there's only a few differences in the bios layout. everything described in that post is there. be sure to look in the sub-menus. I don;t have the deluxe, but here's a 4.5/4.2/3200 R5E bios pack just as a rough guide
> 
> 45fixed.zip 4654k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> 150223172252.zip 3662k .zip file
> 
> 
> Like this, I hope, lol


Thanks for all your help. I have tried and tried to get a good stable system, but I just can't seem to get it right. I have spent hours and hours trying different things. I'm hoping just for no BSOD at this point.

Again, I appreciate all the suggestions you guys provided,

Steve


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Hey Raja how come it gets hung up on Sleep mode?

TCO


----------



## Silent Scone

If you're getting BF when coming out of sleep this is still most likely memory instability.

Because you're using sleep mode, you're just finding this out sooner as it's failing routines when coming back up that it might as likely fail when shutting down and powering back on or rebooting.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you're getting BF when coming out of sleep this is still most likely memory instability.
> 
> Because you're using sleep mode, you're just finding this out sooner as it's failing routines when coming back up that it might as likely fail when shutting down and powering back on or rebooting.


Due to memory only though?

TCO


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Due to memory only though?
> 
> TCO


That or cache in my experience as with a cache miss the two can go hand in hand.

Just stick to the memory first


----------



## moorhen2

Glad someone knows what they are doing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Thanks for all your help. I have tried and tried to get a good stable system, but I just can't seem to get it right. I have spent hours and hours trying different things. I'm hoping just for no BSOD at this point.
> 
> Again, I appreciate all the suggestions you guys provided,
> 
> Steve


Lets load "optimized defaults" , save settings and exit, or F10 and enter. Lets get into OS, and go from there. Is that ok with you.


----------



## Bobmitch

OK...so here is how Asus is going to add USB 3.1 to motherboards without it.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asus-motherboards-usb-31,28616.html

Since the latest bios update includes compatibility with USB 3.1...makes sense.


----------



## malik22

hello guys my x99-s has the 1103 bios should I update it to the latest?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Yea now I want the Asus USB 3.1 card, any idea if its on newegg already?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea now I want the Asus USB 3.1 card, any idea if its on newegg already?


Hello

For what? To connect all the USB 3.1 devices you don't have? And why would it be available at NewEgg when it is not yet released?


----------



## moorhen2

Glad someone knows what they are doing,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> hello guys my x99-s has the 1103 bios should I update it to the latest?


Should really see how you get on with the shipped bios, its a case of if it aint broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Silent Scone

^ lol dude check the top line of your posts recently it's saving from drafts









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For what? To connect all the USB 3.1 devices you don't have? And why would it be available at NewEgg when it is not yet released?


So when people ask me I can say my PC has USB 3.1 and DDR4, yo!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ^ lol dude check the top line of your posts recently it's saving from drafts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when people ask me I can say my PC has USB 3.1 and DDR4, yo!


that happens to me a lot. what's with that?

new toy:


----------



## Silent Scone

jpmboy is my man crush
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that happens to me a lot. what's with that?
> 
> new toy:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


When you type something out then forget about it, then quote some one later it will load whatever you've typed from drafts. You can disable drafts in CP, I think.

Edit: took me awhile to spot the toy


----------



## Yuhfhrh

I can't be the only one who has no interest in USB 3.1. I don't own anything that's bottlenecked by USB 3.0.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For what? To connect all the USB 3.1 devices you don't have? And why would it be available at NewEgg when it is not yet released?


Well... to be fair when I do get a USB 3.1 stick, I need to plug it into something 3.1. So that's what I'm asking for availability of this, anyway.


----------



## Silent Scone

No you don't, the connector is backward compatible lol. You won't see any USB 3.1 flash pens for donkeys years yet. Really wouldn't worry yourself just yet bud


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea now I want the Asus USB 3.1 card, any idea if its on newegg already?


If you read the link that was posted you'd see the table showing ETAs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I can't be the only one who has no interest in USB 3.1. I don't own anything that's bottlenecked by USB 3.0.


you are not. IMO... 3.0 is just less slow than 2.0. 3.1 can't be much better at being slow.








I have one usb3.0 device (excluding memory sticks) - a seagate SSD external backup drive.


----------



## ChronoBodi

ohhh ok, the USB 3.1 asus card will be roughly available in the middle of March, got it.


----------



## djgar

Jpmboy, you need to see the glass as half full







. My only 3.0 devices are flash sticks, which are yes, way faster than the 2.0 varieties. Anything else I like on the PCI Express. But I would love a 3.1 USB to RS-232 converter - that would really be fast ...









So now I'm contemplating whether or not to give adaptive vcore a shot. Any even slightly perceptible advantages? Possibly more power efficiency a.k.a. relatively lower temps?


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Glad someone knows what they are doing
> Lets load "optimized defaults" , save settings and exit, or F10 and enter. Lets get into OS, and go from there. Is that ok with you.


Sorry for the delay in responding. I thought it might be stable with the XMP profile selected and a slight bump to CPU Core voltage, but alas, no. Ran for about 7 hours with very little activity and just BSOD.

I have cleared CMOS and just hit F5 to load the defaults. It's running, but I have no idea for how long.

I really hate this. Makes me feel like I wasted money on this expensive RAM.

Thanks for the help, I hope I can make a couple minor tweaks and it remain stable.

UPDATE: While I was typing that I got a BSOD! I am running (for now) with just a clear cmos and boot. No F5, no nothing as far as I know. My CPU-Z results are HERE.

I'm wondering if I got a bad board or something. I've swapped RAM already in an attempt to fix this. Went from Crucial to Mushkin even though I've not had any problems out of Crucial before.

Any and all suggestions are welcome.


----------



## moorhen2

What bsod error codes are you getting, ???


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> What bsod error codes are you getting, ???


All different ones, "typically" they involve hal.dll according to BlueScreenView.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> All different ones, "typically" they involve hal.dll according to BlueScreenView.


Then you need to repair the OS, boot from Windows media, and then repair your computer option.


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Then you need to repair the OS, boot from Windows media, and then repair your computer option.


You really think so? This is a brand new install on this hardware. Also, I just got another BSOD with DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION. And this was with zero BIOS config other than selecting the boot drive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> All different ones, "typically" they involve hal.dll according to BlueScreenView.


maybe not. Hal is the last to fall, usually the root cause of the bugtrap is not the top item in BSV. With 32GB of ram, you probably need to run (or adjust) System agent. Try two thingss. first, remove all the ram from a2-d2 slots. (run 16GB). If you feel that windows is bugged, open an elevated command prompt. type in "sfc /scannow" this will look for any OS integrity violations. Takes a few minutes. If it reports back with anything other than No violations or "no unrepairable violations" found. post back.

32GB of ram can be tough and generally not a plug and play run even at the claimed spec. 16GB may get you started and is MORE than enough for just about anything.


----------



## djgar

HAL is feeling much better and has great enthusiasm for the mission ...

The hardware abstraction layer - sounds like a Windows problem to me, maybe a faulty install glitch? I figured I'd add to the mayhem







.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> HAL is feeling much better and has great enthusiasm for the mission ...
> 
> The hardware abstraction layer - sounds like a Windows problem to me, maybe a faulty install glitch? I figured I'd add to the mayhem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes, constant BSOD's will corrupt the OS, hence the repair OS advice, but Jpmboy could be on the right track also, 32 gig of ram can be tricky to get stable.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> HAL is feeling much better and has great enthusiasm for the mission ...
> 
> The hardware abstraction layer - sounds like a Windows problem to me, maybe a faulty install glitch? I figured I'd add to the mayhem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did you just refer to yourself in the 3rd person?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Did you just refer to yourself in the 3rd person?


Who me, no. lol


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Did you just refer to yourself in the 3rd person?


I'm feeling much better, Scone. Really.

I have great confidence in the mission.

Scone, please don't do that. Stop, Scone. Stop. ...

Daaaaisy, Daaaaisy ...

*BSOD*


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> maybe not. Hal is the last to fall, usually the root cause of the bugtrap is not the top item in BSV. With 32GB of ram, you probably need to run (or adjust) System agent. Try two thingss. first, remove all the ram from a2-d2 slots. (run 16GB). If you feel that windows is bugged, open an elevated command prompt. type in "sfc /scannow" this will look for any OS integrity violations. Takes a few minutes. If it reports back with anything other than No violations or "no unrepairable violations" found. post back.
> 
> 32GB of ram can be tough and generally not a plug and play run even at the claimed spec. 16GB may get you started and is MORE than enough for just about anything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Yes, constant BSOD's will corrupt the OS, hence the repair OS advice, but Jpmboy could be on the right track also, 32 gig of ram can be tricky to get stable.


The sfc /scannow command returned no integrity issues. If you guys think it would be useful to run the Windows Repair stuff, I certainly will.

I am now running bone stock BIOS with 16GB of RAM. That may be plenty, but I'd sure "like" to run 32 if possible.

Should I run any stress test stuff to see if this will be more stable? I have AIDA64 and PassMark BurnInTest.


----------



## Gooch

My 5930 is stable at 4.8 ghz with adaptive voltage. Idles at 1.2 ghz and ramps up as needed. CPU is 25w at idle. Keepin it cool... 32 GB of 2400 running at 2800.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gooch*
> 
> My 5930 is stable at 4.8 ghz with adaptive voltage. Idles at 1.2 ghz and ramps up as needed. CPU is 25w at idle. Keepin it cool... 32 GB of 2400 running at 2800.


Instead of claiming it's stable, just mention what stress tests you passed so we're all on the same page.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> The sfc /scannow command returned no integrity issues. If you guys think it would be useful to run the Windows Repair stuff, I certainly will.
> 
> I am now running bone stock BIOS with 16GB of RAM. That may be plenty, but I'd sure "like" to run 32 if possible.
> 
> Should I run any stress test stuff to see if this will be more stable? I have AIDA64 and PassMark BurnInTest.


Your OS kernel is probably good.
good. yes, run a few quick stress tests while at stock. then begin an OC like posted earlier. after getting 16GB working right with an OC, that experience will give ya the "tools" to get that 32GB kit singing.


----------



## Gooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Instead of claiming it's stable, just mention what stress tests you passed so we're all on the same page.


AIDA64 for 30 mins. I also ripped and encoded 5 blurays to mp4 with DVDFab and edited some 4K video in Premier CS6. No crashes yet. Will add my rig to the builder when I get a chance. I think there is some more room in my chip. Haven't really pushed it yet with any voltage.


----------



## djgar

You're running 4.8GHz on adaptive auto without any voltage changes? That's one hell of a CPU!


----------



## Gooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You're running 4.8GHz on adaptive auto without any voltage changes? That's one hell of a CPU!


No voltage settings that I manually changed. Voltage varies from .798 (1200mhz) - 1.309 (4800 mhz) in CPU-Z. The only voltage that's not on auto is DRAM which I moved up from 1.2 to 1.35. This is the X99 Deluxe.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gooch*
> 
> No voltage settings that I manually changed. Voltage varies from .798 (1200mhz) - 1.309 (4800 mhz) in CPU-Z. The only voltage that's not on auto is DRAM which I moved up from 1.2 to 1.35. This is the X99 Deluxe.


Try running Realbench for a few hours. You may have one of the best 5930Ks we've ever seen.


----------



## Gooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Try running Realbench for a few hours. You may have one of the best 5930Ks we've ever seen.


I'll do Realbench tonight.

Also which settings should I focus on in BIOS to go higher while keeping the adaptive voltage settings. It BSOD'd at 4.9 so I think I'm near the limit of the auto voltage settings. I like how it runs cool and low power when not needed but releases the hounds when called upon.

Cooler is CM Nepton 240M in push/pull so I should have plenty of headroom.

TIA for any tips.


----------



## djgar

Are there any recommendations for adaptive core voltage as to how offset vs. turbo voltages relate?


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Your OS kernel is probably good.
> good. yes, run a few quick stress tests while at stock. then begin an OC like posted earlier. after getting 16GB working right with an OC, that experience will give ya the "tools" to get that 32GB kit singing.


Well, AIDA64 Stability Test for 30 minutes went fine. My CPU never got above 39C. I was feeling pretty good.

Was... Started PassMark BurnInTest on CPU and memory only, both set to 100%. About 20 minutes in BSOD.

Stock BIOS, 16MB RAM in the proper slots.

Windows debugger analysis of the MEMORY.DMP file always points to something different. I've unplugged/replaced/disabled just about everything. I'm really starting to think there is an underlying hardware problem that is causing all of these issues.


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> If u have a 5930k/5960x, slot 6 would be able to run it in x8, but since your 5820k is 28 lanes instead of 40 lanes, some compromises are made and now slot 6 is always x4 due to 5820k's limited lanes.
> 
> There is no issue to putting the 2nd gpu in slot 4, which would be x8 instead of x16. The only way to get your desired gpu configuration is to buy a 40 lane CPU like a 5930k/5960x.
> 
> Also, slot 6 is electrically only x8, slot 1 and 4 are the only slots that are electrically x16.


I am certainly NO EXPERT, but isn't it slots 1 and 3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gooch*
> 
> My 5930 is stable at 4.8 ghz with adaptive voltage. Idles at 1.2 ghz and ramps up as needed. CPU is 25w at idle. Keepin it cool... 32 GB of 2400 running at 2800.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gooch*
> 
> My 5930 is stable at 4.8 ghz with adaptive voltage. Idles at 1.2 ghz and ramps up as needed. CPU is 25w at idle. Keepin it cool... 32 GB of 2400 running at 2800.


For your 32 gigs of RAM, are you using 4 or 8 DIMMs???


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> I am certainly NO EXPERT, but isn't it slots 1 and 3


Not for Asus X99-A and Rampage V Extreme, and the Pro as well.

if we count the slots from going down, you would notice that only slot 1 and 4 has full x16 gold contacts built in, the others are only x8 or x4, of either directly from CPU or the PCH.

Slot 3 can work, but no breathing room for air at all to the top card. That's why its spaced out so Slot 1 and 4 are the primary x16 slots for GPUs.


----------



## Gooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> For your 32 gigs of RAM, are you using 4 or 8 DIMMs???


4

F4-2400C15Q-32GRK

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2400c15q-32grk

Have them running at 2800 with 1.35 volts


----------



## dumar

Hello,

I seem to have issues installing the "ASUS Probe II Sense Driver 1.0.1.0" for the AMDA00 interface and getting code 31 error in device manager, with new OS install Windows 7.

tried resetting the cmos and using bios version 1401 on an ASUS X99-A. could it be a faulty sensor ?


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gooch*
> 
> 4
> 
> F4-2400C15Q-32GRK
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2400c15q-32grk
> 
> Have them running at 2800 with 1.35 volts


Thanks Gooch - I am running only 16 gigs of 2800 and ordered 4 more identical sticks but am too concerned that there will be XMP issues as suggested by G.Skill, so rather than fight XMP and perhaps voltage and other issues, am returning them without trying them out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Well, AIDA64 Stability Test for 30 minutes went fine. My CPU never got above 39C. I was feeling pretty good.
> 
> Was... Started PassMark BurnInTest on CPU and memory only, both set to 100%. About 20 minutes in BSOD.
> 
> Stock BIOS, 16MB RAM in the proper slots.
> 
> Windows debugger analysis of the MEMORY.DMP file always points to something different. I've unplugged/replaced/disabled just about everything. I'm really starting to think there is an underlying hardware problem that is causing all of these issues.


I agree, looking like a bad piece of kit in there somewhere.
okay - so this was at all stock settings? If yes, it may be a bad ram stick. have you tried the dos version of memtest to verify that the 4x4 sticks you have in are good?


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I agree, looking like a bad piece of kit in there somewhere.
> okay - so this was at all stock settings? If yes, it may be a bad ram stick. have you tried the dos version of memtest to verify that the 4x4 sticks you have in are good?


Yes, all stock settings. This is my second set of ram. I did test all 4 sticks both together and individually. They all tested fine. The only USB devices I have plugged in are the keyboard and mouse.


----------



## rolldog

Ok, I want to know if anyone out there is able to OC their X99 using something besides the 100 BCLK. My processor, an i7-5960X, is OC'd at 4.5Ghz and it runs perfectly fine. If I try using an XMP profile, which my memory is supposed to be compatible with (Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800 DDR4), it automatically sets my CPU strap at 125, but I can't ever get my system to post. Even if I don't use an XMP profile, and only set the memory speed to 2800, if won't post. So, the only OCing my system can do, and be stable, is to manually set all 8 cores to sync, use a multiplier of 45, leave everything memory related on Auto, but I manually set my VCORE to 1.30v. Everything runs fine this way, but I'm wondering if I'm hitting a bottleneck because my memory runs slow.

Has anyone been able to successfully run your CPU above 4Ghz, with a 125 strap, and the memory running at the speed it's rated for? If so, would someone care to share their secret for the BIOS settings?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Yes, all stock settings. This is my second set of ram. I did test all 4 sticks both together and individually. They all tested fine. The only USB devices I have plugged in are the keyboard and mouse.


okay, cooler mount is not too tight, ram and VGA fully inserted so that the lock tabs pop up, ram is good by dos -memtest86+, all power plugs are in (8 and 4 pin + 4 pin molex). 4 sticks in a1 b1 c1 d1, only a mouse and keyboard... system is not stable after a clrcmos? Daaum - bad CPU mount or bad chip??
You seem to have tried just about everything in trouble shooting this. I'd open a ticket with Asus if I were you.

Any chance of trying a different CPU to see if it is the mobo?


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay, cooler mount is not too tight, ram and VGA fully inserted so that the lock tabs pop up, ram is good by dos -memtest86+, all power plugs are in (8 and 4 pin + 4 pin molex). 4 sticks in a1 b1 c1 d1, only a mouse and keyboard... system is not stable after a clrcmos? Daaum - bad CPU mount or bad chip??
> You seem to have tried just about everything in trouble shooting this. I'd open a ticket with Asus if I were you.
> 
> Any chance of trying a different CPU to see if it is the mobo?


No spare CPU. Tempted to RMA both the CPU and MB with Newegg. They've been pretty good so far.


----------



## MikeSp

rolldog -- just curious -- what is wrong with a BCLK of 125 -- from what I can tell, 125 is necessary for 2800 MHz DIMMs -- if I don't use XMP in the UEFI, and use the automatic OC, it will default to a BCLK of 100, but then falls back to the basic JEDEC approved SPD of 2133 MHz for memory.

Mike


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, I want to know if anyone out there is able to OC their X99 using something besides the 100 BCLK. My processor, an i7-5960X, is OC'd at 4.5Ghz and it runs perfectly fine. If I try using an XMP profile, which my memory is supposed to be compatible with (Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800 DDR4), it automatically sets my CPU strap at 125, but I can't ever get my system to post. Even if I don't use an XMP profile, and only set the memory speed to 2800, if won't post. So, the only OCing my system can do, and be stable, is to manually set all 8 cores to sync, use a multiplier of 45, leave everything memory related on Auto, but I manually set my VCORE to 1.30v. Everything runs fine this way, but I'm wondering if I'm hitting a bottleneck because my memory runs slow.
> 
> Has anyone been able to successfully run your CPU above 4Ghz, with a 125 strap, and the memory running at the speed it's rated for? If so, would someone care to share their secret for the BIOS settings?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


2800 will be 125 strap and 127.3 bckl to get the right memory divider... although, that 2800 kit should easily do 3200 on 100 strap. I had the same kit and 3200c16-18-18-44-1T @ 1.375V was much easier than even the encoded XMP2 ([email protected])

sure x99 does 125
3333 on 125:


----------



## Jpmboy

dup'ed?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, I want to know if anyone out there is able to OC their X99 using something besides the 100 BCLK. My processor, an i7-5960X, is OC'd at 4.5Ghz and it runs perfectly fine. If I try using an XMP profile, which my memory is supposed to be compatible with (Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800 DDR4), it automatically sets my CPU strap at 125, but I can't ever get my system to post. Even if I don't use an XMP profile, and only set the memory speed to 2800, if won't post. So, the only OCing my system can do, and be stable, is to manually set all 8 cores to sync, use a multiplier of 45, leave everything memory related on Auto, but I manually set my VCORE to 1.30v. Everything runs fine this way, but I'm wondering if I'm hitting a bottleneck because my memory runs slow.
> 
> Has anyone been able to successfully run your CPU above 4Ghz, with a 125 strap, and the memory running at the speed it's rated for? If so, would someone care to share their secret for the BIOS settings?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


See if it posts at 2750, and check XMP is applying the memory voltage rated for your kit (1.35v)


----------



## cersos

I have decided to RMA both the MB and CPU. I'm not sure if it's me or the hardware, but hopefully this will take one of those variables away.

Considering the Rampage V Extreme if for no other reason that's what you guys seem to run with stellar results. Corsair H110i (out of stock everywhere) or Cooler Master Nepton 240M for CPU cooling. Sticking with 5930K for price reasons. Also, I am 99% sure the Mushkin DDR4-3000 32GB kit is good, so I'm not planning on returning that.

Suggestions? Recommendations?

Again, thanks for helping me troubleshoot this stuff. This has been a troublesome build for me. My old P6T is still going strong. I just wanted something new and this has proven to be a task!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> I have decided to RMA both the MB and CPU. I'm not sure if it's me or the hardware, but hopefully this will take one of those variables away.
> 
> Considering the Rampage V Extreme if for no other reason that's what you guys seem to run with stellar results. Corsair H110i (out of stock everywhere) or Cooler Master Nepton 240M for CPU cooling. Sticking with 5930K for price reasons. Also, I am 99% sure the Mushkin DDR4-3000 32GB kit is good, so I'm not planning on returning that.
> 
> Suggestions? Recommendations?
> 
> Again, thanks for helping me troubleshoot this stuff. This has been a troublesome build for me. My old P6T is still going strong. I just wanted something new and this has proven to be a task!


You are welcome. Sorry we couldn't get that working.
eh - the deluxe is a fine MB. Scone has his running since launch without issues (well, except the self inflicted ones







). I will say that the R5E is very good too. there are some trade offs between them, like the deluxe pcie lanes and M.2 drive capabilities.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm a Deluxe Fanboy









No problems here at all besides (as Jp says) the lane layout differs slightly from previous iterations so one just needs to make note of this if running more than one or two cards.


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You are welcome. Sorry we couldn't get that working.
> eh - the deluxe is a fine MB. Scone has his running since launch without issues (well, except the self inflicted ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I will say that the R5E is very good too. there are some trade offs between them, like the deluxe pcie lanes and M.2 drive capabilities.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm a Deluxe Fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problems here at all besides (as Jp says) the lane layout differs slightly from previous iterations so one just needs to make note of this if running more than one or two cards.


Thanks, in that case I'll stick with the deluxe. I'm kind of used to it. I don't run multiple graphics cards.

I don't think cooling is my problem, but what are your thoughts on the Corsair H100i? The h110i is out of stock everywhere.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Thanks, in that case I'll stick with the deluxe. I'm kind of used to it. I don't run multiple graphics cards.
> 
> I don't think cooling is my problem, but what are your thoughts on the Corsair H100i? The h110i is out of stock everywhere.


eh, I'm not a big fan of the AIOs. If your mount can handle the 1Kg of a good air cooler there's not much different. Once you go custom water, there's no going back.


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, I'm not a big fan of the AIOs. If your mount can handle the 1Kg of a good air cooler there's not much different. Once you go custom water, there's no going back.


Brand recommendations? Something I can google to read up on and educate myself?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Brand recommendations? Something I can google to read up on and educate myself?


best place is the water cooling forum right herer at OCN... You'll get great help and advice (maybe too much advice







)


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm a Deluxe Fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problems here at all besides (as Jp says) the lane layout differs slightly from previous iterations so one just needs to make note of this if running more than one or two cards.


I may pick your brain a little after new MB arrives if you don't mind.

Specifically, I'd like to run the DDR4-3000 RAM kit I have, but as Jp and others have said, 32GB (4x8) can be a chore. Any voltage recommendations for the various settings? Do I need to adjust the timings? I'm not necessarily trying to wring every bit of speed out of this, I just want good performance and stability.


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> best place is the water cooling forum right herer at OCN... You'll get great help and advice (maybe too much advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks, and wow! Quite the volume of options. Looks fun but a little daunting.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Thanks, and wow! Quite the volume of options. Looks fun but a little daunting.


nah - it's actually easy. just go slow and have a plan.


----------



## Gooch

Does anyone know why BIOS and DIP5 read CPU temperature ~ 5c-10c higher than other temperature monitoring programs?

Example:

Real Temp GT: 28 30 27 27 28 30
Corsair Link: 28.8

DIP5: 36
BIOS: 36


----------



## [email protected]

The ASUS utility and UEFI report the PECI temp which is used for fan control. This is offset from DTS and based on the average hottest temp reported to the PECI interface. AFAIK, we calibrate the sensor offset by placing a thermal diode on the IHS and mapping that offset temp for fan control. DTS temps are known to be inaccurate at lower temps - accuracy is best around the thermal trip point.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gooch*
> 
> Does anyone know why BIOS and DIP5 read CPU temperature ~ 5c-10c higher than other temperature monitoring programs?
> 
> Example:
> 
> Real Temp GT: 28 30 27 27 28 30
> Corsair Link: 28.8
> 
> DIP5: 36
> BIOS: 36


Real Temp returns the values of each of the individual Digital Thermal Sensors (DTS) (TJunction of each individual core). These are factory calibrated
I suppose Corsair Link provides you with an average of Core temps.

What you see in AIsuite or the BIOS is the CPU temperature(Tcase) which is actually a value that is primarily measured in an analog sensor found in the lower levels of the processor package as shown below. This particular value is converted to digital by the Super I/O IC on the motherboard (Nuvoton NCT6791D on the Deluxe). Due to this sensor being further than the actual heat source there is an offset applied to get the actual value. (Core/CPU offset temp)



As far as I know Digital thermal sensors are inaccurate under lower temps.
I have observed that after I stop a stress test the core temps tend to drop to unrealistic values such as 13-15C right after they were ~65C under load.

EDIT: Raja has beaten me to it lol


----------



## Gooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The ASUS utility and UEFI report the PECI temp which is used for fan control. This is offset from DTS and based on the average hottest temp reported to the PECI interface. AFAIK, we calibrate the sensor offset by placing a thermal diode on the IHS and mapping that offset temp for fan control. DTS temps are known to be inaccurate at lower temps - accuracy is best around the thermal trip point.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Real Temp returns the values of each of the individual Digital Thermal Sensors (DTS) (TJunction of each individual core). These are factory calibrated
> I suppose Corsair Link provides you with an average of Core temps.
> 
> What you see in AIsuite or the BIOS is the CPU temperature(Tcase) which is actually a value that is primarily measured in an analog sensor found in the lower levels of the processor package as shown below. This particular value is converted to digital by the Super I/O IC on the motherboard (Nuvoton NCT6791D on the Deluxe). Due to this sensor being further than the actual heat source there is an offset applied to get the actual value. (Core/CPU offset temp)
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know Digital thermal sensors are inaccurate under lower temps.
> I have observed that after I stop a stress test the core temps tend to drop to unrealistic values such as 13-15C right after they were ~65C under load.
> 
> EDIT: Raja has beaten me to it lol


Thanks for the info NYD117 and Raja. Very detailed, and easy to understand.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, I want to know if anyone out there is able to OC their X99 using something besides the 100 BCLK. My processor, an i7-5960X, is OC'd at 4.5Ghz and it runs perfectly fine. If I try using an XMP profile, which my memory is supposed to be compatible with (Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800 DDR4), it automatically sets my CPU strap at 125, but I can't ever get my system to post. Even if I don't use an XMP profile, and only set the memory speed to 2800, if won't post. So, the only OCing my system can do, and be stable, is to manually set all 8 cores to sync, use a multiplier of 45, leave everything memory related on Auto, but I manually set my VCORE to 1.30v. Everything runs fine this way, but I'm wondering if I'm hitting a bottleneck because my memory runs slow.
> 
> Has anyone been able to successfully run your CPU above 4Ghz, with a 125 strap, and the memory running at the speed it's rated for? If so, would someone care to share their secret for the BIOS settings?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 2800 will be 125 strap and 127.3 bckl to get the right memory divider... although, that 2800 kit should easily do 3200 on 100 strap. I had the same kit and 3200c16-18-18-44-1T @ 1.375V was much easier than even the encoded XMP2 ([email protected])
> 
> sure x99 does 125
> 3333 on 125:
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. I'll give this a try today. I tried using the Auto tuning in the BIOS, but once it's done with the settings and reboots, my system won't ever post. Usually, when changing some OC settings, it's normal for the system to shut off and on a couple of times before it boots, but after running the auto tuning, it resets constantly. I've tried manually setting my XMP profile (yes, with a higher RAM speed it automatically moves it to a 125 strap), I moved the XMP switch on the MB for each XMP profile I tried, I manually set the voltages for my memory and my CPU, but I can't ever get the system to post. FYI, I'm also running 2 EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked GPUs. The only settings I haven't messed with are the manual timing for the memory, but I figured since this memory is rated for XMP profile 2, it should change the timings itself whenever I set the XMP profile.

I'll try some of these things. Thanks everyone for the advice. These forums really come in handy.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'll give this a try today. I tried using the Auto tuning in the BIOS, but once it's done with the settings and reboots, my system won't ever post. Usually, when changing some OC settings, it's normal for the system to shut off and on a couple of times before it boots, but after running the auto tuning, it resets constantly. I've tried manually setting my XMP profile (yes, with a higher RAM speed it automatically moves it to a 125 strap), I moved the XMP switch on the MB for each XMP profile I tried, I manually set the voltages for my memory and my CPU, but I can't ever get the system to post. FYI, I'm also running 2 EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked GPUs. The only settings I haven't messed with are the manual timing for the memory, but I figured since this memory is rated for XMP profile 2, it should change the timings itself whenever I set the XMP profile.
> 
> I'll try some of these things. Thanks everyone for the advice. These forums really come in handy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


whoa - try which timings? that pic is for ram at 3333. just look at the XMP timings for your kit and start there.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> I may pick your brain a little after new MB arrives if you don't mind.
> 
> Specifically, I'd like to run the DDR4-3000 RAM kit I have, but as Jp and others have said, 32GB (4x8) can be a chore. Any voltage recommendations for the various settings? Do I need to adjust the timings? I'm not necessarily trying to wring every bit of speed out of this, I just want good performance and stability.


32GB 3000 might be a little strenious on the IMC, just see how you get on at XMP at default CPU frequencies and tune SA voltage. With Haswell-E asking voltage recommendations is like asking how long is a piece of string.


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 32GB 3000 might be a little strenious on the IMC, just see how you get on at XMP at default CPU frequencies and tune SA voltage. With Haswell-E asking voltage recommendations is like asking how long is a piece of string.


I will give that a try. New hardware arrives today. SA = System Agent, correct? When you say tune, do you mean bump it up incrementally? And, if so, how much of a bump would you give it at a time? I don't want to hurt anything. Is it OK (appropriate) to drop the RAM from 3000 to say 2800 or something if I get failures?


----------



## malik22

sorry for this noob question I have to hd one ssd one for storage can I connect them to sata express with a regular sata connector?


----------



## johnpsc

The Corsair RM 1000 failed on my X99 Deluxe. Showed lights on Reset and Power buttons, but would not display Q-codes or post. Failed after 35 days, so no return -- and I didn't want another one. EVGA 1000 P2 and new cables got me back up and running. I know others have red flagged the RM 1000 previously, so add this to the body of knowledge.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> sorry for this noob question I have to hd one ssd one for storage can I connect them to sata express with a regular sata connector?


Yes.


----------



## malik22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yes.


thank you will the speed be significantly faster then regular sata?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> thank you will the speed be significantly faster then regular sata?


Hello

No. It will still be regular SATA 3. A SATA Express drive is needed for the additional performance increase.


----------



## malik22

thank you praz and i need some help I have a 5820k on asus x99-s with G.Skill Ripjaws 4 DDR4-2400 16gb the cpu is cooled by a 360rad on its own so I think im good when it comes to cooling could you guys suggest me some settings to get 4.6ghz on the chip.


----------



## djgar

Check out my sig ...


----------



## CirsBe011

I recently put together my custom built PC with an Asus X99 Deluxe motherboard. Initially, I got an A2 code (IDE Detect) and figured I had left something loose somewhere. I took the whole thing apart and put it back together. The code is gone but now the computer wont boot up. My GTX 980 graphics card seems to give out pretty early on and the whole thing restarts shortly after that. Has anyone else encountered this issue? Am I doing something wrong?

(I have already hit the CMOS button and that did nothing)

My cellphone camera is not the best but...

Pictures for reference:



Thanks!


----------



## grunion

A2 means post but no signal to monitor.

Are you saying that now it won't even power on?


----------



## CirsBe011

it still powers on but it wont give me the initial beep, it just tries to start up and give out. It starts resetting and can never really start up fully.


----------



## johnpsc

Sounds a little like what was happening with my RM1000. At the end, the reset and power buttons would light up, but no Q-codes.


----------



## Gooch

How close should CPU Cache (North Bridge Frequency) be to CPU Clock. Right now my CPU Clock is at 4.7GHz and North Bridge Frequency is at 3.5GHz.

CPU 100x47
CPU Cache Ratio 35 X

I tried setting the CPU cache ratio to 45 X but it wants 1.45v and runs temps up 8c so I went back to 35 X.


----------



## Gooch

Is *WIRELESS* Wake on Lan possible with the integrated NIC on the X99 Deluxe. I've gotten it to work up to about 30 minutes after putting the machine to sleep but any longer and it wont wake up. It seems like the wireless card stays awake for a while but after so much time passes it too goes to sleep.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gooch*
> 
> How close should CPU Cache (North Bridge Frequency) be to CPU Clock. Right now my CPU Clock is at 4.7GHz and North Bridge Frequency is at 3.5GHz.
> 
> CPU 100x47
> CPU Cache Ratio 35 X
> 
> I tried setting the CPU cache ratio to 45 X but it wants 1.45v and runs temps up 8c so I went back to 35 X.


I'm running it at 42 with a .39 offset, comes out to vcache of about 1.3v.


----------



## Gooch

I'm at 42X now adaptive settings are .075 offset 1.225 OC Voltage. Still tweaking. What's the performance increase with the cache ratio? I've read it needs to be 300-500 mhz of CPU clock to not cause bottleneck.


----------



## djgar

From what I understand not much unless you do very memory intensive stuff. Looks good on benchmarks







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> From what I understand not much unless you do very memory intensive stuff. Looks good on benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


so.. this may not be "telling". but by using an outboard monitor which displays sensor info, it's interesting to see that the core clock will, at many times sit at idle or a low state, while the cache is running full bore during almost every game I've looked at (not many tho). I'll say this again, if your cpu and cooling can reasonably manage it... it's hard to think of a situation where a higher-than-stock cache clock would be detrimental. May not make a big beneficial difference in most ops, but can't hurt - right?
It somewhat depends on what ram freq you are running too.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so.. this may not be "telling". but by using an outboard monitor which displays sensor info, it's interesting to see that the core clock will, at many times sit at idle or a low state, while the cache is running full bore during almost every game I've looked at (not many tho). I'll say this again, if your cpu and cooling can reasonably manage it... it's hard to think of a situation where a higher-than-stock cache clock would be detrimental. May not make a big beneficial difference in most ops, but can't hurt - right?
> It somewhat depends on what ram freq you are running too.


I'm with you from that perspective - that's why I'm at 4300, but the next level takes too much more vcache for me.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CirsBe011*
> 
> it still powers on but it wont give me the initial beep, it just tries to start up and give out. It starts resetting and can never really start up fully.


No qcode now, just the restart loop?

I would breadbox it, set it up outside the case.
Update the bios if you haven't yet., double check the heatsink backplate make sure no direct metal contact on back of board.


----------



## MikeSp

RAM DISK: It has been several generations since I have done such a thing, but if I had 32 gigs of DDR4 2800, how would I set up a RAM DISK of "x" gigs to act as a very fast scratch disk for Photoshop and other duties? (SATA III SSD's are fast but DDR 2800 would be soooo much faster)


----------



## [email protected]

Try ROG Ramdisk - if it works, create junction points to the application files.


----------



## cersos

I got the MB and CPU RMA'ed and it is stable so far. Ran PassMark BurnInTest for 4 hours with no failures.

Having a tough time with the XMP profile. I am currently running at 10o strap and BCLK with a 45 multiplier and it seems OK. That's with 1.25v on core CPU and .140 + SA.

I've studied all the posts that Jp and several others have left for me. When I turn on the XMP profile it goes to 125 strap and BCLK. If I set it to 36 multiplier I just get a solid MemOK red LED and no post.

I think I'm leaving a lot on the table running my DDR4-3000 RAM without an XMP profile. But, I am new to this, so I may not know what I'm talking about.

I'm not sure if this is laughable, respectable or somewhere in between, but I ran the RealBench software and this is what I got:
Sat Feb 28 2015 11:08:13

Image Editing: 83143
Time: 103.195

Encoding: 134563
Time: 89.088

OpenCL: 63941
KSamples/sec: 1493

Heavy Multitasking: 130497
Time: 74.944

System Score: 90247


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> I got the MB and CPU RMA'ed and it is stable so far. Ran PassMark BurnInTest for 4 hours with no failures.
> 
> Having a tough time with the XMP profile. I am currently running at 10o strap and BCLK with a 45 multiplier and it seems OK. That's with 1.25v on core CPU and .140 + SA.
> 
> I've studied all the posts that Jp and several others have left for me. When I turn on the XMP profile it goes to 125 strap and BCLK. If I set it to 36 multiplier I just get a solid MemOK red LED and no post.
> 
> I think I'm leaving a lot on the table running my DDR4-3000 RAM without an XMP profile. But, I am new to this, so I may not know what I'm talking about.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is laughable, respectable or somewhere in between, but I ran the RealBench software and this is what I got:
> Sat Feb 28 2015 11:08:13
> 
> Image Editing: 83143
> Time: 103.195
> 
> Encoding: 134563
> Time: 89.088
> 
> OpenCL: 63941
> KSamples/sec: 1493
> 
> Heavy Multitasking: 130497
> Time: 74.944
> 
> System Score: 90247


Looking good, don't worry about XMP, I never use it myself, manual kind of guy.


----------



## n0ave

Hello,

I am having problems with my Asus X99-a motherboard.

It can only access my RAM modules in DIMM_B1 and DIMM_B2, on the DRAM Status interface in the BIOS, but If I choose the Tool - ASUS SPD Information it does read my rams in DIMM_A1 and DIMM_A2

I Have 4 Kingstone Predator 2800 mhz RAM modules, the XMP profile is disabled and the ram speed is set to 2133 mhz.

I have tried and swapped the ram modules, but only B1 and B2 are displayed in the DRM Status in BIOS and in Windows.
It is very odd that programs like CPU-Z can read my 16 GBytes of rams while windows can't, I have Windows 7 ultimate and there is no Maximum memory checked in BOOT Advanced Options.

Here is a link to my BIOS settings



http://imgur.com/y8aAi


Has anyone else experience issues with X-99 Motherboards and RAMs similar to this?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ave*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am having problems with my Asus X99-a motherboard.
> 
> It can only access my RAM modules in DIMM_B1 and DIMM_B2, on the DRAM Status interface in the BIOS, but If I choose the Tool - ASUS SPD Information it does read my rams in DIMM_A1 and DIMM_A2
> 
> I Have 4 Kingstone Predator 2800 mhz RAM modules, the XMP profile is disabled and the ram speed is set to 2133 mhz.
> 
> I have tried and swapped the ram modules, but only B1 and B2 are displayed in the DRM Status in BIOS and in Windows.
> It is very odd that programs like CPU-Z can read my 16 GBytes of rams while windows can't, I have Windows 7 ultimate and there is no Maximum memory checked in BOOT Advanced Options.
> 
> Here is a link to my BIOS settings
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/y8aAi
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experience issues with X-99 Motherboards and RAMs similar to this?


Hello

Check that there are no bent pins in the CPU socket and that the CPU cooler is evenly and not over tightened.


----------



## n0ave

I have checked the CPU socket and there are no bent pins, and the AIO cooler is evenly tightened to the CPU socket.

Are there any other drivers that could help with this issue? beside BIOS update which I upgraded today to X99-A BIOS 1401.


----------



## djgar

That sounds like a physical / electrical / hardware problem, not software. I've had dimms not show due to overtightened mounting screws near the dimms.


----------



## sblantipodi

I don't understood if the USB 3.1 PCI exp card is available.
I have seen that the new BIOS added a NVMe option, on my PC isn't selectable, why?


----------



## cersos

Well, I was hoping to never see a BSOD again, but I suppose it is pretty common when messing with these settings.

I got a BSOD with the message WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR. It occurred during a handbrake transcode. From my limited knowledge and reading that "typically" refers to bad CPU voltage. I upped mine from 1.25 to 1.30 to attempt to correct the issue.

Is that the correct course of action for trying to stabilize this? Am I even headed in the right direction?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## n0ave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> That sounds like a physical / electrical / hardware problem, not software. I've had dimms not show due to overtightened mounting screws near the dimms.


I also think that's it's unfortunately a hardware issue.

You got a really nice rig, 4.6 ghz out of a 5820k and nice rams.

Awesome PC, I only OC to 4 ghz and had 1.15 voltage, back when all my RAM memory was ok.


----------



## djgar

Thanks. I'm still trying to get more than 40 minutes on RealBench - I'm tracking up my vccsa in .003/.005 steps, up to .155 offset atm.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Well, I was hoping to never see a BSOD again, but I suppose it is pretty common when messing with these settings.
> 
> I got a BSOD with the message WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR. It occurred during a handbrake transcode. From my limited knowledge and reading that "typically" refers to bad CPU voltage. I upped mine from 1.25 to 1.30 to attempt to correct the issue.
> 
> Is that the correct course of action for trying to stabilize this? Am I even headed in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


yes. Every once in awhile check event viewer>apps and service logs>microsoft>windows> kernel-whea>errors
to see if you are accumulating "correctable" WHEA aka: MCE (machine check errors). If yes... more vcore and or vcache.


----------



## atomicus

I have an Asus X99-S, 5820K (OC'd @ 4.4), 16GB RAM, running windows 8.1... and I need HELP!!

My system will randomly refuse to boot, and get stuck on the Asus logo. Sometimes this will happen once, sometimes half a dozen times in a row, and sometimes the system boots up just fine... there is no pattern to it. However, on occasion I will get a 'Preparing Automatic Repair' message appear below the Asus logo, but that just gets stuck there also. This would appear to be in the Windows style font, so does that indicate I have a fault with Windows somewhere?

I thought it might be an X99 bug, or a BIOS issue, but it is happening since I updated that. It also occurred to me that it could be an overclock error, but it never says my OC has failed, and within windows everything runs fine, stable in AIDA64 etc. I have had a recurring issue with my keyboard failing within windows, which I read was to do with the microcode on the X99, but this hasn't happened since the latest bios update.

Should I format my drive and re-install windows? PITA to do, but I really have no idea what's going on here!

Someone mentioned to me that it could be my PSU, which is an EVGA 850W G2, but how would I know that?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Asus X99-S, 5820K (OC'd @ 4.4), 16GB RAM, running windows 8.1... and I need HELP!!
> 
> My system will randomly refuse to boot, and get stuck on the Asus logo. Sometimes this will happen once, sometimes half a dozen times in a row, and sometimes the system boots up just fine... there is no pattern to it. However, on occasion I will get a 'Preparing Automatic Repair' message appear below the Asus logo, but that just gets stuck there also. This would appear to be in the Windows style font, so does that indicate I have a fault with Windows somewhere?
> 
> I thought it might be an X99 bug, or a BIOS issue, but it is happening since I updated that. It also occurred to me that it could be an overclock error, but it never says my OC has failed, and within windows everything runs fine, stable in AIDA64 etc. I have had a recurring issue with my keyboard failing within windows, which I read was to do with the microcode on the X99, but this hasn't happened since the latest bios update.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I format my drive and re-install windows? PITA to do, but I really have no idea what's going on here!
> 
> Someone mentioned to me that it could be my PSU, which is an EVGA 850W G2, but how would I know that?


Raja mentions it in his guide that memory training during boot process can be more difficult than running at eventual voltage, and that is why there are two memory voltages: initial and eventual. I am no expert, but it sounds like you are having trouble passing memory training. Try raising your initial ram voltage.


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. Every once in awhile check event viewer>apps and service logs>microsoft>windows> kernel-whea>errors
> to see if you are accumulating "correctable" WHEA aka: MCE (machine check errors). If yes... more vcore and or vcache.


Thanks again for the tips. I checked, and since I raised the core voltage, I have zero logged WHEA errors. I do have a few items listed under operational, I'll try to google and see if they are important.

My RAM is set to DDR4-2400, I'd like to set it higher to take advantage of the hardware, but I fear instability. Do you think it would be worth it to push it much further? Would I notice any real world results? I don't game much, but I do quite a bit of video editing.

I must say this forum has been a surprise. So many times new people show up and get discouraged by short answers at best, outright rudeness at the worst. You guys have been helpful and not condescending at all. I appreciate it.

After poking around in the logs a little, I realized there is a wealth of information there, some relevant, some not. It sure would be nice if there were a little monitoring app that you could plug in the logs you want to monitor and it would notify you if new entries were made. Ever heard of such a thing?

Steve


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. Every once in awhile check event viewer>apps and service logs>microsoft>windows> kernel-whea>errors
> to see if you are accumulating "correctable" WHEA aka: MCE (machine check errors). If yes... more vcore and or vcache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the tips. I checked, and since I raised the core voltage, I have zero logged WHEA errors. I do have a few items listed under operational, I'll try to google and see if they are important.
> 
> My RAM is set to DDR4-2400, I'd like to set it higher to take advantage of the hardware, but I fear instability. Do you think it would be worth it to push it much further? Would I notice any real world results? I don't game much, but I do quite a bit of video editing.
> 
> I must say this forum has been a surprise. So many times new people show up and get discouraged by short answers at best, outright rudeness at the worst. You guys have been helpful and not condescending at all. I appreciate it.
> 
> After poking around in the logs a little, I realized there is a wealth of information there, some relevant, some not. It sure would be nice if there were a little monitoring app that you could plug in the logs you want to monitor and it would notify you if new entries were made. Ever heard of such a thing?
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

I dont know when it was deprecated, but you used to be able to attach task to an event, and it would email, open a program, or give a pop up. I know it worked in 7, but I am on Win10 right now and the email and pop up are no longer available.

Click on any one of the events in event viewer, and then on the right hand "Actions" tab, there will be "attach task to this event" available, follow the prompts, it may still work in 8.1


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont know when it was deprecated, but you used to be able to attach task to an event, and it would email, open a program, or give a pop up. I know it worked in 7, but I am on Win10 right now and the email and pop up are no longer available.
> 
> Click on any one of the events in event viewer, and then on the right hand "Actions" tab, there will be "attach task to this event" available, follow the prompts, it may still work in 8.1


Thanks, great advice. It looks like it is there in 8.1, but the email and popups are deprecated. It allows you to define them, but won't let you save the task. It will allow you to run a program if the event occurs, I suppose I could write a little script to send me an email.


----------



## atomicus

Can someone point me to the BEST pictorial guide of the BIOS settings for Asus BIOS, ideally the latest version? I saw some somewhere in this thread, but I don't know if they're any good or not. Is there a consensus on the best settings? I know for some the voltages will be different, but it seems there's more to it than just that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Thanks again for the tips. I checked, and since I raised the core voltage, I have zero logged WHEA errors. *I do have a few items listed under operational*, I'll try to google and see if they are important.
> My RAM is set to DDR4-2400, I'd like to set it higher to take advantage of the hardware, but I fear instability. Do you think it would be worth it to push it much further? Would I notice any real world results? I don't game much, but I do quite a bit of video editing.
> I must say this forum has been a surprise. So many times new people show up and get discouraged by short answers at best, outright rudeness at the worst. You guys have been helpful and not condescending at all. I appreciate it.
> After poking around in the logs a little, I realized there is a wealth of information there, some relevant, some not. It sure would be nice if there were a little monitoring app that you could plug in the logs you want to monitor and it would notify you if new entries were made. Ever heard of such a thing?
> Steve


Hi Steve - this is normal and only indicates that the counters are operational. eventually there will be 100's of operational notifications.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont know when it was deprecated, but you used to be able to attach task to an event, and it would email, open a program, or give a pop up. I know it worked in 7, but I am on Win10 right now and the email and pop up are no longer available.
> 
> Click on any one of the events in event viewer, and then on the right hand "Actions" tab, there will be "attach task to this event" available, follow the prompts, it may still work in 8.1


yeah - that was real nice...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Thanks, great advice. It looks like it is there in 8.1, but the email and popups are deprecated. It allows you to define them, but won't let you save the task. It will allow you to run a program if the event occurs, I suppose I could write a little script to send me an email.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


... I was gonna say.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Can someone point me to the BEST pictorial guide of the BIOS settings for Asus BIOS, ideally the latest version? I saw some somewhere in this thread, but I don't know if they're any good or not. Is there a consensus on the best settings? I know for some the voltages will be different, but it seems there's more to it than just that.


I've posted several bios screenshot packs... you just need to look back. maybe a week ago?


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hi Steve - this is normal and only indicates that the counters are operational. eventually there will be 100's of operational notifications.
> yeah - that was real nice...
> ... I was gonna say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted several bios screenshot packs... you just need to look back. maybe a week ago?


Any thoughts on my RAM setup?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Any thoughts on my RAM setup?


Sorry, I'm an old guy... what aspect of your ram setup is a concern (I know you have 32GB).


----------



## dsesvak

Hi team!

This thread, among a few others, has been a real help in getting me to a stable overclock -- thanks!

I've got an i7 5960X in my X99 Deluxe, under a Corsair 110i, with G.Skill RAM (2666Mhz) -- Full system in my sig.

I had a nice, stable, cool overclock at 4.375Ghz (125 step, 35x, 1.91v/1.31vcore), with the RAM upped to 3000Mhz (1.35v) and benchmarks were flying. After some lengthy stability, I decided I wanted to try for that mystical 4.5Ghz, so I upped the mult to 36x and vcore to 1.32 (BSOD), then 1.35. As soon as I upped to 1.35, the BIOS gave me a CPU over voltage error on the next (immediate) restart, and I instantly backed down to 1.31vcore. However, I have not been able to make it past BIOS ever since. Each restart (warm or cold boot) successfully makes it to and past BIOS, but always blue screens immediately afterwards. I have tried:

1. "Load optimized default settings"
2. CMOS
3. Powering down, unplugging, and leaving the system off overnight before trying again.
4. Flashing the BIOS (was on 1304, now on 1401)
5. Booting from USB Win8 installer
6. Booting from DVD Win7 installer
7. Pulled the SSD out of my other machine and attached to this one and tried to boot from it.
8. Pulled out all RAM but one stick
9. Put only 4 sticks of RAM in, which passed MEM_OK

Nothing works (everything above BSODs). The BSOD errors are all pretty standard: saw most of 'em at one point or another while working towards the OC in the first place, but now I see nothing but them: like old friends who had overstayed their welcome. The BSODs hit, as I said, immediately after BIOS exists successfully, and appear for only a fraction of a second before restarting automatically. Here are a few of the BSOD errors I was able to catch before they near-instantly disappeared:

Page fault in non paged area (I get this most often)
Kmode exception handled
Critical process died

The X99 Deluxe's Q-code always makes it to AA on POST before bluescreening, so I suspect the CPU.

Should I be reseating my CPU next? Stripping and re-applying thermal paste? Anyone ran into something like this? At this point, everything's running at stock speeds / voltages but I'm still seein' nothing but blue.

Thanks a ton for any advice & thanks for this great thread!

EDIT: I should add that my temps were always under 68C under full load at 4.375Ghz/1.91v/1.31vcore


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Any thoughts on my RAM setup?


Like we have mentioned before, your going to have to play around with certain voltages to get your 32gig of 3000mhz ram to cooperate at the rated frequency, plus your cpu's IMC comes into play, I would get your cpu nice and stable first, ram at stock, when you are happy with that, move on to your ram, then once happy with that, you move onto cache, it's a case of baby steps, and trial and error.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsesvak*
> 
> Hi team!
> 
> This thread, among a few others, has been a real help in getting me to a stable overclock -- thanks!
> 
> I've got an i7 5960X in my X99 Deluxe, under a Corsair 110i, with G.Skill RAM (2666Mhz) -- Full system in my sig.
> 
> I had a nice, stable, cool overclock at 4.375Ghz (125 step, 35x, 1.91v/1.31vcore), with the RAM upped to 3000Mhz (1.35v) and benchmarks were flying. After some lengthy stability, I decided I wanted to try for that mystical 4.5Ghz, so I upped the mult to 36x and vcore to 1.32 (BSOD), then 1.35. As soon as I upped to 1.35, the BIOS gave me a CPU over voltage error on the next (immediate) restart, and I instantly backed down to 1.31vcore. However, I have not been able to make it past BIOS ever since. Each restart (warm or cold boot) successfully makes it to and past BIOS, but always blue screens immediately afterwards. I have tried:
> 
> 1. "Load optimized default settings"
> 2. CMOS
> 3. Powering down, unplugging, and leaving the system off overnight before trying again.
> 4. Flashing the BIOS (was on 1304, now on 1401)
> 5. Booting from USB Win8 installer
> 6. Booting from DVD Win7 installer
> 7. Pulled the SSD out of my other machine and attached to this one and tried to boot from it.
> 8. Pulled out all RAM but one stick
> 9. Put only 4 sticks of RAM in, which passed MEM_OK
> 
> Nothing works (everything above BSODs). The BSOD errors are all pretty standard: saw most of 'em at one point or another while working towards the OC in the first place, but now I see nothing but them: like old friends who had overstayed their welcome. The BSODs hit, as I said, immediately after BIOS exists successfully, and appear for only a fraction of a second before restarting automatically. Here are a few of the BSOD errors I was able to catch before they near-instantly disappeared:
> 
> Page fault in non paged area (I get this most often)
> Kmode exception handled
> Critical process died
> 
> The X99 Deluxe's Q-code always makes it to AA on POST before bluescreening, so I suspect the CPU.
> 
> Should I be reseating my CPU next? Stripping and re-applying thermal paste? Anyone ran into something like this? At this point, everything's running at stock speeds / voltages but I'm still seein' nothing but blue.
> 
> Thanks a ton for any advice & thanks for this great thread!


Have you tried each each stick of ram one at a time in A1 slot, and tried to boot, this is what I would do.


----------



## atomicus

I've discovered my system runs ROCK SOLID stable with the XMP and TPU II switches ON and the OC @t 4.2 than it ever did running at 4.4 with everything manual, where I would get random no boots and WHEA errors. Go figure!!


----------



## dsesvak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Have you tried each each stick of ram one at a time in A1 slot, and tried to boot, this is what I would do.


Thanks for the reply. I had done this with the D1 slot (the manual-recommended one-stick placement), but now have also done this with the A1 slot -- same results. Tried three different sticks, one with a CMOS just before. All blue screen as usual.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsesvak*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I had done this with the D1 slot (the manual-recommended one-stick placement), but now have also done this with the A1 slot -- same results. Tried three different sticks, one with a CMOS just before. All blue screen as usual.


Does the Deluxe have the option to disable cores in the bios,??

Ok it does, under "active processor cores", try disabling all but one core, and try and boot, do this for each core.


----------



## dsesvak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Does the Deluxe have the option to disable cores in the bios,??


Yes -- good idea! Trying that now.

EDIT: So if I disable all cores but core0 it boots! Slowly adding back in cores one at a time to see which core(s) is/are at fault.

So what are my options with defective cores? OCing voids warranty so I'm SOL?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsesvak*
> 
> Yes -- good idea! Trying that now.
> 
> EDIT: So if I disable all cores but core0 it boots! Slowly adding back in cores one at a time to see which core(s) is/are at fault.
> 
> So what are my options with defective cores? OCing voids warranty so I'm SOL?


If one or more of the cores are defective, you don't mention you overclocked, just say your cpu has become defective under normal use.


----------



## dsesvak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> If one or more of the cores are defective, you don't mention you overclocked, just say your cpu has become defective under normal use.


Yep -- found the one core that's bad. I'll see what I can do about exchanging it.

Thanks so much for your help today! =D


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsesvak*
> 
> Yep -- found the one core that's bad. I'll see what I can do about exchanging it.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help today! =D


Your welcome....


----------



## djgar

I have an odd core, but fortunately it's usable, it just gets a bit hotter than the others, usually 4c higher than the next high. I thought it was my block / greasing at first, but a couple of re-do's gave similar results. I'm taming down to 4596 / 3264 for better long-term stability than 50 minutes I could get with 4600 / 3270.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi I have seen the JJ video that advertise the X99-A mobo with USB3.1
will we see a X99 Deluxe with USB 3.1 too?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have an odd core, but fortunately it's usable, it just gets a bit hotter than the others, usually 4c higher than the next high. I thought it was my block / greasing at first, but a couple of re-do's gave similar results. I'm taming down to 4596 / 3264 for better long-term stability than 50 minutes I could get with 4600 / 3270.


There will always be the odd core or two that gets hotter than the others, it's been this way since we started having more than single core cpu's.


----------



## djgar

Absolutely true, but mine are a bit overzealous







. There's a 10-degree diff between hi & lo max. Core 3 is hottest. I was looking for some info on how the cores are laid out on the chip, but I guess it's on a need-to-know basis, and we don't.

I guess it makes things interesting








.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Absolutely true, but mine are a bit overzealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There's a 10-degree diff between hi & lo max. Core 3 is hottest. I was looking for some info on how the cores are laid out on the chip, but I guess it's on a need-to-know basis, and we don't.
> 
> I guess it makes things interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


@blameless may know the core layout...


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sorry, I'm an old guy... what aspect of your ram setup is a concern (I know you have 32GB).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Like we have mentioned before, your going to have to play around with certain voltages to get your 32gig of 3000mhz ram to cooperate at the rated frequency, plus your cpu's IMC comes into play, I would get your cpu nice and stable first, ram at stock, when you are happy with that, move on to your ram, then once happy with that, you move onto cache, it's a case of baby steps, and trial and error.


Thanks for the feedback, I wasn't sure what the proper order would be, and this helps.

It seems really stable now that I upped the core voltage to 1.30.

Would you start with the XMP profile and move from there, or do everything manually. I'm really unfamiliar with setting the timings manually.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, I wasn't sure what the proper order would be, and this helps.
> 
> It seems really stable now that I upped the core voltage to 1.30.
> 
> Would you start with the XMP profile and move from there, or do everything manually. I'm really unfamiliar with setting the timings manually.


Check with XMP for starters to see if your IMC does it no problems but don't stick to it. XMP tends to set VCCSA at ridiculous amounts of voltage. Plus by experimenting with your hardware you'll get the most out of it. More than just XMP for sure.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa - try which timings? that pic is for ram at 3333. just look at the XMP timings for your kit and start there.


Thanks for the help!! Currently, here are my settings:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 2800 will be 125 strap and 127.3 bckl to get the right memory divider... although, that 2800 kit should easily do 3200 on 100 strap. I had the same kit and 3200c16-18-18-44-1T @ 1.375V was much easier than even the encoded XMP2 ([email protected])
> 
> sure x99 does 125
> 3333 on 125:


Awesome, Thanks for the info.
*CPU*
i7-5960X
Core Speed: 4329.0 MHz
Multiplier: x 34.0
Bus Speed: 127.3 Mhz
Core Voltage: 1.351V
*Memory*
Type: DDR4
Size: 16384 MBytes
Channels: Quad
Frequency: 3055.8 MHz


----------



## Jpmboy

looks great to me.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I don't understood if the USB 3.1 PCI exp card is available.
> I have seen that the new BIOS added a NVMe option, on my PC isn't selectable, why?


Because you don't have a NVMe drive, like the Samsung sm951 or the Intel PCI-E ssd. Very very few drives are nvme, and almost 99% of drives out there are ACHI, which is what you and I and everyone else has. That option will only work with a NVMe drive installed.


----------



## Jpmboy

for all you guys jonesin over NVMe, here's a good review: http://www.myce.com/review/intel-dc-p3700-800gb-enterprise-ssd-review-an-awesome-machine-part-2-73708/introduction-1/

prices gotta come down some day.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Absolutely true, but mine are a bit overzealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There's a 10-degree diff between hi & lo max. Core 3 is hottest. I was looking for some info on how the cores are laid out on the chip, but I guess it's on a need-to-know basis, and we don't.
> 
> I guess it makes things interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yea,mine is core #3 at 4 degrees hotter

that was my first 5930K
on my second it was #2 at 4 degrees also


----------



## djgar

OK, I don't feel so bad anymore


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> There will always be the odd core or two that gets hotter than the others, it's been this way since we started having more than single core cpu's.












This is mine with stock seidon 120 + single push fan.


----------



## djgar

Now I actually feel pretty damn good! Other than the body aches from all that snow shoveling that keeps preventing me from getting handbrake failures and BSODs ... actually I think my body's having a BSOD.

I did find a 60 minute stress window with a lower vcache (.35 offset) and different vcore (.06 adaptive offset, 1.305 turbo), now I need to explore that vecinity's vccsa behavior (currently .125 offset).


----------



## inedenimadam

Can someone confirm or rebuke:

Adaptive and Offset voltage control is restricted to the 100 strap.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Can someone confirm or rebuke:
> 
> Adaptive and Offset voltage control is restricted to the 100 strap.


Adaptive is restricted to 100 strap. Offset voltage is not limited to any particular strap.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Can someone confirm or rebuke:
> 
> Adaptive and Offset voltage control is restricted to the 100 strap.
> 
> 
> 
> Adaptive is restricted to 100 strap. Offset voltage is not limited to any particular strap.
Click to expand...

+ rep, thanks for the quick reply.

Is there a benefit of using adaptive > offset?

I have a good stable adaptive overclock, but I want to overclock my RAM more than just the 2400--->2600 that I am now, but 2666 and higher is not cooperating. I am hoping that the 125 strap is going to make it happen.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Because you don't have a NVMe drive, like the Samsung sm951 or the Intel PCI-E ssd. Very very few drives are nvme, and almost 99% of drives out there are ACHI, which is what you and I and everyone else has. That option will only work with a NVMe drive installed.


latest news on SM951 says that the drive will not be NVMe.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> + rep, thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Is there a benefit of using adaptive > offset?
> 
> I have a good stable adaptive overclock, but I want to overclock my RAM more than just the 2400--->2600 that I am now, but 2666 and higher is not cooperating. I am hoping that the 125 strap is going to make it happen.


offset raises the idle and load voltage, adaptive set with a low offset idles at low/normal voltage and only adds voltage by cpu demand.. eg, turbo voltage. If you are on strap 100, Adaptive is the way to go for day-driver clocks. I use it up to 4.7GHz. I think Mydog and his miracle chip uses adaptive at even higher clocks. Since 3200 is a very strong memory divider (strap 100) it's always worth a try. maybe the IMC can do it. I've seen several 2133 kits hit 3200. You may need 1.45+V tho. Just FYI - I've been running 1.45V for a while now. so far no issues at that voltage.


----------



## djgar

Sure, Jpmboy doesn't care about high voltages creating heat because he's got his CPU inside a danged refrigerator


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> latest news on SM951 says that the drive will not be NVMe.


Ahhh... yes, confirmed by Anandtech.

Still curious if it has the same performance under ACHI as opposed to the better NVMe standard.


----------



## teashelves

Hello all,

De-lurking to ask a question. I'm running the stuff in my signature (X99 Pro and 5820K @ 4.455 on 125 strap, 35x, 1.275v with 32 GB RAM @ 2800 on 1.350v using XMP), and it runs stable and all is well with the world. Problem is, sometimes (1 out of 5) the memory shows 24 of 32 GB during POST. If all the memory gets past boot, there are never any problems with benchmarks or stress tests whatsoever.

Did my homework and read this thread, and I realize that the memory training probably needs more voltage to get past boot, and BIOS "Auto" isn't cutting it. Tried disabling memory training & no joy. I haven't messed around much with memory timings or voltages, and just picked the 2800 XMP that my kit came with (also has XMP 2666, but that has been more flaky at any strap setting). So, my question is: I see the _"DRAM Eventual Voltage"_ under Advanced > DRAM Timings > (4 pages down), but where is the _*"DRAM Initial Voltage"*_? It must have some other name/label, cuz I don't see it. Once past boot, the 1.350v is enough to keep the RAM happy on 2800 @ 15-17-17-37-2T. Just gotta get past POST.

BTW, love this forum and everyone's help, especially Raja, Przz, Jpmboy, moorhen2, and the Silent Scone. Thanks!!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teashelves*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> De-lurking to ask a question. I'm running the stuff in my signature (X99 Pro and 5820K @ 4.455 on 125 strap, 35x, 1.275v with 32 GB RAM @ 2800 on 1.350v using XMP), and it runs stable and all is well with the world. Problem is, sometimes (1 out of 5) the memory shows 24 of 32 GB during POST. If all the memory gets past boot, there are never any problems with benchmarks or stress tests whatsoever.
> 
> Did my homework and read this thread, and I realize that the memory training probably needs more voltage to get past boot, and BIOS "Auto" isn't cutting it. Tried disabling memory training & no joy. I haven't messed around much with memory timings or voltages, and just picked the 2800 XMP that my kit came with (also has XMP 2666, but that has been more flaky at any strap setting). So, my question is: I see the _"DRAM Eventual Voltage"_ under Advanced > DRAM Timings > (4 pages down), but where is the _*"DRAM Initial Voltage"*_? It must have some other name/label, cuz I don't see it. Once past boot, the 1.350v is enough to keep the RAM happy on 2800 @ 15-17-17-37-2T. Just gotta get past POST.
> 
> BTW, love this forum and everyone's help, especially Raja, Przz, Jpmboy, moorhen2, and the Silent Scone. Thanks!!


DRAM initial is there as just plain DRAM Volts, differentiated by the other DRAM entry labeled Eventual DRAM Volts.

BTW, I think you have your BCLK labeled Strap in the sig







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Sure, Jpmboy doesn't care about high voltages creating heat because he's got his CPU inside a danged refrigerator


wait, what? thats vdimm.. not vcore.









yeah, the Philly 'burbs have been a refrigerator lately.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teashelves*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> De-lurking to ask a question. I'm running the stuff in my signature (X99 Pro and 5820K @ 4.455 on 125 strap, 35x, 1.275v with 32 GB RAM @ 2800 on 1.350v using XMP), and it runs stable and all is well with the world. Problem is, sometimes (1 out of 5) the memory shows 24 of 32 GB during POST. If all the memory gets past boot, there are never any problems with benchmarks or stress tests whatsoever.
> 
> Did my homework and read this thread, and I realize that the memory training probably needs more voltage to get past boot, and BIOS "Auto" isn't cutting it. Tried disabling memory training & no joy. I haven't messed around much with memory timings or voltages, and just picked the 2800 XMP that my kit came with (also has XMP 2666, but that has been more flaky at any strap setting). So, my question is: I see the _"DRAM Eventual Voltage"_ under Advanced > DRAM Timings > (4 pages down), but where is the _*"DRAM Initial Voltage"*_? It must have some other name/label, cuz I don't see it. Once past boot, the 1.350v is enough to keep the RAM happy on 2800 @ 15-17-17-37-2T. Just gotta get past POST.
> 
> BTW, love this forum and everyone's help, especially Raja, Przz, Jpmboy, moorhen2, and the Silent Scone. Thanks!!


welcome! dram initial is just labeled as Dram voltage, so you can increase this to what your kit needs to post and then let her run with the value you put in Eventual. So, posts with the voltage entered on the extreme tweaker main menu, then they will run with the value in "Eventual". in the dram timings sub menu


----------



## NYD117

As djgar mentioned above you'll find DRAM Voltage under main menu of Ai Tweaker. If you set this one and leave the eventual Auto in the DRAM Timings submenu, you'll run the plain DRAM Voltage even after memory training. Just try setting DRAM Voltage a tad higher than your operating voltage and set Eventual at 1.35 or even try a bit lower than that if you want to get in to tweaking.

EDIT: Jp was faster lol


----------



## teashelves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> DRAM initial is there as just plain DRAM Volts, differentiated by the other DRAM entry labeled Eventual DRAM Volts.


Perfect, exactly the info I was needing, thank you. And I'm assuming you mean the "DRAM Voltage on the AI Tweaker screen, like this screenshot:

http://cdn.overclock.net/7/79/794e2c06_bios1.png

Hopefully that's what you meant, because it seemed to solve the POST problem in a quick test. Awesomeness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> BTW, I think you have your BCLK labeled Strap in the sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yep, you're right, corrected.


----------



## teashelves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> As djgar mentioned above you'll find DRAM Voltage under main menu of Ai Tweaker. If you set this one and leave the eventual Auto in the DRAM Timings submenu, you'll run the plain DRAM Voltage even after memory training. Just try setting DRAM Voltage a tad higher than your operating voltage and set Eventual at 1.35 or even try a bit lower than that if you want to get in to tweaking.


Ah, gotcha, my previous post with screenshot was the right settings panel then. What I did was watch the DRAM voltage in HWiNFO64 after successful boot with Auto, and saw that it hovered around 1.365. I picked that for initial voltage, and it now seems to POST with all memory present & accounted for.

For the record, setting "memory training" to Disabled was a 100% guaranteed way to throw Qcode 98 every boot (_Console input device connect_). It must need something else, but I stopped caring after my memory started working.

Thanks guys you're the best.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wait, what? thats vdimm.. not vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the Philly 'burbs have been a refrigerator lately.


I'm sure there's a slight breeze blowing in the DIMMs direction









I'm in Queens, NY, the freezer section - I'm still sore from all that shoveling. Unfortunately (for this) my garage is behind the house and I have a 100ft driveway to clear :sigh:. But this weather is great for PC ambient temps


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm sure there's a slight breeze blowing in the DIMMs direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Queens, NY, the freezer section - I'm still sore from all that shoveling. Unfortunately (for this) my garage is behind the house and I have a 100ft driveway to clear :sigh:. *But this weather is great for PC ambient temps*


For sure!
Waaay too much snow this year. I think you guys got more than we did for once! (further out on the island did for sure)
100ft - ugh, I'd love 100ft. Takes me a couple of hours after this :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sblantipodi

I haven't understood if the Asus X99 Deluxe with USB 3.1 will bundle an expansion card or it will have built-in usb3.1.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For sure!
> Waaay too much snow this year. I think you guys got more than we did for once! (further out on the island did for sure)
> 100ft - ugh, I'd love 100ft. Takes me a couple of hours after this :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dang, I hate you!







OTOH, it's a great workout without it









Right now I'm trying to work out how the offset / turbo combos behave in adaptive vcore. In the lower offsets (~.01) they resemble the vid reported by Aida. Vcore jumps in .016 steps (1.328, 1.344, 1.360, 1.376), so vid seems the better reference for tracking behavior since it follows the overall spec'ed voltage in much finer resolution. But as you increase the offset, decreasing the turbo gets more and more less linear in the resulting vcore / vid.

I'm also wondering what the difference in behavior is for the higher or lower offset/turbo ratios which provide the same actual vcore to the CPU, which I'm now looking at s the vid value.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Dang, I hate you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTOH, it's a great workout without it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm trying to work out how the offset / turbo combos behave in adaptive vcore. In the lower offsets (~.01) they resemble the vid reported by Aida. Vcore jumps in .016 steps (1.328, 1.344, 1.360, 1.376), so vid seems the better reference for tracking behavior since it follows the overall spec'ed voltage in much finer resolution. But as you increase the offset, decreasing the turbo gets more and more less linear in the resulting vcore / vid.
> 
> I'm also wondering what the difference in behavior is for the higher or lower offset/turbo ratios which provide the same actual vcore to the CPU, which I'm now looking at s the vid value.


Yeah, the VID line seems to move with the voltage setting (slightly). Hotrod717 noticed this on the r4be w/ a 4930. I tend to "calibrate" cpuZ and AID64 with a DMM... did it at launch, but haven't repeated with the bios updates. I should probably do that again...


----------



## Bobmitch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I haven't understood if the Asus X99 Deluxe with USB 3.1 will bundle an expansion card or it will have built-in usb3.1.


The Asus website shows the board to include the expansion card


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teashelves*
> 
> Ah, gotcha, my previous post with screenshot was the right settings panel then. What I did was watch the DRAM voltage in HWiNFO64 after successful boot with Auto, and saw that it hovered around 1.365. I picked that for initial voltage, and it now seems to POST with all memory present & accounted for.
> 
> For the record, setting "memory training" to Disabled was a 100% guaranteed way to throw Qcode 98 every boot (_Console input device connect_). It must need something else, but I stopped caring after my memory started working.
> 
> Thanks guys you're the best.


Auto or ignore is the best way for "memory training, well it is for me anyway. And welcome to the madhouse, lol.


----------



## teashelves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Auto or ignore is the best way for "memory training, well it is for me anyway.


yeah I've gone back to Auto and it's been stable now. For any future visitors that show up, after my post I did eventually find this ASUS ROG Overclocking Guide that directly answers my question:

http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/

_"This allows setting a different voltage, which is applied after the POST process completes. By default the Eventual DRAM voltage will automatically sync with the DRAM Voltage setting (both are the same). If we enter a value here, then it will be applied after the POST process completes. The upshot of this allows us to set a higher DRAM voltage to help pass training from power cycle"_

Basically exactly what everybody here was saying. Tons of great tips on that page.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> And welcome to the madhouse, lol.


Thanks for the welcome, everyone here has been pretty awesome. When overclocking works, it gets pretty addicting, and then you can't get a stable POST for hours and the madness part kicks in...

btw, does anyone else show a voltage difference between DIMM channel A&B and channel C&D? I'm showing 0.020v difference (1.350 DIMM_AB vs. 1.370 DIMM_CD) when on Auto. Switching the RAM sticks around didn't change anything, and the same difference shows up at 1.20v. Is this normal?

(sorry for the long-ish post, will try to keep it shorter in the future)


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teashelves*
> 
> yeah I've gone back to Auto and it's been stable now. For any future visitors that show up, after my post I did eventually find this ASUS ROG Overclocking Guide that directly answers my question:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/
> 
> _"This allows setting a different voltage, which is applied after the POST process completes. By default the Eventual DRAM voltage will automatically sync with the DRAM Voltage setting (both are the same). If we enter a value here, then it will be applied after the POST process completes. The upshot of this allows us to set a higher DRAM voltage to help pass training from power cycle"_
> 
> Basically exactly what everybody here was saying. Tons of great tips on that page.
> Thanks for the welcome, everyone here has been pretty awesome. When overclocking works, it gets pretty addicting, and then you can't get a stable POST for hours and the madness part kicks in...
> 
> btw, does anyone else show a voltage difference between DIMM channel A&B and channel C&D? I'm showing 0.020v difference (1.350 DIMM_AB vs. 1.370 DIMM_CD) when on Auto. Switching the RAM sticks around didn't change anything, and the same difference shows up at 1.20v. Is this normal?
> 
> (sorry for the long-ish post, will try to keep it shorter in the future)


The voltage difference between channels is normal, glad you are working things out, and yes, we are all addicts on here, lol.


----------



## bastian

Might be a mistake, but ASUS has pulled BIOS 1401 for the X99 Deluxe.

Raja, confirm?


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Might be a mistake, but ASUS has pulled BIOS 1401 for the X99 Deluxe.
> 
> Raja, confirm?


I just checked and I cannot see it listed anymore. This is a bit frustrating. Should we revert back to 1305 for whatever reason?


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> I just checked and I cannot see it listed anymore. This is a bit frustrating. Should we revert back to 1305 for whatever reason?


Interesting... I see it there...


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Interesting... I see it there...


Well that's strange.

I am browsing support Drivers&Tools in the Asus us site and right were I could see BIOS(8) and had downloaded the 1401 now I can see BIOS(7) and latest is version 1305.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Asus USA is there. Asus Brazil 1401 is not there anymore...


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Asus USA is there. Asus Brazil 1401 is not there anymore...


I really don't know. I am browsing the US site and cannot see 1401 there.

EDIT: I can't see it in the global site too.


----------



## Gooch

Just noticed the same and was going to ask why they pulled 1401.

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Jpmboy

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/

I see it here.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol people keep asking this release on release. The site can't be trusted. Don't immediately say it's been pulled.


----------



## djgar

Still there for X99-A on US & Global.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> I see it here.


It must be playing Hide and Seek lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> It must be playing Hide and Seek lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ha! that's too weird.


----------



## djgar

Site maintenance is a black art ...


----------



## VSG

Lol I can see it also irrespective of browser, cookies and IP address. I suppose you have to be a Chosen Won to view it.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Well that's strange.
> 
> I am browsing support Drivers&Tools in the Asus us site and right were I could see BIOS(8) and had downloaded the 1401 now I can see BIOS(7) and latest is version 1305.


I don't see it either. This can't be good.


----------



## moorhen2

1201 for the Rampage V Extreme has been pulled as well, hmmm









Edit: But still listed for W7.


----------



## CirsBe011

Hey,

Just wanted to give you guys an update. After careful inspection, I realized that there was a small amount of thermal paste inside the cpu. I cleaned it out, rearranged the RAM (the recommended settings were not working) and everything started working just fine.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CirsBe011*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Just wanted to give you guys an update. After careful inspection, I realized that there was a small amount of thermal paste inside the cpu. I cleaned it out, rearranged the RAM (the recommended settings were not working) and everything started working just fine.
> 
> Thanks anyway!


Glad you have sorted it out.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobmitch*
> 
> The Asus website shows the board to include the expansion card


Where did you see it?
On the official site I see no mention to the USB 3.1 card.
http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/

I haven't understood why they upgraded the "lower end model" like X99-A, Z97 and not the higher end model like X99 Deluxe, RVE and WS


----------



## teashelves

(warning, rant ahead)

Welp, I'm very close to sending this X99 Pro board back and ditching ASUS. I cannot get it to boot more than a few times with full memory. I have some success, but it quickly goes back to sporadic missing memory even though _no changes_ have been made (sometimes cold boot, sometimes warm boot), and then it's another round of jumpers and marathon resets. I've spent the past two weeks working on this board, something many people don't have the luxury of doing. I was careful to pick RAM from the compatibility list, which has a known XMP setting confirmed by ASUS. And yes, I actually do need 32 GB of RAM (virtualization for software testing).

I've configured VCCSA, DRAM voltage, eventual voltage, memory training, strap and every other little thing under the sun in every conceivable combination, and read 500 pages of posts & ASUS guides. I have over 20 pages of boot notes; over a dozen boots per page. On a whim, I tried the Overclocking Wizard in the BIOS, and it almost always results in a failed overclocking error (seriously, wha?). Maybe this BIOS is not ready for prime time -- seems likely, since (for example) disappearing updated values is an easily reproducible bug, and should be trivial for any competent programmer at ASUS to fix. Maybe this board just prefers 16 GB. Maybe I'll drop back to FW 1203 and give that a try.

Bottom line, I can't spend months getting this thing stable. I really really want this to work, and love the board's features, but I'm still within the return window so this might result in an RMA/return. This has been, without a doubt, the most exasperating motherboard I've had, overclocked or not.

*UPDATE:* For the benefit of anyone reading this in the future, I publicly retract the premise of this post -- the fault was with the use of the XMP memory profiles, not the ASUS motherboard. I've listed the details here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/5840#post_23617887
My apologies to ASUS. Now everyone go buy some ASUS products to make me feel better.









*Final Update #2:* As documented later on this thread, this issue remained unresolved despite a few more days of testing. I've discontinued use of the X99 Pro motherboard due to the ongoing POST memory problems.


----------



## Bobmitch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Where did you see it?
> On the official site I see no mention to the USB 3.1 card.
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/
> 
> I haven't understood why they upgraded the "lower end model" like X99-A, Z97 and not the higher end model like X99 Deluxe, RVE and WS


Right there...

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXEU31/


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Because you don't have a NVMe drive, like the Samsung sm951 or the Intel PCI-E ssd. Very very few drives are nvme, and almost 99% of drives out there are ACHI, which is what you and I and everyone else has. That option will only work with a NVMe drive installed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teashelves*
> 
> (warning, rant ahead)
> 
> Welp, I'm very close to sending this board back and ditching ASUS. I cannot get it to boot more than a few times with full memory. I have some success, but it quickly goes back to sporadic missing memory even though _no changes_ have been made (sometimes cold boot, sometimes warm boot), and then it's another round of jumpers and marathon resets. I've spent the past two weeks working on this board, something many people don't have the luxury of doing. I was careful to pick RAM from the compatibility list, which has a known XMP setting confirmed by ASUS. And yes, I actually do need 32 GB of RAM (virtualization for software testing).
> 
> I've configured VCCSA, DRAM voltage, eventual voltage, memory training, strap and every other little thing under the sun in every conceivable combination, and read 500 pages of posts & ASUS guides. I have over 20 pages of boot notes; over a dozen boots per page. On a whim, I tried the Overclocking Wizard in the BIOS, and it almost always results in a failed overclocking error (seriously, wha?). Maybe this BIOS is not ready for prime time -- seems likely, since (for example) disappearing updated values is an easily reproducible bug, and should be trivial for any competent programmer at ASUS to fix. Maybe this board just prefers 16 GB. Maybe I'll drop back to FW 1203 and give that a try.
> 
> Bottom line, I can't spend months getting this thing stable. I really really want this to work, and love the board's features, but I'm still within the return window so this might result in an RMA/return. This has been, without a doubt, the most exasperating motherboard I've had, overclocked or not.


Quote:


> RAM: 32 GB Corsair Vengeance @ 2800 [4 x 8, 1.350v, 15-17-17-37-2T XMP]


Hello

Have you tried running the memory at spec? 16-18-18-36-2T


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobmitch*
> 
> Right there...
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXEU31/


Why they made a new page like a new motherboard for just an additional card?
Is there some difference on the motherboard?
Can I install the x99 deluxe u31 BIOS on my older motherboard?


----------



## teashelves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Have you tried running the memory at spec? 16-18-18-36-2T


Hi Praz,

No, I was leaving it at the factory default XMP settings, since the RAM is guaranteed to work at those XMP timings by both Corsair and ASUS as stated on page 25 of the User's Guide.

However, I will give those slower timings a try right now, and report back here. Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teashelves*
> 
> (warning, rant ahead)
> 
> Welp, I'm very close to sending this X99 Pro board back and ditching ASUS. I cannot get it to boot more than a few times with full memory. I have some success, but it quickly goes back to sporadic missing memory even though _no changes_ have been made (sometimes cold boot, sometimes warm boot), and then it's another round of jumpers and marathon resets. I've spent the past two weeks working on this board, something many people don't have the luxury of doing. I was careful to pick RAM from the compatibility list, which has a known XMP setting confirmed by ASUS. And yes, I actually do need 32 GB of RAM (virtualization for software testing).
> 
> I've configured VCCSA, DRAM voltage, eventual voltage, memory training, strap and every other little thing under the sun in every conceivable combination, and read 500 pages of posts & ASUS guides. I have over 20 pages of boot notes; over a dozen boots per page. On a whim, I tried the Overclocking Wizard in the BIOS, and it almost always results in a failed overclocking error (seriously, wha?). Maybe this BIOS is not ready for prime time -- seems likely, since (for example) disappearing updated values is an easily reproducible bug, and should be trivial for any competent programmer at ASUS to fix. Maybe this board just prefers 16 GB. Maybe I'll drop back to FW 1203 and give that a try.
> 
> Bottom line, I can't spend months getting this thing stable. I really really want this to work, and love the board's features, but I'm still within the return window so this might result in an RMA/return. This has been, without a doubt, the most exasperating motherboard I've had, overclocked or not.


Hopefully it's the MB or RAM, and not the CPU IMC.


----------



## teashelves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hopefully it's the MB or RAM, and not the CPU IMC.


Yeah, the CPU IMC has been my main focus over the last few days; I've played around with variables that could help it. The IMC has been distinctly smelling more and more fishy lately.

And, the RAM has been RMA'd once already, since I thought that was the problem (sorry about that, Corsair.... still friends?







)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teashelves*
> 
> Hi Praz,
> 
> No, I was leaving it at the factory default XMP settings, since the RAM is guaranteed to work at those XMP timings by both Corsair and ASUS as stated on page 25 of the User's Guide.
> 
> However, I will give those slower timings a try right now, and report back here. Thanks.


Hello

Corsair does not list a Vengeance 2800MHz 32GB kit with the timings you have listed.


----------



## teashelves

*blinks* ...wait a minute...

I have CMK32GX4M4A2666C15. I tried the 2666 XMP settings, and it was not stable whatsoever (the default strap, or overridden with another strap, caused consistent POST failures). Okay, no worries, this kit also includes a 2800 XMP selection, both on the memory and listed in the BIOS. So that was selected, and I kept using that since it was (more) stable.

BUT BUT BUT, I definitely see what you are saying -- the timings are not exactly the same as the Corsair 2800 32 GB kit. Hmmm.

EDIT: (oh man, am I going to end up eating my previous post now that it's public??)

EDIT #2: (Testing now... This will either end with me looking like an idiot for my rant -- but a thankful idiot with a functional PC!, ...or being very confused about Corsair's XMP settings)


----------



## Glottis

why did X99-S BIOS 1401 disappear from Asus website?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teashelves*
> 
> *blinks* ...wait a minute...
> 
> I have CMK32GX4M4A2666C15. I tried the 2666 XMP settings, and it was not stable whatsoever (the default strap, or overridden with another strap, caused consistent POST failures). Okay, no worries, this kit also includes a 2800 XMP selection, both on the memory and listed in the BIOS. So that was selected, and I kept using that since it was (more) stable.
> 
> BUT BUT BUT, I definitely see what you are saying -- the timings are not exactly the same as the Corsair 2800 32 GB kit. Hmmm.
> 
> EDIT: (oh man, am I going to end up eating my previous post now that it's public??)
> 
> EDIT #2: (Testing now... This will either end with me looking like an idiot for my rant -- but a thankful idiot with a functional PC!, ...or being very confused about Corsair's XMP settings)


Hey, I RMA'd a board twice because I was over-tightening the mounting screws







...


----------



## jslickjr

If anyone has the time to give me some advice, I would appreciate it. I have taken great care in building a new computer and have run into an issue. The computer will not shut down completely via Windows after I updated the Bios to 1401. Additionally, the case power button will not shut down the computer either when I hold it down. After I press and hold it then release, it turns the computer back on. The reset button works but after the Asus logo it gives a Windows was not properly shut down error. Prior to the Bios update all that was completed up to that point was tested components outside the case, assembled the components, installed drivers off of the motherboard dvd and installed/activated Windows 7 Professional x64. At that point the computer would shut down via Windows. I then installed Windows updates and updated the Bios to 1401. When I attempt start/shutdown in Windows, it indicates it is shutting down, then no signal on monitor, then all the case fans ramp up including the Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme fans and will continue to run until I turn off the PSU switch. The computer runs perfectly fine once in Windows and will restart properly via start/restart and the code on the board remains on AA while in Windows (which I believe is "everything is ok"). I have done the following:

Unplugged both PSU connectors to the motherboard and reconnected
Removed both memory modules and reinstalled
Removed GPU and reinstalled
Set high performance mode in power options
Set USB devices to not wake in power management
Verified the wires on the Q-Connector are correct
Set Bios to default after update

I am unsure of the following:

The only other spare PSU I have is an old 320w with only two SATA connectors, not sure if I can use that to test
Was I supposed to use the included motherboard standoffs or just the raised ones on the case? The case also had removable standoffs in the precise locations for this board, I used 9 screws to attach the board to the case
The power switch LED on the board stays RED and the reset switch stays GREEN (not sure if that is normal)
When I ordered the board, delivery was delayed to due severe weather and the board was stored in a UPS trailer for 6 days in 20 degree weather. Could that have caused any problems?

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## teashelves

Apparently I get to wear the Drama Llama pants today. Here are my test conclusions:

1) Although I only did a few brief tests so far, it looks like Praz is right. The RAM timings he listed are working with the 2800 speed, and the XMP-2666 can work with factory timings when used with standard overclocking tweaks (knowledge I didn't have the first day I got these particular components). Thanks, Praz.

2) I'm going back to edit my previous post/rant-a-thon, and will retract my negative observations about the ASUS X99 Pro. It's all kinds of awesome and everyone should buy one.









3) Seriously Corsair, what the--? You suckered me with a 2800 XMP that had unicorn fart timings, and then embarrassed me in front of everyone on the playground.



Sorry everyone. Carry on.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teashelves*
> 
> Apparently I get to wear the Drama Llama pants today. Here are my test conclusions:
> 
> 1) Although I only did a few brief tests so far, it looks like Praz is right. The RAM timings he listed are working with the 2800 speed, and the XMP-2666 can work with factory timings when used with standard overclocking tweaks (knowledge I didn't have the first day I got these particular components). Thanks, Praz.
> 
> 2) I'm going back to edit my previous post/rant-a-thon, and will retract my negative observations about the ASUS X99 Pro. It's all kinds of awesome and everyone should buy one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Seriously Corsair, what the--? You suckered me with a 2800 XMP that had unicorn fart timings, and then embarrassed me in front of everyone on the playground.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry everyone. Carry on.


Hello

Hopefully this will get your issues fixed. For future reference although the second XMP settings are tested by Corsair they only guarantee the primary XMP settings.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teashelves*
> 
> Apparently I get to wear the Drama Llama pants today. Here are my test conclusions:
> 
> 1) Although I only did a few brief tests so far, it looks like Praz is right. The RAM timings he listed are working with the 2800 speed, and the XMP-2666 can work with factory timings when used with standard overclocking tweaks (knowledge I didn't have the first day I got these particular components). Thanks, Praz.
> 
> 2) I'm going back to edit my previous post/rant-a-thon, and will retract my negative observations about the ASUS X99 Pro. It's all kinds of awesome and everyone should buy one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Seriously Corsair, what the--? You suckered me with a 2800 XMP that had unicorn fart timings, and then embarrassed me in front of everyone on the playground.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry everyone. Carry on.


I have a 2666 Dom Plat Corsair kit with identical XMP settings. Well apart from yours being double the density, would you mind sharing what IC version is in your kit? You can find it on the label of each DIMM it should say ver5.29(Hynix) or ver4.23(Samsung)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jslickjr*
> 
> I then installed Windows updates and updated the Bios to 1401.


Hello

This is more likely an issue with one of the Windows updates. Either reinstalling Windows or flashing back to the previous BIOS version will point to where the fault is.


----------



## djgar

Raja, any insights on the Mystery of the Disappearing Bios? Early April Fools?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is more likely an issue with one of the Windows updates. Either reinstalling Windows or flashing back to the previous BIOS version will point to where the fault is.


funny you should say that, I had to use a restore point recently... I thought it was the intel management engine update that showed up? BUt it may have been pilot error in trying to max out XTU at < = 4.0 GHz.

The 5960x is probably not the best chip for this: http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season1_division1_round1/2000/xtu_4ghz


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> funny you should say that, I had to use a restore point recently... I thought it was the intel management engine update that showed up? BUt it may have been pilot error in trying to max out XTU at < = 4.0 GHz.
> 
> The 5960x is probably not the best chip for this: http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season1_division1_round1/2000/xtu_4ghz


Oh yeah it must be a percentage handicap per CPU model if you are talking about the points awarded.
EDIT:Or is it strictly ranked per core performance?


----------



## teashelves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> I have a 2666 Dom Plat Corsair kit with identical XMP settings. Well apart from yours being double the density, would you mind sharing what IC version is in your kit? You can find it on the label of each DIMM it should say ver5.29(Hynix) or ver4.23(Samsung)


ver 4.23 - Samsung


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teashelves*
> 
> ver 4.23 - Samsung


I've 4.23 as well and I would be happier if I had Hynix. From what I see in OCN RAM gallery thread there is a significant difference between these two.
I've been able to get 3200 16-17-17-43-1T on 100 strap with this one at 1.37v after that it doesn't scale very well. It can do 2666 15-15-15-40-2T on 100 strap at stock volts and for 1T it requires +50mv.(all these on 900mv VCCSA)

I think Jpmboy could vouch for this, being the owner of a very interesting Hynix Dom Plat kit. lol


----------



## jslickjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is more likely an issue with one of the Windows updates. Either reinstalling Windows or flashing back to the previous BIOS version will point to where the fault is.


Thank you for the assistance.

I reinstalled Windows 7 Professional x64 with SP1, no updates otherwise (leaving the BIOS at 1401), cleared the CMOS (removed battery and moved jumper for 20 seconds), I did not install any drivers or applications off the motherboard dvd, the problem still exists. Start/Restart works perfectly, Start/Shutdown does not.

Next.

I flashed the BIOS back to 1203 12/10/2014, cleared the CMOS (removed battery and moved jumper for 20 seconds), set defaults, reinstalled Windows 7 Professional x64 SP1, no updates, I did not install any drivers or applications off the motherboard dvd, the problem still exists. Start/Restart works perfectly, Start/Shutdown does not.

I am at a loss. At this point how can I determine where the fault is? Either bad motherboard or PSU? I appreciate this community and happy that I found it!


----------



## teashelves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> I've 4.23 as well and I would be happier if I had Hynix. From what I see in OCN RAM gallery thread there is a significant difference between these two.
> I've been able to get 3200 16-17-17-43-1T on 100 strap with this one at 1.37v after that it doesn't scale very well. It can do 2666 15-15-15-40-2T on 100 strap at stock volts and for 1T it requires +50mv.(all these on 900mv VCCSA)
> 
> I think Jpmboy could vouch for this, being the owner of a very interesting Hynix Dom Plat kit. lol


I read the same thing too about Hynix. Kinda bummed. Although I'll be happy with the timings that Praz gave me. I dont mind messing with settings (kinda the whole point of this forum), but the 2800 clearly wasn't ever gonna happen with the published profile. Oh well. Just glad I dont have to return the MB.

But your 3200 speed is screaming, at C16 it should easily beat 2666 at latency 15 even with the command rate difference (+12%?). You probably have more headroom left on the VCCSA I'd think. For me, I cared more about the 32GB capacity than outright speed (ignore the fact that I just wasted days trying to tweak RAM speed). The DDR4 Dominators looked good, but price was nowhere near attainable for me. I had DDR3 Dominators and they were perfect, and made me a Corsair fanboy


----------



## teashelves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jslickjr*
> 
> Additionally, the case power button will not shut down the computer either when I hold it down. After I press and hold it then release, it turns the computer back on. The reset button works but after the Asus logo it gives a Windows was not properly shut down error.


At the risk of stating the obvious, do you have the settings you want in _Control Panel > Power Options > Change Plan Settings > Change Advanced Settings > Power buttons and Lid_ ? if you reinstalled Windows/updated, these may be set to something different than expected.

If I've misunderstood or you already know about this, disregard


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Oh yeah it must be a percentage handicap per CPU model if you are talking about the points awarded.
> EDIT:Or is it strictly ranked per core performance?


the score is divided by the number of cores...


----------



## jslickjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teashelves*
> 
> At the risk of stating the obvious, do you have the settings you want in _Control Panel > Power Options > Change Plan Settings > Change Advanced Settings > Power buttons and Lid_ ? if you reinstalled Windows/updated, these may be set to something different than expected.
> 
> If I've misunderstood or you already know about this, disregard


Thank you for pointing that out to me, however, I did change the power management settings after I reinstalled Windows. I flashed back to 1203, the board shipped with 1004, should I go back to 1004?


----------



## NYD117

Yes I saw it is per core after all. Uncore and memory performance seems to make the difference between top scores in XTU when capped on core even though it is minimal. I can't do more than 4.1GHz Uncore anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jslickjr*
> 
> Thank you for pointing that out to me, however, I did change the power management settings after I reinstalled Windows. I flashed back to 1203, the board shipped with 1004, should I go back to 1004?


So, you verified that the front panel switch functions are set correctly in windows.. and that wake from Lan is disabled.







. I couldn't determine whether you tried this already, and it may reflect my incomplete understanding of the problem: pull the case front panel wires from the motherboard and use the MB switches to power on, with all usb devices disconnected except for your mouse and keyboard. boot to windows and try the menu shut down. If that does not work, try cntrl-alt-del> and tryt the task manager shut down button on that screen. Something is forcing W7 to restart after the shut down command. (event viewer, restart manager - recording any messages?)

IN device manager - all devices are good?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Yes I saw it is per core after all. Uncore and memory performance seems to make the difference between top scores in XTU when capped on core even though it is minimal. I can't do more than 4.1GHz Uncore anyway.


For sure... lol - I posted earlier that I tightened up timings so much on 3333 and crashed so hard in XTU, that Win8.1 forgot it's name! Had to refresh AND re-authenticate.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For sure... lol - I posted earlier that I tightened up timings so much on 3333 and crashed so hard in XTU, that Win8.1 forgot it's name! Had to refresh AND re-authenticate.


lol. Forgot its name.. This one seems to have been one hell of a corruption


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ...
> 
> For sure... lol - I posted earlier that I tightened up timings so much on 3333 and crashed so hard in XTU, that Win8.1 forgot it's name! Had to refresh AND re-authenticate.


What? No image to restore??? When OC-exploring I always keep an up-to-date OS image to roll back to when the BSODs take their toll - Paragon Hard Disk Manager is my BFF







. Seven minutes and I'm back in business and wholesome again. Well, my OS is at least.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What? No image to restore??? When OC-exploring I always keep an up-to-date OS image to roll back to when the BSODs take their toll - Paragon Hard Disk Manager is my BFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seven minutes and I'm back in business and wholesome again. Well, my OS is at least.


yeah, I have system restore points.. this was a serious crash.. windows listed ones that were from before I loaded the OS! Also have Acronis backups... a kernel refresh was easy, I just didn't think I'd have to phone in to validate the install. no big deal, only took 15min to complete.


----------



## carlhil2

AOME OneKey Recovery 1.1, which is free, is a nice, new program that backs up your copy of Windows, then, gives you the option of restoring your system on boot...


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah, I have system restore points.. this was a serious crash.. windows listed ones that were from before I loaded the OS! Also have Acronis backups... a kernel refresh was easy, I just didn't think I'd have to phone in to validate the install. no big deal, only took 15min to complete.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> AOME OneKey Recovery 1.1, which is free, is a nice, new program that backs up your copy of Windows, then, gives you the option of restoring your system on boot...


nice. Looks like a good one. I've had Acronis for many years... auto B/U on schedule to a 1T SSD external drive for the bench. And the other PCs back up to a 4T NAS Raid 1 with it. Costs some, but works great.

btw - I choose a refresh since it is basically a clean kernel install.


----------



## teashelves

Opinions requested. Previously was losing memory 1 out of 5 POSTs. After using Praz's timings, now missing RAM 1 out of 10 reboots. Improved, but it seems to be just a matter of finding the magical settings. Have ditched XMP and have gone full Manual. Here are my current settings that give the most consistent results:

*Strap*: 125 [100 strap hard to make work consistently]
*BCLK*: 127.3 [XMP original setting, retained since most reliable]
*Mult*: 35x [up to 37x gets to Windows, but fails stress tests or thermals]
*DRAM Freq*: 2800 [2666 more unstable at all settings]
*DRAM Timings*: 16-18-18-36-2T [as per Praz; tried -37 but was worse]
*Vcore*: 1.270 [stable from 1.250 up to 1.280]
*VCCSA*: +0.150 [gives 1.02v final, tried +0.0 thru +.162]
*Initial DRAM*: 1.390v [lower increases DIMM dropouts]
*Eventual DRAM*: 1.350 [contrary to belief, DRAM volts will _not_ drop below Initial if Eventual = Auto]

Everything else Auto, other components in my sig. Any changes to Min/Max Cache Ratio, Adaptive voltage, Fast/Cold Boot, or Mem Training results in Qcode B7 or 98 and requires full BIOS reset.

To repeat: This isn't about overclocking stability, but about disappearing RAM during POST. Once past POST, everything is 100% rock solid. Boot at 2133 RAM always shows all memory, but then I wouldn't have purchased an ASUS X99 board and fast components.

Open to any suggestions.


----------



## MikeSp

I used the 4.2 GHz OC tutorial at the beginning of this thread and it worked like a charm -- even works with the second set of DIMMs that I added.

Have yet for anyone to tell me if 40C for the CPU is OK for its longevity.


----------



## jslickjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So, you verified that the front panel switch functions are set correctly in windows.. and that wake from Lan is disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I couldn't determine whether you tried this already, and it may reflect my incomplete understanding of the problem: pull the case front panel wires from the motherboard and use the MB switches to power on, with all usb devices disconnected except for your mouse and keyboard. boot to windows and try the menu shut down. If that does not work, try cntrl-alt-del> and tryt the task manager shut down button on that screen. Something is forcing W7 to restart after the shut down command. (event viewer, restart manager - recording any messages?)
> 
> IN device manager - all devices are good?


I verified that the front panel switches are correct and power settings in Windows are correct. All devices in Device Manager appear correct. I followed your instructions and the issue still remains. Currently have fresh Windows 7 install and flashed back to 1203. I fear it may be the PSU or board.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teashelves*
> 
> *DRAM Timings*: 16-18-18-36-2T [as per Praz; tried -37 but was worse]


Hello

Try setting tRAS to 38 or 40 and see if it helps with stability.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> I used the 4.2 GHz OC tutorial at the beginning of this thread and it worked like a charm -- even works with the second set of DIMMs that I added.
> 
> Have yet for anyone to tell me if 40C for the CPU is OK for its longevity.


If you're under 85C, you should be fine.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> I used the 4.2 GHz OC tutorial at the beginning of this thread and it worked like a charm -- even works with the second set of DIMMs that I added.
> 
> Have yet for anyone to tell me if 40C for the CPU is OK for its longevity.


I like to keep things under 80c, but the cores get much hotter - those are the temps to watch.


----------



## teashelves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Try setting tRAS to 38 or 40 and see if it helps with stability.


16-18-18-38-2T made it 13 reboots with no failures, and then power-up #14 did not pick up DIMM_D1 (usually it's A1 that disappears).

Reinitializing whole BIOS (mandatory, else disappearing DIMMs will not reappear), and will retest with 16-18-18-40-2T.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teashelves*
> 
> 16-18-18-38-2T made it 13 reboots with no failures, and then power-up #14 did not pick up DIMM_D1 (usually it's A1 that disappears).
> 
> Reinitializing whole BIOS (mandatory, else disappearing DIMMs will not reappear), and will retest with 16-18-18-40-2T.


Try playing with your SA voltage, this is the most picky voltage, 0.80000-0.90000 to start with, mind you, you are on adaptive/offset. Why don't you give manual fixed voltages a go for now, see what happens, i'm old school, and adaptive and offset are alien to me. lol


----------



## teashelves

well that was a quick test. 3 reboots and 16-18-18-40 bombed too. DIMM_D1 is the squeaky wheel today (it varies to keep me entertained).










On a scale of fun, with 10 being the most fun and 1 being almost no fun, this would be rated I Hate Testing Memory.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Try playing with your SA voltage, this is the most picky voltage, 0.80000-090000 to start with, mind you, you are on adaptive/offset. Why don't you give manual fixed voltages a go for now, see what happens, i'm old school, and adaptive and offset are alien to me. lol


Ok, will try fixed voltages. Thanks for the suggestion. Will report back (I know this must be incredibly fascinating to everyone....)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jslickjr*
> 
> I verified that the front panel switches are correct and power settings in Windows are correct. All devices in Device Manager appear correct. I followed your instructions and the issue still remains. Currently have fresh Windows 7 install and flashed back to 1203. I fear it may be the PSU or board.


very strange. to attempt to isolate the problem
1) restart and hit F8 to enter safe mode. Does shutdown now work? if yes..
2) open msconfig and set boot to a clean boot: hide ms services then disable all. (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135)
3) if the problem reappears after 2), then it's related to something added that's not windows.

Also, have you installed the most recent intel ME?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teashelves*
> 
> 16-18-18-38-2T made it 13 reboots with no failures, and then power-up #14 did not pick up DIMM_D1 (usually it's A1 that disappears).
> 
> Reinitializing whole BIOS (mandatory, else disappearing DIMMs will not reappear), and will retest with 16-18-18-40-2T.


in addition to SA what vdimm are you running? I get this problem occasionally (lost stick) try increasing both VCCIO to 1.06250 or 1.06825


----------



## teashelves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in addition to SA what vdimm are you running?


I've tried every value between 1.350 up to 1.400. These values match the official ASUS recommendations: _"For speeds over DDR4-2666 try using 1.35~1.40VDIMM as a starting point."_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I get this problem occasionally (lost stick)


Then it's conceivable that an issue exists with the board or firmware, since multiple users are experiencing the same symptom. I'm not willing to accept BIOS memory recognition failures as a reasonable compromise on my new $2000 system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Try playing with your SA voltage, this is the most picky voltage, 0.80000-0.90000 to start with, mind you, you are on adaptive/offset. Why don't you give manual fixed voltages a go for now, see what happens


Results: Continually rebooted over the course of three hours. The most encouraging result of this batch of tests was a fixed SA voltage of 1.0000, which successfully made POST six times before Q-code "bf". Just to be clear, there were no BIOS changes made between good reboots, it just up & failed on startup #7 with no intervention on my part. However most SA voltage changes immediately resulted in a frozen BIOS or various assorted Q-codes (my notebook is pretty full of data at this point).

Losing hope, I decided to just drop back to full factory defaults: generic BIOS settings and XMP 2666, which as Praz pointed out is a guaranteed setting for my memory kit. Never again got a successful startup, with Q-codes 98 and 95 making frequent appearances.

Realizing that this was week 2.5 of unrelenting POST failures since purchase, and not being employed by ASUS as a hardware tester, I'm discontinuing this investigation. Thanks to all who tried to help. The members on this forum have been welcoming and supportive, and I really appreciated it.


----------



## jslickjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> very strange. to attempt to isolate the problem
> 1) restart and hit F8 to enter safe mode. Does shutdown now work? if yes..
> 2) open msconfig and set boot to a clean boot: hide ms services then disable all. (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135)
> 3) if the problem reappears after 2), then it's related to something added that's not windows.
> 
> Also, have you installed the most recent intel ME?


I appreciate your guidance. I completed those steps and the issue remains. I was able to pull a 650w PSU from another new build and installed it into this build and behold, the computer starts, restarts and powers down correctly. I dreaded pulling out the PSU as I was OCD with the cable management, but, found what was at fault.

While I wait for the replacement 750w PSU, do you think the 650w PSU will be sufficient while I update the BIOS, reinstall Windows & updates, etc.

Also, thank you to everyone else who assisted me, I very much appreciate it. When I get this bad boy up and running I will be back for some tips.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teashelves*
> 
> I've tried every value between 1.350 up to 1.400. These values match the official ASUS recommendations: _"For speeds over DDR4-2666 try using 1.35~1.40VDIMM as a starting point."_
> *Then it's conceivable that an issue exists with the board or firmware, since multiple users are experiencing the same symptom.* I'm not willing to accept BIOS memory recognition failures as a reasonable compromise on my new $2000 system.
> Results: Continually rebooted over the course of three hours. The most encouraging result of this batch of tests was a fixed SA voltage of 1.0000, which successfully made POST six times before Q-code "bf". Just to be clear, there were no BIOS changes made between good reboots, it just up & failed on startup #7 with no intervention on my part. However most SA voltage changes immediately resulted in a frozen BIOS or various assorted Q-codes (my notebook is pretty full of data at this point).
> 
> Losing hope, I decided to just drop back to full factory defaults: generic BIOS settings and XMP 2666, which as Praz pointed out is a guaranteed setting for my memory kit. Never again got a successful startup, with Q-codes 98 and 95 making frequent appearances.
> 
> Realizing that this was week 2.5 of unrelenting POST failures since purchase, and not being employed by ASUS as a hardware tester, I'm discontinuing this investigation. Thanks to all who tried to help. The members on this forum have been welcoming and supportive, and I really appreciated it.











actually that's not my point - overclocking ram does it... and I can always get the slot back with a retrain. Sure, running these things off spec can be frustrating at times, but that's the nature of overclocking. Additionally, ensure that dimm current is at 130% and dimm power phase is on "Optimized".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jslickjr*
> 
> I appreciate your guidance. I completed those steps and the issue remains. I was able to pull a 650w PSU from another new build and installed it into this build and behold, the computer starts, restarts and powers down correctly. I dreaded pulling out the PSU as I was OCD with the cable management, but, found what was at fault.
> 
> While I wait for the replacement 750w PSU, do you think the 650w PSU will be sufficient while I update the BIOS, reinstall Windows & updates, etc.
> 
> Also, thank you to everyone else who assisted me, I very much appreciate it. When I get this bad boy up and running I will be back for some tips.


Nice.. a happy/sad moment. Got it trouble-shot







, but playing taps for the PSU. (kinda like watching your mother-in-law accidentally drive over a cliff in your brand new Mercedes







)

JK - I love my M-I-L


----------



## TeamSwitcher

Have you tried going back to the 1103 BIOS? Or run your expensive RAM at the boring 2133MHz mode? For me, that is the only version of the BIOS that works without dropping DIMMs when I start my computer. That's right. I too can't set the XMP mode with the last three BIOS updates without experiencing dropped memory modules when I start up.

At first I though it was a RAM seating issue, but going back to the 1103 BIOS fixed it - I rebooted dozens of times with the 1103 BIOS and it works...EVERY...SINGLE...TIME. There is no question that someone at ASUS has made a terrible mistake with the XMP timings on the X99 Deluxe BIOS. Here's hoping that someone finds their mistake soon...this is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## jslickjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice.. a happy/sad moment. Got it trouble-shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but playing taps for the PSU. (kinda like watching your mother-in-law accidentally drive over a cliff in your brand new Mercedes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> JK - I love my M-I-L


That is a great analogy, but, like you said, I love my M-I-L too. As for the PSU, do you think the ULTRA LSP SERIES V2 750W ATX PSU is sufficient for my setup? Regrettably, I realize that my choice in a PSU was not thought out and the replacement will be the same. I admit my decision was based solely on the cost. Will this poor decision on my part affect my ability to OC this setup?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jslickjr*
> 
> That is a great analogy, but, like you said, I love my M-I-L too. As for the PSU, do you think the ULTRA LSP SERIES V2 750W ATX PSU is sufficient for my setup? Regrettably, I realize that my choice in a PSU was not thought out and the replacement will be the same. I admit my decision was based solely on the cost. Will this poor decision on my part affect my ability to OC this setup?


750W should be enough for you 5820 and one card. Did you buy that Ultra already?


----------



## jslickjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 750W should be enough for you 5820 and one card. Did you buy that Ultra already?


Since I originally purchased the Ultra, that is what the vendor is replacing the defective one with. Would you recommend another brand? I would have no problem purchasing another that you feel would be better suited for this set up. The guide I utilized for building a flight simulator computer recommended the Corsair AX850i. In my clueless opinion, I thought it would be overkill especially since I have no intention of adding a second GPU. I appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jslickjr*
> 
> Since I originally purchased the Ultra, that is what the vendor is replacing the defective one with. Would you recommend another brand? I would have no problem purchasing another that you feel would be better suited for this set up. The guide I utilized for building a flight simulator computer recommended the Corsair AX850i. In my clueless opinion, I thought it would be overkill especially since I have no intention of adding a second GPU. I appreciate your thoughts.


Yeah, I thin k750 would be enough, it really a matter of the PSU quality. The AX850i is a very good PSU, but also expensive. That said, 850 vs 750 is not really overkill (1200 might be tho







). Corsair, EVGA, PC Power and Cooling (Now called Firepower), Seasonic, etc. All good. There's a PSU guru here at OCN... can't recall his username. try searching for the PSU threads.


----------



## cersos

Anyone ever hear why 1401 was pulled from ASUS site?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Anyone ever hear why 1401 was pulled from ASUS site?


Because of a minor glitch with ASMedia Sata I believe.


----------



## djgar

The X99-A 1401 is still there, but it doesn't have the Asmedia SATA, so that makes sense.


----------



## jslickjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, I thin k750 would be enough, it really a matter of the PSU quality. The AX850i is a very good PSU, but also expensive. That said, 850 vs 750 is not really overkill (1200 might be tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Corsair, EVGA, PC Power and Cooling (Now called Firepower), Seasonic, etc. All good. There's a PSU guru here at OCN... can't recall his username. try searching for the PSU threads.


Thank you for your input, I will investigate more on PSU quality.


----------



## L36

Does anyone leave their CPU and DRAM SVID on while in offset mode? I want to overclock the system but also have the neat power saving features enables so when the system is not being hammered it runs cool, this would come useful during those toasty summers. Any input on this? Also having my windows setting on balanced.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Does anyone leave their CPU and DRAM SVID on while in offset mode? I want to overclock the system but also have the neat power saving features enables so when the system is not being hammered it runs cool, this would come useful during those toasty summers. Any input on this? Also having my windows setting on balanced.


With adaptive or offset you can leave cpu svid on auto, and dram svid disabled if you are OCing your ram above 2133. Adaptive only on 100 strap. Offset? why?


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With adaptive or offset you can leave cpu svid on auto, and dram svid disabled if you are OCing your ram above 2133. Adaptive only on 100 strap. Offset? why?


Don't know, im only experimenting with adaptive/offset options right now. Ive mostly only used full manual.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Don't know, im only experimenting with adaptive/offset options right now. Ive mostly only used full manual.


If you are on strap 100, use adaptive.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you are on strap 100, use adaptive.


What about cache? Should I leave min multiplier on auto and max to my desired multiplier?


----------



## bastian

New X99 Deluxe BIOS out to replace the pulled 1401:
Quote:


> X99-DELUXE BIOS 1502
> Improve system stability.
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1502.zip


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> What about cache? Should I leave *min multiplier on auto* and max to my desired multiplier?


yes, but adaptive cache will not work. use offset or fixed for cache, adaptive for vcore.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> New X99 Deluxe BIOS out to replace the pulled 1401:


Any word on what this actually does?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Any word on what this actually does?


I can tell you that it updates EC1 version. Other than that, I would assume it is recommended over the pulled 1401.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm still on 1103


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I can tell you that it updates EC1 version. Other than that, I would assume it is recommended over the pulled 1401.


Pardon mah ignorance, but what is "EC1"?

X99 Deluxe BIOS version 1502 "Improve system stability". Hmmmm.. Anybody know of where they (Asus) hides real release notes??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm still on 1103


IDK buddy, these ugly yellow ram sticks are doing really well. Might actually be keepers.


----------



## malik22

hello guys can i mount my 295x2 in any x99-s slots will there be any bandwith issues?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> hello guys can i mount my 295x2 in any x99-s slots will there be any bandwith issues?


Hello!

You cant do that. i tried that with my second 980, got 1x for my second Gpu.

Which slot are you thinking of?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IDK buddy, these ugly yellow ram sticks are doing really well. Might actually be keepers.


Yeahyeahyeah, don't want your Plats I've got a GPU addiction to feed







x

That's a good buy then, you'll rake most of that back by selling the Plats I'd imagine? I'll look out for the ADATA kits across the pond.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeahyeahyeah, don't want your Plats I've got a GPU addiction to feed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x
> 
> That's a good buy then, you'll rake most of that back by selling the Plats I'd imagine? I'll look out for the ADATA kits across the pond.


Yeah, they surprised me... a book and it's cover thing I think.








What a difference in "package" quality for the corsairs vs the adata sticks. Not selling the Plats just yet - they look too good!


----------



## djgar

I have to say these GeIL Evo Potenza 2800s I gambled on are not disappointing. I'm running them at 3255 15-16-16-36-T1 with no problems, other than needing to feed them 1.42 volts







. I could try for 15-15-15-36 but I'm afraid of the volts they'll want.

OK, Jpmboy, fess up - who's your avatar? She looks like Lina Inverse on steroids ...


----------



## malik22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> You cant do that. i tried that with my second 980, got 1x for my second Gpu.
> 
> Which slot are you thinking of?


which one can i use with 5280k to get 16x?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, they surprised me... a book and it's cover thing I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a difference in "package" quality for the corsairs vs the adata sticks. Not selling the Plats just yet - they look too good!


They are sexy to look at that's for sure lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have to say these GeIL Evo Potenza 2800s I gambled on are not disappointing. I'm running them at 3255 15-16-16-36-T1 with no problems, other than needing to feed them 1.42 volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I could try for 15-15-15-36 but I'm afraid of the volts they'll want.
> 
> OK, Jpmboy, fess up - who's your avatar? She looks like Lina Inverse on steroids ...


Same model:


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Same model:


Pretty awesome! She looks like Yo-Landi. She seems a good one to have on your side, for many reasons







.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> which one can i use with 5280k to get 16x?


You cant use the third PCI-e slot, only 1, 2 and 4


----------



## malik22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> You cant use the third PCI-e slot, only 1, 2 and 4


Thank you pci slot 4 as in PCIEX16_3 or PCIEX16_4


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> Thank you pci slot 4 as in PCIEX16_3 or PCIEX16_4


Hello

Using a 5820K PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_1, PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_2 and PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_4 can be used. Only PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_1 is x16 speed. The other two are x8. This info can also be found in the board's owners manual.


----------



## TK421

Have anyone tried to overclock their USB port on the X99 Deluxe? I can't seem to do it.


----------



## MikeSp

What is the advantage/disadvantage of using a multiplier of 43 and BCLK of 100 vs. a multiplier of 34 and BCLK of 127.34? They seem to achieve the same CPU frequency.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> What is the advantage/disadvantage of using a multiplier of 43 and BCLK of 100 vs. a multiplier of 34 and BCLK of 127.34? They seem to achieve the same CPU frequency.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


r0ach says using blck anything other than 100 will cause donkey cursor


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> What is the advantage/disadvantage of using a multiplier of 43 and BCLK of 100 vs. a multiplier of 34 and BCLK of 127.34? They seem to achieve the same CPU frequency.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Hello

It is more about the strap setting than BCLK. The 125 strap will allow for some memory speed ranges that can prove difficult using the 100 strap.


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> r0ach says using blck anything other than 100 will cause donkey cursor


"donkey cursor" ????


----------



## MikeSp

Yeah -- I cannot run my memory at full frequency without using 125 strap.

Mike


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> "donkey cursor" ????


something to do with how the cursor in windows feels, It's just snake oil but feel free to believe it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> something to do with how the cursor in windows feels, It's just snake oil but feel free to believe it


or not.


----------



## MikeSp

So far, that is a NOT in my case -- no difference in video display or rodent activity.

Mike


----------



## malik22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> You cant use the third PCI-e slot, only 1, 2 and 4


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Using a 5820K PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_1, PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_2 and PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_4 can be used. Only PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_1 is x16 speed. The other two are x8. This info can also be found in the board's owners manual.


thank you praz i just have one issue its running qt 8x in pci slot 4 i put it to gen 3 in bios though.


----------



## scottygsxr1300

Does any one have any thoughts on meaning or cause of a Q code AF 'exit boot services event' error message, with the MB DIAG_CPU light staying on (X99-E WS MB)? Shut Down the puter the previous night, walked out of room, assumed it shut down, and next day I tried to start it up. No display.The power supply lights up, case fans on, CPU cooler fans on, video cards fans are on. I see the q code. DR power light EATX121 light is not on, so power from ps for CPU power connecter should be getting to MB. disconnected HDs except for DVD drive, and took out video cards. same POST Q code. Seems to be limited info on this error. How likely is it that a BIOS flash would fix this error on this MB? or is issue the CPU (5930K) or the MB itself with the MB DIAG_CPU light staying on? any thoughts? thank you


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> or not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> So far, that is a NOT in my case -- no difference in video display or rodent activity.
> 
> Mike


Look up the mouse forum section for all the BS he says about mouse movement.


----------



## MikeSp

Sounds like I need to put my boots on before reading that thread -- LOLLL


----------



## Silent Scone

lol - read enough trash for one evening personally!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol - read enough trash for one evening personally!


Topping it off with donkey mouse would be the cherry!









waders... at least.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> Yeah -- I cannot run my memory at full frequency without using 125 strap.
> 
> Mike


Interesting - I can get better memory OC with 100 - go figure. I think it has to do because the DIMM frequency choices are different due to the BCLK differences.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes it depends mostly on what frequency you want to run, that's all. Intel did a pretty scruffy job at optimising 3000mhz on 100 strap


----------



## Jpmboy

Anyone know what is the next "integer" progression for strap 100? eg, 2666 - 3200... then what?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Anyone know what is the next "integer" progression for strap 100? eg, 2666 - 3200... then what?


Well here's the pattern:

2133, 2400, 2666, 2933, 3200, 3466, 3733, 4000, 4266


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Hi everyone, I have a X99-A, 5820K and 16gb set of ripjaws set to arrive Friday. This will be my first intel build sense my old core 2 duo. And hope not to annoy too much but figured I would ask about any tips, tricks, links, and quirks that would be beneficial. This is defiantly not my first build but I know this thread Will be very beneficial to easing my transition from amd. That being said my plan is to get everything set stock, get a baseline, then start oc'ing one component at a time to try and find their maxes. After that trying to put them together for an overall max. Unless conscience says it's easier to do at the same time. Note that that is out of the way do you guys find that with the uefi bios it is better to oc through the bios or through software?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Well here's the pattern:
> 
> 2133, 2400, 2666, 2933, 3200, 3466, 3733, 4000, 4266


Thanks - that's what selectable, but they have varying fsb:dram ratios.









couldn't get 3466(100) or 3666(125) to post - yet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> Hi everyone, I have a X99-A, 5820K and 16gb set of ripjaws set to arrive Friday. This will be my first intel build sense my old core 2 duo. And hope not to annoy too much but figured I would ask about any tips, tricks, links, and quirks that would be beneficial. This is defiantly not my first build but I know this thread Will be very beneficial to easing my transition from amd. That being said my plan is to get everything set stock, get a baseline, then start oc'ing one component at a time to try and find their maxes. After that trying to put them together for an overall max. Unless conscience says it's easier to do at the same time. Note that that is out of the way do you guys find that with the uefi bios it is *better to oc through the bios or through software*?


Bios!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks - that's what selectable, but they have varying fsb:dram ratios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't get 3466(100) or 3666(125) to post - yet.


It wouldn't surprise me if Intel hasn't put any effort in at all past the 3200 ratio at this point, and your imc or memory may not be able to handle 3666 at all.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Bios!


BIOS indeed!


----------



## lmarklar

Hi,

I just built a new system using a X99 pro, it was a clean windows 7 64 bit install, I've installed all drivers that come with the motherboard and gone through the complete windows updates, there are no updates left. I've installed all drivers that I could find from the ASUS website for the Pro including all the updates, I may have missed one or two, it's starting to get fuzzy. But I still have two "Other devices" listed, anyone have any ideas on where I can find drivers for these?

One is a Marvell Console ATA Device with a location of: Location 0 (Channel 7, Target 0, Lun 0)
Hardware ID's:
IDE\ProcessorMarvell_Console_________________________1.01____
IDE\Marvell_Console_________________________1.01____
IDE\ProcessorMarvell_Console_________________________
Marvell_Console_________________________1.01____
GenProcessor

and the other is a unknown device with a location of: Port_#0004.Hub_#0001
and hardware ID's:
USB\VID_131D&PID_0158&REV_0000
USB\VID_131D&PID_0158
I think that this is the USB 3.0 port connected to my front panel as those two USB ports are not working. But I'm not sure how to find the correct driver.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> Hi everyone, I have a X99-A, 5820K and 16gb set of ripjaws set to arrive Friday. This will be my first intel build sense my old core 2 duo. And hope not to annoy too much but figured I would ask about any tips, tricks, links, and quirks that would be beneficial. This is defiantly not my first build but I know this thread Will be very beneficial to easing my transition from amd. That being said my plan is to get everything set stock, get a baseline, then start oc'ing one component at a time to try and find their maxes. After that trying to put them together for an overall max. Unless conscience says it's easier to do at the same time. Note that that is out of the way do you guys find that with the uefi bios it is better to oc through the bios or through software?


...just spent about a week (off and on) trying to figure out why my OC wasn't as stable as I thought it should be...turns out that AISuite3.exe (I think that was the version number...could be wrong...not at the at PC right now) was causing kernel security violations/BSODs...was a beast to track down...) SO......BIOS is your friend...

The Windows tools are pretty, and that's what the marketeers like, but do not rely on it if you do use it...heck....don't even install it...









Of course, YMMV...

G'luck!!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> ...just spent about a week (off and on) trying to figure out why my OC wasn't as stable as I thought it should be...turns out that AISuite3.exe (I think that was the version number...could be wrong...not at the at PC right now) was causing kernel security violations/BSODs...was a beast to track down...) SO......BIOS is your friend...
> 
> The Windows tools are pretty, and that's what the marketeers like, but do not rely on it if you do use it...heck....don't even install it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, YMMV...
> 
> G'luck!!


Did you check if you were getting the same issue at stock? That isn't a common issue for Ai SUite3, so I suspect some kind of config error on your side. Would also make sure you are running the latest UEFI version and the latest AI Suite build if using it. Works fine for me here on the builds that I've put together.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if Intel hasn't put any effort in at all past the 3200 ratio at this point, and your imc or memory may not be able to handle 3666 at all.


A lot of the PR totes "up to 3200mhz!" Not that this is any indication lol. I'd be surprised if we see much past 3400 on these CPUs for practical use


----------



## [email protected]

The highest working ratio is 3200. Nothing higher has worked to date as far as I am aware. I don't see that changing at this stage.


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Did you check if you were getting the same issue at stock? That isn't a common issue for Ai SUite3, so I suspect some kind of config error on your side. Would also make sure you are running the latest UEFI version and the latest AI Suite build if using it. Works fine for me here on the builds that I've put together.


Thanks, Raja!

No, I didn't drop back to stock. (that would have made too much sense! lol..) But I had no issues after I uninstalled it. Rock solid. What "Config error" would you suspect?

I DL'd all the latest drivers, tools and such as of the day of my build (Feb 13, 2015) using BIOS 1305. By "UEFI version" do you mean BIOS?

When I get back to that PC, I can re DL AISuite for testing purposes. I do think it is a very useful tool for "quick and dirty" on-the-fly testing. Have you seen any issues with compatibility with any other HW monitoring SW?

As an aside, do you happen to know what "System Stability" items were addressed with BIOS 1502?

Thanks for the quick reply as well!

sk


----------



## [email protected]

1) Yes UEFI version = BIOS if you're using legacy terms. They are different things, but for sake of simplicity..

2) If you use multiple polling tools you may get misreads as everything polls one super IO device. If the timing of multiple tools co-incides, there will be a misread.

3) Would check if you have issues at stock. If you do likely something on your system causing it.

-Raja


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> A lot of the PR totes "up to 3200mhz!" Not that this is any indication lol. I'd be surprised if we see much past 3400 on these CPUs for practical use


yeah, you can ratchet it up a notch with bclk, but it does look like 3200 is the top ratio. Had to try...


----------



## Silent Scone

There is just something about 3333 that is sparkly though







. I'm just getting the fiddle itch since leaving the rig to get used now. Realistically, 3000/3200 is a nice place to be on this platform.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The highest working ratio is 3200. Nothing higher has worked to date as far as I am aware. I don't see that changing at this stage.


Aye, least till Broadwell-E where the overclocking fun starts all over again


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone who can do some light on how asus release bios?
some weeks ago I installed bios 1401 for my X99 Deluxe, it added usb3.1 support and NVMe.

Today that bios has been pulled out from the asus site and I see a 1502 bios with the same changelog.
what is happening?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There is just something about 3333 that is sparkly though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm just getting the fiddle itch since leaving the rig to get used now. Realistically, 3000/3200 is a nice place to be on this platform.
> Aye, least till Broadwell-E where the overclocking fun starts all over again


Why you say that with Broadwell-E the fun starts all over again?
What will it change?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Why you say that with Broadwell-E the fun starts all over again?
> What will it change?


Potentially a better IMC.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Potentially a better IMC.


thanks for the answer, on what basis you say that?
is there some info from intel that let us hope to a better IMC?

thanks.


----------



## L36

Is anyone else having memory dead zones with the new BIOS? Anything above 2666 til 3200 will not run. On 125 strap is fine but its strange as I ran my kit at 3000 C15 prior to 1502 BIOS which now just gives me Q code 55 at 100 strap. Anything else I can try to possibly get 3000 on this kit at 100 strap? Messed with DIMM initial eventual voltage. Bumped the system agent with .200 V offset as well with no results... Even loosened the timings to C16..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> thanks for the answer, on what basis you say that?
> is there some info from intel that let us hope to a better IMC?
> 
> thanks.


Wouldn't be much of an upgrade if there wasn't any advancements. You can see a difference in the memory controller strength between Sandybridge-E and Ivybridge-E, not substantial but it _is_ better.

As for the BIOS being pulled, not sure why you care. Or in fact why you feel the need to keep updating every time. If your system is running ok let it go. Unless you feel the need to update for parts not currently available on the market. Of course what you _want_ to hear is someone say that they made a grave mistake and there was potentially an issue with the EC that could leave your machine in smoke. Maybe if you stay on the build you're on now long enough you'll find out.


----------



## lmarklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> ...just spent about a week (off and on) trying to figure out why my OC wasn't as stable as I thought it should be...turns out that AISuite3.exe (I think that was the version number...could be wrong...not at the at PC right now) was causing kernel security violations/BSODs...was a beast to track down...) SO......BIOS is your friend...
> 
> The Windows tools are pretty, and that's what the marketeers like, but do not rely on it if you do use it...heck....don't even install it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, YMMV...
> 
> G'luck!!


Thanks! I'll make sure to remove that, I use BIOS exclusively for OC'ing, I just don't think it's possible for a OS software to get close enough to optimum for my tastes. But I did install it. Guess I'll just go ahead and remove the entire suite and be done with it. I'm not sure if I have the software, but I fought to get my system stable all weekend (I have more posts about that in another thread







)


----------



## Ren06

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know why bios 1401 has been removed from the Asus website and replaced by 1502 for the Deluxe?
Do we have to upgrade to 1502?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

If you are using SATA drives on the ASMedia controller, yes, update to 1502.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you are using SATA drives on the ASMedia controller, yes, update to 1502.


why this is not written on the changelog of the BIOS?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> why this is not written on the changelog of the BIOS?


Didn't Raja say he added you to the block list a while ago? I'm pretty sure he cant see your post that's why he never answers you.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> ...just spent about a week (off and on) trying to figure out why my OC wasn't as stable as I thought it should be...turns out that AISuite3.exe (I think that was the version number...could be wrong...not at the at PC right now) was causing kernel security violations/BSODs...was a beast to track down...) SO......BIOS is your friend...
> 
> The Windows tools are pretty, and that's what the marketeers like, but do not rely on it if you do use it...heck....don't even install it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, YMMV...
> 
> G'luck!!


In the past I have started with SW OC'ing just to get the feel of the chip and I know back from my (warning AMD fanboism) 5000BE, 965, and 1055t (95w) bios OC'ing was the only "REAL" way to OC. SW would only get you so far and tended to be unstable even on the highend boards. That being said the Asus Crosshair IV Extreme that im typing this on has some insane ROG OC'ing ability that I had never seen before it, and I wasn't sure if they had perfected it to the point that BIOS OC'ing was unnecessary by now.

IF only the (almost) ROG version was not so Expensive!!!!! Have always loved my ROG boards and they never really let me down


----------



## lmarklar

Whoops, just read Raja's sig. I'll repost this again and see if I can correct the post and actually get some help.

Hi,

I just built a new system using a X99 pro, it was a clean windows 7 64 bit install, I've installed all drivers that come with the motherboard and gone through the complete windows updates, there are no updates left. I've installed all drivers that I could find from the ASUS website for the Pro including all the updates, I may have missed one or two, it's starting to get fuzzy. But I still have two "Other devices" listed, anyone have any ideas on where I can find drivers for these?

One is a Marvell Console ATA Device with a location of: Location 0 (Channel 7, Target 0, Lun 0)
Hardware ID's:
IDE\ProcessorMarvell_Console_________________________1.01____
IDE\Marvell_Console_________________________1.01____
IDE\ProcessorMarvell_Console_________________________
Marvell_Console_________________________1.01____
GenProcessor

and the other is a unknown device with a location of: Port_#0004.Hub_#0001
and hardware ID's:
USB\VID_131D&PID_0158&REV_0000
USB\VID_131D&PID_0158
I think that this is the USB 3.0 port connected to my front panel as those two USB ports are not working. But I'm not sure how to find the correct driver.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

And to correct my first post, here are the parts used in the build!

X99 Pro
5820k
16gb Mushkin blackline PC22400 RAM
Muskin PCIe Scorpion 240gb drive
2 x GTX 780
Intel SSD
3 x 7200rpm Seagate HDD's
EVGA 1000w G1

Thanks for any help on tracking down what those are!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*
> 
> Whoops, just read Raja's sig. I'll repost this again and see if I can correct the post and actually get some help.
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just built a new system using a X99 pro, it was a clean windows 7 64 bit install, I've installed all drivers that come with the motherboard and gone through the complete windows updates, there are no updates left. I've installed all drivers that I could find from the ASUS website for the Pro including all the updates, I may have missed one or two, it's starting to get fuzzy. But I still have two "Other devices" listed, anyone have any ideas on where I can find drivers for these?
> 
> One is a Marvell Console ATA Device with a location of: Location 0 (Channel 7, Target 0, Lun 0)
> Hardware ID's:
> IDE\ProcessorMarvell_Console_________________________1.01____
> IDE\Marvell_Console_________________________1.01____
> IDE\ProcessorMarvell_Console_________________________
> Marvell_Console_________________________1.01____
> GenProcessor
> 
> and the other is a unknown device with a location of: Port_#0004.Hub_#0001
> and hardware ID's:
> USB\VID_131D&PID_0158&REV_0000
> USB\VID_131D&PID_0158
> I think that this is the USB 3.0 port connected to my front panel as those two USB ports are not working. But I'm not sure how to find the correct driver.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> And to correct my first post, here are the parts used in the build!
> 
> X99 Pro
> 5820k
> 16gb Mushkin blackline PC22400 RAM
> Muskin PCIe Scorpion 240gb drive
> 2 x GTX 780
> Intel SSD
> 3 x 7200rpm Seagate HDD's
> EVGA 1000w G1
> 
> Thanks for any help on tracking down what those are!


Hello

If the USB entry is like the Marvell "other device" this has nothing to do with the motherboard. The Marvell one is related to your PCIe drive.


----------



## lmarklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If the USB entry is like the Marvell "other device" this has nothing to do with the motherboard. The Marvell one is related to your PCIe drive.


Ah, so mushkin might have the drivers for the marvell? Perfect, I'll contact them and see, thanks for that!

The USB is the front panel I think. As I said, the front USB 3.0 ports are not working, the cable is plugged into the board, I'm not sure why they are not functioning, the only correlation I can find is the Unknown usb listed in device manager. Which would imply MB drivers would it not?

Found the USB issue.








Forgot to install TrackIR

The marvell I'm still searching for an answer on. I had this issue on my last computer which was an asus MB also, but I can't remember if I actually found the driver or gave up.


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Is anyone else having memory dead zones with the new BIOS? Anything above 2666 til 3200 will not run. On 125 strap is fine but its strange as I ran my kit at 3000 C15 prior to 1502 BIOS which now just gives me Q code 55 at 100 strap. Anything else I can try to possibly get 3000 on this kit at 100 strap? Messed with DIMM initial eventual voltage. Bumped the system agent with .200 V offset as well with no results... Even loosened the timings to C16..


I keep trying to understand why 100 strap seems so important -- I am running 2800 MHz DIMMs and the XMP automatically chose strap 125. WHY is 100 strap better than 125 -- this is NOT a trick question -- I just don't understand why it seems that a majority of OC'ers seem to requires a 100 strap.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## [email protected]

"Adaptive voltage" is the simple answer to the 100 strap being preferred Mike.

The 125 strap is more stable for some DRAM frequencies so XMP defaults to it. Ratios that are unstable are unstable on any strap - remember the DRAM bus frequency is offset when you move from one strap to another. As an example DDR4-2400 on the 100 strap becomes DDR4-3000 on the 125 strap. As the DDR4-2400 ratio on the 100 strap is a good ratio, DDR4-3000 on the 125 strap is also good as we are using the same ratio. The bad ratios are bad on every strap, too. Once you get your head around that it will all make sense.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> "Adaptive voltage" is the simple answer to the 100 strap being preferred Mike.
> 
> The 125 strap is more stable for some DRAM frequencies so XMP defaults to it. Ratios that are unstable are unstable on any strap - remember the DRAM bus frequency is offset when you move from one strap to another. As an example DDR4-2400 on the 100 strap becomes DDR4-3000 on the 125 strap. As the DDR4-2400 ratio on the 100 strap is a good ratio, DDR4-3000 on the 125 strap is also good as we are using the same ratio. The bad ratios are bad on every strap, too. Once you get your head around that it will all make sense.


Well its not so bad, settled for 2666 with c13 timings and I'm getting near identical performance I was getting at 3000 c15.


----------



## Silent Scone

You would say that if you've settled for less


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Well its not so bad, settled for 2666 with c13 timings and I'm getting near identical performance I was getting at 3000 c15.


I've had similar experiences, but decided for the somewhat better higher frequency / higher latency settings


----------



## jrmelsha

Hi, I have a x99 Deluxe and I would like to use another application (SpeedFan) to control my fan speeds. SpeedFan doesn't seem to be doing anything at all. I uninstalled all AISuite related items and it still isn't working.


----------



## [email protected]

You will need to ask the author of speedfan if he supports this platform and board. If he does not you should go back to using UEFI or Fan Xpert to control fans.


----------



## Ren06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you are using SATA drives on the ASMedia controller, yes, update to 1502.


Thanks for the answer.
I'm not using it but I suppose it is a major issue like loosing all data on sata devices since it has been removed.

According to LegitReviews and Asus support team, it is pretty risky to use any BIOS prior 1004 release on the Deluxe but those are still available for download on Asus web site:
http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008

So I was imagining the worst for that revision.

I was asking that because I got an ERROR during POST with that bios which I never seen before. Something like "CPU overvoltage ERROR"
After a restart, PC was able to post but not able to load windows.
I tried many configurations and found that disabling core#5 did the trick.

So it seems that one core died. Certainly a coincidence.
I wanted to check if it was not a known issue.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Well its not so bad, settled for 2666 with c13 timings and I'm getting near identical performance I was getting at 3000 c15.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've had similar experiences, but decided for the somewhat better higher frequency / higher latency settings


this is what I'm saying since months, 2666MHz with low latency is better than higher frequency with greater latency.
performance on this platform is capped around 2666MHz, no need for 3500MHz RAM


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren06*
> 
> Thanks for the answer.
> I'm not using it but I suppose it is a major issue like loosing all data on sata devices since it has been removed.
> 
> According to LegitReviews and Asus support team, it is pretty risky to use any BIOS prior 1004 release on the Deluxe but those are still available for download on Asus web site:
> http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008
> 
> So I was imagining the worst for that revision.
> 
> I was asking that because I got an ERROR during POST with that bios which I never seen before. Something like "CPU overvoltage ERROR"
> After a restart, PC was able to post but not able to load windows.
> I tried many configurations and found that disabling core#5 did the trick.
> 
> So it seems that one core died. Certainly a coincidence.
> I wanted to check if it was not a known issue.


That would not be in any way be related to why the UEFI build was replaced. The drives were not showing up in UEFI but were still being seen in the OS.


----------



## cersos

Is 31c-33c a good place to be for idle CPU? 100% CPU usage for 10 minutes maxes out about 62c-63c.

Are those numbers OK? I've looked around and they seem pretty normal, I just trust this group's opinion.

5930K OC'd to 4500

Steve


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Is 31c-33c a good place to be for idle CPU? 100% CPU usage for 10 minutes maxes out about 62c-63c.
> 
> Are those numbers OK? I've looked around and they seem pretty normal, I just trust this group's opinion.
> 
> 5930K OC'd to 4500
> 
> Steve


That is about what I get using 1.306 Vcore, cooled with a EK block and a dedicated 480. It will reach 70 during hour long stress tests on one or two cores.


----------



## lmarklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Is 31c-33c a good place to be for idle CPU? 100% CPU usage for 10 minutes maxes out about 62c-63c.
> 
> Are those numbers OK? I've looked around and they seem pretty normal, I just trust this group's opinion.
> 
> 5930K OC'd to 4500
> 
> Steve


Wow, what are you using for cooling?

I have a 5820 that I just OC to 4.5, idle is the same but I max at 71c on an hour stress test, the average is prob 65 or so, but the max that it spikes to for split seconds is 71.


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*
> 
> Wow, what are you using for cooling?
> 
> I have a 5820 that I just OC to 4.5, idle is the same but I max at 71c on an hour stress test, the average is prob 65 or so, but the max that it spikes to for split seconds is 71.


Thanks for the replies...

I just have an AIO Corsair h100i cooler with a couple added fans so it is in a push/pull configuration. It may very well get hotter if I let it run for an hour at 100%, I just haven't done that yet.

Steve


----------



## Ren06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrmelsha*
> 
> Hi, I have a x99 Deluxe and I would like to use another application (SpeedFan) to control my fan speeds. SpeedFan doesn't seem to be doing anything at all. I uninstalled all AISuite related items and it still isn't working.


SpeedFan 4.50 and above fully support Nuvoton NCT6791D that is used on Deluxe. So it should work.
Have you disabled the Q-fan profiling in UEFI? By default, it is set to normal mode. Set it to disable (normally the fan will work at full speed in that case) for all the fan you want to control with speedfan.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*
> 
> Wow, what are you using for cooling?
> 
> I have a 5820 that I just OC to 4.5, idle is the same but I max at 71c on an hour stress test, the average is prob 65 or so, but the max that it spikes to for split seconds is 71.


He did say ten minutes of stress - your hour is bound to make things a little warmer


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Is 31c-33c a good place to be for idle CPU? 100% CPU usage for 10 minutes maxes out about 62c-63c.
> 
> Are those numbers OK? I've looked around and they seem pretty normal, I just trust this group's opinion.
> 
> 5930K OC'd to 4500
> 
> Steve


Load temp is good, but Idle seems a little high unless you have speedstep disabled or windows power option to MinProc State = 100%.
what voltage?


----------



## Phillychuck

Any reason a Deathadder 2013 wouldn't work in a USB 2.0 port on the X99-A? I thought I had used it before but now it doesn't recognize the mouse. Plugging it into a USB 3.0 works fine tho. The G502 works fine in the USB 2.0.

I messed with BIOS setting it to Full Initialization to see if it made a difference, also tried uninstalling the unknown device and replugging it.


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Load temp is good, but Idle seems a little high unless you have speedstep disabled or windows power option to MinProc State = 100%.
> what voltage?


Good point. I do have Windows set to MinProc State = 100%

Core voltage is 1.30

Steve


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I forgot how much of a pain it is to start from scratch with your os..... board is pretty and uefi was annoying (ssd raid 0) but this part is the worst!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Good point. I do have Windows set to MinProc State = 100%
> 
> Core voltage is 1.30
> 
> Steve


yeah, you're fine. Enjoy!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok I must be loosing it but for some reason when I try to get drivers and bios update from Asus support site all I get is a blank page....

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99A/HelpDesk/

Motherboard model: X99-A

UEFI Version: 1005

CPU: 5820K

Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: G.skill 16GB quad 2400

GPU: GTX 770

SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: 2x 840 evo 500GB raid 0, 2 WD black 750gb Raid 0, Asus Sata dvd/CD burner

PSU: Corsait 850TX

USB Devices (model/version number):

Monitor: 3x Asus VE228H

CPU Cooler: Custom Water 320 Rad

PC CASE: Torture Rack

Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? Win 7 Ultimate yes

Drivers Installed (include version): All

Any third Party temp/voltage software installed:

System Overclocked (provide details)? Stock ATM

Issue

Unable to find Bios update

Thanks for the help


----------



## djgar

The site looks broken







- try this

Download


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> Ok I must be loosing it but for some reason when I try to get drivers and bios update from Asus support site all I get is a blank page....
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99A/HelpDesk/


Hello

Your posted link works for me.


----------



## djgar

It just started working - it didn't work for me a few minutes ago but it does now. Looks like they're doing some updates or something.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Any reason a Deathadder 2013 wouldn't work in a USB 2.0 port on the X99-A? I thought I had used it before but now it doesn't recognize the mouse. Plugging it into a USB 3.0 works fine tho. The G502 works fine in the USB 2.0.
> 
> I messed with BIOS setting it to Full Initialization to see if it made a difference, also tried uninstalling the unknown device and replugging it.


A number of possibilities spring to mind:

1) BCLK overclocking is being used and the USB controller or the Death Adder itself is not syncing with the PCH as a result.

2) Death Adder firmware update needed.

3) System is not completely stable (similar to 1 above but might be other causes).

4) If not being recognized in UEFI either, then it is not a driver issue but more likely to be number 1 & 3.

-Raja


----------



## malik22

hey guys I have a question if I put 4 Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 in my case and power them threw there molex connectors and use there 3 pin on the mobo would it handle 4 of these fans just for rpm control threw fanexpert?


----------



## TK421

Anyone know why I can't connect an FFB0412VHN fan into the motherboard fan connector? The fan draws around 1.9 watt (0.24 amp, 12v), but when I plug the fan in, it doesn't spin or get detected by BIOS fan menu.

Also, can you lower the fan duty cycle in BIOS past 75c? All the fan ports will utilize 100% fan when the CPU gets over 75.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> hey guys I have a question if I put 4 Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 in my case and power them threw there molex connectors and use there 3 pin on the mobo would it handle 4 of these fans just for rpm control threw fanexpert?


As long as it's less than 1 amp total you're good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone know why I can't connect an FFB0412VHN fan into the motherboard fan connector? The fan draws around 1.9 watt (0.24 amp, 12v), but when I plug the fan in, it doesn't spin or get detected by BIOS fan menu.
> 
> Also, can you lower the fan duty cycle in BIOS past 75c? All the fan ports will utilize 100% fan when the CPU gets over 75.


Which connector?
You can set the temp up to 100c.. If the fans are not PWM you can only lower the duty cycle to 60%, no lower.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well, BIOS update, check, drivers, check, OC SW, check, Testing SW, check.

4.2Ghz, Check (very easy following the nice link in OP) Im pretty sure I could have gotten there lower then 1.2 and I think there is a bit of room to grow.

BTW max temp on the 5820k is 66.8??? source

Also while the multi will drop it seems vcore is staying at the 1.2 set in bios. Any way to make the vcore scale?

And not sure if it's a good number or not but seems VID is .8250

O well off to bed for the night, much more tweaking in the AM


----------



## greg1184

Anyone else having issues getting a "USB Power hub exceeded" when plugging in a mouse? I have the g502. It happens in the rear USB slots. Petty unacceptable for a board that brags of its USB slots. So far this X99-deulxe has been the worst motherboard I have ever purchased.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> As long as it's less than 1 amp total you're good.
> Which connector?
> You can set the temp up to 100c.. If the fans are not PWM you can only lower the duty cycle to 60%, no lower.


Case fan 3, near the sata ports and below the 24 pin.

Fan is 3 pin with TAC sensor.

The problem is that the board would not set a fanspeed of lower than 100% when the CPU hits above 75c


----------



## lmarklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> Well, BIOS update, check, drivers, check, OC SW, check, Testing SW, check.
> 
> 4.2Ghz, Check (very easy following the nice link in OP) Im pretty sure I could have gotten there lower then 1.2 and I think there is a bit of room to grow.
> 
> BTW max temp on the 5820k is 66.8??? source
> 
> Also while the multi will drop it seems vcore is staying at the 1.2 set in bios. Any way to make the vcore scale?
> 
> And not sure if it's a good number or not but seems VID is .8250
> 
> O well off to bed for the night, much more tweaking in the AM


That's Tcase. That's the same temp as pretty much all generations of i7's. You are typically monitoring your Tjunction with most software, so still figure 100c as the thermal shut off.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Anyone else having issues getting a "USB Power hub exceeded" when plugging in a mouse? I have the g502. It happens in the rear USB slots. Petty unacceptable for a board that brags of its USB slots. So far this X99-deulxe has been the worst motherboard I have ever purchased.


Nope, sorry never experienced a hub power issue on this board. Does it do it with any other USB device?


----------



## TK421

Have anyone tried to overclock an IE3.0 with this board? Using USB 2.0 the rate never changes no matter what I do.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nope, sorry never experienced a hub power issue on this board. Does it do it with any other USB device?


Yep does it with a jump drive as well. Reinstalled the ASmedia and Intel usb drivers. Flashed to the latest bios.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Yep does it with a jump drive as well. Reinstalled the ASmedia and Intel usb drivers. Flashed to the latest bios.


Even when there's nothing else plugged in?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Case fan 3, near the sata ports and below the 24 pin.
> 
> Fan is 3 pin with TAC sensor.
> 
> The problem is that the board would not set a fanspeed of lower than 100% when the CPU hits above 75c


You can adjust that in the UEFI QFan Control, but one would think you want 100% fan at 75c - that's really getting hot


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Hmmm seem to be hitting a bit of a wall on 4.6GHz 1.27-1.3 Vcore and x264 fails almost instantly. I have read around a bit and have seen things saying that I may need to raise my Input voltage (VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage) and that it needs to stay .05v over Vcore so guess i will look into that and LLC and see if I cant stabilize this


----------



## Silent Scone

Sounds like you might be setting your aim too high TBH


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You can adjust that in the UEFI QFan Control, but one would think you want 100% fan at 75c - that's really getting hot


What do you mean?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Have anyone tried to overclock an IE3.0 with this board? Using USB 2.0 the rate never changes no matter what I do.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sounds like you might be setting your aim too high TBH


I think she has it in her. In fact I think there is more yet to be had just gotta wrap my head around some of this new (to me) stuff


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What do you mean?


I mean 75c is getting close to the highest desirable temp and may want the best cooling. If CPU is 75c than hottest cores are probably up around 80 or higher. But maybe that's just me - I have my fans hit 100% around 55c


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> Hmmm seem to be hitting a bit of a wall on 4.6GHz 1.27-1.3 Vcore and x264 fails almost instantly. I have read around a bit and have seen things saying that I may need to raise my Input voltage (VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage) and that it needs to stay .05v over Vcore so guess i will look into that and LLC and see if I cant stabilize this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> I think she has it in her. In fact I think there is more yet to be had just gotta wrap my head around some of this new (to me) stuff


Yeah im sure it does.







vccin is key to get right if you dont you'll probably be running more vcore than you need.

With 1.2v vcore aim for 1.9 vccin @ 1.3vcore aim for 2.0 vccin


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah im sure it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vccin is key to get right if you dont you'll probably be running more vcore than you need.
> 
> With 1.2v vcore aim for 1.9 vccin @ 1.3vcore aim for 2.0 vccin


Any spreadsheets or ratios on this?

edit: Lol managed to break HW monitor it went +30c on temps. Uninstall, re-install, Fixed


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I mean 75c is getting close to the highest desirable temp and may want the best cooling. If CPU is 75c than hottest cores are probably up around 80 or higher. But maybe that's just me - I have my fans hit 100% around 55c


Currently I only run a single 120mm aio /:

I want to use 40mm fan as vrm heatsink cooler btw, not for cpu fan.


----------



## Silent Scone

If the encode is failing almost instantly it's no where near stable. I didn't mean the chip can't do it, I meant your own personal aims







Work your way up gradually


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If the encode is failing almost instantly it's no where near stable. I didn't mean the chip can't do it, I meant your own personal aims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work your way up gradually


Yeah and with the range of Vcore I have tried I know it has to be something else, prob input voltage. Making sure I have 4.4 dialed in before I try pushing 4.6 more. 2 hours x264 should let me know enough.


----------



## Jpmboy

Is anyone with an ASUS mobo using 2.0V input voltage?
4.5/4.2 w/ 1.92V input, 1.25V vcore, 1.25 cache on strap 125. I haven't gone above 1.96V for 4.750 on a 5960X


----------



## djgar

I was running 1.93 for my stable 4.577 / 4.17 uncore @ 1.37v, I'm going to experiment with 1.97 and maybe higher and see if I can get stable at a lower core voltage, maybe stable 4.6 at reasonable volts. I don't like the magenta at 2.0.

There was a massive Windows update for 3/10 which I just did an image of, so I'm set for worst-case scenarios







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I was running 1.93 for my stable 4.577 / 4.17 uncore @ 1.37v, I'm going to experiment with 1.97 and maybe higher and see if I can get stable at a lower core voltage, maybe stable 4.6 at reasonable volts. I don't like the magenta at 2.0.
> 
> There was a massive Windows update for 3/10 which I just did an image of, so I'm set for worst-case scenarios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


good idea to make an image... just remember, LLC acts on Vinput for a reason.


----------



## Silent Scone

Been running 1.93v (1.92v soft read) with LLC6 since day one here


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Is anyone with an ASUS mobo using 2.0V input voltage?
> 4.5/4.2 w/ 1.92V input, 1.25V vcore, 1.25 cache on strap 125. I haven't gone above 1.96V for 4.750 on a 5960X


Im using 1.85V LLC 8 with 1.3V 4.5. 4.7 1.375V only needs 1.9V for me to bench.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Been running 1.93v (1.92v soft read) with LLC6 since day one here


4.4 ghz 1.13v 1.90v llc8
4.5 ghz 1.18v 1.93v llc8
4.6 ghz 1.25v 1.94v llc8








edit: to get fully stable Realbench


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> Any spreadsheets or ratios on this?
> 
> edit: Lol managed to break HW monitor it went +30c on temps. Uninstall, re-install, Fixed


Raja posted some nnice info for us








http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/8100_50#post_23646443

But it's really about what your specific chip needs, some may need less vccin some may need more. That's just average from my finding's with five 4770k's, three 4790k's and two 5820k's ive been through.


----------



## djgar

Well, I'm officially converted. With vinput 1.93 I needed 1.37 vcore from adaptive offset .2 / turbo 1.58 to get a stable 4.577 / 4.17 uncore. less adaptive voltage I could get no better than 25 mins or so before BSOD or RealBench failure at best, usually less than 15.

I just tried vinput 1.97, first lowering adaptive turbo to 1.4 from 1.58 since I wanted to try lower voltage - OUCH! My vid went from 1.37 to 1.6! Fortunately RealBench halted immediately when I clicked halt - sometimes it takes a while. I ended up with turbo 1.14 for vid or 1.35, something that never worked for me at my current OC speeds.

Expecting a BSOD or instability after a few minutes and a red-hot VRM temp (never mind it's Friday 13th







), I ended up halting voluntarily after 30 minutes with lower core temps and no problems. My VRM temp went up three degrees, no big deal. I stopped because I want to try higher clock speeds







at these better temps and stability.

It's going to be a long but hopefully productive week-end







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Well, I'm officially converted. With vinput 1.93 I needed 1.37 vcore from adaptive offset .2 / turbo 1.58 to get a stable 4.577 / 4.17 uncore. less adaptive voltage I could get no better than 25 mins or so before BSOD or RealBench failure at best, usually less than 15.
> 
> I just tried vinput 1.97, first lowering adaptive turbo to 1.4 from 1.58 since I wanted to try lower voltage - OUCH! My vid went from 1.37 to 1.6! Fortunately RealBench halted immediately when I clicked halt - sometimes it takes a while. I ended up with turbo 1.14 for vid or 1.35, something that never worked for me at my current OC speeds.
> 
> Expecting a BSOD or instability after a few minutes and a red-hot VRM temp (never mind it's Friday 13th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I ended up halting voluntarily after 30 minutes with lower core temps and no problems. My VRM temp went up three degrees, no big deal. I stopped because I want to try higher clock speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at these better temps and stability.
> 
> It's going to be a long but hopefully productive week-end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yup, Praz mentioned some months ago that you might be able to lower vcore with high inputV. IMO, it all depends on what aspect of the chip one focuses on - input supplies juice to more than just vcore - main thing with input is to just keep a lid on it with the LLC you use.







enjoy!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Well, I'm officially converted. With vinput 1.93 I needed 1.37 vcore from adaptive offset .2 / turbo 1.58 to get a stable 4.577 / 4.17 uncore. less adaptive voltage I could get no better than 25 mins or so before BSOD or RealBench failure at best, usually less than 15.
> 
> I just tried vinput 1.97, first lowering adaptive turbo to 1.4 from 1.58 since I wanted to try lower voltage - OUCH! My vid went from 1.37 to 1.6! Fortunately RealBench halted immediately when I clicked halt - sometimes it takes a while. I ended up with turbo 1.14 for vid or 1.35, something that never worked for me at my current OC speeds.
> 
> Expecting a BSOD or instability after a few minutes and a red-hot VRM temp (never mind it's Friday 13th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I ended up halting voluntarily after 30 minutes with lower core temps and no problems. My VRM temp went up three degrees, no big deal. I stopped because I want to try higher clock speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at these better temps and stability.
> 
> It's going to be a long but hopefully productive week-end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


turbo vid: plz explain
Am I guessing right that you are talking about a setting with adaptive voltage? Maybe thats where I am going wrong...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> turbo vid: plz explain
> Am I guessing right that you are talking about a setting with adaptive voltage? Maybe thats where I am going wrong...


Yes, I'm using adaptive mode which uses an offset and a turbo value. Currently I'm using .2 for adaptive offset, now going to try 1.153 for the turbo portion of adaptive - I BSOD'd at 44 minutes with 1.115 turbo. I'm using a vinput of 1.98.

This is for BCLK 102 yielding 4.595GHz. Let's see what happens next


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yes, I'm using adaptive mode which uses an offset and a turbo value. Currently I'm using .2 for adaptive offset, now going to try 1.153 for the turbo portion of adaptive - I BSOD'd at 44 minutes with 1.115 turbo. I'm using a vinput of 1.98.
> 
> This is for BCLK 102 yielding 4.595GHz. Let's see what happens next


Ok so adaptive gives you,

offset = +,- Vcore?
turbo = old LLC? aka under stress + Vcore

Links are very welcome














:

Its times like this that make me miss my 5000BE, things were so much simpler back then.
then again I still miss pencil mods and overvolting via pots and solder lol.

Um just thought of something from a little reading. Should I be overriding the cpu's voltage regs?


----------



## djgar

The total vcore is calculated by the adaptive algorithm based on the offset and turbo values and the current CPU situation (usage and other power settings, etc.). The max @ 100% utilization for my .2 offset and 1.115 turbo values is a vcore of 1.363 (with slight fluctuations). Varying the turbo value seems to vary the 100% use value relatively.

I have some Heathkit breadboarding stuff in a trunk in my garage - resistors & capacitors with mounting clips







.

My first PC (using the word loosely) ...

Minivac 601


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yes, I'm using adaptive mode which uses an offset and a turbo value. Currently I'm using .2 for adaptive offset, now going to try 1.153 for the turbo portion of adaptive - I BSOD'd at 44 minutes with 1.115 turbo. I'm using a vinput of 1.98.
> 
> This is for BCLK 102 yielding 4.595GHz. Let's see what happens next


any reason you run such a high offset (which adds volts to idle and load)? What's your idle clock?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

ok giving this 4.6 a try again. 1.3 Vcore, 1.95 Input. ran longer so im going to try 2v for input.

one thing that I am wondering about though is on HWMonitor I see IA (?) @ 1.331 and LLC/Ring @ 1.229 im wondering what these are and if they could be part of my issue?

Anyone see anything blaring on the HWMonitor snip?


----------



## Silent Scone

I honestly wouldn't recommend running 2v input for a daily overclock


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> ok giving this 4.6 a try again. 1.3 Vcore, 1.95 Input. ran longer so im going to try 2v for input.
> 
> one thing that I am wondering about though is on HWMonitor I see IA (?) @ 1.331 and LLC/Ring @ 1.229 im wondering what these are and if they could be part of my issue?
> 
> Anyone see anything blaring on the HWMonitor snip?


You're probably looking at more of a 1.325-1.35V vcore/1.95V input needed.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> any reason you run such a high offset (which adds volts to idle and load)? What's your idle clock?


My idle clock is 1224, and idle vid and vcore are around .97 and .59. At the time I wasn't paying much attention to vid, mostly vcore. When I was trying things early the vcore wasn't that different between .01 and .2 offsets and I seemed to get better stability with .2 (turbo set correspondingly of course).


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> any reason you run such a high offset (which adds volts to idle and load)? What's your idle clock?


I tried a quick experiment and changed 0.20 / 1.115 to 0.05 / 1.300 and the idle vcore is about the same, as I experienced before, but I see the idle vid now that I'm paying attention to it dropped from ~ 0.96 to ~ 0.84.

So, time for adjustment trials and see if I get good stability with the lower offset this time around.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I honestly wouldn't recommend running 2v input for a daily overclock


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You're probably looking at more of a 1.325-1.35V vcore/1.95V input needed.


If your running 1.3+ vcore then it's very likely that you will need around 2.0v vccin

Also if you have no problem running 1.35vcore then you should not worry about running 2.05 vccin..........


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I tried a quick experiment and changed 0.20 / 1.115 to 0.05 / 1.300 and the idle vcore is about the same, as I experienced before, but I see the idle vid now that I'm paying attention to it dropped from ~ 0.96 to ~ 0.84.
> 
> So, time for adjustment trials and see if I get good stability with the lower offset this time around.


for adaptive on strap 100, for say 1.3V total, enter 0.005 in offset and 1.295 in turbo. if your idle clock was any higher, you could need more offset than 5mV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> If your running 1.3+ vcore then it's very likely that you will need around 2.0v vccin
> 
> Also if you have no problem running 1.35vcore then you should not worry about running 2.05 vccin..........


nah.. and yes!

1.425 core and 1.36V cache on the R5E don't need more than 1.96V input.. and 1.25/1.25 is only 1.92V.
Without using p95, you can get a good idea of whether input is affecting (eg, under volting) your OC with something simple like IBT v2.54

.. absolutely true on that last statement.









although vcore might be lowered slightly, it may be that the IMC benefits more from sufficient input voltage.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for adaptive on strap 100, for say 1.3V total, enter 0.005 in offset and 1.295 in turbo. if your idle clock was any higher, you could need more offset than 5mV.


I moved from 1.98 vinput to 1.97. I tried .05 / 1.295 and got a handbrake failure after 6 minutes. I moved to .05 / 1.3 and got a good 59 minutes before a BSOD. I'm going to try 1.305 next - I don't think the .005 / 1.295 will be high enough for the 4.590GHz I'm currently hunting with this 5830K. Depending on the .05 / 1.305 result I may give it a shot







.

Meantime I can watch the F1 qualifying while keeping an eye on the stress test


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I moved from 1.98 vinput to 1.97. I tried .05 / 1.295 and got a handbrake failure after 6 minutes. I moved to .05 / 1.3 and got a good 59 minutes before a BSOD. I'm going to try 1.305 next - I don't think the .005 / 1.295 will be high enough for the 4.590GHz I'm currently hunting with this 5830K. Depending on the .05 / 1.305 result I may give it a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Meantime I can watch the F1 qualifying while keeping an eye on the stress test


nah, my point with 0.005/1.295 was to keep the offset as low as possible and meet the cpu's dynamic demand for power using turbo. Not that 1.3 was what you need for your OC.








so, if you r cpu needs 1.35V to be stable with a fixed vcore, set 0.005/1.345V offset/turbo.

here's a simple 44/42 adaptive OC. (ignore the ram settings)

44c42m32t.zip 2969k .zip file


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for adaptive on strap 100, for say 1.3V total, enter 0.005 in offset and 1.295 in turbo. if your idle clock was any higher, you could need more offset than 5mV.
> nah.. and yes!
> 
> 1.425 core and 1.36V cache on the R5E don't need more than 1.96V input.. and 1.25/1.25 is only 1.92V.
> Without using p95, you can get a good idea of whether input is affecting (eg, under volting) your OC with something simple like IBT v2.54
> 
> .. absolutely true on that last statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although vcore might be lowered slightly, it may be that the IMC benefits more from sufficient input voltage.


what do you run @ 1.425v ? you can stress test with that much voltage on water? I would think your temps would be in the 90°c+ range, so how can you stress test and say anything is stable?

as for your 1.25v / 1.92v vccin overclock sounds about right, but easy way to find out is try running Prime95 28.5 for 15Min if you fail it's probably due to your low vccin.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what do you run @ 1.425v ? you can stress test with that much voltage on water? I would think your temps would be in the 90°c+ range, so how can you stress test and say anything is stable?


[email protected] 1.425 and 4.750 @ 1.463V benching clocks for 3dMK, 3Dmk11, Heaven, XTU, r15. etc. CPU temp NEVER higher than 65C. Stable for that purpose. My 24/7 clocks are 45/4250/3333.

what - you think I'm running an unstable rig and only using Pi32M?









Data always helps:



Max core temp = 59C, water temp is 18C during the run.

edit:







p95.


----------



## lilchronic

No, You can have a unstable rig and still be able to bench all of those benchmarks plus more.

Yep Prime95 i said it.







I can run my oc in prime95 im sure of it because i no how much voltage (VCCIN) my chip needs to be stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> No, You can have a unstable rig and still be able to bench all of those benchmarks plus more.


right - completely stable for anything I do with it - and I've posted dozens of screen shots of all sorts of runs.. what temps do you hit with IBT? or XTU? at 4500/4250? maybe you need better cooling?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> right - completely stable for anything I do with it - and I've posted dozens of screen shots of all sorts of runs.. what temps do you hit with IBT? or XTU? at 4500/4250? maybe you need better cooling?


i'll test right now


----------



## Silent Scone

Is this still to do with needing 2v VCINN? Definitely not necessary.


----------



## TK421

Would anyone care to chime in how to modify the BIOS Brand name and Identifier number to change to a different brand?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is this still to do with needing 2v VCINN? Definitely not necessary.


It depends on you overclock your chip and how much vcore your using. who are you to say it's not necessary ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is this still to do with needing 2v VCINN? Definitely not necessary.


yeah.. only worse. we're back to p95. Always the 6-core guys with that. waiting for blameless to join in.

xtu: reporting 4.6 in error, this was 4.5. (4.6 is single core idle in hi-perf state)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> It depends on you overclock your chip and how much vcore your using. who are you to say it's not necessary ?


2v VCCIN is right on the limit of what is considered acceptable without damaging the CPU, and if you're around 1.95v active cooling is advisable. This is considered overall, not in relation to any particular frequency. If you're 100% having to use that much VCCIN for a particular overclock then frankly you should back off.

Hex cores by a good margin should not need as much as a rule as the 5960x


----------



## lilchronic

Oh im sorry because my name dose not say raja or paz you shouldn't listen the the advice im trying to give people.

it's alright they will just think there chip is a dude and cant overclock..... who care's not mine.

Im done talking about

Here are my temps 78°F ambient


----------



## Silent Scone

Ok, but nothing you just said changes the fact that 2v VCCIN is excessive. Increasing it over 1.95v isn't going to net you a fantastic frequency if the sample isn't able to do it below that lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ok, but nothing you just said changes the fact that 2v VCCIN is excessive. Increasing it over 1.95v isn't going to net you a fantastic frequency if the sample isn't able to do it below that lol


Sure what ever you say


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Would anyone care to chime in how to modify the BIOS Brand name and Identifier number to change to a different brand?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Oh im sorry because my name dose not say raja or paz you shouldn't listen the the advice im trying to give people.
> 
> it's alright they will just think there chip is a dude and cant overclock..... who care's not mine.
> 
> Im done talking about
> 
> Here are my temps 78°F ambient


In the gigabyte bios, is there an option to manually set the "max Proc Temp"... I think this is what OS software uses for "distance to TJmax". I set mine to 85C, I think auto is 105. If so, my 8 core would actually run 10C hotter than your 6 core - which would make sense. This is why coretemp has mine at 85. yeah, my home office temp is 21C, but the last rad has access to 11C air (today), so loop temp with (now) 3 strix in is 18C. If this is the case, your temps are very good.










... time to go make some pizza dough.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> In the gigabyte bios, is there an option to manually set the "max Proc Temp"... I think this is what OS software uses for "distance to TJmax". I set mine to 85C, I think auto is 105. If so, my 8 core would actually run 10C hotter than your 6 core - which would make sense. This is why coretemp has mine at 85. yeah, my home office temp is 21C, but the last rad has access to 11C air (today), so loop temp with (now) 3 strix in is 18C. If this is the case, your temps are very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... time to go make some pizza dough.


No i dont have that option in my bios just a thermal warning

bmp image


----------



## skeeter123

Greetings, all!

I've really been enjoying this thread. Great discussion...got me to thinking...hmmm..

I'd like to run my OC setup by the Pros here and get some feedback. Pretty happy with it, but if I can change any settings (read Voltages) that might make my temps a tad lower, I'd be eternally grateful. Or pretty close...

Instead of risking a typo, I just added some screen grabs of bios...Hope they are not too obnoxious...





Constructive feedback always appreciated!

..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Greetings, all!
> 
> I've really been enjoying this thread. Great discussion...got me to thinking...hmmm..
> 
> I'd like to run my OC setup by the Pros here and get some feedback. Pretty happy with it, but if I can change any settings (read Voltages) that might make my temps a tad lower, I'd be eternally grateful. Or pretty close...
> 
> Instead of risking a typo, I just added some screen grabs of bios...Hope they are not too obnoxious...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constructive feedback always appreciated!
> 
> ..


missing the multipliers for cpu and cache in those screen shots.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Greetings, all!
> 
> I've really been enjoying this thread. Great discussion...got me to thinking...hmmm..
> 
> I'd like to run my OC setup by the Pros here and get some feedback. Pretty happy with it, but if I can change any settings (read Voltages) that might make my temps a tad lower, I'd be eternally grateful. Or pretty close...
> 
> Instead of risking a typo, I just added some screen grabs of bios...Hope they are not too obnoxious...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constructive feedback always appreciated!
> 
> ..


Do you really need 1.4v for 4.5Ghz ?

I personally would try 1.3 - 1.35vcore and 2.0 vccin.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> No i dont have that option in my bios just a thermal warning
> 
> bmp image
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


MIght be under something like Advanced CPU settings m(had this in the OCN "library". Got about 45min before 5 pies (fresh, home made pizza on a 600F stone- the best! )


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> missing the multipliers for cpu and cache in those screen shots.


Grr. Knew I missed something..Thanks! (and I'll take two pies, please)

@ lilchronic: Exactly what I was looking for. Concerned that 2.0 vccin might be too much, no?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> MIght be under something like Advanced CPU settings m(had this in the OCN "library". Got about 45min before 5 pies (fresh, home made pizza on a 600F stone- the best! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah i dont have any setting like that in my bios


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Even if i have cpu thermal monitor enabled i still dont get an option to change it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Grr. Knew I missed something..Thanks! (and I'll take two pies, please)
> 
> @ lilchronic: Exactly what I was looking for. Concerned that 2.0 vccin might be too much, no?


If your overclocking and using more than stock vcore, I would it's not say too high, other's may disagree but there only runnig 1.2vcore with 1.9vccin which sound's about right but ocne you get up to 1.3vcore youll likely need more vccin .
Quote:


> Table 5.5 has absolute maximum VCCIN stated at 1.98V with this prelude: see below


*on a stock cpu*

Here is a nice read from [email protected]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There are some things to note about how Intel state voltage limits. The 1.80V you state is "nominal", while 1.85V is maximum - the table those values come from has the following stipulations that one needs to understand before quoting them to anyone overclocking a processor. The following items are stated by Intel in reference to the table in question:
> 
> DC specifications are defined at the processor pads, unless otherwise noted.
> *DC specifications are only valid while meeting specifications for case temperature
> (TCASE specified in the Processor Thermal/Mechanical Specification and Design Guide)
> (See Related Documents Section), clock frequency, and input voltages. Care should be
> taken to read all notes associated with each specification.*
> 
> That tells us that the specifications of the associated table apply to processors that are run at stock frequency and within specified temperatures only.
> 
> Footnote 6:
> 
> *"Minimum VCCIN and maximum ICCIN are specified at the maximum processor case temperature (TCASE) shown in the
> Processor Thermal/Mechanical Specification and Design Guide (See Related Document Section). ICCIN_MAX is specified at
> the relative VCC_MAX point on the VCCIN load line. The processor is capable of drawing ICCIN_MAX for up to 4 ms."
> *
> 
> ICCIN_MAX is stated as 175 Amps at VCC_Max which is 1.85V.
> 
> This is all for a processor running at stock. The ratings are there to cover Intel for warranty - not much use for overclockers as everything would need to be de-rated accordingly.
> 
> Table 5.5 has absolute maximum VCCIN stated at 1.98V with this prelude:
> 
> *At conditions outside functional operation condition limits, but within absolute maximum and
> minimum ratings, neither functionality nor long-term reliability can be expected. If a
> device is returned to conditions within functional operation limits after having been
> subjected to conditions outside these limits, but within the absolute maximum and
> minimum ratings, the device may be functional, but with its lifetime degraded,
> depending on exposure to conditions exceeding the functional operation condition
> limits.
> *
> 
> The following footnote 1 to the table clarifies the meaning of functional operation condition limits:
> 
> *1. For functional operation, all processor electrical, signal quality, mechanical, and thermal specifications
> must be satisfied.
> *
> 
> Thought I'd reply as I often see the whitepapers used as reference incorrectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not worry about these things too much if overclocking. Just use common sense.


People see *2.0*vccin and get scared , dont let it scare you


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> If your overclocking and using more than stock vcore, I would it's not say too high, other's may disagree but there only runnig 1.2vcore with 1.9vccin which sound's about right but ocne you get up to 1.3vcore youll likely need more vccin .
> *on a stock cpu*
> 
> Here is a nice read from [email protected]
> People see *2.0*vccin and get scared , dont let it scare you


I don't think they do. It just makes for a fairly un-tuned system. It is also still more than you should need to use. No matter how much you keep saying it lol.

For the record I can run 4.6 with 1.94v VCINN LLC7 much the same way JP can


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> If your overclocking and using more than stock vcore, I would it's not say too high, other's may disagree but there only runnig 1.2vcore with 1.9vccin which sound's about right but ocne you get up to 1.3vcore youll likely need more vccin .
> *on a stock cpu*
> 
> Here is a nice read from [email protected]
> People see *2.0*vccin and get scared , dont let it scare you


Lol - tellin folks to start at 2.0 input is like saying start with 1.4V vcore with your OC (there is no vcore max in the spec

core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 795k .pdf file
). *Just be sure any motherboard differences are known (eg, giga vs asus) with that advice*.

Again - don't know of anyone with an ASUS x99 motherboard using 2.0 for input... for any OC, let alone 4.5GHz. Maybe one will show up...
No fear involved.. well except causing someone to kill their kit. but good that you point out the footnote noting permanent damage can occur outside the AORs.


----------



## skeeter123

All interesting, albeit somewhat differing, thoughts...

What about LLC ( i take it that this is Load Line Cal )? What does ASUS call it on the X99 Deluxe?

..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

At this point I know I'm missing something.
4.4 stable at 1.25 Vcore 1.903 input, auto to lvl 9 llc
4.6 unstable at up to 1.35 Vcore 1.98 input, auto to lvl9 llc

How are you guys taking screens of the bios? Im thinking I need to post mine for review.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol - tellin folks to start at 2.0 input is like saying start with 1.4V vcore with your OC (there is no vcore max in the spec
> 
> core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 795k .pdf file
> ). *Just be sure any motherboard differences are known (eg, giga vs asus) with that advice*. Again - don't know of anyone with an ASUS motherboard using 2.0 for input... for any OC. Maybe one will show up...


I know somebody, he had a dud so he rinsed the pants off it and got one on the tuning plan. lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't think they do. It just makes for a fairly un-tuned system. *It is also still more than you should need to use*. No matter how much you keep saying it lol.


just because you say that does not make it true lol, It's determined by your chip, overclock and vcore.

Do you understand that ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> At this point I know I'm missing something.
> 4.4 stable at 1.25 Vcore 1.903 input, auto to lvl 9 llc
> 4.6 unstable at up to 1.35 Vcore 1.98 input, auto to lvl9 llc
> 
> How are you guys taking screens of the bios? Im thinking I need to post mine for review.


Why do you think you're missing something? Your chip may not be able to do 4.6 under that core voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> just because you say that does not make it true lol, It's determined by your chip, overclock and vcore.
> 
> Do you understand that ?


Sorry once again I don't know what this has to do with running 2v VCCIN. Are you working on the impression that every one is looking to rinse their chip to the edge of stability? I'm failing to see the confusion.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol - tellin folks to start at 2.0 input is like saying start with 1.4V vcore with your OC (there is no vcore max in the spec
> 
> core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 795k .pdf file
> ). *Just be sure any motherboard differences are known (eg, giga vs asus) with that advice*. Again - don't know of anyone with an ASUS x99 motherboard using 2.0 for input... for any OC, let alone 4.5GHz. Maybe one will show up...
> 
> but good that you point out the footnote noting permanent damage can occur outside the AORs.


Im saying if your running 1.3v+ you are likely going to need 2.0vccin, That is a starting point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> All interesting, albeit somewhat differing, thoughts...
> 
> What about LLC ( i take it that this is Load Line Cal )? What does ASUS call it on the X99 Deluxe?
> 
> ..


LLC:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> At this point I know I'm missing something.
> 4.4 stable at 1.25 Vcore 1.903 input, auto to lvl 9 llc
> 4.6 unstable at up to 1.35 Vcore 1.98 input, auto to lvl9 llc
> 
> How are you guys taking screens of the bios? Im thinking I need to post mine for review.


hit F2 in bios with a formatted USB key in any slot.

You don't need (or want to use) LLC 9


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> At this point I know I'm missing something.
> 4.4 stable at 1.25 Vcore 1.903 input, auto to lvl 9 llc
> 4.6 unstable at up to 1.35 Vcore 1.98 input, auto to lvl9 llc
> 
> How are you guys taking screens of the bios? Im thinking I need to post mine for review.


You're not missing anything. Look at what silicon lottery does, the only bios settings they change are vcore and input voltage set to 0.6V above vcore. Those are the only two things that really need to be changed for a basic Haswell overclock considering the FIVR and all.

If 1.35/1.95 doesn't work, try up to 1.4/2.0. Your chip just might not be able to do 4.6.


----------



## jon6113

For what its worth, some of the Pro OCers on HWBot use around 2.05 - 2.2 VCCIN for their bench runs and some use 2.1 for 24/7. I asked this question in the forum over there and received a response from one of the respected pros:

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=112569&page=14


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> For what its worth, some of the Pro OCers on HWBot use around 2.05 - 2.2 VCCIN for their bench runs and some use 2.1 for 24/7. I asked this question in the forum over there and received a response from one of the respected pros:
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=112569&page=14


cool - run 2+V input.
Like I've always said.. "smoke 'em if you got 'em".

Maddutch? ther'es no answer in that thread to your question.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol HWBOT is definitely not the place to ask these questions







A lot of them will be running up to 2.4v for LN2 runs. You can't out right say that 2.0v VCCIN is going to damage the CPU, but it is on what you could almost definitely refer to as the acceptable limit. It's just bad tuning...


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool - run 2+V input.
> Like I've always said.. "smoke 'em if you got 'em".


I don't. I run 1.95v for 24/7.







Just thought thought I would show another perspective.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I don't. I run 1.95v for 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought thought I would show another perspective.


but there is no response to your question? ans basically the bot and ocn are not SVN (SafeVoltageNetwork)


----------



## lilchronic

THERE USING HIGH VCCIN BECAUSE THERE USING HIGH VCORE TO GET HIGHER FREQUENCY'S !!!! What dont you guys understand about this?

1.4vcore is likely to kill you chip quicker than 2.0 vccin would









although ive had a i7 920 DO running 5 years 4.5Ghz 1.425v

... sorry for yelling


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> THERE USING HIGH VCCIN BECAUSE THERE USING HIGH VCORE TO GET HIGHER FREQUENCY'S !!!! What dont you guys understand about this?
> 
> 1.4vcore is likely to kill you chip quicker than 2.0 vccin would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although ive had a i7 920 DO running 5 years 4.5Ghz 1.425v


yeah - bot, flash- bench stable, which for me is 1.96V 1.5vcore for 4.8GHz.

anyway - this horse is dead, i do think the vast majority of *ASUS mother board users* never need to approach 2.0V input for for core voltages under 1.4V. This is an ASUS x99 thread right?

*my mediocre botprime* at 4.8/5960X

*XTU* @ 4.750

best this chip can do.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> If your overclocking and using more than stock vcore, I would it's not say too high, other's may disagree but there only runnig 1.2vcore with 1.9vccin which sound's about right but ocne you get up to 1.3vcore youll likely need more vccin .
> *on a stock cpu*
> 
> Here is a nice read from [email protected]
> People see *2.0*vccin and get scared , dont let it scare you


What scares me a little is the magenta color when higher than 1.98 - but at least it's not red yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool - run 2+V input.
> Like I've always said.. "smoke 'em if you got 'em".
> 
> Maddutch? ther'es no answer in that thread to your question.


Speaking of smoking ... OK not totally but I did get a good 3 hours of RealBench with .05 / 1.305 for 4.590GHz / DDR4-3264 15-16-16-36T1 - I'm happy for the time being. You can see all the settings in the upper left note


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - bot, flash- bench stable, which for me is 1.96V 1.5vcore for 4.8GHz.
> 
> anyway - this horse is dead, i do think the vast majority of *ASUS mother board users* never need to approach 2.0V input for for core voltages under 1.4V. This is an ASUS x99 thread right?
> 
> *my mediocre botprime* at 4.8/5960X
> 
> *XTU* @ 4.750
> 
> best this chip can do.


your definitely using to much vcore and not enough vccin


----------



## Jpmboy

NIce OC @djgar! you put the whip to that chip


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> your definitely using to much vcore and not enough vccin


already tried that months ago (like September, or whenever launch was). didn't help at all on asus, but i do recall gigabyte boards needed higher numbers.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

starting to wonder if my chip does not like the 46 multi.... Just for giggles I set 45 multi and 1.3 Vcore (a guess from 4.4 &1.25) and 3.5 loops of x264 are done. So either it does not like 46x, i cant do 4.6 (doubt it) or I am missing something. My past experience tells me that I should not need more then 1.35 for 4.6, and yet she is no where near stable at 1.35 ???

Going to grab screens after these loops and then try 47x.

Ok so I have got to mention how wierd this is for me. I have not had a single time where it would not post, even with completely unstable clocks... The closest I have come is when I locked up on the logon screen.

Here are shots of 4.5 checking [email protected] 1.35V core 1.95 input


----------



## Praz

Hello

As this is an ASUS X99 thread for official support can we please stick to ASUS X99 products? Thanks.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well barring someone noticing something from my screenshots I think I am going to sick @ 4.5. anything higher either does not want to work or is going to want more voltage then I want to give it. So on my next days off I will start fine tuning for lowest voltage, then some memory tweaking, and finally trying to push up more with bclk.

Thanks for all the help guys!!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> starting to wonder if my chip does not like the 46 multi.... Just for giggles I set 45 multi and 1.3 Vcore (a guess from 4.4 &1.25) and 3.5 loops of x264 are done. So either it does not like 46x, i cant do 4.6 (doubt it) or I am missing something. My past experience tells me that I should not need more then 1.35 for 4.6, and yet she is no where near stable at 1.35 ???
> 
> Going to grab screens after these loops and then try 47x.
> 
> Ok so I have got to mention how wierd this is for me. I have not had a single time where it would not post, even with completely unstable clocks... The closest I have come is when I locked up on the logon screen.
> 
> Here are shots of 4.5 checking [email protected] 1.35V core 1.95 input
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're overclocking quite a bit - from 3300 to 4500 - and you have pretty much everything in auto. If auto worked when OC'ing that much we wouldn't have this thread







. Start by disabling the CPU & DRAM SVID Support.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> already tried that months ago (like September, or whenever launch was). didn't help at all on asus, but i do recall gigabyte boards needed higher numbers.


Funny thing is i needed the same vccin +\- 0.03v across all three motherboards


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You're overclocking quite a bit - from 3300 to 4500 - and you have pretty much everything in auto. If auto worked when OC'ing that much we wouldn't have this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Start by disabling the CPU & DRAM SVID Support.


Yeah the Auto thing has been annoying me cause I usually set everything manually but I dont know enough about these chips yet to do so. As for the SVID there were conflicting reports from the manual and bios with each saying the opposite so i left it auto. TY!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> Well barring someone noticing something from my screenshots I think I am going to sick @ 4.5. anything higher either does not want to work or is going to want more voltage then I want to give it. So on my next days off I will start fine tuning for lowest voltage, then some memory tweaking, and finally trying to push up more with bclk.
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys!!


on the vr fault screen, set efficiency to max performance, for LLC, set this to somewhere between 6-8, auto set 9. LLC will cause ~ 65mV droop in input voltage, once you lock in on a core OC, save it to a bios profile, then :set max cache to like 40 and ~ 1.2V Vcache (you'll need to adjust this up or down for cache). Dial in a cache OC... then ram last. AID64 cache stress test for an hour+ is real good at finding cache instability, for your ram, use HCI memtest, ...etc.









here's a 44/42 @1.2V adaptive screenie pack as a general guide., ignore the ram and vccio stuff.. .

44c42m32t.zip 2969k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Funny thing is i needed the same vccin +\- 0.03v across all three motherboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


then the problem is not your mobos i guess.








all I can say is, you're one of a very few that needs to juice their cpu input to that level for the clocks we've been talking about.
let's talk ASUS.









edit: lets see what develops: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/8220_20#post_23666254


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> then the problem is not your mobos i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I can say is, you're one of a very few that needs to juice their cpu input to that level for the clocks we've been talking about.
> let's talk ASUS.


I run 1.97vccin and 1.27vcore for 4.5Ghz / 4.5Ghz uncore 1.38vring. i dont consider that juicing my vccin higher than every one else, it's about average i would say.

Im just saying vccin plays a big role it's not just vcore some chips may require more than other, every one should know this. lol Ive had a few 4790k's that did 4.9Ghz 1.325vcore and 1.92vccin and another that barley did 4.6Ghz 1.375vcore 2.05vccin. and just like any other voltage too much vccin can also cause instability.


----------



## skeeter123

OK...Where were we? Oh, yeah...trying to get slightly cooler temps given my 5960X/X99 Deluxe OC...

I have set Vcore to 1.395 manual. Would adaptive possibly provide cooler idle temps?

Just noticed that my LLC was set to 9....hmmm....gotta duck down to BIOS and check that....I didn't set that one...(getting the info from AI suite 3...just re-installed it to check some things...no settings made from it)

Edit... Woudn't boot to Windows on pure adaptive... gotta twiddle with offsets and such I reckon..not quite sure what to set CPU Core Offset and Additional Turbo Core Voltage to to get her flying...hmmm.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> OK...Where were we? Oh, yeah...trying to get slightly cooler temps given my 5960X/X99 Deluxe OC...
> 
> I have set Vcore to 1.395 manual. Would adaptive possibly provide cooler idle temps?
> 
> Just noticed that my LLC was set to 9....hmmm....gotta duck down to BIOS and check that....I didn't set that one...(getting the info from AI suite 3...just re-installed it to check some things...no settings made from it)


yes, adaptive will lower idle voltage .. and temps some. LLC auto = 9.

edit: try setting LLC to 6 or 7.. add a notch or two to input IF Needed.


----------



## skeeter123

Well, well...

During my "real world" stress testing (Video rendering, frameserving>ripbot) I had a few Clock_Watchdog_Timeout BSODs....Upped Vcore to 1.400 and VIn to 1.940. LLC still at 9 (auto) All good... slightly over 1hr render with CPU temps <78C @ 95-100%CPU load...

But..

I closed the editor and ripbot, watching system/CPU temps at idle for a few minutes and poof. Power off. Wend dark. No controlled shutdown..No BSOD, crash dump, etc. Just powered off. No idea why...

Thoughts?









Edit: No Power Settings that power down anything...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Well, well...
> 
> During my "real world" stress testing (Video rendering, frameserving>ripbot) I had a few Clock_Watchdog_Timeout BSODs....Upped Vcore to 1.400 and VIn to 1.940. LLC still at 9 (auto) All good... slightly over 1hr render with CPU temps <78C @ 95-100%CPU load...
> 
> But..
> 
> I closed the editor and ripbot, watching system/CPU temps at idle for a few minutes and poof. Power off. Wend dark. No controlled shutdown..No BSOD, crash dump, etc. Just powered off. No idea why...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: No Power Settings that power down anything...


It shutdown while idle??? What were/do you have other components that will cause a thermal shutdown? Aka vrm nb sb. Or maybe it speed down to power saving and that crashed it?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Well, well...
> 
> During my "real world" stress testing (Video rendering, frameserving>ripbot) I had a few Clock_Watchdog_Timeout BSODs....Upped Vcore to 1.400 and VIn to 1.940. LLC still at 9 (auto) All good... slightly over 1hr render with CPU temps <78C @ 95-100%CPU load...
> 
> But..
> 
> I closed the editor and ripbot, watching system/CPU temps at idle for a few minutes and poof. Power off. Wend dark. No controlled shutdown..No BSOD, crash dump, etc. Just powered off. No idea why...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: No Power Settings that power down anything...


this is most likely because the CPU is not recieving enough voltage at idle. Make sure you have disabled C6 and C7 power states


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Definitely sounds like a power issue of some kind. What kind I couldn't tell you at this point in my i7 knowledge


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> It shutdown while idle??? What were/do you have other components that will cause a thermal shutdown? Aka vrm nb sb. Or maybe it speed down to power saving and that crashed it?


"vrm nb sb"? Vrm I get, but nb sb?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> "vrm nb sb"? Vrm I get, but nb sb?


I think it's the little chip under the white asus heatsink


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> "vrm nb sb"? Vrm I get, but nb sb?


North bridge, south bridge. These board may not have that option but most of my others did. Please remember I have a working knowledge of pc's but this platform is still new to me


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> this is most likely because the CPU is not recieving enough voltage at idle. Make sure you have disabled C6 and C7 power states


Will check shortly...running another test now...I saw some references to DIP_Away_mode.exe in the evenT log.uninstalled the AI Suite and am testing now.


----------



## Silent Scone

Sorry I meant C3 and C6. Funnily enough I had the same issue only recently when trying some new profiles with adaptive voltage. With c6 Haswell will enter its ultra low power state, if the CPU isnt stable or if the PSU isn't compliant it seems to result in what you have seen where the IVR will shut down completely as if nothing ever happened.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

If i got heavy coil whine on my motherboard running simulator games.

Is that a reason to go RMA? Gpus dont whine unless the FPS is like 2000. And the Psu was fine in my old build. This happends on stock and with Oc on the Cpu and mem


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> If i got heavy coil whine on my motherboard running simulator games.
> 
> Is that a reason to go RMA? Gpus dont whine unless the FPS is like 2000. And the Psu was fine in my old build. This happends on stock and with Oc on the Cpu and mem


Are you heavily overvolted? If not then I would try but be prepared to answer questions about it.


----------



## skeeter123

This is what I have for CPU-C-States. Should it be set to "disabled"?



What do you guys use for HW temp monitoring on the X99 Deluxe?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Well, well...
> During my "real world" stress testing (Video rendering, frameserving>ripbot) I had a few Clock_Watchdog_Timeout BSODs....Upped Vcore to 1.400 and VIn to 1.940. LLC still at 9 (auto) All good... slightly over 1hr render with CPU temps <78C @ 95-100%CPU load...
> But..
> I closed the editor and ripbot, watching system/CPU temps at idle for a few minutes and poof. Power off. Wend dark. No controlled shutdown..No BSOD, crash dump, etc. Just powered off. No idea why...
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: No Power Settings that power down anything...


if none of the above fix it (and your sleep states should be fine like that) - it sounds like a RAM black out to me... only a few idle-state crashes don't leave a dump file, one is RAM.
also, too much voltage (core and input) with vdroop disabled can be prone to crash during a load transition from transient spikes (load line overshoot AND undershoot).


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> This is what I have for CPU-C-States. Should it be set to "disabled"?
> 
> What do you guys use for HW temp monitoring on the X99 Deluxe?


I use core temp and HWMonitor.

On another note it seems to take forever for my usb devices to initialize on the login screen. In other words, after post they shut back off and I have to wait a couple mins before they start back up and I can login...


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if none of the above fix it (and your sleep states should be fine like that) - it sounds like a RAM black out to me... only a few idle-state crashes don't leave a dump file, one in RAM.
> also, too much voltage (core and input) with vdroop disabled can be prone to crash during a load transition from transient spikes (load line overshoot AND undershoot).


Interesting. What do you think could cause a "RAM Blackout"? I don't _think_ I have vdroop disabled. How do I check? What does ASUS call it?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Would anyone care to chime in how to modify the BIOS Brand name and Identifier number to change to a different brand?


Anyone? Please?


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> I use core temp and HWMonitor.
> 
> On another note it seems to take forever for my usb devices to initialize on the login screen. In other words, after post they shut back off and I have to wait a couple mins before they start back up and I can login...


Thanks...Core temp doesn't monitor all the cores on the 5960X ...I used to use it on previous build...

The USB thing...There are some USB state at post settings in BIOS...have you checked them? Is it just one USB device that is goofy? And, how about (in USB Power settings in the Control Panel) "Selective Suspend". Is it set to off or disable? I had to set that to disable. That one got me earlier...grrr..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Thanks...Core temp doesn't monitor all the cores on the 5960X ...I used to use it on previous build...
> 
> The USB thing...There are some USB state at post settings in BIOS...have you checked them? Is it just one USB device that is goofy? And, how about (in USB Power settings in the Control Panel) "Selective Suspend". Is it set to off or disable? I had to set that to disable. That one got me earlier...grrr..


is all usb devices, gotta check bios but I thought I had it set to full initialize. I think it is happening when the BIOS hands it off to the OS. As for CP I currently have it set for full power all the time, as such my idle temps are a bit warmer then they would be, but I have found when benching, especially any single core benching, muti core CPU's then to throttle down which as you know doe snot help a bench score.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Interesting. What do you think could cause a "RAM Blackout"? I don't _think_ I have vdroop disabled. How do I check? What does ASUS call it?


Low ram volts, bad timings.. etc. Better off entering timings manually vs XMP - always!








[email protected] not only defeats vdroop of input voltage, it actually adds voltage. Set LLC to 6 or 7 and test.
Some light reading:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone? Please?


not me.. and why are you doing that to a copyrighted bios???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Thanks...Core temp doesn't monitor all the cores on the 5960X ...I used to use it on previous build...
> The USB thing...There are some USB state at post settings in BIOS...have you checked them? Is it just one USB device that is goofy? And, how about (in USB Power settings in the Control Panel) "Selective Suspend". Is it set to off or disable? I had to set that to disable. That one got me earlier...grrr..


this coretemp does:


----------



## Silent Scone

It could also be cache instablity


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It could also be cache instablity


for sure.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> Are you heavily overvolted? If not then I would try but be prepared to answer questions about it.


I used to run 4.75Ghz 1.330V, i am now running 4.625Ghz 1.265V.

Cache is 4.5Ghz 1.250V, Cooled down with a custom loop. Temps about 55-65¤C in normal bf4 gaming.

I wouldent call that heavily, but that is just me tho.

I appreciate the answer!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Low ram volts, bad timings.. etc. Better off entering timings manually vs XMP - always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] not only defeats vdroop of input voltage, it actually adds voltage. Set LLC to 6 or 7 and test.
> Some light reading:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
> not me.. and why are you doing that to a copyrighted bios???
> this coretemp does:


I'm trying to change the brand identifier to use it in Alienware cases, they have light controller bords that is only compatible with Alienware motherboards.

You can do a jumper trick fool the light board, but I need a more permanent method.


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for sure.


How to test/stabilize cache?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone? Please?


Hello

Wrong thread.


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Low ram volts, bad timings.. etc. Better off entering timings manually vs XMP - always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some light reading:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
> 
> this coretemp does:


Core temp caused another graphics-type lockup. Actually saw this in my notes from when I originally built this boooger ...before any OC'ing...worth a shot tho...

All mem OC'd in BIOS manually..it's been rock solid...at least no errors in several iterations of Memtest86+ both from OS and USB stick..

[email protected] not only defeats vdroop of input voltage, it actually adds voltage. Set LLC to 6 or 7 and test.

LLC7 => Windows locked up...testing 6 now.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

If adding vcore decreased stability that would tell me I need more input. You guys agree?
Amd temps were fine actually lower then the lower vcore temps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Core temp caused another graphics-type lockup. Actually saw this in my notes from when I originally built this boooger ...before any OC'ing...worth a shot tho...
> 
> All mem OC'd in BIOS manually..it's been rock solid...at least no errors in several iterations of Memtest86+ both from OS and USB stick..
> 
> [email protected] not only defeats vdroop of input voltage, it actually adds voltage. Set LLC to 6 or 7 and test.
> 
> LLC7 => Windows locked up...testing 6 now.


as you lower LLC (allowing more vdroop) increase input voltage. LLC 6 is ~ 65mV droop. LLC acts on inputV not directly on vcore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I'm trying to change the brand identifier to use it in Alienware cases, they have light controller bords that is only compatible with Alienware motherboards.
> 
> You can do a jumper trick fool the light board, but I need a more permanent method.


Say what? ask alienware to fix it then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> How to test/stabilize cache?


AID64 cache stress test does a good job (2 hours). you really should test your ram with HCI Memtest.


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> as you lower LLC (allowing more vdroop) increase input voltage. LLC 6 is ~ 65mV droop. LLC acts on inputV not directly on vcore.


Makes sense...wish I had a scope....







Started a "real world" run before I read this...so far, so good...Edit...rats...BSOD....

Hey, just wanted to let you guys know I _really_ appreciate your kind assistance..


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Say what? ask alienware to fix it then.
> AID64 cache stress test does a good job (2 hours). you really should test your ram with HCI Memtest.


Ahh. Cache test. Brilliant!

I did/do use HCI Memtest. and the Pro version...not in the last few weeks though...


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Say what? ask alienware to fix it then.
> AID64 cache stress test does a good job (2 hours). you really should test your ram with HCI Memtest.


No, it's the "intended" behavior of the light card.

If the brand ID of this motherboard can be changed, everything will work properly like if you're using an OEM alienware motherboard (theoretically).


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> This is what I have for CPU-C-States. Should it be set to "disabled"?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys use for HW temp monitoring on the X99 Deluxe?


I use the Aida64 stability test statistics to monitor the max temps (I don't use the actual test, just the statistics tab) (bottom left in image) and I have an extensive Aida64 OSD panel configured to show current temps, volts etc. (right side of image).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I use the Aida64 stability test statistics to monitor the max temps (I don't use the actual test, just the statistics tab) (bottom left in image) and I have an extensive Aida64 OSD panel configured to show current temps, volts etc. (right side of image).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


{ugh - flipping between the pitt/detroit hocky and AK/KT basketball







}

AID64 has a port out to digital picture frames...


----------



## djgar

AIDA64 really is a great utility, and they have great customer service. I had a problem with some stuff not showing in my OSD because of the OC and they fixed it in two days after some info exchange. That and True Launch Bar are two utilities I happily paid for.


----------



## malik22

hey guys I got a 4.5ghz stable oce on my cpu do you suggest offset or adaptive for everyday use? and should I raise vcache i only use the cpu for gaming?


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> {ugh - flipping between the pitt/detroit hocky and AK/KT basketball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> }
> 
> AID64 has a port out to digital picture frames...


What's this sorcery of which you speak??









Wow. Been using AIDA64 (Extreme) for quite a while now and never knew....the things ya learns here!!









This is a bit OT, but I'd like to config an external tablet for this stuff...can I PM you to pick yer brain?

Dang, I actually have to get some work done now that, thanks to YOU guys, my system is a bit more stable (for the moment. Now. ATM, ahem...)


----------



## Jpmboy

^^
Check *here*









@[email protected] - just noticed that realbench is having difficulty identifying 3333MHz ram?

nvm - had 2.2. 2.4 is okay.


----------



## Silent Scone

Because it's not an officially supported ratio. You so special


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Because it's not an officially supported ratio. You so special











oops - I had an earlier version... 2.4 looks okay?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops - I had an earlier version... 2.4 looks okay?


2.41 resolved some X99 issues IIRC ... it's what I'm using.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> 2.41 resolved some X99 issues IIRC ... it's what I'm using.


yeah - I downloaded the most recent version and it recognizes 3333 ram.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> No, it's the "intended" behavior of the light card.
> 
> If the brand ID of this motherboard can be changed, everything will work properly like if you're using an OEM alienware motherboard (theoretically).


And yet another reason not to buy dell. You would need a hex editor that does not destroy the cap file. And even then you are risking a lot as one wrong move could in theory destroy your entire mb and anything connected to it.

Also this is assuming that the .cap file is an entire bios, and that it is not written in a proprietary format.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> And yet another reason not to buy dell. You would need a hex editor that does not destroy the cap file. And even then you are risking a lot as one wrong move could in theory destroy your entire mb and anything connected to it.


or making bootleg AW mobos...


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> And yet another reason not to buy dell. You would need a hex editor that does not destroy the cap file. And even then you are risking a lot as one wrong move could in theory destroy your entire mb and anything connected to it.
> 
> Also this is assuming that the .cap file is an entire bios, and that it is not written in a proprietary format.


I don't buy Dell, I buy the barebones casing then put my own stuff inside it.

I don't get the hate for Alienware in this forum, they cost extra because someone put it together plus you get warranty on the system.

But doesn't the ASUS X99 have USB flashback to force flash a bricked BIOS?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I don't buy Dell, I buy the barebones casing then put my own stuff inside it.
> 
> I don't get the hate for Alienware in this forum, they cost extra because someone put it together plus you get warranty on the system.
> 
> But doesn't the ASUS X99 have USB flashback to force flash a bricked BIOS?


Yes but if a mistake is made it has the possibility of doing more then killing the bios. It could inadvertently raise vcore or something else that could instantly fry things.


----------



## Jpmboy

There's no alienware hate. Think about what you are asking... you want to hack a copyrighted bios in order to alter the bios vendor name and ID code with the purpose to make it appear that the mobo bios comes from a different vendor. May be that different vendor has to compensate the bios originator in order to use it under a different name? IDK, I may be wrong, but somethin' don't sound right. Besides, coming to an ASUS OFFICIAL Support Thread asking for a way to do what you want to do? Wrong thread.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I don't get the hate for Alienware in this forum, they cost extra because someone put it together plus you get warranty on the system.


Because for the majority people in this forum, paying someone else to build something for us...well, lets just say I would just about rather spend the afternoon at the dentist's office than pay someone to finish my hobby project.

I do wish you luck with your BIOS modification, I admire a good challenge.

This may be a good place to start...
https://www.bios-mods.com/tools/index.php


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok more tweaking and stuff. Decided to try and gather some intel on input voltage and what my cpu likes. So im playing at 4.5Ghz and 1.3 1.9 llc6 and im going to drop Vcore until I start crashing, go up one retest for stability and then drop it down again and adjust input to see what happens. I currently have llc set for lvl 6 and noticed a max droop of .03v input. Now if I have been reading right going up a lvl should bring it closer in line to what i set it and lessen the droop right?



hmmm well llc 7 causes almost instant bsod.

Ok I have tried to search a bit but cant seem to find the answer. How is cache tied into core, or is it tied into bclck? I am wondering if I need to add cache voltage for 4.6.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hey!

I will soon be getting a ASUS X99-E WS motherboard, but i heard the Ocing is a lot different(?)
Will the motherboard manage to run 1.3V as 24/7 just like the rest of the boards out there?

Cheers!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> There's no alienware hate. Think about what you are asking... you want to hack a copyrighted bios in order to alter the bios vendor name and ID code with the purpose to make it appear that the mobo bios comes from a different vendor. May be that different vendor has to compensate the bios originator in order to use it under a different name? IDK, I may be wrong, but somethin' don't sound right. Besides, coming to an ASUS OFFICIAL Support Thread asking for a way to do what you want to do? Wrong thread.


Isn't CAP file just a UEFI bios file? How is it copyrighted when every manufacturer now has UEFI bios and mouse control in them?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Because for the majority people in this forum, paying someone else to build something for us...well, lets just say I would just about rather spend the afternoon at the dentist's office than pay someone to finish my hobby project.
> 
> I do wish you luck with your BIOS modification, I admire a good challenge.
> 
> This may be a good place to start...
> https://www.bios-mods.com/tools/index.php


Not everyone has the time to build their own though.

Which of the tools can be used to modify a CAP file?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Isn't CAP file just a UEFI bios file? How is it copyrighted when every manufacturer now has UEFI bios and mouse control in them?
> Not everyone has the time to build their own though.
> 
> Which of the tools can be used to modify a CAP file?


If you are having to ask such questions I would not attempt this. There are firmware protections in place that protect against such procedures to avoid misconfiguration / security features being misread. Nobody is going to help you here I'm afraid


----------



## VSG

X99 Sabertooth just got announced: http://rog.asus.com/407132015/asus-tuf-motherboards/asus-announce-tuf-sabertooth-x99-at-cebit/


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> X99 Sabertooth just got announced: http://rog.asus.com/407132015/asus-tuf-motherboards/asus-announce-tuf-sabertooth-x99-at-cebit/


Nice looking board







. Most notably onboard 3.1 controller.


----------



## malik22

hey guys I got a 4.5ghz stable oce on my cpu do you suggest offset or adaptive for everyday use? and should I raise vcache i only use the cpu for gaming?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Isn't CAP file just a UEFI bios file? *How is it copyrighted when every manufacturer now has UEFI bios and mouse control in them*?
> Not everyone has the time to build their own though.
> 
> Which of the tools can be used to modify a CAP file?


Each manufacturers bios is different for each MB - tho it may look the same to us users. You need to know the difference between a patent and a copyright.









oh yeah, the sabertooth looks very nice!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> hey guys I got a 4.5ghz stable oce on my cpu do you suggest offset or adaptive for everyday use? and should I raise vcache i only use the cpu for gaming?


If you are using 100 strap then use adaptive as this applies voltage to only the turbo ratio.

overclocking cache should come third to both core and memory overclocking - when gaming you will notice little to no difference. It's up to you but the consensus is it's not worth it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> hey guys I got a 4.5ghz stable oce on my cpu do you suggest offset or adaptive for everyday use? and should I raise vcache i only use the cpu for gaming?


depending on what ram frequency you want/need to run. Adaptive works on strap 100, not 125.







I've posted a bios screenines pack for 44/42 adaptive in the last day or two...might help as a general guide.


----------



## Bobmitch

I remember that when I installed my system, my X99-A wouldn't recognize my TTe Sports Challenger Ultimate on bootup, only in Windows. Tech support said that they had to make sure that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> X99 Sabertooth just got announced: http://rog.asus.com/407132015/asus-tuf-motherboards/asus-announce-tuf-sabertooth-x99-at-cebit/


Sabertooth is a GREAT board! Wish they had not waited so long...


----------



## skeeter123

Well, my "Sudden-Power-Off-Syndrome" re-appeared after many hours of beating the cheese outta this beast. Cache and memory testing, plus several hours of real-world video rendering at near 100% load was rock-solid and error free. Then, while pushing the vids up to Vimeo, poof... The shut-downs started. System was in pretty much idle state and it happened several times with no real clues in the event long (and no crash dumps)...









I let the system idle for about 7 hours without another sudden power off...I'm thinking mechano-therma, PSU, or WiFi related at this point.. I'm going to try to re-create it and go over logs a bit more in detail... I'm also going to re-seat RAM sticks and check other mechanical stuffs...Power supply is Seasonic X-850(SS-850KM Active PFC F3) 850W 80 Plus Gold ATX12V/EPS12V Power Supply, BTW...

Oh, stable settings are:

Vcore => 1.4V
Vin = > 1.96V
LLC => 6

Thoughts?


----------



## Silent Scone

Disable C3 and C6, then report back after a few days


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Disable C3 and C6, then report back after a few days


Sounds like a plan...That's been in the back of my mind as well...Thanks!


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Sounds like a plan...That's been in the back of my mind as well...Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Disable C3 and C6, then report back after a few days


Well, I'be dipped.... seriously??









5 Minutes into a Vimeo upload. Poof...Power off...System had been pretty much idle for about 8 hours....

I set:

CPU Power states from Auto to Disabled
CPU C3 Report => Disabled
CPU C6 Report => Disabled.

I'll try the Vimeo upload again with these settings...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Sounds like a plan...That's been in the back of my mind as well...Thanks!


Note obviously in the realms of overclocking what works for one user may not work for another, but your symptoms are very similar to what I was experiencing. Insufficient voltage at idle or a clear non PSU compliance. Not all power supplies are capable of running these states.

Try:

Settings cache to auto (no overclocking)

These power states:



and using offset / fixed over adaptive if not already.


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Note obviously in the realms of overclocking what works for one user may not work for another, but your symptoms are very similar to what I was experiencing. Insufficient voltage at idle or a clear non PSU compliance. Not all power supplies are capable of running these states.
> 
> Try:
> 
> Settings cache to auto (no overclocking)
> 
> These power states:
> 
> 
> 
> and using offset / fixed over adaptive if not already.


So far, with C3 and C6 set to Disabled, one two three successful uploads with no spontaneous power off...









I'm using offset/fixed, not adaptive Vcore, BTW.. Even set manually, my Vcore does change. Is that normal?

(thanks!)

Edit: PSU Haswell Compliance Link


----------



## Silent Scone

Which? lol offset or fixed. If you're using fixed it won't. Just continue to soak test it, if it's ok then at least you know where the issue is.


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Which? lol offset or fixed. If you're using fixed it won't. Just continue to soak test it, if it's ok then at least you know where the issue is.


Are talking about the same thing?

Here's my Vcore settings (Vcore/Vin are actually 1.4V/1.96V now)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Are talking about the same thing?
> 
> Here's my Vcore settings (Vcore/Vin are actually 1.4V/1.96V now)


erm - is that 1.4V for 4.5GHz like in your sig?


----------



## Silent Scone

You're running a fixed voltage in manual. What are you using to monitor vcore?

Keep EIST and C1 states enabled as per my screenshot.

C3 and C6 are much deeper sleep states so these are what it would seem are causing you grief (especially given your overclock)


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm - is that 1.4V for 4.5GHz like in your sig?


Correct.


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're running a fixed voltage in manual. What are you using to monitor vcore?
> 
> Keep EIST and C1 states enabled as per my screenshot.
> 
> C3 and C6 are much deeper sleep states so these are what it would seem are causing you grief (especially given your overclock)


Settings now per your screen shot. Will test shortly. Monitoring with CPUID HW monitor currently. Have other options...AIDA64 and HWiNFO64.. they all show it ( Vcore)varying..Suggestions?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Monitoring with CPUID HW monitor currently. Have other options...AIDA64 and HWiNFO64.. they all show it ( Vcore)varying..Suggestions?


HWiNFO64 and look at VID. Its counter-intuitive if you have overclocked on the last few generations of intel processors.


----------



## Silent Scone

Both those latter programs read vcore correctly, if you are seeing a voltage reduction at idle there then this is correct.

Just to be clear if this does not work for you - you may want to consider backing off to 4.4 and trying a lower vcore.


----------



## djgar

Trying out HWINFO64 I'm seeing temp2-temp5 are really high at idle, with temp3 ~90c !









Is this normal??


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Both those latter programs read vcore correctly, if you are seeing a voltage reduction at idle there then this is correct.
> 
> Just to be clear if this does not work for you - you may want to consider backing off to 4.4 and trying a lower vcore.


Ahh. Now things are making more sense. I take it CPUID HW monitor does not read correctly? Wait. If I am in manual, you say I _should_ see a reduction? Or am I mis-understanding your statement?

My goal is to get the volts down and running adaptive. I am going to try again later this week. I was side-tracked a bit by this sudden power off thing. Grrr..

..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Trying out HWINFO64 I'm seeing temp2-temp5 are really high at idle, with temp3 ~90c !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal??


several sensors it looks for don't exist on different MBs. Just watch whether they actually change (min/max). if not just hide them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Ahh. Now things are making more sense. I take it CPUID HW monitor does not read correctly? Wait. If I am in manual, you say I _should_ see a reduction? Or am I mis-understanding your statement?
> 
> My goal is to get the volts down and running adaptive. I am going to try again later this week. I was side-tracked a bit by this sudden power off thing. Grrr..
> 
> ..


bios screen shots for 4.4/4/2 adaptive n strap 100 as a guide when you make the switch. Ignore the ram settings and vccio.

44c42m32t.zip 2969k .zip file


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> several sensors it looks for don't exist on different MBs. Just watch whether they actually change (min/max). if not just hide them.
> bios screen shots for 4.4/4/2 adaptive n strap 100 as a guide when you make the switch. Ignore the ram settings and vccio.
> 
> 44c42m32t.zip 2969k .zip file


Yep. Saw that earlier and have it saved!









So. Back to the sudden power-off thing... Setting BIOS to not use C3-C6 states: Does this point to the power supply not being to able to handle the low current draw on the 12V rail in a low-power state?

(and thanks again, everybody. You guys are great!)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> several sensors it looks for don't exist on different MBs. Just watch whether they actually change (min/max). if not just hide them.
> bios screen shots for 4.4/4/2 adaptive n strap 100 as a guide when you make the switch. Ignore the ram settings and vccio.
> 
> 44c42m32t.zip 2969k .zip file


Hey Jp thanks for sharing the bios settings. In regard to hwinfo64 temp probe 3 I got a range of temps from 92 C to 99 C so it does vary with time. I found that odd. Anyone known what hwinfo reads on temp 3?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> several sensors it looks for don't exist on different MBs. Just watch whether they actually change (min/max). if not just hide them.
> ...


Well, temp3 did change. I tried a quick stress run to see how bad it would get, and it went down from 89 with cores in the high 20s to 87 with cores in the low 70s - huh??


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Yep. Saw that earlier and have it saved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. Back to the sudden power-off thing... Setting BIOS to not use C3-C6 states: Does this point to the power supply not being to able to handle the low current draw on the 12V rail in a low-power state?
> 
> (and thanks again, everybody. You guys are great!)


Have you got CPU OVER VOLTAGE JUMPER on or off. ??


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Well, temp3 did change. I tried a quick stress run to see how bad it would get, and it went down from 89 with cores in the high 20s to 87 with cores in the low 70s - huh??


Hello

Use AIDA64 and there will be no need for this guessing.


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Have you got CPU OVER VOLTAGE JUMPER on or off. ??


Off...(default)


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Use AIDA64 and there will be no need for this guessing.


AIDA shows Vin (BIOS CPU Input Voltage) as VRM?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Off...(default)


Being as your giving your chip 1.4v's, try on instead. Just an idea.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> AIDA shows Vin (BIOS CPU Input Voltage) as VRM?


Correct.


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Being as your giving your chip 1.4v's, try on instead. Just an idea.


Curious as to why. Vcore (as measured by AIDA64) is showing 1.392-1.408V (Idling). I don't want it to go any higher...

Do you know if the AIDA64 gadget can show min/max values? Just getting started with all that AIDA 64 can do and I haven't found that option...yet..


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Use AIDA64 and there will be no need for this guessing.


That's my normal monitor. I was just checking HWiNFO64 since I hadn't heard of it before







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> AIDA shows Vin (BIOS CPU Input Voltage) as VRM?


Yes it does.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Curious as to why. Vcore (as measured by AIDA64) is showing 1.392-1.408V (Idling). I don't want it to go any higher...
> 
> Do you know if the AIDA64 gadget can show min/max values? Just getting started with all that AIDA 64 can do and I haven't found that option...yet..


Overclocked 5960's draw a lot of juice, that's why I am suggesting turning overvoltage to on. Also, power draw could be tripping your PSU.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Curious as to why. Vcore (as measured by AIDA64) is showing 1.392-1.408V (Idling). I don't want it to go any higher...
> 
> Do you know if the AIDA64 gadget can show min/max values? Just getting started with all that AIDA 64 can do and I haven't found that option...yet..


Vcore will show in .016 v increments. I use vid as reference since it varies with more resolution accordingly.

If you're using manual vcore then it will stay the same pretty much regardless of load. If you want more efficient voltage that's what offset & adaptive are for.


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Overclocked 5960's draw a lot of juice, that's why I am suggesting turning overvoltage to on. Also, power draw could be tripping your PSU.


The "Sudden Power Off Syndrome" was in idle state...Nearly 0%CPU usage... Full load was no problem...Disabling the C3-C6 state reporting _seems_ to have fixed the sudden shut off problem. More testing needed, but looks promising so far. My PSU is _supposed_ to handle low-power states....


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Yep. Saw that earlier and have it saved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. Back to the sudden power-off thing... Setting BIOS to not use C3-C6 states: Does this point to the power supply not being to able to handle the low current draw on the 12V rail in a low-power state?
> 
> (and thanks again, everybody. You guys are great!)


Hard to tell, when you're running an overclock such as you are, C6/C7 is quite hard for the CPU to recover quickly, from what I've seen (and bare in mind this is mainly through observation) it seems that this is what causes the IVR to completely shut down. For me, it seems to operate ok once the system has reached a certain thermal point but this isn't going to be the same on every setup. I've just found its easier to simply disable these particular sleep states when overclocking, an extra 5-10w at idle is hardly worth losing sleep over on a power user system. It is actually C7 which drops to less than 0.5 amps which certain units aren't capable of doing, the issue seen here is more likely to be linked to overclocking but I may be mistaken.

(on phone sorry for edits)


----------



## djgar

I have enhanced C1 state and C3 report enabled and have been getting nice power efficiency with no ill effects. Enabling C6 had given me problems IIRC.


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hard to tell, when you're running an overclock such as you are, C6/C7 is quite hard for the CPU to recover quickly, from what I've seen (and bare in mind this is mainly through observation) it seems that this is what causes the IVR to completely shut down. For me, it seems to operate ok once the system has reached a certain thermal point but this isn't going to be the same on every setup. I've just found its easier to simply disable these particular sleep states when overclocking, an extra 5-10w at idle is hardly worth losing sleep over on a power user system. It is actually C7 which drops to less than 0.5 amps which certain units aren't capable of doing, the issue seen here is more likely to be linked to overclocking but I may be mistaken.
> 
> (on phone sorry for edits)


Makes perfect sense..

Next,I'd like to get voltage levels down a bit...if it means dropping down to 4.4gHz (or lower) so be it. Methinks 4.4 is the sweet spot for this chip for the long-term...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Hey Jp thanks for sharing the bios settings. In regard to hwinfo64 temp probe 3 I got a range of temps from 92 C to 99 C so it does vary with time. I found that odd. Anyone known what hwinfo reads on temp 3?


lol - that's the one I hid since it was not responsive







and stayed at 90C. THat's one of my issues with HWI - it reports sensor data for sensors that aren't there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Well, temp3 did change. I tried a quick stress run to see how bad it would get, and it went down from 89 with cores in the high 20s to 87 with cores in the low 70s - huh??


So it got lower under load? ... IDK, maybe a little better than a random number generator. "hide"

so.. once you hide a sensor in HWI, how do you unhide it? I only loaded this up since it picks up VRM temps on 980 kingpins. (AID64 didn't, but does for Asus 980 Strix







)


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - that's the one I hid since it was not responsive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and stayed at 90C. THat's one of my issues with HWI - it reports sensor data for sensors that aren't there.
> So it got lower under load? ... IDK, maybe a little better than a random number generator. "hide"
> 
> so.. once you hide a sensor in HWI, how do you unhide it? I only loaded this up since it picks up VRM temps on 980 kingpins. (AID64 didn't, but does for Asus 980 Strix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I just wanted to check the util out, I'm still using Aida64 as my monitor since it's very dependable and gives me everything I need in a very configurable way.


----------



## bigcid10

Can one of you experts take a look at this snapshot of my
voltage and statistics from my board
I have this stable at 4.5GHz now
I have run the standard app(asus realbench 2.41)
for 1hr w/o issue at all and also intel extreme as well

I'm trying to squeeze 4.6 out of this
can I get you opinions
Although I know what opinions are like,lol
thanks

stabilitytest.png 66k .png file


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> Can one of you experts take a look at this snapshot of my
> voltage and statistics from my board
> I have this stable at 4.5GHz now
> I have run the standard app(asus realbench 2.41)
> for 1hr w/o issue at all and also intel extreme as well
> 
> I'm trying to squeeze 4.6 out of this
> can I get you opinions
> Although I know what opinions are like,lol
> thanks
> 
> stabilitytest.png 66k .png file


I have found 4.6 elusive for the stability I'm looking for (at very least 2 hours stressing with RealBench, preferably 3). Currently I'm at 4.59GHz / 4180 NB.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







BTW, the cores seem too hot for only 10 minutes, FWIW ...


----------



## bigcid10

the core temp maxed out to
min 74/max 81(core 3) after 1hr real temp

but,also the 5930 and 5820 are two different animals


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> the core temp maxed out to
> min 74/max 81(core 3) after 1hr real temp
> 
> but,also the 5930 and 5820 are two different animals


Gotcha, and yes they definitely are - you 're hotter stuff with two more cores









Edit - Oops - that's the 5960X with 8 cores, but you support more PCI-Express lanes and have a higher standard Turbo speed.. Also you have the Deluxe MB, I have the lowly A ...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have found 4.6 elusive for the stability I'm looking for (at very least 2 hours stressing with RealBench, preferably 3). Currently I'm at 4.59GHz / 4180 NB.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the cores seem too hot for only 10 minutes, FWIW ...


Seems like extra vccin is helping that's good. Your temp seem ok too for the cpu clock and vcore your running, vccin does not have much of an effect on temps as much as vcore / higher ratio does.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> the core temp maxed out to
> min 74/max 81(core 3) after 1hr real temp
> 
> but,also the 5930 and 5820 are two different animals


that is getting pretty warm tho. as a rule of thumb, each 100MHz costs 10mV per core. so on strap 100, +1 on the multiplier will likely need 60mV on a 6-core.
You won't hit those temps in anything but synthetic benchmarks, but 80+ C before adding another 60mV (or more) watch those temps real close. FYI - max temp i seee with RB2.4 is =<60C on any core. heavy FP tasks will jump that well into the high 70's.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that is getting pretty warm tho. as a run of thumb, each 100MHz costs 10mV per core. so on strap 100, +1 on the multiplier will likely need 60mV on a 6-core.
> You won't hit those temps in anything but synthetic benchmarks, but 80+ C before adding another 60mV (or more) watch those temps real close. FYI - max temp i seee with RB2.4 is =<60C on any core. heavy FP tasks will jump that well into the high 70's.


Thats a pretty big radiator compared to a H110.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thats a pretty big radiator compared to a H110.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As I mentioned earlier, Jpmboy keeps his system inside a refrigerator ...







He thinks it's cool


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thats a pretty big radiator compared to a H110.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2391252/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


Yeah it is, but that's the x79 rig. x99 looks like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lilchronic

Is that what i see cooling it ?


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that is getting pretty warm tho. as a rule of thumb, each 100MHz costs 10mV per core. so on strap 100, +1 on the multiplier will likely need 60mV on a 6-core.
> You won't hit those temps in anything but synthetic benchmarks, but 80+ C before adding another 60mV (or more) watch those temps real close. FYI - max temp i seee with RB2.4 is =<60C on any core. heavy FP tasks will jump that well into the high 70's.


so,are you saying with that radiator ,I won't be able to hit 4.60 ?

what would be your suggestions ?

tomorrow morning I will run a 60 minute version of that same test so as
you can get a better idea as to the temps and repost them


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Is that what i see cooling it ?


What's the story with Frozen CPU? I got a lot of my stuff from them. Are they still open?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What's the story with Frozen CPU? I got a lot of my stuff from them. Are they still open?


Yeah im pretty sure there done for and performance pc's the place now.


----------



## greg1184

It seems like one patch after another I am having a harder time overclocking past 4.4. Even at 1.4v, the computer does not boot at 4.5ghz. Previously, a couple of versions ago, I could boot at 4.5 but couldn't quite have it stable. Truly the sweetspot of my CPU is 4.4/1.275v. Higher than that it really struggles to boot, even when i ramp up input voltage and bring up LLC. I don't know if theres some other setting I should adjust or I will just wait it out and see what future BIOS versions have to offer.

I am fairly satisfied with 4.4. Not quite the 4.7 I got with ivybridge though.


----------



## Silent Scone

This does o.k, along with another internal 1440mm of rad space


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> so,are you saying with that radiator ,I won't be able to hit 4.60 ?
> 
> what would be your suggestions ?
> 
> tomorrow morning I will run a 60 minute version of that same test so as
> you can get a better idea as to the temps and repost them


by "that radiator" do you mean the H110? I would hope that's good enough. It comes down to air flow and ambient temps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This does o.k, along with another internal 1440mm of rad space


lol - that's larger than the rad in my Healey.









I have only 4 rad fans. 3 120s on a RX360, and 1 180 in the 4x420 GiGant.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol - Delta-T or go home


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> by "that radiator" do you mean the H110? I would hope that's good enough. It comes down to air flow and ambient temps.


yes with the H110
here is the 1 hr test

stabilitytest1hr.png 67k .png file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> yes with the H110
> here is the 1 hr test
> 
> stabilitytest1hr.png 67k .png file


I think it looks great! NIce OC


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think it looks great! NIce OC


what would be your suggestions to get to 4.6 or do you think it's not possible
settings?

vcore is offset .230 1.28
vcache is 1.390
cpuinput 1.92
vcca 1.12

memory volts eventual 1.340
clocked at 2666(normally 2400)

thanks


----------



## VSG

You guys really want to compare rad peen now? I am pretty sure I got everyone in here beat lol.


----------



## TK421

Have anyone tried to replace the thermal pad on VRM with X99 deluxe? I need pictures of the heatsink thermal pad/paste location.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected]

Given the currents involved on this platform, I would leave the thermal pad alone. Any contact issue can be fatal.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> what would be your suggestions to get to 4.6 or do you think it's not possible
> settings?
> 
> vcore is offset .230 1.28
> vcache is 1.390
> cpuinput 1.92
> vcca 1.12
> 
> memory volts eventual 1.340
> clocked at 2666(normally 2400)
> 
> thanks


certainly worth a try... +1 on multi, add 50-60mV to core, add 20mV to input (or not







) and see if it boots. btw - why run a straight offset? if your cpu needs.. say 1.35V for a given frequency, use adaptive: 0.005 in offset, 1.345 in Turbo.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You guys really want to compare rad peen now? I am pretty sure I got everyone in here beat lol.


lol - show some peen!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - show some peen!


Too many to include in a pic. Here's a list of what I have here:

1) Watercool Heatkiller Mo.Ra 3 Pro 9x140

2) EK Coolstream PE 480

3) XSPC AX480 (3x)

4) Alphacool Monsta 480

5) Alphacool ST30 480

6) Phobya G-Changer 2 480

7) Mayhems Havoc 480

8) HWLabs Nemesis 480GTX

9) HWLabs Nemesis 480GTS

10) XSPC RX480 V3

11) HWLabs Nemesis 560GTX

12) HWLabs Nemesis 360GTX

13) HWLabs Nemesis 360GTS

14) Alphacool UT60 360

15) XSPC RX360 V3

16) HWLabs SR1 560

17) XSPC EX560

18) HWLabs SR2 360

19) Phobya G Changer 2 120

20) HWLabs Nemesis 120GTX

21) HWLabs Nemesis 120GTS

22) Swiftech MCR120QP

90% of them were used for reviews only, so I will be listing some of them for sale soon.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Given the currents involved on this platform, I would leave the thermal pad alone. Any contact issue can be fatal.


I see, thanks for the advice.

I will buy 40mm fan to cool the VRM heatsink instead.


----------



## Silent Scone

Active cooling is a much better idea, fan over mine knocks 10 to 15c off depending on room temps.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> certainly worth a try... +1 on multi, add 50-60mV to core, add 20mV to input (or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and see if it boots. btw - why run a straight offset? if your cpu needs.. say 1.35V for a given frequency, use adaptive: 0.005 in offset, 1.345 in Turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would that 50-60mv to vcore
> be like offset in my settings .230 to .280 ?
> I don't understand the whole adaptive way
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Too many to include in a pic. Here's a list of what I have here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Watercool Heatkiller Mo.Ra 3 Pro 9x140
> 
> 2) EK Coolstream PE 480
> 
> 3) XSPC AX480 (3x)
> 
> 4) Alphacool Monsta 480
> 
> 5) Alphacool ST30 480
> 
> 6) Phobya G-Changer 2 480
> 
> 7) Mayhems Havoc 480
> 
> 8) HWLabs Nemesis 480GTX
> 
> 9) HWLabs Nemesis 480GTS
> 
> 10) XSPC RX480 V3
> 
> 11) HWLabs Nemesis 560GTX
> 
> 12) HWLabs Nemesis 360GTX
> 
> 13) HWLabs Nemesis 360GTS
> 
> 14) Alphacool UT60 360
> 
> 15) XSPC RX360 V3
> 
> 16) HWLabs SR1 560
> 
> 17) XSPC EX560
> 
> 18) HWLabs SR2 360
> 
> 19) Phobya G Changer 2 120
> 
> 20) HWLabs Nemesis 120GTX
> 
> 21) HWLabs Nemesis 120GTS
> 
> 22) Swiftech MCR120QP
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of them were used for reviews only, so I will be listing some of them for sale soon.


that's affliction level rad-peen







.. but what do you use on your day-driver?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's affliction level rad-peen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. but what do you use on your day-driver?


My currently daily driver is a big laptop lol. I am still working on the TX10-D but I imagine it will have 3 560mm rads, 3 480mm rads and that Mo.RA. I can add in another 3-4 480mm rads so still deciding on the final outcome. It is for 2 buildds though (z87 and x99) so it isn't all that mad


----------



## Jpmboy

@bigcid10

Yes, increasing offset from 230mV to 280mV would be +50mV and would add 50mV across the entire VID (idle and load)
adaptive is actually an improvement on offset - and very similar in set up (been running a 2700K and a 4960X this way since they launched). It only adds voltage when the CPU asks, and will idle as low as stock. so, with your current OC, it looks like it idles at 1.264 and loads to 1.280V vcore. post to bios, change offset mode to adaptive mode, put 0.005V in offset and 1.259 in Adaptive (turbo). set CPU SVID on auto (and dram SVID disabled if you OC your ram). Disable sleep states (for now) F10 and reboot. Should work the same way and lower idle voltage (and temps slightly).


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - that's larger than the rad in my Healey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only 4 rad fans. 3 120s on a RX360, and 1 180 in the 4x420 GiGant.


This radiator "mine is bigger" can be depressing







- OTOH I have 6 fans in a push-pull config for my lowly single 360, 18 fans total







.
Edit: Make that 20 - forgot the 2 PCI-Express slot fans sucking air out, although at half-power - too noisy otherwise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> yes with the H110
> here is the 1 hr test
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> stabilitytest1hr.png 67k .png file


Nice! TIme for next stage!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I see, thanks for the advice.
> 
> I will buy 40mm fan to cool the VRM heatsink instead.


I have a 140 Nocturna about 7 inches above my DIMMs / VRM - works great.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> My currently daily driver is a big laptop lol. I am still working on the TX10-D but I imagine it will have 3 560mm rads, 3 480mm rads and that Mo.RA. I can add in another 3-4 480mm rads so still deciding on the final outcome. It is for 2 buildds though (z87 and x99) so it isn't all that mad


I have that RX 360 V3 (unused yet)... looks to be a good one from your (and others







) reviews. At some point I gotta replace the old rx360 hanging off the back of the bench rig.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> This radiator "mine is bigger" can be depressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - OTOH I have 6 fans in a push-pull config for my lowly single 360, 18 fans total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Edit: Make that 20 - forgot the 2 PCI-Express slot fans sucking air out, although at half-power - too noisy otherwise.
> Nice! TIme for next stage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 140 Nocturna about 7 inches above my DIMMs / VRM - works great.


My case is limited in space and size. Currently I have duct taped a 120mm cooler master fan onto the GPU directed at the DIMM/VRM.

I bought an Alienware Area 51 chassis and it will be arriving about next month or so, that has 3x 120mm top fan mount. I will use one of the slots as an intake fan blowing on the VRM.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> My case is limited in space and size. Currently I have duct taped a 120mm cooler master fan onto the GPU directed at the DIMM/VRM.
> 
> I bought an Alienware Area 51 chassis and it will be arriving about next month or so, that has 3x 120mm top fan mount. I will use one of the slots as an intake fan blowing on the VRM.


Sounds like a plan - have fun! I've re-done my fan placement strategy several times. You always think of something else afterwards, and of course what you've experienced always helps







.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @bigcid10
> 
> Yes, increasing offset from 230mV to 280mV would be +50mV and would add 50mV across the entire VID (idle and load)
> adaptive is actually an improvement on offset - and very similar in set up (been running a 2700K and a 4960X this way since they launched). It only adds voltage when the CPU asks, and will idle as low as stock. so, with your current OC, it looks like it idles at 1.264 and loads to 1.280V vcore. post to bios, change offset mode to adaptive mode, put 0.005V in offset and 1.259 in Adaptive (turbo). set CPU SVID on auto (and dram SVID disabled if you OC your ram). Disable sleep states (for now) F10 and reboot. Should work the same way and lower idle voltage (and temps slightly).


Thank you ,will give it a shot in a few


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Sounds like a plan - have fun! I've re-done my fan placement strategy several times. You always think of something else afterwards, and of course what you've experienced always helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Currently my fan setup is like this, not pretty



























The case is cool though.

New case will be like: http://en.community.dell.com/owners-club/alienware/f/3746/t/19611899


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Currently my fan setup is like this, not pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case is cool though.
> 
> New case will be like: http://en.community.dell.com/owners-club/alienware/f/3746/t/19611899


I stole one of these mounts from my dismatech table build, it works lol.


----------



## malik22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you are using 100 strap then use adaptive as this applies voltage to only the turbo ratio.
> 
> overclocking cache should come third to both core and memory overclocking - when gaming you will notice little to no difference. It's up to you but the consensus is it's not worth it.


thank you and whats the difference in applying voltage to turbo ratio?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you are using 100 strap then use adaptive as this applies voltage to only the turbo ratio.
> 
> overclocking cache should come third to both core and memory overclocking - when gaming you will notice little to no difference. It's up to you but the consensus is it's not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you and whats the difference in applying voltage to turbo ratio?
Click to expand...

using offset applies the extra voltage to the VID set by intel at each multiplier, so even at idle you are getting the extra voltage. using adaptive only applies the voltage to the VID at the highest multiplier, or turbo as it is called. This allows the processor to use the same voltage for every other clock state just like it was left stock. If you dont need to use another strap for RAM overclocking, adaptive voltage is the way to go.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Currently my fan setup is like this, not pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case is cool though.
> 
> New case will be like: http://en.community.dell.com/owners-club/alienware/f/3746/t/19611899


Oh, I had looked it up in the Alienware site and thought it was a cool radical-looking triangular shape. This one is less alien, more practical







.


----------



## TK421

The Area 51 R2 (triangle) has a single 120mm fan on intake taking air and blowing to the motherboard area.

Sadly the cooling/internal quality is less than desired.

But I'll gladly pick up a barebone case of it though









On another note. The Area 51 R1 case (square) has one intake fan (pci slot) and 1x 120mm rear / 3x 360mm top (all 4 unoccupied) - how do you recommend I set up the fans?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> The Area 51 R2 (triangle) has a single 120mm fan on intake taking air and blowing to the motherboard area.
> 
> Sadly the cooling/internal quality is less than desired.
> 
> But I'll gladly pick up a barebone case of it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note. The Area 51 R1 case (square) has one intake fan (pci slot) and 1x 120mm rear / 3x 360mm top (all 4 unoccupied) - how do you recommend I set up the fans?


Start your own alienware thread.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> Thank you ,will give it a shot in a few


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @bigcid10
> 
> Yes, increasing offset from 230mV to 280mV would be +50mV and would add 50mV across the entire VID (idle and load)
> adaptive is actually an improvement on offset - and very similar in set up (been running a 2700K and a 4960X this way since they launched). It only adds voltage when the CPU asks, and will idle as low as stock. so, with your current OC, it looks like it idles at 1.264 and loads to 1.280V vcore. post to bios, change offset mode to adaptive mode, put 0.005V in offset and 1.259 in Adaptive (turbo). set CPU SVID on auto (and dram SVID disabled if you OC your ram). Disable sleep states (for now) F10 and reboot. Should work the same way and lower idle voltage (and temps slightly).


ok,here's the new aida64 ST after taking your suggestions and applying them

stabilitytest4.61hr.png 71k .png file


----------



## djgar

Hmmm, I'm thinking we're *alienating* the thread - we're defintely going















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> ok,here's the new aida64 ST after taking your suggestions and applying them
> 
> stabilitytest4.61hr.png 71k .png file


So you did get 4.6 for an hour - nice! Temps are a bit hotter than I like, but still. I'm getting ready to give 4.6 a new tryst with my new insight into the higher vinput, but I'm debating between starting that or re-calibrating my gone-menopaustic TV (the backlight system went bizarro, but fortunately not un-salvageable).


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Start your own alienware thread.


And you'll be the first guy to come in and comment that it sucks?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hmmm, I'm thinking we're *alienating* the thread - we're defintely going


Heh


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> ok,here's the new aida64 ST after taking your suggestions and applying them
> 
> stabilitytest4.61hr.png 71k .png file


So a few (~8C) degrees warmer.. that's all? AID64 is a very "gentle" stability test and would need to run over night to run it's course. Something like IBT or realbench would add ~10C, only a guess, but neither will run cooler than AID64.
That's a good chip you got there... begging for better cooling.







BTW - what TIM (grease) are you using with that cooler?
two suggestions: 1) check that you have speedstep enabled and the windowas advanced power settings> min proc state is 0%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hmmm, I'm thinking we're *alienating* the thread - we're defintely going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you did get 4.6 for an hour - nice! Temps are a bit hotter than I like, but still. I'm getting ready to give 4.6 a new tryst with my new insight into the higher vinput, but I'm debating between starting that or re-calibrating my gone-menopaustic TV (the backlight system went bizarro, but fortunately not un-salvageable).


Right? whatda....?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> And you'll be the first guy to come in and comment that it sucks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh


your thread or Alienware? (or both?) lol.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So a few (~8C) degrees warmer.. that's all? AID64 is a very "gentle" stability test and would need to run over night to run it's course. Something like IBT or realbench would add ~10C, only a guess, but neither will run cooler than AID64.
> That's a good chip you got there... begging for better cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - what TIM (grease) are you using with that cooler?
> two suggestions: 1) check that you have speedstep enabled and the windowas advanced power settings> min proc state is 0%
> Right? whatda....?


Hey, I'm trying to prioritize here







. Too bad I can't do both at the same time. Hmm, I think I'll go with trying out 4.6 raising my turbo to 1.315v - might need a little more vcache too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hey, I'm trying to prioritize here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Too bad I can't do both at the same time. Hmm, I think I'll go with trying out 4.6 raising my turbo to 1.315v - might need a little more vcache too.


cool! I haven't had to raise cache V with core multi (yet), but I did need to add mV to cache with higher memory freq and/or timings to get fully stable again.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So a few (~8C) degrees warmer.. that's all? AID64 is a very "gentle" stability test and would need to run over night to run it's course. Something like IBT or realbench would add ~10C, only a guess, but neither will run cooler than AID64.
> That's a good chip you got there... begging for better cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - what TIM (grease) are you using with that cooler?
> two suggestions: 1) check that you have speedstep enabled and the windowas advanced power settings> min proc state is 0%
> Right? whatda....?


I'm using this stuff called TG-2 from thermaltake for tim
all the speedstep setting in bios are stock and aps in windows min proc is 5%/100%
with those 2 cores(#3 & #6) being like 8c hotter than the rest
I thought about replying the timm,what is some good tim on the market today?

thanks for all your help


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> I'm using this stuff called TG-2 from thermaltake for tim
> all the speedstep setting in bios are stock and aps in windows min proc is 5%/100%
> with those 2 cores(#3 & #6) being like 8c hotter than the rest
> I thought about replying the timm,what is some good tim on the market today?
> 
> thanks for all your help


you are welcome.
use gelid extreme... a bit pricey tho you'll never need any other:thumb: But: PK-1, NH-1T are very good also.


----------



## greg1184

So I disconnect all devices from my computer and tried to plug in the jump drive or the mouse. I am getting a "usb power exceeded" message pop up. Interestingly, it does not happen when I plug in my keyboard.

I have my bios settings reset to default, I turned off the computer, unplugged the power supply and restarted. Same issue. My bios is the latest.

Kinda sad for a board that boasts 10 USB ports to have that problem. I am not using extravagant...a cooler master keyboard, a Logitech G502 mouse, and a simple jump drive.

Perhaps Raja has some insight on this issue?


----------



## [email protected]

First I've heard of it happening - if it's happening on every port maybe a faulty device/s that is pulling more than 500ma? Not much else I can think of. That's when that message should be displayed. You are the only one getting this message so I do not know what the cause is.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are welcome.
> use gelid extreme... a bit pricey tho you'll never need any other:thumb: But: PK-1, NH-1T are very good also.


No no, Buy this and you will never need any other. lolz


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> No no, Buy this and you will never need any other. lolz


Why on earth would anyone need 1 kilo of TIM. lol


----------



## [email protected]

Cos diamonds are a girl's best friend...


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Cos diamonds are a girl's best friend...


LOL, yeh, you could get one for that price as well.


----------



## [email protected]

This is for the girls that want full body diamond treatment


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This is for the girls that want full body diamond treatment


The mind boggles.


----------



## Silent Scone

A compound that makes my Mrs less hot. That's the last thing I need


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> No no, Buy this and you will never need any other. lolz











A tub-o-mud. could spackle a room with that much. must be for that new BIG Maxwell die.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol it is a mighty big die. Little on the meh side too.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> A compound that makes my Mrs less hot. That's the last thing I need


Reverse psychology? Yeah, the mind boggles, but at least now I'm awake for the 4.6 tryst


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are welcome.
> use gelid extreme... a bit pricey tho you'll never need any other:thumb: But: PK-1, NH-1T are very good also.


ok,I will get some today and reapply it

thank you

btw ,I was able to drop the offset from 284 to .282
and raised cpuinput to 1.95
and did it again ,dropped 2c across the board


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> First I've heard of it happening - if it's happening on every port maybe a faulty device/s that is pulling more than 500ma? Not much else I can think of. That's when that message should be displayed. You are the only one getting this message so I do not know what the cause is.


check and see if any of your usb port pins are shorting together or bent over


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> ok,I will get some today and reapply it
> 
> thank you
> 
> ok,bought gelid extreme from the egg


----------



## Jpmboy

"The right stuff" !


----------



## eclipseaudio4

All that talk about giant rads and multiple rads is making my one 360 jelly. Im not even sure where I would put anything bigger then a 360 and even then I would have to do some remodeling of my torture rack.... That being said make sure to link when selling


----------



## TK421

Can anyone tell me what part is Nuvoton NCT6791D? It reaches 101c on Temp sensor 3.

Using HWinfo as monitoring software.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sin0822

its a superio, probably a bug in the software.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> its a superio, probably a bug in the software.


Superio?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what part is Nuvoton NCT6791D? It reaches 101c on Temp sensor 3.
> 
> Using HWinfo as monitoring software.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello

That field is not reading a connected sensor. I suggest using monitoring software that displays only the sensors available and that labels them properly. This would alleviate needless worrying of misleading info that is not understood.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> That field is not reading a connected sensor. I suggest using monitoring software that displays only the sensors available and that labels them properly. This would alleviate needless worrying of misleading info that is not understood.


Then what sensor software do you recommend me to use?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Then what sensor software do you recommend me to use?


Hello

AIDA64.


----------



## Killa Cam

Guys, having some serious problems. Got some new ram but my x99 deluxe won't even post. q-code is 61. I tried everything: clear cmos, ram in different slots, gpu different slots, plug keyboard and mouse to different I/o ports, take out cmos battery, different power supplies, reflashed bios to the latest and still no avail.

Is there anything else I can do? I really don't want to deal with Asus customer service and rma.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Guys, having some serious problems. Got some new ram but my x99 deluxe won't even post. q-code is 61. I tried everything, ram in different slots, gpu different slots, different power supplies, reflashed bios to the latest and still no avail.
> 
> Is there anything else I can do? I really don't want to deal with Asus customer service and rma.


does it still work with your old ram? (if that's what you mean by getting new sticks)?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> does it still work with your old ram? (if that's what you mean by getting new sticks)?


Old ram is long gone. Traded with someone here last November. Bought new ram to pair with the ones I traded for. Haven't booted up my system since that trade back in November. Too busy working and going to school full time.

Yesterday, I finally decided to boot it up with the new ram and it's been q code 61 ever since. I tried it with the ram I bought first, and then I tried it with the one I traded it for. I don't think it's my system ram as a code 61 is for nvram.

I think my bios is bricked. What should I do?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Old ram is long gone. Traded with someone here last November. Bought new ram to pair with the ones I traded for. Haven't booted up my system since that trade back in November. Too busy working and going to school full time.
> 
> Yesterday, I finally decided to boot it up with the new ram and it's been q code 61 ever since. *I tried it with the ram I bought first, and then I tried it with the one I traded it for*. I don't think it's my system ram as a code 61 is for nvram.
> 
> I think my bios is bricked. What should I do?


huh?








so you reset the bios (clrcmos)? If yes try bios 2.
Did you have memory training disabled?
Am I reading this right... this is a mixed set of sticks? not from the same kit? (it's okay, just would approach the problem differently)


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you reset the bios (clrcmos)? If yes try bios 2.
> Did you have memory training disabled?
> Am I reading this right... this is a mixed set of sticks? not from the same kit? (it's okay, just would approach the problem differently)


Yeah, I cleared the cmos. Bios 2? I didn't know it had a dual bios. How do I enable the second bios? And how do I disable memory training?

its the same model, but different version numbers. Idk, I figured to try the new ram first, and then when that didn't work out, I tried the second version.

I knew both were different versions that's why I tried to boot it up separately.


----------



## Chronic1

I think my Asus X99-A LGA 2011v3 motherboard is DOA. I have a brand new 5820K which I know works because it booted up just fine in my brothers Gigabyte x99 SOC Champion. I have Crucial 2133mhz DDR4 4x4GB Which also boots just fine in the Gigabyte board.

When I try to power the system all the fans and led's come on but no post, and I get a error code on the motherboard 00 and the CPU LED light is bright red. I've tried using just 1 and 2 sticks of memory in different slots but nothing worked. Also reseated the CPU and the waterblock several times and cleared the CMOS several times and even tried booting with the CMOS battery removed.

Is it possible that this board came with an older BIOS and it just needs to be flashed to support the 5820K?

How can I check what BIOS version is on the board? Is it labeled on a chip or sticker somewhere?


----------



## Killa Cam

Screw it, gonna rma this board.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Screw it, gonna rma this board.


I bet you anything you like there is nothing wrong with the board. Please don't RMA it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> I think my Asus X99-A LGA 2011v3 motherboard is DOA. I have a brand new 5820K which I know works because it booted up just fine in my brothers Gigabyte x99 SOC Champion. I have Crucial 2133mhz DDR4 4x4GB Which also boots just fine in the Gigabyte board.
> 
> When I try to power the system all the fans and led's come on but no post, and I get a error code on the motherboard 00 and the CPU LED light is bright red. I've tried using just 1 and 2 sticks of memory in different slots but nothing worked. Also reseated the CPU and the waterblock several times and cleared the CMOS several times and even tried booting with the CMOS battery removed.
> 
> Is it possible that this board came with an older BIOS and it just needs to be flashed to support the 5820K?
> 
> How can I check what BIOS version is on the board? Is it labeled on a chip or sticker somewhere?


Hi,

Yep, it does sound it. Check the socket for damage before you organise an RMA. For note, no the 5820k should have no problem on the release BIOS - seeing as it was released at launch with the board


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Screw it, gonna rma this board.


Clear CMOS and place a single memory module in one of the grey slots. Make sure the memory module is seated firmly and latches into both sides of the memory slot.

If it still does not POST, remove the CPU from the socket and check for any bent pins. Also ensure the board is not being warped in any way by the cooler. Custom watercooling loops that are over-torqued can cause DRAM errors at POST.

If it does POST, would not combine memory kits (if you had planned to do so).

-Raja


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I bet you anything you like there is nothing wrong with the board. Please don't RMA it.


Umm ok. Any ideas?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Clear CMOS and place a single memory module in one of the grey slots. Make sure the memory module is seated firmly and latches into both sides of the memory slot.
> 
> If it still does not POST, remove the CPU from the socket and check for any bent pins. Also ensure the board is not being warped in any way by the cooler. Custom watercooling loops that are over-torqued can cause DRAM errors at POST.
> 
> If it does POST, would not combine memory kits (if you had planned to do so).
> 
> -Raja


I checked the cpu and pins twice, no bent pins. I use a corsair h60 clc for testing and reseated it twice. I reflashed the bios to the latest one, but I haven't tried reflashing to the original bios that came with the disc. Should I even try? Idk if that will make a difference.

Yes, I followed the manual in where to put the ram in the grey slots. I first tried with all 4, then just one. And is there a second bios in the x99 deluxe?


----------



## [email protected]

No second BIOS on the Deluxe. 5820K has been supported since launch - so the shipping UEFI should be fine. The halt on NVRAM means that there is some kind of training failure for some reason. The DIMMs are properly inserted in the slots? Have you tried a single DIMM in each of the grey slots to see if that makes a difference (your post above does not confirm)?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> I think my Asus X99-A LGA 2011v3 motherboard is DOA. I have a brand new 5820K which I know works because it booted up just fine in my brothers Gigabyte x99 SOC Champion. I have Crucial 2133mhz DDR4 4x4GB Which also boots just fine in the Gigabyte board.
> 
> When I try to power the system all the fans and led's come on but no post, and I get a error code on the motherboard 00 and the CPU LED light is bright red. I've tried using just 1 and 2 sticks of memory in different slots but nothing worked. Also reseated the CPU and the waterblock several times and cleared the CMOS several times and even tried booting with the CMOS battery removed.
> 
> Is it possible that this board came with an older BIOS and it just needs to be flashed to support the 5820K?
> 
> How can I check what BIOS version is on the board? Is it labeled on a chip or sticker somewhere?


CPU support list:

http://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/X99A/HelpDesk_Download/

The CPU was supported since the initial shipping BIOS 0216.

Has that CPU been pushed really hard on the other board previously? Wondering if it has issue POSTing since being overclocked. On a CPU that is not dead, code 00 means the microcode isn't even initializing. The (known) things that cause that are: EPS 12V not seated, platform so unstable that microcode initialization cannot commence or bent socket pins.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No second BIOS on the Deluxe. 5820K has been supported since launch - so the shipping UEFI should be fine. The halt on NVRAM means that there is some kind of training failure for some reason. The DIMMs are properly inserted in the slots? Have you tried a single DIMM in each of the grey slots to see if that makes a difference (your post above does not confirm)?


to be quite honest, I only did 3 out of the 4 grey slots. I didn't think the fourth would matter. I followed the manual on what order to place the ram, so when the third wouldn't work, I just assumed the fourth would be the same.

Is my cpu ok? I hope it's not a cpu issue or can cause damage to it. Really love this mobo, cant believe this is happening to me now when I'm ready to finish my build.


----------



## [email protected]

CPU should be fine if it is getting to NVRAM init. Is the board in a PC case or setup on a non-coductive test surface? If in a case, I'd take it out and set it up on a non-conductive test surface. Use a bare minimum of components. One memory module, GPU and keyboard only. See if that makes any diff. If not, might need to RMA (can't say for sure what the issue is if all the standard debugs check out).

Make sure the DIMMs seated firmly on both sides of the slot (just something I've come across before with these types of non-POST situations)

-Raja


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> CPU should be fine if it is getting to NVRAM init. Is the board in a PC case or setup on a non-coductive test surface? If in a case, I'd take it out and set it up on a non-conductive test surface. Use a bare minimum of components. One memory module, GPU and keyboard only. See if that makes any diff. If not, might need to RMA (can't say for sure what the issue is if all the standard debugs check out).
> 
> -Raja


Yep, did all that. First it was in my case, than I took it out and put it on the motherboard box. Tried different Gpus, different psu, only keyboard and mouse in different I/o in the back and still no post.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> CPU support list:
> 
> http://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/X99A/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> The CPU was supported since the initial shipping BIOS 0216.
> 
> Has that CPU been pushed really hard on the other board previously? Wondering if it has issue POSTing since being overclocked. On a CPU that is not dead, code 00 means the microcode isn't even initializing. The (known) things that cause that are: EPS 12V not seated, platform so unstable that microcode initialization cannot commence or bent socket pins.


cpu was never overclocked only when we tested it in my rig it booted up with my overclock settings. No bent pins from what the eye can see maybe a macro shot would be better . although i did mention to him that the EPS 12v could be the issue because he is using a extender to reach.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Yep, did all that. First it was in my case, than I took it out and put it on the motherboard box. Tried different Gpus, different psu, only keyboard and mouse in different I/o in the back and still no post.


Try moving the GPU to a different PCIe slot.

Is the pump on the cooler running?

The only other case I can think of that was similar to this was when a user plugged a fan into the VRM debug pin header instead of the CPU fan header. I had HQ move it on the newer boards so that would not happen again (so its unlikely you're in that scenario).


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> cpu was never overclocked only when we tested it in my rig it booted up with my overclock settings. No bent pins from what the eye can see maybe a macro shot would be better . although i did mention to him that the EPS 12v could be the issue because he is using a extender to reach.


Ahh, "the brothers chronic"...









Would try without the extender and see what happens.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try moving the GPU to a different PCIe slot.
> 
> Is the pump on the cooler running?


bruh, I troubleshooted for hours. Different gpus, different slots. And yes, that little wack pump in the corsair h60 works. I tried powering it on the psu alone and when it's mounted to the cpu, I can feel/hear it running.


----------



## [email protected]

In that case you will need to RMA.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In that case you will need to RMA.


Pm'd


----------



## [email protected]

Snt you the address of the CLM team and ASUS Service, as I don't deal with RMAs myself.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Snt you the address of the CLM team and ASUS Service, as I don't deal with RMAs myself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what part is Nuvoton NCT6791D? It reaches 101c on Temp sensor 3.
> 
> Using HWinfo as monitoring software.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Raja, any ideas what's happening with the strange temps?


----------



## [email protected]

Praz's posts: Your answer and solution is there


----------



## Killa Cam

Thx Raja.


----------



## skeeter123

OK...So...I backed off of the 4.5G goal (just a bit too much Voltage for my taste) and have settled on 4.4G _adaptive_ using Jpmboy's guide (_much_ thanks!!) for 4.4/4.2 adaptive/100strap. Had to make a few adjustments given that I'm running an X99 Deluxe instead of a ROG beast









I'm now at 1.330Vcore, 0.005 Vcore offset and 1.920Vin and am wondering if bumping up Vin a tad could lead to lower Vcore..I pose this question to my lurr-ned colleagues...

FWIW, still have cache at stock for now, until I get 4.4 dialed in proper. And resist the urge to go 4.5









..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> OK...So...I backed off of the 4.5G goal (just a bit too much Voltage for my taste) and have settled on 4.4G _adaptive_ using Jpmboy's guide (_much_ thanks!!) for 4.4/4.2 adaptive/100strap. Had to make a few adjustments given that I'm running an X99 Deluxe instead of a ROG beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now at 1.330Vcore, 0.005 Vcore offset and 1.920Vin and am wondering if bumping up Vin a tad could lead to lower Vcore..I pose this question to my lurr-ned colleagues...
> 
> FWIW, still have cache at stock for now, until I get 4.4 dialed in proper. And resist the urge to go 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Frankly if you're already at 1.92v VCCIN I wouldn't bother trying to dial it in any further, but curiosity will likely get the better of you







(it happens







).

Just don't come back next week asking why the system has become unstable when you're running <1.3vcore because I'll tell you where to go


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Frankly if you're already at 1.92v VCCIN I wouldn't bother trying to dial it in any further, but curiosity will likely get the better of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Just don't come back next week asking why the system has become unstable when you're running <1.3vcore because I'll tell you where to go


I have to say I'm running lower vcore and stable at higher bclock (102.3 vs. 102.0) since switching from 1.93 to 1.97. Best I could get before was 4.59 now running 4.603 (OK, not such a big hike but it sounds much better







).


----------



## eclipseaudio4

hmmm starting to think I might have some temp issues. Going to throw a second 320 at it in about 2 weeks and see what happens.


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Frankly if you're already at 1.92v VCCIN I wouldn't bother trying to dial it in any further, but curiosity will likely get the better of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Just don't come back next week asking why the system has become unstable when you're running <1.3vcore because I'll tell you where to go


Thanks for the amazingly detailed explanation. Said no one. Ever







Just kidding....

I take it that you think 1.920V is on the high side for Vin for a 5960X? That's what Silicon Lottery tested my chip at, BTW..

When you said "<1.3Vcore" did you mean > (greater than). I ask because I'm at 1.330Vcore now..<=1.325 now will BSOD Realbench transcoding/multitasking...Or, are you saying that any more Vin won't really help to lower Vcore?

BTW System Agent is currently +0.150V. How does that impact my setup?

Just looking for some clarification and I really do appreciate yer help.

..


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Thanks for the amazingly detailed explanation. Said no one. Ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding....
> 
> I take it that you think 1.920V is on the high side for Vin for a 5960X? That's what Silicon Lottery tested my chip at, BTW..
> 
> When you said "<1.3Vcore" did you mean > (greater than). I ask because I'm at 1.330Vcore now..<=1.325 now will BSOD Realbench transcoding/multitasking...Or, are you saying that any more Vin won't really help to lower Vcore?
> 
> BTW System Agent is currently +0.150V. How does that impact my setup?
> 
> Just looking for some clarification and I really do appreciate yer help.
> 
> ..


vccsa plays a big function in stability. Try going from .1 to .13 in .005 steps & you'll see. The good windows are rather narrow, sometimes 1 or 2 millivolts will take you from BSOD in 3 minutes RealBench to 2 hours of RealBench stressing. I'm currently at around 1.365 vcore based on the vid using adaptive offset.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Thanks for the amazingly detailed explanation. Said no one. Ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding....
> 
> I take it that you think 1.920V is on the high side for Vin for a 5960X? That's what Silicon Lottery tested my chip at, BTW..
> 
> When you said "<1.3Vcore" did you mean > (greater than). I ask because I'm at 1.330Vcore now..<=1.325 now will BSOD Realbench transcoding/multitasking...Or, are you saying that any more Vin won't really help to lower Vcore?
> 
> BTW System Agent is currently +0.150V. How does that impact my setup?
> 
> Just looking for some clarification and I really do appreciate yer help.
> 
> ..


How do you mean how does it affect your setup? Is it stable? Sorry but you won't get many answers to your initial question because you don't actually have a problem, you're just looking for one. All I was saying is if you want to raise VCCIN feel free but I wouldn't keep trying to lower vcore if it's at an acceptable voltage. Normally people that have this mindset but are having to ask questions end up coming back when the system is unstable.

Leave SA voltage unless you experience post or memory instability.


----------



## garpt

sorry new thread....


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How do you mean how does it affect your setup? Is it stable? Sorry but you won't get many answers to your initial question because you don't actually have a problem, you're just looking for one. All I was saying is if you want to raise VCCIN feel free but I wouldn't keep trying to lower vcore if it's at an acceptable voltage. Normally people that have this mindset but are having to ask questions end up coming back when the system is unstable.
> 
> Leave SA voltage unless you experience post or memory instability.


No worries. Happy as is...will leave it alone...if it ain't broke....don't fix it!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> No worries. Happy as is...will leave it alone...if it ain't broke....don't fix it!


Exactly! I used the higher vccin because I was at the limit of my OC capability (so far ...)


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Exactly! I used the higher vccin because I was at the limit of my OC capability (so far ...)


And moving on...time to tune the cache...FWIW...


----------



## Silent Scone

Have fun







. Personally along with using the machine I recommend AIDA64 for cache, it's really good at finding instability there. This and Realbench


----------



## Attero87

I have a issue with my x99 deluxe. I did a fresh install of windows and started to install all the drivers but when it comes to the asmedia usb drivers its telling me the asmedia usb host controller was not found.

Any ideas? It's enabled in the bios btw


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> I have a issue with my x99 deluxe. I did a fresh install of windows and started to install all the drivers but when it comes to the asmedia usb drivers its telling me the asmedia usb host controller was not found.
> 
> Any ideas? It's enabled in the bios btw


Make sure you have the right driver ... USB 3.0 vs. 3.1?


----------



## Attero87

tried both, nothing worked


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> tried both, nothing worked


this driver:



reinstall the IME drivers first?


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> tried both, nothing worked


You're likely bumping into the X99 Deluxe BIOS bug that Asus still hasn't fixed. Several of us here have noted the behavior in the past.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/4490#post_23391024

The ASMedia USB controller will randomly disappear. Most typically after resuming from sleep, but there can be other conditions. It should appear again all by itself by just letting the system sit for about an hour then having the Windows Device Manager Enumerate the bus. Sometimes clearing the CMOS can expedite the return of the device.

I've personally just given up and cut it off in the BIOS permanently and re-directed the lanes into the 4x PCIe slot on the motherboard. Isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this driver:
> 
> 
> 
> reinstall the IME drivers first?


I cleared the cmos and tried to install the driver again and it said it was successful. I restarted and went to device manager and the usb controller still says generic even tho the driver was successfuly installed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> I cleared the cmos and tried to install the driver again and it said it was successful. I restarted and went to device manager and the usb controller still says generic even tho the driver was successfuly installed


odd. when you reinstalled windows and the new bios, did you reinstall or update Intel management Engine? Also, does device manager report AMDA00 interface is working (under System devices)?


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Personally along with using the machine I recommend AIDA64 for cache, it's really good at finding instability there. This and Realbench


Much obliged, mate!







AIDA64 is amazing...only touched the surface.. do you know of a way to show min/max/current values on the desktop gadget? Only touched the surface..


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeeter123*
> 
> Much obliged, mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA64 is amazing...only touched the surface.. do you know of a way to show min/max/current values on the desktop gadget? Only touched the surface..


Use the OSD Panel - it works great! Check on right of screen:



And their customer support is excellent.


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Use the OSD Panel - it works great! Check on right of screen:
> 
> 
> 
> And their customer support is excellent.


Oops... the OSD panel is what I meant...haven't been able to get the Min/Max info on it...yet...I see it on the panel on the left...gotta be a way...


----------



## djgar

That's the statistics panel of the Aida64 Stability Test window which I open when stress testing - I don't start the Aida stress, instead I use RealBench and monitor min / max on the Aida stability test statistics panel.


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> That's the statistics panel of the Aida64 Stability Test window which I open when stress testing - I don't start the Aida stress, instead I use RealBench and monitor min / max on the Aida stability test statistics panel.


Ahh. Fair enough... I just posed the question over at the AIDA64 forums..If I figure it out, I'll post it back here for anyone that might be interested...

Jeez...just discovered that you can port-forward AIDA64 to your phone browser outside of your LAN...sweet!









Edit:

Well, that didn't take long! Here is the response from AIDA64"

"It's not possible, but it is there on the Statistics tab of the AIDA64 System Stability Test. It's also possible to log the min/max/average values to a HTML or CSV log file (AIDA64 / main menu / File / Preferences / Hardware Monitoring / Logging)."

I'll just use HWiFO64 for min/max while I'm away...or AIDA64 as above...


----------



## djgar

Remember you shouldn't use two monitoring utilities at the same time, so if you use HWINFO make sure you're not running Aida.


----------



## skeeter123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Remember you shouldn't use two monitoring utilities at the same time, so if you use HWINFO make sure you're not running Aida.


Yup.


----------



## cloppy007

What setting are you using for the xhci controller in these boards?

With Smart, my usb 3 hdd is not detected. With the others, Windows says it's running as USB 2.0, no matter what USB 3 port I use. I'm running USB3 drivers version 3.0.4.65.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hey guys! A friend of mine got a 5960X and a r5e. But he cant enable 4 way sli on his 980s for a weird reason. He got 2 sata drives and one hdd. So hes not using the m.2 slot.

He should be getting 16x 8x 8x 8x, but hes getting 16x 8x 8x 4x, anyone that can help?


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hey guys! A friend of mine got a 5960X and a r5e. But he cant enable 4 way sli on his 980s for a weird reason. He got 2 sata drives and one hdd. So hes not using the m.2 slot.
> 
> He should be getting 16x 8x 8x 8x, but hes getting 16x 8x 8x 4x, anyone that can help?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*


hes using 1, 2, 4 and 6. That is the correct order right?
Much appreciates







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> hes using 1, 2, 4 and 6. That is the correct order right?
> Much appreciates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yes - the red ones..


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes - the red ones..


Thats weird hes getting 16x 8x 8x 4x then.. Hes is getting another board if he cant find the solution, he have tried updating the bios, reinstalling srivers, chanding the position of the cards etc...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Thats weird hes getting 16x 8x 8x 4x then.. Hes is getting another board if he cant find the solution, he have tried updating the bios, reinstalling srivers, chanding the position of the cards etc...


Hello

Check for bent or damaged CPU socket pins and heatsink mounting pressure.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Check for bent or damaged CPU socket pins and heatsink mounting pressure.


Hey,ive asked him for that now, Will come back when i got an update









Tomorrow ny Asus x99-e E Ws is comming, can't friking wait^^


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Check for bent or damaged CPU socket pins and *heatsink mounting pressure.*


It is amazing how over-tightening a cooling block can just bork a rig up. Even the supposed "can't over tighten" designs. Most likely, folks tighten down well past the midpoint of spring tension. Is it from too much cpu-to-socket pressure, or smashing traces to the socket. (or both







)


----------



## djgar

I've been finger-tightening until I can't go any further by strict finger-induced rotation (no shoulder or arm help). After a couple days running, I repeat. Any tightening process suggestions?


----------



## Silent Scone

Nothing besides the obvious really, apply the load evenly. I normally go from top left to bottom right and so forth. Two or three turns at a time


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nothing besides the obvious really, apply the load evenly. I normally go from top left to bottom right and so forth. Two or three turns at a time


lol - I count the number









also - never really need to fully compress the tension springs... at all.


----------



## Peen

I just bought a 5960X and 32GB of ram, now just need a motherboard. Saw the Sabertooth was announced, but no release date was mentioned. I have searched, but can't seem to find an approximate date.

Do we have an ETA for it? I'm torn between the Sabertooth and RVE.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

I have a rather odd issue. When I tweak my CPU ratio my temperature readings go haywire in OS. I have tried MSI Afterburner, Aida64, hardware monitor, and real temp and they all show wildy different temperatures. (tried them one at a time) This same issue arises if I turn off Intel Speedstep. What gives?Even after I reset my BIOS to setup defaults I have to clear my CMOS in order for the correct temperatures to show.









PC specs:

Asus X99 Deluxe v3
Intel i7-5960x
16GB DDR4 2133Mhz G.Skill value series
EVGA GTX 970 SC
Windows 8.1 Pro


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I have a rather odd issue. When I tweak my CPU ratio my temperature readings go haywire in OS. I have tried MSI Afterburner, Aida64, hardware monitor, and real temp and they all show wildy different temperatures. (tried them one at a time) This same issue arises if I turn off Intel Speedstep. What gives?Even after I reset my BIOS to setup defaults I have to clear my CMOS in order for the correct temperatures to show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC specs:
> 
> Asus X99 Deluxe v3
> Intel i7-5960x
> 16GB DDR4 2133Mhz G.Skill value series
> EVGA GTX 970 SC
> Windows 8.1 Pro


what to you mean by "tweak cpu ratios"?

post to bios with a formatted USB stick in any port. On each bios page hit F12 (scroll where needed). continue on to windows. On the USB key select all the pics, right click > "send to" > compressed zip folder. Post that folder and we'll have a look at all the settings.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

So maybe I'm just missing it but does the x99-a not have adaptive voltage control?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> So maybe I'm just missing it but does the x99-a not have adaptive voltage control?


Hello

Sure it does. The CPU Core Voltage setting needs to be set accordingly. This and most other needed info can be found in the motherboard manual.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what to you mean by "tweak cpu ratios"?
> 
> post to bios with a formatted USB stick in any port. On each bios page hit F12 (scroll where needed). continue on to windows. On the USB key select all the pics, right click > "send to" > compressed zip folder. Post that folder and we'll have a look at all the settings.


What I mean is when I enter a multiplier into to the CPU Core Ratio field and I save and reboot.

I figured out what is going on, for some odd reason MSI afterburners cpu temperature reading is 13c off and as for real temp I was using RealTemp GT instead of the regular version. The problem is not with the motherboard and rather with the software as often times is the case. Sometimes I wonder how I even put this computer together without someone holding my hand.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> What I mean is when I enter a multiplier into to the CPU Core Ratio field and I save and reboot.
> 
> I figured out what is going on, for some odd reason MSI afterburners cpu temperature reading is 13c off and as for real temp I was using RealTemp GT instead of the regular version. The problem is not with the motherboard and rather with the software as often times is the case. Sometimes I wonder how I even put this computer together without someone holding my hand.


cool ! figuring it out... no hand holding.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> So maybe I'm just missing it but does the x99-a not have adaptive voltage control?


Works very nicely for me! It's one of the options in the CPU voltage dropdown, along with Auto, Manual and Offset.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sure it does. The CPU Core Voltage setting needs to be set accordingly. This and most other needed info can be found in the motherboard manual.


Fully manual has to be disabled..... seems strange....


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> Fully manual has to be disabled..... seems strange....


Hello

I'm not sure why this would seem strange when adaptive and fully manual are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Jpmboy

So last night, while in the fog of benching a pair of TitanX .. which always includes a few hard crashes







... I had the feared message "Updating Bios..." come up during post, it finished and restarted normally. All is working fine since.
What exactly is occurring during that "update"? normal house keeping?

.. inquiring minds...


----------



## Silent Scone

lol weird, maybe you confused the hell out of the UEFI when it went down


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol weird, maybe you confused the hell out of the UEFI when it went down


Probably...
yeah.. some weeks ago I crashed win8.1 so hard it forgot it's name.


----------



## [email protected]

System was probbbly unstable to the point where the microcode version for some of the controllers could not be read properly so it went into update mode.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> System was probbbly unstable to the point where the microcode version for some of the controllers could not be read properly so it went into update mode.


fits the situation... I was pushing things a bit









So is the update from bios 2 or itself or ...?


----------



## [email protected]

No, it would have been from the active "BIOS". Same process as when you update to a new build and it overwrites the old firmware for that BIOS.


----------



## Silent Scone

JP's BIOS be all like...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> JP's BIOS be all like...












you guys are great!!


----------



## VSG

LOL that gif is so appropriate here


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So last night, while in the fog of benching a pair of TitanX .. which always includes a few hard crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I had the feared message "Updating Bios..." come up during post, it finished and restarted normally. All is working fine since.
> What exactly is occurring during that "update"? normal house keeping?
> 
> .. inquiring minds...


I got those "Updating bios" maybe 6 times







i have in one bios 802,on other switch 1302. And one question, how to roll back bios? Like i want to go back from 1302 to 802?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> And one question, how to roll back bios? Like i want to go back from 1302 to 802?


Hello

USB BIOS Flashback.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I got those "Updating bios" maybe 6 times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have in one bios 802,on other switch 1302. And one question, how to roll back bios? Like i want to go back from 1302 to 802?


why do you want to drop back to 802? what was better?


----------



## bigcid10

well,I was able to improve upon that last oc adventure to 4.600MHz
by increasing Bclk to 100.9 to 4641 ,but was also able to drop my offset \
from .280 to .270 to keep temps lower.I kept the input volts same at 1.95

here's a chart

stabilitytest46411.29v1hr.png 65k .png file


----------



## cersos

CPU Temperature Question...

i7-5930K

I have read all kinds of numbers for max CPU temp and I'm a little confused. Everything from 65 to 90 and higher. When running handbrake I'm hovering around 60-62 for CPU temp as reported by AIDA.

Also, do I want to look at the overall CPU temp, or the individual cores? I have one core that seems to hover a good 6-7 degrees higher than the rest. I've read here that is normal. My question is, should I concern myself with that, or monitor the main CPU temp?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## [email protected]

Go by core temps. Don't worry about the disparity in temps between cores.


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Go by core temps. Don't worry about the disparity in temps between cores.


Thanks for the reply.

So, should I base my cooling capacity on the highest individual core temp? I'm thinking I may have reached the limit of my AIO radiator...

What would you consider a safe max temp for an individual core?

Steve


----------



## [email protected]

Find the hottest app you run, and see if temps stay under 75-80C. Some people go higher, some lower for their max.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why do you want to drop back to 802? what was better?


for me 802 required a bit less voltage, but 1302 is better for memory (3333mhz), but i'm using 3200mhz. In one bios switch i still have 802, but i other have 1302. So i just want to test flashback bios


----------



## Bobmitch

Bios 1402 released for X99-A today:

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=42&m=X99-A&os=8&ft=3&f_name=X99-A-ASUS-1402.zip#X99-A-ASUS-1402.zip

Just says better system stability...


----------



## Cur10uS

Hey

Can anyone suggest something..maybe some of you also have faced with this problem

occasionally I get AE error...sometimes it's 64 on the ASUS logo screen also..but mostly AE on the windows logo screen. and windows doesn't boot

i wonder what this is..the system is new..mobo is x99 pro..other than that the ystem seems stable..play games and stuff

also the bios is updated to the latest 1401

thank you in advance


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cur10uS*
> 
> Hey
> 
> Can anyone suggest something..maybe some of you also have faced with this problem
> 
> occasionally I get AE error...sometimes it's 64 on the ASUS logo screen also..but mostly AE on the windows logo screen. and windows doesn't boot
> 
> i wonder what this is..the system is new..mobo is x99 pro..other than that the ystem seems stable..play games and stuff
> 
> also the bios is updated to the latest 1401
> 
> thank you in advance


I think it has to do with a Legacy Boot Event but check the Q-code table in your motherboard manual


----------



## Cur10uS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> I think it has to do with a Legacy Boot Event but check the Q-code table in your motherboard manual


yes..Legacy Boot event..but what does it mean??


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cur10uS*
> 
> yes..Legacy Boot event..but what does it mean??


That your system can't find the OS.

Make sure all SATA settings are correct and that your boot drive order places the boot drive first. Also check that all your SATA drive cables are in place tight.

Problem may sometimes related to graphics settings as well


----------



## Cur10uS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> That your system can't find the OS.
> 
> Make sure all SATA settings are correct and that your boot drive order places the boot drive first.


boot drive order is correct..and my system drive (ssd) is connected to the first sata port...need to check anything else?


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cur10uS*
> 
> boot drive order is correct..and my system drive (ssd) is connected to the first sata port...need to check anything else?


Assuming no lose cables or anything that is as about as far as I can help you. Hopefully the ASUS guy will chime in.

AHCI selected?


----------



## Cur10uS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Assuming no lose cables or anything that is as about as far as I can help you. Hopefully the ASUS guy will chime in.
> 
> AHCI selected?


yeah..AHCI is selected

i've also contacted ASUS..4days..no reply yet

have to wait for a solution

thank you, though, friend


----------



## Praz

Hello

A complete and accurate list of components, settings and operating system goes a long way to providing any meaningful help.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cur10uS*
> 
> yeah..AHCI is selected
> 
> i've also contacted ASUS..4days..no reply yet
> 
> have to wait for a solution
> 
> thank you, though, friend


Other things you might look into:

If your Keyboard/Mouse is USB, disable PS2 keyboard and mouse support.

Disable unused controllers like Marvell, 1394, unused SATA, etc.

Disable any potential boot device you don't use.

Sorry I can't help more...


----------



## Cur10uS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A complete and accurate list of components, settings and operating system goes a long way to providing any meaningful help.


yeah .sorry about that

Win 8.1 x64

ASUS X99 PRO

5820K

4x4GB DDR4 Corsair

MSI GTX980

Samsung SSD EVO 85 (system drive)

WD Blue 1TB

WD My Passport 1TB (external)

Monitor ASUS PA279Q

LG Bluray Optical drive

I've also attached game controller and a wacom bamboo tablet to my monitor's usb ports. also a mic to mobo. monitor is connected with displayport. and haven't OCed anything.the rig is new..anything else?


----------



## Cur10uS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Other things you might look into:
> 
> If your Keyboard/Mouse is USB, disable PS2 keyboard and mouse support.
> 
> Disable unused controllers like Marvell, 1394, unused SATA, etc.
> 
> Disable any potential boot device you don't use.
> 
> Sorry I can't help more...


thank you..i'll try with devices disabled..but if that solves the problem..would there be a way solving that? would it mean that i'll have to enable them after boot each time??


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cur10uS*
> 
> thank you..i'll try with devices disabled..but if that solves the problem..would there be a way solving that? would it mean that i'll have to enable them after boot each time??


I wouldn't disable something you actually use, but yes, if you decide to use something later you will have to enable it again. This is done in BIOS, before boot...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cur10uS*
> 
> I've also attached game controller and a wacom bamboo tablet to my monitor's usb ports.


Hello

Disconnect all USB devices and hubs except the mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Cur10uS

Ok..ii disconnected my external hard drive..wacom and the game controller...after 5-6times of rebooting..seems to be no problem and i feel it boots a tiny bit faster also

but an interesting thing..whenever I shut down the pc (disconnect it from the outlet also) and turn it back on when i boot to the OS it shows q code 40 which is "the system is waking up from S4 sleep state"...if I restart it's AA as it was before

what is it? why has it changed now?

ok i read about it..it just seems to be hibernate state..but why it was enabled?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cur10uS*
> 
> Ok..ii disconnected my external hard drive..wacom and the game controller...after 5-6times of rebooting..seems to be no problem and i feel it boots a tiny bit faster also
> 
> but an interesting thing..whenever I shut down the pc (disconnect it from the outlet also) ..when i boot to the OS it shows q code 40 which is "the system is waking up from S4 sleep state"...if I restart it's AA as it was before
> 
> what is it? why has it changed now?


Hello

One or more of your USB devices are not compatible with Intel's new USB specs or there is a DC voltage leak. Q-Code 40 indicates the system has resumed from the S4 state which is default for Win8. AA is resuming from S5 (restart or cold boot).


----------



## Cur10uS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> One or more of your USB devices are not compatible with Intel's new USB specs or there is a DC voltage leak. Q-Code 40 indicates the system has resumed from the S4 state which is default for Win8. AA is resuming from S5 (restart or cold boot).


ok..is it possible make it compatible or something? and can u explain DC voltage leak is? thanx


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cur10uS*
> 
> ok..is it possible make it compatible or something? and can u explain DC voltage leak is? thanx


Hello

Compatibility requires a firmware update from the USB device manufacturer. Some USB hubs, including monitor hub, have DC voltage present on the data lines and this should not be the case. You need to test with each device connected one at a time to narrow down which one is causing the boot issue.


----------



## Cur10uS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Compatibility requires a firmware update from the USB device manufacturer. Some USB hubs, including monitor hub, have DC voltage present on the data lines and this should not be the case. You need to test with each device connected one at a time to narrow down which one is causing the boot issue.


im doing that..for now i cant reproduce the problem

i plugged in external HD ..boots fine
after plugging in monitor usb cable (only the cable from mobo to monitor , without plugging in anything else into the monitorr) the very first boot gave me 62 which is installation of pch runtime services (which i have no idea what is)..but after that i tried 3-4 times .boot fine

plugged in wacom..boots fine.then the controller..boots fine.. (i'm plugging these directly into the monitor usb ports)

im guessing it's the monitor..but i have to wait and see for a few days more.without using the monitor usb ports

P.S: and what about the 64 code? CPU DXE initialization started..i also occured occasionally on the ASUS logo screen


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cur10uS*
> 
> im doing that..for now i cant reproduce the problem
> 
> i plugged in external HD ..boots fine
> after plugging in monitor usb cable (only the cable from mobo to monitor , without plugging in anything else into the monitorr) the very first boot gave me 62 which is installation of pch runtime services (which i have no idea what is)..but after that i tried 3-4 times .boot fine
> 
> plugged in wacom..boots fine.then the controller..boots fine.. (i'm plugging these directly into the monitor usb ports)
> 
> im guessing it's the monitor..but i have to wait and see for a few days more.without using the monitor usb ports
> 
> P.S: and what about the 64 code? CPU DXE initialization started..i also occured occasionally on the ASUS logo screen


Not knowing how you have your USB ports set up through your monitor, you may want to split some of that off onto a separate hub.


----------



## Cur10uS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Not knowing how you have your USB ports set up through your monitor, you may want to split some of that off onto a separate hub.


ASUS PA279Q..it has 3 usb ports on it..i had connected my game controller and wacom in there..i'll see what will go on in the next few days..if i have no problem without monitor usb port connected to pc i'll know it's the monitors usb ports give the problem..i'll let you know..thanks for help, friends


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cur10uS*
> 
> yeah..AHCI is selected
> 
> i've also contacted ASUS..4days..no reply yet
> 
> have to wait for a solution
> 
> thank you, though, friend


please fill out rig builder (top right of every page) and then add it to your signature block (link in mine). this way we're not hunting for what gear you are using.


----------



## cersos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> please fill out rig builder (top right of every page) and then add it to your signature block (link in mine). this way we're not hunting for what gear you are using.


Did the SystemInterrogator program hang for anyone else? I've tried it a couple times, and it just locks up really bad. Very hard to kill. I had to hard reboot.


----------



## Cur10uS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> please fill out rig builder (top right of every page) and then add it to your signature block (link in mine). this way we're not hunting for what gear you are using.


done


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cersos*
> 
> Did the SystemInterrogator program hang for anyone else? I've tried it a couple times, and it just locks up really bad. Very hard to kill. I had to hard reboot.


I haven't had a problem with it.. but lately I've been filling the rig in manually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cur10uS*
> 
> done


Nice - now, you questions can be answered easier (by a pro like Praz







) Powered hubs can cause lot's of problems... it's the first think I pull (on my r4be) on bad boots (rare). I still haven't found a leaky port on it... thinking its my old HPlaserjet 2100.


----------



## jon6113

Posted this in the Haswell-E thread but didn't get much help, so I figured I would try here.









So I'm rock solid stable at 4.5Ghz/1.3v core and 4.5Ghz/1.35v cache, and 100.0 BCLK. Running memory at 3200Mhz, 14-15-15-35-1t, at 1.42v. Been stable now for about a month.


For the life of me I cannot get 4.6Ghz to be fully stable even if I go up to 1.45v on the core, and even with cache at 3Ghz and memory at 2133Mhz. I have tried for days playing with VCCIN, VCCSA, etc, but I just can't get 4.6Ghz to be 100% stable. I can bench, etc but just not stable enough for my liking. Anything I am missing?
Also, what's weird is I can run stable at 100.0 BCLK or 125.0, but if I even try to run at 100.1, 125.3, etc the stability disappears completely.
Additionally, I am having a difficult time POSTing on adaptive voltage. I've tried various offset values, including Auto, with a total turbo voltage equal to my manual voltage, and it won't even POST.

Advice on any of the above is appreciated.


----------



## djgar

Is there a non-WIndows way of flashing a previous UEFI build? I can't get USB Backflash to install - the Asus Suite (latest) never gets past the "do you want to" dialog box - it seems to be stuck waiting for axIns.exe which is sitting there waiting for no one.

bupdater has the same no-previous drawback as EZ Flash. What's the deal? Why not have a an option, with a warning or something?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Posted this in the Haswell-E thread but didn't get much help, so I figured I would try here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm rock solid stable at 4.5Ghz/1.3v core and 4.5Ghz/1.35v cache, and 100.0 BCLK. Running memory at 3200Mhz, 14-15-15-35-1t, at 1.42v. Been stable now for about a month.
> 
> 
> For the life of me I cannot get 4.6Ghz to be fully stable even if I go up to 1.45v on the core, and even with cache at 3Ghz and memory at 2133Mhz. I have tried for days playing with VCCIN, VCCSA, etc, but *I just can't get 4.6Ghz to be 100% stable. I can bench, etc but just not stable enough for my liking. Anything I am missing?*
> Also, what's weird is I can run stable at 100.0 BCLK or 125.0, but if I even try to run at 100.1, 125.3, etc the stability disappears completely.
> Additionally, I am having a difficult time POSTing on adaptive voltage. I've tried various offset values, including Auto, with a total turbo voltage equal to my manual voltage, and it won't even POST.
> 
> Advice on any of the above is appreciated.


You've hit the wall on your processor it seems, you probably won't be able to hit 4.6 stable unless you can drastically reduce temperatures.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Is there a non-WIndows way of flashing a previous UEFI build? I can't get USB Backflash to install - the Asus Suite (latest) never gets past the "do you want to" dialog box - it seems to be stuck waiting for axIns.exe which is sitting there waiting for no one.
> 
> bupdater has the same no-previous drawback as EZ Flash. What's the deal? Why not have a an option, with a warning or something?


Hello

Something is not being done correctly. USB Flashback has nothing to do with AI Suite. Check the included motherboard manual for the proper use of USB Flashback.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Posted this in the Haswell-E thread but didn't get much help, so I figured I would try here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm rock solid stable at 4.5Ghz/1.3v core and 4.5Ghz/1.35v cache, and 100.0 BCLK. Running memory at 3200Mhz, 14-15-15-35-1t, at 1.42v. Been stable now for about a month.
> 
> 
> For the life of me I cannot get 4.6Ghz to be fully stable even if I go up to 1.45v on the core, and even with cache at 3Ghz and memory at 2133Mhz. I have tried for days playing with VCCIN, VCCSA, etc, but I just can't get 4.6Ghz to be 100% stable. I can bench, etc but just not stable enough for my liking. Anything I am missing?
> Also, what's weird is I can run stable at 100.0 BCLK or 125.0, but if I even try to run at 100.1, 125.3, etc the stability disappears completely.
> Additionally, I am having a difficult time POSTing on adaptive voltage. I've tried various offset values, including Auto, with a total turbo voltage equal to my manual voltage, and it won't even POST.
> 
> Advice on any of the above is appreciated.


best way to help is:

Post to bios with a formatted USB key in any slot
Hit F12 on every bios page - scroll where needed
boot to windows - the screenies will be on the usb key.
Select all right click> Send to> compressed zip folder.
Post that folder so we can see all the settings.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Something is not being done correctly. USB Flashback has nothing to do with AI Suite. Check the included motherboard manual for the proper use of USB Flashback.


Thanks, Praz, my post was misleading. I downloaded the utilities (which I incorrectly named AI Suite because it was the first name







) and tried to install it, both using the top-level AsusSetup and the setup in the Backflash folder, and they just die, no prompts after the "do you ant to let" dialog.

So I guess USB Backflash is the only way? What happens if your current BIOS won't boot Windows?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thanks, Praz, my post was misleading. I downloaded the utilities (which I incorrectly named AI Suite because it was the first name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and tried to install it, both using the top-level AsusSetup and the setup in the Backflash folder, and they just die, no prompts after the "do you ant to let" dialog.
> 
> So I guess USB Backflash is the only way? What happens if your current BIOS won't boot Windows?


you don't need to get to windows to flash the bios - do it from the tools menu in bios?


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Posted this in the Haswell-E thread but didn't get much help, so I figured I would try here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm rock solid stable at 4.5Ghz/1.3v core and 4.5Ghz/1.35v cache, and 100.0 BCLK. Running memory at 3200Mhz, 14-15-15-35-1t, at 1.42v. Been stable now for about a month.
> 
> 
> For the life of me I cannot get 4.6Ghz to be fully stable even if I go up to 1.45v on the core, and even with cache at 3Ghz and memory at 2133Mhz. I have tried for days playing with VCCIN, VCCSA, etc, but I just can't get 4.6Ghz to be 100% stable. I can bench, etc but just not stable enough for my liking. Anything I am missing?
> Also, what's weird is I can run stable at 100.0 BCLK or 125.0, but if I even try to run at 100.1, 125.3, etc the stability disappears completely.
> Additionally, I am having a difficult time POSTing on adaptive voltage. I've tried various offset values, including Auto, with a total turbo voltage equal to my manual voltage, and it won't even POST.
> 
> Advice on any of the above is appreciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You've hit the wall on your processor it seems, you probably won't be able to hit 4.6 stable unless you can drastically reduce temperatures.


OK, forget about 4.6Ghz. I am more concerned about why I can't move off of 100 or 125, not even to 125.3 or 100.3.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> OK, forget about 4.6Ghz. I am more concerned about why I can't move off of 100 or 125, not even to 125.3 or 100.3.


I can move to about 97/103 122/128 before instability occurs for me, not sure why you are unable to do 99.9 without instability.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you don't need to get to windows to flash the bios - do it from the tools menu in bios?


Thanks, but I'm not THAT senile yet







. It doesn't let you revert to a previous version, which aparently USB Backflash allows.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thanks, but I'm not THAT senile yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It doesn't let you revert to a previous version, which aparently USB Backflash allows.










I'm THAT senile.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> OK, forget about 4.6Ghz. I am more concerned about why I can't move off of 100 or 125, not even to 125.3 or 100.3.


why forget about 4.6? post up your settings and let the guys here make some recommendations.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm THAT senile.


OK, we can both run for president


----------



## jon6113

So I am now able to move off 100 or 125 BCLK, by using Adaptive core voltage and Manual cache voltage.

I have been thus far stable at 4603Mhz/4398Mhz with Aida (30 min), RealBench (30 min) and XTU using 102.3 x 45 at core, 43 at cache. Running 1.36v (adaptive) at the core and 1.35v on cache, .192v VCSSA offset, 1.94 VCCIN.

If I try Manual core I cannot move off 100 or 125 BCLK.

I have also not been able to successfully use Adaptive cache voltage (except at stock).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> So I am now able to move off 100 or 125 BCLK, by using Adaptive core voltage and Manual cache voltage.
> 
> I have been thus far stable at 4603Mhz/4398Mhz with Aida (30 min), RealBench (30 min) and XTU using 102.3 x 45 at core, 43 at cache. Running 1.36v (adaptive) at the core and 1.35v on cache, .192v VCSSA offset, 1.94 VCCIN.
> 
> If I try Manual core I cannot move off 100 or 125 BCLK.
> 
> I have also not been able to successfully use Adaptive cache voltage (except at stock).


Hello

Cache adaptive voltage does not work. Need to use either manual or offset. CPU adaptive voltage can only be used when on the 100 strap.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> *Cache adaptive voltage does not work.* Need to use either manual or offset. CPU adaptive voltage can only be used when on the 100 strap.


Thanks. I was unaware adaptive voltage for cache didn't work.

So I am feeling good about my 4.6Ghz/4.4Ghz at 102.3 BCLK, 1.36v core (adaptive) and 1.35v cache. I haven't tried lowering vcore from 1.36v yet at 4.6Ghz, or trying to go to 4.7Ghz.

Any tips?


----------



## MikeSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> *So I am now able to move off 100 or 125 BCLK,* by using Adaptive core voltage and Manual cache voltage.
> 
> I have been thus far stable at 4603Mhz/4398Mhz with Aida (30 min), RealBench (30 min) and XTU using 102.3 x 45 at core, 43 at cache. Running 1.36v (adaptive) at the core and 1.35v on cache, .192v VCSSA offset, 1.94 VCCIN.
> 
> If I try Manual core I cannot move off 100 or 125 BCLK.
> 
> I have also not been able to successfully use Adaptive cache voltage (except at stock).


Am curious why you wanted to move off 100 or 125 BCLK?

Thanks


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeSp*
> 
> Am curious why you wanted to move off 100 or 125 BCLK?
> 
> Thanks


I am able to reach 4.6Ghz+ with a 45x multiplier and no stability issues so far. At 100 BCLK and 46x multiplier I had stability issues.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I am able to reach 4.6Ghz+ with a 45x multiplier and no stability issues so far. At 100 BCLK and 46x multiplier I had stability issues.


I got there the same way


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I got there the same way


Cool! Yeah, my settings are very similar to yours, I've noticed.

Have you tried to go to 4.7Ghz?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Cool! Yeah, my settings are very similar to yours, I've noticed.
> 
> Have you tried to go to 4.7Ghz?


I'm slowly creeping up there, but I want at least one hour RealBench


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm slowly creeping up there, but I want at least one hour RealBench


Agreed. Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thanks, but I'm not THAT senile yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It doesn't let you revert to a previous version, which aparently USB Backflash allows.


If you do want to flash to an older BIOS version, yes, use USB BIOS FLashback. No need to install anything. FAT32 formatted flash drive in the correct USB port with the file correctly named and board in standby is easy enough.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Thanks. I was unaware adaptive voltage for cache didn't work.
> 
> So I am feeling good about my 4.6Ghz/4.4Ghz at 102.3 BCLK, 1.36v core (adaptive) and 1.35v cache. I haven't tried lowering vcore from 1.36v yet at 4.6Ghz, or trying to go to 4.7Ghz.
> 
> Any tips?


Run the CPU there and no higher (prefereably lower actually). Seen some degrade when pushing too hard


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Run the CPU there and no higher (prefereably lower actually). Seen some degrade when pushing too hard


I run 4.5 as my 24/7. I just wanted to see if I could get stable at 4.6 and 4.7. This is Overclock.net after all!


----------



## [email protected]

It was doing what you are asking that the CPUs degraded.









Looking at Vcore, how much room do you think you have left?


----------



## Silent Scone

*Strokes his 4.4 @ 1.2vcore*

*Growls at his 1.255v 4.0 uncore*


----------



## Journalist1

please see this


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Journalist1*
> 
> The problem remains...:-( However, as soon as I remove the USB devices (USB 2.0 and USB 3.0) my system boots immediately!


Try this:

Under Boot Options:

Set USB to "Partial Initialization".

Doing so will only initialize USB mouse and keyboard during POST. Once OS has booted up other USB devices will be active


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I am able to reach 4.6Ghz+ with a 45x multiplier and no stability issues so far. At 100 BCLK and 46x multiplier I had stability issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Run the CPU there and no higher (prefereably lower actually). *Seen some degrade when pushing too hard*


Now that's a hanging chad...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you do want to flash to an older BIOS version, yes, use USB BIOS FLashback. No need to install anything. FAT32 formatted flash drive in the correct USB port with the file correctly named and board in standby is easy enough.


Thanks, Raja, but the only way I've seen of getting USB Flashback is by installing it in Windows through the downloaded utilities package. It's not an EXE I can directly use. Is it availabke anywhere else?

Thanks!


----------



## SSTGohanX

Okay, I am having random annoying issues.
Background info:
Asus X99 Deluxe
5960x
Corsair 1000w AX1000i
16gb Corsair lpx ddr4 (2666)
(old) evga gtx690
(new) sli asus strix gtx980

Prior to graphics card upgrade, the computer was working fine. No issues at all (other than a ram one that an rma fixed)
After the upgrade, my new asus gtx980's, single AND in sli (switch turned on 2-way and single sli), my board kept throwing error code B2. I reinstalled my old gtx690, and it didnt throw a code. Okay, so graphics card? No, I tried the cards in another z77 build I have, and they booted with no issue. So I read, and apparently since I was on the first bios revision, there is issues with posting with the current nvidia lineup.
So i went and downloaded the newest bios (1502) from Asus, and did the bios flash update.
Immediately after the update, turned off, said something along the line of "update successful" and was all set...for a moment. I turned off the pc, reinstalled the gtx980 (one for now at least) and it hangs at code 99 (then code 70) with no display. I let it go for 20 minutes. Nothing (it did turn the monitor on, but only to a black screen).
I shut it down the pc again, clear cmos, and try again. Same thing. I reinstall my gtx690 and it posts to code 99 again WITH display saying "Bios updating) and goes back to code 70. The reason why this is really weird: I took the USB out after the initial bios update. Currently, the motherboard is in a boot loop to " updating bios", and BOTH Asus Strix GTX980's will not post on the board.

Thoughts? For Raja and ANYONE that can help. I tried (obviously) resitting the cards, ram and cpu. I currently am at work and took out the CMOS battery in hopes that maybe it will do something.

Thank you, Josh.

Side note: I only tried the gtx980 in the z77 board PRIOR to this one. I should try it again, as maybe they somehow went bad within a few days back in their box/wrappers?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thanks, Raja, but the only way I've seen of getting USB Flashback is by installing it in Windows through the downloaded utilities package. It's not an EXE I can directly use. Is it availabke anywhere else?
> 
> Thanks!


OK, never mind - there's nothing to download here ...

PBS (Push the Button, Stupid!)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thanks, Raja, but the only way I've seen of getting USB Flashback is by installing it in Windows through the downloaded utilities package. It's not an EXE I can directly use. Is it availabke anywhere else?
> 
> Thanks!


Just use this method - no need to worry about installing any exe.:


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Just use this method - no need to worry about installing any exe.:


As you can see from the previous post, I finally caught on







. I was confused at first by the existence of a USB Backup in the utilities package.

I have now confirmed, there is something very wrong with UEFI 1402 for the X99-A. It downgrades the cache speeds by around 25%! e.g. L1 cache speed (as provided by AIDA64 memory / cache benchmark) drops from ~1700 GB/s to ~1300, and similar drops for L2 & L3. Windows winsat mem confirms this drop, as do other benchmarks.

I tried to find something new / old settings in the UEFI that could manage this, but nothing seemed to help.

If that's how they're addressing stability, no thanks! It totally downgrades the current stable state without providing suitable compensation. Hopefully it's a bug?


----------



## SSTGohanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Just use this method - no need to worry about installing any exe.:


I flashed my bios to 1502 and now currently am in a boot loop at code 99 then 70. Is there anything I can do to fix this?


----------



## SSTGohanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSTGohanX*
> 
> I flashed my bios to 1502 and now currently am in a boot loop at code 99 then 70. Is there anything I can do to fix this?


Currently, I was able to get rid of the error code 99/70. Bow, my gtx980's (both) ONLY hang at qcode B2. Any idea's? It's currently at BIOS 1305.


----------



## ktoonsez

Any of you guys on the X99-PRO or another one that has the M.2 ssd slot? I got a scorpion deluxe PCIe ssd and having that secondary BIOS on the borad is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay PAINFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!! It takes 45-50 seconds just to get past the triple BIOS sequence it goes thru when having a PCIe ssd. So my question is for anybody that is using the M.2 stuff, is does it add any secondary BIOS posting or any other junk to slow down the boot up process, sick of doing Overclocking and waiting 50 seconds just to get past the BIOS

Thanks guys


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> Any of you guys on the X99-PRO or another one that has the M.2 ssd slot? I got a scorpion deluxe PCIe ssd and having that secondary BIOS on the borad is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay PAINFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!! It takes 45-50 seconds just to get past the triple BIOS sequence it goes thru when having a PCIe ssd. So my question is for anybody that is using the M.2 stuff, is does it add any secondary BIOS posting or any other junk to slow down the boot up process, sick of doing Overclocking and waiting 50 seconds just to get past the BIOS
> 
> Thanks guys


I'm running the M.2 M6e SSD. boots very quickly. I'm not sure I understand the problem as described. Make sure you ahve the right boot order and try setting the PCIE lane to M.2 instead of Auto.


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm running the M.2 M6e SSD. boots very quickly. I'm not sure I understand the problem as described. Make sure you ahve the right boot order and try setting the PCIE lane to M.2 instead of Auto.


The scorpion is not a M.2 drive. Its a full PCIe card that is an ssd. So setting it to a M.2 slot isn't going to do anithing for me. At least that I know of. R u happy with the M6e?


----------



## SSTGohanX

Bump on my issue.
Still stuck on code b2. Can't figure this out..i really don't want to wait the like month for an Asus RMA..twice lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> The scorpion is not a M.2 drive. Its a full PCIe card that is an ssd. So setting it to a M.2 slot isn't going to do anithing for me. At least that I know of. R u happy with the M6e?


lol - no that wouldn't. thought the issue was with the m.2 drive. Yes, the M6e has been very solid and fast.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSTGohanX*
> 
> Bump on my issue.
> Still stuck on code b2. Can't figure this out..i really don't want to wait the like month for an Asus RMA..twice lol.


need more info.. like rig specs. plz fillout rigbuilder.


----------



## [email protected]

When updating uefi, if the microcontroller firmware requires a flash, the board may pause on code 70 or others the first time it is powered up. It should be left alone to let that process complete. If that process is interrupted it will prevent the firmware update from completing which is not a good thing to happen.


----------



## Azazil1190

Hi to all! Im owner of asus x99a.Yestarday the first problems comes with bios update.I flash the factory bios to the latest and my system dosent work right what i mean,evrything on bios oc are stock only the xmp profile are enable in profile 1 2400mhz.I have the crusial balistic sport run stock speeds at 2400 at 1.21v. The cpu (5820k)oc settings are all stock(3.3-3.6mhz).When i see the gpuz at idles situations i notice that the multiplier goes up and down like crazy same on the voltage.Notice i dont know if that issue comes from asus suite 3, i already remove it but the problem exist.even aida64 give me tha same crazy results.
System os win 8.1 64 bit

Thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected]

This is normal. It is the power saving modes.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This is normal. It is the power saving modes.


Thnx for the answer mate!But is looking strange because the changes on values to all cores on cpuz-aida changing very quickly in little sec from 1.2 to 3.6mhz at idle without to do anything and the voltage from 0.89 to 1.078


----------



## [email protected]

Sounds normal to me if using the latest versions of software. Also assuming one is not running multiple monitoring tools at the same time.

Think you are concerned over normal operation. Don't be.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Sounds normal to me if using the latest versions of software. Also assuming one is not running multiple monitoring tools at the same time.
> 
> Think you are concerned over normal operation. Don't be.


Ok so no reason to worry about.I appreciate for your time


----------



## SSTGohanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - no that wouldn't. thought the issue was with the m.2 drive. Yes, the M6e has been very solid and fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need more info.. like rig specs. plz fillout rigbuilder.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> When updating uefi, if the microcontroller firmware requires a flash, the board may pause on code 70 or others the first time it is powered up. It should be left alone to let that process complete. If that process is interrupted it will prevent the firmware update from completing which is not a good thing to happen.


Background info:
Asus X99 Deluxe
5960x
Corsair 1000w AX1000i
16gb Corsair lpx ddr4 (2666)
(old) evga gtx690
(new) sli asus strix gtx980

The motherboard updated the BIOS correctly now. HOWEVER, the cards, both of them, read qcode b2 when installed (no POST). All cables were checked, and other cards work with no issue in the system. I am going to assume bad cards? I purchased them off Amazon, so i did the return/exchange with them a litle bit ago. Hopefully the new ones work. If not, is there some other reason this code b2 could be happening?
Again: latest bios, all cables checked, no memory issues, other cards (gtx 680 and gtx690) work in the x99 build.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSTGohanX*
> 
> Background info:
> Asus X99 Deluxe
> 5960x
> Corsair 1000w AX1000i
> 16gb Corsair lpx ddr4 (2666)
> (old) evga gtx690
> (new) sli asus strix gtx980
> 
> The motherboard updated the BIOS correctly now. HOWEVER, the cards, both of them, read qcode b2 when installed (no POST). All cables were checked, and other cards work with no issue in the system. I am going to assume bad cards? I purchased them off Amazon, so i did the return/exchange with them a litle bit ago. Hopefully the new ones work. If not, is there some other reason this code b2 could be happening?
> Again: *latest bios, all cables checked, no memory issues, other cards (gtx 680 and gtx690) work in the x99 build*.


certainly sounds like the cards.


----------



## SSTGohanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> certainly sounds like the cards.


Agreed. I was dreading it because I was planning the build being done by friday of last week lol. I already notified Amazon, so hopefully they are sending me replacements during the time i ship these back. It's strange though that both cards are bad?


----------



## 0utsider

x99A+5820k
Hi.
Updated today to the latest BIOS version available and my system freezes continously after a bunch of minutes (w7 ultimate x64).

I'm thinking to a RAM settings problem but before touching the bios settings i prefer some suggestions from you experts.

Thanks.
Raf


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSTGohanX*
> 
> Agreed. I was dreading it because I was planning the build being done by friday of last week lol. I already notified Amazon, so hopefully they are sending me replacements during the time i ship these back. It's strange though that both cards are bad?


Yeah, that is strange.. unless it's something related to their handling during shipping or something. Other cards work in the MB, so at least you figured out the "what". "Why" .. . who knows. Best thing to do is to thoroughly sweep the sysytem with Display driver uninstaller (14.1) when (or before) you get the new cards. then install drivers on a clean slate.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> As you can see from the previous post, I finally caught on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was confused at first by the existence of a USB Backup in the utilities package.
> 
> I have now confirmed, there is something very wrong with UEFI 1402 for the X99-A. It downgrades the cache speeds by around 25%! e.g. L1 cache speed (as provided by AIDA64 memory / cache benchmark) drops from ~1700 GB/s to ~1300, and similar drops for L2 & L3. Windows winsat mem confirms this drop, as do other benchmarks.
> 
> I tried to find something new / old settings in the UEFI that could manage this, but nothing seemed to help.
> 
> If that's how they're addressing stability, no thanks! It totally downgrades the current stable state without providing suitable compensation. Hopefully it's a bug?


Well, I re-updated the UEFI to 1402 again and lo & behold, now my cache speeds are up to normal. WTH? The only difference was my original update was with EZ Flash in the UEFI and had no errors or unusual signs, and everything worked fine except the cache speeds, and this time I updated using the USB Flashback button.

So now I'm a happy camper again. But what could have caused that weird UEFI update? Ahhh, the joys of home computing. Back to OC research again


----------



## 0utsider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Well, I re-updated the UEFI to 1402 again and lo & behold, now my cache speeds are up to normal. WTH? The only difference was my original update was with EZ Flash in the UEFI and had no errors or unusual signs, and everything worked fine except the cache speeds, and this time I updated using the USB Flashback button.
> 
> So now I'm a happy camper again. But what could have caused that weird UEFI update? Ahhh, the joys of home computing. Back to OC research again


Hi there. Sorry for the question but how did you check the cache speed please?
I did the same update procedure as you and i want to check is averything is ok.

Thanks.


----------



## djgar

I looked at the AIDA64 Cache & Memory Benchmark, and the Windows "winsat mem" from an admin-permission shell. I create a screenshot of these for all my good OC settings. Other benchmarks I'm familiar with showed similar results.

But you need to have results from previous UEFI to compare with.


----------



## Jpmboy

seems like this is a busy little service (cpu %)... what is it?

C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AXSP\1.01.02\atkexComSvc.exe


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> seems like this is a busy little service (cpu %)... what is it?
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AXSP\1.01.02\atkexComSvc.exe


Its asus software related. Are you running the AI Suite?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> seems like this is a busy little service (cpu %)... what is it?
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AXSP\1.01.02\atkexComSvc.exe


It's from the Asus Suite.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> Its asus software related. Are you running the AI Suite?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> It's from the Asus Suite.


thanks guys - yeah I uninstalled AI suite a week after launch.I recognized it as an ASUS service - just trying to find out what it is.
sometimes it's using significant cpu% (for a service)


----------



## inedenimadam

I have that too, however, I have not installed the Asus suite. Just the chipset and LAN drivers.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have that too, however, I have not installed the Asus suite. Just the chipset and LAN drivers.


Which LAN driver do you recommend to use with secondary LAN disabled?

Also, I'm not sure why. Everytime I go beyond 4.2ghz 1.189v I cannot get the system to be stable on intelburntest. I've even tested 4.3ghz @1.22v and I still can't keep it stable. The system agent voltage has offset 0.0150 (1v total).

One more thing, sometimes the system fails to boot multiple times. I suspect the memory timing being too tight (16 16 16 36 1T 2600 1.29v), but it might also be the CPU not getting enough power at start to maintain 4.2ghz. Does anyone know of a way to fix this problem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have that too, however, I have not installed the Asus suite. Just the chipset and LAN drivers.


I believe it gets installed by the high-level AsusSetup when you install any of the utilities. It doesn't get un-installed when you un-install whatever you installed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Which LAN driver do you recommend to use with secondary LAN disabled?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure why. Everytime I go beyond 4.2ghz 1.189v I cannot get the system to be stable on intelburntest. I've even tested 4.3ghz @1.22v and I still can't keep it stable. The system agent voltage has offset 0.0150 (1v total).
> 
> One more thing, sometimes the system fails to boot multiple times. I suspect the memory timing being too tight (16 16 16 36 1T 2600 1.29v), but it might also be the CPU not getting enough power at start to maintain 4.2ghz. Does anyone know of a way to fix this problem?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sure - more vcore


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I believe it gets installed by the high-level AsusSetup when you install any of the utilities. It doesn't get un-installed when you un-install whatever you installed.
> Sure - more vcore


How high is the safe limit for 5820K without the CPU degrading? 1.275v would be safe?

Also, should I download LAN drivers from ASUS or from somewhere else?


----------



## DELA360

hey guys just built my machine wondering if this is an ok oc to start with new to all this stuff this is the oc > 

this is idle temps thanks in advance


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How high is the safe limit for 5820K without the CPU degrading? 1.275v would be safe?
> 
> Also, should I download LAN drivers from ASUS or from somewhere else?


Look at my sig - I'm running the adaptive equivalent of 1.36 vcore 24x7. Of course it depends on your cooling plus you have a diff MB, but you're well within the cautious range







.

I download all my MB related drivers from the Asus site, except chipset and RST which I get from the Intel site.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> hey guys just built my machine wondering if this is an ok oc to start with new to all this stuff this is the oc >
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is idle temps thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Check the 1st post in this thread.


----------



## DELA360

thanks alot buddy


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> seems like this is a busy little service (cpu %)... what is it?
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AXSP\1.01.02\atkexComSvc.exe


The service is tied to and part of the AMDA00 Interface under System devices in your Device Manager.

Hardware ids: ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0A0A

It can be found in a folder called DrvResource on the Asus website under this link:

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=42&m=X99-DELUXE&os=41&ft=14&f_name=AISuite3_Win7-8-8-1_X99-SERIES_V10096.zip#AISuite3_Win7-8-8-1_X99-SERIES_V10096.zip

Alternatively Windows Update will offer you the driver and corresponding service if you don't want to install any of the Asus software.

The driver offered by Windows Update is the same offered directly by Asus. It has not seen an updated since 08/22/12.

AI Suite would need some way to manage the hardware behaviors it exposes. I believe AI Suite uses the AMDA00 driver and atkexComSvc.exe service.

I would presume that so long as you don't use AI Suite that it should be safe to disable the Asus Com Service (atkexComSvc.exe).


----------



## djgar

I have it disabled with no problems.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

I download all my Deluxe related drivers from the http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/bios-pour-cartes-meres/160-bios-cartes-meres/x99/1124-x99-deluxe


----------



## Silent Scone

Why not just use the ASUS support site?


----------



## TK421

Anyone know if you would lose bios settings and oc profile if upgrading to a newer version?

X99 Deluxe.


----------



## [email protected]

You will have to re-enter UEFI settings when updating UEFI. The profiles and settings do not carry over.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone know if you would lose bios settings and oc profile if upgrading to a newer version?
> 
> X99 Deluxe.


You can save an OC profile to a USB flash drive but they're only valid for the UEFI that made them. Still it's good if you have to reset your bios or revert to a previous one. If you create a list of Favorites with at least the main parameters you change you can save the Favorite screen(s) (using F12 IIRC) and will make it easier to re-enter.


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there any plan from Asus to fix the ASMedia XHCI 1.0 Controller randomly not recognized?
We have two USB ports that works randomly, please fix it.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You can save an OC profile to a USB flash drive but they're only valid for the UEFI that made them. Still it's good if you have to reset your bios or revert to a previous one. If you create a list of Favorites with at least the main parameters you change you can save the Favorite screen(s) (using F12 IIRC) and will make it easier to re-enter.


Thanks for the input, I'll do that when I update the BIOS.

Have anyone sucessfully overclocked their USB port on an X99 motherboard for use with mouse?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Thanks for the input, I'll do that when I update the BIOS.
> 
> Have anyone sucessfully overclocked their USB port on an X99 motherboard for use with mouse?


What exactly do you mean by that? You can't overclock USB - it's a fixed standard. You do overclock the speed at which the driver gets tha data from the processes using it and processes it, but the USB speed itself is governed by the protocol and the devices it's interfacing.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What exactly do you mean by that? You can't overclock USB - it's a fixed standard. You do overclock the speed at which the driver gets tha data and processes it, but the USB speed itself is governed by the protocol and the devices it's interfacing.


You can overclock mouse input rate with hidusbf (check the mouse section) - I can do it on my laptop but not with X99 Deluxe.

I also tried the USB 2 port it doesn't work either.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> You can overclock mouse input rate with hidusbf (check the mouse section) - I can do it on my laptop but not with X99 Deluxe.
> 
> I also tried the USB 2 port it doesn't work either.


OK, technically you're not changing the USB rate, only the way it's being processed by the receiving driver, but fair enough







.


----------



## ltrnk7593

Good evening. Have an issue with Crossfire with my R9 290Xs. When running benchmarks (Heaven, Valley) I do not think that the crossfire is working.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltrnk7593*
> 
> Good evening. Have an issue with Crossfire with my R9 290Xs. When running benchmarks (Heaven, Valley) I do not think that the crossfire is working.


You can probably find a better thread than this to post a question related to crossfire.


----------



## ltrnk7593

The reason I think its related to my X99-Pro is that the cards work fine in other PC systems.(Intel i7-4790K, Asus Z97-WS)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltrnk7593*
> 
> The reason I think its related to my X99-Pro is that the cards work fine in other PC systems.(Intel i7-4790K, Asus Z97-WS)


shoulda said that.







seems you would know how to check whether CFX is working or not. What other detailed info can you provide, besides "CFX is not working"?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Is there any plan from Asus to fix the ASMedia XHCI 1.0 Controller randomly not recognized?
> We have two USB ports that works randomly, please fix it.


bump


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why not just use the ASUS support site?


Asus have old drivers.

Deluxe new Bios http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1601.zip

1. Support ASUS USB 3.1 PCIE add-on card
2. Support NVMe
3. Enhance TPM functionality


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> Asus have old drivers.
> 
> Deluxe new Bios http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1601.zip
> 
> 1. Support ASUS USB 3.1 PCIE add-on card
> 2. Support NVMe
> 3. Enhance TPM functionality


You can just use "ma-config" website and it will autodetect hardware + driver for you.

http://www.ma-config.com/en


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> Asus have old drivers.
> 
> Deluxe new Bios http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1601.zip
> 
> 1. Support ASUS USB 3.1 PCIE add-on card
> 2. Support NVMe
> 3. Enhance TPM functionality


Do please let us know of any issues you were having with the drivers listed that coursed you to an add infested website


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> You can just use "ma-config" website and it will autodetect hardware + driver for you.
> 
> http://www.ma-config.com/en


You actually let some strange third-party web site analyze your system?? Yikes!









Call me over-cautious and over-paranoid but I don't even let web sites like Intel or AMD do that ...


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do please let us know of any issues you were having with the drivers listed that coursed you to an add infested website


infested ?

I have KIS, no problema this web.


----------



## Audorin

Hello there,

Have an issue to report that I think might be bottlenecking my system.
I have a Intel 5960x in an *Asus Deluxe x99* with Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 3-WAY SLI. The top PCI-E 3.0 x16 is running at only @x4 speed.

Shown in the picture here
The two other cards are running at x8, and I've read the manual over and over again without it helping me.
I have no M.2 connected, and the rest of my hardware is down below. Would appreciate any input on the matter,
since I want it to return to x8. (x8/x8/x8).

Can also add that I have the newest bios on the motherboard.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audorin*
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> Have an issue to report that I think might be bottlenecking my system.
> I have a Intel 5960x in an *Asus Deluxe x99* with Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 3-WAY SLI. The top PCI-E 3.0 x16 is running at only @x4 speed.
> 
> Shown in the picture here
> The two other cards are running at x8, and I've read the manual over and over again without it helping me.
> I have no M.2 connected, and the rest of my hardware is down below. Would appreciate any input on the matter,
> since I want it to return to x8. (x8/x8/x8).
> 
> Can also add that I have the newest bios on the motherboard.




16-16-8 (3 graphics)
8-8-8 ... iGUAL


----------



## Audorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> 
> 
> 16-16-8 only grafic
> 
> 8-8-8 ...


I appreciate you helping, but I don't understand what you are saying? I have configured and installed the cards for achieving x8/x8/x8 as the manual clearly states.
However, it's something throttling down my top PCI-E lane (grey), it's supposed to run at x8, but now just running at x4.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audorin*
> 
> I appreciate you helping, but I don't understand what you are saying? I have configured and installed the cards for achieving x8/x8/x8 as the manual clearly states.
> However, it's something throttling down my top PCI-E lane (grey), it's supposed to run at x8, but now just running at x4.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audorin*
> 
> I appreciate you helping, but I don't understand what you are saying? I have configured and installed the cards for achieving x8/x8/x8 as the manual clearly states.
> However, it's something throttling down my top PCI-E lane (grey), it's supposed to run at x8, but now just running at x4.


You have 3 SLI...

The best configuration is grafic 16-16-8

In the G-puz, ? (start) ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do please let us know of any issues you were having with the drivers listed that coursed you to an add infested website


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You actually let some strange third-party web site analyze your system?? Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call me over-cautious and over-paranoid but I don't even let web sites like Intel or AMD do that ...


website prophylactics








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audorin*
> 
> I appreciate you helping, but I don't understand what you are saying? I have configured and installed the cards for achieving x8/x8/x8 as the manual clearly states.
> However, it's something throttling down my top PCI-E lane (grey), it's supposed to run at x8, but now just running at x4.


I think he is showing you that yes, 3 cards should run gen3 8x? IDK. in your bios under NB PCIE:


you are using slots 1,3 and 5 - right?


----------



## Audorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> You have 3 SLI...
> 
> The best configuration is grafic 16-16-8


It might be the best option, but the layout on the board is horrible when you want x16/x16/x8, I want x8/x8/x8 for a better layout. And as far as I've understood x8 should do the job for 980's, but I'm fairly sure x4 (which seems wrong) is bottlenecking the system, which I don't think x8/x8/x8 will do.

If you think otherwise, please give me some proof of the fact that x16/x16/x8 will do better than x8/x8/x8. That being said, this was not the issue I wanted to focus on. I wanted to focus on; *why is my PCIe 3.0 x16_1 (grey) running at x4, while it should run at x8?*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think he is showing you that yes, 3 cards should run gen3 8x? IDK. in your bios under NB PCIE:


This is done, but I'll go back put everything on gen3, was on auto. Then we'll see.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audorin*
> 
> It might be the best option, but the layout on the board is horrible when you want x16/x16/x8, I want x8/x8/x8 for a better layout. And as far as I've understood x8 should do the job for 980's, but I'm fairly sure x4 (which seems wrong) is bottlenecking the system, which I don't think x8/x8/x8 will do.
> 
> If you think otherwise, please give me some proof of the fact that x16/x16/x8 will do better than x8/x8/x8. That being said, this was not the issue I wanted to focus on. I wanted to focus on; *why is my PCIe 3.0 x16_1 (grey) running at x4, while it should run at x8?*
> This is done, but I'll go back put everything on gen3, was on auto. Then we'll see.


slots 1, 3 and 5?


anyway - @Silent Scone is runn9ng 3-way on that mobo.. maybe he can help?


----------



## Audorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> slots 1, 3 and 5?
> 
> 
> anyway - @Silent Scone is runn9ng 3-way on that mobo.. maybe he can help?


Hopefully he can help me.

Here is how I have set it up according to the x8 (x3) config in the manual.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audorin*
> 
> but I'm fairly sure x4 (which seems wrong) is bottlenecking the system, which I don't think x8/x8/x8 will do.


Hello

SLI requires a minimum of x8 lane allocation. At x4 there will be no bottleneck because SLI is not possible.


----------



## [email protected]

PEG power saving modes, VGA BIOS, GPU-Z updates and bent CPU socket pins spring to mind...


----------



## Silent Scone

The configuration (as per the manual) Jp has shown is the only way to run 16x16x8 on the Deluxe. I much prefer the conventional layout which is as you've shown @Audorin. There is plenty of bandwidth available in 8x configuration.

How the first card is reporting as 4x though I don't know. As above may be GPU-Z is reporting it incorrectly as does often happen, power saving or something more untoward. What are your benchmark scores looking like?

[EDIT]

Only thing I can suggest is try FM Firestrike with SLI disabled and see what graphics score you get. Should be anywhere from 15,000 to 17,000 dependant on clocks. If it's within that region or close I would ignore what GPU-Z is reporting. Ignore the overall score, the bench is super CPU Physics score biased.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2842018


----------



## Audorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The configuration (as per the manual) Jp has shown is the only way to run 16x16x8 on the Deluxe. I much prefer the conventional layout which is as you've shown @Audorin. There is plenty of bandwidth available in 8x configuration.
> 
> How the first card is reporting as 4x though I don't know. As above may be GPU-Z is reporting it incorrectly as does often happen, power saving or something more untoward. What are your benchmark scores looking like?


Thank you for getting back to me. The fact of the matter is, as stated earlier is that if it was to run on x4 it wouldn't allow SLI? But bios also states x4, and x8/x8 on the other lanes.

Just ran a regular Firestrike now. 27720 on the first run (tweaked bios on gpu).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The configuration (as per the manual) Jp has shown is the only way to run 16x16x8 on the Deluxe. I much prefer the conventional layout which is as you've shown @Audorin. There is plenty of bandwidth available in 8x configuration.
> 
> How the first card is reporting as 4x though I don't know. As above may be GPU-Z is reporting it incorrectly as does often happen, power saving or something more untoward. What are your benchmark scores looking like?
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> Only thing I can suggest is try FM Firestrike with SLI disabled and see what graphics score you get. Should be anywhere from 15,000 to 17,000 dependant on clocks. If it's within that region or close I would ignore what GPU-Z is reporting. Ignore the overall score, the bench is super CPU Physics score biased.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2842018


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6467784
Sli enabled. Bios updated and g-sync disabled. How is the score?
Is there other tricks than reducing resolution to increase 3dmark scores with a system like ours?

Thanks for the help. Seems like we agree. The x4 speed is also reported in bios, which is a bit weird. So I guess GPU-z is reading it as the bios is.


----------



## Fafner76

What does the GPU Post tool in the UEFI Bios report? If it tells the same as GPU-Z then there's definately an issue.


----------



## TK421

Run the gpu z render test


----------



## Silent Scone

His posts are under moderation as he is new. He's just showed me his 3x score, it's a little off but not drastically. The BIOS is reporting 4x as well.

I would personally clear the CMOS and start over, failing that reseat the CPU and check for bent pins in the process.

[EDIT]

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2842018/fs/4473859

Ouch, definite issue there.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> His posts are under moderation as he is new. He's just showed me his 3x score, it's a little off but not drastically. The BIOS is reporting 4x as well.
> 
> I would personally clear the CMOS and start over, failing that reseat the CPU and check for bent pins in the process.
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2842018/fs/4473859
> 
> Ouch, definite issue there.


If SLI is active, then X4 is being reported due to low power state.


----------



## Audorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If SLI is active, then X4 is being reported due to low power state.


THIS makes sense. I actually think one of my cables might be having issues. I will check this before clearing cmos.
Reason is that first time I had my system up and running only two cards were registered, then I swapped the cables around and all registered.

Do you think it can be an issue with the power supplied to the card, or the motherboard supplying the pcie lane?


----------



## [email protected]

Low power states are a feature, not an issue.


----------



## Audorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Low power states are a feature, not an issue.


So basically it is supposed to be like this? Any way of turning this off?
If you think you have an solution so they all are at x8 please share it with me.

I have cleared cmos without any luck. I won't remove the CPU yet, and when I do I rather have a new board available so that I can easily replace it if something is not working as intended. I have done some modifications to the heatsink, so I'll just have to buy another one.

Edit: Went into bios to turn on high performance. This does not change the fact that the PCie lane still posts x4 in both bios and in gpu-z.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> website prophylactics


Certain things I'd rather not do even with proper safety methods applied - I really have trust issues


----------



## Jpmboy

well - the gpu and cpu clocks in those runs are very different too. hard to compare. check with concurrent bandwidth.

concBandwidthTest.zip 5k .zip file


open a command prompt in the folder containing the exe. type "concbandwidthtest 0 1 2" (for three pcie cards, 0 1 for 2...)
x16 3.0


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audorin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Low power states are a feature, not an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically it is supposed to be like this? Any way of turning this off?
> If you think you have an solution so they all are at x8 please share it with me.
> 
> I have cleared cmos without any luck. I won't remove the CPU yet, and when I do I rather have a new board available so that I can easily replace it if something is not working as intended. I have done some modifications to the heatsink, so I'll just have to buy another one.
> 
> Edit: Went into bios to turn on high performance. This does not change the fact that the PCie lane still posts x4 in both bios and in gpu-z.
Click to expand...

Try this:


----------



## Audorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well - the gpu and cpu clocks in those runs are very different too. hard to compare. check with concurrent bandwidth.
> 
> concBandwidthTest.zip 5k .zip file
> 
> 
> open a command prompt in the folder containing the exe. type "concbandwidthtest 0 1 2" (for three pcie cards, 0 1 for 2...)
> x16 3.0


Here are the results


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Try this:


Did this before I ran the test Jpmboy told me to do.

Greatly appreciate all inputs. Thank you so far


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> Asus have old drivers.
> 
> Deluxe new Bios http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1601.zip
> 
> 1. Support ASUS USB 3.1 PCIE add-on card
> 2. Support NVMe
> 3. Enhance TPM functionality


asus changelog are really ridiculous.
It's since three bios version that they added the NVMe support.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audorin*
> 
> Here are the results
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this before I ran the test Jpmboy told me to do.
> 
> Greatly appreciate all inputs. Thank you so far


can't see the link state for device 1 (if that is the gpuZ tab with the pop-up blocking it). But device 1 is half .. what ever the other two are.









looks like 8x/4x/8x to me if all are gen3


----------



## RyuConnor

Isn't there some BIOS setting that redirects 4 of the PCIe lanes into the M.2 slot?

Seems that's worth double checking.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audorin*
> 
> So basically it is supposed to be like this? Any way of turning this off?
> If you think you have an solution so they all are at x8 please share it with me.
> 
> I have cleared cmos without any luck. I won't remove the CPU yet, and when I do I rather have a new board available so that I can easily replace it if something is not working as intended. I have done some modifications to the heatsink, so I'll just have to buy another one.
> 
> Edit: Went into bios to turn on high performance. This does not change the fact that the PCie lane still posts x4 in both bios and in gpu-z.


On my deluxe there is an option to choose if use PCI Gen 3,
if I choose PCI Gen 3 I get PCI Exp 3.0 16x on both cards.


----------



## Silent Scone

Sorry he's not taken his meds yet. Podi this way, we'll play that night garden tape you like.


----------



## Silent Scone

Just in case this hasn't been covered (sorry I'm pilled up have some nasty virus, probably Ebola or something minor)

Under GPU post, Slot 5 is set to x4 and all three cards show as running native 8x. In case you haven't checked this beyond the power link state setting.


----------



## Jpmboy

get well soon.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just in case this hasn't been covered (sorry I'm pilled up have some nasty virus, probably Ebola or something minor)
> 
> Under GPU post, Slot 5 is set to x4 and all three cards show as running native 8x. In case you haven't checked this beyond the power link state setting.


I thought Kaspersky took care of that stuff ...

Get well!


----------



## Audorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Isn't there some BIOS setting that redirects 4 of the PCIe lanes into the M.2 slot?
> 
> Seems that's worth double checking.


This is done. Also that feature is is for PCIe lane 5, not 1 as is the issue in this case. I believe that is the fact at least,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> On my deluxe there is an option to choose if use PCI Gen 3,
> if I choose PCI Gen 3 I get PCI Exp 3.0 16x on both cards.


This has be done with no effect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just in case this hasn't been covered (sorry I'm pilled up have some nasty virus, probably Ebola or something minor)
> 
> Under GPU post, Slot 5 is set to x4 and all three cards show as running native 8x. In case you haven't checked this beyond the power link state setting.


This is also checked on/off several times.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audorin*
> 
> This is done. Also that feature is is for PCIe lane 5, not 1 as is the issue in this case. I believe that is the fact at least,
> This has be done with no effect.
> This is also checked on/off several times.


can you please fill out rigbuilder (top right of every page) and add your rig to your sig block? Scrolling back to find your kit is not ... facilitating.


----------



## Audorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can you please fill out rigbuilder (top right of every page) and add your rig to your sig block? Scrolling back to find your kit is not ... facilitating.


Done I think? I'm new around here so I'm not 100% sure if I just forfilled your wish or not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audorin*
> 
> Done I think? I'm new around here so I'm not 100% sure if I just forfilled your wish or not.


thanks! So the current sit is that the middle card is reporting gen3x4? Can you open 3 instances of gpuZ and leave them on the main tab and then run a load on all three cards? Like a windowed firestrike (if you have a license, just do a custom run of graphics test 1) so that we can see the 3 gpuZ instances while the bench is running? if yes, while running, hit prtScrn on your keyboard and then paste into paint. save as a jpeg and post that screenshot.


----------



## Audorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks! So the current sit is that the middle card is reporting gen3x4? Can you open 3 instances of gpuZ and leave them on the main tab and then run a load on all three cards? Like a windowed firestrike (if you have a license, just do a custom run of graphics test 1) so that we can see the 3 gpuZ instances while the bench is running? if yes, while running, hit prtScrn on your keyboard and then paste into paint. save as a jpeg and post that screenshot.


Have license and this can be done tomorrow. BIOS and GPU-Z states it is PCIe lane number one (closest to CPU) that is running at x4. The single firestrike test earlier was done on the x4 lane.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audorin*
> 
> Have license and this can be done tomorrow. BIOS and GPU-Z states it is PCIe lane number one (closest to CPU) that is running at x4. The single firestrike test earlier was done on the x4 lane.


yeah, that's what you said.. but it seems to be in conflict with the concbandwidth data. Where in bios are your seeing x4 for the card in PCIE lane 1 (which is lane "0")?


----------



## 0utsider

Anyone experiencing issues with latest 1402 BIOS upgrade for X99-A? (X-99A+5820k)

I upgraded to the latest version just a couple days ago and i had at least 5 system freezes and halts including a blue screen, even running an "optimized defaults" OC profile.

Since that i was running 1004 without such problems.For what you know, is it possibile to downgrade to previous releases or are there any constraints against it?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Silent Scone

Deluxe here but haven't flashed to very latest build. Did you make sure to make note of all your daily OC settings before flashing? I very much doubt it is something in the build itself. When running optimised defaults are you running the memory at 2133?


----------



## moorhen2

Silent S, hows the "man flu", had it for the past 2 weeks myself, gets harder to shift when you get older mate, lol.


----------



## 0utsider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Deluxe here but haven't flashed to very latest build. Did you make sure to make note of all your daily OC settings before flashing? I very much doubt it is something in the build itself. When running optimised defaults are you running the memory at 2133?


I didn't take notice of OC settings before flashing before i was already running "optimized defaults".
XMP was disabled, so the RAM was running at stock speeds. The RAM is "D4 2666 16GB C16 Corsair Ven kit [CMK16GX4M4A2666C16]".

Never had issues with 1004 since this upgrade. In the while between 1004 and 1204 i had to format PC and the reinstall the whole o.s. (w7 ultimate) and all the programs. I flashed the bios from BIOS using the integrated EZ tool. I'll try to flash it again via USB (usign the back ROM reset button and the green dedicated usb port) and install again the os.. I think that during the many freezes something on HD has been corrupted.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0utsider*
> 
> I didn't take notice of OC settings before flashing before i was already running "optimized defaults".
> XMP was disabled, so the RAM was running at stock speeds. The RAM is "D4 2666 16GB C16 Corsair Ven kit [CMK16GX4M4A2666C16]".
> 
> Never had issues with 1004 since this upgrade. In the while between 1004 and 1204 i had to format PC and the reinstall the whole o.s. (w7 ultimate) and all the programs. I flashed the bios from BIOS using the integrated EZ tool. I'll try to flash it again via USB (usign the back ROM reset button and the green dedicated usb port) and install again the os.. I think that during the many freezes something on HD has been corrupted.


Any chance you can upload the mini dump of the BSOD?

[EDIT] Sorry, you've formatted so probably don't have any of the mini dumps. If you get any stop errors again let us know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Silent S, hows the "man flu", had it for the past 2 weeks myself, gets harder to shift when you get older mate, lol.


Terrible, possibly dying (exaggeration pending)


----------



## 0utsider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Any chance you can upload the mini dump of the BSOD?
> Terrible, possibly dying (exaggeration pending)


Yes, i can try tonight. What your case of BSOD? When does it occurs?
Mine is a workstation used for 3d rendering, so for working purposes, and it happens during heavy load while rendering.


----------



## Silent Scone

huh? Sorry I don't understand the question. I don't have any BSODs lol. If it's happening when doing heavy rendering then it most likely is instability, if at the very least you can give us the stop code it might give an indication as to what isn't stable. Also if you could fill out rig builder that would be great.


----------



## 0utsider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> huh? Sorry I don't understand the question. I don't have any BSODs lol. If it's happening when doing heavy rendering then it most likely is instability, if at the very least you can give us the stop code it might give an indication as to what isn't stable. Also if you could fill out rig builder that would be great.


Sorry i misunderstood that you were having the same issues as me.
I'll post the minidump and rig config asap.

Thanks for your attention.


----------



## Audorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks! So the current sit is that the middle card is reporting gen3x4? Can you open 3 instances of gpuZ and leave them on the main tab and then run a load on all three cards? Like a windowed firestrike (if you have a license, just do a custom run of graphics test 1) so that we can see the 3 gpuZ instances while the bench is running? if yes, while running, hit prtScrn on your keyboard and then paste into paint. save as a jpeg and post that screenshot.


All right mate. I have done some testing. I hope the filename on all files makes sense. Basically tested all scenarios in 4k firestrike (windowed mode) with sli on/off, on each individual card by the only monitor to the card with displayport. When doing this I took a picture during test with the first page of GPU-Z (front) up, and then a second picture during the same test with the sensor page up on GPU-Z. Just so I could give as much information as possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, that's what you said.. but it seems to be in conflict with the concbandwidth data. Where in bios are your seeing x4 for the card in PCIE lane 1 (which is lane "0")?


I think we are both right in a sense. I just noticed under all the the testing, while reactivating SLI again that the x4 now seems to be the case for the 2nd card as you stated. Which was not the case when I first started the PC, and the first pictures may point that out. The GPU-Z pictures are lined up from top to bottom in the order you find them in the drop down menu in GPU-Z, and how the cards list them self in hardware monitor as well (top to bottom / 1-3).

Here are the pictures from all tests. Feel free to ask me any questions here or in a PM.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4iiwdk8lpgic0h2/bus%20interface%20tests.zip?dl=0

Edit:
WOW! Just noticed something. When I take out my displayport cable and add it into another card other than the one on top, another card gets the reduced PCIe lane speed. Now the card on top has x8, while one of the two others have. This was done in non-SLI. It makes little sense since the bandwithtests clearly states that there is something going on with the mobo+gpu communication. It can be as simple as the system re-arranging the cards, but surely didn't look like it.


----------



## Fafner76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Deluxe here but haven't flashed to very latest build. Did you make sure to make note of all your daily OC settings before flashing? I very much doubt it is something in the build itself. When running optimised defaults are you running the memory at 2133?


I have, but haven't noticed anything particular, for the better or for the worst.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audorin*
> 
> All right mate. I have done some testing. I hope the filename on all files makes sense. Basically tested all scenarios in 4k firestrike (windowed mode) with sli on/off, on each individual card by the only monitor to the card with displayport. When doing this I took a picture during test with the first page of GPU-Z (front) up, and then a second picture during the same test with the sensor page up on GPU-Z. Just so I could give as much information as possible.
> I think we are both right in a sense. I just noticed under all the the testing, while reactivating SLI again that the x4 now seems to be the case for the 2nd card as you stated. Which was not the case when I first started the PC, and the first pictures may point that out. The GPU-Z pictures are lined up from top to bottom in the order you find them in the drop down menu in GPU-Z, and how the cards list them self in hardware monitor as well (top to bottom / 1-3).
> 
> Here are the pictures from all tests. Feel free to ask me any questions here or in a PM.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4iiwdk8lpgic0h2/bus%20interface%20tests.zip?dl=0
> 
> Edit:
> WOW! Just noticed something. *When I take out my displayport cable and add it into another card other than the one on top, another card gets the reduced PCIe lane speed*. Now the card on top has x8, while one of the two others have. This was done in non-SLI. It makes little sense since the bandwithtests clearly states that there is something going on with the mobo+gpu communication. It can be as simple as the system re-arranging the cards, but surely didn't look like it.


sorry bro - I don't do dropbox, just zip the pack and upload it to OCN directly. with gpuZ the card order in the drop down list is inconsistent and I would not use this in determining slot# unless you are really attentive to the drop-down box. Do you have another DP cable? if you can please show a bandwidth test with the DP cable in card 2.


----------



## Audorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry bro - I don't do dropbox, just zip the pack and upload it to OCN directly. with gpuZ the card order in the drop down list is inconsistent and I would not use this in determining slot# unless you are really attentive to the drop-down box. Do you have another DP cable? if you can please show a bandwidth test with the DP cable in card 2.


I would, but to keep the resolutions on the pictures (which was needed), I was over the 5mb cap on the service you describe. I will see what I find later and check out. (stores here in Norway is closed due to holidays, so I will have to come up with something in my storage area.

If you link me a service you have no issues with that take over 30mb files I can of course do this. The dropbox link I linked you requires zero login, but I guess you are just not using them at all - I'll respect that.


----------



## 0utsider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fafner76*
> 
> I have, but haven't noticed anything particular, for the better or for the worst.


How did you flash the new BIOS? Did you use the EZ utility or the ROM flashback button/usb?


----------



## Fafner76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0utsider*
> 
> How did you flash the new BIOS? Did you use the EZ utility or the ROM flashback button/usb?


I used the EZ utility. Already performed 3 updates that way, no issues.


----------



## Audorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry bro - I don't do dropbox, just zip the pack and upload it to OCN directly. with gpuZ the card order in the drop down list is inconsistent and I would not use this in determining slot# unless you are really attentive to the drop-down box. Do you have another DP cable? if you can please show a bandwidth test with the DP cable in card 2.


Alright, got a way to please you I believe. Thank you for making it easy for me























Card1nonSLIfront.zip 3357k .zip file


Card1nonSLI.zip 3394k .zip file


Card2nonSLIfront.zip 3055k .zip file


Card2nonSLI.zip 3135k .zip file


Card3nonSLIfront.zip 2874k .zip file


Card3nonSLI.zip 3237k .zip file


SLIfront.zip 3523k .zip file


SLI.zip 3280k .zip file


BandwithTestfront.zip 2691k .zip file


BandwithTest.zip 2641k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audorin*
> 
> I would, but to keep the resolutions on the pictures (which was needed), I was over the 5mb cap on the service you describe. I will see what I find later and check out. (stores here in Norway is closed due to holidays, so I will have to come up with something in my storage area.
> 
> If you link me a service you have no issues with that take over 30mb files I can of course do this. The dropbox link I linked you requires zero login, but I guess you are just not using them at all - I'll respect that.


dropbox won't let me download the pics without setting up an account








jpeg or png?. convert to jpeg if the files are png, higher compression with jpeg.

or - you can always break it up into smaller packs. Did you actually take camera shots or just hit "prnt screen" and paste into Paint?

oops.

no doubt your middle card is running x4. Assuming you checked all the options Raja recommended, cleared any overclocks on the cards and cpu/mobo (eg, do a clrcmos) and if it is still x4 when running completely stock settings -
I think you mentioned moving the cards (physically) around and that any card in that slot is x4? if yes, and no bent pins or power save modes - I'd have to call it a bad slot (which is pretty unusual that it's working at x4 only - this really sounds like a cpu mount issue). Check that your cpu block is not tightened too much.

also - use jpeg files. MUCH smaller with ~ same resolution for this purpose.


----------



## Audorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dropbox won't let me download the pics without setting up an account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpeg or png?. convert to jpeg if the files are png, higher compression with jpeg.
> 
> or - you can always break it up into smaller packs. Did you actually take camera shots or just hit "prnt screen" and paste into Paint?
> 
> oops.


Ah forgive me. Never saw that message either

Print screen and saved into paint, default was png I guess. It's holiday here so my office at home is crowded with people and animals, so I was rushing it a bit too much.

All should be fine now at least







They are Png, but I just divided them up individually for more freedom








Sorry about my statement about dropbox. I tried logging out to download the file, I never realized it forced you to login after clicking "download"









Edit: Please let me know if there is anything else I can supply you with?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Check that your cpu block is not tightened too much.


Hello

Also check for proper board mounting to the case.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audorin*
> 
> ...
> Print screen and saved into paint, default was png I guess. It's holiday here so my office at home is crowded with people and animals, so I was rushing it a bit too much.
> ...


Default print screen in Windows is huge bitmaps







...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fafner76*
> 
> I used the EZ utility. Already performed 3 updates that way, no issues.


I'd never had a problem using EZ Flash until 1402 - if you read back a few pages you'll see what happened this time. No errors flashing but strange behavior.

Use the USB Flashback to re-flash and see if it solves your problem - it did for me. I'm always using USB Flashback from now on.


----------



## Audorin

I will dissemble the motherboard/cpu/gpu's to see if we can get to the bottom of this when I get the time. I'll post back my findings.
Thank you all for contribution and trying to narrow down the issue with me. I could of course let this just stay as it is, but I want the rig to work 100% when I've first poured money into this rig. I'm not sure on how much this issue holds back the SLI configuration, but seems to be a little at least.

Cheers!


----------



## 0utsider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fafner76*
> 
> I have, but haven't noticed anything particular, for the better or for the worst.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Any chance you can upload the mini dump of the BSOD?
> 
> [EDIT] Sorry, you've formatted so probably don't have any of the mini dumps. If you get any stop errors again let us know
> Terrible, possibly dying (exaggeration pending)


I've formatted the PC about 3 weeks ago but i began having BSOD only after BIOS upgrade, from 1004 to 1204.
By the way this is the minidump of yesterday evening when i had the latest crash/BSOD.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4kiSafekpvcRzJxQ0phX2JmT0E/view?usp=sharing

Checking it with BluescreenViewer, this was the blue screen message:
A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: ntoskrnl.exe

DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x000000c5 (0x000000030000006f, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000,
0xfffff8000300a9cc)

*** ntoskrnl.exe - Address 0xfffff80002ed3ec0 base at 0xfffff80002e5f000 DateStamp
0x54d0317d

Hardware:
CPU: 5820k
MB: Asus X99-A
RAM: D4 2666 16GB C16 Corsair Ven kit [CMK16GX4M4A2666C16]
CPUCooler: Scythe Mugen 4 (double FAN)
Main HD: Samsung Evo 840 SSD 256GB
Sec HD: Seagate 1TB
VideoCard: Asus GTX970 Strix OC Edition
Supply: Corsair 630W (modular)


----------



## [email protected]

Set the memory to 2133 default and see if it still happens. If it does not you will need to adjust some voltages for xmp. 2666 is an overclocked config.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0utsider*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've formatted the PC about 3 weeks ago but i began having BSOD only after BIOS upgrade, from 1004 to 1204.
> By the way this is the minidump of yesterday evening when i had the latest crash/BSOD.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4kiSafekpvcRzJxQ0phX2JmT0E/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Checking it with BluescreenViewer, this was the blue screen message:
> A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
> to your computer.
> 
> The problem seems to be caused by the following file: ntoskrnl.exe
> 
> DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL
> 
> If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
> restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
> these steps:
> 
> Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
> If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
> for any Windows updates you might need.
> 
> If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
> or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
> If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
> your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
> select Safe Mode.
> 
> Technical Information:
> 
> *** STOP: 0x000000c5 (0x000000030000006f, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000,
> 0xfffff8000300a9cc)
> 
> *** ntoskrnl.exe - Address 0xfffff80002ed3ec0 base at 0xfffff80002e5f000 DateStamp
> 0x54d0317d
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware:
> CPU: 5820k
> MB: Asus X99-A
> RAM: D4 2666 16GB C16 Corsair Ven kit [CMK16GX4M4A2666C16]
> CPUCooler: Scythe Mugen 4 (double FAN)
> Main HD: Samsung Evo 840 SSD 256GB
> Sec HD: Seagate 1TB
> VideoCard: Asus GTX970 Strix OC Edition
> Supply: Corsair 630W (modular)


NT OS kernel is just the last thing to fall over,
this bugcheck can be a video driver problem. (unless you installed some other peripheral in the 3 weeks?).

does this happen while gaming or during any other gpu load? try a clean install of the video drivers... sweep clean with Display Driver Uninstaller 14.1 before.


----------



## 0utsider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Set the memory to 2133 default and see if it still happens. If it does not you will need to adjust some voltages for xmp. 2666 is an overclocked config.


Thanks.
I'm running optimized settings and XMP is disabled so i'm expecting that mem is running at stock speeds already, isn't it?


----------



## [email protected]

Yes it will be.

In that case, check basic things like removing memory modules to see if one is faulty, and then take the same actions with other removable peripherals to see if something is causing it.


----------



## 0utsider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NT OS kernel is just the last thing to fall over,
> this bugcheck can be a video driver problem. (unless you installed some other peripheral in the 3 weeks?).
> 
> does this happen while gaming or during any other gpu load? try a clean install of the video drivers... sweep clean with Display Driver Uninstaller 14.1 before.


I didn't install new hardware in the past 3 weeks. The only thing i did was updating video drivers.
The BSOD occured under heavy CPU load. The workstation is used for 3d rendering, so it's usually under heavy loads for hours.
I don't use GPU for rendering.
I don't play games on this workstation.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0utsider*
> 
> I didn't install new hardware in the past 3 weeks. The only thing i did was updating video drivers.
> The BSOD occured under heavy CPU load. The workstation is used for 3d rendering, so it's usually under heavy loads for hours.
> I don't use GPU for rendering.
> I don't play games on this workstation.


as Raja said - check the ram, but:
video driver update? Try a clean install AFTER cleaning out the registry with DDU 14.1.


----------



## 0utsider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> as Raja said - check the ram, but:
> video driver update? Try a clean install AFTER cleaning out the registry with DDU 14.1.


Sorry, what's DDU 14.1? I usually use Revo.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0utsider*
> 
> Sorry, what's DDU 14.1? I usually use Revo.


display driver uninstaler

DDUv14.1.0.0.zip 1072k .zip file


----------



## 0utsider

Ok, thank you.
I did it. Now i'm running the previous driver version. Doing right know a rendering...i'll let you know.

Noticing right now using AI suite tools that even if CPU target freq in turbo mode is set to 3.6, only two of the cores have multiplier of 36. The others run at 3.4GHz. I remember that with 1004 all were always running at 3.6 in turbo mode. Do you know why?


----------



## digix

Sorry, on the site Asus drivers intel proposed are Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver software V13.1.0.1058, some of you managed to install the version tells me that is not supported, because they are strange special chipset for x99 Intel Rapid Storage Technology Version 13.6. 0.1002,
while other precedents are not listed as compatible by intel chipset for x99?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> Sorry, on the site Asus drivers intel proposed are Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver software V13.1.0.1058, some of you managed to install the version tells me that is not supported, because they are strange special chipset for x99 Intel Rapid Storage Technology Version 13.6. 0.1002,
> while other precedents are not listed as compatible by intel chipset for x99?


I updated from 13.2.4.1000 to 13.6. 0.1002 with no problems.


----------



## digix

but you did the installation with the executable SetupRST.exe from intel site and me says unsupported platform or you went in the system devices and device drivers and have updated the Intel(R) 9 Series Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller or Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset sSATA AHCI Controller - 8D62 with the file f6flpy-x64.zip?
But even in this case gives me a message you should not install this device windows may be unstable or not restart


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> but you did the installation with the executable SetupRST.exe from intel site and me says unsupported platform or you went in the system devices and device drivers and have updated the Intel(R) 9 Series Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller or Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset sSATA AHCI Controller - 8D62 with the file f6flpy-x64.zip?
> But even in this case gives me a message you should not install this device windows may be unstable or not restart


frankly, unless you are running a raid, IRST causes more bugchecks at seven and eightforums than you'd think. Load it only if you need it IMO.


----------



## digix

*frankly, unless you are running a raid, IRST causes more bugchecks at seven and eightforums than you'd think. Load it only if you need it IMO.*

but because the previous version V13.1.0.1058
does not even wanting to raid? then there would be advantages to update but even problems?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> frankly, unless you are running a raid, IRST causes more bugchecks at seven and eightforums than you'd think. Load it only if you need it IMO.


I've never had any problems with the RST, interesting. Wonder what is causing them problems. I also installed chipset v10.0.20 back when I first got the MB. I do have two raid systems on the Intel controller.


----------



## Praz

Hello

If not using RAID don't install the IRST package. If you are wanting the Intel SATA controller driver instead of the default Microsoft driver update using the F6 drivers through Device Manager.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If not using RAID don't install the IRST package. If you are wanting the Intel SATA controller driver instead of the default Microsoft driver update using the F6 drivers through Device Manager.


^^ this


----------



## digix

hello
thanks for your answers
but then if you do not use the raid and want to use the intel driver are great drivers that I installed from the site asus V13.1.0.1058?
I thought the new ones go better for x99
but with F6 mean at boot if you want to upgrade to version 13.6. 0.1002 but if you already have the operating system loaded must first uninstall the old and then restart with F6?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> but if you already have the operating system loaded must first uninstall the old and then restart with F6?


Hello

No. Through Device Manager as I previously wrote.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> update using the F6 drivers through Device Manager.


----------



## digix

sorry but I do not understand in the device manager if I press F6 nothing happens
where I have to be positioned to press F6?


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've never had any problems with the RST, interesting. Wonder what is causing them problems. I also installed chipset v10.0.20 back when I first got the MB. I do have two raid systems on the Intel controller.


Intel doesn't hide their flaws with their drivers. They have a full and complete change log for the RST drivers on their website. It's filled to the brim with kernel panic fixes.

Here's a small taste from an older 2013 revision of the RST driver. If I dig up the new change logs, things won't be different.
Quote:


> Intel RST Version:12.5.0.1066, Released: 3/22/2013
> Intel RST Version: 12.5.0.1064
> 
> Resolved Issues
> 
> 4628805 SSHD: BSOD when loading RST driver on Win7 system
> 4627886 BSOD during hybrid sleep cycle with SRT enabled + SD Media card
> 4628338 Attaching SSHD while system is in hibernation induces DPC Watchdog violation BSOD upon resume
> 4161045 System Black Screen happened during S4 Longrun on Samsung PM830 128GB SSD
> 4628018 BSOD 0x7E occurs when Liteon LCS-256M6S SSD is used in SRT configuration
> 4628123 BSOD occurred while the recovery disk with password protected is plugged-in in RRT mode
> 4628214 BSOD at S3/resume with Intel Cherryville SSD
> 4627964 WHQL: 0xD1 BSOD during Disk Stress / Disk Verification (BLOCKING)
> 4628015 System BSOD 7B on boot on WTM when RTD3 is enabled


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> sorry but I do not understand in the device manager if I press F6 nothing happens
> where I have to be positioned to press F6?


use the drivers that you would load at windows initialization (using F6), but this time use the "update Driver" button on the driver tab under Properties for the specific disk(s) . Are you running a raid array currently? If not, just uninstall IRST and windows will use the native drivers for your ACHI disks.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> hello
> thanks for your answers
> but then if you do not use the raid and want to use the intel driver are great drivers that I installed from the site asus V13.1.0.1058?
> I thought the new ones go better for x99
> but with F6 mean at boot if you want to upgrade to version 13.6. 0.1002 but if you already have the operating system loaded must first uninstall the old and then restart with F6?


I just run the new RST install over the current installed version and it works fine for me. All I can say is in the many years I've been using several Intel MBs I never had an error from the RST driver or application, which I use to manage the cache buffer.

I guess I'm a lucky dude







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I just run the new RST install over the current installed version and it works fine for me. All I can say is in the many years I've been using several Intel MBs I never had an error from the RST driver or application, which I use to manage the cache buffer.
> 
> I guess I'm a lucky dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


nah man,. it's a good program if you are running raid. I have it on two other rigs, but not on any rigs not running raid. Thing is, many times it is hard to finger IRST as the culprit without digging into the dump file.


----------



## digix

hello
but I was wondering this:
Having said that I do not use the raid, but since the drivers on site asus
according to Intel are not listed as compatible to the x99 chipset
(Probably modified by Asus?)
how did you update the motherboard with the installation setut rSt this
link https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24779/Intel-Rapid-Storage-Technology-Intel-RST-RAID-Driver
or if the driver is loaded devices use the update Driverbutton card driver under the Intel (R) 9 Series Chipset Family SATA AHCI controller using f6flpy-x64.zip folder
and taking which of the two files within iaAHCIC or iaStorAC or none of these procedures?
thanks for your attention


----------



## Jpmboy

I'm not sure I understand what you are saying.
If you are not running a raid array just uninstall IRST, windows will load the driver(s) you need automatically


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm not sure I understand what you are saying.
> If you are not running a raid array just uninstall IRST, windows will load the driver(s) you need automatically


That amazed me with Win 8. When I first got my X99-A just for the heck I booted my Maximus V Extreme-tailored Windows expecting a mess of driver not found messages and a crippled system, and instead I got "Installing drivers, please wait" and a fully functional OS! Which then proceeded to let me know it wasn't happy with my activation status, lol. The phone call activation procedure took care of that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> That amazed me with Win 8. When I first got my X99-A just for the heck I booted my Maximus V Extreme-tailored Windows expecting a mess of driver not found messages and a crippled system, and instead I got *"Installing drivers, please wait"* and a fully functional OS! Which then proceeded to let me know it wasn't happy with my activation status, lol. The phone call activation procedure took care of that.


lol - good and bad, sometimes that scares the beegesus outta me.







Once "in".. set this to "with my permission only"


----------



## digix

hello jpm boy, sorry but I do not understand what you say
which driver you have installed?
in system devices under the heading ide ata / atapi
I see two entries:
1) intel 9 series chipset family intel sata ahci controller
2) intel C610 series intel x99 chipset ssata ahci controller-8d62
-if you select the first you can go and choose:
1) controller ahci sata standard
2) intel 9 series chipset family intel sata ahci controller (which is what I have selected and activated)
2) intel c610 series intel x99 chipset 6 port sata ahci controller - 8d02
-if you select the second can go ahead and choose:
1) controller ahci sata standard
2) c610 series intel x99 chipset xed ahci controller - 8d62
what you see and you have uploaded these on your system?


----------



## DELA360

when i ordered my parts from newegg they sent me an extra pack of RAM lol not a small gift i added it since i figured i wont be going inside my machine that often so basically will this hinder my OC Capabilitys
i7 5930k @ 3.50GHz 32.0GB 4x8 Gskill ddr4 3000mhz ram

the only stable oc i could hit was 4.1ghz and 3200mhz on ram im new to overclocking so im using the asus easy bios features but im also going thru this entire thread for some good settings im gonna try page one now thanks in advance hope everyone loving the x99 like i am what a difference =)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> hello jpm boy, sorry but I do not understand what you say
> which driver you have installed?
> in system devices under the heading ide ata / atapi
> I see two entries:
> 1) intel 9 series chipset family intel sata ahci controller
> 2) intel C610 series intel x99 chipset ssata ahci controller-8d62
> -if you select the first you can go and choose:
> 1) controller ahci sata standard
> 2) intel 9 series chipset family intel sata ahci controller (which is what I have selected and activated)
> 2) intel c610 series intel x99 chipset 6 port sata ahci controller - 8d02
> -if you select the second can go ahead and choose:
> 1) controller ahci sata standard
> 2) c610 series intel x99 chipset xed ahci controller - 8d62
> what you see and you have uploaded these on your system?


It is simple: uninstall Intel rapid storage technology. Windows will install the controller and drivers. Maybe pictures are better since there seems to be a language barrier:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Read:
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/wiki/windows_7-hardware/uninstalling-the-intelr-rapid-storage-technology/e3c4b6d6-56ba-4ac5-be50-89843c9d9b22


----------



## iBored

Hey guys, I've got a pop up saying I have insufficient USB resources. What's up with that?
Windows 8.1 here. Never had that problem before. Any solutions?


----------



## digix

no excuse I do not want to remove the driver that works on my system even better than microsoft ahci, I am wondering why I can not upgrade from version
13.1.0.1058 version 13.6. 0.1002 because it gives me a message unsupported platform whom he succeeded as he did?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> no excuse I do not want to remove the driver that works on my system even better than microsoft ahci, I am wondering why I can not upgrade from version
> 13.1.0.1058 version 13.6. 0.1002 because it gives me a message unsupported platform whom he succeeded as he did?


cool. not sure IRST "works better" than the MS driver (in fact - i know it does not).


----------



## ravenrocha

Hi,

I was trying to use the internal bluetooth but after installing the drivers from ASUS site, it cant detect any bluetooth device when I scan. Do I need to install the WIFI antenna? Is there any internal bluetooth anntena?

Thanks


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I was trying to use the internal bluetooth but after installing the drivers from ASUS site, it cant detect any bluetooth device when I scan. Do I need to install the WIFI antenna? Is there any internal bluetooth anntena?
> 
> Thanks


Hello

Connect the antenna.


----------



## ravenrocha

But which Antenna? The Wifi antenna? Or there is other antenna for Bluetooth?

Thanks


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> But which Antenna? The Wifi antenna? Or there is other antenna for Bluetooth?
> 
> Thanks


It's the same antenna.


----------



## jon6113

So when I am in Adaptive or Offset Mode, and my Power Option is set to High Performance, my PC runs well. When I switch to Balanced power option, my PC freezes almost immediately after choosing Balanced in the Power Options menu.

This happens Overclocked and when settings are at default. This doesn't happen in Manual Mode, only Adaptive and Offset.

I am using 1.33v in Manual, and 1.33v in Total Adaptive Voltage (I have tried 1.33v with Auto offset, 1.23v with .1v offset, 1.28v with .05v offset)

Any ideas?


----------



## C3321J6

X99-PRO BIOS 1501 out
Improve system stability


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> So when I am in Adaptive or Offset Mode, and my Power Option is set to High Performance, my PC runs well. When I switch to Balanced power option, my PC freezes almost immediately after choosing Balanced in the Power Options menu.
> 
> This happens Overclocked and when settings are at default. This doesn't happen in Manual Mode, only Adaptive and Offset.
> 
> I am using 1.33v in Manual, and 1.33v in Total Adaptive Voltage (I have tried 1.33v with Auto offset, 1.23v with .1v offset, 1.28v with .05v offset)
> 
> Any ideas?


strap 100 and cache is not set as adaptive - right?


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> strap 100 and cache is not set as adaptive - right?


Correct. I am on strap 100, cache is manual. Everytime I select Balanced or Power Saver, my PC instantly freezes. I am only operational in High Performance mode.


----------



## [email protected]

The offset or adaptive voltage being "applied" may have been set wrong.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The offset or adaptive voltage being "applied" may have been set wrong.


I get the same problem even in Manual Mode. When Power Option is set to High Performance, everything is fine. If I change the "Minimum Processor State" to anything other than 100%, the system freezes immediately when the core speed downclocks.

Just a note: This problem seems to have occurred since I flashed my BIOS to 1601 from 1502.


----------



## Silent Scone

What are your c-state settings? I doubt its anything to do with the build


----------



## [email protected]

If C-states are causing an issue even at complete stock settings (DRAM at 2133), then would also debug attached storage drives in case one of them is causing issue with any low power flags. After that check USB devices then GPUs.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

.... Went for the bios 0606 or something to the newest 1010 something for my Asus X99-E WS.. The system is unstable now.. i could run 4.625Ghz 1.241V on the older bios, now i need much more, have really testet as i get Whea error when benchmarking.. Can i easy fix it just by downloading the old 0606 bios and get it rooling?

Making me upset.. this motherboard is so expensive and cant release a stable bios for it.. :/

Hoping for help, Cheers!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> .... Went for the bios 0606 or something to the newest 1010 something for my Asus X99-E WS.. The system is unstable now.. i could run 4.625Ghz 1.241V on the older bios, now i need much more, have really testet as i get Whea error when benchmarking.. Can i easy fix it just by downloading the old 0606 bios and get it rooling?
> 
> Making me upset.. this motherboard is so expensive and cant release a stable bios for it.. :/
> 
> Hoping for help, Cheers!


Please make sure you screen dump every BIOS page for your regular OC profile before you flash to make sure you are running the same settings in future


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What are your c-state settings? I doubt its anything to do with the build


C States have been on Auto.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If C-states are causing an issue even at complete stock settings (DRAM at 2133), then would also debug attached storage drives in case one of them is causing issue with any low power flags. After that check USB devices then GPUs.


How do I check these other devices in relation to my Minimum Processor State issue? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

I'd probably start with the Sandforce SSD - unplug it on the current install, or if that is not possible, try a debug install without that drive involved. If the hotplug setting is available, try that as well.

Other than that you're just going to have to try removing devices in a logical manner to find out where the issue is coming from. If you're seeing any BSODs, might be worth listing those, too.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'd probably start with the Sandforce SSD - unplug it on the current install, or if that is not possible, try a debug install without that drive involved. If the hotplug setting is available, try that as well.
> 
> Other than that you're just going to have to try removing devices in a logical manner to find out where the issue is coming from. If you're seeing any BSODs, might be worth listing those, too.


OK, will do. I haven't had any BSODs. They are just freezes, and nothing is reported in Event Viewer.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> OK, will do. I haven't had any BSODs. They are just freezes, and nothing is reported in Event Viewer.


When I've had freezes I usually get them from unstable cache settings, but of course ymmv ...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> OK, will do. I haven't had any BSODs. They are just freezes, and nothing is reported in Event Viewer.
> 
> 
> 
> When I've had freezes I usually get them from unstable cache settings, but of course ymmv ...
Click to expand...

Me too

in my brief experience:
vcore=BSOD; watchdog timer, WHEA
cache=system lock
vccin=boot failure no bios splash
ram=boot failure w/ RAM LED or BSOD; page file, IRQ

This is a very short list, and certainly subject to omissions. Just my observations thus far since February.


----------



## TK421

Sometimes my system fails to start, I think I need more voltage but not really sure what happened.

5820K 4.2 @1.189 volt, +150 on system agent
memory 1.28 volt 2600 16-16-16-36-1T 16GB

Adaptive voltage is OFF and c-states disabled


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Sometimes my system fails to start, I think I need more voltage but not really sure what happened.
> 
> 5820K 4.2 @1.189 volt, +150 on system agent
> memory 1.28 volt 2600 16-16-16-36-1T 16GB
> 
> Adaptive voltage is OFF and c-states disabled


POST failure or...? Need a little more info


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> POST failure or...? Need a little more info


If I press the power button it starts for awhile then shuts off a couple times before starting.

It gets stuck on code bF sometimes.

If it starts from a cold boot it's mainly luck. Though I can restart/sleep normally.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> POST failure or...? Need a little more info
> 
> 
> 
> If I press the power button it starts for awhile then shuts off a couple times before starting.
> 
> It gets stuck on code bF sometimes.
> 
> If it starts from a cold boot it's mainly luck. Though I can restart/sleep normally.
Click to expand...

That sounds like you're failing memory training.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> If I press the power button it starts for awhile then shuts off a couple times before starting.
> 
> It gets stuck on code bF sometimes.
> 
> If it starts from a cold boot it's mainly luck. Though I can restart/sleep normally.


two things can fix the bf post hang:

1) increase VSA slightly or
2)Boost training voltage: set memory training voltage 25-50mV higher and set eventual vdimm to what is stable once post/boot completes. I have this set at 1.40V training, 1.380V eventual for 3333. 3200 is straight 1.38V.


----------



## Audorin

I have both a Asus Rampage V and a Asus Deluxe x99, and both of them seems to live their own life when it comes to boot-up. (not necessarily overclocked).
Only thing that comes to mind that can effect this outside of the board it self must be the 3000mhz Hyper-X modules.


----------



## [email protected]

Usually this type of issue is memory related - probably needs some voltage tuning on your side to dial it out.


----------



## jon6113

At 4.6 core adaptive / 4.2 cache manual (16 min, 42 max), things are good. When I go to 4.6 core adaptive / 4.3 cache manual (16 min, 43 max), the system will randomly shut off. No freeze or BSOD, just power off completely.

Which voltage would I need to play with to resolve this issue?

Note: On manual core, I run 4.6 core / 4.5 cache and the power off issue does not occur.


----------



## [email protected]

It would probably be a good idea for you to show screenshots of UEFI - specifically the voltage settings.


----------



## kx11

So this just happened

Mobo x99a, tried to change the CPU strap to 125mhz then aisuite wanted to restart and it did, after that all i see is the asus logo then blackscreen, even bios menu isn't accessible, tried memOK it worked but bios menu is stil not accessible

Edit: fixed it


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It would probably be a good idea for you to show screenshots of UEFI - specifically the voltage settings.


I am at work right now, but I know the following:

Core: Adaptive, Offset Auto, Total 1.34v
Cache: Manual, 1.30v
LLC: Auto
VCCSA: +.192v
VCCIN: 1.92v
RAM: 1.38v, 3200Mhz, 16-16-16-36-1T

All other voltages on Auto

Core at 46x
Cache at min 16x, max 42x

When I change the cache max to 43x or higher, thats when I get frequent power offs, with no freeze or BSOD.


----------



## inedenimadam

Has anybody noticed lower Aida64 memory benchmark numbers when overclocking RAM?

All I changed here is the speed from 2400---->2600 and a smidge of VCCSA to make it run reliably.
CineBench shows an improvement, but Aida shows write and copy taking a hit.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Edit:
Never mind, A stick was not passing training and was being dropped. Either the kit I bought is junk or I still have allot to learn about DDR4


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I am at work right now, but I know the following:
> 
> Core: Adaptive, Offset Auto, Total 1.34v
> Cache: Manual, 1.30v
> LLC: Auto
> VCCSA: +.192v
> VCCIN: 1.92v
> RAM: 1.38v, 3200Mhz, 16-16-16-36-1T
> 
> All other voltages on Auto
> 
> Core at 46x
> Cache at min 16x, max 42x
> 
> When I change the cache max to 43x or higher, thats when I get frequent power offs, with no freeze or BSOD.


Something amiss with either the way the system is being evaluated for stability at manual voltages, or the processor needs more adaptive or even manual voltage than is being set (cores or cache). In most cases I have seen where people contain about adaptive voltage for CPU Vcore not working - most are applying the voltage wrongly. If yours is not one of those cases, I can only assume you have a strange processor, or there is some user error occurring elsewhere. I'd even leave system agent on Auto or set a manual voltage rather than apply an offset to help evaluate where the issue is coming from.

The other thing about this system is that you were mentioning you only had issues with Windows balanced power profile. Is the issue above all part of this? You even have the issue with balanced profile at complete stock settings? If so, why is an overclock being evaluated with a stress test at this point before getting to the bottom of the problem? I am tryng hard to understand your train of thought with testing overclocks while earlier mentioning that you had issues at default settings. What changed since the earlier post (clearly something I am missing)? This post is the one I am referring to:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/6560#post_23756003


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Something amiss with either the way the system is being evaluated for stability at manual voltages, or the processor needs more adaptive or even manual voltage than is being set (cores or cache). In most cases I have seen where people contain about adaptive voltage for CPU Vcore not working - most are applying the voltage wrongly. If yours is not one of those cases, I can only assume you have a strange processor, or there is some user error occurring elsewhere. I'd even leave system agent on Auto or set a manual voltage rather than apply an offset to help evaluate where the issue is coming from.
> 
> The other thing about this system is that you were mentioning you only had issues with Windows balanced power profile. Is the issue above all part of this? You even have the issue with balanced profile at complete stock settings? If so, why is an overclock being evaluated with a stress test at this point before getting to the bottom of the problem? I am tryng hard to understand your train of thought with testing overclocks while earlier mentioning that you had issues at default settings. What changed since the earlier post (clearly something I am missing)? This post is the one I am referring to:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/6560#post_23756003


The issue I had before with the Balanced power profile was resolved by flashing my bios back to 1502 from 1601. I should have posted yesterday that this was resolved. My apologies. I have no issues now with the Balanced profile. (I'm not blaming 1601, its likely flashing back to 1502 and re-applying my settings fixed the issue)

My overclock has been just fine in Manual. No issues with my Manual overclock. Since I know my stable Manual overclock, I wanted to set up a stable Adaptive overclock. I am stable at 4.6 adaptive core and 4.2 manual cache. I am unable to move to 4.3 on the cache without the system powering off. I am used to freezes or BSODs and trying to debug from there. I am unfamiliar with the system just powering off in this situation so I was looking for some advice.

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

If it powers off and does not restart then something deeper is the issue. If it restarts itself after the shutdown, increase the manual cache voltage (assuming adaptive Vcore is correctly applied of course).


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If it powers off and does not restart then something deeper is the issue. If it restarts itself after the shutdown, increase the manual cache voltage (assuming adaptive Vcore is correctly applied of course).


It doesn't restart itself, just shuts off. At manual core, I run 4.6 core, 4.5 cache, no shutdowns. Only on Adaptive core 4.6, do I get the shutdowns trying to move past 4.2 cache. I will try increasing cache voltage further when I get home.


----------



## [email protected]

Try a manual system agent voltage as well.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try a manual system agent voltage as well.


OK, thanks. I will give that a try.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> The issue I had before with the Balanced power profile was resolved by flashing my bios back to 1502 from 1601. I should have posted yesterday that this was resolved. My apologies. I have no issues now with the Balanced profile. (I'm not blaming 1601, its likely flashing back to 1502 and re-applying my settings fixed the issue)
> 
> My overclock has been just fine in Manual. No issues with my Manual overclock. Since I know my stable Manual overclock, I wanted to set up a stable Adaptive overclock. *I am stable at 4.6 adaptive core and 4.2 manual cache. I am unable to move to 4.3 on the cache without the system powering off*. I am used to freezes or BSODs and trying to debug from there. I am unfamiliar with the system just powering off in this situation so I was looking for some advice.
> 
> Thanks.


When you move from 4.2 cache to 4.3 cache.. how much increase in cache voltage did you apply?


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> When you move from 4.2 cache to 4.3 cache.. how much increase in cache voltage did you apply?


I've tried .02v, .05v, and .1v on top of the 1.3v I used for 4.2 cache.

In manual mode, I am good with 1.33v on 4.4 cache and 1.37v on 4.5 cache.

I am pretty sure this has something to do with adaptive mode and one of the voltages as the CPU downclocks and upclocks, just not sure which one. Looking forward to also trying a manual VCCSA when I get home per Raja's suggestion. My cache min/max ratio is 16/42. Was going to try 17/43 instead of 16/43 also and see what happens.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I've tried .02v, .05v, and .1v on top of the 1.3v I used for 4.2 cache.
> 
> In manual mode, I am good with 1.33v on 4.4 cache and 1.37v on 4.5 cache.
> 
> I am pretty sure this has something to do with adaptive mode and one of the voltages as the CPU downclocks and upclocks, just not sure which one. Looking forward to also trying a manual VCCSA when I get home per Raja's suggestion. My cache min/max ratio is 16/42. Was going to try 17/43 instead of 16/43 also and see what happens.


I'm sorry - late to the game... adaptive cache is broke, fixed or offset only.. but try min cache on auto: on strap 100 min cache will be 12 with 3200 ram, then set max at 4.4 and the voltage you can tolerate fixed. Unless some other setting is not quite right, should work the same as Manual voltage.
Best way is to post bios shots (F12 to a usb stick) zip them and post them here.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> It doesn't restart itself, just shuts off. At manual core, I run 4.6 core, 4.5 cache, no shutdowns. Only on Adaptive core 4.6, do I get the shutdowns trying to move past 4.2 cache. I will try increasing cache voltage further when I get home.


Might you have anti-surge turned off ?


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm sorry - late to the game... adaptive cache is broke, fixed or offset only.. but try min cache on auto: on strap 100 min cache will be 12 with 3200 ram, then set max at 4.4 and the voltage you can tolerate fixed. Unless some other setting is not quite right, should work the same as Manual voltage.
> Best way is to post bios shots (F12 to a usb stick) zip them and post them here.


Cache is on manual. Only core is on Adaptive. Min cache on auto for me causes the same problem. I am good when I set min cache ratio at 16. At "work" right now, so I don't have access to BIOS screenshots.


----------



## DELA360

is there a way to get the bios to post from display port instead of dvi ? my bios posts on my older 1080p dvi/hdmi monitor


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> is there a way to get the bios to post from display port instead of dvi ? my bios posts on my older 1080p dvi/hdmi monitor


Hello

That needs to be sorted out with the video card not the motherboard.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> is there a way to get the bios to post from display port instead of dvi ? my bios posts on my older 1080p dvi/hdmi monitor


well yeah - I do it all the time. dvi to hdmi on NV cards works fine


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Sometimes my system fails to start, I think I need more voltage but not really sure what happened.
> 
> 5820K 4.2 @1.189 volt, +150 on system agent
> memory 1.28 volt 2600 16-16-16-36-1T 16GB
> 
> Adaptive voltage is OFF and c-states disabled


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> POST failure or...? Need a little more info


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That sounds like you're failing memory training.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> two things can fix the bf post hang:
> 
> 1) increase VSA slightly or
> 2)Boost training voltage: set memory training voltage 25-50mV higher and set eventual vdimm to what is stable once post/boot completes. I have this set at 1.40V training, 1.380V eventual for 3333. 3200 is straight 1.38V.


What is VSA? Is it system agent voltage? I have it offset +150mv to 1v

How do I set memory "training" voltage? Is it different from the normal memory voltage control?

If I set my timing, or frequency tighter than 16-16-16-36-1T or 2600mhz some of the DIMMs will fail to register in the system. Is there any tutorial to increase speed mhz or my RAM is limited to this speed? The system will also not be stable if set higher than 4.2ghz, 4.3ghz at 1.2v or 1.23v will make PC shut down 10 minutes into IBT even though I have the thermal headroom.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What is VSA? Is it system agent voltage? I have it offset +150mv to 1v
> 
> How do I set memory "training" voltage? Is it different from the normal memory voltage control?
> 
> If I set my timing, or frequency tighter than 16-16-16-36-1T or 2600mhz some of the DIMMs will fail to register in the system. Is there any tutorial to increase speed mhz or my RAM is limited to this speed? The system will also not be stable if set higher than 4.2ghz, 4.3ghz at 1.2v or 1.23v will make PC shut down 10 minutes into IBT even though I have the thermal headroom.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


yes, vsa is system agent

in teh dimm settinga near the bottom you will see 'Eventual Dram Voltage" - this is what they will run at agter being trained at the voltage set on the main voltage UEFI page. It's in your manual.


----------



## TK421

I tried +175mv system voltage offset, still some problems.

Will try to up memory voltage and see if it works.

If I up the voltage on the memory, would I be able to run higher freq without some of the memory stick failing? Also, can anyone shed light on the CPU problem (not pushing beyond 4.2)?


----------



## Arm3nian

When is the sabertooth coming?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> When is the sabertooth coming?


It's already announced


----------



## Misterstrategy

Raja, all
Any idea on when I can expect to see the X99 E WS/ USB 3.1 on the shelves?

Any comments on the following prospective build?
Main use is photo editing and a bit of CAD work

Asus X99-E WS/ USB 3.1
Intel 5820k
g.Skill Ripjaws 4 DDR4 either F4-2666C15q or F4-3000C15q. Either 32 gig or 64 gig
Asus R9 280x DC2T-3GD5 (one)
Sandisk extreme Pro SSD 480g -g25. (Two in Raid 0)

Existing water cooling
heatkiller waterblock. (LGA 2011 bracket hole pattern same as for LGA2011 v3?)
SR1 360 ( two)
Storage drives: 4 raptors 600 GB in raid 10

Thanks for any feedback

Tim - old fart computer guy


----------



## Silent Scone

I believe the WS will be receiving the same revision as the Deluxe and Rampage around June time with the included USB 3.1 riser card. I don't think there are any plans for a version with an on-board controller revision.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misterstrategy*
> 
> Raja, all
> Any idea on when I can expect to see the X99 E WS/ USB 3.1 on the shelves?
> 
> Any comments on the following prospective build?
> Main use is photo editing and a bit of CAD work
> 
> Asus X99-E WS/ USB 3.1
> Intel 5820k
> g.Skill Ripjaws 4 DDR4 either F4-2666C15q or F4-3000C15q. Either 32 gig or 64 gig
> Asus R9 280x DC2T-3GD5 (one)
> Sandisk extreme Pro SSD 480g -g25. (Two in Raid 0)
> 
> Existing water cooling
> heatkiller waterblock. (LGA 2011 bracket hole pattern same as for LGA2011 v3?)
> SR1 360 ( two)
> Storage drives: 4 raptors 600 GB in raid 10
> 
> Thanks for any feedback
> 
> Tim - old fart computer guy


I would just like to suggest that if you are willing to wait for the next iteration of the WS then you might consider looking into the new Intel 750 PCIe SSD as well (just now entering the distribution pipeline) - for the kind of money being spent on your proposed RAID 0 setup I think you will find the 750 not only significantly faster in all respects but likely less expensive as well at around 90 cents per gig or less. I think it would take at least 4 of your proposed SATA III SSD's in RAID 0 to begin to compete with the performance of a single 750, and the 750 would still leave it in the dust in many ways. The 750 HHHL AIC occupies a PCIex4 slot or the 2.5" drive form can connect to the M2 port with an adapter with no degradation in performance (M2 uses up a PCIex4 as well). IMO SATA storage is nearing EOL at this point. 400Gb or 1.2Tb 750's are currently offered.

I just ordered a Heatkiller IV myself - 2011/2011v3 waterblock attachment compatibility is the same.

I'm hoping the new WS will have a dedicated connection(s) for the 750 2.5" drive without need for the M2 adapter.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I believe the WS will be receiving the same revision as the Deluxe and Rampage around June time with the included USB 3.1 riser card. I don't think there are any plans for a version with an on-board controller revision.


I'm not so sure about that. Some documentation suggests the new WS board WILL have onboard USB3.1 - not that it matters to me one way or the other. Seems to be much conflicting information out there though...


----------



## Misterstrategy

Thx WSCrunchBox. Indeed the Intel 750 specs look quite good. Price will be higher than the sandisk extreme pro, which is available at $260 for 480 gigs.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misterstrategy*
> 
> Thx WSCrunchBox. Indeed the Intel 750 specs look quite good. Price will be higher than the sandisk extreme pro, which is available at $260 for 480 gigs.


Yes, but a single 400gig 750 will significantly outperform and cost less than two Sandisks in RAID 0 - which is what I thought you were planning.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> It's already announced


Right, but some Asus products are announced and released an entire year later so... any idea when retailers will have it?

Edit: Pcdiy says mid April.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> I'm not so sure about that. Some documentation suggests the new WS board WILL have onboard USB3.1 - not that it matters to me one way or the other. Seems to be much conflicting information out there though...


What documentation?


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What documentation?


Here is one example from 02/24/2015: http://www.asus.com/News/yRAwcl3NekCW5SGz

"ASUS motherboards with dual 10Gbit/s USB 3.1 sockets and 2X-faster performance

Twelve ASUS motherboards have dual Type-A USB 3.1 ports built in for instant 10Gbit/s connectivity. Products with two USB 3.1 sockets onboard are signified with a '/USB 3.1' suffix and include X99-Pro/USB 3.1, X99-A/USB 3.1 (Transfer Express), X99-A/USB 3.1, X99-E WS/USB 3.1, Z97-Deluxe/USB 3.1, Z97-Pro (Wi-Fi ac)/USB 3.1, Z97-A/USB 3.1, Z97-E/USB 3.1, Z97-K/USB3.1, Sabertooth Z97 Mark 1/USB 3.1, Sabertooth Z97 Mark 2/USB 3.1, B85M-G Plus/USB 3.1 and B85-Plus/USB 3.1.

Easy-fit ASUS USB 3.1 Card with dual Type-A ports or reversible Type-C

ASUS USB 3.1 Card is the world's first USB 3.1 expansion card that fits swiftly into any PCIe x4 or wider slot to accelerate existing PCs to deliver lightning-speed transfers of up to 10Gbit/s. Available in two models, with either dual Type-A sockets or reversible Type-C, the new PCIe card is compatible immediately with all ASUSX99 and Z97 chipset-based motherboards and will be compatible soon with more ASUS motherboards, to be enabled by a simple BIOS and driver update.

USB 3.1 Type-A Card (Dual) is also included with two new motherboard bundles with a '/U3.1' suffix - Rampage V Extreme/U3.1 and X99-Deluxe/U3.1 - preconfigured and ready to go. Both USB 3.1 Type-A (Dual) and Type-C Card (Single) are available to purchase individually."

Note the difference in the suffix between motherboards to have USB3.1 built-in and those to be bundled with U3.1 add in cards. PS: I also note that several of the Z97 boards with onboard USB 3.1 are now listed on the ASUS website with the corresponding /USB3.1 suffix, as well as boards bundled with the add-in card and corresponding /U3.1 suffix


----------



## sid4975

hey guys im trying to update to the latest bios 1601, but the asus website says the file is not found when I try to download the 8.1 64 bit bios. I can download the bios for a few of the other windows including windows 8 64 bit just not 8.1. theres 2 different files apparently doesn anyone know if there both the same. here are the file names

X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1601N.zip
X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1601.zip

only difference is the N on the end of the filename which I don't know what it stands for.

i'd also like to add that waiting for and buying an x99 setup was the biggest mistake I ever made. I cant even get this pc to stay stable and on without crashing at default stock settings its a 2500$ piece of trash


----------



## RyuConnor

Looks like they released a minor firmware revision today. Who knows what 1601N fixes.

I see the Rampage V also got a 1401N.

X99 Deluxe 1601N has an SHA1 hash of 071ca6f00e44160af30f0c43f9e1aa1d2a2455bf

A SHA1 hash of 1601 will confirm they are different.


----------



## sid4975

ok so I better not do a bios update until I download one from the windows 8.1 64 section which still isn't working

ryu could u email 1601 regular 8.1 64 bit if u have it. [email protected]

or did they remove 1601 because it needed some kind've fix and just haven't updated it for 8.1 yet? so maybe I should wait another day?

Thanx


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Looks like they released a minor firmware revision today. Who knows what 1601N fixes.
> 
> I see the Rampage V also got a 1401N.
> 
> X99 Deluxe 1601N has an SHA1 hash of 071ca6f00e44160af30f0c43f9e1aa1d2a2455bf
> 
> A SHA1 hash of 1601 will confirm they are different.


Aaahhhaa! I knew 1601 had an issue! Went back to 1502 and issue was resolved. I will wait for someone else to be the 1601N beta tester.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, vsa is system agent
> 
> in teh dimm settinga near the bottom you will see 'Eventual Dram Voltage" - this is what they will run at agter being trained at the voltage set on the main voltage UEFI page. It's in your manual.


Now VSA offset 175

Core voltage 1.25 with cpu set 4.6 (but it shows 4.5 in the bios) 100 strap
Memory voltage and training voltage 1.38, 2800 20-20-20-40 1T but cannot go higher than 2800, sometimes 1-2 stick of memory not recognized when system boot.

Still refuses to startup sometimes and now hangs on code 96


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid4975*
> 
> ok so I better not do a bios update until I download one from the windows 8.1 64 section which still isn't working
> 
> ryu could u email 1601 regular 8.1 64 bit if u have it. [email protected]
> 
> or did they remove 1601 because it needed some kind've fix and just haven't updated it for 8.1 yet? so maybe I should wait another day?
> 
> Thanx


I don't have 1601. I couldn't find a copy of it. I wanted a copy so I could hash it and see if it was different than 1601N or not.

I was hoping someone else here might provide the hashed value for 1601 as a point of comparison to my hash of 1601N.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Now VSA offset 175
> 
> Core voltage 1.25 with cpu set 4.6 (but it shows 4.5 in the bios) 100 strap
> Memory voltage and training voltage 1.38, 2800 20-20-20-40 1T but cannot go higher than 2800, sometimes 1-2 stick of memory not recognized when system boot.
> 
> Still refuses to startup sometimes and now hangs on code 96


Whenever I receive a code 96, it is typically resolved by increasing the cache voltage or lowering the cache multiplier.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Whenever I receive a code 96, it is typically resolved by increasing the cache voltage or lowering the cache multiplier.


Cache multiplier auto on max / min, 1.15v
Memory upped to 1.39 from 1.38

Still /:

Edit: crashed on intel burn test


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Cache multiplier auto on max / min, 1.15v
> Memory upped to 1.39 from 1.38
> 
> Still /:
> 
> Edit: crashed on intel burn test


The 100 strap and RAM at 2800mhz doesn't usually jive well.

Run 2666 or 3200


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> The 100 strap and RAM at 2800mhz doesn't usually jive well.
> 
> Run 2666 or 3200


Same 20-20-20-40 1T timing with 100 strap and 2666/3200? Or looser timings?


----------



## Silent Scone

That's pretty loose already


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Same 20-20-20-40 1T timing with 100 strap and 2666/3200? Or looser timings?


Hello

If those timings are what is required you need to lower the memory speed to get back to timings that are respectable. If they were picked at random also change them. It is doubtful you will see any memory speed that warrants a CAS setting higher than 16.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's pretty loose already


I see

Currently back to 2600 16-16-16-36 1T at the moment. Do you still suggest the 20-20-20-40 1T with 3200mhz or another value?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Same 20-20-20-40 1T timing with 100 strap and 2666/3200? Or looser timings?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If those timings are what is required you need to lower the memory speed to get back to timings that are respectable. If they were picked at random also change them. It is doubtful you will see any memory speed that warrants a CAS setting higher than 16.


^^this

cas>17 may actually have a difficult time setting RTL etc. Stay at 17 or below.


----------



## inedenimadam

I posted this in the EK thread a few days ago, but figured you guys might like to see it too.

This is a VRM block designed for the -Deluxe that is on my -A.
The block had to be narrowed, and notched around the mosfet and 8 pin.

30C cooler at full load.


----------



## TK421

So what do you guys recommend for the memory @3200?

15-15-15-35?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So what do you guys recommend for the memory @3200?
> 
> 15-15-15-35?


Depends entirely on what the kit will do with the associated voltage. These things need to be tested.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So what do you guys recommend for the memory @3200?
> 
> 15-15-15-35?


It depends if your kit can even run at 3200, since it is rated for 2400. I would start at 16-18-18-44-2t and then tighten from there.

My G.Skill 2800's run rather easily at 3200, 16-16-16-36-1T.

Your other option is to run at 2666 and try to run something like 14-14-14 or 13-14-14.


----------



## DELA360

im trying to get my memory to reach the speeds i paid for im not really smart on overlocking i used the asus bios here is my temps are these safe under prime 95 load
http://i.imgur.com/3zxVHn7.png

also is there anyway to just run my cpu at stock speeds but OC the ram only ? thanks in advance sorry about the noobish questions


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> im trying to get my memory to reach the speeds i paid for im not really smart on overlocking i used the asus bios here is my temps are these safe under prime 95 load
> http://i.imgur.com/3zxVHn7.png
> 
> also is there anyway to just run my cpu at stock speeds but OC the ram only ? thanks in advance sorry about the noobish questions


That is warm for sure, but I am sure I would be there too if I was using p95 to stress test. Have you considered something a little more realistic for stress testing? Aida64 does a pretty good job, and Asus RealBench also.

I dont see any info on your RAM kit in the screen grab, and you dont have your rig posted in your sig. But many higher speed kits do require the 125 strap to run at their rated speeds. The strap speed also applies to the Core. So if you are trying to run at stock speeds you will have to adjust the CPU and cache multipliers as well. Also of note, you cannot use adaptive voltage on anything other than the 100 strap, so you will need to use AUTO, Manual, or Offset.


----------



## Fafner76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> I don't have 1601. I couldn't find a copy of it. I wanted a copy so I could hash it and see if it was different than 1601N or not.
> 
> I was hoping someone else here might provide the hashed value for 1601 as a point of comparison to my hash of 1601N.


I'm not experiencing any particular issue with the "first" 1601 release, I think I'll pass until the next real new BIOS revision shows up. Had it been that important, they would have released a differently numbered revision imho.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Perhaps a question for Raja @ ASUS:

Regarding specifications of the various ASUS X99 motherboards and supported CPU and memory standards, I'm confused as to which motherboards actually support XEON processors and ECC memory.

On the ASUS website the X99-E WS overview and specifications clearly shows XEON and ECC RAM Support. Though not obvious in "Overview Descriptions", specifications and support documents for other, non-WS, boards may also actually support XEON CPU's.

If XEON CPU is supported by a given X99 board would ECC RAM also be supported?

Specifically, does the X99-A, X99 Sabertooth, or any other X99 motherboard besides the X99-E WS actually support XEON CPU With ECC RAM?

Thank you in advance for any clarification you may provide.


----------



## [email protected]

ECC is WS only.

Right everyone - I'm travelling to HQ for a few weeks. May not get much time to check forums while I am away.


----------



## Silent Scone

Fort held









Break NDA with us on your return x


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> ECC is WS only.
> 
> Right everyone - I'm travelling to HQ for a few weeks. May not get much time to check forums while I am away.


Bring some of the WS /USB 3.1 boards back with you!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> ECC is WS only.
> 
> Right everyone - I'm travelling to HQ for a few weeks. May not get much time to check forums while I am away.


enjoy the trip!


----------



## [email protected]

Should be fun. Lots to do though.


----------



## Agenesis

I really don't understand why there's an arbitrary value of 60% minimum fan speed in the bios with these boards. If they removed the limit there would be a full fledged automated driver-indepedent fan controller that functions under all operating systems, without the need of AI suite, which is only available for Windows.

Then there's the absurdly low max-cpu 75c limit that kicks the fans to 100%

Yes a dedicated can controller solve all of these, but I have a small build that can't fit one and more and more cases are being made without 5.25 bays. These motherboard are fully capable but they decide to put these artifical limiters on it.

What do you want Asus? I'll gladly pay $50 for a fan controller unlock kit that removes these restrictions.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I really don't understand why there's an arbitrary value of 60% minimum fan speed in the bios with these boards. If they removed the limit there would be a full fledged automated driver-indepedent fan controller that functions under all operating systems, without the need of AI suite, which is only available for Windows.
> 
> Then there's the absurdly low max-cpu 75c limit that kicks the fans to 100%
> 
> Yes a dedicated can controller solve all of these, but I have a small build that can't fit one and more and more cases are being made without 5.25 bays. These motherboard are fully capable but they decide to put these artifical limiters on it.
> 
> What do you want Asus? I'll gladly pay $50 for a fan controller unlock kit that removes these restrictions.


I thought that 60% was a restriction of PWM, and that DC fans can go down to like 20% or something.

I could be wrong, but that is my impression.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I thought that 60% was a restriction of PWM, and that DC fans can go down to like 20% or something.
> 
> I could be wrong, but that is my impression.


IIRC it's the other way around, because DC controlled fans are very likely to stop spinning below 60%. Note that if you do the automatic profile thing in q-fan control it will find the actual lowest voltage if it's below 60%.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I thought that 60% was a restriction of PWM, and that DC fans can go down to like 20% or something.
> 
> I could be wrong, but that is my impression.


I tested it now and couldn't go under 60% DC mode.

While testing I somehow managed to glitch it and the cap was removed temporarily, but after applying and rebooting the first threshold reverted back to 60% and the second threshold remained at 20%.

Normally you can't go under 60% and the second threshold can't have a lower value than the first threshold.










C'mon Asus, this is obviously a glitch. The 60% cap.


----------



## Praz

Hello

There are a lot of fans that cannot start below an approximate 50% value. The minimum is set to 60% to cover these cases with a bit of headroom.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> IIRC it's the other way around, because DC controlled fans are very likely to stop spinning below 60%. Note that if you do the automatic profile thing in q-fan control it will find the actual lowest voltage if it's below 60%.


Q fan or the windows based fan xpert? I don't see any fan learning options or automatic fan profiling built into the bios.


----------



## FreeElectron

When will i need to connect both of the CPU 8 pin connectors?
I have a 5930K + X99-E WS


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> When will i need to connect both of the CPU 8 pin connectors?
> I have a 5930K + X99-E WS


It won't hurt, so do it if you can.


----------



## Audorin

All right so I've managed to fix the PCI-E lane issues where PCI-E_1 was running at reduced speed - The fix was just removing absolutely all hardware, and re-installing it again with caution.

A new issue has arised, and this have been an issue for the last week - Even before the re-assembling.
It's bios and overclocking related. I just can't seem to get an overclock to stick, the voltages and all other settings are working out, but the slightest adjustment to the multiplier on the cores are just getting reset'ed back to x28 on my Intel 5960x.

I have the newest bios (1601). I have overclocked the CPU earlier with success with both bios and Dual Intelligent 5. The issue seem to have happened after I decided to uninstall Dual Intelligent 5.
I even re-installed Windows 8.1 today since I thought there was something software related since every time I logged into the windows the CPU was back down to standard clocks.

The overclocks I've tried the last days have been very moderate, not a single one has worked.

I am open to any suggestion. (resetting CMOS have not helped).


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audorin*
> 
> All right so I've managed to fix the PCI-E lane issues where PCI-E_1 was running at reduced speed - The fix was just removing absolutely all hardware, and re-installing it again with caution.
> 
> A new issue has arised, and this have been an issue for the last week - Even before the re-assembling.
> It's bios and overclocking related. I just can't seem to get an overclock to stick, the voltages and all other settings are working out, but the slightest adjustment to the multiplier on the cores are just getting reset'ed back to x28 on my Intel 5960x.
> 
> I have the newest bios (1601). I have overclocked the CPU earlier with success with both bios and Dual Intelligent 5. The issue seem to have happened after I decided to uninstall Dual Intelligent 5.
> I even re-installed Windows 8.1 today since I thought there was something software related since every time I logged into the windows the CPU was back down to standard clocks.
> 
> The overclocks I've tried the last days have been very moderate, not a single one has worked.
> 
> I am open to any suggestion. (resetting CMOS have not helped).


By speed issue do you mean the GPU speed stuck at 2.0 pci instead of 3.0 pci when running a 3.0 capable card?

I think I have that issue too, GPU Z says that the card runs at x16 2.0 instead of x16 3.0. Is there any solution to this problem without disassembling the system?


----------



## Audorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> By speed issue do you mean the GPU speed stuck at 2.0 pci instead of 3.0 pci when running a 3.0 capable card?
> 
> I think I have that issue too, GPU Z says that the card runs at x16 2.0 instead of x16 3.0. Is there any solution to this problem without disassembling the system?


Most likely not the same issue, but there might be solutions depending on what graphic card you are running?

First thing is that I believe you still have more than enough speed on x16 2.0 that you are not bottlenecked in any shape or form.
Secondly I would do is to go into bios and make sure the PCI-E lane who has the GPU in is set to gen3.
If that doesn't do it for you, physical remove the card and put in back.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audorin*
> 
> Most likely not the same issue, but there might be solutions depending on what graphic card you are running?
> 
> First thing is that I believe you still have more than enough speed on x16 2.0 that you are not bottlenecked in any shape or form.
> Secondly I would do is to go into bios and make sure the PCI-E lane who has the GPU in is set to gen3.
> If that doesn't do it for you, physical remove the card and put in back.


Which is the BIOS setting for manually selecting gpu to pci 3?

I have the card put in slot 1 (single card).


----------



## greg1184

Finally got my computer settled at 4.5ghz at 1.3625 volts, 1.98 vcinn, and LLC 7, Ran Realbench for 4 hours and AIDA 64 overnight. Realbench seems much less forgiving so I am satisfied.

I was struggling booting with 4.5 until I kept my cache ratio to auto. Then things were more stable. Before I was matching the uncore ratio with the core multiplier.

Also fixed the USB overload error by reinstalling the OS. It was a windows issue.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Perhaps a question for Raja @ ASUS:
> Regarding specifications of the various ASUS X99 motherboards and supported CPU and memory standards, I'm confused as to which motherboards actually support XEON processors and ECC memory. On the ASUS website the X99-E WS overview and specifications clearly shows XEON and ECC RAM Support. Though not obvious in "Overview Descriptions", specifications and support documents for other, non-WS, boards may also actually support XEON CPU's. If XEON CPU is supported by a given X99 board would ECC RAM also be supported? Specifically, does the X99-A, X99 Sabertooth, or any other X99 motherboard besides the X99-E WS actually support XEON CPU With ECC RAM? Thank you in advance for any clarification you may provide.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> ECC is WS only.


If that may help somewhat I can confirm that X99-E WS supports the ECC: I am running it with Xeon and maximum 128 GB ECC RAM from Crucial (8x16GB sticks).


----------



## wirk

Does anybody know how many graphics cards could be running with the X99-E WS? The motherboard has 7 PCIE slots and so theoretically 7 graphics cards could be connected through risers. It is obvious that 4 graphics cards must run for SLI graphics and there is report that 5 cards are working too. But more than that not since there are some messages about lack of PCI resources. The question is why there is such limit, should not it be so that motherboard with 7 slots should be able to run with with any 7 cards inserted? Could this be somehow set or corrected in BIOS?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Finally got my computer settled at 4.5ghz at 1.3625 volts, 1.98 vcinn, and LLC 7, Ran Realbench for 4 hours and AIDA 64 overnight. Realbench seems much less forgiving so I am satisfied.
> 
> I was struggling booting with 4.5 until I kept my cache ratio to auto. Then things were more stable. Before I was matching the uncore ratio with the core multiplier.
> 
> Also fixed the USB overload error by reinstalling the OS. It was a windows issue.


Does 5820K generally need 1.3v+ to reach above 4.2?

Mine is stable at 4.2/1.18v but that's the highest it will go. 4.3 or higher even at 1.3v will crash/bsod.


----------



## F4ze0ne

I'm stable at 1.28 w/ 4.5???


----------



## TK421

Maybe just luck if you can do it.

Whats VCINN and LLC btw? Can anyone explain how to use this setting to help achieve higher overclock?


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Maybe just luck if you can do it.
> 
> Whats VCINN and LLC btw? Can anyone explain how to use this setting to help achieve higher overclock?


Everything is stock settings except for my changes. You can see my mobo...


----------



## SergejKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does 5820K generally need 1.3v+ to reach above 4.2?
> 
> Mine is stable at 4.2/1.18v but that's the highest it will go. 4.3 or higher even at 1.3v will crash/bsod.


[email protected]


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> If that may help somewhat I can confirm that X99-E WS supports the ECC: I am running it with Xeon and maximum 128 GB ECC RAM from Crucial (8x16GB sticks).


Yes, the WS overview and specifications clearly indicate support for XEON AND ECC RAM. The other non-WS X99 models do not clearly promote support for XEON processors, but they do support them - the specs do not, however, indicate support for ECC as well.

Thus the reason for my question, since it is not clear to me why anyone would choose a XEON processor without ECC support on a non-WS model motherboard - that to me is kind of like choosing a XEON E5-2xxx processor for a single processor motherboard (no good reason to do so). I also do not understand why someone would choose a WS motherboard board if they don't plan to use a XEON and ECC RAM - The WS seems to me to be a waste of money if you plan to use an I7, money that may be better spent on a faster/bigger SSD, Graphics Card, more/faster RAM, or higher end I7. But hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Yes, the WS overview and specifications clearly indicate support for XEON AND ECC RAM. The other non-WS X99 models do not clearly promote support for XEON processors, but they do support them - the specs do not, however, indicate support for ECC as well.
> 
> Thus the reason for my question, since it is not clear to me why anyone would choose a XEON processor without ECC support on a non-WS model motherboard - that to me is kind of like choosing a XEON E5-2xxx processor for a single processor motherboard (no good reason to do so). I also do not understand why someone would choose a WS motherboard board if they don't plan to use a XEON and ECC RAM - The WS seems to me to be a waste of money if you plan to use an I7, money that may be better spent on a faster/bigger SSD, Graphics Card, more/faster RAM, or higher end I7. But hey, that's just my opinion.


The E-WS is a cross-over MB. And depending on the intended use, an E-series chip without (slower) EEC ram works reliably faster.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Maybe just luck if you can do it.
> 
> Whats VCINN and LLC btw? Can anyone explain how to use this setting to help achieve higher overclock?


Read the guides on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The E-WS is a cross-over MB. And depending on the intended use, an E-series chip without (slower) EEC ram works reliably faster.


Not sure what you mean by "reliably faster". If you need ECC "reliability", such as I do for structural simulations (FEA), the point is moot.

I've been running a "reliable" 4.3Ghz overclock on a P9X79 with E5-1620 and slightly overclocked ECC RAM (All Cores = 42, BCLK = 102, STRAP = 100) for several years now. If you don't need ECC RAM I don't see why an I7 wouldn't run just as "reliably" fast as an equivalent E series chip using non-ECC RAM.

"Intended use" is my point. If you don't need ECC RAM why would you choose a WS with a XEON when for the same money you could upgrade other components on a X99 Deluxe/Pro/-A/Sabertooth and get more bang for your buck with an I7 and non-ECC RAM? Even if you chose the WS for its' >quad graphics card support you may still be better off going I7 with non-ECC RAM...


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does 5820K generally need 1.3v+ to reach above 4.2?
> 
> Mine is stable at 4.2/1.18v but that's the highest it will go. 4.3 or higher even at 1.3v will crash/bsod.


The higher you go the more voltage you will need, especially at higher frequencies. For 4.4 I only needed ~1.275 volts to be stable. Depends on the silicone lottery as well.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi I would like to buy an Intel 750 SSD as soon as it will be available.

I would like to buy the 2.5" form factor. How can I connect the drive to my x99 deluxe?
Can I connect it using sata express ports or I need some sort of adapter to attach it to the M.2 slot?

Thanks


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Yes, the WS overview and specifications clearly indicate support for XEON AND ECC RAM. The other non-WS X99 models do not clearly promote support for XEON processors, but they do support them - the specs do not, however, indicate support for ECC as well. Thus the reason for my question, since it is not clear to me why anyone would choose a XEON processor without ECC support on a non-WS model motherboard - that to me is kind of like choosing a XEON E5-2xxx processor for a single processor motherboard (no good reason to do so). I also do not understand why someone would choose a WS motherboard board if they don't plan to use a XEON and ECC RAM - The WS seems to me to be a waste of money if you plan to use an I7, money that may be better spent on a faster/bigger SSD, Graphics Card, more/faster RAM, or higher end I7. But hey, that's just my opinion.


Indeed, it was not clearly specified which mobos are supporting ECC but now Asus clarified it. You are right that buying WS might be a waste of money, some people buy WS due to its esthetics and perceived top-end exclusivity. Since WS has two PLX chips it is then also unnecessarily complicated and wastes energy. But apart of Xeon/ECC WS has unique feature of 7 PCIE slots. I bought for the 7 slots planning to put eventually 7 graphics cards into it (either on risers or converting to single slot watercooling). Unfortunately there is report claiming the WS accepts at most 5 graphics cards due to some kind of issue in BIOS. If that is true it looks Asus has not made to WS BIOS different from a standard BIOS and thus 7 PC slot capacity is illusory, at least for the graphics cards.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi I would like to buy an Intel 750 SSD as soon as it will be available.
> 
> I would like to buy the 2.5" form factor. How can I connect the drive to my x99 deluxe?
> Can I connect it using sata express ports or I need some sort of adapter to attach it to the M.2 slot?
> 
> Thanks


You will need the adapter to connect to the M.2 slot. I believe ASUS is making these but I don't see a part number for them yet.


----------



## fdisessa

*Need some help with the recommended USB drivers (Window7 64bit) for the X99-Deluxe.*

There are ASMEDIA and Intel drivers on the ASUS support website. Do I need both and which versions should I download for better system stability?

Having some issues with some of the USB ports dropping in and out on some of the back ports of the X99-Deluxe. Heard about the sleep issues not sure if this is the same thing.

Some devices (like my Canon Scanner) will not work on any of the ports. Same device will work on my laptop using the same driver and cable.

Really disappointed with this motherboard!

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Indeed, it was not clearly specified which mobos are supporting ECC but now Asus clarified it. You are right that buying WS might be a waste of money, some people buy WS due to its esthetics and perceived top-end exclusivity. Since WS has two PLX chips it is then also unnecessarily complicated and wastes energy. But apart of Xeon/ECC WS has unique feature of 7 PCIE slots. I bought for the 7 slots planning to put eventually 7 graphics cards into it (either on risers or converting to single slot watercooling). Unfortunately there is report claiming the WS accepts at most 5 graphics cards due to some kind of issue in BIOS. If that is true it looks Asus has not made to WS BIOS different from a standard BIOS and thus 7 PC slot capacity is illusory, at least for the graphics cards.


I can see the multi graphics support as being a valid reason for going with a WS, but for that application would you need XEON/ECC?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fdisessa*
> 
> *Need some help with the recommended USB drivers (Window7 64bit) for the X99-Deluxe.*
> 
> There are ASMEDIA and Intel drivers on the ASUS support website. Do I need both and which versions should I download for better system stability?
> 
> Having some issues with some of the USB ports dropping in and out on some of the back ports of the X99-Deluxe. Heard about the sleep issues not sure if this is the same thing.
> 
> Some devices (like my Canon Scanner) will not work on any of the ports. Same device will work on my laptop using the same driver and cable.
> 
> Really disappointed with this motherboard!
> 
> Thanks,
> Frank


Hello

The first course of action for USB issues is to check for updated firmware/drivers for the problematic devices. Any connected USB device needs to be compliant with Intel's latest USB specs particularly the xHCI implementation.


----------



## fdisessa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The first course of action for USB issues is to check for updated firmware/drivers for the problematic devices. Any connected USB device needs to be compliant with Intel's latest USB specs particularly the xHCI implementation.


Praz,

Please just answer the question. I know my driver is good and there are multiple devices with similar issues.
Which ASMEDIA or Intel drivers do I need for my system. Do I need one or both and which revs.

Frank


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fdisessa*
> 
> Praz,
> 
> Please just answer the question. I know my driver is good and there are multiple devices with similar issues.
> Which ASMEDIA or Intel drivers do I need for my system. Do I need one or both and which revs.
> 
> Frank


Hello

Pretty simple really. If a driver is listed for your operating system install it. If multiple versions normally the latest.


----------



## fdisessa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Pretty simple really. If a driver is listed for your operating system install it. If multiple versions normally the latest.


LOL.

Do I need both the ASMEDIA and Intel drivers for X99-DELUXE MB? Please confirm.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fdisessa*
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Do I need both the ASMEDIA and Intel drivers for X99-DELUXE MB? Please confirm.


You seem to be really struggling with this concept don't you. There are both ports on the Intel chipset and ASMEDIA controller on the X99 Deluxe, which can be easily found in the product manual.

So I'm not entirely sure why you're laughing, maybe you realise how ridiculously stupid you're coming across.

In case that too wasn't obvious enough for you... Install both the chipset drivers and the ASMEDIA driver.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/e9504_x99-deluxe_series_ug_for_web_only.pdf

Here is the manual.


----------



## Beermonster22

Hello every one, If this question has been asked please forgive me.

With the New X99 Saberthooth motherboard, does it have the same option like the other X99 boards with regards to the 5 way optimization for overclocking?

Im new to overclocking and the 5 way optimization is a easy great starting point for me.

Thanks
Beermonster


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "reliably faster". If you need ECC "reliability", such as I do for structural simulations (FEA), the point is moot.
> 
> I've been running a "reliable" 4.3Ghz overclock on a P9X79 with E5-1620 and slightly overclocked ECC RAM (All Cores = 42, BCLK = 102, STRAP = 100) for several years now. If you don't need ECC RAM I don't see why an I7 wouldn't run just as "reliably" fast as an equivalent E series chip using non-ECC RAM.
> 
> "Intended use" is my point. If you don't need ECC RAM why would you choose a WS with a XEON when for the same money you could upgrade other components on a X99 Deluxe/Pro/-A/Sabertooth and get more bang for your buck with an I7 and non-ECC RAM? Even if you chose the WS for its' >quad graphics card support you may still be better off going I7 with non-ECC RAM...


well, I ran a x79E-ws with both 6-core chip types and ram. I stuck with the i7 and non-eec ram simply because it ran QM calculations faster due to the much higher overclock possible on both components. I also found dialing out error correction loops were "easier" in the consumer-level components when overclocking. Whether you use a harware control (EEC) to compensate for sporadic errors, or a procedural control (validation testing) is just a choice... and ~$2-3,000 difference per comp box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You seem to be really struggling with this concept don't you. There are both ports on the Intel chipset and ASMEDIA controller on the X99 Deluxe, which can be easily found in the product manual.
> So I'm not entirely sure why you're laughing, maybe you realise how ridiculously stupid you're coming across.
> In case that too wasn't obvious enough for you... Install both the chipset drivers and the ASMEDIA driver.
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/e9504_x99-deluxe_series_ug_for_web_only.pdf
> Here is the manual.


----------



## fdisessa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You seem to be really struggling with this concept don't you. There are both ports on the Intel chipset and ASMEDIA controller on the X99 Deluxe, which can be easily found in the product manual.
> 
> So I'm not entirely sure why you're laughing, maybe you realise how ridiculously stupid you're coming across.
> 
> In case that too wasn't obvious enough for you... Install both the chipset drivers and the ASMEDIA driver.
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/e9504_x99-deluxe_series_ug_for_web_only.pdf
> 
> Here is the manual.


Was laughing because I keep asking the same question with no clear answer. I fully get it that there are two USB controllers on the board.
It wasn't very obvious to me that I needed both drivers as ASUS phone support told me to uninstall the ASMEDIA driver and only use the Intel driver for some reason.

Was not trying to insult anyone like you were.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fdisessa*
> 
> *Need some help with the recommended USB drivers (Window7 64bit) for the X99-Deluxe.*
> 
> There are ASMEDIA and Intel drivers on the ASUS support website. Do I need both and which versions should I download for better system stability?


As has been noted multiple times by people before me, you need both in Windows 7. The board has dual controllers. One Intel USB3 and one ASMedia 1042A USB3.

The Intel USB3 has an interesting layout on the board.

USB3 Front Panel Header A (Port 1 and 2)
USB3 Front Panel Header B (Port 3 and 4)
USB3 Port 5 connected to an ASM1074 Hub (Port 1, 2, 3, and 4 on the back of the motherboard)
USB3 Port 6 connected to an ASM1074 Hub (Port 5, 6, 7, and 8 on the back of the motherboard)

The ASMedia 1042A USB layout is pretty simply by comparison.

USB3 Port 9 and 10 (Back of the motherboard at the very bottom)
Quote:


> Having some issues with some of the USB ports dropping in and out on some of the back ports of the X99-Deluxe. Heard about the sleep issues not sure if this is the same thing.


Yeah, multiple of us are seeing that particular bug. It should be just the bottom two back ports giving you trouble. That is the ASMedia controller. Still waiting on Asus to fix it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fdisessa*
> 
> Was laughing because I keep asking the same question with no clear answer. I fully get it that there are two USB controllers on the board.
> It wasn't very obvious to me that I needed both drivers as ASUS phone support told me to uninstall the ASMEDIA driver and only use the Intel driver for some reason.
> 
> Was not trying to insult anyone like you were.


You might not have been trying to but you should probably learn how to talk to people.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> I can see the multi graphics support as being a valid reason for going with a WS, but for that application would you need XEON/ECC?


No, Xeon/ECC is for crunching data where there is significant speed up when data are placed and manipulated in RAM. ECC really makes sense only with 128 GB of RAM.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> No, Xeon/ECC is for crunching data where there is significant speed up when data are placed and manipulated in RAM. ECC really makes sense only with 128 GB of RAM.


And so we are right back to the point I was making.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> You will need the adapter to connect to the M.2 slot. I believe ASUS is making these but I don't see a part number for them yet.


why not use SATA Express?
will we ever see a drive that uses SATA Express?

Where can I buy this adapter?

Thanks


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi I would like to buy an Intel 750 SSD as soon as it will be available.
> 
> I would like to buy the 2.5" form factor. How can I connect the drive to my x99 deluxe?
> Can I connect it using sata express ports or I need some sort of adapter to attach it to the M.2 slot?
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> You will need the adapter to connect to the M.2 slot. I believe ASUS is making these but I don't see a part number for them yet.


The 2.5 SFF uses SATA Express (reference, page 14, use acrobat reader, firefox reader doesn't render it yet).


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> The 2.5 SFF uses SATA Express (reference, page 14, use acrobat reader, firefox reader doesn't render it yet).


nice to know it, my X99 deluxe doesn't bundle sata express cable, hope that the Intel SSD 750 will bundle it


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> nice to know it, my X99 deluxe doesn't bundle sata express cable, hope that the Intel SSD 750 will bundle it


For the price tag it will have ($$$$$$) it probably won't come with one


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> For the price tag it will have ($$$$$$) it probably won't come with one


Hello

The price will be within reason. A cable will be included but it will not be for SATA Express as that is not the interface the drive uses.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The price will be within reason. A cable will be included but it will not be for SATA Express as that is not the interface the drive uses.


Isn't SFF 8639 compatible with SATA Express?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Isn't SFF 8639 compatible with SATA Express?


Hello

I'm not sure how this is relevant to the Intel 750. Why would one contemplate connecting the drive to an interface that would only provide half the needed bandwidth and most likely not be bootable if the the connection was successful?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure how this is relevant to the Intel 750. Why would one contemplate connecting the drive to an interface that would only provide half the needed bandwidth and most likely not be bootable if the the connection was successful?


Hi,

What interface does provide half of the bandwidth and it is not bootable?


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Isn't SFF 8639 compatible with SATA Express?


Nope.

The interface is NVMe PCIe3x4. As I said before the 2.5" version requires an adapter to mate with an M2 slot, M2 uses PCIe3x4 and typically disables a PCIe3 add in slot. Right now the Sabertooth X99 is being supplied with the required adapter. Other boards will surely include in the future as well. I suspect a PCIe3 slot adapter may also show up soon. To use this drive will likely require a Z97/X99 motherboard (X99 shows improved performance with this drive) and the latest UEFI BIOS with NVMe support.

Whether the performance characteristics of the 750 are of value will depend on what type of workload is applied.

PS: I also suspect it won't be long before motherboards are equipped with a dedicated SFF 8639 connector


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> What interface does provide half of the bandwidth and it is not bootable?


Hello

SATA Express. The interface you guys are writing about.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> No, Xeon/ECC is for crunching data where there is significant speed up when data are placed and manipulated in RAM. Thus it really makes sense only with
> 128 GB of RAM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> And so we are right back to the point I was making.


Agian, unique features of X99-E WS are Xeon ECC support (which really makes with 128 GB RAM) and 7 PCIe slots. If somebody needs at least one of these features the X99-E WS is simple choice. If not, it is waste of money. In similare way, there is X99 WS-E/10G motherboard from ASRock, not only does it support Xeon/ECC/128 GB ARM and has 7 PCIe slots but in addition it has two 10 Gb/s Ethernet interfaces onboard. 10 Gb/s Ethernets integrated onboard is unique and fantastic for somebody who has needs and access to 10 Gb/s links. For those who have no access, buying such mobo would be absurdal.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Agian, unique features of X99-E WS are Xeon ECC support (which really makes with 128 GB RAM) and 7 PCIe slots. If somebody needs at least one of these features the X99-E WS is simple choice. If not, it is waste of money. In similare way, there is X99 WS-E/10G motherboard from ASRock, not only does it support Xeon/ECC/128 GB ARM and has 7 PCIe slots but in addition it has two 10 Gb/s Ethernet interfaces onboard. 10 Gb/s Ethernets integrated onboard is unique and fantastic for somebody who has needs and access to 10 Gb/s links. For those who have no access, buying such mobo would be absurdal.


Sorry something is getting lost in translation but you are making my point for me - I was saying the same thing.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Isn't SFF 8639 compatible with SATA Express?


can't understand why they don't used the standard SATA Express for the 2.5" version


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> can't understand why they don't used the standard SATA Express for the 2.5" version


SATA Express does not offer the bandwidth that PCI-E 3.0 x4 does. It is definitely not going to be very popular at all, with M.2 and SFF-8639 already in the consumer market.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> hello jpm boy, sorry but I do not understand what you say
> which driver you have installed?
> in system devices under the heading ide ata / atapi
> I see two entries:
> 1) intel 9 series chipset family intel sata ahci controller
> 2) intel C610 series intel x99 chipset ssata ahci controller-8d62
> -if you select the first you can go and choose:
> 1) controller ahci sata standard
> 2) intel 9 series chipset family intel sata ahci controller (which is what I have selected and activated)
> 2) intel c610 series intel x99 chipset 6 port sata ahci controller - 8d02
> -if you select the second can go ahead and choose:
> 1) controller ahci sata standard
> 2) c610 series intel x99 chipset xed ahci controller - 8d62
> what you see and you have uploaded these on your system?


listen, the only way I found that i can get iRST drivers to install in win7 is to enable RAID in the UEFI, you don't actualyl need to RAID the drives, but once you do that you can install those drivers.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

I'm pretty sure sata express is DOA.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I'm pretty sure sata express is DOA.


Yup!

Especially since a single NVMe SSD at less than one dollar per Gb can outperform multi SATA drives in RAID 0, even M.2 Raid 0.

NVMe SSD on PCIe3 is "Game-changer".

Another potential upside is that SATA SSD's are likely going to get much less expensive now.


----------



## half-life

Hi guys,
Long time lurker, first time poster. I had fun last night using the 5-Way Optimization software (and the instructions on the 1st post of this thread) and achieved a stable 4.4 GHz @ 1.289v on an X99-A and 5820k chip.

Is my 4.4 GHz permanent every time I boot up? Or does the 5-Way Optimization software need to be running in the background to maintain the overclock? The reason I ask is that when I opened the UEFI it seemed to say I was operating at 3.3 GHz.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> SATA Express does not offer the bandwidth that PCI-E 3.0 x4 does. It is definitely not going to be very popular at all, with M.2 and SFF-8639 already in the consumer market.


I tought yes.


----------



## C3321J6

Anyway to disable bluetooth on these MBs? Have x99 pro and dont see any options in the BIOS
ATM disabled bluetooth network in device manager would like to turn off completely


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I tought yes.


Nah, it's about 1 GB/s of bandwidth if I am not mistaken. The full PCI-E 3.0 x4 offers much more bandwidth than that (4 GB/s?).


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Nah, it's about 1 GB/s of bandwidth if I am not mistaken. The full PCI-E 3.0 x4 offers much more bandwidth than that (4 GB/s?).


USB 3.0 = about 5Gb/sec
SATA III = up to 6Gb/sec
USB 3.1 = about 10Gb/sec
SATA Express = up to 10Gb/sec
4 x PCIe3 = up to 32Gb/sec

In addition, NVMe has half the latency of SATA (AHCI). With NVMe CPU overhead is reduced from approximately 20% to about 1.5%.

NVMe on 4 x PCIe3 = way faster with lower CPU temperatures.


----------



## sblantipodi

I want that beast


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> USB 3.0 = about 5Gb/sec
> SATA III = up to 6Gb/sec
> USB 3.1 = about 10Gb/sec
> SATA Express = up to 10Gb/sec
> 4 x PCIe3 = up to 32Gb/sec
> 
> In addition, NVMe has half the latency of SATA (AHCI). With NVMe CPU overhead is reduced from approximately 20% to about 1.5%.
> 
> NVMe on 4 x PCIe3 = way faster with lower CPU temperatures.


Yeah, I thought I was close enough (GB = 8 Gb and all that) but thanks to help us lazy ones out +1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Anyway to disable bluetooth on these MBs? Have x99 pro and dont see any options in the BIOS
> ATM disabled bluetooth network in device manager would like to turn off completely


in bios you can disable the wireless adapter which takes out BT and WiFi. On the rve (i think) you can disable them independently..


----------



## cloppy007

Yesterday my motherboard wouldn't wake up from sleep, stuck at E9 code. When I rebooted it, I got a bF code and everytime I put the PC to sleep and wake it up, I enter a bF loop. There is nothing overclocked, and nothing has been ever overclocked. X99 dlx, 5820k, 4x4 avexir 2400, BIOS 1103. No XMP profile used. Any idea?


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yeah, I thought I was close enough (GB = 8 Gb and all that) but thanks to help us lazy ones out +1


Well, Thanks!

I just thought it would be helpful to list the various standard bandwidths to show potential performance. Should be an interesting year for SSD's!


----------



## Grunt636

Hi guys I recently bought the X99-S board and was wondering if there is any way of turning of these LEDs I haven't seen anywhere I could do in the BIOS.


----------



## DELA360

had a similar issue and after powering it off from the psu and then doing a hard reboot it magically started it again and said i OC failed when i wasnt even overclocking


----------



## TK421

Was able to tune down voltages since I can't push the CPU higher than 4.2 (either that or I'm stupid)

4.2 with 42 uncore
1.177v core and 1.16 cache
+0.250 system agent offset
Memory 1.29v @2600

Going to try with lower cache voltage tomorrow.


----------



## THANHMARIO

I'm use Asus X99 Deluxe with intel 5820k. Unfortunately, the 4th PCI slot had broken (mainboard still run) @[email protected] Give me some advice for:

- Could i use 2-sli and how to config BIOS for this case

- I had 2 strix gtx 980 and 1 soundcard asus xonar stx II, What should i do now? Maybe, i will put 2 gtx 980 to 1 - 3 PCI for 2-sli and put the soundcard to 5th PCI

Thank you and sorry about my English!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THANHMARIO*
> 
> I'm use Asus X99 Deluxe with intel 5820k. Unfortunately, the 4th PCI slot had broken (mainboard still run) @[email protected] Give me some advice for:
> 
> - Could i use 2-sli and how to config BIOS for this case
> 
> - I had 2 strix gtx 980 and 1 soundcard asus xonar stx II, What should i do now? Maybe, i will put 2 gtx 980 to 1 - 3 PCI for 2-sli and put the soundcard to 5th PCI
> 
> Thank you and sorry about my English!


How is it broken? They're pretty difficult to damage physically.

You can run the second card slot 3 however it will run 8x 8x. This is fine however as there is no bandwidth limitation here.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> 4 x PCIe3 = up to 32Gb/sec. In addition, NVMe has half the latency of SATA (AHCI). With NVMe CPU overhead is reduced from approximately 20% to about 1.5%.
> NVMe on 4 x PCIe3 = way faster with lower CPU temperatures.


PCIe 3.0 x4/NVME SSDs are not widely available yet since they require new chip controllers. Intel and Samsung already have such controllers for their products. Other manufacturers are expected to show controllers and SSDs based on them at Computex in the beginning of June. After summer these products should be readily available.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Anyway to disable bluetooth on these MBs? Have x99 pro and dont see any options in the BIOS
> ATM disabled bluetooth network in device manager would like to turn off completely


You can also take off the shield and there are two screws that hold down the wifi/bt module, you can unscrew them and pull the adapter out of its socket, that would disable it.


----------



## bigcid10

in the bios under advanced,the onboard devices section there should be a listing to disable it


----------



## half-life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Was able to tune down voltages since I can't push the CPU higher than 4.2 (either that or I'm stupid)
> 
> Going to try with lower cache voltage tomorrow.


Try using the 5-Way Optimization software (and the instructions on the 1st post of this thread).


----------



## half-life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *half-life*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Long time lurker, first time poster. I had fun last night using the 5-Way Optimization software (and the instructions on the 1st post of this thread) and achieved a stable 4.4 GHz @ 1.289v on an X99-A and 5820k chip.
> 
> Is my 4.4 GHz permanent every time I boot up? Or does the 5-Way Optimization software need to be running in the background to maintain the overclock? The reason I ask is that when I opened the UEFI it seemed to say I was operating at 3.3 GHz.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Bump.


----------



## Fafner76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *half-life*
> 
> Bump.


It should be permanent. The utility does modify the max Turbo ratio. There is no need to keep it running .


----------



## half-life

Thank you fafner!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grunt636*
> 
> Hi guys I recently bought the X99-S board and was wondering if there is any way of turning of these LEDs I haven't seen anywhere I could do in the BIOS.


You have to disable the LED by using the Switch on your motherboad.


----------



## subarooster

Do the wifi cards that are built in to motherboards take up important or useful system resources related to performance. Like if you want just a rock solid board should you look for one that has the least overhead as in built in cards and 3rd party chipsets etc?

Also Gigabyte makes a point of saying every connector has like 30u of gold coating especially on the CPU Pins and Ram slot pins and PCIE slot pins.
Does ASUS have gold plated connectors I cant find anything anywhere about that?

Also Gigabyte says it has like a 0.070mm thick copper layer in its its boards 2x. Has that made a noticeable difference
What does ASUS use as its copper layer?

Also I believe that ASUS ROG X99 States it is 10 Layers thick what about Gigabyte?

Are POS caps much better for power delivery rather then radial or round or whatever the normal capacitors are called?

Also many motherboards state 32GBs for M.2 and gigabyte boards only say 20GBs for M.2

If the ASUS boards do have the gold plating etc can the ASUS site for each board be updated

Thanks


----------



## Grunt636

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> You have to disable the LED by using the Switch on your motherboad.


Cheers I figured that switch was to use SLI but after reading the manual more carefully I understand they are just guide lights.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grunt636*
> 
> Cheers I figured that switch was to use SLI but after reading the manual more carefully I understand they are just guide lights.


ok


----------



## hatlesschimp

Im looking at changing my X99 Deluxe for the X99 Rampage V Extreme so I can fit SLI Titan X + GTX 750 + Avermedia Capture card. Do you think this will work. Also I am fitting EK FC Water blocks CSQ to the titans.

http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA/57621-GV-N75TOC-2GL


http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=20526&cPath=1141


X99 Deluxe
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1679&products_id=28780

X99 Rampage V Extreme
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1679&products_id=28781


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Im looking at changing my X99 Deluxe for the X99 Rampage V Extreme so I can fit SLI Titan X + GTX 750 + Avermedia Capture card. Do you think this will work. Also I am fitting EK FC Water blocks CSQ to the titans.
> 
> http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA/57621-GV-N75TOC-2GL
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=20526&cPath=1141
> 
> 
> X99 Deluxe
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1679&products_id=28780
> 
> X99 Rampage V Extreme
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1679&products_id=28781


what's the 750 for?


----------



## proteus7

Got a new X99 deluxe 3.1 board, and having some trouble with my PCIe slot 1 stuck at x8
Running 2 R9-290 cards in cross fire, cards are in x16 slot 1 and 3. Switch on motherboard set to dual crossfire. For whatever reason, Slot 1 always shows as x8, and slot 2 is at x16. CPU is an E5-2699v3, so it has the full 40 lanes. Latest UEFI (1604). Is this a bug?
The only other adapter in the system is the USB 3.1 card it came with (between the GPUs, in slot 2).
Any ideas?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proteus7*
> 
> Got a new X99 deluxe 3.1 board, and having some trouble with my PCIe slot 1 stuck at x8
> Running 2 R9-290 cards in cross fire, cards are in x16 slot 1 and 3. Switch on motherboard set to dual crossfire. For whatever reason, Slot 1 always shows as x8, and slot 2 is at x16. CPU is an E5-2699v3, so it has the full 40 lanes. Latest UEFI (1604). Is this a bug?
> The only other adapter in the system is the USB 3.1 card it came with (between the GPUs, in slot 2).
> Any ideas?


Hello

You should be using PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_1 and PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_3 for the GPUs. Counting all physical slots that would be slots 1 and 4. Using the third physical PCIe slot will always result in the first slot running at x8 speed. This as most other info can also be found in the manual included with the motherboard.


----------



## Circaflex

is there any physical difference between the rampage v and the rampage v/usb3.1 boards? ALmost 80 dollar difference and all I can see is they give you the add-in usb card, or are there other differences as well?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You should be using PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_1 and PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_3 for the GPUs. Counting all physical slots that would be slots 1 and 4. Using the third physical PCIe slot will always result in the first slot running at x8 speed. This as most other info can also be found in the manual included with the motherboard.


Hello

No difference. I think I mentioned and I know Raja did before the boards were released that the difference would be the USB 3.1 card and the price.


----------



## Circaflex

thank you, crazy to see the price of the addon card is about 80/90 US Dollars, at least on newegg.


----------



## rolldog

Sorry to anyone who read this post twice, I tried posting it here, since I'm running an Asus X99-Deluxe, but started a new thread on accident.

I've been out of town for the last week, and while I was gone I turned my PC off, since I knew I wouldn't need to access it while I was gone. Upon returning, my PC is acting flaky. I just finished building this about a month or 2 ago and didn't have any prior problems. I'm running an Asus X99-Deluxe, i7-5960X CPU, 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2800 memory (4-4GB sticks), 2-EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked GPUs running SLI, a Samsung XP941 M.2 PCIe SSD as my primary drive with my OS, 2-Samsung 840 Pros setup in RAID0 to install my software to, and a 2TB drive and a 1TB drive holding all my data. Everything is also setup in a custom waterloop.

Before I left, everything was running perfectly. I had the CPU overclocking to 4.4GHz, I was running the XMP profile 2 @ 3000, and BLCK was set at 127.5. Initially, my PC wouldn't even put anything on the display. I finally had to reset my BIOS back to default settings, and I changed the switches on the MB back to default. After this, I could access my BIOS, but every time I go into the BIOS to change a lot of my settings back, everything locks up and the only way to fix it is to power everything down. It usually locks up within 30-60 seconds of me being in the BIOS changing some settings. It doesn't matter what settings I'm changing, it locks up everytime no matter what I'm doing, and about once out of every 3 tries, when I power everything on, no display. I can't even get to the BIOS.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I thought about flashing an older BIOS, I forgot which BIOS it's running, but it was released recently so it's probably the most recent. I would appreciate any suggestions to get this thing running again.

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Sorry to anyone who read this post twice, I tried posting it here, since I'm running an Asus X99-Deluxe, but started a new thread on accident.
> 
> I've been out of town for the last week, and while I was gone I turned my PC off, since I knew I wouldn't need to access it while I was gone. Upon returning, my PC is acting flaky. I just finished building this about a month or 2 ago and didn't have any prior problems. I'm running an Asus X99-Deluxe, i7-5960X CPU, 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2800 memory (4-4GB sticks), 2-EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked GPUs running SLI, a Samsung XP941 M.2 PCIe SSD as my primary drive with my OS, 2-Samsung 840 Pros setup in RAID0 to install my software to, and a 2TB drive and a 1TB drive holding all my data. Everything is also setup in a custom waterloop.
> 
> Before I left, everything was running perfectly. I had the CPU overclocking to 4.4GHz, I was running the XMP profile 2 @ 3000, and BLCK was set at 127.5. Initially, my PC wouldn't even put anything on the display. I finally had to reset my BIOS back to default settings, and I changed the switches on the MB back to default. After this, I could access my BIOS, but every time I go into the BIOS to change a lot of my settings back, everything locks up and the only way to fix it is to power everything down. It usually locks up within 30-60 seconds of me being in the BIOS changing some settings. It doesn't matter what settings I'm changing, it locks up everytime no matter what I'm doing, and about once out of every 3 tries, when I power everything on, no display. I can't even get to the BIOS.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions? I thought about flashing an older BIOS, I forgot which BIOS it's running, but it was released recently so it's probably the most recent. I would appreciate any suggestions to get this thing running again.
> 
> Thanks


if it can't run stable at stock settings, use bios flashback (in your manual) and try rolling back a version... or reflash the most recent version. Double check that all components are seated properly ... post back for follow-up.


----------



## subarooster

I had an ASUS x99-A that did something similar right after I did the XMP settings had to play with the memok button. And reset bios. And then updated bios.


----------



## rolldog

JPMboy - with my PC in its current condition, should I use my laptop to download the most recent BIOS, or one before it, rename it, and using the USB BIOS flashback?

After I loaded up a saved profile, which I was able to get to and load before everything locked up, I was able to boot up and even install some updates from the last week. The profile I had saved, which I loaded up, was setup with all my hardware, PCIe speed for my GPUs, etc, but the clock speeds, voltages, XMP disabled, CPU strap, memory speed, etc was all kept as default, or basically Auto, but after Windows loaded and installed all my updates, I had to reboot. Now, it won't boot again. I might try flashing the older BIOS, which ran fine since I bought this MB.

I'd double check the seating of everything, I doubt anything isn't seated well since no one has touched it while I've been gone, but I do it all and report back. Thanks a lot everyone.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> in the bios under advanced,the onboard devices section there should be a listing to disable it


Yes, in the BIOS under onboard settings, you can disable it completely.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what's the 750 for?


Please don't say PhysX









@rolldog when you say it won't boot again, what Q-Code are you receiving?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Why wont my Avermedia Gamer Live HD in the last PCIe16_5 Slot on my x99 Deluxe?

It fits in but and gets warm but its not getting recognised. Same thing happens with my Sound card and Black magic. I cant fit anything in the PCIX4_1 slot because of Gpu 1 and Gpu 2 is in 16_3. i even took out the second card and tried all 3 cards in there and no good. I have also played with the Sli/cfx switch and no good. Ive been in the bois and tried flipping settings there but also no good? Please need some help. thanks


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Please don't say PhysX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rolldog when you say it won't boot again, what Q-Code are you receiving?


LOL it was me being stupid. When I had 3 monitors and three gpus, I couldnt get sound to my surround sound system so I needed the 4th card that wasn't apart of the SLI 3 way to do the dirty work to a 4th monitor. It was a rare thing that no one new how to fix. The bonus was I was able to use the card for Physx and even with the 3 titans at the time it did boost my benchmark scores lol


----------



## hatlesschimp

I reset my W8.1 drivers and all good now. Cheers


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> JPMboy - with my PC in its current condition, should I use my laptop to download the most recent BIOS, or one before it, rename it, and using the USB BIOS flashback?
> 
> After I loaded up a saved profile, which I was able to get to and load before everything locked up, I was able to boot up and even install some updates from the last week. The profile I had saved, which I loaded up, was setup with all my hardware, PCIe speed for my GPUs, etc, but the clock speeds, voltages, XMP disabled, CPU strap, memory speed, etc was all kept as default, or basically Auto, but after Windows loaded and installed all my updates, I had to reboot. Now, it won't boot again. I might try flashing the older BIOS, which ran fine since I bought this MB.
> 
> I'd double check the seating of everything, I doubt anything isn't seated well since no one has touched it while I've been gone, but I do it all and report back. Thanks a lot everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


as scone asked - what q-code?

Yes, download the bios with another machine and do the power off flash back method. you will loose you saved profiles.

I'm a little confused. If you shut down, remove all peripherals except for mouse and keyboard, hit the clear cmos button - will it post to bios? If yes, will it load windows?


----------



## Tecchie

So, I have this weird issue and I am on the newest available UEFI. v.1003

Sometimes when I have my system overclocked to have the RAM i purchased running at its full advertised speed (2,800Mhz) one of the modules drops offline. This is visible in the UEFI setup, as well as windows not seeing it, but here's the strange part (even more so). When I run CPU-Z, it can see all my memory. So, is this a memory controller glitch on my CPU or a motherboard issue? Or ram issue?

System specs in my sig thing below..

Ram is G.Skill RipJaws 4 DDR4-2800

Screenshot attached!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> So, I have this weird issue and I am on the newest available UEFI. v.1003
> 
> Sometimes when I have my system overclocked to have the RAM i purchased running at its full advertised speed (2,800Mhz) one of the modules drops offline. This is visible in the UEFI setup, as well as windows not seeing it, but here's the strange part (even more so). When I run CPU-Z, it can see all my memory. So, is this a memory controller glitch on my CPU or a motherboard issue? Or ram issue?
> 
> System specs in my sig thing below..
> 
> Ram is G.Skill RipJaws 4 DDR4-2800
> 
> Screenshot attached!


check memtweakit for the active channels...
you can try either or all:
1) set the bios to post with an extra 25mV on all ram channels and set the Eventual Dram Voltage to the value you have proven stable at the timings you are using.
2) increase both vccio values by 1 or 2 notches
3) optimize system agent (too high can be a problem also)
4) move the sticks around. Does it drop the same slot or stick?


----------



## Silent Scone

Sometimes it can be something as simple as reseating a module.


----------



## Tecchie

Not to sound like an ass, but I'm not new to hardware. I'm new to this chipset and memory.

It drops at random either channel B1 or C1

Channels A1 and D1 are always fine..

There is another guy in here with the same cpu as me on the same board, but with different memory brand, and when he's overclocked, his drops from 32GB to like 16 or 24.

And I'm not understanding JPMBOY's reply to my post above yours... (except the voltage bump)

I shouldnt' ahve to change voltage or timings. They are set to the X.M.P. profile stored in the ram which gives me a CPU strap of 125Mhz and memory @ 127.3Mhz which gives me the 2800Mhz memory.

I may try bumping the CPU voltage and see if that helps.

On a side note, anyone know how to get rid of the "hardware reserved" memory? That other guy I was talking about earlier ends up with 16GB of hardware reserved after overclocking also.... so yeah.. weird stuff.


----------



## Silent Scone

Can I ask why you think you shouldn't have to tune the memory controller voltage to run overclocked memory? This is something which has been fundamental for quite a long time. System Agent voltage may likely require tuning for 2800Mhz. Your memory is overclocked, thus your memory controller may well need additional voltage. XMP is merely a profile - just because your kit is rated at 2800mhz doesn't mean there is no need for you to tune your system accordingly. This _is_ an overclock. So yes, you should have to tune voltages to suit.


----------



## djgar

He did say he understood the voltage bump advise, which will definitely help as we have all experienced. Make sure it's the Eventual Voltage (actual operating voltage) as well as the DRAM Voltage (which gets used for booting).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> There is another guy in here with the same cpu as me on the same board, but with different memory brand, and when he's overclocked, his drops from 32GB to like 16 or 24.
> 
> I shouldnt' ahve to change voltage or timings. They are set to the X.M.P. profile stored in the ram which gives me a CPU strap of 125Mhz and memory @ 127.3Mhz which gives me the 2800Mhz memory.


Hello

Neither of your systems are stable. XMP profiles will no function properly across all systems. Some systems will require additional tuning for stability as you are finding out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> Not to sound like an ass, but I'm not new to hardware. *I'm new to this chipset and memory.*
> It drops at random either channel B1 or C1
> Channels A1 and D1 are always fine..
> There is another guy in here with the same cpu as me on the same board, but with different memory brand, and when he's overclocked, his drops from 32GB to like 16 or 24.
> And I'm not understanding JPMBOY's reply to my post above yours... (except the voltage bump)
> *I shouldnt' ahve to change voltage or timings.* They are set to the X.M.P. profile stored in the ram which gives me a CPU strap of 125Mhz and memory @ 127.3Mhz which gives me the 2800Mhz memory.
> I may try bumping the CPU voltage and see if that helps.
> On a side note, anyone know how to get rid of the "hardware reserved" memory? That other guy I was talking about earlier ends up with 16GB of hardware reserved after overclocking also.... so yeah.. weird stuff.


yup weird - and as Praz said, likely due to the system not being stable. So.... you are new to THIS hardware









XMP profiles will not always work (read: LT stability) without adjusting voltages and timings - and this is on a per-cpu-basis when you OC the CPU. Yes, 127.3 gives 2800 ram the hard way. (3200 on strap 100 might actually work better with adjusted timings).

Try the items listed above (the settings are in your bios) and let us know if you get it resolved.


----------



## djgar

^^^ What he said. I've been there too, though different CPU & X99 board. And be warned this platform is finickier than previous ones for OC. The stability window margins can be quite narrow, so you may have to try quite a few settings before hitting a sweet spot. But the results can be very rewarding (check my sig)


----------



## 8472

I asked in the other thread, but will the X99-E WS board get a NVMe bios update? That would suck if all the other X99 boards got it except this one.


----------



## bigcid10

there's a new bios for the deluxe on the asus website (1701)

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup weird - and as Praz said, likely due to the system not being stable. So.... you are new to THIS hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XMP profiles will not always work (read: LT stability) without adjusting voltages and timings - and this is on a per-cpu-basis when you OC the CPU. Yes, 127.3 gives 2800 ram the hard way. (3200 on strap 100 might actually work better with adjusted timings).
> 
> Try the items listed above (the settings are in your bios) and let us know if you get it resolved.


See, I shouldn't have to adjust timings loading the XMP profile because that's what the RAM is intended to run at. The other three modules work just fine even under heavy stress testing.

I will check the voltage on the memory controller.. If I can find that setting..

I waited a long time for an upgrade..

My 2008 system was the following

ASUS P5E3 Premium [email protected] X48 Socket 775
Intel Q9450
16GB of G.Skill DDR3-1600Mhz (board only offically supported 8GB, but all 16 were addressable and fully stable)

So, you see, I'm still learning all about the BCLK and all that, that you guys have had a few years to get used to.

I'm checking the memory controller voltage now if I can find it.. I'll reboot, go into the UEFI to see if the memory is there..

I'll start at what the ram is rated for and go up from there.

Thanks guys.

I'll post results soon

The exact kit...

Linky

Okay, bumped up the DRAM voltages 50mv.. from 1.200 to 1.250 and termination voltage from .600 to .6125






Let me know what you think of the voltages and temps (like CPU)

Also, I'm not new to overclocking.. I just don't do extreme stuff.
I used to overclock my old 80286 CPU's, and even a few 486, and even got my old Pentium II 266 from 66Mhz FSB to 124Mhz.. I forget the multiplier, but that sucker ran HOT.. but at the time was fast as hell! (again on an ASUS motherboard, my old P2B Rev 2.0 HA!) but never was able to get my old celery stick (Celeron A) to get much past the 333Mhz LOLOL

Anyways, let me know guys, I appreciate your inputs!

Maybe keep these as reference for your guys that are having issues also? I don't like going to high on voltages, I really enjoy keeping my system whisper quiet. I don't like heat too much.. lol

My case has two 200MM fans on top exhausting one in front as intake to also cool my spinners, and a side 200mm intake to cool GPU's & motherboard..

Corsair HAF-X.

My CPU cooler is the Noctua NH-D15.. So for now, I don't have access to my first x16 slot... lol sooon, soon...


----------



## 8472

Guru3d list seemingly every 9 series Asus board as having support for NVMe except the X99-E WS









http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/asus-x99-and-z97-motherboards-support-nvm-express-devices.html?noredirect=1#noredirect


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> See, I shouldn't have to adjust timings loading the XMP profile because that's what the RAM is intended to run at. The other three modules work just fine even under heavy stress testing.
> I will check the voltage on the memory controller.. If I can find that setting..
> I waited a long time for an upgrade..
> My 2008 system was the following
> ASUS P5E3 Premium [email protected] X48 Socket 775
> Intel Q9450
> 16GB of G.Skill DDR3-1600Mhz (board only offically supported 8GB, but all 16 were addressable and fully stable)
> So, you see, I'm still learning all about the BCLK and all that, that you guys have had a few years to get used to.
> I'm checking the memory controller voltage now if I can find it.. I'll reboot, go into the UEFI to see if the memory is there..
> I'll start at what the ram is rated for and go up from there.
> Thanks guys.
> I'll post results soon
> The exact kit...
> Linky
> Okay, bumped up the DRAM voltages 50mv.. from 1.200 to 1.250 and termination voltage from .600 to .6125
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think of the voltages and temps (like CPU)
> Also, I'm not new to overclocking.. I just don't do extreme stuff.
> I used to overclock my old 80286 CPU's, and even a few 486, and even got my old Pentium II 266 from 66Mhz FSB to 124Mhz.. I forget the multiplier, but that sucker ran HOT.. but at the time was fast as hell! (again on an ASUS motherboard, my old P2B Rev 2.0 HA!) but never was able to get my old celery stick (Celeron A) to get much past the 333Mhz LOLOL
> Anyways, let me know guys, I appreciate your inputs!
> Maybe keep these as reference for your guys that are having issues also? I don't like going to high on voltages, I really enjoy keeping my system whisper quiet. I don't like heat too much.. lol
> My case has two 200MM fans on top exhausting one in front as intake to also cool my spinners, and a side 200mm intake to cool GPU's & motherboard..
> Corsair HAF-X.
> 
> My CPU cooler is the Noctua NH-D15.. So for now, I don't have access to my first x16 slot... lol sooon, soon...


Looks like it booted fine - I guess we'll see over time how it does. you are running ~ 4.0GHz:
You should give the guides in the OP a read, and the MB manual to orientate yourself to the bios settings. An X chip like you have are using easily oC'd with the multiplier. Also - using bclk on these systems is not like old days - 125 strap (125 bclk) is still a peg/dmi of 100. 127.3 is 1.018, so no bus gains really. Frankly, the best way to OC that rig is to clear cmos, set strap 100, multiplier to 40 (same frequency as you have now), cache to 40, ram to 3200 16-18-18-44-1T with 1.375V (+/- 5mV), vcore to 1.18, cache to 1.18 (or so - you'll tune it up), input voltage to 1.87V. As long as the aircooler can keep you'll have a cleaner OC. Basically... set primary ram timings manually - always.


----------



## cloppy007

http://rog.asus.com/415802015/asus-gaming-motherboards/intel-750-2-5-inch-ssd-with-nvme-and-asus-hyper-kit/

That's the M.2 adapter... BTW, the pic says its the M.2 slot of a X99-Deluxe, but looks like a Pro or -A.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> Okay, bumped up the DRAM voltages 50mv.. from 1.200 to 1.250 and termination voltage from .600 to .6125


Hello

Why would you mess with the termination voltage? When left on auto it will scale with the memory voltage Just a suggestion but it might be an easier road to travel while seeking stability by not messing with settings just because they are there. At least until you are more up to speed on the board and platform.


----------



## djgar

UEFI 1702 for the X99-A is out ...

X99-A 1702


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> UEFI 1702 for the X99-A is out ...
> 
> X99-A 1702


Let's see if this solves my issue of getting Machine Check Exceptions even when I don't have any overclock settings enabled, because I'm on my 2nd board from this issue alone. Can't get Windows to reboot properly (or even boot properly at times) because it will just BSoD before loading fully.

Edit: Annnnnd no it doesn't. I'm stuck here now. I doubt it's the RAM (picked up GSkill's 2133MHz set on the QVL because I don't bother with RAM overclocking), the only thing I can think of it being is the actual CPU (which would be odd), or the PSU (A G Series 550w unit, which should run it fine with a 970, so I think?).


----------



## jon6113

My guess is the PSU is your issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Let's see if this solves my issue of getting *Machine Check Exceptions* even when I don't have any overclock settings enabled, because I'm on my 2nd board from this issue alone. Can't get Windows to reboot properly (or even boot properly at times) because it will just BSoD before loading fully.
> 
> Edit: Annnnnd no it doesn't. I'm stuck here now. I doubt it's the RAM (picked up GSkill's 2133MHz set on the QVL because I don't bother with RAM overclocking), the only thing I can think of it being is the actual CPU (which would be odd), or the PSU (A G Series 550w unit, which should run it fine with a 970, so I think?).


MCEs are caused by a procedure call mismatch of checksums... could be ram timings, cpu out of tune, bent pins.. etc.

PLease fillout rigbuilder and add it to your sig so we know what you are working with, since your not flashing the z87 with this bios,


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> MCEs are caused by a procedure call mismatch of checksums... could be ram timings, cpu out of tune, bent pins.. etc.
> 
> PLease fillout rigbuilder and add it to your sig so we know what you are working with, since your not flashing the z87 with this bios,


Everything else is the same aside from the MB, which is the X99-A, CPU is 5820K, and the RAM is F4-2133C15Q-16GNT, but i'll edit it in anyway I guess.

Edit: Done, took longer than I expected it to


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Everything else is the same aside from the MB, which is the X99-A, CPU is 5820K, and the RAM is F4-2133C15Q-16GNT, but i'll edit it in anyway I guess.
> 
> Edit: Done, took longer than I expected it to


So it's the same as my basics except for the DRAM, and mine are not in the QVL. What exactly are your settings - vcore, vcache, vccsa, cpu power?

I'm doing some OC tests with the new bios, I believe I'm more stable but my vccsa window seems to have shifted.

BTW, I always get Tsugumi and Tsumugi mixed up - though I think I like Tsumugi (the live one) better







.


----------



## THANHMARIO

I got troubles from mouse and keyboard.

The mouse and keyboard use normally in BIOS but they aren't recognized after window loader and i can't install the windows (vista, 7, 8, 8.1). I try to find another way, i had installed the window from the other pc, but the mouse and keyboard had still not recognized after window loader, then i can't not do anything T_T (look login screen and laugh







)

I try all USB port (3.0 or 2.0) and upgrade to lastest BIOS version (1601). In BIOS, i set default and try to find USB Keyboard support or USB mouse support for enable but not having in asus x99 deluxe.

I has changed some brand of mouse and keyboard such as Dell, Logitech, JVJ, HP ,etc.. but not fix it.

Anybody else got the same trouble. HELP ME AND THANKS YOU !


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THANHMARIO*
> 
> I got troubles from mouse and keyboard.
> 
> The mouse and keyboard use normally in BIOS but they aren't recognized after window loader and i can't install the windows (vista, 7, 8, 8.1). I try to find another way, i had installed the window from the other pc, but the mouse and keyboard had still not recognized after window loader, then i can't not do anything T_T (look login screen and laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I try all USB port (3.0 or 2.0) and upgrade to lastest BIOS version (1601). In BIOS, i set default and try to find USB Keyboard support or USB mouse support for enable but not having in asus x99 deluxe.
> 
> I has changed some brand of mouse and keyboard such as Dell, Logitech, JVJ, HP ,etc.. but not fix it.
> 
> Anybody else got the same trouble. HELP ME AND THANKS YOU !


What setting do you have for the USB Support under the bios Boot Menu?


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> So it's the same as my basics except for the DRAM, and mine are not in the QVL. What exactly are your settings - vcore, vcache, vccsa, cpu power?
> 
> I'm doing some OC tests with the new bios, I believe I'm more stable but my vccsa window seems to have shifted.
> 
> BTW, I always get Tsugumi and Tsumugi mixed up - though I think I like Tsumugi (the live one) better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You're probably thinking of the wrong character anyway









I seem to be having a bit better luck with the new board over the open box one. The first power on of the open box one gave an immediate "Fatal Error System Halted" message and would whine the overclocking settings failed, even when I wasn't at all. This one at least will do some sort of OC (kind of) and boot if I poke it once or twice. Otherwise it will turn back on after a cold boot, but I really shouldn't even be having these problems even at stock speeds =\

As for settings, they should be default ones, I haven't adjusted them at all just yet.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> You're probably thinking of the wrong character anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to be having a bit better luck with the new board over the open box one. The first power on of the open box one gave an immediate "Fatal Error System Halted" message and would whine the overclocking settings failed, even when I wasn't at all. This one at least will do some sort of OC (kind of) and boot if I poke it once or twice. Otherwise it will turn back on after a cold boot, but I really shouldn't even be having these problems even at stock speeds =\
> 
> As for settings, they should be default ones, I haven't adjusted them at all just yet.


Hmmm, open box, you never know what went on. Glad you're off that one







.

There's a Tsumugi anime but also a Tsumugi character in a real movie of the same name, and believe me there is absolutely nothing wrong with that character







.


----------



## THANHMARIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What setting do you have for the USB Support under the bios Boot Menu?


I make BIOS default setting.

Advance Tab -> Advance\USB configuration:
- USB device: 1 keyboard, 1 mouse, 4 hub ( It still recognized keyboard and mouse but i don't know why they are not recognized after window loader @[email protected] )

- Intel xHCI Mode: Smart Auto

- xHCI Legacy Support : Enable

- EHCI Legacy Support: Enable

- xHCI Hand-Off: Enable

- EHCI Hand-Off: Disable

- All USB Single Port Control : Enable

Boot Tab:
- USB support: Partial Initialization (i try the Full Initialization but it not fix)


----------



## djgar

Which USB ports are you using - the top ones in the back? I have USB wireless mouse & keyboard and those work for me. I also use sometimes the USB hubs of my EIZO monitors and even those work for me (connected to the same top USB ports).

If you are using the ASMedia ports that could be your problem. Please describe your full hardware setup so we can understand your situation.


----------



## Jpmboy

will be cloning my m.2 onto this baby next week:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167300


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> will be cloning my m.2 onto this baby next week:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167300


Must be in the air - I just ordered 3 Samsung 850 1TB to start replacing my HDD Raid 10. They're on sale at the Egg, but only 3 per customer. I actually want 4 and do RAID 5 for now. Wonder what the speed diff between RAID 5 & 10 is with SSDs.


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hmmm, open box, you never know what went on. Glad you're off that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> There's a Tsumugi anime but also a Tsumugi character in a real movie of the same name, and believe me there is absolutely nothing wrong with that character
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The one I'm referring to is here http://static.minitokyo.net/downloads/10/46/274810.jpg?114073904









Anyway, I finally got updated to 8.1 and started doing some stability testing. Between the CPU and GPU I'm getting ~500 out of my UPS, which is on the higher end but shouldn't really be causing problems, I'm reading straight 12v off that rail. No crashes with the 4.6GHz Asus wanted to throw at the CPU so far (a bit throttled back considering prime95 running on all the cores anyway and I have a small-ish heatsink on it right now).

The lingering problem seems to be the rebooting = death issue, though, but I have no ideas about what to do on that at this point, aside from ignoring it.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> The one I'm referring to is here http://static.minitokyo.net/downloads/10/46/274810.jpg?114073904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I finally got updated to 8.1 and started doing some stability testing. Between the CPU and GPU I'm getting ~500 out of my UPS, which is on the higher end but shouldn't really be causing problems, I'm reading straight 12v off that rail. No crashes with the 4.6GHz Asus wanted to throw at the CPU so far (a bit throttled back considering prime95 running on all the cores anyway and I have a small-ish heatsink on it right now).
> 
> The lingering problem seems to be the rebooting = death issue, though, but I have no ideas about what to do on that at this point, aside from ignoring it.


I realize that, which is why I elaborated the one in the movie (do check her out







).

At 4.6GHz with that fan cooler, what core temps are you getting at 100% stress? I'm getting close to 80c (after 30 minutes) with my 6-fan 360 radiator water cooler ...

Edit: I should add my UPS jumps from 218watts at idle to 490 at 100% stress, and I have a lame low-power graphics card, so your PS may be borderline there.


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I realize that, which is why I elaborated the one in the movie (do check her out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> At 4.6GHz with that fan cooler, what core temps are you getting at 100% stress? I'm getting close to 80c (after 30 minutes) with my 6-fan 360 radiator water cooler ...
> 
> Edit: I should add my UPS jumps from 218watts at idle to 490 at 100% stress, and I have a lame low-power graphics card, so your PS may be borderline there.


Oh, wasn't actually saying I kept the full 4.6, I was sitting at 3.6GHz across the 6 cores hovering around 79c with prime chewing up about 140w with ~1.1v, but I did get FFXIV booted up and that did get it sitting at 4.6 for about half an hour without issue either. A better test of that is the weekend when I play it for 12 hours straight, I've done 12 hours prime runs on my 4670k at 4.5 and FFXIV had fits if any core was anything above 4 for more than maybe 15 seconds... I may start poking the idea of a water cooler depending on how the weekend goes for actual stability testing









Edit: I didn't do too much advanced research on Haswell-E as far as Tjmax goes, but it seems like it doesn't like going past 80c then.


----------



## djgar

Have fun!


----------



## Fafner76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> there's a new bios for the deluxe on the asus website (1701)
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


Not seeing it. Latest still seems to be 1601.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fafner76*
> 
> Not seeing it. Latest still seems to be 1601.


It's there, but it's 1702, one better







.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> will be cloning my m.2 onto this baby next week:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167300


Only the 400GB?










https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-070-IN&groupid=1657&catid=2101


----------



## Fafner76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> It's there, but it's 1702, one better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


?? You sure we are referring to the same board? No 17xx for the Deluxe there.

Edit: found it googling but it doesn't show up in the official support page for me


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Looks like it booted fine - I guess we'll see over time how it does. you are running ~ 4.0GHz:
> You should give the guides in the OP a read, and the MB manual to orientate yourself to the bios settings. An X chip like you have are using easily oC'd with the multiplier. Also - using bclk on these systems is not like old days - 125 strap (125 bclk) is still a peg/dmi of 100. 127.3 is 1.018, so no bus gains really. Frankly, the best way to OC that rig is to clear cmos, set strap 100, multiplier to 40 (same frequency as you have now), cache to 40, ram to 3200 16-18-18-44-1T with 1.375V (+/- 5mV), vcore to 1.18, cache to 1.18 (or so - you'll tune it up), input voltage to 1.87V. As long as the aircooler can keep you'll have a cleaner OC. Basically... set primary ram timings manually - always.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Why would you mess with the termination voltage? When left on auto it will scale with the memory voltage Just a suggestion but it might be an easier road to travel while seeking stability by not messing with settings just because they are there. At least until you are more up to speed on the board and platform.


My power supply is fine and voltages very stable from its output.

And I was reading that clocking ram up that the termination voltage needed to be half of the regular voltage. HERE.


----------



## THANHMARIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Which USB ports are you using - the top ones in the back? I have USB wireless mouse & keyboard and those work for me. I also use sometimes the USB hubs of my EIZO monitors and even those work for me (connected to the same top USB ports).
> 
> If you are using the ASMedia ports that could be your problem. Please describe your full hardware setup so we can understand your situation.


- MB: Asus X99 Deluxe
- VGA: Asus Strix gtx 980
- Chip: Intel i7-5820K
- Ram: DDR4 Corsair Vengeance 16GB
- HDD: WD Black 1TB
- SSD: Plextor M6e Series 256GB M.2 PCIe
- PW: Corsair AX 860
- WC: Nzxt kraken x61
- Mouse and keyboard: i had try with HP, JVJ, DELL, Logitech but still not recognized

I had upgraded the BIOS to 1702


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> My power supply is fine and voltages very stable from its output.
> 
> And I was reading that clocking ram up that the termination voltage needed to be half of the regular voltage. HERE.


Very rare you will need to touch the termination voltage, the board copes very well on it's own. SA voltage is key to memory stability and is non linear. For 2800 I would start with 0.9v and work up to 1.15v. Should be ample for most samples.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> will be cloning my m.2 onto this baby next week:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167300


You are not the only one!

I went with the 1.2Gb - it's supposed to be released today









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167297


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Must be in the air - I just ordered 3 Samsung 850 1TB to start replacing my HDD Raid 10. They're on sale at the Egg, but only 3 per customer. I actually want 4 and do RAID 5 for now. Wonder what the speed diff between RAID 5 & 10 is with SSDs.


Pretty sure a raid 10 will always have much faster read and somewhat faster write than raid 5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Oh, wasn't actually saying I kept the full 4.6, I was sitting at 3.6GHz across the 6 cores hovering around 79c with prime chewing up about 140w with ~1.1v, but I did get FFXIV booted up and that did get it sitting at 4.6 for about half an hour without issue either. A better test of that is the weekend when I play it for 12 hours straight, I've done 12 hours prime runs on my 4670k at 4.5 and FFXIV had fits if any core was anything above 4 for more than maybe 15 seconds... I may start poking the idea of a water cooler depending on how the weekend goes for actual stability testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I didn't do too much advanced research on Haswell-E as far as Tjmax goes, but it seems like it doesn't like going past 80c then.


Prime95 + haswell-E?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Only the 400GB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-070-IN&groupid=1657&catid=2101


yeah not yet... too high an intro price and I always set these up with sysprep audit - my SSD's are rarely used for doc and data storage. Straight OS and programs. You know, not running hard on the drive with the family photo album (or tax data). Hillary's emails - sure. But not the photos.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> My power supply is fine and voltages very stable from its output.
> 
> And I was reading that clocking ram up that the termination voltage needed to be half of the regular voltage. HERE.


Just leave this on auto... the scaling rules are very good. focus on dram voltage for your ram.. and sometimes the vccio rails.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> You are not the only one!
> I went with the 1.2Gb - it's supposed to be released today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167297


----------



## HatallaS

hi

i have a Deluxe, in a H440. the fans i am running are connected to the hub then the mobo, but i can only see one Fan in the Bios and that's the CPU fan... where else maybe should i plug them?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> hi
> 
> i have a Deluxe, in a H440. the fans i running to the hub then the mobo, but i can only see one Fan in the Bios and thats the CPU fan... where else maybe should i plug them?


Hello

You need to list the fans and hub you are using, how the fans are connected to the hub, how and where the hub is connected to the motherboard and UEFI settings for the fan headers being used.


----------



## HatallaS

It is the HUB that comes with the case. For the life of me, i can not remember where on the mobo it is linked up.

i need to find a diagram of the motherboard to check where else.


----------



## HatallaS

actually, i don't even see them been plugged in anywhere.... *** ok got to open it up


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> It is the HUB that comes with the case. For the life of me, i can not remember where on the mobo it is linked up.
> 
> i need to find a diagram of the motherboard to check where else.


Hello

If this is the equivalent of the Grid it does not have PWM nor RPM reporting capabilities. It is designed for full speed use or to be connected to a fan controller.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> It's there, but it's 1702, one better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


that,a typo on my part,it was 1702


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THANHMARIO*
> 
> - MB: Asus X99 Deluxe
> - VGA: Asus Strix gtx 980
> - Chip: Intel i7-5820K
> - Ram: DDR4 Corsair Vengeance 16GB
> - HDD: WD Black 1TB
> - SSD: Plextor M6e Series 256GB M.2 PCIe
> - PW: Corsair AX 860
> - WC: Nzxt kraken x61
> - Mouse and keyboard: i had try with HP, JVJ, DELL, Logitech but still not recognized
> 
> I had upgraded the BIOS to 1702


Which USB ports are you plugging the mouse and keyboard into?

Be precise in your answer.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fafner76*
> 
> ?? You sure we are referring to the same board? No 17xx for the Deluxe there.
> 
> Edit: found it googling but it doesn't show up in the official support page for me


There are several official sites depending on country and several other factors. The link the poster used, which is an official Asus page, showed the 1702.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Pretty sure a raid 10 will always have much faster read and somewhat faster write than raid 5.


I was wondering how the lack of rotational delay was going to affect the difference .... SSD still a bit too expensive for RAID 10, but SSD RAID 5 should demolish HDD RAID 10









My browser just went berserk with "draft save failed" errors - weird.


----------



## half-life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> will be cloning my m.2 onto this baby next week:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167300


Why would you use the PCIe instead of the Hyper Kit?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *half-life*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> will be cloning my m.2 onto this baby next week:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167300
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you use the PCIe instead of the Hyper Kit?
Click to expand...

The hyperkit is not compatible with the Rampage V Extreme and a GPU in the first slot.


----------



## half-life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> The hyperkit is not compatible with the Rampage V Extreme and a GPU in the first slot.


That seems odd. How do you know this?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *half-life*
> 
> That seems odd. How do you know this?


Hello

Compatibility of the Hyperkit with the R5E is dependent on the physical size and number of video cards used. Thus for full compatibility it is being officially recommended to use the Intel 750 PCIe AIC with the R5E.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'll be using 4x extension cable on the X99 Deluxe, otherwise it's not possible whilst having three GPU. Or at least physically awkward.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'll be using 4x extension cable on the X99 Deluxe, otherwise it's not possible whilst having three GPU. Or at least physically awkward.


ugh! wait - which slots will you use for the NVMe card? I recall you have the GPUs "non-standard"?


----------



## half-life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> The hyperkit is not compatible with the Rampage V Extreme and a GPU in the first slot.


So other Asus boards, like the X99-A and GTX 970 in slot 1 should be fine with the Hyper Kit, correct?


----------



## RyuConnor

Does the 'Hyper kit' work with the M.2 to PCIe adapter card included with the X99 Deluxe?

I presume the answer is no.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *half-life*
> 
> Why would you use the PCIe instead of the Hyper Kit?


I think it could fit it (maybe) - no intel 750 controller - same as on the DPC 3700 NVMe drive. Good call tho, may use the hyper kit on a different rig...









if the samsung 951 was actually available I might have considered that... frankly, I've been jonesin for an NVMe Intel drive.


----------



## TK421

Question again about fan curve on the X99 Deluxe.

Why can't I set the fan power duty below 60% and why does it force 100% fan power duty when the CPU is 75c and above? This is on one of the case fan connector.

I'm using Q-fan control on the BIOS btw.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bobmitch

X99-A bios 1702 released. Supports Hyper Kit

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=42&m=X99-A&os=8&ft=3&f_name=X99-A-ASUS-1702.zip#X99-A-ASUS-1702.zip


----------



## kx11

i checked last night here

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99A/HelpDesk_Download/

i didn't see it , but now it's there


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ugh! wait - which slots will you use for the NVMe card? I recall you have the GPUs "non-standard"?


I do, so I'll be (at least attempting) to use the bottom 16x slot. There looks to be enough clearance for the extension cable.


----------



## THANHMARIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Which USB ports are you plugging the mouse and keyboard into?
> 
> Be precise in your answer.


I had to try all USB port so many times (3.0 and 2.0 port) . Now, I'm plugging them to USB 2.0 ports (Asus X99 deluxe just support 2 USB port) but it no happen @[email protected]


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Question again about fan curve on the X99 Deluxe.
> 
> Why can't I set the fan power duty below 60% and why does it force 100% fan power duty when the CPU is 75c and above? This is on one of the case fan connector.
> 
> I'm using Q-fan control on the BIOS btw.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


bump


----------



## Praz

Hello

These are hard coded limits for the fan configuration and these limits have been in place for several generations now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I do, so I'll be (at least attempting) to use the bottom 16x slot. There looks to be enough clearance for the extension cable.


ah - I may have to get a riser. Will test fit when it gets here.









*so just to double check...
*
on the R5E, it's best to use the PCIE_x8_2 or _4 slots vs the PCIE _x4_1 slot since the later is gen 2 and gen 2 will perform slower? (the x4_1 slot should allow the M.2 drive to run simultaneously... will the x8_2 slot do the same?)


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah - I may have to get a riser. Will test fit when it gets here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *so just to double check...
> *
> on the R5E, it's best to use the PCIE_x8_2 or _4 slots vs the PCIE _x4_1 slot since the later is gen 2 and gen 2 will perform slower? (the x4_1 slot should allow the M.2 drive to run simultaneously)


For best performance you want it connected to one of the PCIe3.0 slots that is direct to the CPU - not one of the PLX slots. You only need a x4 slot. It is also preferable that the CPU lanes are not already congested, IE: if 28 lane CPU with dual card SLI (x16x8) already than there will be a bottleneck. Would still be faster than SATA3 however, just not max potential transfer speed.

Did you notice the release date for the 750 at the egg has been pushed back till next month?

PS: Should also note that the M2 slot is a three in one connection depending upon the pin-out of the attached device (PCIe3, SATA Express, SATA3). If you connect a PCIe3 device to the M2 slot it typically disables one of the other PCIe expansion slots - but it is a direct to CPU PCIe3 connection - that is why the 2.5" and AIC form factors are equivalent performance.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> For best performance you want it connected to one of the PCIe3.0 slots that is direct to the CPU - not one of the PLX slots.


Hello

The R5E does not use PLX chips.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The R5E does not use PLX chips.


Cool. I didn't know that but you still want the Intel 750 connected to PCIe3.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Cool. I didn't know that but you still want the Intel 750 connected to PCIe3.


that's what I'm trying to determine. And if by using the x8_2 slot will the M.2 slot remain active. the manual is silent on this.



newegg business still has the april date.. but I believe Intel has pushed the supply date out for all vendors.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's what I'm trying to determine. And if by using the x8_2 slot will the M.2 slot remain active. the manual is silent on this.


Looks like using the x8_2 slot should be OK. Your chart shows that the M2 slot shares bandwidth with the _4 slot - one or the other would be disabled if occupied by a PCIe device..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Looks like using the x8_2 slot should be OK. Your chart shows that the M2 slot shares bandwidth with the _4 slot - one or the other would be disabled if occupied by a PCIe device..


yup, that's what it doesn't say... so a reasonable assumption.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> newegg business still has the april date.. but I believe Intel has pushed the supply date out for all vendors.


EggBiz website always seems to lag the consumer site on updates - I use both myself.


----------



## Praz

Hello

PCie 3.0 x8_2 has no effect on the M.2 slot. The use of PCie 3.0 x8_ 4 will disable the M.2 slot if a x8 or x16 device is inserted in that slot. If the device is x4 or lower the M.2 slot remains active.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> PCie 3.0 x8_2 has no effect on the M.2 slot. The use of PCie 3.0 x8_ 4 will disable the M.2 slot if a x8 or x16 device is inserted in that slot. If the device is x4 or lower the M.2 slot remains active.


Interesting detail that is also not clear in the motherboard manuals. My understanding is that only the M2 PCIe function is disabled if the corresponding PCIe bus slot is used - that the M2 SATA connectivity would still be active, correct?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Interesting detail that is also not clear in the motherboard manuals. My understanding is that only the M2 PCIe function is disabled if the corresponding PCIe bus slot is used - that the M2 SATA connectivity would still be active, correct?


Hello

SATA is not supported. PCIe only for M.2.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> SATA is not supported. PCIe only for M.2.


Um, Most M2 SSD's currently available are SATA III at 6Gb/s, some M2 are SATA Express at 10Gb/s, both using AHCI. Are you saying these use the PCIe Lanes?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Um, Most M2 SSD's currently available are SATA III at 6Gb/s, some M2 are SATA Express at 10Gb/s, both using AHCI. Are you saying these use the PCIe Lanes?


Hello

M.2 drives advertised as SATA III are not compatible with the board. This is why the board specifications state PCIe only.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> M.2 drives advertised as SATA III are not compatible with the board. This is why the board specifications state PCIe only.


Well now, so does say the specifications! Thanks for the education!!! Hmm. Might have to rethink my original configuration now. +1 to you my friend!!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Question again about fan curve on the X99 Deluxe.
> 
> Why can't I set the fan power duty below 60% and why does it force 100% fan power duty when the CPU is 75c and above? This is on one of the case fan connector.
> 
> I'm using Q-fan control on the BIOS btw.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This was previously discussed some posts back - it's needed for DC controlled fans for compatibility reasons.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobmitch*
> 
> X99-A bios 1702 released. Supports Hyper Kit
> 
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=42&m=X99-A&os=8&ft=3&f_name=X99-A-ASUS-1702.zip#X99-A-ASUS-1702.zip


Old news







- see post / link below:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> UEFI 1702 for the X99-A is out ...
> 
> X99-A 1702


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> M.2 drives advertised as SATA III are not compatible with the board. This is why the board specifications state PCIe only.


Just want to add that I had overlooked this before - did not realize ASUS did not include SATA connectivity with their M.2 implementation.

I have to wonder why ASUS did that since up until the 2.5" Intel 750 there was no use for the M.2 PCIe only connector.

Now I see Samsung has announced the first true M.2 form factor PCIe NVMe drive (the SM951 NVMe) - who knows when you may get your hands on one of those as they are selling to OEM's only for now. SM951 NVMe looks to have slightly better 4k random write performance in some benchmarks than the 750, but otherwise the 750 leaves it well behind. SM951 might make a good OS drive, thereby relieving a 750 of OS overhead for a fast FEA working drive.

All things that make you go, "Hmmm"....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Well now, so does say the specifications! Thanks for the education!!! Hmm. Might have to rethink my original configuration now. +1 to you my friend!!


I've been running an M.2 pcie (x2) drive since launch.








no x4 at the time.

the M.2 951 has been around for a while.. but only via OEM laptop builds.. and a few that escaped. It's a good drive, but I'd verify that the firmware will work well (eg, like the plextor firmware does.







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> PCie 3.0 x8_2 has no effect on the M.2 slot. The use of PCie 3.0 x8_ 4 will disable the M.2 slot if a x8 or x16 device is inserted in that slot. If the device is x4 or lower the M.2 slot remains active.


thanks Praz. Good to have a couple of options if these Intel drives ever ship.


----------



## half-life

So other Asus boards, like the X99-A and GTX 970 in slot 1 should be fine with the Hyper Kit, correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Just want to add that I had overlooked this before - did not realize ASUS did not include SATA connectivity with their M.2 implementation.
> 
> I have to wonder why ASUS did that since up until the 2.5" Intel 750 there was no use for the M.2 PCIe only connector.
> 
> Now I see Samsung has announced the first true M.2 form factor PCIe NVMe drive (the SM951 NVMe) - who knows when you may get your hands on one of those as they are selling to OEM's only for now. SM951 NVMe looks to have slightly better 4k random write performance than the 750, but otherwise the 750 leaves it well behind. SM951 might make a good OS drive, thereby relieving a 750 of OS overhead for a fast FEA working drive.
> 
> All things that make you go, "Hmmm"....


I've already seen a comparison between the xp941 and the Intel 750 in terms of boot time (see below). The Intel 750 is not so good. And those of us with X99s know our boot up times are already sucky compared to Z97s, so the Intel 750 would exacerbate that. So my vote is to wait for the SM951 NVMe.

http://techreport.com/review/28050/intel-750-series-solid-state-drive-reviewed/5

Other interesting link:
https://pcdiy.asus.com/2015/04/asus-z97-x99-motherboards-intel-750-series-nvme-ssds-all-you-need-to-know/


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *half-life*
> 
> So other Asus boards, like the X99-A and GTX 970 in slot 1 should be fine with the Hyper Kit, correct?
> I've already seen a comparison between the xp941 and the Intel 750 in terms of boot time (see below). The Intel 750 is not so good. And those of us with X99s know our boot up times are already sucky compared to Z97s, so the Intel 750 would exacerbate that. So my vote is to wait for the SM951 NVMe.
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/28050/intel-750-series-solid-state-drive-reviewed/5
> 
> Other interesting link:
> https://pcdiy.asus.com/2015/04/asus-z97-x99-motherboards-intel-750-series-nvme-ssds-all-you-need-to-know/


I saw that review as well. Looks to me like they did not have it set up optimally as other reviews show much faster boot times. Specifically, techreport used a Z97 with an I5 4core CPU. Significant performance improvement is realized when using X99 with I7 or XEON with 8 or more threads and sufficient number of direct to CPU PCIe3 lanes to cover all installed cards..

Should also note that some benchmark utilities typically used for AHCI drives do not properly load up the 750 to show maximum throughput.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been running an M.2 pcie (x2) drive since launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no x4 at the time.
> 
> the M.2 951 has been around for a while.. but only via OEM laptop builds.. and a few that escaped. It's a good drive, but I'd verify that the firmware will work well (eg, like the plextor firmware does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That first M.2 951 was AHCI only.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks Praz. Good to have a couple of options if these Intel drives ever ship.


New Egg says May 16th. Most plays haven't given a date


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> I saw that review as well. Looks to me like they did not have it set up optimally as other reviews show much faster boot times. Specifically, techreport used a Z97 with an I5 4core CPU. Significant performance improvement is realized when using X99 with I7 or XEON with 8 or more threads and sufficient number of direct to CPU PCIe3 lanes to cover all installed cards..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> New Egg says May 16th. Most plays haven't given a date


Coincidentally, The Egg just called me about my pre-order minutes ago - Says Intel delayed shipment 30 days on the AIC versions - They have no word on the 2.5" deliveries yet.


----------



## C3321J6

Guys any idea what this means? and could you check see if you have these in your log?










I have so many showing in even log and pretty much every processor core. My system is running fine i also have the latest BIOS

specs

win 8.1
5960x
X99 Pro

edit

OK i read this is because i have speedstep and cstate disable in bios could anyone confirm?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *half-life*
> 
> So other Asus boards, like the X99-A and GTX 970 in slot 1 should be fine with the Hyper Kit, correct?
> I've already seen a comparison between the xp941 and the Intel 750 in terms of boot time (see below). The Intel 750 is not so good. And those of us with X99s know our boot up times are already sucky compared to Z97s, so the Intel 750 would exacerbate that. So my vote is to wait for the SM951 NVMe.
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/28050/intel-750-series-solid-state-drive-reviewed/5
> 
> Other interesting link:
> https://pcdiy.asus.com/2015/04/asus-z97-x99-motherboards-intel-750-series-nvme-ssds-all-you-need-to-know/


performance will be close to the enterprise drives in many aspects. Here's a pro review: http://www.myce.com/review/intel-dc-p3700-800gb-enterprise-ssd-review-an-awesome-machine-part-2-73708/


----------



## proteus7

Praz, I am.
Currently R9 290 card in slot 1 (x16)
slot 2 is blocked
slot 3 has USB 3.1 card
slot 4 (pci-e x16 slot 3) has 2nd R9 290 card
slot 5 and 6 are empty

SLI/xfire Switch on motherboard is set to dual. My cards are in the slots that are lit up, and per the documentation

Both cards should be running at x16, but they are not. The first card is running at x8. This appears to be a firmware bug, OR, the motherboard doesn't like the USB 3.1 card that is currently in slot 3. Its an x2 card, so should not be an issue. Any other ideas?


----------



## lifeskills

Having some issues with my x99 deluxe. I dont know if the cpu is working either. I did an ai suite overclock just to see what the board would do on its own. Went up to 4ghz and stopped there. It was running fine, nice and cool, but when I restarted it today I am getting no post. The debug LED only says 00, and stays on. I have tested with single, different sticks of RAM. Also tried with a known working power supply, outside of the system with only 8pin, 24pin and gpu powered. Also reseated the cpu, which seemed to be fine. Any ideas on what I should do next? Rma?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proteus7*
> 
> Praz, I am.
> Currently R9 290 card in slot 1 (x16)
> slot 2 is blocked
> slot 3 has USB 3.1 card
> slot 4 (pci-e x16 slot 3) has 2nd R9 290 card
> slot 5 and 6 are empty
> 
> SLI/xfire Switch on motherboard is set to dual. My cards are in the slots that are lit up, and per the documentation
> 
> Both cards should be running at x16, but they are not. The first card is running at x8. This appears to be a firmware bug, OR, the motherboard doesn't like the USB 3.1 card that is currently in slot 3. Its an x2 card, so should not be an issue. Any other ideas?


Hello

With nothing listed I am assuming this is a Deluxe board by the slot description and also that you are using a 40 lane CPU. If so move the USB card to PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_5. The included motherboard manual will show valid PCIe configurations and lane usage.


----------



## djgar

Well, I found a 4hr RealBench window (OK, 3hr 48min) in my X99-A with bios 1702 for 4.6GHz CPU / 4.3 cache / 3274, but I'm at the fringe for my component mix - 1mv VCCSA makes a huge difference, e.g. 9 min to 4hr.

Here's the 3.5 hr screencap ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Well, I found a 4hr RealBench window (OK, 3hr 48min) in my X99-A with bios 1702 for 4.6GHz CPU / 4.3 cache / 3274, but I'm at the fringe for my component mix - 1mv VCCSA makes a huge difference, e.g. 9 min to 4hr.
> 
> Here's the 3.5 hr screencap ...


really? vsa had that major of an effect? talk about a cliff.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really? vsa had that major of an effect? talk about a cliff.


That's life at the fringes!


----------



## TK421

5820K finally at 4.5 with 1.28v

What's funny is that I only need 1.165v for 4.2...


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 5820K finally at 4.5 with 1.28v
> 
> What's funny is that I only need 1.165v for 4.2...


Impressive. I needed 1.3625 to get 4.5 stable.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 5820K finally at 4.5 with 1.28v
> 
> What's funny is that I only need 1.165v for 4.2...


Not that funny, I can run my 5960 @ 4.2 at around that, if not a little less








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah - I may have to get a riser. Will test fit when it gets here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *so just to double check...
> *
> on the R5E, it's best to use the PCIE_x8_2 or _4 slots vs the PCIE _x4_1 slot since the later is gen 2 and gen 2 will perform slower? (the x4_1 slot should allow the M.2 drive to run simultaneously... will the x8_2 slot do the same?)


Sorry chap I missed this. Not sure in truth! Will be a learning experience









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Well, I found a 4hr RealBench window (OK, 3hr 48min) in my X99-A with bios 1702 for 4.6GHz CPU / 4.3 cache / 3274, but I'm at the fringe for my component mix - 1mv VCCSA makes a huge difference, e.g. 9 min to 4hr.
> 
> Here's the 3.5 hr screencap ...


The difference between 1.04v and 1.06v is night and day here also. Fairly frequent memory errors above 1.05v SA voltage. Very sensitive


----------



## C3321J6

This place is ******* amazing thanks for all the help guys


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not that funny, I can run my 5960 @ 4.2 at around that, if not a little less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry chap I missed this. Not sure in truth! Will be a learning experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between 1.04v and 1.06v is night and day here also. Fairly frequent memory errors above 1.05v SA voltage. Very sensitive


I quit after 1.06 coming down - I needed a break. Will try a few more mils down later







.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Impressive. I needed 1.3625 to get 4.5 stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not that funny, I can run my 5960 @ 4.2 at around that, if not a little less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry chap I missed this. Not sure in truth! Will be a learning experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between 1.04v and 1.06v is night and day here also. Fairly frequent memory errors above 1.05v SA voltage. Very sensitive


I use this setup if not mistaken

LC PLL
BLCK 100 (100.01)
60ohm
45 multiplier with core enhance off
42 uncore
1.28 core
1.165 cache (4.2 core can drop cache voltage to 1.16)
memory 16-16-16-36-1T 2600 1.28v / 1.29 training
vccsa/system agent voltage offset +0.385 (less will crash IBT within 30 secs)

for some weird reason I can't drop voltage 1.28 to 1.275, even when changed in BIOS the voltage readout is still same (1.275 will result 1.28)

HWINFO reads core voltage 1.277v

going to try if I can push 4.6 on the same voltage


----------



## Kuudere

Changed my testing methods after a few days of FFXIV running perfectly fine with 4.5GHz and prime95 being apparently bad (depending on version) for Haswell and decided to poke Aida64's trial.

4.6GHz fails after a few minutes even with 1.32v, but I'm holding steady 4.5 with 1.312 with 89c on the highest core right now (it's fairly warm in my apartment right now and I'm not using a absurdly large heatsink, I don't exactly want to get another one right now, either).

I also managed to reboot here and there without the system locking up on the Windows loading screen more than once in the last few days, so there's an improvement as well. I might start trying to lower voltage next.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I use this setup if not mistaken
> 
> LC PLL
> BLCK 100 (100.01)
> 60ohm
> 45 multiplier with core enhance off
> 42 uncore
> 1.28 core
> 1.165 cache (4.2 core can drop cache voltage to 1.16)
> memory 16-16-16-36-1T 2600 1.28v / 1.29 training
> vccsa/system agent voltage offset +0.385 (less will crash IBT within 30 secs)
> 
> for some weird reason I can't drop voltage 1.28 to 1.275, even when changed in BIOS the voltage readout is still same (1.275 will result 1.28)
> 
> HWINFO reads core voltage 1.277v
> 
> going to try if I can push 4.6 on the same voltage


Software will have a hard time picking it up. If you watch it long enough you'll see the drop lol.

1.165v uncore is pretty good for 42. I need 1.25v for 40 on my sample (5960).


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Software will have a hard time picking it up. If you watch it long enough you'll see the drop lol.
> 
> 1.165v uncore is pretty good for 42. I need 1.25v for 40 on my sample (5960).


So you recommend to change voltage slightly from 1.28 to 1.275, reset, then wait in the BIOS for a couple minutes to see the actual voltage dropping?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So you recommend to change voltage slightly from 1.28 to 1.275, reset, then wait in the BIOS for a couple minutes to see the actual voltage dropping?


No, I'm saying if it's stable at a set 1.275 then leave it


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, I'm saying if it's stable at a set 1.275 then leave it


I'm trying to set it below 1.28 since the temps are a little warmer than what I would like it to be.


----------



## Silent Scone

Then you can either look at ways of improving your temps, or test again at lower vcore for instability. 5mv isn't really going to make much difference however. Failing that go down a multiplier.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Then you can either look at ways of improving your temps, or test again at lower vcore for instability. 5mv isn't really going to make much difference however. Failing that go down a multiplier.


Lowered volts

LC PLL
BLCK 100 (100.01)
60ohm
45 multiplier with core enhance off
42 uncore
1.27 core
1.165 cache (4.2 core can drop cache voltage to 1.16)
memory 16-16-16-36-1T 2600 1.2v / 1.22 training

HWINFO reads core voltage 1.271v

4.6 on 1.28 is not possible


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Lowered volts
> 
> LC PLL
> BLCK 100 (100.01)
> 60ohm
> 45 multiplier with core enhance off
> 42 uncore
> 1.27 core
> 1.165 cache (4.2 core can drop cache voltage to 1.16)
> memory 16-16-16-36-1T 2600 1.2v / 1.22 training
> 
> HWINFO reads core voltage 1.271v
> 
> 4.6 on 1.28 is not possible


How are you testing this? 1.16v uncore for 42 seems a little adventurous. 2 hours of AIDA64 Cache test isolated is normally enough.

Also if you were using CPUZ prior to this, this reads CPU VID not vcore


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How are you testing this? 1.16v uncore for 42 seems a little adventurous. 2 hours of AIDA64 Cache test isolated is normally enough.
> 
> Also if you were using CPUZ prior to this, this reads CPU VID not vcore


2-3h of IBT on "very high" preset, I max out the fans of the radiator and open side panels.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 2-3h of IBT on "very high" preset, I max out the fans of the radiator and open side panels.


Ah ok. Honestly I would just continue to use the machine, however if you want to test cache and memory stability to save you any trouble later on - do the two hours of AIDA cache isolated to cache alone.

Then test memory with 400-600% pass of HCI Memtest Pro with all threads loaded and 90% of memory.

No need to go overboard, however memory stability is something that's somewhat overlooked on X99.


----------



## TK421

Doesn't ibt also test ram since you can set it up to take almost all available ram?

Also, isn't cache test similar to prime small fft? Will it degrade cpu?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Doesn't ibt also test ram since you can set it up to take almost all available ram?
> 
> Also, isn't cache test similar to prime small fft? Will it degrade cpu?


Running IBT is a lot more like prime95 in terms of power consumption / heat.

....if prime 95 is not recommended then IBT should be on that list as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Running IBT is a lot more like prime95 in terms of power consumption / heat.
> 
> ....if prime 95 is not recommended then IBT should be on that list as well.


AVX or no AVX.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AVX or no AVX.


How do I disable AVX with IBT/AIDA?


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Retail version of Intel 750 400GB and 1.2TB PCIe AIC drives now show IN STOCK at the egg


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How do I disable AVX with IBT/AIDA?


With AIDA you can choose not to run floating point. Albeit AIDAs AVX routines aren't as medieval as Prime


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Retail version of Intel 750 400GB and 1.2TB PCIe AIC drives now show IN STOCK at the egg


Mine shipped


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> With AIDA you can choose not to run floating point. Albeit AIDAs AVX routines aren't as medieval as Prime


running it solo is very barbaric.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How do I disable AVX with IBT/AIDA?


as Scone said for AID64. IBT - don't know. Latest p95:
edit the undoco.txt file:
CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1

sorry for the triple post.. a continuous stream of interruptions this morning.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Mine shipped


Awesome!

Funny, the ones that originally showed a later release date shipped first. That is of course because I pre-order the
OEM version that, at the time, indicated an earlier release date!









The retail 1.2TB version of the 750 now shows out of stock again - 400GB still in stock.

BTW: Is there any difference other than packaging between the retail and OEM version? They both show to include the full and half height brackets.

I left my pre-order for the OEM 1.2TB 750 in place and will wait for it to become available since the new UEFI with full NVMe support for the X99-E WS won't be released for a little while yet. Hopefully by then the refreshed WS will also be available and everything will come together so I can finish this build - I've got everything else except for the Case Labs case that is due to be delivered the end of this month, WS motherboard, and of course the Intel 750.

Please let us know how the 750 works for you


----------



## [email protected]

We are running a poll to gauge interest in aesthetics and board colors. If you have time please vote. Currently in HQ so we can push through popular suggestions.

Aesthetic importance poll:

http://strawpoll.me/4172584

Color scheme poll:

http://strawpoll.me/4172582


----------



## Silent Scone

Seems I went with the majority on both







. Although the X79-Deluxe was a great looking board (gold)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Funny, the ones that originally showed a later release date shipped first. That is of course because I pre-order the
> OEM version that, at the time, indicated an earlier release date!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The retail 1.2TB version of the 750 now shows out of stock again - 400GB still in stock.
> 
> BTW: Is there any difference other than packaging between the retail and OEM version? They both show to include the full and half height brackets.
> 
> I left my pre-order for the OEM 1.2TB 750 in place and will wait for it to become available since the new UEFI with full NVMe support for the X99-E WS won't be released for a little while yet. Hopefully by then the refreshed WS will also be available and everything will come together so I can finish this build - I've got everything else except for the Case Labs case that is due to be delivered the end of this month, WS motherboard, and of course the Intel 750.
> 
> Please let us know how the 750 works for you


I went with the retail only because it's a new product launch - maybe more responsive customer support if needed? Every other drive i have is OEM/Sys builder. I use to buy large SSDs then came to realize that I never really use more than 300GB on my OS drive (+ key software). All other programs and docs/music/photos are on either another SSD, or Raptors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Seems I went with the majority on both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Although the X79-Deluxe was a great looking board (gold)


Guess if I had to sit in it, or had the patience and skill to build something like Gabe did, color would matter. Frankly I'd take primer grey if it's the most solid/fastest around... and fun to drive.


----------



## TK421

Does the 750 series work on X99 Deluxe PCIx16 slot?

I was thinking of directly ghosting/copying win7 from my current HDD to this one if I buy it. Will it work or do I have to reinstall windows?


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does the 750 series work on X99 Deluxe PCIx16 slot?
> 
> I was thinking of directly ghosting/copying win7 from my current HDD to this one if I buy it. Will it work or do I have to reinstall windows?


The Intel 750 is supported on the X99 Deluxe - for best performance you will want to install it in a PCIe3.0 slot that is directly connected to CPU, not a PLX controlled slot if your board uses them.

Win7 requires a driver install in order for the 750 to be the boot drive, and it must be formatted correctly - not sure if cloning your HDD would work but I'm sure someone here will know.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Cloning will not work as the Win7 install will not contain the proper driver. Truthfully, if using the x99 platform with a NVMe SSD it is time to move to Win8.1.


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> We are running a poll to gauge interest in aesthetics and board colors. If you have time please vote. Currently in HQ so we can push through popular suggestions.
> 
> Aesthetic importance poll:
> 
> http://strawpoll.me/4172584
> 
> Color scheme poll:
> 
> http://strawpoll.me/4172582


Another Rampage Black Edition please, it was the best looking motherboard ever !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Cloning will not work as the Win7 install will not contain the proper driver. Truthfully, if using the x99 platform with a NVMe SSD it is time to move to Win8.1.


^^ This.









(or w10 whenever it releases.







)


----------



## HatallaS

I have a very moorish question, I think I know the answer but still.

If my fans are running from the NZXT H440 stock hub directly to the power supply, does that mean they run at full speed all the time? That's what I need them to be at anyhow. Just want to make sure.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Cloning will not work as the Win7 install will not contain the proper driver. Truthfully, if using the x99 platform with a NVMe SSD it is time to move to Win8.1.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> The Intel 750 is supported on the X99 Deluxe - for best performance you will want to install it in a PCIe3.0 slot that is directly connected to CPU, not a PLX controlled slot if your board uses them.
> 
> Win7 requires a driver install in order for the 750 to be the boot drive, and it must be formatted correctly - not sure if cloning your HDD would work but I'm sure someone here will know.


Cloning drive and booting in safe mode is not possible to install driver? So a reinstall is required? I don't want to move to 8.1









Which PCIe slot is connected to the CPU? Currently using the 970 on slot 1 (closest to cpu socket).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Which PCIe slot is connected to the CPU? Currently using the 970 on slot 1 (closest to cpu socket).


Hello

In the included user manual any PCIe slot labeled PCIe 3.0.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> In the included user manual any PCIe slot labeled PCIe 3.0.


Ok, thanks.

Possible install driver on w7 safe mode?


----------



## half-life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I have a very moorish question, I think I know the answer but still.
> 
> If my fans are running from the NZXT H440 stock hub directly to the power supply, does that mean they run at full speed all the time? That's what I need them to be at anyhow. Just want to make sure.


You should have them connected to your motherboard...and then run the 5 way optimization in the AI suite. The fan optimization tool is really really fab. I have the NZXT S340 and my rig is nearly silent.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Ok, thanks.
> 
> Possible install driver on w7 safe mode?


native drivers for win7 were pushed down in updates... but that does not mean it will clone as a boot drive correctly.


----------



## Fafner76

Anyone knows if the usual cloning softwares already support cloning a Windows 8.1 installation to an nvme drive? I seem to remember a review where it was stated that Acronis, to name one, failed to properly detect nvme drives when booting.


----------



## Jpmboy

i'll let you know if acronis does: (from M.2)


----------



## djgar

I got my 3 1TB 850s from Newegg, but still waiting for the fourth from Amazon Fulfillment - been "preparing for shipment" for a couple of days. I mean, how long does that take







. Then it's total storage makeover.









I found the chipset raid is faster than the Areca 1882 controller overall based on AS SSD benchmark testing with the 3 drives. Wonder if it's partly because the chipset uses the OC'd CPU for some stuff. These are the RAID 5 scores and I'm not sure what the 4K / 4K-64thrd scores indicate. Anybody have clues?


----------



## Silent Scone

The native chipset is generally always faster from my experience compared with the 3rd party on board alternatives. I always use IRST wherever possible. Although the sequential write is clearly suffering there compared with the 1882 card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i'll let you know if acronis does: (from M.2)


Think I'll be waiting till late May if I do get one.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i'll let you know if acronis does: (from M.2)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

Acronis most likely will not see the 750 when doing the restore. Adding the driver for the PE version of Acronis may work if you can force yourself to go through that mess of a process. The built-in image utility of Windows 8.1 should work as long as the NVMe update has been done.


----------



## Fafner76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Acronis most likely will not see the 750 when doing the restore. Adding the driver for the PE version of Acronis may work if you can force yourself to go through that mess of a process. The built-in image utility of Windows 8.1 should work as long as the NVMe update has been done.


Does the built in windows utility has some sort of limitation when cloning stuff to another drive? Or can it be used just like every other cloning utility? The review I saw states the following:

Restoring an image with Acronis presents an issue, because while you can create an image, Acronis boot media does not see NVMe drives. Acronis Server boot media does not see NVMe drives either. The good news is Windows Imager does see NVMe drives and imaging from boot media with Windows Imager works just fine aside from the limitations that are inherent to Windows Imager.

They don't say what these limitations are.
Thinking about getting an SM951 nvme once it gets available, but cba to reinstall everything from scratch, as my current installation is just about 3 months old.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Acronis most likely will not see the 750 when doing the restore. Adding the driver for the PE version of Acronis may work if you can force yourself to go through that mess of a process. The built-in image utility of Windows 8.1 should work as long as the NVMe update has been done.


Thanks Praz. I'll see if acronis sees the nvme drive for a clone (vs restore). I'll drop a fresh win8.1 image to a drive before diving into this. Frankly, I've been thinking a fresh install is probably due anyway... I've abused this install.








But will poke around with clone/restore also.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks Praz. I'll see if acronis sees the nvme drive for a clone (vs restore). I'll drop a fresh win8.1 image to a drive before diving into this. Frankly, I've been thinking a fresh install is probably due anyway... I've abused this install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But will poke around with clone/restore also.


When you say fresh install, do you mean a restore from a previous good image, or a true off-the-Win-DVD install form scratch, having to re-install all previously installed apps? If the latter, ouch! May the Force be with you









Amazon now has the 350 EVO 1TB for $350 (how poetic). OK, 349. I cancelled my previous $399 order from the marketplace which has been preparing for shipment for over three days and ordered the Amazon version, which after tax & 1-day shipping came out to $400.32, arriving tomorrow. I still think it's demonic they tax the shipping charges







.

Storage mayhem tomorrow, as I'll be moving data (now on SSDs) from the Areca to the Intel controller, and vice-versa for the backup image volume.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks Praz. I'll see if acronis sees the nvme drive for a clone (vs restore). I'll drop a fresh win8.1 image to a drive before diving into this. Frankly, I've been thinking a fresh install is probably due anyway... I've abused this install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But will poke around with clone/restore also.


I wasn't planning on cloning mine in truth. Hadn't even occurred to me till recently to install the OS on it even though it would be blisteringly fast


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> When you say fresh install, do you mean a restore from a previous good image, or a true off-the-Win-DVD install form scratch, having to re-install all previously installed apps? If the latter, ouch! May the Force be with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon now has the 350 EVO 1TB for $350 (how poetic). OK, 349. I cancelled my previous $399 order from the marketplace which has been preparing for shipment for over three days and ordered the Amazon version, which after tax & 1-day shipping came out to $400.32, arriving tomorrow. I still think it's demonic they tax the shipping charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Storage mayhem tomorrow, as I'll be moving data (now on SSDs) from the Areca to the Intel controller, and vice-versa for the backup image volume.


since I keep "My Downloads" off the OS drive (and a few other things) a fresh install - which is actually a good thing for performance since windows tends to accumulate all sorts of krap - is pretty quick. By using sysprep audit mode when loading windows, non-os drive stuff is already there. Yeah, it's a slower process than dropping an image for sure, but not all that onerous.

btw - if you've been repeatedly using restore points and cloning, might want to run some kernel clean up, or at least have a look with "sfc /scannow".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wasn't planning on cloning mine in truth. Hadn't even occurred to me till recently to install the OS on it even though it would be blisteringly fast


Eh - I'll try cloning...or start with a w8.1 image... but I think a clean install on this drive will be the best way to max it's performance w/ a separate "users" drive.
It's gonna be empirical for sure.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> since I keep "My Downloads" off the OS drive (and a few other things) a fresh install - which is actually a good thing for performance since windows tends to accumulate all sorts of krap - is pretty quick. By using sysprep audit mode when loading windows, non-os drive stuff is already there. Yeah, it's a slower process than dropping an image for sure, but not all that onerous.
> 
> btw - if you've been repeatedly using restore points and cloning, might want to run some kernel clean up, or at least have a look with "sfc /scannow".
> Eh - I'll try cloning...or start with a w8.1 image... but I think a clean install on this drive will be the best way to max it's performance w/ a separate "users" drive.
> It's gonna be empirical for sure.


I rarely use restore points and never used cloning - I use image backup / restores. I was referring more to re-installing things like Adobe Suites, Nero and such software. Adobe stuff can be a pain as they keep track of installs and need to un-register then re-register after the new OS install.

I also keep most user stuff off the OS volume. I loved it when you could re-assign the special folders in Win 8.







But yeah, a couple of times I've gone through the clean install to help rid the Win extra baggage. It's still a PITA


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I rarely use restore points and never used cloning - I use image backup / restores. I was referring more to re-installing things like Adobe Suites, Nero and such software. Adobe stuff can be a pain as they keep track of installs and need to *un-register then re-register after the new OS install*.
> 
> I also keep most user stuff off the OS volume. I *loved it when you could re-assign the special folders in Win 8*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, a couple of times I've gone through the clean install to help rid the Win extra baggage. It's still a PITA


ugh - that's a pia and surprising since adobe is usually user friendly. You could "Locate" folders with win 7 also, but that is a little different than creating a system volume across multiple physical or logical drives during install. Works fine tho,


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ugh - that's a pia and surprising since adobe is usually user friendly. You could "Locate" folders with win 7 also, but that is a little different than creating a system volume across multiple physical or logical drives during install. Works fine tho,


I think understand that OS overhead can slow drive performance somewhat when running other R/W intensive tasks, like structural simulations(FEA). How do you guys feel about installing OS on a dedicated drive and then apps on their own drive - any significant performance gains?

I'm thinking I might get an M.2 drive for OS and run my FEA on the Intel 750 AIC - think it is worth it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> I think understand that OS overhead can slow drive performance somewhat when running other R/W intensive tasks, like structural simulations(FEA). How do you guys feel about installing OS on a dedicated drive and then apps on their own drive - any significant performance gains?
> 
> I'm thinking I might get an M.2 drive for OS and run my FEA on the Intel 750 AIC - think it is worth it?


In general, most apps will not perform better (or really like being off the system volume) without some tweaking of windows. I don't know (yet) how an M.2 drive will mesh with the 750 AIC (it arrives today - imaging the rig it will go on atm). But i have been running the rig I'm on with the system_volume across two physical drives for a long time (uptime is in the snip below). If you approach this by pushing programs to another drive during their install - it works but can create issues. The only "proper" way is to follow Kari's write up at sevenforums for sysprep audit before installing the OS. By doing it this way, the default install of apps (and paging etc) requires no "intervention". The System_Volume is created across the drives from the get go.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> In general, most apps will not perform better (or really like being off the system volume) without some tweaking of windows. I don't know (yet) how an M.2 drive will mesh with the 750 AIC (it arrives today - imaging the rig it will go on atm). But i have been running the rig I'm on with the system_volume across two physical drives for a long time (uptime is in the snip below). If you approach this by pushing programs to another drive during their install - it works but can create issues. The only "proper" way is to follow Kari's write up at sevenforums for sysprep audit before installing the OS. By doing it this way, the default install of apps (and paging etc) requires no "intervention". The System_Volume is created across the drives from the get go.


Ok. Sounds like more trouble than it may really be worth, especially since I have never attempted anything like that before







The 750 is probably fast enough that I won't care anyway.

Anxious to here your 750 report!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ugh - that's a pia and surprising since adobe is usually user friendly. You could "Locate" folders with win 7 also, but that is a little different than creating a system volume across multiple physical or logical drives during install. Works fine tho,


Your right, Win 7 - I was thinking of the new system folder section in Explorer - and I never liked the Libraries - I always hide them







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> In general, most apps will not perform better (or really like being off the system volume) without some tweaking of windows. I don't know (yet) how an M.2 drive will mesh with the 750 AIC (it arrives today - imaging the rig it will go on atm). But i have been running the rig I'm on with the system_volume across two physical drives for a long time (uptime is in the snip below). If you approach this by pushing programs to another drive during their install - it works but can create issues. The only "proper" way is to follow Kari's write up at sevenforums for sysprep audit before installing the OS. By doing it this way, the default install of apps (and paging etc) requires no "intervention". The System_Volume is created across the drives from the get go.


For a long time I've been putting the temp / tmp sys variables pointing to s different drive than the OS which did help some. And a RAID 0 for the OS really helps obviously (having user stuff on a different drive is a good idea here, and why I make image backups often). But I have to say I have never lost a RAID 0 volume yet to raid striping corruption, in spite of all the BSODs in OC trials (these do make the OS weird sometimes, like my firewall regenerating rules or RealBench not showing the CPU utilization). SSDs have been the best thing, losing the rotational and head movement delays. Relocating the temps is not as big a help there.

Now waiting for Mr. / Ms. postperson to deliver my last EVO 850 and then move everything around. Then data as well as OS will be on SSD raid (0 for OS, 10 for data) on the Intel controller, and a huge (for me) HDD RAID 10 for backup images on the Areca controller. But I am definitely getting thread off-topic!


----------



## Silent Scone

My 840 Pro drives have done at least 2 years of service now I think? (Touch wood). Might be time to retire them all


----------



## Jpmboy

okay, Acronis2015 (licensed) sees the 750 drive in OS but fails to see it during Acronis bootloader clone whether I do it with a restart from the OS, or boot the machine from an acronis recovery drive... this does not portend well for backups going forward. Windows 8.1 image took a little time to get working; had to run disk part and "clean" the 750 before it would begin the restore - I think I set it as a Healthy (but not active) partition with the Win disk utility. Erm, that's the wrong thing to do. Restore from image in progress...

With the 750 in the R5E's PCIE_4 slot, both the M.2 and the Intel 750 work fine. Just make sure you have that PCIE switch on







lol.

will see how she runs in a bit.

Edit:
it's pretty quick:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Your right, Win 7 - I was thinking of the new system folder section in Explorer - and I never liked the Libraries - I always hide them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For a long time I've been putting the temp / tmp sys variables pointing to s different drive than the OS which did help some. And a RAID 0 for the OS really helps obviously (having user stuff on a different drive is a good idea here, and why I make image backups often). But I have to say I have never lost a RAID 0 volume yet to raid striping corruption, in spite of all the BSODs in OC trials (these do make the OS weird sometimes, like my firewall regenerating rules or RealBench not showing the CPU utilization). SSDs have been the best thing, losing the rotational and head movement delays. Relocating the temps is not as big a help there.
> 
> Now waiting for Mr. / Ms. postperson to deliver my last EVO 350 and then move everything around. Then data as well as OS will be on SSD raid (0 for OS, 10 for data) on the Intel controller, and a huge (for me) HDD RAID 10 for backup images on the Areca controller. But I am definitely getting thread off-topic!


Seems like you know this:


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay, Acronis2015 (licensed) sees the 750 drive in OS but fails to see it during Acronis bootloader clone whether I do it with a restart from the OS, or boot the machine from an acronis recovery drive... this does not portend well for backups going forward. Windows 8.1 image took a little time to get working; had to run disk part and "clean" the 750 before it would begin the restore - I think I set it as a Healthy (but not active) partition with the Win disk utility. Erm, that's the wrong thing to do. Restore from image in progress...
> 
> With the 750 in the R5E's PCIE_4 slot, both the M.2 and the Intel 750 work fine. Just make sure you have that PCIE switch on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> will see how she runs in a bit.
> 
> Edit:
> it's pretty quick:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now you're just plain showing off ...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Seems like you know this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ahh, yes. An old friend indeed







.

Well, the last 1TB EVO came and all the hardware shuffling and data migration is done. My data volume is now on the 2TB SSD RAID 10. I'm in process of initializing the new image repository on 5 3TB HDs, and I'm trying out RAID 6 - I can lose 2 drives, which I lose in storage capacity, but better than losing half as in RAID 10 since I don't really need the speed as much as the capacity there.

So now my Intel RAID has the 2 RAID 0 SSDs for OS and 4 RAID 10 SSDs for data. It's a nice chipset.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Now you're just plain showing off ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, yes. An old friend indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Well, the last 1TB EVO came and all the hardware shuffling and data migration is done. My data volume is now on the 2TB SSD RAID 10. I'm in process of initializing the new image repository on 5 3TB HDs, and I'm trying out RAID 6 - I can lose 2 drives, which I lose in storage capacity, but better than losing half as in RAID 10 since I don't really need the speed as much as the capacity there.
> 
> So now my Intel RAID has the 2 RAID 0 SSDs for OS and 4 RAID 10 SSDs for data. It's a nice chipset.


lol - you da raid man!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - you da raid man!


I hear it's good for getting rid of bugs too


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay, Acronis2015 (licensed) sees the 750 drive in OS but fails to see it during Acronis bootloader clone whether I do it with a restart from the OS, or boot the machine from an acronis recovery drive... this does not portend well for backups going forward. Windows 8.1 image took a little time to get working; had to run disk part and "clean" the 750 before it would begin the restore - I think I set it as a Healthy (but not active) partition with the Win disk utility. Erm, that's the wrong thing to do. Restore from image in progress...
> 
> With the 750 in the R5E's PCIE_4 slot, both the M.2 and the Intel 750 work fine. Just make sure you have that PCIE switch on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> will see how she runs in a bit.
> 
> Edit:
> it's pretty quick:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> *Now you're just plain showing off ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Ahh, yes. An old friend indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Well, the last 1TB EVO came and all the hardware shuffling and data migration is done. My data volume is now on the 2TB SSD RAID 10. I'm in process of initializing the new image repository on 5 3TB HDs, and I'm trying out RAID 6 - I can lose 2 drives, which I lose in storage capacity, but better than losing half as in RAID 10 since I don't really need the speed as much as the capacity there.
> 
> So now my Intel RAID has the 2 RAID 0 SSDs for OS and 4 RAID 10 SSDs for data. It's a nice chipset.


talking about showing off...











this is with a ram drive of course. The normal score is this:



nice drive Jp







Two questions. So it is easy to boot and install from it win 8? The cover of the drive is a sort of silver color is that right? Possible to take it out and paint it in white?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> talking about showing off...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is with a ram drive of course. The normal score is this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> nice drive Jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions. So it is easy to boot and install from it win 8? The cover of the drive is a sort of silver color is that right? Possible to take it out and paint it in white?


NOTHING like a ram drive bro!

I dropped a win8.1 image of my M.2 drive to a raptor and then to the 750 - easy. Although I really should do a fresh install of w8.1... soon. The cover is a heat sink hard to tell if it's only screwed on. It also has a back plate (screws). Looks to me like a tight masking job would be all you need. I can post a pic later if you need one.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's pretty quick:


Are you running the 750 in a PCIe3x4 slot? Sequential performance should be much higher than that but AS SSD may not be optimized to load up NVMe drives very well. I think IOMeter and a new version of Crystal Diskmark do better.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay, Acronis2015 (licensed) sees the 750 drive in OS but fails to see it during Acronis bootloader clone whether I do it with a restart from the OS, or boot the machine from an acronis recovery drive... this does not portend well for backups going forward. Windows 8.1 image took a little time to get working; had to run disk part and "clean" the 750 before it would begin the restore - I think I set it as a Healthy (but not active) partition with the Win disk utility. Erm, that's the wrong thing to do. Restore from image in progress...
> 
> With the 750 in the R5E's PCIE_4 slot, both the M.2 and the Intel 750 work fine. Just make sure you have that PCIE switch on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> will see how she runs in a bit.
> 
> Edit:
> it's pretty quick:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's pretty immense.

Contrast here with two ageing 840 Pro in RAID 0


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Are you running the 750 in a PCIe3x4 slot? Sequential performance should be much higher than that but AS SSD may not be optimized to load up NVMe drives very well. I think IOMeter and a new version of Crystal Diskmark do better.


yes - gen3x4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's pretty immense.
> 
> Contrast here with two ageing 840 Pro in RAID 0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


still pretty good tho.







My M.2 is a little quicker overall that the W7 raid 0 I keep around. Can't find the M.2 screenine..



the 750 is "perceptively" quicker... probably placebo effect


----------



## djgar

I'm waiting for Win 10 for my next clean install ...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes - gen3x4
> still pretty good tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My M.2 is a little quicker overall that the W7 raid 0 I keep around. Can't find the M.2 screenine..
> 
> 
> 
> the 750 is "perceptively" quicker... probably placebo effect


That's how quick these used to be. Not sure really what the crack is with that. They are getting on now, maybe they have declined a bit, I don't know.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's how quick these used to be. Not sure really what the crack is with that. They are getting on now, maybe they have declined a bit, I don't know.


Do you have anyting to check the trim with? IDK, PLextor has a few utilities that check the nand stuff, but it requires a plextor drive. There's only one thing to do... I think you NEED a PCIE drive.


----------



## bbond7

UEFI Version: 1702

Purchased a new Samsung SM951 256GB AHCI M.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 card which arrived a few days ago. Stuck it into the M.2 slot and fired up into the BIOS. Card was read out of the box and I was one happy bunny. I then checked on my current BIOS version (1305) and just as all good boys followed RAMCITY's advice and upgraded the boards BIOS to the latest version 1702. Rebooted and the new M.2 drive had disappeared. Hence this must be a problem with my now reset BIOS settings... after a good 5 hours of fiddling with the BIOS settings/resetting the BIOS x times and a good bit of g research - spotted the 1602 compatibility note next to the X99 board and hence installed the X99-DELUXE BIOS 1601... but still no luck.

Can anyone be kind enough to tell me what the correct settings for this board should be? Most say just load up the default settings... but so far no good.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's pretty immense.
> 
> Contrast here with two ageing 840 Pro in RAID 0


Thats a bit low for 2 840 pros in RAID 0.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Thats a bit low for 2 840 pros in RAID 0.


I know, see only a few inches above


----------



## Fafner76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay, Acronis2015 (licensed) sees the 750 drive in OS but fails to see it during Acronis bootloader clone whether I do it with a restart from the OS, or boot the machine from an acronis recovery drive... this does not portend well for backups going forward. Windows 8.1 image took a little time to get working; had to run disk part and "clean" the 750 before it would begin the restore - I think I set it as a Healthy (but not active) partition with the Win disk utility. Erm, that's the wrong thing to do. Restore from image in progress...


What do you mean with "clean"? I'd be very interested on the exact steps you had to do to succeed.


----------



## Silent Scone

...Anyone got the latest version of Samsung Magician they can send me? lol.











[EDIT] Oh, it's because 4.6 only came out a few days ago.

Everyone STOP downloading it









http://www.pcper.com/news/Storage/Samsung-Magician-46-and-840-EVO-Firmware-Released-Downloads-Throttled

That's slightly hilarious TBH.


----------



## Fafner76

Google it, plenty of sites let you download it. I'm at office now, can't remember where I got it from, but it was easy to find.


----------



## Silent Scone

You mean like in the link I just posted?









Of course I had forgotten it won't read arrays. Job for the weekend if I can be bothered.


----------



## djgar

Dang, I can't fall asleep. Too much excitement I guess







. My 850s came with 4.5 - I didn't use it anyway. They're are up & running as RAID 10. What would it do for me, anyway? Here's my bench:



BTW, forgot to mention they show up with temps in my AIDA64 panel, which most SSDs don't.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice! 850s have a gripe with write performance in RAID for some reason - I've seen some users with it and some without - not sure if it's specific to the storage controller.

I think it's time to retire my 840 Pros anyway.

I'm looking at the larger cap 850s now as they've come down in price. The 750 is due any day now though, Monday apparently if SCAN are to be believed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fafner76*
> 
> What do you mean with "clean"? I'd be very interested on the exact steps you had to do to succeed.


from any boot loader or the windows restore screen> advanced>command window> type: "disk part" . then issue the command "clean". removes any existing partitions quickly.

diskpart> list
lists the physical drives
diskpart> select
select the disk number you want to issue commands for
diskpart> clean


----------



## Silent Scone

Although I'm still planning on getting a 750, I may have in my impulsive wisdom purchased a Kingston Predator M.2 drive to move my OS over to. Then with the intention on tidying and updating my existing 4x 840 Pro drives to the latest firmware - deleting the two existing array and putting them in a 4 disk array. Should speed things up nicely and I'll have some more breathing room for applications. I tend not to put much of anything on the OS drive unless it's fairly beneficial.

I R wasteful


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Although I'm still planning on getting a 750, I may have in my impulsive wisdom purchased a Kingston Predator M.2 drive to move my OS over to. Then with the intention on tidying and updating my existing 4x 840 Pro drives to the latest firmware - deleting the two existing array and putting them in a 4 disk array. Should speed things up nicely and I'll have some more breathing room for applications. I tend not to put much of anything on the OS drive unless it's fairly beneficial.
> 
> I R wasteful


With the advent of NVMe drives I wonder if RAID arrays are soon to go the way of the Dodo. Seems to me a 750 (of appropriate size) with some form of backup for critical files would provide better performance, less chance for failure, and all the redundancy you would need.

I've been running two 480GB 730's in RAID 0 and backing up critical CAD files to a zip drive on my current P9X79 WS. I will be perfectly happy with a single 750 that offers better performance for less cost and less complexity than an equivalent capacity RAID setup. Might go with something like a Samsung USB SSD for file portability and backup, or who knows what - maybe a second 750,

What do you guys think is an optimum backup solution for a 1.2TB 750?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Although I'm still planning on getting a 750, I may have in my impulsive wisdom purchased a Kingston Predator M.2 drive to move my OS over to. Then with the intention on tidying and updating my existing 4x 840 Pro drives to the latest firmware - deleting the two existing array and putting them in a 4 disk array. Should speed things up nicely and I'll have some more breathing room for applications. I tend not to put much of anything on the OS drive unless it's fairly beneficial.
> 
> I R wasteful


eh - I ijust had to know if these low(er) priced AICs where magic... close, but really hard to get a WOW coming from M.2.
An M.2 + a raid 0 "Users" drive is very quick! That's what I was running until I had to do some win7 pro stuff, so I put it on the raid 0 after pushing everything back on to the m.2. No mater how you twist it, it's VERY hard to see a difference between SSD set ups. Heck, My "work" rig (*cough* - [email protected] & 295x2) runs a 512 SSD + a 1T raptor as the system_volume. Very smoooth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> With the advent of NVMe drives I wonder if RAID arrays are soon to go the way of the Dodo. Seems to me a 750 (of appropriate size) with some form of backup for critical files would provide better performance, less chance for failure, and all the redundancy you would need.
> 
> I've been running two 480GB 730's in RAID 0 and backing up critical CAD files to a zip drive on my current P9X79 WS. I will be perfectly happy with a single 750 that offers better performance for less cost and less complexity than an equivalent capacity RAID setup. Might go with something like a Samsung USB SSD for file portability and backup, or who knows what - maybe a second 750,
> 
> *What do you guys think is an optimum backup solution for a 1.2TB 750*?


A 2-4 TB WD black. I'm currently using a 4TB NAS for that- runs overnight.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> With the advent of NVMe drives I wonder if RAID arrays are soon to go the way of the Dodo. Seems to me a 750 (of appropriate size) with some form of backup for critical files would provide better performance, less chance for failure, and all the redundancy you would need.
> 
> I've been running two 480GB 730's in RAID 0 and backing up critical CAD files to a zip drive on my current P9X79 WS. I will be perfectly happy with a single 750 that offers better performance for less cost and less complexity than an equivalent capacity RAID setup. Might go with something like a Samsung USB SSD for file portability and backup, or who knows what - maybe a second 750,
> 
> What do you guys think is an optimum backup solution for a 1.2TB 750?


No doubt, it's a balance between the speed and the capacity. Ideal world, two of the 1.2TB 750s would be ample for most end users, just price. As for backups, if you're doing system images then Acronis seems to be fine if I'm reading what Jp has said. I've been using it for years.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - I ijust had to know if these low(er) priced AICs where magic... close, but really hard to get a WOW coming from M.2.
> An M.2 + a raid 0 "Users" drive is very quick! That's what I was running until I had to do some win7 pro stuff, so I put it on the raid 0 after pushing everything back on to the m.2. No mater how you twist it, it's VERY hard to see a difference between SSD set ups. Heck, My "work" rig (*cough* - [email protected] & 295x2) runs a 512 SSD + a 1T raptor as the system_volume. Very smoooth.


Yeah, performance is negligible on most workloads these days. The access times are obviously ms apart - roll back 10 years ago, there was quite a benefit to running WD Raptors in an array.


----------



## Fafner76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> from any boot loader or the windows restore screen> advanced>command window> type: "disk part" . then issue the command "clean". removes any existing partitions quickly.
> 
> diskpart> list
> lists the physical drives
> diskpart> select
> select the disk number you want to issue commands for
> diskpart> clean


I guess it's actually possible to reach the same in Windows before starting the restore process, or?


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A 2-4 TB WD black. I'm currently using a 4TB NAS for that- runs overnight.


I've been considering NAS as well but why use platters with lower level of reliability than SSD?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No doubt, it's a balance between the speed and the capacity. Ideal world, two of the 1.2TB 750s would be ample for most end users, just price. As for backups, if you're doing system images then *Acronis seems to be fine if I'm reading what Jp has said*. I've been using it for years.
> Yeah, performance is negligible on most workloads these days. The access times are obviously ms apart - roll back 10 years ago, there was quite a benefit to running WD Raptors in an array.


I was not able to clone to the 750 with acronis. It looses the 750 once out of w8.1... so I haven't tried a restore to it yet... IDK if Acronis has put the necessary driver in the recovery bootloader. Praz posted about this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fafner76*
> 
> I guess it's actually possible to reach the same in Windows before starting the restore process, or?


Basically - I think if you do nothing to the drive in w8.1 disk manager, you'll be fine. I set the 750 as a "healthy" but not active partition, yet windows image restore kept saying it was active. So, used Diskpart from the w8.1 restore interface (adv trouble shooting) and it went very smooth after that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> I've been considering NAS as well but why use platters with lower level of reliability than SSD?


Use RE class drives in the NAS. Very reliable. Don't forget, nand cycles on SSDs degrade performance and reliability. I've not had a RE drive fail yet - ever, and since the NAS is a raid 10 (+ online spare) pretty failsafe.

edit: *These*


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *I was not able to clone to the 750 with acronis. It looses the 750 once out of w8.1... so I haven't tried a restore to it yet... IDK if Acronis has put the necessary driver in the recovery bootloader. Praz posted about this*.
> Basically - I think if you do nothing to the drive in w8.1 disk manager, you'll be fine. I set the 750 as a "healthy" but not active partition, yet windows image restore kept saying it was active. So, used Diskpart from the w8.1 restore interface (adv trouble shooting) and it went very smooth after that.
> Use RE class drives in the NAS. Very reliable. Don't forget, nand cycles on SSDs degrade performance and reliability. I've not had a RE drive fail yet - ever, and since the NAS is a raid 10 (+ online spare) pretty failsafe.
> 
> edit: *These*


Pardon me if I'm being thick here but couldn't you create a disk image backup from within Windows and then restore it? Also disk cloning can be done via the OS if not done from the OS drive AFAIK?


----------



## Fafner76

I guess Windows restore doesn't automatically allow cloning to a smaller disk...?
I'm planning to get an nvme SM951, now my OS is on a 1TB 840 Evo. Maybe until the new drive is out Acronis and other brands will introduce nvme support in their cloning suites...


----------



## Fafner76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Pardon me if I'm being thick here but couldn't you create a disk image backup from within Windows and then restore it? Also disk cloning can be done via the OS if not done from the OS drive AFAIK?


This is what he did at the end indeed.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've raised this with Acronis to try and make sure that does happen







. I get it quite cheaply annually so I don't really want to have to use something else. I love the fact it's totally not bloatware.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Pardon me if I'm being thick here but couldn't you create a disk image backup from within Windows and then restore it? *Also disk cloning can be done via the OS if not done from the OS drive* AFAIK?


Yes, I created a disk image using the w8.1 System Image (as Praz recommended trying) and this was successful. Acronis failed to clone, and also failed to find the 750 drive when trying to restore an acronis backup to it using an Acronis Recovery disk/usb drive. Basically, Acronis cannot load the 750 driver and relies on the windows driver so any operation to/from it only works when in windows. So... so far, it seems acronis cannot restore a backup to the 750?

erm - I think so, but I did not try booting from another OS drive to clone my OS drive.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fafner76*
> 
> I guess *Windows restore doesn't automatically allow cloning to a smaller disk*...?
> I'm planning to get an nvme SM951, now my OS is on a 1TB 840 Evo. Maybe until the new drive is out Acronis and other brands will introduce nvme support in their cloning suites...


windows image restore should work fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've raised this with Acronis to try and make sure that does happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I get it quite cheaply annually so I don't really want to have to use something else. I love the fact it's totally not bloatware.


I hope so... been using Acronis for years (a decade maybe?). When I get some time I'll look into patching in the PE driver Praz was referring to... that is unless your prompting get them to address this.









oh - and BTW... none of this is a detraction from the AIC... it is screaming fast. stuff loads so fast it's red-shifted.


----------



## Silent Scone

Ah what, I'm sure you should be able to do an image restore whilst in the OS from Acronis. If you've got the tib you can just restore it to the 750 as long as Windows is seeing it? I could be dead wrong, you've got the drive not me but just failing to see how it's an issue once you're in the OS


----------



## Silent Scone

Whilst on the subject though I take it Acronis doesn't have any quirks with M.2 drives?


----------



## Fafner76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ah what, I'm sure you should be able to do an image restore whilst in the OS from Acronis. If you've got the tib you can just restore it to the 750 as long as Windows is seeing it? I could be dead wrong, you've got the drive not me but just failing to see how it's an issue once you're in the OS


Several years have passed since I used it last, but doesn't Acronis exit Windows when it clones/restores to a drive? At least when dealing with the OS drive.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fafner76*
> 
> Several years have passed since I used it last, but doesn't Acronis exit Windows when it clones/restores to a drive? At least when dealing with the OS drive.


Yes, but not when creating an image of the OS drive. Thus one can create a tib image of the OS partition, then with the 750 connected, that image can be restored to it. Then you only need to reboot and change boot priority assuming the image restored successfully. At least that's how I'd attempt it first.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ah what, I'm sure you should be able to do an image restore whilst in the OS from Acronis. If you've got the tib you can just restore it to the 750 as long as Windows is seeing it? I could be dead wrong, you've got the drive not me but just failing to see how it's an issue once you're in the OS


Hello

Acronis needs to reboot to finish the imaging. It is at this time that the 750 will not be detected so the restore will fail. This is why I always suggest that a person periodically test their backups to be sure they are usable. I pay for Acronis so I don't say this lightly. For all but the most basic system it is useless. My go to apps for both daily backups and cloning/imaging are Paragon and Casper. Paragon is nice because a Win PE image can be built with just a few mouse clicks and any necessary drivers can be included at the same time. Also drivers can be loaded once booted from the PE image. For daily backups of my 24/7 systems I use Casper.


----------



## Silent Scone

Does it? Ok it seems I need to play it out when i get the opportunity as I'm doing it from memory, I was sure there was no reboot required when doing an image restore specifically. I certainly wouldn't recommend Acronis on a corporate level lol. It does however do the job it needs to for me at least until now with the new standards arising.

Edit: I just repped you for that. The 99 was bothering me lol.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Acronis does not recommend the restore as you suggest. They recommend using the bootable rescue media to take possible Windows issues out of the equation. Other utilities make no such suggestions so I doubt any encountered issues would be the fault of Windows. I have not gone this route myself as its too many hoops to jump though having other options available to me.


----------



## Silent Scone

I would say I will try it later with the M.2 drive but that won't be necessary as it should clone without a problem. First world problems, will find out soon enough


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Whilst on the subject though I take it Acronis doesn't have any quirks with M.2 drives?


none that I experienced. The M.2 drive restore works fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fafner76*
> 
> Several years have passed since I used it last, but doesn't Acronis exit Windows when it clones/restores to a drive? At least when dealing with the OS drive.


This is the issue, and the acronis boot image does not have the needed driver, today. Seems like a straight forward fix that could be nmade tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, but not when creating an image of the OS drive. Thus one can create a tib image of the OS partition, then with the 750 connected, that image can be restored to it. Then you only need to reboot and change boot priority assuming the image restored successfully. At least that's how I'd attempt it first.


Creating an image of the 750 is not a problem within the OS... it's that Acronis can't restore it right now. They will need to update the driver package in their rescue-boot loader.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would say I will try it later with the M.2 drive but that won't be necessary as it should clone without a problem. First world problems, will find out soon enough


The clone from your raid to an M.2 should work fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Acronis does not recommend the restore as you suggest. They recommend using the bootable rescue media to take possible Windows issues out of the equation. Other utilities make no such suggestions so I doubt any encountered issues would be the fault of Windows. I have not gone this route myself as its too many hoops to jump though having other options available to me.


You would think that their bootable rescue media can easily have the needed NVMe driver?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Acronis needs to reboot to finish the imaging. It is at this time that the 750 will not be detected so the restore will fail. This is why I always suggest that a person periodically test their backups to be sure they are usable. I pay for Acronis so I don't say this lightly. For all but the most basic system it is useless. My go to apps for both daily backups and cloning/imaging are Paragon and Casper. Paragon is nice because a Win PE image can be built with just a few mouse clicks and any necessary drivers can be included at the same time. Also drivers can be loaded once booted from the PE image. For daily backups of my 24/7 systems I use Casper.


I've been using Paragon for many years, currently using Hard Disk Manager 12. As Praz mentions you can create a stand alone recovery disk with any drivers you need.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You would think that their bootable rescue media can easily have the needed NVMe driver?


Hello

This is the problem with Acronis IMO. They drag their feet when it comes to updates for fixes or new hardware. And more times then not the update is rolled into a new version which one has to pay for.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> With the advent of NVMe drives I wonder if RAID arrays are soon to go the way of the Dodo. Seems to me a 750 (of appropriate size) with some form of backup for critical files would provide better performance, less chance for failure, and all the redundancy you would need.
> 
> I've been running two 480GB 730's in RAID 0 and backing up critical CAD files to a zip drive on my current P9X79 WS. I will be perfectly happy with a single 750 that offers better performance for less cost and less complexity than an equivalent capacity RAID setup. Might go with something like a Samsung USB SSD for file portability and backup, or who knows what - maybe a second 750,
> 
> What do you guys think is an optimum backup solution for a 1.2TB 750?


Faster, sure. But how do you figure to do this and make it more reliable than say a RAID 10 or 6? Not to mention the need for PCI-E slots.

While NVMe is great for many situations, I believe rumors of RAID's demise have been greatly exaggerated ...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is the problem with Acronis IMO. They drag their feet when it comes to updates for fixes or new hardware. And more times then not the update is rolled into a new version which one has to pay for.


True, had similar issues with Windows 7 cloning. This is why I've emailed them







(for what good it'll do).


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Faster, sure. But how do you figure to do this and make it more reliable than say a RAID 10 or 6? Not to mention the need for PCI-E slots.
> 
> While NVMe is great for many situations, I believe rumors of RAID's demise have been greatly exaggerated ...


Granted I was thinking of RAID 0 when I wrote that, but with a dependable backup to a 750, I don't see any real need for RAID 6 or 10 for desktop/workstation use either. I suppose you could make the case for a hot-Swap RAID as a complete primary drive backup so that you could always restore on a moments notice, but even a complete backup/restore can be done in less cumbersome ways. I bet a pair of mirrored 750's would be pretty tough to find fault with (What would you call that, a RAIN 1 ?). The 750 already has a bunch of fault protection built in, including power loss data saves.

Seems to be plenty of PCIe slots/lanes available for most practical applications - wouldn't be surprised to see more to come in the future.

Yup, I think RAID is no longer necessary


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Granted I was thinking of RAID 0 when I wrote that, but with a dependable backup to a 750, I don't see any real need for RAID 6 or 10 for desktop/workstation use either. I suppose you could make the case for a hot-Swap RAID as a complete primary drive backup so that you could always restore on a moments notice, but even a complete backup/restore can be done in less cumbersome ways. I bet a pair of mirrored 750's would be pretty tough to find fault with (What would you call that, a RAIN 1 ?). The 750 already has a bunch of fault protection built in, including power loss data saves.
> 
> Seems to be plenty of PCIe slots/lanes available for most practical applications - wouldn't be surprised to see more to come in the future.
> 
> Yup, I think RAID is no longer necessary


For you


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> For you


Yes, for me!









This is a thread for X99 desktop motherboards is it not? Not talking about server applications here.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol just found a bench I ran in August. (X79) Same drives


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Hey, Guess what just popped up on the Egg for pre-order, the 2.5" Intel 750's


----------



## djgar

I have two RAID arrays and I'm not in a server situation - it's just me and my workstation. Different user's requirements can be different, that is just what I'm trying to point out. But in the consumer desktop population, sure I'm in the minority







. Your original post didn't make that distinction apparent, hence my comment.

Cheers!


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have two RAID arrays and I'm not in a server situation - it's just me and my workstation. Different user's requirements can be different, that is just what I'm trying to point out. But in the consumer desktop population, sure I'm in the minority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your original post didn't make that distinction apparent, hence my comment.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## soulgolem

Hi all, great ressources here, thank you for all this valuable information.

I'm having a new problem, I just updated my X99-a BIOS to the latest (1702) because i was getting persistent 5-way optimization warnings at every bootup, and also because why not.

Now my computer freezes at random after a few minutes of work, no particular load on anything, could be just a webpage, youtube, etc...

Should i revert to an older version of the BIOS ?
I left the settings at default after the update (was default before the update aswell).

Thank you.

Francis.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol just found a bench I ran in August. (X79) Same drives


Ah - there ya go. You def need an M.2 or a PCIE SSD.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have two RAID arrays and I'm not in a server situation - it's just me and my workstation. Different user's requirements can be different, that is just what I'm trying to point out. But in the consumer desktop population, sure I'm in the minority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your original post didn't make that distinction apparent, hence my comment.
> 
> Cheers!


They'll always be a purpose for a raid array.... just not so much for desktop application anymore IMO. I've had my wife's box on a WD RE5 raid 10+1 for well, I can't remember - but it's a q9650/Intel DX48bt2. It's her tax business box. Never an issue and she has ZERO PC maintenance skills - actually can you have negative skills? if yes, then she does..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulgolem*
> 
> Hi all, great ressources here, thank you for all this valuable information.
> 
> I'm having a new problem, I just updated my X99-a BIOS to the latest (1702) because i was getting persistent 5-way optimization warnings at every bootup, and also because why not.
> 
> Now my computer freezes at random after a few minutes of work, no particular load on anything, could be just a webpage, youtube, etc...
> 
> Should i revert to an older version of the BIOS ?
> I left the settings at default after the update (was default before the update aswell).
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Francis.


Need a little more info... is the rig OC'd? your symptoms (light load freeze) sounds like the cache needs a few mV.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ah - there ya go. You def need an M.2 or a PCIE SSD.


I know, I've got the M.2 coming tomorrow


----------



## ni4r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond7*
> 
> UEFI Version: 1702
> 
> Purchased a new Samsung SM951 256GB AHCI M.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 card which arrived a few days ago. Stuck it into the M.2 slot and fired up into the BIOS. Card was read out of the box and I was one happy bunny. I then checked on my current BIOS version (1305) and just as all good boys followed RAMCITY's advice and upgraded the boards BIOS to the latest version 1702. Rebooted and the new M.2 drive had disappeared. Hence this must be a problem with my now reset BIOS settings... after a good 5 hours of fiddling with the BIOS settings/resetting the BIOS x times and a good bit of g research - spotted the 1602 compatibility note next to the X99 board and hence installed the X99-DELUXE BIOS 1601... but still no luck.
> 
> Can anyone be kind enough to tell me what the correct settings for this board should be? Most say just load up the default settings... but so far no good.


i have exactly the same problem now, any solution to this?
sm951 still works in windows though i cant set it as a bootable drive in uefi...


----------



## soulgolem

Hi Jpmboy.

The rig isn't OC'd, never was, also the switch for the auto-OC thing is also disabled.

Francis.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulgolem*
> 
> Hi Jpmboy.
> 
> The rig isn't OC'd, never was, also the switch for the auto-OC thing is also disabled.
> 
> Francis.


ah -0 okay, so you are running at default (stock) settings. [why? - this is OCN







]

I would make sure that your ram is working correctly and stable, and that some peripheral is not causing a driver conflict. If the problam always happens when you do something specific. disconnect all peripherials (and any external drives) leave only the mouse, keyboard and graphics card/monitor connected - does it still occur?

please fill out Rigbuilder (top rt of every page) and add it to your sig block (link in my sig).


----------



## soulgolem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah -0 okay, so you are running at default (stock) settings. [why? - this is OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> I would make sure that your ram is working correctly and stable, and that some peripheral is not causing a driver conflict. If the problam always happens when you do something specific. disconnect all peripherials (and any external drives) leave only the mouse, keyboard and graphics card/monitor connected - does it still occur?
> 
> please fill out Rigbuilder (top rt of every page) and add it to your sig block (link in my sig).


Yes all default, but i've been lurking these forums for the last few weeks with the intention to OC, but only once all my contracts would be finished, my old computer died on me in the middle of an editing work and i had to replace it quickly.

Stumbled upon this thread about the X99 motherboards so I thought everything problematic about it would be covered here









I will try to disconnect the external hard drives, see if that helps, this is the only other peripheral connected at the moment.
How can i check for bad ram ?

Also, this problem only surfaced once i updated the BIOS, so i'm getting a feeling this is where lies the problem...

Francis.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulgolem*
> 
> Yes all default, but i've been lurking these forums for the last few weeks with the intention to OC, but only once all my contracts would be finished, my old computer died on me in the middle of an editing work and i had to replace it quickly.
> 
> Stumbled upon this thread about the X99 motherboards so I thought everything problematic about it would be covered here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to disconnect the external hard drives, see if that helps, this is the only other peripheral connected at the moment.
> How can i check for bad ram ?
> 
> Also, this problem only surfaced once i updated the BIOS, so i'm getting a feeling this is where lies the problem...
> 
> Francis.


check your manual for flashing back to the bios you were on - see if that resolves the issue. When your ready, there's plenty of folks here to help with OCing.
Basically, a system should be stable at fully default settings... the likely culprit is a driver. DId you update any of the chipset drivers after flashing?
Lol - certainly don't be flashing a rig that's working well in the middle of a critical work load.


----------



## soulgolem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check your manual for flashing back to the bios you were on - see if that resolves the issue. When your ready, there's plenty of folks here to help with OCing.
> Basically, a system should be stable at fully default settings... the likely culprit is a driver. DId you update any of the chipset drivers after flashing?
> Lol - certainly don't be flashing a rig that's working well in the middle of a critical work load.


Thanks for the help








I did install some drivers for 5-way optimization because i was getting this message : "Ensure to install MEI driver before using asus 5-way optimization"
So i downloaded those from the ASUS website and installed them shortly after i updated the BIOS.

By flashing back the BIOS, do you mean doing a CMOS reset ? I was on the factory version of BIOS before.

Francis.


----------



## hadji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulgolem*
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did install some drivers for 5-way optimization because i was getting this message : "Ensure to install MEI driver before using asus 5-way optimization"
> So i downloaded those from the ASUS website and installed them shortly after i updated the BIOS.
> 
> By flashing back the BIOS, do you mean doing a CMOS reset ? I was on the factory version of BIOS before.
> 
> Francis.


Hi I had exactly the same problem and I did not know why!After I have installed the new bios 1702 freezing started a trandom points usually soon after booting up.
I had issues with my boot drive as well,all at default settings.Re-install the 1502 bios and everything back to normal!!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Changes to numerous things possibly the embedded controller can have an effect on VCCIN and other stability if marginal enough. I had to bump VCCIN a couple of times on earlier builds after flashing by a few mV.


----------



## bbond7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ni4r*
> 
> i have exactly the same problem now, any solution to this?
> sm951 still works in windows though i cant set it as a bootable drive in uefi...


No no luck so far but will keep you posted.


----------



## ni4r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond7*
> 
> No no luck so far but will keep you posted.


ive rolled back to bios 1305 with asus flashback, since it was the last version without nvme, dunno if thats the problem though.
working like a charm again...


----------



## Silent Scone

Kingston M.2 Predator Hyper X


----------



## soulgolem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> Hi I had exactly the same problem and I did not know why!After I have installed the new bios 1702 freezing started a trandom points usually soon after booting up.
> I had issues with my boot drive as well,all at default settings.Re-install the 1502 bios and everything back to normal!!!


I reset the CMOS and so far, no freezes, didn't need to revert BIOS. Had you tried that ? Usually got freezes every 15 minutes or so, now nothing in 3-4 hours, hopefully this will keep going tomorrow


----------



## hadji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulgolem*
> 
> I reset the CMOS and so far, no freezes, didn't need to revert BIOS. Had you tried that ? Usually got freezes every 15 minutes or so, now nothing in 3-4 hours, hopefully this will keep going tomorrow


Thank you,no I have not for the time being I have no time ,may I will try that later,Thank you


----------



## Silent Scone

It would seem I am in in need of some ideas, this is the same 840 Pros in a 4 way RAID 0 configuration. Exactly the same performance. What could be bottlenecking it...

I've flashed all 4 to the latest firmware and changed the SATA cables.

Drawn a blank. Build 1502.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It would seem I am in in need of some ideas, this is the same 840 Pros in a 4 way RAID 0 configuration. Exactly the same performance. What could be bottlenecking it...
> 
> I've flashed all 4 to the latest firmware and changed the SATA cables.
> 
> Drawn a blank. Build 1502.


See? RAID is too much trouble! Just messin with ya.









Do you have your CPU set up to throttle down? If so, you may find it wont clock up under drive IO loads. Set minimum CPU speed to 100% in Windows Power Management and see what happens.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Kingston M.2 Predator Hyper X


I think that's about right for M.2 non-NVMe.
found an old snip of mine


best it did was only like 1350. pciex2


----------



## Silent Scone

Aye, still a nice touch









Still unclear on what is bottlenecking the SATA on IRST. Have you had any trouble with Acronis not seeing external USB 3.0 drives once in the recovery media? I'm _sure_ it was seeing it earlier - think I must be going mad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Do you have your CPU set up to throttle down? If so, you may find it wont clock up under drive IO loads. Set minimum CPU speed to 100% in Windows Power Management and see what happens.


lol no it's not this


----------



## bbond7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ni4r*
> 
> ive rolled back to bios 1305 with asus flashback, since it was the last version without nvme, dunno if thats the problem though.
> working like a charm again...


That was the first thing that occurred to me but when I tried to go back further than 1502 (in other words it allows me to role back to 1502) EzFlash gives me a 'Selected file is not a proper BIOS!' error. I download again and also tried 1203 but get the same error. Am downloading from here

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXEU31/HelpDesk_Download/

anyone have a copy of

X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1305.CAP

That works on their machine... or will ASUS not allow you to step back once you have gone forward? But is that was the case I would have expected an appropriate error message.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol no it's not this


Well, a lot of people don't seem to realize that when CPU is at idle state the FSB is down-clocked as well. Disk IO doesn't seem to trigger up-clock so you won't see max benchmarks.

Anyway, my systems react in just that way. If Min Processor State is less than Max it will get lousy Disk IO benchmarks.

Figured you knew that but it is an easily forgotten detail.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond7*
> 
> That was the first thing that occurred to me but when I tried to go back further than 1502 (in other words it allows me to role back to 1502) EzFlash gives me a 'Selected file is not a proper BIOS!' error. I download again and also tried 1203 but get the same error. Am downloading from here
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXEU31/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> anyone have a copy of
> 
> X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1305.CAP
> 
> That works on their machine... or will ASUS not allow you to step back once you have gone forward? But is that was the case I would have expected an appropriate error message.


Hello

As @ni4r wrote he used USB Flashback not EZ Flash. The proper use of USB Flashback can be found in the included user manual.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Well, a lot of people don't seem to realize that when CPU is at idle state the FSB is down-clocked as well. Disk IO doesn't seem to trigger up-clock so you won't see max benchmarks.
> 
> Anyway, my systems react in just that way. If Min Processor State is less than Max it will get lousy Disk IO benchmarks.
> 
> Figured you knew that but it is an easily forgotten detail.


Seemingly makes no difference on this setup


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Aye, still a nice touch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still unclear on what is bottlenecking the SATA on IRST. Have you had any trouble with Acronis not seeing external USB 3.0 drives once in the recovery media? I'm _sure_ it was seeing it earlier - think I must be going mad.
> lol no it's not this


yeah - Acronis is seeing a USB3.0 external SSD (Seagate little thing - 1TB) - that's what I restored from for the 750. Don't know what could bottleneck the I/O, or if it's bottlenecked at all?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Well, a lot of people don't seem to realize that when CPU is at idle state the FSB is down-clocked as well. Disk IO doesn't seem to trigger up-clock so you won't see max benchmarks.
> 
> Anyway, my systems react in just that way. If Min Processor State is less than Max it will get lousy Disk IO benchmarks.
> 
> Figured you knew that but it is an easily forgotten detail.


I use an external DPF porting sensor readings from AID64... I don't see the FSB downclocking at idle (wrong generation chipset I think). I see both multipliers settle in at 12x and 14x (125) - cache base is a bit higher due to 3333MHz ram.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It would seem I am in in need of some ideas, this is the same 840 Pros in a 4 way RAID 0 configuration. Exactly the same performance. What could be bottlenecking it...
> 
> I've flashed all 4 to the latest firmware and changed the SATA cables.
> 
> Drawn a blank. Build 1502.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man, I'm feeling very nice about my OCZ 460 RAID 0! That's definitely not what it should be. What about the caching and flushing options in Win?Hope you sort it out.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ni4r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond7*
> 
> That was the first thing that occurred to me but when I tried to go back further than 1502 (in other words it allows me to role back to 1502) EzFlash gives me a 'Selected file is not a proper BIOS!' error. I download again and also tried 1203 but get the same error. Am downloading from here
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXEU31/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> anyone have a copy of
> 
> X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1305.CAP
> 
> That works on their machine... or will ASUS not allow you to step back once you have gone forward? But is that was the case I would have expected an appropriate error message.


dont flash it with ezflash do it with the usb bios flashback as described here:

http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/

with this it was no problem for me to roll back to 1305, had the same problem with ezflash like you.









running on win10 now, that thing is fast wth...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - Acronis is seeing a USB3.0 external SSD (Seagate little thing - 1TB) - that's what I restored from for the 750. *Don't know what could bottleneck the I/O, or if it's bottlenecked at all*?
> I use an external DPF porting sensor readings from AID64... I don't see the FSB downclocking at idle (wrong generation chipset I think). I see both multipliers settle in at 12x and 14x (125) - cache base is a bit higher due to 3333MHz ram.


This is the other thing. I need more space - like I say, may be high time to retire them and see if there is a similar limitation on the new disks. It's not a massive issue TBH.


----------



## yugpmoc

Hey Gang, I've done a lot of googling, and can't find anyone with this particular issue. I'm hoping I'm an idiot and missed something, but I've been beating my head against my shiny new x99-e ws for a few weeks now and I'm running out of time.

Product Model : X99-E WS

[CPU Specification]
CPU Vendor : Intel
CPU Type : 5930K
CPU Speed : 3.5Ghz

[Memory Specification]
Memory Vendor : GSKILL
Memory Model : F4-2400C15Q-32GRK R
Memory Capacity : 32Gb

[HDD Specification]
HDD Vendor : Samsung
HDD Model : MZHPU256HCGL-00000
HDD Capacity : 256Gb

GPU: HD7870

[Problem Description]
Using bios 1003. With samsung m.2 installed every soft or hard reboot hangs with a '97' on the LED. I've RMAed the M.2 to Newegg and the new one behaves the same. I've inspected the m.2 port for fouled pins... Without the M.2 installed the MB behaves perfectly. Did succeed once in installing Win10 to the M.2 but the reboot hang with 97 issue persisted. Have not once succeeded in installing Win7 on M.2. (drive not bootable message in win7 install, even with the RAID driver trick) I've got all the option switches off (I've tried on too) and everything is at base rates.

Blue Diag HD light is often on, even with just M.2 installed.

I'm thinking about RMAing the MB but it feels like a FW issue.

Thoughts?

Noticed that EZflash won't let me roll back to an earlier bios either. says 'Selected file is not a proper BIOS!'...


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond7*
> 
> That was the first thing that occurred to me but when I tried to go back further than 1502 (in other words it allows me to role back to 1502) EzFlash gives me a 'Selected file is not a proper BIOS!' error. I download again and also tried 1203 but get the same error. Am downloading from here
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXEU31/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> anyone have a copy of
> 
> X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1305.CAP
> 
> That works on their machine... or will ASUS not allow you to step back once you have gone forward? But is that was the case I would have expected an appropriate error message.


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1305.zip

X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1305.CAP

FlashBack change name Bios for X99D.CAP in Pendrive format Fat 32


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yugpmoc*
> 
> Hey Gang, I've done a lot of googling, and can't find anyone with this particular issue. I'm hoping I'm an idiot and missed something, but I've been beating my head against my shiny new x99-e ws for a few weeks now and I'm running out of time.
> 
> Product Model : X99-E WS
> 
> [CPU Specification]
> CPU Vendor : Intel
> CPU Type : 5930K
> CPU Speed : 3.5Ghz
> 
> [Memory Specification]
> Memory Vendor : GSKILL
> Memory Model : F4-2400C15Q-32GRK R
> Memory Capacity : 32Gb
> 
> [HDD Specification]
> HDD Vendor : Samsung
> HDD Model : MZHPU256HCGL-00000
> HDD Capacity : 256Gb
> 
> GPU: HD7870
> 
> [Problem Description]
> Using bios 1003. With samsung m.2 installed every soft or hard reboot hangs with a '97' on the LED. I've RMAed the M.2 to Newegg and the new one behaves the same. I've inspected the m.2 port for fouled pins... Without the M.2 installed the MB behaves perfectly. Did succeed once in installing Win10 to the M.2 but the reboot hang with 97 issue persisted. Have not once succeeded in installing Win7 on M.2. (drive not bootable message in win7 install, even with the RAID driver trick) I've got all the option switches off (I've tried on too) and everything is at base rates.
> 
> Blue Diag HD light is often on, even with just M.2 installed.
> 
> I'm thinking about RMAing the MB but it feels like a FW issue.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Noticed that EZflash won't let me roll back to an earlier bios either. says 'Selected file is not a proper BIOS!'...


Hello

When using the 941 CSM needs to be set to disabled and the operating system install done as UEFI.


----------



## yugpmoc

Still get the 97 hang on each and every reboot. Have to power cycle the board to get it to do anything. Even consecutive resets hang with 97 until I power cycle.

Even if I just enter BIOS, make a change and save, I get the 97 and nothing until I power cycle. But only with the 941 installed.

I'm seeing something about the VGA card not supported when I reboot in UEFI only mode... On every card I've tried...


----------



## DELA360

has anyone ever RMA there asus board i overclocked MY GPU!!! just alittle and the system locked up and i got qcode error 00 after doing a bunch of things asus tech guy he noticed the cpu fan still spinning and one case fan the rest was not spinning so he said its probably the drive i spent alot on this machine and im hearing the RMA process for asus sucks if they deny my rma i spoke to newegg and i spent almost 3000$ with them they said they would help sucks when you build a new machine and have issues that should not be happening i could understand if i was ocing the CPU but it was just a small GPU oc and the system just died =( qcode 00 the worsttttt


----------



## DELA360

sorry asus said it was probably the BOARD*** not drive


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> sorry asus said it was probably the BOARD*** not drive


I seen a few 00 codes when pushing gpus.. it was not a dead board or cpu. removed power from the mobo, switch on the PSU, clrcmos, and it booted fine. Did you try simple stuff like that?


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Pardon me if I'm being thick here but couldn't you create a disk image backup from within Windows and then restore it? Also disk cloning can be done via the OS if not done from the OS drive AFAIK?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay, Acronis2015 (licensed) sees the 750 drive in OS but fails to see it during Acronis bootloader clone whether I do it with a restart from the OS, or boot the machine from an acronis recovery drive... this does not portend well for backups going forward. Windows 8.1 image took a little time to get working; had to run disk part and "clean" the 750 before it would begin the restore - I think I set it as a Healthy (but not active) partition with the Win disk utility. Erm, that's the wrong thing to do. Restore from image in progress...
> 
> With the 750 in the R5E's PCIE_4 slot, both the M.2 and the Intel 750 work fine. Just make sure you have that PCIE switch on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> will see how she runs in a bit.
> 
> Edit:
> it's pretty quick:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you try restoring an image to the 750 using the Win 7 recovery disk?

I am using Win 7 and my 750 is going to be delivered tomorrow. I'd hate to have to refuse delivery.


----------



## DELA360

yea tried 2 psus and 2 gpu both brand new


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yugpmoc*
> 
> I'm seeing something about the VGA card not supported when I reboot in UEFI only mode... On every card I've tried...


If your card is old enough (think pre-GTX 700 series) it won't support GOP without a vBios update if your OEM provided one. It needs GOP support to work in UEFI mode natively.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> Did you try restoring an image to the 750 using the Win 7 recovery disk?
> 
> I am using Win 7 and my 750 is going to be delivered tomorrow. I'd hate to have to refuse delivery.


no because I used the win8.1 recovery drive (USB).







and a w8.1 image - as described in the post you quoted. The only issue with acronis is that you need to add the driver to the acronis recovery drive.

THere are multiple ways to move your current w7 install to the new frive. a win7 image will work fine, I'm sure.


----------



## DELA360

hey i tried a brand new 750ti and a brand new psu i really hope its the board and not my CPU... system was running amazing for 3 weeks and like an idiot i went to OC the gpu and that was it =(


----------



## bbond7

@Praz

Thanks as you said ni4r hit the nail on the head. Thanks for thanking the time to reply much appreciated.


----------



## MoInSTL

Took today off to install new i7-5820K, 16GB Crucial Balistix 4X4 and Asus X99-A. I usually read an entire thread before asking a basic question. I don't have time to do that today. Would someone be so kind as to recommend the slots to use? I have built several systems but the shear number of slots and possible configurations has me puzzled.

I really appreciate the help!

First and second set do not apply since using 4X4.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Took today off to install new i7-5820K, 16GB Crucial Balistix 4X4 and Asus X99-A. I usually read an entire thread before asking a basic question. I don't have time to do that today. Would someone be so kind as to recommend the slots to use? I have built several systems but the shear number of slots and possible configurations has me puzzled.
> 
> I really appreciate the help!
> 
> First and second set do not apply since using 4X4.
> 
> ram.JPG 113k .JPG file


Graphic three for 4X4, populate slots A1, B1, C1, and D1


----------



## MoInSTL

Thanks so much for the fast reply! +Rep! I should have mentioned re-using single GPU.

Just curious, any particular reason?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Took today off to install new i7-5820K, 16GB Crucial Balistix 4X4 and Asus X99-A. I usually read an entire thread before asking a basic question. I don't have time to do that today. Would someone be so kind as to recommend the slots to use? I have built several systems but the shear number of slots and possible configurations has me puzzled.
> 
> I really appreciate the help!
> 
> First and second set do not apply since using 4X4.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

As @WSCrunchBox wrote the correct configuration would be picture #3 as that is the only one that applies to the number of modules you are using..


----------



## Bandalo

I built a new system this weekend, using an Asus X99 PRO USB3.1, a 5820k, and 16GB of Kingston DDR4.

I had all kinds of random reboots and problems to start with. I'm fairly sure much of the trouble was caused by a bad pin on a 24pin ATX power connector extension I was using. I replaced that and haven't had any problems in the 30-40 minutes of testing I was able to do afterwards.

The power supply is about 6 years old, a Corsair HX850W, top-of-the-line at the time I got it. It's also got to power a pair of 680 GTXs.

My question is this: Is there a good way to stress-test the power supply? I'd like to make sure it was just the connector and not the power supply itself before I start overclocking.


----------



## MoInSTL

Thanks for confirming Praz. Decided to make a run to Micro Center soon and get the Corsair Vengeance . No Crucial was on the QVL list.
Corsair 16GB 4 x 4GB DDR4-2666 (PC4-2666)


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Thanks so much for the fast reply! +Rep! I should have mentioned re-using single GPU.
> 
> Just curious, any particular reason?


That RAM arrangement gets you quad channel connection - fastest memory access times.

GPU will typically be placed in PCIe3.0x16_1 slot (Slot closest to CPU) for best performance.


----------



## Jpmboy

oops. should have refreshed - already answered.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bandalo*
> 
> I built a new system this weekend, using an Asus X99 PRO USB3.1, a 5820k, and 16GB of Kingston DDR4.
> 
> I had all kinds of random reboots and problems to start with. I'm fairly sure much of the trouble was caused by a bad pin on a 24pin ATX power connector extension I was using. I replaced that and haven't had any problems in the 30-40 minutes of testing I was able to do afterwards.
> 
> The power supply is about 6 years old, a Corsair HX850W, top-of-the-line at the time I got it. It's also got to power a pair of 680 GTXs.
> 
> My question is this: Is there a good way to stress-test the power supply? I'd like to make sure it was just the connector and not the power supply itself before I start overclocking.


not without special equipment, otherwise you risk the gear attached. GO with a new PSu for your new system if you have doubts.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Thanks for confirming Praz. Decided to make a run to Micro Center soon and get the Corsair Vengeance . No Crucial was on the QVL list.
> Corsair 16GB 4 x 4GB DDR4-2666 (PC4-2666)


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## MoInSTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> That RAM arrangement gets you quad channel connection - fastest memory access times.
> 
> GPU will typically be placed in PCIe3.0x16_1 slot (Slot closest to CPU) for best performance.


Got it! Thanks. I just turned 60 and am female. Didn't touch a PC until I was 40. Have been building my own since 1996. Used to alternate between Asus and Abit boards. Only old school will remember Abit.

Moving from my first and last AS Rock (Z68 Extreme4 Gen3). It's rock solid stable with mild OC @ 4.5 but it was very finicky with RAM and wouldn't POST. I had to do the remove, try different slots for what seemed a million times. When Haswell launched they dropped any further support or BIOS updates overnight with no warning. I realize vendors do that, but the BIOS was never finished and USB3 in particular was never really fixed.

Feels good to be back to Asus and a helpful community here.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> That RAM arrangement gets you quad channel connection - fastest memory access times.
> 
> GPU will typically be placed in PCIe3.0x16_1 slot (Slot closest to CPU) for best performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Got it! Thanks. I just turned 60 and am female. Didn't touch a PC until I was 40. Have been building my own since 1996. Used to alternate between Asus and Abit boards. Only old school will remember Abit.
> 
> Moving from my first and last AS Rock (Z68 Extreme4 Gen3). It's rock solid stable with mild OC @ 4.5 but it was very finicky with RAM and wouldn't POST. I had to do the remove, try different slots for what seemed a million times. When Haswell launched they dropped any further support or BIOS updates overnight with no warning. I realize vendors do that, but the BIOS was never finished and USB3 in particular was never really fixed.
> 
> Feels good to be back to Asus and a helpful community here.
Click to expand...

Welcome back!

I suspect most here have been fiddling with this stuff for awhile. Myself, got started back in the days of Apple II and a cassette tape drive, then Osborne, PC XT, 286 with math co-processors, and on and on. How thrilled I was to get an 8088 with a floppy drive and an Amber monitor with greyscale! Those were the days!

I continue to learn something new everyday from the good folks here - technology just keeps jumping forward and have to catch up again every time I build a new system. These guys got your back!


----------



## Bandalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not without special equipment, otherwise you risk the gear attached. GO with a new PSu for your new system if you have doubts.


I was thinking the same thing...Just hoping to avoid spending the cash if possible.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Got it! Thanks. I just turned 60 and am female. Didn't touch a PC until I was 40. Have been building my own since 1996. Used to alternate between Asus and Abit boards. Only old school will remember Abit.
> 
> Moving from my first and last AS Rock (Z68 Extreme4 Gen3). It's rock solid stable with mild OC @ 4.5 but it was very finicky with RAM and wouldn't POST. I had to do the remove, try different slots for what seemed a million times. When Haswell launched they dropped any further support or BIOS updates overnight with no warning. I realize vendors do that, but the BIOS was never finished and USB3 in particular was never really fixed.
> 
> Feels good to be back to Asus and a helpful community here.


I used to be the System Engineer for the North East for Zilog Systems - Z80 & Z8000







. My first PC had relays, switches & light bulbs - I made my own imitation Minivac 601







.

Welcome! You came to the right place, as you have seen.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bandalo*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing...Just hoping to avoid spending the cash if possible.


If there's a PC shop near you they can hook up the PSU to a tester, buty that really would not stress it. That's a good PSU, I'd run it until it died or got buggy.


----------



## Bandalo

I think I'm going to go ahead an order a new power supply. This one is 6 years old, and now it makes me nervous. It may have just been the crap extension cable I was using, but now whenever I have OCing problems or anything else, I'm always going to think it's the power supply. This old Corsair lasted 6 years+, he's had a good run.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bandalo*
> 
> I think I'm going to go ahead an order a new power supply. This one is 6 years old, and now it makes me nervous. It may have just been the crap extension cable I was using, but now whenever I have OCing problems or anything else, *I'm always going to think it's the power supply*. This old Corsair lasted 6 years+, he's had a good run.


Yeah - smart choice considering it's a new build.
lol - I know! once the suspicion is there the PSU will always get the blame.


----------



## Bandalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - smart choice considering it's a new build.
> lol - I know! once the suspicion is there the PSU will always get the blame.


Now I just need to explain this fact to the wife...


----------



## Silent Scone

Give us her number we'll set her straight









Women love to moan especially about money but if you put them on the spot they panic


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bandalo*
> 
> Now I just need to explain this fact to the wife...


see... it's a safety thing. wouldn't want that old PSU to catch fire or anything - right, hun?.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> see... it's a safety thing. wouldn't want that old PSU to catch fire or anything - right, hun?.


Asking that question might get you an answer you were not expecting.


----------



## MoInSTL

I'm stuck. My HR02 Macho supposedly is compatible with the X99-A but it uses a back plate and there are no holes for it. I bought a bare chip in hopes of using it.

Need to go to Micro Center. Any suggestions?

EDIT: Well, looks like Cooler Master Hyper 212 for now. I am gong to really miss a 140mm super quiet fan. Thought I was done with 120s.


----------



## Bandalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Asking that question might get you an answer you were not expecting.


This guy know's what's up.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bandalo*
> 
> This guy know's what's up.


There is a reason I am single. Too honest.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Asking that question might get you an answer you were not expecting.


put the rig near her shoe collection, I'm sure you'll be getting a new PSU.


----------



## DNMock

So my X99 Deluxe keeps telling me it failed to apply my overclock and need to go to bios on about every 3rd or 4th reboot.

Once in Bios I just hit save and close with no changes and it boots up just fine. My O/C is completely stable having run 8+ hour real bench tests and the memory is simply applying the XMP profile.

Never have any blue screen issues or crashes once windows boots up, and everything works fine and is nice and cool temp wise. Just on the occasional reboot the issue pops up.

Not really a problem, just kind of annoying.

Any possible ideas on what could be causing the issue?

Win 8.1 5930K 4.5ghz 1.29 volts 32GB ram 2400 clock on XMP profile.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> So my X99 Deluxe keeps telling me it failed to apply my overclock and need to go to bios on about every 3rd or 4th reboot.
> 
> Once in Bios I just hit save and close with no changes and it boots up just fine. My O/C is completely stable having run 8+ hour real bench tests and the memory is simply applying the XMP profile.
> 
> Never have any blue screen issues or crashes once windows boots up, and everything works fine and is nice and cool temp wise. Just on the occasional reboot the issue pops up.
> 
> Not really a problem, just kind of annoying.
> 
> Any possible ideas on what could be causing the issue?
> 
> Win 8.1 5930K 4.5ghz 1.29 volts 32GB ram 2400 clock on XMP profile.


An unstable overclock.

*waits for rep*


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> An unstable overclock.
> 
> *waits for rep*


*Throws rep*


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> An unstable overclock.
> 
> *waits for rep*


This is the same for me

Difference is that I got it on every fking cold boot attempt


----------



## Silent Scone

Will most likely be memory training related. People tend to forget that in order for your system to _be_ stable it has to pass training. If it's failing training on a regular basis, then it is not stable. Realbench isn't a particularly taxing memory benchmark. If you feel your system is stable enough you can disable training from within the DRAM Timing sub page - then once the machine has rebooted and retrained one more time from applying - the settings will be loaded from NVRAM on cold and and reboots.

It's best to tune in voltages, SA/DRAM especially best you can before really using this as an acceptable method though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> So my X99 Deluxe keeps telling me it failed to apply my overclock and need to go to bios on about every 3rd or 4th reboot.
> 
> Once in Bios I just hit save and close with no changes and it boots up just fine. My O/C is completely stable having run 8+ hour real bench tests and the memory is simply applying the XMP profile.
> 
> Never have any blue screen issues or crashes once windows boots up, and everything works fine and is nice and cool temp wise. Just on the occasional reboot the issue pops up.
> 
> Not really a problem, just kind of annoying.
> 
> Any possible ideas on what could be causing the issue?
> 
> Win 8.1 5930K 4.5ghz 1.29 volts 32GB ram 2400 clock on XMP profile.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Will most likely be memory training related. People tend to forget that in order for your system to _be_ stable it has to pass training. If it's failing training on a regular basis, then it is not stable. Realbench isn't a particularly taxing memory benchmark. If you feel your system is stable enough you can disable training from within the DRAM Timing sub page - then once the machine has rebooted and retrained one more time from applying - the settings will be loaded from NVRAM on cold and and reboots.
> 
> It's best to tune in voltages, SA/DRAM especially best you can before really using this as an acceptable method though.


or rather than disable training, manually enter the ram timings (xmp values) and add 10-20mV vdram. Then test with HCI memtest.


----------



## Silent Scone

Or test with HCI yes. Was the nature of his post that really swayed me away from suggesting testing more - he probably isn't HCI stable but then a large portion of end user systems won't be









Normally when someone starts out by laying out their problem then immediately says their system is stable, remedy is better than cure







.

Disabling training I would only personally use as a last resort after dialling in voltage as much as possible, which I resorted to on 3000. 3200 ratio on my sample doesn't have any training issues in this regard.


----------



## djgar

Those pain killing meds sure work well ... until the bone starts showing through the skin. I leave the training on even with HCI stable manual settings. You never know when it might get cranky ...


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> or rather than disable training, manually enter the ram timings (xmp values) and add 10-20mV vdram. Then test with HCI memtest.


Ok, cool memory is causing the issues most likely then. Appreciate the info I'll look into it tonight.

It just seemed strange that it would only do it some of the time and not all the time. But that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Kuudere

The first X99 board I had (and returned) did that, OC or not, 2nd one doesn't seem to save/apply my settings from AiSuite in Windows to the bios like my Z87-Pro did and I have to manually apply it at every boot in WIndows, and even rebooting Windows at stock settings isn't a guarantee as sometimes even that just outright freezes the system, but poking the reset button makes that work at least.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Ok, cool memory is causing the issues most likely then. Appreciate the info I'll look into it tonight.
> 
> It just seemed strange that it would only do it some of the time and not all the time. But that makes perfect sense.


NOt 100% sure whether it's ram or not... as Scone said. But it's a reasonable place to start. especially when running straight XMP. 32GB ram may need some tuning of system agent also


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NOt 100% sure whether it's ram or not... as Scone said. But it's a reasonable place to start. especially when running straight XMP. 32GB ram may need some tuning of system agent also


Yeah makes sense though. Actually passes multiple hours realbench, Aida 64 and letting it sit and fold for hours on end with no issues running at 4.6 Ghz with 1.3 volts, but none of those are ram intensive. Just basically assumed enabling XMP profile wouldn't cause any instability. Considering I don't do anything RAM intensive and only have it because, why not, it makes logical sense that's the issue.


----------



## Silent Scone

Passing training consistently is the biggest ask on this platform, once one respects that fact when the board flags q-code bf and bd, the quicker you can go about tuning in voltages. It's very easy to see why people overlook this when they've seen the system pass for hours in certain benches, but it's failing for a reason. HCI Memtest Pro is by far the best tool for getting your memory as stable as possible


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Passing training consistently is the biggest ask on this platform, once one respects that fact when the board flags q-code bf and bd, the quicker you can go about tuning in voltages. It's very easy to see why people overlook this when they've seen the system pass for hours in certain benches, but it's failing for a reason. *HCI Memtest Pro is by far the best tool for getting your memory as stable as possible*


lol - i've always thought it was best at showing how unstable my ram OC was.


----------



## MoInSTL

What a horrible past 48 hours. Right in the middle of my build and I discover my HR-02 Macho while compatible, it's not with this board due to the back plate already installed on the X99-A. Limited to what Micro Center had and they only had 6 to choose from, went with the Cooler Master Hper 212 EVO. Thought I was done with 120 fans. Good grief, IMO, is it loud. But problem solved for now,

Yesterday I struggled with the Q foam pad on the I/O shield. I have a Fractal Define R4. Could not line up the motherboard holes with the standoffs. I tried everything and I mean everything. After about 3 hours struggling with it I had to stop. Took the I/O shield out and everything lined up perfectly. I don't know many times I snapped it into place. I even banged it with the butt of a screwdriver to verify it was mounted snug. It now resides on the other side of the case and I shimmied it mostly in there and stuff plugged in holds it in place

BUT THE WORST was yet to come.I now know it by heart: A1, B1, C1, D1 . Took my unopened Crucial Ballistix Sport back and got the Crucial Vengeance. 16GB, 4x4 2666 MHz. I booted fine and went right to the BIOS. Nothing in B1. It said NA. The other 3 were populated. Powered down. Double checked their positions and swapped DIMM in A1 with B1. Same thing! Then swapped it with C1 or D1. Again the same thing. Go rush off to Micro Center _again_ and exchanged the board. In my haste to try to beat rush hour traffic I get home with the new board and realize when it's time to mount the 212 I LEFT THE 212 STANDOFFS on the other board! It's okay to laugh. The board is brand new to me and they blended in. I couldn't believe it. Finally get home and this time it took me about an hour and half including cleaning the chip and 212. I booted right up as before but this time all four were there. What a freaking PITA!

Have never gotten a motherboard with a bad DIMM socket or any other defect. I guess I have been lucky. I wasted a lot of time checking my work and re-seating them. Bad quality control on Asus' part.

So now need to figure out the fun stuff and figure out and update the BIOS. I've been so busy running back and forth to Micro Center-lol- I haven't had time to read the back of the manual and everything is running stock for now. I was hoping for a Classic or Legacy mode in the BIOS. It's pretty busy and not very attractive. I'll have to get used to it.

Running Win 7 Pro and I have an Unknown Device under Other Devices. I did disable the on board Ethernet Controller as I prefer my Intel card. It was there before I disabled the port.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NOt 100% sure whether it's ram or not... as Scone said. But it's a reasonable place to start. especially when running straight XMP. 32GB ram may need some tuning of system agent also


Seems to have worked. Manually adjusted timings to and clock to match xmp, upped it to 1.3 volts, and after 5 or 6 test reboots no issues. now to run hci overnight and make sure it's correct.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> What a horrible past 48 hours. Right in the middle of my build and I discover my HR-02 Macho while compatible, it's not with this board due to the back plate already installed on the X99-A. Limited to what Micro Center had and they only had 6 to choose from, went with the Cooler Master Hper 212 EVO. Thought I was done with 120 fans. Good grief, IMO, is it loud. But problem solved for now,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I struggled with the Q foam pad on the I/O shield. I have a Fractal Define R4. Could not line up the motherboard holes with the standoffs. I tried everything and I mean everything. After about 3 hours struggling with it I had to stop. Took the I/O shield out and everything lined up perfectly. I don't know many times I snapped it into place. I even banged it with the butt of a screwdriver to verify it was mounted snug. It now resides on the other side of the case and I shimmied it mostly in there and stuff plugged in holds it in place
> 
> BUT THE WORST was yet to come.I now know it by heart: A1, B1, C1, D1 . Took my unopened Crucial Ballistix Sport back and got the Crucial Vengeance. 16GB, 4x4 2666 MHz. I booted fine and went right to the BIOS. Nothing in B1. It said NA. The other 3 were populated. Powered down. Double checked their positions and swapped DIMM in A1 with B1. Same thing! Then swapped it with C1 or D1. Again the same thing. Go rush off to Micro Center _again_ and exchanged the board. In my haste to try to beat rush hour traffic I get home with the new board and realize when it's time to mount the 212 I LEFT THE 212 STANDOFFS on the other board! It's okay to laugh. The board is brand new to me and they blended in. I couldn't believe it. Finally get home and this time it took me about an hour and half including cleaning the chip and 212. I booted right up as before but this time all four were there. What a freaking PITA!
> 
> Have never gotten a motherboard with a bad DIMM socket or any other defect. I guess I have been lucky. I wasted a lot of time checking my work and re-seating them. Bad quality control on Asus' part.
> 
> So now need to figure out the fun stuff and figure out and update the BIOS. I've been so busy running back and forth to Micro Center-lol- I haven't had time to read the back of the manual and everything is running stock for now. I was hoping for a Classic or Legacy mode in the BIOS. It's pretty busy and not very attractive. I'll have to get used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Running Win 7 Pro and I have an Unknown Device under Other Devices. I did disable the on board Ethernet Controller as I prefer my Intel card. It was there before I disabled the port.


Ouch! You've had your hands full! No laughing from me - I've done my share of not-so-nifty things







.

I've had unusable mem slots due to my over-tightening of the nearby MB mounting screw. I did one RMA (different platform some time ago) and was getting ready to do a second one when I found a thread about this, lo and behold it worked - by slightly loosening a mounting screw the dimm slot came alive.

I had no problems with the I/O shield in my case. The device could be the on-board comm port? I disable mine. Also some settings I believe might enable an Intel Engine Management thing, not sure. Win 8 is much better at handling devices. I actually first loaded a Win 8 image for a different board expecting a mess, and I simply got an "Installing Devices, please wait" message and it booted fine. Then it said I had to activate Windows again







.

I actually like the bios interface. It's a complicated board because it enables sophisticated overclocking and the advanced mode handles it nicely, but it does have an Easy mode, though I believe it's the default initially. The default mode can be set in the Boot section of the bios.

Hope you work things out.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Seems to have worked. Manually adjusted timings to and clock to match xmp, upped it to 1.3 volts, and after 5 or 6 test reboots no issues. now to run hci overnight and make sure it's correct.


I've found some XMP profiles do not apply DRAM voltage - since then I always double check to make sure DRAM volts are correct when using XMP.


----------



## MoInSTL

djgar, relieved it has been sorted out but OMG what a PITA.

Just checked and I have BIOS 1203. Three revisions behind. Need to work on that next. before I I load all my stuff back on


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Seems to have worked. Manually adjusted timings to and clock to match xmp, upped it to 1.3 volts, and after 5 or 6 test reboots no issues. now to run hci overnight and make sure it's correct.


cool! don't get discouraged if HCI fails or throws errors, it is very tough on ram. Adjust timings if it does. btw what ram, .... actually, please fillout rig builder (top rt of every page) and add your rig to yuour sig. how-to link in mine.


----------



## Silent Scone

To be perfectly honest, I think if you ran HCI long enough eventually it would throw an error if you're pushing it with 16 threads. It's tough..you could probably use your machine and be none the wiser potentially.

Piece of mind is a very human thing though


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool! don't get discouraged if HCI fails or throws errors, it is very tough on ram. Adjust timings if it does. btw what ram, .... actually, please fillout rig builder (top rt of every page) and add your rig to yuour sig. how-to link in mine.


Can you be a little more helpful?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> To be perfectly honest, I think if you ran HCI long enough eventually it would throw an error if you're pushing it with 16 threads. It's tough..you could probably use your machine and be none the wiser potentially.
> 
> Piece of mind is a very human thing though


Without a doubt this has got to be the toughest platform to OC ever, especially when you take it to the edge. But when you get it right it's very satisfying. One just needs to be patient.


----------



## Silent Scone

I think that's in large part because of DDR4







. Been a lot of improvement since release build in memory and training behaviour. As with anything platforms mature though - if you compare the P9X79 Pro with the late X79 Deluxe - I found the boards miles apart when overclocking. Not surprisingly as there are over 2 whole years between them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Can you be a little more helpful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without a doubt this has got to be the toughest platform to OC ever, especially when you take it to the edge. But when you get it right it's very satisfying. One just needs to be patient.


maybe not so helpful, but hopeful?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> maybe not so helpful, but hopeful?


I hope you got I was being sarcastic


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I hope you got I was being sarcastic


lol - yes, I think so.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's better...

Flashed the Deluxe to 1702 for the Intel 750 and seemingly it seems to have unhinged whatever issues there was on the IRST. However I did have to rebuild the array as the flash broke it, something a few people have noticed on earlier builds but I've escaped it so far - but I backed up a short while ago so it's not a problem.

4x 840 Pro (128kb stripe)

Before


After



On a lower note, @Jpmboy post flash the OS isn't seeing the 750, was having some formatting and post hang issues on 1502 which is why I flashed. Any ideas? BIOS obviously seeing it fine.

[EDIT]

Sorted. Seems the X4 extender cable is faulty. Luckily I have another one, all good







Seems I've successfully put this boards functionality to the max (or there abouts)

Love it.

[Double EDIT]

It doesn't like these riser cables lol.


----------



## moorhen2

4 x OCZ Arc 100 240 Gb's.


----------



## Silent Scone

Gutted the Intel 750 won't work with these cheap Chinese riser cables (when you read it out loud it sounds pretty stupid







)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221583076600?_trksid=p2055359.m570.l4467&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI221583076600.N19.S2.M-9089.R1.TR4

Might have more luck with this:

Although I'm fairly sure it's a power issue

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1u-PCI-Express-X16-Riser-Card-Single-Slot-Adapter-PCIe-/230453912950


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool! don't get discouraged if HCI fails or throws errors, it is very tough on ram. Adjust timings if it does. btw what ram, .... actually, please fillout rig builder (top rt of every page) and add your rig to yuour sig. how-to link in mine.


Well it did it again, HCI memory test ran over night came back with zero errors. 9 simultaneous versions each at 2 GB per test and around 640%

So if HCI says memory is stable, real bench and Aida 64 say CPU is stable at their respective clocks, system seems stable, what could the issue be?

The only thing I can think of is I randomly clicked on something in AI Suite 3 and the manual tuning isn't aligned with the tuning AI Suite is trying to apply and is causing issues. I'll try uninstalling it tonight and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Silent Scone

[EDIT]

Why 9 instances? How much RAM?

If you meant 8 instances with 2GB this is too much, you've most likely been testing your HDD more than anything If you're running 16GB


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> Why 9 instances? How much RAM?
> 
> If you meant 8 instances with 2GB this is too much, you've most likely been testing your HDD more than anything If you're running 16GB


32 GB

Still had some free Ram, but CPU usage was getting up fairly high so I stopped at that. When I tried to get close to maxing out the RAM it was getting bottle necked by the CPU

Edit: stopped adding extra instances when the CPU usage was at 90% according to task manager


----------



## Silent Scone

You need to test all _available_ memory or there abouts, there's no point testing half bud. What CPU? Load an instance for each thread and take off a small amount for the OS to breathe. You want to be testing at least 85% of memory.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You need to test all _available_ memory or there abouts, there's no point testing half bud. What CPU? Load an instance for each thread and take off a small amount for the OS to breathe. You want to be testing at least 85% of memory.


Aight, it's a 6 core 5930K so 12 threads. to get all the available memory (at least 85%) it will be 14 instances, aside from being slower due to CPU being capped there shouldn't be any problems in doing so, correct?


----------



## Silent Scone

no, you don't want more instances than threads, it's a taxing enough test as is. You want 12 instances - one per thread. You can designate the amount per instance.


----------



## MoInSTL

Flashed the BIOS last night to 1702 on my X99-A. It took me while to pick the method to flash it. Chose EZ Flash 2. No hiccups. Just prior to that, it said my OC failed and to enter setup. Still running stock, so that was disconcerting. Maybe 1702 will prevent it from happening again (?).

I have a Fractal R4. Two fans in front, one exhausting in the back. Fan controller is at 7 watts. I have no mechanical drives in it. I like it very quiet. While the EVO 212 is quiet when not doing much, IMO it's not an effective cooler. Ambient is 73F (28C) RealTemp reports 40C-42C. I'm used to idle temps in the low 30's. So what are the recommendations? I would prefer a quiet 140MM fan . I have a great 140 fan I could use already from my Macho HR-02.. I don't need anything as nice as a Noctua and clearance may be tight with it. There doesn't seem to be a lot available and yes, I just want to stick with air.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Flashed the BIOS last night to 1702 on my X99-A. It took me while to pick the method to flash it. Chose EZ Flash 2. No hiccups. Just prior to that, it said my OC failed and to enter setup. Still running stock, so that was disconcerting. Maybe 1702 will prevent it from happening again (?).


Hello

One does not need to be overclocking to see this message. It indicates that the system was not powered down properly and has restarted in safe mode with default settings.


----------



## MoInSTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> One does not need to be overclocking to see this message. It indicates that the system was not powered down properly and has restarted in safe mode with default settings.


That's a relief. Thanks!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> That's a relief. Thanks!


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Aight, it's a 6 core 5930K so 12 threads. to get all the available memory (at least 85%) it will be 14 instances, aside from being slower due to CPU being capped there shouldn't be any problems in doing so, correct?


lol - open ONLY as many instances as you have active threads. take 85-90% of your ram and divide it equally between each. (Leave several GB for you OS and services etc)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> no, you don't want more instances than threads, it's a taxing enough test as is. You want 12 instances - one per thread. You can designate the amount per instance.


^^ This


----------



## kilthro

Hello everyone,
Anyone know what the q code *de* would refer to for the asus rampage extreme v? Never seen the code before and i just noticed it yesterday after coming home. The prior night i did upgrade the bios from 901 to current. Nothing appeared to be displaying a problem with the system. I did reboot the system and its back to AA. The manual didnt reference this exact code and I wasnt able to locate it online. Just curious if something is wrong with the flash or maybe something to do with a change from the upgraded bios versions...

The system is booting fine and there are no hangups at all. It is overclocked by using the 8 core profile in the bios rather than manual since I didnt have time to test to see if manual settings i had before would be stable on the system with the upgrade. I planned on tuning those back in this weekend.. so my processor is at 4.4 and the ram is at stock frequency not xmp or overclock enabled yet on them as i made sure it was disabled. Again was going to dial them back in with processor this weekend. So please dont beat me up for not doing it manually yet.








Stress test in aida64 passed (2 hrs) and gaming has been fine so far.

So I thought I would ask if anyone knew what would throw that code before I started tinkering with anything.


----------



## DELA360

ok so everyone my RMA with asus was a pleasure maybe they are reading everyones complaints and changing things around????? had a x99 pro board running stable for a month gaming ocing etc ... went to OC my gpu system locked up and got qcode 00 after much agony and diff gpus and psus asus said to rma it but reading online i heard it was a nightmare i sent my board out on friday april 24th got a brand new board sealed today in a box .. i dont even think they tested this since the plastic was over the x99 chipset and rear heatsinky thing


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> ok so everyone my RMA with asus was a pleasure maybe they are reading everyones complaints and changing things around????? had a x99 pro board running stable for a month gaming ocing etc ... went to OC my gpu system locked up and got qcode 00 after much agony and diff gpus and psus asus said to rma it but reading online i heard it was a nightmare i sent my board out on friday april 24th got a brand new board sealed today in a box .. i dont even think they tested this since the plastic was over the x99 chipset and rear heatsinky thing


Good to hear a positive RMA experience from Asus.


----------



## djgar

^^^ +1 - Indeed!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> ok so everyone my RMA with asus was a pleasure maybe they are reading everyones complaints and changing things around????? had a x99 pro board running stable for a month gaming ocing etc ... went to OC my gpu system locked up and got qcode 00 after much agony and diff gpus and psus asus said to rma it but reading online i heard it was a nightmare i sent my board out on friday april 24th got a brand new board sealed today in a box .. i dont even think they tested this since the plastic was over the x99 chipset and rear heatsinky thing


Nice! always nice to see a positive experience reported...


----------



## Silent Scone

I think half the time bad RMA experiences with ASUS are because people are too scared to just pick up the phone.


----------



## littleredwagen

Finally Solved my troubled ext fan card issue, haven't been chasing it all the time, but a UEFI update to 1702 and AI Suite III update fixed it finally Now I have all Fans control from AI Suite III


----------



## MoInSTL

Please don't make me have to look at everyone's rig for a heat sink and preferably 140 fan.









Anything besides a Noctua. (great cooler, but I will have height issues).

Thanks!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Please don't make me have to look at everyone's rig for a heat sink and preferably 140 fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything besides a Noctua. (great cooler, but I will have height issues).
> 
> Thanks!


How about one of those self-contained water coolers like the Hydro H100? My previous air cooler was the Noctua.


----------



## MoInSTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> How about one of those self-contained water coolers like the Hydro H100? My previous air cooler was the Noctua.


Only ever used air. Wondering if it would fit in my Fractal R4.

Edit: It fits in the top or the front. I have no drive cages so the front would be easier way to go. Looks like it's $100 and from what I have read and heard in a video I would want to ditch the fans it comes with and get two of the Noctua NF-F12 for another $58. Ouch!


----------



## sblantipodi

I don't know if the Intel NVMe SSD is out yet but is there someone who bought it and tried it on X99?


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I don't know if the Intel NVMe SSD is out yet but is there someone who bought it and tried it on X99?


It's out. Jpmboy has his installed already. Mine is due here tomorrow. They work just fine in the X99 - properly set up of course.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> It's out. Jpmboy has his installed already. Mine is due here tomorrow. They work just fine in the X99 - properly set up of course.


Don't think anyone here has used the hyper kit yet


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Don't think anyone here has used the hyper kit yet


you mean to plug an M.2 into the PCIE slot? Haven't see a Woo-hoo yet.
BTW - I have an M.2 SSD and the Intel 750 running simultaneously... and they play well together.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> It's out. Jpmboy has his installed already. Mine is due here tomorrow. They work just fine in the X99 - properly set up of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think anyone here has used the hyper kit yet
Click to expand...

Appears the 2.5" Intel 750 is still a week or so out from release and I have seen no sign of the hyper kit being made available as a standalone part yet - I think only the X99 Sabertooth includes it right now.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> It's out. Jpmboy has his installed already. Mine is due here tomorrow. They work just fine in the X99 - properly set up of course.


do you bought the 2.5 inch version or the PCI Express version?
I would like to buy the 2.5inch version, where should I buy the connector to connect the 2.5 inch drive to my X99 Deluxe?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you mean to plug an M.2 into the PCIE slot? Haven't see a Woo-hoo yet.
> *BTW - I have an M.2 SSD and the Intel 750 running simultaneously... and they play well together.*


Mine didn't, but I'm assuming it's because I was trying with the cheap riser cables lol







Waiting on a riser card that might work better. I think it's a power issue.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> It's out. Jpmboy has his installed already. Mine is due here tomorrow. They work just fine in the X99 - properly set up of course.
> 
> 
> 
> do you bought the 2.5 inch version or the PCI Express version?
> I would like to buy the 2.5inch version, where should I buy the connector to connect the 2.5 inch drive to my X99 Deluxe?
Click to expand...

I bought the 1.2Tb AIC OEM version. The connector you need for the 2.5" version is called the "Hyper Kit" from ASUS, and I don't think it is readily available for purchase yet.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Speaking of release dates, the egg shows the Intel DC P3500 drive in stock now and it looks as though the DC P3700 is dropping in price. More NVME drives in the pipeline!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> I bought the 1.2Tb AIC OEM version. The connector you need for the 2.5" version is called the "Hyper Kit" from ASUS, and I don't think it is readily available for purchase yet.


thank you, looking to buy the Hyper Kit version soon.


----------



## elbeasto

Please Help.

My CPU multiplier won't go over 35 at all, except in BIOS, which currently give's me an OC of 4.375GHz with a BLCK freq of 125 (set with XMP).
If I set it to 36 for an attempt at 4.5GHz CPU-z reports a multiplier of 35 and the same 4.375GHz,

It's like the BIOS won't accept a multiplier of anything over 35.

On perhaps a related note, with the multiplier @ 35 turbo becomes disabled and @ 36 it becomes enabled.
With that said, I have never seen this chip hit turbo speeds, stock or otherwise using bench software or anything else.

I do all this in BIOS as I find the AI suite III too buggy.

My specs:

5930K
X99-A
16GB corsair dominator 2666
980 SLI
1250W PSU


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Please Help.
> 
> My CPU multiplier won't go over 35, which currently give's me an OC of 4.375GHz with a BLCK freq of 125 (set with XMP).
> If I set it to 36 for an attempt at 4.5GHz CPU-z reports a multiplier of 35 and the same 4.375GHz,
> 
> It's like the BIOS won't accept a multiplier of anything over 35.
> 
> On perhaps a related note, with the multiplier @ 35 turbo becomes disabled and @ 36 it becomes enabled.
> With that said, I have never seen this chip hit turbo speeds, stock or otherwise using bench software or anything else.
> 
> I do all this in BIOS as I find the AI suite III too buggy.
> 
> My specs:
> 
> 5930K
> X99-A
> 16GB corsair dominator 2666
> 980 SLI
> 1250W PSU


It all depends on what speed the CPU is currently using which will (with most settings) vary with the load. I have my multiplier set to 45 but under normal idle it goes down to 12. CPUID reports it as such. It does go up & down.


----------



## elbeasto

You misunderstand.

The multiplier will not go above 35 in Windows under any circumstances, full CPU load and or High Performance profile in Windows (where the CPU will be at it's fastest speed all the time).


----------



## [email protected]

Update UEFI to the latest version (your post doesn't state which version you are running), use the latest CPU-Z as well. See if you can then set the ratio over 35. If you cannot, show UEFI screens of what you are changing here and check the ME version is still showing in the UEFI information page. I am also assuming this OS install was fresh for the system and the advanced Windows power settings have not been changed from default.

As you mentioned AI Suite III - any change applied in AI SUite II would be for the OS only, it does not write values from TPU back to UEFI.


----------



## elbeasto

Thanks for the input.

I have it working again now but it didn't work until I reinstalled the AI suite 3 software.
Even still, I couldn't get the multiplier above 35 with the software. I had to go into BIOS again, change it and then with AI installed the setting has stayed.

Very strange...

Does AI suite override Win7 power profiles?

I found that if I run the auto overclock feature then it would change the power profile to High Performance yet the clock speed would still fluctuate as if in Balanced mode.


----------



## [email protected]

I am not sure as I have never used TPU to make serious multiplier ratio changes to my system - just experiments only which is really what it is for (it does not write back to UEFI so you would have to enter the value manually into UEFI anyway).

As for the auto-tuning part, I have not noticed any issues with it post running that result in power profile issues. Sometimes end-users have other tweaks applied to their OS (Samsung magician, or some SSD tweaks) which interfere with things. Or they simply carry an OS install over from a previous chipset which introduces some weird funk into the mix.


----------



## elbeasto

Yes it was very strange and the shop I bought it from didn't want to know about it, so I'm very glad it came good in the end.

Interesting, it actually does change the window 7 power profile in my experience. I have a clean win7 install and while I do use a Samsung SSD, I don't have their magic software installed.

Another AI Suite issue...









Neither EZ Update or USB flashback are actually able to connect and find a new BIOS. USB Flashback just sits there saying "checking, please wait" and Ez Update returns no result either.

I'm still able to manually download and install a new BIOS of course but an auto check feature (that works) would be nice.

Thanks again for your support









EDIT: Wow, I just realised that it was probably RealTemp that was disabling Turbo in Windows! I didn't think it could ever affect CPU clocks. It's a portable unzipped program ffs... :/
But there is a setting 'Disable Turbo' which I unticked.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Please Help.
> 
> My CPU multiplier won't go over 35 at all, except in BIOS, which currently give's me an OC of 4.375GHz with a BLCK freq of 125 (set with XMP).
> If I set it to 36 for an attempt at 4.5GHz CPU-z reports a multiplier of 35 and the same 4.375GHz,
> 
> It's like the BIOS won't accept a multiplier of anything over 35.
> 
> On perhaps a related note, with the multiplier @ 35 turbo becomes disabled and @ 36 it becomes enabled.
> With that said, I have never seen this chip hit turbo speeds, stock or otherwise using bench software or anything else.
> 
> I do all this in BIOS as I find the AI suite III too buggy.
> 
> My specs:
> 
> 5930K
> X99-A
> 16GB corsair dominator 2666
> 980 SLI
> 1250W PSU


X99 Deluxe and similar are completely buggy on 125straps, 125strap is good if you don't OC the CPU, on X99 deluxe family at least.
can you overclock the uncore at 4GHz or more when on 125 straps?
I know that the bios let you set that frequency, but see CPU-Z and see what it has to say.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> X99 Deluxe and similar are completely buggy on 125straps, 125strap is good if you don't OC the CPU, on X99 deluxe family at least.
> can you overclock the uncore at 4GHz or more when on 125 straps?
> I know that the bios let you set that frequency, but see CPU-Z and see what it has to say.


It seems to be working now thanks.

I have a 4.5GHz OC with 125 BLCK and 36 multiplier and 1.32V

but I'm curious as to why the voltage never fluctuates?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> It seems to be working now thanks.
> 
> I have a 4.5GHz OC with 125 BLCK and 36 multiplier and 1.32V
> 
> but I'm curious as to why the voltage never fluctuates?


Is it set with a fixed vcore or offset? The frequency will down-clock when idle (if you have speedstep enabled and windows set to balanced power profile.)
125 strap works absolutely fine.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Is it set with a fixed vcore or offset? The frequency will down-clock when idle (if you have speedstep enabled and windows set to balanced power profile.)
> 125 strap works absolutely fine.


I set it manually and didn't use offset.

Speedstep is enabled and the clock speed fluctuates, just not the CPU voltage.

ta for the help.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I set it manually and didn't use offset.
> 
> Speedstep is enabled and the clock speed fluctuates, just not the CPU voltage.
> 
> ta for the help.


yeah - if you want the voltage to scale with the frequency, switch to strap 100 (x45) and use adaptive vcore with offset or fixed cacheV (adaptive cache does not work well). Just set the total adaptive voltage to be the same as you had with fixed... so like 0.005V offset+1.315V adaptive.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - if you want the voltage to scale with the frequency, switch to strap 100 (x45) and use adaptive vcore with offset or fixed cacheV (adaptive cache does not work well). Just set the total adaptive voltage to be the same as you had with fixed... so like 0.005V offset+1.315V adaptive.


I've run into a serious problem.

Every time I start the PC it reboots before hitting BIOS and then keeps changing to the 2nd XMP profile (BLCK 127).

I've tried flashing the BIOS and uninstalling AI suite but it keeps doing it.

Getting a little worried now... :/


----------



## inedenimadam

voltage tables are set by multiplier, not by final speed (if I remember correctly, having asked the same question previously), so when you start with a base of 125, the voltage to multiplier is way low for final speed. I have an x99-A as well, and agree, the voltage jumpers are a pain, particularly if you have a second GPU installed. The overclock failed feature is unreliable. The good news though, is once you get a stable overclock, you can back the profile up to a thumb drive, so the next time you have to clear CMOS with the battery pull and jumper, you can reload the profile from USB stick (note that this does not work across different BIOS revisions.)

In my experience, the 125 strap is easier to overclock on. But since my PC is always on, and mostly idles, I use the 100 strap. My RAM doesn't require the 125, so its not a huge issue for me.

Edit: I think it sounds like you may have hit the XMP switch by accident. Some RAM requires the 125 strap to run at advertised speed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I've run into a serious problem.
> 
> Every time I start the PC it reboots before hitting BIOS and then keeps changing to the 2nd XMP profile (BLCK 127).
> 
> I've tried flashing the BIOS and uninstalling AI suite but it keeps doing it.
> 
> Getting a little worried now... :/


yeah, that should get you worried. Basically it's a sign that the system is unstable, yo the extent that your bios is doing an auto recover. Clrcmos and load your OC again. Always enter RAM timings manually - aviod XMP.

PS> it would be really helpful; if you filled out rigbuilder (top right of every page) and add your rig to your signature block - How-to link in my sig. Otherwise, no idea what kit you are using.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> v*oltage tables are set by multiplier,* not by final speed (if I remember correctly, having asked the same question previously), so when you start with a base of 125, the voltage to multiplier is way low for final speed. I have an x99-A as well, and agree, the voltage jumpers are a pain, particularly if you have a second GPU installed. The overclock failed feature is unreliable. The good news though, is once you get a stable overclock, you can back the profile up to a thumb drive, so the next time you have to clear CMOS with the battery pull and jumper, you can reload the profile from USB stick (note that this does not work across different BIOS revisions.)
> 
> In my experience, the 125 strap is easier to overclock on. But since my PC is always on, and mostly idles, I use the 100 strap. My RAM doesn't require the 125, so its not a huge issue for me.
> 
> Edit: I think it sounds like you may have hit the XMP switch by accident. Some RAM requires the 125 strap to run at advertised speed.


the VID table is on the cpu - by frequency.


----------



## elbeasto

I've tried clring cmos, I'll try flashing the bios gain.
Beyond that I I have to find an Asus service centre I think..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the VID table is on the cpu - by frequency.


So, if the VID is by frequency, instead of multiplier, why does the 125 strap not work? I thought it was VIDxMultiplier, not VIDxFrequency
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I've tried clring cmos, I'll try flashing the bios gain.
> Beyond that I I have to find an Asus service centre I think..


have you checked the XMP switch?


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So, if the VID is by frequency, instead of multiplier, why does the 125 strap not work? I thought it was VIDxMultiplier, not VIDxFrequency
> have you checked the XMP switch?


Thank you so much, that was indeed the culprit.
I've obviously switched it while clearing the cmos jumper, (another reason to have a button!).

Thanks again for that.









okay - so now back to offset and or adaptive vcore. Can someone point me to some screenies of said settings?

Is it the XMP profiles that keep the vcore static?

I'm using XMP 1 and even though cpu voltage is auto it is static @ 1.276


----------



## taowulf

Man I remember when were were all excited about jumperless BIOS for overclocking...and the switches keep coming back!


----------



## elbeasto

I know right, for a board this expensive without a damn clear CMOS button... My 1155 board had one!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So, if the VID is by frequency, instead of multiplier, why does the 125 strap not work? I thought it was VIDxMultiplier, not VIDxFrequency
> have you checked the XMP switch?


I'm confused.







what do you mean 125 strap does not work?
IDK , I believe it's neither... it's strap x multiplier @ a given Load to provide the "lookup signal" for the VID table?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Thank you so much, that was indeed the culprit.
> I've obviously switched it while clearing the cmos jumper, (another reason to have a button!).
> 
> Thanks again for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay - so now back to offset and or adaptive vcore. Can someone point me to some screenies of said settings?
> 
> Is it the XMP profiles that keep the vcore static?
> 
> I'm using XMP 1 and even though cpu voltage is auto it is static @ 1.276


I wouldn't rely upon the RAM XMP to drive your overclock settings.

hMaybe these can help with adaptive. Different Mobo, but the principals are the same.

46c43m3200adaptive.zip 4363k .zip file

from October 2014.


----------



## elbeasto

nah I'll use 100 x multi and manually set the RAM speed for the new volt settings.

It's just that it's the easiest OC for me to do - XMP.1 x 35 = 4.375GHz with nothing else at all required. A pretty good speed with this chip just for Windows and games use.

Those pics are just what I needed, thanks very much.









EDIT: I got it going at my 4.5GHz with adaptive vcore and it's changing per clock speed in CPU-z.
Thanks again - Temps are lower too with less volts


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you mean to plug an M.2 into the PCIE slot? Haven't see a Woo-hoo yet.
> BTW - I have an M.2 SSD and the Intel 750 running simultaneously... and they play well together.


Actually that is something diffferent entirely. The PCI-E adapter board is to fit an extra (or avoid the vertical M.2 like on the Deluxe) m.2 in the system. It comes with some of the Asus X99 boards.

The Hyper kit is actually an adapter for the Intel 2.5 version of the 750. That drive has a non-standard connector and Intel had to jury rig a connector to go from the M.2 to the drive. Here is the ASUS page on it.

http://rog.asus.com/415802015/asus-gaming-motherboards/intel-750-2-5-inch-ssd-with-nvme-and-asus-hyper-kit/


----------



## litster

Hi. I am still running 1103 BIOS on my X99 Deluxe and everything is fine at 4.3GHz at 1.18V (5960X and 16GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800 DDR4 RAM). Should I upgrade to 1702 BIOS? Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> nah I'll use 100 x multi and manually set the RAM speed for the new volt settings.
> 
> It's just that it's the easiest OC for me to do - XMP.1 x 35 = 4.375GHz with nothing else at all required. A pretty good speed with this chip just for Windows and games use.
> 
> Those pics are just what I needed, thanks very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I got it going at my 4.5GHz with adaptive vcore and it's changing per clock speed in CPU-z.
> Thanks again - Temps are lower too with less volts


you are welcome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Hi. I am still running 1103 BIOS on my X99 Deluxe and everything is fine at 4.3GHz at 1.18V (5960X and 16GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800 DDR4 RAM). Should I upgrade to 1702 BIOS? Thanks.


why flash? it's working fine... unless a new bios addresses some specific issue, problem, adds new features (like NVMe), No don't "upgrade" to the new bios. IMO. I'm still running 1201 on the R5E.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Actually that is something diffferent entirely. The PCI-E adapter board is to fit an extra (or avoid the vertical M.2 like on the Deluxe) m.2 in the system. It comes with some of the Asus X99 boards.
> 
> The Hyper kit is actually an adapter for the Intel 2.5 version of the 750. That drive has a non-standard connector and Intel had to jury rig a connector to go from the M.2 to the drive. Here is the ASUS page on it.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/415802015/asus-gaming-motherboards/intel-750-2-5-inch-ssd-with-nvme-and-asus-hyper-kit/


OKay - I was thinking of the PCIE adapter, which sounds lie what Scone was looking for?


----------



## L36

Hey guys, I have a strange issue. When the computer is on, even at idle and stock setting I have a buzzing/high pitched like sound coming from the motherboard CPU VRMs. The buzzing does change with CPU load to a more buzzing like sound and is present even when CPU is at stock clocks. Though its not that audible, you'd have to take the rear case panel to hear anything. Should I worry? Not experiencing any issues.


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why flash? it's working fine... unless a new bios addresses some specific issue, problem, adds new features (like NVMe), No don't "upgrade" to the new bios. IMO. I'm still running 1201 on the R5E.


Thanks Jpmboy!!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> nah I'll use 100 x multi and manually set the RAM speed for the new volt settings.
> 
> It's just that it's the easiest OC for me to do - XMP.1 x 35 = 4.375GHz with nothing else at all required. A pretty good speed with this chip just for Windows and games use.
> 
> Those pics are just what I needed, thanks very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I got it going at my 4.5GHz with adaptive vcore and it's changing per clock speed in CPU-z.
> Thanks again - Temps are lower too with less volts


Even if you use the XMP option the memory timings will not move - you don't have to set them manually. Just some misconceptions around due to the issue you had with accidentally using the XMP button.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a strange issue. When the computer is on, even at idle and stock setting I have a buzzing/high pitched like sound coming from the motherboard CPU VRMs. The buzzing does change with CPU load to a more buzzing like sound and is present even when CPU is at stock clocks. Though its not that audible, you'd have to take the rear case panel to hear anything. Should I worry? Not experiencing any issues.


Nothing to worry about. It's mechanical resonance as current passes through the inductors.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Even if you use the XMP option the memory timings will not move - you don't have to set them manually. Just some misconceptions around due to the issue you had with accidentally using the XMP button.


Is it possible to use an XMP profile with adaptive cpu voltage?
I can't get it to boot when I try this.


----------



## [email protected]

Probably a setup issue on your side or a CPU that isn't comfortable with 2666 memory speeds on the 100 strap.

2666, 2800 and 3000 DRAM speeds on the 100 strap can need significant system agent voltage tuning and a good processor sample to run stable - this also assumes the user is setting things up properly of course.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Is it possible to use an XMP profile with adaptive cpu voltage?
> I can't get it to boot when I try this.


have a look at these.

44c40m2666c13.zip 3205k .zip file


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Probably a setup issue on your side or a CPU that isn't comfortable with 2666 memory speeds on the 100 strap.
> 
> 2666, 2800 and 3000 DRAM speeds on the 100 strap can need significant system agent voltage tuning and a god processor sample to run stable - this also assumes the user is setting things up properly of course.


but the xmp profile sets the strap to 125 no?

I had my RAM running at 2666 with an OC of 100 and x45 with no XMP profile but it wasn't very stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> have a look at these.
> 
> 44c40m2666c13.zip 3205k .zip file


thanks, I'll have a look see.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> but the xmp profile sets the strap to 125 no?


Of course it does, but what's stopping you from applying XMP and then setting the strap to 100 yourself?

How did you arrive at a CPU frequency of 4.5GHz with the DRAM speed of 2666? Did you clock the CPU in small steps or simply enter 4.5GHz with 2666? If you did apply both without evaluating the processor gradually, you probably have no idea why it was not stable.

Now, if you were stable on the 125 Strap with XMP and a 4.5GHz speed and the same voltages are not stable on the 100 strap, then roll back to what I said earlier about some CPUs not liking 2666 at 100 BCLK.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Is it possible to use an XMP profile with adaptive cpu voltage?
> I can't get it to boot when I try this.


Hello

The 2666MHZ divider is the most difficult divider to properly tune using the 100 strap. Majority of users would do well not to attempt this configuration.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> thanks, I'll have a look see.


Ignore the Maximum 42X Cache ratio in those screenshots - you are better off leaving that on Auto until you can get the CPU cores and memory stable.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Of course it does, but what's stopping you from applying XMP and then setting the strap to 100 yourself?
> 
> How did you arrive at a CPU frequency of 4.5GHz with the DRAM speed of 2666? Did you clock the CPU in small steps or simply enter 4.5GHz with 2666? If you did apply both without evaluating the processor gradually, you probably have no idea why it was not stable.
> 
> Now, if you were stable on the 125 Strap with XMP and a 4.5GHz speed and the same voltages are not stable on the 100 strap, then roll back to what I said earlier about some CPUs not liking 2666 at 100 BCLK.


If I use and XMP profile 125 x36 2666 and set a manual voltage of 1.315 it works fine but if I use an adaptive voltage setting of 0.15 and 1.3 it doesn't boot.

BLCK 100 and 2666Mhz isn't being used and I'm hearing you that it doesn't work well with BCLK of 100 but I'm not trying to use 100, I'm trying ot use the XMP settings of 125 and RAM 2666 setting the multi to 36 manually and the voltage to 1.315 manually.

The problem is that I can't use the same voltage in adaptive mode.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> BLCK 100 and 2666Mhz isn't being used and I'm hearing you that it doesn't work well with BCLK of 100 but I'm not trying to use 100, I'm trying ot use the XMP settings of 125 and RAM 2666 setting the multi to 36 manually and the voltage to 1.315 manually.
> 
> The problem is that I can't use the same voltage in adaptive mode.


You should not be using adaptive voltage on the 125 strap.


----------



## elbeasto

Okay thanks, so there's no way to use an adaptive voltage with an xmp profile.
XMP forces the CPU voltage to be static at it's highest value.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Okay thanks, so there's no way to use an adaptive voltage with an xmp profile.
> XMP forces the CPU voltage to be static at it's highest value.


That isn't quite correct as a statement for all cases. It isn't possible to use the 125 strap with adaptive voltage. Some CPUs can run the 100 strap just fine (with XMP applied and the user setting 100 strap).

The confusion in this thread was created when you chose to ignore the settings JPM asked you to try with the 100 strap and the fact that he did state adaptive needs the 100 strap to work.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Okay thanks, so there's no way to use an adaptive voltage with an xmp profile.
> XMP forces the CPU voltage to be static at it's highest value.


Hello

Not if the XMP profile uses a strap other than 100. The 100 strap is the only strap where all the requirements are met for the use of adaptive mode.


----------



## elbeasto

Thanks guys, I've kind of figured that out now after tinkering with it a bit more.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Okay thanks, so there's no way to use an adaptive voltage with an xmp profile.
> XMP forces the CPU voltage to be static at it's highest value.


I'm setting the XMP option then changing the settings. Check my sig- I'm running 100 strap with adaptive CPU voltage @ 4.6 GHz stable as my 24x7 settings. I do have a different CPU.

I'm on the latest bios which I found helped my on-the-edge OC stability. But I did have to fine tune SA voltage to the 1 millivolt for the best stability. 4.5GHz will be less finicky. You'll get it


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm setting the XMP option then changing the settings. Check my sig- I'm running 100 strap with adaptive CPU voltage @ 4.6 GHz stable as my 24x7 settings. I do have a different CPU.
> 
> I'm on the latest bios which I found helped my on-the-edge OC stability. But I did have to fine tune SA voltage to the 1 millivolt for the best stability. 4.5GHz will be less finicky. You'll get it


Thanks mate, i'll give it a try.









EDIT: I've actually just gone for offset which gives the same desired result of a non static vcore and works with XMP profiles. Nice.
So far it's fine with XMP and 125 x36 and vcore offset 0.3. This gives me a higher vcore than my manual setting for this speed but I think it's worth it to not have it at max all the time.


----------



## Silent Scone

I think it's the way you were looking at it. An XMP profile is basically that and that alone, a profile. It uses unallocated space on the module to programme a quick and easy profile for you to load up the timings at which the manufacturer has binned them at along with number of DIMMs, binned DRAM volts and occasionally subsequent timings

With DDR4 kits the strap assigned to the XMP will be whatever strap the kit was tested on and / or binned on. As Raja says, there isn't any reason why you cannot change the strap yourself and tune accordingly.

It's just made somewhat slightly more confusing because of the way certain frequencies don't take to particular straps in the case of X99 and how cantankerous VCCSA can be on this platform - so more intervention is required than say on X79, in which an XMP profile may have as much as 1.3v VCCSA applied (this is a huge amount), purely to cover worst case scenarios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ignore the Maximum 42X Cache ratio in those screenshots - you are better off leaving that on Auto until you can get the CPU cores and memory stable.


Ah - oops, sorry. The screenie pack was mislabeled.









And they are quite old. I should drop a set of new ones next time I load 44/40. Been running 125 strap for several months now. Driven by 3333 ram.


----------



## Silent Scone

tsk tsk


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ah - oops, sorry. The screenie pack was mislabeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are quite old. I should drop a set of new ones next time I load 44/40. Been running 125 strap for several months now. Driven by 3333 ram.


The humanity!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> tsk tsk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> The humanity!!


thoroughly SHAMED.









making amends:

44c42m2666Adaptive.zip 3448k .zip file

RVE Bios 1201


----------



## Silent Scone

No, no. That ship has sailed. To the wall of shame.

x


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ah - oops, sorry. The screenie pack was mislabeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are quite old. I should drop a set of new ones next time I load 44/40. Been running 125 strap for several months now. Driven by 3333 ram.


No need to apologize, you were trying to help. The user was quite confused, so it was the right way to show him. I just wanted to make sure we took out any further variables.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, no. That ship has sailed. *To the wall of shame*.
> 
> x


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No need to apologize, you were trying to help. The user was quite confused, so it was the right way to show him. I just wanted to make sure we took out any further variables.


lol - the guys in one of my MedChem labs had a 'Stone of Shame". It was painted white and weighed probably 20 lbs. When/if someone did something stupid, like tried to vacuum distill ether, dropped a week's worth of work on the floor, or broke an NMR tube in the magnet probe The Stone would show up on their office desk... and remained there until someone else earned it's presence.
I own the stone!


----------



## djgar

OK, you've been stoned.

I've been stoned - lots of times







. But that was a long, long time ago in a galaxy far away ...

Don't worry Raja. We're having almost as much fun as Jmpboy is


----------



## Silent Scone

Wall or stones of shame are how people remember not to repeat mistakes







. We used to have one years ago back when I was reflowing laptops (when there was actual money in repairs)


----------



## subarooster

So Gigabyte makes a big deal about their X99 motherboards having gold plated CPU and PCIE and RAM etc pins they even discuss the thickness of the platting.

Are the pins on ASUS X99 boards gold plated and if so how much?


----------



## [email protected]

I dont know - and I dont care enough to ask, sorry.


----------



## taowulf

Gold plating is so overblown. other than a very thin layer to prevent oxidation on the contacts, it is pointless advertising that you use more than brand X. it is not as conductive as copper, but more conductive than aluminum.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I dont know - and I dont care enough to ask, sorry.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subarooster*
> 
> So Gigabyte makes a big deal about their X99 motherboards having gold plated CPU and PCIE and RAM etc pins they even discuss the thickness of the platting.
> 
> Are the pins on ASUS X99 boards gold plated and if so how much?


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Gold plating is so overblown. other than a very thin layer to prevent oxidation on the contacts, it is pointless advertising that you use more than brand X. it is not as conductive as copper, but more conductive than aluminum.


^This^

+1


----------



## Jpmboy

hey guys - in the r5e bios, 'Asus Multicore Enhancement".... is there an explanation somewhere of exactly what this does?


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey guys - in the r5e bios, 'Asus Multicore Enhancement".... is there an explanation somewhere of exactly what this does?


My understanding is that it overrides CPU spec and forces maximum turbo frequency under any load for all cores. Found that in another thread. Sorry, I don't have a manual excerpt to point you to.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey guys - in the r5e bios, 'Asus Multicore Enhancement".... is there an explanation somewhere of exactly what this does?


Hello

Asus Multicore Enhancement overrides Intel's turbo rules. It is what allows all cores to be overclocked regardless of the amount of loading the CPU sees.


----------



## [email protected]

The multicore enahance setting is of use at stock processor core frequency only.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The multicore enahance setting is of use at stock processor core frequency only.


To clarify, does that mean it forces maximum core frequency per Intel specifications regardless of load - in other words it disables idle states?


----------



## [email protected]

It means that all cores will be at the Turbo frequency when the processor goes into load state instead of a single core as per Intel default Turbo policy. This has no bearing on EIST or C states working - they work "as normal" with the Multicore enhance option disabled or enabled.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It means that all cores will be at the Turbo frequency when the processor goes into load state instead of a single core as per Intel default Turbo policy. This has no bearing on EIST or C states working - they work "as normal" with the Multicore enhance option disabled or enabled.


Gotcha


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*


LOL! Just what I needed after scampering through the IKEA maze for an hour


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> My understanding is that it overrides CPU spec and forces maximum turbo frequency under any load for all cores. Found that in another thread. Sorry, I don't have a manual excerpt to point you to.


tx. The manual for the r5e was rather "pithy" on this topic unless I missed a more detailed description.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Asus Multicore Enhancement overrides Intel's turbo rules. It is what allows all cores to be overclocked regardless of the amount of loading the CPU sees.


thanks Praz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The multicore enahance setting is of use *at stock processor core frequency only*.


Ah - that's why I saw no effect...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It means that all cores will be at the Turbo frequency when the processor goes into load state instead of a single core as per Intel default Turbo policy. This has no bearing on EIST or C states working - they work "as normal" with the Multicore enhance option disabled or enabled.


Thanks Guys. So, If I understand, when left set to Auto while overclocking (synched cores) it would be disabled/inactive.


----------



## Nihaan

Hello

I got a refund for my cpu and decided to go with 5960X this time. I want to ask a few questions.

I didnt overclock my new cpu manually yet and but i tried asus software to auto overclock it. It managed to get 4.6 ghz i guess when i start overclocking manually i can expect something similar from it.

My question is about ram speed. They are able to run at 2800 and 3000 but when i oc my system with asus software they stuck at 2133 or 2400.

When i change ram speed from XMP profile to activate 2800 or 3000, bclk goes up to 127.5 or 125 and it removes the overclocking settings and cpu goes back to default. Is there a trick to make it work without losing oc settings ?

Also does ASus software writes these oc values to bios at the end of the process ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> When i change ram speed from XMP profile to activate 2800 or 3000, bclk goes up to 127.5 or 125 and it removes the overclocking settings and cpu goes back to default.


Hello

Once you set XMP and reboot you will need to reenter your non-memory overclock settings.


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Once you set XMP and reboot you will need to reenter your non-memory overclock settings.


Hello

Thank you for the reply.

All i want is to be able to use my memory at its original speed but at the same time i dont want to lose oc settings that Asus 5 way optimization applies.

I changed it to XMP and ran Asus 5 way Optimization again but it seems like during restart, it resets memory speeds back to default.

If i ignore XMP and enter values manually for 2800 or 3000 mhz would it reset the rest of the settings ? I'm really not sure how does Asus 5 way optimization works. IF those values are on bios or not. Because when i go to voltage menu i see most of the stuff at auto. How does it actually works ? Can someone explain it to me please ?


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thoroughly SHAMED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> making amends:
> 
> 44c42m2666Adaptive.zip 3448k .zip file
> 
> RVE Bios 1201


Using offset now instead of adaptive.

XMP 2666Mhz, 125, x36, CPU offset 0.27, and System agent 0.160

Dunno how stable it really is yet.


----------



## yoyo711

How come NO X99 ASUS SABERTOOTH Support Thread


----------



## [email protected]

This is the "official" ASUS X99 support thread for all ASUS X99 boards - no additional thread needed for the SBT from my perspective. I'd rather keep things in one place so I don't have to check multiple threads every day. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks Guys. So, If I understand, when left set to Auto while overclocking (synched cores) it would be disabled/inactive.


With the CPU OC'd the position of the MCE setting is for all intents irrelevant because the Turbo rules are overridden at that point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> All i want is to be able to use my memory at its original speed but at the same time i dont want to lose oc settings that Asus 5 way optimization applies.
> 
> I changed it to XMP and ran Asus 5 way Optimization again but it seems like during restart, it resets memory speeds back to default.
> 
> If i ignore XMP and enter values manually for 2800 or 3000 mhz would it reset the rest of the settings ? I'm really not sure how does Asus 5 way optimization works. IF those values are on bios or not. Because when i go to voltage menu i see most of the stuff at auto. How does it actually works ? Can someone explain it to me please ?


The best way to go about this is to set your ram timings and speed manually on the correct strap/bclk for that frequency. Say you want to run your 5960X at 4500 with the ram at 3000. enter bios, load the XMP for 3000 (will be strap 125 - right?) Set the Dram Voltage to the proper value on both channels (likely 1.35V) Set the multiplier to 36 and adjust the voltages accordingly. What core voltage was 5-way setting for 4600?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Using offset now instead of adaptive.
> 
> XMP 2666Mhz, 125, x36, CPU offset 0.27, and System agent 0.160
> 
> Dunno how stable it really is yet.











Cool - offset works on 125 strap, adaptive on strap 100.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> With the CPU OC'd the position of the MCE setting is for all intents irrelevant because the Turbo rules are overridden at that point.


Cool - got it. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Cool - offset works on 125 strap, adaptive on strap 100.


Thanks for everyone's help & patience


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The best way to go about this is to set your ram timings and speed manually on the correct strap/bclk for that frequency. Say you want to run your 5960X at 4500 with the ram at 3000. enter bios, load the XMP for 3000 (will be strap 125 - right?) Set the Dram Voltage to the proper value on both channels (likely 1.35V) Set the multiplier to 36 and adjust the voltages accordingly. What core voltage was 5-way setting for 4600?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool - offset works on 125 strap, adaptive on strap 100.
> Cool - got it. Thanks for the clarification.


Max voltage was 1.375 but it is too high for my cooler atm so i ran 5 way optimizations a few more times, i picked max voltage as 1300 now it is at 4.5 ghz.

I actually tried to do that but i guess i need to do some other settings aswell because voltage was fixed and it didnt drop during idle.


----------



## Silent Scone

5 Way is a bit of a lottery, I've seen some people get O.K success from using it. It's not something I would personally entertain if you've taken the steps to come here and ask questions. We'll put you right


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Max voltage was 1.375 but it is too high for my cooler atm so i ran 5 way optimizations a few more times, i picked *max voltage as 1300* now it is at 4.5 ghz.
> 
> I actually tried to do that but i guess i need to do some other settings aswell *because voltage was fixed and it didnt drop during idle.
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


THe voltage is not lowering probably because you are on strap 125. (assuming you have speedstep enabled and windows power settings on "Balanced"). If that is how you want it to work... use strap 100 and adaptive voltage control
Okay - so 1.3V is the limit. You should read Raja's guide in post 1 of this thread. THEN, find how far the chip can go at a fixed lower voltage - like 1.2V (enable Full Manual for now) vcore, input voltage ~ 1.9V leave ram and everything else on auto (ram will run 2133). Then set multiplier to 40.. does it load windows? If yes, back to bios and continue increasing the multiplier one notch at a time until it fails to boot in to windows. Now you have an idea of what the chip can do at 1.2V. You could just as easily do the same at 1.3V. Once you have that value - you have a base to work from when setting Adaptive voltage control.

Ram at 2800 and 3000 will "require" (more like you'll want to use) 125 strap with 127.3 BCLK and 125 bclk respectively (fixed or offset vcore only). I would bet that the ram kit will do 3200 on strap 100 (it seems to be a swseetspot). Try 100 and see if it meets your needs.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 5 Way is a bit of a lottery, I've seen some people get O.K success from using it. It's not something I would personally entertain if you've taken the steps to come here and ask questions. We'll put you right


Lol - hopefully.


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THe voltage is not lowering probably because yoiu are on strap 125. (assuming you have speedstep enabled and windows power settings on "Balanced"). If that is how you wnat iot to work... use strap 100 and adaptive voltage control
> Okay - so 1.3V is the limit. You should read Raja's guide in post 1 of this thread. THEN, find how far the chip can go at a fixed lower voltage - like 1.2V (enable Full Manual for now) vcore, input voltage ~ 1.9V leave ram and everything else on auto (ram will run 2133). Then set multiplier to 40.. does it load windows? If yes, back to bios and continue increasing the multiplier one notch at a time until it faols to boot in to windows. Now you have an idea of what the chip can do at 1.2V. You could just as easily do the same at 1.3V. Once you have thiat value - you have a base to work from when setting Adaptive voltage control.
> 
> Ram at 2800 and 3000 will "require" (more like you'll want to use) 125 strap with 127.3 BCLK and 125 bclk respectively (fixed or offset vcore only). I would bet that the ram kit will do 3200 on strap 100 (it seems to be a swseetspot). Try 100 and see if it meets your needs.


Thank you so much for the reply Jpmboy

Actually its my bad that i didnt make it clear. When i use Asus 5 way to auto overclock it, it actually drops voltage during idle but as soon as i activate XMP and enter voltage values there, voltage becomes fixed so i guess i need to use offset or adaptive to make it go down during idle.

As soon as my shift is over i will do that and reply back.

Why is it that ram doesnt work with BCLK 100 at 2800 or 3000 mhz ? Also you said that it might work at 3200 on bclk 100, how come ? Why doesnt same logic applies to 3000 mhz or 2800, why does bclk goes up to 125-137.5

Since there isnt a 3200mhz xmp profile there What exactly do i need to change to activate 3200 mhz ? Will i bump ram voltage ? Will i touch ram timers ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 5 Way is a bit of a lottery, I've seen some people get O.K success from using it. It's not something I would personally entertain if you've taken the steps to come here and ask questions. We'll put you right


I think the issue is more people not using the advanced menu of 5-Way properly to overcome processor limitations - it works pretty well. the manual in the first post describes how to use it fairly well.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I think the issue is more people not using the advanced menu of 5-Way properly to overcome processor limitations - it works pretty well. the manual in the first post describes how to use it fairly well.


People not using things properly? Poppycock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Thank you so much for the reply Jpmboy
> 
> Actually its my bad that i didnt make it clear. When i use Asus 5 way to auto overclock it, it actually drops voltage during idle but as soon as i activate XMP and enter voltage values there, voltage becomes fixed so i guess i need to use offset or adaptive to make it go down during idle.
> 
> As soon as my shift is over i will do that and reply back.
> 
> Why is it that ram doesnt work with BCLK 100 at 2800 or 3000 mhz ? Also you said that it might work at 3200 on bclk 100, how come ? Why doesnt same logic applies to 3000 mhz or 2800, why does bclk goes up to 125-137.5
> 
> Since there isnt a 3200mhz xmp profile there What exactly do i need to change to activate 3200 mhz ? Will i bump ram voltage ? Will i touch ram timers ?


lol - that's a lot of questions. regarding memory frequencies and straps/bclk... the short answer is memory dividers and there are much more knowledgeable folks here that can answer that question. For 3200, you enter the ram frequency and timings manually. So with a working cpu freq and voltage (what works from the post above), on strap 100, select 3200 as the ram speed in bios, in the memory submenu enter loose timings to start.. like 16-18-18-44 (start with 2T) and the rest on auto/default. NOw back on the Ext Tweaker main page, scroll down to the two dram voltage fields and enter 1.375-1.385V in each. (this dram voltage is fine). You can use as much as 1.4V but it shouldn't be necessary. With this cheapo ADATA kit I have, I boot with 1.425V and have 'Eventual Dram Voltage" at 1.385V for everything from 2666c12 thru 3333c16.


----------



## elbeasto

I'm still getting the occasional "bd" post on startup. Is this because of RAM voltage?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I'm still getting the occasional "bd" post on startup. Is this because of RAM voltage?


Probably...or VSA. First try phasing the ram using Eventual Dram V in the timings submenu 9I think the 99-A has this). As an example, see the post above you'sr for using boot and Eventual voltage settings.

Post bios screenshots of your settings so we can take a look.


----------



## sblantipodi

half a year passed since the previous release of the X99 Deluxe, after a lot of BIOS update my motherboard still not support Uncore overclock while on 125 strap.
the uncore is locked at 2.8GHz, no matter what I select in BIOS.
on 100 strap no problem.


----------



## C3321J6

Yesterday was 80 degrees outside and the VRM on x99 pro was too hot for me especially with the problems with the deluxe VRM burning up before.
Was playing some BF4 on 64 player server and VRM was hitting 67c. This is with RAD fan just above it so put spot cooler fan still hitting 60c i know VRM can take heat but little too much for me my vcore is 1.33v with 5960x no telling how temps will be when summertime when its 90 plus.
The room has AC but still.

Im thinking of getting EK MOSFET Block to add to my loop. Spot cooler just looks out of place and doesn't look nice and who knows how well it will work in summer.

Anyone using one of these and how well it working?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Yesterday was 80 degrees outside and the VRM on x99 pro was too hot for me especially with the problems with the deluxe VRM burning up before.
> Was playing some BF4 on 64 player server and VRM was hitting 67c. This is with RAD fan just above it so put spot cooler fan still hitting 60c i know VRM can take heat but little too much for me my vcore is 1.33v with 5960x no telling how temps will be when summertime when its 90 plus.
> The room has AC but still.
> 
> Im thinking of getting EK MOSFET Block to add to my loop. Spot cooler just looks out of place and doesn't look nice and who knows how well it will work in summer.
> 
> Anyone using one of these and how well it working?


Mofset blocks are fairly overkill and dump a lot of heat into the loop. You'll knock 15c off of that temperature by having active cooling directly onto the VRM. The reported failure by TechReport had absolutely nothing to do with heat.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Probably...or VSA. First try phasing the ram using Eventual Dram V in the timings submenu 9I think the 99-A has this). As an example, see the post above you'sr for using boot and Eventual voltage settings.
> 
> Post bios screenshots of your settings so we can take a look.


Some BIOS screens.
I've since changed the DRAM voltage to 1.2v though.

X99-A.zip 799k .zip file


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*


I am using that block. VRMs, with everything overclocked, would easily reach 70-75C. Same overclock, with that block, and the VRMs are in the low 40s under load. The way my case is set up, I have almost zero airflow over that section of the motherboard, so your mileage may vary based on your overclock and case set up, but I saw a solid 30C decrease in VRM temps. Did it help me achieve a higher overclock? No. Do I feel better knowing that my board cant cook eggs? Yes. My loop has enough volume that adding it to the loop made no noticable change in water temps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Some BIOS screens.
> I've since changed the DRAM voltage to 1.2v though.
> 
> X99-A.zip 799k .zip file


thanks. Basically you are running XMP. That's fine, but with 4500 need to see External Digi+ power and internal power settings.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am using that block. VRMs, with everything overclocked, would easily reach 70-75C. Same overclock, with that block, and the VRMs are in the low 40s under load. The way my case is set up, I have almost zero airflow over that section of the motherboard, so your mileage may vary based on your overclock and case set up, but I saw a solid 30C decrease in VRM temps. Did it help me achieve a higher overclock? No. Do I feel better knowing that my board cant cook eggs? Yes. My loop has enough volume that adding it to the loop made no noticable change in water temps.


Overclock in my sig with active airflow, never see over 45c underload.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am using that block. VRMs, with everything overclocked, would easily reach 70-75C. Same overclock, with that block, and the VRMs are in the low 40s under load. The way my case is set up, I have almost zero airflow over that section of the motherboard, so your mileage may vary based on your overclock and case set up, but I saw a solid 30C decrease in VRM temps. Did it help me achieve a higher overclock? No. Do I feel better knowing that my board cant cook eggs? Yes. My loop has enough volume that adding it to the loop made no noticable change in water temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock in my sig with active airflow, never see over 45c underload.
Click to expand...

Cant say I would have water cooled mine either if they stayed that cool under load. I am using a horizontally imposed case with the window next to the VRMs, there is not a place to mount a fan pointed at them, so they got warm. Water cooling was a good option for me, but might not be for everybody.


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Overclock in my sig with active airflow, never see over 45c underload.


I doubt it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> I doubt it


I don't
Air cooled temps at 4600. VRMs max is 41C


----------



## Praz

Hello

I would consider VRM temps in the 45C to 55C range normal for full load with a properly laid out case.


----------



## VSG

Yeah I wouldn't worry about those temps. If one wants, even a small fan over the heatsink can help tremendously.


----------



## djgar

Under stress while testing mine goes up to 61c - 63c. I have a 140 fan hovering over the VRM / dimm section, but I do have a big case with many fans. And as always, every build has its peculiarities. I'm just glad I don't really need my VRM water cooled.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Overclock in my sig with active airflow, never see over 45c underload.


you have a X99-Deluxe though. that has a heatpipe going from the VRM block to the other block next to the back IO. the X99 pro does not have that. its just the block on the vrm's.

i was just about to make a post about this ek block. im very tempted in buying one. its only 45 bucks, during gaming with 80*F inside my apt, vrm's were hitting 71C during handbrake and Ripbot264 video encoding. (was also gaming in the background so the ambient temps from my air cooled 980 classy was probably not helping. right now, i just installed my window AC in my apt so my apt wont be going over 72F anymore but still hitting 60C or so on heavy load :/

cpu is @ 4.3ghz @ 1.22V (watercooled)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I would consider VRM temps in the 45C to 55C range normal for full load with a properly laid out case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> I doubt it


I don't live in Spain, the weather is not as delightful. That is in a full radiator 900D with the inclusion of three GPU with an active fan positioned over the memory and VRM area.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> you have a X99-Deluxe though. that has a heatpipe going from the VRM block to the other block next to the back IO. the X99 pro does not have that. its just the block on the vrm's.


I can't really comment in that case as I've only used the Deluxe at this stage


----------



## [email protected]

I would not worry about 60C.


----------



## Silent Scone

Next person to mention the Techreport failure gets a slap as well, had little to do with VRM cooling. Mofsets whether it be on a mainboard or a GPU get hot very quickly in any instance. They're most likely O.K for a sizeable amount more than that. If it weren't for the fact that the VRM does run modestly cool on these boards all things considered, I wouldn't blink twice at 60-70c.

Which is why I'd never really tell anyone to add the VRM into their loop. It's a sizeable amount of heat to add into your loop especially when working with high ambient temps, for no performance gain other than small piece of mind and aesthetic looks. That increase in temperature then gets passed on to working components which will give you nothing if not a small performance loss.

So for all the efforts of un-plumbing, making sure the block is not warping the PCB, leak testing and then looking at the decrease in temperature, you've potentially lost factional performance.

When you could have taken the dog for a walk down to Misco and bought one of these with the change in your pocket.



Although I do love the EK RVE Monoblocks, very good looking piece of kit


----------



## [email protected]

I like the EK guys too - they are a cool bunch. The only issue I have with such blocks is the QC can be off at times (hole tapping specifically).


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.overclock.net/t/1553344/insight-look-into-ekwb-factory/0_50

Hole tapping specifically?

....

No... must resist, too easy lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Just look at this every time you struggle to contain it


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks, that worked. I'm all tapped out. *snigger*

Terrible. Back to work


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I like the EK guys too - they are a cool bunch. The only issue I have with such blocks is the QC can be off at times (hole tapping specifically).


Quoted for truth!



My VRM block however, was flawless.


----------



## [email protected]

They have a support section on the ROG forum now - if you get anything like that from them on one of our boards, pop them a message in there. They should put it right.


----------



## valkyrie743

Raja

At what temp should I start to worry for the vrm?


----------



## [email protected]

80C+ I reckon.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 80C+ I reckon.


Awesome thanks !! Well saved me 50 bucks on a block lol. Going to get myself some new fans!! Or maybe a block for my video card. Unless that 980 ti comes out soon lol


----------



## valkyrie743

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-mosfet-asus-x99-nickel.html

i just noticed in the ek configurator that the x99 pro has no block for the VRM just the deluxe. anyone here that has the vrm block and it fit the deluxe? is the board layout around the VRM the same as the deluxe? being that its only 45 bucks, I'm going to just buy one unless it wont fit.


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 80C+ I reckon.


Oh noes







I already placed my order, damn.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-mosfet-asus-x99-nickel.html
> 
> i just noticed in the ek configurator that the x99 pro has no block for the VRM just the deluxe. anyone here that has the vrm block and it fit the deluxe? is the board layout around the VRM the same as the deluxe? being that its only 45 bucks, I'm going to just buy one unless it wont fit.


Looking at the boards the pro seems to have the same design as the -A, and is different to the deluxe.. I don't think it will fit. EK seems to agree.

I looked at getting the -A or the pro but I want to use a mosfet waterblock.. deluxe seemed to be the only asus board that is normal atx sized that has a mosfet block available but it costs 50% more than the -A here. In the end my best option was to get the MSI X99S SLI Krait Edition as that also has a block available and is the same price as the -A here.


----------



## [email protected]

No worries too late. Main thing with these blocks is to make sure the board isnt warping - dont be enticed to change out the thermal pad and over-torque the block at the expense of pulling on the PCB. That's what leads to VRM or board failure.


----------



## Silent Scone

Which a few people have done and it's honestly looked ridiculous how much pressure it puts on the board.

No fingers pointed. Although a wall of shame would benefit everyone


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah, these things are compounded by "thermal junkies" . They'll change out the pads for a few degrees thinking they are doing something fantastic - totally ignoring what makes mechanical sense.


----------



## VSG

Speaking of totally ignoring what makes mechanical sense, the heatpipe on my RVE cracked near the curvature on the journey from the top to the heatsink over the VRMs randomly last afternoon. I thought I felt some tension between us after I got the EK and BP kits, maybe even some jealousy but I did not know it was so heartbroken to commit suicide. Oh well!


----------



## djgar

It probably downloaded "Her" and got emotionally disturbed ...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> It probably downloaded "Her" and got emotionally disturbed ...


A closer examination revealed that cracks had formed in that seemingly tough exterior in other places also. Never let a stoic exterior fool you- underneath is just soft metal that is prone to feelings and stress.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Speaking of totally ignoring what makes mechanical sense, the heatpipe on my RVE cracked near the curvature on the journey from the top to the heatsink over the VRMs randomly last afternoon. I thought I felt some tension between us after I got the EK and BP kits, maybe even some jealousy but I did not know it was so heartbroken to commit suicide. Oh well!


must have been an assisted suicide.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> must have been an assisted suicide.


I have my eyes on these suspects:







Pretending to be hating each other in real life gave them a nice cover too!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-mosfet-asus-x99-nickel.html
> 
> i just noticed in the ek configurator that the x99 pro has no block for the VRM just the deluxe. anyone here that has the vrm block and it fit the deluxe? is the board layout around the VRM the same as the deluxe? being that its only 45 bucks, I'm going to just buy one unless it wont fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the boards the pro seems to have the same design as the -A, and is different to the deluxe.. I don't think it will fit. EK seems to agree.
> 
> I looked at getting the -A or the pro but I want to use a mosfet waterblock.. deluxe seemed to be the only asus board that is normal atx sized that has a mosfet block available but it costs 50% more than the -A here. In the end my best option was to get the MSI X99S SLI Krait Edition as that also has a block available and is the same price as the -A here.
Click to expand...

I am using the -deluxe VRM block on the -A. IT DOES NOT FIT WITHOUT BEING MODIFIED. It is too wide, and must be narrowed. The ASUS boards have the OC socket, I think the Giga boards too, otherwise your cache overclocking may be limited significantly. I can honestly say that I will likely never own another MSI board again, their GPUs are alright, but the BIOS(es) they put out have been a mess for me.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am using the -deluxe VRM block on the -A. IT DOES NOT FIT WITHOUT BEING MODIFIED. It is too wide, and must be narrowed. The ASUS boards have the OC socket, I think the Giga boards too, otherwise your cache overclocking may be limited significantly. I can honestly say that I will likely never own another MSI board again, their GPUs are alright, but the BIOS(es) they put out have been a mess for me.


what did you have to do to get it to fit? did you have to sand off a part or go heavy duty and cut parts of the ends off?

also got this tweet back from EKWB so yeah







double confirmed its only for deluxe boards









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598018972609544192
if its not hard to mod to fit i may buy it. what did you do to get it to fit?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am using the -deluxe VRM block on the -A. IT DOES NOT FIT WITHOUT BEING MODIFIED. It is too wide, and must be narrowed. The ASUS boards have the OC socket, I think the Giga boards too, otherwise your cache overclocking may be limited significantly. I can honestly say that I will likely never own another MSI board again, their GPUs are alright, but the BIOS(es) they put out have been a mess for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did you have to do to get it to fit? did you have to sand off a part or go heavy duty and cut parts of the ends off?
> 
> also got this tweet back from EKWB so yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double confirmed its only for deluxe boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598018972609544192
> if its not hard to mod to fit i may buy it. what did you do to get it to fit?
Click to expand...

1.Take block apart
2.Bench sander to the cpu side of the metal plate.
3.Made a jig (notched a board) to secure the top, and sent it through a bench planer.
3.whet sanded it back to shiny again.
4.clean and reassemble.

Not the most elegant solution. I am a woodworker, I am not sett up to handle these materials. There was someone offering to help me out locally, but it was going to cost me as much as the block, and I am hard headed. It does work though, and it took my VRMs from 75ish to low 40s. I have terrible airflow over that section of the board.

Also, a minor note: The base is plated, so when you remove material from the base, the copper becomes exposed. But, if you only modify the base on the CPU side, it will be hidden from sight.


----------



## valkyrie743

did you have to cut the metal part of the block or just the top? any pictures of before and after or while you were doign it?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> did you have to cut the metal part of the block or just the top? any pictures of before and after or while you were doign it?


Yes, the metal base has to be reduced too (took 5 mins on the bench sander), and no







I did not think about taking pictures.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes, the metal base has to be reduced too (took 5 mins on the bench sander), and no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not think about taking pictures.


I always love it when other people expect you to take pictures during an annoyingly convoluted process so they can benefit from your additional misery














.

Not that people here are doing this, of course







.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes, the metal base has to be reduced too (took 5 mins on the bench sander), and no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not think about taking pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I always love it when other people expect you to take pictures during an annoyingly convoluted process so they can benefit from your additional misery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Not that people here are doing this, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

That actually describes me! I love the fact that I can come here and find step by step (with pictures







) instructions on how to do something nobody in my social nor professional circles is doing. If I would have thought that it might have helped somebody, I certainly would have slowed down and taken some pictures. I dont expect it, but I am prone to ask for pictures if I dont understand something.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am using the -deluxe VRM block on the -A. IT DOES NOT FIT WITHOUT BEING MODIFIED. It is too wide, and must be narrowed. The ASUS boards have the OC socket, I think the Giga boards too, otherwise your cache overclocking may be limited significantly. I can honestly say that I will likely never own another MSI board again, their GPUs are alright, but the BIOS(es) they put out have been a mess for me.


I'd prefer an asus but I'm not willing to spend $600 AUD on a deluxe or modify the block to fit the -A. The price difference between the deluxe and the -A is almost enough to buy a kit of ddr4 =/

I've built a few PC's for mates using new msi boards and they work well enough. I don't need to overclock ram or cache etc just cpu cores with offset voltage.


----------



## ramman949

Does anyone know why my X99 wont run my CORSAIR Vengeance Pro Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2666 at 2666 with XMP profile? Every time I run it in XMP, it will BSOD. Ive replaced the ram twice and tested it one at a time many times now overnight with no errors. But every time I try and run it at XMP, it will eventually BSOD.

IS this normal for this board?


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> Does anyone know why my X99 wont run my CORSAIR Vengeance Pro Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2666 at 2666 with XMP profile? Every time I run it in XMP, it will BSOD. Ive replaced the ram twice and tested it one at a time many times now overnight with no errors. But every time I try and run it at XMP, it will eventually BSOD.
> 
> IS this normal for this board?


x99 is only ddr4


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> x99 is only ddr4


Considering the pin difference, I hope he made a typo.


----------



## VSG

You are trying to run DDR3 in a board/platform that only accepts DDR4. How did you even get it to run at all?

Did you copy the wrong product name instead? If so, try manually entering the RAM timings and voltages to see if that helps. An aggressive CPU overclock can be the cause of the BSOD also.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That actually describes me! I love the fact that I can come here and find step by step (with pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) instructions on how to do something nobody in my social nor professional circles is doing. If I would have thought that it might have helped somebody, I certainly would have slowed down and taken some pictures. I dont expect it, but I am prone to ask for pictures if I dont understand something.


I totally appreciate it when people do it, it's when people get miffed because someone didn't that irks me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Considering the pin difference, I hope he made a typo.


We can make it fit!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> We can make it fit!


"you see that little slot on your RAM?"
"yeah?"
" well the plastic piece on your motherboard in the RAM slot, you just need a good pair of snips and some patience, should fit like a glove now, but you should probably stick your DDR3 in the freezer first to make sure it overclocks like you want and doesnt overheat"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I have my eyes on these suspects:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending to be hating each other in real life gave them a nice cover too!


"Major Strasser has been shot... round up the usual suspects."


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> "Major Strasser has been shot... round up the usual suspects."


lol YES


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> Does anyone know why my X99 wont run my CORSAIR Vengeance Pro Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2666 at 2666 with XMP profile? Every time I run it in XMP, it will BSOD. Ive replaced the ram twice and tested it one at a time many times now overnight with no errors. But every time I try and run it at XMP, it will eventually BSOD.
> 
> IS this normal for this board?


MemOK button


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks. Basically you are running XMP. That's fine, but with 4500 need to see External Digi+ power and internal power settings.


They're all at default values unless XMP has changed any of them.
Ta for looking









DigiExt.zip 472k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> They're all at default values unless XMP has changed any of them.
> Ta for looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigiExt.zip 472k .zip file


Thanks for the screenies. Set VR fault management to disabled when over clocking, and VR efficiencyh to high performance. Also - the auto setting for LLC is fine.. but quite high. I'd set this to something in the 5-8 range. LLC affects vdroop on CPU input voltage, not vcore. Input voltage can be set to 1.9 - 1.95V with vcore in the 1.2-1.25 range. Some chips need more some less. This is something that you would need ot adjust in final tuning of the overclock.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks for the screenies. Set VR fault management to disabled when over clocking, and VR efficiencyh to high performance. Also - the auto setting for LLC is fine.. but quite high. I'd set this to something in the 5-8 range. LLC affects vdroop on CPU input voltage, not vcore. Input voltage can be set to 1.9 - 1.95V with vcore in the 1.2-1.25 range. Some chips need more some less. This is something that you would need ot adjust in final tuning of the overclock.


I changed VR Fault to disabled and VR efficiency to high performance.
Changing LLC to 5 gave me a BSOD so I put it back to auto for now.

How can you tell the LLC is high when it just says Auto?

Do you mean Input CPU Boot Voltage in the Digi+ menu?

Do you mean a set vcore in the main tweaking menu?

Thanks


----------



## Net1Raven

So glad i picked up this mobo. Been using it for a few months and it still get updates and runs flawlessly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I changed VR Fault to disabled and VR efficiency to high performance.
> Changing LLC to 5 gave me a BSOD so I put it back to auto for now.
> 
> *How can you tell the LLC is high wh*en it just says Auto?
> 
> Do you mean Input CPU Boot Voltage in the Digi+ menu?
> 
> Do you mean a set vcore in the main tweaking menu?
> 
> Thanks


defuialt LLC is 9. Set CPU Input (not boot voltage) to 1.9V then LLC to 6 or 7. Be sure to read the guide on PAGE 1 of this thread!

Maybe try 5-way optimization in AI Suite 3 first.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElBerryKM13*
> 
> So glad i picked up this mobo. Been using it for a few months and it still get updates and runs flawlessly.


And that mobo would be ...


----------



## Net1Raven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> And that mobo would be ...


X99 DELUXE. I knew i forgot something lol.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> defuialt LLC is 9. Set CPU Input (not boot voltage) to 1.9V then LLC to 6 or 7. Be sure to read the guide on PAGE 1 of this thread!
> 
> Maybe try 5-way optimization in AI Suite 3 first.


thanks, I've already read that a few times.

I'm using an offset of 0.280 for my CPU voltage (so around 1.32).
At 4.5GHz and 1.25v it won't even go into windows.

But I've lowered the LLC to lvl 7 and set the CPU input to 1.92


----------



## lilchronic

To eliminate vccin from being the cause of instability try raising vccin to 2.0v.- LLC 8. Then you can find how much vcore you need. Once you do that you can start lowing vccin till instability.

That should give you a very good idea of how much vccin your chip requires for said frequency,


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah - that's one way.. another way is to start low and work your way up, rather than at first go run high voltage before you know what's working. ever jump on a 200HP motorcycle and just whack open the throttle?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - that's one way.. another way is to start low and work your way up, rather than at first go run high voltage before you know what's working. ever jump on a 200HP motorcycle and just whack open the throttle?


I sure have, quarter mile just under 11 seconds.

I have 3 5820K that need 1.95+vccin for4.5Ghz+ and 1.3v+

If you start with low vccin how do you find out which one is causing instability???? vcore or vccin ?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I sure have, quarter mile just under 11 seconds.
> 
> I have 3 5820K that need 1.95+vccin for4.5Ghz+ and 1.3v+
> 
> If you start with low vccin how do you find out which one is causing instability???? vcore or vccin ?


You work your way up on one and find it's most stable windows, then work the other one up within those initial most stable windows. I often find I need to optimize one setting after changing another. And sometimes I start in the middle then go up then down finding decent windows.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I sure have, quarter mile just under 11 seconds.
> 
> I have 3 5820K that need 1.95+vccin for4.5Ghz+ and 1.3v+
> 
> If you start with low vccin *how do you find out which one is causing instability*???? vcore or vccin ?


cool - next time your near NJ with your bike, we can meet at EnglishTown. I have a lifetime Bracket pass. At 186HP at the rear wheel, I'm under 10. (Ricky G is a local guy here...)









you can find out by slowly raising it?







My preference, rather than starting high and lowering it. Sorry to hear that your 5820's need that much input voltage. I don't know of many 6 or 8 core that require that much to run 4.5+GHz.

inputvoltage.csv 3k .csv file

Unfortunately data flow has subsided.


----------



## lilchronic

You have to elliminate vccin as the cause of instability and find a stable vcore. once thats done you can start lowering vccin.

simple as that, but i guess some people like figuring it out the hard way and dont want to take advice.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> No, you elliminate vccin as the cause of instability and find a stable vcore. once thats done you can start lowering vccin.
> 
> simple as that, but i guess some people like figuring it out the hard way and dont want to take advice.


or - if your cpu is sensitive to input voltage - set it even higher at first. Why start with only 2 volts?


----------



## rt123

Just gonna post my experience here , hoping it helps someone looking for answers.

My 5820K requires 2.05 VCCIN for 45/45.
I can run 4.5Ghz on the core, cache on stock, with 1.95 Vccin, if I remember correctly.

When I started ramping up the Cache from stock, I needed more.

Initially I started with 1.9V when I got the CPU.
Judging from Lilchronic's 3 5820K & 1 of mine, I'd say the 5820Ks seem to be Vccin hungry.


----------



## lilchronic

Adding .2v to vcore is ok but adding .2v to vccin is tabu ? lol thats funny. is this not overclock.net ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Adding .2v to vcore is ok but adding .2v to vccin is tabu ? lol thats funny. is this not overclock.net ?


huh? so I should run 2.2V input?


----------



## lilchronic

Stock vccin; 1.8v + .2v = 2.0vccin

Stock vcore: 1.0v + .2v = 1.2vcore


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Stock vccin; 1.8v + .2v = 2.0vccin
> 
> Stock vcore: 1.0v + .2v = 1.2vcore


thanks for the clarification. So, as I understand it, your advice is to start at 2.0V input voltage with LLC high (little to no vdroop) and work down from there. That's fine, that's your advice.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks for the clarification. So, as I understand it, your advice is to start at 2.0V input voltage with LLC high (little to no vdroop) and work down from there. That's fine, that's your advice.


Yeah, If your aiming for 4.5Ghz with 1.3v like @elbeasto is.


----------



## Praz

Hello

2.0V + VCCIN with LLC clamped down is getting into dangerous territory especially when transitioning to an off-load state. Users should be advised as such when making such recommendations.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 2.0V + VCCIN with LLC clamped down is getting into dangerous territory especially when transitioning to an off-load state. Users should be advised as such when making such recommendations.


So is 1.3v + vcore
Thanks for the advisory


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 2.0V + VCCIN with LLC clamped down is getting into dangerous territory especially when transitioning to an off-load state. Users should be advised as such when making such recommendations.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> So is 1.3v + vcore
> Thanks for the advisory


Vcore load (current) transitions are not subject to LLC damping on this platform. So, voltage settings and regulation to the die for all rails is somewhat different from the on-die vcore regulation. May not be a good comparison.

That said, If your three cpus need 2V input for 4.5GHz... fine. From the limited DATA in the table below, it certainly seems to be an exception, not a more general trend.

I tend to recommend a more conservative approach where an overclocker, who is asking questions, finds the maximum voltages they need to subject their equipment to at any frequency by increasing voltage from a moderate setting rather than starting at what may be a much higher level than necessary and then lowering voltages. Different approaches with different associated risk as advice.











EDIT: maybe you can collect the same from your SOC thread.


----------



## lilchronic

Still doesn't change the fact that 1.3v + vcore is entering dangerous territory as well.


This is the worst chip need's 1.3vcore for 4.4Ghz and vccin 2.0v


----------



## djgar

No offense, Lilchronic, but you're coming from a Gigabyte MB experience. The Asus MBs are bound to have some different characteristics. Even among the various Asus X99 MBs there are bound to be some differences. Add in the various CPUs ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> *Still doesn't change the fact that 1.3v + vcore* is entering dangerous territory as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the worst chip need's 1.3vcore for 4.4Ghz and vccin 2.0v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yup - it's how one gets there we're discussing.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> No offense, Lilchronic, but you're coming from a Gigabyte MB experience. The Asus MBs are bound to have some different characteristics. Even among the various Asus X99 MBs there are bound to be some differences. Add in the various CPUs ...


I have tested one cpu across 3 different motherboards and still needed the same vccin +/- .02v

CPU is guna need what it needs.


----------



## elbeasto

^^Enthusiast^^


----------



## Silent Scone

What matters is you're applying more than the majority. Not sure it really needs to be covered again


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> ^^Enthusiast^^


yes !!











http://i.gyazo.com/fe8c789890f71e5201dff775fd292ac6.png




http://i.gyazo.com/ea4c1a5692d2f62021b66fa5d59a947a.png


http://i.gyazo.com/4808b814617ca34b35135452413023c0.png


----------



## MoInSTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> How about one of those self-contained water coolers like the Hydro H100? My previous air cooler was the Noctua.


So I have read the pros & cons of air & water. The Corsair is about on par with the Noctua in terms of cooling. However, keeping a closed loop clean will be far, far easier than the fins on a Noctua. Even my HR-02 Macho fins got dirty. Cleaning it requires removing the motherboard. Not something I did. Also, the Noctua may not have enough clearance. I seem to recall it may just barely fit. So that's my decision but now I have to figure out which one to order. Does anyone have a link to order clamps? I know, it's belt and suspenders but will feel better about it. Any opinions on which model? Or scrap Corsair and go for something else that is closed loop?

Also, I plan on mounting it the the bottom front of my case. I have removed both drive cages and have a cluster of SSDs on the bottom.

Appreciate the help.

EDIT: Front mount link: http://www.sotechdesign.com.au/fractal-design-define-r4-does-a-corsair-h100-cooler-fit-in-the-front/


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I have tested one cpu across 3 different motherboards and still needed the same vccin +/- .02v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU is guna need what it needs.


But +- .02v is quite a diff in this platform. I have optimum windows of .001v for other settings, though vccin has a .01v resolution. And different CPU / DIMM instances may need different settings. You should put those MBs on your sig







. My X99-A is very happy with 1.97 for 4.6 cpu / 4.3 Cache.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> So I have read the pros & cons of air & water. The Corsair is about on par with the Noctua in terms of cooling. However, keeping a closed loop clean will be far, far easier than the fins on a Noctua. Even my HR-02 Macho fins got dirty. Cleaning it requires removing the motherboard. Not something I did. Also, the Noctua may not have enough clearance. I seem to recall it may just barely fit. So that's my decision but now I have to figure out which one to order. Does anyone have a link to order clamps? I know, it's belt and suspenders but will feel better about it. Any opinions on which model? Or scrap Corsair and go for something else that is closed loop?
> 
> Also, I plan on mounting it the the bottom front of my case. I have removed both drive cages and have a cluster of SSDs on the bottom.
> 
> Appreciate the help.


I had a Corsair H100 after the Noctua and got somewhat better cooling. Sounds like you're starting to have fun







.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What matters is you're applying more than the majority. Not sure it really needs to be covered again


The majority doesn't push there overclock as hard as i do so i can see why.

Either way some one pushing there chip to 4.5Ghz with 1.35vcore could need 2.05v or it could need 1.95v vccin or less.

The chip needs what it needs. do u not understand that ? If you did you would not be making these smart ass comments making yourself look dumb


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> *The majority doesn't push there overclock as hard as i do so i can see why.*Either way some one pushing there chip to 4.5Ghz with 1.35vcore could need 2.05v or it could need 1.95v vccin or less.
> 
> *The chip needs what it needs. do u not understand that ?* If you did you would not be making these smart ass comments making yourself look dumb


Excellent - so now we can move on now. Yes of course, I'm stupid you're not. You're right I'm wrong.

I'm a smart arse, you're a...you get the idea


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Excellent - so now we can move on now. Yes of course, I'm stupid you're not. You're right I'm wrong.
> 
> I'm a smart arse, you're a...you get the idea


Bout time you get it right


----------



## Silent Scone

lol


----------



## elbeasto

It does feel a bit disappointing seeing others get 4.4GHz with 1.2v and mine needing more than 1.3v


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> It does feel a bit disappointing seeing others get 4.4GHz with 1.2v and mine needing more than 1.3v


Get the intel tuning plan for a backup plan and scald that dog! I mean really, most only go 45x at 1.3, so you are only like 2% off in overall clock speed.


----------



## [email protected]

I usually tell people to settle their oc at a point before the required voltage increase is large. If you map the overclock, you'll see the voltage rise is almost proportional, eventually needing a bigger jump. Stop at the point before the big jump and the CPU generally won't degrade over the long term if you encode or run heavy processor loads.


----------



## SergejKiller

I've just update BIOS for X99 DELUXE from 1401 to 1702. and my memory doesn't handle @2666-13-13-13-32-N1 anymore. Looks like a regression.
Anyone else with memory overclocking problems after update?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergejKiller*
> 
> I've just update BIOS for X99 DELUXE from 1401 to 1702. and my memory doesn't handle @2666-13-13-13-32-N1 anymore. Looks like a regression.
> Anyone else with memory overclocking problems after update?


Same transition here and no change...most likely a setting or the memory stability was marginal before? How unstable are we talking, what are you using to test it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I usually tell people to settle their oc at a point before the required voltage increase is large. If you map the overclock, you'll see the voltage rise is almost proportional, eventually needing a bigger jump. Stop at the point before the big jump and the CPU generally won't degrade over the long term if you encode or run heavy processor loads.


^^ This. the Hz/mV line gets very flat at some point eg, - for me, when I see it taking more than ~ 10mV/core/100MHZ I know the next clock bin is gonna be costly.


----------



## SergejKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Same transition here and no change...most likely a setting or the memory stability was marginal before? How unstable are we talking, what are you using to test it?


Microsoft Memory Test fails in the first run.
CS:GO crashes very often.

Everything was stable before an update.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergejKiller*
> 
> Microsoft Memory Test fails in the first run.
> CS:GO crashes very often.
> 
> Everything was stable before an update.


First thing that would come to my mind is something isn't quite right that was before settings wise. Can't see the memory going from stable to that unstable. Are you setting the memory up manually or through XMP? Double check DRAMV and all cache / SA related settings. I don't run System Agent voltage in auto myself, but you may find a change there to how the board adapts for higher frequencies has changed if you have left this setting till now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergejKiller*
> 
> Microsoft Memory Test fails in the first run.
> CS:GO crashes very often.
> 
> Everything was stable before an update.


use bios flashback to go back to the bios that was working. instructions are in the manual. Ram still not working correctly?


----------



## sdch

When will the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 be available for purchase? As noted by others, it was showing up on the Asus site, unlisted. But now it's right there on the main motherboard page:



I was originally going to pull the trigger on an RVE but was pretty underwhelmed by the PCIE_X8_4/M.2 weirdness and realized my use case is more in line with the X99-E WS.


----------



## djgar

Ahh! I get emotional when I hear the term Use Case


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergejKiller*
> 
> I've just update BIOS for X99 DELUXE from 1401 to 1702. and my memory doesn't handle @2666-13-13-13-32-N1 anymore. Looks like a regression.
> Anyone else with memory overclocking problems after update?


With 1601 I had a regression in stability,
since november I never experienced a crash or freeze with my really low overclock, yesterday I got a system freeze while surfind the web.

Corsair LPX 2800MHz @ 2666MHz 15-15-15-32-1T
5930K @4.2GHz 0.060V+1.220V = 1.280V
VCCIN 1.92V with LLC7


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> With 1601 I had a regression in stability,
> since november I never experienced a crash or freeze with my really low overclock, yesterday I got a system freeze while surfind the web.
> 
> Corsair LPX 2800MHz @ 2666MHz 15-15-15-32-1T
> 5930K @4.2GHz 0.060V+1.220V = 1.280V
> VCCIN 1.92V with LLC7


I add that the latest 1702 BIOS for X99 Deluxe scrambled the q-fan tuning completely.
In Q-FAN I cannot select temperature over 58°C.

My PWM fans can be managed correctly by entering manual setting without using qfan graphic utility, before 1702 this utility worked flawlessy.
My DC fans cannot be managed anymore, I cannot enter a duty cycle under 97%, this means that my fans spins at a minimum of 97%.

As usual, Asus fix one thing and broke two things.


----------



## ilgeek

Help!!! I found that one of the heatsinks in my motherboard is broken, i really don't know when this happened, the motherboard seams to works fine, it boots without problem, it does't show any weird numbers in the initialisation process, the mini heatsink it's located near the SATA ports on the left side, there's a screw for the case right next to it, first of all I don't know if the rest of the components is at risk by just letting the motherboard run like this.

The part that I'm referring to is this one:



At this point I don't know if this means that my motherboard is subject for a change or just a repair.

This is the actual state of the part I'm mentioning:



I really need some advice, should I tore apart the computer, remove the motherboard and wait for Asus to respond, I don't know if this parts are easy to buy or to install.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilgeek*
> 
> Help!!! I found that one of the heatsinks in my motherboard is broken, i really don't know when this happened, the motherboard seams to works fine, it boots without problem, it does't show any weird numbers in the initialisation process, the mini heatsink it's located near the SATA ports on the left side, there's a screw for the case right next to it, first of all I don't know if the rest of the components is at risk by just letting the motherboard run like this.
> 
> The part that I'm referring to is this one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't know if this means that my motherboard is subject for a change or just a repair.
> 
> This is the actual state of the part I'm mentioning:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need some advice, should I tore apart the computer, remove the motherboard and wait for Asus to respond, I don't know if this parts are easy to buy or to install.


Hello

It is interesting that the damage is located next to one of the case screws. You can request a RMA at ASUS.com for your location. However, physical damage is not normally covered by the warranty and any remedy will most likely be at your expense.


----------



## ilgeek

oh... OK thanks for the rapid response, I'm aware that this is probably my fault, what I don't know is if the repair or the exchange of this motherboard is gonna cost as much as the motherboard per se, is there a way to know this?

Again thanks for the support


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilgeek*
> 
> the mini heatsink it's located near the SATA ports on the left side,


Thats not a heatsink.

I do not think you will have much luck with RMA, as Praz says, it is physical damage right next to a screw hole, but you dont loose anything by contacting ASUS about it.


----------



## ilgeek

I'm sorry I really don't know what is the name of this part, when I saw it that was the first thing that comes to my mind... So, what is the name of this part exactly? So I can google it.

Thanks


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilgeek*
> 
> I'm sorry I really don't know what is the name of this part, when I saw it that was the first thing that comes to my mind... So, what is the name of this part exactly? So I can google it.
> 
> Thanks


Honestly, I dont know. Maybe a varsistor or SMD? I dont know enough about ICs to tell you exactly what it is.


----------



## ilgeek

No problem, I just hope this can be repair...

Cheers.


----------



## ilgeek

you were right, It's a SMD chip, apparently it can be remove quite easily...

Thanks for the information.

Cheers


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilgeek*
> 
> you were right, It's a SMD chip, apparently it can be remove quite easily...
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Cheers


Good luck!


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilgeek*
> 
> Help!!! I found that one of the heatsinks in my motherboard is broken, i really don't know when this happened, the motherboard seams to works fine, it boots without problem, it does't show any weird numbers in the initialisation process, the mini heatsink it's located near the SATA ports on the left side, there's a screw for the case right next to it, first of all I don't know if the rest of the components is at risk by just letting the motherboard run like this.
> 
> The part that I'm referring to is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't know if this means that my motherboard is subject for a change or just a repair.
> 
> This is the actual state of the part I'm mentioning:
> 
> 
> 
> I really need some advice, should I tore apart the computer, remove the motherboard and wait for Asus to respond, I don't know if this parts are easy to buy or to install.


The best. :rofl:


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I need some advice or input from the OG"s in this thread.

Specs are in Siggy. Using the RVE with Win 7 pro and all that good jaz. I thnk this problem could be related to the Motherboard or OS personally.

I am trying to Install the DS4 Tool (Making the PS4 controller work to play CPU Games)

When I plug in the Controller after installing the 360 Drivers to replicate the PC controller, The PC Freezes everytime while recognizing and installing the Drivers to the Controller.

Any Ideas? THought about it last night and FIgured I might need to re install the USB Drivers?

TCO

The Computer is Overclocked while trying to attempt this although I don't see how reverting to default would help.

I appreciate this.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I need some advice or input from the OG"s in this thread.
> 
> Specs are in Siggy. Using the RVE with Win 7 pro and all that good jaz. I thnk this problem could be related to the Motherboard or OS personally.
> 
> I am trying to Install the DS4 Tool (Making the PS4 controller work to play CPU Games)
> 
> When I plug in the Controller after installing the 360 Drivers to replicate the PC controller, The PC Freezes everytime while recognizing and installing the Drivers to the Controller.
> 
> Any Ideas? THought about it last night and FIgured I might need to re install the USB Drivers?
> 
> TCO
> 
> The Computer is Overclocked while trying to attempt this although I don't see how reverting to default would help.
> 
> I appreciate this.


Have you tried USB 2.0/3.0 ports, front header/back panel?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I need some advice or input from the OG"s in this thread.
> 
> Specs are in Siggy. Using the RVE with Win 7 pro and all that good jaz. I thnk this problem could be related to the Motherboard or OS personally.
> 
> I am trying to Install the DS4 Tool (Making the PS4 controller work to play CPU Games)
> 
> When I plug in the Controller after installing the 360 Drivers to replicate the PC controller, The PC Freezes everytime while recognizing and installing the Drivers to the Controller.
> 
> Any Ideas? THought about it last night and FIgured I might need to re install the USB Drivers?
> 
> TCO
> 
> The Computer is Overclocked while trying to attempt this although I don't see how reverting to default would help.
> 
> I appreciate this.


just lock your OC to a profile, the revert to defaults. It smart when troubleshooting an issue to revert to stock settings.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Have you tried USB 2.0/3.0 ports, front header/back panel?


I have, Not sure If i've plugged a 2.0 Header yet









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> just lock your OC to a profile, the revert to defaults. It smart when troubleshooting an issue to revert to stock settings.


That's a deal, I will save OC profile and revert.

TCO

But yall wouldn't Install USB Drivers again? I can't think of anything else personally.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Have you tried USB 2.0/3.0 ports, front header/back panel?
> 
> 
> 
> I have, Not sure If i've plugged a 2.0 Header yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> just lock your OC to a profile, the revert to defaults. It smart when troubleshooting an issue to revert to stock settings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a deal, I will save OC profile and revert.
> 
> TCO
> 
> But yall wouldn't Install USB Drivers again? I can't think of anything else personally.
Click to expand...

It coudnt hurt. Where are you getting your drivers from? I have never needed to install usb controller drivers by themselves.


----------



## djgar

TheCautiousOne ^^^ Beautiful looking rig!







Puts mine to shame


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It coudnt hurt. Where are you getting your drivers from? I have never needed to install usb controller drivers by themselves.


From the Site ASUS Just choose your OS under Drivers and Tools, USB is there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> TheCautiousOne ^^^ Beautiful looking rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puts mine to shame


I appreciate that! I need to get my controller working, Witcher 3 is out tom









TCO


----------



## ramman949

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> x99 is only ddr4


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Considering the pin difference, I hope he made a typo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You are trying to run DDR3 in a board/platform that only accepts DDR4. How did you even get it to run at all?
> 
> Did you copy the wrong product name instead? If so, try manually entering the RAM timings and voltages to see if that helps. An aggressive CPU overclock can be the cause of the BSOD also.


Sorry, it was a typo. I have Corsair DDR4-2666/2800 and any time I run XMP profile my system becomes very unstable. The second I put it back to DDR4-2133 speeds (its base chip speed) It runs fine. Ive replaced this ram twice now and I have no memtest errors at all on all 4pcs.

It just seems this MB does not like OC ram at all???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramman949*
> 
> Sorry, it was a typo. I have Corsair DDR4-2666/2800 and any time I run XMP profile my system becomes very unstable. The second I put it back to DDR4-2133 speeds (its base chip speed) It runs fine. Ive replaced this ram twice now and I have no memtest errors at all on all 4pcs.
> 
> *It just seems this MB does not like OC ram at all*???


it's probably the XMP settings - 2800 is like bclk 127.3 on strap 125 so some adjustments may be required... what strap, multiplier, cache, GB of Ram and dram voltage are you using?
Best way to get help is to post bios screenshots (F12 with a FAT32 usb stick in any slot). Zip the files and post back. I'm sure those stick can OC.


----------



## Silent Scone

Corsair Dom Plats 2800 I had didn't set DRAM voltage on XMP profile. I had to set it manually. Something to check quickly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Corsair Dom Plats 2800 I had didn't set DRAM voltage on XMP profile. I had to set it manually. Something to check quickly.


yeah - same here. my LPX2800s were good sticks but the XMP was borked.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Ok Drivers installed for the PS4 controller and worked at stock settings, The Witcher 3 Nvidia drivers now allow Aero theme to work and no window Drag!

When I restart the computer (Actually turn on from Cold Boot) the Computer will hang after Bios and not go into windows, the little line just blinks away untill I reboot?

TCO


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> When I restart the computer (Actually turn on from Cold Boot) the Computer will hang after Bios and not go into windows, the little line just blinks away untill I reboot?


Hello

What is the Q-Code displayed? Troubleshooting boot issues without this info makes things difficult.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> What is the Q-Code displayed? Troubleshooting boot issues without this info makes things difficult.


Valid Point, Next time (If it does) I will doc the Code and Let you know









TCO


----------



## msamiullah

Hey guys,
I have question. How can I turn-off the usb power after shutdown. Currently it remains powered-on even after shutdown. I want the usbs to turn-off after I shut-down the PC.
Thanks


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@Praz

Just hung again (Code is AE) had to restart then Voilia (Or however you spell that)

What you thinking chief?

TCO


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @Praz
> 
> Just hung again (Code is AE) had to restart then Voilia (Or however you spell that)
> 
> What you thinking chief?
> 
> TCO


LOL! You got it close: Voila! My favorite internetism is Wallah!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @Praz
> 
> Just hung again (Code is AE) had to restart then Voilia (Or however you spell that)
> 
> What you thinking chief?
> 
> TCO


Hello

Test with default UEFI settings and all USB devices disconnected except the keyboard and mouse. If Q-Code AE is still encountered disable Fast Boot if it is enabled in the UEFI.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Test with default UEFI settings and all USB devices disconnected except the keyboard and mouse. If Q-Code AE is still encountered disable Fast Boot if it is enabled in the UEFI.


Think I should just Take Fast boot off?

Why would that make the cpu hang and not boot? Just wondering. Thanks for the Reply









TCO


----------



## jdstock76

Am I reading that right, that with 2 way SLI its x16/x16 on the X99 boards as opposed to x8/x8 on Z-series?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Am I reading that right, that with 2 way SLI its x16/x16 on the X99 boards as opposed to x8/x8 on Z-series?


On boards that are configured for that layout, yes (5930K/5960X.) My 980s both run at 16x.


----------



## Jpmboy

Yup - with a 40 lane CPU you get x16 and x16 with the appropriate slots.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> On boards that are configured for that layout, yes (5930K/5960X.) My 980s both run at 16x.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yup - with a 40 lane CPU you get x16 and x16 with the appropriate slots.


Awesome. That's verifies what I have seen so far. Now to pic an appropriate board.


----------



## TK421

Does anyone know which one is the CPU_OPT fan in the q-fan section?

There is CPU_FAN and CHA_FAN written in the settings no CPU_OPT?

X99 Deluxe


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does anyone know which one is the CPU_OPT fan in the q-fan section?
> 
> There is CPU_FAN and CHA_FAN written in the settings no CPU_OPT?
> 
> X99 Deluxe


Hello

Only the primary fan header of each group can have its settings adjusted as the secondary header is slaved to the primary. This includes the CPU_OPT header following the settings used for the CPU_FAN header.


----------



## djgar

I use the tach line from the CPU_OPT connector for my pump, very useful.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Only the primary fan header of each group can have its settings adjusted as the secondary header is slaved to the primary. This includes the CPU_OPT header following the settings used for the CPU_FAN header.


Ah, thanks for explaining. So the CPU_OPT will operate 100% if the main CPU_FAN is also set to 100% (DC)?

I have 1x GentleTyphoon on the CPU_FAN and 1 pump for CPU in the CPU_OPT header. They're both running 3 pin and set DC 100%. Will the pump be getting 100% power nonetheless?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Ah, thanks for explaining. So the CPU_OPT will operate 100% if the main CPU_FAN is also set to 100% (DC)?
> 
> I have 1x GentleTyphoon on the CPU_FAN and 1 pump for CPU in the CPU_OPT header. They're both running 3 pin and set DC 100%. Will the pump be getting 100% power nonetheless?


Hello

If the CPU_FAN header is at 100% then the CPU_OPT header will be also. However, this is not an ideal configuration. It is best to connect the pump directly to the power supply and use the CPU_OPT header for the tach signal only as @djgar wrote above.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If the CPU_FAN header is at 100% then the CPU_OPT header will be also. However, this is not an ideal configuration. It is best to connect the pump directly to the power supply and use the CPU_OPT header for the tach signal only as @djgar wrote above.


The pump is AIO though, it doesn't have a separate tach signal.

I can connect it to a different fan header though, should I do so?


----------



## Desolutional

Any reason to upgrade to 1702 from 1103, or has there not been any significant gains? I've heard that 1502 prevents any BIOS flashback as per http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2566062/x99-deluxe-bios-update-loop.html


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> The pump is AIO though, it doesn't have a separate tach signal.
> 
> I can connect it to a different fan header though, should I do so?


I think you're better off running the pump full speed. Or is it too noisy? Mine runs very quietly at full speed.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> The pump is AIO though, it doesn't have a separate tach signal.
> 
> I can connect it to a different fan header though, should I do so?


Hello

If the fan header is always set to 100% there will be no difference as far as which header is used. I would use an adapter that breaks out the tach signal and allows power from the power supply.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Any reason to upgrade to 1702 from 1103, or has there not been any significant gains? I've heard that 1502 prevents any BIOS flashback as per http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2566062/x99-deluxe-bios-update-loop.html


Hello

USB BIOS Flashback will work. If that method is unsuccessful there is something else at play.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I think you're better off running the pump full speed. Or is it too noisy? Mine runs very quietly at full speed.


I do run the pump full speed (DC 100%)

I have a spare 3 pin from the power supply, gonna see if it reaches the pump cable or not.


----------



## djgar

OK, looks like I kind of cooked my DIMMs and started getting random resets - memory test confirmed memory not what it was before. Those 1.43 volts I think were too optimistic, though they did do their job for the OC (2800 rated OC'd to 3270).

I just got a set of G.Skill DDR4-3400 DIMMs, but having no luck getting them to boot at their rated spec.

I noticed their base XMP profile sets the strap to 167, but I had problems even with very low CPU OC and the rated XMP profile (I manually set the timings and volts to rated) where after booting the system hangs, and from then on not even rebooting could get the UEFI to display. Only way out was to clear the CMOS and start from scratch.

I'm running them at 3270 and 100 strap per my previous profile, but is there any way of trying to get them to run at their rated 3400?

Haven't tried strap 125 yet. Open to suggestions









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I do run the pump full speed (DC 100%)
> 
> I have a spare 3 pin from the power supply, gonna see if it reaches the pump cable or not.


Good luck!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, looks like I kind of cooked my DIMMs and started getting random resets - memory test confirmed memory not what it was before. Those 1.43 volts I think were too optimistic, though they did do their job for the OC (2800 rated OC'd to 3270).
> 
> I just got a set of G.Skill DDR4-3400 DIMMs, but having no luck getting them to boot at their rated spec.
> 
> I noticed their base XMP profile sets the strap to 167, but I had problems even with very low CPU OC and the rated XMP profile (I manually set the timings and volts to rated) where after booting the system hangs, and from then on not even rebooting could get the UEFI to display. Only way out was to clear the CMOS and start from scratch.
> 
> I'm running them at 3270 and 100 strap per my previous profile, but is there any way of trying to get them to run at their rated 3400?
> 
> Haven't tried strap 125 yet. Open to suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Try 3333 on the 125 strap? 3400 might just be too much for the imc.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Try 3333 on the 125 strap? 3400 might just be too much for the imc.


Thanks, I'll check that out. Haven't tried 125 yet, thought I'd bask in some up time







. But I'm ready now ...


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, looks like I kind of cooked my DIMMs and started getting random resets - memory test confirmed memory not what it was before. Those 1.43 volts I think were too optimistic, though they did do their job for the OC (2800 rated OC'd to 3270).
> 
> I just got a set of G.Skill DDR4-3400 DIMMs, but having no luck getting them to boot at their rated spec.
> 
> I noticed their base XMP profile sets the strap to 167, but I had problems even with very low CPU OC and the rated XMP profile (I manually set the timings and volts to rated) where after booting the system hangs, and from then on not even rebooting could get the UEFI to display. Only way out was to clear the CMOS and start from scratch.
> 
> I'm running them at 3270 and 100 strap per my previous profile, but is there any way of trying to get them to run at their rated 3400?
> 
> Haven't tried strap 125 yet. Open to suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


It didn't reach.

Currently the CPU pump is hooked into the CHA_FAN1 header and is running at full speed (1500rpm), 10rpm variation from time to time but I think everything's running alright.

Running 1 ap15 for the rad, 1 ap15 intake, and noctua nf-a9 on the hdd fan. All are set to "turbo" preset and kicks in 100% when the cpu hits 65.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, looks like I kind of cooked my DIMMs and started getting random resets - memory test confirmed memory not what it was before. Those 1.43 volts I think were too optimistic, though they did do their job for the OC (2800 rated OC'd to 3270).
> 
> I just got a set of G.Skill DDR4-3400 DIMMs, but having no luck getting them to boot at their rated spec.
> 
> I noticed their base XMP profile sets the strap to 167, but I had problems even with very low CPU OC and the rated XMP profile (I manually set the timings and volts to rated) where after booting the system hangs, and from then on not even rebooting could get the UEFI to display. Only way out was to clear the CMOS and start from scratch.
> 
> I'm running them at 3270 and 100 strap per my previous profile, but is there any way of trying to get them to run at their rated 3400?
> 
> Haven't tried strap 125 yet. Open to suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Ouch on the 3400 kit. You probably won't have much luck on that board at that speed. The RVE is better with frequencies above 3300 from what Raja was telling me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, looks like I kind of cooked my DIMMs and started getting random resets - memory test confirmed memory not what it was before. Those 1.43 volts I think were too optimistic, though they did do their job for the OC (2800 rated OC'd to 3270).
> 
> I just got a set of G.Skill DDR4-3400 DIMMs, but having no luck getting them to boot at their rated spec.
> 
> I noticed their base XMP profile sets the strap to 167, but I had problems even with very low CPU OC and the rated XMP profile (I manually set the timings and volts to rated) where after booting the system hangs, and from then on not even rebooting could get the UEFI to display. Only way out was to clear the CMOS and start from scratch.
> 
> I'm running them at 3270 and 100 strap per my previous profile, but is there any way of trying to get them to run at their rated 3400?
> 
> Haven't tried strap 125 yet. Open to suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


yeah - the 3400 kit I "borrowed" loaded 167 strap with a lower bclk (I think it was 159 or something since 167 basically runs the same ram freq as 125). 3333 might be tricky also depending on the IMC but should work on that ram kit no problem. You can always run 3200 at a very low cas too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ouch on the 3400 kit. You probably won't have much luck on that board at that speed. The RVE is better with frequencies above 3300 from what Raja was telling me


so I was fiddling around with ram settings (... "you were fiddling with what?") 'cause I was kinda bored with 125 strap and 3333







and concocted the settings below for 3200. work really solid and with only 1.380V eventual, 1.425V training (haven't tried to lower the training volts). I think I can lower tFAW since 20 works on this kit for 3333, 3300 etc.



@djgar - what did work on the 3400 kit I had was 103.2 bclk on 100 strap for 3300 (adaptive vcore too) with one notch lower timings 1.365V vdram for 1T.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so I was fiddling around with ram settings (... "you were fiddling with what?")
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 'cause I was kinda bored with 125 strap and 3333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and concocted the settings below for 3200. work really solid and with only 1.380V eventual, 1.425V training (haven't tried to lower the training volts). I think I can lower tFAW since 20 works on this kit for 3333, 3300 etc.
> 
> 
> 
> @djgar - what did work on the 3400 kit I had was 103.2 bclk on 100 strap for 3300 (adaptive vcore too) with one notch lower timings 1.365V vdram for 1T
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so I was fiddling around with ram settings (... "you were fiddling with what?") 'cause I was kinda bored with 125 strap and 3333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and concocted the settings below for 3200. work really solid and with only 1.380V eventual, 1.425V training (haven't tried to lower the training volts). I think I can lower tFAW since 20 works on this kit for 3333, 3300 etc.
> 
> 
> 
> @djgar - what did work on the 3400 kit I had was 103.2 bclk on 100 strap for 3300 (adaptive vcore too) with one notch lower timings 1.365V vdram for 1T.


Nice man, TRRD at 4 is tight


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ouch on the 3400 kit. You probably won't have much luck on that board at that speed. The RVE is better with frequencies above 3300 from what Raja was telling me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so I was fiddling around with ram settings (... "you were fiddling with what?") 'cause I was kinda bored with 125 strap and 3333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and concocted the settings below for 3200. work really solid and with only 1.380V eventual, 1.425V training (haven't tried to lower the training volts). I think I can lower tFAW since 20 works on this kit for 3333, 3300 etc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @djgar - what did work on the 3400 kit I had was 103.2 bclk on 100 strap for 3300 (adaptive vcore too) with one notch lower timings 1.365V vdram for 1T.


Well, I got 3316 to work and passed 12 hours of hci memtest deluxe overnight @ rated 1.35 vdimm (train & eventual) using strap 135 and bclk around 99 (forgot to write the exact) for 4.6GHz.

I will check 100 strap again bclk 103 @ 3300 and 3200 with lower timings, might even get better performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ouch! That could cause a dent on my case ... wonder how you'd water cool that ram?


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Well, I got 3316 to work and passed 12 hours of hci memtest deluxe overnight @ rated 1.35 vdimm (train & eventual) using strap 135 and bclk around 99 (forgot to write the exact) for 4.6GHz.
> 
> I will check 100 strap again bclk 103 @ 3300 and 3200 with lower timings, might even get better performance
> 
> Ouch! That could cause a dent on my case ... wonder how you'd water cool that ram?


There is a reason the ram looks so surprised.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> There is a reason the ram looks so surprised.


Double ouch!


----------



## TK421

You need waterblocks for RAM?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> You need waterblocks for RAM?


Once you start pushing beyond 1.4V, sure.









In my experience, 1.35V is perfectly fine with good airflow - no watercooling needed for 1.35V - as long as you have heatspreaders.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Once you start pushing beyond 1.4V, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience, 1.35V is perfectly fine with good airflow - no watercooling needed for 1.35V - as long as you have heatspreaders.


No, not really. Even with 1.5V my memory isn't warm to the touch under a full memtest load. Watercooling is not needed.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> No, not really. Even with 1.5V my memory isn't warm to the touch under a full memtest load. Watercooling is not needed.


What's the highest voltage you consider safe for 24/7 operation (ignoring temperatures).


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> What's the highest voltage you consider safe for 24/7 operation (ignoring temperatures).


Probably 1.5V, but really the gains aren't worth the additional voltage and power consumption. I just run 1.35V 24/7.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Probably 1.5V, but really the gains aren't worth the additional voltage and power consumption. I just run 1.35V 24/7.


Me too; what timings?

*On a side note for anyone concerned, BIOS 1502 is just as stable, if not more stable than 1103. I flashed mine by creating a 256MiB FAT partition and putting the .CAP file there using some of my HDD free space (I have a spare 500GiB drive not being used at all).


----------



## djgar

Really, 1.5v for 24x7 eventual DIMM volts? I would've thought they'd be fried by the volts, not by the temps


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Me too; what timings?
> 
> *On a side note for anyone concerned, BIOS 1502 is just as stable, if not more stable than 1103. I flashed mine by creating a 256MiB FAT partition and putting the .CAP file there using some of my HDD free space (I have a spare 500GiB drive not being used at all).


3200 15-17-17-42-1T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Really, 1.5v for 24x7 eventual DIMM volts? I would've thought they'd be fried by the volts, not by the temps


I've put 1.75V through these, and have seen no degradation. They still do 14-16-16-40-1T memtest stable at 1.425V as when I first got them. Intel allows XMP certification up to 1.5V on DDR4, so that's why I'd guess 1.5V would be a good 24/7 limit.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 3200 15-17-17-42-1T
> I've put 1.75V through these, and have seen no degradation. They still do 14-16-16-40-1T memtest stable at 1.425V as when I first got them. Intel allows XMP certification up to 1.5V on DDR4, so that's why I'd guess 1.5V would be a good 24/7 limit.


I take it these are they?
Corsair Dominator 2666

They're only tested to 1.2v per their spec. You must have a really nice set. My GeIL EVOs went at 1.43v, their spec'ed voltage was "1.2 working voltage" - GeIL doesn't have much data on their web site, that must be their SPD voltage. They never went over 38-39c during stressing.

My current g.skill set has an SPD rating of 1.2v but also a tested rating of 1.35v per their web site. For now I'm hesitant on volts, currently 1.37. Maybe I'll go up to 1.39. I feel some of your luck may rub off on me (well, on my DIMMs anyway)







.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I take it these are they?
> Corsair Dominator 2666
> 
> They're only tested to 1.2v per their spec. You must have a really nice set. My GeIL EVOs went at 1.43v, their spec'ed voltage was "1.2 working voltage" - GeIL doesn't have much data on their web site, that must be their SPD voltage. They never went over 38-39c during stressing.
> 
> My current g.skill set has an SPD rating of 1.2v but also a tested rating of 1.35v per their web site. For now I'm hesitant on volts, currently 1.37. Maybe I'll go up to 1.39. I feel some of your luck may rub off on me (well, on my DIMMs anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


These actually, I haven't updated my signature. http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3200c16


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> No, not really. Even with 1.5V my memory isn't warm to the touch under a full memtest load. Watercooling is not needed.


^^ This.

In that screenshot I posted the temp readout - top left - is from a j-type thermocouple "shoved" into the ram heat spreader. highest I've seen is 27C with 1.4V and it matched the on-board dimm temp sensor.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 3200 15-17-17-42-1T
> I've put 1.75V through these, and have seen no degradation. They still do 14-16-16-40-1T memtest stable at 1.425V as when I first got them. Intel allows XMP certification up to 1.5V on DDR4, so that's why I'd guess 1.5V would be a good 24/7 limit.


How long have you ran the sticks at 1.425V? Like when you bought them initially? I might bump up volts to 1.4V so I can increase frequency.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> How long have you ran the sticks at 1.425V? Like when you bought them initially? I might bump up volts to 1.4V so I can increase frequency.


Ran them that way for a month, before backing back down to 1.35.


----------



## djgar

OK, I'm running 3280 / 15-16-16-35 @ 1.39v stable memtest. FIngers crossed







. I have to say adaptable vcore is definitely more power efficient without losing performance.


----------



## Jpmboy

did a little better. HCI memtest for 4 laps before I ran out of patience.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did a little better. HCI memtest for 4 laps before I ran out of patience.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice.You got me by two bits







. What dimm volts?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Nice.You got me by two bits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What dimm volts?


no bytes.








1.38V. (train at 1.425V) I was surprised when the last bit of tweaking held up.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no bytes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.38V. (train at 1.425V) I was surprised when the last bit of tweaking held up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Nice job!


Thanks!


----------



## Silent Scone

He's only doing it because he couldn't stomach not being on adaptive









Good work bud, if that's holds that's mighty impressive


----------



## TheCautiousOne

So I've been reading of the OC'ing on the 5930k and came across a stat for power draw of the 5960x at 4.5Ghz most likely using 1.3Core V to run it that high.

It states
Quote:


> Also very important and often overlooked, the PSU used when overclocking. We obviously do not think that a system with a Haswell-E processor will have a cheap no name PSU, but when operating at 4.5GHz the 5960X processor will draw around 25A from your 12V rail. When using a multirail PSU you will have to ensure that a single rail can take a minimum of 30A, something that most branded PSUs of 650-700 Watt are able to supply.


Now I am trying to figure the total watt draw just from the Processor... would it be 25 x 12 (V Rail) = 300w just for the Processor?

Could it be safe to assume that the 5930k (Having two less processors) would be 23 x 12(V Rail) = 276 Watt pull?

The Cautious One

No Idea why I am asking.. Just out of curiosity


----------



## djgar

For reference my system draws 165W idling when my HD raid is offline with the 6 SSDs online. While stressing it goes up to 480W. This of course is with my 5820K and 16GB mem.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> He's only doing it because he couldn't stomach not being on adaptive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good work bud, if that's holds that's mighty impressive


Ha - fixed vcore was just too boring... I gotta see that voltage jumping all over the place.








so far so good with the timings as is. I really need to lower the training voltage tho...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> For reference my system draws 165W idling when my HD raid is offline with the 6 SSDs online. While stressing it goes up to 480W. This of course is with my 5820K and 16GB mem.


How are you seeing the Draw? I would have 2 x 980s in SLI ( 165 x 2 = 330w ) and the 5930k OC'd ( 240 w? ) so 570w total, I have the two DDC 18w Pumps ( 606w) and 2 x SSD, 2 x 2T HDD, Running a 1440p Monitor, and 1080p Monitor ( 5w per HDD and SSD? , 25w Per Monitor? ) so 676W total? and a ton of LEDs and 17 or so fans? so.... 776W For system?

TCO


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> How are you seeing the Draw? I would have 2 x 980s in SLI ( 165 x 2 = 330w ) and the 5930k OC'd ( 240 w? ) so 570w total, I have the two DDC 18w Pumps ( 606w) and 2 x SSD, 2 x 2T HDD, Running a 1440p Monitor, and 1080p Monitor ( 5w per HDD and SSD? , 25w Per Monitor? ) so 676W total? and a ton of LEDs and 17 or so fans? so.... 776W For system?
> 
> TCO


probably a killawatt meter?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> probably a killawatt meter?


You teasing me









TCO


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> You teasing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


okay, so I'm slow... but no, I have one too and they are pretty good for rough numbers to the entire rig.
http://www.p3international.com/products/P4400.html


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> How are you seeing the Draw? I would have 2 x 980s in SLI ( 165 x 2 = 330w ) and the 5930k OC'd ( 240 w? ) so 570w total, I have the two DDC 18w Pumps ( 606w) and 2 x SSD, 2 x 2T HDD, Running a 1440p Monitor, and 1080p Monitor ( 5w per HDD and SSD? , 25w Per Monitor? ) so 676W total? and a ton of LEDs and 17 or so fans? so.... 776W For system?
> 
> TCO


I have my UPS connected via USB and Aida gives me the reading:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have my UPS connected via USB and Aida gives me the reading:


that works - what is the max pull you've seen? lol - when I had 3 780Ti Kingpins, my killawatt constantly beeped (had to remove it) and tried to dial 911.


----------



## djgar

Max around 480w while stress testing with RealBench. But I have one lame GPU







. Replacing one 5xHD RAID with SSDs helped too.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Ok Got home and decided my hand at overclocking again!

What we did. I was running stock settings on the Processor and Stock Clocks on the GPUS.

1. Opened BIOS and dialed in 42Multi.
2. Dialed in 1.2Core V for the Cores.

Didn't adjust input, or mess with ram.

Ran stress test ( Realbench 2.4) for 30min using all 16Gb of Ram. Ambients in House are 80F or 26.6C

Passed test.

Max Temp on Core 2 and 4 were 62C ( Other 4 cores ranged from 57 - 60c )

Temp on Bottom GPU was 43C Meaning Top 980 was 2c Higher (Noticed trend from other test) So 45C Max on Top GPU.

The Cautious One.



Temp Readout


----------



## djgar

TCO, that's some nice water cooling. Mine go up to high 70's with ambient of mid-70's.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> TCO, that's some nice water cooling. Mine go up to high 70's with ambient of mid-70's.


With the same voltage and Clock speed?

I tried 4.5Ghz with 1.3Core V and started the 30min test (980s in SLI) but had driver crash issues. Do you think that I would just disable the 980SLi (Just use the 980 thats plugged in top for visual, Disable other card on the RVE via the little PCI lane switch option, And run the stress test?

I can't believe the Driver keeps crashing, I then backed down the MOBO to default settings, It hung at the screen before windows loads, I shut down, Cleared CMOS, and just am running stock voltage and clocks again, The last time that stuff happened it froze at windows load screen and I spent about 2 hours reinstalling drivers for the 980s.

The Cautious One.

I am almost temped to dial in the 4.2Ghz / 1.2Core V , then start to mess with the XMP profile for the Corsair Dom plats to run at the right timings (2666Mhz ) just so I know I am getting what I paid for in that aspect. I am just a country man who was pleased with the fact that the processor had 6 cores in the first place. No one in my family or my families family has ever heard of such a thing.

I guess Im the crazy one. Don't try to explain overclocking them either, you just get asked if you want more Hors_d'oeuvres


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> With the same voltage and Clock speed?
> 
> I tried 4.5Ghz with 1.3Core V and started the 30min test (980s in SLI) but had driver crash issues. Do you think that I would just disable the 980SLi (Just use the 980 thats plugged in top for visual, Disable other card on the RVE via the little PCI lane switch option, And run the stress test?
> 
> I can't believe the Driver keeps crashing, I then backed down the MOBO to default settings, It hung at the screen before windows loads, I shut down, Cleared CMOS, and just am running stock voltage and clocks again, The last time that stuff happened it froze at windows load screen and I spent about 2 hours reinstalling drivers for the 980s.
> 
> The Cautious One.
> 
> I am almost temped to dial in the 4.2Ghz / 1.2Core V , then start to mess with the XMP profile for the Corsair Dom plats to run at the right timings (2666Mhz ) just so I know I am getting what I paid for in that aspect. I am just a country man who was pleased with the fact that the processor had 6 cores in the first place. No one in my family or my families family has ever heard of such a thing.
> 
> I guess Im the crazy one. Don't try to explain overclocking them either, you just get asked if you want more Hors_d'oeuvres


Hey, you gotta start somewhere







. I'm running 4.612GHz @ 1.365v adaptive vcore (.05 + 1.315). But I do have a single lame GPU. I have heard the GPU drivers can be a PITA, but have no experience there.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that works - what is the max pull you've seen? lol - when I had 3 780Ti Kingpins, my killawatt constantly beeped (had to remove it) and tried to dial 911.


911 what's your emergency?

"SOMEONE IS USING A SYNTHETIC BENCHMARK"

We'll be right there.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 911 what's your emergency?
> 
> "SOMEONE IS USING A SYNTHETIC BENCHMARK"
> 
> We'll be right there.


Hmm, as opposed to a natural benchmark? Do they have organic ones? Which brings me to I've occasionally wondered where the name benchmark came from - was it from weight lifting, like in "how much do you bench, dude?"


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 911 what's your emergency?
> 
> "SOMEONE IS USING A SYNTHETIC BENCHMARK"
> 
> We'll be right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, as opposed to a natural benchmark? Do they have organic ones? Which brings me to I've occasionally wondered where the name benchmark came from - was it from weight lifting, like in "how much do you bench, dude?"
Click to expand...

A benchmark is actually a real physical thing, used by surveyors as a reference point to mount/set up their equipment.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> A benchmark is actually a real physical thing, used by surveyors as a reference point to mount/set up their equipment.


Cool! Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 911 what's your emergency?
> 
> "SOMEONE IS USING A SYNTHETIC BENCHMARK"
> 
> We'll be right there.












good one!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> A benchmark is actually a real physical thing, used by surveyors as a reference point to mount/set up their equipment.


nice - didn;t now that. +1


----------



## Silent Scone

lol ^


----------



## djgar

And here I was thinking this was a benchmark ...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Alright, I am trying to approach this Overclock at the right angle.

When I go home, my computer from boot this morning will boot to 4.2Ghz / 1.2Core V. I have yet to change anything else, passed a 30min stress test (Realbench ) and all is well where I am at.

I would like your opinion on how to approach the Ram settings.

This is what I would do and correct or point out something that would be wrong, or suggestions.

Go to BIOS
Check XMP Settings for Ram
XMP will try to make me run 125 Strap

SHould I keep Strap at 100? Go to ram speed and click what I want ( 2666Mhz)

Don't change ram voltage, Boom, Go For Boot.

The Cautious One

I know this might be to simple for you all to understand, but this is how I have to operate. I can only process so much at a time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Alright, I am trying to approach this Overclock at the right angle.
> 
> When I go home, my computer from boot this morning will boot to 4.2Ghz / 1.2Core V. I have yet to change anything else, passed a 30min stress test (Realbench ) and all is well where I am at.
> 
> I would like your opinion on how to approach the Ram settings.
> 
> This is what I would do and correct or point out something that would be wrong, or suggestions.
> 
> Go to BIOS
> Check XMP Settings for Ram
> XMP will try to make me run 125 Strap
> 
> SHould I keep Strap at 100? Go to ram speed and click what I want ( 2666Mhz)
> 
> Don't change ram voltage, Boom, Go For Boot.
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> I know this might be to simple for you all to understand, but this is how I have to operate. I can only process so much at a time.


I run 2666 on 100 (very occasionally) and it works fine. But do you not want to use 125 strap? that Kit should do at least 2750 at the 2666 timings with a small bump in voltage...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Alright, I am trying to approach this Overclock at the right angle.
> 
> When I go home, my computer from boot this morning will boot to 4.2Ghz / 1.2Core V. I have yet to change anything else, passed a 30min stress test (Realbench ) and all is well where I am at.
> 
> I would like your opinion on how to approach the Ram settings.
> 
> This is what I would do and correct or point out something that would be wrong, or suggestions.
> 
> Go to BIOS
> Check XMP Settings for Ram
> XMP will try to make me run 125 Strap
> 
> SHould I keep Strap at 100? Go to ram speed and click what I want ( 2666Mhz)
> 
> Don't change ram voltage, Boom, Go For Boot.
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> I know this might be to simple for you all to understand, but this is how I have to operate. I can only process so much at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run 2666 on 100 (very occasionally) and it works fine. But do you not want to use 125 strap? that Kit should do at least 2750 at the 2666 timings with a small bump in voltage...
Click to expand...

2666 runs on the 100 strap, but stay away from 2600, I near tore my hair out trying to get it to work til JPM told me to try 2666...he is pretty well versed in RAM overclocking on this platform, take his advise.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I run 2666 on 100 (very occasionally) and it works fine. But do you not want to use 125 strap? that Kit should do at least 2750 at the 2666 timings with a small bump in voltage...


Would trying to maintain the OC of 4.2Ghz with a different strap and multi, then running the ram on the XMP complicate my previous OC at 100Strap?

TCO


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Would trying to maintain the OC of 4.2Ghz with a different strap and multi, then running the ram on the XMP complicate my previous OC at 100Strap?
> 
> TCO


In that case, I'd run 4250MHz on 125 strap for the cpu with fixed vcore and sleepstates enabled and 2750 Ram, or 42 on 100 and 2666 .. or better yet, 3200 ram @ like 1.38-1.4V


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> In that case, I'd run 4250MHz on 125 strap for the cpu with fixed vcore and *sleepstates enabled and 2750 Ram, or 42 on 100 and 2666 .. or better yet, 3200 ram @ like 1.38-1.4V*


Oh Goodness I lost you before the Boldness.

This is what I did. Booted to BIOS. Enabled XMP Pro to Run Cor Dom Plats at 2666Mhz with the right timings ( 15/17/17/35/2T)
(XMP Actually says 2667 in BIOS)

Then... Left the V Core @ 1.2 and Set Cache Ratio and Voltage to / Auto

Dialed in... 34? For Multi ( 34 x 125 = 4250) So you were right, I am running at 4250mhz) Base clock is 1500mhz.

Didn't make my way over to sleepstates or Juice Ram to 2750mhz

The Cautious One..

Should I stress this?

@Jpmboy Just realized your avatar was Jean Claude Bourbonaise. (Spelled that from memory, I've take a gander or two )


----------



## TK421

For 5820k 4.2 core/cache at 1.167v what max temps are you guys expecting with an AIO 120mm cooler and one gentle typhoon working in pull (duct tape mod)?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1548482/asetek-869-alienware-oem-gen-2-premium-aio


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> For 5820k 4.2 core/cache at 1.67v what max temps are you guys expecting with an AIO 120mm cooler and one gentle typhoon working in pull (duct tape mod)?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1548482/asetek-869-alienware-oem-gen-2-premium-aio


Are you saying your Core Volts are 1.67(V Core)

Because an AIO isn't... oh boy... Thats a lot of Volts

TCO


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Are you saying your Core Volts are 1.67(V Core)
> 
> Because an AIO isn't... oh boy... Thats a lot of Volts
> 
> TCO


1.167 sorry


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Oh Goodness I lost you before the Boldness.
> 
> This is what I did. Booted to BIOS. Enabled XMP Pro to Run Cor Dom Plats at 2666Mhz with the right timings ( 15/17/17/35/2T)
> (XMP Actually says 2667 in BIOS)
> 
> Then... Left the V Core @ 1.2 and Set Cache Ratio and Voltage to / Auto
> 
> Dialed in... 34? For Multi ( 34 x 125 = 4250) So you were right, I am running at 4250mhz) Base clock is 1500mhz.
> 
> Didn't make my way over to sleepstates or Juice Ram to 2750mhz
> 
> The Cautious One..
> 
> Should I stress this?
> 
> @Jpmboy Just realized your avatar was Jean Claude Bourbonaise. (Spelled that from memory, I've take a gander or two )


Stress testing at this point is up to you. If the cpu can hold that core clock with say, R15 or something light like that or AID64. I'd tune in on a ram frequency and then test stability more robustly. Unless you chenged something, sleep states would be on Auto - which is fine. if 1.2V was just enough for 4.2, 4.250 may need a bit higher vcore. Figure 10mV/100MHz/core. So, each multi on strap 100 ~ 80mV and on 125 strap is ~ 100mV while still in the "sweetspot" of a chip's mV/MHz curve.

Yes. Marie-Claude! So is my HWBOT Avatar.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Stress testing at this point is up to you. If the cpu can hold that core clock with say, R15 or something light like that or AID64. I'd tune in on a ram frequency and then test stability more robustly. Unless you chenged something, sleep states would be on Auto - which is fine. if 1.2V was just enough for 4.2, 4.250 may need a bit higher vcore. Figure 10mV/100MHz/core. So, each multi on strap 100 ~ 80mV and on 125 strap is ~ 100mV while still in the "sweetspot" of a chip's mV/MHz curve.
> 
> Yes. Marie-Claude! So is my HWBOT Avatar.


I had to ask who she was







. I watch a fair amount of anime but couldn't place her since she does games.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Stress testing at this point is up to you. If the cpu can hold that core clock with say, R15 or something light like that or AID64. I'd tune in on a ram frequency and then test stability more robustly. Unless you chenged something, sleep states would be on Auto - which is fine. if 1.2V was just enough for 4.2, 4.250 may need a bit higher vcore. Figure 10mV/100MHz/core. So, each multi on strap 100 ~ 80mV and on 125 strap is ~ 100mV while still in the "sweetspot" of a chip's mV/MHz curve.
> 
> Yes. *Marie-Claude!* So is my HWBOT Avatar.










Marie.... Goodness.... Well that was awkward.... Possibly Jean Claude Daughter... what the hell.







Basketballs and googly eyes... Onward Sherlock!

And 1.2Core V wasn't "Just enough" for the OC of 4.2ghz. I think I smashed it out of the park on this Chip honestly. I just wanted to undervolt it when I first started overclocking this 6 core... Kinda makes me tingle a bit when I realize this CPU has 6 brains and 12thread total.. Never had that before..

So we could say that If I were to go up to 4.4ghz I would have to use... 1.4core V? (By your theory?) That's a little much although I am sure my Rig could handle the heat.. I just wouldn't want to use that many volts.

I would love to try 4.5Ghz @ 1.35Core V but I have to disable one of my 980s due to Realbench crashing the Drivers.

The Cautious One
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 1.167 sorry


Uh SHot in the dark on what the 120mm would do.... maybe.... 70C ?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie.... Goodness.... Well that was awkward.... Possibly Jean Claude Daughter... what the hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basketballs and googly eyes... Onward Sherlock!
> 
> And 1.2Core V wasn't "Just enough" for the OC of 4.2ghz. I think I smashed it out of the park on this Chip honestly. I just wanted to undervolt it when I first started overclocking this 6 core... Kinda makes me tingle a bit when I realize this CPU has 6 brains and 12thread total.. Never had that before..
> 
> So we could say that If I were to go up to 4.4ghz I would have to use... 1.4core V? (By your theory?) That's a little much although I am sure my Rig could handle the heat.. I just wouldn't want to use that many volts.
> 
> I would love to try 4.5Ghz @ 1.35Core V but I have to disable one of my 980s due to Realbench crashing the Drivers.
> 
> The Cautious One
> Uh SHot in the dark on what the 120mm would do.... maybe.... 70C ?


I was trying to see how others fared with their CPU temps

I paste with noctua nt-h1 (rice grain), and get 50-58 idle, 64-68 game load (bf4, bfh, csgo, etc) and 94 on ibt very high preset (10 runs)

Wondering if those temps are normal or not

Under idle I found that the tubes are warm to the touch


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I was trying to see how others fared with their CPU temps
> 
> I paste with noctua nt-h1 (rice grain), and get 50-58 idle, 64-68 game load (bf4, bfh, csgo, etc) and 94 on ibt very high preset (10 runs)
> 
> Wondering if those temps are normal or not
> 
> Under idle I found that the tubes are warm to the touch


I would think your idle would be much lower. What are ambients in the House? 68 game load isn't bad at all. Keep it under 80c to be safe. In the 90s for stress is ok (but just stressing)

The Cautious one


----------



## Desolutional

Am I right in thinking that using a strap other than 100 will prevent Adaptive as well as Offset voltage? I'm wondering whether it's ideal to increase my strap so I can truly test how fast my RAM can go.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Am I right in thinking that using a strap other than 100 will prevent Adaptive as well as Offset voltage? I'm wondering whether it's ideal to increase my strap so I can truly test how fast my RAM can go.


Adaptive will _only_ work on the 100 strap. This likely will not change till/if Intel make changes. Right now it's fundamentally not possible. Offset function works across all straps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie.... Goodness.... Well that was awkward.... Possibly Jean Claude Daughter... what the hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basketballs and googly eyes... Onward Sherlock!
> 
> And 1.2Core V wasn't "Just enough" for the OC of 4.2ghz. I think I smashed it out of the park on this Chip honestly. I just wanted to undervolt it when I first started overclocking this 6 core... Kinda makes me tingle a bit when I realize this CPU has 6 brains and 12thread total.. Never had that before..
> 
> So we could say that If I were to go up to 4.4ghz I would have to use... 1.4core V? (By your theory?) That's a little much although I am sure my Rig could handle the heat.. I just wouldn't want to use that many volts.
> 
> I would love to try 4.5Ghz @ 1.35Core V but I have to disable one of my 980s due to Realbench crashing the Drivers.
> 
> The Cautious One
> Uh SHot in the dark on what the 120mm would do.... maybe.... 70C ?


wut? maybe I, let's see. 1.2V @ 4.2 on a 6 core. 4.4 should be around 1.32V (60mV per 100MHz on a 6 core). That said, at least with this 5960X, the mV/MHz line is not "regular" in that 4.5 (1.264V) seems to be a sweet spot and only needs like 60mV more than 4.4.. 4.6 is still in-line (@ 1.33V) but 4.7 is not @ 1.43V. I have a plot of this chips "needs" somewhere...

( I was thinking 8 core with the 100mV per multi - sorry)

edit: I probably have a few more datapoints by now... pretty obvious inflection around 4.5GHz


----------



## djgar

I'm running 1.365v adaptive (.05 offset + 1.315 turbo) on my average-sample 5830K @ 4.6GHz /102.4 BCLK. And I think temps over 80c while stress testing is on the high side, just IMHO. But then I tend to be on the paranoid side when it comes to these things







.


----------



## Dmitriy

Greetings Raja and fellow asus owners.

I hope someone can help me this:

I can't get Intel 750 1.2TB 2.5inch to operate at it's full speed on Asus x99 deluxe. Multiple sources on the internet post much higher benchmark results.

For example legitreviews

Sequential read/write in CrystalDiskMark for this drive is around 2700/1300 while I only get around 820 for both.
All other benchmarks in CrystalDiskMark are similarly slower. Tried HD tune and I see similar slower performance.

Here is my exact system spec.

Asus x99 Deluxe(1702 bios that claims support for NVMe)
5960X
980 SLI ( in slots 1 and 4) as recomended by Manual, SLI/CFX toggle on the mode is set to 2X(in this case manual recommends 1 and 4 slots)
Asus Hyper kit in M2 slot

Latest Intel NVMe drivers, latest Intel chipset drivers. I confirmed that Intel NVMe driver is functioning since Microsoft's default one is even slower.

I suspect that my M2 slot is not operating at 4x pcie 3.0 for some reason

According to the manual M2 slot shares bandwidth with Pcie slot 5 which is empty in my case.
Manual also states that m2 slot may be affected by certain 3way sli configuration(16/16/8) but not by what I have(2x sLI)
Asus x99 Deluxe is actually one of 2 boards recommended for 2way SLI and Intel 750 by Asus themselves.

I should also note that it's very tricky for me to take graphics cards out due to water cooling. So I can't really try that.

I installed Intel SSD Data Center Tool and using according to this my SSd operates at Pcie 2.0 at 2x.
It's is very likely to be true based on benchmarks results. At this speed theoretical top speed would be 1000mb/s while I get 820mb/s.

What is it that I'm doing wrong?

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Desolutional

Here's a curious question (sorry if it's been asked before), but does anyone know why the Ai Suite reports CPU power correctly, but HWinfo64 cannot. I understand that I've *disabled SVID support* to set a static VCCIN, but if the Ai Suite can read the sensor correctly, why can't HWinfo64? Fiddling around with floating point precision seems to tell me the CPU power to a high degree of decimal precision, so when the real power is something like 60W, HWinfo64 reads it as 1.5261W.

Additionally, it's a shame I can't set a static VCCSA (with an adaptive CPU voltage), because when I enable C6 state, my VCCSA will drop below 1V to something like 0.8V, which seems to be causing instability - especially with my OCed RAM.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Here's a curious question (sorry if it's been asked before), but does anyone know why the Ai Suite reports CPU power correctly, but HWinfo64 cannot. I understand that I've *disabled SVID support* to set a static VCCIN, but if the Ai Suite can read the sensor correctly, why can't HWinfo64? Fiddling around with floating point precision seems to tell me the CPU power to a high degree of decimal precision, so when the real power is something like 60W, HWinfo64 reads it as 1.5261W.
> 
> Additionally, it's a shame I can't set a static VCCSA (with an adaptive CPU voltage), because when I enable C6 state, my VCCSA will drop below 1V to something like 0.8V, which seems to be causing instability - especially with my OCed RAM.


I would take it up on their forum, it's probably just not supported yet. Also the deep sleep states do become more temperamental the further you overclock. I would just take C6 and possibly C3 states out of the equation entirely.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would take it up on their forum, it's probably just not supported yet. Also the deep sleep states do become more temperamental the further you overclock. I would just take C6 and possibly C3 states out of the equation entirely.


C6 is a problem, but I've been using C3 with no problems and get great low-power idle.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> C6 is a problem, but I've been using C3 with no problems and get great low-power idle.


Yeah I've no doubt! I tend to stick to a C0/C1 limit, plenty low enough IMO







. I think it's mainly high uncore clocks that struggle with C6 (4.0 plus)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> C6 is a problem, but I've been using C3 with no problems and get great low-power idle.


C3 causes my rig to crash when using Media Player Classic to play movies,


----------



## djgar

Check your other settings. I use MPC all the time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Here's a curious question (sorry if it's been asked before), but does anyone know why the Ai Suite reports CPU power correctly, but HWinfo64 cannot. I understand that I've *disabled SVID support* to set a static VCCIN, but if the Ai Suite can read the sensor correctly, why can't HWinfo64? Fiddling around with floating point precision seems to tell me the CPU power to a high degree of decimal precision, so when the real power is something like 60W, HWinfo64 reads it as 1.5261W.
> 
> Additionally, it's a shame I can't set a static VCCSA (with an adaptive CPU voltage), be*cause when I enable C6 state, my VCCSA will drop below 1V to something like 0.8V, which seems to be causing instability* - especially with my OCed RAM.


Yeah, that's pretty odd I think. When using adaptive vcore, I disable sleep states (and don't "sleep" the PC via windows) core and cache down clock and down volt.. but VSA should not using offset. It should look something like this I think:
(VSA is set to +.150V which is 1.000V with this kit).


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitriy*
> 
> Greetings Raja and fellow asus owners.
> 
> I hope someone can help me this:
> 
> I can't get Intel 750 1.2TB 2.5inch to operate at it's full speed on Asus x99 deluxe. Multiple sources on the internet post much higher benchmark results.
> 
> For example legitreviews
> 
> Sequential read/write in CrystalDiskMark for this drive is around 2700/1300 while I only get around 820 for both.
> All other benchmarks in CrystalDiskMark are similarly slower. Tried HD tune and I see similar slower performance.
> 
> Here is my exact system spec.
> 
> Asus x99 Deluxe(1702 bios that claims support for NVMe)
> 5960X
> 980 SLI ( in slots 1 and 4) as recomended by Manual, SLI/CFX toggle on the mode is set to 2X(in this case manual recommends 1 and 4 slots)
> Asus Hyper kit in M2 slot
> 
> Latest Intel NVMe drivers, latest Intel chipset drivers. I confirmed that Intel NVMe driver is functioning since Microsoft's default one is even slower.
> 
> I suspect that my M2 slot is not operating at 4x pcie 3.0 for some reason
> 
> According to the manual M2 slot shares bandwidth with Pcie slot 5 which is empty in my case.
> Manual also states that m2 slot may be affected by certain 3way sli configuration(16/16/8) but not by what I have(2x sLI)
> Asus x99 Deluxe is actually one of 2 boards recommended for 2way SLI and Intel 750 by Asus themselves.
> 
> I should also note that it's very tricky for me to take graphics cards out due to water cooling. So I can't really try that.
> 
> I installed Intel SSD Data Center Tool and using according to this my SSd operates at Pcie 2.0 at 2x.
> It's is very likely to be true based on benchmarks results. At this speed theoretical top speed would be 1000mb/s while I get 820mb/s.
> 
> What is it that I'm doing wrong?
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated.


Which CDM version are you using? Most of the benchmarks did not support NVMe drives until recently so the correct version needs to be used (CDM may not have made the Legit version available to public yet).


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


That's a much nicer BIOS screen than mine


----------



## jdstock76

It looks like the AI Suite auto OC'er is much better than it used to be. Not that any of us would ever use that though .....


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> That's a much nicer BIOS screen than mine


Hmm, I see a wink ... not a BIOS screen ...

Didn't know Samsung had sensor panel utilities that worked with Asus boards


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hmm, I see a wink ... not a BIOS screen ...
> 
> Didn't know Samsung had sensor panel utilities that worked with Asus boards


I believe he is using a tablet to display AIDA64 info as it supports the ability to display info to a USB equipped screen. I've seen people use digital picture frames to display the info as well.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> I believe he is using a tablet to display AIDA64 info as it supports the ability to display info to a USB equipped screen. I've seen people use digital picture frames to display the info as well.


Hello

Yes, it is a DPF.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> I believe he is using a tablet to display AIDA64 info as it supports the ability to display info to a USB equipped screen. I've seen people use digital picture frames to display the info as well.


Hence the wink







. Myself I put it on my desktop. AIDA's a great utility. I also love True Launch Bar. It has a gazillion free plug-ins including CPU usage charts:


----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Which CDM version are you using? Most of the benchmarks did not support NVMe drives until recently so the correct version needs to be used (CDM may not have made the Legit version available to public yet).


I use the latest available from the CDM website, 4.0.3? Is there a way to figure out if it supports NVMe? But in general do you see anything wrong with my setup? SLI should not make m.2 run slower right?


----------



## [email protected]

Probably need the same version as legit reviews. Or you can try iometer. I have not used these drives or the benchmarks, but I do know that most don't support nvme unless you use the correct version.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Attached is the proper method for testing with IOMeter per Intel.

intel_ssd_750_series_evaluation_guide_332075001us.pdf 652k .pdf file


----------



## Dmitriy

Guys, thank you so much for your input, but it is an issue with motherboard. I just brought the SSD to work where I have Asus x99-A mobo, updated bios to 1702 enabled HyperKit Mode installed Intel NVMe drivers and using the same version of CDM(4.0.3) I get the full advertized speed similar to legit reviews and other sites.

So here at work I only have one graphics card which may be the issue, but ASUS does claim clain x4 M.2 mode with SLI on PCDIY page. Maybe something else needs to be done in BIOS to properly set it up. But one thing I'm cetrain now is that Benchmark version is fine.


Here is a screenshot of benchmark result and Intel SSD Data Center Tool output

You can see that PCIe GEN is 3 and Pcie width is 4 as it supposed to be. At home on x99 Deluxe it is 2 and 2.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitriy*
> 
> You can see that PCIe GEN is 3 and Pcie width is 4 as it supposed to be. At home on x99 Deluxe it is 2 and 2.


Hello

Remove the CPU and check the socket for any bent or damaged pins. If none are found carefully reinstall the CPU. When reinstalling the heatsink be sure it is evenly but no overtightened.


----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Remove the CPU and check the socket for any bent or damaged pins. If none are found carefully reinstall the CPU. When reinstalling the heatsink be sure it is evenly but no overtightened.


Ok I'll do it, wanted to replace TIM anyway.


----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Remove the CPU and check the socket for any bent or damaged pins. If none are found carefully reinstall the CPU. When reinstalling the heatsink be sure it is evenly but no overtightened.


IT turns out few pins were bent. Can it be fixed? What should I do, I'm afraid to bend even more pins if I go mess in there.



I marked 3 pins in the image that look bent, 1 is definitely bad but 2 and 3 are bent just a little bit. Can over tightening of the cpu block cause this?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitriy*
> 
> IT turns out few pins were bent. Can it be fixed? What should I do, I'm afraid to bend even more pins if I go mess in there.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I marked 3 pins in the image that look bent, 1 is definitely bad but 2 and 3 are bent just a little bit. Can over tightening of the cpu block cause this?


Hello

There are additional pins bent also. I use a small needle and a quality magnifying lens with built in lighting to straighten socket pins when the need arises.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitriy*
> 
> IT turns out few pins were bent. Can it be fixed? What should I do, I'm afraid to bend even more pins if I go mess in there.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I marked 3 pins in the image that look bent, 1 is definitely bad but 2 and 3 are bent just a little bit. Can over tightening of the cpu block cause this?


I don't think so... Overtightening the CPU block wouldn't do this.

TCO


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I don't think so... Overtightening the CPU block wouldn't do this.
> 
> TCO


Ditto, CPU heatsink blocks wouldn't do it. After the CPU makes contact with the pins, and is secured, the pins move into position anyway. The over tightening is more likely to cause instability (as unlikely as that sounds).

Another question: how come when I set a DRAM Voltage, HWinfo64 reports it as fluctuating? I've set my DRAM voltage to be 1.35V, but HWinfo64 shows it flicking between 1.337V and 1.350V. Wouldn't these drops in DRAM V cause instability?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitriy*
> 
> IT turns out few pins were bent. Can it be fixed? What should I do, I'm afraid to bend even more pins if I go mess in there.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I marked 3 pins in the image that look bent, 1 is definitely bad but 2 and 3 are bent just a little bit. Can over tightening of the cpu block cause this?


as Praz said, use a pin, or 0.7mm mechanical pencil tip works too. Bent pins are most likely to occur when placing the CPU in the socket, before clamping. lol - for that fine work I actually use a pair of micro surgery glasses (look like binoculars). Happens when you pass 50.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Ditto, CPU heatsink blocks wouldn't do it. After the CPU makes contact with the pins, and is secured, the pins move into position anyway. The over tightening is more likely to cause instability (as unlikely as that sounds).
> 
> Another question: how come when I set a DRAM Voltage, HWinfo64 reports *it as fluctuating*? I've set my DRAM voltage to be 1.35V, but HWinfo64 shows it flicking between 1.337V and 1.350V. Wouldn't these drops in DRAM V cause instability?


AID64 does also. I set 1.38V and it reports as 1.37-1.39V. I haven't looked in bios to see if it floats there too.


----------



## djgar

My DIMM volts fluctuate too, as do several others. Looks to be normal behavior.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes, it is a DPF.


... with way too much stuff.. stuffed onto it.









Thanks for the tip on this DPF way back! It's really hard to find one now it seems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hence the wink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Myself I put it on my desktop. AIDA's a great utility. I also love True Launch Bar. It has a gazillion free plug-ins including CPU usage charts:


Ha, never tried true launch bar.. nice.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's really hard to find one now it seems.


Hello

I've noticed that also. There really isn't any other options using this size screen.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ... with way too much stuff.. stuffed onto it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip on this DPF way back! It's really hard to find one now it seems.
> Ha, never tried true launch bar.. nice.


You can either integrate it into the task bar or set it as stand-alone, separate from the task bar, which is what I do, but you can use a small bar at the bottom of the task bar to click in order to open it. It works great. The plug-ins are very configurable and excellent customer service. One of the best $20 I've spent







.

EDIT: Dang, forgot to mention my DIMM volts fluctuate in the BIOS readings too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I've noticed that also. There really isn't any other options using this size screen.


Got me one just in time it seems! With the exception of the "chimes", I find it indispensable now.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You can either integrate it into the task bar or set it as stand-alone, separate from the task bar, which is what I do, but you can use a small bar at the bottom of the task bar to click in order to open it. It works great. The plug-ins are very configurable and excellent customer service. One of the best $20 I've spent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT: Dang, forgot to mention my DIMM volts fluctuate in the BIOS readings too.


took a look... not for win8.1?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Can I Join, lol


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> My DIMM volts fluctuate too, as do several others. Looks to be normal behavior.


Alright, glad to hear it's normal behaviour. Now, if I could just get that pesky C6 state to work properly









Mine also fluctuate in the BIOS too.


----------



## Silent Scone

I wish I'd taken the time to remove a GPU and try the NVME drive in the PCIE slot. I had the intention on running it along side the M.2 drive I already had. Sadly I only tried it with what worked for me at the time which was the riser cable. Speeds were terrible, but put it down to a power issue using the cable. The M.2 HyperX drive performs blindingly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Can I Join, lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice kit!.








*Here's the club thread.*


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Got me one just in time it seems! With the exception of the "chimes", I find it indispensable now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took a look... not for win8.1?


Totally for Win 8.1. I'm using it - says for 8.x (small almost unreadable letters under the white -> in the center download image) ... the XP / Vista / 7 / 8 on the left should say 8.x. He just released new version 7.1 which I'm downloading as we speak (or whatever this is







).

EDIT: OK, I should go back to sleep. I'm already running 7.1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Totally for Win 8.1. I'm using it - says for 8.x (small almost unreadable letters under the white -> in the center download image) ... the XP / Vista / 7 / 8 on the left should say 8.x. He just released new version 7.1 which I'm downloading as we speak (or whatever this is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> EDIT: OK, I should go back to sleep. I'm already running 7.1


Thanks! I looked but didn't see the w8.1 thing. I think I will try it.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks! I looked but didn't see the w8.1 thing. I think I will try it.


Do check it out. My reason for running the stand-alone rather than the task bar integrated one (both are in the same download) is to be able to have it on both my monitors, since Windows doesn't map tool bars across multiple task bars.


----------



## Jpmboy

So I hooked up a ROG swift today.. gotta get use to the reduction is screen size









Seems very snappy, although I have to set up the screen better - colors are a bit washed out?

dual screenie. 1440P 144Hz + 4K 30Hz


----------



## djgar

What size screens?


----------



## Silent Scone

The colours will seem washed out if your 4K panel is a VA. I don't tend to really notice on the Swift when gaming but it is noticeable when I get to work and use my DGM IPS







.

It's on borrowed time but sadly as far as gaming goes it's awesome.


----------



## parsnip

My RVE won't boot after mounting the EK Monoblock, it gets stuck at Q-Code d6 and the VGA error LED lit up.
The PCIe lane LEDs flash shortly when powering on, and then they stay off -- signaling no PCIe link.

I've placed the mobo on a cardboard box, removed the monoblock, tried 3 good GPUs on all the red PCIe sockets,
re-seated the CPU several times, inspected the socket pins with a lens (no bent pins),
checked for warping (there was none), inspected the SMDs over the whole board (no visible damage),
checked the voltages with a multimeter (all good), checked the PSU cables,
reset the BIOS many times, and still nothing from the PCIe lane LEDs.

It was running fine on air cooling, with a 5960x, HyperX Predator 32GB and 2x GTX 980.
I was extremely careful when mounting the waterblock, I used my anti-static mat and wristband, and I didn't over-tighten the screws.

Did I kill my motherboard... or maybe the CPU?








Any idea what might have caused this?


----------



## Silent Scone

It sounds as though you may have damaged the board. Have you left it unpowered and removed the CMOS battery (for what it's worth)?

Try reseating with the air cooler? I know you've reseated the cpu several times but the monoblock might be applying uneven mounting pressure

Lastly check the contacts on the CPU haven't got any grease on them. I normally use a pencil rubber on older chips to remove any residue.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Any information for the yet to be released ASUS X99 WS MATX board? Are we truly waiting for Computex?


----------



## parsnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you left it unpowered and removed the CMOS battery (for what it's worth)?


Yes.

What I'd like to know is any idea as to what might have gone wrong, given the extra care I've taken to remove the stock cooling and mount the waterblock.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parsnip*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> What I'd like to know is any idea as to what might have gone wrong, given the extra care I've taken to remove the stock cooling and mount the waterblock.


Speaking honestly, **** happens. You were right to take precautions and complacency is normally more of a killer. Check the CPU contacts as I say and try remounting the air cooler you were using prior.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What size screens?


27" and 50"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The colours will seem washed out if your 4K panel is a VA. I don't tend to really notice on the Swift when gaming but it is noticeable when I get to work and use my DGM IPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *It's on borrowed time* but sadly as far as gaming goes it's awesome.


Yeah - I agree, but wanted to grab a 144Hz monitor for some reason, can't remember - I haven't gamed much at all recently







. So, I have a 4k/60, a 4k/30, this 1440/144, and a 1600P/60... gonna "just say no" until 4K />60Hz shows up.


----------



## parsnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Speaking honestly, **** happens. You were right to take precautions and complacency is normally more of a killer. Check the CPU contacts as I say and try remounting the air cooler you were using prior.


I didn't spot any bent CPU contacts. I agree that *** happens, though I've never had a motherboard die in my hands in my ~15 yrs of building computers.
I'try remounting the air cooler... or frame the mobo on the wall with a big "expensive mistake" label


----------



## Silent Scone

I mean check the *CPU* contacts for any marks / dirt / grease

If no joy...Here, this will cheer you up.

https://www.facebook.com/143233165824638/videos/519313874883230/?fref=nf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 27" and 50"
> Yeah - I agree, but wanted to grab a 144Hz monitor for some reason, can't remember - I haven't gamed much at all recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So, I have a 4k/60, a 4k/30, this 1440/144, and a 1600P/60... gonna "just say no" until 4K />60Hz shows up.


Yeah, 144Hz is 'lush'. Very difficult to go back to 60hz. Had a 21:9 DELL IPS and hated it. Felt disastrously slow coming straight from the Swift. Panels aren't quite there yet, but won't be too long - hence the Swift being on borrowed time







.


----------



## Ruphix

New BIOS Update for X99-E WS Version 1102
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUS*
> 
> Improve compatibility for some VGA cards.
> Improve compatibility for some memory module.


https://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parsnip*
> 
> My RVE won't boot after mounting the EK Monoblock, it gets stuck at Q-Code d6 and the VGA error LED lit up.
> The PCIe lane LEDs flash shortly when powering on, and then they stay off -- signaling no PCIe link.
> 
> I've placed the mobo on a cardboard box, removed the monoblock, tried 3 good GPUs on all the red PCIe sockets,
> re-seated the CPU several times, inspected the socket pins with a lens (no bent pins),
> checked for warping (there was none), inspected the SMDs over the whole board (no visible damage),
> checked the voltages with a multimeter (all good), checked the PSU cables,
> reset the BIOS many times, and still nothing from the PCIe lane LEDs.
> 
> It was running fine on air cooling, with a 5960x, HyperX Predator 32GB and 2x GTX 980.
> I was extremely careful when mounting the waterblock, I used my anti-static mat and wristband, and I didn't over-tighten the screws.
> 
> Did I kill my motherboard... or maybe the CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what might have caused this?


Given the details provided, it's always possible you didn't break it at all. Could be one of the voltage components was marginal to start and the power down right before starting your work was the last hurrah for said component.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parsnip*
> 
> My RVE won't boot after mounting the EK Monoblock, it gets stuck at Q-Code d6 and the VGA error LED lit up.
> The PCIe lane LEDs flash shortly when powering on, and then they stay off -- signaling no PCIe link.
> 
> I've placed the mobo on a cardboard box, removed the monoblock, tried 3 good GPUs on all the red PCIe sockets,
> re-seated the CPU several times, inspected the socket pins with a lens (no bent pins),
> checked for warping (there was none), inspected the SMDs over the whole board (no visible damage),
> checked the voltages with a multimeter (all good), checked the PSU cables,
> reset the BIOS many times, and still nothing from the PCIe lane LEDs.
> 
> It was running fine on air cooling, with a 5960x, HyperX Predator 32GB and 2x GTX 980.
> I was extremely careful when mounting the waterblock, I used my anti-static mat and wristband, and I didn't over-tighten the screws.
> 
> Did I kill my motherboard... or maybe the CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what might have caused this?


Hello

If you do not have access to additional components to test with RMA both the CPU and motherboard. Even though due diligence is used the number of board failures following the installation of mono or VRM blocks are much higher than coincidence would suggest.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parsnip*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> What I'd like to know is any idea as to what might have gone wrong, given the extra care I've taken to remove the stock cooling and mount the waterblock.


Go down to one memory module and try the other bios chip as well.


----------



## elbeasto

Why will my CPU not turbo while loading games but will with everything else?








It's fine once in game, it's just while loading which makes for some really mediocre loading times...

Have already asked this in the Haswell- thread but still can't figure it out.


----------



## jdallara

Just would like to know what chip the X99 Deluxe MB uses for the WIFI function. I use Linux for my OS so driver availability/compatibility is a concern.

Thanks, Jon.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Why will my CPU not turbo while loading games but will with everything else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine once in game, it's just while loading which makes for some really mediocre loading times...
> 
> Have already asked this in the Haswell- thread but still can't figure it out.


The CPU will ramp depending upon load. You can change the laod percentages in the OS if you wish, or just select high performance before opening a game.

Alternatively use Turbo App and set the game exe files your desired OC frequency.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> Just would like to know what chip the X99 Deluxe MB uses for the WIFI function. I use Linux for my OS so driver availability/compatibility is a concern.
> 
> Thanks, Jon.


BCM4360


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The CPU will ramp depending upon load. You can change the laod percentages in the OS if you wish, or just select high performance before opening a game.
> 
> Alternatively use Turbo App and set the game exe files your desired OC frequency.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Why will my CPU not turbo while loading games but will with everything else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine once in game, it's just while loading which makes for some really mediocre loading times...
> 
> Have already asked this in the Haswell- thread but still can't figure it out.


As above, try this.

It's not very trick, but handy. Allows you to change the power plan at the request of any applications.

http://tringi.trimcore.cz/Full_Throttle_Override


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The CPU will ramp depending upon load. You can change the laod percentages in the OS if you wish, or just select high performance before opening a game.
> 
> Alternatively use Turbo App and set the game exe files your desired OC frequency.


Thanks for the reply Raja.

I dunno, it doesn't seem right to me.

It turbos loading a webpage but not loading a game.
The work load is so light that it runs slower than an old i5... That doesn't make sense.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As above, try this.
> 
> It's not very trick, but handy. Allows you to change the power plan at the request of any applications.
> 
> http://tringi.trimcore.cz/Full_Throttle_Override


Thanks for that Silent, appreciated.








Would be awesome if you could tell it to use custom power profiles too.


----------



## [email protected]

Depends where that load is coming from. PEG side of the bus may not be creating as much load. Would not think about it too much - just adjust what you need to and make it work the way you would like it to.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Depends where that load is coming from. PEG side of the bus may not be creating as much load. Would not think about it too much - just adjust what you need to and make it work the way you would like it to.


Hello

This. ^^

Same reason most people experienced with drive testing run something to place the CPU under load when benchmarking SSDs. The benchmark by itself is not always enough to force the CPU to max frequency. For the majority of systems game loading speed will be limited by the storage subsystem not CPU speed.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Depends where that load is coming from. PEG side of the bus may not be creating as much load. Would not think about it too much - just adjust what you need to and make it work the way you would like it to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This. ^^
> 
> Same reason most people experienced with drive testing run something to place the CPU under load when benchmarking SSDs. The benchmark by itself is not always enough to force the CPU to max frequency. For the majority of systems game loading speed will be limited by the storage subsystem not CPU speed.


If that's true then why do old i5's load the same game with the same graphics settings way faster than this?
Again, it just doesn't add up.


----------



## [email protected]

Because those "old i5s" use a different architecture. Things change, such as low power states and the depth of power gating.

I think you have enough info now to set things the way you would like to like them to work. Good luck


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Because those "old i5s" use a different architecture. Things change, such as low power states and the depth of power gating.


Things have changed, they cost more and they're slower.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Things have changed, they cost more and they're slower.


Hello

If you are more concerned about game loading than in-game performance without having to change settings play that game on your "old i5's". Problem solved.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Things have changed, they cost more and they're slower.


try the utility Scone posted... it should do the trick. If that's not enough then the only way to force max freq is to go into bios and disable speedstep, disable Turbo and set all cores to the frequency you want.

Just FYI: With an external DFP on, most games I've looked at (crysis series, BF4, TW3 - only 'cause it was free







) really do not run the core at max turbo.. but run the cache at max more. What is your cache speed set at?


----------



## elbeasto

I'm merely stating a fact, it's slower loading games than last gen systems and quoting me typing old i5's will not change it.

I'm happy with the performance in every other way but for it to run this slow while performing said task is disappointing.
I think that's fair enough don't you?


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try the utility Scone posted... it should do the trick. If that's not enough then the only way to force max freq is to go into bios and disable speedstep, disable Turbo and set all cores to the frequency you want.
> 
> Just FYI: With an external DFP on, most games I've looked at (crysis series, BF4, TW3 - only 'cause it was free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) really do not run the core at max turbo.. but run the cache at max more. What is your cache speed set at?


Thanks Jpmboy, yeah I'm using that app & it works well.

I'm running everything at stock except changing DRAM to 2666 which in turn synced all cores changing from auto.
So stock for cache is 24 I think.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Things have changed, they cost more and they're slower.


I think it's more a case of understanding what you are buying something for primarily. Secondary would be knowing that more cores to spread the load means the Windows load threshold of over 5% was being hit easier on that "old i5" than these big beasts.


----------



## Silent Scone

Depends entirely how slow you're talking. I've not noticed any such down tempo in how quickly my games are loaded. You're welcome to disable all power states and have your system at maximum frequency at all times if that's what you want in order to shave 1 or 2 seconds, if anything off a loading time.

The little app I posted just takes whatever applications you want on-to the high performance power scheme. Really simple.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I think it's more a case of understanding what you are buying something for primarily. Secondary would be knowing that more cores to spread the load means the Windows load threshold of over 5% was being hit easier on that "old i5" than these big beasts.


Okay I can understand that more cores spread the load and therefore don't have to clock as high but if that comes at the expense of taking twice as long to perform a task, what good is it?

And from my understanding, games don't utilise many cores anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Depends entirely how slow you're talking. I've not noticed any such down tempo in how quickly my games are loaded. You're welcome to disable all power states and have your system at maximum frequency at all times if that's what you want in order to shave 1 or 2 seconds, if anything off a loading time.
> 
> The little app I posted just takes whatever applications you want on-to the high performance power scheme. Really simple.


A fair bit longer TBH, like CoH2 takes 40 seconds to load with Balanced and 20 seconds with High Performance.
Should it really be that much of a difference?

Yeah that program works really well, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Desolutional

That's odd; my OCed 5820K doesn't reach max CPU freqs in my games, most of the time it averages 4.0GHz (I have a 4.5GHz OC). It is perfectly normal for a CPU to oscillate between standard and turbo frequency in video games - especially if you're GPU limited. As for loading times, remember that the game only uses one or two threads when loading assets. Hence, it won't max out every CPU core.

Think of starting up a car. You can have a crap car which starts quickly, but has rubbish performance during racing, or you can have a racing car which takes longer to start up, but is much faster when racing. For 6 cores, and an OC, I'm willing to sacrifice loading times a little. (Even though I haven't seen any degradation in loading times vs. my Haswell i5 OC, and I used the same SSD for both tests).

I also use C-State C6, which is supposed to have "insane" latency issues when waking up the CPU. C6 puts the Vcore to 0.000V when the PC is idle, and I haven't experienced any additional lag when waking the CPU from C6. I save ~90% CPU power on idle vs. using an idle Vcore of 0.700V. You have OCed your CPU haven't you?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Okay I can understand that more cores spread the load and therefore don't have to clock as high but if that comes at the expense of taking twice as long to perform a task, what good is it?


The intended task of these processors is encoding and multi-GPU (extra PEG lanes).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> And from my understanding, games don't utilise many cores anyway


Which is why it's important to do thorough research before buying a new system and understand what its intended usage model is. That being said, parameters are provided for people that fall outside the intended usage models to help tune the system somewhat to taste.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quad cores are still very much the gamer market target. Few examples of performance actually dropping off with one card when using a 6 or 8 core CPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy, yeah I'm using that app & it works well.
> 
> I'm running everything at stock except changing DRAM to 2666 which in turn synced all cores changing from auto.
> So stock for cache is 24 I think.


IDK - maybe you'd "feel" a difference in IO with increased cache frequency... this is Overclock.net, over clock that cpu!


----------



## Desolutional

Why does Realbench always give me a stupid "instability detected" when I run the stress test after I lock my PC? As soon as 3 minutes after I Ctrl+Alt+Del lock my rig, Realbench does some stupid things and crashes. This never happens when I force my monitor to stay on for 2 hours - Realbench passes with flying colours over 2 hours of keeping my rig unlocked.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IDK - maybe you'd "feel" a difference in IO with increased cache frequency... this is Overclock.net, over clock that cpu!


Meh, Haswell-e is slow in this regard...
Buyer beware etc.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Why does Realbench always give me a stupid "instability detected" when I run the stress test after I lock my PC? As soon as 3 minutes after I Ctrl+Alt+Del lock my rig, Realbench does some stupid things and crashes. This never happens when I force my monitor to stay on for 2 hours - Realbench passes with flying colours over 2 hours of keeping my rig unlocked.


If it does not happen at stock then the system,isn't fully stable when it returns from locked state. If that's the case would tune the oc better. If it does happen at complete stock (memory at 2133 also) then some interaction between realbench and possibly display driver.


----------



## Desolutional

Yeah it happens at stock too, so I'm thinking it's due to my 4K panel. It's odd cause AiDA64, nor XTU do this issue, and I have run them for 8+ hours. It only happens with Realbench.









Maybe cause Realbench uses Luxmark and OpenCL? It would be nice for there to be an option to disable using Luxmark when stress testing, especially as I only want to test the CPU. Otherwise I'll just have to use Handbrake manually with a 2 hour 1080p file, and set that to re-encode at h.265 with a slow or very slow tune to mimic a 8 hour test.


----------



## [email protected]

Realbench updates are usually quite slow and far between as we requested it outside ASUS channels ourselves. It's coded by a lone person who has a lot of things going on. Would not expect an update any time soon.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah it happens at stock too, so I'm thinking it's due to my 4K panel. It's odd cause AiDA64, nor XTU do this issue, and I have run them for 8+ hours. It only happens with Realbench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe cause Realbench uses Luxmark and OpenCL? It would be nice for there to be an option to disable using Luxmark when stress testing, especially as I only want to test the CPU. Otherwise I'll just have to use Handbrake manually with a 2 hour 1080p file, and set that to re-encode at h.265 with a slow or very slow tune to mimic a 8 hour test.


Hello

nVidia drivers have issues with OpenCL when accessing system memory especially on x99. These driver based issues will cause errors and/or crashes with RealBench.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> nVidia drivers have issues with OpenCL when accessing system memory especially on x99. These driver based issues will cause errors and/or crashes with RealBench.


Thanks for answering my question,









Guess I'm going to be using Handbrake and h.265 to test stability now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Thanks for answering my question,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'm going to be using Handbrake and h.265 to test stability now.


should work with one card tho. SLI can't terminate the stability test clean, but one card should work fine. with 347.88 driver (last time I tested RB)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> should work with one card tho. SLI can't terminate the stability test clean, but one card should work fine. with 347.88 driver (last time I tested RB)


I tried on the old and new drivers with a GTX 970 and no dice. My 4K monitor also has the "DisplayPort bug", whereby when it is turned off by Windows, upon reawakening it, it will put all my windows onto the 4K display, instead of back to my other monitors. Realbench needs an update to address the Luxmark issue - giving the user some way of disabling Luxmark when they only want to test their CPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I tried on the old and new drivers with a GTX 970 and no dice. My 4K monitor also has the "DisplayPort bug", whereby when it is turned off by Windows, upon reawakening it, it will put all my windows onto the 4K display, *instead of back to my other monitors*. Realbench needs an update to address the Luxmark issue - giving the user some way of disabling Luxmark when they only want to test their CPU.


Don't know that bug (not on my samsung or Seiki).. isn't that the clone vs extend setting?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Don't know that bug (not on my samsung or Seiki).. isn't that the clone vs extend setting?


Yep, I've got the 4K in the middle and two 1080p panels on the side extended. It's an annoying bug, still trying to figure out how to fix it - it seems to be an issue with the ASUS power saving on the monitor (Energy Star).


----------



## mgiacomelli

Has anyone had issues with getting quad channel memory working? I bought two X99-A motherboards and two sets of 64GB Ballistix. In both boards, most of the time only 2 or 3 memory channels are detected (so 32 or 48GB of RAM). Occasionally I get as little as 16GB. Swapping memory around doesn't seem to help, and its completely random which channels fail (could be any of the 4 on each boot). On occasion the systems will recognize all 64GB, but they usually crashes pretty quick.

I'd assume bad memory, but two systems failing identically is really strange.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgiacomelli*
> 
> Has anyone had issues with getting quad channel memory working? I bought two X99-A motherboards and two sets of 64GB Ballistix. In both boards, most of the time only 2 or 3 memory channels are detected (so 32 or 48GB of RAM). Occasionally I get as little as 16GB. Swapping memory around doesn't seem to help, and its completely random which channels fail (could be any of the 4 on each boot). On occasion the systems will recognize all 64GB, but they usually crashes pretty quick.
> 
> I'd assume bad memory, but two systems failing identically is really strange.


Bump up the DRAM voltage, higher density sticks need more voltage to stabilise. Also increase your VCCSA offset to +0.250V.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgiacomelli*
> 
> Has anyone had issues with getting quad channel memory working? I bought two X99-A motherboards and two sets of 64GB Ballistix. In both boards, most of the time only 2 or 3 memory channels are detected (so 32 or 48GB of RAM). Occasionally I get as little as 16GB. Swapping memory around doesn't seem to help, and its completely random which channels fail (could be any of the 4 on each boot). On occasion the systems will recognize all 64GB, but they usually crashes pretty quick.
> 
> I'd assume bad memory, but two systems failing identically is really strange.


Hi,

Do either of the kits work at SPD 2133 or does it still drop out?

Fill out rig builder and tell us what kit you have.


----------



## mgiacomelli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Do either of the kits work at SPD 2133 or does it still drop out?
> 
> Fill out rig builder and tell us what kit you have.


Core i7-5930K, 850w power supply, Geforce 750GTX, H80i cooler.

Individually each set of memory works fine, and assuming only 2 or 3 memory channels are detected, the system is stable. I've done memtest for 24 hours with only three of the channels populated. With all populated though it fails instantly. Swapping DIMMs does not help. Both boards do this.

After posting, I double checked the memory compatibility list :

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE_U31/X99_Series_DRAM_QVL_20150519_M.pdf?_ga=1.213591574.360118399.1432766910

and while my DIMMs are supported, they only list 4 DIMMs support, not 8. I hadn't heard of a board only supporting half the DIMM slots at stock timings, but is this the problem? I have XMP off and all BIOS settings at stock. I briefly tried turning down some of the memory settings and increasing voltage, but it made no difference (although perhaps I did not pick the right settings).


----------



## djgar

Well, I decided to get more adventurous and managed over 1 hour RealBench and overnight HCI Memtest Deluxe with 4.602GHz, 4288GHz cache and DDR4-3347 @ 16-16-16-38T1 1.4v. On hindsight I would've been better off with DDR4-3300 and lower timing DIMMs. Maybe the Egg will have a July 4th special on those (riiiiight!).

One thing I noticed this time around is how much cache volts affects the power used at 100% RealBench stress (from ~400w @ 0.320v offset to ~470w @ 0.400v).


----------



## Desolutional

You did also set your CPU back to stock settings? You did increase VCCSA voltage too didn't you?

You're pushing that cache voltage into dangerous territory by the way, @djgar.


----------



## djgar

.32v offset is not that bad. Over .4 it starts getting there, but that gets it into the warning magenta, not the red







.

Plus using offset & C3 power states keeps the volts down except when really needed, which in my case is not that often.


----------



## Desolutional

Hmm, I was always under the presumption than anything over 1.250V for cache was getting into danger territory for the cache.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgiacomelli*
> 
> and while my DIMMs are supported, they only list 4 DIMMs support, not 8.


Hello

AS @Silent Scone has already asked what is the exact model number of the memory kit you are using?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hmm, I was always under the presumption than anything over 1.250V for cache was getting into danger territory for the cache.


No, I would mitigate cache to be slightly more leaniant although I can't comment personally on whether there has been any degradation at this point. Very unlikely. Perhaps at 1.35v and above.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You did also set your CPU back to stock settings? You did increase VCCSA voltage too didn't you?
> 
> You're pushing that cache voltage into dangerous territory by the way, @djgar.


No, no stock settings - check my sig.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, I would mitigate cache to be slightly more leaniant although I can't comment personally on whether there has been any degradation at this point. Very unlikely. Perhaps at 1.35v and above.


Ah, I was referring to this: http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/cpu/33127-oc-guide-bringing-haswell-e-to-its-limits.html?start=4


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Ah, I was referring to this: http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/cpu/33127-oc-guide-bringing-haswell-e-to-its-limits.html?start=4


I think he's mainly gauging from spec, but to specify 2.4 as viable is ludicrous on VCCIN for an every day overclock


----------



## djgar

Also, contrary to what he says, I've found VID a more accurate reflection of the actual vcore, at least in AIDA64. It has a better resolution than the vcore reading which jumjps in .016 steps while stressing.

A vcache offset of .32 comes out to ~1.26v. But the offset setting in the UEFI doesn't turn magenta until .40, around 1.35 vcache.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Also, contrary to what he says, I've found VID a more accurate reflection of the actual vcore, at least in AIDA64. It has a better resolution than the vcore reading which jumjps in .016 steps while stressing.
> 
> A vcache offset of .32 comes out to ~1.26v. But the offset setting in the UEFI doesn't turn magenta until .40, around 1.35 vcache.


Mine jumps in 0.016V steps, do you think this is the "real" Vcore that the mobo is providing the chip? Because AFAIK, VID is just the chip telling the mobo what it wants. Vcore is what it is actually given.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Mine jumps in 0.016V steps, do you think this is the "real" Vcore that the mobo is providing the chip? Because AFAIK, VID is just the chip telling the mobo what it wants. Vcore is what it is actually given.


Your guess is as good as mine, maybe better







. But why would the provided vcore have such a low resolution?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Mine jumps in 0.016V steps, do you think this is the "real" Vcore that the mobo is providing the chip? Because AFAIK, VID is just the chip telling the mobo what it wants. Vcore is what it is actually given.


Hello

All software based voltage reporting tools are limited in accuracy because of bit resolution and rounding errors.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> All software based voltage reporting tools are limited in accuracy because of bit resolution and rounding errors.


So when the mobo reports it in 0.016V, in reality it is actually setting the exact setting we set in the BIOS? E.g. I'm running Vcore at 1.322V in the BIOS, but in Windows it says 1.328V. My real Vcore is 1.322V right? As for when I run 1.310V in the BIOS, but Windows says 1.312V, the real Vcore is 1.310V?


----------



## [email protected]

When one gets drawn into concerns over differences of circa ten millivolts, there is no way of knowing what it actually is: There would need to be a suitable voltage and gnd point vias attached to the internal voltage plane within the processor, which one would need to hook up an oscilloscope of suitable bandwidth and resolution to monitor in real time. Either way, these 10-20mV differences being seen in software and any Voffset applied by the FIVR isn't something one needs to be concerned about.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> So when the mobo reports it in 0.016V, in reality it is actually setting the exact setting we set in the BIOS? E.g. I'm running Vcore at 1.322V in the BIOS, but in Windows it says 1.328V. My real Vcore is 1.322V right? As for when I run 1.310V in the BIOS, but Windows says 1.312V, the real Vcore is 1.310V?


Hello

It's more complicated than this. User set voltages that are internal to the CPU are only commands to select that VID. The CPU needs to support that particular VID and then have the capability of the FIVR being able to output and hold that exact voltage. Also the examples you give are nowhere near a 0.016V difference. A few mV is so little that most people don't have test equipment capable of accurately resolving this level of voltage.


----------



## djgar

You're right of course. You'd need a pretty expensive (relatively) A-D converter set up to measure in the millivolt range. Thanks for the insight into VID.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Why after I enabled XMP does CPUZ show that my Multi goes from 12 to 34? No Inbetween, It wont run at anything other than full throttle or Idle Clock Speed? Strap at 125.

TCO


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You're right of course. You'd need a pretty expensive (relatively) A-D converter set up to measure in the millivolt range. Thanks for the insight into VID.


Hello

When measuring these low voltage levels the whole measurement solution is important. Where along the circuit the measurements are made as well as such things as how the probe connections to the circuit are implemented and even the length of the ground lead will influence the measurement. As Raja wrote dwelling on millivolt differences, especially software reported, is an exercise in futility.


----------



## snow cakes

I have a quick question, which color sata ports on the motherboard do you use for the hdd, and which color sata port do you use to plug in the dvd disk drive, or does it madder?

Thanks guys


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> I have a quick question, which color sata ports on the motherboard do you use for the hdd, and which color sata port do you use to plug in the dvd disk drive, or does it madder?
> 
> Thanks guys


Use any of the top 6 SATA ports first so, the Q-Code LED is the bottom, and the RAM is the top. The ports just below the CHA_FAN connector. The bottom 6 ports should be used for data drives - not boot drives. Once in the OS, the bottom drives can be used perfectly fine for storage, playing games or downloading to, just not booting up the OS. *For the X99 Deluxe series.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Why after I enabled XMP does CPUZ show that my Multi goes from 12 to 34? No Inbetween, It wont run at anything other than full throttle or Idle Clock Speed? Strap at 125.
> 
> TCO


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> I have a quick question, which color sata ports on the motherboard do you use for the hdd, and which color sata port do you use to plug in the dvd disk drive, or does it madder?
> 
> Thanks guys


Hello

This answer is dependent on the motherboard model. However all SATA devices can be be connected to any of the Intel SATA ports. The exception to this is RAID as IRST does not support RAID on the second Intel SATA controller.


----------



## Desolutional

I just remembered something when faffing about with my old SB rig. You guys speak of VCCSA (System Agent Voltage) instability being unpredictable. From what I can remember, on SB, the voltage difference between VTT (VCCSA) and DRAM should have never exceeded 0.50V. Or does the VCCSA-DRAM voltage gap not affect the IMC stability anymore? I.e. 1.35V DRAM should require a VCCSA of 0.850V or higher to prevent damaging the IMC?

SB was notorious for stock chips dying randomly when being paired with 1.65+ V sticks of RAM.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This answer is dependent on the motherboard model. However all SATA devices can be be connected to any of the Intel SATA ports. The exception to this is RAID as IRST does not support RAID on the second Intel SATA controller.


Thanks Praz, i have the Asus x99 Sabertooth


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> Thanks Praz, i have the Asus x99 Sabertooth


Hello

You're welcome. All the SATA ports on the X99 SaberTooth are Intel. Any drives connected to the black ports cannot be part of a RAID array though.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I just remembered something when faffing about with my old SB rig. You guys speak of VCCSA (System Agent Voltage) instability being unpredictable. From what I can remember, on SB, the voltage difference between VTT (VCCSA) and DRAM should have never exceeded 0.50V. Or does the VCCSA-DRAM voltage gap not affect the IMC stability anymore? I.e. 1.35V DRAM should require a VCCSA of 0.850V or higher to prevent damaging the IMC?
> 
> SB was notorious for stock chips dying randomly when being paired with 1.65+ V sticks of RAM.


No max DC delta requirements have been observed to date.

The sensitivity of VCCSA depends on a number of factors, while DRAM voltage can play a part there are several others also. This is not to be confused with body diode breakdown as you are alluding to above.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No max DC delta requirements have been observed to date.
> 
> The sensitivity of VCCSA depends on a number of factors, while DRAM voltage can play a part there are several others also. This is not to be confused with body diode breakdown as you are eluding to above.










expert commentary (always) appreciated!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expert commentary (always) appreciated!


But you quoted me and no one answered my question.









I just need to know why my 5930K with XMP Enabled (Cpu overclocked to 4.25Ghz at 125 strap) won't clock other than 1500mhz (Idle) or 4250Mhz (max) there isn't an inbetween.

Is this speed step?

TCO


----------



## Jpmboy

oh - that's a residual.. hate those.

anyway, your question: the best way to help without playing 20 questions is to see your exact bios setting. Post a bios screen shot zip file... easy and no guessing.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh - that's a residual.. hate those.
> 
> anyway, your question: the best way to help without playing 20 questions is to see your exact bios setting. Post a bios screen shot zip file... easy and no guessing.










Alright.

TCO


----------



## Gambit74

Hello people,

I'm trying to run Speedfan 4.5.1 to control two nf-f12s in push/pull to cool a 295x2 from an Asus x99-a 4 pin fan header.

I've disabled the Qfan in bios for the mb header, speedfan sees the fan and and after setting up the config profile and clicking the automatic fan speed it sets it to 35%, but the Noctua continues to run at full chat.

What am I doing wrong?

*FIXED IT.*

This link here.
http://features.en.softonic.com/how-to-use-speedfan

This bit.
Now go to the "Advanced" tab to select your motherboard's superIO chip from the drop down menu. Look for the PWM mode which needs to be changed to manual PWM


----------



## G227

Hi all, just got my hands on the newer version of x99 Deluxe and am loving the board so far. One thing I have noticed though is that my ethernet cable does not "click" and slides in&out at will. I'm wondering if I was supposed to bend anything on the rear-IO cover like on some other motherboards (that little piece that clips the ethernet cable in)? I don't really want to reinstall the MOBO if at all possible since it might entail removing my NH-D15 from the CPU and re-pasting it which is a pain







. Ideas? At least what I should do to fix it even if I have to reinstall - thanks a lot! And sorry for somewhat noobish question


----------



## [email protected]

Usually issues like that are due to the cable connector and not the socket. Any cable I've had that does that usually signifies the connector latch is worn or nearing breaking point..


----------



## Desolutional

Have you tried another cable?


----------



## snow cakes

My build is up and running finally. Heres my issue at the moment.

I want to overclock my cpu to around 3.9ghz if I can. It currently idl'es at 26 Degrees Celcius, so I'm pretty sure I can get it up there.

I went into the Asus Sabertooth x99 bios, and changed the Core ratios for each of the 6 cores, to 40x. I save the settings and restart the computer. The changes never go into effect, CPU-Z still says 3.30 with a core multiplier of 12x.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> My build is up and running finally. Heres my issue at the moment.
> 
> I want to overclock my cpu to around 3.9ghz if I can. It currently idl'es at 26 Degrees Celcius, so I'm pretty sure I can get it up there.
> 
> I went into the Asus Sabertooth x99 bios, and changed the Core ratios for each of the 6 cores, to 40x. I save the settings and restart the computer. The changes never go into effect, CPU-Z still says 3.30 with a core multiplier of 12x.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


Hello

No need to enter the same multiplier for each core. Set CPU Core Ratio to Sync All Cores and enter the desired multiplier for the first core. The chosen multiplier will be used once the system is placed under a full load.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No need to enter the same multiplier for each core. Set CPU Core Ratio to Sync All Cores and enter the desired multiplier for the first core. The chosen multiplier will be used once the system is placed under a full load.


Ok thank you, so its not supposed to change the cpu frequency that shows up in cpuz?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> Ok thank you, so its not supposed to change the cpu frequency that shows up in cpuz?


cpuZ should reflect the multiplier x bclk you set in bios when under load. At idle or light loads, cpuZ should show values between the idle freq and turbo freq.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Have you tried another cable?


The cable works fine in other PCs :/ looks like Ill have to take it apart when it starts bothering me









Btw, do you guys recommend downloading all the drivers from Asus page? Mobo running fine now - but I guess I should update? http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXEU31/HelpDesk_Download/ If not all - which ones?

Thanks!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> The cable works fine in other PCs :/ looks like Ill have to take it apart when it starts bothering me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, do you guys recommend downloading all the drivers from Asus page? Mobo running fine now - but I guess I should update? http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXEU31/HelpDesk_Download/ If not all - which ones?
> 
> Thanks!


I make myself a driver pack with all my necessary drivers each time I reroll Windows - here's my list. I should probably pack it and upload it to my G Drive one day.

AI Suite
Asmedia RAID Driver
Intel Chipset
Intel LAN Driver
Intel Management Engine Interface
Realtek Audio
Optional (you don't need these)

ASUS Boot Setting
ASUS PC Diagnostics


----------



## snow cakes

got it to work! thanks guys. Check it out, at 100% load its at 3.99ghz and 47 celcius, thats not bad right?


----------



## BigMack70

Just got my X99-A // 5930k setup - really loving this motherboard so far! I was a little worried about having just the one small-ish heatsink on the VRMs but on my CPU (37x125 MHz // 1.38V adaptive), AI Suite III is reporting max VRM temps of about 58C under long term load, which I assume is just fine.

Quick question: I saw on a ROG overclocking guide that overclocking the uncore to 4400-4600 MHz to match clock speed would require 1.35-1.45V; I'm currently running it at 1.4V and the color turned to purple - is this a dangerous voltage to be running the CPU cache at?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Just got my X99-A // 5930k setup - really loving this motherboard so far! I was a little worried about having just the one small-ish heatsink on the VRMs but on my CPU (37x125 MHz // 1.38V adaptive), AI Suite III is reporting max VRM temps of about 58C under long term load, which I assume is just fine.
> 
> Quick question: I saw on a ROG overclocking guide that overclocking the uncore to 4400-4600 MHz to match clock speed would require 1.35-1.45V; I'm currently running it at 1.4V and the color turned to purple - is this a dangerous voltage to be running the CPU cache at?


Yes, no point OCing the cache if you need more than +0.35V. Negligible gains with extreme voltages.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yes, no point OCing the cache if you need more than +0.35V. Negligible gains with extreme voltages.


Makes memory benchmarks look good







.

After some time running DDR4-3347 I'm going back to 3274 with better timings and lower volts. Nothing really gained there, though it looks cool







.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yes, no point OCing the cache if you need more than +0.35V. Negligible gains with extreme voltages.


Thanks. Changed the offset to +0.35V and can get a cache multi of 35 stable... think I'll just leave it there (CPU is at 37 multiplier).


----------



## G227

So just started OCing







and I've got 3 questions:

1) ADAPTIVE VOLTAGE SETTINGS: How should I go about doing it? I set manually 1.235V for 5820k @4.3Ghz, but would like to take advantage of the adaptive setting - but how do I set it here on Asus? I came from EVGA x99 micro which had it somewhat different - I just set target adaptive (say 1.23V) and then an additonal offset +10mV - but here the settings seem to be different.

What should the process be like? I.e. sellect adaptive, then set the base somewhere?

2) CACHE RATION: I increased the clock on cores to 4.3GHz, but haven't touched the cache which is still sitting at measely 24 or 25 multiplier. Should I increase it manually too? I have read that it should be just bellow the core clock - so ideally 42 multiplier? Also - would that require to pump in additional voltage for cache?

3) RAM OC: I didn't want to use XMP profiles to OC memory to 2666MHz as it change the CPU strap to 125 as well so I just went ahead and changed RAM speed manually to 2666MHz. It seemed to work fine, but I have noticed that my timings have changed to 16 something vs 15 something. Any ideas why?

Thanks!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> So just started OCing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I've got 3 questions:
> 
> 1) ADAPTIVE VOLTAGE SETTINGS: How should I go about doing it? I set manually 1.235V for 5820k @4.3Ghz, but would like to take advantage of the adaptive setting - but how do I set it here on Asus? I came from EVGA x99 micro which had it somewhat different - I just set target adaptive (say 1.23V) and then an additonal offset +10mV - but here the settings seem to be different.
> 
> What should the process be like? I.e. sellect adaptive, then set the base somewhere?
> 
> 2) CACHE RATION: I increased the clock on cores to 4.3GHz, but haven't touched the cache which is still sitting at measely 24 or 25 multiplier. Should I increase it manually too? I have read that it should be just bellow the core clock - so ideally 42 multiplier? Also - would that require to pump in additional voltage for cache?
> 
> 3) RAM OC: I didn't want to use XMP profiles to OC memory to 2666MHz as it change the CPU strap to 125 as well so I just went ahead and changed RAM speed manually to 2666MHz. It seemed to work fine, but I have noticed that my timings have changed to 16 something vs 15 something. Any ideas why?
> 
> Thanks!


1) Adaptive voltage is the best! It's pretty simple really. Your final turbo Vcore = "Final Voltage" - "Offset". So you had a 1.235V for Vcore stable before. I personally, would set the offset to -0.010V, and the "Final Voltage" to 1.245V. I.e. 1.245V + (-0.010V) = 1.235V. This is your turbo voltage! Notice how I use a minus offset - this is because you can save even more energy by reducing CPU voltage on idle. Experiment with it, but start with -0.010V first! Just do a little maths and you'll be able to figure out how to find the final turbo voltage.

2) 4.2GHz might not be possible with your chip. 4.0GHz with +0.300V offset is guaranteed to work, so set it to that first of all. We will experiment with cache voltage after we have got your Vcore stable. Also don't use adaptive cache voltage - it doesn't work.









3) RAM OC should be done at the end. AFTER CPU and CACHE! Your RAM is using non-XMP settings now, which is why the timings have increased. Don't worry about it, we'll talk about RAM OC later.









*Follow djgar's advice on the 100 strap.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> 1) ADAPTIVE VOLTAGE SETTINGS: How should I go about doing it? I set manually 1.235V for 5820k @4.3Ghz, but would like to take advantage of the adaptive setting - but how do I set it here on Asus? I came from EVGA x99 micro which had it somewhat different - I just set target adaptive (say 1.23V) and then an additonal offset +10mV - but here the settings seem to be different.
> 
> What should the process be like? I.e. sellect adaptive, then set the base somewhere?
> 
> 3) RAM OC: I didn't want to use XMP profiles to OC memory to 2666MHz as it change the CPU strap to 125 as well so I just went ahead and changed RAM speed manually to 2666MHz. It seemed to work fine, but I have noticed that my timings have changed to 16 something vs 15 something. Any ideas why?


Select the XMP option first, then select 100 strap and adaptive vcore. Try .01 offset & 1.2 turbo, but you'll need to check what's best for your setup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> 2) CACHE RATION: I increased the clock on cores to 4.3GHz, but haven't touched the cache which is still sitting at measely 24 or 25 multiplier. Should I increase it manually too? I have read that it should be just bellow the core clock - so ideally 42 multiplier? Also - would that require to pump in additional voltage for cache?


Yes, increase it manually.

See my sig for ideas.


----------



## simonx123

Hello,
I am new to overclocking but was reading this thread for a few days now and I learned a lot (thanks to everyone for that). I desperately need some help with ideas to my problem before I go crazy.

Following Raja's instructions on page#1 (manual OC), I found pretty much the limits of my CPU - 4.5 @ 1.2v 81C (Ai3 OC'd with AVX all cores to 4.7 with 1.3v and 86C).
As you can already tell my problem is temps. Furthermore, when I try to set my Ram to 2666 / 2800 XMP (obviously need to bump the Vcore to 1.25 / 1.275v), the temps are rising quickly to 90+C (always core #3) so I had to stop Aida's stress test. I reapplied TIM several times without significant changes. RMA'd the cooler and got a new one - SAME thing. Bad CPU? MOBO? Phanteks is not good enough for this build? Change settings in UEFI to lower temps?
My full specs on my sig.

PLEASE do not ignore my post, as you guys are my last resort. Thank you in advance!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonx123*
> 
> Hello,
> I am new to overclocking but was reading this thread for a few days now and I learned a lot (thanks to everyone for that). I desperately need some help with ideas to my problem before I go crazy.
> 
> Following Raja's instructions on page#1 (manual OC), I found pretty much the limits of my CPU - 4.5 @ 1.2v 81C (Ai3 OC'd with AVX all cores to 4.7 with 1.3v and 86C).
> As you can already tell my problem is temps. Furthermore, when I try to set my Ram to 2666 / 2800 XMP (obviously need to bump the Vcore to 1.25 / 1.275v), the temps are rising quickly to 90+C (always core #3) so I had to stop Aida's stress test. I reapplied TIM several times without significant changes. RMA'd the cooler and got a new one - SAME thing. Bad CPU? MOBO? Phanteks is not good enough for this build? Change settings in UEFI to lower temps?
> My full specs on my sig.
> 
> PLEASE do not ignore my post, as you guys are my last resort. Thank you in advance!


I get close to 80c @ 4.6GHz with 6 fans on my 360mm water cooling radiator, so you seem to be experiencing the limitations of air cooling IMHO.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonx123*
> 
> Hello,
> I am new to overclocking but was reading this thread for a few days now and I learned a lot (thanks to everyone for that). I desperately need some help with ideas to my problem before I go crazy.
> 
> Following Raja's instructions on page#1 (manual OC), I found pretty much the limits of my CPU - 4.5 @ 1.2v 81C (Ai3 OC'd with AVX all cores to 4.7 with 1.3v and 86C).
> As you can already tell my problem is temps. Furthermore, when I try to set my Ram to 2666 / 2800 XMP (obviously need to bump the Vcore to 1.25 / 1.275v), the temps are rising quickly to 90+C (always core #3) so I had to stop Aida's stress test. I reapplied TIM several times without significant changes. RMA'd the cooler and got a new one - SAME thing. Bad CPU? MOBO? Phanteks is not good enough for this build? Change settings in UEFI to lower temps?
> My full specs on my sig.
> 
> PLEASE do not ignore my post, as you guys are my last resort. Thank you in advance!


I don't see anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## simonx123

Thank you for the reply djgar! Sure, you get close to 80c @ 4.6 but your Ram and everything else is overclocked to the sky and Vcore is 1.35v. If I bump my Ram from the current settings of 2400 to 2666 (with slightly increasing the Vcore) the temps immediately rise to mid 90c. I also researched through several other threads on Noctua D15 (similar in performance to my Phanteks Ph-TC14PE) and found they can keep the CPU below 80c on OC'd rigs. Any settings i can tweak?


----------



## simonx123

So this is normal?
Cpu 4.5 @ 1.275v / cache 3000 / ram 2666 / Core Temp 95c
I also tried 4.6 @ 1.31v / cache 2400 / ram 2400 / Core Temp 93c


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonx123*
> 
> Thank you for the reply djgar! Sure, you get close to 80c @ 4.6 but your Ram and everything else is overclocked to the sky and Vcore is 1.35v. If I bump my Ram from the current settings of 2400 to 2666 (with slightly increasing the Vcore) the temps immediately rise to mid 90c. I also researched through several other threads on Noctua D15 (similar in performance to my Phanteks Ph-TC14PE) and found they can keep the CPU below 80c on OC'd rigs. Any settings i can tweak?


Hello

If the cooler is properly mounted the temps are what they are. Options are invest in better cooling, purchase a different CPU or decrease the overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Thanks. Changed the offset to +0.35V and can get a cache multi of 35 stable... think I'll just leave it there (CPU is at 37 multiplier).


I would think that +0.35V offset on cache is ~ 1.275V.. should do higher than 35. more like 40 or 42.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonx123*
> 
> Hello,
> I am new to overclocking but was reading this thread for a few days now and I learned a lot (thanks to everyone for that). I desperately need some help with ideas to my problem before I go crazy.
> 
> Following Raja's instructions on page#1 (manual OC), I found pretty much the limits of my CPU - 4.5 @ 1.2v 81C (Ai3 OC'd with AVX all cores to 4.7 with 1.3v and 86C).
> As you can already tell my problem is temps. Furthermore, when I try to set my Ram to 2666 / 2800 XMP (obviously need to bump the Vcore to 1.25 / 1.275v), the temps are rising quickly to 90+C (always core #3) so I had to stop Aida's stress test. I reapplied TIM several times without significant changes. RMA'd the cooler and got a new one - SAME thing. Bad CPU? MOBO? Phanteks is not good enough for this build? Change settings in UEFI to lower temps?
> My full specs on my sig.
> 
> PLEASE do not ignore my post, as you guys are my last resort. Thank you in advance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonx123*
> 
> So this is normal?
> Cpu 4.5 @ 1.275v / cache 3000 / ram 2666 / Core *Temp 95c*
> I also tried 4.6 @ 1.31v / cache 2400 / ram 2400 / Core *Temp 93c*


erm - that is really hot! IMO - if you are running sustained loads at those voltages and holding temps >80C it is not good for your cpu - at all.


----------



## TK421

Active load on games don't reach 72c, mostly hanging 70c or below.

Is it a safe temp for 5820K 4.4/42 1.2/1.168v?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonx123*
> 
> Thank you for the reply djgar! Sure, you get close to 80c @ 4.6 but your Ram and everything else is overclocked to the sky and Vcore is 1.35v. If I bump my Ram from the current settings of 2400 to 2666 (with slightly increasing the Vcore) the temps immediately rise to mid 90c. I also researched through several other threads on Noctua D15 (similar in performance to my Phanteks Ph-TC14PE) and found they can keep the CPU below 80c on OC'd rigs. Any settings i can tweak?


You shouldn't need to raise vcore to OC the dimms, as long as you raise the dimm clock but keep the same CPU clock. You'll need to play with the dimm eventual volts (in the DRAM timing section).


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 1) Adaptive voltage is the best! It's pretty simple really. Your final turbo Vcore = "Final Voltage" - "Offset". So you had a 1.235V for Vcore stable before. I personally, would set the offset to -0.010V, and the "Final Voltage" to 1.245V. I.e. 1.245V + (-0.010V) = 1.235V. This is your turbo voltage! Notice how I use a minus offset - this is because you can save even more energy by reducing CPU voltage on idle. Experiment with it, but start with -0.010V first! Just do a little maths and you'll be able to figure out how to find the final turbo voltage.
> 
> 2) 4.2GHz might not be possible with your chip. 4.0GHz with +0.300V offset is guaranteed to work, so set it to that first of all. We will experiment with cache voltage after we have got your Vcore stable. Also don't use adaptive cache voltage - it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) RAM OC should be done at the end. AFTER CPU and CACHE! Your RAM is using non-XMP settings now, which is why the timings have increased. Don't worry about it, we'll talk about RAM OC later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Follow djgar's advice on the 100 strap.


Thanks a bunch! Let's start with the adaptive - the issue I have here is that I don't know where to set the core clock? In "Manual" mode - there is a simple core clock line, but in adaptive there is offset mode (clear - either plus or minus), CPU core Voltage Offset (clear - offset) and then Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage - is this the line where I put in the voltage? Because I tried running just the offset and not putting anything in the Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage and that crashed as it was obviously wrong. *In a nutshell, where do I put the core value for voltage out of these fields in the adaptive mode?*

I'm attaching a picture of what it looks like.


----------



## snow cakes

Hmm, so i have the core multiplyer at 40x, and that makes my cpu 3.9ghz on load, however i didnt change the voltages, do i need to?

Thanks guys for all the help so far


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 1) Adaptive voltage is the best! It's pretty simple really. Your final turbo Vcore = "Final Voltage" - "Offset". So you had a 1.235V for Vcore stable before. I personally, would set the offset to -0.010V, and the "Final Voltage" to 1.245V. I.e. 1.245V + (-0.010V) = 1.235V. This is your turbo voltage! Notice how I use a minus offset - this is because you can save even more energy by reducing CPU voltage on idle. Experiment with it, but start with -0.010V first! Just do a little maths and you'll be able to figure out how to find the final turbo voltage.
> 
> 2) 4.2GHz might not be possible with your chip. 4.0GHz with +0.300V offset is guaranteed to work, so set it to that first of all. We will experiment with cache voltage after we have got your Vcore stable. Also don't use adaptive cache voltage - it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) RAM OC should be done at the end. AFTER CPU and CACHE! Your RAM is using non-XMP settings now, which is why the timings have increased. Don't worry about it, we'll talk about RAM OC later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Follow djgar's advice on the 100 strap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Select the XMP option first, then select 100 strap and adaptive vcore. Try .01 offset & 1.2 turbo, but you'll need to check what's best for your setup.
> Yes, increase it manually.
> 
> See my sig for ideas.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks a bunch! Let's start with the adaptive - the issue I have here is that I don't know where to set the core clock? In "Manual" mode - there is a simple core clock line, but in adaptive there is offset mode (clear - either plus or minus), CPU core Voltage Offset (clear - offset) and then Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage - is this the line where I put in the voltage? Because I tried running just the offset and not putting anything in the Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage and that crashed as it was obviously wrong. *In a nutshell, where do I put the core value for voltage out of these fields in the adaptive mode?*
> 
> I'm attaching a picture of what it looks like.


The above quotes are two perspectives for setting the adaptive core offset and turbo volts. Mine uses a + offset and Desolutional's uses a - offset. Try them both


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks a bunch! Let's start with the adaptive - the issue I have here is that I don't know where to set the core clock? In "Manual" mode - there is a simple core clock line, but in adaptive there is offset mode (clear - either plus or minus), CPU core Voltage Offset (clear - offset) and then Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage - is this the line where I put in the voltage? Because I tried running just the offset and not putting anything in the Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage and that crashed as it was obviously wrong. *In a nutshell, where do I put the core value for voltage out of these fields in the adaptive mode?*
> 
> I'm attaching a picture of what it looks like.


here's an example adaptive voltage bios... it's from the R5E but the principle is the same.

150208150308.zip 2705k .zip file

ignore my ram settings...


----------



## simonx123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If the cooler is properly mounted the temps are what they are. Options are invest in better cooling, purchase a different CPU or decrease the overclock.


So you suspect that the CPU is the problem? I can invest in better cooling and to hope that the temps will go down; I just thought that this Phanteks was the top dog for CPU cooling... Even if I left the ram at 2400 i still think that 81C is kinda high (I've seen posts in this thread of 67-70C with 4.5GHz) and lowering the CPU clock would not make me happy








What cooler would you suggest for my build?


----------



## simonx123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I don't see anything out of the ordinary.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonx123*
> 
> So this is normal?
> Cpu 4.5 @ 1.275v / cache 3000 / ram 2666 / Core Temp *95c*
> I also tried 4.6 @ 1.31v / cache 2400 / ram 2400 / Core Temp *93c*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm - that is really hot! IMO - if you are running sustained loads at those voltages and holding temps >80C it is not good for your cpu - at all.


Yes, I thought so too. Any suggestions Jpmboy?


----------



## simonx123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You shouldn't need to raise vcore to OC the dimms, as long as you raise the dimm clock but keep the same CPU clock. You'll need to play with the dimm eventual volts (in the DRAM timing section).


Ok, I will try it and re-post the result later. Thanks djgar! There is hope


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonx123*
> 
> Yes, I thought so too. Any suggestions Jpmboy?


well, absent a different cooling method, lower voltage and core clock by one notch?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonx123*
> 
> So you suspect that the CPU is the problem? I can invest in better cooling and to hope that the temps will go down; I just thought that this Phanteks was the top dog for CPU cooling... Even if I left the ram at 2400 i still think that 81C is kinda high (I've seen posts in this thread of 67-70C with 4.5GHz) and lowering the CPU clock would not make me happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooler would you suggest for my build?


Overclocking makes the processor hotter. If you are looking at investing in better cooling look at some of the AIO water cooling solutions - dual or triple rad. Or stop focusing so much on attaining the frequency and lower the overclock to suit the cooling you have now. One should not feel resistance to doing the right thing.


----------



## Kuudere

I decided to get a new case but have to downside on storage drives, so I was looking at some m.2 drives to use, until I ran across what it said about only being compatible with PCIe m.2 drives, and drew a blank.

I only need/want a 128GB drive (I'm going to have 5 other drives for different uses), and saw one on newegg for around 70 dollars (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211949) but not entirely sure if it'll work. Ideas?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Overclocking makes the processor hotter. If you are looking at investing in better cooling look at some of the AIO water cooling solutions - dual or triple rad. Or stop focusing so much on attaining the frequency and lower the overclock to suit the cooling you have now. One should not feel resistance to doing the right thing.


oot:

Raja, with my X99 Deluxe I have 1 gentle typhoon 1850rpm dc 3 pin into the cpu_fan header and one at the cha_fan4 header

CPU_FAN would report that the fans are going over 2000rpm (original spec 1850) and the CHA_FAN4 is stuck at 1770rpm-1790rpm

Both headers are programmed to monitor CPU temp and is set on "turbo" preset, I have done the calibration and q-fan tuning.

What might be causing the CPU_FAN to overspin and the CHA_FAN4 unable to control speed?

Fan used: Gentle Typhoon AP53 1850rpm / 3 pin DC


----------



## [email protected]

Who knows. I'd put the pair of fans on CPU and CPU_OPT.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Who knows. I'd put the pair of fans on CPU and CPU_OPT.


cha_fan4 is front intake :/

cable not long enough


----------



## [email protected]

Change the fan curve manually to get it to spin where you want it to.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> cha_fan4 is front intake :/
> 
> cable not long enough


Eh? http://www.amazon.com/extension-cable-Black-Sleeving-FC44PWM-12BKS/dp/B0055OLY88

I use some of the splitters to combine my top case fans too, they're rated for enough wattage.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks a bunch! Let's start with the adaptive - the issue I have here is that I don't know where to set the core clock? In "Manual" mode - there is a simple core clock line, but in adaptive there is offset mode (clear - either plus or minus), CPU core Voltage Offset (clear - offset) and then Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage - is this the line where I put in the voltage? Because I tried running just the offset and not putting anything in the Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage and that crashed as it was obviously wrong. *In a nutshell, where do I put the core value for voltage out of these fields in the adaptive mode?*


"Offset Mode Sign" is the numerical polarity (positive or negative) of the offset you wish to apply. In my case, I want to apply a -0.010V offset. So I would set this to "-".

"CPU Core Voltage Offset" is a voltage offset which applies to the whole range of frequencies on the CPU. That means this offset applies to 1.2GHz all the way to your final frequency. I wanted a -0.010V offset, so I will type "0.010" in here, because combined with the offset mode sign, it will make this value to be "-0.010V".

"Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" is the voltage which your _maximum frequency_ will be using. This is _any_ frequency above 3.3GHz (the default non-turbo frequency). The idea was to get our CPU Vcore to 1.235V at the end of our settings right? So, we know that the offset is -0.010V. This must mean that our "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" minus our "CPU Core Voltage Offset" should be equal to 1.235V; in other words the "Total Adaptive CPU Core Voltage".

In order to calculate this, we will use the formula: *"Total Adaptive CPU Core Voltage" = "CPU Core Voltage Offset" + "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage"*. I.e. *1.235V = -0.010V + "Additional..."*. Re-arrangining to give: *1.235V + 0.010V = "Additional..."*, which when added up is equal to *1.245V*. This is the number we should enter for the "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage".


----------



## Jpmboy

a little fun with 32GB. GS 3000c15 8x4GB kit. T1 really needed some VSA, more vdimm AND a bump in cache voltage?








Only some quick stability, really want to get 3200 on strap 100.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> "Offset Mode Sign" is the numerical polarity (positive or negative) of the offset you wish to apply. In my case, I want to apply a -0.010V offset. So I would set this to "-".
> 
> "CPU Core Voltage Offset" is a voltage offset which applies to the whole range of frequencies on the CPU. That means this offset applies to 1.2GHz all the way to your final frequency. I wanted a -0.010V offset, so I will type "0.010" in here, because combined with the offset mode sign, it will make this value to be "-0.010V".
> 
> "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" is the voltage which your _maximum frequency_ will be using. This is _any_ frequency above 3.3GHz (the default non-turbo frequency). The idea was to get our CPU Vcore to 1.235V at the end of our settings right? So, we know that the offset is -0.010V. This must mean that our "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" minus our "CPU Core Voltage Offset" should be equal to 1.235V; in other words the "Total Adaptive CPU Core Voltage".
> 
> In order to calculate this, we will use the formula: *"Total Adaptive CPU Core Voltage" = "CPU Core Voltage Offset" + "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage"*. I.e. *1.235V = -0.010V + "Additional..."*. Re-arrangining to give: *1.235V + 0.010V = "Additional..."*, which when added up is equal to *1.245V*. This is the number we should enter for the "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage".


Perfect, got it thanks to you & Jpmboy! Now to the cache and the RAM







http://eu.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=4. You mentioned +0.3V on it and set it to 4.0?

Also a quick question about CPU temps - or rather the CPU package. It's 9-13C higher than my max core temp at stock (though at max I've seen 4C higher "only") - is that normal, should I try to re-paste or?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Change the fan curve manually to get it to spin where you want it to.


My mistake

Fan was set to PWM instead of DC...

That explains why the motherboard was having trouble controlling it.


----------



## Jpmboy

takes a d'am long time to run thru 32GB of ram with memtest...









still running while posting.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT: 32GB @ 3200c16

*OKay - lookin for a little help here.*.. with the same core and cache frequencies, why would 32GB of ram running slower timings have a higher AID64 memory score than 16GB running (very) tight timings?
32GB : 16GB


3200 16GB tight:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






3200 32GB timings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## djgar

Well, in spite of my in theory better timings you get way better benchmarks!


----------



## BigMack70

What program do you guys use to monitor CPU temps? I've got hwinfo, realtemp, and speedfan and they all report slightly different temperatures on the CPU cores, which is a little weird...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> What program do you guys use to monitor CPU temps? I've got hwinfo, realtemp, and speedfan and they all report slightly different temperatures on the CPU cores, which is a little weird...


I use AIDA64.


----------



## TK421

hwinfo


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> My mistake
> 
> Fan was set to PWM instead of DC...
> 
> That explains why the motherboard was having trouble controlling it.


Glad you worked it out. The brevity of your initial explanation of the issue was very ambiguous so was not possible to understand the exact issue from a distance.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Glad you worked it out. The brevity of your initial explanation of the issue was very ambiguous so was not possible to understand the exact issue from a distance.


Sorry for that.

Another question. What is the max amount of watt one header can withstand? Granted that the fans won't run at maximum speed all the time, but just to be safe.

(x99 deluxe)


----------



## [email protected]

1 amp per header which equates to 12W.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> takes a d'am long time to run thru 32GB of ram with memtest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still running while posting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 32GB @ 3200c16
> 
> *OKay - lookin for a little help here.*.. with the same core and cache frequencies, why would 32GB of ram running slower timings have a higher AID64 memory score than 16GB running (very) tight timings?
> 32GB : 16GB
> 
> 
> 3200 16GB tight:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200 32GB timings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What kit of 32GB are you running


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1 amp per header which equates to 12W.


So I better not hook up any of my delta fans to the headers, eh?


----------



## Silent Scone

That throughput result is pretty good considering the timings. Off the top of my head, the Hynix based GSkill 3200C16 kit off the shelf at CR1 is around 53ns and 75gb/s read/copy on my Deluxe setup.

Be nice to know what kit you went with, come on @Jpmboy spit it out


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> What kit of 32GB are you running


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That throughput result is pretty good considering the timings. Off the top of my head, the Hynix based GSkill 3200C16 kit off the shelf at CR1 is around 53ns and 75gb/s read/copy on my Deluxe setup.
> 
> Be nice to know what kit you went with, come *on @Jpmboy spit it out*


lol - just woke up. these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007611%20600521523%20600213074
no boot issues at all. cold, warm. or crash.








... gotta get coffee.

tightened up nicely last night. cold boot this morning.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's fairly special, wouldn't mind having a crack at 3200 at that density myself. I think you may well have a fairly better than run of the mill IMC there frankly

How much additional vcache and SA did you have to apply out of interest?


----------



## kaistledine

Hello guys !

Im going to get the following

The Asus V ramp Extreme
5930k O.C
G Skill DDR4 3200Mhz CL16 ?

Interestingly the 16GB kit at 3200mhz is the same price as 32GB at 2800mhz . Id properly not use the extra ram but is it worth it and just O.C the ram higher with twice as much ram ?

Also having 32Gb of RAM @ 3200mhz going to make it harder to O.C the CPU ?

I've had it before on my X6 1100T my extra ram causing issues but completely different system I know .


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Interestingly the 16GB kit at 3200mhz is the same price as 32GB at 2800mhz . Id properly not use the extra ram but is it worth it and just O.C the ram higher with twice as much ram ?
> 
> Also having 32Gb of RAM @ 3200mhz going to make it harder to O.C the CPU


More is always better in my opinion. Go for the 32GB. Overclocking the cache frequency has more of an effect on RAM speeds than the RAM frequency (in my case). I'm running 8 4GB modules, but I hit a Prime95 instability wall at 4.3GHz. Not to worry, 4.5GHz is not that much faster anyway. Plus my cache is at 4.2GHz which is higher than most X99 users anyway.









8x4GB is better than 4x8GB, because if in the future you wish to upgrade to 4000MHz DDR4 RAM, you will find it much easier selling 4x4GB modules than selling 4x8GB modules on eBay. Most Z170 users will be wanting quad channel 16GB RAM, not quad channel 32GB RAM, so easier to resell and buy the extreme frequency RAM at the end of 2016.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> More is always better in my opinion. Go for the 32GB. Overclocking the cache frequency has more of an effect on RAM speeds than the RAM frequency (in my case). I'm running 8 4GB modules, but I hit a Prime95 instability wall at 4.3GHz. Not to worry, 4.5GHz is not that much faster anyway. Plus my cache is at 4.2GHz which is higher than most X99 users anyway.


Thanks ! Cant wait for my new build . First intel one that's not a server lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Hello guys !
> 
> Im going to get the following
> 
> The Asus V ramp Extreme
> 5930k O.C
> G Skill DDR4 3200Mhz CL16 ?
> 
> Interestingly the 16GB kit at 3200mhz is the same price as 32GB at 2800mhz . Id properly not use the extra ram but is it worth it and just O.C the ram higher with twice as much ram ?
> 
> Also having 32Gb of RAM @ 3200mhz going to make it harder to O.C the CPU ?
> 
> I've had it before on my X6 1100T my extra ram causing issues but completely different system I know .


What an excellent question









Over to you JP.

Honestly, I would describe the notion as running before you can walk. As stated above I've not personally used higher density kits, but 32gb at 3200mhz will be tough on any IMC and in turn will cause you to have your work cut out for you. If you would prefer 32gb I would overclock the system at XMP and soak test stability before attempting anything else. High density kits past 2800 is pushing the platform limits, and certainly isn't what I would recommend for someone both unfamiliar with their CPU sample and the platform in general.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Thanks ! Cant wait for my new build . First intel one that's not a server lol.


Haha, don't get me started on dual CPU mobos and the horrors,









The issue with higher frequency RAM too, is that you will have to use a BCLK strap of 125, which means you can't use adaptive voltage. Adaptive voltage lets you reduce the CPU power on idle, so you produce less heat with less power. As for high density kits, they're just double sided DIMMs instead of single sided DIMMs in most case. The individual chips on the DIMMs themselves are the same.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What an excellent question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over to you JP.
> 
> Honestly, I would describe the notion as running before you can walk. As stated above I've not personally used higher density kits, but 32gb at 3200mhz will be tough on any IMC and in turn will cause you to have your work cut out for you. If you would prefer 32gb I would overclock the system at XMP and soak test stability before attempting anything else. High density kits past 2800 is pushing the platform limits, and certainly isn't what I would recommend for someone both unfamiliar with their CPU sample and the platform in general.


its defiantly a new learning curve for me . Not to mention the water cooling ontop .

end of the day it comes down to an extra 400MHZ O.C on the ram which hopefully id be able to O.C it some anyway so is the performance increase of 200mhz say => an extra 16GB ( which causes a harder O.C of the CPU)


----------



## Silent Scone

Difference in achievable core frequency will vary along with uncore - but the main variable is the strength of the memory controller. This is why I asked JP how much voltage he applied to the System Agent when overclocking his kit. You may even find you're not able to use that density at that speed on your CPU without copious amounts of voltage.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Difference in achievable core frequency will vary along with uncore - but the main variable is the strength of the memory controller. This is why I asked JP how much voltage he applied to the System Agent when overclocking his kit. You may even find you're not able to use that density at that speed on your CPU without copious amounts of voltage.


Valid point

This is going to we one very fiddley load of O.Cing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's fairly special, wouldn't mind having a crack at 3200 at that density myself. I think you may well have a fairly better than run of the mill IMC there frankly
> 
> How much additional vcache and SA did you have to apply out of interest?


16GB c15 shown above is 1.000V VSA, 32GB is needing 1.050V. Cache is interesting.. and may not yet be fully right, but I poped it an extra 25mV to start. otherrwise the voltage that is stable for 16GB (like, MTP several runs stable) wold freeze up. NOt sure why cache is in play, but I/O has gotta be dealing with more stuff at 32GB.
Yeah - I'd give this CPU a C+/B- on the core, C on the cache (4.4 needs 1,35V for stability) and it's lookin like a 'A" on the IMC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Hello guys !
> 
> Im going to get the following
> 
> The Asus V ramp Extreme
> 5930k O.C
> G Skill DDR4 3200Mhz CL16 ?
> 
> Interestingly the 16GB kit at 3200mhz is the same price as 32GB at 2800mhz . Id properly not use the extra ram but is it worth it and just O.C the ram higher with twice as much ram ?
> 
> Also having 32Gb of RAM @ 3200mhz going to make it harder to O.C the CPU ?
> I've had it before on my X6 1100T my extra ram causing issues but completely different system I know .


32GB won't affect the core OC... but getting 32GB at 3200 with a 2800 kit might take a bit of "tuning". Don't try to combine 16GB kits to make 32.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 16GB c15 shown above is 1.000V VSA, 32GB is needing 1.050V. Cache is interesting.. and may not yet be fully right, but I poped it an extra 25mV to start. otherrwise the voltage that is stable for 16GB (like, MTP several runs stable) wold freeze up. NOt sure why cache is in play, but I/O has gotta be dealing with more stuff at 32GB.
> Yeah - I'd give this CPU a C+/B- on the core, C on the cache (4.4 needs 1,35V for stability) and it's lookin like a 'A" on the IMC.
> 32GB won't affect the core OC... but getting 32GB at 3200 with a 2800 kit might take a bit of "tuning". Don't try to combine 16GB kits to make 32.


Yeah tbh, its going to be

32GB @2800Mhz + OC maybe - worse ofr the IMC , Slower Ram
Vs
[email protected] (strap at 125) -so loss of adaptive volt

is that right ?


----------



## djgar

Jpmboy, any idea why you get so much better RAM speed benchmarks from apparently slightly slower main timing settings? Is it the CPU / MB difference?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Yeah tbh, its going to be
> 
> 32GB @2800Mhz + OC maybe - worse ofr the IMC , Slower Ram
> Vs
> *[email protected] (strap at 125)* -so loss of adaptive volt
> is that right ?


no. 3200 is strap 100, so adaptive voltage is good. 2800 will be strap 125 with bclk at 127.3 - no adaptive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Jpmboy, any idea why you get so much better RAM speed benchmarks from apparently slightly slower main timing settings? Is it the CPU / MB difference?


that's what I'm asking... it's 16GB vs 32GB?
same cpu/MB and OC. just switched out 16 for 32 and set the timings for 32 that work.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 16GB c15 shown above is 1.000V VSA, 32GB is needing 1.050V. Cache is interesting.. and may not yet be fully right, but I poped it an extra 25mV to start. otherrwise the voltage that is stable for 16GB (like, MTP several runs stable) wold freeze up. NOt sure why cache is in play, but I/O has gotta be dealing with more stuff at 32GB.
> Yeah - I'd give this CPU a C+/B- on the core, C on the cache (4.4 needs 1,35V for stability) and it's lookin like a 'A" on the IMC.
> 32GB won't affect the core OC... but getting 32GB at 3200 with a 2800 kit might take a bit of "tuning". Don't try to combine 16GB kits to make 32.


Ah see that is the sort of leap I would come to expect, so vaguely lets say I could end up with as much as 1.1v maybe more on my sample









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Jpmboy, any idea why you get so much better RAM speed benchmarks from apparently slightly slower main timing settings? Is it the CPU / MB difference?


He has a 5960, you don't







. Unless you're referring to the speed change and density from his comparison in which case I've no clue! Differences in the IC maybe


----------



## Atars

Hello everybody,
Can u help me?
5960X on Asus X99 Dlx last bios updated (1702) 1 month ago, 16gb GSkill 2666 C15
Last Oc BCLK 125 Core 4.25 VCore 1.23v Cache 4.0Ghz Vcache 1.2v Input Voltage 1.880v
It works fine untill last day. Yesterday evening I got this problem:
QCode error AF, CPU Led lighting, no POST, no anything else


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no. 3200 is strap 100, so adaptive voltage is good. 2800 will be strap 125 with bclk at 127.3 - no adaptive.
> that's what I'm asking... it's 16GB vs 32GB?
> same cpu/MB and OC. just switched out 16 for 32 and set the timings for 32 that work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ah see that is the sort of leap I would come to expect, so vaguely lets say I could end up with as much as 1.1v maybe more on my sample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has a 5960, you don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Unless you're referring to the speed change and density from his comparison in which case I've no clue! Differences in the IC maybe


OK, don't rub it in







. Here's the mystery (to me) :

Jpmboy: 5960X, 32GB


Me: 5830K, 16GB


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no. 3200 is strap 100, so adaptive voltage is good. 2800 will be strap 125 with bclk at 127.3 - no adaptive.
> that's what I'm asking... it's 16GB vs 32GB?
> same cpu/MB and OC. just switched out 16 for 32 and set the timings for 32 that work.


Might just stick to the 16GB tbh its easier on controller and I doubt ill use 16GB+


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, don't rub it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here's the mystery (to me) :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Jpmboy: 5960X, 32GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me: 5830K, 16GB


that's the cpu i believe.
'
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ah see that is the sort of leap I would come to expect, so vaguely lets say I could end up with as much as 1.1v maybe more on my sample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has a 5960, you don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Unless you're referring to the speed change and density from his comparison in which case *I've no clue!* Differences in the IC maybe


me neither. was hopin Raja or Praz might have an idea.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Might just stick to the 16GB tbh its easier on controller and I doubt ill use 16GB+


16GB is plenty for majority of end users.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 16GB is plenty for majority of end users.


^^ This.

(I just have" OC...D"







)


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 16GB is plenty for majority of end users.


yeah I've got 16GB now and that's plenty . Think the extra 16GB is just going to cause hassle


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> me neither. was hopin Raja or Praz might have an idea.


Hello

A couple of possibilities may be error correction (16GB kit), interleaved optimization (32GB kit) or the non-primary timings differences. Manually setting timings would test error correction and non-primary timings differences. Ignoring the large numbers the differences are only approximately 2% so could be any number of things.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A couple of possibilities may be *error correction* (16GB kit), interleaved optimization (32GB kit) or the non-primary timings differences. Manually setting timings would test error correction and non-primary timings differences. Ignoring the large numbers the differences are only approximately 2% so could be any number of things.


lol can't believe you went there...

*comforts @Jpmboy*

[Edit]

This is mine. Seconds and Terts are all board controlled. Latency difference is negligible







(4.4/4.0). We won't compare PI however as that's another matter


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A couple of possibilities may be error correction (16GB kit), interleaved optimization (32GB kit) or the non-primary timings differences. Manually setting timings would test error correction and non-primary timings differences. Ignoring the large numbers the differences are only approximately 2% so could be any number of things.


Thanks Praz. non-primaries are a bit different... can't help but set timings manually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol can't believe you went there...
> *comforts @Jpmboy*












wait, wut... wut errors.









(had to replace a koolance thermocouple that I broke (in a memory module







)


----------



## Silent Scone

Oopsy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oopsy


all is well. it had been abused for months.

anyway - I think I'll stick with this 32GB kit for a while. Running at 1.39V may be too stressful tho.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A couple of possibilities may be error correction (16GB kit), interleaved optimization (32GB kit) or the non-primary timings differences. Manually setting timings would test error correction and non-primary timings differences. Ignoring the large numbers the differences are only approximately 2% so could be any number of things.


Praz, where would the error correction come from? What is doing the correction? I'm assuming the memory has passed good testing period.

Also I just thought, there are some caching differences between the 5830 and the 5960 no?

Anybody out there with a 5830 getting similar results?

I'm trying not to get too depressed







...

OK, I'm good.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm trying not to get too depressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does that make you feel better? *Also does core speed affect the L Caches at all? I'm running 4.3GHz.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that make you feel better? *Also does core speed affect the L Caches at all? I'm running 4.3GHz.


Thanks for the support, always appreciated







. Yes, I believe it does but I might be wrong. Considering your timings, that might actually be better than mine, relatively speaking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thanks for the support, always appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yes, I believe it does but I might be wrong. Considering your timings, that might actually be better than mine, relatively speaking.


cache frequency affects AID64 ram bench big time. really can't compare a 6 core with 8 in this test... or you'll be forever depressed.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cache frequency affects AID64 ram bench big time. really can't compare a 6 core with 8 in this test... or you'll be forever depressed.


Thanks, I feel better already!


----------



## TK421

Can asus motherboard automatically limit the current going through the fan headers?

I have some dell fans that run at 1.4amp (40% above rated header output)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Can asus motherboard automatically limit the current going through the fan headers?
> 
> I have some dell fans that run at 1.4amp (40% above rated header output)


Hello

No. 1A maximum is the spec that needs to be adhered to.


----------



## Silent Scone

pop.


----------



## Jpmboy

blue is much nicer than yellow.


----------



## Silent Scone

I was just about to ask you in the TITAN thread, how you finding it? All well?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I was just about to ask you in the TITAN thread, how you finding it? All well?


yes sir. gonna keep these 8 sticks. Price is really good ($350USD) and they are running spectacularly. 44/40 just for you bro.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice







. Impressive you've ironed out the training issues quickly, I would have just assumed that configuration to be a ****.

Not sure I have the enthusiasm to put myself through the trauma


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Impressive you've ironed out the training issues quickly, I would have just assumed that configuration to be a ****.
> Not sure I have the enthusiasm to put myself through the trauma


I was expecting the same... luckily these booted up easy, Had a couple of dropped sticks along the way; lol - like 7 at one point... then the "55" Q-code - ram not installed - as I look at 8 sticks in there. Was like the MB had a hairball. safe mode - reload, restart and all sticks magically appeared. Been at 3200 just 2 days so time will tell.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes sir. gonna keep these 8 sticks. Price is really good ($350USD) and they are running spectacularly. 44/40 just for you bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm just glad 16GB works so well for me







. That was a great price!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I was expecting the same... luckily these booted up easy, Had a couple of dropped sticks along the way; lol - like 7 at one point... then the "55" Q-code - ram not installed - as I look at 8 sticks in there. Was like the MB had a hairball. safe mode - reload, restart and all sticks magically appeared. Been at 3200 just 2 days so time will tell.


Haha, all fun. Yes, this is the part of pushing memory limits that can be off putting especially with DDR4s relentlessly pushy (but with good reason) training routines. You have to soak test the living hell out of settings if you're looking for a trouble free system and not the pub talk variety


----------



## DELA360

ok so my cpu the 5930k and i got 8 dimms of gskill 3000mhz memory if i set my ram to 3000mhz the cpu overclocks alittle to like 3.7 and everythign is stable im even stable at 4.2 but its a bit hot on load like 60c anyway im stable during all my overclock tests but say i shut my machine down and reboot i sometimes dont get a beep and i gotta go back into the bios so i never crash but it wont boot sometimes seems like a bios issue ... anyone getting stable overclocks but having bios issues when rebooting or turning on the machine say in the morning after it was shutdown for the night kinda new to all this stuff learning slowly thanks


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> ok so my cpu the 5930k and i got 8 dimms of gskill 3000mhz memory if i set my ram to 3000mhz the cpu overclocks alittle to like 3.7 and everythign is stable im even stable at 4.2 but its a bit hot on load like 60c anyway im stable during all my overclock tests but say i shut my machine down and reboot i sometimes dont get a beep and i gotta go back into the bios so i never crash but it wont boot sometimes seems like a bios issue ... anyone getting stable overclocks but having bios issues when rebooting or turning on the machine say in the morning after it was shutdown for the night kinda new to all this stuff learning slowly thanks


Hello

The system is not stable and most likely is stopping on a memory related Q-Code. Fine tuning SA voltage may help. Also, what is the model number of the memory kit?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> i sometimes dont get a beep and i gotta go back into the bios so i never crash but it wont boot sometimes seems like a bios issue


You might want to try using separate voltages for the DIMMs. Do you know your memory voltages? Let's use and example of 1.35V DIMM voltages. They are only unstable when doing a cold boot. In this scenario it might be due to the lack of initial current flowing through the DIMMs upon a cold boot. To fix this, you can set separate DIMM voltages in the BIOS (this is also what it says on the RoG OCing guide). In this example, I would set the DRAM Voltage in the main BIOS screen to 1.38V (a little higher than normal). Then I would enter the "DRAM Timing Control" submenu and go to "DRAM Eventual Voltage". I would set the eventual voltage to the correct voltage the DIMMs need, which is 1.35V.

What this does in effect: when booting the machine, the BIOS sets the RAM to 1.38V during POST (so they don't drop out), and after POST is complete it will set them to 1.35V. Think of it as turning the ignition on a car, you have to hold the key in position while the engine turns over in order to ignite the fuel.


----------



## Reglar

I seem to have bricked my X99-E WS, and while I just ordered a replacement, I thought I'd take a stab to see if anyone here has ideas how to resolve this.

I am upgrading an existing system which uses 2 PSUs to drive a RVE 4, triple 670s, a large water cooling loop and a bunch of drives. The RVE 4 works fine in this config.

I bench tested the X99-E WS with a 5930K using another PSU so that I didn't have to dissemble my main rig for part validation. The board worked just fine.

I then put the board in my main rig, and hooked everything up, but when I hit the power button the DIAG_CPU light comes on, and stays on, and the Q-CODE stays at 00 (and obviously it didn't post). I then pulled it out of the rig, put it back on the bench, and the same thing happens, it no longer posts even with the bench CPU PSU.

I'm pretty sure the issue is that the CPU power and main ATX power cables are off 1 PSU, and the 12Volt 6-pin for multiple graphics cards is off the 2nd power supply and I created some sort of ground issue.

I've ordered a new, large enough power supply so I can pull out the 2 PSUs, and I've ordered a replacement card, but if anyone has ideas on whether or not this is recoverable I can save myself the cost of the 2nd motherboard.

Thanks.

----

PS. I had upgraded the BIOS to the latest today (1102) prior to putting it in the rig. I don't think that's a factor at all, I just expect someone to ask what BIOS was in it.


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> I seem to have bricked my X99-E WS, and while I just ordered a replacement, I thought I'd take a stab to see if anyone here has ideas how to resolve this.
> 
> I am upgrading an existing system which uses 2 PSUs to drive a RVE 4, triple 670s, a large water cooling loop and a bunch of drives. The RVE 4 works fine in this config.
> 
> I bench tested the X99-E WS with a 5930K using another PSU so that I didn't have to dissemble my main rig for part validation. The board worked just fine.
> 
> I then put the board in my main rig, and hooked everything up, but when I hit the power button the DIAG_CPU light comes on, and stays on, and the Q-CODE stays at 00 (and obviously it didn't post). I then pulled it out of the rig, put it back on the bench, and the same thing happens, it no longer posts even with the bench CPU.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the issue is that the CPU power and main ATX power cables are off 1 PSU, and the 12Volt 6-pin for multiple graphics cards is off the 2nd power supply and I created some sort of ground issue.
> 
> I've ordered a new, large enough power supply so I can pull out the 2 PSUs, and I've ordered a replacement card, but if anyone has ideas on whether or not this is recoverable I can save myself the cost of the 2nd motherboard.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ----
> 
> PS. I had upgraded the BIOS to the latest today (1102) prior to putting it in the rig. I don't think that's a factor at all, I just expect someone to ask what BIOS was in it.


This kind of thing happened to me when i upgrade my pc to watercooling ; i unplug all wire and just plug the pump for put the liquid in my loop and in the morning i saw i forget unplug the 6 pin power connector for cpu ( the atx 24 was unplug) then when i plug all my motherboard do the same thing as you and i sent back the mobo and company gave me another one and all works fine with the new mobo. Ya i forgot just 1 connector on the 6 pin cpu and this broke my mobo.

Now i bought a cheap psu and when i want do something about watercooling my main psu is never plug to the wall and i just plug the cheap one for feed the pump so like this i not need to unplug any wire from my system coz the main psu is not connected.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> I seem to have bricked my X99-E WS, and while I just ordered a replacement, I thought I'd take a stab to see if anyone here has ideas how to resolve this.
> 
> I am upgrading an existing system which uses 2 PSUs to drive a RVE 4, triple 670s, a large water cooling loop and a bunch of drives. The RVE 4 works fine in this config.
> 
> I bench tested the X99-E WS with a 5930K using another PSU so that I didn't have to dissemble my main rig for part validation. The board worked just fine.
> 
> I then put the board in my main rig, and hooked everything up, but when I hit the power button the DIAG_CPU light comes on, and stays on, and the Q-CODE stays at 00 (and obviously it didn't post). I then pulled it out of the rig, put it back on the bench, and the same thing happens, it no longer posts even with the bench CPU.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the issue is that the CPU power and main ATX power cables are off 1 PSU, and the 12Volt 6-pin for multiple graphics cards is off the 2nd power supply and I created some sort of ground issue.
> 
> I've ordered a new, large enough power supply so I can pull out the 2 PSUs, and I've ordered a replacement card, but if anyone has ideas on whether or not this is recoverable I can save myself the cost of the 2nd motherboard.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ----
> 
> PS. I had upgraded the BIOS to the latest today (1102) prior to putting it in the rig. I don't think that's a factor at all, I just expect someone to ask what BIOS was in it.


Will the board and one GPU post and boot properly?
my x79E-WS did not like mixed PSU power to the MB either... but nothing permanent went wrong. Gpus+ and extrernal pump on one PSU, all else on the main PSU and it worked fine with 3 780Ti Classifieds.
Unequal ground potentials can be a problem when using 2 PSUs. If the 2 PSUs are not sharing the same chassis ground (or even if they are and are identical models on the same chassis) test with a DMM between the two using 2 mount screws or any other exposed PSU case metal to see the voltage indicating current between the two. I run a separate ground wire to shunt as much current as you can off the MB ground/common chassis when using 2 PSU.


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Will the board and one GPU post and boot properly?
> my x79E-WS did not like mixed PSU power to the MB either... but nothing permanent went wrong. Gpus+ and extrernal pump on one PSU, all else on the main PSU and it worked fine with 3 780Ti Classifieds.
> Unequal ground potentials can be a problem when using 2 PSUs. If the 2 PSUs are not sharing the same chassis ground (or even if they are and are identical models on the same chassis) test with a DMM between the two using 2 mount screws or any other exposed PSU case metal to see the voltage indicating current between the two. I run a separate ground wire to shunt as much current as you can off the MB ground/common chassis when using 2 PSU.


Thanks for the ideas. Unfortunately it won't post regardless of what I try. I can't even get the bios flashback to work (button on the back and I have confirmed the use drive is in the correct sub slot). What ever happened, happened in a pretty fundamental spot it seems.


----------



## [email protected]

There are some PSUs on the marekt that will kill attached components if OCP trips when PSUs are combined. Would not recommend using such configs if it can be avoided by purchasing a single capable PSU.


----------



## elbeasto

My PC has taken to randomly rebooting lately.
Either that or the monitor goes off and I have to manually reboot with the button on the case.

Event viewer reports this every time it happens:

Code:



Code:


The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000116 (0xfffffa80113ba110, 0xfffff88005068a08, 0xffffffffc000009a, 0x0000000000000004). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\060815-18252-01.dmp. Report Id: 060815-18252-01.

The .dmp file:

060815-18252-01.zip 49k .zip file


Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> My PC has taken to randomly rebooting lately.
> Either that or the monitor goes off and I have to manually reboot with the button on the case.
> 
> Event viewer reports this every time it happens:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000116 (0xfffffa80113ba110, 0xfffff88005068a08, 0xffffffffc000009a, 0x0000000000000004). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\060815-18252-01.dmp. Report Id: 060815-18252-01.
> 
> The .dmp file:
> 
> 060815-18252-01.zip 49k .zip file
> 
> 
> Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


Did you install a new GPU recently? Overclock the GPU? Install new drivers? This error is related to the GPU failing under use.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> My PC has taken to randomly rebooting lately.
> Either that or the monitor goes off and I have to manually reboot with the button on the case.
> 
> Event viewer reports this every time it happens:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000116 (0xfffffa80113ba110, 0xfffff88005068a08, 0xffffffffc000009a, 0x0000000000000004). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\060815-18252-01.dmp. Report Id: 060815-18252-01.
> 
> The .dmp file:
> 
> 060815-18252-01.zip 49k .zip file
> 
> 
> Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


116 is the graphics card(s) or driver... or PCIE.

please fill out rigbuilder (top right of every page) and add your rig to your sig block,. - how to link in my sig. otherwise don't know what you are using. the minidmp file didn't point to anything obvious (lol- ntos kernel)


----------



## elbeasto

I was afraid of this, I was hoping it would just be a PSU.
It's a relatively new build, about 4 months old.

2 new GTX 980's.

Actually, everything is new except the PSU with is from my last build.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> My PC has taken to randomly rebooting lately.
> Either that or the monitor goes off and I have to manually reboot with the button on the case.
> 
> Event viewer reports this every time it happens:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000116 (0xfffffa80113ba110, 0xfffff88005068a08, 0xffffffffc000009a, 0x0000000000000004). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\060815-18252-01.dmp. Report Id: 060815-18252-01.
> 
> The .dmp file:
> 
> 060815-18252-01.zip 49k .zip file
> 
> 
> Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


Hello

Does this also happen after the motherboard's UEFI is fully cleared and using default settings?


----------



## elbeasto

I've pretty much been running the system at stock recently.
I just load optimised defaults and then change the DRAM speed to 2666MHz which in turn changes sync all cores.

It started when I installed MSI afterburner (without uninstalling EVGA Precision) and then uninstalled Afterburner.
As soon as I uninstalled After burner I started getting these reboots when gaming and occasionally just when in Windows.


----------



## [email protected]

Full stock would be the memory at 2133 instead of 2666.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I've pretty much been running the system at stock recently.
> I just load optimised defaults and then change the DRAM speed to 2666MHz which in turn changes sync all cores.
> 
> It started when I installed MSI afterburner (without uninstalling EVGA Precision) and then uninstalled Afterburner.
> As soon as I uninstalled After burner I started getting these reboots when gaming and occasionally just when in Windows.


like I said - it's the NV drivers (edit: baring a memory OC issue







). which driver are you using and what refresh rate monitor. With certain combos - PX corrupts the driver ini file and you will need to sweep the system with DDU 15.2, then reinstall the drivers. I'd avoid PX.


----------



## Silent Scone

Make sure everything regarding MSI AB and PX is completely uninstalled, revert memory to 2133 and try again. There is a polling issue that NVIDIA are investigating with Afterburners monitoring. Also if you are using a driver beyond 350.12 try disabling hardware acceleration in your web browser.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There are some PSUs on the marekt that will kill attached components if OCP trips when PSUs are combined. Would not recommend using such configs if it can be avoided by purchasing a single capable PSU.


Phantek have just launched a plug and play PSU splitter. Oh what fun that will bring you soon


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> like I said - it's the NV drivers (edit: baring a memory OC issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). which driver are you using and what refresh rate monitor. With certain combos - PX corrupts the driver ini file and you will need to sweep the system with DDU 15.2, then reinstall the drivers. I'd avoid PX.


It just happened again playing FC4...

I do have an issue with nvidia control panel at the moment, if you try to change a setting in 'manage 3D settings' it says access denied. It's also very slow to respond. As described here.
I can try uninstalling GeForce Experience.

But right now I'm using the 350.12 drivers, anything newer and I get the "Display driver has stopped responding and has recovered" error whenever browsing with Chrome. Also described in the GeForce forums.

My monitor is a Dell U3011 and has a refresh rate of 60Hz.

I'm not entirely certain that it's definitely drivers. After rebooting from one of these events 2 days ago I heard what sounded like coil whine or at least an electrical noise from around the GPU area.
I haven't heard it since but yeah, not a good sign.

I've had Precision uninstalled since yesterday. It was causing problems but it's obviously not the cause.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> It just happened again playing FC4...
> 
> I do have an issue with nvidia control panel at the moment, if you try to change a setting in 'manage 3D settings' it says access denied. It's also very slow to respond. As described here.
> I can try uninstalling GeForce Experience.
> 
> But right now I'm using the 350.12 drivers, anything newer and I get the "Display driver has stopped responding and has recovered" error whenever browsing with Chrome. Also described in the GeForce forums.
> 
> My monitor is a Dell U3011 and has a refresh rate of 60Hz.
> 
> I'm not entirely certain that it's definitely drivers. After rebooting from one of these events 2 days ago I heard what sounded like coil whine or at least an electrical noise from around the GPU area.
> I haven't heard it since but yeah, not a good sign.
> 
> I've had Precision uninstalled since yesterday. It was causing problems but it's obviously not the cause.


Do the following

Uninstall the GPU drivers from control panel - reboot when prompted

Run latest version of DDU as suggested by Jpmboy, select yes to run in safe mode

Once rebooted in safe mode with DDU - select clean with reboot.

Once restarted install 350.12 again - select clean install


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> It just happened again playing FC4...
> 
> I do have an issue with nvidia control panel at the moment, if you try to change a setting in 'manage 3D settings' it says access denied. It's also very slow to respond. As described here.
> I can try uninstalling GeForce Experience.
> 
> But right now I'm using the 350.12 drivers, anything newer and I get the "Display driver has stopped responding and has recovered" error whenever browsing with Chrome. Also described in the GeForce forums.
> 
> My monitor is a Dell U3011 and has a refresh rate of 60Hz.
> 
> I'm not entirely certain that it's definitely drivers. After rebooting from one of these events 2 days ago I heard what sounded like coil whine or at least an electrical noise from around the GPU area.
> I haven't heard it since but yeah, not a good sign.
> 
> I've had Precision uninstalled since yesterday. It was causing problems but it's obviously not the cause.


Hello

This is not a motherboard issue. The fastest way to narrow this down is clearing the UEFI and using default (_Default - a selection automatically used by a computer program in the absence of a choice made by the user_ ) settings as noted above. Perform a fresh install of the operating system and base drivers. If no issues install any used software/utilities one at a time until the issue reoccurs.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is not a motherboard issue. The fastest way to narrow this down is clearing the UEFI and using default (_Default - a selection automatically used by a computer program in the absence of a choice made by the user_ ) settings as noted above. Perform a fresh install of the operating system and base drivers. If no issues install any used software/utilities one at a time until the issue reoccurs.


base drivers would be ethernet and chipset?

Didn't really think it was a motherboard problem, seems like GPU or drivers/software.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Base drivers would be all motherboard and installed component drivers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> It just happened again playing FC4...
> I do have an issue with nvidia control panel at the moment, if you try to change a setting in 'manage 3D settings' it says access denied. It's also very slow to respond. As described here.
> I can try uninstalling GeForce Experience.
> But right now I'm using the 350.12 drivers, anything newer and I get the "Display driver has stopped responding and has recovered" error whenever browsing with Chrome. Also described in the GeForce forums.
> My monitor is a Dell U3011 and has a refresh rate of 60Hz.
> I'm not entirely certain that it's definitely drivers. After rebooting from one of these events 2 days ago I heard what sounded like coil whine or at least an electrical noise from around the GPU area.
> I haven't heard it since but yeah, not a good sign.
> I've had Precision uninstalled since yesterday. It was causing problems but it's obviously not the cause.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do the following
> Uninstall the GPU drivers from control panel - reboot when prompted
> Run latest version of DDU as suggested by Jpmboy, select yes to run in safe mode
> *Once rebooted in safe mode with DDU - select clean with reboot.
> Once restarted install 350.12 again - select clean install*


^^ This. It's been a real problem on the 980 boards. PX/AB are doing something to the driver ini file (IME, it's been PX) and at times locking the card(s) in P0.. or worse.. P8 after a single driver hangup when an OC has been applied using either tool. Clean sweep and reinstall the drivers + tool of choice. Install only one OC tool.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This. It's been a real problem on the 980 boards. PX/AB are doing something to the driver ini file (IME, it's been PX) and at times locking the card(s) in P0.. or worse.. P8 after a single driver hangup when an OC has been applied using either tool. Clean sweep and reinstall the drivers + tool of choice. Install only one OC tool.


Okay I've done a clean install of the drivers minus Geforce Experience, the 3D drivers and the nvidia HD audio drivers.

I've also loaded defaults in BIOS leaving DRAM speed on auto. Only thing I changed was boot order, BIOS always tries to set my storage drives as boot drives.

Thanks Jpmboy but I had neither PX or AB installed today and got the problem.

Anyway, see how it goes at stock and clean driver install.


----------



## Gimbo

Okay I seem to have missed something in the bios. I am trying to enable C7 state. I have C-States enabled in the bios but it says C7 is disabled. So I am hoping someone on here knows how to enable it. Thanks for any insight to this.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gimbo*
> 
> Okay I seem to have missed something in the bios. I am trying to enable C7 state. I have C-States enabled in the bios but it says C7 is disabled. So I am hoping someone on here knows how to enable it. Thanks for any insight to this.


If you're OCing beyond 4.0GHz or more than 1.2V of Vcore, disable all C-States except C1, C1E and C2. C3 and C6, and higher, drop the voltage too much upon load causing instability.


----------



## MarkShot

Raja,

Why doesn't my AI Suite 3 look like what is in the guide? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

If you are asking about Auto Tuning, the ROG boards don't have it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Okay I've done a clean install of the drivers minus Geforce Experience, the 3D drivers and the nvidia HD audio drivers.
> 
> I've also loaded defaults in BIOS leaving DRAM speed on auto. Only thing I changed was boot order, BIOS always tries to set my storage drives as boot drives.
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy but I had *neither PX or AB installed today and got the problem*.
> 
> Anyway, see how it goes at stock and clean driver install.


ah - that's the thing. once PX/AB bork the ini file, removing them is usually not sufficient. Let's see how the clean install does.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah - that's the thing. once PX/AB bork the ini file, removing them is usually not sufficient. Let's see how the clean install does.


LoL jeez sounds nasty :/

Well if it happens again, I'll try a clean Windows install.


----------



## Atars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atars*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> Can u help me?
> 5960X on Asus X99 Dlx last bios updated (1702) 1 month ago, 16gb GSkill 2666 C15
> Last Oc BCLK 125 Core 4.25 VCore 1.23v Cache 4.0Ghz Vcache 1.2v Input Voltage 1.880v
> It works fine untill last day. Yesterday evening I got this problem:
> QCode error AF, CPU Led lighting, no POST, no anything else


can anybody help me?
tnx in advance


----------



## anotheraznguy

I have a X99 Deluxe u3.1 and was curious at idle, what temps are you seeing for the VRM and PCH

At idle -
CPU - 42C
VRM - 60C
PCH - 49C

At load
CPU - 61C
VRM - 66C
PCH - 48C

Also a second question
I see a discrepency in the AI software vs what i see in hardware monitor in terms of temps.

If you look at the image below. The CPU temp with the ASUS suite shows 61 where as hwmonitor shows 71 at that time from the motherboard.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> LoL jeez sounds nasty :/
> 
> Well if it happens again, I'll try a *clean Windows install*.


lol - no, just the nvidia drivers which I think you did.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> I have a X99 Deluxe u3.1 and was curious at idle, what temps are you seeing for the VRM and PCH
> 
> At idle -
> CPU - 42C
> VRM - 60C
> PCH - 49C
> 
> At load
> CPU - 61C
> VRM - 66C
> PCH - 48C
> 
> Also a second question
> I see a discrepency in the AI software vs what i see in hardware monitor in terms of temps.
> If you look at the image below. The CPU temp with the ASUS suite shows 61 where as hwmonitor shows 71 at that time from the motherboard.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


load temps look fine. Idle does seem high - especially the VRM. Try using AID64 for temps and voltages. Also. best not to run two sensor programs at the same time.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> I have a X99 Deluxe u3.1 and was curious at idle, what temps are you seeing for the VRM and PCH
> 
> At idle -
> CPU - 42C
> VRM - 60C
> PCH - 49C
> 
> At load
> CPU - 61C
> VRM - 66C
> PCH - 48C
> 
> Also a second question
> I see a discrepency in the AI software vs what i see in hardware monitor in terms of temps.
> 
> If you look at the image below. The CPU temp with the ASUS suite shows 61 where as hwmonitor shows 71 at that time from the motherboard.


Hello

66C load temp is fine for the VRM. If you want lower temps get some airflow across that portion of the board. AI Suite reported CPU temp is the average of the CPU Package and CPU socket sensor temperatures.


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - no, just the nvidia drivers which I think you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> load temps look fine. Idle does seem high - especially the VRM. Try using AID64 for temps and voltages. Also. best not to run two sensor programs at the same time.


So i have a Fractal S case and with my current fan setup. At idle the majority of the fans are sub 800 rpm and the only fan i have without a radiator in block its path is the rear exhaust. Should i be worried with my high idle temp or just leave it be considering that once my fans turn up the VRM never hits 70


----------



## DELA360

G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 16GB (8 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-16GRR


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 16GB (8 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-16GRR


Two kits combined? 16GB is 4X4, not 4X8...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> So i have a Fractal S case and with my current fan setup. At idle the majority of the fans are sub 800 rpm and the only fan i have without a radiator in block its path is the rear exhaust. Should i be worried with my high idle temp or just leave it be considering that once my fans turn up the VRM never hits 70


VRM is fine to run below 70'C. If you want cooling, consider buying a small 8cm fan and attach that above the VRM heatsink with tape.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - no, just the nvidia drivers which I think you did.


hmm I just got another random reboot.
I really think this is either a failing GPU or PSU now.

I rebooted and there was an 'electrical crack' noise when the speakers came on.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> hmm I just got another random reboot.
> I really think this is either a failing GPU or PSU now.
> 
> I rebooted and there was an 'electrical crack' noise when the speakers came on.


Daaum - a thud in the speakers is not that unusual (my R4BE still does that). What PSU? it's not in your sig rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> So i have a Fractal S case and with my current fan setup. At idle the majority of the fans are sub 800 rpm and the only fan i have without a radiator in block its path is the rear exhaust. Should i be worried with my high idle temp or just leave it be considering that once my fans turn up the VRM never hits 70


eh - I'd have a bit more air flow at idle, but that's a personal choice. Looks like you're good to go.


----------



## elbeasto

It's a Seasonic 1250W.
The thud is normal but the electrical noise isn't.

This is going to be so hard and expensive to diagnose...

I'm wondering if it might just be better off left as is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> It's a Seasonic 1250W.
> The thud is normal but the electrical noise isn't.
> 
> This is going to be so hard and expensive to diagnose...
> 
> I'm wondering if it might just be better off left as is.


what - and have random blackouts? Random restarts, baring any electrical issue, are usually ram related. Screen freeze - cache or possibly vcore.

1) what stability tests have you run on the fully assembled, but not overclocked system? (even after doing a clrcmos, add 5-10mV vdimm to each channel)
2) if the GPUs are flashed to a mod bios - flash back.
3) make sure that you have the AUX PCIE power connector (mobo molex) plugged in for SLI
4) if you use chrome - stay with driver 3501.2
5) make sure that ther are no "extra" mobo mount posts on the case MB tray - eg. any that are not holding the mobo with a screw.
6) remove each graphics card and test separately.


----------



## Gimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> If you're OCing beyond 4.0GHz or more than 1.2V of Vcore, disable all C-States except C1, C1E and C2. C3 and C6, and higher, drop the voltage too much upon load causing instability.


I have to disagree. I am running 4.5ghz with 1.284v rock stable. All C-states are enabled except C7. I have the Asus x99-Deluxe bios 1004. Anyone know why C7 isn't enabled? How to enable it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 16GB (8 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-16GRR


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gimbo*
> 
> I have to disagree. I am running 4.5ghz with 1.284v rock stable. All C-states are enabled except C7. I have the Asus x99-Deluxe bios 1004. Anyone know why C7 isn't enabled? How to enable it?


Play GTA V and come back to me on that,


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Feeling homesick?


----------



## DELA360

yea 2 kits


----------



## MarkShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you are asking about Auto Tuning, the ROG boards don't have it.


I am confused. I purchased your most expensive X99 board and you are telling me that one of the key features for which I purchased it (since I have never done OCing) is not available! After spending two hours watching someone by the name of JJ from Asus on Youtube demonstrate how fantastic this feature works and is superior to hand overclocks?

Why did I pay more to get less?

So, I am going to have to learn to do that this by hand?

How do I over clock just a single core for games?

Can I still use TurboApp to just load the OC profile when the game of interest is running?

Thanks!


----------



## MarkShot

One more thing. My warranty is void if OC and do it by hand as opposed to have done automatically by AI Suite 3. It says it on my bill of sale. Obviously, I am now going to have to void my warranty!


----------



## djgar

OMG! WE'RE ALL VOID!!


----------



## MarkShot

Very funny.

But part of the reason I got the RAMPAGE V EXTREME board was that I thought this would all be done automatically for me.

I wouldn't learn to drive a car by going out in rush hour mid-town NYC traffic. Instead I would just get a taxi.

I am kind of stuck now. (But one would expect that higher price boards would be a superset of the feature of lower priced ones.)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkShot*
> 
> Very funny.
> 
> But part of the reason I got the RAMPAGE V EXTREME board was that I thought this would all be done automatically for me.
> 
> I wouldn't learn to drive a car by going out in rush hour mid-town NYC traffic. Instead I would just get a taxi.
> 
> I am kind of stuck now. (But one would expect that higher price boards would be a superset of the feature of lower priced ones.)


Hello

Doubtful that you would purchase a Ferrari to learn to drive either. This has been rehashed countless times. The majority of users that purchase the channel/mainstream boards are the ones looking for dynamic overclocking such as JJ demonstrates. Most ROG board users have no use for a dynamic type overclocking utility and this is the market segment the ROG branding is targeted at. If you do not wish to manually overclock the system pick one of the three available overclocking presets that your system will run stable at.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkShot*
> 
> Very funny.
> 
> But part of the reason I got the RAMPAGE V EXTREME board was that I thought this would all be done automatically for me.
> 
> I wouldn't learn to drive a car by going out in rush hour mid-town NYC traffic. Instead I would just get a taxi.
> 
> I am kind of stuck now. (But one would expect that higher price boards would be a superset of the feature of lower priced ones.)


The RVE enables a lot of options for overclocking that a lot of other boards don't. That'd what you paid for- the ability to tweak more and get the most out of the CPU and RAM. Any half decent review should have told you this.

It's not a taxi, it's a souped up race car with easy access to custom tuning.

Now with that settled, it still is quite easy to get a basic overclock. The first post has a nice guide for basic overclocking which should get you where you want.

@Praz: I thought about using a Ferrari in my own analogy lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> yea 2 kits










could be that's causing issues. flip back a page or two and read the ROG forum post (by Raja) linked by Praz.


----------



## DELA360

yea asus told me to take 4 dimms out and try to oc i might try that right now im stable on a 3.7 oc turbo mode which i dont even think is a oc with this 3.5 cpu but my ram atleast goes up to 2666 i cant hit 3000 still better the 2133mhz and im new to this ill check that out i appreciate the effort in trying to help


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> yea 2 kits


Not a good idea to combine kits and expect plug-and-play operation.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkShot*
> 
> Very funny.
> 
> But part of the reason I got the RAMPAGE V EXTREME board was that I thought this would all be done automatically for me.
> 
> I wouldn't learn to drive a car by going out in rush hour mid-town NYC traffic. Instead I would just get a taxi.
> 
> I am kind of stuck now. (But one would expect that higher price boards would be a superset of the feature of lower priced ones.)


You live and learn. Like you've now learnt you don't jump in the deep end and buy a product range well known for offering settings and tweaks for overclockers that want to go that little bit extra. I'm pretty seasoned and do not see the need to buy a Rampage for conventional use. Like Praz has said...you don't buy a Ferrari and expect to be able to sigh happily at the wheel and drive off into the sunset via controlled drifting after passing your test only the day before, nor is there a spoon fed button in one.


----------



## MarkShot

No, I really did want to OC and spent the money on the components to do so. I just don't have the expertise.

I play basically single threaded strategy games. So, a 35% OC on a single core of six can represent a major boost to my game playing.

Yes, you can say I was ignorant to not know that I should I have got an X99 Deluxe or Pro for my needs. But for the uninformed, it is not as clear as you think. There is limited documentation. There is an AI Suite 3 with DIP-5 for the Rampage Board. There is no reason to think that OC automation is not there.

In any case, I will read, figure it out, and do it manually. I just had not planned to invest the time. Why? It is one of those things once done, I will not do again. Not do again for a long time. If I should do it again at all. The last PC was 7 years ago. In 7 years from now, all this knowledge gained will be obsolete.

Also, I realize that most OCers accept voiding their warranty However, it was rather comfy that the store would give a warranty as long as I auto OCed. Fortunately, I am in Taiwan and the English on my bill of sale is very ambiguous as to what constitutes "by hand". But they I have been to court here once already and no one who has ever been wants to go again!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkShot*
> 
> No, I really did want to OC and spent the money on the components to do so. I just don't have the expertise.
> 
> I play basically single threaded strategy games. So, a 35% OC on a single core of six can represent a major boost to my game playing.
> 
> Yes, you can say I was ignorant to not know that I should I have got an X99 Deluxe or Pro for my needs. But for the uninformed, it is not as clear as you think. There is limited documentation. There is an AI Suite 3 with DIP-5 for the Rampage Board. There is no reason to think that OC automation is not there.
> 
> In any case, I will read, figure it out, and do it manually. I just had not planned to invest the time. Why? It is one of those things once done, I will not do again. Not do again for a long time. If I should do it again at all. The last PC was 7 years ago. In 7 years from now, all this knowledge gained will be obsolete.
> 
> Also, I realize that most OCers accept voiding their warranty However, it was rather comfy that the store would give a warranty as long as I auto OCed. Fortunately, I am in Taiwan and the English on my bill of sale is very ambiguous as to what constitutes "by hand". But they I have been to court here once already and no one who has ever been wants to go again!


Here's a guaranteed set of OC settings.

CPU: Set core limits to 40. Set the Vcore offset to +0.250V.
Cache: Set cache limit to 37. Set the Cache Voltage offset to +0.250V.

Work up or down from there. Don't let temperatures go higher than 85'C in ASUS Realbench! If they do, you will have to lower the Vcore offset and CPU core limits.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what - and have random blackouts? Random restarts, baring any electrical issue, are usually ram related. Screen freeze - cache or possibly vcore.
> 
> 1) what stability tests have you run on the fully assembled, but not overclocked system? (even after doing a clrcmos, add 5-10mV vdimm to each channel)
> 2) if the GPUs are flashed to a mod bios - flash back.
> 3) make sure that you have the AUX PCIE power connector (mobo molex) plugged in for SLI
> 4) if you use chrome - stay with driver 3501.2
> 5) make sure that ther are no "extra" mobo mount posts on the case MB tray - eg. any that are not holding the mobo with a screw.
> 6) remove each graphics card and test separately.


I'm either going to put up with it or build a new box, so much hassle for one part that isn't working.
******* computers.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkShot*
> 
> No, I really did want to OC and spent the money on the components to do so. I just don't have the expertise.
> 
> I play basically single threaded strategy games. So, a 35% OC on a single core of six can represent a major boost to my game playing.
> 
> Yes, you can say I was ignorant to not know that I should I have got an X99 Deluxe or Pro for my needs. But for the uninformed, it is not as clear as you think. There is limited documentation. There is an AI Suite 3 with DIP-5 for the Rampage Board. There is no reason to think that OC automation is not there.
> 
> *In any case, I will read, figure it out, and do it manually. I just had not planned to invest the time. Why? It is one of those things once done, I will not do again. Not do again for a long time. If I should do it again at all. The last PC was 7 years ago. In 7 years from now, all this knowledge gained will be obsolete.
> *
> Also, I realize that most OCers accept voiding their warranty However, it was rather comfy that the store would give a warranty as long as I auto OCed. Fortunately, I am in Taiwan and the English on my bill of sale is very ambiguous as to what constitutes "by hand". But they I have been to court here once already and no one who has ever been wants to go again!


This is a perfectly reasonable outlook, but these things often require user intervention sadly, and there is no guarantee that auto tuner will give you stable results.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I'm either going to put up with it or build a new box, so much hassle for one part that isn't working.
> ******* computers.


no worries - it's just a PC.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Here's a guaranteed set of OC settings.
> 
> CPU: Set core limits to 40. Set the Vcore offset to +0.250V.
> Cache: Set cache limit to 37. Set the Cache Voltage offset to +0.250V.
> 
> Work up or down from there. Don't let temperatures go higher than 85'C in ASUS Realbench! If they do, you will have to lower the Vcore offset and CPU core limits.


Bad advice, nothing is Guaranteed on this platform, what works for one, may not work for another.


----------



## alltheGHz

What are people's opinions on the ASUS Matx board revealed at computex? I personally am suuuper excited


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no worries - it's just a PC.


WHAT????!!!! It's more than just a PC! It's a life experience enhancing companion!








(If you're on this thread, that is)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> WHAT????!!!! It's more than just a PC! It's a life experience enhancing companion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you're on this thread, that is)


"enhancing"... unless :

maybe the redacted word is "wonderful"?


----------



## G227

Hi all,

Question about fan settings: *Is there a way to go under 60% minimum for the fans when you select DC mode? (either through q-fan or fan xpert)* I have a noisy pump that I have to control through DC means and - as such every % point counts. Having it run at 60% at idle is so much better than 100%, but I feel 40-50% would be even better. Unfortunately there is that dreaded lock at minimum 60% fan speed. I know some people on other forums posted work-arounds for the fan xpert 2 - but setting changed in fan xpert 3 so I can't get those to work.

Tried looking through the forum using the search option, but couldn't find anything. Any advice would be greatly appreciated







Thanks a bunch!


----------



## aln688

I'll be using an ASUS X99 Deluxe motherboard, and considering using 2 x Intel 750 SSDs. I understand the ASUS Hyperkit allows the M.2 slot on the motherboard to connect to the Mini-SAS connector on the back of an Intel 750 SSD.

The question is, is it possible to use this ASUS Hyperkit + Intel 750 Mini-SAS SSD and a PCI Express Intel 750 SSD, at the same time? I'm considering using one 400GB for the O.S., and a 1.2GTB version for local storage. I previously considered 2 x Samsung 850 Pro's in RAID 0, but I like the Intel option better.

I read the ASUS PC DIY web-site on this topic, and unless I'm blind I never saw any information that relates to running both at the same time. Maybe it's not possible, I'm not sure.

Thanks.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Question about fan settings: *Is there a way to go under 60% minimum for the fans when you select DC mode? (either through q-fan or fan xpert)* I have a noisy pump that I have to control through DC means and - as such every % point counts. Having it run at 60% at idle is so much better than 100%, but I feel 40-50% would be even better. Unfortunately there is that dreaded lock at minimum 60% fan speed. I know some people on other forums posted work-arounds for the fan xpert 2 - but setting changed in fan xpert 3 so I can't get those to work.
> 
> Tried looking through the forum using the search option, but couldn't find anything. Any advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


I recall either Praz or Raja mentioning that it was a reliability issue. Since they have to cater to whatever people attach, they make it a lowest common denominator entry. Apparently some fans have problems below 60%.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> I'll be using an ASUS X99 Deluxe motherboard, and considering using 2 x Intel 750 SSDs. I understand the ASUS Hyperkit allows the M.2 slot on the motherboard to connect to the Mini-SAS connector on the back of an Intel 750 SSD.
> 
> The question is, is it possible to use this ASUS Hyperkit + Intel 750 Mini-SAS SSD and a PCI Express Intel 750 SSD, at the same time? I'm considering using one 400GB for the O.S., and a 1.2GTB version for local storage. I previously considered 2 x Samsung 850 Pro's in RAID 0, but I like the Intel option better.
> 
> I read the ASUS PC DIY web-site on this topic, and unless I'm blind I never saw any information that relates to running both at the same time. Maybe it's not possible, I'm not sure.
> 
> Thanks.


No clue, but a 1.2 GigaTeraByte drive would be humongous!!


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I recall either Praz or Raja mentioning that it was a reliability issue. Since they have to cater to whatever people attach, they make it a lowest common denominator entry. Apparently some fans have problems below 60%.


Yep - know that, understand the reason







. Still looking for a work-around as it would help my situation.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> I'll be using an ASUS X99 Deluxe motherboard, and considering using 2 x Intel 750 SSDs. I understand the ASUS Hyperkit allows the M.2 slot on the motherboard to connect to the Mini-SAS connector on the back of an Intel 750 SSD.
> 
> The question is, is it possible to use this ASUS Hyperkit + Intel 750 Mini-SAS SSD and a PCI Express Intel 750 SSD, at the same time? I'm considering using one 400GB for the O.S., and a 1.2GTB version for local storage. I previously considered 2 x Samsung 850 Pro's in RAID 0, but I like the Intel option better.
> 
> I read the ASUS PC DIY web-site on this topic, and unless I'm blind I never saw any information that relates to running both at the same time. Maybe it's not possible, I'm not sure.
> 
> Thanks.


Check ASUSs website for the m.2 compatable SSDs, there are only a few that are compatable with the motherboard.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Yep - know that, understand the reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still looking for a work-around as it would help my situation.


I too found it annoying at first. But haven't found a workaround. Would be nice if they had two selectable settings for the minimum with a warning, like 60 and 30 or 40.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Question about fan settings: *Is there a way to go under 60% minimum for the fans when you select DC mode? (either through q-fan or fan xpert)* I have a noisy pump that I have to control through DC means and - as such every % point counts. Having it run at 60% at idle is so much better than 100%, but I feel 40-50% would be even better. Unfortunately there is that dreaded lock at minimum 60% fan speed. I know some people on other forums posted work-arounds for the fan xpert 2 - but setting changed in fan xpert 3 so I can't get those to work.
> 
> Tried looking through the forum using the search option, but couldn't find anything. Any advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


I made a complaint about this 2 months ago.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/6640#post_23774734

There's no way to go under 60% because it's hard coded and set upon every start.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I made a complaint about this 2 months ago.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/6640#post_23774734
> 
> There's no way to go under 60% because it's hard coded and set upon every start.


Hello

My reply is as valid now as it was then. If the 60% limit is an issue I can only suggest different fans or a fan controller. As far as pumps it is best to run them at a constant speed. Any quality pump should not be noisy enough in use for the noise to be objectionable.


----------



## Jpmboy

okay - so going back a few days, i pretty much have settled for the following with this GSkill 8x4GB 3000c15 kit. Odd thing was that tFAW of 20-23 was fine, but falied HCI MT at ~ 80%. Lowering to tFAW 18 ran to 200% before I ran out of patience (takes many hours, too many). Good in IBT with max ram for 10 loops (at 42/40), AID64 memory (3h), and of course, sPi 32M







.



so now I have this ugly 4x4GB Adata kit that does 3200c15 and 3333c16...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - so going back a few days, i pretty much have settled for the following with this GSkill 8x4GB 3000c15 kit. Odd thing was that tFAW of 20-23 was fine, but falied HCI MT at ~ 80%. Lowering to tFAW 18 ran to 200% before I ran out of patience (takes many hours, too many). Good in IBT with max ram for 10 loops (at 42/40), AID64 memory (3h), and of course, sPi 32M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now I have this ugly 4x4GB Adata kit that does 3200c15 and 3333c16...


What the ... wait a minute - adaptive cache????


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What the ... wait a minute - adaptive cache????


offset cache. lol - you scared me, had to look in bios.


----------



## djgar

That Asus TurboV Core display has it as adaptive, go figure


----------



## DELA360

should i just stay at stock speeds?


----------



## djgar

Surely, you jest ....
[don't call me Surely]


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Play GTA V and come back to me on that,


gta v is a wimp ,not taxing at all
far cry 4 is a lot more taxing,lol


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkShot*
> 
> No, I really did want to OC and spent the money on the components to do so. I just don't have the expertise.
> 
> I play basically single threaded strategy games. So, a 35% OC on a single core of six can represent a major boost to my game playing.
> 
> Yes, you can say I was ignorant to not know that I should I have got an X99 Deluxe or Pro for my needs. But for the uninformed, it is not as clear as you think. There is limited documentation. There is an AI Suite 3 with DIP-5 for the Rampage Board. There is no reason to think that OC automation is not there.
> 
> In any case, I will read, figure it out, and do it manually. I just had not planned to invest the time. Why? It is one of those things once done, I will not do again. Not do again for a long time. If I should do it again at all. The last PC was 7 years ago. In 7 years from now, all this knowledge gained will be obsolete.
> 
> Also, I realize that most OCers accept voiding their warranty However, it was rather comfy that the store would give a warranty as long as I auto OCed. Fortunately, I am in Taiwan and the English on my bill of sale is very ambiguous as to what constitutes "by hand". But they I have been to court here once already and no one who has ever been wants to go again!


want to trade?


----------



## simonx123

A quick question:
Is there a possibility to successfully run a 2800 Ram kit on a 100 strap? I know it is suppose to run on a 125 strap, however, I would like to take advantage of the Adaptive mode. It is running now on a 100 strap with Aida64 stable for 2 hours (still running). I tried to push the Ram to 3200 at 1.35v and 1.375v but can't get it to post (bd code).

P.S. I managed to lower my temps to around 81c under load (6 hours Aida stable) at 4.4Ghz (1.212v adaptive), Cache at 4.2 (1.2v offset), Vccsa 0.952v, Vin at 1.952v.

Thank you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonx123*
> 
> A quick question:
> Is there a possibility to successfully run a 2800 Ram kit on a 100 strap? I know it is suppose to run on a 125 strap, however, I would like to take advantage of the Adaptive mode. It is running now on a 100 strap with Aida64 stable for 2 hours (still running). I tried to push the Ram to 3200 at 1.35v and 1.375v but can't get it to post (bd code).
> 
> P.S. I managed to lower my temps to around 81c under load (6 hours Aida stable) at 4.4Ghz (1.212v adaptive), Cache at 4.2 (1.2v offset), Vccsa 0.952v, Vin at 1.952v.
> 
> Thank you.


most 2800 kits will do 3200 on strap 100 with +1 on the primary timings and +25mV Vdimm eventual dram voltage.. just post at 1.4 or 1/425V to pass training. also try : bump cache voltage and try increasing VSA by 5mV increments (or lower - VSA is like that). What has helped me with this is also bumping both VCCIO values by 1 or 2 notches.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> want to trade?


doesn't know that Intel K and X chips warranties are not voided.. and that Intel actually sells the Intel Tuning Plan - replace your cPU - no questions - ~$25


----------



## simonx123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> most 2800 kits will do 3200 on strap 100 with +1 on the primary timings and +25mV Vdimm eventual dram voltage.. just post at 1.4 or 1/425V to pass training. also try : bump cache voltage and try increasing VSA by 5mV increments (or lower - VSA is like that). What has helped me with this is also bumping both VCCIO values by 1 or 2 notched.


Thanks for the reply Jpmboy!
1. Should I change the timing manually? Can you guide me a little further (not sure to which one of these 15-16-16-35 I should add +1 in the primary timing)...
2. +25mV in eventual dram voltage will put me at 1.275V? Should I insert 1.275V?
3. 1.4 or 1.425 is not too high? Wanna make sure that I wont see smoke









Also, should I check/stress the Ram with Aida64 or anything else?


----------



## aln688

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Check ASUSs website for the m.2 compatable SSDs, there are only a few that are compatable with the motherboard.


I'm sure the Intel 750 SSD will work on my board, per this, it's a question if the Intel 750 Mini-SAS and PCI Express SSDs will work at the same time, operating at the blazing fast speeds. Ideally I'd like a 400GB drive for the O.S., and a 1.2TB drive for everything else.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> I'm sure the Intel 750 SSD will work on my board, per this, it's a question if the Intel 750 Mini-SAS and PCI Express SSDs will work at the same time, operating at the blazing fast speeds. Ideally I'd like a 400GB drive for the O.S., and a 1.2TB drive for everything else.


I'm talking about M.2 SSDs on the system that plug into m.2 slots or a PCIe m.2 slot. Regular SATA drives will work fine!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> should i just stay at stock speeds?


Depends what you want to do. If you don't have the time or patience to deal with instability, then you may want to return one of the memory kits. If you want and like to fiddle with things you may want to tackle overclocking. It's entirely up to you.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - so going back a few days, i pretty much have settled for the following with this GSkill 8x4GB 3000c15 kit. Odd thing was that tFAW of 20-23 was fine, but falied HCI MT at ~ 80%. Lowering to tFAW 18 ran to 200% before I ran out of patience (takes many hours, too many). Good in IBT with max ram for 10 loops (at 42/40), AID64 memory (3h), and of course, sPi 32M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> so now I have this ugly 4x4GB Adata kit that does 3200c15 and 3333c16...


Wait, what is this I sense? I don't fully understand. Have you admitted defeat, Sir?







Has the kit being removed from the system? Give it to me. I think you've done pretty sodding well considering, definitely not your average memory configuration


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonx123*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Jpmboy!
> 1. Should I change the timing manually? Can you guide me a little further (not sure to which one of these 15-16-16-35 I should add +1 in the primary timing)...
> 2. +25mV in eventual dram voltage will put me at 1.275V? Should I insert 1.275V?
> 3. 1.4 or 1.425 is not too high? Wanna make sure that I wont see smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, should I check/stress the Ram with Aida64 or anything else?


1) - yes make sure the OC is "manual" and not XMP, then (after all memory settings are on auto, from that clrcmos you did







) set the ram to 16-18-18-44-1T
2) set eventual dramV to 1.380V, eventual is in the dram timing menu. Training voltage is on the main voltage page, set this to 1.4-1.425V until the kit reliably posts with all sticks showing.
3) 1.4-1.425V as a training voltage (only at that level during post) is okay.. If that bothers you, set to 2T and run 1.375V in both training and eventual (or just leave enevtual on auto)
aid64 is an okay initial memory test.. best to do a couple of laps with HCI memtest. one instance per thread, divied 90% of ram across all instances.

But basically with 32GB using hi density sticks (4x8GB) overclocking may be very difficult. you may be able to drop down to 2666 on strap 100 and run 14-15-15. Does that mobo have
memory Presets" in the memory timing menu?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wait, what is this I sense? I don't fully understand. Have you admitted defeat, Sir?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has the kit being removed from the system? Give it to me. I think you've done pretty sodding well considering, definitely not your average memory configuration


"_sodding_" - lol, I love you brits.








Pretty surprised at these sticks. Took a bit of time - fragmented of course - to tighten it up from 16-18-18. The tFAW thing threw a curve that almost had me pull the sticks. I'll probably be buried with the canary-krap yellow ADATA 4x4 kit.


----------



## Silent Scone

I knew you'd pick up on sodding that's why I said it









Bloody sodding RAM.

Stone the crows!


----------



## Canis-X

@[email protected] @praz

I'm tying to get my system to boot off of my new Intel 750 and so far I have not been successful. I noticed on Intel's site that they list that the x99-E WS has been successfully tested on Windows 7 but has been untested on Windows 8 or 8.1. I was just wondering if you had any idea (or could find out) if ASUS and Intel are actively working on this or not.....and if possible when there might be any updates planned to be release that adds this functionality.

On a side note, I would be willing to test anything out if you would like.


----------



## [email protected]

I don't have the drive, so am of limited help myself. However, the very least anyone I would link your post to would expect is a detailed test report of what was tried, which ports, settings used etc. Without that, I'm not sure what anyone is supposed to do


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I knew you'd pick up on sodding that's why I said it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody sodding RAM.
> 
> Stone the crows!


This'll fix that sodding RAM


----------



## Silent Scone

LOL. Not really a fan, sorry


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I don't have the drive, so am of limited help myself. However, the very least anyone I would link your post to would expect is a detailed test report of what was tried, which ports, settings used etc. Without that, I'm not sure what anyone is supposed to do


I basically followed the instructions provided in the following guides, http://download.intel.com/support/ssdc/hpssd/sb/nvme_boot_guide_332098001us.pdf &

IntelSSDDataCenterFamilyforPCIeInstallationGuide_330.pdf 443k .pdf file
.

My apologies on being so vague in my question, I basically spent roughly 32+ hours attempting various things and can't really remember each combination to provide here. I was hoping that ASUS and Intel was actively testing and had some recommendations on what to try.

I am on the current UEFI version and the drive is recognized in the UEFI and displays when installing Windows 8.1. The issue is the system hangs on the second reboot of the install when the drivers are being loaded.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> LOL. Not really a fan, sorry


No need to apologize - point is, you knew what it was


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I basically followed the instructions provided in the following guides, http://download.intel.com/support/ssdc/hpssd/sb/nvme_boot_guide_332098001us.pdf &
> 
> IntelSSDDataCenterFamilyforPCIeInstallationGuide_330.pdf 443k .pdf file
> .
> 
> My apologies on being so vague in my question, I basically spent roughly 32+ hours attempting various things and can't really remember each combination to provide here. I was hoping that ASUS and Intel was actively testing and had some recommendations on what to try.
> 
> I am on the current UEFI version and the drive is recognized in the UEFI and displays when installing Windows 8.1. The issue is the system hangs on the second reboot of the install when the drivers are being loaded.


Hello

Not much to work with here. We don't even know if you have the AIC or U.2 version of the drive.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Not much to work with here. We don't even know if you have the AIC or U.2 version of the drive.


Sorry? I don't see either AIC or U.2 listed as an identifier for this drive, however this is the drive that I possess, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167300


----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Sorry? I don't see either AIC or U.2 listed as an identifier for this drive, however this is the drive that I possess, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167300


Did you try the drive with existing windows installation, if not try it run benchmarks and Intel Data center SSD Tool and see if the drive functions normally by itself. Other thing that I can think of is try different PCIe slots. You can also try installing win 7 and confirm that it's the issue with OS and not something else.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitriy*
> 
> Did you try the drive with existing windows installation, if not try it run benchmarks and Intel Data center SSD Tool and see if the drive functions normally by itself. Other thing that I can think of is try different PCIe slots. You can also try installing win 7 and confirm that it's the issue with OS and not something else.


Yes sir, it works as a secondary drive just fine. I have my games loaded on it now and they run great! I am limited, so-to-speak, on PCI slots to try as my 3 waterblocked graphics cards limit me, however all 7 of my slots are PCIe 3.0. I could try Win 7, was just hoping that there was a specific configuration for this that I may have overlooked that ASUS reps here might have through some of their internal connections to shed some light on the matter.


----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Yes sir, it works as a secondary drive just fine. I have my games loaded on it now and they run great! I am limited, so-to-speak, on PCI slots to try as my 3 waterblocked graphics cards limit me, however all 7 of my slots are PCIe 3.0. I could try Win 7, was just hoping that there was a specific configuration for this that I may have overlooked that ASUS reps here might have through some of their internal connections to shed some light on the matter.


I'd try with only one card if you can, I know it can be tricky.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Sorry? I don't see either AIC or U.2 listed as an identifier for this drive, however this is the drive that I possess, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167300


Did you load the Intel driver at the beginning of the Win 8.1 install?


----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Did you load the Intel driver at the beginning of the Win 8.1 install?


Windows 8.1 has it's own nvme driver that is slower but fully functional.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitriy*
> 
> I'd try with only one card if you can, I know it can be tricky.


With the waterblock bridge connecting the three cards I'm afraid that attempting this will be an absolute last resort to try. If I remove the bracket that connects the card to the case I can plug the SSD into slots 2, 4, & 6 and with the bracket installed slot 7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Did you load the Intel driver at the beginning of the Win 8.1 install?


I have tried both drivers with the same outcome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitriy*
> 
> Windows 8.1 has it's own nvme driver that is slower but fully functional.


----------



## [email protected]

I would also run that system at complete stock settings with DRAM set to 2133 and take that out of the equation.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I would also run that system at complete stock settings with DRAM set to 2133 and take that out of the equation.


Yes sir, I always run my system at stock when installing the OS.


----------



## [email protected]

On phase? I'd do things on air in case there is any cold related instability playing around with PEG training. Set BCLK to 100.0 as well.


----------



## Canis-X

Seems kind of unlikely IMO, not saying that it isn't a possibility but seems more unlikely than the culprit being located somewhere else. Can we focus more on UEFI setting type possibilities perchance? The bootable guide that I posted up previously shows several variations amongst the different motherboard offerings out there today, as far as settings go, which seems like a more viable area of concentration.


----------



## [email protected]

Up to you what you want to try...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> @[email protected] @praz
> 
> I'm tying to get my system to boot off of my new Intel 750 and so far I have not been successful. I noticed on Intel's site that they list that the x99-E WS has been successfully tested on Windows 7 but has been untested on Windows 8 or 8.1. I was just wondering if you had any idea (or could find out) if ASUS and Intel are actively working on this or not.....and if possible when there might be any updates planned to be release that adds this functionality.
> 
> On a side note, I would be willing to test anything out if you would like.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Sorry? I don't see either AIC or U.2 listed as an identifier for this drive, however this is the drive that I possess, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167300


I'm using the same AIC drive on the R5E as my boot drive. are you trying to load a fresh w8 install or clone?
did you install this driver?

IntelWindowsNVMedriver1.1.0.1004-x641.zip 2017k .zip file


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm using the same drive on the R5E as my boot drive. are you trying to load a fresh w8 install or clone?


I've only attempted a fresh install of Win 8.1 Ent x64 so far.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I've only attempted a fresh install of Win 8.1 Ent x64 so far.


eh - I just dropped a w8 image to another drive then loaded it on to the 750... runs great. So, does the win8 boot loader see the drive at all?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - I just dropped a w8 image to another drive then loaded it on to the 750... runs great. So, does the win8 boot loader see the drive at all?


Oh yeah, I see it just fine and am able to select it and install the OS, it is just the second reboot of the install process where it hangs and then can never get past. Like it doesn't like a driver or something.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Oh yeah, I see it just fine and am able to select it and install the OS, it is just the second reboot of the install process where it hangs and then can never get past. Like it doesn't like a driver or something.


did you install the Intel driver?

ugh- sounds like to can't get windows fully loaded. Updated bios for NVMe I'm sure.. so. IDK what's going on there.









if you have another regular drive, load w*.1 on that and the create an image and restore the sysyem image to the 750. worked for me. Acronis would not restore to teh 750 on my config (when the drive first launched.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you install the Intel driver?


I've tried both drivers. Per Intel's bootable install document how did you configure the UEFI settings?


----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - I just dropped a w8 image to another drive then loaded it on to the 750... runs great. So, does the win8 boot loader see the drive at all?


Funny I also use it as boot on x99 deluxe, and I also cloned from my old ssd.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I've tried both drivers. Per Intel's bootable install document how did you configure the UEFI settings?


Really didn't need to do anything special. system is set as ACHI, CSM is default, plugged it in and windows recognized it in storage manager (formatted it - unnecessary) opened file history, restored system-wide image to the 750 and that was it. Lucky.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitriy*
> 
> Funny I also use it as boot on x99 deluxe, and I also cloned from my old ssd.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Really didn't need to do anything special. system is set as ACHI, CSM is default, plugged it in and windows recognized it in storage manager (formatted it - unnecessary) opened file history, restored system-wide image to the 750 and that was it. Lucky.


I tried the clone and restore method and it appears to have done the trick!!! I've rebooted several times now and no hangs on boot. Everything is running smooth as butter!!! Thanks ever so much for your help!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I tried the clone and restore method and it appears to have done the trick!!! I've rebooted several times now and no hangs on boot. Everything is running smooth as butter!!! Thanks ever so much for your help!!!


lol - that's a great pic!
you're very welcome!


----------



## Canis-X




----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I tried the clone and restore method and it appears to have done the trick!!! I've rebooted several times now and no hangs on boot. Everything is running smooth as butter!!! Thanks ever so much for your help!!!


No you can't just leave this hanging, keep digging this issue, are we now required to install on separate drive and clone to this thing?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitriy*
> 
> No you can't just leave this hanging, keep digging this issue, are we now required to install on separate drive and clone to this thing?


Well for now, I'm good. However Windows 10 is fast upon us and I'm sure that there will be a new UEFI version released for my motherboard, and possibly a new driver and/or firmware update for the 750 by the time that that happens. At that time I will re-evaluate, but at this point I am not going to look a gift horse in the mouth, if this is the current functional workaround then I'm going to stick with it. Too much life stuff to take care of with a wife and three small kids to delve much deeper.


----------



## simonx123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1) - yes make sure the OC is "manual" and not XMP, then (after all memory settings are on auto, from that clrcmos you did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) set the ram to 16-18-18-44-1T
> 2) set eventual dramV to 1.380V, eventual is in the dram timing menu. Training voltage is on the main voltage page, set this to 1.4-1.425V until the kit reliably posts with all sticks showing.
> 3) 1.4-1.425V as a training voltage (only at that level during post) is okay.. If that bothers you, set to 2T and run 1.375V in both training and eventual (or just leave enevtual on auto)
> aid64 is an okay initial memory test.. best to do a couple of laps with HCI memtest. one instance per thread, divied 90% of ram across all instances.
> 
> But basically with 32GB using hi density sticks (4x8GB) overclocking may be very difficult. you may be able to drop down to 2666 on strap 100 and run 14-15-15. Does that mobo have
> memory Presets" in the memory timing menu?


Thank you for the instructions Jpmboy, very much appreciated!







I will try it tomorrow. So you are saying, If I wont be able to OC the Ram to 3200 with the new settings, I should lower to 2666 (on 100 strap). I thought that everything in between 2400 - 3200 should run on 125 strap; am I wrong? Will the 2666 run fine on a 100 strap? but 2800 won't?
Regarding your question, I didn't see any memory Presets in the memory timing menu on my x99-A...


----------



## Silent Scone

You may be able to get 2800 stable on 100 strap with some work, 3000 not impossible but difficult. Mainly with training, 3000 is quite particular still. Intel haven't done a great job with this ratio

[EDIT] Just seen your memory kit. I would keep 3000-3200 ratios out of the equation with that density and focus on 2666 and 2800 as JP has advised.


----------



## davids40

hello

is there a new beta bios for the X99 deluxe?

since the 1702 one, I have some stability issues with my ram (CORSAIR CMK16GX4M4A2800C16 )

no boot, bd error code ....

thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Next beta is for 128GB modules and is under validation but I am not sure if that will revert to the old rules for voltages (probably won't).

If you found the older UEFI builds better, chances are the changed voltage rules don't work well for your CPU. Unfortunately, some CPUs like different settings and there is no middle ground that will work with all configs. You may need to tune system agent voltage, BOOT DRAM voltage and also FAST BOOT and cold FAST BOOT. Anything further than that is more advanced..


----------



## davids40

thank's Mr RAJA

my computer run fine, only if i use ASUS Mem OK and everything auto in bios

if i tune any voltage, if i use XMP for dram error code :/

everything ran fine since september 2014, and now







(maybe not bios 1702 issue but ram issue ???)

(excuse my english)


----------



## [email protected]

You will have to follow what I said about the voltages.


----------



## davids40

I try, but don't work

bd error code


----------



## [email protected]

Im not sure what you are trying - there is no info in your posts.


----------



## davids40

i try

CPU : i7-5820k 4ghz 1.25v 4.GHZ Cache 1.25v (VCCIN 1.9v LLC auto)

MOBO: ASUS X99-Deluxe 1702 bios

RAM: 16GB 2800Mhz CL16-18-18-39-2T @ 1.35v(1.1v SA)


----------



## [email protected]

Is that all you have tried or did you try more?

You will need to try SA from 0.8V ~ 1.15V in small steps. DRAM voltage to 1.40V for POST as well.


----------



## davids40

ok thanks i will try this !!!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davids40*
> 
> I have some stability issues with my ram (CORSAIR CMK16GX4M4A2800C16 )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davids40*
> 
> RAM: 16GB 2800Mhz CL16-18-18-39-2T @ 1.35v(1.1v SA)


Hell

Why are you using 1.35V for 2800MHz? The memory is spec'd at 1.20V for that speed.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Next beta is for 128GB modules and is under validation but I am not sure if that will revert to the old rules for voltages (probably won't).
> ...


Hmmm, 128GB of DRAM ... I could have my whole OS partition in there with plenty left over - why bother with an OS drive???


----------



## Leyaena

Cause it'll be gone as soon as you shut down


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Cause it'll be gone as soon as you shut down


----------



## Silent Scone

I'll await GSKILL to strain one out promoting a 2666 128GB kit


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Cause it'll be gone as soon as you shut down


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


Sigh ...









I guess you guys never heard of ram-based disk ... come on people, get to the 21st century already!









BTW: Just in case, yes I'm aware any changes don't hold, but hey, what's life without a challenge


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Sigh ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you guys never heard of ram-based disk ... come on people, get to the 21st century already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Just in case, yes I'm aware any changes don't hold, but hey, what's life without a challenge


I've heard of it, however I've not heard of running an OS off of one, only an application or using it as a page file.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I've heard of it, however I've not heard of running an OS off of one, only an application or using it as a page file.


Yes, I was fantasizing. You tend to do a lot of that when you're retired







.

Unfortunately it has limited use as you point out. They should come up with a way of loading a partition from disk to it then saving it on power off, kind of like a take on the way hibernation works. That would be pretty cool!


----------



## Canis-X

Lucky man!









That would be an awesome idea indeed!!!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yes, I was fantasizing. You tend to do a lot of that when you're retired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Unfortunately it has limited use as you point out. They should come up with a way of loading a partition from disk to it then saving it on power off, kind of like a take on the way hibernation works. That would be pretty cool!


If this was possible, I'd have 128GB of ram right now.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Lucky man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be an awesome idea indeed!!!


Ahh! To be twenty with what I know now! But that would be cheating









I'm trying some more modest OC settings to hopefully get a more stable OC - over 3 hours RealBench. Currently I'm on the 1.5 - 2 hour range. I'm varying the vccsa offset only.


----------



## Leyaena

Problem is, if you had an unexpected power cut or a BSOD, you'd lose all of your progress for that session.
Unless you were writing constant backups to your storage drive, in which case that would probably become a bottleneck and you'd lose the advantage of loading your OS into RAM in the first place.


----------



## djgar

Awww, you're such a party pooper!

Don't be so serious. We're just letting our imaginations roam. Besides, I don't experience BSODs or such unless I'm benching provisional OC settings, and I have a UPS







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> If this was possible, I'd have 128GB of ram right now.


it's def possible... just not permanent.


----------



## TK421

It says motherboard fan header maximum rated is 12w (12v/1a) I have Nidec Beta V 80mm fans rated at 1.1A,
but when I tested with precision power supply it says *12.001v and 0.885a / 11.999v and 0.890a*.

Would the fan still be safe to plug into the motherboard fan header?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> It says motherboard fan header maximum rated is 12w (12v/1a) I have Nidec Beta V 80mm fans rated at 1.1A,
> but when I tested with precision power supply it says *12.001v and 0.885a / 11.999v and 0.890a*.
> 
> Would the fan still be safe to plug into the motherboard fan header?


HEllo

If the stated specs show 1.1A that is what you should go by. Taking the chance of blowing out the fan header is a decision you need to make.


----------



## G227

Hi guys - I have been running some stress tests lately to properly clock my CPU and while monitoring with HWinFO64 have noticed some temperature reading from the MOBO to be ... well crazy high even on idle. I'm wondering if there is something wrong with my MOBO or the program is reading it wrong or something else? I know speedfan was reading some temperatures wrong for me showing me AUXTIN1 temp to be 95C and this reading correlates to it. Some people said that AUXTIN was PSU temp and that it was a wrong reading since PSU would be scorching hot at this temp - which it isn't (tried touching it and it runs absolutely fine & quiet for a month now).

HWiNFO64:

...
Temp 2: 47C
Temp 3: 95C
Temp 4: 17C
Temp 5: 48C
...

SpeedFan 4.51

...
AUXTIN0: 47C
AUXTIN1: 95C
AUXTIN2: 17C
AUXTIN3: 48C
...

Thanks for the advice!

Pic:


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hi guys - I have been running some stress tests lately to properly clock my CPU and while monitoring with HWinFO64 have noticed some temperature reading from the MOBO to be ... well crazy high even on idle. I'm wondering if there is something wrong with my MOBO or the program is reading it wrong or something else? I know speedfan was reading some temperatures wrong for me showing me AUXTIN1 temp to be 95C and this reading correlates to it. Some people said that AUXTIN was PSU temp and that it was a wrong reading since PSU would be scorching hot at this temp - which it isn't (tried touching it and it runs absolutely fine & quiet for a month now).
> 
> HWiNFO64:
> 
> ...
> Temp 2: 47C
> Temp 3: 95C
> Temp 4: 17C
> Temp 5: 48C
> ...
> 
> SpeedFan 4.51
> 
> ...
> AUXTIN0: 47C
> AUXTIN1: 95C
> AUXTIN2: 17C
> AUXTIN3: 48C
> ...
> 
> Thanks for the advice!
> 
> Pic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

Those are most likely erroneous readings. AIDA64 displays the correct data.


----------



## kaistledine

Hello guys !

So I made some previous posts about RAM and this board . Ive found these two kits

https://www.memoryc.com/computer-memory/ddr4/16gb-gskill-ripjaws-4-ddr4-3200mhz-pc4-25600-cl16-quad-channel-cooling-fans.html

https://www.memoryc.com/computer-memory/ddr4/16gb-gskill-ripjaws-4-ddr4-3400mhz-pc4-27200-cl16-quad-channel-cooling-fans.html

There is a minor price between them both but will a I7 5930K have any problem using the 3.4Ghz ram ? and overclocking with them ?

or is it best to use the the lower Mhz one ??

Black does look awesome though ...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Hello guys !
> 
> So I made some previous posts about RAM and this board . Ive found these two kits
> 
> https://www.memoryc.com/computer-memory/ddr4/16gb-gskill-ripjaws-4-ddr4-3200mhz-pc4-25600-cl16-quad-channel-cooling-fans.html
> 
> https://www.memoryc.com/computer-memory/ddr4/16gb-gskill-ripjaws-4-ddr4-3400mhz-pc4-27200-cl16-quad-channel-cooling-fans.html
> 
> There is a minor price between them both but will a I7 5930K have any problem using the 3.4Ghz ram ? and overclocking with them ?
> 
> or is it best to use the the lower Mhz one ??
> 
> Black does look awesome though ...


Hello

Memory speed will be dependent on the quality of the IMC. The divider for 3200MHz memory speed is one of the best to use though.


----------



## Silent Scone

As above 3200 is probably the platform 'sweet spot'. Frequencies above this can prove cantankerous to dial in. I have the 3200C16 GSkill kit in my system, great kit and comes in much cheaper than Corsair's range.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Memory speed will be dependent on the quality of the IMC. The divider for 3200MHz memory speed is one of the best to use though.


Tbh I dont even think id bother O.Cng the RAM its high enough as it is aha . just want the CPU to get well O.C . Dual 480 rads deserve a challenge !


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Tbh I dont even think id bother O.Cng the RAM its high enough as it is aha . just want the CPU to get well O.C . Dual 480 rads deserve a challenge !


Remember, anything above Intel spd is classed as overclocking. Which is 2133Mhz


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Remember, anything above Intel spd is classed as overclocking. Which is 2133Mhz


okay yeah but you get what I mean


----------



## Silent Scone

If you mean 3200 and the timings the kit is binned at are plenty fast enough, then yes most definitely


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Memory speed will be dependent on the quality of the IMC. The divider for 3200MHz memory speed is one of the best to use though.


It's as Praz said. I got a 3400 kit and wished I had gotten the 3200 with better timings.


----------



## kaistledine

Thanks guys !


----------



## anotheraznguy

Hey everyone, needed some overclocking help. I am running stable 1.32 4.5ghz without any issues on the x99 deluxe. However my main concern is EIST. For some reason when i am monitoring voltage at idle the voltage and the clock do not decrease. I came previously from a 2600k and at idle it would lower clocks and voltage in. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions? I can write down all my settings if needed.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> Hey everyone, needed some overclocking help. I am running stable 1.32 4.5ghz without any issues on the x99 deluxe. However my main concern is EIST. For some reason when i am monitoring voltage at idle the voltage and the clock do not decrease. I came previously from a 2600k and at idle it would lower clocks and voltage in. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions? I can write down all my settings if needed.


Vcore should drop to approx. half, and idle frequency should be 1.2GHz. What type of voltage are you using? Offset or adaptive? Do you have C-States C0, C1E and C2 report enabled?


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Vcore should drop to approx. half, and idle frequency should be 1.2GHz. What type of voltage are you using? Offset or adaptive? Do you have C-States C0, C1E and C2 report enabled?


Thanks man, that is what it was, i had set it to auto originally. I have since switched to c-state and enable c1/2

Working great.


----------



## TK421

Is this too much thermal paste?


----------



## Canis-X

Best way to find out is to test fit it. By that I mean using some non-expensive TIM (with similar consistency to your good TIM) , do test fits with your heatsink cooler. Apply, install your heatsink then take it off and look at the spread of the TIM, if it is not covering the IHS enough, try again with more TIM. Conversely, if you find that you have excess at the edges of the IHS then apply less TIM. Once you have found your correct amount of TIM, use the good stuff and do your final prep and install of your heatsink.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Best way to find out is to test fit it. By that I mean using some non-expensive TIM (with similar consistency to your good TIM) , do test fits with your heatsink cooler. Apply, install your heatsink then take it off and look at the spread of the TIM, if it is not covering the IHS enough, try again with more TIM. Conversely, if you find that you have excess at the edges of the IHS then apply less TIM. Once you have found your correct amount of TIM, use the good stuff and do your final prep and install of your heatsink.


I only have NT-H1 paste









I will remove tomorrow and check


----------



## Desolutional

Use a pea sized amount. That looks too small to me.


----------



## djgar

^^^ I'm with Des - it looks too little. You want it to cover the area of the heat sink completely when squished.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Is this too much thermal paste?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not Nearly Enough IMO

TCO


----------



## TK421

I reapplied, using 120mm aio liquid cooler.

Weird thing is that if I run intelburntest the cpu will sit on 78c for a moment then shoot to 89-91.

1.168v 4.2
1.168v 4.2 cache


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I reapplied, using 120mm aio liquid cooler.
> 
> Weird thing is that if I run *intelburntest* the cpu will sit on 78c for a moment then shoot to 89-91.
> 
> 1.168v 4.2
> 1.168v 4.2 cache


There is your problem. Try another type of Stress Test.

TCO


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> There is your problem. Try another type of Stress Test.
> 
> TCO


wprime?

edit: I also have aida64


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I reapplied, using 120mm aio liquid cooler.
> 
> Weird thing is that if I run intel*burn*test the cpu will sit on 78c for a moment then shoot to 89-91.
> 
> 1.168v 4.2
> 1.168v 4.2 cache


Yeah, it literally does burn our HW-Es. Use ASUS Realbench instead: http://rog.asus.com/376212014/overclocking/realbench-v2-4-launched-with-x99-support/

*Up to 95'C is safe for extreme stress testing, but not normal use. By extreme I mean Prime95 (with AM3 disabled) or Linpack aka IBT (seriously, Linpack is built to destroy your CPU on purpose so you can get a new one under warranty). Above 1.15V I wouldn't suggest using Prime95 at all (Linpack, never).


----------



## djgar

Actually you want to download 2.41 ...
RealBench 2.41


----------



## TK421

Thanks for the recommendation, how about the thermal paste amount? (posted earlier) Is that "pea size" ideal?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Actually you want to download 2.41 ...
> RealBench 2.41


They hide it too much,









You could also use Handbrake with h.265 encoding set to placebo and let that run for a while too. That also eliminates any issues with Realbench messing up when you lock Windows (if you have a 4K monitor or multiple monitors).

That pea size seems ideal. Squish it and twist the heatsink a little to fully spread it out. Remember, it doesn't need to cover the whole square base of the CPU, only the CPU core locations (in the middle).


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> They hide it too much,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also use Handbrake with h.265 encoding set to placebo and let that run for a while too. That also eliminates any issues with Realbench messing up when you lock Windows (if you have a 4K monitor or multiple monitors).
> 
> That pea size seems ideal. Squish it and twist the heatsink a little to fully spread it out. Remember, it doesn't need to cover the whole square base of the CPU, only the CPU core locations (in the middle).


Yeah, it's kind of like a worst kept secret thing







.

I did some searching some time back to see if I could locate some kind of drawing showing core locations on the chip, to no avail. Kind of like a best kept secret. Probably proprietary design info. I tend to try and cover the whole area touched by the heat sink, figuring it will help draw heat away from the chip. But who knows. I'm just guessing









BTW, I run RB with dual monitors no problem - it only uses the main monitor at least in my case.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yeah, it's kind of like a worst kept secret thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I did some searching some time back to see if I could locate some kind of drawing showing core locations on the chip, to no avail. Kind of like a best kept secret. Probably proprietary design info. I tend to try and cover the whole area touched by the heat sink, figuring it will help draw heat away from the chip. But who knows. I'm just guessing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I run RB with dual monitors no problem - it only uses the main monitor at least in my case.


Must be an issue with my 4K one then; Handbrake works just as well for me though so nothing lost.









With HW-E the cores are in the middle on the outside of the die, with the Memory Controller on the top, and the Uncore on the bottom, depending on how you view it. Best practice is to make sure all that TIM covers the middle of the chip. 5mm allowance on each side.


----------



## elbeasto

I'm running default BIOS settings except memory which is @ 2666Mhz and getting bd error on boot sometimes.
I read that this could be a memory voltage issue but I have DRAM volts set to auto.
Any suggestions on what I should try to get it running at near stock settings?

Also when ever changing the boot order and then saving, it says no changes have been made.
Plus after the correct boot drive has been set it still boots back into the BIOS and has to be saved again.
My OS SSD is never in the first drop down list, I have to go into the BBS menu.

These BIOS boot order bugs have been with me from out of the box to 1702.
Easily worked through but just another dodgy thing about this platform.


----------



## Silent Scone

bd is memory training failure you need to make sure you are running the correct DRAM voltage for the kit in question, which at 2666 should likely be 1.2v. Set this manually. You will need to tune the System Agent voltage till the bd error codes stop persisting.

Not sure what else to suggest. You are receiving this code because the memory is overclocked and unstable and in turn failing memory training.


----------



## Desolutional

You could try setting separate voltages. So when you boot use a voltage slightly higher than the kit is rated for. Sometimes RAM needs a little more voltage to start from a cold boot, which is explained in a RoG overclocking article from a while ago. In my case, my eventual voltage is 1.35V, and my "POST" voltage is 1.4V.

You can find eventual voltage under "DRAM Timings" and the "POST" voltage is set as normal in the normal voltages tab.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I'm running default BIOS settings except memory which is @ 2666Mhz and getting bd error on boot sometimes.
> I read that this could be a memory voltage issue but I have DRAM volts set to auto.
> Any suggestions on what I should try to get it running at near stock settings?
> 
> Also when ever changing the boot order and then saving, it says no changes have been made.
> Plus after the correct boot drive has been set it still boots back into the BIOS and has to be saved again.
> My OS SSD is never in the first drop down list, I have to go into the BBS menu.
> 
> These BIOS boot order bugs have been with me from out of the box to 1702.
> Easily worked through but just another dodgy thing about this platform.


I've always gotten that "no changes" when only changed boot order. However I have no problems with it being remembered properly or booting. Sounds like something to do with your particular setup.

I take it you have made your SSD the first option in the hard drive priority section?


----------



## elbeasto

It would be great if XMP worked but it fixes CPU voltage at a constant maximum. Why would it be 'designed' to do that?
Okay so XMP isn't practical, how about setting it manually, no, not enough voltage.

In every other system I've built these XMP RAM speeds have just been a set and forget thing.
Not so with PoS99.

What about VCCSA? I'm sure I've read Praz mention this in regard to a bd error.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> bd is memory training failure you need to make sure you are running the correct DRAM voltage for the kit in question, which at 2666 should likely be 1.2v. Set this manually. You will need to tune the System Agent voltage till the bd error codes stop persisting.
> 
> Not sure what else to suggest. You are receiving this code because the memory is overclocked and unstable and in turn failing memory training.


Thanks, I've set DRAM voltage to 1.2.
I guess auto isn't correct.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You could try setting separate voltages. So when you boot use a voltage slightly higher than the kit is rated for. Sometimes RAM needs a little more voltage to start from a cold boot, which is explained in a RoG overclocking article from a while ago. In my case, my eventual voltage is 1.35V, and my "POST" voltage is 1.4V.
> 
> You can find eventual voltage under "DRAM Timings" and the "POST" voltage is set as normal in the normal voltages tab.


So if I need 1.2 at 2666MHz, 1.2 is my eventual voltage and 1.XX is my POST voltage? And I have to figure out what the XX should be?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've always gotten that "no changes" when only changed boot order. However I have no problems with it being remembered properly or booting. Sounds like something to do with your particular setup.
> 
> I take it you have made your SSD the first option in the hard drive priority section?


Yes SSD is first option.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> So if I need 1.2 at 2666MHz, 1.2 is my eventual voltage and 1.XX is my POST voltage?


Yep, in most cases this POST voltage is a little higher than the stable voltage, so in your case it might be 1.25V. As you increase voltage even more, then the difference between POST and Eventual must be smaller as you risk degrading the RAM at excessive voltages on air, >1.4V. I personally limit myself to 1.35V as a max eventual, but if you have good airflow you could hit 1.4V. I wouldn't set the POST voltage higher than 1.4V, even if it's only used for POSTing.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yep, in most cases this POST voltage is a little higher than the stable voltage, so in your case it might be 1.25V. As you increase voltage even more, then the difference between POST and Eventual must be smaller as you risk degrading the RAM at excessive voltages on air, >1.4V. I personally limit myself to 1.35V as a max eventual, but if you have good airflow you could hit 1.4V. I wouldn't set the POST voltage higher than 1.4V, even if it's only used for POSTing.


Okay mate thanks, I'll try 1.25 POST voltage.

So what's going on here? Is there going to be a new DRAM voltage rating for POST? LoL

I never learn, new tech is always really ****.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Okay mate thanks, I'll try 1.25 POST voltage.
> 
> So what's going on here? Is there going to be a new DRAM voltage rating for POST? LoL
> 
> I never learn, new tech is always really ****.


Nope not really, some RAM sticks use borderline stable timings and voltages, so when you boot the mobo from cold, the sticks fail RAM training (where the mobo pumps the sticks full of current and tests them). By setting a higher POST voltage, the sticks will always pass training from cold boot because they are no longer borderline stable; they are rock solid stable upon booting. As soon as POST finishes, the RAM will be set back to 1.2V for any OS or DOS mode.


----------



## Silent Scone

There's a piece on impedance on ROG forum that Raja has written that has quite a very laid back understandable piece on training drift and memory stability/instability.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57715-Overclocking-Tips-Part-Two


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Nope not really, some RAM sticks use borderline stable timings and voltages, so when you boot the mobo from cold, the sticks fail RAM training (where the mobo pumps the sticks full of current and tests them). By setting a higher POST voltage, the sticks will always pass training from cold boot because they are no longer borderline stable; they are rock solid stable upon booting. As soon as POST finishes, the RAM will be set back to 1.2V for any OS or DOS mode.


I can only find the eventual volt setting, where is the POST voltage for DRAM in BIOS?
Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There's a piece on impedance on ROG forum that Raja has written that has quite a very laid back understandable piece on training drift and memory stability/instability.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57715-Overclocking-Tips-Part-Two


This is my point, XMP speeds should work out of the box _like they always have_ but on X99 it fails and so needs additional voltage settings.


----------



## Silent Scone

Sadly nothing is that straight forward and XMP has not always worked "out of the box" as you are implying. Certain frequencies will require variations from auto to maintain stability. You are adding an overclocking variable by choosing to install memory that operates above default frequency. Common misconception with memory kits


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I can only find the eventual volt setting, where is the POST voltage for DRAM in BIOS?
> Thanks
> This is my point, XMP speeds should work out of the box _like they always have_ but on X99 it fails and so needs additional voltage settings.


The post DIMM volts are on the main Tweaker section as DIMM voltage (no reference to POST) below the core, cache and SA volt entries


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sadly nothing is that straight forward and XMP has not always worked "out of the box" as you are implying. Certain frequencies will require variations from auto to maintain stability. You are adding an overclocking variable by choosing to install memory that operates above default frequency. Common misconception with memory kits


Oh okay.
It's just the first time it hasn't worked for me and it happens to be on X99.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> The post DIMM volts are on the main Tweaker section as DIMM voltage (no reference to POST) below the core, cache and SA volt entries


I don't see a DIMM voltage setting in the main menu, there 2 voltage settings for DRAM, is this what I should change?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Oh okay.
> It's just the first time it hasn't worked for me and it happens to be on X99.
> I don't see a DIMM voltage setting in the main menu, there 2 voltage settings for DRAM, is this what I should change?


There is a DRAM(CHA,CHB) and DRAM(CHC,CHD) voltage settings, those are the POST voltages.

The DRAM "Eventual" voltages, are the eventual voltages (they are inside the DRAM Timings Submenu).


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> There is a DRAM(CHA,CHB) and DRAM(CHC,CHD) voltage settings, those are the POST voltages.
> 
> The DRAM "Eventual" voltages, are the eventual voltages (they are inside the DRAM Timings Submenu).


lol okay thanks - got there in the end.









I set it to 1.22, see how it goes.


----------



## djgar

DRAM, DIMM - tomay-to, tomah-to


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I can only find the eventual volt setting, where is the POST voltage for DRAM in BIOS?
> Thanks
> This is my point, *XMP speeds should work out of the box* _like they always have_ but on X99 it fails and so needs additional voltage settings.


They probably do.. but you do not like the strap/bclk that XMP uses.


----------



## Desolutional

No one who uses adaptive likes a strap of !=100, heh.









*Then again, if you don't use adaptive, then you should have no issue with a 125 BCLK strap as offset and fixed are still available (I prefer adaptive cause of the lower idle volts).


----------



## elbeasto

My temps with adaptive are lower but yeah 125 BCLK does seem a little more stable with offset.

Praz did mention a while back that 2666MHz with BLCK 100 isn't very stable.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Praz did mention a while back that 2666MHz with BLCK 100 isn't very stable.


2666 is stable, its 2600 that is a bugger on 100 (For me anyway)


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> My temps with adaptive are lower but yeah 125 BCLK does seem a little more stable with offset.
> 
> Praz did mention a while back that 2666MHz with BLCK 100 isn't very stable.


postr screen shots of your bios settings. (F12 while in bios with a USB key in)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Praz did mention a while back that 2666MHz with BLCK 100 isn't very stable.


Hello

That post was back on earlier release UEFI versions.

Edit: The 2600 divider on the 100 strap also is stable with a good IMC and proper tuning.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 2666 is stable, its 2600 that is a bugger on 100 (For me anyway)


2666 isn't too bad for me, just that I got that damn bd error on boot this morning.
Hadn't happened for quite a while though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> postr screen shots of your bios settings. (F12 while in bios with a USB key in)


Well I'm running at stock cept for changing the mem to 2666 and the DRAM to 1.22 and eventual DRAM to 1.2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> That post was back on earlier release UEFI versions.
> 
> Edit: The 2600 divider on the 100 strap also is stable with a good IMC and proper tuning.


Thanks Praz.
running 1702 here so good to know.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 2666 is stable, its 2600 that is a bugger on 100 (For me anyway)


Huh, mine's the same. At the same voltage, I am 2666MHz, 2400MHz and 2133MHz stable, but NOT 2600MHz stable. With a BCLK strap of 100, weird huh?


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - remember, like a week after launch, Praz posted 3000 on strap 100, with no sweat.








2666 works - easy - on 100.


----------



## Silent Scone

3000 is my least favourite ratio. I stuck with it for months after launch though. Just seemed to be a lot more particular with training than 3200 which is the best ratio in the whole wide world on 100 strap. Child's play even, as long as the DIMMs are capable. At least on my sample


----------



## TK421

2666 15-16-16-36 1.37v

work fine, 100 strap 42 uncore


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 2666 15-16-16-36 1.37v
> 
> work fine, 100 strap 42 uncore


1.37V is a lot for 2666MHz, my 8 DIMMs (that max mean stress on the IMC and mobo) end up needing 1.30V for 16-16-16-34 2T. Using 4 sticks should need the same or less voltage, and I'm using bottom of the barrel binned kits (Crucial). You're using command rate 1T or 2T?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 3000 is my least favourite ratio. I stuck with it for months after launch though. Just seemed to be a lot more particular with training than *3200 which is the best ratio* in the whole wide world on 100 strap. Child's play even, as long as the DIMMs are capable. At least on my sample


This^^

I was trying to get 32GB @3333 yesterday.. only 24GB would boot (so far). Have to find time to putz with it... may be asking too much. 3200 is working great! (3000c14 is not a problem with this current kit - others have not been so cooperative with 3000 tho).


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This^^
> 
> I was trying to get 32GB @3333 yesterday.. only 24GB would boot (so far). Have to find time to putz with it... may be asking too much. 3200 is working great! (3000c14 is not a problem with this current kit - others have not been so cooperative with 3000 tho).


This kit is 4 sticks of double density or 8 DIMMs?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 1.37V is a lot for 2666MHz, my 8 DIMMs (that max mean stress on the IMC and mobo) end up needing 1.30V for 16-16-16-34 2T. Using 4 sticks should need the same or less voltage, and I'm using bottom of the barrel binned kits (Crucial). You're using command rate 1T or 2T?


Yea, I have Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 with heat spreaders.

I'll try lowering volts later, earlier was crashing a lot with Witcher3 on (44x100hz 1.21, 42uc 1.168) and was stable at (42x100 1.168, 42uc 1.168), bsod said "command wasn't received from secondary processor (nb? Ram?) so I upped the volt on memory + downclocked 200mhz to stable clocks.

Edit: 1T


----------



## Desolutional

Running 2666MHz, 15-15-15-34, Command Rate = 1T, with 1.35V. The best way to get to the bottom of RAM issues is to set your CPU freq. to 4.0GHz @ 1.25V Vcore, and the cache to 3.3GHz at +0.250V, with a VCCIN of 1.95V and LLC 7. Then test your RAM using HCI memtest, to eliminate the RAM from the cause of error. Run HCI memtest to 600%+, usually if your RAM is extremely unstable, it will cause errors in HCI before 50%, if the RAM is stable enough for web browsing you'll get errors before 200%, if it is game stable you shouldn't get any errors at all.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Running 2666MHz, 15-15-15-34, Command Rate = 1T, with 1.35V. The best way to get to the bottom of RAM issues is to set your CPU freq. to 4.0GHz @ 1.25V Vcore, and the cache to 3.3GHz at +0.250V, with a VCCIN of 1.95V and LLC 7. Then test your RAM using HCI memtest, to eliminate the RAM from the cause of error. Run HCI memtest to 600%+, usually if your RAM is extremely unstable, it will cause errors in HCI before 50%, if the RAM is stable enough for web browsing you'll get errors before 200%, if it is game stable you shouldn't get any errors at all.


What's VCCIN?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What's VCCIN?


Input CPU Voltage, some chips are a bit finicky with this, I find that 1.92V and 1.95V are relatively stable on mine and a colleagues' machine.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Input CPU Voltage, some chips are a bit finicky with this, I find that 1.92V and 1.95V are relatively stable on mine and a colleagues' machine.


I think I'm on 1.4 right now


----------



## elbeasto

I got another bd error this morning from a cold boot. So I've changed DRAM to 1.25 and left eventual at 1.2.
See if it helps.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I think I'm on 1.4 right now


NO! VCCIN IS NEVER 1.4V!! That must be your DRAM Voltages. _Default VCCIN is 1.8V_. When setting "Input CPU Voltage" to 1.92V, the number will go yellow.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> NO! VCCIN IS NEVER 1.4V!! That must be your DRAM Voltages. _Default VCCIN is 1.8V_. When setting "Input CPU Voltage" to 1.92V, the number will go yellow.


Ok will increase

Will it also increase cpu heat output?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Ok will increase
> 
> Will it also increase cpu heat output?


Nope, VCCIN only affects how much voltage is supplied to the chip, not how much it consumes; in short, no. Increasing VCCIN can help gain stability when other voltages are increased on the mobo, such as VCore, VDIMMs and Vring.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Nope, VCCIN only affects how much voltage is supplied to the chip, not how much it consumes; in short, no. Increasing VCCIN can help gain stability when other voltages are increased on the mobo, such as VCore, VDIMMs and Vring.


Thanks for the explanation.

What's a vring?


----------



## Desolutional

Vring is the cache voltage, i.e. the voltage suppled to the CPU cache. In my sig I have my cache OCed to 4.2GHz at +0.300V offset. For your RAM testing, you will be testing with cache set to 3.3GHz (cache multi set to 33) and +0.250V cache offset to eliminate the cache from being an issue with stability. I always tune the cache at the end of OCing as it is a weird thing to tune and be stable with.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> This kit is 4 sticks of double density or 8 DIMMs?


8 sticks. 4x8 32GB kits are rather hard(er) to spin up and tighten.


----------



## Desolutional

I thought 4 double density DIMMs were lighter on the IMC than 8 single density DIMMs? Also, how has the jump to 8 DIMMs affected overclockability? Are you still Realbench stable with your previous frequencies and voltages on the CPU?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I thought 4 double density DIMMs were lighter on the IMC than 8 single density DIMMs? Also, how has the jump to 8 DIMMs affected overclockability? Are you still Realbench stable with your previous frequencies and voltages on the CPU?


core is the same, cache needed a few more mV as expected (like 5-10mV depending on ram freq, but that's true for 16GB @ 3333). Core stability is unaffected (so far







) same voltages from 4.25 - 4.75GHz, strap 100 and 125.
could be harder on the IMC - I'm not sure. Nothing obvious tho

3200 c15 is not memtest stable with these secondaries, but benches fine. (c16 is)

3000c14 is solid.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ratzofftoya

Is the Deluxe (or any other board, for that matter), able to support three-way SLI AND an Intel 750 PCIe NVMe? Having difficulty figuring out what to look for to determine that...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Is the Deluxe (or any other board, for that matter), able to support three-way SLI AND an Intel 750 PCIe NVMe? Having difficulty figuring out what to look for to determine that...


yes. the R5E would.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. the R5E would.


That's the only one?! Darn it's ugly color scheme.


----------



## BigMack70

OK so I've started experiencing some weird issues on my X99-A USB 3.1 after I just installed a new SLI bridge (I swapped out an old one for a shiny new EVGA bridge). Getting an assortment of weird boot failures. Sometimes, the PC will fail to POST and the VGA LED will remain lit. Sometimes, it passes that check and then hangs on the POST screen with an error 62 "Installation of PCH runtime services". It also hung once on POST with error 66 "CPU DXE Initialization is started".

Any troubleshooting tips? There don't appear to be any problems with stability once the system is booted into Windows, and after just trying a few times to boot, it eventually makes it successfully into Windows. It's hard for me to believe an SLI bridge could be the culprit, but these issues were not present before the new bridge and they began presenting immediately after putting in the new one, and have persisted since.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Is the Deluxe (or any other board, for that matter), able to support three-way SLI AND an Intel 750 PCIe NVMe? Having difficulty figuring out what to look for to determine that...


The X99-E WS does as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> OK so I've started experiencing some weird issues on my X99-A USB 3.1 after I just installed a new SLI bridge (I swapped out an old one for a shiny new EVGA bridge). Getting an assortment of weird boot failures. Sometimes, the PC will fail to POST and the VGA LED will remain lit. Sometimes, it passes that check and then hangs on the POST screen with an error 62 "Installation of PCH runtime services". It also hung once on POST with error 66 "CPU DXE Initialization is started".
> 
> Any troubleshooting tips? There don't appear to be any problems with stability once the system is booted into Windows, and after just trying a few times to boot, it eventually makes it successfully into Windows. It's hard for me to believe an SLI bridge could be the culprit, but these issues were not present before the new bridge and they began presenting immediately after putting in the new one, and have persisted since.


I've heard some not so good things about the EVGA SLi bridge. I guess the test would be to put your old SLi bridge back on and see if that resolves the issue, if it does send the EVGA bridge back.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I've heard some not so good things about the EVGA SLi bridge. I guess the test would be to put your old SLi bridge back on and see if that resolves the issue, if it does send the EVGA bridge back.


Yeah I just decided to try that. Seems like it is indeed the bridge causing the problems, because back with my old bridge that came with my old ASRock z68 extreme7 motherboard, the issues are gone. Really weird. Hopefully I can send this thing back even though I threw away the packaging. What a piece of junk... I had heard some bad things about EVGA bridges and I guess now I know why









*edit* well I just looked through the EVGA shipping/RMA policies... a huge pain in the butt over a $30 device. Not worth my time or the shipping hassle, I think. I think I'll just not be buying accessories from EVGA in the future...


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Yeah I just decided to try that. Seems like it is indeed the bridge causing the problems, because back with my old bridge that came with my old ASRock z68 extreme7 motherboard, the issues are gone. Really weird. Hopefully I can send this thing back even though I threw away the packaging. What a piece of junk... I had heard some bad things about EVGA bridges and I guess now I know why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* well I just looked through the EVGA shipping/RMA policies... a huge pain in the butt over a $30 device. Not worth my time or the shipping hassle, I think. I think I'll just not be buying accessories from EVGA in the future...


Yeah, that is a real bummer all the red tape you that would need to go through to return that. See if you can take the cover off of it and use it with your existing SLi bridge somehow. Worth a shot anyway.









Glad that was the problem though and not something bigger.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Yeah, that is a real bummer all the red tape you would need to go through to Return that. See if you can take the cover off of it and use it with your existing SLi bridge somehow. Worth a shot anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that was the problem though and not something bigger.


That's not a bad idea... my old bridge is a hard PCB bridge as well... worth a try I think. Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> *That's the only one*?! Darn it's ugly color scheme.


IDK if it's the only one. Some of this depends on the cpu pcie lane number too.


----------



## Silent Scone

Depends on your configuration. The Deluxe _will_ if you run the correct lane lay out for 16x16x8 allowing you to use PCIE slot * in-between (I don't have the manual or my machine to hand at the moment)

If you are watercooled however this is physically problematic, as is running the card in the bottom PCIE slot. with a GPU present above. In short don't buy the Deluxe, if you wish to use this configuration R5E or WS.


----------



## DNMock

Got a couple add-in parts for my set-up, Deluxe X99

Will this set up work correctly?

PCIE3.0_1 = 16x GPU

PCIE3.0_2 = 4x USB 3.1 adapter

PCIE3.0_3 = 16x GPU

PCIE3.0_4 = Empty

PCIE3.0_5 = 4x M.2 SSD

Set-up is apart for maintenance at the moment, just wanted to verify that such a level of control with the PCI-E lanes is possible to run 2 3.0 x 4 devices and still maintain 16x on both GPU's.

Yes it's a 5930K cpu so there are a full 40 PCI-E lanes available.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes


ty


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Got a couple add-in parts for my set-up, Deluxe X99
> 
> Will this set up work correctly?
> 
> PCIE3.0_1 = 16x GPU
> 
> PCIE3.0_2 = 4x USB 3.1 adapter
> 
> PCIE3.0_3 = 16x GPU
> 
> PCIE3.0_4 = Empty
> 
> PCIE3.0_5 = 4x M.2 SSD
> 
> Set-up is apart for maintenance at the moment, just wanted to verify that such a level of control with the PCI-E lanes is possible to run 2 3.0 x 4 devices and still maintain 16x on both GPU's.
> 
> Yes it's a 5930K cpu so there are a full 40 PCI-E lanes available.


Just out of curiosity, why not use the m.2 slot?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why not use the m.2 slot?


was planning to, if I recall, it disables the 5th PCIE slot when you do to open up the lanes for the m.2 slot.

edit: Yeah the M.2 shares lanes with the 5th PCIE slot.


----------



## elbeasto

OMG no bd error today!


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Desolutional

@TK421

Just tested my crucial kit at 1.35V with CL16 and command rate 1T and I get a bunch of errors around 300% so these Crucial sticks just don't like Command Rate 1T. I cri.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> OMG no bd error today!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> @TK421
> 
> Just tested my crucial kit at 1.35V with CL16 and command rate 1T and I get a bunch of errors around 300% so these Crucial sticks just don't like Command Rate 1T. I cri.


strange, I never crash with 1T (1.32v)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> strange, I never crash with 1T (1.32v)


Guess you're lucky then,









How much do you test to? 600%?


----------



## Silent Scone

They will probably do 1T fine with more voltage


----------



## Desolutional

Nope, I can run 13-13-13-32 2T fine, but 16-16-16-40 1T doesn't work at 1.35V. 2666MHz; I always get memtest errors with 1T, even if my latency is 16.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Guess you're lucky then,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you test to? 600%?


I'll try 600 today


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I'll try 600 today


Hehehe, I got to 300% before 1T failed me. I cried,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Nope, I can run 13-13-13-32 2T fine, but 16-16-16-40 1T doesn't work at 1.35V. 2666MHz; I always get memtest errors with 1T, even if my latency is 16.


you can go to 1.375V eventual without worry IMO.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep, think it took 1.38v training on this GSKill kit to irradiate any and all training issues at 1T 3200.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hehehe, I got to 300% before 1T failed me. I cried,


Left for class and let memtest running

42/42 1.168v
1.95 cpu input
0.325 offset system voltage
1.3v memory voltage










On task manager it shows 99% memory usage, so I think it's good.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Left for class and let memtest running
> 
> 42/42 1.168v
> 1.95 cpu input
> 0.325 offset system voltage
> 1.3v memory voltage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On task manager it shows 99% memory usage, *so I think it's good*.


Not necessarily.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not necessarily.


So what do you suggest then?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So what do you suggest then?


if you read the recommendations, open one instance per thread and divide ~ 90% of the ram across all. so for a 5960X open 16, 5930K, 12 and so on.
like:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Desolutional

Yeah, I find that 11 threads of HCI memtest will allow the system to time each one properly and still allow the system to be used for web browsing or other light tasks. When I used 12 threads I ended up getting half the threads doing 50% less than the others, i.e. I had 6 HCIs doing 650% and the other 6 at 600%. It's all personal preference, but you want at least 10 IMO, making sure it stresses the system properly (that means hitting up to 99% CPU usage). Basically, the more HCIs you open and test with, the more stressful it's going to end up being on the rig as a whole.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, I find that 11 threads of HCI memtest will allow the system to time each one properly and still allow the system to be used for web browsing or other light tasks. When I used 12 threads I ended up getting half the threads doing 50% less than the others, i.e. I had 6 HCIs doing 650% and the other 6 at 600%. It's all personal preference, but you want at least 10 IMO, making sure it stresses the system properly (that means hitting up to 99% CPU usage). Basically, the more HCIs you open and test with, the more stressful it's going to end up being on the rig as a whole.


One instance per thread is what should be used with no more than 90% of the memory assigned to give the os enough space.


----------



## Desolutional

I should probably kill all my background processes then, something ends up eating up my CPU cycles with 12 threads causing half of my HCIs to complete 50% less than the other half. Using rig for anything with 12 threads is impossible due to the lag, but with 11 that last free thread still lets me do stuff. Now that you mention it, it's probably HWinfo which is eating up the cycles when I'm doing the HCIs. Either way I think I'm done with RAM tuning, too much hassle for little gain in real world applications, thanks for the knowledge though.


----------



## Neutr1no

Hi guys,

Long time since I posted here, but I have a really annoying issue with my X99-Deluxe mobo and would like to hear your opinion.

Issue is that the 4 upper rear USB ports (coming from on-board ASmedia hub) are resetting randomly. All connected devices will completely shut down and several seconds later restart. While this is happening all other USB ports continue to work normally. I first noticed the issue 2 or so weeks after i bought the board. Then a second occurence a few weeks later. Since then the frequence of the issue occuring has been very much fluctuating. Sometimes I have the issue several times a day, other times I don't have it for several days in a row. It also seems like if the issue has not occurred in the first 30mins or so after booting it will not occur until I shut down and reboot and if it does occur is very likely to occur again within 10 mins or so until I reboot. The worst part is the fact that the frequence seems to have dramatically increased lately and I have the 'flipping' USB ports almost daily now and it's really starting to annoy me...

In normal situation I have 3 devices connected to these ports: Logitech G15 and G13 keyboard and G930 headset. I've tried with several cominations of devices attached to those ports and it really looks to be independent from the devices attached and completely random as I don't find any relation between circumstances when the issue is occuring. I have flashed latest bios, but no changes.

I have seen more people reporting exactly the same issue on the same board (at least 1 in this thread) but not enough to be a general issue... Seen the fact that the ASmedia USB hub doesn't have/need a driver, I am afraid the only explenation will be a hardware issue and the only solution will be RMAing the board.

I would really appreciate any feedback and I am still hoping for some miracle solution...

Thanks in advance.
grtz


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutr1no*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Long time since I posted here, but I have a really annoying issue with my X99-Deluxe mobo and would like to hear your opinion.
> 
> Issue is that the 4 upper rear USB ports (coming from on-board ASmedia hub) are resetting randomly. All connected devices will completely shut down and several seconds later restart. While this is happening all other USB ports continue to work normally. I first noticed the issue 2 or so weeks after i bought the board. Then a second occurence a few weeks later. Since then the frequence of the issue occuring has been very much fluctuating. Sometimes I have the issue several times a day, other times I don't have it for several days in a row. It also seems like if the issue has not occurred in the first 30mins or so after booting it will not occur until I shut down and reboot and if it does occur is very likely to occur again within 10 mins or so until I reboot. The worst part is the fact that the frequence seems to have dramatically increased lately and I have the 'flipping' USB ports almost daily now and it's really starting to annoy me...
> 
> In normal situation I have 3 devices connected to these ports: Logitech G15 and G13 keyboard and G930 headset. I've tried with several cominations of devices attached to those ports and it really looks to be independent from the devices attached and completely random as I don't find any relation between circumstances when the issue is occuring. I have flashed latest bios, but no changes.
> 
> I have seen more people reporting exactly the same issue on the same board (at least 1 in this thread) but not enough to be a general issue... Seen the fact that the ASmedia USB hub doesn't have/need a driver, I am afraid the only explenation will be a hardware issue and the only solution will be RMAing the board.
> 
> I would really appreciate any feedback and I am still hoping for some miracle solution...
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> grtz


The ASmededia Hub might not need a driver but there is one for it, at least there is one for the X99-A.
You could try installing it if it isn't already.

I was experiencing an issue where if I had a USB 3.0 hard drive plugged into one of the USB 3 ports at boot my Logitech wireless devices would start freezing intermittently via the unifying receiver in a USB 2 port. The USB 3 drive was unaffected.

I ended up having to plug the USB 3 drive into the router as the only other 'fix' was to plug it in after I'd booted.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutr1no*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have seen more people reporting exactly the same issue on the same board (at least 1 in this thread) but not enough to be a general issue... Seen the fact that the ASmedia USB hub doesn't have/need a driver, I am afraid the only explenation will be a hardware issue and the only solution will be RMAing the board.
> 
> I would really appreciate any feedback and I am still hoping for some miracle solution...
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> grtz


The ASMedia 1042A controller only powers the bottom two ports of the Asus X99 Deluxe. The bottom two ports are the ones right beside the Wi-Fi antenna.

These ports are flakey and will tend to drop after a sleep; as has been detailed by five or six people in this thread. Asus still has not fixed it and I suspect most people don't even see the problem, because most people don't have enough devices to get down to those ports. I suspect it won't ever be fixed, because the bug has no traction and no one of import pushing to fix it. If some tech review site had found it, it'd be fixed already, but the problem would not be found during a review.

All other ports on the back of the Asus X99 Deluxe - the top four you reference - are powered by the Intel controller through an ASMedia 1072 Hub. If you're having problem with those, I would RMA the board.


----------



## Changomarango

My X99-Deluxe system has suffered intermittently from all kinds of USB problems - mainly dropped connections and failure to detect devices during boot. Tried different USB ports, disabling xHCI, etc. Turns out I had two very old USB devices that were not playing well with the ASUS MB. Once I removed them from the system about a month ago, there have been no problems. One of the devices was a USB/serial adapter and the other was an HP printer. There was nothing defective about either of these devices - they have worked error free on several systems through the years. Perhaps ASUS will have a fix someday so that there is full backward USB compatibility. But at least I now know what was causing all these weird problems.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Changomarango*
> 
> My X99-Deluxe system has suffered intermittently from all kinds of USB problems - mainly dropped connections and failure to detect devices during boot. Tried different USB ports, disabling xHCI, etc. Turns out I had two very old USB devices that were not playing well with the ASUS MB. Once I removed them from the system about a month ago, there have been no problems. One of the devices was a USB/serial adapter and the other was an HP printer. There was nothing defective about either of these devices - they have worked error free on several systems through the years. Perhaps ASUS will have a fix someday so that there is full backward USB compatibility. But at least I now know what was causing all these weird problems.


Hello

Intel has implemented revised specs for the USB protocol. If legacy devices are affected because of this the fix is firmware updates from the USB device manufacturer. Any fix at the motherboard level is not possible while still maintaining compliance with the latest USB specifications.


----------



## Changomarango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Intel has implemented revised specs for the USB protocol. If legacy devices are affected because of this the fix is firmware updates from the USB device manufacturer. Any fix at the motherboard level is not possible while still maintaining compliance with the latest USB specifications.


Perhaps there is a problem with the latest USB specifications?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Changomarango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Intel has implemented revised specs for the USB protocol. If legacy devices are affected because of this the fix is firmware updates from the USB device manufacturer. Any fix at the motherboard level is not possible while still maintaining compliance with the latest USB specifications.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps there is a problem with the latest USB specifications?
Click to expand...

Sounds more like feature deprecation, ask the manufacturer about an update or buy newer stuff.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Changomarango*
> 
> Perhaps there is a problem with the latest USB specifications?


If disabling xHCI fixes the issue, then the culprit is the device.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello as this asus x99 threads

i want some info about the Tj-Max for I7 5820k its default 105c on my asus x99-a

i ask becouse i see increase in my cpu temp when i upgrade from Msi x99s SLI to Asus x99-A

the old mobo set the Tj-Max to 90c so which correct ? and why asus increase this ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello as this asus x99 threads
> 
> i want some info about the Tj-Max for I7 5820k its default 105c on my asus x99-a
> 
> i ask becouse i see increase in my cpu temp when i upgrade from Msi x99s SLI to Asus x99-A
> 
> the old mobo set the Tj-Max to 90c so which correct ? and why asus increase this ?


You can set it to whatever you wish. Tjmax is no longer a fixed value - it can be overridden and user set. If you like to see 90C, then use 90C.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can set it to whatever you wish. Tjmax is no longer a fixed value - it can be overridden and user set. If you like to see 90C, then use 90C.


Thank you


----------



## MaXimus666

Under the *Support page for the X99-Deluxe*, I see 2 diff. USB Drivers, one is ASMedia and the other one is Intel, I'm confused, which one is needed?

Another confusion is the SATA Driver, there is an ASMedia Driver and an Intel Driver...... I thought these motherboards should have only one controller/driver......


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> Under the *Support page for the X99-Deluxe*, I see 2 diff. USB Drivers, one is ASMedia and the other one is Intel, I'm confused, which one is needed?
> 
> Another confusion is the SATA Driver, there is an ASMedia Driver and an Intel Driver...... I thought these motherboards should have only one controller/driver......


Hi, the X99 Deluxe has both native Intel ports and ASMedia ports, so there should be no confusion - you simply should install both the chipset and ASMedia drivers. Intel / ASUS boards having third party controllers is certainly nothing new at all. Unless you would prefer less functionality.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Just to be clear about the Tj-Max

i see in the bios ( Max cpu core temp ) change this from Auto to 90

made nothing to the temp in the windows still higher than what i get with Msi x99 sli

but if i change the Tjmax value from hwmonitor to 90c ( leave the bios to auto 105c ) this give me the same temp

in Msi mobo so which method true ?


----------



## djgar

AFAIK changing Tj-Max in hwmonitor won't change your actual temps, just how hwmonitor reads it.


----------



## MaXimus666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hi, the X99 Deluxe has both native Intel ports and ASMedia ports, so there should be no confusion - you simply should install both the chipset and ASMedia drivers. Intel / ASUS boards having third party controllers is certainly nothing new at all. Unless you would prefer less functionality.


Ah thanks for the clarification.

2 questions please

1) The Intel ports are better for SSD performance right?

2) how to differentiate the AS Media port from the Intel ports? I didn't receive my new system yet but just wondering so when I do get it I know what to look for


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> 2) how to differentiate the AS Media port from the Intel ports?


Hello

By referring to the included user manual. The manual can also be downloaded from the X99 Deluxe product page at ASUS.om.


----------



## MaXimus666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> By referring to the included user manual. The manual can also be downloaded from the X99 Deluxe product page at ASUS.om.


right, thank you sir


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Got a couple add-in parts for my set-up, Deluxe X99
> 
> Will this set up work correctly?
> 
> PCIE3.0_1 = 16x GPU
> 
> PCIE3.0_2 = 4x USB 3.1 adapter
> 
> PCIE3.0_3 = 16x GPU
> 
> PCIE3.0_4 = Empty
> 
> PCIE3.0_5 = 4x M.2 SSD
> 
> Set-up is apart for maintenance at the moment, just wanted to verify that such a level of control with the PCI-E lanes is possible to run 2 3.0 x 4 devices and still maintain 16x on both GPU's.
> 
> Yes it's a 5930K cpu so there are a full 40 PCI-E lanes available.


Ok was working on it last night and for the life of me I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong here. Spent a good hour climbing through the bios and I can't figure it out. Stuck at x8 on one GPU and x16 on the 2nd. any chance of getting a bit of help on this would be fantastic


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Ok was working on it last night and for the life of me I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong here. Spent a good hour climbing through the bios and I can't figure it out. Stuck at x8 on one GPU and x16 on the 2nd. any chance of getting a bit of help on this would be fantastic


Hello

Using PCIE3.0_2 results in PCIE3.0_1 being x8.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Using PCIE3.0_2 results in PCIE3.0_1 being x8.


Aah, that explains it then. Will disabling PCIE3.0_2 result in slot 1 going back to 16x or do I need to remove the device?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Aah, that explains it then. Will disabling PCIE3.0_2 result in slot 1 going back to 16x or do I need to remove the device?


Hello

Will most likely require the device to be physically removed.


----------



## Praz

Hello

While likely not plug n' play the 2600 memory divider on the 100 strap can be configured to work as well as the other dividers. No post issues booting from sleep, cold or warm shut down and no crazy voltages needed for the memory or SA.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> right, thank you sir


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Will most likely require the device to be physically removed.


Good to know, thanks for the info, much appreciated


----------



## Praz

Deleted. Duplicate.


----------



## elbeasto

Still getting a bd error from a cold boot with DRAM @ 1.25 and eventual DRAM @ 1.2 with 2666MHz.
Is there anything else I can do?

After doing a hard reset it goes to a screen saying overclocking failed lol. I'm not even OC'ing and I exit BIOS without saving changes and it goes straight to Windows. Buggy BIOS, I need to remember to turn off F1 if error I suppose.

There really needs to be more work on the BIOS with these boards.
Fixing the boot order bug would be something at least.

Thanks


----------



## Desolutional

Actually there is a way to hot boot your rig if you absolutely need to, also skipping the "F1" thing. Just use the reset button on your PC case, or jump the reset connector on the mobo. That way the ASUS board just hot boots instead. Set DRAM to 1.30V and try again. I do suggest bumping up the eventual to 1.25V and seeing if cold booting is once again possible. You might also want to try bumping up the VCCIN voltage (CPU Input Voltage) to 1.92V or 1.95V. Whenever you hard shutdown your rig, the mobo realises it and when it starts up again shows that error because you could have needed to force the shutdown due to a failed OC which even prevented you from POSTing. This way you don't have to pull out the CMOS battery!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> After doing a hard reset it goes to a screen saying overclocking failed lol. I'm not even OC'ing and I exit BIOS without saving changes and it goes straight to Windows. Buggy BIOS, I need to remember to turn off F1 if error I suppose.


Hello

This is not the result of a buggy BIOS. The "Overclocking Failed" message is shown anytime the system has not been properly shut down or restarted. This is so the user is aware the system has booted with default settings.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is not the result of a buggy BIOS. The "Overclocking Failed" message is shown anytime the system has not been properly shut down or restarted. This is so the user is aware the system has booted with default settings.


Ah ok thanks Praz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Actually there is a way to hot boot your rig if you absolutely need to, also skipping the "F1" thing. Just use the reset button on your PC case, or jump the reset connector on the mobo. That way the ASUS board just hot boots instead. Set DRAM to 1.30V and try again. I do suggest bumping up the eventual to 1.25V and seeing if cold booting is once again possible. You might also want to try bumping up the VCCIN voltage (CPU Input Voltage) to 1.92V or 1.95V. Whenever you hard shutdown your rig, the mobo realises it and when it starts up again shows that error because you could have needed to force the shutdown due to a failed OC which even prevented you from POSTing. This way you don't have to pull out the CMOS battery!


Thanks, I'll try upping the voltage for Dram and VCCIN


----------



## Leyaena

I just went from an X99 Deluxe (that somehow managed to die on me, no idea how), to a Rampage V Extreme motherboard, and I have a bit of a question about AI Suite and the Auto Tuning feature.

Before reinstalling windows on the new motherboard, I had the Auto Tuning option in AI Suite as shown in this video: 



After the format, however, I went to reinstall AI Suite, and now the only option I have seems to be CPU Level Up, giving me a choice between 3.8Ghz, 4.0Ghz and 4.2Ghz...

Is there anything I'm missing?

I'm running a 5820k.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> I just went from an X99 Deluxe (that somehow managed to die on me, no idea how), to a Rampage V Extreme motherboard, and I have a bit of a question about AI Suite and the Auto Tuning feature.
> 
> Before reinstalling windows on the new motherboard, I had the Auto Tuning option in AI Suite as shown in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> After the format, however, I went to reinstall AI Suite, and now the only option I have seems to be CPU Level Up, giving me a choice between 3.8Ghz, 4.0Ghz and 4.2Ghz...
> 
> Is there anything I'm missing?
> 
> I'm running a 5820k.


Hello

The ROG boards do not have dynamic auto overclocking. Presets only are available as you are seeing.


----------



## Leyaena

Ah well, guess I'll go in and do it the old fashioned way, then.
The Auto Tuning was really nice to get a baseline for what the chip is capable of.


----------



## elbeasto

Okay still getting bd from a cold boot with DRAM 1.3 and eventual 1.2. Trying both at 1.2 with CPU input voltage @ 1.9, default is 1.8 I take it?
I don't think it's DRAM voltage causing it if it fails at 1.3


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Okay still getting bd from a cold boot with DRAM 1.3 and eventual 1.2. Trying both at 1.2 with CPU input voltage @ 1.9, default is 1.8 I take it?
> I don't think it's DRAM voltage causing it if it fails at 1.3


Hello

It may be that your CPU has a very weak IMC or it is outside the norm and the auto rules are not suited for your CPU. If the brute force approach (SA and memory voltage) is not a solution try a different strap, memory divider and/or primary timings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Okay still getting bd from a cold boot with DRAM 1.3 and eventual 1.2. Trying both at 1.2 with CPU input voltage @ 1.9, default is 1.8 I take it?
> I don't think it's DRAM voltage causing it if it fails at 1.3


as Praz mentioned - what is VSA set to? can you post bios screen shots of the exact settings (all of them) that are producing the bd Q-code? I mean - I know you are saying everything is stock - I really need to see exactly what is there... don't forget, this is OCN.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> as Praz mentioned - what is VSA set to? can you post bios screen shots of the exact settings (all of them) that are producing the bd Q-code? I mean - I know you are saying everything is stock - I really need to see exactly what is there... don't forget, this is OCN.


 X99bdError.zip 948k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> X99bdError.zip 948k .zip file


thanks. here''s some changes I would make:

1) vsa offset of 0.05V is pretty low. for example, 0.150V is 1.000V vsa on my rig. if you have AID64, adjust VSA offset until you get a VSA of ~ 1.0V.
2) set BOTH dram voltage to the same value (on the bios page you shared and if using Eventual, there too). 1.2V is low IMO. set this training voltage to at least 1.25-1,3V. Use Eventual at 1.2 (both rails)
3) you really should OC that chip and mobo. below is an example of 4.4/4.0/2666 as a guide. depending on your cooling and cpu sample you may want to lower the core multi to like 42, and adjust adaptive voltage so the total is ~1.2V.

can't just leave that on stock "auto".

If adaptive in confusing, just "Enable" full manual control and we can go from there. I'm sure that with a little tuning you can get a stable overclocked rig.









44c40m2666c13.zip 3205k .zip file


I have a 42/40/2666 save but need to load it and drop screenies...


----------



## Praz

Hello

Although there has been great improvements regarding 2666, 2800 and 3000 memory speeds using the 100 strap not every CPU can utilize these dividers with 100% stability with just voltage adjustments. For the CPUs that still have issues the 125 strap is a better choice.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Although there has been great improvements regarding 2666, 2800 and 3000 memory speeds using the 100 strap not every CPU can utilize these dividers with 100% stability with just voltage adjustments. For the CPUs that still have issues the 125 strap is a better choice.


good point.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks. here''s some changes I would make:
> 
> 1) vsa offset of 0.05V is pretty low. for example, 0.150V is 1.000V vsa on my rig. if you have AID64, adjust VSA offset until you get a VSA of ~ 1.0V.
> 2) set BOTH dram voltage to the same value (on the bios page you shared and if using Eventual, there too). 1.2V is low IMO. set this training voltage to at least 1.25-1,3V. Use Eventual at 1.2 (both rails)
> 3) you really should OC that chip and mobo. below is an example of 4.4/4.0/2666 as a guide. depending on your cooling and cpu sample you may want to lower the core multi to like 42, and adjust adaptive voltage so the total is ~1.2V.
> 
> can't just leave that on stock "auto".
> 
> If adaptive in confusing, just "Enable" full manual control and we can go from there. I'm sure that with a little tuning you can get a stable overclocked rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44c40m2666c13.zip 3205k .zip file
> 
> 
> I have a 42/40/2666 save but need to load it and drop screenies...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Although there has been great improvements regarding 2666, 2800 and 3000 memory speeds using the 100 strap not every CPU can utilize these dividers with 100% stability with just voltage adjustments. For the CPUs that still have issues the 125 strap is a better choice.


Thanks for the screens, I'll give those settings a go as a guide.
1.185 for 4.4GHz, nice.







Pretty sure I'm gonna need more than that.

I could always go back to XMP 1 and OC from there, it uses 125 and 2666.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Thanks for the screens, I'll give those settings a go as a guide.
> 1.185 for 4.4GHz, nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I'm gonna need more than that.
> 
> I could always go back to XMP 1 and OC from there, it uses *125 and 2666*.


why not? at a modest OC the difference between fixed and adaptive is nominal.


----------



## YamiJustin

Here is my new setup:

ASUS Rampage V Extreme
Intel Core i7 5930k
Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x4gb DDR4 3000mhz

What should I do for the beginning setup? Any recommended adjustments or settings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Here is my new setup:
> 
> ASUS Rampage V Extreme
> Intel Core i7 5930k
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x4gb DDR4 3000mhz
> 
> What should I do for the beginning setup? Any recommended adjustments or settings?


probably should first read the guide in the OP.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Again in this threads

@[email protected]

i have one problem with my X99-A Sir

sometime the windows boot but no sound and the sound mixer stop respond need to restart for sound back

Im using latest bios 1702 and latest driver from asus website expect sound driver (V6017329 )

the latest one give me other problem sometime the sound just stop while gaming or listen to windows media player

is there any fix for this problem ?

Tried many time clean instal for windows 8.1 pro 64bit but nothing change each 2 day the system boot with no sound









my full system space in my Sig


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Again in this threads
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> i have one problem with my X99-A Sir
> 
> sometime the windows boot but no sound and the sound mixer stop respond need to restart for sound back
> 
> Im using latest bios 1702 and latest driver from asus website expect sound driver (V6017329 )
> 
> the latest one give me other problem sometime the sound just stop while gaming or listen to windows media player
> 
> is there any fix for this problem ?
> 
> Tried many time clean instal for windows 8.1 pro 64bit but nothing change each 2 day the system boot with no sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my full system space in my Sig


No idea - not heard about this before.

You may want to contact ASUS Support for your region and see what they suggest.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No idea - not heard about this before.
> 
> You may want to contact ASUS Support for your region and see what they suggest.


Thanks for replay

but im from Jordan there is no Asus support for this place i guess


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks for replay
> 
> but im from Jordan there is no Asus support for this place i guess


Speakers plugged in properly?


----------



## djgar

I've found my mixer settings sometimes going off. Unplugging and re-plugging the speakers or headset would register the proper input again.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Speakers plugged in properly?


Yes the speakers plugged to the rear mobo panel
Quote:


> I've found my mixer settings sometimes going off. Unplugging and re-plugging the speakers or headset would register the proper input again.


my problem each 2 days the windows will boot but no sound the mixer hang then stop responding need to restart the windows for sound back









i do everything clean install try the 3 driver from asus website and delete nvidia hd driver & disable hdmi sound from screen and the same

this really big problem


----------



## 66racer

Hi Guys,

Im worried my x99 sabertooth motherboard killed my cpu at this moment, troubleshooting isnt looking good. I just got windows set up and started overclocking, was at 4.5ghz on a 5820k and it failed realbench stress test at 23mins (volts were manual at 1.312v). SO I enter the bios and I get a black screen on POST saying cpu overvolt and cpu over temp error. IN windows realtemp only reported max 65c or so, I knew this was not within windows. I F1 into the bios and I saw cpu voltage was at 1.8v and red for at least 2-3 seconds before going down to 1.3v. I was on bios 1702 and figured it was not stable so I flashed back 216. During that process I turned away while still at my desk and dont recall seeing the finished prompt, screen was black and RED LED for cpu was on.

I restarted but it never attempts to post, red cpu light always on. Hit the reset button on rear I/O and also did the jumpers with no luck. I am about to pull the cmos battery but not feeling that will fix it, any one have any ideas? I will be pulling the cpu out for inspection if cmos battery doesnt do anything.

Motherboard model: x99 sabertooth

UEFI Version: 1702 (flashed back to 216)

CPU: 5820k

Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: hyperX 32GB 2133mhz

GPU: gtx980ti

SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: samsung 850 evo 500GB and 250GB, LG dvd drive

PSU: seasonic x-850 watt gold

USB Devices (model/version number): keyboard and mouse

Monitor: 23" 1080p dvi

CPU Cooler: corsair h110i gt

PC CASE: corsair 450d

Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? not activated windows 7 pro 64bit

Drivers Installed (include version): all drivers and updates

Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: real temp, cpu-z, msi afterburner

System Overclocked (provide details)? getting 4.5ghz stable (manual volt set to 1.312v, all others auto)


----------



## [email protected]

Vcore is FIVR derived so its not possible for us to program it to fluctuate to 1.80V when you have manually set 1.30V. Sounds like something catastrophic occured with polling or the super IO if you saw those values reported. At the point of the crash how many monitoring utilities were being run on the system?

You can try using USB BIOS flashback again to reflash the 216 build. If that does not help, you may need to RMA the board. If the CPU does not work, I'd get the PSU checked out properly with a scope (no DMM or cheap PSU tester).

-Raja


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Vcore is FIVR derived so its not possible for us to program it to fluctuate to 1.80V when you have manually set 1.30V. Sounds like something catastrophic occured with polling or the super IO if you saw those values reported. At the point of the crash how many monitoring utilities were being run on the system?
> 
> You can try using USB BIOS flashback again to reflash the 216 build. If that does not help, you may need to RMA the board. If the CPU does not work, I'd get the PSU checked out properly with a scope (no DMM or cheap PSU tester).
> 
> -Raja


Hi Raja,

CPU is bad, I think the motherboard took it out. I put it in another sabertooth x99 mobo and got the red light for cpu and same issue. I have another 5820k but am affraid to install it on the faulty mobo and have 2 bad cpu.

There was no failure within windows. Realbench did stop because it said instability was detected but the system did not hang or anything. real bench and cpu-z was the only thing running at the time and real temp did not have any weird spikes in temp.

Things went downhill after hitting restart in windows. During the restart I was hitting DEL and then got the motherboard BIOS screen where it will give errors like overclock failed or new cpu detected. At that screen is where it had the overvolt and over temp errors, so I hit F1 to enter bios. When I got into the bios in the EZ mode home screen in red it showed cpu voltage at 1.8v, think I saw 1.9v even but for a second (jumper on mobo was not moved at all). My jaw dropped but then I saw 1.3v return. I didnt want to chance the bios being the issue so used another pc to download the original bios and install it. I know the flash started but think at some point it just went black I thought maybe it auto restarted since my back was to the machine and ever since then I got the red LED light for cpu.

So now I have to deal with a MOBO and CPU rma with vendor?


----------



## [email protected]

If within 30 days of purchase the board can go back to the place of purchase. If outside that, the RMA needs to be to ASUS. If you need an RMA contact, drop me a PM.

Get the PSU checked professionally as well.


----------



## Desolutional

This is why I believe ASUS X99 boards should have a "safe" switch in addition to the "Extreme OV" switch. It's way to easy for the numbers to go into the red (or purple) by accident, and be saved. Then upon restart your mobo killed the CPU. This "safe" switch should BLOCK any purple or red values altogether, and only allow white and yellow values. The "Extreme OV" should be known as Liquid Nitrogen users switch, because nobody on water/air/phase change/peltiers is ever going to go higher than 1.4V. It's a death wish waiting to happen.

On a side note, did you check for bent pins on the "killer mobo" socket? Have you also entered advanced user mode and checked *all* the voltage and frequency values in there first?


----------



## Silent Scone

I hear what you're saying, but where do you draw the line? No disrespect to the user above as he could very well have a faulty component, but on an enthusiast platform where does one draw the line in the sand between idiot proofing something and giving someone freedom of choice with parameters. Regardless, this is what warranty is for







.

I say idiot proofing in a general sense, we all make mistakes and sometimes it can only be one digit


----------



## Desolutional

Well ASUS does tend to give some "recommendation" on safe values for OC, which are denoted in the Advanced User mode by colour scheming. When the colour is white it means "Good", Yellow means "Caution", Purple means "Dangerous" and Red means "Stupid". The problem is, X99 isn't so much an enthusiast platform anymore as more and more people are moving to it from Nehalem and Sandy Bridge (blame me, I convince my colleagues to move to it too lol) as an affordable six core Intel CPU is very attractive. Then you get new users who experiment a little too much and end up bricking their rigs. It would be nice (for new users) that the BIOS restricts their range of OCing values to prevent harm to the system.

I personally detest EZ mode, and to me it looked more complicated than Advanced Mode, but then again that's maybe cause I'm used to the ol' school blue and white screen BIOS.


----------



## Silent Scone

I think the colour scheming is pretty safe in terms of when it flags any particular colour normally. If anything it's overcautious. These voltages are fairly similar range wise to mainstream Haswell on 1155 so it's not as if it's unfamiliar territory. I was in fact more alien to it than a lot of people - I skipped Haswell being on X79.


----------



## djgar

Dang, I thought warning was magenta, not purple!


----------



## inedenimadam

I have had the exact same thing happen to me as 66racer, only my 5820k is still alive. It was at 1.7 and 80c in bios after an "overclocking failure" reboot, it calmed to 1.32 and 40c after a few seconds. I thought it was a polling anomaly, but now I am worried that it might have actually been there or that it might again.

X99-A bios 1702
5820k 4.5 1.32


----------



## Desolutional

You both have BIOS 1702, maybe that might be the correlation?


----------



## djgar

I haven't had such problems with 1702, but I've had a weird.flashing problem (some setting would never match the selected entry) with bios EZ Flash and had to use the Flashback method to get it corrected. I now use Flashback exclusively.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im worried my x99 sabertooth motherboard killed my cpu at this moment, troubleshooting isnt looking good. I just got windows set up and started overclocking, was at 4.5ghz on a 5820k and it failed realbench stress test at 23mins (volts were manual at 1.312v). SO I enter the bios and I get a black screen on POST saying cpu overvolt and cpu over temp error. IN windows realtemp only reported max 65c or so, I knew this was not within windows. I F1 into the bios and I saw cpu voltage was at 1.8v and red for at least 2-3 seconds before going down to 1.3v. I was on bios 1702 and figured it was not stable so I flashed back 216. During that process I turned away while still at my desk and dont recall seeing the finished prompt, screen was black and RED LED for cpu was on.


It appears to happen now and then.

Six reports of the problem in this thread, two here, one here with another just down the thread.

I realize that for every reported instance of this happening, there are probably hundreds of systems that are not having this issue, but it's unnerving when tossing about $1K chips. I have a RVE and 5960X that I am afraid to even assemble. I'll get the Intel $35 insurance and give it a whirl one of these days, I guess.


----------



## glycerin256

Hey guys, I am hoping for some help with a build for myself. I have already purchased a 5930k. I'm having trouble picking a board out. Planned build is 32GB ram (probably 2400Mhz), 2x 980TI in SLI, 1300w EVGA G2, etc. Needs NVMe support via PCIe3 x4 for planned future upgrades. More slots are better as a large majority of boards don't have PCIe lanes switches. Usage is gaming, mostly FPS, general use, and I would like to start streaming. Overclocking is important but I only plan to max it out to as fast as it can go with 100% stability on a CLC such as a H110i GTX or equivalent and then leave it. Memory overclock is negligible in my usage scenario, so I'm not that concerned about it. PCIe slot spacing and the # of slots are important as I do want room for future expansion. I have an Asus Xonar sound card, an Intel NIC and would like space to put a PCIe SSD in if I would like. I might not need the NIC, depending on the onboard solutions capability link aggregation.

Here are the front runners with their positives and negatives.

1. Asrock X99 Professional

Positive: The right price (269USD after MIR, etc); Intel NIC; EATX gives more space and slots; doesn't include anything I don't need such as WIFI, extra SATA, etc.
Negative: The support, the asrock thread is very bare (see what I did there? LOL) so I am concerned about long term support. I haven't had a problem with my current 2500k @ 4.5Ghz on my Asrock Z68 though.
2. MSI X99A XPOWER AC

Positive: It's like an EATX version of the ASUS X99 Deluxe! Dual Intel NIC
Negative: It's 20 bucks more; I lose the ASUS support. It's also 140 bucks more expensive than my first option!
3. ASUS X99 Deluxe

Positive: Asus support; Nice board; looks good; Dual Intel gigabit NIC
Negative: Somewhere along the way this board got a bad rep for me because I kept hearing of problems with the board. Drivers/wifi/proc death. I don't want that. Are these things I should be concerned about, where did all that go/come from? Also, it's only ATX, and doesn't have PCIe lane switches. (ie, if I use the m.2 slot and have 980TI in SLI, I have 1 PCI-E slot left working *(IS THIS WRONG INFO?)* That one slot would be taken by the USB 3.1 card. Stuff I don't need, such as WIFI.
4. ASUS RVE

Positive: It has everything! PCIe slots are great,
Negative: EXPENSIVE! this is my "Screw it, get it all. You'll hate yourself for spending this much for a bunch of crap you won't use" option. I hate that, I'm the guy that just buys a lil more than he needs (which is why I have a 5930k in the first place, got it for 225 via Intel Retail Edge); Only 1 intel NIC; has wifi;
Can you gentlemen help alleviate my concerns regarding the Deluxe, please?

TLDR; school me on the PCI-E slot/lane switching for the X99 Deluxe and tell me how all the problems have been fixed.

EDIT: I can english sometimes


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256*
> 
> Hey guys, I am hoping for some help with a build for myself. I have already purchased a 5930k. I'm having trouble picking a board out. Planned build is 32GB ram (probably 2400Mhz), 2x 980TI in SLI, 1300w EVGA G2, etc. Needs NVMe support via PCIe3 x4 for planned future upgrades. More slots are better as a large majority of boards don't have PCIe lanes switches. Usage is gaming, mostly FPS, general use, and I would like to start streaming. Overclocking is important but I only plan to max it out to as fast as it can go with 100% stability on a CLC such as a H110i GTX or equivalent and then leave it. Memory overclock is negligible in my usage scenario, so I'm not that concerned about it. PCIe slot spacing and the # of slots are important as I do want room for future expansion. I have an Asus Xonar sound card, an Intel NIC and would like space to put a PCIe SSD in if I would like. I might not need the NIC, depending on the onboard solutions capability link aggregation.
> 
> Here are the front runners with their positives and negatives.
> 
> 1. Asrock X99 Professional
> 
> Positive: The right price (269USD after MIR, etc); Intel NIC; EATX gives more space and slots; doesn't include anything I don't need such as WIFI, extra SATA, etc.
> Negative: The support, the asrock thread is very bare (see what I did there? LOL) so I am concerned about long term support. I haven't had a problem with my current 2500k @ 4.5Ghz on my Asrock Z68 though.
> 2. MSI X99A XPOWER AC
> 
> Positive: It's like an EATX version of the ASUS X99 Deluxe! Dual Intel NIC
> Negative: It's 20 bucks more; I lose the ASUS support. It's also 140 bucks more expensive than my first option!
> 3. ASUS X99 Deluxe
> 
> Positive: Asus support; Nice board; looks good; Dual Intel gigabit NIC
> Negative: Somewhere along the way this board got a bad rep for me because I kept hearing of problems with the board. Drivers/wifi/proc death. I don't want that. Are these things I should be concerned about, where did all that go/come from? Also, it's only ATX, and doesn't have PCIe lane switches. (ie, if I use the m.2 slot and have 980TI in SLI, I have 1 PCI-E slot left working *(IS THIS WRONG INFO?)* That one slot would be taken by the USB 3.1 card. Stuff I don't need, such as WIFI.
> 4. ASUS RVE
> 
> Positive: It has everything! PCIe slots are great,
> Negative: EXPENSIVE! this is my "Screw it, get it all. You'll hate yourself for spending this much for a bunch of crap you won't use" option. I hate that, I'm the guy that just buys a lil more than he needs (which is why I have a 5930k in the first place, got it for 225 via Intel Retail Edge); Only 1 intel NIC; has wifi;
> Can you gentlemen help alleviate my concerns regarding the Deluxe, please?
> 
> TLDR; school me on the PCI-E slot/lane switching for the X99 Deluxe and tell me how all the problems have been fixed.
> 
> EDIT: I can english sometimes


get the R5E... no second guessing later.


----------



## glycerin256

Maybe I gave too much info and the post was too long. I'll just ask this:

Can I have this PCI-E configuration in the X99 Deluxe with a 5930k?


m.2 slot - occupied by PCIe SSD - PCIe 3.0 x4
PCIe 1 - 980TI - 3.0 x16
PCIe 2 - covered by gfx card
PCIe 3 - Asus Xonar sound card (or any other sound card) - 2.0 x1
PCIe 4 - 980TI - 3.0 x16
PCIe 5 - covered by gfx card
PCIe 6 - USB 3.1 card - PCIe speed PCIe 3.0 x4???


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If within 30 days of purchase the board can go back to the place of purchase. If outside that, the RMA needs to be to ASUS. If you need an RMA contact, drop me a PM.
> 
> Get the PSU checked professionally as well.


Thanks Raja, Although I believe it was a glitch in the POST process with the motherboard, I will check the power supply before I install the new parts. I have a fluke 88V meter. It will be heading back to newegg










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> This is why I believe ASUS X99 boards should have a "safe" switch in addition to the "Extreme OV" switch. It's way to easy for the numbers to go into the red (or purple) by accident, and be saved. Then upon restart your mobo killed the CPU. This "safe" switch should BLOCK any purple or red values altogether, and only allow white and yellow values. The "Extreme OV" should be known as Liquid Nitrogen users switch, because nobody on water/air/phase change/peltiers is ever going to go higher than 1.4V. It's a death wish waiting to happen.
> 
> On a side note, did you check for bent pins on the "killer mobo" socket? Have you also entered advanced user mode and checked *all* the voltage and frequency values in there first?


Well I can see the case for a confirmation prompt for typos but there is a confirm screen before you save and exit which is pretty good for me. This case it was literally set to 1.312v but when it entered the bios is where I saw 1.8-1.9v before dropping to the 1.3v. My jaw dropped and didnt even bother looking at the temp. I literally was just restarting windows so there were no issues other than realbench stress test stopped 24mins into it for instability, realtemp did not report any high temps, think my max temp was 64C. Upon restarting I got the overvolt and overtemp warning before I had a chance to enter the bios again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have had the exact same thing happen to me as 66racer, only my 5820k is still alive. It was at 1.7 and 80c in bios after an "overclocking failure" reboot, it calmed to 1.32 and 40c after a few seconds. I thought it was a polling anomaly, but now I am worried that it might have actually been there or that it might again.
> 
> X99-A bios 1702
> 5820k 4.5 1.32


This is a bit scary as it seems to be a bug asus did not know about yet? Sounds like exactly what happened to me but I saw I think exactly 1.85v then 1.9v then went back to 1.3v. I flashed the original bios and that was it, never booted again with cpu led light on. Placed the cpu in another x99 sabertooth board and same issue. Too affraid to put a good cpu in that motherboard now lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It appears to happen now and then.
> 
> Six reports of the problem in this thread, two here, one here with another just down the thread.
> 
> I realize that for every reported instance of this happening, there are probably hundreds of systems that are not having this issue, but it's unnerving when tossing about $1K chips. I have a RVE and 5960X that I am afraid to even assemble. I'll get the Intel $35 insurance and give it a whirl one of these days, I guess.


Thanks for that, While I still say asus is my favorite board maker, it makes me a little uneasy as it seems to have happened across all of their boards.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256*
> 
> Maybe I gave too much info and the post was too long. I'll just ask this:
> 
> Can I have this PCI-E configuration in the X99 Deluxe with a 5930k?
> 
> 
> m.2 slot - occupied by PCIe SSD - PCIe 3.0 x4
> PCIe 1 - 980TI - 3.0 x16
> PCIe 2 - covered by gfx card
> PCIe 3 - Asus Xonar sound card (or any other sound card) - 2.0 x1
> PCIe 4 - 980TI - 3.0 x16
> PCIe 5 - covered by gfx card
> PCIe 6 - USB 3.1 card - PCIe speed PCIe 3.0 x4???


Nope, just tried a similar set-up and found out the hard way. If you have a device in the 2nd PCIE 3.0 slot (3rd PCI-E slot if you count the little 2.0x4 slot) then the first slot that your 980 TI is in will drop to x8 instead of x16.

Also the PCIe 6 slot shares it's lanes with the M.2 slot, so I believe (someone correct me if I'm wrong here) you can't use both, you can either have a device plugged into that slot, or you can have a device plugged into the M.2 slot.

If you are wanting to get all that stuff to work properly simultaneously, I think you will probably need to get an E-atx board like the Rampage, Xpower, or one of the ASRock E-atx boards.

If you don't mind your GPU's dropping down to x8 mode and willing to arrange them differently then, yes it will work just fine. I'm fairly sure x8 more than enough bandwidth for the 980 ti's so that shouldn't be a problem.

Organizing them like this would do the trick (albeit with the x8 mode on the GPU's)

[*] m.2 slot - occupied by PCIe SSD - PCIe 3.0 x4
[*] PCIe 1 - USB 3.1 card - PCIe speed PCIe 3.0 x4
[*] PCIe 2 - Asus Xonar sound card (or any other sound card) - 2.0 x1
[*] PCIe 3 - 980TI - 3.0 x 8
[*] PCIe 4 - Covered by gfx card
[*] PCIe 5 - 980TI - 3.0 x 8
[*] PCIe 6 - supporting the m.2 slot

Personally, I'd probably suggest the Xpower if you don't want to spend the extra cash on the Rampage (or just straight up hate the gaudy red and black RoG stuff). If you are willing to spend the extra cash and don't mind the color scheme (to be honest you are already talking about dropping multiple thousands of dollars, why skimp on the MB? ) go with the Rampage. I don't know if there is much the Rampage can do that the Xpower can't also do for $200 bucks less though. Was my original choice for a MB until I decided to fry it by failing about 4 leak tests in a row attempting to go with hard tubing, then I got the X99 Deluxe and it's worked great for me so far. (except I can't use my USB 3.1 card without the first GPU dropping to x8 mode).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It appears to happen now and then.
> 
> Six reports of the problem in this thread, two here, one here with another just down the thread.
> 
> I realize that for every reported instance of this happening, there are probably hundreds of systems that are not having this issue, but it's unnerving when tossing about $1K chips. I have a RVE and 5960X that I am afraid to even assemble. I'll get the Intel $35 insurance and give it a whirl one of these days, I guess.


Thanks for putting all of those together in one spot. I wonder how many more never get onto the forums with this issue.

I have not bought a tuning plan because I never planned on going over 1.35ish under any circumstances. Given the information in your post, the death of 66racer's proc, and my near death experience...I think I will just go ahead and spend the 25 bucks it costs to cover my 5820k. I think before I blame ASUS, I might google around and see if other board manufacturers are having similar issues. I don't really have the money set aside to replace a CPU and motherboard at this moment, so I hope this is not a reoccurring thing.

Edit to add: 'nother ASUS board + 5960x http://www.overclock.net/t/1561131/5960x-dead

and another http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/755750-What-are-the-chances-Dead-5960x


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Nope, just tried a similar set-up and found out the hard way. If you have a device in the 2nd PCIE 3.0 slot (3rd PCI-E slot if you count the little 2.0x4 slot) then the first slot that your 980 TI is in will drop to x8 instead of x16.
> 
> Also the PCIe 6 slot shares it's lanes with the M.2 slot, so I believe (someone correct me if I'm wrong here) you can't use both, you can either have a device plugged into that slot, or you can have a device plugged into the M.2 slot.
> 
> If you are wanting to get all that stuff to work properly simultaneously, I think you will probably need to get an E-atx board like the Rampage, Xpower, or one of the ASRock E-atx boards.
> 
> If you don't mind your GPU's dropping down to x8 mode and willing to arrange them differently then, yes it will work just fine. I'm fairly sure x8 more than enough bandwidth for the 980 ti's so that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Organizing them like this would do the trick (albeit with the x8 mode on the GPU's)
> 
> [*] m.2 slot - occupied by PCIe SSD - PCIe 3.0 x4
> [*] PCIe 1 - USB 3.1 card - PCIe speed PCIe 3.0 x4
> [*] PCIe 2 - Asus Xonar sound card (or any other sound card) - 2.0 x1
> [*] PCIe 3 - 980TI - 3.0 x 8
> [*] PCIe 4 - Covered by gfx card
> [*] PCIe 5 - 980TI - 3.0 x 8
> [*] PCIe 6 - supporting the m.2 slot
> 
> Personally, I'd probably suggest the Xpower if you don't want to spend the extra cash on the Rampage (or just straight up hate the gaudy red and black RoG stuff). If you are willing to spend the extra cash and don't mind the color scheme (to be honest you are already talking about dropping multiple thousands of dollars, why skimp on the MB? ) go with the Rampage. I don't know if there is much the Rampage can do that the Xpower can't also do for $200 bucks less though. Was my original choice for a MB until I decided to fry it by failing about 4 leak tests in a row attempting to go with hard tubing, then I got the X99 Deluxe and it's worked great for me so far. (except I can't use my USB 3.1 card without the first GPU dropping to x8 mode).


Thank you so very much for answering. It seems that Asus has once again created a whole lineup of boards that don't meet my needs. ARGH.

I was going to rant, but I think it's a waste of my time.

+rep DNMock for your polite and informational response!


----------



## Moiquintanillas

New Bios:

X99-DELUXE BIOS 1801

Support 16GB DDR4 memory modules. ?????

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1801.zip?_ga=1.158203706.1410202178.1435115862


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thanks Raja, Although I believe it was a glitch in the POST process with the motherboard, I will check the power supply before I install the new parts. I have a fluke 88V meter..


The fluke is a good dmm, but you need an oscilloscope to eval a psu for faults.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> New Bios:
> 
> X99-DELUXE BIOS 1801
> 
> Support 16GB DDR4 memory modules. ?????
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1801.zip?_ga=1.158203706.1410202178.1435115862


Hi,

Yep. In case you want to be like Linus Tech Tips and buy Corsair's 128GB kit and do a 5 minute review with 3 minutes of adds and not even attempt to get the kit to operate it's 2400mhz XMP frequency.

(Just kidding Linus)


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> New Bios:
> 
> X99-DELUXE BIOS 1801
> 
> Support 16GB DDR4 memory modules. ?????
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1801.zip?_ga=1.158203706.1410202178.1435115862


Is there going to be a new BIOS for the X99-A?

Is there going to be another chipset for this socket?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Im trying to downgrade my x99-A bios from 1702 to 1004 but cant do that

asus Ez-Falsh keep say ( The selected bios not proper ) is there any way to downgrade the bios ?


----------



## Moiquintanillas

FlashBack


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> FlashBack


Thanks Bro + rep

flashback done to 1002 without problem


----------



## MoInSTL

I finally made a decision on a CLC so I am ready to OC. I have run into a very strange issue and need some help.

I have gone into the BIOS and tried both Adaptive mode and Offset to change the voltage. In Ai Tweaker I have Fully Manual Mode Disabled. I cannot type anything in. I cannot use the +/-. I cannot do anything. I have changed it to Adaptive and no other settings, rebooted and tried again. Tried Offset. Same thing.

Below are some quick basics:
BIOS 1702
Windows 7 Pro x64
X99-A
5820k
16BB Corsair Vengeance LPX 26666MHz
Brand new EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G2 PSU

Last night I reloaded the BIOS and still no joy. I used USB Flashback this time. Something is definitely wrong. I have shared screen shots with another member here so he knows it's on Disabled.

I do have XMP profile 2 selected. No power hungry components. I have not had enough time to really test but I did run a half hour of RealBench and HCI MemTest for an hour. It's hard to find the time during the week. No switches turned on by accident on the board.

Should I downgrade the BIOS? Any other thoughts/suggestions? This is really frustrating. Or is it RMA time?









EDIT: I CAN toggle the +/- on CPU Cache Voltage. Core voltage is 0.912v, so I'm not going to get too far with that.


----------



## Desolutional

Set your BCLK strap to 100MHz, XMP uses a strap of 125MHz sometimes. Look at my signature, those are the frequencies and voltages I'm using with my 5820K on a X99-S, my 5820K is a crap OCer, so those settings should work on yours unless your 5820K is also a crap OCer.


----------



## MoInSTL

My strap is 100. *I cannot change the Core voltag*e. I ran Asus 5-Way optimizer on a *different* image and it went to 4.9. BSOD on Windows reboot and knocked it down to 4.6. Ran great. Then loaded a different image, reset the CMOS so it was gone. I ran it to get a rough idea as to what it could d

Unless anyone else has a better suggestion, I can try downgrading and see if that works. If it does, I will report back and consider going back to version 1702. *There is a new BIOS:* 1801! Going to try that

X99-A BIOS 1801
Support 16GB DDR4 memory modules[


----------



## djgar

BIOS 1801 for X99-A now ready for boarding ...

X99-A 1801


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> My strap is 100. *I cannot change the Core voltag*e. I ran Asus 5-Way optimizer on a *different* image and it went to 4.9. BSOD on Windows reboot and knocked it down to 4.6. Ran great. Then loaded a different image, reset the CMOS so it was gone. I ran it to get a rough idea as to what it could d
> 
> Unless anyone else has a better suggestion, I can try downgrading and see if that works. If it does, I will report back and consider going back to version 1702. *There is a new BIOS:* 1801! Going to try that
> 
> X99-A BIOS 1801
> Support 16GB DDR4 memory modules[./SIZE]


On a sidenote, BIOS 1502 is the _only_ BIOS which I've tested which has no issues.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> BIOS 1801 for X99-A now ready for boarding ...
> 
> X99-A 1801


Something in the back of my mind is telling me not to do this. The only problem is that I only hear that voice when something awesome is about to happen, or something really bad.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Something in the back of my mind is telling me not to do this. The only problem is that I only hear that voice when something awesome is about to happen, or something really bad.


idk man - I'm still running bios 1201 on the R5E... like 3 updates old I think. Does everything I need so haven't... needed to update.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Something in the back of my mind is telling me not to do this. The only problem is that I only hear that voice when something awesome is about to happen, or something really bad.


I hope we see some smoke from our asus mobo IDk


----------



## djgar

No problems. Going to do some OC testing and see what I can improve. One thing I noticed is usually the LAN takes a bit after logging in to show internet access. So far it's been on before logging in during three boots, something I haven't seen in previous uefis. Maybe coincidence? Who knows. One thing I do know, if you don't try, you don't improve.


----------



## inedenimadam

everything seems fire on 1801 here.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> idk man - I'm still running bios 1201 on the R5E... like 3 updates old I think. Does everything I need so haven't... needed to update.


_If it ain't broke, don't fix it._


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> _If it ain't broke, don't fix it._


It's broke - got no money







.


----------



## Jpmboy

couldn't resist. New 5960X J513B008 from MC In Philly.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







first voltage probe... R15 good @ 4.5 with 1.20V ( still lowering vcore...







)

R15 good @ 4.5 with 1.186V


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










r15 good @ 4.5 with 1.175V










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







edit: eh - I think I'm overvolting this cpu... just not use to 4.625 with 1.200V. somethings can't be believable.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why not? at a modest OC the difference between fixed and adaptive is nominal.


This is what I finally ended up with after too many problems trying to run DRAM @ 2666 with bclk 100. Wasn't just the bd errors, sometimes one or two modules wouldn't be detected in Windows. :/

XMP 1
x36
CPU offset: 0.28
System Agent: 0.16
CPU Input: 1.92
DRAM: 1.2
LLC: 7
VR Fault: Disabled
VR efficiency: High Performace.

so basically 4.5GHz, 2666MHz and 125 bclk.
CPU idles around 30c.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> This is what I finally ended up with after too many problems trying to run DRAM @ 2666 with bclk 100. Wasn't just the bd errors, sometimes one or two modules wouldn't be detected in Windows. :/
> 
> XMP 1
> x36
> CPU offset: 0.28
> System Agent: 0.16
> CPU Input: 1.92
> DRAM: 1.2
> LLC: 7
> VR Fault: Disabled
> VR efficiency: High Performace.
> 
> so basically 4.5GHz, 2666MHz and 125 bclk.
> CPU idles around 30c.


not bad - right? what's the load vcore.. and good job using offset on 125 strap!


----------



## Desolutional

Offset is pretty easy to do with a strap of 125, once you go 167 it becomes much more difficult (blame Intel). What I'm amazed at is how his CPU idles at 30'C, with an Vcore of ~1.34V (based on the offset), I wanna' know that cooling! On another note, I wonder if C3 and C6 C-States work with offset. Whenever I tried booting with a strap of 125 and C3/C6 I always got the 00 Q-Code followed by an immediate shutdown even before POST. Turning off said C-States let me use straps of 125 and 167, but no dice if I enabled the power saver C-States again. C1E and C2 still worked though.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not bad - right? what's the load vcore.. and good job using offset on 125 strap!


LoL, well better than a bd error yeah








Vcore tops out at 1.329 and idles at 1.007
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Offset is pretty easy to do with a strap of 125, once you go 167 it becomes much more difficult (blame Intel). What I'm amazed at is how his CPU idles at 30'C, with an Vcore of ~1.34V (based on the offset), I wanna' know that cooling! On another note, I wonder if C3 and C6 C-States work with offset. Whenever I tried booting with a strap of 125 and C3/C6 I always got the 00 Q-Code followed by an immediate shutdown even before POST. Turning off said C-States let me use straps of 125 and 167, but no dice if I enabled the power saver C-States again. C1E and C2 still worked though.


I have a Corsair H110 280mm. The cooling isn't bad but I wouldn't recommend it based on the pump making a high pitched noise (apparently it's a thing they do).
I've bought a Swiftech 240X to replace it but haven't installed it yet.

I didn't touch the C state settings, so I guess they're at auto.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Offset is pretty easy to do with a strap of 125, once you go 167 it becomes much more difficult (blame Intel). What I'm amazed at is how his CPU idles at 30'C, with an Vcore of ~1.34V (based on the offset), I wanna' know that cooling! On another note, I wonder if C3 and C6 C-States work with offset. Whenever I tried booting with a strap of 125 and C3/C6 I always got the 00 Q-Code followed by an immediate shutdown even before POST. Turning off said C-States let me use straps of 125 and 167, but no dice if I enabled the power saver C-States again. C1E and C2 still worked though.


don't know about the c3 and 6 issue. Offset on 167 is really a fixed vcore since, at least when I select 167 it disables turbo and speedstep if I remember correctly. Anyway, I tend to avoid straight offset, and for 125 habit has me going fully manual. with 100 strap and turbo, I just disable sleep states since I really don't use Sleep or Hibernation.

So, with this new 5960X, 4.5 is running stable (so far) at 1.155V with 4.2 cache at 1.18 (haven't tuned that yet). 4.625 looks good at 1.200V. The J513 batch is looking real good for watercoolers.


----------



## Nihaan

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk/

I wanted to try new bios but i cant dl it. Did they take down download page ?


----------



## Moiquintanillas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moiquintanillas*
> 
> New Bios:
> 
> X99-DELUXE BIOS 1801
> 
> Support 16GB DDR4 memory modules. ?????
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1801.zip?_ga=1.158203706.1410202178.1435115862


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk/
> 
> I wanted to try new bios but i cant dl it. Did they take down download page ?


UP


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> don't know about the c3 and 6 issue. Offset on 167 is really a fixed vcore since, at least when I select 167 it disables turbo and speedstep if I remember correctly. Anyway, I tend to avoid straight offset, and for 125 habit has me going fully manual. with 100 strap and turbo, I just disable sleep states since I really don't use Sleep or Hibernation.
> 
> So, with this new 5960X, 4.5 is running stable (so far) at 1.155V with 4.2 cache at 1.18 (haven't tuned that yet). 4.625 looks good at 1.200V. The J513 batch is looking real good for watercoolers.


Did you get that J batch at MC? do you have to specifically ask for J513? Nothing like having a very good CPU to make everything just fall in line, binning can get very tiresome


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Did you get that J batch at MC? do you have to specifically ask for J513? Nothing like having a very good CPU to make everything just fall in line, *binning can get very tiresome*


yeah to the point I stopped doing that with SB-E. I called first and asked them to check if they had any J batches... they had 3 J513s and 1 J507.


----------



## TK421

Can the intel 750 ssd work on the 2nd pcie x4 slot for the X99 deluxe?

The first x4 slot is blocked due to dual width graphics card


----------



## Menthol

the x4 slot is pixe 2.0 x4 which is the only slot you don't want to use, if you have a cpu with 40 pcie lanes any other slot is fine, if you have a 28 pcie lane cpu slots 3 or 5 remain at 3.0 x16 and are the slots to use if you want the 750 to operate at full speed


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> the x4 slot is pixe 2.0 x4 which is the only slot you don't want to use, if you have a cpu with 40 pcie lanes any other slot is fine, if you have a 28 pcie lane cpu slots 3 or 5 remain at 3.0 x16 and are the slots to use if you want the 750 to operate at full speed


So it is better to plug it in the 2nd full length pcie slot?


----------



## MoInSTL

Just an update. I installed BIOS 1801. Not sure what I did, but I can now adjust the CPU Core Voltage. Need to do another 100% run of HCI MemTest Deluxe and Real Bench. Sitting at 4.6 . Will see if it holds up.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Any one using the x99 sabertooth ? is the small fan over the VRM noisy ? is there problem /glitch or something ?

what about the power phase ? im thinking upgrade my x99-A to x99 sabertooth i found it used for 230$ Or get new one for 300$

also there is x99-Pro or Deluxe for 300$ used ?


----------



## G227

Hi guys!

Quick question about the fan extension hub. I *am having trouble installing and getting readings from it either with the 1 Thermistor Cable that is included with my X99 Deluxe or if I connect a fan to it.* I have installed the extension hub fine - connected the small cable with fan headings, plugged in the molex cable and it seemed to work. The fans started spinning when I connected them - but then I oppened the Ai Suite 3 and didn't see any reading for external fan or external temp sensor.

I have tried reversing the cable and putting it to all 3 slots (the thermistor cable) - to no avail. Also, I'm sure that the white-end cable is connected well because if I disconnect it, the fan stops spinning.

Does anybody have any info on this?

Here are the pics:


----------



## PinkSlippers

I'm running the x99 Sabertooth board and here are my specs:

x99 Sabertooth
Intel 5820k
Corsair AX860i
16GB Kingston HyperX Predator 3000mhz DDR4
Samsung 941 M.2 SSD
Windows 7 Pro

I've been running for about a month now on this build and there are a few things I believe ASUS needs to be aware of.

1st, I've seen discussion here regarding BIOSes automatically putting in a vCore value of ~1.8v randomly and frying CPU's right and left. Typically this is brushed off as user error, and very well could be in some cases. However, I also experienced this issue early during building/testing this rig. Luckily, I was able to quickly reset CMOS and reboot saving my CPU. At the time I thought this was a fluke, but now that I'm seeing it reported as much as I am, i believe this warrants an immediate investigation.

2nd, Bios 1801 is absolute garbage on the x99 Sabertooth. 1801 would cause immediate system crashes upon save and exit setup, which would not actually save values to CMOS. It made system configuration nearly impossible, I ended up having to flash 1702 to get my settings to save again. I'd avoid this BIOS like the plague, at least if you're an x99 Sabertooth owner.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*
> 
> I'm running the x99 Sabertooth board and here are my specs:
> 
> x99 Sabertooth
> Intel 5820k
> Corsair AX860i
> 16GB Kingston HyperX Predator 3000mhz DDR4
> Samsung 941 M.2 SSD
> Windows 7 Pro
> 
> I've been running for about a month now on this build and there are a few things I believe ASUS needs to be aware of.
> 
> 1st, I've seen discussion here regarding BIOSes automatically putting in a vCore value of ~1.8v randomly and frying CPU's right and left. Typically this is brushed off as user error, and very well could be in some cases. However, I also experienced this issue early during building/testing this rig. Luckily, I was able to quickly reset CMOS and reboot saving my CPU. At the time I thought this was a fluke, but now that I'm seeing it reported as much as I am, i believe this warrants an immediate investigation.
> 
> 2nd, Bios 1801 is absolute garbage on the x99 Sabertooth. 1801 would cause immediate system crashes upon save and exit setup, which would not actually save values to CMOS. It made system configuration nearly impossible, I ended up having to flash 1702 to get my settings to save again. I'd avoid this BIOS like the plague, at least if you're an x99 Sabertooth owner.


Thank you









both problem you have from latest bios so many using old bios without problem

but my qustion about the small fan over the VRM its noisy or not ?

what about sound quality ?


----------



## PinkSlippers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*
> 
> I'm running the x99 Sabertooth board and here are my specs:
> 
> x99 Sabertooth
> Intel 5820k
> Corsair AX860i
> 16GB Kingston HyperX Predator 3000mhz DDR4
> Samsung 941 M.2 SSD
> Windows 7 Pro
> 
> I've been running for about a month now on this build and there are a few things I believe ASUS needs to be aware of.
> 
> 1st, I've seen discussion here regarding BIOSes automatically putting in a vCore value of ~1.8v randomly and frying CPU's right and left. Typically this is brushed off as user error, and very well could be in some cases. However, I also experienced this issue early during building/testing this rig. Luckily, I was able to quickly reset CMOS and reboot saving my CPU. At the time I thought this was a fluke, but now that I'm seeing it reported as much as I am, i believe this warrants an immediate investigation.
> 
> 2nd, Bios 1801 is absolute garbage on the x99 Sabertooth. 1801 would cause immediate system crashes upon save and exit setup, which would not actually save values to CMOS. It made system configuration nearly impossible, I ended up having to flash 1702 to get my settings to save again. I'd avoid this BIOS like the plague, at least if you're an x99 Sabertooth owner.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both problem you have from latest bios so many using old bios without problem
> 
> but my qustion about the small fan over the VRM its noisy or not ?
> 
> what about sound quality ?
Click to expand...

Onboard Audio, like in most cases, is garbage. I use an external DAC. I don't bother using the small fan, it's probably too loud for this silent rig


----------



## elbeasto

With the mem controller on the CPU, does this mean that a new chipset for X99 won't fix the problems and that a new CPU is needed or both?

Just wondering as I see the list of X99 boards in shops dwindling. Maybe it's been dumped due to poor sales or is there a refresh soon?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*
> 
> Onboard Audio, like in most cases, is garbage. I use an external DAC. I don't bother using the small fan, it's probably too loud for this silent rig


I like This mobo because its like a TANK







but that small fan







maybe good Airflow enough to limit that small fan to 1000rpm or soo ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> With the mem controller on the CPU, does this mean *that a new chipset for X99 won't fix the problems* and that a new CPU is needed or both?
> 
> Just wondering as I see the list of X99 boards in shops dwindling. Maybe it's been dumped due to poor sales or is there a refresh soon?


what problem are you referring to?


----------



## elbeasto

Modules not being recognised and stability issues @ BCLK of 100 with speeds over 2400MHz.









These don't occur with Asus boards of course but X99 and socket 2011-3, an Intel issue for sure.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Modules not being recognised and stability issues @ BCLK of 100 with speeds over 2400MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These don't occur with Asus boards of course but X99 and socket 2011-3, an Intel issue for sure.


Intel rates the CPUs for 2133 Mhz memory. Anything above that is your problem, not theirs.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Intel rates the CPUs for 2133 Mhz memory. Anything above that is your problem, not theirs.


Well it's definitely the consumer's problem after they buy it yeah.

Anyway, my original question was "Maybe it's been dumped due to poor sales or is there a refresh soon?"


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Anyway, my original question was "Maybe it's been dumped due to poor sales or is there a refresh soon?"


Hello

Actually this has been a very successful launch both in function ans sales. No conclusion can be accurately drawn form periodic out of stock status.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Actually this has been a very successful launch both in function ans sales. No conclusion can be accurately drawn form periodic out of stock status.


That's what I was thinking. A lot of potential Haswell i7 owners end up getting the 5820K or 5930K as the price difference isn't too big to upgrade to six cores. I think Haswell-E has been far more successful than any _E_ type release Intel has done so far. This is the first _E_ type where the lowest end CPU has 6 cores.


----------



## dansi

I agree. X99 has been better than X79. Some niggles of the broken TSX and adaptive CPU cache voltage aside. But x99 is good. Asus lineup has been strong and stable. DDR4 is getting mainstream pricing pretty fast too. You get 8 cores clocking up to 4.4-4.5ghz is madness.


----------



## moorhen2

Well my new ram arrived today, bad enough they are Samies, cant get them to post on my X99-E WS board for love nor money,







, looks like the R5E will have to come out, lol. Any help would be appreciated.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/SAM_0087.jpg.html

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/SAM_0090.jpg.html


----------



## moorhen2

Success, SA was the culprit, I was going up, but needed less not more, don't you just love this platform, I do, but no hair left to pull out now. lol









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture2020202_1.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Success, SA was the culprit, I was going up, but needed less not more, don't you just love this platform, I do, but no hair left to pull out now. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture2020202_1.jpg.html


VSA is a slippery little rail... I think Scone had it best with 'holes" or "dead zones". MOre is certainly not always better.


----------



## moorhen2

^^^^ Yes, I have been running 0.90000 SA on my 2666mhz kit on this board, and my R5E, but needed to drop down to 0.825000 for this 3200 kit, very strange.


----------



## Silent Scone

Doesn't end there either as in some instances less is great for system but can still be problematic when training. Biggest balancing act that's been needed on a platform in quite awhile, but this memory is still in it's infancy. For that kit at 1T I run around 1.04v VCCSA and 1.36v eventual and 1.39v training


----------



## Praz

Hello

Excluding such things such as memory speed and timings the required SA voltage is tightly coupled to 8 or 10 other settings. So while the required SA voltage needed for stability may be counterintuitive it is because of these other settings. SA voltage should be tested by moving in both directions until best case stability is achieved. From here move the voltage in smaller steps until full stability is reached. If stability still cannot be found either the memory speed, timings or used divider is beyond the capabilities of the the CPU or the auto rules do not favor the particular CPU being used.


----------



## Silent Scone

For my sample, 3000 / 1.25 was the most problematic with training. I got it locked down eventually, but it wasn't fun.

When I say problematic, we're talking one in 40 to 50 posts would flag a training failure.


----------



## Jpmboy

what's the trick to getting 3000 to play nicely on strap 100. I can get 6/8 sticks to boot fine.. the last 2 have been very stubborn.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Doesn't end there either as in some instances less is great for system but can still be problematic when training. Biggest balancing act that's been needed on a platform in quite awhile, but this memory is still in it's infancy. For that kit at 1T I run around 1.04v VCCSA and 1.36v eventual and 1.39v training


Yes indeed, I am just happy to get it to post at stock settings, I'm at 1.38v training, 1.360v eventual 2T, now to start tinkering, not too sure how high I would be able to go on my WS, being that these are Samies adds to the equation, but I love tinkering.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what's the trick to getting 3000 to play nicely on strap 100. I can get 6/8 sticks to boot fine.. the last 2 have been very stubborn.


Not something I ever entertained for longer than 5 minutes personally. Was very much a case of lets give it a try *gets unsavoury hang few moments into the OS*...Let's not bother.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not something I ever entertained for longer than 5 minutes personally. Was very much a case of lets give it a try *gets unsavoury hang few moments into the OS*...Let's not bother.


I believe you got your kit when they were still using Hynix IC's, ??, I cant grumble though, this kit only cost me £200, so I am happy.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I believe you got your kit when they were still using Hynix IC's, ??, I cant grumble though, this kit only cost me £200, so I am happy.


Sorry was in direct to reply to JP. Yes mine are Hynix, wasn't aware they had switched


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sorry was in direct to reply to JP. Yes mine are Hynix, wasn't aware they had switched


seems like many of the newer kits are Samsung. wonder why?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> seems like many of the newer kits are Samsung. wonder why?


Cheaper.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Well my new ram arrived today, bad enough they are Samies, cant get them to post on my X99-E WS board for love nor money,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , looks like the R5E will have to come out, lol. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/SAM_0087.jpg.html
> 
> http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/SAM_0090.jpg.html


you might not want to keep them on that carpet


----------



## VSG

JPM: Higher profit margin for G.Skill. I don't like the silent switches though, and there are SKUs where the color of the heatspreader meant Hynix or Samsung!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> you might not want to keep them on that carpet


LOL its a bedspread, so not worried about static if that's what you are implying.


----------



## Silent Scone

I still have my Kingston 3000C15 here that I need to shift.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> seems like many of the newer kits are Samsung. wonder why?


Hence the £200.

Well I spoke too soon, first reboot "The dreaded bd", not been able to boot since at 3200, not going to give up though.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I still have my Kingston 3000C15 here that I need to shift.


This X99-E WS might be going out the window, lol .


----------



## Silent Scone

Why do you have that board? Thought you had a RVE, or is this a new build


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why do you have that board? Thought you had a RVE, or is this a new build


I have both, thought I would give the WS a go, but looks like the R5E will be coming out of it's box again, lol









Like my wife says, more money than sense....


----------



## moorhen2

Well I cant for the life of me work out why this 3200 kit wont post, got it to post once after tinkering with voltages, but now after a restart, all I get is the bd error code, I didn't even change any bios settings, just rebooted. Exact same settings, bd,.

Just to confirm, these sticks are as we thought, Samsung IC's.









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture41_1.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I have both, thought I would give the WS a go, but looks like the R5E will be coming out of it's box again, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like my wife says, more money than sense....


Lol - at least she is still talking to you!

what are your post and eventual voltages?


----------



## Jpmboy

Question: Testing this new 5960X at 4.7 with *1.275V bios ( which turns out to be: 1.29V aid64, 1.317 volts by DMM under load)* and with x264 I'm seeing a package temp (in aid64) of 65C. Where's that on a scale from "keep going" to "turn on the Chiller and check you have the ITP"?


----------



## Desolutional

I go by core temps, not package temps. Package temps have a tendency to be a bit finicky. Aim for below 70C in h.264 (assuming that's the most stressful test you're going to run). I guess in terms of package temps that would be 75C?

I run my chips _hot_ though, so probably 70C? My package temp peaks 80C when doing x.264 on my 5820K. Then again I always thought the package temp is higher by nature as you're pushing the thermal energy of all them cores through the solder TIM and to the metal "lid" of the CPU, which then goes to the heatsink.


----------



## djgar

My package temp is usually about 1-3c higher than my max core temp during stressing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I go by core temps, not package temps. Package temps have a tendency to be a bit finicky. Aim for below 70C in h.264 (assuming that's the most stressful test you're going to run). I guess in terms of package temps that would be 75C?
> 
> I run my chips _hot_ though, so probably 70C? My package temp peaks 80C when doing x.264 on my 5820K. Then again I always thought the package temp is higher by nature as you're pushing the thermal energy of all them cores through the solder TIM and to the metal "lid" of the CPU, which then goes to the heatsink.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> My package temp is usually about 1-3c higher than my max core temp during stressing.


thanks guys. I know the package temp report higher than cores, but how high is a point of concern. any of these are only approximate anyway. So, at 4.7 the cores, when running x264v2 with 24 threads, max at 61C on one core, the rest are mid-high 50s, VRM is 38C max. In AID64 it's a bit cooler overall. x264 is a reasonable test for Haswell and Haswell-E at these frequencies. 4.6 and below IBT is 65C or less with 10 loops std, or 4 with max ram (32GB). HCI memtest for like 6h to get 3 laps in with this much Ram. typical tho, I had a low voltage 4930K which ran hotter than my 4960X does at higher voltage at the same freq. Nonr havr seen temps above the low 70s.

just "getting to know" this particular sample a bit better.


----------



## djgar

Mine run hotter than yours







- package bounces between 79-81c after stressing for a while. But then your cooling is way cooler than mine







.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Well I cant for the life of me work out why this 3200 kit wont post, got it to post once after tinkering with voltages, but now after a restart, all I get is the bd error code, I didn't even change any bios settings, just rebooted. Exact same settings, bd,.
> 
> Just to confirm, these sticks are as we thought, Samsung IC's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture41_1.jpg.html


Did you try 1.04- 1.05v SA like I said? See if you get any more luck with 3000 1.25. What is the RTL on those sticks?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Did you try 1.04- 1.05v SA like I said? See if you get any more luck with 3000 1.25. What is the RTL on those sticks?


Morning Silent, here is a screen of RTL's, tell me if I am thick, but shouldn't they all be the same, not too clued up on the science of memory. ??

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture62.jpg.html


----------



## Silent Scone

No they shouldn't be the same, it's tied to tcl and twcl, but I'm not in the position to lecture you. I just wondered what they were on that kit, you shouldn't have to touch them. Show us a memtweak shot with seconds and thirds of the kit operating at XMP if you can get it to boot again.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No they shouldn't be the same, it's tied to tcl and twcl, but I'm not in the position to lecture you. I just wondered what they were on that kit, you shouldn't have to touch them. Show us a memtweak shot with seconds and thirds of the kit operating at XMP if you can get it to boot again.


Well took your advice from a few posts ago, managed to boot up on the 125 strap @3000, 3200 still not having it, after trying all morning, have got to 0.921875v on the SA, and got bored with pressing the "MemOK" button, lol.

I just cant get my head around why it booted up at 3200 yesterday, first reboot bd error, I am literally pulling whats left of my hair out.


----------



## moorhen2

Right, cleared cmos, flashed bios again, set xmp, only voltages I touched were dram and sa, set to 1.390v and 0.825000v, didn't touch eventual, so it will auto default to the boot voltage, and guess what, yep, it booted up. But wait a minute, I haven't rebooted again yet, fingers crossed, lol.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture565.jpg.html


----------



## Silent Scone

Could be the kit prefers more DRAM voltage on that board. If you were playing with DRAM settings and not clearing CMOS there may have been 'stodge' stuck in NVRAM, I've had that a few times on the Deluxe when switching straps or timings without clearing CMOS first.

I also think you should try 1.04 SA voltage


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Could be the kit prefers more DRAM voltage on that board. If you were playing with DRAM settings and not clearing CMOS there may have been 'stodge' stuck in NVRAM, I've had that a few times on the Deluxe when switching straps or timings without clearing CMOS first.
> 
> I also think you should try 1.04 SA voltage


Thanks for the info Silent, I will bear it in mind about the SA 1.04v, still not had the courage to reboot yet, lol. Will keep you informed, I may well switch back to my R5E though, as it oc's ram better, max on this board is 3200, according to specs.


----------



## moorhen2

Update.

I think the "stodgy nvram" as Silent put it was the problem, not had an issue rebooting now, and still on SA of 0.82500v, lets hope it is ok now, still thinking of going back to my R5E though, be interesting to see what this Samie kit can do.


----------



## Silent Scone

You'll just have to soak test it through the week with power ups. DDR4 training can be relentless once you go beyond 2800, but then it's only trying to let you know you need to 'fix your ****' as the kids say on the internet.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You'll just have to soak test it through the week with power ups. DDR4 training can be relentless once you go beyond 2800, but then it's only trying to let you know you need to 'fix your ****' as the kids say on the internet.


LOL, Aint that the truth, so hears my dilemma, do I stick with the WS and see if this kit goes above 3200 on this board, or go back to my R5E, which has better ram overclocking, your thought will be appreciated.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> LOL, Aint that the truth, so hears my dilemma, do I stick with the WS and see if this kit goes above 3200 on this board, or go back to my R5E, which has better ram overclocking, your thought will be appreciated.


I'd stick with the RVE personally. The WS doesn't really have an advantage unless you're dying in need for the emulated x16/x16/x16/x16 lane configuration or a particular storage configuration. Have to be honest not sure what gave you the impulse







. I couldn't really fathom switching boards at this stage in the game and grinding my way through setting up the system again, unless I had to.

You iz mental.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd stick with the RVE personally. The WS doesn't really have an advantage unless you're dying in need for the emulated x16/x16/x16/x16 lane configuration or a particular storage configuration. Have to be honest not sure what gave you the impulse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I couldn't really fathom switching boards at this stage in the game and grinding my way through setting up the system again, unless I had to.
> 
> You iz mental.


Yes, I iz mental lol. Back to the R5E it is, I have some more components being delivered in the next hour, upgrading my wc loop, so good time to put the other board back in.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Yes, I iz mental lol. Back to the R5E it is, I have some more components being delivered in the next hour, upgrading my wc loop, so good time to put the other board back in.


you gotta have a bunch of "spare" parts laying about.. $


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you gotta have a bunch of "spare" parts laying about.. $


Well, that's a basic aspect of the hobby, no?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you gotta have a bunch of "spare" parts laying about.. $


Lol, yes I have a wardrobe full of spare parts, bit of a hoarder when it comes to pc parts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Lol, yes I have a wardrobe full of spare parts, bit of a hoarder when it comes to pc parts.


UK brothers await the house cleaning.


----------



## simonx123

Overall, what would perform faster: CPU 4.5 with 3.5 Cache or CPU 4.4 with 4.2 Cache? (primary use - Photoshop)
Also, should I insert the same value in Min and Max CPU Cache ratio?

Tnx


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonx123*
> 
> Overall, what would perform faster: CPU 4.5 with 3.5 Cache or CPU 4.4 with 4.2 Cache? (primary use - Photoshop)
> Also, should I insert the same value in Min and Max CPU Cache ratio?
> 
> Tnx


4.5 with 3.5 cache I'd imagine. If you want the cache to remain at a steady clock, then yes. If you want it to downclock at idle, then set min to auto.


----------



## simonx123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 4.5 with 3.5 cache I'd imagine. If you want the cache to remain at a steady clock, then yes. If you want it to downclock at idle, then set min to auto.


Thank you Yuhfhrh! Do I want the cache to remain at a steady clock?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonx123*
> 
> Thank you Yuhfhrh! Do I want the cache to remain at a steady clock?


It's just additional power savings to have it down clock at idle. That's how I have mine set.


----------



## Newtocooling

I just got this motherboard with a 5930 processor, EVO SSD, and two 2TB WD hd. After trying a 5 way optimization, my system will only boot to back into Bios. In easy mode I click boot menu and click the SSD and it starts windows. I went into advanced mode and tried to change the boot drive from the WD hd and the drop down menu doesn't have the SSD or the other hd as options. Anyone have a way to get it to boot from the SSD again?

5 way optimization doesn't work either for me crashes after 45 seconds of OCCT.


----------



## Desolutional

Stay away from 5-way and stick to good old manual BIOS tuning. You can make 4.3GHz easily with 1.3V of Vcore; then adjust frequencies/voltages until you get nice temperatures.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> I just got this motherboard with a 5930 processor, EVO SSD, and two 2TB WD hd. After trying a 5 way optimization, my system will only boot to back into Bios. In easy mode I click boot menu and click the SSD and it starts windows. I went into advanced mode and tried to change the boot drive from the WD hd and the drop down menu doesn't have the SSD or the other hd as options. Anyone have a way to get it to boot from the SSD again?
> 
> 5 way optimization doesn't work either for me crashes after 45 seconds of OCCT.


you need to reorder the HDD priority list on the same bios page. if the SD is selectable via boot override, it will be listed in the disk order submenu.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you need to reorder the HDD priority list on the same bios page. if the SD is selectable via boot override, it will be listed in the disk order submenu.


In advanced mode the SSD shows up but I cannot select it for some reason. In easy mode boot menu shows it and the minute I click on it, it boots to windows no exiting or saving the bios even.


----------



## Desolutional

Are you sure you've plugged the SSD into an Intel port instead of the Asmedia one?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonx123*
> 
> Overall, what would perform faster: CPU 4.5 with 3.5 Cache or CPU 4.4 with 4.2 Cache? (primary use - Photoshop)
> Also, should I insert the same value in Min and Max CPU Cache ratio?
> 
> Tnx


Aida64 has some good specific benchmarks you use to compare different OC settings.


----------



## shinobido

Hey guys, here's an issue I have with the X99a-USB3.1 (latest BIOS); 1 ram bank doesn't detect ram properly.

Here's what's up. I seat 8 DIMMs, 4 x 4gb per side - G Skill DDR4 2400 (4x4 kit). 6 detected in bios (24gb), 2 not really. I view the slots populated in BIOS, it pulls the model number from the slots, but for the dead bank, serial 0000000 appears (however still pulls model number!). No data in GB or freq fields for this bank. The "dead" bank changes every so often as I reseat the sticks. I've swapped sticks, started with just 2 and swapped to make sure all worked - and they do.

Is this a bug in BIOS? I'm certain I've seated the DIMMs properly. CPUZ/Speccy show the full 32gb, BIOS/Windows/Linux show 24gb.

Any steps I should take? Anyone else using 8 DIMMs on their X99 with similar issue?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> In advanced mode the SSD shows up but I cannot select it for some reason. In easy mode boot menu shows it and the minute I click on it, it boots to windows no exiting or saving the bios even.


unclear which mobo you have.. but do you see the drive under "BBS Priorities"?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinobido*
> 
> Hey guys, here's an issue I have with the X99a-USB3.1 (latest BIOS); 1 ram bank doesn't detect ram properly.
> 
> Here's what's up. I seat 8 DIMMs, 4 x 4gb per side - G Skill DDR4 2400 (4x4 kit). 6 detected in bios (24gb), 2 not really. I view the slots populated in BIOS, it pulls the model number from the slots, but for the dead bank, serial 0000000 appears (however still pulls model number!). No data in GB or freq fields for this bank. The "dea" bank changes every so often as I reseat the sticks. I've swapped sticks, started with just 2 and swapped to make sure all worked - and they do.
> 
> Is this a bug in BIOS? I'm certain I've seated the DIMMs properly. CPUZ/Speccy show the full 32gb, BIOS/Windows/Linux show 24gb.
> 
> Any steps I should take? Anyone else using 8 DIMMs on their X99 with similar issue?


First thing to try would be to reseat your CPU in the socket, and make sure not to over tighten the CPU heatsink when you secure it down again.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinobido*
> 
> Hey guys, here's an issue I have with the X99a-USB3.1 (latest BIOS); 1 ram bank doesn't detect ram properly.
> 
> Here's what's up. I seat 8 DIMMs, 4 x 4gb per side - G Skill DDR4 2400 (4x4 kit). 6 detected in bios (24gb), 2 not really. I view the slots populated in BIOS, it pulls the model number from the slots, but for the dead bank, serial 0000000 appears (however still pulls model number!). No data in GB or freq fields for this bank. The "dead" bank changes every so often as I reseat the sticks. I've swapped sticks, started with just 2 and swapped to make sure all worked - and they do.
> 
> Is this a bug in BIOS? I'm certain I've seated the DIMMs properly. CPUZ/Speccy show the full 32gb, BIOS/Windows/Linux show 24gb.
> 
> Any steps I should take? Anyone else using 8 DIMMs on their X99 with similar issue?


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


----------



## djgar

Overtightening the MB mounting screws near the DIMMs can also affect the DIMMs. I've experienced that.


----------



## shinobido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


even if the kits are identical? I've never had this issue before, even with 2 x dual channel kits on a ROG MVG. Currently using 2x F4-2400C15Q-16GRB.

Looks like I'm doing a return and getting another kit...


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unclear which mobo you have.. but do you see the drive under "BBS Priorities"?


I have the Asus X99 Deluxe and it only has one option on my Boot Priority menu, one WD HDD the other two drives including the SSD are listed in the optional drives list for some reason. I'll take a pic of it to show what I mean.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> I have the Asus X99 Deluxe and it only has one option on my Boot Priority menu, one WD HDD the other two drives including the SSD are listed in the optional drives list for some reason. I'll take a pic of it to show what I mean.


Under the 'normal' boot menu list there's another menu called Hard Drive BBS, click that and you SSD should be listed there. Select it as first and then go back to the 'normal' boot list and selct it again.

I don't know why it selects every other drive except the SSD OS drive *AND* then buries said SSD away in another menu but be assured I'm no way pointing out a flaw with the BIOS. I won't mention that the save dialog will say that you haven't made any changes when you save the new boot order either because there are no flaws with the BIOS.

X99 is perfect in every way because we all bought it.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Under the 'normal' boot menu list there's another menu called Hard Drive BBS, click that and you SSD should be listed there. Select it as first and then go back to the 'normal' boot list and selct it again.
> 
> I don't know why it selects every other drive except the SSD OS drive *AND* then buries said SSD away in another menu but be assured I'm no way pointing out a flaw with the BIOS. I won't mention that the save dialog will say that you haven't made any changes when you save the new boot order either because there are no flaws with the BIOS.
> 
> X99 is perfect in every way because we all bought it.


Thanks it worked perfectly.







This build has been one problem after another for me!! Mostly related to my watercooling gear.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I don't know why it selects every other drive except the SSD OS drive *AND* then buries said SSD away in another menu but be assured I'm no way pointing out a flaw with the BIOS. I won't mention that the save dialog will say that you haven't made any changes when you save the new boot order either because there are no flaws with the BIOS.
> 
> X99 is perfect in every way because we all bought it.


Hello

Auto selection of the primary drive is dependent on the ports the drives are connected to and how the controllers enumerates the ports. Conformation of changes is only displayed for first level settings. Pulling off sarcasm only works when one has at least a bit of knowledge about the subject at hand. Otherwise one appears only as foolish.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Auto selection of the primary drive is dependent on the ports the drives are connected to and how the controllers enumerates the ports. Conformation of changes is only displayed for first level settings. Pulling off sarcasm only works when one has at least a bit of knowledge about the subject at hand. Otherwise one appears only as foolish.


No mention of the save dialogue?

Is the end user is supposed to have such knowledge and understand why something so basic doesn't work well?

Defending a platform that clearly has issues sounds like salesman BS and or fanboyism.
Then again this is the X99 damage control thread.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinobido*
> 
> even if the kits are identical? I've never had this issue before, even with 2 x dual channel kits on a ROG MVG. Currently using 2x F4-2400C15Q-16GRB.
> 
> Looks like I'm doing a return and getting another kit...


Yep, even if identical.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> I have the Asus X99 Deluxe and it only has one option on my Boot Priority menu, one WD HDD the other two drives including the SSD are listed in the optional drives list for some reason. I'll take a pic of it to show what I mean.


there must be a way to set the hdd/sdd drive prioirity. al lmy drive are not in the boot options dropdown list. but this is a different mobo. IF it is showing for boot override selection in EZ mode, you just need to read the section of your manual on boot dive order.

nvm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> No mention of the save dialogue?
> Is the end user is supposed to have such knowledge and understand why something so basic doesn't work well?
> Defending a platform that clearly has issues sounds like salesman BS and or fanboyism.
> Then again this is the X99 damage control thread.


unfortunately, sometimes the damage is self inflicted.


----------



## djgar

So many of these problems can be traced to RTFM ... not







. Not that the FM is perfect by any means, but a lot of these problems would be solved with some reading ...


----------



## newls1

Is it normal that some memory straps are easier to hit even at higher speeds? For example, ive been using 2700mem strap and all was ok, tried 2800 and 3000, pc wouldnt even boot even after relaxing timings and increasing voltage STAYING on the 100MHz cpu strap at all times. for some reason i just tried 3200mhz mem strap with 16/16/16/35 1T 1.39Vdimm and pc booted.. was shocked. Running 6 instances of memtest for windows and testing now... just amazed. Is this normal?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Is it normal that some memory straps are easier to hit even at higher speeds? For example, ive been using 2700mem strap and all was ok, tried 2800 and 3000, pc wouldnt even boot even after relaxing timings and increasing voltage STAYING on the 100MHz cpu strap at all times. for some reason i just tried 3200mhz mem strap with 16/16/16/35 1T 1.39Vdimm and pc booted.. was shocked. Running 6 instances of memtest for windows and testing now... just amazed. Is this normal?


Hello

Yes this is normal. Memory divider from 2600MHz through 3000MHz using the 100 strap can exhibit varying degrees of difficulty.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes this is normal. Memory divider from 2600MHz through 3000MHz using the 100 strap can exhibit varying degrees of difficulty.


Thanks for your reply. much appreciated


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. much appreciated


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Is it normal that some memory straps are easier to hit even at higher speeds? For example, ive been using 2700mem strap and all was ok, tried 2800 and 3000, pc wouldnt even boot even after relaxing timings and increasing voltage STAYING on the 100MHz cpu strap at all times. for some reason i just tried 3200mhz mem strap with 16/16/16/35 1T 1.39Vdimm and pc booted.. was shocked. Running 6 instances of memtest for windows and testing now... just amazed. Is this normal?


and 3200 on strap 100 seems to be the best sorted memory divider after 2666, on any strap IMO. 3000/125 works fine but does not seem as strong as 3200/100


----------



## The Veterant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and 3200 on strap 100 seems to be the best sorted memory divider after 2666, on any strap IMO. 3000/125 works fine but does not seem as strong as 3200/100


Hello Jmpboy, I ask you for an advice on ram settings. This is my ram kit part num: CMK 16GX4M4A2666C16 (16-18-18-35) this is what it shows on every stick label on the rams.

I been running this ram kit @2666Mhz(100) strap most of the time, I have got this kit @ 3000Mhz with (125)strap and 125(bClk) timing @ 16-18-18-39 at least those are the XMP settings for 3000Mz .

Now question can I run this kit at 3200Mz? if yes, what are the recommendations from you to start with: Dram V:, VCCSA V:, what to disable or enable at ram training settings or leave it on auto, those minor tweaks for example.

On 3000Mz with (125) strap I use 0.955 V for VCCSA, RAM V @ 1.35 and everything else AUTO, and I can boot from a COLD boot fine to the desktop. so there you have a general idea of the capability of this kit for you to give me an opinion on this. TIA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Veterant*
> 
> Hello Jmpboy, I ask you for an advice on ram settings. This is my ram kit part num: CMK 16GX4M4A2666C16 (16-18-18-35) this is what it shows on every stick label on the rams.
> 
> I been running this ram kit @2666Mhz(100) strap most of the time, I have got this kit @ 3000Mhz with (125)strap and 125(bClk) timing @ 16-18-18-39 at least those are the XMP settings for 3000Mz .
> 
> *Now question can I run this kit at 3200Mz?* if yes, what are the recommendations from you to start with: Dram V:, VCCSA V:, what to disable or enable at ram training settings or leave it on auto, those minor tweaks for example.
> 
> On 3000Mz with (125) strap I use 0.955 V for VCCSA, RAM V @ 1.35 and everything else AUTO, and I can boot from a COLD boot fine to the desktop. so there you have a general idea of the capability of this kit for you to give me an opinion on this. TIA.


it might do 3200 - from 2666 it is a stretch. use the same VSa that you had for 2666/100 (1.000V is a good start). Select 3200 in the dram frequency list. In the dram timings sub menu set as you have 16-18-18-*44*-1T, scroll all the way down to Eventual Dram Voltage and enter 1.385V to start. Esc back to the main voltage scroll down to Dram voltage and enter 1.425V (training). Leave all other timings on Auto and also leave the dram ratio on auto.
If you get a bd code on post, raise (or lower) VSA by small increments until you can get back to bios and see all the ram has registered. If VSA does not fix a bd code, and if you're willing, increase the training voltage 5mV at a time (on both channels).

POst back with what you find out..


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Hey guys,

I've had my new build up and running for a couple of weeks now and have been unable to nail down a graphics display stuttering issue I'm having - every few seconds or so when rotating a 3d CAD model the movement hangs/stutters and then clears and moves smoothly again. Also, I occasionally get all kinds of display problems right after boot including the Win 8.1 Start screen jumping all over the place. I have uninstalled a reloaded drivers several times to no avail. I have also done all the CAD related graphics diagnostics recommendations with no change. but since I get windows problems too I don't think it is a CAD software issue.

Never had these problems on my P9X79WS platform.

Not sure if the display problems are related to motherboard BIOS settings or not but if there are any known settings I should select I would appreciate your advice. For Example, does the PCIe buss ratio 100:100 or 100:133 make any difference here? If so, which is better?

Thanks!

ASUS X99-E WS/USB3.1
AMD W5100 Graphics installed in slot 1x16
64Gb Crucial 2133 ECC RAM
XEON E51650v3
INTEL 750 1.2Tb PCIe AIC installed in slot 3 or 5 but no difference
Not using any USB connections other than Keyboard and Mouse

BIOS 0402 - does not seem to be an update available for the X99-E WS/USB3.1 yet


----------



## Tecchie

Anyone having this issue?

I have two Corsair Force GT SSD drives in RAID-0. Trim is not properly working.. Has anyone heard anything if Intel released updated drivers to fix the issue? I remember them yanking some, but now my read/write (mostly write) is atrocious.

Here is a screenshot after running.

They used to be fast when I first installed windows... Was on 8.1, got in on the Developer Preview for 10. But the performance issue has been there since I initially updated my drivers and RST/RSTE software from what came on the Disc to my motherboard.

Any ideas??


----------



## moorhen2

Well i am a happy bunny at the moment, not had a single "bd error" since yesterday, boots every time now at the rated frequency, even from cold boots, not changed any voltages either. Still mulling over wether to get my R5E out of it's hibernation or not. Hmm, what to do. Lol.


----------



## The Veterant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it might do 3200 - from 2666 it is a stretch. use the same VSa that you had for 2666/100 (1.000V is a good start). Select 3200 in the dram frequency list. In the dram timings sub menu set as you have 16-18-18-*44*-1T, scroll all the way down to Eventual Dram Voltage and enter 1.385V to start. Esc back to the main voltage scroll down to Dram voltage and enter 1.425V (training). Leave all other timings on Auto and also leave the dram ratio on auto.
> If you get a bd code on post, raise (or lower) VSA by small increments until you can get back to bios and see all the ram has registered. If VSA does not fix a bd code, and if you're willing, increase the training voltage 5mV at a time (on both channels).
> 
> POst back with what you find out..


JP this is my first boot @ 3200Mhz first attempt, I went with every thing like you said but for training dial in 1.470 cause in my board if you dial 1.485 it goes to 1.490 and I decide to start with 1.470V training but left the eventual @ what you said 1.385, VCCSA @ 1.000V now what should I do start to lower the timings to bring it close to 16-18-18-39 or 40 1T then start benching for tweaking the settings or what are your options, guy and by the way thanks for you advice.



This 2nd image is my last memory bench shot that I have done tweaking the timing so far I have the eventual [email protected] and the training @1.425V VCCSA still @1.000V, my goal is to at less match the timing of the XMP3000 which is 16-18-18-39-2T. Need so more advice guy, sorry I now you are a busy guy but when ever loose drop in and let me know what to do from here.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> Anyone having this issue?
> 
> I have two Corsair Force GT SSD drives in RAID-0. Trim is not properly working.. Has anyone heard anything if Intel released updated drivers to fix the issue? I remember them yanking some, but now my read/write (mostly write) is atrocious.
> 
> Here is a screenshot after running.
> 
> They used to be fast when I first installed windows... Was on 8.1, got in on the Developer Preview for 10. But the performance issue has been there since I initially updated my drivers and RST/RSTE software from what came on the Disc to my motherboard.
> 
> Any ideas??


Ouch! That's pretty sad. I'm running the latest RST 13.6.0.1002 and get almost 2000 from my two OCZ Vertex 460s.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've had my new build up and running for a couple of weeks now and have been unable to nail down a graphics display stuttering issue I'm having - every few seconds or so when rotating a 3d CAD model the movement hangs/stutters and then clears and moves smoothly again. Also, I occasionally get all kinds of display problems right after boot including the Win 8.1 Start screen jumping all over the place. I have uninstalled a reloaded drivers several times to no avail. I have also done all the CAD related graphics diagnostics recommendations with no change. but since I get windows problems too I don't think it is a CAD software issue.
> 
> Never had these problems on my P9X79WS platform.
> 
> Not sure if the display problems are related to motherboard BIOS settings or not but if there are any known settings I should select I would appreciate your advice. For Example, does the PCIe buss ratio 100:100 or 100:133 make any difference here? If so, which is better?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ASUS X99-E WS/USB3.1
> AMD W5100 Graphics installed in slot 1x16
> 64Gb Crucial 2133 ECC RAM
> XEON E51650v3
> INTEL 750 1.2Tb PCIe AIC installed in slot 3 or 5 but no difference
> Not using any USB connections other than Keyboard and Mouse
> 
> BIOS 0402 - does not seem to be an update available for the X99-E WS/USB3.1 yet


Just noticed that video playback also suffers from stuttering every few seconds, followed by clearing and smooth playback, then repeat.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Veterant*
> 
> JP this is my first boot @ 3200Mhz first attempt, I went with every thing like you said but for training dial in 1.470 cause in my board if you dial 1.485 it goes to 1.490 and I decide to start with *1.470V* training but left the eventual @ what you said 1.385, VCCSA @ 1.000V now what should I do start to lower the timings to bring it close to 16-18-18-39 or 40 1T then start benching for tweaking the settings or what are your options, guy and by the way thanks for you advice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 2nd image is my last memory bench shot that I have done tweaking the timing so far I have the eventual [email protected] and the training @1.425V VCCSA still @1.000V, my goal is to at less match the timing of the XMP3000 which is 16-18-18-39-2T. Need so more advice guy, sorry I now you are a busy guy but when ever loose drop in and let me know what to do from here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1.470V Typo?? and your tRAS is a bit low. tRAS~ CL+tRCD+tRTP. so 44 if you had tRTP on auto (probably = 10). You should test stability with HCI Memtest (Pro ... if you can).
you can try something like this:


If that mobo has memory presets, load the Hynix 4x4 single sided 32001.3V profile then adjust the primary timings back to 16-18-18-37. and INCREASE the eventual voltage until it's stable.


----------



## newls1

having a weird issue and thinking its mem related. Im now using a 3200 divider on the 100mhz strap, and it seems 2/10 COLD BOOTS the pc freezes up riht after the POST screen turns to the wiindows boot screen.. Seeing the above guy changing eventual voltage settings and training voltage settings and wondering if this might help me? my current specs are:
ADATA 2400 16GB kit @ 3200 16/16/16/35 1T @ 1.39v
system agent @ auto = 1.160v


----------



## djgar

I have to say adaptive vcore has proved to be a challenge to get long stability with UEFI 1801 and similar previous target settings. I've moved to offset mode and so far was able to get over an hour RealBench by raising vcore 5 millivolts (to encourage booting) from previous .315 to .320 vcore offset @ .235 vccsa offset - vccsa offsets below .13 to .09 got 9 minutes at most, now working vccsa down from .26 to current 235 in .005 steps..

This is being done with DDR4-3310 / 16-17-17-37-1T @ 1.37v eventual which passed 11 hours hci memtest deluxe.

One nice plus of 1801 is that the MB LAN is already connected by the time Windows login comes up. Before I always had at least a few seconds wait before internet was available, so they must be tweaking some things well.

Forgot to state bclk 124.1 @ 37x multiplier for 4.593 and 33x for 4.095 cache.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> having a weird issue and thinking its mem related. Im now using a 3200 divider on the 100mhz strap, and it seems 2/10 COLD BOOTS the pc freezes up riht after the POST screen turns to the wiindows boot screen.. Seeing the above guy changing eventual voltage settings and training voltage settings and wondering if this might help me? my current specs are:
> ADATA 2400 16GB kit @ 3200 16/16/16/35 1T @ 1.39v
> system agent @ auto = 1.160v


how did you end up with VSA at 1.16V?

anyway - ADATa sticks might not like a flat primary timing. try 16-18-18-44-1T (read the raja posts regarding tRAS, 35 is low, and not what is probably being used, the MB will substitute a value to correct the timing error). your symptoms do not seem like a training issue (bd code or dropped sticks) - more like a cache voltage issue.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have to say adaptive vcore has proved to be a challenge to get long stability with UEFI 1801 and similar previous target settings. I've moved to offset mode and so far was able to get over an hour RealBench by raising vcore 5 millivolts (to encourage booting) from previous .315 to .320 vcore offset @ .235 vccsa offset - vccsa offsets below .13 to .09 got 9 minutes at most, now working vccsa down from .26 to current 235 in .005 steps..
> 
> This is being done with DDR4-3310 / 16-17-17-37-1T @ 1.37v eventual which passed 11 hours hci memtest deluxe.
> 
> One nice plus of 1801 is that the MB LAN is already connected by the time Windows login comes up. Before I always had at least a few seconds wait before internet was available, so they must be tweaking some things well.
> 
> Forgot to state bclk 124.1 @ 37x multiplier for 4.593 and 33x for 4.095 cache.


wait - wut? adaptive with 125 strap?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ...
> 
> wait - wut? adaptive with 125 strap?


You missed the "moved to offset mode" part


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how did you end up with VSA at 1.16V?
> 
> anyway - ADATa sticks might not like a flat primary timing. try 16-18-18-44-1T (read the raja posts regarding tRAS, 35 is low, and not what is probably being used, the MB will substitute a value to correct the timing error). your symptoms do not seem like a training issue (bd code or dropped sticks) - more like a cache voltage issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait - wut? adaptive with 125 strap?


System agent voltage gets 1.160v when set to auto.... Should i change this sir? and are you saying "35" in my primary timings is to low and i should increase that? stock settings for 2400 are 16/16/16/38 2T.. I have cache running @ 42x multi for 4200MHz @ 1.290v.. should i go higher?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> System agent voltage gets 1.160v when set to auto.... Should i change this sir? and are you saying "35" in my primary timings is to low and i should increase that? stock settings for 2400 are 16/16/16/38 2T.. I have cache running @ 42x multi for 4200MHz @ 1.290v.. should i go higher?


the "freeze" symptom you describe does not sound like a memory problem (may be) sounds more like you need to raise the cache voltage. get AID64, open the stress test and uncheck all boxes except "Cache". let it run for an hour or two. if does - it's probably not a cache problem.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the "freeze" symptom you describe does not sound like a memory problem (may be) sounds more like you need to raise the cache voltage. get AID64, open the stress test and uncheck all boxes except "Cache". let it run for an hour or two. if does - it's probably not a cache problem.


I raised the memory timing to "38" and raised cache to 1.30v . Will do the aida64 test when i get off shift day after tomorro. thanks. BTW, do you have any advice for me on system agent voltage setting? Should i just leave the "Auto" setting which gets me 1.160v????


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> I raised the memory timing to "38" and raised cache to 1.30v . Will do the aida64 test when i get off shift day after tomorro. thanks. BTW, do you have any advice for me on system agent voltage setting? Should i just leave the "Auto" setting which gets me 1.160v????


SA is tricky - more is not always better. I'd lower it to 0.95V and increase by 5mV increments as needed. Typical symptoms of low VSA can be dropped ram sticks, "bd" Q-code on boot, etc. Really can only find the sweet spot by trial and "error".


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys what is your Q-Code - Mine shows sometimes AA ( I checked book says check ASL codes)

and sometimes writes 40

what is ASL code?


----------



## Silent Scone

40 is related to sleep states and will appear when returning from a fast boot, pay no attention to it

AA means everything is O.K


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Thanks - should I switch to 1801 bios - couldn't find any info about what improvments it has. Just 16 GB ram support.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Thanks - should I switch to 1801 bios - couldn't find any info about what improvments it has. Just 16 GB ram support.


If in doubt, it's better not to switch at all. I'm still on 1502, and it's nice and stable. No point trying to fix something which doesn't need fixing.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Thank you - one last question about Min - Max Cache Ratio

What Should it be in normally - didn't touch it, should I change?


----------



## Desolutional

Min is 12, and Max should be 33. OC cache after you have OCed core, cache is less important. I find that a cache OC of 4.0GHz+ is possible with an offset of +0.300V.


----------



## Silent Scone

Cache is extremely sample dependant. Once exceeding 4.0ghz you'll likely need to soak test it for several days or more to know if it's stable. Isolating cache test in AIDA64 and running for 2 to 4 hours will normally flag any instability


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Have been researching my CPU spike issue.

Turns out the Diagnostic Policy Service (DPS) was writing to an event log about every 60 sec. For whatever reason, when it does so it spikes all 12 threads of the CPU for a few seconds, inhibiting any other task from proceeding including GPU access to the CPU - thus causing stuttering in video playback and the rotation of 3D CAD models. In fact everything comes to a hault while this is happening no matter what app is trying to run.

I believe the diagnostic event taking place is related to memory correction, perhaps an ECC characteristic, but I have no idea why it would consume nearly 100% of the CPU when logging the event, or why there would be a memory correction event happening every minute.

Disabling the DPS service eliminates the problem but I'm not sure this is the ultimate solution.

In digging in to this I uninstalled the AMD Graphics drivers - made no difference to the DPS event taking place so I do not believe it is graphics driver or GPU related.

Regarding ECC, the BIOS for my P9X79WS has an ECC switch allowing "AUTO" or "DISABLE". I find no such option in the BIOS for this X99-E WS/USB 3.1 motherboard - I assume ECC is automatically accommodated if present.

I ran Windows Memory Test and found no faults. BIOS is also conducting mem test at POST - never a problem booting up. I'm running 64Gb Crucial 4x16 ECC DRAM sticks set to stock at 2133Mhz. XMP OFF. All has been recognized since very first boot.

Well, that's all I THINK I know about the issue at the moment. Perhaps there is a diagnostic process/policy option that needs to be configured? If so, I have been unable to find it.

If anybody has any insight as to what is taking place I would appreciate hearing about it.

PS: Running Windows 8.1 - only until 10 comes out!


----------



## The Veterant

*@ JPmboy*

You ask me last time:

If that mobo has memory presets, load the Hynix 4x4 single sided 32001.3V profile then adjust the primary timings back to 16-18-18-37. and INCREASE the eventual voltage until it's stable.

And I honestly answer you, to look at my signature, that quote fraise I that wrote, honest to god, guy. "I'm not an OCer".

So having said that, will you guide where I can find those settings that you refer to, are they in BIOS at the timing section? how I can tell what you ask about the Hynix memory preset. Sorry that I haven't follow what you guide me last time but I'm still working with this project, and I thanks you for the help, so going back to what I ask you let me know to keep tweaking this memory speed for better stability and performance.

I did play couple of hour yesterday BF4 and it seems to be quite well in compare the settings of the module's memory XMP's settings @ 3000Mhz. there reason why I want to play this kit at 3200Mhz is cause eventual I want to use ADAPTIVE mode with my OC, those are my goals. TIA for the help.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Veterant*
> 
> *@ JPmboy*
> 
> You ask me last time:
> 
> If that mobo has memory presets, load the Hynix 4x4 single sided 32001.3V profile then adjust the primary timings back to 16-18-18-37. and INCREASE the eventual voltage until it's stable.
> 
> And I honestly answer you, to look at my signature, that quote fraise I that wrote, honest to god, guy. "I'm not an OCer".
> 
> So having said that, will you guide where I can find those settings that you refer to, are they in BIOS at the timing section? how I can tell what you ask about the Hynix memory preset. Sorry that I haven't follow what you guide me last time but I'm still working with this project, and I thanks you for the help, so going back to what I ask you let me know to keep tweaking this memory speed for better stability and performance.
> 
> I did play couple of hour yesterday BF4 and it seems to be quite well in compare the settings of the module's memory XMP's settings @ 3000Mhz. there reason why I want to play this kit at 3200Mhz is cause eventual I want to use ADAPTIVE mode with my OC, those are my goals. TIA for the help.


lol - no worries. I'm not sure if the Deluxer has the memory presets (I would think so @silent scone ?). If you have a working 3200 with the timings and voltages from earlier posts (assuming 1.475V was a typo -= right?) just stick with it. YOu need to test the ram stability properly with HCI Memtest (google and download - read the instructions in the zip folder). Tweaking further is not really needed for Gaming.. but may be needed once you test the stability proper. Very important since unstable ram can do more than just crash the rig.. it _can_ propagate errors into the OS leading (eventually) to a corrupt OS.

just post with questions (and more importantly - with screenshot of your results and bios settings (usb key in, hit F12 on every bios page - zip and post teh lot here)

lastly, to "ping" a member type the name and select it., then click the "@" symbol in the editor menu. just adding @ to the username does not work.,


----------



## The Veterant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - no worries. I'm not sure if the Deluxer has the memory presets (I would think so @silent scone ?). If you have a working 3200 with the timings and voltages from earlier posts (assuming 1.475V was a typo -= right?) just stick with it. YOu need to test the ram stability properly with HCI Memtest (google and download - read the instructions in the zip folder). Tweaking further is not really needed for Gaming.. but may be needed once you test the stability proper. Very important since unstable ram can do more than just crash the rig.. it _can_ propagate errors into the OS leading (eventually) to a corrupt OS.
> 
> just post with questions (and more importantly - with screenshot of your results and bios settings (usb key in, hit F12 on every bios page - zip and post teh lot here)
> 
> lastly, to "ping" a member type the name and select it., then click the "@" symbol in the editor menu. just adding @ to the username does not work.,


Thanks for the advice, I will post screen shot and results later thanks.


----------



## shinobido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Thanks - should I switch to 1801 bios - couldn't find any info about what improvments it has. Just 16 GB ram support.


Wondering, does this change the spec of the x99 mobos? 64GB RAM is indicated as limit, but if 16GB DIMMs are now supported, does that mean 8 x 16GB would be as well?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinobido*
> 
> Wondering, does this change the spec of the x99 mobos? 64GB RAM is indicated as limit, but if 16GB DIMMs are now supported, does that mean 8 x 16GB would be as well?


That is what the update addresses, support of 16GB modules.


----------



## shinobido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That is what the update addresses, support of 16GB modules.


They should update the spec pages then. I guess now to cough up the $2000 for a kit.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinobido*
> 
> They should update the spec pages then. I guess now to cough up the $2000 for a kit.


128GB can work, however, be sure you need 128GB of memory before you even start thinking about it. The fact you're going from 64GB now to 128GB, tells me this is a decision that is being made on a whim. That also implies, that your need for such density isn't "genuine" as you would be running a server/workstation oriented board and ECC memory if you really needed it. On top of that, 128GB stability will be harder on an end-user than 64GB. Even when one buys a single kit, there can be cases that one needs to tune things manually. A good indication of how skilled one is at "tuning things manually" is displayed when they don't have the ability to make combined kits work - and don't want to spend time trying. In other words, be sure not to set yourself up for unnecessary cost or a situation where you end up having to tune things manually.


----------



## shinobido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 128GB can work, however, be sure you need 128GB of memory before you even start thinking about it. The fact you're going from 64GB now to 128GB, tells me this is a decision that is being made on a whim. That also implies, that your need for such density isn't "genuine" as you would be running a server/workstation oriented board and ECC memory if you really needed it. On top of that, 128GB stability will be harder on an end-user than 64GB. Even when one buys a single kit, there can be cases that one needs to tune things manually. A good indication of how skilled one is at "tuning things manually" is displayed when they don't have the ability to make combined kits work - and don't want to spend time trying. In other words, be sure not to set yourself up for unnecessary cost or a situation where you end up having to tune things manually.


My combined kits work, it apparently was a dead DIMM. RMA'ed, no worries there







Appreciate the concern, though.

Kind of hilarious how you wrote your response though, could be perceived as condescending.


----------



## [email protected]

Was not meant to be condescending - I'm glad you understood the perspective


----------



## Nightro3Pulse

I need help! My 1st build and at the end of the second day I turned it off then decided to turn it back on. I'm getting a series of error codes that go by pretty fast and stops at 62 nothing else. I get absolutely no picture and can't enter bios. A moderator helped me in a separate thread and recommended me here.

Specs

Monitors - Samsung curved and asus ultrawide, both 1080p.

Motherboard - Asus x99-e ws

CPU - Intel core i7 5820k ( water cooled ) average temps 38-44 at 4.0 OC

GPU - EVGA Gtx 970 ftw ( none backplate version ) ( didn't OC ) ( not water cooled ) temps-in the 60's.

PSU - EVGA supernova 1600W 80 plus titanium

RAM - HyperX Predator DDR4 2666 16GB

SSD - 2x Samsung 840 PRO 256GB raid 0 ( OS drive ), 840 EVO 1TB


----------



## inedenimadam

62 could be many different things, that is a PCH error (controlls like everything I think) . I had it one time when a memory stick or GPU was not securely installed, had me scratching my head until I just decided to plug/unplug everything.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinobido*
> 
> My combined kits work, it apparently was a dead DIMM.


Hello

It was? That's interesting when they all worked when test two at a time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinobido*
> 
> I've swapped sticks, started with just 2 and swapped to make sure all worked - and they do.


----------



## Nightro3Pulse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 62 could be many different things, that is a PCH error (controlls like everything I think) . I had it one time when a memory stick or GPU was not securely installed, had me scratching my head until I just decided to plug/unplug everything.


When I first started my system one of my mem sticks was not in right and not detected in bios but was still able to enter bios so I don't think it's the memory.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightro3Pulse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 62 could be many different things, that is a PCH error (controlls like everything I think) . I had it one time when a memory stick or GPU was not securely installed, had me scratching my head until I just decided to plug/unplug everything.
> 
> 
> 
> When I first started my system one of my mem sticks was not in right and not detected in bios but was still able to enter bios so I don't think it's the memory.
Click to expand...

Try removing all but one stick of RAM. Move the GPU to a different slot. Its essentially a hardware error. You could also try the CMOS jumper if you are out of options.

Maybe Raja can jump in here since he seems to be online today.


----------



## Nightro3Pulse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Try removing all but one stick of RAM. Move the GPU to a different slot. Its essentially a hardware error. You could also try the CMOS jumper if you are out of options.
> 
> Maybe Raja can jump in here since he seems to be online today.


I have something called a CLR_CMOS button on my motherboard but says that it will reset the bios. Will it have the same effect as removing and putting back the CMOS battery or did you mean something else by trying the CMOS jumper?

Already tried moving the GPU yesterday.


----------



## Nightro3Pulse

Unplugged and plugged back in the GPU plugs for the third time. Now the codes slow down at 62, A2, AE, and stops at AA but I still have no picture. Stays at AE for 4 seconds before going to AA.

Now it's at 40 and just restarted it a 4th time!

Now it's A2!

I can not get out of A2!

Fixed but now having display problems!


----------



## pathfindercod

Hey guys - is there a issue with performance running two 980ti's in sli with the cards in the first slot and the last slot? I know the manual says 16x/16x/8x (Asus Sabertooth x99). Issue is I have a Intel 750 pice card and I kinda want to put the Intel 750 in the second pcie slot so it doesn't cover the fan of the gpu.. I have two EVGA 980ti acx2.0 AC cards. Wanted to space them as far apart as possible and out the 750 in the middle of them.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Hey guys - is there a issue with performance running two 980ti's in sli with the cards in the first slot and the last slot? I know the manual says 16x/16x/8x (Asus Sabertooth x99). Issue is I have a Intel 750 pice card and I kinda want to put the Intel 750 in the second pcie slot so it doesn't cover the fan of the gpu.. I have two EVGA 980ti acx2.0 AC cards. Wanted to space them as far apart as possible and out the 750 in the middle of them.


PCIE 3.0 16x vs. PCIE 8x are within 1% in most cases. If they throttle due to choking on each others hot air, then you would be better off taking the 1% performance hit and keeping them from throttling.


----------



## pathfindercod

Perfect thank you, I'll just let the second card run at 8x and put it in the bottom slot so I can put the Intel 750 in the second slot between the gpu's... Thanks for the help/info..


----------



## Canis-X

What would be the upper limit for VCCSA?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> What would be the upper limit for VCCSA?


Most users shouldn't need to exceed between 1.15 and 1.175v, and some that claim otherwise will likely be using more by straying when troubleshooting dram instability. SA on HWE has what can be described as dead spots and more can be just as detrimental as less.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Most users shouldn't need to exceed between 1.15 and 1.175v, and some that claim otherwise will likely be using more by straying when troubleshooting dram instability. SA on HWE has what can be described as dead spots and more can be just as detrimental as less.


Thanks, I got new RAM today hoping that it would allow me to get higher than 2933MHz on it but have not been able to go any higher than what I could get on my old RAM. Pretty frustrating to say the least. I've tried VCCSA from .9228v all the way up to 1.15v but am not able to POST at all base on this post so I am at a loss. I've tried a 100 and 125 CPU strap and neither get me any farther than the bd code w/ a DRAM v up to 1.7v. Any advise on what I could try? If I could beat my head against the wall any more I would but I've run out of sheet rock and my forehead is getting kinda sore....LOL.

Edit, the ram that I got today with Hynix IC's...

HyperX 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2666 (PC4-21300) Desktop Memory Model HX426C13PB2K4/16


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Thanks, I got new RAM today hoping that it would allow me to get higher than 2933MHz on it but have not been able to go any higher than what I could get on my old RAM. Pretty frustrating to say the least. I've tried VCCSA from .9228v all the way up to 1.15v but am not able to POST at all base on this post so I am at a loss. I've tried a 100 and 125 CPU strap and neither get me any farther than the bd code w/ a DRAM v up to 1.7v. Any advise on what I could try? If I could beat my head against the wall any more I would but I've run out of sheet rock and my forehead is getting kinda sore....LOL.
> 
> Edit, the ram that I got today with Hynix IC's...
> 
> HyperX 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2666 (PC4-21300) Desktop Memory Model HX426C13PB2K4/16


Difficult to say at this point as to know what you've tried and not tried. You may have more luck with your sample at 3200. The problem with trying these things with kits binned at lower frequencies is knowing whether the kits are even capable of doing it in the first place. Have you tried raising CAS latency to 17 or 18 for 3200

[EDIT] That memory kit you've linked is a DDR3 2x module kit, I'm assuming that's an incorrect link


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Difficult to say at this point as to know what you've tried and not tried. You may have more luck with your sample at 3200. The problem with trying these things with kits binned at lower frequencies is knowing whether the kits are even capable of doing it in the first place. Have you tried raising CAS latency to 17 or 18 for 3200
> 
> [EDIT] That memory kit you've linked is a DDR3 2x module kit, I'm assuming that's an incorrect link


Not sure why it pulled up as a DDR 3 / 2 module kit for you, it pulls up as the correct kit for me, anyway, this is the manufacturer link for the kit that I'm running.... http://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX426C13PB2K4_16.pdf.

I tried it at a CL17 and a CL16 so far with no joy on the POST. The RAM addict thread recommended this kit specifically over any of the other kits for my best probability on scoring Hynix IC's,. and they are. I'm just not sure what to try I guess.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Most users shouldn't need to exceed between 1.15 and 1.175v, and some that claim otherwise will likely be using more by straying when troubleshooting dram instability. SA on HWE has what can be described as dead spots and more can be just as detrimental as less.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I got new RAM today hoping that it would allow me to get higher than 2933MHz on it but have not been able to go any higher than what I could get on my old RAM. Pretty frustrating to say the least. I've tried VCCSA from .9228v all the way up to 1.15v but am not able to POST at all base on this post so I am at a loss. I've tried a 100 and 125 CPU strap and neither get me any farther than the bd code w/ a DRAM v up to 1.7v. Any advise on what I could try? If I could beat my head against the wall any more I would but I've run out of sheet rock and my forehead is getting kinda sore....LOL.
> 
> Edit, the ram that I got today with Hynix IC's...
> 
> HyperX 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2666 (PC4-21300) Desktop Memory Model HX426C13PB2K4/16
Click to expand...



_*THAT*_ POST!

I just ran this overnight against HCI memtest.
These are ADATA 4x4GB 2400 CL16 sticks (also hynix)

The 3200 strap was easier than the 3000 strap. All I had to do to get it to boot was leave VCCSA and timings on auto, change RAM to 3200 and RAM voltage to 1.4. I have already brought DRAM voltage down about as low as it can go, VCCSA I am working down over the next night or so, VCCIO after that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Not sure why it pulled up as a DDR 3 / 2 module kit for you, it pulls up as the correct kit for me, anyway, this is the manufacturer link for the kit that I'm running.... http://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX426C13PB2K4_16.pdf.
> 
> I tried it at a CL17 and a CL16 so far with no joy on the POST. The RAM addict thread recommended this kit specifically over any of the other kits for my best probability on scoring Hynix IC's,. and they are. I'm just not sure what to try I guess.


It could be that kit just isn't capable of doing 3200 reasonably, this is always a possibility. Make sure you are trying a command rate of 2, and try raising from what the board is applying in terms of secondary. tRRD to 6 or 7 and TWCL 15 16 or 17. Setting tRP higher than tRCD can also help when pushing upper limits.

As for SA, you can try leaving this in auto once trying some of the above examples and trying up to 1.45v DRAMV for trialling timing changes. I would also recommend saving any presets you may wish to reuse to the profile slots, and trying the above after clearing CMOS. Leave CPU and Uncore settings at their default for the time being.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Not sure why it pulled up as a DDR 3 / 2 module kit for you, it pulls up as the correct kit for me, anyway, this is the manufacturer link for the kit that I'm running.... http://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX426C13PB2K4_16.pdf.
> 
> I tried it at a CL17 and a CL16 so far with no joy on the POST. The RAM addict thread recommended this kit specifically over any of the other kits for my best probability on scoring Hynix IC's,. and they are. I'm just not sure what to try I guess.


That's the same kit I have and it can run 3200MHz 16-16-16-39 2T @ 1.35V for me no problem.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> That's the same kit I have and it can run 3200MHz 16-16-16-39 2T @ 1.35V for me no problem.


2T. try 1T (command rate 1)


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys, how many XMP profiles shuold be in bios? I've Gskill Ripjaws 2666Mhz ram (4x4 16GB) I see only one XMP profile. Is it normal.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Guys, how many XMP profiles shuold be in bios? I've Gskill Ripjaws 2666Mhz ram (4x4 16GB) I see only one XMP profile. Is it normal.


Hello

XMP profiles are programmed by the memory manufacturer. Check what CPU-Z shows.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It could be that kit just isn't capable of doing 3200 reasonably, this is always a possibility. Make sure you are trying a command rate of 2, and try raising from what the board is applying in terms of secondary. tRRD to 6 or 7 and TWCL 15 16 or 17. Setting tRP higher than tRCD can also help when pushing upper limits.
> 
> As for SA, you can try leaving this in auto once trying some of the above examples and trying up to 1.45v DRAMV for trialling timing changes. I would also recommend saving any presets you may wish to reuse to the profile slots, and trying the above after clearing CMOS. Leave CPU and Uncore settings at their default for the time being.


No joy. I cleared the the CMOS and then removed the phase change from the equation, placing the CPU on water cooling and ran the VCCSA up from .90v to 1.17v. Then placed the VCCSA on AUTO and tried what you recommended and nothing, no change. I think that I am just going to RMA this CPU and try over again. I don't think that I can do any worse than what I've got so far.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> No joy. I cleared the the CMOS and then removed the phase change from the equation, placing the CPU on water cooling and ran the VCCSA up from .90v to 1.17v. Then placed the VCCSA on AUTO and tried what you recommended and nothing, no change. I think that I am just going to RMA this CPU and try over again. I don't think that I can do any worse than what I've got so far.


Sorry to hear that. Most samples should be able to achieve 3200. Could be something basic missed somewhere or the probability the memory isn't capable of running that speed near auto parameters


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 2T. try 1T (command rate 1)


Yeah, I have a feeling it's gonna be a lot of headache to get that stable


----------



## Desolutional

Hmm, all these RAM benchmarks seem fairly consistent. I'm guessing timings are more important with DDR4 as opposed to frequencies? I had a shot at using a set of 16GB 3200 G.Skill OCed to CL14 1.45V kit on loan in my rig, and with equal cache and core clocks, compression and encoding times were overall, 1.5minutes faster over an hours task. I also took advice from the other guy who mentioned archival programs and how RAM timings and frequency greatly benefit those times, but to be honest, following a full compression and archive of my main boot drive (250GB) which is chock a block with E-Mails, Photos and Office Work, archival time took 50mins 17secs when backing up to a HDD with 2666MHz CL16, and 47mins 52secs when using the loaned G.Skill kit. Not what I was expecting unfortunately. I ran the tests on SSD -> SSD backup in case HDD speed was bottlenecking my tests . I still got ~50mins with an SSD to SSD type backup. Acronis was used, don't have the 3200 kit anymore otherwise I'd have tested with EaseUS Disk Backup too.



This is with core parking and C6 states enabled. All the power saving techniques which usually cause performance degradation. To me, it only seems the significant difference in the benchmark is caused by the latency and timings. Even my crap kit with 2666MHz and CL16 CR2 timings is doing quite well. Plus I've witnessed that _cache OC helps a lot more with these benchmark scores than RAM OCing does_: doesn't this essentially mean all those who bought into mobos with standard 2011-v3 sockets are at a disadvantage? My write speeds are quicker than 3200, that doesn't even make sense (unless AiDA64 suffers from Cosmic Background Radiation).

*And yes, I'm a stupid person as well, I'm running a mixed kit composed of two different sets of 4x4GB modules, combined to make 32GB. So essentially, my performance should be even worse as I'm using conservative secondary and tertiary timings to make the kits compatible.


----------



## Silent Scone

They both complement each other, but CAS latency 16 at 2666 is quite lax, without trying to sound like one of the Vanilla Ice types.


----------



## Reglar

Looking for some ideas...

I have the X99-a WS with a 5930K. This is my second board. The first board worked on the bench but would only post 00 when put in the case. I thought it was due to a bad power setup (was a dual PSU setup). So I bought a new board and a new PSU, tested both on the bench and they worked fine.

I put both the PSU and the MB in the case, and first boot it posts 00 and stays there with the CPU light on. Pull it out and it only posts 00 on the bench now.

Everything between the bench and the case is exactly the same (mem, video cards, PSU, CPU, cables, etc).

I'm at my wits end figuring this out. Any ideas?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> Looking for some ideas...
> 
> I have the X99-a WS with a 5930K. This is my second board. The first board worked on the bench but would only post 00 when put in the case. I thought it was due to a bad power setup (was a dual PSU setup). So I bought a new board and a new PSU, tested both on the bench and they worked fine.
> 
> I put both the PSU and the MB in the case, and first boot it posts 00 and stays there with the CPU light on. Pull it out and it only posts 00 on the bench now.
> 
> Everything between the bench and the case is exactly the same (mem, video cards, PSU, CPU, cables, etc).
> 
> I'm at my wits end figuring this out. Any ideas?


STANDOFFS! Check those first, make sure the mobo isn't grounding against your case. Sometimes it's the simplest things which are the hardest to spot. You could have potentially shorted the board if installed incorrectly in the case. The standoffs are used to stop the mobo touching the metal case and shorting out. But too many standoffs, or _unused standoffs_ can also short the board. Usually it should automatically ground itself and fail to POST, but if it's Q-Code 00 on the test bench then it may have been bricked. Pull the CMOS out and leave it for 10 minutes, then put CMOS back in and try again. I doubt it's bricked as modern mobos protect themselves fairly well against shorting, but just double check the standoffs in the case. You might have to remove the unused standoffs to prevent shorting as well.


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> STANDOFFS! Check those first, make sure the mobo isn't grounding against your case. Sometimes it's the simplest things which are the hardest to spot. You could have potentially shorted the board if installed incorrectly in the case. The standoffs are used to stop the mobo touching the metal case and shorting out. But too many standoffs, or _unused standoffs_ can also short the board. Usually it should automatically ground itself and fail to POST, but if it's Q-Code 00 on the test bench then it may have been bricked. Pull the CMOS out and leave it for 10 minutes, then put CMOS back in and try again. I doubt it's bricked as modern mobos protect themselves fairly well against shorting, but just double check the standoffs in the case. You might have to remove the unused standoffs to prevent shorting as well.


Thank you, that must be what it was. Unfortunately I had left a bunch of standoffs on the motherboard tray and some of them did not line up on the motherboard screw holes. This could explain what happened to the first board.

UGH I feel so stupid. Never mind I'm $1000 in to learn my mistake and I still need a motherboard (mb #2 is now dead on the bench). I hope the CPU didn't get fried or I'll be spending another $500.

+rep for the help and explanation.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Most samples should be able to achieve 3200. Could be something basic missed somewhere or the probability the memory isn't capable of running that speed near auto parameters


I hear ya, I'm just not sure. This is the second set of RAM that I've gotten and both sets stop at the exact same place. I'm open for suggestions on what I can try out but I'm leaning towards the CPU as being the problem at this point.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Is there any guy playing BF4 here (has no lag problem)? I'm still having Keyboard - Mouse lag in game. If you; can you please share which USB ports are u using and what is your USB settings in bios?

Latency things looks perfect.

Thanks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Is there any guy playing BF4 here (has no lag problem)? I'm still having Keyboard - Mouse lag in game. If you; can you please share which USB ports are u using and what is your USB settings in bios?
> 
> Latency things looks perfect.
> 
> Thanks.


My pc for BF4 manly i have no problem with BF4 my mouse +key bored in the USB 3 ( Blue ) and no bios setting for USB all default


----------



## Canis-X

Sounds like vsync is enabled, it introduces mouse lag.


----------



## BigMack70

OK I have a really stupid question. How do I actually run ASUS RealBench? Because I don't see any sort of executable for the program - just a bunch of .dll files and then subfolders with the executable for other non-benchmark programs e.g. blender / CPUz / etc. This is after downloading and extracting RealBench 2.41 from the ROG site.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> OK I have a really stupid question. How do I actually run ASUS RealBench? Because I don't see any sort of executable for the program - just a bunch of .dll files and then subfolders with the executable for other non-benchmark programs e.g. blender / CPUz / etc. This is after downloading and extracting RealBench 2.41 from the ROG site.


You should have RealBench.exe in the main folder.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You should have RealBench.exe in the main folder.


I don't









This is all I have after using 7zip to extract:


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> OK I have a really stupid question. How do I actually run ASUS RealBench? Because I don't see any sort of executable for the program - just a bunch of .dll files and then subfolders with the executable for other non-benchmark programs e.g. blender / CPUz / etc. This is after downloading and extracting RealBench 2.41 from the ROG site.


Really? Should be RealBench.exe present.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all I have after using 7zip to extract:


Avast! removes Realbench cause it thinks it's a virus. You'll have to check the Virus Chest and add Realbench.exe to the exceptions list.


----------



## BigMack70

I see RealBench.exe in the zip folder but so far cannot get it to the unzipped folder by any method I've attempted so far. Never encountered this sort of thing before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Avast! removes Realbench cause it thinks it's a virus. You'll have to check the Virus Chest and add Realbench.exe to the exceptions list.


That did it. Thanks


----------



## djgar

Weird. I did use WinZip instead of 7zip ... I suggest you try again?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Avast! removes Realbench cause it thinks it's a virus. You'll have to check the Virus Chest and add Realbench.exe to the exceptions list.


So glad I switched to Kaspersky







.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

No, VSYNC is off and tried everything - my ping is low 10-50ms. Don't know what is wrong with win8.1 or with motherboard.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> _*THAT*_ POST!
> 
> I just ran this overnight against HCI memtest.
> These are ADATA 4x4GB 2400 CL16 sticks (also hynix)
> 
> The 3200 strap was easier than the 3000 strap. All I had to do to get it to boot was leave VCCSA and timings on auto, change RAM to 3200 and RAM voltage to 1.4. I have already brought DRAM voltage down about as low as it can go, VCCSA I am working down over the next night or so, VCCIO after that.


I have set of Gskill F4-2400C15-4GRB(hynix)
and I was running then at 2666 15-15-15-35 cr1 1.35 eventual

and then I tried those settings and It seems to work fine so far

Thank you

4.5_3200_16181844cr1.png 198k .png file


----------



## BigMack70

RealBench is confirming that my CPU sample is even more poo than I had initially thought









I already knew it was a below average sample because it was taking 1.39V to get 4.625 GHz stable in games and 3dmark physics loops. But it looks like to pass the RealBench stress test it's going to take 1.36V at 4.5 GHz and 4.625 is going to take well over 1.4V which I'm not going to do.

Soooooo... 1.36V for 4.5 GHz









Ah well, at least I know it's likely to be 100% stable now...


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> RealBench is confirming that my CPU sample is even more poo than I had initially thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew it was a below average sample because it was taking 1.39V to get 4.625 GHz stable in games and 3dmark physics loops. But it looks like to pass the RealBench stress test it's going to take 1.36V at 4.5 GHz and 4.625 is going to take well over 1.4V which I'm not going to do.
> 
> Soooooo... 1.36V for 4.5 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well, at least I know it's likely to be 100% stable now...


mine was game stable and real bench stable @4.60 1.28V
but if I ran any kind of encoding program (dvdfab)
it would lock.I had to drop down to 4.5 at 1.24
I think that's my real cpu limit,so I'll try and work on my ram now


----------



## BigMack70

4.5 @ 1.24V is a pretty good sample. 4.5 @ 1.36V is markedly below average


----------



## Desolutional

My chip is a "bad" sample and requires 1.32V to hit 4.5GHz with Realbench stability with _adaptive voltage_. If you use fixed voltage, the Vcore you'll need will be *lower*.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> My chip is a "bad" sample and requires 1.32V to hit 4.5GHz with Realbench stability with _adaptive voltage_. If you use fixed voltage, the Vcore you'll need will be *lower*.


Out of the few chips I've tested, this has never been the case. Required Vcore doesn't change between applying it manually or having it applied with an adaptive voltage setting.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Out of the few chips I've tested, this has never been the case. Required Vcore doesn't change between applying it manually or having it applied with an adaptive voltage setting.


Hello

This difference will normally be the result of other settings being less than optimal.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not something I've witnessed here either.


----------



## djgar

So many people use the term "RealBench stable", but for how long was it running? 15 minutes? Half an hour? An hour?

Ideally for me I like it running for at least 2 hours.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> So many people use the term "RealBench stable", but for how long was it running? 15 minutes? Half an hour? An hour?
> 
> Ideally for me I like it running for at least 2 hours.


2000 hours. Loljk, I say 4 hours - I've had issues running it between 2 hours and 4 hours sometimes, but it would be 2 hour stable. I usually run it for 15 mins to test a rough OC and usually find that it crashes after the first hash check ~3 minutes.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 2000 hours. Loljk, I say 4 hours - I've had issues running it between 2 hours and 4 hours sometimes, but it would be 2 hour stable. I usually run it for 15 mins to test a rough OC and usually find that it crashes after the first hash check ~3 minutes.


Sounds good


----------



## Silent Scone

2 to 4 hours is normally ample, then use the machine or test with another decent utility for a similar length of time.


----------



## skilly

Im about to RMA my RVE because the 1A and 1B fan headers stopped giving enough power. Other than that it works 100%. Im just worried about getting the RMA and having another problem. I copied this from the ROG forums, it seems people are mixed on the RMA. I'll move this post if needed but I posted in the RVE and didnt get a response. Gonna give this one last shot before I RMA or not.

I just recently installed a water loop into my RVE 5960x combo and its working awesome. I have fans plugged into every plug on the MB. They've worked flawlessly since I got this board, it was right after the new year.

After installing the water loop I started to play around with the fan speeds, no reason to keep them blasting anymore. I got everything setup the way I wanted but noticed both of my side fans from the MB fan #1 connector on the MB were very dim.. I just thought it was because they were on silent.

I started the PC this morning and everything seemed fine.. I took the door off to adjust something and noticed my two fans were not spinning.. The LEDS were on but no motion. I tried them in the other plugs and they spin up totally fine. And I tried different fans in the Fan#1 plug and I'm getting the same, LED but no motion.

I reset the CMOS battery and started from scratch. Same thing, the fan connectors dont seem to be giving me enough power.

I have 10 other fans hooked up and they are all working 100%.. Its just those two chassis 1a 1b fanheaders..

I do have my 3 rad fans plugged in a splitter into the cpu option plug.. Maybe I should move those to my fan controller in my case..

EDIT:
Hmm.. I've tried everything I can think of. My fan setup is totally different now but still no go on the 1A and 1B chassis fans. I took the 3 fans off of the CPU OPT header and stuck them in plug 3B. I gained like 600RPM on my water pump!! Is that normal? Lol. The fastest I've seen it was 2500rpm.. its hitting 3100rpm now and thats not because I put it on max. It never went over 2500.

The fans worked after I installed the water loop, so I dont think its that. I guess its possible I could have shorted something out? Everything else seems to be working 101% so Im puzzled.

My only concern is if any other damage has been done to the MB. If I blew out 1A and 1B, because too much power, and it doesn't effect anything else then so be it. Def not worth an RMA, everything else is A+!

It looks like according to this forum and the manual, each header is rated at 1amp. I tried unhooking all of the fans and just testing 1A and 1B, AI Suite is saying the fans are running at 19,000 rpms! Something is certainly borked, the thing is I never had anything crazy on the 1A and 1B, just 2x 0.26A corsair fans. One on each header.

My setup before the fan issue.

CPU FAN: EK-XRES 100 DDC MX 3.1 PWM (this plug only has 2 wires so I assumed it was/is for speed. I also have the pump plugged into a molex on on the PSU

CPU OPT: 3x EK-Vardar F3-120 fans. It says 0.12a on the fan, but on perf-pcs.com it says, Amperage per unit at max load: 0.43A. So Im confused there. I had 3 plugged in so if they were using 0.43 x3 on the CPU OPT header I definitely went over. Would that even effect the pump plug since I had it plugged into a molex too? And why do those headers still work and not 1A and 1B? Weird.

Chassis 1A and 1B, now dead. AI suite reads it at 19000 rpms but I all I get is the LED and no fan spin. They had 1 Corsair rated at 0.26a plugged into each.

Chassis 2A and 2B. I had 1 corsair fan on each rated at 0.40a each.

Chassis fan 3A had 1 Corsair fan rated at .23a

Chassis fan 3b had 1 Corsair fan ratesd at .26a.

I will definitely setup a fan controller, Ill prob use the OC panel.. Im just hoping I didnt do any damage to anything else. If I have to buy a new MB, it is what it is.. But Im still not sure I did anything wrong since those vardar fans say 0.12a on the fan itself, that confuses me.

Does anyone know of a reliable way to check if there was any other damage to the board? Its running perfect as of now and I passed my normal stress tests after the fan issue. Any more advice is super appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Im about to RMA my RVE because the 1A and 1B fan headers stopped giving enough power. Other than that it works 100%. Im just worried about getting the RMA and having another problem. I copied this from the ROG forums, it seems people are mixed on the RMA. I'll move this post if needed but I posted in the RVE and didnt get a response. Gonna give this one last shot before I RMA or not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just recently installed a water loop into my RVE 5960x combo and its working awesome. I have fans plugged into every plug on the MB. They've worked flawlessly since I got this board, it was right after the new year.
> 
> After installing the water loop I started to play around with the fan speeds, no reason to keep them blasting anymore. I got everything setup the way I wanted but noticed both of my side fans from the MB fan #1 connector on the MB were very dim.. I just thought it was because they were on silent.
> 
> I started the PC this morning and everything seemed fine.. I took the door off to adjust something and noticed my two fans were not spinning.. The LEDS were on but no motion. I tried them in the other plugs and they spin up totally fine. And I tried different fans in the Fan#1 plug and I'm getting the same, LED but no motion.
> 
> I reset the CMOS battery and started from scratch. Same thing, the fan connectors dont seem to be giving me enough power.
> 
> I have 10 other fans hooked up and they are all working 100%.. Its just those two chassis 1a 1b fanheaders..
> 
> I do have my 3 rad fans plugged in a splitter into the cpu option plug.. Maybe I should move those to my fan controller in my case..
> 
> EDIT:
> Hmm.. I've tried everything I can think of. My fan setup is totally different now but still no go on the 1A and 1B chassis fans. I took the 3 fans off of the CPU OPT header and stuck them in plug 3B. I gained like 600RPM on my water pump!! Is that normal? Lol. The fastest I've seen it was 2500rpm.. its hitting 3100rpm now and thats not because I put it on max. It never went over 2500.
> 
> The fans worked after I installed the water loop, so I dont think its that. I guess its possible I could have shorted something out? Everything else seems to be working 101% so Im puzzled.
> 
> My only concern is if any other damage has been done to the MB. If I blew out 1A and 1B, because too much power, and it doesn't effect anything else then so be it. Def not worth an RMA, everything else is A+!
> 
> It looks like according to this forum and the manual, each header is rated at 1amp. I tried unhooking all of the fans and just testing 1A and 1B, AI Suite is saying the fans are running at 19,000 rpms! Something is certainly borked, the thing is I never had anything crazy on the 1A and 1B, just 2x 0.26A corsair fans. One on each header.
> 
> My setup before the fan issue.
> 
> CPU FAN: EK-XRES 100 DDC MX 3.1 PWM (this plug only has 2 wires so I assumed it was/is for speed. I also have the pump plugged into a molex on on the PSU
> 
> CPU OPT: 3x EK-Vardar F3-120 fans. It says 0.12a on the fan, but on perf-pcs.com it says, Amperage per unit at max load: 0.43A. So Im confused there. I had 3 plugged in so if they were using 0.43 x3 on the CPU OPT header I definitely went over. Would that even effect the pump plug since I had it plugged into a molex too? And why do those headers still work and not 1A and 1B? Weird.
> 
> Chassis 1A and 1B, now dead. AI suite reads it at 19000 rpms but I all I get is the LED and no fan spin. They had 1 Corsair rated at 0.26a plugged into each.
> 
> Chassis 2A and 2B. I had 1 corsair fan on each rated at 0.40a each.
> 
> Chassis fan 3A had 1 Corsair fan rated at .23a
> 
> Chassis fan 3b had 1 Corsair fan ratesd at .26a.
> 
> I will definitely setup a fan controller, Ill prob use the OC panel.. Im just hoping I didnt do any damage to anything else. If I have to buy a new MB, it is what it is.. But Im still not sure I did anything wrong since those vardar fans say 0.12a on the fan itself, that confuses me.
> 
> Does anyone know of a reliable way to check if there was any other damage to the board? Its running perfect as of now and I passed my normal stress tests after the fan issue. Any more advice is super appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


If it's running perfect, then the only damage would appear to be to the fan headers. How far into the warranty is it?


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If it's running perfect, then the only damage would appear to be to the fan headers. How far into the warranty is it?


I've had it for about 6 months(time flies!). I would have plenty of time if something did pop up in the future. But those problems always happen at the worst times. Haha. I guess my question is, do the fan headers have their own protections from other parts on the board? All of the other headers are perfect, its just weird that those would go especially since I only had one fan each on those.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Can someone confirm for me that the PCI lane spacing on the *X99 Deluxe* works out such that it's not possible to use a custom SLI bridge or an EK water bridge with 3-way SLI?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Can someone confirm for me that the PCI lane spacing on the *X99 Deluxe* works out such that it's not possible to use a custom SLI bridge or an EK water bridge with 3-way SLI?


The lane configuration on the Deluxe is down to user preference, you are able to use the conventional EK serial and parallel terminals for 3 way spacing if you run the lanes at 8x / 8x / 8x. There is no performance degradation from doing this. Well within 1% as PCIE 3.0 8x has plenty of bandwidth, roughly the same amount as 2.0 16x. This is not a limitation.

Alternatively you can run adjustable fittings in order to run the _'optimal'_ lane spacing for 16x/16x/8x. In PCIE_1, 3 and 5.

I'm fairly confident this bridge will give you the spacing you need but check with EK support for more information:

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc-terminal-triple-z77-parallel

If you're unsure of what I mean and need a visual representation see the manual which can be found here and see 1.2.5 Expansion Slots.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/e9504_x99-deluxe_series_ug_for_web_only.pdf


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The lane configuration on the Deluxe is down to user preference, you are able to use the conventional EK serial and parallel terminals for 3 way spacing if you run the lanes at 8x / 8x / 8x. There is no performance degradation from doing this. Well within 1% as PCIE 3.0 8x has plenty of bandwidth, roughly the same amount as 2.0 16x. This is not a limitation.
> 
> Alternatively you can run adjustable fittings in order to run the _'optimal'_ lane spacing for 16x/16x/8x. In PCIE_1, 3 and 5.
> 
> I'm fairly confident this bridge will give you the spacing you need but check with EK support for more information:
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc-terminal-triple-z77-parallel
> 
> If you're unsure of what I mean and need a visual representation see the manual which can be found here and see 1.2.5 Expansion Slots.
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/e9504_x99-deluxe_series_ug_for_web_only.pdf


That makes sense, yeah! Thanks. It seems that going from 16x to 8x really doesn't degrade performance, so I think I'll go with the 3-way 8x config in order to be able to use the custom SLI bridge and waterblock.

Another question: if I'm running a 5960x and therefore have 40 PCIe lanes, will I be able to use a remaining PCIe slot to run an Intel 750? It's listed as PCIe 4x, which means I'd only be taking up 28 lanes still, but I don't know if the physical space is there.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes, you'll be able to run the 750 however if you're not using the Hyper kit and wish to use PCIE_5 be wary of space limitation. I would consider using the Hyper Kit in the M.2 slot with the configuration you are considering, rather than the PCIE variant.

If these become a deciding factor I would consider the RVE for maximum functionality.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, you'll be able to run the 750 however if you're not using the Hyper kit and wish to use PCIE_5 be wary of space limitation. I would consider using the Hyper Kit in the M.2 slot with the configuration you are considering, rather than the PCIE variant.
> 
> If these become a deciding factor I would consider the RVE for maximum functionality.


That's what I feared, but I hate the color scheme of the Rampage, and am too much of a scaredy cat to paint my motherboard. I think if the 5th PCIe slot can't be used with a watercooled video card in slot 4 (so that the GPU should only really take up the one slot), I'll either use the Hyper Kit with it's ugly-ass cable or just a Samsung 951 m.2 drive.

Thanks again!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> That's what I feared, but I hate the color scheme of the Rampage, and am too much of a scaredy cat to paint my motherboard. I think if the 5th PCIe slot can't be used with a watercooled video card in slot 4 (so that the GPU should only really take up the one slot), I'll either use the Hyper Kit with it's ugly-ass cable or just a Samsung 951 m.2 drive.
> 
> Thanks again!


No problem.

Hyper Kit will work fine with the space you'll have if you use the M.2 slot located next to the ATX24.

Just don't be tempted to use riser cables on the PCIE 750 as they don't provide enough power to the drive.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> Hyper Kit will work fine with the space you'll have if you use the M.2 slot located next to the ATX24.
> 
> Just don't be tempted to use riser cables on the PCIE 750 as they don't provide enough power to the drive.


Seems like the m.2 SM951 is the way to go...Doesn't take up any space in the case, and the Tom's comparison says that they're identical, performance-wise, unless you're under really heavy load.


----------



## Azazil1190

Hi guys!
I have some issue with my oc!
So today i install my new gskill kit 16gb 2800 mhz
I put it xmp profile on my mobo and all the others settings on auto.
i put to all cores 36 the turbo i have the 5820k
and i notice that my cpu turbo now is 4.68 on load and the voltage set to 1.30 without touch it.
At cpu-z i see that on idle situation the voltage stay at 1.3.I have corsair h100i cooler.
So my question is how i can make the voltage go down at idles?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I have some issue with my oc!
> So today i install my new gskill kit 16gb 2800 mhz
> I put it xmp profile on my mobo and all the others settings on auto.
> i put to all cores 36 the turbo i have the 5820k
> and i notice that my cpu turbo now is 4.68 on load and the voltage set to 1.30 without touch it.
> At cpu-z i see that on idle situation the voltage stay at 1.3.I have corsair h100i cooler.
> So my question is how i can make the voltage go down at idles?
> 
> Thanks in advance


XMP uses the 125 BCLK strap and a static voltage. To fix the voltage issue, change the BIOS settings to use "offset voltage" and set something sensible like +0.250V to test with. A BCLK strap of 125 does NOT cause CPU turbo to go to 4.68GHz. Mathematically impossible.

125MHz*36 = 4.5GHz. Change your BCLK from "130MHz" or "105MHz" back to "125MHz" or "100MHz".


----------



## Azazil1190

Really thanks mate!ill do it all that you say after work.For now I let all the settings on auto and stock speeds.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> So today i install my new gskill kit 16gb 2800 mhz
> I put it xmp profile on my mobo and all the others settings on auto.
> i put to all cores 36 the turbo i have the 5820k
> and i notice that my cpu turbo now is 4.68 on load and the voltage set to 1.30 without touch it.


Hello

2800 XMP with a 36x CPU multiplier will result in a CPU speed of 4582MHz if other settings are not manually changed.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I want to close unused USB ports, but confused.

Forexample I found back USB 2.0 ports and disabled them;



When I plugged USB flashdisk, windows didn't see, that's normal because disabled. But looks still has voltage. Because flashdisk led was lightning, Is this normal!?

I wanted to disable onboard USB 2,0 ports which are connected to case's fron panel (never use them) which are USB_13 - USB_14

but looks still working. Isn't possible to disable them!? When I plugged flashdisk, windows found it.



The other one connected to Corsair H100i link.

Edit ; Ok, I did close USB_11 - USB_12 and front panel disabled. USB_13 - USB_14 belongs to Corsair link, and works. When I plugged flashdisk to frontpanel, windows didn't see it now.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> I want to close unused USB ports, but confused.
> 
> Forexample I found back USB 2.0 ports and disabled them;
> 
> When I plugged USB flashdisk, windows didn't see, that's normal because disabled. But looks still has voltage. Because flashdisk led was lightning, Is this normal!?
> 
> I wanted to disable onboard USB 2,0 ports which are connected to case's fron panel (never use them) which are USB_13 - USB_14
> 
> but looks still working. Isn't possible to disable them!? When I plugged flashdisk, windows found it.
> 
> The other one connected to Corsair H100i link.


Forgive my ignorance, but what does disabling usb ports achieve? Why are you doing this?


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I'm testing for keyboard - mouse lag. If I remember correctly, there was an advice about it - close unused USB ports.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> I'm testing for keyboard - mouse lag. If I remember correctly, there was an advice about it - close unused USB ports.


Interesting. Some of you guys literally want every millisecond you can get!


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

It's not important actually but never use them anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Interesting. Some of you guys literally want every millisecond you can get!


it's a myth... placebo at best.


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> That makes sense, yeah! Thanks. It seems that going from 16x to 8x really doesn't degrade performance, so I think I'll go with the 3-way 8x config in order to be able to use the custom SLI bridge and waterblock.
> 
> Another question: if I'm running a 5960x and therefore have 40 PCIe lanes, will I be able to use a remaining PCIe slot to run an Intel 750? It's listed as PCIe 4x, which means I'd only be taking up 28 lanes still, but I don't know if the physical space is there.


Ratzoffoya,

I am running into the same issue as you. I want to use the Geforce branded SLI bridge but I don't want to sacrifice the performance of 16x/16x PCIe Gen 3.0. I discovered that there is indeed a difference at least with Synthetic benchmarks.
I did a test on this issue at the link below:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1562717/x99-two-way-sli-testing-16x-16x-vs-16x-8x/0_100#post_24109888


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Ratzoffoya,
> 
> I am running into the same issue as you. I want to use the Geforce branded SLI bridge but I don't want to sacrifice the performance of 16x/16x PCIe Gen 3.0. I discovered that there is indeed a difference at least with Synthetic benchmarks.
> I did a test on this issue at the link below:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1562717/x99-two-way-sli-testing-16x-16x-vs-16x-8x/0_100#post_24109888


Argh. Should I just get a RVE and paint it? Seems like if I mask it well, all I'll need to paint are the SATA & USB connectors and some of the slots. Perhaps I can buy someone's broken/dead DDR4 ram to stick in the slot and mask everything else off?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Argh. Should I just get a RVE and paint it? Seems like if I mask it well, all I'll need to paint are the SATA & USB connectors and some of the slots. Perhaps I can buy someone's broken/dead DDR4 ram to stick in the slot and mask everything else off?


There is always the X99-E WS if you don't like all of the red in the RVE, that's why I chose this board anyway.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Argh. Should I just get a RVE and paint it? Seems like if I mask it well, all I'll need to paint are the SATA & USB connectors and some of the slots. Perhaps I can buy someone's broken/dead DDR4 ram to stick in the slot and mask everything else off?


That thread is laughable, unigine benchmarks haven't supported three way scaling properly for almost a year.

I would look further if you want proof. I broke 3 way Firestrike record on HWBOT on 8x8x8x. Also Unigine is extremely cpu bound, you want to be clocking higher than 4.0ghz if you're looking for definitive proof with two high end GPU. It's a benchmark.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That thread is laughable, unigine benchmarks haven't supported three way scaling properly for almost a year.
> 
> I would look further if you want proof. I broke 3 way Firestrike record on HWBOT on 8x8x8x. Also Unigine is extremely cpu bound, you want to be clocking higher than 4.0ghz if you're looking for definitive proof with two high end GPU. It's a benchmark.


Hm. I was starting to get excited about the prospect of painting the mobo.


----------



## Silent Scone

5960x 8 cores 4.4Ghz



5960x 6 cores 4.0Ghz



I don't see an limit imposed by bandwidth there, only the CPU.

In terms of real world performance, if you've got more than one GPU you're really not going to benefit, Burke888's scenario is slightly less complicated as he's on air.


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

May [email protected] pay attention to that question http://www.overclock.net/t/1480433/ai-suite-iii#post_24156125 regarding AI Suite availability


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *He1p1ess n00b*
> 
> May [email protected] pay attention to that question http://www.overclock.net/t/1480433/ai-suite-iii#post_24156125 regarding AI Suite availability


You're not likely to get a reply fast as Raja is what is best described as running around like a headless chicken in preparation for Skylake. Maybe create a support ticket.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *He1p1ess n00b*
> 
> May [email protected] pay attention to that question http://www.overclock.net/t/1480433/ai-suite-iii#post_24156125 regarding AI Suite availability


Hello

An updated version should be available by the time Win10 is launched. If a Win10 certified version is not available when Win10 launches then fill out a support ticket for your location at ASUS.com. By the way I am having no issues with the current version and Win10.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> By the way I am having no issues with the current version and Win10.


I have had no issues either, although admittedly, my time with AI suite has been rather limited in 10.


----------



## DrJimmy

I have a USB problem and too many pages to look through here. With my board I get USB drop-out and then drop-in of two devices. My keyboard and my mouse. Both are plugged into the top two USB ports (the ones on the end of the mobo). Anyone have a few tips on this? I have had this issue since I installed my Deluxe 3mos ago.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJimmy*
> 
> I have a USB problem and too many pages to look through here. With my board I get USB drop-out and then drop-in of two devices. My keyboard and my mouse. Both are plugged into the top two USB ports (the ones on the end of the mobo). Anyone have a few tips on this? I have had this issue since I installed my Deluxe 3mos ago.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Do you mean the ones closest to the Wi-Fi antenna?


----------



## TK421

Anyone know how to bind fanspeed to core gpu temp?


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

My previous motherboard was asus too (p8z68 Deluxe gen 3) Dont know other cards, but looks asus has problems with USB things...

Anyway, I read something about Dram training in previus pages - http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/3080

I enabled it and looks effected in positive way. I don't know what is it for, but just enabled. (It's in DRAM Timing menu)


----------



## HC1994

Hi everyone,

I am having problem overclocking my rig,

I have a X99 Deluxe USB 3.1 with the latest BIOS (1801).
My set up is i7-5930K
8GB G.Skill 3000MHz
1000 Supernova G2
2 X GTX 970s
Windows 10 10130 build.

If I set up my XMP profile in BIOS, I can get my core to be 37 x 125 = 4625Mhz, but the auto voltage setting always locks at 1.302v even if I am not doing anything. I am wondering if there is a way to change that so my voltage drops to sub 1V when idle. If I change my voltage settings in BIOS to be "adaptive" or "offset" at that clock speed, it will never boot and gives me error code 93, 94, 95, 96, bd, or b2.
Also, I tested on my friend's rig with the X99M from Asrock and it can go to the same clock speed at around 1.20v

If I use the AI Suite in Windows and do an auto TPU run, my memory somehow only goes to 2400Mhz and the BLK is always at 100Mhz.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone know how to bind fanspeed to core gpu temp?


Use speedfan. You can't do that from the UEFI setup as far as I know.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Use speedfan. You can't do that from the UEFI setup as far as I know.


Then if I use speedfan what setting should I apply in the motherboard bios for the said fan header?

I will be using 3 pin DC fans, not PWM.


----------



## Azazil1190

Guys does anyone have cold boot issue with the last bios update?
Ihave for sure.Maybe the reason is the ram becuse i change from 8 gb crusial balistix 2400 to 16gb gskill 2800 but bfore i put the new memory sticks i flash the new bios ad the problem start.
Untile now when i open the pc after 5 hours on no use pc restarts 2-3 timew and then sign in win 8.1.
So what is the problem the new bios or the meory sticks?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Guys does anyone have cold boot issue with the last bios update?
> Ihave for sure.Maybe the reason is the ram becuse i change from 8 gb crusial balistix 2400 to 16gb gskill 2800 but bfore i put the new memory sticks i flash the new bios ad the problem start.
> Untile now when i open the pc after 5 hours on no use pc restarts 2-3 timew and then sign in win 8.1.
> So what is the problem the new bios or the meory sticks?


Hello

Revert to stock, default settings. That will point to what the issue is.


----------



## Azazil1190

Hey mate thnks for the reply.
Everything is on stock settings.And for memory i dont use xmp profle i set it to auto and i put 2800 on the freq.I dont know if this is the problem that im not uing xmp profile.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Hey mate thnks for the reply.
> Everything is on stock settings.And for memory i dont use xmp profle i set it to auto and i put 2800 on the freq.I dont know if this is the problem that im not uing xmp profile.


Hello

2800MHz memory speed is not stock/default. Default is 2133MHz with the timings set per SPD programing for JEDEC specs.


----------



## Azazil1190

so what you suggest to left the memory at 2133?


----------



## Silent Scone

What Q-code / cold boot issue are you having? Going by your responses so far it does sound likely it's memory stability related.


----------



## Azazil1190

Yestarday i took 61 qcode.Then i clear cmos and all was fine.But the morning when i open the pc when the pc going to boot on win i take restart and the code i think is 00.That issue happen 2-3 times and then is boot on win normaly.When i close the pc and open it after 3-5 hours tha same things again restarts 2-3 times nd then boot on win normaly without to do something.Weired platform the 2011-v3

Sorry for my bad English.And thanks for the help guys:thumb:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Yestarday i took 61 qcode.Then i clear cmos and all was fine.But the morning when i open the pc when the pc going to boot on win i take restart and the code i think is 00.That issue happen 2-3 times and then is boot on win normaly.When i close the pc and open it after 3-5 hours tha same things again restarts 2-3 times nd then boot on win normaly without to do something.Weired platform the 2011-v3
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.And thanks for the help guys:thumb:


Yeah - basically, leaving all else on auto/default and just setting the ram freq to 2800 is likely to cause problems - nevermind overall stability issues. what exact ram kit are you using?


----------



## Azazil1190

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2800c16q-16grk
Those bt i dont use xmp profile i set it manually at 2800


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2800c16q-16grk
> Those bt i dont use xmp profile *i set it manually at 2800*


I know, that's the problem. 2800 requires a change in BCLK and Strap. If you load the XMP - you will see 127 bclk on 125 strap most likely. Need to know what you are trying to do. If you are overclocking the rig, then we cxan help. otherwise, just leave it at 2133 (not 2800) and enjoy.








You will not notice a difference running an otherwise all stock/default rig with "2800" vs 2133 at the auto (spd) timings.


----------



## Azazil1190

127.3 bclk







.I want to oc the pc at 4.2 psychological reasons only haha.But I dont know how I can do it on offset mode


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> 127.3 bclk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .I want to oc the pc at 4.2 psychological reasons only haha.But I dont know how I can do it on offset mode


update the rig in your sig block so we know what you are working with.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am having problem overclocking my rig,
> 
> I have a X99 Deluxe USB 3.1 with the latest BIOS (1801).
> My set up is i7-5930K
> 8GB G.Skill 3000MHz
> 1000 Supernova G2
> 2 X GTX 970s
> Windows 10 10130 build.
> 
> If I set up my XMP profile in BIOS, I can get my core to be 37 x 125 = 4625Mhz, but the auto voltage setting always locks at 1.302v even if I am not doing anything. I am wondering if there is a way to change that so my voltage drops to sub 1V when idle. If I change my voltage settings in BIOS to be "adaptive" or "offset" at that clock speed, it will never boot and gives me error code 93, 94, 95, 96, bd, or b2.
> Also, I tested on my friend's rig with the X99M from Asrock and it can go to the same clock speed at around 1.20v
> 
> If I use the AI Suite in Windows and do an auto TPU run, my memory somehow only goes to 2400Mhz and the BLK is always at 100Mhz.


Hello mate

you need fix for fixed voltage right ?

you can drop the core voltage even with manual voltage go to the bios and Enable Cpu C-state also limit them to C2 or C3

after you do that CPU-Z will report fixed voltage but thats not the actual vcore this the VID so look to Aida64 or hwmonitor (VIN4 Value) or install cpu-z 1.64v you will see the vcore drop to 0.600 in IDLE


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> 127.3 bclk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .I want to oc the pc at 4.2 psychological reasons only haha.But I dont know how I can do it on offset mode


okay - thanks. First thing is that offset is okay, but Adaptive vcore is the way to go. Clear the cmos on the mobo, post to bios and set your boot priorities and/or raid settings, re-post back in to bios and save that to the profile save slot #1. Note the voltages for vcore, cacje and especially VSA. Then on the main voltage page, select manual OC, strap 100, bclk 100 (this will be there automatically), set multiplier to 42, leave ram and cache as is for now. Scroll down and set full manual to Disable, vcore to adaptiive, enter 0.005V in offset and if your cpu was good at 4.2 before with 1.2V (I'm guessing) set turbo voltage to 1.195V. the Total Adaptive vcore should then read 1.2V. scroll down to VCCINSystem Agent/VSA and set this to +0.15-ish volts: if your stock VSA (above) is 0.85V then +0.15V will set 1.00V VSA. Set CPU input voltage to 1.89V. Enter the submenu and set LLC to 6 or 7, power phase to "Optimized". VR fault management to disabled, and VR efficiency to High Performance (if the x99A has this setting). hit F10 and bot to windows. If it fails to load windows, add 5mV at a time to Turbo voltage until it does. Post back with how it does.


----------



## Azazil1190

Thanks mate! A lot. I have a long way front of me with all those settings but really thanks. Going now to began the games with the mobo.Hope everything goes ok.
Cheers


----------



## Jpmboy

here's some representative bios screenshots to use as an example/guide. It's for a different mobo, cpu and higher clocks so not fully portable to your system

150630164239.zip 3688k .zip file


----------



## Kimir

@[email protected] for the future R5E bios revision, some typo to fix in Hynix profile:
see yellow square

same for those two


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RmZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *"*
> Thanks mate! A lot. I have a long way front of me with all those settings but really thanks. Going now to began the games with the mobo.Hope everything goes ok.
> Cheers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here's some representative bios screenshots to use as an example/guide. It's for a different mobo, cpu and higher clocks so not fully portable to your system
> 
> 150630164239.zip 3688k .zip file


Haven't posted in a while.

WoW @Azazil1190 we have a lot of components in common same cpu/mobo/cooling/power supply/case , looking forward to your results. @Jpmboy thanks for posting SS, most helpful.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Folks, not sure anyone have this combination (x99 deluxe and xp941 - mzhpu512hcgl) but I have been seen some weird behavior here in regard to disk space. No virus here have kaspersky always running and updated. It happen 2 weeks ago and today happen again. The disk suddenly fill up from 374 GB free to 60 GB or maybe even 20 GB only left free. There is almost no documents on it. I have a couple of spares Evo 1 tb that I store everything, so just programs on this C: xp941. I always detected playing the witcher 3 and noticing that frame rates start to drop massively. PC is Chesboard on my sig with dual TXs. Anyone had any clue or similar experiences?


----------



## Azazil1190

@jpmboy and guys thanks for all these are more than enough. Appreciate!
And yes "its alive"
@RmZz are you put the same sittings?


----------



## RmZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> @Jpmboy and guys thanks for all these are more than enough. Appreciate!
> And yes "its alive"
> @RmZz are you put the same sittings?


I'm not sure just yet. I have different memory sticks than you do and I was waiting to see what your results were. did you follow @Jpmboy's tip specifically or the pics he posted in the zip file?

Edit: I have this kit : Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2666 (PC4-21300) Desktop Memory Model CMK16GX4M4A2666C16


----------



## Azazil1190

Yeap.And I put my memory speed 2800 at the field all the other settings are same with some little changes at the voltage and the speed of cpu


----------



## RmZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - thanks. First thing is that offset is okay, but Adaptive vcore is the way to go. Clear the cmos on the mobo, post to bios and set your boot priorities and/or raid settings, re-post back in to bios and save that to the profile save slot #1. Note the voltages for vcore, cacje and especially VSA. Then on the main voltage page, select manual OC, strap 100, bclk 100 (this will be there automatically), set multiplier to 42, leave ram and cache as is for now. Scroll down and set full manual to Disable, vcore to adaptiive, enter 0.005V in offset and if your cpu was good at 4.2 before with 1.2V (I'm guessing) set turbo voltage to 1.195V. the Total Adaptive vcore should then read 1.2V. scroll down to VCCIN/VSA and set this to +0.15-ish volts: if your stock VSA (above) is 0.85V then +0.15V will set 1.00V VSA. Set CPU input voltage to 1.89V. Enter the submenu and set LLC to 6 or 7, power phase to "Optimized". VR fault management to disabled, and VR efficiency to High Performance (if the x99A has this setting). hit F10 and bot to windows. If it fails to load windows, add 5mV at a time to Turbo voltage until it does. Post back with how it does.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Yeap.And I put my memory speed 2800 at the field all the other settings are same with some little changes at the voltage and the speed of cpu


Did you use the tips above or did you solely use settings in the pictures in zip file? I know things will most likely be different for me but I just kinda wanted to have a rough idea of where to start. Back in december I tried the using Asus 5way optimization program I got 4.5 on that and I tried it again 2 days ago and now it doesn't even run at all. I get some .dll error. I did update the bios a few days ago too and also updated the asus suite, so between the bios update and the software getting updated I don't know which is causing the issues with the software and wanted to give manual overclocking a go. Thanks


----------



## Azazil1190

Yeah.I follow the steps of pics.
But If you try it you need to play with the voltage to find the right values as I do.
With the 5 way optimization my system isnt stable I dont know why and I didnt look it more.Manual is the best way for oc yes is more difficult but is more stable with lower voltages.


----------



## sledge

Whats the opinion around here regarding the X99 Deluxe? I got a deal to get one for $300, but looking around user reviews on all the major retail websites, seems like the board is hit or miss.


----------



## Silent Scone

Hit or miss how? It's a great board. Miss is normally the result of what is known as pebkac


----------



## sledge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hit or miss how? It's a great board. Miss is normally the result of what is known as pebkac


Haha, I'll take your word for it. Pulled the trigger on the deal.


----------



## Silent Scone

You won't regret it. Any issues when coming to overclocking or otherwise don't hesitate to ask here


----------



## RmZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Yeah.I follow the steps of pics.
> But If you try it you need to play with the voltage to find the right values as I do.
> With the 5 way optimization my system isnt stable I dont know why and I didnt look it more.Manual is the best way for oc yes is more difficult but is more stable with lower voltages.


Funny thing is that I had been running 5 way optimization settings since December @4.2GHz (dropped OC from 4.5GHz) and I did not have any issues since then this was on bios 1004. I do a lot of work in AfterEffects/PS/Premier not once did I have an issue. Will give the settings in the pics a try. Thanks @Jpmboy.


----------



## DrJimmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Do you mean the ones closest to the Wi-Fi antenna?


No, I am not using those two. I use the 8 above it. I have not found a similar problem to mine. I have the KB and mouse dropping out while in Windows. They go out and then come on again. It happens randomly, sometimes several times in a few minutes and other times not for a couple of days. I have tried everything, new drivers, BIOS settings, etc. I wonder if anyone else has this experience in this long thread?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJimmy*
> 
> No, I am not using those two. I use the 8 above it. I have not found a similar problem to mine. I have the KB and mouse dropping out while in Windows. They go out and then come on again. It happens randomly, sometimes several times in a few minutes and other times not for a couple of days. I have tried everything, new drivers, BIOS settings, etc. I wonder if anyone else has this experience in this long thread?


Hello

This is normally the result of non-compliant USB devices. Set xHCI to disabled and see if that helps with the dropouts.


----------



## rolldog

I have a question about Asus's AI Suite 3 that I'm hoping someone can answer for me without me trying and then having to reinstall my OS for the 4th time because of more errors. Is it possible for someone to do a partial install of AI Suite 3, only install 1 or 2 features instead of the entire thing? Looking at the unzipped content, each feature in AI Suite 3 has its own directory and setup file. Also, when you get to the initial setup screen, it shows the version of each part of AI Suite currently installed and the version of each application about to be installed. I may be mistaken, but I think it allows you to check which portion of AI Suite you want to install.

I've used AI Suite for a long time and always found it helpful, but ever since my last upgrade, I've been having problems with AI Suite left and right. First, the initial install when you have to open task manager and kill axinst.exe so AI Suite will install. Other people have said if you open the properties of every executable file in AI Suite, unblock it, and then set all the executable files to run as admin by all users, then that's another workaround for someone having problems installing it. I've also heard this works if you do that to the compressed file before extracting it. After it's installed and running, I would get errors about AI Suite every time I would boot into Windows. I would get numerous errors because it was looking for a file that wasn't there. It always referred to a sequence of files in Users\"Username"\AppData\Local\Temp\213913LOG.iniis.lost or 202510LOG.iniis.lost, etc

Now, I just found out AI Suite 3 is incompatible with Bitdefender and has to be installed a proper way. With all of these errors, tricks to install it, tricks to remove it (like using the AI Suite 3 "Cleaner") and then CCleaner to clean the registry and all folders remotely resembling Asus, I've decided to not install it yet after my last OS reinstall. Luckily, my OS is on an M.2 PCIe SSD, my program files are on another SSD, and my data files are on a WD Black drive, so having to do a fresh install of Windows to get everything working again hasn't been as big of a problem as usual.

Finally, I'm wondering if anyone can tell me if I could install something like the USB Boost software portion of AI Suite 3 without having to install all of it? Even though I love having this software installed so I can always refer to it if I want to see my temps, fan speeds, voltages, BCLK, CPU multiplier, etc, I've come to the conclusion that it's more trouble than what it's worth. The bad thing is, I just received an external Samsung D3 Station 5TB HDD that hooks up via USB3, and I can tell a big difference when transferring data without the USB Boost activated than I could when it was activated. So, can someone please let me know if I can install just a portion of AI Suite 3, like the USB Booster, or maybe have another solution I can install to increase the transfer rate to this drive? I really appreciate it.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJimmy*
> 
> No, I am not using those two. I use the 8 above it. I have not found a similar problem to mine. I have the KB and mouse dropping out while in Windows. They go out and then come on again. It happens randomly, sometimes several times in a few minutes and other times not for a couple of days. I have tried everything, new drivers, BIOS settings, etc. I wonder if anyone else has this experience in this long thread?


No. The top 8 ports are powered by two ports from the Intel USB controller and then multiplied by two ASMedia 1072 hubs. Problems there are not normal.

Check for devices with compliance problems as Praz notes first.


----------



## PinkSlippers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I have a question about Asus's AI Suite 3 that I'm hoping someone can answer for me without me trying and then having to reinstall my OS for the 4th time because of more errors. Is it possible for someone to do a partial install of AI Suite 3, only install 1 or 2 features instead of the entire thing? Looking at the unzipped content, each feature in AI Suite 3 has its own directory and setup file. Also, when you get to the initial setup screen, it shows the version of each part of AI Suite currently installed and the version of each application about to be installed. I may be mistaken, but I think it allows you to check which portion of AI Suite you want to install.
> 
> I've used AI Suite for a long time and always found it helpful, but ever since my last upgrade, I've been having problems with AI Suite left and right. First, the initial install when you have to open task manager and kill axinst.exe so AI Suite will install. Other people have said if you open the properties of every executable file in AI Suite, unblock it, and then set all the executable files to run as admin by all users, then that's another workaround for someone having problems installing it. I've also heard this works if you do that to the compressed file before extracting it. After it's installed and running, I would get errors about AI Suite every time I would boot into Windows. I would get numerous errors because it was looking for a file that wasn't there. It always referred to a sequence of files in Users\"Username"\AppData\Local\Temp\213913LOG.iniis.lost or 202510LOG.iniis.lost, etc
> 
> Now, I just found out AI Suite 3 is incompatible with Bitdefender and has to be installed a proper way. With all of these errors, tricks to install it, tricks to remove it (like using the AI Suite 3 "Cleaner") and then CCleaner to clean the registry and all folders remotely resembling Asus, I've decided to not install it yet after my last OS reinstall. Luckily, my OS is on an M.2 PCIe SSD, my program files are on another SSD, and my data files are on a WD Black drive, so having to do a fresh install of Windows to get everything working again hasn't been as big of a problem as usual.
> 
> Finally, I'm wondering if anyone can tell me if I could install something like the USB Boost software portion of AI Suite 3 without having to install all of it? Even though I love having this software installed so I can always refer to it if I want to see my temps, fan speeds, voltages, BCLK, CPU multiplier, etc, I've come to the conclusion that it's more trouble than what it's worth. The bad thing is, I just received an external Samsung D3 Station 5TB HDD that hooks up via USB3, and I can tell a big difference when transferring data without the USB Boost activated than I could when it was activated. So, can someone please let me know if I can install just a portion of AI Suite 3, like the USB Booster, or maybe have another solution I can install to increase the transfer rate to this drive? I really appreciate it.


You need to disable that file blocking for downloaded files from the internet. Google on how to do this. Once you do this, you must re-download that ZIP from the ASUS site and then install AI suite.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I have a question about Asus's AI Suite 3 that I'm hoping someone can answer for me without me trying and then having to reinstall my OS for the 4th time because of more errors. Is it possible for someone to do a partial install of AI Suite 3, only install 1 or 2 features instead of the entire thing? Looking at the unzipped content, each feature in AI Suite 3 has its own directory and setup file. Also, when you get to the initial setup screen, it shows the version of each part of AI Suite currently installed and the version of each application about to be installed. I may be mistaken, but I think it allows you to check which portion of AI Suite you want to install.
> 
> I've used AI Suite for a long time and always found it helpful, but ever since my last upgrade, I've been having problems with AI Suite left and right. First, the initial install when you have to open task manager and kill axinst.exe so AI Suite will install. Other people have said if you open the properties of every executable file in AI Suite, unblock it, and then set all the executable files to run as admin by all users, then that's another workaround for someone having problems installing it. I've also heard this works if you do that to the compressed file before extracting it. After it's installed and running, *I would get errors about AI Suite every time I would boot into Windows. I would get numerous errors because it was looking for a file that wasn't there. It always referred to a sequence of files in Users\"Username"\AppData\Local\Temp\213913LOG.iniis.lost or 202510LOG.iniis.lost, etc*
> 
> Now, I just found out AI Suite 3 is incompatible with Bitdefender and has to be installed a proper way. With all of these errors, tricks to install it, tricks to remove it (like using the AI Suite 3 "Cleaner") and then CCleaner to clean the registry and all folders remotely resembling Asus, I've decided to not install it yet after my last OS reinstall. Luckily, my OS is on an M.2 PCIe SSD, my program files are on another SSD, and my data files are on a WD Black drive, so having to do a fresh install of Windows to get everything working again hasn't been as big of a problem as usual.
> 
> Finally, I'm wondering if anyone can tell me if I could install something like the USB Boost software portion of AI Suite 3 without having to install all of it? Even though I love having this software installed so I can always refer to it if I want to see my temps, fan speeds, voltages, BCLK, CPU multiplier, etc, I've come to the conclusion that it's more trouble than what it's worth. The bad thing is, I just received an external Samsung D3 Station 5TB HDD that hooks up via USB3, and I can tell a big difference when transferring data without the USB Boost activated than I could when it was activated. So, can someone please let me know if I can install just a portion of AI Suite 3, like the USB Booster, or maybe have another solution I can install to increase the transfer rate to this drive? I really appreciate it.


Open Task scheduler and expand the task scheduler library. Open Asus and select the " i-setup" task and remove it. On install you can select which portions of AI Suite you wish to install. I've been using it on Windows 8.1 on multiple versions without an issue. so not sure why you're having these difficulties. Sounds like it's being blocked by a 3rd party application or firewall.


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> By the way I am having no issues with the current version and Win10.


Got it. I'll try it when Win10 come to RTM. But still mine sometimes bugs when I reboot my rig, giving 2 errors and denying comp from rebooting. Strange, because my i7 is not severe o/ked, just mildly [email protected], [email protected] by 5way auto tuning


----------



## rolldog

Thank you very much. You're exactly right about the firewall. I read recently that AI Suite 3 is incompatible with Bitdefender, which I started using a few months ago. Now that I think about it, that's when I started having so many problems. I also read that if AI Suite is installed before Bitdefender, most, if not all, of the problems would be corrected. As of right now, I don't have either installed, but I can try what you mentioned. Or, I could create a restore point before installing either one. This way, it would be much easier to correct if I do have problems again.

Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## Silent Scone

No problem


----------



## rolldog

Ok, everything has been running fine for the last day of so. I spent most of my time reinstalling all of the apps that were installed onto the 2 Samsung 850s, setup in RAID0. Only my OS (Windows 7 x64 Ultimate) is installed onto a Samsung XP941 M.2 PCIe SSD. So during times like this, it's easier to do a fresh install since my OS, my apps, and my data are all on different drives.

I've been running everything fine, no problems or errors reinstalling my apps onto the 850s, but tonight, I decided to go ahead and install AI Suite 3. I haven't installed Bitdefender yet, which I was probably going to replace is AI Suite worked fine without it, but after downloading the latest version from Asus's website for the X99 Deluxe, extracting it, and just because I 'm paranoid that the problems will continue, I unblocked all the executable files and changed them where anyone can run them as administrator, even though this should only be necessary if Bitdefender is installed.

After installing AI Suite, it went through everything with no problem, but I remembered that my system would reboot 2-3 times during installation, which didn't happen. After rebooting, my PC gets locked up just before the Windows Logo is supposed to appear. It gets stuck on a black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner. So, I reset using the button on the MB, press delete to go into the BIOS, go to Boot Options and select my Samsung Media Drive, which the BIOS is calling my XP941 M.2 SSD. It them asks if I want to boot to Windows or try to repair it. I select to repair it.

After 4-5 seconds, it's back to the same screen. I then realized that I didn't choose the option with UEFI in front of it. After going through the process again it finally boot into recovery mode. I tried to let it repair itself, that didn't work. I tried selecting a restore point before installing AI Suite, but it didn't work. I went through every single restore point in my system and not any of them will work. It tells me:
Details :
An unspecified error occurred during System Restore. (0x8000ffff)

Now I'm back to square one, where I was 2 days ago starting over with a clean Windows Install, no AI Suite, and no Bitdefender. Everything worked fine until loading AI Suite, without Bitdefender. Now I can't post and boot into Windows to figure out what the deal is, I can't boot off my Windows DVD to apply a repair, I can't boot into Safe Mode, only the BIOS and the Windows recovery, which doesn't work.

I'm considering wiping everything and installing Windows 10, but I normally want to give it some time before installing a new OS, but right now, even if Windows 10 was a giant turd, it would still be better than my current scenario.

And what makes me even more mad is spending the day trying to fix these problems, and never having an opportunity to see what Amazon Prime Day was all about. I guess tomorrow is a new day, I'll have to Stat will a clean install for thec4th time in 30 days, but neither AI Suite or Bitdefender are going on my system.


----------



## Silent Scone

Why didn't you simply try to boot again? Sounds like the boot priority had changed. Not sure why you're having these difficulties but AI Suite sounds like a red herring and there is something else at play here.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

so ever since I added a HOTAS to my X99 deluxe built, I've been having this apparently "too-many-USB-device-plugged-in-windows-refuse-to-boot" problem

I'm using win 7 64 here...

how do I fix this? I've talked on other forums, apparently those with rampage v can simply set the bios to not activating all usb ports until the os loaded, and using the ps/2 for the keyboard in case you need boot related tasks

but the x99 deluxe has no ps/2, so I would be stuck without be able to access my bios if I need it, of course there is clear cmos method, but who want that kind of emergency mechanic?

so is there anything I can do? preferably without changing BIOS?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, everything has been running fine for the last day of so. I spent most of my time reinstalling all of the apps that were installed onto the 2 Samsung 850s, setup in RAID0. Only my OS (Windows 7 x64 Ultimate) is installed onto a Samsung XP941 M.2 PCIe SSD. So during times like this, it's easier to do a fresh install since my OS, my apps, and my data are all on different drives.
> 
> I've been running everything fine, no problems or errors reinstalling my apps onto the 850s, but tonight, I decided to go ahead and install AI Suite 3. I haven't installed Bitdefender yet, which I was probably going to replace is AI Suite worked fine without it, but after downloading the latest version from Asus's website for the X99 Deluxe, extracting it, and just because I 'm paranoid that the problems will continue, I unblocked all the executable files and changed them where anyone can run them as administrator, even though this should only be necessary if Bitdefender is installed.
> 
> After installing AI Suite, it went through everything with no problem, but I remembered that my system would reboot 2-3 times during installation, which didn't happen. After rebooting, my PC gets locked up just before the Windows Logo is supposed to appear. It gets stuck on a black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner. So, I reset using the button on the MB, press delete to go into the BIOS, go to Boot Options and select my Samsung Media Drive, which the BIOS is calling my XP941 M.2 SSD. It them asks if I want to boot to Windows or try to repair it. I select to repair it.
> 
> After 4-5 seconds, it's back to the same screen. I then realized that I didn't choose the option with UEFI in front of it. After going through the process again it finally boot into recovery mode. I tried to let it repair itself, that didn't work. I tried selecting a restore point before installing AI Suite, but it didn't work. I went through every single restore point in my system and not any of them will work. It tells me:
> Details :
> An unspecified error occurred during System Restore. (0x8000ffff)
> 
> Now I'm back to square one, where I was 2 days ago starting over with a clean Windows Install, no AI Suite, and no Bitdefender. Everything worked fine until loading AI Suite, without Bitdefender. Now I can't post and boot into Windows to figure out what the deal is, I can't boot off my Windows DVD to apply a repair, I can't boot into Safe Mode, only the BIOS and the Windows recovery, which doesn't work.
> 
> I'm considering wiping everything and installing Windows 10, but I normally want to give it some time before installing a new OS, but right now, even if Windows 10 was a giant turd, it would still be better than my current scenario.
> 
> And what makes me even more mad is spending the day trying to fix these problems, and never having an opportunity to see what Amazon Prime Day was all about. I guess tomorrow is a new day, I'll have to Stat will a clean install for thec4th time in 30 days, but neither AI Suite or Bitdefender are going on my system.


let me ask a question. when you are setting up your M.2 and raid0 with OS on one and Programs on the other, are you doing this using Sysprep Audit mode for the install, or just pointing the program files to the other drive (then creating the necessary links in DOS for the appdata and other accessed locations)?
If not, go to sevenforums and look up Kari's tutorial on using SysprepAudit.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Folks just for the record if anyone else experience something similar with the xp941. The fill up drive from one minute to the other was due to a registry problem. A cleaning on the registry instantly returned the drive space to where it should be.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Folks just for the record if anyone else experience something similar with the xp941. The fill up drive from one minute to the other was due to a registry problem. A cleaning on the registry instantly returned the drive space to where it should be.


what was the offending registry entry?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what was the offending registry entry?


a bunch of file/path references. Used registry recycler to check and bingo...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> a bunch of file/path references. Used registry recycler to check and bingo...


ah... good to know.


----------



## rolldog

No, I haven't used SysPrepAudit, or even knew it existed. I haven't read the entire article, but it sounds like it's used to relocate everything, including the user profile, to a separate drive than the OS. I just simply installed Win 7 on my XP941 in UEFI mode using a flash drive, and once it was setup, I went into the properties of my user files (My Documents, My Pictures, My Music, My Videos, etc.) and relocated them to another drive, which is a WD Black 4TB drive which holds all of my data. On that drive, it basically has a User Directory, then my username, then all the folders that are usually included in the Library.

Now, when I would install something like Steam and any games I have, Microsoft Office, Adobe apps, Cyberlink Apps, when installing them, I would only change the location of where the application is installed, which are a pair of Samsung 850s in RAID0 (my D drive). On this drive, the directories are Program Files and Program Files (x86) and inside of each are my applications. My User Profile is still kept on the XP941, my C drive, and I have some apps installed on it too but they're mostly system files and drivers. When I install a driver, of course it installs directly to my C drive without giving an option to install it elsewhere. Any other application I install is automatically directed to D:\Program Files.

I set everything up this way so I can keep the majority of my application on a separate drive from my OS, so if I have any problems with my OS that would require a clean install, none of my other files would be messed up. If I did do a clean install of my OS, any application that I kept on my D drive would still need to be reinstalled, actually an installation repair, reassociating the application with Windows and adding it to my start menu.

I don't know what my problem is with AI Suite. I've been using it for years with no problems. Only over the last month or 2 have I started having these problems, but come to find out I think it has to do with Bitdefender. Those 2 apps don't work well together.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> No, I haven't used SysPrepAudit, or even knew it existed. I haven't read the entire article, but it sounds like it's used to relocate everything, including the user profile, to a separate drive than the OS. I just simply installed Win 7 on my XP941 in UEFI mode using a flash drive, and once it was setup, I went into the properties of my user files (My Documents, My Pictures, My Music, My Videos, etc.) and relocated them to another drive, which is a WD Black 4TB drive which holds all of my data. On that drive, it basically has a User Directory, then my username, then all the folders that are usually included in the Library.
> 
> Now, when I would install something like Steam and any games I have, Microsoft Office, Adobe apps, Cyberlink Apps, when installing them, I would only change the location of where the application is installed, which are a pair of Samsung 850s in RAID0 (my D drive). On this drive, the directories are Program Files and Program Files (x86) and inside of each are my applications. My User Profile is still kept on the XP941, my C drive, and I have some apps installed on it too but they're mostly system files and drivers. When I install a driver, of course it installs directly to my C drive without giving an option to install it elsewhere. Any other application I install is automatically directed to D:\Program Files.
> 
> I set everything up this way so I can keep the majority of my application on a separate drive from my OS, so if I have any problems with my OS that would require a clean install, none of my other files would be messed up. If I did do a clean install of my OS, any application that I kept on my D drive would still need to be reinstalled, actually an installation repair, reassociating the application with Windows and adding it to my start menu.
> 
> I don't know what my problem is with AI Suite. I've been using it for years with no problems. Only over the last month or 2 have I started having these problems, but come to find out I think it has to do with Bitdefender. Those 2 apps don't work well together.


Using the "Location" function in folder/library properties is fine. You said tyou had installed apps on the Raid0 which is not the C drive (os drive)?
_Ok, everything has been running fine for the last day of so. I spent most of my time reinstalling all of the apps that were installed onto the 2 Samsung 850s, setup in RAID0. Only my OS (Windows 7 x64 Ultimate) is installed onto a Samsung XP941 M.2 PCIe SSD_

That will create issues with app temp files and paths. Search sevenforums for more detailed info. But, if you did what you said - it's not right and will cause issues over time UNLESS you use dos and the makelink command.


----------



## RmZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I set everything up this way so I can keep the majority of my application on a separate drive from my OS, so if I have any problems with my OS that would require a clean install, none of my other files would be messed up. If I did do a clean install of my OS, any application that I kept on my D drive would still need to be reinstalled, actually an installation repair, reassociating the application with Windows and adding it to my start menu.
> 
> I don't know what my problem is with AI Suite. I've been using it for years with no problems. Only over the last month or 2 have I started having these problems, but come to find out I think it has to do with Bitdefender. Those 2 apps don't work well together.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Using the "Location" function in folder/library properties is fine. You said tyou had installed apps on the Raid0 which is not the C drive (os drive)?
> _Ok, everything has been running fine for the last day of so. I spent most of my time reinstalling all of the apps that were installed onto the 2 Samsung 850s, setup in RAID0. Only my OS (Windows 7 x64 Ultimate) is installed onto a Samsung XP941 M.2 PCIe SSD_
> 
> *That will create issues with app temp files and paths. Search sevenforums for more detailed info. But, if you did what you said - it's not right and will cause issues over time UNLESS you use dos and the makelink command*.


^^^This! x1000

@rolldog Just curious what bios is your mobo on? The reason I ask is because recently I updated AI suite 3 and a few weeks later I updated my bios from 1004 to 1702. So just a quick recap: I had been on bios 1004 since last December, I ran AI suite3 and got max OC of 4.5GHz and dropped it down to 4.2 for daily use. That's what I had been running since December up until like a month or so ago I updated AI suite and didn't bother running it again since I had no problems with my 4.2GHz OC. A few we weeks later I updated the bios to 1702. So that's the quick recap.

Now when I flashed to the new bios, I reset everything tto defualts and tried to run AI suite again. Well it was a no go, AISuite didn't run and my pc just restarted. I just left it at that and had been runing stock on bios 1702 since then. If you read my post here http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/8210#post_24169404 you can see that I have not had any issues with AISuit at all other than the AISuit refusing to run after I updated the suite and updated the bios. I must admit I don't know if the issue AISuite was because I updated the app ( I didn't run it right after I updated it) or if the issue was updating to bios 1702 which is when I ran AISuite and have issues with it, or if it's a combination of both.

Here is what I have done. I went in to task scheduler removed everything pertaining to AISuite and then I uninstalled AISuite3 with revo uninstaller, rebooted PC. I then downloaded the latest version of AISuite 3 and during the install my pc rebooted on it's own, I restarted and again it restarted on its own during the windows animation screen, I then restarted PC in safe mode and thankfully got into windows. Once there I did not see AISuite 3 in add/remove programs in control panel, nor was it showing up in revo uninstaller. So I went into "program files(x86)" and saw there was a few folders, it looked like not everything to installed from the suite prior to it rebooting. I then rebooted again and once again windows rebooted on its own at the windows animation screen so I had to reboot PC into safe mode once again and deleted the whole ASUS folder there manually. I then restarted and what do you know? Windows restarted fine, no reboot. I then checked for problems in the registry with CCleaner and had a few ASuite entries cleaned them up and rebooted.

I popped in Asus driver/app disc that cam with mobo(x99-a) and installed AISuite from there and it installed fine, no reboots during install, however once I restarted I noticed that AISuite wasn't loading normally with windows anymore and when I started it manually the 5way optimization button was grayed out. Currently after a few reboots the 5way optimization button is back and I can click it, but I haven't run it yet as I wanted to try out Jpmboy's settings he posted here http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/8200#post_24165598 first.

Sorry for long post but yea I am also having issues with AISuite so I hear ya @rolldog. Anyone else know what's going on with the AI issues? or is anyone else having issues with the new AISuite? For me it seems so, having it reboot on install and the "hangs/reboots" at the windows animation screen on restart. Anyhow hope it gets resolved soon. I realize this is OCN and OC's should be done manually. I kinda do like the option it provides. Thanks guys!


----------



## Jpmboy

As you know, using 5-way optimization is fine, but you can do much better OCing the rig yourself. It's really quite straight forward and will not take long to get a good solid 24/7 OC whether you want to spin it up to a high OC or run one that is robust and good for the long haul.







"Auto Volt" are two four letter words. should be **** **** here at OCN.


----------



## djgar

^^^ Jpmboy said it exactly!


----------



## RmZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> As you know, using 5-way optimization is fine, but you can do much better OCing the rig yourself. It's really quite straight forward and will not take long to get a good solid 24/7 OC whether you want to spin it up to a high OC or run one that is robust and good for the long haul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Auto Volt" are two four letter words. should be **** **** here at OCN.


Yea totally agree with you here, but coming from a i7 920/x58 setup and jumping on x99 was a huge upgrade for me! Yep, I had no reason to upgrade, that pc had served me well up untill last year. As you can imagine jumping from x58 to x99 in terms of OC'n was/is a daunting task, so many options/settings to choose and many of which can be detrimental to system stability if they aren't applied correctly. I have so much to learn and have read this whole thread. So back in December of last year AISuite was the way to go for me I got a quick and stable OC. I hadn't really bothered trying manually as I didn't have have the time needed manually go through stress testing needed to verify manual OC's. Having said that, with AISuite's OC's I didn't have a single random reboot/crash and this was with heavy rendering in After Effects/Premier. Now I have a bit more time and want to really take the time to learn x99's platform thoroughly. I have really learned quite a bit just from reading, but do want to learn a bit more in depth as to what a particular setting does and how it affects/contributes to system stability in general. Thanks again.


----------



## jdallara

Is there any danger in powering on a motherboard with out the processor being installed. I know it won't pass POST or anything else. I won't have the processor for a while, but I'd like to power up the motherboard and memory and let it soak for a while to burn in.

Thanks,

Jon.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> Is there any danger in powering on a motherboard with out the processor being installed. I know it won't pass POST or anything else. I won't have the processor for a while, but I'd like to power up the motherboard and memory and let it soak for a while to burn in.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jon.


Hello

It will not hurt anything but also will not accomplish anything.


----------



## Jpmboy

OT: so what's with the ASUS 980Ti Strix only available in the UK????


----------



## jdallara

Thanks, that's what I thought. Just powering it on will weed out infant mortality and DOA parts. Also I can check out the chassis functions and test the water cooling loop with out exposing a $400 processor to danger (just the $400 MB









Thanks,

Jon.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> Thanks, that's what I thought. Just powering it on will weed out infant mortality and DOA parts. Also I can check out the chassis functions and test the water cooling loop with out exposing a $400 processor to danger (just the $400 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jon.


As Praz has said, you won't get anything meaningful out of powering on a motherboard lesser a processor. Until you install it you won't be able to gauge anything. You can leak test with any PSU 'tester' or a paper clip.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As Praz has said, you won't get anything meaningful out of powering on a motherboard lesser a processor. Until you install it you won't be able to gauge anything. You can leak test with any PSU 'tester' or a paper clip.


lol - you can update the bios.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - you can update the bios.


Hello

Can also watch some of the onboard LEDs light up.


----------



## moorhen2

At least he wont get bd,b7 or bf codes, lol


----------



## flechetta

Hi,

New to this forum,
Just upgraded my build to x99 saberthooth, booted up fine to bios. Will test it soon.

But I see alot of complaints here that kinda throws me off. Main thing is Voltage spikes on saberthooth killing cpus.

At this point planing not to OC just because of these complaints.
What is the offical response from asus?
It's too many cases to ignore at this point.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RmZz*
> 
> ^^^This! x1000
> 
> @rolldog Just curious what bios is your mobo on? The reason I ask is because recently I updated AI suite 3 and a few weeks later I updated my bios from 1004 to 1702. So just a quick recap: I had been on bios 1004 since last December, I ran AI suite3 and got max OC of 4.5GHz and dropped it down to 4.2 for daily use. That's what I had been running since December up until like a month or so ago I updated AI suite and didn't bother running it again since I had no problems with my 4.2GHz OC. A few we weeks later I updated the bios to 1702. So that's the quick recap.
> 
> Now when I flashed to the new bios, I reset everything tto defualts and tried to run AI suite again. Well it was a no go, AISuite didn't run and my pc just restarted. I just left it at that and had been runing stock on bios 1702 since then. If you read my post here http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/8210#post_24169404 you can see that I have not had any issues with AISuit at all other than the AISuit refusing to run after I updated the suite and updated the bios. I must admit I don't know if the issue AISuite was because I updated the app ( I didn't run it right after I updated it) or if the issue was updating to bios 1702 which is when I ran AISuite and have issues with it, or if it's a combination of both.
> 
> Here is what I have done. I went in to task scheduler removed everything pertaining to AISuite and then I uninstalled AISuite3 with revo uninstaller, rebooted PC. I then downloaded the latest version of AISuite 3 and during the install my pc rebooted on it's own, I restarted and again it restarted on its own during the windows animation screen, I then restarted PC in safe mode and thankfully got into windows. Once there I did not see AISuite 3 in add/remove programs in control panel, nor was it showing up in revo uninstaller. So I went into "program files(x86)" and saw there was a few folders, it looked like not everything to installed from the suite prior to it rebooting. I then rebooted again and once again windows rebooted on its own at the windows animation screen so I had to reboot PC into safe mode once again and deleted the whole ASUS folder there manually. I then restarted and what do you know? Windows restarted fine, no reboot. I then checked for problems in the registry with CCleaner and had a few ASuite entries cleaned them up and rebooted.
> 
> I popped in Asus driver/app disc that cam with mobo(x99-a) and installed AISuite from there and it installed fine, no reboots during install, however once I restarted I noticed that AISuite wasn't loading normally with windows anymore and when I started it manually the 5way optimization button was grayed out. Currently after a few reboots the 5way optimization button is back and I can click it, but I haven't run it yet as I wanted to try out Jpmboy's settings he posted here http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/8200#post_24165598 first.
> 
> Sorry for long post but yea I am also having issues with AISuite so I hear ya @rolldog. Anyone else know what's going on with the AI issues? or is anyone else having issues with the new AISuite? For me it seems so, having it reboot on install and the "hangs/reboots" at the windows animation screen on restart. Anyhow hope it gets resolved soon. I realize this is OCN and OC's should be done manually. I kinda do like the option it provides. Thanks guys!


Yes! All of these problems started after I updated the BIOS to the latest, which I believe is 1801? I was having the same problems you just mentioned, and now, I wiped my XP941 to do a fresh install of Windows, and I can't get my PC to even recognize my XP941. I went through the exact same process I did initially, unplugging all my SATA devices, booting from a USB in UEFI mode, put the latest Intel drivers on a flash drive, etc, and no matter what I do, Windows won't recognize it anymore when it boots into Windows install. I even went into DISKPART, and it shows the XP941 active as a GPT drive. I cleaned it completely via DISKPART and then tried installing Windows. I tried creating a GPT partition, I tried setting up a new volume, I tried installing Windows after assigning it as C drive. I tried everything possible, even reseting the BIOS to default and changing the controller to RAID, tried changing it to ACHI, I made sure my flash drive was always set to boot under UEFI, tried it in the M.2 port, tried with it installed using the M.2 PCIe Hyper Drive card, under every single possible scenario Windows will not recognize it in Windows. It's always recognized in DOS using DISKPART as drive 0. No matter how I set the drive under DISKPART, Windows would never recognize it, whether I loaded the drivers during the Windows install or not.

When I updated to the 1701 BIOS, I started to have a few problems here and there, but one thing I noticed in the BIOS is that the drive wasn't labeled UEFI anymore. There has to be some issues with the new BIOS. Everything has been working perfectly ever since I built my system. After updating to 1701,I started to have issues here and there, and after 1801 (or whatever the latest BIOS is for the X99 Deluxe) it's all gone to hell. I bet Asus might be making changes to the new BIOS which creates incompatibilities using an OEM M.2 drive because they've added NVMe functionality. I think as long as you have everything setup and update to 1701,it'll continue running, you just might experience some problems using AI Suite 3 and an M.2 boot drive. However, if you try setting everything up under the new BIOS, it's not going to work like it used to.

I could go on and on about all the details and all the different settings I tried to load AI Suite when my PC was running (the 5 way optimization wasn't even showing as an option). I've taken up too much space with this post. Sorry.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flechetta*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> New to this forum,
> Just upgraded my build to x99 saberthooth, booted up fine to bios. Will test it soon.
> 
> But I see alot of complaints here that kinda throws me off. Main thing is Voltage spikes on saberthooth killing cpus.
> 
> At this point planing not to OC just because of these complaints.
> What is the offical response from asus?
> It's too many cases to ignore at this point.


I doubt ASUS have reproduced this fault. Where are these too many cases you speak of?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flechetta*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> New to this forum,
> Just upgraded my build to x99 saberthooth, booted up fine to bios. Will test it soon.
> 
> But I see alot of complaints here that kinda throws me off. Main thing is Voltage spikes on saberthooth killing cpus.
> 
> At this point planing not to OC just because of these complaints.
> What is the offical response from asus?
> It's too many cases to ignore at this point.


Its not just the saberkitty, its any of the ASUS x99 boards. I cannot in good faith suggest an ASUS board for x99 at this point. Yes, they are killing CPUs with huge spikes of 1.9V on the core. No, we have not seen any word yet from ASUS. And for anybody reading this and wanting more info: THIS is what we are talking about


----------



## flechetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I doubt ASUS have reproduced this fault. Where are these too many cases you speak of?


Official owners of x99 mentioned 3 similar cases, and some cases people report a voltage spike but thier mobo did not fail.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! All of these problems started after I updated the BIOS to the latest, which I believe is 1801? I was having the same problems you just mentioned, and now, I wiped my XP941 to do a fresh install of Windows, and I can't get my PC to even recognize my XP941. I went through the exact same process I did initially, unplugging all my SATA devices, booting from a USB in UEFI mode, put the latest Intel drivers on a flash drive, etc, and no matter what I do, Windows won't recognize it anymore when it boots into Windows install. I even went into DISKPART, and it shows the XP941 active as a GPT drive. I cleaned it completely via DISKPART and then tried installing Windows. I tried creating a GPT partition, I tried setting up a new volume, I tried installing Windows after assigning it as C drive. I tried everything possible, even reseting the BIOS to default and changing the controller to RAID, tried changing it to ACHI, I made sure my flash drive was always set to boot under UEFI, tried it in the M.2 port, tried with it installed using the M.2 PCIe Hyper Drive card, under every single possible scenario Windows will not recognize it in Windows. It's always recognized in DOS using DISKPART as drive 0. No matter how I set the drive under DISKPART, Windows would never recognize it, whether I loaded the drivers during the Windows install or not.
> 
> When I updated to the 1701 BIOS, I started to have a few problems here and there, but one thing I noticed in the BIOS is that the drive wasn't labeled UEFI anymore. There has to be some issues with the new BIOS. Everything has been working perfectly ever since I built my system. After updating to 1701,I started to have issues here and there, and after 1801 (or whatever the latest BIOS is for the X99 Deluxe) it's all gone to hell. I bet Asus might be making changes to the new BIOS which creates incompatibilities using an OEM M.2 drive because they've added NVMe functionality. I think as long as you have everything setup and update to 1701,it'll continue running, you just might experience some problems using AI Suite 3 and an M.2 boot drive. However, if you try setting everything up under the new BIOS, it's not going to work like it used to.
> 
> I could go on and on about all the details and all the different settings I tried to load AI Suite when my PC was running (the 5 way optimization wasn't even showing as an option). I've taken up too much space with this post. Sorry.


Two things that you could try that seemed fix a similar issue that I had with my PCIe drive is on the Boot menu in your UEFI/BIOS, in the CSM area make sure that you have "Boot Device Control" set to UEFI only and "Boot from PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices" set to UEFI driver first. Just a thought for something to try out if you haven't already...


----------



## flechetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its not just the saberkitty, its any of the ASUS x99 boards. I cannot in good faith suggest an ASUS board for x99 at this point. Yes, they are killing CPUs with huge spikes of 1.9V on the core. No, we have not seen any word yet from ASUS. And for anybody reading this and wanting more info: THIS is what we are talking about


Yes this is what im refering to.
What throws me even more off that things like that are going on for awhile without anyone actually looking into the matter.

So called tech reviewers like linus tech rips, tech of yesterday, and jayznotevenacent, are praising those mobos.

No investgative media exsist. Beside legitreview maby.

Expecting offical word or just going to return the mobo.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flechetta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its not just the saberkitty, its any of the ASUS x99 boards. I cannot in good faith suggest an ASUS board for x99 at this point. Yes, they are killing CPUs with huge spikes of 1.9V on the core. No, we have not seen any word yet from ASUS. And for anybody reading this and wanting more info: THIS is what we are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this is what im refering to.
> What throws me even more off that things like that are going on for awhile without anyone actually looking into the matter.
> 
> So called tech reviewers like linus tech rips, tech of yesterday, and jayznotevenacent, are praising those mobos.
> 
> No investgative media exsist. Beside legitreview maby.
> 
> Expecting offical word or just going to return the mobo.
Click to expand...

I pinged Raja in that thread ( I see he is currently viewing too), and have not seen a response yet. I was the lucky soul who saw the message, but still has a live CPU. I chalked it up to a reading error at the time, but obviously I was wrong.


----------



## HC1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am having problem overclocking my rig,
> 
> I have a X99 Deluxe USB 3.1 with the latest BIOS (1801).
> My set up is i7-5930K
> 8GB G.Skill 3000MHz
> 1000 Supernova G2
> 2 X GTX 970s
> Windows 10 10130 build.
> 
> If I set up my XMP profile in BIOS, I can get my core to be 37 x 125 = 4625Mhz, but the auto voltage setting always locks at 1.302v even if I am not doing anything. I am wondering if there is a way to change that so my voltage drops to sub 1V when idle. If I change my voltage settings in BIOS to be "adaptive" or "offset" at that clock speed, it will never boot and gives me error code 93, 94, 95, 96, bd, or b2.
> Also, I tested on my friend's rig with the X99M from Asrock and it can go to the same clock speed at around 1.20v
> 
> If I use the AI Suite in Windows and do an auto TPU run, my memory somehow only goes to 2400Mhz and the BLK is always at 100Mhz.


After about 8hrs of playing around with different settings, I was able to get stable 4.5Ghz at 1.3v; the problem I had was if I hard-set my voltage settings to adaptive with auto voltage offset, when I run AIDA64, the voltage will go up to 1.45v~1.5v. I had to manually set the voltage limit to 1.3v, anything below the system will not boot. Still, I was able to achieve 4.6gb at 1.28v on my friend's X99M, so I am not too happy about this.

ANOTHER problem I have is that my audio has loud sizzling/grounding/electronic interference sounds on the front IO port and the back port. Does anybody else experience this? I thought ASUS had good audio components on their Deluxe board.

I am getting really upset about my X99 Deluxe...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its not just the saberkitty, its any of the ASUS x99 boards. I cannot in good faith suggest an ASUS board for x99 at this point. Yes, they are killing CPUs with huge spikes of 1.9V on the core. No, we have not seen any word yet from ASUS. And for anybody reading this and wanting more info: THIS is what we are talking about


I've put my rampage 5 thru all sorts of (pilot-induced) crazy crashes - all just water cooled scenarios - to the point where windows 8.1 even forgot it name. Not "it wouldn't boot" - it forgot it is windows and couldn't Id itself. Hundreds of "red-button" restarts I'm embarrassed to admit. Never had a single issue with the board. The R5E , like the RIVE and R4BE are very solid.
e-threads tend to distill problems from the field at large, so IMO three or whatever few failures in consumer hands (and I'm a consumer) out of thousands and thousands of boards is... just that. Have perspective.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its not just the saberkitty, its any of the ASUS x99 boards. I cannot in good faith suggest an ASUS board for x99 at this point. Yes, they are killing CPUs with huge spikes of 1.9V on the core. No, we have not seen any word yet from ASUS. And for anybody reading this and wanting more info: THIS is what we are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> I've put my rampage 5 thru all sorts of (pilot-induced) crazy crashes - all just water cooled scenarios - to the point where windows 8.1 even forgot it name. Not "it wouldn't boot" - it forgot it is windows and couldn't Id itself. Hundreds of "red-button" restarts I'm embarrassed to admit. Never had a single issue with the board. The R5E , like the RIVE and R4BE are very solid.
> e-threads tend to distill problems from the field at large, so IMO three or whatever few failures in consumer hands (and I'm a consumer) out of thousands and thousands of boards is... just that.
Click to expand...

No no...that is just three on _that_ thread with confirmed dead CPU from the same ASUS specific bug...there are more scattered about on this forum, even in this thread, and on other forums, and even more that never made it to e-thread. Is it a small % ? Yes, But that doesn't mean that we should be ignored, or that there is not a bug that needs to be addressed. I dont think it speaks poorly of ASUS products, everybody has bugs...its how they get handled that is important.

To be clear: We are not talking about user error from bad overclocking practices, so your story about your crazy crashes and how well the board has held up is irrelevant. ASUS has made an excellent round of boards this time around (best bios, first out with OC socket, awesome boards







)...we just want this bug addressed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Have perspective.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I just bought the Intel Tuning Plan and will eat the cost of a new MoBo if my 5960X gets full VCCIN applied to it at boot. It doesn't inspire confidence, but I think the official Asus response tells you everything you need to know ;-)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I doubt ASUS have reproduced this fault. Where are these too many cases you speak of?


I tracked some down in this post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It appears to happen now and then.
> 
> Six reports of the problem in this thread, two here, one here with another just down the thread.
> 
> I realize that for every reported instance of this happening, there are probably hundreds of systems that are not having this issue, but it's unnerving when tossing about $1K chips. I have a RVE and 5960X that I am afraid to even assemble. I'll get the Intel $35 insurance and give it a whirl one of these days, I guess.


This is in addition to 66racer's instance that I was replying to.

Since then, I've seen at least one other:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?71384-I-think-my-Rampage-V-Extreme-board-has-killed-my-Intel-i7-5960X-CPU

As I and others have mentioned, a few cases out of hundreds of boards in operation is no big deal - unless you are one of the few.


----------



## RyuConnor

To speak nothing of a potential voltage delivery issue, the X99 Deluxe continues to have just basic operation problems with the components of the board.

Still haven't fixed the ASMedia 1042A controller quirks
Still haven't fixed the UEFI Q-Fan Tuning ignoring the Fan Extension Card
Still haven't fixed the Fast Boot USB Disable breaking the EHCI USB 2 controller (a feature that properly worked on X79)
Managed to have working and then subsequently break in later BIOS releases the Last BIOS time on the Startup tab of Task Manager.


----------



## rolldog

Yes, I tried all of those, but nothing would recognize the XP941. I decided to hook up all my other SATA drives (I had them all unplugged when I was trying to do a clean install of Windows), and just for the hell of it, I set my BIOS back to default settings, reboot my system using my flash drive and guess what, it then recognized my XP941.

I've been loading my basic drivers because I have to access some info for a meeting I have tomorrow, but as soon as I have some time, I'll go back into my BIOS and see what settings finally worked. I tried so many different things, I don't know exactly what got it working. It's unfortunate though because tomorrow my Intel 750 PCIe SSD will be arriving, and I'm going to use this as my new boot drive.

I need more info about everyone's i7-5960X frying, because I'd like to avoid that. Do you know what the common denominator was for their CPUs to burn up? We're they all using a specific BIOS or anything?

I've read a lot of good info about these Intel 750 NVMe drives, and now that the Asus BIOS supports NVMe drives, I'm curious to see how it works. I bought new memory a week ago, 32GB, now this Intel 750 SSD, the only thing left is to upgrade my GPUs and buy 2 980 Tis to run SLI, and of course 2 more 4K monitors so I can keep my current 4K and ditch the 27" IPS 2560x1440 & my 27" 1920x1080 so everything matches.

I'm exhausted and tired of working on this, so I'll update you tomorrow on what settings finally worked, but it wasn't the same as they were when I initially bought the XP941. I'm so glad forums like this exist!


----------



## Aelius

Hi, I have a Rampage V Extreme and I want to use the *SpeedFan* program to change my *case* fan speed based on my *GPU* *temps*. However, right now my case fans are controlled in the BIOS and their speeds are based on CPU temps. How do I make sure that any SpeedFan temperature curves I set are obeyed and not the BIOS fan curves?

Also, I'm trying to figure out what some of the fan & temp readings are. SpeedFan reports the following fans:


Sys Fan
Aux Fan
Aux1 Fan
Aux2 Fan
Aux3 Fan

But the RVE manual & BIOS refer only to CHA_Fan[1/2/3][A/B]. Which correspond to which of the fans above?

Finally, there are AUXTIN[0/1/2/3] temperature sensors, with the chip listed as "Nuvoton NCT6791D". Some of them are obviously not used, such as AUXTIN1 which has a temperature reading of 104C. But others, such as AUXTIN2, have a reasonable temperature reading of 34. Are any of these sensors active, and if so what do they correspond to?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> No no...that is just three on _that_ thread with confirmed dead CPU from the same ASUS specific bug...there are more scattered about on this forum, even in this thread, and on other forums, and even more that never made it to e-thread. Is it a small % ? Yes, But that doesn't mean that we should be ignored, or that there is not a bug that needs to be addressed. I dont think it speaks poorly of ASUS products, everybody has bugs...its how they get handled that is important.
> 
> To be clear: We are not talking about user error from bad overclocking practices, so your story about your crazy crashes and how well the board has held up is irrelevant. ASUS has made an excellent round of boards this time around (best bios, first out with OC socket, awesome boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...we just want this bug addressed.


I disagree that my or anyone's experience with the board, while knowingly pushing it, is irrelevant to what are claimed to be "innocent, hands-off" spontaneous loss of voltage control. Most of the examples cited seem to occur after a crash following a medium-to-high load (like a stress test) - which is exactly what I described and you claimed irrelevant. The hard crashes I described are exactly the same scenario. If the spontaneous overvoltage event occurred at anything but box stock settings... to use your perspective (







) We are talking about user error from bad overclocking practices. For those users where the event DID occur at box stock settings, then I'm with ya.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I disagree that my or anyone's experience with the board, while knowingly pushing it, is irrelevant to what are claimed to be "innocent, hands-off" spontaneous loss of voltage control. Most of the examples cited seem to occur after a crash following a medium-to-high load (like a stress test) - which is exactly what I described and you claimed irrelevant. The hard crashes I described are exactly the same scenario. If the spontaneous overvoltage event occurred at anything but box stock settings... to use your perspective (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) We are talking about user error from bad overclocking practices. For those users where the event DID occur at box stock settings, then I'm with ya.


Your board is a perfect example of what a good board should do, so your experience here is still irrelevant. You dont suffer from the issue (yet?).

I did not hard crash before seeing the overvoltage splash screen. I was rebooting after installing windows updates. I was on 4.2 with 1.2. There is a switch for "extended voltage ranges" which is not, nor has it ever been on. 1.8 on the core should not be possible without that switch being in the on position. It is not the end users frying their CPUs with bad overclocking practices, it is boards not adhering to user input.

There are enough people with dead CPUs that a response from ASUS is warranted.


----------



## Jpmboy

Probably the best recourse is to RMA the hardware - no? Doubtful a soft fix can really address what you experienced.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> As you know, using 5-way optimization is fine, but you can do much better OCing the rig yourself. It's really quite straight forward and will not take long to get a good solid 24/7 OC whether you want to spin it up to a high OC or run one that is robust and good for the long haul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Auto Volt" are two four letter words. should be **** **** here at OCN.


Agreed. I don't use AI Suite to OC my system, I use it so I can see what settings I'm using, particularly the voltages, the multiplier, and my strap, but what I like to use is the USB Boost function. I did use the USB fast charging option, but ever since I bought my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge, which came with an accelerated charger, I don't have much use for that anymore. The fans I just keep on Full Speed all the time. My system normally would run with a 125 strap, 35 multiplier, which gets my i7-5960X at about 4.4GHz, at 1.35V. BCLK runs at 127.5. Well, those were my settings when I was running my memory at 3000MHz, but I just bought new memory, 32GB of HyperX 2400MHz which has CL12 latency. I haven't had much time to tweak my system with my new memory because of these problems with AI Suite and Bitdefender, which is when all my problems started.

My Intel 750 NVMe drive just showed up so as soon as I wake up some, I'm going to put that baby in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am having problem overclocking my rig,
> 
> I have a X99 Deluxe USB 3.1 with the latest BIOS (1801).
> My set up is i7-5930K
> 8GB G.Skill 3000MHz
> 1000 Supernova G2
> 2 X GTX 970s
> Windows 10 10130 build.
> 
> If I set up my XMP profile in BIOS, I can get my core to be 37 x 125 = 4625Mhz, but the auto voltage setting always locks at 1.302v even if I am not doing anything. I am wondering if there is a way to change that so my voltage drops to sub 1V when idle. If I change my voltage settings in BIOS to be "adaptive" or "offset" at that clock speed, it will never boot and gives me error code 93, 94, 95, 96, bd, or b2.
> Also, I tested on my friend's rig with the X99M from Asrock and it can go to the same clock speed at around 1.20v
> 
> If I use the AI Suite in Windows and do an auto TPU run, my memory somehow only goes to 2400Mhz and the BLK is always at 100Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> After about 8hrs of playing around with different settings, I was able to get stable 4.5Ghz at 1.3v; the problem I had was if I hard-set my voltage settings to adaptive with auto voltage offset, when I run AIDA64, the voltage will go up to 1.45v~1.5v. I had to manually set the voltage limit to 1.3v, anything below the system will not boot. Still, I was able to achieve 4.6gb at 1.28v on my friend's X99M, so I am not too happy about this.
> 
> ANOTHER problem I have is that my audio has loud sizzling/grounding/electronic interference sounds on the front IO port and the back port. Does anybody else experience this? I thought ASUS had good audio components on their Deluxe board.
> 
> I am getting really upset about my X99 Deluxe...
Click to expand...

Enable Intel SpeedStep in the BIOS and enable EPU. You can access Intel SpeedStep from the AI Tweaker menu then Internal CPU Power Mgmt. It'll automatically adjust your processor voltage and core frequency automatically, depending on if your system is idle or if you're using it. Unfortunately, running a 125 strap with that multiplier, I don't think your voltage can go much lower. You can enable it in 2 different places in your BIOS.

Regarding the interference, try setting CPU Spread Spectrum to Auto or Enable. Disabling it helps when overclocking BCLK, but enabling it reduces the EMI, or the electromagnetic disturbance generated by the BCLK. I've never had that problem, but it wouldn't hurt to see if it fixes your problem.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Probably the best recourse is to RMA the hardware - no? Doubtful a soft fix can really address what you experienced.


If they can fix the bug that fried a VRM over at legit reviews with a BIOS update...then why not this? I dont have a bug that I can reproduce, or a dead board, so RMA is an exercise in futility. I would however, happily send my board, CPU, and PSU in together (since I probably have the only alive one that has experienced the bug) if they were interested in testing it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aelius*
> 
> Hi, I have a Rampage V Extreme and I want to use the *SpeedFan* program to change my *case* fan speed based on my *GPU* *temps*. However, right now my case fans are controlled in the BIOS and their speeds are based on CPU temps. How do I make sure that any SpeedFan temperature curves I set are obeyed and _not_ the BIOS fan curves?
> 
> Also, I'm trying to figure out what some of the fan & temp readings are. SpeedFan reports the following fans:
> 
> Sys Fan
> Aux Fan
> Aux1 Fan
> Aux2 Fan
> Aux3 Fan
> But the RVE manual & BIOS refer only to CHA_Fan[1/2/3][A/B]. Which correspond to which of the fans above?
> 
> Finally, there are AUXTIN[0/1/2/3] temperature sensors, with the chip listed as "Nuvoton NCT6791D". Some of them are obviously not used, such as AUXTIN1 which has a temperature reading of 104C. But others, such as AUXTIN2, have a reasonable temperature reading of 34. Are any of these sensors active, and if so what do they correspond to?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hello

Connect a fan one at a time to each fan header and note which header coorsponds to each entry.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Agreed. I don't use AI Suite to OC my system, I use it so *I can see what settings I'm using*, particularly the voltages, the multiplier, and my strap, but what I like to use is the USB Boost function. I did use the USB fast charging option, but ever since I bought my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge, which came with an accelerated charger, I don't have much use for that anymore. The fans I just keep on Full Speed all the time. My system normally would run with a 125 strap, 35 multiplier, which gets my i7-5960X at about 4.4GHz, at 1.35V. BCLK runs at 127.5. Well, those were my settings when I was running my memory at 3000MHz, but I just bought new memory, 32GB of HyperX 2400MHz which has CL12 latency. I haven't had much time to tweak my system with my new memory because of these problems with AI Suite and Bitdefender, which is when all my problems started.
> 
> My Intel 750 NVMe drive just showed up so as soon as I wake up some, I'm going to put that baby in.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


you could use TurboVcore for this (much "lighter") and can adjust from the OS too.








I have not installed AIS on this mobo yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> *If they can fix the bug that fried a VRM over at legit reviews* with a BIOS update...then why not this? I dont have a bug that I can reproduce, or a dead board, so RMA is an exercise in futility. I would however, happily send my board, CPU, and PSU in together (since I probably have the only alive one that has experienced the bug) if they were interested in testing it.


I guess that's the issue. As I understand this problem, most folks still experienced the "event" with that fixed bios or newer? So did it really address the problem IF the occurrences have the same root cause.
thought LR fried board was a Deluxe (also cooked an MSI too?) folowed by finger pointing between manufacturers?


----------



## flechetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I pinged Raja in that thread ( I see he is currently viewing too), and have not seen a response yet. I was the lucky soul who saw the message, but still has a live CPU. I chalked it up to a reading error at the time, but obviously I was wrong.


Hi I belive pinging raja at this point is not going to help. I spent the last couple of days reading dozens and dozens of similar reports about Asus mobo.

At this point I'm going to contact PC prespective and ask them to look into it. Personally I do not turst any tech media since the majority of them are bought out by the tech manufactures.

But looking at the last case of Nvidia, Gtx 970, seems like PC prespective have the right amount of influance to stirr the tea cup when needed.

Flechetta


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> As I understand this problem, most folks still experienced the "event" with that fixed bios or newer?


Yes, I received my board long after a BIOS had been released with the fix baked in, and have kept the BIOS up to date since.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So did it really address the problem IF the occurrences have the same root cause.


I dont know if it is the same root cause, but maybe similar. LRs fried because of a bad VRM load balance, sending a massive spike through a single VRM. I dont remember who suggested it, but someone said it sounds like the FIVR gets bypassed ( OC Socket feature) but the VRMS are feeding full VCCIN to the core. Which would explain why I only saw 1.8 (my VCCIN at the time) while others using a higher clock would see 1.9+ (higher overclocks require higher VCCIN)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thought LR fried board was a Deluxe (also cooked an MSI too?) folowed by finger pointing between manufacturers?


I would imagine the OC socket implementation and VRM layout/control is very similar across most of ASUS's x99 line up, so I dont think the fact that they fried a Deluxe has much to do with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flechetta*
> Hi I belive pinging raja at this point is not going to help. I spent the last couple of days reading dozens and dozens of similar reports about Asus mobo.
> 
> At this point I'm going to contact PC prespective and ask them to look into it. Personally I do not turst any tech media since the majority of them are bought out by the tech manufactures.
> 
> But looking at the last case of Nvidia, Gtx 970, seems like PC prespective have the right amount of influance to stirr the tea cup when needed.
> 
> Flechetta


I am not ready to "call in the troops" so to speak. I am going to try and contact ASUS directly and see where that takes me. Even with the number of boards showing issues, it is still a very small percentage across a huge amount of boards. I am not giving ASUS a pass on it, because boards are frying, but I think escalation through the proper channels is a better approach. I will start with Live chat and work from there.

Edit: Well, maybe monday I will give it another shot.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flechetta*
> 
> Hi I belive pinging raja at this point is not going to help. I spent the last couple of days reading dozens and dozens of similar reports about Asus mobo.


Hello

There is nothing for Raja to respond to. First, there are not dozens and dozens of reports concerning this. As least not unique reports. 5 or 6 people posting 20 times each at multiple forums does not make 100 or more occurrences. This issue has not been able to be duplicated in any type of controlled, properly equipped environment. Although this is not surprising considering the reported cases represent a fraction of a fraction of 1% of the boards sold.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont know if it is the same root cause, but maybe similar. LRs fried because of a bad VRM load balance, sending a massive spike through a single VRM. I dont remember who suggested it, but someone said it sounds like the FIVR gets bypassed ( OC Socket feature) but the VRMS are feeding full VCCIN to the core


Hello

It is not possible to bypass the FIVR to directly supply the core voltage. So this is not an OC Socket feature and is an erroneous assumption on somebody's part.


----------



## flechetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is nothing for Raja to respond to. First, there are not dozens and dozens of reports concerning this. As least not unique reports. 5 or 6 people posting 20 times each at multiple forums does not make 100 or more occurrences. This issue has not been able to be duplicated in any type of controlled, properly equipped environment. Although this is not surprising considering the reported cases represent a fraction of a fraction of 1% of the boards sold.


Hi,

I appriciate your response, but don't undrstand what's it to you.

Nither of us do no have an accurate statistics about these reports. People are complaining about issues that sound very similar.Asus have not responeded,to date. All we want to do is inspect the issue that's all.

Why so protective mate?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont know if it is the same root cause, but maybe similar. LRs fried because of a bad VRM load balance, sending a massive spike through a single VRM. I dont remember who suggested it, but someone said it sounds like the FIVR gets bypassed ( OC Socket feature) but the VRMS are feeding full VCCIN to the core
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> It is not possible to bypass the FIVR to directly supply the core voltage. So this is not an OC Socket feature and is an erroneous assumption on somebody's part.
Click to expand...

Oh, well then I guess I should scrutinize my sources a little better? Made sense to me, but I am far from an engineer...just a noob that saw his board feed his CPU 1.8 and started speculating.
http://news.softpedia.com/news/ASUS-Changes-LGA-2011-3-Socket-Into-2017-457088.shtml
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> the reported cases represent a fraction of a fraction of 1% of the boards sold.


and ASUS should deal with those cases. LegitReviews was a singular case that got a whole BIOS revision pushed through...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Oh, well then I guess I should scrutinize my sources a little better? Made sense to me, but I am far from an engineer...just a noob that saw his board feed his CPU 1.8 and started speculating.


Hello

I'm guessing the "limits" part was overlooked? Even with that a better description would have been "additional functionality" instead of bypass.
Quote:


> The ASUS OC Socket is still compatible with LGA 2011-3 CPUs, but it allows you to bypass any FIVR (Fully Integrated Voltage Regulator) *limits* Intel installed in the processors.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Oh, well then I guess I should scrutinize my sources a little better? Made sense to me, but I am far from an engineer...just a noob that saw his board feed his CPU 1.8 and started speculating.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm guessing the "limits" part was overlooked? Even with that a better description would have been "additional functionality" instead of bypass.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The ASUS OC Socket is still compatible with LGA 2011-3 CPUs, but it allows you to bypass any FIVR (Fully Integrated Voltage Regulator) *limits* Intel installed in the processors.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Please dont take offense, but that is a semantics based straw man argument. The function of the FIVR is manipulated through the implementation of the OC Socket, possibly allowing a bug to occur that feeds voltage roughly equal to VCCIN to the core. We dont see this particular Honestly did not think I would get as much static about wanting a reply from an ASUS rep about a bug that multiple users here on OCN have experienced (one of which is even a trusted moderator).

I will refrain from posting in this thread about this particular topic til Monday when I assume ASUS live support is back online. No sense in spinning wheels only to come back to the same place.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Please dont take offense, but that is a semantics based straw man argument. The function of the FIVR is manipulated through the implementation of the OC Socket, possibly allowing a bug to occur that feeds voltage roughly equal to VCCIN to the core. We dont see this particular Honestly did not think I would get as much static about wanting a reply from an ASUS rep about a bug that multiple users here on OCN have experienced (one of which is even a trusted moderator).
> 
> I will refrain from posting in this thread about this particular topic til Monday when I assume ASUS live support is back online. No sense in spinning wheels only to come back to the same place.


Hello

I don't see how this is semantics. You wrote that the OC socket allowed the FIVR to be bypassed and VCORE was sourced directlyt from the VRM. Not only is this physically not possible as I previously wrote but the link you provided as a reference does not support your statement either. Also the FIVR has the capability of supplying considerably more than 2V to the core as designed by Intel. So the OC Socket nor any other additional physical design change or addition is needed to supply this amount of voltage. There is nothing wrong with pulling ideas out of a hat but don't get upset when they are refuted based on sound logic and an understanding of the platform.

Edit: Please keep in mind I never refuted what you have stated you experienced. Only that the assumed cause was not possible.


----------



## inedenimadam

bypass the FIVR=bypass the FIVR limits

Semantics.

Do you have an affiliation with ASUS?


----------



## Kimir

OC socket has nothing to do with Vcore spike anyway. It allow you to control the cache (uncore) voltage to further increase it's frequency.
It's not what kill a CPU, you can see now Asrock and MSI using it on their newest board with USB3.1.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> OC socket has nothing to do with Vcore spike anyway. It allow you to control the cache (uncore) voltage to further increase it's frequency.


Hello

Pretty much this. The OC Socket does interact with the FIVR to offer additional controllability of other things besides just the cache. However, it does not alter VCORE in any way. The VCORE value is set the same with or without OC Socket. That's not to say that the section of the board responsible for requesting the VCORE value may not experience an issue for some of these reported cases. Could be just as well an intermittent failure of the FIVR during preboot. Hard to same one way or the other for sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> OC socket has nothing to do with Vcore spike anyway. It allow you to control the cache (uncore) voltage to further increase it's frequency.
> It's not what kill a CPU, you can see now Asrock and MSI using it on their newest board with USB3.1.











So is Gigabyte.

"_The ASUS OC Socket is still compatible with LGA 2011-3 CPUs, but it allows you to bypass any FIVR (Fully Integrated Voltage Regulator) limits Intel installed in the processors_."
*This is clearly a very poor choice of words*. (I'm being kind to the author) Neither the FIVR per se, nor it's limits are bypassed; the OC socket allows for control of cache voltage via the FIVR whereas Intel's 2011-3 spec socket is handcuffed regarding cache voltage - just ask owners of non OC socket mobos how their cache overclocks. And there are user hardmods out to accomplish the same thing on MBs that do not provide access to those pins.
The reality is, you (we) "bypass" Intel's limit's as soon as we overclock the cpu. Intel has had no problem with honoring their warranty for CPUs used in ASUS' and the other (now) available "OC" sockets. That speaks to the undercurrent of some of the posts I just read. Moreover, the softpedia "article" was obviously written before the platform was launched. So it's nearly a year old. An eternity in this product space.

lol - lots of analogy here... my foot was not on the gas pedal!









Bottom line is, sporadic and irreducible events are nearly impossible to trouble shoot.


----------



## Kimir

Gigabyte had it before the other brand (that , I suppose) had to wait for their refresh to use it. But that's not the point.


----------



## flechetta

The OC socket should not be the main issue. Ppl here are trying to assume why cpus are being butchered by a random Vcore of 1.8, and the oc socket gliching is a propsed theory.

These complaints did not start today.
If asus would adress the issue head on, there will be no need for asumptions.

But they didnt.

Similar to Nvidia with the Gtx 970, until there is enough public pressure they rather keep quiet and let ppl blame it on the users.

For praz, I dont know if your afilated with asus and really dont care.
But your argument regarding the "bypassing the fivr" vs bypassing the fivr limits is not just semantics, its also bull, excuss my lang.


----------



## rt123

A little input from my side here, I don't see how the OC Socket can cause a Higher a Vcore.
All the OC Socket does is allow the motherboard to regulate 2 additional voltage being supplied to the CPU.

If something is causing a voltage spike on Asus mobos, its probably a BIOS glitch which should be addressable by an update. I remember sometime last year, Gigabyte Z97 board had a similar kind of issue, where the board was supplying ridiculous amount of Vcore, BIOS version 04 I think. It was later fixed via BIOS update.


----------



## flechetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> A little input from my side here, I don't see how the OC Socket can cause a Higher a Vcore.
> All the OC Socket does is allow the motherboard to regulate 2 additional voltage being supplied to the CPU.
> 
> If something is causing a voltage spike on Asus mobos, its probably a BIOS glitch which should be addressable by an update. I remember sometime last year, Gigabyte Z97 board had a similar kind of issue, where the board was supplying ridiculous amount of Vcore, BIOS version 04 I think. It was later fixed via BIOS update.


If thats the case, let it be but without a proper response from official sources how will we know what to do?

General rule for bios is, not to update unless you have a problem or there is a known bug.

I just installed a new board should I update yes or no? Which bios is safer?

Can I do even a mild overclock?

Asus is watching those threads like someone mentioned and so far it mostly kept quiet.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flechetta*
> 
> If thats the case, let it be but without a proper response from official sources how will we know what to do?
> 
> General rule for bios is, not to update unless you have a problem or there is a known bug.
> 
> I just installed a new board should I update yes or no? Which bios is safer?
> 
> Can I do even a mild overclock?
> 
> Asus is watching those threads like someone mentioned and so far it mostly kept quiet.


I am neither denying nor acknowledging the problem. I just pointed out a misconception about the OC Socket & pointed out a similar scenario I've seen in the past.

Usually when I get a board, I upgrade to the latest BIOS. That's the way I roll.

Hopefully you guys get a official response from Asus.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Oh, well then I guess I should scrutinize my sources a little better? Made sense to me, but I am far from an engineer...just a noob that saw his board feed his CPU 1.8 and started speculating.
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ASUS-Changes-LGA-2011-3-Socket-Into-2017-457088.shtml
> and ASUS should deal with those cases. LegitReviews was a singular case that got a whole BIOS revision pushed through...


Difficult to deal with something if you're unable to reproduce the fault. I use my system on a daily basis with a board purchased on launch day, if it happens, I'll be sure to present as much meaningful data as possible in order to help replicate it. The threads you have posted have nothing more than here-say. This anomaly is obviously less than common.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Difficult to deal with something if you're unable to reproduce the fault.


Agreed, and honestly, I am not interested in reproducing it, due to the side effects of 1.9Vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The threads you have posted have nothing more than _here-say_.


I don't think you completely understand the word you are trying to use there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This anomaly is obviously less than common.


Indeed, but also not a solo occurrence.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm on my phone, hearsay was clearly the word in it's place. As we are looking to correct these types of errors it's clear you're just looking to cause controversy. Did you provide any or rather have you provided any meaningful data? First and foremost specs? What do you suggest Raja does? Would you like a patronising customer service response? I can certainly mock one up for you.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm on my phone, hearsay was clearly the word in it's place. As we are looking to correct these types of errors it's clear you're just looking to cause controversy. Did you provide any or rather have you provided any meaningful data? First and foremost specs? What do you suggest Raja does? Would you like a patronising customer service candid response? I can certainly mock one up for you.


No, I am not interested in being patronized, or being falsely accused of hearsay. I am not spreading rumors or paraphrasing second hand accounts. Again, I don't think you understand the implication of the word.

Since you asked: I would suggest that someone that can speak in an official manner for ASUS (Raja perhaps?) say "we hear you, can you answer a few questions about your system and what you experienced?" I mean, this is the *ASUS X99 Motherboard Series - Official Support Thread (North American users only)*, seems like the right place to have an issue addressed







.

Do you work for ASUS, or otherwise have affiliation with them?


----------



## Silent Scone

You are making unstained claims based on other peoples experiences with equally as little feedback as your own. This is quite close to hearsay unless you wish to start beating yet another horse.

You have failed to divulge full system information in the time you've taken to post here, but you have however taken the time to correct me. Also how many of these 4 or 5 people have likely bothered to contact ASUS? I've actually spoken to one user who I know quite well who had this happen, who ended up having a faulty EPROM - this was likely a red herring however. It took ASUS 2 to 3 months to replicate Legit Reviews failure with the proper equipment and testing methodology, with a combination of hardware. I'd suggest to people to give slightly more feedback than "this happened to me once, and Fred", if they want any kind of resolve.

The thing is with you suggesting that you'd never recommend ASUS products based on less than 1% of users encountering this problem is interesting. I am not affiliated with ASUS, but this in no way inhibits my ability to think clearly.


----------



## Anzial

If you don't believe that there is a problem, you can't keep telling those who do to shut up. There's a reason for concern and I'm for one is actually not going to buy an ASUS mobo (I was seriously considering Sabertooth) until there's some sort of public discussion of this issue so that I can judge for myself if I can trust ASUS to provide me with a reliable motherboard that is not going to fry itself and CPU.


----------



## Silent Scone

If you could point out where I said there isn't a problem i would be happy to reply to you. I think you'll find I actually mentioned having known it to be a fault through a friend.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You have failed to divulge full system information in the time you've taken to post here


Only X99 build in my sig, 4.2 @1.2 adaptive 1.8VCCIN. Rebooted to install updates and was interrupted during post to see an over voltage message. Upon entering BIOS, I was greeted by 1.8 VCore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I am not affiliated with ASUS.


Thanks for clearing that up for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> this happened to me once, and Fred
Click to expand...

*THAT* is hearsay. goodnight.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You are making unstained claims based on other peoples experiences with equally as little feedback as your own. This is quite close to hearsay unless you wish to start beating yet another horse.


It really doesn't matter if it is his own personal dead CPU experience or not. Asking if it is real or not is a reasonable question.

The question is also one that's going to be difficult to answer. It being difficult to answer doesn't nullify someone's desire to know if it is real or not either. The most likely answer is don't know, probably not, but that's beside the point too.

If the problem is real and it is some incredibly rare corner case bug and we refuse to discuss it because it would be inappropriate because of "heresay" and the fact it "only impacts to 1% of users" then basically we can assume that it will never be fixed.

You have created a very serious logical fallacy here. From my perspective you're enforcing a tyranny of the majority. Your stance is basically that unless more people speak up nobody should talk about this. Not really the point of this thread and that's not really helpful. Legit Reviews was a sample of one and found a real problem. It is fair to be skeptical about the problem, but it's not fair to try and shut people up by accusing them of beating a dead horse. Nor is it fair to tell people they shouldn't talk about it unless they've killed a CPU.

Of course the reality is that posting here in the hopes of UEFI issues getting fixed is kind of pointless. Raja does not pass along UEFI bugs, otherwise I got a list of repeatable bugs on the X99 Deluxe that would be fixed already. He wants people to talk to Asus Support of your region and they are where repeatable and corner case bugs go to die and never get fixed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up for me.
> *THAT* is hearsay. goodnight.


You're welcome, whilst you're here - perhaps you can do something else useful and post your UEFI settings at the time the issue occurred?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> It really doesn't matter if it is his own personal dead CPU experience or not. Asking if it is real or not is a reasonable question.
> 
> The question is also one that's going to be difficult to answer. It being difficult to answer doesn't nullify someone's desire to know if it is real or not either. The most likely answer is don't know, probably not, but that's beside the point too.
> 
> If the problem is real and it is some incredibly rare corner case bug and we refuse to discuss it because it would be inappropriate because of "heresay" and the fact it "only impacts to 1% of users" then basically we can assume that it will never be fixed.
> 
> You have created a very serious logical fallacy here. From my perspective you're enforcing a tyranny of the majority. Your stance is basically that unless more people speak up nobody should talk about this. Not really the point of this thread and that's not really helpful. Legit Reviews was a sample of one and found a real problem. It is fair to be skeptical about the problem, but it's not fair to try and shut people up by accusing them of beating a dead horse. Nor is it fair to tell people they shouldn't talk about it unless they've killed a CPU.
> 
> Of course the reality is that posting here in the hopes of UEFI issues getting fixed is kind of pointless. Raja does not pass along UEFI bugs, otherwise I got a list of repeatable bugs on the X99 Deluxe that would be fixed already. He wants people to talk to Asus Support of your region and they are where repeatable and corner case bugs go to die and never get fixed.


I don't recall telling people to not speak up, but if people aren't capable of presenting any information in a fashion that can remotely give anybody, leave alone ASUS a fighting chance of replicating the problem then it is unlikely to get rectified. Raja isn't the be all end all at ASUS fighting countless issues or ignoring them. ASUS is a global conglomerate that has the appropriate channels for everything and all concerns. I'm not enforcing tyranny of the majority - what I am doing is being forthright in explaining to you that simply saying "look what happened to me. And him. Fix it" Isn't going to solve anything. You're looking for something to pick me up on by insinuating by me mentioning this 1% majority or less, that I'm meaning to say it's not important or a non issue. That is not the case, I'm just not being ridiculous about it.


----------



## ChopChop2

*SUPPORT REQUEST*

*Issue*
Only 12GB of 16GB RAM are recognized in BIOS and Windows. CPU-Z shows full 16GB. CPU-Z and BIOS SPD Tool show information to every DIMM.

*Motherboard model:*
X99-A/USB 3.1

*UEFI Version:*
1801

*CPU:*
Intel Core i7 5820K

*Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB:*
F4-3000C15-4GRR 16GB (G.Skill Ripjaws 4 DDR4-3000 16GB)

*GPU:*
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 (Palit Super Jetstream)

*SSD/HDDs/Optical drives:*
Samsung SSD 850 Pro 256GB
WDC WD10EZRX-00L4HB0 1T

*PSU:*
Corsair RM750i

*USB Devices (model/version number):*
Logitech G502

*Monitor:*
SyncMaster P2450

*CPU Cooler:*
Noctua NH-D15

*PC CASE:*
Corsair Carbide Air 540

*Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no?*
Windows 7 Pro x64 activated

*Drivers Installed (include version):*
-

*Any third Party temp/voltage software installed:*
CPU-Z
Real Temp

*System Overclocked (provide details)?*
no

*What I've tried so far*
BIOS update => no effect
Activation of XMP profile => can't get profile to work; system gets stuck before POST

*Further information*
It's a brand new system, all is set to default (switches, jumper, ...)







Regards,
Chopchop2


----------



## Silent Scone

Have you tried one dimm at a time?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChopChop2*
> 
> *SUPPORT REQUEST*
> Only 12GB of 16GB RAM are recognized in BIOS and Windows. CPU-Z shows full 16GB. CPU-Z and BIOS SPD Tool show information to every DIMM.


Hello

If all four modules are properly detected (using the same slot for each module) when testing one module at a time check the CPU socket and heatsink mounting. Remove the heatsink and CPU and inspect the pins in the socket for any that may be bent or broke. If none or found reinstall the CPU and heatsink being sure to evenly but not overtighten the heatsink assembly.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're welcome, whilst you're here - perhaps you can do something else useful and post your UEFI settings at the time the issue occurred?
> I don't recall telling people to not speak up, but if people aren't capable of presenting any information in a fashion that can remotely give anybody, leave alone ASUS a fighting chance of replicating the problem then it is unlikely to get rectified. Raja isn't the be all end all at ASUS fighting countless issues or ignoring them. ASUS is a global conglomerate that has the appropriate channels for everything and all concerns. I'm not enforcing tyranny of the majority - what I am doing is being forthright in explaining to you that simply saying "look what happened to me. And him. Fix it" Isn't going to solve anything. You're looking for something to pick me up on by insinuating by me mentioning this 1% majority or less, that I'm meaning to say it's not important or a non issue. That is not the case, I'm just not being ridiculous about it.


Silent, you are flogging a dead horse mate, people are always quick to moan when something goes wrong with a product, and yes we all do it now and again, but the same people never say, hey, Asus, great product A+. Just my opinion.


----------



## Desolutional

Any reason why we can't rename Intel RST RAID arrays in the BIOS after they've been made?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Any reason why we can't rename Intel RST RAID arrays in the BIOS after they've been made?


This information is stored in the IRST ROM when creating the array, it's not possible to rename this without recreating it


----------



## ChopChop2

@Silent Scone, Praz

UPDATE:
I've tested all DIMMs in a single slot, all are working fine even with XMP profile turnend on. Further more I've tested the different DIMM-slots (A1, B1, C1, D1). A1 and B1 are working fine (B1 was struggeling with XMP Profile first but worked fine in 2nd try), C1 seems to have problems with the XMP profile throwing a BD, D1 doesn't seem to work at all throwing 53.

So, it's the MOBO? Should I / can I test anything else to verify this?

Regards,
Chopchop2


----------



## Silent Scone

As Praz has suggested, reseat the CPU and check for bent pins in the process and make sure pressure is even when mounting heat sink


----------



## ChopChop2

@Silent Scone

Ok, I'll check this if I'm back home.

... is it possible to have too much pressure while mounting the heat sink of a D15? The mount of the D15 seemed quite solid to me ...

Regards,
Chopchop2


----------



## Desolutional

Have you tried bumping up the VCCSA and VDIMM? That seemed to help me when my sticks were being dropped by the mobo (this happened to my DIMM slots in CHA of CHA,CHB).


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
I would like to buy an NVMe drive.

What drive do you suggest for my X99 Deluxe?
Should I buy the Samsung or the Intel?

Is there a shop that sell the Asus cable to connect 2.5inch drives to my PCIExpress port?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> I would like to buy an NVMe drive.
> 
> What drive do you suggest for my X99 Deluxe?
> Should I buy the Samsung or the Intel?
> 
> Is there a shop that sell the Asus cable to connect 2.5inch drives to my PCIExpress port?


I'm running an X99 Deluxe and installed the Intel 750 NVMe yesterday. I was trying to decide between this and the SM951 M.2 drive, but I chose the Intel. I'm still setting everything back up on my PC, so I can't tell you a whole lot about it yet. I'm using it as my boot drive, and I imagine by this afternoon I'll have all my other software installed and can let you know it runs performance wise. I only bought the 400GB model, but I would have liked to get the 1.2TB model.


----------



## rolldog

Well, I got my Intel 750 drive installed as my boot drive, and installed all my other software. Everything has been working perfectly. So, I decided to install AI Suite. Fresh install, new drive, and I'm running BIOS 1801. AI Suite installed without me having to end any tasks using task admin, seems like everything went fine. After it was installed, I double clicked on the icon in the bottom right of the screen, opened up AI Suite, clicked on the top right rectangle to access USB Boost, and then I get an error, again. Access Violation at address 0EC6EE98 in module "WMIInfo.dll". Write of address 001900A8.

So, I shut everything down, reboot, and now I get the BSOD. Now, there has to be a problem with either AI Suite or its compatibility with 1801 BIOS, but I find it hard to believe there's not when I have a new drive, a fresh install of Windows, and my system has been working fine with no problems since I got the drive in yesterday. Once I installed AI Suite 3, an error, and now I can't even boot my PC. Everything in my BIOS is set to default except the changes that need to be made to boot in UEFI mode and install Windows from a flash drive. Everything else is default.

Now, even when I try to reboot, it asks if I want to start Windows Normally or Boot to try and repair Windows, if I boot to repair windows, load the driver for the NVMe drive, it sees the Windows installation, does whatever it does to repair it, reboots, after the Windows Logo disappears, the screen stays black....nothing. I've spend the last 24 hours installing software and drivers with no problems whatsoever, until I install AI Suite. Now my system is dead.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Well, I got my Intel 750 drive installed as my boot drive, and installed all my other software. Everything has been working perfectly. So, I decided to install AI Suite. Fresh install, new drive, and I'm running BIOS 1801. AI Suite installed without me having to end any tasks using task admin, seems like everything went fine. After it was installed, I double clicked on the icon in the bottom right of the screen, opened up AI Suite, clicked on the top right rectangle to access USB Boost, and then I get an error, again. Access Violation at address 0EC6EE98 in module "WMIInfo.dll". Write of address 001900A8.
> 
> So, I shut everything down, reboot, and now I get the BSOD. Now, there has to be a problem with either AI Suite or its compatibility with 1801 BIOS, but I find it hard to believe there's not when I have a new drive, a fresh install of Windows, and my system has been working fine with no problems since I got the drive in yesterday. Once I installed AI Suite 3, an error, and now I can't even boot my PC. Everything in my BIOS is set to default except the changes that need to be made to boot in UEFI mode and install Windows from a flash drive. Everything else is default.
> 
> Now, even when I try to reboot, it asks if I want to start Windows Normally or Boot to try and repair Windows, if I boot to repair windows, load the driver for the NVMe drive, it sees the Windows installation, does whatever it does to repair it, reboots, after the Windows Logo disappears, the screen stays black....nothing. I've spend the last 24 hours installing software and drivers with no problems whatsoever, until I install AI Suite. Now my system is dead.


post to bios and try disabling CSM. Did you download the most recent MVMe driver from Intel directly?
oh man. can you still select "boot windows normally"? if yes, spam F8 and enter safe mode - delete AI Suite and do not reinstall it. What will you use it for?


----------



## rolldog

I fixed it. I plugged my flash drive with Windows 7 back in and put the disk for my NVMe driver in, booted to my flash drive in UEFI mode, loaded the drivers for my NVMe drive, and then I was able to restore it, since I set a system restore point right before I installed AI Suite. Ever since I restored it, everything works like a charm. I'm not ever going to try installing AI Suite again. It's just frustrating because you expect all the utilities to work, but that's not the case. I don't know what's causing this problem, all I know is that I'm not using AI Suite again.


----------



## RmZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I fixed it. I plugged my flash drive with Windows 7 back in and put the disk for my NVMe driver in, booted to my flash drive in UEFI mode, loaded the drivers for my NVMe drive, and then I was able to restore it, since I set a system restore point right before I installed AI Suite. Ever since I restored it, everything works like a charm. I'm not ever going to try installing AI Suite again. It's just frustrating because you expect all the utilities to work, but that's not the case. I don't know what's causing this problem, all I know is that I'm not using AI Suite again.


*"Here is what I have done. I went in to task scheduler removed everything pertaining to AISuite and then I uninstalled AISuite3 with revo uninstaller, rebooted PC. I then downloaded the latest version of AISuite 3 and during the install my pc rebooted on it's own, I restarted and again it restarted on its own during the windows animation screen, I then restarted PC in safe mode and thankfully got into windows. Once there I did not see AISuite 3 in add/remove programs in control panel, nor was it showing up in revo uninstaller. So I went into "program files(x86)" and saw there was a few folders, it looked like not everything to installed from the suite prior to it rebooting. I then rebooted again and once again windows rebooted on its own at the windows animation screen so I had to reboot PC into safe mode once again and deleted the whole ASUS folder there manually. I then restarted and what do you know? Windows restarted fine, no reboot. I then checked for problems in the registry with CCleaner and had a few ASuite entries cleaned them up and rebooted."*

Rolldog I realize you fixed it now, that above is my own quote from a few days ago, but that's what I did to fix it. I just had a lot of issues with the new AI3 suite. What I ended up doing was installing AI3 from the disc that came with my mobo. The 5way optimization button was grayed out after I installed it, even after a few reboots but now its back. I have not ran it though.


----------



## ChopChop2

@Praz, Silent Scone, Desolutional
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If all four modules are properly detected (using the same slot for each module) when testing one module at a time check the CPU socket and heatsink mounting. Remove the heatsink and CPU and inspect the pins in the socket for any that may be bent or broke. If none or found reinstall the CPU and heatsink being sure to evenly but not overtighten the heatsink assembly.


=> All of the modules are properly detected using socket A1 (standard profile)
=> Pins look ok (see pictures)









=> Heatsink has been reinstalled with equal and moderate pressure
=> Still the same issue with socket D1



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Have you tried bumping up the VCCSA and VDIMM? That seemed to help me when my sticks were being dropped by the mobo (this happened to my DIMM slots in CHA of CHA,CHB).


=> haven't tested that yet. To what value should I increase it?

*SUMMARY*
Test: DIMM one by one socket A1
DIMM1 => ok
DIMM2 => ok
DIMM3 => ok
DIMM4 => ok

Test: DIMM one by one socket A1 (running XMP profile)
DIMM1 => ok
DIMM2 => ok
DIMM3 => ok
DIMM4 => ok

Test DIMM1 in socket A1-D1
A1 => ok
B1 => ok
C1 => ok
D1 => error: 53

Test DIMM1 in socket A1-D1 (running XMP profile)
A1 => ok
B1 => 1st try: bd; 2nd try: ok
C1 => bd (every time)
D1 => error: 53

Regards,
Chopchop


----------



## Silent Scone

You shouldn't have to adjust the System Agent voltage in order to run the memory at stock (2133). All modules should be detected without issue when the board is set to optimised defaults.

53 is memory initialisation error. As you have successfully managed to show the dimms are able to post individually you are looking at CPU or mainboard. I wouldn't rule out a faulty DIMM slot - if any 4 modules are unable to POST successfully within D1

With anything like this there is only so much debugging one can do over a message board but I would contact your place of purchase and organise an RMA for the board, or if possible return both CPU and MB for inspection / replacement.

If you're feeling energetic you can also simply try removing the items from the chassis and powering them up on the motherboard box to see if you encounter the same problem.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I'm running an X99 Deluxe and installed the Intel 750 NVMe yesterday. I was trying to decide between this and the SM951 M.2 drive, but I chose the Intel. I'm still setting everything back up on my PC, so I can't tell you a whole lot about it yet. I'm using it as my boot drive, and I imagine by this afternoon I'll have all my other software installed and can let you know it runs performance wise. I only bought the 400GB model, but I would have liked to get the 1.2TB model.


are you using the PCI Express drive or the 2.5inch drive?


----------



## ChopChop2

@Silent Scone

Thanks for the reply.

Why should I return the CPU as well? Nothing seems to be wrong with the CPU though.

Regards,
Chopchop2


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChopChop2*
> 
> @Silent Scone
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Why should I return the CPU as well? Nothing seems to be wrong with the CPU though.
> 
> Regards,
> Chopchop2


Hello

Without additional components to test with it is not possible to determine if the fault is with the motherboard or the memory controller (part of the CPU).


----------



## flechetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes, I received my board long after a BIOS had been released with the fix baked in, and have kept the BIOS up to date since.
> I dont know if it is the same root cause, but maybe similar. LRs fried because of a bad VRM load balance, sending a massive spike through a single VRM. I dont remember who suggested it, but someone said it sounds like the FIVR gets bypassed ( OC Socket feature) but the VRMS are feeding full VCCIN to the core. Which would explain why I only saw 1.8 (my VCCIN at the time) while others using a higher clock would see 1.9+ (higher overclocks require higher VCCIN)
> I would imagine the OC socket implementation and VRM layout/control is very similar across most of ASUS's x99 line up, so I dont think the fact that they fried a Deluxe has much to do with it.
> I am not ready to "call in the troops" so to speak. I am going to try and contact ASUS directly and see where that takes me. Even with the number of boards showing issues, it is still a very small percentage across a huge amount of boards. I am not giving ASUS a pass on it, because boards are frying, but I think escalation through the proper channels is a better approach. I will start with Live chat and work from there.
> 
> Edit: Well, maybe monday I will give it another shot.


Hi, waiting for your input from the support at Asus regarding the CPU's
Vcore murder. I allready Emailed PCper, and planning to ask other Tech media to look into it.Also planning to start inquiring on my own and documenting each case to see if there is a pattern.

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChopChop2*
> 
> @Silent Scone
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Why should I return the CPU as well? Nothing seems to be wrong with the CPU though.
> 
> Regards,
> Chopchop2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Without additional components to test with it is not possible to determine if the fault is with the motherboard or the memory controller (part of the CPU).


Pretty much this


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flechetta*
> 
> Hi, waiting for your input from the support at Asus regarding the CPU's
> Vcore murder. I allready Emailed PCper, and planning to ask other Tech media to look into it.Also planning to start inquiring on my own and documenting each case to see if there is a pattern.
> 
> Thanks


I've spoken to Ryan on numerous occasions about various things. Unless there is substantial evidence he's not like to post anything at all. Seeing as even yourself are not able to repro this problem I think you might be best off taking the appropriate channels and possibly also try contacting your regional contacts for ASUS support via telephone to better explain the problem. Nobody is going to scream bloody murder in your favour from nothing but a few posts.

Again, myself and others are not cynical scrutineers. This is being realistic.


----------



## flechetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've spoken to Ryan on numerous occasions about various things. Unless there is substantial evidence he's not like to post anything at all. Seeing as even yourself are not able to repro this problem I think you might be best off taking the appropriate channels and possibly also try contacting your regional contacts for ASUS support via telephone to better explain the problem. Nobody is going to scream bloody murder in your favour from nothing but a few posts.
> 
> Again, myself and others are not cynical scrutineers. This is being realistic.


Thank you for the honest response.
Atm, it seems like around 4 cases that I read about, addional case is the cpu that survived but the user saw the v spike. There are more cases of dead Cpus but not enough details to relate them to the matter at hand.

All these cases need to inspected. But the thing is I have't really looked, what I have is just from genetally reading the owners forums, it feels like I'm barely scraching the surface...but will see.

If the mattar was simple we would see a response from Offical sources. But Asus is keeping quiete for some reason.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> are you using the PCI Express drive or the 2.5inch drive?


I'm using the PCIe drive. I have it in slot 5 and have it set for x4. From looking at pictures of it, I thought it was going to be bigger than it is. According to Asus, if I have slot 5 set for x4, I can still use the M.2 slot as well. Hopefully today I can get to a point where I can run some benchmarks on the drive. It also comes with Intel's Smart SSD software, similar to Samsung Magician. You can run the SSD optimization which optimizes the SSD by making sure that the empty space gets wiped and TRIM is running.

I thought about installing AI Suite from the original disk that came with my MB, but I'm to the point now where I don't even want to try installing any version of AI Suite. The only features I wanted to use from AI Suite were the USB Boost application and the WiFi Go, which turns the WiFi into an access point. I want to be able to turn my PC into an access point so I can connect directly to it with my Nvidia Shield and stream apps and games bypassing my router. Also, on top of all these issues I've had with AI Suite, my router died 2 days ago. I bought an Asus RT-AC87R when it first came out and have been using it with no problems whatsoever, but 2 days ago, my internet connection went out and every single light is out on my router. So, I need to find another one. I'm using an old Netgear R7000 flashed with DD-WRT, but it doesn't have the range that my Asus router had. Something else to add to my list.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RmZz*
> 
> *"Here is what I have done. I went in to task scheduler removed everything pertaining to AISuite and then I uninstalled AISuite3 with revo uninstaller, rebooted PC. I then downloaded the latest version of AISuite 3 and during the install my pc rebooted on it's own, I restarted and again it restarted on its own during the windows animation screen, I then restarted PC in safe mode and thankfully got into windows. Once there I did not see AISuite 3 in add/remove programs in control panel, nor was it showing up in revo uninstaller. So I went into "program files(x86)" and saw there was a few folders, it looked like not everything to installed from the suite prior to it rebooting. I then rebooted again and once again windows rebooted on its own at the windows animation screen so I had to reboot PC into safe mode once again and deleted the whole ASUS folder there manually. I then restarted and what do you know? Windows restarted fine, no reboot. I then checked for problems in the registry with CCleaner and had a few ASuite entries cleaned them up and rebooted."*
> 
> Rolldog I realize you fixed it now, that above is my own quote from a few days ago, but that's what I did to fix it. I just had a lot of issues with the new AI3 suite. What I ended up doing was installing AI3 from the disc that came with my mobo. The 5way optimization button was grayed out after I installed it, even after a few reboots but now its back. I have not ran it though.


That's rediculous. Glad to know it's not just me having problems with AI Suite. I use Revo Uninstaller too, but there's also an AI Suite cleaner you can download from the Asus forums. It removes everything including any changes made to the registry. You know, if Asus was 100% certain that AI Suite was safe to use and safe to install, then why is there an AI Suite cleaner?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I fixed it. I plugged my flash drive with Windows 7 back in and put the disk for my NVMe driver in, booted to my flash drive in UEFI mode, loaded the drivers for my NVMe drive, and then I was able to restore it, since I set a system restore point right before I installed AI Suite. Ever since I restored it, everything works like a charm. I'm not ever going to try installing AI Suite again. It's just frustrating because you expect all the utilities to work, but that's not the case. I don't know what's causing this problem, all I know is that I'm not using AI Suite again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> That's rediculous. Glad to know it's not just me having problems with AI Suite. I use Revo Uninstaller too, but there's also an AI Suite cleaner you can download from the Asus forums. It removes everything including any changes made to the registry. You know, if Asus was 100% certain that AI Suite was safe to use and safe to install, then why is there an AI Suite cleaner?


the cleaner removes files and registry entries that windows installer misses. Frankly, I haven't found a feature of AI Suite I would use that does not have a stand-alone functional equivalent. I had it on this rig at launch, but removed it just to lower overall overhead.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flechetta*
> 
> If the mattar was simple we would see a response from Offical sources. But Asus is keeping quiete for some reason.


Not really - travelling and nothing can be said unless we replicate it. With the cases being so few in comparison to the number of boards sold, it is unlikely this will be replicated in lab. You can contact your local ASUS support if you wish to pursue this further - as I will not be looking any further into this. I have also replied to PC Per and told them that there is nothing here that I can respond on (does not matter which media site is contacted, the reply will be the same).


----------



## rolldog

FYI.....for anyone who uses Bitdefender:

*Bitdefender installation fails due to ASUS AI Suite software*

In some cases, one might encounter difficulties when trying to install Bitdefender on a computer that is also running the ASUS AI Suite software (the computer might freeze or a BSOD might appear).

This is due to the NDIS ASUS driver (WinpkFilter LightWeight Filter), which prevents the installation of some Bitdefender files.

Microsoft only recommends the use of this kind of NDIS drivers (like the one ASUS uses for the software) in controlled test environments.

As a workaround for this situation, we recommend uninstalling the ASUS AI Suite software and then installing Bitdefender. The installation process should run smoothly.

NOTE: After installing Bitdefender, do not reinstall ASUS AI Suite for the product and the system to run properly

Should you encounter issues during this process, please contact the customer support team:


----------



## flechetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not really - travelling and nothing can be said unless we replicate it. With the cases being so few in comparison to the number of boards sold, it is unlikely this will be replicated in lab. You can contact your local ASUS support if you wish to pursue this further - as I will not be looking any further into this. I have also replied to PC Per and told them that there is nothing here that I can respond on (does not matter which media site is contacted, the reply will be the same).


What did you answer to the users that described seeing a spike in vcore followed by a dead cpu? Bad luck?, user error? Do you have an explanintion as to why this is happening?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flechetta*
> 
> What did you answer to the users that described seeing a spike in vcore followed by a dead cpu? Bad luck?, user error?


Could be any or all of those things.

Quote:


> Do you have an explanintion as to why this is happening?


No. See my reply in this post and the post to you above.


----------



## flechetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Could be any or all of those things.
> No. See my reply in this post and the post to you above.


Last question regarding bios currently using X99 saberthooth with original bios 0216 I belive.Atm, no problems.

Should I update the bios? 1702 mentioned system stability issues, but if I dont have to update I rather not.

Also multiple reports about problems with 1801.

What is you reccomendations?


----------



## [email protected]

Last reply (contact ASUS support for your region please): You dont have to update if you don't want to. Up to you.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *flechetta*
> 
> What did you answer to the users that described seeing a spike in vcore followed by a dead cpu? Bad luck?, user error?
> 
> 
> 
> Could be any or all of those things.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanintion as to why this is happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. See my reply in this post and the post to you above.
Click to expand...

I understand your positioning on the matter. Thanks for acknowledgment. As suggested above, I have contacted ASUS support on the matter. The suggested "fix" is a CMOS battery pull. I just performed the battery pull as the service tech suggested and then reimported my overclock settings. I feel much better about the situation now that you have put your 2 cents in(even if it was nothing more than "contact support") . I will continue to use my X99-A and 5820k together and hope for the best. Worst case scenario the chip fries and I utilize my tuning plan for the CPU and send the board back to you guys. Mine is still alive and kicking, so I guess I should consider myself the luckiest of the unlucky few that have encountered the bug. I dont have any interest in spending any more time worrying about potential disasters, and will just deal with it if it crops up again.


----------



## wholeeo

So I'm contemplating moving over to X99 and am looking at the Deluxe board. Any issues I should know about before I splurge?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I understand your positioning on the matter. Thanks for acknowledgment. As suggested above, I have contacted ASUS support on the matter. The suggested "fix" is a CMOS battery pull. I just performed the battery pull as the service tech suggested and then reimported my overclock settings. I feel much better about the situation now that you have put your 2 cents in(even if it was nothing more than "contact support") . I will continue to use my X99-A and 5820k together and hope for the best. Worst case scenario the chip fries and I utilize my tuning plan for the CPU and send the board back to you guys. Mine is still alive and kicking, so I guess I should consider myself the luckiest of the unlucky few that have encountered the bug. I dont have any interest in spending any more time worrying about potential disasters, and will just deal with it if it crops up again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I thought you weren't interested in being patronised (livechat)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I'm contemplating moving over to X99 and am looking at the Deluxe board. Any issues I should know about before I splurge?


Nope, depending on the application you intend for it. But it's a great board


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I'm contemplating moving over to X99 and am looking at the Deluxe board. Any issues I should know about before I splurge?


Depends on what you mean by issues. There are some features of the Deluxe that have some slight operational bugs.


----------



## dvvv

Hello,

Could someone please advise if X99-A ( https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99A/ ) supports Xeon E5 2695 v3?

Here it is not listed: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99A/helpdesk_cpu/

This processor not listed here as well: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/helpdesk_cpu/
But it was working OK according to this review http://www.anandtech.com/show/8730/intel-haswellep-xeon-14-core-review-e52695-v3-and-e52697-v3

Thank you in advance!

Dmitry


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Depends on what you mean by issues. There are some features of the Deluxe that have some slight operational bugs.


That aren't present elsewhere? Not great advice when being so vague
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvvv*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please advise if X99-A ( https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99A/ ) supports Xeon E5 2695 v3?
> 
> Here it is not listed: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99A/helpdesk_cpu/
> 
> This processor not listed here as well: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/helpdesk_cpu/
> But it was working OK according to this review http://www.anandtech.com/show/8730/intel-haswellep-xeon-14-core-review-e52695-v3-and-e52697-v3
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Dmitry


Yes this CPU is supported


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvvv*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please advise if X99-A ( https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99A/ ) supports Xeon E5 2695 v3?
> 
> Here it is not listed: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99A/helpdesk_cpu/
> 
> This processor not listed here as well: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/helpdesk_cpu/
> But it was working OK according to this review http://www.anandtech.com/show/8730/intel-haswellep-xeon-14-core-review-e52695-v3-and-e52697-v3
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Dmitry


the x99 Deluxe is used in that review,


----------



## dvvv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the x99 Deluxe is used in that review,


I know.

e5 2695 v3 is not on the list for X99DELUXE on ASUS website, neither it is for X99-A
but according to review of X99DELUXE it is working ok.

that is why I asked.

*Silent Scone* is this 100% info?









It looks weird for me because 14C E5-2697-v3 is on the list for both... I don't se a reason why e5-2695 v3 should be very different, maybe that was mistake.

I have an engineering xeon E5-2695 v3 and I am trying to figure out which mb would be ok, don't want to buy mb for $500 and I wish to know this before I buy


----------



## Silent Scone

Model > ASUS X99-A
Bios Version > 0216 (release BIOS)

BIOS: X99-A BIOS 1004
1. Update EC FW
2. Fix crash free issue
3. Fix Xonar card compatibility issue
4. Revise Thunderbolt memory resource
*5. Enhance Xeon CPU compatibility*
6. Rebuild SteamOS boot option

There is no reason for it not to support it as the X99-A supports V3 CPUs


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Model > ASUS X99-A
> Bios Version > 0216 (release BIOS)
> 
> BIOS: X99-A BIOS 1004
> 1. Update EC FW
> 2. Fix crash free issue
> 3. Fix Xonar card compatibility issue
> 4. Revise Thunderbolt memory resource
> *5. Enhance Xeon CPU compatibility*
> 6. Rebuild SteamOS boot option
> *
> There is no reason for it not to support it as the X99-A supports V3 CPU*s


^^ This.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvvv*
> 
> I have an engineering xeon E5-2695 v3 and I am trying to figure out which mb would be ok, don't want to buy mb for $500 and I wish to know this before I buy


Hello

ES chips are not officially supported. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's certainly not ideal

ECC support is a bit hazy also. Unregistered dimms should work however as Praz has said, officially speaking - you're mixing consumer grade items with server grade - I would at the least expect some friction somewhere


----------



## Praz

Hello

At release the micocode naturally supports ES processors. As time goes by Intel may make changes to the code that causes issues with ES samples or will drop support completely. If this happens future UEFI updates will not be possible. Also if an issues is encountered that exists because the chip is an ES do not expect a fix to be rolled out.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's not something I'd entertain personally, also I was reading ES as E5. My mistake there. Engineering samples are clearly not meant for consumer use

http://www.intel.com/support/processors/sb/CS-030747.htm?wapkw=engineering+samples
Quote:


> These processors often include additional features that production processors do not include for customer pre-production evaluation and test purposes. The following conditions apply to Intel ES Processors:
> 
> Intel ES Processors are the sole property of Intel.
> Intel ES Processors are Intel Confidential.
> Intel ES Processors are provided by Intel under nondisclosure and/or special loan agreement terms with restrictions on the recipient's handling and use.
> Intel ES Processors are not for sale or re-sale.
> Intel ES Processors may not have passed commercial regulatory requirements.
> *ES Processors are not covered under Intel warranty and are generally not supported by Intel*


----------



## dvvv

Any suggestions for mobo for ES E5 2695 are welcome.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvvv*
> 
> Any suggestions for mobo for ES E5 2695 are welcome.


I think that's the point Praz was making, I'd missed the part of it being an engineering sample. Nobody can safely recommend a particular board based on this fact, as per the legislation I've linked you above.


----------



## dvvv

Well I understand that I will not get 100% confirmation untill here is someone who is already using this cpu.
But you guys know way more than I in motherboards, what would you buy in my case.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That aren't present elsewhere? Not great advice when being so vague


Not sure what you want in that regard. The X99 Deluxe has some easily repeatable quirks. They've been documented in this thread by multiple people.

That's why I again ask, depends on what you mean by issues. What is the author looking for from this board. I can't be direct unless I know that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvvv*
> 
> Well I understand that I will not get 100% confirmation untill here is someone who is already using this cpu.
> But you guys know way more than I in motherboards, what would you buy in my case.


You won't get any confirmation. You shouldn't be using an engineering sample. Or more importantly be using one and expect any level of support


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvvv*
> 
> Well I understand that I will not get 100% confirmation untill here is someone who is already using this cpu.
> But you guys know way more than I in motherboards, what would you buy in my case.


Hello

There is nobody that can provide a recommendation as to what may be suitable now and into the future. Even someone with the same configuration that sees no issues may be using the system in a manner different than you so that experience may not translate to your usage. This is true regardless of the model or manufacturer of the motherboard. ES processor are loaned out by Intel and Intel always retains the ownership of these processors. Anybody who is legally in possession of these processors receive the necessary support to insure that the processor functions properly in the system it is being used in. That you are asking these questions indicates that you are not part of this group. Please understand that I'm not judging your right to have the CPU but stating this as to why manufacturers are not really concerned about support of these CPUs for general use. Purchase the motherboard that best suits your needs and wants and be sure it comes with a hassle free return policy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvvv*
> 
> Any suggestions for mobo for ES E5 2695 are welcome.


x99 E-WS


----------



## Canis-X

I got one that I'm selling!









...once I get a functioning RVE delivered.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvvv*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please advise if X99-A ( https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99A/ ) supports Xeon E5 2695 v3?
> 
> Here it is not listed: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99A/helpdesk_cpu/
> 
> This processor not listed here as well: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/helpdesk_cpu/
> But it was working OK according to this review http://www.anandtech.com/show/8730/intel-haswellep-xeon-14-core-review-e52695-v3-and-e52697-v3
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Dmitry


I like the X99 Deluxe, but if I were buying right now, I'd probably look at the MSI GODLIKE MB.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I got one that I'm selling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...once I get a functioning RVE delivered.


And me.


----------



## dvvv

OK, thx guys







will have to decide yet


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I like the X99 Deluxe, but if I were buying right now, I'd probably look at the MSI GODLIKE MB.


Why did you show me that,
















Actually after looking at it some more there's way too much red for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Why did you show me that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually after looking at it some more there's way too much red for me.


OC socket? if not...


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OC socket? if not...


Overpriced and gimmicky if you ask me. The MSI Godlike that is.lol


----------



## dvvv

I have a confirmation that it works on X10DAI btw - but thats for another thread.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Which are ...


Koolance Quick Disconnects

https://koolance.com/products?path=62_60


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Koolance Quick Disconnects
> 
> https://koolance.com/products?path=62_60


Thanks, mate!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks gabe +1. I have not had this problem (the eb file is only 500K) but it's always good to know. seems like a W8 problem not W8.1?


I am at win 8.1 and surely affected me







For what is worth rebuilding the file didn't solve. Had to move to a different drive and is in 33 Gb already so....Crossing my fingers that a clean install of win 10 will solve this. I can wait a week or so.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I am at win 8.1 and surely affected me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what is worth rebuilding the file didn't solve. Had to move to a different drive and is in 33 Gb already so....Crossing my fingers that a clean install of win 10 will solve this. I can wait a week or so.


what happens if you disable indexing?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If these things seem like effort to you (which they can be), you need some of these


I was going to implement the bitspower ones into my loop but was short on time last time around. They need to create ball valve compression fittings.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what happens if you disable indexing?


I always disable the Windows Search service which does the indexing. I believe that should get rid of the index file.


----------



## springs113

Those quick disconnects are the greatest things ever made...life is so much simpler when draining a portion or just rearranging your loop. I did have the black sets originally and had trouble with them trying to disconnect after several months of use. I have since purchased the silver set and so far so good.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I always disable the Windows Search service which does the indexing. I believe that should get rid of the index file.


^^ This !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Those quick disconnects are the greatest things ever made...life is so much simpler when draining a portion or just rearranging your loop. I did have the black sets originally and had trouble with them trying to disconnect after several months of use. I have since purchased the silver set and so far so good.


wow - your's is the second example of the black QDCs failing. Did the black flake or "corrode"?


----------



## dvvv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvvv*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please advise if X99-A ( https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99A/ ) supports Xeon E5 2695 v3?
> 
> Here it is not listed: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99A/helpdesk_cpu/
> 
> This processor not listed here as well: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/helpdesk_cpu/
> But it was working OK according to this review http://www.anandtech.com/show/8730/intel-haswellep-xeon-14-core-review-e52695-v3-and-e52697-v3
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Dmitry


It is working straight away on X99-A, writing from the exact rig.
Just in case someone would like to know


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wow - your's is the second example of the black QDCs failing. Did the black flake or "corrode"?


Second example? Nah, we are more than that:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1404275/black-koolance-quick-disconnect-owners/0_30


----------



## djgar

Dang, my tubing is 7/16 i.d. 5/8 o.d. and they don't have them for that size tubing. Maybe I could stretch over a 1/2' size?


----------



## kilthro

I had the black QDC corrode and flake myself. Koolance would not stand behind them so I will not use another one of their products. I even tried to show them the thread where all the other users had the same problem. I went Bitspower and haven't looked back since. They have been in for 4 months and still pristine. Same setup just swapped the bunked ones out for the new ones. The Koolance had only been in the loop for 2.5 months and looked like they had been used 20 years. They were stuck open and would not seal close from the corrosion.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> I had the black QDC corrode and flake myself. Koolance would not stand behind them so I will not use another one of their products. I even tried to show them the thread where all the other users had the same problem. I went Bitspower and haven't looked back since. They have been in for 4 months and still pristine. Same setup just swapped the bunked ones out for the new ones. The Koolance had only been in the loop for 2.5 months and looked like they had been used 20 years. They were stuck open and would not seal close from the corrosion.


I have one or two black ones in my loop and no issues here. Checked them after a year of use after people started complaining.


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I have one or two black ones in my loop and no issues here. Checked them after a year of use after people started complaining.


Lucky you! I was so bummed. I know crap happens. What made me mad was them not standing behind them. Oh well.. Still have quick disconnects, just had to go a different more expensive route.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This !!
> wow - your's is the second example of the black QDCs failing. Did the black flake or "corrode"?


Corrode. I also didn't use my computer much so I don't know if that was part of the issue. Now I plan on using my pc a lot more so we will see. I just bought a Core X9 and will possibly be moving my 750d setup to this so I will know soon enough.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Corrode. I also didn't use my computer much so I don't know if that was part of the issue. Now I plan on using my pc a lot more so we will see. I just bought a Core X9 and will possibly be moving my 750d setup to this so I will know soon enough.


damn - sorry to hear that. I only have the non-anodized variety (both the older zero-spill twist and the now, push to connect type. Never liked anodized surfaces in contact with the cooling solution - not sure why any manufacturer would do that. Certainly nothing of the sort in any of my vehicles.


----------



## wholeeo

Well it's official, X99, I'm here now.



What a perfect time for my Windows 10 install to crap out on me.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Well it's official, X99, I'm here now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a perfect time for my Windows 10 install to crap out on me.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Welcome to the club!


Thanks! Think I landed a dud 5930K, [email protected] with auto everything else to start is unstable so far.







Going to now play with other settings and see what it can do.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thanks! Think I landed a dud 5930K, [email protected] with auto everything else to start is unstable so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to now play with other settings and see what it can do.


4.5 is right in the middle. 4.3-4.4 is a dud.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 4.5 is right in the middle. 4.3-4.4 is a dud.


I'm having issues getting 4.5 stable is what I'm saying


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm having issues getting 4.5 stable is what I'm saying


Oh, bummer


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'm cautiously optimistic, 5960X @ 4.4 with everything on Auto except multiplier, 32GB F4-3000C15Q-32GRK ram all recognized by AIDA64 (my 16GB kit of the same basic configuration showed one stick only as "6") at stock speed. RVE, I guess that still fits Asus X99.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what happens if you disable indexing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I always disable the Windows Search service which does the indexing. I believe that should get rid of the index file.


Yep. Disabling seems to finally got this monster under control. Will keep an eye for a few more days but no more spiraling up out of control index file.


----------



## springs113

Ive got my 5930k @4.5 @1.25v 4.6 requires about 1.264 but that is all with lower memory clocks. With my team [email protected] xmp1/2 i have to increase to apt 1.28 to 1.3 to obtain the same speeds. I've hit 4.8 before but it required too much voltage for my liking...so i scaled it back. All I'm all 4.4/4.5 is a great oc.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thanks! Think I landed a dud 5930K, [email protected] with auto everything else to start is unstable so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to now play with other settings and see what it can do.


what's the batch number.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what's the batch number.


J509B166

My initial overnight test of [email protected] is stable. 4.5 even at 1.33 is spitting x124 bsods at me. 4.6 under 1.4 is most likely a pipe dream for this sample.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> J509B166
> 
> My initial overnight test of [email protected] is stable. 4.5 even at 1.33 is spitting x124 bsods at me. 4.6 under 1.4 is most likely a pipe dream for this sample.


at 4.5 what input voltage? Of the 5 J batch I've had thru here, all liked higher VCCIN, and had voltage hungry cache (when doing a real stability test).
edit - 4 of 5 where for locals/relatives. 2 additional went to fellow OCNers. Not sure what their experience with VCCIN is.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at 4.5 what input voltage? Of the 5 J batch I've had thru here, all liked higher VCCIN, and had voltage hungry cache (when doing a real stability test).
> edit - 4 of 5 where for locals/relatives. 2 additional went to fellow OCNers. Not sure what their experience with VCCIN is.


1.9 to 1.95 with LLC @ 8 at times. I tried 2.0 but not enough testing to confirm it didn't help.

edit: These chips run hella hot huh. At 1.3 I'm reaching mid-higher 70s on my cores. This is with 1080 worth of RX rads and GT15's in push pull.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 1.9 to 1.95 with LLC @ 8 at times. I tried 2.0 but not enough testing to confirm it didn't help.
> 
> edit: These chips run hella hot huh. At 1.3 I'm reaching mid-higher 70s on my cores. This is with 1080 worth of RX rads and GT15's in push pull.


eh - you certainly had VCCIN up enough. Depending on the water temp, mid 70's are not that shocking... unless the coolant is at 20C.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Those quick disconnects are the greatest things ever made...life is so much simpler when draining a portion or just rearranging your loop. I did have the black sets originally and had trouble with them trying to disconnect after several months of use. I have since purchased the silver set and so far so good.


Yes! I switched almost every connection I have out with the Koolance QD3 Quick Disconnects when they first came out. Luckily, I haven't had to take anything apart since then, but once I decide to upgrade to 2 980 Tis running SLI from my 780 Tis, I'll get to use them.

By the way, I know this question belongs in a different forum, but since everyone here is so knowledgeable, I'd like to get your opinion on something. Regarding all the different manufacturers and their modified versions of GPUs, I realize when it comes to overclocking, it's the Silicon Lottery. But, do you think some of these manufacturers pre-test their GPUs to determine how well they overclock and then decide what card, or what name they want to put on the outside of the box? For example, the out of the box clock speed on the Strix is a lot higher than other GPUs out of the box. Do you think they test these chips before deciding which card to put them on or do you think they just pick which chips at random? Yes, the stock coolers are different across the board, but do you think they realize the capabilities of that particular GPU before deciding which card and which cooling system to use with that particular chip, if it overclocks well?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I have 10 in a single loop... and always seem to find a location where I wish I had another


Like I said in another post, I have QDCs on almost every connection. I also have an in-line Koolance digital flow meter and thermometer, and comparing the flow rate in my loop before and after adding the QD3s, there has been no difference.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Yes! I switched almost every connection I have out with the Koolance QD3 Quick Disconnects when they first came out. Luckily, I haven't had to take anything apart since then, but once I decide to upgrade to 2 980 Tis running SLI from my 780 Tis, I'll get to use them.
> 
> By the way, I know this question belongs in a different forum, but since everyone here is so knowledgeable, I'd like to get your opinion on something. Regarding all the different manufacturers and their modified versions of GPUs, I realize when it comes to overclocking, it's the Silicon Lottery. But, do you think some of these manufacturers pre-test their GPUs to determine how well they overclock and then decide what card, or what name they want to put on the outside of the box? For example, the out of the box clock speed on the Strix is a lot higher than other GPUs out of the box. Do you think they test these chips before deciding which card to put them on or do you think they just pick which chips at random? Yes, the stock coolers are different across the board, but do you think they realize the capabilities of that particular GPU before deciding which card and which cooling system to use with that particular chip, if it overclocks well?


Binning (or not as the case may be) techniques vary from partner to partner, some do some don't. Most reference boards sold by partner are not binned, including EVGA Superclock, which any card could achieve. Where as EVGA Classified products are binned for a particular clock speed and potentially ASIC. ASUS maybe do bin Strix cards for a particular clock speed. It's not _really_ common knowledge but yes it is definitely a practice of certain partners to do so on their custom boards.

EVGA have taken this one step further with their KPE range and are now sub dividing pricing based on ASIC quality, which personally I don't agree with.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Binning (or not as the case may be) techniques vary from partner to partner, some do some don't. Most reference boards sold by partner are not binned, including EVGA Superclock, which any card could achieve. Where as EVGA Classified products are binned for a particular clock speed and potentially ASIC. ASUS maybe do bin Strix cards for a particular clock speed. It's not _really_ common knowledge but yes it is definitely a practice of certain partners to do so on their custom boards.
> 
> EVGA have taken this one step further with their KPE range and are now sub dividing pricing based on ASIC quality, which personally I don't agree with.


I don't agree with it either, but if you put yourself in their shoes and they have earnings to meet and they have to build, or keep brand recognition, I don't see how they couldn't do it. At the end of the day, all of them want to claim first prize in overclocking. It sells products. It also changes the way I'll buy my GPUs.


----------



## kaistledine

Anyone know how many watts you get per fan header on the ASUS ROG OC panel ???? and if its PWM


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I don't agree with it either, but if you put yourself in their shoes and they have earnings to meet and they have to build, or keep brand recognition, I don't see how they couldn't do it. At the end of the day, all of them want to claim first prize in overclocking. It sells products. It also changes the way I'll buy my GPUs.


Clock binning makes more sense, binning based on ASIC quality is hit and miss as hardcore enthusiasts will tell you, and can depend on the cooling application. Anyway, side story here - you can discuss this in the NVIDIA threads


----------



## rolldog

Check this out http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/news/hardware/vgacards/36075-reviewed-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-kingpin.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimir

Why do you post this here? It's X99 Asus motherboard support. This "review" have already been posted multiple times in the concerned thread.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Why do you post this here? It's X99 Asus motherboard support. This "review" have already been posted multiple times in the concerned thread.


^ This, no point posting that review here


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Why do you post this here? It's X99 Asus motherboard support. This "review" have already been posted multiple times in the concerned thread.


Yes, and if you refer to post 8411, I prefaced that. Sorry if I hurt your feelings. We were discussing the X99 Deluxe and the QD3 Quick disconnects, which doesn't belong here either. I asked Silent Scone his opinion on this about 3 minutes before I read it. I thought it was kinda funny, but yes, I realize the discussion itself belongs in another thread.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys if you new, don't make mistake like me;

as you know this great board has many ports for HDD's or DVD/BluRay

I've 4 mechanical HDD, 1 SSD and and a BluRay. So I did connect them to first 6 ports but was wrong. 4 gray and 2 black ports used.



If you have so many disks like me, you have to use like this; You've to use all gray ports as I show



If you use like this; you have to enable only Sata Controller 1 - you don't need to enable Sata Controller 2 - Black ports belongs to Sata Controller 2_. And you can only use TOP ports - not bottom ports. I mean 5 and 6_

If you have more than 6 HDD, ofcourse you have to enable Sata Controller 2 and must use black ports too.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Guys if you new, don't make mistake like me;
> 
> as you know this great board has many ports for HDD's or DVD/BluRay
> 
> I've 4 mechanical HDD, 1 SSD and and a BluRay. So I did connect them to first 6 ports but was wrong. 4 gray and 2 black ports used.
> 
> If you have so many disks like me, you have to use like this; You've to use all gray ports as I show
> 
> If you use like this; you have to enable only Sata Controller 1 - you don't need to enable Sata Controller 2 - Black ports belongs to Sata Controller 2_. And you can only use TOP ports - not bottom ports. I mean 5 and 6_


What's the reason? I plugged my 4 drives into 3 4 on your picture, then the 2 ports next to it you have X'd out. OS drive on 3.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I can say works better. I can feel difference. When I click to a disc, works faster. If you don't need, why do you have te enable another controller. You can say placebo effect, but I say not...


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> I can say works better. I can feel difference. When I click to a disc, works faster. If you don't need, why do you have te enable another controller. You can say placebo effect, but I say not...


I could have sworn all of the ones I mentioned were Intel based. I'll have to double check.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I could have sworn all of the ones I mentioned were Intel based. I'll have to double check.


Hello

The only SATA ports on the Deluxe that are not Intel are the two comprising the bottom SATA Express connector.


----------



## szeged

Having some trouble with my rampage v extreme.

if i use the normal onboard start button i get a continuous boot loop after a qcode 00

it requires me to hit one of the other buttons to get into windows, either safe boot or memOK and it will work.

Also im not getting a bios splash page asking me to enter bios if i want to, it only goes straight to windows no matter what.

I got into bios one time and tried to apply xmp profile and set my cpu overclock but then the bios didnt apply the overclock, i got into windows and everything was back to stock settings, no xmp profile and no cpu overclock.

Defective board?

defective memory?

cpu works fine in a different motherboard.


----------



## Silent Scone

How does it behave after you've cleared the CMOS? Sounds like an unstable overclock. Reseat the CPU and check for bent pins and even mounting pressure. Sounds ominous /slightly irregular though


----------



## szeged

tried clearing cmos =\.

this happens at a stock clocks as well as any overclock. This cpu does 4.75 stable 24/7 but im trying at 4.5 just for some quick air testing on this new 980ti. ill check mounting pressure on the cooler, maybe thats doing it.


----------



## Silent Scone

You have a test bed don't you? Might have knocked it the wrong way, like I say it seems fairly erratic


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You have a test bed don't you? Might have knocked it the wrong way, like I say it seems fairly erratic


I'm Gonna remount everything and see if that will fix anything.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Guys if you new, don't make mistake like me;
> 
> as you know this great board has many ports for HDD's or DVD/BluRay
> 
> I've 4 mechanical HDD, 1 SSD and and a BluRay. So I did connect them to first 6 ports but was wrong. 4 gray and 2 black ports used.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have so many disks like me, you have to use like this; You've to use all gray ports as I show
> 
> 
> 
> If you use like this; you have to enable only Sata Controller 1 - you don't need to enable Sata Controller 2 - Black ports belongs to Sata Controller 2_. And you can only use TOP ports - not bottom ports. I mean 5 and 6_
> 
> If you have more than 6 HDD, ofcourse you have to enable Sata Controller 2 and must use black ports too.


Well, I have every SATA port used on both controllers except 1, which is on the Asus controller, plus I have an Intel NVMe drive in addition to the Samsung XP941 M.2 SSD, which is currently not installed. I don't intend on keeping all these drives hooked up, but I but I seem to have accumulated some drives over the years and recently bought a larger drive to consolidate everything from my older drives and I bought 2 Samsung 850s to replace 2 Samsung 840s setup in RAID0, but after moving all the data over I just kept them hooked up. One of the 840s I'm using to cache my 4TB Black drive and the other 840 I setup as a regular drive but Adobe and Cyberlink are using that drive for their cache files, since I have over 100,000 photographs.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I'm Gonna remount everything and see if that will fix anything.


That's what I'd do first.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The only SATA ports on the Deluxe that are not Intel are the two comprising the bottom SATA Express connector.


I think the black ones are Asus


----------



## szeged

Took cpu out for the first time in... 9 months I think now. No pin damage, looks brand new. Next up is remount the cpu cooler and play dimm slot musical chairs to see if that helps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Took cpu out for the first time in... 9 months I think now. No pin damage, looks brand new. Next up is remount the cpu cooler and play dimm slot musical chairs to see if that helps.


if you have not been using it for a while, pull th ebattery for 10 min. then reapply your working OC.


----------



## szeged

ok so i remounted everything and switched up where the ram was in the dimm slots.

everything seems to be working fine for now. i can get to bios every time.

xmp profile is loading fine and all 16gb ram is being detected @ 3000mhz

4.5ghz @ 1.27v is working fine.

wonder what it was that caused it, i barely had the h100i tightened down and temps never exceeded 40c in firestrike.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ok so i remounted everything and switched up where the ram was in the dimm slots.
> 
> everything seems to be working fine for now. i can get to bios every time.
> 
> xmp profile is loading fine and all 16gb ram is being detected @ 3000mhz
> 
> 4.5ghz @ 1.27v is working fine.
> 
> wonder what it was that caused it, i barely had the h100i tightened down and temps never exceeded 40c in firestrike.


probably bumped something out of it's seat in all the excitement with your new 980TiKP.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> probably bumped something out of it's seat in all the excitement with your new 980TiKP.


probably lol.

im able to run 4.8 on this h100i...remind me again why i got an expensive loop?









honestly i think it might have been the memory since i took the stock heat spreaders off and they got jostled around a lot during reinstall, i was having trouble with windows only detecting 12gb but cpuz said 16gb for a while there but now thats fixed after moving the memory sticks.


----------



## Silent Scone

It did sound like gremlins'.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> probably lol.
> 
> im able to run 4.8 on this h100i...remind me again why i got an expensive loop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly i think it might have been the memory since i took the stock heat spreaders off and they got jostled around a lot during reinstall, i was having trouble with windows only detecting 12gb but cpuz said 16gb for a while there but now thats fixed after moving the memory sticks.


eh - try a few loops of x264 with 24 threads (yes 24). see how the h100 does.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - try a few loops of x264 with 24 threads (yes 24). see how the h100 does.


hhaha nope







doubt that would be anywhere under 80c i bet. Im just using it for 3dmark and valley benching, anything harder on the cpu and this h100 will catch fire.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hhaha nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doubt that would be anywhere under 80c i bet. Im just using it for 3dmark and valley benching, anything harder on the cpu and this h100 will catch fire.


ah... cool.









did you try flashing the your evbot yet?


----------



## ravenrocha

Hi,

I have two Geforce GTX 980 ti in SLI mode, and using PCIE slots 1 and 3, makes the top card very hot. I changed the second card to PCIE slot 5 and I notice in that PCIE the speed its only 8X and not 16X. Why? Its some X99 chipset limitation? I have 5930K, so it has 40 lanes. Why I can only achive 16X on PCIE1 and PCIE3 in SLI mode? Why only this combination?
It really makes real difference in benchmarking and gaiming with this config: 16X and 8X? I did test on 3dmark2013 and the results are the same: 16X+16X vs 16X+8X.
With the cards in PCIE slot 1 and PCIE slot 5 the temperature on card 1 went down around 10 degrees!

Is there a way to active 16X on PCIE slot 5 in SLI mode?

Thanks very much.

Regards,
Hugo


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have two Geforce GTX 980 ti in SLI mode, and using PCIE slots 1 and 3, makes the top card very hot. I changed the second card to PCIE slot 5 and I notice in that PCIE the speed its only 8X and not 16X. Why? Its some X99 chipset limitation? I have 5930K, so it has 40 lanes. Why I can only achive 16X on PCIE1 and PCIE3 in SLI mode? Why only this combination?
> It really makes real difference in benchmarking and gaiming with this config: 16X and 8X? I did test on 3dmark2013 and the results are the same: 16X+16X vs 16X+8X.
> With the cards in PCIE slot 1 and PCIE slot 5 the temperature on card 1 went down around 10 degrees!
> 
> Is there a way to active 16X on PCIE slot 5 in SLI mode?
> 
> Thanks very much.
> 
> Regards,
> Hugo


Hello

Only PCIe slots 1 and 3 are x16 capable.


----------



## ravenrocha

Hi Praz,

In SLI Mode, right? Its mobo limitation or chipset?

Thanks,
Hugo


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrocha*
> 
> Hi Praz,
> 
> In SLI Mode, right? Its mobo limitation or chipset?
> 
> Thanks,
> Hugo


Hello

Any additional lane configurations would require additional PCIe switches increasing both cost and latency.


----------



## Silent Scone

Run the second card in which ever slot works best in your system. 8x GEN3 has plenty of bandwidth for a single GPU card. Current GPUs have plenty of memory to cope for data travelling across the bus to not be a bottleneck.


----------



## ravenrocha

Thanks Silent Scone!!! That's what I thought but wanted to be sure with other opinions and with who knows well this matters like you







) Slot 1 + Slot 5 its the ideal config for me in terms of heating issues


----------



## Phillychuck

Hey guys, I just bought a Noctua NH-D15 to go on a X99-A and the only picture I could find showed the cooler scary close to the back of the graphics card. Should I cancel this and get another cooler?

edit: according to Noctua its supposed to be compatible, makes me feel better


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Hey guys, I just bought a Noctua NH-D15 to go on a X99-A and the only picture I could find showed the cooler scary close to the back of the graphics card. Should I cancel this and get another cooler?
> 
> edit: according to Noctua its supposed to be compatible, makes me feel better


it fits that way... just can't have tall ram heat sinks.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it fits that way... just can't have tall ram heat sinks.


I _think_ the NH-D15 is ok with tall ram, the NH-D14 I used isn't.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it fits that way... just can't have tall ram heat sinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _think_ the NH-D15 is ok with tall ram, the NH-D14 I used isn't.
Click to expand...

My RAM isn't that tall, just has a point that should work hopefully 

I was just scared the fins would be be so close to the GPU I could scrape it on accident removing the card. I'm generally really careful with things tho.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> My RAM isn't that tall, just has a point that should work hopefully
> 
> I was just scared the fins would be be so close to the GPU I could scrape it on accident removing the card. I'm generally really careful with things tho.


My card as a backplate so I wasn't worried about it, however to remove the card with the huge thing on the CPU, well I broke that thing on the R4BE (was able to salvage one from a dead board at work xD)


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> My card as a backplate so I wasn't worried about it, however to remove the card with the huge thing on the CPU, well I broke that thing on the R4BE (was able to salvage one from a dead board at work xD)


Ouch ! Didn't think about that clip, but maybe can use a long prod (plastic or wood) to push it. Also I read somewhere the fan headers on the motherboard get totally blocked so have to remove the cooler to change fans.


----------



## Kimir

Well, the backplate on a side and the cooler on the other side of the card, couldn't access it without using a screwdriver and this happened.
On the Rampage V the fans headers are on the opposite side of the VRM compared to the X99-A

They seems very accessible to me.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, the backplate on a side and the cooler on the other side of the card, couldn't access it without using a screwdriver and this happened.
> On the Rampage V the fans headers are on the opposite side of the VRM compared to the X99-A
> 
> They seems very accessible to me.


Heck, with my fat hands the GPU makes it hard for me to plug them in with a H100i


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I used a Thermalright Macho on a RVE, cleared the GPU ok but could only run one fan due to RAM interference. It was OK to verify operation, but I wouldn't want to use it under much of a load.

Bamboo chopstick to release GPU latch.


----------



## wholeeo

Can someone point me to the T_Sensor on the Deluxe USB 3.1? The manual doesn't specify where it's located.


----------



## Lshuman

double post


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Can someone point me to the T_Sensor on the Deluxe USB 3.1? The manual doesn't specify where it's located.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Can someone point me to the T_Sensor on the Deluxe USB 3.1? The manual doesn't specify where it's located.


If you click on this site it will show you. Just scroll down to chapter one; 1.2.2 and you will see the graph. It's at the bottom right just above the first USB connector and the chassis fan connector.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/Z97-DELUXE_USB31/E9933_Z97-DELUXE_USB_3-1_for_web_only.pdf thumb.gif


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> so ever since I added a HOTAS to my X99 deluxe built, I've been having this apparently "too-many-USB-device-plugged-in-windows-refuse-to-boot" problem
> 
> I'm using win 7 64 here...
> 
> how do I fix this? I've talked on other forums, apparently those with rampage v can simply set the bios to not activating all usb ports until the os loaded, and using the ps/2 for the keyboard in case you need boot related tasks
> 
> but the x99 deluxe has no ps/2, so I would be stuck without be able to access my bios if I need it, of course there is clear cmos method, but who want that kind of emergency mechanic?
> 
> so is there anything I can do? preferably without changing BIOS?


please can someone help me?

I've found the exact same problem posted on youtube here




how do I fix this annoying usb boot problem?


----------



## Silent Scone

Without giving a direct answer as I've not experienced this exact problem,I believe it's something to do with using legacy USB devices. That video isn't exactly helpful as he's saying the machine was hanging up after a partial resolve but he didn't think to remove devices in the first instance which wasn't very clever. Bit of a mumble really.

Try the following

Under boot set USB Initialization to Fully Initialized

Under Advanced USB Configuration set the following: IntelxHCI Mode: Enabled, EHCI Legacy Support: Disabled, xHCI Hand-off: Disabled, EHCI Hand-off Disabled.

If this helps, try renabling XHCI Hand off.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Without giving a direct answer as I've not experienced this exact problem,I believe it's something to do with using legacy USB devices. That video isn't exactly helpful as he's saying the machine was hanging up after a partial resolve but he didn't think to remove devices in the first instance which wasn't very clever. Bit of a mumble really.
> 
> Try the following
> 
> Under boot set USB Initialization to Fully Initialized
> 
> Under Advanced USB Configuration set the following: IntelxHCI Mode: Enabled, EHCI Legacy Support: Disabled, xHCI Hand-off: Disabled, EHCI Hand-off Disabled.
> 
> If this helps, try renabling XHCI Hand off.


to be honest, I'd want to know precisely what do these things do before enabling disabling them, I'm afraid if one of them screwed me further, especially compared to my simple but a bit annoying fix by simply unplugging anything but my kbm, annoying but very safe.

thx for the help though.

also if I'm not mistaken this problem also exist on the rampage v boards, so in some way I'm surprised not more people experiencing the issue and the case got more spotlight.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> If you click on this sit it will show you. Just scroll down to chapter one; 1.2.2 and you will see the graph. It's at the bottom right just above the first USB connector and the chassis fan connector.
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/Z97-DELUXE_USB31/E9933_Z97-DELUXE_USB_3-1_for_web_only.pdf thumb.gif


I'm sorry, I should have been more specific. I'm looking for the T_Sensor on the X99 Deluxe. Thanks though.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> to be honest, I'd want to know precisely what do these things do before enabling disabling them, I'm afraid if one of them screwed me further, especially compared to my simple but a bit annoying fix by simply unplugging anything but my kbm, annoying but very safe.
> 
> thx for the help though.
> 
> also if I'm not mistaken this problem also exist on the rampage v boards, so in some way I'm surprised not more people experiencing the issue and the case got more spotlight.


All of these functions are in the manual...

Help yourself so others are able to help you if that's your take on it. 3.6.5 USB Configuration.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/e9504_x99-deluxe_series_ug_for_web_only.pdf


----------



## Jpmboy

? guy asks for help/advise. Great help is provided and... wants to know precisely what the recommendations do. In that case, study up and help won't be needed. Never mind the asinine video.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm sorry, I should have been more specific. I'm looking for the T_Sensor on the X99 Deluxe. Thanks though.


So to answer my own question in case someone else looks for this info the sensor header is located to the right of the bottom PCIE slot, left of the SLI/CFX switch.


----------



## The Veterant

hello everyone!

And today I want to ask for help, in which every time I have ask, is been gratefully serve to me, and I thanks again, that been said.

The kind of help I need is to someone guide, explain me how and pls if step by step would be the prefer method cause I haven't use any software in Windows to check my memory, so that been said lets go to the second part of the story and it is as follow.

I bought a 128GB memory kit from GS part num: F4-2800C15Q2-128GRKD, install this kit and it did work out of the box with the XMP settings at 2800Mhz but disappointed in one way cause the memory results in AIDA64 memory benchtest were less than my self setting this memory kit modules to 2666Mhz with the same memory timing. Under 2800Mhz it was a paint in the no where to get this memory kit with my manual OC to 4.5Ghz, it was booting to windows at this OC speed but some how slot 1 and slot 2 was not showing in windows at the memory manager, so long story short I decide to OC this kit to 2666Mhz with same timing plus using the 100 strap with 2666 its a lot beater than use a 127.3 strap with 2800Mhz, beside that I can use adaptive later with 2666 at 100strap.

So the end of the story is to ask anyone how I can test this memory kit in Windows 8.1 the easies way?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Veterant*
> 
> hello everyone!
> 
> And today I want to ask for help, in which every time I have ask, is been gratefully serve to me, and I thanks again, that been said.
> 
> ...
> ...
> 
> So the end of the story is to ask anyone how I can test this memory kit in Windows 8.1 the easies way?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The easiest way is to invoke the Windows memory diagnostic in Control Panel / Admin Tools / , and select the comprehensive test, not the default basic.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> please can someone help me?
> 
> I've found the exact same problem posted on youtube here
> 
> how do I fix this annoying usb boot problem?


He tells you how he fixed it at the end of the video. Set Fast Boot USB to Partial. I'd suggest disabled, but that doesn't work right on the X99 Deluxe due to a bug they still haven't fixed in the last year.

YMMV as always.


----------



## The Veterant

Thanks I did pass the test not errors


----------



## wholeeo

Is there an app we can use to change voltages on the fly in Windows like TurboV. Booting back and forth into the uefi is getting played out.









Is our only option the Asus suite? If so I guess I'll have to wait for a windows 10 compatible version for x99. I see there's one available for Z97 for Windows 10 so maybe it's only a matter of time before we see the X99 version .


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Is there an app we can use to change voltages on the fly in Windows like TurboV. Booting back and forth into the uefi is getting played out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is our only option the Asus suite? If so I guess I'll have to wait for a windows 10 compatible version for x99. I see there's one available for Z97 for Windows 10 so maybe it's only a matter of time before we see the X99 version .


Asus oc panel


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Veterant*
> 
> Thanks I did pass the test not errors


How long did it take for 128GB? It takes me around 5 hours for 16GB.


----------



## RmZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> How long did it take for 128GB? It takes me around 5 hours for 16GB.


djgar would you mind and if it's not too much to ask..would you post your bios current screenshots? I know you have your settings in sig, but sometimes images help us understand a bit better. Thanks!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Veterant*
> 
> hello everyone!
> 
> And today I want to ask for help, in which every time I have ask, is been gratefully serve to me, and I thanks again, that been said.
> 
> The kind of help I need is to someone guide, explain me how and pls if step by step would be the prefer method cause I haven't use any software in Windows to check my memory, so that been said lets go to the second part of the story and it is as follow.
> 
> I bought a 128GB memory kit from GS part num: F4-2800C15Q2-128GRKD, install this kit and it did work out of the box with the XMP settings at 2800Mhz but disappointed in one way cause the memory results in AIDA64 memory benchtest were less than my self setting this memory kit modules to 2666Mhz with the same memory timing. Under 2800Mhz it was a paint in the no where to get this memory kit with my manual OC to 4.5Ghz, it was booting to windows at this OC speed but some how slot 1 and slot 2 was not showing in windows at the memory manager, so long story short I decide to OC this kit to 2666Mhz with same timing plus using the 100 strap with 2666 its a lot beater than use a 127.3 strap with 2800Mhz, beside that I can use adaptive later with 2666 at 100strap.
> 
> So the end of the story is to ask anyone how I can test this memory kit in Windows 8.1 the easies way?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


128GB at 2800MHz is going to bring your IMC to it's knees I would imagine. Pump up that VCCSA.


----------



## Ukaz

Hi !

So I have this strange behavior of my X99 PRO. If I clear the cmos, I can't overclock (whatever the settings (cpu core voltage,cpu input voltage,etc...) and I have the message saying "overclock failed") and it defaults to the 2800 XMP profile ,125 cpu strap and 127.3 BCLK but If I run 5-Way Optimization in AISuite it defaults to cpu strap 100 and 2400 (and 4800 cpu) memory and then I can overclok, set any XMP profile with any setting like I want.
So I was wondering what 5-Way Optimization do ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> So I have this strange behavior of my X99 PRO. If I clear the cmos, I can't overclock (whatever the settings (cpu core voltage,cpu input voltage,etc...) and I have the message saying "overclock failed") and it defaults to the 2800 XMP profile ,125 cpu strap and 127.3 BCLK but If I run 5-Way Optimization in AISuite it defaults to cpu strap 100 and 2400 (and 4800 cpu) memory and then I can overclok, set any XMP profile with any setting like I want.
> So I was wondering what 5-Way Optimization do ?


Hello

If the EZ XMP switch is set to enabled set it to disabled.


----------



## Ukaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If the EZ XMP switch is set to enabled set it to disabled.


EZ XMP is set to disabled.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> EZ XMP is set to disabled.


Hello

If the switch is set to disabled XMP will not be set following a full CMOS clear.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RmZz*
> 
> djgar would you mind and if it's not too much to ask..would you post your bios current screenshots? I know you have your settings in sig, but sometimes images help us understand a bit better. Thanks!


 UEFI1702.pdf 1361k .pdf file


----------



## RmZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> UEFI1702.pdf 1361k .pdf file


Huge thanks ,really appreciate it!!!! Thank you good sir!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RmZz*
> 
> Huge thanks ,really appreciate it!!!! Thank you good sir!


Happy to help out!


----------



## wholeeo

Are there any drawbacks to running ram at its rated 2666 on 100 strap instead of 125? I'd rather use adaptive vcore instead of offset.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Are there any drawbacks to running ram at its rated 2666 on 100 strap instead of 125? I'd rather use adaptive vcore instead of offset.


Not really, the 2666 on the 100 strap is pretty easy. Easier than 2600 for sure.


----------



## RmZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Happy to help out!


oh man that's one sweet looking pdf all the screen shots are in order! We have different memory kits, this is what I have http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-4x4gb-ddr4-dram-2666mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m4a2666c16
Technical Specifications

Density: 16GB (4x4GB)
Speed: 2666MHz
Tested Latency: 16-18-18-35
Voltage: 1.2V

Format: Unbuffered DIMM
Pin Out: 288 Pin
Intel XMP 2.0
Heatspreader: Anodized Aluminum

Would I be able to use the same settings you have in DRAM timing control screenshot? Or Based on my memory specs what would you recommend? I've used the guide on the first page and used the 2nd xmp profile (2800) with no issues, but I haven't gone into the DRAM timing control section at all. Thanks again for the pdf it really helps out!


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> probably lol.
> 
> im able to run 4.8 on this h100i...remind me again why i got an expensive loop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly i think it might have been the memory since i took the stock heat spreaders off and they got jostled around a lot during reinstall, i was having trouble with windows only detecting 12gb but cpuz said 16gb for a while there but now thats fixed after moving the memory sticks.


no offence ,but with a H100i in Tallahassee,Fla ,I really don't think so


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RmZz*
> 
> oh man that's one sweet looking pdf all the screen shots are in order! We have different memory kits, this is what I have http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-4x4gb-ddr4-dram-2666mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m4a2666c16
> Technical Specifications
> 
> Density: 16GB (4x4GB)
> Speed: 2666MHz
> Tested Latency: 16-18-18-35
> Voltage: 1.2V
> 
> Format: Unbuffered DIMM
> Pin Out: 288 Pin
> Intel XMP 2.0
> Heatspreader: Anodized Aluminum
> 
> Would I be able to use the same settings you have in DRAM timing control screenshot? Or Based on my memory specs what would you recommend? I've used the guide on the first page and used the 2nd xmp profile (2800) with no issues, but I haven't gone into the DRAM timing control section at all. Thanks again for the pdf it really helps out!


It's hard to tell for me - mine are spec'ed at 3400, vs. 2660 at similar timings. Only one way to tell, give it a shot!


----------



## RmZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> It's hard to tell for me - mine are spec'ed at 3400, vs. 2660 at similar timings. Only one way to tell, give it a shot!


thanks, will do! Once again I really appreciate the effort you took in putting a pdf together


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> He tells you how he fixed it at the end of the video. Set Fast Boot USB to Partial. I'd suggest disabled, but that doesn't work right on the X99 Deluxe due to a bug they still haven't fixed in the last year.
> 
> YMMV as always.


IIRC I already use that setting, partial usb initialization with fast boot on right?

still AE whenever my X-55 hotas plugged on at startup

what another bug was you referring to?


----------



## The Veterant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> How long did it take for 128GB? It takes me around 5 hours for 16GB.


Thanks DJgar for the help, but I know I didn't use the computer for a while, anyways that been said, Im almost at the middle of tweaking this kit, I have all 128GB (8X16) stable at 2400Mz with timing 15-15-15-35-2T with 0.950V VCCSA, [email protected] with 1.270V and [email protected] w/ 1.260V, it pass 1 hour of AIDA64 and 1 hour of RealBench. So the next step is to get them to 2666Mz stable with the same OC and I will finish with that.

I Don't know if it is my CPU or the memory kit, but I lean more toward the STRAP foolishness of this technology, but this kit rated at 2800Mz don't do any better than tune in this kit at 2666. With 2666Mz its the sweet spot for the kit, tune right the kit bench in AIDA64 more than been tune at 2800, plus you get to use (Adaptive Voltage) to safe your hardware at the end. So I know that I'm not the most knowledgeable person, because I'm not, Im still in the learning process cause I'm still asking question at the FORUMS, but you don't have to be an expert or an engineer to deduct this equation. Well enough of that









DJgar no you don't have to go crazy with VCCSA voltage on this kit at less on my case, all that dictate the kind of CPU you have, I my case as you can see with 2400 all I need is 0.950 thats what I thought at the begging and I was wrong, and I went back and regroup and wala there you have it. This kit its a good kit I love it don't get wrong and there is not other way to love it, I have to.

There is a lot of advantage to have or own a memory kit like that, as all of you know RAMdrive, with that comes to use it for anything, also one big advantage that money can buy is that I can use (4X16) instead of (8X16) and put less stress on the IMC in which return better OC and stable higher frequencies M'I right ?, so there you have it guys, with that been said I will like to thanks the members that have answer me the questions before and I have learn and still from this and many other forums, TIA


----------



## Ukaz

Hi, again !

Does strap 125 require more voltage than strap 100 when overclocking ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Hi, again !
> 
> Does strap 125 require more voltage than strap 100 when overclocking ?


no. will be the same at the same core frequency.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> UEFI1702.pdf 1361k .pdf file


hey bro - how you do dat? (easily)


----------



## Kimir

If you have adobe acrobat, select all the images, right click and create a pdf.


----------



## wholeeo

And here I was trying to make each screen's shots a long image with GIMP


----------



## rolldog

I eventually traded out my 2800 CL15 memory for some 2400 CL12 memory, and it's been much more stable. With the 2400 memory, I've been able to set my XMP profile and my system posts everytime. When I was using the 2800 memory (Corsair Vengeance LPX), my system would lock every other boot. It would always lock during a cold boot and about 50% of the time with a warm boot, but now, I haven't had 1 problem. I'm not sure if it was the 2800 speed, which meant using a 125 strap, or if it was the particular memory at the root of my problems, but like I said, I haven't had any issues running this 2400 memory which also has a lower latency.


----------



## rolldog

I do have 1 question I hope someone could help me understand. What's the difference between running with a 125 strap with BCLK at 125 and running with a 100 strap with 125 BCLK?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey bro - how you do dat? (easily)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If you have adobe acrobat, select all the images, right click and create a pdf.


As Kimir mentioned. If you have Adobe Acrobat the Win Explorer context menu has a "Combine supported files in Acrobat" function.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I do have 1 question I hope someone could help me understand. What's the difference between running with a 125 strap with BCLK at 125 and running with a 100 strap with 125 BCLK?


The CPU frequency is different.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> The CPU frequency is different.


Hello

The other frequency domains will also be skewed with BCLK not sync'd to the strap speed.


----------



## rafaelvamp

HI everyone. I just built a new system using the asus x99 deluxe.
I have a question about the fan control software. The black strip interface on the bottom-right of my screen gives me 4 choices from super-silent to turbo fast, but is there a way to setup it to be automatic? because sometimes I forget to change it and enter a high demand app like c4d, and forget to put it in a fast mode so I think I might damage the components.
Any advice?
Thanks


----------



## djgar

There's a recent Intel RST update to 14.0.0.1143.

So far no problems, but no mention of Win 10 compatibility.


----------



## RmZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey bro - how you do dat? (easily)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If you have adobe acrobat, select all the images, right click and create a pdf.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> As Kimir mentioned. If you have Adobe Acrobat the Win Explorer context menu has a "Combine supported files in Acrobat" function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU frequency is different.


Yea, Jpmboy that's one sweet pdf, it looks good on my tablet and can compare settings while in bios. Thanks again djgar!


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> IIRC I already use that setting, partial usb initialization with fast boot on right?
> 
> still AE whenever my X-55 hotas plugged on at startup
> 
> what another bug was you referring to?


Setting Fast Boot USB to disabled works initially. Then after a reboot causes the EHCI controller (USB 2.0) to flake out and put up yellow bangs (!) in the Device Manager.

This setting worked correctly on Asus X79, but has been broken since release of the Asus X99. Partial Initialization and Full Initialization do not cause the bug to exhibit.

The video quality is poor, but this demonstrates the bug.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafaelvamp*
> 
> HI everyone. I just built a new system using the asus x99 deluxe.
> I have a question about the fan control software. The black strip interface on the bottom-right of my screen gives me 4 choices from super-silent to turbo fast, but is there a way to setup it to be automatic? because sometimes I forget to change it and enter a high demand app like c4d, and forget to put it in a fast mode so I think I might damage the components.
> Any advice?


You should just scrap Fan Xpert altogether and set up custom fan profiles in the BIOS; best way to be safe IMHO.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If you have adobe acrobat, select all the images, right click and create a pdf.


I'm assuming this only works with the paid version correct?

___________________________________________________________________________________

If so for those of us that don't have Acrobat or rather not install it we can use the following website,

http://jpg2pdf.com/

Used it and it works great.


----------



## Kimir

Yes, acrobat creator, not the simple reader.









I'm French so it's in French, but you got the idea.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> This setting worked correctly on Asus X79, but has been broken since release of the Asus X99. Partial Initialization and Full Initialization do not cause the bug to exhibit.


Hello

Intel's updated USB specs were first implemented on the Z97 platform. So that different behavior is seen on Z97/X99 compared to X79 should not be surprising.


----------



## wholeeo

Well the wireless adapter that came with the Deluxe has proven to be useful. Having it connected to my wireless network is the only way I can get my TV to be used as a wireless display.


----------



## djgar

Looks like the Asus download section now has Win 10 as an option with beta versions of the Intel RST and chipset. How nice of Intel, 4 days before Win 10's official release to grant us beta versions







. They don't even show up in their official web site.

Should prove exciting


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Intel's updated USB specs were first implemented on the Z97 platform. So that different behavior is seen on Z97/X99 compared to X79 should not be surprising.


It breaks EHCI/USB 2.0, which last saw an update back in 2010.

Intel's own website shows a 1.1 Specification with a date of 2008.

If were talking about xHCI/USB 3.0, I'd find your answer plausible. With 2.0, I'm afraid I'm going to require proof.

Regardless of the answer, it's still bad on Asus.

If the setting doesn't work anymore because it's not compliant... then remove it from the UEFI. Don't leave it bugged and broken.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> It breaks EHCI/USB 2.0, which last saw an update back in 2010.
> 
> Intel's own website shows a 1.1 Specification with a date of 2008.
> 
> If were talking about xHCI/USB 3.0, I'd find your answer plausible. With 2.0, I'm afraid I'm going to require proof.
> 
> Regardless of the answer, it's still bad on Asus.
> 
> If the setting doesn't work anymore because it's not compliant... then remove it from the UEFI. Don't leave it bugged and broken.


Hello

It breaks nothing. xHCI is now used for both USB2.0 and 3.0. EHCI is irrelevant with Intel's current specs. As far as requiring proof I don't know what to say as I can't be bothered. Accessing Intel's latest developers papers would be a good start. Also researching why disabling xHCI solves so many incompatibility issues with USB2.0 devices may yeild some insight.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It breaks nothing. xHCI is now used for both USB2.0 and 3.0. EHCI is irrelevant with Intel's current specs. As far as requiring proof I don't know what to say as I can't be bothered. Accessing Intel's latest developers papers would be a good start. Also researching why disabling xHCI solves so many incompatibility issues with USB2.0 devices may yeild some insight.


That's the way arguments work. You make the claim, you put up the proof. If you can't be bothered, then you can't be believed.

I put up some Intel documents that would imply you don't know what you're talking about.

You do understand this is the Internet, yes?






Right now, you're not making any sense. xHCI can speak the older USB languages, but don't conflate that to mean that it controls EHCI. EHCI is an independent controller.

Changes to xHCI aren't going to break changes to EHCI and EHCI hasn't had any changes in years.

This also conveniently ignores the other aspect of this discussion. Even if you are 100% correct, why is a broken non-complaint UEFI settings still listed as an option in the firmware?


----------



## Canis-X

I guess he hasn't figured out who Praz is yet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Well the wireless adapter that came with the Deluxe has proven to be useful. Having it connected to my wireless network is the only way I can get my TV to be used as a wireless display.


How did you get the "smart" TV to accept the vid signal? I can get my android devices to do wireless to the TV...?


----------



## Praz

Hello

The following is from the X99 PCH datasheet. If xHCI is enabled in the UEFI all USB 2.0 and 3.0 are provided by the xHCI controller. If xHCI is set to disabled those ports are no longer available and the active ports are all USB 2.0 sourced from either EHCI1, EHCI2 or both EHCI controllers. My previous statement stands as written. If Intel USB 3.0 ports are active and available for use any available Intel USB 2.0 ports will also be from the xHCI controller. AS the X79 platform had no native USB 3.0 capability any comparison between that platform and X99 is baseless.

Quote:


> Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controllers
> 
> The PCH contains one eXtensible Host Controller Interface (xHCI) controller and two Enhanced Host Controller Interface (EHCI) controllers. The xHCI controller is mapped as PCI D20:F0 and it supports up to fourteen USB 2.0 ports of which six can be configured as SuperSpeed (USB 3.0) ports.
> 
> EHCI controller 1 (EHCI1) is located at D29:F0 and it supports up to eight USB 2.0 ports. EHCI controller 2 (EHCI2) is located at D26:F0 and it supports up to six USB 2.0 ports. USB2.0 Port 1 and Port 9 in EHCI controller can be used for a Debug Port. Each one of the USB3.0 port in xHCI controller can be used for a Debug Device.
> 
> USB 2.0 differential pairs are numbered starting with "0". USB 3.0 differential pairs are numbered starting with "1".


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I guess he hasn't figured out who Praz is yet.


He doesn't get a pass because of who he works for.

That's an appeal to authority and it's a terrible fallacy.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The following is from the X99 PCH datasheet. If xHCI is enabled in the UEFI all USB 2.0 and 3.0 are provided by the xHCI controller. If xHCI is set to disabled those ports are no longer available and the active ports are all USB 2.0 sourced from either EHCI1, EHCI2 or both EHCI controllers. My previous statement stands as written. If Intel USB 3.0 ports are active and available for use any available Intel USB 2.0 ports will also be from the xHCI controller. AS the X79 platform had no native USB 3.0 capability any comparison between that platform and X99 is baseless.




Those EHCI controllers aren't managed by the xHCI. Don't go arguing that this is somehow different either. It maps to the listed PCI locations exactly. That image is verbatim what you described from the document.

You have yet to refute that the EHCI controllers are not independent. The X99 Deluxe does have USB 2.0 only ports. It does have two EHCI controllers. One specific firmware setting breaks those controllers. X79 had the exact same independent controllers and didn't break.

None of this continues to explain why the EHCI controller is broken by a UEFI setting. The EHCI controllers are independent. Your description doesn't even refute that.

You also still haven't answered why, if we believe you, there is a flawed setting in the UEFI? Why is the ECHI being broken by the firmware and why is that setting still in there? Especially a year into the life of the board?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those EHCI controllers aren't managed by the xHCI.


Hello

That's correct but they are mutually exclusive. Either the xHCI controller can be active (xHCI enabled) or the EHCI controllers active (EHCI disabled). As long as USB 3.0 capability is present the available USB 2.0 ports are also xHCI.

There is no sense my going in circles any longer regarding this. If you have issues with any USB devices set xHCI to disabled. If this fixes the issue contact the manufacturer of the USB device for updated firmware that complies with Intel's xHCI specifications. If setting xHCI to disabled does not solve the issue contact support for your location at ASUS.com. When doing so provide complete system details including settings and the make and model of the USB device as well as the firmware version for the device in question.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> He doesn't get a pass because of who he works for.
> 
> That's an appeal to authority and it's a terrible fallacy.


If you know it all already based on what you've found on the interwebs, why are you wasting your time in here then?









ermm....I agree good sir! Your infinite wisdom doth shineith through the fog that is our misery!!









Beer me!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> How did you get the "smart" TV to accept the vid signal? I can get my android devices to do wireless to the TV...?


My TV has a screen mirroring source which can be selected. Initially when selecting to connect to a wireless display the TV would get the request from my desktop but for whatever reason it would just time out. Once I made the wifi adapter connect to my home network Windows seemed to create a new wireless network for TV connectivity and the TV finally connected to my desktop. (Local Area Connection 3)


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> If you know it all already based on what you've found on the interwebs, why are you wasting your time in here then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ermm....I agree good sir! Your infinite wisdom doth shineith through the fog that is our misery!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beer me!


Actually, you have a good point. I'll just put him on ignore.

Let's resume our talks about OC'ing.


----------



## Canis-X

Sounds good Highspeed! Carry on smartly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> My TV has a screen mirroring source which can be selected. Initially when selecting to connect to a wireless display the TV would get the request from my desktop but for whatever reason it would just time out. Once I made the wifi adapter connect to my home network Windows seemed to create a new wireless network for TV connectivity and the TV finally connected to my desktop. (Local Area Connection 3)


Thx bud. +1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Actually, you have a good point. *I'll just put him on ignore.*
> Let's resume our talks about OC'ing.


I'm sure the feeling is mutual.
... another guy that parachutes in, asks for advice/understanding, gets it and can't just say thanks.


----------



## theMillen

was told to post this here as well:

MOTHER OF GOD... i need a change of underwear and pants.... i got the dreaded "CPU OVERVOLTED" warning on my asus sabertooth Q.Q first thing i did was pull cable and set the clear cmos jumper and held down the memok button, plugged back in and pressed power... nothing... pulled cmos jumper, and it came to life >.> scared the **** out of me... going back to stock for a little while :/ and gonna run some stress tests at stock.


----------



## wholeeo

For the Deluxe gang, just a warning, those Intel Rapid Storage Beta drivers for Windows 10 that are up on the Asus page gave me constant BSOD's last night. YMMV.

Most likely applies to other X99 boards as well.


----------



## RmZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> For the Deluxe gang, just a warning, those Intel Rapid Storage Beta drivers for Windows 10 that are up on the Asus page gave me constant BSOD's last night. YMMV.
> 
> Most likely applies to other X99 boards as well.


Well that that's a downer, already downloaded the win10 media creation tool (iso/thumbdrive) https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 took a few minutes 
I was going to wait a few days anyway. Already made an iso and also got win10 on a thumbdrive


----------



## Kimir

That's why I love the internet connection at work, Downloaded the ISO is 15minutes, would have taken me a day at home.


----------



## DesertRunner

Motherboard model: X99 Sabertooth
UEFI Version: 1801
CPU: I7 5820K
Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: GSKILL F4-2800C16Q-32GRK 32GB
GPU: Asus Strix GTX 980
SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB, Intel 750 NVMe PCIe (currently using the 850 EVO without Intel 750 because the 750 gave me other problems)
PSU: Seasonic X1050
USB Devices (model/version number): Logitech G510 Keyboard, Mionix Naos 7000 Mouse
Monitor: Samsung 21"
CPU Cooler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
PC CASE: Phanteks Enthoo Pro
Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? Windows 7 Ultimate, Yes Activated
Drivers Installed (include version): All latest Asus drivers, downloaded from Asus website 2015.07.27
Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: No
System Overclocked (provide details)? No, 3.3ghz stock

Issue:

New build. Everything was working ok for 2 days. Installed all windows updates (about 400 of them), rebooted many times during updates.... rebooted one final time and all updates were finished. So far so good. Then I installed AISuite (latest version from Asus website as of 2015.07.27). After installing AISuite I reboot and at Windows Login screen all USB ports go completely dead. No power to keyboard or mouse, just dead. Replugged to different USB ports, nothing. I reboot and am able to use keyboard to get into bios. In bios the keyboard and mouse are both working. Tried setting USB to 'full initialization' and rebooting... same issue happens, USB loses all power at Windows login screen. Tried changing every other possible USB setting in bios one by one, still nothing.

Currently unable to log into Windows because this mobo does not have a PS2 port and I'm unable to get past the Windows Login screen without keyboard/mouse.

This started with bios version 0216. I updated to 1801 but it did not help.

Called Asus phone support and was told that there's no known issues with AISuite and I should just reinstall Windows and try again because most likely my Windows installation was "corrupted"

Any other ideas?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesertRunner*
> 
> Motherboard model: X99 Sabertooth
> UEFI Version: 1801
> CPU: I7 5820K
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: GSKILL F4-2800C16Q-32GRK 32GB
> GPU: Asus Strix GTX 980
> SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB, Intel 750 NVMe PCIe (currently using the 850 EVO without Intel 750 because the 750 gave me other problems)
> PSU: Seasonic X1050
> USB Devices (model/version number): Logitech G510 Keyboard, Mionix Naos 7000 Mouse
> Monitor: Samsung 21"
> CPU Cooler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
> PC CASE: Phanteks Enthoo Pro
> Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? Windows 7 Ultimate, Yes Activated
> Drivers Installed (include version): All latest Asus drivers, downloaded from Asus website 2015.07.27
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: No
> System Overclocked (provide details)? No, 3.3ghz stock
> 
> Issue:
> 
> New build. Everything was working ok for 2 days. Installed all windows updates (about 400 of them), rebooted many times during updates.... rebooted one final time and all updates were finished. So far so good. Then I installed AISuite (latest version from Asus website as of 2015.07.27). After installing AISuite I reboot and at Windows Login screen all USB ports go completely dead. No power to keyboard or mouse, just dead. Replugged to different USB ports, nothing. I reboot and am able to use keyboard to get into bios. In bios the keyboard and mouse are both working. Tried setting USB to 'full initialization' and rebooting... same issue happens, USB loses all power at Windows login screen. Tried changing every other possible USB setting in bios one by one, still nothing.
> 
> Currently unable to log into Windows because this mobo does not have a PS2 port and I'm unable to get past the Windows Login screen without keyboard/mouse.
> 
> This started with bios version 0216. I updated to 1801 but it did not help.
> 
> Called Asus phone support and was told that there's no known issues with AISuite and I should just reinstall Windows and try again because most likely my Windows installation was "corrupted"
> 
> Any other ideas?


Hello

Fully clear the BIOS. Also try setting xHCI to disabled in the USB section of the BIOS. If this does not help attempt a Windows repair using the install media or perform a fresh install of the operating system.


----------



## DesertRunner

Thanks for the speedy reply Praz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Fully clear the BIOS.


Any specific way I should do this? I've used the MemOK button and also updated the bios which reset all bios settings. Do also I need to use or move a jumper on the motherboard?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Also try setting xHCI to disabled in the USB section of the BIOS. If this does not help attempt a Windows repair using the install media or perform a fresh install of the operating system.


I have tried setting xHCI to disabled, no change. There are several other USB settings, any suggestion on what they should be set to?

I'd like to try anything aside from re-install of OS first and only do an OS reinstall as a last resort. Those Windows updates take forever and I just finished all of them.

If I do reinstall OS, should I not install AISuite? AISuite seems to be what caused this issue. Everything was working fine before, and installing AIsuite was the only change I made during it's last successful boot.

Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesertRunner*
> 
> I'd like to try anything aside from re-install of OS first and only do an OS reinstall as a last resort. Those Windows updates take forever and I just finished all of them.
> 
> If I do reinstall OS, should I not install AISuite? AISuite seems to be what caused this issue. Everything was working fine before, and installing AIsuite was the only change I made during it's last successful boot.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help.


Boot from the Windows DVD, choose repair your install, and try using System Restore to roll back the registry to before the point that AISuite was installed.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesertRunner*
> 
> Thanks for the speedy reply Praz.
> Any specific way I should do this? I've used the MemOK button and also updated the bios which reset all bios settings. Do also I need to use or move a jumper on the motherboard?
> I have tried setting xHCI to disabled, no change. There are several other USB settings, any suggestion on what they should be set to?


The other USB settings should have no effect regarding this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesertRunner*
> 
> I'd like to try anything aside from re-install of OS first and only do an OS reinstall as a last resort. Those Windows updates take forever and I just finished all of them.


Boot from your install media and attempt a repair or system restore as a first option.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesertRunner*
> 
> If I do reinstall OS, should I not install AISuite? AISuite seems to be what caused this issue. Everything was working fine before, and installing AIsuite was the only change I made during it's last successful boot.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help.


I have not seen these issues when installing AI Suite. I would test for a while without installing it first.


----------



## DesertRunner

Thanks Praz and Ryu for the fast replies.

I tried completely resetting Bios, set xHCI to disabled, reboot and faced the same issue. USB ports seem to go dead just when the Windows logo appears before the login screen pops up. It's not frozen because there's a blinking cursor in the password field. Mouse cursor is stuck in the dead center of the screen, none of the USB ports work at all.

Tried setting Fast Boot to disabled, no luck.

Then I used the Windows CD to try a startup repair. It did not detect any problems to fix.

Finally rolled back to a restore point just before AISuite was installed. Reboot and now everything works. I'm back in business.

So it seems there's some problem with AISuite on my system. Any way to troubleshoot it? I would like to use AISuite if possible but I can get by without it if needed.

You guys are awesome, thanks so much for the amazingly fast help!


----------



## HydrasunGQ

I'm experiencing an issue on my Sabertooth x99 where I'm running quad channel RAM but on slot D1 RAM is not being detected. I've tried all the other sticks of RAM on that slot and no matter what it is not being detected on that slot. The weird thing is that CPU-Z sees the RAM in every slot. But it's not detected by the BIOS or Windows. I've tried BIOS defaults and setting XMP and I get the same results. Any suggestions? Should I RMA this board?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydrasunGQ*
> 
> I'm experiencing an issue on my Sabertooth x99 where I'm running quad channel RAM but on slot D1 RAM is not being detected. I've tried all the other sticks of RAM on that slot and no matter what it is not being detected on that slot. The weird thing is that CPU-Z sees the RAM in every slot. But it's not detected by the BIOS or Windows. I've tried BIOS defaults and setting XMP and I get the same results. Any suggestions? Should I RMA this board?


this is with stock settings in bios?


----------



## djgar

Call me foolish, I just upgraded to Win 10 on my OCZ raid 0 with Intel RST update to 14.0.0.1143 on my 8.1 installation. I was waiting for the BSODs, but none came. of course I had an image from before the download, and another one after the download but before the upgrade.

It did take a lot of downloading - way more than the 2.7GB base. Be warned, after the 2.7GB download when it says Preparing for installation, it still went on downloading for a long time no doubt the special stuff for my installation.

And after several reboots, came the shocker - I logged into my desktop which looked pretty much the same as before! One annoying bit is you can't get rid of OneDrive, though you can remove it from the taskbar, but not Win Explorer. And the taskbar is much darker even with transparency. But my pinned apps were all there the same.

The biggest bad for me is that Outpost Firewall Pro is not currently supported, not Microsoft's fault but Agnitum which apparently has been dragging, so Windows Firewall it is for now. Kaspersky was no problem at least, and even True Launch Bar works great, as does Office 2010.


----------



## V I P E R

Today I've updated to Windows 10, but I can't get S/PDIF to work. On 8.1 the S/PDIF and DTS connect were working perfectly, but not on Windows 10. I've installed the latest audio drivers from ASUS support site.


----------



## Silent Scone

I haven't moved to Win10 yet but will be doing so next week. Did you run the upgrade? Given reports i would advise grabbing the dvd and format reinstalling to a clean install.


----------



## HydrasunGQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is with stock settings in bios?


Yes, I have set to BIOS defaults and still have this issue.


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I haven't moved to Win10 yet but will be doing so next week. Did you run the upgrade? Given reports i would advise grabbing the dvd and format reinstalling to a clean install.


I grabbed the ISO and created a usb myself. I dont trust upgrades. Never had them work out well. I will give it a week or so to make sure software/drivers are updated or longer if needed.


----------



## springs113

My upgrade went by without a hitch. My only gripe is slow arse creative...waiting on my zxr drivers. But everything else works as should. I had just recently did a clean install of 8.1 and had only installed my steam and origin games and the basic windows drivers and software. I don't think i should do a clean install again.


----------



## djgar

Well, I'm shocked at how well the upgrade worked. I'm back in business, and will be doing a clean install if needed, but so far I notice nothing to justify re-installing and reconfiguring a ship-load of software. Any slight annoyances I've noticed so far are going to be there with the clean install. I wish i could get rid of OneDrive and Groove Music, or at least a way to not show OneDrive in Explorer.


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I haven't moved to Win10 yet but will be doing so next week. Did you run the upgrade? Given reports i would advise grabbing the dvd and format reinstalling to a clean install.


Update = not working S/PDIF after that Clean install = not working S/PDIF. Total 6 clean installs until now with latest drivers from ASUS site, again clean install with latest Realtek drivers from their site, and again same procedure from newest drivers from station-drivers = not working S/PDIF and DTS connect. ASUS has to resolve this ASAP. I've tried another few clean installs with drivers from 8.1 that I know were working in Windows 8.1, but on Windows 10 is a no go.


----------



## theMillen

le sigh... just upgraded from 8.1 to windows 10, everything seemed to go fine got into windows, did not auto install 980 ti drivers so first thing i do is go download and as soon as i got downloaded microsoft auto-installed theirs.. so i start a "clean install" of the 353.62 just released got to where it asked to restart at this point i was already playing guitar through my line6 ux2, its started a windows 10 restart (not sure if was nvidia installer or microsoft) and when it came back from restart i have NO USB LOADING >.> any ideas????

with no usb loading in windows i have no way to login. (argg y u no ps/2, dug out an old ps/2 keyboard for nothing, couldnt remember if there was one or not) have unplugged all usb besides mouse and keyboard, and tried all the different ports. they function fine in the BIOS but once windows starts loading NO USB, backlight goes out when windows circle comes up and spinning and no life after to start screen, please help. :/


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> le sigh... just upgraded from 8.1 to windows 10, everything seemed to go fine got into windows, did not auto install 980 ti drivers so first thing i do is go download and as soon as i got downloaded microsoft auto-installed theirs.. so i start a "clean install" of the 353.62 just released got to where it asked to restart at this point i was already playing guitar through my line6 ux2, its started a windows 10 restart (not sure if was nvidia installer or microsoft) and when it came back from restart i have NO USB LOADING >.> any ideas????
> 
> with no usb loading in windows i have no way to login. (argg y u no ps/2, dug out an old ps/2 keyboard for nothing, couldnt remember if there was one or not) have unplugged all usb besides mouse and keyboard, and tried all the different ports. they function fine in the BIOS but once windows starts loading NO USB, backlight goes out when windows circle comes up and spinning and no life after to start screen, please help. :/


crisis over.... disabling xHCI under the USB options allows usb initialization PHEW


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> crisis over.... d*isabling xHCI under the USB options allows usb initialization* PHEW


lol - that's what Praz has been sayin'


----------



## SuperKW

I have unknown device in the device manager , i have latest win10 drivers install from asus website, any one know how to fix this please ?

Thanks


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperKW*
> 
> 
> 
> I have unknown device in the device manager , i have latest win10 drivers install from asus website, any one know how to fix this please ?
> 
> Thanks


Hello

It is most likely related to the Intel LAN controller. I have had the same with all builds of Win10 and has not been an issue so I ignore it.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - that's what Praz has been sayin'


No, it really wasn't.

It was what I was saying. The EHCI controllers are independent. They aren't controlled by xHCI.

His "fix" has put him into USB 2.0 mode. The controllers share some of the ports.


----------



## theMillen

annnnd its back, even with Fast Boot Enabled and Disabled, xHCI disabled, USB set to Fully Initialized... any ideas?!?


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> annnnd its back, even with Fast Boot Enabled and Disabled, xHCI disabled, USB set to Fully Initialized... any ideas?!?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/8530#post_24232513

DesertRunner had a similar problem and had to rollback using System Restore from the Windows DVD.

Worth a shot in the dark.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/8530#post_24232513
> 
> DesertRunner had a similar problem and had to rollback using System Restore from the Windows DVD.
> 
> Worth a shot in the dark.


arggg, that means rolling back to windows 8.1, that just sounds like a headache as well as might as well do a clean install as going from 8.1 to 10 to 8.1 to 10 just sounds like wrecking havoc on the install...

lesigh... maybe ive had a long day and a few too many beers >.> what brought it back was resetting to defaults... and i thought i disabled xHCI... but i really just disabled xHCI HANDOFF.... /facepalm... i think it's bed time... lol


----------



## DesertRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> when it came back from restart i have NO USB LOADING >.> any ideas????
> 
> with no usb loading in windows i have no way to login. (argg y u no ps/2, dug out an old ps/2 keyboard for nothing, couldnt remember if there was one or not) have unplugged all usb besides mouse and keyboard, and tried all the different ports. they function fine in the BIOS but once windows starts loading NO USB, backlight goes out when windows circle comes up and spinning and no life after to start screen, please help. :/


I had exactly the same issue, all USB ports on X99 Sabertooth go dead at the Windows logo right before login screen. In my case AISuite seems to have caused it, rolling back to a system restore created just before AISuite was installed got me up and running again, but unable to use AISuite.

I've seen other people report the same issue, maybe or maybe not related to AISuite. There's definitely something amiss with USB on these boards.


----------



## Silent Scone

These host controllers aren't exclusive to asus boards. I think it's more a case of the tallest trees taking the most wind.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> No, it really wasn't.
> It was what I was saying. The EHCI controllers are independent. They aren't controlled by xHCI.
> His "fix" has put him into USB 2.0 mode. The controllers share some of the ports.


Sure- lets move on. now that you USB is working... how's your OC working?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It is most likely related to the Intel LAN controller. I have had the same with all builds of Win10 and has not been an issue so I ignore it.


My LAN controller is detected and drivers installed appropriately by W10, must be something else. I didn't install the LAN drivers however - I let Windows handle that.



*Also with AISuite, my USB 3.1 boost doesn't seem to be working! Isn't 3.1 boost meant to replace 3.0 boost?*


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> My LAN controller is detected and drivers installed appropriately by W10, must be something else. I didn't install the LAN drivers however - I let Windows handle that.
> 
> 
> 
> *Also with AISuite, my USB 3.1 boost doesn't seem to be working! Isn't 3.1 boost meant to replace 3.0 boost?*


Hello

Check the hardware ID. It will likely point to the Intel LAN controller. As I wrote I have seen no issues with the LAN controller so have ignored it.


----------



## djgar

In my Win 10 Pro Device Manager the X99-A shows only the LAN controller without the expansion - everything looks normal here, obviously no Bluetooth. My bet is on the Bluetooth







.

Looking at the installed app list, there's an Asus Welcome app??


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperKW*
> 
> 
> 
> I have unknown device in the device manager , i have latest win10 drivers install from asus website, any one know how to fix this please ?
> 
> Thanks


You wouldn't happen to have an xbox 360 wireless controller receiver plugged into your system would you?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> In my Win 10 Pro Device Manager the X99-A shows only the LAN controller without the expansion - everything looks normal here, obviously no Bluetooth. My bet is on the Bluetooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *Looking at the installed app list, there's an Asus Welcome app??*


I have that too...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> In my Win 10 Pro Device Manager the X99-A shows only the LAN controller without the expansion - everything looks normal here, obviously no Bluetooth. My bet is on the Bluetooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Looking at the installed app list, there's an Asus Welcome app??


Hello

This is still shown with Bluetooth disabled in the UEFI. As I noted above the ID (root\NetTap6) for the device on my system points to the Intel LAN.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is still shown with Bluetooth disabled in the UEFI. As I noted above the ID (root\NetTap6) for the device on my system points to the Intel LAN.


Interesting - is the LAN controller different between the A and the Deluxe?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Interesting - is the LAN controller different between the A and the Deluxe?


Hello

They both use the 218V and the Deluxe also has the 211. Both controllers use the same driver.


----------



## djgar

Ahh! So the 211 looks to be the culprit in the Device Manager, though you mentioned it's working fine. Well, it is a brand new Windows, but as long as it's working.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Ahh! So the 211 looks to be the culprit in the Device Manager, though you mentioned it's working fine. Well, it is a brand new Windows, but as long as it's working.


Hello

The R5E does not have the 211 and is where I got the root\NetTap6 ID from.


----------



## djgar

It's all a mystery!







New releases ARE exciting! So far no problems with my upgrade from the ISO. RST 14.0.0.1143 showing no problems after upgrading my system's RAID 0 system disks.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Audio issues, specifically multi-channel, seems to be the biggest issue across platforms.


----------



## springs113

I must be one of the lucky few because my only gripe is my sound blaster zxr not functioning but I can live with that for now because my main purpose for it...is not being utilized right now. I may consider doing a fresh install however because my boot times are not what I'm used to.


----------



## DesertRunner

I have a more serious issue with my X99 Sabertooth board now, could use some help troubleshooting it.

Mechanical HDD's connected to the SATA ports on this board start experiencing strange issues. OS is running from an SSD and the SSD doesn't seem to have any problems (at least so far).

The first time connecting storage HDD's that were taken from a previous PC (routinely tested, no issues with them on previous PC) Windows immediately rebooted and ran CHKDSK at startup on one of them. Next, what looked like data loss in Windows explorer started to occur on all 4 connected HDD's. Directories disappear, access denied errors pop up, and files that were fine before become inaccessible.

At first I thought it was one or more HDD's going bad, but I think I have ruled that out. I removed the drives experiencing these problems and put them back into an old PC. Transferred data off them onto brand new HDD's using recovery software, checked the filesystem and ran diagnostics on the new HDD's and found no issues. Put the new drives into the X99 Sabertooth build and immediately started having the same issues with the new drives.

For some reason this PC is causing mechanical SATA HDD's to lose data and/or have filesystem problems.

What could be the cause of this?

The old drives were Seagate 2TB and 3TB HDD's, the brand new drives are 4TB Seagate SSHD's.

Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesertRunner*
> 
> I have a more serious issue with my X99 Sabertooth board now, could use some help troubleshooting it.
> 
> Mechanical HDD's connected to the SATA ports on this board start experiencing strange issues. OS is running from an SSD and the SSD doesn't seem to have any problems (at least so far).
> 
> The first time connecting storage HDD's that were taken from a previous PC (routinely tested, no issues with them on previous PC) Windows immediately rebooted and ran CHKDSK at startup on one of them. Next, what looked like data loss in Windows explorer started to occur on all 4 connected HDD's. Directories disappear, access denied errors pop up, and files that were fine before become inaccessible.
> 
> At first I thought it was one or more HDD's going bad, but I think I have ruled that out. I removed the drives experiencing these problems and put them back into an old PC. Transferred data off them onto brand new HDD's using recovery software, checked the filesystem and ran diagnostics on the new HDD's and found no issues. Put the new drives into the X99 Sabertooth build and immediately started having the same issues with the new drives.
> 
> For some reason this PC is causing mechanical SATA HDD's to lose data and/or have filesystem problems.
> 
> What could be the cause of this?
> 
> The old drives were Seagate 2TB and 3TB HDD's, the brand new drives are 4TB Seagate SSHD's.
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Check your sata cables, I had a bad sata cable that caused this exact issue you're describing.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sure- lets move on. now that you USB is working... how's your OC working?


mine? went bk to stock for a day bc the overvoltage scare and working on getting 10 straight yesterday, will work on getting cache bumped up today hopefully


----------



## DesertRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Check your sata cables, I had a bad sata cable that caused this exact issue you're describing.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'm using the Asus sata cables that came with the X99 Sabertooth. Do you think it's possible all of them are bad? How does one test a sata cable?


----------



## djgar

Replace it with one you know works


----------



## DanBr

Anyone using a Samsung SM 951 on an ASUS x99 board?
If so could you tell what bios you have success with?
What bios settings you used?
Did you disable CMS?
Did you format the drive to GPT?

Any help greatly appreciated
Dan


----------



## Jpmboy

Could that unknown device be the chipset AMD (or ADM) driver? Has anyone inserted the MB dvd and let Driver search try to find it?


----------



## DesertRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Replace it with one you know works


The issue happens with 6 drives, so I'll replace all 6 and see if it makes any difference. Seems unlikely they would all be bad though.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesertRunner*
> 
> The issue happens with 6 drives, so I'll replace all 6 and see if it makes any difference. Seems unlikely they would all be bad though.


So all six drives show the same problem? Yeah, unlikely all six cables are bad









Any on-drive switches or jumpers?


----------



## DesertRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> So all six drives show the same problem? Yeah, unlikely all six cables are bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any on-drive switches or jumpers?


Two of the older drives have jumper pins but no jumpers on them. They worked perfectly in the previous PC they were in. The 4 brand new drives are Seagate SSHD 4TB's and do not have any jumper pins at all.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesertRunner*
> 
> The issue happens with 6 drives, so I'll replace all 6 and see if it makes any difference. Seems unlikely they would all be bad though.


Unlikely, but possible if they were all made in the same batch. I'm not sure what else to suggest, I just read your problem and it was exactly what I went through a few years ago.


----------



## elbeasto

What are safe system agent voltages? I've got it at 0.165 now and I thought I had the bd post error fixed but it happened again the other day.
I'm just running stock 100 bclk with 2666 mem 1.35 DRAM post volt and 1.2 eventual.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> What are safe system agent voltages? I've got it at 0.165 now and I thought I had the bd post error fixed but it happened again the other day.
> I'm just running stock 100 bclk with 2666 mem 1.35 DRAM post volt and 1.2 eventual.


would ned to know what your stock VSA voltage is before giving you a range (blind). The 0.165V is applied to that.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> What are safe system agent voltages? I've got it at 0.165 now and I thought I had the bd post error fixed but it happened again the other day.
> I'm just running stock 100 bclk with 2666 mem 1.35 DRAM post volt and 1.2 eventual.


VCCSA is safe up to 1.200V (according to RAM manufacturer XMP presets), you shouldn't *need* to run anything higher than 1.100V though for anything below 2666MHz, depending on your config. 2133MHz should be fine with a VCCSA of ~0.850V. 3000MHz may need a bump in VCCSA. Download HWiNFO64 and check the VCCSA in there, or even AiDA64 if you're so inclined. From that value you should be able to calculate your stock VCCSA (current VCCSA subtract your offset).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> What are safe system agent voltages? I've got it at 0.165
> I'm just running stock 100 bclk with 2666 mem 1.35 DRAM post volt and 1.2 eventual.


Hello

These voltages are way off. Not only is the difference excessive but it is resulting in some of the emphasis setting to be skewed.

Edit: memory voltages


----------



## elbeasto

hmm, if I don't put agent voltage that high, modules don't get detected and or the system dies, like an under volted overclock. This is at stock CPU settings mind you. Only the RAM is "Overclocked", set at XMP 1 speeds without using the profile.

What is the stock VSA for X99-A? That would be it.

All I want to do is run the CPU at stock but have my 2666 memory run at that speed without having BLCK changed and without having CPU voltage at a constant maximum.

Seriously, XMP on X99 is just so stupid.

I really think it was tacked on after the fact very haphazardly because more cores and lower clocks weren't enough to sell it. They 'implemented' very high DDR4 speeds which it can't really do.


----------



## Desolutional

Cache speed makes more of a difference than DDR4 on X99. Focus on OCing cache first, then move on to RAM. Honestly, anything higher than 2400MHz has small gains vs. core and cache speed - which I benchmarked by running 7-Zip on a mixed 20GB directory using CL16 2400MHz and CL14 3000MHz modules - of which the 3000MHz shaved 6 seconds off the 7min30sec compression time for 2400MHz. For example, I need 0.850V to run 2400MHz 1.2V RAM, but I need 1.008V to run 2666MHz RAM at 1.3V. Just the way the cookie crumbles, VCCSA is a really tricky voltage and has "dead spots". Which basically means, while 0.85V, 0.92V, 0.95V may be stable, anything between those voltages are *unstable*.

Think of VCCSA as a kitchen strainer or sieve, those holes are the unstable voltages, and the solid metal framework is the stable voltages. It's very difficult to place a bead of flour or water on the metal framework, just as it's difficult to find stable VCCSA voltages. The best way to evaluate VCCSA stability is to run RAM at 2133MHz to start off with, then OC your core and cache. When you have 100% stability (system runs stable for 3 days 24/7) then you can start OCing RAM. Cache OCing headroom may decrease as you overclock RAM, you might need to drop cache a few 0.1GHz as RAM speed increases.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Cache speed makes more of a difference than DDR4 on X99. Focus on OCing cache first, then move on to RAM. Honestly, anything higher than 2400MHz has small gains vs. core and cache speed - which I benchmarked by running 7-Zip on a mixed 20GB directory using CL16 2400MHz and CL14 3000MHz modules - of which the 3000MHz shaved 6 seconds off the 7min30sec compression time for 2400MHz. For example, I need 0.850V to run 2400MHz 1.2V RAM, but I need 1.008V to run 2666MHz RAM at 1.3V. Just the way the cookie crumbles, VCCSA is a really tricky voltage and has "dead spots". Which basically means, while 0.85V, 0.92V, 0.95V may be stable, anything between those voltages are *unstable*.
> 
> Think of VCCSA as a kitchen strainer or sieve, those holes are the unstable voltages, and the solid metal framework is the stable voltages. It's very difficult to place a bead of flour or water on the metal framework, just as it's difficult to find stable VCCSA voltages. The best way to evaluate VCCSA stability is to run RAM at 2133MHz to start off with, then OC your core and cache. When you have 100% stability (system runs stable for 3 days 24/7) then you can start OCing RAM. Cache OCing headroom may decrease as you overclock RAM, you might need to drop cache a few 0.1GHz as RAM speed increases.


Thanks for the info but really I just want to set and forget it like you're supposed to be able to do with XMP. Since I can't use XMP because I want a variable CPU voltage, I have to set it manually which doesn't work either without a lot of further mucking around and may never.

I guess I could just run it at 2133 but that means that the hundreds extra I spent getting 2666 (1.2v) & 2800 (1.35v) memory is a waste.

So yeah, the memory flawed, the CPU doesn't turbo when I want it to & only goes to 3.6 (not 3.7) unless I sync all cores.
I consider 1150 an upgrade from 2011-3, the gaming performance is actually better and it costs less.

1151 is already looking disappointing, lower clocks and more money for little gain and if DDR4 is implemented the same way then I want nothing to do with it. I'll stick with 1150 until it falls apart.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I guess I could just run it at 2133 but that means that the *hundreds extra* I spent getting 2666 (1.2v) & 2800 (1.35v) memory is a waste.


Snake Oil. Anything above 2400MHz shows similar performance (and I'm not sure why there is a difference between 2133MHz and 2400MHz). http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/198894-raming-speed-does-boosting-ddr4-to-3200mhz-improve-overall-performance
ET is a weird site, I can't help but think the 2133MHz was an anomaly, oh well. Heck, I've tested the difference between high kits and low kits, and even I know consciously that there is minimal difference (the reason I decided to do so, is because another fellow member said that archival programs benefit greatly from RAM speed). Anyway, as far as RAM clocking goes on HW-E, *usually* higher than 2666MHz requires a BCLK of 125MHz or even 167MHz, for the _average user_.

If you're not bothered about subtimings (XMP changes them a little bit), just keep your default BCLK, and apply the timings manually through the DRAM Timings submenu. My settings are such that I have a frequency of 2400MHz (possible without changing BCLK) and lower timings. Running 2400MHz 1.35V, with timings of 13-13-13-30 1T. Frequency doesn't make much of a difference as I have tested with 7-Zip and h.264; anyone willing to dispute said claim, feel free to prove me wrong with benchmarks, always open to criticism (and it'll help fuel our knowledge too). I don't own the high clocked kits anymore unfortunately, maybe I'll get back into the RAM game once 4000MHz kits are available.

As for the CPU stuff, what you'll need to do is turn off that "ASUS Multicore Enhancement" stuff and set the ratio mode to all cores. As for gaming performance, maybe in Dolphin (Nintendo Gamecube emu) it might be better, but in reality - NO. Anything above 3.7GHz for gaming is more than enough, even for a 980 Ti. Why people purport games to benefit hugely from single core frequency, I have no idea. Maybe on extremely CPU bound games (which should be multithreaded anyway) it may make a difference, but with the imminent release of DX 12, multithreading support should be much better (Deus Ex, I'm looking at you). As for "costs less", maybe for an i5 system, but when I bought into X99, I compared an i7-4970K Z97 to my X99 and guess what? My X99 only cost 15% more. So I decided to go with X99, because _over the long run I'll be saving more monies_. Also yes, Skylake is terrible for CPU advancement (which secretly is actually a good thing for us X99 users, as it prolongs the life of our systems even more). Plus, who doesn't love 10 SATA ports?









TL;DR: X99 is the *best* purchase I've made in a long time. And no, I am not an Intel lackey as I think Skylake is a disappointment. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Anyway, as far as RAM clocking goes on HW-E, anything higher than 2666MHz requires a BCLK of 125MHz or even 167MHz. (Exception being 3200MHz which is very high)..


Hello

Not entirely true. All ram speeds from 2133 to 3200 can be done on the 100 strap with proper tuning on ASUS boards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Not entirely true. All ram speeds from 2133 to 3200 can be done on the 100 strap with proper tuning on ASUS boards.


^^ this. 2666 on 100 and 3000/125 is pretty straight forward with 8x4GB. 3200/100 is the sweet spot right now with 4x4GB.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Snake Oil. Anything above 2400MHz shows similar performance (and I'm not sure why there is a difference between 2133MHz and 2400MHz). http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/198894-raming-speed-does-boosting-ddr4-to-3200mhz-improve-overall-performance
> 
> ET is a weird site, but I can't help but think the 2133MHz was an anomaly, oh well. Heck, I've tested the difference between high kits and low kits, and even I know consciously that there is no difference (the reason I decided to do so, is because another fellow member said that backup programs benefit greatly from RAM speed). Anyway, as far as RAM clocking goes on HW-E, anything higher than 2666MHz requires a BCLK of 125MHz or even 167MHz. (Exception being 3200MHz which is very high).
> 
> If you're not bothered about subtimings (and you really shouldn't be), just keep your default BCLK, and apply the timings manually through the DRAM Timings submenu. My settings are such that I have a frequency of 2400MHz (possible without changing BCLK) and lower timings. Seeing as frequency doesn't make a lot of difference in general use (unless you have an iGPU - we don't), I decided to lower timings instead. Running 2400MHz 1.35V, with timings of 13-13-13-30 1T.


Yeah I've only just recently learned about faster than stock memory having no performance gain and I feel stupid & ripped off for buying it. It wouldn't be so bad if it could run it at those speeds but X99 wasn't really designed to do it.
I could deal with 2666 @ 125 BLCK if it didn't have to have the CPU voltage at a constant max. Like really, what is that about? My guess is because they knew it wouldn't be stable otherwise.

In addition, even with everything at stock on this system the chip only turbos to 3.6GHz, I actually have to set it to sync all cores before it will hit 3.7GHz.

and when performing some tasks it doesn't turbo at all unless using Windows high performance power profile, (OC'ing has no affect on this either).

X99 has just been a terrible and very expensive experience for me. I would recommend anyone avoid it unless you are only transcoding or encoding video.
the "very powerful CPU" mantra is just more of the afore mentioned sake oil.


----------



## DELA360

should i upgrade or fresh install of win 10 pro gtx 970 x99-pro thanks m.2 ssd


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> *Yeah I've only just recently learned about faster than stock memory having no performance gain* and I feel stupid & ripped off for buying it. It wouldn't be so bad if it could run it at those speeds but X99 wasn't really designed to do it.
> I could deal with 2666 @ 125 BLCK if it didn't have to have the CPU voltage at a constant max. Like really, what is that about? My guess is because they knew it wouldn't be stable otherwise.
> 
> In addition, even with everything at stock on this system the chip only turbos to 3.6GHz, I actually have to set it to sync all cores before it will hit 3.7GHz.
> 
> and when performing some tasks it doesn't turbo at all unless using Windows high performance power profile, (OC'ing has no affect on this either).
> 
> X99 has just been a terrible and very expensive experience for me. I would recommend anyone avoid it unless you are only transcoding or encoding video.
> the "very powerful CPU" mantra is just more of the afore mentioned sake oil.


this is not entirely accurate. higher frequencies and/or tighter timings are faster (measurably and perceptively) in just about anything. It also depends on how the rest of the rig is tuned.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> should i upgrade or fresh install of win 10 pro gtx 970 x99-pro thanks m.2 ssd


Hello

If you are doing the free upgrade to Win10 you need to upgrade first.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is not entirely accurate. higher frequencies and/or tighter timings are faster (measurably and perceptively) in just about anything. It also depends on how the rest of the rig is tuned.


Hello

Doubtful you are going to get far with this sound reasoning. Some of the posts made the last few hours regarding this are being made on limited personal experience. Not a whole lot different than looking through a keyhole and equating that to what the entire world must look like.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Doubtful you are going to get far with this sound reasoning. Some of the posts made the last few hours regarding this are being made on limited personal experience. Not a whole lot different than looking through a keyhole and equating that to what the entire world must look like.


So this is also limited personal experience? 




Results on their tests show no difference in performance in regard to DRAM freq.
Timings I couldn't say but I personally won't buy faster than stock freq RAM again.


----------



## theMillen

LMAO... i knew he was linking Linus before even clicking... le sigh..


----------



## elbeasto

so everything in that video is BS?

What about Desolutional's reasoning? Also limited?

It makes no difference anyway, doesn't change the fact that X99 is a terrible platform.
Doesn't matter how many PR people say otherwise.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> LMAO... i knew he was linking Linus before even clicking... le sigh..


Lol.
I like his videos, but some of them are stupid & if you visit Linus Tech Tips forums, its full of stupid ignorant teenagers who can't be reasoned with.
There is literally 1 decent thread on that whole forum.


----------



## elbeasto

Can't be as bad as Tom's Hardware, jeebus.


----------



## rt123

^^^
That's also true. The sad thing is, I think people on Toms are not even teenagers.


----------



## elbeasto

I wouldn't know, I blocked their IP









but while Linus might be a Shill, in the memory video he's not trying to sell anything via a review etc. infact saying that faster memory is better would be in his better interests as a salesman.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Yeah I've only just recently learned about faster than stock memory having no performance gain and I feel stupid & ripped off for buying it. It wouldn't be so bad if it could run it at those speeds but X99 wasn't really designed to do it.
> I could deal with 2666 @ 125 BLCK if it didn't have to have the CPU voltage at a constant max. Like really, what is that about? My guess is because they knew it wouldn't be stable otherwise.
> 
> In addition, even with everything at stock on this system the chip only turbos to 3.6GHz, I actually have to set it to sync all cores before it will hit 3.7GHz.
> 
> and when performing some tasks it doesn't turbo at all unless using Windows high performance power profile, (OC'ing has no affect on this either).


I am going to help you fix up your CPU issues later today (it's 5.30am here, so I gotta' sleep), but rest assured, the CPU can be run with offset voltage so that it will go back to idle voltage when idle. *What I want you to do for us, is to post photos or pictures of the entire first BIOS page (the one with CPU voltages on it)* (should be around 3 or 4 pages long), so that we can better understand the settings you've got. Don't lose faith in X99 just yet!


----------



## elbeasto

Yeah XMP 1 with variable CPU voltage would be nice. Would take me one small step back from hating this build.

but i would prefer to use adaptive on 100 bclk TBH.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Yeah XMP 1 with variable CPU voltage would be nice. Would take me one small step back from hating this build.


Offset or adaptive will get you variable volts, a bit more so with adaptive. Don't despair - it's a challenge you'll get to love. We're not overclockers to be practical!


----------



## elbeasto

well if I go with blck 100 i can use adaptive but will have to suffer through bd errors from a cold boot albeit infrequently.
If I go with bclk 125 then I'm forced to use offset which runs a bit hotter and in turn makes the coil whine in my H110 worse. Not an X99 issue I realise but still another piece of bad luck since my 2600K system died.

God how I miss that rig.

I really miss the technology they had in 2009, my PC would actually boot after pressing the power button, I could run an XMP profile with any problems what so ever.

X99 is Intel's Windows 8 IMO.
It may echo on, albeit wearily but they'll wheel something out to replace it sooner rather than later I'm sure. Even if that means adding ".1" to the end of something, oh wait...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> well if I go with blck 100 i can use adaptive but will have to suffer through bd errors from a cold boot albeit infrequently.
> If I go with bclk 125 then I'm forced to use offset which runs a bit hotter and in turn makes the coil whine in my H110 worse. Not an X99 issue I realise but still another piece of bad luck since my 2600K system died.
> 
> God how I miss that rig.
> 
> I really miss the technology they had in 2009, my PC would actually boot after pressing the power button, I could run an XMP profile with any problems what so ever.
> 
> X99 is Intel's Windows 8 IMO.
> It may echo on, albeit wearily but they'll wheel something out to replace it sooner rather than later I'm sure. Even if that means adding ".1" to the end of something, oh wait...


The platform isn't click and forget in terms of predefined auto rules, but its arguable if this is a bad thing. Overclocking can't always be made easy, if these things irritate you then you can always run the platform as Intel intended and not overclock your system at all. Memory overclocking included. The soaking in of new settings and finding stability can be a longer process for some configurations and there is no problem with users seeking their own preferable method and avoiding this. X99 is plenty fast.

Or you can stick with it and try the suggestions provided


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The platform isn't click and forget in terms of predefined auto rules, but its arguable if this is a bad thing. Overclocking can't always be made easy, if these things irritate you then you can always run the platform as Intel intended and not overclock your system at all. Memory overclocking included. The soaking in of new settings and finding stability can be a longer process for some configurations and there is no problem with users seeking their own preferable method and avoiding this. X99 is plenty fast.
> 
> Or you can stick with it and try the suggestions provided


Doesn't matter if it has to be entered in manually or it's a matter of selecting an XMP profile, neither of them work properly.
Manual causes bd errors and modules not being recognised and XMP causes constant max CPU voltage, like really? Why?

Even at completely stock settings there is a problem, with CPU Core Ratio set to default 'auto' my 5930K only turbos to 3.6GHz, it has to be on 'sync all cores' for it to turbo to 3.7GHz.
For some reason manually setting the DRAM freq will change the CPU core ratio setting to sync all cores... ? Again? Why?

I agree that the platform _can_ be fast but it's not when I need it to be, loading games for eg. I could OC it to 5GHz but loading a game it will still sit there hovering between 1.5 and 3GHz. There's my "Really Powerful CPU" at work being really, really slow. I don't see how anyone can defend that & remain honest.

For any slight performance gain, there are number of quirks and flaws that make it not worth it IMO, especially when you factor in the price to performance ratio, there's just nothing worth it in X99, even if you're on an older 1155 system and on 1150, forget about it, especially for gaming.

If it really was fast and has even a few less bugs, I wouldn't care about the money but since it's a lemon - grrrrr.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> well if I go with blck 100 i can use adaptive but will have to suffer through bd errors from a cold boot albeit infrequently.
> If I go with bclk 125 then I'm forced to use offset which runs a bit hotter and in turn makes the coil whine in my H110 worse. Not an X99 issue I realise but still another piece of bad luck since my 2600K system died.
> 
> God how I miss that rig.
> 
> I really miss the technology they had in 2009, my PC would actually boot after pressing the power button, I could run an XMP profile with any problems what so ever.
> 
> X99 is Intel's Windows 8 IMO.
> It may echo on, albeit wearily but they'll wheel something out to replace it sooner rather than later I'm sure. Even if that means adding ".1" to the end of something, oh wait...


Have you got "memory training" set to ignore, this will make sure all your sticks are present at boot, some of your sticks could have bad margins, these can be ironed out once you get all memory present at boot.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Have you got "memory training" set to ignore, this will make sure all your sticks are present at boot, some of your sticks could have bad margins, these can be ironed out once you get all memory present at boot.


No I haven't, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Doesn't matter if it has to be entered in manually or it's a matter of selecting an XMP profile, neither of them work properly.
> Manual causes bd errors and modules not being recognised and XMP causes constant max CPU voltage, like really? Why?
> 
> Even at completely stock settings there is a problem, with CPU Core Ratio set to default 'auto' my 5930K only turbos to 3.6GHz, it has to be on 'sync all cores' for it to turbo to 3.7GHz.
> For some reason manually setting the DRAM freq will change the CPU core ratio setting to sync all cores... ? Again? Why?
> 
> I agree that the platform _can_ be fast but it's not when I need it to be, loading games for eg. I could OC it to 5GHz but loading a game it will still sit there hovering between 1.5 and 3GHz. There's my "Really Powerful CPU" at work being really, really slow. I don't see how anyone can defend that & remain honest.
> 
> For any slight performance gain, there are number of quirks and flaws that make it not worth it IMO, especially when you factor in the price to performance ratio, there's just nothing worth it in X99, even if you're on an older 1155 system and on 1150, forget about it, especially for gaming.
> 
> If it really was fast and has even a few less bugs, I wouldn't care about the money but since it's a lemon - grrrrr.


When you apply XMP and attempt to reboot you are overclocking. This misconception is quite common and is the grounds for a large portion of arguments. There is no way for the spd programming on a particular memory to prempt the quality of the cpu sample present, hence user intervention is often required. These variances become easier to predict as things mature, but saying a platform is rubbish based on having difficulties stabilising higher memory frequencies isn't fair. With that in mind, if these things do annoy, keep to 2133.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> When you apply XMP and attempt to reboot you are overclocking. This misconception is quite common and is the grounds for a large portion of arguments. There is no way for the spd programming on a particular memory to prempt the quality of the cpu sample present, hence user intervention is often required. These variances become easier to predict as things mature, but saying a platform is rubbish based on having difficulties stabilising higher memory frequencies isn't fair. With that in mind, if these things do annoy, keep to 2133.


I understand that technically XMP is overclocking but I have never had to muck around after setting an XMP profile on any other platform. By now I just expect it to work. And on X99 XMP technically does work, it is stable but I'm left *with CPU voltage at a constant max, why is that?* No one will answer this.

It's more than fair to criticise this platform as it's not just the stupid XMP settings in addition to their instability, it's all the other things combined, non-turbo slowness, BIOS settings affecting other BIOS settings, very poor value, lower turbo speeds at stock etc. But more than that, it's because it _is_ rubbish.

Like c'mon, how many things have to be wrong with this thing before anyone here will admit that it's actually problematic? With Raja I can understand because he works for Asus but with anyone else I'm thinking jeez, does everyone here sell PC's for a living or something? (not far off I'm guessing in some cases).

It's just a white elephant to me, I'd be happy if it died and I was forced to get something else.


----------



## Silent Scone

Have you screenshot the relevant pages within the BIOS? Where are you looking for the voltage to appear at constant load? These parameters aren't exclusive to ASUS boards. If you don't want help and are already convinced the problem lies with the manufacturer people that have experience with the platform will be less likely to help you.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> *Have you screenshot the relevant pages within the BIOS?* Where are you looking for the voltage to appear at constant load? These parameters aren't exclusive to ASUS boards. If you don't want help and are already convinced the problem lies with the manufacturer people that have experience with the platform will be less likely to help you.


Yeah, please do this, it'll help us understand why your rig may be failing to pass its RAM.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you screenshot the relevant pages within the BIOS? Where are you looking for the voltage to appear at constant load? These parameters aren't exclusive to ASUS boards. If you don't want help and are already convinced the problem lies with the manufacturer people that have experience with the platform will be less likely to help you.


IDC who's to blame, I just wish I'd never bought it.

These are the settings I had when it last bd from a cold boot. I really thought I had this fixed with VSA but apparently not. Still, it was a lot longer before this happening than at auto VSA so it might be doing something good, who knows.

Would be great to get rid of these bd errors but there's still the turbo issue. Using a 3rd party app to force the chip to turbo... like this was basically dismissed as an adequate solution but it's just awful to me. Feels like I'm using a PC from 2001.

jpeg.zip 803k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> IDC who's to blame, I just wish I'd never bought it.
> 
> These are the settings I had when it last bd from a cold boot. I really thought I had this fixed with VSA but apparently not. Still, it was a lot longer before this happening than at auto VSA so it might be doing something good, who knows.
> 
> Would be great to get rid of these bd errors but there's still the turbo issue. Using a 3rd party app to force the chip to turbo... like this was basically dismissed as an adequate solution but it's just awful to me. Feels like I'm using a PC from 2001.
> 
> jpeg.zip 803k .zip file


set AI overclock tuner to Manual
Strap and bclk -100
Synch cores
multi to 42
\Cache - auto
cpu core voltage to Adaptive: 0.005V offset, 1.215V turbo (if you know wghat voltage in needed for 4.2GHz, set turbo so the total that appears is that value
Cache voltage - Auto
Cpu input voltage to 1.9V
VSA to 0.150V (offset)
ram to 2666 with manually entered timings for the first 5 - all else on auto for dram timings
Dram voltage BOTH a/b and c/d to 50mV higher than the box label voltage for 2666 (so if it says 1.2V set 1.25V)
Open the external power management section:
Set LLC to 6 or 7
CPU POwer phase to OPrimized
CPU Current to 140%
BOTH Dram to OPTIMIZED and 130%
Now open the internal power management set VR fault management to DISABLED, VR Efficiency ro High Performance

Set VR Efficiency to HIGH PERFORMANCE
Turbo ENABLED
speedstep ENABLED
HIT F10 and repost to bios. save and boot to windows
reboot and fine tune for stability.


----------



## elbeasto

Thanks Jpmboy but I just want the CPU at stock speed with 2666 mem. Can I apply those settings minus the multiplier & leave the cpu vlt at auto?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy but I just want the CPU at stock speed with 2666 mem. Can I apply those settings minus the multiplier & leave the cpu vlt at auto?


yes but, that's been a problem - right? And "Auto volt" are two 4-letter words. Do a proper OC: Wasser cooled? 4.2 is easy.


----------



## Desolutional

As JPM says, *Enable TurboBoost Mode and Speedstep First!*

AI Overclock Tuner: *Manual*
Strap: *Auto*
Initial BCLK: *100MHz*
Final BCLK: *100MHz*
Core Ratio: *Sync All Cores*
Core Multiplier: *42*
Cache Multiplier: *30*
CPU Core Voltage: *Adaptive*
Adaptive: *+0.020V Offset, 1.220V Turbo*
Cache Voltage: *Offset*
Offset: *+0.100V*
CPU Input Voltage: *1.93V*
VCCSA: *Offset*
Offset: *+0.170V*
---
RAM Timings: *2666MHz, 16-16-16-36 1T*
DRAM Voltage: *1.38V*
DRAM *Eventual Voltage* (this is at the bottom of the Timings submenu): *1.35V*
---
Digi Power+ Thingy Menu
LLC: *Level 7*
CPU Power Phase: *Optimised*
DRAM Power Phases: *Optimised*
CPU Current: *130%*
DRAM Current: *120%*
---
VR Fault Management: *Disabled*
VR Efficiency: *Auto*


----------



## Ukaz

Hi again !

There is this thing: I run my cpu at 4.5 GHz at 1.24v and 4125 MHz cpu cache at 1.3v, cpu strap 125, 2666 MHz memory, LLC8. I am 8 hours realbench stable, 14 hours aida64 stable but when I run IntelBurnTest or Prime95 it fails even whith the vcore at 1.3v. So I was wondering if there is something wrong with my overclock and if I should up the vcore and the cpu core voltage.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Hi again !
> 
> There is this thing: I run my cpu at 4.5 GHz at 1.24v and 4125 MHz cpu cache at 1.3v, cpu strap 125, 2666 MHz memory, LLC8. I am 8 hours realbench stable, 14 hours aida64 stable but when I run IntelBurnTest or Prime95 it fails even whith the vcore at 1.3v. So I was wondering if there is something wrong with my overclock and if I should up the vcore and the cpu core voltage.


There's nothing wrong, you'll just need to reduce your overclock ~200-400MHz if you want to pass AVX2/FMA3 stress tests.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Hi again !
> 
> There is this thing: I run my cpu at 4.5 GHz at 1.24v and 4125 MHz cpu cache at 1.3v, cpu strap 125, 2666 MHz memory, LLC8. I am 8 hours realbench stable, 14 hours aida64 stable but when I run IntelBurnTest or Prime95 it fails even whith the vcore at 1.3v. So I was wondering if there is something wrong with my overclock and if I should up the vcore and the cpu core voltage.


Edit: Ignore the LLC comment, I keep forgetting this thread isn't just limited to the X99 Deluxe; stupid me. I still wouldn't use cache higher than 1.25V for 24/7 use, but that's just me; feel free to set it to whatever _you_ want - and buy the Tuning Plan too. Edit: Ignore the Prime95 comment, get better cooling and you'll be able to get stable (still not happy about pulling in excess of 200W through the CPU though; but again, it's your CPU, do what you feel is safe with it). Realbench is perfectly fine for stability testing IMHO, but you will have people tell you Prime95 is the be all and end all of stability testing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Drop down to LLC 7 (LLC 8 is over boosting the VCCIN = 111% LLC, LLC 7 is 97%). Also, I would never suggest running cache higher than 1.25V for long term stability. Other than that, yes you'll have to either reduce the frequency or up the Vcore. Prime95 starts being stupid after a certain frequency though, no matter how much voltage you pump in the chip.


yo - dude, he didn't describe what MB or cpu he is using. *Might want to know this before giving out any sage "advice"*. p95 does not misbehave at any frequency, the issue is with the ability to shed heat from an 8-core processor with those instruction sets because they will draw high current (at any voltage setting). 4 and 6 core cpus are fine with it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Drop down to LLC 7 (LLC 8 is over boosting the VCCIN = 111% LLC, LLC 7 is 97%)


Hello

Actually worst case ( idle to load transition) is approximately 2% overshoot for either LLC 7 or 8. Raja has previously posted this info aquired by monitoring with a scope.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Here's what happens with VCCIN on LLC7 and LLC 8. There is always some momentary "droop" when the load hits. The recovery time is fast so one needs a suitable scope to see it.
> 
> These measurements were taken with a 360~400W+ load VCCIN input current without factoring out conversion losses. LLC 8 recovery from idle to load and load to idle is still fast enough to be deemed "good" at these levels. This is also at default switching frequency. At higher switching frequencies, the recovery will be somewhat faster, tho there is more switching noise and heat (obviously).
> 
> 
> 
> You will see less droop than stated in the chart with LLC 7 when running lighter loads.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Drop down to LLC 7 (LLC 8 is over boosting the VCCIN = 111% LLC, LLC 7 is 97%). Also, I would never suggest running cache higher than 1.25V for long term stability. Other than that, yes you'll have to either reduce the frequency or up the Vcore. Prime95 starts being stupid after a certain frequency though, no matter how much voltage you pump in the chip.


What's with the obsession for not going over 1.25v for cache, you have regularly given this as advice. ??


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> What's with the obsession for not going over 1.25v for cache, you have regularly given this as advice. ??


Because zombies will come after you if you use 1.26V.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> What's with the obsession for not going over 1.25v for cache, you have regularly given this as advice. ??


I haven't seen cache give substantial gains above 1.25V, then again said scenarios vary massively. I couldn't get 4.4GHz cache, unless I used 1.33V of cache (a 0.1V increase, i.e. a 8% increase for 0.1GHz). 4.3GHz only needs 1.23V. Feel free to provide your insight into cache OCing, by all means. I also run cache on offset, so that when idle it will use less voltage (but still the equivalent of a stock cache load voltage).

Edit: I saw the graph... I'm _really_ confused now, some sites suggest nothing higher than around 1.3V, but the ASUS RoG guide says 1.35~1.45V is allowable: http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/

*I haven't seen long term studies on CPU cache degradation, so I tend to err on the side of caution*. That is why I don't suggest going higher than 1.25V. I'll be keeping this rig for the next 5 years, and won't want any excessive degradation between now and then. I usually keep mine at 1.2V, but for the purposes of dialling in my max cache OC, I decided to go to my personal limit. I can easily run 4.1GHz at 1.18V of cache. Everything past 4.1GHz give or take 0.1GHz seems to need more and more voltage, even with the O.C. socket. This is also why I'm keeping my Vcore below 1.25V, which somewhat caps my (weak OCing) 5820K to 4.3GHz. I'm just a regular CAD and encoding user though - I don't tune specifically for numbers, I play games, watch videos and type up reports. 4.3GHz is perfectly fine for that, even 4.0GHz is.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> What's with the obsession for not going over 1.25v for cache, you have regularly given this as advice. ??


The graph of Raja's that praz just re-posted has the vCache at 1.4v. I was concerned with running mine at whatever the next little bump past 1.3v is (1.31625? or something?)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Actually worst case ( idle to load transition) is approximately 2% overshoot for either LLC 7 or 8. Raja has previously posted this info aquired by monitoring with a scope.


So this means that jpm is incorrect when they say that overshoot will happen if you use high LLC presets? He said there was a ~65mV Vdroop put in place to prevent this. From those tables, it seems as if the peak VCCIN is only 40mV higher? Assuming 2V is a safe limit for VCCIN would imply that 1.96V with LLC8 would be safe over the long run?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The graph of Raja's that praz just re-posted has the vCache at 1.4v. I was concerned with running mine at whatever the next little bump past 1.3v is (1.31625? or something?)


erm - that cpu was "experimented" with.... in ways, "well like it was "kidnapped by aliens and woke up naked on a dirt road".









Kidding - but that is a 400W load on the cpu - "don't do this at home". Every user has their personal limits on voltages... I wouldn't run 1.5V cache because I see anyone do it (or 1.4V unless I knew my chip REALLY well). Basically, as you increase cache freq and voltage you will come to a point where lots of voltage does not buy much - back off a multiplier and if that is stabvle under 1.3V you have my personal 24/7 limit . Bench @ 1.3+V sure, frequently








but that's limited scenario, run 24/7 at 1.3+ vcache, not me, and won't buy much 24/7 performance for the cost. Even 1.25V might be a bit much in the long run IMO.
As always, smoke 'em if you got 'em.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> So this means that jpm is incorrect when they say that overshoot will happen if you use high LLC presets? He said there was a ~65mV Vdroop put in place to prevent this. From those tables, it seems as if the peak VCCIN is only 40mV higher? Assuming 2V is a safe limit for VCCIN would imply that 1.96V with LLC8 would be safe over the long run?


This was thoroughly discussed months ago in this thread. The load transition voltage spikes I described are seen with the right equipment.. and as Raja's table shows, VCCINmax is 40mV above the set value (last table entry) in that scenario.

I've been on LLC 6 for all clocks (R5E) on 2 chips: 4.250 thru 4.9 and 5.0GHz.

section 5.6

core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 795k .pdf file


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Because zombies will come after you if you use 1.26V.


That's me done for then, lol


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> That's me done for then, lol


Just out of interest, what sort of cache clocks and voltages do you need? In my case, 4.3GHz = 1.23V, 4.4GHz = 1.33V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This was thoroughly discussed months ago in this thread. The load transition voltage spikes I described are seen with the right equipment.. and as Raja's table shows, VCCINmax is 40mV above the set value (last table entry) in that scenario.


So he shouldn't even be at LLC 8 at all, and you'd recommend backing it down to LLC 6?


----------



## moorhen2

I am on 1.26v cache at 4.2ghz, and 1.30v if I run 4.4ghz, bearing in mind I have a 5960x.









As to LLC, I use 7, have done since day one on this platform. But that's my personal choice.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Just out of interest, what sort of cache clocks and voltages do you need? In my case, 4.3GHz = 1.23V, 4.4GHz = 1.33V.
> So he shouldn't even be at LLC 8 at all, and you'd recommend backing it down to LLC 6?


lol - he can run what ever he wants to. Like I've said, I've never come to a situation where I HAD to maintain load VCCIN by defeating vdroop.
Bottom line - and why this OC thing attracts folks like yourself: it quickly becomes more of an art than science.. and really per sample art.
Once the question of safe voltages comes up on OVERCLOCK.net... 5 users have 15 opinions.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I am on 1.26v cache at 4.2ghz, and 1.30v if I run 4.4ghz, bearing in mind I have a 5960x.


Nice - I wish I could graft the cache from my old one on to this J batch chip.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I am on 1.26v cache at 4.2ghz, and 1.30v if I run 4.4ghz, bearing in mind I have a 5960x.


You have some fairly good linear scaling there, only a difference of 0.04V between 4.2 and 4.4







. I guess it's true about every user have different requirements (I'm scared to run mine beyond 1.25V, but you might be braver than me). The problem with cache instability, is that it usually results in Windows locking up at very random times. I thought mine was stable at 1.3V at 4.4GHz, but I got a freeze during web browsing, 45 minutes after applying my cache settings. Once I upped it to 1.33V, I could run my rig for 6 hours solid. Cache instability won't necessarily show under heavy stress tests (unless you're cycling data in and out of RAM rapidly). The best way I've personally found to evaluate cache instability, is just to use the rig normally, and as soon as it freezes and locks up, I know my cache is unstable. It ain't good if it happens during mission critical stuff though. Edit: I've backed down to 4.0GHz and 1.18V now, I just can't make up my own mind lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Like I've said, I've never come to a situation where I HAD to maintain load VCCIN by defeating vdroop.
> Bottom line - and why this OC thing attracts folks like yourself: it quickly becomes more of an art than science.. and really per sample art.
> Once the question of safe voltages comes up on OVERCLOCK.net... 5 users have 15 opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice - I wish I could graft the cache from my old one on to this J batch chip.


Haha, that's true I suppose. Heck, I ran a 2500K at 1.4V of Vcore for 2 years solid, and never had any degradation happen to me, despite the suggested limits. I suppose as long as you have the tuning plan you're pretty much safe no matter what you do (with the exception being to do mobo damage).


----------



## moorhen2

jpmboy, so your saying your J batch has better core clocks for less v's, but cache is not as good as your old chip, what one gets in one hand, gets taken away by the other.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You have some fairly good linear scaling there, only a difference of 0.04V between 4.2 and 4.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess it's true about every user have different requirements (I'm scared to run mine beyond 1.25V, but you might be braver than me). The problem with cache instability, is that it usually results in Windows locking up at very random times. I thought mine was stable at 1.3V at 4.4GHz, but I got a freeze during web browsing, 45 minutes after applying my cache settings. Once I upped it to 1.33V, I could run my rig for 6 hours solid. Cache instability won't necessarily show under heavy stress tests (unless you're cycling data in and out of RAM rapidly). The best way I've personally found to evaluate cache instability, is just to use the rig normally, and as soon as it freezes and locks up, I know my cache is unstable. It ain't good if it happens during mission critical stuff though.


That's the beauty of this platform, it never gives you a dull moment, and can be as frustrating as hell, hence I have less hair now than 6 months ago, lol.









Yes, cache instability usually causes hard lockups most of the time, which I find helps, as you then know where to look.

Come on, this is OCN.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> That's the beauty of this platform, it never gives you a dull moment, and can be as frustrating as hell, hence I have less hair now than 6 months ago, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, cache instability usually causes hard lockups most of the time, which I find helps, as you then know where to look.


You know the funny thing, I've had over 25 odd lockups when messing about with cache, and my Windows never once got corrupted at all. Lucky or what, eh?

There was also another time when I set my timings to CL11 and booted up Windows. I was pretty impressed by the fact that it even got to the login screen, but brought back to reality the moment I logged in and all my desktop icons were missing and "explorer.exe" has crashed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> {snip}
> Haha, that's true I suppose. Heck, I ran a 2500K at 1.4V of Vcore for 2 years solid, and never had any degradation happen to me, despite the suggested limits. I suppose as long as you have the tuning plan you're pretty much safe no matter what you do (with the exception being to do mobo damage).


Great. landmark CPU. I have a 2700K still running 24/7 @ 4.8/1.45V (offset+turbo - yes, "adaptive" goes back that far) capturing video streaming from 4 security cameras. A top 3 architecture for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> jpmboy, so your saying your J batch has better core clocks for less v's, but cache is not as good as your old chip, what one gets in one hand, gets taken away by the other.


Exactly. I mean I can bench 4.625 cache at 1.35V but noithing more. It's only bench stable. 24/7 I'm either at 4.6/4.0 1.18V/1.18V adaptive, or 4.7/4.2 1.26V/1.275V. The later is pushing it for a day driver.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes but, that's been a problem - right? And "Auto volt" are two 4-letter words. Do a proper OC: Wasser cooled? 4.2 is easy.


so the cpu has to be oc'd to get the mem to 2666 eh?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> so the cpu has to be oc'd to get the mem to 2666 eh?


By definition, running your memory at 2666 is an overclock on the CPU. The CPU's IMC was designed for a maximum of 2133MHz DDR4.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes but, that's been a problem - right? And "Auto volt" are two 4-letter words. Do a proper OC: Wasser cooled? 4.2 is easy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> As JPM says, *Enable TurboBoost Mode and Speedstep First!*
> 
> AI Overclock Tuner: *Manual*
> Strap: *Auto*
> Initial BCLK: *100MHz*
> Final BCLK: *100MHz*
> Core Ratio: *Sync All Cores*
> Core Multiplier: *42*
> Cache Multiplier: *30*
> CPU Core Voltage: *Adaptive*
> Adaptive: *+0.020V Offset, 1.220V Turbo*
> Cache Voltage: *Offset*
> Offset: *+0.100V*
> CPU Input Voltage: *1.93V*
> VCCSA: *Offset*
> Offset: *+0.170V*
> ---
> RAM Timings: *2666MHz, 16-16-16-36 1T*
> DRAM Voltage: *1.38V*
> DRAM *Eventual Voltage* (this is at the bottom of the Timings submenu): *1.35V*
> ---
> Digi Power+ Thingy Menu
> LLC: *Level 7*
> CPU Power Phase: *Optimised*
> DRAM Power Phases: *Optimised*
> CPU Current: *130%*
> DRAM Current: *120%*
> ---
> VR Fault Management: *Disabled*
> VR Efficiency: *Auto*


ive set most of a combo your settings but let the cpu multi at stock and adjusted adaptive cpu volts to slightly higher than stock, i.e. stock is 1.076 at full load so i made it 1.080, 1.07 and offset 0.01

time will tell if bd error occurs, before the last one it was at least a week without it.

Thanks for the settings, I do appreciate it.
but i have to say, look at the settings needed to run an xmp speed compared to any other platform - a bit ridiculous no?


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> By definition, running your memory at 2666 is an overclock on the CPU. The CPU's IMC was designed for a maximum of 2133MHz DDR4.


again and again, yes, its ocing but name one other platform where ocing the cpu is necessary to run mem at an xmp speed.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> again, yes, yes, yes, its ocing but name one other platform where ocing the cpu is necessary to run mem at an xmp speed.


X79... Most Ivy-E can't run just by using XMP at 2400MHz or higher. You have to adjust SA there as well, and changing straps helps which means you can't keep the CPU at stock speeds.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> ive set most of a combo your settings but let the cpu multi at stock and adjusted adaptive cpu volts to slightly higher than stock, i.e. stock is 1.076 at full load so i made it 1.080, 1.07 and offset 0.01


If you're running stock core voltage, I suggest dropping VCCIN to 1.83V with LLC 7, no point pumping excess volts into the CPU.

Also as for XMP presets, anything above 2133MHz is classified as OCing, your CPUs IMC simply might not play too well with a strap of 100, so that's why manufacturers set a strap of 125 or 167 to eliminate any issues. Lol, I stick to 2400MHz cause I don't see a lot of gains in my use, but if you're doing a lot of data heavy stuff, higher frequency may benefit you. Also you have run memtest86 on those sticks to ensure that they're all working properly? bd errors usually occur when you set timings which are too tight, or RAM freq. which is too high. In those cases you either have to: a) increase BCLK strap, b) increase DRAM voltage, c) increase VCCSA a little bit. Most of the time, VCCSA shouldn't need adjusting too much, and too much VCCSA could be a bad thing too.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> X79... Most Ivy-E can't run just by using XMP at 2400MHz or higher. You have to adjust SA there as well, and changing straps helps which means you can't keep the CPU at stock speeds.


ah well there ya go, but that would be a profile, not manually setting the speed, like on x99?


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> If you're running stock core voltage, I suggest dropping VCCIN to 1.83V with LLC 7, no point pumping excess volts into the CPU.
> 
> Also as for XMP presets, anything above 2133MHz is classified as OCing, your CPUs IMC simply might not play too well with a strap of 100, so that's why manufacturers set a strap of 125 or 167 to eliminate any issues. Lol, I stick to 2400MHz cause I don't see a lot of gains in my use, but if you're doing a lot of data heavy stuff, higher frequency may benefit you. Also you have run memtest86 on those sticks to ensure that they're all working properly?


thanks, i have VSA @ 0.15 as well, is that okay?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> ah well there ya go, but that would be a profile, not manually setting the speed, like on x99?


Sure, but the point is XMP isn't always 'set and go' unless you're staying relatively close to what a typical IMC can handle. For example, a 2133-2400MHz XMP profile should work without having to make any other adjustments on X99.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Sure, but the point is XMP isn't always 'set and go' unless you're staying relatively close to what a typical IMC can handle. For example, a 2133-2400MHz XMP profile should work without having to make any other adjustments on X99.


yeah fair nuff, just not used to it. every other PC i've built it's just been a set and forget type deal.

and since experiencing it first hand with this, id never buy over stock speed mem again, too much hassle and i notice no performance gain, not to mention the extra cost.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm - that cpu was "experimented" with.... in ways, "well like it was "kidnapped by aliens and woke up naked on a dirt road".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding - but that is a 400W load on the cpu - "don't do this at home". Every user has their personal limits on voltages... I wouldn't run 1.5V cache because I see anyone do it (or 1.4V unless I knew my chip REALLY well). Basically, as you increase cache freq and voltage you will come to a point where lots of voltage does not buy much - back off a multiplier and if that is stabvle under 1.3V you have my personal 24/7 limit . Bench @ 1.3+V sure, frequently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that's limited scenario, run 24/7 at 1.3+ vcache, not me, and won't buy much 24/7 performance for the cost. Even 1.25V might be a bit much in the long run IMO.
> As always, smoke 'em if you got 'em.
> This was thoroughly discussed months ago in this thread. The load transition voltage spikes I described are seen with the right equipment.. and as Raja's table shows, VCCINmax is 40mV above the set value (last table entry) in that scenario.
> 
> I've been on LLC 6 for all clocks (R5E) on 2 chips: 4.250 thru 4.9 and 5.0GHz.
> 
> section 5.6
> 
> core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 795k .pdf file


Ditto RE LLC6.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> thanks, i have VSA @ 0.15 as well, is that okay?


Are you still dropping sticks or getting bd errors? If not, then you could try lowering it to 0.13V, rinse and repeat until issues start happening again.

Also you could set LLC to 6 if you wanted. At 1.83V I don't think it would hurt the CPU to leave it on 7 though (I drop my LLC down to 5 or 6 as soon as I go above 1.93V). The important thing to note about VCCSA is that it is like cache. Instability is only presented after running Windows and messing about for 30 minutes or more; at least in all my VCCSA issues. Most of my issues manifested when running HyperPI in the form of rounding errors. Running Prime95 blend should help to show some instability too (as long as your cooling can handle the heat output). VCCSA is a weird voltage to get right, I think for your situation a value between 0.98V and 1.08V should provide the best stability. You'll have to work out what offset to apply from there using (HWiNFO or AiDA64 VCCSA reading subtract the BIOS setting).

I set my VCCSA to "Auto" to get an initial target VCCSA, then I added 0.02V to that for safety. When I set Auto I get 1.008V of VCCSA. So I target 1.028V VCCSA for 24/7 use, and I worked out the offset by going into BIOS and setting VCCSA offset to +0.001V, then checking the value in HWiNFO64 sensors. That value with the +0.001V is your stock VCCSA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> By definition, running your memory at 2666 is an overclock on the CPU. The CPU's IMC was designed for a maximum of 2133MHz DDR4.


^^ This !!


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This !!


okay so while the cpu is perfectly capable of being overclocked with variable voltage, XMP sets it to a constant max, why is this?

and so higher speeds need a 125 and greater strap, why?

and once @ 125 you have to use offset instead of adaptive...

As I said earlier, it seems like it's been tacked on after the fact very haphazardly, like metro over a desktop.

That's just how it feels to me as an end user, really messy and complicated and it doesn't quite work.
I don't have all the knowledge like you guys do granted but yeah, that's how I see it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Are you still dropping sticks or getting bd errors? If not, then you could try lowering it to 0.13V, rinse and repeat until issues start happening again.
> 
> Also you could set LLC to 6 if you wanted. At 1.83V I don't think it would hurt the CPU to leave it on 7 though (I drop my LLC down to 5 or 6 as soon as I go above 1.93V). The important thing to note about VCCSA is that it is like cache. Instability is only presented after running Windows and messing about for 30 minutes or more; at least in all my VCCSA issues. Most of my issues manifested when running HyperPI in the form of rounding errors. Running Prime95 blend should help to show some instability too (as long as your cooling can handle the heat output). VCCSA is a weird voltage to get right, I think for your situation a value between 0.98V and 1.08V should provide the best stability. You'll have to work out what offset to apply from there using (HWiNFO or AiDA64 VCCSA reading subtract the BIOS setting).
> 
> I set my VCCSA to "Auto" to get an initial target VCCSA, then I added 0.02V to that for safety. When I set Auto I get 1.008V of VCCSA. So I target 1.028V VCCSA for 24/7 use, and I worked out the offset by going into BIOS and setting VCCSA offset to +0.001V, then checking the value in HWiNFO64 sensors. That value with the +0.001V is your stock VCCSA.


i could drop the vsa in increments until it starts to stuff up again.
I think i have llc @ 6 now already.

and i put dram current on 130 and cpu current on 120, probably dont need the cpu current over 100?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I don't have all the knowledge like you guys do granted but yeah, that's how I see it.
> i could drop the vsa in increments until it starts to stuff up again.
> I think i have llc @ 6 now already.
> 
> and i put dram current on 130 and cpu current on 120, probably dont need the cpu current over 100?


We all start off with a lack of knowledge, and we're still learning, don't worry about it. What I usually do with VCCSA is drop it in increments of 0.020V, and after each drop, I save the BIOS, let the system restart, press F2 again. When in BIOS, I press the power button, turn off my PSU, drain the board of power for 20 seconds by holding the chassis power button down to remove any residual charges in the capacitors, then do a cold boot after turning my PSU on again. As for CPU current, if you're running stock, you can leave it at 110% (or even 100% if you wanted), and DRAM can be left at 130% for 1.35V.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> We all start off with a lack of knowledge, and we're still learning, don't worry about it. What I usually do with VCCSA is drop it in increments of 0.020V, and after each drop, I save the BIOS, let the system restart, press F2 again. When in BIOS, I press the power button, turn off my PSU, drain the board of power for 20 seconds by holding the chassis power button down to remove any residual charges in the capacitors, then do a cold boot after turning my PSU on again. As for CPU current, if you're running stock, you can leave it at 110% (or even 100% if you wanted), and DRAM can be left at 130% for 1.35V.


Ah well, as long as I get on a few ignore lists along the way.

I have aida installed:


I set eventual DRAM to 1.25 as jpmboy said to put it .05mv over spec.

VCCSA is 1.024 and VCCIO is 1.050


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Ah well, as long as I get on a few ignore lists along the way.
> 
> I set eventual DRAM to 1.25 as jpmboy said to put it .05mv over spec.
> 
> VCCSA is 1.024 and VCCIO is 1.050


Don't mess with VCCIO unless you're pushing BCLK far beyond +3MHz from your strap value. What I'd do now is "roll with it", run that system with those settings for the next few days, to catch out any instability. You could run stress tests too occasionally; I'd suggest ASUS Realbench (or x264 stress test), HyperPI 32M or doing compression with 7-Zip with heavy settings to a scratch drive (a drive like a Hard Drive where you're not bothered about excessive writes). When you're not using the rig, you could also run HCI memtest on your RAM to verify stability.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Don't mess with VCCIO unless you're pushing BCLK far beyond +3MHz from your strap value. What I'd do now is "roll with it", run that system with those settings for the next few days, to catch out any instability. You could run stress tests too occasionally; I'd suggest ASUS Realbench (or x264 stress test), HyperPI 32M or doing compression with 7-Zip with heavy settings to a scratch drive (a drive like a Hard Drive where you're not bothered about excessive writes). When you're not using the rig, you could also run HCI memtest on your RAM to verify stability.


yeah just leaving bclk @ 100
I will oc the cpu later, just want to get this mem bd sorted first, it's been pissing me off since i built it.


----------



## DNMock

Quick question about driver updates and Windows 10. Do I need download the updated drivers for my X99 Deluxe from the Asus website or will Windows 10 handle that for me? Stuff like Probe Sense, Bluetooth, Intel Chipset etc. etc.

Those all should be good and the only thing I need to hunt down (unless i decide to disable auto updates) would be a Bios Update, correct?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Quick question about driver updates and Windows 10. Do I need download the updated drivers for my X99 Deluxe from the Asus website or will Windows 10 handle that for me? Stuff like Probe Sense, Bluetooth, Intel Chipset etc. etc.
> 
> Those all should be good and the only thing I need to hunt down (unless i decide to disable auto updates) would be a Bios Update, correct?


I had to snag the chipset drivers for my X-99A, which is not very dissimilar to the Deluxe.

Right click the start menu, click device manager, and take a look at whatever has a yellow triangle next to it and hunt down the driver for it. I have found that installing the whole driver page for my motherboard just ends up bloating up the install with a bunch of front-end software that I really don't need. Mostly windows just finds what it needs to make it work...save for the chipset on this build.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Ah well, as long as I get on a few ignore lists along the way.
> 
> I have aida installed:
> 
> 
> *I set eventual DRAM to 1.25* as jpmboy said to put it .05mv over spec.
> 
> VCCSA is 1.024 and VCCIO is 1.050


Did it work??
Both VCCIOs default to 1.05V. Several of us found that when pushing ram freq (3333 or higher), setting VCCIO to 1.06875V (two notches up on pch and IO) made a major difference in "behavior" . I have had mine set to 1.06875V for 8 or 9 months and have it there with the 8 sticks I'm currently running.


----------



## [email protected]

Been playing around with this stressapp as has Praz. Best test we've used for memory so far. Nothing else comes close (forget HCI).

Google stressapp test via Linux Mint (or another compatible Linux disti) is the best memory stress test available. Google use this stress test to evaluate memory stability of their servers - nothing more needs to be said about how valid that makes this as a stress test tool.

Install Linux Mint from here: http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php

Install the Google Stress App test from here:

http://community.linuxmint.com/software/view/stressapptest

Once installed open "Terminal" and type the following:

stressapptest -W -s 3600

This will run the stressapp for one hour. The test will log any errors as it runs. This test is more stringent than Memtest for DOS, Memtest for Windows and any other memory test we have used so far.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Been playing around with this stressapp as has Praz. Best test we've used for memory so far. Nothing else comes close (forget HCI).
> 
> Google stressapp test via Linux Mint (or another compatible Linux disti) is the best memory stress test available. Google use this stress test to evaluate memory stability of their servers - nothing more needs to be said about how valid that makes this as a stress test tool.
> 
> Install Linux Mint from here: http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
> 
> Install the Google Stress App test from here:
> 
> http://community.linuxmint.com/software/view/stressapptest
> 
> Once installed open "Terminal" and type the following:
> 
> stressapptest -W -s 3600
> 
> This will run the stressapp for one hour. The test will log any errors as it runs. This test is more stringent than Memtest for DOS, Memtest for Windows and any other memory test we have used so far.


giving a try... Thanks!

edit:







maybe I'll hold off until I get my w7, W8.1 and W10 drives sorted. REquires install of Linux OS?


----------



## [email protected]

Yes it does. The install is quick and easy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes it does. The install is quick and easy.


Gonna have to isolate it to it's own SSD...


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks Raja. May try this once finished with moving to WIN10. Although the prospect of something more grueling than 16 instances of Memtestpro rattling out errors is slightly suicidal at this late stage lol


----------



## Desolutional

Just a heads up, you can also get this working on other distros too, Ubuntu for example: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/stressapptest.1.html

I'll be rerolling my Ubuntu distro tonight to test this out; will be going with the LXDE (or Xfce) desktop frontend too, so as to allocate maximum resources.


----------



## [email protected]

Its probably a better bet for using something like this to dial out POST issues. Also found the failure point is far quicker. 500% of HCI = pass, this fails in under 15 mins.


----------



## Praz

Hello

The stress test can also be run from a Mint bootable USB stick. The downside is slower boot times and if the system is really unstable file corruption is more likely than if booting from a SATA connected device. Below are a couple of data points while testing on X99:

Completion times are approximate

3200 memory speed
Memtest for Windows - 600% coverage passed
Google stress test - errors reported at the end of one hour

2933 memory speed
Memtest for Windows - error reported at 85% coverage
Google stress test - system shuts down when stress test starts

I have not seen any errors using Memtest for Windows at up to 1500% coverage if the same settings passed one hour of the Google stress test.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I had to snag the chipset drivers for my X-99A, which is not very dissimilar to the Deluxe.
> 
> Right click the start menu, click device manager, and take a look at whatever has a yellow triangle next to it and hunt down the driver for it. I have found that installing the whole driver page for my motherboard just ends up bloating up the install with a bunch of front-end software that I really don't need. Mostly windows just finds what it needs to make it work...save for the chipset on this build.


bah, i was hoping to be lazy. I'll go look through it all when I get home this evening.

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The stress test can also be run from a Mint bootable USB stick. The downside is slower boot times and if the system is really unstable file corruption is more likely than if booting from a SATA connected device. Below are a couple of data points while testing on X99:
> 
> Completion times are approximate
> 
> 3200 memory speed
> Memtest for Windows - 600% coverage passed
> Google stress test - errors reported at the end of one hour
> 
> 2933 memory speed
> Memtest for Windows - error reported at 85% coverage
> Google stress test - system shuts down when stress test starts
> 
> I have not seen any errors using Memtest for Windows at up to 1500% coverage if the same settings passed one hour of the Google stress test.


Essentially then this is also a huge time saver lol


----------



## Desolutional

And to think I was going to spend $5 on memtest Deluxe. Ha. Yet another win for open source!









I've always regarded Linux as a "to the metal" OS, the kernel really gets close to the hardware; and you can see that with the console easily. The only thing I don't like is the lack of WiFi drivers (ndiswrapper doesn't work with my AC1200 adapter).


----------



## [email protected]

Yes it can be. We did a good eval of this before rolling it out. Knowing full well, that it may shatter a few dreams of what stable is. It is a "real world" test so valid for those that want less chance of "random instability".


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes it can be. We did a good eval of this before rolling it out. Knowing full well, that it may shatter a few dreams of what stable is. It is a "real world" test so valid for those that want less chance of "random instability".


I presume it would also be a good test for cache instability as well?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I presume it would also be a good test for cache instability as well?


Hello

AIDA is better at this.


----------



## wholeeo

How long should we run Cache test with AIDA?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> How long should we run Cache test with AIDA?


Overnight would be my suggestion. Cache is a real pain to diagnose independently, so the longer you let it run, the better.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Overnight would be my suggestion. Cache is a real pain to diagnose independently, so the longer you let it run, the better.


True, I might leave it on overnight one day, let it run for 8 hours. A rough idea of stability can be had however, when Windows begins to freeze and lock up at seemingly random points. Assuming you've only changed the cache, this instantly points to cache instability. Cache will rarely give you a BSoD, which is why it is so frustrating!


----------



## HMoneyGrip

Can someone confirm that the M.2 slot on the ASUS X99 WS is indeed a PCIE 3.0 X4 slot, and not a PCIE 2.0 X4 slot?

For that matter, are all M.2 slots on Z97 and X99 boards PCIE 3.0, or are some older ones PCIE 2.0?

Thanks in advance!

-Harold


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I had to snag the chipset drivers for my X-99A, which is not very dissimilar to the Deluxe.
> 
> Right click the start menu, click device manager, and take a look at whatever has a yellow triangle next to it and hunt down the driver for it. I have found that installing the whole driver page for my motherboard just ends up bloating up the install with a bunch of front-end software that I really don't need. Mostly windows just finds what it needs to make it work...save for the chipset on this build.


I did no updating of any drivers, RST (running 14.0.0.1143) or chipset, just upgraded from ISO and have been running with no problems for a couple of days.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMoneyGrip*
> 
> Can someone confirm that the M.2 slot on the ASUS X99 WS is indeed a PCIE 3.0 X4 slot, and not a PCIE 2.0 X4 slot?
> 
> For that matter, are all M.2 slots on Z97 and X99 boards PCIE 3.0, or are some older ones PCIE 2.0?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> -Harold


Hello

The M.2 slot on all ASUS X99 boards, excluding the X99-M WS, is x4 PCIe 3.0. With the exception of the Impact the M.2 slot is x2 PCIe 2.0 on all ASUS Z97 boards because of the limited number of PCIe 3.0 lanes from the CPU.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Overnight would be my suggestion. Cache is a real pain to diagnose independently, so the longer you let it run, the better.


From personal experience, the easiest way to diagnose unstable cache is to shut the system down and do a cold boot next morning. If your system throws failed overclock message, this is usually due to not enough voltage on the cache. This could also indicate unstable memory too, so I usually do this test with memory at XMP/Stock. Also, its good to do this once you figure out your highest stable memory frequencies, as you might need a slight bump in cache voltage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes it can be. We did a good eval of this before rolling it out. Knowing full well, that it may shatter a few dreams of what stable is. It is a "real world" test so valid for those that want less chance of "random instability".


I wouldn't be too concerned personally but I'm going to run it anyway. Because i simply must know


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wouldn't be too concerned personally but I'm going to run it anyway. Because i simply must know


lool - me too... just have to make the time to set up a drive... among a bazillion other things on the list.


----------



## inedenimadam

That Linux memory test just blew my overclock up after 4 minutes, was 1000% Hci tested.


----------



## djgar

Isn't there a difference between memory testing and OC stress testing? You could have stable memory settings but bad OC. What exactly does stressap test? Sounds like the whole system from the name.


----------



## HMoneyGrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The M.2 slot on all ASUS X99 boards, excluding the X99-M WS, is x4 PCIe 3.0. With the exception of the Impact the M.2 slot is x2 PCIe 2.0 on all ASUS Z97 boards because of the limited number of PCIe 3.0 lanes from the CPU.


Thanks, that's what I needed to know! REP!


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm sure there are plenty of end users who aren't HCI stable who go about their daily routine without realising the condition of their overclock. I would consider it as more of a learning curve if it transpires that what you thought was stable falls over like a wet paper bag in a clean room otherwise you might just end up going insane lol.

I'm predicting I may need a bump in DRAMV in the 3000+ spectrum.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That Linux memory test just blew my overclock up after 4 minutes, was 1000% Hci tested.


Rekt, as soon as I get myself a working WiFi adapter (or boot it under Live Linux) I'm gonna' test this thing out for myself.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMoneyGrip*
> 
> Thanks, that's what I needed to know! REP!


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That Linux memory test just blew my overclock up after 4 minutes, was 1000% Hci tested.
> 
> 
> 
> Rekt, as soon as I get myself a working WiFi adapter (or boot it under Live Linux) I'm gonna' test this thing out for myself.
Click to expand...

3200 16-18-18-44-1T 1000%+ HCI tested pass @ 1.35V (sticks are 4x4 2400C16 1.2)

1.35V fail <10 mins
1.36V fail <10 mins
1.37V fail <30 mins
1.38V pass >1 hour

I thought it might take a bump or something...but no.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 3200 16-18-18-44-1T 1000%+ HCI tested pass @ 1.35V (sticks are 4x4 2400C16 1.2)


2400 CL16 1.2V? Same as me then. What settings are you using for VCCSA, Cache Clock and Cache Voltage? I might try and mess around with the RAM again to play with this new memtest tool.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 3200 16-18-18-44-1T 1000%+ HCI tested pass @ 1.35V (sticks are 4x4 2400C16 1.2)
> 
> 
> 
> 2400 CL16 1.2V? Same as me then. What settings are you using for VCCSA, Cache Clock and Cache Voltage? I might try and mess around with the RAM again to play with this new
Click to expand...

Its Hynix chips via Adata, fairly early sticks.
My IMC seems to like stock voltage, so I am only running a +.001 offset on SA ( I have another sweet spot @ .044), its like .856 actual
My cache is the weaksause, so I am running 1.28 for 4.2
Core is less than average 1.32 for 4.5


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 3200 16-18-18-44-1T 1000%+ HCI tested pass @ 1.35V (sticks are 4x4 2400C16 1.2)
> 
> 1.35V fail <10 mins
> 1.36V fail <10 mins
> 1.37V fail <30 mins
> 1.38V pass >1 hour
> 
> I thought it might take a bump or something...but no.


Lol wow, that's some push. I won't be on till Monday but I'm eager for this self punishment.


----------



## elbeasto

by the sound of it you should be able to run that test from Linux running off a USB stick or disc.

but too early to tell if bd errors are gone, with my last settings it was fine for at least a week.

I wonder if DDR4 will be as bad on 1151?


----------



## [email protected]

I suggest running off a SATA storage drive rather than USB.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I suggest running off a SATA storage drive rather than USB.


finally had a chance to burn the ISO.. now to find that extra 128GB PLextor SSD - somewhere around here.


----------



## calhawk2000

I have a Asus x99 Deluxe and after I updated to Bios version 18.01, I started getting this bd post code. I never got it until I updated to this bios. On a cold boot, usually when I first turn my computer on of a morning it halts on bootup on bd error code. And the monitor never comes on and the post light is on for a memory problem. I have not changed anything else in my computer except updating to the newest bios, then the problem started. Do you think it is caused by the 18.01 bios, or something else?

My system is:

Asus X99 Deluxe
5930K Cpu
32 Gig Dominator Platinum 2800 Memory
980 Ti Video Card

It never freeze's on reboot unless it's a cold boot first statup of the day. I also tested the memory with Memtest and find no errors in the memory. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calhawk2000*
> 
> I have a Asus x99 Deluxe and after I updated to Bios version 18.01, I started getting this bd post code. I never got it until I updated to this bios. On a cold boot, usually when I first turn my computer on of a morning it halts on bootup on bd error code. And the monitor never comes on and the post light is on for a memory problem. I have not changed anything else in my computer except updating to the newest bios, then the problem started. Do you think it is caused by the 18.01 bios, or something else?
> 
> My system is:
> 
> Asus X99 Deluxe
> 5930K Cpu
> 32 Gig Dominator Platinum 2800 Memory
> 980 Ti Video Card
> 
> It never freeze's on reboot unless it's a cold boot first statup of the day. I also tested the memory with Memtest and find no errors in the memory. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


2800 RAM? So you are doing manual timing at some level, because that is on the 125 strap right? And you cant run the 125 strap on full auto. It sounds a lot like cache voltage too low, or possibly VCCSA, try using default values on the 100 strap, see if the problem persists.


----------



## elbeasto

fast mem is pretty bad on x99.


----------



## calhawk2000

I'm running the memory on the xmp profile. I will try going back to the 100 strap and see if that helps.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I suggest running off a SATA storage drive rather than USB.


That'll work too.

Why does XMP make the CPU voltage a constant maximum with a 125 bclk?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Why does XMP make the CPU voltage a constant maximum with a 125 bclk?


It might be setting a static voltage (Manual Mode) in the BIOS. You could manually set that to offset mode if you know your stock Vcore.


----------



## elbeasto

I dunno
Ill ask corsair about this i guess.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I dunno
> Ill ask corsair about this i guess.


Adaptive only works at Turbo settings, the default ratio when the 125 strap is used is not a Turbo ratio. You can use offset if you wish. Or run the 100 strap at a comfortable DRAM ratio for your CPUs IMC such as 2400 and be done with it.


----------



## elbeasto

Yeah I get that it can't use adaptive but you can have variable cpu volts with offset on 125 which XMP doesn't take advantage of.
I just find that curious.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Yeah I get that it can't use adaptive but you can have variable cpu volts with offset on 125 which XMP doesn't take advantage of.
> I just find that curious.


Offset is programmed by Intel, so can end up high/low. Best set manually by the user and then tuned to whatever needed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Been playing around with this stressapp as has Praz. Best test we've used for memory so far. Nothing else comes close (forget HCI).
> 
> Google stressapp test via Linux Mint (or another compatible Linux disti) is the best memory stress test available. Google use this stress test to evaluate memory stability of their servers - nothing more needs to be said about how valid that makes this as a stress test tool.
> Install Linux Mint from here: http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
> Install the Google Stress App test from here:
> http://community.linuxmint.com/software/view/stressapptest
> Once installed open "Terminal" and type the following:
> stressapptest -W -s 3600
> This will run the stressapp for one hour. The test will log any errors as it runs. This test is more stringent than Memtest for DOS, Memtest for Windows and any other memory test we have used so far.


After loading linuxmint I get a grey box in te upper right "Warning" me that there is no hardware graphics acceleration which may cause my cpu to work harder... can't adj the resolution (tiny on this 4K monitor)

Are you just running this without installing any hardware-specific drivers, chipset drivers.. anything?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> After loading linuxmint I get a grey box in te upper right "Warning" me that there is no hardware graphics acceleration which may cause my cpu to work harder... can't adj the resolution (tiny on this 4K monitor)
> 
> Are you just running this without installing any hardware-specific drivers, chipset drivers.. anything?


Safest bet would be to leave it in Software Rendering mode (or even kernel mode without a GUI). No idea if installing the nVidia drivers will affect the effectiveness of the stress test (it shouldn't). I'm going to try and find a spare SSD or HDD and hook up via that, but first I'll be testing using a LiveCD USB with no drivers installed.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> After loading linuxmint I get a grey box in te upper right "Warning" me that there is no hardware graphics acceleration which may cause my cpu to work harder... can't adj the resolution (tiny on this 4K monitor)
> 
> Are you just running this without installing any hardware-specific drivers, chipset drivers.. anything?


Yes, I don't install any drivers (let the OS handle what it can). Not really needed for this type of thing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Safest bet would be to leave it in Software Rendering mode (or even kernel mode without a GUI). No idea if installing the nVidia drivers will affect the effectiveness of the stress test (it shouldn't). I'm going to try and find a spare SSD or HDD and hook up via that, but first I'll be testing using a LiveCD USB with no drivers installed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes, I don't install any drivers (let the OS handle what it can). Not really needed for this type of thing.


thank guys - it's just that 1024 screen on a 50 inch 4k panel looks like a postage stamp.







I probably should switch to the swift...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> After loading linuxmint I get a grey box in te upper right "Warning" me that there is no hardware graphics acceleration which may cause my cpu to work harder... can't adj the resolution (tiny on this 4K monitor)
> 
> Are you just running this without installing any hardware-specific drivers, chipset drivers.. anything?


Hello

Software rendering mode is fine. There are issues with Linux and the nVidia drivers for current gen video cards. The graphics driver install is convoluted and may result in a no-boot condition.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Software rendering mode is fine. There are issues with Linux and the nVidia drivers for current gen video cards. The graphics driver install is convoluted and may result in a no-boot condition.


stress app running on 32GB 2666 strap 100 C12 (tight timings) @ 1.395V.. I'm sure it will collapse ...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thank guys - it's just that 1024 screen on a 50 inch 4k panel looks like a postage stamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably should switch to the swift...


I just grab out the ancient Dell monitor and hook it up via DVI. Wouldn't dream of how 1024 scaling would look like on a 50in 4K panel,









At least with this approach we can test dozens of settings in one day, instead of waiting for memtest to finish 1000% over the course of a day. Really good find.


----------



## Jpmboy

how can I capture a screen shot?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how can I capture a screen shot?


Hello

Menu > Accessories > Screenshot


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Menu > Accessories > Screenshot


so - at 3000s remaining it says.. "pausing worker threads in prep for a power spike" (not pleasing to the eye) and then continues. Normal?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so - at 3000s remaining it says.. "pausing worker threads in prep for a power spike" (not pleasing to the eye) and then continues. Normal?


Hello

Yes. The power spikes are part of the stress testing. It is more loading/unloading the memory load than an actual power spike.


----------



## [email protected]

When that message is displayed it means is going to transmit a data pattern over the memory bus that causes a sharp current ramp. Nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Jpmboy

reassuring. Power spikes trigger a brain-stem response.









anyway - still going... 25min in.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> When that message is displayed it means is going to transmit a data pattern over the memory bus that causes a sharp current ramp. Nothing to be concerned about.


Will "DRAM Current Limit" in the BIOS have any effect there? I have it set to 130% at the moment, but am curious to see if changing it will affect the test.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> reassuring. Power spikes trigger a brain-stem response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway - still going... 25min in.


Dang. I'm going to have to check this out. I can load it on one of my offsite storage HDs







. I did download the ISO, and Win 10 looks good now so something new to do







.

One question - is this strictly memory testing, or does it provide a good overall OC test?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Dang. I'm going to have to check this out. I can load it on one of my offsite storage HDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I did download the ISO, and Win 10 looks good now so something new to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> One question - *is this strictly memory testing, or does it provide a good overall OC test*?


IDK - memory I think,. It's not loading the CPU very hard according to the ROG panel


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IDK - memory I think,. It's not loading the CPU very hard according to the ROG panel


Thanks! Off to load ...


----------



## Jpmboy

I;ll try the 3000c13 settings I have later. Need to switch profiles... but first, take the chopper out for a cruise!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## djgar

Nice! Hey, don't you need a helmet??


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice on both accounts







.

Lol, passes stressapptest, takes chopper out feeling life is now complete.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Will "DRAM Current Limit" in the BIOS have any effect there? I have it set to 130% at the moment, but am curious to see if changing it will affect the test.


Leave that setting on auto - no need to change the OCP manually.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> One question - is this strictly memory testing, or does it provide a good overall OC test?


It is primarily memory testing. You will need to use something else to stress the CPU cores.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calhawk2000*
> 
> I have a Asus x99 Deluxe and after I updated to Bios version 18.01, I started getting this bd post code. I never got it until I updated to this bios. On a cold boot, usually when I first turn my computer on of a morning it halts on bootup on bd error code. And the monitor never comes on and the post light is on for a memory problem. I have not changed anything else in my computer except updating to the newest bios, then the problem started. Do you think it is caused by the 18.01 bios, or something else?
> 
> My system is:
> 
> Asus X99 Deluxe
> 5930K Cpu
> 32 Gig Dominator Platinum 2800 Memory
> 980 Ti Video Card
> 
> It never freeze's on reboot unless it's a cold boot first statup of the day. I also tested the memory with Memtest and find no errors in the memory. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I had that problem as well when running a 125 strap using 2800 memory and an XMP profile. No problems at all with a warm boot, but on a cold boot, after the PC has been turned off for a while, for some reason would always give me a memory error. I was using Corsair memory also, but I was using the LPX memory. When running the Corsair 2800 memory, XMP profile, 125 strap, etc, I couldn't find any setting that worked 100% of the time. Something always needed adjustments, especially when doing a cold boot, so I ended up biting the bullet and buying HyperX 2400 XMP memory with a Class 12 latency, and I haven't had 1 problem posting ever since.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> One question - is this strictly memory testing, or does it provide a good overall OC test?
> 
> 
> 
> It is primarily memory testing. You will need to use something else to stress the CPU cores.
Click to expand...

I would love a Linux based suggestion for Core and cache testing.


----------



## [email protected]

Use MS Windows for cores/cache - ROG Realbench and AIDA.


----------



## Jpmboy

only set it to 30min stressapp with [email protected] with 32GB (8x4GB). Can run longer later, but these settings have been trouble free for awhile. (zero post issues)

Ram sticks were <30C by IR gun.
Thanks Raja - always good to have options for stability testing!









Anyone know why I can't get the asrock mem tool to show the correct frequency?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I understand that technically XMP is overclocking but I have never had to muck around after setting an XMP profile on any other platform. By now I just expect it to work. And on X99 XMP technically does work, it is stable but I'm left *with CPU voltage at a constant max, why is that?* No one will answer this.
> 
> It's more than fair to criticise this platform as it's not just the stupid XMP settings in addition to their instability, it's all the other things combined, non-turbo slowness, BIOS settings affecting other BIOS settings, very poor value, lower turbo speeds at stock etc. But more than that, it's because it _is_ rubbish.
> 
> Like c'mon, how many things have to be wrong with this thing before anyone here will admit that it's actually problematic? With Raja I can understand because he works for Asus but with anyone else I'm thinking jeez, does everyone here sell PC's for a living or something? (not far off I'm guessing in some cases).
> 
> It's just a white elephant to me, I'd be happy if it died and I was forced to get something else.


Just set everything back to default settings and don't mess with it. It's understandable to get frustrated by trying to get all the settings in sync, especially with this X99 platform with DDR4 memory, but if you don't have the patience, then keep everything at default and be happy. It's like fishing, just because you can't catch a fish doesn't mean there aren't any fish out there.

One word of advice, whenever you get upset, frustrated, angry, happy, or in any state where you are being driven completely by emotions, always wait 24-48 hours until making a post, buying something new, making any sort of decision that is directly effected by your current emotions (this applies to everything). This is usually long enough for time to pass where you can make a rational decision. I do this on a daily basis running a hedge fund and separate accounts. You will be surprised how your decision making will change, regarding anything, after you strip the emotional aspect out of it.


----------



## [email protected]

That's a good reply Rolldog. It's either that, or move back to a platform that does things the way you like. The more you understand about platforms, the less frustrating they are.


----------



## djgar

I just ran one hour on DDR4-3274 16-16-16-35 with no errors. I put the snapshot in my Windows temp partition which Linux showed available, but on booting Windows there's nothing there







. I guess a flash drive is the answer.


----------



## Desolutional

So whenever I drop my timings and make them tighter, I get "HW incidents", but no errors. Does this mean I need to apply more Cache voltage or change my VCCSA?


----------



## [email protected]

Could be DRAM voltage or SA primarily. Cache only if the other two don't help.


----------



## Desolutional

Hah that'll be fun to diagnose, I'm going to rule out DRAM voltage as I don't want to go higher than 1.35V just yet, so I'll have to focus on the SA and cache. Will set the new timings, bump up cache a little more and test again.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hah that'll be fun to diagnose, I'm going to rule out DRAM voltage as I don't want to go higher than 1.35V just yet, so I'll have to focus on the SA and cache. Will set the new timings, bump up cache a little more and test again.


1.35V is for noobs, lol.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> 1.35V is for noobs, lol.


*U wot m8?!1!?* U want me to push up to 1.4V? I will do if the gains are worth it, but a bit cautious as I've got 8 DIMMs plugged in. I've heard temps shouldn't be an issue (5C higher than 4 DIMMs from looking around). Still a bit feeble when it comes to RAM OCing (though this new Linux tool is really useful). Also I have peasant RAM (Crucial Ballistix Sport).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I just ran one hour on DDR4-3274 16-16-16-35 with no errors. I put the snapshot in my Windows temp partition which Linux showed available, but on booting Windows there's nothing there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess a flash drive is the answer.


I just happened to have one stuck in the rear port and saved the SS there.
Btw - very nice ram OC!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Nice! Hey, don't you need a helmet??


Oh you bet i wear a helmet. If it's too not to wear one, its too hot to ride.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice on both accounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Lol, passes stressapptest, takes chopper out feeling life is now complete.


Lool - just thankful i didnt have to f with ram timings. A ride always clears the head... Especially on a sunday with all the bluehair's driving around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hah that'll be fun to diagnose, I'm going to rule out DRAM voltage as I don't want to go higher than 1.35V just yet, so I'll have to focus on the SA and cache. Will set the new timings, bump up cache a little more and test again.


You really can run higher than 1.35V. Under 1.4v is no worry.


----------



## rolldog

I've had many issues in the past with AI Suite, and I've been running fine without it for a couple of weeks now. The only features I miss are the AI Suite charging and the USB Boost. Is it possible to install only these modules instead of the entire Suite? I remember upon installation, there were checkmarks next to each feature, so I'm wondering if I can install just these options or if anyone knew of a third party software I could use instead of AI Suite?


----------



## [email protected]

You can select which modules you wish to install.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Just set everything back to default settings and don't mess with it. It's understandable to get frustrated by trying to get all the settings in sync, especially with this X99 platform with DDR4 memory, but if you don't have the patience, then keep everything at default and be happy. It's like fishing, just because you can't catch a fish doesn't mean there aren't any fish out there.
> 
> That's not very good advice.
> Just because you set to to default settings doesn't mean It's guaranteed to work.
> default setting don't always work ,sometimes there has to be changes from default
> settings to make it work correctly .
> These X99 boards aren't for the faint at heart ,you really need to know what you are
> doing.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> That's not very good advice.
> Just because you set to to default settings doesn't mean It's guaranteed to work.
> default setting don't always work ,sometimes there has to be changes from default
> settings to make it work correctly .
> These X99 boards aren't for the faint at heart ,you really need to know what you are
> doing.


It is good advice for the case at hand. The user is getting bd codes as he is using the 2666 ratio on the 100 strap which many CPUs do not like without significant tuning. 2133 should work just fine in this case.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It is good advice for the case at hand. The user is getting bd codes as he is using the 2666 ratio on the 100 strap which many CPUs do not like without significant tuning. 2133 should work just fine in this case.


Even 2400MHz?


----------



## The Veterant

Here is a the GSkill: F4-2800C15Q2-128GRKD on X99 Deluxe w/Bios version 1801. They work right out of the box XMP profile and everything. I'm running them at [email protected] cause I don't like to run the 127.3 strap preset w/2800Mhz, so until I learn how I can set the 2800Mhz w/ 100strap, my best guest is to stay this way. This is a link at youtube of my mem kit.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Veterant*
> 
> Here is a the GSkill: F4-2800C15Q2-128GRKD on X99 Deluxe w/Bios version 1801. They work right out of the box XMP profile and everything. I'm running them at [email protected] cause I don't like to run the 127.3 strap preset w/2800Mhz, so until I learn how I can set the 2800Mhz w/ 100strap, my best guest is to stay this way. This is a link at youtube of my mem kit.


You are more likely to get 2600 with tight timings or 3000 with looser timings than either 2666 or 2800 on the 100 strap. Some ram dividers are just harder to get stable. 2600 should be a breeze, 3000 should be fairly easy.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It is good advice for the case at hand. The user is getting bd codes as he is using the 2666 ratio on the 100 strap which many CPUs do not like without significant tuning. 2133 should work just fine in this case.


The correct advice should have been stock frequencies and settings not board default
because board default isn't always correct


----------



## [email protected]

2133 should be just fine with or without defaults.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Even 2400MHz?


That might be too much for a user that does not want to do any tuning as well.


----------



## The Veterant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You are more likely to get 2600 with tight timings or 3000 with looser timings than either 2666 or 2800 on the 100 strap. Some ram dividers are just harder to get stable. 2600 should be a breeze, 3000 should be fairly easy.


Thanks for the advice, but I'm doing right now 2666 w/ 15-15-15-35-2T, there is not way in hell with this amount of ram I be able to do 1T. They are sammys the modules' ICs. The AIDA"s membench results are a lot better on 2666 than the 2800 XMP preset, and at 2666 she's doing between 1.280 to 1.290 on voltage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Just like to say although I'm slightly late to the party being was away from home - WIN10 DVD on the mat, installed on to a 750NVMe in a matter of half hour and everything up and running no problems at all on the X99 Deluxe.


----------



## cookiesowns

After a bunch of work trying out Ubuntu 15. I finally switched to linuxmint, but realized has the same Noveau issue with the 980Ti. Which means when you're running stresstestapp, Cinnamon ( Xorg ) will use up CPU simple because its rendering the terminal. It's about 50%-100% which means it by itself can use up to one core if your Xorg desktop isn't GPU accelerated.

What you need to do is this if you are on Linux-Mint. This will add the xorg-edgers ppa repo. Update apt, and then install the latest nvidia driver which so far is nvidia-352. I'm installing the dev src as well just in case it wants to recompile for xorg. It seems to disable Noveau by itself so should be good!

Benefit of this along with reduced CPU usage, is that multi monitor works and you can run native res! WooHoo!

Code:



Code:


sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install nvidia-352 nvidia-352-dev nvidia-settings

//Optional, Installs Htop which is a great "task manager" alternative, or essentially a better version of top. You can see individual core utilization and memory used as well as swap usage.
sudo apt-get install htop


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just like to say although I'm slightly late to the party being was away from home - WIN10 DVD on the mat, installed on to a 750NVMe in a matter of half hour and everything up and running no problems at all on the X99 Deluxe.


yeah - still waiting to install it on the main drive,


----------



## djgar

Turns out my not paying attention to the default file name in the stressapp screenshot was the culprit - Windows really doesn't like those colons ... :rolleyes

I think I'm getting better OC with Windows 10


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Just set everything back to default settings and don't mess with it. It's understandable to get frustrated by trying to get all the settings in sync, especially with this X99 platform with DDR4 memory, but if you don't have the patience, then keep everything at default and be happy. It's like fishing, just because you can't catch a fish doesn't mean there aren't any fish out there.


Even though stock wouldn't crash and would boot, running BIOS at stock means the CPU turbos to 3.6 not 3.7 and mem runs at 2133 after paying for 2666, so that wouldn't make me happy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That's a good reply Rolldog. It's either that, or move back to a platform that does things the way you like. The more you understand about platforms, the less frustrating they are.


Believe me I really wish I could move up to an 1150 system but after spending so much on this, it's very difficult to do.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Believe me I really wish I could move up to an 1150 system but after spending so much on this, it's very difficult to do.


Move down*

X99 is far more powerful than any consumer system available right now (and more powerful than future 1150). As a result it is also more difficult to master, chill out and we can help you fix these problems. If you get worked up about it, we won't get anywhere.

I do believe this is just a simple case of misunderstanding the BIOS.


----------



## cookiesowns

1T with high density kits is quite hard.

What's better, 1T with slightly looser timings, or 2T with tighter timings? Assuming same frequency. With 1T my system instant hangs then power cycles. At certain settings it just mass errors then hangs.

so far I'm running 2T 64GB 8x8GB DDR4-2800 C13-14-14-36-2T 1.36V 100strap, 0.9X VCCSA ( Forgot, need to check in BIOS ) 4.5/4.1 cpu/cache. 30 minutes of stress app so far.

This is with the Corsair Dominator platinum 2666 C15 1.2V kit. It has XMP profiles of 2666C15 1.2V and 2800C15 1.35V. Hynix double sided 8 sticks of 8GB,


----------



## Desolutional

@elbeasto, I whipped this up for you, should be as simple as copying all the values into the BIOS. Click on it, it's a big image. Some pointers, I left Cache at Stock as I have no idea what your stock cache voltage is. Once you've tested these settings, you can tell me the stock cache and we can work from there. As for Input Voltage (VCCIN), I've given 1.92V, which should be enough, especially with LLC Level 6. The RAM I've set to 2400MHz for you, and loose timings, to ensure compatibility. BCLK is left at stock. VCCSA is on *Auto* to let the mobo set it (at 2400MHz, should easily set it automatically). I've set the current limits to be generous, and also changed Turbo mode parameters to absolutely eliminate any error that could affect the OC. Don't worry about VR Efficiency, the mobo will set it properly. DRAM voltage set to 1.35V which is safe, and over compensated. TJmax set to 83C to prevent heat related issues (change this as you see fit, I run my chips hot). C-States manually set to C0, C1E and C2, which should be relatively error free. Assuming you've got a recent batch chip, you should even *need* 1.25V of Vcore for 4.3GHz, but let's see how it goes.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Move down*
> 
> X99 is far more powerful than any consumer system available right now (and more powerful than future 1150). As a result it is also more difficult to master, chill out and we can help you fix these problems. If you get worked up about it, we won't get anywhere.
> 
> I do believe this is just a simple case of misunderstanding the BIOS.


Not worked up at all, just saying.
In terms of gaming I'm pretty sure it's only around the same as 4790K but 4790 costs like half and turbos when needed.

At the risk of posting benchmarks... http://www.anandtech.com/show/8557/x99-motherboard-roundup-asus-x99-deluxe-gigabyte-x99-ud7-ud5-asrock-x99-ws-msi-x99s-sli-plus-intel-haswell-e/14


----------



## cookiesowns

Has anyone noticed anything like this before?

I was testing memory at fixed voltages with 2800 @ 100 strap. I passed memstressapp with flying colors, same settings, just with full manual voltages.

I swapped to my known good adaptive volts and plugged in the new DRAM settings and the SA voltage when I was in full manual, as well as my previous well tested adaptive settings for my CPU & Cache overclock.

No Post, or dropped DRAM. Switched to 2666 mem freq and its fine. I played with SA already at 2800 Adaptive but no go









Is 2800 @ 100 strap really that hard to run? What kind of tuning is required? why would it be fine at locked voltages ( with speedstep enabled ) but not run with known good offset cache and adaptive CPU core?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Has anyone noticed anything like this before?
> 
> I was testing memory at fixed voltages with 2800 @ 100 strap. I passed memstressapp with flying colors, same settings, just with full manual voltages.
> 
> I swapped to my known good adaptive volts and plugged in the new DRAM settings and the SA voltage when I was in full manual, as well as my previous well tested *adaptive settings for my CPU & Cache overclock.*
> 
> No Post, or dropped DRAM. Switched to 2666 mem freq and its fine. I played with SA already at 2800 Adaptive but no go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is 2800 @ 100 strap really that hard to run? What kind of tuning is required? why would it be fine at locked voltages ( with speedstep enabled ) but not run with known good offset cache and adaptive CPU core?


Adaptive cache? Really? That's likely to cause erratic behavior if stable at all.

2800 on 100 strap is exceptional... care to share your bios settings (memory divider etc) for that? (the XMP encodes 127.3 on 125 strap)


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Adaptive cache? Really? That's likely to cause erratic behavior if stable at all.
> 
> 2800 on 100 strap is exceptional... care to share your bios settings (memory divider etc) for that? (the XMP encodes 127.3 on 125 strap)


Typo. Offset Cache, Adaptive vCore.

100 strap, 100 bclk, full Manual no XMP. There's not much to share. Just set Primary timings to my liking which was 13-14-14-36-2T. 1.365V Memory, SA was at 0.9687. Memory divider was on auto with 2800 as the memory frequency. No other tweaks that I can remember apart from all full manual voltage, and Extreme on all phases. I forgot to save the profile, so there's that lol..

CPU @ 4.5Ghz, Cache at 4.2Ghz. 1.18V vCore, 1.15V vCache ( just bumped for memory testing, can run at 1.12V )

Unfortunately it's all moot now as I can't get it stable with adaptive/offset voltages.

Now I'm letting it settle with a 30 minute run of memstress at C13-13-13-36-2T 1.3V 2666 100 strap. Adaptive/Offset voltages.

Kit is the Corsair CMD64GX4M8A2666C15. 8x8GB Hynix 2666 C15 1.2V.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Veterant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You are more likely to get 2600 with tight timings or 3000 with looser timings than either 2666 or 2800 on the 100 strap. Some ram dividers are just harder to get stable. 2600 should be a breeze, 3000 should be fairly easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice, but I'm doing right now 2666 w/ 15-15-15-35-2T, there is not way in hell with this amount of ram I be able to do 1T. They are sammys the modules' ICs. The AIDA"s membench results are a lot better on 2666 than the 2800 XMP preset, and at 2666 she's doing between 1.280 to 1.290 on voltage.
Click to expand...

Ops, my advice was off. It is 2666 that is easy on 100, it is 2600 and 2800 that can be rather tricky.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Believe me I really wish I could move up to an 1150 system but after spending so much on this, it's very difficult to do.


You can sell on the bay and then put the money into a different platform if this one does not suit your needs.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Typo. Offset Cache, Adaptive vCore.
> 
> 100 strap, 100 bclk, full Manual no XMP. There's not much to share. Just set Primary timings to my liking which was 13-14-14-36-2T. 1.365V Memory, SA was at 0.9687. Memory divider was on auto with 2800 as the memory frequency. No other tweaks that I can remember apart from all full manual voltage, and Extreme on all phases. I forgot to save the profile, so there's that lol..
> 
> CPU @ 4.5Ghz, Cache at 4.2Ghz. 1.18V vCore, 1.15V vCache ( just bumped for memory testing, can run at 1.12V )
> 
> Unfortunately it's all moot now as I can't get it stable with adaptive/offset voltages.
> 
> Now I'm letting it settle with a 30 minute run of memstress at C13-13-13-36-2T 1.3V 2666 100 strap. Adaptive/Offset voltages.
> 
> Kit is the Corsair CMD64GX4M8A2666C15. 8x8GB Hynix 2666 C15 1.2V.


Depending on the failed post q-code likely more SA required for that density and / or the memory just isn't stable at the applied voltage. You can increase training voltage if not done so already by using the eventual dram voltage from within the timing sub page and setting a higher voltage under AI Tuner. Also attempt using manual cache and not offset. May very well need to with such DRAM configurations.

Personally I would stick to what you're attempting in the above post though


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Depending on the failed post q-code likely more SA required for that density and / or the memory just isn't stable at the applied voltage. You can increase training voltage if not done so already by using the eventual dram voltage from within the timing sub page and setting a higher voltage under AI Tuner. Also attempt using manual cache and not offset. May very well need to with such DRAM configurations.
> 
> Personally I would stick to what you're attempting in the above post though


It was tested FULLY stable just with full manual voltage instead of adaptive. I'm guessing there's some trickery with the SA and CPU FIVR when running adaptive/offset vs Asus Full Manual.

Oh well, I'll play with 2800 some more in the future. For now it's happy at 2666 C13 Tights 1.3V.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> It was tested FULLY stable just with full manual voltage instead of adaptive. I'm guessing there's some trickery with the SA and CPU FIVR when running adaptive/offset vs Asus Full Manual.
> 
> Oh well, I'll play with 2800 some more in the future. For now it's happy at 2666 C13 Tights 1.3V.


There can be. With cache especially if there is insufficient voltage sometimes when unstable will result in the FIVR shutting down completely. With densities like that I would personally stay at 2666 or below if unable to resolve training issues. It's certainly no surprise that it's having difficulty passing at those settings


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> It was tested FULLY stable just with full manual voltage instead of adaptive. I'm guessing there's some trickery with the SA and CPU FIVR when running adaptive/offset vs Asus Full Manual.
> 
> Oh well, I'll play with 2800 some more in the future. For now it's happy at 2666 C13 Tights 1.3V.


It's not trickery as much as it is either matching up the load voltage and/or making sure that sufficient voltage is present at the time the system goes into load state (which means the offset voltage may need to be set higher than manual). I don't run offset voltages for the sub rails - I always leave them fixed (manual).


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> @elbeasto, I whipped this up for you, should be as simple as copying all the values into the BIOS. Click on it, it's a big image. Some pointers, I left Cache at Stock as I have no idea what your stock cache voltage is. Once you've tested these settings, you can tell me the stock cache and we can work from there. As for Input Voltage (VCCIN), I've given 1.92V, which should be enough, especially with LLC Level 6. The RAM I've set to 2400MHz for you, and loose timings, to ensure compatibility. BCLK is left at stock. VCCSA is on *Auto* to let the mobo set it (at 2400MHz, should easily set it automatically). I've set the current limits to be generous, and also changed Turbo mode parameters to absolutely eliminate any error that could affect the OC. Don't worry about VR Efficiency, the mobo will set it properly. DRAM voltage set to 1.35V which is safe, and over compensated. TJmax set to 83C to prevent heat related issues (change this as you see fit, I run my chips hot). C-States manually set to C0, C1E and C2, which should be relatively error free. Assuming you've got a recent batch chip, you should even *need* 1.25V of Vcore for 4.3GHz, but let's see how it goes.


Thanks, that's damn nice of you.

but I haven't had a bd error since tuning yours and jpmboy's settings @ 2666, cpu is still stock tho.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Typo. Offset Cache, Adaptive vCore.
> 
> 100 strap, 100 bclk, full Manual no XMP. There's not much to share. Just set Primary timings to my liking which was 13-14-14-36-2T. 1.365V Memory, SA was at 0.9687. Memory divider was on auto with 2800 as the memory frequency. No other tweaks that I can remember apart from all full manual voltage, and Extreme on all phases. I forgot to save the profile, so there's that lol..
> 
> CPU @ 4.5Ghz, Cache at 4.2Ghz. 1.18V vCore, 1.15V vCache ( just bumped for memory testing, can run at 1.12V )
> 
> Unfortunately it's all moot now as I can't get it stable with adaptive/offset voltages.
> 
> Now I'm letting it settle with a 30 minute run of memstress at C13-13-13-36-2T 1.3V 2666 100 strap. Adaptive/Offset voltages.
> 
> Kit is the Corsair CMD64GX4M8A2666C15. 8x8GB Hynix 2666 C15 1.2V.


actually I was trying to understand what memory divider worked with 2800 on 100 strap and 100 bclk. Only whay I could get it (really) stable was 127.3 on 125.
But - it's moot.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Been playing around with this stressapp as has Praz. Best test we've used for memory so far. Nothing else comes close (forget HCI).
> 
> Google stressapp test via Linux Mint (or another compatible Linux disti) is the best memory stress test available. Google use this stress test to evaluate memory stability of their servers - nothing more needs to be said about how valid that makes this as a stress test tool.
> 
> Install Linux Mint from here: http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
> 
> Install the Google Stress App test from here:
> 
> http://community.linuxmint.com/software/view/stressapptest
> 
> Once installed open "Terminal" and type the following:
> 
> stressapptest -W -s 3600
> 
> This will run the stressapp for one hour. The test will log any errors as it runs. This test is more stringent than Memtest for DOS, Memtest for Windows and any other memory test we have used so far.


16GB 3200Mhz CL16-16-16-36-1T @ 1.36v (1.39v train) 1.04v SA = 1 hour pass. Yay! Will use this as the basis for (memory) stability on other platforms


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 16GB 3200Mhz CL16-16-16-36-1T @ 1.36v (1.39v train) 1.04v SA = 1 hour pass. Yay! Will use this as the basis for (memory) stability on other platforms


IDK man... i'm unconvinced it's actually more robust that HCI Memtest. Faster - yes.
I'll have to try it with 8x4GB 3200c16 which will throw errors at 600% in HCI Memtest.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IDK man... i'm unconvinced it's actually more robust that HCI Memtest. Faster - yes.
> I'll have to try it with 8x4GB 3200c16 which will throw errors at 600% in HCI Memtest.


You know you will end up running both anyway







. I'll run C15 at the same settings which normally fail under 500% in HCI in Mint and see what happens, maybe not today though. Last day off.









It's great to have a variety of suites that push limits - but personally I feel if your workload is fairly casual and non critical HCI stabiltiy is more than enough for most users. If anyone feels it isn't I'd suggest running both (IMO)


----------



## Praz

Hello

An added advantage of using the Google stress app is not corrupting the Windows install. When I was working on settings to get the 2933 memory divider stable my Win10 install was being destroyed several times an hour just attempting to boot. Booting to Mint on a SSD has not once been corrupted. This along with how fast the app finds memory errors makes testing much faster.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IDK man... i'm unconvinced it's actually more robust that HCI Memtest. Faster - yes.
> I'll have to try it with 8x4GB 3200c16 which will throw errors at 600% in HCI Memtest.


Hello

Linux itself seems to require a higher level of stability than Windows. I did some testing with Prime on Z97 over the weekend. Several 1 1/2 hours of Prime runs passed with no errors on Win10. The same settings and Prime version using Mint would fail in less than 10 minutes with Mint crashing because of kernel errors.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 16GB 3200Mhz CL16-16-16-36-1T @ 1.36v (1.39v train) 1.04v SA = 1 hour pass. Yay! Will use this as the basis for (memory) stability on other platforms
> 
> 
> 
> IDK man... i'm unconvinced it's actually more robust that HCI Memtest. Faster - yes.
> I'll have to try it with 8x4GB 3200c16 which will throw errors at 600% in HCI Memtest.
Click to expand...

Well, I am. 3200 16-18-18-44-1T was 1000% HCI tested @1.35, and required 1.38 to get through an hour of the google test. And yes, I know to load HCI with 90% ram spread across equal to core with HT count instances.


----------



## springs113

I've tried the settings mentioned as well and can't even get pass the windows splash screen, sometimes it won't even post.
X99 deluxe 1801 bios
16gb corsair dominator plat @2800 1.2v, 3000 @1.35v
512gb 850 pro
Seasonic xp3 1200w psu
Win 10
5930k cpu
2x 290x gpu.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Thanks, that's damn nice of you.
> 
> but I haven't had a bd error since tuning yours and jpmboy's settings @ 2666, cpu is still stock tho.


You can still boost the CPU, follow my previous screenshots and use 2400MHz. 2666MHz isn't worth the hassle, the core clock is worth *a lot more performance* than some measly RAM overclock. You can focus on OCing the RAM later. "bd" errors are related to RAM. Trust me, RAM is more hassle than it's worth, focus on the core clock and cache first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I've tried the settings mentioned as well and can't even get pass the windows splash screen, sometimes it won't even post.
> X99 deluxe 1801 bios
> 16gb corsair dominator plat @2800 1.2v, 3000 @1.35v


My settings? Are you trying to run 2800MHz or 3000MHz on the 100 BCLK strap? That will be the prime reason why it will fail to boot. 2800MHz and 3000MHz are easier to boot from using the 125MHz BCLK strap.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> An added advantage of using the Google stress app is not corrupting the Windows install. When I was working on settings to get the 2933 memory divider stable my Win10 install was being destroyed several times an hour just attempting to boot. Booting to Mint on a SSD has not once been corrupted. This along with how fast the app finds memory errors makes testing much faster.


NOt corrupting the kernel is a big plus! I borked w8.1 with memory "experiments" to the point thaty only a reinstall would recover it. stressapp is much faster.. especially with 32GB were HCI memtest takes a day to reach a enough laps.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> *Linux itself seems to require a higher level of stability than Windows*. I did some testing with Prime on Z97 over the weekend. Several 1 1/2 hours of Prime runs passed with no errors on Win10. The same settings and Prime version using Mint would fail in less than 10 minutes with Mint crashing because of kernel errors.


Really? Well, I won't be running p95 on this rig (unless I down clock it to like 4200 or lower). I do have unbuntu installed in virtualbox on the 4960x/r4be.. but it's scheduled to get W10 today... already faill the install/upgrade once - at 88% - errored out with data transfer. Likely due to the "relocation" of library folders off the SSD. Gotta see if moving the files to a spare, relocating (empty) libraries back to one drive will fix it. Then I'll just have to copy them over. ugh. (that's the one rig I did not set up like that in sysprepaudit mode).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, I am. 3200 16-18-18-44-1T was 1000% HCI tested @1.35, and required 1.38 to get through an hour of the google test. And yes, I know to load HCI with 90% ram spread across equal to core with HT count instances.


We know you know.







How long ago was the HCI 1000% done? could have been drift, especially if you disabled ram training - it can surprise ya.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I've tried *the settings mentioned* as well and can't even get pass the windows splash screen, sometimes it won't even post.
> X99 deluxe 1801 bios
> 16gb corsair dominator plat @2800 1.2v, 3000 @1.35v
> 512gb 850 pro
> Seasonic xp3 1200w psu
> Win 10
> 5930k cpu
> 2x 290x gpu.


What settings???


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, I am. 3200 16-18-18-44-1T was 1000% HCI tested @1.35, and required 1.38 to get through an hour of the google test. And yes, I know to load HCI with 90% ram spread across equal to core with HT count instances.
> 
> 
> 
> We know you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago was the HCI 1000% done? could have been drift, especially if you disabled ram training - it can surprise ya.
Click to expand...

The HCI test was done roughly 2 months ago. I left training alone, so I assume it still trains. I have experienced a few game crashes that I attributed to driver/windows10 issues, because god knows the Preview was not without bug, but very well may have been memory related.

Has anybody been able to boot the 250 strap? I cant get it to boot, should I shove some extra vccio maybe?


----------



## Jpmboy

was able to complete the W10 upgrade to my 4960X/R4BE rig from W7... issue was with the AMD HD Audio driver. Did a claen sweep with DDU and the install (keep files and programs) completed quickly. I've only done fresh ISO installs up to this point. So a bit frustrating at first.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> was able to complete the W10 upgrade to my 4960X/R4BE rig from W7... issue was with the AMD HD Audio driver. Did a claen sweep with DDU and the install (keep files and programs) completed quickly. I've only done fresh ISO installs up to this point. So a bit frustrating at first.


Did you upgrade through the ISO? It's the best way.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Did you upgrade through the ISO? It's the best way.


did that on a different rig - worked fine. Wanted to try the "install in place". Everything worked fine - it was a borked AMD HD Audio driver that was the problem. ... once I cleaned out the offending driver it worked fine (would stop at 85% complete 37% thru the "Configure Settings" finale).

edit - will "upgrade" the unplugged W7 pro raid for this r5e once I see what HWBOT comes up with.


----------



## Silent Scone

For WIN 10 I did a completely fresh install. Was painless


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> For WIN 10 I did a completely fresh install. Was painless


Painless, other than re-loading and reconfiguring a gazillion applications and utilities







!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Painless, other than re-loading and reconfiguring a gazillion applications and utilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Only some. Most of my applications are on my SSD RAID, most of which don't require a jolt to the registry in order to function. There's always things that need to be reinstalled though. Then you take an image


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Only some. Most of my applications are on my SSD RAID, most of which don't require a jolt to the registry in order to function. There's always things that need to be reinstalled though. Then you take an image


I made an image right after the upgrade, then another a couple days later after considerable tweaking. Most of my apps are in the Windows programs dir on my system SSD RAID, so it's a big job for me loading and reconfiguring things like Adobe stuff. Fortunately so far I have no reason for clean installing yet..Things are behaving very nicely, shockingly enough.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> As JPM says, *Enable TurboBoost Mode and Speedstep First!*
> 
> AI Overclock Tuner: *Manual*
> Strap: *Auto*
> Initial BCLK: *100MHz*
> Final BCLK: *100MHz*
> Core Ratio: *Sync All Cores*
> Core Multiplier: *42*
> Cache Multiplier: *30*
> CPU Core Voltage: *Adaptive*
> Adaptive: *+0.020V Offset, 1.220V Turbo*
> Cache Voltage: *Offset*
> Offset: *+0.100V*
> CPU Input Voltage: *1.93V*
> VCCSA: *Offset*
> Offset: *+0.170V*
> ---
> RAM Timings: *2666MHz, 16-16-16-36 1T*
> DRAM Voltage: *1.38V*
> DRAM *Eventual Voltage* (this is at the bottom of the Timings submenu): *1.35V*
> ---
> Digi Power+ Thingy Menu
> LLC: *Level 7*
> CPU Power Phase: *Optimised*
> DRAM Power Phases: *Optimised*
> CPU Current: *130%*
> DRAM Current: *120%*
> ---
> VR Fault Management: *Disabled*
> VR Efficiency: *Auto*


these are the settings i kind of mirrored.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> these are the settings i kind of mirrored.


please fill out rigbuilder and add it to your sig block (how to link in mine) and post a zip file with screen shots your bios pages (scroll where needed).


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> these are the settings i kind of mirrored.


Set *DRAM Frequency* to *2400MHz*, and *VCCSA* to *Auto*. Set *DRAM Voltage* to *1.35V*. Test, and reply back (before going down the F12 screenshot route, might save you time). Should be more than enough Input Voltage, especially with zero Vdroop. VCCSA could be unstable, so I should let the mobo decide at 2400MHz.


----------



## aznsniper911

I'm on an Asus X99 Deluxe, bios 1801, and it's kinda acting up on me/ being flaky. I use auto for the VCCIN and almost everything else while only changing the vcore to 1.3v and it boots up fine. When I try to manually set the same voltage, it doesn't seem to boot up properly and gives me the "bd" bios code. Then if i tweak the voltages manually, sometimes my ram only detects two or three sticks out of the four. Or sometimes it detects that I have 20GB of ram when I have 4 x 8GB kits. I wonder if it's my 4 x8GB DDR4 Corsair kits that I have? Are they harder to drive? ANyone else experience anything like this?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> I'm on an Asus X99 Deluxe, bios 1801, and it's kinda acting up on me/ being flaky. I use auto for the VCCIN and almost everything else while only changing the vcore to 1.3v and it boots up fine. When I try to manually set the same voltage, it doesn't seem to boot up properly and gives me the "bd" bios code. Then if i tweak the voltages manually, sometimes my ram only detects two or three sticks out of the four. Or sometimes it detects that I have 20GB of ram when I have 4 x 8GB kits. I wonder if it's my 4 x8GB DDR4 Corsair kits that I have? Are they harder to drive? ANyone else experience anything like this?


Can you please fill out rig builder or at least state your CPU and memory kit? The DIMMs are dropping because the memory is unstable. What voltage are you setting manually which then causes this to happen?


----------



## n4p0l3onic

I figured out a possibility of some of my benchmarks scores are low, for example 3d mark combined test... it is because during that test my CPU only clocked at below 50% of my overclocked setting, it's like the CPU just yawning at that stuff and does not take it seriously







same thing happened at valley benchmark, the CPU according to windows resource info only sat at 35% max frequency from 4.3GHz, no wonder my scores are low...

how do I fix this thing? bios setting or windows setting, which one? I'm still on win 7 64.

I'm using a 5930k with asus x99 deluxe here


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> I figured out a possibility of some of my benchmarks scores are low, for example 3d mark combined test... it is because during that test my CPU only clocked at below 50% of my overclocked setting, it's like the CPU just yawning at that stuff and does not take it seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing happened at valley benchmark, the CPU according to windows resource info only sat at 35% max frequency from 4.3GHz, no wonder my scores are low...
> 
> how do I fix this thing? bios setting or windows setting, which one? I'm still on win 7 64.
> 
> I'm using a 5930k with asus x99 deluxe here


Issues with FM Combined tests aren't uncommon. If you are using the high performance power scheme there is nothing (at least not without proper investigation) that would cause the CPU to behave like that in other 3D applications that I can think of. Did you compare your scores in CBR15 like was originally suggested? Have you tried a clean install?


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Issues with FM Combined tests aren't uncommon. If you are using the high performance power scheme there is nothing (at least not without proper investigation) that would cause the CPU to behave like that in other 3D applications that I can think of. Did you compare your scores in CBR15 like was originally suggested? Have you tried a clean install?


well my default cinebench test score is around 1250... is that normal for a 4.3ghz 5930k? as for high performance power scheme, I just checked and it's on balanced mode but I'm under impression all this time that it only affects things like screensaver or monitor sleep timer?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> well my default cinebench test score is around 1250... is that normal for a 4.3ghz 5930k? as for high performance power scheme, I just checked and it's on balanced mode but I'm under impression all this time that it only affects things like screensaver or monitor sleep timer?


Rerun Valley with whilst in high performance mode. Being in balanced will have at least some impact on the end result due to how Unigine tests account for minimum framerate. Which is likely to be lower when coupled with those power settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> I figured out a possibility of some of my benchmarks scores are low, for example 3d mark combined test... it is because during that test my CPU only clocked at below 50% of my overclocked setting, it's like the CPU just yawning at that stuff and does not take it seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing happened at valley benchmark, the CPU according to windows resource info only sat at 35% max frequency from 4.3GHz, no wonder my scores are low...
> how do I fix this thing? bios setting or windows setting, which one? I'm still on win 7 64.
> I'm using a 5930k with asus x99 deluxe here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> well my default cinebench test score is around 1250... is that normal for a 4.3ghz 5930k? as for high performance power scheme, I just checked and it's on balanced mode but I'm under impression all this time that it only affects things like screensaver or monitor sleep timer?


select high performance for benchmarking - and verify that advanced power settings for min proc state is 100%


----------



## n4p0l3onic

ahahahah oh yeah so that's the problem all this time! windows power scheme mode?! so lame... yep my valley extreme hd score jumped almost 20 fps with high performance mode


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> ahahahah oh yeah so that's the problem all this time! windows power scheme mode?! so lame... yep my valley extreme hd score jumped almost 20 fps with high performance mode


with firestrike, really no benefit, and even adaptive voltage/freq give the same physics scores, Unigine is different - more equivalent to gaming, and the benefit is in scene transitions.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with firestrike, really no benefit, and even adaptive voltage/freq give the same physics scores, Unigine is different - more equivalent to gaming, and the benefit is in scene transitions.


strangely my firestrike combined score did not change much... but then again I just browse futuremark and saw a 4.5ghz 5930k scored just 3200 combined score firestrike extreme, I got 3400...

3dmark combined score is confirmed broken and unreliable?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> strangely my firestrike combined score did not change much... but then again I just browse futuremark and saw a 4.5ghz 5930k scored just 3200 combined score firestrike extreme, I got 3400...
> 
> *3dmark combined score is confirmed broken and unreliable? :confused*:


Not quite, but issues can arise for various reasons from drivers / OS. If performance is scaling as it should in real world tests I would choose to ignore it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> strangely my firestrike combined score did not change much... but then again I just browse futuremark and saw a 4.5ghz 5930k scored just 3200 combined score firestrike extreme, I got 3400...
> 
> 3dmark combined score is confirmed broken and unreliable?


post a firestrike validation link....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not quite, but issues can arise for various reasons from drivers / OS. If performance is scaling as it should in real world tests I would choose to ignore it.


W10 - is Microsoft Edge goofy (or am I)? I avoided it during the TP - and sent much feedback about it - to no avail appparently.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> W10 - is Microsoft Edge goofy (or am I)? I avoided it during the TP - and sent much feedback about it - to no avail appparently.


I'll admit I've avoided it so far ... anything enticing about it? I got rid of IE when it stopped being able to keep the favorites panel on the left.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not quite, but issues can arise for various reasons from drivers / OS. If performance is scaling as it should in real world tests I would choose to ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> W10 - is Microsoft Edge goofy (or am I)? I avoided it during the TP - and sent much feedback about it - to no avail appparently.
Click to expand...

I have been giving it an honest go. I like some things about it, mostly the smooth scrolling and decent load times. But being forced into bing search from the bar sucks, it is missing the top 'edge' to grab when trying to resize, and plug-in support is abysmal. If they would let me select google as my primary built in search, I would be willing to ditch firefox.


----------



## Silent Scone

I don't mind it. Despite a few teething issues with software like VLC media player, everything so far seems to be working ok for me. I don't really pay attention to all the snooping services or conspirators.

I'm fairly convinced most things get logged, what I'm not is delusional that someone somewhere cares about what I type or what I do on my PC lol.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have been giving it an honest go. I like some things about it, mostly the smooth scrolling and decent load times. But being forced into bing search from the bar sucks, it is missing the top 'edge' to grab when trying to resize, and plug-in support is abysmal. If they would let me select google as my primary built in search, I would be willing to ditch firefox.


Forcing Bing seems counterproductive IMHO ... it almost kills it for me.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

I need small INFO if someone know

I have many asus mobo in the past start from Asus z77 to z97 Hero and the latest x99-A now i notice something

I have small fan on my Desktop powered from normal USB will all this asus mobo the fan stay work even after Shutdown the system!

Now i have The x99A-Gaming 7 from MSI but i notice the fan stop spin when my pc shutdown is there any setting from the bios to allow power the USB while the Pc off ?

i need this becouse the Corsair 780T fan controller stop save my profile setting so i need to set the fan speed each time my Pc power on!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> I need small INFO if someone know
> 
> I have many asus mobo in the past start from Asus z77 to z97 Hero and the latest x99-A now i notice something
> 
> I have small fan on my Desktop powered from normal USB will all this asus mobo the fan stay work even after Shutdown the system!
> 
> Now i have The x99A-Gaming 7 from MSI but i notice the fan stop spin when my pc shutdown is there any setting from the bios to allow power the USB while the Pc off ?
> 
> i need this becouse the Corsair 780T fan controller stop save my profile setting so i need to set the fan speed each time my Pc power on!


Hello

If you have the x99A-Gaming 7 perhaps it would be better to ask questions concerning it in an MSI thread instead of an ASUS support thread.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If you have the x99A-Gaming 7 perhaps it would be better to ask questions concerning it in an MSI thread instead of an ASUS support thread.


I don't know the name of this feature


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Forcing Bing seems counterproductive IMHO ... it almost kills it for me.


You can change the "default search provider", have a look here.

http://www.bing.com/search?q=change+the+default+search+engine+in+microsoft+edge&filters=guid:"7ea5f4f9-f88d-4bd2-b441-bb32936b51cc"%20lang:"en-gb"&form=S00028


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Forcing Bing seems counterproductive IMHO ... it almost kills it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> You can change the "default search provider", have a look here.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/search?q=change+the+default+search+engine+in+microsoft+edge&filters=guid:"7ea5f4f9-f88d-4bd2-b441-bb32936b51cc"%20lang:"en-gb"&form=S00028
Click to expand...

+rep

I tried that the other day and no other options were showing up. I assumed that they were pigeon holing you in as long as they could without offering an alternative. It works now!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Forcing Bing seems counterproductive IMHO ... it almost kills it for me.


can be easily changed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> You can change the "default search provider", have a look here.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/search?q=change+the+default+search+engine+in+microsoft+edge&filters=guid:"7ea5f4f9-f88d-4bd2-b441-bb32936b51cc"%20lang:"en-gb"&form=S00028


first thing I did yesterday - still - too much of a tablet "Fischer-Price" feel for my liking. And the favorites management is terrible. At least FF and IE still work.
Also - so far, no issues with any software (office 2003, aquasuite, outlook etc) migrating from W7 to W10.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> is there any setting from the bios to allow power the USB while the Pc off ?


Turn off "ErP Ready" in the BIOS. Should be in the power saving section.


----------



## moorhen2

We must remember Edge is not the finished product as yet, like all new technology, it will mature given time, I personally like it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Turn off "ErP Ready" in the BIOS. Should be in the power saving section.


Thanks i try that already but no change

I try other setting ( Enable wake up from the USB ) and this work for me


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> We must remember Edge is not the finished product as yet, like all new technology, it will mature given time, I personally like it.


Bruh, get on _the_ level: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/all/

Firefox is perfect on X99, especially with 16+ GB of RAM,


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Bruh, get on my level: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/all/
> 
> Firefox is perfect on X99, especially with 16+ GB of RAM,


It's a case of each to there own where browsers are concerned. And why would I want to get "on your level" as you put it.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> It's a case of each to there own where browsers are concerned. And why would I want to get "on your level" as you put it.


I just like the customisability and tweaking that FF provides (X99 user mentality). Plus Chrome has a bunch of privacy issues too in the form of user tracking. FF has never let me down in the past, and I can only say positives about it, especially when they automatically blocked the vulnerable Flash Player exploit for every user. Edge is still in its infancy, and for anything privacy or security related (online banking, shopping), I'd always choose Firefox.

*Edit: whoops, you were talking about Edge* - yeah that's a good intro browser, but still disappointed that it is defaulted as the Windows 10 choice. See: https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/07/30/an-open-letter-to-microsofts-ceo-dont-roll-back-the-clock-on-choice-and-control/

Edge to me seems like a tablet browser jury rigged to work on the W10 desktop UI - plain, simple and it works. What it lacks in functionality, it makes up for in simplicity. _Plus it isn't known yet whether MSFT collects data from Edge, even without user consent_.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can be easily changed
> first thing I did yesterday - still - too much of a tablet "Fischer-Price" feel for my liking. And the favorites management is terrible. At least FF and IE still work.
> Also - so far, no issues with any software (office 2003, aquasuite, outlook etc) migrating from W7 to W10.


You got Office 2003 to work? I thought it wasn't supported. That's great news, I have it on my convertible tablet (2010 on my workstation).

Favorites will be a deal breaker for me with Edge - I use them a lot. I much prefer them on the left (less mouse movement overall when bouncing around). I could never figure out why they stopped supporting having them permanently on the left, not a lot of coding involved there







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You got Office 2003 to work? I thought it wasn't supported. That's great news, I have it on my convertible tablet (2010 on my workstation).
> 
> Favorites will be a deal breaker for me with Edge - I use them a lot. I much prefer them on the left (less mouse movement overall when bouncing around). I could never figure out why they stopped supporting having them permanently on the left, not a lot of coding involved there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah - office 2003 was a non-issue. nothing needed to be done, it just worked. Long time ago, I got 5 full-boat licenses for $19 limited to personal use (project, publisher everything). Haven't had to buy Office since. Although WPS Writer is great - better than OpenOffice(?).


----------



## djgar

I was in the 2010 beta testing program, sent a couple of suggestions. A few months later I get an e-mail with a key to Office Pro 2010 for participating in the beta


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I was in the 2010 beta testing program, sent a couple of suggestions. A few months later I get an e-mail with a key to Office Pro 2010 for participating in the beta


Why don't you guys give "office 2016 preview" a go, free 120 day trial.


----------



## wholeeo

Purchased 2013 Pro Plus via HUP. Hate how it doesn't let you do a custom install and forces the entire suite on you.









edit:

Looks like there's a way to do a custom install.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Why don't you guys give "office 2016 preview" a go, free 120 day trial.


Cause I'm not likely to buy it for retail? (assuming it's still the same price to single users)


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Cause I'm not likely to buy it for retail? (assuming it's still the same price to single users)


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Can you please fill out rig builder or at least state your CPU and memory kit? The DIMMs are dropping because the memory is unstable. What voltage are you setting manually which then causes this to happen?


Oops sorry! I have a 5960x, X99 Deluxe, corsair Vengance 32GB (4x8GB). Here is another phenomenon that happens, during cold boots with overclock, I get the bd bios code error. However if I go to bios and change the voltage of the cpu a little higher then it doesn't spew out the bd bios code afterwards. I set my dimm to 1.38v


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You can still boost the CPU, follow my previous screenshots and use 2400MHz. 2666MHz isn't worth the hassle, the core clock is worth *a lot more performance* than some measly RAM overclock. You can focus on OCing the RAM later. "bd" errors are related to RAM. Trust me, RAM is more hassle than it's worth, focus on the core clock and cache first.
> My settings? Are you trying to run 2800MHz or 3000MHz on the 100 BCLK strap? That will be the prime reason why it will fail to boot. 2800MHz and 3000MHz are easier to boot from using the 125MHz BCLK strap.


I've bumped the CPU multi up to 42 and the CPU voltage @ 1.217 under full load.

So far it's been fine.

I'm not seeing the USB 3 drivers on the Asus site for X99-A, coming later or can you use the win7/8 ones?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> Oops sorry! I have a 5960x, X99 Deluxe, corsair Vengance 32GB (4x8GB). Here is another phenomenon that happens, during cold boots with overclock, I get the bd bios code error. However if I go to bios and change the voltage of the cpu a little higher then it doesn't spew out the bd bios code afterwards. I set my dimm to 1.38v


bd is a memory training code. You will need to tune both the System Agent and DRAM voltage till it stops occurring. Have you run any stability tests from within the OS?


----------



## Jpmboy

aey guys, @[email protected] - I have an issue with my 4960x/R4BE, and couldn't find an x79 support thread (?). So here's the symptoms (rig is "BigPicture")

Had been running W7 happily for a long time with the cpu at 4.7 (0.005V offset, .140V add turbo) - benchmarks, all sorts of stability testing (including p95







). Upgraded to W10 2 days ago and immediately had to lower the OC. No watchdog time out or 124 or 101... just a blackout restart as though an OCP (board or psu) had been tripped. Back down to 4.6 - AID64 is fine, IBT cause the same "ocp". down to 4.5 (lower voltage as I go) all is good. Then I notice that no matter what I enter in bios using "adaptive" cpuZ and AID both top out at 1.280V (whereas on w7 4.7 was good at 1.376V). However, with fixed/manual cpuZ at least reads the vcore above 1.280. Installed new cpuZ - same. Downloaded the w10 chipset driver from the ASUS website - no change. At 4.5 I have yet to be able to trigger the restart (and I've tried - believe me), but as soon as I go above 4.5 it will, no matter what voltage is applied whether fixed, offset or offset+turbo. So, only change is Win7 to Win10.
Is there a setting in Bios I need to switch? Think the PSU is failing?


----------



## [email protected]

A few things to check:

1) Check the ME fw version in UEFI is showing.
2) Measure the VCore with a DMM.
3) Increase the OCP to 180% and see if the effect is the same.
4) Try a dummy install of the OS if possible and see if the issue is the same.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> A few things to check:
> 
> 1) Check the ME fw version in UEFI is showing.
> 2) Measure the VCore with a DMM.
> 3) Increase the OCP to 180% and see if the effect is the same.
> 4) Try a dummy install of the OS if possible and see if the issue is the same.


thanks! .. what's "the ME fw version is showing"?

ME version: 8.1.40.1416
Bios: 602


----------



## [email protected]

Go to the "Main" page of UEFI and check the ME Fw version is displayed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not that it's any real indication but is the 12v drooping much when read from the UEFI? Sounds ominous but I guess it could well be the PSU


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Go to the "Main" page of UEFI and check the ME Fw version is displayed.


got it - edited post above
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not that it's any real indication but is the 12v drooping much when read from the UEFI? Sounds ominous but I guess it could well be the PSU


I have another AX1200 (identical psu) - will swap it later to eliminate that possibility (kinda hoping it's that straight forward). Raising cpu current to 180% - same blackout at 4.6.


----------



## Kimir

lel, I was asking how it was going on x79 with w10 on your sub on FSU, now I know. Not gonna try w10 just yet then, if you got that resolved, I might. Anyway, it's running good on W7.
I'll try W10 on my X99 tho, bench drive, not too many software and else, so backup then on spare ssd and update shouldn't take long. Still waiting for screws to pour water in the loop.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've been speaking to a few people on X79 and they've not encountered any major problems (WIN10). Certainly not as chronic as JP is having anyway


----------



## Kimir

I've been reading about the Additional turbo voltage being borked on W10 on the Rampage IV black thread, that's about it.
I also had to ignore the microcode update on W7 on my x79, since it was giving me a bsod at restart to apply the update, could be that the said microcode update makes the additional turbo voltage no working. We need adaptive voltage ok X79, pretty please (sure not going to happen but w/e







)!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> lel, I was asking how it was going on x79 with w10 on your sub on FSU, now I know. Not gonna try w10 just yet then, if you got that resolved, I might. Anyway, it's running good on W7.
> I'll try W10 on my X99 tho, bench drive, not too many software and else, so backup then on spare ssd and update shouldn't take long. Still waiting for screws to pour water in the loop.


It doesn't seem to be related to using turbo voltage - fixed voltage is behaving the same way... 4.5 with x79 "adaptive" is working fine and can handle a high current draw like IBT. MIght just be coincident with W10 but related to the PSU or something... or maybe the Management Engine?


----------



## [email protected]

Might want to try updating the UEFI - use USB BIOS flashback and update to the latest version.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It doesn't seem to be related to using turbo voltage - fixed voltage is behaving the same way... 4.5 with x79 "adaptive" is working fine and can handle a high current draw like IBT. MIght just be coincident with W10 but related to the PSU or something... or maybe the Management Engine?


Have you tried running Extreme tuning Utility? If I recall, XTU update the ME when you install/update it.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I've bumped the CPU multi up to 42 and the CPU voltage @ 1.212 under full load.
> 
> So far it's been fine.
> 
> I'm not seeing the USB 3 drivers on the Asus site for X99-A, coming later or can you use the win7/8 ones?


You don't need the USB 3 drivers for the mobo, I've been using the stock ones and all my USB 3 devices run at max speed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Might want to try updating the UEFI - use USB BIOS flashback and update to the latest version.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Have you tried running Extreme tuning Utility? If I recall, XTU update the ME when you install/update it.


will try both before replacing the PSU.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Cause I'm not likely to buy it for retail? (assuming it's still the same price to single users)


Didn't say buy it, just try it, lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Didn't say buy it, just try it, lol.


lol - just for the fun of trying a new office product.


----------



## djgar

Back on the RST drivers and Win 10, Intel put up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Didn't say buy it, just try it, lol.


What's the point in trying if you know you're not going to buy it? Unless you love playing around in Office, of course.









My biggest problem is these apps are getting too bloated for my needs, and new versions tend to aim at further bloating rather than efficient streamlining. It's like every app wants to do everything for you, JOATAMON. Welcome to the age of convergence.

But as always, YMMV. We all have particular goals and likes (or dislikes).









Clarification: my comment on convergence is generic, not necessarily aimed at MS Office.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - just for the fun of trying a new office product.


I still use 2007


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It doesn't seem to be related to using turbo voltage - fixed voltage is behaving the same way... 4.5 with x79 "adaptive" is working fine and can handle a high current draw like IBT. MIght just be coincident with W10 but related to the PSU or something... or maybe the Management Engine?


It reboots with no BSOD or anything right? Funny thing is I run my old RIVE/3930k rig as a server, have preview builds of Server 2016 (Win 10 server) on it and it started doing the same thing, it used to run great at 4.5 with 1.35v, but I had to run it back to 4 GHz to stop it from randomly rebooting. I mean sure it's a server so I probably should keep the OC mild anyway but still, the issue is downright weird.

And I tried 2 different PSU's on mine, didn't make any difference.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> It reboots with no BSOD or anything right? Funny thing is I run my old RIVE/3930k rig as a server, have preview builds of Server 2016 (Win 10 server) on it and it started doing the same thing, it used to run great at 4.5 with 1.35v, but I had to run it back to 4 GHz to stop it from randomly rebooting. I mean sure it's a server so I probably should keep the OC mild anyway but still, the issue is downright weird.
> 
> *And I tried 2 different PSU's on mine, didn't make any difference*.


Daaum - that's not encouraging. Maybe as more folks upgrade and experience the same this issue can be brought to the fore and fixed. Meantime, I'll try a few things/suggestions at first opportunity.


----------



## djgar

Thought I'd share a link to my thread at TenForums on my current WIn 10 experience with Intel's RST and my RAID arrays, not perfect but workable







.

Win 10 and RST @ TenForums


----------



## djgar

Just did the substantial new Win 10 update - no ill aftereffects so far. Still got a freeze some time after enabling writeback cache for my RAID 0 doing an AS SSD benchmark. Restored image and re-did the update. Leaving RAID caching off for now. It's still plenty fast.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Just did the substantial new Win 10 update - no ill aftereffects so far. Still got a freeze some time after enabling writeback cache for my RAID 0 doing an AS SSD benchmark. Restored image and re-did the update. Leaving RAID caching off for now. It's still plenty fast.


RAID cache isn't needed really, with my twin BX100s I get:


----------



## n4p0l3onic

hi there, I have some other maybe newbie questions concerning my x99 deluxe

1. is the latest bios 1801 any good? can it improve compatibility with newer GPU?
2. so in case of failed flash or new bios somehow bad for my system refuse to boot or such, what can I do to revert to my previous bios?
3. how do I reset/revert some bios settings change whenever system refuse to boot? like for example ram xmp profile?

thx


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> RAID cache isn't needed really, with my twin BX100s I get:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Here's my system RAID 0 on 2x 240GB OCZ Vertex 460, RAID caching off and buffer flushing on:



Similar to yours. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Jpmboy

no raid here (anymore)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no raid here (anymore)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Me neither!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no raid here (anymore)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Me neither!


Dat NVMe,









Those lanes can saturate 4GB/s, will be going all quids in near that time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Me neither!


nice - 750 or the enterprise drive?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice - 750 or the enterprise drive?


750, more than happy with it. A 4K editor's dream.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no raid here (anymore)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Showoff!







Mine's cheaper?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Me neither!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What is that??? Ah, never mind, saw the post above (eventually)







Mine's definitely cheaper!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What is that??? Ah, never mind, saw the post above (eventually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's definitely cheaper!


For sure, lol


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Showoff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's cheaper?


Got my 2 BX100s for £90, aka $115.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Got my 2 BX100s for £90, aka $115.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> hi there, I have some other maybe newbie questions concerning my x99 deluxe
> 
> 1. is the latest bios 1801 any good? can it improve compatibility with newer GPU?
> 2. so in case of failed flash or new bios somehow bad for my system refuse to boot or such, what can I do to revert to my previous bios?
> 3. how do I reset/revert some bios settings change whenever system refuse to boot? like for example ram xmp profile?
> 
> thx


can someone help my noobness? I think this is the most error prone I've ever had since started building my own rigs like 15 years ago, I've had a 5930K suddenly destroyed right after system reboot from installing intel XTU, the USB ports power issues causing AE post code and refusing to boot windows unless I unplugged some of the usb devices, my new 980 ti refuses to boot until I kickstart the system with 970, now suddenly my ram suddenly refuse to run at XMP profile... I'm terrified with this system, it's as if a slightest touch could break the entire machine....


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> can someone help my noobness? I think this is the most error prone I've ever had since started building my own rigs like 15 years ago, I've had a 5930K suddenly destroyed right after system reboot from installing intel XTU, the USB ports power issues causing AE post code and refusing to boot windows unless I unplugged some of the usb devices, my new 980 ti refuses to boot until I kickstart the system with 970, now suddenly my ram suddenly refuse to run at XMP profile... I'm terrified with this system, it's as if a slightest touch could break the entire machine....


Sorry but you'll have to be more concise. Not too long ago you were having issues with low synthetic scoring but you narrowed that down to just FM after not running the correct Windows power plan.

What Q-Code is displayed when your 980Ti refuses to output? Your system isn't refusing to run a memory profile, it's just that it's not stable once it's applied.


----------



## aznsniper911

I set my voltage for the core at 1.3v in bios but when i boot into windows, HWMonitor says my voltage for the core is 1.312v. I can't exactly figure out what settings is giving it the extra voltage or is this a glitch somehow?


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sorry but you'll have to be more concise. Not too long ago you were having issues with low synthetic scoring but you narrowed that down to just FM after not running the correct Windows power plan.
> 
> What Q-Code is displayed when your 980Ti refuses to output? Your system isn't refusing to run a memory profile, it's just that it's not stable once it's applied.


well man english is not my native language

just had a non restarting BSOD while browsing web and this forum; and again the system refuses to boot on restart until I swapped my 980ti with 970, I thought oh hell just do that flash and I flashed the BIOS to the 1801 version

I really really hope this thing is stable now, funny how I could run 2 970 oc in SLI for more than 6 months and now a single 980ti give me this much trouble

has there any documented case of x99 deluxe incompatibility with newer GPU???


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> I set my voltage for the core at 1.3v in bios but when i boot into windows, HWMonitor says my voltage for the core is 1.312v. I can't exactly figure out what settings is giving it the extra voltage or is this a glitch somehow?


This is normal - there is always some variance in the set and SIO measured voltage.


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This is normal - there is always some variance in the set and SIO measured voltage.


So which one should I believe to be the most accurate, the higher number in HWMonitor?

I was using 1.3V on the core for 4.7ghz, then Windows crashed. I rebooted the computer and went straight into the BIOS. The BIOS showed that my voltage for the core was 1.312v.

and wow you stay up late!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> well man english is not my native language
> 
> just had a non restarting BSOD while browsing web and this forum; and again the system refuses to boot on restart until I swapped my 980ti with 970, I thought oh hell just do that flash and I flashed the BIOS to the 1801 version
> 
> I really really hope this thing is stable now, funny how I could run 2 970 oc in SLI for more than 6 months and now a single 980ti give me this much trouble
> 
> *has there any documented case of x99 deluxe incompatibility with newer GPU???*


No. I appreciate English is maybe your second language, but I'm having no difficulty understanding what you are typing, it's what you're not typing.









What memory kit and XMP profile are you attempting to apply? There are numerous reasons why a particular GPU may have trouble with POST. And again, what is the Q-Code when the GPU fails to POST?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> I set my voltage for the core at 1.3v in bios but when i boot into windows, HWMonitor says my voltage for the core is 1.312v. I can't exactly figure out what settings is giving it the extra voltage or is this a glitch somehow?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> So which one should I believe to be the most accurate, the higher number in HWMonitor?
> 
> I was using 1.3V on the core for 4.7ghz, then Windows crashed. I rebooted the computer and went straight into the BIOS. The BIOS showed that my voltage for the core was 1.312v.
> 
> and wow you stay up late!


The difference is small enough that you should not care about it. The power plane will have losses from the high side to the low side due to current (V=IR). Don't have time to break it down for you, but that should give you an idea that the voltage at the socket will be different than what is read by the SIO. In other words, stop thinking about it


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No. I appreciate English is maybe your second language, but I'm having no difficulty understanding what you are typing, it's what you're not typing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What memory kit and XMP profile are you attempting to apply? There are numerous reasons why a particular GPU may have trouble with POST. And again, what is the Q-Code when the GPU fails to POST?


my memory kit is corsair 16GB set 2666mhz c16 1.2v, weirdly I have run my ram at xmp 2666 since I built this rig, it was not until my galax 980ti hof showed it face that suddenly I have ram trouble, atm I'm running it at auto

the post code of the GPU during boot failure was A2 (according to google this is indeed GPU problem), but sometimes also AE or even CE, it was inconsistent, however as I said before if I plugged in my old 970 it was able to boot properly every single time

nevertheless now I run with the 1801 bios and I truly sincerely hope this issue gone already


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> my memory kit is corsair 16GB set 2666mhz c16 1.2v, weirdly I have run my ram at xmp 2666 since I built this rig, it was not until my galax 980ti hof showed it face that suddenly I have ram trouble, atm I'm running it at auto
> 
> the post code of the GPU during boot failure was A2 (according to google this is indeed GPU problem), but sometimes also AE or even CE, it was inconsistent, however as I said before if I plugged in my old 970 it was able to boot properly every single time
> 
> nevertheless now I run with the 1801 bios and I truly sincerely hope this issue gone already


Soak test it with the new BIOS. If you were on a fairly early UEFI it is possible the 980Ti was causing problems. I would recommend doing some OS level stability testing. Realbench 2.41 maybe to begin with for an hour or two.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Soak test it with the new BIOS. If you were on a fairly early UEFI it is possible the 980Ti was causing problems. I would recommend doing some OS level stability testing. Realbench 2.41 maybe to begin with for an hour or two.


well been using the rig for a while including some gaming and so far it's working, who knows about tomorrow; anyway thx for replying.


----------



## DanBr

Can some explain if I need to enable xmp if I am not overclocking .
Thanks


----------



## DanBr

Is the X-99 board UEFI by default or do I need to change some setting when I first install Win 8.1 or Win 10?
Thanks


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanBr*
> 
> Can some explain if I need to enable xmp if I am not overclocking .
> Thanks


No, you do not need to use XMP if you are not oc'ng, and you don't need it if you are.


----------



## DanBr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> No, you do not need to use XMP if you are not oc'ng, and you don't need it if you are.


thanks,
then what is it for if you don't need it either way?
I see a switch on the MB for XMP


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanBr*
> 
> thanks,
> then what is it for if you don't need it either way?
> I see a switch on the MB for XMP


All XMP is is a non-JEDEC SPD table programmed by the memory vendor in order to apply speeds above that of 2133 (stock)

It serves as nothing more than a 'profile' and aids users in applying the memory settings for which the kit is sold at. These setting can be entered manually.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

btw can someone explain to me the future of x99 platform? are we getting something other than haswell-e? I'm confused with intel platform nowdays, did they dump broadwell and went straight to skylake or what? but then again in benchmarks broadwell sometimes faster than skylake... however as I asked, how about us x99 users? is the x99 abandoned already? no more future cpu line like the previous x platform?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> btw can someone explain to me the future of x99 platform? are we getting something other than haswell-e? I'm confused with intel platform nowdays, did they dump broadwell and went straight to skylake or what? but then again in benchmarks broadwell sometimes faster than skylake... however as I asked, how about us x99 users? is the x99 abandoned already? no more future cpu line like the previous x platform?


We should be getting Broadwell-E with 14nm process in Q4 2015, Q1 2016. Intel seems to be struggling at the moment with R&D, but we should be getting Broadwell in Q4 if past trends are anything to go off by. Intel does ship two chips per socket usually - I see no reason why they'd abandon that. Skylake is a slight improvement (5-6%) over past gen, Broadwell should just increase the OCing headroom a little bit. Current batches of HW-E are offering decent OCability.


----------



## wholeeo

I sure hope they don't. I need not be tempted into another purchase.









Been noticing some strange fan behavior the past few days while on Windows 10. Something appears to be waking my PC from sleep mode and the fans stay ramped up at full blast or near it when it happens. I check the load and temps and all is fine. It's also happened on my fresh install of Windows 10 as of last night. Haven't installed anything from the Asus site.

I'm still at the early stages of investigating the cause but was just curious to see if anyone else has come across this.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I sure hope they don't. I need not be tempted into another purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been noticing some strange fan behavior the past few days while on Windows 10. Something appears to be waking my PC from sleep mode and the fans stay ramped up at full blast or near it when it happens. I check the load and temps and all is fine. It's also happened on my fresh install of Windows 10 as of last night. Haven't installed anything from the Asus site.
> 
> I'm still at the early stages of investigating the cause but was just curious to see if anyone else has come across this.


Check the Windows device power management. I noticed some "Allow this device to wake the computer" had been turned on.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Just for the record folks. A flawless update from win 8.1 to win 10 on "chessboard" build - x99 deluxe. All devices working properly. Just installed VGA drivers and anti-virus. Even aquasuite and hwinfo64 all software working properly.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Just for the record folks. A flawless update from win 8.1 to win 10 on "chessboard" build - x99 deluxe. All devices working properly. Just installed VGA drivers and anti-virus. Even aquasuite and hwinfo64 all software working properly.


Lucky, I had to do a fresh install due to my WLAN drivers getting corrupted and giving BSoDs.


----------



## DanBr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> All XMP is is a non-JEDEC SPD table programmed by the memory vendor in order to apply speeds above that of 2133 (stock)
> 
> It serves as nothing more than a 'profile' and aids users in applying the memory settings for which the kit is sold at. These setting can be entered manually.


thanks, I won't bother with it then


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I sure hope they don't. I need not be tempted into another purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been noticing some strange fan behavior the past few days while on Windows 10. Something appears to be waking my PC from sleep mode and the fans stay ramped up at full blast or near it when it happens. I check the load and temps and all is fine. It's also happened on my fresh install of Windows 10 as of last night. Haven't installed anything from the Asus site.
> 
> I'm still at the early stages of investigating the cause but was just curious to see if anyone else has come across this.


Today I got home and it was still in sleep mode. Still the fans jumped to max speed as soon as I woke it. Only a reboot fixes it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Check the Windows device power management. I noticed some "Allow this device to wake the computer" had been turned on.


Thanks.

Can anyone with a X99 Deluxe & Windows 10 let me know if your fans on CPU Header/CPU Fan Opt jump and stay at max speed after waking from sleep?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> A few things to check:
> 
> 1) Check the ME fw version in UEFI is showing.
> 2) Measure the VCore with a DMM.
> 3) Increase the OCP to 180% and see if the effect is the same.
> 4) Try a dummy install of the OS if possible and see if the issue is the same.


Regarding my R4BE problem:
only thing I have not done is is 4... bios to 701 (didn't load the 801 128GB memory bios). Vcore off the MB is correct - cpuZ tops out at 1.280V (adaptive). Changed to fixed vcore still getting an OCP. will change the PSU next but not hopeful. On this MB, when switching mulkti from 45 to 46 it has always done a reset (this was explained a log time ago as a power config change). Is it possible that somehow, W10 has messed with this? (hard to believe)...
hoping it's just the PSU (AX1200 not the AX1200i - one of the better PSUs I've had







)

*OKAY - EDIT*: the OCP issue on this 4960X/R4BE is related/caused by offset/turbo voltage settings that are clearly not working with Windows10 on x79 R4BE. Fixed vcore resolves the problem completely. *I hope there is a fix for this*.... *SOON*

@Kimir called it. +1

R4BE thread post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/official-asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club/12620_20#post_24268675


----------



## springs113

My fans work to whatever I have them set at...Since I haven't gamed in a while and haven't really overclocked I kept it at the extreme quiet settings so I would definitely know if they came on faster than they should. My fans also has lights that dim or brighten depending on their speeds and they are always real dim.


----------



## elbeasto

So does Win 10 support USB 3 out of the box? Meaning you can use the USB install drive in a USB 3 port and get USB 3 speeds while installing?

My PC on Win7 x64 was waking from Intel LAN power options, disabled wake from off state and wake from pattern. Fans remained normal upon waking though.
There's a Windows comamnd: powercfg - lastwake which lists what last woke the system. Dunno if that works on Win10 though.

Skylake looks really nice for gaming, waiting to see what the response is like on the forums here.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Regarding my R4BE problem:
> only thing I have not done is is 4... bios to 701 (didn't load the 801 128GB memory bios). Vcore off the MB is correct - cpuZ tops out at 1.280V (adaptive). Changed to fixed vcore still getting an OCP. will change the PSU next but not hopeful. On this MB, when switching mulkti from 45 to 46 it has always done a reset (this was explained a log time ago as a power config change). Is it possible that somehow, W10 has messed with this? (hard to believe)...
> hoping it's just the PSU (AX1200 not the AX1200i - one of the better PSUs I've had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> *OKAY - EDIT*: the OCP issue on this 4960X/R4BE is related/caused by offset/turbo voltage settings that are clearly not working with Windows10 on x79 R4BE. Fixed vcore resolves the problem completely. *I hope there is a fix for this*.... *SOON*
> 
> @Kimir called it. +1
> 
> R4BE thread post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/official-asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club/12620_20#post_24268675


Try the 801 as well.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> So does Win 10 support USB 3 out of the box? Meaning you can use the USB install drive in a USB 3 port and get USB 3 speeds while installing?
> 
> My PC on Win7 x64 was waking from Intel LAN power options, disabled wake from off state and wake from pattern. Fans remained normal upon waking though.
> There's a Windows comamnd: powercfg - lastwake which lists what last woke the system. Dunno if that works on Win10 though.
> 
> Skylake looks really nice for gaming, waiting to see what the response is like on the forums here.


Yes, it's handled by the BIOS xHCI command set (enabled). I installed Windows 10 using a 3.0 port with my Cruzer to an SSD, finished in less than a minute. Windows 10 install comes with the 3.0 drivers.


----------



## JMattes

I see that an Asus Hardware Rep has been posting on this thread which is great!

I know this may be a bit off topic, but I am looking into an X99 board and I do like Asus.. What scares me a bit is there is a Hardware Thread with a Rep in it which kinda tells there has been some issues no? Or atleast confusion to create a need for the presence.

I was looking at either the;

Asus Sabertooth
Asus Pro

At Microcenter the difference is $20 and the Pro has built in wifi, which I may not need as I do have a wifi card.. Any other difference? Planning on putting the 5820K on a water loop so is one better for overclocking?

I am planning on putting Windows 10 on it right away.. How are the driver support right now for 10? Should I hold off a month or so for bugs to work out?

Are there any current issues with either board that I should honestly know about prior to my purchase? These boards arent cheap and at $300-330 plus tax I would like to avoid any headaches.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I see that an Asus Hardware Rep has been posting on this thread which is great!
> 
> I know this may be a bit off topic, but I am looking into an X99 board and I do like Asus.. What scares me a bit is there is a Hardware Thread with a Rep in it which kinda tells there has been some issues no? Or atleast confusion to create a need for the presence.
> 
> I was looking at either the;
> 
> Asus Sabertooth
> Asus Pro
> 
> At Microcenter the difference is $20 and the Pro has built in wifi, which I may not need as I do have a wifi card.. Any other difference? Planning on putting the 5820K on a water loop so is one better for overclocking?
> 
> I am planning on putting Windows 10 on it right away.. How are the driver support right now for 10? Should I hold off a month or so for bugs to work out?
> 
> Are there any current issues with either board that I should honestly know about prior to my purchase? These boards arent cheap and at $300-330 plus tax I would like to avoid any headaches.


X99 AND DDR4 were brand new when this thread started, so the community teething pains to go through, ASUS was ready, some of us were not. Also, with so many settings to play with, a user can be their own worst enemy when overclocking and this is a great place to come get support. Windows 10 support has been real great on my -A board, and it sounds like others have had some success with 10 as well, buy with confidence in regards to drivers.

Every manufacturer has some amount of issue, its how they get handled that sets one above another. The Asus boards are great overclocking boards, and were the first ones on the market with an OC Socket, and sold better than most,so the knowledge base is larger for the ASUS boards. The only issue standing (and it is a VERY small minority) can be found HERE.

You will have to wait for someone else to chime in about the variations between the saberkitty and the pro. The -A did everything I needed, so I have not spent any time comparing the feature sets of other boards.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> X99 AND DDR4 were brand new when this thread started, so the community teething pains to go through, ASUS was ready, some of us were not. Also, with so many settings to play with, a user can be their own worst enemy when overclocking and this is a great place to come get support. Windows 10 support has been real great on my -A board, and it sounds like others have had some success with 10 as well, buy with confidence in regards to drivers.
> 
> Every manufacturer has some amount of issue, its how they get handled that sets one above another. The Asus boards are great overclocking boards, and were the first ones on the market with an OC Socket, and sold better than most,so the knowledge base is larger for the ASUS boards. The only issue standing (and it is a VERY small minority) can be found HERE.
> 
> You will have to wait for someone else to chime in about the variations between the saberkitty and the pro. The -A did everything I needed, so I have not spent any time comparing the feature sets of other boards.


Well thank you for pointing me in that direction.. I went through all 11 pages.. Seems like it is still a current issue that is indeed far and few between. So few that Asus had an issue duplicated the issue. Guess a few lemons fell out of the basket.. I will wait for someone to chime on on board recommendations and then think about which Asus board I would like to go with for this build and then compare competitors.. I have used Asus in all my main builds except the last one where I went Gigabyte and it's a great board, but it randomly BSOD and I still cant figure out why.. Part of the reason I am upgrading.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try the 801 as well.


oh man... I've been using it at 4.625/2333 fixed voltage on 701 to begin a short consult project. It actually is a "work box"







... really think that's gonna resolve the turbo vcore thing?
yeah - I can check that box after imaging and moving some files to a NAS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I see that an Asus Hardware Rep has been posting on this thread which is great!
> 
> I know this may be a bit off topic, but I am looking into an X99 board and I do like Asus.. What scares me a bit is there is a Hardware Thread with a Rep in it which kinda tells there has been some issues no? Or atleast confusion to create a need for the presence.
> 
> I was looking at either the;
> 
> Asus Sabertooth
> Asus Pro
> 
> At Microcenter the difference is $20 and the Pro has built in wifi, which I may not need as I do have a wifi card.. Any other difference? Planning on putting the 5820K on a water loop so is one better for overclocking?
> 
> I am planning on putting Windows 10 on it right away.. How are the driver support right now for 10? Should I hold off a month or so for bugs to work out?
> 
> Are there any current issues with either board that I should honestly know about prior to my purchase? These boards arent cheap and at $300-330 plus tax I would like to avoid any headaches.


might want to see what the offerings are for Skylake... before going the x99 5820 route. A 4.8GHz Sky may be pretty quick


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> might want to see what the offerings are for Skylake... before going the x99 5820 route. A 4.8GHz Sky may be pretty quick


I am hanging in the rumor thread now.. waiting for the general population to get chips to figure out true bench marks and OCs..
Popular theory is that Skylake will only be slightly faster than the 5820k per core. However, with DX12 coming and the utilization of more core once that happens 6 slightly slower cores would be better than 4.. so in the long haul the 5820 maybe a better purchase.. But that is only a working theory that is popular among a few members in the thread.. OC potential of Skylake has yet to be seen outside of a few reviews.


----------



## djgar

I thought Skylake wasn't meant to cater as much to the OC populace, unlike Broadwell?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I thought Skylake wasn't meant to cater as much to the OC populace, unlike Broadwell?


As is evidenced by the 4.0/4.2GHz 6700K. Intel gave it light OC to cater to the high performance crowd from the get go. OCers with better cooling setups will aim to gain the extra 0.6GHz which should be doable on a loop. I think the stock clocks are intended for a quiet Hyper 212 (they aren't supplying factory heatsinks anymore).


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Well thank you for pointing me in that direction.. I went through all 11 pages.. Seems like it is still a current issue that is indeed far and few between. So few that Asus had an issue duplicated the issue. Guess a few lemons fell out of the basket.. I will wait for someone to chime on on board recommendations and then think about which Asus board I would like to go with for this build and then compare competitors.. I have used Asus in all my main builds except the last one where I went Gigabyte and it's a great board, but it randomly BSOD and I still cant figure out why.. Part of the reason I am upgrading.


ASUS will replace the mobo for free under warranty, and the CPU should be replaceable via Intel Tuning Plan. ASUS _might_ also replace your CPU for free. They need to figure out and diagnose the issue so there's incentive for users who have suffered from the issue to ship the mobo and CPU to ASUS to get them to investigate. The _tiny_ proportion of users suffering from the issue is pocket money to ASUS. ASUS paying for shipping, handling of the mobo and CPU, and replacing it will only cost them around 3 mobo sales. That isn't a lot considering they sell *thousands* of mobos per week.

I'm using the X99-S which is basically the high end ASUS X99 Deluxe without the WiFi adapter, for £100 less or $150 less.


----------



## thrgk

@Raja, instead of installing linux to perform the new memory test, cant we just run it off of the DVD or USB? instead of actually installinng


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> @Raja, instead of installing linux to perform the new memory test, cant we just run it off of the DVD or USB? instead of actually installinng


I've done that, and it works fine. Using the internal SATA devices are generally safer however - Raja recommended running it off a SATA port as it reduces risk of conflict.


----------



## Silent Scone

I would concur with running it off a SATA device and not a USB device. If not only to eliminate potential elements of corruption. After all the only reason for doing it is to test for true (as is possible) stability


----------



## djgar

From my experience other instability aspects besides the memory will make stressapp fail, not a bad thing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try the 801 as well.


this guy tried 801 already: http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/official-asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club/12620_20#post_24270246

IDK - seems more likely this is a W10/Intel thing. Dropping back to w7 (well, plugging in an abused W7 drive) turbo is working.


----------



## djgar

Could it be a chipset thinghy?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Could it be a chipset thinghy?


no idea- have only heard of the problem on the R4BE - but I haven't searched extensively.


----------



## djgar

Try putting the latest Intel chipset 10027 (if you haven't yet) and see if it helps before going back. I put it on my X99-A with no ill repercussions to see, even though I had no problems with the upgrade without it. Maybe it didn't do anything







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Try putting the latest Intel chipset 10027 (if you haven't yet) and see if it helps before going back. I put it on my X99-A with no ill repercussions to see, even though I had no problems with the upgrade without it. Maybe it didn't do anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


already did that for the R4BE. . NOt reverting to w7 - 4.625/2333 works fine for the box's intended use. Would rather have 4.7 adaptive tho.
anyway - I shouldn't hijack this thread with an x79 problem.


----------



## Silent Scone

I no longer have my X79 Deluxe to test with WIN10, odd though


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I no longer have my X79 Deluxe to test with WIN10, odd though


yeah - the problem is real and reproducible. Again, not a fresh install - update w/ retention of docs and programs (that went pretty smooth actually - not one fouled app - yet)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - the problem is real and reproducible. Again, not a fresh install - update w/ retention of docs and programs (that went pretty smooth actually - not one fouled app - yet)


Tried asking a few people I know well how it's fairing for them on the platform however they're all using fixed voltages


----------



## Silent Scone

A rather intriguing video from the channel extraordinaire Linus in which he replaces his 5960X sample 



.

Follow by example by following the manual but the only difference being not simply looking for another $1,000 processor that you may or may not have laying around









<3 LTT


----------



## HotAsHell

Hi
I have had a hard time overclocking cache past 3500 MHz on my ASUS X99-A 5930K rig.
I have G.Skill Ripjaws 3000 Mhz quad kit that using XMP made the bus 125 MHz.
I decided to manually set the RAM to be 2400 MHz so I can set the bus to 100 MHz, and now I can set cache to be same as core at 4.3 GHz. (1.28V needed so a less than average, but I am happy for the time being). This pasts AIDA bench as well as Lynx 0.6.4 , ITU and memtest, whereas before I was lucky to event post with cache over 3700 MHz.
My question is, should I change the RAM timings from 15, 15, 15, 35 2T and 1.35V? I have seen the G.Skill 2400 quads use exactly the same timings, and I was thinking that a 3000 MHz kit clocked to 2400 MHz might use different timings allowing the RAM read/write rates to improve. I was also wondering if the volts should be dropped to 1.2 or is it OK to leave at 1.35 for 2400 MHz.
I suspect thats not how it works like most things.
Thanks all.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HotAsHell*
> 
> Hi
> I have had a hard time overclocking cache past 3500 MHz on my ASUS X99-A 5930K rig.
> I have G.Skill Ripjaws 3000 Mhz quad kit that using XMP made the bus 125 MHz.
> I decided to manually set the RAM to be 2400 MHz so I can set the bus to 100 MHz, and now I can set cache to be same as core at 4.3 GHz. (1.28V needed so a less than average, but I am happy for the time being). This pasts AIDA bench as well as Lynx 0.6.4 , ITU and memtest, whereas before I was lucky to event post with cache over 3700 MHz.
> My question is, should I change the RAM timings from 15, 15, 15, 35 2T and 1.35V? I have seen the G.Skill 2400 quads use exactly the same timings, and I was thinking that a 3000 MHz kit clocked to 2400 MHz might use different timings allowing the RAM read/write rates to improve. I was also wondering if the volts should be dropped to 1.2 or is it OK to leave at 1.35 for 2400 MHz.
> I suspect thats not how it works like most things.
> Thanks all.


Reduce DRAM voltage to 1.2 and retest for stability. There's no harm in leaving it how it is, but it's slightly sloppy. No reason to be using that much DRAMV for those clocks. You can likely drop CAS latency as well but that is entirely up to you and if you want to retest these settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HotAsHell*
> 
> Hi
> I have had a hard time overclocking cache past 3500 MHz on my ASUS X99-A 5930K rig.
> I have G.Skill Ripjaws 3000 Mhz quad kit that using XMP made the bus 125 MHz.
> I decided to manually set the RAM to be 2400 MHz so I can set the bus to 100 MHz, and now I can set cache to be same as core at 4.3 GHz. (1.28V needed so a less than average, but I am happy for the time being). This pasts AIDA bench as well as Lynx 0.6.4 , ITU and memtest, whereas before I was lucky to event post with cache over 3700 MHz.
> My question is, should I change the RAM timings from 15, 15, 15, 35 2T and 1.35V? I have seen the G.Skill 2400 quads use exactly the same timings, and I was thinking that a 3000 MHz kit clocked to 2400 MHz might use different timings allowing the RAM read/write rates to improve. I was also wondering if the volts should be dropped to 1.2 or is it OK to leave at 1.35 for 2400 MHz.
> I suspect thats not how it works like most things.
> Thanks all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Reduce DRAM voltage to 1.2 and retest for stability. There's no harm in leaving it how it is, but it's slightly sloppy. No reason to be using that much DRAMV for those clocks. You can likely drop CAS latency as well but that is entirely up to you and if you want to retest these settings.


and set 2T to 1T at either voltage. Makes a significant difference in RAM "responsiveness".








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Tried asking a few people I know well how it's fairing for them on the platform however they're all *using fixed voltages*


Lool - so am I ATM.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and set 2T to 1T at either voltage. Makes a significant difference in RAM "responsiveness".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lool - so am I ATM.


1T is the way to go!


----------



## MoInSTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I am hanging in the rumor thread now.. waiting for the general population to get chips to figure out true bench marks and OCs..
> Popular theory is that Skylake will only be slightly faster than the 5820k per core. However, with DX12 coming and the utilization of more core once that happens 6 slightly slower cores would be better than 4.. so in the long haul the 5820 maybe a better purchase.. But that is only a working theory that is popular among a few members in the thread.. OC potential of Skylake has yet to be seen outside of a few reviews.


I read the opposite. I read that the 5820k will be slightly faster. I can't find the link. Who knows, it is still rumor driven for the time being.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> I read the opposite. I read that the 5820k will be slightly faster. I can't find the link. Who knows, it is still rumor driven for the time being.


Probably in multithreaded performance, but for singlethreaded processes, the Skylake will be _slightly_ better. This doesn't matter anyway, as more apps are becoming 4+ core friendly.


----------



## HotAsHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Reduce DRAM voltage to 1.2 and retest for stability. There's no harm in leaving it how it is, but it's slightly sloppy. No reason to be using that much DRAMV for those clocks. You can likely drop CAS latency as well but that is entirely up to you and if you want to retest these settings.
> 
> and set 2T to 1T at either voltage. Makes a significant difference in RAM "responsiveness". thumb.gif
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Silent Scone View Post
> 
> Tried asking a few people I know well how it's fairing for them on the platform however they're all using fixed voltages
> Lool - so am I ATM. axesmiley.png


Thanks guys, I dont mind testing again, dropping CAS a "bit" will be a bit subjective - like a bit of cake, is half of it to me








My current is 15-15-15-35 2T 1.35 V
So I am thinking 14-15-15-35 1T 1.2V
and if that works maybe try 13-15-15-35-1T 1.2V
What about the other timings, if I go to 14 is it worth dropping the 35 by 1? and so on
I read somehwere that the last timing should be the sum of the first three + 2 but I never quite see that with these DDR4 sticks.

Anyways, am I on the right track that 125MHz gives uncore a hard time and 100 MHz is sweet?
I also see lower temps by about 5 Deg C on average across all cores for similar clock on 125 MHz (Core 4250 and uncore 3500 / 3375 MHz) - I was expecting slightly higher temps having both core increased by 50 MHz and uncore increased close to 1000 MHz. Weird world.

Cheers


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Today I got home and it was still in sleep mode. Still the fans jumped to max speed as soon as I woke it. Only a reboot fixes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Can anyone with a X99 Deluxe & Windows 10 let me know if your fans on CPU Header/CPU Fan Opt jump and stay at max speed after waking from sleep?


Anyone? Another clean install and it still happens. Asus, this has to be a bug. 









Next I'll install Windows 7 on my bench drive to see if it happens there.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone? Another clean install and it still happens. Asus, this has to be a bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I'll install Windows 7 on my bench drive to see if it happens there.


I have my fans controlled by UEFI Q-Fan. I normally hibernate rather than sleep, but I just tried sleep then wake after 20-30 seconds and although the fans started full they went down to normal after a few seconds. I'm on the latest Win 10 Pro update.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have my fans controlled by UEFI Q-Fan. I normally hibernate rather than sleep, but I just tried sleep then wake after 20-30 seconds and although the fans started full they went down to normal after a few seconds. I'm on the latest Win 10 Pro update.


I have hibernation off so sleep is sleep. When my PC wakes from sleep it gives me a 30 debug code which I guess means it woke from C State 3. My fans are controlled with Q-Fan, with custom values set, DC mode.


----------



## djgar

Well, my sleep did not produce the problem. Could be maybe an OC instability with the memory? Try hibernation - not as quick as sleep but still very quick and safer especially if you OC.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Well, my sleep did not produce the problem. Could be maybe an OC instability with the memory? Try hibernation - not as quick as sleep but still very quick and safer especially if you OC.


Might be a Deluxe issue, hibernation takes about 15GB from my SSD so it wouldn't be a solution. Memory is running below rated speeds and stable.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Might be a Deluxe issue, hibernation takes about 15GB from my SSD so it wouldn't be a solution. Memory is running below rated speeds and stable.


Hmmm ... I think you need a bigger drive







. What do you have, BTW?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hmmm ... I think you need a bigger drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What do you have, BTW?


So I've just tried it on a fresh install of Windows 7 and it also happens there so its not Windows 10 related. Going to try it with optimized defaults next to see if that helps anything.

One interesting note is that it doesn't happen in hibernation mode. The fans like you stated ramp up for a sec(load) but then go back to normal set speeds.

I def need a bigger drive, currently rocking my trusty Samsung 830 128gb but I usually only use about 30 gigs of my main OS drive when its all said and done.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I've just tried it on a fresh install of Windows 7 and it also happens there so its not Windows 10 related. Going to try it with optimized defaults next to see if that helps anything.
> 
> One interesting note is that it doesn't happen in hibernation mode. The fans like you stated ramp up for a sec(load) but then go back to normal set speeds.
> 
> I def need a bigger drive, currently rocking my trusty Samsung 830 128gb but I usually only use about 30 gigs of my main OS drive when its all said and done.


My experience is that it intermittently happens from Sleep.

It's not the only Sleep related problem with the board. It is unlikely to get fixed.


----------



## wholeeo

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=131871

Found someone with the same issue but seems like he fixed it by not using a Y splitter. I don't see how that would fix anything.

edit: More links to same problem

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?44017-Q-Code-30-when-Waking-from-Sleep Post #5
https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?board_id=1&model=X99-DELUXE/U3.1&id=20150505110547936&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18649588

Update:

So removing my DC fans from the CPU headers and using the Ext Fan card fixes the issue. Only thing is Q-Tuning does not tune fans connected to the module so I'm stuck at a 60% min cycle with my GT's vs 24% on the CPU headers. Looks like I'll just have to use the chassis headers on my board instead.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=131871
> 
> Found someone with the same issue but seems like he fixed it by not using a Y splitter. I don't see how that would fix anything.
> 
> edit: More links to same problem
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?44017-Q-Code-30-when-Waking-from-Sleep Post #5
> https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?board_id=1&model=X99-DELUXE/U3.1&id=20150505110547936&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18649588
> 
> Update:
> 
> So removing my DC fans from the CPU headers and using the Ext Fan card fixes the issue. Only thing is Q-Tuning does not tune fans connected to the module so I'm stuck at a 60% min cycle with my GT's vs 24% on the CPU headers. Looks like I'll just have to use the chassis headers on my board instead.


Wait a sec ... DC fans always have a 60% minimum in the headers - we have complained enough about it but it's a generic fan compatibility design decision. If your DC fans had a 24% minimum in Q-Fan then they were set as PWM not DC, which would explain why they were always at 100% ... or did I misinterpret your post?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Wait a sec ... DC fans always have a 60% minimum in the headers - we have complained enough about it but it's a generic fan compatibility design decision. If your DC fans had a 24% minimum in Q-Fan then they were set as PWM not DC, which would explain why they were always at 100% ... or did I misinterpret your post?


My GT-15s get down to 24% on DC mode after Q-tuning. For whatever reason some times the the results from Q-Tuning vary depending on Y-Splitters used. Don't ask my why cause I couldn't tell you. I got by this by running Q-Tuning with the fans directly connected, then putting the splitters back in play after it was done. You may have misinterpreted somewhere, they were not always running at 100%, *only after wake from sleep, non hibernation mode, and if 3-pin fans are connected to the CPU headers.*

Would love to know if other X99 boards suffer from this or if it's just Asus oversight on the Deluxe series.


----------



## djgar

Ahhh! Gotcha.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Would love to know if other X99 boards suffer from this or if it's just Asus oversight on the Deluxe series.


I suffered the same issue with my dual fan setup Hyper 212 on the CPU headers with the fans ramping up to 100% when coming out of standby, even with a stock install without AISuite the same issue persisted. It's only gone away when I switched to a H110i which operates individually to the mobo. The other mobo fan headers did *not* have the 9000% speed when exiting standby. I also have the Deluxe.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I suffered the same issue with my dual fan setup Hyper 212 on the CPU headers with the fans ramping up to 100% when coming out of standby, even with a stock install without AISuite the same issue persisted. It's only gone away when I switched to a H110i which operates individually to the mobo. The other mobo fan headers did *not* have the 9000% speed when exiting standby. I also have the Deluxe.


just think of the spin up as blowing out any dust that settled in the fins...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just think of the spin up as blowing out any dust that settled in the fins...


Nono, I meant they spun up to 100%... and stayed like that until reboot. That was really frustrating. I managed to fix it by disabling ErP and only using one CPU fan (no idea which one fixed it). When I had my 212 though, using one fan wasn't an option, so I just had to live with it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Nono, I meant they spun up to 100%... *and stayed like that until reboot*. That was really frustrating. I managed to fix it by disabling ErP and only using one CPU fan (no idea which one fixed it). When I had my 212 though, using one fan wasn't an option, so I just had to live with it.


oh - that's not good (or right). IDK, I don't use sleep or hibernate on this rig.


----------



## rbbunmc

Hey guys, just stopping by from X99E-WS board. I have been finding users and about 20% of buyers on Newegg have problems with RAM (ie can't recognize at times, can't move above 2133 Mhz, no XMP). I have now found this to be occurring on the X99E-WS/USB 3.1 I picked up as a replacement. Are any of you with other boards having similar problems? Also if Raj is around can you come over to X99E-WS forum and give us an explanation please? Thanks!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> Hey guys, just stopping by from X99E-WS board. I have been finding users and about 20% of buyers on Newegg have problems with RAM (ie can't recognize at times, can't move above 2133 Mhz, no XMP). I have now found this to be occurring on the X99E-WS/USB 3.1 I picked up as a replacement. Are any of you with other boards having similar problems? Also if Raj is around can you come over to X99E-WS forum and give us an explanation please? Thanks!


Not something that commonly comes up, no. Would need to know what else is in the system and what memory kit these 20% of people are using.


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not something that commonly comes up, no. Would need to know what else is in the system and what memory kit these 20% of people are using.


Hmm here is what I found where it was explicitly listed. The bold are officially supported. Me and another person in the x99e-ws thread have the RIPJAWS 64gb 2800MHz kit. One of his boards failed with it and be bought a new board it worked great on. I bought a USB3.0 and USB3.1 and have had no luck on either. I also tried a RIPJAWS 16GB 2400MHz that was officially supported and had no luck on either board. I had been noticing people having problems on the x99e-ws board as well, and just wanted to see if this a common problem that might be able to be fixed in bios or something else.

*Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 DRAM 2666MHz*
*Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 DRAM 2800MHz*
GSkill RIPJAWS 64GB (8x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 2800MHz
*GSkill RIPJAWS 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 DRAM 2400MHz*
*GSkill RIPJAWS 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz*


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> Hmm here is what I found where it was explicitly listed. The bold are officially supported. Me and another person in the x99e-ws thread have the RIPJAWS 64gb 2800MHz kit. One of his boards failed with it and be bought a new board it worked great on. I bought a USB3.0 and USB3.1 and have had no luck on either. I also tried a RIPJAWS 16GB 2400MHz that was officially supported and had no luck on either board. I had been noticing people having problems on the x99e-ws board as well, and just wanted to see if this a common problem that might be able to be fixed in bios or something else.
> 
> *Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 DRAM 2666MHz*
> *Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 DRAM 2800MHz*
> GSkill RIPJAWS 64GB (8x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 2800MHz
> *GSkill RIPJAWS 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 DRAM 2400MHz*
> *GSkill RIPJAWS 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz*


In hindsight buying a 2800Mhz 64GB kit probably wasn't a great idea without doing certain research first. Those densities are a tough ask for the memory controller. Anything above 2133 is considered an overclock, and as such is dependant on the strength of the CPU's internal memory controller.

See here http://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_QVL/
Quote:


> Memory module with memory frequency higher than 2133 MHz and its corresponding timing or the loaded XMP Profile is not the JEDEC memory standard. The stability and compatibility of these memory modules depend on the CPU's capabilities and other installed devices.


----------



## bigcid10

there a new mei firmware for the x99 deluxe on station drivers 9.1.32.1002


----------



## tw33k

I upgraded to Win 10 the other day and noticed this so I flashed the latest UEFI but it's still a problem



Any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I upgraded to Win 10 the other day and noticed this so I flashed the latest UEFI but it's still a problem
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas how to fix it?


Have yu tried the latest Intel chipset drivers V10.1.2.8 from the Asus site?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Have yu tried the latest Intel chipset drivers V10.1.2.8 from the Asus site?


Yep...all drivers are up to date


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Yep...all drivers are up to date


Check if it's activated (Windows) then do a clean install. Solves 99.9% of problems related to drivers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Yep...all drivers are up to date


insert the MB DVD open device manager and use the update driver function within dev manager (rt click > update) point the search tool to the MB DVD. If that does not work, reinstall the intel ME and chipset drivers.


----------



## djgar

I never installed the IME drivers - isn't it mainly needed for OS-level OC software?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I never installed the IME drivers - isn't it mainly needed for OS-level OC software?


Hello

If there are no unknown devices shown in Device Manager the ME driver is installed. If using Win10 this is installed as a Windows update.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If there are no unknown devices shown in Device Manager the ME driver is installed. If using Win10 this is installed as a Windows update.


Hi Praz, I didn't see anything IME related either in the task manager details or the services. However I did see the entry under System devices in the Device Manager. I take it it would be installed as part of the chipset installation?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> insert the MB DVD open device manager and use the update driver function within dev manager (rt click > update) point the search tool to the MB DVD. If that does not work, reinstall the intel ME and chipset drivers.


Jpmboy,

Didn't you recently upgrade to Windows 10? I thought I might have seen a post a little while back about it. If so, how has everything been running? I put Windows 10 on my laptop and kinda like it so far, but I haven't spent too much time with it because my new graphics card came in recently taking all my attention off Windows 10. I'm just wondering how it's working, how compatible it is with this MB and all the custom components most of us have in our rigs. I'd like to put it on my desktop, but I'm just worried about the compatibility with all my components and don't want to spend days trying to fix everything. Is there a noticeable difference in games running DX12 and Windows 10 compared to how they looked prior to upgrading? I noticed on the Asus website that most of the drivers for the X99 have Windows 10 versions.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> 
> Didn't you recently upgrade to Windows 10? I thought I might have seen a post a little while back about it. If so, how has everything been running? I put Windows 10 on my laptop and kinda like it so far, but I haven't spent too much time with it because my new graphics card came in recently taking all my attention off Windows 10. I'm just wondering how it's working, how compatible it is with this MB and all the custom components most of us have in our rigs. I'd like to put it on my desktop, but I'm just worried about the compatibility with all my components and don't want to spend days trying to fix everything. Is there a noticeable difference in games running DX12 and Windows 10 compared to how they looked prior to upgrading? I noticed on the Asus website that most of the drivers for the X99 have Windows 10 versions.


There aren't any DX12 real world applications to speak of as of yet. Will take time for it to be adopted by the wider development community as well as to adapt existing tool chains and engines to benefit from the new features and performance.

No issues with Windows 10 on this platform personally to report.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> 
> Didn't you recently upgrade to Windows 10? I thought I might have seen a post a little while back about it. If so, how has everything been running? I put Windows 10 on my laptop and kinda like it so far, but I haven't spent too much time with it because my new graphics card came in recently taking all my attention off Windows 10. I'm just wondering how it's working, how compatible it is with this MB and all the custom components most of us have in our rigs. I'd like to put it on my desktop, but I'm just worried about the compatibility with all my components and don't want to spend days trying to fix everything. Is there a noticeable difference in games running DX12 and Windows 10 compared to how they looked prior to upgrading? I noticed on the Asus website that most of the drivers for the X99 have Windows 10 versions.


I upgraded (eg, retain programs and files) 2 rigs (x79 and x99) both work fine for most any use, gaming etc. The R5E has been very smooth with W10. Some changes I noted (and relayed)
x79: "adaptive voltage is not working correctly with W10. it fails to report the correct vcore to any OS based tool (that I've tried) and only fixed voltage interacts with the power setting module correctly... but this is an x99 thread:

only thing that needed attention was related to the new NV drivers.. on W7 and W8.1 if you set NVCP to power to "Max performance) NV cards would downclock and down volt at th3e desktop (at 120Hz or lower refresh). With W10 you need to set this to Adaptive Power in NVCP, else the cards(s) will not idle correctly when in SLI and stay in the P0 state.

I may do a clean install on the R5E since boot times (custom report in Event viewer) have increased from 20sec to over 40sec (still reported as "no degradation" in the last week and I have not been able to track down the issue (nothing showing up as the culprit in startup monitoring.


----------



## HeliXpc

I have the x99 Sabertooth and Im getting the blinking cursor error, sometimes freezing at the windows flag as well. Raid 0 causes constant freezing and all kinds of other issues, single ssd will happen every now and then, when its in windows its fine and stable if its not in raid, no way to predict when it will happen, ive had it up to here with this board, using the 1801 bios, anything I can do before i trash this board?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> I have the x99 Sabertooth and Im getting the blinking cursor error, sometimes freezing at the windows flag as well. Raid 0 causes constant freezing and all kinds of other issues, single ssd will happen every now and then, when its in windows its fine and stable if its not in raid, no way to predict when it will happen, ive had it up to here with this board, using the 1801 bios, anything I can do before i trash this board?


Try turning the RAID cache off. I experienced the freezes with the cache on in my initial upgrade approaches. Turning the RAID cache off in the RST UI solved the problem. If you create the RAID disk from scratch and restore the image it should be off initially.

I have noticed no degradation in performance, either by experience or through benchmark with AS SSD. I'm using the latest RST 14.5.0.1081.


----------



## rolldog

@HeliXpc-I was having problems with my SSDs in RAID0 when I upgraded to the 1801 firmware, so I went back down to the 1701 and haven't had any problems. I'm running Windows 7 x64. I wonder if it makes a difference if the RAID0 was setup using the BIOS or using the Intel software in Windows?

@jpmboy-t & silentscone - thanks for the input regarding Windows 10. I didn't even think twice about installing it on my laptop, but since my desktop has so many different components, I've been waiting to hear how it installed for other people. I have an unlocked modded BIOS on my Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming GPU so I imagine I won't have those problems. I just swapped this card for 2 780 Tis running SLI, and once EK releases a waterblock for this card, I plan to put that on my card and add a 2nd card. I know some people were worried about some incompatibility issues with the Nvidia drivers and Windows 10, but so far I haven't heard any horror stories. Since Asus and everyone else already has Windows 10 drivers out, I guess I shouldn't be so worried about it. I couldn't imagine having too many issues. Plus, I'd like to see how the Xbox streaming works. I read earlier how to override the streaming quality option to set the quality of the video even higher than the built in "high quality."


----------



## tw33k

I noticed that my RAM was only showing 8GB in single channel. Only 1 stick was recognised. I tried one stick at a time in each slot all good. I put all 4 sticks back in and played around with the H100i cooler, tightening and loosing the screws. Sometimes it read only 1 stick, other times 3 sticks but not all 4.

I checked the socket closely and there are no bent pins. It looks perfect

I removed the H100i and replaced it with a Phanteks air cooler. On the first boot it saw all 4 sticks. I rebooted and it only saw one! I rebooted a couple more times and at the moment it sees all 4 sticks but there's no guarantee that next time I reboot that it will.

I'm not sure what to do now. Should I RMA the chip? I have an Intel tuning plan, can I use that? Any advise would be appreciated

Sorry...wrong thread


----------



## Xel_Naga

So, I was stable for the longest time. some how was looking at bios updates and saw that the bios I was on was pulled, was strongly reccomended to upgrade. So I did.... now I'm no longer stable with the EXACT SAME SETTINGS :-| ... i rolled back as far as I could and I am back to stable... except now Im having an issue where not all of the memory is being recognized. Really dont want to read though 800 pages of updates. anyone off the top of their head remember or know whats the outcome of getting memory to stop being wonky on this board? I'm running the memory at its rated speed of 2666


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> So, I was stable for the longest time. some how was looking at bios updates and saw that the bios I was on was pulled, was strongly reccomended to upgrade. So I did.... now I'm no longer stable with the EXACT SAME SETTINGS :-| ... i rolled back as far as I could and I am back to stable... except now Im having an issue where not all of the memory is being recognized. Really dont want to read though 800 pages of updates. anyone off the top of their head remember or know whats the outcome of getting memory to stop being wonky on this board? I'm running the memory at its rated speed of 2666


My stable settings vary from BIOS to BIOS. I believe it's the nature of this beast.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> My stable settings vary from BIOS to BIOS. I believe it's the nature of this beast.


Hello

Because auto rules may be tweaked from one UEFI version to the next this is not uncommon and as you note should be expected.


----------



## Xel_Naga

Is there a revised guide on dialing in a quick near max OC?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> Is there a revised guide on dialing in a quick near max OC?


I believe "quick OC settings" and "near max OC" tend to be mutually exclusive, especially with X99 ...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> Is there a revised guide on dialing in a quick near max OC?


Given what you've just posted I would recommend running stock, including memory at 2133. If your memory is no longer stable at 2666 you'll likely have to tune the system agent voltage and DRAM voltage. Difficult to say otherwise what is throwing it out given the limited information.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> Is there a revised guide on dialing in a quick near max OC?


Set VCCIN to 1.95V. Set LLC to Level 6. Set Vcore to 1.3V. Set Cache Voltage to 1.3V. Set core multi to 43. Set Cache multi to 36. Work from there.

*This is assuming you're talking about the CPU and not RAM. Don't OC RAM until CPU OC is absolutely stable.


----------



## newls1

Good afternoon guys, i really need your help please. I read thru the SM951 thread and cant seem to find my answer.... I have a 256gb SM951 m.2 drive installed just now and cant seem to get BIOS to see it, and make it bootable. I know the drive works as i loaded in my USB thumb drive to install windows and see if it sees it, and it does, but errors out saying windows can not install on this device for whatever reasons, i forgot! Motherboard is a Asus X99-A with bios 1702. What do i need to configure in uefi to make this finally work 100% Thanks for any help you can provide me with... redface.gif


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Good afternoon guys, i really need your help please. I read thru the SM951 thread and cant seem to find my answer.... I have a 256gb SM951 m.2 drive installed just now and cant seem to get BIOS to see it, and make it bootable. I know the drive works as i loaded in my USB thumb drive to install windows and see if it sees it, and it does, but errors out saying windows can not install on this device for whatever reasons, i forgot! Motherboard is a Asus X99-A with bios 1702. What do i need to configure in uefi to make this finally work 100% Thanks for any help you can provide me with... redface.gif


HEllo

Set CSM to disabled.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> HEllo
> 
> Set CSM to disabled.


Thank you will try that in a sec.. SO running BIOS 1702 doesnt matter? people are saying that BIOS broke m.2 support???


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> HEllo
> 
> Set CSM to disabled.


workewd perfectly... THANKS


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> workewd perfectly... THANKS


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Jasonbla20

Hey guys, I just upgraded to X99 and this is my first post in this forum. When I overclock my 5930k CPU, the CPU Graphics Voltage value in AI Suite goes red. AI suite reports the value at about 1.556. When I set everything to auto in the bios, the CPU graphics voltage drops to .946 and the value is blue in AI suite. All these voltages are under load. As far as I know, I have no control over the CPU graphics voltage. Should I be concerned about this?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> Hey guys, I just upgraded to X99 and this is my first post in this forum. When I overclock my 5930k CPU, the CPU Graphics Voltage value in AI Suite goes red. AI suite reports the value at about 1.556. When I set everything to auto in the bios, the CPU graphics voltage drops to .946 and the value is blue in AI suite. All these voltages are under load. As far as I know, I have no control over the CPU graphics voltage. Should I be concerned about this?


There is no CPU graphics on Haswell-E.


----------



## Jasonbla20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> There is no CPU graphics on Haswell-E.


Here's a screen shot of AI suite, the CPU Graphics Voltage is the bottom entry in the Voltage tab.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> Here's a screen shot of AI suite, the CPU Graphics Voltage is the bottom entry in the Voltage tab.




There is no graphics on Haswell-E.

That's an erroneous/mislabeled value being shown in AI Suite.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> Here's a screen shot of AI suite, the CPU Graphics Voltage is the bottom entry in the Voltage tab.


I think this value related to cache voltage ...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> Hey guys, I just upgraded to X99 and this is my first post in this forum. When I overclock my 5930k CPU, the CPU Graphics Voltage value in AI Suite goes red. AI suite reports the value at about 1.556. When I set everything to auto in the bios, the CPU graphics voltage drops to .946 and the value is blue in AI suite. All these voltages are under load. As far as I know, I have no control over the CPU graphics voltage. Should I be concerned about this?


Uninstall AI Suite and download the latest version form the support site for your board.


----------



## Jasonbla20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Uninstall AI Suite and download the latest version form the support site for your board.


Ok great! Thanks everyone


----------



## Kevsrocking

First, I'm glad I found this form. This is my first post and I'm new to this form, so forgive me if I goofed up, I haven't read the rules yet.

ok, I'm building a new rig with a 5930. Interestingly enough, the MB I wanted to marry this up with is the X99 Deluxe powered with a Corsair 860i. Wow, the amount of traffic on issues when you put those 3 in the same house. So, I'm curious... has ASUS fixed their issues with the Deluxe? I'm still seeing reviews on the seller's sites (e.g. amazon, new egg) with a lot of complaints. I know you have to make sure you have the latest BIOS before getting your hands dirty with OC settings. Looking for advice to prevent major headaches, I have a new 5930 and a Corsair 540 collecting dust. My wife is already on my case for the money I'm spending on this, I can't afford "fried" parts. I've used ASUS boards since 2k, loved them. Thanks,


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevsrocking*
> 
> First, I'm glad I found this form. This is my first post and I'm new to this form, so forgive me if I goofed up, I haven't read the rules yet.
> 
> ok, I'm building a new rig with a 5930. Interestingly enough, the MB I wanted to marry this up with is the X99 Deluxe powered with a Corsair 860i. Wow, the amount of traffic on issues when you put those 3 in the same house. So, I'm curious... has ASUS fixed their issues with the Deluxe? I'm still seeing reviews on the seller's sites (e.g. amazon, new egg) with a lot of complaints. I know you have to make sure you have the latest BIOS before getting your hands dirty with OC settings. Looking for advice to prevent major headaches, I have a new 5930 and a Corsair 540 collecting dust. My wife is already on my case for the money I'm spending on this, I can't afford "fried" parts. I've used ASUS boards since 2k, loved them. Thanks,


I've been using mine since day 1 and have had no problems that weren't solved in under 5 minutes with UEFI settings that weren't overclocking / instability related. Most of the Chinese whispers generate from launch where Legit Reviews had a defective board and were using a PSU with an old firmware without OCP enabled by default, which managed to pick up an anomaly since fixed with the power up phase.

The short answer is you were more likely to get struck by lightning before the BIOS revision came out, and even less so now. Other complaints tend to be regarding legacy USB compatibility with Intel XHCI but these aren't isolated to this particular board - think it's just more a case of the tallest trees taking the most wind.

No complaints here.


----------



## Kevsrocking

Thanks, I really appreciate the feedback. I"ve read the stories on the PSB issue firmware etc. How long have you been using your board? I assumed if I bought a board today, it should be GTG after applying any BIOS updates.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevsrocking*
> 
> Thanks, I really appreciate the feedback. I"ve read the stories on the PSB issue firmware etc. How long have you been using your board? I assumed if I bought a board today, it should be GTG after applying any BIOS updates.


Since last September, gets used every day.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevsrocking*
> 
> Thanks, I really appreciate the feedback. I"ve read the stories on the PSB issue firmware etc. How long have you been using your board? I assumed if I bought a board today, it should be GTG after applying any BIOS updates.


The board is okay for stability, performance, and overclocking. I believe the vast majority of people are only worried about those three bullets. For a board of this price though, I'd argue it should not have any feature specific quirks.

Unfortunately it continues to be plagued with a number of odd feature quirks.

1. CPU fan headers are stuck at 100% after resume from Sleep.
2. The two USB 3.0 ports provided by the 3rd party ASMedia 1042 controllers like to randomly disable and then enable after Sleep.
3. The board comes with a Fan Extension card, this card allow for additional fans and thermal monitoring. This card does not work with one of the boards automation features called Q-Fan Tuning. Q-Fan Tuning isn't required, but it is an odd oversight given the board (X99 Deluxe) touts the Fan Extension card as such a great thing.
4. The firmware also has bugs regarding the initialization of the Intel USB controllers. These bugs are also avoidable, but come at the cost of a longer boot time than absolutely necessary.
5. The firmware has a bug with a new feature in Windows 8 and 10 within the Task Manager known as "Last BIOS time". It's meant to provide an accurate count of how long the boot process took. It works correctly after a shutdown, it breaks in subsequent restarts.

More traditionally Asus has been a poor choice for Linux, their support staff won't help and their VT-D implementation is often broken.

http://wiki.xenproject.org/wiki/VTd_HowTo
Quote:


> For ASUS Desktop Boards, these have VT-d support enabled, but Asus does NOT support Linux, so you are on your own with any Linux or Xen issues like broken BIOSes:


A niche element, but worth pointing out.

I've been an owner of the X99 Deluxe since release. Went day one and purchased from the local Microcenter. I had a really great experience with the Asus X79 Deluxe. It had great stability, performance, overclocking, and all the features of the board worked correctly (ignoring that VT-D was broken for a long time).

I think there are some good alternative brands/boards out there that might have a firmware team more attuned to squashing these little quirks. The Asus series boards seem overly attached to overclocking at the expense of everything else. I'd agree with the 3 out of 5 rating the board has on Newegg. It's okay, but I think one can do better.


----------



## Ukaz

Hi again !
About cpu vcore reading, what is the more reliable : Aida64 or cpuZ ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Hi again !
> About cpu vcore reading, what is the more reliable : Aida64 or cpuZ ?


use HWiNFO64 and look at VID.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Hi again !
> About cpu vcore reading, what is the more reliable : Aida64 or cpuZ ?


I'd go with Aida64. IIRC, VID is what the CPU requests, not necessarily what it is getting which would be the vcore reading.


----------



## Kimir

All of those soft report the same to me. Nothing better than a DMM. xD


----------



## Silent Scone

A DMM should be in every mans (or wo-mans) arsenal


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> The board is okay for stability, performance, and overclocking. I believe the vast majority of people are only worried about those three bullets. For a board of this price though, I'd argue it should not have any feature specific quirks.


I'm inclined to agree, but the unfortunate reality is that pretty much every brand's X99 boards have more than few quirks.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> A DMM should be in every mans (or wo-mans) arsenal


Think of the adrenaline rush as you try not to short your MB when you place the test leads on the live circuits!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I'm inclined to agree, but the unfortunate reality is that pretty much every brand's X99 boards have more than few quirks.


This. If you type in X99 USB problems into any search engine, other leading brands will crop up. Both the Asmedia controller and Intel xHCI are not exclusive to the X99 Deluxe, or just ASUS boards


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys what are these actually and should I disable or enable?

-Hardware Prefetcher
-adjacent cache line prefetcher

thanks.


----------



## Levesque

Can somoene explain to me ''adaptive'', ''offset'' and ''turbo max voltage'' options for Vcore and Vcache like I'm 10 years old?

Right now my 5930k is at 4.375 with Adaptive Vcore, ''offset'' at 0.11v and ''turbo'' at auto, so on Prime and Aida the max Voltage I see on high load is 1.23v. I see some people talking about using adaptive and ''turbo'' Voltage instead...

My uncore Vcache is at 1.14v, but I went ''manual'' instead of adaptive.

Just wanna be sure I'm doing the right thing lol.

BTW temps never go over 40 on all cores, even with Prime small ffts.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This. If you type in X99 USB problems into any search engine, other leading brands will crop up. Both the Asmedia controller and Intel xHCI are not exclusive to the X99 Deluxe, or just ASUS boards


I'm sure device incompatibility isn't too uncommon a thing. One random device causing woes, sure.

I'd be curious to see another X99 board with firmware bugs that cause the controller to stop working completely (disappear from device manager, gain yellow bangs, stop recognizing all previously attached and working peripherals).

That's the egregious part to the Asus X99 Deluxe.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> I'm sure device incompatibility isn't too uncommon a thing. One random device causing woes, sure.
> 
> I'd be curious to see another X99 board with firmware bugs that cause the controller to stop working completely (disappear from device manager, gain yellow bangs, stop recognizing all previously attached and working peripherals).
> 
> That's the egregious part to the Asus X99 Deluxe.


Feed your curiosity







.

From firmware issues to voltage feedback. Just to clarify, quite naturally this is not to say the Deluxe does not suffer from similar compatibility or firmware issues, simply to say it's not fair to put the board down on this basis considering both controllers are suffering from similar issues across different vendors. Just to add also, I've not experienced any of these symptons on my X99 Deluxe with several different external HDD, game controllers, mice, keyboards and headsets. Most of these issues stem from incompatibility with the firmware on the device causing the problem, namely legacy devices.

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2303226/usb-reboot-issue-gigabyte-x99-gaming-wifi-mobo.html

http://forums.evga.com/X99-classified-boot-issues-USB-related-m2320190.aspx

http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=15046.0

http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=15716.0

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/60581-x99-usb3-0-boot-loop-general-usb-issues-gaming-7-wifi.html


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Unfortunately it continues to be plagued with a number of odd feature quirks.
> 
> 1. CPU fan headers are stuck at 100% after resume from Sleep.
> 2. The two USB 3.0 ports provided by the 3rd party ASMedia 1042 controllers like to randomly disable and then enable after Sleep.
> 3. The board comes with a Fan Extension card, this card allow for additional fans and thermal monitoring. This card does not work with one of the boards automation features called Q-Fan Tuning. Q-Fan Tuning isn't required, but it is an odd oversight given the board (X99 Deluxe) touts the Fan Extension card as such a great thing.
> 4. The firmware also has bugs regarding the initialization of the Intel USB controllers. These bugs are also avoidable, but come at the cost of a longer boot time than absolutely necessary.
> 5. The firmware has a bug with a new feature in Windows 8 and 10 within the Task Manager known as "Last BIOS time". It's meant to provide an accurate count of how long the boot process took. It works correctly after a shutdown, it breaks in subsequent restarts.


Number 1 got on my *nerves* before I switched to USB header Corsair Link fan control. Number 2 I haven't experienced yet, *I will try to reproduce this issue*. Number 3 is ASUS' fault - there's no reason why their OWN card shouldn't support Q-Fan, especially as Q-Fan is a basic sensor probe, report and action based mechanism (basically the mobo looks at temps, then looks at the fan curve, then decides to change fan speed). Number 4 is an odd one, haven't experienced it yet - *will try to reproduce*. Number 5 - *LOL*, I *have* seen this before, I will take a screenshot next time, I got around 10800 seconds last time it happened, talk about slow.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Can somoene explain to me ''adaptive'', ''offset'' and ''turbo max voltage'' options for Vcore and Vcache like I'm 10 years old?
> 
> Right now my 5930k is at 4.375 with Adaptive Vcore, ''offset'' at 0.11v and ''turbo'' at auto, so on Prime and Aida the max Voltage I see on high load is 1.23v. I see some people talking about using adaptive and ''turbo'' Voltage instead...
> 
> My uncore Vcache is at 1.14v, but I went ''manual'' instead of adaptive.
> 
> Just wanna be sure I'm doing the right thing lol.
> 
> BTW temps never go over 40 on all cores, even with Prime small ffts.


Jpmboy explained it to me like I was 10









On adaptive vcore, just add +.005v to the first Offset field. This brings it up just a little from stock vcore to help stability. Then the Turbo field is the total vcore you want to end up at, under load, minus the .005v offset. +1.225V in your case. Speedstep and Turbo enabled, C-States off, Windows Power State to Balanced.

Only manual or offset work on the cache voltage. With offset, set your min and max cache ratio, then add +offset voltage voltage. I had to trial and error that one, but it's easy enough. Set your min and max cache ratios, voltage on auto. Boot to Windows, check the vcache voltage in AIDA64 or HWinfo with Windows Power states to Balanced. Now subtract that number from the 1.14V you want to end up at, put the difference into the Offset field. Back to windows, set Power States to Performance, check the vcache voltage and see if it's not pretty close to the 1.14v you were shooting for. Fine tune until it's right where you want it. Switching between Balanced and Performance Power States in Windows helps you see the max and min voltages without having to fire up another program.

I don't know it that's the best way, but that's how my brain was able to accomplish it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Number 1 got on my *nerves* before I switched to USB header Corsair Link fan control. Number 2 I haven't experienced yet, *I will try to reproduce this issue*. Number 3 is ASUS' fault - there's no reason why their OWN card shouldn't support Q-Fan, especially as Q-Fan is a basic sensor probe, report and action based mechanism (basically the mobo looks at temps, then looks at the fan curve, then decides to change fan speed). Number 4 is an odd one, haven't experienced it yet - *will try to reproduce*. Number 5 - *LOL*, I *have* seen this before, I will take a screenshot next time, I got around 10800 seconds last time it happened, talk about slow.


I'm not entirely convinced it doesn't work with Q_FAN, would have to test or Raja can clarify. I was under the impression, that the 4pin_FAN-in header had to be connected to any-one of the motherboards chassis headers, however that header is calibrated is then set for all all 3 EXT headers.

It does however support Fan Xpert 3 (Page 10)

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/e9609_x99_series_exclusive_features_ug_for_web_only.pdf


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Jpmboy explained it to me like I was 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On adaptive vcore, just add +.005v to the first Offset field. This brings it up just a little from stock vcore to help stability. Then the Turbo field is the total vcore you want to end up at, under load, minus the .005v offset. +1.225V in your case. Speedstep and Turbo enabled, C-States off, Windows Power State to Balanced.
> 
> Only manual or offset work on the cache voltage. With offset, set your min and max cache ratio, then add +offset voltage voltage. I had to trial and error that one, but it's easy enough. Set your min and max cache ratios, voltage on auto. Boot to Windows, check the vcache voltage in AIDA64 or HWinfo with Windows Power states to Balanced. Now subtract that number from the 1.14V you want to end up at, put the difference into the Offset field. Back to windows, set Power States to Performance, check the vcache voltage and see if it's not pretty close to the 1.14v you were shooting for. Fine tune until it's right where you want it. Switching between Balanced and Performance Power States in Windows helps you see the max and min voltages without having to fire up another program.
> 
> I don't know it that's the best way, but that's how my brain was able to accomplish it.


TY for the asnwer! But wow, so complicated.









So I can't just leave Vcore at Adaptive and offset +0.11v and leave Vcache to manual at 1.14v? Seems to be pretty low voltage IMHO.









And where are those ''Windows Power States'' settings you're talking about? Sorry to be a ''noob'' :O


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm not entirely convinced it doesn't work with Q_FAN, would have to test or Raja can clarify. I was under the impression, that the 4pin_FAN-in header had to be connected to any-one of the motherboards chassis headers, however that header is calibrated is then set for all all 3 EXT headers.
> 
> It does however support Fan Xpert 3 (Page 10)
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/e9609_x99_series_exclusive_features_ug_for_web_only.pdf


Hello

The individual fan headers on the fan extension hub do work with FAN XPERT III auto calibration if the card is connected to a supported motherboard using the 5 pin connector. Connected by a 4 pin connector to one of the onboard fan headers it functions as a splitter.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Hi again !
> About cpu vcore reading, what is the more reliable : Aida64 or cpuZ ?


DMM aside, Use AID64 vcore reading. CPUZ reports VID not vcore on haswell (it should be close tho).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Can somoene explain to me ''adaptive'', ''offset'' and ''turbo max voltage'' options for Vcore and Vcache like I'm 10 years old?
> 
> Right now my 5930k is at 4.375 with Adaptive Vcore, ''offset'' at 0.11v and ''turbo'' at auto, so on Prime and Aida the max Voltage I see on high load is 1.23v. I see some people talking about using adaptive and ''turbo'' Voltage instead...
> 
> My uncore Vcache is at 1.14v, but I went ''manual'' instead of adaptive.
> 
> Just wanna be sure I'm doing the right thing lol.
> 
> BTW temps never go over 40 on all cores, even with Prime small ffts.


If the way you have it set up is working fine - stick with it. Having that much voltage in offset adds it across the entire VID line. Nothing "bad" about that, but the chip can do very well with settings like Gnarly explained. Personally.. I just would control the limit of Turbo voltage rather than leave it on Auto. You can leave cache on manual/fixed or switch it to offset once you get the vcore dialed in.









Thankfully, Adaptive still works on x99 with W10... x79 needs a fix for adaptive-like settings with w10 (offset + turbo).


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> TY for the asnwer! But wow, so complicated.


Yeah, and that's the simplified version. But it gives you a starting place if you want to fiddle with it later.
Quote:


> So I can't just leave Vcore at Adaptive and offset +0.11v and leave Vcache to manual at 1.14v? Seems to be pretty low voltage IMHO.


Sure, if it's running, that's a good thing.
Quote:


> And where are those ''Windows Power States'' settings you're talking about? Sorry to be a ''noob'' :O


Sorry, what OS are you on? In Windows 8.1, just right click on the Window thing where the Start button should be. Right near the top of the list in "Power Options" I think it's called (not on that OS myself just now). Click on that and it'll give you the selections.

I had my adaptive vcore all set up where the max voltage was spot on - but it never changed. Set the power state to Balanced and it'll throttle down the voltage when not much is going on. It's probably just a simplified application of certain C-States, but you can toggle between the two in the OS without having to go into the BIOS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yeah, and that's the simplified version. But it gives you a starting place if you want to fiddle with it later.
> Sure, if it's running, that's a good thing.
> Sorry, what OS are you on? In Windows 8.1, just right click on the Window thing where the Start button should be. Right near the top of the list in "Power Options" I think it's called (not on that OS myself just now). Click on that and it'll give you the selections.
> 
> I had my adaptive vcore all set up where the max voltage was spot on - but it never changed. Set the power state to Balanced and it'll throttle down the voltage when not much is going on. *It's probably just a simplified application of certain C-States*, but you can toggle between the two in the OS without having to go into the BIOS.


It's really different than sleep states or parked cores. Dynamic linkage of frequency and voltage.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If the way you have it set up is working fine - stick with it. Having that much voltage in offset adds it across the entire VID line. Nothing "bad" about that, but the chip can do very well with settings like Gnarly explained. Personally.. I just would control the limit of Turbo voltage rather than leave it on Auto. You can leave cache on manual/fixed or switch it to offset once you get the vcore dialed in.


Oh! Didn't knew it was affecting the entire VID line.







Hope I didn't broke anything. But since the CPU and VRMs are watercooled, with like 20X120mm worth of radiators, I should be fine. I hope...

I'm using Windows 10. And ty for the explanations on the Power States. I didn't knew it was only those ''Power Plans'', balanced and Performance. Really easy to do lol. I tought it was something else.

TYVM for the help guys!







Always so helpful here!

So now back to square 1 and doing it all over again, lol, to use ''Adaptive'' Vcore properly now.

But it's really complicated and REALLY badly explained by Asus. It should be more clear, with procedures on how to use those settings properly. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> But it's really complicated and REALLY badly explained by Asus. It should be more clear, with procedures on how to use those settings properly. Just my 2 cents.


Hello

While I can understand this point of view these settings are not ASUS exclusive features. A basic understanding of the platform architecture would demystify a lot of these settings as well as making overclocking more enjoyable and successful.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I was a bit apprehensive about changing my fully functional Manual voltage set up to Adaptive vcore/Offset vcache, but it's been one of the more successful changes I've made to the system. Sorry about the Power Plan terms, I can remember how to change them better than I can remember what they're called, evidently. But it was helpful to me to see the difference between idle and load voltages in the OS. My system doesn't perform quite as well with the Balanced option as with Performance, but it's nice to know it's not pegged all the time when it's just sitting there. And it's simple enough to change if I want to use maximum performance.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Feed your curiosity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> From firmware issues to voltage feedback. Just to clarify, quite naturally this is not to say the Deluxe does not suffer from similar compatibility or firmware issues, simply to say it's not fair to put the board down on this basis considering both controllers are suffering from similar issues across different vendors. Just to add also, I've not experienced any of these symptons on my X99 Deluxe with several different external HDD, game controllers, mice, keyboards and headsets. Most of these issues stem from incompatibility with the firmware on the device causing the problem, namely legacy devices.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2303226/usb-reboot-issue-gigabyte-x99-gaming-wifi-mobo.html
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/X99-classified-boot-issues-USB-related-m2320190.aspx
> 
> http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=15046.0
> 
> http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=15716.0
> 
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/60581-x99-usb3-0-boot-loop-general-usb-issues-gaming-7-wifi.html


Yeah, I've also had a good experience with my devices working in the Intel ports (even the ASMedia when it's awake). So I too have managed to dodge some of the linked incompatibility issues. Though I want to say that in this gigantic thread we've seen a few people run into some of the linked quirks. It's usually been tracked back to a specific peripheral.

My complaint isn't really toward that, but the more specific quirk of 2 & 4 out of my list.

About 450 pages back in this thread (lol), about five or six of us confirmed bug 2. Bug 4 is pretty easy to make happen and pretty easy to avoid. Those bugs leave the controller non-functional.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Number 1 got on my *nerves* before I switched to USB header Corsair Link fan control. Number 2 I haven't experienced yet, *I will try to reproduce this issue*. Number 3 is ASUS' fault - there's no reason why their OWN card shouldn't support Q-Fan, especially as Q-Fan is a basic sensor probe, report and action based mechanism (basically the mobo looks at temps, then looks at the fan curve, then decides to change fan speed). Number 4 is an odd one, haven't experienced it yet - *will try to reproduce*. Number 5 - *LOL*, I *have* seen this before, I will take a screenshot next time, I got around 10800 seconds last time it happened, talk about slow.


With number 2. Open the Device Manager and see the ASMedia controller under USB. Close Device Manager and Sleep the box and then open Device Manager fresh. Eventually the ASMedia controller will disappear out of the USB device list. Sometimes it takes multiple Sleeps in a row to trigger it. It will fix itself. The timing of the "fix" is strangely precise. One hour after the controller disappears tell Device Manager to scan for PnP hardware and it finds the ASMedia controller once again.

Number 2 only breaks the bottom two ports by the wifi antenna. It's very, very rare for those two ports to be used by someone.

With number 4 just mess with the USB Fast Boot setting. Set it to disabled and boot into Windows. Then reset the box. Then log in and open device manager. Instant yellow bangs. Reboot back into the BIOS and set USB Fast Boot back to partial and boot into Windows. Problem fixed.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> But it's really complicated and REALLY badly explained by Asus. It should be more clear, with procedures on how to use those settings properly. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> While I can understand this point of view these settings are not ASUS exclusive features. A basic understanding of the platform architecture would demystify a lot of these settings as well as making overclocking more enjoyable and successful.
Click to expand...

I agree with Praz on this one, and would even take it a step further. Asus not only has a representative that has posted a couple of real good guides here on the first page of the thread, but also is here on a regular basis to answer questions and help us along the way. We don't have that luxury with any of the other major players. Asus is not without fault, but it is completely untrue to say that they have not gone above and beyond for us overclockers with guides, updates, information, and support.


----------



## djgar

^^^ THIS!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> ^^^ THIS!


Yes, it's quite a contrast. The 'quick and dirty' guides that are available at launch day are 100 times more helpful than any legislation from other leading vendors, and offer an insight into getting a base, and in some cases for users an overclock they can remain comfortable with.

http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.com.au/2014/10/gigabyte-x99-oc-guide.html#more

When you compare to this blog which uses the experience of extreme benchers to better your understanding of the platform. Don't think anything else need be said as an end user reading that.


----------



## Levesque

Sorry guys. Didn,t want to point fingers at Asus.







I know they are doing a great job. We all know it.

I meant more infos about Vcore adaptive, offset, turbo etc, from every manufacturers.

I did ALOT of reserach on the net before posting here to try to find answers by myself, and it's really not that simple to find clear informations on Vcore adaptive, how to use it, how to set it, etc.

I was a really hardcore OCer a couple of years ago but now I'm out of the loop (job, family, etc) so I tried to find the informations by myself, but it's not easy to find.

I didn't want to start a chain of ''Asus are da best'' posts... I know it.







Been with them since the 1st day they started selling motherboards. Yes, I'm old. Using 50+ Asus motherboards in my business right now, and for the last 15 years at least.







)

So ty Asus for this thread and the rep presence.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Number 2 only breaks the bottom two ports by the wifi antenna. It's very, very rare for those two ports to be used by someone.
> 
> With number 4 just mess with the USB Fast Boot setting. Set it to disabled and boot into Windows. Then reset the box. Then log in and open device manager. Instant yellow bangs. Reboot back into the BIOS and set USB Fast Boot back to partial and boot into Windows. Problem fixed.


Ah... I'm running Windows 10 without the ASMedia drivers (don't see the point in potentially increasing DPC latency), but I will try the #4 issue and report back.


----------



## rolldog

Is this good?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The individual fan headers on the fan extension hub do work with FAN XPERT III auto calibration if the card is connected to a supported motherboard using the 5 pin connector. Connected by a 4 pin connector to one of the onboard fan headers it functions as a splitter.


Which the X99 Deluxe does have. No real issues there then lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Is this good?


Clocks would help









CPU / GPU. Seems pretty ball park for a moderately overclocked system

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8233241?

Stock TITAN X and 5960 @ 4.4

Ambient suicide run:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7878831?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> On adaptive vcore, just add +.005v to the first Offset field. This brings it up just a little from stock vcore to help stability. Then the Turbo field is the total vcore you want to end up at, under load, minus the .005v offset. +1.225V in your case. Speedstep and Turbo enabled, C-States off, Windows Power State to Balanced.


Ok, just got home from work, tried this and I crashed really hard, had to reset BIOS.









Tried

Vcore adaptive
+
0.005v
Turbo field: 1.23v

I tried 1.25v 1.27v 1.30v 1.35v nothing is working. Not even booting.









I tried to put my 5930k a lot lower, 3.6 and it,s still crashing hard with this. I even reset Vcache all to default (speed and voltage), and only trying Vcore adaptive at only 3.6 and it still crash before entering BIOS.

There something I don't understand here. I go into manual mode, put 1.18v and can get to 4.4 no problems (CPU-Z goes to 1.23v on high load). So why is it not working with adaptive?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Ok, just got home from work, tried this and I crashed really hard, had to reset BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried
> 
> Vcore adaptive
> +
> 0.005v
> Turbo field: 1.23v
> 
> I tried 1.25v 1.27v 1.30v 1.35v nothing is working. Not even booting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to put my 5930k a lot lower, 3.6 and it,s still crashing hard with this. I even reset Vcache all to default (speed and voltage), and only trying Vcore adaptive at only 3.6 and it still crash before entering BIOS.
> 
> There something I don't understand here. I go into manual mode, put 1.18v and can get to 4.4 no problems (CPU-Z goes to 1.23v on high load). So why is it not working with adaptive?


What's your strap? Adaptive core only works with strap 100.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What's your strap? Adaptive core only works with strap 100.


125. Using DDR4-2666 so XMP automatically put it at 125.

So I should put it back at 100? And manually OC my RAM then?


----------



## djgar

That would do it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> 125. Using DDR4-2666 so XMP automatically put it at 125.
> 
> So I should put it back at 100? And manually OC my RAM then?


you need to switch to 100 strap for adaptive vcore to work properly. It's not that there is a bug or something, it just does not work on 125. If you set xmp for the ram timings, change strap back to 100 and verify that the ram freq is set at 2666. 2666 is working fine on 100 for most IMC/Ram combos.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you need to switch to 100 strap for adaptive vcore to work properly. It's not that there is a bug or something, it just does not work on 125. If you set xmp for the ram timings, change strap back to 100 and verify that the ram freq is set at 2666. 2666 is working fine on 100 for most IMC/Ram combos.


Just tried it and I get BSOD with my 32Gb G.Skill DDR4-2666 set to 2666 and strap at 100.









So. I just put back XMP (125 strap) and using Manual Vcore at 1.15v, I can do 4.3 and I get to 1.23v when on high load.

This Adaptive thing is too much problems for me, sadly, I don't have the time right now. Why is it not working on 125 strap?

I will try it again on my next day off. I want to use my computer. So for now, with 1.15v Vcore, max 1.23v on load, watercooled, I don't think it's that bad for 4.3. Will keep it this way for now.

Ty for the help guys.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Man, never even thought to ask about strap. Not sure what all XMP sets in the BIOS, you might be better off setting it back to optimized defaults and working your way back up the OC ladder from there.

ETA: If you decide to pursue adaptive on 100 strap again, after reading the edit.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> This Adaptive thing is too much problems for me, sadly, I don,t have the time right now. Why is it not working on 125 strap?


Hello

Adaptive mode uses the stock VID for idle frequency up to turbo speed. Once the turbo multipliers are reached the voltage scales up to the value set in the turbo field topping out at the max multiplier. Keeping this in mind do the math when using the 125 strap and the reason for the resultant failures will be obvious.


----------



## Levesque

I'm sorry. But this is not obvious for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Just tried it and I get BSOD with my 32Gb G.Skill DDR4-2666 set to 2666 and strap at 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. I just put back XMP (125 strap) and using Manual Vcore at 1.15v, I can do 4.3 and I get to 1.23v when on high load.
> 
> This Adaptive thing is too much problems for me, sadly, I don't have the time right now. Why is it not working on 125 strap?
> 
> I will try it again on my next day off. I want to use my computer. So for now, with 1.15v Vcore, max 1.23v on load, watercooled, I don't think it's that bad for 4.3. Will keep it this way for now.
> 
> Ty for the help guys.


enjoy!
... later set the xmp timings as you just did. make sure the dram voltage is "proper" and set ram freq to 2400 to get adaptive vvcore set up, then post back to tune the ra, up.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I'm sorry. But this is not obvious for me.


Hello

If max non-turbo speed of your CPU is 3500MHz that is with the 35x multiplier. Turbo voltage will not start scaling until 36x multiplier. Using the 125 strap at 4250MHz the multiplier is at 34x. That would result in an overclock of 750MHz at less voltage than the sock non-turbo VID. This is why the adaptive mode cannot function with any strap other than 100.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I'm sorry. But this is not obvious for me.


A lot of X99 is not obvious







. Luckily we have Praz, Raja and a few experienced people in this thread.

BTW, welcome to XOTiC, the X99 Old Timer's Club. There are a few of us well past the mid-century mark. I believe Jpmboy & Silent Scone also meet the prerequisites


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> A lot of X99 is not obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Luckily we have Praz, Raja and a few experienced people in this thread.
> 
> BTW, welcome to XOTiC, the X99 Old Timer's Club. There are a few of us well past the mid-century mark. I believe Jpmboy & Silent Scone also meet the prerequisites


no need to insult scone.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no need to insult scone.


Oops! Maybe take it as honorary membership? He seems so wise ...


----------



## Silent Scone

Maybe receding hairline, waking up grumpy and at the very least owned a pre dating Pentium processor and EDO RAM should be grounds for honourary membership lol. The clarification for old timer is when I tell people I'm going to be 30 next year and the response from said person implies I likely still remember being breast fed lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Maybe receding hairline, waking up grumpy and at the very least owned a pre dating Pentium processor and EDO RAM should be grounds for honourary membership lol. The clarification for old timer is when I tell people I'm going to be 30 next year and the response from said person implies I likely *still remember being breast fed* lol.


That's not a childhood memory... happens when you get old, recollection gets confused about when things happened.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's not a childhood memory... happens when you get old, recollection gets confused about when things happened.


Now that you mention it I'm starting to recollect a few incidents that turned sour.

Sorry I can see this going further south lets stop there









No not like that...see I told you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Now that you mention it I'm starting to recollect a few incidents that turned sour.
> 
> Sorry I can see this going further south lets stop there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No not like that...see I told you.


*"Yellow light"*


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *"Yellow light"*


It's amber, and you started it


----------



## djgar

Ahhh! Good times! I remember programming an IBM 403 during summer vacation ... with cables.









Sorry, way







!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Ahhh! Good times! I remember programming an IBM 403 during summer vacation ... with cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Ah see, I can't compete with that. Age defeats me lol. First machine I really had apart was a 80486 which to some people on here may as well be a 5960x. Feels like a life time ago to me though, as do a lot of other trinkets in between.

Best motherboard of all time:



And that's non negotiable


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> enjoy!
> ... later set the xmp timings as you just did. make sure the dram voltage is "proper" and set ram freq to 2400 to get adaptive vvcore set up, then post back to tune the ra, up.


Ok. So 2666 is not working, so 2400 should work. Will try it. TY!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If max non-turbo speed of your CPU is 3500MHz that is with the 35x multiplier. Turbo voltage will not start scaling until 36x multiplier. Using the 125 strap at 4250MHz the multiplier is at 34x. That would result in an overclock of 750MHz at less voltage than the sock non-turbo VID. This is why the adaptive mode cannot function with any strap other than 100.


Totally logical ty.

Looks like 8 years at the university wasn't enough and didn't made me wiser lol.









Ty for the help guys from an old geezer. I appreciate it.









My first computer experience was in 1982 drawing green lines with DOS codes on a 10'' green monitor.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Heathkit ET-3400, massive Motorola 6800 processor.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Ty for the help guys


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Heathkit ET-3400, massive Motorola 6800 processor.


This made me laugh.
Quote:


> have a Heathkit ET-3400 for sale. Based in the UK. Please contact me. *It has passed basic testing. It illuminates etc*


Well, I don't know about you but that's me sold.


----------



## djgar

Nothing like an illuminating device







. I like my senior project device better: 2x MOS Tech 6502 processors in parallel @ 1MHz on a wirewrapped board with 1MB dynamic memory ...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Nothing like an illuminating device
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I like my senior project device better: 2x MOS Tech 6502 processors in parallel @ 1MHz on a wirewrapped board with 1MB dynamic memory ...


Nice, nice yeah I think I read about them somewhere on a tablet in the British museum.


----------



## ChopChop2

URGENT REQUEST

I need to fix my RAM stability issues within 24h (if possible), please help.

Problem:
Needed 32GB for my workstation. Bought 2x 16gb G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-3000. I didn't knew of the problems that may arise when using 2x 16GB kit instead of 1x 32GB kit. Because of some massive delivery issues of other components for my new rig, only 24h are left to refound at least one of the RAM kits (for one it's already too late).

What I've tried so far:
1.) I've tried the default XMP profile => no POST
2.) I've tried the default XMP profile with modifications (DRAM Volt. 1.35; Turbo Mode enabled) => no POST
3.) I've played around with the System Agent Voltage => no effect
4.) Tried a combination of RAM and CPU oc and suddenly the system POSTed and I was able to run a 15min RealBench stress test successfully (36/37x125 BCLK; DRAM Volt. 1.35; CPU Core Volt 1.3; System Agent Volt. 1.021/1.025)

Unfortunately I couldn't get the oc stable. Every 5 - 10 reboots the oc stopped to work with q-codes bf and d6 for several reboots and oc modifications. Then suddenly it starten to work again and stopped to work again after some time.

Rig-info:
ASUS X99-A, BIOS v1801
Palit GTX980 Super Jetstream
PSU Corsair RM750i

It would be great if you guys could help me to get this fixed within the next 24h.

Regards,
ChopChop2

PS: I only have mobile internet at the moment because of an ISP outage, so uploading information will be difficult. X_x


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChopChop2*
> 
> URGENT REQUEST
> 
> I need to fix my RAM stability issues within 24h (if possible), please help.
> 
> Problem:
> Needed 32GB for my workstation. Bought 2x 16gb G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-3000. I didn't knew of the problems that may arise when using 2x 16GB kit instead of 1x 32GB kit. Because of some massive delivery issues of other components for my new rig, only 24h are left to refound at least one of the RAM kits (for one it's already too late).
> 
> What I've tried so far:
> 1.) I've tried the default XMP profile => no POST
> 2.) I've tried the default XMP profile with modifications (DRAM Volt. 1.35; Turbo Mode enabled) => no POST
> 3.) I've played around with the System Agent Voltage => no effect
> 4.) Tried a combination of RAM and CPU oc and suddenly the system POSTed and I was able to run a 15min RealBench stress test successfully (36/37x125 BCLK; DRAM Volt. 1.35; CPU Core Volt 1.3; System Agent Volt. 1.021/1.025)
> 
> Unfortunately I couldn't get the oc stable. Every 5 - 10 reboots the oc stopped to work with q-codes bf and d6 for several reboots and oc modifications. Then suddenly it starten to work again and stopped to work again after some time.
> 
> Rig-info:
> ASUS X99-A, BIOS v1801
> Palit GTX980 Super Jetstream
> PSU Corsair RM750i
> 
> It would be great if you guys could help me to get this fixed within the next 24h.
> 
> Regards,
> ChopChop2
> 
> PS: I only have mobile internet at the moment because of an ISP outage, so uploading information will be difficult. X_x


Hello

If this is urgent and time is of the essence fully clear the UEFI and test with stock default settings. Anything else will most likely require considerably longer than 24 hours for testing and verification.


----------



## ChopChop2

When using stock / default settings everything is working fine. I just can't get the XMP profile working / the RAM at 3000MHz.

How realistc is it to get the XMP profile stable with 2x 16GB-kits?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChopChop2*
> 
> When using stock / default settings everything is working fine. I just can't get the XMP profile working / the RAM at 3000MHz.
> 
> How realistc is it to get the XMP profile stable with 2x 16GB-kits?


Hello

Most likely can be done with additional manual tuning but then you are outside your stated time constraints.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice, nice yeah I think I read about them somewhere on a tablet in the British museum.


Those processors were used in Amiga keyboards after Commodore bought MOS Technology, who had been sued by Motorola - the founders were previous Motorola engineers who had worked on the 6800







. I was more of a Z80 kind of guy.







.

Hmmm, I just tried the free version of Macrium Reflect to create an image of my OS disk and it worked nicely from the created recovery DVD. Image creation was somewhat quicker than Paragon Hard Disk Manager but image restore was somewhat slower. Good trade-off.


----------



## ChopChop2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Most likely can be done with additional manual tuning but then you are outside your stated time constraints.


Hi Praz,
that's righ but if you think it's doable I would give it a try. Can you assist me / guide through the process of manual tuning? That would be great!

The alternative would be to refound one kit, to sell the other one via eBay and to buy a 32GB one. Sounds to me like loosing a lot of money and time. If possible, I would like to avoid that.

Regards,
ChopChop2


----------



## Silent Scone

Frankly I would do the latter. Have you tried raising CAS Latency and maybe raising the DRAM voltage by 20mv? As Praz has stated given your time constraints testing the stability once the system is more stable may take a few attempts given how unstable it is at the moment.

And try to remember not to mix kits in future


----------



## Kevsrocking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I'm inclined to agree, but the unfortunate reality is that pretty much every brand's X99 boards have more than few quirks.


Yeah, I'm kind of seeing that as I poke around the internet. Odd, the best of today's breeds have so many quirks. I think Intel needs to get involved, if no one can build a board that works, no one will be buying their CPUs. We'll I have some time, the wife wants a $500 camera lens to take action pictures of the kids' fall sports, so now I'm on the back burner for a month or two. Hopefully DDR 4 prices come down in the mean time.


----------



## Kevsrocking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChopChop2*
> 
> URGENT REQUEST
> 
> I need to fix my RAM stability issues within 24h (if possible), please help.
> 
> Problem:
> Needed 32GB for my workstation. Bought 2x 16gb G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-3000. I didn't knew of the problems that may arise when using 2x 16GB kit instead of 1x 32GB kit. Because of some massive delivery issues of other components for my new rig, only 24h are left to refound at least one of the RAM kits (for one it's already too late).
> 
> X_x


I saw that when I was doing my research. They need to advertise with a big bumper sticker... when buying RAM for the X99, you have to get a bundle of 4 sticks. Such a shame...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevsrocking*
> 
> I saw that when I was doing my research. They need to advertise with a big bumper sticker... when buying RAM for the X99, you have to get a bundle of 4 sticks. Such a shame...


Hello

This is not unique to X99. Memory manufacturers only guarantee stability and the stated specs when used as packaged.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is not unique to X99. Memory manufacturers only guarantee stability and the stated specs when used as packaged.


At XMP? Or just rated JDEC SPD? Always been curious, at JEDEC SPD defaults ( DDR4-2133, DDR3-1866 ) etc, it's always been mostly a wash right?

If not, how come server manufactures sells DIMMs in bulk, or by the stick rather than kits?

If memory IC's are the same type, and the kits are all properly binned. With extensive knowledge and tweaking, 2 kits of unicorn special 32GB 3200 would be able to do better than 1 kit of 64GB 2666, yes? ( At 3200, assuming the 2666 kit can't do 3200 )


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> At XMP? Or just rated JDEC SPD? Always been curious, at JEDEC SPD defaults ( DDR4-2133, DDR3-1866 ) etc, it's always been mostly a wash right?
> 
> If not, how come server manufactures sells DIMMs in bulk, or by the stick rather than kits?
> 
> If memory IC's are the same type, and the kits are all properly binned. With extensive knowledge and tweaking, 2 kits of unicorn special 32GB 3200 would be able to do better than 1 kit of 64GB 2666, yes? ( At 3200, assuming the 2666 kit can't do 3200 )


Hello

The same memory type at JEDEC specs will most times run without issue, yes. Memory sold in bulk for specific use such as servers is a different situation. The intended target for this type of memory is mostly system integrators who have a comprehensive knowledge of the platforms they are working with and the limitations imposed by the architecture.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The same memory type at JEDEC specs will most times run without issue, yes. Memory sold in bulk for specific use such as servers is a different situation. The intended target for this type of memory is mostly system integrators who have a comprehensive knowledge of the platforms they are working with and the limitations imposed by the architecture.










Cool!

So to summarize. It is okay to mix and match kits with same size RAM, and assuming they are same memory IC's as long as you are only expecting JEDEC specs and not much more.

IF you want to run at XMP rated speeds + more, it's better to buy the set in the bin and size that you want instead of combining.

Am I getting the right feel?

EDIT:

Does anyone here have a D5 PWM pump? I can't figure out for the life of my how to get rid of the CPU fan error when the PC resets and pump goes into low pump mode prior to PWM signal going live.

I'm in PWM mode, set to manual with 100% all the time for testing. Obviously if I ignore the fan speed all is good, but I don't want that in case the pump dies.

Is the best way to just put the pump on a Chassis Fan header?


----------



## Silent Scone

That's what thermtrip is for








.

I have my two D5 Varios at 70% 24/7 independently, sorry. The D5 PWM is a common pump, I'm sure someone else can test this for you or know the answer.

As for mixing memory kits - yes you are right, even if you have a comprehensive knowledge of the platform you are buying for - it's still preferable to be using a pre binned kit rather than mixing.

Have a read here: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview

It's also natural to assume that the higher the density and frequency of the kits being combined, the more difficult it will be to even get them to run at their rated speed and voltage, let alone getting them to run higher. The short answer is don't make more work for yourself, or expect too much in the way of help if not versed in the matter and go against the advise given similar to Raja's post on ROG


----------



## ChopChop2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Most likely can be done with additional manual tuning but then you are outside your stated time constraints.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Frankly I would do the latter. Have you tried raising CAS Latency and maybe raising the DRAM voltage by 20mv? As Praz has stated given your time constraints testing the stability once the system is more stable may take a few attempts given how unstable it is at the moment.
> 
> And try to remember not to mix kits in future


@ Praz, Silent Scone

Thanks a bunch for your advice. One 16GB kit is already on it's was back to the shop, a new 32GB is on it's way to my house and will hopefully arrive within 2 days. I will put thes second kit on eBay, or is one of you guys - preferebly from Europe (shipping costs) - interested in my brand new nearly unused RAM? If you are interested, just PM me. The price will be 150€ + shipping.

Regards,
ChopChop2


----------



## ChopChop2

In the meantime I'll try to get my CPU-OC stable. At the moment I'm running my CPU at 4625 (37x125MHz) with an CPU Core Volt. of 1,3v, strap 125, RAM at 2333MHz, rest at auto. I'm able to run RealBench for 15min without crashing (most of the time). The CPU temp stays below 80C. Unfortunately the OC doesn't stay stable above 15min in RealBench, I'm getting blue screens. Tried to play around with the system agent voltage, but to no effect so far. Any suggestions?

Regards,
ChopChop2


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> 
> So to summarize. It is okay to mix and match kits with same size RAM, and assuming they are same memory IC's as long as you are only expecting JEDEC specs and not much more.
> 
> IF you want to run at XMP rated speeds + more, it's better to buy the set in the bin and size that you want instead of combining.
> 
> Am I getting the right feel?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Does anyone here have a D5 PWM pump? I can't figure out for the life of my how to get rid of the CPU fan error when the PC resets and pump goes into low pump mode prior to PWM signal going live.
> 
> I'm in PWM mode, set to manual with 100% all the time for testing. Obviously if I ignore the fan speed all is good, but I don't want that in case the pump dies.
> 
> Is the best way to just put the pump on a Chassis Fan header?


Hello

I think it is reasonable to expect two sets of memory to function properly if the following are met:

The two sets are physically identical with the same SPD programming and from the same manufacturer.

The memory conforms and is used at the stated JEDEC specs for the memory class, e.g., kits that are XMP compliant and attempting to be used at JEDEC specs do not meet this constraint.

The rest of the system is run at stock settings applicable to the platform being used.

The most common reasons I hear why multiple kits have been purchased instead of an equivalent single kit is either the single kit was more expensive or not available at the speed and timings of the individual kits. Both of these are because of the results the manufacturer found when binning the chips. It was either much more difficult or not possible to create a kit that would offer reliable functionality at the given speed, timings and/or density. When the manufacturer faces these issues it is not reasonable for the user to expect a different outcome.

I happen to have some G.Skill kits that perfectly illustrates these issues. They are twelve kits of DDR3, 2400MHz, 2x8GB modules. With the exception of one kit any two sets can be used at the stated specs with full stability. Depending on which kits are combined the result may be plug n' play, minor manual adjustments needed or in-depth work required for full stability. The kit that is the exception is because of one of the modules. That module, when used with any other module, works without issue. However, when that module is combined with any other three modules I have never been able to achieve stability.

It is always best to purchase the desired memory as a single kit. Doing otherwise it should be assumed that manual tuning may be required and success is not guaranteed.

As far as the pump I do not use D5s that are PWM capable. Most do not adhere to Intel's specs for PWM. I use manually adjustable pumps connected to the power supply with only the tach signal connected to the board.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is reasonable to expect two sets of memory to function properly if the following are met:
> 
> The two sets are physically identical with the same SPD programming and from the same manufacturer.
> 
> The memory conforms and is used at the stated JEDEC specs for the memory class, e.g., kits that are XMP compliant and attempting to be used at JEDEC specs do not meet this constraint.
> 
> The rest of the system is run at stock settings applicable to the platform being used.
> 
> The most common reasons I hear why multiple kits have been purchased instead of an equivalent single kit is either the single kit was more expensive or not available at the speed and timings of the individual kits. Both of these are because of the results the manufacturer found when binning the chips. It was either much more difficult or not possible to create a kit that would offer reliable functionality at the given speed, timings and/or density. When the manufacturer faces these issues it is not reasonable for the user to expect a different outcome.
> 
> I happen to have some G.Skill kits that perfectly illustrates these issues. They are twelve kits of DDR3, 2400MHz, 2x8GB modules. With the exception of one kit any two sets can be used at the stated specs with full stability. Depending on which kits are combined the result may be plug n' play, minor manual adjustments needed or in-depth work required for full stability. The kit that is the exception is because of one of the modules. That module, when used with any other module, works without issue. However, when that module is combined with any other three modules I have never been able to achieve stability.
> 
> It is always best to purchase the desired memory as a single kit. Doing otherwise it should be assumed that manual tuning may be required and success is not guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the pump I do not use D5s that are PWM capable. Most do not adhere to Intel's specs for PWM. *I use manually adjustable pumps connected to the power supply with only the tach signal connected to the board*.


^^ This. Or get a quality pump controler. I have both the koolance TMS-205 and an Aquaero in separate rigs. Both work great and will port data to AID64.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> ...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Does anyone here have a D5 PWM pump? I can't figure out for the life of my how to get rid of the CPU fan error when the PC resets and pump goes into low pump mode prior to PWM signal going live.
> 
> I'm in PWM mode, set to manual with 100% all the time for testing. Obviously if I ignore the fan speed all is good, but I don't want that in case the pump dies.
> 
> Is the best way to just put the pump on a Chassis Fan header?


I have a D5 Vario and I run it at full speed permanently. The power Is not connected to a fan header but the tach lead is on the CPU Opt header so I get a speed reading in Aida64, around 4700 RPM. It's very quiet so no harm.


----------



## marn3us

I have an EK D5 PWM and to avoid the same cpu fan error i had to put it on a chassis fan header and now it works 100% fine


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Stupid question;

guys is there a way to disable Turbo Mode? When I disabled CPU backs to stock speed. When OC again than Turbo mode enabled!?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Stupid question;
> 
> guys is there a way to disable Turbo Mode? When I disabled CPU backs to stock speed. When OC again than Turbo mode enabled!?


yup - it's right in Bios. Turbo Mode -> Disabled.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have a D5 Vario and I run it at full speed permanently. The power Is not connected to a fan header but the tach lead is on the CPU Opt header so I get a speed reading in Aida64, around 4700 RPM. It's very quiet so no harm.


CPU fan error can be solved by going to Monitor section in bios, and setting cpu fan speed to ignore.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> CPU fan error can be solved by going to Monitor section in bios, and setting cpu fan speed to ignore.


True enough. But then I use up a fan header - I'm using all of them (no extension board) for my 18 fans







.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I know it'in bios. But when disabled
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup - it's right in Bios. Turbo Mode -> Disabled.


I know it's in bios, but when disabled my OC settings gone and backs to default clock (3.3Ghz) When I try to re OC, this time Turbo mode gets enabled.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> I know it'in bios. But when disabled
> I know it's in bios, but when disabled my OC settings gone and backs to default clock (3.3Ghz) When I try to re OC, this time Turbo mode gets enabled.


Maybe it's thinking too much. Maybe it's assuming that OC without Turbo is an oxymoron?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> I know it'in bios. But when disabled
> I know it's in bios, but when disabled my OC settings gone and backs to default clock (3.3Ghz) When I try to re OC, this time Turbo mode gets enabled.


and you do not want turbo mode? Why is that?


----------



## springs113

Messing around with the x99a godlike and x99 deluxe, I must say win 10 boots considerably faster on the godlike.


----------



## kaistledine

Is anyone using an Asus Rampage V Extreme able to get full PWM control on all fan headers ? it states they are but im not able to .


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Messing around with the x99a godlike and x99 deluxe, I must say win 10 boots considerably faster on the godlike.


Boot time is not a metric to compare mobos, in fact the Deluxe probably boots longer because it does serious RAM retraining, while i'm pretty sure the MSI skips that step... If you set the deluxe to skip the ram training as well you'll have very fast boot times (but those few seconds are not worth it)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Boot time is not a metric to compare mobos, in fact the Deluxe probably boots longer because it does serious RAM retraining, while i'm pretty sure the MSI skips that step... If you set the deluxe to skip the ram training as well you'll have very fast boot times (but those few seconds are not worth it)


Agreed, it is definitely an odd way to compare one MB to another. I've seen a few video bloggers do this in reviews. Yet no mention or comparison between extensive overclocking features or what memory frequencies were achievable on the same hardware - generally lacking substance.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Agreed, it is definitely an odd way to compare one MB to another. I've seen a few video bloggers do this in reviews. Yet no mention or comparison between extensive overclocking features or what memory frequencies were achievable on the same hardware - generally lacking substance.


They must spend more time BOOTing the system than actually using it









I've never understood the concept of being anal about BOOT times to the degree that some sites promote. If BOOT times are cutting into one's productivity to such an extent, why not use suspend to DRAM and take BOOT times out of the equation? Such logic is elusive it seems.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> They must spend more time BOOTing the system than actually using it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never understood the concept of being anal about BOOT times to the degree that some sites promote. If BOOT times are cutting into one's productivity to such an extent, why not use suspend to DRAM and take BOOT times out of the equation? Such logic is elusive it seems.


Exactly this. This is what I've done on my sons rig, he jumps on and off it so often it's easier to just leave it in suspend. I can recall times when I was younger where I'd be looking at my aBIT NF7 wondering what was taking so long. At least now with Q-CODE displays it lets the user know what is happening. Plus now no longer being adolescent the the few seconds no longer bother me lol


----------



## springs113

Sorry but i was just throwing out, there. I was pressed for time because there are several more things that I compared over the past week or so. The Godlike is more stable in holding my OC. Even at stock the Godlike didn't exhibit things such as halt/error even on default settings...granted I've had this board briefly so it could exhibit similar or even worse symptoms later on. The win10 drivers on MSI are more polished it seems as well. The Deluxe software in win10 are much better especially the AISuite when compared to Command Center. Wifi is slower on the Deluxe granted I use wired. There's more but just a quick summary I would still choose the Deluxe over the Godlike unless it was my initial x99 purchase, the new killer program on MSI works real nice but not really necessary if you've already got a router that supports Qos. All in all Deluxe it is and especially for a person that dont't have a lamptron or an aquaero...fan xpert does wonders.

@ Silent Scone
actually coming from windows 8.1. my deluxe took merely 15 seconds...on windows 10 now its upwards of 48 secoonds. the godlike is about 14 on win 8.1 and about 20 on win10


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Sorry but i was just throwing out, there. I was pressed for time because there are several more things that I compared over the past week or so. The Godlike is more stable in holding my OC. Even at stock the Godlike didn't exhibit things such as halt/error even on default settings...granted I've had this board briefly so it could exhibit similar or even worse symptoms later on. The win10 drivers on MSI are more polished it seems as well. The Deluxe software in win10 are much better especially the AISuite when compared to Command Center. Wifi is slower on the Deluxe granted I use wired. There's more but just a quick summary I would still choose the Deluxe over the Godlike unless it was my initial x99 purchase, the new killer program on MSI works real nice but not really necessary if you've already got a router that supports Qos. All in all Deluxe it is and especially for a person that dont't have a lamptron or an aquaero...fan xpert does wonders.


That's fair enough, sometimes these software come down to user preference anyway









lol, your post reminded me of this


----------



## springs113

That brought a much needed chuckle. But like I said I'll be keeping my Deluxe. I would've probably kept them both and just build another x99 system like I did at the platforms launch but I'm trying not to. I need a computerholic retreat. I have several new laptops bought this year and 3 systems built in the last year or 2. I need an AA meeting place lol.


----------



## ChopChop2

Would it make any difference, regarding to performance, if I would use the second sata controller for my OS disk (SSD) while running a RAID1 on the first sata controller? How good / bad is the performance of the second non-Intel (?) sata controller on the ASUS X99-A?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChopChop2*
> 
> Would it make any difference, regarding to performance, if I would use the second sata controller for my OS disk (SSD) while running a RAID1 on the first sata controller? How good / bad is the performance of the second non-Intel (?) sata controller on the ASUS X99-A?


Hello

The ASUS X99-A does have have any non-Intel SATA ports.


----------



## ChopChop2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The ASUS X99-A does have have any non-Intel SATA ports.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChopChop2*
> 
> Ok, thanks.


Hewllo

You're welcome.


----------



## Jasonbla20

I've been getting the message "Overclocking failed at startup" on my ASUS X99 PRO/5930K machine. It's troubling because my computer enters what appears to be an infinite boot loop - it will try to boot, fail, delay for some time, then restart and repeat the process. I don't like my hardware power cycling like that while I'm at work, or asleep and I have 3000 RPM fans attached a PWM header on the board which run at full speed during this process, so you can imagine how awful it is to listen to. I'm running everything on auto, except XMP memory profile at 2400 MHz, so it doesn't make sense to me how overclocking could fail, as there is none. Does anyone know how to fix this? Could it be something to do with my sleep/hibernate settings in windows?

Thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> I've been getting the message "Overclocking failed at startup" on ASUS X99 PRO motherboard. It's troubling because my computer enters what appears to be an infinite boot loop - it will try to boot, fail, delay for some time, then restart and repeat the process. I have 3000 RPM fans attached a PWM header on the board which run at full speed during this process, so you can imagine the noise. I'm running everything on auto, except XMP memory profile at 2400 MHz, so it does make sense to me how overclocking could fail, as there is none. Does anyone know how to fix this? Could it be something to do with my sleep/hibernate settings in windows?
> 
> Thanks.


It's trying to retrain the memory when it goes into a loop. The memory likely isn't stable. At 2400 XMP it could likely be the System Agent auto rules are too much for that sample. Set a manual voltage of between 1.05-1.15 and see if it persists. Just so you're aware 2400mhz on the DRAM is in fact an overclock. 2133 is stock, you've bought a pre-binned memory kit that's been rated for 2400mhz.

[EDIT] Please state which memory kit also


----------



## Jasonbla20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's trying to retrain the memory when it goes into a loop. The memory likely isn't stable. At 2400 XMP it could likely be the System Agent auto rules are too much for that sample. Set a manual voltage of between 1.05-1.15 and see if it persists. Just so you're aware 2400mhz on the DRAM is in fact an overclock. 2133 is stock, you've bought a pre-binned memory kit that's been rated for 2400mhz.


Will try it, thank you







+REP


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> Will try it, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP


You're welcome but don't thank me yet. If it's a 32GB or higher density kit it may require more tuning


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> I've been getting the message "Overclocking failed at startup" on my ASUS X99 PRO/5930K machine. It's troubling because my computer enters what appears to be an infinite boot loop - it will try to boot, fail, delay for some time, then restart and repeat the process. I don't like my hardware power cycling like that while I'm at work, or asleep and I have 3000 RPM fans attached a PWM header on the board which run at full speed during this process, so you can imagine how awful it is to listen to. I'm running everything on auto, except XMP memory profile at 2400 MHz, so it doesn't make sense to me how overclocking could fail, as there is none. Does anyone know how to fix this? Could it be something to do with my sleep/hibernate settings in windows?
> 
> Thanks.


Probably the RAM overloading the memory controller.

I'd try boosting up the System Agent Voltage to +0.15V, perhaps more. Is it in 4GB x 8 sticks or 8 GB x 4 sticks? Or 8GB x 8 sticks or 8 x 16 GB? Your RAM is not in your signature so I cannot tell.

It may be worth testing to see if it works fine at 2133 and then boosting upwards if you need more voltage. You could try boosting the VCCIO Analog and Digital as well. Memory controllers tend to have their own silicon lottery as well I find and some RAM kit/motherboard combos play less well together than others.

In general if you populate all 8 DIMM slots, you will need to accept lower RAM speeds or higher voltages as this stresses the MCH more. Often you'll see OC oriented boards with 1/2 as many DIMM slots.

I'd update to the latest BIOS too (that can help sometimes if there were any bugs).

The only other thing I'd recommend is considering getting a PWM power splitter for the 3000 rpm fan, as to prevent any risk of motherboard damage (fan headers are limited to 1A).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> They must spend more time BOOTing the system than actually using it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never understood the concept of being anal about BOOT times to the degree that some sites promote. If BOOT times are cutting into one's productivity to such an extent, why not use suspend to DRAM and take BOOT times out of the equation? Such logic is elusive it seems.


This. Motherboard boot times are probably the last reason to buy one model over another, although in general, the more "stuff" on a board, the longer the boot times.

Saving a minute off of boot times isn't huge, although it's advertised as the big advantage of SSDs. Personally I think it's the smoothness when you run applications. Windows too has aggressively streamlined boot times in Windows 8 and now Windows 10.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Probably the RAM overloading the memory controller.
> 
> I'd try boosting up the System Agent Voltage to +0.15V, perhaps more. Is it in 4GB x 8 sticks or 8 GB x 4 sticks? Or 8GB x 8 sticks or 8 x 16 GB? Your RAM is not in your signature so I cannot tell.
> 
> It may be worth testing to see if it works fine at 2133 and then boosting upwards if you need more voltage. You could try boosting the VCCIO Analog and Digital as well. Memory controllers tend to have their own silicon lottery as well I find and some RAM kit/motherboard combos play less well together than others.
> 
> In general if you populate all 8 DIMM slots, you will need to accept lower RAM speeds or higher voltages as this stresses the MCH more. Often you'll see OC oriented boards with 1/2 as many DIMM slots.
> 
> I'd update to the latest BIOS too (that can help sometimes if there were any bugs).
> 
> The only other thing I'd recommend is considering getting a PWM power splitter for the 3000 rpm fan, as to prevent any risk of motherboard damage (fan headers are limited to 1A).
> This. Motherboard boot times are probably the last reason to buy one model over another, although in general, the more "stuff" on a board, the longer the boot times.
> 
> *Saving a minute off of boot times* isn't huge, although it's advertised as the big advantage of SSDs. Personally I think it's the smoothness when you run applications. Windows too has aggressively streamlined boot times in Windows 8 and now Windows 10.


A Minute? lol. 8/8.1 and 10 basically defer loading of some OS components compared to 7 that's why they seem to hit the desktop quicker.
You can monitor boot times easily by setting up a custom report in Event viewer. It will also report services that sporadically slow the boot time. (unlike Services which reports average impact on startup times).


----------



## Jasonbla20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Probably the RAM overloading the memory controller.
> 
> I'd try boosting up the System Agent Voltage to +0.15V, perhaps more. Is it in 4GB x 8 sticks or 8 GB x 4 sticks? Or 8GB x 8 sticks or 8 x 16 GB? Your RAM is not in your signature so I cannot tell.
> 
> It may be worth testing to see if it works fine at 2133 and then boosting upwards if you need more voltage. You could try boosting the VCCIO Analog and Digital as well. Memory controllers tend to have their own silicon lottery as well I find and some RAM kit/motherboard combos play less well together than others.
> 
> In general if you populate all 8 DIMM slots, you will need to accept lower RAM speeds or higher voltages as this stresses the MCH more. Often you'll see OC oriented boards with 1/2 as many DIMM slots.
> 
> I'd update to the latest BIOS too (that can help sometimes if there were any bugs).
> 
> The only other thing I'd recommend is considering getting a PWM power splitter for the 3000 rpm fan, as to prevent any risk of motherboard damage (fan headers are limited to 1A).
> 
> its 16GB total ram, 4 x 4GB. Thanks for the info about the voltage, I'll start with that. I'm running the most current bios and I am running the fans with a powered fan splitter.


----------



## TK421

VCCSA is system agent voltage? If I increase memory speed I should also increase system agent voltage/VCCSA?

Also, what would happen if a 24v 0.41A fan plug into 12v header on X99 motherboards? Will it run 12V but double the amps to 0.82A?

As long as I'm aware the limit for 12v fans on single header is 1A right?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> VCCSA is system agent voltage? If I increase memory speed I should also increase system agent voltage/VCCSA?
> 
> Also, what would happen if a 24v 0.41A fan plug into 12v header on X99 motherboards? Will it run 12V but double the amps to 0.82A?
> 
> As long as I'm aware the limit for 12v fans on single header is 1A right?


I would not run that fan on the motherboard headers. If it likely spins up at all. What fan is it? Is it difficult to pick up 12v fans in your country? There are ways of getting them to operate at a less than dilapidated speed but it's not something I would recommend to users in here.
Only adjust VCCSA (SA) if encountering memory issues, else auto is fine


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would not run that fan on the motherboard headers. If it likely spins up at all. What fan is it? Is it difficult to pick up 12v fans in your country? There are ways of getting them to operate at a less than dilapidated speed but it's not something I would recommend to users in here.
> Only adjust VCCSA (SA) if encountering memory issues, else auto is fine


I randomly got this when receiving a replacement for my Alienware branded CLC, the brand is nidec beta *something*

I can't get memory above 2666 (crucial ballistix), so I should bump VCCSA +0.015?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I randomly got this when receiving a replacement for my Alienware branded CLC, the brand is nidec beta *something*
> 
> I can't get memory above 2666 (crucial ballistix), so I should bump VCCSA +0.015?


You can try. Assuming the DIMMs are capable of 2666+ at the timings set


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone who know if this USB 3.1 gen 2 type c ports works ok on X99 too?
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asus-usb3.1-gen2-front-panel,29901.html#xtor=RSS-100


----------



## tw33k

Yes from BIOS 1502


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Which the X99 Deluxe does have. No real issues there then lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clocks would help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU / GPU. Seems pretty ball park for a moderately overclocked system
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8233241?
> 
> Stock TITAN X and 5960 @ 4.4
> 
> Ambient suicide run:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7878831?


I hit 22,600 on Firestrike today.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I hit 22,600 on Firestrike today.


Cool story bro


----------



## cookiesowns

Does anyone know what could cause an 0x50 BSOD? Memory instability or System Agent / cache?

The RAM has been stressapp tested at same SA and timings/volts for 1 hr no errors, so I'm a bit confused. Only tweaks I've made since then was to use offset cache. Which has been A64 tested as well..


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Yes from BIOS 1502


do you know where to buy them?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Does anyone know what could cause an 0x50 BSOD? Memory instability or System Agent / cache?
> 
> The RAM has been stressapp tested at same SA and timings/volts for 1 hr no errors, so I'm a bit confused. Only tweaks I've made since then was to use offset cache. Which has been A64 tested as well..


Generally:
0x50 = RAM timings/frequency or uncore unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust cache/ring, or lower uncore


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Generally:
> 0x50 = RAM timings/frequency or uncore unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust cache/ring, or lower uncore


Hrm..

Anyone have any ideas what may be causing cache instability?

I tested cache @ 4.2 with A64 2+ hours at 1.15V and it is solid. Now I'm running Adaptive vCore and offset cache and I'm having odd issues with cache. ( In the process I also switched to 8x8GB of RAM ) but that's been stressapp tested stable.

I can run 25 passes of x264 straight with no errors or drop in FPS, so I think my CPU is pretty much stable, but the cache on A64 gets anywhere from 1 hr of stability or only 5 minutes.

Is it just caused by offset dropping due to load on the ring ( I notice it can fluctuate between 1.15V and 1.05 at desktop )

Could instable system agent cause these issues? ( BSOD code isn't direct relation to system memory ) I got a few Nvidia driver BSOD's as well.

Sort of doing a clear CMOS again I'm not sure what else to try... since stressapp had no errors.

( I cleared CMOS before trying 64GB of RAM )


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Hrm..
> 
> Anyone have any ideas what may be causing cache instability?
> 
> I tested cache @ 4.2 with A64 2+ hours at 1.15V and it is solid. Now I'm running Adaptive vCore and offset cache and I'm having odd issues with cache. ( In the process I also switched to 8x8GB of RAM ) but that's been stressapp tested stable.
> 
> I can run 25 passes of x264 straight with no errors or drop in FPS, so I think my CPU is pretty much stable, but the cache on A64 gets anywhere from 1 hr of stability or only 5 minutes.
> 
> Is it just caused by offset dropping due to load on the ring ( I notice it can fluctuate between 1.15V and 1.05 at desktop )
> 
> Could instable system agent cause these issues? ( BSOD code isn't direct relation to system memory ) I got a few Nvidia driver BSOD's as well.
> 
> Sort of doing a clear CMOS again I'm not sure what else to try... since stressapp had no errors.
> 
> ( I cleared CMOS before trying 64GB of RAM )


With your DRAM configuration the cache will _really_ need that voltage. You may have to run a higher offset.


----------



## sblantipodi

Asus boards has problems with USB ports, quite every X99 Deluxe mobo has two dead ports.
I tought on a driver problem, the problem still there with windows 10 too.

This is Asus.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> With your DRAM configuration the cache will _really_ need that voltage. You may have to run a higher offset.


So when running more DRAM it will require more cache than even 16GB 3200 C14?? seems illogical to me. Even if it's stress app stable?

I'm thinking the ram trained differently which is why I'm having memory instability problems.

I'm sure x264 would have caught something as 25 passes is a lot.

Any other more conclusive stress tests I could run for cache / VCcSA or men?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> So when running more DRAM it will require more cache than even 16GB 3200 C14?? seems illogical to me. Even if it's stress app stable?
> 
> I'm thinking the ram trained differently which is why I'm having memory instability problems.
> 
> I'm sure x264 would have caught something as 25 passes is a lot.
> 
> Any other more conclusive stress tests I could run for cache / VCcSA or men?


You think it's illogical that when running a higher density of modules for it to put more strain on the IMC? If there is more strain on the memory controller this can likely affect cache also. If you think there is potentially training drift all you can do is re-run whatever memory tests you did previously. Try running HCI as well as stressapptest again.

It's slightly impractical to setup such a highly strung overclock and then change the memory kit TBH


----------



## MaXimus666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Asus boards has problems with USB ports, quite every X99 Deluxe mobo has two dead ports.
> I tought on a driver problem, the problem still there with windows 10 too.
> 
> This is Asus.


Just like with their ASUS ROG Laptops, some ports work and others don't. ASUS cannot simply make USB ports period. On my X-99 Deluxe some ports play nicely with some devices and others don't so I have to figure out which device to plug in to which port, kind of like a lottery.

Example: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?38918-USB-problems-G750-JX


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You think it's illogical that when running a higher density of modules for it to put more strain on the IMC? If there is more strain on the memory controller this can likely affect cache also. If you think there is potentially training drift all you can do is re-run whatever memory tests you did previously. Try running HCI as well as stressapptest again.
> 
> It's slightly impractical to setup such a highly strung overclock and then change the memory kit TBH


I don't think 4.5 / 4.2 is highly strung tbh... especially at the volts this chip needs, and the abuse I throw at it at 4.2-4.5 cache. with 3200+ Mhz memory.

It turns out, it was training drift, or just memory IC break in. Memory instant error out on stress app, played with SA no go so = just memory instability....

Who would have thought lol. Slight bump from 1.3V to 1.315V and seems to be good. Going to throw back on my tight subs and see what happens.

I guess 1.315V isn't too bad for 8x8GB rated at 2666 C15 1.2V. running at 2666 C13 tights 1.315V.

Anyone ever encountered memory breaking, where it needed more volts after initial run in?

Most of the subs and thirds are set manually, apart from RTL/IOL so not much for training to drift. I guess I was just border line stable on the memory.

Back to the drawing board with offset & timing, and stability testing throughly I guess lol. At least I know CPU overclock is pretty much bullet proof at 1.18V 4.5


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I don't think 4.5 / 4.2 is highly strung tbh... especially at the volts this chip needs, and the abuse I throw at it at 4.2-4.5 cache. with 3200+ Mhz memory.
> 
> It turns out, it was training drift, or just memory IC break in. Memory instant error out on stress app, played with SA no go so = just memory instability....
> 
> Who would have thought lol. Slight bump from 1.3V to 1.315V and seems to be good. Going to throw back on my tight subs and see what happens.
> 
> I guess 1.315V isn't too bad for 8x8GB rated at 2666 C15 1.2V. running at 2666 C13 tights 1.315V.


Anything over 4ghz uncore is pretty strung in tandem with considerable memory overclocks.. Both have amity to one another


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> Just like with their ASUS ROG Laptops, some ports work and others don't. ASUS cannot simply make USB ports period. On my X-99 Deluxe some ports play nicely with some devices and others don't so I have to figure out which device to plug in to which port, kind of like a lottery.
> 
> Example: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?38918-USB-problems-G750-JX


I hoped to see an official statement from asus explaining the problem.


----------



## Praz

Hello

G.Skill 4 x 8GB, 3200MHz, 16-16-16-42 1N, 1.35V.


----------



## MaXimus666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I hoped to see an official statement from asus explaining the problem.


Yeah I've had issues with the USB on my previous ASUS G75VW, G750JX, and G750JY, with the G750JY I gave up and told them I want a refund and they gave me a refund immediately as they had no clue/solution in the ASUS Service Center in Dubai.

The problem with those laptops was the left ports work fine, but the right ports randomly don't work or disconnect/reconnect the devices to a point where they become unusable. All of them, same issue. This is a big issue all over their forums. The best motherboard manufacturer fails to create a motherboard with all USB ports working. My next motherboard will be an EVGA or ASRock, never touching anything that has ASUS on it. I have a lot of horror stores but this is beyond the scope of this thread. Latest ASUS router AC3200, piece of garbage that keeps disconnecting me from the network all the time and I tried all the firmwares they have.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> G.Skill 4 x 8GB, 3200MHz, 16-16-16-42 1N, 1.35V.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice kit and results Praz


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I hoped to see an official statement from asus explaining the problem.


Every ASUS board I've ever had has issues with the USB. This RVE started giving me errors when I installed Windows 10. Every once in a while I would get a notification at the bottom about not enough power or usb ports. Nothing seems to be broken so I ignore it. Maybe its a Windows 10 bug? Idk.

I also had issues with my Maximus IV Extreme.. The USB 3 would seem to lose power when transferring files or sometimes lose peripheral connection. Everything else on the board was rock and still is rock solid. Its still blazing in my den as a media center.









But yeah.. I might go with another company for the next gen extreme boards. Maybe..


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Every ASUS board I've ever had has issues with the USB. This RVE started giving me errors when I installed Windows 10. Every once in a while I would get a notification at the bottom about not enough power or usb ports. Nothing seems to be broken so I ignore it. Maybe its a Windows 10 bug? Idk.
> 
> I also had issues with my Maximus IV Extreme.. The USB 3 would seem to lose power when transferring files or sometimes lose peripheral connection. Everything else on the board was rock and still is rock solid. Its still blazing in my den as a media center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah.. I might go with another company for the next gen extreme boards. Maybe..


nice to know that fanboys are out from the discussion and that someone says the things as it is.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> G.Skill 4 x 8GB, 3200MHz, 16-16-16-42 1N, 1.35V.


Nice


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Hrm..
> 
> Anyone have any ideas what may be causing cache instability?
> 
> I tested cache @ 4.2 with A64 2+ hours at 1.15V and it is solid. Now I'm running Adaptive vCore and offset cache and I'm having odd issues with cache. ( In the process I also switched to 8x8GB of RAM ) but that's been stressapp tested stable.
> 
> I can run 25 passes of x264 straight with no errors or drop in FPS, so I think my CPU is pretty much stable, but the cache on A64 gets anywhere from 1 hr of stability or only 5 minutes.
> 
> Is it just caused by offset dropping due to load on the ring ( I notice it can fluctuate between 1.15V and 1.05 at desktop )
> 
> Could instable system agent cause these issues? ( BSOD code isn't direct relation to system memory ) I got a few Nvidia driver BSOD's as well.
> 
> Sort of doing a clear CMOS again I'm not sure what else to try... *since stressapp had no errors.*
> 
> ( I cleared CMOS before trying 64GB of RAM )


If you change any asoect of the OC - gotta run stressapptst again. Even if it was stable in an earlier run and configuration. Stability is just not a "portable" property.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> G.Skill 4 x 8GB, 3200MHz, 16-16-16-42 1N, 1.35V.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Very nice... sample based? or what's the secret?

Samsung or Hynix?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you change any asoect of the OC - gotta run stressapptst again. Even if it was stable in an earlier run and configuration. Stability is just not a "portable" property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice... sample based? or what's the secret?
> 
> Samsung or Hynix?


I think given CPUZ it's these two kits combined but could be mistaken http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-8gvk

Pretty neat whatever he's used!


----------



## HatallaS

I got a question for you guys, I was walking around my mobo bios (x99 deluxe) and I saw that my GPU is running at x8 and not x16. I know it makes little difference but I am curious if you have the same thing and is it normal?


----------



## Praz

Hello

Thanks. It's a Z170 single kit linked below. XMP doesn't work well but manual settings and voltage is pretty much plug n' play with 2N. With my CPU 1N requires tweaking OC Socket settings. Without the needed settings I'm not sure 1N stability would be possible even with increased voltages.

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gvk


----------



## Silent Scone

To be fair 3200 32GB at 2N is not to be sniffed at, let alone 1N


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Thanks. It's a Z170 single kit linked below. XMP doesn't work well but manual settings and voltage is pretty much plug n' play with 2N. With my CPU 1N requires tweaking OC Socket settings. Without the needed settings I'm not sure 1N stability would be possible even with increased voltages.
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gvk


What is the magical secret sauce? Want to try for 1T on the 8x8GB kit


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Thanks. It's a Z170 single kit linked below. XMP doesn't work well but manual settings and voltage is pretty much plug n' play with 2N. With my CPU 1N requires tweaking OC Socket settings. Without the needed settings I'm not sure 1N stability would be possible even with increased voltages.
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gvk


Ah.. these new z179 ram kits ARE looking attractive. (I failed at "just say no" ... long ago)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ah.. these new z179 ram kits ARE looking attractive. (I failed at "just say no" ... long ago)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

There is also a 3400MHz kit but I don't think they are available yet.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is also a 3400MHz kit but I don't think they are available yet.


I got the 16GB F4-3400C16-4GRBD 16-18-18-38 but can't get my system to run at 3400


----------



## Praz

Hello

I haven't done any testing. Only checked if the system would boot and what settings were needed to boot with the same timings and speed as the 32GB 3400MHz kit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I haven't done any testing. Only checked if the system would boot and what settings were needed to boot with the same timings and speed as the 32GB 3400MHz kit.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol - dude stop!








3400 on strap 100?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I haven't done any testing. Only checked if the system would boot and what settings were needed to boot with the same timings and speed as the 32GB 3400MHz kit.


Are round trip settings still board controlled for both these attempts? 0.9v on SA is also impressive considering.

I'm tempted, on the Deluxe no less. Challenge accepted lol







(Just as soon as there is stock available here...)


----------



## Silent Scone

Whilst on the subject, if anyone has the X99 Deluxe and has stability results with memory at 3300+ could you post them up


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - dude stop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3400 on strap 100?


Hello

This is the advantage of having the OC Socket and full control of all the pins. Based on the settings that needed changing I think full stability would be tough. At least with settings for 24/7 use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are round trip settings still board controlled for both these attempts? 0.9v on SA is also impressive considering.
> 
> I'm tempted, on the Deluxe no less. Challenge accepted lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just as soon as there is stock available here...)


Hello

With the exception of the 4 primary timings and DRAM voltage all actual timings including RTLs are board set.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is the advantage of having the OC Socket and full control of all the pins. Based on the settings that needed changing I think full stability would be tough. At least with settings for 24/7 use.
> Hello
> 
> With the exception of the 4 primary timings and DRAM voltage all actual timings including RTLs are board set.


Top man. I was thinking of trying a 3300+ 16gb kit on the Deluxe to see if that particular board would be capable (and the CPU of course).

Might do at some stage. Doesn't seem to be a lot of users with this board and that DRAM configuration, least not who've shown reasonable stability results


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Top man. I was thinking of trying a 3300+ 16gb kit on the Deluxe to see if that particular board would be capable (and the CPU of course).
> 
> Might do at some stage. Doesn't seem to be a lot of users with this board and that DRAM configuration, least not who've shown reasonable stability results


Hello

3300+ may require moving from the 100 strap for more favorable dividers. Maintaining a low SA voltage requires a bit of work unless all the auto rules fall in place for the CPU being used. The sense amps, although I find these are normally close, receivers and some of the OC Socket settings all need to be tweaked. These are tuned against the SA voltage that is set. Once these settings are optimized changing SA voltage results in these needing adjusting again. So it's a lot of back and forth. Also need a feel for what is the lowest SA voltage that can be used when all other settings are optimized.


----------



## djgar

On an X99 A, best I've been able to do was just over an hour RB @ 3310 ...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 3300+ may require moving from the 100 strap for more favorable dividers. Maintaining a low SA voltage requires a bit of work unless all the auto rules fall in place for the CPU being used. The sense amps, although I find these are normally close, receivers and some of the OC Socket settings all need to be tweaked. These are tuned against the SA voltage that is set. Once these settings are optimized changing SA voltage results in these needing adjusting again. So it's a lot of back and forth. Also need a feel for what is the lowest SA voltage that can be used when all other settings are optimized.


Cheers. If I can pick up a kit cheap enough, I think it's worth investigating, curiosity is getting the better of me. I didn't see the point in seeking these speeds and trialling the various changes without at the least knowing the DIMMs were capable. I will go with 16GB though to give myself a fighting chance. Given no evidence to support otherwise, I doubt 32GB at these speeds is likely on most CPU lol


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cheers. If I can pick up a kit cheap enough, I think it's worth investigating, curiosity is getting the better of me. I didn't see the point in seeking these speeds and trialling the various changes without at the least knowing the DIMMs were capable


Hello

If they don't play nice can always move them to the Z170 Deluxe.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If they don't play nice can always move them to the Z170 Deluxe.


Yes, this was what I was thinking, I'd rather do it this way than buy a kit binned for Z170 and try it on X99. Just adds another potential stumbling block.

This kit: http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/memory-pc/ddr4memory/ddr4pc4-264003300mhz/f4-3300c16q-16grkd.html

I will aim for 3333, I'm more interested to see just how plug and play it will be on the Deluxe compared to other boards. If I had any sense I'd leave well alone lol.

The aim is obviously both HCI and Stress app stability, otherwise it's mission failure


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, this was what I was thinking, I'd rather do it this way than buy a kit binned for Z170 and try it on X99. Just adds another potential stumbling block.
> 
> This kit: http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/memory-pc/ddr4memory/ddr4pc4-264003300mhz/f4-3300c16q-16grkd.html
> 
> I will aim for 3333, I'm more interested to see just how plug and play it will be on the Deluxe compared to other boards. If I had any sense I'd leave well alone lol.
> 
> The aim is obviously both HCI and Stress app stability, otherwise it's mission failure


don;t forget that a bunch of 3300 (and 3400) kits came out from nearly all the vendors (remember geil 3400?) that were basically krap... just sayin'


----------



## Praz

Hello

I'd concentrate on Z170 qualified memory myself. Clock of clock they seem less expensive with more capable chips.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'd concentrate on Z170 qualified memory myself. Clock of clock they seem less expensive with more capable chips.


Ok, noted. Was trying to stick to a certain rule set - there's enough explicit cases of 'why you no post?' syndrome with either mixing kits or kits binned for different / densities / platforms without creating more confusion









I had no real trouble getting a quad channel kit to function no Z170 with XMP, but it did require an extra 20mv on top for HCI stability.

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/memory-pc/ddr4memory/ddr4pc4-277003466mhz/f4-3466c16q-16gvk.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> don;t forget that a bunch of 3300 (and 3400) kits came out from nearly all the vendors (remember geil 3400?) that were basically krap... just sayin'


Yeah, some of the earlier Samsung IC is a little flaky for some reason. Might do as Praz suggests


----------



## Praz

Hello

A sample of is not much to go by but the only issue I have seen is using XMP. The system will POST with XMP but the monitor is blank once booted into the operating system.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A sample of is not much to go by but the only issue I have seen is using XMP. The system will POST with XMP but the monitor is blank once booted into the operating system.


lol weird, will avoid using the profiles then.


----------



## j9murphy

Hey everyone, new to the thread here but I've gone back and read 30 or 40 pages of posts lol..

Current HW - x99a/5820k/4x8GB G.skill/GTX970

CPU: Adaptive/Cstates enabled/Turbo enabled/Everything else is auto/1.215V/4.4Ghz
RAM: No XMP/BCLK 100/everything auto/2666/15-15-15-36-T1
Temps top out at 71 on realbench stress test

I'm looking for a good 24/7 OC for my needs (photo and video editing) and not for bench marking, gaming, or playing in the land of 5%...

My question is where would i get the best bang for the buck at this point? Is it worth pursuing 45 or 46 which would likely take me up to 1.3Vcore or should i try reducing the timings on the RAM further, or should I just live with where I am at this point?

Thanks for any advice.

John


----------



## Praz

Hello

When testing with this higher speed memory I have had to change my stress testing method somewhat regarding cache. I still find AIDA to be best for overall cache testing. However, as AIDA pretty much isolates the cache for testing there may be instability at the point where cache and main memory interact that goes undetected. I am using HCI for this. If stressapptest and AIDA both pass but HCI throws errors a bump in cache voltage almost always stops the errors. This may also be why a couple of people have reported errors with HCI or general instability while passing stressapptest.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ok, noted. Was trying to stick to a certain rule set - there's enough explicit cases of 'why you no post?' syndrome with either mixing kits or kits binned for different / densities / platforms without creating more confusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no real trouble getting a quad channel kit to function no Z170 with XMP, but it did require an extra 20mv on top for HCI stability.
> 
> http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/memory-pc/ddr4memory/ddr4pc4-277003466mhz/f4-3466c16q-16gvk.html
> Yeah, some of the earlier Samsung IC is a little flaky for some reason. Might do as Praz suggests


If choosing an X99 kit, look for one that is qualified to run on an 8 DIMM slot board. The 4 DIMM slot validated kits may have significantly lower margin when run on an 8 DIMM board.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If choosing an X99 kit, look for one that is qualified to run on an 8 DIMM slot board. The 4 DIMM slot validated kits may have significantly lower margin when run on an 8 DIMM board.


Ok, I'll stick to the hand binned kits like GSKILL on X99 in that case. Really want to keep within as many margins as possible. I don't see anyone who's successfully ran 3300+ on this board so eager to prove it can be done.

The conditions of success are: no training issues (over 30 days or more), 1500% HCI cleared and 1 to 2 hours of Stressapp

Will report back at Christmas.

lol.

[EDIT] hand binned kids? Worst typo ever.


----------



## glnn_23

I'm running G.SKILL Ripjaws V 3466 at the moment in my R5E and have run HCI memtest to 700% no problem at 3400mhz and have run spi and A64 bench with it so far. Dram 1.385v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> I'm running G.SKILL Ripjaws V 3466 at the moment in my R5E and have run HCI memtest to 700% no problem at 3400mhz and have run api and A64 bench with it so far. Dram 1.385v
> 
> *
> 
> *


nice - 2T tho. Curious to see a AID64 memory/cache benchmark at that freq and timings...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> I'm running G.SKILL Ripjaws V 3466 at the moment in my R5E and have run HCI memtest to 700% no problem at 3400mhz and have run api and A64 bench with it so far. Dram 1.385v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

16GB rated at that speed should do 1N with tuning.


----------



## glnn_23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 16GB rated at that speed should do 1N with tuning.


Yes the HCI run was at 2T and I'lll run again soon at 1 to see how it goes.


----------



## Sanmayce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Top man. I was thinking of trying a 3300+ 16gb kit on the Deluxe to see if that particular board would be capable (and the CPU of course).
> ...


Very good, I see you are pushing the limits, it is interesting to be seen how such @3200MHz 16-16-16 CR1 (or 3300) behaves against @2020MHz 14-14-14 CR1 in the 32-threaded integer benchmark 'Freaky_Dreamer':
http://www.overclock.net/t/1564781/cpu-ram-subsystem-benchmark-freaky-dreamer-reporting-ipc-instructions-per-clock/0_20#post_24191625

It is still confusing (to me) how RAM running at 1+GHz performs while the latency is (almost) on par, current best result is MT IPC: 4.581, can you shoot it down


----------



## Sanmayce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> I'm running G.SKILL Ripjaws V 3466 at the moment in my R5E and have run HCI memtest to 700% no problem at 3400mhz and have run api and A64 bench with it so far. Dram 1.385v


Wow, never have seen such a speedy RAM as yours, @3400MHz at CR1 and AIDA reporting RAM latency *49.4*! I thought that Corsair are the topdog, but I see G.Skill's Ripjaws are monstrous and faster, am I correct?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanmayce*
> 
> Wow, never have seen such a speedy RAM as yours, @3400MHz at CR1 and AIDA reporting RAM latency *49.4*! I thought that Corsair are the topdog, but I see G.Skill's Ripjaws are monstrous and faster, am I correct?


It's possible to get down to <48 NS with 3200 tight or 3300 semi-tight. think C14 or less Cache speeds play a role as well.

Praz, what is this OC Socket setting you speak off? I'm tempted to play with 1T with 8x8GB dimms... but don't even know where to begin...

This kit can do it, since 2800 1T 32GB with 4 dimms is possible ( on all 8 dimms ). Right now I'm at 2666 C13 1.315V.

No idea if my IMC is up to par. 8x8GB 2666 C13 seems to be solid at 0.975 VCCSA so I have a bit of headroom.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanmayce*
> 
> Very good, I see you are pushing the limits, it is interesting to be seen how such @3200MHz 16-16-16 CR1 (or 3300) behaves against @2020MHz 14-14-14 CR1 in the 32-threaded integer benchmark 'Freaky_Dreamer':
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1564781/cpu-ram-subsystem-benchmark-freaky-dreamer-reporting-ipc-instructions-per-clock/0_20#post_24191625
> 
> It is still confusing (to me) how RAM running at 1+GHz performs while the latency is (almost) on par, current best result is MT IPC: 4.581, can you shoot it down


How does this look for a quick test? Great software you written. Is it on GitHub or anything? Would love to try running this on some Linux boxes.

5960X @ 4.5Ghz w/ 4.2Ghz Cache. Windows 8.1, had browsers and music playing.. Ran once. 8x8GB Corsair double sided Hynix running at 2666 C13-13-13-34-2T With tight sub/thirds.

Code:



Code:


Nakamichi 'Oniyanma-Monsterdragonfly-Lexx_IPC', written by Kaze, based on Nobuo Ito's LZSS source, babealicious suggestion by m^2 enforced, muffinesque suggestion by Jim Dempsey enforced.
Allocating 2,942,857,440 bytes...
Allocating 8,748,875,776 bytes...
Source&Target buffers are allocated.
Simulating we have 32 blocks for decompression...
Enforcing 1 thread.
Decompression time: 42,353,879,598 ticks.
TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.967
IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 1.034

Kernel  Time =     1.906 =   12%
User    Time =    13.328 =   85%
Process Time =    15.234 =   97%    Virtual  Memory =  11173 MB
Global  Time =    15.674 =  100%    Physical Memory =  11152 MB
Nakamichi 'Oniyanma-Monsterdragonfly-Lexx_IPC', written by Kaze, based on Nobuo Ito's LZSS source, babealicious suggestion by m^2 enforced, muffinesque suggestion by Jim Dempsey enforced.
Allocating 2,942,857,440 bytes...
Allocating 8,748,875,776 bytes...
Source&Target buffers are allocated.
Simulating we have 32 blocks for decompression...
Enforcing 32 thread(s).
omp_get_num_procs( ) = 16
omp_get_max_threads( ) = 16
All threads finished.
Decompression time: 7,063,090,314 ticks.
TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.161
IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 6.203

Kernel  Time =     7.468 =  181%
User    Time =    34.390 =  837%
Process Time =    41.859 = 1019%    Virtual  Memory =  11176 MB
Global  Time =     4.104 =  100%    Physical Memory =  11154 MB


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> I'm running G.SKILL Ripjaws V 3466 at the moment in my R5E and have run HCI memtest to 700% no problem at 3400mhz and have run api and A64 bench with it so far. Dram 1.385v


Very good but looking for results on the Deluxe








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanmayce*
> 
> Very good, I see you are pushing the limits, it is interesting to be seen how such @3200MHz 16-16-16 CR1 (or 3300) behaves against @2020MHz 14-14-14 CR1 in the 32-threaded integer benchmark 'Freaky_Dreamer':
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1564781/cpu-ram-subsystem-benchmark-freaky-dreamer-reporting-ipc-instructions-per-clock/0_20#post_24191625
> 
> It is still confusing (to me) how RAM running at 1+GHz performs while the latency is (almost) on par, current best result is MT IPC: 4.581, can you shoot it down


I'll run it and find out


----------



## Silent Scone

Quick test with different settings and same DRAM configuration, need to shoot off to work

16GB 3200Mhz CL16-16-16-36-1T. All secondary and tertiary timings in auto

4.4/4.2
Quote:


> Nakamichi 'Oniyanma-Monsterdragonfly-Lexx_IPC', written by Kaze, based on Nobuo Ito's LZSS source, babealicious suggestion by m^2 enforced, muffinesque suggestion by Jim Dempsey enforced.
> Allocating 2,942,857,440 bytes...
> Allocating 8,748,875,776 bytes...
> Source&Target buffers are allocated.
> Simulating we have 32 blocks for decompression...
> Enforcing 1 thread.
> Decompression time: 42,486,951,670 ticks.
> TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.970
> IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 1.031
> 
> Kernel Time = 2.046 = 13%
> User Time = 13.218 = 85%
> Process Time = 15.265 = 98% Virtual Memory = 11173 MB
> Global Time = 15.481 = 100% Physical Memory = 11152 MB
> Nakamichi 'Oniyanma-Monsterdragonfly-Lexx_IPC', written by Kaze, based on Nobuo Ito's LZSS source, babealicious suggestion by m^2 enforced, muffinesque suggestion by Jim Dempsey enforced.
> Allocating 2,942,857,440 bytes...
> Allocating 8,748,875,776 bytes...
> Source&Target buffers are allocated.
> Simulating we have 32 blocks for decompression...
> Enforcing 32 thread(s).
> omp_get_num_procs( ) = 16
> omp_get_max_threads( ) = 16
> All threads finished.
> Decompression time: 7,681,909,544 ticks.
> TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.175
> IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 5.703
> 
> Kernel Time = 10.921 = 253%
> User Time = 34.437 = 800%
> Process Time = 45.359 = 1054% Virtual Memory = 11176 MB
> Global Time = 4.302 = 100% Physical Memory = 11154 MB


4.8/4.3
Quote:


> Nakamichi 'Oniyanma-Monsterdragonfly-Lexx_IPC', written by Kaze, based on Nobuo Ito's LZSS source, babealicious suggestion by m^2 enforced, muffinesque suggestion by Jim Dempsey enforced.
> Allocating 2,942,857,440 bytes...
> Allocating 8,748,875,776 bytes...
> Source&Target buffers are allocated.
> Simulating we have 32 blocks for decompression...
> Enforcing 1 thread.
> Decompression time: 42,010,765,740 ticks.
> TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.959
> IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 1.043
> 
> Kernel Time = 2.000 = 13%
> User Time = 13.062 = 85%
> Process Time = 15.062 = 98% Virtual Memory = 11173 MB
> Global Time = 15.284 = 100% Physical Memory = 11152 MB
> Nakamichi 'Oniyanma-Monsterdragonfly-Lexx_IPC', written by Kaze, based on Nobuo Ito's LZSS source, babealicious suggestion by m^2 enforced, muffinesque suggestion by Jim Dempsey enforced.
> Allocating 2,942,857,440 bytes...
> Allocating 8,748,875,776 bytes...
> Source&Target buffers are allocated.
> Simulating we have 32 blocks for decompression...
> Enforcing 32 thread(s).
> omp_get_num_procs( ) = 16
> omp_get_max_threads( ) = 16
> All threads finished.
> Decompression time: 6,763,855,308 ticks.
> TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.154
> IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 6.477
> 
> Kernel Time = 6.437 = 164%
> User Time = 35.203 = 896%
> Process Time = 41.640 = 1060% Virtual Memory = 11176 MB
> Global Time = 3.924 = 100% Physical Memory = 11154 MB


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanmayce*
> 
> It is still confusing (to me) how RAM running at 1+GHz performs while the latency is (almost) on par


Burst time will be shorter at higher frequency (rest of the performance disparity comes down to memory timing offsets).


----------



## Silent Scone

It's apparent a platform is growing in age when the habitual talking points turn to things that most people wouldn't care to notice if you pointed them out to them







.

That test responds well to uncore, quick to run - surprised it's not gained more traction in the thread.

Going to pick this kit up on Friday.

http://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3333c16q-16grk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's apparent a platform is growing in age when the habitual talking points turn to things that most people wouldn't care to notice if you pointed them out to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That test responds well to uncore, quick to run - surprised it's not gained more traction in the thread.
> 
> Going to pick this kit up on Friday.
> 
> http://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3333c16q-16grk


looked at the bench a month ago to see if it would be a good memory bench mark - NG. easy to use the rtc to cheat and more cpu dependent than ram in the opinion of a few. I have it here somewhere...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looked at the bench a month ago to see if it would be a good memory bench mark - NG. easy to use the rtc to cheat and more cpu dependent than ram in the opinion of a few. I have it here somewhere...


Yeah, I also ran it at 4.7 and 4.2 uncore and gained 100-200ms over 4.4 core, simply jumping to 4.3 uncore netted me 200ms with 4.8 over 4.7

Run it up with 4.5-4.6 uncore, see what you get. With your seconds 3.5 should be easily doable.

What this all means in terms of real world performance, well...*flails about like a muppet*...lets not worry


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Praz, what is this OC Socket setting you speak off? I'm tempted to play with 1T with 8x8GB dimms... but don't even know where to begin...


Hello

DRAM Timing Control > IO Control. These groups are for OC Socket. Everything should be self-explanatory except maybe CLK and CTL. CLK affects cache and CTL is for memory.

Keep in mind a couple of things. There is no universal starting point for any of these fields. Each CPU will require different values. The set frequencies, voltages and timings being used will also influence the optimal values. Tuning this section of the UEFI can take days as well as wiping out the Windows install if moving too far from the needed settings. There may also be a trade-off of CPU frequency clocking.

I have thought how to cover these settings for most of this year. However, for several reasons have not done so. While properly tuning these settings may be the difference between a no-boot condition and full stability in most cases they will bring minimal gain to the average user. To successfully use these settings instead of happening to stumble upon a particular set of values that work requires quite a bit of time as well as some understanding of the architecture. There are a lot of users that do not understand the more common settings or can't be bothered properly setting them so bringing these settings to the table opens a can of worms that is most likely best left closed. Lastly I have seen a couple of other boards that claim OC Socket support. These OC Socket implementations are basic at best. I don't know if this an effort to provide noticeable but restricted gains with minimal R&D invested or the lack of being able to fully implement what OC Socket is capable of. Either way I'm not interested in helping to further their feature sets.

Before any final tuning of these settings I would optimize the other available settings provided for such things as jitter and slew rates. Delving further into these setting is really beyond the scope of a forum thread. Hopefully this points you and others in the right direction.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> DRAM Timing Control > IO Control. These groups are for OC Socket. Everything should be self-explanatory except maybe CLK and CTL. CLK affects cache and CTL is for memory.
> 
> Keep in mind a couple of things. There is no universal starting point for any of these fields. Each CPU will require different values. The set frequencies, voltages and timings being used will also influence the optimal values. Tuning this section of the UEFI can take days as well as wiping out the Windows install if moving too far from the needed settings. There may also be a trade-off of CPU frequency clocking.
> 
> I have thought how to cover these settings for most of this year. However, for several reasons have not done so. While properly tuning these settings may be the difference between a no-boot condition and full stability in most cases they will bring minimal gain to the average user. To successfully use these settings instead of happening to stumble upon a particular set of values that work requires quite a bit of time as well as some understanding of the architecture. There are a lot of users that do not understand the more common settings or can't be bothered properly setting them so bringing these settings to the table opens a can of worms that is most likely best left closed. Lastly I have seen a couple of other boards that claim OC Socket suppor*t. These OC Socket implementations are basic at best. I don't know if this an effort to provide noticeable but restricted gains with minimal R&D invested or the lack of being able to fully implement what OC Socket is capable of.* Either way I'm not interested in helping to further their feature sets.
> 
> Before any final tuning of these settings I would optimize the other available settings provided for such things as jitter and slew rates. Delving further into these setting is really beyond the scope of a forum thread. Hopefully this points you and others in the right direction.


Ah yes, but clearly you are forgetting the exclusive 2X Copper PCBs design. *Tries not to smile*

I think you've nailed the effort to user ratio pretty well there, Praz. Even dialling in official supported ratios can be troublesome at times in some cases. IO controls remain untouched here. Even in the presence that tackling it results in favourable performance, it would annoy me more so that I had not a single clue why lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> DRAM Timing Control > IO Control. These groups are for OC Socket. Everything should be self-explanatory except maybe CLK and CTL. CLK affects cache and CTL is for memory.
> 
> Keep in mind a couple of things. There is no universal starting point for any of these fields. Each CPU will require different values. The set frequencies, voltages and timings being used will also influence the optimal values. Tuning this section of the UEFI can take days as well as *wiping out the Windows install if moving too far from the needed settings*. There may also be a trade-off of CPU frequency clocking.
> 
> I have thought how to cover these settings for most of this year. However, for several reasons have not done so. While properly tuning these settings may be the difference between a no-boot condition and full stability in most cases they will bring minimal gain to the average user. To successfully use these settings instead of happening to stumble upon a particular set of values that work requires quite a bit of time as well as some understanding of the architecture. There are a lot of users that do not understand the more common settings or can't be bothered properly setting them so bringing these settings to the table opens a can of worms that is most likely best left closed. Lastly I have seen a couple of other boards that claim OC Socket support. These OC Socket implementations are basic at best. I don't know if this an effort to provide noticeable but restricted gains with minimal R&D invested or the lack of being able to fully implement what OC Socket is capable of. Either way I'm not interested in helping to further their feature sets.
> 
> Before any final tuning of these settings I would optimize the other available settings provided for such things as jitter and slew rates. Delving further into these setting is really beyond the scope of a forum thread. Hopefully this points you and others in the right direction.


lol - That's when I cause w8.1 for "forget its name" many months ago, requiring a complete fresh install AND a verified activation key. Not many tweaks can cause that.







(was playing with pi32M of all things)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, I also ran it at 4.7 and 4.2 uncore and gained 100-200ms over 4.4 core, simply jumping to 4.3 uncore netted me 200ms with 4.8 over 4.7
> 
> Run it up with 4.5-4.6 uncore, see what you get. With your seconds 3.5 should be easily doable.
> 
> *What this all means in terms of real world performance*, well...*flails about like a muppet*...lets not worry


yeah - this is a REAL good question. So I used 4.5/4/0 core/cache since it's easy to match at 100 and 125 to compare ram freqs. (32GB)
In summary, 2666c12 looks real good vs 3000c13 with the Nakamichi_Oniyanma thing, but that's a false finding. 3000c13 scores higher in FSE physics, 3Dmk11 physics and AID64 memory/cache bench. I tried to keep all things equal as best I could (I did not unplug from tghe net, or disable any background programs/services)

4.5/4.0/2666c12:
TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.146
IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 6.855
FSE Physics and Combined: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8334925
3dMK11 physics and combined: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10218231


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






45c40m26.txt 2k .txt file




4.5/4.0/3000c13:
TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.177
IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 5.640
FSE Physics and comnbined: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8334796
3Dmk11 Physics and combined: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10218188


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






45c40m3000c13.txt 2k .txt file




Frankly - I'm not sure what that memory bench means...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - That's when I cause w8.1 for "forget its name" many months ago, requiring a complete fresh install AND a verified activation key. Not many tweaks can cause that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (was playing with pi32M of all things)
> yeah - this is a REAL good question. So I used 4.5/4/0 core/cache since it's easy to match at 100 and 125 to compare ram freqs. (32GB)
> In summary, 2666c12 looks real good vs 3000c13 with the Nakamichi_Oniyanma thing, but that's a false finding. 3000c13 scores higher in FSE physics, 3Dmk11 physics and AID64 memory/cache bench. I tried to keep all things equal as best I could (I did not unplug from tghe net, or disable any background programs/services)
> 
> 4.5/4.0/2666c12:
> TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.146
> IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 6.855
> FSE Physics and Combined: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8334925
> 3dMK11 physics and combined: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10218231
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45c40m26.txt 2k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5/4.0/3000c13:
> TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.177
> IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 5.640
> FSE Physics and comnbined: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8334796
> 3Dmk11 Physics and combined: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10218188
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45c40m3000c13.txt 2k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Frankly - I'm not sure what that memory bench means..*.


Sod all.

(Sorry







)

3DM Physics tests aren't very sensitive to memory timings in terms of raw performance scaling on X99. Makes me wonder why a lot of users bother on HWBOT with what is seemingly arbitrary timings. Same principles there, the real world relationship between 23,500 Physics score and 23,000 is a leaf in the wind (not that you would get much near this difference with lower latency alone)


----------



## djgar

Anybody know how reliable the Windows "winsat mem" DOS command is? I've been using it to give me a quick indication between mem settings such as the diffs between lower freq / tighter timing thing.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - That's when I cause w8.1 for "forget its name" many months ago, requiring a complete fresh install AND a verified activation key. Not many tweaks can cause that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (was playing with pi32M of all things)


Hello

When testing I mostly work from images. But even then reimaging a drive 6 or more times a day gets old fast. Linux seems more resilient in this respect so is now my operating system of choice for preliminary testing.


----------



## [email protected]

In truth, the only reason a forum user should fiddle with OC socket is for the potential to reduce VCore (comes at the expense of DRAM/Cache but has more real-world value in my view).


----------



## Silent Scone

Might not be as abstruse as a reasonable understanding of DRAM but core is king, that much is a fact


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sod all.
> (Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 3DM Physics tests aren't very sensitive to memory timings in terms of raw performance scaling on X99. Makes me wonder why a lot of users bother on HWBOT with what is seemingly arbitrary timings. Same principles there, the real world relationship between 23,500 Physics score and 23,000 is a leaf in the wind (not that you would get much near this difference with lower latency alone)












mk11 physics is very sensitive to ram settings (although 3dmk11 on anything but W7 is a waste of time).

Anyway - here's the 3200c16 I managed for this 32GB kit. c15 just can't hold up to testing.
same as 2666c12 according to this "test". But I know the 3200c16 is much quicker at just about everything. So my conclusion is that the Naka thing is spurious at best.


45c40m3200c16.txt 2k .txt file

TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.146
IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 6.834
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> When testing I mostly work from images. But even then reimaging a drive 6 or more times a day gets old fast. Linux seems more resilient in this respect so is now my operating system of choice for preliminary testing.


I really need to either do that (images) or stop flogging the OS on this thing...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In truth, the only reason a forum user should fiddle with OC socket is for the potential to reduce VCore (comes at the expense of DRAM/Cache but has more real-world value in my view).


Fiddle... fiddle with what?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Fiddle... fiddle with what?


Ahh you must have stopped at the word fiddle and not bothered reading any further.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ahh you must have stopped at the word fiddle and not bothered reading any further.


LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mk11 physics is very sensitive to ram settings (although 3dmk11 on anything but W7 is a waste of time).
> 
> Anyway - here's the 3200c16 I managed for this 32GB kit. c15 just can't hold up to testing.
> same as 2666c12 according to this "test". But I know the 3200c16 is much quicker at just about everything. So my conclusion is that the Naka thing is spurious at best.
> 
> 
> 45c40m3200c16.txt 2k .txt file
> 
> TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.146
> IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 6.834
> I really need to either do that (images) or stop flogging the OS on this thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiddle... fiddle with what?


Was talking more about FS / FSE







. More current things...









32GB 3000 / 3200 is probably more a challenge, but I don't require that much DRAM and the kits are still fairly steep at that binning. Have to draw the line somewhere lol


----------



## Sanmayce

@*cookiesowns*

Many thanks for the run, my eyes are gladdened each time I see nifty RAM utilization, for the first time I see how well the newest DDR4 perform, 2666MHz are no joke, as for 3200+ woo-hoo I can't predict a thing.

_>How does this look for a quick test?_

It looks brutally well! Didn't expect such a boost. You have a fast machine for sure.









_>Great software you written. Is it on GitHub or anything? Would love to try running this on some Linux boxes._

Thank you, but keep in mind me is just an amateur. It is not, I just uploaded the whole benchmark (C source, executable and the testdata) on those free hosts to ease the download, my site is sometimes down.
If you need something just ask, the whole idea behind my quests/tests/tortures is to present to the FTDC, heh-heh i.e. Fast-Textual-Decompression-Community one refined&superfast C source code enabling compression ratios on par with GZIP and several times faster decompression for so-needed huge English texts.
Despite being a humble owner of an old laptop, my dreams are to push the limits of textual decompression and go through the roof. As you can see the Assembly code is excellent, only 3 memory accesses in the main loop, so 'Freaky_Dreamer' indeed is very good it shows how nowadays CPU-RAM subsystems are jammed due to the small caches and to make things worse the RAM latency instead of going down e.g. 30ns or so is going up far beyond 50 on non-enthusiasts machines.
Of course, the idea was to eliminate all bloated cycles/branches and other unnecessary junk in order to use A single register, sadly even YMM is not fully optimized, the slowness comes first and foremost from the RAM latency but the microoperations (the 256bit move instructions are broken down to mops) are not so good they do not behave as a pure register load/store, kinda bloated.

As for the Linux, sadly I am lame there, however I installed latest MinGW GCC 5.1.0 on my laptop and successfully compiled the C source from the benchmark package.
You may try this command line:

gcc -O3 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c -o Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads_GCC510.exe -D_N_YMM -D_N_prefetch_4096 -D_gcc_mumbo_jumbo_ -DCommence_OpenMP -mavx -fopenmp

Code:



Code:


D:\Instructions_per_tick_during_branchless_decompression_32-threaded>gcc -O3 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c -o Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragon
fly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads_GCC510.exe -D_N_YMM -D_N_prefetch_4096 -D_gcc_mumbo_jumbo_ -DCommence_OpenMP -mavx -fopenmp
Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c:803:0: warning: "_I64_MIN" redefined
 #define _I64_MIN    (-9223372036854775807i64 - 1)
 ^
In file included from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/lib/gcc/x86_64-w64-mingw32/5.1.0/include-fixed/limits.h:168:0,
                 from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/lib/gcc/x86_64-w64-mingw32/5.1.0/include-fixed/syslimits.h:7,
                 from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/lib/gcc/x86_64-w64-mingw32/5.1.0/include-fixed/limits.h:34,
                 from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/x86_64-w64-mingw32/include/stdlib.h:10,
                 from Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c:480:
C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/x86_64-w64-mingw32/include/limits.h:65:0: note: this is the location of the previous definition
 #define _I64_MIN (-9223372036854775807ll - 1)
 ^
Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c:805:0: warning: "_I64_MAX" redefined
 #define _I64_MAX      9223372036854775807i64
 ^
In file included from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/lib/gcc/x86_64-w64-mingw32/5.1.0/include-fixed/limits.h:168:0,
                 from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/lib/gcc/x86_64-w64-mingw32/5.1.0/include-fixed/syslimits.h:7,
                 from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/lib/gcc/x86_64-w64-mingw32/5.1.0/include-fixed/limits.h:34,
                 from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/x86_64-w64-mingw32/include/stdlib.h:10,
                 from Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c:480:
C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/x86_64-w64-mingw32/include/limits.h:66:0: note: this is the location of the previous definition
 #define _I64_MAX 9223372036854775807ll
 ^
Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c:807:0: warning: "_UI64_MAX" redefined
 #define _UI64_MAX     0xffffffffffffffffui64
 ^
In file included from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/lib/gcc/x86_64-w64-mingw32/5.1.0/include-fixed/limits.h:168:0,
                 from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/lib/gcc/x86_64-w64-mingw32/5.1.0/include-fixed/syslimits.h:7,
                 from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/lib/gcc/x86_64-w64-mingw32/5.1.0/include-fixed/limits.h:34,
                 from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/x86_64-w64-mingw32/include/stdlib.h:10,
                 from Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c:480:
C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/x86_64-w64-mingw32/include/limits.h:67:0: note: this is the location of the previous definition
 #define _UI64_MAX 0xffffffffffffffffull
 ^

D:\Instructions_per_tick_during_branchless_decompression_32-threaded>dir na*
 Volume in drive D is S640_Vol5
 Volume Serial Number is 5861-9E6C

 Directory of D:\Instructions_per_tick_during_branchless_decompression_32-threaded

07/13/2015  05:14 PM           129,024 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_1-thread.exe
07/13/2015  05:14 PM           345,439 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c
07/13/2015  05:14 PM         2,054,019 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.cod
07/13/2015  05:14 PM           131,584 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.exe
08/26/2015  06:19 AM            83,233 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads_GCC510.exe
               5 File(s)      2,743,299 bytes
               0 Dir(s)  17,724,186,624 bytes free

D:\Instructions_per_tick_during_branchless_decompression_32-threaded>gcc -v
Using built-in specs.
COLLECT_GCC=gcc
...
Target: x86_64-w64-mingw32
...
Thread model: posix
gcc version 5.1.0 (x86_64-posix-seh-rev0, Built by MinGW-W64 project)

D:\Instructions_per_tick_during_branchless_decompression_32-threaded>

Hopefully it will run on *nix too.

>5960X @ 4.5Ghz w/ 4.2Ghz Cache. Windows 8.1, had browsers and music playing.. Ran once. 8x8GB Corsair double sided Hynix running at 2666 C13-13-13-34-2T With tight sub/thirds.

Again, very glad to see such a nice performance, and with Command Rate 2 which only sugarifies the result even more.
Love those Corsair 8x8 kit.

Is this the look of these bad boys:










@*Silent Scone*

Many thanks, your results are awesome your 4.8/4.3 shot the sheriff but not the deputy (the *cookiesowns*'s MT IPC = 6.203, 5960X @ 4.5Ghz w/ 4.2Ghz Cache, 8x8GB Corsair 2666 C13-13-13-34-2T), I mean his result is very good.

Your MT IPC = 6.477 is the best so far topperformance on OCN!








But it strikes me how fast is the *cookiesowns*'s machine: it uses CR2, works at 300MHz/100MHz core/uncore lower frequency and is right in your shadow.

Please throw few ideas what could be the cause for such close performance while the 'logic' suggests more of a margin.

5960X @ 4.8Ghz w/ 4.3Ghz Cache, 4x4GB 3200Mhz CL16-16-16-36-1T: MT IPC = 6.477
5960X @ 4.5Ghz w/ 4.2Ghz Cache, 8x8GB Corsair 2666 C13-13-13-34-2T: MT IPC = 6.203

Simply, performance gains with different memory timings are hard to be understood unless some heavy tests are used.
My current understanding is that 2666 CL13 is quite good, wonder how bad those 16-13=3 clocks hurt the memory loads/stores done by a single 256bit register.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Burst time will be shorter at higher frequency (rest of the performance disparity comes down to memory timing offsets).


Vaguely I get what you said, but the question stands, how 500+MHz with CR1 is not significantly faster than 500-MHz and CR2!
The beauty of this CPU-RAM torture is that nothing pollutes the main loop, since we read and write only via YMM register my understanding is that burst doesn't come into play hard. I see only two factors deciding getting a high MT IPC:
- CPU optimized to use YMM with no junky overheads;
- RAM latency as low as possible, or having huge and fast caches, ideally 256MB LLC.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanmayce*
> 
> @*Silent Scone*
> 
> Many thanks, your results are awesome your 4.8/4.3 shot the sheriff but not the deputy (the *cookiesowns*'s MT IPC = 6.203, 5960X @ 4.5Ghz w/ 4.2Ghz Cache, 8x8GB Corsair 2666 C13-13-13-34-2T), I mean his result is very good.
> 
> Your MT IPC = 6.477 is the best so far topperformance on OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it strikes me how fast is the *cookiesowns*'s machine: it uses CR2, works at 300MHz/100MHz core/uncore lower frequency and is right in your shadow.
> 
> Please throw few ideas what could be the cause for such close performance while the 'logic' suggests more of a margin.
> 
> 5960X @ 4.8Ghz w/ 4.3Ghz Cache, 4x4GB 3200Mhz CL16-16-16-36-1T: MT IPC = 6.477
> 5960X @ 4.5Ghz w/ 4.2Ghz Cache, 8x8GB Corsair 2666 C13-13-13-34-2T: MT IPC = 6.203
> 
> Simply, performance gains with different memory timings are hard to be understood unless some heavy tests are used.
> My current understanding is that 2666 CL13 is quite good, wonder how bad those 16-13=3 clocks hurt the memory loads/stores done by a single 256bit register.
> Vaguely I get what you said, but the question stands, how 500+MHz with CR1 is not significantly faster than 500-MHz and CR2!
> The beauty of this CPU-RAM torture is that nothing pollutes the main loop, since we read and write only via YMM register my understanding is that burst doesn't come into play hard. I see only two factors deciding getting a high MT IPC:
> - CPU optimized to use YMM with no junky overheads;
> - RAM latency as low as possible, or having huge and fast caches, ideally 256MB LLC.


Cookie has likely spent time on secondary timings at that frequency. I only ran it once at 4.8, there's a 200ms margin between runs from what I saw







. My seconds and terts are board controlled because that's how I've rolled since my initial 2800 kit last year. It wouldn't be too pressing to shave quite a bit off that time, just serves as a reference


----------



## Sanmayce

Oh, didn't see at first that *Jpmboy* threw a bomb!
We have new best 'Freaky_Dreamer' topscore: MT IPC = 6.855, obviously those CL12 rock!

4.5/4.0/2666c12:

Code:



Code:


Nakamichi 'Oniyanma-Monsterdragonfly-Lexx_IPC', written by Kaze, based on Nobuo Ito's LZSS source, babealicious suggestion by m^2 enforced, muffinesque suggestion by Jim Dempsey enforced.
Allocating 2,942,857,440 bytes...
Allocating 8,748,875,776 bytes...
Source&Target buffers are allocated.
Simulating we have 32 blocks for decompression...
Enforcing 1 thread.
Decompression time: 42,191,818,498 ticks.
TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.963
IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 1.038

Kernel  Time =     2.078 =   13%
User    Time =    13.078 =   85%
Process Time =    15.156 =   99%    Virtual  Memory =  11173 MB
Global  Time =    15.301 =  100%    Physical Memory =  11152 MB
Nakamichi 'Oniyanma-Monsterdragonfly-Lexx_IPC', written by Kaze, based on Nobuo Ito's LZSS source, babealicious suggestion by m^2 enforced, muffinesque suggestion by Jim Dempsey enforced.
Allocating 2,942,857,440 bytes...
Allocating 8,748,875,776 bytes...
Source&Target buffers are allocated.
Simulating we have 32 blocks for decompression...
Enforcing 32 thread(s).
omp_get_num_procs( ) = 16
omp_get_max_threads( ) = 16
All threads finished.
Decompression time: 6,391,237,566 ticks.
TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.146
IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 6.855

Kernel  Time =     5.078 =  142%
User    Time =    34.437 =  963%
Process Time =    39.515 = 1105%    Virtual  Memory =  11176 MB
Global  Time =     3.575 =  100%    Physical Memory =  11154 MB

Many thanks go to *Jpmboy*!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ...
> yeah - this is a REAL good question. So I used 4.5/4/0 core/cache since it's easy to match at 100 and 125 to compare ram freqs. (32GB)
> In summary, 2666c12 looks real good vs 3000c13 with the Nakamichi_Oniyanma thing, but that's a false finding. 3000c13 scores higher in FSE physics, 3Dmk11 physics and AID64 memory/cache bench. I tried to keep all things equal as best I could (I did not unplug from tghe net, or disable any background programs/services)


Basically, 'Freaky_Dreamer' CPU-RAM benchmark package is all about showing the REALWORLD performance of highly-optimized LZSS decompression. *Nakamichi* 'Lexx' is 64bit code using 256bit moves. As you have seen the outcome is very sensitive what the CL is, 13 vs 12 shows a big difference, so this test is very good for getting some feedback about how your CPU-RAM settings are gonna affect 32-threaded decompression. To show a more human-readable outcome here is the total decompression performance in MB/s:

Let's see how many bytes/clock of decompression speed those 6.855 equal:

(32 threads * 273,401,856) bytes / (6,391,237,566 ticks / 4,500,000,000 ticks) = 6,159,975,569 bytes / second or *5,874 MB/s* decompression speed of English texts.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Frankly - I'm not sure what that memory bench means...


It reports what 32-threads of branchless 64bit code using one 32bit memory fetch, one 256 memory fetch and one 256 memory store can offer.
By torturing/bombarding RAM with RANDOM 256bit memory reads it shows how well memory controller behaves as well, the situation is quite the same with the SSD 32 levels queued reads but not 512bytes but 32bytes, ha-ha, it is kinda random (not linear) RAM speed test for queue of 32 length and depth 32.

Oh, the secondary goal was to report the IPC (Instructions-Per-Clock) for AVX supporting CPUs, simply I wanted to have test for the incoming AMD 'Zen'.
So, MT IPC = 6.855 means 6+ instructions per clock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ahh you must have stopped at the word fiddle and not bothered reading any further.


lol... 1:20.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanmayce*
> 
> Oh, didn't see at first that *Jpmboy* threw a bomb!
> We have new best 'Freaky_Dreamer' topscore: MT IPC = 6.855, obviously those CL12 rock!
> 
> 4.5/4.0/2666c12:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Nakamichi 'Oniyanma-Monsterdragonfly-Lexx_IPC', written by Kaze, based on Nobuo Ito's LZSS source, babealicious suggestion by m^2 enforced, muffinesque suggestion by Jim Dempsey enforced.
> Allocating 2,942,857,440 bytes...
> Allocating 8,748,875,776 bytes...
> Source&Target buffers are allocated.
> Simulating we have 32 blocks for decompression...
> Enforcing 1 thread.
> Decompression time: 42,191,818,498 ticks.
> TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.963
> IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 1.038
> 
> Kernel  Time =     2.078 =   13%
> User    Time =    13.078 =   85%
> Process Time =    15.156 =   99%    Virtual  Memory =  11173 MB
> Global  Time =    15.301 =  100%    Physical Memory =  11152 MB
> Nakamichi 'Oniyanma-Monsterdragonfly-Lexx_IPC', written by Kaze, based on Nobuo Ito's LZSS source, babealicious suggestion by m^2 enforced, muffinesque suggestion by Jim Dempsey enforced.
> Allocating 2,942,857,440 bytes...
> Allocating 8,748,875,776 bytes...
> Source&Target buffers are allocated.
> Simulating we have 32 blocks for decompression...
> Enforcing 32 thread(s).
> omp_get_num_procs( ) = 16
> omp_get_max_threads( ) = 16
> All threads finished.
> Decompression time: 6,391,237,566 ticks.
> TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.146
> IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 6.855
> 
> Kernel  Time =     5.078 =  142%
> User    Time =    34.437 =  963%
> Process Time =    39.515 = 1105%    Virtual  Memory =  11176 MB
> Global  Time =     3.575 =  100%    Physical Memory =  11154 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks go to *Jpmboy*!
> Basically, 'Freaky_Dreamer' CPU-RAM benchmark package is all about showing the REALWORLD performance of highly-optimized LZSS decompression. *Nakamichi* 'Lexx' is 64bit code using 256bit moves. *As you have seen the outcome is very sensitive what the CL is, 13 vs 12 shows a big difference*, so this test is very good for getting some feedback about how your CPU-RAM settings are gonna affect 32-threaded decompression. To show a more human-readable outcome here is the total decompression performance in MB/s:
> 
> Let's see how many bytes/clock of decompression speed those 6.855 equal:
> 
> (32 threads * 273,401,856) bytes / (6,391,237,566 ticks / 4,500,000,000 ticks) = 6,159,975,569 bytes / second or *5,874 MB/s* decompression speed of English texts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reports what 32-threads of branchless 64bit code using one 32bit memory fetch, one 256 memory fetch and one 256 memory store can offer.
> By torturing/bombarding RAM with RANDOM 256bit memory reads it shows how well memory controller behaves as well, the situation is quite the same with the SSD 32 levels queued reads but not 512bytes but 32bytes, ha-ha, it is kinda random (not linear) RAM speed test for queue of 32 length and depth 32.
> 
> Oh, the secondary goal was to report the IPC (Instructions-Per-Clock) for AVX supporting CPUs, simply I wanted to have test for the incoming AMD 'Zen'.
> So, MT IPC = 6.855 means 6+ instructions per clock.


Yeah - thanks for the explanation. I did read your thread and the code provided.
I'm concerned that the difference is restricted to this specific operation since the 3000c13 performs better in any other measure (benchmark) I've run. Considering that 3200c16 and 2666c12 gave nearly identical scores, well I'm unconvinced the values for IPC reflect much of anything ATM. I'd like to try a few more freqs and Cls on strap 125 to see if the effect - which I did note was very curious - might be related to that. Or if the results are solely related to CL - in some over weighted manner.


----------



## Sanmayce

Yes, few things affect the IPC in this benchmark, I myself am in penumbra not knowing what really is going on, that's why I like so much benchmarking.

I noticed a thing that don't know why happens or rather happens not.
To avoid 'noise' from the background processes I wrote few lines that enforce REAL-TIME priority. Strangely, in all other (non-mine) Windows 7 tests I didn't see the bold line below informing that REAL-TIME is ON. The logic of the code is to omit this line if the priority is not REAL-TIME, this is surely one nasty factor giving fluctuations in the IPC report.

Maybe it is some Windows 7 hack or property that I don't know how to activate, on my laptop with Core 2 I use Windows 7 and the bench is running in REAL-TIME mode:

Nakamichi 'Oniyanma-Monsterdragonfly-Lexx_IPC', written by Kaze, based on Nobuo Ito's LZSS source, babealicious suggestion by m^2 enforced, muffinesque suggestion by Jim Dempsey enforced.
*Current priority class is REALTIME_PRIORITY_CLASS.*
Allocating 367,857,628 bytes...
Allocating 1,093,609,472 bytes...
Source&Target buffers are allocated.
Simulating we have 4 blocks for decompression...
Enforcing 4 thread(s).
omp_get_num_procs( ) = 4
omp_get_max_threads( ) = 4
All threads finished.
...

From what I understand from the tests, the four most important factors are:
- AVX performance itself - how well is implemented;
- RAM CAS latency;
- Cache frequency;
- CPU frequency.

The order matches the significance - descending.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanmayce*
> 
> Yes, few things affect the IPC in this benchmark, I myself am in penumbra not knowing what really is going on, that's why I like so much benchmarking.
> 
> I noticed a thing that don't know why happens or rather happens not.
> To avoid 'noise' from the background processes I wrote few lines that enforce REAL-TIME priority. Strangely, in all other (non-mine) Windows 7 tests I didn't see the bold line below informing that REAL-TIME is ON. The logic of the code is to omit this line if the priority is not REAL-TIME, this is surely one nasty factor giving fluctuations in the IPC report.
> 
> Maybe it is some Windows 7 hack or property that I don't know how to activate, on my laptop with Core 2 I use Windows 7 and the bench is running in REAL-TIME mode:
> 
> Nakamichi 'Oniyanma-Monsterdragonfly-Lexx_IPC', written by Kaze, based on Nobuo Ito's LZSS source, babealicious suggestion by m^2 enforced, muffinesque suggestion by Jim Dempsey enforced.
> *Current priority class is REALTIME_PRIORITY_CLASS.*
> Allocating 367,857,628 bytes...
> Allocating 1,093,609,472 bytes...
> Source&Target buffers are allocated.
> Simulating we have 4 blocks for decompression...
> Enforcing 4 thread(s).
> omp_get_num_procs( ) = 4
> omp_get_max_threads( ) = 4
> All threads finished.
> ...
> 
> From what I understand from the tests, the four most important factors are:
> - AVX performance itself - how well is implemented;
> - RAM CAS latency;
> - Cache frequency;
> - CPU frequency.
> 
> The order matches the significance - descending.


Thanks. So with the data I provided (all with 4.5 core, 4.0 cache using the same W10 install on the same equipment at the same CPU voltages and with min proc state set to 100%. Only variation is, of course dram settings and voltages) - I still struggle to understand what this translates to in terms of real world/actual performance, or prediction of performance in other operations. Believe me - I'd love to find a solid ram performance "prognosticator" or, a solid ram benchmark that runs this quick.









edit:

the results are very cpu bound:
TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.142
*IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 7.048*

47c42m26.txt 2k .txt file


And 166.7 strap/bclk gets an even lower IPC than 125... ??? wut?


45c40m30_166.txt 2k .txt file


lol - maybe bclk <100 would be the trick.


----------



## Sanmayce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ... I still struggle to understand what this translates to in terms of real world/actual performance, or prediction of performance in other operations. Believe me - I'd love to find a solid ram performance "prognosticator" or, a solid ram benchmark that runs this quick.


Okay, no worries since Nakamichi in its nature is weird enough, in a way it is an unseen approach, isn't it? At least I am unaware of another IPC reporter let alone so simplistic 256bit decompressor.

Yes, I know what you are talking about, I myself need such "prognosticator", but for some reason big companies and programmers didn't bother to gladden the hearts of MOBO/CPU/RAM torture enthusiasts by writing a solid code that will give you few numbers 'stating' the speed in many important scenarios. AIDA64 is very good but the spirit there is close-source and what they really do stays in their HQ, the full picture is not clear. I proposed the classical Quicksort to be heavily multi-threaded thus simulating the SortTransform stage of modern compressors but to no avail.

Man, really appreciate your benchmarking, it helps me a lot to see that *sometimes-everything-is-not-enough*, this saying is from one cool movie, forgot its name.
I mean, it took me some 13 months to write 'Lexx' and I thought "this is it", however current hardware thinks otherwise, but guess what I am stubborn enough not to ... submit to the reality. There is another reality in which this Assembly etude is gonna scream.

To answer your question, imagine you have (as I do) 90GB+50GB big files composed of English texts, *who ya gonna call* to decompress them transparently?
*LzTurbo*, *LZ4* are the current topdogs.

I don't want 140GB to be loaded uncompressed when I have 32-cores sleeping and do nothing - I want to load the CPU-RAM and to unload the I/O. It has to be faster and more economic (saving space).
This benchmark kinda gives an estimate what the CPU-RAM is capable of when you need to decompress (3:1 ratio) 30GB+17GB as fast as possible ON FUTURE MACHINES.

Code:



Code:


Nakamichi 'Oniyanma-Monsterdragonfly-Lexx_IPC', written by Kaze, based on Nobuo Ito's LZSS source, babealicious suggestion by m^2 enforced, muffinesque suggestion by Jim Dempsey enforced.
Allocating 2,942,857,440 bytes...
Allocating 8,748,875,776 bytes...
Source&Target buffers are allocated.
Simulating we have 32 blocks for decompression...
Enforcing 1 thread.
Decompression time: 40,943,938,444 ticks.
TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.935
IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 1.070

Kernel  Time =     1.828 =   12%
User    Time =    12.828 =   86%
Process Time =    14.656 =   98%    Virtual  Memory =  11173 MB
Global  Time =    14.881 =  100%    Physical Memory =  11152 MB
Nakamichi 'Oniyanma-Monsterdragonfly-Lexx_IPC', written by Kaze, based on Nobuo Ito's LZSS source, babealicious suggestion by m^2 enforced, muffinesque suggestion by Jim Dempsey enforced.
Allocating 2,942,857,440 bytes...
Allocating 8,748,875,776 bytes...
Source&Target buffers are allocated.
Simulating we have 32 blocks for decompression...
Enforcing 32 thread(s).
omp_get_num_procs( ) = 16
omp_get_max_threads( ) = 16
All threads finished.
Decompression time: 6,215,992,807 ticks.
TPI (Ticks_Per_Instructions_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 0.142
IPC (Instructions_Per_Clock_during_branchless_decompression) performance: 7.048

Kernel  Time =     4.718 =  137%
User    Time =    34.781 = 1016%
Process Time =    39.500 = 1154%    Virtual  Memory =  11176 MB
Global  Time =     3.421 =  100%    Physical Memory =  11154 MB

Wow! You reached *7 IPC*, your machine rocks.
In my view 5960X is not bad after all, meaning that it is 8-core in reality (8 caches) and that with the ST IPC = 1.070 the ceiling is 8x1.070, not that far from 7.048. One would expect, though, 16x1.070, but ... whatever.
Keep in mind that 32-cores should have caches for each thread thus reducing the latency furthermore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> And 166.7 strap/bclk gets an even lower IPC than 125... ??? wut?
> 
> lol - maybe bclk <100 would be the trick.


Indeed, very interesting finding, it seems BaseClock is of primary importance, no idea why, an expert should shed some light.


----------



## glnn_23

Have played a bit more with the Ripjaws V 3466 and was a little surprised to see 3000mhz at 8 15 17 33 1T with 1.385v is possible.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanmayce*
> 
> @*cookiesowns*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for the run, my eyes are gladdened each time I see nifty RAM utilization, for the first time I see how well the newest DDR4 perform, 2666MHz are no joke, as for 3200+ woo-hoo I can't predict a thing.
> 
> _>How does this look for a quick test?_
> 
> It looks brutally well! Didn't expect such a boost. You have a fast machine for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _>Great software you written. Is it on GitHub or anything? Would love to try running this on some Linux boxes._
> 
> Thank you, but keep in mind me is just an amateur. It is not, I just uploaded the whole benchmark (C source, executable and the testdata) on those free hosts to ease the download, my site is sometimes down.
> If you need something just ask, the whole idea behind my quests/tests/tortures is to present to the FTDC, heh-heh i.e. Fast-Textual-Decompression-Community one refined&superfast C source code enabling compression ratios on par with GZIP and several times faster decompression for so-needed huge English texts.
> Despite being a humble owner of an old laptop, my dreams are to push the limits of textual decompression and go through the roof. As you can see the Assembly code is excellent, only 3 memory accesses in the main loop, so 'Freaky_Dreamer' indeed is very good it shows how nowadays CPU-RAM subsystems are jammed due to the small caches and to make things worse the RAM latency instead of going down e.g. 30ns or so is going up far beyond 50 on non-enthusiasts machines.
> Of course, the idea was to eliminate all bloated cycles/branches and other unnecessary junk in order to use A single register, sadly even YMM is not fully optimized, the slowness comes first and foremost from the RAM latency but the microoperations (the 256bit move instructions are broken down to mops) are not so good they do not behave as a pure register load/store, kinda bloated.
> 
> As for the Linux, sadly I am lame there, however I installed latest MinGW GCC 5.1.0 on my laptop and successfully compiled the C source from the benchmark package.
> You may try this command line:
> 
> gcc -O3 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c -o Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads_GCC510.exe -D_N_YMM -D_N_prefetch_4096 -D_gcc_mumbo_jumbo_ -DCommence_OpenMP -mavx -fopenmp
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> D:\Instructions_per_tick_during_branchless_decompression_32-threaded>gcc -O3 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c -o Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragon
> fly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads_GCC510.exe -D_N_YMM -D_N_prefetch_4096 -D_gcc_mumbo_jumbo_ -DCommence_OpenMP -mavx -fopenmp
> Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c:803:0: warning: "_I64_MIN" redefined
> #define _I64_MIN    (-9223372036854775807i64 - 1)
> ^
> In file included from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/lib/gcc/x86_64-w64-mingw32/5.1.0/include-fixed/limits.h:168:0,
> from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/lib/gcc/x86_64-w64-mingw32/5.1.0/include-fixed/syslimits.h:7,
> from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/lib/gcc/x86_64-w64-mingw32/5.1.0/include-fixed/limits.h:34,
> from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/x86_64-w64-mingw32/include/stdlib.h:10,
> from Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c:480:
> C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/x86_64-w64-mingw32/include/limits.h:65:0: note: this is the location of the previous definition
> #define _I64_MIN (-9223372036854775807ll - 1)
> ^
> Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c:805:0: warning: "_I64_MAX" redefined
> #define _I64_MAX      9223372036854775807i64
> ^
> In file included from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/lib/gcc/x86_64-w64-mingw32/5.1.0/include-fixed/limits.h:168:0,
> from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/lib/gcc/x86_64-w64-mingw32/5.1.0/include-fixed/syslimits.h:7,
> from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/lib/gcc/x86_64-w64-mingw32/5.1.0/include-fixed/limits.h:34,
> from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/x86_64-w64-mingw32/include/stdlib.h:10,
> from Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c:480:
> C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/x86_64-w64-mingw32/include/limits.h:66:0: note: this is the location of the previous definition
> #define _I64_MAX 9223372036854775807ll
> ^
> Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c:807:0: warning: "_UI64_MAX" redefined
> #define _UI64_MAX     0xffffffffffffffffui64
> ^
> In file included from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/lib/gcc/x86_64-w64-mingw32/5.1.0/include-fixed/limits.h:168:0,
> from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/lib/gcc/x86_64-w64-mingw32/5.1.0/include-fixed/syslimits.h:7,
> from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/lib/gcc/x86_64-w64-mingw32/5.1.0/include-fixed/limits.h:34,
> from C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/x86_64-w64-mingw32/include/stdlib.h:10,
> from Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c:480:
> C:/Program Files/mingw-w64/x86_64-5.1.0-posix-seh-rt_v4-rev0/mingw64/x86_64-w64-mingw32/include/limits.h:67:0: note: this is the location of the previous definition
> #define _UI64_MAX 0xffffffffffffffffull
> ^
> 
> D:\Instructions_per_tick_during_branchless_decompression_32-threaded>dir na*
> Volume in drive D is S640_Vol5
> Volume Serial Number is 5861-9E6C
> 
> Directory of D:\Instructions_per_tick_during_branchless_decompression_32-threaded
> 
> 07/13/2015  05:14 PM           129,024 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_1-thread.exe
> 07/13/2015  05:14 PM           345,439 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c
> 07/13/2015  05:14 PM         2,054,019 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.cod
> 07/13/2015  05:14 PM           131,584 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.exe
> 08/26/2015  06:19 AM            83,233 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads_GCC510.exe
> 5 File(s)      2,743,299 bytes
> 0 Dir(s)  17,724,186,624 bytes free
> 
> D:\Instructions_per_tick_during_branchless_decompression_32-threaded>gcc -v
> Using built-in specs.
> COLLECT_GCC=gcc
> ...
> Target: x86_64-w64-mingw32
> ...
> Thread model: posix
> gcc version 5.1.0 (x86_64-posix-seh-rev0, Built by MinGW-W64 project)
> 
> D:\Instructions_per_tick_during_branchless_decompression_32-threaded>
> 
> Hopefully it will run on *nix too.
> 
> 
> 
> >5960X @ 4.5Ghz w/ 4.2Ghz Cache. Windows 8.1, had browsers and music playing.. Ran once. 8x8GB Corsair double sided Hynix running at 2666 C13-13-13-34-2T With tight sub/thirds.
> 
> Again, very glad to see such a nice performance, and with Command Rate 2 which only sugarifies the result even more.
> Love those Corsair 8x8 kit.
> 
> Is this the look of these bad boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @*Silent Scone*
> 
> Many thanks, your results are awesome your 4.8/4.3 shot the sheriff but not the deputy (the *cookiesowns*'s MT IPC = 6.203, 5960X @ 4.5Ghz w/ 4.2Ghz Cache, 8x8GB Corsair 2666 C13-13-13-34-2T), I mean his result is very good.
> 
> Your MT IPC = 6.477 is the best so far topperformance on OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it strikes me how fast is the *cookiesowns*'s machine: it uses CR2, works at 300MHz/100MHz core/uncore lower frequency and is right in your shadow.
> 
> Please throw few ideas what could be the cause for such close performance while the 'logic' suggests more of a margin.
> 
> 5960X @ 4.8Ghz w/ 4.3Ghz Cache, 4x4GB 3200Mhz CL16-16-16-36-1T: MT IPC = 6.477
> 5960X @ 4.5Ghz w/ 4.2Ghz Cache, 8x8GB Corsair 2666 C13-13-13-34-2T: MT IPC = 6.203
> 
> Simply, performance gains with different memory timings are hard to be understood unless some heavy tests are used.
> My current understanding is that 2666 CL13 is quite good, wonder how bad those 16-13=3 clocks hurt the memory loads/stores done by a single 256bit register.
> Vaguely I get what you said, but the question stands, how 500+MHz with CR1 is not significantly faster than 500-MHz and CR2!
> The beauty of this CPU-RAM torture is that nothing pollutes the main loop, since we read and write only via YMM register my understanding is that burst doesn't come into play hard. I see only two factors deciding getting a high MT IPC:
> - CPU optimized to use YMM with no junky overheads;
> - RAM latency as low as possible, or having huge and fast caches, ideally 256MB LLC.


Glad I was able to contribute! Looks like the ball got rolling on your benchmark, very excited! While this bench may be NG competitively, I think with an honor system, it may be a good result to have the community drive the bench to do something meaningful and Open Source.

With your permission, I'd like to put it up on GitHub and maybe have some of our friends here, and my own contribute in the future. I'm not a professional software engineer in the sense of C or Assembly, but I do want to learn more "lower level" programming, and this could be a step in the right direction.

Maybe with some tweaking, we may be able to make this benchmark less CPU bound and more memory bound, assuming the CPU can feed the memory / memory can feed the IMC quick enough.

LZ by nature is CPU bound, so might have to try a different concept. But what one should do is to pick a CPU clock / Core clock, stick with it and try pushing the memory. Similar to some memory benchmark, overclockers limit CPU/Core speed for the sake of "honor" and go for pure efficiency.

That said as for the RAM, I actually searched for ages to find this particular kit. Took a pretty hefty gamble. I'm sure there's better/more cost effective kits out there such as G.Skills 2800 64GB, but I love the look of dominator platinum, and I knew with this X99 build I'll be keeping the system for another 3-5 years like my old X58 setup.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-64gb-8-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-2666mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd64gx4m8a2666c15

Newegg had photos showing they were Hynix, and the timings and voltage looked to only be capable of Hynix bin, or potentially new Samsung. It was a fact that the next higher bin of 2800 C14 1.35V was only capable from Samsung.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-64gb-8-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-2800mhz-c14-memory-kit-cmd64gx4m8b2800c14

The M8A designation of the 2666 1.2V C15 kit almost guranteed they were Hynix. I'm glad I got a relatively well binned kit.

XMP settings of 2800 1.35V of C15 was also a nice surprise









My friend has a 8x8GB set of the 2800 Gskill bin, so I might be able to convince him to let me borrow that for a couple days.

I also currently have a 16GB 3200 Samsung and 16GB 3300 Samsung dominator platinum bin, so I can maybe run your benchmark this weekend when I have some time. What better way to bin this kit, than to run a simple Benchmark that can more than likely work on *Nix! I'll put the results in your thread.

Sorry for off topic


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Have played a bit more with the Ripjaws V 3466 and was a little surprised to see 3000mhz at 8 15 17 33 1T with 1.385v is possible.


Judging by the latency, and the fact that I read somewhere, an artificially low CL doesn't contribute anything on DDR4 / X99 given the TRCD, TRP is still very high.

Try uppting CL to 14, and tighten up subs and thirds for TRCD and TRP and see if you get better results









Sammies generally like 1-2 higher TRCD and TRP compared to CL. Also give higher volts in the 1.4-1.45 range a shot. Anything higher on my "old" sammies may cause instabilities so go up slowly.


----------



## glnn_23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Judging by the latency, and the fact that I read somewhere, an artificially low CL doesn't contribute anything on DDR4 / X99 given the TRCD, TRP is still very high.
> 
> Try uppting CL to 14, and tighten up subs and thirds for TRCD and TRP and see if you get better results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammies generally like 1-2 higher TRCD and TRP compared to CL. Also give higher volts in the 1.4-1.45 range a shot. Anything higher on my "old" sammies may cause instabilities so go up slowly.


Thanks for the info I'll give it a go and I haven't really used higher than 1.4v much.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanmayce*
> 
> Vaguely I get what you said, but the question stands, how 500+MHz with CR1 is not significantly faster than 500-MHz and CR2!
> .


How well were the subtimings matched up? If they were not, the comparison is not valid.


----------



## Silent Scone

4.4 / 4.2 again, all subtimings board controlled.



*People pointing at TFAW*



There's no real consistency to the scores if I'm honest

_________________

4.4 / 4.2 C16-15-15-36 1T



4.4 / 4.4 C16-16-16-36-1T


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4.4 / 4.2 again, all subtimings board controlled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *People pointing at TFAW*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no real consistency to the scores if I'm honest
> 
> _________________
> 
> 4.4 / 4.2 C16-15-15-36 1T
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4 / 4.4 C16-16-16-36-1T
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


With any given settings it's pretty consistent, but I'm very suspect of any comparison between settings - especially if you change straps. drops nearly one IPC from 100 to 125, and another IPC from 125 to 166 with identical settings for everything except how you get to 4.5/4.0/3000c13. I was hopeful...


----------



## Sanmayce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ...
> There's no real consistency to the scores if I'm honest
> ...


You are right, one of the reasons was that PRIORITY MODE that can't be switched to REAL-TIME. Another major one is the number of trials, inhere I DELIBERATELY disabled the multiple executions of the benchmark in order to present the REAL-WORLD situations. Most benchmarks repeatedly execute their stuff exactly for that very goal you are looking for - STABLE RESULTS.

The actual fragment where I SKIP the original Nakamichi benchmark (with 64 repetitions, *Trials = 64*):

Code:



Code:


...
goto SkipTheOldStuff;

        SourceBlock = (char*)malloc(SourceSize+512);
        //TargetBlock = (char*)malloc(5*SourceSize+512);
        TargetBlock = (char*)malloc(1111*1024*1024+512);
        fread(SourceBlock, 1, SourceSize, fp);
        fclose(fp);
                printf("Decompressing %d bytes ...\n", SourceSize );

                clocks1 = clock();
                while (clocks1 == clock());
                clocks1 = clock();
        for (i = 1; i <= Trials; i++) {
                TargetSize = Decompress(TargetBlock, SourceBlock, SourceSize);
        }
                clocks2 = clock();
                k = (((float)1000*TargetSize/(clocks2 - clocks1 + 1))); k=k>>20; k=k*Trials;
                printf("RAM-to-RAM performance: %d MB/s.\n", k);
...

Lately tonight I am gonna compile another executable and put it in other package (the original will stay INTACT) and upload it, inthere *Trials will be 64 again*.

@*cookiesowns*

Ugh, I see the bad boys look like that:



_>Glad I was able to contribute! ... community drive the bench to do something meaningful and Open Source._

Nice, that's what I like most about Open-Source-Etudes, the contributions, always there is some unoptimized/overlooked fragment.

_>With your permission, I'd like to put it up on GitHub and maybe have some of our friends here, and my own contribute in the future._

You are most welcome!
Of course, no permission is needed, though, Nakamichi project is 100% FREE.

_>... I do want to learn more "lower level" programming, and this could be a step in the right direction._

Yes, searching/decompressing are basic areas where such 'low level' functionality can be learned and enjoyed. After all, the C language was meant to be "a portable Assembler" in his very conception, I was told that by one of the veteran programmers knowing one of the fathers.

See, years will pass and one day (or night) 32-cores will be something trivial, few people will get excited, but now there are too many barriers (mostly of psychological nature) that make people reluctant to look into the sky.
In short, the future belongs to the heavy-threaded applications, nowadays single-threaded or 4-threaded tools will go in limbo.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With any given settings it's pretty consistent, but I'm very suspect of any comparison between settings - especially if you change straps. drops nearly one IPC from 100 to 125, and another IPC from 125 to 166 with identical settings for everything except how you get to 4.5/4.0/3000c13. I was hopeful...


Maybe a lot of error correction going on at that CAS13 of yours?

*Runs away*








kidding.

Very cache dependant if nothing else
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanmayce*
> 
> You are right, one of the reasons was that PRIORITY MODE that can't be switched to REAL-TIME. Another major one is the number of trials, inhere I DELIBERATELY disabled the multiple executions of the benchmark in order to present the REAL-WORLD situations. Most benchmarks repeatedly execute their stuff exactly for that very goal you are looking for - STABLE RESULTS.
> 
> The actual fragment where I SKIP the original Nakamichi benchmark (with 64 repetitions, *Trials = 64*):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ...
> goto SkipTheOldStuff;
> 
> SourceBlock = (char*)malloc(SourceSize+512);
> //TargetBlock = (char*)malloc(5*SourceSize+512);
> TargetBlock = (char*)malloc(1111*1024*1024+512);
> fread(SourceBlock, 1, SourceSize, fp);
> fclose(fp);
> printf("Decompressing %d bytes ...\n", SourceSize );
> 
> clocks1 = clock();
> while (clocks1 == clock());
> clocks1 = clock();
> for (i = 1; i <= Trials; i++) {
> TargetSize = Decompress(TargetBlock, SourceBlock, SourceSize);
> }
> clocks2 = clock();
> k = (((float)1000*TargetSize/(clocks2 - clocks1 + 1))); k=k>>20; k=k*Trials;
> printf("RAM-to-RAM performance: %d MB/s.\n", k);
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lately tonight I am gonna compile another executable and put it in other package (the original will stay INTACT) and upload it, inthere *Trials will be 64 again*.


Ah ok







. That consistency is what makes synthetic tests a real comparison mind you. I'm fraggled at the moment as it's been a long week so far, but I'm sure there is performance differential to be taken out of this somewhere and it's likely going over my head entirely.


----------



## kaistledine

Hello guys !

I've managed to get a 4.5Ghz stable clock on my system with 1.275V , Going to try get 4.6ghz after work . I just wanted a review on the temps im getting with the system and any tips for O.C this chip . Normally used to my X6 1100T ! i've put a link to the build log , the last few pages are the ones with the bench/clocks . Any reviews or advice on what I've got so far would be great .

From what I can tell I need to up the NB and tighten the ram timings. Then ill start going up from 4.5Ghz . As Cinebench goes I've seen higher scores from a similar O.C and system , is there anything im missing her that could be a problem ?




System

CPU: i7-5930K
Motherboard: ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME
Case: Obsidian Series® 900D Super
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4 3200Mhz CL16
PSU: SuperFlower Leadex Platinum 1000W

BUILD LOG


Much appreciated for any help given !


----------



## Sanmayce

@ *[email protected]*
Hope that I didn't pollute your thread with my benchmark as my intention is to see what modern MOBO/CPU/RAM trio is capable of under heavy decompression load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ...
> Ah ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That consistency is what makes synthetic tests a real comparison mind you. I'm fraggled at the moment as it's been a long week so far, but I'm sure there is performance differential to be taken out of this somewhere and it's likely going over my head entirely.


'*Freaky_Dreamer*' is not a synthetic test. Hopefully, overriding the Windows' priority policy and enforcing REAL-TIME MODE is to be fixed by some knowledgeable programmer. A for the second culprit (returning of the trials) I did my best and made it work (64 repetitions) both for GCC 5.1.0 and Intel 15.0 compilers.

@*cookiesowns*

Man, glad I am that spent some time to make the C code more portable, forget the previous code and command line, below are given the working GCC&Intel executables. Simply the time measuring was missing for POSIX in the original package - added. Also, I added 64 trials - to make the outcome more stable. If you have any questions I will answer.

The attachment contains:
- compile lines both for GCC&Intel;
- needed DLLs both for GCC&Intel;
- disassembly sources both for GCC&Intel;
- executables both for GCC&Intel;

Code:



Code:


D:\Instructions_per_tick_during_branchless_decompression_32-threaded>dir

07/13/2015  05:14 PM               287 Get_IPC.bat
08/27/2015  12:24 AM               162 Get_IPC_GCC.bat
06/02/2015  04:49 AM            82,432 libgcc_s_seh-1.dll
06/02/2015  03:59 AM           112,128 libgomp-1.dll
07/13/2015  05:14 PM         1,114,552 libiomp5md.dll
06/02/2015  03:59 AM            87,040 libwinpthread-1.dll
07/13/2015  05:14 PM             1,228 MakeEXEs_Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC.bat
08/27/2015  12:21 AM               437 MakeEXEs_Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_GCC.bat
07/13/2015  05:14 PM             1,632 MokujIN 224 prompt.lnk
08/27/2015  12:37 AM           130,048 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_1-thread.exe
08/27/2015  12:35 AM           348,343 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c
08/27/2015  12:37 AM         2,009,524 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.cod
08/27/2015  12:37 AM           131,584 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.exe
08/27/2015  12:36 AM            83,763 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads_GCC510.exe
08/27/2015  12:36 AM           154,997 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads_GCC510.S
07/13/2015  05:14 PM             6,144 timer64.exe

D:\Instructions_per_tick_during_branchless_decompression_32-threaded>

https://mega.nz/#!MxATVLgS!BTW-F7VoX8bSNCyk1OvZ0C9vIcU9nwi9mnJawS3yzbQ


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanmayce*
> 
> @ *[email protected]*
> Hope that I didn't pollute your thread with my benchmark as my intention is to see what modern MOBO/CPU/RAM trio is capable of under heavy decompression load.
> '*Freaky_Dreamer*' is not a synthetic test. Hopefully, overriding the Windows' priority policy and enforcing REAL-TIME MODE is to be fixed by some knowledgeable programmer. A for the second culprit (returning of the trials) I did my best and made it work (64 repetitions) both for GCC 5.1.0 and Intel 15.0 compilers.
> 
> @*cookiesowns*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Man, glad I am that spent some time to make the C code more portable, forget the previous code and command line, below are given the working GCC&Intel executables. Simply the time measuring was missing for POSIX in the original package - added. Also, I added 64 trials - to make the outcome more stable. If you have any questions I will answer.
> 
> The attachment contains:
> - compile lines both for GCC&Intel;
> - needed DLLs both for GCC&Intel;
> - disassembly sources both for GCC&Intel;
> - executables both for GCC&Intel;
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> D:\Instructions_per_tick_during_branchless_decompression_32-threaded>dir
> 
> 07/13/2015  05:14 PM               287 Get_IPC.bat
> 08/27/2015  12:24 AM               162 Get_IPC_GCC.bat
> 06/02/2015  04:49 AM            82,432 libgcc_s_seh-1.dll
> 06/02/2015  03:59 AM           112,128 libgomp-1.dll
> 07/13/2015  05:14 PM         1,114,552 libiomp5md.dll
> 06/02/2015  03:59 AM            87,040 libwinpthread-1.dll
> 07/13/2015  05:14 PM             1,228 MakeEXEs_Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC.bat
> 08/27/2015  12:21 AM               437 MakeEXEs_Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_GCC.bat
> 07/13/2015  05:14 PM             1,632 MokujIN 224 prompt.lnk
> 08/27/2015  12:37 AM           130,048 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_1-thread.exe
> 08/27/2015  12:35 AM           348,343 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.c
> 08/27/2015  12:37 AM         2,009,524 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.cod
> 08/27/2015  12:37 AM           131,584 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads.exe
> 08/27/2015  12:36 AM            83,763 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads_GCC510.exe
> 08/27/2015  12:36 AM           154,997 Nakamichi_Oniyanma_Monsterdragonfly_Lexx_IPC_32-threads_GCC510.S
> 07/13/2015  05:14 PM             6,144 timer64.exe
> 
> D:\Instructions_per_tick_during_branchless_decompression_32-threaded>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!MxATVLgS!BTW-F7VoX8bSNCyk1OvZ0C9vIcU9nwi9mnJawS3yzbQ


just a pointer.. if you want to "ping" a forum member, type the name, highlight it and then click the "@" symbol in the editor tools. Simply typing @Sanmayce will not work.. but @Sanmayce does.


----------



## VSG

Even so, that has never once worked for me so it's a buggy feature.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Even so, that has never once worked for me so it's a buggy feature.


what hasn't worked?









@geggeg


----------



## VSG

lol yeah that, I never got any notification even though it is supposedly turned on.


----------



## Silent Scone

Same.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol yeah that, I never got any notification even though it is supposedly turned on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Same.


Damn - I'm actually glad I'm not getting the emails. But you have your account settings like so I'm sure. I think Mr. @alancsalt once told me that once you label any email from OCN as spam - all messages stop?


----------



## alancsalt

They do indeed stop altogether if you junk even one, and then you have to contact The_Manual who will try to get them working again.

It's not selective though, everything stops. Don't know why @ notifications alone wouldn't work. You might want to post in bugs about that...

@geggeg

@Silent Scone


----------



## VSG

I had let Chipp know about this way back when but he couldn't figure out what was going on and said he would contact Admin then. Oh well! I would much rather get a PM or an instant popup notification on the website itself instead of emails anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They do indeed stop altogether if you junk even one, and then you have to contact The_Manual who will try to get them working again.
> 
> It's not selective though, everything stops. Don't know why @ notifications alone wouldn't work. You might want to post in bugs about that...
> 
> @geggeg
> 
> @Silent Scone


thx







I thought it was something like that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They do indeed stop altogether if you junk even one, and then you have to contact The_Manual who will try to get them working again.
> 
> It's not selective though, everything stops. Don't know why @ notifications alone wouldn't work. You might want to post in bugs about that...
> 
> @geggeg
> 
> @Silent Scone


Tell a lie


----------



## VSG

I am totally going to hunt you down in MGS V now, Scone


----------



## Silent Scone

Still not bought that lol.


----------



## VSG

Same, I was expecting eBay prices to be a lot lower


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Same, I was expecting eBay prices to be a lot lower


is it any good? I have an activation code laying around here somewhere...


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is it any good? I have an activation code laying around here somewhere...


Review: Metal Gear Solid 5 is cliched, confused, and utterly brilliant


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Review: Metal Gear Solid 5 is cliched, confused, and utterly brilliant


lol - thanks!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is it any good? I have an activation code laying around here somewhere...


But in all seriousness, watch a story recap of the Metal Gear saga (it is really insane) and consider playing the Ground Zeroes prologue first.


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there someone who know if this USB 3.1 gen 2 type c ports works ok on X99 too?
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asus-usb3.1-gen2-front-panel,29901.html#xtor=RSS-100


Yes, they are made to work with X99 and Z170. They connect to the Sata port for the speed.


----------



## HatallaS

I have a very noobish question for you guys, just bought a corsair AF140, to use for exhaust. But it's a 3 pin, and I don't see any three pin headers on the mobo. Did I miss it or?

The reason why I want to control it is a little odd, I actually want the fan to spin slower the higher the CPU temp is, because this fan is so close to my kraken, it actually interfere with the radiator fan.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I have a very noobish question for you guys, just bought a corsair AF140, to use for exhaust. But it's a 3 pin, and I don't see any three pin headers on the mobo. Did I miss it or?


Every fan header can be set to PWM or DC. The chassis fan headers are set to DC mode by default


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> Yes, they are made to work with X99 and Z170. They connect to the Sata port for the speed.


is there someone who bought one of this card?


----------



## marn3us

Hello guys, i have an X99 Deluxe and a 5820K and i would like to know if using 125x36 is better/worse/same as using 45x100 in order to obtain 4500mhz









Thanks in advance


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Hello guys, i have an X99 Deluxe and a 5820K and i would like to know if using 125x36 is better/worse/same as using 45x100 in order to obtain 4500mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hello

The difference between the two is what is best for memory clocking and if adaptive mode is desired for the CPU.


----------



## sblantipodi

hi, can you tell me the default temperature when your cores start to throttle please?
at default settings my X99 Deluxe shutdown the PC when one cores reach 95c. but no throttle before 95c.

I can set this parameter manually but I don't know what to set on it.


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The difference between the two is what is best for memory clocking and if adaptive mode is desired for the CPU.


Does the 125 bclk increase voltage requirements over 100 bclk?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Does the 125 bclk increase voltage requirements over 100 bclk?


Hello

With BLCK equal to the strap speed and all other settings being equal there will be no appreciable difference in needed VCORE. The required voltage is dependent on the set frequency not how that frequency is achieved.


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> With BLCK equal to the strap speed and all other settings being equal there will be no appreciable difference in needed VCORE. The required voltage is dependent on the set frequency not how that frequency is achieved.


Perfect, thank you very much again


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Perfect, thank you very much again


Hello

You welcome.


----------



## Kylar182

150830144531.zip 3901k .zip file


For JPMBoy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oops - already downloaded it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the city of brotherly SHOVE. You haven't been there recently.


----------



## Kylar182

150830144958.zip 3550k .zip file


Not sure if I mentioned before but my motherboard is cooled also


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> 150830144958.zip 3550k .zip file
> 
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned before but my motherboard is cooled also


How?







Yiu should fill out your system spec


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yiu should fill out your system spec


That would take forever


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> That would take forever


We're very patient







. Let's see, i MB, 1 CPU, 4-8 DIMMs one type, 1 PS, some cooling stuff - not that bad ...


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> We're very patient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Let's see, i MB, 1 CPU, 4-8 DIMMs one type, 1 PS, some cooling stuff - not that bad ...


i7 5960x
Asus Rampage V Extreme U3.1
Titan X 4 Way SLI
8x4 32Gb 2666 Ballistix Elite
Custom EK Water Loop on All Cards, mobo and CPU
3x ASUS PG278Q at 7680x1440p
+ Dell S2240 Touch Screen
Corsair AX1500i + AX1000i (2500W)
Samsung 850 EVO Pro 1TB
2X WD Black 4 TB (8TB)
3x Asus 12B1ST ROM Drives
32 Cougar 140mm Fans and 5 Fan Controllers
980mmx55mm Radiators

JPM wanted me to post Screenshots of my bios because we were trying to figure out if my cache voltage was too low or what. My computer restarts 15-45 minutes into a game. All games aside from BF4.


----------



## Silent Scone

Still got 4 cards?









Random restarts depending on the nature of the fault can either be power related, memory or cache instability. Not sure what JP has suggested you run so far.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Still got 4 cards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random restarts depending on the nature of the fault can either be power related, memory or cache instability. Not sure what JP has suggested you run so far.


Suggested my Cache Freq may be too high. I posted screenshots of my bios on the previous page if you'd like to take a look.

And yes, four cards


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Suggested my Cache Freq may be too high. I posted screenshots of my bios on the previous page if you'd like to take a look.
> 
> And yes, four cards


Lower uncore ratio 200mhz and see if it persists. Or you can run AIDA cache isolated. If it's falling over by restarting this test should pick up instability within an hour or two.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Suggested my Cache Freq may be too high. I posted screenshots of my bios on the previous page if you'd like to take a look.
> 
> And yes, four cards


Nice system! How is the CPU Advanced configured? Reporting C-States 6 & 7, even 3, can be problematic.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Nice system! How is the CPU Advanced configured? Reporting C-States 6 & 7, even 3, can be problematic.


Testing right now after dropping 200mhz off of uncore. I actually disabled those c states after I took the screen shots. I reset my bios last week and forgot to disable them again. So far so good on the test.


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lower uncore ratio 200mhz and see if it persists. Or you can run AIDA cache isolated. If it's falling over by restarting this test should pick up instability within an hour or two.


Ended up having to lower it 700Mhz but it never crashed after that. Massive improvement but it would've been nice to have a 1:1 core/uncore. Thank you everyone for your patience. Now that I know that it was the problem all along I was able to overclock everything else that much higher to make up for it so I really saw no difference. Played for hours last night, haven't been able to play more than half an hour at a time since I built this rig. Thank you X10 to a factor of a billion!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Ended up having to lower it 700Mhz but it never crashed after that. Massive improvement but it would've been nice to have a 1:1 core/uncore. Thank you everyone for your patience. Now that I know that it was the problem all along I was able to overclock everything else that much higher to make up for it so I really saw no difference. Played for hours last night, haven't been able to play more than half an hour at a time since I built this rig. Thank you X10 to a factor of a billion!


Cache really needs the voltage when aiming that high - it's not at all uncommon for these things to appear stable when they are not, glad that worked for you.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cache really needs the voltage when aiming that high - it's not at all uncommon for these things to appear stable when they are not, glad that worked for you.


My Cache was running at 1.5v on "auto" voltage at the point. Runs at 1.206 now. Got core Overclock to 4.5 Stable at 1.3v now and psyched about it. Runs pretty steamy on some games but no big. Also going to try Windows 10 again and see how the new "SLI" driver works. When it did run before it was a 30% increase almost across the board but it crashed even faster than 8.1 with the uncore overclock as unstable as it was.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> *My Cache was running at 1.5v on "auto" voltage* at the point. Runs at 1.206 now. Got core Overclock to 4.5 Stable at 1.3v now and psyched about it. Runs pretty steamy on some games but no big. Also going to try Windows 10 again and see how the new "SLI" driver works. When it did run before it was a 30% increase almost across the board but it crashed even faster than 8.1 with the uncore overclock as unstable as it was.


this is a typo - right?


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is a typo - right?


No, you can see the screen shots I posted.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is a typo - right?


The auto voltage rules are pretty intense. When I first got to messing with my 5960X/RVE, I just bumped the multiplier up to 46, left the voltage on Auto. The bios assigned 1.4V for that.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The auto voltage rules are pretty intense. When I first got to messing with my 5960X/RVE, I just bumped the multiplier up to 46, left the voltage on Auto. The bios assigned 1.4V for that.


We have to assign worst case CPU voltages on Auto - otherwise no POST which causes more issues for us. Most users expect plug-and-play - we try to get as close to that as we can.


----------



## xarot

I think no POST would be actually better than forcing the Vcore or Vcache insanely high - the clueless overclocker probably wouldn't know that.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I think no POST would be actually better than forcing the Vcore or Vcache insanely high - the clueless overclocker probably wouldn't know that.


We check the voltages in house to be safe. I prefer the system post - you can set yours manually or if you like I can direct all the support emails and phonecalls to you


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I think no POST would be actually better than forcing the Vcore or Vcache insanely high - the clueless overclocker probably wouldn't know that.


Hello

When designing for the masses one can only aim toward the majority. The "clueless" minority will always experience and present problems.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> We have to assign worst case CPU voltages on Auto - otherwise no POST which causes more issues for us. Most users expect plug-and-play - we try to get as close to that as we can.


No complaints, it absolutely worked as designed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> 150830144531.zip 3901k .zip file
> 
> 
> For JPMBoy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> No, you can see the screen shots I posted.


okay - here's a bios screen pack for 4.6/4.2/2666 Adaptive. use it only as a general guide for the basic settings - your voltages (and multipliers) WILL be different, but the basic settings should be the same.









46c42m26t2.zip 4208k .zip file


----------



## djgar

That's my current 24x7 spec except for the DIMM clock (3270), plus diff MB & CPU.

There's a new RST available - 14.6.0.1029. I'm running it, but haven't explored anything. I'll see if the cache modes work now - they used to freeze me.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - here's a bios screen pack for 4.6/4.2/2666 Adaptive. use it only as a general guide for the basic settings - your voltages (and multipliers) WILL be different, but the basic settings should be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46c42m26t2.zip 4208k .zip file


Thanks for the help, I don't see your CPU or Cache Voltage photo, whether by omission or not. Holy crap Ram Timings... So why adaptive? Is it responsive enough to keep up? I don't know much about offsets either. Might you explain?


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - here's a bios screen pack for 4.6/4.2/2666 Adaptive. use it only as a general guide for the basic settings - your voltages (and multipliers) WILL be different, but the basic settings should be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46c42m26t2.zip 4208k .zip file


Thanks for the help, I don't see your CPU or Cache Voltage photo, whether by omission or not. Holy crap Ram Timings... So why adaptive? Is it responsive enough to keep up? I don't know much about offsets either. Might you explain?


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - here's a bios screen pack for 4.6/4.2/2666 Adaptive. use it only as a general guide for the basic settings - your voltages (and multipliers) WILL be different, but the basic settings should be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46c42m26t2.zip 4208k .zip file


Thanks for the help, I don't see your CPU or Cache Voltage photo, whether by omission or not. Holy crap Ram Timings... So why adaptive? Is it responsive enough to keep up? I don't know much about offsets either. Might you explain?


----------



## djgar

Well, no problems switching cache modes and restarting so that's a nice improvement in stability for the new RST release. However, AS SSD benchmark doesn't seem to be affected by the cache mode, nor can I see any change in performance, so I'm leaving it with buffer flushing enabled which is the safest.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Thanks for the help, I don't see your CPU or Cache Voltage photo, whether by omission or not. Holy crap Ram Timings... So why adaptive? Is it responsive enough to keep up? I don't know much about offsets either. Might you explain?


it's the last one in the pack?

adaptive is the way to go for clocks in this range... load voltage is identical to fixed and dynamic control of clocks (speedstep) and voltage kinda are made for eachother.








the processor requests a voltage and gets it as needed. nothing more to explain. idle at ~ 0.85V. Sleep stares are unnecessary (and unwanted)


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - here's a bios screen pack for 4.6/4.2/2666 Adaptive. use it only as a general guide for the basic settings - your voltages (and multipliers) WILL be different, but the basic settings should be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46c42m26t2.zip 4208k .zip file


Thanks for the help, I don't see your CPU or Cache ph
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's the last one in the pack?
> 
> adaptive is the way to go for clocks in this range... load voltage is identical to fixed and dynamic control of clocks (speedstep) and voltage kinda are made for eachother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the processor requests a voltage and gets it as needed. nothing more to explain. idle at ~ 0.85V. Sleep stares are unnecessary (and unwanted)


Fare enough, my bios didn't look like yours because you were in Power management while I was just on the advanced screen. You also disabled Fully Manual mode. I'm new at this I'll admit. I was scared to dick with my bios too much before I watercooled my board and whole system. Appreciate the shots and advice. I have a monster system most only dream about but I work so much it's not often enough that I get to use it. Still having the same problem as before but only in TW3. Will have to use your shots and see if I can't find a stable clock for the cache and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Thanks for the help, I don't see your CPU or Cache ph
> Fare enough, my bios didn't look like yours because you were in Power management while I was just on the advanced screen. You also disabled Fully Manual mode. I'm new at this I'll admit. I was scared to dick with my bios too much before I watercooled my board and whole system. Appreciate the shots and advice. I have a monster system most only dream about but I work so much it's not often enough that I get to use it. Still having the same problem as before but only in TW3. Will have to use your shots and see if I can't find a stable clock for the cache and see if that fixes it.


you found the voltage shot - right? Anyway, the voltages are not what you want to look at. look at the configuration. TW3 crashes are most likely gpu related (and since cache handles the I/O, could be that too. but if auto cache clocks and voltage crashes, I'd look at the graphics subsystem first.
good luck.


----------



## Silent Scone

Bank holiday question...

How do I speed up the Dominos website whilst testing cache?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Bank holiday question...
> 
> How do I speed up the Dominos website whilst testing cache?


Overclock your internet. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Bank holiday question...
> 
> How do I speed up the Dominos website whilst testing cache?


Try Papa John's..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try Papa John's..


25% off today. Rep.

LOL


----------



## [email protected]

Thin base is the one to get. They do that well.


----------



## Silent Scone

Dominos site wins from a sales perspective though. Every tab is placed in just the right place to entice you. It's criminal.


----------



## [email protected]

They used to have one pizza I liked, but don't sell it any more so I went with PJs. Have not ordered from Dominoes since making the shift.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Bank holiday question...
> 
> How do I speed up the Dominos website whilst testing cache?


Gotta love the EU... "Bank Holiday".








c'mon, buy a stone, use your BBQ and make a real pizza.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Gotta love the EU... "Bank Holiday".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c'mon, buy a stone, use your BBQ and make a real pizza.


Look, I can't even be bothered to stand up and take a picture of how wet it is out there, leave alone cook for people.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Look, I can't even be bothered to stand up and take a picture of how wet it is out there, leave alone cook for people.


I'm a Lean Cuisine Deep Dish kind of guy myself. Three minutes nuking and I'm eating ... the foil platform does help get the bottom somewhat crisp


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm a Lean Cuisine Deep Dish kind of guy myself. Three minutes nuking and I'm eating ... the foil platform does help get the bottom somewhat crisp


lol, I try not to be...case of can't cook won't cook though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Look, I can't even be bothered to stand up and take a picture of how wet it is out there, leave alone cook for people.


----------



## djgar

OK, so what's the real story with Broadwell-E, are they coming for these boards but not until next year? Any spec leaks?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol, what a depressing summary on British weather in one small picture. Straw haired middle aged benefit leech coming back from Cash and Carry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, so what's the real story with Broadwell-E, are they coming for these boards but not until next year? Any spec leaks?


This might be the post bank holiday blues talking so you'll have to excuse me - but who cares lol.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This might be the post bank holiday blues talking so you'll have to excuse me - but who cares lol.


Some of us dudes with a 5820K ...


----------



## Silent Scone

Fair enough, I'll give BWE a bash anyway so I'm not one to talk lol.


----------



## Medusa666

I bought my X99 Sabertooth motherboard the 26/8, today after a reboot the POST showed 'CPU overvoltage!' and the screen froze. I rebooted it again and now it doesn't even recognize a signal or show the TuF logo. The CPU got bricked.

The settings was stock except Vcore which was fully manual with 1,277v BIOS setting.

Funny thing is I quoted another guy in the owners thread asking about this specific issue, I even sent a PM to Raja asking if this issue was real or not.

Disappointed and angry, sitting here with a bricked 1K$ cpu and a three day old motherboard which I will ever dare to use again.

ASUS can I get any help here?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> I bought my X99 Sabertooth motherboard the 26/8, today after a reboot the POST showed 'CPU overvoltage!' and the screen froze. I rebooted it again and now it doesn't even recognize a signal or show the TuF logo. The CPU got bricked.
> 
> The settings was stock except Vcore which was fully manual with 1,277v BIOS setting.
> 
> Funny thing is I quoted another guy in the owners thread asking about this specific issue, I even sent a PM to Raja asking if this issue was real or not.
> 
> Disappointed and angry, sitting here with a bricked 1K$ cpu and a three day old motherboard which I will ever dare to use again.
> 
> ASUS can I get any help here?


Send them back to point of purchase. Don't expect anything out of ASUS on this one.


----------



## cookiesowns

Re-did my waterloop and managed to lower load temps by close to 5C with a new mount. I think I effd up on the GPU side as load temps seem to be slightly higher. But whatever, rather have lower CPU temps.

The EK vardar ER fans are pretty awesome! Who would have thought running 3 rads with 1 without any fans would actually be more detrimental to the loop temps. Now that I have all fans on, it's running awesome. Can maybe hit 4.7 @ 1.3V now woo hoo!

I'm still up in the air if I should cut my losses on this Corsair C3300 C16 samsung kit given all the new hype of Z170 & "NEW" samsung. But this run below made me seriously consider keeping it. Which I think I am now.

Quick first run after the new loop. Still need to tighten up the timings... C14 is no go up to 1.42V. tWR also doesn't want to go below 17 @ 1.4V. Can probably work on seconds and thirds, and maybe tweak RTL to get to 55/55/55/55

Overall I'm impressed. VCCSA @ 0.985V is pretty solid for C3300 @ 100 strap with 3200 divider bckl.


----------



## Medusa666

Yeah, I contacted Asus but they have been dead silent, not any kind of feedback. You know when something is wrong and manufacturers know it, they act like this, the silent treatment. What a joke, at least honest companies such as Corsair and Noctua takes responsibility if their products destroy other components.

This was the first and last Asus product I ever buy, and I will not recommend them, on the contrary I will spread this event and the treatment, it should not go unnoticed.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> I bought my X99 Sabertooth motherboard the 26/8, today after a reboot the POST showed 'CPU overvoltage!' and the screen froze. I rebooted it again and now it doesn't even recognize a signal or show the TuF logo. The CPU got bricked.
> 
> The settings was stock except Vcore which was fully manual with 1,277v BIOS setting.
> 
> Funny thing is I quoted another guy in the owners thread asking about this specific issue, I even sent a PM to Raja asking if this issue was real or not.
> 
> Disappointed and angry, sitting here with a bricked 1K$ cpu and a three day old motherboard which I will ever dare to use again.
> 
> ASUS can I get any help here?


Send me your contact details (include email and phone number), and board serial number - will pass to the CLM team to setup an RMA of the board to ASUS.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Yeah, I contacted Asus but they have been dead silent, not any kind of feedback. You know when something is wrong and manufacturers know it, they act like this, the silent treatment. What a joke, at least honest companies such as Corsair and Noctua takes responsibility if their products destroy other components.
> 
> This was the first and last Asus product I ever buy, and I will not recommend them, on the contrary I will spread this event and the treatment, it should not go unnoticed.


Have you tried calling the numbers for your region?


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you tried calling the numbers for your region?


Yeah, called them with no answer, only direction to email, and wrote to their forum rep at our national Asus forum. No replies anywhere.

Seems like Raja is going to help me out, even of its a long way to go it is something.

The same thing happened a few years ago with a Gigabyte board, it was faulty and killed itself itself and the ram, a Gigabyte representative called me up personally and sent me a new board and ram in exchange for the old, no questions asked. I been loyal to them since, but this tuf board looked like the perfect match for a long term x99 build, so I took the chance. I even asked about this overvoltage issue in the owners club thread here days before receiving it, ironically lightning struck.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Yeah, called them with no answer, only direction to email, and wrote to their forum rep at our national Asus forum. No replies anywhere.
> 
> Seems like Raja is going to help me out, even of its a long way to go it is something.
> 
> The same thing happened a few years ago with a Gigabyte board, it was faulty and killed itself itself and the ram, a Gigabyte representative called me up personally and sent me a new board and ram in exchange for the old, no questions asked. I been loyal to them since, but this tuf board looked like the perfect match for a long term x99 build, so I took the chance. I even asked about this overvoltage issue in the owners club thread here days before receiving it, ironically lightning struck.


Hi,

Unfortunately, you are based outside North America. My area of jurisdiction is NA only. I do not deal with support outside NA (even NA I am marketing). You will need to contact ASUS locally or the retailer. Once you have a case number I can possibly loop to HQ and encourage them to swap the board for you, but that is all I can do from here.

-Raja


----------



## Desolutional

Seems a bit odd, aren't there any EU reps for ASUS on OCN or what ever else there is?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Seems a bit odd, aren't there any EU reps for ASUS on OCN or what ever else there is?


I think that's down to the regional division whether they feel they need someone like Raja, NA is obviously one of, if not their biggest market. Given the lack of any representative for other vendors anywhere, I don't think it's odd at all


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Seems a bit odd, aren't there any EU reps for ASUS on OCN or what ever else there is?


As SS said - support is regionalized. Not all regions have online reps or support agents. Where there is no online rep (there are no others I know of), one needs to contact local ASUS Support or the retailer (varies according to region).


----------



## Medusa666

[email protected] has helped me out as much as he can, thank you for that. ASUS here in my country seems to not want to touch this with a 10 foot pole, so I have turned to the reseller for an RMA.

Either way the error is dangerous and it is sad that it is so hard to get help when you pay such a premium for a product, especially when it is only three days old.


----------



## rolldog

My CPU LED is constantly lit. I started building this system in Jan 2015, and I've added to it here and there, I had to swap out some memory for some more compatible memory, and most recently, I added 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1s running SLI.

Over the weekend I started getting random locks and lots of errors in the event log, so since I have my OS on one drive (Intel 750 NVMe 400GB SSD), I decided to do a clean install of Windows 7 so I could get that fresh and clean feeling back.

Over the last few days, I've been reinstalling my drivers, the software, etc to get everything back up and running without having to many issues. Whenever I overclock my system and it locks, some of my files on the Intel 750 get trashed. I haven't had one problem ever with my system, not even within the last few days of reinstalling my OS. I'm running an Asus X99 Deluxe with an Intel i7-5960X CPU, which is watercooled by a Koolance 380i, so Temps have never been a problem. Even now, with my 2 Gigabyte GPUs installed, I've bypassed them in my loop since the waterblocks aren't out yet. So I have a 480 rad and a 360 rad cooling only my CPU.

Just a while ago, I installed an updated driver for my onboard Realtek Audio, but when I went to reboot my system, my CPU LED lights up immediately. I've always had my core voltage set between 1.3v & 1.35v, never higher, and I 'm always able to run stable at 4.4Ghz you 4.5Ghz.

I think it's odd that my CPU might be fried because I never pushed it to its limits, and both my rads and all my fans are currently only cooling my CPU. I've tried pressing the Clear Cmos button on my MB, no change, and I feel like pulling the CPU out to check the pins will be a waste of time since it's been running fine for 9 months.

Does anyone have any suggestions what else I could try? I updated to the latest BIOS when it was first released, it didn't run well, so I flashed the 1701 BIOS back on it. When I installed the fresh OS, I did update back to the 1801 BIOS and installed all the most recent drivers. Should I try flashing the 1701 BIOS back to my MB and see what happens? I'm currently at a loss. I think my CPU going bad right now using the same settings I've used over the last 9 months, and my entire waterloop cooling only my CPU makes me think it's very doubtful it would burn up. Please let me know some of your thoughts and anything else I can do to try getting everything working again. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> My CPU LED is constantly lit. I started building this system in Jan 2015, and I've added to it here and there, I had to swap out some memory for some more compatible memory, and most recently, I added 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1s running SLI.
> 
> Over the weekend I started getting random locks and lots of errors in the event log, so since I have my OS on one drive (Intel 750 NVMe 400GB SSD), I decided to do a clean install of Windows 7 so I could get that fresh and clean feeling back.
> 
> Over the last few days, I've been reinstalling my drivers, the software, etc to get everything back up and running without having to many issues. Whenever I overclock my system and it locks, some of my files on the Intel 750 get trashed. I haven't had one problem ever with my system, not even within the last few days of reinstalling my OS. I'm running an Asus X99 Deluxe with an Intel i7-5960X CPU, which is watercooled by a Koolance 380i, so Temps have never been a problem. Even now, with my 2 Gigabyte GPUs installed, I've bypassed them in my loop since the waterblocks aren't out yet. So I have a 480 rad and a 360 rad cooling only my CPU.
> 
> Just a while ago, I installed an updated driver for my onboard Realtek Audio, but when I went to reboot my system, my CPU LED lights up immediately. I've always had my core voltage set between 1.3v & 1.35v, never higher, and I 'm always able to run stable at 4.4Ghz you 4.5Ghz.
> 
> I think it's odd that my CPU might be fried because I never pushed it to its limits, and both my rads and all my fans are currently only cooling my CPU. I've tried pressing the Clear Cmos button on my MB, no change, and I feel like pulling the CPU out to check the pins will be a waste of time since it's been running fine for 9 months.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions what else I could try? I updated to the latest BIOS when it was first released, it didn't run well, so I flashed the 1701 BIOS back on it. When I installed the fresh OS, I did update back to the 1801 BIOS and installed all the most recent drivers. Should I try flashing the 1701 BIOS back to my MB and see what happens? I'm currently at a loss. I think my CPU going bad right now using the same settings I've used over the last 9 months, and my entire waterloop cooling only my CPU makes me think it's very doubtful it would burn up. Please let me know some of your thoughts and anything else I can do to try getting everything working again. I really appreciate it.


Sounds like something in the configuration changed. You say it's been running fine for 9 months then go on to say whenever you overclock the system it locks, so can only derive from that the OC wasn't stable? What Q-Code is now lit when you attempt to turn it on? 00?

Also I would try not to use the flexi bridge like that, they tend not to like it.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Unfortunately, you are based outside North America. My area of jurisdiction is NA only. I do not deal with support outside NA (even NA I am marketing). You will need to contact ASUS locally or the retailer. Once you have a case number I can possibly loop to HQ and encourage them to swap the board for you, but that is all I can do from here.
> 
> -Raja


Hi Raja,

Our local ASUS office called me this morning with good news, they will support me fully in this matter and assured me that they will take care of me if the RMA does not go through with the reseller.

Thank you for the help, your customer service has proven to be excellent.

I just hope that this issue gets resolved sooner than later with the spontaneous overvoltage.


----------



## carlhil2

Can someone tell me what is the safe voltage that I can use with these sticks? 
should I raise my timings and lower my voltages? I am currently at 1.40..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Can someone tell me what is the safe voltage that I can use with these sticks?
> should I raise my timings and lower my voltages? I am currently at 1.40..


You'll get different answers from different folks. Just keep in mind the maximum amount Intel will certify XMP is 1.5v. Try to keep below 1.45v for general use


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You'll get different answers from different folks. Just keep in mind the maximum amount Intel will certify XMP is 1.5v. Try to keep below 1.45v for general use


Gotcha, thanks...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> My CPU LED is constantly lit. I started building this system in Jan 2015, and I've added to it here and there, I had to swap out some memory for some more compatible memory, and most recently, I added 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1s running SLI.
> 
> Over the weekend I started getting random locks and lots of errors in the event log, so since I have my OS on one drive (Intel 750 NVMe 400GB SSD), I decided to do a clean install of Windows 7 so I could get that fresh and clean feeling back.
> 
> Over the last few days, I've been reinstalling my drivers, the software, etc to get everything back up and running without having to many issues. Whenever I overclock my system and it locks, some of my files on the Intel 750 get trashed. I haven't had one problem ever with my system, not even within the last few days of reinstalling my OS. I'm running an Asus X99 Deluxe with an Intel i7-5960X CPU, which is watercooled by a Koolance 380i, so Temps have never been a problem. Even now, with my 2 Gigabyte GPUs installed, I've bypassed them in my loop since the waterblocks aren't out yet. So I have a 480 rad and a 360 rad cooling only my CPU.
> 
> Just a while ago, I installed an updated driver for my onboard Realtek Audio, but when I went to reboot my system, my CPU LED lights up immediately. *I've always had my core voltage set between 1.3v & 1.35*v, never higher, and I 'm always able to run stable at 4.4Ghz you 4.5Ghz.
> 
> I think it's odd that my CPU might be fried because I never pushed it to its limits, and both my rads and all my fans are currently only cooling my CPU. I've tried pressing the Clear Cmos button on my MB, no change, and I feel like pulling the CPU out to check the pins will be a waste of time since it's been running fine for 9 months.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions what else I could try? I updated to the latest BIOS when it was first released, it didn't run well, so I flashed the 1701 BIOS back on it. When I installed the fresh OS, I did update back to the 1801 BIOS and installed all the most recent drivers. Should I try flashing the 1701 BIOS back to my MB and see what happens? I'm currently at a loss. I think my CPU going bad right now using the same settings I've used over the last 9 months, and my entire waterloop cooling only my CPU makes me think it's very doubtful it would burn up. Please let me know some of your thoughts and anything else I can do to try getting everything working again. I really appreciate it.


Running 1.35V for 9 months may be telling us something. Do you remember the VCCIN and LLC


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> But in all seriousness, watch a story recap of the Metal Gear saga (it is really insane) and consider playing the Ground Zeroes prologue first.


yo - had you said MG was a third person camera - the activation code was yours.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yo - had you said MG was a third person camera - the activation code was yours.


LOL. I played the prologue last night, it's fairly brutal. Unfortunately even if you can overlook Kojima's eccentric tastes, you have to be prepared to watch sometimes 20 minute cut scenes. It's not for everyone, I think I'm getting to that age where I pretend to follow it.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sounds like something in the configuration changed. You say it's been running fine for 9 months then go on to say whenever you overclock the system it locks, so can only derive from that the OC wasn't stable? What Q-Code is now lit when you attempt to turn it on? 00?
> 
> Also I would try not to use the flexi bridge like that, they tend not to like it.


We'll, I got the MB and CPU 9 months ago. I've never had any problems with the CPU except when trying to find the sweet spot for my OC, but once I found it, I kept it there. Seems like mine ran best at 4.4Ghz.

Last night, after I took a break from installing software (when the CPU LED came on after a reboot), I went back to check all my wiring, and I smelled an electrical burn. I put on my Bloodhound nose, and it was coming from my power supply. I flipped the switch on and nothing happened, no lights came on or anything. My Corsair AX1200i has a test button on it to press and test to see if the PSU is working ok, so I pressed it and nothing happened. So, it seems like I have a fried PSU, which is much cheaper than a 5960X. I just hope my PSU didn't damage anything in my system. When I benchmark ed my 2 new Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1s running SLI, my UPS started beeping really loud and I noticed that my system started draining the battery from my UPS. It took about 30 seconds of benchmarking before the battery was completely dead and everything shut down. I'm running a custom BIOS on my GPUs which draws 335 watts per card, max.

So, today I'm ordering a new PSU and will cross my fingers that's all it is. I liked the Corsair AX1200i, the Corsair Link software sounded good in theory, but it never became something I like and used regularly. Do you have any suggestions for a new PSU, preferably with some sort of power monitoring software?


----------



## Silent Scone

Ouch. AX1200i is definitely not Corsair's finest hour, different OEM to the AX1200


----------



## djgar

Ouch again ... that sucks. But if that's all then it could have been worse. My AX850 has been holding out nicely.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> LOL. I played the prologue last night, it's fairly brutal. Unfortunately even if you can overlook Kojima's eccentric tastes, you have to be prepared to watch sometimes 20 minute cut scenes. It's not for everyone, I think I'm getting to that age where I pretend to follow it.


very macabre. You sure Clive Barker didn't screen this?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> We'll, I got the MB and CPU 9 months ago. I've never had any problems with the CPU except when trying to find the sweet spot for my OC, but once I found it, I kept it there. Seems like mine ran best at 4.4Ghz.
> 
> Last night, after I took a break from installing software (when the CPU LED came on after a reboot), I went back to check all my wiring, and I smelled an electrical burn. I put on my Bloodhound nose, and it was coming from my power supply. I flipped the switch on and nothing happened, no lights came on or anything. My Corsair AX1200i has a test button on it to press and test to see if the PSU is working ok, so I pressed it and nothing happened. So, it seems like I have a fried PSU, which is much cheaper than a 5960X. I just hope my PSU didn't damage anything in my system. When I benchmark ed my 2 new Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1s running SLI, my UPS started beeping really loud and I noticed that my system started draining the battery from my UPS. It took about 30 seconds of benchmarking before the battery was completely dead and everything shut down. I'm running a custom BIOS on my GPUs which draws 335 watts per card, max.
> 
> So, today I'm ordering a new PSU and will cross my fingers that's all it is. I liked the Corsair AX1200i, the Corsair Link software sounded good in theory, but it never became something I like and used regularly. Do you have any suggestions for a new PSU, preferably with some sort of power monitoring software?


th AX1200i is still under warranty? THe EVGA 1300G2 gets a lot of praise. So far, my AX1500i has been good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ouch. AX1200i is definitely not Corsair's finest hour, different OEM to the AX1200


That's for sure., I have 2 AX1200's, one in use, one spare. Probably one of the best PSUs (ever) made.


----------



## Silent Scone

The AX1200 was the best PSU in it's class at time of production. Swings and roundabouts as they say.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, so what's the real story with Broadwell-E, are they coming for these boards but not until next year? Any spec leaks?


interesting question.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ouch. AX1200i is definitely not Corsair's finest hour, different OEM to the AX1200


We'll, I unplugged everything containing a plug, rewired a few things to reduce my cable clutter, and my PSU came on. Everything is running, even the CPU LED. I've triple checked the 24 pin connection and the 8 pin connection, and everything is connected well. I even tried moving the 8 pin connector to a different place on the PSU. I also reseated all my memory.

Right now, I'm at a loss. Obviously there's a problem, but I don't know if it's a MB problem or a CPU problem. Should I try returning them both? I wish I had some spare parts around to troubleshoot, but I don't. Last time I had to RMA a MB through Asus it took 6 weeks. Maybe Intel can ship me a new CPU as long as I return the other within 30 days or so. Why does this happen? I just got 2 new graphics cards last week and now I can't use them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> We'll, I unplugged everything containing a plug, rewired a few things to reduce my cable clutter, and my PSU came on. Everything is running, even the CPU LED. I've triple checked the 24 pin connection and the 8 pin connection, and everything is connected well. I even tried moving the 8 pin connector to a different place on the PSU. I also reseated all my memory.
> 
> Right now, I'm at a loss. Obviously there's a problem, but I don't know if it's a MB problem or a CPU problem. Should I try returning them both? I wish I had some spare parts around to troubleshoot, but I don't. Last time I had to RMA a MB through Asus it took 6 weeks. Maybe Intel can ship me a new CPU as long as I return the other within 30 days or so. Why does this happen? I just got 2 new graphics cards last week and now I can't use them.


if the post is stalling at the CPU LED... that usually indicates a dead cpu - right?


----------



## Silent Scone

If the display shows 00 potentially. Been very unlucky if the PSU managed to take out the CPU.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if the post is stalling at the CPU LED... that usually indicates a dead cpu - right?


Dead CPU, or CPU cannot POST ( unstable overclock, too high bclk etc ) or EPS 12V isn't getting any power.

I get 00 all the time when I'm bleeding my loop thanks to D5 PWM not going at 100% when it has 0 PWM signal. Very scary plugging only the ATX 24 pin in with everything else disconnected and most components ( minus ram ) seated.


----------



## Silent Scone

Why not just jump the unit with a psu tester or better still a paper clip lol.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

All I am saying is tthat when I messed with a couple of my settings in the BIOS yesterday after a GPU Update, I ended up with a whopping 1.5Core V input somehow even though I never physically typed it in. My BIOS shut the system down and I just about dropped some LSD after the Expeirence because I was baffled and afraid.

Running Great right now with 1.25Core V and 125 strap (For Cor Dom Plat Ram 266mhz 4x4Gb Sticks) and 4.325Ghz OC.

Ah Phantom Pain is running like a boss.

TCO


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why not just jump the unit with a psu tester or better still a paper clip lol.


I use a separate PSU to run my pump when bleeding it, but even on a paper-clipped PSU the EK D5 won't run very fast at all. You have to jumper a +5 lead to the PWM pin on the pump to get full power.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> All I am saying is tthat when I messed with a couple of my settings in the BIOS yesterday after a GPU Update, I ended up with a whopping 1.5Core V input somehow even though I never physically typed it in. My BIOS shut the system down and I just about dropped some LSD after the Expeirence because I was baffled and afraid.
> 
> Running Great right now with 1.25Core V and 125 strap (For Cor Dom Plat Ram 266mhz 4x4Gb Sticks) and 4.325Ghz OC.
> 
> Ah Phantom Pain is running like a boss.
> 
> TCO


Do you remember what bios settings you were messing with before the Experience.


----------



## rolldog

Yes, I wasn't doing anything with the BIOS. I decided to do a clean install of Windows on my boot drive, which only holds the OS (all my apps and data are on separate drives). After installing Windows on my Intel 750, I loaded up the original driver disk for the MB. I find it easier to use it, select install all, then update the drivers that really need it.

When I built this system in January, I added a Koolance 380i to my CPU and haven't touched it since. I don't mess with the BIOS often once I've found that sweet spot for my CPU, which was 1.30v and 4.4Ghz. The light came on after one of my many reboots updating the driver and/or software. However, I did upgrade my BIOS to 1801 2 days ago, but that's it.

Now, when I power it on, everything comes on, all my components, fans, lights, pump, etc. Nothing comes up on the screen, ever. I've tried resetting the CMOS, I haven't tried flashing back to 1701, but at this point, I know something isn't working, I just can't figure out of I should call Asus, Intel, or both. This really sucks. Last time I RMA'd a board to Asus, it took 6 weeks. This is my 2nd board, looks like the return rate might be 100%.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Yes, I wasn't doing anything with the BIOS. I decided to do a clean install of Windows on my boot drive, which only holds the OS (all my apps and data are on separate drives). After installing Windows on my Intel 750, I loaded up the original driver disk for the MB. I find it easier to use it, select install all, then update the drivers that really need it.
> 
> When I built this system in January, I added a Koolance 380i to my CPU and haven't touched it since. I don't mess with the BIOS often once I've found that sweet spot for my CPU, which was 1.30v and 4.4Ghz. The light came on after one of my many reboots updating the driver and/or software. However, I did upgrade my BIOS to 1801 2 days ago, but that's it.
> 
> Now, when I power it on, *everything comes on, all my components, fans, lights, pump, etc. Nothing comes up on the screen, ever.* I've tried resetting the CMOS, I haven't tried flashing back to 1701, but at this point, I know something isn't working, I just can't figure out of I should call Asus, Intel, or both. This really sucks. Last time I RMA'd a board to Asus, it took 6 weeks. This is my 2nd board, looks like the return rate might be 100%.


yeah, sorry to hear that. So you've had problems with 2 x99-Deluxe? You're sure your graphics subsystem is working? What does the q-code display in the situation I bolded in your post??

Anyway... I was asking the question of TCO since he has an R5E.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I use a separate PSU to run my pump when bleeding it, but even on a paper-clipped PSU the EK D5 won't run very fast at all. You have to jumper a +5 lead to the PWM pin on the pump to get full power.


Wait, so the PWM pin takes voltage, not an actual pulse-width signal? That's interesting.

I have a dedicated power supply for bleeding loops, but unfortunately without a PWM signal to the D5 it runs at like 15% power, I had two different D5 PWM's that did the same thing. The Swiftech DDC PWM behaved properly though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Yes, I wasn't doing anything with the BIOS. I decided to do a clean install of Windows on my boot drive, which only holds the OS (all my apps and data are on separate drives). After installing Windows on my Intel 750, I loaded up the original driver disk for the MB. I find it easier to use it, select install all, then update the drivers that really need it.
> 
> When I built this system in January, I added a Koolance 380i to my CPU and haven't touched it since. I don't mess with the BIOS often once I've found that sweet spot for my CPU, which was 1.30v and 4.4Ghz. The light came on after one of my many reboots updating the driver and/or software. However, I did upgrade my BIOS to 1801 2 days ago, but that's it.
> 
> Now, when I power it on, everything comes on, all my components, fans, lights, pump, etc. Nothing comes up on the screen, ever. I've tried resetting the CMOS, I haven't tried flashing back to 1701, but at this point, I know something isn't working, I just can't figure out of I should call Asus, Intel, or both. This really sucks. Last time I RMA'd a board to Asus, it took 6 weeks. This is my 2nd board, looks like the return rate might be 100%.


What GPU do you have? Does it support UEFI? If so that could be your problem.

By Default the X99-Deluxe has CSM set on Auto ( IIRC ), so if your cards support UEFI CSM will be disabled.

It was definitely a scare when I first built an X99 system with the X99-Deluxe.

Now if you have multiple monitors certain cards get finnicky as to which display it wants to show the post screen on. Some cards even won't display until you "reset" it by unplugging a monitor or using a port.

It happens on my own system sometimes with 980Ti's and CSM set to disabled with Secure Boot & Fast boot enabled.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Wait, so the PWM pin takes voltage, not an actual pulse-width signal? That's interesting.
> 
> I have a dedicated power supply for bleeding loops, but unfortunately without a PWM signal to the D5 it runs at like 15% power, I had two different D5 PWM's that did the same thing.


I'll let one of the experts explain
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> As several have mentioned already, the PWM D5 runs at 60% when the PWM wire is not connected, it will run at 100% if the PWM wire is connected to 5V.
> 
> One of the lesser known aspects of the D5's behavior, is that if you actually ground the PWM wire, it will stop. . .
> 
> Leaving the PWM wire unconnected, and connecting it to ground are electrically very different.
> 
> Unconnected, it will float to some positive voltage level because of its internal circuitry, and run at 60% rpm.
> 
> Connected to ground, it pulls that floating voltage level down to 0V and the pump stops, or doesn't start.
> 
> If you have the 4 pin connector connected to a mobo that isn't powered up, like for leak testing, but you connect the pump's molex to another PSU to run the pump . . . . you're likely to not have the pump run.
> 
> Both the 35X and PWM D5 run at min speed, (about 810rpm for the D5 and 1400 for the 35X) once the PWM percentage is down to about 15%.
> 
> Booth will continue to run at min speed if you reduce the percentage below that, all the way down to 1%.
> 
> Then it gets strange . . .
> 
> The 35X will still maintain min speed even at 0% (PWM wire connected to ground or actually 0V)
> 
> The D5 on the other hand, will stop, and it won't start until the percentage is raised back up above ~8%
> 
> The only chance you have of natively controlling the PWM D5 is with the CPU fan header, and hope your mobo is one of the ones that works with the D5.
> 
> There's a mod that can be made on the 4 pin connector that helps the PWM D5 work more reliably with mobo CPU connectors if testing reveals that it doesn't at first, and it also lets it work reliably with the PWM capable Aquaero controllers.
> 
> Darlene


----------



## Silent Scone

Vario ftw.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, sorry to hear that. So you've had problems with 2 x99-Deluxe? You're sure your graphics subsystem is working? What does the q-code display in the situation I bolded in your post??
> 
> Anyway... I was asking the question of TCO since he has an R5E.


No, only one problem with an X99 Deluxe, the other was a Maximus VI Formula MB, another Asus.

My Q Code reads 00 consistently. Whenever I power it on, nothing happens except the CPU LED. Nothing comes on the screen, and I can't heard the usual noises of a system that was turned on. My GPUs were fine. I ran 1 for a couple of weeks, no problem, then decided to add a 2nd to run in SLI. What strikes me odd is a few weeks ago I was having slow performance from my Intel 750 NVMe drive, which is installed in slot 5. The SSD optimizer that comes with the drive to optimize it, which it does by deleting all the TRIM files, would crash at 80% completion. I would open the drive on my desktop and it would be completely full of TRIM files. After emailing back and forth with someone from Intel and sending him my log file, he said my drive was plugged into a PCI 2.0 slot. I thought all the slots were PCI 3.0. I had it setup in the BIOS to run at x8, so I don't know why he said it was running at 2.0 instead of 3.0. Anyway, it's just another mystery. I just want to know if I should call Asus in the morning, call Intel, or call both. Either way, it's going to be a ***** taking apart my waterloop and everything. Maybe I can talk them into sending me replacements first, and then send back whatever's bad. I hate using my laptop, especially when I have 2 brand new 980 Tis.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Wait, so the PWM pin takes voltage, not an actual pulse-width signal? That's interesting.
> 
> I have a dedicated power supply for bleeding loops, but unfortunately without a PWM signal to the D5 it runs at like 15% power, I had two different D5 PWM's that did the same thing. The Swiftech DDC PWM behaved properly though!
> What GPU do you have? Does it support UEFI? If so that could be your problem.
> 
> By Default the X99-Deluxe has CSM set on Auto ( IIRC ), so if your cards support UEFI CSM will be disabled.
> 
> It was definitely a scare when I first built an X99 system with the
> 
> Now if you have multiple monitors certain cards get finnicky as to which display it wants to show the post screen on. Some cards even won't display until you "reset" it by unplugging a monitor or using a port.
> 
> It happens on my own system sometimes with 980Ti's and CSM set to disabled with Secure Boot & Fast boot enabled.


Same here. I've disabled CSM, and set ghetto BIOS to boot UEFI since that's the only way to install the OS on my Intel 750 NVMe SSD drive. I'm running 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti G1s in SLI, and I have my Swiftech with an EK D5 top, but I've also added an in-line Koolance flow meter, which tells me the flow rate in my loop and I have a Bitspower G 1/4 temp Guage to monitor the temps in my loop. And I know what you're referring to with the monitors since I'm running 3 x 4K monitors at 11990x2160 resolution.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Vario ftw.


for the pump, totally agree.


----------



## pcrevolution

Hi all,

I have an Asus X99A USB 3.1 running with the latest BIOS 1801.

It's paired with a quad channel kit from G.Skill - 8GB x 4 @ 2400mhz F4-2400C15Q-32GRK

The UEFI reads the XMP correctly but whenever I enable XMP and save to reset, the board starts POST looping and the mem light flashes repeatedly.

The rams work fine at 2133mhz with XMP disabled.

Any ideas why this is the case?


----------



## rolldog

Did you move the switch on the MB to XMP, change it to XMP in the BIOS, or both? Also, scroll down on the page in the BIOS where you can set it for XMP, select the speed of your memory, and if it's still not working, you can scroll down even further on that page and manually set the voltage for that XMP profile, which I believe is 1.35v.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcrevolution*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have an Asus X99A USB 3.1 running with the latest BIOS 1801.
> 
> It's paired with a quad channel kit from G.Skill - 8GB x 4 @ 2400mhz F4-2400C15Q-32GRK
> 
> The UEFI reads the XMP correctly but whenever I enable XMP and save to reset, the board starts POST looping and the mem light flashes repeatedly.
> 
> The rams work fine at 2133mhz with XMP disabled.
> 
> Any ideas why this is the case?


The board is looping as it's attempting to retrain the memory. You'll have to tune the system agent voltage for that memory kit to run. Try between 1.05 and 1.15v and see if this helps.


----------



## pcrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Did you move the switch on the MB to XMP, change it to XMP in the BIOS, or both? Also, scroll down on the page in the BIOS where you can set it for XMP, select the speed of your memory, and if it's still not working, you can scroll down even further on that page and manually set the voltage for that XMP profile, which I believe is 1.35v.


I did not use EZ XMP.

I tried manually setting the memory speed to 2400mhz instead of using the XMP profile on the initial page. But the same thing happens.

The XMP profile is 1.2v not 1.35v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The board is looping as it's attempting to retrain the memory. You'll have to tune the system agent voltage for that memory kit to run. Try between 1.05 and 1.15v and see if this helps.


Do you mean CPU System Agent Voltage?

Thanks everyone for your help!

*EDIT*

Didn't work. The board is still POST looping with memory lights flashing.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcrevolution*
> 
> I did not use EZ XMP.
> 
> I tried manually setting the memory speed to 2400mhz instead of using the XMP profile on the initial page. But the same thing happens.
> 
> The XMP profile is 1.2v not 1.35v.
> Do you mean CPU System Agent Voltage?
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help!
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Didn't work. The board is still POST looping with memory lights flashing.


What are your uncore settings?


----------



## pcrevolution

Everything is in default settings. :/


----------



## djgar

That could be a problem with that even not so large memory OC. You may want to set vcache to manual 1.2 and see if that helps - what is the actual cache multiplier? What is the Target Cache Frequency at the top of the AI Tweaker section?


----------



## cookiesowns

@praz @raja

Are there any disadvantages to running tRCD lower than tRP? What about tWR & tCWL?

It's very interesting since lowering tWR and tCWL lower than 14 didn't require any increase in voltage. 14 was no boot, but 15 was fine...

I'm confused.

RTL & IOL's are very stubborn though, setting to 6 manually = no post, sometimes it will train at 57/55/57/57 8/6/8/8 but most of the time it trains at 57/57/57/57 8/8/8/8


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcrevolution*
> 
> I did not use EZ XMP.
> 
> I tried manually setting the memory speed to 2400mhz instead of using the XMP profile on the initial page. But the same thing happens.
> 
> The XMP profile is 1.2v not 1.35v.
> Do you mean CPU System Agent Voltage?
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help!
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Didn't work. The board is still POST looping with memory lights flashing.


Check to see all DIMMs are reported after clearing the CMOS, reseat them one by one and try again. Try also setting the timings manually and setting DRAM voltage at 1.35 to 1.4v to see if this helps.


----------



## Karnivore

Essay incoming!!

*CPU*: 5820K
*Mobo:* ASUS X99-S

I've had an absolute nightmare with my PC in the last week. My temps on my 212 Evo were worrying me more than they should (50c at stock, fans were becoming a little audible), so I did a few upgrades, replacing the following

- Coolermaster 212 EVO to a Noctua NH-D15
- Kingston HyperX Predator 2400Mhz to Crucial Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz
- Corsair CS650S to Corsair RM750i.

Ran out of NH-T1 thermal paste to begin with, and in a fit of rage I bought some Arctic MX-4 so I could finish it off. Replacing the parts was more hassle than it was worth really. I did also buy the Samsung 951 NVMe SSD, but installing that was ridiculous, and despite Crystal Mark showing freakishly fast speeds, my PC booted quicker on my Crucial MX100! I sent it back as it just seemed unnecessary.

Anyway, soon as I powered the machine on the fans would just run at full speed with a blank screen, with random Asus B error codes (codes assigned for future errors). Hard resetting the machine bought the Overclock failed message up and it would then boot into Windows fine. After a few hours of losing the will to live I disabled XMP and rebooting was working fine again.

Not being content with running at default speeds, I went into the BIOS and enabled XMP again, but for some reason whenever I did that, it disabled fast boot and limited my per core ratio to 29. I did a reset of the CMOS, went back to defaults and re-installed a fresh copy of Windows and it was still giving me problems.

Last night after doing a bit of research and watching one of JJ's vids, I downloaded Asus Suite 3, then did the auto extreme overclocking and let it tune itself from stock on a per core ratio. It reached 4.5Ghz at a little over 1.3v then restarted (no BSOD either, I think Asus just limit it at 1.3v to be safe). I've yet to properly stress test it but I did restart my machine and it works fine. Only problem is the RAM is still at 2133Mhz.

Anyone think that's ok and should I just leave the RAM as it is? The CPU overclock was reached by Asus's software, so i'm going to presume it's ok, and it didn't dump a blue screen in front of me which leads me to believe I could go a notch higher if I wanted to... which I won't.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karnivore*
> 
> Essay incoming!!
> 
> *CPU*: 5820K
> *Mobo:* ASUS X99-S
> 
> I've had an absolute nightmare with my PC in the last week. My temps on my 212 Evo were worrying me more than they should (50c at stock, fans were becoming a little audible), so I did a few upgrades, replacing the following
> 
> - Coolermaster 212 EVO to a Noctua NH-D15
> - Kingston HyperX Predator 2400Mhz to Crucial Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz
> - Corsair CS650S to Corsair RM750i.
> 
> Ran out of NH-T1 thermal paste to begin with, and in a fit of rage I bought some Arctic MX-4 so I could finish it off. Replacing the parts was more hassle than it was worth really. I did also buy the Samsung 951 NVMe SSD, but installing that was ridiculous, and despite Crystal Mark showing freakishly fast speeds, my PC booted quicker on my Crucial MX100! I sent it back as it just seemed unnecessary.
> 
> Anyway, soon as I powered the machine on the fans would just run at full speed with a blank screen, with random Asus B error codes (codes assigned for future errors). Hard resetting the machine bought the Overclock failed message up and it would then boot into Windows fine. After a few hours of losing the will to live I disabled XMP and rebooting was working fine again.
> 
> Not being content with running at default speeds, I went into the BIOS and enabled XMP again, but for some reason whenever I did that, it disabled fast boot and limited my per core ratio to 29. I did a reset of the CMOS, went back to defaults and re-installed a fresh copy of Windows and it was still giving me problems.
> 
> Last night after doing a bit of research and watching one of JJ's vids, I downloaded Asus Suite 3, then did the auto extreme overclocking and let it tune itself from stock on a per core ratio. It reached 4.5Ghz at a little over 1.3v then restarted (no BSOD either, I think Asus just limit it at 1.3v to be safe). I've yet to properly stress test it but I did restart my machine and it works fine. Only problem is the RAM is still at 2133Mhz.
> 
> Anyone think that's ok and should I just leave the RAM as it is? The CPU overclock was reached by Asus's software, so i'm going to presume it's ok, and it didn't dump a blue screen in front of me which leads me to believe I could go a notch higher if I wanted to... which I won't.


3000 will require you to be on 1.25 strap which is why the XMP profile is setting your per core value the way it is. The B codes are likely errors being flagged during training. 3000mhz may well require you to tune the System Agent voltage to stop any further codes when running that frequency. Try between 1.05 and 1.15v, more than this should not be required. Also make sure to check when applying XMP that DRAM voltage is being set to 1.35v


----------



## Dave6531

Can I join have a 5930k currently being built sitting in a x99 sabertooth. With seeing more reports of asus boards frying the chips i'm a bit worried of starting it up right now have it all assembled just debating on booting it.


----------



## Karnivore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 3000 will require you to be on 1.25 strap which is why the XMP profile is setting your per core value the way it is. The B codes are likely errors being flagged during training. 3000mhz may well require you to tune the System Agent voltage to stop any further codes when running that frequency. Try between 1.05 and 1.15v, more than this should not be required. Also make sure to check when applying XMP that DRAM voltage is being set to 1.35v


Will give it a try when I get in tonight, cheers.

FYI, just realised i'm in the North American thread, Apologies (from UK).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave6531*
> 
> Can I join have a 5930k currently being built sitting in a x99 sabertooth. With seeing more reports of asus boards frying the chips i'm a bit worried of starting it up right now have it all assembled just debating on booting it.


Not something I'd worry about. Just make sure not to mistake Vcore for VCCIN (Input) and check values before exiting the UEFI


----------



## Dave6531

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not something I'd worry about. Just make sure not to mistake Vcore for VCCIN (Input) and check values before exiting the UEFI


I haven't dug to deep into overclocking I overclocked my G3258 in my z97 gryhpon but plan to get more involved this time. It's currently on air temporarily while I mod my case and get all the water cooling supplies.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not something I'd worry about. Just make sure not to mistake Vcore for VCCIN (Input) and check values before exiting the UEFI


Ironically I asked the exact same thing as this guy, recieved the same advice, and three days later my CPU got killed.

For some reason these boards with oc socket fry CPUs, and not even Asus knows why.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcrevolution*
> 
> I did not use EZ XMP.
> 
> I tried manually setting the memory speed to 2400mhz instead of using the XMP profile on the initial page. But the same thing happens.
> 
> The XMP profile is 1.2v not 1.35v.
> Do you mean CPU System Agent Voltage?
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help!
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Didn't work. The board is still POST looping with memory lights flashing.


what exact ram kit?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Ironically I asked the exact same thing as this guy, recieved the same advice, and three days later my CPU got killed.
> 
> For some reason these boards with oc socket fry CPUs, and not even Asus knows why.


hasn't occurred for 99% of owners.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Do you remember what bios settings you were messing with before the Experience.


Well.... I was trying to find the option for Power Savings. So I know I enabled the Cpu States, I had XMP enabled.









I left Cache Ratio and Voltage to Auto, I had Fully Manual Mode Set,.....









I was in Cpu Configuration trying to find out how to enable the Downclocking feature of the Cpu when I am not using it's full potential (Can't remember what it was Called)

Then I tried to boot. BAM Cpu will not Boot, your Core V is 1.513 I think it was, (Never Messed with the Core V)

I panicked. Stayed at BIOS for a Min while Resetting Defaults. Shut Down Computer, CMOS Reset from back of MotherBoard, and started from Scratch. Made sure everything was alright. I petted my case a second and Said I was sorry for that.

And Went back into BIOS.

TCO


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Well.... I was trying to find the option for Power Savings. So I know I enabled the Cpu States, I had XMP enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left Cache Ratio and Voltage to Auto, I had Fully Manual Mode Set,.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Cpu Configuration trying to find out how to enable the Downclocking feature of the Cpu when I am not using it's full potential (Can't remember what it was Called)
> 
> Then I tried to boot. BAM Cpu will not Boot, your Core V is 1.513 I think it was, (Never Messed with the Core V)
> 
> I panicked. Stayed at BIOS for a Min while Resetting Defaults. Shut Down Computer, CMOS Reset from back of MotherBoard, and started from Scratch. Made sure everything was alright. I petted my case a second and Said I was sorry for that.
> 
> And Went back into BIOS.
> 
> TCO


thank bud. One of those "I feel my BP in my neck moments" no doubt. Was AI suite installed and had you set any voltages with that in windows earlier?
(it's speedstep







).


----------



## Newtocooling

Is anyone having trouble with Windows 10 on the Asus X99 Deluxe 3.1 Motherboard? I had no difficulty running my system on 8.1 or 7, I'm running a overclock at 4.3 with a 1.2 voltage. I did the free upgrade and for the first day or two everything was fine, then everthing starting running as though my processor was running at half speed. Every program I tried to open took 3 minutes, and any program that needed user account control pop would blank out the screen, and not give me the option to run the program either.

I then tried to do run a clean install and wiped the OS disk clean windows 10 would load, but I could no longer load anything from the Asus MB driver disc, I would just get this driver disk is not compatible with this OS error message. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm back to running 8.1 again for now, but I would like to upgrade before Direct X12 becomes the game driver of choice.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thank bud. One of those "I feel my BP in my neck moments" no doubt. Was AI suite installed and had you set any voltages with that in windows earlier?
> (it's speedstep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I never install the AI Suite being that I am on OCN and have the community to help me for whatever woes or questions that arise. I refuse to let a Suite OC the Processor I paid nearly 1/2 1000$ for. Whats the Fun in that?









TCO

EDIT: I have OC so far, i5 4690k x 2, i7 4770k, 5930k all in BIOS. My Brother had me make a custom loop for an i7 4770S







even though I told him I can't overclock it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> *I never install the AI Suite being that I am on OCN* and have the community to help me for whatever woes or questions that arise. I refuse to let a Suite OC the Processor I paid nearly 1/2 1000$ for. Whats the Fun in that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> EDIT: I have OC so far, i5 4690k x 2, i7 4770k, 5930k all in BIOS. My Brother had me make a custom loop for a i7 4770S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even though I told him I can't overclock it


I'm with ya 100% !!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm with ya 100% !!


I really wish I could replicate the problem you and I have spoken about but really do not want to because It was quite frightfull. When BIOS refused to boot and the screen came up showing why It wouldn't and I saw at the bottom that V core was 1.5 I really was quite shocked.

TCO


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Ironically I asked the exact same thing as this guy, recieved the same advice, and three days later my CPU got killed.
> 
> For some reason these boards with oc socket fry CPUs, and not even Asus knows why.


Yes you certainly told a compelling case...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I never install the AI Suite being that I am on OCN and have the community to help me for whatever woes or questions that arise. I refuse to let a Suite OC the Processor I paid nearly 1/2 1000$ for. Whats the Fun in that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> EDIT: I have OC so far, i5 4690k x 2, i7 4770k, 5930k all in BIOS. My Brother had me make a custom loop for an i7 4770S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even though I told him I can't overclock it


I use AIsuite for voltage monitoring. Plenty of good apps out there, though.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm with ya 100% !!


Indeed, no fun there
















I had a moment a few months back when I rebooted after settings got an OV panic, went back into the BIOS and saw the vcore offset at .999v red and totally freaked. In my case however I'm sure it's because I put the value in without the decimal (







) . Fortunately I changed it immediately and no disaster happened.

Anyway, inspired by the crowd here I decided I need some better cooling and ordered two better 360 rads (I have a single AX360, the two RX360s I ordered are better individually). But I can't get them in my current Lian Li D8000 case properly so I ended up ordering a CaseLabs M8A, which might get here by Halloween if I'm lucky







. The price of quality appears to be more time than money, but well worth it









Maybe by the time it gets here the Broadwell-Es might be around ... ha, not likely


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I use AIsuite for voltage monitoring. Plenty of good apps out there, though.


I don't like installing things on any hdd or ssd that Need to be controlled. Kind of a pet peeve from when I was younger. You would boot someone else's computer and all of these things start loading and popping up.... NO ... NO.. NOOOOOO. Please computer, let me do what I would like to do without all of the controlling aspects of a woman.

Yes Leave the Icon there. No I do not need another Icon for skype. I know where the program is.

I don't know. Just something I've noticed. I installed AI Suite when I first Watercooled and wasn't to bright about the subject of Overclocking (I am no pro still, but have a general Idea that would require more time with computer to perfect somewhat) but within 10min it was uninstalled and felt it wasn't for me.

TCO


----------



## djgar

@TheCautiousOne - You seem to be doing a very nice OC on the 5930K. I needed 1.375 vcore and 1.97 vccin to get my 5830K to a stable 4.599GHz. Plus you got a nice custom MB paint job to boot (pun intended)


----------



## Karnivore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I don't like installing things on any hdd or ssd that Need to be controlled. Kind of a pet peeve from when I was younger. You would boot someone else's computer and all of these things start loading and popping up.... NO ... NO.. NOOOOOO. Please computer, let me do what I would like to do without all of the controlling aspects of a woman.
> 
> Yes Leave the Icon there. No I do not need another Icon for skype. I know where the program is.
> 
> I don't know. Just something I've noticed. I installed AI Suite when I first Watercooled and wasn't to bright about the subject of Overclocking (I am no pro still, but have a general Idea that would require more time with computer to perfect somewhat) but within 10min it was uninstalled and felt it wasn't for me.
> 
> TCO


I've done about five reinstalls because of Asus Suite 3 messing up certain things, though when instaling my new hardware i've come to appreciate it.

As per previous post, BIOS throwing up all sorts of messages with overclocking enabled. Few clicks in AI Suite and it's safely overclocked my system for me.

4.5Ghz... i'm chuffed with that tbh.


----------



## loftystew

Just bought RVE and 5820k last weekend. Been trying to overclock it for the past few days.

Managed to get the 5820k stable at 4.5GHz (45 x 100bclk) with Vcore of 1.232v and VCCIN of 1.904v.

Currently trying to push my G.Skill Ripjaws 4 2666GHz 16GB ram to a higher clock speed.

Managed to boot into Windows after trying out some adjustment. Currently running my ram at 3000GHz (15-15-15-35-1T) at DRAM volt of 1.32v. Been running HCI Memtest for about 30 min without an error. Have made sure the memtest wasn't running on virtual memory. Would let it run for another 7+hrs just to be sure that it is stable.

Is it safe to push my ram rated at 2666MHz 1.2v this hard?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> @TheCautiousOne - You seem to be doing a very nice OC on the 5930K. I needed 1.375 vcore and 1.97 vccin to get my 5830K to a stable 4.599GHz. Plus you got a nice custom MB paint job to boot (pun intended)


Lol. I was rocking the 125strap/36multi/1.325core V for a while with XMP enabled to run 4x4gb Cor Dom plats at 2666nhz. But I was getting a laggy feeling after about 1month. So Since then I've stayed around the 4.25-4.35Ghz Mark with 1.25-1.275Core V (XMP always) to see any significant changes while playing/fiddling around. I almost feel that running the 125Strap is the culprit at some point but there is stability, I just need to get used to the BIOS with more training/ failures.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karnivore*
> 
> I've done about five reinstalls because of Asus Suite 3 messing up certain things, though when instaling my new hardware i've come to appreciate it.
> 
> As per previous post, BIOS throwing up all sorts of messages with overclocking enabled. Few clicks in AI Suite and it's safely overclocked my system for me.
> 
> 4.5Ghz... i'm chuffed with that tbh.


4.5Ghz is an amazing speed for the 6cores. I concur.









TCO


----------



## Sanmayce

@cookiesowns

In case of not lost interest in *nix variant of '*Freaky_Dreamer*' the following link to my thread on *LinuxQuestions* forum reveals the new best result - MT IPC = *8.460*:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/need-help-running-32-threaded-benchmark-4175552573/#post5415838

It is obtained on 15 cores of XEON E5-2697v3 duo. I look forward to seeing much better performance.

Strange, I look at next Xeon with 18cores die and see how most people are stuck into 4-threaded world as if it is meant to be like that, hell no, the future belongs to 16++ cores.


----------



## pferreirag60

Hi,

Please, I need an advice:

I bought last year, the following Dram: Kingston HyperX KHX2800C 14D4/4GX

4x4GB

I´m running with XMP, Strap: 125 at 3000 MHz auto timmings volt:1,35

If I don t use XMP, I m unable to overclock the processor past 4.2MHZ even with 1.3V CPU

with XMP, I can overclock 24h stable, but only 4375 MHZ at 2,8v .. I´ve tried 1,3V but can´t overclock more, post error, press f1 message.

CPU: i5820K

Thanks.


----------



## djgar

Are the Xeons overclockable at all? For non-server situations, what's better - 16 cores @ 2.6GHz or 8 cores @ 4.6GHz?

Obviously it will be very application dependent. I figure web surfing will like the 8-core/4.6GHz whereas photo editing might do better with 16 cores/2.6GHz.. All conjecture obviously ...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pferreirag60*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Please, I need an advice:
> 
> I bought last year, the following Dram: Kingston HyperX KHX2800C 14D4/4GX
> 
> 4x4GB
> 
> I´m running with XMP, Strap: 125 at 3000 MHz auto timmings volt:1,35
> 
> If I don t use XMP, I m unable to overclock the processor past 4.2MHZ even with 1.3V CPU
> 
> with XMP, I can overclock 24h stable, but only 4375 MHZ at 2,8v .. I´ve tried 1,3V but can´t overclock more, post error, press f1 message.
> 
> CPU: i5820K
> 
> Thanks.


Please list all your system components so we can (hopefully) make intelligent obsevations ...


----------



## DanBr

New build, just completed Asus x-99A board
If I remove all power ( unplug cord or just switch off PSU) and boot, it will start to come on for about 1 sec, then shut off for 4 sec then boot normally
If i shut down and never remove all power from the MB it will boot up normally each time. Only if I remove power from MB do I have this issue
Any ideas appreciated
Dan
Win 8.1 pro 64 bit
32 gb ram
EVGA 980 TI hydrocopper
samsung ACHI M.2 boot drive


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanBr*
> 
> New build, just completed Asus x-99A board
> If I remove all power ( unplug cord or just switch off PSU) and boot, it will start to come on for about 1 sec, then shut off for 4 sec then boot normally
> If i shut down and never remove all power from the MB it will boot up normally each time. Only if I remove power from MB do I have this issue
> Any ideas appreciated
> Dan
> Win 8.1 pro 64 bit
> 32 gb ram
> EVGA 980 TI hydrocopper
> samsung ACHI M.2 boot drive


Hello

A double boot when power is removed is sometimes necessary depending on system configuration and components used. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## DanBr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A double boot when power is removed is sometimes necessary depending on system configuration and components used. Nothing to worry about.


thanks very much.
I will breathe easier

Dan


----------



## pferreirag60

Ok, sorry.

the list:

Asus x99 deluxe

4x 4Gb Kingston HyperX KHX2800C 14D4/4GX

I7 i5820k

Corsair RM1000w

Corsair H110 Hydro series

Msi GTX980 x2

SSD 850 256GB

Raid 1 4x 1TB western Digital

3 TB western Digital

using the sound on board.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanBr*
> 
> thanks very much.
> I will breathe easier
> 
> Dan


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karnivore*
> 
> Essay incoming!!
> 
> *CPU*: 5820K
> *Mobo:* ASUS X99-S
> 
> I've had an absolute nightmare with my PC in the last week. My temps on my 212 Evo were worrying me more than they should (50c at stock, fans were becoming a little audible), so I did a few upgrades, replacing the following
> 
> - Coolermaster 212 EVO to a Noctua NH-D15
> - Kingston HyperX Predator 2400Mhz to Crucial Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz
> - Corsair CS650S to Corsair RM750i.
> 
> Ran out of NH-T1 thermal paste to begin with, and in a fit of rage I bought some Arctic MX-4 so I could finish it off. Replacing the parts was more hassle than it was worth really. I did also buy the Samsung 951 NVMe SSD, but installing that was ridiculous, and despite Crystal Mark showing freakishly fast speeds, my PC booted quicker on my Crucial MX100! I sent it back as it just seemed unnecessary.
> 
> Anyway, soon as I powered the machine on the fans would just run at full speed with a blank screen, with random Asus B error codes (codes assigned for future errors). Hard resetting the machine bought the Overclock failed message up and it would then boot into Windows fine. After a few hours of losing the will to live I disabled XMP and rebooting was working fine again.
> 
> Not being content with running at default speeds, I went into the BIOS and enabled XMP again, but for some reason whenever I did that, it disabled fast boot and limited my per core ratio to 29. I did a reset of the CMOS, went back to defaults and re-installed a fresh copy of Windows and it was still giving me problems.
> 
> Last night after doing a bit of research and watching one of JJ's vids, I downloaded Asus Suite 3, then did the auto extreme overclocking and let it tune itself from stock on a per core ratio. It reached 4.5Ghz at a little over 1.3v then restarted (no BSOD either, I think Asus just limit it at 1.3v to be safe). I've yet to properly stress test it but I did restart my machine and it works fine. Only problem is the RAM is still at 2133Mhz.
> 
> Anyone think that's ok and should I just leave the RAM as it is? The CPU overclock was reached by Asus's software, so i'm going to presume it's ok, and it didn't dump a blue screen in front of me which leads me to believe I could go a notch higher if I wanted to... which I won't.


I sold my Corsair Vengeance LPX memory because I was having too many compatibility issues. After exchanging the memory for the HyperX 2400 CL12, I haven't had any problems, except some unrelated to the memory. The only way I could get a stable OC with Corsair Vengeance LPX memory was to use the auto tune feature. Nothing manually would stick.

Ok, for the record some of you know something happened with my PC where the CPU light stays on consistently. I've already contacted Asus and have my RMA number, but after having to RMA a Maximus VI Formula ROG MB, I know it's going to be a while before I get a replacement.

So, today I bought an Asus Rampage V with USB 3.1, the OC panel, etc. I can't stand waiting on a replacement. The bad thing is this board the black and red instead of black and white, like my X99 Deluxe. I repainted the inside of my Little Devil PC-V8 case white, from green, to match the X99 Deluxe. Now it looks like I'll be painting a brand new Rampage V board, unless I hook it up and my CPU is really dead, but I'm sure my MB would have burned up before my CPU did. I hope these waterblocks for the Gigabyte G1s come out soon. I'd rather take everything apart once instead of 2 or 3 times.

What's the actual difference between the Rampage V and the X99 Deluxe anyway, besides the USB 3.1 ports and the OC panel? Those new Maximus Hero Z170 boards look nice, but I don't want to give up my 8 core 16 thread CPU. That would be similar to leaving your wife and marrying a stripper.

Your MB is fixing everything for a change in voltage. It's normal.


----------



## cookiesowns

Hey roll dog,

I don't know if you've tried this yet, but maybe the BIOS corrupted itself. I had a scare the other day and my CPU light was light when I was flashing to 1701. Turns out the bios 2 chip was just corrupted. Bios flashback fixed the issue maybe it will fix it for you?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I sold my Corsair Vengeance LPX memory because I was having too many compatibility issues. After exchanging the memory for the HyperX 2400 CL12, I haven't had any problems, except some unrelated to the memory. The only way I could get a stable OC with Corsair Vengeance LPX memory was to use the auto tune feature. Nothing manually would stick.


Hello

That's odd. I've been able to find stable settings using Vengeance LPX on the 100 strap with every memory divider from 2133 - 3200.


----------



## marn3us

Hello everybody, i would like to know if it is possible to use the WI-FI antenna of the X99 Deluxe to broadcast my wired connection to my phone.

I mean, my study (where the pc is located) is too far from the router so i have no wifi signal and thus it would be handy if i could use the Deluxe to create a hostspot (the deluxe is connected to the internet via cable)

Thanks in advance


----------



## zzN8

Hi I'm new to this site but I built this PC and have been having a freezing issue ever since I built it. I REALLY NEED HELP BECAUSE IT"S IRRITATING ME SO MUCH!

X99 Deluxe
i7 5930k
MSI R9 290x Lightning
4x4GB Kingston HyperX
750W Rosewill Hive PSU
H105 Corsair Water Cooler
120GB Sandisk SSD
H440 NZXT Case

I get random freezes, sometimes gaming, sometimes web browsing, sometimes in BIOS, sometimes in Windows boot.
I used to be able to recreate freezes by hitting my desk and slightly shaking my tower, but after reseating cables I cannot do this anymore. but I still get the random freezes. This leads me to think it was a shortage/cable issue but I don't know exactly what.

Things I've tried.

Clear CMOS
Loosening motherboard/heatsink screws
Reseating RAM
Replugging all cables
Updating BIOS
Updating Chipsets
Different GPU
Different house

Another issue I have that may or may not be relating is I've noticed in GTAV my headset loses power for a second every few minutes and I get FPS drops.
Maybe I'm using wrong motherboard screw? Idk I'm up for any advice because I've read so many threads.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzN8*
> 
> Hi I'm new to this site but I built this PC and have been having a freezing issue ever since I built it. I REALLY NEED HELP BECAUSE IT"S IRRITATING ME SO MUCH!
> 
> X99 Deluxe
> i7 5930k
> MSI R9 290x Lightning
> 4x4GB Kingston HyperX
> 750W Rosewill Hive PSU
> H105 Corsair Water Cooler
> 120GB Sandisk SSD
> H440 NZXT Case
> 
> I get random freezes, sometimes gaming, sometimes web browsing, sometimes in BIOS, sometimes in Windows boot.
> I used to be able to recreate freezes by hitting my desk and slightly shaking my tower, but after reseating cables I cannot do this anymore. but I still get the random freezes. This leads me to think it was a shortage/cable issue but I don't know exactly what.
> 
> Things I've tried.
> 
> Clear CMOS
> Loosening motherboard/heatsink screws
> Reseating RAM
> Replugging all cables
> Updating BIOS
> Updating Chipsets
> Different GPU
> Different house
> 
> Another issue I have that may or may not be relating is I've noticed in GTAV my headset loses power for a second every few minutes and I get FPS drops.
> Maybe I'm using wrong motherboard screw? Idk I'm up for any advice because I've read so many threads.


This honestly sounds more like system instability. What memory kit do you have and what sort of stability tests have you run? Is the system overclocked (with XMP enabled)?


----------



## zzN8

I have this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104524 memory kit.

I ran MEMTEST86 for an hour, that's about it.

I do have overclocks, with AI Suite my CPU is at 4.6-4.7 GHz, and I am pretty sure i have XMP enabled.
Should I disable everything? I get freezes with these overclocks, but then again I have had my system overclocked for a week now after the shaking-freezes have stopped.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzN8*
> 
> I have this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104524 memory kit.
> 
> I ran MEMTEST86 for an hour, that's about it.
> 
> I do have overclocks, with AI Suite my CPU is at 4.6-4.7 GHz, and I am pretty sure i have XMP enabled.
> Should I disable everything? I get freezes with these overclocks, but then again I have had my system overclocked for a week now after the shaking-freezes have stopped.


Hello

Fully clear the UEFI and test with stock default settings. 4.6 - 4.7 may be a bit optimistic for stability.


----------



## zzN8

By clear UEFI what do you mean? I cleared CMOS and loaded pressed F5 in Bios to load optimized defaults. So I guess what I'll do is since I have work is just leave a game open and see if my PC frozen when I come back. The freezes are pretty much random. Sometimes I get them hourly and another time I haven't gotten it in 3 days. So I'll report results and continue to take suggestions.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzN8*
> 
> By clear UEFI what do you mean? I cleared CMOS and loaded pressed F5 in Bios to load optimized defaults. So I guess what I'll do is since I have work is just leave a game open and see if my PC frozen when I come back. The freezes are pretty much random. Sometimes I get them hourly and another time I haven't gotten it in 3 days. So I'll report results and continue to take suggestions.


Yes, see if the problem persists at optimized defaults after clearing the CMOS


----------



## djgar

^^^ What Praz said, especially with auto-OC and no real water cooling. Even with careful tuning I seriously doubt 4.7 is attainable unless you have a one-in-a-million MB and CPU. What temperatures are you getting under stress testing?


----------



## pferreirag60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pferreirag60*
> 
> Ok, sorry.
> 
> the list:
> 
> Asus x99 deluxe
> 
> 4x 4Gb Kingston HyperX KHX2800C 14D4/4GX
> 
> I7 i5820k
> 
> Corsair RM1000w
> 
> Corsair H110 Hydro series
> 
> Msi GTX980 x2
> 
> SSD 850 256GB
> 
> Raid 1 4x 1TB western Digital
> 
> 3 TB western Digital
> 
> using the sound on board.


Please, anyone could help me attend more OC?

I can only overclock with xmp, but unable to surpass 4250. Using 125mhz Strap (XMP) @ 3000MHZ. The cpu is stable at 1.8v or even at 1.66V 24H, never had a lock or blue screen with this settings(55ºc max temp). I have tried 1.3v with 4375MHZ, but it´s not very stable, sometimes I can game for hours. I really don´t see differences with more 100MHZ in the cpu.

When the board had the original bios, I could overclock 4400MHZ, but at 2400MHZ Ram.... not anymore, with the last bios I can OC stable only at 4250MHZ and 3000MHZ ram

I live in Portugal, and in the summer its very hot, but my system never pass 55ºc... So maybe I have a bad CPU(can´t overclock much), or my problem is the ram.

Any help will be appreciated.

Pedro Ferreira


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pferreirag60*
> 
> Please, anyone could help me attend more OC?
> 
> I can only overclock with xmp, but unable to surpass 4250. Using 125mhz Strap (XMP) @ 3000MHZ. The cpu is stable at 1.8v or even at 1.66V 24H, never had a lock or blue screen with this settings(55ºc max temp). I have tried 1.3v with 4375MHZ, but it´s not very stable, sometimes I can game for hours. I really don´t see differences with more 100MHZ in the cpu.
> 
> When the board had the original bios, I could overclock 4400MHZ, but at 2400MHZ Ram.... not anymore, with the last bios I can OC stable only at 4250MHZ and 3000MHZ ram
> 
> I live in Portugal, and in the summer its very hot, but my system never pass 55ºc... So maybe I have a bad CPU(can´t overclock much), or my problem is the ram.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Pedro Ferreira


In this X99 platform when you OC you need to tune the VCCSA - use offset mode and start with maybe .100 and move in .005v or .01v steps until you achieve good stability. VCACHE can also be a source of instability. And of course memory is its own thing. Depending on strap some memory speeds don't fare well (2800 & 3000 come to mind) but I can't remember the story at those levels - one of the more illumined members can be more specific. Try strap 100 and see if that helps.

Disabling some features like CPU & Memory SVID support can also help. Here's a set of X99-A BIOS screens that might help - these are for strap 100 with adaptive mode vcore (don't use adaptive with strap 125 - won't work).

UEFI1702.pdf 1361k .pdf file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzN8*
> 
> Hi I'm new to this site but I built this PC and have been having a freezing issue ever since I built it. I REALLY NEED HELP BECAUSE IT"S IRRITATING ME SO MUCH!
> 
> X99 Deluxe
> i7 5930k
> MSI R9 290x Lightning
> 4x4GB Kingston HyperX
> 750W Rosewill Hive PSU
> H105 Corsair Water Cooler
> 120GB Sandisk SSD
> H440 NZXT Case
> 
> I get random freezes, sometimes gaming, sometimes web browsing, sometimes in BIOS, sometimes in Windows boot.
> I used to be able to recreate freezes by hitting my desk and slightly shaking my tower, but after reseating cables I cannot do this anymore. but I still get the random freezes. This leads me to think it was a shortage/cable issue but I don't know exactly what.
> 
> Things I've tried.
> 
> Clear CMOS
> Loosening motherboard/heatsink screws
> Reseating RAM
> Replugging all cables
> Updating BIOS
> Updating Chipsets
> Different GPU
> Different house
> 
> Another issue I have that may or may not be relating is I've noticed in GTAV my headset loses power for a second every few minutes and I get FPS drops.
> Maybe I'm using wrong motherboard screw? Idk I'm up for any advice because I've read so many threads.


Could be a bad or loose cable or connector... but if that;'s not it:
post to bios with a Fat32 stick in any USB port. On each bios page, hit F12 (scroll where needed). Then boot to windows... all the screenines are on the USB stick. Select all, right click > send to> compressed zip. Post that folder in this thread. A freeze (eg, no bsod or reboot can be lots of things. What OS? What overclock? Does this happen at stock?


----------



## zzN8

So here is a link to the folder. http://www.filedropper.com/biosinfo

Windows 10 OS
Yes, this does happen at stock, XMP disabled and stuff.

I'm using sleeved extension cables. I took those out today to see if I still get freezes.


----------



## djgar

Cache instability tends to freeze me.


----------



## cookiesowns

Not sure if anyone here has an idea, but I have 8 sticks of Corsair 2666 C15 64GB kit. ( 8x8GB )

These are double sided Hynix. Almost all my sticks can do 3200 C15 at <1.35V except for 1.

This one stick is very finicky. It will not boot at over 1.38V. I can get it to pseudo boot at 1.33V initial then 1.375V eventual but it's not enough to stabilize it for 3200.

If I boot at 1.33V and run it at 1.33V, it will go into single side mode, and be stable, resulting in 4GB.

3000 C15 is fine however at 1.33V... I'm not sure whats going on. The other sticks seem to take 1.4V fine.

I tried it in A1 and B1 slots already. I thought most Hynix MFR can take 1.45V no problem on Air?

Update: After finding the 4 best sticks and lots of tweaking, 3000 C15 and 3200 C16 was no go. Tried almost everything I can think of, short of getting a new kit lol..

It seems that these double sided Hynix simply doesn't like volts greater than 1.38V around there. Past 1.36V on certain sticks things get iffy.

2800 C13-14-14-35-1T 4x8GB @ 1.355V seems doable at the moment.


----------



## HatallaS

Quick question guys, I am stock x8 on my single GPU, I can't seem to be able to set it to x16. It is on auto, and gives me the option for gen 1&2


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Quick question guys, I am stock x8 on my single GPU, I can't seem to be able to set it to x16. It is on auto, and gives me the option for gen 1&2


Hi, make sure to set GEN3 under Advanced/System Agent Configuration/NB PCI-E Configuration. What PCIE slot are you using?

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/E9504_X99-DELUXE_UG_WEB.pdf

3.6.4


----------



## HatallaS

Thanks for the reply I will check it out.

I am on the top or first one.

I am rebooting now, stupid updates. I will post what it says after the install.


----------



## HatallaS

I don't have gen3 only 1 & 2


----------



## HatallaS




----------



## HatallaS

I changed it to gen 3 and it is showing x8..
So what i need to do is find out how to change the link back to x16. i don't seem to find any options for that.


----------



## Karnivore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzN8*
> 
> So here is a link to the folder. http://www.filedropper.com/biosinfo
> 
> Windows 10 OS
> Yes, this does happen at stock, XMP disabled and stuff.
> 
> I'm using sleeved extension cables. I took those out today to see if I still get freezes.


I noticed my Windows 10 kept freezing on the circle whenever I updated the BIOS (or made some setting to disgruntle it).

Try resetting the CMOS, update your BIOS with a flash then, then do a clean UEFI install of Windows (Use this guide to help create your UEFI stick)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzN8*
> 
> So here is a link to the folder. http://www.filedropper.com/biosinfo
> 
> Windows 10 OS
> Yes, this does happen at stock, XMP disabled and stuff.
> 
> I'm using sleeved extension cables. I took those out today to see if I still get freezes.


can upload directly to OCN using the little "paperclip" in the editor. it's taking forever to download from that site,,,

took awhile, but got it. Sorry bro, I didn't expect screen shots with everything set to Auto... but since there is no OC and your rig is freezing:

1) disconnect all peripherals except the mouse and keybopard... freezing?
2) run windows memtest - okay?
3) if yes, get a copy of HCI memtest and run it as described in the included instructions. Could be bad ram.

if it's not any of this... replace the cables with ones that came with the gear - no custom 3rd party cables.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Quick question guys, I am stock x8 on my single GPU, I can't seem to be able to set it to x16. It is on auto, and gives me the option for gen 1&2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*


That's the wrong bios page and not the setting for the x16Gen3 PCIE slots


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I don't have gen3 only 1 & 2 ***!


Any other PCIE devices present? Reseat the card and clear the UEFI, update to the latest BIOS revision.

https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's the wrong bios page and not the setting for the x16Gen3 PCIE slots


If the card is in PCIE_1, the link speed should be reported correctly


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's the wrong bios page and not the setting for the x16Gen3 PCIE slots


i have found the gen3.

GPUid shows it at Gen3 and x16 but linked at x8 speed.... i cant find any pages that will change the link speed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> i have found the gen3.
> 
> GPUid shows it at Gen3 and x16 but linked at x8 speed.... i cant find any pages that will change the link speed.


yeah - that's probably not a config issue. set all other slots to Auto for gen... you have a 28 lane CPU, any other cards in as Scone has asked about?

wait - what? GPUz shows it as x16g3. so what the problem? where are you seeing this link at 8x?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Hello everybody, i would like to know if it is possible to use the WI-FI antenna of the X99 Deluxe to broadcast my wired connection to my phone.
> 
> I mean, my study (where the pc is located) is too far from the router so i have no wifi signal and thus it would be handy if i could use the Deluxe to create a hostspot (the deluxe is connected to the internet via cable)
> 
> Thanks in advance


You can use the WiFi Go feature in AI Suite to turn your WiFi connection into an AP (if you're hardwired in) and I think TurboLan has a built-in feature to do that as well. Or, you can download an open source free app called Virtual Router that will do this for you.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - that's probably not a config issue. set all other slots to Auto for gen... you have a 28 lane CPU, any other cards in as Scone has asked about?
> 
> wait - what? GPUz shows it as x16g3. so what the problem? where are you seeing this link at 8x?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - that's probably not a config issue. set all other slots to Auto for gen... you have a 28 lane CPU, any other cards in as Scone has asked about?
> 
> wait - what? GPUz shows it as x16g3. so what the problem? where are you seeing this link at 8x?


What does it show when you go into GPU Post? I believe it's under Tools, but I know it's definitely right above where you save and/or load OC profiles. It should show you a graphical representation of your GPU and tell you what speed it's running at, but like Jpmboy & Scone mentioned, if you're running 28 lanes and have other cards/devices taking up lanes, then you might have to get rid of something else to free up some lanes.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, sorry to hear that. So you've had problems with 2 x99-Deluxe? You're sure your graphics subsystem is working? What does the q-code display in the situation I bolded in your post??
> 
> Anyway... I was asking the question of TCO since he has an R5E.


Well, after sitting here with a PC stuck with my CPU LED light on, and not wanting to have my system down for as long as it takes Asus to RMA a MB (if that's actually the problem), my R5E arrived today. After unhooking my waterloop, I'm going to try my CPU on this board and see if I have the same problem. If not, then I know it's a MB problem and not my CPU, and then I can send my X99 Deluxe off to RMA and install this R5E. If I can convince Asus to credit me for the board by showing them I bought another Asus MB, great, if not, I'll have an X99 Deluxe coming in that I could either use to start piecing together a 2nd system or I could sell it.

If I still get the CPU LED problem on the R5E, then I know it's a CPU problem, and I can return this R5E. I'm really not looking forward to taking apart my waterloops to test everything using this new board. Even with the QD3 quick disconnects, it's going to be a pain. I could barely get my X99 Deluxe to fit in my case with a 480mm radiator up top. I wish EK had the watercooling covers for these Gigabyte 980 Ti G1s so I could just do all this once.

The reasoning behind ordering a 2nd MB before sending mine to RMA is so I could know for sure if I have a problem with my CPU or my MB before sending anything off. This is where having a 2nd system would really come in handy. I could have figured this out a week ago.

Do you think it's safe for me to take the waterblock off my CPU, stick it on this R5E outside my case with a GPU without hooking up my waterloop just to test and see if this MB us my problem or not? Or course, I wouldn't be running it for long, just long enough to see if anything shows on my display. I'm kinda scared since my CPU won't have any cooler on it at all. Do you think it's ok if I put my CPU on this new board, and just test it to see if my CPU LED comes on with the new R5E with no cooler on my CPU?


----------



## Silent Scone

Should be childs play. I have QD3s too and taking the cpu block out and draining the 3 cards takes about 5-10 minutes tops







(and I don't have an EK bridge, mine are adjustable fittings)


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Should be childs play. I have QD3s too and taking the cpu block out and draining the 3 cards takes about 5-10 minutes tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and I don't have an EK bridge, mine are adjustable fittings)


Here's the thing though, I'm wondering if I can test this new board (find out if the CPU LED goes away with this new MB), before adding my CPU waterblock and everything to the new board. Right now, I still don't know if I have a dead CPU or if it's my MB, but would it be safe for me to power everything on, see if I get anything on my display, no CPU LED, etc without getting out the thermal paste and hooking everything up first? If I power on this new board and the CPU LED lights up still, then I know it's not a MB problem but a CPU problem. My CPU shouldn't reach any extreme temps being powered on for 10 seconds. I don't think I can move the CPU, waterblock still attached, to the new board. But I also don't want the CPU LED to come on because the MB doesn't recognize any cooler on it.


----------



## marn3us

Hi, thank you very much for your help but i could not manage it to work unfortunately...

If i try to use the AP Connection in the asus program it says "Warning! Enable AP mode function fail, please check your network connection then restart AP mode" and if i try to use Virtual Router i get an error message as well









Do you have any ideas on what is the cause of these problems? thanks in advance


----------



## pferreirag60

Thank you very much

I will try your suggestions.

Pedro Ferreira.


----------



## zzN8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karnivore*
> 
> I noticed my Windows 10 kept freezing on the circle whenever I updated the BIOS (or made some setting to disgruntle it).
> 
> Try resetting the CMOS, update your BIOS with a flash then, then do a clean UEFI install of Windows (Use this guide to help create your UEFI stick)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can upload directly to OCN using the little "paperclip" in the editor. it's taking forever to download from that site,,,
> 
> took awhile, but got it. Sorry bro, I didn't expect screen shots with everything set to Auto... but since there is no OC and your rig is freezing:
> 
> 1) disconnect all peripherals except the mouse and keybopard... freezing?
> 2) run windows memtest - okay?
> 3) if yes, get a copy of HCI memtest and run it as described in the included instructions. Could be bad ram.
> 
> if it's not any of this... replace the cables with ones that came with the gear - no custom 3rd party cables.


I have an update on my situation. My 290x takes in 2 8-pins and a 6-pin. I realized today on my PSU I plug one of the the 8-pin into a 6-pin. Do you guys think this is what caused my freezes and moving my desk causing freezing too?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzN8*
> 
> I have an update on my situation. My 290x takes in 2 8-pins and a 6-pin. I realized today on my PSU I plug one of the the 8-pin into a 6-pin. Do you guys think this is what caused my freezes and moving my desk causing freezing too?


Physically plugging in only 6 pin into an 8 pin will likely do that yes. If you look up PEG specs this should be pretty obvious as to why


----------



## Nihaan

Hello

x99 Deluxe user here.

I am having issues with Creative ZXR sound card. Sometimes after boot i cant see it installed. I have to turn pc off a few times and try again in order to make it work. Sometimes it works in 1 try sometimes it takes more.

I got gpu on first slot, soundcard on the last one.

Is there a fix for this issue ? One day i will destroy my motherboard because of this.. It is so annoying.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Hello
> 
> x99 Deluxe user here.
> 
> I am having issues with Creative ZXR sound card. Sometimes after boot i cant see it installed. I have to turn pc off a few times and try again in order to make it work. Sometimes it works in 1 try sometimes it takes more.
> 
> I got gpu on first slot, soundcard on the last one.
> 
> Is there a fix for this issue ? One day i will destroy my motherboard because of this.. It is so annoying.


Have you tried updating to the latest UEFI and re-seating the card? This issue is not uncommon with Creative products and driver suites. I would contact Creative and see if they have a solution for you before blaming the motherboard. Also be sure you are running the latest chipset drivers and ones for your ZXR.


----------



## Nihaan

It is obviously not a seating problem









I'm using 1702

My soundcard works fine on the other rig, i tried it a few times and never had an issue.

I have seen some other threads about this issue on x99 motherboards so i won't blame Creative in this case after seeing that.

It is just random... Sometimes it works for days without having an issue and sometimes i end up restarting, shutting pc, starting it again for minutes until it works.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> It is obviously not a seating problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 1702
> 
> My soundcard works fine on the other rig, i tried it a few times and never had an issue.
> 
> I have seen some other threads about this issue on x99 motherboards so i won't blame Creative in this case after seeing that.
> 
> It is just random... Sometimes it works for days without having an issue and sometimes i end up restarting, shutting pc, starting it again for minutes until it works.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1337761/official-creative-sound-blaster-z-zx-zxr-series-club/250_50

It's not just X99







. Sorry but it's sensible to ask these things first, especially seeing as you're convinced it's a platform issue when there are plenty of reports with these cards dating back 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Nihaan

I don't see anything similar on that page.

http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-X99-Micro-Sound-Card-Problems-m2214745.aspx

I used this card on my x79 rig for a long time without an issue. I faced this issue for the first time as soon as i switched to x99 and it still works fine when i try it on my other rig.. Right now it works again but it took me 20 minutes with all the restarts and shut downs to make it work.

I hope @[email protected] can suggest something.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> I don't see anything similar on that page.
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-X99-Micro-Sound-Card-Problems-m2214745.aspx
> 
> I used this card on my x79 rig for a long time without an issue. I faced this issue for the first time as soon as i switched to x99 and it still works fine when i try it on my other rig.. Right now it works again but it took me 20 minutes with all the restarts and shut downs to make it work.
> 
> I hope @[email protected] can suggest something.


He won't. Because you're not NA based. Have you attempted to contact Creative as suggested? Also helps if you state what operating system...


----------



## Nihaan

What a lame reason, i hope you are not serious.

It doesn't matter where i am from if Asus ignores this issue just because i am not from NA then very well i won't buy anything from them. I pay same amount even more for their products in Europe compared to NA customers so what gives them right to ignore my problem ?

When i write something under Evga threads they don't come to me with this kind of excuse, they provide help. Asus should do the same.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> What a lame reason, i hope you are not serious.
> 
> It doesn't matter where i am from if Asus ignores this issue just because i am not from NA then very well i won't buy anything from them. I pay same amount even more for their products in Europe compared to NA customers so what gives them right to ignore my problem ?
> 
> When i write something under Evga threads they don't come to me with this kind of excuse, they provide help. Asus should do the same.


Hello

From ASUS.com contact online support for your region as well as Creative.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> What a lame reason, i hope you are not serious.
> 
> It doesn't matter where i am from if Asus ignores this issue just because i am not from NA then very well i won't buy anything from them. I pay same amount even more for their products in Europe compared to NA customers so what gives them right to ignore my problem ?
> 
> When i write something under Evga threads they don't come to me with this kind of excuse, they provide help. Asus should do the same.


EVGA doesn't have reps that can solve issues for you with regards to third party products. You can contact ASUS for your region or Creative as suggested three times already, the fact you haven't is slightly confusing. Hope you solve the issue.


----------



## Nihaan

It doesnt cause this issue on my x79 rig so why would i need to contact Creative when its obviously about the motherboard i use on x99 rig.

Lets see what will Asus do about it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> It doesnt cause this issue on my x79 rig so why would i need to contact Creative when its obviously about the motherboard i use on x99 rig.
> 
> Lets see what will Asus do about it.


It is not up to ASUS to offer native Intel chipset support on Creative products, purely because it works on an older chipset. You're essentially saying why should you contact a company based on the fact it is their product not working. I think that says all that needs to be said.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Hello
> 
> X99 Deluxe user here.
> 
> I am having issues with Creative ZXR sound card. Sometimes after boot i cant see it installed. I have to turn pc off a few times and try again in order to make it work. Sometimes it works in 1 try sometimes it takes more.
> 
> I got gpu on first slot, soundcard on the last one.
> 
> Is there a fix for this issue ? One day i will destroy my motherboard because of this.. It is so annoying.


Trust me, live with it or buy something else.

2011-3 may or may not be dead but X99 is.
The only boards you will see from now on with X99 (if any) will be micro atx or itx as users buy something that works and shift their X99 build into an HTPC or become Mum's new 'email PC'.


----------



## wirk

This question is to [email protected]: The newest BIOS 1301 for the X99-WS mobo improves "PLX bridges compatibility". Can you provide closer explanation what the 'compatibility' means?


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It is not up to ASUS to offer native Intel chipset support on Creative products, purely because it works on an older chipset. You're essentially saying why should you contact a company based on the fact it is their product not working. I think that says all that needs to be said.


Do you get paid to defend asus here ? I hope you get enough money because you work hard


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Do you get paid to defend asus here ? I hope you get enough money because you work hard


Contact ASUS Support Switzerland. This thread is for North American users - the only region I can and do cover (that's why the thread is titled North American users, as well as the info in my sig). Good luck!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Do you get paid to defend asus here ? I hope you get enough money because you work hard


I was in fact trying to help you, seeing as you seemed to think you were based in North America. I hope Creative pay you to defend lacking support for legacy products.


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Contact ASUS Support Switzerland. This thread is for North American users - the only region I can and do cover (that's why the thread is titled North American users, as well as the info in my sig). Good luck!


Thanks i will, right after i buy a new motherboard. I was thinking of getting a rampage anyways this will give me an excuse at least.

If you don't mind i want to ask a few questions. I am sure you can at least answer questions if we are not from NA.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20150129053448580&board_id=21&model=Xonar+Essence+STX&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52093-OnBoard-Sound-and-Sound-Card-not-working

I have found this on your forums aswell, i can link more if it is needed. Same issue as mine.

Are you familiar with this issue ? Do you know what causes it if you have seen similar cases ? Faulty motherboards ? Bios ? x99 ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Thanks i will, right after i buy a new motherboard. I was thinking of getting a rampage anyways this will give me an excuse at least.
> 
> If you don't mind i want to ask a few questions. I am sure you can at least answer questions if we are not from NA.
> 
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20150129053448580&board_id=21&model=Xonar+Essence+STX&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52093-OnBoard-Sound-and-Sound-Card-not-working
> 
> I have found this on your forums aswell, i can link more if it is needed. Same issue as mine.
> 
> Are you familiar with this issue ? Do you know what causes it if you have seen similar cases ? Faulty motherboards ? Bios ? x99 ?


You will need to contact ASUS Support for your region for any and all technical queries.


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I was in fact trying to help you, seeing as you seemed to think you were based in North America. I hope Creative pay you to defend lacking support for legacy products.


Legacy product ? Creative released ZXR 1,5 years ago, nice one there. With this knowledge you can't help anyone.

As i said before i got more than 1 rig here. x99 x79 and z97. A part from x99 it works fine on all of them. I haven't seen a single flaw or a simple issue. It is just x99 that is not able to detect soundcard from time to time. So yeah after testing it on different rigs ofc i am not gonna put blame on Creative. Check out other threads, it doesn't matter what brand your soundcard is. Even asus xonar users had the same issue.

I think this should be enough for you.


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You will need to contact ASUS Support for your region for any and all technical queries.


Thanks for the answer you guys are maybe fat but you are really good at support. As soon as you posted that message my motherboard fixed itself. WOW amazing.

Have a nice day.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Thanks for the answer you guys are maybe fat but you are really good at support. As soon as you posted that message my motherboard fixed itself. WOW amazing.
> 
> Have a nice day.


You too. Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Legacy product ? Creative released ZXR 1,5 years ago, nice one there. With this knowledge you can't help anyone.
> 
> As i said before i got more than 1 rig here. x99 x79 and z97. A part from x99 it works fine on all of them. I haven't seen a single flaw or a simple issue. It is just x99 that is not able to detect soundcard from time to time. So yeah after testing it on different rigs ofc i am not gonna put blame on Creative. Check out other threads, it doesn't matter what brand your soundcard is. Even asus xonar users had the same issue.
> 
> I think this should be enough for you.


This is the last time I will reply to you as it's not anyone's job to educate you (especially considering you've already decided it's the motherboard at fault and decided to rubbish it before even getting a reply).

Just by simply googling for 20 seconds there are users with various platforms with the same issue, on Asrock boards also. Contact Creative for support on their product...

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1154282

http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=700072

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-1995704/sound-blaster-zxr-detected-windows.html


----------



## Nihaan




----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzN8*
> 
> I have an update on my situation. My 290x takes in 2 8-pins and a 6-pin. I realized today on my PSU I plug one of the the 8-pin into a 6-pin. Do you guys think this is what caused my freezes and moving my desk causing freezing too?


How can you fit an 8 pin connector into a 6 pin outlet?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> What a lame reason, i hope you are not serious.
> 
> It doesn't matter where i am from if Asus ignores this issue just because i am not from NA then very well i won't buy anything from them. I pay same amount even more for their products in Europe compared to NA customers so what gives them right to ignore my problem ?
> 
> When i write something under Evga threads they don't come to me with this kind of excuse, they provide help. Asus should do the same.


Then why don't you go to an Asus forum for help instead of complaining at everyone here who are trying to be helpful. This forum, in case you haven't noticed, is not run by Asus. The members of this thread are Asus owners, like you, who are trying to help you with your problem but don't really have to if they don't want. So before getting your panties in a wad, go to an Asus forum where they'll be able to specifically tell you if they've had other Creative owners who have reported the same issue or not. If for some strange reason you're correct and the MB is the cause of your problems, you know what they can do? RMA the board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> It doesnt cause this issue on my x79 rig so why would i need to contact Creative when its obviously about the motherboard i use on x99 rig.
> 
> Lets see what will Asus do about it.


First, did you realize this is not Asus? This forum, this thread specifically, has members who are owners of an Asus MB with an Intel X99 chipset, just like you. No one here is obligated to answer your questions, they are just trying to be helpful. So at the very least you should be thankful someone is still trying to answer your question, even after your panties are in a wad.

Secondly, why don't you read what's in the address bar of your browser. It says, "Asus-X99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only." What part of "North American Users Only" don't you understand?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This is the last time I will reply to you as it's not anyone's job to educate you (especially considering you've already decided it's the motherboard at fault and decided to rubbish it before even getting a reply).
> 
> Just by simply googling for 20 seconds there are users with various platforms with the same issue, on Asrock boards also. Contact Creative for support on their product...
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1154282
> 
> http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=700072
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-1995704/sound-blaster-zxr-detected-windows.html


Scone, I must hand it to you, you have more patience than anyone I've ever seen. I just can't believe this guy is still here after getting the same advice 5 times, but it's just not the answer he wants. I wouldn't bother trying to help him any more because it's obvious he's just trying to ***** and complain to everyone/anyone who acknowledges him, but you have to expect this from people in Switzerland. They all think they're better than everyone and they think they always have the answer. Besides, who uses a Soundblaster anymore. I don't think I've even seen a Soundblaster since 1995.


----------



## Silent Scone

I have no patience at all lol.


----------



## BloodOath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Hello
> 
> x99 Deluxe user here.
> 
> I am having issues with Creative ZXR sound card. Sometimes after boot i cant see it installed. I have to turn pc off a few times and try again in order to make it work. Sometimes it works in 1 try sometimes it takes more.
> 
> I got gpu on first slot, soundcard on the last one.
> 
> Is there a fix for this issue ? One day i will destroy my motherboard because of this.. It is so annoying.


I do not know of a fix to this issue. However, I found putting the machine to sleep and waking it up brings the card back. I've had this issue with the X99-E WS and the 5 year old board it replaced. This has been widely reported and i do not think ASUS boards are the only ones affected.


----------



## zzN8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> How can you fit an 8 pin connector into a 6 pin outlet?


No I meant a 6 pin was plugging into the PSU and the other end going into the graphics card was a 6+2 pin.

Anyway that wasn't the issue. I think I figured out the freezing is being caused when I plug my headset(Razer Kraken) into the PC, regardless of USB port. I've had it unplugged and had a game open for 12 hours and have gotten no freezes. That could explain why my headset would turn off every few minutes while gaming, and occasionally it would go berserk and a loud screeching sound would emit until I re plugged it in. Also about 3-5 times when I booted I got an error saying something along the lines "Too much USB power management, shutting off in 15 seconds". Is this a driver issue, mobo/USB power management issue or is my headset donezo?


----------



## djgar

Hmmm, maybe static electricity being generated by the plugging-in?


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> It is obviously not a seating problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 1702
> 
> My soundcard works fine on the other rig, i tried it a few times and never had an issue.
> 
> I have seen some other threads about this issue on x99 motherboards so i won't blame Creative in this case after seeing that.
> 
> It is just random... Sometimes it works for days without having an issue and sometimes i end up restarting, shutting pc, starting it again for minutes until it works.


I use a SoundBlaster ZX and X99 Deluxe UEFI 1801.

Located in the 5th PCIe slot (marked as PCIEX16_4). There are no issues with the operation of the card. It has worked flawlessly since the release of the X99 Deluxe last year.

It is important to note that I don't use the Creative drivers. I use the UAA drivers provided by Windows.

Somewhat amusingly your situation is similar, but not identical, to the randomly disappearing ASMedia 1042A bug the X99 Deluxe has.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> I use a SoundBlaster ZX and X99 Deluxe UEFI 1801.
> 
> Located in the 5th PCIe slot (marked as PCIEX16_4). There are no issues with the operation of the card. It has worked flawlessly since the release of the X99 Deluxe last year.
> 
> It is important to note that I don't use the Creative drivers. I use the UAA drivers provided by Windows.
> 
> Somewhat amusingly your situation is similar, but not identical, to the randomly disappearing ASMedia 1042A bug the X99 Deluxe has.


Creative driver support has been best described as lack luster. Given the response to this particular case, maybe that's because of issues not getting logged.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> It doesnt cause this issue on my x79 rig so why would i need to contact Creative when its obviously about the motherboard i use on x99 rig.
> 
> Lets see what will Asus do about it.


I used to have that card and the same issues as you
I had it in the same slot (5) ,then I moved it to the slot 4 and it solved that issue
my problem was a irq issue
but,no thanks to CL support though.I grew tired of that company
and bought a STX II 7.1


----------



## HagbardCeline

I've seen conflicting reports on Facebook, but has anyone on here heard of any problems with the Asus X99-A 3.1 board and G.Skill Ripjaws 2400 (PC4 19200). I will be installing 64gb worth. One poster on a FB group said that his board only recognized it as 2100. Another guy said he couldn't even get the board to recognize the full 64gb.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HagbardCeline*
> 
> I've seen conflicting reports on Facebook, but has anyone on here heard of any problems with the Asus X99-A 3.1 board and G.Skill Ripjaws 2400 (PC4 19200). I will be installing 64gb worth. One poster on a FB group said that his board only recognized it as 2100. Another guy said he couldn't even get the board to recognize the full 64gb.


You need the latest BIOS 1801 to recognize 64GB.


----------



## MaXimus666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HagbardCeline*
> 
> I've seen conflicting reports on Facebook, but has anyone on here heard of any problems with the Asus X99-A 3.1 board and G.Skill Ripjaws 2400 (PC4 19200). I will be installing 64gb worth. One poster on a FB group said that his board only recognized it as 2100. Another guy said he couldn't even get the board to recognize the full 64gb.


That's how my 64GB 2400MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM is initially detected, 2133 is the standard for X-99 chipset. You simply need to have t he latest BIOS and set it to XMP 2400 MHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You need the latest BIOS 1801 to recognize 64GB.


1801 is ancient! 1901 one is out with stability improvements:

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99A/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> That's how my 64GB 2400MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM is initially detected, 2133 is the standard for X-99 chipset. You simply need to have t he latest BIOS and set it to XMP 2400 MHz.
> 
> 1801 is ancient! 1901 one is out with stability improvements:
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99A/HelpDesk_Download/


It figures, the one day I don't check it comes out!









I've been busy configuring and ordering my new Case Labs M8A case to migrate from the Lian Li D8000. I finally got it together and it shipped today from Performance PCs.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've been busy configuring and ordering my new Case Labs M8A case to migrate from the Lian Li D8000. I finally got it together and it shipped today from Performance PCs.


Hello

Nice. Once going with Case Labs there's no going back to anything else.


----------



## litster

Hey guys. I have been running BISO 1103 on my ASUS x99 Deluxe since I built my machine in January, running at 4.3GHz and 1.18v. I want to upgrade to a new BIOS to install Windows 10, add NVMe support and USB 3.1 card. Is BIOS 1801 a good choice? Looks like ASUS hasn't updated the x99 Deluxe BIOS for a while. Maybe 1801 is a good stable BIOS now?

I want to run the same overclock settings as I have now with the new BIOS. Any suggestion on what preparation needed before upgrading the BIOS? I want to do all this in Windows 8.1 and make sure everything is working before I move to Windows 10.

Thanks.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice. Once going with Case Labs there's no going back to anything else.


I originally ordered it from Case Labs, with a 7 week waiting time. Last night I realized I could get almost the configuration I needed from Performance PCs, with a different MB side door and top cover. I canceled the Case Labs order, ordered the Performance PCs config, and a replacement door plus accessory stuff from Case Labs. The top cover I realized I could make good use of the higher one in the Perf PCs configuration. And best of all it already shipped this afternoon!

I am now on BIOS 1901, and the big news here is - you can now boot from a floppy option!









Actually I need to check this out, but normally Windows takes 5.5 twirls of the cartwheel boot logo to get to login. It only took two just now! All settings are currently as I had before, plus that's basically SSD delay you'd think. Wonder if there's a new Intel firmware in there too. I need to check that out.


----------



## djgar

OK, I think that was a fluke and used fast boot which I had disabled, because now it's back to the usual 5.5 twirls.

I'm going to wait until after my case migration, with dual radiators, before exploring UEFI 1901 stability. It all depends on when the Case Labs accessories get delivered, probably mid next week.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice. Once going with Case Labs there's no going back to anything else.


Normally because you can't afford anything else after that







. I'm waiting a little longer before making the jump, perhaps even SKL-E


----------



## bigcid10

Raja,
I will probably need your help with this one
yesterday asus can out with a new bios update (1901) with some stability fixes.
So I figured I would flash it , as I have done this a million time over
well,I think it just hosed my board this time,it .
I flashed it the normal way through the bios updater with my flash drive and it said all was well
I rebooted and it beeped as it was fine ,but no video and the usb took a long time to come on
but still no video.It got stuck on q-code 62 (pch runtime services),so I figure it was a bad bios flash
and did a bios flashback to 1.8,with no avail
I stripped all connectors off it except video and one sick of ram,still no luck ,code 62
So now I switched video cards ,no luck ,
left it overnight with no power as well
only thin connected is video,keyboard,1 stick,cooling fans
everything functioned prior to the flash
Thank you


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Normally because you can't afford anything else after that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hello

I know that firsthand.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> It figures, the one day I don't check it comes out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been busy configuring and ordering my new Case Labs M8A case to migrate from the Lian Li D8000. I finally got it together and it shipped today from Performance PCs.


Will you post some pics of that case when it comes in and let us know how you like it? I was considering buying a CaseLabs case years ago, still am, but I got overwhelmed with all the modular options. I already had all my hardware so I was anxious to get something chosen, but I ended up buying a Little Devil PC-V8.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Normally because you can't afford anything else after that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm waiting a little longer before making the jump, perhaps even SKL-E


You and your excuses!


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Normally because you can't afford anything else after that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm waiting a little longer before making the jump, perhaps even SKL-E


It's dual purpose. You can also use the case as a piece of furniture.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> Raja,
> I will probably need your help with this one
> yesterday asus can out with a new bios update (1901) with some stability fixes.
> So I figured I would flash it , as I have done this a million time over
> well,I think it just hosed my board this time,it .
> I flashed it the normal way through the bios updater with my flash drive and it said all was well
> I rebooted and it beeped as it was fine ,but no video and the usb took a long time to come on
> but still no video.It got stuck on q-code 62 (pch runtime services),so I figure it was a bad bios flash
> and did a bios flashback to 1.8,with no avail
> I stripped all connectors off it except video and one sick of ram,still no luck ,code 62
> So now I switched video cards ,no luck ,
> left it overnight with no power as well
> only thin connected is video,keyboard,1 stick,cooling fans
> everything functioned prior to the flash
> Thank you


You can try updating to 1901 again using USB BIOS flashback - leave the board sitting at 62 for a while and see if it moves on. If not, you will need to setup an RMA of the board - you can use cross shipping on the Delue if within the first year of warranty.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I know that firsthand.


I thought it would have cost more than that, unless the prices have come down from a couple years ago when I bought a Little Devil case. I really want a CaseLabs case. I'm getting tired of my Little Devil, even though I repainted the inside, which tricked me into feeling like I had something new. It's a similar feeling as having sex with your girlfriend, or wife, after getting their hair redone. The first night it feels like something new, but the next day you realize it's still the same old thing.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can try updating to 1901 again using USB BIOS flashback - leave the board sitting at 62 for a while and see if it moves on. If not, you will need to setup an RMA of the board - you can use cross shipping on the Delue if within the first year of warranty.


I tried that as well ,If I let it sit with the 62 code ,it will turn off after about 45 sec
It is 11 mth(10-7-14)
is there anything you can do to expedite this a little faster
Thank you


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I thought it would have cost more than that, unless the prices have come down from a couple years ago when I bought a Little Devil case. I really want a CaseLabs case. I'm getting tired of my Little Devil, even though I repainted the inside, which tricked me into feeling like I had something new. It's a similar feeling as having sex with your girlfriend, or wife, after getting their hair redone. The first night it feels like something new, but the next day you realize it's still the same old thing.


Hello

Prices may be higher now. I bought that back at the beginning of the year as well as the discount for some of the add-ons.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I know that firsthand.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey, you had a coupon - that's cheating!









So here we are, broke but happy!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I know that firsthand.


Honestly, I had to look through that screenshot to make sure that wasn't just 800 dollars in accessories lol.

You forgot the dream house with surprise visit Ken limited edition









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You and your excuses!


Also I'm too lazy for flat pack PC enclosures...I can go to IKEA for that.









I'm only saying all this as I've just had a rebate and I'm desperately trying not to blow it on bits I don't need.


----------



## wholeeo

Is the only difference between the X99 Deluxe & Deluxe USB 3.1 is that one comes with a USB 3.1 card? Reason I ask is because I see Bios 1901 available for the non 3.1 version and was wondering if I could use it on my 3.1 board.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Will you post some pics of that case when it comes in and let us know how you like it? I was considering buying a CaseLabs case years ago, still am, but I got overwhelmed with all the modular options. I already had all my hardware so I was anxious to get something chosen, but I ended up buying a Little Devil PC-V8.


This one is a double width but not as deep or high as Praz's SM8A, which is more popular for water coolers. I need the width because I put a (surprise!) Ikea table top on it and my 2 monitors, and I wheel it around a bit . I'm not your typical OC'r / gamer and basically functional, unlike many of the unbelievably beautiful artistic builds I've seen on the forum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Honestly, I had to look through that screenshot to make sure that wasn't just 800 dollars in accessories lol.
> 
> You forgot the dream house with surprise visit Ken limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm too lazy for flat pack PC enclosures...I can go to IKEA for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only saying all this as I've just had a rebate and I'm desperately trying not to blow it on bits I don't need.


Ah, Ikea! Half my house is Ikea ...

Here's my current target configuration, critiques and feedback welcome:


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Is the only difference between the X99 Deluxe & Deluxe USB 3.1 is that one comes with a USB 3.1 card? Reason I ask is because I see Bios 1901 available for the non 3.1 version and was wondering if I could use it on my 3.1 board.


There's a 1901 BIOS for the USB 3.1 version too. And use the BIOS for the specific model.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> There's a 1901 BIOS for the USB 3.1 version too. And use the BIOS for the specific model.


Where? Latest I see under the 3.1 version is 1801.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Where? Latest I see under the 3.1 version is 1801.


OOPS! My bad - thought it was the X99-A! Senility is a horrible thing ...


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> X99-A USB 3.1 Download


Thanks but that's for the *X99-A* USB 3.1. I'm asking about the *X99 Deluxe* USB 3.1.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> I tried that as well ,If I let it sit with the 62 code ,it will turn off after about 45 sec
> It is 11 mth(10-7-14)
> is there anything you can do to expedite this a little faster
> Thank you


Hello

Raja does not work in the RMA division of the company so is limited as for as RMA involvement. The most expedite way of resolving this would be create a a support ticket at ASUS.com U.S and request cross shipping.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm only saying all this as I've just had a rebate and I'm desperately trying not to blow it on bits I don't need.


Good luck with that. I just had to replace my MB and ended up with a whole new watercooling system.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Good luck with that. I just had to replace my MB and ended up with a whole new watercooling system.


I'd replace my loop as well if it looked like the Ninja Turtles had been defecating in it







.

I meant to mention to you last time don't forget temps can have a part to play in this also, I noticed you are running a lot of hardware on a single 480mm. Did you have an inline sensor?

My water looks absolutely fine as do my QDC's after 2 years, but my water temperature barely breaks DELTA-T, most I've ever seen is 31c on a hot summers day.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Raja does not work in the RMA division of the company so is limited as for as RMA involvement. The most expedite way of resolving this would be create a a support ticket at ASUS.com U.S and request cross shipping.


Can He put me in to touch with any particular person is what I asking as dealing with asus is scary


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> Can He put me in to touch with any particular person is what I asking as dealing with asus is scary


lol how is dealing with ASUS scary? Is it because they're a multinational conglomerate? They don't have a private army. Their support center is normally always more than helpful. Least in most regions


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> Can He put me in to touch with any particular person is what I asking as dealing with asus is scary


Hello

Not that I'm aware of for any initial RMA request.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I know that firsthand.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2583590/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


that is just so over the top. big as an end table.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that is just so over the top. big as an end table.


I would say more money than sense but seeing as it's Praz he must be absolutely 'flush' for that to be true







. Says he who is spec'ing one up now.


----------



## Praz

Hello

After I ordered it my wife paid for it as a present. An understanding wife is helpful with expensive hobbies.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> After I ordered it my wife paid for it as a present. An understanding wife is helpful with expensive hobbies.


Understanding or tolerating?







.

Just as well, Case Labs delivery is mighty hard to hide!


----------



## bigcid10

well I just put up 420.00 us dollars and I'll have it in about a week
give or take 6 months,man that was scary(and painful)

guess that crashproof bios isn't so crashproof after all,lol


----------



## HagbardCeline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> That's how my 64GB 2400MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM is initially detected, 2133 is the standard for X-99 chipset. You simply need to have t he latest BIOS and set it to XMP 2400 MHz.


Should I just start with a couple sticks for first boot, then go ahead and update the BIOS? Or should I have all 8 slots filled?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd replace my loop as well if it looked like the Ninja Turtles had been defecating in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I meant to mention to you last time don't forget temps can have a part to play in this also, I noticed you are running a lot of hardware on a single 480mm. Did you have an inline sensor?
> 
> My water looks absolutely fine as do my QDC's after 2 years, but my water temperature barely breaks DELTA-T, most I've ever seen is 31c on a hot summers day.


Ha! I think that would clog up my 90 degree fittings. It wouldn't make it around that turn and it would build up like cholesterol in John Candy's arteries.

I have a 480 rad and a 360 rad. I do have an inline temperature guage and flow meter. I don't really check the temp guage of the water in my loop as I do for each individual component, but if I had to guess, I don't think I used enough coolant per litre of water. It's bad using Google Translate to take a picture of the instructions, run OCR, translate everything to English, but doesn't convert anything from the metric system. After reading up on different coolants the last few days, I don't think I used enough coolant to water. It might have translated thinks the best it could, but it might have said per gallon of water when it should have been per litre of water.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> After I ordered it my wife paid for it as a present. An understanding wife is helpful with expensive hobbies.


Yea, that's why I'm divorced.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would say more money than sense but seeing as it's Praz he must be absolutely 'flush' for that to be true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Says he who is spec'ing one up now.


you know you gotta have one! Lol - I change my sheet so often a case like that... hey, do they make one with a butcher-block top?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> After I ordered it my wife paid for it as a present. An understanding wife is helpful with expensive hobbies.


You get presents from your wife? Daaum..







.. *as he checks behind to make sure she's not watching me type this*.


----------



## elbeasto

Trying to make the fan speed change with Turbo app but when ever the program launches nothing changes, I have the power saving performance on Auto as per required.


----------



## Praz

Hello

The last piece of the puzzle. 2933 memory divider on the 100 strap. All memory dividers from 2133 to 3200 can be made fully stable on the R5E with a bit of tuning.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The last piece of the puzzle. 2933 memory divider on the 100 strap. All memory dividers from 2133 to 3200 can be made fully stable on the R5E with a bit of tuning.
> ...


And by a bit of tuning do you mean stepping the VCCSA in .001v steps between offset 0 and .300?


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodOath*
> 
> I do not know of a fix to this issue. However, I found putting the machine to sleep and waking it up brings the card back. I've had this issue with the X99-E WS and the 5 year old board it replaced. This has been widely reported and i do not think ASUS boards are the only ones affected.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> I use a SoundBlaster ZX and X99 Deluxe UEFI 1801.
> 
> Located in the 5th PCIe slot (marked as PCIEX16_4). There are no issues with the operation of the card. It has worked flawlessly since the release of the X99 Deluxe last year.
> 
> It is important to note that I don't use the Creative drivers. I use the UAA drivers provided by Windows.
> 
> Somewhat amusingly your situation is similar, but not identical, to the randomly disappearing ASMedia 1042A bug the X99 Deluxe has.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> I used to have that card and the same issues as you
> I had it in the same slot (5) ,then I moved it to the slot 4 and it solved that issue
> my problem was a irq issue
> but,no thanks to CL support though.I grew tired of that company
> and bought a STX II 7.1


Its nice to see more people on this issue instead of defending company blindly. Thanks for suggestions and sharing your opinions guys. I ordered a new motherboard already but before i send this one back, i will try all your suggestions. I also noticed something yesterday, it seems like this issue only occurs after cold booting bug, if i don't face that then nothing goes wrong with soundcard. Well even if i feel lazy to do all the oc settings again i will update bios aswell to see if it helps


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The last piece of the puzzle. 2933 memory divider on the 100 strap. All memory dividers from 2133 to 3200 can be made fully stable on the R5E with a bit of tuning.


Thankfully one of the least appealing ones lol


----------



## killeragosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Is the only difference between the X99 Deluxe & Deluxe USB 3.1 is that one comes with a USB 3.1 card? Reason I ask is because I see Bios 1901 available for the non 3.1 version and was wondering if I could use it on my 3.1 board.


Same thing for the Asus X99-S (the "twin" of the Deluxe)....









I just bought this motherboard and this is the only one (with the Deluxe 3.1) that haven't received the new 1901 BIOS update! I'm surprised, this motherboard has only few months...

No other BIOS update for the X99-S?

I'm really disappointed if this motherboard will not receive more support in the future (too worried?







)...I hope this is a simple delay (for the Deluxe 3.1 i think that is more probable a little error/oversight).

We have some explanation? Thanks.

(Meanwhile, i've contact the Asus suppor for a "official explanation")

P.S. Sorry for bad english, my english level is very (very very very very....) loooow....anyway, I hope this is quite comprehensible, eheh...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The last piece of the puzzle. 2933 memory divider on the 100 strap. All memory dividers from 2133 to 3200 can be made fully stable on the R5E with a bit of tuning.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *


Just to remind me how little I understand *RAM*.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just to remind me how little I understand *RAM*.


Very few people do, including myself. Imagine if Intel and board vendors didn't cater at all for these high frequencies? Not only would it involve a great deal of trial and error but a much better understanding of the backstair memory parameters and OC socket settings.

You could take the amount of users you've seen 'rubbish' the platform for the learning curve and times that tenfold.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeragosta*
> 
> Same thing for the Asus X99-S (the "twin" of the Deluxe)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this motherboard and this is the only one (with the Deluxe 3.1) that haven't received the new 1901 BIOS update! I'm surprised, this motherboard has only few months...
> 
> No other BIOS update for the X99-S?
> 
> I'm really disappointed if this motherboard will not receive more support in the future (too worried?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...I hope this is a simple delay (for the Deluxe 3.1 i think that is more probable a little error/oversight).
> 
> We have some explanation? Thanks.
> 
> (Meanwhile, i've contact the Asus suppor for a "official explanation")
> 
> P.S. Sorry for bad english, my english level is very (very very very very....) loooow....anyway, I hope this is quite comprehensible, eheh...


Have to love how Praz and Raja just skipped past the question.


----------



## BarneyRubble

It's ASUS, enough said.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarneyRubble*
> 
> It's ASUS, enough said.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Have to love how Praz and Raja just skipped past the question.


That's because it's a grossly misinformed and has no real context type of question, not a support one. To suggest one board will not continue to receive support over another within the same range of products - it doesn't really make a lot of sense to even insinuate that purely because the site hasn't updated. Of course this is just my opinion.... I am currently running 1702 still using the board to the best of it's abilities. Unless they can specify why they want this new UEFI so badly.

Also he is based in Italy, this thread is for NA consumers.


----------



## wholeeo

I was referring to my question/post. Winterfell USA here.


----------



## Kimir

If there is no UEFI update on a certain board, it mean that said board does not require an update, perhaps?








See with the RVE, 1502 work just fine, 1601 and 1701 have some fine tuning done for memory but that's not mandatory. This board is the top of the line, aiming for anthousiat and overclocker (nop, not gamer that slap hardware in the case and play, sorry), so it's normal to see more frequent update than the X99-S, for example imo.


----------



## wholeeo

Except my board seems to be the same exact board as the original X99 Deluxe and there's no update yet for it. (USB 3.1 card version) I was asking if both are the same exact thing hardware wise except for one including the USB 3.1 card. If so I could probably flash the 1901 available for the original Deluxe.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Except my board seems to be the same exact board as the original X99 Deluxe and there's no update yet for it. (USB 3.1 card version) I was asking if both are the same exact thing hardware wise except for one including the USB 3.1 card. If so I could probably flash the 1901 available for the original Deluxe.


I have an original Deluxe, and I'm in no hurry to flash to 1901. Are you having any particular issues with stability?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I have an original Deluxe, and I'm in no hurry to flash to 1901. Are you having any particular issues with stability?


I'm still tweaking my system day to day. Would be nice to test out a new bios, with some luck it may help improve my current max stable mem clocks, etc.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> And by a bit of tuning do you mean stepping the VCCSA in .001v steps between offset 0 and .300?


Hello

No for 0.001V SA steps. I feel if 0.010V SA granularity is the difference between stable and instability other tuning is fundamentally wrong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just to remind me how little I understand *RAM*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Very few people do, including myself. Imagine if Intel and board vendors didn't cater at all for these high frequencies? Not only would it involve a great deal of trial and error but a much better understanding of the backstair memory parameters and OC socket settings.
> 
> You could take the amount of users you've seen 'rubbish' the platform for the learning curve and times that tenfold.


Hello

All that is needed is the commitment to invest a lot of time to the more obscure settings that has been provided. Some settings I never mess with for 24/7 stability are the various boot time training and memory voltage settings. The key settings are the ones listed in the IO Control section along with the sense amps and a couple of other miscellaneous settings. Excluding the IO Control settings these additional settings are pretty much spot on and if adjustment is needed is a good indication the the system is being pushed beyond the capability of the either the IMC or the memory itself. If using these additional settings one should not assume long term stability. The IO Control settings are a mixed blessing. The correct memory related IO settings are system dependent. The proper values also are influenced by the type of memory, speed, voltage and timings as well as memory divider, strap used and SA voltage. A couple of the settings also require the proper offset from each other. Working through these settings can literally take days. The proper use and execution of these settings are really too in depth for any type of forum discussion and are best suited to be learned by trail and experimentation.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Is the only difference between the X99 Deluxe & Deluxe USB 3.1 is that one comes with a USB 3.1 card? Reason I ask is because I see Bios 1901 available for the non 3.1 version and was wondering if I could use it on my 3.1 board.


I hashed the 1801 release for the X99-Deluxe and X99-Deluxe/U3.1:

X99-Deluxe: 4da7bfb8fd6b4a56d30cd7ce0713ba44341a1a9b972d804e8966d4158af8b665

X99-Deluxe/U3.1: 4da7bfb8fd6b4a56d30cd7ce0713ba44341a1a9b972d804e8966d4158af8b665

Doesn't appear to be any differences in the firmware of the two models. The 1901 available off the X99-Deluxe page should be safe.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No for 0.001V SA steps. I feel if 0.010V SA granularity is the difference between stable and instability other tuning is fundamentally wrong.
> 
> Hello
> 
> All that is needed is the commitment to invest a lot of time to the more obscure settings that has been provided. Some settings I never mess with for 24/7 stability are the various boot time training and memory voltage settings. The key settings are the ones listed in the IO Control section along with the sense amps and a couple of other miscellaneous settings. Excluding the IO Control settings these additional settings are pretty much spot on and if adjustment is needed is a good indication the the system is being pushed beyond the capability of the either the IMC or the memory itself. If using these additional settings one should not assume long term stability. The IO Control settings are a mixed blessing. The correct memory related IO settings are system dependent. The proper values also are influenced by the type of memory, speed, voltage and timings as well as memory divider, strap used and SA voltage. A couple of the settings also require the proper offset from each other. Working through these settings can literally take days. *The proper use and execution of these settings are really too in depth for any type of forum discussion* and are best suited to be learned by trail and experimentation.


that's for sure!


----------



## killeragosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If there is no UEFI update on a certain board, it mean that said board does not require an update, perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See with the RVE, 1502 work just fine, 1601 and 1701 have some fine tuning done for memory but that's not mandatory. This board is the top of the line, aiming for anthousiat and overclocker (nop, not gamer that slap hardware in the case and play, sorry), so it's normal to see more frequent update than the X99-S, for example imo.


Ok but.....the X99-S and the Deluxe are the same thing. Same components, same layout, same problem.....the only difference is that the X99-S doesn't have the WIFI module. For the exemple in the box I find the quick manual of the Deluxe...and on the last page of the manual (titled X99-S) you can find written: "Model Name: Asus Deluxe - X99-S".

Having said that, I expect that if all the X99 (included the identical Deluxe, no 3.1) receive an BIOS update, this update should be present also for the X99-S...
I'm worried that this motherboard not receive more support in the future and I just bought it for 280 €...I hope that you can understand what I mean







This is the first BIOS update that isn't present for the X99-S, even for this reason i'm worried.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's because it's a grossly misinformed and has no real context type of question, not a support one. To suggest one board will not continue to receive support over another within the same range of products - it doesn't really make a lot of sense to even insinuate that purely because the site hasn't updated. Of course this is just my opinion.... I am currently running 1702 still using the board to the best of it's abilities. Unless they can specify why they want this new UEFI so badly.
> 
> Also he is based in Italy, this thread is for NA consumers.


Read my post above, maybe I have been misunderstood...sorry but my English isn't good and I find a lot of difficulty to express correctly my opinion/question. I didn't request the support of Praz or Raja, I would have liked to get a opinion of the OCN users of this thread, nothing other.

But you have right, i'm not a NA consumer and I shan't trouble you any further. Sorry.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeragosta*
> 
> Ok but.....the X99-S and the Deluxe are the same thing. Same components, same layout, same problem.....the only difference is that the X99-S doesn't have the WIFI module. For the exemple in the box I find the quick manual of the Deluxe...and on the last page of the manual (titled X99-S) you can find written: "Model Name: Asus Deluxe - X99-S".


X99-S 1801:
57d21aae2bae3f76236f0ae01ee902198f84a33515d41906a6c4dfc98854580d

The firmware for the X99-S carries a different hash than the X99 Deluxe. They most likely start from the same common base, but the final outcome for X99-S is different. I'm sure they'll release an appropriate version for the X99-S soon.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The last piece of the puzzle. 2933 memory divider on the 100 strap. All memory dividers from 2133 to 3200 can be made fully stable on the R5E with a bit of tuning.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's with 4x4GB sticks?

The RVE with my 64GB split in half set does fine without much tuning at 2800 @ 2933 dividers ( SA, Timing, training volts ) 8x8GB is another story lol.

I wish there was at least a basic starting point as to what the IO control options effect. I'm not sure where to read up on DDR4 white papers, or IO control stuff... If only I had a hint


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I wish there was at least a basic starting point as to what the IO control options effect. I'm not sure where to read up on DDR4 white papers, or IO control stuff... If only I had a hint


Hello

For IO settings you won't find much. Reference for sense amps and most of the other obscure settings can be found in the Intel and JEDEC docs.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just to remind me how little I understand *RAM*.


Exactly. I sold my 2800 memory and bought 2400 memory, but it was also CL12 memory, which was lower timings than most DDR4 memory, but all I was thinking about was not having to do anything in the BIOS relating to CPU strap or memory, except for the easy XMP profile.

Now that I have a new MB, I wonder if it would make any noticeable difference to get faster memory, but to be honest, I have no idea how much money speed effects my overall system. I could go from 1500 memory to 3600 memory, but I don't think I would be able to tell the difference.

What does memory do again?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For IO settings you won't find much. Reference for sense amps and most of the other obscure settings can be found in the Intel and JEDEC docs.


Awesome thanks man!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No for 0.001V SA steps. I feel if 0.010V SA granularity is the difference between stable and instability other tuning is fundamentally wrong.
> 
> Hello
> 
> All that is needed is the commitment to invest a lot of time to the more obscure settings that has been provided. Some settings I never mess with for 24/7 stability are the various boot time training and memory voltage settings. The key settings are the ones listed in the IO Control section along with the sense amps and a couple of other miscellaneous settings. Excluding the IO Control settings these additional settings are pretty much spot on and if adjustment is needed is a good indication the the system is being pushed beyond the capability of the either the IMC or the memory itself. If using these additional settings one should not assume long term stability. The IO Control settings are a mixed blessing. The correct memory related IO settings are system dependent. The proper values also are influenced by the type of memory, speed, voltage and timings as well as memory divider, strap used and SA voltage. A couple of the settings also require the proper offset from each other. Working through these settings can literally take days. The proper use and execution of these settings are really too in depth for any type of forum discussion and are best suited to be learned by trail and experimentation.


To which I say (given the lack of benefit instead of simply just sticking with the perfectly good ratios)...pass lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> That's with 4x4GB sticks?
> 
> The RVE with my 64GB split in half set does fine without much tuning at 2800 @ 2933 dividers ( SA, Timing, training volts ) 8x8GB is another story lol.
> 
> I wish there was at least a basic starting point as to what the IO control options effect. I'm not sure where to read up on DDR4 white papers, or IO control stuff... If only I had a hint


 JESD79-4.pdf 3864k .pdf file


----------



## Kimir

Be back in a while, 214 pages to read *decrypt*.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Be back in a while, 214 pages to read *decrypt*.


I think it would be fairly amusing to try reading certain parts of it it to my 6 year old tonight before bed just to see his brow invert.

Or majority of users here for that matter (including me)


----------



## killeragosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> X99-S 1801:
> 57d21aae2bae3f76236f0ae01ee902198f84a33515d41906a6c4dfc98854580d
> 
> The firmware for the X99-S carries a different hash than the X99 Deluxe. They most likely start from the same common base, but the final outcome for X99-S is different. I'm sure they'll release an appropriate version for the X99-S soon.


Yes, because in the BIOS menu shows a different name (S instead of DELUXE), but for the other things (options, bug and problems) in theory is the same, but obviously even just for this difference i can't put this on my motherboard.

Anyway, I've really appreciate your post, thanks for the hash info!









I've recived a response from the Asus Italia::

"Gentile Cliente

Circa la Sua segnalazione, al momento non è disponibile un aggiornamento BIOS per la scheda madre X99-S .

La invitiamo a controllare periodicamente il sito Asus.

Cogliamo l'occasione per porgere cordiali Saluti"

Translated:

"Now, no BIOS update for the X99-S, checking the Asus site periodically. Bye bye"









Wow, this is a very helpful answer...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Be back in a while, 214 pages to read *decrypt*.












I just look at the pictures.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> I hashed the 1801 release for the X99-Deluxe and X99-Deluxe/U3.1:
> 
> X99-Deluxe: 4da7bfb8fd6b4a56d30cd7ce0713ba44341a1a9b972d804e8966d4158af8b665
> 
> X99-Deluxe/U3.1: 4da7bfb8fd6b4a56d30cd7ce0713ba44341a1a9b972d804e8966d4158af8b665
> 
> Doesn't appear to be any differences in the firmware of the two models. The 1901 available off the X99-Deluxe page should be safe.


Thank you sir.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For IO settings you won't find much. Reference for sense amps and most of the other obscure settings can be found in the Intel and JEDEC docs.


You don't even have a current setting displayed, so have no idea whatsoever. Hmmm, maybe I'll try .08 and see what happens ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> To which I say (given the lack of benefit instead of simply just sticking with the perfectly good ratios)...pass lol.



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just look at the pictures.


Pictures pretty - me like ...









Well, I just received my Case Labs, and Performance PCs sent the wrong one of the two they had. I ordered the ATX version with the 31mm top cover, they sent the XL-ATX version with standard cover. Sigh. But I believe I can use it, just have to change my radiator strategy. The XL-ATX has more bottom space if you use an ATX board, that will make up for lack of space at the top. So radiators come down.

Never a dull moment ... Back to planning but with an actual live case to check things out.


----------



## Silent Scone

Call IKEA and get them to drop and collect with the right parts.


----------



## djgar

Oh sure, laugh it off, Fuzzball


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Oh sure, laugh it off, Fuzzball


I'm just jelly







CL are awesome


----------



## djgar

It IS a thing of beauty. Fortunately it looks I can use this version. Actually re-configuring is starting to be fun. Needed accessories won't be in until next week, so this gives me something to do in the meantime.


----------



## Silent Scone

I dread dismantling 2500+mm of rad space and starting over. It's why I'm dead set on getting my money's worth out of the 900D before entering 'the next level'.

Just hope I don't get lost, hate going to IKEA.


----------



## djgar

Finding a parking spot is the killer.

I'm going from one XSPC AX-360 to two RX-360s, so I can do a lot of the legwork before actually dismounting the current setup. The radiator is being replaced but the D5 pump / reservoir and CPU water block are migrating. SInce this setup (my one experience with WC) is two years old I thought I'd replace the pump (running full speed full-time) and ordered a new Aquacool 655 PWM. I guess I'm being paranoid.


----------



## Silent Scone

D5 is a great pump, very low failure rate. Should be a nice setup. There comes a point obviously where there is little point adding more rad space - with 230w from the 5960 and three TITAN X I found that point when adding my external 1080mm. Once you can maintain close to DELTA-T at your main workloads there's only one way to go, and that's SS or chiller.


----------



## djgar

I've got a ways to go







. What about liquid nitrogen?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've got a ways to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What about liquid nitrogen?


lol no one is that dedicated







. That will stay firmly in benchmark land for a good few years yet.


----------



## marn3us

Hello everybody, i own an X99-Deluxe and i need to use the included antenna as a wi-fi hotspot since my office (where my pc is located) is only reached by ethernet cable (so i have to use LTE for my phone).

I know the deluxe has a function called AP-Mode that does exactly what i need but unfortunately if i try to use the AP Connection in the asus program it says "Warning! Enable AP mode function fail, please check your network connection then restart AP mode".

I would really be grateful if you could help me

Thanks in advance


----------



## skilly

Hey guys.. Maybe like 1 out of every 10 bootups from a powered off state, its gets stuck at boot on code 19 (pre-memory PCH initialization started). The screen is black and my keyboard/mouse are dark, no power to USB. Usually I hit the reset button on the MB and it boots up fine after that, no worries. All 16gbs of ram are preset.

This morning it happened again. Code 19 and black screen, fans are spinning but it just seems to get stuck. This time I hit the power button and it reset itself, turned off and back on. But when I was in Windows I noticed I only had 4gbs of ram present out of my 16. My DIMM voltage was 1.37v.. I shutdown in Windows and booted back up, again same thing, 4gbs of ram! I decided to lower the DIMM voltage to 1.365v, rebooted and now the 16gbs is present. I've passed 1000% on the HCI memtest and 2 hours of RB in the past with my setup last time I tuned the OC.

I've always had some issue with the ram when I first got the board and the voltage increase fixed it. Sometimes it would show 12gbs, and if I bumped up the voltage a little it would be fine, 1.365v always seemed like the sweet spot. After the BIOS 1701 I needed 1.37v otherwise it would only see 12gb, I didnt really think much of it since 1.37v fixed the problem. Now its working at 1.365v again and 1.37v is only giving me 4gbs... Very confused.

I have the G-skill 3200mhz 15-15-15-35 16gb Ram kit.. Its set on CR1 , mode 2.

4.4ghz 1.27 vcore with +.010 adaptive.

4.2 cache Offset is +.355

Again, its totally random, I dont know what sets it off.

Thoughts or advice?

Thank you!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Hey guys.. Maybe like 1 out of every 10 bootups from a powered off state, its gets stuck at boot on code 19 (pre-memory PCH initialization started). The screen is black and my keyboard/mouse are dark, no power to USB. Usually I hit the reset button on the MB and it boots up fine after that, no worries. All 16gbs of ram are preset.
> 
> This morning it happened again. Code 19 and black screen, fans are spinning but it just seems to get stuck. This time I hit the power button and it reset itself, turned off and back on. But when I was in Windows I noticed I only had 4gbs of ram present out of my 16. My DIMM voltage was 1.37v.. I shutdown in Windows and booted back up, again same thing, 4gbs of ram! I decided to lower the DIMM voltage to 1.365v, rebooted and now the 16gbs is present. I've passed 1000% on the HCI memtest and 2 hours of RB in the past with my setup last time I tuned the OC.
> 
> I've always had some issue with the ram when I first got the board and the voltage increase fixed it. Sometimes it would show 12gbs, and if I bumped up the voltage a little it would be fine, 1.365v always seemed like the sweet spot. After the BIOS 1701 I needed 1.37v otherwise it would only see 12gb, I didnt really think much of it since 1.37v fixed the problem. Now its working at 1.365v again and 1.37v is only giving me 4gbs... Very confused.
> 
> I have the G-skill 3200mhz 15-15-15-35 16gb Ram kit.. Its set on CR1 , mode 2.
> 
> 4.4ghz 1.27 vcore with +.010 adaptive.
> 
> 4.2 cache Offset is +.355
> 
> Again, its totally random, I dont know what sets it off.
> 
> Thoughts or advice?
> 
> Thank you!


Hello

The no boot is most likely memory training failure. This is indicated as well by not all the ram being shown while in the operating system. Passing HCI is not all inclusive as when the training is successful the instability issue will not be present. Memory voltage and/or SA voltage may need tuning. Try 2N and Mode 1 as well.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The no boot is most likely memory training failure. This is indicated as well by not all the ram being shown while in the operating system. Passing HCI is not all inclusive as when the training is successful the instability issue will not be present. Memory voltage and/or SA voltage may need tuning. Try 2N and Mode 1 as well.


Gotcha.. So as long as it boots and passes training it will be fine? What's weird it now boots with 1.365v instead of 1.37v. If I think back when I first got the board it would be fine with 1.36v.. Its always been a little weird but that could be cause I change so many things all of the time. Do you think the 4.2GHZ cache could have anything to do with it?

The annoying part is that its totally random.. Who knows, tomorrow I might need 1.37v again. Does that sound like something is going bad or is it most likely my OC settings?









Alos, my #1 chassis fan headers died on me a long time ago.. The leds on my fan would light but no fans spin. I never did an RMA because everything else was stable as a rock. Do you think that could be a problem coming back to haunt me?

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Gotcha.. So as long as it boots and passes training it will be fine? What's weird it now boots with 1.365v instead of 1.37v. If I think back when I first got the board it would be fine with 1.36v.. Its always been a little weird but that could be cause I change so many things all of the time. Do you think the 4.2GHZ cache could have anything to do with it?
> 
> The annoying part is that its totally random.. Who knows, tomorrow I might need 1.37v again. Does that sound like something is going bad or is it most likely my OC settings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alos, my #1 chassis fan headers died on me a long time ago.. The leds on my fan would light but no fans spin. I never did an RMA because everything else was stable as a rock. Do you think that could be a problem coming back to haunt me?
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


Hello

Day-to-day variance is due to signal drift and is an indication that signal margins are too tight or a component is being pushed to close to its limit. Cache speed can have an effect on memory clocking also.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Day-to-day variance is due to signal drift and is an indication that signal margins are too tight or a component is being pushed to close to its limit. Cache speed can have an effect on memory clocking also.


OK.. So maybe I'll just drop to 4.0ghz cache and 2t and see how it plays out for the next few days. Thanks again!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> OK.. So maybe I'll just drop to 4.0ghz cache and 2t and see how it plays out for the next few days. Thanks again!


You're welcome.


----------



## wholeeo

I went ahead and flashed the original Deluxe's 1901 bios on my USB 3.1 version and it works perfectly.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I went ahead and flashed the original Deluxe's 1901 bios on my USB 3.1 version and it works perfectly.


And what have you gained from this daring experience? Lol


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> And what have you gained from this daring experience? Lol


Wasn't daring at all being that between the two boards past bios's hashes matched. What I gained was a bit of disgust for Asus. More than that will be figured out this weekend when I actually have time to play around with this thing.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> And what have you gained from this daring experience? Lol


That one tickled me


----------



## Kimir

Deluxe and Deluxe 3.1 are the same board, same thing for Rampage V Extreme and the new rev with 3.1. It's just an updated bios and the daughter card with usb 3.1 port, duh.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Deluxe and Deluxe 3.1 are the same board, same thing for Rampage V Extreme and the new rev with 3.1. It's just an updated bios and the daughter card with usb 3.1 port, duh.


UEFI updates are staggered for good reason, the point is rushing and flashing for UEFI's listed for other products is pointless, especially when there's no added functionality that is desperately needed. Also you're implying full knowledge of how meticulous the two are. Regardless of how sure you are, a little knowledge is always dangerous.


----------



## sblantipodi

what's new in the 1901 bios?


----------



## gstadter

Is this the thread where newbies can post their X99 woes causing much sadness?
Anyhow, I'm trying to get together my Asus x99-A/USB3.1 with i7-5820k, SeaSonic SSR-650RM, & CORSAIR Vengeance (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 CMK32GX4M4A2133C13.

Basically, my system is looping... "00" comes on for about one or two seconds, fan barely starts, then the system goes off, then back on, cycling about every four or five seconds.
I've tried different stick of memory in just D1, re-seated the CPU, inspecting the pins, and reseated the 24 and 8 pin power connections.
My first attempt at doing the BIOS "Flashback" was unsuccessful, based on flashback light becoming solid after five seconds.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Also wondering if there is any way to closer determine if it is a motherboard or CPU issue?....
thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gstadter*
> 
> Is this the thread where newbies can post their X99 woes causing much sadness?
> Anyhow, I'm trying to get together my Asus x99-A/USB3.1 with i7-5820k, SeaSonic SSR-650RM, & CORSAIR Vengeance (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 CMK32GX4M4A2133C13.
> 
> Basically, my system is looping... "00" comes on for about one or two seconds, fan barely starts, then the system goes off, then back on, cycling about every four or five seconds.
> I've tried different stick of memory in just D1, re-seated the CPU, inspecting the pins, and reseated the 24 and 8 pin power connections.
> My first attempt at doing the BIOS "Flashback" was unsuccessful, based on flashback light becoming solid after five seconds.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> Also wondering if there is any way to closer determine if it is a motherboard or CPU issue?....
> thanks


If you've had both CPU and MB for less than 7 days return to etailer as DOA and wait for inspection.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Will you post some pics of that case when it comes in and let us know how you like it? I was considering buying a CaseLabs case years ago, still am, but I got overwhelmed with all the modular options. I already had all my hardware so I was anxious to get something chosen, but I ended up buying a Little Devil PC-V8.


I started a build log for my new Case Labs M8A:

Un-Frilly: No-Frills Plain-Jane M8A

After I migrate (Thurs or Friday) I'll start checking UEFI 1901 OC character ...


----------



## tsunko

Having some troubles trying to SLI two 980 (non-Ti) together.
Currently running an X99-Deluxe (specifically, https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXEU31/). UEFI ver. is 1801. I was able to SLI before (as in, nVid control panel picked it up and it worked just fine), but as soon as I switch from my RevoDrive 350 to a Radeon R7 (the 350 was read/write erroring), the second 980 stopped showing up all together. If I were to boot into UEFI/BIOS and then head over to GPU Post, slot 1 shows the first 980 just fine (running at x16 native), but slot 5 (slot 4 if you don't count the mini-PCIe slot) does NOT show my second 980; in fact, it doesn't show anything at all. The second 980 is, indeed, lit up, and has the proper PCIe power cables attached, but GPU Post and Windows (7, genuine) does not detect it at all.

I have tried:
- Swapping the first 980 and the second 980, same result, but hey, at least I know my second 980 isn't faulty.
- Putting the second 980 into the slot above it (works fine, but I can't SLI from there and it runs at x1 Native)

I do have:
- The SLI switch slid over to 2x SLI
- TPU and XMP are both turned off.
- I reset the UEFI settings several times.


----------



## Silent Scone

Does the card not show as present at all in the Advanced / System Agent Configuration section within the UEFI?

PCIE16_3 is the slot to use as per the manual in order to achieve 16x width.


----------



## xSneak

Hi, could someone help me with a simple question?
On the x99m-ws, is there a thermal sensor by the top pcie port that will be effected by the gpu going under load?
I want to have my intake fans automatically ramp up when i start gaming. I could do it on the sabertooth 990fx r2.0


----------



## newls1

anything to be gained going from 1702 bios to 1901 bios on my X99A? read back about 25 or so pages and didnt see much pertaining to my question so im asking it.. thanks


----------



## shidaniel

Hi!

Sorry if I'm repeating this doubt. I went until page 50 from this thread and I did not find the solution. My confg is:

- Asus X99-A USB3.1
- Corei i7 5820k
- 4 x 4GB Kingston DDR4 2666 HX426C13PB2K4/16
- Samsung SM951 256GB AHCI
- Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS 320MB

I'm with the latest Bios Version (1901) and even with 1801 my PC is booting twice only from cold boot (very known issue from old MB). It turns on, less than one second it turns off and turns on again and works flawless. I've tried everything that I have found on Google:

- Power On by PCIex
- Spread Spectrum Enabled
- Fast Boot enabled and disabled
- Internal PLL Overvoltage Disabled
- USB Support: Partial and Full initialization.

Is there another anything to try?

Thanks
Daniel

PS: I forgot to mention that I've tried a XMP Profile (125 strap with RAM running at 2666MHz) and a normal one (no overclock) too. The problem still persists!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shidaniel*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Sorry if I'm repeating this doubt. I went until page 50 from this thread and I did not find the solution. My confg is:


Does the issue still occur after resetting BIOS to default settings, and removing the power and CMOS battery for more than a minute? Might be unrelated, but try forcing the PCIe Gen to Gen1 for the 8800 GTS, just to rule that out of the equation.


----------



## shidaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Does the issue still occur after resetting BIOS to default settings, and removing the power and CMOS battery for more than a minute? Might be unrelated, but try forcing the PCIe Gen to Gen1 for the 8800 GTS, just to rule that out of the equation.


Thanks for the tip!

I'll try changing PCIe Gen tonight!

In relation to Bios, after upgrading to 1901, I realize that all settings made on 1801 version have been erased after upgrading. I did not remove the battery, but I think the reset itself has been done after Bios upgrading.

Today I received an official Asus response telling me that dual boot is normal in Intel platform (power check-up). I do not agree, since we know that electronic parts must not be turned off and on in short period of time (lifespan decreasing).

I'm curious if someone here had this problem. ;-)

Again, thanks for your help!


----------



## thebski

I'm trying to decide which X99 motherboard to buy, and I'm torn between the X99 Deluxe and the Rampage V Extreme.

I like the RVE features more (PS2 port, dual bios, etc.), but I have had 3 ROG builds in a row and am ready for a different theme other than black and red.

One main question I have is about PCI slots when using SLI. Is it possible to use PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX16_4 with a 5960X and SLI on the X99 Deluxe? The manual recommends using PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX16_3 for SLI, but this spacing will not work for me. It also will not allow me to use the M.2 port, the M.2 expansion card, and my Sound Blaster ZxR all at the same time. Using the PCI_1 and PCI_4 would allow using all of these things together and have the proper spacing (two PCI slots between GPUs).

Another question I have is about memory OC. I have read that the RVE shines with memory OC. I'm planning to use the 16 GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200 C15 kit. Is there any reason to believe this kit would work on the RVE but not on the X99 Deluxe with a given CPU?


----------



## shidaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Does the issue still occur after resetting BIOS to default settings, and removing the power and CMOS battery for more than a minute? Might be unrelated, but try forcing the PCIe Gen to Gen1 for the 8800 GTS, just to rule that out of the equation.


Tonight I've tried configuring PCIe as GEN1 and GEN2, but double boot still persists.

Any other idea?

Thanks


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shidaniel*
> 
> Tonight I've tried configuring PCIe as GEN1 and GEN2, but double boot still persists.
> 
> Any other idea?
> 
> Thanks


Dual boot is *not* normal in an Intel platform, and I honestly have zero clue what ASUS support means when they say that. The only time I suffered from dual booting, was when I was messing around with my RAM settings and my System Agent Voltage offset (VCCSA).


----------



## shidaniel

I agree with
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Dual boot is *not* normal in an Intel platform, and I honestly have zero clue what ASUS support means when they say that. The only time I suffered from dual booting, was when I was messing around with my RAM settings and my System Agent Voltage offset (VCCSA).


I agree with you! Double boot is not normal, but I've found a thread (I don't exactly remember from what forum it was) where Raja said that dual boot was normal in some platforms. However, he was talking about another Intel platform (maybe with Z97, I don't remember).

My RAM is using a XMP Profile with CL13-14-14 @1.35V - 2666MHz now. I've tried a normal profile too, but dual boot is still there. I'm just curious about your dual boot with messed RAM configs. After dual boot, was your system stable? Whatever I try I always have a dual boot (from cold boot), but after that my system is 100% stable.


----------



## DanBr

I get a double boot if power is completely removed from computer.(unplugged from wall all lights on MB go out)
I never get a double boot from normal shutdown and restart
Is that what you mean by cold boot ( unplug from wall)?

Another member here told me double boot after removing all power was normal (Post # 9342)


----------



## Desolutional

Yes, my system POSTed once the 2nd part of my double boot occurred. I could then access the BIOS due to the "Overclocking failed" message upon 2nd boot. This "double boot", am I correct in noting that when it happens, on the 1st part of the double boot, the Q-Code LED display goes to "00" and then immediately shuts off, and then turns back on? That issue usually means the mobo has failed to set specific voltages and settings from the BIOS - which was the case when I tried using a BCLK with adaptive voltage.

A double boot when booting from absolute cold boot, so e.g. you unplug the PSU from the wall for more than 15 minutes, before rebooting the system is perfectly normal when setting high voltages and heavy settings.


----------



## shidaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanBr*
> 
> I get a double boot if power is completely removed from computer.(unplugged from wall all lights on MB go out)
> I never get a double boot from normal shutdown and restart
> Is that what you mean by cold boot ( unplug from wall)?
> 
> Another member here told me double boot after removing all power was normal (Post # 9342)


Yes! Double boot only happens when power is completely removed from PC (cold boot).

Raja said it's normal but I don't agree. Electronic components must not be be turned off and on in a short period of time (lifespan is affected a lot!).

There are many foruns that complains about this issue. In old platforms (I.e using z97 chipset), newer Bios version has solved this problem and I expect the same for X99.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shidaniel*
> 
> Yes! Double boot only happens when power is completely removed from PC (cold boot).
> 
> Raja said it's normal but I don't agree. Electronic components must not be be turned off and on in a short period of time (lifespan is affected a lot!).
> 
> There are many foruns that complains about this issue. In old platforms (I.e using z97 chipset), newer Bios version has solved this problem and I expect the same for X99.


Hewllo

Don't manually turn off the power supply or remove its connection from the wall. There will be no other fix.


----------



## shidaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yes, my system POSTed once the 2nd part of my double boot occurred. I could then access the BIOS due to the "Overclocking failed" message upon 2nd boot. This "double boot", am I correct in noting that when it happens, on the 1st part of the double boot, the Q-Code LED display goes to "00" and then immediately shuts off, and then turns back on? That issue usually means the mobo has failed to set specific voltages and settings from the BIOS - which was the case when I tried using a BCLK with adaptive voltage.
> 
> A double boot when booting from absolute cold boot, so e.g. you unplug the PSU from the wall for more than 15 minutes, before rebooting the system is perfectly normal when setting high voltages and heavy settings.


In your case, It was a overclocking failure. In my case, there is no message (less than one second after turning the system on, it turns off and turns on again) and after dual boot my system runs 100% stable.

The point is that double boot occurs whatever settings you choose (XMP Profile or not). And it's not necessary waiting 15 minutes. When mainboards leds goes off (5-10 seconds after removing power from the PC) you just need to plug the power cord and turn it on again for a new double boot occurance.

I don't agree that is a normal behavior. Electronic parts must not be submited to this weird power cycle.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shidaniel*
> 
> In your case, It was a overclocked failure. In my case, there is no message (less than one second after turning the system on, it turns off and turns on again) and after dual boot my system runs 100% stable.
> 
> The point is that double boot occurs whatever settings you choose (XMP Profile or not). And it's not necessary waiting 15 minutes. When mainboards leds goes off (5-10 seconds after removing power from the PC) you just need to plug the power cord and turn it on again for a new double boot occurance.
> 
> I don't agree that is a normal behavior. Electronic parts must not be submited to this weird power cycle.


The overclocking failure message can be received due to any improper shut-down, not necessarily only overclocking


----------



## shidaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hewllo
> 
> Don't manually turn off the power supply or remove its connection from the wall. There will be no other fix.


People that don't maintain your system working 24x7 (or for any other long time usage) don't let your PC plugged in the wall. That's my opinion!


----------



## shidaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The overclocking failure message can be received due to any improper shut-down, not necessarily only overclocking


I agree! However, I don't have any messages and my system runs stable after double boot.

Asus should fix that!


----------



## shidaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The overclocking failure message can be received due to any improper shut-down, not necessarily only overclocking


I forgot to ask: Does your system boot twice?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shidaniel*
> 
> I forgot to ask: Does your system boot twice?


When dual booting?

Yes. But I don't care.


----------



## shidaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> When dual booting?
> 
> Yes. But I don't care.


Thanks for the info!

I would not care too if lifespan doesn't change!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shidaniel*
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I would not care too if lifespan doesn't change!


I don't think we are on the same page here.


----------



## bigcid10

ok,I am back
I rma'd the x99 deluxe to asus via advanced rma
reinstalled board but I still in the same boat .The system will post
it goes though the boot process without video and gives me a single beep ,which means OK I quess
but then stops at q-code b2 and then tuns off after about 30 sec
It first happened when I updated the bios to 1.91 on the other x99 deluxe
but on this one I haven't done anything yet
I dropped down to 1 stick of memory and all hdd removed and cards except for video
if I power it w/o a video card it will give me a video error
Thanks

update:
I changed video cards(gtx970) no difference
I changed power supplies(thermaltake 800w) -no difference
both out a working PC

if I take out either all memory or video ,the board beeps so I
know it's not dead
Thanks

update :
took board out of case ,put on box ,with just known good P/S and video card -no difference same q-code b2
could this be a bad board?
Thanks


----------



## Dreamliner

*Has anyone figured out how to manually configure the fan control minimum speeds in Thermal Radar / AI Suite?*

I have a bunch of identical 140mm fans in my PC and the Thermal Tuning Wizard keeps sending too high of a signal to some of the fans. I know they can spin slower so I want to manually tell AI Suite what the minimums are. The graph for each fan won't let me pull past its 'pre-determined' minimums which are incorrect.

I switched from PWM to DC on all my fans (they are 3-pin) and that helped, but some are still spinning at 675ish RPM (55% graph minimum) and the rest are at 450ish (35% graph minimum). I want to manually set them all to 35% and would prefer to still have the 'ramp-up' control. Obviously I could physically see if they stop spinning, but they won't.

Help?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> ok,I am back
> I rma'd the x99 deluxe to asus via advanced rma
> reinstalled board but I still in the same boat .The system will post
> it goes though the boot process without video and gives me a single beep ,which means OK I quess
> but then stops at q-code b2 and then tuns off after about 30 sec
> It first happened when I updated the bios to 1.91 on the other x99 deluxe
> but on this one I haven't done anything yet
> I dropped down to 1 stick of memory and all hdd removed and cards except for video
> if I power it w/o a video card it will give me a video error
> Thanks
> 
> update:
> I changed video cards(gtx970) no difference
> I changed power supplies(thermaltake 800w) -no difference
> both out a working PC
> 
> if I take out either all memory or video ,the board beeps so I
> know it's not dead
> Thanks
> 
> update :
> took board out of case ,put on box ,with just known good P/S and video card -no difference same q-code b2
> could this be a bad board?
> Thanks


So it was not the board to begin with. No, that is not a bad board also.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shidaniel*
> 
> I agree! However, I don't have any messages and my system runs stable after double boot.
> 
> Asus should fix that!


I believe this has to do with removing the 5V standby power (eg, what keeps the USB bus "on" rog lights etc). WHY do you persist with cycling the A/C power off (like a power failure?) whom ever told you that was better for electronics has a vacuum tube mentality. If you want to cut power consumption - like a green thing or something - better unplug every TV/monitor, toaster etc that has SS circuitry and/or touch panel controls..


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> WHY do you persist with cycling the A/C power off (like a power failure?) whom ever told you that was better for electronics has a vacuum tube mentality.


Hello

A lot of high end electronics don't even have power switches. The actual power switch on my Theta DAC is on the rear panel as the unit is not designed to have power removed when not in use.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I believe this has to do with removing the 5V standby power (eg, what keeps the USB bus "on" rog lights etc). WHY do you persist with cycling the A/C power off (like a power failure?) whom ever told you that was better for electronics has a vacuum tube mentality. If you want to cut power consumption - like a green thing or something - better unplug every TV/monitor, toaster etc that has SS circuitry and/or touch panel controls..


Simply saying why do you persist would have sufficed


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A lot of high end electronics don't even have power switches. The actual power switch on my Theta DAC is on the rear panel as the unit is not designed to have power removed when not in use.


Yep, my main preamp and phono stage don't have power switches, even on the back.


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So it was not the board to begin with. No, that is not a bad board also.


I didn't say it was a bad board,I said it was a bad bios flash
asus recommended me to rma the board but the board I got back did the same thing
I tried all the standard stuff to narrow it down,any ideas on your part would be welcome
thank you


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A lot of high end electronics don't even have power switches. The actual power switch on my Theta DAC is on the rear panel as the unit is not designed to have power removed when not in use.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yep, my main preamp and phono stage don't have power switches, even on the back.


My Sony N9000ES power amp has been turned on since 1999, 24x7. Still working like a champ. I do turn off my B&K preamp through the IR but it doesn't really power off, just goes on standby.

And I'm just back up in my Case Lab! I can't believe this thing booted after three days of assembly madness and little sleep. The term "Everything hurts" has never been more vivid. Talk about shoehorning a system in I still need to get the monitors on top.









Oops! Make that 1999 for the Sony.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A lot of high end electronics don't even have power switches. The actual power switch on my Theta DAC is on the rear panel as the unit is not designed to have power removed when not in use.










for sure. Bob Carver kit has a hidden toggle in in the back if you want to switch it off... same with a lot of stuff. Basically, I use a couple of Panamax suppressors as the power switches for half the stuff in this closet:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> I didn't say it was a bad board,I said it was a bad bios flash
> asus recommended me to rma the board but the board I got back did the same thing
> I tried all the standard stuff to narrow it down,any ideas on your part would be welcome
> thank you


First things to check is that the MB is mounted properly, that the CPU is seated correctly, ram is fully seated and in the proper slots according to your manual, that you fully clear cmos and boot clean with straight defaults and NOTHING but a simpole keyboard and mouse connected. If it does not, i would suspect bad ram as a start since you are getting a b2 code.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sure. Bob Carver kit has a hidden toggle in in the back if you want to switch it off... same with a lot of stuff. Basically, I use a couple of Panamax suppressors as the power switches for half the stuff in this closet:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow! How do you keep the stuff from sliding off the shelves? Must be some of those SuperSureGrip No-Vibration component feet









I got my monitors on top now and life is almost normal. One or two good night sleeps and I'll be a happy camper. :thumb:With a 2-3c higher ambient temp my low utilization core temps are about 6-7c lower.


----------



## bigcid10

First things to check is that the MB is mounted properly, that the CPU is seated correctly, ram is fully seated and in the proper slots according to your manual, that you fully clear cmos and boot clean with straight defaults and NOTHING but a simpole keyboard and mouse connected. If it does not, i would suspect bad ram as a start since you are getting a b2 code.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I took the board out of the case and put it on a box so to negate the mounting issue
> also had just my KB and mouse plugged in as well as 1 stick of memory (I tried all 4 )
> but the board was mounted fine anyway
> but Like I said earlier it was working as expected before I flashed it
> but what confuses me is why the new new(reman) board did it as well
> it will give me a single beep at first and the cpu,memory ,and video leds will come on and go off
> then it stops at b2 and shuts off after 30 sec or so
> the monitor comes on but no display
> thanks


----------



## marn3us

is anybody of you using the AP-Mode function (to create a wifi hotspot) with the X99-Deluxe?

because i can't get mine to work and i really need it


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> is anybody of you using the AP-Mode function (to create a wifi hotspot) with the X99-Deluxe?
> 
> because i can't get mine to work and i really need it


No, sorry. Have you tried contacting ASUS support directly?

I will try and see if I can reproduce this issue for you at some point today


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> My Sony N9000ES power amp has been turned on since 1999, 24x7. Still working like a champ. I do turn off my B&K preamp through the IR but it doesn't really power off, just goes on standby.
> 
> And I'm just back up in my Case Lab! I can't believe this thing booted after three days of assembly madness and little sleep. The term "Everything hurts" has never been more vivid. Talk about shoehorning a system in I still need to get the monitors on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! Make that 1999 for the Sony.


I'd be frightened to turn off something that's been running non-stop for over 15 years. It's 50/50 whether or not it will turn back on again.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> I'd be frightened to turn off something that's been running non-stop for over 15 years. It's 50/50 whether or not it will turn back on again.


Actually I had to turn it off a few months ago while moving my HT stuff to a new cabinet. It turned back on again nicely


----------



## Tephnos

Having major issues with AISuite3 on my X99-S. Just wanted to change the boot logo for fun, but it is being very difficult.

Tried installing the whole thing at once, but I got some error that made it refuse to start up 'access violation at 00000...' or something like that.

So I uninstalled it and just installed the part I wanted, EZUpdate. App works, I can get into it, and then when I try to select the BIOS I downloaded 'X99S-ASUS-1801.CAP' the following crapload of errors happen:

Can't open AsIO.sys !! (2) (twice)
"" is not a valid integer value (twice)
The model of the BIOS image doesn't match the BIOS ROM currently present.

Holy crap what a buggy annoying piece of ****. I just want to change the damn boot logo and nothing else. Googling isn't really helping either. Any ideas? It goes without saying this is a brand new, fresh install. Windows10 Pro.

I also note that the current BIOS version isn't even detected in the app at all, so that's really helpful.


----------



## DS4130

1st world problems right there! Was't even aware the logo could be changed..


----------



## Tephnos

Perhaps, but it would be nice if it worked since its the only way to actually do it.

I find the default ASUS logo quite meh.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> Perhaps, but it would be nice if it worked since its the only way to actually do it.
> 
> I find the default ASUS logo quite meh.


what logo.








disable it and get a splash screen report for 2 sec.


----------



## TK421

Memtest run 925% @1024mb (15 windows) to test 4x4gb kit is enough to verify stability?

2400, 1.33v. 13-15-15-31 1T (pass 925%)

Now testing for 2400, 1.35v, 12-12-12-24 1T
Memtest 7 window @2048mb and 1 window @1024mb
I will test at 1000% for this setup

How tight are these timings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Memtest run 925% @1024mb (15 windows) to test 4x4gb kit is enough to verify stability?
> 
> 2400, 1.33v. 13-15-15-31 1T (pass 925%)
> 
> Now testing for 2400, 1.35v, 12-12-12-24 1T
> Memtest 7 window @2048mb and 1 window @1024mb
> I will test at 1000% for this setup
> 
> How tight are these timings?


it's best to divide the ram equally between 16 instances depending on services and background programs leaving 2-3GB ram active is okay. I mostly used 768mbx16. for 16GB.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's best to divide the ram equally between 16 instances depending on services and background programs leaving 2-3GB ram active is okay. I mostly used 768mbx16. for 16GB.


16 instance for 8 core?

How about 6 core? 12 instance because of HT?


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> disable it and get a splash screen report for 2 sec.


Guessing that means AISuite is so crap that its not worth fixing by that reply?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's best to divide the ram equally between 16 instances depending on services and background programs leaving 2-3GB ram active is okay. I mostly used 768mbx16. for 16GB.


That's why I love Memtest Deluxe - just put the CD in, reboot and sleep while it tests


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 16 instance for 8 core?
> 
> How about 6 core? 12 instance because of HT?


yes. one instance per thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> That's why I love Memtest Deluxe - just put the CD in, reboot and sleep while it tests


loo = with 32GB even overnight is only about 600%


----------



## TK421

So I run 1024mb, slightly higher than recommended with DDR4 2400, 1.35 12-12-12-24 1T and it pass memtest (x12) @1500%

safe to say that this memory is stable at those speeds or I should keep testing?

I haven't tested the AIDA 64 cpu + fpu + memory though


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So I run 1024mb, slightly higher than recommended with DDR4 2400, 1.35 12-12-12-24 1T and it pass memtest (x12) @1500%
> 
> safe to say that this memory is stable at those speeds or I should keep testing?
> 
> I haven't tested the AIDA 64 cpu + fpu + memory though


You ran 1024mb per instance (12x) for 16GB? You want to ideally be showing usage in task manager at around 90% and leave them to tick over. It's up to you if you want to retest. Probably easier to also try Google stressapp for an hour


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You ran 1024mb per instance (12x) for 16GB? You want to ideally be showing usage in task manager at around 90% and leave them to tick over. It's up to you if you want to retest. Probably easier to also try Google stressapp for an hour


So how much mb should I use for each memtest?

I will try google stressapp today.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So how much mb should I use for each memtest?
> 
> I will try google stressapp today.


Depends how much memory the operating system allocates at start up with processes you have in the background


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> *So how much mb should I use for each memtest?
> *
> I will try google stressapp today.


read post # 9560


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. one instance per thread
> loo = with 32GB even overnight is only about 600%


That's why I love 16GB








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Depends how much memory the operating system allocates at start up with processes you have in the background


For my 16GB, stressap uses 93%.

I've set up a removable HDD on Icy Dock that has multi-boot Linux and Win 10. Linux starts up but gives me an option to boot from the Win 10 partition. That way I can disable my working RAID sets in the BIOS while doing stress testing and keep them from possibly getting mushed. That Win 10 image has networking disabled.

Part of my "safe stressing" campaign.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> *That's why I love 16GB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my 16GB, stressap uses 93%.
> 
> I've set up a removable HDD on Icy Dock that has multi-boot Linux and Win 10. Linux starts up but gives me an option to boot from the Win 10 partition. That way I can disable my working RAID sets in the BIOS while doing stress testing and keep them from possibly getting mushed. That Win 10 image has networking disabled.
> 
> Part of my "safe stressing" campaign.


ha! once you go 32GB there no going back,.









have this set arriving to try on skylake: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231928
too cheap to resist. Hoping for 3200c13


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ha! once you go 32GB there no going back,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have this set arriving to try on skylake: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231928
> too cheap to resist. Hoping for 3200c13


That's a real nice for the money! Where was that when I bought mine? Now what's that about "once you go 32GB you never go back"? There is a 4x8GB kit just waiting for you









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231930

So you won't be doing Broadwell on X99 and going with Skylake? Traitor ... or just impatient?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ha! once you go 32GB there no going back,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have this set arriving to try on skylake: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231928
> too cheap to resist. Hoping for 3200c13


I won't be going 32GB till I genuinely need that much system memory. Feels like too much of a compromise (even though it's really not so much)


----------



## tsunko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Does the card not show as present at all in the Advanced / System Agent Configuration section within the UEFI?
> 
> PCIE16_3 is the slot to use as per the manual in order to achieve 16x width.


Sorry for the really late post; I don't even have a PCIE16_3; only a PCIE16_1, PCIE16_2 and PCIE16_4
Other than thatx the secondary card is not detetcted on any slot

edit: I forgot to include in the previous post that I'm running a 5820k


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I won't be going 32GB till I genuinely need that much system memory. Feels like too much of a compromise (even though it's really not so much)


In my case it would be like using an excessively large suitcase...

Hey Scone, I've been watching a series from your neck of the woods - Lightning Point, great surf photography!







Story-wise I liked H2O better though


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> That's a real nice for the money! Where was that when I bought mine? Now what's that about "once you go 32GB you never go back"? There is a 4x8GB kit just waiting for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231930
> 
> So you won't be doing Broadwell on X99 and going with Skylake? Traitor ... or just impatient?


I'm, already running 32GB - again, for some reason, filling all slots runs faster than 4 by every measure. 3000c13 is def faster than 3333c16. (but not faster than 3200c14







)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I may pick up a broadwell if there's benefit...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I won't be going 32GB till I genuinely need that much system memory. Feels like too much of a compromise (even though it's really not so much)


Only two programs I run actually benefit from 32GB (and no page file)... both are consulting related. Other than that, 32GB is just jewelry (hey, I have a '66 Healey - total jewelry )


----------



## DanBr

I run 32 gigs ram for mainly to run all games on a dynamic ram drive. I also run my internet in a sandbox on the ram drive
this cuts down or writes to the SSD drives
I can run for example Crysis 3 which is about 15Gb on the ram drive and still have 17 gb left.
I load the games via batch files.
Works for me


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm, already running 32GB - again, for some reason, filling all slots runs faster than 4 by every measure. 3000c13 is def faster than 3333c16. (but not faster than 3200c14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may pick up a broadwell if there's benefit...
> Only two programs I run actually benefit from 32GB (and no page file)... both are consulting related. Other than that, 32GB is just jewelry (hey, I have a '66 Healey - total jewelry )


I was referring to the fact that you chose the 16GB kit rather than the 32GB







. But you say you run faster with a 32GB kit than with a 16GB kit of the same spec?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I was referring to the fact that you chose the 16GB kit rather than the 32GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But you say you run faster with a 32GB kit than with a 16GB kit of the same spec?


yeah - I posted about that when I got this 32G kit. Never did figure it out. Back to back comparo [email protected] vs 16GB @ 3333c16 and 3200c15. 3200c14 was "faster" according to AID64 memory bench. All 4 had tight secondaries etc. IDK - was _baffling_. Both are Hynix kits









Ah - the GS tridents are for a current 6600K/Max VIII Extreme bench build. THe yellow things are ADATA sticks @ 3200c15. C14 takes 1,45V.


----------



## djgar

Ooohh! Gold is pretty! Talk about beautiful memories! The rest ain't bad either!









But 1.45 - yikes!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Ooohh! Gold is pretty! Talk about beautiful memories! The rest ain't bad either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 1.45 - yikes!


been running 32GB like this 4 months:


----------



## Silent Scone

I will likely purchase a 32GB kit come SKL-E. Until then - the thought of installing yet another memory kit into my home box doesn't appeal to me lol. There was a time when the idea of even being able to install 32-64GB of memory into a system would have been enough to tempt me. I couldn't have been more happier when adding the additional 8mb RAM to my P75 meant I was able to play Quake 1 in glorious software rendering.

16GB is still plenty for most users, even enough for fairly heavy rendering / video / photo editing work. It's when you start dealing with HDR shots that you find yourself on the cusp


----------



## mythrantar

Hello,

I have an Assus X99-A (latest BIOS), i7 5820k (no overclocking) with 16 GB RAM (4x4GB Crucial DDR4 2133 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148860) and I got another 16GB of the same RAM to add to the system. However, I have run into an issue where I need to increase the DRAM voltage from the stock 1.2V in order to see all 8 sticks (apparently it has happened to other people as well). The best I have been able to do is 7 sticks (28GB) but I have to bring the DRAM speed down to 2000. I disabled the DRAM SVID and manually upped the voltage for all channels to 1.3V, and I even did the same for the Eventual Voltage setting; however, the BIOS is still reporting that the DRAM is getting 1.2V and I cannot see more than 28GB. I know that all memory sticks are OK because I have checked them individually and the system recognizes them. Am I missing something obvious here?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mythrantar*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have an Assus X99-A (latest BIOS), i7 5820k (no overclocking) with 16 GB RAM (4x4GB Crucial DDR4 2133 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148860) and I got another 16GB of the same RAM to add to the system. However, I have run into an issue where I need to increase the DRAM voltage from the stock 1.2V in order to see all 8 sticks (apparently it has happened to other people as well). The best I have been able to do is 7 sticks (28GB) but I have to bring the DRAM speed down to 2000. I disabled the DRAM SVID and manually upped the voltage for all channels to 1.3V, and I even did the same for the Eventual Voltage setting; however, the BIOS is still reporting that the DRAM is getting 1.2V and I cannot see more than 28GB. I know that all memory sticks are OK because I have checked them individually and the system recognizes them. Am I missing something obvious here?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Hello

Combining kits is not advised. Try adjusting SA voltage up and down.


----------



## mythrantar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Combining kits is not advised. Try adjusting SA voltage up and down.


Thanks, I'll try that. Regarding not combining kits (as I didn't know that): Are you suggesting that I should be using 2 different kits? In my case all 8 sticks are the same model.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mythrantar*
> 
> Thanks, I'll try that. Regarding not combining kits (as I didn't know that): Are you suggesting that I should be using 2 different kits? In my case all 8 sticks are the same model.


Hello

Please see the info linked below.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


----------



## mythrantar

Thanks so much for that article, I had no idea about the implications. I will mess a little bit more with timings, voltage etc, but it seems that I might be, to put it plainly, "hosed". I may just return the RAM, and just stay with 16GB until a really pressing need arises, in which time I'll just buy a new 32GB kit.

However, back to the voltage issue: why would the voltage not go up despite me manually raising it higher?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The last piece of the puzzle. 2933 memory divider on the 100 strap. All memory dividers from 2133 to 3200 can be made fully stable on the R5E with a bit of tuning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey Praz, quoting back that old post of yours because I'd like to ask, what is the command in the terminal to have the memory information like in your top screen?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hey Praz, quoting back that old post of yours because I'd like to ask, what is the command in the terminal to have the memory information like in your top screen?


Hello

In a terminal window type "sudo dmidecode type 17" without the quotes and scroll to the info you need.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> In a terminal window type "sudo dmidecode type 17" without the quotes and scroll to the info you need.


Thanks! You're awesomely fast.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Thanks! You're awesomely fast.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's what sh...no, even half cut I am higher brow than that


----------



## cookiesowns

Psh. HCI with 32GB doesn't even compare to HCI with 64GB.

Overnight equals less than 200% lOl.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Psh. HCI with 32GB doesn't even compare to HCI with 64GB.
> 
> Overnight equals less than 200% lOl.


geologic slow.


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOL - perfect!


----------



## pocketdrummer

Ok, I have a few things I need to clear up before my Sabertooth X99 build tomorrow.


First and foremost, am I supposed to use *both* the 8-pin and 4-pin CPU power connectors, or am I supposed to use one or the other? The manual shows pictures saying *OR* between them, so I'm assuming it's one or the other, however I've been seeing people say they use both. What is correct?
What is the difference between the CHA_FAN and ASST_FAN headers? It says to fully use the fan control function, ensure that you connect only an assistant fan to the ASST_FAN connector. What constitutes an assistant fan? How do the fan controls differ (the options look the same in the manual).
I am using an NH-D15 cooler with 2 fans. Do I use only the CPU_FAN connector and a splitter, or can I use both the CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT connectors?
It says to rename "SABERTOOTH-X99-ASUS-1901.CAP" to "X99ST.CAP" before flashing it to the BIOS, is that right?
Are there any potential side effects of running a CPU strap of 125 instead of 100? I heard this effectively overclocks the SSD as well (which they don't take kindly to).


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pocketdrummer*
> 
> Ok, I have a few things I need to clear up before my Sabertooth X99 build tomorrow.
> 
> 
> First and foremost, am I supposed to use *both* the 8-pin and 4-pin CPU power connectors, or am I supposed to use one or the other? The manual shows pictures saying *OR* between them, so I'm assuming it's one or the other, however I've been seeing people say they use both. What is correct?
> What is the difference between the CHA_FAN and ASST_FAN headers? It says to fully use the fan control function, ensure that you connect only an assistant fan to the ASST_FAN connector. What constitutes an assistant fan? How do the fan controls differ (the options look the same in the manual).
> I am using an NH-D15 cooler with 2 fans. Do I use only the CPU_FAN connector and a splitter, or can I use both the CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT connectors?
> It says to rename "SABERTOOTH-X99-ASUS-1901.CAP" to "X99ST.CAP" before flashing it to the BIOS, is that right?
> Are there any potential side effects of running a CPU strap of 125 instead of 100? I heard this effectively overclocks the SSD as well (which they don't take kindly to).


1) Use at least the 8 pin CPU, if you have a 5960X connect the secondary 4th pin for good measure, especially if your PSU is of the older type

2/3) I think the ASST_FAN is for the thermal armor fan. You would want to connect your fan on the NH-D15 to CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT

3) No need to rename if you use the in UEFI BIOS EZ Flash. You need to rename and make sure your USB drive is empty for BIOS flash back

4) Yes. With new bios, you don't need to run 125 strap, unless you want specific memory multipliers to work well like 2800, 3000, 3400. I highly recommend reading up on memory overclocking/memory overclocking threads and aim for 2666 or 3200 on 100 strap.

running 125 strap also defeats speedstep, turbo, c-stats, and adaptive voltage. All of which is very nice for 24/7 use. Strap has nothing to do with PCI-E or DMI clocks, only when you bump the BCLK is when it effects it.


----------



## pocketdrummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 1) Use at least the 8 pin CPU, if you have a 5960X connect the secondary 4th pin for good measure, especially if your PSU is of the older type
> 
> 2/3) I think the ASST_FAN is for the thermal armor fan. You would want to connect your fan on the NH-D15 to CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT
> 
> 3) No need to rename if you use the in UEFI BIOS EZ Flash. You need to rename and make sure your USB drive is empty for BIOS flash back
> 
> 4) Yes. With new bios, you don't need to run 125 strap, unless you want specific memory multipliers to work well like 2800, 3000, 3400. I highly recommend reading up on memory overclocking/memory overclocking threads and aim for 2666 or 3200 on 100 strap.
> 
> running 125 strap also defeats speedstep, turbo, c-stats, and adaptive voltage. All of which is very nice for 24/7 use. Strap has nothing to do with PCI-E or DMI clocks, only when you bump the BCLK is when it effects it.


2) It looks like there's one specific ASST_FAN header that's made just for the thermal armor fan (it's laptop style, I think). However, there's 5 other full-size 4-pin ASST_FAN headers.

3) Is it just as simple as putting the BIOS file onto a blank USB drive and updating it via the UEFI interface? Also, what do you need to name the USB drive, or will anything work?

4) I can't seem to find any memory overclocking threads for x99. I only seem to get CPU overclocking information when I search for it. Can you point me in the right direction? I'm just trying to get my 2666 memory to operate at their rated speed, nothing too fancy.


----------



## Tephnos

Quick question.

Read earlier in this thread that X99 boards don't use HPET.

Seeing nvidia kernel spiking, and its generally linked to HPET. Checked my device manager and I see the high precision event timer device. So, what's up with that then? X99-S here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> Read earlier in this thread that X99 boards don't use HPET.
> 
> Seeing nvidia kernel spiking, and its generally linked to HPET. Checked my device manager and I see the high precision event timer device. So, what's up with that then? X99-S here.


it's not (usually) enabled in windows by default. Use bcdedit to toggle:
to enable open a elevated cmnd prompt and type:
bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes
to disable:
bcdedit /set useplatformclock no


----------



## Tephnos

Well in Windows 10 it does seem to be. My interrupts to process latency average around 30-120 jumping all over the place.

With HPET off I hear figures as low as 7. Mine seems insane in comparison.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> Well in Windows 10 it does seem to be. My interrupts to process latency average around 30-120 jumping all over the place.
> 
> With HPET off I hear figures as low as 7. Mine seems insane in comparison.


Hello

HPET is disabled by default in Win10. If it is active it was manually enabled by the user or a program/utility.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> HPET is disabled by default in Win10. If it is active it was manually enabled by the user or a program/utility.


^^ this.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this.


Alright then, so it's not that, even if it shows up in the device manager? Nvidia kernel driver spiked to 2475.

God damn it. :/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> Alright then, so it's not that, even if it shows up in the device manager? Nvidia kernel driver spiked to 2475.
> 
> God damn it. :/


what spiked? plz show a screeshot of what you are looking at.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what spiked? plz show a screeshot of what you are looking at.


http://i.imgur.com/aVewveo.png

Most recent screenshot of latency.


----------



## Silent Scone

Does this happen in certain or all applications? Try setting prefer maximum performance (instead of adaptive) to the affected applications within the NVIDIA Control Panel, or just global settings.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Does this happen in certain or all applications? Try setting prefer maximum performance (instead of adaptive) to the affected applications within the NVIDIA Control Panel, or just global settings.


Well, its drivers, not applications. When a latency spike hits, it'll affect everything. It's just mostly noticable in realtime things, like audio, hence the crack of pop as the computer literally stops to process something that is taking too long.

Nvidia does have a PowerMizer thing that's known to mess with latency but I think that's on laptops?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/aVewveo.png
> 
> Most recent screenshot of latency.


Maybe totally wrong, but "audio" and "Nvidia" make me wonder if it's just a RealTek vs Nvidia driver conflict.

Edit: I see you are looking at the driver path while I was doing a little digging.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Maybe totally wrong, but "audio" and "Nvidia" make me wonder if it's just a RealTek vs Nvidia driver conflict.
> 
> Edit: I see you are looking at the driver path while I was doing a little digging.


Not sure on that, Audio will be hit whenever the CPU completely stops to process latency, so anything above >1ms will cause a pop or crackle.

The hard part is almost anything on the damn PC can cause it. This has just persisted through a G45 chipset to now X99, so I'm really stumped!


----------



## Tephnos

However, here's the driver process tree on latencymon (new monitoring session, no big spike yet):

http://i.imgur.com/oZOw3Bz.png


----------



## Silent Scone

Who knows. Stop all the streaming services and remove the HD Audio driver for the GPU.


----------



## yoyo711

Hello

No more update BIOS for X99-A


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/aVewveo.png
> 
> Most recent screenshot of latency.


thanks. need more info - what driver family? Did you use DDU to remove NVD and seeif the DPC continues with the windows default driver? Also, fill out rigbuilder (top right of every page) so we know what gear you are working with. Hot-to link in my sig.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Maybe totally wrong, but "audio" and "Nvidia" make me wonder if it's just a RealTek vs Nvidia driver conflict.
> 
> Edit: I see you are looking at the driver path while I was doing a little digging.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> However, here's the driver process tree on latencymon (new monitoring session, no big spike yet):
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/oZOw3Bz.png


as charlie pointed out - try removing the NV HD audio driver.


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No more update BIOS for X99-A


No Love for X99-A


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks. need more info - what driver family? Did you use DDU to remove NVD and seeif the DPC continues with the windows default driver? Also, fill out rigbuilder (top right of every page) so we know what gear you are working with. Hot-to link in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as charlie pointed out - try removing the NV HD audio driver.


That's not the NV HD audio driver - I only installed the base driver + Physx when I installed the GPU. That'll be the realtek audo drivers from the motherboard page. Also, this is a fresh installation, just a few days old. Drivers are all the newest and up to date. Will try nuking the nvidia driver in a bit.

Will fill out rigbuilder soon but for now:

5820k at stock atm
Asus x99-S
120/500GB SSDs (840Evo)
16GB Ballistix DDR4 RAM
EVGA 850w G2
Nvidia 980Ti


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> That's not the NV HD audio driver - I only installed the base driver + Physx when I installed the GPU. That'll be the realtek audo drivers from the motherboard page. Also, this is a fresh installation, just a few days old. Drivers are all the newest and up to date. Will try nuking the nvidia driver in a bit.
> 
> Will fill out rigbuilder soon but for now:
> 
> 5820k at stock atm
> Asus x99-S
> 120/500GB SSDs (840Evo)
> 16GB Ballistix DDR4 RAM
> EVGA 850w G2
> Nvidia 980Ti


are you using sysinternal suite for tracking interrupts? Link to your monitoring programs plz.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you using sysinternal suite for tracking interrupts? Link to your monitoring programs plz.


I'm only using LatencyMon


----------



## DS4130

For what it's worth I have also been experiencing very similar latency spikes since recently switching from an AMD card to Strix 960!

Unfortunately I also upgraded to Windows 10 and SM951 NVMe at the time of the switch, making the diagnosis feel somewhat more tricky and haven't had enough time at the workstation since to properly investigate...

5820K Stock
Asus X99-S
16GB Vengeance LPX 2400
Asus Strix 960
SM951 Nvme 256
850 Pro 256
850 EVO 500 x 2
Seasonic Platinum


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> For what it's worth I have also been experiencing very similar latency spikes since recently switching from an AMD card to Strix 960!
> 
> Unfortunately I also upgraded to Windows 10 and SM951 NVMe at the time of the switch, making the diagnosis feel somewhat more tricky and haven't had enough time at the workstation since to properly investigate...
> 
> 5820K Stock
> Asus X99-S
> 16GB Vengeance LPX 2400
> Asus Strix 960
> SM951 Nvme 256
> 850 Pro 256
> 850 EVO 500 x 2
> Seasonic Platinum


http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=402474

Reading through this atm, it may be a Nvidia problem after all. Damn, their drivers have been awful recently.

I can say however I had the spikes on the old G45 chipset, and Windows 8.1.

As much as x99 USB issues have been annoying me (I had the keyboard lockup once and do the tttttttttttt repeating character thing on this X-99S, anyone know anything about that?) this one I can't blame on it so far.


----------



## DS4130

I suspected Nvidia to be the issue, but not looked into it properly, let me know if you get anywhere please, won't have a chance myself unit after the weekend..

The only USB issue with the X99-S here is that if I fire up 4 identical USB3 (rear panel) attached external HDD enclosures simultaneously (or in quick succession) then one will not be recognized. Whichever USB3 that chooses to not work with said enclosure will provide power to any other device attached but not any communication until after a re boot, It will display an error in device manager for the controller - possibly something about a timeout but can't remember off the top of my head (it's late and on another machine).


----------



## Tephnos

Yeah, mine is only the keyboard locking up - will replace to make sure that's not just a keyboard issue affecting the mouse connected to it (yet to see the mouse freeze up when I separate them


----------



## Jpmboy

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/default


----------



## Silent Scone

Don't get anything like you describe. I have no hitching or stuttering on Windows 10 with two TX. On latest WHQL currently.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Don't get anything like you describe. I have no hitching or stuttering on Windows 10 with two TX. On latest WHQL currently.


i'm running the same latencymon software right now (while doing normal stuff) Will post a pic in 10. ProcMon was normal.



my SS USB3 B/U drive will cause a higher page fault count, but it's expected (to a degree).

Something is def fouling Tephnos' rig.


----------



## Tephnos

Hi guys, since I was watching something last night I decided to hell with it, and reinstalled Win10 from scratch.

With 0 drivers installed I ran latencymon, and results were good. Nothing to worry about in any of the bars (even the pagefault funnily enough). Then I installed the nvidia drivers (yes, base + physx only, and clean installation) and got this

http://i.imgur.com/SnDWzVm.png

Installing the rest of the drivers then testing again didn't do much to change anything, just upped the interrupt by a little:

http://i.imgur.com/56YJypk.png


----------



## Silent Scone

I would contact NVIDIA about it, personally. Is this actually symptomatic though? What is actually happening for you.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would contact NVIDIA about it, personally. Is this actually symptomatic though? What is actually happening for you.


As mentioned, what happens is my audio pops and skips. Since it lasted over two chipsets (GPU is literally the only thing left over from changing) I at first blamed the USB DAC and sent it away, but they found nothing.

Looking like a HW fault on the GPU?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> As mentioned, what happens is my audio pops and skips. Since it lasted over two chipsets (GPU is literally the only thing left over from changing) I at first blamed the USB DAC and sent it away, but they found nothing.
> 
> Looking like a HW fault on the GPU?


I think it's more likely a conflict somewhere, but I wouldn't rule out the card itself, signal issue maybe


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think it's more likely a conflict somewhere, but I wouldn't rule out the card itself, signal issue maybe


If its a conflict somewhere, how would I be able to eliminate it if the Nvidia driver was the only one installed and it was still giving off high DPC routine readings? I've been through 2 x99 mobos as well (USB issues, lol) and it was the same on all of them afaik + my old G45 MSI.

The only conclusion I can come to, given that, is the GPU has a fault in it - the earliest I can remember it starting is when I got the GPU back with the OCuK Zotac offer.


----------



## Tephnos

Well, now my investigation is switching around a little.

Apparently there are known issues with Intel NICs on Windows 10 that cause DPC spikes when using the network, running some xperf traces to see what I can find while blasting the NIC with data.

Here's my xperf, I'm not an expert at reading them: https://www.dropbox.com/s/agah4ymz6ij9ar5/CPU.etl?dl=0


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> Well, now my investigation is switching around a little.
> 
> Apparently there are known issues with Intel NICs on Windows 10 that cause DPC spikes when using the network, running some xperf traces to see what I can find while blasting the NIC with data.
> 
> Here's my xperf, I'm not an expert at reading them: https://www.dropbox.com/s/agah4ymz6ij9ar5/CPU.etl?dl=0


rather than use a thrid party pic dump, you can load directly using the OCN uploader which is the little picture icon in the editor:


----------



## Tephnos

Not a pic dump, that's the full xperf log that you can look at in WPA.


----------



## gongshi

Aye Tephnos: I've the same issues. High DPC lat. Upgrading or downgrading the NIC drivers didn't change anything for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> Not a pic dump, that's the full xperf log that you can look at in WPA.


right - so then use the "paperclip" tool in the OCN editor.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gongshi*
> 
> Aye Tephnos: I've the same issues. High DPC lat. Upgrading or downgrading the NIC drivers didn't change anything for me.


Tried downgrading to Win 8.1? Blaming nvidia's Win10 drivers is becoming a last resort.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> right - so then use the "paperclip" tool in the OCN editor.


No go, file too large. Sorry.


----------



## sblantipodi

is there some news on the Samsung 950PRO?
can't wait to use it on my deluxe.


----------



## Tephnos

Back on windows 8.1 now.

I'm still getting DPC routine executions of over 1ms when doing certain stuff (must be a power management thing in the GPU for sure) but someone earlier said to ignore that reading, just focus on the interrupt latency, so whatever. It hasn't gone 'red text' yet on me, and the interrupt hasn't going to frighteningly high numbers.

I'll keep monitoring and keep you guys updated, but an early conclusion looks to be, while the nvidia kernel driver has always been a resource hog, it seems complete ******** on Windows 10.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> Back on windows 8.1 now.
> 
> I'm still getting DPC routine executions of over 1ms when doing certain stuff (must be a power management thing in the GPU for sure) but someone earlier said to ignore that reading, just focus on the interrupt latency, so whatever. It hasn't gone 'red text' yet on me, and the interrupt hasn't going to frighteningly high numbers.
> 
> I'll keep monitoring and keep you guys updated, but an early conclusion looks to be, while the nvidia kernel driver has always been a resource hog, it seems complete ******** *on Windows 10*.


Wasn't on this rig as I posted above. IDK what was borked in your W10 install.


----------



## Tephnos

Through multiple installs I'm doubting it was something borked in W10. Perhaps latent issues in the GPU itself were more present in Win10.

Perhaps I should just replace the GPU as a very last resort, and if it still happens then I'm going to consoles.









What GPU were you using? Also, yours is the only test where I haven't seen an insanely high pagefault count, ever. Did you configure something? I'd say yours is the unusual result for that.


----------



## demonhotrod

Hey guys,
I can appreciate that this forum topic is aimed at North Americans only, but I hope you guys don't mind having a token Euro around, especially as I can't see a European Asus X99 topic...

Anyway, I am from Europe, or the UK more specifically. About 3 weeks ago I purchased the Asus X99-A/USB 3.1 motherboard to go in my brand new PC build (16GB DDR4 HyperX RAM, 980 Ti, 5820K CPU). I loved the look of the X99-A and performance seemed good, I was so excited... But things went downhill pretty quick

Basically, if the computer was left to go idle it would put the CPU into it's 8x multiplier (0.4Ghz) and then it wouldn't ever change, no matter what I did with the PC, even if I ran an intense program like Prime or did some video editing. It made for an incredibly stuttering experience, completely unusable. The only way to get the CPU off the 8x multiplier was to reboot the PC, which as you can imagine isn't something you can do longterm (especially when you've just spend £2,000/$3,000 on a new build).

So my questions really are if anyone has heard or had experience with this themselves? Can I put this down to a motherboard fault? As I am sure you can imagine, RMA'ing components is really stressful, so I just wanted to get some other perspectives on the situation at hand. It could be the CPU I guess but I don't know how a consumer would be able to test that? It's not like I have a spare £500 CPU+Motherboard just lying around as a testing rig haha

So yeah, thanks for taking the time to read and sorry for invading the topic (briefly)

P.s. I should note, I was using the lates X99-A 3.1 BIOS 1901 and the problem persisted


----------



## djgar

@demonhotrod - I have the same MB (also 1901) & CPU and have not experienced this, either out-of-the-box all auto or manually overclocked. Can you give us some info on your settings? Also, how did you get 1901 on the MB?


----------



## demonhotrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> @demonhotrod - I have the same MB (also 1901) & CPU and have not experienced this, either out-of-the-box all auto or manually overclocked. Can you give us some info on your settings? Also, how did you get 1901 on the MB?


Hi there, thanks for the reply

In regards to the settings, I'm not too sure what I can tell you. I didn't change anything from how it arrived stock, I didn't try and overclock or do anything. Everything was as "out of the box" as it could be. I did update the BIOS, when it arrived it had 1401 (I think), so I downloaded the new BIOS onto a memory stick (fat32), booted into the BIOS and used EZ Flash


----------



## djgar

I've had weird behavior happen using EZ Flash on occasion. The most reliable method is BIOS Flashback.

Rename the BIOS "X99AU31.CAP", put the USB flash drive in the special Flashback USB port in the back (has green border around it), turn system off and push the Flashback button at the top of the shield for a few seconds. That will get it rolling and when it's done everything will be off. It's the most reliable way to flash.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demonhotrod*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I can appreciate that this forum topic is aimed at North Americans only, but I hope you guys don't mind having a token Euro around, especially as I can't see a European Asus X99 topic...
> 
> Anyway, I am from Europe, or the UK more specifically. About 3 weeks ago I purchased the Asus X99-A/USB 3.1 motherboard to go in my brand new PC build (16GB DDR4 HyperX RAM, 980 Ti, 5820K CPU). I loved the look of the X99-A and performance seemed good, I was so excited... But things went downhill pretty quick
> 
> Basically, if the computer was left to go idle it would put the CPU into it's 8x multiplier (0.4Ghz) and then it wouldn't ever change, no matter what I did with the PC, even if I ran an intense program like Prime or did some video editing. It made for an incredibly stuttering experience, completely unusable. The only way to get the CPU off the 8x multiplier was to reboot the PC, which as you can imagine isn't something you can do longterm (especially when you've just spend £2,000/$3,000 on a new build).
> 
> So my questions really are if anyone has heard or had experience with this themselves? Can I put this down to a motherboard fault? As I am sure you can imagine, RMA'ing components is really stressful, so I just wanted to get some other perspectives on the situation at hand. It could be the CPU I guess but I don't know how a consumer would be able to test that? It's not like I have a spare £500 CPU+Motherboard just lying around as a testing rig haha
> 
> So yeah, thanks for taking the time to read and sorry for invading the topic (briefly)
> 
> P.s. I should note, I was using the lates X99-A 3.1 BIOS 1901 and the problem persisted


With the machine at optimised defaults after backing up if required, format and reinstall the operating system and see if the problem persists.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
is there a reason to control CPU Fan and Optional CPU Fan separately?

I have my H80i GT AIO pump connected to the CPU Fan header and I want it always at max and I have a 140mm fan connected to the CPU Optional Fan header and I want to modulate its speed.

Is it possible to do it with Asus X99 Deluxe?
I see only one regulation for both CPU Fan and Optional CPU Fan header, why?


----------



## Kutalion

You can controll any fan header separately on newer asus boards. Be it a system fan header or cpu/cpu opt. Asus is really couple steps ahead in that area.


----------



## demonhotrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've had weird behavior happen using EZ Flash on occasion. The most reliable method is BIOS Flashback.
> 
> Rename the BIOS "X99AU31.CAP", put the USB flash drive in the special Flashback USB port in the back (has green border around it), turn system off and push the Flashback button at the top of the shield for a few seconds. That will get it rolling and when it's done everything will be off. It's the most reliable way to flash.


Ah! Thanks very much for this, i'll try out what you suggested but I can tell you that the problem I was having, happened both using the original motherboard BIOS (0401) and after updating to 1901, so I don't hold out much hope of an update fixing anything... I'll definitely try though! If nothing else you've told me what to rename the BIOS CAP file, you wouldn't believe how long I was searching around for the name I had to use but couldn't find it anywhere! Even on the Asus website
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> With the machine at optimised defaults after backing up if required, format and reinstall the operating system and see if the problem persists.


Hi there,
Thanks for the reply
I have actually already tried formatting and reinstalling the OS. It was actually one of the first things I tried as it was a new build and I hadn't put any personal data onto the machine yet (only drivers etc), I thought maybe the update from Windows 7 to 10 had caused a problem but a clean install of 10 had the same issue and so did rolling back to Windows 7. So I get the feeling this is a hardware issue, I just don't know which bit of hardware!
















Thanks for all the help so far everyone. I do really appreciate it!


----------



## gongshi

Re/ the high DPC latencies. They prevent me from using my telephony software.

I've tried these combinations (clean installs) without success:

Windows 8 (no Internet), drivers from the ASUS DVD + Nvidia 353.06 from the GPU's DVD
+ Nvidia 355.60
Windows 8.1 (full update using the Internet), Nvidia 355.60
+ Nvidia 355.98
Windows 10 and 355.60 as well as 355.98
I guess we need someone without a Nvidia GPU to check his/her DPC latency readings to rule out the card.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gongshi*
> 
> Re/ the high DPC latencies. They prevent me from using my telephony software.
> 
> I've tried these combinations (clean installs) without success:
> 
> Windows 8 (no Internet), drivers from the ASUS DVD + Nvidia 353.06 from the GPU's DVD
> + Nvidia 355.60
> Windows 8.1 (full update using the Internet), Nvidia 355.60
> + Nvidia 355.98
> Windows 10 and 355.60 as well as 355.98
> I guess we need someone without a Nvidia GPU to check his/her DPC latency readings to rule out the card.


Have you tried latencymon? Is the nvidia kernel the only one with a high reading?

In your case it could be something else, for me, I'm pretty certain its my GPU itself. The ONLY other possibility would be my SSDs, but since the storage driver remains under 0.1ms, it is doubtful. Since other users in this thread with Nvidia GPUs don't display problems, I am assuming hardware fault.


----------



## gongshi

Sorted: I've replaced the Gigabyte GTX 960 card. The old had the wrong BIOS anyway (manufacturer's fault). It's nothing on the mainboard as I suspected initially.









I've two issues with the X99-M WS nevertheless:

It won't start with a Roccat Tyon mouse plugged in. Which works in BIOS and Windows, though. Q-code is "Ad". ASUS Europe is clueless so far.
AI-Suite's "fan stop" does not work. At all. None of my 3 PWM driven fans stops even though I checked the box and have pulled the corresponding bar to the very bottom of the graph.


----------



## djgar

Life just loves to keep us on our toes, doesn't it. So I'm running stressapp at 4999GHz / 3272 DDR4, and when it gets to the first spike pause, PZZZT. Power goes off. I restart and after booting to Windows, power goes off again. I restart again except this time power goes on but no boot, no bios. Just the non-MB controlled power stuff - drives and such. So, obviously the MB and / or CPU are fried, probably both.

I order new MB & CPU (same but 3.1 USB X99-A). Two days later I'm up & running (the PC anyway - I'd developed some bronchial infection around same time, making me wheezy & not 100% brainy - I had no energy to test either MB or CPU to see if either was OK). Yesterday I finally went to the Dr and got some shots & drugs, so today feeling much better though far from 100%.

I go to boot the workstation, fizzle. I try a couple of times, turn switch on /off, nada. I play with the MB power connectors. I try again, it BEEPS! and tries a couple of times, then I get the BIOS pre-boot screen with the warning: system had to shut down due to power supply surge - press F1. I go in the BIOS and I see the 12v reading on the edge of 11v, sometimes under and red. I immediately shut the power off and here i am back to the notebook, having ordered a new PS - Corsair RM850i which got some excellent reviews. Sigh. Let's see what's next


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gongshi*
> 
> Sorted: I've replaced the Gigabyte GTX 960 card. The old had the wrong BIOS anyway (manufacturer's fault). It's nothing on the mainboard as I suspected initially.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've two issues with the X99-M WS nevertheless:
> 
> It won't start with a Roccat Tyon mouse plugged in. Which works in BIOS and Windows, though. Q-code is "Ad". ASUS Europe is clueless so far.
> AI-Suite's "fan stop" does not work. At all. None of my 3 PWM driven fans stops even though I checked the box and have pulled the corresponding bar to the very bottom of the graph.


I had heard something about being unable to disable fans in the ASUS tuff before, or put them below 30/50%?

Also, it was the GPU after all?


----------



## sblantipodi

latest BIOS broked the throttling functionality on my X99 Deluxe.
I tried to set CPU throttling to 90C and it continues to throttle at 85c.

Another issue with the new BIOS afflict Q-FAN.
If I start the Q-FAN check from BIOS, one of my PWM Corsair SP120 gets crazy.
No way to push it at a lower speed than 100% with a manual curve.

As always, they broke more than they fix.


----------



## SergejKiller

X99 DELUXE: Fan control is broken for quite long already. Min duty cycles are checked on wrong fans, I usually get "Invalid Param" errors when trying to adjust duty cycle of various fans within the operable range of values.


----------



## Tephnos

Update is here, currently testing while using the PC as normal, replaced the 980Ti with a Palit Jetstream one.

So far, zero spikes that have caused any warning messages. Hrm. Can't even get it to spike with wiggling a tab into a new window on Chrome anymore like I could before.


----------



## djgar

OK, so after switching to the USB 3.1 version of the X99-A Linux Mint 17.2 refuses to work - it boots but gets stuck in the boot screen and keyboard / mouse won't work. Sounds like a problem with the USB 3.1 device? I tried booting the Linux ISO to re-install but immediately it complains about an improper ROM or such and crashes.

Praz & Raja, any insights?


----------



## Elvago

Someone use wake on lan or RTC in Asus x 99 Deluxe U3.1? Because to my have I defeated the subject, can't I do move the equipment according to the manual


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvago*
> 
> Someone use wake on lan or RTC in Asus x 99 Deluxe U3.1? Because to my have I defeated the subject, can't I do move the equipment according to the manual


No esta claro lo que tratas de decir - dilo en espanol y yo lo traducire ...


----------



## Silent Scone

My bike is in the oven.


----------



## Kutalion

Spanner.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My bike is in the oven.


Ay, caramba!!!


----------



## Elvago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> No esta claro lo que tratas de decir - dilo en espanol y yo lo traducire ...


Alguien utiliza wake on lan o por RTC en Asus x99 Deluxe U3.1? Porque a mi me tiene derrotado el tema, no consigo hacer mover el equipo según el manual


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvago*
> 
> Alguien utiliza wake on lan o por RTC en Asus x99 Deluxe U3.1? Porque a mi me tiene derrotado el tema, no consigo hacer mover el equipo según el manual


O sea, quieres funcionar el Wake-On-Lan pero no funciona? Lo has seleccionado en el Windows device manager network adapter properties, bajo Power Management?.


----------



## simsin

If I'm looking to buy an asus x99-a vs asus x99 deluxe/x99 pro what would be there differences for my current setup:

(All Watercooled components)

2 x r9 290
EVGA 1300
4 x 4gb ddr4 2400mhz
2 x ssds (samsung 840)

Thanks


----------



## Elvago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> O sea, quieres funcionar el Wake-On-Lan pero no funciona? Lo has seleccionado en el Windows device manager network adapter properties, bajo Power Management?.


Si, también lo habilite en la bios y no arranca, también configure el router.
Ademes le habilito en la bios para que encienda a determinada hora y eso tampocfunciona.(hice las dos cosas por separado)
intente habilitando el erp s5 y tampoco,


----------



## Vperez

I am having an issue with the x99 deluxe 3.1 with the latest bios with a 5930k. I OCd to 4.55 ghz at 1.24v. When I play around with AI suite I can lower it to 1.2v and it remains stable. However, when I go into the bios and try to adjust the voltage it won't let me go up or down at all. I set it to XMP with 125 strap but set the voltage to manual (not fully manual) and I could play around with it all I wanted but now it just won't let me change it at all.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvago*
> 
> Si, también lo habilite en la bios y no arranca, también configure el router.
> Ademes le habilito en la bios para que encienda a determinada hora y eso tampocfunciona.(hice las dos cosas por separado)
> intente habilitando el erp s5 y tampoco,


Si esta habilitado en el BIOS y tambien en el WIndows device manager, no se lo que pueda pasar. Yo tuve que quitar la seleccion en el device manager de mi PC porque despertaba mi PC cuando prendia my notebook.


----------



## Elvago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Si esta habilitado en el BIOS y tambien en el WIndows device manager, no se lo que pueda pasar. Yo tuve que quitar la seleccion en el device manager de mi PC porque despertaba mi PC cuando prendia my notebook.


LOL, ok gracias igual, vere si logro que funcione pero sospecho que la placa esta mala de fabrica, hace una semana que la compre y me da pereza desmontar todo para ir a reclamar. saludos


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvago*
> 
> LOL, ok gracias igual, vere si logro que funcione pero sospecho que la placa esta mala de fabrica, hace una semana que la compre y me da pereza desmontar todo para ir a reclamar. saludos


No hay problema - buena suerte!









For you non-spanish-speaking guys out there, he can't get wake-on-lan to work no matter what. He suspects a defective board.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> No hay problema - buena suerte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For you non-spanish-speaking guys out there, he can't get wake-on-lan to work no matter what. He suspects a defective board.


Hello

What operation system. Win8/10 support WOL only from the S3 state.


----------



## Elvago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> What operation system. Win8/10 support WOL only from the S3 state.


Hello, it is 10 x 64 Windows.

Thank you for your answer.

Wake on RTC does not work neither in 10 win?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> What operation system. Win8/10 support WOL only from the S3 state.


Hi Praz. I'm hazy on the state thing - here's how it works for me.

1) In my PC's device manager for the network adapter, I select "Allow this device to wake the computer".

2) I power down the PC. I turn on my notebook which is on the same network via wi-fi router.

3) I click a folder shortcut to my PC which I have in my notebook's Explorer Favorites. Bingo, my PC wakes up.

Not sure about what state the PC is in when I shut down, other than Off







.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hi Praz. I'm hazy on the state thing - here's how it works for me.
> 
> 1) In my PC's device manager for the network adapter, I select "Allow this device to wake the computer".
> 
> 2) I power down the PC. I turn on my notebook which is on the same network via wi-fi router.
> 
> 3) I click a folder shortcut to my PC which I have in my notebook's Explorer Favorites. Bingo, my PC wakes up.
> 
> Not sure about what state the PC is in when I shut down, other than Off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hello

The below link also applies to Win10. Badly written drivers may not adhere to these specs thus allowing WOL when it is forbidden.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2776718


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The below link also applies to Win10. Badly written drivers may not adhere to these specs thus allowing WOL when it is forbidden.
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2776718


Thanks for that! But it got me a bit confused. They first mention hybrid shutdown as S4 and no wakey-wakey allowed, but later they mention hibernation also as S4 with waking allowed.







.

But bottom line, the Intel LAN driver shouldn't allow waking from a normal shutdown, which it is doing in my case. And poor Elvago can't get that misbehavior to work!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thanks for that! But it got me a bit confused. They first mention hybrid shutdown as S4 and no wakey-wakey allowed, but later they mention hibernation also as S4 with waking allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hello

S4 - Hibernation, WOL

S4 with Fast Start enabled - S4 Hybrid, No WOL


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> S4 - Hibernation, WOL
> 
> S4 with Fast Start enabled - S4 Hybrid, No WOL


Ahh! But I have Fast Start disabled in the BIOS. So because of that wake is enabled?

EDIT: No actually only if I enable Wake in the device manager, so I guess that seems reasonable.


----------



## Elvago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The below link also applies to Win10. Badly written drivers may not adhere to these specs thus allowing WOL when it is forbidden.
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2776718


Thank you very much for the information


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, so after switching to the USB 3.1 version of the X99-A Linux Mint 17.2 refuses to work - it boots but gets stuck in the boot screen and keyboard / mouse won't work. Sounds like a problem with the USB 3.1 device? I tried booting the Linux ISO to re-install but immediately it complains about an improper ROM or such and crashes.
> 
> Praz & Raja, any insights?


Anybody have any ideas on this?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvago*
> 
> Thank you very much for the information


Hello

You're welcome.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Anybody have any ideas on this?


Hello

Have you tried with the keyboard/mouse connected to non-USB 3.1 ports or disabling the controller in the UEFI?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Have you tried with the keyboard/mouse connected to non-USB 3.1 ports or disabling the controller in the UEFI?


Ahh! I did make sure nothing was on the 3.1 ports, but didn't think of disabling them!







My brain's been a bit cooked







.
Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## Kutalion

Hey guys. I got Asus X99-S board.

Ever since upgrading to 1801 bios (smaller than 1702 for some reason). My PC wont boot to SSD which is on P1. It will only boot on one WD black hdd, which is P7 i think.

Now i know there is a boot order menu, but when i go there i cant pick the SSD, just one of the HDDs.
So if i just boot into bios with hdd as primary i can pick manually SSD in the list and boot over it. Annoying thing is i gotta do it every time i turn on PC.

Worked fine with stock BIOS and SSD boot.


----------



## raelliott

Specs: http://valid.x86.fr/17lj70
PC Part Picker list (just in case): https://pcpartpicker...tt/saved/fndPxr

Going to try and make this as thorough as possible, I'm in desperate need of my workstation for my full-time job right now. Sunday night I shut my system down as usual, and when I went to turn in on the next morning but it shut off after about 10 seconds, without posting anything to the screen. I tried a few more times and the same thing, it would just reset. Eventually, it would finally go to the Windows logo screen, but just shut off. I tried going into safe mode or repair your computer and even booting from a USB with Windows 7 on it, each time it reset at the Windows logo. So I went down the list of troubleshoots I've learned over the years, they are as such (with the results I got from doing them):

Re-seated all the parts (except the CPU or the X61 cooler): nothing
Unplugged everything from the I/O ports on the mobo and re-inserted them, as well as trying it with everything BUT the mouse plugged in (and tried the mouse in different ports): nothing
Reset BIOS/CMOS via the two-pin short and also took out the battery for 10 seconds: nothing
Took out all but one ram stick, which I left in the correct slot as per the mobo's manual: this was when I started getting the Windows Logo, though I got it before with all of them in too, so idk.
Shorted the PSU to test if it worked via paperclip to green wire and black ground wire: nothing
Re-seated all PSU plugs connected to the mobo: nothing

My OS is running off the Samsong EVO 850 250GB SSD, my CPU was OCed to 4.3GHz, and the ram was set to 2800MHz (the precise numbers should be in that first link to my CPU-Z validator page). I asked for help on the LinusTechTip forums, but the only thing anyone could come up with was the mobo. So, I spent some money I don't really have on a ASUS X99-A board to try and fix it so I can get back to work. Initially: I was having the same problems, resetting in a loop. So this time, I did a bunch of the same troubleshoots: re-seated everything, reset CMOS, checked all power cords from PSU to mobo and hard drives and whatnot. Everything seemed fine. Eventually something changed somewhere and I'm not sure, but once I had just the SSD with my OS on it: it let me get to the BIOS, and eventually the desktop. I was excited but cautious, so I tried plugging in the rest of the ram and the other hard drives. Now the same exact issue starts up again: reset loops. I try plugging just the OS drive in again and it's doing the reset loops. At this point, I just was miserable and gave up until today.

So this morning I try moving the SATA to different ports on the mobo, try plugging in one other HDD to see if it'd work, re-seat everything yet again, reset the CMOS, but nothing. I'm at a loss as to what to do next, I NEED my workstation for my job, I do full-time VFX and so far I'm 4 days out of work, and each passing hour is really adding up. I'm desperately looking for help on this, I'm good with computers but this is becoming exceedingly stressful. What do I do? Where's the issue? Is it the SATA ports or the CMOS not being reset properly or a hardware failure? The new mobo has some error LEDs and a 2-digit error code display, so if those will help indicate what's going on just ask me for info. Right now, when I try to boot it up, the ram light comes on, stays on for a bit, they all go off, then the VGA_LED comes on, and then it resets after a couple seconds.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Have you tried with the keyboard/mouse connected to non-USB 3.1 ports or disabling the controller in the UEFI?


OK, here's the unusual story. My first problem was that I had EHCI Legacy disabled. I don't normally boot from USB flash but often have them present, and this keeps them out of the boot scene but usable after Win 10 boots. But with Linux it also disabled the mouse & KB and wouldn't go past the initial boot screen. I enabled it and problem fixed, it booted Linux no problem.

So looked like USB 3.1 is no problem. Wrong! After booting I stuck a flash drive in a 3.1 slot & pzzt - system turned off. Disable the 3.1 controller or the individual 3.1 slots and Linux gives a corrupted ROM message and quits after booting.

So basically leave the 3.1 controller enabled and make sure nothing is in it, and make sure EHCI is enabled (it is by default).


----------



## djgar

@raelliott - sounds like a memory problem to me. What are your settings (vcore, vcache, vdimm, timings) - a set of BIOS screenies would be helpful. Have you tried with everything auto each DIMM individually?


----------



## raelliott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> @raelliott - sounds like a memory problem to me. What are your settings (vcore, vcache, vdimm, timings) - a set of BIOS screenies would be helpful. Have you tried with everything auto each DIMM individually?


I'll play around with using one stick again, I didn't think it could be an issue since I had all 4 installed when I finally got to the desktop last night, but I'll see if I can get something.


----------



## raelliott

@djgar Here's some screenshots from my BIOS, took out all but one RAM stick and it still reset, so I pressed the MemOK button on the mobo a couple times and it finally let me go to the BIOS:


http://imgur.com/S4SoP


Looks like it is running the ram at the wrong speed, so I tried selecting Profile #1 on the EZ mode screen, but the computer wouldn't post. So I pressed the MemOK button again until it let me go back to the BIOS. Is there a correct way to change the ram speed? I've never had to do this before, I've got experience with computers, but not so much with OCing/adjusting clock rates and voltages of hardware, don't want to break anything.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raelliott*
> 
> @djgar Here's some screenshots from my BIOS, took out all but one RAM stick and it still reset, so I pressed the MemOK button on the mobo a couple times and it finally let me go to the BIOS:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/S4SoP
> 
> 
> Looks like it is running the ram at the wrong speed, so I tried selecting Profile #1 on the EZ mode screen, but the computer wouldn't post. So I pressed the MemOK button again until it let me go back to the BIOS. Is there a correct way to change the ram speed? I've never had to do this before, I've got experience with computers, but not so much with OCing/adjusting clock rates and voltages of hardware, don't want to break anything.


Overclocking takes a fair amount of getting to know how the various components react to the different settings. With the X99 platform it's more tricky than other platforms. You should read the papers by Raja at the beginning of the forum.

The screens look like it's the out-of-the-box auto settings. Can you boot with that?

To change the DRAM speed you'll probably have to play with other settings. By definition even if it's rated at 2800 that would be overclocking. The non-OC speed is 2133. You have a learning curve ahead - read Raja's papers to get some traction.


----------



## raelliott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Overclocking takes a fair amount of getting to know how the various components react to the different settings. With the X99 platform it's more tricky than other platforms. You should read the papers by Raja at the beginning of the forum.
> 
> The screens look like it's the out-of-the-box auto settings. Can you boot with that?
> 
> To change the DRAM speed you'll probably have to play with other settings. By definition even if it's rated at 2800 that would be overclocking. The non-OC speed is 2133. You have a learning curve ahead - read Raja's papers to get some traction.


Yeah I can boot with these settings, the problem is once I put in the rest of the sticks: no post. I tried using each one, by itself, in the first slot and all four times I could get into BIOS. But with all 4 in together: its no go. To me, that seems like it's either the settins in the BIOS need changing, or the mobo itself maybe has a problem with the other slots? I'll check out those papers in the meantime though, thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raelliott*
> 
> Specs: http://valid.x86.fr/17lj70
> PC Part Picker list (just in case): https://pcpartpicker...tt/saved/fndPxr
> 
> Going to try and make this as thorough as possible, I'm in desperate need of my workstation for my full-time job right now. Sunday night I shut my system down as usual, and when I went to turn in on the next morning but it shut off after about 10 seconds, without posting anything to the screen. I tried a few more times and the same thing, it would just reset. Eventually, it would finally go to the Windows logo screen, but just shut off. I tried going into safe mode or repair your computer and even booting from a USB with Windows 7 on it, each time it reset at the Windows logo. So I went down the list of troubleshoots I've learned over the years, they are as such (with the results I got from doing them):
> 
> Re-seated all the parts (except the CPU or the X61 cooler): nothing
> Unplugged everything from the I/O ports on the mobo and re-inserted them, as well as trying it with everything BUT the mouse plugged in (and tried the mouse in different ports): nothing
> Reset BIOS/CMOS via the two-pin short and also took out the battery for 10 seconds: nothing
> Took out all but one ram stick, which I left in the correct slot as per the mobo's manual: this was when I started getting the Windows Logo, though I got it before with all of them in too, so idk.
> Shorted the PSU to test if it worked via paperclip to green wire and black ground wire: nothing
> Re-seated all PSU plugs connected to the mobo: nothing
> 
> My OS is running off the Samsong EVO 850 250GB SSD, my CPU was OCed to 4.3GHz, and the ram was set to 2800MHz (the precise numbers should be in that first link to my CPU-Z validator page). I asked for help on the LinusTechTip forums, but the only thing anyone could come up with was the mobo. So, I spent some money I don't really have on a ASUS X99-A board to try and fix it so I can get back to work. Initially: I was having the same problems, resetting in a loop. So this time, I did a bunch of the same troubleshoots: re-seated everything, reset CMOS, checked all power cords from PSU to mobo and hard drives and whatnot. Everything seemed fine. Eventually something changed somewhere and I'm not sure, but once I had just the SSD with my OS on it: it let me get to the BIOS, and eventually the desktop. I was excited but cautious, so I tried plugging in the rest of the ram and the other hard drives. Now the same exact issue starts up again: reset loops. I try plugging just the OS drive in again and it's doing the reset loops. At this point, I just was miserable and gave up until today.
> 
> So this morning I try moving the SATA to different ports on the mobo, try plugging in one other HDD to see if it'd work, re-seat everything yet again, reset the CMOS, but nothing. I'm at a loss as to what to do next, I NEED my workstation for my job, I do full-time VFX and so far I'm 4 days out of work, and each passing hour is really adding up. I'm desperately looking for help on this, I'm good with computers but this is becoming exceedingly stressful. What do I do? Where's the issue? Is it the SATA ports or the CMOS not being reset properly or a hardware failure? The new mobo has some error LEDs and a 2-digit error code display, so if those will help indicate what's going on just ask me for info. Right now, when I try to boot it up, the ram light comes on, stays on for a bit, they all go off, then the VGA_LED comes on, and then it resets after a couple seconds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raelliott*
> 
> Yeah I can boot with these settings, the problem is once I put in the rest of the sticks: no post. I tried using each one, by itself, in the first slot and all four times I could get into BIOS. But with all 4 in together: its no go. To me, that seems like it's either the settins in the BIOS need changing, or the mobo itself maybe has a problem with the other slots? I'll check out those papers in the meantime though, thanks.


So this is the ASUS mobo, not the gigabyte... was the giga OC'd? were you messing with the cache voltage rails on the Giga board? Not difficult to cook the cache if you are not careful on that MB.
The ram is in the correct slots according to the manual? and when using only one stick it ruins properly? If yes, you need to ID if one of the ram channels is borked... the MB wil lrun fine even with 3 sticks, so try 2 then 3 (at optimized defaults).


----------



## raelliott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So this is the ASUS mobo, not the gigabyte... was the giga OC'd? were you messing with the cache voltage rails on the Giga board? Not difficult to cook the cache if you are not careful on that MB.
> The ram is in the correct slots according to the manual? and when using only one stick it ruins properly? If yes, you need to ID if one of the ram channels is borked... the MB wil lrun fine even with 3 sticks, so try 2 then 3 (at optimized defaults).


The Gigabyte was OCed,but I just used the first XMP profile, I had posted on another forum before asking why my Corsair Vengeance RAM wasn't running at 2800MHz (was listed as 1033MHz) and was informed on how to change it so that it ran at around 1407MHz and the multiplier so it was at 2800MHz. I had no problems with stability after that, and I work in the ram-hungry Adobe After Effects.

The ram are in the correct slots as per the manual (A1, B1, D1,C1). I'll try two then three sticks now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raelliott*
> 
> The Gigabyte was OCed,but I just used the first XMP profile, I had posted on another forum before asking why my Corsair Vengeance RAM wasn't running at 2800MHz (was listed as 1033MHz) and was informed on how to change it so that it ran at around 1407MHz and the multiplier so it was at 2800MHz. I had no problems with stability after that, and I work in the ram-hungry Adobe After Effects.
> 
> The ram are in the correct slots as per the manual (A1, B1, D1,C1). I'll try two then three sticks now.


yeah, if you use the 2800 XMP (bclk at 127.3) and leave voltages on auto (even if you set a voltage for core) the auto rules for cache are in play...








post back with your results on dual and tri channel.


----------



## raelliott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, if you use the 2800 XMP (bclk at 127.3) and leave voltages on auto (even if you set a voltage for core) the auto rules for cache are in play...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post back with your results on dual and tri channel.


Oooook sooo... Everything's fine now? I put the second one in, then I did a quick check in CPU-Z: http://valid.x86.fr/43ijla

Then I did one with three in (forgot to grab the link to the validator page, but it said the same thing, only 24GB of memory this time)
Then finally put the fourth one in: http://valid.x86.fr/17lj70

Do those numbers look right to you? Should I run a specific program to test stability? I'm cautiously optimistic about this but I don't want to jinx it. Perhaps putting the sticks in one at a time, in the order the manual has them listed, did the trick? I have no idea.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raelliott*
> 
> Oooook sooo... Everything's fine now? I put the second one in, then I did a quick check in CPU-Z: http://valid.x86.fr/43ijla
> 
> Then I did one with three in (forgot to grab the link to the validator page, but it said the same thing, only 24GB of memory this time)
> Then finally put the fourth one in: http://valid.x86.fr/17lj70
> 
> Do those numbers look right to you? Should I run a specific program to test stability? I'm cautiously optimistic about this but I don't want to jinx it. Perhaps putting the sticks in one at a time, in the order the manual has them listed, did the trick? I have no idea.


use AID64 for "gentle" stability. HCI memtest for ram (follow the included instructions), RealBench for system-wide, x264 or the HWBOT x265 benchmark...

so, that's a 4x8GB kit. probably should just stay with the XMP, but you may be able to get 3200, or a very tight 2666 on strap 100 once things settle down and you have SAVED the the current working settings.









next time you restart, put a fat-32 formatted usb stick in any slot, get to bios and hit F12 on each bios page - will drop a pic to thje stick... or, use cntrl-F2 to drop a text file of all bios setttings (I think that board will do that).


----------



## MR-e

Guys, am I doing something wrong with my OC? I can't seem to get 3200MHz Ram OC to boot. When I set 3200MHz, my computer will enter a reboot loop continuously. Please have a look at my bios settings and advise what I can change to get 3200MHz stable.

On my previous board, I was able to get 3200MHz stable with settings below. All I did was change mobo and reinstall windows.

1.35vram
0.960 VCCSA
16-16-16-38 1T

Tested to pass HCI Memtest +2500% overnight


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Guys, am I doing something wrong with my OC? I can't seem to get 3200MHz Ram OC to boot. When I set 3200MHz, my computer will enter a reboot loop continuously. Please have a look at my bios settings and advise what I can change to get 3200MHz stable.
> 
> On my previous board, I was able to get 3200MHz stable with settings below. All I did was change mobo and reinstall windows.
> 
> 1.35vram
> 0.960 VCCSA
> 16-16-16-38 1T
> 
> Tested to pass HCI Memtest +2500% overnight
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


set dram:bclk ratio to auto. ram to 3200, enter the timings that worked before and add 25mV to the dram voltage. Also, you have manually set values that work better with "Auto" on the R5E, and have not manually set those you really should (LLC, power phase, etc.)
Read the guide posted in the OP.


----------



## Elvago

@djgar
@Praz

Wake on Lan in Windows 10 x64 pro is working









In addition to the instructions of the manual
Reserve DHCP in router
Redirect IP and MAC for PC in router
Fast boot disabled in bios



I am very happy

Thank you!!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvago*
> 
> @djgar
> @Praz
> 
> Wake on Lan in Windows 10 x64 pro is working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to the instructions of the manual
> Reserve DHCP in router
> Redirect IP and MAC for PC in router
> Fast boot disabled in bios
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy
> 
> Thank you!!


You're welcome. Life is good!


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> set dram:bclk ratio to auto. ram to 3200, enter the timings that worked before and add 25mV to the dram voltage. Also, you have manually set values that work better with "Auto" on the R5E, and have not manually set those you really should (LLC, power phase, etc.)
> Read the guide posted in the OP.


Hi Jpmboy, thanks for the tips. I read the guides in the op and it doesn't mention what values were better left with "Auto" and what to enter for LLC, Power Phase. Would you be able to advise me on what the optimized settings are for a 4.3GHz oc?

Thank you,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hi Jpmboy, thanks for the tips. I read the guides in the op and it doesn't mention what values were better left with "Auto" and what to enter for LLC, Power Phase. Would you be able to advise me on what the optimized settings are for a 4.3GHz oc?
> 
> Thank you,


stick with LLC 6, set VCCIN to 1.9-1.95V for that clock. OPtimized CPU power phase, cpu current at 130%
here's some representative bios screen shots, I'm using 8x4GB ram sticks so you can probably leave the 2 VCCIOs on auto:

46c42m26t2.zip 4208k .zip file


----------



## MR-e

Thank you JP! Will be spending this evening tinkering








Your screens are a great reference point to work with


----------



## elbeasto

Trying to make the fan speed change with Turbo app but when ever the program launches nothing changes, I have the power saving performance on Auto as per required.

Ai Suite defaults to Performance mode after every restart anyway but yeah...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Thank you JP! Will be spending this evening tinkering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your screens are a great reference point to work with


one thing - if using adaptive vcore, leave CPU SVID on " Auto". Works better that way.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Hey guys

Just ordered the SM951 NVMe to use as a boot drive with my X99-S board. Any potential issues I should be aware about, or is it pretty much plug & play like a normal SSD?

I'm on the latest BIOS and have updated the management engine firmware to the latest version available as well.

Any tips would be appreciated


----------



## HagbardCeline

Is there a trick to getting the system to recognize an M.2 drive?

I only have a single Video card, so I know it's not a lane issue. The drive is a Samsung EVO 850 M.2, 250gb. I flashed to the latest BIOS (I think they were 1901). The drive is snug. Screw is secure.

In the config onboard devices section, I checked the PCIe configuration. It is set to AUTO (which the documentation says is where you want it set). However the M.2. drive doesn't show up in the list of boot devices, and Windows installer couldn't find it either. Any ideas?

I did notice that this is one of the "two notch" M.2 drives. Does the X99-A3.1 only take the ones that have a single notch?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HagbardCeline*
> 
> Is there a trick to getting the system to recognize an M.2 drive?
> 
> I only have a single Video card, so I know it's not a lane issue. The drive is a Samsung EVO 850 M.2, 250gb. I flashed to the latest BIOS (I think they were 1901). The drive is snug. Screw is secure.
> 
> In the config onboard devices section, I checked the PCIe configuration. It is set to AUTO (which the documentation says is where you want it set). However the M.2. drive doesn't show up in the list of boot devices, and Windows installer couldn't find it either. Any ideas?
> 
> I did notice that this is one of the "two notch" M.2 drives. Does the X99-A3.1 only take the ones that have a single notch?


M.2 comes in mSATA / PCIE. The Rampage V Extreme only takes PCIe M.2 devices.

The Samsung 850 Evo M.2 is mSATA interface.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Just ordered the SM951 NVMe to use as a boot drive with my X99-S board. Any potential issues I should be aware about, or is it pretty much plug & play like a normal SSD?
> 
> I'm on the latest BIOS and have updated the management engine firmware to the latest version available as well.
> 
> Any tips would be appreciated


Don't think so. Just run the latest bios, disable CSM. And it should be fine and dandy. If Samsung has their own NVMe driver wrapper, then use that on F6 driver install ( during windows installation ), if not, just install win as usual.

Only 8.1+ supports NVMe


----------



## HagbardCeline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> M.2 comes in mSATA / PCIE. The Rampage V Extreme only takes PCIe M.2 devices.


Well ball sacks. Can't return it either.


----------



## crow4t

Ugh. I'm having a concerning problem.

Using X99-Pro-A board.

Running Server 2012R2 for a set purpose with Hyper-V. Processor is a E5-2620V3. Should be fine. Hyper V doesn't see virtualization. Damn. Check BIOS. Virtualization is turned on (enabled), and VT-d is off (since recommended by Hyper-V).. tried it the other way also.. but left it off.

No go. So, finding nowhere else in BIOS to enable virtualization or make any change that I can see that would impact this, stuck.

So, I figured "maybe a compatibility with the Xeon" issue; so I grabbed an I7-5820. It also doesn't see virtualization in Server 2012R2..



I will take absolutely any suggestions; for obvious reasons would prefer to use the Xeon.. but considering this may be a motherboard issue and may just switch boards... any thoughts??


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvago*
> 
> @djgar
> @Praz
> 
> Wake on Lan in Windows 10 x64 pro is working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to the instructions of the manual
> Reserve DHCP in router
> Redirect IP and MAC for PC in router
> Fast boot disabled in bios
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy
> 
> Thank you!!


Me alegro de que te funcione. Yo he tenido problemas con una ASRock en linux, porque el driver del chip ethernet (Atheros) no soporta WoL. ¿Realmente hacía falta desactivar fastboot?

Glad to see it works. I've had problems with an ASRock under linux, because the ethernet driver (Atheros) doesn't support WoL. Did you really had to disable fast boot?


----------



## Elvago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Me alegro de que te funcione. Yo he tenido problemas con una ASRock en linux, porque el driver del chip ethernet (Atheros) no soporta WoL. ¿Realmente hacía falta desactivar fastboot?
> 
> Glad to see it works. I've had problems with an ASRock under linux, because the ethernet driver (Atheros) doesn't support WoL. Did you really had to disable fast boot?


Si hacia falta deshabilitar fast boot no lo se pero cuando lo hice wol empezó a funcionar.
Igual es inestable pues no funciona siempre, pero por lo menos localmente anda muy bien y también funciona wake by rtc que no lo hacía.
Lo que me sucede es que cada vez que hago un cambio en la configuración de la bios, el sistema no arranca normalmente, tengo 32 gb de ram que, para que me lo reconozca, tengo que volver a reiniciar el SO luego de modificar un parámetro en la bios

If needed disable fast boot do not it is but when I did it wol began to operate.

Same is unstable does not always work, but at least locally anda works very well and also wake by rtc that didn't make it.

What happens to me is that everytime I make a change in the bios Setup, the system will not start normally, I have 32 gb of ram, so you will recognize me, I have to restart the OS after you modify a setting in the bios


----------



## MR-e

@Jpmboy
Tried your suggestions and referenced your bios config. I was able to get 3200MHz to post and HCI memtest was stable up to 227% before it flagged an error.

Had to run:
1.4v ram
1.4v eventual ram
1.1v vccsa
16-16-16-38 1T - rest on auto timings

Still errors out at 3200MHz but atleast can post now... not sure what else I can try as I've probably played with every volt from stock up to those listed above and still cannot be stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> Tried your suggestions and referenced your bios config. I was able to get 3200MHz to post and HCI memtest was stable up to 227% before it flagged an error.
> 
> Had to run:
> 1.4v ram
> 1.4v eventual ram
> 1.1v vccsa
> 16-16-16-38 1T - rest on auto timings
> 
> Still errors out at 3200MHz but atleast can post now... not sure what else I can try as I've probably played with every volt from stock up to those listed above and still cannot be stable.


you probably do not need VCCSA that high (and it can cause instability. It's one of those rails where more is not always better). Initially, leave secondary timings on auto if you set them according to the file posted. Late errors in HCI usually "fix" with a tad more VDIMM,
Which LPX kit is that?
also - tRAS should = CL+tRTP+tRCD, so if you have tRTP on auto it probab = 10, then tRAS should be 42. (the row needs to be open the entire time for the 3 ops to complete). Also, unless those are samsung ICs, try 16-18-18-44-1T at 1.4-1.425V. I've had 8x4GB sticks running at 1.455V for months and they are fine... so far. Intel will certify XMP to 1.5V so just stay below that. btw - I have a ddr4 trident sammy kit on a z170 rig at 3466 with 1.49V - they never go above 35C. Ever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvago*
> 
> Si hacia falta deshabilitar fast boot no lo se pero cuando lo hice wol empezó a funcionar.
> Igual es inestable pues no funciona siempre, pero por lo menos localmente anda muy bien y también funciona wake by rtc que no lo hacía.
> Lo que me sucede es que cada vez que hago un cambio en la configuración de la bios, el sistema no arranca normalmente, tengo 32 gb de ram que, para que me lo reconozca, tengo que volver a reiniciar el SO luego de modificar un parámetro en la bios


English please.


----------



## Elvago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> English please.


I am sorry

I answered the question in Spanish from cloppy007


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvago*
> 
> I am sorry
> 
> I answered the question in Spanish from cloppy007


no problem for me...


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you probably do not need VCCSA that high (and it can cause instability. It's one of those rails where more is not always better). Initially, leave secondary timings on auto if you set them according to the file posted. Late errors in HCI usually "fix" with a tad more VDIMM,
> Which LPX kit is that?
> also - tRAS should = CL+tRTP+tRCD, so if you have tRTP on auto it probab = 10, then tRAS should be 42. (the row needs to be open the entire time for the 3 ops to complete). Also, unless those are samsung ICs, try 16-18-18-44-1T at 1.4-1.425V. I've had 8x4GB sticks running at 1.455V for months and they are fine... so far. Intel will certify XMP to 1.5V so just stay below that. btw - I have a ddr4 trident sammy kit on a z170 rig at 3466 with 1.49V - they never go above 35C. Ever.


Thanks for the tips, although I still don't understand tRAS, since you said it's the sum of the first 3 primary timings. Then later say try 16-18-18-44, wouldn't that equal a tRAS of 52?

I kept at it and have now nailed down 3200MHz @ 16-16-16-42 1T - rest on auto timings.








1.38v dram
1.38v eventual dram
0.984v vccsa

800+ % HCI Memtest stable. Shut it down when I get to 800% as I think that's safe.
Thanks again for your help JP!


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvago*
> 
> Si hacia falta deshabilitar fast boot no lo se pero cuando lo hice wol empezó a funcionar.
> Igual es inestable pues no funciona siempre, pero por lo menos localmente anda muy bien y también funciona wake by rtc que no lo hacía.
> Lo que me sucede es que cada vez que hago un cambio en la configuración de la bios, el sistema no arranca normalmente, tengo 32 gb de ram que, para que me lo reconozca, tengo que volver a reiniciar el SO luego de modificar un parámetro en la bios
> 
> If needed disable fast boot do not it is but when I did it wol began to operate.
> 
> Same is unstable does not always work, but at least locally anda works very well and also wake by rtc that didn't make it.
> 
> What happens to me is that everytime I make a change in the bios Setup, the system will not start normally, I have 32 gb of ram, so you will recognize me, I have to restart the OS after you modify a setting in the bios


That's weird. Did you had that problem before? Are you using XMP memory profiles?


Spoiler: Warning: non english



Qué raro. ¿Te pasaba antes? ¿Usas perfiles de memoria XMP?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Thanks for the tips, although I still don't understand tRAS, since you said it's the sum of the first 3 primary timings. Then later say try 16-18-18-44, wouldn't that equal a tRAS of 52?
> 
> I kept at it and have now nailed down 3200MHz @ 16-16-16-42 1T - rest on auto timings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.38v dram
> 1.38v eventual dram
> 0.984v vccsa
> 
> 800+ % HCI Memtest stable. Shut it down when I get to 800% as I think that's safe.
> Thanks again for your help JP!


*Nice!*
the first two and tRTP
So, 16+16+12 (from your memtweak) = 44 (+/- 2 or so) otherwise the microcode sets a value to correct the timing error - and we cannot probe that value! (will set a value at each memory training during post).


----------



## Dreamliner

*Has anyone figured out how to manually configure the fan control minimum speeds in Thermal Radar / AI Suite?*

I have a bunch of identical 140mm fans in my PC and the Thermal Tuning Wizard keeps sending too high of a signal to some of the fans. I know they can spin slower so I want to manually tell AI Suite what the minimums are. The graph for each fan won't let me pull past its 'pre-determined' minimums which are incorrect.

I switched from PWM to DC on all my fans (they are 3-pin) and that helped, but some are still spinning at 675ish RPM (55% graph minimum) and the rest are at 450ish (35% graph minimum). I want to manually set them all to 35% and would prefer to still have the 'ramp-up' control. Obviously I could physically see if they stop spinning, but they won't.

Help?


----------



## Elvago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: non english
> 
> 
> 
> Qué raro. ¿Te pasaba antes? ¿Usas perfiles de memoria XMP?


do not use xmp

The plate is crazy jajja

The ruling does not bother because it goes with a reboot


----------



## sabishiihito

Wrong thread.


----------



## Kevsrocking

Forgive me if this is a bad question for this thread. Trying to determine which direction to go for memory on my ASUS X99 Deluxe. I'm pondering:

1. 32gigs vs 64gigs?
2. Speed 2133, 24, 26, 3K? It appears you can OC the 2133 pretty well so why spend for the higher speed?
3. Dominator or Vengeance? I'm kind of leaning toward Corsair but I'll take other suggestions.

Oh, I have a 5930.

I'll take recommendation for a video card too (Best value). Building a video/photo editing monster. Games not so much for me but I have 10yr old who loves COD.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Powerfull64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevsrocking*
> 
> Forgive me if this is a bad question for this thread. Trying to determine which direction to go for memory on my ASUS X99 Deluxe. I'm pondering:
> 
> 1. 32gigs vs 64gigs?
> 2. Speed 2133, 24, 26, 3K? It appears you can OC the 2133 pretty well so why spend for the higher speed?
> 3. Dominator or Vengeance? I'm kind of leaning toward Corsair but I'll take other suggestions.
> 
> Oh, I have a 5930.
> 
> I'll take recommendation for a video card too (Best value). Building a video/photo editing monster. Games not so much for me but I have 10yr old who loves COD.
> 
> Thanks!!!


My own experience:

1. In Call of Duty Advanced Warfare I got 29GB of memory used in 4K with details max out except AA, and I activated the options to do some pre-loading in cache (RAM) during cinematic. With 64GB you can also play with bigger RAMdisk.

2-3. My cheap Crutial 2133CAS15 kits clocked at 2400CAS12, higher speed could be difficult for 64GB. Some do 3000 (GSkill) with 32GB.


----------



## DNMock

Hey On my Asus Deluxe X99 motherboard a while back I installed a Samsung 951 m.2 SSD. While I hadn't really thought about it, I had been noticing some slow load times for different games (use it to have all my games stored on steam and such). But didn't pay any mind to it. Got around to checking it today and saw this little jewel when compared to my 840 EVO ssd:



It's installed on the m.2 slot on the board

and there is nothing attached to the 16x5 slot that the m.2 is said to share bandwidth with.

Slot 1 and Slot 3 both have x16 GPU's attacked to them and the CPU is a 5930K so there are 40 lanes of PCIE to work with here.

Anyone know what settings in bios or whatever I need to tweak to get it to run correctly?


----------



## Powerfull64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Hey On my Asus Deluxe X99 motherboard a while back I installed a Samsung 951 m.2 SSD. While I hadn't really thought about it, I had been noticing some slow load times for different games (use it to have all my games stored on steam and such). But didn't pay any mind to it. Got around to checking it today and saw this little jewel when compared to my 840 EVO ssd:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's installed on the m.2 slot on the board
> 
> and there is nothing attached to the 16x5 slot that the m.2 is said to share bandwidth with.
> 
> Slot 1 and Slot 3 both have x16 GPU's attacked to them and the CPU is a 5930K so there are 40 lanes of PCIE to work with here.
> 
> Anyone know what settings in bios or whatever I need to tweak to get it to run correctly?


Your SM951 AHCI seems to run correctly, you must have the rapid mode enabled on the 840 EVO, you should disabled it to compare it to the SM951.

You can turn off c-states, if not already done, for a small increase of speed.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powerfull64*
> 
> Your SM951 AHCI seems to run correctly, you must have the rapid mode enabled on the 840 EVO, you should disabled it to compare it to the SM951.
> 
> You can turn off c-states, if not already done, for a small increase of speed.












Yeah you are right, didn't even look so much at the numbers, just that the 840 was scoring higher. In hindsight I realize that was a pretty stupid oversight on my part.










Thanks for helping a nub.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys if explained before sorry; what are these ACS control and MCTP in bios? Should be disabled or enabled?


----------



## Powerfull64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you are right, didn't even look so much at the numbers, just that the 840 was scoring higher. In hindsight I realize that was a pretty stupid oversight on my part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping a nub.


You are welcome


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Guys if explained before sorry; what are these ACS control and MCTP in bios? Should be disabled or enabled?


If you're not using VT-D/SR-IOV (server class virtualization), ACS is irrelevant and doesn't matter of it is on or off.

ACS
Quote:


> 4.3 Access Control Services (ACS)
> 
> The PCIe specification allows for peer-to-peer transactions. This means that it is possible and even desirable in some cases for one PCIe endpoint (say a Virtual Function - or even a standard PCIe Function) to send data directly to another endpoint without having to go through the Root Complex.
> 
> In the most recent generation of Intel Architecture servers, most designs do not have a PCIe switch between the PCIe Endpoint and the PCIe Root Complex. There are some PCIe Endpoint devices however that do have a PCIe Switch within them. One example of this are some quad-port Ethernet NICs, where the NIC is composed of two dual-port Ethernet devices connected via a PCIe switch on the NIC itself.
> 
> In a virtualized environment it is generally not desirable to have peer-to-peer transactions that do not go through the root complex. With both Direct Assignment (see Section 2.3.2) and SR-IOV, which is also a form of Direct Assignment, the PCIe transactions should go through the Root Complex in order for the Address Translation Service to be utilized.
> 
> *Access Control Services (ACS) provides a mechanism by which a Peer-to-Peer PCIe transaction can be forced to go up through the PCIe Root Complex. ACS can be thought of as a kind of gate-keeper - preventing unauthorized transactions from occurring.*
> 
> Without ACS, it is possible for a PCIe Endpoint to either accidentally or intentionally (maliciously) write to an invalid/illegal area on a peer endpoint, potentially causing problems.
> Access Control Service began as an ECN to the PCI specification; it is now part of the PCI specification itself.


MCTP

If you're not administering these systems in a corporate environment, then having MCTP on or off is irrelevant.
Quote:


> Management Component Transport Protocol (MCTP) is a protocol designed by the Distributed Management Task Force (DMTF) to support communications between different intelligent hardware components that make up a platform management subsystem, providing monitoring and control functions inside a managed computer system.


----------



## newls1

im currently using bios 1703 on my x99-A with ZERO issues, i just ordered a 32gb DDR3200 speed kit, should i flash to bios 1901 or keep my 1703? Whats the general concenses of this new bios?


----------



## HagbardCeline

I have an additional question if anyone can help. Is there any advantage between installing the Samsung SM951 M.2 Gen 2 drive, vs the $70 more expensive Gen 3, NVME version of the SM951? Can the Asus X99-A even take advantage of gen 3?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> im currently using bios 1703 on my x99-A with ZERO issues, i just ordered a 32gb DDR3200 speed kit, should i flash to bios 1901 or keep my 1703? Whats the general concenses of this new bios?


If it's not broken, don't fix it


----------



## marn3us

Hello everybody, my fan extension card (bundled with X99 Deluxe) unfortunately is not working properly: i plugged in 3 PWM fans (noctua's) and it is controlling them via DC mode despite having selected PWM in bios...

Is this a malfunctioning or is ASUS using the "fake pwm" (5V on the 4th pin instead of pwm signal) on their extension card, despite using true pwm on the board headers?

Can someone (@[email protected]) please help me with this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello,

Bought this Ripjaws V kit :

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gvkb

I can't get the memory running at 3200 and specified timings (manual settings, no XMP). Whatever I do in UEFI, it's an absolute no-go (infinite 00 code loop)

100 strap
3200 frequency
16.18.18.38.2T - 1.39v eventual dram voltage
Tried diifferent 0SA voltage from 0.92 to 1.15v / dram voltage up to 1.5 (extreme memory phase in Digi+) etc.
CPU & cache left on auto

I can boot with only one stick but even in dual channel, 00 code again.

What I don't understand is that I could boot and run some memory benchmark tests with 8x4 KIngston at 3200



This is with 4500 core & 4400 cache

But it didn't pass HCI without too much voltage for my taste.

However I can reach 3000 15.16.16.35.2T at 125 strap





Do you think it's coming from sticks not holding the specified frequency or my CPU's IMC not strong enough?
What's weird is that I can't even go into UEFI, no matter what I do.

Or perhaps the motherboard doesn't like these dimms (designed for Z170).
But Praz has the F4-3200C16Q-32GVK kit (16.16.16.38) and he has no problem running 3200 and I have a better 5960X than his
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> G.Skill 4 x 8GB, 3200MHz, 16-16-16-42 1N, 1.35V.


Do you have some suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## djgar

@Dr Mad: Have you tried all 4 sticks one at a time? Just wondering ...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Bought this Ripjaws V kit :
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gvkb
> 
> I can't get the memory running at 3200 and specified timings (manual settings, no XMP). Whatever I do in UEFI, it's an absolute no-go (infinite 00 code loop)
> 
> 100 strap
> 3200 frequency
> 16.18.18.38.2T - 1.39v eventual dram voltage
> Tried diifferent 0SA voltage from 0.92 to 1.15v / dram voltage up to 1.5 (extreme memory phase in Digi+) etc.
> CPU & cache left on auto
> 
> I can boot with only one stick but even in dual channel, 00 code again.
> 
> What I don't understand is that I could boot and run some memory benchmark tests with 8x4 KIngston at 3200
> 
> 
> 
> This is with 4500 core & 4400 cache
> 
> But it didn't pass HCI without too much voltage for my taste.
> 
> However I can reach 3000 15.16.16.35.2T at 125 strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it's coming from sticks not holding the specified frequency or my CPU's IMC not strong enough?
> What's weird is that I can't even go into UEFI, no matter what I do.
> 
> Or perhaps the motherboard doesn't like these dimms (designed for Z170).
> But Praz has the F4-3200C16Q-32GVK kit (16.16.16.38) and he has no problem running 3200 and I have a better 5960X than his
> Do you have some suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Praz has a significant understanding of the platform and IO elements that require both time and patience to work with, coupled with the fact 3200 4x8 requires a reasonable IMC, to get these kits to work on a platform they were not designed for may require extensive tuning. My advice to you would be to either attempt to run them at a lower frequency or return them for a kit that was binned to run in quad channel on this platform.

Also I don't understand how you could make an assumption that yours is a better CPU than his - whatever that may mean.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Bought this Ripjaws V kit :
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gvkb
> 
> I can't get the memory running at 3200 and specified timings (manual settings, no XMP). Whatever I do in UEFI, it's an absolute no-go (infinite 00 code loop)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 100 strap
> 3200 frequency
> 16.18.18.38.2T - 1.39v eventual dram voltage
> Tried diifferent 0SA voltage from 0.92 to 1.15v / dram voltage up to 1.5 (extreme memory phase in Digi+) etc.
> CPU & cache left on auto
> 
> I can boot with only one stick but even in dual channel, 00 code again.
> 
> What I don't understand is that I could boot and run some memory benchmark tests with 8x4 KIngston at 3200
> 
> 
> 
> This is with 4500 core & 4400 cache
> 
> But it didn't pass HCI without too much voltage for my taste.
> 
> However I can reach 3000 15.16.16.35.2T at 125 strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it's coming from sticks not holding the specified frequency or my CPU's IMC not strong enough?
> What's weird is that I can't even go into UEFI, no matter what I do.
> 
> Or perhaps the motherboard doesn't like these dimms (designed for Z170).
> But Praz has the F4-3200C16Q-32GVK kit (16.16.16.38) and he has no problem running 3200 and I have a better 5960X than his
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have some suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Never underestimate Praz.









lol - they are binned dual channel, you're running a quad channel board. So avoid XMP. What MB again? (Fill Out Rigbuilder)


----------



## Killa Cam

So ive been trying to fix my first x99 deluxe mobo that went to crap back in april. Bought a new bios chip online and try to swap it out today to see if that could have fixed it. Nope. Still q code b1 and wont boot. Ive tried everything and im afraid to rma to asus.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> So ive been trying to fix my first x99 deluxe mobo that went to crap back in april. Bought a new bios chip online and try to swap it out today to see if that could have fixed it. Nope. Still q code b1 and wont boot. Ive tried everything and im afraid to rma to asus.


Why are you _afraid_ to RMA something?


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Praz has a significant understanding of the platform and IO elements that require both time and patience to work with, coupled with the fact 3200 4x8 requires a reasonable IMC, to get these kits to work on a platform they were not designed for may require extensive tuning. My advice to you would be to either attempt to run them at a lower frequency or return them for a kit that was binned to run in quad channel on this platform.
> 
> *Also I don't understand how you could make an assumption that yours is a better CPU than his - whatever that may mean*.


Of course I'm aware Praz is Praz but unless he didn't work on the minimum vcore at that moment, my 5960X is rockstable 4500 1.19v / 4275 cache 1.2v. Praz's cpu on that screen is 4400 1.34v.
Or it's 4400 Prime95 AVX stable, then I didn't say anything








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Never underestimate Praz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - they are binned dual channel, you're running a quad channel board. So avoid XMP. What MB again? (Fill Out Rigbuilder)


Hello,

See Praz's screen posted above, (cpu-z memory SPD) it's that Z170's designed kit ---> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gvk

I don't use XMP, only manual settings.

Plus, it's Praz himself who told me these kits would work without problem ^^

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/12850#post_24423121

Anyway, I'll continue to tweak in UEFI and see if I can at least pass the boot without error code.


----------



## Silent Scone

You said with this kind of memory, I would take that comment as saying 3200 4x8 is possible.

It's not a sniff at your capability, I wouldn't expect that kit to work without tuning either. See how you get on with 2800-3000, and work from there. Sometimes when new to a platform - shooting for the stars does more harm than good.


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Guys, which ASUS X99 mobo has Bluetooth adapter onboard? And which chipset those adapters based on, what drivers do they use? Maybe you could suggest me whata drivers to try in my problem? I don't want to offtop here so please answer in that tread if you have advice
I have X99-E WS so it doesn't have BT onboard


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You said with this kind of memory, I would take that comment as saying 3200 4x8 is possible.
> 
> It's not a sniff at your capability, I wouldn't expect that kit to work without tuning either. See how you get on with 2800-3000, and work from there. Sometimes when new to a platform - shooting for the stars does more harm than good.


I still have very much to learn about X99 but I'm playing with it since the beginning









Anyway, there's some improvement today :





Pass Hyperpi32 at 3200 16.18.18.38.2T
This is with cpu & cache at stock.

Tried one stick at one time until I could pass the boot with 4 sticks.

Now I'm going to try cpu overclock, then cache but I'm not confident that it will work.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> I still have very much to learn about X99 but I'm playing with it since the beginning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, there's some improvement today :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pass Hyperpi32 at 3200 16.18.18.38.2T
> This is with cpu & cache at stock.
> 
> Tried one stick at one time until I could pass the boot with 4 sticks.
> 
> Now I'm going to try cpu overclock, then cache but I'm not confident that it will work.


I would run that through an hour of GSAT or HCI Mem test before moving on to other aspects of your overclock. Good progress though


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello,

Could pass Hyperpi32 4500 cpu / 4200 cache / 3200 16.18.18.38.2T at 1.39v



Problem is, stability is erratic and I think it needs subtle adjustements in memory 2nd/3rd timings
Plus, it's harder in adaptive mode and sometime lose a dimm (always D1, but memory stick seems not to be the cause)

I always try Hyperpi32 first since it's really sensitive to cache OC and it's short enough to try different settings after failing the test.

Now I have 2 options :

1 - Running the memory 3000 since it's HCI memtest stable 600% coverage (cpu 4500 / cache 4250). But I'd prefer use adaptive over offset (1.02v in idle / 0.752v for adaptive).
Also, I'm not sure about that but I feel 125 strap brings some troubles for USB/sata peripherals.
My external soundcard (RME Babyface) is connected on USB and sometimes, there's some audio glitch/jitters, especially when intensively browsing the web.

Maybe it's just pure coincidence, I'll see if they disappear with 100 strap.

2 - Strap 100 and memory at 2666 or 2800 with tight timings.

I always heard 2800 memory is hard to stabilize because of the divider. I guess you're at 100 strap but do you use 100:100 or 100:133 for BCLK Dram ratio?

Thank you


----------



## djgar

I've lost dimms due to over-tightening the nearby MB screw - might be worth checking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Could pass Hyperpi32 4500 cpu / 4200 cache / 3200 16.18.18.38.2T at 1.39v
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is, stability is erratic and I think it needs subtle adjustements in memory 2nd/3rd timings
> Plus, it's harder in adaptive mode and sometime lose a dimm (always D1, but memory stick seems not to be the cause)
> 
> I always try Hyperpi32 first since it's really sensitive to cache OC and it's short enough to try different settings after failing the test.
> 
> Now I have 2 options :
> 
> 1 - Running the memory 3000 since it's HCI memtest stable 600% coverage (cpu 4500 / cache 4250). But I'd prefer use adaptive over offset (1.02v in idle / 0.752v for adaptive).
> Also, I'm not sure about that but I feel 125 strap brings some troubles for USB/sata peripherals.
> My external soundcard (RME Babyface) is connected on USB and sometimes, there's some audio glitch/jitters, especially when intensively browsing the web.
> 
> Maybe it's just pure coincidence, I'll see if they disappear with 100 strap.
> 
> 2 - Strap 100 and memory at 2666 or 2800 with tight timings.
> 
> I always heard 2800 memory is hard to stabilize because of the divider. I guess you're at 100 strap but do you use 100:100 or 100:133 for BCLK Dram ratio?
> 
> Thank you


go with 2666 at tighter timings (like -2 cas vs your 3000 cas)


----------



## Gimbo

Okay I need some help. I have had my system since December running at adaptive 4.5ghz 1.30v 4ghz cache on 100mhz fsb and memory at 2666 15-15-15-40. 5930K and Corsair LPX 2800 kit.

For some strange reason a few days ago my board would not boot and was giving me a vga error, as the led would stay lit. I did some testing with a different video card with the same result.

So going back to my roots I reset the bios to defaults and removed the battery. This allowed me to boot with no issues. I then thought this would be a good time to update my bios as I was still on 1004.

So I updated to 1103. After doing so both cpuz and Aida 64 are reporting weird bus speeds. My fsb is fluctuating between 95 and 99mhz. The memory is doing the same, mostly around 1300mhz which

doubled would be 2600mhz. This never happened on 1004 bios. The fsb would be at 99.98 and the memory was 1333. So thinking maybe I had a weird bios issue I updated once more going to 1502.

This bios revision is giving me the same results as 1103. I am wondering if something has happened to my board? Now to make things even weirder I ran some benchmarks. It appears the benchmark

results are the same as before the update. Should I write this off as sensor reading error? I really would like normal readings if for no other reason then piece of mind.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gimbo*
> 
> Okay I need some help. I have had my system since December running at adaptive 4.5ghz 1.30v 4ghz cache on 100mhz fsb and memory at 2666 15-15-15-40. 5930K and Corsair LPX 2800 kit.
> 
> For some strange reason a few days ago my board would not boot and was giving me a vga error, as the led would stay lit. I did some testing with a different video card with the same result.
> 
> So going back to my roots I reset the bios to defaults and removed the battery. This allowed me to boot with no issues. I then thought this would be a good time to update my bios as I was still on 1004.
> 
> So I updated to 1103. After doing so both cpuz and Aida 64 are reporting weird bus speeds. My fsb is fluctuating between 95 and 99mhz. The memory is doing the same, mostly around 1300mhz which
> 
> doubled would be 2600mhz. This never happened on 1004 bios. The fsb would be at 99.98 and the memory was 1333. So thinking maybe I had a weird bios issue I updated once more going to 1502.
> 
> This bios revision is giving me the same results as 1103. I am wondering if something has happened to my board? Now to make things even weirder I ran some benchmarks. It appears the benchmark
> 
> results are the same as before the update. Should I write this off as sensor reading error? I really would like normal readings if for no other reason then piece of mind.


unless the new bios fixed some issue you were having, just flash back to 1004.


----------



## Gimbo

That is what I thought also. After going back to 1004 the bus speeds were still wonky. Seems something got updated and did not revert back after the downgrade. Any other thoughts?


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
I noticed that the latest 1901 BIOS for my X99 Deluxe makes my cache voltage "go up and down" as if I set adaptive in previous bios.

With previous BIOS the cache voltage was stable if set to use offset, now it varies with CPU load also if I set it to offset.
Is this normal?


----------



## xarot

Long time since I was here. I've been running my 5960X at 4100 for like ten months, rock stable. Lately I got the Intel 750 PCIe SSD and G.Skill Ripjaws4 DDR4-2666 4x8 GB kit.

Then I started having some cold and warm boot issues. The RAM kit runs at 125 strap so I fine-tuned the CPU to run at 4125 MHz core/4 GHz cache/offset voltages and it was very stable, but I had issues even when using optimized defaults.

At first I was using the Intel 750 between my SLId cards and had booting issues. Then I moved it into the bottom slot and everything works better..but I still have occasional warm reboot issues when I just want to restart the PC.

Usually when I restart the computer and want to enter BIOS the screen stays black. Then if I disable fast boot (and to my preference add +3 seconds to the boot time) all problems go away.

What is the culprit with fast boot not working properly? Using 1701 BIOS now.


----------



## Gimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> I noticed that the latest 1901 BIOS for my X99 Deluxe makes my cache voltage "go up and down" as if I set adaptive in previous bios.
> 
> With previous BIOS the cache voltage was stable if set to use offset, now it varies with CPU load also if I set it to offset.
> Is this normal?


I have cache voltage set to auto and it fluctuates some. Bios 1502 loaded but it has done that since day one.


----------



## HagbardCeline

Trying to install a bootable M.2 drive on the X99-A and have run into some snags. The M.2. drive shows up in BIOS no problem. I went through the steps of setting the computer to install windows from an UEFI USB drive, but I am getting a message that my Fury X is isn't UEFI compatible. Am I going to have to put another video card in the thing just to complete this procedure? The only other video card I have (which is currently in my old PC) is 8 years old, and who knows if it's going to work. (It's an old Geforce 8600 GT or something like that). Seems awfully convoluted to take the card out of my old comp just for this.


----------



## Obrigado

where is the 1901 for the X99-S???


----------



## Gimbo

Okay so it seems my issue is worse then first suspected. My processor doesn't seem to be going into turbo mode as often as it should.

It never applies a multiplier more than 12x on a single threaded application. So my single threaded performance is in the toilet!

I don't understand what is doing this, I have all the settings as they were in bios 1004 and everything worked fine until upgrading to 1103 and now 1502.

Someone please guide me as I am now lost. If either Raja or Praz could chime in on this I would really appreciate it.

One more item can someone post the file name convention for usb flashback to function. This is on the deluxe board.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Long time since I was here. I've been running my 5960X at 4100 for like ten months, rock stable. Lately I got the Intel 750 PCIe SSD and G.Skill Ripjaws4 DDR4-2666 4x8 GB kit.
> 
> Then I started having some cold and warm boot issues. The RAM kit runs at 125 strap so I fine-tuned the CPU to run at 4125 MHz core/4 GHz cache/offset voltages and it was very stable, but I had issues even when using optimized defaults.
> 
> At first I was using the Intel 750 between my SLId cards and had booting issues. Then I moved it into the bottom slot and everything works better..but I still have occasional warm reboot issues when I just want to restart the PC.
> 
> Usually when I restart the computer and want to enter BIOS the screen stays black. Then if I disable fast boot (and to my preference add +3 seconds to the boot time) all problems go away.
> 
> What is the culprit with fast boot not working properly? Using 1701 BIOS now.


What code displays when this happens?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What code displays when this happens?


Hey thanks Scone for your reply. That is a tough one for now, my PC is between a house radiator and couch to prevent my kid from fiddling with the cables.







I'll have to see if I can replicate the issue some night when I take the PC out of it's place for some time.

Also spoke too soon...got a cold boot issue again. The PC starts, nothing on screen, and after like 10 seconds it completely shuts down and doesn't start without manually pressing the power button. Did this twice a row, then a normal boot. Sounds like a badly failed training or something? Everything at optimized settings now except fast boot disabled...

I have a 2133 MHz 4x4 GB kit around to check if the RAM is the culprit, but any more ideas before I can get the POST code?


----------



## Powerfull64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HagbardCeline*
> 
> Trying to install a bootable M.2 drive on the X99-A and have run into some snags. The M.2. drive shows up in BIOS no problem. I went through the steps of setting the computer to install windows from an UEFI USB drive, but I am getting a message that my Fury X is isn't UEFI compatible. Am I going to have to put another video card in the thing just to complete this procedure? The only other video card I have (which is currently in my old PC) is 8 years old, and who knows if it's going to work. (It's an old Geforce 8600 GT or something like that). Seems awfully convoluted to take the card out of my old comp just for this.


It is unlikely that your 8 years old card is UEFI compatible, you should request to the Fury X manufacturer a UEFI compatible Bios. I did that with my Sapphire HD7970 and R9 290.
It is also worth to try both bios on your Fury X using the bios switch in case the manufacturer put a UEFI compatible bios, but they are usually the same.

Even if you complete the installation with another UEFI compatible video card, you won't be able the boot the OS if you put back a video card that is not UEFI compatible.


----------



## davidm71

Bet his card has a switch possibly to go from uefi and back maybe?

AnyhowGuys check out my new bios microcode modding guide!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577530/guide-how-to-update-the-cpu-microcode-on-the-x99-ami-bios


----------



## killeragosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> where is the 1901 for the X99-S???


Hei obi!!









Read my precedent posts in this discussion, no good news....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Hey thanks Scone for your reply. That is a tough one for now, *my PC is between a house radiator and couch* to prevent my kid from fiddling with the cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to see if I can replicate the issue some night when I take the PC out of it's place for some time.
> 
> Also spoke too soon...got a cold boot issue again. The PC starts, nothing on screen, and after like 10 seconds it completely shuts down and doesn't start without manually pressing the power button. Did this twice a row, then a normal boot. Sounds like a badly failed training or something? Everything at optimized settings now except fast boot disabled...
> 
> I have a 2133 MHz 4x4 GB kit around to check if the RAM is the culprit, but any more ideas before I can get the POST code?


that just doesn't seem good.









Depending on which M.2 drive you have, try disabling CSM in bios.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that just doesn't seem good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which M.2 drive you have, try disabling CSM in bios.


Hehe don't worry, it's a temporary solution.









I'll try some CSM settings. Also I think I haven't updated the firmware of my Intel 750 yet. It's the PCIe version.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Hehe don't worry, it's a temporary solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try some CSM settings. Also I think I haven't updated the firmware of my Intel 750 yet. It's the PCIe version.


lol - just don't put a blanket on it when winter comes.








750? didn't have a single issue with it - plug and play on the R5E.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that just doesn't seem good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which M.2 drive you have, try disabling CSM in bios.


Difficult to say without knowing the code but certainly sounds like it could be training failure yes.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - just don't put a blanket on it when winter comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 750? didn't have a single issue with it - plug and play on the R5E.












I doubt it's the 750 - amazing piece of hardware. Updated the firmware anyway.

I am suspecting RAM issues, the last time I had some really weird problems on X79 I ended up having a spare CPU, mobo and PSU.


----------



## marn3us

Hello everybody, my fan extension card (bundled with X99 Deluxe) unfortunately is not working properly: i plugged in 3 PWM fans (noctua's) and it is controlling them via DC mode despite having selected PWM in bios...

Is this a malfunctioning or is ASUS using the "fake pwm" (5V on the 4th pin instead of pwm signal) on their extension card, despite using true pwm on the board headers?

Can someone please help me with this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vperez

I was having issues with the USB 3.0 connector on my X99 deluxe. The problem was I wanted to set the SSD (intel 750) at the PCIE 5 slot so I could do SLI at PCIE 1 and 3. The connector for my case was pretty thick (Carbide Air 540) and it would interfere with the SSD as it would push it up slightly a bit. So I got this thin USB 3.0 extension cable which has a very thin head that goes into the motherboard and now the SSD fits perfectly. Dunno if it has been posted but maybe it can help someone out.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> I was having issues with the USB 3.0 connector on my X99 deluxe. The problem was I wanted to set the SSD (intel 750) at the PCIE 5 slot so I could do SLI at PCIE 1 and 3. The connector for my case was pretty thick (Carbide Air 540) and it would interfere with the SSD as it would push it up slightly a bit. So I got this thin USB 3.0 extension cable which has a very thin head that goes into the motherboard and now the SSD fits perfectly. Dunno if it has been posted but maybe it can help someone out.


Nice post, I had to do the same for the same reasons. Boards with such a great number of features and trying to utilise every one of them can be a difficulty at times, but this is the pitfall of long living standards I suppose


----------



## Tephnos

So guys, fun story time.

Bought a H110 GT and attempted to fit it into my R5. Turns out the rad for that damn cooler uses 20mm spacing, and not 15mm like with the GTX.

So it turns out I couldn't fit it, oh well. Put case back together and turn it on - Ram slot B1 isn't being recognised. Had happened before, so I reseat and switch sticks around a few times - still nothing. Give up for now and boot to windows.

And somehow my NIC is ****ed.







It can only send data now and not receive, tried swapping cable, different port on the router, tried a laptop through the same cable and port and it did fine, also tried reinstalling drivers.

So somehow the NIC just got killed. Losing my patience with X99 fast. Skylake sounding like a much better idea by the minute.


----------



## Desolutional

Before saying it's 100% dead, unplug the PSU, and drain everything (hold the mobo/chassis power button for 30 seconds). Then pull the CMOS out and leave the mobo to rest for 10 minutes. Hook everything back up and try again. Sometimes the RAM slots fail to POST if you screw down the CPU heatsink too hard. Not sure about the NIC, but you'd better hope it's not ESD damage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> So guys, fun story time.
> 
> Bought a H110 GT and attempted to fit it into my R5. Turns out the rad for that damn cooler uses 20mm spacing, and not 15mm like with the GTX.
> 
> So it turns out I couldn't fit it, oh well. Put case back together and turn it on - Ram slot B1 isn't being recognised. Had happened before, so I reseat and switch sticks around a few times - still nothing. Give up for now and boot to windows.
> 
> And somehow my NIC is ****ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can only send data now and not receive, tried swapping cable, different port on the router, tried a laptop through the same cable and port and it did fine, also tried reinstalling drivers.
> 
> So somehow the NIC just got killed. Losing my patience with X99 fast. Skylake sounding like a much better idea by the minute.


Given it was fine before attempting to fit the cooler I don't think changing platform is the way to solve your problems.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Given it was fine before attempting to fit the cooler I don't think changing platform is the way to solve your problems.


It wasn't. I had forgotten to mention that the RAM thing had happened before, but reseating it a few times fixed it, so I didn't bother investigating any further.

I'm aware x99 mobos are known for their dead ram slots, and I've had issues with USB before on other mobos. I've never seen a platform with so many people going though multiple mobos, have you?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> It wasn't. I had forgotten to mention that the RAM thing had happened before, but reseating it a few times fixed it, so I didn't bother investigating any further.
> 
> I'm aware x99 mobos are known for their dead ram slots, and I've had issues with USB before on other mobos. I've never seen a platform with so many people going though multiple mobos, have you?


I don't think dead ram slots are actually a common occurrence, but I guess I could be mistaken - if it was, potentially more of a DOA problem. From what you're saying the slot issue sounded intermittent, so possibly over-torquing of the CPU mount or motherboard screws. If reseating was resolving it before that also would suggest similar.

Who knows, the fact still remains changing for an even newer platform in it's infancy and in actual fact downgrading depending on the machines application is an odd solution


----------



## djgar

I've had a dead dram problem before with a rampage III formula. I rma'd one and was ready to rma the second one when I came across the over-tightened MB screw near the DRAM scenario. I checked it out, loosened the screw near the dead DRAM and bingo! DRAM now registered.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've had a dead dram problem before with a rampage III formula. I rma'd one and was ready to rma the second one when I came across the over-tightened MB screw near the DRAM scenario. I checked it out, loosened the screw near the dead DRAM and bingo! DRAM now registered.


Exactly. Any mobo tends not to like it when the memory section is pushed against a chassis more than it needs to.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi alla, what are the x99 Asus mobos that supporta 4 way SLI?
Does x99 deluxe support 4 way SLI? If not, what Asus mobo supports it?

Is there an hardware reason why x99 deluxe does bot support 4 way SLI?

Thanks.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi alla, what are the x99 Asus mobos that supporta 4 way SLI?
> Does x99 deluxe support 4 way SLI? If not, what Asus mobo supports it?


X99-E WS is probably the best one to go for.

As to why they don't all support 4-way SLI, is because it's expensive to place PCIe lanes and PLX switches on a mobo. Also because for most users the benefit of 4-way vs. 3-way SLI is tiny for gaming. Maybe for a dedicated workstation grade rig (which i.e. the X99-E WS is marketed towards). Scaling deteriorates quickly after 2-way, AMD has superior scaling.


----------



## Tephnos

Interesting thoughts guys, it might be a potential overtightening issue, but the dead NIC will still be a problem.

As for downgrading to Skylake, it was mostly through frustration of the X99 platform. I guess I'll go for a replacement 99S board and try again, and be mindful of the screws as well (I just tighten until it stops moving easily with my fingers, then just a notch with a screwdriver. Perhaps I'll just hand tighten next time).

I definitely didn't overtighten the Mobo screws at least, I screw those until simple finger twisting on the screw driver doesn't cut it anymore. No need to use the wrist torque for those little things.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> X99-E WS is probably the best one to go for.
> 
> As to why they don't all support 4-way SLI, is because it's expensive to place PCIe lanes and PLX switches on a mobo. Also because for most users the benefit of 4-way vs. 3-way SLI is tiny for gaming. Maybe for a dedicated workstation grade rig (which i.e. the X99-E WS is marketed towards). Scaling deteriorates quickly after 2-way, AMD has superior scaling.


thanks for the answer.
but lanes shouldn't be a problem on a a 5930K with 40 lanes, am I wrong?
with 40 lanes a 4 way SLI should be doable. or not?


----------



## Silent Scone

4 way SLI is not possible on the Deluxe


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> thanks for the answer.
> but lanes shouldn't be a problem on a a 5930K with 40 lanes, am I wrong?
> with 40 lanes a 4 way SLI should be doable. or not?


With 40 lanes you're looking at a 16x/8x/8x/8x SLI setup. So no, it shouldn't really be an issue. What PLX switches do is "fake" a x16 lane, so those 16x/8x/8x/8x are "faked" to be 16x/16x/16x/16x. PLX is interesting in that it actually helps as any lanes which aren't being used can be used on other PCIe ports, so i.e. unless you're pushing your SLI setup to 100% utilisation, PLX theoretically should benefit you. Seeing as PCIe 3.0 x8 doesn't throttle any current gen GPU however, there is no real world need for PCIe 3.0 x16 for SLI setups, just yet. Even PCIe 3.0 x4 has a tiny 3% lower performance vs. PCIe 3.0 x8 (see the Tom's Hardware article). Either way, if you're planning on a 4-way GPU setup, I'd highly recommend going AMD instead, their cross PCIe XDMA scaling is far superior to nVidia's ancient SLI bridge technique.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've had a dead dram problem before with a rampage III formula. I rma'd one and was ready to rma the second one when I came across the over-tightened MB screw near the DRAM scenario. I checked it out, loosened the screw near the dead DRAM and bingo! DRAM now registered.


this is more common than folks are willing to admit.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> X99-E WS is probably the best one to go for.
> 
> As to why they don't all support 4-way SLI, is because it's expensive to place PCIe lanes and PLX switches on a mobo. Also because for most users the benefit of 4-way vs. 3-way SLI is tiny for gaming. Maybe for a dedicated workstation grade rig (which i.e. the X99-E WS is marketed towards). Scaling deteriorates quickly after 2-way, AMD has superior scaling.


R5E does 4-way. no PLX (40 lane cpu)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> With 40 lanes you're looking at a 16x/8x/8x/8x SLI setup. So no, it shouldn't really be an issue. What PLX switches do is "fake" a x16 lane, so those 16x/8x/8x/8x are "faked" to be 16x/16x/16x/16x. PLX is interesting in that it actually helps as any lanes which aren't being used can be used on other PCIe ports, so i.e. unless you're pushing your SLI setup to 100% utilisation, PLX theoretically should benefit you. Seeing as PCIe 3.0 x8 doesn't throttle any current gen GPU however, there is no real world need for PCIe 3.0 x16 for SLI setups, just yet. Even PCIe 3.0 x4 has a tiny 3% lower performance vs. PCIe 3.0 x8 (see the Tom's Hardware article). Either way, if you're planning on a 4-way GPU setup, I'd highly recommend going AMD instead, their cross PCIe XDMA scaling is far superior to nVidia's ancient SLI bridge technique.


PLX "simply" cues and switches access to the cpu pcie bus by the pcie components, and introduces a small delay at certain saturation levels. for gaming it's not a noticeable delay. The slots actually run at the stated speeds but plx will pace the funnel down to the pcie bus. In some benchmarks the true bus throughput is apparent. BTW - I really liked my x79E-WS.


----------



## sblantipodi

Still I don't understood why x99 deluxe can't do 4 way with a 40lanes cpu.


----------



## jdallara

Most GPU's capable of SLI take up 2 slots and the X99 Deluxe only has 6 slots to begin with. If I tried to add a third card to my rig it's back plane would be right up against the fans of my first GPU so there would be a cooling problem for that first card. The X99 Deluxe does support 3-way SLI but I wouldn't want to overheat my cards.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Still I don't understood why x99 deluxe can't do 4 way with a 40lanes cpu.


Market segmentation


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Market segmentation


At this point I have doubts that can't even use all the 40lanes from the CPU


----------



## Silent Scone

The X99 Deluxe as per the manual - Supports NVIDIA 3- Way/Quad-GPU SLI Technology (*with 2 PCIe x16 Graphics card*)


----------



## Vperez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> Most GPU's capable of SLI take up 2 slots and the X99 Deluxe only has 6 slots to begin with. If I tried to add a third card to my rig it's back plane would be right up against the fans of my first GPU so there would be a cooling problem for that first card. The X99 Deluxe does support 3-way SLI but I wouldn't want to overheat my cards.


Unless you get a 980Ti Kingpin with watercooling and get that to a single slot. This is the only way I can really do SLI on this board and use both the USB 3.1 cable and my pcie SSD.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> At this point I have doubts that can't even use all the 40lanes from the CPU


It can use all 40 lanes, but certain lane configurations require additional logic chips.

It could do 4-way if Asus wanted to.

They don't want it to.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> It can use all 40 lanes, but certain lane configurations require additional logic chips.
> 
> It could do 4-way if Asus wanted to.
> 
> They don't want it to.


how can you tell me that it can use all the 40 lanes if it can't use 32lanes for a 4 way?


----------



## Vperez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> how can you tell me that it can use all the 40 lanes if it can't use 32lanes for a 4 way?


AFAIK it can do 16/16/8. 16/16/4/4 etc.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> AFAIK it can do 16/16/8. 16/16/4/4 etc.


crappy asus product


----------



## newls1

after updating my X99-A to bios 1901, i have a strange double post upon cold boot now... Anyone else have this? Example given: if I shut off pc completely, hit power button to turn it on, it will come on for a few seconds, show "00" on the digital post code reader thingy, shut itself off and SOMETIMES turn back on by itself a few seconds later, if not i have to manually hit the button again. This board has NEVER double posted like this in the 7 months ive owned it until t his latest 1901 bios update, ***!! Ive tried "load optimized defaults" re-flashing, etc..... wont stop doing it. After 2nd post the read out code will display "40" or "AA" either 2 then boots fine. RAJA, any clues here sir? Thanks


----------



## djgar

Could be a memory training thing ...


----------



## newls1

well, i have been trying to get a 4x8gb kit of ram stable at its rated speeds of 3200mhz but that wasnt happening so i rma'd the ram back, and reset the bios put my tried and true proven ram back in (adata 2400 4x4gb set @ 3300MHz) that its been runnign at for about 7 months now, and this dual boot BS started....


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> crappy asus product


*Money generation. ASUS have to put something "cool" on more expensive hardware you know. The X99-A / X99-S is an amazing value board for what it is. 4-way setups are foolish in the real world anyway, unless you're doing 100% scaled simulations, in which case, they are amazing. For games? Not so much. And yes, the Deluxe really isn't worth it for what little "extras" you get, but at least it earns ASUS a tidy profit so they can afford to RMA peoples stuff.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> *Money generation. ASUS have to put something "cool" on more expensive hardware you know. The X99-A / X99-S is an amazing value board for what it is. 4-way setups are foolish in the real world anyway, unless you're doing 100% scaled simulations, in which case, they are amazing. For games? Not so much. And yes, the Deluxe really isn't worth it for what little "extras" you get, but at least it earns ASUS a tidy profit so they can afford to RMA peoples stuff.


the ROI on a halo product like the deluxe is not what you might think.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the ROI on a halo product like the deluxe is not what you might think.


I was just happy they stock the X99-S in the UK, as it had a nicer PCIe arrangement for big cards than the X99-A, and was £200 vs. £300 for the Deluxe. If I didn't already have a Wi-Fi adapter, Bluetooth and a fan controller, I might have gone for it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I was just happy they stock the X99-S in the UK, as it had a nicer PCIe arrangement for big cards than the X99-A, and was £200 vs. £300 for the Deluxe. If I didn't already have a Wi-Fi adapter, Bluetooth and a fan controller, I might have gone for it.


yo, 100Q is a lot of cash!


----------



## jdallara

In my case I needed the WIFI and fan controller so it was worth it to get ones that were already designed to work together.


----------



## Alpina 7

im really bummed out. Was really looking forward to using my new computer today... When I start it up, sometimes it makes a click noise and turns off and on a few times. . Other times when I reboot it shows 00 on the code q. When I unplug and let sit for a min The motherboard shows a 62 on the Debug LED, scans through a whole bunch of other codes before stopping on 62 or (B2?). The motherboard does not post and nothing shows up on screen. I've got it up into the bios only a couple of times. And loaded Windows once. But when I go to reboot or turn it off sometimes it turns on. Sometimes just "click" and only 00 until I unplug. Also, when that happens the cpu led light comes on with the 00. The VGA light with the 62... I am hoping that someone here has been through something similar or has heard of something similar and can help, any assistance or suggestions are greatly appreciated.

X99 Asus pro
5820k
980 ti
Ax860i psu
Predator 360 water cooler. 2 corsair 240 ssd
And 4x4 corsair dominator platinum 3000 ddr4.

I pattern I did notice, when I clear to. Remove battery and Plug back up and it's starts up fine into the bios and I can even load Windows. But the second I turn it off or restart it won't restart. Cpu light comes on and shows 00 and sits there black screen. Then I clear the Tc again and it starts up fine again...

Idk what to think. Also when it's in Windows lots of blue matrix artifacts but runs great . Good temps.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> im really bummed out. Was really looking forward to using my new computer today... When I start it up, sometimes it makes a click noise and turns off and on a few times. . Other times when I reboot it shows 00 on the code q. When I unplug and let sit for a min The motherboard shows a 62 on the Debug LED, scans through a whole bunch of other codes before stopping on 62. The motherboard does not post and nothing shows up on screen. I've got it up into the bios only a couple of times. And loaded Windows once. But when I go to reboot or turn it off sometimes it turns on. Sometimes just "click" and only 00 until I unplug. Also, when that happens the cpu led light comes on with the 00. The vga light with the 62... I am hoping that someone here has been through something similar or has heard of something similar and can help, any assistance or suggestions are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Asus x99 pro
> 5820K
> water cooled
> Gigabyte 980 Ti
> AX860i psu


Check all power connectors are in firmly and correctly including the 24pin and 12v. Failing that remove the CPU and check for any bent socket pins, if not remount and check for even mounting pressure (1 or 2 turns at a time). Attempt to power on again - additionally possibly try this with the motherboard removed from the chassis


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> im really bummed out. Was really looking forward to using my new computer today... When I start it up, sometimes it makes a click noise and turns off and on a few times. . Other times when I reboot it shows 00 on the code q. When I unplug and let sit for a min The motherboard shows a 62 on the Debug LED, scans through a whole bunch of other codes before stopping on 62 or (B2?). The motherboard does not post and nothing shows up on screen. I've got it up into the bios only a couple of times. And loaded Windows once. But when I go to reboot or turn it off sometimes it turns on. Sometimes just "click" and only 00 until I unplug. Also, when that happens the cpu led light comes on with the 00. The VGA light with the 62... I am hoping that someone here has been through something similar or has heard of something similar and can help, any assistance or suggestions are greatly appreciated.
> 
> X99 Asus pro
> 5820k
> 980 ti
> Ax860i psu
> Predator 360 water cooler. 2 corsair 240 ssd
> And 4x4 corsair dominator platinum 3000 ddr4.
> 
> I pattern I did notice, when I clear to. Remove battery and Plug back up and it's starts up fine into the bios and I can even load Windows. But the second I turn it off or restart it won't restart. Cpu light comes on and shows 00 and sits there black screen. Then I clear the Tc again and it starts up fine again...
> 
> Idk what to think. Also when it's in Windows lots of blue matrix artifacts but runs great . Good temps.


my post code shows the same thing after i just updated bios to 1901... shows 00 on first power on, after 3-5 secs it shuts itself off, then comes right back on and post code shows 40 or AA (either or) then boots.. never did this before i flashed to this horrible 1901 bios


----------



## djgar

I haven't had any problems with 1901, though I did tweak the vccsa and vcache. Sometimes a new bios may need some adjustments in the OC as they try to improve OC stability.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> my post code shows the same thing after i just updated bios to 1901... shows 00 on first power on, after 3-5 secs it shuts itself off, then comes right back on and post code shows 40 or AA (either or) then boots.. never did this before i flashed to this horrible 1901 bios


that sux man. i know the frustration you feel. mine is actually a new build and i couldn't even play with it :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Check all power connectors are in firmly and correctly including the 24pin and 12v. Failing that remove the CPU and check for any bent socket pins, if not remount and check for even mounting pressure (1 or 2 turns at a time). Attempt to power on again - additionally possibly try this with the motherboard removed from the chassis


i did all of this . nothing.


----------



## newls1

what are some things that make a x99-a double post upon cold boot? Ive littery tried everything and cant get rid of this issue. even selecting "load optimal defaults" the damn board still double posts with this 1901 bios... I wish i nvr flashed to this bios.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> what are some things that make a x99-a double post upon cold boot? Ive littery tried everything and cant get rid of this issue. even selecting "load optimal defaults" the damn board still double posts with this 1901 bios... I wish i nvr flashed to this bios.


I have the same issue with my X99A Godlike board. Seems I'm not the only one..


----------



## Alpina 7

I RMA'd mine. Screw this. I didn't pay $300+ For a board that's gonna do this


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I RMA'd mine. Screw this. I didn't pay $300+ For a board that's gonna do this


Do what? You don't know what the problem is. Honestly the fact you managed to get it to post to PCH initialisation once or twice implies the problem is elsewhere but I won't argue with you.


----------



## Alpina 7

i messed with it for 3 days and my 30 days with newegg were almost up so i sent back the mother board and my 980TI for replacement. better safe than sorry.


----------



## Silent Scone

This is to what I was referring, the fact you were hanging on VGA and had artefacting indicates the issue was with the GPU - so wouldn't be so quick to slate the motherboard. I understand that more often than not people do not have spare GPU just lying about, though.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This is to what I was referring, the fact you were hanging on VGA and had artefacting indicates the issue was with the GPU - so wouldn't be so quick to slate the motherboard. I understand that more often than not people do not have spare GPU just lying about, though.


i was just worried and better safe than sorry. besides my CPU which im sure is fine these where the most expensive part of my build so better to get them replaced than be screwed lol.

now if i get the new ones and its the same story, i may freak out.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> my post code shows the same thing after i just updated bios to 1901... shows 00 on first power on, after 3-5 secs it shuts itself off, then comes right back on and post code shows 40 or AA (either or) then boots.. never did this before i flashed to this horrible 1901 bios


RAJA, can you please provide any input Sir, you have always been helpful! Thank you


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> RAJA, can you please provide any input Sir, you have always been helpful! Thank you


Yes please. im very curious so see whats the issue. its happened to more than just us. apparently its a common thing.


----------



## cookiesowns

Double post is normal when changing bios settings that affects either memory training, or FIVR. If it double posts after a simple windows shutdown, then problem lies elsewhere.

I always double post even on my unconditionally stable setup if I remove power for long enough, or if I change bclk for example.

You can try disabling spread spectrum and see what happens.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I RMA'd mine. Screw this. I didn't pay $300+ For a board that's gonna do this


This boards are a mess.
Still not able to boot when monitor is connected using display port.
I tried my VGA on an MSI board no problem.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> RAJA, can you please provide any input Sir, you have always been helpful! Thank you


did you flash back to the version that didnot do this on your rig? Or was 1901 going to fix an issue you had with 1701? And just for clarity... if you load optimized defaults - does it still do the pump-fake? (considering what cookie said - certain bios changes require a "false start" or clock gen reset.

tip: if you want to "ping" a member, type their full ocn UN select it and click the "@" in the editor tool bar.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Yes please. im very curious so see whats the issue. its happened to more than just us. apparently its a common thing.


Common?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ...
> Common?


Yes, common to more than one user ...


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yes, common to more than one user ...


Indeed. Now that I've looked into the matter I've seen a good bit of people complaining about this boot issue.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you flash back to the version that didnot do this on your rig? Or was 1901 going to fix an issue you had with 1701? And just for clarity... if you load optimized defaults - does it still do the pump-fake? (considering what cookie said - certain bios changes require a "false start" or clock gen reset.
> 
> tip: if you want to "ping" a member, type their full ocn UN select it and click the "@" in the editor tool bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Common?


1901 fixes issue with 32gb ram kit..... if i load optimal defaults sometimes it will do it, sometimes it wont.. As soon as I apply my OC (that ive been using for 6-7 months now) this double posting starts... So weird


----------



## Jpmboy

so if optimized defaults after a cleared cmos still does the double pump... the 951 is set to UEFI mode and CSM disabled? Sorry for thje 20 questions, but the details of your bios settings are not clear.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so if optimized defaults after a cleared cmos still does the double pump... the 951 is set to UEFI mode and CSM disabled? Sorry for thje 20 questions, but the details of your bios settings are not clear.


yes, everything you just said i have set just like that. Sorry if im not answering your questions correctly! I greatly appreciate your help so far


----------



## Tephnos

So, I replaced the motherboard, and the ethernet is working again.

However, the RAM issue still persists. I made sure this time to barely tighten motherboard screws, and only finger tighten the CPU heatsink. I've tested both sticks in D1, and they seem to register (although sometimes it doesn't boot, can't tell if it is limited to one stick, I don't think it is).

What is interesting though, is for example, during one test:

Had RAM in D1. See it in the bios. Shut off PC, insert ram into B1. Back to BIOS. Only B1 shows up. When I check SPD information, the stick serial number is recognised, just not the manufacturer and module size.

It also seems weird that D1 worked, then suddenly when I add in B1 that's the only one that works.

RAM is 2400Mhz Crucial Ballistix, two 8GB sticks.

Edit: I took out B1 to see what would happen. Code 53, no POST. I turn off the PC and start it again, and suddenly D1 is recognised again.

Edit2: Put B1 back in, rebooted. As expected, no dice. Reboot again, suddenly it's recognised. What the hell.

Edit3: Reoobt again after that, no more D1 again.









Edit 4: A1 and C1 are recognised just fine, with no problems.

So, it looks like A1/C1 operate fine without problems. Why is there difficulties with D1/B1?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Indeed. Now that I've looked into the matter I've seen a good bit of people complaining about this boot issue.


Yeah I also get this "ignition" issue. Almost like ASUS is turning the key in the ignition then letting go just to annoy you. No idea what brought this on. It happens after a cold-cold boot (dunno' if there's a word that describes unplugging PSU, draining power for 1 minute, then replugging). "Vrrrrr", 0.5sec later, silence. 1 sec later "Vrrrrr..." working properly. BIOS issue maybe?







Edit: That "Vrrrr" is my CLC doing a dust flush.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> So, it looks like A1/C1 operate fine without problems. Why is there difficulties with D1/B1?


Am I correct in thinking that you only possess 2 sticks of RAM. As in, dual channel and you do not have 4 sticks to form quad channel?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> yes, everything you just said i have set just like that. Sorry if im not answering your questions correctly! I greatly appreciate your help so far


thanks. Just to be sure, it still double pumps on default settings? If yes, I'd remove all connected devices except the mouse and keyboard to see if usb etc initialization was causing it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah I also get this "ignition" issue. Almost like ASUS is turning the key in the ignition then letting go just to annoy you. No idea what brought this on. It happens after a cold-cold boot (dunno' if there's a word that describes unplugging PSU, draining power for 1 minute, then replugging). "Vrrrrr", 0.5sec later, silence. 1 sec later "Vrrrrr..." working properly. BIOS issue maybe?


does it do this when doing a "warm" restart?


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah I also get this "ignition" issue. Almost like ASUS is turning the key in the ignition then letting go just to annoy you. No idea what brought this on. It happens after a cold-cold boot (dunno' if there's a word that describes unplugging PSU, draining power for 1 minute, then replugging). "Vrrrrr", 0.5sec later, silence. 1 sec later "Vrrrrr..." working properly. BIOS issue maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: That "Vrrrr" is my CLC doing a dust flush.
> Am I correct in thinking that you only possess 2 sticks of RAM. As in, dual channel and you do not have 4 sticks to form quad channel?


That's correct. Although, when I first installed the sticks I'm pretty sure the manual told me for dual channel you'd use B1 and D1.

Am I wrong? (I am aware I am gimping myself in terms of bandwidth, however, as long as its not causing my current issue then I'm fine with that for now).


----------



## djgar

B1 + D1 looks correct ...


----------



## Tephnos

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> B1 + D1 looks correct ...


Unfortunately it seems I'm unable to use them properly, just as before, yet A1 and C1 which I'm on right now work just fine.

It seems hard to believe it would be the memory sticks, as they work in the A1/C1 slots. At the same time, I had the exact same problem on my old motherboard.

The CPU is out too, because I tried a different one as well, so it isn't that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> [
> Unfortunately it seems I'm unable to use them properly, just as before, yet A1 and C1 which I'm on right now work just fine.
> 
> It seems hard to believe it would be the memory sticks, as they work in the A1/C1 slots. At the same time, I had the exact same problem on my old motherboard.
> 
> The CPU is out too, because I tried a different one as well, so it isn't that.


what MB are you using? x99-A?
nvm - B1 and D1 is the dual channel config.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what MB are you using? x99-A?
> nvm - B1 and D1 is the dual channel config.


X99-S.

So, anyone got any ideas on the cause bar I lucked out completely on two boards?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> X99-S.
> 
> So, anyone got any ideas on the cause bar I lucked out completely on two boards?


I think you're on the right path from your post above... same issue, new MB. Pretty unlikely it's the MB again.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think you're on the right path from your post above... same issue, new MB. Pretty unlikely it's the MB again.


Problem is, if it is the sticks, why would they work fine on A1/C1?

And as mentioned, I changed the CPU too...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> does it do this when doing a "warm" restart?


Nope, can swap Linux and Windows at will. Can also place in S4 or S5 sleep (S4 used by Windows 10 "Shutdown") and boot up without "Vrrr Vrrr". Only happens when I mess about with some specific settings (I think RAM or VCCIN) or when doing a capacitor drain.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> Problem is, if it is the sticks, why would they work fine on A1/C1?


Could you post a pic of the mobo with the sticks in the B1/D1 config? Also is VCCSA (System Agent Voltage) set to auto in the BIOS? Cause 2133MHz should work with stock VCCSA, but it seems your issue is that you can't even get the mobo to see one of the sticks when in dual slot config.

So far we've all but ruled out the mobo and CPU as causes of this. Probably now the BIOS settings and RAM sticks themselves to diagnose.

Edit: whoops, double posted, don't know what happened there.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Could you post a pic of the mobo with the sticks in the B1/D1 config? Also is VCCSA (System Agent Voltage) set to auto in the BIOS? Cause 2133MHz should work with stock VCCSA, but it seems your issue is that you can't even get the mobo to see one of the sticks when in dual slot config.
> 
> So far we've all but ruled out the mobo and CPU as causes of this. Probably now the BIOS settings and RAM sticks themselves to diagnose.
> 
> Edit: whoops, double posted, don't know what happened there.


As this is a new mobo, the only settings I've changed so far are turning off all CPU power saving, if VCCSA is by default auto, then it will be.

I can get a picture, it'll just require me to swap them to the other grey slots again, sure.

As mentioned, interestingly enough the serial number of the RAM is picked up if I look into the slot details in the BIOS. The manufacturer and size disappear though.


----------



## RyuConnor

A1 & C1 is a valid dual channel configuration as well.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> A1 & C1 is a valid dual channel configuration as well.


Even if so, if I upgrade to quad channel, this might put that dead in its tracks if I can't find the cause.


----------



## Alpina 7

Could it be the power supply?


----------



## Tephnos

Well, the PSU is only a month old, EVGA 850w G2. However I will be RMAing it because the fan startled rattling in it, dammit.

Doubtful the PSU could cause that though, imo.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> Even if so, if I upgrade to quad channel, this might put that dead in its tracks if I can't find the cause.


If you want to upgrade to quad channel, then best bet is to buy a quad channel kit rather than combining two of those kits. Likelihood is that those modules don't have much margin and the two channels that are subject to a bit more noise are leading to instability. This can probably be dialled out with an increase in associated voltages or relaxed memory timings.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you want to upgrade to quad channel, then best bet is to buy a quad channel kit rather than combining two of those kits. Likelihood is that those modules don't have much margin and the two channels that are subject to a bit more noise are leading to instability. This can probably be dialled out with an increase in associated voltages or relaxed memory timings.


Yeah, I wouldn't have kept the same modules, that's for sure.

Can you explain why they work perfectly in A1/C1 then without touching anything, but B1/D1 is unstable, if it is due to bad margins in the modules? Is it really likely that noise would only hit those two?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't have kept the same modules, that's for sure.
> 
> Can you explain why they work perfectly in A1/C1 then without touching anything, but B1/D1 is unstable, if it is due to bad margins in the modules? Is it really likely that noise would only hit those two?


What I am referring to is electrical noise. Each DIMM slot is subject to varying levels depending upon layout and neighboring components.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What I am referring to is electrical noise. Each DIMM slot is subject to varying levels depending upon layout and neighboring components.


Interesting that two different boards would exhibit the same electrical noise interference, don't you think? In terms of other components, it is pretty barebones, just a GPU.


----------



## [email protected]

You are misunderstanding what I am referring to. There is always some low level electrical noise present on signal lines. This requires a basic understanding of electronics to grasp, so do not worry if you don't understand it.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You are misunderstanding what I am referring to. There is always some low level electrical noise present on signal lines. This requires a basic understanding of electronics to grasp, so do not worry if you don't understand it.


Oh, I understand it alright, It's just that I just woke up and am wondering if you're referring to the modules themselves being the cause, or the slots, from your post.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> Oh, I understand it alright, It's just that I just woke up and am wondering if you're referring to the modules themselves being the cause, or the slots, from your post.


If you understand it, then this question would not arise.


----------



## Tephnos

Well, you say that, but I'm perfectly capable of understanding that electrical components exhibit low levels of noise on signal lines. Having reread your posts, what I get from it is: "Those two channels, B1/D1, are subject to more noise than the others, due to board layout and so on, and it looks like the modules don't have much tolerance for that." Correct?

I did do some googling to see if you were right, and I'm seeing a number of posts with people having similar issues, where playing with the voltages/timings did absolutely nothing. Interesting.


----------



## [email protected]

The penny drops.

If each slot sees a module on its own then the instability can be dialled out.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The penny drops.
> 
> If each slot sees a module on its own then the instability can be dialled out.


It does, but not on first boots.

By that I mean, if I have B1, and add D1, suddenly B1 or D1 isn't being seen. If I remove the module that works and reboot, the system fails to boot. Another boot from that gets it working.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> It does, but not on first boots.
> 
> By that I mean, if I have B1, and add D1, suddenly B1 or D1 isn't being seen. If I remove the module that works and reboot, the system fails to boot. Another boot from that gets it working.


So what have you done to dial this out?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Nope, can swap Linux and Windows at will. Can also place in S4 or S5 sleep (S4 used by Windows 10 "Shutdown") and boot up without "Vrrr Vrrr". *Only happens when I mess about with some specific settings (I think RAM or VCCIN) or when doing a capacitor drain*.


this is normal. a complete power down or several of the bios settings will cause a double pump. Happens here too.


----------



## djgar

Aida64 just implemented Corsair HXi and RMi Series PSU sensor support. I get amps and watts for the 3.3, 5 and 12 volt rails, and watts overall for PSU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Aida64 just implemented Corsair HXi and RMi Series PSU sensor support. I get amps and watts for the 3.3, 5 and 12 volt rails, and watts overall for PSU.


nice.. but do I have to plug in the USB link and load the corsair software


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice.. but do I have to plug in the USB link and load the corsair software


No - I just plugged in the USB connector from the PSU to the MB, no software needed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> No - I just plugged in the USB connector from the PSU to the MB, no software needed.


thanks!


----------



## Alpina 7

is the new corsair link software any good? i know it sucked a few years back


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> is the new corsair link software any good? i know it sucked a few years back


I've avoided it - but Aida64 can now display PSU data.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> is the new corsair link software any good? i know it sucked a few years back


Still pretty poop. I'd only use it if you want to ramp up PSU fan. The HXi series have it set too low by default, runs HOT!


----------



## Silent Scone

Have you tried this out side of the case?

Edit: have just seen from Raja's reply that you're using mixed kits. If you're unable to get it working, buy a quad channel kit as suggested

Edit 2: was on the mobile site, page behind, oops.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you tried this out side of the case?
> 
> Edit: have just seen from Raja's reply that you're using mixed kits. If you're unable to get it working, buy a quad channel kit as suggested
> 
> Edit 2: was on the mobile site, page behind, oops.


You mean me?

Haven't tried it outside the case, no. Also not using mixed kits. Just two sticks of Crucial Ballistix 2400Mhz 8GB RAM.

I'm just hoping that a future quad channel kit purchase won't have the same issue at this point. For now, it works on A1/C1.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've avoided it - but Aida64 can now display PSU data.


same here - not even loaded... maybe that's why the PSU data is not showing up in AID64?
the dongle is connected...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> same here - not even loaded... maybe that's why the PSU data is not showing up in AID64?
> the dongle is connected...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No, I'm not running the Corsair software. Also there are two cables with my PS - the Corsair Link (4-pin) and the USB cable (9-pin). I'm using the USB 9-pin cable from the PS to one of the USB-2 internal motherboard connectors - it doesn't show up in my Device Manager, at least not blatantly.

Make sure you have the latest beta Aida build 3620 (from today).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> No, I'm not running the Corsair software. Also there are two cables with my PS - the Corsair Link (4-pin) and the USB cable (9-pin). I'm using the USB 9-pin cable from the PS to one of the USB-2 internal motherboard connectors - it doesn't show up in my Device Manager, at least not blatantly.
> 
> Make sure you have the latest beta Aida build 3620 (from today).


Where are you looking in AIDA?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Where are you looking in AIDA?


Me? ...obviously not in the right place in AID64.


----------



## Silent Scone

I can't find it in the beta lol. I'm using an EVGA 1600P2. (Superflower OEM)


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Me? ...obviously not in the right place in AID64.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I can't find it in the beta lol. I'm using an EVGA 1600P2. (Superflower OEM)


As I mentioned in the original post, currently only for Corsair RMi and HXi PSUs.

I see seven related entries in the OSD items: Current and Power for 3.3, 5 and 12 V rails, and overall Power for Power Supply. In the main window they're in the Computer/Sensor list:along with 2 temps and PSU input voltage:

Temperatures
Power Supply #1 35 °C (95 °F)
Power Supply #2 28 °C (82 °F)

Voltage Values
Power Supply 115.000 V

Current Values
+3.3 V 1.75 A
+5 V 5.00 A
+12 V 11.50 A

Power Values
+3.3 V 5.77 W
+5 V 25.08 W
+12 V 138.36 W
Power Supply 162.96 W


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> As I mentioned in the original post, currently only for Corsair RMi and HXi PSUs.
> 
> I see seven related entries in the OSD items: Current and Power for 3.3, 5 and 12 V rails, and overall Power for Power Supply. In the main window they're in the Computer/Sensor list:along with 2 temps and PSU input voltage:
> 
> Temperatures
> Power Supply #1 35 °C (95 °F)
> Power Supply #2 28 °C (82 °F)
> 
> Voltage Values
> Power Supply 115.000 V
> 
> Current Values
> +3.3 V 1.75 A
> +5 V 5.00 A
> +12 V 11.50 A
> 
> Power Values
> +3.3 V 5.77 W
> +5 V 25.08 W
> +12 V 138.36 W
> Power Supply 162.96 W


okay - not for the 1500AXi i guess.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - not for the 1500AXi i guess.


These got done because I asked in the Aida64 forum if they covered the RMi series. They said no but they would look into it. Ten days later, TARA! Check with them.


----------



## Alpina 7

Got my new Asus X99 pro and gigabyte 980ti G1 replacements on the way. I hope this time around I receive a good product.

Does anyone know if I have another 30 days once I received these? Purchased threw newegg.


----------



## Obrigado

new bios for the x99-S is out

good performance increase!!!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> new bios for the x99-S is out
> 
> good performance increase!!!


What do you mean "good performance increase". Do you mean it magically lets me add on 4000GHz on my CPU clock?









If I'm correct, I'd have only think the BIOS would add enhancements for the NVMe 950 Pro, unless ASUS has been nice?


----------



## Obrigado

i tested some aida64 bench.... numbers are always greater than previous bios.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> i tested some aida64 bench.... numbers are always greater than previous bios.


Problem with AiDA64 benchmark is that the variance is highly dependent on where the sun is in the sky and how likely it is to snow the next day. In short, it varies massively with little changes to the OS environment. A variance of more than 5% is not fit for purpose (which is what I get when benching). I've found that the best way to minimise (but not remove) this error is to kill all background apps including "explorer.exe", then repeat the benchmark 10 times to form an average. I'm going to wait a little before jumping to that BIOS, still tuning my RAM.


----------



## Pierre3400

I figured i would ask here before i make a thread.

I have just installed my X99-Deluxe, i came from MSI X99S Sli and that had feature to turn off all LED items on the motherboard, I wondered if the same is possible on the Deluxe? I spent about 10mins in the bios, but did not find anything?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> I figured i would ask here before i make a thread.
> 
> I have just installed my X99-Deluxe, i came from MSI X99S Sli and that had feature to turn off all LED items on the motherboard, I wondered if the same is possible on the Deluxe? I spent about 10mins in the bios, but did not find anything?


Are you talking about the lights that indicate the PCIE slots for SLI? There is a switch located bottom right near the TPU switch (I recall from memory).


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are you talking about the lights that indicate the PCIE slots for SLI? There is a switch located bottom right near the TPU switch (I recall from memory).


No i was thinking about the boot code indications lights and the power and reset button.


----------



## jdallara

Not that I know of, just the audio section and SLI lights are controllable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> No i was thinking about the boot code indications lights and the power and reset button.


you'll probably want to leave the Q-code display lit even if you could disable it.


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you'll probably want to leave the Q-code display lit even if you could disable it.


Why? If i get ssues i just reset bios and it will be lit again.

But so far, its a no on thus being possible i guess.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> Why? If i get ssues i just reset bios and it will be lit again.
> 
> But so far, its a no on thus being possible i guess.


And if the board breaks and you have no idea what it is?


----------



## davidm71

Same thing happens to me on my MSI X99A Godlike gaming board. Must be a cup compatibility issue with specific chipsets as same cpu on a X99S board was flawless in posting up nonstop.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> Why? If i get ssues i just reset bios and it will be lit again.
> 
> But so far, its a no on thus being possible i guess.


I'm in agreement with the others. Doesn't make any sense to want this feature disabled. As already mentioned how would you know why you were receiving no POST, especially difficult with overclocking. Anything you do to to disable or deface the QCODE display will also likely result in voiding the warranty.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> Why? If i get ssues i just reset bios and it will be lit again.
> 
> But so far, its a no on thus being possible i guess.


I don't know why anyone hasn't suggested this before but...

Just stick electrical tape over the lights you don't want to see. Simple, easy, and will not void your warranty. That's what I do with the annoying LEDs on my power adapters, etc.









Stuff like this: http://www.amazon.fr/Tesa-56163-00000-00-Isoler-Electricité-Isolant/dp/B008F7WG4I

or this: http://www.amazon.fr/Status-Rubans-adhésifs-mixte-coliris/dp/B00E8OME1M


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I don't know why anyone hasn't suggested this before but...
> 
> Just stick electrical tape over the lights you don't want to see. Simple, easy, and will not void your warranty. That's what I do with the annoying LEDs on my power adapters, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff like this: http://www.amazon.fr/Tesa-56163-00000-00-Isoler-Electricité-Isolant/dp/B008F7WG4I
> 
> or this: http://www.amazon.fr/Status-Rubans-adhésifs-mixte-coliris/dp/B00E8OME1M


I'll bet Slinky wouldn't cover any LEDs.


----------



## Kimir

You mustn't say that name, at the risk to summon him!!


----------



## djgar

Who's Slinky?


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> And if the board breaks and you have no idea what it is?


Did you smoke a pound of weed before coming up with that comment?

Seriously, what do you do when you overclock one step to far? To you pray to god or to do press the CMOS button?

If the bios had a feature called "LEDs on motherboard ON or OFF" and i set it to off, and if GPU went and died, take a guess at what button i would press that would zero my bios settings and once more allow me to read from the post code display...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm in agreement with the others. Doesn't make any sense to want this feature disabled. As already mentioned how would you know why you were receiving no POST, especially difficult with overclocking. Anything you do to to disable or deface the QCODE display will also likely result in voiding the warranty.


How did anyone get void warrenty from what i wrote?, Did everyone misunderstand me or just not really read any of what i have written.

I just swapped from the _CHEAPEST_ MSI X99S Sli motherboard to the Asus X99 Deluxe.

Sure the MSI board did not have post codes showing, but it does have a few buttons all over the board that at lit with LED's, within the MSI bios is a setting where you press, turn off led lights, and WHAM! all the red and green and blue lights are gone, and my black and white build looks great in the dark.

The X99 Deluxe has has a power button and restart button, lit with green and red led, next to that, you find the post code display. I have had boards with these before, but believe it or not they never bugged me, now to ya'll want to guess what that is?

It'll take too long to wait, so imma just tell you. They didnt read AA once the system was posted, they turned off!

Now, the Asus board cost more than double the price of the MSI, and yet its missing such a tiny feature, turning off the led lights, i understand the greatness behind the LED for defective hardware, they rock, but notice how they arnt on all the time!

Now, i am being fairly sarcastic about all this, cos i find your understand of what my goal is to be over blown.

I want a feature on the motherboard or in the bios to turn off those fing lights, at no point anywhere did i ever suggest or even hint that i was going to rip out my soldering iron and remove the parts from the motherbard, that would be dumber than anything i could think off.

I hope by now we are reaching an understanding??

Short version, turns out Asus dont allow this, and i'll have to deal with it, paying more than double, doesnt get you what you want, is what i can take away from this. Luckly, i paid less then half of the MSI board for my deluxe, which is the only reason i have it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I don't know why anyone hasn't suggested this before but...
> 
> Just stick electrical tape over the lights you don't want to see. Simple, easy, and will not void your warranty. That's what I do with the annoying LEDs on my power adapters, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff like this: http://www.amazon.fr/Tesa-56163-00000-00-Isoler-Electricité-Isolant/dp/B008F7WG4I
> 
> or this: http://www.amazon.fr/Status-Rubans-adhésifs-mixte-coliris/dp/B00E8OME1M


At least you came up with a solution, thats half decent, but having spent 5 months building a system and doing all the wires and solid tube watercooling, "taping up" is just a cheap joke on an otherwise insanly price heavy build.


----------



## Alpina 7

they also make liquid electrical tap. im sure with patience and time you could permanently cover up any leds you dont want.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> Did you smoke a pound of weed before coming up with that comment?
> 
> Seriously, what do you do when you overclock one step to far? To you pray to god or to do press the CMOS button?
> 
> If the bios had a feature called "LEDs on motherboard ON or OFF" and i set it to off, and if GPU went and died, take a guess at what button i would press that would zero my bios settings and once more allow me to read from the post code display...
> How did anyone get void warrenty from what i wrote?, Did everyone misunderstand me or just not really read any of what i have written.
> 
> I just swapped from the _CHEAPEST_ MSI X99S Sli motherboard to the Asus X99 Deluxe.
> 
> Sure the MSI board did not have post codes showing, but it does have a few buttons all over the board that at lit with LED's, within the MSI bios is a setting where you press, turn off led lights, and WHAM! all the red and green and blue lights are gone, and my black and white build looks great in the dark.
> 
> The X99 Deluxe has has a power button and restart button, lit with green and red led, next to that, you find the post code display. I have had boards with these before, but believe it or not they never bugged me, now to ya'll want to guess what that is?
> 
> It'll take too long to wait, so imma just tell you. They didnt read AA once the system was posted, they turned off!
> 
> Now, the Asus board cost more than double the price of the MSI, and yet its missing such a tiny feature, turning off the led lights, i understand the greatness behind the LED for defective hardware, they rock, but notice how they arnt on all the time!
> 
> Now, i am being fairly sarcastic about all this, cos i find your understand of what my goal is to be over blown.
> 
> I want a feature on the motherboard or in the bios to turn off those fing lights, at no point anywhere did i ever suggest or even hint that i was going to rip out my soldering iron and remove the parts from the motherbard, that would be dumber than anything i could think off.
> 
> I hope by now we are reaching an understanding??
> 
> Short version, turns out Asus dont allow this, and i'll have to deal with it, paying more than double, doesnt get you what you want, is what i can take away from this. Luckly, i paid less then half of the MSI board for my deluxe, which is the only reason i have it.
> At least you came up with a solution, thats half decent, but having spent 5 months building a system and doing all the wires and solid tube watercooling, "taping up" is just a cheap joke on an otherwise insanly price heavy build.


Stupid questions get stupid answers. It's an enthusiast motherboard - pointless aesthetics like trying to blank out the status LED is less than important and trivial, but people responded none the less. If it's such an important feature maybe put that forward as to why you prefer MSI products, no matter how unimportant it might sound to others


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> Did you smoke a pound of weed before coming up with that comment?
> 
> Seriously, what do you do when you overclock one step to far? To you pray to god or to do press the CMOS button?
> 
> If the bios had a feature called "LEDs on motherboard ON or OFF" and i set it to off, and if GPU went and died, take a guess at what button i would press that would zero my bios settings and once more allow me to read from the post code display...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How did anyone get void warrenty from what i wrote?, Did everyone misunderstand me or just not really read any of what i have written.
> 
> I just swapped from the _CHEAPEST_ MSI X99S Sli motherboard to the Asus X99 Deluxe.
> 
> Sure the MSI board did not have post codes showing, but it does have a few buttons all over the board that at lit with LED's, within the MSI bios is a setting where you press, turn off led lights, and WHAM! all the red and green and blue lights are gone, and my black and white build looks great in the dark.
> 
> The X99 Deluxe has has a power button and restart button, lit with green and red led, next to that, you find the post code display. I have had boards with these before, but believe it or not they never bugged me, now to ya'll want to guess what that is?
> 
> It'll take too long to wait, so imma just tell you. They didnt read AA once the system was posted, they turned off!
> 
> Now, the Asus board cost more than double the price of the MSI, and yet its missing such a tiny feature, turning off the led lights, i understand the greatness behind the LED for defective hardware, they rock, but notice how they arnt on all the time!
> 
> Now, i am being fairly sarcastic about all this, cos i find your understand of what my goal is to be over blown.
> 
> I want a feature on the motherboard or in the bios to turn off those fing lights, at no point anywhere did i ever suggest or even hint that i was going to rip out my soldering iron and remove the parts from the motherbard, that would be dumber than anything i could think off.
> 
> I hope by now we are reaching an understanding??
> 
> Short version, turns out Asus dont allow this, and i'll have to deal with it, paying more than double, doesnt get you what you want, is what i can take away from this. Luckly, i paid less then half of the MSI board for my deluxe, which is the only reason i have it.
> At least you came up with a solution, thats half decent, but having spent 5 months building a system and doing all the wires and solid tube watercooling, "taping up" is just a cheap joke on an otherwise insanly price heavy build.


Unfortunately any post code you would get after a clrcmos has only a small to no chance of being the one that would have shown at the time of the initial "event" since you changed the conditions where it occurred. .


----------



## Dreamliner

*Has anyone figured out how to manually configure the fan control minimum speeds in Thermal Radar / AI Suite?*

I have a bunch of identical 140mm fans in my PC and the Thermal Tuning Wizard keeps sending too high of a signal to some of the fans. I know they can spin slower so I want to manually tell AI Suite what the minimums are. The graph for each fan won't let me pull past its 'pre-determined' minimums which are incorrect.

I switched from PWM to DC on all my fans (they are 3-pin) and that helped, but some are still spinning at 675ish RPM (55% graph minimum) and the rest are at 450ish (35% graph minimum). I want to manually set them all to 35% and would prefer to still have the 'ramp-up' control. Obviously I could physically see if they stop spinning, but they won't.

Help?


----------



## djgar

AFAIK DC cannot be configured lower than 60% to avoid potential problems with some fans.


----------



## Alpina 7

any idea why even though my xmp is on and at 3000 its showing 2133?


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> any idea why even though my xmp is on and at 3000 its showing 2133?


That's just general DIMM information. Check in Windows, your XMP should be applied.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> That's just general DIMM information. Check in Windows, your XMP should be applied.


ok thanks for that..

also i think my bios is outdated. but everything is working perfectly. should i leave as is or update?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ok thanks for that..
> 
> also i think my bios is outdated. but *everything is working perfectly.* should i leave as is or update?


then there is no reason to flash/update.


----------



## djgar

Awwh, come on! Where's your spirit of adventure?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Awwh, come on! Where's your spirit of adventure?


The famous quotes I could use to counter that, but won't.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Awwh, come on! Where's your spirit of adventure?


lol - depends on Who's _adventure_ we're talking about.


----------



## Alpina 7

subbed


----------



## RyuConnor

Anyone here have experience with the Advanced RMA process with NA Asus?

My X99 Deluxe PCH is failing. The Intel USB 3 controller will only run for a few minutes before dropping all power delivery.

Windows doesn't even report a device disconnection or failure. It still claims everything is working.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Anyone here have experience with the Advanced RMA process with NA Asus?
> 
> My X99 Deluxe PCH is failing. The Intel USB 3 controller will only run for a few minutes before dropping all power delivery.
> 
> Windows doesn't even report a device disconnection or failure. It still claims everything is working.


Have no complaints here. Used it with several Rog Swift's a few months back and most recently with a Z77 Deluxe.


----------



## digix

Hello
I have an Asus x99 deluxe last bios 1901 (but also with previous bios I equally the problem),
using Allsuite 3 with core i7 5820 why can not I upload saved listings or rather importing or
changing some parameters and making saves and applies it seems work but then restarting
the system actually the bios was not changed anyone know how to solve and has the same problem?


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Have no complaints here. Used it with several Rog Swift's a few months back and most recently with a Z77 Deluxe.


Thanks. We'll see how this goes.

Unfortunately my desire for an advanced RMA was denied. Apparently the X99 Deluxe doesn't quality for it.


----------



## Alpina 7

im on Asus x99 pro bios 1801.... anyone know what the diff between that and 1901 is and if i should update since my pc is running good already..

also does 1901 help with voltages or anything to do with overclocking or just bugs.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys couldn't understand what DMI is - Should I enable or disable - or when should I enable or disable?

_5820K - 980Ti - 16GB Ram - FireWire Card - 4 Mechanical Sata III disk and 2 SSD disks._


----------



## digix

Hi,
someone uses the 3 suites and has problems with asus x99 deluxe?
the first time you launch it in the car does his duty
and to restart the bios values are changed properly, but if you manually modify the software or import a saved profile and apply the new setting in the program appear to load but then restart the bios changes are not loaded and remain the previous settings ...
does anyone know how to fix?
something I'm wrong?


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> Hi,
> someone uses the 3 suites and has problems with asus x99 deluxe?
> the first time you launch it in the car does his duty
> and to restart the bios values are changed properly, but if you manually modify the software or import a saved profile and apply the new setting in the program appear to load but then restart the bios changes are not loaded and remain the previous settings ...
> does anyone know how to fix?
> something I'm wrong?


Had identical symptoms on my X99-S when first built with an earlier BIOS, thought it could have been something I was missing.. Gave up on AI suite and not really thought about it since until seeing your post!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Anyone here have experience with the Advanced RMA process with NA Asus?
> 
> My X99 Deluxe PCH is failing. The Intel USB 3 controller will only run for a few minutes before dropping all power delivery.
> 
> Windows doesn't even report a device disconnection or failure. It still claims everything is working.


Does this happen at optimised defaults? If memory serves me, the only ports that are Intel controlled are the panel headers.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Does this happen at optimised defaults? If memory serves me, the only ports that are Intel controlled are the panel headers.


The problem is getting worse over time. I'm getting intermittent failures at POST now. Windows can take forever to boot because the hardware isn't responding.

The Asus X99 Deluxe USB design is pretty complicated.

There are 6 Intel USB 3 ports.

Intel USB3 ports 1 & 2 are on a 20 point front panel header on the motherboard.
Intel USB3 ports 3 & 4 are on a 20 point front panel header on the motherboard.
Intel USB3 port 5 was routed via the PCB to an ASMedia 1072 Hub and powers 4 of the ports on the back of the motherboard.
Intel USB3 port 6 was routed via the PCB to an ASmedia 1072 Hub and powers 4 of the ports on the back of the motherboard.

This means that the top 8 USB3 ports on the I/O backplate are Intel USB3 ports.

Also keep in mind that the Intel xHCI controller (USB3) and EHCI (USB2) controller share those ports. Meaning disabling the xHCI controller will result in those ports turning into USB2 ports.

I am also left to wonder how much performance was left on the table using a hubbed design like they did. To speak nothing of how the ASMedia 1072 hub introduces another layer of potential USB incompatibility/woes for end users.

Ports 9 and 10 on the back of the I/O plate are powered by the ASMedia 1042A USB3 controller, which this very thread has detailed to have some quirks, particularly with Sleep.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> The problem is getting worse over time. I'm getting intermittent failures at POST now. Windows can take forever to boot because the hardware isn't responding.
> 
> The Asus X99 Deluxe USB design is pretty complicated.
> 
> There are 6 Intel USB 3 ports.
> 
> Intel USB3 ports 1 & 2 are on a 20 point front panel header on the motherboard.
> Intel USB3 ports 3 & 4 are on a 20 point front panel header on the motherboard.
> Intel USB3 port 5 was routed via the PCB to an ASMedia 1072 Hub and powers 4 of the ports on the back of the motherboard.
> Intel USB3 port 6 was routed via the PCB to an ASmedia 1072 Hub and powers 4 of the ports on the back of the motherboard.
> 
> This means that the top 8 USB3 ports on the I/O backplate are Intel USB3 ports.
> 
> Also keep in mind that the Intel xHCI controller (USB3) and EHCI (USB2) controller share those ports. Meaning disabling the xHCI controller will result in those ports turning into USB2 ports.
> 
> I am also left to wonder how much performance was left on the table using a hubbed design like they did. To speak nothing of how the ASMedia 1072 hub introduces another layer of potential USB incompatibility/woes for end users.
> Ports 9 and 10 on the back of the I/O plate are powered by the ASMedia 1042A USB3 controller, which this very thread has detailed to have some quirks, particularly with Sleep.


I've not really felt the need to compare speeds across the rear panel compared to the more direct headers in truth. You didn't answer though, does this happen at optimised defaults? What code is received when POST fails?


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've not really felt the need to compare speeds across the rear panel compared to the more direct headers in truth. You didn't answer though, does this happen at optimised defaults? What code is received when POST fails?


It is difficult to select optimized defaults on a system that no longer recognizes input from a keyboard. Even under the rare boot when it does deliver power, it doesn't do so for very long. I don't know if CLR_CMOS sets the optimized defaults or just defaults. Even if it did, it doesn't matter once other facts in evidence are reviewed.

The problem started on November 4th after more than a year of operation with unchanging hardware and BIOS configuration. The system is software managed and hasn't seen a Windows Update or drivers update since October 13th.

The system has 14 months of zero hardware and firmware configuration changes and now suddenly experience a hardware problem.

This system is a production system and thus is not and never has been overclocked.

The system has nearly 30 days of zero software or firmware update changes and now suddenly experience a hardware problem. FWIW, Reliability Monitor was inspected to ensure an update hasn't been installed out of band.

It's damning that the problem got progressively worse as time wore on. It progressed from working, to intermittent, to dead. This one alone is a shout to the heavens that a hardware problem has occurred.

It's telling the problem happens in UEFI/pre-OS as a well as the operating system. This isn't a Windows specific problem, update, or driver.

I don't have the POST/Q-code code failure because the system does typically boot. I didn't record the Q-Code in the few instance where it hung at POST, as a reset got the system booting once again. The fact it has a rare hang at boot, a new sudden behavior after 14 months of no hardware changes and no overclocking, is definitely another sign of hardware failure.

The only visible POST error is no keyboard, which makes sense. The USB controller doesn't deliver power and thus the keyboard can't function, but a no keyboard error does not prevent boot. Device Manager sees no problems with the controllers, the hardware controller has not disappeared from view nor have yellow bangs (!) been applied. Some connected USB devices even still manage to report themselves, implying that the data pins are at least passing the most cursory of information (handshake and device id). Other devices give a device descriptor read failure as one might would expect of a failed controller (these are also the ones that hang up the boot process). The device descriptor device failure is also a problem that progressed. Initially the error didn't occur and then always occurred, matching nicely with the degradation of behavior from the controller.

Different keyboards were tried to rule out a defective USB keyboard causing a short. Also stripped out all USB devices in an effort to look for a failed device causing a short. The result is always the same, power delivery either failed shortly after boot or completely.

USB2 ports were tested and behavior was no different, which isn't surprising. The ECHI and xHCI controllers have joint access to all the USB ports.

The Asus support technician tried several steps as well, most of which I accommodated for him through the use of RDP since the system could no longer accept input. The tech even conferred with his senior before giving up and issuing the RMA. The motherboard is already on an UPS truck.

I appreciate the fact you're trying to help.

To me it feels unambiguously clear that the Intel PCH USB power delivery has failed.

It's not especially shocking. Hardware problems in this industry are widespread and white box hardware, like this motherboard, has an objectively higher failure rate. As in real failures, not as in what customers misdiagnoses and return.

Cycles, Cells and Platters: An Empirical Analysis of Hardware Failures on a Million Consumer PCs

This article with a sample size of one million PCs shows how egregious it is.
Quote:


> We present the first large-scale analysis of hardware failure rates on a million consumer PCs. We find that many failures are neither transient nor independent. Instead, a large portion of hardware induced failures are recurrent: a machine that crashes from a fault in hardware is up to two orders of magnitude more likely to crash a second time. For example, machines with at least 30 days of accumulated CPU time over an 8 month period had a 1 in 190 chance of crashing due to a CPU subsystem fault. Further, machines that crashed once had a probability of 1 in 3.3 of crashing a second time. Our study examines failures due to faults within the CPU, DRAMand disk subsystems. Our analysis spans desktops and laptops, CPU vendor, overclocking, underclocking, generic vs. brand name, and characteristics such as machine speed and calendar age. Among our many results, we find that CPU fault rates are correlated with the number of cycles executed, underclocked machines are significantly more reliable than machines running at their rated speed, and laptops are more reliable than desktops.


----------



## Silent Scone

So the board has already been returned? Ok. It's only possible to go on what is being said here. Not really sure why you felt the need to dazzle the thread with this when the RMA has already been processed and the board confirmed defected lol.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> So the board has already been returned? Ok. It's only possible to go on what is being said here. Not really sure why you felt the need to dazzle the thread with this when the RMA has already been processed and the board confirmed defected lol.


You made a point of wanting the question answered.

The question has been answered.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
I just installed a Samsung 950 PRO NVMe SSD on my X99 Deluxe mobo.

I tought than after installing a M.2 NVMe drive the relative bios option would be enabled,
the NVMe bios option is disabled as before, is this normal?


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> I just installed a Samsung 950 PRO NVMe SSD on my X99 Deluxe mobo.
> 
> I tought than after installing a M.2 NVMe drive the relative bios option would be enabled,
> the NVMe bios option is disabled as before, is this normal?


With the SM951 NVMe it is displayed in the BIOS but there are no options as such.. What kind of options are you excepting?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> With the SM951 NVMe it is displayed in the BIOS but there are no options as such.. What kind of options are you excepting?


the option in this menu:



is disabled and grey out:


----------



## Alpina 7

Do we need to mess with the CPU over outage jumper? It's set to disabled by default .. It says it's for a higher stable clock..

X99 pro, 5820k


----------



## gotovato

Hey all, I've got an x99-A here with a 5930k and I'm having trouble getting the system to see all 32gb of my corsair lpx 2400mhz kit with xmp enabled. At default settings it's working not problem but as soon as i turn xmp on the bios only detects 24gb. I've tried another kit of the same stuff, I've tried raising DRAM voltage to 1.25v and system agent voltage to 1.2v with no luck. At stock 2133mhz it works no problem. Any ideas? I'm on bios 1901.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotovato*
> 
> Hey all, I've got an x99-A here with a 5930k and I'm having trouble getting the system to see all 32gb of my corsair lpx 2400mhz kit with xmp enabled. At default settings it's working not problem but as soon as i turn xmp on the bios only detects 24gb. I've tried another kit of the same stuff, I've tried raising DRAM voltage to 1.25v and system agent voltage to 1.2v with no luck. At stock 2133mhz it works no problem. Any ideas? I'm on bios 1901.


Try the following not in any particular order, reseating the DIMMs and CPU whilst checking for even mounting pressure, increase DRAM voltage further, up to 1.35v although this much should not be needed. Try a System Agent voltage of 0.900 to 1.05v.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> You made a point of wanting the question answered.
> 
> The question has been answered.


i repeated a starting point question to diagnose as you had said it was failing POST. I didn't expect to get a response saying you'd already been through umpteen processes with ASUS and already RMA the board, little point continuing in that case.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Quote:


> Try a System Agent voltage of 0.900 to 1.05v.


Why mine shows 1.168 - didn't touch anything. Is it too high?


----------



## [email protected]

If the system is overclocked, the voltages will increase when left on Auto. The memory is overclocked, so not surprising SA is at 1.168V


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If the system is overclocked, the voltages will increase when left on Auto. The memory is overclocked, so not surprising SA is at 1.168V


Overclock my x99 pro / 5820K rig for me raj! ??


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Finally I could OC my ram. 1,35 V - 16-16-16-36 - 3200Mhz (original 1.2V - 15-15-15-35 - 2666Mhz)

I said finally, because always crashed when bios starts. Really strange board... Sometime gives voltage for one channel, sometimes can't give. Most of the time Qcode was b7 - 6d - 6f etc. and just waits. Reboot doesn't work...

I read in somewhere (an advice) give voltage from Dram Timings Section. So I did like that - 1.35V for both channels. Than checked from AI Tweaker page, voltage was 1.35 for both channel. Than I did go for 2933Mhz 17-18-18-37 (that was given by board auto) Than lowered timings 16-16-16-36 - worked but worse than 2666Mhz (especially Read - Write) (Aida64 Test) So I did try 3200Mhz and better than both 2666 and 2933

2933Mhz



3200Mhz


I'm wondering - My CPU works at 4400Mhz with auto voltage which is 1,291V - What must be CPU cache max - min. Looks those effects Northbridge Clock, mine is auto for now.

ANd want to ask I want to try ASUS Stress Test. I've 16GB ram - Which one should I choose from memory section - 4GB or 16GB ? Leaving it default is ok (4GB) ?


----------



## Agenesis

Wish Asus would make bios backups cross compatible between versions. Bios Q-Fan tuning is a hit or miss and takes easily an hour or more to reconfigure. Sometimes it reads the minimum fan speed as 400, sometimes 800, sometimes it doesn't even exist at all apparently. Works beautifully when it actually works though.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Asking too many question, sorry; confused about CPU SVID Support - don't know what is this

Book (user guide) says - *enable this item when overclocking*

Bios says - *disable this item when overclocking*

!!?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> the option in this menu:
> 
> 
> 
> is disabled and grey out:


is it normal that my NVMe bios setting is disabled also if I'm using a Samsung 950 PRO M.2 drive?


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

In this video says set Cache Ratio must be 100Mhz lower than CPU - So CPU is 44x than set it to 43x - I left min. auto.






--

I did set like that

before



after _(Northbridge Clock 4300Mhz)_



Is this a true option?


----------



## ZAKKATAK

Remember to save memory settings as well as save and exit (mem profile) and make sur the reset cpu option is set to "dissable". I think turn dummy oc off and check the battery is good :-D


----------



## Jpmboy

enable CPu SVID when using adaptive or offset vcore. Disable when using Manual voltage control. Both offset and adaptive (which has an offset component) need to communicate with the power section in order to send/receive the requested voltage signal.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is it normal that my NVMe bios setting is disabled also if I'm using a Samsung 950 PRO M.2 drive?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> enable CPu SVID when using adaptive or offset vcore. Disable when using Manual voltage control. Both offset and adaptive (which has an offset component) need to communicate with the power section in order to send/receive the requested voltage signal.


asus says to disable svid when overclocking, also bios says it,
they don't says enable if, disable if, they simply says, disable if overclocking, full stop.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> enable CPu SVID when using adaptive or offset vcore. Disable when using Manual voltage control. Both offset and adaptive (which has an offset component) need to communicate with the power section in order to send/receive the requested voltage signal.


So we should ignore the "Disable when overclocking" comment in the BIOS? I've been running with it disabled.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> So we should ignore the "Disable when overclocking" comment in the BIOS? I've been running with it disabled.


if you want to ignore the asus engineers for a jpboy suggestion do it


----------



## G227

Hi everybody! Quick question about some *very high motherboard temperature readings at HWINFO64* for my Asus X99 Deluxe.Specifically the "Temp 3" (95C) and also - a bit temp 2 (69C) and 5 (69C) [this is at idle in windows]. Here is the picture:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Anybody know what those are and if I should be worried?

Here is some background info:

I have recently installed a full custom waterloop with an external rad; it's possible that the temps were there before, but I think I would notice that
I'm powering 9 Aerocool Dead silence fans with white LEDs out of 3 fan headers of of MB (green areas in the pic bellow) - could that somehow stress it?
I have touched the top headspreader (red area in the pic bellow) and it was really hot
I'm running an overclocked 5820K @1,25V @4,5GHz
The only other thing I changed were the custom sleeved EVGA cables for the P2 1200




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## djgar

IIRC there are a couple of HWINFO64 readings that need to be ignored.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> So we should ignore the "Disable when overclocking" comment in the BIOS? I've been running with it disabled.


Depends on whether you are using manual or adaptive.


----------



## gotovato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Try the following not in any particular order, reseating the DIMMs and CPU whilst checking for even mounting pressure, increase DRAM voltage further, up to 1.35v although this much should not be needed. Try a System Agent voltage of 0.900 to 1.05v.


ok so I just tried this and it worked for a few restarts, but then again it ended up showing only 24gb of memory installed. anything else I can do ?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Depends on whether you are using manual or adaptive.


I've been using adaptive vcore (see sig).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotovato*
> 
> ok so I just tried this and it worked for a few restarts, but then again it ended up showing only 24gb of memory installed. anything else I can do ?


Try removing the motherboard from the enclosure or simply removing/loosening the screws surrounding the the memory slots.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> So we should ignore the "Disable when overclocking" comment in the BIOS? I've been running with it disabled.


It can be left disabled, normally serves best to for stability from my experience


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've been using adaptive vcore (see sig).


If it's working well, then there's no reason to change. I was wondering if you really are using 0.05V offset and 1.32V turbo? Have to get input from Praz or Raja - maybe the bios overrides "Disabled" when anything but Manual is selected. I don't get how SVID can be disabled AND respond to dynamic voltage requests when using adaptive.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Depends on whether you are using manual or adaptive.


where is written?
is it a "postilla" from jpboy?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If it's working well, then there's no reason to change. I was wondering if you really are using 0.05V offset and 1.32V turbo? Have to get input from Praz or Raja - maybe the bios overrides "Disabled" when anything but Manual is selected. I don't get how SVID can be disabled AND respond to dynamic voltage requests when using adaptive.


Yes, my current settings are as the sig states, have been for a while. It's a mystery ... maybe it changes behavior rather than totally disable? In tests way back it looked like I got better OC stability with it off both in adaptive & offset. AIDA64 reports the CPU VRM volts does vary with load 1.82-1.98.


----------



## gotovato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Try removing the motherboard from the enclosure or simply removing/loosening the screws surrounding the the memory slots.


ok so I tried this just now with no luck. its weird how without xmp turned on it works fine. im starting to think this is a motherboard issue again and it needs to be rma'd...again. anything else I can try?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It can be left disabled, normally serves best to for stability from my experience


Same here.


----------



## sblantipodi

another malfunction of asus motherboards, they say to support NVMe, I install a Samsung 950 PRO on it,
and they don't recognize it in the specific menu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> the option in this menu:
> 
> 
> 
> is disabled and grey out:


Congrats Asus, never do one good


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotovato*
> 
> ok so I tried this just now with no luck. its weird how without xmp turned on it works fine. im starting to think this is a motherboard issue again and it needs to be rma'd...again. anything else I can try?


Is it the same stick / DIMM slot dropping out every time? I can't imagine there would be many samples of DDR4 IC that would have issues with 2400mhz. Least of all that much of a weak IMC.


----------



## gotovato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is it the same stick / DIMM slot dropping out every time? I can't imagine there would be many samples of DDR4 IC that would have issues with 2400mhz. Least of all that much of a weak IMC.


it seems to be slot C1 everytime. ive already rma'd my cpu once this past week, and the board once this past week. the last time is was slot A1 that was acting up. its only when xmp is enabled. im wondering if theres a bad batch of these boards out? i got it pretty early its in its life. ive tried 3 different ram kits as well with no luck. im starting to think its just the motherboard. its tough to test, if i send it to asus again theyll boot it up once maybe twice, itll show all the memory, then theyll say its fine and thats it. im really considering giving up on it and going with a higher end board.


----------



## Silent Scone

Dropping memory at such a small OC is likely the result of System Agent, increasing this in offset mode by small increments may help. Assuming you've not tried this already? This is a non linear voltage so can require a certain amount of patience and soak testing over a few days or weeks depending on how often the machine is powered down and up


----------



## gotovato

I've tried increasing the system agent voltage(it's the option called CPU system agent in the bios right?) to 1.05, and 1.2v and both times it made no difference. Same issue


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotovato*
> 
> I've tried increasing the system agent voltage(it's the option called CPU system agent in the bios right?) to 1.05, and 1.2v and both times it made no difference. Same issue


Have you tried loosening the MB mounting screws near the DIMMs a bit? I've had over-tightened MB mounting screws keep DIMMs from registering properly.


----------



## gotovato

I did. I tried that this morning, didn't help. Ill try again but they're pretty loose right now.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> where is written?
> is it a "postilla" from jpboy?


Oh it's you again.

If you don't know how basic sub systems work on your platform then don't make snarky comments.

SVID is the communication protocol between the FIVR components on your CPU and the board.

Jp also has a point. How the heck does adaptive behave properly when SVID is explicitly disabled.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotovato*
> 
> I've tried increasing the system agent voltage(it's the option called CPU system agent in the bios right?) to 1.05, and 1.2v and both times it made no difference. Same issue


Attempt again with 0.900 to 1.000v


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don't get how SVID can be disabled AND respond to dynamic voltage requests when using adaptive.


Hello

On this platform the user setting for SVID communication is between the CPU and VRM. The setting has no influence on FIVR controlled core voltage. Unless pushing way past 24/7 settings or inadequate margins for the overclock being used I have not seen where this has any effect on stability regardless of the setting used.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Oh it's you again.
> 
> If you don't know how basic sub systems work on your platform then don't make snarky comments.
> 
> SVID is the communication protocol between the FIVR components on your CPU and the board.
> 
> Jp also has a point. How the heck does adaptive behave properly when SVID is explicitly disabled.


If I don't understand something I don't give suggestions. Asus say to disable svid when overclocking. Full stop.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> On this platform the user setting for SVID communication is between the CPU and VRM. The setting has no influence on FIVR controlled core voltage. Unless pushing way past 24/7 settings or inadequate margins for the overclock being used I have not seen where this has any effect on stability regardless of the setting used.


Red herring but awhile ago I thought I'd established a connection between having SVID enabled and voltage required for cache stability - whereby more was needed with this enabled whilst using offset


----------



## gotovato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Attempt again with 0.900 to 1.000v


Will try again. I have it set to fixed mode so should I first try 0.900 then if that doesn't work 1.000v?


----------



## Kimir

Start at 0.9 and see if it works. If not, increase gradually. 0.920, 0.940 etc. til you find the working spot.


----------



## Azazil1190

Guys need help here pls. just now i notice that gpuz read pcie 2 on my 980 ti so i was test the bios on x99a to the pcie settings i dont have the gen3 option available only auto.gen1.gen2.If i remember correct the x99a have option gen 3 .I have on it the last bios 1901.


----------



## gotovato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Start at 0.9 and see if it works. If not, increase gradually. 0.920, 0.940 etc. til you find the working spot.


Ok I will try this


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Oh it's you again.
> 
> If you don't know how basic sub systems work on your platform then don't make snarky comments.
> 
> SVID is the communication protocol between the FIVR components on your CPU and the board.
> 
> Jp also has a point. How the heck does adaptive behave properly when SVID is explicitly disabled.


lol - feeding the trolls.









Maybe this is the platform where it has no effect - basically a function less bios setting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> On this platform the user setting for SVID communication is between the CPU and VRM. The setting has no influence on FIVR controlled core voltage. Unless pushing way past 24/7 settings or inadequate margins for the overclock being used I have not seen where this has any effect on stability regardless of the setting used.


So a meaningless bios setting? Yeah - that's possible. I have not noticed any negative effects of it being enabled with adaptive (or disabled with adaptive for that matter)... but old habits are hard to break. So this sounds like a setting that is only relevant at default?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> If I don't understand something I don't give suggestions. Asus say to disable svid when overclocking. Full stop.


*And this is why you should never give suggestions.* You still can't get your rig to run right and every piece of equipment you get is either "bad or broken" somehow blaming one or another manufacturer for your inability to "understand" how to use it.
Well - I've had you blocked for months - GFY.


----------



## gotovato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Start at 0.9 and see if it works. If not, increase gradually. 0.920, 0.940 etc. til you find the working spot.


so I tried this tonight and still, not luck. after a few reboots it fails to see one dimm, and only shows 24gb. its dimm C1 everytime. I swap the ram around and still same issue. dimm C1 doesn't read. anything else I can try or is this simply ANOTHER bad board? if I rma it again thatll be my 3rd one. im thinking this first batch of x99-a might have a serious issue.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotovato*
> 
> so I tried this tonight and still, not luck. after a few reboots it fails to see one dimm, and only shows 24gb. its dimm C1 everytime. I swap the ram around and still same issue. dimm C1 doesn't read. anything else I can try or is this simply ANOTHER bad board? if I rma it again thatll be my 3rd one. im thinking this first batch of x99-a might have a serious issue.


What DRAM timings are you setting? Also are you setting the DRAM Eventual Volts under DRAM Timings or just the DRAM volts in the main Tweaker screen?


----------



## gotovato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What DRAM timings are you setting? Also are you setting the DRAM Eventual Volts under DRAM Timings or just the DRAM volts in the main Tweaker screen?


im setting the DRAM volts from the main ai tweaker screen. for timings im just trying to set the 2400mhz xmp profile for my memory which sets the timings to 14-16-16-31. im not sure its a timing issue as even if I manually set the DRAM frequency to 2400mhz, yet leave the timings at the default 15-15-15-35 it still doesn't work.


----------



## djgar

The main Tweaker DRAM volts is only used for booting - during normal operation it's the Eventual Volts under the DRAM Timing section that is applied and the one that really counts except for booting. They could be the same as long as it boots but try setting the Eventual Volts to 1.35 and see what happens. I normally have the boot volts .01v higher than the Eventual.


----------



## gotovato

Ok I have applied these settings and will give it a try.


----------



## gotovato

No luck. its only detecting 24gb still after a few restarts it drops from 32gb. If I do a full shut down then boot to bios it shows 32, then 24, then 32 back and forth


----------



## Azazil1190

Guys can anyone tell me if in the pcie advance configurations we have the option gen3 or I remember wrong.
Thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - feeding the trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this is the platform where it has no effect - basically a function less bios setting.
> So a meaningless bios setting? Yeah - that's possible. I have not noticed any negative effects of it being enabled with adaptive (or disabled with adaptive for that matter)... but old habits are hard to break. So this sounds like a setting that is only relevant at default?


The function of SVID is to allow the external VRM to shed phases in sync with CPU power saving. On this platform, disabling for overclocking is technically preferred due to current demand of the 8 core processors.


----------



## ZAKKATAK

Have you tried doing the 'check memory with random numbers" option? Try putting the xtreem cool jumper on and off and same with strap jumper, dummy over clock and extreem cool on and off.

Ps sometimes i have to wistle to mine for it to post lol


----------



## ZAKKATAK

Yeah i think you get gen 1, 2,3 or auto (4 options)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The function of SVID is to allow the external VRM to shed phases in sync with CPU power saving. On this platform, disabling for overclocking is technically preferred due to current demand of the 8 core processors.


Ah.. thanks. So with SVID enabled when using adaptive vcore with c-states/power saving disabled (my current OC)... would the power phases shed when power and voltage are at idle - like 0.78V idle?








(lol - no idea if I'm even asking the right question)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ah.. thanks. So with SVID enabled when using adaptive vcore with c-states/power saving disabled (my current OC)... would the power phases shed when power and voltage are at idle - like 0.78V idle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lol - no idea if I'm even asking the right question)


Hello

With C-States and other power related settings at default yes phases power down during low load conditions. While it is possible that a full load condition could result before all phases were brought back online I have not seen this happen. Monitoring the VRM with a couple of scopes and a logic analyzer load seems to always lag compared to phase activation. But as Raja stated above the safe setting is SVID disabled.


----------



## Alpina 7

Ive posted this in a few others threads, but wanted to get as much input as i can... let me know what you guys think.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok. I got my PC up and stable and got Real bench up and running. I'm very happy with the results and I'm done messing with it for now.. here are my bios pics and bench score.


only things ive changed since these pics are i set the cache back down to 24 and stock voltage. and i dialed down my ram to 1.35v fully stable (so far)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ive posted this in a few others threads, but wanted to get as much input as i can... let me know what you guys think.
> only things ive changed since these pics are i set the cache back down to 24 and stock voltage. and i dialed down my ram to 1.35v fully stable (so far)


The cache voltage way to high 1.33v keep it under 1.25v to avoid degration .. also the bottom fan in your case must be intake not exhaust ..

that's nice rig though


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The cache voltage way to high 1.33v keep it under 1.25v to avoid degration .. also the bottom fan in your case must be intake not exhaust ..
> 
> that's nice rig though


yea i dialed down the cache back to stock (24) . and thank you. worked hard on it.

also i bought those nice corsair fans with the rings to match my build theme, but the dam ring is set up to where the bottom is pushing air. so i have no idea how to make it pull without losing the ring


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> yea i dialed down the cache back to stock (24) . and thank you. worked hard on it.
> 
> also i bought those nice corsair fans with the rings to match my build theme, but the dam ring is set up to where the bottom is pushing air. so i have no idea how to make it pull without losing the ring


No need to drop the cache to 3ghz an 4ghz oc should be easy @1.20v or less .. cache improve memory performance in general..

Ya no way to make it intake in the bottom with red ring up side


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No need to drop the cache to 3ghz an 4ghz oc should be easy @1.20v or less .. cache improve memory performance in general..
> 
> Ya no way to make it intake in the bottom with red ring up side


It's not a good idea to make an assumption of what an individual CPU is capable of with uncore. Although the OC socket does make this more viable, depending on memory configuration and CPU capability 1.2v or more may be needed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> With C-States and other power related settings at default yes phases power down during low load conditions. While it is possible that a full load condition could result before all phases were brought back online I have not seen this happen. Monitoring the VRM with a couple of scopes and a logic analyzer load seems to always lag compared to phase activation. But as Raja stated above the safe setting is SVID disabled.


Hey Praz - that makes sense. Thanks. But when I set adaptive voltage with SVID enabled, I disable c-states and any other power saving features I can find in the bios (ever since z87 I think). In that scenario, it sounds like the phase units would not power down?
It's only a strap 100 issue, of course.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I did like in this review (ram kit is the same) Board and CPU is different but looks no problem. Played 5 hours BF4 Ultra - 2K - Resolution Scale 130 (at this time HWmonitor was running - recorded MAX 72C)

http://www.ocdrift.com/review-g-skill-ripjaws4-ddr4-2666mhz-c15-16gb-memory-kit-f4-2666c15q-16grr/

_Fully Manual Mode enabled_

Bios : 1901
1.375 V for CPU 4.5 Ghz
XMP - enabled 2666Mhz 1.2V
BCLK FREQ - 125
Core Ratio - 36
MAX/MIN Cache Ratio 32
CPU Cache Voltage - 1.4
BCLK Freq DRAM - 100:133
Hyper Thr. - Enabled
Intel Speed Step - Disabled

Didn't touch anything else, most of them auto

CPU SVID SUPPORT Auto
DRAM SVID SUPPORT Auto

Here their settings;

_G.Skill include one working XMP profile into their Ripjaws4 DDR4 2666MHz C15 16GB memory kit which specifies the modules to operate at 2666MHz 15-15-15-35-2T with a voltage of 1.2V. The memory kit was tested by simply enabling the Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) in the UEFI BIOS after clearing the CMOS. Maximus Tweak selected was Mode 2 to help overclocking and performance. By selecting the XMP mode, we can see that the BCLK will be automatically switched to 125MHz. We then input 36.0 and 32.0 to the core and cache (uncore) ratio respectively in order to overclock our Core i7-5960X processor to a core frequency of 4.5GHz (125MHz X 36.0) and a cache frequency of 4.0GHz (125Hz X 32.0).

Screenshots of the BIOS settings that we've done for the 2666MHz 15-15-15-35-2T (XMP) are shown as follows:
_







FireStrike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6441659

3Dmark11
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10506794



Didn't make any stress test for now, will try later.

Here My Settings;










If something wrong or any advice please tell.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey Praz - that makes sense. Thanks. But when I set adaptive voltage with SVID enabled, I disable c-states and any other power saving features I can find in the bios (ever since z87 I think). In that scenario, it sounds like the phase units would not power down?
> It's only a strap 100 issue, of course.


Hello

I haven't tested with any power settings changed. Although C-State type settings are for CPU cores so on a guess should have no effect on the VRM.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> If something wrong or any advice please tell.


In your AIDA benchmark, your ram is operating in triple channel mode - you've dropped a stick. Your score will be higher in quad channel.


----------



## 0x00000000

if I don't do SLI, can I have 6 discrete gpu connected to the board? 1 for each pcie slot? I have a 40 lane cpu.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> In your AIDA benchmark, your ram is operating in triple channel mode - you've dropped a stick. Your score will be higher in quad channel.


Yes saw it after. But before saw your message, this morning I started PC (I did shut down night) it gave CODE b7 and just waits like that. From my experineces if this happens means you loose OC settings and you have to clear CMOS... Happened many times before. Looks like this motherboard can't keep settings when you shutdown PC for 3-4 hours.

But if we back memory - as you see in 3DMark results, all memory kits were there. And also checked from ASUS SPD INFO in bios, all slots has a memory kit but was showing at AITweaker page 12GB (also windows was showing 12GB too) I think 1901 isn't stable...

So I did remove all kits and replugged. And flashed with 1801. Choosed XMP and restarted and changed CPU multiplier and b7 again...

I did clear CMOS and this time tried manual. (I'll ad bios settings later) It gave for memory 16-18-18-36 - so changed them to 15-15-15-35 - np for now. But I don't know what will happen if I turn off PC for 3-4 hours. What is it, what is the problem !?


----------



## Silent Scone

In short if the system has dropped a stick it's because the memory isn't stable. Annoying as that may be. I'd been running my 32GB kit for a fortnight, stress app and HCI stable before eventually it uncoupled. It can become frustrating if you haven't saved previous profiles, or taken notes. These things can fall apart from something as small as change in ambient temperature. Loosen up or volt up to compensate


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

So you say Memory kit may has a problem (or just one stick) Actually there was no OC on memory. It was XMP - factory settings. What is your suggestion if I want to change memory kit - Kingston, Corsair...?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> So you say Memory kit may has a problem (or just one stick) Actually there was no OC on memory. It was XMP - factory settings. What is your suggestion if I want to change memory kit - Kingston, Corsair...?


XMP is not factory settings. It is a profile bedded into the SPD table on the memory kit by the vendor that allows for ease of applying the frequency the kit is binned for. Tuning VCCSA and possibly increasing DRAM voltage slightly should iron this out.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Sorry but what you mean with VCCSA - can't see and setting called VCCSA - is that system agent voltage?









Last picture - actually CPU works at 4500 - Windows see it as 4500 - I think it bios must show 4200 (Turbo mode adds 300Mhz) is that a bug?

1901 bios shows it right. But if 1901 shows it defult clock, means windows will see it default clock too. Means OC failed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes VCCSA is the System Agent. Try an offset of 0.050 to begin with. This a non linear voltage and there is no one shoe fits all setting which is why auto ruling is not always ideal.

Also 1.4v uncore voltage is pretty excessive, try to keep this below 1.3v


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I did set 44X - looks like 45x some cores not stable and gives b7 or bd code when try restart. For now my system agent voltage looks 1.16 etc. And yes I did set 1.3V manually for CPU. Let me check what happens. Didn't choose XMP - just gave 1.35 V for DRAM.

Something strange in here too. When I give voltage to ram sometimes b7 - bd and just waits there. This time started. Trying to understand Board or ram makes tihs problem.



thanks.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

In this picture when it was auto shows 1.16



I did set 1.3V for DRAM (from Dram Timings section) and no error. Than I set System Agent Voltage too 1.18 - Says Max is 2 . There was no offset option?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes VCCSA is the System Agent. Try an offset of 0.050 to begin with. This a non linear voltage and there is no one shoe fits all setting which is why auto ruling is not always ideal.
> 
> Also 1.4v uncore voltage is pretty excessive, try to keep this below 1.3v


+0.050V VCSSA is a non sense.
+0.2V is required from most CPU to get it stable passed 2666MHz.

+0.3V is normal when using 125MHz strap so no problem in putting more voltage on VCSSA


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> +0.050V VCSSA is a non sense.
> +0.2V is required from most CPU to get it stable passed 2666MHz.
> 
> +0.3V is normal when using 125MHz strap so no problem in putting more voltage on VCSSA


As always spewing nothing but nonsense. Quit putting forth useless suggestions based on your lack of knowledge and understanding. 0.9625 SA voltage below.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> G.Skill 4 x 8GB, 3200MHz, 16-16-16-42 1N, 1.35V.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> As always spewing nothing but nonsense. Quit putting forth useless suggestions based on your lack of knowledge and understanding. 0.9625 SA voltage below.


if you changed ten CPUs to get a binned CPU like that means that you are a kids with a lot of time to waste, nothing more.
on average, with 0.96V SA, you do nothing.

Asus bump VCSSA considerably when XMP is enabled, full stop.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> In this picture when it was auto shows 1.16
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did set 1.3V for DRAM (from Dram Timings section) and no error. Than I set System Agent Voltage too 1.18 - Says Max is 2 . There was no offset option?


You need to switch the System Agent dropdown from "Auto" to "Offset", then you get the offset textbox.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> if you changed ten CPUs to get a binned CPU like that means that you are a kids with a lot of time to waste, nothing more.
> on average, with 0.96V SA, you do nothing.
> 
> Asus bump VCSSA considerably when XMP is enabled, full stop.


In auto this is bumped, yes. This is to cover absolute worst case for those that wish for auto ruling to work, sadly with VCCSA on this platform it's not that simple which is why people become unstuck. In the region of 0.900 is ample for many CPU, mine seems to prefer between 1.03-1.04v. Should be no need to use much more than this for most DRAM configurations on ASUS boards. Hopefully one day you'll wake up and stop trying to misguide people into being even more worse off than when they first came here to ask.


----------



## gotovato

I'm still having the issue where I drop one dimm when xmp is enabled. I've tried all the suggestions I've gotten on here, even rma'd my motherboard and still the exact same issue. Is this an Asus issue? I've tested with 2 kits of the same corsair lpx 2400mhz 4x8gb, also tested with a gskill 16gb kit at 2400. Same problem


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotovato*
> 
> I'm still having the issue where I drop one dimm when xmp is enabled. I've tried all the suggestions I've gotten on here, even rma'd my motherboard and still the exact same issue. Is this an Asus issue? I've tested with 2 kits of the same corsair lpx 2400mhz 4x8gb, also tested with a gskill 16gb kit at 2400. Same problem


Maybe the memory controller on your cpu isn't up to the task.

It's a lot of work, but I think people would have better results with a manual overclock as opposed to relying on XMP.


----------



## gotovato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Maybe the memory controller on your cpu isn't up to the task.
> It's a lot of work, but I think people would have better results with a manual overclock as opposed to relying on XMP.


it might be my cpu. im going to test my cpu on a new asus x99 board today, aswell as a gigabyte board to see if those work. if they do i know its my board, if they dont, i know its my cpu. also ive tried manually setting the speed, timings, and voltage. still no luck.


----------



## sblantipodi

I discovered why my X99 hang if I boot windows with CSM disabled.
USB.

My USB monitor is the cause, if I deattach the monitor I can boot 100% no problem with CSM disabled, if I attach the monitor the boot hangs 100%.

If I enable CSM no problem with both monitor attached or deattached.

Congrats Asus, another time


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotovato*
> 
> it might be my cpu. im going to test my cpu on a new asus x99 board today, aswell as a gigabyte board to see if those work. if they do i know its my board, if they dont, i know its my cpu. also ive tried manually setting the speed, timings, and voltage. still no luck.


Will interested to know if it is the IMC, currently looking to upgrade to a 4x8 kit of 2400 and had figured XMP was unlikely to be an issue despite being outside of Intels spec of course..


----------



## gotovato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Will interested to know if it is the IMC, currently looking to upgrade to a 4x8 kit of 2400 and had figured XMP was unlikely to be an issue despite being outside of Intels spec of course..


so i went into my store today to test a few boards. i tried the new x99-a with the usb 3.1 and it failed. it only detected 24gb with xmp on. i tried a gigabyte board(some lower end one) and it worked NO problem. booted everytime 32gb 2400mhz. even tried 2666mhz no issues. i tried an asus x99-pro usb 3.1 model and it too worked flawless. i also tried a sabertooth board, and again NO issues. even at 2666mhz. it seems the x99-a boards may have some isssue.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotovato*
> 
> so i went into my store today to test a few boards. i tried the new x99-a with the usb 3.1 and it failed. it only detected 24gb with xmp on. i tried a gigabyte board(some lower end one) and it worked NO problem. booted everytime 32gb 2400mhz. even tried 2666mhz no issues. i tried an asus x99-pro usb 3.1 model and it too worked flawless. i also tried a sabertooth board, and again NO issues. even at 2666mhz. it seems the x99-a boards may have some isssue.


Hmm rather strange! Seems unlikely the X99-A 3.1 would of been running a really old BIOS, least the IMC is fine


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

OK, I did adjust default voltage for ram (auto 1.2V) and 1.3V for CPU and System Agent Voltage offset mode. Looks no problem. I hope nothing wrong for this time.







But I think we couldn't decide for CPU SVID support - enabled / disabled


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> OK, I did adjust default voltage for ram (auto 1.2V) and 1.3V for CPU and System Agent Voltage offset mode. Looks no problem. I hope nothing wrong for this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think we couldn't decide for CPU SVID support - enabled / disabled


disable CPU SVID and VCSSA is good, as I told you, don't listen to this guys, they have a lot of time to waste and binned CPUs,
for an average user +0.2V VCSSA si needed when overclocking RAM and CACHE.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> disable CPU SVID and VCSSA is good, as I told you, don't listen to this guys, they have a lot of time to waste and binned CPUs,
> for an average user +0.2V VCSSA si needed when overclocking RAM and CACHE.


I think rep on both mine and Praz side may well refute that. I have just reported you for yet again being disruptive and giving terrible advice, which sadly isn't against the rules as aren't a lot of things.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> disable CPU SVID and VCSSA is good, as I told you, don't listen to this guys, they have a lot of time to waste and binned CPUs,
> for an average user +0.2V VCSSA si needed when overclocking RAM and CACHE.


I keep the SVID enable so monitoring program can read cpu power usage... also the VCSSA is tricky 0.2v not good for all cpu since the IMC still within silicon lottery logic ...

anyway @DJ_OXyGeNe_8 why such an extreme voltage there ? vcore&cache voltage way to high..

you should aim for this limit for each voltage

Vcore under 1.350v
cache under 1.30v
VCSSA under 1.250v
DDR4 1.400v or less ..


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think rep on both mine and Praz side may well refute that. I have just reported you for yet again being disruptive and giving terrible advice, which sadly isn't against the rules as aren't a lot of things.


My advice is based on what Asus engineers think is right.
They bump VCSSA more than +0.2V when XMP is enabled, leave alone cache overclocking.
So my advices are informed, not disruptive








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I keep the SVID enable so monitoring program can read cpu power usage... also the VCSSA is tricky 0.2v not good for all cpu since the IMC still within silicon lottery logic ...
> 
> anyway @DJ_OXyGeNe_8 why such an extreme voltage there ? vcore&cache voltage way to high..
> 
> you should aim for this limit for each voltage
> 
> Vcore under 1.350v
> cache under 1.30v
> VCSSA under 1.250v
> DDR4 1.400v or less ..


with +0.2V my VCSSA stays under 1.2V


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think rep on both mine and Praz side may well refute that. I have just reported you for yet again being disruptive and giving terrible advice, which sadly isn't against the rules as aren't a lot of things.


someone hate you bro ?







the world is full of hate.. lol


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> someone hate you bro ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the world is full of hate.. lol


I don't hate anyone, I'm only defending my self from the constant offence this two guys throws out to people who don't agree with them.


----------



## Vperez

Anyone have any problems with M.2 drives on the x99 deluxe? I just got the 950 pro and I get about half of the expected read speeds and read IOPS. When I check the samsung magician app it says available lanes X4 but then available bandwidth 5 gbps instead of the expected 10 gbps. I don't know if I just got a bad drive and I should RMA or if this is a motherboard issue or driver issue I can fix.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I keep the SVID enable so monitoring program can read cpu power usage... also the VCSSA is tricky 0.2v not good for all cpu since the IMC still within silicon lottery logic ...
> 
> anyway @DJ_OXyGeNe_8 why such an extreme voltage there ? vcore&cache voltage way to high..
> 
> you should aim for this limit for each voltage
> 
> Vcore under 1.350v
> cache under 1.30v
> VCSSA under 1.250v
> DDR4 1.400v or less ..


CPU Voltage is 1.3
DDR V is 1.2

I don't know can I see VCSSA voltage but here HWmonitor under stress test.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> CPU Voltage is 1.3
> DDR V is 1.2
> 
> I don't know can I see VCSSA voltage but here HWmonitor under stress test.


Look at System agent voltage 0.20 offset , the stock 0.850v + 0.20v offset = 1.05v


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

So it's safe, right









When I left this auto - bios shows 1.168V and HWmonitor shows 0,31

So does this mean 1.168 + 0.31 - 1.478V ?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> So it's safe, right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I left this auto - bios shows 1.168V and HWmonitor shows 0,31
> 
> So does this mean 1.168 + 0.31 - 1.478V ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


For Auto it's the actual vccsa, not an offset (in the BIOS). HWmonitor looks like it's the offset (.85 + .31 = 1.16).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> CPU Voltage is 1.3
> DDR V is 1.2
> 
> I don't know can I see VCSSA voltage but here HWmonitor under stress test.


there's no reason to have HWM open at the same time as AID64 - read VSA (system agent) directly in AID64. You can even display it in the voltage tab of the Stress test you are running. Once seleted, place you mouse cursor on the label on the top of the graph and click - voltge will appear in the label/legend for the graph.


----------



## sblantipodi

I don't hate
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> Anyone have any problems with M.2 drives on the x99 deluxe? I just got the 950 pro and I get about half of the expected read speeds and read IOPS. When I check the samsung magician app it says available lanes X4 but then available bandwidth 5 gbps instead of the expected 10 gbps. I don't know if I just got a bad drive and I should RMA or if this is a motherboard issue or driver issue I can fix.


I don't think that the problem come from the drive, x99 deluxe is full of flaws,
try to completely remove the intel 750 and retry.


----------



## Silent Scone

PCIE Intel 750 and Kingston Hyper X M.2 operating together at or close to their theoretical throughput on the X99 Deluxe.


----------



## Vperez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> PCIE Intel 750 and Kingston Hyper X M.2 operating together at or close to their theoretical throughput on the X99 Deluxe.


I guess I may just have a bad drive. I wanted to exhaust all other options before an RMA as it will take a couple of weeks to get a new drive.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> I guess I may just have a bad drive. I wanted to exhaust all other options before an RMA as it will take a couple of weeks to get a new drive.


I can tell you that X99 Deluxe works differently from 5930K and 5960X also if they are both 40 lanes.
My X99 Deluxe does not permit cache overclock when cpu strap is set to 125MHz, silent scone one does.

X99 Deluxe is flawed.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> I guess I may just have a bad drive. I wanted to exhaust all other options before an RMA as it will take a couple of weeks to get a new drive.


What other benchmarks have you run?

Some further details about your system would also be useful, could be a faulty drive but I'd say fairly unlikely, and certainly wouldn't jump to that conclusion off a single run of magicians test..


----------



## Vperez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> What other benchmarks have you run?
> 
> Some further details about your system would also be useful, could be a faulty drive but I'd say fairly unlikely, and certainly wouldn't jump to that conclusion off a single run of magicians test..


I also ran atto and AS SSD both of which showed similar results. I have an x99 deluxe with a 5930k. Vid card is a 980TI on pcie1, a 750 SSD on pcie5 and the 950 pro on the m.2 slot. Windows 10 is installed on the 750. The 950 pro has nothing on it as I didn't transfer anything after running the benchmarks.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> I also ran atto and AS SSD both of which showed similar results. I have an x99 deluxe with a 5930k. Vid card is a 980TI on pcie1, a 750 SSD on pcie5 and the 950 pro on the m.2 slot. Windows 10 is installed on the 750. The 950 pro has nothing on it as I didn't transfer anything after running the benchmarks.


Looking at the manual the M.2 slot shares bandwidth PCIe x16_5

Refer to 3.6.3 for more details..


----------



## Vperez

Yes, at 4x each


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> Yes, at 4x each


Have you set the bandwidth for slot x16_5?

Or tried the the 750 in slot x16_4?


----------



## Vperez

Yes. I switched the drive around and the 750 stayed perfect and the 950 didn't improve.


----------



## DS4130

Strange! Sorry for all the questions but wasn't clear what you had tried, unless I missed the posts.. Are you using the Samsung driver?


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

there's no reason to have HWM open at the same time as AID64 - read VSA (system agent) directly in AID64. You can even display it in the voltage tab of the Stress test you are running. Once seleted, place you mouse cursor on the label on the top of the graph and click - voltge will appear in the label/legend for the graph.
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2631423/width/1000/height/2000

Yes checked, thanks.

With offset mode (0,2V) bios shows 1.064 - AIDA64 showed highest 1.072 V

Sorry for questions; what about Internal PLL voltage? Disabled or enabled?

thanks.

I also tested this guys advice - adaptive mode for CPU for less Heat and voltage (speed step enabled)

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/754365-Asus-X99-A-CPU-voltage-settings-need-an-experienced-user



Looks no problem for me. Highest voltage was 1.251 - auto makes it 1.291V

Just for test and will play BF4 tomorrow, let me see what will happen with lower voltage and with Intel speed step.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> there's no reason to have HWM open at the same time as AID64 - read VSA (system agent) directly in AID64. You can even display it in the voltage tab of the Stress test you are running. Once seleted, place you mouse cursor on the label on the top of the graph and click - voltge will appear in the label/legend for the graph.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2631423/width/1000/height/2000
> 
> Yes checked, thanks.
> 
> With offset mode (0,2V) bios shows 1.064 - AIDA64 showed highest 1.072 V
> 
> Sorry for questions; what about *Internal PLL voltage*? Disabled or enabled?
> 
> thanks.
> 
> I also tested this guys advice - adaptive mode for CPU for less Heat and voltage (speed step enabled)
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/754365-Asus-X99-A-CPU-voltage-settings-need-an-experienced-user
> 
> 
> 
> Looks no problem for me. Highest voltage was 1.251 - auto makes it 1.291V
> 
> Just for test and will play BF4 tomorrow, let me see what will happen with lower voltage and with Intel speed step.


Leave iPLL on auto with the clocks you are running.

also - the link you posted ... the guys is running waaay too high offset in adaptive.

Try the bios settings in *this post* as a guide


----------



## bigcid10

well it's been 1 month and finally got my system back up and running
I rma'd my x99-deluxe with asus ,and they sent me back a reman'd board
same b2 code .So this time the sent me a NIB x99-deluxe/3.1(Thanks to Cordell S in Indiana) but this one
had different codes(69)
tested VGA,PSU,ram
sent board back to asus (Indiana)to be tested ,tested Ok
only thing left CPU
Intel rma'd the cpu ,popped it in,wala fired up good
So the only explanation is to this situation is that the 1901 bios flash
hosed the cpu somehow ,because that's the only thing I did
before I flashed it

400.00 cc deposit twice motherboard
400.0 cc deposit for cpu
done but very painful


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Leave iPLL on auto with the clocks you are running.
> 
> also - the link you posted ... the guys is running waaay too high offset in adaptive.
> 
> Try the bios settings in *this post* as a guide


Hmm ... he's running adaptive vcache? Isn't that a no-no?


----------



## Vperez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I don't hate
> I don't think that the problem come from the drive, x99 deluxe is full of flaws,
> try to completely remove the intel 750 and retry.


I hate to say it but you are right. The m2 slot isn't going full on regardless of my config. If I switch the drive to a pcie slot it works well. I still have to force it to gen3 in bios though. This is ridiculous and I hope it is fixed in the future.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hmm ... he's running adaptive vcache? Isn't that a no-no?


I haven't had success with adaptive cache voltage. Only offset and fixed.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hmm ... he's running adaptive vcache? Isn't that a no-no?


Hello

Additional cache voltage set to auto is using the default VID. The 0.050 offset is providing the additional voltage so in this case using adaptive is equivalent to using offset mode. A basic misunderstanding of what the various board settings do seems to be the issue here. Not really an example one should be following.


----------



## Silent Scone

There's no real reason to use an adaptive setting if applying an offset on this platform, or benefit I should say


----------



## bigcid10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Thanks. We'll see how this goes.
> 
> Unfortunately my desire for an advanced RMA was denied. Apparently the X99 Deluxe doesn't quality for it.


If it's under a year old ,it does


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> If it's under a year old ,it does


Hello

Past the one year date was the issue here.


----------



## djgar

Question: is there a reliable way of determining whether a random power shutdown was triggered by the MB or the PSU? Just suddenly click - power gone. I'm getting it after 10-20 minutes of low usage with a DRAM setup of DDR4-3340, x44 @ 104.4 =4593MHz, dimm eventual volt = 1.38.

A similar setup with DDR4-3264, x45 @ 102.0 =4590 dimm eventual = 1.37 doesn't have that problem. My 850W PSU is only putting out ~ 180W when the shutdown occurs.

Here's some screenies:

3340.pdf 1106k .pdf file


3264.pdf 1098k .pdf file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Question: is there a reliable way of determining whether a random power shutdown was triggered by the MB or the PSU? Just suddenly click - power gone. I'm getting it after 10-20 minutes of low usage with a DRAM setup of DDR4-3340, x44 @ 104.4 =4593MHz, dimm eventual volt = 1.38.
> 
> A similar setup with DDR4-3264, x45 @ 102.0 =4590 dimm eventual = 1.37 doesn't have that problem. My 850W PSU is only putting out ~ 180W when the shutdown occurs.
> 
> Here's some screenies:
> 
> 3340.pdf 1106k .pdf file
> 
> 
> 3264.pdf 1098k .pdf file


Honestly.... getting a bclk of 104.4 to behave for as long as you have is impressive. I don't think it's this PSU, a bus freq that high as a 24/7 is probably not going to be gremlin-free.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Honestly.... getting a bclk of 104.4 to behave for as long as you have is impressive. I don't think it's this PSU, a bus freq that high as a 24/7 is probably not going to be gremlin-free.


Here's the kicker. For stress testing I disable my Intel RAID controller (where my 6 SSDs are) and boot off a single 1TB hard drive so I don't worry about the welfare of my RAID systems when things run amuck.Under that environment I got 3 full hours of RealBench stress testing. But enabling and booting from the RAID SSDs I get the shutdown.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Here's the kicker. For stress testing I disable my Intel RAID controller (where my 6 SSDs are) and boot off a single 1TB hard drive so I don't worry about the welfare of my RAID systems when things run amuck.Under that environment I got 3 full hours of RealBench stress testing. But enabling and booting from the RAID SSDs I get the shutdown.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wouldn't that lead you to think the 104 bus is messing with the raid controller via the PCIE at that peg/dmi??


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wouldn't that lead you to think the 104 bus is messing with the raid controller via the PCIE at that peg/dmi??


Hmmm ... now that you mention it ...


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigcid10*
> 
> If it's under a year old ,it does


Just a few months outside of a year.

Was a little disappointed. I feel a $400+ motherboard really should have an advanced RMA option for the entire warranty period.

My feelings aside, the turn around was crazy fast. I shipped it out last Friday and I'll have it in hand this Friday.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys what about *Hardware prefetcher* and *Adjacent Cache-Line Prefetch*

Asus advice is Enabled.

But when I disabled only effects AIDA 64 Memory Read perf. When enabled something around 56000 - when disabled something around 48000 - doesn't effect other parameters. Also 3DMark Firestrike looks the same.

But when disabled, it really effects keyboard / mouse response in positive way. Anyone did try these settings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Guys what about *Hardware prefetcher* and *Adjacent Cache-Line Prefetch*
> 
> Asus advice is Enabled.
> 
> But when I disabled only effects AIDA 64 Memory Read perf. When enabled something around 56000 - when disabled something around 48000 - doesn't effect other parameters. Also 3DMark Firestrike looks the same.
> 
> But when disabled, it really effects keyboard / mouse response in positive way. Anyone did try these settings?


flippin switches and seeing what happens?


----------



## Agenesis

Is there a reason why changing the cpu strap to 125 and changing the bclk makes the mobo turn off turbo and sets the vcore to 1.4 on load, ignoring the defined values?

I'm more concerned about the vcore part because if I set 1.3 in the bios it'll ignore it and set itself to 1.4v at full load.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Is there a reason why changing the cpu strap to 125 and changing the bclk makes the mobo turn off turbo and sets the vcore to 1.4 on load, ignoring the defined values?
> 
> I'm more concerned about the vcore part because if I set 1.3 in the bios it'll ignore it and set itself to 1.4v at full load.


switching to 125 strap does not disable turbo. you'll have to post bios screenshots so we can see what changes you made.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Is there a reason why changing the cpu strap to 125 and changing the bclk makes the mobo turn off turbo and sets the vcore to 1.4 on load, ignoring the defined values?
> 
> I'm more concerned about the vcore part because if I set 1.3 in the bios it'll ignore it and set itself to 1.4v at full load.
> 
> 
> 
> switching to 125 strap does not disable turbo. you'll have to post bios screenshots so we can see what changes you made.
Click to expand...

Tested it again just now, 125 strap with cpu ratio 36 or above doesn't disable turbo. 35 ratio and under disables turbo mode and causes weird voltage spikes.

I'm still using bios 1502 (jun 2015) so I don't know if it happens on newer versions.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Tested it again just now, 125 strap with cpu ratio 36 or above doesn't disable turbo. 35 ratio and under disables turbo mode and causes weird voltage spikes.
> 
> I'm still using bios 1502 (jun 2015) so I don't know if it happens on newer versions.


Hello

If Turbo is disabled CPU multipliers higher than stock would not be usable. The board is smart enough to know this and sets it accordingly.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Tested it again just now, 125 strap with cpu ratio 36 or above doesn't disable turbo. 35 ratio and under disables turbo mode and causes weird voltage spikes.
> 
> I'm still using bios 1502 (jun 2015) so I don't know if it happens on newer versions.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> If Turbo is disabled CPU multipliers higher than stock would not be usable. The board is smart enough to know this and sets it accordingly.
Click to expand...

Oh I see, the default multi is 35 for the 5930k so turbo isn't necessary and it disables itself. But like I said before it's not the turbo disabling itself that bothers me, it's the side effects of it. With the turbo disabled the load vcore changes dramatically from the defined value. I tried changing llc steps but it still happens.

For example if I set 1.3 vcore in the bios
125*36=4500mhz, load vcore 1.3v (+/- 0.02v whatever llc does)
125*35=4400mhz, load vcore 1.4v!!!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Oh I see, the default multi is 35 for the 5930k so turbo isn't necessary and it disables itself. But like I said before it's not the turbo disabling itself that bothers me, it's the side effects of it. With the turbo disabled the load vcore changes dramatically from the defined value. I tried changing llc steps but it still happens.
> 
> For example if I set 1.3 vcore in the bios
> 125*36=4500mhz, load vcore 1.3v (+/- 0.02v whatever llc does)
> 125*35=4400mhz, load vcore 1.4v!!!


adaptive does not work with 125 strap.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Oh I see, the default multi is 35 for the 5930k so turbo isn't necessary and it disables itself. But like I said before it's not the turbo disabling itself that bothers me, it's the side effects of it. With the turbo disabled the load vcore changes dramatically from the defined value. I tried changing llc steps but it still happens.
> 
> For example if I set 1.3 vcore in the bios
> 125*36=4500mhz, load vcore 1.3v (+/- 0.02v whatever llc does)
> 125*35=4400mhz, load vcore 1.4v!!!
> 
> 
> 
> adaptive does not work with 125 strap.
Click to expand...

I'm using manual/non-adaptive mode though.

My guess is that because I'm using the default ratio (35) the motherboard for some reason ignores my vcore value and switches itself to auto vcore.


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotovato*
> 
> I'm still having the issue where I drop one dimm when xmp is enabled. I've tried all the suggestions I've gotten on here, even rma'd my motherboard and still the exact same issue. Is this an Asus issue? I've tested with 2 kits of the same corsair lpx 2400mhz 4x8gb, also tested with a gskill 16gb kit at 2400. Same problem


What I did to get my 2800mhz kit to work was bump or manually set the voltage of the DRAM for each channel at least .02 or .2v over what the modules are rated at.

My kit was 4x4GB G.Skill 2800Mhz memory (black heat spreaders if it matters)


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Just a few months outside of a year.
> 
> Was a little disappointed. I feel a $400+ motherboard really should have an advanced RMA option for the entire warranty period.
> 
> My feelings aside, the turn around was crazy fast. I shipped it out last Friday and I'll have it in hand this Friday.


I praised too soon. The board is still broken. Time for another RMA tomorrow.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> I praised too soon. The board is still broken. Time for another RMA tomorrow.


What's the problem exactly?


----------



## DS4130

Anyone have any ideas on the BIOS 2001 improvements?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on the BIOS 2001 improvements?


I'm about to get adventurous ...


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on the BIOS 2001 improvements?


it improves system stability, as always.
very shame on asus that will never give info on new released.


----------



## Vperez

Fix the USB boot issue? Just got a call from my wife that the computer was broken and it was hung on boot like always.


----------



## djgar

I set the 104.4 BCLK 44x multi 4594GHz @ DDR4-3340 16-17-17-38-1T that would shut power down after 10-20 minutes. So far 1 hour and still going. Let's see if it lasts, but that certainly looks like an improvement.









Two hours and no power-off ...


----------



## Caos

Hi, I have a pro asus x99 install my sound blaster z, but it does not recognize the device manager, any help?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> Hi, I have a pro asus x99 install my sound blaster z, but it does not recognize the device manager, any help?


you need to provide more info... Fill out rigbiulder.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> Fix the USB boot issue? Just got a call from my wife that the computer was broken and it was hung on boot like always.


I don't see any improvement on my rig.
Hope they didn't broked anything.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I set the 104.4 BCLK 44x multi 4594GHz @ DDR4-3340 16-17-17-38-1T that would shut power down after 10-20 minutes. So far 1 hour and still going. Let's see if it lasts, but that certainly looks like an improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two hours and no power-off ...


Well, eventually I got a system power-off, but 2001 is definitely a more stable build.


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you need to provide more info... Fill out rigbiulder.


x99 asus pro, 5820k, 16 gb geil super luce, gtx 980 ti, ssd 850 pro, 6 tb seagate.

the light that brings the sound blaster lights but in the device manager is not


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> x99 asus pro, 5820k, 16 gb geil super luce, gtx 980 ti, ssd 850 pro, 6 tb seagate.
> 
> the light that brings the sound blaster lights but in the device manager is not


what version of windows


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what version of windows


win 8.1 64 bits


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> win 8.1 64 bits


Okay - thanks.
THe device should be automatically detected and load the driver. I'd shut down and switch off the PSU, re-seat the card in slot 2. clrcmos, and restart. Is the driver loading automatically (assuming you have not disabled this feature of W8.1)?


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay - thanks.
> THe device should be automatically detected and load the driver. I'd shut down and switch off the PSU, re-seat the card in slot 2. clrcmos, and restart. Is the driver loading automatically (assuming you have not disabled this feature of W8.1)?


ok thanks for the reply, clrcmos is Clear CMOS? may be BIOS problem? is that the latest version is 1901 and I am in 1801


----------



## L36

New 2001 BIOS is interesting. Ruined my cache overclock, need to start over.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> ok thanks for the reply, clrcmos is Clear CMOS? may be BIOS problem? is that the latest version is 1901 and I am in 1801


yes - save your OC to a bios save slot or a USB stick, then clear cmos. Probably a good idea to update the bios (lol - then there's no reason to save your OC settings!)


----------



## djgar

Well, BIOS 2001 definitely improved my OC, faster and lower vcore - I got bored and quit RealBench after 4 hours ...


----------



## Vperez

Where are you guys getting it? Go to Asus site and nothing shows up.


----------



## inedenimadam

New BIOS 2011 for my X99-A. Perfect timing, I was about to throw in a second SSD for Raid0. Might as well take the whole thing apart, give it a good cleaning, and put it all back together like it was brand new. I love a fresh OS.

Edit: Hhhhmmm...the website says 2011, but the .cap file says 2001.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Well, BIOS 2001 definitely improved my OC, faster and lower vcore - I got bored and quit RealBench after 4 hours ...


How so?

Edit: Sorry, missed the part where you said lower vcore, skim reading FTL


----------



## Vperez

Why can't I get this for my x-99 deluxe/u3.1? It is listed at the x-99 deluxe site but not for the u3.1.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Well, BIOS 2001 definitely improved my OC, faster and lower vcore - I got bored and quit RealBench after 4 hours ...


how much lower?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> Why can't I get this for my x-99 deluxe/u3.1? It is listed at the x-99 deluxe site but not for the u3.1.


asus marketing is not able to update a web page.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> Why can't I get this for my x-99 deluxe/u3.1? It is listed at the x-99 deluxe site but not for the u3.1.


They often time release for different boards, the ROG boards usually get theirs first and I patiently await a release for my -A board. Just wait a day or two and check back.


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay - thanks.
> THe device should be automatically detected and load the driver. I'd shut down and switch off the PSU, re-seat the card in slot 2. clrcmos, and restart. Is the driver loading automatically (assuming you have not disabled this feature of W8.1)?


Thanks, eh updated BIOS to the latest version, but not Realize the CMOS clear, what is the option to win 8.1?

My other problem is that when I shut down my system and I go back to turn the keyboard does not start, my motherboard is an Asus x99 pro usb 3.1, in my previous z97 did not happen


----------



## djgar

I am really liking BIOS 2001 ...


----------



## inedenimadam

Cant remember if I have these backwards, hope someone can quick remind me! Got my core locked down. In process of stressing cache. Just got a hard lock with no BSOD, is that tell tale of low VCCIN or VCache? I feel like its cache, but wanted to double check before I waste another 3 hours running a test just to get a hard lock

.


----------



## djgar

I get freezes from vcache too low.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I get freezes from vcache too low.


Thanks for the quick response.

You know, getting a bad roll in the Silicon lottery really takes the wind out of my sails when overclocking.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys I did notice very strange thing. I don't know it's a bug or something like that.

As yoıu know there is a section to set PCI slots for GEN 1 - GEN 3

Which is this place;



But as you know this motherboard has 5 slots - but you can't see other 2 slots. You can see them just only when you choose Load Optimized or when you bios update. Just for first join. When you set something and save / restart you can see only 3 slots.

My problem was big keyboard / mouse lag. I always did think it was about PSU / RAM / Voltage etc. And today I remember this thing - PCI EX slots settings. But never chance to set. Because you can see it just one time as I said. But feels like it's a bandwith problem.

I have an external firewire sound card which is connected to PCI EX firewire card. So I decided to Load Optimized and set PCI EX 5 slot to GEN 1 -

My card is this one and connected to PCI EX 5 slot; and if I'm not wrong PCI EX Gen 1 type.



and set like this;



after setting like this, looks like my lag problem fixed. But as I said before I can't see PCIEX16_3 and PCIEX16_5 no more. So it always left auto before, because you can't see these slots when you joined 2nd time to bios. Is this happens just to me or is this a bug!?!?

So means, if you have more than 1 card (don't mean VGA cards) you have to set these options when you join to bios at first time. Because you'll not see them 2nd time...


----------



## sblantipodi

it seems that latest 2001 BIOS let me undervolt my CPU of 0.010V while maintaining the same stability of previous BIOS.
god save the queen, asus made one thing right for a time.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> I can't see PCIEX16_3 and PCIEX16_5


Hello

As noted in the included user manual only PCIe x16 slots 1, 2 and 4 are available with a 28 lane CPU. Nothing wrong here.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

But when I set for first time no lag for keyboard / mouse. 1, 2 and 4 are for GPU cards.


----------



## skilly

Rampage V Extreme - Asmedia USB Host Controller errors

Hey guys. I seem to have a weird issue with the Asmedia USB Host Controller. I decided to do a clean install of the latest Windows 10 build (10586). I've been a Windows Insider, so I've installed and reinstalled windows 10 countless times. Each and every time, I install the latest Intel Chipset Drivers from the Rampage V drivers sections. Then I go ahead and install the Asmedia_USB 3 - 3.1 (Win7-8-8-10_V116240_V116261) drivers. Each and every time, they would install with zero issue. I've been on the 1701 bios since it was released. I reinstalled windows countless times, no issues with asmedia ever.

Today I decided to clean install and get out of the insider program for a while. When I go to install the Asmedia USB 3 drivers I get an error saying that my Asmedia USB host controller cannot be found. ?? The ports seem to work with the Intel USB 3 controller drivers but asmedia controller is nowhere to be found.. I decided to move around my keyboard and mouse and disconnect everything else plugged into usb. It worked! The drivers installed exactly like they always had. No issues with the Asmedia Controller, it found it. Another minute later, my keyboard disconnects/reconnects and the Intel drivers are back in the device manager, Asmedia is now gone from the device manager.



I guess my question is, do you guys think I have a faulty MB/faulty USB3 controller now? I re-flashed the 1701 bios.. Secure erased my SSD and reinstalled Windows 2x in the last 4 hours. I figured maybe the bios got corrupted or something. Nothing seems to work. It only worked once when I was playing with the peripherals.. IMO it seems like a power issue.. I had the same issue with my Maximus a few years back and I never got it replaced. Any advice is greatly appreciated.

EDIT: Looks like I have 2 dead USB3 ports next to my ethernet port. The other 8 USB3 ports are working. My mistake but that doesnt sound like good news. D:


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Rampage V Extreme - Asmedia USB Host Controller errors
> 
> Hey guys. I seem to have a weird issue with the Asmedia USB Host Controller. I decided to do a clean install of the latest Windows 10 build (10586). I've been a Windows Insider, so I've installed and reinstalled windows 10 countless times. Each and every time, I install the latest Intel Chipset Drivers from the Rampage V drivers sections. Then I go ahead and install the Asmedia_USB 3 - 3.1 (Win7-8-8-10_V116240_V116261) drivers. Each and every time, they would install with zero issue. I've been on the 1701 bios since it was released. I reinstalled windows countless times, no issues with asmedia ever.
> 
> Today I decided to clean install and get out of the insider program for a while. When I go to install the Asmedia USB 3 drivers I get an error saying that my Asmedia USB host controller cannot be found. ?? The ports seem to work with the Intel USB 3 controller drivers but asmedia controller is nowhere to be found.. I decided to move around my keyboard and mouse and disconnect everything else plugged into usb. It worked! The drivers installed exactly like they always had. No issues with the Asmedia Controller, it found it. Another minute later, my keyboard disconnects/reconnects and the Intel drivers are back in the device manager, Asmedia is now gone from the device manager.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my question is, do you guys think I have a faulty MB/faulty USB3 controller now? I re-flashed the 1701 bios.. Secure erased my SSD and reinstalled Windows 2x in the last 4 hours. I figured maybe the bios got corrupted or something. Nothing seems to work. It only worked once when I was playing with the peripherals.. IMO it seems like a power issue.. I had the same issue with my Maximus a few years back and I never got it replaced. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


Although it's with an X99-A USB 3.1 MB, I'm running 10586 and have no problems with the Asmedia 3.1 USB ports. However, I did not install an Asmedia driver - it's running the native Win 10 Microsoft driver.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Although it's with an X99-A USB 3.1 MB, I'm running 10586 and have no problems with the Asmedia 3.1 USB ports. However, I did not install an Asmedia driver - it's running the native Win 10 Microsoft driver.


Interesting.. I've always installed the drivers from the ASUS site.. But yours look to be what I should have. Mine are intel now.

EDIT: Looks like I have 2 dead USB3 ports next to my ethernet port. The other 8 USB3 ports are working. My mistake but that doesnt sound like good news. D:


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Interesting.. I've always installed the drivers from the ASUS site.. But yours look to be what I should have. Mine are intel now.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like I have 2 dead USB3 ports next to my ethernet port. The other 8 USB3 ports are working. My mistake but that doesnt sound like good news. D:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I believe those are the two 3.1 ports - have you tried uninstalling or rolling back the Asmedia drivers?


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I believe those are the two 3.1 ports - have you tried uninstalling or rolling back the Asmedia drivers?


According to my manual they are 3.0 but they also seem to be expendable. I dont think I have the slots filled that will turn them off but maybe they've always been off, I dont even know.

Yes.. I've rolled back the drivers.. I clean installed the OS and installed the asmedia drivers right away. They always worked in the past without issue after an upgrade or clean install.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Although it's with an X99-A USB 3.1 MB, I'm running 10586 and have no problems with the Asmedia 3.1 USB ports. However, I did not install an Asmedia driver - it's running the native Win 10 Microsoft driver.


I think that might have done it! I figured what is another clean install before I call ASUS. I let windows update do its thing before I touched any ASUS drivers.. Now I have the same as you, except 1.0 version(not sure why but thats fine)







They are from October, I think the Asus drivers are Sept or earlier.

Maybe thats why they came on by themselves with the earlier install.. But I must have jacked something up by installing other drivers.. ? I hope these stay as they are!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> I think that might have done it! I figured what is another clean install before I call ASUS. I let windows update do its thing before I touched any ASUS drivers.. Now I have the same as you, except 1.0 version(not sure why but thats fine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are from October, I think the Asus drivers are Sept or earlier.
> 
> Maybe thats why they came on by themselves with the earlier install.. But I must have jacked something up by installing other drivers.. ? I hope these stay as they are!


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> My other problem is that when I shut down my system and I go back to turn the keyboard does not start, my motherboard is an Asus x99 pro usb 3.1, in my previous z97 did not happen


----------



## inedenimadam

I have been able to get my Adata 2400 C16 16GB kit to 3000 C17 easily on several bios revisions. However, this time I am unable to reach it with known stable values (or any values for that matter). However, 3200 C17 booted right up, something that I shot for before but gave up on as the voltages kept climbing and stability never came. I know superpi is only good for boot and shoot or sanity check, but it screams right through it.

Has anybody else has issues with 3000 on 100 strap? or a new found success with 3200 on the 100 strap?


----------



## Lordo59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Although it's with an X99-A USB 3.1 MB, I'm running 10586 and have no problems with the Asmedia 3.1 USB ports. However, I did not install an Asmedia driver - it's running the native Win 10 Microsoft driver.


There was a post on the ROG boards about downloading the ASMedia driver directly. But I couldn't find the driver at the link shared.


----------



## marn3us

Hey guys, i am about to buy a Samsung SM951 NVME 256GB to use as a boot drive but i have 2 questions:

1) will i be able to use it as a boot drive on my X99 deluxe (win10)?

2) Can i use NVME for boot drive and AHCI for my other 2 ssd's?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Hey guys, i am about to buy a Samsung SM951 NVME 256GB to use as a boot drive but i have 2 questions:
> 
> 1) will i be able to use it as a boot drive on my X99 deluxe (win10)?
> 
> 2) Can i use NVME for boot drive and AHCI for my other 2 ssd's?
> 
> Thanks in advance


1) Yes.

2) Yes.

Also I'd recommend using the Samsung 950 Pro driver on Windows 10, just run the installer, works flawlessly


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have been able to get my Adata 2400 C16 16GB kit to 3000 C17 easily on several bios revisions. However, this time I am unable to reach it with known stable values (or any values for that matter). However, 3200 C17 booted right up, something that I shot for before but gave up on as the voltages kept climbing and stability never came. I know superpi is only good for boot and shoot or sanity check, but it screams right through it.
> 
> Has anybody else has issues with 3000 on 100 strap? or a new found success with 3200 on the 100 strap?


With BIOS 2001 I'm able now to run [email protected] 15-16-16-32T1 on strap 100 stable for three hours RealBench.


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> 1) Yes.
> 
> 2) Yes.
> 
> Also I'd recommend using the Samsung 950 Pro driver on Windows 10, just run the installer, works flawlessly


Awesome, thanks!









Ps: where can i download that samsung driver?


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps: where can i download that samsung driver?


http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/global/html/support/downloads.html


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/global/html/support/downloads.html


Thanks again! Double rep for you


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have been able to get my Adata 2400 C16 16GB kit to 3000 C17 easily on several bios revisions. However, this time I am unable to reach it with known stable values (or any values for that matter). However, 3200 C17 booted right up, something that I shot for before but gave up on as the voltages kept climbing and stability never came. I know superpi is only good for boot and shoot or sanity check, but it screams right through it.
> 
> Has anybody else has issues with 3000 on 100 strap? or a new found success with 3200 on the 100 strap?


3000 on 100 strap may still require more tuning depending on the CPU, still best to stick to 1.25 for this frequency. 3200 on 100 strap should be good all round depending on the density, above 32gb may be difficult depending on the strength of the memory controller assuming the memory is capable (if that wasn't obvious)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have been able to get my Adata 2400 C16 16GB kit to 3000 C17 easily on several bios revisions. However, this time I am unable to reach it with known stable values (or any values for that matter). However, 3200 C17 booted right up, something that I shot for before but gave up on as the voltages kept climbing and stability never came. I know superpi is only good for boot and shoot or sanity check, but it screams right through it.
> 
> Has anybody else has issues with 3000 on 100 strap? or a new found success with 3200 on the 100 strap?
> 
> 
> 
> With BIOS 2001 I'm able now to run [email protected] 15-16-16-32T1 on strap 100 stable for three hours RealBench.
Click to expand...

Nice! So you attribute a higher RAM overclock to the 2001 BIOS too. Next week when I have some free time, I might try pulling down to your timings.

It stumped me for a full 2 days that my previous 3000 would not stick, I only tried the 3200 out of pure frustration.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nice! So you attribute a higher RAM overclock to the 2001 BIOS too. Next week when I have some free time, I might try pulling down to your timings.
> 
> It stumped me for a full 2 days that my previous 3000 would not stick, I only tried the 3200 out of pure frustration.


IIRC 3200 is way easier to get than 3000 in strap 100 (assuming the DIMMs can get there).

Edit: I scaled back to 4.612 GHz for even better stability at slightly lower vcore / vcache.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nice! So you attribute a higher RAM overclock to the 2001 BIOS too. Next week when I have some free time, I might try pulling down to your timings.
> 
> It stumped me for a full 2 days that my previous 3000 would not stick, I only tried the 3200 out of pure frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC 3200 is way easier to get than 3000 in strap 100 (assuming the DIMMs can get there).
> 
> Edit: I scaled back to 4.612 GHz for even better stability at slightly lower vcore / vcache.
Click to expand...

I haven't been keeping up with the revisions, last I remember 2400, 2666, and 3000 were about all that were doable on the 100 strap. It seems that at some point ASUS/Intel has reworked the BIOS/Microcode to support more speeds. It is just odd to me that 3000 fell off.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with the revisions, last I remember 2400, 2666, and 3000 were about all that were doable on the 100 strap. It seems that at some point ASUS/Intel has reworked the BIOS/Microcode to support more speeds. It is just odd to me that 3000 fell off.


You may be right there and I got it backwards - MY memory is not very stable







...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with the revisions, last I remember 2400, 2666, and 3000 were about all that were doable on the 100 strap. It seems that at some point ASUS/Intel has reworked the BIOS/Microcode to support more speeds. It is just odd to me that 3000 fell off.


It didn't fall off, 3000 has always been a better ratio for 1.25.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Hey guys, need some help setting up RAID 0 on my Jupiter V rig for 2 WD drives I just got installed. Both are WD20PURX if that matters.

Windows currently boot from my 840 Pro SSD in ACHI, but I will eventually make a clean install on the SM951. For the moment I would like to keep my current installation.

So how do I make a RAID 0 for the new drives only, on my current setup?

I followed the BIOS guide but it won't let me choose what drives to put in RAID 0, it lists all drives on the intel SATA controller. I'm afraid that if I proceed it will mess my windows installation.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Hey guys, need some help setting up RAID 0 on my Jupiter V rig for 2 WD drives I just got installed. Both are WD20PURX if that matters.
> 
> Windows currently boot from my 840 Pro SSD in ACHI, but I will eventually make a clean install on the SM951. For the moment I would like to keep my current installation.
> 
> So how do I make a RAID 0 for the new drives only, on my current setup?
> 
> I followed the BIOS guide but it won't let me choose what drives to put in RAID 0, it lists all drives on the intel SATA controller. I'm afraid that if I proceed it will mess my windows installation.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Make sure you set the Intel sata controller to RAID in the PCH Storage section.


----------



## djgar

I forgot to mention, after setting the RAID option you need to reboot and you will get an Intel Storage screen which allows you to create the RAID system. It shows before the BIOS screen comes up. You need to press Ctrl-I to get in it IIRC.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Make sure you set the Intel sata controller to RAID in the PCH Storage section.


I did that and Windows didn't boot. Now I'm back in ACHI. I haven't done this before so I'm stuck.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I forgot to mention, after setting the RAID option you need to reboot and you will get an Intel Storage screen which allows you to create the RAID system. It shows before the BIOS screen comes up. You need to press Ctrl-I to get in it IIRC.


Ok, I'll try that now. Thanks


----------



## ValSidalv21

That didn't work ether. Can't get to that windows storage screen. I did manage to create the RAID by disabling the other drives and running the wizard but after enabling the SSD with windows it just doesn't boot. Back to ACHI now.

Guess I'll have to install windows on that SM951 NVMe. Not that I really mind that, but reinstalling all my games and stuff kind of sucks


----------



## DNMock

Planning on upgrading the ram on my x99 Deluxe system from 8 sticks of 4GB @ 2400 to 8 sticks of 8gb @ 3200 or 4 sticks of 16gb @ 3200 taking advantage of the black friday / cyber monday sales.

Are those speeds and volume gonna work all right (3200 is the best bet with a blk 100 for lazy cpu O/C using just the multiplier, correct?) or is that gonna get problematic for the controller on the x99D platform?

Oh and while I'm here, anyone know if there are new x99 mobo's coming with improvements with the release of broadwell-E?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Planning on upgrading the ram on my x99 Deluxe system from 8 sticks of 4GB @ 2400 to 8 sticks of 8gb @ 3200 or 4 sticks of 16gb @ 3200 taking advantage of the black friday / cyber monday sales.
> 
> Are those speeds and volume gonna work all right (3200 is the best bet with a blk 100 for lazy cpu O/C using just the multiplier, correct?) or is that gonna get problematic for the controller on the x99D platform?
> 
> Oh and while I'm here, anyone know if there are new x99 mobo's coming with improvements with the release of broadwell-E?


2400 to 3200 at that density may get you having to give incremental voltage increases to a few aspects of your overclock depending on how marginal stability is. Including the System Agent and cache specifically. Depending on your experience with the platform it can be fairly easy to become unstuck fairly quickly so maybe take notes when testing changes. For instance if one tests memory stability with the new settings, maybe revert cache to stock initially.

On all accounts: who knows. Depending on what kit you buy you may have trouble. Go for 4x8GB sticks. Most of which at that frequency will be binned for Z170, mainly at least.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> That didn't work ether. Can't get to that windows storage screen. I did manage to create the RAID by disabling the other drives and running the wizard but after enabling the SSD with windows it just doesn't boot. Back to ACHI now.
> 
> Guess I'll have to install windows on that SM951 NVMe. Not that I really mind that, but reinstalling all my games and stuff kind of sucks


It's not a Windows screen, it's part of the firmware. It comes up before the BIOS screen shows on booting. You should be able to create an image of your current Windows disk using something like Paragon Hard Disk Manager or Acronis. You then create your RAID disk and restore the image to the RAID disk. You then need to select the boot drive in the BIOS boot section.That's how I work mine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Ok, I'll try that now. Thanks


ACHI is a subset of Raid. Unfortunately, if the single drive was originally set up under ACHI, creating the raid set will not recognize that single ACHI drive as a boot drive AFAIK. Image the single drive and clone it to the desired raid.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Ok, I'll try that now. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ACHI is a subset of Raid. Unfortunately, if the single drive was originally set up under ACHI, creating the raid set will not recognize that single ACHI drive as a boot drive AFAIK. Image the single drive and clone it to the desired raid.
Click to expand...

I just went through the issue of not having a drive show up in the raid menu. Just as you and djgar are mentioning, image the install and clean the drive, then it will work (at least it did for me).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I just went through the issue of not having a drive show up in the raid menu. Just as you and djgar are mentioning, *image the install and clean the drive, then it will work* (at least it did for me).


^^ This !

I guess the lesson is... always set the storage controller to Raid even if not using a raid array.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2400 to 3200 at that density may get you having to give incremental voltage increases to a few aspects of your overclock depending on how marginal stability is. Including the System Agent and cache specifically. Depending on your experience with the platform it can be fairly easy to become unstuck fairly quickly so maybe take notes when testing changes. For instance if one tests memory stability with the new settings, maybe revert cache to stock initially.
> 
> On all accounts: who knows. Depending on what kit you buy you may have trouble. Go for 4x8GB sticks. Most of which at that frequency will be binned for Z170, mainly at least.


So as long as I'm comfortable cranking up some voltages, there shouldn't be any issues, then good to go









I was just curious on the Mobo's because if revised x99 boards drop for Broadwell-E capable of handling z170 level DDR4 O/C's I'd just wait on that, 4000+ mhz quad channel sounds super sexy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> So as long as I'm comfortable cranking up some voltages, there shouldn't be any issues, then good to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just curious on the Mobo's because if revised x99 boards drop for Broadwell-E capable of handling z170 level DDR4 O/C's I'd just wait on that, 4000+ mhz quad channel sounds super sexy.


yeah, you know, running high VDIMM is not so much an issue for the ram sticks themselves... it's more the CPU IMC. That said, frankly I've been running >1.4V (1.455V mainly) for ~ 8 months now. I have not noticed any changes in the ram or this CPU's IMC... and I switch between 100 and 125 strap probably too frequently.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, you know, running high VDIMM is not so much an issue for the ram sticks themselves... it's more the CPU IMC. That said, frankly I've been running >1.4V (1.455V mainly) for ~ 8 months now. I have not noticed any changes in the ram or this CPU's IMC... and I switch between 100 and 125 strap probably too frequently.


Ahhh! Variety is the spice of life ... but 1.45 vdimm!


----------



## inedenimadam

I not a huge fan of the BIOS revision note simply saying "improves stability" (care to elaborate a bit ASUS?), but I must admit, that seems to be exactly what it has done for my system. My core clock required less VCore, my cache was able to go a multiplier higher with only a small nudge to Vcache, my RAM went from 3000-3200 with tighter timings(still working on bringing down timings, have not touched secondaries yet). Beside beating my head against the wall trying to get 3000 stable (never happened), Overclocking has been a fairly easy and enjoyable task for the first time in a while. Looks like the platform might mature well. I don't have a particularly good sample, and have been eyeballing the next release with a mouth full of drool...might be able to hold off that itch for a while now.

Oh, and I forgot to mention, my VCCSA doesn't even need any adjusting to run this 2400 kit at 3200...that is new!

Its nothing to write home about really...But I just surpassed my old high score in cinebench (only by a point)...and I am not done overclocking!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I not a huge fan of the BIOS revision note simply saying "improves stability" (care to elaborate a bit ASUS?), but I must admit, that seems to be exactly what it has done for my system. My core clock required less VCore, my cache was able to go a multiplier higher with only a small nudge to Vcache, my RAM went from 3000-3200 with tighter timings(still working on bringing down timings, have not touched secondaries yet). Beside beating my head against the wall trying to get 3000 stable (never happened), Overclocking has been a fairly easy and enjoyable task for the first time in a while. Looks like the platform might mature well. I don't have a particularly good sample, and have been eyeballing the next release with a mouth full of drool...might be able to hold off that itch for a while now.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to mention, my VCCSA doesn't even need any adjusting to run this 2400 kit at 3200...that is new!
> 
> Its nothing to write home about really...But I just surpassed my old high score in cinebench (only by a point)...and I am not done overclocking!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Ahhh! Variety is the spice of life ... but 1.45 vdimm!


lol - figured I'd see what might happen. So far it's fine








Been like this or at 1.400V (2666c12 strap 100) since I got the 8x4G kit back in april(?).


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - figured I'd see what might happen. So far it's fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been like this or at 1.400V (2666c12 strap 100) since I got the 8x4G kit back in april(?).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love the Aida OSD panel


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> So as long as I'm comfortable cranking up some voltages, there shouldn't be any issues, then good to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just curious on the Mobo's because if revised x99 boards drop for Broadwell-E capable of handling z170 level DDR4 O/C's I'd just wait on that, 4000+ mhz quad channel sounds super sexy.


I wouldn't get too excited if you're looking for raw frequency with Broadwell. Do not forget Z170 is two channels down making DRAM overclocking substantially easier, coupled with Skylake's IMC. I don't expect to see much in the way of DRAM improvement with BWE. And it also may take a month or two to iron out quirks on existing boards with EUFI updates - which is normal for these drop in parts.


----------



## Tecchie

I have a support question.

Since the new i7-6950X will be X99 chipset capable, will our boards receive a BIOS update to use the new 10-core CPU?

I have the ASUS X99-E WS motherboard.

I also have 2800Mhz DDR4 memory..

Hopefully an ASUS REP will reply.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> Since the new i7-6950X will be X99 chipset capable, will our boards receive a BIOS update to use the new 10-core CPU?.


Yes, same socket. Also it's ASUS, if they don't provide an update, quite a few people will be *angry*.


----------



## marn3us

I don't see why ASUS would not update their X99 lineup...

In the past they have always been very fast at releasing updates for the Z67 (to support 3770K), Z87 (4790K) and also nvme support etc so i am almost sure the new cpu's will work with our boards


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wouldn't get too excited if you're looking for raw frequency with Broadwell. Do not forget Z170 is two channels down making DRAM overclocking substantially easier, coupled with Skylake's IMC. I don't expect to see much in the way of DRAM improvement with BWE. And it also may take a month or two to iron out quirks on existing boards with EUFI updates - which is normal for these drop in parts.


Yeah, this has been my first foree into the Enthusiast line-up and wasn't sure how the tock cycle worked with it on the MB and chipset side. Wasn't sure if it was generally just more of the same with some tweaking or if major improvements from the mainstream tick were implemented.


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yes, same socket. Also it's ASUS, if they don't provide an update, quite a few people will be *angry*.


I'm aware that it's for the socket 2011-V3 which is why I asked.

I'm not a n00b or ******. Hence why I asked for ASUS' input. And just because it's the same socket doesn't mean they'll release an update for it. They've already refreshed the boards bro.


----------



## Jpmboy

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> I'm aware that it's for the socket 2011-V3 which is why I asked.
> 
> I'm not a n00b or ******. Hence why I asked for ASUS' input. And just because it's the same socket doesn't mean they'll release an update for it. They've already refreshed the boards bro.


your board supports 10 core CPUs today. BW-E will be supported, but hey, I'm not ASUS


----------



## RyuConnor

So the USB ports on my X99-Deluxe died. I sent it off for repair. It comes back to me still broke. Asus support reveals that the technicians notes state that they updated the firmware of the board and checked it off as repaired.

Asus does an Advanced RMA for me and sends me a refurbished board.

The board has cosmetic damage to the heat sinks. It also had a bent pin for the front panel case connector. It also has a suspicious residue on the back of the board around the SATA ports. It looks like a short blew out the SATA ports on this board.

I'm debating if I want to even test this thing.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Ok, so I successfully installed Windows on my SM951 NVMe and created a RAID 0 from my WD20PURX HDDs. But I'm am now facing a new issue with my 840 Pro SSD which is also connected to the Intel controller together with the RAID 0 setup.

The thing is that Samsung Magician now throws an error and says it cannot communicate with the SSD properly so not all features are enabled. From the info I could find this is normal behavior so I'll live with it, but AS SSD also has issues and fails to start no matter what.

Is it recommendable to separate the 840 pro from the RAID controller and move it to the ASMedia controller? I suppose the issues will be gone then at the cost of somewhat worse performance.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> I'm aware that it's for the socket 2011-V3 which is why I asked.
> 
> I'm not a n00b or ******. Hence why I asked for ASUS' input. And just because it's the same socket doesn't mean they'll release an update for it. They've already refreshed the boards bro.


If not those things then you should know such questions fall under NDA so you're unlikely to receive a response. BWE is still a good few months away. BWE has always been associated with being compatible with X99, there's no reason known why existing boards wouldn't support it.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

I just purchased the 5930k. And Ive only owned ASUS motherboards. However, the price on the Rampage 5 Extreme is off the charts. So Ive been considering the X99 Deluxe.

The EK Waterblock Cooling Configurator shows the Monoblock for this boards as "Coming Soon". Is there an ETA on a retail release on this? Ive emailed EK and havent gotten a reply, Trying the question here. If its already been asked and answered my apologies

-Doug


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> I'm not a n00b or ******. Hence why I asked for ASUS' input. And just because it's the same socket doesn't mean they'll release an update for it. They've already refreshed the boards bro.


Um, why would they risk upsetting their customers? Seems a bit pedantic for a multi million dollar company. Most mobos that are socketed are given BIOS updates for the 2nd CPU generation, as long as they belong to a common brand such as ASUS or MSI. If one company stopped doing it, they'd lose business.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> I just purchased the 5930k. And Ive only owned ASUS motherboards. However, the price on the Rampage 5 Extreme is off the charts. So Ive been considering the X99 Deluxe.
> 
> The EK Waterblock Cooling Configurator shows the Monoblock for this boards as "Coming Soon". Is there an ETA on a retail release on this? Ive emailed EK and havent gotten a reply, Trying the question here. If its already been asked and answered my apologies
> 
> -Doug


Unless you are going for the looks of a monoblock (very likely) the board does not need it at all - and IMO, a good cpu block will work better for the CPU. The board's VRMs and power section really only need a slight breeze to stay cool. But, for looks... yeah the monoblock sure is pretty.


----------



## Desolutional

Also recently upgraded from BIOS 1502 on the X99 Deluxe and RAM OCing has suffered a massive blow. CL timings needed to be pushed 3 higher than was previously stable; otherwise cache OCing seems to have slightly improved. Maybe their voltage regulation or something. Either way, 1503 is probably the best BIOS to stay on for RAM OCing at this point in time. 3200MHz still possible, but needs +3 CL (and many other primaries and secondaries needed changing and loosening too).


----------



## Caos

some easy guide to OC my 5820K? I have an Asus motherboard USB 3.1 x99 Pro .. thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> some easy guide to OC my 5820K? I have an Asus motherboard USB 3.1 x99 Pro .. thanks


look at the first post in this thread.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Unless you are going for the looks of a monoblock (very likely) the board does not need it at all - and IMO, a good cpu block will work better for the CPU. The board's VRMs and power section really only need a slight breeze to stay cool. But, for looks... yeah the monoblock sure is pretty.


Actually, if the vrms really run that cool than I'll save my $$. I think a mono block looks better than two blocks. But its sounding like I am only going to need one block. Plus, I just switched up to quick-disconnects and they are expensive. I have just the right number of disconects for either just a cpu clock or a monoblock. I was assuming I needed to put the vrm's under water so I was planning for that. I really dont want to buy two more quick-disconnects and then have to pay to ship them. Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Actually, if the vrms really run that cool than I'll save my $$. I think a mono block looks better than two blocks. But its sounding like I am only going to need one block. Plus, I just switched up to quick-disconnects and they are expensive. I have just the right number of disconects for either just a cpu clock or a monoblock. I was assuming I needed to put the vrm's under water so I was planning for that. I really dont want to buy two more quick-disconnects and then have to pay to ship them. Thanks!


post pics when you get it set up!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> I just purchased the 5930k. And Ive only owned ASUS motherboards. However, the price on the Rampage 5 Extreme is off the charts. So Ive been considering the X99 Deluxe.
> 
> The EK Waterblock Cooling Configurator shows the Monoblock for this boards as "Coming Soon". Is there an ETA on a retail release on this? Ive emailed EK and havent gotten a reply, Trying the question here. If its already been asked and answered my apologies
> 
> -Doug


I'm running a 5930k on an X99 Deluxe with just a CPU block (and GPU's). 4.6 @ 1.35 v daily usage and the VRM run nice and cool as far as I'm concerned. Lemme stress it a bit and I'll post a screenshot of the VRM temps for you so you can decide if those are satisfactory temps for you or not.

edit:

Here ya go


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








There is a sensor on the board that doesn't play nice with HWINFO and thus I have it hidden. On boot it reports temps in the 90 to 100+ C and doesn't change from there. I forget what specifically it was monitoring


----------



## Obrigado

what is the best driver for storage ...

My 850 pro do not perform well on win 10...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> what is the best driver for storage ...
> 
> My 850 pro do not perform well on win 10...


Is that an issue with IOPs or sequential RW? If you're benching with the Magician software, IOPS generally drop 10k or so.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Is that an issue with IOPs or sequential RW? If you're benching with the Magician software, IOPS generally drop 10k or so.


IOPS AND 4K WRITE


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> So the USB ports on my X99-Deluxe died. I sent it off for repair. It comes back to me still broke. Asus support reveals that the technicians notes state that they updated the firmware of the board and checked it off as repaired.
> 
> Asus does an Advanced RMA for me and sends me a refurbished board.
> 
> The board has cosmetic damage to the heat sinks. It also had a bent pin for the front panel case connector. It also has a suspicious residue on the back of the board around the SATA ports. It looks like a short blew out the SATA ports on this board.
> 
> I'm debating if I want to even test this thing.


All right, no fires occurred.

All SATA ports tested around the residue are functional.

The refurbished board corrected the problem. The Intel USB ports deliver power once again.

It's just too bad the board wasn't in a better shape. In addition to the cosmetic damage and the front panel connector being bent, one of the fan headers also had bent pins. I get that refurb means used, but my typical experience with refurb is a like new product. My EVGA 770 is a refurb from an RMA and is pristine. This by comparison feels more than a little half assed. Bent pins? Really?

This board also allowed me to confirm two long standing bugs of the X99 Deluxe.

1. Setting the USB controller to no initialization at POST for faster booting breaks the EHCI controller initialization on this board too (yellow bangs !). The ECHI and XHCI controller are both active and independent of one another on X99.

2. The ASMedia 1042A controller that powers the final two USB ports on the I/O backplate does randomly disable after sleep on this board too.

These two bugs shipped with the Asus X99 Deluxe platform and still haven't been fixed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Also recently upgraded from BIOS 1502 on the X99 Deluxe and RAM OCing has suffered a massive blow. *CL timings needed to be pushed 3 higher than was previously* stable; otherwise cache OCing seems to have slightly improved. Maybe their voltage regulation or something. Either way, 1503 is probably the best BIOS to stay on for RAM OCing at this point in time. 3200MHz still possible, but needs +3 CL (and many other primaries and secondaries needed changing and loosening too).


To me this seems ominous and possibly a difference in configuration pre flash, but of course stranger things have happened at sea.


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> look at the first post in this thread.


ok thanks, I still have the same problem, it does not recognize my k70 rgb to start the PC, someone else happens? Thank you


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> .
> your board supports 10 core CPUs today. BW-E will be supported, but hey, I'm not ASUS


Seriously guys? WOOOOOW.... I know it'll support the current 18 core monster out there. This was a NO **** statement by you. But just because it's a 10 core, it's a DIFFERENT core and manufacturing process and doesn't always jive with an early board like mine dummy.

I've ran into this experience before.

Also, another ODD experience of mine was with my last board.

It was an ASUS P5E3 Premium [email protected]
Officially only supported 8GB of DDR3. I found ONE random post (at the time) about it possibly being able to utilize 16GB of ram.

16GB of G.Skill DDR3-1600Mhz memory worked flawlessly with a Core2Quad 9650. All 16GB addressable, usable and stres testable. Other boards in this series were actually only able to see/address 8GB..

Plus the ability to still overclock stably.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> Seriously guys? WOOOOOW.... I know it'll support the current 18 core monster out there. This was a NO **** statement by you. But just because it's a 10 core, it's a DIFFERENT core and manufacturing process and doesn't always jive with an early board like mine dummy.
> 
> I've ran into this experience before.
> 
> Also, another ODD experience of mine was with my last board.
> 
> It was an ASUS P5E3 Premium [email protected]
> Officially only supported 8GB of DDR3. I found ONE random post (at the time) about it possibly being able to utilize 16GB of ram.
> 
> 16GB of G.Skill DDR3-1600Mhz memory worked flawlessly with a Core2Quad 9650. All 16GB addressable, usable and stres testable. Other boards in this series were actually only able to see/address 8GB..
> 
> Plus the ability to still overclock stably.


Hello

Broadwell-E motherboard support info


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> Seriously guys? WOOOOOW.... I know it'll support the current 18 core monster out there. . But just because it's a 10 core, it's a DIFFERENT core and manufacturing process and doesn't always jive with an early board like mine dummy.
> 
> I've ran into this experience before.
> 
> Also, another ODD experience of mine was with my last board.
> 
> It was an ASUS P5E3 Premium [email protected]
> Officially only supported 8GB of DDR3. I found ONE random post (at the time) about it possibly being able to utilize 16GB of ram.
> 
> 16GB of G.Skill DDR3-1600Mhz memory worked flawlessly with a Core2Quad 9650. All 16GB addressable, usable and stres testable. Other boards in this series were actually only able to see/address 8GB..
> 
> Plus the ability to still overclock stably.


Wut: "_This was a NO **** statement by you_"
GFY
out


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wut: "_This was a NO **** statement by you_"
> GFY
> out


Was for your 10 core statement. It'll support a ten core Xeon. No support mentioned of a 10 desktop CPU, smart guy. Don't chime in.

Yes it's the SAME socket, YES IT WILL FIT, but that doesn't mean it will work!!

For instance, Socket 771/775 CPU's are interchangeable on some motherboards if you notch out the socket. But again, because the pin count is the same doesn't mean it will work...JFC


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Broadwell-E motherboard support info


That's just a support question link. Not actual Broadwell Support info. Don't label it like that when it's incorrect. Label it what it is. What's wrong with some of you guys on here?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> That's just a support question link. Not actual Broadwell Support info. Don't label it like that when it's incorrect. Label it what it is. What's wrong with some of you guys on here?


Hello

You have a support question and the link above is for support. There is not anyone in this thread that has info pertaining to unreleased products that is going to provide any info. Might as well move on from this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> Was for your 10 core statement. It'll support a ten core Xeon. No support mentioned of a 10 desktop CPU, smart guy. Don't chime in.
> 
> Yes it's the SAME socket, YES IT WILL FIT, but that doesn't mean it will work!!
> 
> For instance, Socket 771/775 CPU's are interchangeable on some motherboards if you notch out the socket. But again, because the pin count is the same doesn't mean it will work...JFC


probably will not work for you tho I'll let you know how it does.








blocked.


----------



## marn3us

Guys stop worrying, 99% BW-E will work on Asus X99 (like broadwell worked on Z97, DC worked on Z87, 3770k worked on Z68, 3960X worked on older X79 etc.) BUT if somebody does not believe it then pls just stop asking and wait, it's the only meaningful thing to do.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> Was for your 10 core statement. It'll support a ten core Xeon. No support mentioned of a 10 desktop CPU, smart guy. Don't chime in.
> 
> Yes it's the SAME socket, YES IT WILL FIT, but that doesn't mean it will work!!
> 
> For instance, Socket 771/775 CPU's are interchangeable on some motherboards if you notch out the socket. But again, because the pin count is the same doesn't mean it will work...JFC


As Praz has said and me only yesterday, these products are under NDA. Ask stupid questions, you get stupid answers. That's all that needs to be said, if one is being entirely forthright. Work on the assumption BWE will drop in, if not - then this doesn't really change anything regarding your purchases already.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> I'm aware that it's for the socket 2011-V3 which is why I asked.
> 
> I'm not a n00b or ******. Hence why I asked for ASUS' input. And just because it's the same socket doesn't mean they'll release an update for it. They've already refreshed the boards bro.


Broadwell-E will be the right moment to switch to MSI for me.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> This board also allowed me to confirm two long standing bugs of the X99 Deluxe.
> 
> 1. Setting the USB controller to no initialization at POST for faster booting breaks the EHCI controller initialization on this board too (yellow bangs !). The ECHI and XHCI controller are both active and independent of one another on X99.
> 
> 2. The ASMedia 1042A controller that powers the final two USB ports on the I/O backplate does randomly disable after sleep on this board too.
> 
> These two bugs shipped with the Asus X99 Deluxe platform and still haven't been fixed.


This is one of the many reason I will switch to MSI


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> This is one of the many reason I will switch to MSI


Trust me stay away from MSI on x99 just stay away


----------



## Lordo59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> This is one of the many reason I will switch to MSI


My ASmedia drivers have causes nothing but problems to the point I disabled them in BIOS. I didn't need all the ports anyhow. . But literally one driver update had me chasing error codes on the motherboard for a day (everything from 00,C5, mostly A2).

I rolled my c drive back to the previous day and problems solved.

That's my friendly reminder to image your c drive nightly to an external HDD or NAS. It has really saved my bacon.


----------



## digix

You could say the loading time of start-up on Asus x99 deluxe - Samsung sm951 256gb bios version 2001 :
- Bios up to the windows screen because I tried to change settings
as indicated on the website:
1) attemp fast boot enable
2) attemp fast cold boot enable
3) training ignore dram
4) dram spd write disable
I continue to have a delay of about 22-24 seconds with 32 GB of RAM from a cold start
with power cord unplugged to get the first logo asus
- First logo asus bios between 5 and 7 seconds
- Second logo asus loading windows 10-12 seconds with installed programs total time between 42-45 seconds
but if I perform a reboot 22-24 seconds for all stages
I await your reply
Thanks


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> Was for your 10 core statement. It'll support a ten core Xeon. No support mentioned of a 10 desktop CPU, smart guy. Don't chime in.
> 
> Yes it's the SAME socket, YES IT WILL FIT, but that doesn't mean it will work!!
> 
> For instance, Socket 771/775 CPU's are interchangeable on some motherboards if you notch out the socket. But again, because the pin count is the same doesn't mean it will work...JFC


Are you generally an ******* or just in the forum?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> That's just a support question link. Not actual Broadwell Support info. Don't label it like that when it's incorrect. Label it what it is. What's wrong with some of you guys on here?


We should be asking you the same thing. You're rude, you've called people names or you've been condescending in multiple posts. The only reason I'm saying anything is I think you're a jerk.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> You could say the loading time of start-up on Asus x99 deluxe - Samsung sm951 256gb bios version 2001 :
> - Bios up to the windows screen because I tried to change settings
> as indicated on the website:
> 1) attemp fast boot enable
> 2) attemp fast cold boot enable
> 3) training ignore dram
> 4) dram spd write disable
> I continue to have a delay of about 22-24 seconds with 32 GB of RAM from a cold start
> with power cord unplugged to get the first logo asus
> - First logo asus bios between 5 and 7 seconds
> - Second logo asus loading windows 10-12 seconds with installed programs total time between 42-45 seconds
> but if I perform a reboot 22-24 seconds for all stages
> I await your reply
> Thanks


Asus X99 Boot time is the worse I have seen in years.
My X99 Deluxe with the peripherals in signature requires,
10 seconds to emit the boot beep
10 seconds to see the windows loading logo
4 seconds to see the destkop.
on a Samsung 950 PRO 512GB.

24 seconds total to see the desktop.
add another 6 seconds to start doing something.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Asus X99 Boot time is the worse I have seen in years.
> My X99 Deluxe with the peripherals in signature requires,
> 10 seconds to emit the boot beep
> 10 seconds to see the windows loading logo
> 4 seconds to see the destkop.
> on a Samsung 950 PRO 512GB.
> 
> 24 seconds total to see the desktop.
> add another 6 seconds to start doing something.


The 950 would make boot times worse, not better.

That's *not* an Asus problem, that's unfortunately an issue with PCIe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intel*
> Please keep in mind that even with the improvements, the boot time of the Intel® SSD 750 series may take longer than SATA drives, primarily due to how long it takes to initialize PCIe* devices.


Link


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> The 950 would make boot times worse, not better.
> 
> That's *not* an Asus problem, that's unfortunately an issue with PCIe.
> Link


my boot time were always bad, before the 950PRO also.
this stupid motherboard hangs when CSM is disabled too and I have no peripherals that is non UEFI compatible.


----------



## digix

Thanks now I understand why, in fact I just ran another test and if I connect the 951 m2 at the door of the motherboard I get an improvement of 4-5 seconds on the initial startup time control bios bringing it to about 18-20 seconds;
But what I do not understand how it is possible to get to 10 seconds can you tell me what settings you used in the bios for the ram, the boot configuration and advanced USB ports?
However if you start with a samsung 940 pro startup time it is still less than a few seconds
your system consists of 16 or 32 GB of RAM?
the slowest part of my boot is precisely that the check of the bios ...
Regards


----------



## alphabet

I'm using the most recent bios for rampage v extreme, version 1701, listed from the manufacturer website.
My problem is windows reports the voltage in different software higher than what is set in bios. It's reading 100mv over the value set in bios and I would really like to fix this. Multiple software including asus ai suite display 100mv over the value set in bios.
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Kimir

Have you checked the voltage with a DMM? Software reading can be tricky, but if you read the voltage 100mv higher with DMM as well, time for RMA cause that could be really dangerous for your hardware!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> I'm using the most recent bios for rampage v extreme, version 1701, listed from the manufacturer website.
> My problem is windows reports the voltage in different software higher than what is set in bios. It's reading 100mv over the value set in bios and I would really like to fix this. Multiple software including asus ai suite display 100mv over the value set in bios.
> Any help will be appreciated.


Firstly can you confirm if this was happening on a previous build?


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Have you checked the voltage with a DMM? Software reading can be tricky, but if you read the voltage 100mv higher with DMM as well, time for RMA cause that could be really dangerous for your hardware!


I was hoping it wasn't the software but maybe I should get check with a dmm. When entering manual voltage it will read proper, as soon as I switch to offset it's incorrect. I checked on ai suite 3, hw info x64, hwmonitor, aida64 and they read manual properly.
In bios it will show something like .859 and I'm using +0.360 and displays 1.224, when I boot into windows its 1.324 and I have to change -100mv on cache in ai suite
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Firstly can you confirm if this was happening on a previous build?


I have some oc profiles saved but I don't recall. They have similar ranges and I'm hoping I would of noticed this. I'll try an older bios version.
Not to get ahead of myself but if the older bios works fine then is this an issue just with the bios and not my board correct?


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As Praz has said and me only yesterday, these products are under NDA. Ask stupid questions, you get stupid answers. That's all that needs to be said, if one is being entirely forthright. Work on the assumption BWE will drop in, if not - then this doesn't really change anything regarding your purchases already.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> probably will not work for you tho I'll let you know how it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blocked.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Are you generally an ******* or just in the forum?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> We should be asking you the same thing. You're rude, you've called people names or you've been condescending in multiple posts. The only reason I'm saying anything is I think you're a jerk.


You know what guys? I figured an actual ASUS support rep would actually be lurking in here somewhere. It was not a stupid question at all. I've seen a board series that SHOULD have supported a new gen chip (same socket, pin count etc.) but it ended up not being supported.

I wanted to know since I just dropped a small fortune on my board.

Also, the comment about my board being able to already take a ten-core chip was moot and pointless and not needed as I can totally see the CPU support list on the website. So a stupid response to a valid question irritated me.

Like that person assumed I may have been new or didn't know what I was doing. It irked me to be honest and I was already having a bad day.

I don't appreciate condensing replies when I am asking a valid question.

For instance, this series of boards WILL NOT take all the Xeon CPU's that are Socket Compatible.

Do you not see my point of agitation? I'm not excusing it by any means, but I really hate misinformation and was given a bunch of non-facts about potential NDA, etc etc... I don't care about that. NDA's aside, you'd think that there would be some information somewhere. But I guess not.

For instance, sockets 1150, 1155, & 1151 are all nearly identical besides a slight pin count.

Another for instance;

If i notch out the plastic tabs on the Socket 775 board (ASUS P5E3 Premium [email protected]) it WILL be able to use both the Intel QX9770 & QX9775. also unofficially the board (at least the one I had) would support misc. Xeon CPU's.

Also, the board (again unofficially) fully supported 16GB of ram. Used a G.Skill kit on it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> .
> Do you not see my point of agitation? I'm not excusing it by any means, but I really hate misinformation and was given a bunch of non-facts about potential NDA, etc etc... I don't care about that. NDA's aside, you'd think that there would be some information somewhere. But I guess not.


Hello

ASUS always attempts to support whatever possible. Any and all future products and/or features fall under NDA and will not be commented on. When info can be released it will be. Keep an eye on this thread and ASUS.com for the next six months or so.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> I was hoping it wasn't the software but maybe I should get check with a dmm. When entering manual voltage it will read proper, as soon as I switch to offset it's incorrect. I checked on ai suite 3, hw info x64, hwmonitor, aida64 and they read manual properly.
> In bios it will show something like .859 and I'm using +0.360 and displays 1.224, when I boot into windows its 1.324 and I have to change -100mv on cache in ai suite
> I have some oc profiles saved but I don't recall. They have similar ranges and I'm hoping I would of noticed this. I'll try an older bios version.
> Not to get ahead of myself but if the older bios works fine then is this an issue just with the bios and not my board correct?


You would really need to get a direct measurement if you have access to a DMM. A difference of 100mv at the wire would warrant an RMA. However software polling cannot confirm anything. Be sure to only use one hardware monitor at a time also, as having multiple applications open can create polling errors, including something as erroneous as what you're seeing. If you do not have access to a DMM contact ASUS support for your region.


----------



## casier

Hello everybody,

I've been experiencing a very strange problem for few weeks now, and didn't manage to find any solution. To be as clear a possible, I would say that when I launch a game (namely GTA 5), my 5960X (on X99 Deluxe) runs perfectly at 3GHz for few minutes, and then, I don't know why, switch to 1.2GHz and never comes back to 3GHz again. As you can imagine, the consequence is instantly visible : framrate drops from 60fps to 20-25fps, and the 290 GPU is no longer able to be 100% used...

I don't have any way to make it go back to 3GHz except to reboot the computer... (even with OCCT, the CPU doest go upper than 1.2GHz). I checked a lot of things : this does not seems to be linked to temperatures (as they never exceed 55° when the problem happens...), I tried to disable the boost thing in my BIOS, I also tried to disable speedstep and even C-step states, same results, it starts at its native frequency and then drops to 1.2Ghz and never go back again... Also tested another PSU when having a Q-Code 00 (after rebooting to recover the original frequency...), it didn't fix it, so I guess the PSU is not concerned by the frequency drop neither...

After that 1.2 Ghz stuck, when I restart the computer, the boot is hard to get : lot of blackscreens at boot (Q-CODE 00 - Not used ! - or 79, for example), until it decides to boot again ; sometimes it says that "overclocking failed" (I guess this is normal as the BIOS must have detected this strange 1.2GHz thing or something like that...). More even strange : I don't think I had this problem previously (I think I would have noticed this horrible frame drop before, and same when I used OCCT to test a bit OC...), this started few ways ago, after some weeks of unactivity, so I cannot remember when excalty it happened and why (if there is a reason linked to me...)

I'm quite frustrated and I really have NO IDEA what to test and what it is about. I'm pretty sure this 1.2GHz thing is a kind of security thing (because it is always 1.2GHz, this is not random !), and someone who really knows how those MB and CPU work can understand what's going on, I guess... If any of you have some suggestions, I would be glad to read it...

Thanks !


----------



## Madeupword

Hello everyone! I just built a system around the Asus X99-A/USB3.1 motherboard. I've updated the

BIOS with "X99-A/USB 3.1 BIOS 2001"
Chipset with "MEI_V11.0.0.1155_20150709_WHQL_1.5M" and "Chipset V10.1.2.8 WHQL"
Audio with "Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.7525 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit"
LAN with "Intel Lan Driver V20.1.2019.0 for Win 10 (WHQL)"
SATA with "IRST_V14.5.0.1081_WHQL"
Utilities such as the entirety of Ai Suite3 and TurboLAN.

Which of the following are essential and should be installed?

ASUS Product Registration Program V1.0.030 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
Bupdater Utility V1.31 for flash BIOS under DOS
ASUS Probe II Sense Driver V1.0.1.0 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
DAEMON Tools Pro V6.1.0.0485 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
ASUS WebStorage V2.0.1.213 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
ASUS CPU-Z V1.72.1 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
ASUS PC Diagnostics V1.4.1 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
ASUS AO Help V1.2.23.231 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
ASUS HomeCloud including HomeCloud Server, Media Streamer, Remote GO!

Should I have installed TurboLAN?

Thank you and looking forward to interact with the community!


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madeupword*
> 
> Hello everyone! I just built a system around the Asus X99-A/USB3.1 motherboard. I've updated the
> 
> BIOS with "X99-A/USB 3.1 BIOS 2001"
> Chipset with "MEI_V11.0.0.1155_20150709_WHQL_1.5M" and "Chipset V10.1.2.8 WHQL"
> Audio with "Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.7525 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit"
> LAN with "Intel Lan Driver V20.1.2019.0 for Win 10 (WHQL)"
> SATA with "IRST_V14.5.0.1081_WHQL"
> Utilities such as the entirety of Ai Suite3 and TurboLAN.
> 
> Which of the following are essential and should be installed?
> 
> ASUS Product Registration Program V1.0.030 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
> Bupdater Utility V1.31 for flash BIOS under DOS
> ASUS Probe II Sense Driver V1.0.1.0 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
> DAEMON Tools Pro V6.1.0.0485 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
> ASUS WebStorage V2.0.1.213 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
> ASUS CPU-Z V1.72.1 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
> ASUS PC Diagnostics V1.4.1 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
> ASUS AO Help V1.2.23.231 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
> ASUS HomeCloud including HomeCloud Server, Media Streamer, Remote GO!
> 
> Should I have installed TurboLAN?
> 
> Thank you and looking forward to interact with the community!


ASUS Probe II Sense Driver V1.0.1.0 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madeupword*
> 
> Hello everyone! I just built a system around the Asus X99-A/USB3.1 motherboard. I've updated the
> 
> BIOS with "X99-A/USB 3.1 BIOS 2001"
> Chipset with "MEI_V11.0.0.1155_20150709_WHQL_1.5M" and "Chipset V10.1.2.8 WHQL"
> Audio with "Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.7525 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit"
> LAN with "Intel Lan Driver V20.1.2019.0 for Win 10 (WHQL)"
> SATA with "IRST_V14.5.0.1081_WHQL"
> Utilities such as the entirety of Ai Suite3 and TurboLAN.
> 
> Which of the following are essential and should be installed?
> 
> ASUS Product Registration Program V1.0.030 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
> Bupdater Utility V1.31 for flash BIOS under DOS
> ASUS Probe II Sense Driver V1.0.1.0 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
> DAEMON Tools Pro V6.1.0.0485 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
> ASUS WebStorage V2.0.1.213 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
> ASUS CPU-Z V1.72.1 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
> ASUS PC Diagnostics V1.4.1 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
> ASUS AO Help V1.2.23.231 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit
> ASUS HomeCloud including HomeCloud Server, Media Streamer, Remote GO!
> 
> Should I have installed TurboLAN?
> 
> Thank you and looking forward to interact with the community!


You want for Intel RST the latest: 14.6.0.1029.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You want for Intel RST the latest: 14.6.0.1029.


Good spot, any notable improvements from 14.5?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Good spot, any notable improvements from 14.5?


I'll go with better compatibility with Win 10.


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casier*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> I've been experiencing a very strange problem for few weeks now, and didn't manage to find any solution. To be as clear a possible, I would say that when I launch a game (namely GTA 5), my 5960X (on X99 Deluxe) runs perfectly at 3GHz for few minutes, and then, I don't know why, switch to 1.2GHz and never comes back to 3GHz again. As you can imagine, the consequence is instantly visible : framrate drops from 60fps to 20-25fps, and the 290 GPU is no longer able to be 100% used...
> 
> I don't have any way to make it go back to 3GHz except to reboot the computer... (even with OCCT, the CPU doest go upper than 1.2GHz). I checked a lot of things : this does not seems to be linked to temperatures (as they never exceed 55° when the problem happens...), I tried to disable the boost thing in my BIOS, I also tried to disable speedstep and even C-step states, same results, it starts at its native frequency and then drops to 1.2Ghz and never go back again... Also tested another PSU when having a Q-Code 00 (after rebooting to recover the original frequency...), it didn't fix it, so I guess the PSU is not concerned by the frequency drop neither...
> 
> After that 1.2 Ghz stuck, when I restart the computer, the boot is hard to get : lot of blackscreens at boot (Q-CODE 00 - Not used ! - or 79, for example), until it decides to boot again ; sometimes it says that "overclocking failed" (I guess this is normal as the BIOS must have detected this strange 1.2GHz thing or something like that...). More even strange : I don't think I had this problem previously (I think I would have noticed this horrible frame drop before, and same when I used OCCT to test a bit OC...), this started few ways ago, after some weeks of unactivity, so I cannot remember when excalty it happened and why (if there is a reason linked to me...)
> 
> I'm quite frustrated and I really have NO IDEA what to test and what it is about. I'm pretty sure this 1.2GHz thing is a kind of security thing (because it is always 1.2GHz, this is not random !), and someone who really knows how those MB and CPU work can understand what's going on, I guess... If any of you have some suggestions, I would be glad to read it...
> 
> Thanks !


I've had this issue with my 5960X on my X99-E WS, I disabled the C-States in the UEFI, and haven't had the throttling issue since. But mine would drop ALL EIGHT cores to 390Mhz during Borderlands2 or Pre-Sequel. Not sure why. I also have a GTX780Ti. So during intense batles my frame-rate would drop to nearly unplayable levels. Bounce out to the desktop and see that all of my cores were down so low.


----------



## Lordo59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casier*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> I've been experiencing a very strange problem for few weeks now, and didn't manage to find any solution. To be as clear a possible, I would say that when I launch a game (namely GTA 5), my 5960X (on X99 Deluxe) runs perfectly at 3GHz for few minutes, and then, I don't know why, switch to 1.2GHz and never comes back to 3GHz again. As you can imagine, the consequence is instantly visible : framrate drops from 60fps to 20-25fps, and the 290 GPU is no longer able to be 100% used...
> 
> I don't have any way to make it go back to 3GHz except to reboot the computer... (even with OCCT, the CPU doest go upper than 1.2GHz). I checked a lot of things : this does not seems to be linked to temperatures (as they never exceed 55° when the problem happens...), I tried to disable the boost thing in my BIOS, I also tried to disable speedstep and even C-step states, same results, it starts at its native frequency and then drops to 1.2Ghz and never go back again... Also tested another PSU when having a Q-Code 00 (after rebooting to recover the original frequency...), it didn't fix it, so I guess the PSU is not concerned by the frequency drop neither...
> 
> After that 1.2 Ghz stuck, when I restart the computer, the boot is hard to get : lot of blackscreens at boot (Q-CODE 00 - Not used ! - or 79, for example), until it decides to boot again ; sometimes it says that "overclocking failed" (I guess this is normal as the BIOS must have detected this strange 1.2GHz thing or something like that...). More even strange : I don't think I had this problem previously (I think I would have noticed this horrible frame drop before, and same when I used OCCT to test a bit OC...), this started few ways ago, after some weeks of unactivity, so I cannot remember when excalty it happened and why (if there is a reason linked to me...)
> 
> I'm quite frustrated and I really have NO IDEA what to test and what it is about. I'm pretty sure this 1.2GHz thing is a kind of security thing (because it is always 1.2GHz, this is not random !), and someone who really knows how those MB and CPU work can understand what's going on, I guess... If any of you have some suggestions, I would be glad to read it...
> 
> Thanks !


Have you checked Windows power management plan?

Under Extreme there is a setting which locks your CPU multiplier at maximum. I can't think of the name, but it's disabled in balanced mode.

I don't know the cause. But I use the feature to keep my CPU frequency maxed, even under 0% load, for benchmark comparisons.


----------



## Madeupword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> ASUS Probe II Sense Driver V1.0.1.0 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You want for Intel RST the latest: 14.6.0.1029.


Thank you DS4130 and Djgar. Should I have installed TurboLAN? If not, I will keep that in mind during future OS installation.

Djgar, did you use the Intel Driver Update Utility to notify you of the Intel RST update? Otherwise, how did you find it? How do you keep yourself in the loop on updates in general?

Thank you so much everyone for your prompt responses! Venturing outside of the OS X environment, and having to build my first computer is both humbling and bloody satisfying!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madeupword*
> 
> Thank you DS4130 and Djgar. Should I have installed TurboLAN? If not, I will keep that in mind during future OS installation.


TurboLAN is a personal thing. If you use a lot of different programs which all use your internet connection, it's probably a good idea (it lets you set the priority of your different programs, so they're not fighting for bandwidth - think of cars on a freeway). If you just browse the internet and play games, not really hosting a website or anything else then it shouldn't make a difference if it was installed or not. RST can be updated to the latest one, or whichever one is on the ASUS site. Intel RST is here: http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-newest-v-v-WHQL.html


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madeupword*
> 
> Thank you DS4130 and Djgar. Should I have installed TurboLAN? If not, I will keep that in mind during future OS installation.
> 
> Djgar, did you use the Intel Driver Update Utility to notify you of the Intel RST update? Otherwise, how did you find it? How do you keep yourself in the loop on updates in general?
> 
> Thank you so much everyone for your prompt responses! Venturing outside of the OS X environment, and having to build my first computer is both humbling and bloody satisfying!


I frequent this link and enter RST as search parameter. Do not use the Enterprise version.

Intel Downloads


----------



## Madeupword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> TurboLAN is a personal thing. If you use a lot of different programs which all use your internet connection, it's probably a good idea (it lets you set the priority of your different programs, so they're not fighting for bandwidth - think of cars on a freeway). If you just browse the internet and play games, not really hosting a website or anything else then it shouldn't make a difference if it was installed or not. RST can be updated to the latest one, or whichever one is on the ASUS site. Intel RST is here: http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-newest-v-v-WHQL.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I frequent this link and enter RST as search parameter. Do not use the Enterprise version.
> 
> Intel Downloads


Alright! Thank you Desolutional and djgar!


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Have you checked the voltage with a DMM? Software reading can be tricky, but if you read the voltage 100mv higher with DMM as well, time for RMA cause that could be really dangerous for your hardware!


This is worse than I thought. Considering the board has worked fine in the past and I'm running values that have carried over from older to newer bios, I am really confused.

The 1601 bios does the same thing. Tried using bios 2 and same results regardless of the bios version on it. I'm going to try an even older bios. Bios shows cache voltage at 0.859 with an offset of +0.300 and equals 1.159 in bios. As soon as the boot process for windows starts, the dmm reads 1.25.
If the board was fubar then manual cache voltage would not add properly too? Setting 1.25 manual and getting 1.35 would really be scary. This is complicated for me because offset did work in the past, so I can't pretend it is just broken code in the bios or whatever is in relation to adaptive cache which has had issues in the past.

I'd like to do anything to either find a solution for myself and if it is not completely on my end I'd like to make asus aware of the problem. After reading about broken adaptive cache voltage, the stories about oc socket killing chips, I don't want to pretend this issue doesn't exist as it happens in front of me. I might call asus support tomorrow and send an email to see the type of response or help they will offer.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> The 1601 bios does the same thing. Tried using bios 2 and same results regardless of the bios version on it. I'm going to try an even older bios. Bios shows cache voltage at 0.859 with an offset of +0.300 and equals 1.159 in bios. As soon as the boot process for windows starts, the dmm reads 1.25.


Wait, so does the DMM show 1.25V in the BIOS setup with this BIOS as well, or is it happening after the mobo POSTs? Also do you retain stability when taking the dangerous offset into account? I.e. set the value in the BIOS -100mV what it should be?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Bios shows cache voltage at 0.859 with an offset of +0.300 and equals 1.159 in bios. As soon as the boot process for windows starts, the dmm reads 1.25.


Hello

If reading the voltages from with the UEFI you need to be taking the DMM readings at that time also. Likewise once booted into the operating system compare the values measured by the DMM to the same voltages reported by AI Suite.


----------



## Kimir

I've read of an issue like this before, see here.
If you are in the same case, RMA time. :/


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Wait, so does the DMM show 1.25V in the BIOS setup with this BIOS as well, or is it happening after the mobo POSTs? Also do you retain stability when taking the dangerous offset into account? I.e. set the value in the BIOS -100mV what it should be?


No, in bios dmm reads the voltage that bios displays. As soon as I leave bios to boot into windows that it instantly offsets +100mv more than that. It will fluctuate from 1.156 to 1.256 up and down during boot, in windows with load it remains 1.256 which is the +100mv more than entered in bios.
Yes, if I ignore the math in bios and do -100mv from the dmm reading it is stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If reading the voltages from with the UEFI you need to be taking the DMM readings at that time also. Likewise once booted into the operating system compare the values measured by the DMM to the same voltages reported by AI Suite.


Yes, I checked voltages on auto, manual, and offset. I didn't touch adaptive because iirc from my last searches that is still broken.
Auto at 0.859 reads 0.862 on dmm
Manual at 1.250 reads 1.256 on dmm
Offset is
100 strap 0.859+.300=1.156 bios reads 1.25 on dmm
125 strap 0.859+.300=1.156 bios reads 1.2 on dmm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I've read of an issue like this before, see here.
> If you are in the same case, RMA time. :/


Well this just got worse.
Running 125strap it's only +25mv.
So in bios 0.876+.300=1.176 but the dmm is reading 1.205
I would RMA except I really don't want to receive some refurb board and experience this issue again. Seeing the 125strap produces a different amount, you guys have any suggestions for me to dig deeper?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> No, in bios dmm reads the voltage that bios displays. As soon as I leave bios to boot into windows that it instantly offsets +100mv more than that. It will fluctuate from 1.156 to 1.256 up and down during boot, in windows with load it remains 1.256 which is the +100mv more than entered in bios.
> Yes, if I ignore the math in bios and do -100mv from the dmm reading it is stable.
> Yes, I checked voltages on auto, manual, and offset. I didn't touch adaptive because iirc from my last searches that is still broken.
> Auto at 0.859 reads 0.862 on dmm
> Manual at 1.250 reads 1.256 on dmm
> Offset is
> 100 strap 0.859+.300=1.156 bios reads 1.25 on dmm
> 125 strap 0.859+.300=1.156 bios reads 1.2 on dmm
> Well this just got worse.
> Running 125strap it's only +25mv.
> So in bios 0.876+.300=1.176 but the dmm is reading 1.205
> I would RMA except I really don't want to receive some refurb board and experience this issue again. Seeing the 125strap produces a different amount, you guys have any suggestions for me to dig deeper?


Sorry if already answered - what LLC are you using?


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sorry if already answered - what LLC are you using?


At first I loaded the optimized defaults and tested the defaults, afterwards I only changed cache voltage to get the results of auto/manual/offset.
Now with an overclock and llc on 7 the cache voltage does same thing, I've just set it -100mv until I get things sorted out.

Interesting discovery for me also, xmp with 125 strap boots into windows, 125 strap boots into windows, but the 100 strap overclock settings on the 125 strap does not boot into windows. While I understand some chips do better with a higher strap, my point is I've previously been able to overclock on the 125 strap.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> At first I loaded the optimized defaults and tested the defaults, afterwards I only changed cache voltage to get the results of auto/manual/offset.
> Now with an overclock and llc on 7 the cache voltage does same thing, I've just set it -100mv until I get things sorted out.
> 
> Interesting discovery for me also, xmp with 125 strap boots into windows, 125 strap boots into windows, but the 100 strap overclock settings on the 125 strap does not boot into windows. While I understand some chips do better with a higher strap, my point is I've previously been able to overclock on the 125 strap.


You'd have to post bios screenshots (hit F12 while in bios - drops pics to a USB stick) for the 100 that won't boot in order for us to help.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> At first I loaded the optimized defaults and tested the defaults, afterwards I only changed cache voltage to get the results of auto/manual/offset.
> Now with an overclock and llc on 7 the cache voltage does same thing, I've just set it -100mv until I get things sorted out.
> 
> Interesting discovery for me also, xmp with 125 strap boots into windows, 125 strap boots into windows, but the 100 strap overclock settings on the 125 strap does not boot into windows. While I understand some chips do better with a higher strap, my point is I've previously been able to overclock on the 125 strap.


The straps are very memory speed conscious, and not necessarily because it's faster or slower. Just some speeds don't go well with some straps. As Jpmboy pointed out, show us your settings.


----------



## Madeupword

Hello! Is Ai Suite 3's auto-tuning a suitable means for auto overclocking and a guide for minor touchup? Thank you!


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You'd have to post bios screenshots (hit F12 while in bios - drops pics to a USB stick) for the 100 that won't boot in order for us to help.


Thanks but we are straying away from the issue.
You previously asked what LLC I was using and I responded I'm using optimized defaults and even with an overclock the result is still the same.
I appreciate the help but I'm not looking to try and tinker with overclock settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> The straps are very memory speed conscious, and not necessarily because it's faster or slower. Just some speeds don't go well with some straps. As Jpmboy pointed out, show us your settings.


My settings are in the reply you quoted of me. *Load optimized defaults.*

Sorry to be blunt, I appreciate you both trying to help but I would like to stick to the real issue which is cache voltage and offset giving +100mv than it should.

To clarify, manual cache voltage works fine and displays proper within bios, windows, and dmm.
Offset cache voltage will apply +100mv more than entered in bios and this is shown in windows and dmm.
If I can't figure out what or why cache voltage on offset doesn't work properly, I need to rma or trash this board. Seeing as adaptive cache voltage had issues in the past, though I'm unaware of the reasons, I'd like to figure out if this is anywhere in the same boat.

Kimir provided me this http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=384993&postcount=236 which makes me wonder how many more. I need to contact asus, before I do I need to figure out what's really happening with these boards as I'm not anxious for any type of rma with asus.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Thanks but we are straying away from the issue.
> You previously asked what LLC I was using and I responded I'm using optimized defaults and even with an overclock the result is still the same.
> I appreciate the help but I'm not looking to try and tinker with overclock settings.
> My settings are in the reply you quoted of me. *Load optimized defaults.*
> 
> Sorry to be blunt, I appreciate you both trying to help but I would like to stick to the real issue which is cache voltage and offset giving +100mv than it should.
> 
> To clarify, manual cache voltage works fine and displays proper within bios, windows, and dmm.
> Offset cache voltage will apply +100mv more than entered in bios and this is shown in windows and dmm.
> If I can't figure out what or why cache voltage on offset doesn't work properly, I need to rma or trash this board. Seeing as adaptive cache voltage had issues in the past, though I'm unaware of the reasons, I'd like to figure out if this is anywhere in the same boat.
> 
> Kimir provided me this http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=384993&postcount=236 which makes me wonder how many more. I need to contact asus, before I do I need to figure out what's really happening with these boards as I'm not anxious for any type of rma with asus.


Cache in offset + is not optimised defaults, I hope you can appreciate why this can get confusing when not sat in front of the machine. At this stage as far as we are concerned you have two options, you can either screenshot the BIOS pages of your trash board as you so call it at this point, or you can contact support for your region and potentially follow up with an RMA. Also not being anxious would imply you have no issue with requesting one, which is not the vibe you've been giving so far.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cache in offset + is not optimised defaults, I hope you can appreciate why this can get confusing when not sat in front of the machine. At this stage as far as we are concerned you have two options, you can either screenshot the BIOS pages of your trash board as you so call it at this point, or you can contact support for your region and potentially follow up with an RMA. Also not being anxious would imply you have no issue with requesting one, which is not the vibe you've been giving so far.


At no point did I call this a trash board.

Please re-read my posts properly. I have no problem providing information, unless it's already there and I keep repeating myself.

It's not confusing if I specifically mention exactly what I did:
*"At first I loaded the optimized defaults and tested the defaults, afterwards I only changed cache voltage to get the results of auto/manual/offset."*
There is absolutely nothing overclocked at this point, which is why I don't want to bring overclocking into the equation as I mentioned earlier. Going to bios and load optimized sets everything to the default values, auto. I followed this up by checking the dmm with cache remaining on auto. I continued and tested manual cache voltage and then offset cache voltage. I'd rather avoid uploading multiple screenshots of "Auto Auto Auto Auto" and only one setting changed which is cache voltage.

I have absolutely no problem requesting an rma the same way I have absolutely no problem buying a different board, this isn't my first x99 board. If I can't figure out what the issues are caused by and things like this get swept under the rug, then yes I'll find a different board. Now I can't sit here and pretend I didn't give exact details and people are quoting me asking for more information when it is all there.
Truly hope at this point you still don't want me to take screenshots of multiple pages showing auto and only one setting changed. If you do just click one of the guides in the first page for a quick refresh, many of settings are on auto for this one as reference.

If this +100mv offset cache voltage isn't a "thing" here, then I appreciate you all trying to help and thank you to Kimir who linked a forum post of someone with a similar issue. My goal was to figure out if this is issue was one in a million or if it was being neglected. I will contact Raja to see if he can shed some light, I will link the previous info. Thanks again all.


----------



## Kimir

Hope you get this sorted asap.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madeupword*
> 
> Hello! Is Ai Suite 3's auto-tuning a suitable means for auto overclocking and a guide for minor touchup? Thank you!


No, go into the BIOS and apply these for a base overclock:

ASUS Multicore Enhancement: Disabled
Core Ratio (All): 40
Cache Ratio: 36
Vcore: 1.20V*
Vcache: 1.20V*
CPU Input Voltage: 1.95V

*To figure out the voltages, go into Windows with *stock* settings and run a stress test like Prime95 (which is safe to run on stock) or AIDA 64 stress test. Take note of the Vcore and Cache Voltage with a sensor program like HWinfo64. Now subtract the voltages I've provided above from those stock voltages to give you the offset value you need to put in to the BIOS "offset mode" for each voltage.

*As always, exercise caution with core temperatures whilst running AIDA 64 (do not run Prime95 on overclocked settings) and aim to keep them below 75C.* Adjust core ratio and Vcore as neccessary to aim for those temperatures.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> No, in bios dmm reads the voltage that bios displays. As soon as I leave bios to boot into windows that it instantly offsets +100mv more than that. It will fluctuate from 1.156 to 1.256 up and down during boot, in windows with load it remains 1.256 which is the +100mv more than entered in bios.


Just for sake of clarification. BIOS (UEFI) will always read a different voltage from the OS as Offset and Adaptive modes are related to CPU load. The voltage read in BIOS depends on the load the processor is under when the voltage is read. As POST/UEFI loads the CPU at an intermediate value, the OS level voltage at hand off will change. What you are seeing is normal.


----------



## Desolutional

Kind of makes you wonder why no mobo manufacturers have put in a stress test toggle in the BIOS so that you can see real life load voltages (not sure how much stress test thing you could fit into 16MB). Also your new X99-S BIOS are making my RAM stability cry.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Thanks but we are straying away from the issue.
> You previously asked what LLC I was using and I responded I'm using optimized defaults and even with an overclock the result is still the same.
> I appreciate the help but I'm not looking to try and tinker with overclock settings.
> My settings are in the reply you quoted of me. *Load optimized defaults.*
> 
> Sorry to be blunt, I appreciate you both trying to help but I would like to stick to the real issue which is cache voltage and offset giving +100mv than it should.
> 
> To clarify, manual cache voltage works fine and displays proper within bios, windows, and dmm.
> Offset cache voltage will apply +100mv more than entered in bios and this is shown in windows and dmm.
> If I can't figure out what or why cache voltage on offset doesn't work properly, I need to rma or trash this board. Seeing as adaptive cache voltage had issues in the past, though I'm unaware of the reasons, I'd like to figure out if this is anywhere in the same boat.
> 
> Kimir provided me this http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=384993&postcount=236 which makes me wonder how many more. I need to contact asus, before I do I need to figure out what's really happening with these boards as I'm not anxious for any type of rma with asus.


You need to understand we may have no idea what actual values "Load optimized defaults" actually puts in the board (I sure don't).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Offset cache voltage will apply +100mv more than entered in bios and this is shown in windows and dmm.
> If I can't figure out what or why cache voltage on offset doesn't work properly, I need to rma or trash this board. Seeing as adaptive cache voltage had issues in the past, though I'm unaware of the reasons, I'd like to figure out if this is anywhere in the same boat.


Hello

Two things regarding this. When using offset to conclude that the board is setting 0.100V more than set one needs to determine the base voltage the board is setting first under the same conditions. Comparing the overall voltage to a manual setting is not a valid comparison. The issue with adaptive should not be causing any confusion at all. It has been known since the platform was released more than a year ago that adaptive voltage mode does not work for cache voltage.


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys,

I just ordered the Intel 750 PCIe SSD, just wondering will I get full PCIe speeds with my current config? I have the MATX X99M-WS.

1st Slot x16 GPU

2nd Slot x4 Intel SSD

3rd Slot x1 Sound Card

Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just ordered the Intel 750 PCIe SSD, just wondering will I get full PCIe speeds with my current config? I have the MATX X99M-WS.
> 
> 1st Slot x16 GPU
> 
> 2nd Slot x4 Intel SSD
> 
> 3rd Slot x1 Sound Card
> 
> Thanks!


put the 750 in a x4 slot at a min. with a 28 lane cpu you should be good.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Two things regarding this. When using offset to conclude that the board is setting 0.100V more than set one needs to determine the base voltage the board is setting first under the same conditions. Comparing the overall voltage to a manual setting is not a valid comparison. The issue with adaptive should not be causing any confusion at all. It has been known since the platform was released more than a year ago that adaptive voltage mode does not work for cache voltage.


I understood this which is why I didn't use and don't use adaptive voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Just for sake of clarification. BIOS (UEFI) will always read a different voltage from the OS as Offset and Adaptive modes are related to CPU load. The voltage read in BIOS depends on the load the processor is under when the voltage is read. As POST/UEFI loads the CPU at an intermediate value, the OS level voltage at hand off will change. What you are seeing is normal.


Thanks for confirming this is normal and to all who have tried to help me get to the bottom of this.

If anyone else who owns this board can do me a favor I will appreciate it. It is very simple, Raja has confirmed to me that everything is okay. If you can set your load optimized defaults then change cache to offset and report me the dmm readings that will be great. Just set a low value, something like 0.850+.200=1.05. At this point I would like to know if your bios dmm reading is 1.05 and if your windows dmm reading is 1.05 or 1.15.
This will clear everything up. From my understanding if it is normal then your dmm should read 1.15 with loads. If your windows reads 1.05 on the dmm then what's happening with my board is not normal.


----------



## [email protected]

Not sure why you asked if you don't believe it.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not sure why you asked if you don't believe it.


It's actually quite simple. I used 0.859+.380 for 1.24 cache offset voltage for a long time. Suddenly 0.859+.380=1.344 now.

If the problem can be reproduced and it is not normal then I'll help asus with whatever is needed to acknowledge and confirm the actual issue. I can't simply just turn my cheek at this point and it will be easier for a few members to help me repro instead of me buying another board to test.


----------



## [email protected]

Voltages rules and uCode changes can change base voltage levels.

As I'm not a source you trust, I will let you work with your local support from this point on.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Voltages rules and uCode changes can change base voltage levels.
> 
> As I'm not a source you trust, I will let you work with your local support from this point on.


When I purchase a product that does the opposite of what a support member claims, I can only do my job as a competent enthusiast by being able to reproduce the issue and make the manufacturer fully aware if there indeed is one.

http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=384993&postcount=236

I just want to make sure the issue on my board is 100% normal and that others experience the exact same results. You shouldn't be upset by this at all.

If there is in fact a reproducible issue that provides results other than what you stated. I truly hope you will be willing to help me contact the correct people at asus.


----------



## [email protected]

As my input is of no use to you, I wish you good luck.

And just for clarification to others, the issue you quote has nothing to do with yours. The voltage issues would manifest in all scenarios if your issue were the same (including manual).


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> As my input is of no use to you, I wish you good luck.


Your input is of complete use to me.
Hopefully you will be willing to help if there is in fact an issue at hand. Not sure why you want me to leave a problem I experience first hand alone, especially when it's happened before.
http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=384993&postcount=236


----------



## [email protected]

I do not have time to waste, sorry. Suggest you work with ASUS Support if you still feel there is an issue.


----------



## Silent Scone

That is the only written case online I have ever seen personally since last September, and isn't even symptomatic of what you are describing, which is normal when moderate load is placed on the system when in the UEFI. Although this has already been said. You would be surprised how many seasoned users approach these things with a level head but are some what shunned by a certain feeling that they are on to something ominous, when they're actually not. This is why it wound have been easier to have the screenshots from the EUFI to explain this whilst seeing what you were.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That is the only written case online I have ever seen personally since last September, and isn't even symptomatic of what you are describing, which is normal when moderate load is placed on the system when in the UEFI. Although this has already been said. You would be surprised how many seasoned users approach these things with a level head but are some what shunned by a certain feeling that they are on to something ominous, when they're actually not. This is why it wound have been easier to have the screenshots from the EUFI to explain this whilst seeing what you were.





Spoiler: Bios settings





Ignore ram voltage








I've uploaded the screenshots you were asking for, it's just like I mentioned, all auto except cache. If you want to help me test the following I will appreciate it:


Spoiler: Bios settings to test offset








For auto, my dmm reads the same voltage in bios and windows with load or without.
For manual, my dmm reads exactly the same.
For offset, my dmm reads +100mv.

I understand what is being said about how offset is applied, what I'd like to know, (which I asked and upset Raja) if someone else can test this to confirm. I know any person on this forum who set their voltage one day, checked it and tested it, then woke up the next day with +100mv would be frustrated, and I can almost guarantee they would question any post that says "it's normal".

I only need 1 or a few people to answer if their voltage on offset reads +100mv or not. The baseline for test is pretty simple, set everything to load optimized defaults, check dmm of auto cache reading then check dmm of offset cache reading. If the +100mv offset jump did not happen to me I would never be asking or trying to reproduce the problem. I don't use adaptive because it's "broken", I assumed "offset" was not and since I have had problems first hand I can't just read a response that says it's normal and accept it.

Id truly prefer to have a few members help, instead of eat the costs of a new board to test.

*Update - working with a member who is helping me, thanks to everyone who attempted to help me with this issue. Truly appreciated.*


----------



## Jpmboy

Just for my clarity... with cache on auto-offset you get a DMM reading that is 100mV higher than auto cache or auto-manual cache voltage with no load applied and dynamic clocks enabled (speedstep)? Bios 1701 Rampage V extreme??


----------



## Desolutional

That's good news, and I am interested to see what your study yields. Make sure to keep updating us with both your results, as this issue seems pretty weird.

Also I know it's not related but seriously drop RAM to stock JEDEC 2133MHz and 1.2V for purposes of *testing* your theory... not to mention that 1.5V of Vdimm has a greater chance of frying your IMC in the long run - which is even worse than a dead mobo. Whoops I'm idiot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That's good news, and I am interested to see what your study yields. Make sure to keep updating us with both your results, as this issue seems pretty weird.
> 
> Also I know it's not related but seriously drop RAM to stock JEDEC 2133MHz and 1.2V for purposes of *testing* your theory... not to mention that 1.5V of Vdimm has a greater chance of frying your IMC in the long run - which is even worse than a dead mobo.


where do you see 1.5V VDIMM??


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> where do you see 1.5V VDIMM??


I saw it on his first screenshots but then looked at the other ones he is already running at JEDEC, sorry about that. Thought he was planning on using 1.5V of Vdimm after he sorted out this issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I saw it on his first screenshots but then looked at the other ones he is already running at JEDEC, sorry about that. Thought he was planning on using 1.5V of Vdimm after he sorted out this issue.


gotcha.








I'm doing the comparison on the R5E ATM...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bios settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore ram voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've uploaded the screenshots you were asking for, it's just like I mentioned, all auto except cache. If you want to help me test the following I will appreciate it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bios settings to test offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For auto, my dmm reads the same voltage in bios and windows with load or without.
> For manual, my dmm reads exactly the same.
> For offset, my dmm reads +100mv.
> 
> I understand what is being said about how offset is applied, what I'd like to know, (which I asked and upset Raja) if someone else can test this to confirm. I know any person on this forum who set their voltage one day, checked it and tested it, then woke up the next day with +100mv would be frustrated, and I can almost guarantee they would question any post that says "it's normal".
> 
> I only need 1 or a few people to answer if their voltage on offset reads +100mv or not. The baseline for test is pretty simple, set everything to load optimized defaults, check dmm of auto cache reading then check dmm of offset cache reading. If the +100mv offset jump did not happen to me I would never be asking or trying to reproduce the problem. I don't use adaptive because it's "broken", I assumed "offset" was not and since I have had problems first hand I can't just read a response that says it's normal and accept it.
> 
> Id truly prefer to have a few members help, instead of eat the costs of a new board to test.
> 
> value... we forget how good the 5960X and R5E is even at bone stock!
> 
> *Update - working with a member who is helping me, thanks to everyone who attempted to help me with this issue. Truly appreciated.*


with this setting:


bios= 0.8V
DMM (Fluke. Zero-point calibrated 3 mths ago) = 0.830V

Windows desktop idle
AID64 = 0.74V Cache Voltage
DMM = 0.760V

AID64 Cache stress test
AID64 = 0.90V
DMM = 0.927V


When I have the cache offset set to 0.350V for a 4.2GHz cache, the bios is spot on: 0.800V + o,350V = 1.153V. DMM reads 1.176V
Under the same load as above, AID64=1.262V, DMM = 1.290V

I can't reproduce the +100mV observation if I did the test as you described?


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with this setting:
> 
> bios= 0.8V
> DMM (Fluke. Zero-point calibrated 3 mths ago) = 0.830V
> 
> Windows desktop idle
> AID64 = 0.74V Cache Voltage
> DMM = 0.760V
> 
> AID64 Cache stress test
> AID64 = 0.90V
> DMM = 0.927V
> 
> When I have the cache offset set to 0.350V for a 4.2GHz cache, the bios is spot on: 0.800V + o,350V = 1.153V. DMM reads 1.176V
> Under the same load as above, AID64=1.262V, DMM = 1.290V
> 
> I can't reproduce the +100mV observation if I did the test as described?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just for my clarity... with cache on auto-offset you get a DMM reading that is 100mV higher than auto cache or auto-manual cache voltage with no load applied and dynamic clocks enabled (speedstep)? Bios 1701 Rampage V extreme??


First of all, thank you for taking the time to do this.

The other member took literally over a dozen screenshots and was able to go in depth with everything I was worried and concerned about.

If you want to try another attempt, just use offset of .225 on your default cache voltage, .8, or what you feel is safe low voltage and in windows see if the idle is 1.025 and 1.125 under load.

The offset in windows for this person the same way, however bios itself adds to the voltage he entered but it does not for me, he did explain some other things as well but at this stage I think I'm going bananas.








For him using 0.100 offset on a 0.915 puts him at 1.159 instead of 1.015. For me entering 0.100 on a .859 offset leaves me with 0.959 in bios and 1.059 in windows under load. I've lost my mind








Update - for reference, these are the screenshots of me adding the same offset of .100 to cache voltage.


Spoiler: bios settings









This is me following the same procedure as the other member, load default settings and set an offset to cache voltage of .100. For mine bios added .100 properly to the voltage it displayed on auto, for his bios added .100 on top of the .100 offset, instead of 0.915+.100=1.015 you can see his bios displays 1.159 and windows is 1.259 which is a total of .200mv above the values entered in offset where mine is only .100mv above the values entered in offset. While he did explain the cache and core, turbos, offsets, and much more information, I'm still having a hard time if we follow the same steps and have different results.


----------



## Kimir

Me being the other member, here goes
Quote:


> Here is the screen you requested:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also by keeping my bios setting:
> in bios
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in windows
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply put:
> If the voltage read in bios/by software is the same on the DMM, you are good.
> If not, RMA the board.


Quote:


> The thing that you are missing is that cache is like the core. It boosts (Turbo).
> What you see in the bios is the idle speed, hence the idle voltage. I've quite some experience with offset as the two Rampage IV and Rampage IV Black Edition OC I have are done with offset.
> See for example the my CPU voltage, it says 0.928 on the bios and cpu frequency says 3000Mhz. But the voltage is the real thing while the CPU freq. is the target speed under load, not the actual freq. while being in the bios. In idle like this, it's at 1200Mhz. Not that it needs more than 0.9v for 3Ghz tho lol
> It is the exact same thing for the cache. The doesn't work with adaptive but only with offset like back with x79, so you need to get into windows and put some load or set your power plan with minimum proc state to 100%. The see the actual voltage and do the math for the offset.
> That explain my cache. ~0.815v stock, my setting being +0.350 for 4.4Ghz, giving ~1.165v at idle (1.6Ghz), since offset apply to both idle and turbo speed. Then in windows with my power plan 100% CPU speed, it give what I want it to give for 4.4Ghz, which is ~1.265v.
> 
> TL;DR
> As long as the reading from DMM is the same (within margin of error, reading point being offset, physically I mean) as the value in Bios/Aida in both idle and load, you are fine.
> The case of HWBot forum I linked was the reading was completely wrong (higher) than what set in the bios.


Bleh, I might be wrong about the Turbo stuff but w/e, as long as reading with DMM gives me what I see on Aida, I'm good.


----------



## Silent Scone

Guys, remember the VID varies from CPU to CPU.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Guys, remember the VID varies from CPU to CPU.


Was thinking this


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Guys, remember the VID varies from CPU to CPU.


given.

and VID line slope too.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> it seems that latest 2001 BIOS let me undervolt my CPU of 0.010V while maintaining the same stability of previous BIOS.
> god save the queen, asus made one thing right for a time.


I was also able to drop my Vcore 0.015 volts but at this point I don't care.
We're talking about a CPU that doesn't even turbo when needed.

Just waiting to get a 1151 at the right time.

I always buy the best bang for buck system but this time I had to buy the exorbitant "enthusiast" platform.
Never again, never...

It wasn't the money so much as just how bad it it is.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I was also able to drop my Vcore 0.015 volts but at this point I don't care.
> We're talking about a CPU that doesn't even turbo when needed.
> 
> Just waiting to get a 1151 at the right time.
> 
> I always buy the best bang for buck system but this time I had to buy the exorbitant "enthusiast" platform.
> Never again, never...
> 
> It wasn't the money so much as just how bad it it is.


Are you the one who see the CPU throttling from 3.5GHz to 1.2GHz ?
This platform has a lot of problem but I never experienced this one. This does not mean that isn't a real problem.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Are you the one who see the CPU throttling from 3.5GHz to 1.2GHz ?
> This platform has a lot of problem but I never experienced this one. This does not mean that isn't a real problem.


Yeah I have to use a 3rd party app to force the CPU to turbo when certain programs run, mostly games.
It's a work around but the problem shouldn't be there.

If I don't do this then it's slower than my old 2600K which cost about half what this 5930K did.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Yeah I have to use a 3rd party app to force the CPU to turbo when certain programs run, mostly games.
> It's a work around but the problem shouldn't be there.
> 
> If I don't do this then it's slower than my old 2600K which cost about half what this 5930K did.


have you tried understanding why you have this problem?
your rig is very similar to my rig and I don't have this problem. are you running windows 10? have you tried resetting the bios and reinstalling the os?
what power profile you set in windows? balanced, performance or power saving? what power settings you set in BIOS?
have you tried installing AiSuite and forcing the power profile?


----------



## elbeasto

It's the way windows power profiles work with these chips I'm pretty sure.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Yeah I have to use a 3rd party app to force the CPU to turbo when certain programs run, mostly games.
> It's a work around but the problem shouldn't be there.
> 
> If I don't do this then it's slower than my old 2600K which cost about half what this 5930K did.


Did you set the minimum cpu to 100% in the Windows advanced power settings?


----------



## Kutalion

Can you remove the VRM heatsinks from X99-S without breaking the plastic shroud over I/O ports? The idea is to watercool VRM while preserving the plastic shroud. Anybody who did that?


----------



## Kimir

Heatgun, been done with R4BE and R5E from what I have seen.
But the VRM doesn't need watercooling imo, a fan over it and it's good enough.


----------



## nms43

I have a question for those of you who ran an Asus X79 board.. (apologies for the OT, but I knew I'd catch some of you in here)

Is there any good software around for changing Vcore and CPU multiplier without having to go into the BIOS?

Something to replace what the terribly buggy AI Suite did and works on Win10?

My machine runs an OC with manual vCore 24/7 and I miss being able to clock it down when I'm out or asleep since AI Suite became too buggy to deal with. With all power saving features disabled (studio computer) I don't feel good about running it full bore 24/7.

A long shot here I'm thinking.. hence the desperate move to post in the Asus X99 thread.


----------



## Silent Scone

If you're looking in an official thread about changing these voltages on the fly on an ASUS board, obviously the answer is AI Suite...

Not sure what AI Suite has to do with disabling or enabling power states anyway. The answer is simply to make sure these states and Speedstep are enabled in the BIOS and leave them that way, whilst using an offset voltage.


----------



## Kimir

TurboV core is what I use on win7, not sure if the x79 one is compatible with w10.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> TurboV core is what I use on win7, not sure if the x79 one is compatible with w10.


works fine on x79 and x99.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> works fine on x79 and x99.


For x99 I knew, since I'm using it on w8.1 and w10 myself.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> It's the way windows power profiles work with these chips I'm pretty sure.


Yes, that's the way it works. You will see 1.2 GHz idle speeds on a 3.5 GHz 5930K, for instance. It's totally normal. What you want is to see the correct overclock speed (or even base turbo) when you need it. Any other time it's just wasted electricity. Granted, would be nice to have the Speed Shift optimization for faster p state switching, but you can't have everything until Skylake-E, I'm guessing. Even then, something new will come along and you'll be waiting for the next one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> For x99 I knew, since I'm using it on w8.1 and w10 myself.


yeah - my R4BE/4960X is now basically my work rig - still at 4.6/2133 tho had to go fixed vcore above 4.5GHz since WIn10Pro. Very strange. No BSOD or bugchecks, just would restart under load.Switch to manual vcore and it is fine (x264, IBT, etc.). Zero effort on my part to figure out why adaptive died above 4.5GHz since loading W10.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Yes, that's the way it works. You will see 1.2 GHz idle speeds on a 3.5 GHz 5930K, for instance. It's totally normal. What you want is to see the correct overclock speed (or even base turbo) when you need it. Any other time it's just wasted electricity. Granted, would be nice to have the Speed Shift optimization for faster p state switching, but you can't have everything until Skylake-E, I'm guessing. Even then, something new will come along and you'll be waiting for the next one.


Me, I keep hoping Santa will bring us Broadwell-E ...


----------



## Silent Scone

He just might if you like paper launches, but that's not likely either lol.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Can you remove the VRM heatsinks from X99-S without breaking the plastic shroud over I/O ports? The idea is to watercool VRM while preserving the plastic shroud. Anybody who did that?


I'd be interested to see pics of you manage to remove the white plastic shrouds on the S please


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Can you remove the VRM heatsinks from X99-S without breaking the plastic shroud over I/O ports? The idea is to watercool VRM while preserving the plastic shroud. Anybody who did that?


Any reason why you want to cool the VRMs? They're fine up to around 80C, so I wouldn't worry unless you start pushing them above 70C. I would presume you just push a spudger underneath and gently prise up, maybe heat up the edges a tiny bit.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> I'd be interested to see pics of you manage to remove the white plastic shrouds on the S please


I removed the white overlay from the VRM, hopefully to make the airflow more effective ...


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I removed the white overlay from the VRM, hopefully to make the airflow more effective ...


Nice! It's actually the PCH overlay on mine that came with a slight factory defect in the plastic, only small but has been bugging me for some time.. Any idea how easily that one can be removed/how it is physically attached?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Nice! It's actually the PCH overlay on mine that came with a slight factory defect in the plastic, only small but has been bugging me for some time.. Any idea how easily that one can be removed/how it is physically attached?


The VRM one was kind of glued on and I just carefully ripped it off ... I assume the PCH is similar ...


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> The VRM one was kind of glued on and I just carefully ripped it off ... I assume the PCH is similar ...


Cheers, yeah that's what I suspected and even more so after seeing your pic, not ideal as will be a nightmare to clean up


----------



## Tecchie

So, I'm on the latest BIOS, 1302 and having issues.

Windows 10 x64 installed, all drivers up to date. Booting from my Samsung 950Pro NVME drive. I get full speeds out of it.

First issue:

the NVME drive isn't detected in the UEFI setup AT ALL. Not a big deal right now cause I got it to boot.

Second issue is I have my 5960X CPU, and for some reason (windows 8.1 also did this) it throttles the CPU either to 390Mhz or 890Mhz and won't go up from there even with the Windows Power Management settings set to 100% minimum CPU state and high performance mode.

I temporarily got it to work by disabling Enhanced C-States and Speed Step in the UEFI setup. Now it's sitting at 3.27Ghz all the time. Nothing is overclocked.

and the CSM is disabled.

Anyone have any ideas??


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> So, I'm on the latest BIOS, 1302 and having issues.
> 
> Windows 10 x64 installed, all drivers up to date. Booting from my Samsung 950Pro NVME drive. I get full speeds out of it.
> 
> First issue:
> 
> the NVME drive isn't detected in the UEFI setup AT ALL. Not a big deal right now cause I got it to boot.
> 
> Second issue is I have my 5960X CPU, and for some reason (windows 8.1 also did this) it throttles the CPU either to 390Mhz or 890Mhz and won't go up from there even with the Windows Power Management settings set to 100% minimum CPU state and high performance mode.
> 
> I temporarily got it to work by disabling Enhanced C-States and Speed Step in the UEFI setup. Now it's sitting at 3.27Ghz all the time. Nothing is overclocked.
> 
> and the CSM is disabled.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas??


Are you running an XMP profile on your ram?


----------



## TK421

Does anyone have any idea how to tie a particular chassis fan speed to gpu temp?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how to tie a particular chassis fan speed to gpu temp?


If it's hooked to a MB chassis fan connector I believe they can only be tied to the CPU temp.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> So, I'm on the latest BIOS, 1302 and having issues.
> 
> Windows 10 x64 installed, all drivers up to date. Booting from my Samsung 950Pro NVME drive. I get full speeds out of it.
> 
> First issue:
> 
> the NVME drive isn't detected in the UEFI setup AT ALL. Not a big deal right now cause I got it to boot.
> 
> Second issue is I have my 5960X CPU, and for some reason (windows 8.1 also did this) it throttles the CPU either to 390Mhz or 890Mhz and won't go up from there even with the Windows Power Management settings set to 100% minimum CPU state and high performance mode.
> 
> I temporarily got it to work by disabling Enhanced C-States and Speed Step in the UEFI setup. Now it's sitting at 3.27Ghz all the time. Nothing is overclocked.
> 
> and the CSM is disabled.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas??


Try setting C states to auto and speed step to enabled. Make sure power manager in windows is set to balanced.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> If it's hooked to a MB chassis fan connector I believe they can only be tied to the CPU temp.


Is there any software that allows an override of one fan port to GPU temp?


----------



## Lukas026

Hello guys,

I am submiting a bug / problem I have found with my desktop RIG:

*Specs:*

Motherboard model: ASUS x99-deluxe USB3.1

UEFI Version: 1901

CPU: intel core i7 5930k

Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: Crucial Balistix Elite 16GB 2666Mhz (4x4GB)

GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 980ti GAMING

SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Intel 750 1.2TB

PSU: Seasonic 860P

USB Devices (model/version number): Microsoft Sidewider 4 and Razer Deathadder

Monitor: ASUS MG279

CPU Cooler: Noctua NH D15S

PC CASE: none ATM

Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? Windows 10 Pro activated

Drivers Installed (include version): latest for all devices

Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: HW Info 64

System Overclocked (provide details)? only XMP activated

*Issue:*

Ocassionaly when I power up my PC, it runs for like 15 seconds (no signal to monitor, no sound, no error code) and than it turns itself down. When I try to power it up again, it boots perfectly fine and seems stable and usable - no message about failed overclocking or anything. My guess is some slight incompatibility with some of my components. Can you please take a look at it ?

Thank you for your help


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I am submiting a bug / problem I have found with my desktop RIG:
> 
> *Specs:*
> 
> Motherboard model: ASUS x99-deluxe USB3.1
> 
> UEFI Version: 1901
> 
> CPU: intel core i7 5930k
> 
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: Crucial Balistix Elite 16GB 2666Mhz (4x4GB)
> 
> GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 980ti GAMING
> 
> SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Intel 750 1.2TB
> 
> PSU: Seasonic 860P
> 
> USB Devices (model/version number): Microsoft Sidewider 4 and Razer Deathadder
> 
> Monitor: ASUS MG279
> 
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH D15S
> 
> PC CASE: none ATM
> 
> Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? Windows 10 Pro activated
> 
> Drivers Installed (include version): latest for all devices
> 
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: HW Info 64
> 
> System Overclocked (provide details)? only XMP activated
> 
> *Issue:*
> 
> Ocassionaly when I power up my PC, it runs for like 15 seconds (no signal to monitor, no sound, no error code) and than it turns itself down. When I try to power it up again, it boots perfectly fine and seems stable and usable - no message about failed overclocking or anything. My guess is some slight incompatibility with some of my components. Can you please take a look at it ?
> 
> Thank you for your help


On the q-code display what is displayed for those 15 seconds before the machine powers down?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how to tie a particular chassis fan speed to gpu temp?


if thje MB has T-sensors, tape a sensor to the back of the GPU and set the fan speed in bios to use that T-sensor. I do this with the fans pointing at the GPU backplate and on the fans cooling ram.


----------



## BloodOath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I am submiting a bug / problem I have found with my desktop RIG:
> 
> *Specs:*
> 
> Motherboard model: ASUS x99-deluxe USB3.1
> 
> UEFI Version: 1901
> 
> CPU: intel core i7 5930k
> 
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: Crucial Balistix Elite 16GB 2666Mhz (4x4GB)
> 
> GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 980ti GAMING
> 
> SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Intel 750 1.2TB
> 
> PSU: Seasonic 860P
> 
> USB Devices (model/version number): Microsoft Sidewider 4 and Razer Deathadder
> 
> Monitor: ASUS MG279
> 
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH D15S
> 
> PC CASE: none ATM
> 
> Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? Windows 10 Pro activated
> 
> Drivers Installed (include version): latest for all devices
> 
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: HW Info 64
> 
> System Overclocked (provide details)? only XMP activated
> 
> *Issue:*
> 
> Ocassionaly when I power up my PC, it runs for like 15 seconds (no signal to monitor, no sound, no error code) and than it turns itself down. When I try to power it up again, it boots perfectly fine and seems stable and usable - no message about failed overclocking or anything. My guess is some slight incompatibility with some of my components. Can you please take a look at it ?
> 
> Thank you for your help


I've had a similar issue with my WS board with the same memory. Recommend adjusting the system agent voltage. I can not give a value, you'll need to experiment. I can not say I've solved the issue, but I've mitigated it. Also up your initial RAM voltage. I have mine at 1.4 to start, but set eventual at 1.2 - 1.25 depending on the channel.


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Try setting C states to auto and speed step to enabled. Make sure power manager in windows is set to balanced.


Not trying to sound like an ass, but did you even read what I first said? because your response indicates that you didn't.

I HAD TO DISABLE those options to get it to *NOT* throttle the CPU. No, I am not running XMP.. And weather or not I have XMP turned on or not, it still did it.

No matter the power management settings, it still does it.

Also, with power management settings, every time I reboot, it resets the Screen timeout to 20 minutes or whatever the default timer is for that. It's really annoying.

It's done the monitor timeout settings reset on Windows 7, 8.1 and now 10. All x64 and all separate systems.


----------



## Jpmboy

Why would anyone make any suggestion to you?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Why would anyone make any suggestion to you?


Not a noob apparently.


----------



## digix

Could someone kindly tell me the time duration of the post bios
(to understand that the first logo appears asus) with a card reader inserted into USB ports?
peche I noticed that the card reader post takes between 5-6 seconds while if I remove the card reader takes 1 second,
but the strange thing is that always lasts one second if I leave a flash drive connected to a USB port of motherborard
the system with UEFI boot and nothing will change if you select Fast boot enable (USB partial initialization can
not turn it off or I see a mouse and keyboard to get back in the bios) or disable
can you help me?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> Could someone kindly tell me the time duration of the post bios
> (to understand that the first logo appears asus) with a card reader inserted into USB ports?
> peche I noticed that the card reader post takes between 5-6 seconds while if I remove the card reader takes 1 second,
> but the strange thing is that always lasts one second if I leave a flash drive connected to a USB port of motherborard
> the system with UEFI boot and nothing will change if you select Fast boot enable (USB partial initialization can
> not turn it off or I see a mouse and keyboard to get back in the bios) or disable
> can you help me?


Try disabling xHCI and EHCI Legacy Support in the USB Configuration. You won't be able to boot from a USB drive but otherwise will be able to use them.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Is there any software that allows an override of one fan port to GPU temp?


Sure, you can use speedfan for that!


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Try disabling xHCI and EHCI Legacy Support in the USB Configuration. You won't be able to boot from a USB drive but otherwise will be able to use them.


because I already tried with these settings but nothing changes


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> Could someone kindly tell me the time duration of the post bios
> (to understand that the first logo appears asus) with a card reader inserted into USB ports?
> peche I noticed that the card reader post takes between 5-6 seconds while if I remove the card reader takes 1 second,
> but the strange thing is that always lasts one second if I leave a flash drive connected to a USB port of motherborard
> the system with UEFI boot and nothing will change if you select Fast boot enable (USB partial initialization can
> not turn it off or I see a mouse and keyboard to get back in the bios) or disable
> can you help me?


What MB and bios? what card reader?


----------



## sblantipodi

what is your last bios time?



with the system in signature my last bios time is 18 seconds :O
I think that my X99 Deluxe is the most crappy motherboard I have ever bought









18 seconds to boot
2xSSD,
1xHDD,
1xM.2 SSD
2xGPU.

Congrats Asus.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what is your last bios time?
> 
> 
> 
> with the system in signature my last bios time is 18 seconds :O
> I think that my X99 Deluxe is the most crappy motherboard I have ever bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 seconds to boot
> 2xSSD,
> 1xHDD,
> 1xM.2 SSD
> 2xGPU.
> 
> Congrats Asus.


What about the 'USB monitor' you have attached that prevents booting with CSM disabled?

Without wanting to sound rude, your persistent moaning about the platform is really starting to grind my gears, I only subscribe to three threads here and it is present on them all


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Without wanting to sound rude, your persistent moaning about the platform is really starting to grind my gears, I only subscribe to three threads here and it is present on them all


Hello

Most likely his life is so miserable that the only satisfaction he gets is this constant whining with the hope of making others miserable as well. I offered to purchase his board more than a year ago to get rid of him.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If you agree to never again purchase an ASUS product and also not post in any ASUS thread at any forum I may consider purchasing the board form you. This would require that you sign a binding contract agreeing to these terms. In the event that you violate these terms you would be contractually obligated to refund to me the purchase price of the board along with an agreed amount of money for my time and trouble involved in this transaction. And I would also retain ownership of the board after this is settled.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what is your last bios time?
> 
> 
> 
> with the system in signature my last bios time is 18 seconds :O
> I think that my X99 Deluxe is the most crappy motherboard I have ever bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 seconds to boot
> 2xSSD,
> 1xHDD,
> 1xM.2 SSD
> 2xGPU.
> 
> Congrats Asus.


Drop the Deluxe on Ebay and go to other board, I'm sure you will back within month


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Most likely his life is so miserable that the only satisfaction he gets is this constant whining with the hope of making others miserable as well. I offered to purchase his board more than a year ago to get rid of him.


lol I must of missed that. The problem with our resident special case is that if he were to purchase a board from another vendor, his complaints would fall on deaf ears as nobody would be monitoring the threads.


----------



## Tecchie

Any idea how to get this boot number down? It sits at the windows loading screen for that whole amount of time.

Running :
Windows 10 Pro x64
16GB DDR4 2800
i7-5960X
Boot device is my Samsung 950 PRO 512GB. Still isn't seen in the NVME section in the bios, but it boots just fine.

The last time I noticed the "Bios Time" it was 432.2 seconds. Not sure why.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Most likely his life is so miserable that the only satisfaction he gets is this constant whining with the hope of making others miserable as well. I offered to purchase his board more than a year ago to get rid of him.


Haha this one really tickled me! Thanks for brightening up my cold, wet and hungover Sunday


----------



## digix

sorry but none of you have a card reader connected to the USB port to perform this test boot?
Starting with CSM disable UEFI system consists of three phases and managed
after various tests to pass from 43-45 seconds to 28-30 seconds for cold start for all three stages of the boot:
- Post bios black screen (10-12 sec duration)
- Post asus bios logo (1 second that become 5-6 seconds if a card reader is connected to the USB port
if the weather stays connected a pendrive of 1 second why?)
- Loading the operating system logo asus (10-12 sec.)
I await your reply


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> The last time I noticed the "Bios Time" it was 432.2 seconds. Not sure why.


That's a bug with Windows 10. Unless you're benching for boot time (use a stopwatch), don't worry about it.


----------



## djgar

My BIOS Time gets reset only after a power off. If I do restarts to go into the BIOS it just keeps accumulating.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> Any idea how to get this boot number down? It sits at the windows loading screen for that whole amount of time.
> 
> Running :
> Windows 10 Pro x64
> 16GB DDR4 2800
> i7-5960X
> Boot device is my Samsung 950 PRO 512GB. Still isn't seen in the NVME section in the bios, but it boots just fine.
> 
> The last time I noticed the "Bios Time" it was 432.2 seconds. Not sure why.


It's bugged on the X99 Deluxe. I forget which BIOS release broke it.

Open up an Administrator command prompt
shutdown -s -t 0
Then boot the system up
look at the Last BIOS Time and find an accurate value
If you reset the box, it will break the reported time and a shutdown will be required to fix it again


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> Any idea how to get this boot number down? It sits at the windows loading screen for that whole amount of time.
> 
> Running :
> Windows 10 Pro x64
> 16GB DDR4 2800
> i7-5960X
> Boot device is my Samsung 950 PRO 512GB. Still isn't seen in the NVME section in the bios, but it boots just fine.
> 
> The last time I noticed the "Bios Time" it was 432.2 seconds. Not sure why.


crappy results you too








my laptop is 5 times faster


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> crappy results you too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my laptop is 5 times faster


At one point in time during a windows 8.1 installation, the spinning logo didn't even make a full circle before it was completely loaded.

I can get Win10 to do it but only from hibernation.

Also, when I go to hibernate, and after the system shuts off, it turns itself back on again without intervention. Not sure why.. Had a similar issue with my ASUS P5E3 Premium [email protected] board.


----------



## Jpmboy

1) lol - Where would W10 get a "Bios Time" from? (it's blind to post events and can only log it's own clock ticks to load). The task manager Bios time number is "second hand" AFAIK.
2) If you want to know the BOOT time (not the bios time) which is the time Windows takes to load, use event viewer - you'll want to create a custom report.


For example, using a timer, from the time I push the start button, to OS handoff, my "Bios time" (measured) is 16sec, fast boot enabled, ram training enabled. NOT almost 2.5 minutes. (152sec.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> sorry but none of you have a card reader connected to the USB port to perform this test boot?
> Starting with CSM disable UEFI system consists of three phases and managed
> after various tests to pass from 43-45 seconds to 28-30 seconds for cold start for all three stages of the boot:
> - Post bios black screen (10-12 sec duration)
> - Post asus bios logo (1 second that become 5-6 seconds if a card reader is connected to the USB port
> if the weather stays connected a pendrive of 1 second why?)
> - Loading the operating system logo asus (10-12 sec.)
> I await your reply


see *this post*


----------



## inedenimadam

LoL, I didn't even know about this bug til now.



That is about 4 1/2 hours!


----------



## Mr-Dark

That boot time no accurate at all



Ivy Bridge I5 (dual core ) + 4Gb ram + 500GB HDD 5400rpm


----------



## Silent Scone

It's a novelty feature that should be taken as seriously as the types of people that worry about these types of things.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's a novelty feature that should be taken as seriously as the types of people that worry about these types of things.


Silent Scone vs Microsoft


----------



## Caos

hi, any page where the most current drivers for my x99 asus usb 3.1 pro? thanks

I have a problem with my bluetooth, send from my phone to PC if I can, but the PC does not send the phone. any help?


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1) lol - Where would W10 get a "Bios Time" from? (it's blind to post events and can only log it's own clock ticks to load). The task manager Bios time number is "second hand" AFAIK.
> 2) If you want to know the BOOT time (not the bios time) which is the time Windows takes to load, use event viewer - you'll want to create a custom report.
> 
> 
> For example, using a timer, from the time I push the start button, to OS handoff, my "Bios time" (measured) is 16sec, fast boot enabled, ram training enabled. NOT almost 2.5 minutes. (152sec.)
> see *this post*


But the problem is that I reflected that with card reader attached
the time is extended by 5-6 seconds and if I leave a pendrive into the USB port of the post bios takes the same is a bug in the bios?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> But the problem is that I reflected that with card reader attached
> the time is extended by 5-6 seconds and if I leave a pendrive into the USB port of the post bios takes the same is a bug in the bios?


Hello

Extended boot times because of attached USB devices will be system specific. Any support regarding this type issue needs to be resolved through online support at ASUS.com for your location. I would suggest contacting the online support with actual issues only. A 5 second difference between 2 scenarios is not not a valid support issue.


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Extended boot times because of attached USB devices will be system specific. Any support regarding this type issue needs to be resolved through online support at ASUS.com for your location. I would suggest contacting the online support with actual issues only. A 5 second difference between 2 scenarios is not not a valid support issue.


Hello
I contacted Asus support and are waiting to be answered while I'm simply asking if everyone has this delay of 5-6 seconds if connect a card reader (other motherboards does not happen), but apparently none of you here you have a card reader connected to the motherboard to make a try.
Then I do not agree with you, 5-6 seconds in addition to the already slow post bios are annoying because even use your computer for work not to play, and for the price category of the motherboard bios bugs should be corrected.
How do you explain the fact that leaving a pendrive connected the post of bios not being delayed?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> How do you explain the fact that leaving a pendrive connected the post of bios not being delayed?


Hello

I don't as I don't see this worthwhile taking the time for an explanation. If an inserted USB stick rids you of the terribly long 5 second delay leave it connected when booting.


----------



## Desolutional

Whilst we're on the topic of USB stuff, does anyone experience POST hangs or such when booting with a PS4 controller connected via USB to the USB header on the mobo (i.e. connected to a USB port on the chassis). Really odd behaviour, doesn't happen if I unplug my DualShock 4 before rebooting (warm).


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I don't as I don't see this worthwhile taking the time for an explanation. If an inserted USB stick rids you of the terribly long 5 second delay leave it connected when booting.


Sorry for my english but not you understand me,
is not that if I connect the pendrive I have no problem (it would be nice to be so)
5-6 second delay I have with the card reader I've always connected USB port, the pendrive was the example that if I insert a usb device anyway (even in the same port) instead of the card reader does not have the delay.
Point out that the card reader is even on the list of compatible motherboard.
I hope now you have understood me
And if you wait for 22-23 seconds (if I add of 5 - 6 seconds arrival at that) for the post of the bios are not an issue does not concern me
to bother me on a motherboard of this price range!


----------



## DS4130

I know this is for North America, but as I've seen some X99-S users here, anyone care to link me to the Asus support page for the S?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> I know this is for North America, but as I've seen some X99-S users here, anyone care to link me to the Asus support page for the S?


Hello

ASUS.com

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99S/


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> ASUS.com
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99S/


Thank you!

Without wanting to look a complete idiot, if I search from google.co.uk you receive a link (also the one I also had bookmarked) which no longer works: https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/X99S/


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Without wanting to look a complete idiot, if I search from google.co.uk you receive a link (also the one I also had bookmarked) which no longer works: https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/X99S/


Aaahh! Internet links, they're such a fickle thing ...


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Aaahh! Internet links, they're such a fickle thing ...


Nearly as fickle as boot times


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> hi, any page where the most current drivers for my x99 asus usb 3.1 pro? thanks
> 
> I have a problem with my bluetooth, send from my phone to PC if I can, but the PC does not send the phone. any help?


}


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone who can explain me the sense of the m.2 mounting bracket on X99 Deluxe?
once the drive is in the m.2 slot, the mounting bracket does not touch the drive at all, what is the meaning of this bracket?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there someone who can explain me the sense of the m.2 mounting bracket on X99 Deluxe?
> once the drive is in the m.2 slot, the mounting bracket does not touch the drive at all, what is the meaning of this bracket?


There's a nylon loop you use to secure the m.2 drive to the bracket. It keeps the "drive" from moving around in the socket, or popping out if you move the system around. It may help a bit more in tower oriented (vertical motherboard mounting) versus horizontal mounting. But either way, it's security that the m.2 drive doesn't pop out and become damaged inside of the case if it's jarred or moved.


----------



## pathfindercod

Sabertooth x99 - you guys see any reason or issues running two 980ti's in sli and a PCI 3.0 Avago PCI 3.0 raid card? Any performance issues? Tia


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Sabertooth x99 - you guys see any reason or issues running two 980ti's in sli and a PCI 3.0 Avago PCI 3.0 raid card? Any performance issues? Tia


28 or 40 lane cpu?


----------



## cookiesowns

lol.....

Most people aren't aware of how USB devices affect POST don't they..

There are settings in the Asus UEFI to support partial initialization of USB devices. If you want to decrase post times, feel free to flip that on. You do lose full boot support.. but I feel that's what you want.

Honestly, if you're whining about post times with a USB device that's plugged in, unplug it, or go into the bios and do your tweaking.

Most boards simply don't have the USB device support that Asus boards have. If you want faster post times ( splitting hairs at this point ) go with an alternative board that simple..

I waste 10-15 seconds training the 8x8GB kit in my system, and you guys complain about 2-5 seconds of USB initialization.. LOL.


----------



## Silent Scone

Just by example, I have an external WD - they're notorious for firmware power saving, and with this connected the board will sit initialising at QCODE 64 whilst the drive decides it's time to wake up.

This isn't the boards fault.


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> lol.....
> 
> Most people aren't aware of how USB devices affect POST don't they..
> 
> There are settings in the Asus UEFI to support partial initialization of USB devices. If you want to decrase post times, feel free to flip that on. You do lose full boot support.. but I feel that's what you want.
> 
> Honestly, if you're whining about post times with a USB device that's plugged in, unplug it, or go into the bios and do your tweaking.
> 
> Most boards simply don't have the USB device support that Asus boards have. If you want faster post times ( splitting hairs at this point ) go with an alternative board that simple..
> 
> I waste 10-15 seconds training the 8x8GB kit in my system, and you guys complain about 2-5 seconds of USB initialization.. LOL.


I already tried to disable USB initialization
nothing changes and I repeat if, instead of leaving a card reader connected pendrive
the delay is not there and a pendrive is still a usb device
I think its a bug in the bios


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 28 or 40 lane cpu?


Sorry it is a 5960x..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Sorry it is a 5960x..


40 lanes, no problem with the 2 GPUs and raid card


----------



## Alpina 7

i have a question and didn't want to start a new thread for something so simple. i Have an Asus X99 pro and yesterday i got my 4 pin Y splitter. but whatever i hook up to them runs at full speed and doesn't show up as controllable via bios.... any idea why this is?


----------



## Desolutional

AFAIK the max current per fan header on the mobo is 1 Amps? Maybe PWM can't be controlled when combining it?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> i have a question and didn't want to start a new thread for something so simple. i Have an Asus X99 pro and yesterday i got my 4 pin Y splitter. but whatever i hook up to them runs at full speed and doesn't show up as controllable via bios.... any idea why this is?


I'm using a whole bunch of 4-pin splitters - I have twelve Noctua radiator fans connected to the CPU fan header with no problems (the fans are rated at about .05 amps) - I'm using 3-fan splitters. Make sure the header is set to PWM or DC as appropriate for the fans in the BIOS / Q-Fan. I'm assuming it's PWM if you chose a 4-pin splitter.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm using a whole bunch of 4-pin splitters - I have twelve Noctua radiator fans connected to the CPU fan header with no problems (the fans are rated at about .05 amps) - I'm using 3-fan splitters. Make sure the header is set to PWM or DC as appropriate for the fans in the BIOS / Q-Fan. I'm assuming it's PWM if you chose a 4-pin splitter.


Agreed, never experienced issues with PWM splitters, have only ever used identical fans on the same header though..


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> AFAIK the max current per fan header on the mobo is 1 Amps? Maybe PWM can't be controlled when combining it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm using a whole bunch of 4-pin splitters - I have twelve Noctua radiator fans connected to the CPU fan header with no problems (the fans are rated at about .05 amps) - I'm using 3-fan splitters. Make sure the header is set to PWM or DC as appropriate for the fans in the BIOS / Q-Fan. I'm assuming it's PWM if you chose a 4-pin splitter.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Agreed, never experienced issues with PWM splitters, have only ever used identical fans on the same header though..


Well i added 2 SP120 high performance in PUSH to my Ek Predator 360... but with the splitter they would only run at full speed. they are PWM... i switched to splitter to my 2 case fans (cougar 140) they arnt PWM and they did the same thing. im confused as well.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Well i added 2 SP120 high performance in PUSH to my Ek Predator 360... but with the splitter they would only run at full speed. they are PWM... i switched to splitter to my 2 case fans (cougar 140) they arnt PWM and they did the same thing. im confused as well.


Can you confirm the header is set to PWM and not DC in the BIOS? That's the symptom for an incorrect setting.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Can you confirm the header is set to PWM and not DC in the BIOS? That's the symptom for an incorrect setting.


ill check but im pretty sure. will report back tonight


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 40 lanes, no problem with the 2 GPUs and raid card


I have 40 lanes and I can't 4 way SLI thanks to Asus.
With asus normal things may be not


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have 40 lanes and I can't 4 way SLI thanks to Asus.
> With asus normal things may be not


Maybe choose a board with specification to meet your requirements next time?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have 40 lanes and I can't 4 way SLI thanks to Asus.
> With asus normal things may be not


The love hate thing you have going is beginning to get a little bit creepy. The layout of the Deluxe doesn't permit you to use 4 NVIDIA cards easily. Any person who cared to show an ounce of initiative would realise this simply from looking at the board.

Most people here are trained for these types of conundrums.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The love hate thing you have going is beginning to get a little bit creepy. The layout of the Deluxe doesn't permit you to use 4 NVIDIA cards easily. Any person who cared to show an ounce of initiative would realise this simply from looking at the board.
> 
> Most people here are trained for these types of conundrums.


Lol

He has been giving me a truly deep hate for these forums, fortunately post like this bring back some love


----------



## Jpmboy

I got this guy blocked, with the hope of not having to read any of his drool... but others reply/quote. To bad OCN does not block the text quoted by another user - shame.
I do have a reply to the completely juvenile tangential post made:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





(normal behavior for this guy : mod report coming)


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The love hate thing you have going is beginning to get a little bit creepy. The layout of the Deluxe doesn't permit you to use 4 NVIDIA cards easily. Any person who cared to show an ounce of initiative would realise this simply from looking at the board.
> 
> Most people here are trained for these types of conundrums.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


He'll make a fine overclocker


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> He'll make a fine overclocker


It's quiet so sometimes it's ok to entertain the troll in case anyone who is new to the scene takes his drivel seriously (although there's little chance of that)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's quiet so sometimes it's ok to entertain the troll in case anyone who is new to the scene takes his drivel seriously (although there's little chance of that)











a very level-headed guy.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ill check but im pretty sure. will report back tonight


The chassis fan headers are set to DC by default, so if using PWM fans, one needs to set PWM for the associated header manually.


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodOath*
> 
> I've had a similar issue with my WS board with the same memory. Recommend adjusting the system agent voltage. I can not give a value, you'll need to experiment. I can not say I've solved the issue, but I've mitigated it. Also up your initial RAM voltage. I have mine at 1.4 to start, but set eventual at 1.2 - 1.25 depending on the channel.


okey thanks

will try to do that


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The chassis fan headers are set to DC by default, so if using PWM fans, one needs to set PWM for the associated header manually.


ok yea. i have it on CHA_FAN 4... all of them show on my Asus bios except for this one. but its still adjustable. weird but they work so its all good now. =)

is there a good Fan controller software i can use to monitor and adjust the fans? besides asus Ai...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ok yea. i have it on CHA_FAN 4... all of them show on my Asus bios except for this one. but its still adjustable. weird but they work so its all good now. =)
> 
> is there a good Fan controller software i can use to monitor and adjust the fans? besides asus Ai...


I use Q-Fan in the BIOS, works fine for me. I use all 4 chassis fan headers - two PWM, two DC - with splitters, and the CPU fan header controls 12 Noctua fans on two 360 rads using four 3-way spiltters going into 2 two-way splitters going into one two-way splitter.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I use Q-Fan in the BIOS, works fine for me. I use all 4 chassis fan headers - two PWM, two DC - with splitters, and the CPU fan header controls 12 Noctua fans on two 360 rads using four 3-way spiltters going into 2 two-way splitters going into one two-way splitter.


I'm wanting one to monitor in Windows.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I'm wanting one to monitor in Windows.


Hello

AIDA64.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I'm wanting one to monitor in Windows.


Aida64 can show fan speeds - this is how I display my fan speeds in my desktop panel:


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> AIDA64.


Dang, you beat me by a microsecond


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Dang, you beat me by a microsecond


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Aida64 can show fan speeds - this is how I display my fan speeds in my desktop panel:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> AIDA64.


oh dang. i didnt know that! thanks guys ill check it out tonight


----------



## Alpina 7

OK, so serious question gentlemen. im pretty happy with my overclock. Last night i ran Aida64 for 2 hours and my highest temp was 60C... not to shabby. currently im running a 5820K @ 4.375mhz @ 1.315v and DDR4 3000 C15 memory .... My mother board is an Asus X99 Pro

I changed my multiplier from 35 to 36 last night to try 4.5mhz and upped the voltage to 1.35v and 3 min of Aida 64 and it crashed.. can someone help me get higher? for some reason i REALLY want 4.7mhz. I'm water cooled on a EK Predator 360 with fans pushing and pulling and im idling @27c. highest Ive seen is 60c

i dont know much about overclocking so i haven't messed with any other settings besides system agent voltage i put @ 1.04v
everything else is set to auto including my ram.

Any advice is greatly appreciated and please stick to lamens terms as i am a beginner.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> OK, so serious question gentlemen. im pretty happy with my overclock. Last night i ran Aida64 for 2 hours and my highest temp was 60C... not to shabby. currently im running a 5820K @ 4.375mhz @ 1.315v and DDR4 3000 C15 memory .... My mother board is an Asus X99 Pro
> 
> I changed my multiplier from 35 to 36 last night to try 4.5mhz and upped the voltage to 1.35v and 3 min of Aida 64 and it crashed.. can someone help me get higher? for some reason i REALLY want 4.7mhz. I'm water cooled on a EK Predator 360 with fans pushing and pulling and im idling @27c. highest Ive seen is 60c
> 
> i dont know much about overclocking so i haven't messed with any other settings besides system agent voltage i put @ 1.04v
> everything else is set to auto including my ram.
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated and please stick to lamens terms as i am a beginner.


These things depend on the capability of the CPU. Increase the Input voltage (VCCIN) to 1.9v Default is 1.8v. Be sure to not get this muddled with vcore. VCCIN can be raised to 1.95v, active airflow is preferable when raising this.

Read the guides in the OP if you have not done so already.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> These things depend on the capability of the CPU. Increase the Input voltage (VCCIN) to 1.9v Default is 1.8v. Be sure to not get this muddled with vcore. This can be raised to 1.95v, active airflow is preferable when raising this.
> 
> Read the guides in the OP if you have not done so already.


ok so Set input to 1.9v and Vcore to 1.95v and try again correct? ill let you know how it goes tonight..... what about setting things to adaptive instead of auto? whats the diff.


----------



## Silent Scone

No sorry, auto correct on phone. Vcore range should be kept under 1.35v. Do not get VCore muddled with VCCIN which can be raised to 1.95v with active airflow. Although this should be obvious if you've read the guide. You're not far from where I am at the moment geographically so if you misunderstood that post, I can come and both laugh and console you lol.

1.95v Vcore could cause irreversible damage to the CPU

EDIT, focus on getting stability using a fixed voltage to begin with.


----------



## Silent Scone

Oh, he's left the thread.

If he comes back later, lock the door and tell him I'm not in.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oh, he's left the thread.
> 
> If he comes back later, lock the door and tell him I'm not in.


Hopefully he'll see the RED numbers and wonder .... do you have a flak vest?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hopefully he'll see the RED numbers and wonder .... do you have a flak vest?


I've got a Gigabyte SOC, if needs be I'll take it out from under the door and SOC him with it.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No sorry, auto correct on phone. Vcore range should be kept under 1.35v. Do not get VCore muddled with VCCIN which can be raised to 1.95v with active airflow. Although this should be obvious if you've read the guide. You're not far from where I am at the moment geographically so if you misunderstood that post, I can come and both laugh and console you lol.
> 
> 1.95v Vcore could cause irreversible damage to the CPU
> 
> EDIT, focus on getting stability using a fixed voltage to begin with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hopefully he'll see the RED numbers and wonder .... do you have a flak vest?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've got a Gigabyte SOC, if needs be I'll take it out from under the door and SOC him with it.


lol you guys is funny









Ok i got it. whats the default V core? i read the guide before i bought all my parts but need to go threw and read again. guess im just looking for a quick solution. Also, whats still wondering whats the difference between auto and adaptive? sounds the same to me.

where you from ?

and since we are conversating. can i not push my 5820k above 1.35v? ive read we are ok up to 1.4v but shouldn't go that high. the info can be confusing at times because everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## Silent Scone

. I'm from Surrey but have been making my way back tonight from Chester. I would not concern yourself with Auto for vcore at present. For stability testing at the moment, simply select Manual.

Set a vcore of 1.35v for 4.5Ghz and an Input voltage of 1.9v. Difficult to gauge these things from the third person when the user does not have a grasp on what the basics do. At this stage, I'd do this and restest stability. It's possible you may be able to lower your vcore if stability is found with a higher Input voltage.

For a better understanding of the offset and adaptive functions, you may find it worth while reading some of the older documentation on the ROG forums. Note that adaptive will not work when using any other Strap than 100.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No sorry, auto correct on phone. Vcore range should be kept under 1.35v. Do not get VCore muddled with VCCIN which can be raised to 1.95v with active airflow. Although this should be obvious if you've read the guide. You're not far from where I am at the moment geographically so if you misunderstood that post, I can come and both laugh and console you lol.
> 
> 1.95v Vcore could cause irreversible damage to the CPU
> 
> EDIT, focus on getting stability using a fixed voltage to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hopefully he'll see the RED numbers and wonder .... do you have a flak vest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've got a Gigabyte SOC, if needs be I'll take it out from under the door and SOC him with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol you guys is funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i got it. whats the default V core? i read the guide before i bought all my parts but need to go threw and read again. guess im just looking for a quick solution. Also, whats still wondering whats the difference between auto and adaptive? sounds the same to me.
> 
> where you from ?
> 
> and since we are conversating. can i not push my 5820k above 1.35v? ive read we are ok up to 1.4v but shouldn't go that high. the info can be confusing at times because everyone has their own opinions.
Click to expand...

default VCore will vary depending on chip, usually ~1.0 +/-. Some people say 1.2 is as far as they will go, some say 1.35, some say 1.8. It depends on your purpose and cooling. If you are going to be encoding video 24/7, 1.35 would be about it. If you are running AVX2 loads 24/7 on an AIOO, then 1.2 would be as far as I would go. If you are going to LN2, then 1.8 might suit you. I run ~1.35 under load, and have found the voltage scaling to be atrocious after that point, so its not as much a matter of could I, but should I.

Edit: If you want to find the default VCore for your CPU, just reset to default in bios, boot up and put it under a full load. Your VCore will be displayed by any number of programs available. Aida64 and HWinfo are my favorite for knowing exact VCore.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's one way to fry his brain instead of his CPU


----------



## Desolutional

Really wouldn't bother pushing above 1.3V if you're just looking for a nice boost in processing power. If you want the absolute maximum potential your rig can get, then may be worth considering that jump in voltage. I have a weak binned chip which is running 4.5GHz with 1.28V of Vcore, however this is not AVX 2.0 Prime95 stable (not that I care). Everything else, 8 hrs AiDA64 and 8 hrs h.265 stable, gaming stable, idle stable, etc. If you have a newer chip it is probably a little better than mine (no promises though). Anything that requires a substantial jump per bin isn't worth it for long running temps and cooling. I'm a little conservative when OCing CPUs, but temps permitting (under 75C), push that chip as far as you deem safe.


----------



## cookiesowns

Encoding video? 1.35V? Blasphemy.

Encoding video loads are nearly just as bad as realistic AVX2.0 loads. Prime95 AVX2 is not realistic.


----------



## Alpina 7

Ok so I went to adjust my Vcore and input voltage ... Can't find the Vcore... And my input voltage is already at 1.920 (auto) wierd...

So what now



Is it just me or does "auto" set things kind of on the high end


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok so I went to adjust my Vcore and input voltage ... Can't find the Vcore... And my input voltage is already at 1.920 (auto) wierd...
> 
> So what now
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does "auto" set things kind of on the high end


auto is a little like driving a finish nail with a sledge hammer. It gets the job done, and ASUS has a better auto than I have had experience with other boards in the past...

Auto is fine for some things, but VCCIN and VCore you want to set manually.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> auto is a little like driving a finish nail with a sledge hammer. It gets the job done, and ASUS has a better auto than I have had experience with other boards in the past...
> 
> Auto is fine for some things, but VCCIN and VCore you want to set manually.


I don't see vccin or Vcore...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> auto is a little like driving a finish nail with a sledge hammer. It gets the job done, and ASUS has a better auto than I have had experience with other boards in the past...
> 
> Auto is fine for some things, but VCCIN and VCore you want to set manually.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see vccin or Vcore...
Click to expand...

Sorry, VCore is listed as "CPU Core Voltage" and VCCIN is listed as "CPU Input Voltage" the monikers are just easier to type.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Sorry, VCore is listed as "CPU Core Voltage" and VCCIN is listed as "CPU Input Voltage" the monikers are just easier to type.


Exactly what I needed to know!!! Thank you. I'll report back... How does my system agent voltage look? Should I adjust it ? Or put it back to auto

Also Should I leave my ram at auto. Or set it to 1.4v I saw a vid that recommended that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Exactly what I needed to know!!! Thank you. I'll report back... How does my system agent voltage look? Should I adjust it ? Or put it back to auto
> 
> Also Should I leave my ram at auto. Or set it to 1.4v I saw a vid that recommended that.


Use the XMP profile that comes with the memory from the tuner drop down menu at the top of the AI tuner page. I would honestly suggest you read the guide as most of this is covered in the easy 4.2 document available in the OP.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Use the XMP profile that comes with the memory from the tuner drop down menu at the top of the AI tuner page. I would honestly suggest you read the guide as most of this is covered in the easy 4.2 document available in the OP.


Thats what im using. ive got XMP on and its running my ram at 3000 C15 currently.

Messed with my clock's last night for a while. was able to get 4.5 @ 1.35v Vcore and 1.95v Vccin

Tried playing with the cache but would crash if i adjusted it even a little. like from 24 - 26 would crash. i guess thats whats next. i need to figure out how to up my cache and ram speed. im supposed to get 3200 from my corsair ddr4 pretty easy. and my cache is at 3000.... im reading people getting theirs up past 4000....

no point having a $3000 computer if im not gonna get every ounce of performance i can from it. esp since im on water. and about to add another EK 360. I NEED MORE POWAAAA:thumb:


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Use the XMP profile that comes with the memory from the tuner drop down menu at the top of the AI tuner page. I would honestly suggest you read the guide as most of this is covered in the easy 4.2 document available in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what im using. ive got XMP on and its running my ram at 3000 C15 currently.
> 
> Messed with my clock's last night for a while. was able to get 4.5 @ 1.35v Vcore and 1.95v Vccin
> 
> Tried playing with the cache but would crash if i adjusted it even a little. like from 24 - 26 would crash. i guess thats whats next. i need to figure out how to up my cache and ram speed. im supposed to get 3200 from my corsair ddr4 pretty easy. and my cache is at 3000.... im reading people getting theirs up past 4000....
> 
> no point having a $3000 computer if im not gonna get every ounce of performance i can from it. esp since im on water. and about to add another EK 360. I NEED MORE POWAAAA:thumb:
Click to expand...

Cache can be finicky, and just to warn you, adaptive cache flat out does not work, it will crash relentlessly. Use offset or manual. It takes 1.34 under load for 4.5 core for me, so we have similar chips...not the best overclockers







for cache I managed 4.2 @ 1.35, but many will tell you that is an unsafe number, and several have reported destroying their chips with that voltage. It would seem that cache overclocking is less resilient to voltage...remember too, you are starting from a speed of 3000, so if you hit 4000, its a healthy 33% overclock...don't shoot for the moon right now.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Cache can be finicky, and just to warn you, adaptive cache flat out does not work, it will crash relentlessly. Use offset or manual. It takes 1.34 under load for 4.5 core for me, so we have similar chips...not the best overclockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for cache I managed 4.2 @ 1.35, but many will tell you that is an unsafe number, and several have reported destroying their chips with that voltage. It would seem that cache overclocking is less resilient to voltage...remember too, you are starting from a speed of 3000, so if you hit 4000, its a healthy 33% overclock...don't shoot for the moon right now.


ok thats kind of puts things into perspective for me... what do you think a good "safe" cache voltage to try? am i going to see any difference in messing with my cache?

thanks. repped.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ok thats kind of puts things into perspective for me... what do you think a good "safe" cache voltage to try? am i going to see any difference in messing with my cache?
> 
> thanks. repped.


Up to 1.4v cache is fine, will see a difference in benchmarks, games not so much


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Cache can be finicky, and just to warn you, adaptive cache flat out does not work, it will crash relentlessly. Use offset or manual. It takes 1.34 under load for 4.5 core for me, so we have similar chips...not the best overclockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for cache I managed 4.2 @ 1.35, but many will tell you that is an unsafe number, and several have reported destroying their chips with that voltage. It would seem that cache overclocking is less resilient to voltage...remember too, you are starting from a speed of 3000, so if you hit 4000, its a healthy 33% overclock...don't shoot for the moon right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ok thats kind of puts things into perspective for me... what do you think a good "safe" cache voltage to try? am i going to see any difference in messing with my cache?
> 
> thanks. repped.
Click to expand...

I would shoot for 1.2-1.25 for a comfortable overclock, after you have been at it a while, you can decide for yourself what is "safe". The common thought was that mostly cache overclocking looked good in benches and a few specific tasks that not a whole lot of people were doing, but not much was to be gained from either cache or memory overclocking. That has changed some, and now GPUs tech seems to be able to throw the CPU under the buss in many games, and squeezing every ounce out cache/memory has become more important for the mostly gamer (like myself). Fallout 4 is a great example of this, where I saw a bump from 45FPS to over 60FPS just from cache and memory overclock.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Up to 1.4v cache is fine, will see a difference in benchmarks, games not so much


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I would shoot for 1.2-1.25 for a comfortable overclock, after you have been at it a while, you can decide for yourself what is "safe". The common thought was that mostly cache overclocking looked good in benches and a few specific tasks that not a whole lot of people were doing, but not much was to be gained from either cache or memory overclocking. That has changed some, and now GPUs tech seems to be able to throw the CPU under the buss in many games, and squeezing every ounce out cache/memory has become more important for the mostly gamer (like myself). Fallout 4 is a great example of this, where I saw a bump from 45FPS to over 60FPS just from cache and memory overclock.


Ok cool good to know because im going to but fall out 4 at the end of the month =)

i tried 1.25v with a multiplier of 28 and it crashed so i think i need to up that some more... ill set it to 1.35v and see how high i can go then go from there. thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok cool good to know because im going to but fall out 4 at the end of the month =)
> 
> i tried 1.25v with a multiplier of 28 and it crashed so i think i need to up that some more... ill set it to 1.35v and see how high i can go then go from there. thanks


May want to test memory stability with HCI Memtest before continuing to overclock cache if you have not done so already. Moving onto cache now could create confusion as to causes of instability later on if the memory is unstable.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> May want to test memory stability with HCI Memtest before continuing to overclock cache if you have not done so already. Moving onto cache now could create confusion as to causes of instability later on if the memory is unstable.


ok ill do that before i start messing with anything else. will Aida 64's Mem and cache test do the job fine ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ok ill do that before i start messing with anything else. will Aida 64's Mem and cache test do the job fine ?


I'm fairly confident that AIDA is not a robust test for system memory, it's cache routines are however quite effective when the test is isolated. If memory stability is reletively unknown, running both cache and system memory tests in AIDA simultaneously will create the confusion I was speaking about - as cache even when not overclocked may need a small bump when running other sub systems overclocked.

HCI memtest pro with memory divided per CPU thread is stringent enough for most users as a memory stability test. Leave cache at default whilst you do this.

Better still, install Linux Mint as is described in the documentation in the OP and run Google Stress App for 1 hour, 2 if you have the time. This test is far better at isolating memory if you wanted piece of mind when moving on to cache. I have ran GSAT successfully for one hour where cache stability has been abhorrently unstable.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm fairly confident that AIDA is not a robust test for system memory, it's cache routines are however quite effective when the test is isolated. If memory stability is reletively unknown, running both cache and system memory tests in AIDA simultaneously will create the confusion I was speaking about - as cache even when not overclocked may need a small bump when running other sub systems overclocked.
> 
> HCI memtest pro with memory divided per CPU thread is stringent enough for most users as a memory stability test. Leave cache at default whilst you do this.
> 
> Better still, install Linux Mint as is described in the documentation in the OP and run Google Stress App for 1 hour, 2 if you have the time. This test is far better at isolating memory if you wanted piece of mind when moving on to cache. I have ran GSAT successfully for one hour where cache stability has been abhorrently unstable.


Thanks alot man for helping me these past few days. cant wait to play with it this weekend. ill let you know how it goes. Repped


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Thanks alot man for helping me these past few days. cant wait to play with it this weekend. ill let you know how it goes. Repped


You're welcome. I've been working on the assumption you're a Villa fan though so I hope I'm not wrong about that


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're welcome. I've been working on the assumption you're a Villa fan though so I hope I'm not wrong about that


Haha... actually im nowhere near the Uk bro. im in Birmingham.....But the one in Alabama, USA


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Haha... actually im nowhere near the Uk bro. im in Birmingham.....But the one in Alabama, USA


lol, I was pretty sure that was the case honestly but you didn't state before. Just as well you're in the right place then







. Just for the record there's only one real Birmingham.







(Just kidding)


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol, I was pretty sure that was the case honestly but you didn't state before. Just as well you're in the right place then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just for the record there's only one real Birmingham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just kidding)


Now thats something i Def agree with you on lol. This place sucks no doubt.

OK so i did some more tweaking on my 5820K last night. was able to push it a little more....Took me a while to get to these numbers. i was only able to test it for 15 minutes on Aida,it was running great, highest temp i saw was 79C on the hottest core. But after 15- 20 minutes it crashed on me....Here's what i got. tell me what you think...

4625Mhz @ 1.385v (125x37)
Cache 4250Mhz @ 1.351v (125 x 34)

So i guess my question is what do i do now? i was running stable with stock cache and 4.5Mhz @ 1.35v cpu.....

So should i stick with that lower speed // voltage and mess with my Cache OR should i up my cache voltage more and try and get it stable at these higher speeds?

Decisions Decisions


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Now thats something i Def agree with you on lol. This place sucks no doubt.
> 
> OK so i did some more tweaking on my 5820K last night. was able to push it a little more....Took me a while to get to these numbers. i was only able to test it for 15 minutes on Aida,it was running great, highest temp i saw was 79C on the hottest core. But after 15- 20 minutes it crashed on me....Here's what i got. tell me what you think...
> 
> 4625Mhz @ 1.385v (125x37)
> Cache 4250Mhz @ 1.351v (125 x 34)
> 
> So i guess my question is what do i do now? i was running stable with stock cache and 4.5Mhz @ 1.35v cpu.....
> 
> So should i stick with that lower speed // voltage and mess with my Cache OR should i up my cache voltage more and try and get it stable at these higher speeds?
> 
> Decisions Decisions


I think maybe you are pushing too hard. From the advice that's been given to you already in the HWE Owners thread you should have already taken that under advisement though.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> 4625Mhz @ 1.385v (125x37)
> Cache 4250Mhz @ 1.351v (125 x 34)


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Now thats something i Def agree with you on lol. This place sucks no doubt.
> 
> OK so i did some more tweaking on my 5820K last night. was able to push it a little more....Took me a while to get to these numbers. i was only able to test it for 15 minutes on Aida,it was running great, highest temp i saw was 79C on the hottest core. But after 15- 20 minutes it crashed on me....Here's what i got. tell me what you think...
> 
> 4625Mhz @ 1.385v (125x37)
> Cache 4250Mhz @ 1.351v (125 x 34)
> 
> So i guess my question is what do i do now? i was running stable with stock cache and 4.5Mhz @ 1.35v cpu.....
> 
> So should i stick with that lower speed // voltage and mess with my Cache OR should i up my cache voltage more and try and get it stable at these higher speeds?
> 
> Decisions Decisions


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think maybe you are pushing too hard. From the advice that's been given to you already in the HWE Owners thread you should have already taken that under advisement though.


I'm running a similar system - check my specs in the sig. No problems with those settings 24x7. But as always, every MB, DIMM & CPU will vary.


----------



## DS4130




----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*


Marv Marv what happen ?


----------



## TUFinside

Sorry to diverge from the thread but I have a simple question @ASUS. I have a brand new X99 WS/IPMI MoBo and I'd like to stick the upcoming Broadwell-EP (Xeon E5-v4) to it. Will there be a BIOS update ready at the time of release ? Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm running a similar system - check my specs in the sig. No problems with those settings 24x7. But as always, every MB, DIMM & CPU will vary.


I'm sure a lot of people are, but what varies more is how stability is being tested. You can reply to him next









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Sorry to diverge from the thread but I have a simple question @ASUS. I have a brand new X99 WS/IPMI MoBo and I'd like to stick the upcoming Broadwell-EP (Xeon E5-v4) to it. Will there be a BIOS update ready at the time of release ? Thanks


Anything regarding BWE will be under non disclosure agreement, that means you won't get an answer


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Now thats something i Def agree with you on lol. This place sucks no doubt.
> 
> OK so i did some more tweaking on my 5820K last night. was able to push it a little more....Took me a while to get to these numbers. i was only able to test it for 15 minutes on Aida,it was running great, highest temp i saw was 79C on the hottest core. But after 15- 20 minutes it crashed on me....Here's what i got. tell me what you think...
> 
> 4625Mhz @ 1.385v (125x37)
> Cache 4250Mhz @ 1.351v (125 x 34)
> 
> So i guess my question is what do i do now? i was running stable with stock cache and 4.5Mhz @ 1.35v cpu.....
> 
> So should i stick with that lower speed // voltage and mess with my Cache OR should i up my cache voltage more and try and get it stable at these higher speeds?
> 
> Decisions Decisions


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*


Naaaahhh!

Yoda, the Force must you use! Safe will you be!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm sure a lot of people are, but what varies more is how stability is being tested. You can reply to him next


Here's my RealBench stint for 4.620GHz - I downsized to 4.612GHz for my 24/7 norm ...



Edit: Speaking of Broadwell-E, I just caught this ...

Broadwell-E @ Computex - June 2016


----------



## Desolutional

Summer 2016, such a long way away. I'm happy this chip is living a longer life versus the bake 'em each year chips. 8 core may be a mainstream option now, versus the pricier hexcore.


----------



## XTAC

While we are still talking about cache overclocking... I have been running my X99-PRO, [email protected], 1.25Vcore adaptive, and cache @4.0Ghz 1.20v (+.0.23 offset) for the last six months. It has been extremely stable. Last month I upgraded to Windows 10 from 7. Instantly, I started having hard shutdowns at idle desktop or relatively low loads. I dropped down one tick to the current 4.3 and everything was stable for the next month. When I installed the "Fall update" the problems began again, only worse. The initial update was a complete non-bootable failure and I had to do a fresh install on the 950 Pro M.2. Any cache overclock, no matter how small, results in hard shutdowns, not BSODs. Most of the time I can't make it past the Windows loading screen. I have upped VCCIN to as high as 1.95 (from 1.92), upped the cache voltage to 1.25v (offset) and also tried much lower values like 35x100 and 1.15v. If I can make it to the desktop, I am lucky to go 5 minutes before the hard shutdown.

It feels like a safety is being tripped. I have checked all the FIVR settings and disabled those recommended for overclocking. CPU current is at 140%. Memory is set to 2666/15-15-15-35/1.22v and passed Memtest without issue. Setting it to JDEC 2133 didn't help. Other than the M.2 drive, there are no other hardware settings. Power supply is EVGA 1200 P2 and passes stress tests. No other unusual current drops and I can run [email protected], stock cache, all day and night. Any one have some suggestions?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Summer 2016, such a long way away. I'm happy this chip is living a longer life versus the bake 'em each year chips. 8 core may be a mainstream option now, versus the pricier hexcore.


What? No 10-core for you??!


----------



## davidm71

You know same thing happened to me after a windows update. I was only overclocked to 3.8 ghz on my 5820K. Not an extreme overclock my any means. The system started taking longer to start up the desktop into windows after entering my password and shutting down took for ever. Eventually the usb ports went crazy and windows explorer started to crash often. Finally had to reinstall Windows. This time on a new Samsung 950. Not overclocked any more and every thing is stable. I bet it was the memory frequency at blame.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> While we are still talking about cache overclocking... I have been running my X99-PRO, [email protected], 1.25Vcore adaptive, and cache @4.0Ghz 1.20v (+.0.23 offset) for the last six months. It has been extremely stable. Last month I upgraded to Windows 10 from 7. Instantly, I started having hard shutdowns at idle desktop or relatively low loads. I dropped down one tick to the current 4.3 and everything was stable for the next month. When I installed the "Fall update" the problems began again, only worse. The initial update was a complete non-bootable failure and I had to do a fresh install on the 950 Pro M.2. Any cache overclock, no matter how small, results in hard shutdowns, not BSODs. Most of the time I can't make it past the Windows loading screen. I have upped VCCIN to as high as 1.95 (from 1.92), upped the cache voltage to 1.25v (offset) and also tried much lower values like 35x100 and 1.15v. If I can make it to the desktop, I am lucky to go 5 minutes before the hard shutdown.
> 
> It feels like a safety is being tripped. I have checked all the FIVR settings and disabled those recommended for overclocking. CPU current is at 140%. Memory is set to 2666/15-15-15-35/1.22v and passed Memtest without issue. Setting it to JDEC 2133 didn't help. Other than the M.2 drive, there are no other hardware settings. Power supply is EVGA 1200 P2 and passes stress tests. No other unusual current drops and I can run [email protected], stock cache, all day and night. Any one have some suggestions?


You'll probably find that stability was already marginal to begin with, or UEFI settings differed. Disable C states beyond C3, if you are pushing things fairly hard the FIVR has difficulty switching states from idle which can result in the system shutting off.

Also PSU compliance with these low power states is also a factor


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What? No 10-core for you??!


If I wanted 10 cores I'd go with a Xeon.









Even 8 cores I'm sceptical about seeing as DX 12 scales up to 6 cores then efficiency supposedly drops off massively. The main thing I'm interested in is the die shrink, but if BW-E isn't soldered then it is a no buy for me, no matter how cheap it is. Still concerned why the 8C BW-E is only a little more expensive than the high performance 6C BW-E.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You'll probably find that stability was already marginal to begin with, or UEFI settings differed. Disable C states beyond C3, if you are pushing things fairly hard the FIVR has difficulty switching states from idle which can result in the system shutting off.
> 
> Also PSU compliance with these low power states is also a factor


Well, I would consider 6 months of heavy daily use adequate time to flush out any abnormalities with those specific settings. I had never had a hard, unexpected power off before installing Win 10. I took the clock down to 4.3 and lowered Vcore to match. For the last month I have been running extensive benchmarks and testing various aspects with the new OS and new drive. Zero shutdowns. The current problems started the exact moment I installed the "Fall Update". Literally on first boot and every since. Since that was a fresh install of the OS, I keep thinking I must have missed some setting that is leading to this condition, but I can't figure it out. I flashed the BIOS from 1901 to 2001 in mid-November. I was stable across both versions until the system update last week.

SID support is disabled. CPU Integrated VR Fault management is disabled. CPU current at 140%, DRAM at 120%. LLC8. C-state limit C0/C1. Am I missing something? I still can't shake the feeling I am tripping some sort of current protection, but I can't understand why the sudden change coinciding with the system update.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> Well, I would consider 6 months of heavy daily use adequate time to flush out any abnormalities with those specific settings. I had never had a hard, unexpected power off before installing Win 10. I took the clock down to 4.3 and lowered Vcore to match. For the last month I have been running extensive benchmarks and testing various aspects with the new OS and new drive. Zero shutdowns. The current problems started to exact moment I installed the "Fall Update". Literally on first boot and every since. Since that was a fresh install of the OS, I keep thinking I must have missed some setting that is leading to this condition, but I can't figure it out. I flashed the BIOS from 1901 to 2001 in mid-November. I was stable across both versions until the system update last week.
> 
> SID support is disabled. CPU Integrated VR Fault management is disabled. CPU current at 140%, DRAM at 120%. LLC8. C-state limit C0/C1. Am I missing something? I still can't shake the feeling I am tripping some sort of current protection, but I can't understand why the sudden change coinciding with the system update.


Who knows. The power management settings may have reset within the OS, or polling related. Typically hard shut downs are not software related, are they.


----------



## XTAC

No, I wouldn't think so, but unfortunately I don't know much about software and even less about Windows 10 and its intricacies. I've been through the Power management settings and I don't see anything off. I typically run a standard Balanced profile anyway. I booted up from another SSD which had the original Win 7 to Win 10 update - effective date November 4th. It passed an hour of AIDA64 cache test and since last night I have been gaming and testing at the original 4.3GHz/1.25v and 4.0/1.20v cache. Same BIOS settings, zero crashes. Considering I am lucky to get a browser open from the other installation, it seems the next logical step is to do another fresh install on the M.2 and if that fails clone the 11/4 installation.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> While we are still talking about cache overclocking... I have been running my X99-PRO, [email protected], 1.25Vcore adaptive, and cache @4.0Ghz 1.20v (+.0.23 offset) for the last six months. It has been extremely stable. Last month I upgraded to Windows 10 from 7. Instantly, I started having hard shutdowns at idle desktop or relatively low loads. I dropped down one tick to the current 4.3 and everything was stable for the next month. When I installed the "Fall update" the problems began again, only worse. The initial update was a complete non-bootable failure and I had to do a fresh install on the 950 Pro M.2. Any cache overclock, no matter how small, results in hard shutdowns, not BSODs. Most of the time I can't make it past the Windows loading screen. I have upped VCCIN to as high as 1.95 (from 1.92), upped the cache voltage to 1.25v (offset) and also tried much lower values like 35x100 and 1.15v. If I can make it to the desktop, I am lucky to go 5 minutes before the hard shutdown.
> 
> It feels like a safety is being tripped. I have checked all the FIVR settings and disabled those recommended for overclocking. CPU current is at 140%. Memory is set to 2666/15-15-15-35/1.22v and passed Memtest without issue. Setting it to JDEC 2133 didn't help. Other than the M.2 drive, there are no other hardware settings. Power supply is EVGA 1200 P2 and passes stress tests. No other unusual current drops and I can run [email protected], stock cache, all day and night. Any one have some suggestions?


I experienced the same thing after an in-place upgrade to w10 on my x79 rig. Switching from adaptive to manual vcore solved patched the problem. Adaptive above 4.5 on my x79 is just broken since I did the upgrade. I'm now running 4.7 , or 4.625 manual vcore.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I did upgrade my ram kit - Corsair Dominator 32 GB 2666Mhz - C15

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-32gb-4-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-2666mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd32gx4m4a2666c15

Enabled Profile 2 - which is 2800Mhz - looks no problem

CPU FSB 127.3 - 4450 Mhz - 1.3V





http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6787863



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10651937


----------



## TK421

Heh guys, I recently got a code 96 pci bus assign resource error and a red led light is shining on pci slot 1. Tried to post multiple times and no joy.

Anyone know why this error prevents me from booting to windows? How can I fix it?


----------



## TK421

Bump?


----------



## TK421

I reset cmos, now stuck at b2...


----------



## Silent Scone

Remove all USB devices and attempt again. Failing this, remove both the memory and CPU, check for any bent pins within the CPU socket - when remounting the cooler, check for even mounting pressure. Attempt again once both memory and CPU are reseated.


----------



## TK421

Usb trick not work

I check socket, everything seems to be in order?

No dust.

http://abload.de/img/imageyrqsm.jpg


----------



## Silent Scone

Reseat the GPU also and any other PCIE devices.


----------



## TK421

Have reseat gpu, Vga_led not light up

Also have tried Asus usb bios flashback to newest version on website

After cpu reinstall, usb bios flashback, unplug/replug gpu, no methods work. Still b2 error.

Have checked all power connection to be fully seated. Memory reseated with click sound, gpu pci slot have also "click" when gpu is pressed inwards.


----------



## Silent Scone

Do you have any other GPU you can try? Try moving the GPU to a different PCIE slot.


----------



## TK421

Titan x on pci slot 2 will try


----------



## TK421

Pci slot 2 no joy

Still b2


----------



## TK421

Forgot to mention when B2, DP video output blank


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Forgot to mention when B2, DP video output blank


Have you tried a different output? HDMI for example. Make sure to remove the DP cable completely when trying this.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you tried a different output? HDMI for example. Make sure to remove the DP cable completely when trying this.


Does different output matter?

I have a dvi cable but need time to find it.

Have a spare 970 with DP output available


----------



## TK421

Have tried again with no hdd plugged except dell bd reader, no joy. Still B2.


----------



## TK421

After power up system for awhile (b2-> blank screen -> self shutdown). (Keyboard is not powered yet)

Just now I can get video signal of bios splashscreen. Mouse/kb powered up. Cannot actually get into bios, when press enter the screen just freeze black with q-code "A2"

This only happened once so far


----------



## Silent Scone

With the 970?

I'm about to go offline. If you still don't have any luck contact ASUS support for your region


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> With the 970?


Still with titan x

Shall I give the 970 a try?

I'm in the US btw, what are my options?


----------



## TK421

Hdmi cable still b2 and blank monitor output.


----------



## Desolutional

Have you tried removing everything from the mobo, except one stick of RAM, in A1, the CPU, the chassis button cables (the little tiny ones going into a wide socket thing) and a VGA card, then booted? That includes removing any internal USB header cables, HDDs, SSDs, etc.

Might also be a PSU issue, as unlikely as it may seem. So basically, leave one stick of RAM in A1, leave CPU and CPU cooler on, leave GPU in the first PCIe slot after blowing any dust away from the PCIe slot, plug the PSU stuff into the mobo, and boot without any storage devices connected. Might not be the GPU as you've already tested multiple GPUs, so may be the HDD/SSD, RAM or PSU now.


----------



## TK421

All hdd disconnect except ssd b2

Ssd disconnect b2

Front panel disconnect with no hdd b2

Have recheck all power / psu cable


----------



## TK421

Tried gtx 970 still b2 (hdmi/dp)


----------



## TK421

Single stick on A1 slot still results in qcode "b2"


----------



## TK421

Tried another usb flashback, no joy

Either stuck 79 or b2 (hold power button to shutdown), dp output blank

Stays on for awhile then shuts down by itself


----------



## TK421

This screen happened, freeze at "b4" qcode this time

Mouse/kb power up, but not responding to anything

http://abload.de/img/imageczkq3.jpg

I reset cmos/try memok! Boot, still stuck at b2 again with blank dp output


----------



## Alpina 7

Finally . After 2 days of tinkering with my settings. I've got her stable for 9 hours on aida... And 2 on Realbench... Here's the numbers




















Ok. So here is where I'm at now... Went to go do some benchmarking to mess with my GPU overclock after I got done with my cpu... And what was at once very stable... Is now crashing.. Artifacts and giving me worse scores... Also it's doing this wierd thing where my speed and voltage drops and stays.. From 1511mhz to 1498.... And from 1.276V to 1.212v.... Any ideas? Does this have anything to do with my cache or coy voltage?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally . After 2 days of tinkering with my settings. I've got her stable for 9 hours on aida... And 2 on Realbench... Here's the numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. So here is where I'm at now... Went to go do some benchmarking to mess with my GPU overclock after I got done with my cpu... And what was at once very stable... Is now crashing.. Artifacts and giving me worse scores... Also it's doing this wierd thing where my speed and voltage drops and stays.. From 1511mhz to 1498.... And from 1.276V to 1.212v.... Any ideas? Does this have anything to do with my cache or coy voltage?


Try benching the cards stock. You can pretty much rule out CPU problems that way. It sounds like your card may be TDP throttling


----------



## TK421

Anyone have suggestions on what I can do with b2 error?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone have suggestions on what I can do with b2 error?


If you pull the power connectors from your GPU and boot do you get the same bd code?

edit: with two beeps? (if you have a speaker plugged )


----------



## TK421

I don't have speaker to test for 2 beeps

Boot without gpu power connector results in no monitor signal with qcode "Ad" (capital A/lowercase d)
Edit:mouse/kb powered

When replug power connector back in, result still same (blank dp ouput/b2 qcode)

2nd time boot without gpu power cable get
"PLEASE POWER DOWN AND CONNECT THE PCIe POWER CABLE(S) FOR THIS GRAPHICS CARD"

Connect power cable bootup after that screen still results in b2/blank dp

3rd time without gpu power cable result in attempt #1


----------



## Ukaz

Hi ! I have a problem with the X99 PRO and 5930k (bios 2001 and 1901). I can't overclock at strap 100. The bios doesn't register the multiplier. I can go below 35 multi but i can't go above 35 (like 44 for example). Aida report that the cpu is still at 3500 Mhz (35x100) whatever multi i put in bios. It's the same with realtemp or cpu-z. I cleared the cmos (multiple times) , leave everything on auto except cpu multi and cpu core voltage.I don' t know what to do ! Please, enlighten me !


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Hi ! I have a problem with the X99 PRO and 5930k (bios 2001 and 1901). I can't overclock at strap 100. The bios doesn't register the multiplier. I can go below 35 multi but i can't go above 35 (like 44 for example). Aida report that the cpu is still at 3500 Mhz (35x100) whatever multi i put in bios. It's the same with realtemp or cpu-z. I cleared the cmos (multiple times) , leave everything on auto except cpu multi and cpu core voltage.I don' t know what to do ! Please, enlighten me !


Mine does register 4.5 in cpu-z but not in bios (45x100)

Now stuck at "power down and connect the..." But with a b2


----------



## Desolutional

Have you tested the GPU in another rig? If the GPU works fine in an alternative rig, it seems as if the PCIe slot or PCIe bus is borked and the mobo may need an RMA. Pretty much exhausted all our options at this point methinks.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Have you tested the GPU in another rig? If the GPU works fine in an alternative rig, it seems as if the PCIe slot or PCIe bus is borked and the mobo may need an RMA. Pretty much exhausted all our options at this point methinks.


Don't have another rig

Just now it's at "CE" (bios, passed post) but no monitor output

Power cycling leads me back to b2

I should also mention that there's no leds that indicates problem with components, motherboard thinks everything is alright


----------



## Ukaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Hi ! I have a problem with the X99 PRO and 5930k (bios 2001 and 1901). I can't overclock at strap 100. The bios doesn't register the multiplier. I can go below 35 multi but i can't go above 35 (like 44 for example). Aida report that the cpu is still at 3500 Mhz (35x100) whatever multi i put in bios. It's the same with realtemp or cpu-z. I cleared the cmos (multiple times) , leave everything on auto except cpu multi and cpu core voltage.I don' t know what to do ! Please, enlighten me !


Even at strap 125 I cannot set the multiplier above 35


----------



## TK421

Can't get to boot beyond 35 or not showing speed beyond 35?

Try usb bios flashback or clear cmos, leave everything at auto, disable asus core enhancement and set 125x35/100x45


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone have suggestions on what I can do with b2 error?


After a clrcmos, can you get back into bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Finally . After 2 days of tinkering with my settings. I've got her stable for 9 hours on aida... And 2 on Realbench... Here's the numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. So here is where I'm at now... Went to go do some benchmarking to mess with my GPU overclock after I got done with my cpu... And what was at once very stable... Is now crashing.. Artifacts and giving me worse scores... Also it's doing this wierd thing where my speed and voltage drops and stays.. From 1511mhz to 1498.... And from 1.276V to 1.212v.... Any ideas? Does this have anything to do with my cache or coy voltage?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I might be able to help if I knew what video card you were working with... PLEASE fill out rigbuilder and add your rig to your signature block!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Hi ! I have a problem with the X99 PRO and 5930k (bios 2001 and 1901). I can't overclock at strap 100. The bios doesn't register the multiplier. I can go below 35 multi but i can't go above 35 (like 44 for example). Aida report that the cpu is still at 3500 Mhz (35x100) whatever multi i put in bios. It's the same with realtemp or cpu-z. I cleared the cmos (multiple times) , leave everything on auto except cpu multi and cpu core voltage.I don' t know what to do ! Please, enlighten me !


post to bios with a USB key in any port. Hit F12 on the OC settings bios pages. "esc", do not save changes (you didn't make any - right?) boot to windows. open the USB stick select all the screenshots, right-click>send to> compressed zip folder. POst that folder back here so we can see your bios settings.


----------



## TK421

No, clr cmos or bios flashback result in b2


----------



## Ukaz

Here 's the bios screenshots

Biosscreenshots.zip 2526k .zip file


This is what's happening for example If I start Aida at 44*100 : no problems. But when I start for example Realtemp (while Aida stresstest) the multiplier goes back to 35 (3500) Mhz and all the programs report 35*100 or 3500 Mhz I have to reboot if I want the multiplier at 44 again but it doesn't last . If I open two programs the multiplier goes back to stock. IT DOESN4T THROTTLE the temperature are in in the mid 70s(when 44*100) and mid 60s(when 35*100). I did reinstall windows but still the, same problem.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Try benching the cards stock. You can pretty much rule out CPU problems that way. It sounds like your card may be TDP throttling


whats TDP ?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> After a clrcmos, can you get back into bios?
> I might be able to help if I knew what video card you were working with... PLEASE fill out rigbuilder and add your rig to your signature block!
> post to bios with a USB key in any port. Hit F12 on the OC settings bios pages. "esc", do not save changes (you didn't make any - right?) boot to windows. open the USB stick select all the screenshots, right-click>send to> compressed zip folder. POst that folder back here so we can see your bios settings.


OK i will tonight when i get home, im on a Gigabyte G1 980 TI and 5820K


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> No, clr cmos or bios flashback result in b2


okay, can you enter bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Here 's the bios screenshots
> 
> Biosscreenshots.zip 2526k .zip file
> 
> 
> This is what's happening for example If I start Aida at 44*100 : no problems. But when I start for example Realtemp (while Aida stresstest) the multiplier goes back to 35 (3500) Mhz and all the programs report 35*100 or 3500 Mhz I have to reboot if I want the multiplier at 44 again but it doesn't last . If I open two programs the multiplier goes back to stock. IT DOESN4T THROTTLE the temperature are in in the mid 70s(when 44*100) and mid 60s(when 35*100). I did reinstall windows but still the, same problem.


The problem sounds more like a clash of polling on the sensors. you are running aid64 and then starting real temp. (why? AID64 has temp sensors and the best display). Avoid running OS tools at the same time that poll the same sensors. One way to see if the issue is a sensor glitch is to see if something simple like Supedr Pi 1M drastically changes before and after starting real temp in that scenario. But basically sensor polling clash is a common problem.

Also, in your bios set:

VR fault to Disabled
Strap 100
dram freq to 3200 (you have this on auto?)
Adaptive:
offset = 0.005V
Turbo = required vcore for 44 minus 0.005V (so if 4.4 is good at 1.25V, turbo should be 1.245V)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> whats TDP ?


the thermal power limit. Thermal Design Power
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> OK i will tonight when i get home, im on a Gigabyte G1 980 TI and 5820K


If the card is exceeding 60C when this occurs it is a thermal safety feature of the GPU. Can't be avoided without a modified bios.. AND SHOULD not be disabled on an air cooled card.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the thermal power limit. Thermal Design Power
> If the card is exceeding 60C when this occurs it is a thermal safety feature of the GPU. Can't be avoided without a modified bios.. AND SHOULD not be disabled on an air cooled card.


HMM.. ok thanks for the anwer... but that doesnt explain why before i overclocked my cpu and cache it ran perfect with great benchmark scores....but after with the same settings its doing this plus the artifacts and even crashed a few times. highest temp on the GPU was 70c BTW... but thats with fans set on auto


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> HMM.. ok thanks for the anwer... but that doesnt explain why before i overclocked my cpu and cache it ran perfect with great benchmark scores....but after with the same settings its doing this plus the artifacts and even crashed a few times. highest temp on the GPU was 70c BTW... but thats with fans set on auto


what you describe unfortunately sounds like an unstable cpu/cache or ram overclock.


----------



## Ukaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay, can you enter bios?
> The problem sounds more like a clash of polling on the sensors. you are running aid64 and then starting real temp. (why? AID64 has temp sensors and the best display). Avoid running OS tools at the same time that poll the same sensors. One way to see if the issue is a sensor glitch is to see if something simple like Supedr Pi 1M drastically changes before and after starting real temp in that scenario. But basically sensor polling clash is a common problem.
> 
> Also, in your bios set:
> 
> VR fault to Disabled
> Strap 100
> dram freq to 3200 (you have this on auto?)
> Adaptive:
> offset = 0.005V
> Turbo = required vcore for 44 minus 0.005V (so if 4.4 is good at 1.25V, turbo should be 1.245V)


Thanks for the input. I guess you're right I used others programs and this is not happening ! Strange because before I didn't have this kind of problem.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I guess you're right I used others programs and this is not happening ! Strange because before I didn't have this kind of problem.


That's the problem. sometimes the polling clash is not "overt" and other times it is very obvious as you have noticed.


----------



## TK421

No, all attempt to troubleshoot result in blank screen with code b2


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what you describe unfortunately sounds like an unstable cpu/cache or ram overclock.


ok thanks for that.... SO i basically need to up my voltage till it gets stable huhh? which one should i lean towards more? CPU or cache ? i took me 2 days to get it were i did unfortunately


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> No, all attempt to troubleshoot result in blank screen with code b2


unless you have any other GPU to plug in, without being able to enter bios, after a clrcmos, we're kinda handcuffed. Any GPU? Heck, I have a 550Ti, an R5 230 (NIB) and a few others laying around...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ok thanks for that.... *SO i basically need to up my voltage* till it gets stable huhh? which one should i lean towards more? CPU or cache ? i took me 2 days to get it were i did unfortunately


not necessarily. reply back with a bios screen shot pack (as a zip file please







) and we can take a look at your settings that are preoducing the problem. just for my clarity, with your 980Ti at stock clocks, this still occurs?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> No, all attempt to troubleshoot result in blank screen with code b2


Hello

Either take the system to a proper computer shop for testing or RMA the board. This type of troubleshooting when ill-prepared for the task is not going to get one anywhere.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not necessarily. reply back with a bios screen shot pack (as a zip file please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and we can take a look at your settings that are preoducing the problem. just for my clarity, with your 980Ti at stock clocks, this still occurs?


AHHH your killing me lol.. look at my pics. i swear everything is there as far as my BIOS settings go.... i ran it with stock settings and weird enough it ran fine. no issues and gave me a benchmark score the same as when i HAD overclocked it.... makes no sense... i got a 1504 score in heaven with the stock settings.... when i overclocked to 1511mhz and 8000mem i got the same score .... zero sense is made

what the heck


----------



## inedenimadam

So you ran the card at stock, with the cpu overclocked and it did not crash?
But you overclocked the card and the cpu and you got the exact same score?

If so then it really really sounds like TDP throttle, or the memory overclock is too high and is error correcting. I don't know what software you are using, but this is the slider you might try to push to alleviate.

If this is the case, and you are confident in your CPU overclock, you might try taking your questions to the GPU owners club and try to get some help for your specific card from other people with it.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So you ran the card at stock, with the cpu overclocked and it did not crash?
> But you overclocked the card and the cpu and you got the exact same score?
> 
> If so then it really really sounds like TDP throttle, or the memory overclock is too high and is error correcting. I don't know what software you are using, but this is the slider you might try to push to alleviate.
> 
> If this is the case, and you are confident in your CPU overclock, you might try taking your questions to the GPU owners club and try to get some help for your specific card from other people with it.


yes exactly. im on overclock GURU II .... had the power up to 139 %... here are my settings

Here is my OC settings and score...





Here is my score with stock settings.... Yes serious.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unless you have any other GPU to plug in, without being able to enter bios, after a clrcmos, we're kinda handcuffed. Any GPU? Heck, I have a 550Ti, an R5 230 (NIB) and a few others laying around...


Tried a working 970G1, still b2 on hdmi/dp (previous pages have history of what I tried to do)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Either take the system to a proper computer shop for testing or RMA the board. This type of troubleshooting when ill-prepared for the task is not going to get one anywhere.


RMA is suggested by asus call center, but I can't do it till next year because of family plans.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> RMA is suggested by asus call center, but I can't do it till next year because of family plans.


Who did you buy the board from? I know in the UK we have to return to seller for any faulty products within 2 years, not sure how it works elsewhere. That's why I love Amazon RMA, takes out the middleman.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Who did you buy the board from? I know in the UK we have to return to seller for any faulty products within 2 years, not sure how it works elsewhere. That's why I love Amazon RMA, takes out the middleman.


Microcenter

Have replacement plan for 2yr


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Who did you buy the board from? I know in the UK we have to return to seller for any faulty products within 2 years, not sure how it works elsewhere. That's why I love Amazon RMA, takes out the middleman.


That's easy to say when you're not an Amazon seller


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Here 's the bios screenshots
> 
> Biosscreenshots.zip 2526k .zip file
> 
> 
> This is what's happening for example If I start Aida at 44*100 : no problems. But when I start for example Realtemp (while Aida stresstest) the multiplier goes back to 35 (3500) Mhz and all the programs report 35*100 or 3500 Mhz I have to reboot if I want the multiplier at 44 again but it doesn't last . If I open two programs the multiplier goes back to stock. IT DOESN4T THROTTLE the temperature are in in the mid 70s(when 44*100) and mid 60s(when 35*100). I did reinstall windows but still the, same problem.


The Real Temp multiplier issue has been around for a while. On more recent chips it can reset the Turbo function when you launch the program. Can't tell you why, but you are better off using something else. Multiple monitoring programs lead to other problems anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> AHHH your killing me lol.. look at my pics. i swear everything is there as far as my BIOS settings go.... i ran it with stock settings and weird enough it ran fine. no issues and gave me a benchmark score the same as when i HAD overclocked it.... makes no sense... i got a 1504 score in heaven with the stock settings.... when i overclocked to 1511mhz and 8000mem i got the same score .... zero sense is made
> what the heck


eh - if you want to trouble shoot your heaven score, post it as an Entry *HERE* (read the Entry requirements) and you'll get help on that (this is an ASUS x99 MB thread). As for the 980Ti thermal throttling, open GPUZ to the sensor tab and run heaven with it open (change the update freq to 3 sec at least)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Tried a working 970G1, still b2 on hdmi/dp (previous pages have history of what I tried to do)
> RMA is suggested by asus call center, but I can't do it till next year because of family plans.


Microcenter RMA is sooo easy! Let us know how you do with the new MB when you get it hooked up.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - if you want to trouble shoot your heaven score, post it as an Entry *HERE* (read the Entry requirements) and you'll get help on that (this is an ASUS x99 MB thread). As for the 980Ti thermal throttling, open GPUZ to the sensor tab and run heaven with it open (change the update freq to 3 sec at least)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microcenter RMA is sooo easy! Let us know how you do with the new MB when you get it hooked up.


If I RMA the mb to microcenter, wouldn't the replacement plan be voided?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> If I RMA the mb to microcenter, wouldn't the replacement plan be voided?


wut? you said you got it from MC and have the replacement plan.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Microcenter
> 
> Have replacement plan for 2yr


Does this mean you can pop into a Microcenter and get a replacement on the same day? If so, do that so at least you're back up and running whilst any RMA is being processed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's easy to say when you're not an Amazon seller


This is true indeed, but it definitely sways my opinions. If there's ever a "Fullfilled by Amazon" on a seller for only a few more monies, I go for that cause I know my purchase will go easy (as a consumer). I guess as a business, you go down fullfillment with Amazon as a way of gaining customer trust too? As much as they dodge the tax, etc, they have never failed me as a customer.









A lot easier to sell products when you've got one of the largest resellers backing you up. Doubly more so important when dealing with multi hundred quid hardware.


----------



## TK421

Yeah, I do have the 2yr plan and can exchange

Shall I just exchange and pay another 2yr plan instead of doing an asus rma?


----------



## Desolutional

Aw man, so you have to *pay* for a warranty replacement or have to do an RMA? That sucks. If the 2 year is only $20 or less it might be worth it depending on how much you need that system online. Not sure how long an ASUS RMA takes. Come to the UK, you get free warranty replacements.


----------



## TK421

I guess

I'll call then today to see if rmaing a defective item will void the replacement plan or not


----------



## Praz

Hello

This conversation makes no sense at all. If the board has a 2 year replacement through MC why is a RMA with ASUS being discussed or considered?


----------



## XTAC

Asus RMA in the US is about 14 calendar days, at best. With the holidays coming up, it is doubtful you would get it back before Jan. 1. I would pursue the Microcenter option, if available., Besides, there is no guarantee on the quality of what you get back from RMA. Microcenter is likely to give you a new product and be a much quicker about it. Besides, shipping alone will cost you $20 these days.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This conversation makes no sense at all. If the board has a 2 year replacement through MC why is a RMA with ASUS being discussed or considered?


I know... right? aphasia.


----------



## pwntac

New to overclocking. whenever I try to do a manual overclock, non xmp, non auto. Ill get some bd codes, system will reset and ill get the overclock failed screen upon reboot. When I first followed a basic overclocking guide via linus tech tips it was working fine until I installed some new noctua fans that came in the mail. after reboot from installing case fans i get the bd code and overclock fail screen. cpu will overclock if i set it to auto and change the frequency to say 40. but if its on manual i get the overclock fail screen. so do i need to have some settings changed or is this a Ram problem. ive seen some other threads with problems like this but still kinda lost at what to do. ty in advanced.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know... right? aphasia.


I think he means if he does a replacement through Microcenter (regardless of the reason, i.e. faulty board) then they will void his plan once he receives a replacement.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwntac*
> 
> New to overclocking.


Fill out your specs first so we know what rig you're running, then write up what manual settings you're trying to run at. Sounds like your VCCSA isn't being set correctly when OCing, leading to those bd codes. Might also happen if you change the BCLK strap whilst keeping the RAM frequency as it was prior. I.e. RAM frequency was 2400MHz before - change BCLK strap to 125, RAM is now at 3000MHz (or something higher than 2400). When OCing, start off with the CPU first, then the RAM. Oh also, unless the fans are haunted, it won't be them.


----------



## pwntac

oh yeah might help if you actually know what the number are lol brb.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I think he means if he does a replacement through Microcenter (regardless of the reason, i.e. faulty board) then they will void his plan once he receives a replacement.


This basically

MC just confirmed that I would voide the replacement plan

I'm going to RMA with asus when I get back to the us


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> This basically
> 
> MC just confirmed that I would voide the replacement plan


Hello

Then what does MC do when you try to use the plan and have a different board than purchased because you RMA'd the one they sold to you?


----------



## pwntac

Ai overclock tuner: manual
cpu strap 125mhz
source clock tuner: auto
bclk frequency: 102
initial bclk freq: auto
cpu core ratio: 40
sync all cores
min cpu cache ratio: 24
max 24
bclk freq: DRAM freq ratio: auto
oc tuner: bclk+ ratio tuning
extreme overvoltage: disabled
cpu core voltage: 1.35

bios v 1801
i7- 5820k
16gddr4 3000 gskill
rm1000x cosair psu
500g evo850 ssd
asus x99-a mb

I think it might have to do with the ram like you said. how do i go back to default everything. if i start from the beginning and just oc the cpu i shouldnt have the ram issues right? unless i change that myself? or does it change automatically after i OC the cpu?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwntac*
> 
> Ai overclock tuner: manual
> cpu strap 125mhz


Don't bother changing BCLK strap until you have your CPU OC stable; the less variables we change at a time, the better. Multi tuning is usually safer than BCLK when it comes to dialling in an initial OC. Try using these settings:

cpu strap 100mhz
source clock tuner: auto
bclk frequency: 100
initial bclk freq: auto
cpu core ratio: 40
sync all cores
min cpu cache ratio: 16
max 30
bclk freq: DRAM freq ratio: auto
oc tuner: NO. DISABLE THIS. DON'T USE OC TUNER.
extreme overvoltage: disabled
cpu core voltage: 1.30 (DO NOT GO OVER 1.30 yet)

*Make sure DRAM frequency is 2133MHz.*

Oh also set "CPU Input Voltage" to 1.95V. Set "Load-Line Calibration" or "LLC" to "Level 6".


----------



## XTAC

Looks like you set the RAM for XMP, but didn't notice the BIOS automatically changed the strap to 125. Hard for most people to boot at 5.0 Ghz. It also changes the cache multiplier automatically (lowers to 24x125 vs 30x100). Be aware it doesn't necessarily change it back for you when manually set the strap back to 100, so you can unintentionally under clock to 2400 MHz (cache) and x 100 on whatever CPU multiplier you select.


----------



## pwntac

ok so i changed all my settings to what you said and it worked. so next steps would be to...for further Ocing

and also thank you lol, i was soo lost


----------



## pwntac

Ok so actually the settings went back to some xmp settings when I went to bios again. Should I just disable the xmp switch on the mb? Will that make the settings I chose save and not revert to xmp settings?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwntac*
> 
> Ok so actually the settings went back to some xmp settings when I went to bios again. Should I just disable the xmp switch on the mb? Will that make the settings I chose save and not revert to xmp settings?


You definitely do not want the XMP switch on! Just put the settings in manually.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You definitely do not want the XMP switch on! Just put the settings in manually.


Agreed, never use any manual switches on the mobo, except for SLI/CF config. You don't want the mobo to be forcing stuff to happen, you want to be doing that inside the BIOS itself.


----------



## pwntac

ok im obviously big nub lolol. xmp switch off, redid the oc settings and it saved them this time.. lol so for going to higher stable clock..im at 4ghz right now. whats the best rule of thumb for increasing it safely
thank you all


----------



## XTAC

I also prefer manual timings as well, even if it's just a copy of the XMP primary numbers. However, you should be able to work around the BIOS safeties by enabling XMP overclock tuning first on the top line. Then just below manually set your strap and/or block back to 100. Then change your CPU multiplier to your desired x100 setting. You may also need to reset the cache multiplier from 24 to 30 (for 3000 MHz). Leave the cache at the default setting. You can try tinkering with it after everything else is time tested solid.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Then what does MC do when you try to use the plan and have a different board than purchased because you RMA'd the one they sold to you?


Still honored if I RMA on asus


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> This basically
> 
> MC just confirmed that I would voide the replacement plan
> 
> I'm going to RMA with asus when I get back to the us


After having dealt with RMA'ing this motherboard with Asus and the subpar experience it was.

You want to use the replacement plan. There was no point in buying the replacement plan and not using it.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> After having dealt with RMA'ing this motherboard with Asus and the subpar experience it was.
> 
> You want to use the replacement plan. There was no point in buying the replacement plan and not using it.


Advanced rma or normal?


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Advanced rma or normal?


Both, because I had to RMA the board twice before they finally fixed it.

The first RMA was a normal RMA. The tech updated the BIOS and sent it back without following my directions to re-create the bug.

The second RMA was advanced. The board I was sent as part of the advanced RMA was a refurb board with damage. In addition to cosmetic damage it had bent pins that I had to fix and a strange residue on the back of the board.

Your board is more broken than mine was, so odds are in your favor you won't have to deal with it twice, but the poor quality of this refurb is disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Desolutional

It's a shame you have to use your paid for plan to even get a warranty replacement which in all likeliness isn't your fault. Over here in Europe that kind of dodgy, replacement tactic just wouldn't fly - you're protected for 2 years over here, as long as the failure isn't user induced (e.g. boards dying due to a BIOS update which causes boards to fail, is ASUS' fault). I'm actually surprised ASUS' RMA still isn't up to standards - I'd be straight up to all their complaint centres if my board had any bent pins. Any.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It's a shame you have to use your paid for plan to even get a warranty replacement which in all likeliness isn't your fault. Over here in Europe that kind of dodgy, replacement tactic just wouldn't fly - you're protected for 2 years over here, as long as the failure isn't user induced (e.g. boards dying due to a BIOS update which causes boards to fail, is ASUS' fault). I'm actually surprised ASUS' RMA still isn't up to standards - I'd be straight up to all their complaint centres if my board had any bent pins. Any.


Well it's either that to be fair or they throw the tens of hundreds of boards away that get sent for RMA due to poor troubleshooting. Normally any physical cosmetic defects will be picked up on


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It's a shame you have to use your paid for plan to even get a warranty replacement which in all likeliness isn't your fault. Over here in Europe that kind of dodgy, replacement tactic just wouldn't fly - you're protected for 2 years over here, as long as the failure isn't user induced (e.g. boards dying due to a BIOS update which causes boards to fail, is ASUS' fault). I'm actually surprised ASUS' RMA still isn't up to standards - I'd be straight up to all their complaint centres if my board had any bent pins. Any.


Ikr ._.

I'm just going to wait, I don't need the computer on a short notice anyways


----------



## TK421

When using usb bios flashback, do you wait for the blue light to stop pulsing or turn off completely to signify that the process is completed?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> When using usb bios flashback, do you wait for the blue light to stop pulsing or turn off completely to signify that the process is completed?


When it stops blinking it's done.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwntac*
> 
> ok im obviously big nub lolol. xmp switch off, redid the oc settings and it saved them this time.. lol so for going to higher stable clock..im at 4ghz right now. whats the best rule of thumb for increasing it safely
> thank you all


Start off by recording your maximum temperatures when running a stress test, and take note of what stress test it was. If you're not bothered about AVX 2.0 stability, don't use the newest Prime95. Keep those stress test temperatures below 80C. Cores shouldn't go higher than 70C during normal use. So, if your temps are still below those, then increase core frequency, 0.1GHz at a time, each time booting back into Windows and doing another stress test. I usually do 4 hours of h.265 on a video file using the fast preset; I don't actually use the "benchmark" one cause I want my test to be as realistic as possible, occasionally encoding different video files to get that randomness.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> When it stops blinking it's done.


Okay thanks
0 troubleshooting step left to do, now 100% positive it's an RMA-only issue


----------



## Tecchie

I have the latest (1301) UEFI and I am wondering why my NVME drive isn't shown under the NVME section under Storage?

It's the Samsung 950 Pro 512GB.

I did have to disconnect all my SATA devices and boot the Windows 10 installation media from a USB drive to get windows to install to it. But I do get full speed of my device. Windows does boot slow however. But if I resume from hibernation for instance, it's less than three seconds. The little animated circle of dots doesn't even get a half rotation before the screen changes to my desktop.


----------



## XTAC

That is an excellent question, but someone from Asus will have to answer why that feature isn't supported and if they ever plan to do so.

I'm in the same boat as you. I was really enjoying my previous Win 10 installation and had good performance all around.. However, the 'Fall Update' nearly bricked my 950 and I had to do a fresh install from Installation Media Tool. Same frustrations, same SATA cables hanging out of the case when I finally figured it out. Anyway, I had very good boot speed prior to the Fall Update. Now it sounds much like yours. BIOS blazes through, but it spends a whole lot of time on the Windows loading screen and I get see some q-codes I never noticed before (dd). I did need to disable the Windows version of fast boot, as it kept some USB devices powered on after shutdown.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> That is an excellent question, but someone from Asus will have to answer why that feature isn't supported and if they ever plan to do so.
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you. I was really enjoying my previous Win 10 installation and had good performance all around.. However, the 'Fall Update' nearly bricked my 950 and I had to do a fresh install from Installation Media Tool. Same frustrations, same SATA cables hanging out of the case when I finally figured it out. Anyway, I had very good boot speed prior to the Fall Update. Now it sounds much like yours. BIOS blazes through, but it spends a whole lot of time on the Windows loading screen and I get see some q-codes I never noticed before (dd). I did need to disable the Windows version of fast boot, as it kept some USB devices powered on after shutdown.


I find it easier just to disable the SATA ports in the BIOS during Windows installation, much less hassle than all that unplugging and a lovely feature









Agreed the threshold 2 update did my SM951 NVMe system no favors, after a clean install (TH2) all is well again.. Will be keeping that defer upgrades box checked in future...


----------



## Desolutional

Don't be dissuaded if the 950 Pro isn't providing a huge increase in speed over traditional SSDs, they simply won't until X-Point is here: http://techreport.com/review/29221/samsung-950-pro-512gb-ssd-reviewed/4

I think the newer BIOS' improve compatibility with that. Windows boot times should be just as fast as a normal SSD, slightly faster. If they're slower than that, there's a problem.


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Don't be dissuaded if the 950 Pro isn't providing a huge increase in speed over traditional SSDs, they simply won't until X-Point is here: http://techreport.com/review/29221/samsung-950-pro-512gb-ssd-reviewed/4
> 
> I think the newer BIOS' improve compatibility with that. Windows boot times should be just as fast as a normal SSD, slightly faster. If they're slower than that, there's a problem.


I get slightly faster than advertised speeds with my 950 Pro on my X99-E WS board


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys, what's the general consensus on the X99-Pro 3.1? I'm going to change out my X99M-WS for an ATX board and was wondering if the X99 Pro is a good clocker?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> I get slightly faster than advertised speeds with my 950 Pro on my X99-E WS board


Shouldn't be any significant difference between the PCIe support on either boards, and the interface shouldn't be faster. Maybe board level optimisation or something I guess? PLX switches shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## L36

Hey guys, out of curiosity; those of you who are running DDR4 kits 3000mhz and over whats your SA voltage offset at?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Hey guys, out of curiosity; those of you who are running DDR4 kits 3000mhz and over whats your SA voltage offset at?


I'm running an offset of 0.130v (see sig) ...


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm running an offset of 0.130v (see sig) ...


im @ 1.05V

Dominator Platinum DDR4 3000 C15

CPU: 4.4Mhz
Cache: 4250Mhz


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> im @ 1.05V
> 
> Dominator Platinum DDR4 3000 C15
> 
> CPU: 4.4Mhz
> Cache: 4250Mhz


I hope that's manual vccsa, not offset!


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I hope that's manual vccsa, not offset!


oh sorry. lol im talking about CPU system agent Voltage... whats would SA be under my Asus bios? was trying to get him an answer as well.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> oh sorry. lol im talking about CPU system agent Voltage... whats would SA be under my Asus bios? was trying to get him an answer as well.


Yes, vccsa is CPU system agent voltage - again I hope that's manual and not offset!


----------



## Kimir

There is no point in telling the offset since each chip will have a different default value to begin with. Telling the voltage it is in the end make more sense, imo.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> There is no point in telling the offset since each chip will have a different default value to begin with. Telling the voltage it is in the end make more sense, imo.


It will give me a ballpark range where everyone is at.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yes, vccsa is CPU system agent voltage - again I hope that's manual and not offset!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh, you're in fully manual mode? Not the best thing - no speed compensations that can be very beneficial for the components and power usage. But in that case, yes you're in manual 1.05v. My offset comes out to ~0.98v.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Oh, you're in fully manual mode? Not the best thing - no speed compensations that can be very beneficial for the components and power usage. But in that case, yes you're in manual 1.05v. My offset comes out to ~0.98v.


why you say its not the best things? explain please lol


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> why you say its not the best things? explain please lol


I did explain - fully manual prevents setting compensations based on CPU activities which make for a more efficient use of CPU and chipset and probably extending lifespan.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Hey guys, out of curiosity; those of you who are running DDR4 kits 3000mhz and over whats your SA voltage offset at?


Hello

0.9625V for 32GB at 3200MHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> G.Skill 4 x 8GB, 3200MHz, 16-16-16-42 1N, 1.35V.


----------



## Silent Scone

Have been running similar since October daily here also at 3000



Note this voltage is CPU dependent and also on the DRAM configuration and strength of the processors IMC, there is no magic number


----------



## L36

Reason I ask is everything is stable, its just that I get these artifacts on the screen that look like gray lines. They appear spontaneously and I cant seem to cause the conditions to reproduce them. However, I noticed that they occur if SA voltage is too high. I used to be at 0.225V offset. Kicked down to 0.150V offset and its happening but very rare intervals vs happening constantly.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Reason I ask is everything is stable, its just that I get these artifacts on the screen that look like gray lines. They appear spontaneously and I cant seem to cause the conditions to reproduce them. However, I noticed that they occur if SA voltage is too high. I used to be at 0.225V offset. Kicked down to 0.150V offset and its happening but very rare intervals vs happening constantly.


Check your GPU overclock too.


----------



## Kimir

Artifacts? I'd point that to GPU related issue, yup.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Check your GPU overclock too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Artifacts? I'd point that to GPU related issue, yup.


Not GPU related. Ive had this on both my original titan and titan black both at their stock clocks. This is specifically a SA issue since tweaking this voltage has an impact on how frequently artifacts are produced. Ive had this problem since mainstream haswell. It also seems to occur only on my U3014. Any other monitor seems to work fine.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Not GPU related. Ive had this on both my original titan and titan black both at their stock clocks. This is specifically a SA issue since tweaking this voltage has an impact on how frequently artifacts are produced. Ive had this problem since mainstream haswell. It also seems to occur only on my U3014. Any other monitor seems to work fine.


I noticed your sig states 2800, if you are running this frequency on 1.25 you are increasing the DMI / PCIE freqency, this can be GPU dependent and some cards do not like running past as little as 101mhz


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I noticed your sig states 2800, if you are running this frequency on 1.25 you are increasing the DMI / PCIE freqency, this can be GPU dependent and some cards do not like running past as little as 101mhz


I should of updated my Sig. I'm running 3000 mhz. DMI set to 100mhz. I never mess with DMI/PCIE frequencies. I only adjusted the strap to 125.

Similarly, back when i was on mainstream haswell; I never touched the DMI frequency. I only adjusted the multiplier.

Either way I think this is just one of those odd hardware configs causing issues. As I recall, when I was using a 290X in my old haswell 4770K along with U3014, this issue was not present.
Only on titan and titan black this issue resurfaced. Tried both DVI and display port connections from GPU, same results.

Either way, SA seems to reduce the artifact frequency.


----------



## Silent Scone

Might just be placebo. However using as much System Agent as you were could have been having adverse affects I suppose, not read any body else having this issue but it's entirely possible. Only use as much VCCSA as you need for memory stability.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Might just be placebo. However using as much System Agent as you were could have been having adverse affects I suppose, not read any body else having this issue but it's entirely possible. Only use as much VCCSA as you need for memory stability.


Pretty much what I have been doing. 0.075V offset seems to work fine. Oh well, I just wanted to find the cause for this.


----------



## Nichismo

well words cannot explain how frustrated and angry beyond belief I am. After 7 months of not having my rig up and running due to my previous X99 deluxe crapping out randomly after an apparent USB voltage issue, I finally just got my system back up and running with a brand new X99 deluxe again, but this time with my 2 new GPUs and waterblocks, new coolant and tearing down the entire thing for a thorough cleaning....I hadnt been happier with what I was able to bring up to speed, I felt by far my best and most polished system to date....

Well I had the system up and running for all of 30 minutes, I start gaming for about 10 minutes of that, and suddenly..... rig just powers down unexpectedly. I thought for sure it was a faulty PSU as it had been running a bit hotter than I would expect lately (maybe subconsciously I wanted to believe this too) so Of course I go and buy another ax1200i today to replace it..... But lo and behold, after hooking the new one up, still the motherboard and system is completely unresponsive, all but the typical lone power and reset LEDs on. Darned mobo is dead, I know it.. absolute horse puckey, I cant believe how much ive stuck out for ASUS over the years, foolishly to people I didnt even know, not listening to the overwhelming amount of negative events associated with these high end boards. Ive now gone through 3 X99 deluxe and my rampage black also did the same thing. Just garbage.

CANT BELIEVE i have to tear this down AGAIN!!!!!! After 7 months and 2 brand new 980 tis, a new PSU, and a complete teardown and rebuild, the damn rig doesnt last a half hour thanks to this horrid motherboard.



I cant bellieve I have to start figuring out which brand mobo I want to go with, never thought I would ditch ASUS. Really stupid of me


----------



## [email protected]

A shutdown the way you describe implies a power issue. I'd build your next system without aftermarket VRM cooling for a while (no matter which board you choose). Weird things can happen when one uses such blocks on boards in my experience.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> well words cannot explain how frustrated and angry beyond belief I am. After 7 months of not having my rig up and running due to my previous X99 deluxe crapping out randomly after an apparent USB voltage issue, I finally just got my system back up and running with a brand new X99 deluxe again, but this time with my 2 new GPUs and waterblocks, new coolant and tearing down the entire thing for a thorough cleaning....I hadnt been happier with what I was able to bring up to speed, I felt by far my best and most polished system to date....
> 
> Well I had the system up and running for all of 30 minutes, I start gaming for about 10 minutes of that, and suddenly..... rig just powers down unexpectedly. I thought for sure it was a faulty PSU as it had been running a bit hotter than I would expect lately (maybe subconsciously I wanted to believe this too) so Of course I go and buy another ax1200i today to replace it..... But lo and behold, after hooking the new one up, still the motherboard and system is completely unresponsive, all but the typical lone power and reset LEDs on. ******* mobo is ******* dead, I know it.. absolute horse ****, I cant believe how much ive stuck out for ASUS over the years, foolishly to people I didnt even know, not listening to the overwhelming amount of negative bull **** associated with these high end boards. Ive now gone through 3 X99 deluxe and my rampage black also did the same thing. ******* garbage.
> 
> CANT BELIEVE i have to tear this down AGAIN!!!!!! After 7 months and 2 brand new 980 tis, a new PSU, and a complete teardown and rebuild, the damn rig doesnt last a half hour thanks to this horrid motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant bellieve I have to start figuring out which brand mobo I want to go with, never thought I would ditch ASUS. Really stupid of me


Great looking system, but I'm with Raja - given the circumstances and although you're not giving people a lot to go on as to what exactly was running hot and what was happening post shut down, it sounds as though something wasn't right. Given the system was working for 30 minutes prior kind of backs up this theory. I wouldn't be so quick to blame the board when you-yourself have no idea what actually happened.

A few points though,

1) Make sure the 1200AXi is running in single rail mode. Without Link installed, the PSU defaults to split rails which can result in shut downs at certain loads with MGPU installed.

2) With a loop like that, I would invest in some types of quick disconnects, they are a god send.

3) If you know, what components were running hot and at what temperature, and also what q-code is now displayed when the motherboard attempts to power up if at all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> well words cannot explain how frustrated and angry beyond belief I am. After 7 months of not having my rig up and running due to my previous X99 deluxe crapping out randomly after an apparent USB voltage issue, I finally just got my system back up and running with a brand new X99 deluxe again, but this time with my 2 new GPUs and waterblocks, new coolant and tearing down the entire thing for a thorough cleaning....I hadnt been happier with what I was able to bring up to speed, I felt by far my best and most polished system to date....
> 
> Well I had the system up and running for all of 30 minutes, I start gaming for about 10 minutes of that, and suddenly..... rig just powers down unexpectedly. I thought for sure it was a faulty PSU as it had been running a bit hotter than I would expect lately (maybe subconsciously I wanted to believe this too) so Of course I go and buy another ax1200i today to replace it..... But lo and behold, after hooking the new one up, still the motherboard and system is completely unresponsive, all but the typical lone power and reset LEDs on. Darned mobo is dead, I know it.. absolute horse puckey, I cant believe how much ive stuck out for ASUS over the years, foolishly to people I didnt even know, not listening to the overwhelming amount of negative events associated with these high end boards. Ive now gone through 3 X99 deluxe and my rampage black also did the same thing. Just garbage.
> CANT BELIEVE i have to tear this down AGAIN!!!!!! After 7 months and 2 brand new 980 tis, a new PSU, and a complete teardown and rebuild, the damn rig doesnt last a half hour thanks to this horrid motherboard.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant bellieve I have to start figuring out which brand mobo I want to go with, never thought I would ditch ASUS. Really stupid of me











handsome build. Did you assemble the basic components outside the case (on a cardboard box for example) and test it before modifying the MB? Ram and VRM watercooling is certainly not necessary on the X99 Deluxe (or Rampage) which you probably know. Pretty build... Before investing that kind of time into assembly, I think you'll make sure it all works first, next time.


----------



## Praz

Hello

The #1 problematic water cooling component is the VRM block. Quite often there are install issues and the result is most always destructive and without warning.


----------



## Nichismo

This is the third deluxe ive had, and I did indeed test everything first on my mobo tray, the 30 min included that and I had the waterblock on the VRM installed. I know its a power issue hence why I went and bought a new one right away.

Its the final straw for me with this board, really cant rebuild on the notion that straying from utilizing VRM waterblock will make the difference as if that logic doesnt apply to every single other of the numerous times with the same feature and zero issues, on top of the countless others without the blocks having the same issue(s). This also implies EK has a flaw in their design which I don't feel very validated with honestly. I mean if there is more specifics someone could maybe provide to me about this aside from the obvious potential risks with waterblock installation and proper precautionary procedures id appreciate it.... but this really is something that ive done successfully so many times, even the previous 2 boards worked for many months and never exhibited any signs of power issues, how it would be the culprit now just says more about an apparent cumbersome problem with my own personal buid choices or method of such.

Quick disconnects are certainly something I have had and enjoyed in the past but its just not feasible with acrylic tubing, and not desirable honestlu aesthetic wise. Obviously necessecity is relative between individuals and I know what some must think of my ram waterblocks and such but I am as much a craftsman as I am a pc purist and aesthetic and ergonomic nature of my plumbing is extremely important to me. Why I should have to compromise on something that others havnt with the exact same components is silly imo


----------



## Silent Scone

Countless others having the same issues? I'd struggle to count the number of people on one hand who I've read to have VRM related failure, and two of those have been people installing the incorrect backing plate before installing a CPU water block. At three boards I'd be questioning what exactly was going on and looking to myself or other components, naturally. The mofset blocks from EK have a high tendency to flex the PCB, which can be exacerbated by over tightening. It's one of the more difficult components to fit due to the area it's located. Also correct seating of thermal pads should be double checked and they can shift once the board is installed into a chassis. So as Praz says, it's one of if not the most common parts when watercooling to experience failure.


----------



## Jpmboy

form vs function... art vs craft. Luckily some of these guys aren't building bikes, cars or planes where a mechanical failure is not simply a pretty paper-weight.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Countless others having the same issues? I'd struggle to count the number of people on one hand who I've read to have VRM related failure, and two of those have been people installing the incorrect backing plate before installing a CPU water block. At three boards I'd be questioning what exactly was going on and looking to myself or other components, naturally. The mofset blocks from EK have a high tendency to flex the PCB, which can be exacerbated by over tightening. It's one of the more difficult components to fit due to the area it's located. Also correct seating of thermal pads should be double checked and they can shift once the board is installed into a chassis. So as Praz says, it's one of if not the most common parts when watercooling to experience failure.


You wouldnt be counting the number of people having VRM related failure because the topic at hand is whether or not the issue is indeed VRM related failure.... We established that its a power issue. The board is only displaying the Power and reset LEDs, and I get nothing but a simple click sound when pressing the power supply self test button and absolutely nothing whatsoever when I press the power button. And yes there are countless instances on the web in which I see people whom fallen under these circumstances unexpectedly.

And yes im aware of these bending issues, something that I took time with to ensure didnt occur, as I was concerned with my first X99 Deluxe board upon viewing the wavy topside line of the PCB by chance. EK actually had a standoff issue with this exact block at first that they acknowledged and even recalled some time ago. My system doesnt exactly invoke assumption that I would overlook something like this. I do have a Caselabs case and a removable mobo tray, and I did test it first there like I said before moving on. However Im going to do 24 hour tests in this manner from now on....

Im not denying the fact that VRM blocks could certainly be a very common focal point for causes of failure, but that goes for many waterblocks. I was mentioning how its moreso the successful instances of people using configurations like mine and not having issues that influences my train of thought at the moment. I mean, all manufacturers as a whole if asked to take a stance on the subject, are going to recommend against waterblocks entirely.... Its not exactly a practice that falls within warranty guidelines.....

Look, I was upset and certainly got carried away with my conviction, my apologies. and in fact, I am going to purchase another X99 Deluxe from my local Frys when I return my AX1200i I just bought. I just cant bring myself to do anything else at the moment, and part of me remembers that it has always seemed like none of the X99 high end boards are anywhere near free of criticism. and it wont be as damaging financially, not to mention it will be interesting for some of you im sure.

To be more constructive, does anyone have any potential suggestions for what I could do in the meantime to potentially get the system fired up??


----------



## flechetta

Hi,

Having some issues here with X99 Saberthooth.

Upon starting Pc
On a random basis but quiet frequent, board will lit the boot device led on startup, screen will be locked to asus sabert screen USB not responsive. I will turn the power off then on then it will work.

Running original bios 0216.

5930k, asus gtx 980, corsair lpx 2400 4x4, samsung evo 850 250gb, evga 1050 psu, 1tb wd black, old hitachi drive 250gb.

Im planing to upgrade the bios to 1901 see if it will be resolved.
When PC boot up fine I have no issues.

Another Question about bios update : do I have to change the name of the bios file (saw nothing mentioned on the manual) and if yes to what? (and why?)

Looking for ppl with same issue for input tnx.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> You wouldnt be counting the number of people having VRM related failure because the topic at hand is whether or not the issue is indeed VRM related failure.... We established that its a power issue. The board is only displaying the Power and reset LEDs, and I get nothing but a simple click sound when pressing the power supply self test button and absolutely nothing whatsoever when I press the power button. And yes there are countless instances on the web in which I see people whom fallen under these circumstances unexpectedly.
> 
> And yes im aware of these bending issues, something that I took time with to ensure didnt occur, as I was concerned with my first X99 Deluxe board upon viewing the wavy topside line of the PCB by chance. EK actually had a standoff issue with this exact block at first that they acknowledged and even recalled some time ago. My system doesnt exactly invoke assumption that I would overlook something like this. I do have a Caselabs case and a removable mobo tray, and I did test it first there like I said before moving on. However Im going to do 24 hour tests in this manner from now on....
> 
> Im not denying the fact that VRM blocks could certainly be a very common focal point for causes of failure, but that goes for many waterblocks. I was mentioning how its moreso the successful instances of people using configurations like mine and not having issues that influences my train of thought at the moment. I mean, all manufacturers as a whole if asked to take a stance on the subject, are going to recommend against waterblocks entirely.... Its not exactly a practice that falls within warranty guidelines.....
> 
> Look, I was upset and certainly got carried away with my conviction, my apologies. and in fact, I am going to purchase another X99 Deluxe from my local Frys when I return my AX1200i I just bought. I just cant bring myself to do anything else at the moment, and part of me remembers that it has always seemed like none of the X99 high end boards are anywhere near free of criticism. and it wont be as damaging financially, not to mention it will be interesting for some of you im sure.
> 
> To be more constructive, does anyone have any potential suggestions for what I could do in the meantime to potentially get the system fired up??


If the system clicks, I would not try to power on again as it could kill the CPU.

Given the issues, I feel it would be wise to leave a VRM waterblock off a system for a while. Anything in the tolerances that is off can result in failure (whether visible or not to the eye).


----------



## Nichismo

Wait, so my CPU is potentially fried too?

so I could be out in parts costing close to 1000$?

Great. just effing great.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'd cross that bridge if you come to it, it's more difficult than you may first think depending on the failure. However if you keep tripping the OCP on the power supply eventually you'll come unstuck.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd cross that bridge if you come to it, it's more difficult than you may first think depending on the failure. However if you keep tripping the OCP on the power supply eventually you'll come unstuck.


i think you mean unglued.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i think you mean unglued.


I'm guessing more like unhinged ...


----------



## [email protected]

ASUS is passionate about making PCs quieter, and so is Silent PC Review's Mike Chin, whose site has been at the forefront of the quiet computing revolution for over a decade. Mike will be joining us on the next ASUS Straight Edge podcast to share his insights on silencing your PC. We'll also be answering your questions on the subject, so chime in below if there's anything you want to know about fan controls, cooler designs, case configurations, or other factors that affect your machine's noise output. We'll answer as many of your questions as we can.

Episode 2 is now live!

Click here to listen to the podcast

http://feeds.feedburner.com/ASUS-StraightEdge

Timestamps:

0~0.48 Intro

0.48~3:20 The ASUS TMF

3:20~21:57 Mike Chin on SPCR's testing chamber, ASUS fan controls, and fan control suggestions

Q&A session

21:57~ 24:44 Fan controls on H170/B150 series vs Z170

24:44~27:30 ASUS MB power consumption

27:30~32:07 DPC latency

32:07~40:40 Inductor noise aka coil whine from GPUs, PSUs, and MBs

40:40~45:58 GPU fan control range

45:58~47:37 Fan control suggestions for ASUS

47:37~52:35 AIOs for GPUs

52:35 ~ 1:00:43 Fan filters

If you'd like to suggest topics for future Straight Edge podcasts, be sure to post your ideas in this thread.


----------



## DS4130

Right up my street, cheers for the link


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> ASUS is passionate about making PCs quieter, and so is Silent PC Review's Mike Chin, whose site has been at the forefront of the quiet computing revolution for over a decade. Mike will be joining us on the next ASUS Straight Edge podcast to share his insights on silencing your PC. We'll also be answering your questions on the subject, so chime in below if there's anything you want to know about fan controls, cooler designs, case configurations, or other factors that affect your machine's noise output. We'll answer as many of your questions as we can.
> 
> Episode 2 is now live!
> 
> Click here to listen to the podcast
> 
> http://feeds.feedburner.com/ASUS-StraightEdge
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Timestamps:
> 
> 0~0.48 Intro
> 
> 0.48~3:20 The ASUS TMF
> 
> 3:20~21:57 Mike Chin on SPCR's testing chamber, ASUS fan controls, and fan control suggestions
> 
> Q&A session
> 
> 21:57~ 24:44 Fan controls on H170/B150 series vs Z170
> 
> 24:44~27:30 ASUS MB power consumption
> 
> 27:30~32:07 DPC latency
> 
> 32:07~40:40 Inductor noise aka coil whine from GPUs, PSUs, and MBs
> 
> 40:40~45:58 GPU fan control range
> 
> 45:58~47:37 Fan control suggestions for ASUS
> 
> 47:37~52:35 AIOs for GPUs
> 
> 52:35 ~ 1:00:43 Fan filters
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like to suggest topics for future Straight Edge podcasts, be sure to post your ideas in this thread.


good stuff!


----------



## kaistledine

Morning all !

I've got my replacement Motherboard yesterday - Brand new 3.1 USB version came with Bios 1701 - Now updated to 1801 how ever ....

RAM slot B1 will not register any RAM . It shows up as connected in SPD/ BIOS but does not show up in total accessible memory .

I've got 4 sticks of 4GB DDR4 3200 Gskil RAM. I've used these previously but never not had some not detected .

I've got a bad Intel 5930k CPU at the moment but I'm not sure if it's linked or not.- Had to disable the core5 (6th)

Currently set with the XMP profile ... What do you guys think ?


----------



## Kimir

It's failing training, your cpu could have hard time at 3200. Raising vccsa and/or dram voltage could help.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> I've got a bad Intel 5930k CPU at the moment but I'm not sure if it's linked or not.- Had to disable the core5 (6th)


Any reason why the 5th core needs to be disabled? A core should never have to be disabled, stock or overclocked. Is it simply because it's limiting your OC headroom, or has a temperature hysteresis of 10C from the coldest core? That's normal behaviour, some of these chips have cores that run a wild 10C hotter than the others, that's just the silicon binning process at work. If that 5th core is producing P95 errors on a stock setup...

A possibility for this core failure is the fact that your RAM may not be stable - this can play havoc on certain cores too. Another reason is that the actual core is faulty *at stock* in which case it is covered under the respective sales act warranty of your country anyhow. Manually setting 3200MHz using the BIOS auto settings provides looser and more conservative timings, which may assist in reaching that speed. I can't do XMP on my kit because they're binned for Z170, but I'm using BIOS defaults at the moment and that's looking promising.

An easy way to ensure that the core is fully functional (and not faulty) is to set BIOS defaults, set RAM to 2133MHz JEDEC spec and run Prime95 blend for 12 hours. Running 6 cores at 4.3GHz is better than running 5 at 4.5GHz; e.g.

To get my 3200MHz I had to set VCCSA to 1.03V and DRAM eventual voltage to 1.4V. My initial POST DRAM voltage is 1.45V to pass training (power past that voltage drift).


----------



## larrydavid

I just got an Asus X99-A 3.1 to replace an Asrock X99 that got borked with a beta bios update. I'm having issues though. The BIOS code reader shows code 96 and the VGA led is lit. I tried two known working video cards and am having no luck. I've unattached all extra devices and it didn't make a difference.

I cannot get BIOS Flashback to work either. I've tried naming the BIOS file X99A.CAP X99A3.CAP X99A31.CAP and none of them will take.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> I just got an Asus X99-A 3.1 to replace an Asrock X99 that got borked with a beta bios update. I'm having issues though. The BIOS code reader shows code 96 and the VGA led is lit. I tried two known working video cards and am having no luck. I've unattached all extra devices and it didn't make a difference.
> 
> I cannot get BIOS Flashback to work either. I've tried naming the BIOS file X99A.CAP X99A3.CAP X99A31.CAP and none of them will take.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?


Hello

A review of the included user manual may be helpful. The proper name of the UEFI file for USB BIOS Flashback with the X99-A/USB 3.1 is X99AU31.CAP. If USB BIOS Flashback still does not work it is either because of improperly preparing the USB stick or the particular USB stick itself.


----------



## Ukaz

Hi ! I managed to set the ram to 3200 MHz 15 17 17 1.42 volts (2666 15 15 15 1.2v or 2800 15 17 17 1.35v at stock). Will there be degradation if i leave as it is ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hi

Why the Deluxe U3.1 still have no 2001 bios as the normal Deluxe ?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Hi ! I managed to set the ram to 3200 MHz 15 17 17 1.42 volts (2666 15 15 15 1.2v or 2800 15 17 17 1.35v at stock). Will there be degradation if i leave as it is ?


1.42 vdimm seems kind of high - have you tried 1.38-1.39?


----------



## Ukaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> 1.42 vdimm seems kind of high - have you tried 1.38-1.39?


Yes I tried 1.38 1.39 .1.40 1.41 and it didn't pass hci memtest 1000 % but with 1.42v it passes 3600%


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Yes I tried 1.38 1.39 .1.40 1.41 and it didn't pass hci memtest 1000 % but with 1.42v it passes 3600%


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> 1.42 vdimm seems kind of high - have you tried 1.38-1.39?


Some memory kits will need the voltage for CAS15 - only need look at most vendors that bin that freq at CAS 16 to come to that conclusion

Merry Xmas


----------



## Ukaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Some memory kits will need the voltage for CAS15 - only need look at most vendors that bin that freq at CAS 16 to come to that conclusion
> 
> Merry Xmas


Anyway It won't even boot at 17 18 18 37 1.38v. I set it back to 2800 ( xmp profile).


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Anyway It won't even boot at 17 18 18 37 1.38v. I set it back to 2800 ( xmp profile).


1.42V is safe as long as you have semi-decent airflow in your rig / using water cooling. RAM is pretty resilient to voltage and heat; the issue with high DRAM voltages is the stress on the IMC. You'll wreck the IMC long before you destroy those RAM sticks with voltage. Anything higher than ~1.45V on RAM is risking your IMC. Just get the Intel Tuning plan and don't worry about it.









Some of the highest end kits use 1.45V for the extreme frequencies. Intel states that 1.50V is the absolute max permissable for the HW-E IMC with DDR4 RAM; I'd stick to 1.4V with looser timings for long term use myself. Only problem I have with the higher frequencies (my kit is working well presently, after some dabbling in VCCSA and using BIOS Auto sub-timings) is that uncore clock is limited more so, having gone down from 4.2GHz to 3.9GHz from the jump from 2400MHz to 3200MHz. Don't go higher than 1.25V on uncore.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Some memory kits will need the voltage for CAS15 - only need look at most vendors that bin that freq at CAS 16 to come to that conclusion
> 
> Merry Xmas


My 2800 Evo kit burned out at 1.42 after a while, that's why I'm a bit paranoid nowadays







...

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> My 2800 Evo kit burned out at 1.42 after a while, that's why I'm a bit paranoid nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone!


You sure it wasn't a bad kit to begin with? Always best to soak test a kit for 24 hours before going OC crazy on it. You can set POST DRAM voltage up to 1.45V, etc. as it's only used for a few moments whilst training is taking place, then eventual can be set lower to ensure long term RAM voltage is lower; might be possible to run at a lower eventual voltage if you set a slightly higher POST voltage.

RAM usually degrades before dying, and will continue to operate perfectly fine at stock JEDEC if no blocks are damaged by overvoltage. If blocks are damaged (burnt out) by overvolting, then even at stock you will experience errors, but if they degrade only, then at stock you should be fine. In the future you may need to pump a little more voltage to get those degraded blocks stable however. Also if a kit dies under XMP with sensible settings (sensible VCCSA, etc.) and good cooling, it's ethically right to get an RMA IMHO - XMP graded for X99 should work, even on bad chips. One thing I've learnt is to always research the kit before you dive in head first, Samsung ICs are more tolerant to voltage in general.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You sure it wasn't a bad kit to begin with? Always best to soak test a kit for 24 hours before going OC crazy on it. You can set POST DRAM voltage up to 1.45V, etc. as it's only used for a few moments whilst training is taking place, then eventual can be set lower to ensure long term RAM voltage is lower; might be possible to run at a lower eventual voltage if you set a slightly higher POST voltage.
> 
> RAM usually degrades before dying, and will continue to operate perfectly fine at stock JEDEC if no blocks are damaged by overvoltage. If blocks are damaged (burnt out) by overvolting, then even at stock you will experience errors, but if they degrade only, then at stock you should be fine. In the future you may need to pump a little more voltage to get those degraded blocks stable however. Also if a kit dies under XMP with sensible settings (sensible VCCSA, etc.) and good cooling, it's ethically right to get an RMA IMHO - XMP graded for X99 should work, even on bad chips. One thing I've learnt is to always research the kit before you dive in head first, Samsung ICs are more tolerant to voltage in general.


I had it running @ 1.39 or less for several months before "going OC crazy"







. So it probably was a sub-par kit to begin with. At the time there wasn't that much out on the DDR4 kits, so it was much the luck of the draw, never mind the kits were much more expensive back then than today.

My replacement kit is doing nicely fortunately. Now we patiently await Broadwell-E ...

Happy Holidays everybody!


----------



## Obrigado

can anyone try this?

http://www.heise.de/download/a016d92c0b9da64116baf3611fa10dc9-1451081993-22149238.html

i need to know if my dpc latency is too high.

thanks in advance


----------



## Vperez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Why the Deluxe U3.1 still have no 2001 bios as the normal Deluxe ?


Download it from the x99 deluxe page not the 3.1 page.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> can anyone try this?
> 
> http://www.heise.de/download/a016d92c0b9da64116baf3611fa10dc9-1451081993-22149238.html
> 
> i need to know if my dpc latency is too high.
> 
> thanks in advance


This is just messing around in the firefox64


----------



## Desolutional

Lol. *Closing Corsair Link brings it all the way back down to "normal".*



Normal being 1ms, aiming to get 0.5ms, I'm going to have to dabble a little more in my background apps. The important thing is; Corsair Link causes massive (but constant) latency offset in DPC Latency Checker. Similarly, HWinfo64 sensor polling gives spikes of 4ms in DPC Latency Monitor each time it polls. LatencyMon correctly polls the DPC latency, below 2ms.

Finally, with no Corsair Link, and just messing about in Firefox using LatencyMon to poll as it's better for Windows 10:



LatencyMon: http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon

Wdf01000.sys is a really annoying driver to try and diagnose why tasks are taking longer to execute. It literally deals with everything in a rig.


----------



## Obrigado

on my system i am able to set a costant 0.5ms with an utility.....

but i want it by default....

btw no hpet setting in bios....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. *Closing Corsair Link brings it all the way back down to "normal".*
> 
> 
> 
> Normal being 1ms, aiming to get 0.5ms, I'm going to have to dabble a little more in my background apps. The important thing is; Corsair Link causes massive (but constant) latency offset in DPC Latency Checker. Similarly, HWinfo64 sensor polling gives spikes of 4ms in DPC Latency Monitor each time it polls. LatencyMon correctly polls the DPC latency, below 2ms.
> 
> Finally, with no Corsair Link, and just messing about in Firefox using LatencyMon to poll as it's better for Windows 10:
> 
> 
> 
> LatencyMon: http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon
> 
> Wdf01000.sys is a really annoying driver to try and diagnose why tasks are taking longer to execute. It literally deals with everything in a rig.


This is why I used it only once to ensure single rail and removed the program.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> Download it from the x99 deluxe page not the 3.1 page.


Are you sure it will work without problem ?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Are you sure it will work without problem ?


Hmmm ... another fan of Kate is Uncovered


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hmmm ... another fan of Kate is Uncovered


My Lady


----------



## Vperez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Are you sure it will work without problem ?


It is how I am running since a few weeks back.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> It is how I am running since a few weeks back.


Just checking, but if you're using the deluxe with USB 3.1 you should update your inventory ... if you're not then the BIOS will not be the same.


----------



## Vperez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Just checking, but if you're using the deluxe with USB 3.1 you should update your inventory ... if you're not then the BIOS will not be the same.


Yeah I have the deluxe usb 3.1.

Edit: just checked and I guess I am using the wrong bios. Gonna flash back. I have always been using the wrong bios. I guess it can't be that incompatible.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> Yeah I have the deluxe usb 3.1.
> 
> Edit: just checked and I guess I am using the wrong bios. Gonna flash back. I have always been using the wrong bios. I guess it can't be that incompatible.


I did a hash of the Deluxe and Deluxe 3.1 BIOS somewhere in this giant thread. The hashed values are identical. The boards use the exact same BIOS, which isn't a surprise.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> Yeah I have the deluxe usb 3.1.
> 
> Edit: just checked and I guess I am using the wrong bios. Gonna flash back. I have always been using the wrong bios. I guess it can't be that incompatible.


I meant if it's working then it's OK. The BIOS updater would reject incompatible BIOS.


----------



## Vperez

Good to know!


----------



## t1337dude

So, after upgrading to my Asus X99-A USB 3.1 board from a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R, my monitor won't recognize the videocard (or vice versa) until I unplug it and replug it. This will happen after restarting the computer or putting it to sleep. Any solutions? I have the latest BIOS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> So, after upgrading to my Asus X99-A USB 3.1 board from a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R, my monitor won't recognize the videocard (or vice versa) until I unplug it and replug it. This will happen after restarting the computer or putting it to sleep. Any solutions? I have the latest BIOS.




maybe. and disable power savings in bios.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> I did a hash of the Deluxe and Deluxe 3.1 BIOS somewhere in this giant thread. The hashed values are identical. The boards use the exact same BIOS, which isn't a surprise.


Hmmm, but why Asus didn't drop the new bios for the U3.1 ?







Btw, No problem with bios so 1901 is fine for me


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> So, after upgrading to my Asus X99-A USB 3.1 board from a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R, my monitor won't recognize the videocard (or vice versa) until I unplug it and replug it. This will happen after restarting the computer or putting it to sleep. Any solutions? I have the latest BIOS.


What monitor (resolution, frequency), card and display cable (important) are you using?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> What monitor (resolution, frequency), card and display cable (important) are you using?


2560x1440, 144 Hz (set to 120Hz at desktop), Gigabyte G1 980 Ti, and the cable is what came bundled with the monitor. Worked fine with my last motherboard.

Guess I'll try looking at power saving settings first.


----------



## Desolutional

Yeah, and if those don't work; update to the latest nVidia drivers (they're stable), set frequency for everything to 60Hz and see if the issue still occurs. That might be something to do with the 144Hz downclocking issue if it isn't a power saving issue. Trying with a different interface (e.g. HDMI if you're using DP) and seeing if the same issue happens could help to narrow down the issue too. I presume it's a RoG Swift or an Acer XB270HU? I had the same issue before, but with that I had to swap my DP cable for one on Amazon. Other than that, the "faulty" DP cable did everything else perfectly fine, except waking up my PB287Q when the actual monitor went into standby. The only thing I had changed was my GPU from a 970 to a 980 Ti.

It seems to be a problem with wake from sleep and a "warm" reboot? Does the issue occur when clicking "shutdown" in Windows, then letting the rig power off. Then press the power button the PC case to "cold" boot.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> 2560x1440, 144 Hz (set to 120Hz at desktop), Gigabyte G1 980 Ti, and the cable is what came bundled with the monitor. Worked fine with my last motherboard.
> 
> Guess I'll try looking at power saving settings first.


You didn't answer him as to what panel it is


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You didn't answer him as to what panel it is


The monitor is an Acer XB270HU, though I don't think the model is an important as just knowing it's using DIsplay Port. It would probably do this with any monitor using DP.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> The monitor is an Acer XB270HU, though I don't think the model is an important as just knowing it's using DIsplay Port. It would probably do this with any monitor using DP.


The more interesting thing is, it was working with a *GTX 980 Ti on your other rig* with no issues, and on this current mobo it doesn't seem to work at all from waking? Have you tested with other interfaces, or even with another monitor yet? Best to rule out the basics first before we go further. I've had the same issue with a 4K panel, but not with a standard Dell panel, so I know it isn't dependent on DP interface only.


----------



## Dango

Is this the thermal sensor header that show up in the BIOS as T_Sensor?
X99 Delxue


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> Is this the thermal sensor header that show up in the BIOS as T_Sensor?
> X99 Delxue


Yes


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Any reason why the 5th core needs to be disabled? A core should never have to be disabled, stock or overclocked. Is it simply because it's limiting your OC headroom, or has a temperature hysteresis of 10C from the coldest core? That's normal behaviour, some of these chips have cores that run a wild 10C hotter than the others, that's just the silicon binning process at work. If that 5th core is producing P95 errors on a stock setup...
> 
> A possibility for this core failure is the fact that your RAM may not be stable - this can play havoc on certain cores too. Another reason is that the actual core is faulty *at stock* in which case it is covered under the respective sales act warranty of your country anyhow. Manually setting 3200MHz using the BIOS auto settings provides looser and more conservative timings, which may assist in reaching that speed. I can't do XMP on my kit because they're binned for Z170, but I'm using BIOS defaults at the moment and that's looking promising.
> 
> An easy way to ensure that the core is fully functional (and not faulty) is to set BIOS defaults, set RAM to 2133MHz JEDEC spec and run Prime95 blend for 12 hours. Running 6 cores at 4.3GHz is better than running 5 at 4.5GHz; e.g.
> 
> To get my 3200MHz I had to set VCCSA to 1.03V and DRAM eventual voltage to 1.4V. My initial POST DRAM voltage is 1.45V to pass training (power past that voltage drift).


Long story short I had a faulty Motherboard and processor it seems

Check the full post here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1578474/issues-with-brand-new-watercooled-5930k-rampage-v-ext-and-dual-480-rads-build

Absolute nightmare ! I've had to disable the core otherwise I get system full nightmare mode enabled ..... A core in the CPU is blown for sure but wanted to try figure out of the second lane is not working is linked to this or I've got another faulty motherboard ...


----------



## Dango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes


Thanks. ASUS really need to work on their manual.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Long story short I had a faulty Motherboard and processor it seems


Truly a spot of huge bad luck. PCIe lanes not working can be linked to the CPU pins too. A faulty core is immediate grounds for a brand new replacement chip, best of luck.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi, I bought a Nexus 5X and I cannot connect it to my X99 Deluxe since I don't have USB TypeC connector on the motherboard.

For this reason I would like to buy and adapter to get type C on my mobo.
I have two EVGA GTX980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+ and a 5930K 40 lanes CPU.

I installed the GPUs as suggested from Asus, first slot and fourth slot.
Where should I put this?



On what slot should I put it?
Can I put it between the two cards or it will ruin the airflow?
I have a Samsung 950 PRO installed in M.2 slot, will I have problems?


----------



## sblantipodi

ps: is there something like this from asus? type a + type c?


----------



## Dango

Why you need type C port in the first place? All you need is a USB A to C cable.
Also, you don't need 3.1 for it, 3.0 is just fine.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> Why you need type C port in the first place? All you need is a USB A to C cable.
> Also, you don't need 3.1 for it, 3.0 is just fine.


Just want to be ready for future USB 3.1 Devices








Will this small card ruin my temp if inserted between my gpus?


----------



## Dango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Just want to be ready for future USB 3.1 Devices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will this small card ruin my temp if inserted between my gpus?


I believe the Nexus 5X is 3.0 only. I don't think any phone on the market can max out USB3.0 even.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> I believe the Nexus 5X is 3.0 only. I don't think any phone on the market can max out USB3.0 even.


I want to be ready for future devices, not necessary nexus phone.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I want to be ready for future devices, not necessary nexus phone.


In any question the initial question is.
Will my x99 deluxe be able to drive two 16x GPU, a M.2 drive and a USB 3.1 expansion card?
If yes, can I put this expansion card on the last PCI express slot or that slot is disabled when using m.2?

I have a 40 lanes CPU


----------



## Vperez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> In any question the initial question is.
> Will my x99 deluxe be able to drive two 16x GPU, a M.2 drive and a USB 3.1 expansion card?
> If yes, can I put this expansion card on the last PCI express slot or that slot is disabled when using m.2?
> 
> I have a 40 lanes CPU


You have to use the last slot. Populate 1 and 3 with the vid cards. Slot 5 with the expansion card. Slot 5 splits 8x bandwidth with the m.2 slot and both will default to 4x when they are both populated. You will have used all 40 lanes.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. ASUS really need to work on their manual.
Click to expand...

Are you planning on controlling the fan speed based on that t_sensor readout? If so, what software are you using? or is it configurable in BIOS?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Are you planning on controlling the fan speed based on that t_sensor readout? If so, what software are you using? or is it configurable in BIOS?


the bios fan controller can use cpu, vrm, pch.. t-sensors as the control source.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Are you planning on controlling the fan speed based on that t_sensor readout? If so, what software are you using? or is it configurable in BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> the bios fan controller can use cpu, vrm, pch.. t-sensors as the control source.
Click to expand...

sweet! I did not know. My gpu's generally create the most heat in my loop. Since I am not using a dedicated controller, just the motherboard+ a couple splitters, it would be nice to just tie in a sensor to the MB.

Edit: is there a particular sensor that needs to be purchased on order to make this work? I have a simple waterproof sensor w/lcd that runs off a battery. Could I just splice it in and plug it up?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> sweet! I did not know. My gpu's generally create the most heat in my loop. Since I am not using a dedicated controller, just the motherboard+ a couple splitters, it would be nice to just tie in a sensor to the MB.
> 
> Edit: is there a particular sensor that needs to be purchased on order to make this work? I have a simple waterproof sensor w/lcd that runs off a battery. Could I just splice it in and plug it up?


a 10k themocouple. with the header connector (female). I use the ones ASUS provides with the mobo. You sure that mobo has the t-sensor headers?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a 10k themocouple. with the header connector (female). I use the ones ASUS provides with the mobo. You sure that mobo has the t-sensor headers?


If it's a Deluxe yes, it's the one located where Dango asked a few posts up


----------



## Dango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a 10k themocouple. with the header connector (female). I use the ones ASUS provides with the mobo. You sure that mobo has the t-sensor headers?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a 10k themocouple. with the header connector (female). I use the ones ASUS provides with the mobo. You sure that mobo has the t-sensor headers?






No specs on the thermistor listed in the manual, going off what you said, I need a 10k. Its an -A not a deluxe, so not one in the box. I have no idea if the one I have is a 10k or not, I will try to track that info down. I I cant find it, I imagine the worst case would be an 'out of range' if it was hooked up and was the incorrect type.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Most cheap consumer destined themocouples are 10K.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Most cheap consumer destined themocouples are 10K.


yeah, I did not wait for a resonse...just went ahead and wired it up. It is detected in BIOS, but I have no idea how to tie it in with Q control. Going to mess around with the monitor tab in BIOS and see if I can get something figured out. I would rather NOT install ASUS software if I dont have to. I just want all fans to be [email protected] and [email protected] tied to that sensor

Edit: HEY! look! a new sensor showed up











edit again:

looks like AISuite software is my only option right now. If anybody has any other ideas, I would love to uninstall DIP5

interesting to see these show up...no idea what they do, but there they are!


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


+rep

I went and looked in BIOS, but I did not look past the CPU fan for a source option...when I couldnt find one I assumed the rest would be the same...

you know what they say about 'assume'

It is working wonderfully now. uninstalled DIP5. Running valley and x264 to give it a go at worst case scenario for thermal output.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> +rep
> 
> I went and looked in BIOS, but I did not look past the CPU fan for a source option...when I couldnt find one I assumed the rest would be the same...
> 
> you know what they say about 'assume'
> 
> It is working wonderfully now. uninstalled DIP5. Running valley and x264 to give it a go at worst case scenario for thermal output.












I taped a sensor to the backside of one TX and have a fan sitting between them - major difference on the exposed components.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Truly a spot of huge bad luck. PCIe lanes not working can be linked to the CPU pins too. A faulty core is immediate grounds for a brand new replacement chip, best of luck.


Indeed, not the best situation.

I've noticed on my Rampage V extreme the following

Socket A1, C1 , D1 Are all fine and work correctly
Slot B1 how ever shows the RAM connected in the BIOS but does not read the RAM make or memory size
Slot A2 ,B2 don't show anything connected in at all .

Anyway to confirm this as a faulty motherboard and not the cpu anyone ?


----------



## Desolutional

What RAM kit is it by the way; issues like that can occur with RAM training too. Also can occur if you've overtightened the CPU block as weird as that may sound.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> interesting to see these show up...no idea what they do, but there they are!


Lol... those are O.C. socket tunables. Don't mess with them if you're not having any issues...


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> What RAM kit is it by the way; issues like that can occur with RAM training too. Also can occur if you've overtightened the CPU block as weird as that may sound.


Gskils ripjaws 3200Mhz 4x4Gbs

All the RAM works when in any of the other slots.. Its a bit of a head scratcher. Everything is running at stock and I've set the ram with manual settings and clocked it down to 2800Mhz

Many thanks


----------



## Wrecker66

Hi, i'm having problems with booting from samsung 950pro m2. i install Windows 7 on it but when it needs to boot up for the first time i get BSOD.
Everything in bios is reset to default.
I unplug all other sata devices. The installation is from bootable usb. Anyone else had this kind of problem? The board is x99deluxe/u3.1


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrecker66*
> 
> Hi, i'm having problems with booting from samsung 950pro m2. i install Windows 7 on it but when it needs to boot up for the first time i get BSOD.
> Everything in bios is reset to default.
> I unplug all other sata devices. The installation is from bootable usb. Anyone else had this kind of problem? The board is x99deluxe/u3.1


Did you install the Samsung NVMe driver during the Windows install? 7 doesn't have a native one..


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrecker66*
> 
> Hi, i'm having problems with booting from samsung 950pro m2. i install Windows 7 on it but when it needs to boot up for the first time i get BSOD.
> Everything in bios is reset to default.
> I unplug all other sata devices. The installation is from bootable usb. Anyone else had this kind of problem? The board is x99deluxe/u3.1


Hello

No issues here with the 950 or 750 on Win10. Both are plug n' play.


----------



## Wrecker66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Did you install the Samsung NVMe driver during the Windows install? 7 doesn't have a native one..


I didn't install any drivers. To be honest don't know how to do it and when. Is there any tutorial? I watched some youtube vids but no luck.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Gskils ripjaws 3200Mhz 4x4Gbs
> 
> All the RAM works when in any of the other slots.. Its a bit of a head scratcher. Everything is running at stock and I've set the ram with manual settings and clocked it down to 2800Mhz
> 
> Many thanks


With the RAM in other slots, does it work at 2133MHz?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> With the RAM in other slots, does it work at 2133MHz?


I'm going with the over-tightened MB screw syndrome ...

Check the ones near the DIMM


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> With the RAM in other slots, does it work at 2133MHz?


Will check when back tonight


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm going with the over-tightened MB screw syndrome ...
> 
> Check the ones near the DIMM


Lol , I'll be re-sinking the CPU later after I check the CPU pins .


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Lol , I'll be re-sinking the CPU later after I check the CPU pins .


Not just the CPU screws, but the actual MB screws closer to the DIMM - been there, screwed that


----------



## jdallara

Just curious, but is there an explanation of happens when the MB screws are over tight? Does it deform the traces within the PCB layers or does it have to do with bending the RAM sockets due to MB tray warp?

Jon.


----------



## cydufresne

hey everybody, im kind of stuck and confused about something, for the past couple of days i have been trying to overclock my 5930k. now im not new to this i have a 3770k on a MVE motherboard with corsair dominator 16gb ram, and that was way too easy to overclock since all you had to change was the ratio and raise the vcore. prior to that all i had were AMD cpu's. So my problem is that i cant overclock this config at all, i mean at all. i first tried the old ivy bridge way with bclk at 100, raising the ratio to 40 for starters and raising the vcore, i couldnt even get past the windows logo with a bsod. unfortunatly it BSOD's rather quickly but i was able to finally get the error message which was a machine_check_exception, so after searching the internet and reading forums, the only help i got was to disable fast boot and c states, which i did. so then i tried again and with the same overclock and still nothing. so after a while i used the xmp profile and raised vcores and ram core voltages, still bsod. the q-code i get on the mobo is AE, so i found a couple people online saying that it could be the amount of USB's i have connected to the mobo, so i disconnected everything and left the mouse and keyboard and still a bsod after i tried the same mild overclock. so on and on this went i even raised the vcore to 1.4 thinking maybe i got a **** cpu, but nope same bsod at the spot. at this point i need any advice i can get.

1. yes i updated the BIOS to the latest version
2. the system is watercooled with the EK-FB asus x99 monoblock
3. yes i ran stress tests prior to even trying an overclock just in case i had a faulty anything

BTW i can play GTAV and MGSV without any problems, so i assume that there is absolutely nothing with the configuration.

thanks


----------



## Desolutional

You have raised "VCCIN" or "CPU Input Voltage" to 1.95V right? 1.3Vcore is more than enough for 4.0GHz on the world's worst HW-E, so there's no reason to need to ever have to try 1.4V. For purposes of testing, keep your Vcore below 1.3V, keep temps with that cooler below 70C. You'd be right in assuming that the BSoD is related to your OC. HW-E OCs with multi, exactly the same as the previous gens.

1. Disable "CPU SVID Support"
2. Set "CPU Input Voltage" to 1.95V.
3. Set Vcore to 1.3V, and your multi to 40 and boot again. I'd personally feel more comfortable using 1.25V of Vcore here, but if your cooling permits, and just for testing...
4. x264 stress test for 1 hour, taking note of your temperatures at all times. Temperatures permitting, and if it passes 1 hour, drop Vcore (to say 1.25V) and another 1 hour.

For testing I use recursion to figure out how much Vcore I should use. E.g. if x264 fails after 20mins at 1.2V, but succeeds 1 hour at 1.25V, I'd set voltage to 1.22V, instead of going 0.01V steps lower each time and repeating 1 hour endlessly. 1 hour is enough to establish very rough stability, after that do a through 4 hour test to ensure that voltage is enough. VCCIN can be a limiting factor and is entirely chip dependent. Some of the best chips might need a lot of VCCIN, some might not need as much. It all depends on what other voltages you're running and what setup you've got.


----------



## cydufresne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You have raised "VCCIN" or "CPU Input Voltage" to 1.95V right? 1.3Vcore is more than enough for 4.0GHz on the world's worst HW-E, so there's no reason to need to ever have to try 1.4V. For purposes of testing, keep your Vcore below 1.3V, keep temps with that cooler below 70C. You'd be right in assuming that the BSoD is related to your OC. HW-E OCs with multi, exactly the same as the previous gens.
> 
> 1. Disable "CPU SVID Support"
> 2. Set "CPU Input Voltage" to 1.95V.
> 3. Set Vcore to 1.3V, and your multi to 40 and boot again. I'd personally feel more comfortable using 1.25V of Vcore here, but if your cooling permits, and just for testing...
> 4. x264 stress test for 1 hour, taking note of your temperatures at all times. Temperatures permitting, and if it passes 1 hour, drop Vcore (to say 1.25V) and another 1 hour.
> 
> For testing I use recursion to figure out how much Vcore I should use. E.g. if x264 fails after 20mins at 1.2V, but succeeds 1 hour at 1.25V, I'd set voltage to 1.22V, instead of going 0.01V steps lower each time and repeating 1 hour endlessly. 1 hour is enough to establish very rough stability, after that do a through 4 hour test to ensure that voltage is enough. VCCIN can be a limiting factor and is entirely chip dependent. Some of the best chips might need a lot of VCCIN, some might not need as much. It all depends on what other voltages you're running and what setup you've got.


thanks for the quick reply,

just tried your settings and i got q-code 79 which is csm initialization, and every time i try to disable it the mobo reboots and turns it back on. i raised vcore not vccin (btw i dont have vccin but i do have a vccio voltage)


----------



## Desolutional

Sorry about that, didn't have time to mess about in my BIOS.

It should be called "CPU SVID Support" and that should be shown below the "CPU Cache Voltage" place and "System Agent" stuff. Once disabled, the bottom option will display "CPU Input Voltage". Set that to 1.95V. I'm assuming you aren't using any LLC, so that should droop to around 1.9V ish. Shouldn't need to change these from Auto, but go into "Internal CPU Power Management" submenu and set "CPU Integrated VR Fault Management" to Disabled. Set "CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Management" to "High Performance".


----------



## cydufresne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Sorry about that, didn't have time to mess about in my BIOS.
> 
> It should be called "CPU SVID Support" and that should be shown below the "CPU Cache Voltage" place and "System Agent" stuff. Once disabled, the bottom option will display "CPU Input Voltage". Set that to 1.95V. I'm assuming you aren't using any LLC, so that should droop to around 1.9V ish. Shouldn't need to change these from Auto, but go into "Internal CPU Power Management" submenu and set "CPU Integrated VR Fault Management" to Disabled. Set "CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Management" to "High Performance".


Weirdest thing so I bit the bullet and used the 5 way optimization software from asus and it over clocked it to 4.6. I ran Aida for an hour and played mgsv for an hour and not single problem. So then I went into the bios and wrote down every change I saw, and cleared the cmos. Put the same settings in and It blue screened, so I'm lost.


----------



## sblantipodi

do you think that this work ok with my Asus X99 deluxe?



The Asus equivalent has only one type C or two type A so I prefer the Asrock one.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> do you think that this work ok with my Asus X99 deluxe?
> 
> 
> 
> The Asus equivalent has only one type C or two type A so I prefer the Asrock one.


Can either of them provide full spec power to the type C?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Can either of them provide full spec power to the type C?


they don't support usb power delivery, they support 3A at max.
just like the asus cards. Asus has the 3.1 UPD panel but I don't like it because it has two type-c and I don't need the panel.

A type-a and a type-c is preferable in my case.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> they don't support usb power delivery, they support 3A at max.
> just like the asus cards. Asus has the 3.1 UPD panel but I don't like it because it has two type-c and I don't need the panel.
> 
> A type-a and a type-c is preferable in my case.


Suspected as much, pretty sure I spotted a card that uses an additional SATA power connector, was on Amazon but don't recall the brand...


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Suspected as much, pretty sure I spotted a card that uses an additional SATA power connector, was on Amazon but don't recall the brand...


sincerely I'm not interested in usb power charging.
3A is enough I think.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> sincerely I'm not interested in usb power charging.
> 3A is enough I think.


But what about when those type C usb mini fridges start showing up


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> But what about when those type C usb mini fridges start showing up


3A equals to 15W, is more than enough for every portable devices out there.
USB power delivery is only needed if you want to charge your laptop from the desktop but sincerely, I'm not interested in it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> But what about when those type C usb mini fridges start showing up


the one that holds a 6-pack?


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the one that holds a 6-pack?


Was hoping with new power delivery for type C we'll get whole case ones


----------



## Silent Scone

I struggled to find devices even on a for the sake of basis that are 3.1 compliant, so it can't be of grave importance at the moment (for most users)


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm going with the over-tightened MB screw syndrome ...
> 
> Check the ones near the DIMM


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Not just the CPU screws, but the actual MB screws closer to the DIMM - been there, screwed that


Ah I've reseated the CPU and checked the screws . Only just seen this , I'll have to check the motherboard screws when I'm back later tonight .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> With the RAM in other slots, does it work at 2133MHz?


Yes all the RAM works in any of the A1 ,C1 ,D1 slots but not A2 , B1, B2 - Not tried C2, D2


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Gskils ripjaws 3200Mhz 4x4Gbs
> 
> All the RAM works when in any of the other slots.. Its a bit of a head scratcher. Everything is running at stock and I've set the ram with manual settings and clocked it down to 2800Mhz
> 
> Many thanks


There are definitely a bad batch of X99 motherboards floating around out there. I went through 3 in one week from the local Fry's until I found one that worked. The same situation - RAM would work individually in one of the slots, but not in the recommended slots...even for the recommended "1 stick test slot", different mobo, same BIOS rev, worked fine.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> There are definitely a bad batch of X99 motherboards floating around out there. I went through 3 in one week from the local Fry's until I found one that worked. The same situation - RAM would work individually in one of the slots, but not in the recommended slots...even for the recommended "1 stick test slot", different mobo, same BIOS rev, worked fine.


ahhh man well at least that confirms it . I'll email amazon and get it sent back asap.

At least I'm not the only one having these issues


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the one that holds a 6-pack?


Hmm maybe a USB 3.1 could drive a 12-pack mini fridge!


----------



## inedenimadam

Hey, this might be a long shot, but has anybody experienced S/PDIF going blank on occasion?


----------



## om1kron

I can't seem to find this in a search, but has anyone tried using the onboard m.2 along with the pcie m2 expansion card. essentially running 2 m.2 drives? I would like to know before biting the bullet if the board is capable of such. I imagine it would be, but figured this is the best place to ask.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *om1kron*
> 
> I can't seem to find this in a search, but has anyone tried using the onboard m.2 along with the pcie m2 expansion card. essentially running 2 m.2 drives? I would like to know before biting the bullet if the board is capable of such. I imagine it would be, but figured this is the best place to ask.


not quite the same but I'm running an Intel 750 NVMe PCIE + an M.2 drive in the m.2 slot. Best to have a 48 lane CPU.


----------



## Vperez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *om1kron*
> 
> I can't seem to find this in a search, but has anyone tried using the onboard m.2 along with the pcie m2 expansion card. essentially running 2 m.2 drives? I would like to know before biting the bullet if the board is capable of such. I imagine it would be, but figured this is the best place to ask.


I have an m2 drive and an Intel 750 drive both running at x4. You could do this on a 28 lane cpu but if you sli the vid cards switch to x8.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> I have an m2 drive and an Intel 750 drive both running at x4. You could do this on a 28 lane cpu but if you sli the vid cards switch to x8.


AFAIK depends on which mobo and which slot the SSD card is in?... explained in the manual.


----------



## Obrigado

why the voltage of the cpu remain locked at high level when i use the xmp profile?

i am too lazy to set every timings manually, but i want to use the xmp profile (with 125mhz strap) with the same auto variable voltage.

please asus respond.


----------



## om1kron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AFAIK depends on which mobo and which slot the SSD card is in?... explained in the manual.


yeah I understood a 40 lane cpu should let me run everything at max given its plugged into the right place. this is excellent news.


----------



## Vperez

Vid card slot 1 and 3. Ssd slot 5 and m.2. Will use All 40 lanes. Usb 3.1 has to be in the pcie2 slot. This is an issue.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> why the voltage of the cpu remain locked at high level when i use the xmp profile?
> 
> i am too lazy to set every timings manually, but i want to use the xmp profile (with 125mhz strap) with the same auto variable voltage.
> 
> please asus respond.


Hello

After selecting XMP manuallly set the desired voltage modes and values. Unless you are too lazy.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> After selecting XMP manuallly set the desired voltage modes and values. Unless you are too lazy.


nope....

doesn't work....

remain in fixed mode if i set all in auto (voltage..)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> why the voltage of the cpu remain locked at high level when i use the xmp profile?
> i am too lazy to set every timings manually, but i want to use the xmp profile (with 125mhz strap) with the same auto variable voltage.
> please asus respond.


open windows advanced power plan, verify that min proc state for the balanced plan is set to 0%. (assuming XMP is NOT disabling speedstep)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *om1kron*
> 
> yeah I understood a 40 lane cpu should let me run everything at max given its plugged into the right place. this is excellent news.


Nice - the PCIE SSD (NVMe) is very quick.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> nope....
> doesn't work....
> remain in fixed mode if i set all in auto (voltage..)


see above.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> open windows advanced power plan, verify that min proc state for the balanced plan is set to 0%. (assuming XMP is NOT disabling speedstep)
> Nice - the PCIE SSD (NVMe) is very quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see above.


i try in 10 minutes..

after oculus preorder----


----------



## DS4130

Out of curiosity does 0% make any real world difference to idle clocks from the default 5%?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Out of curiosity does 0% make any real world difference to idle clocks from the default 5%?


Not really, set it to 0% if you want.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Not really, set it to 0% if you want.


But I'm just asking will idle reduce my idle clock?


----------



## Kimir

You won't see a difference from 0 to 5%, the idle clock will be the same.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> Vid card slot 1 and 3. Ssd slot 5 and m.2. Will use All 40 lanes. Usb 3.1 has to be in the pcie2 slot. This is an issue.


there are usb 3.1 expansions that uses SATA Express instead of the pcie slot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Out of curiosity does 0% make any real world difference to idle clocks from the default 5%?


Yeah, what they said ^^^. I've never had an issue with 0% and haven't had a need for 5% (some games apparently don't like 0% I read somewhere).


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, what they said ^^^. I've never had an issue with 0% and haven't had a need for 5% *(some games apparently don't like 0% I read somewhere)*.


Really?









Well, can't helped, some games are just badly developed. Like Battlefield 3, played it the other days after a long time... Guess it didn't like the new NV driver or smtg, playing fine until I died, then the screen flash in black and goes back. If I do nothing or get resurrected I can still play, if I have to spawn back somewhere, the moment I click, black screen and can't do anything but restart the rig. Gotta love broke SLI lol, turned of SLI of my 780Ti KPE and work flawlessly. Oh yeah and DDU the driver then clean install didn't help, I suppose newest driver with previous gen card is not always a good idea.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, can't helped, some games are just badly developed. Like Battlefield 3, played it the other days after a long time... Guess it didn't like the new NV driver or smtg, playing fine until I died, then the screen flash in black and goes back. If I do nothing or get resurrected I can still play, if I have to spawn back somewhere, the moment I click, black screen and can't do anything but restart the rig. Gotta love broke SLI lol, turned of SLI of my 780Ti KPE and work flawlessly. Oh yeah and DDU the driver then clean install didn't help, *I suppose newest driver with previous gen card is not always a good idea*.


That could be it... sounds all too likely.


----------



## Desolutional

If you thought 0% was bad, just wait until you start playing with C6 state for *0V on idle*. Games should never have any issues with CPU scaling as that is supposed to be entirely transparent to the game itself. However there are certain cases where the game tries to be "smart" and ends up breaking itself: Elite Dangerous not playing nice with nVidia's perfectly fine and realistic GPU boost function. In said case, it is, and still is, ED's fault...


----------



## DS4130

But what about that 24 case USB C mini fridge...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> But what about that 24 case USB C mini fridge...


check ebay...


----------



## L36

New BIOS is out. 2101


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> New BIOS is out. 2101


out for the -A too.

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> New BIOS is out. 2101


Man I wish ASUS was more transparent about their BIOS change log. "Improve system stability." isn't really much to go by lol.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Why the Deluxe 3.1 still have 1901 bios as the latest ? while the normal Deluxe have 2101 ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Man I wish ASUS was more transparent about their BIOS change log. "Improve system stability." isn't really much to go by lol.


The change list would most probably not directly correlate to what may or may not improve and as a result translating to listing potential improvements that possibly won't be spotted by most users isn't the best idea.

If you aren't experiencing any issues when overclocking then most users won't be interested in looking for a UEFI update. If you are, it may or may not resolve your issue. Listing changes (for example) to stability on a particularly bad ratio, the user may well think that's the end of their problems when sadly it's not that easy. Simplicity for simplicity sake is most likely (I could be mistaken of course) why these things are kept this way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Why the Deluxe 3.1 still have 1901 bios as the latest ? while the normal Deluxe have 2101 ?


Updates are quite often staggered


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Man I wish ASUS was more transparent about their BIOS change log. "Improve system stability." isn't really much to go by lol.


I second this.

Would be interesting to see


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Updates are quite often staggered


At-least same bios for same board


----------



## kx11

hopefully this new bios will help me a bit with OC


----------



## pharaohspaw

If it's any consolation to the -A and Deluxe owners, the 1302 BIOS that came out a little while back for the X99-E WS said pretty much the same thing.









People have reported better OC stability with it over the in X99-E WS owners topic. One person said they were able to get another 200Mhz of OC (can't remember if they said with their RAM or CPU) with 1302 that they couldn't run stable before.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Flashed my Deluxe 3.1 to 2101 bios from Deluxe non 3.1 site..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Flashed my Deluxe 3.1 to 2101 bios from Deluxe non 3.1 site..


This was an option but I don't really feel comfortable even in specific cases to advise cross flashing (nor is it my place to). But yes they are the same board


----------



## seross69

Has anyone used one of the Intel SSD DC P3000 Series SSD PCIe cards on their motherboard as a boot drive? If so what is the performance like?


----------



## Desolutional

Apparently a SATA 850 matches 950 Pro SSD boot times.







If you haven't invested in a PCIe SSD, and aren't planning on doing heavy IO database work, I'd just go with a SATA drive and spend the cash on a GPU upgrade, etc. I still think PCIe drives are in a primitive phase and require active ventilation to ensure they don't overheat during heavy transfers. It's great tech and all, don't get me wrong - but it depends on what performance you need out of one. Sort of like a TITAN X vs. 980 Ti (ignoring any overclocking). With X-Point approaching I think we'll definitely see a drop in the insane 5x pricing of these extreme SSDs, especially if X-Point is as cost effective as it's being hyped up to be. Early samples of X-Point look like DRAM, and implementing the chips onto a NVMe form factor or PCIe shouldn't be too hard to do (in fact probably easier). 512GB per "DRAM" module.

On another note, 960GB SSD for £142 ($172)! Prices are dropping like crazy on SATA SSDs.

TH did a review: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/intel-ssd-dc-p3700-nvme,review-33018-5.html It has *phenomenal* QD1 performance if database mashing is your sort of forté.


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Why the Deluxe 3.1 still have 1901 bios as the latest ? while the normal Deluxe have 2101 ?


waiting for new BIOS for 3.1 version aswell


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Apparently a SATA 850 matches 950 Pro SSD boot times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't invested in a PCIe SSD, and aren't planning on doing heavy IO database work, I'd just go with a SATA drive and spend the cash on a GPU upgrade, etc. I still think PCIe drives are in a primitive phase and require active ventilation to ensure they don't overheat during heavy transfers. It's great tech and all, don't get me wrong - but it depends on what performance you need out of one. Sort of like a TITAN X vs. 980 Ti (ignoring any overclocking). With X-Point approaching I think we'll definitely see a drop in the insane 5x pricing of these extreme SSDs, especially if X-Point is as cost effective as it's being hyped up to be. Early samples of X-Point look like DRAM, and implementing the chips onto a NVMe form factor or PCIe shouldn't be too hard to do (in fact probably easier). 512GB per "DRAM" module.
> 
> On another note, 960GB SSD for £142 ($172)! Prices are dropping like crazy on SATA SSDs.
> 
> TH did a review: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/intel-ssd-dc-p3700-nvme,review-33018-5.html It has *phenomenal* QD1 performance if database mashing is your sort of forté.


Thank you for this information and I am aware of the limitations of the PCIe on the x99 platform, from what I have read they perform a lot better on the z170 than the x99 and will do better when they release the later chips! I am looking for the best performance I can get and like intels reliability.

I am just wondering if they work good on the X99 platform and if they are bootable?? Also if anyone has had any experience with these that I might could learn from.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thank you for this information and I am aware of the limitations of the PCIe on the x99 platform, from what I have read they perform a lot better on the z170 than the x99 and will do better when they release the later chips! I am looking for the best performance I can get and like intels reliability.
> 
> I am just wondering if they work good on the X99 platform and if they are bootable?? Also if anyone has had any experience with these that I might could learn from.


I use a 750 as a boot on x99. runs great. There's one user here (can;t recall the UN) that running a 1.2GB 3700 since it launched.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I use a 750 as a boot on x99. runs great. There's one user here (can;t recall the UN) that running a 1.2GB 3700 since it launched.


Thanks for this Jpmboy... Trying to decide on the X99 versus the Z170


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> waiting for new BIOS for 3.1 version aswell


Flashed my one to 2101 bios from Deluxe not 3.1 version and every thing work just fine


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Flashed my one to 2101 bios from Deluxe not 3.1 version and every thing work just fine


okey will try it too


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> okey will try it too


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*


Ive got the Asus X99 pro. im on 1901... have you noticed any differences from updating your bios? whats the change? trying to figure out if i should update and the benefits..


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks for this Jpmboy... Trying to decide on the X99 versus the Z170


Gaming? Z170. Anything beefier? X99! The 6700K is an overpriced... 6600K is *slightly* better. In all honesty, X99 is half about the power, and half about the fun in trying to fix broken things... things never meant to be broken by normal users; but we aren't normal users.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ive got the Asus X99 pro. im on 1901... have you noticed any differences from updating your bios? whats the change? trying to figure out if i should update and the benefits..


My cpu still at stock so no change at all..


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*


done and all seems stable

I will try some benches tonight and see its stable as it was on 1901 - 5930k @ 4.5Ghz @ 1.3V


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This was an option but I don't really feel comfortable even in specific cases to advise cross flashing (nor is it my place to). But yes they are the same board


Crossing flashing? Isn't it literally the same board but with different add-ins such as the PCIe USB 3.1 card thrown in the box? The BIOS doesn't know anything about the 3.1 AFAIK.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> done and all seems stable
> 
> I will try some benches tonight and see its stable as it was on 1901 - 5930k @ 4.5Ghz @ 1.3V


Yea, please report back when you do this... interested to know the outcome. ill be next to do this if all goes well.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Gaming? Z170. Anything beefier? X99! The 6700K is an overpriced... 6600K is *slightly* better. In all honesty, X99 is half about the power, and half about the fun in trying to fix broken things... things never meant to be broken by normal users; but we aren't normal users.


Not really much of a gamer mainly, office apps, encoding, trans-coding, working with movies and video some small scale CAD... Really more I read what you guys say the more it makes me want to stick to what I have until they release the new platform for the high end CPU's x190 or what ever it will be?







I know my self that the RVBE with the 4960x and 2 titan x's is a beast but I want the new fast drives


----------



## inedenimadam

Updated BIOS last night, ran HCI to about 1700% while I slept....Could be placebo, but I am able to run 3200 16-16-16 @ 1.29V, which previously was flaky at best no matter the voltage/SA combos I tried (kept it at 17-18-18 for stability). Haven't tested dropping core/cache/input voltage on the new bios because I really dont have any headroom left to go up a multiplier, but may get to tinker with it a bit over the weekend. .

Anybody else see any potential improvements on 2101?


----------



## djgar

My reason for updating to a new BIOS that claims "improved stability" when I have no problems is that it may allow me to up the OC. Being the adventurous type that enjoys a challenge, I cannot resist. But I've been known to revert back if things don't work out well.

Having said that I'm waiting for the X99-A USB 3.1 version. The plain X99-A is out, but I noticed that the 2001 rev gives different zip packed size and CRCs between the plain and USB 3.1 versions.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Not really much of a gamer mainly, office apps, encoding, trans-coding, working with movies and video some small scale CAD... Really more I read what you guys say the more it makes me want to stick to what I have until they release the new platform for the high end CPU's x190 or what ever it will be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my self that the RVBE with the 4960x and 2 titan x's is a beast but I want the new fast drives


For heavy multimedia workloads, and money being no issue, Xeon is the way to go assuming these apps are great at multithreading. Shove a ton of RAM in there too for good measure (32GB or more). Speed won't necessarily make a huge difference, but faster is always nicer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Updated BIOS last night, ran HCI to about 1700% while I slept....Could be placebo, but I am able to run 3200 16-16-16 @ 1.29V, which previously was flaky at best no matter the voltage/SA combos I tried (kept it at 17-18-18 for stability). Haven't tested dropping core/cache/input voltage on the new bios because I really dont have any headroom left to go up a multiplier, but may get to tinker with it a bit over the weekend. .
> 
> Anybody else see any potential improvements on 2101?


Might be DRAM Training improvement. 2001 BIOS ruined training for me, will probably give 2101 a shot once I delink my RAID setup.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> For heavy multimedia workloads, and money being no issue, Xeon is the way to go assuming these apps are great at multithreading. Shove a ton of RAM in there too for good measure (32GB or more). Speed won't necessarily make a huge difference, but faster is always nicer.


It's great to see those busy Amazon pages display in a zip














...


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thank you for this information and I am aware of the limitations of the PCIe on the x99 platform, from what I have read they perform a lot better on the z170 than the x99 and will do better when they release the later chips! I am looking for the best performance I can get and like intels reliability.
> 
> I am just wondering if they work good on the X99 platform and if they are bootable?? Also if anyone has had any experience with these that I might could learn from.


Did you have any source for the PCIe SSD performance being a lot better on Z170 platform?

Have been running the SM951 since August without issues at rated performance, certainly feels snappier on very heavy workloads than the 850 Pro and Evo's that are in the same workstation


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Did you have any source for the PCIe SSD performance being a lot better on Z170 platform?
> 
> Have been running the SM951 since August without issues at rated performance, certainly feels snappier on very heavy workloads than the 850 Pro and Evo's that are in the same workstation


Well maybe I should have clarified my self as I am talking about the NVM support is better on a Z170 and I can not remember what article i read but I think the Intel NVM SSD drives the 750, 3500, 3600 and the 3700 get better performance with the Z170. And only the Z170 will boot the 3608 Intel SSD drive as it is to NVM controllers in raid 0


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well maybe I should have clarified my self as I am talking about the NVM support is better on a Z170 and I can not remember what article i read but I think the Intel NVM SSD drives the 750, 3500, 3600 and the 3700 get better performance with the Z170. And only the Z170 will boot the 3608 Intel SSD drive as it is to NVM controllers in raid 0


Yeah it is the SM951 NVMe I'm using as a boot drive on Asus X99... It is possible the Intel drives perform better on Z170 but don't remember seeing much proof of that?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Yeah it is the SM951 NVMe I'm using as a boot drive on Asus X99...


from everything I have read that is one sweet drive!!!! Actually out performs the Intel drives in seq read and writes but can not come close to the IOPS on the intel drives.. I have read so much on the Intel NVM ssd drives the last few days they are starting to come out of my ears!!!


----------



## Desolutional

Intel drives truly excel at the little things, and for massive different data, that makes a world of difference. I guess you get what you pay for,


----------



## Kutalion

Hey guys, we've done a video tutorial how to install the EK monoblock on Asus X99 boards.






As far as thermal results - VRM is about 15 degrees cooler, VRM backplate is whole 30 degrees cooler. CPU thermals are about the same or a bit better than what we measured in the same loop with Alphacool XP3 Light considering the ambient temp rose by about 2.5 degrees celsius between the tests.

Its not in english but pics speak for themselves, if you're interested you can find them here:
http://www.pcaxe.com/hardver/hladjenja/ekwb-asus-x99-monoblok-montaza-tutorijal/strana-3

Hope you enjoy and it helps you guys mount it yourself. We've done this the first time during the video as well.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice video, I'm sure many will find this helpful


----------



## Gambaholic

ASUS x99-e ws: No m.2 drive while RAID is enabled in BIOS?

Okay, here is my problem...
The BIOS is unable to detect the m.2 drive while RAID is enabled on the SATA Controller. The m.2 drive is not a SATA device so why does setting up a RAID affect the BIOS's ability to detect it?

Info:
New build.
ASUS x99-e ws usb 3.1 mobo.
BIOS updated to current version 0602.
Samsung 950 Pro nvme SSD drive installed in the boards m.2 slot.
Win7 DVD in optical drive.
Booted from DVD, installed Samsung NVMe driver v1.4.7.16.
Installed Win7 Pro SP1 and updated.
Installed all latest mobo drivers from ASUS.

So far so good. No problems.

I have 3 500gb Samsung Evo 850 SSD's I want to run in RAID 0 array. I enable RAID per user manual instructions:

"You must enable the RAID function in the BIOS Setup before creating RAID sets using SATA HDDs. To set the RAID item in BIOS: 1. Enter the BIOS Setup during POST. 2. Go to the Advanced menu > PCH Storage Configuration > SATA Controller 1 Mode Selection, then press . 3. Set the SATA Mode item to [RAID Mode]. 4. Save your changes, and then exit the BIOS Setup."

I save and exit, the pc reboots. I hit Ctrl+I to access the Intel RST console. I setup my RAID 0 array, save, and exit. The pc reboots and then poof, no more m.2 drive. Which of course means there is no OS to boot into and I get taken right back to the bios.

Of course now the BIOS does not see the m.2 drive so there is no way to select it in the boot order. Even if I change the SATA Controller back to AHCI, save and reboot, the m.2 drive is still not seen. At this point I have to shutdown, disconnect the 3 Evo 850's, reboot and 'et voila', it boots back into Windows.

For hours I tried every permutation of settings in the BIOS>CSM>UEFI and Legacy OpROM options, while enabling the SATA Controller to RAID. Always the same result, after enabling RAID the BIOS no longer detects the m.2 drive.

I finally gave up on the hardware RAID setup. I went ahead and reconnected the 3 Evo 850's this time leaving the SATA Controller set to AHCI in the BIOS. I boot into Windows, open the Disk Management console and setup a software RAID array (striped volume dynamic disk). I reboot and everything is fine. I reboot a couple more times just to make sure it keeps coming back. ;-) No problem, all is good.

Next I decide to see what happens if I try to enable RAID in the BIOS again. I reboot into the BIOS, set the SATA Controller to RAID, save and exit. I hit Ctrl+I during post, setup the RAID in the Intel RST console, save and exit. The pc reboots only this time it boots into windows! Awesome! I open the Disk Management console and 'et viola', there is my new disk waiting to be configured as a new volume on a basic disk. (The previously configured 'stipend volume dynamic disk' is gone.) I configure it and give my self a pat on the back for getting the hardware RAID 0 setup and working. All is good! I'm in Windows with my OS on my m.2 drive and I have my 3 SSD hardware RAID 0 array just waiting to be fed.









Here's where things get even more weird. I reboot to make sure it's all working proper and.... POOF!!!, once again the BIOS cannot find the m.2 drive!!









I've done everything I know how to do. Anybody got any idea's? Can anyone with an ASUS x99 mobo running there OS on an m.2 confirm this for me? I'd really appreciate any help I can get. For now I'm just going to nix the RAID 0 and use the drives as separate disks.

Thx,
John


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well maybe I should have clarified my self as I am talking about the NVM support is better on a Z170 and I can not remember what article i read but I think the Intel NVM SSD drives the 750, 3500, 3600 and the 3700 get better performance with the Z170. And only the Z170 will boot the 3608 Intel SSD drive as it is to NVM controllers in raid 0


THe performasnce "difference" is solely a synthetic benchmark difference.. unless you are building FILE SERVER. NVMe drives work fine on x99.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gambaholic*
> 
> ASUS x99-e ws: No m.2 drive while RAID is enabled in BIOS?
> 
> Okay, here is my problem...
> The BIOS is unable to detect the m.2 drive while RAID is enabled on the SATA Controller. The m.2 drive is not a SATA device so why does setting up a RAID affect the BIOS's ability to detect it?
> 
> Info:
> New build.
> ASUS x99-e ws usb 3.1 mobo.
> BIOS updated to current version 0602.
> Samsung 950 Pro nvme SSD drive installed in the boards m.2 slot.
> Win7 DVD in optical drive.
> Booted from DVD, installed Samsung NVMe driver v1.4.7.16.
> Installed Win7 Pro SP1 and updated.
> Installed all latest mobo drivers from ASUS.
> 
> So far so good. No problems.
> 
> I have 3 500gb Samsung Evo 850 SSD's I want to run in RAID 0 array. I enable RAID per user manual instructions:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "You must enable the RAID function in the BIOS Setup before creating RAID sets using SATA HDDs. To set the RAID item in BIOS: 1. Enter the BIOS Setup during POST. 2. Go to the Advanced menu > PCH Storage Configuration > SATA Controller 1 Mode Selection, then press . 3. Set the SATA Mode item to [RAID Mode]. 4. Save your changes, and then exit the BIOS Setup."
> 
> I save and exit, the pc reboots. I hit Ctrl+I to access the Intel RST console. I setup my RAID 0 array, save, and exit. The pc reboots and then poof, no more m.2 drive. Which of course means there is no OS to boot into and I get taken right back to the bios.
> 
> Of course now the BIOS does not see the m.2 drive so there is no way to select it in the boot order. Even if I change the SATA Controller back to AHCI, save and reboot, the m.2 drive is still not seen. At this point I have to shutdown, disconnect the 3 Evo 850's, reboot and 'et voila', it boots back into Windows.
> 
> For hours I tried every permutation of settings in the BIOS>CSM>UEFI and Legacy OpROM options, while enabling the SATA Controller to RAID. Always the same result, after enabling RAID the BIOS no longer detects the m.2 drive.
> 
> I finally gave up on the hardware RAID setup. I went ahead and reconnected the 3 Evo 850's this time leaving the SATA Controller set to AHCI in the BIOS. I boot into Windows, open the Disk Management console and setup a software RAID array (striped volume dynamic disk). I reboot and everything is fine. I reboot a couple more times just to make sure it keeps coming back. ;-) No problem, all is good.
> 
> Next I decide to see what happens if I try to enable RAID in the BIOS again. I reboot into the BIOS, set the SATA Controller to RAID, save and exit. I hit Ctrl+I during post, setup the RAID in the Intel RST console, save and exit. The pc reboots only this time it boots into windows! Awesome! I open the Disk Management console and 'et viola', there is my new disk waiting to be configured as a new volume on a basic disk. (The previously configured 'stipend volume dynamic disk' is gone.) I configure it and give my self a pat on the back for getting the hardware RAID 0 setup and working. All is good! I'm in Windows with my OS on my m.2 drive and I have my 3 SSD hardware RAID 0 array just waiting to be fed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's where things get even more weird. I reboot to make sure it's all working proper and.... POOF!!!, once again the BIOS cannot find the m.2 drive!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done everything I know how to do. Anybody got any idea's? Can anyone with an ASUS x99 mobo running there OS on an m.2 confirm this for me? I'd really appreciate any help I can get. For now I'm just going to nix the RAID 0 and use the drives as separate disks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thx,
> John


So, I have an M.2 drive (not NVMe) and swap in a raid 0 install of windows7 occasionally. The R5E still sees the m.2 (which has steam and some other programs now, but was my win10 boot drive) since it is formatted at ACHI which is a subset of raid. Enter bios, set the M.2 slot to M.2 not auto. build the raid, ente4r bios... the M.2 drive is not shown in the option boot list? If yes, it's likely cause you formatted the drive as ACHI windows boot drive?


----------



## David20Player

Last night I went ahead and installed the 2101 BIOS through the EZ Flash Utility 2 from within the BIOS and it said that it was successful. The computer restarted automatically and now I'm getting a Q-Code of 69. I had version 2001 on there and have had this motherboard from Newegg since last January so almost one year. I have tried the BIOS flashback by renaming the older 2001 BIOS to X99D.CAP and powering the system off. Then I held the flashback button for 3 seconds which then took about 3 minutes to flash back. I have also removed the CMOS battery for 5 minutes.

I'm still receiving a Q-Code of 69.

I have the Asus X99 Deluxe Motherboard without the USB 3.1 new revision.

I talked to Asus Technical Support and they had me go through the same steps again while on the phone and they recommended that I RMA the board.

Is there any way for me to somehow get this board to work without sending it in?
Also what will happen to my Windows 10 Pro 64 bit that I got free from the Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit upgrade when I get another motherboard?


----------



## Gambaholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THe performasnce "difference" is solely a synthetic benchmark difference.. unless you are building FILE SERVER. NVMe drives work fine on x99.
> So, I have an M.2 drive (not NVMe) and swap in a raid 0 install of windows7 occasionally. The R5E still sees the m.2 (which has steam and some other programs now, but was my win10 boot drive) since it is formatted at ACHI which is a subset of raid. Enter bios, set the M.2 slot to M.2 not auto. build the raid, ente4r bios... the M.2 drive is not shown in the option boot list? If yes, it's likely cause you formatted the drive as ACHI windows boot drive?


Hi,
I'm not sure you're familiar with the X99-e WS USB 3.1 mobo BIOS. There is no option to set the M.2 slot to Auto, M.2 etc. There is a menu option on the Advanced tab named NVMe Configuration. When I select this option I see "NVMe controller and Drive information" but it's grayed out and there is no information. Shouldn't the 950 Pro be listed there? The only place in the entire BIOS that I see acknowledgement of the Samsung 950 is on the Boot tab under Boot Options. There it has "N1-Samsung SSD 950 Pro 256GB listed as an option.

When I enable RAID via the Advanced>PCH Storage Configuration>SATA Controller 1 Mode Selection and then go back to check Boot options the 950 Pro is still selected. Once I reboot the BIOS no longer detects the 950 Pro ( that is connected to the dedicated M.2 connector on the motherboard).

I believe this is a bug in the BIOS. I'm thinking about trying the previous BIOS version and see if I have the same issue.


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Yea, please report back when you do this... interested to know the outcome. ill be next to do this if all goes well.


seems like this BIOS is pretty good

I am able to run my 5930k through benhces at [email protected] and before i was able only to do 4.5ghz

no problem at this time from my side


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> seems like this BIOS is pretty good
> 
> I am able to run my 5930k through benhces at [email protected] and before i was able only to do 4.5ghz
> 
> no problem at this time from my side


That's pretty sweet to say the least


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Should I update bios, is it ok?

And also I always used EZ flash menu, never used special USB port / name changing - and had no problem.


----------



## Kimir

Do you have the need to update it?

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Desolutional

Lol BIOS broke my 3200MHz (which I don't care about), but now I can OC cache to 44 and core to 44 with less voltage. A lesser evil I guess.









Does actually seem as if ASUS have done something good with this update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David20Player*
> 
> Is there any way for me to somehow get this board to work without sending it in?
> Also what will happen to my Windows 10 Pro 64 bit that I got free from the Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit upgrade when I get another motherboard?


Do an extremely barebones boot. Unplug everything except your boot drive, keyboard, mouse, only one GPU (no SLI), connected to only one monitor. Remove all but one RAM stick and do the CMOS pull, etc. again. Attempt booting again. I find 1502 BIOS to be the "troubleshooting" BIOS I always flashback when there has been a significant issue. Could be an extremely rare chance that the BIOS update fudged the O.C. socket or a DRAM socket, but it shouldn't have cause it has no reason to.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gambaholic*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm not sure you're familiar with the X99-e WS USB 3.1 mobo BIOS. There is no option to set the M.2 slot to Auto, M.2 etc. There is a menu option on the Advanced tab named NVMe Configuration. When I select this option I see "NVMe controller and Drive information" but it's grayed out and there is no information. Shouldn't the 950 Pro be listed there? The only place in the entire BIOS that I see acknowledgement of the Samsung 950 is on the Boot tab under Boot Options. There it has "N1-Samsung SSD 950 Pro 256GB listed as an option.
> 
> When I enable RAID via the Advanced>PCH Storage Configuration>SATA Controller 1 Mode Selection and then go back to check Boot options the 950 Pro is still selected. Once I reboot the BIOS no longer detects the 950 Pro ( that is connected to the dedicated M.2 connector on the motherboard).
> 
> I believe this is a bug in the BIOS. I'm thinking about trying the previous BIOS version and see if I have the same issue.


I do not have the x99-ws (had the x79--e ws tho







). Is the M.2 drive ACHI or NVMe? These are the bios pages I was referring to:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Is the M.2 drive listed in the boot override menu?
also, if you hit cntrl-I during post (to enter the raid menu) is the M.2 drive listed?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Do you have the need to update it?
> 
> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


My BIOS is always broke - it can't access my bank account. However it is always looking for faster optimization - it's part of the Overclocker's Oath


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> My BIOS is always broke - it can't access my bank account. However it is always looking for faster optimization - it's part of the Overclocker's Oath


luckily it CAN'T access your bank account!


----------



## hemirunner426

I moved from 2001 to 2101 on an X99-A

OC profile doesn't seem to be compatible between UEFI versions so I ended up setting my OC up again.

With this EUFI it looks like I was able to drop VCCIN significantly. 1.98V/LLC6 in 2001 to 1.90/LLC9 in 2101. Max VCCIN voltage I see in AIDIA64 is 1.936 while running handbrake. I'm still testing, but I have about 10 hours of encoding behind this new setting with no hangs.

Previous EUFI versions would choke after a couple hours of encoding with a VCCIN below 1.98. So, there are definitely some changes in 2101. I would love to know what those are!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemirunner426*
> 
> I would love to know what those are!


X99-A BIOS 2101
Improve system stability.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> luckily it CAN'T access your bank account!


And if it did it would still be fairly broke


----------



## hemirunner426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> X99-A BIOS 2101
> Improve system stability.


Exactly! What does that mean? Did they make improvements to the VRM microcode? What other improvements did they make to achieve better system stability?

Its just nice to have information, especially when results change as much as they do. (In my case, lower input voltage). When you're informed, you can make better decisions and tweak more!


----------



## Desolutional

Apparently you'll have to ask ASUS about that, the internal changelog is kept confidential. I brought the issue up earlier lol


----------



## hemirunner426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Apparently you'll have to ask ASUS about that, the internal changelog is kept confidential. I brought the issue up earlier lol


*sigh* Indeed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Crossing flashing? Isn't it literally the same board but with different add-ins such as the PCIe USB 3.1 card thrown in the box? The BIOS doesn't know anything about the 3.1 AFAIK.


Given the last part of my post I don't know how you misunderstood what I was saying with how it could cause confusion in certain cases.


----------



## djgar

Unfortunately the X99-A USB 3.1 does have a different USB chip set on-board from the plain X99-A, so I'm stuck waiting for that board's specific 2101 BIOS, sigh ...


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David20Player*
> 
> Last night I went ahead and installed the 2101 BIOS through the EZ Flash Utility 2 from within the BIOS and it said that it was successful. The computer restarted automatically and now I'm getting a Q-Code of 69. I had version 2001 on there and have had this motherboard from Newegg since last January so almost one year. I have tried the BIOS flashback by renaming the older 2001 BIOS to X99D.CAP and powering the system off. Then I held the flashback button for 3 seconds which then took about 3 minutes to flash back. I have also removed the CMOS battery for 5 minutes.
> 
> I'm still receiving a Q-Code of 69.
> 
> I have the Asus X99 Deluxe Motherboard without the USB 3.1 new revision.
> 
> I talked to Asus Technical Support and they had me go through the same steps again while on the phone and they recommended that I RMA the board.
> 
> Is there any way for me to somehow get this board to work without sending it in?
> Also what will happen to my Windows 10 Pro 64 bit that I got free from the Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit upgrade when I get another motherboard?


As far as Windows 10 activation, it depends. If you have run out of seeds (activations on the product key) you may have to call Microsoft. It's not a big deal. I did it twice in one week and they simply asked me for my original Windows 8.1 product code and performed a remote session to enter in a new key. I don't know why they couldn't just give me the code over the phone, but it's a trust issue I suppose.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David20Player*
> 
> Last night I went ahead and installed the 2101 BIOS through the EZ Flash Utility 2 from within the BIOS and it said that it was successful. The computer restarted automatically and now I'm getting a Q-Code of 69. I had version 2001 on there and have had this motherboard from Newegg since last January so almost one year. I have tried the BIOS flashback by renaming the older 2001 BIOS to X99D.CAP and powering the system off. Then I held the flashback button for 3 seconds which then took about 3 minutes to flash back. I have also removed the CMOS battery for 5 minutes.
> 
> I'm still receiving a Q-Code of 69.
> 
> I have the Asus X99 Deluxe Motherboard without the USB 3.1 new revision.
> 
> I talked to Asus Technical Support and they had me go through the same steps again while on the phone and they recommended that I RMA the board.
> 
> Is there any way for me to somehow get this board to work without sending it in?
> Also what will happen to my Windows 10 Pro 64 bit that I got free from the Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit upgrade when I get another motherboard?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> If you have access to another PC with USB port, you could potentially try the BIOS flashback button. Check your manual for the procedure. You must use the dedicated USB port, have the version of the BIOS you want to install copied to the thumb stick, and press the button at the appropriate time.
> 
> As far as Windows 10 activation, it depends. If you have run out of seeds (activations on the product key) you may have to call Microsoft. It's not a big deal. I did it twice in one week and they simply asked me for my original Windows 8.1 product code and performed a remote session to enter in a new key. I don't know why they couldn't just give me the code over the phone, but it's a trust issue I suppose.


I would try the BIOS Flashback as indicated by mypickaxe. I have had on occasion weird BIOS behavior using EZ Flash. The sure way is the BIOS Flashback button way.


----------



## Desolutional

He did use the button. I read another thread where the user had a dud stick of RAM, not sure how that would happen with a BIOS update however.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Man I wish ASUS was more transparent about their BIOS change log. "Improve system stability." isn't really much to go by lol.


same here


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> He did use the button. I read another thread where the user had a dud stick of RAM, not sure how that would happen with a BIOS update however.


You're right, I didn't see that part of his comment.


----------



## xixou

Hi,

Feel free to follow my guide and explanation if you want a rock stable machine with some overclocking capabilities but still using the great power reduction using adaptive features ^^

http://users.skynet.be/xixou/asus_x99_deluxe_bios_5930k_settings_by_xixou.pdf


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Feel free to follow my guide and explanation if you want a rock stable machine with some overclocking capabilities but still using the great power reduction using adaptive features ^^
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/asus_x99_deluxe_bios_5930k_settings_by_xixou.pdf


This hasn't melted my 5930K, so I think this is worth a try for others if they've had instability in the past and don't know where to start.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/asus_x99_deluxe_bios_5930k_settings_by_xixou.pdf]http://users.skynet.be/xixou/asus_x99_deluxe_bios_5930k_settings_by_xixou.pdf


Bruh.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Feel free to follow my guide and explanation if you want a rock stable machine with some overclocking capabilities but still using the great power reduction using adaptive features ^^
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/asus_x99_deluxe_bios_5930k_settings_by_xixou.pdf


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Bruh.


Ahnold is coming to get us ...


----------



## djgar

Hmm ... some Broadwell-E news:

Broadwell-E @ Computex


----------



## Desolutional

$1500, holey moley. Gosh I think I'll stick to my hexcore for now, and upgrade to a dual Xeon mobo if I need power in the future. They're really not skimping on the pricing for a HW-E rehash with reduced die are they?


----------



## Silent Scone

Get saving


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> $1500, holey moley. Gosh I think I'll stick to my hexcore for now, and upgrade to a dual Xeon mobo if I need power in the future. They're really not skimping on the pricing for a HW-E rehash with reduced die are they?


Gotta wait for those Newegg specials


----------



## pharaohspaw

gotta pay to play, I guess. I don't feel bad at all for not waiting now - I don't need 2 more cores THAT bad.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's not confirmed however. Intel's Extreme pricing hasn't changed in however many years so I wouldn't be surprised if this was false info. Although it could just as easily be true lol.


----------



## Desolutional

Well it is WCCFTECH...


----------



## sblantipodi

1500€ for a desktop CPU is simply too much.


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Ahnold is coming to get us ...


Lol ^^ One of my favorite movie Terminator 2 ! And my first movie at the cinema ! (gosh I'm old ^^)

I think the 10 cores cpu will be sold at 1500 to avoid competition with XEON


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Lol ^^ One of my favorite movie Terminator 2 ! And my first movie at the cinema ! (gosh I'm old ^^)
> 
> I think the 10 cores cpu will be sold at 1500 to avoid competition with XEON


Old?? I'm assuming you're being sarcastic







. My first cinema excursion probably had Clark Gable







. I do remember looking at a TV for the first time (B&W) and being upset that after changing channels and coming back it hadn't stopped the initial western program (probably Gene Autry) until I resumed watching the channel ...

10 cores is tempting at a better price ... for me the 8 core would be a definite upgrade to my 5820K.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Old?? I'm assuming you're being sarcastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My first cinema excursion probably had Clark Gable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I do remember looking at a TV for the first time (B&W) and being upset that after changing channels and coming back it hadn't stopped the initial western program (probably Gene Autry) until I resumed watching the channel ...
> 
> 10 cores is tempting at a better price ... for me the 8 core would be a definite upgrade to my 5820K.


Sharing your thoughts about the 5820K - octo core here hmm...

Any actual news of motherboard refresh or just the usual speculation so far?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Sharing your thoughts about the 5820K - octo core here hmm...
> 
> Any actual news of motherboard refresh or just the usual speculation so far?


Everything of reasonable credibility I've seen points to compatibility with current X99 motherboards. Keeping fingers crossed ...


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Everything of reasonable credibility I've seen points to compatibility with current X99 motherboards. Keeping fingers crossed ...


Yeah totally expecting compatibility, my board is running without issue to be fair, but if they updated it could be alluring


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> This hasn't melted my 5930K, so I think this is worth a try for others if they've *had instability in the past and don't know where to start*.


did you look at the OP in this thread? (first post?)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Hi,
> Feel free to follow my guide and explanation if you want a rock stable machine with some overclocking capabilities but still using the great power reduction using adaptive features ^^
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/asus_x99_deluxe_bios_5930k_settings_by_xixou.pdf


not sure why you would need such high offset voltage when running "adaptive". Offset adds the voltage throughout the VID line (idle and load VID). whereas turbo adds the needed voltage only at the max turbo voltage.
Your settings are more like half adaptive, half offset.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not sure why you would need such high offset voltage when running "adaptive". Offset adds the voltage throughout the VID line (idle and load VID). whereas turbo adds the needed voltage only at the max turbo voltage.
> Your settings are more like half adaptive, half offset.


Yikes just went through it, despite its unnecessary formatting, ths guide should be outlawed like robin hood


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Yikes just went through it, despite its unnecessary formatting, ths guide should be outlawed like robin hood


VCCIO at 1.2V... SVID enabled... at least some of its' descriptions are somewhat correct. The main voltages for an initial OC should really just be Vcore and VCCIN, toggle SVID stuff and focus on getting core stable. After that, RAM, cache, and other toggle stuff. Shouldn't need to faff about with those other voltages unless you're LN2ing (maybe even not then). AFAIK the other settings in BIOS are auto-switched dependent on power saving options, etc. Like CPU OCP (when left to "Auto") is disabled internally when changing the multiplier from Auto if ASUS' BIOS is correct. I liked the LLC stuff. Also nice to see someone suggesting playing with the Max Core Temp, e.g. cooling fails for whatever reason, at least the chip won't be going mental. Getting the last few 0.1GHz out of a chip is tricky, and C-States will definitely cause issues there; but I love seeing that Vcore drop to 0V.

I guess it would make a pretty guide if corrections were made (a lot).


----------



## xixou

VCCIO at 1.2V was already mentioned by other users. Was the default IO voltage for USB BTW.
SVID is great to see the TPD in real time with aida64 extreme.
This guide is not about getting the last 0.1 GHz but getting some OC (3.5 to 4.1 GHz) while keeping all power saving features and protections features added by Intel (that most of users remove because they want the last 0.1 GHz and twice power usage). Thanks for having reading it by the way ^^


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not sure why you would need such high offset voltage when running "adaptive". Offset adds the voltage throughout the VID line (idle and load VID). whereas turbo adds the needed voltage only at the max turbo voltage.
> Your settings are more like half adaptive, half offset.


As other mentioned in other forums, a bit of offset is sometime needed to keep it rock stable. BTW Asus default offset is 0.075V.
Total voltage under big load is still very low ( cache at 1.00V and core at 1.18V).

So telling that it should be outlaw is really not appropriate. It is most probably much safer than all forced fixed voltages without any protections enabled (temp wise, power wise and current wise). I guess people telling were not even reading the text...


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> As other mentioned in other forums, a bit of offset is sometime needed to keep it rock stable. BTW Asus default offset is 0.075V.
> Total voltage under big load is still very low ( cache at 1.00V and core at 1.18V).
> 
> So telling that it should be outlaw is really not appropriate. It is most probably much safer than all forced fixed voltages without any protections enabled (temp wise, power wise and current wise). I guess people telling were not even reading the text...


That may have come across a little harsh, and I certainly agree power saving features should be implemented where possible. Although I don't feel it is entirely concise and accurate enough for a user who is new to the platform, and they are the users who would be following such a guide to the letter...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> As other mentioned in other forums, a bit of offset is sometime needed to keep it rock stable. BTW Asus default offset is 0.075V.
> Total voltage under big load is still very low ( cache at 1.00V and core at 1.18V).
> 
> So telling that it should be outlaw is really not appropriate. It is most probably much safer than all forced fixed voltages without any protections enabled (temp wise, power wise and current wise). I guess people telling were not even reading the text...


Hello

There is no default offset value. The amount programmed by ASUS is determined by the values of other settings. When using adaptive voltage mode with offset left on auto the programmed value for offset is 0.00V. True adaptive voltage mode does not used any offset unlike the hybrid mode you are promoting.


----------



## Wrecker66

So my new asus deluxe just died. I was playing pcars and the comp just shut down in the middle of the game. Check everything but the processor. Board does not post but little leds work. Any other way to check the board?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> As other mentioned in other forums, a bit of offset is sometime needed to keep it rock stable. BTW Asus default offset is 0.075V.
> Total voltage under big load is still very low ( cache at 1.00V and core at 1.18V).
> 
> So telling that it should be outlaw is really not appropriate. It is most probably much safer than all forced fixed voltages without any protections enabled (temp wise, power wise and current wise). I guess people telling were not even reading the text...


Those settings do seem quite high, especially for the modest OC.

Look at my settings - I get 4.612GHz stable for over 3 hours stressing with power saving enabled. Just sitting around, my CPU is at 1.2GHz and the power supply is outputting 158w. VRM, CPU and cache volts are low. At 100% stress, power goes up to ~420w with CPU at 4.612GHz with voltages as specified in BIOS. You mainly need the proper CPU state settings.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hmm ... some Broadwell-E news:
> 
> Broadwell-E @ Computex


Cant come soon enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrecker66*
> 
> So my new asus deluxe just died. I was playing pcars and the comp just shut down in the middle of the game. Check everything but the processor. Board does not post but little leds work. Any other way to check the board?


any Q code? Which lights on the mobo are lit?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Cant come soon enough.
> any Q code? Which lights on the mobo are lit?


If you have a digital voltmeter, check your PSU for proper voltages. It may be supplying enough to light up the LEDs but not enough to power the board on. It's a small chance but it happens.

Can be easier to test if you have an ATX power bridge and a PSU with a switch on the back.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> VCCIO at 1.2V was already mentioned by other users. Was the default IO voltage for USB BTW.
> SVID is great to see the TPD in real time with aida64 extreme.
> This guide is not about getting the last 0.1 GHz but getting some OC (3.5 to 4.1 GHz) while keeping all power saving features and protections features added by Intel (that most of users remove because they want the last 0.1 GHz and twice power usage). Thanks for having reading it by the way ^^


I grasped what you were trying to do and appreciate it very much.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you look at the OP in this thread? (first post?)


Yes I did.

I said *if others have had instability.*

I read through the guide and it seemed sound and even tested his settings before resetting mine.

There are simple overclocking guides in the OP. This is about *stability* in addition to an overclock that isn't overly aggressive.

Even the auto overclocking routines builtin to the UEFI and AISuite can lead to an unstable system. So for that I appreciate an alternative take on the issue. All input is welcome.


----------



## xixou

Thank You !
Indeed, the default settings from Asus are as well not stable on my machine.
Have a nice day !


----------



## xixou

Looks like they introduced 2 bugs in the latest x99 deluxe bios 2101:

First: time : package power time windows is limited to 56 seconds, despite it can be selected up to 127 seconds (can be observed with XTU from Intel under windows).

Second: After a sleep/wakeup, the CPU goes in power limit, and so speed is slow (can be observed with XTU from Intel under windows).(reboot needed).

.Do you also observe that at you side ?


----------



## Wrecker66

No qcode. Leds for pci ports lights up. I had crossfire. Tried different psu. Same thing.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrecker66*
> 
> No qcode. Leds for pci ports lights up. I had crossfire. Tried different psu. Same thing.


Please list all components connected.

Remove the motherboard from the enclosure, reseat the CPU and memory and attempt to retest with bare essentials connected, then if no joy contact ASUS support for your region.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Looks like they introduced 2 bugs in the latest x99 deluxe bios 2101:
> 
> First: time : package power time windows is limited to 56 seconds, despite it can be selected up to 127 seconds (can be observed with XTU from Intel under windows).
> 
> Second: After a sleep/wakeup, the CPU goes in power limit, and so speed is slow (can be observed with XTU from Intel under windows).(reboot needed).


1. I've always left this on Auto, never needed to change it. Package power limit is essentially unlimited for me; regardless of short, long time limits. I use thermal throttling instead.
2. Not happening on this side. I don't have package C-States enabled, only Core C-States at the deepest power saving config (C6). Will try package C-States later on, they tend to slightly reduce my cache OC headroom.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> As other mentioned in other forums, a bit of offset is sometime needed to keep it rock stable. BTW Asus default offset is 0.075V.
> Total voltage under big load is still very low ( cache at 1.00V and core at 1.18V).
> 
> So telling that it should be outlaw is really not appropriate. It is most probably much safer than all forced fixed voltages without any protections enabled (temp wise, power wise and current wise). I guess people telling were not even reading the text...


First - I never said anything about outlawing what you posted. Folks are free to abuse their hardware as they wish. Secondly, the settings you posted and your follow-up responses clearly show where you are regarding level of understanding.
IMO - if you post n00b stuff like that, you should be prepared for the critique that will follow.
enjoy.


----------



## xixou

Hi,

I added a short video showing the behavior effect of the bios settings:


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> First - I never said anything about outlawing what you posted. Folks are free to abuse their hardware as they wish. Secondly, the settings you posted and your follow-up responses clearly show where you are regarding level of understanding.
> IMO - if you post n00b stuff like that, you should be prepared for the critique that will follow.
> enjoy.


It was not you but the message from a user quoting you, sorry about that.

I understand what I'm doing, otherwise I would not write it down. Video shows the result BTW.

But I guess it is better to shut up in this world ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> It was not you but the message from a user quoting you, sorry about that.
> 
> I understand what I'm doing, otherwise I would not write it down. Video shows the result BTW.
> 
> But I guess it is better to shut up in this world ...


Right. Just don't want folks to be confused by what you posted.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> But I guess it is better to shut up in this world ...


No it's not. You should take any advice as constructive criticism and use it to improve your work. That way everyone will benefit.









Don't get let down just cause you make mistakes, we all learn from them.


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> No it's not. You should take any advice as constructive criticism and use it to improve your work. That way everyone will benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get let down just cause you make mistakes, we all learn from them.


I agree, but so far i'm not convinced my decisions are bad.
If you can convince me with real arguments, I'll adapt the guide.

Again, the target was power saving and some overclocking, with all protections activated.
If you want to change anything for other reason than that, this is not for that guide.

Peace and Love.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> First - I never said anything about outlawing what you posted. Folks are free to abuse their hardware as they wish. Secondly, the settings you posted and your follow-up responses clearly show where you are regarding level of understanding.
> IMO - if you post n00b stuff like that, you should be prepared for the critique that will follow.
> enjoy.


Sorry it was me that suggested the outlawing, I was concerned about the repercussions to inexperienced users taking it as gospel...

Might tell my little brother he has to disable fastboot due to having DDR4 and also to set his post report to 6 seconds though


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Sorry it was me that suggested the outlawing, I was concerned about the repercussions to inexperienced users taking it as gospel...
> 
> Might tell my little brother he has to disable fastboot due to having DDR4 and also to set his post report to 6 seconds though


I might have thought it...


----------



## djgar

Come on, 2101 for X99-A USB-3.1 ... I want to try 4.7GHz!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Come on, 2101 for X99-A USB-3.1 ... I want to try 4.7GHz!


I doubt that will happen..lol my Deluxe 3.1 have the 1901 as latest bios.. but already flashed mine to 2101 from Deluxe site


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I doubt that will happen..lol my Deluxe 3.1 have the 1901 as latest bios.. but already flashed mine to 2101 from Deluxe site


There's a different situation between the Deluxe and A. The X99-A USB 3.1 is actually different from the standard X99-A (different USB chip configuration) and will not take the same BIOS, whereas the difference between the Deluxes is an add-on board with the same MB.

Both X99-As got their 2001 versions. Now I just need to be patient







...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Come on, 2101 for X99-A USB-3.1 ... I want to try 4.7GHz!


I needed the exact same VCore to stabilize on my -A that I did before. Cache didn't stabilize any lower voltage either. The only thing I noticed would be an improvement on RAM overclocking. Could be placebo, but I was finally able to stabilize this early early Hynix 2400C16 up to 3200C16 unconditionally, which was borderline before. Again, even that could be placebo, as I may have settings different...I didn't bother to write them down.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I needed the exact same VCore to stabilize on my -A that I did before. Cache didn't stabilize any lower voltage either. The only thing I noticed would be an improvement on RAM overclocking. Could be placebo, but I was finally able to stabilize this early early Hynix 2400C16 up to 3200C16 unconditionally, which was borderline before. Again, even that could be placebo, as I may have settings different...*I didn't bother to write them down*.


That's why I keep a Notepad text on my desktop when I stress - now I must make sure I stress the system and not myself - doctor's orders







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> That's why I keep a Notepad text on my desktop when I stress - *now I must make sure I stress the system and not myself - doctor's orders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .












perfect!


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> There's a different situation between the Deluxe and A. The X99-A USB 3.1 is actually different from the standard X99-A (different USB chip configuration) and will not take the same BIOS, whereas the difference between the Deluxes is an add-on board with the same MB.
> 
> Both X99-As got their 2001 versions. Now I just need to be patient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where does the X99 Pro 3.1 i have fit in?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> where does the X99 Pro 3.1 i have fit in?


I frankly don't know - you'll need to check both board's description to see if the on-board USB chip configuration is different or they just threw in a USB 3.1 card.

EDIT: OK I just checked out of curiosity and the USB 3.1 is on-board so the BIOS should be different. However they both have 2101 posted. I guess the X99-A is the least priority - well, it is the cheapest







.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I added a short video showing the behavior effect of the bios settings:


I don't have this problem on my 5930K running on X99 Deluxe 2101 bios.
what is your vcore? it seems that you are TDP limited. do you set cpu current max to 140%?


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I don't have this problem on my 5930K running on X99 Deluxe 2101 bios.
> what is your vcore? it seems that you are TDP limited. do you set cpu current max to 140%?


Video is showing the exact good behavior (and excpected, nothing wrong), according my bios settings (adaptative and protected) ^^
The other problem I mentioned is not in a video.

This is a general problem with myself, this seems so clear to me,
but nobody understand what I'm saying, unfortunately.
I'm an aspie like Bill Gates ^^


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I don't have this problem on my 5930K running on X99 Deluxe 2101 bios.
> what is your vcore? it seems that you are TDP limited. do you set cpu current max to 140%?


He wants it to throttle to keep the processor "protected". It turbos a little higher than stock for a little longer than stock under full load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> This is a general problem with myself, this seems so clear to me,
> but nobody understand what I'm saying, unfortunately.
> I'm an aspie like Bill Gates ^^


I understand you perfectly, you throttle by design to keep it safe...However, that is in direct conflict with the guide on the first page provided by Raja. We start troubleshooting when we see our processor throttle under full load, because something is obviously no longer working properly. I think your guide is well put together, and you obviously know your way around the BIOS.

Analogy:
We spend most of our time putting together, modifying, and racing cars as a hobby. Your guide is suggesting that we put a large block under the pedal so we don't burn as much gas on the way to the finish line.


----------



## xixou

Actually I see it more as modern cars, where max power can only be used during limited time ;-)


----------



## xixou

Hi,
I will remove the C6 state from the guide (but keep c2/c3),
I noticed that there is a lot of bug with it, indicated by Intel itself:
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/specification-updates/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-specification-update.pdf


----------



## Desolutional

Core C-State C6 isn't buggy, it just limits Core, Cache O.C. headroom at higher frequencies. E.g. same voltage, C6 On gives 4.4GHz, C6 Off gives 4.5GHz. Package C-States may cause greater instability as they also reduce cache and VCCSA voltages (I have run it with 3200MHz RAM and haven't experienced an issue but...). I'd suggest no deeper than C2 personally.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Hi,
> I will remove the C6 state from the guide (but keep c2/c3),
> I noticed that there is a lot of bug with it, indicated by Intel itself:
> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/specification-updates/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-specification-update.pdf


that's been resolved since the 4th gen processors.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 795k .pdf file


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Hi,
> I will remove the C6 state from the guide (but keep c2/c3),
> I noticed that there is a lot of bug with it, indicated by Intel itself:
> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/specification-updates/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-specification-update.pdf


No bugs, PSU compliance can be an issue with these lower power states and naturally stability cannot be guaranteed when using the lower core / package states in conjunction with overclocking as further parts of the core and package are shut down - depending on the overclock, the CPU may not recover in time which can result in the FIVR sometimes completely shutting down. Uncore in particular is susceptible to this when overclocked.


----------



## djgar

I've had power shutdowns using C3+ states - now I only use C1 state enabled and still get good power savings.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Actually I see it more as modern cars, where max power can only be used during limited time ;-)


your convictions are based on nothing, nothing comparable with bill gates








remove that brick under your pedal and press the gas.


----------



## xixou

Hi,
I have been testing previous bios versions (2001, 1901), the problem remains after a sleep/wakeup,
the power limit is set to 100%, the CPU runs at min speed (21W TPD) and everything is slow, of course.
I noticed that the problem only occur when the maxpower limit is changed from default 4095W to something else (even big value like 2000W for both short and long, same issue).

I created a ticket at both Intel and Asus support.

So the bug is either in Windows 10 64bits, the Asus motherboard/bios or the 5930K CPU itself.

Last time I contacted Intel and Asus, I got a nice phone call from Intel (this was also a problem related to power settings that were not correct)
and I was also contacted by email from Asus support and they fixed the problem in the bios.

Will see this time !

My ticket:

Hello,

When the maxpower limitation are set in the bios to limit
the power dissipation on short/long term,
this is working great (seen using the Intel XTU software).
However, when windows 10 is set in sleep mode and then when it wakes up, the machine is power limited at 100% and the machine is then very slow (TPD 21W, minimum frequency).
When the max power is set to 4095W, then the problem does not occur, but then the power limitation cannot be used.
Can you investigate this at your side ?

A picture showing the issue after a wakeup is below:

http://users.skynet.be/xixou/powermax_failing_out_of_sleep.png

Kind Regards,
Alexandre Esquenet.


----------



## Desolutional

I've just played around with short and long power limits (120W limit); placing my rig into S3 standby mode keeps the same 120W limit I set prior to engaging sleep (it still dynamically throttles to keep within that 120W window). What does your power section look like? Have you tried setting these settings from within the BIOS itself? I don't bother with the XTU software as I deter from software based OCing. Oops, forgot to enable SVID.

Confirmed bug. Heck I never even knew my CPU could sleep at 800MHz... haven't seen that with C6 idle _at all_. 4096W is 2^12, maybe the value is being rolled over or something weird.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I've just played around with short and long power limits (120W limit); placing my rig into S3 standby mode keeps the same 120W limit I set prior to engaging sleep (it still dynamically throttles to keep within that 120W window). What does your power section look like? Have you tried setting these settings from within the BIOS itself? I don't bother with the XTU software as I deter from software based OCing. Oops, forgot to enable SVID.
> 
> Confirmed bug. Heck I never even knew my CPU could sleep at 800MHz... haven't seen that with C6 idle _at all_. 4096W is 2^12, maybe the value is being rolled over or something weird.


Could you advise on how to make my 5820K idle down to 800 please, it only goes to 1200?

Sorry if that seems a little off topic considering your reporting a bug, although I'm curious if it is possible!


----------



## digix

After installing the new bios of Asus x99 deluxe 2101 I noticed that you lose bandwidth in the ram in reading, writing and copying the tests with Aida.
You can do tests to that effect if the problem is general for any type of ram
I have 32 gb crucial ballistic sports DDR4 should be reported to assistance asus
Now let me explain why it also could slightly reduce the voltage on the same frequency
I'll be back to the good old 2001 now ....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Could you advise on how to make my 5820K idle down to 800 please, it only goes to 1200?
> 
> Sorry if that seems a little off topic considering your reporting a bug, although I'm curious if it is possible!


depending on how your OC is set up.., on strap 100 the correct IDLE clock is 1200. 1500 on 125, and 2000 on 167 strap. it's idling - low/little work done - and my 5960x idles at 1200 with only 15W, recognizing that this architecture has an issue with reporting power consumption when you disable SVID support. You will not save power by idling at 800 vs 1200. Once at this level, the best way is to lower the power state and park cores (which has it's own issues).

ps> no one's 59xx cpu is using 4kW of power.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> depending on how your OC is set up.., on strap 100 the correct IDLE clock is 1200. 1500 on 125, and 2000 on 167 strap. it's idling - low/little work done - and my 5960x idles at 1200 with only 15W, recognizing that this architecture has an issue with reporting power consumption when you disable SVID support. You will not save power by idling at 800 vs 1200. Once at this level, the best way is to lower the power state and park cores (which has it's own issues).
> 
> ps> no one's 59xx cpu is using 4kW of power.


Cheers, you confirmed what I suspected...

I'd imagine you'd get some pretty nice clocks on a 4000 Watt chip


----------



## Desolutional

Oh the 800MHz clock is only available when being placed in a throttle state. It probably isn't available for idling as its responsiveness must be too slow. I'm all about the power saving though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Cheers, you confirmed what I suspected...
> 
> I'd imagine you'd get some pretty *nice clocks on a 4000 Watt chip*











Flame-on!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Oh the 800MHz clock is only available when being placed in a throttle state. It probably isn't available for idling as its responsiveness must be too slow. I'm all about the power saving though.


Yeah - there was/is an issue with parked cores for some gamers where certain games, which use only one or two cores, alt-tabing out and back in was doing something weird. You can see parked cores in resource monitor... if any are truly parked.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Oh the 800MHz clock is only available when being placed in a throttle state. It probably isn't available for idling as its responsiveness must be too slow. I'm all about the power saving though.


Yeah I'm all for maximum power saving here too, hence the curiosity with the 800MHz down clock.. No high electricity costs or anything like that, just have a weird interest in my systems running efficiently









X99-S rig pulls 53W idle which I'm pretty damn happy with, power saving (ASPM) doesn't seem to play nicely with the SM951 NVMe though...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Yeah I'm all for maximum power saving here too, hence the curiosity with the 800MHz down clock.. No high electricity costs or anything like that, just have a weird interest in my systems running efficiently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X99-S rig pulls 53W idle which I'm pretty damn happy with, power saving (ASPM) doesn't seem to play nicely with the SM951 NVMe though...


is that idle power from the wall using a killAwatt or something?


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is that idle power from the wall using a killAwatt or something?


Yep at the wall









Since using Windows 10 I no longer see parked cores in resource monitor now you mention it.. Is that normal behavior?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Yep at the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since using Windows 10 I no longer see parked cores in resource monitor now you mention it.. Is that normal behavior?


yes.. again depending on what c-states you permit.

To the "bug" mentioned above... on the R5E and bios 1701, sleep-wake works fine with Adaptive vcore and c-states disabled. No "borked" idle clock. Still 1200. try with c-states disabled and Adaptive vcore. should work. (also - all peripherials came back on normally)

Before:

After:


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes.. again depending on what c-states you permit.
> 
> To the "bug" mentioned above... on the R5E and bios 1701, sleep-wake works fine with Adaptive vcore and c-states disabled. No "borked" idle clock. Still 1200. try with c-states disabled and Adaptive vcore. should work. (also - all peripherials came back on normally)
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:


All c-states have been left on default BIOS (2001). Previously in Windows 7 resource monitor would show 6 parked at idle, this isn't the case for me in Win 10, hadn't given it much thought until now...

Would changing package c-state support from auto effect this behavior?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> All c-states have been left on default BIOS (2001). Previously in Windows 7 resource monitor would show 6 parked at idle, this isn't the case for me in Win 10, hadn't given it much thought until now...
> 
> Would changing package c-state support from auto effect this behavior?


not the parked cores until c6, but may affect an issue with sleep/wake when using adaptive (or some strange hybrid of offset and adaptive.







)


----------



## Armxnian

Is setting offset to auto and additional turbo mode cpu core voltage to 1.3v the proper way to use adaptive?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Is setting offset to auto and additional turbo mode cpu core voltage to 1.3v the proper way to use adaptive?


yup. that's Adaptive.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Is setting offset to auto and additional turbo mode cpu core voltage to 1.3v the proper way to use adaptive?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup. that's Adaptive.


Auto offset???! The humanity!!!


----------



## Gambaholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I do not have the x99-ws (had the x79--e ws tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Is the M.2 drive ACHI or NVMe? These are the bios pages I was referring to:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the M.2 drive listed in the boot override menu?
> also, if you hit cntrl-I during post (to enter the raid menu) is the M.2 drive listed?


Nope, I don't have that option in my BIOS (current version or previous). It's an NVMe drive. I actually have 2 of them. One is connected via the M.2 slot on the mobo and the other via a PCIe 4 lane adapter but neither shows up under the 'NVMe Configuration' option. The M.2 drive IS listed in the boot overide menu but once I enable RAID and reboot it's gone. It does not show up in the Intel Raid console either. At this point I'm just going to use the drives separate without RAID. It's very strange though that neither of my NVMe drives show up under the NVMe Configuration option. I think ASUS has some work left to do regarding the M.2 NVMe drives and the X99-e WS BIOS. That's for sure!


----------



## Armxnian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup. that's Adaptive.


Thanks.

After updating to 2101, my system really doesn't like 125MHz strap/bclk, which seems to be required for 3GHz ram, otherwise I hang on "detect memory". But with xmp, I hang on "check nvram". Even with everything including ram at low speeds, I can't boot by just setting the strap and bclk manually to 125. There is a red LED on top of the first pci-e slot during post when it freezes. VCCSA doesn't seem to help.


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone who knows if this card works on Asus mobos?


I heard from a forum user that when this card is mounted on an asus mobo, system does not boot, quite strange since the controller used is standard.
Is there someone who tried it?


----------



## xixou

Hi sblantipodi,
I know that the ASUS pcie sound card does not work fine either (which was not working fine either on my old asrock motherboard with a 2500K cpu).
Some random boot issue.
I suspect an issue with the reset sequence, the chip sometime goes weird and when windows pools the registers for end of reset,
it is never asserted (because of the bug in the sound chip), leading to a deadlock at startup (post bios).


----------



## Desolutional

C-States and Core Parking don't seem to make a difference with SATA based SSDs on this platform, but NVMe drives will suffer I believe.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> C-States and Core Parking don't seem to make a difference with SATA based SSDs on this platform, but NVMe drives will suffer I believe.


With the SM951 NVMe c-states haven't caused any notable performance issues, even when benching, although the drive doesn't enter full low power sleep when idle unless ASPM is enabled in the BIOS I believe?

This setting seems to cause system instability for me, If anyone has this working I'd be interested to know, as in theory the Samsung NVMe drives can enter a very low power sleep mode...


----------



## xixou

There was some mention in some doc (from server side) that if the sata port/drive is set to be hot plugable (this is an option in the bios),
then the C6 state makes problem because it has to keep sensing the io for detach/attach events.


----------



## digix

none of you confirms what I've found with the new bios 2101
bandwidth rams performed tests with Aida declined least Asus x99 deluxe
I await your answers


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> none of you confirms what I've found with the new bios 2101
> bandwidth rams performed tests with Aida declined least Asus x99 deluxe
> I await your answers


Hello

It is doubtful that all the necessary parameters have been manually set with the two UEFI versions to make such an assumption.


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> There was some mention in some doc (from server side) that if the sata port/drive is set to be hot plugable (this is an option in the bios),
> then the C6 state makes problem because it has to keep sensing the io for detach/attach events.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It is doubtful that all the necessary parameters have been manually set with the two UEFI versions to make such an assumption.


the parameters are set manually and identical configurations I tested in bios
2101 and 2001 with the last bios values Aida are lower


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> the parameters are set manually and identical configurations I tested in bios
> 2101 and 2001 with the last bios values Aida are lower


Hello

You have manually set the parameters on all the six or eight pages of setting to do with memory to be identical? I doubt this as some of the settings do not show a value and most users do not know what the original values are to use as a baseline. And if this is a deal breaker flash back to the version of the UEFI you are happy with.


----------



## Kimir

Meh, I call it margin of error.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Meh, I call it margin of error.


Yeah, AIDA64's tests are only somewhat reproducible. To get a semi-reliable result, one should test 5 times under minimal idle load conditions and take an average.


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, AIDA64's tests are only somewhat reproducible. To get a semi-reliable result, one should test 5 times under minimal idle load conditions and take an average.


hi perhaps we have not understood that I understand you repeat the test 10 times with Aida and will never be the same but I'm talking about significant differences by setting the same parameters in manual I for crucial ballistic sports 32GB DDR4 settled on oveclock to 2667mhz step 62659 to 59124 in reading from 66942 to 62840 in writing
now is unclear whether the difference in the type of ram however also clear that if the setting profile xmp 2400 the difference is like always to the benefit of the old bios 2001
someone may try with his ram on Asus x99 deluxe?


----------



## djgar

In my experience any test will hardly ever reproduce exactly the same result. Too many variables out of our control can deviate somewhat by their nature, but we should get somewhat similar results.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> the parameters are set manually and identical configurations I tested in bios
> 2101 and 2001 with the last bios values Aida are lower


what parameters are lower with 2101?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Hi sblantipodi,
> I know that the ASUS pcie sound card does not work fine either (which was not working fine either on my old asrock motherboard with a 2500K cpu).
> Some random boot issue.
> I suspect an issue with the reset sequence, the chip sometime goes weird and when windows pools the registers for end of reset,
> it is never asserted (because of the bug in the sound chip), leading to a deadlock at startup (post bios).


hope to see a USB Type A+C cards working with an Asus soon.


----------



## Alpina 7

I think im just going to wait on the Actual update for my X99 Pro board. no sense in messing with something thats working fine right, lol.


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> In my experience any test will hardly ever reproduce exactly the same result. Too many variables out of our control can deviate somewhat by their nature, but we should get somewhat similar results.


I just wrote some previously but do not vary so much ...
if you launch the test 100 times with Aida the first readings writing, copy
do not change so much trying to run tests with the bios 2001 and then with the 2101 bios I did not I'm talking about pure hypothesis


----------



## Intel8888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> I just wrote some previously but do not vary so much ...
> if you launch the test 100 times with Aida the first readings writing, copy
> do not change so much trying to run tests with the bios 2001 and then with the 2101 bios I did not I'm talking about pure hypothesis


You might want to post screenshots of the RAM settings you used in the old BIOS vs new one as well as the AIDA test results if you want us to take your claims seriously. Throwing numbers here without hard evidence will get you ignored real quick.


----------



## Desolutional

Maybe my bandwidth has decreased slightly with the 2101 BIOS, I am unsure as I don't bother playing the numbers game any more. 2400MHz or higher is pretty much similar for standard, heavy workloads; I think people get drawn in to the numbers way too much instead of the real performance. I won't be able to test as I'm comfortable with 2101, but you should provide before and after bench results to conclude that the BIOS update did drop performance.


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Hi,
> I have been testing previous bios versions (2001, 1901), the problem remains after a sleep/wakeup,
> the power limit is set to 100%, the CPU runs at min speed (21W TPD) and everything is slow, of course.
> I noticed that the problem only occur when the maxpower limit is changed from default 4095W to something else (even big value like 2000W for both short and long, same issue).
> 
> I created a ticket at both Intel and Asus support.
> 
> So the bug is either in Windows 10 64bits, the Asus motherboard/bios or the 5930K CPU itself.
> 
> Last time I contacted Intel and Asus, I got a nice phone call from Intel (this was also a problem related to power settings that were not correct)
> and I was also contacted by email from Asus support and they fixed the problem in the bios.
> 
> Will see this time !
> 
> My ticket:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> When the maxpower limitation are set in the bios to limit
> the power dissipation on short/long term,
> this is working great (seen using the Intel XTU software).
> However, when windows 10 is set in sleep mode and then when it wakes up, the machine is power limited at 100% and the machine is then very slow (TPD 21W, minimum frequency).
> When the max power is set to 4095W, then the problem does not occur, but then the power limitation cannot be used.
> Can you investigate this at your side ?
> 
> A picture showing the issue after a wakeup is below:
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/powermax_failing_out_of_sleep.png
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Alexandre Esquenet.


Hi,

I got a reply from Asus:

Dear sir/ madam Esquenet,

Thank you for your email.

Can you test these functions under Windows 8 or Windows 8.1
It is knows that Windows 10 still has problems with the power management functions within the sleepmode.

Just to be sure this isnt a Windows 10 problem I suggest you verify this using a different operating system.

I hope to have informed you enough.
Ik hoop u hierbij voldoende te hebben geinformeerd.

Kind regards,
Vriendelijke groet,

Asus TSD.
Pierre Kotlarski

************************
SO I tested Windows 8.1,
and indeed there is no problem after the wakeup,
so this is an issue with Windows 10 !

Problem: I don't want to go back to win 8.1 ^^

I will raise a ticket at Bill Gates now ^^


----------



## digix

As always blame is never anyone and losers are always users who act as beta testers ....:rolleyes


----------



## xixou

Ok, Created a ticket at Microsoft ^^
Hopefully they can fix it soon ^^

Was a nice tchat ^^


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Contact us
Agent Photo
Romenjoe R
Microsoft Answer Tech

Me
Hello
8:22 pm
Romenjoe R
Hi, thanks for visiting Answer Desk! I'm Romenjoe R.
8:22 pm
Me
I have a bug report for windows 10 64 bits
8:22 pm
Me
Here is the detail:
8:22 pm
Me
Hello,

When the maxpower limitation are set in the bios to limit
the power dissipation on short/long term,
this is working great (seen using the Intel XTU software).
However, when windows 10 is set in sleep mode and then when it wakes up, the machine is power limited at 100% and the machine is then very slow (TPD 21W, minimum frequency).
When the max power is set to 4095W, then the problem does not occur, but then the power limitation cannot be used.
8:22 pm
Romenjoe R
Hi Welcome to Microsoft Answer Desk, my name is Romenjoe How may I help you today?
8:22 pm
Me
A picture showing the issue after a wakeup is below:

http://users.skynet.be/xixou/powermax_failing_out_of_sleep.png
8:22 pm
Me
Asus told me to test with 8.1 because they said that windows 10 has issue on sleep
8:23 pm
Romenjoe R
I understand how you feel about it right now.
8:23 pm
Me
Hi,

I got a reply from Asus:

Dear sir/ madam Esquenet,

Thank you for your email.

Can you test these functions under Windows 8 or Windows 8.1
It is knows that Windows 10 still has problems with the power management functions within the sleepmode.

Just to be sure this isnt a Windows 10 problem I suggest you verify this using a different operating system.

I hope to have informed you enough.
Ik hoop u hierbij voldoende te hebben geinformeerd.

Kind regards,
Vriendelijke groet,

Asus TSD.
Pierre Kotlarski

************************
SO I tested Windows 8.1,
and indeed there is no problem after the wakeup,
so this is an issue with Windows 10 !

Problem: I don't want to go back to win 8.1 ^^

I will raise a ticket at Bill Gates now ^^
8:23 pm
Romenjoe R
To address you properly may I have your name please?
8:23 pm
Me
Is there any patch planned to fix this ?
8:23 pm
Me
Alexandre Esquenet
8:23 pm
Me
I bought Windows 10 on the Microsoft store
8:24 pm
Romenjoe R
I really understand your situation now, would it be okay to you if you can tell me what are you really trying to do/
8:24 pm
Me
Can you create a ticket to the windows 10 dev team to fix the sleep/resume power management feature of the processor ?
8:25 pm
Me
This is on the X99 platform (5930K, Intel CPU)
8:25 pm
Romenjoe R
correct me if I'm wrong do you have a problem with it comes to sleep the computer?
8:26 pm
Me
no, it goes fine in sleep mode ^^
8:26 pm
Me
Problem is after ^^
8:26 pm
Me
At the moment it wakes up, it keeps the CPU in lowest power states
8:26 pm
Me
Which makes it way too slow
8:27 pm
Me
You can see the power limitation in the picture
8:27 pm
Me
http://users.skynet.be/xixou/powermax_failing_out_of_sleep.png
8:27 pm
Romenjoe R
I see, may I know how much time do you sleep the comouter?
8:27 pm
Me
Does not matter
8:28 pm
Me
few seconds
8:28 pm
Me
It behaves normally before a sleep
8:28 pm
Me
You can see this video showing the proper behavior:
8:28 pm
Me




8:28 pm
Romenjoe R
please tell me if what issue your having with your computer?
8:28 pm
Romenjoe R
may I know if what is the Link for?
8:29 pm
Me
I just told you
8:29 pm
Me
Can you please send me a technical contact ?
8:29 pm
Me
You don't understand it seems
8:29 pm
Me
I need the second line support ^^
8:30 pm
Romenjoe R
I understand, may I know if how much time you do sleep the computer?
8:30 pm
Me
I told you already
8:30 pm
Me
Please read at least
8:30 pm
Romenjoe R
just only few seconds?
8:31 pm
Me
yes
8:31 pm
Romenjoe R
after sleep it consumes a lot od=f battery?
8:31 pm
Me
It goes off (7W power usage) then I wake it up by moving my mouse
8:31 pm
Me
This is a desktop
8:31 pm
Me
Not a laptop
8:31 pm
Me
Normal power usage is around 100 till 250W
8:33 pm
Me
(high end machine)
8:33 pm
Romenjoe R
may I know what do you mean in lowest power states?
8:33 pm
Me
The CPU from Intel support variable power (frequencies and voltage)
8:34 pm
Me
It adjust the power depending of the computation needed
8:34 pm
Romenjoe R
Thank you.
8:34 pm
Me
It can drop the frequency and voltage as low as 20W when usage is very low
8:34 pm
Romenjoe R
may I know if what was the last activity you did before this things happen?
8:34 pm
Me
1200 MHz
8:34 pm
Me
I did a lot ^^
8:35 pm
Me
But this is personal ^^
8:35 pm
Me
Seriously, this is not related with previous windows load
8:35 pm
Me
When Windows 10 puts the machine in sleep
8:36 pm
Me
It reduces the power usage of the CPU and put it in total sleep state
8:36 pm
Me
C6 package in my situation
8:36 pm
Me
Which is the lowest power state
8:36 pm
Romenjoe R
Did you upgrade to Windows 10?
8:36 pm
Me
When the machine resumes, windows is supposed to raises the power states to C0 or C2
8:36 pm
Me
No, clean windows 10
8:37 pm
Romenjoe R
before do you have the same issue before in Windows 10?
8:37 pm
Me
Can you fill a bug ticket in the Windows dev team database ?
8:37 pm
Me
I did not test before, so I do not know if this is related to a specific version of windows 10
8:38 pm
Me
Asus vendor is also aware of this, so I guess they got a lot of complain already
8:38 pm
Romenjoe R
Yes I will do report to our engineering team about the issue that you have.
8:39 pm
Me
Perfect.
8:39 pm
Me
Show them the conversation and the videos and pictures
8:40 pm
Me
They will fulyl understand
8:40 pm
Me
*fully
8:40 pm
Me
By The Way, also tell them that windows 8.1 does not suffer from this issue, usign the exact same bios settings and machine
8:40 pm
Me
But I hate windows 8.1 and I love Windows 10 ^^
8:41 pm
Romenjoe R
May I ask the first link that you gave to me it contents an adult results.
8:41 pm
Me
v
8:42 pm
Me
http://users.skynet.be/xixou/powermax_failing_out_of_sleep.png
8:42 pm
Me
This shows the issue
8:42 pm
Me
And the youtube links shows the normal behavior
8:42 pm
Romenjoe R
Your current Bing SafeSearch setting filters out results that might return adult content. To view those results as well, change your SafeSearch setting
8:42 pm
Romenjoe R
that is the results when I search for the link.
8:43 pm
Me
http://users.skynet.be/xixou/asus_x99_deluxe_bios_5930k_settings_by_xixou.pdf
8:43 pm
Me
There is no adult content lol
8:43 pm
Me
Send them the pdf link
8:43 pm
Me
it contains the youtube link as well
8:43 pm
Me
I guess BING safesearch has a bug as well ^^
8:43 pm
Romenjoe R
but I cannot open it, that is the message if I'm going to search the link..
8:44 pm
Me
can't you disable the safesearch ?
8:44 pm
Me
Just give them the pdf link
8:44 pm
Me
http://users.skynet.be/xixou/asus_x99_deluxe_bios_5930k_settings_by_xixou.pdf
8:44 pm
Me
It shows the settings that trigs the bug in windows 10
8:45 pm
Romenjoe R
Yes sure I will.
8:45 pm
Romenjoe R
and I will take note for your issue today.
8:45 pm
Me
When power limit is enabled in hte bios
8:45 pm
Me
Can you send me a confirmation email with the reference to the ticket ?
8:45 pm
Romenjoe R
so that if there is a solution for this we will notify you right away.
8:45 pm
Me
Such that they can ask me more details if needed
8:46 pm
Me
Perfect ! I appreciate your time
8:46 pm
Me
Fro now I will avoid hte sleep feature ^^
8:46 pm
Romenjoe R
I may suggest you to please avoid the sleep feature, if we have already the workaround for this matter we will resolving your issue.
8:47 pm
Me
I guess it will come as a windows 10 common update, right ?
8:48 pm
Romenjoe R
Alexandre just to set you an expectation it depends upon the last activity that you did why you are having this kind of issue.
8:49 pm
Me
?
8:50 pm
Me
What do you mean ?
8:50 pm
Romenjoe R
do you still remember what was the last activity that you did before things things happen?
8:51 pm
Me
Don't know, I realize it recently, but I was not really testing that feature before
8:51 pm
Me
So I cannot tell
8:52 pm
Romenjoe R
okay what I can do for now is to report this bug to our engineering team because it night be a new bug that we need to find out.
8:52 pm
Me
They can install in their lab a machine and reproduce easily I guess
8:53 pm
Me
I created a ticket to Intel as well
8:53 pm
Me
Maybe they can talk to them as well to get help
8:53 pm
Me
I guess they are all in the same corner in Oregon ^^
8:53 pm
Me
Intel ticket reference is as below:
8:54 pm
Me
hank you for contacting Intel Customer Support.

A summary of the information you submitted is below as well as the case number that was assigned. Please reference the case number below whenever you contact Intel Customer Support about this case.

Case#: 00240475
Case Subject: Hello, When the maxpower limitation are set in the bios to limit the power dissipation on short/long term, this is working great (seen using the Intel XTU software). However, when windows 10 is set in sleep mode and then when it wakes up, the machin

Regards,
Intel Customer Support
8:54 pm
Me
Asus ticket reference is as below:
8:54 pm
Me
WTM20160112043706660
8:55 pm
Romenjoe R
By the way this is your case number 1321951420
8:55 pm
Me
Thanks ^^
8:55 pm
Me
GoodBye RomenJoe
8:56 pm
Romenjoe R
Do you have anything else aside from this?
8:56 pm
Me
Nop
8:56 pm
Me
Yes, Tell them that Windows 10 is great
8:57 pm
Romenjoe R
do not worry I will report this to our engineering team.
8:57 pm
Me
And I'm happy and want to thank the all dev team involved
8:57 pm
Romenjoe R
Thank you for patronizing to our Product.
8:57 pm
Me
And If Bill Gates pass by, tell him Hello from my side
8:57 pm
Romenjoe R
Thank you so much.
8:57 pm
Me
I'm also an Aspie like him ^^
8:57 pm
Romenjoe R
Yes I will do that do not worry specially like you who has been a loyal to our Product.
8:58 pm
Me
^^
8:58 pm
Me
Are you located in US ?
8:59 pm
Romenjoe R
yes.
8:59 pm
Me
Cool, I love California, I've been to Intel lab before ^^
8:59 pm
Romenjoe R
before we end this chat I'd like to confirm if I was able to address your concern?
8:59 pm
Me
mmm this is Oregon sorry
8:59 pm
Me
Yes , thanks again
9:00 pm
Romenjoe R
Yes Oregon, Again Thank you for contacting Microsoft Answer Desk, Have a great Day tou.
9:02 pm
Romenjoe R
I will now end the chat, or if you want you can end the chat on your end.
9:03 pm


----------



## Desolutional

http://imgur.com/6v0jx


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Ok, Created a ticket at Microsoft ^^
> Hopefully they can fix it soon ^^
> 
> Was a nice tchat ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Contact us
> Agent Photo
> Romenjoe R
> Microsoft Answer Tech
> 
> Me
> Hello
> 8:22 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Hi, thanks for visiting Answer Desk! I'm Romenjoe R.
> 8:22 pm
> Me
> I have a bug report for windows 10 64 bits
> 8:22 pm
> Me
> Here is the detail:
> 8:22 pm
> Me
> Hello,
> 
> When the maxpower limitation are set in the bios to limit
> the power dissipation on short/long term,
> this is working great (seen using the Intel XTU software).
> However, when windows 10 is set in sleep mode and then when it wakes up, the machine is power limited at 100% and the machine is then very slow (TPD 21W, minimum frequency).
> When the max power is set to 4095W, then the problem does not occur, but then the power limitation cannot be used.
> 8:22 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Hi Welcome to Microsoft Answer Desk, my name is Romenjoe How may I help you today?
> 8:22 pm
> Me
> A picture showing the issue after a wakeup is below:
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/powermax_failing_out_of_sleep.png
> 8:22 pm
> Me
> Asus told me to test with 8.1 because they said that windows 10 has issue on sleep
> 8:23 pm
> Romenjoe R
> I understand how you feel about it right now.
> 8:23 pm
> Me
> Hi,
> 
> I got a reply from Asus:
> 
> Dear sir/ madam Esquenet,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Can you test these functions under Windows 8 or Windows 8.1
> It is knows that Windows 10 still has problems with the power management functions within the sleepmode.
> 
> Just to be sure this isnt a Windows 10 problem I suggest you verify this using a different operating system.
> 
> I hope to have informed you enough.
> Ik hoop u hierbij voldoende te hebben geinformeerd.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Vriendelijke groet,
> 
> Asus TSD.
> Pierre Kotlarski
> 
> ************************
> SO I tested Windows 8.1,
> and indeed there is no problem after the wakeup,
> so this is an issue with Windows 10 !
> 
> Problem: I don't want to go back to win 8.1 ^^
> 
> I will raise a ticket at Bill Gates now ^^
> 8:23 pm
> Romenjoe R
> To address you properly may I have your name please?
> 8:23 pm
> Me
> Is there any patch planned to fix this ?
> 8:23 pm
> Me
> Alexandre Esquenet
> 8:23 pm
> Me
> I bought Windows 10 on the Microsoft store
> 8:24 pm
> Romenjoe R
> I really understand your situation now, would it be okay to you if you can tell me what are you really trying to do/
> 8:24 pm
> Me
> Can you create a ticket to the windows 10 dev team to fix the sleep/resume power management feature of the processor ?
> 8:25 pm
> Me
> This is on the X99 platform (5930K, Intel CPU)
> 8:25 pm
> Romenjoe R
> correct me if I'm wrong do you have a problem with it comes to sleep the computer?
> 8:26 pm
> Me
> no, it goes fine in sleep mode ^^
> 8:26 pm
> Me
> Problem is after ^^
> 8:26 pm
> Me
> At the moment it wakes up, it keeps the CPU in lowest power states
> 8:26 pm
> Me
> Which makes it way too slow
> 8:27 pm
> Me
> You can see the power limitation in the picture
> 8:27 pm
> Me
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/powermax_failing_out_of_sleep.png
> 8:27 pm
> Romenjoe R
> I see, may I know how much time do you sleep the comouter?
> 8:27 pm
> Me
> Does not matter
> 8:28 pm
> Me
> few seconds
> 8:28 pm
> Me
> It behaves normally before a sleep
> 8:28 pm
> Me
> You can see this video showing the proper behavior:
> 8:28 pm
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8:28 pm
> Romenjoe R
> please tell me if what issue your having with your computer?
> 8:28 pm
> Romenjoe R
> may I know if what is the Link for?
> 8:29 pm
> Me
> I just told you
> 8:29 pm
> Me
> Can you please send me a technical contact ?
> 8:29 pm
> Me
> You don't understand it seems
> 8:29 pm
> Me
> I need the second line support ^^
> 8:30 pm
> Romenjoe R
> I understand, may I know if how much time you do sleep the computer?
> 8:30 pm
> Me
> I told you already
> 8:30 pm
> Me
> Please read at least
> 8:30 pm
> Romenjoe R
> just only few seconds?
> 8:31 pm
> Me
> yes
> 8:31 pm
> Romenjoe R
> after sleep it consumes a lot od=f battery?
> 8:31 pm
> Me
> It goes off (7W power usage) then I wake it up by moving my mouse
> 8:31 pm
> Me
> This is a desktop
> 8:31 pm
> Me
> Not a laptop
> 8:31 pm
> Me
> Normal power usage is around 100 till 250W
> 8:33 pm
> Me
> (high end machine)
> 8:33 pm
> Romenjoe R
> may I know what do you mean in lowest power states?
> 8:33 pm
> Me
> The CPU from Intel support variable power (frequencies and voltage)
> 8:34 pm
> Me
> It adjust the power depending of the computation needed
> 8:34 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Thank you.
> 8:34 pm
> Me
> It can drop the frequency and voltage as low as 20W when usage is very low
> 8:34 pm
> Romenjoe R
> may I know if what was the last activity you did before this things happen?
> 8:34 pm
> Me
> 1200 MHz
> 8:34 pm
> Me
> I did a lot ^^
> 8:35 pm
> Me
> But this is personal ^^
> 8:35 pm
> Me
> Seriously, this is not related with previous windows load
> 8:35 pm
> Me
> When Windows 10 puts the machine in sleep
> 8:36 pm
> Me
> It reduces the power usage of the CPU and put it in total sleep state
> 8:36 pm
> Me
> C6 package in my situation
> 8:36 pm
> Me
> Which is the lowest power state
> 8:36 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Did you upgrade to Windows 10?
> 8:36 pm
> Me
> When the machine resumes, windows is supposed to raises the power states to C0 or C2
> 8:36 pm
> Me
> No, clean windows 10
> 8:37 pm
> Romenjoe R
> before do you have the same issue before in Windows 10?
> 8:37 pm
> Me
> Can you fill a bug ticket in the Windows dev team database ?
> 8:37 pm
> Me
> I did not test before, so I do not know if this is related to a specific version of windows 10
> 8:38 pm
> Me
> Asus vendor is also aware of this, so I guess they got a lot of complain already
> 8:38 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Yes I will do report to our engineering team about the issue that you have.
> 8:39 pm
> Me
> Perfect.
> 8:39 pm
> Me
> Show them the conversation and the videos and pictures
> 8:40 pm
> Me
> They will fulyl understand
> 8:40 pm
> Me
> *fully
> 8:40 pm
> Me
> By The Way, also tell them that windows 8.1 does not suffer from this issue, usign the exact same bios settings and machine
> 8:40 pm
> Me
> But I hate windows 8.1 and I love Windows 10 ^^
> 8:41 pm
> Romenjoe R
> May I ask the first link that you gave to me it contents an adult results.
> 8:41 pm
> Me
> v
> 8:42 pm
> Me
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/powermax_failing_out_of_sleep.png
> 8:42 pm
> Me
> This shows the issue
> 8:42 pm
> Me
> And the youtube links shows the normal behavior
> 8:42 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Your current Bing SafeSearch setting filters out results that might return adult content. To view those results as well, change your SafeSearch setting
> 8:42 pm
> Romenjoe R
> that is the results when I search for the link.
> 8:43 pm
> Me
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/asus_x99_deluxe_bios_5930k_settings_by_xixou.pdf
> 8:43 pm
> Me
> There is no adult content lol
> 8:43 pm
> Me
> Send them the pdf link
> 8:43 pm
> Me
> it contains the youtube link as well
> 8:43 pm
> Me
> I guess BING safesearch has a bug as well ^^
> 8:43 pm
> Romenjoe R
> but I cannot open it, that is the message if I'm going to search the link..
> 8:44 pm
> Me
> can't you disable the safesearch ?
> 8:44 pm
> Me
> Just give them the pdf link
> 8:44 pm
> Me
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/asus_x99_deluxe_bios_5930k_settings_by_xixou.pdf
> 8:44 pm
> Me
> It shows the settings that trigs the bug in windows 10
> 8:45 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Yes sure I will.
> 8:45 pm
> Romenjoe R
> and I will take note for your issue today.
> 8:45 pm
> Me
> When power limit is enabled in hte bios
> 8:45 pm
> Me
> Can you send me a confirmation email with the reference to the ticket ?
> 8:45 pm
> Romenjoe R
> so that if there is a solution for this we will notify you right away.
> 8:45 pm
> Me
> Such that they can ask me more details if needed
> 8:46 pm
> Me
> Perfect ! I appreciate your time
> 8:46 pm
> Me
> Fro now I will avoid hte sleep feature ^^
> 8:46 pm
> Romenjoe R
> I may suggest you to please avoid the sleep feature, if we have already the workaround for this matter we will resolving your issue.
> 8:47 pm
> Me
> I guess it will come as a windows 10 common update, right ?
> 8:48 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Alexandre just to set you an expectation it depends upon the last activity that you did why you are having this kind of issue.
> 8:49 pm
> Me
> ?
> 8:50 pm
> Me
> What do you mean ?
> 8:50 pm
> Romenjoe R
> do you still remember what was the last activity that you did before things things happen?
> 8:51 pm
> Me
> Don't know, I realize it recently, but I was not really testing that feature before
> 8:51 pm
> Me
> So I cannot tell
> 8:52 pm
> Romenjoe R
> okay what I can do for now is to report this bug to our engineering team because it night be a new bug that we need to find out.
> 8:52 pm
> Me
> They can install in their lab a machine and reproduce easily I guess
> 8:53 pm
> Me
> I created a ticket to Intel as well
> 8:53 pm
> Me
> Maybe they can talk to them as well to get help
> 8:53 pm
> Me
> I guess they are all in the same corner in Oregon ^^
> 8:53 pm
> Me
> Intel ticket reference is as below:
> 8:54 pm
> Me
> hank you for contacting Intel Customer Support.
> 
> A summary of the information you submitted is below as well as the case number that was assigned. Please reference the case number below whenever you contact Intel Customer Support about this case.
> 
> Case#: 00240475
> Case Subject: Hello, When the maxpower limitation are set in the bios to limit the power dissipation on short/long term, this is working great (seen using the Intel XTU software). However, when windows 10 is set in sleep mode and then when it wakes up, the machin
> 
> Regards,
> Intel Customer Support
> 8:54 pm
> Me
> Asus ticket reference is as below:
> 8:54 pm
> Me
> WTM20160112043706660
> 8:55 pm
> Romenjoe R
> By the way this is your case number 1321951420
> 8:55 pm
> Me
> Thanks ^^
> 8:55 pm
> Me
> GoodBye RomenJoe
> 8:56 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Do you have anything else aside from this?
> 8:56 pm
> Me
> Nop
> 8:56 pm
> Me
> Yes, Tell them that Windows 10 is great
> 8:57 pm
> Romenjoe R
> do not worry I will report this to our engineering team.
> 8:57 pm
> Me
> And I'm happy and want to thank the all dev team involved
> 8:57 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Thank you for patronizing to our Product.
> 8:57 pm
> Me
> And If Bill Gates pass by, tell him Hello from my side
> 8:57 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Thank you so much.
> 8:57 pm
> Me
> I'm also an Aspie like him ^^
> 8:57 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Yes I will do that do not worry specially like you who has been a loyal to our Product.
> 8:58 pm
> Me
> ^^
> 8:58 pm
> Me
> Are you located in US ?
> 8:59 pm
> Romenjoe R
> yes.
> 8:59 pm
> Me
> Cool, I love California, I've been to Intel lab before ^^
> 8:59 pm
> Romenjoe R
> before we end this chat I'd like to confirm if I was able to address your concern?
> 8:59 pm
> Me
> mmm this is Oregon sorry
> 8:59 pm
> Me
> Yes , thanks again
> 9:00 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Yes Oregon, Again Thank you for contacting Microsoft Answer Desk, Have a great Day tou.
> 9:02 pm
> Romenjoe R
> I will now end the chat, or if you want you can end the chat on your end.
> 9:03 pm


Can you put this in a spoiler


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I think im just going to wait on the Actual update for my X99 Pro board. no sense in messing with something thats working fine right, lol.


^^ the golden rule! If it's not broke don't fix it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Ok, Created a ticket at Microsoft ^^
> Hopefully they can fix it soon ^^
> 
> Was a nice tchat ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Contact us
> Agent Photo
> Romenjoe R
> Microsoft Answer Tech
> 
> Me
> Hello
> 8:22 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Hi, thanks for visiting Answer Desk! I'm Romenjoe R.
> 8:22 pm
> Me
> I have a bug report for windows 10 64 bits
> 8:22 pm
> Me
> Here is the detail:
> 8:22 pm
> Me
> Hello,
> 
> When the maxpower limitation are set in the bios to limit
> the power dissipation on short/long term,
> this is working great (seen using the Intel XTU software).
> However, when windows 10 is set in sleep mode and then when it wakes up, the machine is power limited at 100% and the machine is then very slow (TPD 21W, minimum frequency).
> When the max power is set to 4095W, then the problem does not occur, but then the power limitation cannot be used.
> 8:22 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Hi Welcome to Microsoft Answer Desk, my name is Romenjoe How may I help you today?
> 8:22 pm
> Me
> A picture showing the issue after a wakeup is below:
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/powermax_failing_out_of_sleep.png
> 8:22 pm
> Me
> Asus told me to test with 8.1 because they said that windows 10 has issue on sleep
> 8:23 pm
> Romenjoe R
> I understand how you feel about it right now.
> 8:23 pm
> Me
> Hi,
> 
> I got a reply from Asus:
> 
> Dear sir/ madam Esquenet,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Can you test these functions under Windows 8 or Windows 8.1
> It is knows that Windows 10 still has problems with the power management functions within the sleepmode.
> 
> Just to be sure this isnt a Windows 10 problem I suggest you verify this using a different operating system.
> 
> I hope to have informed you enough.
> Ik hoop u hierbij voldoende te hebben geinformeerd.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Vriendelijke groet,
> 
> Asus TSD.
> Pierre Kotlarski
> 
> ************************
> SO I tested Windows 8.1,
> and indeed there is no problem after the wakeup,
> so this is an issue with Windows 10 !
> 
> Problem: I don't want to go back to win 8.1 ^^
> 
> I will raise a ticket at Bill Gates now ^^
> 8:23 pm
> Romenjoe R
> To address you properly may I have your name please?
> 8:23 pm
> Me
> Is there any patch planned to fix this ?
> 8:23 pm
> Me
> Alexandre Esquenet
> 8:23 pm
> Me
> I bought Windows 10 on the Microsoft store
> 8:24 pm
> Romenjoe R
> I really understand your situation now, would it be okay to you if you can tell me what are you really trying to do/
> 8:24 pm
> Me
> Can you create a ticket to the windows 10 dev team to fix the sleep/resume power management feature of the processor ?
> 8:25 pm
> Me
> This is on the X99 platform (5930K, Intel CPU)
> 8:25 pm
> Romenjoe R
> correct me if I'm wrong do you have a problem with it comes to sleep the computer?
> 8:26 pm
> Me
> no, it goes fine in sleep mode ^^
> 8:26 pm
> Me
> Problem is after ^^
> 8:26 pm
> Me
> At the moment it wakes up, it keeps the CPU in lowest power states
> 8:26 pm
> Me
> Which makes it way too slow
> 8:27 pm
> Me
> You can see the power limitation in the picture
> 8:27 pm
> Me
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/powermax_failing_out_of_sleep.png
> 8:27 pm
> Romenjoe R
> I see, may I know how much time do you sleep the comouter?
> 8:27 pm
> Me
> Does not matter
> 8:28 pm
> Me
> few seconds
> 8:28 pm
> Me
> It behaves normally before a sleep
> 8:28 pm
> Me
> You can see this video showing the proper behavior:
> 8:28 pm
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8:28 pm
> Romenjoe R
> please tell me if what issue your having with your computer?
> 8:28 pm
> Romenjoe R
> may I know if what is the Link for?
> 8:29 pm
> Me
> I just told you
> 8:29 pm
> Me
> Can you please send me a technical contact ?
> 8:29 pm
> Me
> You don't understand it seems
> 8:29 pm
> Me
> I need the second line support ^^
> 8:30 pm
> Romenjoe R
> I understand, may I know if how much time you do sleep the computer?
> 8:30 pm
> Me
> I told you already
> 8:30 pm
> Me
> Please read at least
> 8:30 pm
> Romenjoe R
> just only few seconds?
> 8:31 pm
> Me
> yes
> 8:31 pm
> Romenjoe R
> after sleep it consumes a lot od=f battery?
> 8:31 pm
> Me
> It goes off (7W power usage) then I wake it up by moving my mouse
> 8:31 pm
> Me
> This is a desktop
> 8:31 pm
> Me
> Not a laptop
> 8:31 pm
> Me
> Normal power usage is around 100 till 250W
> 8:33 pm
> Me
> (high end machine)
> 8:33 pm
> Romenjoe R
> may I know what do you mean in lowest power states?
> 8:33 pm
> Me
> The CPU from Intel support variable power (frequencies and voltage)
> 8:34 pm
> Me
> It adjust the power depending of the computation needed
> 8:34 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Thank you.
> 8:34 pm
> Me
> It can drop the frequency and voltage as low as 20W when usage is very low
> 8:34 pm
> Romenjoe R
> may I know if what was the last activity you did before this things happen?
> 8:34 pm
> Me
> 1200 MHz
> 8:34 pm
> Me
> I did a lot ^^
> 8:35 pm
> Me
> But this is personal ^^
> 8:35 pm
> Me
> Seriously, this is not related with previous windows load
> 8:35 pm
> Me
> When Windows 10 puts the machine in sleep
> 8:36 pm
> Me
> It reduces the power usage of the CPU and put it in total sleep state
> 8:36 pm
> Me
> C6 package in my situation
> 8:36 pm
> Me
> Which is the lowest power state
> 8:36 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Did you upgrade to Windows 10?
> 8:36 pm
> Me
> When the machine resumes, windows is supposed to raises the power states to C0 or C2
> 8:36 pm
> Me
> No, clean windows 10
> 8:37 pm
> Romenjoe R
> before do you have the same issue before in Windows 10?
> 8:37 pm
> Me
> Can you fill a bug ticket in the Windows dev team database ?
> 8:37 pm
> Me
> I did not test before, so I do not know if this is related to a specific version of windows 10
> 8:38 pm
> Me
> Asus vendor is also aware of this, so I guess they got a lot of complain already
> 8:38 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Yes I will do report to our engineering team about the issue that you have.
> 8:39 pm
> Me
> Perfect.
> 8:39 pm
> Me
> Show them the conversation and the videos and pictures
> 8:40 pm
> Me
> They will fulyl understand
> 8:40 pm
> Me
> *fully
> 8:40 pm
> Me
> By The Way, also tell them that windows 8.1 does not suffer from this issue, usign the exact same bios settings and machine
> 8:40 pm
> Me
> But I hate windows 8.1 and I love Windows 10 ^^
> 8:41 pm
> Romenjoe R
> May I ask the first link that you gave to me it contents an adult results.
> 8:41 pm
> Me
> v
> 8:42 pm
> Me
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/powermax_failing_out_of_sleep.png
> 8:42 pm
> Me
> This shows the issue
> 8:42 pm
> Me
> And the youtube links shows the normal behavior
> 8:42 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Your current Bing SafeSearch setting filters out results that might return adult content. To view those results as well, change your SafeSearch setting
> 8:42 pm
> Romenjoe R
> that is the results when I search for the link.
> 8:43 pm
> Me
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/asus_x99_deluxe_bios_5930k_settings_by_xixou.pdf
> 8:43 pm
> Me
> There is no adult content lol
> 8:43 pm
> Me
> Send them the pdf link
> 8:43 pm
> Me
> it contains the youtube link as well
> 8:43 pm
> Me
> I guess BING safesearch has a bug as well ^^
> 8:43 pm
> Romenjoe R
> but I cannot open it, that is the message if I'm going to search the link..
> 8:44 pm
> Me
> can't you disable the safesearch ?
> 8:44 pm
> Me
> Just give them the pdf link
> 8:44 pm
> Me
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/asus_x99_deluxe_bios_5930k_settings_by_xixou.pdf
> 8:44 pm
> Me
> It shows the settings that trigs the bug in windows 10
> 8:45 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Yes sure I will.
> 8:45 pm
> Romenjoe R
> and I will take note for your issue today.
> 8:45 pm
> Me
> When power limit is enabled in hte bios
> 8:45 pm
> Me
> Can you send me a confirmation email with the reference to the ticket ?
> 8:45 pm
> Romenjoe R
> so that if there is a solution for this we will notify you right away.
> 8:45 pm
> Me
> Such that they can ask me more details if needed
> 8:46 pm
> Me
> Perfect ! I appreciate your time
> 8:46 pm
> Me
> Fro now I will avoid hte sleep feature ^^
> 8:46 pm
> Romenjoe R
> I may suggest you to please avoid the sleep feature, if we have already the workaround for this matter we will resolving your issue.
> 8:47 pm
> Me
> I guess it will come as a windows 10 common update, right ?
> 8:48 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Alexandre just to set you an expectation it depends upon the last activity that you did why you are having this kind of issue.
> 8:49 pm
> Me
> ?
> 8:50 pm
> Me
> What do you mean ?
> 8:50 pm
> Romenjoe R
> do you still remember what was the last activity that you did before things things happen?
> 8:51 pm
> Me
> Don't know, I realize it recently, but I was not really testing that feature before
> 8:51 pm
> Me
> So I cannot tell
> 8:52 pm
> Romenjoe R
> okay what I can do for now is to report this bug to our engineering team because it night be a new bug that we need to find out.
> 8:52 pm
> Me
> They can install in their lab a machine and reproduce easily I guess
> 8:53 pm
> Me
> I created a ticket to Intel as well
> 8:53 pm
> Me
> Maybe they can talk to them as well to get help
> 8:53 pm
> Me
> I guess they are all in the same corner in Oregon ^^
> 8:53 pm
> Me
> Intel ticket reference is as below:
> 8:54 pm
> Me
> hank you for contacting Intel Customer Support.
> 
> A summary of the information you submitted is below as well as the case number that was assigned. Please reference the case number below whenever you contact Intel Customer Support about this case.
> 
> Case#: 00240475
> Case Subject: Hello, When the maxpower limitation are set in the bios to limit the power dissipation on short/long term, this is working great (seen using the Intel XTU software). However, when windows 10 is set in sleep mode and then when it wakes up, the machin
> 
> Regards,
> Intel Customer Support
> 8:54 pm
> Me
> Asus ticket reference is as below:
> 8:54 pm
> Me
> WTM20160112043706660
> 8:55 pm
> Romenjoe R
> By the way this is your case number 1321951420
> 8:55 pm
> Me
> Thanks ^^
> 8:55 pm
> Me
> GoodBye RomenJoe
> 8:56 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Do you have anything else aside from this?
> 8:56 pm
> Me
> Nop
> 8:56 pm
> Me
> Yes, Tell them that Windows 10 is great
> 8:57 pm
> Romenjoe R
> do not worry I will report this to our engineering team.
> 8:57 pm
> Me
> And I'm happy and want to thank the all dev team involved
> 8:57 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Thank you for patronizing to our Product.
> 8:57 pm
> Me
> And If Bill Gates pass by, tell him Hello from my side
> 8:57 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Thank you so much.
> 8:57 pm
> Me
> I'm also an Aspie like him ^^
> 8:57 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Yes I will do that do not worry specially like you who has been a loyal to our Product.
> 8:58 pm
> Me
> ^^
> 8:58 pm
> Me
> Are you located in US ?
> 8:59 pm
> Romenjoe R
> yes.
> 8:59 pm
> Me
> Cool, I love California, I've been to Intel lab before ^^
> 8:59 pm
> Romenjoe R
> before we end this chat I'd like to confirm if I was able to address your concern?
> 8:59 pm
> Me
> mmm this is Oregon sorry
> 8:59 pm
> Me
> Yes , thanks again
> 9:00 pm
> Romenjoe R
> Yes Oregon, Again Thank you for contacting Microsoft Answer Desk, Have a great Day tou.
> 9:02 pm
> Romenjoe R
> 
> 
> I will now end the chat, or if you want you can end the chat on your end.
> 9:03 pm


PLease learn to use the Spoiler function in the Editor Tool bar for this website, silly. 









And again - I have win10Prox64. And when using a correctly set adaptive setting this R5E/5960X has zero issues upon wake. I posted this yesterday.
It's obviously NOT a problem with all system configurations.


----------



## djgar

I don't use sleep but I do use hibernation constantly with no problems.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I don't use sleep but I do use hibernation constantly with no problems.


lol - folks just feel better if they think their problem is a common one.









Actually, I rarely use sleep anyway. These rigs boot so fast that the few seconds difference between a cold start and wake is pretty meaningless... to me anyway. With ythe Intel PCIE drives windows boot time is faster than post.








Boot times on skylake are really quick!


----------



## djgar

For me the bigger savings is in not having to set up my desktop windows


----------



## Intel8888

Yeah that's the main reason I also use sleep/hibernate. Having to set up the windows every time is annoying, especially since I always have a bunch of apps running in the background at all times.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - folks just feel better if they think their problem is a common one.


The thing is, it is a common problem, reproducible on the X99-S/A/Deluxe mobos. Seems to only apply when disabling SVID override however (which I presume you daren't do).









_Doesn't occur with hibernate_. It's an S3 issue as far as I can see. @xixou check if the issue persists after hibernating (do not place into sleep first).

Nope, it does occur with hibernate (S4) and sleep (S3) and hybrid sleep (S3, RAM-to-Disk).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> The thing is, it is a common problem, reproducible on the X99-S/A/Deluxe mobos. Seems to only apply when enabling SVID override however (which I presume you daren't do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Doesn't occur with hibernate_. It's an S3 issue as far as I can see. @xixou check if the issue persists after hibernating (do not place into sleep first).


by "enabling SVID override" if you mean disable SVID support - yes, it's disabled (pretty much needs to be on this platform). If you're willing and using adaptive, try disabling c-states and disable SVID... will it sleep/wake "uneventfully"?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> by "enabling SVID override" if you mean disable SVID support - yes, it's disabled (pretty much needs to be on this platform). If you're willing and using adaptive, try disabling c-states and disable SVID... will it sleep/wake "uneventfully"?


C-States work gracefully when the FIVR is not controlling the package (SVID override enabled) - as this also prevents package power throttling (only temperature throttling), it is to be expected in a way. It seems the limiting factor is the FIVR when combined with package power throttling. C-States work with mobo VCCIN overriding the FIVR.

So it seems to me that it's a bug with Windows 10 interacting with the CPU package upon entering sleep or hibernation (exiting S0 state) and upon wake something not registering correctly, similar to: i7-5820k multiplier gets stuck at 8 after resuming from system standby

Could be an: OS issue, microcode issue or a BIOS issue. Doesn't happen with Windows 8.1 here either, can't believe I reinstalled that to check it. Hmm... odd.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> C-States work gracefully when the FIVR is not controlling the package (SVID override enabled) - as this also prevents package power throttling (only temperature throttling), it is to be expected in a way. It seems the limiting factor is the FIVR when combined with package power throttling. C-States work with mobo VCCIN overriding the FIVR.
> 
> So it seems to me that it's a bug with Windows 10 interacting with the CPU package upon entering sleep or hibernation (exiting S0 state) and upon wake something not registering correctly, similar to: i7-5820k multiplier gets stuck at 8 after resuming from system standby
> 
> Could be an: OS issue, microcode issue or a BIOS issue. Doesn't happen with Windows 8.1 here either, can't believe I reinstalled that to check it. Hmm... odd.


yeah - strange. I haven't had that occur on this R5E/5060x.. but i only cycled sleep/wake a half dozen times.


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/6v0jx


lol ^^ You were stuck at license first talk ^^ Since I bought mine on Windows store I got easily further ^^


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - strange. I haven't had that occur on this R5E/5060x.. but i only cycled sleep/wake a half dozen times.


Is your SVID enabled and as well override turned off (set to auto) in the bios as mentioned before ?
Is your power limitation set to different than auto or 4095W ?

Note: I turned off hybrid sleep (no hibernate)


----------



## Armxnian

Does 125bclk have any performance improvements over 100?

In my benchmark tests:
4.5GHz cpu, 4.250GHz cache, 3000MHz 15-15-15-35-2 ram (using 125bclk) out performs 4.5GHz cpu, 4.300GHz cache, 3200MHz 15-16-16-36-2 ram (using 100bclk). But I don't think it should.

The performance difference isn't much. 100MHz bclk is nice though because I can use adaptive vcore, which outputs a lot less power on idle, which translates into less heat, quieter fans etc..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Does 125bclk have any performance improvements over 100?


No. at least not directly


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Is your SVID enabled and as well override turned off (set to auto) in the bios as mentioned before ?
> Is your power limitation set to different than auto or 4095W ?
> 
> Note: I turned off hybrid sleep (no hibernate)


Here's the bios settings:

160113094406.zip 1994k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Does 125bclk have any performance improvements over 100?
> 
> In my benchmark tests:
> 4.5GHz cpu, 4.250GHz cache, 3000MHz 15-15-15-35-2 ram (using 125bclk) out performs 4.5GHz cpu, 4.300GHz cache, 3200MHz 15-16-16-36-2 ram (using 100bclk). But I don't think it should.
> 
> The performance difference isn't much. 100MHz bclk is nice though because I can use adaptive vcore, which outputs a lot less power on idle, which translates into less heat, quieter fans etc..


You can use offset on 125 strap and get very low idle power consumption. Eitgher way, you're looking at a couple of watts, with little to no difference in idle temperature.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Here's the bios settings:
> 
> 160113094406.zip 1994k .zip file


Should set "Long Duration Package Power Limit" to 120(W) and "Short ' ' " to 150(W). Time window can be left on "Auto" if you want. Not sure if VR efficiency needs to be changed (I tested with Balanced). "CPU SVID Support" needs to be enabled I think so that the "CPU Input Voltage" gets turned into "SVID voltage override" or something to that effect. It's the opposite way round on the RoG boards I think, "SVID Support" would mean to support the CPU FIVR by using SVID or something... or maybe it isn't, I dunno' lol.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Should set "Long Duration Package Power Limit" to 120(W) and "Short ' ' " to 150(W).


Hello

Why would one wish to set these settings below default values?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Why would one wish to set these settings below default values?


Power throttling for whatever out-of-the-blue reason could be handy, maybe for a heavy task and you don't want to end up wasting energy for a few extra point gigahertz but want to keep single core scaling as effective as possible. Unlike temperature throttling, power throttling will be unrestricted up to TJmax. E.g. temperature throttle at 70C will still consume more than 150W for example, so although temperature is being controlled, power consumption is not. Vice versa (I personally wouldn't go above 80C, but user opinion varies). Best practice is to also set temperature throttling with power throttling in that desired scenario. Power throttling alone does not guarantee remaining below a desired temp.

Maybe running an unrestricted load scenario where the CPU is pushed to 100%, but you don't want it to use more than 150W, but additionally you want your single threaded performance to be as great as possible. So you set a 4.5GHz OC, and in light load scenarios with single threaded bias, using a single core at 4.5GHz won't exceed 150W, nor will 2 cores, so you have that 4.5GHz power. When doing Prime95 or folding, etc. then all cores will be scaled to keep within 150W bounds, so maybe scaled down to 4.0GHz using Intel's Turbo algorithm (voltages dropped too).


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Why would one wish to set these settings below default values?


To avoid hitting temperature protection later on.
Default value is actually not doing protection (4095W is default, means no limit)

You can set it to 140W to match the TPD spec. Anyway, any other value than 4095W trig the issue.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> To avoid hitting temperature protection later on.
> Default value is actually not doing protection (4095W is default, means no limit)


Noooooo... you can alter the max core temperature throttle point yourself if you wanted to. Power throttling _should not_ be used as a method to prevent temperature gain, but merely as an aid. "CPU Max Core Temperature" or whatever it's called in the BIOS, is there for a reason.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Power throttling for whatever out-of-the-blue reason could be handy, maybe for a heavy task and you don't want to end up wasting energy for a few extra point gigahertz but want to keep single core scaling as effective as possible. Unlike temperature throttling, power throttling will be unrestricted up to TJmax. E.g. temperature throttle at 70C will still consume more than 150W for example, so although temperature is being controlled, power consumption is not. Vice versa (I personally wouldn't go above 80C, but user opinion varies). Best practice is to also set temperature throttling with power throttling in that desired scenario. Power throttling alone does not guarantee remaining below a desired temp.
> 
> Maybe running an unrestricted load scenario where the CPU is pushed to 100%, but you don't want it to use more than 150W, but additionally you want your single threaded performance to be as great as possible. So you set a 4.5GHz OC, and in light load scenarios with single threaded bias, using a single core at 4.5GHz won't exceed 150W, nor will 2 cores, so you have that 4.5GHz power. When doing Prime95 or folding, etc. then all cores will be scaled to keep within 150W bounds, so maybe scaled down to 4.0GHz using Intel's Turbo algorithm (voltages dropped too).


Hello

I'm still confused. Why would one purchase a CPU upward of $1000.00, overclock it and then limit its performance to that which is less then it is spec'd for at stock? This seems more like messing with settings just because they are there.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm still confused. Why would one purchase a CPU upward of $1000.00, overclock it and then limit its performance to that which is less then it is spec'd for at stock? This seems more like messing with settings just because they are there.


A lot of us don't go down the 5960X route, and stick with the price effective 5820K ($450 I think). 5930K only offers extra PCIe lanes and slightly better binning, not useful to a single card gamer. As an alternative to Z170, the X99 platform with the 5820K is great for a slightly higher price. Anyhow, back to the throttling and stuff, some of us eco-freaks prefer having power, and efficiency, and to us an extra 15W per 0.1GHz or whatever simply isn't worth it when utilising all the cores. Don't get me wrong, this chip idles at an equivalent wattage to a laptop chip under full pelt, but it's nice to have efficiency too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm still confused. Why would one purchase a CPU upward of $1000.00, overclock it and then limit its performance to that which is less then it is spec'd for at stock? This seems more like messing with settings just because they are there.


Thanks Praz - some of the settings posited by these guys make no sense to me either.

@Desolutional
Save your current sestting to a bios save slot or to a USB stick. Set it up as I've shown (adjust your voltages appropriately) and see if sleep/wake works... let's keep our eye on the ball.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> To avoid hitting temperature protection later on.
> Default value is actually not doing protection (4095W is default, means no limit)
> 
> You can set it to 140W to match the TPD spec. Anyway, any other value than 4095W trig the issue.


Ah Grasshopper... the power setting is by default the cpu's TDP. You should ignore what XTU is reporting.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> A lot of us don't go down the 5960X route, and stick with the price effective 5820K ($450 I think).


That price point I don't think changes my question. At any price point why would one limit the processor to a performance level lower than what is obtainable at stock specs and settings?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> That price point I don't think changes my question. At any price point why would one limit the processor to a performance level lower than what is obtainable at stock specs and settings?


Same reason a vette owner doesn't rev their LS up to max RPM when doing grocery shopping. I guess it's just one of those things we like to do. With this method, it is possible to maintain single-threaded performance, without having to mess about with multipliers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Save your current sestting to a bios save slot or to a USB stick. Set it up as I've shown (adjust your voltages appropriately) and see if sleep/wake works... let's keep our eye on the ball.


I've done that prior to this, the issue isn't because of the way the BIOS is setup, but occurs within Windows 10 when using SVID support to control the CPU Package Power setting. With an identical setup, it does not occur under sleep and hibernate with Windows 8.1 (haven't tested 7). Only Windows 10. I think there's a way to control throttling without SVID support using the AI Suite, but rather not dabble in that seeing as this prior method was working perfectly fine in 8.1.

Kind of the opposite case of a 980 Ti. With the 980 Ti I raised the Max TDP limit cause the power throttling was too rigorous. 110% TDP wasn't enough to maintain performance.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol then you needn't have upgraded by the sounds of things


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Same reason a vette owner doesn't rev their LS up to max RPM when doing grocery shopping. I guess it's just one of those things we like to do. With this method, it is possible to maintain single-threaded performance, without having to mess about with multipliers.
> I've done that prior to this, the issue isn't because of the way the BIOS is setup, but occurs within Windows 10 when using SVID support to control the CPU Package Power setting. With an identical setup, it does not occur under sleep and hibernate with Windows 8.1 (haven't tested 7). Only Windows 10. I think there's a way to control throttling without SVID support using the AI Suite, but rather not dabble in that seeing as this prior method was working perfectly fine in 8.1.
> 
> Kind of the opposite case of a 980 Ti. With the 980 Ti I raised the Max TDP limit cause the power throttling was too rigorous. 110% TDP wasn't enough to maintain performance.


wait, wut? the settings I attached above work with W10. NVM.

anyway - regarding the vettes... i do rev 'em up on the way to the store, sometimes.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Same reason a vette owner doesn't rev their LS up to max RPM when doing grocery shopping. I guess it's just one of those things we like to do. With this method, it is possible to maintain single-threaded performance, without having to mess about with multipliers.
> I've done that prior to this, the issue isn't because of the way the BIOS is setup, but occurs within Windows 10 when using SVID support to control the CPU Package Power setting. With an identical setup, it does not occur under sleep and hibernate with Windows 8.1 (haven't tested 7). Only Windows 10. I think there's a way to control throttling without SVID support using the AI Suite, but rather not dabble in that seeing as this prior method was working perfectly fine in 8.1.
> 
> Kind of the opposite case of a 980 Ti. With the 980 Ti I raised the Max TDP limit cause the power throttling was too rigorous. 110% TDP wasn't enough to maintain performance.


Frankly I always found those Vette owners totally annoying (really - we got them in NY by the bunch) - not only do they want to go slow but they don't want anybody else to go faster


----------



## Jpmboy

I've not yet been told I'm going to slow.


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Noooooo... you can alter the max core temperature throttle point yourself if you wanted to. Power throttling _should not_ be used as a method to prevent temperature gain, but merely as an aid. "CPU Max Core Temperature" or whatever it's called in the BIOS, is there for a reason.


That I know.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've not yet been told I'm going to slow.


Ahh! One of the few - look out for a blue Fiesta
















But you're in Philly anyway - maybe I saw you a few years ago on my way to Silver Spring, MD ...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> That I know.


Have you checked if the issue still occurs with CPU "C-States" disabled? I know some in this thread may argue that power throttling is a useless (grrr) feature, but even if it is useless (grrr), it should still be functional.









Jpm's settings are my tune for regular use, I normally use most of his settings in Windows. One thing that is confusing to me is the SVID stuff. With it on or off I don't experience any change in stability, rather the only change it seems to do for me is make the CPU Power display correctly in sensor monitoring software. Either way, in order to use power throttling, you _need to let the FIVR control the voltages - that means enabling SVID support_. Otherwise the mobo seems to override whatever power throttling settings you've entered (I had 180W consumption in h264, despite BIOS being set to 150W - only difference was that SVID support = disabled). On a side note, I don't use power throttling normally anyway, it's just I needed to test what xixou said to see if it was system dependent; I'm more of a temp. throttle man.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Ahh! One of the few - look out for a blue Fiesta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you're in Philly anyway - maybe I saw you a few years ago on my way to Silver Spring, MD ...


lol - I got a letter from the governor (a few years ago) saying he'd, and I quote: "really like you to keep your license to drive in Pennsylvania but if you continue" ....


----------



## Silent Scone

Normally aspirated plastic isn't really my thing.

*Flinches*









There's simply not enough room on the roads here for that kind of displacement lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Normally aspirated plastic isn't really my thing.
> 
> *Flinches*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's simply not enough room on the roads here for that kind of displacement lol


not much better here in PA until you get out in the country side... then there's an Amish buggy around every curve.








(the zr-1 is supercharged







)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not much better here in PA until you get out in the country side... then there's an Amish buggy around every curve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the zr-1 is supercharged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


So it is, even less room then lol


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I got a letter from the governor (a few years ago) saying he'd, and I quote: "really like you to keep your license to drive in Pennsylvania but if you continue" ....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Normally aspirated plastic isn't really my thing.
> 
> *Flinches*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's simply not enough room on the roads here for that kind of displacement lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not much better here in PA until you get out in the country side... then there's an Amish buggy around every curve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the zr-1 is supercharged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I used to have a heavily overclocked modded turbocharged Merkur, but I enjoyed the SVT Focus more. In my current condition I only trust myself with a lowly Fiesta with some mods. Back then commuting occasionally between Queens and Silver Spring (skirting around Philly) did have some nice stretches. My best was 3:12 IIR.

So where the heck is that danged X99-A USB 3.1 BIOS 2101???


----------



## Armxnian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You can use offset on 125 strap and get very low idle power consumption. Eitgher way, you're looking at a couple of watts, with little to no difference in idle temperature.


Yeah, the difference between adaptive and offset isn't very big on idle, but compared to manual, both save 35 watts and lower temps from 40s to 20s.

I tried offset, but couldn't get it to work. I set it so I got 1.3v on load. But when stress testing, it went up to 1.36. I read this was due to extra voltage added when the load uses avx. So how do I get it 1.3 at load so I can boot and run tasks, but not go over 1.3 when doing a common task such as encoding video?

Also, is ~1.39v safe for 24/7 ram voltage? Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Yeah, the difference between adaptive and offset isn't very big on idle, but compared to manual, both save 35 watts and lower temps from 40s to 20s.
> 
> I tried offset, but couldn't get it to work. I set it so I got 1.3v on load. But when stress testing, it went up to 1.36. I read this was due to extra voltage added when the load uses avx. So how do I get it 1.3 at load so I can boot and run tasks, but not go over 1.3 when doing a common task such as encoding video?
> 
> Also, is ~1.39v safe for 24/7 ram voltage? Thanks


1.39V is safe for VDIMM... recognizing that any OC has inherent risk. 1.39V has a very low risk.

I'd have to see your bios settings to help with offset. It will work on 125. Frankly, if the temps are 70 or lower at 1.36V when running the avx instruction set, I wouldn;t worry. Watch cache voltage - stay below 1.3V... closer to 1.2V, and VCCIN which is the voltage to the CPU, and the only one with droop enabled.


----------



## Armxnian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.39V is safe for VDIMM... recognizing that any OC has inherent risk. 1.39V has a very low risk.
> 
> I'd have to see your bios settings to help with offset. It will work on 125. Frankly, if the temps are 70 or lower at 1.36V when running the avx instruction set, I wouldn;t worry. Watch cache voltage - stay below 1.3V... closer to 1.2V


Yes offset works on 125. I tried it again, and it's a bit different than what happened yesterday. I put offset to .255 and cpuz/aida cpuid report 1.298 when loading with real bench and aida cpu/cache/memory stress. But with closer examination with hwinfo, I see some individual cores go up to 1.33v.
Here is what the bios looks like in offset mode: 

CPU package goes up to 80 after a while with a medium fan curve. The cores go up to 70. I tried aida fpu and the core shot up to 84 instantly, so I don't think I'll do that again









I've narrowed my safe limits to two options:
core - 36x125 (4500) @1.3v
cache - 34x125 (4250) @1.21v
ram - 3000MHz 14-15-15-35-2 @1.39v (ram is rated at this except for 15 for the first timing and at 1.35, but the board sets it to 1.37 when on auto)
vccin - 1.936

or

core - 45x100 (4500) @1.3v
cache - 43x100 (4300) @1.22v
ram - 3200MHz 15-16-16-36-2 @1.39v
vccin - 1.936
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and VCCIN which is the voltage to the CPU, and the only one with droop enabled.


In the bios I set vccin to 1.92, but the board sets it to 1.936, as verified in the bios and by 3rd party software. Sometimes under load, especially when cpu is in offset, it drops to 1.92, but I don't crash.

I haven't done hours of stress testing but I get a pretty good idea of what will be stable and what won't within a few minutes playing around in the OS and using various stresses/benches.

With 100bclk I get a bit more out of cache and ram using basically the same voltages. Plus I can use adaptive mode, which doesn't seem to suffer from uncontrollable extra voltages like offset. Plus it goes down to .7v on idle. 125bclk seems a bit more stable though, especially since I can just press xmp and forget about ram for the most part. Also since I've been using it with manual, which has the least variance in voltages under load, for both core, cache, and vccin.
__________________________________________________

One thing to report for the x99 sabertooth. When attempting to enter the bios, half the time keyboard doesn't respond, and I have to unplug and unplug it back in. Also, 75% of the time, the bios is ridiculously laggy when I try to do anything. I press the right arrow and it will take 3 sec to move to the next tab, and it does at very low fps. This happens at stock clocks also and even after a cmos reset.

One other thing to report is that secure boot seems completely broken for anything other than windows. I can clear the keys, and it says that secure boot is disabled, but it's not, as I can't even enter the uefi shell. Trying to boot any linux distro is a pain. It shows "Ignoring BGRT: invalid status 0 (expected 1)" and just hangs. I successfully installed Fedora once but the OS reported it wasn't even in secure boot or uefi mode even though I installed it through uefi as csm was disabled...


----------



## xixou

yes, sometime bios is slow. this is because the cpu is not set in max performance, this is a setting in the bios but it is not always honored.


----------



## DS4130

Does anyone have a PCI-E native power management setting in the UEFI (under advanced platform misc configuration)? It is pictured in the manual (page 115) but I do not see the option?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Does anyone have a PCI-E native power management setting in the UEFI (under advanced platform misc configuration)? It is pictured in the manual (page 115) but I do not see the option?


Dunno. Is it one of those 4 options? If so, they have negligible effect on idle power consumption (Killawatt measured); best left to disabled on this platform. Additionally @xixou, testing with C1E Core C-States, C2 Packages C-States, and core parking disabled, I found a 3W increase in idle consumption over Core: C6, Package C6, Core Parking Enabled scenario. It is now my belief that C6 C-States shouldn't need to be used as they provide negligible idle power consumption reduction. They do however, reduce idle temps by ~3C. Killawatt tested and ambient temperature corrected results.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Dunno. Is it one of those 4 options? If so, they have negligible effect on idle power consumption (Killawatt measured); best left to disabled on this platform.


Thanks for the confirmation, mine appears the same it was just in the manual an additional option is pictured but not listed...

Agreed they had negligible effect on my system idle power consumption, tested here previously, was just curios if they would make a difference now I'm using a PCI-E SSD (SM951), as this has increased idle consumption?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Agreed they had negligible effect on my system idle power consumption, tested here previously, was just curios if they would make a difference now I'm using a PCI-E SSD (SM951), as this has increased idle consumption?


6.5W active power consumption for the SM951, so for a desktop you needn't worry too much, rather for a hi-tech laptop, the power savings would be important. Curiously, this beast consumes just 2mW during DEVSLP, 50mW at idle. My rig burns through 165W on idle, but I have 9 case fans, 2 cards, 2 AIOs and 3 HDDs which don't like to spin down, 2W on standby so I guess that's a nice thing: but that stupid blinking power light is annoying in the middle of the night.


----------



## DS4130

My case LED's have been removed to prevent these night time issues









Thing is under my current setting it seems the SM951 is not entering the low power idle state, was hoping to work it out as I'm planning to add a second one shortly.. Any suggestions appreciated?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> My case LED's have been removed to prevent these night time issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is under my current setting it seems the SM951 is not entering the low power idle state, was hoping to work it out as I'm planning to add a second one shortly.. Any suggestions appreciated?


Have you checked the Windows power options thingy? I have mine setup like this:


Spoiler: Image


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Have you checked the Windows power options thingy? I have mine setup like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, Windows power settings are same as yours above...

I was under the impression ASPM of some type has to be enabled in the bios for these pci-e SSD to enter sleep mode, this may not be correct?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Yes offset works on 125. I tried it again, and it's a bit different than what happened yesterday. I put offset to .255 and cpuz/aida cpuid report 1.298 when loading with real bench and aida cpu/cache/memory stress. But with closer examination with hwinfo, I see some individual cores go up to 1.33v.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the bios looks like in offset mode:
> 
> CPU package goes up to 80 after a while with a medium fan curve. The cores go up to 70. I tried aida fpu and the core shot up to 84 instantly, so I don't think I'll do that again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've narrowed my safe limits to two options:
> core - 36x125 (4500) @1.3v
> cache - 34x125 (4250) @1.21v
> ram - 3000MHz 14-15-15-35-2 @1.39v (ram is rated at this except for 15 for the first timing and at 1.35, but the board sets it to 1.37 when on auto)
> vccin - 1.936
> 
> or
> 
> core - 45x100 (4500) @1.3v
> cache - 43x100 (4300
> 
> 
> ) @1.22v
> ram - 3200MHz 15-16-16-36-2 @1.39v
> vccin - 1.936
> *In the bios I set vccin to 1.92, but the board sets it to 1.936, as verified in the bios and by 3rd party software. Sometimes under load, especially when cpu is in offset, it drops to 1.92, but I don't crash.*
> 
> I haven't done hours of stress testing but I get a pretty good idea of what will be stable and what won't within a few minutes playing around in the OS and using various stresses/benches.
> 
> With 100bclk I get a bit more out of cache and ram using basically the same voltages. Plus I can use adaptive mode, which doesn't seem to suffer from uncontrollable extra voltages like offset. Plus it goes down to .7v on idle. 125bclk seems a bit more stable though, especially since I can just press xmp and forget about ram for the most part. Also since I've been using it with manual, which has the least variance in voltages under load, for both core, cache, and vccin.
> __________________________________________________
> 
> One thing to report for the x99 sabertooth. When attempting to enter the bios, half the time keyboard doesn't respond, and I have to unplug and unplug it back in. Also, 75% of the time, the bios is ridiculously *laggy when I try to do anything. I press the right arrow and it will take 3 sec to move to the next tab,* and it does at very low fps. This happens at stock clocks also and even after a cmos reset.
> 
> One other thing to report is that secure boot seems completely broken for anything other than windows. I can clear the keys, and it says that secure boot is disabled, but it's not, as I can't even enter the uefi shell. Trying to boot any linux distro is a pain. It shows "Ignoring BGRT: invalid status 0 (expected 1)" and just hangs. I successfully installed Fedora once but the OS reported it wasn't even in secure boot or uefi mode even though I installed it through uefi as csm was disabled...


It's hard to diagnose the bios lag... I suspect it may be the ram settings and possible error check. Does the bios lag with CAS set to 15 and not 14? The ram would benefit by lowering command rate to 1 (~ +25mV) then try tightening the primary timings. On certain ram ICs, the relationship between the first three primary timings is critical. for example, the 32GB hynix kit I was running required tRP to be 3 notches higher than CAS when really tightening things down, whereas the 32GB samsung kit I currently have installed do not and 13-13-13 works best at 3200, 12-12-12 at 3000.
the only thing that caught my attention in your post was the lack of vdroop of VCCIN. *here's a post showing* 96mV of droop under load... completely stable. Some vdroop is healthy. You may not be able permit that much, but 30-50mV is helpful in mitigating load line overshoot. The balance is not allowing too much undershoot which can cause a hang/crash when a high load abruptly ends.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> yes, sometime bios is slow. this is because the cpu is not set in max performance, this is a setting in the bios but it is not always honored.


AFAIK, the "performance setting in bios affects boot, not post times. Enable fast boot... which actually can lower post times.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's hard to diagnose the bios lag... I suspect it may be the ram settings and possible error check. Does the bios lag with CAS set to 15 and not 14? The ram would benefit by lowering command rate to 1 (~ +25mV) then try tightening the primary timings. On certain ram ICs, the relationship between the first three primary timings is critical. for example, the 32GB hynix kit I was running required tRP to be 3 notches higher than CAS when really tightening things down, whereas the 32GB samsung kit I currently have installed do not and 13-13-13 works best at 3200, 12-12-12 at 3000.
> the only thing that caught my attention in your post was the lack of vdroop of VCCIN. *here's a post showing* 96mV of droop under load... completely stable. Some vdroop is healthy. You may not be able permit that much, but 30-50mV is helpful in mitigating load line overshoot. The balance is not allowing too much undershoot which can cause a hang/crash when a high load abruptly ends.
> AFAIK, the "performance setting in bios affects boot, not post times. Enable fast boot... which actually can lower post times.


The BIOS lag can be memory stability yes


----------



## hemirunner426

On my X99-A board, I don't see that much variation in VCCIN with LLC set at Auto (which I believe is 9).

My 5930k seems to like a lot of input voltage. The minimum VCCIN I am able to set is 1.92 to stay stable. AIDIA64 reports it idle at 1.936 and it maxes out at 1.952 during AIDIA stress test. I get the same result with LLC set to 9.

Perhaps the X99-A VRMs are not as potent as the deluxe or RoG boards? I just don't see the up to .1v movement in VCCIN that others see with other ASUS boards.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The BIOS lag can be memory stability yes


I usually find with my BIOS when I have too low timings I either get a BIOS which is functional, but with a black background and no ASUS formatting, just the boxes and numbers. In that mode it actually saves settings correctly, despite looking corrupt. Or, I get normal BIOS, but after I browse the settings for a few seconds it just locks up and panics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemirunner426*
> 
> Perhaps the X99-A VRMs are not as potent as the deluxe or RoG boards? I just don't see the up to .1v movement in VCCIN that others see with other ASUS boards.


"Correct" VCCIN operation is one that incurs Vdroop. VCCIN on idle should always be higher than VCCIN on load. On LLC 9 I also get increased VCCIN on load, with LLC 6 I get Vdroop as expected. If scaling is linear, LLC 6 = 83.3%, LLC 9 = 125%. I'd be wary of setting such a high LLC at VCCIN which is closer to 2.00V, just my personal feelings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I usually find with my BIOS when I have too low timings I either get a BIOS which is functional, but with a black background and no ASUS formatting, just the boxes and numbers. In that mode it actually saves settings correctly, despite looking corrupt. Or, I get normal BIOS, but after *I browse the settings for a few seconds it just locks up* and panics.


I've had this occur for sure.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've had this occur for sure.


I usually race the BIOS to see if I can jam in 4 looser timings and save before it crashes. Fun game.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I usually race the BIOS to see if I can jam in 4 looser timings and save before it crashes. Fun game.


what's nice about the R5E... hit the memOk,or red safe boot button to get back in.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what's nice about the R5E... hit the memOk,or red safe boot button to get back in.


Lol I have my case all hidden away so I CBA opening the side panel each time I get instability. I prefer just holding the power button down during POST, next boot it gives me the "F1" thing where it resets to stock. X99-S or Deluxe has that button too.









I wish we had that safe boot button though; it saves the rigramole of having to hold the power button down.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Lol I have my case all hidden away so I CBA opening the side panel each time I get instability. I prefer just holding the power button down during POST, next boot it gives me the "F1" thing where it resets to stock. X99-S or Deluxe has that button too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we had that safe boot button though; it saves the rigramole of having to hold the power button down.


yeah, very handy, posts without changing any bios settings you have entered.. so you can correct them


----------



## xixou

I'm talking about this setting to make the bios lagging, try by yourself:


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> I'm talking about this setting to make the bios lagging, try by yourself:


Yeah, I've got that set to Max Perf, and never have 3 second delays. Have you checked to see if there's any USB peripherals causing any issues? Max Eff. usually gives me 0.5 second delays, or one second delays. Also do you have power throttling configured when you get this slowness? What does the CPU frequency display as when you get this slowness?


----------



## djgar

This refers to CPU performance at boot time. The BIOS Menu entries for Das Fast Boot refer to how the BIOS is handled at boot time, regardless of CPU performance. In effect you have four combinations ...


----------



## caliking420

Just got this in today











New case wont be here till tomorrow though, so the waiting continues


----------



## Jpmboy

No bios lag here. "Max Efficient" is not the default setting on the R5E. (that's mainly for laptops AFAIK)


----------



## Armxnian

Max performance is the default setting for me.

With a bad ram oc, I freeze in the bios after a few seconds, as the rest of you. But the lag is different. Sometimes it is usable 1-2 sec lag, sometimes it is not, and it will take 5+ seconds for it respond to any action. I've had this board since release so I've gone through every bios revision and the problem was on all of them. The lag is random and happens with ram set to xmp and also with everything at stock settings, which means both the cpu and ram is running at Intel specs.

Has anyone noticed any power savings with the min cache frequency set low? Seems pointless for it run at max clock even when idle. Also, offset voltage for cache seems broken. I set it to 1.25, but it drops to 1.216 and I crash during load. But with manual, it's always at what you set it to.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Max performance is the default setting for me.
> 
> With a bad ram oc, I freeze in the bios after a few seconds, as the rest of you. But the lag is different. Sometimes it is usable 1-2 sec lag, sometimes it is not, and it will take 5+ seconds for it respond to any action. I've had this board since release so I've gone through every bios revision and the problem was on all of them. The lag is random and happens with ram set to xmp and also with everything at stock settings, which means both the cpu and ram is running at Intel specs.
> 
> Has anyone noticed any power savings with the min cache frequency set low? Seems pointless for it run at max clock even when idle. Also, offset voltage for cache seems broken. I set it to 1.25, but it drops to 1.216 and I crash during load. But with manual, it's always at what you set it to.


offset cache is working, adaptive as you know does not. try setting min cache ratio to Auto with the offset you are currently using. Not so much about power savings, but then if it does not down clock offset really can't do much power savings anyway. Dynamic cache frequency with offset.. or min/max the same and use manual cache voltage. May address the bios lag?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I usually race the BIOS to see if I can jam in 4 looser timings and save before it crashes. Fun game.
> 
> 
> 
> what's nice about the R5E... hit the memOk,or red safe boot button to get back in.
Click to expand...

Love the memOK button, I wish we had a header for it, I would wire it in instead of reset. As it sits now, DirectBios is wired to the reset button...who really uses the reset button anymore?


----------



## kx11

any news Raja about new 2011-v3 Mobos from Asus in 2016 ?!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> any news Raja about new 2011-v3 Mobos from Asus in 2016 ?!!


None that you'll hear spoken of right now, keep an eye out around Computex.


----------



## Kimir

Rampage V White Edition dis year!









Just kidding. It could look well on my bench table, tho.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Rampage V White Edition dis year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. It could look well on my bench table, tho.


Who's not to say lol. White was very well received


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Something interesting in GPU post

I'm selling my old card 780ti - so wanted check for last time is there any problem - When I go to in bios and checked from GPU post, looks motherboard recognize it. I saw there is an option "more" and entered it and gave me card info.





but when I plug 980ti, there's nothing... Just shows there is a card plugged to PCI port.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Something interesting in GPU post
> 
> I'm selling my old card 780ti - so wanted check for last time is there any problem - When I go to in bios and checked from GPU post, looks motherboard recognize it. I saw there is an option "more" and entered it and gave me card info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but when I plug 980ti, there's nothing... Just shows there is a card plugged to PCI port.


Who knows. Might be due to that particular cards BIOS. Either way, it's not really an issue.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Something interesting in GPU post
> 
> I'm selling my old card 780ti - so wanted check for last time is there any problem - When I go to in bios and checked from GPU post, looks motherboard recognize it. I saw there is an option "more" and entered it and gave me card info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but when I plug 980ti, there's nothing... Just shows there is a card plugged to PCI port.


If i remember correctly, the card should be from Asus so the board read the clock/memory/ name correctly..

that 780Ti from Asus or ?


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Yes, it was Asus. New one from Evga.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Yes, it was Asus. New one from Evga.


As I tell you. Asus board need Asus card to report the full info about the card


----------



## delpy8

Hi guys.
Just noticed this in the last week or so and not sure what to do.

When booting it now takes over 1 min when it used to take about 25-30 sec,

The led shows it sitting at d4 which is (PCI resource allocation error.Out of resources) then goes to 61 then AA and then is fine

my spec is 5930k. 4 x4gb corsair platinum m2 950 pro and pcie sm951

Ive tried rolling back to another bios. clear cmos moved gfx card etc

Any help appreciated,


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> any news Raja about new 2011-v3 Mobos from Asus in 2016 ?!!


what new mobos could add if no new features has been implemented on CPUs?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what new mobos could add if no new features has been implemented on CPUs?


Broadwell-E stuff, USB 3.1, Type-C interfaces, PLX (more PLX mobos maybe), etc.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Broadwell-E stuff, USB 3.1, Type-C interfaces, PLX (more PLX mobos maybe), etc.


unless I start adding Intel Phi units.. no PLX please.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Broadwell-E stuff, USB 3.1, Type-C interfaces, PLX (more PLX mobos maybe), etc.


+1

I hope for X99 formula and Extreme Black Edtion


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> +1
> 
> I hope for X99 formula and Extreme Black Edtion


that would be nice


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unless I start adding Intel Phi units.. no PLX please.


It'll give you extra lanes! (jk)

Will be interesting to see the effect of 4K native textures and HBM GPUs on PCIe bus utilisation though. As it stands, x8 offers similar performance to x16 as of present.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Just noticed this in the last week or so and not sure what to do.
> 
> When booting it now takes over 1 min when it used to take about 25-30 sec,
> 
> The led shows it sitting at d4 which is (PCI resource allocation error.Out of resources) then goes to 61 then AA and then is fine
> 
> my spec is 5930k. 4 x4gb corsair platinum m2 950 pro and pcie sm951
> 
> Ive tried rolling back to another bios. clear cmos moved gfx card etc
> 
> Any help appreciated,


Its likely 64. You probably have a USB device that is taking awhile to initialise. If this is a problem use suspend instead of shutting down


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Its likely 64. You probably have a USB device that is taking awhile to initialise. If this is a problem use suspend instead of shutting down


Hi thanks for your reply what do you mean by suspend?


----------



## casier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Just noticed this in the last week or so and not sure what to do.
> 
> When booting it now takes over 1 min when it used to take about 25-30 sec,
> 
> The led shows it sitting at d4 which is (PCI resource allocation error.Out of resources) then goes to 61 then AA and then is fine
> 
> my spec is 5930k. 4 x4gb corsair platinum m2 950 pro and pcie sm951
> 
> Ive tried rolling back to another bios. clear cmos moved gfx card etc
> 
> Any help appreciated,


It strangely reminds me my problems with my previous X99 deluxe... (if you search, you'll find my previous post on this thread I think). During months I had some random long boot, sometimes no boot either, some QCodes linked to "I don't remember what initialization"... , red led... And I started to be more often.. more and more often... and one day, the computer just stuck on 00 Q-COde...

The MB was just dead... Changed it and now everything is perfect.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Its likely 64. You probably have a USB device that is taking awhile to initialise. If this is a problem use suspend instead of shutting down


I think it is d4 as per the attached


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casier*
> 
> It strangely reminds me my problems with my previous X99 deluxe... (if you search, you'll find my previous post on this thread I think). During months I had some random long boot, sometimes no boot either, some QCodes linked to "I don't remember what initialization"... and I started to be more often.. more and more often... and one day, the computer just stuck on 00 Q-COde...
> 
> The MB was just dead... Changed it and now everything is perfect.


Thats my worry


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Hi thanks for your reply what do you mean by suspend?


S3 aka [Start Menu > Power > Sleep]. Your best bet is to probably yank out all the USB cables and plug each one in one by one until you find the hanger. If it isn't a USB cable, may be a SATA drive.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> I think it is d4 as per the attached


Send the machine to sleep, rather than shut down. Have you tried with minimal devices connected?


----------



## casier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Thats my worry


Yeah dude, I suppose you do.









I had been trying several months to try to understand what was wrong : RAM, GPU, CPU... until one day, 00 Q-Code... I was pretty sure the the processor was involved, but no, it just was the MB, goddamit ! There are chances this is the same for you, even this is not the same Q-code error (blabla initialization for me), but except that, this looks like my problem.

When you boot, you sometimes juste get a black screen for 20-30-40 secondes (sometimes have to restart again ?), then finally the BIOS logo shows up and the OS boot normaly, right ?


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casier*
> 
> Yeah dude, I suppose you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had been trying several months to try to understand what was wrong : RAM, GPU, CPU... until one day, 00 Q-Code... I was pretty sure the the processor was involved, but no, it just was the MB, goddamit ! There are chances this is the same for you, even this is not the same Q-code error (blabla initialization for me), but except that, this looks like my problem.
> 
> When you boot, you sometimes juste get a black screen for 20-30-40 secondes (sometimes have to restart again ?), then finally the BIOS logo shows up and the OS boot normally, right ?


Hi I get the asus bios logo twice and do get the black screen before it boots into windows, come to think of it this has only been happening since I got my samsung 950 pro (might just be a coincidence)


----------



## casier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Hi I get the asus bios logo twice and do get the black screen before it boots into windows, come to think of it this has only been happening since I got my samsung 950 pro (might just be a coincidence)


Oh, well it looks like completely different then, because I always had black screen at the very beginning of the boot, the computer had difficulties to iniatlize, this does not seem to be the same, so don't worry too much, you still have hope !

Aah, coincidences, the most horrible problem in informatic and computers... Sometimes something works (or do not work), you think you understand why, but no, this was just a coincidence and you lost one week of idiot tests to realize it...


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Send the machine to sleep, rather than shut down. Have you tried with minimal devices connected?


Ive only got the gpu and m2 and pcie ssds attached, I even tried to disable the on-board audio & Bluetooth etc to see if that helped as for connected stuff via the usb I only have a usb 3 connected to my mobo and thats running to my dell dell u3415w as I use that for my keyboard and mouse


----------



## delpy8

hey guys Ive just cloned my OS from the samsung 950 pro to the samsung sm951 and now it boots with NO issues so it must be the 950 pro that's the problem?


----------



## delpy8

seems to be an issue with the 950 pro???


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3rvoop/samsung_950_pro_nvme_ssd_windows_7_64/
?


----------



## caliking420

can't wait to start overclocking her tomorrow


----------



## tainc

HI! new to this thread.

just built my system, and not sure if its functioning fine.

CPU = intel 5820k (running 3.3ghz at stock)
CPU cooler = LEPA 240mm aquacharger(?)
RAM = G.skill tridentz 3200 4.8GB (running in 2133 at stock)
MOBO = X99 sabertooth
PSU = EVGA 1000-PS
CASE = Thermaltake level 10 GT
HDD = seagate 3TB
OS = Windows 7

everything is running in stock.

CPU temps at idle is 35~38'C

windows works just fine. applications(game, browser, antivirus, etc) works fine as well.

but there are few things kinda bothers me and I do not know if anyone else have same experience.
*
1. Orange LED light by system panel connector.*

this bright orange LED is always on whether PC is on or off.

I can only turn it off by completely shutting down or unplug PSU.

talked to Asus tech support, and well.. it didn't went well

is this normal? or can I turn the LED off? or is there a problem?

*2. PC starts kinda slow*

when I start my PC, it seems like all fans are running at max RPM for few seconds(5-6 seconds? maybe).

kinda make me worry, because fan starts up really quick and strong, I even hear vibration at beginning(not sure where that vibration is from, I'm expecting one of the chassis fan, or CPU cooler).

while fan is running crazy, nothing on screen(black screen).

few sec after, fans slow down then TUF logo pops up.

from my observation inside of my PC during booting, I see that different LED indicator(one by RAM, CPU, PCI-E) lit up RED one by one(CPU-> RAM -> PCIE order) then goes off one by one. and this happens before TUF logo pops up.

to me, it feels kinda weird and taking quite longer than i expect for start up. I do not know if its normal

even windows, after windows 7 logo is completed, it takes kinda long to get in to windows. (3TB HDD)

My previous system was E8400 and it loaded windows quicker than my current system. (300GB HDD)

+ BIOS was in 1801, then I just updated it to 2101. don't see any changes.
+ Tried TUF DETECTIVE(android application) and on POST code, it shows "00AA"(while PC is on in windows). and cannot find info about 00AA (found one for asus Z97-WS board but not sure if its right). not sure if there is anything wrong with 00AA.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainc*
> 
> HI! new to this thread.
> 
> just built my system, and not sure if its functioning fine.
> 
> CPU = intel 5820k (running 3.3ghz at stock)
> CPU cooler = LEPA 240mm aquacharger(?)
> RAM = G.skill tridentz 3200 4.8GB (running in 2133 at stock)
> MOBO = X99 sabertooth
> PSU = EVGA 1000-PS
> CASE = Thermaltake level 10 GT
> HDD = seagate 3TB
> OS = Windows 7
> 
> everything is running in stock.
> 
> CPU temps at idle is 35~38'C
> 
> windows works just fine. applications(game, browser, antivirus, etc) works fine as well.
> 
> but there are few things kinda bothers me and I do not know if anyone else have same experience.
> *
> 1. Orange LED light by system panel connector.*
> 
> this bright orange LED is always on whether PC is on or off.
> 
> I can only turn it off by completely shutting down or unplug PSU.
> 
> talked to Asus tech support, and well.. it didn't went well
> 
> is this normal? or can I turn the LED off? or is there a problem?
> 
> *2. PC starts kinda slow*
> 
> when I start my PC, it seems like all fans are running at max RPM for few seconds(5-6 seconds? maybe).
> 
> kinda make me worry, because fan starts up really quick and strong, I even hear vibration at beginning(not sure where that vibration is from, I'm expecting one of the chassis fan, or CPU cooler).
> 
> while fan is running crazy, nothing on screen(black screen).
> 
> few sec after, fans slow down then TUF logo pops up.
> 
> from my observation inside of my PC during booting, I see that different LED indicator(one by RAM, CPU, PCI-E) lit up RED one by one(CPU-> RAM -> PCIE order) then goes off one by one. and this happens before TUF logo pops up.
> 
> to me, it feels kinda weird and taking quite longer than i expect for start up. I do not know if its normal
> 
> even windows, after windows 7 logo is completed, it takes kinda long to get in to windows. (3TB HDD)
> 
> My previous system was E8400 and it loaded windows quicker than my current system. (300GB HDD)
> 
> + BIOS was in 1801, then I just updated it to 2101. don't see any changes.
> + Tried TUF DETECTIVE(android application) and on POST code, it shows "00AA"(while PC is on in windows). and cannot find info about 00AA (found one for asus Z97-WS board but not sure if its right). not sure if there is anything wrong with 00AA.


The POST checks are there to tell you if something is wrong, there isn't. The time is influenced by what devices and memory is connected.


----------



## xixou

Yes, the Motherboard is testing a lot at startup, including DDR4 trainings.
The fan speed is the same at my place, all to max at pre-bios start, which is good.

@caliking, your top card seems to be pulled down at the back by the cables, it is far from horizontal.


----------



## Obrigado

i need an help....

i have an x99-s and a 5820k with dual gtx 970 and a phoebus audio card.

i want to buy an nvme ssd to put in a x4 m2 slot.

can i use it @full speed?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> i need an help....
> 
> i have an x99-s and a 5820k with dual gtx 970 and a phoebus audio card.
> 
> i want to buy an nvme ssd to put in a x4 m2 slot.
> 
> can i use it @full speed?


Not without running both GPU at 8x speed.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not without running both GPU at 8x speed.


thanks a lot


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there someone with a nexus 5X or nexus 6P here?
how you connect it to your motherboard?

I don't have the type-c port on my X99 Deluxe, is there someone who can suggest a good cable with good resistor?
I heard about people having problems with bad cables.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Is there someone with a nexus 5X or nexus 6P here?
> how you connect it to your motherboard?
> 
> I don't have the type-c port on my X99 Deluxe, is there someone who can suggest a good cable with good resistor?
> I heard about people having problems with bad cables.


http://www.amazon.com/Anker-Devices-Including-MacBook-ChromeBook/dp/B0119EIHTG

Never gone wrong with Anker, but as always it's a bit hit and miss at the moment with those bad cable problems. It's Google's fault for asking for 3A through a cable, but also the manufacturer's fault for failing to adhere to the spec.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Yes, the Motherboard is testing a lot at startup, including DDR4 trainings.
> The fan speed is the same at my place, all to max at pre-bios start, which is good.
> 
> @caliking, *your top card seems to be pulled down at the back* by the cables, it is far from horizontal.


Good eye!

HInt: if you want to "ping" a member simply typing the @ symbol in front of their name like @xixou doesn't do it. type the name, select it and use the "@" tool in the editor nemu bar like @xixou



(sorry - hard to see on this dark version of OCN)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Good eye!
> 
> HInt: if you want to "ping" a member simply typing the @ symbol in front of their name like @xixou doesn't do it. type the name, select it and use the "@" tool in the editor nemu bar like @xixou
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry - hard to see on this dark version of OCN)


How do you change the colour scheme J@Jpmboy









Edit, nvmind


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How do you change the colour scheme J@Jpmboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, nvmind


you got it?


----------



## Silent Scone

Yah


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Yes, the Motherboard is testing a lot at startup, including DDR4 trainings.
> The fan speed is the same at my place, all to max at pre-bios start, which is good.
> 
> @caliking, your top card seems to be pulled down at the back by the cables, it is far from horizontal.


That's the first thing i checked. Even with me unplugging the wires, it still sags.

Fishing wire might be my best bet then


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> That's the first thing i checked. Even with me unplugging the wires, it still sags.
> 
> Fishing wire might be my best bet then


Sounds like a good solution. I hope Pascal will be more like the Fury X, nice and compact, sturdy; easy to fit inside a rig, even the EVGA Hybrid is easier to fit than a G1 in a squashed space.


----------



## tainc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The POST checks are there to tell you if something is wrong, there isn't. The time is influenced by what devices and memory is connected.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Yes, the Motherboard is esting a lot at startup, including DDR4 trainings.
> The fan speed is the same at my place, all to max at pre-bios start, which is good.
> 
> @caliking, your top card seems to be pulled down at the back by the cables, it is far from horizontal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The POST checks are there to tell you if something is wrong, there isn't. The time is influenced by what devices and memory is connected.


thanks guys for comments!

I guess POST time is normal, fan noise is... well i guess i gotta check my fan(short, strong vibrate at startup).

still haven't figure out what the meaning of orange LED by front panel connector.

do all x99 sabertooth owners have this LED on 24/7?

even in manual, there is no information about what this LED light supposed mean.

no problem in PC, but it just bothers me crazy, because there might be something wrong that I may not notice at this moment


----------



## tainc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainc*
> 
> thanks guys for comments!
> 
> I guess POST time is normal, fan noise is... well i guess i gotta check my fan(short, strong vibrate at startup).
> 
> still haven't figure out what the meaning of orange LED by front panel connector.
> 
> do all x99 sabertooth owners have this LED on 24/7?
> 
> even in manual, there is no information about what this LED light supposed mean.
> 
> no problem in PC, but it just bothers me crazy, because there might be something wrong that I may not notice at this moment


+update : found in other forum about orange LED. I guess its Power Ready LED. why is it in orange make me think something is wrong D:

but somewhere in tomshardware thread, I think I saw post about someone managed to turn this off. it was few days ago, several people were asking similar questions, but no answer is picked.

in that thread, some said it means there might be a problem in power transfer, and i guess some guy changed his 24 pin power to solve the problem. still not sure, have to find that thread again


----------



## caliking420

okay, so quick question.

I got to 4.4 with 1.2v easy. that's fine and dandy but when i try and turn the xmp profile on it becomes unstable. Im guessing it has to do with the min and max cpu cache ratio, which i kept on auto(i think it was 33 or 31). I kept it at 100mhz BCLK Strap.

What should i do? raise the min & max cache ratio?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> okay, so quick question.
> 
> I got to 4.4 with 1.2v easy. that's fine and dandy but when i try and turn the xmp profile on it becomes unstable. Im guessing it has to do with the min and max cpu cache ratio, which i kept on auto(i think it was 33 or 31). I kept it at 100mhz BCLK Strap.
> 
> What should i do? raise the min & max cache ratio?


just enter the XMP timings, frequency and voltage manually. reset bios before doing so as XMP will alter settings we do not have access to in UEFI.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainc*
> 
> but somewhere in tomshardware thread, I think I saw post about someone managed to turn this off. it was few days ago, several people were asking similar questions, but no answer is picked.
> 
> in that thread, some said it means there might be a problem in power transfer, and i guess some guy changed his 24 pin power to solve the problem. still not sure, have to find that thread again


ErP Ready? That should be somewhere in the BIOS.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just enter the XMP timings, frequency and voltage manually. reset bios before doing so as XMP will alter settings we do not have access to in UEFI.


So should go back to default on everything then enter the frequency and voltage manually. And what about the speed? should i just select it out of the drop down list it gives.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> So should go back to default on everything then enter the frequency and voltage manually. And what about the speed? should i just select it out of the drop down list it gives.


yes - best to actually clrcmos if you can, or if the bios has the option, load optimized defaults and set up your cpu oc. then select the speed in the drop down box and enter primary timings manually.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes - best to actually clrcmos if you can, or if the bios has the option, load optimized defaults and set up your cpu oc. then select the speed in the drop down box and enter primary timings manually.


Okay thanks for the info, ill give that a try here in a little bit. should i go for the advertised 3200 or something less.

+rep btw


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Okay thanks for the info, ill give that a try here in a little bit. should i go for the advertised 3200 or something less.
> 
> +rep btw


3200 for sure. post a snip of the cpuZ "SPD" tab.









btw, which TZ3200 kit is that? 3200c14?


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3200 for sure. post a snip of the cpuZ "SPD" tab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, which TZ3200 kit is that? 3200c14?




C14 was out of stock when i ordered. so C16 it was


----------



## caliking420

It's just the CAS# Latency I'm changing or all of them? I have never messed with ram before.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> It's just the CAS# Latency I'm changing or all of them? I have never messed with ram before.


enter 16-18-18-44 (not 38)-2T (command rate = 2). Once that boots and is good, we'll change to 1T. I have the sane kit (the c14s) and I run 1.4V - they don;t even get warm. don;t be afraid to use 1.4-1.425V for 24/7.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> enter 16-18-18-44 (not 38)-2T (command rate = 2). Once that boots and is good, we'll change to 1T. I have the sane kit (the c14s) and I run 1.4V - they don;t even get warm. don;t be afraid to use 1.4-1.425V for 24/7.


going to do that right now. will update when im done

@Jpmboy

So got to here and couldn't figure out how to actually set the timings



Wait i think i figured it out.



correct?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> going to do that right now. will update when im done
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> So got to here and couldn't figure out how to actually set the timings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait i think i figured it out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> correct?


with the exception of command rate, which is a drop down box, the fields above require you to type in the value. 16-18-18-44-2
like this:


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with the exception of command rate, which is a drop down box, the fields above require you to type in the value. 16-18-18-44-2
> like this:


Okay i got that, now about the voltage.



Do i set both at 1.4? also the specs say these sticks are at 1.35

Also, i didn't set the timings before i asked this


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Okay i got that, now about the voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do i set both at 1.4? also the specs say these sticks are at 1.35
> 
> Also, i didn't set the timings before i asked this


yes, set both the same... you can use 1.35V. if it's not stable use more. Mine are 1.35V, I run 1.425V (eventual @ 1.40V, but we'll go there later)


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, set both the same... you can use 1.35V. if it's not stable use more. Mine are 1.35V, I run 1.425V (eventual @ 1.40V, but we'll go there later)


okay cool, I'll update in a few


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, set both the same... you can use 1.35V. if it's not stable use more. Mine are 1.35V, I run 1.425V (eventual @ 1.40V, but we'll go there later)


Set timings at 16-18-18-44-2t
3200mhz
and 1.35v

wouldn't post. wouldn't even post with 1.4v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Set timings at 16-18-18-44-2t
> 3200mhz
> and 1.35v
> 
> wouldn't post. wouldn't even post with 1.4v


you are on strap 100 - right?

what q-code? b6, 55? bf?


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are on strap 100 - right?
> 
> what q-code? b6, 55? bf?


should be 100. but let me go back, double check, try again and see what code i get


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are on strap 100 - right?
> 
> what q-code? b6, 55? bf?


55 or A5, i cant see it that well under my card.

also, i couldnt find a setting for the strap.


----------



## Jpmboy

okay, assuming you were on strap 100, do this:

1) Put a USB stick in any port, shut down and press the clrcmos button on the motherboard
2) post into bios.
3) set strap to 100 (look at the manual if you have to)
4) set ram to 3200
5) set dram A and B to 1.375V
6) enter the timings 16-18-18-44-2T
7) in the dram timing menu, scroll all the way down until you see "Dram Clock Period" - set this to 13 (it's a drop-down menu)
8) back on the main voltage page, set VCCIO PCH to 1.075V and VCCIO cpu to 1.075V skip this
Leave everything else on auto, NO cpu OC.

Hit F10 to load the bios settings and repost to bios. If it posts: open the voltage menu, Hit F12, page-down and hit F12 again, open the Dram timings menu Hit F12, scroll and F12. Boot to windows, open the USB stick, select the pictures, rt-click>send to> compressed zip folder. post the folder here...
If it does not post, reset and try loading the XMP with no CPU OC loaded (everything on optimized defaults). If that does not post...

I'd reseat the ram sticks, 'cause somthin ain't right.








*edit: check that your TPU, EZ-XMP and EPU switches are disabled*


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay, assuming you were on strap 100, do this:
> 
> 1) Put a USB stick in any port, shut down and press the clrcmos button on the back IO panel
> 2) post into bios.
> 3) set strap to 100 (look at the manual if you have to)
> 4) set ram to 3200
> 5) set dram A and B to 1.375V
> 6) enter the timings 16-18-18-44-2T
> 7) in the dram timing menu, scroll all the way down until you see "Dram Clock Period" - set this to 13 (it's a drop-down menu)
> 8) back on the main voltage page, set VCCIO PCH to 1.075V and VCCIO cpu to 1.075V skip this
> Leave everything else on auto, NO cpu OC.
> 
> Hit F10 to load the bios settings and repost to bios. If it posts: open the voltage menu, Hit F12, page-down and hit F12 again, open the Dram timings menu Hit F12, scroll and F12. Boot to windows, open the USB stick, select the pictures, rt-click>send to> compressed zip folder. post the folder here...
> If it does not post, reset and try loading the XMP with no CPU OC loaded (everything on optimized defaults). If that does not post...
> 
> I'd reseat the ram sticks, 'cause somthin ain't right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit: check that your TPU, EZ-XMP and EPU switches are disabled*


Okay, well before your post i was googling around and found someone that said to try and reseat the ram. so i jumped ahead and tried the xmp without any overclock, and it didn't post.

Edit: I just reseated the ram to no avail. I looked in the manual and it said all those switches are set to off by default


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Okay, well before your post i was googling around and found someone that said to try and reseat the ram. so i jumped ahead and tried the xmp without any overclock, and it didn't post.
> Edit: I just reseated the ram to no avail. I looked in the manual and it said all those switches are set to off by default


I know they ship disabled, did you do a visual check?
well, if the sticks can;t run at their XMP settings... and you've tested that properly, either you're stuck at SPD stock (2133) or they go RMA.








Sorry bud, should be straight forward if set up correctly.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know they ship disabled, did you do a visual check?
> well, if the sticks can;t run at their XMP settings... and you've tested that properly, either you're stuck at SPD stock (2133) or they go RMA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, should be straight forward if set up correctly.


Yeah, its just my 2nd card is right in the way of me doing a visual check. First thing in the morning ill take the card out, make sure all the switches are in the right position & reseat one more time. If not then i guess RMA it is







i just hate going that long without it running after i just put this together.

I truly appreciate the help buddy, ill give another update in the morning.


----------



## xixou

You can take bios screenshot using a usb memory stick formatted in FAT32, and press f12 in hte bios to save the picture.
Make sure that the DDR4 are all well inserted.
Try with 2 to start with if that still fails.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Yeah, its just my 2nd card is right in the way of me doing a visual check. First thing in the morning ill take the card out, make sure all the switches are in the right position & reseat one more time. If not then i guess RMA it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just hate going that long without it running after i just put this together.
> 
> I truly appreciate the help buddy, ill give another update in the morning.


You are using a kit that only has QVL listings for Z170, unfortunately not all CPU will be plug and play with these kits with or without the X99 Deluxe and tuning may be required. Although a few users are buying these kits, it's still preferable to purchase memory kits qualified for the platform you are using.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> I truly appreciate the help buddy, ill give another update in the morning.


Lol you have my exact same kit. Try my sig timings, that should work with strap 100. 3200MHz is *POSSIBLE* but *EXTREMELY* temperamental and difficult to do. Prior to updating my BIOS I had 3200MHz stable with XMP at 1.45V POST, 1.40V eventual. Post (no pun intended) BIOS update can't do the same thing again. Exactly the same settings, NVRAM cleared, CMOS cleared, yadda yadda. So it is possible, but extremely difficult to initially set. Once set, should be stable for the forseeable future, but the problem is actually setting it in the first place. That was with Enhanced Training enabled. It didn't matter what VCCSA I used, try using stock VCCSA if you want to try for 3200MHz. I have been able to try 3200MHz in the BIOS, but as soon as I boot into Windows, the bootloader fails.

*This does give me the idea that if it is possible, ASUS' engineers should be able to get it right, they know more than me.*

Once again: *this kit's XMP does not work on HW-E out of the box.* I'm basing that over the fact that you, me and a few other people in the thread bought these "cool" new kits and they don't work XMP on HW-E. If you do manage to RMA it and get one that does work...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Lol you have my exact same kit. *Try my sig timings, that should work with strap 100*. 3200MHz is *POSSIBLE* but *EXTREMELY* temperamental and difficult to do. Prior to updating my BIOS I had 3200MHz stable with XMP at 1.45V POST, 1.40V eventual. Post (no pun intended) BIOS update can't do the same thing again. Exactly the same settings, NVRAM cleared, CMOS cleared, yadda yadda. So it is possible, but extremely difficult to initially set. Once set, should be stable for the forseeable future, but the problem is actually setting it in the first place. That was with Enhanced Training enabled. It didn't matter what VCCSA I used, try using stock VCCSA if you want to try for 3200MHz. I have been able to try 3200MHz in the BIOS, but as soon as I boot into Windows, the bootloader fails.
> 
> *This does give me the idea that if it is possible, ASUS' engineers should be able to get it right, they know more than me.*
> 
> Once again: *this kit's XMP does not work on HW-E out of the box.* I'm basing that over the fact that you, me and a few other people in the thread bought these "cool" new kits and they don't work XMP on HW-E. If you do manage to RMA it and get one that does work...


Good suggestion.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You are using a kit that only has QVL listings for Z170, unfortunately not all CPU will be plug and play with these kits with or without the X99 Deluxe and tuning may be required. Although a few users are buying these kits, it's still preferable to purchase memory kits qualified for the platform you are using.


Good point bud. I keep forgetting that the these TZ kits come in two flavors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Yeah, its just my 2nd card is right in the way of me doing a visual check. First thing in the morning ill take the card out, make sure all the switches are in the right position & reseat one more time. If not then i guess RMA it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just hate going that long without it running after i just put this together.
> 
> I truly appreciate the help buddy, ill give another update in the morning.


Sorry I couldn't help. Check Desolutional's recommendation before going the RMA route. Tight 2666 is very "snappy"


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You are using a kit that only has QVL listings for Z170, unfortunately not all CPU will be plug and play with these kits with or without the X99 Deluxe and tuning may be required. Although a few users are buying these kits, it's still preferable to purchase memory kits qualified for the platform you are using.


Okay, so a bit more of research would have done me well








I appreciate the input.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Lol you have my exact same kit. Try my sig timings, that should work with strap 100. 3200MHz is *POSSIBLE* but *EXTREMELY* temperamental and difficult to do. Prior to updating my BIOS I had 3200MHz stable with XMP at 1.45V POST, 1.40V eventual. Post (no pun intended) BIOS update can't do the same thing again. Exactly the same settings, NVRAM cleared, CMOS cleared, yadda yadda. So it is possible, but extremely difficult to initially set. Once set, should be stable for the forseeable future, but the problem is actually setting it in the first place. That was with Enhanced Training enabled. It didn't matter what VCCSA I used, try using stock VCCSA if you want to try for 3200MHz. I have been able to try 3200MHz in the BIOS, but as soon as I boot into Windows, the bootloader fails.
> 
> *This does give me the idea that if it is possible, ASUS' engineers should be able to get it right, they know more than me.*
> 
> Once again: *this kit's XMP does not work on HW-E out of the box.* I'm basing that over the fact that you, me and a few other people in the thread bought these "cool" new kits and they don't work XMP on HW-E. If you do manage to RMA it and get one that does work...


Okay well this was a good read. +rep
Defiantly good to know that the xmp doesn't work, and I'm not going to bother with that anymore.
I have some things to do this morning, but when I'm done I'll give your timings a try and give an update


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Anker-Devices-Including-MacBook-ChromeBook/dp/B0119EIHTG
> 
> Never gone wrong with Anker, but as always it's a bit hit and miss at the moment with those bad cable problems. It's Google's fault for asking for 3A through a cable, but also the manufacturer's fault for failing to adhere to the spec.


thanks


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Broadwell-E stuff, USB 3.1, Type-C interfaces, PLX (more PLX mobos maybe), etc.


Broadwell-E will not bring any new features as far as I know apart USB3.1
PLX? Why you need a PLX on a HEDT plaform?


----------



## xixou

Hi JpmBoy,

I updated my guide with your info,
this give indeed better results to use the turbo offset value as a fix target (can go to 4.3 GHz easily instead of 4.0 GHz).
And as you pointed, adaptive is not working for the cache because it gets unstable before it's turbo mode is reached (it never uses the fix turbo cache value),
changed into offset mode with limited value to 3.6 GHz to limit the need of big offset.

http://users.skynet.be/xixou/asus_x99_deluxe_bios_5930k_settings_by_xixou.pdf


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Lol you have my exact same kit. Try my sig timings, that should work with strap 100. 3200MHz is *POSSIBLE* but *EXTREMELY* temperamental and difficult to do. Prior to updating my BIOS I had 3200MHz stable with XMP at 1.45V POST, 1.40V eventual. Post (no pun intended) BIOS update can't do the same thing again. Exactly the same settings, NVRAM cleared, CMOS cleared, yadda yadda. So it is possible, but extremely difficult to initially set. Once set, should be stable for the forseeable future, but the problem is actually setting it in the first place. That was with Enhanced Training enabled. It didn't matter what VCCSA I used, try using stock VCCSA if you want to try for 3200MHz. I have been able to try 3200MHz in the BIOS, but as soon as I boot into Windows, the bootloader fails.
> 
> *This does give me the idea that if it is possible, ASUS' engineers should be able to get it right, they know more than me.*
> 
> Once again: *this kit's XMP does not work on HW-E out of the box.* I'm basing that over the fact that you, me and a few other people in the thread bought these "cool" new kits and they don't work XMP on HW-E. If you do manage to RMA it and get one that does work...


quick update,

Your advice worked great!









tuned in your settings and it booted right up









Glad you came along before i sent them off, thanks a tun buddy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Hi JpmBoy,
> 
> I updated my guide with your info,
> this give indeed better results to use the turbo offset value as a fix target (can go to 4.3 GHz easily instead of 4.0 GHz).
> And as you pointed, adaptive is not working for the cache because it gets unstable before it's turbo mode is reached (it never uses the fix turbo cache value),
> changed into offset mode with limited value to 3.6 GHz to limit the need of big offset.
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/asus_x99_deluxe_bios_5930k_settings_by_xixou.pdf


Nice guide bud.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> quick update,
> Your advice worked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tuned in your settings and it booted right up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you came along before i sent them off, thanks a tun buddy.


now that's good to see. set at 2666c14?
I think then, those are the D-die ICs (?).
Anyway, relieved to see you sorted it out.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Broadwell-E will not bring any new features as far as I know apart USB3.1
> PLX? Why you need a PLX on a HEDT plaform?


More lanes bro.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Your advice worked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tuned in your settings and it booted right up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you came along before i sent them off, thanks a tun buddy.


Glad to help,







Remember to do a 1 hour run of GSAT, or 400% of HCI memtest just to confirm stability. I did manage to get them to 1.30V, but I never bothered to test them at that voltage; I just ran Windows and lived on the edge. Did do 3 days of [email protected] on 1.30V, and didn't get any errors.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> More lanes bro.


And what is the point in having more lanes? Doing 4 way SLI at 16x?
SLI is a mess, really no need to have 16x lanes on tri or four way.
In any case if you really need those lanes there is Asus WS that has plx and plenty of lanes.


----------



## Desolutional

PLX is another way of saying "sharing the bandwidth". It probably makes more sense on Z170, but I wouldn't say no to the option for the bottom binned -E chips. Intel is being a bit stingy by charging such a premium for 40 lanes.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> And what is the point in having more lanes? Doing 4 way SLI at 16x?
> SLI is a mess, really no need to have 16x lanes on tri or four way.
> In any case if you really need those lanes there is Asus WS that has plx and plenty of lanes.


A 28-lane only CPU would benefit from PLX with more than one GPU.

A 40 lane CPU with 2 x16 GPUs installed would benefit from PLX. Certain motherboards have slot / lane limitations if you have two GPUs installed at x16.

A 40 lane CPU with any number of IO interfaces (one or more PCIe m.2, Thunderbolt, multiple PCIe SSDs at x4, HBAs) would benefit from PLX if they have an x16 graphics card installed.

More choice is not bad. If a customer doesn't need the extra lanes, they're free to purchase another motherboard.

Some server CPUs have 80 lanes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> A 28-lane only CPU would benefit from PLX with more than one GPU.
> 
> A 40 lane CPU with 2 x16 GPUs installed would benefit from PLX. Certain motherboards have slot / lane limitations if you have two GPUs installed at x16.
> 
> A 40 lane CPU with any number of IO interfaces (one or more PCIe m.2, Thunderbolt, multiple PCIe SSDs at x4, HBAs) would benefit from PLX if they have an x16 graphics card installed.
> 
> More choice is not bad. If a customer doesn't need the extra lanes, they're free to purchase another motherboard.
> 
> Some server CPUs have 80 lanes.


Yeah, I used to think the same... The problem is that PLX introduces PCIE lane lag just by the very nature of how they operate (at least every one I had did) and more inportanly we're not even close to saturating even x8 3.0 bandwidth. So, very unlikely to see any tangible benefit from PLX, and in fact, it's always a hindrance in graphics benchmarks. With a 28 lane CPU, it is true the cards will report x16, but the bandwidth still must stage for the limited PCIE lanes to the CPU. I really think it's a wash at best and more of a traffic jam at worst. The disk subsystem lanes are not shareable, or dynamically allocated AFAIK. PLX is a great benefit in WS configurations were either multiple GPUs (more than 3) are number crunching, or you start poping Intel Phi coprocessors in. just my


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, I used to think the same... The problem is that PLX introduces PCIE lane lag just by the very nature of how they operate (at least every one I had did) and more inportanly we're not even close to saturating even x8 3.0 bandwidth. So, very unlikely to see any tangible benefit from PLX, and in fact, it's always a hindrance in graphics benchmarks. With a 28 lane CPU, it is true the cards will report x16, but the bandwidth still must stage for the limited PCIE lanes to the CPU. I really think it's a wash at best and more of a traffic jam at worst. The disk subsystem lanes are not shareable, or dynamically allocated AFAIK. PLX is a great benefit in WS configurations were either multiple GPUs (more than 3) are number crunching, or you start poping Intel Phi coprocessors in. just my


I think that's a well reasoned and polite response. Question for you then is this: if we're not close to saturating x8 3.0 bandwidth, why is it there are benchmarks out there which show 3-5 fps increases (sometimes more or less) moving from x8 / x8 to x16 / x16 in SLI configurations?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> I think that's a well reasoned and polite response. Question for you then is this: if we're not close to saturating x8 3.0 bandwidth, why is it there are benchmarks out there which show 3-5 fps increases (sometimes more or less) moving from x8 / x8 to x16 / x16 in SLI configurations?


5fps isn't much.


----------



## xixou

I've alo seen on the web (never tested myself) that PLX makes it difficult to flash another bios in a VGA card, is that true ?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 5fps isn't much.


Understood, but it's notable which is why I inquired.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Understood, but it's notable which is why I inquired.


I would not call 5fps notable for an extra 8 lanes.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not only that, it's only in certain situations. Most of the time, the difference is 1fps or even less. The reason for this may well be that most application are optimised well enough that data need not cross the bus in the first instance. If it did (to any excess amount), then AMD's XDMA technique would likely be almost inoperable as this data would become conflicted. In short it's definitely not a deal breaker for gamers or GPU enthusiasts alike


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> I think that's a well reasoned and polite response. Question for you then is this: if we're not close to saturating x8 3.0 bandwidth, why is it there are benchmarks out there which show 3-5 fps increases (sometimes more or less) moving from x8 / x8 to x16 / x16 in SLI configurations?


I think we're conflating peak FPS, average FPS and lag. Sure, at the limit x16 is a tad quicker than x8. My point is... not when there is a PLX chip playing traffic cop at x16 in my experience. The PLX lag is hard to quantify, but it's there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> I've alo seen on the web (never tested myself) that PLX makes it difficult to flash another bios in a VGA card, is that true ?


each PLX device has it's own PCIE ID#, you use the "index" option in nvflash to flash the GPUs by index... and basically nvflash will error out if one actually does attempt to flash a gpu bios to a plx chip,


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The PLX lag is hard to quantify, but it's there.


Hello

I good rule of thumb is 150ns - 200ns max latency due to the use of a PLX chip.


----------



## Jpmboy

I thought you would ask how I know NVflash would error out when trying to flash a gpu bios to a plx chip


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I thought you would ask how I know NVflash would error out when trying to flash a gpu bios to a plx chip


Through other users misery lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Through other users misery lol


more like "hair-on-fire" panic.


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I would not call 5fps notable for an extra 8 lanes.


OK, but it is a difference. Therefore notable (to me), especially if the results are repeatable on multiple systems with different GPUs, main boards, etc. So the actual question is "are we coming close to saturating x8 or not?"

Even 1 extra lane might be the bump necessary to get an extra 5 fps above and beyond PCIe 3.0 x8.

The question is not "do we need PCIe 3.0 x16" it's have we come close to saturating x8 or not. I think the answer is we have, but I don't have evidence, just a reasoned guess.

So is that the reason?


----------



## djgar

I believe like any other investment it all comes down to the ROI - is what it costs you worth whatever improvement you are bound to get. Only you can determine that ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> OK, but it is a difference. Therefore notable (to me), especially if the results are repeatable on multiple systems with different GPUs, main boards, etc. So the actual question is "are we coming close to saturating x8 or not?"
> 
> Even 1 extra lane might be the bump necessary to get an extra 5 fps above and beyond PCIe 3.0 x8.
> 
> The question is not "do we need PCIe 3.0 x16" it's have we come close to saturating x8 or not. I think the answer is we have, but I don't have evidence, just a reasoned guess.
> 
> So is that the reason?


If you have NV cards, I have concurrentbandwith test which will provide the max possible throughput so you can measure this... but:
https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/#4kResults

and our own tms106 looked into this some years ago too.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you have NV cards, I have concurrentbandwith test which will provide the max possible throughput so you can measure this... but:
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/#4kResults
> 
> and our own tms106 looked into this some years ago too.


Thanks.

I just wanted to follow up with this: if a user is running a demanding title at a solid 55 fps and shooting for 60, an extra 5 fps is certainly not an insignificant number, and therefore definitely notable.


----------



## davepk

Hi,

I'm about to pull the trigger on a 4x8GB TZ c14 kit.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207

I just wanted to make sure this is THE kit to get for my X99-A 5820 setup.

I understand that the XMP profiles aren't meant for X99 but I'm hoping Jpmboy and/or others can provide some guidance on timings etc.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davepk*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on a 4x8GB TZ c14 kit.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207
> 
> I just wanted to make sure this is THE kit to get for my X99-A 5820 setup.
> 
> I understand that the XMP profiles aren't meant for X99 but I'm hoping Jpmboy and/or others can provide some guidance on timings etc.


The C14 TZ kit is a real nice memory kit, but if offering advice to anyone who feels they need to ask, mine would be to purchase a memory kit that has a qualified vendor listing for your board or at least the platform you are buying for.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Thanks.
> I just wanted to follow up with this: if a user is running a demanding title at a solid 55 fps and shooting for 60, an extra 5 fps is certainly not an insignificant number, and therefore definitely notable.


read the review I linked to... you might actually get that 5 FPS by running x8 and not x16 even at very high total resolution.


----------



## davepk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davepk*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on a 4x8GB TZ c14 kit.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207
> 
> I just wanted to make sure this is THE kit to get for my X99-A 5820 setup.
> 
> I understand that the XMP profiles aren't meant for X99 but I'm hoping Jpmboy and/or others can provide some guidance on timings etc.


Thanks for the reply Silent Scone, I'm afraid my original post made it seem i'm a bit naive when it comes to OCing, however, i've been at it for some 15-20 years and i'm not afraid to get my hands dirty.

I was looking more to verify that this is indeed the c14 kit Jpmboy and others have had some good success with and that they might be willing to post some timing pics.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davepk*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Silent Scone, I'm afraid my original post made it seem i'm a bit naive when it comes to OCing, however, i've been at it for some 15-20 years and i'm not afraid to get my hands dirty.
> 
> I was looking more to verify that this is indeed the c14 kit Jpmboy and others have had some good success with and that they might be willing to post some timing pics.


My original answer remains the same







, but obviously the decision rests solely on you







. When purchasing non qualified kits it's the asking for help aspect that adds a few extra layers of uncertainty, but you can ask away. Free country


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davepk*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on a 4x8GB TZ c14 kit.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207
> 
> I just wanted to make sure this is THE kit to get for my X99-A 5820 setup.
> 
> I understand that the XMP profiles aren't meant for X99 but I'm hoping Jpmboy and/or others can provide some guidance on timings etc.


It's doable, you may have to do some hands on tweaking to get it to run at those speeds, like running at 1.4 volts instead of the 1.35 in the XMP profile and putting more voltage into the system agent.

If the modules can get to those speeds, they can get to those speeds. The problem is the X99 controller running quad channel. If you are comfortable getting down and dirty with upping some voltages, then you should be able to get it to work.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 5fps isn't much.


you are saying it in the wrong forum, there are people here who waste days/weeks/months to try to overclock their components to get 5FPS more.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I just wanted to follow up with this: if a user is running a demanding title at a solid 55 fps and shooting for 60, an extra 5 fps is certainly not an insignificant number, and therefore definitely notable.


https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/

Context is obviously important. One may want to look closely at the scaling differences between gen x8 and gen 3.0 x 16. For the most part, there's not enough in it - you are being very generous in your assertions.


----------



## DS4130

8 x 1.1 is killing it still


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> 8 x 1.1 is killing it still


Yes, it does remarkably well. At gen 3, things are a wash. The percentile change is too small.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes, it does remarkably well. At gen 3, things are a wash. The percentile change is too small.


Agreed, negligible at gen 3,


----------



## SoccerNinja

Im getting the X99 Pro this week!


----------



## dovedescent7

Hey guys, forgive me for not updating my sig yet with my new specs, i wasnt sure if i was going to return stuff.

Could i have won the silicon lottery or am i a bit hasty?

Extreme4 X99 5920k 8gb ddr4 evo 840 and im able to get 4.2 on AIR! maybe this isnt news to you guys but this is literally right out of the box!

all i did was use asrocks software, literally the first setting i tried,havent tried more...... pretty sick.. any guesses on what i i might get with an h110?
btw i also have a 950 pro 512gb coming too.

maybe this is pretty normal but dang this board is stable, i LOVE this asrock (asus fanboy)


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovedescent7*
> 
> Hey guys, forgive me for not updating my sig yet with my new specs, i wasnt sure if i was going to return stuff.
> 
> Could i have won the silicon lottery or am i a bit hasty?
> 
> Extreme4 X99 5920k 8gb ddr4 evo 840 and im able to get 4.2 on AIR! maybe this isnt news to you guys but this is literally right out of the box!
> 
> all i did was use asrocks software, literally the first setting i tried,havent tried more...... pretty sick.. any guesses on what i i might get with an h110?
> btw i also have a 950 pro 512gb coming too.
> 
> maybe this is pretty normal but dang this board is stable, i LOVE this asrock (asus fanboy)


NH-D15 is 'on air' and pretty sure outperforms or at least equals the H110...


----------



## dovedescent7

Why the air quotes around "on air" ? did i say it wrong? ive had a kid and havent done any of this in a long time. If there is a new term please, i mean it, tell me.

So, there really isnt a need to use water cooling with this chip? thats insane.. I mean i just got it, but it would be nice to get to the 4.5ghz i keep seeing...

If an h110 or similar is lame, what water cooling are people using for really high overclocks?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovedescent7*
> 
> Why the air quotes around "on air" ? did i say it wrong? ive had a kid and havent done any of this in a long time. If there is a new term please, i mean it, tell me.
> 
> So, there really isnt a need to use water cooling with this chip? thats insane.. I mean i just got it, but it would be nice to get to the 4.5ghz i keep seeing...
> 
> If an h110 or similar is lame, what water cooling are people using for really high overclocks?


Post here, you're posting in an ASUS support thread with an Asrock board lol.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/0_40


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovedescent7*
> 
> Why the air quotes around "on air" ? did i say it wrong? ive had a kid and havent done any of this in a long time. If there is a new term please, i mean it, tell me.
> 
> So, there really isnt a need to use water cooling with this chip? thats insane.. I mean i just got it, but it would be nice to get to the 4.5ghz i keep seeing...
> 
> If an h110 or similar is lame, *what water cooling are people using for really high overclocks?*


Looking at their system inventory / sig might help ...


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovedescent7*
> 
> Why the air quotes around "on air" ? did i say it wrong? ive had a kid and havent done any of this in a long time. If there is a new term please, i mean it, tell me.
> 
> So, there really isnt a need to use water cooling with this chip? thats insane.. I mean i just got it, but it would be nice to get to the 4.5ghz i keep seeing...
> 
> If an h110 or similar is lame, what water cooling are people using for really high overclocks?


Sorry did't mean to come across rude, was just messing as you didn't specify which cooler you were using









Wouldn't say it was lame haha, not my cup of tea either though, it is more that the big Noctua air coolers are monsters and perform really well...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davepk*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Silent Scone, I'm afraid my original post made it seem i'm a bit naive when it comes to OCing, however, i've been at it for some 15-20 years and i'm not afraid to get my hands dirty.
> 
> I was looking more to verify that this is indeed the c14 kit Jpmboy and others have had some good success with and that they might be willing to post some timing pics.


that;s the kit I have and I have already posted timings and stability results at 3200.


----------



## davepk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that;s the kit I have and I have already posted timings and stability results at 3200.


Oh, cool. I must have missed them, i've only ever seen people alluding to the kit.

I'll go hunt the posts down unless you got a link to the relevant posts.

Thanks.


----------



## Kimir

That damned kit, still nowhere to be found in EU.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That damned kit, still nowhere to be found in EU.


Yeah, the C14 kit hasn't found it's way here yet. I wouldn't mind trying it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davepk*
> 
> Oh, cool. I must have missed them, i've only ever seen people alluding to the kit.
> 
> I'll go hunt the posts down unless you got a link to the relevant posts.
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/15840_20#post_24783668


----------



## davepk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/15840_20#post_24783668


Thank You!!


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoccerNinja*
> 
> Im getting the X99 Pro this week!


I have that board and I love it ! Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## SoccerNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I have that board and I love it ! Let me know if you have any questions


How's the overclocking on it?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoccerNinja*
> 
> How's the overclocking on it?


So far so good. I didn't get the best chip, but it's been very stable. I'm able to run 4.4Mhz on cpu @1.26v and 4250Mhz on the cache @ 1.24v .... Ram speeds are at 3000 C15 with zero issues. Working on getting it @ 3200... Also CPU stays nice and cool and idles around 30c average.. Only issue I've had is the first pro I received I had to RMA because it was dead.

Overall very happy and glad I didn't fork out the extra cash for the deluxe.

Oh and another thing. The dual band wifi is fast as hell. Just wait and see. You'll be impressed .


----------



## Armxnian

What is the RMA process for these boards? Do you have to have all the original accessories and packaging?

Any advanced RMA process to avoid downtime? It's a bit annoying when your system that costs thousands of dollars lags in the bios and can't even boot linux.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> What is the RMA process for these boards? Do you have to have all the original accessories and packaging?
> 
> Any advanced RMA process to avoid downtime? It's a bit annoying when your system that costs thousands of dollars lags in the bios and can't even boot linux.


Why are you RMA'ing it?


----------



## Armxnian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why are you RMA'ing it?


I'm not, I was just thinking about it. I mentioned it in my post, I can't boot linux. I use vm's, but I also want to install it natively. Uefi or non uefi doesn't work. I can't boot into the efi shell either. Flashing older bios files or resetting cmos doesn't fix it. Secure boot keys are corrupted I guess.


----------



## Kimir

Not a board issue, imo.
I am trying to install linux again on a spare ssd since I wanted to go back to mint 17.2 (my mint 17.3 still boot fine) but I can't seems to start from the usb key... from what I recall I installed my mint while I was on my 980 KPE, switched to the 980Ti HOF didn't gave me any issue, but now I can't get the damn USB key to boot properly and install the old mint again... I've been struggling for hours with this damn thing, didn't found a way to boot correctly yet and I give up for the day.
Heck, before trying to install from the key, I tried restoring an acronis backup I made after installing stressapptest, can't get that to work too.
But hey, I'm a big newbie when it come to linux, I'm still thinking that's related to the graphic card.









oh boy, re-created the usb key using the working linux and I can boot on the key, woot victory.







told ya I'm a noob.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes, it does remarkably well. At gen 3, things are a wash. The percentile change is too small.


You heard it here, folks. Asus rep says just stick with the old stuff. You're good. LOL

I kid. So again, it's not that I'm being obtuse or too generous with assertions. I asked a question on a strictly academic basis and have received a multitude of differing thoughts and opinions on the matter.

Reminds me of climate science tbh.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> You heard it here, folks. Asus rep says just stick with the old stuff. You're good. LOL
> 
> I kid. So again, it's not that I'm being obtuse or too generous with assertions. I asked a question on a stricly academic basis and have received a multitude of differing thoughts and opinions on the matter.
> 
> Reminds me of climate science tbh.


speaking academically , if you study the PCIE DATA you were provided links to, and not the opinions, you can form your own... informed opinion. No need to get silly 'cause the facts refute your initial position. Adapt and move on.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> speaking academically , if you study the PCIE DATA you were provided links to, and not the opinions, you can form your own... informed opinion. No need to get silly 'cause the facts refute your initial position. Adapt and move on.


I didn't state a position. I asked a question. I don't click on every link some rando posts, when in reality I asked a very simple question. No need to be upset about it, you tried. Really though, I think you should move on.


----------



## Clay333

Not a question, but a request.

Please release a X99 board that is identical (as much as possible at least) to the new Maximus VIII Formula. I am certain you would sell tons since there is nothing else like it out there.

Anyone who agrees please quote at +1


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clay333*
> 
> Not a question, but a request.
> 
> Please release a X99 board that is identical (as much as possible at least) to the new Maximus VIII Formula. I am certain you would sell tons since there is nothing else like it out there.
> 
> Anyone who agrees please quote at +1


+1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> *I didn't state a position.* I asked a question. I don't click on every link some rando posts, when in reality I asked a very simple question. No need to be upset about it, you tried. Really though, I think you should move on.


yes you did... it's as uninformed as you say it should be, and your question was answered.



...out.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davepk*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on a 4x8GB TZ c14 kit.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207
> 
> I just wanted to make sure this is THE kit to get for my X99-A 5820 setup.
> 
> I understand that the XMP profiles aren't meant for X99 but I'm hoping Jpmboy and/or others can provide some guidance on timings etc.


Unless your 5820K has a strong IMC and you have a strong OC socket board I'd highly recommend finding a certified kit.

It definitely requires some trial and error and won't be as clear cut.

I got lucky with the 5820K, board and also the kit I got. They just paired perfectly.

The TridentZ's can also come in double sided D/E die which won't go as easily as my 4x8GB B die which are single sided


----------



## BotSkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Unless your 5820K has a strong IMC and you have a strong OC socket board I'd highly recommend finding a certified kit.
> 
> It definitely requires some trial and error and won't be as clear cut.
> 
> I got lucky with the 5820K, board and also the kit I got. They just paired perfectly.
> 
> The TridentZ's can also come in double sided D/E die which won't go as easily as my 4x8GB B die which are single sided


TridentZ 3200c14 are always B-dye, and B-dye seems to be the best chips for ram overcklocking doing high frequencies with tight latencies like no d/e-die can. So if u buy new memories buy those 3200C14 ... they should do great or better than anything else you could buy these days, unless you buy those higher binned 3600c16-16-16 kits wich are also B-die.


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah, my mistake. the 4x8GB TZ 3200c14 kit is B.. I kept "erroneously referring to tham as E.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/16200_20#post_24809323


----------



## Silent Scone

Tax: £42.71
Shipping and Handling: £21.74

Killer.


----------



## djgar

I can't believe (well, maybe I can) the kit I got last may, where I unintelligently (is that a word?) opted for a 3400 speed rather than lower CAS, is going for less than half what it was ... sigh. Still it seems to do pretty well OC'ed at the lower speed. At these prices I'm going to check this guy out:

Item=N82E16820231803


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I can't believe (well, maybe I can) the kit I got last may, where I unintelligently (is that a word?) opted for a 3400 speed rather than lower CAS, is going for less than half what it was ... sigh. Still it seems to do pretty well OC'ed at the lower speed. At these prices I'm going to check this guy out:
> 
> Item=N82E16820231803


not sure if your a fan. but Corsari Dom Platinum 3000 @ C15 is currently going for 50$ more than that @ NewEgg... worth the extra money IMO..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> not sure if your a fan. but Corsari Dom Platinum 3000 @ C15 is currently going for 50$ more than that @ NewEgg... worth the extra money IMO..


That's debatable lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I can't believe (well, maybe I can) the kit I got last may, where I unintelligently (is that a word?) opted for a 3400 speed rather than lower CAS, is going for less than half what it was ... sigh. Still it seems to do pretty well OC'ed at the lower speed. At these prices I'm going to check this guy out:
> 
> Item=N82E16820231803


Dont sweat what you paid for DDR4 that close to launch....we all paid through the nose for it, which is why I only opted for 16GB of 2400, which for the same price I have seen a couple 32GB 2400 kits in the last few weeks.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's debatable lol


lol... your right. im biased though. obviously


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dont sweat what you paid for DDR4 that close to launch....we all paid through the nose for it, which is why I only opted for 16GB of 2400, which for the same price I have seen a couple 32GB 2400 kits in the last few weeks.


Yes, the price of pioneering is always high, but loads of fun









And it is great the prices are so ridiculously low now - I can afford to change


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yes, the price of pioneering is always high, but loads of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is great the prices are so ridiculously low now - I can afford to change


Corsair's binning on their DDR3 range used to have more exclusivity for better bins, it's not really been the case in my opinion thus far. You pay for the brand name, however their spreaders are some of the nicer ones.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dont sweat what you paid for DDR4 that close to launch....we all paid through the nose for it, which is why I only opted for 16GB of 2400, which for the same price I have seen a couple 32GB 2400 kits in the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the price of pioneering is always high, but loads of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is great the prices are so ridiculously low now - I can afford to change
Click to expand...

Yep, I ended up with lowly ram and a potato 5820k because I was impatient. I will be swapping both in the fall.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Corsair's binning on their DDR3 range used to have more exclusivity for better bins, it's not really been the case in my opinion thus far. You pay for the brand name, however their spreaders are some of the nicer ones.


true that. Also i was hoping for the Samsung memory on my Dom Plat. but got stuck with the Hynix


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yep, I ended up with lowly ram and a potato 5820k because I was impatient. I will be swapping both in the fall.


why a potato? whats your numbers? dont you know Veggies are good for you


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yep, I ended up with lowly ram and a potato 5820k because I was impatient. I will be swapping both in the fall.


I like my current tasty potato, but I'm eagerly waiting for Broadwell-E


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I like my current tasty potato, but I'm eagerly waiting for Broadwell-E


Yea im with ya on that... How much is the 6950X gonna run us?

also Is it confirmed how many lanes it will have?

10 cores sounds yummy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Corsair's binning on their DDR3 range used to have more exclusivity for better bins, it's not really been the case in my opinion thus far. You pay for the brand name, however their spreaders are some of the nicer ones.


Yeah the dom plats have some of the best looking heat sinks, the new TZ are pretty sharp too. Now, then there's the ADATA DDR4 3300c16 kit I have.. .good hynix when the came outin 2014, but probably the ugliest ram sticks I've ever seen.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah the dom plats have some of the best looking heat sinks, the new TZ are pretty sharp too. Now, then there's the ADATA DDR4 3300c16 kit I have.. .good hynix when the came outin 2014, but probably the ugliest ram sticks I've ever seen.


You guys every seen those crazy Avexir sticks with the cathode tubes on top that look light moving lighting? im in love, but not for 400% more cash lol
Anyone wanna sponsor some for me? ill be ok with that



Even their SSD's light up


----------



## Silent Scone

Personally my favourite is Team Group, they've got this very 'in' fall off before you've even taken it out of the packet look going on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> You guys every seen those crazy Avexir sticks with the cathode tubes on top that look light moving lighting? im in love, but not for 400% more cash lol
> Anyone wanna sponsor some for me? ill be ok with that


lol, I'm not sold on the light up RAM idea. I think they started a kick starter recently for light up SSD. There are limits, ones that could potentially be set in the future to avoid aircraft getting lost if nothing else.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> You guys every seen those crazy Avexir sticks with the cathode tubes on top that look light moving lighting? im in love, but not for 400% more cash lol
> Anyone wanna sponsor some for me? ill be ok with that
> 
> 
> 
> Even their SSD's light up


check with Slinky for anything that has lights on it.


----------



## djgar

OK, I ended getting this ...

Item=N82E16820231799

We'll see how it does vs. 3400 16-18-18-38


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, I ended getting this ...
> 
> Item=N82E16820231799
> 
> We'll see how it does vs. 3400 16-18-18-38


Have you considered 3200 and a lower latency?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Have you considered 3200 and a lower latency?


My best options at Newegg were 3200 16-16-16-36 or the 3000 15-15-15-35 I ordered.


----------



## Silent Scone

There is a truck ton of choice at this point at various bins


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> My best options at Newegg were 3200 16-16-16-36 or the 3000 15-15-15-35 I ordered.


good choice.. 3200+ should be pretty easy then


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There is a truck ton of choice at this point at various bins


You're way more experienced. What would be your choice? I can still cancel


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You're way more experienced. What would be your choice? I can still cancel


Oh you flatter me lol. Are you looking at 16 or 32gb? I'd only really recommend what I'd think would work best for most people in truth


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> My best options at Newegg were 3200 16-16-16-36 or the 3000 15-15-15-35 I ordered.


for you bro, I'd cut you a deal.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1583972/price-drop-x2-adata-16gb-4-x-4gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram-ddr4-3300-pc4-26400-hynix/0_20


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for you bro, I'd cut you a deal.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1583972/price-drop-x2-adata-16gb-4-x-4gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram-ddr4-3300-pc4-26400-hynix/0_20


You are being very generous but 32 gigs is more than I'm looking for.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You are being very generous but 32 gigs is more than I'm looking for.


JUst sayin'


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3400c16q-16grkd

This kit is one of the best kits I've used that have QVL for x99. At 3200, naturally


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> not sure if your a fan. but Corsari Dom Platinum 3000 @ C15 is currently going for 50$ more than that @ NewEgg... worth the extra money IMO..


Gskill is a lot better memory than corsair! IMO I have always got then to run faster and tighter than any corsair i evert tried! That is ddr3 and ddr4


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Gskill is a lot better memory than corsair! IMO I have always got then to run faster and tighter than any corsair i evert tried! That is ddr3 and ddr4


I thought headroom was IC quality dependent, not brand dependent?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3400c16q-16grkd
> 
> This kit is one of the best kits I've used that have QVL for x99. At 3200, naturally


Back then I ended getting the 16-18-18-38 version because that one was $700+ for 16GB. Now it's not available.

And my Newegg order already shipped! Sheesh!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I thought headroom was IC quality dependent, not brand dependent?


Well maybe Gskill uses better memory chips than corsair? Dont know what the deal is but 3 sets of corsair ram and could not get to run at rated speed and timings return them got gskill kits and always get better than rated speed and timings?? Maybe just my bad luck? But in my opinion with corsair you are paying for name. The do make good products but they are not as good as what they chare imho!


----------



## MC357

Guys, I am trying to get past this boot hang / boot loop issue with my new X99 Deluxe 3.1 and I need some real help, not the typical BS I got from Asus Tech Support.

I have read through several pages of this thread but not all 1100+ so apologies if it is addressed in previous pages.

Here are machine specs:

5930K
X99 Deluxe 3.1 - Bios rev 2101
Gskill 3200 c14 32g
3 pny 240ssd in raid 0
G1 Gaming 980ti
Win 10 pro
NZXT Hale 700w
Logitech G710
Logitech G700s
Dell P2415Q

(I am temporarly on a 212evo in push/pull due to a pump failure on my H110i GTX so I rolled my OC back to 4.4 @ 1.3v)
Oh yeah, just put it together this last weekend.

The system is running nice with the exception of the inability to wake from sleep mode. It comes back up q-code 30, runs through boot up and hangs on BF or makes it all the way to AA but I get no display or keyboard lights. If I press the reset button it just loops through boot and never wakes the display. I have to disconnect the power for a little while then the system boots just fine.

Asus tech support gave me the typical 'reinstall the OS' and then 'replace the PSU' and ultimately 'well I can issue an RMA'. I asked to get to a level 2 tech but was only promised a call back from one when they were available. Sound familiar?

Should I return this mobo? I am really disappointing because it has all the features I want and can't find it on other boards. I have 3 other Asus boards (Z87 & Z97) in the house and have been real happy with them overall.

Help me OCnet, you're my only hope...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MC357*
> 
> Guys, I am trying to get past this boot hang / boot loop issue with my new X99 Deluxe 3.1 and I need some real help, not the typical BS I got from Asus Tech Support.
> 
> I have read through several pages of this thread but not all 1100+ so apologies if it is addressed in previous pages.
> 
> Here are machine specs:
> 
> 5930K
> X99 Deluxe 3.1 - Bios rev 2101
> Gskill 3200 c14 32g
> 3 pny 240ssd in raid 0
> G1 Gaming 980ti
> Win 10 pro
> NZXT Hale 700w
> Logitech G710
> Logitech G700s
> Dell P2415Q
> 
> (I am temporarly on a 212evo in push/pull due to a pump failure on my H110i GTX so I rolled my OC back to 4.4 @ 1.3v)
> Oh yeah, just put it together this last weekend.
> The system is running nice with the exception of the inability to wake from sleep mode. It comes back up q-code 30, runs through boot up and hangs on BF or makes it all the way to AA but I get no display or keyboard lights. If I press the reset button it just loops through boot and never wakes the display. I have to disconnect the power for a little while then the system boots just fine.
> Asus tech support gave me the typical 'reinstall the OS' and then 'replace the PSU' and ultimately 'well I can issue an RMA'. I asked to get to a level 2 tech but was only promised a call back from one when they were available. Sound familiar?
> Should I return this mobo? I am really disappointing because it has all the features I want and can't find it on other boards. I have 3 other Asus boards (Z87 & Z97) in the house and have been real happy with them overall.
> Help me OCnet, you're my only hope...


system is completely at stock? if not, pres the clrcmos button on the MB. Check that ram sticks are inserted correctly (eg, reseat them). q-code BF is ram and/or cache related. There's been a few cases where this was caused by over tightening the cpu cooler, believe it or not.


----------



## djgar

OK, so live and learn. I was looking at 4GB sticks and the best CAS to be found was 15 @ 3000. But now I see that 8GB sticks have CAS 14 @ 3200, when I thought they would be slower because of the bigger size. Sigh. OTOH which would be faster, 2x8GB vs. 4x4GB given those specs? I imagine the 4 x 4 given the wider roadway.

Fortunately I'm only out $100 and should have some fun checking them out. I'll have to keep an eye on the 8GB sticks for Broadwell-E







.


----------



## MC357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> system is completely at stock? if not, pres the clrcmos button on the MB. Check that ram sticks are inserted correctly (eg, reseat them). q-code BF is ram and/or cache related. There's been a few cases where this was caused by over tightening the cpu cooler, believe it or not.


I am currently running 103.5 MHz BLCK x 43 for 4450.5 MHz (on air temporary) @ 1.3v
Ram @ 3312 on 1.35v C14
Cache ratio 31, adaptive, default voltage (per AI suite)

I removed my RAM, they felt and looked good but you never know so I just reseated them.

I don't have to use CMOS to get it restarted, I just have to remove power for a short time then it will boot normally.

I am pretty green when it comes to overclocking so do I need to be doing something with my cache voltage perhaps?


----------



## MC357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, so live and learn. I was looking at 4GB sticks and the best CAS to be found was 15 @ 3000. But now I see that 8GB sticks have CAS 14 @ 3200, when I thought they would be slower because of the bigger size. Sigh. OTOH which would be faster, 2x8GB vs. 4x4GB given those specs? I imagine the 4 x 4 given the wider roadway.
> 
> Fortunately I'm only out $100 and should have some fun checking them out. I'll have to keep an eye on the 8GB sticks for Broadwell-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I narrowed my search down to two different sets basically:

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c14-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3000c14

Buying right from Corsair gets you free light kits right now which obviously makes the ram faster, and the one I ended up buying here:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232219&cm_re=3200_gskill-_-20-232-219-_-Product

They had it in red too.

I didn't feel the need for 32G but I just couldn't imagine having only 2 sticks of ram in my X99.


----------



## Intel8888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MC357*
> 
> Guys, I am trying to get past this boot hang / boot loop issue with my new X99 Deluxe 3.1 and I need some real help, not the typical BS I got from Asus Tech Support.
> 
> I have read through several pages of this thread but not all 1100+ so apologies if it is addressed in previous pages.
> 
> Here are machine specs:
> 
> 5930K
> X99 Deluxe 3.1 - Bios rev 2101
> Gskill 3200 c14 32g
> 3 pny 240ssd in raid 0
> G1 Gaming 980ti
> Win 10 pro
> NZXT Hale 700w
> Logitech G710
> Logitech G700s
> Dell P2415Q
> 
> (I am temporarly on a 212evo in push/pull due to a pump failure on my H110i GTX so I rolled my OC back to 4.4 @ 1.3v)
> Oh yeah, just put it together this last weekend.
> 
> The system is running nice with the exception of the inability to wake from sleep mode. It comes back up q-code 30, runs through boot up and hangs on BF or makes it all the way to AA but I get no display or keyboard lights. If I press the reset button it just loops through boot and never wakes the display. I have to disconnect the power for a little while then the system boots just fine.
> 
> Asus tech support gave me the typical 'reinstall the OS' and then 'replace the PSU' and ultimately 'well I can issue an RMA'. I asked to get to a level 2 tech but was only promised a call back from one when they were available. Sound familiar?
> 
> Should I return this mobo? I am really disappointing because it has all the features I want and can't find it on other boards. I have 3 other Asus boards (Z87 & Z97) in the house and have been real happy with them overall.
> 
> Help me OCnet, you're my only hope...


Did you get the same issue when the system was running at stock?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MC357*
> 
> I am currently running 103.5 MHz BLCK x 43 for 4450.5 MHz (on air temporary) @ 1.3v
> Ram @ 3312 on 1.35v C14
> Cache ratio 31, adaptive, default voltage (per AI suite)
> 
> I removed my RAM, they felt and looked good but you never know so I just reseated them.
> 
> I don't have to use CMOS to get it restarted, I just have to remove power for a short time then it will boot normally.
> 
> I am pretty green when it comes to overclocking so do I need to be doing something with my cache voltage perhaps?


BCLK might be a bit on the high side, and 3300+ on ram is tricky. I assume strap 100?


----------



## MC357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intel8888*
> 
> Did you get the same issue when the system was running at stock?


Well I don't think I ever tried to put it to sleep at stock speeds. One of the first things I did was run the 5 way opto and start building up from there.


----------



## MC357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> BCLK might be a bit on the high side, and 3300+ on ram is tricky. I assume strap 100?


yes 100 strap - I didn't have much luck at 125.

I was at BLCK 100 @ 45 and also 102.3 @ 44 since I was getting similar CPU performance but better ram speed and response I kept creeping up on the BLCK.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> BCLK might be a bit on the high side, and 3300+ on ram is tricky. I assume strap 100?


Hello

This is most likely ram instability which sleep states are real sensitive to.


----------



## MC357

I will roll this back to stock tonight and set the RAM at say 2400 to see if that helps.


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MC357*
> 
> Guys, I am trying to get past this boot hang / boot loop issue with my new X99 Deluxe 3.1 and I need some real help, not the typical BS I got from Asus Tech Support.
> 
> I have read through several pages of this thread but not all 1100+ so apologies if it is addressed in previous pages.
> 
> Here are machine specs:
> 
> 5930K
> X99 Deluxe 3.1 - Bios rev 2101
> Gskill 3200 c14 32g
> 3 pny 240ssd in raid 0
> G1 Gaming 980ti
> Win 10 pro
> NZXT Hale 700w
> Logitech G710
> Logitech G700s
> Dell P2415Q
> 
> (I am temporarly on a 212evo in push/pull due to a pump failure on my H110i GTX so I rolled my OC back to 4.4 @ 1.3v)
> Oh yeah, just put it together this last weekend.
> 
> The system is running nice with the exception of the inability to wake from sleep mode. It comes back up q-code 30, runs through boot up and hangs on BF or makes it all the way to AA but I get no display or keyboard lights. If I press the reset button it just loops through boot and never wakes the display. I have to disconnect the power for a little while then the system boots just fine.
> 
> Asus tech support gave me the typical 'reinstall the OS' and then 'replace the PSU' and ultimately 'well I can issue an RMA'. I asked to get to a level 2 tech but was only promised a call back from one when they were available. Sound familiar?
> 
> Should I return this mobo? I am really disappointing because it has all the features I want and can't find it on other boards. I have 3 other Asus boards (Z87 & Z97) in the house and have been real happy with them overall.
> 
> Help me OCnet, you're my only hope...


Try my settings, it can help for stability. Note: resume from windows 10 sleep runs at low speed , this is a windows 10 bug (no problem on windows 8.1).
You can set the power figures to auto or 4095W on page 10/15 of the guide to bypasss this slow speed at resume after sleep.

http://users.skynet.be/xixou/asus_x99_deluxe_bios_5930k_settings_by_xixou.pdf


----------



## jdallara

Just want to make I'm not missing something... Just installed a Samsung SM951 m.2 SSD (x99 deluxe MB, on board socket). Cut my boot times by over 50%. However, it doesn't show up on any of the BIOS screens, which means I can't place the bootloader on it, just all of the other OS files, correct?

Thanks, Jon.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MC357*
> 
> yes 100 strap - I didn't have much luck at 125.
> 
> I was at BLCK 100 @ 45 and also 102.3 @ 44 since *I was getting similar CPU performance but better ram speed and response I kept creeping up on the BLCK*.


Been there! But you may have better luck.


----------



## sblantipodi

I'm playing with virtual machines and my 16GB of RAM is not enough now.
I would like to upgrade to a 32GB kit.

The IMC on my CPU is very weak, I prefer 100 strap and my CPU can only handle 2666MHz or 3200MHz on 100 strap.

For this reason I would like to buy a 3200MHz 32GB 4x8GB kit or 8x4GB kit.
I think that 4x8GB would be easyer for my IMC than 8x4GB kit.

Is there someone who can suggest me a kit from Corsair?
I like their support and I like supporting good brands.


----------



## sblantipodi

edit, wrong post.


----------



## Desolutional

32GB? A Trident Z C16 kit is probably going to be best for you. Binned for Z170, but does 2666MHz nicely as per my sig timings. Should be cheaper than 3200MHz and easier on the IMC too. G.Skill support is just as good as Corsair's. Unless you're benching for records, anything higher than 2400MHz will be less of an advantage as opposed to capacity itself.


----------



## 0x00000000

Does the asus x99 deluxe support 3 way sli and the intel 750 1.2TB ssd? I have 3 gpu on the motherboard together with the i7 5930k already but am thinking of getting the intel 750 pcie nvme ssd. If I use pcie risers to raise the gpus, will the motherboard be compatible?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MC357*
> 
> I am currently running 103.5 MHz BLCK x 43 for 4450.5 MHz (on air temporary) @ 1.3v
> Ram @ 3312 on 1.35v C14
> Cache ratio 31, adaptive, default voltage (per AI suite)
> 
> I removed my RAM, they felt and looked good but you never know so I just reseated them.
> 
> I don't have to use CMOS to get it restarted, I just have to remove power for a short time then it will boot normally.
> 
> I am pretty green when it comes to overclocking so do I need to be doing something with my cache voltage perhaps?


looks like you're in good hands. 103.5 BCLK (Peg/dmi) is a bit high, and as Pras said, likely a ram stability issue. Enter bios, save your current settings to a bios save slot (or a USB stick) and press the clrcmos button to reset the bios to optimized defaults. does it do a double pump during boot now??


----------



## L36

Wrong post


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks like you're in good hands. 103.5 BCLK (Peg/dmi) is a bit high, and as Pras said, likely a ram stability issue. Enter bios, save your current settings to a bios save slot (or a USB stick) and press the clrcmos button to rest the bios to optimized defaults. does it do a double pump during boot now??


There are enough alternatives that stepping the PEG / DMI out of spec shouldn't really need be necessary. 3300 looks great on paper but for daily stability, 3200 is really the top supported ratio (although 3333+ is obtainable with the proper tuning + memory)


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There are enough alternatives that stepping the PEG / DMI out of spec shouldn't really need be necessary. 3300 looks great on paper but for daily stability, 3200 is really the top supported ratio (although 3333+ is obtainable with the proper tuning + memory)


Exactly. Been there and it's not worth the trouble. Couldn't get it stable in 100 strap and the gains on 125 strap were negligible because of the higher DIMM timings required. It did look cool on the AIDA panel though


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yep, I ended up with lowly ram and a potato 5820k because I was impatient. I will be swapping both in the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> why a potato? whats your numbers? dont you know Veggies are good for you
Click to expand...

4.5 @ 1.344 with a weak IMC. Early Hynix kit that is temperamental outside of 2400 C16.

Ready to swap out.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 4.5 @ 1.344 with a weak IMC. Early Hynix kit that is temperamental outside of 2400 C16.
> 
> Ready to swap out.


Anything higher than 1.3V are small gains. Drop that back to 4.4GHz and ease off the voltage; you're hitting the voltage wall. 4.2~4.5GHz are perfectly fine for modern systems; no point pushing more voltage than is efficient through there.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 32GB? A Trident Z C16 kit is probably going to be best for you. Binned for Z170, but does 2666MHz nicely as per my sig timings. Should be cheaper than 3200MHz and easier on the IMC too. G.Skill support is just as good as Corsair's. Unless you're benching for records, anything higher than 2400MHz will be less of an advantage as opposed to capacity itself.


I like your approach thanks


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Anything higher than 1.3V are small gains. Drop that back to 4.4GHz and ease off the voltage; you're hitting the voltage wall. 4.2~4.5GHz are perfectly fine for modern systems; no point pushing more voltage than is efficient through there.


Dropping back is pointless, I wont magically get a better IMC or better sticks. Its just a crappy chip, I have been, and will continue to dog it out til I fire sale it on ebay along with the sticks. Intel needs to hurry up with this release.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0x00000000*
> 
> Does the asus x99 deluxe support 3 way sli and the intel 750 1.2TB ssd? I have 3 gpu on the motherboard together with the i7 5930k already but am thinking of getting the intel 750 pcie nvme ssd. If I use pcie risers to raise the gpus, will the motherboard be compatible?


That's a tough one. Manual says no ("NA") but with a 40 lane CPU and the three SLI slots in x8 mode each, there's bandwidth to spare for m.2 and a 750 NVMe PCIe. Quad crossfire is also supported. Maybe you should save yourself the trouble and switch to Fury Nano or Fury X GPUs with water blocks, get the single slot adapters, and free up the extra slots that would otherwise be blocked by most dual slot Nvidia GPUs. Just a thought. Before you do anything just ask Asus.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dropping back is pointless, I wont magically get a better IMC or better sticks. Its just a crappy chip, I have been, and will continue to dog it out til I fire sale it on ebay along with the sticks. Intel needs to hurry up with this release.


No, but you'll get lower temps, less heat dissipation and a quieter cooling system as a result. You could also get the Intel Tuning Plan and purposely kill it to reroll the dice lol.


----------



## DS4130

Could someone using hard wired Ethernet with a Deluxe or S board please confirm if the LAN link state LED remains active during S4/S5?

All WOL features disabled in UEFI and Windows it remains active on the board and switch with my X99-S, same settings on the Z170M-Plus the NIC shuts down completely...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Could someone using hard wired Ethernet with a Deluxe or S board please confirm if the LAN link state LED remains active during S4/S5?
> 
> All WOL features disabled in UEFI and Windows it remains active on the board and switch with my X99-S, same settings on the Z170M-Plus the NIC shuts down completely...


Have you got Network Stack enabled?


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Have you got Network Stack enabled?


Network stack disabled...


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Could someone using hard wired Ethernet with a Deluxe or S board please confirm if the LAN link state LED remains active during S4/S5?
> 
> All WOL features disabled in UEFI and Windows it remains active on the board and switch with my X99-S, same settings on the Z170M-Plus the NIC shuts down completely...


on my mobo remains on, the router continue to recognize the link when the PC is off,
led on my router switch from green to orange when I turn off the PC.


----------



## xixou

Go for 950 pro from samsung on m.2 in x4 mode


----------



## davepk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/15840_20#post_24783668


You know i really didnt expect to so easily replicate the timings you got on your kit...



The difference in Memory Read and Cache values i attribute to 8 vs 6 core CPU Cache size.

There were 2 timings in BIOS that dont show up in mem tweakit, RAS to RAS delay L and Write to Read delay L.

I set RAS to RAS delay L to 5 but i left the other on auto with it currently auto set to 12.

Do you have any guidance for those two values?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davepk*
> 
> You know i really didnt expect to so easily replicate the timings you got on your kit...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference in Memory Read and Cache values i attribute to 8 vs 6 core CPU Cache size.
> 
> There were 2 timings in BIOS that dont show up in mem tweakit, RAS to RAS delay L and Write to Read delay L.
> 
> I set RAS to RAS delay L to 5 but i left the other on auto with it currently auto set to 12.
> 
> Do you have any guidance for those two values?


Why the doubt?








only guidance is to ensure stability with HCI Memtest or google stressapptest... bad/error-prone ram (and no EEC) is fully capable of thoroughly corrupting an OS install.









you might try this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/340_20#post_24811215

fyi - memtweak efficiency is meaningless and this change will drop it by 50%, but bandwidth should increase., if the mb can, set dram clock period to 13.

this is where I have these now:


----------



## TK421

Hi guys

I got a replacement X99 Deluxe USB3.1 after my X99 failed(?)

I am stuck in same code B2 after multiple attempts to fix the system

1. Reset cmos
2. Usb bios flashback
3. Dimm only on D1 (I have 4 stick) - this gives me Code 53 with DRAM LED lighting up
4. Remove usb except m/kb

Computer will not boot past POST, only black screen, keyboard not even receiving power

But when I remove the gpu power cable and boot, screen will say that I need to connect them

What now?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I got a replacement X99 Deluxe USB3.1 after my X99 failed(?)
> 
> I am stuck in same code B2 after multiple attempts to fix the system
> 
> 1. Reset cmos
> 2. Usb bios flashback
> 3. Dimm only on D1 (I have 4 stick) - this gives me Code 53 with DRAM LED lighting up
> 4. Remove usb except m/kb
> 
> Computer will not boot past POST, only black screen, keyboard not even receiving power
> 
> But when I remove the gpu power cable and boot, screen will say that I need to connect them
> 
> What now?


B2 is RAM. Check the manual to ensure you are using the right slots for ram and the GPU. Will it post to bios after double checking these and all cables?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I got a replacement X99 Deluxe USB3.1 after my X99 failed(?)
> 
> I am stuck in same code B2 after multiple attempts to fix the system
> 
> 1. Reset cmos
> 2. Usb bios flashback
> 3. Dimm only on D1 (I have 4 stick) - this gives me Code 53 with DRAM LED lighting up
> 4. Remove usb except m/kb
> 
> Computer will not boot past POST, only black screen, keyboard not even receiving power
> 
> But when I remove the gpu power cable and boot, screen will say that I need to connect them
> 
> What now?


That's Legacy Option ROM initialization. Do you have any other PCIe adapters installed other than the GPU? As far as RAM, I've seen a bad batch of X99 Deluxe boards. I went through 3 before I found a stable board.


----------



## TK421

Ram: crucial ballistix sport 4x4 2400 16-16-16-39
Ram slot according to manual: A1-B1-C1-D1

Have checked

Pcie devices connected: GTX Titan X (x1), nothing else

Have tested All individual ram stick on slot D1, gives 53(+dram led) OR same b2/79 qcode problem

Remove mb coin cell battery maybe?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Ram: crucial ballistix sport 4x4 2400 16-16-16-39
> Ram slot according to manual: A1-B1-C1-D1
> 
> Have checked
> 
> Pcie devices connected: GTX Titan X (x1), nothing else
> 
> Have tested All individual ram stick on slot D1, gives 53(+dram led) OR same b2/79 qcode problem


Try flashing the bios:
down load the latest bios on another rig, do a bios flashback with the system off but the psu on. (described in you manual... i can;t remember what name the bios file on the USB stick must be - should be in the manual.


----------



## TK421

I tried usb bios flashback already

Using usb bios flashback the name is "X99D" or "X-99D" with .cap extension, I have two identical files with different name in the usb that was used for the flashback process


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I tried usb bios flashback already
> 
> Using usb bios flashback the name is "X99D" or "X-99D" with .cap extension, I have two identical files with different name in the usb that was used for the flashback process


Hello

USB BIOS Flashback will only work if the file is correctly named. X99-D.CAP.


----------



## TK421

Yes, I have the file name "X99-D.cap"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Yes, I have the file name "X99-D.cap"


did the flash complete correctly?


----------



## TK421

I think(?)

On fat32 usb2 stick I have 4 files

X99D
X99D.cap
X-99D
X-99D.cap

When pressed for 3 seconds, blue light pulses, but when process is done (light turns off) the motherboard turns on with code "00" - all the fan doesn't spin except for gpu fan


----------



## djgar

Is the file name the same for both original and USB 3.1 version? It's not for the X99-A. It adds a U31 to the file name. Check the included DVD.


----------



## MC357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I think(?)
> 
> On fat32 usb2 stick I have 4 files
> 
> X99D
> X99D.cap
> X-99D
> X-99D.cap
> 
> When pressed for 3 seconds, blue light pulses, but when process is done (light turns off) the motherboard turns on with code "00" - all the fan doesn't spin except for gpu fan


Which bios rev are you trying? 2101 was the latest for the Deluxe 3.1 when I did mine a few days ago.
The file name needs to be X99-D.cap


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I think(?)
> 
> On fat32 usb2 stick I have 4 files
> 
> X99D
> X99D.cap
> X-99D
> X-99D.cap
> 
> When pressed for 3 seconds, blue light pulses, but when process is done (light turns off) the motherboard turns on with code "00" - all the fan doesn't spin except for gpu fan


flash failed. place only one file with the *correct name* on the stick.


----------



## TK421

Which one?

X99D or X-99D?

I see sources on the internet claiming one or the other to be correct.


----------



## MC357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Which one?
> 
> X99D or X-99D?
> 
> I see sources on the internet claiming one or the other to be correct.


Neither, it's in the manual,

X99-D.cap


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Which one?
> 
> X99D or X-99D?
> 
> I see sources on the internet claiming one or the other to be correct.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MC357*
> 
> Neither, it's in the manual,
> 
> X99-D.cap


Looking at the file names in the Asus DVD, it's X99D.CAP


----------



## MC357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Looking at the file names in the Asus DVD, it's X99D.CAP


That's interesting, I wonder why it didn't take when he tried it with that file name before.
I was referring to the manual section 3.1...


----------



## TK421

Tried flashing with X99D.CAP file on usb

X-99D.CAP does nothing (?)

Still at B2 qcode

Btw, the ethernet port seems to have flashing led. Is network activity even possible when the computer can't even get past POST?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Tried flashing with X99D.CAP file on usb
> 
> X-99D.CAP does nothing (?)
> 
> Still at B2 qcode
> 
> Btw, the ethernet port seems to have flashing led. Is network activity even possible when the computer can't even get past POST?


unplug everything except the mouse and keyboard. restart, when B2 appears, hit the memoaky button on the MB... will it post? If that does not work, you better check the cpu socket for bent pins.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Tried flashing with X99D.CAP file on usb
> 
> X-99D.CAP does nothing (?)
> 
> Still at B2 qcode
> 
> Btw, the ethernet port seems to have flashing led. Is network activity even possible when the computer can't even get past POST?


Just as a double-check, you're using the specialized Flashback USB connector - in the X99-A it's the lowest in the Q-Shield and outlined in green.


----------



## MC357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Tried flashing with X99D.CAP file on usb
> 
> X-99D.CAP does nothing (?)
> 
> Still at B2 qcode
> 
> Btw, the ethernet port seems to have flashing led. Is network activity even possible when the computer can't even get past POST?


Have you tried X99-D.cap?

I just did this a few days ago...


----------



## Mr-Dark

This


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> on my mobo remains on, the router continue to recognize the link when the PC is off,
> led on my router switch from green to orange when I turn off the PC.


Thanks for the confirmation, just seems strange to me that the Z170 (I219-v) behaves differently...

Anyone else with both platforms able to confirm this?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Finally Asus drop 2101 bios for the Deluxe U3.1









https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXEU31/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Silent Scone

UEFI 2001

32GB 4x8GB C13-13-13-36-1T 1.4v


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> UEFI 2001
> 
> 32GB 4x8GB C13-13-13-36-1T 1.4v


So 2001 is the best ? better than 2101 ?


----------



## Silent Scone

No, I just thought I'd note what UEFI it was done on.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, I just thought I'd note what UEFI it was done on.


Okay. I just flash 2001 now throught EZ flash and its flash without problem from 2101 (from non U3.1 page ) to 2001 U3.1 file ? I think EZ should refuse to flash older bios ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Why did you do that? I wasn't doing it in response to you and didn't quote you, was just sharing some memory results


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why did you do that? I wasn't doing it in response to you and didn't quote you, was just sharing some memory results


I just check Asus site today for my board and found that Asus drop new bios for my U3.1 Deluxe.. the 2001 and 2101 So i tried to flash and all fine


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I just check Asus site today for my board and found that Asus drop new bios for my U3.1 Deluxe.. the 2001 and 2101 So i tried to flash and all fine


Ok


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unplug everything except the mouse and keyboard. restart, when B2 appears, hit the memoaky button on the MB... will it post? If that does not work, you better check the cpu socket for bent pins.


I got QCode "02" then the computer shut off.

Pins are ok, the motherboard is new from microcenter replacement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Just as a double-check, you're using the specialized Flashback USB connector - in the X99-A it's the lowest in the Q-Shield and outlined in green.


Yes, outlined in green.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MC357*
> 
> Have you tried X99-D.cap?
> 
> I just did this a few days ago...


I tried to usb flashback 2 times with X99D.cap and X-99D.cap.

I should also say that none of the component LED is on (usually they light up if there's a problem with the associated component right)?


----------



## TK421

Will connecting a case speaker help me identify the problem?

I've been running my ram at this speed

13-13-13-24 1T 1.325v 2400

Originally rated

16-16-16-39 ?T 1.2v 2400

Crucial Ballistix Sport 4x4

Maybe the RAM is damaged?

Also, the BOOT DEVICE LED is active (red color) - why is this?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Finally Asus drop 2101 bios for the Deluxe U3.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXEU31/HelpDesk_Download/


But not for the X99-A USB 3.1 ... sigh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I got QCode "02" then the computer shut off.
> 
> Pins are ok, the motherboard is new from microcenter replacement.
> Yes, outlined in green.
> I tried to usb flashback 2 times with X99D.cap and X-99D.cap.
> 
> I should also say that none of the component LED is on (usually they light up if there's a problem with the associated component right)?


Checking again, you press the button for at least 5 seconds







. It's so weird nothing happens. Maybe Raja or Praz have some insight as to why this might happen?


----------



## TK421

I think I counted to 3

Will try 5 second for now

X99D.cap is in a fat32 usb2 stick, have checked multiple times that green outlined usb port is used

Bios 2101 (latest X99D U3.1)

If any asus rep can help, that would be wonderful


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> UEFI 2001
> 
> 32GB 4x8GB C13-13-13-36-1T 1.4v]


What latency do you get in AIDA64 benchmark? My kit at 2666MHz was only 2000MB/s slower in GSAT. I had 53.1ns back when my kit was playing nice.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> What latency do you get in AIDA64 benchmark? My kit at 2666MHz was only 2000MB/s slower in GSAT. I had 53.1ns back when my kit was playing nice.


This is with some reasonable (sensible) adjustment to secondary and third tier.



Looking at what JP has managed with similar voltage they'd likely do ever so slightly more. Really strong kits it seems


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> But not for the X99-A USB 3.1 ... sigh.
> Checking again, you press the button for at least 5 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's so weird nothing happens. Maybe Raja or Praz have some insight as to why this might happen?


I see 2001 available for X99-A U3.1 ( Asus forget to add the name )

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99AUSB_31/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This is with some reasonable (sensible) adjustment to secondary and third tier.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at what JP has managed with similar voltage they'd likely do ever so slightly more. Really strong kits it seems


My 3000 15-15-15-35 kit just came in. Let's see if it does better than my current 3400 16-18-18-38











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I see 2001 available for X99-A U3.1 ( Asus forget to add the name )
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99AUSB_31/HelpDesk_Download/


I'm currently on 2001, pining for 2101


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> My 3000 15-15-15-35 kit just came in. Let's see if it does better than my current 3400 16-18-18-38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently on 2001, pining for 2101


Newer doesn't always equate to better, unless you have inside info on that 2101...?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Newer doesn't always equate to better, unless you have inside info on that 2101...?


Yeah, rumor is they just switched the digits around.


----------



## TK421

I might bring my whole system to microcenter repair center this sunday if I can't fix it (I'm still stuck at B2)

What do you guys think?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Newer doesn't always equate to better, unless you have inside info on that 2101...?


And you don't know whether newer is better until you try it







Some users have reported better OC stability.

I'm in the process of laying in my new DIMMs. They're a different animal, but looks promising. Currently 3142 @ 14-15-15-15-32-1T. Had to lower the BCLK to ~98 from ~102 to avoid mem errors, but currently CPU speed is 4.615GB vs. 4.612 ...

Back to the grind ...


----------



## Ally1987

I just got my X99-A yesterday, but can anyone tell me where the onboard OV_CPU jumper is on my X99-A please?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> I just got my X99-A yesterday, but can anyone tell me where the onboard OV_CPU jumper is on my X99-A please?


Unless you're planning on LN2ing, why would you need that?

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-A/E10088_X99-A_UG_V3_U_for_web_only.pdf

Page 20-21, component 25. Once again, you don't even need to mess with that if you're not going for a suicide run; the default BIOS limits are more than enough.


----------



## DS4130

Was just on page 21 now.. Probably best to read the manual before LN2 cooling anyhow...


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Unless you're planning on LN2ing, why would you need that?
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-A/E10088_X99-A_UG_V3_U_for_web_only.pdf
> 
> Page 20-21, component 25. Once again, you don't even need to mess with that if you're not going for a suicide run; the default BIOS limits are more than enough.


I'm not sure, but I'm trying to overclock my 5820K at 4.5 ghz, but it wont run stable when stress testing with asus real bench, so I thought maybe i should increase the voltage to 1.3


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Was just on page 21 now.. Probably best to read the manual before LN2 cooling anyhow...


I'll admit I was so excited when I got my X99 rig built I didn't even bother with the manual. Just booted it up and played around with my HDDs, then got on to install Windows.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> I'm not sure, but I'm trying to overclock my 5820K at 4.5 ghz, but it wont run stable when stress testing with asus real bench, so I thought maybe i should increase the voltage to 1.3


There's a voltage wall at ~4.5GHz. Making the jump from 4.4GHz to 4.5GHz may take a much larger increase in voltage to accomplish. The three voltages you need to focus on are: VCCIN (safe limit of 2.00V), Vcore ("safe" "limit" of 1.30V) and Vcache (absolute safe limit 1.25V). LLC should be set to Level 6 to give some nice VCCIN droop countering. I wouldn't set VCCIN higher than 2.00V with LLC 6. What Vcore did you need for 4.4GHz, and what Vcore are you *currently* trying for 4.5GHz?


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I'll admit I was so excited when I got my X99 rig built I didn't even bother with the manual. Just booted it up and played around with my HDDs, then got on to install Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a voltage wall at ~4.5GHz. Making the jump from 4.4GHz to 4.5GHz may take a much larger increase in voltage to accomplish. The three voltages you need to focus on are: VCCIN (safe limit of 2.00V), Vcore ("safe" "limit" of 1.30V) and Vcache (absolute safe limit 1.25V). LLC should be set to Level 6 to give some nice VCCIN droop countering. I wouldn't set VCCIN higher than 2.00V with LLC 6. What Vcore did you need for 4.4GHz, and what Vcore are you *currently* trying for 4.5GHz?


This is my currently settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Armxnian

So my issue with booting linux was CSM. I can boot in UEFI mode with secure boot enabled (if set to other OS) if CSM is set to enabled or auto. But if I disable CSM, it hangs during the boot process. I don't understand why this is the case. All of my hardware is new and obviously supports UEFI only mode because I can boot Windows 10 with CSM disabled. There has to be an issue with the motherboard and linux compatibility.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> So my issue with booting linux was CSM. I can boot in UEFI mode with secure boot enabled (if set to other OS) if CSM is set to enabled or auto. But if I disable CSM, it hangs during the boot process. I don't understand why this is the case. All of my hardware is new and obviously supports UEFI only mode because I can boot Windows 10 with CSM disabled. There has to be an issue with the motherboard and linux compatibility.


Disabling CSM requires a secure boot signature (read "Microsoft") that Linux isn't providing in your case. There's a warning when you disable CSM on Asus X99 motherboards.

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh824987.aspx


----------



## Armxnian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Disabling CSM requires a secure boot signature (read "Microsoft") that Linux isn't providing in your case. There's a warning when you disable CSM on Asus X99 motherboards.
> 
> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh824987.aspx


The warning says make sure the signature is installed on pcie/m.2 storage devices so they can function as things other than only data drives. I'm not having trouble installing it, just getting to the installer.

Also, what do the keys have to do with CSM? The keys are for secure boot. I can boot with secure boot disabled or enabled. CSM is just to support legacy hardware and OS's that use bios instead of uefi. I just installed linux mint, and it booted in UEFI mode, and created an EFI partition, so it's obviously using UEFI.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> The warning says make sure the signature is installed on pcie/m.2 storage devices so they can function as things other than only data drives. I'm not having trouble installing it, just getting to the installer.
> 
> Also, what do the keys have to do with CSM? The keys are for secure boot. I can boot with secure boot disabled or enabled. CSM is just to support legacy hardware and OS's that use bios instead of uefi. I just installed linux mint, and it booted in UEFI mode, and created an EFI partition, so it's obviously using UEFI.


"...when Secure Boot is enabled, the compatibility support module (CSM) must be disabled so that the PC can only boot authorized, UEFI-based operating systems."


----------



## Armxnian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> "...when Secure Boot is enabled, the compatibility support module (CSM) must be disabled so that the PC can only boot authorized, UEFI-based operating systems."


Yeah that's the problem. When I disable CSM, I can't boot linux. Windows boots in UEFI with any combination of secure boot and CSM.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Yeah that's the problem. When I disable CSM, I can't boot linux. Windows boots in UEFI with any combination of secure boot and CSM.


The info is in the link I sent; the issue is Microsoft got with the hardware vendors and came up with this scheme. Unless Asus opens it up you may be looking at another motherboard vendor. I think Gigabyte might allow this.


----------



## TK421

Can anyone shed a light on my B2 qcode error?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Can anyone shed a light on my B2 qcode error?


Did you remove all IO accessories except a GPU, mouse and keyboard? Did you power off, remove the CMOS battery for 10 minutes and reinsert it, making sure to clear the CMOS while powering up?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Did you remove all IO accessories except a GPU, mouse and keyboard? Did you power off, remove the CMOS battery for 10 minutes and reinsert it, making sure to clear the CMOS while powering up?


I haven't tried the cmos battery removal

Should I?


----------



## delpy8

Hi guys
Can someone give me the best bios settings for two m2 drives installed in an Asus x99 deluxe my specs below
Bios 2001
5930k
950 pro installed in m2 slot
SM951 256GB nvme installed slot three with PCIe card
980ti installed slot one
16gb corsair platinum 4x4
Thanks in advance
Derek


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> This is my currently settings


Set your "CPU Core Ratio Limit" to "40". 4.0GHz is what we're aiming for initially. This setting changes the CPU core frequencies.

Set "CPU Core Voltage" to "Adaptive Mode". Set the "Offset Mode Sign" to "+". Set "CPU Core Voltage Offset" to "+0.001". Set "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" to "1.200".
*This will set your Vcore to 1.20V*. For reference, a Hyper 212 is able to handle up to 1.20V, Noctua might be able to do more - we will play it safe for now.

Set "CPU SVID Support" to "Disabled". Set "CPU Input Voltage" to "1.950". This changes the voltage going into the CPU package.

Finally, go into "External Digi+ Power Control". Find "LLC" or "Load Line Calibration" and set that to "Level 6".


Spoiler: Technical stuff about LLC and VCCIN



LLC counteracts "Vdroop" which is a mechanic Intel placed in the chips to ensure that voltage is regulated correctly under transient load states. Intel makes the VCCIN (CPU Input Voltage) so that when your system goes from idle to max load the VCCIN actually decreases below the value you set in the BIOS. This is to prevent damage when the chip goes from max load to idle. Max load to idle, the opposite happens, the VCCIN increases. But with this "Vdroop" it is kept to below the VCCIN in the BIOS. LLC basically makes it so that under idle to max load, the voltage decrease is lesser. LLC 6 is safe up to 2.00V, generally the higher the LLC, the more risk you place on the package due to voltage spikes. *LLC 6 is safe*, I only put this stuff here to explain it kind of.



Once booted into Windows, we should open "OCCT" - http://www.ocbase.com/download.php?fileext=exe

And test for 10 minutes; just press "On" and press "Off" after 10mins. At the 5 minute mark, record the temperature of "Core Max" and type it up on here and we'll see where we should go from there. The aim of OCing here is to get maximum speed, with safe temps. I personally would *keep Core Max, on average, below 80C during OCCT*.


----------



## kx11

tons of BSOD while gaming and playing music !!!!

the event viewer is telling me lots of error id's like 1008 , 1000 ...etc

solved everyone one of them and still get the BSOD , is my x99-A dying ?? i OC it the worg way a lot of times but recovered the optimized Bios and everything is fine again until i OC again using AiSuit


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> tons of BSOD while gaming and playing music !!!!
> 
> the event viewer is telling me lots of error id's like 1008 , 1000 ...etc
> 
> solved everyone one of them and still get the BSOD , is my x99-A dying ?? i OC it the worg way a lot of times but recovered the optimized Bios and everything is fine again until i OC again using AiSuit


Not a lot to go on, however you've really got two options. Use the guide in the OP and try to establish your OC from within the UEFI, or run the system at stock.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i OC again using AiSuit


That's your problem. The moment AiSuite wanted to set my cache voltage to 2.999V I immediately deleted that rubbish of my PC. If you're going to make a software OCing tool, do it right.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i OC again using AiSuit
> 
> 
> 
> That's your problem. The moment AiSuite wanted to set my cache voltage to 2.999V I immediately deleted that rubbish of my PC. If you're going to make a software OCing tool, do it right.
Click to expand...

Unfortunatley, they dont bundle Turbo V-Core with the X99-A, and I imagine several others as well. It is really the only software worth a hoot for overclocking. Even with turbo V-Core, I still lock things in BIOS, but Turbo V-Core is great for quick changes to see if a specific voltage is what needs tuning. But yeah, the auto overclocking is questionable with its voltage allotments for sure.


----------



## kx11

i use Aisuite mainly to control the fans , hard OC is done in bios

now i'm setting it to default clocks 3.5ghz and i'll check on furmark to see if it's gonna BSOD again while musicplayer is on


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i use Aisuite mainly to control the fans , hard OC is done in bios
> 
> now i'm setting it to default clocks 3.5ghz and i'll check on furmark to see if it's gonna BSOD again while musicplayer is on


Furmark isn't likely to tell you anything, least not that you don't already know. For one it throttles NVIDIA GPU when present, and secondly it's not likely to expose any instability with the CPU, RAM or cache


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i use Aisuite mainly to control the fans , hard OC is done in bios


You can also tune the fans in the BIOS afterwards. If all you need Ai Suite for is to tune the fans, install it just to do that and remove it straight after. Less system resources being used by it, etc.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Furmark isn't likely to tell you anything, least not that you don't already know. For one it throttles NVIDIA GPU when present, and secondly it's not likely to expose any instability with the CPU, RAM or cache


ran Valley benchmark with musicplayer on with CPU @ stock clocks and no GPU OC , 15 minutes stable without any problems except the 1st gpu running 10c hotter than the 2nd while both of them are used 95% most of the benchmark run , maybe the sensor is broken in the 1st gpu ?? since i switched from being the 2nd gpu and the temp problem is still there


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> ran Valley benchmark with musicplayer on with CPU @ stock clocks and no GPU OC , 15 minutes stable without any problems except the 1st gpu running 10c hotter than the 2nd while both of them are used 95% most of the benchmark run , maybe the sensor is broken in the 1st gpu ?? since i switched from being the 2nd gpu and the temp problem is still there


Top cards usually run hotter due to the bottom one eating up all the cold air. GPU temp sensing is done via the drivers, not the mobo.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You can also tune the fans in the BIOS afterwards. If all you need Ai Suite for is to tune the fans, install it just to do that and remove it straight after. Less system resources being used by it, etc.


what about USB 3 drivers ?? they're bundled with it

dipawaymode caused several BSOD for me today btw


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Top cards usually run hotter due to the bottom one eating up all the cold air. GPU temp sensing is done via the drivers, not the mobo.


both cards are Xtremegaming windforce models so it's kinda weird that 1 gpu is always hotter while the other is cooler even if i switched their PCI slots


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> what about USB 3 drivers ?? they're bundled with it


Never needed to install Ai Suite to use my USB 3.0 drivers. And even if you did need them, you could always mess about with the xHCI settings in the BIOS. I presume you're talking about the USB boost feature? More trouble than it's worth IMHO. As for the GPUs, I think those coolers shun off their hot air on the backplate, could explain why the top one is getting hotter. (Air In at the bottom fans, Air out from the backplate and sides).

The one thing I don't like about Ai Suite is why do we have to install the whole tuning thing just to play with fans. Fans only require one service, and that doesn't require voltage or sensor probing besides only the fans' temp probes. ASUS engineering.


----------



## kx11

removed AIsuit but kept USB bios flash + USB charger


----------



## Desolutional

Don't need USB BIOS Flash, safer to download the files from the ASUS website and use 7-Zip to extract them to verify the checksum. Then pop them on a USB drive and use EZ Flash in the BIOS. USB charger, well that's up to you. I just use something like this instead: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Release-Anker-PowerPort-Charging-Multi-Port/dp/B00VTI8K9K

That USB charging feature should be in the BIOS to be honest. Anything that low level and related to electronics should be visible in the BIOS (it is not). I've had loads of trouble trying to get my ports to output more than 1.5A, with me having a 2A phone to charge. USB 3.0 has 0.9A max load, USB charger is supposed to bump that up a little bit I think. I think I had issues placing my system into sleep mode when I had that installed. Either way, if you're getting issues cause of DIP away mode, most definitely you should fully remove the AI Suite. Run this thing after you uninstall it (Raja linked it): https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B926mvzob6fcTUhlSkxsR3lRV0E/edit?usp=sharing&pli=1

See if that fixes the DIP issues (it should do).


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Don't need USB BIOS Flash, safer to download the files from the ASUS website and use 7-Zip to extract them to verify the checksum. Then pop them on a USB drive and use EZ Flash in the BIOS. USB charger, well that's up to you. I just use something like this instead: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Release-Anker-PowerPort-Charging-Multi-Port/dp/B00VTI8K9K
> 
> That USB charging feature should be in the BIOS to be honest. Anything that low level and related to electronics should be visible in the BIOS (it is not). I've had loads of trouble trying to get my ports to output more than 1.5A, with me having a 2A phone to charge. USB 3.0 has 0.9A max load, USB charger is supposed to bump that up a little bit I think. I think I had issues placing my system into sleep mode when I had that installed. Either way, if you're getting issues cause of DIP away mode, most definitely you should fully remove the AI Suite. Run this thing after you uninstall it (Raja linked it): https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B926mvzob6fcTUhlSkxsR3lRV0E/edit?usp=sharing&pli=1
> 
> See if that fixes the DIP issues (it should do).


removed AIsuit completely , everything is fine but the CPU fan seems to be running 100% even though i choose silent profile from Bios

one more thing , does running 1 gpu @ 16x pci slot and the other @ 8x make a difference ? i want to squeeze my soundcard back in there and the only way to do it is to remove 2nd gpu down to PCI slot 4 (forced x8 )


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Then pop them on a USB drive and use EZ Flash in the BIOS.


I've found it works just as well in a directory on your main drive if using Windows. EZ Flash can browse supported file systems, no problem.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> everything is fine but the CPU fan seems to be running 100% even though i choose silent profile from Bios


Try flipping the PWM/DC switch for the fan.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Try flipping the PWM/DC switch for the fan.


yeah that did it


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I haven't tried the cmos battery removal
> 
> Should I?


It won't hurt anything.


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Set your "CPU Core Ratio Limit" to "40". 4.0GHz is what we're aiming for initially. This setting changes the CPU core frequencies.
> 
> Set "CPU Core Voltage" to "Adaptive Mode". Set the "Offset Mode Sign" to "+". Set "CPU Core Voltage Offset" to "+0.001". Set "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" to "1.200".
> *This will set your Vcore to 1.20V*. For reference, a Hyper 212 is able to handle up to 1.20V, Noctua might be able to do more - we will play it safe for now.
> 
> Set "CPU SVID Support" to "Disabled". Set "CPU Input Voltage" to "1.950". This changes the voltage going into the CPU package.
> 
> Finally, go into "External Digi+ Power Control". Find "LLC" or "Load Line Calibration" and set that to "Level 6".
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Technical stuff about LLC and VCCIN
> 
> 
> 
> LLC counteracts "Vdroop" which is a mechanic Intel placed in the chips to ensure that voltage is regulated correctly under transient load states. Intel makes the VCCIN (CPU Input Voltage) so that when your system goes from idle to max load the VCCIN actually decreases below the value you set in the BIOS. This is to prevent damage when the chip goes from max load to idle. Max load to idle, the opposite happens, the VCCIN increases. But with this "Vdroop" it is kept to below the VCCIN in the BIOS. LLC basically makes it so that under idle to max load, the voltage decrease is lesser. LLC 6 is safe up to 2.00V, generally the higher the LLC, the more risk you place on the package due to voltage spikes. *LLC 6 is safe*, I only put this stuff here to explain it kind of.
> 
> 
> 
> Once booted into Windows, we should open "OCCT" - http://www.ocbase.com/download.php?fileext=exe
> 
> And test for 10 minutes; just press "On" and press "Off" after 10mins. At the 5 minute mark, record the temperature of "Core Max" and type it up on here and we'll see where we should go from there. The aim of OCing here is to get maximum speed, with safe temps. I personally would *keep Core Max, on average, below 80C during OCCT*.


I've set everything you sed in the Bios now, and here is the temperature


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Hi guys
> Can someone give me the best bios settings for two m2 drives installed in an Asus x99 deluxe my specs below
> Bios 2001
> 5930k
> 950 pro installed in m2 slot
> SM951 256GB nvme installed slot three with PCIe card
> 980ti installed slot one
> 16gb corsair platinum 4x4
> Thanks in advance
> Derek


Are you having any issues with the dual PCIe M.2 setup?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> I've set everything you sed in the Bios now, and here is the temperature


We still have a little extra headroom, but for now let's work out how much multi we can get on that Vcore, go back into BIOS and set the Core Multi to 43. The aim is to pass at least 1hr of OCCT without any errors, if you error before one hour, reduce the multi by 1. Etc. 43 fails, reduce to 42, and so on.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Are you having any issues with the dual PCIe M.2 setup?


I don't seem to be getting good speeds on the 950 and the sm951 256gb is working great just wanting to get some idea of the best settings in the bios


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> We still have a little extra headroom, but for now let's work out how much multi we can get on that Vcore, go back into BIOS and set the Core Multi to 43. The aim is to pass at least 1hr of OCCT without any errors, if you error before one hour, reduce the multi by 1. Etc. 43 fails, reduce to 42, and so on.


Heres the result of after 1.5 hour of stress testing. I actually waited 2 hours before turning off, and it didn't fail


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Are you having any issues with the dual PCIe M.2 setup?


I'm running with a 950 Pro 512 in the m.2 and a Plextor GM256e (m.2 PCIe x2) in a PCIe slot. No issues.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That's your problem. The moment AiSuite wanted to set my cache voltage to 2.999V I immediately deleted that rubbish of my PC. If you're going to make a software OCing tool, do it right.


Not judging at all, but AISuite is totally fine by me. I don't have any issues with it. In fact, I'm running a silent fan configuration with it and an auto overclock of my 5930K (4.6 GHz @ 1.3V.) Granted, I'm sure I could tinker for hours to get "just right" voltage and OC, but to be honest, I'm very effectively water cooled and 1.3V isn't going to kill my chip. That's "adaptive" with 1.25 + 0.75.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> Heres the result of after 1.5 hour of stress testing. I actually waited 2 hours before turning off, and it didn't fail]


Looking good so far, now let's try a multi of 44 and see how that goes. It might or might not work, depends on how good your chip is. After that we can start working on OCing the cache. Cache is pretty much just an "extra" on top, and I've found OCCT to be a really good stress test so far cause it needs the most voltage and does it with sustainable temps.


----------



## TK421

About the b2 error, I just overhauled the system and remove bios battery for 10+ minutes

Maybe it's a bad set of ram? Maybe the ram is dead?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> About the b2 error, I just overhauled the system and remove bios battery for 10+ minutes
> 
> Maybe it's a bad set of ram? Maybe the ram is dead?


Hard to say without another set of RAM you can test with. If I had to guess without looking at it, I'd guess the board is more likely to be faulty than the RAM, since there's less that can fail on the RAM, but you can never say never.


----------



## Phillychuck

Hey guys, was thinking of buying another 4GBx4 set of RAM for my X99-A while I can still buy the same SKU, hoping its actually the same RAM chips. Is there any downside to fully populating the DIMMs?

Price is less than 1/2 of what I paid a year ago so wanted to jump on it.

Thanks


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Hey guys, was thinking of buying another 4GBx4 set of RAM for my X99-A while I can still buy the same SKU, hoping its actually the same RAM chips. Is there any downside to fully populating the DIMMs?
> 
> Price is less than 1/2 of what I paid a year ago so wanted to jump on it.
> 
> Thanks


It can add heat and reduce potential overclocking ability, as well as limit further upgrades without replacing some or all of the RAM, but other than those issues (which can be mitigated or looked past...) I'd say go for it. At worst you can return the RAM if it doesn't cooperate with your existing set.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Hard to say without another set of RAM you can test with. If I had to guess without looking at it, I'd guess the board is more likely to be faulty than the RAM, since there's less that can fail on the RAM, but you can never say never.


Board is brand new (X99D U3.1)

Ram is about a year old, crucial ballistix 4x4

Original specs 2400 16-16-16-39 1.2, I run the ram at 2400 13-13-13-24 1.3.

I tried single sticks and the computer still won't clear B2

I will have an additional stick of 2x4G corsair lowprofile ddr4 tomorrow for testing. I will also test my current 4x4 crucial in a Z170 board

Very confusing that the manual doesn't clearly state what would cause a B2


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Board is brand new (X99D U3.1)
> 
> Ram is about a year old, crucial ballistix 4x4
> 
> Original specs 2400 16-16-16-39 1.2, I run the ram at 2400 13-13-13-24 1.3.
> 
> I tried single sticks and the computer still won't clear B2
> 
> I will have an additional stick of 2x4G corsair lowprofile ddr4 tomorrow for testing. I will also test my current 4x4 crucial in a Z170 board
> 
> Very confusing that the manual doesn't clearly state what would cause a B2


Hello

Try a different CPU and graphics card. If neither allow the system to boot please investigate which of your components are killing the boards with the same B2 Q-Code before powering up the third board.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Try a different CPU and graphics card. If neither allow the system to boot please investigate which of your components are killing the boards with the same B2 Q-Code before powering up the third board.


Don't have a 2nd cpu.

Have tried a GTX970G1(DP) and GT610(VGA) card on, makes no difference on the 1st board (X99D), will try if changing the gpus would clear B2 on 2nd board (X99X U3.1)


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Board is brand new (X99D U3.1)
> 
> Ram is about a year old, crucial ballistix 4x4
> 
> Original specs 2400 16-16-16-39 1.2, I run the ram at 2400 13-13-13-24 1.3.
> 
> I tried single sticks and the computer still won't clear B2
> 
> I will have an additional stick of 2x4G corsair lowprofile ddr4 tomorrow for testing. I will also test my current 4x4 crucial in a Z170 board
> 
> Very confusing that the manual doesn't clearly state what would cause a B2


An IO resource conflict I thought, which can be a lot of things both internal and something you plug in.


----------



## TK421

I have

Samsung 850evo 1tb, wd 4tb, seagate 250gb, hgst 2tb, dell ch03n bd drive
Usb mouse g502, usb keyboard b540

Have tried to boot with all sata connection pulled, no difference

I try my 970G1 and GT610

Titan X = B2, blank output
970G1= B2, same issue
GT610 = 96 with vga led turned on (probably not UEFI compatible), no output


----------



## mypickaxe

Hate to say it, but exchange the board. Unless you have another CPU to test it with, or can take it somewhere that has a test bench.

By the way, that thing where you're running memory at different timings, stop doing that while you're testing unless you already have.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Hate to say it, but exchange the board. Unless you have another CPU to test it with, or can take it somewhere that has a test bench.
> 
> By the way, that thing where you're running memory at different timings, stop doing that while you're testing unless you already have.


Board is brand new from exchange

I can't even boot into bios to change the timings on the new one. The 13-13-13-24 is when the first motherboard (I am on my replacement) still works.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Board is brand new from exchange
> 
> I can't even boot into bios to change the timings on the new one. The 13-13-13-24 is when the first motherboard (I am on my replacement) still works.


I understand what you're saying, but "brand new" doesn't mean it works. It just means its new in your hands.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> The info is in the link I sent; the issue is Microsoft got with the hardware vendors and came up with this scheme. Unless Asus opens it up you may be looking at another motherboard vendor. I think Gigabyte might allow this.


UEFI secure boot is an open standard defined by the UEFI Forum, not by Microsoft.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_EFI_Forum


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Finally Asus drop 2101 bios for the Deluxe U3.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXEU31/HelpDesk_Download/


SHA256 compare of UEFI 2101 X99D 3.1 & X99D:

X99D 3.1 = b0a35596cb78eb5482907d08e771da53194d21f4f79429c27af5156625d93ccf

X99D = b0a35596cb78eb5482907d08e771da53194d21f4f79429c27af5156625d93ccf

As usual, same firmware.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> UEFI secure boot is an open standard defined by the UEFI Forum, not by Microsoft.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_EFI_Forum


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> UEFI secure boot is an open standard defined by the UEFI Forum, not by Microsoft.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_EFI_Forum


Of course it is.









What it ends up meaning in practice is unless you're running Windows, you're in for a world of hurt. Of course you can run Linux on a UEFI Secure Boot platform, but still a lot of folks have trouble with it.

http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/02/linus-torvalds-i-will-not-change-linux-to-deep-throat-microsoft/


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Board is brand new (X99D U3.1)
> 
> Ram is about a year old, crucial ballistix 4x4
> 
> Original specs 2400 16-16-16-39 1.2, I run the ram at 2400 13-13-13-24 1.3.
> 
> I tried single sticks and the computer still won't clear B2
> 
> I will have an additional stick of 2x4G corsair lowprofile ddr4 tomorrow for testing. I will also test my current 4x4 crucial in a Z170 board
> 
> Very confusing that the manual doesn't clearly state what would cause a B2


I have the Crucial Ballistix 8x4gb (32gb) but Asus x99 deluxe
test has set the Rams in manual 13-13-13-30-1t 1,30v to 2666mhz
in this way to me it works well


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> SHA256 compare of UEFI 2101 X99D 3.1 & X99D:
> 
> X99D 3.1 = b0a35596cb78eb5482907d08e771da53194d21f4f79429c27af5156625d93ccf
> 
> X99D = b0a35596cb78eb5482907d08e771da53194d21f4f79429c27af5156625d93ccf
> 
> As usual, same firmware.


Thanks +rep..

It's Asus


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Looking good so far, now let's try a multi of 44 and see how that goes. It might or might not work, depends on how good your chip is. After that we can start working on OCing the cache. Cache is pretty much just an "extra" on top, and I've found OCCT to be a really good stress test so far cause it needs the most voltage and does it with sustainable temps.


****... the stress test failed at 44


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks +rep..
> 
> It's Asus


\

always good to check the hashes.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> ****... the stress test failed at 44


How long did it fail at? It would appear that 43 is the limit at the moment. Let's start OCing cache now. For that I'm going to need you to open HWiNFO64 and find "CPU Cache" and look for the voltage when you're running the OCCT test again. We're going to want to aim to bring cache up to 1.20V, and to do that we need to do the maths to get the offset.

If it's your first time using HWiNFO64 just "continue" on the "ASUS EC" when the dialog boxes ask you to disable the sensors.


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> How long did it fail at? It would appear that 43 is the limit at the moment. Let's start OCing cache now. For that I'm going to need you to open HWiNFO64 and find "CPU Cache" and look for the voltage when you're running the OCCT test again. We're going to want to aim to bring cache up to 1.20V, and to do that we need to do the maths to get the offset.
> 
> If it's your first time using HWiNFO64 just "continue" on the "ASUS EC" when the dialog boxes ask you to disable the sensors.


heres the cpu cache voltage after 12 min of testing in OCCT


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> SHA256 compare of UEFI 2101 X99D 3.1 & X99D:
> 
> X99D 3.1 = b0a35596cb78eb5482907d08e771da53194d21f4f79429c27af5156625d93ccf
> 
> X99D = b0a35596cb78eb5482907d08e771da53194d21f4f79429c27af5156625d93ccf
> 
> As usual, same firmware.


It's the same MB with an add-on board for the USB 3.1, so it should be the same. They don't even have a different BIOS file name for it in the DVD. Unfortunately for me the X99-A USB 3.1 has the 3.1 chips on the MB, so it needs a different BIOS, not yet available









Anybody seen a USB 3.1 snowplow adapter?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> I understand what you're saying, but "brand new" doesn't mean it works. It just means its new in your hands.


I'm aware of that.

Before exchanging the motherboard (again), I'll swap out rams and see what happens.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> heres the cpu cache voltage after 12 min of testing in OCCT


Go back into the BIOS and set CPU Cache Ratio to 43, and set "CPU Cache Voltage" to "Offset Mode". Set that offset to "+0.290V". If it fails to boot into Windows, or freezes during boot or in Windows, go back into the BIOS and drop the multi by 1 for the cache. Rinse and repeat until you are able to boot into Windows and run OCCT for 30minutes with no errors.


----------



## TK421

Tried my 4 ram sticks on a Z170 system and it works

So.... Cpu is dead?

Gpu is fine too. Can't think of any other problems with the system.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Tried my 4 ram sticks on a Z170 system and it works
> 
> So.... Cpu is dead?
> 
> Gpu is fine too. Can't think of any other problems with the system.


i'd bet on the motherboard being faulty , i've had a Mobo ( asus x99-deluxe ) that won't read more than 4 ram sticks and BSOD all the time


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i'd bet on the motherboard being faulty , i've had a Mobo ( asus x99-deluxe ) that won't read more than 4 ram sticks and BSOD all the time


So I guess it's a trip back to microcenter to refund/exchange

Maybe the cpu too?

I'll try single stick booting again tonight


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So I guess it's a trip back to microcenter to refund/exchange
> 
> Maybe the cpu too?
> 
> I'll try single stick booting again tonight


while you're at it , one last solution is removing CPU out and placing it in again


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> while you're at it , one last solution is removing CPU out and placing it in again


Did that.

Made sure triangle mark is facing another triangle mark on the board socket

Pins are perfect, no bent ones as far as I can see.

Single stick on D1 results in same B2


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Did that.
> 
> Made sure triangle mark is facing another triangle mark on the board socket
> 
> Pins are perfect, no bent ones as far as I can see.
> 
> Single stick on D1 results in same B2


By the way D1 is the "recommended" slot for one stick, but you can technically use any "1" slot.


----------



## Desolutional

An odd case, does anyone's SATA HDDs randomly disappear sometimes on boot? It usually happens when it's cold (temperature wise) or my rig has been off for a while. This obviously is an issue with RAID volumes. It's only one HDD mind, not multiple or all of them.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> By the way D1 is the "recommended" slot for one stick, but you can technically use any "1" slot.


Tried to boot with slot closest to 24P atx still B2

Will mobo post/bios without ram?


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Go back into the BIOS and set CPU Cache Ratio to 43, and set "CPU Cache Voltage" to "Offset Mode". Set that offset to "+0.290V". If it fails to boot into Windows, or freezes during boot or in Windows, go back into the BIOS and drop the multi by 1 for the cache. Rinse and repeat until you are able to boot into Windows and run OCCT for 30minutes with no errors.


Done, it didn't fail to boot into Windows, and it stress tested for 30min with no errors.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> Done, it didn't fail to boot into Windows, and it stress tested for 30min with no errors.


With cache, it's a matter of just waiting and using the system until you do end up encountering an error. For now it looks to be stable, download AIDA64 and open the stability test. Uncheck all boxes except "Cache" and start the test and let it run for an hour. If all is well, use the rig as you would normally during the week, but make sure to regularly save any work and files you can't afford to have lost. The system may randomly freeze or lockup during a word document and you really don't want that; cache has a habit of "locking" up and just "freezing" Windows when it is unstable. Unlike Vcore, you won't even be able to try and salvage any open work.

Advanced config after this is to reduce cache voltage by 0.05V increments and repeat AIDA64 cache test until it fails the 1 hour test. At that point, go back up 0.05V and leave it there, unless you want to try 0.03V increments.


----------



## Armxnian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Of course it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it ends up meaning in practice is unless you're running Windows, you're in for a world of hurt. Of course you can run Linux on a UEFI Secure Boot platform, but still a lot of folks have trouble with it.
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/02/linus-torvalds-i-will-not-change-linux-to-deep-throat-microsoft/


Can anyone else try and see if they can boot UEFI linux with CSM disabled? Preferably secure boot on. Just default options, download the iso, and use rufus to make the live usb stick. Nothing more.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Can anyone else try and see if they can boot UEFI linux with CSM disabled? Preferably secure boot on. Just default options, download the iso, and use rufus to make the live usb stick. Nothing more.


I tried a UEFI boot disc for FreeBSD 10.2. With CSM set to Auto or Enabled and the UEFI option selected from the disc for booting, it doesn't boot. The same UEFI disc boots on a 2011 iMac if you can believe it.

Forced boot order to choose UEFI from the Asus Blu-ray drive first. OK, technically it does, it simply skips right to the Windows boot from my 950 Pro NVMe.

I have Asus X99 Deluxe U/3.1 with BIOS 2101.

OS type is set to "Other" under Secure Boot settings. UEFI first in CSM when Enabled is set.


----------



## digix

An important question: I noticed that using vcore on how adaptive instead of manual temperatures drop to 3-4 degrees to use the method, for example, for the frequency of 4.5 GHz adaptive 1,200 CPU core voltage offset + 0.075 = 1.275, or use the method adaptive CPU core voltage offset cars and additional turbo mode CPU core voltage 1,275?
Awaiting reply thanks


----------



## kx11

did someone wipe out the bios files in Asus x99 support page ??

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99A/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> An important question: I noticed that using vcore on how adaptive instead of manual temperatures drop to 3-4 degrees to use the method, for example, for the frequency of 4.5 GHz adaptive 1,200 CPU core voltage offset + 0.075 = 1.275, or use the method adaptive CPU core voltage offset cars and additional turbo mode CPU core voltage 1,275?
> Awaiting reply thanks


two things to check:

1) if you stay with manual, verify that speedstep is enabled, Enable C-states, and in windows, open Advanced power settings, min proc state = 0%
2) with adaptive, disable full manual, leave vcore offset on Auto, and set addn turbo voltage to the vcore you had set in Manual mode. (google translate is giving you 'Auto" = "cars". It does, but not in this context.








disable C-states. so, if manual vcore was 1.275V, adaptive is: offset = Auto, addn turbo = 1.275V.

and fill out rigbuilder, then add your rig to your signature block in your profile settings.


----------



## marn3us

It seems like all recent BIOS downloads have disappeared from ASUS's website









Does anybody of you have the file of the 2101 BIOS for X99 Deluxe?

If yes, I'd love if you sent me a link to download it









Thanks in advance!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> did someone wipe out the bios files in Asus x99 support page ??
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99A/HelpDesk_Download/


Yeah, I noticed that while looking for 2101 for the X99-A U3.1. I hope it means they're putting it up


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> two things to check:
> 
> 1) if you stay with manual, verify that speedstep is enabled, Enable C-states, and in windows, open Advanced power settings, min proc state = 0%
> 2) with adaptive, disable full manual, leave vcore offset on Auto, and set addn turbo voltage to the vcore you had set in Manual mode. (google translate is giving you 'Auto" = "cars". It does, but not in this context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disable C-states. so, if manual vcore was 1.275V, adaptive is: offset = Auto, addn turbo = 1.275V.
> 
> and fill out rigbuilder, then add your rig to your signature block in your profile settings.


many thanks
Now you suggested which of the two versions of settings modialità adaptive is better, I doubt whether it is better to stay on adaptive or manual
because I had not set to Manual Advanced power settings, min proc state = 0% and adaptive had not disable C-states;
theoretically for v.core it is best to stay on adaptive or manual
if vcache is on manual and also the input voltage of manual
however, even in manual mode I had enabled full manualy
if you use the manual should do this even if you leave the system agent of auto?


----------



## davepk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yeah, I noticed that while looking for 2101 for the X99-A U3.1. I hope it means they're putting it up


I noticed that for the X99-A.

Under W8.1 most BIOS versions are missing but if i select W10 then they all appear.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> many thanks
> Now you suggested which of the two versions of settings modialità adaptive is better, I doubt whether it is better to stay on adaptive or manual
> because I had not set to Manual Advanced power settings, min proc state = 0% and adaptive had not disable C-states;
> theoretically for v.core it is best to stay on adaptive or manual
> if vcache is on manual and also the input voltage of manual
> however, even in manual mode I had enabled full manualy
> if you use the manual should do this even if you leave the system agent of auto?


i'm having difficulty translating or deconvoluting the questions... try one question at a time please. Thanks


----------



## Gimbo

Bios file can be found under the Other tab when selecting the OS.


----------



## MC357

How important is it for the Dimms to be on the QVL? Asus just upadated the list for my X99D u3.1 on the 15th and I am still not seeing C14 latency at the 3200 speed.

I am running the F4-3200C14Q-32GVK and still having some intermittent sleep/wake issues. It is good more often than it isn't but, would simply running a set of ram from the QVL potentially fix this?


----------



## Lynkdev

Curious to know what if anything people are changing under the digi+ power settings in bios with their oc?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gimbo*
> 
> Bios file can be found under the Other tab when selecting the OS.


Thanks, we're aware but currently it's strangely missing the BIOS section.


----------



## TK421

Anyone ever did an rma with intel for cpu?

How long does it usually take? 30+ days?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Curious to know what if anything people are changing under the digi+ power settings in bios with their oc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Here's what I'm using ...

Digi.pdf 251k .pdf file


----------



## kishisaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone ever did an rma with intel for cpu?
> 
> How long does it usually take? 30+ days?


Its overnight if you do Cross RMA. with it's 2 RMA i have done in the past.
they will place a charge of the full cpu value in you Credit Card.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Here's what I'm using ...
> 
> Digi.pdf 251k .pdf file


Appreciate it


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i'm having difficulty translating or deconvoluting the questions... try one question at a time please. Thanks


but it is better adaptive or manual?
if you choose adaptive vcache vcore can be used in manual or is it better to use
offset vcache?
the c-state are all disabled or just someone?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> but it is better adaptive or manual?
> if you choose adaptive vcache vcore can be used in manual or is it better to use
> offset vcache?
> the c-state are all disabled or just someone?


That's not one at a time









adaptive cache does not work, this is a limitation of the CPU architecture. If you want to make use of the power saving features available then adaptive is the preferred method over manual. If these things do not concern you then manual is fine. C-states can be left at their default values for both methods, the board is able to handle these things.

The adaptive vcore function works only on 100 strap. Simply enter the total voltage you require into the additional turbo voltage field. (E.G if wanting 1.2v, enter 1.2)

If still unsure it's probably best to contact the support for your region


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's not one at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adaptive cache does not work, this is a limitation of the CPU architecture. If you want to make use of the power saving features available then adaptive is the preferred method over manual. If these things do not concern you then manual is fine. C-states can be left at their default values for both methods, the board is able to handle these things.
> 
> The adaptive vcore function works only on 100 strap. Simply enter the total voltage you require into the additional turbo voltage field. (E.G if wanting 1.2v, enter 1.2)
> 
> If still unsure it's probably best to contact the support for your region


thanks for the info I get it
adaptive cache does not work, this is a limitation of the CPU architecture
but offset cache has the same problem?
I'm following this forum because it is the best


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> thanks for the info I get it
> adaptive cache does not work, this is a limitation of the CPU architecture
> but offset cache has the same problem?
> I'm following this forum because it is the best


Offset cache works fine, however when pushing things stability can become an issue, you would have to explain what problem you are experiencing when offset cache is applied. There may be a slight language barrier here where this is concerned, which is why it may be best to contact your regional support


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's not one at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If still unsure it's probably best to contact the support for your region


being originally from Brooklyn.. even English is a second language for me.









(off to "work" for awhile)


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> being originally from Brooklyn.. even English is a second language for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (off to "work" for awhile)


I hear there was a Windows 7 Brooklyn Edition available for awhile ...










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dear Consumas:

It has come ta our attention dat a coupola copies of the WINDOWS 7 /
BROOKLYN EDITION may have accidentally bin shipped outsida Brooklyn.
If ya got one a dese, you may need some help understandin' da commands.
Da Brooklyn edition may be recognized by da unique openin' screen.
It reads: "WINDAS 7," wit a background picture of Grand Army Plaza.
When you start da program, instead of da usual "harpy, stringy" music, you hear
da teme from da Godfadda. It is also shipped wit a Sopranos screen sava.

Please also note:

- Recycle Bin is labeled "Staten Island."
- My Computer is called "My Friggin' Computa."
- The Inbox is referred to as "Da Trunk."
- Deleted Items are referred to as "Wacked," "Erased," or "Rubbed Out."
- Dial up Networking is called "Da Bar."
- Control Panel is known as the "Da Bosses."
- Performin' an "illegal operation" is known as "enhancin' the family business" and will actually maximize da program instead of shuttin' it down.
- Hard Drive is referred to as "Da BQE Rush Hour."
- Instead of an error message, a "You ain't gonna friggin' believe dis!" message pops up.

CHANGES IN TERMINOLOGY IN DA BROOKLYN EDITION:

OK................Sure ting
Cancel............Fugetaboutit
Reboot.............Start Ova
Yes...............Yeah
No................Nah
Find..............Put a contract out on
Browse............Get a looksee
Back..............U-toin
Help..............(Help ain't available _ yous don't need no stinkin' help)
Stop..............Knock it off
Start.............Move it!
Settings..........Here's da Rules

Also note dat any voice recognition software run on da BROOKLYN EDITION
platform don't recognize da letter "R."

Some programs and udder accessories dat are exclusive to WINDAS 7:

Typah ..................A word processin' program
Printah ................Printer
Calculatah ..........Calculator
Solitare .............Seven Card Stud

We regret any inconvenience it may have caused if you received a copy of
da BROOKLYN EDITION. You may return it to Microsoft for a replacement
version.

Yous got a problem wit dat?
BILLY ("4 eyes") GAT


----------



## TK421

I'm getting one short beep with the B2 erorr (blank display)

What could this be? Cpu?


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> depends on the application. Generally, I prefer Adaptive when possible.
> 
> as requested I ask a question at a time:
> where you will find these settings in the bios? min proc state = 0%


----------



## digix

depends on the application. Generally, I prefer Adaptive when possible.

as requested I ask a question at a time:
where you will find these settings in the bios? min proc state = 0%[/quote]

if manual use of cache voltage to 1,22v
Windows starts and the system is stable, but if I use cache offset voltage I get crash when Windows starts
what value should I enter to get 1,22v of offset?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> if manual use of cache voltage to 1,22v
> Windows starts and the system is stable, but if I use cache offset voltage I get crash when Windows starts
> what value should I enter to get 1,22v of offset?


No! You'll blow up!







Try offset of 0.1 or 0.2.


----------



## TK421

Can anyone shed a light on one short beep + B2 qcode?


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> No! You'll blow up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try offset of 0.1 or 0.2.










Thanks, but I'm not going to set 1,22v,








but where I see the value to add offset voltage CCPU cache
better the bios or cpuid HWMonitor?
then offest mode sign +
CPU cache voltage offset 0.200 or 0.210 and I have to get
the sum of the two values to 1.22V setting manual?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> depends on the application. Generally, I prefer Adaptive when possible.
> as requested I ask a question at a time:
> where you will find these settings in the bios? min proc state = 0%
> if manual use of cache voltage to 1,22v
> Windows starts and the system is stable, but if I use cache offset voltage I get crash when Windows starts
> what value should I enter to get 1,22v of offset?


the minimun processor state is a windows adv power setting: use the "Balanced POwer plan


cache voltage: post to bios, look at the voltage displayed for caCHE while in bios... this is roughly the idle voltage/vid. Offset against this. start with 0.1V and do not change min or max cache multi. boot to windows, open aID64, open the OSD panel preferences and select cache voltage. Apply and set to show OSD.
run aid64 stress test and you can now see the cache load voltage. adjust offset with this knowledge as you increase max cache multiplier


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the minimun processor state is a windows adv power setting: use the "Balanced POwer plan
> 
> 
> cache voltage: post to bios, look at the voltage displayed for caCHE while in bios... this is roughly the idle voltage/vid. Offset against this. start with 0.1V and do not change min or max cache multi. boot to windows, open aID64, open the OSD panel preferences and select cache voltage. Apply and set to show OSD.
> run aid64 stress test and you can now see the cache load voltage. adjust offset with this knowledge as you increase max cache multiplier


clear explanation to offset:thumb:
for power saving processor I have always held high performance
I can put that setting to 0% anyway or do I have to set
poised to change that parameter
what would be the advantage of this setting?


----------



## xixou

Hi, i got a reply from Intel, they will look into ( reproduce in their lab)the resume power limitation under windows 10 when power limit is set lower than 4095W and vrm/ cpu negociation is enabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> clear explanation to offset:thumb:
> for power saving processor I have always held high performance
> I can put that setting to 0% anyway or do I have to set
> poised to change that parameter
> what would be the advantage of this setting?


If the windows balanced plan is not set to min proc state = 0%, you should set it to that.


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If the windows balanced plan is not set to min proc state = 0%, you should set it to that.


I can set to min proc state =0% setting leaving performance and not balanced
I see that you can do


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> I can set to min proc state =0% setting leaving performance and not balanced
> I see that you can do


yes, you can do that, but then when you want a High Performance need to change back.


----------



## Kimir

Change perf. profile with 0-100% range and create a "bench" profile with 100-100%. Create shortcut, profit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Change perf. profile with 0-100% range and create a "bench" profile with 100-100%. Create shortcut, profit.


that the first shortcut in my list.


----------



## digix

no one can help me?
where you can see the values power consumption in watt on AIDA64?
I was running the benchmark intel xtreme tuning as TPU and see it as value in watt "1" because?
what program to use to view consumption watt for processor 5820k?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> no one can help me?
> where you can see the values power consumption in watt on AIDA64?
> I was running the benchmark intel xtreme tuning as TPU and see it as value in watt "1" because?
> what program to use to view consumption watt for processor 5820k?


because of the x99 architecture with the cpu power off die, watt reading in th eOS are not available/inaccurate, and especially with CPU SVID disabled. Maybe Package power in AID64 will work at fully stock settings. Oterwise a device such as a killawatt meter is the best way.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> no one can help me?
> where you can see the values power consumption in watt on AIDA64?
> I was running the benchmark intel xtreme tuning as TPU and see it as value in watt "1" because?
> what program to use to view consumption watt for processor 5820k?


Hello

Accurate results can be obtained with a current probe on the EPS12V cables while taking into account the efficiency factor of the VRM.


----------



## djgar

I seem to get reasonable CPU Package watt readings in Aida ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I seem to get reasonable CPU Package watt readings in Aida ...


I get 0.6 watts while running R15.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I get 0.6 watts while running R15.


Yeah even at stock my AIDA figures are whack.. Killawatt meter..


----------



## DS4130

Please excuse my ignorance but is this actually correct?

"mikec_intel Jan 28, 2016 6:20 PM

Re: Intel RST Driver not allowing secondary HDD sleep Windows 10

Intel® Rapid Storage Technology driver works only if chipset SATA mode is set as RAID in BIOS and you have a RAID volume; otherwise, the operating system handles the Hard Disk Drives.

Product brief of Intel® Rapid Storage Technology in the link below:
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-technology/rapid-storage-technology.html?wapkw=intel+rapid+storage+technology+%28intel+rst%29

Regards,
Miguel"

This exert from the link still left me confused:

'Intel® Rapid Storage Technology offers greater levels of performance, responsiveness, and expandability than ever before. Whether you are using *one* or multiple serial ATA (SATA) or PCIe drives, you can take advantage of enhanced performance and lower power consumption from the latest storage technologies. Additionally, you can rest easy knowing you have added protection against data loss in the event of a hard drive failure.'

I know this isn't strictly X99 but I'm running it on the platform (Asus too) and this thread is frequented by more knowledgeable users than pretty much any I've seen... Any clarification on RST would be greatly appreciated


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I get 0.6 watts while running R15.


Oops! I was thinking CPU Package temperature


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> because of the x99 architecture with the cpu power off die, watt reading in th eOS are not available/inaccurate, and especially with CPU SVID disabled. Maybe Package power in AID64 will work at fully stock settings. Oterwise a device such as a killawatt meter is the best way.


in aisuite section epu I see a consumption ranging from 38 to 41.6 w in idle
those are the actual values of consumption?
aisuite it is reliable?


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> in aisuite section epu I see a consumption ranging from 38 to 41.6 w in idle
> those are the actual values of consumption?
> aisuite it is reliable?


Having only measured this at the wall using a meter, you will be pulling more than that, hard to really relate those values to real life power consumption I'd say...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> in aisuite section epu I see a consumption ranging from 38 to 41.6 w in idle
> those are the actual values of consumption?
> aisuite it is reliable?


I do not know.. i really do not use AI Suite.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Having only measured this at the wall using a meter, you will be pulling more than that, hard to really relate those values to real life power consumption I'd say...


^^ This (unless doing as Praz describes).


----------



## Alpina 7

Since we are on the subject of power consumption.. Is there a way to see how many watts my system is using and how many total watts my GPU is pulling. Like a live feed?


----------



## djgar

OK, in my X99-A U3.1 if I have CPU SVID Support enabled I get apparently reasonable readings, 39W with low usage like surfing the net, 174W at Aida full stress. With CPU SVID disabled I get same BS you're getting


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Since we are on the subject of power consumption.. Is there a way to see how many watts my system is using and how many total watts my GPU is pulling. Like a live feed?


Yeah, with a Killawatt meter, like mentioned earlier.
I use this one


for 25€ it has watt, volt, amps, co2 and price (instant, week, month, year). Even better than the belkin I have plugged on my panda rig.


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, in my X99-A U3.1 if I have CPU SVID Support enabled I get apparently reasonable readings, 39W with low usage like surfing the net, 174W at Aida full stress. With CPU SVID disabled I get same BS you're getting


Another test provided that do not use the aisuite for overclocking,
But having it installed, with aisuite get even I values between 174-178 w
during full stress intel xtreme tuning, then aisuite works to read these values and does both
with cpuid enabled that with cpuid disabled


----------



## djgar

@Jpmboy, it looks like Aida supports your PSU as of 12/30. Hook up the USB cable to the MB and check it out. I get amp and watt readings per voltage and overall watts


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> Another test provided that do not use the aisuite for overclocking,
> But having it installed, with aisuite get even I values between 174-178 w
> during full stress intel xtreme tuning, then aisuite works to read these values and does both
> with cpuid enabled that with cpuid disabled


No software OC stuff for me!


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Since we are on the subject of power consumption.. Is there a way to see how many watts my system is using and how many total watts my GPU is pulling. Like a live feed?


You really did bring this matter up at the right time, of all things to be doing on a Thursday night...



Now to uninstall Intel RST...


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> You really did bring this matter up at the right time, of all things to be doing on a Thursday night...
> 
> 
> 
> Now to uninstall Intel RST...


hey thats neat... i was thinking there would simply be a program to track this info.. bu i guess that works too.. whats te average power draw from an overclocked 980ti?


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> hey thats neat... i was thinking there would simply be a program to track this info.. bu i guess that works too.. whats te average power draw from an overclocked 980ti?


Some PSU's do have software for that info as mentioned above but you just can't deny the meter at the wall, be interesting to use both in conjunction actually, anyone tried?

Can't help you with that figure I'm afraid, no gaming here, basic workstation with 960 just to drive the panels









I'd hasten a guess it's pretty damn high!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> hey thats neat... i was thinking there would simply be a program to track this info.. bu i guess that works too.. whats te average power draw from an overclocked 980ti?


on stock bios at max load just under the TDP. approx 300W. Open that up and a TI can pull 500W.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> on stock bios at max load just under the TDP. approx 300W. Open that up and a TI can pull 500W.


Wow. Very interesting... What about say.. An X99 motherboard. 5820k and 4x4 sticks of DDR4..? With the GPU..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Wow. Very interesting... What about say.. An X99 motherboard. 5820k and 4x4 sticks of DDR4..? With the GPU..


For like $20 you can get a killawatt meter and know exactly what you rig is using... chump change for a rig-owner such as that.


----------



## Armxnian

I've further narrowed down my linux boot problem to the gpu. With my 980ti and CSM disabled, I can't boot linux. But with my 750ti and CSM disabled, I can. All the 980ti bios from gigabyte say they support UEFI, as does gpuz. And it obviously does because I can boot windows with CSM disabled. So maybe my motherboard doesn't support the 980ti in linux? Can anyone else boot linux with CSM disabled? Would appreciate any quick tests.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> I've further narrowed down my linux boot problem to the gpu. With my 980ti and CSM disabled, I can't boot linux. But with my 750ti and CSM disabled, I can. All the 980ti bios from gigabyte say they support UEFI, as does gpuz. And it obviously does because I can boot windows with CSM disabled. So maybe my motherboard doesn't support the 980ti in linux? Can anyone else boot linux with CSM disabled? Would appreciate any quick tests.


Use the "-nomodeset", it's an issue with the newer builds using the stupid open source nVidia drivers. http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu

Then once in Linux, install the proprietary good drivers.


----------



## Armxnian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Use the "-nomodeset", it's an issue with the newer builds using the stupid open source nVidia drivers. http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
> 
> Then once in Linux, install the proprietary good drivers.


I tried the "boot in basic graphics mode" option in fedora like a million times... but I tried it again and it worked. The option just adds nomodeset in the grub.cfg.

After swapping my 980ti for the 750ti, and swapping it back, everything seems to work. I don't get the bios lag anymore either.

Everything seems to work now though. Installed fedora with CSM disabled and secure boot enabled. Thanks for your help


----------



## digix

any of you know if it works and tested
software asus rog ramdisks on x99?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> any of you know if it works and tested
> software asus rog ramdisks on x99?


yes works fine (easy)


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes works fine (easy)


I tried to install the end
the setup program is not installed appears a mistake (though in fact the setup comes to the end)
reboot the PC but when creating the ram disk you see drive letters I select 2 or 3 GB (I have 32gb of ram) tells me that you can not and you restart your system
some idea?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> I tried to install the end
> the setup program is not installed appears a mistake (though in fact the setup comes to the end)
> reboot the PC but when creating the ram disk you see drive letters I select 2 or 3 GB (I have 32gb of ram) tells me that you can not and you restart your system
> some idea?


You using this one?: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/RAMDisk_Win7-8-81-10_V20206.zip


----------



## digix

yes that
it is true that slows your system startup and closing?
someone recommend this software primocache that works differently and does not slow start


----------



## xixou

The dataram ramdisk can be setup to often write data back to the hdd ramdisk image to speedup the shutdown time
of windows (less data to save).

Note: Do not use dataram ramdisk with roxo perfectdisk, there is a conflict (like ramdisk not showing as windows storage disk, and so not visible on aida64 disk access speed monitoring).


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> yes that
> it is true that slows your system startup and closing?
> someone recommend this software primocache that works differently and does not slow start


It should only slow startup - by the speed of the drive it is reading the files from. I.e. you have it setup to read files from an SSD drive with a read speed of 500MB/s. It will take 10seconds to load a 5GB solid chunk. If the files are split up into little bits, it will take a little longer ~15seconds. With a HDD with a max read speed of 100MB/s it will take 50s to read a 5GB solid chunk, and split into little bits, possibly longer to 6 minutes due to the way that HDDs handle IO.

As for shutting down, it only flushes data to disk that has been modified. E.g. you loaded 10000000GB of files, but only changed 1MB. It will write that MB back, and shutdown safely.


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes works fine (easy)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It should only slow startup - by the speed of the drive it is reading the files from. I.e. you have it setup to read files from an SSD drive with a read speed of 500MB/s. It will take 10seconds to load a 5GB solid chunk. If the files are split up into little bits, it will take a little longer ~15seconds. With a HDD with a max read speed of 100MB/s it will take 50s to read a 5GB solid chunk, and split into little bits, possibly longer to 6 minutes due to the way that HDDs handle IO.
> 
> As for shutting down, it only flushes data to disk that has been modified. E.g. you loaded 10000000GB of files, but only changed 1MB. It will write that MB back, and shutdown safely.


primocache say I do not have this problem because it has a different management
is it true?
someone already tried?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> I tried to install the end
> the setup program is not installed appears a mistake (though in fact the setup comes to the end)
> reboot the PC but when creating the ram disk you see drive letters I select 2 or 3 GB (I have 32gb of ram) tells me that you can not and you restart your system
> some idea?


Rog Ram disk works fine. What OS are you using? Win10? If yes - it works:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TK421

Does anyone know what I am doing wrong in the OS?

I am trying to make the cpu speedstep enabled, but under windows, the frequency is always the same.

I have made sure that CPU Speestep and C state is enabled in BIOS. The voltage is set using manual mode (0.1 -> 0.168v).

In windows, the min CPU value is 100% and max is 100% with core parking disabled.


----------



## davepk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does anyone know what I am doing wrong in the OS?
> 
> In windows, the min CPU value is 100% and max is 100% with core parking disabled.


Set "Minimum processor state" to something less than 100%


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davepk*
> 
> Set "Minimum processor state" to something less than 100%


Min proc state is set to 0, frequency changes.

How about the voltage?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How about the voltage?


You need something other than manual voltage and C1E (Speedstep) enabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Min proc state is set to 0, frequency changes.
> 
> How about the voltage?


Bud- you REALLY should read the OC guides. This is pretty basic stuff to know before beginning your OC adventure.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Bud- you REALLY should read the OC guides. This is pretty basic stuff to know before beginning your OC adventure.


I did it according to.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYjlVR2kzYkVvMFE/edit

On the first page.

Edit: I change voltage to offset, now the vcore drops according to usage.

However, offset +0.168 to default 1v results in 1.2v? (when loaded with cpu stress)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I did it according to.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYjlVR2kzYkVvMFE/edit
> 
> On the first page.
> 
> Edit: I change voltage to offset, now the vcore drops according to usage.
> 
> However, offset +0.168 to default 1v results in 1.2v? (when loaded with cpu stress)


what strap? 100? then go with adaptive.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what strap? 100? then go with adaptive.


I think strap is 100, I set it at "Auto"

I will try "adaptive" mode.


----------



## Desolutional

Adaptive gives great idle temps and voltages. One of the main reasons I refuse to go beyond strap 100.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what strap? 100? then go with adaptive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Adaptive gives great idle temps and voltages. One of the main reasons I refuse to go beyond strap 100.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does anyone know what I am doing wrong in the OS?
> 
> I am trying to make the cpu speedstep enabled, but under windows, the frequency is always the same.
> 
> I have made sure that CPU Speestep and C state is enabled in BIOS. The voltage is set using manual mode (0.1 -> 0.168v).
> 
> In windows, the min CPU value is 100% and max is 100% with core parking disabled.


You probably have your power plan in windows set to high performance. That effectively disables adaptive mode. Set it to Balanced.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> You probably have your power plan in windows set to high performance. That effectively disables adaptive mode. Set it to Balanced.


I have balanced, but edited cpu min to be 0% and cpu max to be 100%

C1E and Speedstep is enabled in bios. Core parking is set to disabled in windows

Adaptive offset +0.132 (final cpu volt 1.187)

Cpu config: multiplier 42, strap 100. everything auto


----------



## Kimir

In adaptive, you only need to set the voltage wanted in OC voltage and leave alone the offset voltage.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> In adaptive, you only need to set the voltage wanted in OC voltage and leave alone the offset voltage.


Or use a -ve offset if you really wanted to.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> In adaptive, you only need to set the voltage wanted in OC voltage and leave alone the offset voltage.


so I don't put anything in offset and just enter the desired max voltage when loaded?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> so I don't put anything in offset and just enter the desired max voltage when loaded?


To begin with, yes. After you can play with the offset and decrease it like said Desolutional.
Remember that the offset will apply on both idle and load voltage. So if you drop the offset by 50mV, add the 50mV to the OC voltage to compensate at load.


----------



## ssateneth

I had a strange issue with my RVE. After diddling around with some sub-zero, my motherboard did a scary beep and BIOS says overvolt protection has been enforced. I go into the BIOS and the +12v sensor detects voltage anywhere from 19-22 volts. At first, I thought my power supply was shot but also thought it was weird nothing was frying. Instead of turning off the computer, I took a multimeter and measures 12v to ground. It's 12.03v. I switch out power supplies, power checks out good on the multimeter but BIOS still complains about overvoltage. Well I ignore it and load up windows. After a minute or two, the computer turns off. It did this 3 times. It even shows the abnormal ~19 volts at the time in HWiNFO64. I eventually disabled the overvoltage protection in the BIOS but this seems like a bad solution. Computer has been running fine like this for 2 weeks.

What is wrong with my motherboard?

If this is something to RMA over, I want to know if it's possible to cross-ship RMA. I got a credit card ready.

I thought the issue went away but it's pretty sporadic. Right now, it's detecting over 18 volts, but if that were true, lots of things would be fried.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> I had a strange issue with my RVE. After diddling around with some sub-zero, my motherboard did a scary beep and BIOS says overvolt protection has been enforced. I go into the BIOS and the +12v sensor detects voltage anywhere from 19-22 volts. At first, I thought my power supply was shot but also thought it was weird nothing was frying. Instead of turning off the computer, I took a multimeter and measures 12v to ground. It's 12.03v. I switch out power supplies, power checks out good on the multimeter but BIOS still complains about overvoltage. Well I ignore it and load up windows. After a minute or two, the computer turns off. It did this 3 times. It even shows the abnormal ~19 volts at the time in HWiNFO64. I eventually disabled the overvoltage protection in the BIOS but this seems like a bad solution. Computer has been running fine like this for 2 weeks.
> 
> What is wrong with my motherboard?
> 
> If this is something to RMA over, I want to know if it's possible to cross-ship RMA. I got a credit card ready.
> 
> I thought the issue went away but it's pretty sporadic. Right now, it's detecting over 18 volts, but if that were true, lots of things would be fried.


possibly a sensor gone bad. First thing to do is use bios flash back with the MB powered down, but a (good) PSU connected (and switched on). Does the sensor still report incorrectly on the first POST? (run it on full default settings)


----------



## TK421

Regarding the RVE, my micro center rep said that everyone that has purchased an RVE have at least returned them in exchange for a new board due to issues.

Is it true that the RVE is problematic as described above?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Regarding the RVE, my micro center rep said that everyone that has purchased an RVE have at least returned them in exchange for a new board due to issues.
> 
> Is it true that the RVE is problematic as described above?


User error, most ppl that bought it do not know how to use it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> User error, most ppl that bought it do not know how to use it.


This. I'm sure the statistics of how many boards presented for RMA that were-actually-DOA or had any kind of actual fault would be quite an eye opener.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Micro Center might consider some type of pre-purchase test for customers purchasing components. Something as simple as correctly spelling "computer" would likely go a long way toward reducing returns.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Micro Center might consider some type of pre-purchase test for customers purchasing components. Something as simple as correctly spelling "computer" would likely go a long way toward reducing returns.


Have you returned a motherboard for a fault within the last 6 months?

What was the reason for the RMA?

A. No lights came on

B. I wrecked some of the traces with my ham fists

C. I wrecked the DIMM slots with my ham fists

D. You have 25 years experience and felt there was a manufacturing defect

E. You don't know and would like someone to help you before you start to throw accusations

F. You don't know how you came across this page and feel you shouldn't be filling this in.

Security Question:

What letter comes after the final question.

Note there are obviously occasions where an RMA is for a valid fault, but we can still fun at the many where there aren't


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Regarding the RVE, my micro center rep said that everyone that has purchased an RVE have at least returned them in exchange for a new board due to issues.
> Is it true that the RVE is problematic as described above?


yeah - a microcenter rep... last few I have delt with needed help understanding what a cpu batch # was. But they were goo-goo over printing little dinosaurs.
No, luckily I have yet to return/RMA any Rampage MB going back a couple of generations.
What is true is that repeat board failure in the same hands is usually due to the hands and not the board.
As Clint said... _"... a man's just gotta know his limitations"_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> User error, most ppl that bought it do not know how to use it.


^^ This !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you returned a motherboard for a fault within the last 6 months?
> 
> What was the reason for the RMA?
> 
> A. No lights came on
> _what lights?_
> B. I wrecked some of the traces with my ham fists
> _Ham...sandwich? you mean a samich. right?_
> C. I wrecked the DIMM slots with my ham fists
> _Where are those_
> D. You have 25 years experience and felt there was a manufacturing defect
> _yes, I have defect_
> E. You don't know and would like someone to help you before you start to throw accusations
> _I don't need no stinkin help_
> F. You don't know how you came across this page and feel you shouldn't be filling this in.
> _"if you don't know where you're going, you could end up somewhere else"_
> Security Question:
> 
> What letter comes after the final question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _An RMA confirmation email?_
> Note there are obviously occasions where an RMA is for a valid fault, but we can still fun at the many where there aren't


responses in-line. I know - FAIL









(peace - out)


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you returned a motherboard for a fault within the last 6 months?
> 
> What was the reason for the RMA?
> 
> A. No lights came on
> 
> B. I wrecked some of the traces with my ham fists
> 
> C. I wrecked the DIMM slots with my ham fists
> 
> D. You have 25 years experience and felt there was a manufacturing defect
> 
> E. You don't know and would like someone to help you before you start to throw accusations
> 
> F. You don't know how you came across this page and feel you shouldn't be filling this in.
> 
> Security Question:
> 
> What letter comes after the final question.
> 
> Note there are obviously occasions where an RMA is for a valid fault, but we can still fun at the many where there aren't


See, now you're getting personal









Actually I did RMA one good MB because of too-tight MB screws screwing up one DIMM







. I almost RMA'ed the replacement but found out about that problem in time, thank you Google


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> See, now you're getting personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I did RMA one good MB because of too-tight MB screws screwing up one DIMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I almost RMA'ed the replacement but found out about that problem in time, thank you Google


As my mother used to say, if it's not true one shouldn't take offence


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As my mother used to say, if it's not true one shouldn't take offence


Your mother is very wise







. Mine told me "I forgive you everything except a lie".


----------



## Jpmboy

Nicer than my grandfather: "hey kid... don't be a smart *ss. Remember, I taught you everything you know, but I didn't teach you everything _I_ know"








loved the guy.


----------



## t1337dude

So...I've got a pretty annoying problem. My computer keeps waking up in the middle of the night from sleep. Powercfg -lastwake tells me it's the ASMedia XHCI 1.1 Controller, but in the Hardware Manager there is no power-saving options tab for that device. Not really sure what to do....anyone have any ideas?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> So...I've got a pretty annoying problem. My computer keeps waking up in the middle of the night from sleep. Powercfg -lastwake tells me it's the ASMedia XHCI 1.1 Controller, but in the Hardware Manager there is no power-saving options tab for that device. Not really sure what to do....anyone have any ideas?


Could you be a little more specific as to what "your computer" consists of? Try filling out the form in the threads first post. Otherwise the answer would have to be unplug your computer during the night ...


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Could you be a little more specific as to what "your computer" consists of? Try filling out the form in the threads first post. Otherwise the answer would have to be unplug your computer during the night ...


Using a X99-A USB 3.1 mobo. None of the other info in the form is really relevant to my issue.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Using a X99-A USB 3.1 mobo. None of the other info in the form is really relevant to my issue.


Hello

Interesting that the issue is with USB and you find that the used USB devices and how they are connected are not relevant. Good luck sorting this out.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Using a X99-A USB 3.1 mobo. None of the other info in the form is really relevant to my issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Interesting that the issue is with USB and you find that the used USB devices and how they are connected are not relevant. Good luck sorting this out.


What Praz said. The waking comes from the attached devices, not the hub / chip set.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Interesting that the issue is with USB and you find that the used USB devices and how they are connected are not relevant. Good luck sorting this out.


Just mouse and keyboard are attached...you know, the common sense stuff







The USB devices are normally what show up as the source of the lastwake if they trigger. If they were the source, that's what we would be talking about









This might also be a surprise but I'm not even hitting any buttons to turn it on. Thus the issue.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What Praz said. The waking comes from the attached devices, not the hub / chip set.


Thanks.

I don't recall that being the case on my last motherboard, but I could be mistaken. If that's the case here, then the issue must be tied to the hub or chip set. I'm using the same couple USB devices before on my GA X58A UD3R and this never happened, that's why I'm thinking this issue is software side.

Unless my house has recent become haunted and the keyboard is pressing keys on its own, I'm not quite sure how the issue could be the USB devices. That's why I didn't bother to list them. Usually when something goes wrong I isolate the variables that changed. The only thing that changed is my mobo (and RAM and CPU if we want to get specific).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I don't recall that being the case on my last motherboard, but I could be mistaken. If that's the case here, then the issue must be tied to the hub or chip set. I'm using the same couple USB devices before on my GA X58A UD3R and this never happened, that's why I'm thinking this issue is software side.
> 
> Unless my house has recent become haunted and the keyboard is pressing keys on its own, I'm not quite sure how the issue could be the USB devices. That's why I didn't bother to list them. Usually when something goes wrong I isolate the variables that changed. The only thing that changed is my mobo (and RAM and CPU if we want to get specific).


try this if not already configured this way. even tho power manager says it's the xHCI, also disable wake from LAN.


----------



## HatallaS

Hey guys, I got a little question, I am about to have 2 360 in push pull, is possible to plug 6 fans onto one header? The fans are the Corsair sp12 quiet, I am pretty sure I will run them at 8v 24/7 maybe in summer I will go to 11/12. Would that be possible, or it is to much power for a single header?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Hey guys, I got a little question, I am about to have 2 360 in push pull, is possible to plug 6 fans onto one header? The fans are the Corsair sp12 quiet, I am pretty sure I will run them at 8v 24/7 maybe in summer I will go to 11/12. Would that be possible, or it is to much power for a single header?


.08A x6 < 1A, so you should be fine.
Double check the sticker to ensure that the fans are in fact .08A.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Hey guys, I got a little question, I am about to have 2 360 in push pull, is possible to plug 6 fans onto one header? The fans are the Corsair sp12 quiet, I am pretty sure I will run them at 8v 24/7 maybe in summer I will go to 11/12. Would that be possible, or it is to much power for a single header?


I have 2 360s with push-pull and all 12 fans are on the CPU header







. But they're Noctua fans rated at .05 amps. The headers are rated at 1 amp. max.


----------



## HatallaS

I see, then I should be fine:


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have 2 360s with push-pull and all 12 fans are on the CPU header
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But they're Noctua fans rated at .05 amps. The headers are rated at 1 amp. max.


Ps: is your pump pwm? I am thinking about plugging it in the CPU header but not too sure about how much power I should run it at.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Ps: is your pump pwm? I am thinking about plugging it in the CPU header but not too sure about how much power I should run it at.


No, I have it running full all the time connected directly to the PSU 12V. Highly recommended. I have only the tach lead connected to the CPU Option header - normally reading ~4700. It's quiet so no noise problems.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Hey guys, I got a little question, I am about to have 2 360 in push pull, is possible to plug 6 fans onto one header? The fans are the Corsair sp12 quiet, I am pretty sure I will run them at 8v 24/7 maybe in summer I will go to 11/12. Would that be possible, or it is to much power for a single header?


Depending on the fan type, the startup amperage will exceed the running amps. The headers aRE 1AMP max (including startup). I would not cut it close. there are so many good fan controllers why run that many off the mb?

Water pumps? maybe only the Eheim pump is low enough wattage,


----------



## xenolith

I can't seem to find the ASUS X99-S (lower cost version of the ASUS X99-Deluxe) for sale anywhere in the US. Is it not available due to some sort of regional restriction?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenolith*
> 
> I can't seem to find the ASUS X99-S (lower cost version of the ASUS X99-Deluxe) for sale anywhere in the US. Is it not available due to some sort of regional restriction?


Hello
the S is regional and N.A. is not included.


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys, can I get help with installation of memory? My board has 4x dimm slots: A1 - B1 [CPU] D1 - C1

I'll be pairing with 4x modules of GSkill Trident Z. The first matched pair, do I put them in B1 + D1, and the second set into A1 + C1? Or do I put Pair 1 into A1 + B1 and Pair 2 into D1 + C1?


----------



## Kimir

Doesn't matter. Why using 2 kit when GSkill offer kit with 4 dimms, tho?
The best way would be to bin them all and then, you can put them in proper order.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys, can I get help with installation of memory? My board has 4x dimm slots: A1 - B1 [CPU] D1 - C1
> 
> I'll be pairing with 4x modules of GSkill Trident Z. The first matched pair, do I put them in B1 + D1, and the second set into A1 + C1? Or do I put Pair 1 into A1 + B1 and Pair 2 into D1 + C1?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You should get a matched foursome set, not two sets of two.


----------



## Gimbo

Okay I have a question I hope someone can provide some information on. I have owned my X99-Deluxe for about a year now. Just recently when I start the machine in the morning sometimes I get an error code of BF. This only happens on first boot of the day, any other power up during the day is fine. It is resolved by a shut down and restart. I am just wondering what might be causing this error. The manual states this error is reserved for future AMI codes which makes it all that much more odd.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gimbo*
> 
> Okay I have a question I hope someone can provide some information on. I have owned my X99-Deluxe for about a year now. Just recently when I start the machine in the morning sometimes I get an error code of BF. This only happens on first boot of the day, any other power up during the day is fine. It is resolved by a shut down and restart. I am just wondering what might be causing this error. The manual states this error is reserved for future AMI codes which makes it all that much more odd.


Sounds like a reminder to fire up Battlefield 4 to me


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gimbo*
> 
> Okay I have a question I hope someone can provide some information on. I have owned my X99-Deluxe for about a year now. Just recently when I start the machine in the morning sometimes I get an error code of BF. This only happens on first boot of the day, any other power up during the day is fine. It is resolved by a shut down and restart. I am just wondering what might be causing this error. The manual states this error is reserved for future AMI codes which makes it all that much more odd.


This has been covered a lot over the months. BF either relates to memory or cache so these voltages may need tuning respectively when overclocking.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Doesn't matter. Why using 2 kit when GSkill offer kit with 4 dimms, tho?
> The best way would be to bin them all and then, you can put them in proper order.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You should get a matched foursome set, not two sets of two.


I ordered the 4x8gb 3200c14 kit. I assume it'll come in two packages like how I pictured Pair 1 and Pair 2 in my last post. I wasn't sure whether to just populate the board by popping sticks in wherever you want, or if there was a specific config they need to go in as.


----------



## Kimir

They come as a 4 DIMMs kit with following serial number, unlike the HyperX predator I have.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I ordered the 4x8gb 3200c14 kit. I assume it'll come in two packages like how I pictured Pair 1 and Pair 2 in my last post. I wasn't sure whether to just populate the board by popping sticks in wherever you want, or if there was a specific config they need to go in as.


That's a very good ram kit!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's a very good ram kit!


Yeah, I've been thinking about it. I don't need 32GB but you can't get this timing in the 4x4GB kits. I've been running the 3000/15-15-15-35 kit instead of the 3400/16-18-18-38 but the best performance I can get is just under the 3400 kit. Not bad for $100







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yeah, I've been thinking about it. I don't need 32GB but you can't get this timing in the 4x4GB kits. I've been running the 3000/15-15-15-35 kit instead of the 3400/16-18-18-38 but the best performance I can get is just under the 3400 kit. Not bad for $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


nah man, that's great for $100. When this platform launched you could barely by 1 decent 4GB stick for $100.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's a very good ram kit!


I blame @Silent Scone, his screen shots tempted the "Proceed to checkout" button


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I blame @Silent Scone, his screen shots tempted the "Proceed to checkout" button


The man is an instigator for sure ... Oops! Did I just press Checkout? Dang ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah man, that's great for $100. When this platform launched you could barely by 1 decent 4GB stick for $100.


Well, let's see what 260 bucks brings home. I see a DIMM future ahead of me ..
OK, OK,, I know, it's a cheap pun


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> The man is an instigator for sure ... Oops! Did I just press Checkout? Dang ...
> Well, let's see what 260 bucks brings home. I see a DIMM future ahead of me ..
> OK, OK,, I know, it's a cheap pun


Helping the industry, one sucker at a time


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> The man is an instigator for sure ... Oops! Did I just press Checkout? Dang ...
> Well, let's see what 260 bucks brings home. *I see a DIMM future ahead of me* ..
> OK, OK,, I know, it's a cheap pun












Lot's of "dimm" in my cabinet.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of "dimm" in my cabinet.


Hopefully not Dr. Caligari's


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Anyone noticed 2101 bios gives weird settings for RAM

I've this ram : http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-32gb-4-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-2666mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd32gx4m4a2666c15

It has 2 profiles 2666 & 2800 and I know the same settings for both clocks 15 17 17 35 - 1.2 V (2666) - 1.35 V (2800)

When I choose profile 2 , it gives 17 18 18 37 - 1.4 V !?!?

Previous bios gave 15 17 17 35 - 1.35V

I did set manually

With 2001 bios 2800



with 2101 2666


----------



## anonjoe

I'm running older bios 1702 and different cpu but here is my AIDA64. Now I'm afraid to update bios if it lowers performance.


----------



## djgar

There are two philosophies to the situation: if it ain't broken don't fix it (if it's 'broke' get a better job







) which is the safe way and sensible especially if you're not pushing the OC envelope, or go for the newer BIOS if it might help OC at the edge stability. IIRC @Silent Scone goes for the former (he's actually not so silent, thank God







) while I usually prefer the latter since I have lots of time to kill







.


----------



## batou1122

Hi,

I have a new Deluxe motherboard that I am trying to update with the latest drivers. My problem is that the ASUS website has a number of options under chipsets and I am not sure which to install. There are 3 relevant chipset options

Chipset V10.1.2.8 WHQL
MEI_V11.0.0.1155_20150709_WHQL_1.5M
Intel_Chipset_Win10_V10_0_27
I would personally go with options 1 and 2 here. However, I am not sure if they are redundant and should only install one. Or even if I should install all 3. And in what order? Apologies if this has already been answered and I missed it. Thanks for any help.

-jim


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batou1122*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a new Deluxe motherboard that I am trying to update with the latest drivers. My problem is that the ASUS website has a number of options under chipsets and I am not sure which to install. There are 3 relevant chipset options
> 
> Chipset V10.1.2.8 WHQL
> MEI_V11.0.0.1155_20150709_WHQL_1.5M
> Intel_Chipset_Win10_V10_0_27
> I would personally go with options 1 and 2 here. However, I am not sure if they are redundant and should only install one. Or even if I should install all 3. And in what order? Apologies if this has already been answered and I missed it. Thanks for any help.
> 
> -jim


If you have windows 10, you do not have to worry about the chipset as it will keep it updated to Intel's latest.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Anyone noticed 2101 bios gives weird settings for RAM
> 
> I've this ram : http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-32gb-4-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-2666mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd32gx4m4a2666c15
> 
> It has 2 profiles 2666 & 2800 and I know the same settings for both clocks 15 17 17 35 - 1.2 V (2666) - 1.35 V (2800)
> 
> When I choose profile 2 , it gives 17 18 18 37 - 1.4 V !?!?
> 
> Previous bios gave 15 17 17 35 - 1.35V
> 
> I did set manually
> 
> With 2001 bios 2800
> 
> 
> 
> with 2101 2666


if you don't like the XMP profile simply use the manual settings


----------



## LordX2

Hey all - I googled into this thread while searching for the dreaded 'bd' q-code errors that I randomly started getting.

I THINK I have that solved now (lowered RAM from 3000 to 2750 - set the voltages higher for boot (but normal 1.35 on 'eventual' voltage), and set the VCCSA to +0.075) - and now I am re-overclocking manually (not using XMP profiles or anything).

My question is this:

I saw on some threads that people OC'ed their cache as well. I did this before, but I don't want to waste time doing it again if the result isn't really noticeable. I am using my 5920k build for gaming ONLY... and I mean ONLY - it is a dedicated gaming rig.

So if overclocking cache simply creates instability in the OC for little to no gain - count me out!

I have achieved 4.625Ghz (125x37) on my custom water cooling loop @ AUTO voltage (1.312 in bios) - which I think is a good OC.

Any tips or suggestions are welcomed!

Any benchmarks showing specifically the difference between an OC'ed CPU and then an OC'ed CPU + OC'ed cache?


----------



## inedenimadam

Core is king.
Cache will mainly benefit synthetic benchmarks, and heavily RAM/CPU intensive workloads. It is also tricky to overclock in conjunction with core and RAM, while maintaining a good balance of power savings and performance. Not that is can't be done, but that it will require more effort for little gain. Lots of the people around here are benchmark jockeys or just want to live on the bleeding edge...if all you are looking for is a good solid gaming experience, and cache overclocking is causing problems, it can be skipped all together, or revisited at a later date. Game on man, it doesn't sound like you will be missing anything but the headache from random lock ups or instability.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordX2*
> 
> Hey all - I googled into this thread while searching for the dreaded 'bd' q-code errors that I randomly started getting.
> 
> I THINK I have that solved now (lowered RAM from 3000 to 2750 - set the voltages higher for boot (but normal 1.35 on 'eventual' voltage), and set the VCCSA to +0.075) - and now I am re-overclocking manually (not using XMP profiles or anything).
> 
> My question is this:
> 
> I saw on some threads that people OC'ed their cache as well. I did this before, but I don't want to waste time doing it again if the result isn't really noticeable. I am using my 5920k build for gaming ONLY... and I mean ONLY - it is a dedicated gaming rig.
> 
> So if overclocking cache simply creates instability in the OC for little to no gain - count me out!
> 
> I have achieved 4.625Ghz (125x37) on my custom water cooling loop @ AUTO voltage (1.312 in bios) - which I think is a good OC.
> 
> Any tips or suggestions are welcomed!
> 
> Any benchmarks showing specifically the difference between an OC'ed CPU and then an OC'ed CPU + OC'ed cache?


That's really good if you can do several hours stress with that vcore, but you need to take a reading using Aida or such while stressing - the BIOS will not show the actual operational vcore.


----------



## LordX2

My real concern is the 'bd' Q-Code reboot problem coming back.

I mean - it came out of NOWHERE - and got so bad, I couldn't even get it to post and get into the BIOS to change settings one night.

Now I have the RAM at 2750mhz - which I know wont cause much if any difference for gaming..... but it BUGS me! I bought 3000mhz ram - and I would like to use it.

Not to mention - I will be nervous now EVERY time I start the system - wondering if the issue will come back again.

Did this thread ever get to the bottom of the cause?? I mean it is so weird for something to work fine for months, and then BAM - problems.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordX2*
> 
> My real concern is the 'bd' Q-Code reboot problem coming back.
> 
> I mean - it came out of NOWHERE - and got so bad, I couldn't even get it to post and get into the BIOS to change settings one night.


I had the same issue. My advice? Stick to 2400MHz / 2666MHz. 3200MHz isn't worth the hassle, especially if you have a weak IMC like me. Broadwell-E should improve things, but for now, our CPUs are only guaranteed to work at 2133MHz JEDEC spec RAM.

2400MHz and 2666MHz give you sentimental advantages like *adaptive Vcore = lower idle temps*, lower idle clocks due to *100 strap compatibility*, no loss of performance in gaming: http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/198894-raming-speed-does-boosting-ddr4-to-3200mhz-improve-overall-performance.

*In summary, DDR4 is being specced for the VASTLY easier Z170 boards, it is no longer guaranteed to work at those XMP speeds on X99*. The reason for this? *Companies are cheap and want to make as much dollars as possible*. If bd occurs out of nowhere, it's an issue with training / IMC. Heck, even with mixed kits I can easily run 2666MHz out of the box with no tweaks and fully stable RAM.


----------



## LordX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> If bd occurs out of nowhere, it's an issue with training / IMC.


Thanks for the link on the RAM benchmarks - good read!

I still don't fully understand the whole 'training' thing with memory... In my experience with ram, it usually works or it doesn't. Can you give me the lay mans definition?

If it is the internal memory controller, then should I worry about my CPU if it happens again?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordX2*
> 
> Thanks for the link on the RAM benchmarks - good read!
> 
> I still don't fully understand the whole 'training' thing with memory... In my experience with ram, it usually works or it doesn't. Can you give me the lay mans definition?
> 
> If it is the internal memory controller, then should I worry about my CPU if it happens again?


Hello

DDR4 uses pass/fail windows at the electrical level during POST to align the necessary signals. This has been discussed at length in this thread as well as the R5E and Haswell-E Overclock threads. Reviewing these 3 threads should provide the info you are looking for.


----------



## Kutalion

Does anyone know where the MB temperature sensor is on Asus X99 boards? I couldnt find the sensor layout in the manual. I mean PCH, VRM etc temp sensors are placed logically at their respective sections but i got no clue where MB temp sensor is.


----------



## LordX2

Ok - I will read up on the technical stuff for that..

Final question on the issue: Is there a way to prevent it from happening again?


----------



## Aelius

I have the Rampage V Extreme motherboard. Every time I restart my computer it keeps switching my boot drive from my SSD to one of my storage drives. When I go into the BIOS to change it (under Hard Drive BBS Priorities) so that my SSD is the 1st priority it only works until the next restart. When I check back in the BIOS I see that it has changed the 1st priority back to one of my storage HDDs.

Furthermore, mysteriously, when I change the boot's 1st priority in the BIOS and then press F10, the confirmation message says that I haven't made any changes to the BIOS.

I'm wondering if this has something to do with UEFI/legacy or Secure Boot or CSM or something like that, but I don't know enough about how that all works to figure out if any of it is causing problems.

I've had this motherboard for over a year and this problem only started when I updated my BIOS version. But I took pictures of all my BIOS settings before the update and made sure to change them back to the way they were the whole last year it was working fine. I even double checked to make sure they ARE indeed the same settings I had before.

Any suggestions?

To be specific, my relevant settings are:

CSM submenu:

CSM: Enabled
Boot Device Control: UEFI and Legacy OPROM
Boot from Network Devices: Legacy only
Boot from Storage Devices: Legacy only
Boot from PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices: Legacy only

Secure Boot submenu:


Secure Boot state: Enabled
Platform Key (PK) state
OS Type: Windows UEFI mode
I have Windows 7 x64. I have no idea if I have Secure Boot or UEFI, though.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Desolutional

Try these:

CSM submenu:

CSM: Enabled
Boot Device Control: UEFI and Legacy OPROM
Boot from Network Devices: Disabled
Boot from Storage Devices: UEFI only (or UEFI first)
Boot from PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices: Disabled

One of your HDDs may also have the "boot" flag enabled for some reason. I'd use gparted to check that from a Linux LiveCD.

Also disable "Fast Boot" and see if that changes anything.


----------



## JarleH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> If you have windows 10, you do not have to worry about the chipset as it will keep it updated to Intel's latest.


But if you do not disable Win10 driver update, it will also update all other drivers also right? I am a bit skeptical to do this, prefer to update drivers like the graphics card this myself...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> But if you do not disable Win10 driver update, it will also update all other drivers also right? I am a bit skeptical to do this, prefer to update drivers like the graphics card this myself...


Many of us are in that camp







...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Many of us are in that camp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once you use DDU, Windows Update won't auto update your drivers. Either that, or my Windows Update is broken lol.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Once you use DDU, Windows Update won't auto update your drivers. Either that, or my Windows Update is broken lol.


I assume by DDU you mean the driver update disable mode.

I found for some reason it would update my AMD Radeon card and install the CCC utility which I do not want. I think it doesn't qualify the CCC as a driver and because it's one install package it installs everything. I have been doing the AMD graphics driver update manually and that seems to stop this.


----------



## Qwinn

Wagnard (who created DDU) confirmed on his thread on the Nvidia forums that Windows 10 can still update drivers regardless of your settings. The settings you can turn off will stop the Windows driver manager from installing drivers, but the normal windows update service can still download them.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/geforce-drivers/wagnard-tools-ddu-gmp-tdr-manipulator-new-cpu-core-analyzer-updated-02-17-2016-/post/4800356/#4800356

The solution for now is, download the driver you want, disconnect the internet, run ddu, install the new driver, then reconnect the internet.


----------



## Silent Scone

This is one of the first things I did after installing W10. I no longer use DDU however, I download the drivers from GFE. It has worked without issue thus far.


----------



## G227

Hi all!

Quick question - bought a new DRAM kit 4x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3466MHz (16-18-18-36) to go with my x99 Deluxe, 5960x aaand... well the system doesn't boot showing error 53 (which I think is memory) - tried clearin CMOS, going all the way down to 1stick - nothing. Previously I had 2666Mhz kit overclocked to 2800MHz and with tighter timings.

I think I saw that it should support up to 3466MHz this MOBO - minimally I think 3200Mhz. I thought I would get the faster kit (as opposed to 3200MHz) in order to get more "quality" ram and run it at 3200MHz but with tighter timings.

Any ideas? Is it possible to get this thing working? Or do I need to get the 3200MHz kit?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## JarleH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Wagnard (who created DDU) confirmed on his thread on the Nvidia forums that Windows 10 can still update drivers regardless of your settings. The settings you can turn off will stop the Windows driver manager from installing drivers, but the normal windows update service can still download them.
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/geforce-drivers/wagnard-tools-ddu-gmp-tdr-manipulator-new-cpu-core-analyzer-updated-02-17-2016-/post/4800356/#4800356
> 
> The solution for now is, download the driver you want, disconnect the internet, run ddu, install the new driver, then reconnect the internet.


What I were referring to is that in Win10 Win Update you can go into a setting and disable all driver updates. So all driver updates are manually.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> What I were referring to is that in Win10 Win Update you can go into a setting and disable all driver updates. So all driver updates are manually.


I'm referring to the same thing, and attempting to explain that it doesn't work as well as you think.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Wagnard (who created DDU) confirmed on his thread on the Nvidia forums that Windows 10 can still update drivers regardless of your settings. The settings you can turn off will stop the Windows driver manager from installing drivers, but the normal windows update service can still download them.
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/geforce-drivers/wagnard-tools-ddu-gmp-tdr-manipulator-new-cpu-core-analyzer-updated-02-17-2016-/post/4800356/#4800356
> 
> The solution for now is, download the driver you want, disconnect the internet, run ddu, install the new driver, then reconnect the internet.


Aahh! So DDU is a utility. Live and learn







.


----------



## icecpu

I'm planning to buy Samung 950 Pro M2 ssd, I have asus X99 deluxe. Will be my first M2, and I been out for a while.
Will I getting max speed and is there any thing I need to do before and after the installation. Any concern I need to be aware of ?


----------



## z3razerviper

I also want to get that drive did they ever enable TCG Opal aka eDrive via the promised firmware update? I am holding off till they do.


----------



## LordX2

I have the 950 Pro right now. Built the rig with it.

It scores exactly like it should on ATTO disk bench mark for data throughput.

PS - keep it cool! If you run a couple ATTO benchs in a row - you will see the speed throttle due to heat. I have a little fan velcro'ed to the bottom of my case that blows right on the 950 pro - and it never dips now!


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordX2*
> 
> I have the 950 Pro right now. Built the rig with it.
> 
> It scores exactly like it should on ATTO disk bench mark for data throughput.
> 
> PS - keep it cool! If you run a couple ATTO benchs in a row - you will see the speed throttle due to heat. I have a little fan velcro'ed to the bottom of my case that blows right on the 950 pro - and it never dips now!


Any word on the encryption firmware update for the 950?


----------



## LordX2

On that I have no idea - what is that firmware supposed to do? Allow for better encryption?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Quick question - bought a new DRAM kit 4x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3466MHz (16-18-18-36) to go with my x99 Deluxe, 5960x aaand... well the system doesn't boot showing error 53 (which I think is memory) - tried clearin CMOS, going all the way down to 1stick - nothing. Previously I had 2666Mhz kit overclocked to 2800MHz and with tighter timings.


Entirely dependent on the quality of your IMC (Integrated Memory Controller). Some of the weaker chips can't push beyond 3000MHz, especially with larger modules. Nearly all new "cheaper" DDR4 kits are binned for Z170 which is much easier to bin for. Additional voltage (1.40V) may help, or you just might have to settle with 2666MHz (100 strap) or push for 3000 (125 strap).

Try this:

CMOS Clear (back up your OC settings before).
Set DRAM Voltage to 1.40V.
Set VCCSA to your stable value; I use 1.05V, it may differ for you, but 1.05V seems to be a nice value.
Set DRAM frequency to 2666MHz (100 strap) and let it cold boot. If it hangs, press power button; retry until you can boot with 2666MHz. Let the mobo set the RAM timings automatically.
2666 works? Now set BCLK strap to 125 and try 2800. Works? 3000. Works? Set command rate to 1T. Works? Good to go.


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordX2*
> 
> On that I have no idea - what is that firmware supposed to do? Allow for better encryption?


It will enable TCG Opal aka eDrive which is hardware level bitlocker encryption. I use it on my 850s and its awesome you get all the benefits of bitlocker with none of the cpu overhead.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Aahh! So DDU is a utility. Live and learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


\
Bro - I'd buy a drink for you! made it this far with NV or AMD drivers and not used DDU.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> \
> Bro - I'd buy a drink for you! made it this far with NV or AMD drivers and not used DDU.


Hmmm ... if I'm ever in Philly I'll hold you to that - oh wait, I don't drink, dang! Coffee?









It has been a bit annoying - I don't mind the driver getting updated so much (my GPU requirements are rather lame, as you can see below) but I don't want the control center which gets installed. I end up uninstalling it, but the past couple of updates I found I don't get the CCC installed if I pre-emptively install the driver manually.

Along with manually installing drivers I'm also somewhat reluctant to third party utilities. Call me paranoid







.

So I'm now running 32GBs of 3200-14 DIMMs, but I can't get a clean run with 14-14-14-34-T1, only with 14-15-14-34-T1. Probably the IMC I'm guessing. I've been waiting for BIOS 2101 to get released to see if it helps but no luck, even though it was released for the vanilla X99-A almost two months ago. What gives, Asus?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hmmm ... if I'm ever in Philly I'll hold you to that - oh wait, I don't drink, dang! Coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a bit annoying - I don't mind the driver getting updated so much (my GPU requirements are rather lame, as you can see below) but I don't want the control center which gets installed. I end up uninstalling it, but the past couple of updates I found I don't get the CCC installed if I pre-emptively install the driver manually.
> 
> Along with manually installing drivers I'm also somewhat reluctant to third party utilities. Call me paranoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So I'm now running 32GBs of 3200-14 DIMMs, but I can't get a clean run with 14-14-14-34-T1, only with 14-15-14-34-T1. Probably the IMC I'm guessing. I've been waiting for BIOS 2101 to get released to see if it helps but no luck, even though it was released for the vanilla X99-A almost two months ago. What gives, Asus?


bios may or may not help with the tRCD increment. Have you tried 14-14-14 with dram clock period at 24? (erm.. does that mobo have that setting available?) What voltage do the 3x14s fail at?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bios may or may not help with the tRCD increment. Have you tried 14-14-14 with dram clock period at 24? (erm.. does that mobo have that setting available?) What voltage do the 3x14s fail at?


I've tried up to 1.40v vdimm eventual. Considering I can run 14-15-14 at 1.37v, probably not worth the difference, I think. I do have dimm clock period but it only goes up to 19.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've tried up to 1.40v vdimm eventual. Considering I can run 14-15-14 at 1.37v, probably not worth the difference, I think. I do have dimm clock period but it only goes up to 19.


did you scroll down in the drop-down list for clock period?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> I'm planning to buy Samung 950 Pro M2 ssd, I have asus X99 deluxe. Will be my first M2, and I been out for a while.
> Will I getting max speed and is there any thing I need to do before and after the installation. Any concern I need to be aware of ?


you will get max performance but that drive has no visible improvements over a standard SSD if you don't use benchmark.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you scroll down in the drop-down list for clock period?


Yep, all the way down, a couple of times to make sure


----------



## Jpmboy

erm.. anyone ever seen this before? (I just happen to notice today).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm.. anyone ever seen this before? (I just happen to notice today).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

That's a nVIDIA issue. Has happened in the past with one of the driver versions.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm.. anyone ever seen this before? (I just happen to notice today).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oooohh! An ejectable GPU - cool!


----------



## Kimir

Lol you only noticed that today? It's an issue with driver 361.75, there was a bug fix release (beta 361.82) and it's also fixed in the 361.91.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Lol you only noticed that today? It's an issue with driver 361.75, there was a bug fix release (beta 361.82) and it's also fixed in the 361.91.


I dropped back to 361/75 for.. no good reason. Back to '.91


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I dropped back to 361/75 for.. no good reason. Back to '.91


It a nice feature. I wonder if you hit eject it will automatically drain the loop and release the clip on the pci slot


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> It a nice feature. I wonder if you hit eject it will automatically drain the loop and release the clip on the pci slot


lol! Could make an "ejection slot" version of the ejection seat a feature in cases ...


----------



## Desolutional

Kind of makes me wish for cases like the Alienware Aurora with mechanically moving louvres. I would pay top dollar for NZXT to fab one of those (and be controllable within Windows).


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - nv drivers.









hey - new CoreTemp RC8 or am I the last to now about this - as usual?

Core-Temp-setup.zip 1058k .zip file


----------



## Kimir

I prefer the standalone version myself.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I prefer the standalone version myself.


nice.


----------



## Aelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Try these:
> 
> CSM submenu:
> 
> CSM: Enabled
> Boot Device Control: UEFI and Legacy OPROM
> Boot from Network Devices: Disabled
> Boot from Storage Devices: UEFI only (or UEFI first)
> Boot from PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices: Disabled
> 
> One of your HDDs may also have the "boot" flag enabled for some reason. I'd use gparted to check that from a Linux LiveCD.
> 
> Also disable "Fast Boot" and see if that changes anything.


Tried all of that, but it didn't help. I even booted up a live installation of Linux Mint and used gparted to verify that none of my other drives have the "Boot" flag. They do not. _The only drive with the Boot flag is my SSD which has my Windows 7 installation on it_.

I have tried every combination of settings mentioned above and none of them work.

Again, this was not a problem in the entire year I've had this motherboard until I updated my BIOS from version 1001 to the latest one. I have not changed any settings in my BIOS to be any different than they were back in version 1001. Nor have I added or reconnected or disconnected or changed or altered in any way whatsoever any of my drives or my operating system since the BIOS update. Not even a Windows Update.


----------



## Desolutional

Is Windows 7 installed under the UEFI/GPT scheme?


----------



## Aelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> As much as this is a shot in the dark, have you tried upgrading to Windows 10 and using these:
> 
> https://www.oo-software.com/en/shutup10
> https://www.safer-networking.org/spybot-anti-beacon/


Err? I'm confused. Was that in response to me? I don't understand what Windows 10 or spyware has to do with my boot difficulties.


----------



## Desolutional

Might be a ghost in the system then; I had similar issues when I had Linux Mint installed to a second HDD, and it popped up as first in my boot order once in a blue moon, setting my CSM to those properties fixed it and it hasn't happened since. You could also try disabling the CSM, but you won't be able to boot non-UEFI OSes (I assume your Windows 7 is UEFI/GPT, not Legacy/MBR). I also guess all your HDDs have GPT partition tables and not MBR ones. Only reason I suggested migrating to Windows 10 is cause it is fully UEFI compliant instead of juryrigged like Windows 7 - that way you wouldn't even need the CSM.

Another thing you could try is disabling every drive except the OS drive, and re-enabling each storage drive over the course of a week to determine which one is causing the issue.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

I just install the Samsung 950 pro on my Deluxe, and done a clean install for Win10 and samsung Nvme driver installed.. the speed is normal from As SSD benchmark around 1700/750 for 256GB model but I don't feel any difference over the 850 Evo!!! is there any setting from the bios to improve the performance ?

also notice the board take around 10sec to show the Asus logo is that from the 950 pro or the 8 memory stick ?


----------



## Desolutional

You wouldn't for normal consumption. If you're thrashing databases, then you will. If your benchmarks are showing the advertised performance, then there's nothing wrong with the drive. The time taken to show the ASUS Logo might be down to a number of things, have you got Fast Boot enabled?

NVMe is better at dealing with lots of little random things, more lots and random things that the OS files offer.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You wouldn't for normal consumption. If you're thrashing databases, then you will. If your benchmarks are showing the advertised performance, then there's nothing wrong with the drive. The time taken to show the ASUS Logo might be down to a number of things, have you got Fast Boot enabled?
> 
> NVMe is better at dealing with lots of little random things, more lots and random things that the OS files offer.


thanks for reply bro









that drive for OS and BF4 only as i play that all the time.. the loading on that game is faster by 2 or 4sec and also in Large maps there is no slow loading for the texture anymore..

the only annoying me the 10sec before the Asus logo.. maybe i should enable Fast boot.. in general its good drive and fast when it come to benchmark's and copying large file


----------



## Desolutional

It would do better for large files as the sequential speeds are higher.


----------



## Phillychuck

Bad cat manages to step on power button long enough to shut system down, but I have the buttons defined as "Do nothing" using Power Management in Windows 10. Is this a hardware event, something I could possibly disable in BIOS? Reason I ask is, upon power up after being shut down this way, I get an Overclock Fail press F1 screen. I don't OC, I just XMP profile set, and it doesn't seem to reset any of that. I reproduced it by holding the button about 5-10 seconds.

Board is a X99-A.

Thanks


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Bad cat manages to step on power button long enough to shut system down, but I have the buttons defined as "Do nothing" using Power Management in Windows 10. Is this a hardware event, something I could possibly disable in BIOS? Reason I ask is, upon power up after being shut down this way, I get an Overclock Fail press F1 screen. I don't OC, I just XMP profile set, and it doesn't seem to reset any of that. I reproduced it by holding the button about 5-10 seconds.
> 
> Board is a X99-A.
> 
> Thanks


Hello

This is the default behavior in order to boot in safe mode after entering non-stable settings that would prevent booting. After fully booting in this state reboot and the system will boot normally using the user entered settings.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Bad cat manages to step on power button long enough to shut system down, but I have the buttons defined as "Do nothing" using Power Management in Windows 10. Is this a hardware event, something I could possibly disable in BIOS? Reason I ask is, upon power up after being shut down this way, I get an Overclock Fail press F1 screen. I don't OC, I just XMP profile set, and it doesn't seem to reset any of that. I reproduced it by holding the button about 5-10 seconds.
> 
> Board is a X99-A.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is the default behavior in order to boot in safe mode after entering non-stable settings that would prevent booting. After fully booting in this state reboot and the system will boot normally using the user entered settings.
Click to expand...

Thanks Praz, appreciate it.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Bad cat manages to step on power button long enough to shut system down, but I have the buttons defined as "Do nothing" using Power Management in Windows 10. Is this a hardware event, something I could possibly disable in BIOS? Reason I ask is, upon power up after being shut down this way, I get an Overclock Fail press F1 screen. I don't OC, I just XMP profile set, and it doesn't seem to reset any of that. I reproduced it by holding the button about 5-10 seconds.
> 
> Board is a X99-A.
> 
> Thanks


Darned cats! So your power button is facing up? That's really unusual ... BTW, XMP is overclocking the memory


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Darned cats! So your power button is facing up? That's really unusual ... BTW, XMP is overclocking the memory


I think that all the Fractal Define cases have them this way, I like the clean front face, the fans/optical bays are hidden behind it. The memory is 2400mhz DDR4, I believe without using the profile it would default to 2133, so not really an OC I wouldn't think.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Is this a hardware event, something I could possibly disable in BIOS?


Throw away your cat. Problem solved.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Thanks Praz, appreciate it.


Hello

You're welcome.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> The memory is 2400mhz DDR4, I believe without using the profile it would default to 2133, so not really an OC I wouldn't think.


Anything over 2133MHz is an overclock.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Throw away your cat. Problem solved.


LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> The memory is 2400mhz DDR4, I believe without using the profile it would default to 2133, so not really an OC I wouldn't think.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything over 2133MHz is an overclock.
Click to expand...

I stand corrected, thanks guys. So is it more overclocking the spec of the motherboard, or are these chips not really meant to run at 2400mhz but are binned like CPU's to get better results?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Throw away your cat. Problem solved.


Man, that's cold ... brrrr







!

Hmmm, that's not your familiar, is it?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> I stand corrected, thanks guys. So is it more overclocking the spec of the motherboard, or are these chips not really meant to run at 2400mhz but are binned like CPU's to get better results?


The Integrated Memory Controller (inside the CPU) is specced for 2133MHz, but as with most Intel chips, there is "headroom" to go above. So officially specced for 2133MHz. All JEDEC 2133MHz is guaranteed to work. Think of the RAM frequency as glasses of water on a serving tray. Higher frequency = more water glasses, greater chance of toppling and falling.


----------



## PyreSpirit

Are there any after market antennas for the Asus Rampage V Extreme?


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> thanks for reply bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that drive for OS and BF4 only as i play that all the time.. the loading on that game is faster by 2 or 4sec and also in Large maps there is no slow loading for the texture anymore..
> 
> the only annoying me the 10sec before the Asus logo.. maybe i should enable Fast boot.. in general its good drive and fast when it come to benchmark's and copying large file


Have you tried re-installing Windows with Fast Boot and a GPT partition? Give this a read through, weekend is coming up and gives you time to do a re-install









http://www.thessdreview.com/ssd-guides/optimization-guides/complete-guide-to-speeding-up-your-pcs-boot-times/


----------



## shremi

Guys can someone advice me the best way to RMA my board ???
I recently acquired another x99 deluxe for the office and it has the strangest issue it freezes whenever i enable XMP







i have tried pretty much everything .... I tried several kits and its still the same issue only my xmp 2400 mhz kit is the one that works everything else avobe 2400 Mhz freezes in the bios ( XMP of course i am not trying to overclock further) .... I tried upping up the system agent and also the DRAM voltages.... Those kits work perfectly fine on my Z170 board and on my other X99 deluxe ....


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Guys can someone advice me the best way to RMA my board ???
> I recently acquired another x99 deluxe for the office and it has the strangest issue it freezes whenever i enable XMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have tried pretty much everything .... I tried several kits and its still the same issue only my xmp 2400 mhz kit is the one that works everything else avobe 2400 Mhz freezes in the bios ( XMP of course i am not trying to overclock further) .... I tried upping up the system agent and also the DRAM voltages.... Those kits work perfectly fine on my Z170 board and on my other X99 deluxe ....


Hello

Go to ASUS.com and submit a support ticket for your location. However, it is doubtful this is a motherboard issue.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Go to ASUS.com and submit a support ticket for your location. However, it is doubtful this is a motherboard issue.


Thanks Praz will do ....

Also care to share what more can i do ????


----------



## Kimir

Instead of using XMP, you could try to set the memory frequency, voltage and primary timings manually and see how it goes.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Instead of using XMP, you could try to set the memory frequency, voltage and primary timings manually and see how it goes.


Yeah i did that also but still freezes .....


----------



## BotSkill

For 3000 Mhz ram frequency you have to use 125 strap. And the fact that you have a kit of 32GB (4x8?) doesn't help your IMC for sure. Try and see if u can get them stable at 3200Mhz on 100 strap.


----------



## shremi

Going to swap CPUs between my 2 systems and report back.... Maybe it's a cpu issue???


----------



## Carbon00ace

Hello Guys,

I was getting ready to start working on my oc for the sig rig but ran into a UEFI freezing issue. When ever I am in Ez Mode and just click on the Boot priority the BIOS just freezes and I have to completely shut down the system. This the first time I have noticed this. I updated to the 2101 BIOS but it was also happening on the 2011(could have been 2001). Any suggestions? What other information should I provide to assist?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Cleared the CMOS by removing the battery. This solved everything and now my drive (Samsung 950 pro 512gb ssd) shows up correctly compared with previously. Thinking back over the build I probably should have done this to begin with when putting the rig together.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BotSkill*
> 
> For 3000 Mhz ram frequency you have to use 125 strap. And the fact that you have a kit of 32GB (4x8?) doesn't help your IMC for sure. Try and see if u can get them stable at 3200Mhz on 100 strap.


should try2666 on 100 first. not all 32GB kits will do 3200.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> should try2666 on 100 first. not all 32GB kits will do 3200.


And even less so if their XMP is certified for easy-peasy Z170. 2666MHz seems like a great divider for these larger Z170 cert. kits.


----------



## shremi

I think I may be on to something... It has to do with adaptive voltages..... I am still trying to figure it out but I'll report back later on


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> That's a nVIDIA issue. Has happened in the past with one of the driver versions.


Yep, I've had this a couple of times also on the recent builds
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> And even less so if their XMP is certified for easy-peasy Z170. 2666MHz seems like a great divider for these larger Z170 cert. kits.


Are we still banging that drum?


----------



## Scrimstar

Can I get a comparison between the Sabertooth / Pro 3.1 / Deluxe 3.1, which would be the best option?

I don't mind prices. I have 4 x 16gb gskill ddr4 sticks bought

I am trying to get two m.2's in raid 0, and run two graphics cards @ x16/x16


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Can I get a comparison between the Sabertooth / Pro 3.1 / Deluxe 3.1, which would be the best option?
> 
> I don't mind prices. I have 4 x 16gb gskill ddr4 sticks bought
> 
> I am trying to get two m.2's in raid 0, and run two graphics cards @ x16/x16


Deluxe has way better VRM so if you plan on oc go for it. If youre in europe get x99-s, which has same VRM as deluxe but less trinkets like wifi, etc


----------



## Scrimstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Can I get a comparison between the Sabertooth / Pro 3.1 / Deluxe 3.1, which would be the best option?
> 
> I don't mind prices. I have 4 x 16gb gskill ddr4 sticks bought
> 
> I am trying to get two m.2's in raid 0, and run two graphics cards @ x16/x16


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Deluxe has way better VRM so if you plan on oc go for it. If youre in europe get x99-s, which has same VRM as deluxe but less trinkets like wifi, etc


Yes, I am trying to OC 5930k to 4.5/4.6 GHz, I am in USA, so I guess I will try to get the Asus Deluxe. There's so much extra stuff, but I'll probably only use that M.2 card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Yes, I am trying to OC 5930k to 4.5/4.6 GHz, I am in USA, so I guess I will try to get the Asus Deluxe. There's so much extra stuff, but I'll probably only use that M.2 card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


why try to raid M.2 cards? It's really diminishing returns with a software raid (unless you are setting up a fault tolerant array, eg raid 1). Any PCIE NVMe drive will deliver reads/writes/copy faster than any daily software will ask.. except for specific disk benchmarks. If you really need the fast loads, get 32GB of ram and set up a ram disk.


----------



## Scrimstar

Yeah might just set them up as separate drives, but I want two 500gb m.2


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I think I may be on to something... It has to do with adaptive voltages..... I am still trying to figure it out but I'll report back later on


Quoting myself







but i wanted to report some of my findings .... maybe some other users here can confirm it .....

So here is what was causing the freezes or at least what i think it was ..... I first went to find my max stable core clock with manual voltages .... I settled on [email protected] 1.200v 1.90 VCCIN .. i will go further once my loop is back up running i am using the H240X for testing purposes .... I really did not bother to overclock the cache since from what i know of really does not help much at all maybe in benches but here is where the whole problem rellies .....

I was able to replicate the exact same problem on my second Deluxe board since when i switched to adaptive manually entered Vcore and all of the voltages(Vcsa Input Disabled cpu SVID ) and the left the cache voltage on auto since i was running at stock speeds ... Well it turns out that the problem is that the cache voltage is wayyyy to low and causes the system to freeze whenever i enable XMP or manually set the timmings and voltages at the next boot ..... Switched to offset cache and gave it a little bump and voila no more freezes....

So here is where i am at .... I got a clean boot then went to overclock the RAM this kit i am using is a launch Ripjaws 4 16GB 2400Mhz XMP .... I was able to work on the weekend with this sticks on my z170 board and i got them up to 2800Mhz Cl14 1T so i can have a base to work on the x99 board ... this is my office rig so i cant afford so many crashes .... I went conservative and used CL15 and 2T with 2800Mhz .... Again got a clean boot and went up to windows .... It works for a bit maybe 10-20 min then freezes again







.... Ok so back to the BIOS upped the ram volts and lasted a bit longer but still freezes ..... I now switched back to fully manual and there has been no more freezes but left the cache voltage on auto which the board sets it to 1.20 I know it is overkill but until i can find a cache voltage that works at nights i cant afford all of the crashes and downtime ....

So if anyone can help me confirm the issue here is what is needed to be done :
1.- Switch to Adaptive and enter your stable voltages ... Same thing for Vccin SA and other voltages just leave the Cache voltage on auto and try to run your RAM at higher speeds maybe you can replicate the problem on your board ???

And how much volts do you think i need to run the cache at stock settings ??? Offset +.150 which was .950 was no good for stock clocks.....

Hopefully someone can help me verify this issue on another board.


----------



## inedenimadam

shremi,

Cache is so super fast, it spends a portion of its time waiting for information from the CPU and RAM. When both the CPU and the RAM are overclocked, the Cache now is fed information faster, allowing it do its job without waiting around as much. Stock Cache Voltage is designed around a 3.5ish core and 2133 C16 memory...it is not uncommon at all to see that it needs a bit more voltage to stabilize under the new work requirements. My -A board also kicks the VCache up to 1.2 with auto settings when core is overclocked to 4.5, but cache is left at stock multiplier.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> shremi,
> 
> Cache is so super fast, it spends a portion of its time waiting for information from the CPU and RAM. When both the CPU and the RAM are overclocked, the Cache now is fed information faster, allowing it do its job without waiting around as much. Stock Cache Voltage is designed around a 3.5ish core and 2133 C16 memory...it is not uncommon at all to see that it needs a bit more voltage to stabilize under the new work requirements. My -A board also kicks the VCache up to 1.2 with auto settings when core is overclocked to 4.5, but cache is left at stock multiplier.


Yeah i know i just wanted to point out that if you leave the cache on auto when switching to adaptive mode it defaults so low that the whole pc freezes ..... maybe a bug in the bios???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Yeah i know i just wanted to point out that if you leave the cache on auto when switching to adaptive mode it defaults so low that the whole pc freezes ..... maybe a bug in the bios???


when you switch core to adaptive, set cache to manual or offset and then to Auto voltage if that's what you want. Else, load opt defaults, enter bios, note the Vcache. Add offset on top of that. If you want to check in windows, use AID64.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

Can someone comment on this ? Sabertooth vs Deluxe on the VRM side.. which one has better VRM ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Can someone comment on this ? Sabertooth vs Deluxe on the VRM side.. which one has better VRM ?


The Rampage V Extreme.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The Rampage V Extreme.


Ya, I know but a friend ask that question to me, and i have no idea about the Sabertooth









he is upgrading from 3770k/z77 to 5820k/Sabertooth or Deluxe


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Ya, I know but a friend ask that question to me, and i have no idea about the Sabertooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is upgrading from 3770k/z77 to 5820k/Sabertooth or Deluxe


either board is more than capable of squeezing the most out of the cpu for sure.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> either board is more than capable of squeezing the most out of the cpu for sure.


No doubt, but we know asus has 3 design for the VRM on x99 board..

the top

1- RVE
2- Deluxe & X99-S
3- X99-A & Pro

the Sabertooth on which design ? no info available on the web


----------



## Kutalion

Saber uses almost same VRM as X99-A. Also all difference between RVE and Deluxe/x99-S is in the mosfets which have exact same efficiency specs but are rated as server grade on RVE.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Saber uses almost same VRM as X99-A. Also all difference between RVE and Deluxe/x99-S is in the mosfets which have exact same efficiency specs but are rated as server grade on RVE.


and bottom line is that unless you are REALLY pushing voltage and frequencies, it's not going to make a difference. What is certain is that with increasingly complex board layouts and the more complex bios that becomes necessary, many buyers get very frustrated with the tuning required to benefit from "better mofsets" and power sections.


----------



## ChronoBodi

So um, my USB BIOS flashback USB 2 port doesn't respond to anything, even the mobo can't even flash off of it when the PC is off but standby power is still connected.

Is there a way to use another USB port as a new BIOS flashback port? God knows how many times the BIOS flashback saved me from RMA, but now im a little pissed that there isn't a redundancy for this. IS there an option for another USB port to be a BIOS flashback port?

Even i tried my mouse, mouse works on KeyBot USB port, but no response on the ROG CONNECT usb port.

I mean, the only other native USB 2 port, the KeyBot one, does work, but not the ROG CONNECT button. Is it possible that the USB 2 port that's ROG Connect can be turned off by accident? I do not see any damage to the port, so i have no idea what is wrong.

EDIT: UHHH NEVERMIND, apparently, pressing the ROG CONNECT button when computer is fully on in Windows brings it back from the dead, now it works!

But, this was not obvious at all.


----------



## Agent-A01

Bought the 32GB 4x8gb trident C14 kit.. Really nice one

Got it down to 12-12-12-27 no errors in memtest at 1.47v~.

Did not try to fine tune any timings, just went from 13~ to 12 and it works non issue.



Could hit 45ns latency easily it seems


----------



## Kimir

Damn, you can get c12 stable, that's impressive. Can you tell me the release date of your kit? (the beginning of the serial number, eg: 1604A500.. being year 2016, 4th week).


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Damn, you can get c12 stable, that's impressive. Can you tell me the release date of your kit? (the beginning of the serial number, eg: 1604A500.. being year 2016, 4th week).


Not sure about the serial, would have to take a stick out but the sticker said feb. Does the box tell a serial #


----------



## Kimir

Yeah the serial is on the back of the box too.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Not sure about the serial, would have to take a stick out but the sticker said feb. Does the box tell a serial #


vdimm @ 1.47 ... hope you don't cook something! I guess I tend to be a bit paranoid


----------



## Agent-A01

I ran my other kit near 1.5 for almost a year. these chips support DDR3 1.5v kits so voltage is non issue.

Btw didnt see serial on back of box.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Bought the 32GB 4x8gb trident C14 kit.. Really nice one
> 
> Got it down to 12-12-12-27 no errors in memtest at 1.47v~.
> 
> Did not try to fine tune any timings, just went from 13~ to 12 and it works non issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Could hit 45ns latency easily it seems


which memtest? HCI Memtest on 32GB?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I ran my other kit near 1.5 for almost a year. these chips support DDR3 1.5v kits so voltage is non issue.
> 
> Btw didnt see serial on back of box.


I had a DDR4 kit give it up after a couple of months @ 1.42 ... it does vary.


----------



## MR-e

I recall a screen JPM posted a while back with Aida memory read in the 80k mb/s... how come it varies so much?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I recall a screen JPM posted a while back with Aida memory read in the 80k mb/s... how come it varies so much?


6-core vs. 8-core ...


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah - the cache size drives that. "No errors in memtest" is what I'm curious about since it takes geologic time to reach even 1 lap with an 8 core at 4.7GHz. I can boot and bench c12, but couldn;t get it truely stable in my kit (I did have tight secondaries tho







)


1.425V

increasing the dram clock period 2x auto improves things slightly:


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> which memtest? HCI Memtest on 32GB?


I use HCI Memtest Deluxe (on a bootable CD) and it takes a full 24 hours to do one full 32GB cycle, vs. 5 hours for 16GB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I use HCI Memtest Deluxe (on a bootable CD) and it takes a full 24 hours to do one full 32GB cycle, vs. 5 hours for 16GB


yeah - painfully slow! It gets just stupid on a 4c4t or 4c8t








Gotta use google stressapp


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - painfully slow! It gets just stupid on a 4c4t or 4c8t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta use google stressapp


Ready to shower in just one hour


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> which memtest? HCI Memtest on 32GB?


Uh, memtestpro, batch file, 15 instances of 2048mb. I believe 12 hours, dont recall. Not gonna do days of testing as this machine only plays games. Nothing will ever be as strenuous.

Secondary timings are set to in bios, going down the list.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



4
6
320
11400
10
4
16
3
6
Auto
9


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Uh, memtestpro, batch file, 15 instances of 2048mb. I believe 12 hours, dont recall. Not gonna do days of testing as this machine only plays games. Nothing will ever be as strenuous.
> 
> Secondary timings are set to in bios, going down the list.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 6
> 320
> 11400
> 10
> 4
> 16
> 3
> 6
> Auto
> 9


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Uh, memtestpro, batch file, 15 instances of 2048mb. I believe 12 hours, dont recall. Not gonna do days of testing as this machine only plays games. Nothing will ever be as strenuous.
> 
> Secondary timings are set to in bios, going down the list.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 6
> 320
> 11400
> 10
> 4
> 16
> 3
> 6
> Auto
> 9


Edit: Ahh, never mind


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Can someone comment on this ? Sabertooth vs Deluxe on the VRM side.. which one has better VRM ?


the vrm on this CPUs doesn't make any difference.
a cpu that can do 4.2GHz at max will do 4.2GHz even on Saberthooth, on Deluxe or RVE


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I ran my other kit near 1.5 for almost a year. these chips support DDR3 1.5v kits so voltage is non issue.
> 
> Btw didnt see serial on back of box.


Huh.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Edit: Ahh, never mind


yeah,


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Huh.


Ill double check but i believe i only have the bottom sticker


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Huh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I got the GVR set, which says optimized for Skylake (didn't see that in the Newegg description). Maybe that's why I get some errors @ 3286 / 14-14-14-34T1 @ 1.40v and need to scale down to 14-15-14, which I get stable @ 1.37.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I got the GVR set, which says optimized for Skylake (didn't see that in the Newegg description). Maybe that's why I get some errors @ 3286 / 14-14-14-34T1 @ 1.40v and need to scale down to 14-15-14, which I get stable @ 1.37.


The kits are totally different.

The trident kit(and other 3200C14s) are using the new Samsung 8Gbit B-die ICs. That kit you have could possibly be using hynix or older samsung ICs.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I got the GVR set, which says optimized for Skylake (didn't see that in the Newegg description). Maybe that's why I get some errors @ 3286 / 14-14-14-34T1 @ 1.40v and need to scale down to 14-15-14, which I get stable @ 1.37.


The Trident Z and Ripjaws V (F4-3200C14Q-32GVR right?) have the same chip underneath. It might be because of 1T, it's rated at 2T. Plus you are almost at 3300Mhz, so there is that.
edit: Agent-A01, see above.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The Trident Z and Ripjaws V (F4-3200C14Q-32GVR right?) have the same chip underneath. It might be because of 1T, it's rated at 2T. Plus you are almost at 3300Mhz, so there is that.
> edit: Agent-A01, see above.


Yes, F4-3200C14Q-32GVR. And yes, there's what you mention







. BTW, where in France if you don't mind my asking? My niece-in-law is from Biarritz







- I'm originally from across the border - Spain.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yes, F4-3200C14Q-32GVR. And yes, there's what you mention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . BTW, where in France if you don't mind my asking? My niece-in-law is from Biarritz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I'm originally from across the border - Spain.


I got mine (4 kits) on rueducommerce.fr and 1 kit on LDLC.com. Topachat.com also have them.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The Trident Z and Ripjaws V (F4-3200C14Q-32GVR right?) have the same chip underneath. It might be because of 1T, it's rated at 2T. Plus you are almost at 3300Mhz, so there is that.
> edit: Agent-A01, see above.


Ah, i looked at his specs and deduced he had a 3400kit C16.

Anyways, I am running 1T as well no issues.


----------



## Kimir

I moved from offset voltage on cache to manual, and now I can do 13-13-13-28 1T @1.4v. Well... under testing on StressAppTest (and that with the worst kit I have at hand, since I still have 2. One is going back to the shop next week).


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Ah, i looked at his specs and deduced he had a 3400kit C16.
> 
> Anyways, I am running 1T as well no issues.


Dang! I changed it in my sig but not in my inventory! Doing that now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I moved *from offset voltage on cache to manual*, and now I can do 13-13-13-28 1T @1.4v. Well... under testing on StressAppTest (and that with the worst kit I have at hand, since I still have 2. One is going back to the shop next week).


Interesting...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I moved from offset voltage on cache to manual, and now I can do 13-13-13-28 1T @1.4v. Well... under testing on StressAppTest (and that with the worst kit I have at hand, since I still have 2. One is going back to the shop next week).


I just tried that but got no improvement. Could be a sample-specific thing.


----------



## Kimir

Well, it passed 1 hour of SAT. Then of course I wanted to do 2 hours before I moved on HCI overnight but then it failed.
Note that the rig was cold prior installing the new kit, it wasn't powered for the past 5 days.

I'm just lost at this point, this worst "new kit" is the February one I had earlier (SN starting by 1605A50L0). All of the dimms are worst than the set I use at 13-14-13-28 1T 1.4v (SN 1604A5000) during the initial binning.
Whenever I tried 13-13-13 with those best dimms, it would show errors very quickly on SAT... I'm now running the 2 best dimms and 2 others from that most recent kit, it's been 1h and it's fine.
Initial binning being at 14-14-14-32 1T and lower voltage possible to pass SuperPI repeatedly.
Best dimms being 1.25v and 1.26v, which are used in slot B1 and D1 (closest to socket), the 2 other dimms of the same kit did 1.26v and 1.275v. The ones being used in A1 and C1 right now did 1.29v and 1.295v.

So I have tried switching from offset to manual voltage and vis versa on the cache while trying different setup of dimm (yeah! playing musical chair with RAM!) and it didn't change anything. Right now I keep it on manual, when done finding the proper dimm going in the proper slot to get 13-13-13 to pass both SAT 2H and HCI 1000%, I'll try again with offset once more.
I'm starting to think that my cpu is struggling a little with dram at 3200Mhz.


----------



## Qwinn

"I'm now running the 2 best dimms and 2 others from that most recent kit, it's been 1h and it's fine."

Simultaneously? If you're mixing kits, the odds of instability are much much higher, particularly at that speed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, it passed 1 hour of SAT. Then of course I wanted to do 2 hours before I moved on HCI overnight but then it failed.
> Note that the rig was cold prior installing the new kit, it wasn't powered for the past 5 days.
> 
> I'm just lost at this point, this worst "new kit" is the February one I had earlier (SN starting by 1605A50L0). All of the dimms are worst than the set I use at 13-14-13-28 1T 1.4v (SN 1604A5000) during the initial binning.
> Whenever I tried 13-13-13 with those best dimms, it would show errors very quickly on SAT... I'm now running the 2 best dimms and 2 others from that most recent kit, it's been 1h and it's fine.
> Initial binning being at 14-14-14-32 1T and lower voltage possible to pass SuperPI repeatedly.
> Best dimms being 1.25v and 1.26v, which are used in slot B1 and D1 (closest to socket), the 2 other dimms of the same kit did 1.26v and 1.275v. The ones being used in A1 and C1 right now did 1.29v and 1.295v.
> 
> So I have tried switching from offset to manual voltage and vis versa on the cache while trying different setup of dimm (yeah! playing musical chair with RAM!) and it didn't change anything. Right now I keep it on manual, when done finding the proper dimm going in the proper slot to get 13-13-13 to pass both SAT 2H and HCI 1000%, I'll try again with offset once more.
> I'm starting to think that my cpu is struggling a little with dram at 3200Mhz.


I can be an IMC thing, sure. BUt what Cache multiplier are you running under MInt? (yes, I know mint doesn't load cache hard during GSAT).


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> "I'm now running the 2 best dimms and 2 others from that most recent kit, it's been 1h and it's fine."
> 
> Simultaneously? If you're mixing kits, the odds of instability are much much higher, particularly at that speed.


Dude, they are the same B-die chip underneath, I even had 2 kits with serial number that follows (from #119 to #126) for a while, that's not the problem here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I can be an IMC thing, sure. BUt what Cache multiplier are you running under MInt? (yes, I know mint doesn't load cache hard during GSAT).


It's not the cache, I've already been ask about my cache for a dozens of time, it is not it. I tried reducing it to 4Ghz, 3Ghz and keeping the same voltage I use for 4.3Ghz, switched to manual as I said earlier, didn't matter it seems. left cache voltage and frequency to auto too, same result.
This is just odd, I did again 6H of SAT with 64GB last night at 1.38v, 13-14-13-28 1T and it passed. I can't do HCI because... 64GB lol. I would need to run more instances that needed to fill the whole memory. Whenever I try with tRCD at 13 it would fail at some point. Tried 1.42v, 1.45v, 1.5v and I also added two 120mm fan on top the the dimms but it still fail, I don't get it lol.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Dude, they are the same B-die chip underneath, I even had 2 kits with serial number that follows (from #119 to #126) for a while, that's not the problem here.


That's not the problem. Those kits were binned for a particular amount of total memory. And that's just one of the issues. You should read this link:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don't-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview

Quote:


> •Memory vendors bin memory kits at their rated density. If an end-user combines memory kits to make up a higher density, the memory timings that each kit is programmed with are no longer valid or guaranteed to work. In fact, memory vendors themselves advise users not to combine kits.
> 
> There are numerous technical reasons for this - some of which require a deep understanding of electronics and memory systems. Most of us are not equipped to understand the technical reasons of why combining memory kits can cause issues. We'll provide some information in this guide that may help, although we cannot cover some of the advanced topics at an elementary level as there is no way to dumb the information down easily or accurately.


Even if the two kits you are merging had the exact same serial number, that does not ameliorate the issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Dude, they are the same B-die chip underneath, I even had 2 kits with serial number that follows (from #119 to #126) for a while, that's not the problem here.
> It's not the cache, I've already been ask about my cache for a dozens of time, it is not it. I tried reducing it to 4Ghz, 3Ghz and keeping the same voltage I use for 4.3Ghz, switched to manual as I said earlier, didn't matter it seems. left cache voltage and frequency to auto too, same result.
> This is just odd, I did again 6H of SAT with 64GB last night at 1.38v, 13-14-13-28 1T and it passed. I can't do HCI because... 64GB lol. I would need to run more instances that needed to fill the whole memory. Whenever I try with tRCD at 13 it would fail at some point. Tried 1.42v, 1.45v, 1.5v and I also added two 120mm fan on top the the dimms but it still fail, I don't get it lol.


lol - 64GB on GSAT is very cool! Anyway, you got a ghost-in-the-machine for sure. IMC may be the root cause. With 64GB do you need to increase VSA significantly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> That's not the problem. Those kits were binned for a particular amount of total memory. And that's just one of the issues. You should read this link:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don't-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview
> Even if the two kits you are merging had the exact same serial number, that does not ameliorate the issue.


erm - he knows that.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - 64GB on GSAT is very cool! Anyway, you got a ghost-in-the-machine for sure. IMC may be the root cause. With 64GB do you need to increase VSA significantly?


Hello

Assuming the memory and IMC are capable this is an instance where familiarization with OC Socket tuning could be beneficial.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - 64GB on GSAT is very cool! Anyway, you got a ghost-in-the-machine for sure. IMC may be the root cause. With 64GB do you need to increase VSA significantly?
> erm - he knows that.


Didn't had to touch VSA at all from 32GB
I know and also, no issue on rated specs, it just the 13-13-13 that gives me trouble.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Assuming the memory and IMC are capable this is an instance where familiarization with OC Socket tuning could be beneficial.


But I haven't seen any oc socket tuning tutorial anywhere, so there is nothing I can do.


----------



## djgar

A comment on X99-A USB 3.1 MB support ...

It's been two months since bios 2101 was released for the original X99-A, and still no sign for the USB 3.1 motherboard. No, I don't have any outlying problems though as an overclocker I'm always looking for stability improvements. What troubles me is the implied lack of support for the board in view of the upcoming Broadwell-E CPUs.

Now I got that off my chest


----------



## Kimir

There won't ever be any new bios to support Broadwell-E CPU until the said CPUs are released. Asus does it that way.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> familiarization with OC Socket tuning could be beneficial.


enlighten us


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> There won't ever be any new bios to support Broadwell-E CPU until the said CPUs are released. Asus does it that way.


I understand that, but when they do will Asus support them in the X99-A U31 if they don't provide updated bios for this particular board? That's my concern - the lack of support that has been exhibited.


----------



## sblantipodi

is it normal that my X99 Deluxe requires 40 seconds to get in windows with a Samsung 950 PRO?
why it is so slow to boot?

are you experiencing the same problem?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is it normal that my X99 Deluxe requires 40 seconds to get in windows with a Samsung 950 PRO?
> why it is so slow to boot?
> 
> are you experiencing the same problem?


Ship me your rig and I will have a look at it for you. There will be a labour charge for this however.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I understand that, but when they do will Asus support them in the X99-A U31 if they don't provide updated bios for this particular board? That's my concern - the lack of support that has been exhibited.


Pass me your serial number, I will make sure your board doesn't get an update....ever









Boards are updated as required.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Pass me your serial number, I will make sure your board doesn't get an update....ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## jayflores

has anyone experienced a d6 debug code error?

the manual says default output display not found, am pretty sure the gpu works as it is from my previous setup.

Thanks!

note:
board: x99 pro usb3.1


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> has anyone experienced a d6 debug code error?
> 
> the manual says default output display not found, am pretty sure the gpu works as it is from my previous setup.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> note:
> board: x99 pro usb3.1


Might be worth listing all parts used, and any settings changed. If you are using the Dell monitor in your sig, remove the USB hub cable (if you have it plugged in). If using a cheap DP cable, might need to replace as some have pin 20 connected which results in DC leaking back to the board.


----------



## Ukaz

Hi !
I have this strange behavior with a X99 pro ( bios 2101)... If I disable some SATA ports in bios and save, the system will reboot fine, windows 10 log fine. But if I start a stress testing app (eg. realbench) the system will freeze and then upon reboot freeze at the Windows 10 dotted circle loading screen. I have to clear CMOS and everything is back to normal I can overclock (4.4/4.0/1.264v/2666/100) and run realbench for 8 hours. But if I disable some sata ports (asmedia), the problem occurs.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Hi !
> I have this strange behavior with a X99 pro ( bios 2101)... If I disable some SATA ports in bios and save, the system will reboot fine, windows 10 log fine. But if I start a stress testing app (eg. realbench) the system will freeze and then upon reboot freeze at the Windows 10 dotted circle loading screen. I have to clear CMOS and everything is back to normal I can overclock (4.4/4.0/1.264v/2666/100) and run realbench for 8 hours. But if I disable some sata ports (asmedia), the problem occurs.
> Thanks for any input.


lol - I'm not trying to be a smart arse.. but then don;t disable some sata ports.


----------



## Silent Scone

Sounds more like instability anyway.


----------



## Ukaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sounds more like instability anyway.


I forgot to add that happens at stock !


----------



## Qwinn

Hey Raja, welcome back, thought you'd left us forever









Okay, I have a new question I haven't seen addressed directly before. How does Adaptive Voltage work with the various Windows 10 power plans?

Until now, I had run with Adaptive mode and Balanced Power Plan, because if I set the power plan to High Performance, the effect is pretty much exactly the same as if I just went full Manual voltage in the BIOS. Everything maxes out and stays maxed. So the default Windows 10 High Performance power plan effectively cancels Adaptive voltage. However, in doing so, as an example my Image Editing score in Realbench 2.43 with Balanced power plan would only score about 133000, while with High Performance Plan I'd get about 187000.

Now, I then tried setting the Minimum Power State in the High Performance Plan to 5%, which is what the Balanced Power Plan defaults to. Now, Adaptive voltage seems to be working, it seems to downclock and downvolt properly. But when I run Realbench Image Editing, I'm getting the same score as I did when the Minimum Power State was 100%... I get about 187000.

So, clearly, it wasn't the lowered Minimum Power State that makes Balanced work incredibly slower than the High Performance plan. Something else between the plans is causing the huge change in that score. Does anyone know what it is, and if using the High Performance Plan with Minimum Power State 5% is costing me any of the benefits of Adaptive voltage, or anything else for that matter, in doing so?


----------



## wrknight09

Hey
I have the x99 deluxe motherboard and 5820k cpu. I want to run crossfired 390x's but I would have to put the in slots 1 and 3 because of the card width. Does any one know if this will run at x16 x8 with my cpu, or will slot 3 be stuck at x1?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrknight09*
> 
> Hey
> I have the x99 deluxe motherboard and 5820k cpu. I want to run crossfired 390x's but I would have to put the in slots 1 and 3 because of the card width. Does any one know if this will run at x16 x8 with my cpu, or will slot 3 be stuck at x1?


I have to do 1 & 3 on my cheaper -A board, I am pretty sure the Deluxe has the same pcie layout (almost)...which coincidentally is why I saved a few bucks and got the -A


----------



## wrknight09

Which cpu are you using inedenimadam?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrknight09*
> 
> Which cpu are you using inedenimadam?


Check his system inventories - they help







.


----------



## wrknight09

I don't know where those are. I'm asking because I know that PCI 1/3 will work on a 40 lane cpu but I'm not sure about a 28 lane like mine because of the way the motherboard distributes the PCI lanes depending on what cpu you're running.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

It's the little picture in his sig line (bottom of his post) that's labeled "4K for 4K"

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6112774


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrknight09*
> 
> Which cpu are you using inedenimadam?


5820k



You can see the electrical connections of the pcie lanes to the motherboard in this shot. Stick your two cards in the slots with the most connections.


----------



## wrknight09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 5820k
> 
> You can see the electrical connections of the pcie lanes to the motherboard in this shot. Stick your two cards in the slots with the most connections.




Thanks.

Yup that's what I wanted to do, just needed to be sure it would work before I purchase my 390X's!


----------



## wrknight09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It's the little picture in his sig line (bottom of his post) that's labeled "4K for 4K"
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6112774


Thanks, It didn't show up on Android, found it when I switched to desktop.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Might be worth listing all parts used, and any settings changed. If you are using the Dell monitor in your sig, remove the USB hub cable (if you have it plugged in). If using a cheap DP cable, might need to replace as some have pin 20 connected which results in DC leaking back to the board.


@Raja,

parts used are the ff.
-x99 pro usb3.1
-5820k processor
-gskill ripjaws4 16gb 4x4gb kit
-GPU's used gtx580 is what I originally have, tried and borrowed a friends 980 and 290x (still no luck)
-samsung 850 evo m.2 256gb SSD
-WD 4tb wd black
-corsair HX1000 psu
-dell DP1.2 cable
-dell u3014 display

the USB cable is not attached neither from the display and board ends. all are at default as this is the first time I will boot the machine. Hope to get more inputs!

Thanks!


----------



## Carbon00ace

Built my new sig rig in January. Starting to work on the oc this weekend. Before i do I am getting a weird issue when loading from a completely stock default profile to a saved XMP profile. When the system restarts and posts the display is blank and I get a q code 43. Any idea why this may be?

I receive the below failure message when starting the system up again.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Thank you,


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Tried to overclock my RAM - It has 2 profiles - Corsair Dominator® Platinum Series 32GB

http://www.corsair.com/en/dominator-platinum-series-32gb-4-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-2666mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd32gx4m4a2666c15

2666Mhz 15.17.17.35
2800Mhz 15.17.17.37

Tried manual - not XMP

I couldn't go over 2800 but played with timings - 2800 14.14.14.35 - 1.35V

*2800Mhz 15.17.17.37*



*2800 14.14.14.35*



No system crashing, but BF4 crashed several times.

Tried the same timings with 2666, looks better and no more crashing. Just gave voltage manually - 1.35V

*2666 14.14.14.35*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carbon00ace*
> 
> Built my new sig rig in January. Starting to work on the oc this weekend. Before i do I am getting a weird issue when loading from a completely stock default profile to a saved XMP profile. When the system restarts and posts the display is blank and I get a q code 43. Any idea why this may be?
> 
> I receive the below failure message when starting the system up again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,


hard to follow exactly what conditions caused the OC fail. enter bios, load optimized defaults or clr cmos and reboot. Same thing?


----------



## Carbon00ace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hard to follow exactly what conditions caused the OC fail. enter bios, load optimized defaults or clr cmos and reboot. Same thing?


Same thing when loading the profile from the saved OC profile and switching from the default.

I've researched it a bit and it looks like the XMP settings air fairly generic. Definitely learning as I'm going and taking it slow. I am not too concerned with it at the moment but still trying to understand the 'why' behind things. From what I understand it's a 'one size fits all' and the size does not fit me. I'm going to move past this for now.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carbon00ace*
> 
> Same thing when loading the profile from the saved OC profile and switching from the default.
> 
> I've researched it a bit and it looks like the XMP settings air fairly generic. Definitely learning as I'm going and taking it slow. I am not too concerned with it at the moment but still trying to understand the 'why' behind things. From what I understand it's a 'one size fits all' and the size does not fit me. I'm going to move past this for now.


I've always had to set CSM to disabled and "save and exit" before I can load an OC profile. Locks up my system otherwise.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carbon00ace*
> 
> Same thing when loading the profile from the saved OC profile and switching from the default.
> 
> I've researched it a bit and it looks like the XMP settings air fairly generic. Definitely learning as I'm going and taking it slow. I am not too concerned with it at the moment but still trying to understand the 'why' behind things. From what I understand it's a 'one size fits all' and the size does not fit me. I'm going to move past this for now.


okay - easy... don't use XMP (basically that is a general recommendation - I never use it). Just enter the timings and voltage manually. If you have 2800 ram, XMP will load 127.3 bclk on 125 strap... easier to just use either 3200 or 2666 on strap 100.


----------



## Carbon00ace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - easy... don't use XMP (basically that is a general recommendation - I never use it). Just enter the timings and voltage manually. If you have 2800 ram, XMP will load 127.3 bclk on 125 strap... easier to just use either 3200 or 2666 on strap 100.


Got it. Still taking baby steps.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

@[email protected] Has the X99-e WS/USB 3.1 MOBO been discontinued? I haven't been able to get you to respond to my PMs


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> @[email protected] Has the X99-e WS/USB 3.1 MOBO been discontinued? I haven't been able to get you to respond to my PMs


don;t see it on the USA website. Must be discontinued.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> @[email protected] Has the X99-e WS/USB 3.1 MOBO been discontinued? I haven't been able to get you to respond to my PMs


Just contact a couple of your local etailers for your region and ask. They will have this information...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just contact a couple of your local etailers for your region and ask. They will have this information...


may be some stock around?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> don;t see it on the USA website. Must be discontinued.


Hello

ASUS website link below:

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

I'm specifically asking [email protected] If you aren't Raja, please don't respond with wild guesses. I want to hear it from someone from ASUS.

The only response I received from ASUS was from their tech support who responded with this:

_This model is still being manufactured. It was released just this past year, and
generally they will make them for 2-3 years depending on public demand. I wasn't
able to find any units available from newegg, but Amazon appears to have a few. Most
likely Newegg will get more shipments in soon. Thank you for your interest in this
model!
_

Amazon didn't have any in stock, They did list a few from their Marketplace that either were dodgy vendors with poor vendor reviews or were speculators who had jacked up the price way over MSRP. When I pointed that out to the clown that had responded, this was the response I got:

"I'm sorry when I looked for availability that is what I found. I didn't really notice price differences. Suggested retail price is $519 based off of MSRP.
Places such as Newegg, and our other resellers have contacts within the sales team that they should be able to check with to confirm any future shipments. Generally when a product reaches the end of the manufacturing phase, we are notified that is is EOL (End of Life). Other than that I have no additional information. Please see the link below for a complete list of our registered resellers and distributors."

In other words, the clown simply didn't know! Btw, ASUS still lists the board on their website if you know where to look: http://www.asus.com/US/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/

Asking etailers has been a waste of time. Answers ranged from "don't know" to incredibly stupid responses from offshore tech help that apparently didn't understand English very well and obviously knew nothing about computer components (the worst was Newegg; the moron I initially got stuck with kept insisting on referring to a USB 3.1 expansion card instead of the MOBO; after almost a dozen emails, I finally managed to get a response form someone in in Canada and another apparently in the U.S. who said they didn't know).


----------



## Praz

Hello

Motherboards are not done in continuous runs but in cycles. Periodic lack of availability is common and is no indication of being discontinued.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I'm specifically asking [email protected] If you aren't Raja, please don't respond with wild guesses. I want to hear it from someone from ASUS.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The only response I received from ASUS was from their tech support who responded with this:
> 
> _This model is still being manufactured. It was released just this past year, and
> generally they will make them for 2-3 years depending on public demand. I wasn't
> able to find any units available from newegg, but Amazon appears to have a few. Most
> likely Newegg will get more shipments in soon. Thank you for your interest in this
> model!
> _
> 
> Amazon didn't have any in stock, They did list a few from their Marketplace that either were dodgy vendors with poor vendor reviews or were speculators who had jacked up the price way over MSRP. When I pointed that out to the clown that had responded, this was the response I got:
> 
> "I'm sorry when I looked for availability that is what I found. I didn't really notice price differences. Suggested retail price is $519 based off of MSRP.
> Places such as Newegg, and our other resellers have contacts within the sales team that they should be able to check with to confirm any future shipments. Generally when a product reaches the end of the manufacturing phase, we are notified that is is EOL (End of Life). Other than that I have no additional information. Please see the link below for a complete list of our registered resellers and distributors."
> 
> In other words, the clown simply didn't know! Btw, ASUS still lists the board on their website if you know where to look: http://www.asus.com/US/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/
> 
> Asking etailers has been a waste of time. Answers ranged from "don't know" to incredibly stupid responses from offshore tech help that apparently didn't understand English very well and obviously knew nothing about computer components (the worst was Newegg; the moron I initially got stuck with kept insisting on referring to a USB 3.1 expansion card instead of the MOBO; after almost a dozen emails, I finally managed to get a response form someone in in Canada and another apparently in the U.S. who said they didn't know).


Never mind that Praz is as good as Asus, you could be a little more polite and considerate to someone who just gave you a link you apparently didn't have before and now claim you do, and all you apparently have been getting from Asus has been wild guesses.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I'm specifically asking [email protected] If you aren't Raja, please don't respond with wild guesses. I want to hear it from someone from ASUS.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The only response I received from ASUS was from their tech support who responded with this:
> 
> _This model is still being manufactured. It was released just this past year, and
> generally they will make them for 2-3 years depending on public demand. I wasn't
> able to find any units available from newegg, but Amazon appears to have a few. Most
> likely Newegg will get more shipments in soon. Thank you for your interest in this
> model!
> _
> 
> Amazon didn't have any in stock, They did list a few from their Marketplace that either were dodgy vendors with poor vendor reviews or were speculators who had jacked up the price way over MSRP. When I pointed that out to the clown that had responded, this was the response I got:
> 
> "I'm sorry when I looked for availability that is what I found. I didn't really notice price differences. Suggested retail price is $519 based off of MSRP.
> Places such as Newegg, and our other resellers have contacts within the sales team that they should be able to check with to confirm any future shipments. Generally when a product reaches the end of the manufacturing phase, we are notified that is is EOL (End of Life). Other than that I have no additional information. Please see the link below for a complete list of our registered resellers and distributors."
> 
> In other words, the clown simply didn't know! Btw, ASUS still lists the board on their website if you know where to look: http://www.asus.com/US/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/
> 
> Asking etailers has been a waste of time. Answers ranged from "don't know" to incredibly stupid responses from offshore tech help that apparently didn't understand English very well and obviously knew nothing about computer components (the worst was Newegg; the moron I initially got stuck with kept insisting on referring to a USB 3.1 expansion card instead of the MOBO; after almost a dozen emails, I finally managed to get a response form someone in in Canada and another apparently in the U.S. who said they didn't know).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind that Praz is as good as Asus, you could be a little more polite and considerate to someone who just gave you a link you apparently didn't have before and now claim you do, and all you apparently have been getting from Asus has been wild guesses.
Click to expand...

Are you calling me a liar? I've known about that URL for quite some time (all you have to do is do a search for the board on ASUS' website to find it). Praz posted his link while I was still composing my post so I didn't see it until after I posted. And what makes you think Praz is as good as ASUS? Does he have special insight into ASUS product production schedules that not even ASUS has? As far as being rude is concerned, it is rude to answer a question that was specifically addressed to someone else.


----------



## MR-e

Rawr


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Does he have special insight into ASUS product production schedules that not even ASUS has?


Depending on who you get at ASUS, probably so. I don't know what affiliation (if any) he has with ASUS, but Praz is not an armchair quarterback pandering for rep with random answers. His information is reliable.


----------



## Kimir

It's not rude to answer a question asked to someone else, not on a forum. You PM'ed him, he didn't answer, take the hint.
You can contact the Asus support in your area and you'll get an answer.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Are you calling me a liar? I've known about that URL for quite some time (all you have to do is do a search for the board on ASUS' website to find it). Praz posted his link while I was still composing my post so I didn't see it until after I posted. And what makes you think Praz is as good as ASUS? Does he have special insight into ASUS product production schedules that not even ASUS has? As far as being rude is concerned, it is rude to answer a question that was specifically addressed to someone else.


Wow! You need to lay off the caffeine, bro! Nobody is calling you a liar. I was referring to the fact that Praz or anyone in the board didn't know you were aware of the link and that's why he provided it. I guess you're not accustomed to people trying to be helpful.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> ASUS website link below:
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/


strange... but not unprecedented.








Specific search works tho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Are you calling me a liar? I've known about that URL for quite some time (all you have to do is do a search for the board on ASUS' website to find it). Praz posted his link while I was still composing my post so I didn't see it until after I posted. *And what makes you think Praz is as good as ASUS*? Does he have special insight into ASUS product production schedules that not even ASUS has? As far as being rude is concerned, it is rude to answer a question that was specifically addressed to someone else.


FYI - Praz does have a special relationship with ASUS.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> It's not rude to answer a question asked to someone else, not on a forum. You PM'ed him, he didn't answer, take the hint.
> You can contact the Asus support in your area and you'll get an answer.


You aren't paying attention. I posted earlier that I have contacted ASUS support and even quoted the results. As far as Raja is concerned, was hoping he may have had PMs blocked and would answer from a post. Actually, it is rude to answer a question addressed specifically, no matter where the question was asked
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> ASUS website link below:
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/
> 
> 
> 
> strange... but not unprecedented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specific search works tho
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Are you calling me a liar? I've known about that URL for quite some time (all you have to do is do a search for the board on ASUS' website to find it). Praz posted his link while I was still composing my post so I didn't see it until after I posted. *And what makes you think Praz is as good as ASUS*? Does he have special insight into ASUS product production schedules that not even ASUS has? As far as being rude is concerned, it is rude to answer a question that was specifically addressed to someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI - Praz does have a special relationship with ASUS.
Click to expand...

And how was I supposed to know that (assuming it's true?)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Are you calling me a liar? I've known about that URL for quite some time (all you have to do is do a search for the board on ASUS' website to find it). Praz posted his link while I was still composing my post so I didn't see it until after I posted. And what makes you think Praz is as good as ASUS? Does he have special insight into ASUS product production schedules that not even ASUS has? As far as being rude is concerned, it is rude to answer a question that was specifically addressed to someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You need to lay off the caffeine, bro! Nobody is calling you a liar. I was referring to the fact that Praz or anyone in the board didn't know you were aware of the link and that's why he provided it. I guess you're not accustomed to people trying to be helpful.
Click to expand...

First, I'm not your, or anyone else's _bro_, something you could have easily ascertained if you had bothered to even glance at my user name or my signature. How many "bros" do you know named Jeannie?

Second, you have no way of knowing how much caffeine I consume (the answer is none, btw; I swore off that stuff over a decade ago and do not use any mind altering , energy enhancing, or recreational drugs). That statement by itself was insulting.

Third, your statement-_a link you apparently didn't have before and now claim you do_-definitely sounded like you were accusing me of lying.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> First, I'm not your, or anyone else's _bro_, something you could have easily ascertained if you had bothered to even glance at my user name or my signature. How many "bros" do you know named Jeannie?
> 
> Second, you have no way of knowing how much caffeine I consume (the answer is none, btw; I swore off that stuff over a decade ago and do not use any mind altering , energy enhancing, or recreational drugs). That statement by itself was insulting.
> 
> Third, your statement-_a link you apparently didn't have before and now claim you do_-definitely sounded like you were accusing me of lying.


My apologies, sis. Sorry about that, it's just I've seen too many girl avatars and titles used by males and wasn't sure.

But you really should lighten up, Maybe you should not have given up the coffee then! Again, don't take that comment seriously, they're meant to lighten the mood. I happen to appreciate ass-kicking women (Buffy being my favorite TV of all times, I have all 7 seasons) but you seem to take things too seriously. Nobody here is trying to insult you. Please take the glass as half full rather than half empty. Believe me, we're like a family here (with the X99 platform it's easy to be united







). Please give people here the benefit of the doubt.

Can we start over again?


----------



## KarmAvenger

If anyone could try to help me out that'd be awesome. I've heard of Raja's awesome help that's why a friend directed me here.

I have a X99-a 3.1 motherboard and i've sent it into RMA after the system had failed, (was working fine for 7 months)Edit: I unplugged everything, inserted 24pin without 8pin and power went through. Plugged in 8pin and system would not turn on at all. They replaced the 8pin and said "it worked" They sent it to the wrong address had to go through loops to fix it. Got the board back today and seen 2 bent pins on Power/LED/Reset. Powered the board and it briefly turned on with a 00 code. Contacted ASUS they want me to RMA the board again but wont be helpful with any advanced rma or offer anything cause its only a x99-a They blamed the bent pins on shipping somehow which doesn't make much sense to me. So I believe i still have a damaged board that will barely do anything along side a now damaged 5820k. If anyone could shed some light for me or offer me advice it'd be greatly appreciated. I just thought the customer support over the phone would be better but I've been hung up on, lied to, and a manager there was not helpful at all with fixing shipment. I used to love ASUS products and worked so well until now for me. I know i should contact Intel for RMA on the 5820k but is there anything else besides just sending the motherboard back again for hopefully fixing it finally?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> First, I'm not your, or anyone else's _bro_, something you could have easily ascertained if you had bothered to even glance at my user name or my signature. How many "bros" do you know named Jeannie?
> 
> Second, you have no way of knowing how much caffeine I consume (the answer is none, btw; I swore off that stuff over a decade ago and do not use any mind altering , energy enhancing, or recreational drugs). That statement by itself was insulting.
> 
> Third, your statement-_a link you apparently didn't have before and now claim you do_-definitely sounded like you were accusing me of lying.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Are you calling me a liar? I've known about that URL for quite some time (all you have to do is do a search for the board on ASUS' website to find it). Praz posted his link while I was still composing my post so I didn't see it until after I posted. And what makes you think Praz is as good as ASUS? Does he have special insight into ASUS product production schedules that not even ASUS has? As far as being rude is concerned, it is rude to answer a question that was specifically addressed to someone else.


Just contact a local etailer and stop being weird...

And by that i mean pick up the phone and ask for availability / ETA.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmAvenger*
> 
> If anyone could try to help me out that'd be awesome. I've heard of Raja's awesome help that's why a friend directed me here.
> 
> I have a X99-a 3.1 motherboard and i've sent it into RMA after the system had failed, (was working fine for 7 months) the board would only halfway power without the 8pin in. They replaced the 8pin and said "it worked" They sent it to the wrong address had to go through loops to fix it. Got the board back today and seen 2 bent pins on Power/LED/Reset. Powered the board and it briefly turned on with a 00 code. Contacted ASUS they want me to RMA the board again but wont be helpful with any advanced rma or offer anything cause its only a x99-a They blamed the bent pins on shipping somehow which doesn't make much sense to me. So I believe i still have a damaged board that will barely do anything along side a now damaged 5820k. If anyone could shed some light for me or offer me advice it'd be greatly appreciated. I just thought the customer support over the phone would be better but I've been hung up on, lied to, and a manager there was not helpful at all with fixing shipment. I used to love ASUS products and worked so well until now for me. I know i should contact Intel for RMA on the 5820k but is there anything else besides just sending the motherboard back again for hopefully fixing it finally?


If you are based in North America, drop me a PM with your RMA number. I will forward it to one of the RMA team (I don't work in RMA or service, so that's all I can do).

*I have a X99-a 3.1 motherboard and i've sent it into RMA after the system had failed, (was working fine for 7 months) the board would only halfway power without the 8pin in.
*

The board will not power up without the EPS 12V connector inserted from the PSU. Maybe you worded the above section incorrectly?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> First, I'm not your, or anyone else's _bro_, something you could have easily ascertained if you had bothered to even glance at my user name or my signature. How many "bros" do you know named Jeannie?
> 
> Second, you have no way of knowing how much caffeine I consume (the answer is none, btw; I swore off that stuff over a decade ago and do not use any mind altering , energy enhancing, or recreational drugs). That statement by itself was insulting.
> 
> Third, your statement-_a link you apparently didn't have before and now claim you do_-definitely sounded like you were accusing me of lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Are you calling me a liar? I've known about that URL for quite some time (all you have to do is do a search for the board on ASUS' website to find it). Praz posted his link while I was still composing my post so I didn't see it until after I posted. And what makes you think Praz is as good as ASUS? Does he have special insight into ASUS product production schedules that not even ASUS has? As far as being rude is concerned, it is rude to answer a question that was specifically addressed to someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just contact a local etailer and stop being weird...
> 
> And by that i mean pick up the phone and ask for availability / ETA.
Click to expand...

Like they will have inside knowledge of what ASUS is doing? Not to mention the only two local ones never stocked this board.

Besides, it's a moot point know. Rajah just posted a little over 30 minutes ago and still didn't answer my question. He also made it clear he has been ignoring my PMs when he advised someone else to PM him. Between his ignoring me (at the very least, he could have said he didn't know; repeatedly not acknowledging a potential customer is rude and a bad business practice) and the non-answers I've been getting from ASUS, I've pretty much decided I will never buy any of their products again due to their worthless customer service.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Like they will have inside knowledge of what ASUS is doing? Not to mention the only two local ones never stocked this board.
> 
> Besides, it's a moot point know. Rajah just posted a little over 30 minutes ago and still didn't answer my question. He also made it clear he has been ignoring my PMs when he advised someone else to PM him. Between his ignoring me (at the very least, he could have said he didn't know; repeatedly not acknowledging a potential customer is rude and a bad business practice) and the non-answers I've been getting from ASUS, I've pretty much decided I will never buy any of their products again due to their worthless customer service.


Trust me, it's not inside knowledge being able to determine product availability. Best of luck to you.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Like they will have inside knowledge of what ASUS is doing? Not to mention the only two local ones never stocked this board.
> 
> Besides, it's a moot point know. Rajah just posted a little over 30 minutes ago and still didn't answer my question. He also made it clear he has been ignoring my PMs when he advised someone else to PM him. Between his ignoring me (at the very least, he could have said he didn't know; repeatedly not acknowledging a potential customer is rude and a bad business practice) and the non-answers I've been getting from ASUS, I've pretty much decided I will never buy any of their products again due to their worthless customer service.


Go to bed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Trust me, it's not inside knowledge being able to determine product availability. Best of luck to you.


nah, well wishes not warranted. Blocked.


----------



## Kravicka

will be ever bios 2101 on X99-A usb 3.1 ? or next 2201 ?


----------



## Kimir

If there is no need for an update, there won't be any. Do you experience some issues to ask this?


----------



## [email protected]

Episode 3 is now live!!

The ASUS Straight Edge podcast returns with a new episode featuring longtime Intel PR manager Dan Snyder, and strategic marketing lead for enthusiasts, Aaron Mcgavock. With 40 years of experience at Intel between them, Dan and Aaron have lots of insights related to tech and media to share. We present our questions and yours, to dig deep and get the nitty gritty details. These guys both have engineering backgrounds - this is not an episode to miss!

Click here to listen to the podcast!

Timeline

Intro and guest bio 0:00~2:04

History

Intel's game changing architecture - Conroe 2:04~5:25
Changes in tech media/PR 5:25 ~ 8:18

Future

Where do Intel see the desktop market going over the next 5 years? 8:18~10:56
What's the long-term outlook for HEDT product line? 10:56~13:30

Chipset release cadence

Why are enthusiast platforms updated slower than desktop platforms? 13:30~15:40

Overclocking

Intel's changing stance on overclocking 15:40~18:30
Why are Xeon CPUs locked? 18:30~21:20
Why did Intel remove overclocking from non-K CPUs? 21:20~24:05
What's the best way to stress test a CPU? 24:05~26:30
What determines the choice of thermal interface material for various CPUs? 26:30~29:40
What determines the gap between the CPU die and IHS? 29:40~34:21
Outside of silicon design, what can be done to improve CPU performance? 34:22~35:39
6700K overclocking - why are yields so good? 35:39~37:21

VR & Gaming

Why do K series CPUs have an IGP? 37:25~40:33
How can Intel help improve VR performance? 40:33~43:20

Mobile

Intel's Speedshift versus SpeedStep - what's the difference? 43:21~47:20
Will there be a Skylake phone? Is making one possible given there is a Core M compute stick? 47:21~48:40


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If there is no need for an update, there won't be any. Do you experience some issues to ask this?


There have been parallel updates between original X99-A and X99-A USB 3.1. They are after all the same board other than the USB 3.1 ports. There was a 2101 back in Jan 8 for the original X99-A for improved stability, and so far not for the USB 3.1. If it was appropriate of the non-USB 3.1, it should logically be appropriate for the similar board. We are after all overclockers and will benefit from improved stability even if we don't currently have a problem, as in I might be able to go faster.

Overclocker = take it to the limit!


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> There have been parallel updates between original X99-A and X99-A USB 3.1. They are after all the same board other than the USB 3.1 ports. There was a 2101 back in Jan 8 for the original X99-A for improved stability, and so far not for the USB 3.1. If it was appropriate of the non-USB 3.1, it should logically be appropriate for the similar board. We are after all overclockers and will benefit from improved stability even if we don't currently have a problem, as in I might be able to go faster.
> 
> Overclocker = take it to the limit!


+1 Well said


----------



## Kimir

Improved stability is only a generic message, newer bios doesn't mean better bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Episode 3 is now live!!
> 
> The ASUS Straight Edge podcast returns with a new episode featuring longtime Intel PR manager Dan Snyder, and strategic marketing lead for enthusiasts, Aaron Mcgavock. With 40 years of experience at Intel between them, Dan and Aaron have lots of insights related to tech and media to share. We present our questions and yours, to dig deep and get the nitty gritty details. These guys both have engineering backgrounds - this is not an episode to miss!
> 
> Click here to listen to the podcast!
> 
> Timeline
> 
> Intro and guest bio 0:00~2:04
> 
> History
> 
> Intel's game changing architecture - Conroe 2:04~5:25
> Changes in tech media/PR 5:25 ~ 8:18
> 
> Future
> 
> Where do Intel see the desktop market going over the next 5 years? 8:18~10:56
> What's the long-term outlook for HEDT product line? 10:56~13:30
> 
> Chipset release cadence
> 
> Why are enthusiast platforms updated slower than desktop platforms? 13:30~15:40
> 
> Overclocking
> 
> Intel's changing stance on overclocking 15:40~18:30
> Why are Xeon CPUs locked? 18:30~21:20
> Why did Intel remove overclocking from non-K CPUs? 21:20~24:05
> What's the best way to stress test a CPU? 24:05~26:30
> What determines the choice of thermal interface material for various CPUs? 26:30~29:40
> What determines the gap between the CPU die and IHS? 29:40~34:21
> Outside of silicon design, what can be done to improve CPU performance? 34:22~35:39
> 6700K overclocking - why are yields so good? 35:39~37:21
> 
> VR & Gaming
> 
> Why do K series CPUs have an IGP? 37:25~40:33
> How can Intel help improve VR performance? 40:33~43:20
> 
> Mobile
> 
> Intel's Speedshift versus SpeedStep - what's the difference? 43:21~47:20
> Will there be a Skylake phone? Is making one possible given there is a Core M compute stick? 47:21~48:40


nice - i hope to have time to listen tonight.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Improved stability is only a generic message, newer bios doesn't mean better bios.


You're absolutely right. The new BIOS could be better or could be worse or may not make a difference. How do you know which is it? You try it and see what happens!









If you don't feel a need, that's fine. Others of us being the adventurous type with time in our hands like to check things out.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> If you don't feel a need, that's fine. *Others of us being the adventurous type with time in our hands like to check things out*.


That's us!









Ticking along nicely on 2101, but it's been a couple of months without an update, hoping for something soon so I can break my setup again.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That's us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ticking along nicely on 2101, but it's been a couple of months without an update, hoping for something soon so I can break my setup again.


Hahah that tickled me


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Seemed really pumped about Broadwell-E


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Seemed really pumped about Broadwell-E


Broadwell-E, yeah baby!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Seemed really pumped about Broadwell-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broadwell-E, yeah baby!
Click to expand...

Same here, ready for another run at the silicon lottery, my haswell-e chip is below average.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Seemed really pumped about Broadwell-E


when is launch?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> when is launch?


Right about noon..

Oh, launch? They played all speculation pretty close to the vest, but I got the gist that it was coming pretty quick.


----------



## Kutalion

Negative, expect extreme sku in april/may, rest in Q3.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Negative, expect extreme sku in april/may, rest in Q3.


yeah - I heard late 2Q also. an unlocked 10 core that can take the heat will be a treat.

speaking of lunch...


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

By "pretty quick", I meant in the next few months as opposed to like the end of the year. April/May and late Q2 are "pretty quick" in my world.


----------



## Kimir

Meh, I expect the refresh to be announced at the Computex (May 31 - June 4) and the availability to be a few weeks after that. So maybe July?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Meh, I expect the refresh to be announced at the Computex (May 31 - June 4) and the availability to be a few weeks after that. So maybe July?


This is the most likely time for it yes


----------



## Jpmboy

Tic or Toc.


----------



## xixou

Hi,

Intel support was totally bad about the power cap after resume on windows 10 bug (when VCCSA was set to auto and power limits were set in the bios along the C states enabled).

I tested again and Microsoft have fixed the issue, windows 10 resume is now working as good as windows 7.


----------



## Desolutional

Good to hear!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Intel support was totally bad about the power cap after resume on windows 10 bug (when VCCSA was set to auto and power limits were set in the bios along the C states enabled).
> 
> I tested again and Microsoft have fixed the issue, windows 10 resume is now working as good as windows 7.


Now if we could get some Broadwell-E processors to resume properly ....


----------



## ondoy

does a x99-a asus board support an e5 2686 v3 cpu ?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> does a x99-a asus board support an e5 2686 v3 cpu ?


You need to check the processor list in the Asus support page for the board.


----------



## ondoy

it says it supports E5 2699 v3, it doesn't mention E5 2686 v3...
but both are identical in specs...


----------



## Desolutional

It should be plug and play, the entire E5 2011-3 socket family is supposed to be supported. Doesn't make much sense supporting the high end chip and not any of the slightly lower spec ones. If I was needing a Xeon, I'd also be using an ECC mobo.


----------



## Azazil1190

Hi guys one quick question. .
Can I run on bclk 100 my 16gb 2800 gskill ?
Asus x99amobo.cause I dont want to use xmp prof.
Thnx in advance


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Hi guys one quick question. .
> Can I run on bclk 100 my 16gb 2800 gskill ?
> Asus x99amobo.cause I dont want to use xmp prof.
> Thnx in advance


2800 on 100 base clock can still be temperamental depending on the CPU, the preferred strap for 2800 is still 1.25


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2800 on 100 base clock can still be temperamental depending on the CPU, the preferred strap for 2800 is still 1.25


Thnx mate for the answer i ll stay at 2666 15-15-15-35 im stable to those clocks
I dont know if i must try at 3000
my memorys is 3200

Sorry for my English


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Thnx mate for the answer i ll stay at 2666 15-15-15-35 im stable to those clocks
> I dont know if i must try at 3000
> my memorys is 3200
> 
> Sorry for my English


No problem, however for future reference this is the support thread for North America







. Feel free to ask questions in the stability thread in my sig or obviously contact ASUS support for your region


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Hi guys one quick question. .
> Can I run on bclk 100 my 16gb 2800 gskill ?
> Asus x99amobo.cause I dont want to use xmp prof.
> Thnx in advance


On strap 100, you should aim for 3200, or 2666 with tight timing. You might be surprised how easy 3200 is...even my very early 2400 kit does 3200, a higher binned kit like yours should too.


----------



## Azazil1190

Thnx guys for the answers must to make my tests and see how stable I can be


----------



## Scrimstar

Can you use the m.2 card and have two graphics cards at 16/16 on the Deluxe? 5930k and I want to get two m.2's


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Can you use the m.2 card and have two graphics cards at 16/16 on the Deluxe? 5930k and I want to get two m.2's


Yes, you can use two M.2 SSDs (one in the M. 2 slot and another via the PCIe M.2 card) while running a SLI with two cards running at x16. There is no option for M.2 RAID.


----------



## Scrimstar

Ok, I was just making sure that m.2 card wouldn't be blocked by 2 dual slot GPU. I want 1TB of raw speed


----------



## djgar

Yes, Virginia, all comes to those who wait ... and wait ... and wait









BIOS 2101 now available for X99-A USB 3.1:

X99-A USB 3.1 Downloads


----------



## djgar

Wow! After upgrading the BIOS to 2101 I can now run my CPU @ BCLK 102.9 / 4.63 GHz, mem @ DDR4-3300/14-15-14-34-1T. It ran stressapp for an hour no problem and Realbench for 2.5 hours.

Only problem is, the benchmarks are noticeably lower than BIOS 2001 @ 4.62 BCLK 102.7. As an example, the Windows WINSAT MEM utility yields ~57,600 for BIOS 2001. With BIOS 2101 same settings I get ~54,000.

Aida64 cache and mem benchmark tool shows similar comparatively lower results (and always shows the CPU mult @33 rather than 45).

To double-check that my BIOS upgrade was valid I went back to 2001 and benchmarks went up, then re-upgraded to 2101 and benchmarks went down again.

Raja, Praz, can you shed some light here? Is this what they meant by "improved stability"?









On the bright side, OC is not boring anymore







.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Wow! After upgrading the BIOS to 2101 I can now run my CPU @ BCLK 102.9 / 4.63 GHz, mem @ DDR4-3300/14-15-14-34-1T. It ran stressapp for an hour no problem and Realbench for 2.5 hours.
> 
> Only problem is, the benchmarks are noticeably lower than BIOS 2001 @ 4.62 BCLK 102.7. As an example, the Windows WINSAT MEM utility yields ~57,600 for BIOS 2001. With BIOS 2101 same settings I get ~54,000.
> 
> Aida64 cache and mem benchmark tool shows similar comparatively lower results (and always shows the CPU mult @33 rather than 45).
> 
> To double-check that my BIOS upgrade was valid I went back to 2001 and benchmarks went up, then re-upgraded to 2101 and benchmarks went down again.
> 
> Raja, Praz, can you shed some light here? Is this what they meant by "improved stability"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side, OC is not boring anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hello

At this stage of the platform life any increase in memory stability/speed will mostly be due to default memory settings values.To regain previous performance will require tweaking these settings.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> At this stage of the platform life any increase in memory stability/speed will mostly be due to default memory settings values.To regain previous performance will require tweaking these settings.


So you're referring to all those "Auto" secondary timing settings ... Ouch! I wouldn't know where or how to begin







.

Well, as they say, be careful what you wish for


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> So you're referring to all those "Auto" secondary timing settings ... Ouch! I wouldn't know where or how to begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Well, as they say, be careful what you wish for


Hello

Both secondary and tertiary timings.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Both secondary and tertiary timings.


Well, thanks for the heads-up. Let me know if you have any suggestions








. Some benchmarks picked up from the higher CPU clock, some lost from the memory drop. Well, if it was easy it would be boring.


----------



## djgar

OK, after a couple more stress test sessions I have ended up with 4.7 GHz @ DDR4-3343 14-15-14-34-1T with one hour stressapp and 2.5 hours RealBench. I had to raise the adaptive vcore turbo from 1.315v to 1.33v, with vcore being reported as 1.376 a large part of the time with occasional short 1.39v stints. Max core temp was 74c.

The faster CPU speed should hopefully more than make up for the drop in memory thru-put. The Aida64 report shows increased scores for all tests except of course the memory speed ones.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> Hello
> 
> Both secondary and tertiary timings.


You ever going to write a guide for these? I could use some hint on the single voltages as well, I can only halfway guess what I am doing based on patterns from auto settings, and that is not really getting me far.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You ever going to write a guide for these? I could use some hint on the single voltages as well, I can only halfway guess what I am doing based on patterns from auto settings, and that is not really getting me far.


I did a comparison of all secondary & tertiary timings between BIOS 2001 & 2101 as set by the auto setting in the BIOS screens and they were exactly the same. But that's in lowest usage mode so they could vary differently as cpu utilization went up. But I know of no way to see that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, after a couple more stress test sessions I have ended up with 4.7 GHz @ DDR4-3343 14-15-14-34-1T with one hour stressapp and 2.5 hours RealBench. I had to raise the adaptive vcore turbo from 1.315v to 1.33v, with vcore being reported as 1.376 a large part of the time with occasional short 1.39v stints. Max core temp was 74c.
> 
> The faster CPU speed should hopefully more than make up for the drop in memory thru-put. The Aida64 report shows increased scores for all tests except of course the memory speed ones.


nice job on the ram digar! 3343c14 is the best 24/7 I've seen.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Wow! After upgrading the BIOS to 2101 I can now run my CPU @ BCLK 102.9 / 4.63 GHz, mem @ DDR4-3300/14-15-14-34-1T. It ran stressapp for an hour no problem and Realbench for 2.5 hours.
> 
> Only problem is, the benchmarks are noticeably lower than BIOS 2001 @ 4.62 BCLK 102.7. As an example, the Windows WINSAT MEM utility yields ~57,600 for BIOS 2001. With BIOS 2101 same settings I get ~54,000.
> 
> Aida64 cache and mem benchmark tool shows similar comparatively lower results (and always shows the CPU mult @33 rather than 45).
> 
> To double-check that my BIOS upgrade was valid I went back to 2001 and benchmarks went up, then re-upgraded to 2101 and benchmarks went down again.
> 
> Raja, Praz, can you shed some light here? Is this what they meant by "improved stability"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side, OC is not boring anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's impressive, you should submit some 3300+ results in the memory stability thread in my sig! Doubt we will see many more on this platform or at least HWE.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice job on the ram digar! 3343c14 is the best 24/7 I've seen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's impressive, you should submit some 3300+ results in the memory stability thread in my sig! Doubt we will see many more on this platform or at least HWE.


Thanks, guys! But that's probably due to the 2101 BIOS. Ironically, basic memory throughput is better with BIOS 2001 @ DDR4-3286. Everything else looks better now though.


----------



## HatallaS

Any one tried the Corsair DDR dominator CAL10, it's pretty "slow" at 2400 but dat'CAL10 is making me all fuzzy on the inside.


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there someone who seen a B1 error code at boot on windows loading before the loading circle appear?
I can do Memtest for hours, Realbench for hours, prime 95 for some minutes, aida for hours,
but every 20 cold boot, 1 hangs with b1 error.

what does it means?


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Updated to Windows 10 - everything is fine but couldn't install for sata driver!?

I did download latest chipset version from here:

http://www.guru3d.com/files-categories/mainboard-drivers-intel.html

Installed everything except SATA controller



How can I find this driver?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Is there someone who seen a B1 error code at boot on windows loading before the loading circle appear?
> I can do Memtest for hours, Realbench for hours, prime 95 for some minutes, aida for hours,
> but every 20 cold boot, 1 hangs with b1 error.
> 
> what does it means?


RAM training.

Your ASUS board has DRAM voltage on the main page, and then another one one the memory page.

Set your voltage on the main page higher by .2 or something, and then go into the memory timing page and set the eventual DRAM voltage to what your main page VDIMM currently is. This will give your memory a bit extra voltage to get through training (often the hardest thing we ask of our sticks.)

If that doesn't clear it up, give VCCSA a little bump.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Updated to Windows 10 - everything is fine but couldn't install for sata driver!?
> 
> I did download latest chipset version from here:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-categories/mainboard-drivers-intel.html
> 
> Installed everything except SATA controller
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I find this driver?


If you don't have RAID arrays in the Intel chipset just install the driver without the RST app (the f6flpy download).

Intel RST Driver


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> RAM training.
> 
> Your ASUS board has DRAM voltage on the main page, and then another one one the memory page.
> 
> Set your voltage on the main page higher by .2 or something, and then go into the memory timing page and set the eventual DRAM voltage to what your main page VDIMM currently is. This will give your memory a bit extra voltage to get through training (often the hardest thing we ask of our sticks.)
> 
> If that doesn't clear it up, give VCCSA a little bump.


I know that asus has some problem with usb at boot, can this be that case?
My vccsa is at +0.230v, more than enough I think for 2666MHz cas 15 on a 2800MHz kit and 3.8GHz cache.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I did download and installed from inf file. And looks like



But as I remember, it should be like this, am I wrong?

Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset 6-Port SATA AHCI Controller - 8D02

in windows 8.1, was like this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Updated to Windows 10 - everything is fine but couldn't install for sata driver!?
> 
> I did download latest chipset version from here:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-categories/mainboard-drivers-intel.html
> 
> Installed everything except SATA controller
> 
> 
> 
> How can I find this driver?


try two things:

1) right click > update driver > let windows search
2) insert the DVD that came with the MB, same as #1 except point the driver search tool to the dvd and let it search.

If neither works... make sure you have MEI and intel chipset most recent versions installed.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> none of you confirms what I've found with the new bios 2101
> bandwidth rams performed tests with Aida declined least Asus x99 deluxe
> I await your answers


Might be a little too late to the party but Asus just put this update a week ago for the X99-A/ U3.1. And I got this performance decline in Aida64 as well as my games. it is a decrease by about 3-5%. I reverted back to 2001 since it does perform better and I don't have issues with it.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> I did download and installed from inf file. And looks like
> 
> 
> 
> But as I remember, it should be like this, am I wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset 6-Port SATA AHCI Controller - 8D02
> 
> 
> 
> in windows 8.1, was like this.


I'm in Windows 10 so it looks a bit different. But you should be OK.


----------



## Scrimstar

Is there a difference between x16/x16 vs x16/x8? I don't think you can do x16/x16 w. 2 dual slot GPUs, whilst using the x4 slot... I don't understand why they did this on the deluxe 3.1!!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Is there a difference between x16/x16 vs x16/x8? I don't think you can do x16/x16 w. 2 dual slot GPUs, whilst using the x4 slot... I don't understand why they did this on the deluxe 3.1!!!


This has been covered more times than I care to mention. 16x/8x does not carry any real-world performance penalty. 8x GEN3 has roughly equal bandwidth to 16x GEN2


----------



## Scrimstar

i dont even know if u can configure sli with the 2/4 slots. Do you not understand my problem??


----------



## Silent Scone

I do understand. I was answering your question as to if there were a difference. It is difficult to answer any further as you've not said whatelse you are looking to install. Two dual slot cards limits you. You can run both cards at 16x whilst using the bottom slot if needed. If that is not enough then the RVE may be a better board for you


----------



## Scrimstar

I want to run SLI with 2 dual slot GPU, whilst using the PCIx4 for the m.2 card. I am using two m.2 modules. I am going to get a 5930k, so I referred to ASUS' picture for 2way SLI. I don't mind if it's x8, but can I really fit a dual slot gpu on slot1 along with the x4 slot, Is it confirmed that you can SLI in any slot though


----------



## Silent Scone

Slots 1 and 4 for the GPU and 2 for the card.


----------



## Scrimstar

which slot are u referring to as 2 for the m.2 card?




*
nvm, never knew you could stick an x4 in the x16 slot.









so i can probably just use the 1/2/3 slot in the picture, and avoid the x4 slot*


----------



## Silent Scone

I thought you might


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> nvm, never knew you could stick an x4 in the x16 slot.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Anyone noticed (2101 bios);

When I choose Load Optimized or CLR CMOS button, it starts and lock @ bios screen. Never join to bios, shows code A2 and restarts. Always. Until I remove power cord and waits 5 min. This never happened previos bioses.

_A2 - IDE detect._


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Anyone noticed (2101 bios);
> 
> When I choose Load Optimized or CLR CMOS button, it starts and lock @ bios screen. Never join to bios, shows code A2 and restarts. Always. Until I remove power cord and waits 5 min. This never happened previos bioses.
> 
> _A2 - IDE detect._


Not to mention it decreases performance by a good 5% when compared to 2001. It didn't take me long to revert back to 2001 after trying this BIOS.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Not to mention it decreases performance by a good 5% when compared to 2001. It didn't take me long to revert back to 2001 after trying this BIOS.


I haven't noticed any decreased performance, what are you using to test that? The only chance I've noticed with this BIOS is it seems to have possibly fixed an instability issue I was having with ASUS Realbench.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Not to mention it decreases performance by a good 5% when compared to 2001. It didn't take me long to revert back to 2001 after trying this BIOS.


Yes, memory throughput decreases some. However, I was now able to overclock the CPU speed significantly better. Overall now all my benchmarks are higher except the basic memory.


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

guys, maybe someone could provide me advices for my requests http://www.overclock.net/t/1596325/bluetooth-dongle-with-aptx-hd-codec-support-advice-needed and http://www.overclock.net/t/1580373/bose-soundlink-mini-vs-lg-music-flow-p7-advice-needed
seems like noone reads audio forum at all


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *He1p1ess n00b*
> 
> guys, maybe someone could provide me advices for my requests http://www.overclock.net/t/1596325/bluetooth-dongle-with-aptx-hd-codec-support-advice-needed and http://www.overclock.net/t/1580373/bose-soundlink-mini-vs-lg-music-flow-p7-advice-needed
> seems like noone reads audio forum at all


Well, other than BIOS beeps the most listening I do is occasional Amazon MP3 previews ...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yes, memory throughput decreases some. However, I was now able to overclock the CPU speed significantly better. Overall now all my benchmarks are higher except the basic memory.


OCCT Stable?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> OCCT Stable?


Check my previous posts a couple of pages back - 2.5 hours RealBench and one hour stressapp. Works for me for 24x7







.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> OCCT Stable?


On BIOS 2001, I would fail RealBench after anywhere from 30 minutes to 1 1/2 hours, even at stock settings. Now on BIOS 2101, even with my OC, I am able to pass 8 hrs without a problem. I honestly thought something was wrong with my RAM until now.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Not to mention it decreases performance by a good 5% when compared to 2001. It didn't take me long to revert back to 2001 after trying this BIOS.


Do you mean CPU performance decrease by 5%, my benchmark does not show this decreased performance.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Check my previous posts a couple of pages back - 2.5 hours RealBench and one hour stressapp. Works for me for 24x7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Until it crashes.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> On BIOS 2001, I would fail RealBench after anywhere from 30 minutes to 1 1/2 hours, even at stock settings. Now on BIOS 2101, even with my OC, I am able to pass 8 hrs without a problem. I honestly thought something was wrong with my RAM until now.


Failure at stock indicates the stress testing program or your Windows installation is broken, I'd take the former.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Until it crashes.


So far so good!


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Until it crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failure at stock indicates the stress testing program or your Windows installation is broken, I'd take the former.


Yea I was starting to seriously think there was something iffy with RealBench but it still made me mad that it wouldn't pass. Pretty certain there was nothing wrong with my Windows 10 installation, was a brand new installation not too long ago. Haven't had any issues outside of RealBench. Either way the BIOS update seems to have fixed that.


----------



## Desolutional

Realbench can mess about with certain display manager configs (e.g. running a full-screen app, switching borderless, overclocked GPUs, etc.) or mixed GPUs for stuff like running low performance tertiary displays (as per my sig). IMHO, CPUs and GPUs should be stressed separately. As Realbench doesn't offer said options, I always use the h.265 benchmark (for quick stability analysis) or OCCT (for absolutely rock solid stability) for the CPUs, Linux GSAT (apt-get: stressapptest) for RAM - I don't like HCI personally as it also stresses the cache subsystem (which OCCT does better) and Heaven 4.0 for GPU core and Valley 1.0 for GPU VRAM.

3 hours of OCCT will iron out nearly all issues, 6 hours is 100% stable. 5 runs of 4K P-mode overkill 2x is enough for quick testing for h.265. GSAT for 6 hours will iron out majority of issues. 12 hours of GSAT will ensure 100% stability, with only issues occurring possibly due to DRAM Training on POST. Heaven 4.0, 2 hours max run time should do it for core. Valley 1.0 is a matter of observing and waiting for artifacts - once you reach high levels of core OC and also try to OC VRAM, errors in VRAM might not manifest themselves in the form of rainbow artifacts or weird texture glitches, but rather a sudden apparent halt of the program and little cyan (light blue) boxes appear in a uniform pattern across the whole screen. That symbolises that the VRAM is nearly stable, but not stable enough to retain stability for prolonged use (such as gaming marathons). That could be an issue with power distribution on the card - nothing you can do to fix that, that's down to the PCB design and how many phases are present.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Yea I was starting to seriously think there was something iffy with RealBench but it still made me mad that it wouldn't pass. Pretty certain there was nothing wrong with my Windows 10 installation, was a brand new installation not too long ago. Haven't had any issues outside of RealBench. Either way the BIOS update seems to have fixed that.


This implies the system wasn't perfectly stable on the previous UEFI builds.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This implies the system wasn't perfectly stable on the previous UEFI builds.


Raja, if you're from asus pls check this post;
_
Anyone noticed (2101 bios);

When I choose Load Optimized or CLR CMOS button, it starts and lock @ bios screen. Never join to bios, shows code A2 and restarts. Always. Until I remove power cord and waits 5 min. This never happened previos bioses.

A2 - IDE detect._

2101 should be updated. CLR CMOS or "Load Optimized" doesn't work as should it be.


----------



## ITAngel

Any here can tell me if the CPU__OPT Fan Header is full PWM like the CPU Fan header?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Any here can tell me if the CPU__OPT Fan Header is full PWM like the CPU Fan header?


Yes it is. Just bear in mind that it is slave to the CPU header.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Realbench can mess about with certain display manager configs (e.g. running a full-screen app, switching borderless, overclocked GPUs, etc.) or mixed GPUs for stuff like running low performance tertiary displays (as per my sig). IMHO, CPUs and GPUs should be stressed separately. As Realbench doesn't offer said options, I always use the h.265 benchmark (for quick stability analysis) or OCCT (for absolutely rock solid stability) for the CPUs, Linux GSAT (apt-get: stressapptest) for RAM - I don't like HCI personally as it also stresses the cache subsystem (which OCCT does better) and Heaven 4.0 for GPU core and Valley 1.0 for GPU VRAM.
> 
> 3 hours of OCCT will iron out nearly all issues, 6 hours is 100% stable. 5 runs of 4K P-mode overkill 2x is enough for quick testing for h.265. GSAT for 6 hours will iron out majority of issues. 12 hours of GSAT will ensure 100% stability, with only issues occurring possibly due to DRAM Training on POST. Heaven 4.0, 2 hours max run time should do it for core. Valley 1.0 is a matter of observing and waiting for artifacts - once you reach high levels of core OC and also try to OC VRAM, errors in VRAM might not manifest themselves in the form of rainbow artifacts or weird texture glitches, but rather a sudden apparent halt of the program and little cyan (light blue) boxes appear in a uniform pattern across the whole screen. That symbolises that the VRAM is nearly stable, but not stable enough to retain stability for prolonged use (such as gaming marathons). That could be an issue with power distribution on the card - nothing you can do to fix that, that's down to the PCB design and how many phases are present.


How did you arrive at vbuffer stability being down to how many phases are present? That is quite a stretch.


----------



## inedenimadam

Does anybody know a way to add an offset to a thermal sensor? I have a sneaking suspicion my add-on thermal diode is a few Cs off. If I cant do it through my motherboard, is it possible through HWiNFO?


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes it is. Just bear in mind that it is slave to the CPU header.


I see, I have a fan on CPU_Fan header and the pump in thje CPU_OPT Fan header but since the pump dosen't report rpm is hard for me to know if is being manage the same as the fan or solo.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> I see, I have a fan on CPU_Fan header and the pump in thje CPU_OPT Fan header but since the pump dosen't report rpm is hard for me to know if is being manage the same as the fan or solo.


Hello

As @[email protected] wrote above anything connected to the CPU_OPT will follow the same rules as being used for the CPU_Fan header. The configuration you are using is one that should not be used regardless.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> I see, I have a fan on CPU_Fan header and the pump in thje CPU_OPT Fan header but since the pump dosen't report rpm is hard for me to know if is being manage the same as the fan or solo.


What pump do you have? My XSPC D5 pump / reservoir has a tach lead which is the only thing I connect to the CPU_OPT header so I get an RPM reading, but I drive it full continuously with 12V.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This implies the system wasn't perfectly stable on the previous UEFI builds.


It definitely seems like something was amiss with the 2001 bios and my setup. Like I said, I didn't have any issues outside of RealBench but it was enough to bug me. I had loaded optimized defaults without XMP on and was still getting the same problems with RealBench. After I updated to 2101, was able to run RealBench for 8 hrs without any issues and that is with my 4.0GHz overclock and running the memory at the rated XMP speeds of 2666MHz. I'm wondering if it is possible I had a corrupted BIOS before or if there was just something in the older BIOS that just didn't agree with my components.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What pump do you have? My XSPC D5 pump / reservoir has a tach lead which is the only thing I connect to the CPU_OPT header so I get an RPM reading, but I drive it full continuously with 12V.


I have the ek D5 Revo pwm pump.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> I have the ek D5 Revo pwm pump.


If it's the XTOP D5 revo it looks like it should report RPM through its tach wire in the PWM connector.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> If it's the XTOP D5 revo it looks like it should report RPM through its tach wire in the PWM connector.


Yea is the XTOP model, and even though it seems to be working fine is just not reporting any RPM. =/ When I looked the wires looks like they are attached to the unit just fine.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Yea is the XTOP model, and even though it seems to be working fine is just not reporting any RPM. =/ When I looked the wires looks like they are attached to the unit just fine.


What are you using to read your system? Does it say 0 or just no reading? Maybe try tinkering with the wires







. I've had one or two situations like that.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What are you using to read your system? Does it say 0 or just no reading? Maybe try tinkering with the wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've had one or two situations like that.


it display 0 on the Thermal Radar 2 or even on Bios on two separate motherboards EVGA X99 Micro and ASUS Sabertooth X99


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *He1p1ess n00b*
> 
> guys, maybe someone could provide me advices for my requests http://www.overclock.net/t/1596325/bluetooth-dongle-with-aptx-hd-codec-support-advice-needed and http://www.overclock.net/t/1580373/bose-soundlink-mini-vs-lg-music-flow-p7-advice-needed
> seems like noone reads audio forum at all


honestty - neither is audiophile stuff.








So any comparison will necessarily be influenced by the surrounding environment... and non one has yours. So testing by someone else that is not equipped to manage in direct sound effect is pretty meaningless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Until it crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failure at stock indicates the stress testing program or your Windows installation is broken, I'd take the former.


eh - OCCT is very overrated. It'sd good, but unfortunately there is no single APP that covers all the bases - IMO. Do you have an example were it was the only test to uncover an instability that a good (and sensible) test regime did not?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Does anybody know a way to add an offset to a thermal sensor? I have a sneaking suspicion my add-on thermal diode is a few Cs off. If I cant do it through my motherboard, is it possible through HWiNFO?


Can't you offset the readouts in HWInfo? Right click the sensor and adjust.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> I see, I have a fan on CPU_Fan header and the pump in thje CPU_OPT Fan header but since the pump dosen't report rpm is hard for me to know if is being manage the same as the fan or solo.


You know the cpu and opt fan header only reads rpm from the cpu header.. and a pump >12W (1Amp) is not a healthy thing for the fan headers. The one controller in bios manages both.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Does anybody know a way to add an offset to a thermal sensor? I have a sneaking suspicion my add-on thermal diode is a few Cs off. If I cant do it through my motherboard, is it possible through HWiNFO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you offset the readouts in HWInfo? Right click the sensor and adjust.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. Doesn't appear so. You can adjust TJmax for the cores, but the other temp sensors dont seem to have any adjustment option from the right click menu. I might need to take my question to the HWiNFO website if it cant be done in BIOS.


Spoiler: Right click menu








*UPDATE:*

Your inquiry sent me looking through the custom settings menu, and I found it









Looks like there is allot of cool stuff I did not know about tucked away in there. Went ahead and set my H2O temps to be a few Cs over my GPUs at idle.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> honestty - neither is audiophile stuff.


Hence my Oppo 105








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You know the cpu and opt fan header only reads rpm from the cpu header.. and a pump >12W (1Amp) is not a healthy thing for the fan headers. The one controller in bios manages both.


In my X99-A I have the pump tach lead on the CPU_OPT header and it reads the pump speed (~4700) while the CPU header shows my radiator fan speed properly (~570 -> 1250).


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> honestty - neither is audiophile stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So any comparison will necessarily be influenced by the surrounding environment... and non one has yours. So testing by someone else that is not equipped to manage in direct sound effect is pretty meaningless.
> eh - OCCT is very overrated. It'sd good, but unfortunately there is no single APP that covers all the bases - IMO. Do you have an example were it was the only test to uncover an instability that a good (and sensible) test regime did not?
> Can't you offset the readouts in HWInfo? Right click the sensor and adjust.
> You know the cpu and opt fan header only reads rpm from the cpu header.. and a pump >12W (1Amp) is not a healthy thing for the fan headers. The one controller in bios manages both.


so do I need to care about about the reader out? The pump is being feed by a Molex connector and the 2 white going to the fan header should only rear rpm that is about it from what I gather.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Doesn't appear so. You can adjust TJmax for the cores, but the other temp sensors dont seem to have any adjustment option from the right click menu. I might need to take my question to the HWiNFO website if it cant be done in BIOS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Right click menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Your inquiry sent me looking through the custom settings menu, and I found it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like there is allot of cool stuff I did not know about tucked away in there. Went ahead and set my H2O temps to be a few Cs over my GPUs at idle.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NIce! I remembered it being able - somehow. Been a while since I've used HWInfo on a regular basis.









Dug up an old vid card... been playing with the old feller.

fermi (pretty worthless, will go in a folding rig eventually on a DX48BT2/QX9650 where it was years ago







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hence my Oppo 105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my X99-A I have the pump tach lead on the CPU_OPT header and it reads the pump speed (~4700) while the CPU header shows my radiator fan speed properly (~570 -> 1250).


Oops! YOU ARE CORRECT! And it was staring me in the face too.
One control input tho.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> so do I need to care about about the reader out? The pump is being feed by a Molex connector and the 2 white going to the fan header should only rear rpm that is about it from what I gather.


See above. Just connect the RPM out from the D5 to the CPU (or OPT) header and you're good. I thuoght you were powering a pump from the header... and ther are only a few on the market with low wattage... like the Eheim.


----------



## Obrigado

http://www.techpowerup.com/221444/msi-socket-lga2011v3-motherboards-ready-for-broadwell-e.html


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/221444/msi-socket-lga2011v3-motherboards-ready-for-broadwell-e.html


Why would you post that here? Reading fail.


----------



## Obrigado

it is a stimulus for asus to make the new bios rapidly, so maybe settle other bugs


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> it is a stimulus for asus to make the new bios rapidly, so maybe settle other bugs


http://putlocker.is/watch-malcolm-in-the-middle-tvshow-season-2-episode-17-online-free-putlocker.html

07:55 ~ 08:36


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> it is a stimulus for asus to make the new bios rapidly, so maybe settle other bugs


Hello

As long as this platform has been out most currently encountered bugs originate from the side of the keyboard that a BIOS can't fix.


----------



## Obrigado

bug 1: sometime the 950pro wont boot and the system return to the bios

bug 2: sometime the motherboard are unable to initialize a sli of msi gtx 970 (no video output)

bug3: auto voltage regulation wont work if i set the memory on xmp profile

other: the lowest fan speed need to be set a little bit down

other2: fake boot when i disconnected the power supply

if someone has burnt or is offended .... I'm sorry

byez


----------



## [email protected]

All these are from your side it seems. You can contact ASUS Support for your location if you need help.


----------



## Obrigado

I only need a better bios

Those bugs are not my knowledge issues


----------



## [email protected]

The issues are knowledge related. I don't cover ASUS EU support, so you will need to contact them to help you.


----------



## jassilamba

Hey guys, let me start by saying that if any of you feel that I should not post this question here, I apologize for that already. I have searched for an answer, and can't seem to find a real answer. So here is my question:

I can get a new X99 Deluxe for an exceptionally good price at our local Micro Center, but when I look at all the reviews, and read about the stories of the X99 Deluxe killing CPUs, that kind of has me scared to get the board. From what I understand that happened while overclocking, or running an XMP test, etc....

Anyways long story short, are issues like that still an issue, or have they been resolved by now with BIOS updates. I would be getting a 5820K as that is plenty for my needs, and I'm not a crazy overclocker either (I run my chips stock unless bench-marking).

And yes I will make sure that I update the BIOS before putting the CPU in to make sure that board is running the latest and the greatest.

Thanks in advance for any help and responses.

Jesse


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Hey guys, let me start by saying that if any of you feel that I should not post this question here, I apologize for that already. I have searched for an answer, and can't seem to find a real answer. So here is my question:
> 
> I can get a new X99 Deluxe for an exceptionally good price at our local Micro Center, but when I look at all the reviews, and read about the stories of the X99 Deluxe killing CPUs, that kind of has me scared to get the board. From what I understand that happened while overclocking, or running an XMP test, etc....
> 
> Anyways long story short, are issues like that still an issue, or have they been resolved by now with BIOS updates. I would be getting a 5820K as that is plenty for my needs, and I'm not a crazy overclocker either (I run my chips stock unless bench-marking).
> 
> And yes I will make sure that I update the BIOS before putting the CPU in to make sure that board is running the latest and the greatest.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help and responses.
> 
> Jesse


It's not an issue, the one confirmed case by legit reviews was incredibly difficult to replicate and turned out to be a combination of the power up phase with certain older PSU, and a manufacturing defect on the that board sample.

Not to mention the firmware was also rectified along time ago to prevent something this unlikely from happening regardless. In short, you've got more chance of winning the lottery than running into any kind of board failure.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's not an issue, the one confirmed case by legit reviews was incredibly difficult to replicate and turned out to be a combination of the power up phase with certain older PSU, and a manufacturing defect on the that board sample.
> 
> Not to mention the firmware was also rectified along time ago to prevent something this unlikely from happening regardless. In short, you've got more chance of winning the lottery than running into any kind of board failure.


That helps put my mind to ease. As with any website (Amazon or Newegg), half of the reviews are just cases of the ID10T error.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> That helps put my mind to ease. As with any website (Amazon or Newegg), half of the reviews are just cases of the ID10T error.
> 
> Thanks for your response.


In my opinion, nobody should base their _own_ opinion or take anything said in the review sections of such sites seriously. Much nearer launch we had one guy claiming a board failure - when probed it turned out he had tried to fit a 1150 backplate or similar. Best to learn by doing and not live vicariously through people like that.


----------



## ITAngel

Can anyone confirm if Noctua NH-D15 or Dark Rock Pro 3 will block PCIE 1 on a ASUS Sabertooth X99?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> In my opinion, nobody should base their _own_ opinion or take anything said in the review sections of such sites seriously. Much nearer launch we had one guy claiming a board failure - when probed it turned out he had tried to fit a 1150 backplate or similar. Best to learn by doing and not live vicariously through people like that.


Well at-least he didn't try fitting a 1150 CPU on a X99 board. I wanted to ask the question here as I know I can get a decent answer from actual owners hopefully.

So thanks again, I will go pick up the board and the CPU tonight.


----------



## elbeasto

How do I determine the offset value when using adaptive mode?

Say for eg it's stable @ 4.3GHz and 1.2v on manual, then what is the offset value when using adaptive?

Thanks


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> How do I determine the offset value when using adaptive mode?
> 
> Say for eg it's stable @ 4.3GHz and 1.2v on manual, then what is the offset value when using adaptive?
> 
> Thanks


do you know what you stock VID is?

if so VID+offset=vcore (+/- a bit)


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> do you know what you stock VID is?
> 
> if so VID+offset=vcore (+/- a bit)


No idea sorry.
I have a 5930k & an X99-A if that helps.

It seems okay at 1.195v and I left adaptive offset on auto, CPU-Z says 1.207v at full load.

Before on manual @ 1.195v, cpuz read 1.198v at full load.
Does this mean that I can put adaptive offset to -0.009?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> How do I determine the offset value when using adaptive mode?
> 
> Say for eg it's stable @ 4.3GHz and 1.2v on manual, then what is the offset value when using adaptive?
> 
> Thanks


Full vcore (at 100% util or close to) = voffset + vturbo. voffset should be low (.01-.05) then let vturbo carry you to the max vcore you expect. e.g. voffset = .02, vturbo = 1.18 in your example.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if Noctua NH-D15 or Dark Rock Pro 3 will block PCIE 1 on a ASUS Sabertooth X99?


D15?? don;t know. if you orient the nh-d14 with the fans exhausting out the back (I/O panel) the cooler does not block PCIE1. (fits a max 8 extreme too). it will block access to the ram slots and some silly tall sticks can be an issue. Just snip the offending fins off.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> How do I determine the offset value when using adaptive mode?
> 
> Say for eg it's stable @ 4.3GHz and 1.2v on manual, then what is the offset value when using adaptive?
> 
> Thanks


offset = auto or 0.005V and additional turbo = 1.2V, or 1.195V respectively.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> D15?? don;t know. if you orient the nh-d14 with the fans exhausting out the back (I/O panel) the cooler does not block PCIE1. (fits a max 8 extreme too). it will block access to the ram slots and some silly tall sticks can be an issue. Just snip the offending fins off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> offset = auto or 0.005V and additional turbo = 1.2V, or 1.195V respectively.


Hahaha, I see they are low profile one I enjoy those better. Hmmm... I have to RMA my Pump to EK so not sure how long the process will take I will be on air for a while. I will test my Dark Pro 3 tonight hopefully and see how that one will work. Was curious on the NH-D15 just in case I felt like picking one up to have as my backup but to run some temp test on my new motherboard. Since i am still debating if I want to keep my EVGA X99 Micro motherboard and have one of the air coolers on it as a secondary pc.







All I need is the cpu and ram and pretty much set on it but we will see, Thanks for the info.


----------



## MR-e

Hi everyone, will Asus bring out a new line of Mobo's for the upcoming BW-E CPU's? I'm debating on selling my 5930K and returning my Rampage V and wait for the next gen


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hi everyone, will Asus bring out a new line of Mobo's for the upcoming BW-E CPU's? I'm debating on selling my 5930K and returning my Rampage V and wait for the next gen


maybe.. but your current x99 will run BW-E after a simple bios flash.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> maybe.. but your current x99 will run BW-E after a simple bios flash.


I'm very tempted to hold out for the possibility of a RVBE







TBH, I will be too lazy to disassemble my loop once it's put together to upgrade the CPU to BW-E.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I'm very tempted to hold out for the possibility of a RVBE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, I will be too lazy to disassemble my loop once it's put together to upgrade the CPU to BW-E.


Yeah - an R5E-BE would be a cool MB.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I'm very tempted to hold out for the possibility of a RVBE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, I will be too lazy to disassemble my loop once it's put together to upgrade the CPU to BW-E.


Once assembled these cases can be a nightmare to change. I dropped the Clear MOS jumper behind my MB-side radiator and I would have had to remove the radiator and fans to get to it.







. I ended up using one from the previous MB which was handy


----------



## MR-e

Oh no, the cmos jumper lost? I think it's time for you to upgrade to the RVE with a cmos reset button on the back i/o panel


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Oh no, the cmos jumper lost? I think it's time for you to upgrade to the RVE with a cmos reset button on the back i/o panel


Hmmm ... tempting!


----------



## ITAngel

The be quiet! Dark Pro 3 dosen't block the PCIE slot 1, which makes me very happy. I can slap another 980 Ti when the times comes. Love it. Now I need to figure out what is the best performance fans for a Phanteks Enthoo Pro M case that I can run to really provide good air flow. Keep in mind this case has a mesh filter in the front and on top so not sure if I will need static fans or not. The following fans I have are;

4x 120mm Gentle Typhoon 2150 rpm PWM
4x 120mm Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition 2350 rpm
4x 120mm NZXT Case fans not sure they came with some of the case I use to own.
2x 120mm BestBuy Insignia PWM NS-PCF1250


----------



## MikeBC

[mistake]


----------



## ITAngel

I got this fixed order 2 more 120mm Gentle Typhoon 2150 rpm PWM and running 3 front of the case 3 on top of the case. Seems to keep my CPU and GPU cooled.


----------



## drewis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Hahaha, I see they are low profile one I enjoy those better. Hmmm... I have to RMA my Pump to EK so not sure how long the process will take I will be on air for a while. I will test my Dark Pro 3 tonight hopefully and see how that one will work. Was curious on the NH-D15 just in case I felt like picking one up to have as my backup but to run some temp test on my new motherboard. Since i am still debating if I want to keep my EVGA X99 Micro motherboard and have one of the air coolers on it as a secondary pc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need is the cpu and ram and pretty much set on it but we will see, Thanks for the info.


I can confirm that on the X99 Sabertooth it does NOT block the top PCI 1 X16 slot, however it is around 2mm space from the backplate of my g1 gaming 980 ti. That said, I have the card in the second slot (x8) because I was worried about temperatures... Turns out, in my case, theres nothing to worry about as I have adequate airflow. YMMV but it does not block the slot whatsoever.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewis*
> 
> I can confirm that on the X99 Sabertooth it does NOT block the top PCI 1 X16 slot, however it is around 2mm space from the backplate of my g1 gaming 980 ti. That said, I have the card in the second slot (x8) because I was worried about temperatures... Turns out, in my case, theres nothing to worry about as I have adequate airflow. YMMV but it does not block the slot whatsoever.


+ Hey Thanks for the info, I didn't think about the temps if is near the CPU cooler but mine have more than enough clearance it looks like so I am good to go.


----------



## Infrasonic

I recently bought an ASUS X99M-WS motherboard for an upcoming build. Had a specific question as I have not used it yet.

On the board there is a CPU fan plug (PWM) and another adjacent to it called CPU-OPT.

Is this a secondary PWM output? I'd like to use one to a PWM controller for fans and the other for a PWM pump for my first custom water loop.

Not sure where else to find an answer to this so I was hoping someone who has one might know.

Thanks!


----------



## Kimir

CPU_OPT is a slave of CPU_FAN.


----------



## Infrasonic

So does that mean it is just an extra output and will not have it's own RPM readings from the other one?

Just curious so I can pre-plan the whole setup.

Thanks!


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> I recently bought an ASUS X99M-WS motherboard for an upcoming build. Had a specific question as I have not used it yet.
> 
> On the board there is a CPU fan plug (PWM) and another adjacent to it called CPU-OPT.
> 
> Is this a secondary PWM output? I'd like to use one to a PWM controller for fans and the other for a PWM pump for my first custom water loop.
> 
> Not sure where else to find an answer to this so I was hoping someone who has one might know.
> 
> Thanks!


The CPU-OPT is a image of the CPU Fan header. so you can use it to control your fans. For example on air I have my cooler on the CPU_Fan header, and I have my swiftech 8-port PWM controlling 6 fans on the CPU_OPT. I do the same on water cooling having the pump on CPU_Fan header while keeping the Swiftech 8-Port PWM Hub on the CPU_OPT fan header. It seems to work for me, when I want it quite it will stay quite and when it needs a lot of cooling well is going to pull what it needs base on the CPU Fan header.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> So does that mean it is just an extra output and will not have it's own RPM readings from the other one?
> 
> Just curious so I can pre-plan the whole setup.
> 
> Thanks!


It will show the current RPM reading for that one port, and it could bet different from the CPU one. However; when the CPU need more cooling it will control that one OPT Fan port. I don't recall if the other are control that way or if is base on voltage regulated as far as the fan ports go outside of the CPU and OPT.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> So does that mean it is just an extra output and will not have it's own RPM readings from the other one?
> 
> Just curious so I can pre-plan the whole setup.
> 
> Thanks!


CPU_OPT has its own RPM reading from the CPU header. I use it to read my pump's RPMs by connecting the pump's tach lead to the appropriate CPU_OPT connector. The CPU header is driving my radiator fans and shows the controlling fan's RPMs.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> The CPU-OPT is a image of the CPU Fan header. so you can use it to control your fans. For example on air I have my cooler on the CPU_Fan header, and I have my swiftech 8-port PWM controlling 6 fans on the CPU_OPT. I do the same on water cooling having the pump on CPU_Fan header while keeping the Swiftech 8-Port PWM Hub on the CPU_OPT fan header. It seems to work for me, when I want it quite it will stay quite and when it needs a lot of cooling well is going to pull what it needs base on the CPU Fan header.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> CPU_OPT has its own RPM reading from the CPU header. I use it to read my pump's RPMs by connecting the pump's tach lead to the appropriate CPU_OPT connector. The CPU header is driving my radiator fans and shows the controlling fan's RPMs.


Excellent! This is pretty much exactly what I want to do with this upcoming system. One for the pump system, the other to an 8-port PWM hub just like you mentioned.

Good news!

The Dacia San....lol, jk.

Thanks guys! This answers my question perfectly.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Excellent! This is pretty much exactly what I want to do with this upcoming system. One for the pump system, the other to an 8-port PWM hub just like you mentioned.
> 
> Good news!
> 
> The Dacia San....lol, jk.
> 
> Thanks guys! This answers my question perfectly.


Note I only use it for reading - my pump is wired directly to the 12VDC and runs full all the time. You probably do not want CPU_OPT to drive the pump itself.


----------



## Infrasonic

Ah yeah. I thought about that. This will be my first time doing a watercooled system let alone a custom one. Thought it would be nice to have the pump ramp up or down with demand on the system along with the fans.

The pump/res combo I'm looking to get is a PWM one so that's why I'm asking. BTW, the pump in question has a PWM signal cable but runs it's power from a larger 4-pin 12v plug.

Not related to ASUS but is it or is it not a good idea to use a PWM pump for a watercooled rig? Guess I should take that to the WC sub-forum.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> I recently bought an ASUS X99M-WS motherboard for an upcoming build. Had a specific question as I have not used it yet.
> 
> On the board there is a CPU fan plug (PWM) and another adjacent to it called CPU-OPT.
> 
> Is this a secondary PWM output? I'd like to use one to a PWM controller for fans and the other for a PWM pump for my first custom water loop.
> 
> Not sure where else to find an answer to this so I was hoping someone who has one might know.
> 
> Thanks!


yes - with a single combined controller afaik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> It will show the current RPM reading for that one port, and it could bet different from the CPU one. However; when the CPU need more cooling it will control that one OPT Fan port. I don't recall if the other are control that way or if is base on voltage regulated as far as the fan ports go outside of the CPU and OPT.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Note I only use it for reading - *my pump is wired directly to the 12VDC* and runs full all the time. You probably do not want CPU_OPT to drive the pump itself.


^^ this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Ah yeah. I thought about that. This will be my first time doing a watercooled system let alone a custom one. Thought it would be nice to have the pump ramp up or down with demand on the system along with the fans.
> 
> The pump/res combo I'm looking to get is a PWM one so that's why I'm asking. BTW, the pump in question has a PWM signal cable but runs it's power from a larger 4-pin 12v plug.
> 
> Not related to ASUS but is it or is it not a good idea to use a PWM pump for a watercooled rig? Guess I should take that to the WC sub-forum.


It's not advisable to power you pump off the MB. The fans headers (and any labeled as water pump header) are max 1amp. (12w). Very few pumps draw that low, and if they do, the head and flow is well... 12Watts worth. Just run the tach signal to any fan header to get the pump RPM value. Variable pump speed is doable (look to aquacomputer for pumps designed for this) but really will not accomplish much. If you go that route, check out the aquaero and/or the aquacomputer pump series with controller and link. works great!


----------



## Infrasonic

Right. The pump would not be powered off the motherboard. Also, the fans will be powered through an 8-fan controller that also uses 4-pin molex (afaik).

Here is the one I want to use: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-100-revo-d5-pwm-incl-pump

Says it uses a 12v 4-pin molex for power and PWM pin for control.

Sorry to stray OT with watercooling talk.









Thanks guys. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's not advisable to power you pump off the MB. The fans headers (and any labeled as water pump header) are max 1amp. (12w). Very few pumps draw that low, and if they do, the head and flow is well... 12Watts worth. Just run the tach signal to any fan header to get the pump RPM value. Variable pump speed is doable (look to aquacomputer for pumps designed for this) but really will not accomplish much. If you go that route, check out the aquaero and/or the aquacomputer pump series with controller and link. works great!


Most PWM pumps pull their 12v power from a molex and use the separate PWM lines for tach and speed control.

OP, I control both of my pumps with the motherboard, but use a different channel than CPU_OPT. I use the other channel instead of CPU_OPT simply because of ease for wire management. If I remember correctly, CPU_OPT can be controlled independently from the main CPU header. I'm sure you can even run DC Voltage control on one while running PWM on the other. I am in the middle of rewiring my fans/pumps at the moment and can test this out for you while I'm at it.


----------



## Infrasonic

Thanks! That would be awesome of you.


----------



## ITAngel

Pumps like mine has a molex and another cable to read the rpm on the cpu_fan header. I have the EK Revo D5 PWM pump.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Right. The pump would not be powered off the motherboard. Also, the fans will be powered through an 8-fan controller that also uses 4-pin molex (afaik).
> Here is the one I want to use: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-100-revo-d5-pwm-incl-pump
> Says it uses a 12v 4-pin molex for power and PWM pin for control.
> Sorry to stray OT with watercooling talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I really appreciate the help.


yup - that's the way to do it.








A D5 is the way to go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Most PWM pumps pull their 12v power from a molex and use the separate PWM lines for tach and speed control.
> 
> OP, I control both of my pumps with the motherboard, but use a different channel than CPU_OPT. I use the other channel instead of CPU_OPT simply because of ease for wire management. If I remember correctly, CPU_OPT can be controlled independently from the main CPU header. I'm sure you can even run DC Voltage control on one while running PWM on the other. I am in the middle of rewiring my fans/pumps at the moment and can test this out for you while I'm at it.


D5 variant will have a molex primary. Unfortunately many come with molex to fan header adapter too (as do many DCC-1T pumps). I have an EK DCP 4.0 in one rig... primary is a 4-pin fan header connector.









anyway - op is in good shape.


----------



## Infrasonic

Thanks! I placed an order just now and should have most of my cooling stuff here in the next week.

Not sure when the whole build will be done (might make a build thread here) but I'll post about my success in here when it's all said and done.

Thank you, everybody!


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Thanks! That would be awesome of you.


Okay, so the CPU and CPU_OPT headers cannot be configured separately, but you can run your pumps off of them. In my very quick test, I was only able to get the pumps to mirror the CPU header so setting it up this way may not net you the max performance and speed control range for you pumps.

This is an example with the pumps running off of the CPU_OPT header in PWM mode. When the CPU header is set to a lower speed, the pumps mirror that speed. When set to high, they do the same resulting in about half of the actual max speed of the pumps.




When the pumps are plugged into the Channel 4 header, they can be set lower and can also reach their maximum speed as seen in the pictures below.

Channel 4 Low


Channel 4 Full Speed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> D5 variant will have a molex primary. Unfortunately many come with molex to fan header adapter too (as do many DCC-1T pumps). I have an EK DCP 4.0 in one rig... primary is a 4-pin fan header connector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway - op is in good shape.


Thanks for clarifying. Powering the pumps directly from the board's headers would definitely not be good.


----------



## Scrimstar

deluxe has 8 slots but 64gb limit, can you put 4x16gb sticks?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> deluxe has 8 slots but 64gb limit, can you put 4x16gb sticks?


Yes, if you so wished to


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> deluxe has 8 slots but 64gb limit, can you put 4x16gb sticks?


The x99 Deluxe supports 128GB and yes, four 16GB sticks will work.


----------



## TK421

1.173v on 4.2ghz core, uncore is untouched.

Is considered good OC? Too much volts?

Max temp is around 72c, idle is 45-47c.

I'll post info about llc / vccin, can't remember what I set it to. It's just barely above the "green" values according to the bios


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 1.173v on 4.2ghz core, uncore is untouched.
> 
> Is considered good OC? Too much volts?
> 
> Max temp is around 72c, idle is 45-47c.
> 
> I'll post info about llc / vccin, can't remember what I set it to. It's just barely above the "green" values according to the bios


Seems pretty good to me. That 5820k has a lot more left in it, but considering you are on air, you may only want to push a little more. Definitely work with your CPU cache some as it improves memory bandwidth nicely.


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys, in terms of CPU + Memory OC, how does the X99E-WS USB3.1 compare with the Rampage V? I had the X99M-WS but didn't keep it due to form factor. However, the red accents on the Rampage are not my cup of tea, but I don't want to sacrifice OC capabilities.


----------



## Scrimstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> The x99 Deluxe supports 128GB and yes, four 16GB sticks will work.


https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXEU31/specifications/


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXEU31/specifications/


Hey, thanks for the link!

Additionally, a BIOS update released shorty after the release of the Asus x99 Deluxe expanded DDR4 support from 64GB to 128GB. I have attached a screen shot of Asus' most up to date QVL. The answer to your original question of 16GB stick support is listed there as well as the quantity. You'll see 2, 4, and 8 dimm socket support next to all of the tested 16GB sticks.

Also, you can check out this video.


----------



## Scrimstar

Thank you, I already bought the RAM and I was afraid it wasnt gonna work.

Is there a way to update the bios without the CPU installed?


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Thank you, I already bought the RAM and I was afraid it wasnt gonna work.
> 
> Is there a way to update the bios without the CPU installed?


Yes. There is a BIOS Flashback button on the back of the x99 Deluxe.

Download the appropriate BIOS and put it on the USB drive. Plug the USB drive into the USB port on the I/O panel of the board designated for USB Flashback. Once powered, hold the USB BIOS Flashback button in for around 3 seconds and let it do its thing.

Hope that helps.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Thank you, I already bought the RAM and I was afraid it wasnt gonna work.
> 
> Is there a way to update the bios without the CPU installed?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Yes. There is a BIOS Flashback button on the back of the x99 Deluxe.
> 
> Download the appropriate BIOS and put it on the USB drive. Plug the USB drive into the USB port on the I/O panel of the board designated for USB Flashback. Once powered, hold the USB BIOS Flashback button in for around 3 seconds and let it do its thing.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Make sure you rename the BIOS file to the expected name for the motherboard.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Make sure you rename the BIOS file to the expected name for the motherboard.


Looks like they removed "bios renamer" from support page!?

Anyone can upload?


----------



## Gimbo

Bios renamer is still there look under Other OS tab. Then bios utilities.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Ohh sorry, thanks for info









_2101 should be updated. As I said before, after trying OC RAM, when you try CLEAR CMOS or load optimized or MEM OK button, you can't back to bios. It always restart. I had to remove all rams, and restarted. Anyone experienced something like this or just me?_


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Seems pretty good to me. That 5820k has a lot more left in it, but considering you are on air, you may only want to push a little more. Definitely work with your CPU cache some as it improves memory bandwidth nicely.


I try raising, uncore.

I don't exactly know how to play with oc settings except the vcore/core multipliers.
Anything I should expect from the uncore? volt/multiplier wise.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I try raising, uncore.
> 
> I don't exactly know how to play with oc settings except the vcore/core multipliers.
> Anything I should expect from the uncore? volt/multiplier wise.


did you read the guides in post#1?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you read the guides in post#1?


Didn't find anything regarding LLC and VCCIN on https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYjlVR2kzYkVvMFE/edit or https://9psrjg.by3302.livefilestore.com/y3mt-VOcJSsbtkoajlCccwdVEqjtVmWxIahMKRKKbU1nBKl1cdLutksZ5Kp3x7KCGcZsBTSkLZg2m1XKRBrrKydTdORCMGdhShsy7_xgCtVyzm8wDaPozZ4V_aYil12P3vUGAYH3xZNlxy3dUbuA63iYw/5960X%20OC%20rev%204.pdf?psid=1

Though I remember seeing that VCCIN is recommended 1.95v?


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Didn't find anything regarding LLC and VCCIN on https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYjlVR2kzYkVvMFE/edit or https://9psrjg.by3302.livefilestore.com/y3mt-VOcJSsbtkoajlCccwdVEqjtVmWxIahMKRKKbU1nBKl1cdLutksZ5Kp3x7KCGcZsBTSkLZg2m1XKRBrrKydTdORCMGdhShsy7_xgCtVyzm8wDaPozZ4V_aYil12P3vUGAYH3xZNlxy3dUbuA63iYw/5960X%20OC%20rev%204.pdf?psid=1
> 
> Though I remember seeing that VCCIN is recommended 1.95v?


It's in paragraph 5 of the last page of the document you just quoted.

As a matter of fact the answer to your first question is throughout the same document. There's a great deal of information in there with regards to most of the overclocking you'll do with your x99.


----------



## TK421

Oops...


----------



## kx11

any news about a x99a bios update to fix the windows10 usb problem ??


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> any news about a x99a bios update to fix the windows10 usb problem ??


What Windows 10 USB problem?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What Windows 10 USB problem?


randomly my Mouse/Xbox controller would lock up and won't click on anything , only the Keyboard for some weird reason works , it's been noticed by a lot of people that it's because of the wireless xbox adapter or connecting the xbox controller via USB


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> randomly my Mouse/Xbox controller would lock up and won't click on anything , only the Keyboard for some weird reason works , it's been noticed by a lot of people that it's because of the wireless xbox adapter or connecting the xbox controller via USB


Interesting. I use a Logitech Unifying USB wireless receiver for my trackball & keyboard and have no problems either in BIOS or Windows. Maybe the problem is in the XBOX adapter? Hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> randomly my Mouse/Xbox controller would lock up and won't click on anything , only the Keyboard for some weird reason works , it's been noticed by a lot of people that it's because of the wireless xbox adapter or connecting the xbox controller via USB


Hello

Contact Microsoft inquiring about a firmware update for xHCI compliance.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> randomly my Mouse/Xbox controller would lock up and won't click on anything , only the Keyboard for some weird reason works , it's been noticed by a lot of people that it's because of the wireless xbox adapter or connecting the xbox controller via USB


This is a bug in recent windows 10 update from a past patch Tuesday. Rollback to an old xbone controller driver and wait for an update. I think it was patched with yesterdays update though.
Edit: fixed now with yesterdays windows update.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

3004 bios released?

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/

_Support the latest Intel® Core™ i7 X-Series processors._


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> 3004 bios released?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> _Support the latest Intel® Core™ i7 X-Series processors._


Holy cow!

X99-A/USB 3.1 BIOS 3005 - ours is +1 better


----------



## Silent Scone

It's getting close to that time!


----------



## Qwinn

So, here's a quick question. If you have your cache voltage set as manual 1.1v, is there any reason whatsoever to not run it at maximum clocks 24/7? As in, is there any reason at all to NOT set the minimum cache multiplier the same as the maximum? Less degradation, anything like that? I'm just figuring if my voltage isn't going to move regardless of load, there shouldn't be any benefit to downclocking the frequency even when idle, right?


----------



## djgar

BIOS 3005 is a big update! It did several re-boots with Do not interrupt me, pleeze. Unfortunately I didn't note the RST BIOS rev so don't know if it was updated. The one I have now is14.8.0.2377 - if someone can note on their next reboot what they have?

There are new entries that have nothing to do with Broadwell-E AFAIK. Tweaker's Paradise - has SfrTrim (NAC what this is) and CPU Input Eventual Volts.

I also have had no need to reset to get it to boot which I previously experienced occasionally at my OC, although when it did boot it was fine.

Even has a new look including an animation option - screens slide in and out







but hey, whatever floats your boat







:


----------



## djgar

And I just noticed (!) at the bottom of the Advanced section there's a new RST entry which shows the RAID configuration of the RST controller. Might explain why the BOOT menu take longer to show initially.

I need to check my OC - maybe there are improvements to be had


----------



## ValSidalv21

I just updated to this new BIOS, for my board it's 3004. Looks much better then before









The integrated RAID Driver is still 13.1.0.2126 for me unfortunately







, will have to update it manually I guess.

No issues so far, but noticed the system fans acting crazy while in the BIOS. They went on and off the whole time, even after I set them properly and saved the configuration. In Windows is all fine, fan control works as it should.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> I just updated to this new BIOS, for my board it's 3004. Looks much better then before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The integrated RAID Driver is still 13.1.0.2126 for me unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , will have to update it manually I guess.
> 
> No issues so far, but noticed the system fans acting crazy while in the BIOS. They went on and off the whole time, even after I set them properly and saved the configuration. In Windows is all fine, fan control works as it should.


I had the crazy fan deal going on initially as well even after adjusting PWM/DC as needed, but after a couple of reboots it settled to normal behavior.

I did however forget to take into account that the new BIOS wouldn't recognize my saved overclock profiles from my USB so I now need to flash back to previous BIOS version to manually retrieve that info. A lot of time spent dialing those bad boys in.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> I had the crazy fan deal going on initially as well even after adjusting PWM/DC as needed, but after a couple of reboots it settled to normal behavior.


That's good to know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> I did however forget to take into account that the new BIOS wouldn't recognize my saved overclock profiles from my USB so I now need to flash back to previous BIOS version to manually retrieve that info. A lot of time spent dialing those bad boys in.


Yeah, I was ready for that, made some photos with my phone before updating


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Yeah, I was ready for that, made some photos with my phone before updating


I tried the picture thing a long time ago. I get lost in all the different pictures when I'm trying to set everything back up due to variations in different profiles. I'm almost done with a spreadsheet with all settings. Won't make this mistake again.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> That's good to know.
> Yeah, I was ready for that, made some photos with my phone before updating


You can get BIOS screen shots to a USB flash drive with F12. I have a PDF with all my screens which of course I printed


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> That's good to know.
> Yeah, I was ready for that, made some photos with my phone before updating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get BIOS screen shots to a USB flash drive with F12. I have a PDF with all my screens which of course I printed
Click to expand...

That is allot of black ink









So we know the GUI changed a bit, and we also know that support for inbound processors was added. Any other changes worth mentioning? I am currently unable to back up either of my raid arrays (nothing really critical on this machine though), I am not interested in risking my raid configuration for a BIOS that will do nothing for me.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You can get BIOS screen shots to a USB flash drive with F12. I have a PDF with all my screens which of course I printed


Thanks for passing on the tip!

I just finished the spread sheet and I think it's going to workout better for me mostly because of the fact that I just did a lot of typing and I'm going to make it work out better for me!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is allot of black ink


I was just talking with the wife yesterday about her abuse of our toner. I'm glad I didn't know about this F12 trick.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is allot of black ink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we know the GUI changed a bit, and we also know that support for inbound processors was added. Any other changes worth mentioning? I am currently unable to back up either of my raid arrays (nothing really critical on this machine though), I am not interested in risking my raid configuration for a BIOS that will do nothing for me.


Read my earlier posts up-page


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> There are new entries that have nothing to do with Broadwell-E AFAIK. Tweaker's Paradise - has SfrTrim (NAC what this is) and CPU Input Eventual Volts.


Doing a little googling...shot in the dark here...

SFR= Special Function Registers

and

Trim usually refers to cutting PWM

So it is an internal PWM voltage control that may stabilize the bits stored in the registers??

Here is a list of SFRs for an unknown CPU that might shed light on the type of mapping of "SFR"s we may see on our CPU, and includes a SFR TRIM register:


Spoiler: Random Document from the internet



Code:



Code:


#ifndef __REG9301_H__
#define __REG9301_H__

/* Include memory mapped SFRs */ 
/* Real Time Clock*/  
#define RTCDATL (*((unsigned char volatile xdata*)0xFFBE)) 
#define RTCDATH (*((unsigned char volatile xdata*)0xFFBF))

/* Brownout Detect*/ 
#define BODCFG (*((unsigned char volatile xdata*)0xFFC8))

/* CPU CLOCK */
#define CLKCON (*((unsigned char volatile xdata*)0xFFDE))

/*  BYTE Registers  */
sfr P0   = 0x80;        //Port0
sfr P1   = 0x90;        //Port1
sfr P2   = 0xA0;        //Port2
sfr P3   = 0xB0;        //Port3
sfr PSW  = 0xD0;        //Program status word
sfr ACC  = 0xE0;        //Accumulate
sfr B    = 0xF0;        //B register
sfr SP   = 0x81;        //Stack pointer
sfr DPL  = 0x82;        //Data pointer low
sfr DPH  = 0x83;        //Data pointer high
sfr PCON = 0x87;        //Power control register
sfr TCON = 0x88;        //Timer 0 and 1 control
sfr TMOD = 0x89;        //Timer 0 and 1 mode
sfr TL0  = 0x8A;        //Timer 0 low
sfr TL1  = 0x8B;        //Timer 1 low
sfr TH0  = 0x8C;        //Timer 0 high
sfr TH1  = 0x8D;        //Timer 1 high
sfr IEN0 = 0xA8;        //Interrupt enable 0
sfr IP0  = 0xB8;        //Interrupt priority 0
sfr SCON = 0x98;        //Serial port control
sfr SBUF = 0x99;        //Serial port data buffer register

sfr AUXR1  = 0xA2;      //Auxiliary function register
sfr SADDR  = 0xA9;      //Serial port address register
sfr SADEN  = 0xB9;      //Serial port enalble
sfr BRGR0  = 0xBE;      //Baud rate generator 0 rate low
sfr BRGR1  = 0xBF;      //Baud rate generator 0 rate high
sfr BRGCON = 0xBD;      //Baud rate generator 0 control
sfr CMP1   = 0xAC;              //Comparator 1 control register
sfr CMP2   = 0xAD;              //Comparator 2 control register
sfr DIVM   = 0x95;              //CPU clock devided-by-M control
sfr FMADRH = 0xE7;      //Program flash address high
sfr FMADRL = 0xE6;      //Program flash address low
sfr FMCON  = 0xE4;      //Program flash control
sfr FMDATA = 0xE5;      //Program flash data
sfr I2ADR  = 0xDB;      //I2C_bus slave address
sfr I2CON  = 0xD8;      //I2C_bus control
sfr I2DAT  = 0xDA;      //I2C_bus data
sfr I2SCLH = 0xDD;      //Serial clock generator,SCL duty cycle register high
sfr I2SCLL = 0xDC;      //Serial clock generator,SCL duty cycle register low
sfr I2STAT = 0xD9;      //I2C_bus status
sfr IEN1   = 0xE8;              //Interrupt enable 1
sfr IP1    = 0xF8;              //Interrupt priority 1
sfr IP1H   = 0xF7;              //Interrupt priority 1 high
sfr KBCON  = 0x94;      //Keyboard control
sfr KBMASK = 0x86;      //Ketboard interrupt mask
sfr KBPATN = 0x93;      //Keyboard pattern
sfr P0M1   = 0x84;              //Port 0 output mode 1
sfr P0M2   = 0x85;              //Port 0 output mode 2
sfr P1M1   = 0x91;              //Port 1 output mode 1
sfr P1M2   = 0x92;              //Port 1 output mode 2
sfr P2M1   = 0xA4;              //Port 2 output mode 1
sfr P2M2   = 0xA5;              //Port 2 output mode 2
sfr P3M1   = 0xB1;              //Port 3 output mode 1
sfr P3M2   = 0xB2;              //Port 3 output mode 2
sfr PCONA  = 0xB5;      //Power control register A
sfr PT0AD  = 0xF6;      //Port 0 digital input disable
sfr RSTSRC = 0xDF;      //Reset source
sfr RTCCON = 0xD1;      //RTC control
sfr RTCH   = 0xD2;              //RTC register high
sfr RTCL   = 0xD3;              //RTC register low
sfr SSTAT  = 0xBA;      //Serial port extended status 
sfr SPCTL  = 0xE2;      //SPI control
sfr SPSTAT = 0xE1;      //SPI status 
sfr SPDAT  = 0xE3;      //SPI data
sfr TAMOD  = 0x8F;      //Timer 0 and 1 auxiliary mode
sfr TRIM   = 0x96;              //Interal oscillator trim
sfr WDCON  = 0xA7;      //Watchdog control
sfr WDL    = 0xC1;              //Watchdog load
sfr WFEED1 = 0xC2;      //Watchdog feed 1
sfr WFEED2 = 0xC3;      //Watchdog feed 2
sfr IP0H   = 0xB7;

/*  BIT Registers  */
/*  PSW   */
sbit CY   = PSW^7;
sbit AC   = PSW^6;
sbit F0   = PSW^5;
sbit RS1  = PSW^4;
sbit RS0  = PSW^3;
sbit OV   = PSW^2;
sbit F1   = PSW^1;
sbit P    = PSW^0;

/*  TCON  */
sbit TF1  = TCON^7;
sbit TR1  = TCON^6;
sbit TF0  = TCON^5;
sbit TR0  = TCON^4;
sbit IE1  = TCON^3;
sbit IT1  = TCON^2;
sbit IE0  = TCON^1;
sbit IT0  = TCON^0;

/*  IEN0   */
sbit EA   = IEN0^7;
sbit EWDRT = IEN0^6;
sbit EBO   = IEN0^5;
sbit ES   = IEN0^4; // alternatively "ESR"
sbit ESR  = IEN0^4;
sbit ET1  = IEN0^3;
sbit EX1  = IEN0^2;
sbit ET0  = IEN0^1;
sbit EX0  = IEN0^0;

/*  IEN1   */

sbit EST  = IEN1^6;
sbit ESPI = IEN1^3;
sbit EC   = IEN1^2;
sbit EKBI = IEN1^1;
sbit EI2C = IEN1^0;

/*  IP0   */ 
sbit PWDRT = IP0^6;
sbit PB0   = IP0^5;
sbit PS    = IP0^4; // alternatively "PSR"
sbit PSR   = IP0^4;
sbit PT1   = IP0^3;
sbit PX1   = IP0^2;
sbit PT0   = IP0^1;
sbit PX0   = IP0^0;

/*  IP1   */
sbit PST  = IP1^6;
sbit PSPI = IP1^3;
sbit PC_  = IP1^2;
sbit PKBI = IP1^1;
sbit PI2C = IP1^0;

/*  SCON  */
sbit SM0  = SCON^7; // alternatively "FE"
sbit FE   = SCON^7;
sbit SM1  = SCON^6;
sbit SM2  = SCON^5;
sbit REN  = SCON^4;
sbit TB8  = SCON^3;
sbit RB8  = SCON^2;
sbit TI   = SCON^1;
sbit RI   = SCON^0;

/*  I2CON  */
sbit I2EN  = I2CON^6;
sbit STA   = I2CON^5;
sbit STO   = I2CON^4;
sbit SI    = I2CON^3;
sbit AA    = I2CON^2;
sbit CRSEL = I2CON^0;

/*  P0  */
sbit KB7 = P0^7; // alternatively "T1"
sbit T1 = P0^7;
sbit KB6 = P0^6; // alternatively "CMP1"
//sbit CMP1 = P0^6;
sbit KB5 = P0^5;
sbit KB4 = P0^4;
sbit KB3 = P0^3;
sbit KB2 = P0^2;
sbit KB1 = P0^1;
sbit KB0 = P0^0; // alternatively "CMP2"
//sbit CMP2 = P0^0;

/*  P1  */

sbit RST     = P1^5;
sbit INT1    = P1^4;
sbit INT0    = P1^3; // alternatively "SDA"
sbit SDA     = P1^3;
sbit T0      = P1^2; // alternatively "SCL"
sbit SCL     = P1^2;
sbit RxD     = P1^1;
sbit TxD     = P1^0;

/*  P2  */

sbit SPICLK  = P2^5;
sbit SS      = P2^4;
sbit MISO    = P2^3;
sbit MOSI    = P2^2;
//sbit OCD     = P2^1;
//sbit ICB     = P2^0;

/*  P3  */
sbit XTAL1= P3^1;
sbit XTAL2= P3^0;

#endif





Again...shot in the dark here.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Read my earlier posts up-page


I did, but not until after I opened my mouth. Bad habit of needing to be heard before I hear...or so my mama says.


----------



## elbeasto

Q-Fan in this new BIOS is bugged.

It detects CH1 fan minimum speed to be 38% and can't be manually adjusted.

It detects PWM pump speed minimum 100% and can't be lowered either.

The CPU fans seem to be working as normal though.

I have to roll bcak unless there's something I'm missing...?


----------



## Jpmboy

no BW-E love for the R5E yet... but then again, there's no BW-E CPUs yet.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I did, but not until after I opened my mouth. Bad habit of needing to be heard before I hear...or so my mama says.


Been there, done that


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Q-Fan in this new BIOS is bugged.
> 
> It detects CH1 fan minimum speed to be 38% and can't be manually adjusted.
> 
> It detects PWM pump speed minimum 100% and can't be lowered either.
> 
> The CPU fans seem to be working as normal though.
> 
> I have to roll bcak unless there's something I'm missing...?


No Q-Fan problems with my X99-A U3.1. But looking around looks like there's a 3004 for the original X99-A and X99-Deluxe, whereas my X99-A U3.1 has 3005.

Did your RST firmware change from 13.....something to 14.....something? Also, did the update cause several re-boots before finishing the update? Mine did.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no BW-E love for the R5E yet... but then again, there's no BW-E CPUs yet.


They are going to hold off til 2 weeks after CPUs release, so that everybody that has an R5E has an excuse to buy a new board.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> No Q-Fan problems with my X99-A U3.1. But looking around looks like there's a 3004 for the original X99-A and X99-Deluxe, whereas my X99-A U3.1 has 3005.
> 
> Did your RST firmware change from 13.....something to 14.....something? Also, did the update cause several re-boots before finishing the update? Mine did.


Yeah I'm on the X99-A 3004 BIOS. It rebooted about 4 times and did say something about FW being updated.

I've managed to settle the fans and pump down with the built in profiles but I would really rather be able to manually adjust them.
They've worked fine for every BIOS except thins one.


----------



## hemirunner426

Getting the same QFan issues here too.

Looks like all chassis fans are tied into CPU temp. I typically have mine read water temp.
This is a bummer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Yeah I'm on the X99-A 3004 BIOS. It rebooted about 4 times and did say something about FW being updated.
> 
> I've managed to settle the fans and pump down with the built in profiles but I would really rather be able to manually adjust them.
> They've worked fine for every BIOS except thins one.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Q-Fan in this new BIOS is bugged.
> 
> It detects CH1 fan minimum speed to be 38% and can't be manually adjusted.
> 
> It detects PWM pump speed minimum 100% and can't be lowered either.
> 
> The CPU fans seem to be working as normal though.
> 
> I have to roll bcak unless there's something I'm missing...?


Are you sure that you have your PWM/DC fan control modes set correctly? That 38% minimum make sounds kinda like a PWM fan being regulated in DC mode. PWM pumps will also go to 100% if you leave your controller setting on DC.


----------



## done12many2

What is a HSX workaround?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> They are going to hold off til 2 weeks after CPUs release, so that everybody that has an R5E has an excuse to buy a new board.


a conspiracy.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> What is a HSX workaround?


Hopefully someone will clue us in









I have my CPU and chassis fans on manual and they work as before. Wonder if that's 3005 vs. 3004? But yes, choosing wrong DC/PWM mode will make things run full blast.


----------



## TK421

Oc setting 5820k today

44x100 with blck auto, 1.223v max observed voltage
41 uncore max, with 1.190v
Ddr 4 2400 11-11-11-24 1T 1.375v
Cpu input voltage auto
System agent voltage +0.210v

Cpu max 75c on hottest core
Good oc?


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemirunner426*
> 
> Getting the same QFan issues here too.
> 
> Looks like all chassis fans are tied into CPU temp. I typically have mine read water temp.
> This is a bummer.


I've had them tied to the CPU temps before without a problem, seems more like a DC/PWM bug to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Are you sure that you have your PWM/DC fan control modes set correctly? That 38% minimum make sounds kinda like a PWM fan being regulated in DC mode. PWM pumps will also go to 100% if you leave your controller setting on DC.


100% positive, I just went and double checked.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> They are going to hold off til 2 weeks after CPUs release, so that everybody that has an R5E has an excuse to buy a new board.
> 
> 
> 
> a conspiracy.
Click to expand...

Realistically it is probably just their flagship board getting some extra QC service before they release a new bios for their board with the most enthusiast of the enthusiast base...I am quite sure they want the R5E-BWE marriage to be a bot more elegant than an Alabaman shotgun wedding.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Just tried BIOS 3005 (X99-A/ USB 3.1).
For those who have an AIO cooler beware this bios is buggy and can damage the pump, every time you turn on the PC the mobo will forget your settings and the speed will be set to standard or whatever instead of full speed which in turn might damage the pump over the time, the only way to solve this is by going into BIOS evey time you turn on/ restart the PC before booting into windows and you have to set it manually to full speed , otherwise it will always return to standard speed. I hope Asus solves this issue as soon as possible.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Realistically it is probably just their flagship board getting some extra QC service before they release a new bios for their board with the most enthusiast of the enthusiast base...I am quite sure they want the R5E-BWE marriage to be a bot more elegant than an Alabaman shotgun wedding.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Just tried BIOS 3005 (X99-A/ USB 3.1).
> For those who have an AIO cooler beware this bios is buggy and can damage the pump, every time you turn on the PC the mobo will forget your settings and the speed will be set to standard or whatever instead of full speed which in turn might damage the pump over the time, the only way to solve this is by going into BIOS evey time you turn on/ restart the PC before booting into windows and you have to set it manually to full speed , otherwise it will always return to standard speed. I hope Asus solves this issue as soon as possible.


What settings is your system forgetting? I have a full set of manual Q-Fan settings and they work as expected through power down and full rebooting or wake from hibernation with 3005.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What settings is your system forgetting? I have a full set of manual Q-Fan settings and they work as expected through power down and full rebooting or wake from hibernation with 3005.


I ended up going back to the previous BIOS due to fan related issues myself. It does not maintaining Q-Fan settings during reboot from BIOS. It's also performing differently within Windows. I cleared BIOS and reflashed 3004 a couple of times because I really wanted it to work, but I'll just have to wait it out.


----------



## elbeasto

I've stayed with 3004 but used AI Suite to do the auto tuning. It's approx. the same as I would do it manually in BIOS if it enabled me too.


----------



## Obrigado

fan off function does not work anymore on my x99-s


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

3004 - why my system shows RAM 31.9 GB !?!?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> 3004 - why my system shows RAM 31.9 GB !?!?


What is the correct name for the "pound" (#) symbol on my keyboard?


----------



## ValSidalv21

Here is some UBU comparison of 3004 and 2101 if anyone is interested:

2101



3004



They finally updated that antique MEI firmware, which I updated myself a few times already. Not sure why in 3004 there are 2 different RAID driver versions. Did they updated only one controller?


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I did back to 2001 bios and Windows shows ram 32GB



Also looks RAM performance is better

2666Mhz 14.15.15.35 CR1 - 2001 Bios



2666Mhz 14.15.15.35 CR1 - 2101 Bios



I did set manual OC but all voltages etc auto - just DRAM 1.35V

The same problem happened with 3004 again; CLR_CMOS button and load optimized not working. Always starts and reset. Unplugged cord for 10 min nothing worked.

I'm not sure but I'll test : may it be the problem RAM profile was EXTREME - with 2001 bios CLR_CMOS is working. I'll try to update 3004 again and leave it as STANDART.


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> 3004 - why my system shows RAM 31.9 GB !?!?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Gents, they had to dedicate 100MB to the fan controller because it keeps screwing up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Gents, they had to dedicate 100MB to the fan controller because it keeps screwing up.


lol - no fan controller problems here. R5E.
just posting that the W10 reserve is normal. I see this on 3 rigs.


----------



## picaroon

Updated the bios yesterday from version 2101 to 3004 on a X99-Deluxe USB 3.1. Casefans aren't working anymore, already tried a CMOS reset and disabling qfan control.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *picaroon*
> 
> Updated the bios yesterday from version 2101 to 3004 on a X99-Deluxe USB 3.1. Casefans aren't working anymore, already tried a CMOS reset and disabling qfan control.


I messed with the fan settings on 3004 for hours yesterday before going back to 2101. I like the new look of 3004 a lot, but I have too many fans doing their own thing and it's just not going to work for me until they revise it.


----------



## ValSidalv21

System fans started acting up on me today even in Windows, they turned off right after login. I had to set them in "RPM Fix Mode" until I figure this out or ASUS release a new BIOS. CPU fans and pump work as configured for now, but I will monitor them closely.


----------



## djgar

How bizarre. I guess I'm the only one on 3005 whose 18 fans are working as expected














!

Out of curiosity what process did you use to update, the BIOS Flashback switch or the EZ Flash in the BIOS? I've had strange behavior on occasion from EZ Flash so now I only use Flashback.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Out of curiosity what process did you use to update, the BIOS Flashback switch or the EZ Flash in the BIOS? I've had strange behavior on occasion from EZ Flash so now I only use Flashback.


Flashback, I've always used that method for BIOS update.


----------



## picaroon

EZ update, never had any issues. I think there's a difference between 3004 and 3005.


----------



## Qwinn

Jmpboy:

Where'd you get a new Bios for the R5E?


----------



## picaroon

edit: nevermind


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Jmpboy:
> 
> Where'd you get a new Bios for the R5E?


He didn't. He was just showing that the memory reporting issue can be present in the current R5E BIOS. Plus he just wanted to make everyone a little more jealous of his 64GB of ludicrous speed RAM.


----------



## Kravicka

EZ flash from 1901 to 3005 on x99-a USB 3.1 , i just had to apply some settings cos my profiles were deleted.

Just tested FurMark CPU burner 12 threads on 5820k 4,37Ghz with bios max temp 85 and cpu is throtling a lot less than with 1901. Ofc in real world i never use it at complete 100% so no throtling.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Jmpboy:
> 
> Where'd you get a new Bios for the R5E?


no BW-e bios, not yet. I'm still running 1701 (my favorite







)


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kravicka*
> 
> EZ flash from 1901 to 3005 on x99-a USB 3.1 , i just had to apply some settings cos my profiles were deleted.
> 
> Just tested FurMark CPU burner 12 threads on 5820k 4,37Ghz with bios max temp 85 and cpu is throtling a lot less than with 1901. Ofc in real world i never use it at complete 100% so no throtling.


What type of cooling are you running? Those temps are kind of out of control for a 4.37 GHz overclock.

Also, what are you using to monitor temps? If you are sure you are throttling, I bet your 5820k is getting a lot warmer than 85c.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> What type of cooling are you running? Those temps are kind of out of control for a 4.37 GHz overclock.
> 
> Also, what are you using to monitor temps? If you are sure you are throttling, I bet your 5820k is getting a lot warmer than 85c.


85c is definitely getting there ...


----------



## Kravicka

Noctua NH-D15, no ..CPU package is at 83°C with 12 cores at 100% and it starts throtling cos i set max temp in bios at 85°C, single cores are like 78 in HWmonitor / 81 afterburner.

+ i have 980 ti STRIX in first slot under CPU and there is like 2mm space between them, i am lazy to find out, if it wasnt better for CPU and GPU temps to pick up 2. slot


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kravicka*
> 
> Just tested FurMark CPU burner 12 threads on 5820k 4,37Ghz with bios max temp 85 and cpu is throtling a lot less than with 1901.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kravicka*
> 
> Noctua NH-D15, no ..CPU package is at 83°C with 12 cores at 100% and it starts throtling cos i set max temp in bios at 85°C, single cores are like 78 in HWmonitor / 81 afterburner.
> 
> + i have 980 ti STRIX in first slot under CPU and there is like 2mm space between them, i am lazy to find out, if it wasnt better for CPU and GPU temps to pick up 2. slot


Your first post about the BIOS update implied that BIOS was causing you to throttle, but you actually lowered your throttling point in BIOS. With that said, your temps are fine. I don't prefer temps that high, but you shouldn't have any issues if that's a peak you hit every now and then.

Actually I just read it wrong. Might have had something to do with the way you formatted that sentence. Either way, you're good.


----------



## elbeasto

So would it be safe to install BIOS 2101 for X99-A after installing 3004?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> So would it be safe to install BIOS 2101 for X99-A after installing 3004?


Sure - you need to use the BIOS Flashback button. EZ Flash won't go back.


----------



## TUFinside

I'm thinking of buying the ASUS X99M/WS, but i wonder if ASUS is planning on a refresh with that board and what we could expect of a refresh.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the ASUS X99M/WS, but i wonder if ASUS is planning on a refresh with that board and what we could expect of a refresh.


Not long to wait to find out.


----------



## sblantipodi

I like the new UI introduced in the 3004 BIOS. Thanks Asus.

What's new in this BIOS in addition to the browadwell support and the new ui?

I can confirm that the fan controller is still messed up.


----------



## elbeasto

Any chance of a hotfix BIOS for the Q-Fan problems?


----------



## HatallaS

I populated all the fan ports on the motherboard, even tho they are all spinning it doesn't detect #2&4. The fans are 3 pins corsairs SP plugged into a 4 pin extensions. Even using DC I can't control the speed, that I used them at 30% or 100% it makes no difference. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I populated all the fan ports on the motherboard, even tho they are all spinning it doesn't detect #2&4. The fans are 3 pins corsairs SP plugged into a 4 pin extensions. Even using DC I can't control the speed, that I used them at 30% or 100% it makes no difference. Am I doing something wrong?


Hello

If the fans are 3 pin I'm not sure why you would be trying anything other than DC. Set to DC connect the fans directly. If no change test with a different brand/model fan.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I populated all the fan ports on the motherboard, even tho they are all spinning it doesn't detect #2&4. The fans are 3 pins corsairs SP plugged into a 4 pin extensions. Even using DC I can't control the speed, that I used them at 30% or 100% it makes no difference. Am I doing something wrong?


If they're 3-pin you must use DC, and the lowest they will go is 60%. Also if they are multi-fan extensions there is one main extension that will control the speed - make sure it has a fan on it.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Just tried BIOS 3005 (X99-A/ USB 3.1).
> For those who have an AIO cooler beware this bios is buggy and can damage the pump, every time you turn on the PC the mobo will forget your settings and the speed will be set to standard or whatever instead of full speed which in turn might damage the pump over the time, the only way to solve this is by going into BIOS evey time you turn on/ restart the PC before booting into windows and you have to set it manually to full speed , otherwise it will always return to standard speed. I hope Asus solves this issue as soon as possible.


Have you tried going into BIOS and set disabled on the qfan control for the pump?


----------



## inedenimadam

I am also getting buggy Q-Fan control. I updated to the newest bios, put all my fans to just blast at 100% while I get my overclock worked back out, and now my fans wont stay 100% through the reboot . As soon as I hit F10 and exit, they go back to standard speed, but what is odd is that they still show full on in BIOS, even with them spinning at 60% or whatever.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

I think there is a bug in the bios (or know if this is normal) for Rampage V Extreme

With the strap 100, if I put the "Source Clock Tuner" option on 60 (as advised by Asus) M2 slot is in PCIe 2.0
If I leave on Auto, the M2 slot is in PCIe 3.0

Is this a bug or not ?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am also getting buggy Q-Fan control. I updated to the newest bios, put all my fans to just blast at 100% while I get my overclock worked back out, and now my fans wont stay 100% through the reboot . As soon as I hit F10 and exit, they go back to standard speed, but what is odd is that they still show full on in BIOS, even with them spinning at 60% or whatever.


I believe that was 3004 for you. I'm running 3005 for the USB 3.1 version and have had no problems with my extensive use of Q-Fan, so hopefully that will be out soon for your MB.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am also getting buggy Q-Fan control. I updated to the newest bios, put all my fans to just blast at 100% while I get my overclock worked back out, and now my fans wont stay 100% through the reboot . As soon as I hit F10 and exit, they go back to standard speed, but what is odd is that they still show full on in BIOS, even with them spinning at 60% or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that was 3004 for you. I'm running 3005 for the USB 3.1 version and have had no problems with my extensive use of Q-Fan, so hopefully that will be out soon for your MB.
Click to expand...

yep, 3004.

I went ahead and installed AI Suite to control the fans...it feels a little dirty using software, but it works.


----------



## TwinParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I like the new UI introduced in the 3004 BIOS. Thanks Asus.


Hi, could you please provide any screenshots of the new UI please ?


----------



## elbeasto

how long should usb bios flashback take? it's been going for around 15min already...

nvm, I tried again and it worked after removing all the other USB cables


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I think there is a bug in the bios (or know if this is normal) for Rampage V Extreme
> 
> With the strap 100, if I put the "Source Clock Tuner" option on 60 (as advised by Asus) M2 slot is in PCIe 2.0
> If I leave on Auto, the M2 slot is in PCIe 3.0
> 
> Is this a bug or not ?


Read carefully , he talks about the BCLK/PCI-E/DMI relation, he mentions PCI-E compatibility.

Source:
http://rog.asus.com/254052013/maximus-motherboards/recommended-settings-for-overclocking-maximus-vi-motherboards/

Author: MarshallR


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Updated to 3004 again. For 1-2 days HWmonitor showed fans correct, but now look RPM around 576-580. But I know fans are at correct speed as I set. Because when I check from bios, looks normal. In windows wrong, but underload fans get full speed (hwmonitor stil shows low speed) I'm using extension card for H100i fans.

Check this; auxfans shows wrong - 667 - 2231 !!? But I know their RPM around 1300-1400 - I'll add from bios later.


----------



## elbeasto

I rolled back to 2101, haven't had a problem since.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Here how looks in bios





I'll back to 2001 or 2101 too... bug means problem....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I think there is a bug in the bios (or know if this is normal) for Rampage V Extreme
> 
> With the strap 100, if I put the "Source Clock Tuner" option on 60 (as advised by Asus) M2 slot is in PCIe 2.0
> If I leave on Auto, the M2 slot is in PCIe 3.0
> 
> Is this a bug or not ?


you do not need to set the source clock tuner manually. Auto works fine. what is the m.2 when SCT is on auto?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Read carefully , he talks about the BCLK/PCI-E/DMI relation, he mentions PCI-E compatibility.
> 
> Source:
> http://rog.asus.com/254052013/maximus-motherboards/recommended-settings-for-overclocking-maximus-vi-motherboards/
> 
> Author: MarshallR


thanks for the link
But I do not understand why this option pass PCIe in 2.0 (for the M2) when set to 60 with the strap 100
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you do not need to set the source clock tuner manually. Auto works fine. what is the m.2 when SCT is on auto?


The M2 is a 950 Pro
I prefer to have the SCT on 60 (with strap 100), because the frequencies are "stacks" (4600, 4500 and 1200)
Set to Auto is 4598.x, 4499.x and 1199.x









For info, with the option at 70 (strap 100) the M2 is in PCIe 3.0


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> thanks for the link
> But I do not understand why this option pass PCIe in 2.0 (for the M2) when set to 60 with the strap 100
> The M2 is a 950 Pro
> I prefer to have the SCT on 60 (with strap 100), because the frequencies are "stacks" (4600, 4500 and 1200)
> Set to Auto is 4598.x, 4499.x and 1199.x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For info, with the option at 70 (strap 100) the M2 is in PCIe 3.0


So it's not a bug for me, only a question about strap and PLL, also auto for BCLK 100 is alright, don't understand why it buggers you.


----------



## DamselinDistres

Had some trouble with the Thunderbolt EX II card and my Sabertooth X99 but got it all solved and did a write up on it here! http://www.overclock.net/t/1597931/thunderbolt-and-your-sabertooth-x99


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> So it's not a bug for me, only a question about strap and PLL, also auto for BCLK 100 is alright, don't understand why it buggers you.


As said above, I wanted to know if anyone from Asus could tell me if it was a bug or not.

I do not understand why the setting as recommended by Asus puts the PCIe of the M2 in 2.0.
After that poses no work problem, just that with Auto, frequencies is "wacky" (4598.x, 4499.x, etc ...)








Nothing annoying, but if it's a bug this can be fixed


----------



## djgar

Well, looks like word of my Q-Fan non-problem reached the Gremlin Committee - when I booted today I had all chassis fans off. Looks like 3005 also has the bug, though it takes longer to gestate.









Soooo, back to 2101! Maybe Praz or Raja can shed some 411 on the situation assuming there is some?


----------



## elbeasto

Asus: 3006 Improved system stability


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Asus: 3006 Improved system stability


I take it that was a joke ...


----------



## edccorp

I had flashed my X99-A USB 3.1 with 3005 BIOS and noticed that my prime95 24h stable OC became unstable (errors after a few minutes). CPU OC is OK, maybe better than in 2101 but they screwed something with cache and memory stability. I flashed back to 2101 from 3005 using EZ Flash, there was no need to use flashback button. After flashing back to 2101 my system is nice and stable again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> thanks for the link
> But I do not understand why this option pass PCIe in 2.0 (for the M2) when set to 60 with the strap 100
> The M2 is a 950 Pro
> *I prefer to have the SCT on 60 (with strap 100), because the frequencies are "stacks" (4600, 4500 and 1200)
> Set to Auto is 4598.x, 4499.x and 1199.x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> For info, with the option at 70 (strap 100) the M2 is in PCIe 3.0


auto will set 60 on 100, 80 on 125 etc. the drop down options are only a feel good setting if you are sticking with preprogrammed straps and PEG/DMI near 100. the BCLK drift is meaningless since it must be something you are reading while in the OS. Check your OC panel. If that bothers you, set 100.1 BCLK. Doubnle check that you disabled BCLK spreadspectrum.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I take it that was a joke ...


Maybe


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edccorp*
> 
> I had flashed my X99-A USB 3.1 with 3005 BIOS and noticed that my prime95 24h stable OC became unstable (errors after a few minutes). CPU OC is OK, maybe better than in 2101 but they screwed something with cache and memory stability. I flashed back to 2101 from 3005 using EZ Flash, there was no need to use flashback button. After flashing back to 2101 my system is nice and stable again.


They must have changed EZ Flash to be able to go backwards. But it can be occasionally unreliable. I've had a couple of weird behaving BIOS using EZ Flash and now only use Flashback. Now back on 2101 also







.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I hope the complaints reach Asus to fix those buggy BIOSes because they are a disaster.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> auto will set 60 on 100, 80 on 125 etc. the drop down options are only a feel good setting if you are sticking with preprogrammed straps and PEG/DMI near 100. the BCLK drift is meaningless since it must be something you are reading while in the OS. Check your OC panel. If that bothers you, set 100.1 BCLK. Doubnle check that you disabled BCLK spreadspectrum.


Yet is that when I change the SOC (60 to Auto) that frequency are not "fixed"
I tried with 70 PCIe of M2 is in 3.0 but the frequencies are not fixed

But, nothing embarrassing








Just know if it's a bug (and be corrected) or if this is normal, even if I do not see why


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Was there a windows 10 update yesterday, or just for me? Today these are updated by windows?


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Was there a windows 10 update yesterday, or just for me? Today these are updated by windows?


That's the chipset driver,windows update can show you drivers too, looks like in W10, chipset drivers makes no exception. I had never used windows update for my drivers anyway.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I hope the complaints reach Asus to fix those buggy BIOSes because they are a disaster.


Hello

These are non-issues as long as the necessary corrections are made in time for the retail Broadwell-E release.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> These are non-issues as long as the necessary corrections are made in time for the retail Broadwell-E release.


LoL


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

My ram has 2 profiles - when I set profile 2 (2800mhz) bios % windows works @ 2133

Bios shows XMP enabled but speed is 2133 (older bioses never did this)

Also it can't read timings from ram. SPD info shows correct but when I goto DRAM Timings, higher. Also has problems with voltage, sometimes gives 1.2 V sometimes give 1.35 V

After bios flashing (2101 and 3004) never back to bios. Always restart. Sometimes when code A2, 94, b6 etc. I always had to remove sticks (right side) Unplug cord etc never work..

When I back to older bioses, works well.

worst board and bios ever. I'm done, will never ever buy any asus motherboard again... As soon as possible, I will send it to RMA and will buy another one. After 1 year, still has problems...

Also checking other brands websites, they always update drivers for their boards, asus never..

_My RAM - Corsair CMD32GX4M4A2666C15 - if this doesn't work, which ram work._

Check this;



looks it's brain dead...


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> My ram has 2 profiles - when I set profile 2 (2800mhz) bios % windows works @ 2133
> 
> Bios shows XMP enabled but speed is 2133 (older bioses never did this)
> 
> Also it can't read timings from ram. SPD info shows correct but when I goto DRAM Timings, higher. Also has problems with voltage, sometimes gives 1.2 V sometimes give 1.35 V
> 
> After bios flashing (2101 and 3004) never back to bios. Always restart. Sometimes when code A2, 94, b6 etc. I always had to remove sticks (right side) Unplug cord etc never work..
> 
> When I back to older bioses, works well.
> 
> worst board and bios ever. I'm done, will never ever buy any asus motherboard again... As soon as possible, I will send it to RMA and will buy another one. After 1 year, still has problems...
> 
> Also checking other brands websites, they always update drivers for their boards, asus never..
> 
> _My RAM - Corsair CMD32GX4M4A2666C15 - if this doesn't work, which ram work._
> 
> Check this;
> 
> 
> 
> looks it's brain dead...


I don't think it's the board that is "brain dead"

You're trying to show us a screen shot of the BIOS after you modified it without rebooting. You selected the XMP 2800 MHz profile, which took on the 125 strap. You then proceeded to change BLCK to 127.3 and then scrolled down to manually select the 2800 MHz memory speed. You then WITHOUT rebooting, took a picture and tried to show us a picture of the BIOS supposedly being "brain dead" Nice try bud.

These are the settings that you had upon entering this BIOS session.



This reflects the changes you made during the same session without rebooting yet.



I don't think anyone in this thread will mind if you sell your motherboard, but I hope you do as fast as possible.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^









It's simply amazing that folks flash to a new bios, not needing to. Then take a dump on the MB. So many issues originate at the keyboard side of the situation.









people flashing to a BW-E bios .. now... I just don't get it.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

No, it was rebooted (many times) I wish I had a picture from windows, which shows 2900MHZ !?!?

Didn'^t touch anything, just choosed XMP profile 2 and all did set by bios. 127.3 came auto...

from 2001 to 2101 - after flashing bios couldn't join the bios. Removed ram sticks... And with this bios CLR CMOS never worked (also "load optimized")

the same things happened with 2101 to 3004

So now flashed 1901 - after flashing no problem with entering bios. I did set some OC things, restared no problem. Than shutdown, CLR CMOS and worked.

May be you don't believe me, let me show you picture (why should I lie to you..)

This is DIMM info from 3004 (these are correct speeds) Didn't touch anything, all did set by bios (I'm on 1901 now)



and 3004 did set like this;



and now 1901 did set this;



Let me show you another thing *Mr. Super Intelligent*; If I'm lying, looks 3Dmark is lying too..

Here is a benchmark test, 3Dmark (v2) I did notice

This is from *3004* gives Invalid score



where are my rams!?! Tell me what you see, pls say this is normal....

you can check : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8247612

and this is from *1901* gives valid score



you can check : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11721961


----------



## Jpmboy

stay with bios 1901


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I'll...

Also 2 things; never had bluscreen with 4400Mhz (the same OC settings) 3004 gave me one... Also my keyboard connected to asmedia port. 4-5 time it did cut asmedia and keyboard didn't work. (never had this problem before)

Thanks ASUS team, you did create the worst bios... Hope you fix these problems as soon as possible. Don't steal our times pls... We're not your experimental...


----------



## Silent Scone

It won't be the only thing to 'give you one' if you don't stop with this tripe.









Using 3DMark's sysinfo as a valid problem with a BIOS is comical. If this is really a problem for you I suggest you take it up with Futuremark and tell them that updating their software needs to coincide with ASUS releasing UEFI revisions


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> I'll...
> 
> Also 2 things; never had bluscreen with 4400Mhz (the same OC settings) 3004 gave me one... Also my keyboard connected to asmedia port. 4-5 time it did cut asmedia and keyboard didn't work. (never had this problem before)
> 
> Thanks ASUS team, you did create the worst bios... Hope you fix these problems as soon as possible. Don't steal our times pls... We're not your experimental...


Hello

Read the title of this thread and then continue this diatribe using the proper support channel for your location.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's simply amazing that folks flash to a new bios, not needing to. Then take a dump on the MB. So many issues originate at the keyboard side of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people flashing to a BW-E bios .. now... I just don't get it.


Hey, don't forget us adventurous types! I always check new BIOS for possible OC improvements. Sure, not always there but I won't know until I check


----------



## Kimir

lol, it's still make me giggle on the fact that this thread "give support" only if you are North American, on an international forum located in Canada.
I mean, c'mon... "Hold on, you are not an USA citizen, yet you use decent enough English, but still, I cannot answer you question." Doh!


----------



## djgar

Raja and Praz give plenty help to non-North American users here, but officially it's regional support paid by an Asus regional office. Nothing to do with "being decent enough" ...


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> No, it was rebooted (many times) I wish I had a picture from windows, which shows 2900MHZ !?!?
> 
> Didn'^t touch anything, just choosed XMP profile 2 and all did set by bios. 127.3 came auto...
> 
> from 2001 to 2101 - after flashing bios couldn't join the bios. Removed ram sticks... And with this bios CLR CMOS never worked (also "load optimized")
> 
> the same things happened with 2101 to 3004
> 
> So now flashed 1901 - after flashing no problem with entering bios. I did set some OC things, restared no problem. Than shutdown, CLR CMOS and worked.
> 
> May be you don't believe me, let me show you picture (why should I lie to you..)
> 
> This is DIMM info from 3004 (these are correct speeds) Didn't touch anything, all did set by bios (I'm on 1901 now)
> 
> and 3004 did set like this;
> 
> and now 1901 did set this;
> 
> Let me show you another thing *Mr. Super Intelligent*; If I'm lying, looks 3Dmark is lying too..
> 
> Here is a benchmark test, 3Dmark (v2) I did notice
> 
> This is from *3004* gives Invalid score
> 
> where are my rams!?! Tell me what you see, pls say this is normal....
> 
> you can check : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8247612
> 
> and this is from *1901* gives valid score
> 
> you can check : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11721961


This only gets better and better.

Please follow through with your promise/threat to sell the board!! Trust me, it's the best thing for you. Asus and you don't belong togeather. Until then, feel free to keep creating your own problems. The sky may indeed be falling, but I'll wait until I see clouds on my front porch before I jump ship.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> *Mr. Super Intelligent*


Thank you. Literally the nicest thing I've ever been called. Things are only getting better from here on out.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hey, don't forget us adventurous types! I always check new BIOS for possible OC improvements. Sure, not always there but I won't know until I check


I do the same thing. This time around it didn't work out for me, but I've got to see for myself.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hey, don't forget us adventurous types! I always check new BIOS for possible OC improvements. Sure, not always there but I won't know until I check


I've tried each release and keep coming back to 1701... next flash will only be for a welcomed cpu architecture.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've tried each release and keep coming back to 1701... next flash will only be for a welcomed cpu architecture.


I've gotten better vccsa response with the later releases, but of course things will vary by motherboard model. This time it was back to the previous







.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

3004 bios is for everyone or just for America / Canada citizens... !?

Or ouitside of America, we buy 2nd class cards!? 3004 bios will be fine for North American users but for we, it doesn't!?

I'm sharing my experience with this motherboard, does it matter where I'm from?


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> 3004 bios is for everyone or just for America / Canada citizens... !?
> 
> Or ouitside of America, we buy 2nd class cards!? 3004 bios will be fine for North American users but for we, it doesn't!?
> 
> I'm sharing my experience with this motherboard, does it matter where I'm from?


According to the title of the thread, it does, but who knows? Not to worry though because I'm sure you'll have the Asus motherboard sold and replaced by a better manufacturer very soon, right?


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I'll not sell; I'll give it back and take my money back...

_3004 bios is for everyone or just for America / Canada citizens... !?_

Title not explain this...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> I'll not sell; I'll give it back and take my money back...
> 
> _3004 bios is for everyone or just for America / Canada citizens... !?_
> 
> Title not explain this...


Either you are really stupid, or you're being deliberately so. Which is it. At this stage it is of no relevance to you who this thread is for, as you have already said you are returning the board to place of purchase - but this thread is regulated by ASUS North America, so if you would like forum support for your region, I suggest you contact ASUS within your region and speak to them.


----------



## Desolutional

It's right to assume 3004 doesn't add any stability improvement? I can't see anything mentioned on the support page. On that note, bit surprised we hadn't had a BIOS update for nearly 3 months.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> I'll not sell; I'll give it back and take my money back...
> 
> _3004 bios is for everyone or just for America / Canada citizens... !?_
> 
> Title not explain this...


the 3004 bios is for the R5E.. where ever it is. the NOrth america thing is in regards to this thread being a support thread for NA Asus X99 owners. That's all.

Frankly, is there any specific reason you are worried about bios 3004? Have you had bios-based problems with an earlier version? What bios were you using before you tried 3004? ANd what were it's specific problems that made you try 3004?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It's right to assume 3004 doesn't add any stability improvement? I can't see anything mentioned on the support page. On that note, bit surprised we hadn't had a BIOS update for nearly 3 months.


Yeah, no mention of stability improvements, and none noted here.

I dont think it is odd though, 3 months of the BIOS team adding in support without mucking up existing skus too bad is a fairly large task. I think they did pretty good, but the new color scheme is a bit useless along with the new animation option.

Only thing broken with it for me is the Q-Fan control.

Curiosity was my only reason for upgrading...I like to punish myself and tinker with things that are already working


----------



## djgar

Hey, I say if it ain't broken, have fun breaking it


----------



## Infrasonic

Hey, Asus X99 owners!

I want to say thanks again for helping me out with the CPU fan terminal questions I had a week or so ago. Very helpful and I should do well with that info (still no new computer built).

I have a new question and again, kinda specific and I think you guys would know the answer to this one.

Will be using the X99m-ws motherboard. Now I don't know if everybody knows this automatically but it was fairly well documented that this board does not support full speed 4x PCI-E on the m.2 ssd slot. Not sure if everybody knew that or not. Since this is supposed to be a pretty killer build I was real bummed out I couldnt use one of those newer Samsung m.2 PCI-E ssd's. Or maybe I could but it would only go at 1x speed or something like that.

So here I am hovering over a "regular" m.2 that is SATA3 instead.

My thoughts were... can I buy one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Lycom-DT-120-PCIe-Adapter-Support/dp/B00MYCQP38/ref=pd_sim_147_2?ie=UTF8&dpID=41ui-dV0KoL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL320_SR294%2C320_&refRID=0JNQSTH0T6C6GD8B1893

And if I did would this motherboard see the SSD on this card and boot from it without tons of workarounds?

I'd love to get those wicked speeds (even if I don't need them) and was just wondering if this was possible. Would cost me a bit more money but I net extra e-peen.









Thanks!


----------



## The Veterant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the 3004 bios is for the R5E.. where ever it is. the NOrth america thing is in regards to this thread being a support thread for NA Asus X99 owners. That's all.
> 
> Frankly, is there any specific reason you are worried about bios 3004? Have you had bios-based problems with an earlier version? What bios were you using before you tried 3004? ANd what were it's specific problems that made you try 3004?


Jpmboy, do you know anything if the 3004 Bios for the Deluxe apart of the Support the latest Intel® Core™ i7 X-Series processors. Do you know if the Xeon V4s are included. Or anyone from Asus or close friends from any staff member from Asus knows anything to share. I did try ones to install the Xeon V4 on the Deluxe, and I guess I was lucky didn't fry the EGG, now since I already have try and test the CPU on another board and know that its good I don't want to waste my money just been curious. The reason of my question falls, cause later I want to install this CPU on the X99E WS motherboard but it so hard to get from the EGG, they show and vanish very quick. So could you or anyone else w/ good resource info from the subject can inquire into, like for ex: Mr. Pratz. Thanks


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the 3004 bios is for the R5E.. where ever it is. the NOrth america thing is in regards to this thread being a support thread for NA Asus X99 owners. That's all.
> 
> Frankly, is there any specific reason you are worried about bios 3004? Have you had bios-based problems with an earlier version? What bios were you using before you tried 3004? ANd what were it's specific problems that made you try 3004?


Actually, quick correction: there is no 3004 bios I'm aware of for the R5E. All we've gotten is a 3008 bios still listed as a beta version.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Actually, quick correction: there is no 3004 bios I'm aware of for the R5E. All we've gotten is a 3008 bios still listed as a beta version.


Oooohh! A beta version! Where did you get it from? Wonder if they have one for my MB.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Oooohh! A beta version! Where did you get it from? Wonder if they have one for my MB.


https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/

This came out at the same time as all the other ASUS BIOS's did, it's just that ours (for the R5E) was the only one listed as a beta version.


----------



## Alpina 7

OFF topic, but you guys are usually always active here and down to help a brother out rolleyes.gif

mad.gif

So im frustrated. was messing around on the computer last night downloading some music and somehow i end up with some crazy Trojan virus that screws everything up to the point where i cant even reboot. spent a few hours and finally got windows back up and still issues. decided it was a good time to raid 0 and start fresh. saved all the files that are important to me and started the process.

Ok so i set the 2 SSD's to Raid 0 in my bios and attempted to re-install windows... but im running into a weird message when i try and install windows 10 pro...

it tells me its unable to install on the selected raid 0 drive? ok no problem, i created a partition and same crap. formatted it same crap...

so i figure i need to use the Intel tool so i try CNTRL+i .... Nothing.... CNTRL+v nothing.... i tried different combinations for an hour and couldn't figure it out and its making me frustrated. ive read of people having the same issue on X99 but they can all use the intel raid tool. i cant?

when i change the controller from Raid to ahci and try and install windows it gives me the option no problems... but I WANT RAID...

so im sure someone knows the simple fix to this i just need the help...

also when installing windows and it shows me that message it DOES give me the option to load a driver.. i tried inserting my motherboards driver cd into the computer but it says cant find drivers.... tried intels RSTe driver on a USB and nothing... am i missing something..

thanks for the help guys. TRULY APPRECIATED


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> OFF topic, but you guys are usually always active here and down to help a brother out ...
> 
> so im sure someone knows the simple fix to this i just need the help...
> 
> also when installing windows and it shows me that message it DOES give me the option to load a driver.. i tried inserting my motherboards driver cd into the computer but it says cant find drivers.... tried intels RSTe driver on a USB and nothing... am i missing something..
> 
> thanks for the help guys. TRULY APPRECIATED


First off, do NOT use RSTe drivers, just plain RST:

Intel RST Drivers

Second, I believe you need to install Windows with the RAID option already enabled. Do that in the BIOS and create the boot RAID volume before installing Windows.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> First off, do NOT use RSTe drivers, just plain RST:
> 
> Intel RST Drivers
> 
> Second, I believe you need to install Windows with the RAID option already enabled. Do that in the BIOS and create the boot RAID volume before installing Windows.


thanks for the reply! now we are getting somewhere...

so which one do i choose... im X99 on windows 10 64bit




and for the second part of your message... isnt that what im trying to do? install windows with raid enabled... could you explain more.. sorry its my first time









oh and it says this?

The driver should be installed after the operating system has been installed.

how do i go about installing this driver if i cant install my operating system first... will it work from the "UPLOAD DRIVER" tab when trying to install to partition ?

thanks for the help man


----------



## djgar

I'm not sure if you'll need the driver for initial installation. Put the f6flpy-x64 contents in a flash drive just in case. After you install Windows load the full RST app using the setup file.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm not sure if you'll need the driver for initial installation. Put the f6flpy-x64 contents in a flash drive just in case. After you install Windows load the full RST app using the setup file.


ok but the issue there is. lets say i do that and the go back to setup raid again... it gives me a warning setting up raid erases everything and be sure to back up your stuff... so how would i do that


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ok but the issue there is. lets say i do that and the go back to setup raid again... it gives me a warning setting up raid erases everything and be sure to back up your stuff... so how would i do that


If the drives you're RAIDing have stuff you need then you need to save that some way to some other drive, using something like HardDrive Manager or some other utility if you don't have some bootable OS. I don't see a way around that.


----------



## djgar

I re-read your posts and not sure now what you mean - it seems you don't have anything to keep in the RAID drives, so enabling the SATA storage as RAID then using Ctrl-I and creating the RAID 0 volume should not be a problem. Then load the driver when installing Windows if you need it to recognize the RAID 0 volume.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I re-read your posts and not sure now what you mean - it seems you don't have anything to keep in the RAID drives, so enabling the SATA storage as RAID then using Ctrl-I and creating the RAID 0 volume should not be a problem. Then load the driver when installing Windows if you need it to recognize the RAID 0 volume.


ok yes this.... exactly what i need to do... only when i do press CNTRL + i... nothing happens. nothing loads... is there another key combination or a way to enable the Intel tool another way ?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ok yes this.... exactly what i need to do... only when i do press CNTRL + i... nothing happens. nothing loads... is there another key combination or a way to enable the Intel tool another way ?


You need to press the ctrl-I while the Intel screen is showing before the BIOS screen shows up. You don't get a response from that? Maybe there's some lag if you have wireless keyboard? I do have a Logitech wireless but have no problem.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You need to press the ctrl-I while the Intel screen is showing before the BIOS screen shows up. You don't get a response from that? Maybe there's some lag if you have wireless keyboard? I do have a Logitech wireless but have no problem.


No my Keyboard is a wired corsair...

you know i dont ever see an intel screen before my Asus load screen... thats interesting... maybe i need to disable fast boot? ive never seen an intel screen on my PC before.

any other ideas for me.. ill be home to work on it in 2 hours


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> No my Keyboard is a wired corsair...
> 
> you know i dont ever see an intel screen before my Asus load screen... thats interesting... maybe i need to disable fast boot? ive never seen an intel screen on my PC before.
> 
> any other ideas for me.. ill be home to work on it in 2 hours


You must have the first Intel SATA controller in the PCH Storage section set to RAID, not ACHI, before the Intel screen will show up.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You must have the first Intel SATA controller in the PCH Storage section set to RAID, not ACHI, before the Intel screen will show up.


yes i do.. under PCH controller its set to RAID, not ahci...

so if i change it back to AHCI, then restart and press CNTRL+i then i can just do raid from Intels tool? that simple?

BTW thanks so much for the help.


----------



## djgar

No problem







.

No, you DON'T want AHCI mode, it must be set to RAID. You say it doesn't show when set to RAID and saved / restarted? You must save it and re-boot after setting to RAID.


----------



## djgar

Just checking, but the drives must be on the first SATA controller, not the second one, for using as RAID.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Just checking, but the drives must be on the first SATA controller, not the second one, for using as RAID.


ok thats good to know, but my manual isnt very clear on which number sata is the 1st sata controller... here is the manual can you look and tell me where i should plug both ssd's into? i have them in 1 and 2....(A in the diagram)

My user manual: go to page 48

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-PRO_USB31/E10131_X99-PRO_USB_3-1_for_web_only.pdf?_ga=1.26058232.437605412.1461434243


----------



## djgar

1 and 2 should be good. It's the same configuration as my X99-A MB. I use 1 & 2 for my OS RAID 0 and 3-6 for my data RAID 10.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> 1 and 2 should be good. It's the same configuration as my X99-A MB. I use 1 & 2 for my OS RAID 0 and 3-6 for my data RAID 10.


ok cool so your on X99 as well and are able to have raid 0 with no issues.... that makes me feel better.. im going to do all we talked about and ill report back. hopefully ill get it working...

question.. lets say i just do it in AHCI mode... install windows.... restart the PC..... Go back into bios and THEN setup a raid 0. what will happen with my operating system? would that work? would i have to re-install windows again?


----------



## djgar

You have to keep in mind you will completely reset the RAID drives, so basically you'd be starting from scratch, nothing gained.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Edit : nvm. figured it out, very nice feature 








.


----------



## Alpina 7

got it done!!!! I resolved the issue. ended up going into CSM nd setting every8thng to legacy and then disabled fast boot. I was then able to CNTRL+i and get everything done biggrin.gif

thanks so much for the help guys


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I think there is a bug in the bios (or know if this is normal) for Rampage V Extreme
> 
> With the strap 100, if I put the "Source Clock Tuner" option on 60 (as advised by Asus) M2 slot is in PCIe 2.0
> If I leave on Auto, the M2 slot is in PCIe 3.0
> 
> Is this a bug or not ?


Nobody from Asus to confirm ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Veterant*
> 
> Jpmboy, do you know anything if the 3004 Bios for the Deluxe apart of the Support the latest Intel® Core™ i7 X-Series processors. Do you know if the Xeon V4s are included. Or anyone from Asus or close friends from any staff member from Asus knows anything to share. I did try ones to install the Xeon V4 on the Deluxe, and I guess I was lucky didn't fry the EGG, now since I already have try and test the CPU on another board and know that its good I don't want to waste my money just been curious. The reason of my question falls, cause later I want to install this CPU on the X99E WS motherboard but it so hard to get from the EGG, they show and vanish very quick. So could you or anyone else w/ good resource info from the subject can inquire into, like for ex: Mr. Pratz. Thanks


Which specific processor.. and is it not listed in the processor compatibility list for that board?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Actually, quick correction: there is no 3004 bios I'm aware of for the R5E. All we've gotten is a 3008 bios still listed as a beta version.


yeah, oops - 3008b.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> thanks for the reply! now we are getting somewhere...
> 
> so which one do i choose... im X99 on windows 10 64bit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the second part of your message... isnt that what im trying to do? install windows with raid enabled... could you explain more.. sorry its my first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and it says this?
> The driver should be installed after the operating system has been installed.
> how do i go about installing this driver if i cant install my operating system first... will it work from the "UPLOAD DRIVER" tab when trying to install to partition ?
> thanks for the help man


you got this sorted? you do not need any additional drivers to run raid on these boards w/ w10. Connect drives, configure bios, post, cntrl-i, define raid, post select raid as the primary volume, load windows.


----------



## greg1184

I am RMAing a problematic X99-Deluxe motherboard that has issues with USB slots in the back and other things. Does ASUS offer any Advanced RMA?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I am RMAing a problematic X99-Deluxe motherboard that has issues with USB slots in the back and other things. Does ASUS offer any Advanced RMA?


What kind of issues? Similar ones to the ones you were reporting last year and resolved with a format and reinstall?


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What kind of issues? Similar ones to the ones you were reporting last year and resolved with a format and reinstall?


Yes similar, except I have a fresh copy of Windows 7 already instaled. Honestly I have always had quirks with this motherboard, such as the computer freezing at Windows Bootup right at the time the keyboard and Numlock usually flashes. I am almost positive it has to do with the USB slot. It happens even with the latest BIOS.

The front USB slots work perfectly fine, but this is an expensive motherboard and I expect everything to function well.

Anyways, eventually I want to upgrade my board to one with USB 3.1 (I was an early adopter to x99).

I have a temporary setup with an Alienware laptop with amplifier while I wait.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Yes similar, except I have a fresh copy of Windows 7 already instaled. Honestly I have always had quirks with this motherboard, such as the computer freezing at Windows Bootup right at the time the keyboard and Numlock usually flashes. I am almost positive it has to do with the USB slot. It happens even with the latest BIOS.
> 
> The front USB slots work perfectly fine, but this is an expensive motherboard and I expect everything to function well.
> 
> Anyways, eventually I want to upgrade my board to one with USB 3.1 (I was an early adopter to x99).
> 
> I have a temporary setup with an Alienware laptop with amplifier while I wait.


USB problems are a known issues on this motherboard that asus never fixed and never admitted.
there are hundred of threads on this matter on the net, USB ports works randomly on this motherboard.

On my X99 Deluxe all but two usb ports works ok. The two usb ports that doesn't work can charge a phone but can't be used as a normal usb. 1 time every 5 boot the two ports works normally.

very sad that asus doesn't recalled those motherboard for this issue, this is the reason why my next motherboard will be a gigabyte or an MSI.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> USB problems are a known issues on this motherboard that asus never fixed and never admitted.
> there are hundred of threads on this matter on the net, USB ports works randomly on this motherboard.
> 
> On my X99 Deluxe all but two usb ports works ok. The two usb ports that doesn't work can charge a phone but can't be used as a normal usb. 1 time every 5 boot the two ports works normally.
> 
> very sad that asus doesn't recalled those motherboard for this issue, this is the reason why my next motherboard will be a gigabyte or an MSI.


Honestly I didn't have any issues with any of the USBs on my X99-A. I actually like how it recognizes the devices immediately when they are plugged with no restart needed 95% of the time, unlike my old P7P55D. Probably you just have a bad mobo or something? did you try to contact support? This happens even to the best mobos that some USB ports can die randomly.
Also there is no saint mobo manufacturers all of them have their issues.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Honestly I didn't have any issues with any of the USBs on my X99-A. I actually like how it recognizes the devices immediately when they are plugged with no restart needed 95% of the time, unlike my old P7P55D. Probably you just have a bad mobo or something? did you try to contact support? This happens even to the best mobos that some USB ports can die randomly.
> Also there is no saint mobo manufacturers all of them have their issues.


X99-A is not X99 Deluxe and as I saied the internet is full of people complaining about USB ports on this mobo,
so no, it's not my problem.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> X99-A is not X99 Deluxe and as I saied the internet is full of people complaining about USB ports on this mobo,
> so no, it's not my problem.


X99 Deluxe > X99-A in terms of build quality.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> X99 Deluxe > X99-A in terms of build quality.


build quality means nothing, are similar motherboard but not the same one, deluxe has more features and more USB ports, more ports but broken.
shame on asus for the fact that they don't recall the motherboard to fix this.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Honestly I didn't have any issues with any of the USBs on my X99-A. I actually like how it recognizes the devices immediately when they are plugged with no restart needed 95% of the time, unlike my old P7P55D. Probably you just have a bad mobo or something? did you try to contact support? This happens even to the best mobos that some USB ports can die randomly.
> Also there is no saint mobo manufacturers all of them have their issues.


I'd use the ignore button if I were you. Not playing with a full deck, this one. These issues have been covered a number of times regarding XHCI compliance and legacy devices.


----------



## elbeasto

X99-A build quality I find quite decent, it's just the lack of features per dollar that I find lack lustre.


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd use the ignore button if I were you. Not playing with a full deck, this one. These issues have been covered a number of times regarding XHCI compliance and legacy devices.


He's talking about a different issue in this context.

He's referring to the ASMedia 1042A controller on the X99 Deluxe, which is the final two ports on the back of the motherboard.

The firmware for that controller has a very odd bug where it randomly doesn't initialize cold and suddenly fixes itself after an hour of operation.

It's been confirmed as a bug in this thread by multiple users and I've confirmed it across multiple different X99 Deluxe boards. It's not some one off failure, it's a real bug that Asus has never seen fit to fix.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> He's talking about a different issue in this context.
> 
> He's referring to the ASMedia 1042A controller on the X99 Deluxe, which is the final two ports on the back of the motherboard.
> 
> The firmware for that controller has a very odd bug where it randomly doesn't initialize cold and suddenly fixes itself after an hour of operation.
> 
> It's been confirmed as a bug in this thread by multiple users and I've confirmed it across multiple different X99 Deluxe boards. It's not some one off failure, it's a real bug that Asus has never seen fit to fix.


i have the X99 Pro with the USB 3.1..... i haven't had any issues. love the board


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> X99 Deluxe > X99-A in terms of build quality.


Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> i have the X99 Pro with the USB 3.1..... i haven't had any issues. love the board


I'm glad a different product and with a different firmware isn't having issues.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> He's talking about a different issue in this context.
> 
> He's referring to the ASMedia 1042A controller on the X99 Deluxe, which is the final two ports on the back of the motherboard.
> 
> The firmware for that controller has a very odd bug where it randomly doesn't initialize cold and suddenly fixes itself after an hour of operation.
> 
> It's been confirmed as a bug in this thread by multiple users and I've confirmed it across multiple different X99 Deluxe boards. It's not some one off failure, it's a real bug that Asus has never seen fit to fix.


I agree it's a pain, but isn't Asmedia the ones who write the firmware for their USB controller, not Asus?


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I agree it's a pain, but isn't Asmedia the ones who write the firmware for their USB controller, not Asus?


Aye, it is, but we the end user are abstracted from getting ASMedia to fix this. As far as I know ASMedia provides no direct end user support. Even if they did, as far as I know the fixed firmware would have to be injected into the X99 Deluxe UEFI. (I know there are tools to do this, but it being officially done would be better).

So it appears the order of repair would have to be:

1. Asus has to acknowledge it.
2. Asus through their developer/partner relations report the bug to ASMedia to fix it.
3. Asus inject the fixed firmware into the UEFI.
4. Asus releases the fixed UEFI for the end user.

Since the problem is stalled on step 1 presently, the other steps are kind of moot.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> Aye, it is, but we the end user are abstracted from getting ASMedia to fix this. As far as I know ASMedia provides no direct end user support. Even if they did, as far as I know the fixed firmware would have to be injected into the X99 Deluxe UEFI. (I know there are tools to do this, but it being officially done would be better).
> 
> So it appears the order of repair would have to be:
> 
> 1. Asus has to acknowledge it.
> 2. Asus through their developer/partner relations report the bug to ASMedia to fix it.
> 3. Asus inject the fixed firmware into the UEFI.
> 4. Asus releases the fixed UEFI for the end user.
> 
> Since the problem is stalled on step 1 presently, the other steps are kind of moot.


Well, as I see it we have no idea if 1 & 2 have happened or not, but I think Asmedia also must be aware at some level. Then between 2 and 3 is the step where Asmedia develops the fix. Asus has no control over that. If that were to happen then 3 & 4 would no doubt happen - witness the new Intel RST firmware in the 3005 BIOS.

I'm just saying when you blame people make sure you include Asmedia, the main cause of the problem. Just saying







. But I do empathize with the venting ...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm just saying when you blame people make sure you include Asmedia, the main cause of the problem. Just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I do empathize with the venting ...


ASMedia is a subsidiary of ASUS, the parent company should definitely hold the blame.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> ASMedia is a subsidiary of ASUS, the parent company should definitely hold the blame.


Ahh! Didn't know that! Bad parent!


----------



## elbeasto

So is there any chance of a QFan fix in a new BIOS soon?

I reverted to 2101 and my pump still can't be lowered to anything blow 35%. In other words the bug from 3004 seems like something that can't completely be undone once installed.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> So is there any chance of a QFan fix in a new BIOS soon?
> 
> I reverted to 2101 and my pump still can't be lowered to anything blow 35%. In other words the bug from 3004 seems like something that can't completely be undone once installed.


Have you tried USB Flashback? The BIOS should control the fan controller too, so flashing an older update should remove the bug.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Have you tried USB Flashback? The BIOS should control the fan controller too, so flashing an older update should remove the bug.


Yes I used Flashback to install the 2101 BIOS.


----------



## Martin778

It puzzles my why there is so much fuss on the X99 Deluxe. I've got mine a week ago(the U3.1) with 200x BIOS and couldn't have been happier with it.


----------



## teosc

Hi guys, I found RS with 4.5ghz in static overclock with a 5820K and a X99-s

But when in dynamic overclock with adaptive mode the voltage change exactly but the frequency has a problem:

Speedstep -> Enabled
C-States Enabled
In Windows CPU min 0% and max 100%

The frequency change between 12x-33x , but it never goes beyond how I set 45x (capped at 33x) , also with 100% load cpu

HELP!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuConnor*
> 
> He's talking about a different issue in this context.
> 
> He's referring to the ASMedia 1042A controller on the X99 Deluxe, which is the final two ports on the back of the motherboard.
> 
> The firmware for that controller has a very odd bug where it randomly doesn't initialize cold and suddenly fixes itself after an hour of operation.
> 
> It's been confirmed as a bug in this thread by multiple users and I've confirmed it across multiple different X99 Deluxe boards. It's not some one off failure, it's a real bug that Asus has never seen fit to fix.


this is a shame for asus.
they released a broken motherboard and they didn't recalled it.


----------



## TK421

X99 Deluxe U3.1 bios 3004 has bug

Fan speed of all headers except CPU won't be correct when os is loaded, it overrides your fan profile with something else.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> X99 Deluxe U3.1 bios 3004 has bug
> 
> Fan speed of all headers except CPU won't be correct when os is loaded, it overrides your fan profile with something else.


AI Siute...


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AI Siute...


Solution "waiting" but it would be nice that Asus fixes the bug that are indicated


----------



## djgar

Quite a few of us are waiting for that fix. It seems to extend across the boards with the 300x BIOS. I imagine they'll have it fixed before Haswell-E gets out ... right?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AI Siute...


I don't have AI suite installed, so I don't think it's the software causing problems


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I don't have AI suite installed, so I don't think it's the software causing problems


I think he pointed that as a work-around.


----------



## Jpmboy

MAybe try using the AI suite removal tool. Dl from the ASUS website.


----------



## teosc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teosc*
> 
> Hi guys, I found RS with 4.5ghz in static overclock with a 5820K and a X99-s
> 
> But when in dynamic overclock with adaptive mode the voltage change exactly but the frequency has a problem:
> 
> Speedstep -> Enabled
> C-States Enabled
> In Windows CPU min 0% and max 100%
> 
> The frequency change between 12x-33x , but it never goes beyond how I set 45x (capped at 33x) , also with 100% load cpu
> 
> HELP!


My configuration screen:

    

    

Help me please !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teosc*
> 
> My configuration screen:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help me please !


Main thing is "Speedstep" -> Enabled (you have it set to Disabled.

other recommendations: (nothing you are doing needs these to be anything but Auto)
Source clock - Auto
PLL select - Auto
Filter PL - Auto
iPLL - Auto
BCLKram - Auto
CPU IVR current limit - Auto

When using Adaptive voltage control. C-states really have no meaning. Just disable c-states.


----------



## teosc

Thank you very much indeed!

Obviously the screen number 6 is wrong (it is now the right one!)

I tried it with the suggested parameters, but with speedstep enable the multiplier is always locked between 12x-33x even at 100% load.

Here is my last setting:
   

  

I not really know what is wrong!
Some idea?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I don't have AI suite installed, so I don't think it's the software causing problems
> 
> 
> 
> I think he pointed that as a work-around.
Click to expand...

That is the workaround I have been using. But it is not a good one. If you use sleep, the bug persists after waking. You are forced to leave AI Suite always open, and it conflicts with other monitoring software.

1.monitoring software
2.sleep
3.fan control

pick two.

It is annoying, but I am sure it will get fixed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is the workaround I have been using. But it is not a good one. If you use sleep, the bug persists after waking. You are forced to leave AI Suite always open, and it conflicts with other monitoring software.
> 
> 1.monitoring software
> 2.sleep
> 3.fan control
> 
> pick two.
> 
> It is annoying, but I am sure it will get fixed.


I don;t have a Deluxe so can't replicate the problem... sorry.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teosc*
> 
> Thank you very much indeed!
> 
> Obviously the screen number 6 is wrong (it is now the right one!)
> 
> I tried it with the suggested parameters, but with speedstep enable the multiplier is always locked between 12x-33x even at 100% load.
> 
> Here is my last setting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I not really know what is wrong!
> Some idea?


You may want to disable the Asus EPU Power Saving Mode (screen 2, Advanced Settings). It isn't consistent with some of your other settings (VRM management) which are set to extreme and I don't know how the BIOS would resolve the conflicts. However, if you are also running AI Suite, the EPU is part of it's management and it does tend to override BIOS settings at the desktop level. That may create a problem with CPU frequency. I don't like it anyway. Besides setting voltage and frequency limits, it does other unexpected things like fan shut downs while at idle, etc.

By chance, are you running an older version of Real Temp in the background? This has been an issue for some time where the program disables the Turbo function, capping you at the default processor speed.


----------



## Qwinn

Oh, yeah, EPU power saving does horrendous things to any overclock. Kill it. Kill it with fire.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is the workaround I have been using. But it is not a good one. If you use sleep, the bug persists after waking. You are forced to leave AI Suite always open, and it conflicts with other monitoring software.
> 
> 1.monitoring software
> 2.sleep
> 3.fan control
> 
> pick two.
> 
> It is annoying, but I am sure it will get fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> I don;t have a Deluxe so can't replicate the problem... sorry.
Click to expand...

Neither do i. Mine is an -A


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Oh, yeah, EPU power saving does horrendous things to any overclock. Kill it. Kill it with fire.


I think I have this enabled in bios

Disable?


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I think I have this enabled in bios
> 
> Disable?


Absolutely. And if you settled on your final OC with it enabled, might as well start from scratch again. You'll probably be able to OC much higher with it off.


----------



## hornedfrog86

Broadwell-e support soon for


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Absolutely. And if you settled on your final OC with it enabled, might as well start from scratch again. You'll probably be able to OC much higher with it off.


Alright.


----------



## xkm1948

I had 0 problem with 3004 BIOS on my Sabertooth X99. I did clear the CMOS settings after updating though. No problems with fan profile nor stability problem.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> I had 0 problem with 3004 BIOS on my Sabertooth X99. I did clear the CMOS settings after updating though. No problems with fan profile nor stability problem.


This is with the X99 Deluxe, but I'll try clear cmos later.

On a sidenote, does anyone know how to monitor cache voltage in the OS?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> This is with the X99 Deluxe, but I'll try clear cmos later.
> 
> On a sidenote, does anyone know how to monitor cache voltage in the OS?


Either AI Suite or AIDA64 OSD.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Either AI Suite or AIDA64 OSD.


It only shows core voltages

And this



I have system agent offset (+) by 0.215 and cpu input is set at 1.95v


----------



## Silent Scone

That is HWMonitor.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That is HWMonitor.


Nvm, my mistake. I see the cache voltage on aida64.

Sorry.


----------



## Silent Scone

No problem


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> This is with the X99 Deluxe, but I'll try clear cmos later.
> 
> On a sidenote, does anyone know how to monitor cache voltage in the OS?


Yeah AIDA64.


----------



## TK421

Not able to raise cache voltage for some reason.

It stays at 0.99 max. Even though on adaptive I set to: -0.001 and target 1.23


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Not able to raise cache voltage for some reason.
> 
> It stays at 0.99 max. Even though on adaptive I set to: -0.001 and target 1.23


Hello

Ever since initial release it has been known that adaptive mode does not work for cache voltage.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Ever since initial release it has been known that adaptive mode does not work for cache voltage.


Use offset mode then?

I'm going to try +0.19v and see if that raises the cache to 1.19v


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Not able to raise cache voltage for some reason.
> 
> It stays at 0.99 max. Even though on adaptive I set to: -0.001 and target 1.23
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Ever since initial release it has been known that adaptive mode does not work for cache voltage.
Click to expand...

It works on 100 strap, just not 125,167, etc, correct?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It works on 100 strap, just not 125,167, etc, correct?


Adaptive Mode dosen't work for the Cache voltage with all strap
It works for Core voltage with the strap 100


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It works on 100 strap, just not 125,167, etc, correct?


No, adaptive cache voltage does not work with Haswell


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, adaptive cache voltage does not work with Haswell


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, adaptive cache voltage does not work with Haswell


Which begs the question, why even have it in the BIOS?


----------



## teosc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> By chance, are you running an older version of Real Temp in the background? This has been an issue for some time where the program disables the Turbo function, capping you at the default processor speed.


You're my savior, thanks a lot!
It was just Real Temp GT v3.70 that capping me at the default processor speed.

Another question:
In adaptive mode + is properly set

- CPU Core Voltage Offset --> 0.001
- Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage --> set the voltage that we found necessary for RS in static overclock?


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teosc*
> 
> Another question:
> In adaptive mode + is properly set
> 
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset --> 0.001
> - Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage --> set the voltage that we found necessary for RS in static overclock?


The method for creating the adaptive setting has been discussed quite a bit. The "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Voltage" is an awkward descriptor since this is really the base voltage from a user perspective. For most people, I don't think it matters which of the two ways below you do it.

You can take your ideal "fixed voltage" number and then add the smallest possible offset you can (.001). This in effect gives you the auto voltage table step +.001 and a higher limit (or whatever you set the base number to be).

The other method is to use it more like a true offset. If I want 1.30v maximum, I could set the "Additional Turbo Mode CPU voltage" to 1.275 and my offset to 0.025) to set the limit at 1.30v. This will have the same maximum voltage as above, but my voltage curve at lower levels will be +0.025 above the standard voltage curve. In theory, you may draw slightly more voltage than needed at lower CPU levels, but in return it might offer you more stability during dynamic shifts at lower thresholds. On a full load stress test, it should make no difference -- same limit. This way has the potential to offer more stability at the expense of a very small temperature increase at lower CPU levels. Just don't use a ridiculous off-set like 0.90 + 0.40 = 1.30. Smaller offsets like 0.025, 0.050 make more sense. I have seen the AI Suite tuner set it as high +0.100v. This is the method I currently use, but to be fair I have not scientifically tested at each offset interval to compare stability. From an efficiency standpoint, it would make more sense to keep lowering it until you reach +0.001, but frankly after a rough first year with this board and processor, I like stable and minutely over-volted just fine.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> The method for creating the adaptive setting has been discussed quite a bit. The "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Voltage" is an awkward descriptor since this is really the base voltage from a user perspective. For most people, I don't think it matters which of the two ways below you do it.
> 
> You can take your ideal "fixed voltage" number and then add the smallest possible offset you can (.001). This in effect gives you the auto voltage table step +.001 and a higher limit (or whatever you set the base number to be).
> 
> The other method is to use it more like a true offset. If I want 1.30v maximum, I could set the "Additional Turbo Mode CPU voltage" to 1.275 and my offset to 0.025) to set the limit at 1.30v. This will have the same maximum voltage as above, but my voltage curve at lower levels will be +0.025 above the standard voltage curve. In theory, you may draw slightly more voltage than needed at lower CPU levels, but in return it might offer you more stability during dynamic shifts at lower thresholds. On a full load stress test, it should make no difference -- same limit. This way has the potential to offer more stability at the expense of a very small temperature increase at lower CPU levels. Just don't use a ridiculous off-set like 0.90 + 0.40 = 1.30. Smaller offsets like 0.025, 0.050 make more sense. I have seen the AI Suite tuner set it as high +0.100v. This is the method I currently use, but to be fair I have not scientifically tested at each offset interval to compare stability. From an efficiency standpoint, it would make more sense to keep lowering it until you reach +0.001, but frankly after a rough first year with this board and processor, I like stable and minutely over-volted just fine.


Good point regarding +0.025 offset to help the CPU with low load applications. I used to base my offset voltage during Sandybridge days by running a single thread of P95 to replicate a low load scenario to find a stable voltage. TBH, have been too scared to touch P95 in any sense with HW-E, so I haven't looked for a similar way to test low load tests


----------



## sblantipodi

New x99 motherboards has been presented.
Will you upgrade your current x99 mobo?

Is there some interesting features?
As far as I know I have seen only more USB and more M.2 ports


----------



## Obrigado

fan off function does not work anymore on my x99-s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> New x99 motherboards has been presented.
> Will you upgrade your current x99 mobo?
> 
> Is there some interesting features?
> As far as I know I have seen only more USB and more M.2 ports


nope.

we need skylake 6core and 8core cpu, not new mobo or crap broadwel older cpu here....


----------



## The Veterant

It seems to me that their is a 2 versions or should I say revisions of the old X99 Deluxe board. And the reason I stay this cause I seen people reporting not problem at all with bios 3004 but before update to the latest bios they had problem. Then in the other hand I seen people not having problem w/ the bios before but after update to bios 3004 they encounter all kind of problems. And ASUS haven't done anything about, cause the FISH smell, like they want to have those owners with problem bios on theirs board to upgrade to the new version that they are coming out after the May 27, then maybe 2 weeks after they probably come out w/ a fix of those DELUXE having problem w/ bios 3004. And the strategy is sales marketing. Thats how I see it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> New x99 motherboards has been presented.
> Will you upgrade your current x99 mobo?
> 
> Is there some interesting features?
> As far as I know I have seen only more USB and more M.2 ports


Will you be going with a different vendor this time?


----------



## djgar

I can guarantee you they are doing something about it, they just haven't solved it yet







...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Will you be going with a different vendor this time?


wishful


----------



## greg1184

So I received my RMA back from ASUS..... I simply got back my motherboard with the same S/N. Nowhere does it say what was done (if anything) to the board. The online status just said that my RMA was shipped. The included printout in the package just had what was shipped, the S/N etc but NOTHING regarding what was done. Nowhere is it documented what was done. Was it tested? repaired? Nothing?

What kind of RMA process is that?


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> So I received my RMA back from ASUS..... I simply got back my motherboard with the same S/N. Nowhere does it say what was done (if anything) to the board. The online status just said that my RMA was shipped. The included printout in the package just had what was shipped, the S/N etc but NOTHING regarding what was done. Nowhere is it documented what was done. Was it tested? repaired? Nothing?
> 
> What kind of RMA process is that?


I got my answer. Apparently nothing. I reconnected everything and none of the rear USB ports work on Windows 7. This was a fresh installation as well. Reinstalling drivers does nothing. When I get home from work tomorrow I am going to reinstall windows and see what happens.... since the ports seem to work in bios. I just find it irritating that a $370 board makes it a pain in the ass to make it work.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I got my answer. Apparently nothing. I reconnected everything and none of the rear USB ports work on Windows 7. This was a fresh installation as well. Reinstalling drivers does nothing. When I get home from work tomorrow I am going to reinstall windows and see what happens.... since the ports seem to work in bios. I just find it irritating that a $370 board makes it a pain in the ass to make it work.


it could be worst if it was $565 like Z10PE-D8WS or Z10PE-D16WS


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> fan off function does not work anymore on my x99-s
> nope.
> 
> we need skylake 6core and 8core cpu, not new mobo or crap broadwel older cpu here....


I really agree with this.
Will we see asus drop in support for current X99 mobos?


----------



## Ukaz

If Asus make a BLACK EDITION of the rampage, will they only add thunerbolt ant a other m.2 slot because i'm tempted by the current RAMAGE EXTREME


----------



## djgar

At least it's black ...


----------



## RyuConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I got my answer. Apparently nothing. I reconnected everything and none of the rear USB ports work on Windows 7. This was a fresh installation as well. Reinstalling drivers does nothing. When I get home from work tomorrow I am going to reinstall windows and see what happens.... since the ports seem to work in bios. I just find it irritating that a $370 board makes it a pain in the ass to make it work.


Brothers in arms. Had the same crappy experience with a board that was hardcore defective both in and out of the operating system.

It wasn't until I called for another RMA# that the tech on the phone informed me of the previous work done. The work consisted of a BIOS update.

Just hope the eventual replacement they send you doesn't have bent pins and mysterious residue on it like my replacement did.


----------



## The Veterant

Well for those awaiting for a new BIOS for the DELUXE here is a link: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/

New BIOS 3101, I download it and test it so far no hiccups, well maybe cause I took a probiotics first, but other then that, oh I forgot I need to test 2 more important things FANS and of course My XEON 2696 and my 128GB ram kit along w/ it. I hope it keeps working like it is so far w/ those hardware, finger X.


----------



## djgar

For X99-A U31 also! Will report back after trying!









BIOS 3101 X99-A U31


----------



## F4ze0ne

Hi all... I'm getting qcode 00 with the cpu led lit up after reboot on my X99-A.

Is my motherboard or cpu dead?


----------



## greg1184

I tried reinstalling both the intel and Asmedia drivers and even updating the bios.

The front USB ports work perfectly fine.

I try to plug in ONE USB device into the back ports and I get the message "USB Power exceeded". Really pathetic for a so-called "flagship" board. It doesn't even detect a stupid jump drive.

The ports seem to work ok in BIOS and when i do flash bios update.

My patience is running thin. I am NOT going to waste more money shipping my board again only for it to be sent back with nothing done.

Getting to the point where I may switch to MSi or Asrock or perhaps EVGA who has a real RMA program.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

looks there is no good working x99 mobo...


----------



## The Veterant

Today I finally update the bios of my X99 Deluxe to 3101 version, after that install my XEON e5 2696V4 to test on the Deluxe board and walla it works, but cause their is always a but, she doesn't recognized all 22 cores only 18 of them and this are the pictures to confirm that.










But at least she recognized the 128GB memory kit that I own, the other 2 board that I also own doesn't.

here is a link to see a comparison w/ my Gigabyte motherboard: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?84970-Rampage-V-Extreme-E5-2696-V3-(18-36)/page2


----------



## djgar

Frankly I don't think these gamer / enthusiast boards are really meant for those server-league processors. I see their ability to run them as a generosity - said he, looking poignantly at his six-core workstation
















Well, Q-Fan seems to be working with 3101 so far. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## The Veterant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Frankly I don't think these gamer / enthusiast boards are really meant for those server-league processors. I see their ability to run them as a generosity - said he, looking poignantly at his six-core workstation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Q-Fan seems to be working with 3101 so far. Crossing my fingers!


Thanks for you opinion, have you contributed to fix the problem? if the answer is no, is because you don't have nothing to worry about. I do because I have issues still w/ the bios, so thanks guy, for nothing.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Veterant*
> 
> Thanks for you opinion, have you contributed to fix the problem? if the answer is no, is because you don't have nothing to worry about. I do because I have issues still w/ the bios, so thanks guy, for nothing.


Sorry, mate, no harm meant. I thought I made it clear I had core envy but it might have been too subtle. Besides the missing 4 cores, are you having other problems?


----------



## RyuConnor

UEFI 3101 for the X99 Deluxe fixes two one of the four firmware bugs that this board has had for nearly two years.

1. The ASMedia 1042A USB3 controller finally stops intermittently disabling and enabling.

This problem is so long lived and irritating I can hardly believe it is fixed. In fact, I still don't. I will keep testing, but thus far it has continued to behave appropriately.

Ah-hah. Nope. Finally managed to get it to break.

2. Setting the USB controllers to Disabled in the Boot menu no longer breaks the ECHI controller.

This fix is of particular schadenfreude to me. I'm happy to see it finally resolved.

-

Old bugs still not fixed:

The Last BIOS Time in Task Manager in Windows 8.1 and 10 under the Startup tab is still broken. This feature did work in some of the original UEFI releases. It is admittedly a purely cosmetic bug.

Q-Fan Tuning still ignores the X99 Fan Extension card. Sort of silly to pay extra money for the Deluxe for a feature like the Fan Extension Card only for the firmware to have a Forever Bug that never works with the feature correctly.

-

New bugs:

Unfortunately Asus managed to introduce a regression with this release. The MCTP under Advanced\System Agent Configuration is now broken. The UEFI firmware is not properly saving the state of the setting into the UEFI memory. The MCTP setting can never be brought out of the Disabled state.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Veterant*
> 
> Today I finally update the bios of my X99 Deluxe to 3101 version, after that install my XEON e5 2696V4 to test on the Deluxe board and walla it works, but cause their is always a but, she doesn't recognized all 22 cores only 18 of them and this are the pictures to confirm that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least she recognized the 128GB memory kit that I own, the other 2 board that I also own doesn't.
> 
> here is a link to see a comparison w/ my Gigabyte motherboard: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?84970-Rampage-V-Extreme-E5-2696-V3-(18-36)/page2


you might check with Slinky ...44 threads on the Rampage. The boards are not that different, but slinky may be.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Updated my X99-S to BIOS 3101 before I went to sleep yesterday, looks like they fixed the broken fan control









Although everything works fine, I was missing some BIOS menus. The Intel Rapid Storage menu where you can see the info about the RAID setup was gone at first, but it showed up after few restarts and this time it have the updated RAID driver vs BIOS 3004. Also I don't see the menu where NVMe drive info is displayed, I know it was there before. But like I said everything seems to be working fine.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Q-Fan has been fixed with 3101. Thanks Asus


----------



## djgar




----------



## Scrimstar

What are the differences between Deluxe II and Deluxe 3.1?

And any X99, w/ Raid 0-able m.2?


----------



## greg1184

Apparently my USB woes are a Windows 7 problem. I installed windows 10 and now they work. Maybe newer drivers are not compatible with windows 7.


----------



## xkm1948

Sabertooth X99 updated to 3101 BIOS. No differences comparing with 3004. All 128GB RAM detected and XMP still works beautifully. Gained some new OC settings in the BIOS though.


----------



## greg1184

So now while I was trying to run realbench I realized that my board was detecting 12gb out of my 16gb. I went to the bios and realized that only 3 of the sticks were detected. I do not have any dead sticks because I tested each individual one, and they all worked.

I isolated the problem to memory slots C1 and C2 do not detect the memory. I ended up plugging the stick in D2 and it worked. However that isn't exactly the ideal configuration for quad channel. This definitely was not always the case with my board.

Looks like I will have to RMA the board after all.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> So now while I was trying to run realbench I realized that my board was detecting 12gb out of my 16gb. I went to the bios and realized that only 3 of the sticks were detected. I do not have any dead sticks because I tested each individual one, and they all worked.
> 
> I isolated the problem to memory slots C1 and C2 do not detect the memory. I ended up plugging the stick in D2 and it worked. However that isn't exactly the ideal configuration for quad channel. This definitely was not always the case with my board.
> 
> Looks like I will have to RMA the board after all.


Have you tried loosening the motherboard-to-chassis screws near those dimms? I've had problems detecting dimms due to over-tightened MB screws.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> So now while I was trying to run realbench I realized that my board was detecting 12gb out of my 16gb. I went to the bios and realized that only 3 of the sticks were detected. I do not have any dead sticks because I tested each individual one, and they all worked.
> 
> I isolated the problem to memory slots C1 and C2 do not detect the memory. I ended up plugging the stick in D2 and it worked. However that isn't exactly the ideal configuration for quad channel. This definitely was not always the case with my board.
> 
> Looks like I will have to RMA the board after all.


I'm pretty certain there is nothing wrong with the board, or any of your components.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm pretty certain there is nothing wrong with the board, or any of your components.








I guess there is nothing wrong.


----------



## The Veterant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you might check with Slinky ...44 threads on the Rampage. The boards are not that different, but slinky may be.


JMPBOY,

My hands are itching for put back together my Gigabyte motherboard and give a shot to see if I can beat slinky's score in which I think I can beat him with that board, the Gigabyte board without tweaking the BLCK can do in cinebeanch15 3126 by increasing the blck to 103 maybe she can do 3200 plus. I never tried the gigabyte OC the blck, but now I'm tempty to do so.
[/
CENTER]


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Q-Fan has been fixed with 3101. Thanks Asus


Time to update,









Edit: done, what is SFR Adjust? I assume it's related to CPU PLL voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> So now while I was trying to run realbench I realized that my board was detecting 12gb out of my 16gb. I went to the bios and realized that only 3 of the sticks were detected. I do not have any dead sticks because I tested each individual one, and they all worked.
> 
> I isolated the problem to memory slots C1 and C2 do not detect the memory. I ended up plugging the stick in D2 and it worked. However that isn't exactly the ideal configuration for quad channel. This definitely was not always the case with my board.
> 
> Looks like I will have to RMA the board after all.


Before doing an RMA. Put the ram stick back in the appropriate slot and reset the system to stock... use a clrcmos. reboot to bios. Are all the sticks detected? If yes, the dropped channel is most likely caused by the settings if you had any.. including using XMP. If no, loosen the cpu block mount screws 1/2 turn or as far as you dare w/o compromising block contact. In this thread alone there a a half dozen or so cases where ram channel issues were cause by over tightening the cpu cooler.








Just FYI -= I can easily" loose a channel depending on bios settings with a ram OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Veterant*
> 
> JMPBOY,
> 
> My hands are itching for put back together my Gigabyte motherboard and give a shot to see if I can beat slinky's score in which I think I can beat him with that board, the Gigabyte board without tweaking the BLCK can do in cinebeanch15 3126 by increasing the blck to 103 maybe she can do 3200 plus. I never tried the gigabyte OC the blck, but now I'm tempty to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> 
> CENTER]


the extent of BCLK range will be board dependent.. but also the cpu sample. Point is, the R5E will recognize the cpu properly - so should the deluxe (tho the R5E is a level-up in this regard, IMO). Hey - where are you guys getting these non-ARK samples anyway? Not listed as an Intel part?


----------



## The Veterant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Before doing an RMA. Put the ram stick back in the appropriate slot and reset the system to stock... use a clrcmos. reboot to bios. Are all the sticks detected? If yes, the dropped channel is most likely caused by the settings if you had any.. including using XMP. If no, loosen the cpu block mount screws 1/2 turn or as far as you dare w/o compromising block contact. In this thread alone there a a half dozen or so cases where ram channel issues were cause by over tightening the cpu cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI -= I can easily" loose a channel depending on bios settings with a ram OC.
> the extent of BCLK range will be board dependent.. but also the cpu sample. Point is, the R5E will recognize the cpu properly - so should the deluxe (tho the R5E is a level-up in this regard, IMO). Hey - where are you guys getting these non-ARK samples anyway? Not listed as an Intel part?


Hey JP, that cinebench there as you can see it's without raising the BLCK, is at 100blck, I haven't try this board w/ 101,102,103 in which my CPU loose stability past 103 BLCK. In comparison to my MSI and the Deluxe, this motherboard beats both board, the Deluxe been the worst at least from my experience, and this is just at defaults settings no tweaking c-states or nothing. In order for the Deluxe get close to do 3126 in cenebench I think I may have to push it to 104 or maybe 105, the Gigabyte just natural bench that with ease. I keep saying the 3101 bios from the Deluxe its not tweak to it max performance, cause first, its not recognizing all my CORES. Flebay I bought from, I guess got lucky with the person that I got from, cause at that time he was selling one on bay but a capacitor was burn, then he contact by e-mail and show me the one I have and I agree to buy from, 1800 OEM, I look at like this the 10 cores 6950X its going to be close to 1500, the 2696 in which is = to 2699 retail price is 4200 and I got this one for 1800 in which I tock a big risk but I guest was wealth it. I can give his e-mail and you can ask him.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Before doing an RMA. Put the ram stick back in the appropriate slot and reset the system to stock... use a clrcmos. reboot to bios. Are all the sticks detected? If yes, the dropped channel is most likely caused by the settings if you had any.. including using XMP. If no, loosen the cpu block mount screws 1/2 turn or as far as you dare w/o compromising block contact. In this thread alone there a a half dozen or so cases where ram channel issues were cause by over tightening the cpu cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI -= I can easily" loose a channel depending on bios settings with a ram OC.
> the extent of BCLK range will be board dependent.. but also the cpu sample. Point is, the R5E will recognize the cpu properly - so should the deluxe (tho the R5E is a level-up in this regard, IMO). Hey - where are you guys getting these non-ARK samples anyway? Not listed as an Intel part?


Thanks for the help. I took off the CPU so I can reseat it and then replace the heat sink. To my behest, I see a few pins bent on the right side. I tried to put them back into place, but now it only detects 8gb of RAM, none on the right side. Looks like I may have to buy a new motherboard. Maybe I will wait until the Deluxe-2 or Strix is released versus getting a RVE.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Thanks for the help. I took off the CPU so I can reseat it and then replace the heat sink. To my behest, I see a few pins bent on the right side. I tried to put them back into place, but now it only detects 8gb of RAM, none on the right side. Looks like I may have to buy a new motherboard. Maybe I will wait until the Deluxe-2 or Strix is released versus getting a RVE.


bent pins? daaum. They can be fixed if not actually broken, but it's best done with a strong magnifier, a 0.5mm mechanical pencil, a shot of scotch and a steady hand.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bent pins? daaum. They can be fixed if not actually broken, but it's best done with a strong magnifier, a 0.5mm mechanical pencil, a shot of scotch and a steady hand.


I tried fixing the pins only made it even worse. I'm gonna get a new board anyway. I got an RMA number from ASUS so I'll try to RMA it in case it may be something else. I probably won't pay 125 or whatever it is.

I guess it's an excuse to get a shiny new board.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I tried fixing the pins only made it even worse. I'm gonna get a new board anyway. I got an RMA number from ASUS so I'll try to RMA it in case it may be something else. I probably won't pay 125 or whatever it is.
> 
> I guess it's an excuse to get a shiny new board.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


lol, are you sure you're not just trying to cop a free refresh board?! You seem to be going out of your way here







. That's unfortunate though, at least you can justify the means for a Deluxe II now


----------



## Ren06

The bios 3101 fixed the Q-Fan issue on my side too









But there is still a problem with the "Option Rom Messages". If set to "Keep Current", the OROM messages (Intel Raid) are still displayed at boot and are not masked/bypassed as it used to be with 2101.

I also noticed with bios 3004/3101 a huge performance loss in synthetic memory bench in Aida64.
With the exact same OC settings for CPU and RAM (first/second timings manually set, rest on Auto), I see 10 GB/s less on "Copy test":

Version 2101:









Version 3101:









Did some else notice the same behaviour?

As Desolutional said, it would be good to know what is behind the "Sfr Adjust" option


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol, are you sure you're not just trying to cop a free refresh board?! You seem to be going out of your way here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's unfortunate though, at least you can justify the means for a Deluxe II now


You figured me out









Every time i tried to fixed the pins it knocked out another stick. It went from 12 to 8 to 4. My last boot up detected 4 GB ram in A1 lol. Clearly my board didn't like me anymore. Either MSI godlike or ASUS deluxe 2.

I'll pay for the repair and then sell it as a factory refurb









On another note its interesting that the deluxe 2 now has a installation feature to prevent bending pins....https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-DELUXE-II/


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren06*
> 
> The bios 3101 fixed the Q-Fan issue on my side too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there is still a problem with the "Option Rom Messages". If set to "Keep Current", the OROM messages (Intel Raid) are still displayed at boot and are not masked/bypassed as it used to be with 2101.
> 
> I also noticed with bios 3004/3101 a huge performance loss in synthetic memory bench in Aida64.
> With the exact same OC settings for CPU and RAM (first/second timings manually set, rest on Auto), I see 10 GB/s less on "Copy test":
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2101:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3101:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some else notice the same behaviour?
> 
> As Desolutional said, it would be good to know what is behind the "Sfr Adjust" option


I brought it up before. It appears to be the result of stability enhancements. I will say I am able to OC the BCLK better now, so that compensated in the non-memory benchmarks for me.


----------



## springs113

So tried updating my bios today and this is what i got
The process apparently went smooth but upon reboot that was what i was greeted with bios code70.
X99 deluxe
850 pro 512gb
16gb ddr4 2800 corsair vengeance
5930k
290x xfire


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> So tried updating my bios today and this is what i got
> The process apparently went smooth but upon reboot that was what i was greeted with bios code70.
> X99 deluxe
> 850 pro 512gb
> 16gb ddr4 2800 corsair vengeance
> 5930k
> 290x xfire


no worries, use the bios flashback method and reflash... you can do this even with the cpu removed.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no worries, use the bios flashback method and reflash... you can do this even with the cpu removed.


i have done so on numerous occasions the last bios to work for me is the 2101 the last 2 available on asus.com ate the ones giving me that message.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> So tried updating my bios today and this is what i got
> The process apparently went smooth but upon reboot that was what i was greeted with bios code70.
> X99 deluxe
> 850 pro 512gb
> 16gb ddr4 2800 corsair vengeance
> 5930k
> 290x xfire


That is normal for 3101 - I also got it for 3005. It goes through three reboots IIRC, because it's replacing the Intel RST firmware also. Definitely use Flashback as @Jpmboy noted, more reliable than EZ Flash.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Can I install the 3101 bios on an X99-Deluxe USB 3.1?

I don't actually use the 3.1 addon board.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Can I install the 3101 bios on an X99-Deluxe USB 3.1?
> 
> I don't actually use the 3.1 addon board.


Yes you can.

But ASUS has not fixed the idle fan speed / minimum fan speed issue yet!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Yes you can.
> 
> But ASUS has not fixed the idle fan speed / minimum fan speed issue yet!


Are you sure? I've set my speeds in Q-Fan and they seem to be sticking in Windows so far.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Are you sure? I've set my speeds in Q-Fan and they seem to be sticking in Windows so far.


Do you have AIsuite or other fan control software? I can't seem to have fan curve below 45-55% on windows bootup (works fine in BIOS). This fan bug is present on bios 3101.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Yes you can.
> 
> But ASUS has not fixed the idle fan speed / minimum fan speed issue yet!


It's been fixed in 3101 for my X99-A USB 3.1 - what do you base your remark on?


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> That is normal for 3101 - I also got it for 3005. It goes through three reboots IIRC, because it's replacing the Intel RST firmware also. Definitely use Flashback as @Jpmboy noted, more reliable than EZ Flash.


I still for the life of me cant get to post from either of the last two bios' the 2101 works fine which is what I always reflash to...but I can't get the 2 newest bios to post I keep getting that screen that I posted in my previous post. What gives? Have me thinking about jumping ship to another Mobo manufacturer.


----------



## Dreamliner

Man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Do you have AIsuite or other fan control software? I can't seem to have fan curve below 45-55% on windows bootup (works fine in BIOS). This fan bug is present on bios 3101.


I bought my Sabertooth X99 board early last year when it released and the auto-tune always seems to block out the lower fan speeds for some reason. Months ago I tried asking around for anyone who'd been able to figure out a 'hack' to the AI Suite config software to manually fix it, no such luck. Also seems like the AI Suite has not been updated since my purchase...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I still for the life of me cant get to post from either of the last two bios' the 2101 works fine which is what I always reflash to...but I can't get the 2 newest bios to post I keep getting that screen that I posted in my previous post. What gives? Have me thinking about jumping ship to another Mobo manufacturer.


As I mentioned, I got that screen also a couple of times when updating to 3005 and 3101. It has to do stuff and reboot a couple of times because it is not only updating the MB BIOS but also the Intel RST Storage firmware. You need to let it do its thing and complete the various reboots. When you get that screen just leave it and let it do whatever it needs to do.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> As I mentioned, I got that screen also a couple of times when updating to 3005 and 3101. It has to do stuff and reboot a couple of times because it is not only updating the MB BIOS but also the Intel RST Storage firmware. You need to let it do its thing and complete the various reboots. When you get that screen just leave it and let it do whatever it needs to do.


I left my pc on from 2am est to 12pm. Don't you think that it should've been completed by then? I really don't think it should be that long.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I left my pc on from 2am est to 12pm. Don't you think that it should've been completed by then? I really don't think it should be that long.


Ouch! That's way too long. Mine took about 5 minutes. Did you use EZ Flash or Flashback? I've had misfires with EZ Flash - Flashback is the most reliable.


----------



## F4ze0ne

Hi all, Can someone help me identify these chips on the X99-A board?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Ouch! That's way too long. Mine took about 5 minutes. Did you use EZ Flash or Flashback? I've had misfires with EZ Flash - Flashback is the most reliable.


I've tried this both ways. I know that it takes too long not even my win 10 install took 10 minutes. I wanna change my processor but damn this fkkn board is starting to piss me off.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I've tried this both ways. I know that it takes too long not even my win 10 install took 10 minutes. I wanna change my processor but damn this fkkn board is starting to piss me off.


And other BIOS flash properly - that's really weird and a bummer, mate. Maybe Praz or Raja can advise some workaround?


----------



## TK421

Lastest bios for X99 U3.1 and X99 normal. They are the same motherboard.

ASUS fixed the fan control issue in OS









https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> And other BIOS flash properly - that's really weird and a bummer, mate. Maybe Praz or Raja can advise some workaround?


tell me about it, its hard to fathom. It kinda turning me off from the Asus branding too because I've never had this much problem with an actual working board, 2101 can be flashed 1 million times and work but anything after that forget about it.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Lastest bios for X99 U3.1 and X99 normal. They are the same motherboard.
> 
> ASUS fixed the fan control issue in OS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


X99-A and X99-A U31 are two different boards and require different BIOS, I know I've had both







. But 3101 is available for both and yes, fixes the fans.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> X99-A and X99-A U31 are two different boards and require different BIOS, I know I've had both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But 3101 is available for both and yes, fixes the fans.


Oh

Sorry, it's X99D U3.1


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Oh
> 
> Sorry, it's X99D U3.1


Right! Those two are the same board, one has an expansion kit. I was scratching my head after my post when I noticed you had the Deluxe


----------



## XTAC

Is anyone running the new 3000 series BIOS with a m.2 device as their primary OS boot drive? I loaded up 3101 and it did not go well. It corrupted part of Windows 10 and would then hard shutdown seconds after making it to the desktop. After a flashback to 2101 and a few hours of system repair, I think most of the damage is undone, however AI Suite now occasionally hangs on boot and the fans may not kick into their proper control pattern. I also noticed while I was in 3101 the NVME configuration support is not present in this BIOS, although it really was present in the prior editions in name only. Anyone else with a 950 Pro have any luck with this?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> Is anyone running the new 3000 series BIOS with a m.2 device as their primary OS boot drive? I loaded up 3101 and it did not go well. It corrupted part of Windows 10 and would then hard shutdown seconds after making it to the desktop. After a flashback to 2101 and a few hours of system repair, I think most of the damage is undone, however AI Suite now occasionally hangs on boot and the fans may not kick into their proper control pattern. I also noticed while I was in 3101 the NVME configuration support is not present in this BIOS, although it really was present in the prior editions in name only. Anyone else with a 950 Pro have any luck with this?


Hello

No issue here using the 3000 series with either the 950 Pro or a yet to be released M.2 SSD.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yet to be released Secret Sauce Drive.


----------



## tistou77

Speaking of SSD M2, I have a 950 Pro with Windows connected to the M2 port of the R5E and a SSD SATA connected to the Intel port Sata 6gb/s.
The SSD SATA is indicated "disk 0" (P1 in bios), while the M2 is "disc 1"

Is it possible to have the M2 in disk 0 ?

Thanks


----------



## sblantipodi

I can't believe.
They fixed the QFAN settings in BIOS. It took more than a year to do this fix. Wow!

It's funny that they fixed it now that the Deluxe is going out of production to leave the space for the Deluxe II.


----------



## MR-e

Can I get help with Asus TurboV? When I go to run it, it asks to install the IMEI driver from the Install CD. I've done this already and verified IMEI in device manager as installed and working. Checking services.msc also shows Intel Management running as well. This is on Win 10 Pro 64-bit and Samsung 950 SSD. I've installed the Samsung nvme driver and magician as well if that helps any?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Can I get help with Asus TurboV? When I go to run it, it asks to install the IMEI driver from the Install CD. I've done this already and verified IMEI in device manager as installed and working. Checking services.msc also shows Intel Management running as well. This is on Win 10 Pro 64-bit and Samsung 950 SSD. I've installed the Samsung nvme driver and magician as well if that helps any?


Hello

Install Intel XTU first.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> So tried updating my bios today and this is what i got
> The process apparently went smooth but upon reboot that was what i was greeted with bios code70.
> X99 deluxe
> 850 pro 512gb
> 16gb ddr4 2800 corsair vengeance
> 5930k
> 290x xfire


Any thoughts and comments?


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Any thoughts and comments?


You will get that message twice followed by a reboot on the 3000 bioses. Necessary to update firmware. After the 3rd reboot it should come to a "Press F1 to configure bios" prompt. Whole thing should take about 5 minutes, important not to interrupt it. If it's taking a lot longer than that, or stopping altogether without your help, maybe reflash, and if that doesn't work, roll back.


----------



## springs113

I've done that on numerous occasions.


----------



## Qwinn

You will get the same "BIOS is updating" messages when rolling back to a 2000 bios, as it has to roll back the firmware updates as well. Are you saying you get the BIOS is updating message and it just freezes? For how long? If it's failing at the firmware update point, ugh, not sure what I can tell you, someone smarter than me will have to help :/


----------



## springs113

I don't see that screen at all on my rollback to 2101. Everything works on that bios just not 3004 or 3101...which is the first and only time that I've ever saw that screen. I don't see my screen reboot once that screen appears.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> You will get the same "BIOS is updating" messages when rolling back to a 2000 bios, as it has to roll back the firmware updates as well. Are you saying you get the BIOS is updating message and it just freezes? For how long? If it's failing at the firmware update point, ugh, not sure what I can tell you, someone smarter than me will have to help :/


@springs113 is getting stuck with that message for hours, not the expected 2-3 minutes a couple of times.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I don't see that screen at all on my rollback to 2101. Everything works on that bios just not 3004 or 3101...which is the first and only time that I've ever saw that screen. I don't see my screen reboot once that screen appears.


I'm sure you are doing this right... but
just to be sure, you are using a FAT formatted USB2.0 stick, flashing with the power off (but PSU plugged in), not removing the stick until you get the F1 request, and lastly, disconnect any other devices from all USB ports except for a KB and mouse, but they are not required during the flash.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm sure you are doing this right... but
> just to be sure, you are using a FAT formatted USB2.0 stick, flashing with the power off (but PSU plugged in), not removing the stick until you get the F1 request, and lastly, disconnect any other devices from all USB ports except for a KB and mouse, but they are not required during the flash.


The only thing connected is my usb for my mouse/kb nothing else and yes the board power is off. I've flashed numerous bios' before and never once experienced an issue.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I don't see that screen at all on my rollback to 2101. Everything works on that bios just not 3004 or 3101...which is the first and only time that I've ever saw that screen. I don't see my screen reboot once that screen appears.


Huh. You're lucky then, that implies the firmware update never even really began on your attempt. If it had partially updated and then froze, so that even rolling back it would try to do so again, you'd probably be SOL. Why it isn't properly starting, I have no idea.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> The only thing connected is my usb for my mouse/kb nothing else and yes the board power is off. I've flashed numerous bios' before and never once experienced an issue.


and do a clrcmos before flashing - no flashing while overclocked.

So, either the bios DL is corrupted, the USB stick is fouling somehow, or ... stick with 2101.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and do a clrcmos before flashing - no flashing while overclocked.
> ...


Hmm ... makes sense, I guess I've been lucky!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> New x99 motherboards has been presented.
> Will you upgrade your current x99 mobo?
> 
> Is there some interesting features?
> As far as I know I have seen only more USB and more M.2 ports


No new x99-m ws so I'll be staying where I'm at : )


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and do a clrcmos before flashing - no flashing while overclocked.
> 
> So, either the bios DL is corrupted, the USB stick is fouling somehow, or ... stick with 2101.


I've tried that as well, If I am going to get the new processors I need to update the bios.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Install Intel XTU first.


Thank you Praz, I will try that when I'm home.


----------



## Qwinn

Not that I'm arguing against doing a clrcmos before flashing, there's certainly no upside in *not* doing it, but... would your overclock settings even be operative during the actual flash with the power off? And after a flash, the new bios has always been at defaults whether i did clrcmos beforehand or not.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Thank you Praz, I will try that when I'm home.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hmm ... makes sense, I guess I've been lucky!


Lol - may be that there is a bit of luck involved.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Thank you Praz, I will try that when I'm home.


Ya know... XTU also solved another issue that occurred near launch... Praz knows, but I believe it actually helps a few things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Not that I'm arguing against doing a clrcmos before flashing, there's certainly no upside in *not* doing it, but... would your overclock settings even be operative during the actual flash with the power off? And after a flash, the new bios has always been at defaults whether i did clrcmos beforehand or not.


After flash.. the bios better be at defaults.








Settings should not matter, since you can actually flash with the CPU removed... but a flash should not behave like springs is seeing... just eliminating possibilities, at a distance from the rig.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You're welcome.


Any help with my situation?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I've tried that as well, If I am going to get the new processors I need to update the bios.


Like me, you don't need the new bios until you get a BW-E cpu.

and please fill out rig builder (link in my sig) so that any one who can help can easily know what components you are working with.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Like me, you don't need the new bios until you get a BW-E cpu.
> 
> and please fill out rig builder (link in my sig) so that any one who can help can easily know what components you are working with.


From what I heard, those processors are right around the corner(week or so). I will still be in the same predicament.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> From what I heard, those processors are right around the corner(week or so). I will still be in the same predicament.


I would say that your problem seems to revolve around getting the Intel RST firmware updated. Wonder what could cause that?


----------



## Scrimstar

What are the differences between Deluxe II and Deluxe 3.1?

And any X99, w/ Raid 0-able m.2?


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> What are the differences between Deluxe II and Deluxe 3.1?
> 
> And any X99, w/ Raid 0-able m.2?


Short version. Deluxe II adds RGB lighting, 2 U.2 ports, and upgraded USB.

No x99 boards support RAID with M.2.


----------



## springs113

Any idea on what's going on with my board?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> From what I heard, those processors are right around the corner(week or so). I will still be in the same predicament.


end of June. There are some ES samples around already.. but they are under NDA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Any idea on what's going on with my board?


Sorry, I don't have a deluxe so I cannot attempt to replicate.
Did you remove the cmos battery (wait 20min) reinsert and try flashing again?


----------



## springs113

that post was in reference to Praz but I guess he don't wanna help at all.


----------



## elbeasto

Has the new X99-A BIOS fixed the Q-Fan problems?
Would just like to know before installing.

Thanks


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Has the new X99-A BIOS fixed the Q-Fan problems?
> Would just like to know before installing.
> 
> Thanks


3101 should have fixed it, yes.


----------



## Jpmboy

OT, but this still amazes me... 295x2 still holding it's own as a single slot solution:


not on every game, but they trade blows pretty evenly. Maybe the most long term relevant card I've owned.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OT, but this still amazes me... 295x2 still holding it's own as a single slot solution:
> 
> not on every game, but they trade blows pretty evenly. Maybe the most long term relevant card I've owned.


I would agree.

My 980 Tis have been relieved of duties.


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OT, but this still amazes me... 295x2 still holding it's own as a single slot solution:
> 
> not on every game, but they trade blows pretty evenly. Maybe the most long term relevant card I've owned.


$$$/FPS


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You're welcome.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ya know... XTU also solved another issue that occurred near launch... Praz knows, but I believe it actually helps a few things.


XTU solved the problem, TurboV 1.00.35 which I've installed from the RVE thread works now.








Not sure how, not sure why, but I ain't mad


----------



## springs113

I thought there were Asus reps in here?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> XTU solved the problem, TurboV 1.00.35 which I've installed from the RVE thread works now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how, not sure why, but I ain't mad


Hello

Good to hear.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I thought there were Asus reps in here?


As you are the only one that has this issue you need to go to ASUS.com and submit a support ticket for your location.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> $$$/FPS


forgot the "time" multiplier. FPS/$ over time.








(= relevancy)


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for forgot the "time" multiplier. FPS/$ over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (= relevancy)


Dude, I'm not an Astrologist, I've never been to space. I don't know graphs.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Good to hear.
> As you are the only one that has this issue you need to go to ASUS.com and submit a support ticket for your location.


you know you could've said that way before when you replied to 2 other post that was after mine.(more than once)it came off as you didn't want to help...not to mention i even sent a p.m. which i know you could've replied to. It speaks wonders about Asus whether you like it or not you are a brand/branch of them once you announce yourself as such. So to be selective in who you reply to i understand is ultimately your choice but if you can help why sit there and say nothing. I requested help several times about this issue because it is highly strange and if i recall correctly only 3 ppl responded one of whom i remembered helped me a few months back to a few questions i asked. This is not an attack but how can i recommend someone i know to come to this forum or thread started by reps of company A if said reps ignore others.


----------



## springs113

Thank you for your help


----------



## MR-e

Bios 2006 for X99 E-WS/3.1 has TurboV not reporting Ram Voltage correctly.

I set 1.44 Ram in the Tweak page and left Eventual Ram on Auto. Go to windows and TurboV reporting 1.43









I switched to bios 3004 and TurboV works correctly, but then my Aida64 Memory Benchmark takes a big hit in the Copy while gaining in the Read.

Which BIOS is the one to stick with?

X99 E-WS/3.1 BIOS 2006 & 3004 respectively


----------



## digix

Nobody would have a problem restarting of asus x 99 deluxe with the new bios 3101 and Samsung sm951?
CSM is setting disable both with CSM only enable UEFI, response to the problem of windows restart when the dots turn to load lock and you have to reset your pc and this does not happen if you set UEFI + legacy when instead of asus screen appears l ' windows icon.
The strange thing is that if you start your computer by turning off the symptoms do not occur
you have any idea how to fix


----------



## done12many2

It's seems that there is an unrealistic expectation demand for answers or help within this thread. Actually, it seems to be in a quite a few. Last time I checked, you post something and other's reply if they want to, possess the knowledge to, or just plain have time to. Entitlement is real.


----------



## springs113

There's no such thing as entitlement here and no unrealistic on my part but If I can steer someone in the right direction I will. Second I'm quite sure there are many here who have problems that they look to solve themselves first before they request for any answer from someone else. If I work with someone and see/know that they are trying and realize that they are stuck to some regard I will help in the best way possible...not watch them linger around for an answer. If I had the mentality of what you stated in my line of work trust me a lot of ppl would report me to superiors.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Bios 2006 for X99 E-WS/3.1 Eventual Dram not working as I expect.
> 
> I set 1.45 Training Voltage and 1.440 Eventual Voltage. TurboV shows my Eventual Dram at 1.43. I go into bios and up my Training to 1.46 and Eventual to 1.45, then TurboV will show 1.44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched to bios 3004 and Eventual Voltage works correctly, but then my Aida64 Memory Benchmark takes a big hit in the Copy while gaining in the Read.
> 
> Which BIOS is the one to stick with?
> 
> X99 E-WS/3.1 BIOS 2006 & 3004 respectively
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The memory hits are due to stability improvements - only you can decide which works best for you







. But 3004 may have the Q-Fan problem, resolved in other boards with 3101, which may be coming soon for yours but who knows? Not me!


----------



## MR-e

Yea I'm worried about the 2006 BIOS with the error reporting with the VRAM. I'm going to move over to 3004. I'm not too worried about QFan because I run all my fans/pump on and Aquearo. I just send a fake signal to CPU Fan1 from the Aquaero to stop it from erroring out during post. BRB BIOS Flash


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Bios 2006 for X99 E-WS/3.1 has TurboV not reporting Ram Voltage correctly.
> 
> I set 1.44 Ram in the Tweak page and left Eventual Ram on Auto. Go to windows and TurboV reporting 1.43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched to bios 3004 and TurboV works correctly, but then my Aida64 Memory Benchmark takes a big hit in the Copy while gaining in the Read.
> 
> Which BIOS is the one to stick with?


I also took a 5000 MB/s hit on copy with small gains elsewhere and rather substantial gains on L2 and L3 read speeds (AIDA 5.70.3800)(Asus X99-Pro/5820k/16GB 3200MHz). Unfortunately, I only keep a record of my AIDA results and can't tell whether this is an actual performance change or a benchmark anomaly. Regular task completion appears unchanged. I was having difficulty with this BIOS until I tossed out all my previous working settings and approached it like a new set-up. Given the time and effort to do so, most people are probably better staying with what works. Of course, tinkering is part of the fun.


----------



## springs113

I would rather take a slight performance hit than an error. Which Aquero do you have?


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> There's no such thing as entitlement here and no unrealistic on my part


I'll leave that where it is. It's actually self-explanatory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Second I'm quite sure there are many here who have problems that they look to solve themselves first before they request for any answer from someone else. If I work with someone and see/know that they are trying and realize that they are stuck to some regard I will help in the best way possible...not watch them linger around for an answer.


This was covered in my initial blanket statement. Fortunately, I've never had a question unanswered. With that said, I'll stick with my approach.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> If I had the mentality of what you stated in my line of work trust me a lot of ppl would report me to superiors.


I'm not even sure how this is relevant.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> I also took a 5000 MB/s hit on copy with small gains elsewhere and rather substantial gains on L2 and L3 read speeds (AIDA 5.70.3800)(Asus X99-Pro/5820k/16GB 3200MHz). Unfortunately, I only keep a record of my AIDA results and can't tell whether this is an actual performance change or a benchmark anomaly. Regular task completion appears unchanged. I was having difficulty with this BIOS until I tossed out all my previous working settings and approached it like a new set-up. Given the time and effort to do so, most people are probably better staying with what works. Of course, tinkering is part of the fun.


I also saw similar results.


----------



## springs113

Maybe I'm frustrated but a simple input that can help from those in the know don't hurt...point blank. But I am pretty sure if you were in the same boat as me you would be asking the same questions. It is a forum to help others is it not?


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> I also took a 5000 MB/s hit on copy with small gains elsewhere and rather substantial gains on L2 and L3 read speeds (AIDA 5.70.3800)(Asus X99-Pro/5820k/16GB 3200MHz). Unfortunately, I only keep a record of my AIDA results and can't tell whether this is an actual performance change or a benchmark anomaly. Regular task completion appears unchanged. I was having difficulty with this BIOS until I tossed out all my previous working settings and approached it like a new set-up. Given the time and effort to do so, most people are probably better staying with what works. Of course, tinkering is part of the fun.


Yes, it's definitely as you say, must take a new approach when switching BIOS - X99-E WS/3.1 required new settings. I don't mind at all, definitely fun to OC.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I would rather take a slight performance hit than an error. Which Aquero do you have?


Aquearo 6 Pro


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Maybe I'm frustrated but a simple input that can help from those in the know don't hurt...point blank. But I am pretty sure if you were in the same boat as me you would be asking the same questions. It is a forum to help others is it not?


Wholeheartedly! That's all most of these folks want to do is help. I understand where you're coming from. I tend to get creative when I need answers.


----------



## springs113

Just cant understand why this expensive ass board is giving me this kind of trouble flashing to every other bios but 3004/3101 works flawlessly. This is my first Asus board and it as left a little disdain for their branding. The one time I switched from my normalcy and nothing but trouble. And I really jumped ship because of what the deluxe offered overall. I thought about the rampage and even bought 2 Msi boards(x99 sli and the godlike).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> you know you could've said that way before when you replied to 2 other post that was after mine.(more than once)it came off as you didn't want to help...not to mention i even sent a p.m. which i know you could've replied to. It speaks wonders about Asus whether you like it or not you are a brand/branch of them once you announce yourself as such. So to be selective in who you reply to i understand is ultimately your choice but if you can help why sit there and say nothing. I requested help several times about this issue because it is highly strange and if i recall correctly only 3 ppl responded one of whom i remembered helped me a few months back to a few questions i asked. This is not an attack but how can i recommend someone i know to come to this forum or thread started by reps of company A if said reps ignore others.


I think you misunderstand Praz's role here. If there was a thread-based "fix" you would know by now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> It's seems that there is an unrealistic expectation demand for answers or help within this thread. Actually, it seems to be in a quite a few. Last time I checked, you post something and other's reply if they want to, possess the knowledge to, or just plain have time to. Entitlement is real.


^^THIS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Maybe I'm frustrated but a simple input that can help from those in the know don't hurt...point blank. But I am pretty sure if you were in the same boat as me you would be asking the same questions. It is a forum to help others is it not?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Just cant understand why this expensive ass board is giving me this kind of trouble flashing to every other bios but 3004/3101 works flawlessly. This is my first Asus board and it as left a nasty little disdain for their branding. The one time I switched from my normalcy and nothing but trouble.


Your frustration with the 3xxx bios flash is understandable, but blaming the board is off base... especially if other bioses flash correctly as you say. You appear to know what you are doing and should understand that the flash fail is not the board. Praz's suggestion is the only one left if you have tried all other suggestions provided.


----------



## springs113

I am not blaming anyone or the board I'm just saying just like you answered and suggested something because you had some thought...that's all i asked for a direction because maybe i was doing something wrong. I am only human afterall and it is not my intention to offend or attack anyone here as I love to see others prosper and I come on these boards to learn more not judge or attack any one. If anyone feels that way it was never my intention. I do however feel that a simple yes or no can go along way.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> Dude, I'm not an Astrologist, I've never been to space. I don't know graphs.


lol - we maybe could use a few _astrologists_ here.


----------



## elbeasto

Q-Fan is still bugged in the new BIOS.

I also recently also bought an Asus ADSL+2 modem router which has been problematic from firmware to firmware.

PLEASE get your act together Asus!!!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I am not blaming anyone or the board I'm just saying just like you answered and suggested something because you had some thought...that's all i asked for a direction because maybe i was doing something wrong. I am only human afterall and it is not my intention to offend or attack anyone here as I love to see others prosper and I come on these boards to learn more not judge or attack any one. If anyone feels that way it was never my intention. I do however feel that a simple yes or no can go along way.


I think all possible thoughts on your problem have been posted, remember you're the only one with this situation so there's nothing solid for us to dig into. The only thing I can offer, which I did, is that the difference with the BIOS giving you problems is that they update the Intel RST firmware, which the others do not.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - we maybe could use a few _astrologists_ here.


I could do with some alchemy ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Blasphemy!


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Dose anyone know if the X99-M WS will get a bios update for broadwell E


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*
> 
> Dose anyone know if the X99-M WS will get a bios update for broadwell E


every reason to expect it to... zero reasons to expect otherwise at this point. Retail chips are a month out yet.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I still for the life of me cant get to post from either of the last two bios' the 2101 works fine which is what I always reflash to...but I can't get the 2 newest bios to post I keep getting that screen that I posted in my previous post. What gives? Have me thinking about jumping ship to another Mobo manufacturer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> i have done so on numerous occasions the last bios to work for me is the 2101 the last 2 available on asus.com ate the ones giving me that message.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I still for the life of me cant get to post from either of the last two bios' the 2101 works fine which is what I always reflash to...but I can't get the 2 newest bios to post I keep getting that screen that I posted in my previous post. What gives? Have me thinking about jumping ship to another Mobo manufacturer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> i have done so on numerous occasions the last bios to work for me is the 2101 the last 2 available on asus.com ate the ones giving me that message.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Any idea on what's going on with my board?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> that post was in reference to Praz but I guess he don't wanna help at all.


This message is normal post flash, so only god knows what you are doing wrong from the information you have given. Probably best to contact support for your region.

Edit: Had put 'post' in capitals, sorry if that confused you further.


----------



## elbeasto

Asus is my fav motherboard brand, my last one P67-EVO was flawless.

The X99-A however has been so problematic I'm seriously considering an MSI board for my next build.

Just sayin'


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Even though stock wouldn't crash and would boot, running BIOS at stock means the CPU turbos to 3.6 not 3.7 and mem runs at 2133 after paying for 2666, so that wouldn't make me happy.
> Believe me I really wish I could move up to an 1150 system but after spending so much on this, it's very difficult to do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> how long should usb bios flashback take? it's been going for around 15min already...
> 
> nvm, I tried again and it worked after removing all the other USB cables


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I rolled back to 2101, haven't had a problem since.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> X99-A build quality I find quite decent, it's just the lack of features per dollar that I find lack lustre.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Asus is my fav motherboard brand, my last one P67-EVO was flawless.
> 
> The X99-A however has been so problematic I'm seriously considering an MSI board for my next build.
> 
> Just sayin'


Yes, you've been just saying for more than a few months now in amongst conflicting posts so you'll have to excuse the responses you get. I've an X99-A in my workstation here and have no issues.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I am not blaming anyone or the board I'm just saying just like you answered and suggested something because you had some thought...that's all i asked for a direction because maybe i was doing something wrong. I am only human afterall and it is not my intention to offend or attack anyone here as I love to see others prosper and I come on these boards to learn more not judge or attack any one. If anyone feels that way it was never my intention. I do however feel that a simple yes or no can go along way.


I just flashed to 3101.. no prob. and used EZ-flash. Place the 3101 bios on a USB stick or your harddrive

1) post to bios and load optimized defaults
2) F10
3) Post to bios
4) nav to ez-flash
5) nav to the location of the bios
6) select it and then hit enter. confirm the selection, approve the operation

The bios will load and then press the Enter key to acknowledge.

the machine will boot 3 times, the final is loading an Intel ME update. If you have a PCIE AIC as your boot drive, the final boot will halt on grub - can;t find device. Cntrl-alt-del to restart - entrer bios and set your boot device as normal. If this fails, one or more components are not functioning properly at stock settings, but since you are able to flash to an earlier version bios, it is not the MB.

Try this .. and may the silicon gods be with you.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I just flashed to 3101.. no prob. and used EZ-flash. Place the 3101 bios on a USB stick or your harddrive
> 
> 1) post to bios and load optimized defaults
> 2) F10
> 3) Post to bios
> 4) nav to ez-flash
> 5) nav to the location of the bios
> 6) select it and then hit enter. confirm the selection, approve the operation
> 
> The bios will load and then press the Enter key to acknowledge.
> 
> the machine will boot 3 times, the final is loading an Intel ME update. If you have a PCIE AIC as your boot drive, the final boot will halt on grub - can;t find device. Cntrl-alt-del to restart - entrer bios and set your boot device as normal. If this fails, one or more components are not functioning properly at stock settings, but since you are able to flash to an earlier version bios, it is not the MB.
> 
> Try this .. and may the silicon gods be with you.


Been there done that, no go but thanks.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Been there done that, no go but thanks.


I know it might be a really odd question, but have you tried flashing with only a keyboard and mouse connected after clearing the CMOS and removing ALL hard drives and all but one PCIe device?


----------



## springs113

Yeap, I'm baffled. Doesn't bode well for my first venture away from MSI.


----------



## MR-e

Spring, have you tried removing everything? Just the mobo connected to PSU and using the USB flash method?


----------



## springs113

Yup, tried that it is mind boggling as well. I guess I'm totally unique lol.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, you've been just saying for more than a few months now in amongst conflicting posts so you'll have to excuse the responses you get. I've an X99-A in my workstation here and have no issues.


I'm seriously happy for you that you've had no issues, really.

Unfortunately I've have had plenty as have others and despite the very helpful posts regarding work arounds and such it's just not the quality I've come to expect from an Asus board. I would also conceed that some of these issue could and probably are part of the new (at the time) X99 chipset. In other words Intel issues.

Also, unfortunately there's been posts blaming user error for the board's issues when after certain BIOS updates some those issues have been resolved.

And when I said in a recent post that I've had no issues, that was after _many months_ of tweaking, work arounds and earlier BIOS updates.

btw, you cherry picked my posts in your quotes. Some of my most recent recent ones describe the Q-Fan issues which the last 2 BIOS updates have introduced. Again, as have others.
So yeah, I've complained a lot in this thread I know, had there been no issues that obviously wouldn't have happened.

While my style maybe a little harsh, the issues I've had with my X99-A have been genuine & if this is in fact a 'support' forum I'll mention them.

Thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I'm seriously happy for you that you've had no issues, really.
> 
> Unfortunately I've have had plenty as have others and despite the very helpful posts regarding work arounds and such it's just not the quality I've come to expect from an Asus board. I would also conceed that some of these issue could and probably are part of the new (at the time) X99 chipset. In other words Intel issues.
> 
> Also, unfortunately there's been posts blaming user error for the board's issues when after certain BIOS updates some those issues have been resolved.
> 
> And when I said in a recent post that I've had no issues, that was after _many months_ of tweaking, work arounds and earlier BIOS updates.
> 
> btw, you cherry picked my posts in your quotes. Some of my most recent recent ones describe the Q-Fan issues which the last 2 BIOS updates have introduced. Again, as have others.
> So yeah, I've complained a lot in this thread I know, had there been no issues that obviously wouldn't have happened.
> 
> While my style maybe a little harsh, the issues I've had with my X99-A have been genuine & if this is in fact a 'support' forum I'll mention them.
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> by the sound of it you should be able to run that test from Linux running off a USB stick or disc.
> 
> but too early to tell if bd errors are gone, with my last settings it was fine for at least a week.
> 
> I wonder if DDR4 will be as bad on 1151?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> fast mem is pretty bad on x99.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> That'll work too.
> 
> Why does XMP make the CPU voltage a constant maximum with a 125 bclk?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I understand that technically XMP is overclocking but I have never had to muck around after setting an XMP profile on any other platform. By now I just expect it to work. And on X99 XMP technically does work, it is stable but I'm left *with CPU voltage at a constant max, why is that?* No one will answer this.
> 
> It's more than fair to criticise this platform as it's not just the stupid XMP settings in addition to their instability, it's all the other things combined, non-turbo slowness, BIOS settings affecting other BIOS settings, very poor value, lower turbo speeds at stock etc. But more than that, it's because it _is_ rubbish.
> 
> Like c'mon, how many things have to be wrong with this thing before anyone here will admit that it's actually problematic? With Raja I can understand because he works for Asus but with anyone else I'm thinking jeez, does everyone here sell PC's for a living or something? (not far off I'm guessing in some cases).
> 
> It's just a white elephant to me, I'd be happy if it died and I was forced to get something else.


Unfortunately I don't have time to cherry pick anybodies posts. It didn't take much effort to look through your history to see you have been complaining for months with various difficulties with overclocking, such as 'expecting it to work'. The only problem you have had recently which is genuine is the recent Q-FAN problems. I cannot speak for anyone else, but the last few posts I grew tired of your whining. All of the above is born of lack of experience and understanding of the platform. I wish you the best of luck in future


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have time to cherry pick anybodies posts. It didn't take much effort to look through your history to see you have been complaining for months with various difficulties with overclocking. The only problem you have had recently which is genuine is the recent Q-FAN problems. I cannot speak for anyone else, but the last few posts I grew tired of your whining. All of the above is born of lack of experience and understanding of the platform.


That was the only genuine problem? That doesn't dignify an answer.
You even admit you won't go back and look at early posts, so I'm not sure how you reached that conclusion.

Anyway, if you don't believe me, add me to you ignore list. I would have no qualms with that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> That was the only genuine problem? That doesn't dignify an answer.
> You even admit you won't go back and look at early posts, so I'm not sure how you reached that conclusion.
> 
> Anyway, if you don't believe me, add me to you ignore list. I would have no qualms with that.


I don't doubt you've been having problems


----------



## digix

Hello,
I just made the downgrade asus x99 de luxe bios 3101 to 2001 for me the most stable and efficient,
as with samsung 951 ahci I have problems to restart the pc hangs just load the drivers in windows in the post asus UEFI
however, beyond that with the 3101 performance in overclocking fell and I had to raise volts for both cache per processor not to mention the ram that no longer support overclocking to 2666
we await the next bios this is indecent for my components
any of you encountered these problems?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Been there done that, no go but thanks.


Steps exactly as listed?
So... since you have already tried every suggestion exactly as described the only thing left to do is start pulling components. Something attached to the MB is not cooperating with 3101.

If you have a working bios loaded and are in w10, open an elevated command prompt and type:
_sfc /scannow_
Let that complete. If it returns anything but "no integrity violations found" post back here, I'll give you a script to extract the offending modules from the CBS file.
If it is clean, in the same cmnd window type:
_dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth_
let it run - it will hold at 20% for a while. This will verify that the OS kernel is not fouled and repair any bad modules.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Steps exactly as listed?
> So... since you have already tried every suggestion exactly as described the only thing left to do is start pulling components. Something attached to the MB is not cooperating with 3101.
> 
> If you have a working bios loaded and are in w10, open an elevated command prompt and type:
> _sfc /scannow_
> Let that complete. If it returns anything but "no integrity violations found" post back here, I'll give you a script to extract the offending modules from the CBS file.
> If it is clean, in the same cmnd window type:
> _dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth_
> let it run - it will hold at 20% for a while. This will verify that the OS kernel is not fouled and repair any bad modules.


Nice JP, always helpful. How are you doing brother? I hope you are managing to resist the 1080 temptation. I for one will stick to my two TXs for a while. Don't see a reason to upgrade just yet.

What I will be adding soon is a 750 intel with EK block to the loop







I wish there was a way to do a clean install of the win 10 in the 750 instead of installing win 7 and then doing the upgrade...


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> What I will be adding soon is a 750 intel with EK block to the loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was a way to do a clean install of the win 10 in the 750 instead of installing win 7 and then doing the upgrade...


If you're saying you're going to watercool your Intel 750 drive, if you're talking about the 1/2 height PCIe card, I really wouldn't bother. My 750 is practically in contact with one of my 980ti that can get pretty damn hot, in the 80c range, and I don't think I've ever seen it go over 35c. A year later it's still at 99% health, too.

As far as doing a clean install of Win 10 on a 750, I've done it several.times, never had an issue. Are you talking about the 2.5 version hooked through M.2 or something?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> If you're saying you're going to watercool your Intel 750 drive, if you're talking about the 1/2 height PCIe card, I really wouldn't bother. My 750 is practically in contact with one of my 980ti that can get pretty damn hot, in the 80c range, and I don't think I've ever seen it go over 35c. A year later it's still at 99% health, too.
> 
> As far as doing a clean install of Win 10 on a 750, I've done it several.times, never had an issue. Are you talking about the 2.5 version hooked through M.2 or something?


thks for the info about the temps on the 750 as well as the clean install. I got upgraded on the first wave of win 10 and at that time I did not found a way to do a clean install of win 10. Now I see (quick search) that there are a bunch of possibilities since I can do a clean install and activate it using my win 7 key


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> thks for the info about the temps on the 750 as well as the clean install. I got upgraded on the first wave of win 10 and at that time I did not found a way to do a clean install of win 10. Now I see (quick search) that there are a bunch of possibilities since I can do a clean install and activate it using my win 7 key


Hello

Once the upgrade to Win10 is done a system specific hash key is stored with Microsoft. Subsequent Win10 installs do not require a key and will activate without issue.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> thks for the info about the temps on the 750 as well as the clean install. I got upgraded on the first wave of win 10 and at that time I did not found a way to do a clean install of win 10. Now I see (quick search) that there are a bunch of possibilities since I can do a clean install and activate it using my win 7 key


Yep yep. Use the Media Creation Tool to create an ISO and just install. The last time I tried it, when it asked me for a key I was just able to click a "not now" option and it got the key by itself later on, never even had to give it my Win8.1 key again.


----------



## Vperez

Upgraded to the new bios and now my cpu won't post when overclocked. It used to post at 4.6 ghz now nothing over default will work.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> Upgraded to the new bios and now my cpu won't post when overclocked. It used to post at 4.6 ghz now nothing over default will work.


Have you changed the voltage to manual and tried with that? Sounds like the BCLK strap is being changed or DRAM frequency/timings are changing. What Q-Code do you get when failing POST?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> Upgraded to the new bios and now my cpu won't post when overclocked. It used to post at 4.6 ghz now nothing over default will work.


Did you update via EZ Flash or USB Flashback? If EZ Flash then try re-updating via USB Flashback which is more reliable.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't doubt you've been having problems


Well you've resorted to insults so I guess you can't refute my points.


----------



## Vperez

Did as you guys said. I still couldn't enter my manual settings. I had to use auto tune in windows. Got the same OC but my mem timings are messed up. So it has to do with the ram. I will mess with it more tonight.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> Did as you guys said. I still couldn't enter my manual settings. I had to use auto tune in windows. Got the same OC but my mem timings are messed up. So it has to do with the ram. I will mess with it more tonight.


When you say you couldn't enter your manual settings, exactly what do you mean? You entered timings in the BIOS text boxes and they wouldn't keep, or you couldn't enter them in the text box?


----------



## Vperez

When I use the exact same settings I had before the PC will not post at all and it will tell me OC failed. Now that I used auto tune I can alter the cpu settings as before and it boots fine but my ram will only use the low speed profile and not the 2800 mhz one. At the higher setting, which was stable before, the pc won't boot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Nice JP, always helpful. How are you doing brother? I hope you are managing to resist the 1080 temptation. I for one will stick to my two TXs for a while. Don't see a reason to upgrade just yet.
> 
> What I will be adding soon is a 750 intel with EK block to the loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was a way to do a clean install of the win 10 in the 750 instead of installing win 7 and then doing the upgrade...


Hey Gabe! doing great, hope you are too. Resist.. will power? Oooh, it's difficult. But you are right, So far there is nothing 2 TXs can't handle with ease - I'll probably move these to my 4960X/R4BE rig, then figure out what to9 do with a 295x2... IDK, I'm stupid when it comes to hardware.
No need to put your 750 on water - totally unnecessary as Qwinn said. Unless you are serving a large database to lots of clients or something. Continuous R/W will warm it up but not as bad as a Sm951 M.2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Once the upgrade to Win10 is done a system specific hash key is stored with Microsoft. Subsequent Win10 installs do not require a key and will activate without issue.


^^ This









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> Did as you guys said. I still couldn't enter my manual settings. I had to use auto tune in windows. Got the same OC but my mem timings are messed up. So it has to do with the ram. I will mess with it more tonight.


erm, the bios is not letting you change settings? Did you bump the TPU switch or other hardware OC switches on that MB?

I wouldn't expect serttings to port between bioses.. that's why earlier CMO files won't load. If this is the 3xxx bios, reenter your ram settings and add 20-30mV VSA to what you ran before.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ...
> I wouldn't expect serttings to port between bioses.. that's why earlier CMO files won't load. If this is the 3xxx bios, reenter your ram settings and add 20-30mV VSA to what you ran before.


I must be lucky! I'm using exactly what I used with 2101 and actually getting better behavior WITH 3101 (left benchmark). Occasionally I would have to hit reset to get it to boot when booting from power-off with 2101, now it always boots from power-off. Also I'm getting a better AIDA mem & cache benchmark with 3101 than 2101, same everything.

<3101> <2101>


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey Gabe! doing great, hope you are too. Resist.. will power? Oooh, it's difficult. But you are right, So far there is nothing 2 TXs can't handle with ease - I'll probably move these to my 4960X/R4BE rig, then figure out what to9 do with a 295x2... IDK, I'm stupid when it comes to hardware.
> No need to put your 750 on water - totally unnecessary as Qwinn said. Unless you are serving a large database to lots of clients or something. Continuous R/W will warm it up but not as bad as a Sm951 M.2
> ^^ This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erm, the bios is not letting you change settings? Did you bump the TPU switch or other hardware OC switches on that MB?
> 
> I wouldn't expect serttings to port between bioses.. that's why earlier CMO files won't load. If this is the 3xxx bios, reenter your ram settings and add 20-30mV VSA to what you ran before.


talking about sm951 m.2:

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3401


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> Upgraded to the new bios and now my cpu won't post when overclocked. It used to post at 4.6 ghz now nothing over default will work.


Don't remember which Bios it was but I found I had to go to the 125 Strap to get my memory above 2666 after the update.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Don't remember which Bios it was but I found I had to go to the 125 Strap to get my memory above 2666 after the update.


The default to 125 strap at 2666 was an old behavior on early BIOS. You should not need the 125 strap for 2666, but with 32GB of memory you may need to work for 2800+ speeds. If 2800 is your target, I would let it go at stay at 2666. That is a tipping point for many DDR4 kits where you need more voltage, cause more stability issues, and get a pittance of bandwidth in return.

As for the 3000 series BIOS, I needed to scrap all my old settings and pretend it was a new board starting the overclock from scratch. The settings I ran for nearly 11 months without a crash suddenly would not boot on 3101. Once it was sorted, I was able to reduce my input and Vcore voltages from the prior set-up at the same clocks.

Vperez: Make sure you have your CSM setting properly on/off for your Windows installation. It's in the boot sub-menu in the Advanced Settings. It's a common thing to miss on the update and sometimes can be mistaken for a boot fail.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> The default to 125 strap at 2666 was an old behavior on early BIOS. You should not need the 125 strap for 2666, but with 32GB of memory you may need to work for 2800+ speeds. If 2800 is your target, I would let it go at stay at 2666. That is a tipping point for many DDR4 kits where you need more voltage, cause more stability issues, and get a pittance of bandwidth in return.
> 
> As for the 3000 series BIOS, I needed to scrap all my old settings and pretend it was a new board starting the overclock from scratch. The settings I ran for nearly 11 months without a crash suddenly would not boot on 3101. Once it was sorted, I was able to reduce my input and Vcore voltages from the prior set-up at the same clocks.
> 
> Make sure you have your CSM setting properly on/off for your Windows installation. It's in the boot sub-menu in the Advanced Settings. It's a common thing to miss on the update and sometimes can be mistaken for a boot fail.


I'm doing 3344 24x7 with 32GB and 100 strap ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I must be lucky! I'm using exactly what I used with 2101 and actually getting better behavior. Occasionally I would have to hit reset to get it to boot when booting from power-off with 2101, now it always boots from power-off. Also I'm getting a better AIDA mem & cache benchmark with 3101 than 2101, same everything.
> 
> <3101> <2101>
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


pics reversed vs labels?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> talking about sm951 m.2:
> 
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3401


AQ makes the best looking stuff without a doubt!!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> pics reversed vs labels?


No, maybe my wording was a bit unclear, but benchmark with BIOS 3101 (left) is better than with 2101.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> No, maybe my wording was a bit unclear, but benchmark with BIOS 3101 (left) is better than with 2101.


ah.. looking good, I was (and tend to) focus too much on Copy.

Still need to get tWL back down to 9 where it was with bios 1701. 3101 is a bit more touchy with my kit.



then I'll hook up the Mint SSd and see how it does (pretest with AID and y-crunch 49GB. can;t do 64GB with HCi... this year anyway.


----------



## Qwinn

My writes and copy stayed the same going from 2101 at 1T to 3101 at 2T. Latency got a little worse (probably due to the 2T), but large improvements (about 5%) to read and to the entire row of L3.

My copy on my OC of choice is freakishly high (at 72k) compared to every other oc combination of frequencies and timings I've tried, where I never seem to get it over 66k any other way. No idea why.

Jmpboy: that is one insane kit you have. I'm most curious about your L1 cache scores, since nothing I've done to my memory has ever changed those even slightly, and we're both at 4.2ghz cache. Does the 5960x just have a 50% faster L1 than the 5930k?


----------



## djgar

@Qwinn - You should get even better with 1T in 3101 - have you tried? Or were you getting some instability?


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> @Qwinn - You should get even better with 1T in 3101 - have you tried? Or were you getting some instability?


I was starting to get hints of minor instability even on 1902/2101 (very minor, as in could pass 1200% HCI and 10 hours of OCCT 4.4.1, but rare game crashes and then failed during the new OCCT 4.4.2). So i was about to switch to 2T on 2101 anyway when 3101 was released. I think it wound up dropping sticks when i tried 1T on the 3009 bios.

I could probably fix it with more memory voltage, but 1.38v seems to be the most I can use stable on Auto VCCSA, and despite extensive tests I never found a good value for SA that seemed more stable than Auto 0.880v.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> The default to 125 strap at 2666 was an old behavior on early BIOS. You should not need the 125 strap for 2666, but with 32GB of memory you may need to work for 2800+ speeds. If 2800 is your target, I would let it go at stay at 2666. That is a tipping point for many DDR4 kits where you need more voltage, cause more stability issues, and get a pittance of bandwidth in return.
> 
> As for the 3000 series BIOS, I needed to scrap all my old settings and pretend it was a new board starting the overclock from scratch. The settings I ran for nearly 11 months without a crash suddenly would not boot on 3101. Once it was sorted, I was able to reduce my input and Vcore voltages from the prior set-up at the same clocks.
> 
> Make sure you have your CSM setting properly on/off for your Windows installation. It's in the boot sub-menu in the Advanced Settings. It's a common thing to miss on the update and sometimes can be mistaken for a boot fail.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing 3344 24x7 with 32GB and 100 strap ...
Click to expand...

I have my 3rd x99 board , a x99-A/3.1 this time and just put 3005 on it last week after it arrived with the 2001 bios , so maybe I need to try the 100 strap again with the 3000 series bios's ....was holding off on 3101 till I saw what others were saying , but it looks like it is okay for most.

@dgjar.... I see you have the same board on 3101 and a nice OC , any chance I could look at your .cmo file and what settings you are using please.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I was starting to get hints of minor instability even on 1902/2101 (very minor, as in could pass 1200% HCI and 10 hours of OCCT 4.4.1, but rare game crashes and then failed during the new OCCT 4.4.2). So i was about to switch to 2T on 2101 anyway when 3101 was released. I think it wound up dropping sticks when i tried 1T on the 3009 bios.
> 
> I could probably fix it with more memory voltage, but 1.38v seems to be the most I can use stable on Auto VCCSA, and despite extensive tests I never found a good value for SA that seemed more stable than Auto 0.880v.


You really need to try manual VCCSA MORE


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I have my 3rd x99 board , a x99-A/3.1 this time and just put 3005 on it last week after it arrived with the 2001 bios , so maybe I need to try the 100 strap again with the 3000 series bios's ....was holding off on 3101 till I saw what others were saying , but it looks like it is okay for most.
> 
> @dgjar.... I see you have the same board on 3101 and a nice OC , any chance I could look at your .cmo file and what settings you are using please.


I have a CMO file for 3101 but not sure if it's current. It will have to wait until tomorrow - I'm in the middle of a TV calibration







.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I have my 3rd x99 board , a x99-A/3.1 this time and just put 3005 on it last week after it arrived with the 2001 bios , so maybe I need to try the 100 strap again with the 3000 series bios's ....was holding off on 3101 till I saw what others were saying , but it looks like it is okay for most.
> 
> @dgjar.... I see you have the same board on 3101 and a nice OC , any chance I could look at your .cmo file and what settings you are using please.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a CMO file for 3101 but not sure if it's current. It will have to wait until tomorrow - I'm in the middle of a TV calibration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

No problem , no rush ,whenever you have time, i'd appreciate it , thanks.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> No problem , no rush ,whenever you have time, i'd appreciate it , thanks.


OK, as it turns out, I also have a corresponding text file of the CMO's settings and they are up-to-date, so here's the CMO and the text file.

3101473344141514.zip 7k .zip file


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You really need to try manual VCCSA MORE


Well, so far I've tried every SA setting from 0.95v to 1.15v in 0.05v increments. That was with short tests where, for example, my oc was dropping sticks and I was trying to find an SA that wouldn't drop sticks. Never found one.

If I'm at marginal instability (and it turns out I am again, sigh, passed OCCT and HCI this time but failed Aida), how do you test 40+ SA settings for stability when each one would take several hours of testing to determine if it's better? I have never seen any guide or tips that offer a better way of testing SA than that, and believe me, I've asked.


----------



## Desolutional

Time and patience.

Or you could just do 3 runs of HyperPI 32M. I've found my VCCSA sweet spot that works from 2133MHz all the way up to 2800MHz, then I need less or more depending on the frequency. VCCSA is a really tricky voltage on this platform. And 0.05V increments may be too coarse. 0.02~0.03V may be better.


----------



## Qwinn

Oops. Sorry. I meant 0.005v increments. Started at 0.05v offset, then 0.055, then 0.06v...

And actually, I may be Aida stable after all. There was one difference between my good OCCT/HCI tests and my failed Aida test, and that was I tried setting C states back to Auto to see if it would get me better idle temps, since I seem to have added 3-4c to those somehow since 3101. C States on auto didn't help the idle temps though, so set it back to disabled and I seem to be passing Aida now (crossed fingers). I am surprised that C States on auto could cause an issue, since that's what it's always been on until maybe a couple weeks ago. I wonder if that's why I had trouble using the official bios' s before.

Then again, it may just be memory training drift. I do seem to get instability sometimes following bios changes (even if I'm just changing Q Fan settings) that go away after a couple of cold reboots, enough so that I habitually cold boot once after every change now. I am contemplating disabling memory training, rerunning my tests, enabling it for one boot if I fail, and repeating this until I pass all tests. Saw Raja suggest that in a post a long while ago. If I discover that disabling the training also brings boot times on 3101 back to normal, I'll let you all know.

HyperPi sounds like a good suggestion for a quicker test for SA testing than my other options, so thanks for that idea. If the retries on training don't get me 100%, I'll give that a go.

(Note that I'm not really worried about getting back to 1T on the memory. I'd rather be 100% stable, and going from 1T to 2T improves stability so much that it's worth the small performance price to me. If I can get stable-as-stock in a way that I don't lose just by making a trivial bios change like to the fan settings, I'll be overjoyed.)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> My writes and copy stayed the same going from 2101 at 1T to 3101 at 2T. Latency got a little worse (probably due to the 2T), but large improvements (about 5%) to read and to the entire row of L3.
> My copy on my OC of choice is freakishly high (at 72k) compared to every other oc combination of frequencies and timings I've tried, where I never seem to get it over 66k any other way. No idea why.
> Jmpboy: that is one insane kit you have. I'm most curious about your L1 cache scores, since nothing I've done to my memory has ever changed those even slightly, and we're both at 4.2ghz cache. Does the 5960x just have a 50% faster L1 than the 5930k?


yeah, the 5960X has some benefits other than more cores. let's hope BW-E does also.


(psst - the 32GB for sale in my sig run the same exact timings







)


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I have my 3rd x99 board , a x99-A/3.1 this time and just put 3005 on it last week after it arrived with the 2001 bios , so maybe I need to try the 100 strap again with the 3000 series bios's ....was holding off on 3101 till I saw what others were saying , but it looks like it is okay for most.
> 
> @dgjar.... I see you have the same board on 3101 and a nice OC , any chance I could look at your .cmo file and what settings you are using please.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a CMO file for 3101 but not sure if it's current. It will have to wait until tomorrow - I'm in the middle of a TV calibration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Much appreciated Djgar







.....I was expecting the Text file actually , I am not sure I should use the .cmo file in the Bios there are ALOT of settings in these new UEFI bios's , I'm not sure if it is safe.

I see you are on the 100 strap , so I will try that again too as I seem to remember my Temps were lower on 100


----------



## K1mer0

Guys, i´m thinking of buying the new X99-A II + 5920k, and i have some doubts, i was reading some information about the gigabyte GA-X99P-SLI and i notice that by using the 5920k, and also the 950 Pro NVMe running a single video card setup , i will not reach the speed is around 2591MB/s of the samsung 950 ( 5920k + 950 the speed is around 1670mb/s). I will need to have the 5930k to do so.
The information from the gigabyte is that Socket 3 for SSD - PCIe x4 gen 2 from PCH with 28 lane CPU - PCIe x4 gen 3 from CPU when use 40 lane CPU, that means 5820K goes through by PCH. For Samsung 950 Pro will downgraded to Gen2.

Will i have this "problem" with the x99-A II??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ukaz

Hi again !
I have a x99-PRO. Will i have improvements in overclocking (core,cache or ram) if i buy the RAMPAGE EXTREME ?


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K1mer0*
> 
> Guys, i´m thinking of buying the new X99-A II + 5920k, and i have some doubts, i was reading some information about the gigabyte GA-X99P-SLI and i notice that by using the 5920k, and also the 950 Pro NVMe running a single video card setup , i will not reach the speed is around 2591MB/s of the samsung 950 ( 5920k + 950 the speed is around 1670mb/s). I will need to have the 5930k to do so.
> The information from the gigabyte is that Socket 3 for SSD - PCIe x4 gen 2 from PCH with 28 lane CPU - PCIe x4 gen 3 from CPU when use 40 lane CPU, that means 5820K goes through by PCH. For Samsung 950 Pro will downgraded to Gen2.
> 
> Will i have this "problem" with the x99-A II??
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You may be misinterpreting the specifications for the Gigabyte board. First, this would only come into play if you use the sled adapter to install the 950, instead of the M.2 slot. Gigabyte also uses a counter-intuitive numbering scheme for that board. From top to bottom, the PCI-E slots number 1, 4, 5, 2, 6, 3. The #3 slot is on the very bottom. Putting the sled adapter there would surely block all of the connectors below. That is last place you would want it and it doesn't need to be there. Also, from what I see, the gen 2 downgrade will only occur if both PCI 1 and 2 are populated and then applies to Slot 3 only. 3 &4 are the sharing slots with 1 & 2. If you put the sled in 2 or 6, there shouldn't be an issue and and none in the m.2 slot.

I don't know that we have full manuals yet for the new boards. In a 1 GPU system, I can't see this being an issue with any board. On a side note, if you are chasing 2500+ sequential read speeds, you will need the 512Gb Samsung version and you still may not get it if used as the OS drive, although 3-4 times faster sequential reads is certainly a dramatic improvement for large files.


----------



## K1mer0

Well, thanks for the reply. I was searching for information about the gigabyte ( since it is already available in my country in a good price, with thunderbolt, usb 3.1 type c...), and i saw this topic: https://pcpartpicker.com/forums/topic/138780-ga-x99p-sli-and-950-pro-nvme

The alternative is the asus x99-A II, its a little more expensive.. probably i have misinterpreting..i will try to investigate a little more.

Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Hi again !
> I have a x99-PRO. Will i have improvements in overclocking (core,cache or ram) if i buy the RAMPAGE EXTREME ?


a lot depends on the parts you plug into it, and if you are overclocking at the highedr end of what possible on the parts (cpu, ram etc). without a doubt, the R5E is more capable.


----------



## Ukaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a lot depends on the parts you plug into it, and if you are overclocking at the highedr end of what possible on the parts (cpu, ram etc). without a doubt, the R5E is more capable.


It's for a 5930k an corsair vengeance LPX 3200 (15-17-17) memory. Thanks for th reply !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> It's for a 5930k an corsair vengeance LPX 3200 (15-17-17) memory. Thanks for th reply !


you're welcome.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K1mer0*
> 
> Well, thanks for the reply. I was searching for information about the gigabyte ( since it is already available in my country in a good price, with thunderbolt, usb 3.1 type c...), and i saw this topic: https://pcpartpicker.com/forums/topic/138780-ga-x99p-sli-and-950-pro-nvme
> 
> The alternative is the asus x99-A II, its a little more expensive.. probably i have misinterpreting..i will try to investigate a little more.
> 
> Thanks.


I suspect this is the typical case of someone taking one piece of factual information and then dragging it through the mud. Then someone threw some marketing nonsense on top of the pile. It would take me a week to sort through and correct everything in that thread. The 5820k has 28 PCI-E lanes. The GPU will use 16. You still have 12 left. Even with a second GPU that will be forced to run at 8, you still have 4 left. I am sure you already figured that out. Nowhere in that thread do they discuss the number of GPUs or which slot he is attempting to connect the 950 drive. There is a vague reference to slot 3 and it's not clear if they are referring to the M.2 slot type 3 or PCI-E slot #3 at the bottom. We can't see half the equation. Either way, the drive itself is the limit, not the PCI-E.

The whole thing is based on the misconception that he should have scored 2200 Mb/s in his benchmark. Bench-marking your OS drive is always a bit inconsistent and as a day one adopter of the 950 Pro, I was around for the laughter of the first few months when Samsung's own Magician software could not score the drive properly, something other programs did more easily. It also had a problem correctly displaying the link speeds and bandwidth -- the very point they are discussing. There is an overclock 950 Pro owner's thread and you may want to look for that to become more familiar with what to expect. My Magician benchmark didn't break 2000+ until the 1.97 version. Same drive. Less space than before. Magically better scores. You will never see these benchmark speeds in actual use, so the point is somewhat moot. I believe that is even mentioned in the thread, but they truck right over it. I certainly wouldn't change the board I wanted because one person didn't score well on a benchmark. If you want to ditch the Gigabyte because of bad support, that I would understand. Since the X99-II boards are still at least week away from release, it's going to be hard to find direct evidence at this point. You can look at the manual from the site page. The specifications on page ix suggest your M.2 slot will be gen 3 x 4.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> I suspect this is the typical case of someone taking one piece of factual information and then dragging it through the mud. Then someone threw some marketing nonsense on top of the pile. It would take me a week to sort through and correct everything in that thread. The 5820k has 28 PCI-E lanes. The GPU will use 16. You still have 12 left. Even with a second GPU that will be forced to run at 8, you still have 4 left. I am sure you already figured that out. Nowhere in that thread do they discuss the number of GPUs or which slot he is attempting to connect the 950 drive. There is a vague reference to slot 3 and it's not clear if they are referring to the M.2 slot type 3 or PCI-E slot #3 at the bottom. We can't see half the equation. Either way, the drive itself is the limit, not the PCI-E.
> 
> The whole thing is based on the misconception that he should have scored 2200 Mb/s in his benchmark. Bench-marking your OS drive is always a bit inconsistent and as a day one adopter of the 950 Pro, I was around for the laughter of the first few months when Samsung's own Magician software could not score the drive properly, something other programs did more easily. It also had a problem correctly displaying the link speeds and bandwidth -- the very point they are discussing. There is an overclock 950 Pro owner's thread and you may want to look for that to become more familiar with what to expect. My Magician benchmark didn't break 2000+ until the 1.97 version. Same drive. Less space than before. Magically better scores. You will never see these benchmark speeds in actual use, so the point is somewhat moot. I believe that is even mentioned in the thread, but they truck right over it. I certainly wouldn't change the board I wanted because one person didn't score well on a benchmark. If you want to ditch the Gigabyte because of bad support, that I would understand. Since the X99-II boards are still at least week away from release, it's going to be hard to find direct evidence at this point. You can look at the manual from the site page. The specifications on page ix suggest your M.2 slot will be gen 3 x 4.


There are quite a few people with x99 II (Deluxe II) boards in hand already, but I doubt that will aid in any of this. I personally consistently score 2500/1500 on my 950 Pro while used as an OS drive. That consistent performance carries over into large transfers between it and my SSD array. I did at one point observe temp throttling, but that was in a temporarily poor configuration with little to no airflow.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> There are quite a few people with x99 II (Deluxe II) boards in hand already, but I doubt that will aid in any of this. I personally consistently score 2500/1500 on my 950 Pro while used as an OS drive. That consistent performance carries over into large transfers between it and my SSD array. I did at one point observe temp throttling, but that was in a temporarily poor configuration with little to no airflow.


what do you use to measure the 2500/1500?


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what do you use to measure the 2500/1500?


I used Crystal, ATTO and Sammy's junk all with the same results. For large sustained transfers to and from the 950 Pro drive to my Samsung Evo SSD x4 array, I just watch observed transfers reported by Windows. Amount transferred over time adds up when I do the math, but is a bit slower than rated as I suspect my array is the limiting factor.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> I used Crystal, ATTO and Sammy's junk all with the same results. For large sustained transfers to and from the 950 Pro drive to my Samsung Evo SSD x4 array, I just watch observed transfers reported by Windows. Amount transferred over time adds up when I do the math, but is a bit slower than rated as I suspect my array is the limiting factor.


thanks. No worries, the transfer between devices involves is influenced by a lot more than just raw R/.W rates.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> I used Crystal, ATTO and Sammy's junk all with the same results. For large sustained transfers to and from the 950 Pro drive to my Samsung Evo SSD x4 array, I just watch observed transfers reported by Windows. Amount transferred over time adds up when I do the math, but is a bit slower than rated as I suspect my array is the limiting factor.


It sounds like you have the 512GB model. The write speed boost from the 256 is certainly significant, if that's part of your usage. You are in a select group of people who have the additional hardware to utilize those speeds, but my hunch is the original questioner is not planning to run a stack of SSD's in RAID. The II-A has only been on the market for 48 hours and it looks like NewEgg still needs to get a picture up on their website for the product, so the odds of finding someone already deeply familiar with the board are low. Perhaps the better thing to do is email Asus directly with the question. That would be worth something more than random internet assurances from us. Nevertheless, my "old" X99-PRO with SLI in slots 1 & 4 and a 5820k still has the 4 lanes needed for the M.2 slot. My bandwidth limit is the "32 GB" promised on all the literature, but of course I'll never ever come close to utilizing that.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I didn't have time to send it to ASUS service, but saw latest bios. I wanted to give another chance to board and updated with 3101 bios.

Before as I wrote after bios update, it always lock, loops to join bios and many more problems. ,

After 3101 bios could join bios without problem. Than enabled XMP profile 2 (2800Mhz) restarted and no problem again. Than installed fresh windows 10 Pro - no problem.

Just overclocked with XMP and left everything else AUTO 4455 Mhz (just set this 1.3V) - 2800Mhz - works so good for now.

I only installed GPU and my firewire soundcard drivers. I didn't install any chipset-sata etc. driver. They installed with Windows update.



Before I really feel mouse / keyboard lag even in bios. Looks it's ok for now.

The only thing GPU-Z show GPU works at PCIex 2.0 speed



may it be last version problem or I did left it auto (I'll check it)

Ok did set it to GEN 3



And also noticed windows starts more faster.


----------



## Scrimstar

Can you have 3 SSDs on the Deluxe's, ie 3 EVOs


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Can you have 3 SSDs on the Deluxe's, ie 3 EVOs


I've got 4 Samsung 850 Evo SSDs in a RAID 0 on the original x99 Deluxe.


----------



## Scrimstar

ok i think this was just a mistake on the site
http://wccftech.com/asus-x99-broadwell-e-motherboards-rog-deluxe/

is it possible to get raid 950's on deluxe 2


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Can you have 3 SSDs on the Deluxe's, ie 3 EVOs


I've got 2 OCZ 470s in RAID 0 and 4 Samsung 850 EVOs in RAID 10 on a lowly X99-A


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> 
> 
> ok i think this was just a mistake on the site
> http://wccftech.com/asus-x99-broadwell-e-motherboards-rog-deluxe/
> 
> is it possible to get raid 950's on deluxe 2


are you asking about U.2 raid?

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-DELUXE-II/specifications/


----------



## Kbird

I think he was originally referring to the Deluxe 2 only having 1xSata port on that table , it should say 10 like the rest. (8 + the two on the Sata Express if not using Sata Express)

not familiar with the 950 and raid so can't comment on that


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> I didn't have time to send it to ASUS service, but saw latest bios. I wanted to give another chance to board and updated with 3101 bios.
> 
> Before as I wrote after bios update, it always lock, loops to join bios and many more problems. ,
> 
> After 3101 bios could join bios without problem. Than enabled XMP profile 2 (2800Mhz) restarted and no problem again. Than installed fresh windows 10 Pro - no problem.
> 
> Just overclocked with XMP and left everything else AUTO 4455 Mhz (just set this 1.3V) - 2800Mhz - works so good for now.
> 
> I only installed GPU and my firewire soundcard drivers. I didn't install any chipset-sata etc. driver. They installed with Windows update.
> 
> Before I really feel mouse / keyboard lag even in bios. Looks it's ok for now.
> 
> The only thing GPU-Z show GPU works at PCIex 2.0 speed
> 
> may it be last version problem or I did left it auto (I'll check it)
> 
> Ok did set it to GEN 3
> 
> And also noticed windows starts more faster.


Been having weird problems like you too, but switched back to the 125 strap and they seemed to go away on my X99-A/USB3.1 . Like you it was detecting my GTX970 as 2nd gen too. Nvidia just released 368.22 today too

now it is reasonably stable again on 3101 , I will have to try Djgar's settings again , but I think it needs a big bump in voltage to go over 4.5ghz. from testing so far , I'm thinking Djgar not only won the Silicon lottery but the X99 PCB Lottery too.... I'm on my 3rd Board now....


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Been having weird problems like you too, but switched back to the 125 strap and they seemed to go away on my X99-A/USB3.1 . Like you it was detecting my GTX970 as 2nd gen too. Nvidia just released 368.22 today too
> 
> now it is reasonably stable again on 3101 , I will have to try Djgar's settings again , but I think it needs a big bump in voltage to go over 4.5ghz. from testing so far , I'm thinking Djgar not only won the Silicon lottery but the X99 PCB Lottery too.... I'm on my 3rd Board now....


VCORE of 1.38 is not THAT low


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Been having weird problems like you too, but switched back to the 125 strap and they seemed to go away on my X99-A/USB3.1 . Like you it was detecting my GTX970 as 2nd gen too. Nvidia just released 368.22 today too
> 
> now it is reasonably stable again on 3101 , I will have to try Djgar's settings again , but I think it needs a big bump in voltage to go over 4.5ghz. from testing so far , I'm thinking Djgar not only won the Silicon lottery but the X99 PCB Lottery too.... I'm on my 3rd Board now....
> 
> 
> 
> VCORE of 1.38 is not THAT low
Click to expand...

My 5820 is happy at 1.169 at 4375 in RealBench etc on the 125 Strap , going up a Ratio (4.5) or two 4.625), it seems to need a lot more voltage and the temps go crazy , maybe cos I only got a H80iGT AIO Cooler as I wasn't planning on crazy overclocks but I guess I need to do a bunch of reading so I can use Adaptive Voltages and Offsets etc, the X99 Platform is very new for me , < 2 months, and I'm on my 3rd Board and 2nd set of Ram already but I think this one might be a Keeper


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> My 5820 is happy at 1.169 at 4375 in RealBench etc on the 125 Strap , going up a Ratio (4.5) or two 4.625), it seems to need a lot more voltage and the temps go crazy , maybe cos I only got a H80iGT AIO Cooler as I wasn't planning on crazy overclocks but I guess I need to do a bunch of reading so I can use Adaptive Voltages and Offsets etc, the X99 Platform is very new for me , < 2 months, and I'm on my 3rd Board and 2nd set of Ram already but I think this one might be a Keeper


HOw big of a jump in vcore? Remember, on average each 100MHz costs 10mV per core, so with a 6-core on strap 125 going from 4.5 to 4.625 should need ~80mV more than what was stable at 4.5. IN your case, with 1.17 for 4.375, anything less than 1.33V is gravy.


----------



## Qwinn

Well, just thought I'd report, lots of gaming and experimenting since Sunday with good temps and no hints of instability so I'm happy. Nvidia 368.22 working well too.

I've thought about OCing the BCLK like djgar has (very nice btw), but since I can't disable CPU Spread Spectrum even at 100.0 BCLK without instability, I really can't see how I get from here to success.on that, heh.

I am moving in about 5 weeks, I'll try disabling it again then, maybe I have a local EMI source I'm unaware of.


----------



## greg1184

Not surprisingly I got the dreaded invoice for bent pins $140. I bought a new motherboard already and am almost done with my new build. I wonder if it's worth repairing this one and maybe selling it for cheap or keeping it as a spare.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> My 5820 is happy at 1.169 at 4375 in RealBench etc on the 125 Strap , going up a Ratio (4.5) or two 4.625), it seems to need a lot more voltage and the temps go crazy , maybe cos I only got a H80iGT AIO Cooler as I wasn't planning on crazy overclocks but I guess I need to do a bunch of reading so I can use Adaptive Voltages and Offsets etc, the X99 Platform is very new for me , < 2 months, and I'm on my 3rd Board and 2nd set of Ram already but I think this one might be a Keeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOw big of a jump in vcore? Remember, on average each 100MHz costs 10mV per core, so with a 6-core on strap 125 going from 4.5 to 4.625 should need ~80mV more than what was stable at 4.5. IN your case, with 1.17 for 4.375, anything less than 1.33V is gravy.
Click to expand...

Thanks JPM , good info , so what you are saying is stop being a wimp and try 1.35V







have not tried that high after all the other weirdness.
Did discover that my NEC 23"Monitor's USB2 hub was the culprit for the Boot lockups if I left Smart Auto on for the xHCI controller though, while the BenQ 32" USB Hub is new enough to be ok.


----------



## Scrimstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you asking about U.2 raid?
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-DELUXE-II/specifications/


how would u do that. i wanna do it with 2 950s. 3d xpoint doesnt look like its coming soon


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Thanks JPM , good info , so what you are saying is stop being a wimp and try 1.35V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have not tried that high after all the other weirdness.
> Did discover that my NEC 23"Monitor's USB2 hub was the culprit for the Boot lockups if I left Smart Auto on for the xHCI controller though, while the BenQ 32" USB Hub is new enough to be ok.


Yeah, old USB devices, very common issue. Sometimes ya just gotta unplug them and see. Lol - whads wid dat? man-up and run 1.35V!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> how would u do that. i wanna do it with 2 950s. 3d xpoint doesnt look like its coming soon


with 2 U.2 drives? Lol - of course you can raid sata 950s. Did you read the spec sheet in the link I posted? 4 ports are available for raid.


----------



## Scrimstar

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147467

wont sata bottleneck it.. i dont even know how to connect m.2 to sata


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147467
> 
> wont sata bottleneck it.. i dont even know how to connect m.2 to sata


You first asked about the SATA raid ports and 3 EVOs... then with 950s. WUT?
erm... . i meant SATA 850s... 850s in Raid 0 on the any on or all of the 4 sata ports. Now you ask about M.2 raid?








You could use 2 on PCIE adapter cards (sleds) but it is really silly to do. A single 950, or an Intel 750 is not going to slow you down in anything. If you really need that type of disk speed, better look to enterprise level drives... and do some reading.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You first asked about the SATA raid ports and 3 EVOs... then with 950s. WUT?
> erm... . i meant SATA 850s... 850s in Raid 0 on the any on or all of the 4 sata ports. Now you ask about M.2 raid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could use 2 on PCIE adapter cards (sleds) but it is really silly to do. A single 950, or an Intel 750 is not going to slow you down in anything. If you really need that type of disk speed, better look to enterprise level drives... and do some reading.


Gotta agree. The only thing that takes my Intel 750 any time at all is doing a full backup of it. It takes half an hour to backup or restore 300Gb to/from a regular Sandisk SSD, and of course the bottleneck there is the Sandisk. If you are going to have 2 of these drives, the most useful thing you could do with the 2nd drive is have it be the backup destination of the first drive, in which case you can't raid them.

Unless you're talking about mirroring (RAID 1), but seriously, backing up at ludicrous speed would be safer, since if you're mirrored anything that goes wrong goes wrong on both drives.


----------



## Scrimstar

i just wanted bleeding edge speeds









its ok , i know u can put multiple m.2's but kinda weird u cant raid. with add on cards or anything. i can raid both ssd and add m.2's. just hate having separated drives


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Gotta agree. The only thing that takes my Intel 750 any time at all is doing a full backup of it. It takes half an hour to backup or restore 300Gb to/from a regular Sandisk SSD, and of course the bottleneck there is the Sandisk. If you are going to have 2 of these drives, the most useful thing you could do with the 2nd drive is have it be the backup destination of the first drive, in which case you can't raid them.
> 
> Unless you're talking about mirroring (RAID 1), but seriously, backing up at ludicrous speed would be safer, since if you're mirrored anything that goes wrong goes wrong on both drives.


Fault-tolerant RAID should never be taken as a substitute for backups. As you point out, you do something stupid and it happens, period. But it does save you from drive faults or occasionally an error from a blue-screen.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> i just wanted bleeding edge speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its ok , i know u can put multiple m.2's but kinda weird u cant raid. with add on cards or anything. i can raid both ssd and add m.2's. just hate having separated drives


You can configure a multi drive system such that windows treats them as a single drive - very different from just relocating user folders. Google "sysprepaudit" and if you get to 10 forums, follow Kari's or Brink's lead.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You can configure a multi drive system such that windows treats them as a single drive - very different from just relocating user folders. Google "sysprepaudit" and if you get to 10 forums, follow Kari's or Brink's lead.


10 Forums is an excellent Windows 10 site


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yet to be released Secret Sauce Drive.


Hello

Now that the NDA has been lifted the drive I've been working with is Toshiba's RD400. It has so far shown to be a solid alternative to either Intel's 750 or the 950 Pro.


----------



## greg1184

Need your advice guys. I sent my X99 Deluxe to be RMA. The socket has bent pins and they are going to charge me $140 for "repairs".

Since I got a new motherboard, I was thinking of either keeping this one as a backup or perhaps selling it. Is it worth paying the amount? Does ASUS usually repair it or do they send a replacement?

Here is a picture of the damage:

[

I guess it may be worth repairing if I can sell it for more than the amount.

Thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes this is physical damage and will not be covered by warranty.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Now that the NDA has been lifted the drive I've been working with is Toshiba's RD400. It has so far shown to be a solid alternative to either Intel's 750 or the 950 Pro.


Are you using it with or without the PCIE adapter? (or both?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> 10 Forums is an excellent Windows 10 site


Absolutely! The best place for W10 info/insights. Was the same for 7 and 8 Forum


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys this error happens again. I found the solution but it's weird solution.

When I choose "Load Optimized Defaults" can't join the bios. Always looping. Gives B2 - BD - A2 - 99 etc. freezing and restarts.

The only soution removing one ram slot. It can reset with plugged 3 slots, 2 slots or 1 slots (doesn't matter which slot) But with 4 slot plugged always looping.

I changed memory sticks, looks all of them works well. None of them has problem. But with 4 slot plugged and reset makes looping. What is the problem?

If works one time, works without problem... It can't reset or load another profile with 4 slots ram plugged.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Now that the NDA has been lifted the drive I've been working with is Toshiba's RD400. It has so far shown to be a solid alternative to either Intel's 750 or the 950 Pro.


And to prove it! http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7723/ocz-revodrive-400-2-nvme-pcie-ssd-review/index4.html

Powaaaar. Hope this causes a drop in NVMe prices, but knowing Samsung and their pricing I am doubtful. Oh well, time and patience.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Guys this error happens again. I found the solution but it's weird solution.
> 
> When I choose "Load Optimized Defaults" can't join the bios. Always looping. Gives B2 - BD - A2 - 99 etc. freezing and restarts.
> 
> The only soution removing one ram slot. It can reset with plugged 3 slots, 2 slots or 1 slots (doesn't matter which slot) But with 4 slot plugged always looping.
> 
> I changed memory sticks, looks all of them works well. None of them has problem. But with 4 slot plugged and reset makes looping. What is the problem?
> 
> If works one time, works without problem... It can't reset or load another profile with 4 slots ram plugged.


what MB?? your sig is for an MSI


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Now that the NDA has been lifted the drive I've been working with is Toshiba's RD400. It has so far shown to be a solid alternative to either Intel's 750 or the 950 Pro.


Good range of capacity available also, I may have to pick one up. Can't speak for OCZ post acquisition, but in the past their customer service and RMA process was one of the best I have encountered. Good to see the name has outlived some of their earlier and sketchier Sandforce products


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Need your advice guys. I sent my X99 Deluxe to be RMA. The socket has bent pins and they are going to charge me $140 for "repairs".
> 
> Since I got a new motherboard, I was thinking of either keeping this one as a backup or perhaps selling it. Is it worth paying the amount? Does ASUS usually repair it or do they send a replacement?
> 
> Here is a picture of the damage:
> 
> [
> 
> I guess it may be worth repairing if I can sell it for more than the amount.
> 
> Thanks.


From personal experience it can be both. Since its a motherboard that's not older than 2 years its very likely they will send you another motherboard that's working. If it were a really old mobo near its warranty expiration, they would repair it. Just depends on their inventory.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> From personal experience it can be both. Since its a motherboard that's not older than 2 years its very likely they will send you another motherboard that's working. If it were a really old mobo near its warranty expiration, they would repair it. Just depends on their inventory.


If that's the case then it may be worth the $140 then.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I did write in previous page, I've MSI but before giving ASUS, wanted to try with latest bios. So I'm on ASUS for now.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> If that's the case then it may be worth the $140 then.


For a deluxe? Yeah I think it would be worth it.


----------



## t1337dude

Seems like my Asus X99-A USB 3.1 is calling it quits, only after ~6 months of purchase. From the start this motherboard has been a pain in my rear. After first assembling I was having boot issues, that was fixed by wiggling around my RAM and swapping their slots. Once I finally got the PC working, it was only detecting half of my RAM. After more RAM wiggling and swapping I got it to detect all of my RAM. Not sure why the board was so finicky about the RAM, I picked RAM off their "supported RAM" list to specifically avoid issues like these.

But I digress - this wasn't the issue that killed my board. After a couple months, my PC would occasionally fail to start up after putting it to sleep. The lights along the rear of the board (by the I/O ports) would light up but nothing else. So I would have to unplug the PC from the wall for a minute, plug it back in, and it would start. It grew from an occasional problem to one that started occurring all the time, so I stopped putting my PC to sleep and figured it was an issue the sleep function specifically. Fast forward to a few nights ago, and I couldn't get my PC to boot up at all (from being off). After taking the RAM and GPU out, and putting it back in, and a couple hours of unplugging and replugging other things, I've gotten my PC to boot a single time, and haven't shut it off since.

So I'm going to RMA the motherboard - as I'm not sure what else the issue could possibly be. I'm a bit nervous because I've heard a lot more negative things about ASUS' RMA process than positive things. I'm going to start skimming this very thread to see if any other people have been experiencing an issue similar to what I'm experiencing.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Seems like my Asus X99-A USB 3.1 is calling it quits, only after ~6 months of purchase. From the start this motherboard has been a pain in my rear. After first assembling I was having boot issues, that was fixed by wiggling around my RAM and swapping their slots. Once I finally got the PC working, it was only detecting half of my RAM. After more RAM wiggling and swapping I got it to detect all of my RAM. Not sure why the board was so finicky about the RAM, I picked RAM off their "supported RAM" list to specifically avoid issues like these.
> 
> But I digress - this wasn't the issue that killed my board. After a couple months, my PC would occasionally fail to start up after putting it to sleep. The lights along the rear of the board (by the I/O ports) would light up but nothing else. So I would have to unplug the PC from the wall for a minute, plug it back in, and it would start. It grew from an occasional problem to one that started occurring all the time, so I stopped putting my PC to sleep and figured it was an issue the sleep function specifically. Fast forward to a few nights ago, and I couldn't get my PC to boot up at all (from being off). After taking the RAM and GPU out, and putting it back in, and a couple hours of unplugging and replugging other things, I've gotten my PC to boot a single time, and haven't shut it off since.
> 
> So I'm going to RMA the motherboard - as I'm not sure what else the issue could possibly be. I'm a bit nervous because I've heard a lot more negative things about ASUS' RMA process than positive things. I'm going to start skimming this very thread to see if any other people have been experiencing an issue similar to what I'm experiencing.


Are you sure the MoBo is faulty ? try to wake up your PC from sleep with some other keyboards or mouse or both.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> So I'm going to RMA the motherboard - as I'm not sure what else the issue could possibly be. I'm a bit nervous because I've heard a lot more negative things about ASUS' RMA process than positive things. I'm going to start skimming this very thread to see if any other people have been experiencing an issue similar to what I'm experiencing.


Go into your BIOS and disable "Internal PLL Overvoltage". This has been known to fix issues with resuming from sleep (in particular, monitor sleep). Worked for me.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Are you sure the MoBo is faulty ? try to wake up your PC from sleep with some other keyboards or mouse or both.


I believe the on/off button is also supposed to wake the PC from sleep, in addition as the mouse and keyboard. When the sleep functions regularly, they all work. When it's not functioning regularly, none of them work. If the on/off button on the PC isn't working - I don't think swapping mice and keyboard is going to help at that point.

But regardless of sleep functionality working or not - the PC is simply not booting at all anymore. I have no problem just avoiding the sleep functionality. But not being able to boot at all is a huge problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Go into your BIOS and disable "Internal PLL Overvoltage". This has been known to fix issues with resuming from sleep (in particular, monitor sleep). Worked for me.


Does that help with turning on from simply being off? My issue seems a lot more extreme than just resuming from sleep at the moment. I don't think I'm going to be going into the BIOS anyways - if I attempt to restart my PC, it's unlikely I'll be able to turn it back on. I'll give it a shot before I'm about to disassemble the PC for the RMA.

Thank you both for the advice.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I believe the on/off button is also supposed to wake the PC from sleep, in addition as the mouse and keyboard. When the sleep functions regularly, they all work. When it's not functioning regularly, none of them work. If the on/off button on the PC isn't working - I don't think swapping mice and keyboard is going to help at that point.
> 
> But regardless of sleep functionality working or not - the PC is simply not booting at all anymore. I have no problem just avoiding the sleep functionality. But not being able to boot at all is a huge problem.
> Does that help with turning on from simply being off? My issue seems a lot more extreme than just resuming from sleep at the moment. I don't think I'm going to be going into the BIOS anyways - if I attempt to restart my PC, it's unlikely I'll be able to turn it back on. I'll give it a shot before I'm about to disassemble the PC for the RMA.
> 
> Thank you both for the advice.


You're welcome, i will just add, good luck with the RMA.


----------



## BigMack70

Tinfoil hat question for you guys: my 5930k does not clock particularly well; 4.5 GHz @ 1.35 V and 4.6 GHz @ 1.44V... if I had a higher end motherboard than the X99-A, would that be likely to improve? I know that years ago it used to be the case that mobo had as much to do with OC headroom as CPU silicon lottery, but am not sure about recent years


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Tinfoil hat question for you guys: my 5930k does not clock particularly well; 4.5 GHz @ 1.35 V and 4.6 GHz @ 1.44V... if I had a higher end motherboard than the X99-A, would that be likely to improve? I know that years ago it used to be the case that mobo had as much to do with OC headroom as CPU silicon lottery, but am not sure about recent years


I get similar results for my 5930k on the R5E. My understanding is our numbers are pretty average. It's impossible to know, of course. It's all silicon n lottery.

I have found 4.4 to be a fairly sweet spot for performance though. For whatever odd reason, my OC as listed below gets very similar benchmarks to what I get under 4.5.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi all,
I was playing Fallout 4 on my 5930K, GTX980 Ti SLI running on a Corsair AX860i and a Asus X99 Deluxe motherboard.

At some point PC shutted down, at the next boot I get this error from the BIOS.
Quote:


> Power supply surges detected during the previous power on.
> ASUS Anti-surge was triggered to protect system from unstable power supply unit.


What's this?
What's happened to my computer?

It worked well for a year now.

is there anyone who seen this error on X99 Deluxe?


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi all,
> I was playing Fallout 4 on my 5930K, GTX980 Ti SLI running on a Corsair AX860i and a Asus X99 Deluxe motherboard.
> 
> At some point PC shutted down, at the next boot I get this error from the BIOS.
> What's this?
> What's happened to my computer?
> 
> It worked well for a year now.
> 
> is there anyone who seen this error on X99 Deluxe?


Disable ASUS power surge







, If you could find a way to test PSU though.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there anyone who seen this error on X99 Deluxe?


Are your Ti overclocked and is the power limit disabled? A 5930K can consume up to 200W when OCed, 2 Tis can consume 650W together at peak load with a 140% power limit. That's not even counting other peripherals and such. That comes up to 850W nicely. Though that AX series PSU should easily be able to handle peaks into the 1kW range. Get a Killawatt and make sure your peak load isn't exceeding the PSU capacity. Wall load will be around 5-10% of the PSU capacity as it's a platinum efficiency one IIRC. So that gives you room for some leeway with consumption.

Probably a safe bet to assume the 5930K will peak around 160W, and your Ti's with 140% limit will peak 650W, or with 100% limit will peak 500W. That should give you about 200W of extra headroom. Factor in the HDDs, etc.


----------



## Newtocooling

If I upgrade to the Asus X99 Deluxe II, can I move my second 980 TI to slot 4 for more room and to fit a rigid SLI Bridge? The manual says slot 3 is optimal, but slot 4 is a PCIE x16. I know I would have to change the bandwith in the bios to X16 for slot 4 I think.


----------



## panakyr

Once with my x99 deluxe and a corsair 1200i i had the same message.
But it was my fault because i had opened my case and while the pc was working i moved a pin from a fan header and touched the steel case,so there was a short circuit.This is the meaning of the message,in case of short circuit to cut off power.
In your case i would check the psu


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> If I upgrade to the Asus X99 Deluxe II, can I move my second 980 TI to slot 4 for more room and to fit a rigid SLI Bridge? The manual says slot 3 is optimal, but slot 4 is a PCIE x16. I know I would have to change the bandwith in the bios to X16 for slot 4 I think.


Usually this is CPU lane dependent, although the manual for the Deluxe 2 indicates it is PCI-E #3 for both 28 and 40 processors. Also, you may want to double check the board diagram. The PCIx1.0 slot isn't counted in the numbering. PCI-E #3 is the 3rd long slot down. A double width GPU in that slot will have a 1 PCI-E gap between the top card and stop just short of PCI #5. If you put a double in slot 4, you will lose access to the entire bottom row of instruments and connections. This can be very problematic with some case HD Audio and USB connectors.

Either way, if this is critical you should probably get it from Asus official channels. Something to fall back on if it becomes needed.


----------



## LukkyStrike

I have been looking into some Xeon chips for a bit now and had a curiosity about this: Ebay: E5 2690-v3 for $270. I am thinking it would be interesting to give it a shot. I have a desire to run some VM's here soon that would run a media server in another room not to mention my main use rig for photo/video/and some gaming. It is not on the processor list, but there are 26xx-v3 chips on there. Would it take an act of god to get this chip running? I Guess I am not opposed to picking up a WS model.

Any help is apreciated!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Are your Ti overclocked and is the power limit disabled? A 5930K can consume up to 200W when OCed, 2 Tis can consume 650W together at peak load with a 140% power limit. That's not even counting other peripherals and such. That comes up to 850W nicely. Though that AX series PSU should easily be able to handle peaks into the 1kW range. Get a Killawatt and make sure your peak load isn't exceeding the PSU capacity. Wall load will be around 5-10% of the PSU capacity as it's a platinum efficiency one IIRC. So that gives you room for some leeway with consumption.
> 
> Probably a safe bet to assume the 5930K will peak around 160W, and your Ti's with 140% limit will peak 650W, or with 100% limit will peak 500W. That should give you about 200W of extra headroom. Factor in the HDDs, etc.


the power limit on my Tis is set to 110W.
Corsair link says the the load on my AX860i never exceeds 720W.


----------



## sblantipodi

As soon as I updated to 3101 bios my Deluxe started complaining about Asus Surge problem.
Is there someone else experiecing this problem?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> As soon as I updated to 3101 bios my Deluxe started complaining about Asus Surge problem.
> Is there someone else experiecing this problem?


I finded a post on the linus tech tips forum about one guy on with X99-A that is experiencing the same problem,
resetting the overclock on his PC solved the surge problem.
I have done the same and without OC the surge problem is solved.

I'm using this mobo since two years with the same settings so it should be something related to 3101 bios.
I noticed the overclocking the CPU but lowering the max current from 140% to 130% solved the problem too.

It seems that the new BIOS creates surge problem when the max current capability is set to 140%.


----------



## digix

suddenly my asus x99 deluxe sees only more 16gb (8x2) instead of 32GB (8x4) and PC me error overclocking failure if I keep the settings of 5820k to 4.2 ghz I had fully functional until yesterday the PC starts only if I leave the processor in your car and do not pass 4 GHz frequency; I tried to test the processor with Aida, extreme tuning and asus pc diagnostic and I have no error
What can I do to figure out if the problem is the motherboard or the processor
to make a rma?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> My 5820 is happy at 1.169 at 4375 in RealBench etc on the 125 Strap , going up a Ratio (4.5) or two 4.625), it seems to need a lot more voltage and the temps go crazy , maybe cos I only got a H80iGT AIO Cooler as I wasn't planning on crazy overclocks but I guess I need to do a bunch of reading so I can use Adaptive Voltages and Offsets etc, the X99 Platform is very new for me , < 2 months, and I'm on my 3rd Board and 2nd set of Ram already but I think this one might be a Keeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOw big of a jump in vcore? Remember, on average each 100MHz costs 10mV per core, so with a 6-core on strap 125 going from 4.5 to 4.625 should need ~80mV more than what was stable at 4.5. IN your case, with 1.17 for 4.375, anything less than 1.33V is gravy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks JPM , good info , so what you are saying is stop being a wimp and try 1.35V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have not tried that high after all the other weirdness.
> Did discover that my NEC 23"Monitor's USB2 hub was the culprit for the Boot lockups if I left Smart Auto on for the xHCI controller though, while the BenQ 32" USB Hub is new enough to be ok.
Click to expand...

Well I didn't get to play with the OC much more , my X99-A-3.1 died , I was playing some COD , the NVidia driver stop responding , so I rebooted to clean up the Nvidia Driver from Memory and the Comp. wouldn't boot any longer , was doing a bios boot loop with the VGA LED going crazy as it tried to boot but it wouldn't stop the looping. It's only 2 weeks old , so the Store replaced it yesterday under their 30 day warranty , but for some reason I cannot get it to boot much past the bios post screens either off the OS SSD or any number of bootable CDs and USB keys I have , so I am kinda stumped at the moment. I updated the bios from 2001 to 3101 but that didn't help any... it didn't see all the Ram at 1st . only 24 of the 32gb but pulling it and reseating it got it all recognised , but it hasn't helped with the boot issue. I put the SSD's into this Comp and both are seen and accessible , so the SSD didn't get fried with the Board but I can't figure out why a Win7/10 boot disk ,won't boot to the repair screen , neither will the Linus Live distro's I have or the Macrium Reflect Boot disk which has saved me before when I had startup issues. Unless my GTX970 is somehow fried too ? and wont do anything beyond 2D bios work ? , never seen or heard of this issue before.....

I'd appreciate any thoughts or ideas to try , if you have any thanks.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I finded a post on the linus tech tips forum about one guy on with X99-A that is experiencing the same problem,
> resetting the overclock on his PC solved the surge problem.
> I have done the same and without OC the surge problem is solved.
> 
> I'm using this mobo since two years with the same settings so it should be something related to 3101 bios.
> I noticed the overclocking the CPU but lowering the max current from 140% to 130% solved the problem too.
> 
> It seems that the new BIOS creates surge problem when the max current capability is set to 140%.


Decreasing the current limit from 140 to 130% would make the motherboard OCP more likely to trip, not less. That setting defines the current limit. Taking your overclock off reduces the amount of current in use, so this also reduces the chances of tripping the OCP.

The 3000 series BIOS is certainly a generational change. I also needed to re-work my overclock from scratch after more than year on the same tried and tested settings across multiple BIOS versions. I ended up with a much lower Input Voltage and the first moment hard shutdowns are gone. This change is not universally true for everyone, but you should consider re-evaluating your overclock.


----------



## Martin778

I have a small issue with my X99 Deluxe, the 1st PCI-E GPU is running at x8 and the others at x16, I have no idea why. I have a 40-lane 5930K.

My setup looks like this:

PCIEX16_1 = GTX980Ti
PCIEX4_1 = Empty
PCIEX16_2 = ASUS USB 3.1 Card
PCIEX16_3 = GTX980Ti
PCIEX16_4 = empty
PCIEX16_5 = Samsung NVMe 950Pro 512GB SSD mounted in HyperKit module w. HK enabled in BIOS.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I have a small issue with my X99 Deluxe, the 1st PCI-E GPU is running at x8 and the others at x16, I have no idea why. I have a 40-lane 5930K.
> 
> My setup looks like this:
> 
> PCIEX16_1 = GTX980Ti
> PCIEX4_1 = Empty
> PCIEX16_2 = ASUS USB 3.1 Card
> PCIEX16_3 = GTX980Ti
> PCIEX16_4 = empty
> PCIEX16_5 = Samsung NVMe 950Pro 512GB SSD mounted in HyperKit module w. HK enabled in BIOS.


Hello

Remove the card from the PCIEX16_2 slot.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> Decreasing the current limit from 140 to 130% would make the motherboard OCP more likely to trip, not less. That setting defines the current limit. Taking your overclock off reduces the amount of current in use, so this also reduces the chances of tripping the OCP.
> 
> The 3000 series BIOS is certainly a generational change. I also needed to re-work my overclock from scratch after more than year on the same tried and tested settings across multiple BIOS versions. I ended up with a much lower Input Voltage and the first moment hard shutdowns are gone. This change is not universally true for everyone, but you should consider re-evaluating your overclock.


same overclock as before, 130% PC runs well, 140% current limit the PC shutdown for surge problems.
things with asus never work as expected.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I have a small issue with my X99 Deluxe, the 1st PCI-E GPU is running at x8 and the others at x16, I have no idea why. I have a 40-lane 5930K.
> 
> My setup looks like this:
> 
> PCIEX16_1 = GTX980Ti
> PCIEX4_1 = Empty
> PCIEX16_2 = ASUS USB 3.1 Card
> PCIEX16_3 = GTX980Ti
> PCIEX16_4 = empty
> PCIEX16_5 = Samsung NVMe 950Pro 512GB SSD mounted in HyperKit module w. HK enabled in BIOS.


I have an identical setup, put the 950PRO in the M.2 slot, why using an HyperKit for it?


----------



## Martin778

Because it has a ghetto heatsink on it to prevent it from throttling and it doesn't fit in the M2 bracket anymore and now it's sitting nicely out of view beneath the 2nd GPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Well I didn't get to play with the OC much more , my X99-A-3.1 died , I was playing some COD , the NVidia driver stop responding , so I rebooted to clean up the Nvidia Driver from Memory and the Comp. wouldn't boot any longer , was doing a bios boot loop with the VGA LED going crazy as it tried to boot but it wouldn't stop the looping. It's only 2 weeks old , so the Store replaced it yesterday under their 30 day warranty , but for some reason I cannot get it to boot much past the bios post screens either off the OS SSD or any number of bootable CDs and USB keys I have , so I am kinda stumped at the moment. I updated the bios from 2001 to 3101 but that didn't help any... it didn't see all the Ram at 1st . only 24 of the 32gb but pulling it and reseating it got it all recognised , but it hasn't helped with the boot issue. I put the SSD's into this Comp and both are seen and accessible , so the SSD didn't get fried with the Board but I can't figure out why a Win7/10 boot disk ,won't boot to the repair screen , neither will the Linus Live distro's I have or the Macrium Reflect Boot disk which has saved me before when I had startup issues. Unless my GTX970 is somehow fried too ? and wont do anything beyond 2D bios work ? , never seen or heard of this issue before.....
> 
> I'd appreciate any thoughts or ideas to try , if you have any thanks.


So the board was not the problem it seems since the NEW board is having problems too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Because it has a ghetto heatsink on it to prevent it from throttling and it doesn't fit in the M2 bracket anymore and now it's sitting nicely out of view beneath the 2nd GPU.


As soon as you put a card in PCIE_2, slot 1 will drop to 8x.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> suddenly my asus x99 deluxe sees only more 16gb (8x2) instead of 32GB (8x4) and PC me error overclocking failure if I keep the settings of 5820k to 4.2 ghz I had fully functional until yesterday the PC starts only if I leave the processor in your car and do not pass 4 GHz frequency; I tried to test the processor with Aida, extreme tuning and asus pc diagnostic and I have no error
> What can I do to figure out if the problem is the motherboard or the processor
> to make a rma?


This seems to have been an issue for the life of the product.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> This seems to have been an issue for the life of the product.


I can assure you the issue does not rest with the product.


----------



## Tecchie

Hey, anyone know what's up with ASUS' support site? I can't access the support page for our boards anymore.

X99-E WS.

And the last time I was able to access and get the UEFI/BIOS update, after that, the bios section disappeared completely, but drivers were still there. Now there is only access to the x99-E WS/3.1 and even that sometimes bounces you back to the main page.

I even tried accessing through the .com.tw page and no dice.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I can assure you the issue does not rest with the product.


How can you assure anyone of that? If you happen to have a board that works great, that's fantastic.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> Hey, anyone know what's up with ASUS' support site? I can't access the support page for our boards anymore.
> 
> X99-E WS.
> 
> And the last time I was able to access and get the UEFI/BIOS update, after that, the bios section disappeared completely, but drivers were still there. Now there is only access to the x99-E WS/3.1 and even that sometimes bounces you back to the main page.
> 
> I even tried accessing through the .com.tw page and no dice.


Dunno about accessing support page but BIOSes had moved to CPU compatibility list.


----------



## djgar

I have no problem accessing my usual X99-A U31 board support download page, which has the BIOS:

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99AUSB_31/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have no problem accessing my usual X99-A U31 board support download page, which has the BIOS:
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99AUSB_31/HelpDesk_Download/


lol - guys can't get all their ram to boot successfully and blame the MB... not the ram and not the cpu imc. And _certainly not_ the keyboard-side of the problem.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - guys can't get all their ram to boot successfully and blame the MB... not the ram and not the cpu imc. And _certainly not_ the keyboard-side of the problem.


You're constantly and unnecessarily rude. If you read the guys post it clearly says it was working fine for a while (unknown period of time) and then stopped, same RAM, etc.

This problem consistently comes up with these boards, and yet everyone blames the user. Get over yourselves.


----------



## [email protected]

Broadwell-E info:

How to get the best performance from Broadwell-E
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/

X99-Deluxe II build:
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/x99-deluxe-ii-powers-prosumer-workstation-build/

X99-A II build:
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/x99-ii-motherboard-sweet-spot-broadwell-e-vr-builds/

X99-Strix:
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/the-rog-strix-x99-gaming-motherboard-illuminates-a-broadwell-e-gaming-build/

Rampage V Extreme Edition 10:
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/introducing-rampage-v-edition-10/


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> This problem consistently comes up with these boards, and yet everyone blames the user. Get over yourselves.


He's not rude. My IMC isn't up to anything higher than 3000MHz, and that's been tested on an MSI board too. It's entirely down to _your_ chip and what voltages and settings you use. The only real way to check if it is the IMC is to get a good known X99 OCing kit, and test it on your rig from another user. That way despite how much VCCIO or VCCSA you apply, you'll know your IMC is a dud.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Broadwell-E info:
> 
> How to get the best performance from Broadwell-E
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/
> 
> X99-Deluxe II build:
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/x99-deluxe-ii-powers-prosumer-workstation-build/
> 
> X99-A II build:
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/x99-ii-motherboard-sweet-spot-broadwell-e-vr-builds/
> 
> X99-Strix:
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/the-rog-strix-x99-gaming-motherboard-illuminates-a-broadwell-e-gaming-build/
> 
> Rampage V Extreme Edition 10:
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/introducing-rampage-v-edition-10/


That was a lot to take in this morning, but I'm glad that I read through them! Thanks for creating/sharing this information.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> You're constantly and unnecessarily rude. If you read the guys post it clearly says it was working fine for a while (unknown period of time) and then stopped, same RAM, etc.
> 
> This problem consistently comes up with these boards, and yet everyone blames the user. Get over yourselves.


Normally comes down to uneven mounting pressure, socket damage, over-tightening around the DRAM area or memory instability. Bottom line there is no evidence to the contrary to suggest what you are implying. So with that said being slanderous is also rather rude without reason, only frustration. If we're being fair.


----------



## Jpmboy

Had it not been for the replies of other members, I would not have noticed how rude I have been... see, my Blocked List is pretty long.









That said, if one scrolls back thru this thread there are many examples of failure to detect all loaded ram, and as scone and Des said in 90% of the cases the solution is one or more of: reseating ram, loosening the cooler, voltage adjustment, easing off the OC... etc. Digix pmed me prior to posting here. unfortunately a language barrier was making it difficult to help. AND in a post right above, another member mentioned pulling and reseating ram sticks resulting in all being detected.

... so, no reason to adjust my Blocked list. Rude it is


----------



## z3razerviper

I cant find the page anymore it seems to be gone completely


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> I cant find the page anymore it seems to be gone completely


It's under "DOS" now for some silly reason. They put my router firmware under "Other" a week ago too, so maybe they're recategorising everything for some odd reason.

https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_Download/
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/HelpDesk_Download/

Click, "DOS".


----------



## done12many2

PSA gents. The 6800k is available at Micro Center incase this word hasn't gotten out. I'm heading down to pick one up and hopefully find a 1080 while I'm at it.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> PSA gents. The 6800k is available at Micro Center incase this word hasn't gotten out. I'm heading down to pick one up and hopefully find a 1080 while I'm at it.


I am about to jump on the 6900k, hope they have that one also....


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am about to jump on the 6900k, hope they have that one also....


It's not showing up online, but they may as they screw up inventory on occasions.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> It's not showing up online, but they may as they screw up inventory on occasions.


Yeah, I just checked, only shows the 6800k. I am going there later anyways, at lunch.....only review that I have seen on the 6900k so far.. http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2016/05/intel-core-i7-6900k-review/


----------



## Kimir

"The ASUS Thermal Control Tool works exclusively with ASUS X99 motherboards and is compatible with Haswell-E and Broadwell-E processors."
Noice, going to give it a try when I get home.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> "The ASUS Thermal Control Tool works exclusively with ASUS X99 motherboards and is compatible with Haswell-E and Broadwell-E processors."
> Noice, going to give it a try when I get home.


Yeah, that's the beauty of it also. Should spice up the testing methodology.


----------



## djgar

I got an e-mail from Newegg and they show the 10-core ($1800, discounted!














) and the 2 6-core processors available but not the 8-core, damn them! You can only access them through the e-mail links. They don't show up through the normal site searches.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I got an e-mail from Newegg and they show the 10-core ($1800, discounted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the 2 6-core processors available but not the 8-core, damn them! You can only access them through the e-mail links. They don't show up through the normal site searches.


I ordered the 6800K from that email.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I got an e-mail from Newegg and they show the 10-core ($1800, discounted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the 2 6-core processors available but not the 8-core, damn them! You can only access them through the e-mail links. They don't show up through the normal site searches.


I know.. $1800... and _Discounted_


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know.. $1800... and _Discounted_


lmao. I love the fact you of all people have taken umbrage at the price, as I know you could buy one but you're thinking of not doing so out of principle. It is a lot of money to part with for a step-up we've seen remain in the same bracket in the past. Probably best not to dwell on it too much in here, it is what it is.


----------



## djgar

I want a 6900K!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lmao. I love the fact you of all people have taken umbrage at the price, as I know you could buy one but you're thinking of not doing so out of principle. It is a lot of money to part with for a step-up we've seen remain in the same bracket in the past. Probably best not to dwell on it too much in here, it is what it is.


It's that "less brains than money" principal?








Lol - family visiting over the Memorial Holiday asked if I have 4G at my house.. I say, yes. No matter what it may be, it costs 4G! A/C repair - 4G. Veterinarian - 4G. New Fencing - 4G!
Anyway, it really becomes a choice between the OC capabilities of the 6950X and the additional cores one can get in an E-class processor. With the new ASUS Tool, maybe we can tweak single-core, light-load performance to tip the scale in favor of the 6950X.


----------



## djgar

What about DRAM OC - the apparently somewhat improved IMC might help there?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What about DRAM OC - the apparently somewhat improved IMC might help there?


It should.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It should.


And the apparent hold up of the 6900K (any news on why?) probably another Intel marketing scheme - egging (pun intended) that market segment to go for the ridiculously high 6950X ...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> And the apparent hold up of the 6900K (any news on why?) probably another Intel marketing scheme - egging (pun intended) that market segment to go for the ridiculously high 6950X ...


6900k available across the pond, but no Extremes yet.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 6900k available across the pond, but no Extremes yet.


Ahh! Where's Amy Pond when you need her ...


----------



## z3razerviper

Thank you for the links the problem is you cant search for the x99-e ws and find it on the site anymore. Even using the support link only returns the the 3.1 version. Adn whats really funny the x99-e was is not visible in the product registration page. I dont know what asus is doing but its making it very difficult.

Also any word on if they will solve the usb hub post hang problem that seems to plague asus x99 boards its driving me nuts.


----------



## Desolutional

New ASUS throttling tool test (available at http://www.mediafire.com/download/pklxfrv130887l9/AsusTC07.zip):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Works well enough to compensate for temperature loads, and can intelligently ramp Vcore and Frequency based on CPU demand. How this will work over the long run is still work in progress. Will definitely be playing with it for the next few days, and will definitely benefit those without custom loops or high quality setups. Works fine with adaptive Vcore, so assume it will work fine with offset and manual too. Average frequencies and Vcore ~= average Core Max. Temperature definitely plays a large part. Would prefer if the functionality was implemented in the BIOS instead of in Windows. *The reason is that the BIOS is low level enough, but 16MB is more than enough to write this script into it, also it would then be universal to all OSes, including Linux.* As it stands, still dangerous to run P95 AVX 2.0 in Linux without thermal throttling set in advance.

May prove more effective than using Intel Turbo Boost and CPU temp. max to throttle my CPU under work loads. (before, you set "CPU temp. max in the BIOS and it would turn off and on cores to keep you below the max temp. you set, this will simply reduce the frequency and voltage of the cores).

Update: testing with 4.6GHz at 1.32V, works like a charm. Averaging 4.58GHz, I like it.












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know.. $1800... and _Discounted_


Looks like Micro Center is going to beat that out by quite a bit. Let me know if you need me to pick one up for you.


----------



## Kimir

That black box tho, like AMD black edition for *premium* price, hopefully the price drop, like AMD cpu those days.








One can dream right... Not that I have the use of a 10 cores, I don't even use my 5960X more than my 4930K, d'oh!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Thank you for the links the problem is you cant search for the x99-e ws and find it on the site anymore. Even using the support link only returns the the 3.1 version. Adn whats really funny the x99-e was is not visible in the product registration page. I dont know what asus is doing but its making it very difficult.
> 
> Also any word on if they will solve the usb hub post hang problem that seems to plague asus x99 boards its driving me nuts.


I have two monitors acting as USB hubs and never had a problem with two boards. What hubs are giving you problems?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Looks like Micro Center is going to beat that out by quite a bit. Let me know if you need me to pick one up for you.


Thanks!
I can head over to MC easily.. only 40min from home.

edit... but not listed in the Philly/St David's store yet.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Looks like Micro Center is going to beat that out by quite a bit. Let me know if you need me to pick one up for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ooohh, that's ALMOST tempting ...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Thank you for the links the problem is you cant search for the x99-e ws and find it on the site anymore. Even using the support link only returns the the 3.1 version. Adn whats really funny the x99-e was is not visible in the product registration page. I dont know what asus is doing but its making it very difficult.
> 
> Also any word on if they will solve the usb hub post hang problem that seems to plague asus x99 boards its driving me nuts.


Hmmm, I see a X99-WS/IPMI in the products ... a new version and the older one is OOP?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Also any word on if they will solve the usb hub post hang problem that seems to plague asus x99 boards its driving me nuts.


I hope they fix this too! Can't boot with my DS4 (DualShock 4) controller plugged in without hanging. I found the links via Google - something weird is definitely going on with their site at the mo'.


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks!
> I can head over to MC easily.. only 40min from home.
> 
> edit... but not listed in the Philly/St David's store yet.


Are those prices inluding tax? Geez, the 6950X costs E1849 here, in Germany it's E1949


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Are those prices inluding tax? Geez, the 6950X costs E1849 here, in Germany it's E1949


#Pray4ZEN


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks!
> I can head over to MC easily.. only 40min from home.
> 
> edit... but not listed in the Philly/St David's store yet.


They have them:

http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.aspx?Ntk=all&sortby=match&N=4294966995+4294964566+4294882965&myStore=false


----------



## z3razerviper

The hub on my das keyboard and on my asus pg279q gsync monitor.


----------



## Mishy137

Hey, I know I am not from America but I ask anyway. I did update my BIOS to 3101(Deluxe) Now I seem to have random disconnects and reconnects for my USB devices (Blue yeti mic, mouse and keyboard).
I've tried uninstall USB drivers(uninstalling them from device manager) and let windows reinstall them.. but the problem still persist.

Is anyone else had this issue or know a fix?, or should I do a reinstall of windows 10 and hopefully it fixes the problem?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> They have them:
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.aspx?Ntk=all&sortby=match&N=4294966995+4294964566+4294882965&myStore=false


Thanks, but the 6950X is not listed in that link. Maybe the Philly store has not updated it's inventory - I wouldn't be surprised. I'll call to check...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mishy137*
> 
> Hey, I know I am not from America but I ask anyway. I did update my BIOS to 3101(Deluxe) Now I seem to have random disconnects and reconnects for my USB devices (Blue yeti mic, mouse and keyboard).
> I've tried uninstall USB drivers(uninstalling them from device manager) and let windows reinstall them.. but the problem still persist.
> 
> Is anyone else had this issue or know a fix?, or should I do a reinstall of windows 10 and hopefully it fixes the problem?
> Thanks in advance!


I doubt a win10 reinistall is the solution (but you never know with windows







). Did you check the ASUS download page for updated Intel ME?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> z3razerviper said.....
> 
> Also any word on if they will solve the usb hub post hang problem that seems to plague asus x99 boards its driving me nuts.


Not just Asus Boards ( my X99-A and X99-A /3.1) but also my GByte x99 UD3P had this issue.

Turned out to be a HUB built into my older NEC 23" Monitor, but a number of Joysticks (X55) etc also cause this.

setting the xHCI to Smart instead of Smart Auto seemed to help with mine. ( don't set to enable ,the MB balked at that , at least here)

this is a thread/post on OCUK that I was following when I had the UD3P with a bit more info

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=29428393&postcount=371


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Not just Asus Boards ( my X99-A and X99-A /3.1) but also my GByte x99 UD3P had this issue.
> 
> Turned out to be a HUB built into my older NEC 23" Monitor, but a number of Joysticks (X55) etc also cause this.
> 
> setting the xHCI to Smart instead of Smart Auto seemed to help with mine. ( don't set to enable ,the MB balked at that , at least here)
> 
> this is a thread/post on OCUK that I was following when I had the UD3P with a bit more info
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=29428393&postcount=371


I was having this problem when I updated to 3101 on my X99-A board. It was not finding my h110gt usb, what I found is that ASUS has an usb updated driver on their web site.

Deluxe:
http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXEU31/HelpDesk_Download/

X99-A:
http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99A/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Mishy137

:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I doubt a win10 reinistall is the solution (but you never know with windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Did you check the ASUS download page for updated Intel ME?


I will try to reinstall INTEL MEI drivers again and disable USB 3.0, I don't really need 3.0







hopefully it fixes the problem. If the problem persist i just try to reinstall windows, as last resort..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mishy137*
> 
> :
> I will try to reinstall INTEL MEI drivers again and disable USB 3.0, I don't really need 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully it fixes the problem. If the problem persist i just try to reinstall windows, as last resort..


check that you are installing the most recent USB drivers from the ASUS website too.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Not just Asus Boards ( my X99-A and X99-A /3.1) but also my GByte x99 UD3P had this issue.
> 
> Turned out to be a HUB built into my older NEC 23" Monitor, but a number of Joysticks (X55) etc also cause this.
> 
> setting the xHCI to Smart instead of Smart Auto seemed to help with mine. ( don't set to enable ,the MB balked at that , at least here)
> 
> this is a thread/post on OCUK that I was following when I had the UD3P with a bit more info
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=29428393&postcount=371
> 
> 
> 
> I was having this problem when I updated to 3101 on my X99-A board. It was not finding my h110gt usb, what I found is that ASUS has an usb updated driver on their web site.
> 
> Deluxe:
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXEU31/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> X99-A:
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99A/HelpDesk_Download/
Click to expand...

The latest Driver posted for the X99-A and X99-A-3.1 did not help with my NEC Monitor's hub issue but for others it may ???

Using Smart instead of Smart Auto seemed to work ,at least mostly as I was having other issues with my 1st board of each above.


----------



## KedarWolf

I bought an X99A II and a 5930k CPU.

Been pretty lucky, the CPU is a 'J' batch and with this board on the 125 strap getting 4.625 GHZ CPU, 4.25 cache at 1.299v, 1.25v and 128GB of memory at 3000MHZ using XMP with timings at 14-14-14 34 1T which is pretty good for 128GB of Corsair 3000 RAM.









Can't do 3200 on the 100 strap though, won't post.









Now I just need to do some stress testing, Hasn't crashed in Windows at all. I use RealBench, AIDA Extreme for the cache, HCI MemTest and [email protected] lastly for an overall OC test.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I bought an X99A II and a 5930k CPU.
> 
> Been pretty lucky, the CPU is a 'J' batch and with this board on the 125 strap getting 4.625 GHZ CPU, 4.25 cache at 1.299v, 1.25v and 128GB of memory at 3000MHZ using XMP with timings at 14-14-14 34 1T which is pretty good for 128GB of Corsair 3000 RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't do 3200 on the 100 strap though, won't post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to do some stress testing, Hasn't crashed in Windows at all. I use RealBench, AIDA Extreme for the cache, HCI MemTest and [email protected] lastly for an overall OC test.


Post those memory results up here!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_40


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Post those memory results up here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_40


Respectable. Got cache stable at 4.375GHZ with 1.35v and likely can go lower with the voltages. Posting in that thread, Scone.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Respectable. Got cache stable at *4.375GHZ with 1.35v* and likely can go lower with the voltages. Posting in that thread, Scone.


If you're planning on making that cache OC a regular thing, I'd suggest staying below 1.25V. Voltages above 1.30V have been seen to cause degradation. I'm sure a quick hour benchmark wouldn't hurt, but best to be safe.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Respectable. Got cache stable at 4.375GHZ with 1.35v and likely can go lower with the voltages. Posting in that thread, Scone.


nice job! Is that a temp replacement or, you gonna stick with the x99-A? R5E is under RMA?

edit: forget about HCI memtest - it will take days to reach 500% and you reall can;t load the needed ram with 12 instances. GSAT


----------



## done12many2

The 6950x is in stock at Micro Center now. $1599.99 with no bundle discount. I may head up there today and swap the 6800k for it.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Broadwell-E info:
> 
> How to get the best performance from Broadwell-E
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/
> 
> X99-Deluxe II build:
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/x99-deluxe-ii-powers-prosumer-workstation-build/
> 
> X99-A II build:
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/x99-ii-motherboard-sweet-spot-broadwell-e-vr-builds/
> 
> X99-Strix:
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/the-rog-strix-x99-gaming-motherboard-illuminates-a-broadwell-e-gaming-build/
> 
> Rampage V Extreme Edition 10:
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/introducing-rampage-v-edition-10/


I have a quick question on the X99 II Deluxe. I'm going to SLI 2 980ti's on this board, and I want to use slot 5 instead for spacing purposes. Can I change the bandwith from x8 to x16 in the bios? I do have a 5930k as well.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice job! Is that a temp replacement or, you gonna stick with the x99-A? R5E is under RMA?
> 
> edit: forget about HCI memtest - it will take days to reach 500% and you reall can;t load the needed ram with 12 instances. GSAT


I run like 60 instances of HCI at 2051mb, leaves about 5gb of RAM, but I really should install Linux Mint I'm sure.

Yeah, I'm going to RMA MY 5960x AND my R5E, not sure if they'll replace the motherboard though. Hope the new CPU will be as good as my last one which ran at 4.6Ghz CPU, 4.4 cache.









Couldn't get the memory at 3000 without errors in HCI.

Wonder if it would pass GSAT though. Running HCI 60 times is likely an issue.

Trying it at 13-13-14-33 1T 2666 to 200% for now.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> I have a quick question on the X99 II Deluxe. I'm going to SLI 2 980ti's on this board, and I want to use slot 5 instead for spacing purposes. Can I change the bandwith from x8 to x16 in the bios? I do have a 5930k as well.


Hello

No to the x16 configuration.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No to the x16 configuration.


Damn that sucks, guess I'll have to use slot 4 to get X16.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> The 6950x is in stock at Micro Center now. $1599.99 with no bundle discount. I may head up there today and swap the 6800k for it.


Well, Bios 3101 for the R5E works with the 6950X so far....


gonna take a bit of time to understand this CPU.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well, Bios 3101 for the R5E works with the 6950X so far....
> 
> 
> gonna take a bit of time to understand this CPU.


Man I am waiting to hear back on your findings. I'm in a holding pattern at the moment because I just got my rig back together after installing new cards. Because I switched to a monoblock, I'd have to pull the board to swap CPUs, but if you can provide some info, I'll definitely do it despite the work required.

I have one on hold at the MC in DC pending a decision.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well, Bios 3101 for the R5E works with the 6950X so far....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna take a bit of time to understand this CPU.


I'm sure you'll come up with a suitable plan ...


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well, Bios 3101 for the R5E works with the 6950X so far....
> 
> 
> gonna take a bit of time to understand this CPU.


gl with >4.3GHz with AVX stress testing

and gl with cache oc -_-

let us know about any bugs in the bios version.


----------



## tistou77

OCZ RD400
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well, Bios 3101 for the R5E works with the 6950X so far....
> 
> 
> gonna take a bit of time to understand this CPU.












Cache can go higher (OC Socket works or not) ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> gl with >4.3GHz with AVX stress testing
> 
> and gl with cache oc -_-
> 
> let us know about any bugs in the bios version.


I don;t do AVX stress testing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> OCZ RD400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cache can go higher (OC Socket works or not) ?


OC socket seems to work. yes it can, but I'm not in any rush ATM. I want to work with Intel's "Favorite core". Shows up with an " * " in the bios.








Lot's of new parameters to understand. AND, so far I'm not getting any easy love with 64GB at 3200c13.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OC socket seems to work. yes it can, but I'm not in any rush ATM. I want to work with Intel's "Favorite core". Shows up with an " * " in the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of new parameters to understand. AND, so far I'm not getting any easy love with 64GB at 3200c13.


Thanks

Ok, have you not tried to mount the Cache to over 3.8GHz?

After may be a Haswell-E with a Cache to 4.4ghz and as good as a B-E with a Cache to 3.8GHz
But I doubt seeing the bandwidth of AIDA64


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ok, have you not tried to mount the Cache to over 3.8GHz?
> 
> After may be a Haswell-E with a Cache to 4.4ghz and as good as a B-E with a Cache to 3.8GHz
> But I doubt seeing the bandwidth of AIDA64


AID 64 bandwidth is very cache dependent. I doubt BW-E will be a routine 3.8+ cache chip.. It's all about 10 core bro.


----------



## digix

Asus Strix x99 - asus x99 deluxe II - asus x99 a II
What this means for the new motherboards which support processors with integrated graphics?

"Onboard Video Chipset: Supported only by CPU with integrated graphics?"

what processors refer integrated graphics?


----------



## Jpmboy

So flashing from bios 1701 on my 5960X to 3101 made overclocking ram less "easy" and actually required me to raise some timings vs what was fully stable on 1701. It wasn't just a matter of stress instability - 3101 kept dropping a channel (main C, even after scrambling the sticks). I changed to a 5960 6950X today, and although I have not had time to play with this thing much, 3101 is doing the same. Now, I can't get 3200 to post and when it does, it drops channel C again - 2666 is the best so far... Could be my MB, but flashing back to 1701 with the 5960X behaves as it always did.
UGH!


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I changed to a 5960X today


You swapped to the 6950x today, right?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So flashing from bios 1701 on my 5960X to 3101 made overclocking ram less "easy" and actually required me to raise some timings vs what was fully stable on 1701. It wasn't just a matter of stress instability - 3101 kept dropping a channel (main C, even after scrambling the sticks). I changed to a 5960X today, and although I have not had time to play with this thing much, 3101 is doing the same. Now, I can't get 3200 to post and when it does, it drops channel C again - 2666 is the best so far... Could be my MB, but flashing back to 1701 with the 5960X behaves as it always did.
> UGH!


Is that with 64GB? That's a load! With my 32GB I went from 2101 to 3101 with no timing changes, but would have from three BIOS back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> You swapped to the 6950x today, right?


5960 - 6950 ... sounds like dyslexia


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> 5960 - 6950 ... sounds like dyslexia


Yes Sir. You've got to mess with the guy when you can.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So flashing from bios 1701 on my 5960X to 3101 made overclocking ram less "easy" and actually required me to raise some timings vs what was fully stable on 1701. It wasn't just a matter of stress instability - 3101 kept dropping a channel (main C, even after scrambling the sticks). I changed to a 5960X today, and although I have not had time to play with this thing much, 3101 is doing the same. Now, I can't get 3200 to post and when it does, it drops channel C again - 2666 is the best so far... Could be my MB, but flashing back to 1701 with the 5960X behaves as it always did.
> UGH!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> 5960 - 6950 ... sounds like dyslexia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Sir. You've got to mess with the guy when you can.
Click to expand...

Yep







......... I thought guys who knew what they were doing didn't lose Ram sticks ?







just taking the piss .....





















calm down.....
















I apparently don't cos that happens to me even with Optimized Defaults loaded....


----------



## digix

Asus Strix x99 - asus x99 deluxe II - asus x99 a II
in the new motherboard it is written in the technical specifications:

"Onboard Video Chipset: Supported only by CPU with integrated graphics?"
what processors refer
no one can answer?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> Asus Strix x99 - asus x99 deluxe II - asus x99 a II
> in the new motherboard it is written in the technical specifications:
> 
> "Onboard Video Chipset: Supported only by CPU with integrated graphics?"
> what processors refer
> no one can answer?


The obvious question you need to ask yourself is, do any of the CPU available for this chipset have integrated graphics?


----------



## TK421

Anyone know if the X99 motherboard series support NVMe if use the Hyper M.2 pcie riser?

There is also an option of mounting 950Pro in the small bracket included, but not aesthetically pleasing.



Hyper M.2 pcb also present an opportunity to mount heatsink

alternative



Also, what heatsink do you guys recommend to use with the hyper M.2x4 card?


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone know if the X99 motherboard series support NVMe if use the Hyper M.2 pcie riser?
> 
> There is also an option of mounting 950Pro in the small bracket included, but not aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hyper M.2 pcb also present an opportunity to mount heatsink
> 
> alternative
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what heatsink do you guys recommend to use with the hyper M.2x4 card?


Either or both options can be used. I'm using both simultaneously without issue at all. Both show up in BIOS as bootable drives. X99 does not support RAID, but software RAID 0 (non bootable) is working perfectly for me.

As long as you have some air flowing through your case, you won't need any heatsinks. Both install options keep the M.2s off of the motherboard so they do not get hot or throttle at all. Even during large sustained transfers.


----------



## XTAC

Your GPU configuration will affect the operating temperature if using the PCI-E adapter. In a single GPU set up with the sled in a lower lane, it should make no difference. If you sandwich it between two, you are going to be very warm all the time. The vertical mount at the front of the board will keep it very cool since you likely get direct cooling from an intake fan in that position.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> Asus Strix x99 - asus x99 deluxe II - asus x99 a II
> in the new motherboard it is written in the technical specifications:
> 
> "Onboard Video Chipset: Supported only by CPU with integrated graphics?"
> what processors refer
> no one can answer?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The obvious question you need to ask yourself is, do any of the CPU available for this chipset have integrated graphics?


http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/pcs/cpus/1404745/intel-core-i7-6950x-review-the-10-core-broadwell-e-is-real

First review I came across on google. If you read, it won't take you 5 seconds to find the answer


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> You swapped to the 6950x today, right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Is that with 64GB? That's a load! With my 32GB I went from 2101 to 3101 with no timing changes, but would have from three BIOS back.
> 5960 - 6950 ... sounds like dyslexia


worse than dyslexia... that's double dyslexia, or old age.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Yes Sir. You've got to mess with the guy when you can.


there's a line bro.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......... I thought guys who knew what they were doing didn't lose Ram sticks ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just taking the piss .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calm down.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apparently don't cos that happens to me even with Optimized Defaults loaded....


nah man, it's timings. 3101 worked just fine, I simply needed to change tCWL (tWL) to 12 vs 9 and no dropped sticks with the 5960X. That's no issue. With the 6950X it's either the cpu or microcode/bios... It doesn't drop sticks at default or a tight 2666 - neiher memtweak nor AsrockTC are working ATM either so can't post the full timings. It simply refuses to post 3200 with any settings. I think the memory divider on the new family is different or borked vs the 5960X.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> Your GPU configuration will affect the operating temperature if using the PCI-E adapter. In a single GPU set up with the sled in a lower lane, it should make no difference. If you sandwich it between two, you are going to be very warm all the time. The vertical mount at the front of the board will keep it very cool since you likely get direct cooling from an intake fan in that position.


With 950 pro/SM951 heatsink is not necessary if airflow is present? You sure?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> With 950 pro/SM951 heatsink is not necessary if airflow is present? You sure?


my Sm951 has no heat sink... just needs a light breeze on it.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just needs a light breeze on it.


You should handle marketing for Samsung. That just sounds nice.


----------



## digix

thanks for the reply
In fact the new processors have integrated graphics then what is the sense of what they have written in the technical characteristics of the new motherboard?


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/pcs/cpus/1404745/intel-core-i7-6950x-review-the-10-core-broadwell-e-is-real
> 
> First review I came across on google. If you read, it won't take you 5 seconds to find the answer


thanks for the reply
In fact the new processors have integrated graphics then what is the sense of what they have written in the technical characteristics of the new motherboard?


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> thanks for the reply
> In fact the new processors have integrated graphics then what is the sense of what they have written in the technical characteristics of the new motherboard?


What processors are you talking about?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> thanks for the reply
> In fact the new processors have integrated graphics then what is the sense of what they have written in the technical characteristics of the new motherboard?


the BW-E processors *do not* have an iGPU.


----------



## digix

in the previous x99 motherboard does not appear in the specific on-board video:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132506R&cm_re=asus_x99_deluxe-_-13-132-506R-_-Product
in all new x99 motherboard it is presented in the specific on-board video:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132831&cm_re=asus_x99_deluxe-_-13-132-831-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128928&cm_re=preorder_games-_-13-128-928-_-Product

why?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> in the previous x99 motherboard does not appear in the specific on-board video:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132506R&cm_re=asus_x99_deluxe-_-13-132-506R-_-Product
> in all new x99 motherboard it is presented in the specific on-board video:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132831&cm_re=asus_x99_deluxe-_-13-132-831-_-Product
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128928&cm_re=preorder_games-_-13-128-928-_-Product
> 
> why?


It's just how NewEgg have listed it. Why does it matter? No CPU on the X99 chipset have onboard video. If you are looking for a CPU with integrated graphics you will need to purchase a Z170 motherboard and Skylake CPU


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's just how NewEgg have listed it. Why does it matter? No CPU on the X99 chipset have onboard video. If you are looking for a CPU with integrated graphics you will need to purchase a Z170 motherboard and Skylake CPU











lol - there's no x99 MB with Video on the IO panel either. Seems that the "discussion" is getting aphasic.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/pcs/cpus/1404745/intel-core-i7-6950x-review-the-10-core-broadwell-e-is-real
> 
> First review I came across on google. If you read, it won't take you 5 seconds to find the answer


can't disagree with their conclusion... for a gaming rig, a 6700K is the way to go.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can't disagree with their conclusion... for a gaming rig, a 6700K is the way to go.


With the current price, I think the 5820K is still a better value than a 6700K.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah man, it's timings. 3101 worked just fine, I simply needed to change tCWL (tWL) to 12 vs 9 and no dropped sticks with the 5960X. That's no issue. With the 6950X it's either the cpu or microcode/bios... It doesn't drop sticks at default or a tight 2666 - neiher memtweak nor AsrockTC are working ATM either so can't post the full timings. It simply refuses to post 3200 with any settings. I think the memory divider on the new family is different or borked vs the 5960X.


I have no problem doing 3200 with the 6950x, but I'm rocking 32GB 3200C14.

Maybe it is because of the 64GB kit you're working with? Don't you usually have VCCSA set to 1V jpm? Have you tried 1.2-1.32? Those are the recommended G.Skill system agent voltages when working with their high bw+8 DIMM kits


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> I have no problem doing 3200 with the 6950x, but I'm rocking 32GB 3200C14.
> 
> Maybe it is because of the 64GB kit you're working with? Don't you usually have VCCSA set to 1V jpm? Have you tried 1.2-1.32? Those are the recommended G.Skill system agent voltages when working with their high bw+8 DIMM kits


Not tried higher than 3200 ?

Nizzen wanted to test 3733 I believe


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> I have no problem doing 3200 with the 6950x, but I'm rocking 32GB 3200C14.
> 
> Maybe it is because of the 64GB kit you're working with? Don't you usually have VCCSA set to 1V jpm? Have you tried 1.2-1.32? Those are the recommended G.Skill system agent voltages when working with their high bw+8 DIMM kits


VSA is at 1.025V
lol - If I need to use VSa that high, I'll stick with 2666







. Please post up your settings for 3200. And an AID64 memory benchmark. I'm using a trident Z 3200c14 64GB kit. Could be my CPU IMC, IDK.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> VSA is at 1.025V
> lol - If I need to use VSa that high, I'll stick with 2666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Please post up your settings for 3200. And an AID64 memory benchmark. I'm using a trident Z 3200c14 64GB kit. Could be my CPU IMC, IDK.


I can't seem to boot with anything higher than 2400 tho...

Any idea why?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> VSA is at 1.025V
> lol - If I need to use VSa that high, I'll stick with 2666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Please post up your settings for 3200. And an AID64 memory benchmark. I'm using a trident Z 3200c14 64GB kit. Could be my CPU IMC, IDK.
> 
> I can't seem to boot with anything higher than 2400 tho...
> 
> Any idea why?
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious if you guys are using the 100 or 125 strap ? my corsair Vengeance (32GB) isn't happy on the 100 strap above 2666 but no issues on the 125 though admittedly I don't have the know how to play with all the Timings like Jpm etc
Click to expand...


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Just curious if you guys are using the 100 or 125 strap ? my corsair Vengeance (32GB) isn't happy on the 100 strap above 2666 but no issues on the 125 though admittedly I don't have the know to play with all the Timings like Jpm etc


Timing is very alien to me also, never played too much with it.

I use auto and it set my bios to 100 blck


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I can't seem to boot with anything higher than 2400 tho...
> 
> Any idea why?


what mb, cpu, ram?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what mb, cpu, ram?


mb x99 deluxe bios 3101
cpu 5820k 42x100, 40
ram 4x4 crucial ballistix sport silver 2400 11-11-11-24 1T 1.37v


----------



## eatthermalpaste

woops editing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Just curious if you guys are using the 100 or 125 strap ? my corsair Vengeance (32GB) isn't happy on the 100 strap above 2666 but no issues on the 125 though admittedly I don't have the know how to play with all the Timings like Jpm etc


interesting.... I have to give 125 another try. was able to boot 3000, but 2T was all I tried.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> mb x99 deluxe bios 3101
> cpu 5820k 42x100, 40
> ram 4x4 crucial ballistix sport silver 2400 11-11-11-24 1T 1.37v


what's the ram kits XMP freq and timings?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> interesting.... I have to give 125 another try. was able to boot 3000, but 2T was all I tried.
> what's the ram kits XMP freq and timings?


I'll look on that hold on

Edit:
Xmp ddr4 2400 16-16-16-39-1.2v
Strap 100
Source clock auto
Pll lc pll
Filter pll auto
Blck 100.0
Init blck auto


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> VSA is at 1.025V
> lol - If I need to use VSa that high, I'll stick with 2666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Please post up your settings for 3200. And an AID64 memory benchmark. I'm using a trident Z 3200c14 64GB kit. Could be my CPU IMC, IDK.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I'll look on that hold on
> 
> Edit:
> Xmp ddr4 2400 16-16-16-39-1.2v
> Strap 100
> Source clock auto
> Pll lc pll
> Filter pll auto
> Blck 100.0
> Init blck auto


When you goto 125 strap, you may want to try 70hm and 80hm on the Source Clock tuner as either one could work

You'll also need to change PLL/Filter PLL to the recommended settings for OCing the BCLK.

And I'm assuming you disabled CPU Spread Spectrum already when upping the BCLK, do not leave it at auto - auto=enabled

Also, are you leaving BCLKRAM ratio at auto when setting the frequency higher?

125 BCLK is needed for a lot of kits when hitting 2800 or 3000, for 2666 or 3200 though 100 BCLK is the usual. But can be different from kit to kit which is why you'll have issues when straying from the XMP profile.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> When you goto 125 strap, you may want to try 70hm and 80hm on the Source Clock tuner as either one could work
> 
> You'll also need to change PLL/Filter PLL to the recommended settings for OCing the BCLK.
> 
> And I'm assuming you disabled CPU Spread Spectrum already when upping the BCLK, do not leave it at auto - auto=enabled
> 
> Also, are you leaving BCLKRAM ratio at auto when setting the frequency higher?
> 
> 125 BCLK is needed for a lot of kits when hitting 2800 or 3000, for 2666 or 3200 though 100 BCLK is the usual. But can be different from kit to kit which is why you'll have issues when straying from the XMP profile.


my strap is set to 100 when try 2666


----------



## KedarWolf

On my X99A II USB flashback isn't working, I tried two different USB keys, one that worked with my R5E. I named the file to X99A2.CAP and set BIOS to optimized defaults AND tried setting defaults with the jumper, no luck. In the AI Suite it says the BIOS is named X99A2.CAP.

I prefer to use the flashback method rather then do it in the BIOS because I've heard it's the better way to do it, in BIOS might have trouble loading some low level settings etc.

Any suggestions?


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> With 950 pro/SM951 heatsink is not necessary if airflow is present? You sure?


I didn't say you needed to strap a fan to it. However, it is sensitive to heat since it's just naked board. I interpreted your question to be if there was an issue using the PCI-E sled versus the Deluxe's vertical M.2 mount. The answer is no, unless you are using multiple GPUs. Standard GPUx2 set-up will be Lane 1 & 3. With double slot GPUs, this means you need to either stuff it between the two GPUs or way at the bottom in lane 5. The lane 5 position will likely restrict a lower GPU intake fan(s). The middle slot would roast it.

I also thought the vertical M.2 slot was strange when board shopping back at launch. When I picked up a 950 later on, I understood why. On my Pro it is strapped to the board in-line with my second GPU. I have excellent airflow in my case and can manage fairly well. However, even the radiant heat from the GPUs can cause the drive temp to spike 6-8C if I quit a game and thus suddenly stop my GPU fans. It is sensitive. Almost every case has a fan aimed at that mid-board height where the vertical mount sticks out. It may not be attractive, but it is effective and allows better PCI-E lane configurations.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> my strap is set to 100 when try 2666


Weren't you asking about increasing the strap?

If you aren't increasing bclk then this is just about increasing the vDIMM to >1.3-1.35V, but really depends on kit itself some of these 2400s just suck and wont hit 2666. Even if it can, if you have to change the primary timings theres pretty much no point in upping the frequency
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> VSA is at 1.025V
> lol - If I need to use VSa that high, I'll stick with 2666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Please post up your settings for 3200. And an AID64 memory benchmark. I'm using a trident Z 3200c14 64GB kit. Could be my CPU IMC, IDK.


Not using windows,

not sure how you'd feel about me showing an mprime blend test at 100 hrs run time at 4.0GHz. Too lazy to get a windows install going with the preferred windows benchmarks, just too much time for me. One problem is that I can't disable hyperthreading atm due to BIOS so just a waiting game atm.

But memory passes stressapptest 1hr + the blend mprime.

My memory settings:

Trident-Z 32GB 3200C14 (4x8GB)

VCCSA 1.2V
VDIMM 1.4V
VTTDDR .7V
DRAM Current Capability @ 120%
DRAM Power settings @ standard
XMP Profile, nothing changed (remember this is just for POST)
Cache is @ Auto, have issues with cache oc.

My VDIMM/VTTDDR are so high because I will soon be running these with some decreased primary timings and secondaries after the weekend to see how it handles. The VCCSA really isn't even considered to be high. 1.2V+ was considered high with older cpus and was just carried through by word of mouth to be a high point.. but its really not and does nothing in terms of longevity of my cpu, temps, memory, etc. If you cna explain why its bad to run it higher let me know.. but I find it interesting your 64GB kit worked fine at 1.025v, do you just have a very high input voltage/llc/I know your vdimm on the 5960x was like 1.4125 or something like that?..

one issue might be that your mobo (RVE) has more aggressive switching frequencies as well as trains 3rd timings a bit harder than mine, so maybe the BIOS for 6950x is having issues with that when the 5960x did not.

rve bios is a step ahead of mine, also - I run this kit at 1.2V on the 5960x as well.. sometimes going down to like 1.15 but never lower; just as a note.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

formatting messed up - for guy with the 2400 oc to 2666:

If you aren't increasing bclk then this is just about increasing the vDIMM to >1.3-1.35V, but really depends on kit itself some of these 2400s just suck and wont hit 2666. Even if it can, if you have to change the primary timings theres pretty much no point in upping the frequency
Not using windows,

jpmboy:

not sure how you'd feel about me showing an mprime blend test at 100 hrs run time at 4.0GHz. Too lazy to get a windows install going with the preferred windows benchmarks, just too much time for me. One problem is that I can't disable hyperthreading atm due to BIOS so just a waiting game atm.

But memory passes stressapptest 1hr + the blend mprime.

My memory settings:

Trident-Z 32GB 3200C14 (4x8GB)

VCCSA 1.2V
VDIMM 1.4V
VTTDDR .7V
DRAM Current Capability @ 120%
DRAM Power settings @ standard
XMP Profile, nothing changed (remember this is just for POST)
Cache is @ Auto, have issues with cache oc.

My VDIMM/VTTDDR are so high because I will soon be running these with some decreased primary timings and secondaries after the weekend to see how it handles. The VCCSA really isn't even considered to be high. 1.2V+ was considered high with older cpus and was just carried through by word of mouth to be a high point.. but its really not and does nothing in terms of longevity of my cpu, temps, memory, etc. If you cna explain why its bad to run it higher let me know.. but I find it interesting your 64GB kit worked fine at 1.025v, do you just have a very high input voltage/llc/I know your vdimm on the 5960x was like 1.4125 or something like that?..

one issue might be that your mobo (RVE) has more aggressive switching frequencies as well as trains 3rd timings a bit harder than mine, so maybe the BIOS for 6950x is having issues with that when the 5960x did not. So yeah one difference as well is we are using different motherboards, but both ASUS.

rve bios is a step ahead of mine, also - I run this kit at 1.2V on the 5960x as well.. sometimes going down to like 1.15 but never lower; just as a note.[/quote]


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I'll look on that hold on
> 
> Edit:
> Xmp ddr4 2400 16-16-16-39-1.2v
> Strap 100
> Source clock auto
> Pll lc pll
> Filter pll auto
> Blck 100.0
> Init blck auto


okay, so you have the 2400c16 kit at 2400c11? that's very good. 2666 go to cas14. set tCWL (tWL in bios) to Auto if you have any of the 2nds or 3rd tightened... in fact return these to auto for now until 2666 boots. Don't be afraid to run that (likely a Hynix kit) up to 1.425V. Theyt are not even gonna break a sweat until much higher voltage than that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> snip.


here's what I have working with a 5960x. maybe ther is a bios difference in behavior at this early stage.


also posted in *this thread and table.*
No interest in running prime numbers... it's just an FPU load. and certainly not for 100h. you kid, right?
here's a linux portable app result at core44Avx42cache38mem2666 (geekbench 3) Stability with realbench, x265 (4K) and and a stupid number of high current benchmarks.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> If you're planning on making that cache OC a regular thing, I'd suggest staying below 1.25V. Voltages above 1.30V have been seen to cause degradation. I'm sure a quick hour benchmark wouldn't hurt, but best to be safe.


Jpmboy,

I'm trying to install Linux, tried three different versions, tried nomodeset=0, nv.modeset=0, nvidia.modeset=0, turned off CSM, and tried with it on, tried messing with USB settings, the boot CD crashes the PC and it shuts off.









I really want to test my memory with GSAT. Seems to be stable at 3000 15-16-16-35 1T with HCI, got it to 90% but I don't have the PC downtime this weekend to do HCI to 200% for the RAM stability thread.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> 
> I'm trying to install Linux, tried three different versions, tried nomodeset=0, nv.modeset=0, nvidia.modeset=0, turned off CSM, and tried with it on, tried messing with USB settings, the boot CD crashes the PC and it shuts off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to test my memory with GSAT. Seems to be stable at 3000 15-16-16-35 1T with HCI, got it to 90% but I don't have the PC downtime this weekend to do HCI to 200% for the RAM stability thread.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Try at optimised defaults lol.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay, so you have the 2400c16 kit at 2400c11? that's very good. 2666 go to cas14. set tCWL (tWL in bios) to Auto if you have any of the 2nds or 3rd tightened... in fact return these to auto for now until 2666 boots. Don't be afraid to run that (likely a Hynix kit) up to 1.425V. Theyt are not even gonna break a sweat until much higher voltage than that.
> here's what I have working with a 5960x. maybe ther is a bios difference in behavior at this early stage.


Dram write latency is auto, the 11-11-11-24 1T is the only timing change for 2400
Volt 1.42 and memory timing all auto can't boot at 2666
Maybe as someone above say, the memory kit suck and is binned at the lower spectrum? Not capable of oc 2666+

EDIT: also, does X99 not support NVME device (950/951/750) on RAID 0 for boot? Because I've seen Z170 laptops that can do nvme raid 0 boot.


----------



## TK421

Btw this is the value on 11-11-11-24 1T 2400, not sure if normal or not


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> 
> I'm trying to install Linux, tried three different versions, tried nomodeset=0, nv.modeset=0, nvidia.modeset=0, turned off CSM, and tried with it on, tried messing with USB settings, the boot CD crashes the PC and it shuts off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to test my memory with GSAT. Seems to be stable at 3000 15-16-16-35 1T with HCI, got it to 90% but I don't have the PC downtime this weekend to do HCI to 200% for the RAM stability thread.
> 
> Any suggestions?


If you still have 3 video cards, switch off 2. disconnect all other drives if you can, except the DVD drive. Linux Mint iso on the DVD and it should load fine. As scone said, load the OS at defaults.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Dram write latency is auto, the 11-11-11-24 1T is the only timing change for 2400
> Volt 1.42 and memory timing all auto can't boot at 2666
> Maybe as someone above say, the memory kit suck and is binned at the lower spectrum? Not capable of oc 2666+
> 
> EDIT: also, does X99 not support NVME device (950/951/750) on RAID 0 for boot? Because I've seen Z170 laptops that can do nvme raid 0 boot.


not sure why you think the ram sucks. frankly, 2400c11 is gonna work as well as 2666c13. I'd leave it where it is. Or buy some higher bin sticks?


----------



## Jpmboy

Forgot about GPGPU comparo:


----------



## Desolutional

Don't know if it has been mentioned, but HWiNFO64 recently added support for a few additional CPU based sensors taken from the (ASUS branded) Motherboard itself. Bask in the glory of Current (calculated?) and CPU Power. *With SVID disabled!*


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Don't know if it has been mentioned, but HWiNFO64 recently added support for a few additional CPU based sensors taken from the (ASUS branded) Motherboard itself. Bask in the glory of Current (calculated?) and CPU Power. *With SVID disabled!*


Does svid enable or disable+svid override even make a difference? At least outside of ln2 cooling.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does svid enable or disable+svid override even make a difference? At least outside of ln2 cooling.


Enabling the SVID is meant to route power through the FIVR, and that the FIVR controls all voltages from the VCCIN. Disabling it will cause the motherboard to regulate the necessary voltages - however a side effect of doing so was one that caused anomalous readings in the Intel CPU Package Power sensor. With SVID, power is read correctly, without SVID, power is read at extremely low values like 1 Watts or 2 Watts. This new sensor probing in HWiNFO64 uses the same sensor as the AISuite supposedly, hence package power can still be observed when disabling the SVID support.

Some users experience better OCing with it disabled as it allows the motherboard direct control of all voltages. That's probably the best choice now that it is possible to monitor the sensors again.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Enabling the SVID is meant to route power through the FIVR, and that the FIVR controls all voltages from the VCCIN. Disabling it will cause the motherboard to regulate the necessary voltages - however a side effect of doing so was one that caused anomalous readings in the Intel CPU Package Power sensor. With SVID, power is read correctly, without SVID, power is read at extremely low values like 1 Watts or 2 Watts. This new sensor probing in HWiNFO64 uses the same sensor as the AISuite supposedly, hence package power can still be observed when disabling the SVID support.
> 
> Some users experience better OCing with it disabled as it allows the motherboard direct control of all voltages. That's probably the best choice now that it is possible to monitor the sensors again.


ok so with haswell integrated fivr the svid disable can also reduce chip heat?

does the mobo regulate voltage better than cpu itself?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> ok so with haswell integrated fivr the svid disable can also reduce chip heat?
> 
> does the mobo regulate voltage better than cpu itself?


I don't see much of a difference between the two.


----------



## Lukas026

hey there gang

I am in a bit of a problem and I was wondering if anyone could help me out.

I am a new owener of ASUS x99M-WS mobo with core i7 6950x. unfortunately I am having a lot of problems and dont know how to solve them.

1) my mains system disk is nvme Samsung 950pro and it is only runing at half of a speed - screen below. Anyone know how this can happen ? I havent found any settings ragarding nvme / m2. in BIOS



2) it seems my mobo can!t do more than 2933mhz on memory (I have Corsair Dominator 3200Mhz KIT) - it is wierd becouse on other boards (MSI x99 godlike and asus x99-a) they ran fine with my CPU. can this be a BIOS immaturity ?

3) I cant clock more than 4ghz on this board on my CPU - again it is strange becouse I was able to do 4,4ghz+ on other boards with this CPU. again BIOS bug ?

maybe it is all becouse of the core i7 6950x and it is relatively new, but I decided to ask you and see, if anyone has some input on it.

here is my full bug template:

Motherboard model: ASUS X99M-WS

UEFI Version: 3003

CPU: i7 6950X

Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200Mhz

GPU: ASUS GTX1080

SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Samsung 950 Pro

PSU:Corsair AX860

USB Devices (model/version number): mouse + keyboard

Monitor: ASUS PG279Q

CPU Cooler: CM Nepton 240M

PC CASE: FD Define Mini

Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? yes - Win 10 Pro

Drivers Installed (include version): all up to date

Any third Party temp/voltage software installed:none

System Overclocked (provide details)? only as in description


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey there gang
> 
> I am in a bit of a problem and I was wondering if anyone could help me out.
> 
> I am a new owener of ASUS x99M-WS mobo with core i7 6950x. unfortunately I am having a lot of problems and dont know how to solve them.
> 
> 1) my mains system disk is nvme Samsung 950pro and it is only runing at half of a speed - screen below. Anyone know how this can happen ? I havent found any settings ragarding nvme / m2. in BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) it seems my mobo can!t do more than 2933mhz on memory (I have Corsair Dominator 3200Mhz KIT) - it is wierd becouse on other boards (MSI x99 godlike and asus x99-a) they ran fine with my CPU. can this be a BIOS immaturity ?
> 
> 3) I cant clock more than 4ghz on this board on my CPU - again it is strange becouse I was able to do 4,4ghz+ on other boards with this CPU. again BIOS bug ?
> 
> maybe it is all becouse of the core i7 6950x and it is relatively new, but I decided to ask you and see, if anyone has some input on it.
> 
> here is my full bug template:
> 
> Motherboard model: ASUS X99M-WS
> 
> UEFI Version: 3003
> 
> CPU: i7 6950X
> 
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200Mhz
> 
> GPU: ASUS GTX1080
> 
> SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Samsung 950 Pro
> 
> PSU:Corsair AX860
> 
> USB Devices (model/version number): mouse + keyboard
> 
> Monitor: ASUS PG279Q
> 
> CPU Cooler: CM Nepton 240M
> 
> PC CASE: FD Define Mini
> 
> Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? yes - Win 10 Pro
> 
> Drivers Installed (include version): all up to date
> 
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed:none
> 
> System Overclocked (provide details)? only as in description


Do you have "Source Clock Tuner" option in the bios?
If yes, go to AUTO to test


----------



## Lukas026

Will look when i get home. This should help with ssd speed or with not being able to go above 4ghz ?

Also care to share what this setting does ? ?

Just curious


----------



## tistou77

With my R5E, if Source Clock Tuner on 60 (strap 100) M2 is on pcie x2 (max 1600 for Read Seq)
On AUTO, it's ok, M2 is on pcie x4 (max read for Seq)

I informed Asus for the bug, but for them they will not correct the bug, seen that on AUTO the problem is solved
This seems to be "classic" that Asus does not fix bugs


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey there gang
> 
> I am in a bit of a problem and I was wondering if anyone could help me out.
> 
> I am a new owener of ASUS x99M-WS mobo with core i7 6950x. unfortunately I am having a lot of problems and dont know how to solve them.
> 
> 1) my mains system disk is nvme Samsung 950pro and it is only runing at half of a speed - screen below. Anyone know how this can happen ? I havent found any settings ragarding nvme / m2. in BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) it seems my mobo can!t do more than 2933mhz on memory (I have Corsair Dominator 3200Mhz KIT) - it is wierd becouse on other boards (MSI x99 godlike and asus x99-a) they ran fine with my CPU. can this be a BIOS immaturity ?
> 
> 3) I cant clock more than 4ghz on this board on my CPU - again it is strange becouse I was able to do 4,4ghz+ on other boards with this CPU. again BIOS bug ?
> 
> maybe it is all becouse of the core i7 6950x and it is relatively new, but I decided to ask you and see, if anyone has some input on it.
> 
> here is my full bug template:
> 
> Motherboard model: ASUS X99M-WS
> 
> UEFI Version: 3003
> 
> CPU: i7 6950X
> 
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200Mhz
> 
> GPU: ASUS GTX1080
> 
> SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Samsung 950 Pro
> 
> PSU:Corsair AX860
> 
> USB Devices (model/version number): mouse + keyboard
> 
> Monitor: ASUS PG279Q
> 
> CPU Cooler: CM Nepton 240M
> 
> PC CASE: FD Define Mini
> 
> Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? yes - Win 10 Pro
> 
> Drivers Installed (include version): all up to date
> 
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed:none
> 
> System Overclocked (provide details)? only as in description


1) The Samsung SSD is running at link speed x2, set the PCIE to x4 gen 3. If the drive is in the M.2 slot, set bios to M.2 and not Auto. This will dedicate full bandwidth to the M.2. If it is in a PCIE slot sled, make sure the slot is set to gen 3 and x4 in bios.

2) the ram think may not be the board. Be sure the block is not too tight on the cpu, and as I have found out from a bunch of 6950X ES owners, some CPUs just have a weak IMC. (like mine







). Increase VSA to 1.2 and try again, If that does not work, back off to 2666 at VSA 1.025V. Any help?

3) What other boards? Be sure the TPU and EPU switches are off on that MB. The only way to get help wioth that is to post up your bios settings. Enter bios with a FAT32 formatted USB stick in. Nav to the relevant bios pages and Hit F2. Do this for each critical bios page (scroll where needed). When finished, ESC to boot to windows. select all the pics on the USB. rt click> zip the files and post that zip file here. let's have a look.


----------



## Jpmboy

well, it took awhile this morning.. but 3200 is daoble with this 6950X. T2? T1 would not post. ugh.



Adaptive vcore works as it should, offset cache, and offset VSA. Once I probed the needed voltages with manual, moving to dynamic voltage control was straight forward on the R5E with bios 3101. Note: running cache up benefitted from using a tweak increment of 4.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well, it took awhile this morning.. but 3200 is daoble with this 6950X. T2? T1 would not post. ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Adaptive vcore works as it should, offset cache, and offset VSA. Once I probed the needed voltages with manual, moving to dynamic voltage control was straight forward on the R5E with bios 3101. Note: running cache up benefitted from using a tweak increment of 4.


Nice, have you tried with 32GB?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice, have you tried with 32GB?


yes - and (quickly) binned thru the 8 sticks to select 4. Same result with 3200 and CR. Very VSA sensitive.

Without a doubt, the 6950X is a different beast - a powerful one for sure, but different.

one strange thing tho... with full manual mode, no matter what VSA I enter in bios, it never really applies it (at this stage I'm measuring all voltages off the probeit points). So, enter 1.025V VSa in bios... measures at 0.960V, and it does not jump or do anything strange. Switch to Offset VSA and it works perfectly, applied V matches exactly by DMM, and AID64. So unless I'm doing something wrong - possible - manual VSa is acting very strange.


----------



## Lukas026

unfortunately I don't have any option regarding m.2 slot speed in BIOS and even after removing the battery and clearing CMOS, i am still at half of the speed of my drive

about clocks, it realy seems that my CPU has very weak VSA and it bottlenecks even the core clock and other stuff stability - with VSA 1.2v I am able to do 4,3ghz on core and 3000 mhz on memory. strange thing is

will do some more testing and report results after. still wondering what is is with the m.2 drive though


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes - and (quickly) binned thru the 8 sticks to select 4. Same result with 3200 and CR. Very VSA sensitive.
> 
> Without a doubt, the 6950X is a different beast - a powerful one for sure, but different.
> 
> one strange thing tho... with full manual mode, no matter what VSA I enter in bios, it never really applies it (at this stage I'm measuring all voltages off the probeit points). So, enter 1.025V VSa in bios... measures at 0.960V, and it does not jump or do anything strange. Switch to Offset VSA and it works perfectly, applied V matches exactly by DMM, and AID64. So unless I'm doing something wrong - possible - manual VSa is acting very strange.


Who knows on the memory front. These things take time, I wouldn't like to say you have a weak IMC just yet. I'll try some high density kits here when possible


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> unfortunately I don't have any option regarding m.2 slot speed in BIOS and even after removing the battery and clearing CMOS, i am still at half of the speed of my drive
> 
> about clocks, it realy seems that my CPU has very weak VSA and it bottlenecks even the core clock and other stuff stability - with VSA 1.2v I am able to do 4,3ghz on core and 3000 mhz on memory. strange thing is
> 
> will do some more testing and report results after. still wondering what is is with the m.2 drive though


please fill out rigbuilder (top right on sticky menu) and add your rig to your sig. Otherwise folks have to scroll around to know what you are working with... while volunteering to help.









please post bios screen shots. otherwise it's a game of 20 questions.


----------



## Lukas026

ah sorry my bad, I though my rig was showing in my signature but it wasn't - now it should be visible

I will ty to upload screens from BIOS, but as I said earlier - even at default settings, my m.2 device is only at 1/2 speed and there is no m.2 or nvme setting anywhere in BIOS


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> please fill out rigbuilder (top right on sticky menu) and add your rig to your sig. Otherwise folks have to scroll around to know what you are working with... while volunteering to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please post bios screen shots. otherwise it's a game of 20 questions.


quick question, is there nvme x99 support for raid0 boot?


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> quick question, is there nvme x99 support for raid0 boot?


Unfortunately, it's not supported by x99. I set up a software RAID (non bootable) with two 950 Pros and found it to scale perfectly.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Unfortunately, it's not supported by x99. I set up a software RAID (non bootable) with two 950 Pros and found it to scale perfectly.


right now only Z170 support nvme raid0 boot?

even with new motherboard like the rampage 10 or the x99 deluxe 2 it's still not possible?


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> right now only Z170 support nvme raid0 boot?
> 
> even with new motherboard like the rampage 10 or the x99 deluxe 2 it's still not possible?


Even with the new boards. It's limitation is at the chipset. Unless a board manufacturer adds a separate controller, which supports RAID, it's not possible.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey there gang
> 
> I am in a bit of a problem and I was wondering if anyone could help me out.
> 
> I am a new owener of ASUS x99M-WS mobo with core i7 6950x. unfortunately I am having a lot of problems and dont know how to solve them.
> 
> 1) my mains system disk is nvme Samsung 950pro and it is only runing at half of a speed - screen below. Anyone know how this can happen ? I havent found any settings ragarding nvme / m2. in BIOS
> 
> 2) it seems my mobo can!t do more than 2933mhz on memory (I have Corsair Dominator 3200Mhz KIT) - it is wierd becouse on other boards (MSI x99 godlike and asus x99-a) they ran fine with my CPU. can this be a BIOS immaturity ?
> 
> 3) I cant clock more than 4ghz on this board on my CPU - again it is strange becouse I was able to do 4,4ghz+ on other boards with this CPU. again BIOS bug ?
> 
> maybe it is all becouse of the core i7 6950x and it is relatively new, but I decided to ask you and see, if anyone has some input on it.
> 
> here is my full bug template:
> 
> Motherboard model: ASUS X99M-WS
> 
> UEFI Version: 3003
> 
> CPU: i7 6950X
> 
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200Mhz
> 
> GPU: ASUS GTX1080
> 
> SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Samsung 950 Pro
> 
> PSU:Corsair AX860
> 
> USB Devices (model/version number): mouse + keyboard
> 
> Monitor: ASUS PG279Q
> 
> CPU Cooler: CM Nepton 240M
> 
> PC CASE: FD Define Mini
> 
> Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? yes - Win 10 Pro
> 
> Drivers Installed (include version): all up to date
> 
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed:none
> 
> System Overclocked (provide details)? only as in description


Regarding your m.2 SSD, the X99M-WS board only supports x2 speed, which is why you're seeing the low performance. You can get full speed if you get a PCIe m.2 Adapter. Such as the Angelbird Wings PX1

As far as getting your ram clocks up, that's hard to say with the 6950x and current bios. See Jp's recent posts with getting 3200MHz stable, not quite as easy as HW-E. The X99-M WS is capable of getting 3200MHz stable on HW-E as that was a previous board I used, just an fyi reference. You may have to work the timings/voltages etc


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> right now only Z170 support nvme raid0 boot?
> even with new motherboard like the rampage 10 or the x99 deluxe 2 it's still not possible?


why.. do you think your M.2 drive is slowing you down?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why.. do you think your M.2 drive is slowing you down?


Was just curious









850Evo seems enough for me atm


----------



## eatthermalpaste

2400c11 > 2666c14
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey there gang
> 
> I am in a bit of a problem and I was wondering if anyone could help me out.
> 
> I am a new owener of ASUS x99M-WS mobo with core i7 6950x. unfortunately I am having a lot of problems and dont know how to solve them.
> 
> 1) my mains system disk is nvme Samsung 950pro and it is only runing at half of a speed - screen below. Anyone know how this can happen ? I havent found any settings ragarding nvme / m2. in BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 2) it seems my mobo can!t do more than 2933mhz on memory (I have Corsair Dominator 3200Mhz KIT) - it is wierd becouse on other boards (MSI x99 godlike and asus x99-a) they ran fine with my CPU. can this be a BIOS immaturity ?
> 
> 3) I cant clock more than 4ghz on this board on my CPU - again it is strange becouse I was able to do 4,4ghz+ on other boards with this CPU. again BIOS bug ?
> 
> maybe it is all becouse of the core i7 6950x and it is relatively new, but I decided to ask you and see, if anyone has some input on it.
> 
> here is my full bug template:
> 
> Motherboard model: ASUS X99M-WS
> 
> UEFI Version: 3003
> 
> CPU: i7 6950X
> 
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200Mhz
> 
> GPU: ASUS GTX1080
> 
> SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Samsung 950 Pro
> 
> PSU:Corsair AX860
> 
> USB Devices (model/version number): mouse + keyboard
> 
> Monitor: ASUS PG279Q
> 
> CPU Cooler: CM Nepton 240M
> 
> PC CASE: FD Define Mini
> 
> Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? yes - Win 10 Pro
> 
> Drivers Installed (include version): all up to date
> 
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed:none
> 
> System Overclocked (provide details)? only as in description


Goto bios versiok 3006 if its available and see if you still have overclocking issue


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Was just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 850Evo seems enough for me atm


lol - the 850 is fast and in raid 0... well, you won't notice any improvement with a 950 or even an intel 750 is most uses.


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## Lukas026

thank you for the input guys

may I ask, where did you find the info, that ASUS X99M-WS supports only x2 speed of m.2 ?

thanks


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

@*Jpmboy*

I did read in previous posts, you were saying most stable i the 1701 bios. Are u still using it?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Very nice!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> @*Jpmboy*
> 
> I did read in previous posts, you were saying most stable i the 1701 bios. Are u still using it?


on the R5E. Some times it depends on all components and connected devices.. But foir me, 1701 on the rampage was most friendly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Very nice!


Was sweating at first, then guys like Loud_silence are tellin me many samples would not boot above 2666 etc. weren't helping much with the anxiety. It's just a different beast than HW-E.


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


----------



## TK421

6950x is only 3ghz at stock?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Was sweating at first, then guys like Loud_silence are tellin me many samples would not boot above 2666 etc. weren't helping much with the anxiety. It's just a different beast than HW-E.


All the more reason to wait a few months and see if batches and BIOS improve; if anything BW-E should have a better IMC than HW-E. It's probably just initial batch issues.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> thank you for the input guys
> 
> may I ask, where did you find the info, that ASUS X99M-WS supports only x2 speed of m.2 ?
> 
> thanks


It's in the manual.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> All the more reason to wait a few months and see if batches and BIOS improve; if anything BW-E should have a better IMC than HW-E. It's probably just initial batch issues.


yup - could be.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup - could be.


To go boldly where no man has gone before ... come to think of it, that's kind of a sexist remark


----------



## TK421

My system latency seem to be a bit higher than what jpm posted, is this normal?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> 
> I'm trying to install Linux, tried three different versions, tried nomodeset=0, nv.modeset=0, nvidia.modeset=0, turned off CSM, and tried with it on, tried messing with USB settings, the boot CD crashes the PC and it just shuts down.


I think I found the answer, I need to disable UEFI in the CSM boot settings. Well try when I get home from work ten hours from now. I think I figured that out months ago but I totally forgot, Google is my friend.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> To go boldly where no man has gone before ... come to think of it, that's kind of a sexist remark


it wasn't back then.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it wasn't back then.


"gender identification" lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 6950x is only 3ghz at stock?


so is the 5960X. 4.5GHz is a 50% overclock!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Oh well... trying to do a fresh install of win 10 from a USB (created with microsoft tool) on the 750 SSD and I m getting the following error:



any ideas? And no is not a hardware problem, SSD is fine and so it is RAM...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Oh well... trying to do a fresh install of win 10 from a USB (created with microsoft tool) on the 750 SSD and I m getting the following error:
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas? And no is not a hardware problem, SSD is fine and so it is RAM...


CSM disabled or enabled in bios?


----------



## TK421

csm should be disable for os supporting pure uefi


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> CSM disabled or enabled in bios?


enable. If I disable the CSM the 750 drive does not show up on boot. All my security keys are unloaded at the moment...

ok 750 show up on win installation from USB UEFI (CSM disable) but still get the same error...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> enable. If I disable the CSM the 750 drive does not show up on boot. All my security keys are unloaded at the moment...
> 
> ok 750 show up on win installation from USB UEFI (CSM disable) but still get the same error...


do a secure erase, keep CSM disabled. it should work fine (yeah I know.. that's never the case with me too







)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do a secure erase, keep CSM disabled. it should work fine (yeah I know.. that's never the case with me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I did... I am sure USB is now in UEFI mode. Still, same error...is getting annoying.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I did... I am sure USB is now in UEFI mode. Still, same error...is getting annoying.


sorry gabe, I don't know whats wrong there. Internet is connected, csm disabled... uefi mode. should work.

______________________________________________
But hey, I'm looking for some insights here too... I have this 6950X running solid. Switched over to boot from my Raid 0 Win 7 install and I cannot get the device manager cleaned up. Tried the OEM DVD, new MEI, chipset install etc. I hoping this is not related to the bit about Microsoft not providing support to some recent processors! UGH! It's a 5960X install. hope I don;t have to do a fresh install.











@[email protected] - any ideas.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry gabe, I don't know whats wrong there. Internet is connected, csm disabled... uefi mode. should work.
> 
> ______________________________________________
> But hey, I'm looking for some insights here too... I have this 6950X running solid. Switched over to boot from my Raid 0 Win 7 install and I cannot get the device manager cleaned up. Tried the OEM DVD, new MEI, chipset install etc. I hoping this is not related to the bit about Microsoft not providing support to some recent processors! UGH! It's a 5960X install. hope I don;t have to do a fresh install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @[email protected] - any ideas.


Yeah thks for the help JP. Will sleep over. I want to install win 10 and get the m2 940 out for another build but so far no luck...Hopefully someone else will chime in.

Wow look at that. It looks like the chipset is not installed altogether. weird. Have you tried download the latest intel chipset from ASUS for win 7?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry gabe, I don't know whats wrong there. Internet is connected, csm disabled... uefi mode. should work.
> 
> ______________________________________________
> But hey, I'm looking for some insights here too... I have this 6950X running solid. Switched over to boot from my Raid 0 Win 7 install and I cannot get the device manager cleaned up. Tried the OEM DVD, new MEI, chipset install etc. I hoping this is not related to the bit about Microsoft not providing support to some recent processors! UGH! It's a 5960X install. hope I don;t have to do a fresh install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @[email protected] - any ideas.


No issues on my side on a fresh install:



Might want to check if you have the Intel Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0 driver installed.


----------



## tistou77

Intel chipset driver installed ?

For yellow-bang removal and brands Intel (R) devices


----------



## digix

:thumb:someone can tell me the link and how to install asus turbo v for asus x99 deluxe
I tried this http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/System-Tweak/ASUS-TurboV-EVO.shtml
but do not install


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No issues on my side on a fresh install:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to check if you have the Intel Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0 driver installed.


Will do... anything before a fresh install.









*edit:* unfortunately that was not the fix. eh, I want to keep that W7 install to use with a 5960X rather than do a fresh install over it. One thing learned... you can pop a 5960X out and put in a 6950X when using W10 without jumping thru hoops. Win 7 may be a different story.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> :thumb:someone can tell me the link and how to install asus turbo v for asus x99 deluxe
> I tried this http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/System-Tweak/ASUS-TurboV-EVO.shtml
> but do not install


https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7gpMyj43ZFjRnNjUW1GcWFGTE0

I'll remove this link from my g-drive soon.


----------



## DunePilot

@[email protected]

Any idea if X99 will get a Sabertooth snow edition? I'm really wanting to do a white build... really surprised one isn't out already when Skylake has one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> Any idea if X99 will get a Sabertooth snow edition? I'm really wanting to do a white build... really surprised one isn't out already when Skylake has one.


snow edition?


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> snow edition?


I think hes referring to the Z170 arctic camo mobo


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> I think hes referring to the Z170 arctic camo mobo


ah...


----------



## vibraslap

I ran into a serious problem with my new x99 Broadwell-E build(in signature) last night while installing drivers on a fresh Windows 10 install.

Tuesday I put everything together and ran Memcheck86 on each of my 4 sticks to test for defects. Total of about 5 hours of testing, maybe 10-15 boot cycles.
The only bios settings that I altered were to ignore low fan speed warnings.

Yesterday I installed windows 10 to a m.2 SSD connected via the pci card that came with my motherboard (x99 Deluxe II), I installed the following drivers from the asus support site in order:

Intel Chipset driver
Intel Management Engine
Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver
Wi-Fi Driver v7.35 for win 10

Google chrome was also installed during this time. The last thing I did was change the computer name, it prompted me to restart the computer. I restarted the computer through the start menu, and...

It never rebooted.

No post, no bios screen, no signal to the monitor. All lights turn on and fans spin up, various Q-codes cycle for about a minute until it stops and stays on Q-code 99 (or gg?).

Attempted troubleshooting steps with no resulting change unless otherwise indicated :

Confirmed monitor+hdmi works on another machine
Removed all hard drives/ssds/usb drives
Removed all pci components, usb headers, mouse, keyboard
Replaced Mouse and Keyboard
Replaced graphics card, tested original card and replacement in another machine
Tested power supply in another machine
Reset CMOS using switch
Removed cmos battery for 5-10 min while computer unplugged from wall and other devices and replaced(appempted twice)
Removed all but one RAM stick, tested several individual sticks in several different slots
Removed all RAM stick to test validity of error reporting, Resulted in Q-Code 53, no memory, being displayed
Flashed BIOS to newest version available (0601, board came with bios version 0401)
Flashed BIOS to earliest version available (0209)

Other notes:
Purchased my CPU from Silicon Lottery, was overclocked by them to 4.4ghz and stress tested for 1 hour successfully.
As noted above, tested memory day prior to windows install, 0 errors reported across all sticks
Used latest win10 build direct from Microsoft Website
On the top of the motherboard there are 8 + 4 pins for CPU power, my power supply only had 8 pins for connection so that is all I plugged into the board, exactly like this

At this rate it looks like an RMA, but I really don't want to go through that, seeing how I've spent 3 months planning this build, 3 days building and testing it, and now a half day troubleshooting this issue. I'd love to hear any and all suggestions or ideas to try before I go with the nuclear option.

The Victim:


Thank you all!


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> I ran into a serious problem with my new x99 Broadwell-E build(in signature) last night while installing drivers on a fresh Windows 10 install.
> 
> Tuesday I put everything together and ran Memcheck86 on each of my 4 sticks to test for defects. Total of about 5 hours of testing, maybe 10-15 boot cycles.
> The only bios settings that I altered were to ignore low fan speed warnings.
> 
> Yesterday I installed windows 10 to a m.2 SSD connected via the pci card that came with my motherboard (x99 Deluxe II), I installed the following drivers from the asus support site in order:
> 
> Intel Chipset driver
> Intel Management Engine
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Wi-Fi Driver v7.35 for win 10
> 
> Google chrome was also installed during this time. The last thing I did was change the computer name, it prompted me to restart the computer. I restarted the computer through the start menu, and...
> 
> It never rebooted.
> 
> No post, no bios screen, no signal to the monitor. All lights turn on and fans spin up, various Q-codes cycle for about a minute until it stops and stays on Q-code 99 (or gg?).
> 
> Attempted troubleshooting steps with no resulting change unless otherwise indicated :
> 
> Confirmed monitor+hdmi works on another machine
> Removed all hard drives/ssds/usb drives
> Removed all pci components, usb headers, mouse, keyboard
> Replaced Mouse and Keyboard
> Replaced graphics card, tested original card and replacement in another machine
> Tested power supply in another machine
> Reset CMOS using switch
> Removed cmos battery for 5-10 min while computer unplugged from wall and other devices and replaced(appempted twice)
> Removed all but one RAM stick, tested several individual sticks in several different slots
> Removed all RAM stick to test validity of error reporting, Resulted in Q-Code 53, no memory, being displayed
> Flashed BIOS to newest version available (0601, board came with bios version 0401)
> Flashed BIOS to earliest version available (0209)
> 
> Other notes:
> Purchased my CPU from Silicon Lottery, was overclocked by them to 4.4ghz and stress tested for 1 hour successfully.
> As noted above, tested memory day prior to windows install, 0 errors reported across all sticks
> Used latest win10 build direct from Microsoft Website
> On the top of the motherboard there are 8 + 4 pins for CPU power, my power supply only had 8 pins for connection so that is all I plugged into the board, exactly like this
> 
> At this rate it looks like an RMA, but I really don't want to go through that, seeing how I've spent 3 months planning this build, 3 days building and testing it, and now a half day troubleshooting this issue. I'd love to hear any and all suggestions or ideas to try before I go with the nuclear option.
> 
> The Victim:
> 
> 
> Thank you all!


I'm not 100% sure, but I thought you needed the 4 pin power to overclock that motherboard??

I just had to replace my Deluxe II at New Egg, my memory kept coming back with the wrong amount. It would show 12GB when I had 16. I would have massive trouble booting to Windows, either a crash on the Windows Splash Screen, or a black screen. I'm getting my replacement tomorrow, and if this one gives me trouble, I may return and wait for the Rampage V Edition 10.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but I thought you needed the 4 pin power to overclock that motherboard??
> 
> I just had to replace my Deluxe II at New Egg, my memory kept coming back with the wrong amount. It would show 12GB when I had 16. I would have massive trouble booting to Windows, either a crash on the Windows Splash Screen, or a black screen. I'm getting my replacement tomorrow, and if this one gives me trouble, I may return and wait for the Rampage V Edition 10.


the 4 pin should not be required - certainly at stock frequencies.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I ran into a serious problem with my new x99 Broadwell-E build(in signature) last night while installing drivers on a fresh Windows 10 install.
> 
> Tuesday I put everything together and ran Memcheck86 on each of my 4 sticks to test for defects. Total of about 5 hours of testing, maybe 10-15 boot cycles.
> The only bios settings that I altered were to ignore low fan speed warnings.
> 
> Yesterday I installed windows 10 to a m.2 SSD connected via the pci card that came with my motherboard (x99 Deluxe II), I installed the following drivers from the asus support site in order:
> 
> Intel Chipset driver
> Intel Management Engine
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Wi-Fi Driver v7.35 for win 10
> 
> Google chrome was also installed during this time. The last thing I did was change the computer name, it prompted me to restart the computer. I restarted the computer through the start menu, and...
> 
> It never rebooted.
> 
> No post, no bios screen, no signal to the monitor. All lights turn on and fans spin up, various Q-codes cycle for about a minute until it stops and stays on Q-code 99 (or gg?).
> 
> Attempted troubleshooting steps with no resulting change unless otherwise indicated :
> 
> Confirmed monitor+hdmi works on another machine
> Removed all hard drives/ssds/usb drives
> Removed all pci components, usb headers, mouse, keyboard
> Replaced Mouse and Keyboard
> Replaced graphics card, tested original card and replacement in another machine
> Tested power supply in another machine
> Reset CMOS using switch
> Removed cmos battery for 5-10 min while computer unplugged from wall and other devices and replaced(appempted twice)
> Removed all but one RAM stick, tested several individual sticks in several different slots
> Removed all RAM stick to test validity of error reporting, Resulted in Q-Code 53, no memory, being displayed
> Flashed BIOS to newest version available (0601, board came with bios version 0401)
> Flashed BIOS to earliest version available (0209)
> 
> Other notes:
> Purchased my CPU from Silicon Lottery, was overclocked by them to 4.4ghz and stress tested for 1 hour successfully.
> As noted above, tested memory day prior to windows install, 0 errors reported across all sticks
> Used latest win10 build direct from Microsoft Website
> On the top of the motherboard there are 8 + 4 pins for CPU power, my power supply only had 8 pins for connection so that is all I plugged into the board, exactly like this
> 
> At this rate it looks like an RMA, but I really don't want to go through that, seeing how I've spent 3 months planning this build, 3 days building and testing it, and now a half day troubleshooting this issue. I'd love to hear any and all suggestions or ideas to try before I go with the nuclear option.
> 
> The Victim:
> 
> 
> Thank you all!


Looks like you might have a problem with the motherboard or CPU there.

Given what you've said above, here's what I would do:
1. Put everything back together, install all your memory in the appropriate quad channel configuration.
2. Remove the processor and put it back in. You'd be surprised how much a simple remount can do, all those 2011 pins need to align perfectly.
3. Flash the lastest bios with USB flashback. Give it time, make sure if you have a flash drive with an LED indicator that it goes off before attempting to turn on the PC.
4. Attempt to post.


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I ran into a serious problem with my new x99 Broadwell-E build(in signature) last night while installing drivers on a fresh Windows 10 install.
> 
> Tuesday I put everything together and ran Memcheck86 on each of my 4 sticks to test for defects. Total of about 5 hours of testing, maybe 10-15 boot cycles.
> The only bios settings that I altered were to ignore low fan speed warnings.
> 
> Yesterday I installed windows 10 to a m.2 SSD connected via the pci card that came with my motherboard (x99 Deluxe II), I installed the following drivers from the asus support site in order:
> 
> Intel Chipset driver
> Intel Management Engine
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Wi-Fi Driver v7.35 for win 10
> 
> Google chrome was also installed during this time. The last thing I did was change the computer name, it prompted me to restart the computer. I restarted the computer through the start menu, and...
> 
> It never rebooted.
> 
> No post, no bios screen, no signal to the monitor. All lights turn on and fans spin up, various Q-codes cycle for about a minute until it stops and stays on Q-code 99 (or gg?).
> 
> Attempted troubleshooting steps with no resulting change unless otherwise indicated :
> 
> Confirmed monitor+hdmi works on another machine
> Removed all hard drives/ssds/usb drives
> Removed all pci components, usb headers, mouse, keyboard
> Replaced Mouse and Keyboard
> Replaced graphics card, tested original card and replacement in another machine
> Tested power supply in another machine
> Reset CMOS using switch
> Removed cmos battery for 5-10 min while computer unplugged from wall and other devices and replaced(appempted twice)
> Removed all but one RAM stick, tested several individual sticks in several different slots
> Removed all RAM stick to test validity of error reporting, Resulted in Q-Code 53, no memory, being displayed
> Flashed BIOS to newest version available (0601, board came with bios version 0401)
> Flashed BIOS to earliest version available (0209)
> 
> Other notes:
> Purchased my CPU from Silicon Lottery, was overclocked by them to 4.4ghz and stress tested for 1 hour successfully.
> As noted above, tested memory day prior to windows install, 0 errors reported across all sticks
> Used latest win10 build direct from Microsoft Website
> On the top of the motherboard there are 8 + 4 pins for CPU power, my power supply only had 8 pins for connection so that is all I plugged into the board, exactly like this
> 
> At this rate it looks like an RMA, but I really don't want to go through that, seeing how I've spent 3 months planning this build, 3 days building and testing it, and now a half day troubleshooting this issue. I'd love to hear any and all suggestions or ideas to try before I go with the nuclear option.
> 
> The Victim:
> 
> 
> Thank you all!


Good luck with the RMA.

ASUS sent my X99-A motherboard back to me with no repair notes. I have no idea what they did or if it works.


----------



## vibraslap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> Good luck with the RMA.
> 
> ASUS sent my X99-A motherboard back to me with no repair notes. I have no idea what they did or if it works.


I purchased it from Newegg, so I'm refunding it through them. I've never had a problem with their customer service so I'm not worried.

I ordered another Deluxe II from them tonight as well as a power supply that has an additional 4 pin atx for the cpu. Here's to hoping I don't hit the jackpot again.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> Good luck with the RMA.
> 
> ASUS sent my X99-A motherboard back to me with no repair notes. I have no idea what they did or if it works.
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased it from Newegg, so I'm refunding it through them. I've never had a problem with their customer service so I'm not worried.
> 
> I ordered another Deluxe II from them tonight as well as a power supply that has an additional 4 pin atx for the cpu. Here's to hoping I don't hit the jackpot again.
Click to expand...

Yep good luck with the RMA , sounds eerily familiar...... I am waiting for my 6th RMA MB since Jan.

I thought the 8+4 power was an either or thing actually ...not mentioned in the Manual ? Deluxe maybe different though


----------



## Gabrielzm

Could not for the life of me get rid of the error for a fresh install of the 750 SSD. Updated 750 firmware, updated x99 deluxe bios, tried uefi install using usb and dvd, placed nvm drivers on the usb sticker and nada... Finally gave up and made a system image from current installation and working just fine so far...


----------



## Jpmboy

these settings on 64GB have been running great, stable, cold and hot boots, no dropped channels etc...



system agent is 1.2V. At least with this CPU - any lower and I get sporadic loss of a dram channel on cold boots.


----------



## djgar

^^^ Nice! Even the latencies look good!


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> these settings on 64GB have been running great, stable, cold and hot boots, no dropped channels etc...
> 
> 
> 
> system agent is 1.2V. At least with this CPU - any lower and I get sporadic loss of a dram channel on cold boots.


1.2v? You dont say


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> 1.2v? You dont say


and the ITP.

Lol- what, you think I jumped to 1.2V with 64GB cause someone here made a suggestion?








Strickly driven by the tight secondaries. unnecessary at "Auto 2nds and 3rds. Or at lower frequencies.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and the ITP.
> 
> Lol- what, you think I jumped to 1.2V with 64GB cause someone here made a suggestion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strickly driven by the tight secondaries. unnecessary at "Auto 2nds and 3rds. Or at lower frequencies.


Yeah, i think you did.

Its not like i overclock for a living or anything


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> Yeah, i think you did.
> 
> Its not like i overclock for a living or anything


lol -- we have meds for that condition.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> Yeah, i think you did.
> 
> Its not like i overclock for a living or anything


Actually he got it from a fortune cookie


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Actually he got it from a fortune cookie


----------



## TK421

What kind of stress test do you guys recommend?

I use aida64 cpu, fpu , mem + realbench rog, but OCCT large data set seems to generate a lot more heat compared to those two.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What kind of stress test do you guys recommend?
> 
> I use aida64 cpu, fpu , mem + realbench rog, but OCCT large data set seems to generate a lot more heat compared to those two.


you list is fine. I would add x265 (AVX2), and HCI memtest to it.


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> these settings on 64GB have been running great, stable, cold and hot boots, no dropped channels etc...
> 
> 
> 
> system agent is 1.2V. At least with this CPU - any lower and I get sporadic loss of a dram channel on cold boots.


Can you overclock cache more with the same settings?


----------



## rubenlol2

Any ETA for Xeon V4 support on the X99 boards?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you list is fine. I would add x265 (AVX2), and HCI memtest to it.


OCCT Linpack AVX capable?

I'm thiking of getting a Predator 360 from micro center to replace the D15, seems like the D15 isn't holding up if I push more than 1.22v

What do you think? Is the Predator 360 good or should I buy an EK kit?

EK Kit 360 (not sure if this is the latest version)

http://www.microcenter.com/product/449342/L360_Water_Cooling_Kit

EK Predator 360 + 2011 mount
http://www.microcenter.com/product/455365/EK-XLC_Predator_LGA-2011_Screw_Set
http://www.microcenter.com/product/455957/EK-XLC_Predator_360_Water_Cooling_System


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> OCCT Linpack AVX capable?
> 
> I'm thiking of getting a Predator 360 from micro center to replace the D15, seems like the D15 isn't holding up if I push more than 1.22v
> 
> What do you think? Is the Predator 360 good or should I buy an EK kit?
> 
> EK Kit 360 (not sure if this is the latest version)
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/449342/L360_Water_Cooling_Kit
> 
> EK Predator 360 + 2011 mount
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/455365/EK-XLC_Predator_LGA-2011_Screw_Set
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/455957/EK-XLC_Predator_360_Water_Cooling_System


If you perfer to buy a kit, rather than separate components.. get the EK kit.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you perfer to buy a kit, rather than separate components.. get the EK kit.


How much temp decrease would buying separate WC component do compared to getting the 360 predator?

From an efficiency standpoint, would you still recommend custom or buy the EK?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How much temp decrease would buying separate WC component do compared to getting the 360 predator?
> 
> From an efficiency standpoint, would you still recommend custom or buy the EK?


either way. EK stuff is very good. There are better rads, etc.


----------



## rubenlol2

They use pretty much the same parts for the two.

I own the predator myself and I can say that its much more like a custom loop than a AIO, all custom loop parts and whatnot.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How much temp decrease would buying separate WC component do compared to getting the 360 predator?
> 
> From an efficiency standpoint, would you still recommend custom or buy the EK?


You need to find someone who has run both on the same hardware to make a meaningful comparison, although you might be able to extrapalate it from comparisons to other AIO coolers. The problem is a custom loop can come in almost any configuration, from monstrously effective to just passable, depending on the parts chosen. Besides the obvious flexibility in design and part choice, one of bigger performance gains can come in the amount of water you put into the system. A larger capacity reservoir and system gives you the ability to hold more heat at any one moment, particularly compared to smaller AIO coolers.

If you are trying to decide between the Predator and a building your own loop, you may wish to investigate the predator further. Unlike other AIO coolers, it does require maintenance, it is very thick and difficult to fit, and only allows fans in the pull position. It is almost twice the price of a 280mm AIO cooler, and you can probably get a starter kit for just slightly more that would allow you more choices and a dedicated larger reservoir. Maintenance and cost are the two biggest drawbacks to building your own loop. The Predator doesn't really score points in either category.

I am not sure what you mean by efficiency. Watts removed/Pump + Fan power draw? Temp delta/$$ spent? I am not a big fan of those metrics anyway, particualry in a hobby industry where choices are made for many other reasons. Calculating performance/$ ratios on a $3000 system seems silly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> You need to find someone who has run both on the same hardware to make a meaningful comparison, although you might be able to extrapalate it from comparisons to other AIO coolers. The problem is a custom loop can come in almost any configuration, from monstrously effective to just passable, depending on the parts chosen. Besides the obvious flexibility in design and part choice, one of bigger performance gains can come in the amount of water you put into the system. A larger capacity reservoir and system gives you the ability to hold more heat at any one moment, particularly compared to smaller AIO coolers.
> 
> If you are trying to decide between the Predator and a building your own loop, you may wish to investigate the predator further. Unlike other AIO coolers, it does require maintenance, it is very thick and difficult to fit, and only allows fans in the pull position. It is almost twice the price of a 280mm AIO cooler, and you can probably get a starter kit for just slightly more that would allow you more choices and a dedicated larger reservoir. Maintenance and cost are the two biggest drawbacks to building your own loop. The Predator doesn't really score points in either category.
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by efficiency. Watts removed/Pump + Fan power draw? Temp delta/$$ spent? I am not a big fan of those metrics anyway, particualry in a hobby industry where choices are made for many other reasons. Calculating performance/$ ratios on a $3000 system seems silly.


unless the performance is REALLY poor.


----------



## jdallara

I used the Alphacool 360 ddc/xt for my build and it works very nicely. I only have a single Bay reservoir, because I have the other 2 bays used up, but it would probably work a little better with the 2 Bay reservoir.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> OCCT Linpack AVX capable?
> 
> I'm thiking of getting a Predator 360 from micro center to replace the D15, seems like the D15 isn't holding up if I push more than 1.22v
> 
> What do you think? Is the Predator 360 good or should I buy an EK kit?
> 
> EK Kit 360 (not sure if this is the latest version)
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/449342/L360_Water_Cooling_Kit
> 
> EK Predator 360 + 2011 mount
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/455365/EK-XLC_Predator_LGA-2011_Screw_Set
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/455957/EK-XLC_Predator_360_Water_Cooling_System


I'm quite happy with my 360. Had my 5960x at 1.328v CPU, 1.256v cache and 1.39v memory with a Titan X with a maxed out voltage bios in the loop and I'd hover around 70c and never go over 76c. My Corsair H110i GT I'd go just over 80c with no GPU in the loop.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> either way. EK stuff is very good. There are better rads, etc.


Ok, so not much difference between kit and predator.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> You need to find someone who has run both on the same hardware to make a meaningful comparison, although you might be able to extrapalate it from comparisons to other AIO coolers. The problem is a custom loop can come in almost any configuration, from monstrously effective to just passable, depending on the parts chosen. Besides the obvious flexibility in design and part choice, one of bigger performance gains can come in the amount of water you put into the system. A larger capacity reservoir and system gives you the ability to hold more heat at any one moment, particularly compared to smaller AIO coolers.
> 
> If you are trying to decide between the Predator and a building your own loop, you may wish to investigate the predator further. Unlike other AIO coolers, it does require maintenance, it is very thick and difficult to fit, and only allows fans in the pull position. It is almost twice the price of a 280mm AIO cooler, and you can probably get a starter kit for just slightly more that would allow you more choices and a dedicated larger reservoir. Maintenance and cost are the two biggest drawbacks to building your own loop. The Predator doesn't really score points in either category.
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by efficiency. Watts removed/Pump + Fan power draw? Temp delta/$$ spent? I am not a big fan of those metrics anyway, particualry in a hobby industry where choices are made for many other reasons. Calculating performance/$ ratios on a $3000 system seems silly.


I want the temps of the DIY loop to be much lower than what the predator 360 can do. Which I don't think will happen by a significant margin to justify putting together the loop.

How long can the predator be left alone without a maintenance / top up? Is it hard to drain / refill?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm quite happy with my 360. Had my 5960x at 1.328v CPU, 1.256v cache and 1.39v memory with a Titan X with a maxed out voltage bios in the loop and I'd hover around 70c and never go over 76c. My Corsair H110i GT I'd go just over 80c with no GPU in the loop.


Performance sounds good then.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unless the performance is REALLY poor.


That's true. Every consumer does some sort of valuation on performance gain vs cost -- yes/no, I will spend $1000 to gain 3 fps. I was thinking of those two or three websites that list 10 products and take some measurement most people don't really have a handle on (watts/joules/Delta over ambient temp) and then divide it into the MRSP of the whole list that only has a $20 range from top to bottom. The resulting table of decimals assumes you value $1 the same as 1 unit of something else.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Ok, so not much difference between kit and predator.
> I want the temps of the DIY loop to be much lower than what the predator 360 can do. Which I don't think will happen by a significant margin to justify putting together the loop.


The sky is the limit when spending on a custom loop. Maybe the better question is how does the predator compare to the EK 360 Kit. I think that is the product Kedar is referring to and he has provided a comparison with a popular 280mm cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How long can the predator be left alone without a maintenance / top up? Is it hard to drain / refill?
> Performance sounds good then.


I have seen some flattering reviews of the performance. This one is not so flattering by the numbers. It comes in worse than H110i GT by a few degrees. So between that and KedarWolf's information, you have a pretty good picture of the difference between the kit and the Predator.


----------



## rolldog

Ok, I'm back to this thread again after going through an X99 Deluxe, then moved on to an RVE, and today I ordered an X99-II Deluxe. I'm assuming owners of the X99-II are also using this thread since I didn't see another thread for an X99 Deluxe.

I've been working on a new build for so long, by the time it's up and running everything will be outdated. I decided to buy EK Coolstream XE rads (2 x 480mm & a 360mm), but I had to buy a replacement 360 rad, so far, because these Coolstream XE rads, which only have 4 ports on them, come with G1/4 extenders on 2 of the ports. I'm not sure if anyone has used these rads, but you're not supposed to remove the extenders or the rad will leak from the shroud. I was able to find some of my extenders and haven't had any leaks since from my 2 x 480mm rads up top, but today I had a puddle under my rig. So, tomorrow my Asus X99-II is supposed to come in. I was hoping to find a MB similar in design to the RVE because I really don't want to have to redo all of my acrylic tubing. I have a VRM waterblock and a chipset waterblock on my RVE, but does anyone know if these will fit the X99-II? I'm thinking that only my CPU and waterblock will be interchangeable. I don't want to get my hopes up. I'm also running 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1 GPUs in SLI and again, I didn't want to have to redo all of my acrylic tubing, but from what I can tell, the same PCIe slots are used.

Tomorrow will be a big day with my new MB coming in. I'm hoping everything works fine when I swap out these MBs. The slide out MB tray in my CaseLabs TH10A is a good idea in theory, but when you have tubing running all around the case, it's still not an easy task to remove the tray. If I install this X99-II tomorrow and it doesn't post, I'm buying a Dell.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> The sky is the limit when spending on a custom loop. Maybe the better question is how does the predator compare to the EK 360 Kit. I think that is the product Kedar is referring to and he has provided a comparison with a popular 280mm cooler.
> I have seen some flattering reviews of the performance. This one is not so flattering by the numbers. It comes in worse than H110i GT by a few degrees. So between that and KedarWolf's information, you have a pretty good picture of the difference between the kit and the Predator.


Loop is L360, EK says it's the entry series

http://www.microcenter.com/product/449342/L360_Water_Cooling_Kit

Predator 360

http://www.microcenter.com/product/455957/EK-XLC_Predator_360_Water_Cooling_System


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How much temp decrease would buying separate WC component do compared to getting the 360 predator?
> 
> From an efficiency standpoint, would you still recommend custom or buy the EK?


This is my temp log with my 360 while running RealBench,

HWInfoLog.zip 6k .zip file
 and my voltages for my 5930k, which are definitely on the high side. Also I have a maxed out voltage Titan X in the loop as I said before.

If I lower my RAM timings a notch and use 1.075v VCSSA instead of 1.15v (As high as you can go without going purple in BIOS). I get temps hovering around 65-70C with rest of the voltages the same. I hover around 70-74C even with the much higher VCSSA.









I'm using cheap thermal paste though, I ran out of Grizzley Kryonaut before i installed this CPU. Likely get 2-3C better temps with it.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KedarWolf

This is my temp log with my 360 while running RealBench and my voltages for my 5930k, which are definitely on the high side. Also I have a maxed out voltage Titan X in the loop as I said before.

If I lower my RAM timings a notch and use 1.075v VCSSA instead of 1.15v (As high as you can go without going purple in BIOS). I get temps hovering around 65-70C with rest of the voltages the same. I hover around 70-74C even with the much higher VCSSA.









I'm using cheap thermal paste though, I ran out of Grizzley Kryonaut before i installed this CPU. Likely get 2-3C better temps with it.









Fixed CVS Log here. Removed everything but temps, all voltages the same except for 1.075 VCSSAs. Temps around 68-72C.

2.zip 6k .zip file


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys what do you think about these voltage settings - if it's not a placebo effect, my USB lag/freezing problem solved after these adjustmenst. When playing BF4 - my TV missile (attack heli or boat) never turn left right - after these I can control easily.



_will try with latest bios._


----------



## greg1184

I was testing my replacement X99-Deluxe board and I had some weird issues with Broadwell-E. When I boot I would get an A2 error and it would stay in the splash screen forever. When I try to get into the bios it would go into the bios and then lock up. The rare times I make it into the OS I would get WHEA (124) errors as if I was overclocking but in stock.

I still have my 5820k haswell-e processor, and the board gets none of those issues with this processor installed.

This is all happening with the latest bios installed.

I wonder if there are still compatibility issues with the original X99 deluxe and broadwell e?


----------



## [email protected]

Sounds like memory instability.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Sounds like memory instability.


Hey Raja, I got the fan extension card working but have some issues.

I connected a pair of Gentle Typhoon using a 3pin splitter, but they do not seem to go below 60% (invalid range/value when set below 60%) even with fan calibration. EZ fan mode doesn't show the fan extension speed and the only way to control it is through advanced -> monitor.

Any idea on how this can be fixed?

ASUS X99 Deluxe bios 3101, fan extension card with 1 pair of DC fans and 3 thermistor connected.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Hey Raja, I got the fan extension card working but have some issues.
> 
> I connected a pair of Gentle Typhoon using a 3pin splitter, but they do not seem to go below 60% (invalid range/value when set below 60%) even with fan calibration. EZ fan mode doesn't show the fan extension speed and the only way to control it is through advanced -> monitor.
> 
> Any idea on how this can be fixed?
> 
> ASUS X99 Deluxe bios 3101, fan extension card with 1 pair of DC fans and 3 thermistor connected.


DC fans cannot go below 60% by design, apparently due to some fans not working below that, only PWM fans.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> DC fans cannot go below 60% by design, apparently due to some fans not working below that, only PWM fans.


But when I plug in the same pair of fans to a motherboard header, it can go to 25% speed.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> But when I plug in the same pair of fans to a motherboard header, it can go to 25% speed.


Do those fans have a 4-pin connector? If you plug a 4-pin (PWM) fan to a 3-pin extension it will work like a DC fan (60% min). You need a 4-pin splitter / extension for them to work as PWM and get the 25% min.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Do those fans have a 4-pin connector? If you plug a 4-pin (PWM) fan to a 3-pin extension it will work like a DC fan (60% min). You need a 4-pin splitter / extension for them to work as PWM and get the 25% min.


In the previous post I said it was a 3pin gentle typhoon


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> In the previous post I said it was a 3pin gentle typhoon


No, you said you connected them with a 3-pin splitter, which is different from what you may have been trying to convey







. I didn't know if the Typhoon is 3 or 4-pin. Doing some searching I see three models one of which is PWM. What's the rated RPM of your models?


----------



## TK421

3 pin ap53 oem 1850rpm dc


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 3 pin ap53 oem 1850rpm dc


\

be sure that the extension card is set up in bios (if it is that type) as DC and not PWM. (or Auto).


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Sounds like memory instability.


Its strange because everything works perfectly fine with Haswell-E on this board. The computer boots up, the BIOS doesn't lock, and I ran cinebench at full memory and it worked fine.

And in my other more later board the MSI godlike, everything worked fine.

I was looking at the RVE 10 edition anyway when it comes out.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Its strange because everything works perfectly fine with Haswell-E on this board. The computer boots up, the BIOS doesn't lock, and I ran cinebench at full memory and it worked fine.
> 
> And in my other more later board the MSI godlike, everything worked fine.
> 
> I was looking at the RVE 10 edition anyway when it comes out.


Is it something to do with BW-E integrated memory controller which is different than HW-E ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I was testing my replacement X99-Deluxe board and I had some weird issues with Broadwell-E. When I boot I would get an A2 error and it would stay in the splash screen forever. When I try to get into the bios it would go into the bios and then lock up. The rare times I make it into the OS I would get WHEA (124) errors as if I was overclocking but in stock.
> 
> I still have my 5820k haswell-e processor, and the board gets none of those issues with this processor installed.
> 
> This is all happening with the latest bios installed.
> 
> I wonder if there are still compatibility issues with the original X99 deluxe and broadwell e?


it is doing this at default settings??


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> \
> 
> be sure that the extension card is set up in bios (if it is that type) as DC and not PWM. (or Auto).


is DC, I check in the bios again to make sure and ran fan calibration


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it is doing this at default settings??


Yep. Including after clearing cmos multiple times. Only happens with my 6800k. I am currently running the deluxe in my system with Haswell e 5820k and everything works flawlessly.

What's weird is that the 6800k worked fine with the other board. I may RMA the 6800k with newegg anyway. Maybe I will get a better silicon lottery outcome.


----------



## [email protected]

Likely the memory doesn't play nicely with BW-E on those boards. Probably needs some timing changes, but that requires some knowledge of memory operation.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Likely the memory doesn't play nicely with BW-E on those boards. Probably needs some timing changes, but that requires some knowledge of memory operation.


What motherboards plays nicely with BW-E ?


----------



## Kimir

He said the memory, not the board. If they are kit made for z170, no wonder.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> He said the memory, not the board. If they are kit made for z170, no wonder.


He said RAM / BW-E with those boards, fixed for you.


----------



## Silent Scone

For what it's worth, G.Skill have updated their QVL here. Will likely have better luck out of the box with some of the newer kits, as well as avoiding any confusion as to what kits are officially qualified for what board / platform.

http://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&prop_6=Quad+Channel+Kit&prop_3=0&prop_4=0&series=2482&prop_2=32GB+%288GBx4%29


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> For what it's worth, G.Skill have updated their QVL here. Will likely have better luck out of the box with some of the newer kits, as well as avoiding any confusion as to what kits are officially qualified for what board / platform.
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&prop_6=Quad+Channel+Kit&prop_3=0&prop_4=0&series=2482&prop_2=32GB+%288GBx4%29


what are you referring to exactly?

There's nothing in the QVL section for any of those kits


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> He said RAM / BW-E with those boards, fixed for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> What motherboards plays nicely with BW-E ?


I have not tested his memory kit, but I could probably get it stable.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I have not tested his memory kit, but I could probably get it stable.


raja, any comment on my fan card issue?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> what are you referring to exactly?
> 
> There's nothing in the QVL section for any of those kits


There will be soon I'm sure. If you filter by quad channel, you will get different results.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There will be soon I'm sure. If you filter by quad channel, you will get different results.


>For what it's worth, G.Skill have updated their QVL here.

I mean.. you said they updated it. I'm wondering what kits you are talking about because your link already filtered by quad channel kits and none of those had anything under QVL.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I have not tested his memory kit, but I could probably get it stable.


quick question for you raja, when stress testing a 32gb memory kit using the stressapptest as you suggested, I know you suggest the 1hour for that benchmark thread.. but what would you say is the minimum when stressing for 24/7 use? ~4-8hours? more?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> >For what it's worth, G.Skill have updated their QVL here.
> 
> I mean.. you said they updated it. I'm wondering what kits you are talking about because your link already filtered by quad channel kits and none of those had anything under QVL.


Then you've just answered your own question, unless you are not clear on how many channels there are per platform. That was as if to say - if you filter by dual channel also you will see 4 DIMM kits specified. I'm sure you can figure out the rest








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> quick question for you raja, when stress testing a 32gb memory kit using the stressapptest as you suggested, I know you suggest the 1hour for that benchmark thread.. but what would you say is the minimum when stressing for 24/7 use? ~4-8hours? more?


Stress App is not a measure of performance so there is little reason to run the test otherwise, so it is implied. 2 hours should be sufficient


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> On my X99A II USB flashback isn't working, I tried two different USB keys, one that worked with my R5E. I named the file to X99A2.CAP and set BIOS to optimized defaults AND tried setting defaults with the jumper, no luck. In the AI Suite it says the BIOS is named X99A2.CAP.
> 
> I prefer to use the flashback method rather then do it in the BIOS because I've heard it's the better way to do it, in BIOS might have trouble loading some low level settings etc.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Reading the manual is your friend. Unlike my old R5E where the USB flashback uses the 2.0 port below the button my X99-A II uses the bottom blue 3.0 port.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Then you've just answered your own question, unless you are not clear on how many channels there are per platform. That was as if to say - if you filter by dual channel also you will see 4 DIMM kits specified. I'm sure you can figure out the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stress App is not a measure of performance so there is little reason to run the test otherwise, so it is implied. 2 hours should be sufficient


Not measuring performance, checking stability, as implied in the post.. so the 1 hour test would not really prove 24/7 stability/use. - and seems weird that 2 hours would be sufficient on a 32gb kit for stability testing - but if that is actually sufficient it would be great, how many passes would that do?

Also.. you gave the link to quad.. and then said filter by quad. So.. no, I did not answer my own question. But I filtered by dual just now out of curiosity, and none of those kits have updated QVLs either. I just find it weird that you make a post saying QVLs have been updated yet every single QVL listing on DDR4 kits for dual/quad channel are completely blank. Do you have some kind of G Skill contact or something, that you are posting that QVLs are updated before anything is even up there?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> Not measuring performance, checking stability, as implied in the post.. so the 1 hour test would not really prove 24/7 stability/use. - and seems weird that 2 hours would be sufficient on a 32gb kit for stability testing - but if that is actually sufficient it would be great, how many passes would that do?
> 
> Also.. you gave the link to quad.. and then said filter by quad. So.. no, I did not answer my own question. But I filtered by dual just now out of curiosity, and none of those kits have updated QVLs either. I just find it weird that you make a post saying QVLs have been updated yet every single QVL listing on DDR4 kits for dual/quad channel are completely blank. Do you have some kind of G Skill contact or something, that you are posting that QVLs are updated before anything is even up there?


I think you're reading too much into it, on both accounts. The new kits had all been added, so I wasn't to know that the QVL tabs were blank at that time - I hadn't gone through them all. If you're unable to understand how filtering by quad channel helps you, then I don't know what to tell you.

Checking stability wasn't implied in your post as you were suggesting one would run Stress app for anything other than exactly that, by asking for what is good for 24/7. The answer being exactly what is written in the guide, which is 1 to 2 hours


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> quick question for you raja, when stress testing a 32gb memory kit using the stressapptest as you suggested, I know you suggest the 1hour for that benchmark thread.. but what would you say is the minimum when stressing for 24/7 use? ~4-8hours? more?


increasing the test duration provides an increase the likelihood of revealing any instability tho running up to 3h in 1h increments did not make a difference with 64GB. What may be more relevant for a day-driver or 24/7 stability (not meaning a rig that is under high load conditions for days-weeks, this requires a different approach) is several 1 hour runs with warm and cold boots (training) between runs.

running 64GB at 3400 with a couple of hours GSAT gives _me_ high confidence that the ram is stable anyway. The thing with gsat if your regular OS is Windows - it does not seem to roll Cache into ram stability.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> increasing the test duration provides can in crease the likelihood of revealing any instability tho running up to 3h in 1h increments did not make a difference with 64GB. What may be more relevant for a day-driver or 24/7 stability (not meaning a rig that is under high load conditions for days-weeks, this requires a different approach) is several 1 hour runs with warm and cold boots (training) between runs.
> 
> running 64GB at 3400 with a couple of hours GSAT gives _me_ high confidence that the ram is stable anyway. The thing with gsat if your regular OS is Windows - it does not seem to roll Cache into ram stability.


Ah a real reply. So are you saying when im testing on linux this is also actually testing the stability of my cache much better than it would on windows?


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> Ah a real reply. So are you saying when im testing on linux this is also actually testing the stability of my cache much better than it would on windows?


Opposite, GSAT does not factor in Cache like HCI Memtest (Windows) would when stability testing.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Opposite, GSAT does not factor in Cache like HCI Memtest (Windows) would when stability testing.


This, GSAT isolates the memory sub system better than any other memory test. Time to bury the hatchet @eatthermalpaste, seems to be making you a little foggy as that isn't what was said at all. Oops!


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This, GSAT isolates the memory sub system better than any other memory test. Time to bury the hatchet @eatthermalpaste, seems to be making you a little foggy as that isn't what was said at all. Oops!


Not sure you understand what bury the hatchet means.

But thank you sexpot and jpm for some real info. It will be hard to take it in conflicting with scopes statement but i think ill manage.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's an idiom for making peace, as seemingly you are out to put me down even though the two posts you are replying to are fortifying what i said initially. It is there in writing for anyone who can read to see, but carry on - makes no odds to me lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> quick question for you raja, when stress testing a 32gb memory kit using the stressapptest as you suggested, I know you suggest the 1hour for that benchmark thread.. but what would you say is the minimum when stressing for 24/7 use? ~4-8hours? more?


2 hours is the minimum I run here and is usually sufficient to trip up unstable memory because the IO is brutal enough. If you need to run more, go ahead. I run a variety of tests, GSAT is one of them. I would follow up with HCI, then Realbench. That's my personal regimen.


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,
on my ASUS X99-Deluxe II, "vccio cpu voltage 1.05" is on "auto" and the reported value in Bios is 1.256V !

isn't is too high ? Should it be closed to 1.05V ? Is this an issue ?

My computer is overcloked :
Vccin=1.8V
Vcore=1.17V
Vcache=1.2V

At default setting in Bios, vccio cpu voltage 1.05 = 1.05V, so it is ok.

Thank you.


----------



## [email protected]

Auto will scale the voltage of this rail according to the applied OC. As with all voltages, if your CPU does not need that much, feel free to tune the voltage rail manually. That's what manual tuning is for. If you don't want to tune manually, then you will have to leave it as is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> on my ASUS X99-Deluxe II, "vccio cpu voltage 1.05" is on "auto" and the reported value in Bios is 1.256V !
> 
> isn't is too high ? Should it be closed to 1.05V ? Is this an issue ?
> 
> My computer is overcloked :
> Vccin=1.8V
> Vcore=1.17V
> Vcache=1.2V
> 
> At default setting in Bios, vccio cpu voltage 1.05 = 1.05V, so it is ok.
> 
> Thank you.


try lowering to around 1.0875 to 1.125V or so. Should be plenty.


----------



## [email protected]

Broadwell-E OC guide


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try lowering to around 1.0875 to 1.125V or so. Should be plenty.


I Will give a try when I receive My new gskill 3000MHz modules.
But 1,25v is ok ? Not dangerous ?
I read it can go up to 1,8v

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/asus-rampage-v-extreme-motherboard/7/


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I Will give a try when I receive My new gskill 3000MHz modules.
> But 1,25v is ok ? Not dangerous ?
> I read it can go up to 1,8v
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/asus-rampage-v-extreme-motherboard/7/


Christ. That is going by the values available in the UEFI, _not_ what is safe to run.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Auto will scale the voltage of this rail according to the applied OC. As with all voltages, if your CPU does not need that much, feel free to tune the voltage rail manually. That's what manual tuning is for. If you don't want to tune manually, then you will have to leave it as is.


actually Raja, this happens without any OC applied. I've noticed this in the past already. The Deluxe II BIOS updates are actually 1 or 2 iterations behind the board I am on.

The problem he is pointing out is not that he knows its too high.. its that he is questioning if it is too high. That is because when the auto is 1.25v-1.3V for VCCIO CPU Voltage, under the Monitor tab that number will be bright red. So - don't know if this is a auto voltage changed with Broadwell-E and just not adjusted with the warning in bios.. or if it was something skimmed over when creating the bios.

i.e. If with BW-E it is supposed to be >1.2V.. or if it is supposed to bel ike its predecessors at 1.05V.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> *actually Raja, this happens without any OC applied*. I've noticed this in the past already. The Deluxe II BIOS updates are actually 1 or 2 iterations behind the board I am on.


Not happening at stock settings on my Deluxe II on the 0601 UEFI build which is public. I didn't see it happen on any other build when at stock, either.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not happening at stock settings on my Deluxe II on the 0601 UEFI build which is public. I didn't see it happen on any other build when at stock, either.


happens on 3003 and 3005/6? on x99 ws/ipmi, and also happened on RVE with the first BW-E BIOS(if there is more than 1 right now? only used the first publicly available one)


----------



## [email protected]

Never happened on my RVE. If you see it again, feel free to contact ASUS Support for your region.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Guess I was wrong, this happens when applying the XMP profile. Other weird thing is the PCH I/O monitor jumps to 2.5V every ~10s but maybe just a monitoring bug

Works perfectly fine for me on multiple 6950xs at 1.05V though - but this also happened with the same value with any kit I used (all 3200 kit though) on each cpu.. but does not happen with the 5960X with the same kits.. UNLESS using the BW-E BIOS.. then it even happens with the 5960x.

Can the 1.25V cause damage/accelerated degradation of the CPU or is there nothing to really worry about for anyone who leaves that on auto and plugnplays?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I was wrong, this happens when applying the XMP profile. Other weird thing is the PCH I/O monitor jumps to 2.5V every ~10s but maybe just a monitoring bug
> 
> Works perfectly fine for me on multiple 6950xs at 1.05V though.
> 
> Can the 1.25V cause damage/accelerated degradation of the CPU or is there nothing to really worry about for anyone who leaves that on auto and plugnplays?


1) Yes, XMP is not stock settings.

2) Who knows. Haven't seen or heard of degradation occurring with this rail. As with all things tho, unless you work at Intel and have access to the RMA lab reports, you would only be guessing. Auto settings scale to account for worst case CPUs. Always wise to tune manually if you are concerned.


----------



## Praz

Hello

No VCCIO CPU voltage issue here on the RVE using the 3101 BIOS. For R5E10 users with AIDA64 Fiery will have AIDA updated in the next few days for full sensor support with the board.


----------



## Silent Scone

No issues here with Deluxe II 0601, scaling only applies itself when the system is overclocked.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Christ. That is going by the values available in the UEFI, _not_ what is safe to run.


Yes, I misunderstood


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Yes, I misunderstood


Yeah, no worries. Needless to say those kind of top end voltages on VCCIO for any length of time could likely cause irreversible damage. The written piece is slightly out of context


----------



## Scrimstar

Would the Deluxe 3.1 or Deluxe 2 be better for 2 2.5 slot GPUs, and 2-3 PCIx4 cards with a 40 ln CPU


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> actually Raja, this happens without any OC applied. I've noticed this in the past already. The Deluxe II BIOS updates are actually 1 or 2 iterations behind the board I am on.
> 
> The problem he is pointing out is not that he knows its too high.. its that he is questioning if it is too high. That is because when the auto is 1.25v-1.3V for VCCIO CPU Voltage, under the Monitor tab that number will be bright red. So - don't know if this is a auto voltage changed with Broadwell-E and just not adjusted with the warning in bios.. or if it was something skimmed over when creating the bios.
> 
> i.e. If with BW-E it is supposed to be >1.2V.. or if it is supposed to bel ike its predecessors at 1.05V.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> actually Raja, this happens without any OC applied. I've noticed this in the past already. The Deluxe II BIOS updates are actually 1 or 2 iterations behind the board I am on.
> 
> The problem he is pointing out is not that he knows its too high.. its that he is questioning if it is too high. That is because when the auto is 1.25v-1.3V for VCCIO CPU Voltage, under the Monitor tab that number will be bright red. So - don't know if this is a auto voltage changed with Broadwell-E and just not adjusted with the warning in bios.. or if it was something skimmed over when creating the bios.
> 
> i.e. If with BW-E it is supposed to be >1.2V.. or if it is supposed to bel ike its predecessors at 1.05V.


Exactlky. by the way, my Auto value is 1.05V at stock.
It is 1.256V at my overclock settings. I am surprised about a suchj high Auto value...


----------



## mbze430

I just received my ASUS X99 ROG Strix Gaming today. I am planning to go with a i7-6900k, and I already have a custom watercooler setup. I have only read one review from googling on OC i7-6900k, which they seems to think it flats out at 4.3ghz. Wondering if anyone else is seeing this as well?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I just received my ASUS X99 ROG Strix Gaming today. I am planning to go with a i7-6900k, and I already have a custom watercooler setup. I have only read one review from googling on OC i7-6900k, which they seems to think it flats out at 4.3ghz. Wondering if anyone else is seeing this as well?


That is it for all core overclocking on these CPUs. Very few can do 4.4GHz stable enough to run encoding tasks without tripping up.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I just received my ASUS X99 ROG Strix Gaming today. I am planning to go with a i7-6900k, and I already have a custom watercooler setup. I have only read one review from googling on OC i7-6900k, which they seems to think it flats out at 4.3ghz. Wondering if anyone else is seeing this as well?


As always cooling does help. 6900K here at 4.3 with 1.28v with a decent custom loop Realbench temps 55c. Some samples may do 4.4 with the right cooling staying under 1.3v, before becoming disadvantageous but most seem to struggle.

Make sure to read the guide Raja posted earlier.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Exactlky. by the way, my Auto value is 1.05V at stock.
> It is 1.256V at my overclock settings. I am surprised about a suchj high Auto value...


If one doesn't understand overclocking, being surprised by something like this is not surprising. You have manual controls..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Broadwell-E OC guide


Thank you!!


----------



## greg1184

So who's getting the RVE 10 edition?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> So who's getting the RVE 10 edition?


Hello

Already have it.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> actually Raja, this happens without any OC applied. I've noticed this in the past already. The Deluxe II BIOS updates are actually 1 or 2 iterations behind the board I am on.
> 
> The problem he is pointing out is not that he knows its too high.. its that he is questioning if it is too high. That is because when the auto is 1.25v-1.3V for VCCIO CPU Voltage, under the Monitor tab that number will be bright red. So - don't know if this is a auto voltage changed with Broadwell-E and just not adjusted with the warning in bios.. or if it was something skimmed over when creating the bios.
> 
> i.e. If with BW-E it is supposed to be >1.2V.. or if it is supposed to bel ike its predecessors at 1.05V.


Just read through the BW-E OC Guide, VCCIO CPU is displayed on Auto with a 1.25V as well. I noticed this is also the case on my old X99-E WS 3.1 when set to optimized defaults with the new BW-E Bios's.

Scroll down mid-way through the post, link below:

http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/06/17/broadwell-e-overclocking-guide/5/


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If one doesn't understand overclocking, being surprised by something like this is not surprising. You have manual controls..


Sure ? I didn't know lol
My comment was only a comment (As other people here) on the value itself at Auto.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Already have it.


Hey Praz - AVX offset. we have Auto, 1, 2...etc. BUt no Zero?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey Praz - AVX offset. we have Auto, 1, 2...etc. BUt no Zero?


Hello

Auto should be the same as the zero setting.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Already have it.


How are you liking it? How is the lighting and the aura software?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> How are you liking it? How is the lighting and the aura software?


Hello

I haven't installed the Aura software yet and I actually have the lighting turned off. When first working with new hardware, in this case Broadwell-E, I take a different approach than most. I usually spend a couple of weeks testing and probing before I get to the point of exploring the included features. I spent a couple of hours testing the 6950X on the bench before I installed it in the board. Am currently using a small overclock that was pretty much plug n' play for stability. 4.1GHz/.1.21V and 32GB of memory at 3400MHz/14-14-14-1N.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Sure ? I didn't know lol
> My comment was only a comment (As other people here) on the value itself at Auto.


Yes, the surprise comes from not understanding that this rail needs quite a boost for the CPUs that have weak memory controllers. Limited understanding of overclocking...

The other two replies were both mistaken about defaults and XMP.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Just read through the BW-E OC Guide, VCCIO CPU is displayed on Auto with a 1.25V as well. I noticed this is also the case on my old X99-E WS 3.1 when set to optimized defaults with the new BW-E Bios's.
> 
> Scroll down mid-way through the post, link below:
> 
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/06/17/broadwell-e-overclocking-guide/5/


That image was taken with XMP applied on my Corsair memory kit for DDR4-2800 (look at DRAM voltage). I took the image on my board. XMP at DDR4-2800 is not defaults


----------



## tistou77

The LEDs (R5E10) can be configured without software AURA (from bios) ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> The LEDs (R5E10) can be configured without software AURA (from bios) ?


If my motherboard LEDs can be adjusted on my X99-A II in the BIOS and can be on the X99 Strix as well then I'm quite sure they can on the R5E10.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> If my motherboard LEDs can be adjusted on my X99-A II in the BIOS and can be on the X99 Strix as well then I'm quite sure they can on the R5E10.


Ok thanks, to be sure


----------



## Matas

All 3xxx BIOSes with Braodwell-E support are completely broken with X99-A. TPU I/II does not work, BCLK multiplier can be left only at auto value, any correction goes to BSOD at loading OS. Well done Asus!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas*
> 
> All 3xxx BIOSes with Braodwell-E support are completely broken with X99-A. TPU I/II does not work, BCLK multiplier can be left only at auto value, any correction goes to BSOD at loading OS. Well done Asus!


Contact your local ASUS support department and include your configuration details.


----------



## tistou77

The problem with the Asus support, when we indicate a bug, if it can be bypassed by another option, Asus does not fix the bug








The only brand I know I acting like this


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Just read through the BW-E OC Guide, VCCIO CPU is displayed on Auto with a 1.25V as well. I noticed this is also the case on my old X99-E WS 3.1 when set to optimized defaults with the new BW-E Bios's.
> 
> Scroll down mid-way through the post, link below:
> 
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/06/17/broadwell-e-overclocking-guide/5/


I have same high voltage for VCCIO on stock settings with my ASUS X99M-WS board.

Latest BIOS for this board is 3003 and not 0601 like on other borads, so maybe thats the problem.

Do you know if there is a new BIOS for this borad at work Raja ?

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> I have same high voltage for VCCIO on stock settings with my ASUS X99M-WS board.
> 
> Latest BIOS for this board is 3003 and not 0601 like on other borads, so maybe thats the problem.
> 
> Do you know if there is a new BIOS for this borad at work Raja ?
> 
> Thanks


Any chance of a screenshot?


----------



## TUFinside

I did a poster in the X99 WS thread, but i'm trying my luck here as well.I have some issues with my mobo freshly installed, the motherboard can't complete post when PCIE Gen3 is activated in BIOS.Q-Code shows 96 and stucks there.When Gen2 is activated, the PC boots just fine(GPU-Z shows PCIE2.0x16 at x16 2.0). Also i booted once with only 24GB RAM of 32. BIOS is at default settings.Please check specs below:

Mobo: ASUS X99 WS/IPMI-BIOS 2006 (Same issues with 3006)
CPU : Xeon 1650 v3
GPU :ASUS Matrix 780Ti
RAM : Crucial Ballistix Elite 2666 8x4GB
PSU : EVGA 750P2

Are the issues purely from BIOS ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> I have same high voltage for VCCIO on stock settings with my ASUS X99M-WS board.
> 
> Latest BIOS for this board is 3003 and not 0601 like on other borads, so maybe thats the problem.
> 
> Do you know if there is a new BIOS for this borad at work Raja ?
> 
> Thanks


Read these posts:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/12470#post_25267757

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/12470#post_25267762

If your CPU can run lower voltage, set it manually. That's what manual control is for, to allow you to set the voltage to whatever the CPU needs.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Just read through the BW-E OC Guide, VCCIO CPU is displayed on Auto with a 1.25V as well. I noticed this is also the case on my old X99-E WS 3.1 when set to optimized defaults with the new BW-E Bios's.
> 
> Scroll down mid-way through the post, link below:
> 
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/06/17/broadwell-e-overclocking-guide/5/
> 
> 
> 
> I have same high voltage for VCCIO on stock settings with my ASUS X99M-WS board.
> 
> Latest BIOS for this board is 3003 and not 0601 like on other borads, so maybe thats the problem.
> 
> Do you know if there is a new BIOS for this borad at work Raja ?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

The 601 Bois's are for the new Series II Boards like the X99-A II or the Deluxe II all version 1 Boards are on the series 3000 bios's now which are for Broadwell-E cpu (as well as Haswell-e)


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> I have same high voltage for VCCIO on stock settings with my ASUS X99M-WS board.
> 
> Latest BIOS for this board is 3003 and not 0601 like on other borads, so maybe thats the problem.
> 
> Do you know if there is a new BIOS for this borad at work Raja ?
> 
> Thanks


On my X99-A II I get 1.295v on the top VCCIO setting and 1.425v on cache on Auto if I set the cache on the 125 strap to 4.250GHZ.









Edit: With my 5930k.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Fiery has updated AIDA64 for for the Rampage V Edition 10, Strix X99 Gaming and the X99-A II. v5.70.3875 beta can be downloaded at the link below.

http://www.aida64.com/downloads/latesta64xebeta


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up


Hello

You're welcome.

3400MHz memory speed using the 6950 is easier to do than on my 5960.


----------



## [email protected]

Nice.


----------



## Silent Scone

Tasty!


----------



## TUFinside

Sweet !


----------



## Silent Scone

Are we still commenting on the screenshot or has this turned into a spontaneous game of word association?


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are we still commenting on the screenshot or has this turned into a spontaneous game of word association?


both !


----------



## djgar

Puzzling ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 3400MHz memory speed using the 6950 is easier to do than on my 5960.


Hey Praz.... any chance the R5E-10 helps? I still can;t get 1T to post with the 6950X above 2666, whereas the 8 sticks had no problem doing so with the 5960x on the R5E using bios 1701 at 2666-3200 (bios 3101 on the R5E just won't do 1T with my kit).









5960X


6950X (bios 3101)



(both gsat stable)


----------



## Silent Scone

It's HCI Memtest time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's HCI Memtest time.


with 64GB of ram, even with 20 instances it's just not reasonable.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's HCI Memtest time.


Definitely nap time! I use the Deluxe version - 5 hours for 16GB, 24 hours for 32GB ...

My 6900K just shipped, should be here tomorrow. I guess I'll be experimenting all week long! Thank you @[email protected] for the OC guidelines


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey Praz.... any chance the R5E-10 helps? I still can;t get 1T to post with the 6950X above 2666, whereas the 8 sticks had no problem doing so with the 5960x on the R5E using bios 1701 at 2666-3200 (bios 3101 on the R5E just won't do 1T with my kit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5960X
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6950X (bios 3101)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> (both gsat stable)


Hello

I haven''t done a direct comparison of the two boards. It may help that I'm using 3600 CAS15 rated kits.


----------



## Silent Scone

Picked up this kit

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232327&ignorebbr=1


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I haven''t done a direct comparison of the two boards. It may help that I'm using 3600 CAS15 rated kits.


Hi Praz,

Did you combine two F4-3600C15D-16GTZ kits with manual tuning? When you said easier to do 3400MHz on the 6950X than 5960X, was it possible at all to get full stability with the HW-E counterpart?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I haven''t done a direct comparison of the two boards. It may help that I'm using 3600 CAS15 rated kits.


ah... those are very good ram sticks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Picked up this kit
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232327&ignorebbr=1


Nice! Gonna take longer than a cat-nap with HCi.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah... those are very good ram sticks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Gonna take longer than a cat-nap with HCi.


They're on order! Currently resided to CAS12-13-13-35-1T on these dinosaurs







http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-lpx-32gb-4x8gb-ddr4-dram-2666mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m4a2666c16


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> They're on order! Currently resided to CAS12-13-13-35-1T on these dinosaurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-lpx-32gb-4x8gb-ddr4-dram-2666mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m4a2666c16


I love the picture on the product website pointing out the DDR4 index slot.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I love the picture on the product website pointing out the DDR4 index slot.


lol, makes you wonder doesn't it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hi Praz,
> 
> Did you combine two F4-3600C15D-16GTZ kits with manual tuning? When you said easier to do 3400MHz on the 6950X than 5960X, was it possible at all to get full stability with the HW-E counterpart?


Hello

Yes two kits are combined. The same configuration was fully stable with a 5960 and the R5E but took a lot work to do.


----------



## Silent Scone

Chuck Norris-esque memory anecdote describing Praz' abilities with combining high frequency memory kits should be inserted here


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Chuck Norris-esque memory anecdote describing Praz' abilities with combining high frequency memory kits should be inserted here


it like... "don't attempt this at home"


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Chuck Norris-esque memory anecdote describing Praz' abilities with combining high frequency memory kits should be inserted here


Hmmm ... Praz the DIMM Ninja ...


----------



## Silent Scone

No, that's actually quite insulting lol.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes two kits are combined. The same configuration was fully stable with a 5960 and the R5E but took a lot work to do.


Interesting, good job btw! That's mighty impressive.


----------



## viperguy212

Hey all,

Just picked up a Hero Alpha board a few weeks ago and all is well except for a strange issue.

For the past 2-3 days every time I plug in a set of headphones its detecting the ohms to be over 150 ohms... which is very odd considering one is 60 ohm and the other 30 ohm. The weird part is it worked fine the first week or so I had the motherboard.

I tried reinstalling the audio drivers again, power cycling, unplug all input, etc. with no luck yet.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, that's actually quite insulting lol.


Hmm! Why so?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperguy212*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Just picked up a Hero Alpha board a few weeks ago and all is well except for a strange issue.
> 
> For the past 2-3 days every time I plug in a set of headphones its detecting the ohms to be over 150 ohms... which is very odd considering one is 60 ohm and the other 30 ohm. The weird part is it worked fine the first week or so I had the motherboard.
> 
> I tried reinstalling the audio drivers again, power cycling, unplug all input, etc. with no luck yet.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks!


Wrong thread









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hmm! Why so?


Never mind


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wrong thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind


Better ease off on the sugar!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Better ease off on the sugar!


sugar+caffine = the right stuff.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sugar+caffine = the right stuff.


























Awaiting Fed Ex ....


----------



## djgar

So Fed Ex delivers and I look at the Intel box: Core i7 ... 6800K???!!! ***!!!









Then looking at the UPC product label ... 6900K??? So which is it??? Looking closely at the chip through the transparent plastic I can make out 6900K ... sheesh! So I get a 6900K packaged in a 6800K box. It doesn't look like a repackaged "previously owned" (I'm guessing there aren't too many of those ATM) and the chip looks mint - no sign of any scratches or fingerprints etc.

I'm guessing they're being environmentally conscious and rather than throw away a bunch of unused 6800K boxes they decided to use them for the 6900K.









So, let's see if it's a dud, beauty or somewhere in between ...


----------



## MR-e

Oh man, the packaging demons got you too?!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Oh man, the packaging demons got you too?!


I take it you've been through that too ...


----------



## MR-e

I'm in the process of RMA'ing my board, but no stock so I just sit and twiddle my thumbs








Came with no accessories and was more of an engineering sample than retail.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> So Fed Ex delivers and I look at the Intel box: Core i7 ... 6800K???!!! ***!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then looking at the UPC product label ... 6900K??? So which is it??? Looking closely at the chip through the transparent plastic I can make out 6900K ... sheesh! So I get a 6900K packaged in a 6800K box. It doesn't look like a repackaged "previously owned" (I'm guessing there aren't too many of those ATM) and the chip looks mint - no sign of any scratches or fingerprints etc.
> 
> I'm guessing they're being environmentally conscious and rather than throw away a bunch of unused 6800K boxes they decided to use them for the 6900K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, let's see if it's a dud, beauty or somewhere in between ...


the INtel box should have the INtel seal intact. Otherwise send it back.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the INtel box should have the INtel seal intact. Otherwise send it back.


Everything is intact and factory sealed. No sign of tampering however minuscule


----------



## Silent Scone

heh, that's not funny. Few moments of panic


----------



## vibraslap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> So Fed Ex delivers and I look at the Intel box: Core i7 ... 6800K???!!! ***!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then looking at the UPC product label ... 6900K??? So which is it??? Looking closely at the chip through the transparent plastic I can make out 6900K ... sheesh! So I get a 6900K packaged in a 6800K box. It doesn't look like a repackaged "previously owned" (I'm guessing there aren't too many of those ATM) and the chip looks mint - no sign of any scratches or fingerprints etc.
> 
> I'm guessing they're being environmentally conscious and rather than throw away a bunch of unused 6800K boxes they decided to use them for the 6900K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, let's see if it's a dud, beauty or somewhere in between ...


I got mine from Silicon Lottery and it came the exact same way, 6800 box and factory applied 6900 sticker. Def said 6900 on the chip and has 8 full cores. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> I got mine from Silicon Lottery and it came the exact same way, 6800 box and factory applied 6900 sticker. Def said 6900 on the chip and has 8 full cores. I wouldn't worry.


Ahh! Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I'm in the process of RMA'ing my board, but no stock so I just sit and twiddle my thumbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came with no accessories and was more of an engineering sample than retail.


This was collector's edtion mobo


----------



## Dair76

Hi folks. Is anyone here using the X99-E? I think it'll be the board in my impending build, so I'm just looking for general feedbacl/thoughts/experiences etc... Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

That's the kinda sheet that gets one's gills flappin'.


----------



## djgar

OK, preliminary tests have switching to offset mode @ 125 strap from adaptive to get better memory speed. Currently at 4375 MHz / 3333 @ 14-15-14-34-CR1 passing 1 hr GSAT and half hr RealBench.for a quicky.

My 6900K doesn't like BCLK different from strap, don't know if it's chip or Broadwell-E specific. On with the show - errr.... stress!


----------



## GRABibus

Question about LLC on X99-Deluxe II :
options are from "Auto" to level1, level2, etc....

So, according to my understanding, there is no way to disable LLC. Right ?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Question about LLC on X99-Deluxe II :
> options are from "Auto" to level1, level2, etc....
> 
> So, according to my understanding, there is no way to disable LLC. Right ?


The highest level will be like disabling LLC, not exactly, but you don't want that anyway.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The highest level will be like disabling LLC, not exactly, but you don't want that anyway.


I Will see the impact of LLC on My temps.
Currently I am on auto and My temps are a little bit High.
Maybe, on higher LLC Level, this Will Help from Heat point of view to raise from 4.5ghz to 4.6ghz.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I Will see the impact of LLC on My temps.
> Currently I am on auto and My temps are a little bit High.
> Maybe, on higher LLC Level, this Will Help from Heat point of view to raise from 4.5ghz to 4.6ghz.


You should read this: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59651-R5E-VCCIN-LLC-7-amp-8-quot-measured-quot
R5E and Deluxe will act the same way.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You should read this: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59651-R5E-VCCIN-LLC-7-amp-8-quot-measured-quot
> R5E and Deluxe will act the same way.


Power circuits are different for these two boards, so things won't be identical from a waveform point of view, though the behaviour of the levels will be broadly similar.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Power circuits are different for these two boards, so things won't be identical.


Roger that, yet are they that fundamentally different that he will see a difference in CPU temperature from auto LLC auto to another value, because that is his question...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Roger that, yet are they that fundamentally different that he will see a difference in CPU temperature from auto LLC auto to another value, because that is his question...


That post doesn't detail CPU temps for differing levels of VCCIN. Additional voltage due to VCCIN LLC into the FIVR will need to be dissipated, tho its impact isn't massive.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That post doesn't detail CPU temps for differing levels of VCCIN. Additional voltage due to VCCIN LLC into the FIVR will need to be dissipated, tho its impact isn't massive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I Will see the impact of LLC on My temps.
> Currently I am on auto and My temps are a little bit High.
> Maybe, on higher LLC Level, this Will Help from Heat point of view to raise from 4.5ghz to 4.6ghz.


He is refering to his CPU (core) frequency here, so yes he is talking about his CPU temperature. He confirmed it to me in PM.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> He is refering to his CPU (core) frequency here, so yes he is talking about his CPU temperature. He confirmed it to me in PM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You should read this: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59651-R5E-VCCIN-LLC-7-amp-8-quot-measured-quot
> R5E and Deluxe will act the same way.


I was referring to you linking him to my post on ROG, not his posts here. The post I made on ROG does not discuss CPU temps in relation to LLC.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I was referring to you linking him to my post on ROG, not his posts here. The post I made on ROG does not discuss CPU temps in relation to LLC.


And I linked your post over the Asus forum for him to understand what the LLC does. To my understanding, changing LLC will not affect his CPU temp much, if at all. Correct me if I'm wrong.
To go back a little, he had an MSI board and his CPU temp were lower. I and others said it was because his cache OC dramatically changed, on the MSI he was a 3.8Ghz and now he reaches 4.5Ghz.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The highest level will be like disabling LLC, not exactly, but you don't want that anyway.


I observed following facts (To be confirmed) :
- If I set my Core OC to 4.5Ghz and let Cache at Auto and RAM at Auto => CPU Temperatures remains acceptable Under stress.
- Then, if I set my cache OC to 4.5GHz in addition to Core OC 4.5GHz and let RAM at auto, CPU temperatures remain acceptable also.
- When I set my RAM OC in addition to Core and Cache OC, then I see much higher CPU temperatures..

?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I observed following facts (To be confirmed) :
> - If I set my Core OC to 4.5Ghz and let Cache at Auto and RAM at Auto => CPU Temperatures remains acceptable Under stress.
> - Then, if I set my cache OC to 4.5GHz in addition to Core OC 4.5GHz and let RAM at auto, CPU temperatures remain acceptable also.
> - When I set my RAM OC in addition to Core and Cache OC, then I see much higher CPU temperatures..
> 
> ?


either the ram OC is causing error correction and increasing power consumption, or the ram OC in combo with the very high cache OC you are running is working the I/O hard. You can try increasing CPU VCCIO 1 to 3 notches (eg, 1.0875V is 3 notches) to avoid any "rail steal".


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> either the ram OC is causing error correction and increasing power consumption, or the ram OC in combo with the very high cache OC you are running is working the I/O hard. You can try increasing CPU VCCIO 1 to 3 notches (eg, 1.0875V is 3 notches) to avoid any "rail steal".


My CPU VCCIO 1.05v is already set at 1.1v


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> either the ram OC is causing error correction and increasing power consumption, or the ram OC in combo with the very high cache OC you are running is working the I/O hard. You can try increasing CPU VCCIO 1 to 3 notches (eg, 1.0875V is 3 notches) to avoid any "rail steal".


OC socket parameters will be set to draw (allow) more power when all these rails are overclocked simultaneously, hence higher temps.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> OC socket parameters will be set to draw (allow) more power when all these rails are overclocked simultaneously, hence higher temps.


This. ^^

Quite a few rails involved here that will have an influence on current draw and thus heat.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Interesting, good job btw! That's mighty impressive.


Hello

Seems things start to fall apart pretty fast once going past 3400 memory speed. Still working on 3466 but it is not worth the jump if timings need to be changed. With OC Socket tuning I have been able to get SA voltage back down to stock value.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Seems things start to fall apart pretty fast once going past 3400 memory speed. Still working on 3466 but it is not worth the jump if timings need to be changed. With OC Socket tuning I have been able to get SA voltage back down to stock value.


That's very tidy. Things across the table from top to bottom are much improved with Broadwell-E. Without any manual adjustment to OC socket settings, 4x8gb 2666 CAS 12 requires no additional VCCSA for me. Not quite 3400, but most HWE cpu would require intervention.


----------



## MR-e

Ahh the ever so elusive OC Socket Tuning. Can't armchair my way through that one lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

The settings themselves are not elusive if you understand what they are for, it's getting them to do what you want. The fact it is that way is commendable, as the boards do a stellar job of handling these signals for you. If they did not, this forum would be extremely quiet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The settings themselves are not elusive if you understand what they are for, it's getting them to do what you want. The fact it is that way is commendable, as the boards do a stellar job of handling these signals for you. If they did not, *this forum would be extremely quiet*.


I'd bet the opposite.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> OC socket parameters will be set to draw (allow) more power when all these rails are overclocked simultaneously, hence higher temps.


Seems to be confirmed.
Combo OC Cache + OC Memory has a big influence on Core temps.
I have put the same settings as on my former MSI for cache frequency (3.9GHz), RAM frequency (2666MHz), cache voltage (1.1V) and RAM voltage (1.2V)
I increased Vcore to 1.23V and Core frequency to 4.6GHz

I didn't reach 80°c on hottest core after 2 minutes of OCCT at 26°C ambiant.

That's let me optimistic to set up a 4.6GHz Core / 4.5GHz Cache when my room temperatures decrease to 24°C maximum, with maximum 80°c on hottest core during OCCT.


----------



## The Veterant

@ Raja, Praz or any Deluxe II owner,

I just bought the Deluxe II motherboard and my question for those people mention above is, the thunderbolt card that the Deluxe II come w/ it is compatible w/ an Apple thunderbolt monitor? Thanks for the promptly answer guys. If it is, I be able to install Windows 10 Pro without any OS X intervention?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Veterant*
> 
> @ Raja, Praz or any Deluxe II owner,
> 
> I just bought the Deluxe II motherboard and my question for those people mention above is, the thunderbolt card that the Deluxe II come w/ it is compatible w/ an Apple thunderbolt monitor? Thanks for the promptly answer guys. If it is, I be able to install Windows 10 Pro without any OS X intervention?


Can't help you, sorry. I didn't install this card on my Deluxe II.


----------



## djgar

OK, 6900K status... these are definitely different animals. Switched from Adaptive to Offset vcore. Minor (decimals) increases to the default BCLK seem OK (nothing like the 100 -> 104.7 I had in Haswell-E), as are larger decreases. I noticed the vcore offset effect on the actual vcore varied with the CPU max frequency which made determining the final vcore impossible from the BIOS setting and for me required a quick live run.

My current resting place is 125 strap, 125.6 BCLK + 36 mult for 4524 MHz, 3780 MHz uncore (30x), DDR4-3348 14-15-14-34-CR1. Did 1 hour GSAT and 2.5 hour RealBench (froze at 170 minutes) ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, 6900K status... these are definitely different animals. Switched from Adaptive to Offset vcore. Minor (decimals) increases to the default BCLK seem OK (nothing like the 100 -> 104.7 I had in Haswell-E), as are larger decreases. I noticed the vcore offset effect on the actual vcore varied with the CPU max frequency which made determining the final vcore impossible from the BIOS setting and for me required a quick live run.
> 
> My current resting place is 125 strap, 125.6 BCLK + 36 mult for 4524 MHz, 3780 MHz uncore (30x), DDR4-3348 14-15-14-34-CR1. Did 1 hour GSAT and 2.5 hour RealBench (froze at 170 minutes) ...


that's lookin real good! Without doubt... you like to take the odd PEG/DMI route.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's lookin real good! Without doubt... you like to take the odd PEG/DMI route.


Yeah, I like the flexibility. Are you aware of any shortcomings or negative aspects?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yeah, I like the flexibility. Are you aware of any shortcomings or negative aspects?


Depends on the CPU and devices connected to the system. If it's working ok for you, I wouldn't worry. Past 110 things get messy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yeah, I like the flexibility. Are you aware of any shortcomings or negative aspects?


nah - in the range you are working, should be fine. Above 104, with things like PCIE boot drives and sli graphics cards it can get dicey with PEG/DMI way off the reservation.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Depends on the CPU and devices connected to the system. If it's working ok for you, I wouldn't worry. Past 110 things get messy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - in the range you are working, should be fine. Above 104, with things like PCIE boot drives and sli graphics cards it can get dicey with PEG/DMI way off the reservation.


With Haswell-E I got away with 104 on 100 strap. Once in a real blue moon I would get a recovered GPU failure, so no sweat. Broadwell-E not as forgiving







- 102 would bluescreen in Windows or plain crash Linux upon entering stress mode. Things looking nice right now at 4524 MHz, and going from 6 to 8 cores definitely perked things up


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, some CPUs will go further than others - same goes for GPUs also


----------



## FeelKun

I know it's probably been asked a million times before. But what's a good 2016 refresh motherboard to pair with a 6800k? I'm a msi fan boy but I can't stand the color scheme... I'll only be using 1 graphics card (1080). I'm open to older motherboards as long as the bios works with an update. MSI or ASUS - Also need ddr4 ram recommendations 32GB 4x8GB (Budget for that 100-200$)

Looking for any recommendations

Requirements;
Budget 200-300$
Decent overclock shooting for 4.2-4.3

Thanks, I'll +rep anyone who helps out.









Current PC specs are in my sig.


----------



## djgar

OK, I think I'll rest here now until a BIOS update that may help. Up to 4550 / 3790 uncore DDR4-3370 14151434CR1. I forgot to update VDIMM in the upper left note to 1.37. I can't be sure what the actual vcore is - the CPU Core in AIDA shows 0.112. Fiery is working on it







. Did 1hour GSAT and 2.5 hours RealBench, froze around 168 minutes similar to previous 4520 run. Might be an uncore thinghy, but good enough for now.


----------



## Kbird

Hi , My new Asus X99A II has finally arrived , (RMA Replacement for X99A-3.1) but it won't boot ANYTHING , I have win10 on SSD from 3.1 board , I have bootable USB's win10, win7,etc , bootable CDRoms etc , they all get about 5 sec into the Win 10 load screen then it spontaneously Reboots usually .... it will sometimes boot off the SSD to auto Repair and sit there spinning for ...well 4 hours while I was out last night , and several other tries since , so I am hoping someone has a few ideas , as at this point I can't even reinstall Win10 if the SSD (850 EVO) was somehow corrupted when the X99A-3.1 died.

I was thinking it might be Secure Boot ? though that wasn't an issue on the 3.1 ,have tried bios 401 and 601 so far but same result.

TIA


----------



## theduke75

I've recently bought a x99-a/usb3.1, an i7 6850k and 4x8GB Vengeance LPX 2400. it won't boot. error code 53. Probably the problem is on the MB firmware (i suppose) so i tried to update it with the flashback utility button. I've already downloaded the latest from Asus but I don't know the exact filename to rename the bios file on my usb stick. Can someone help me? Thanks


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theduke75*
> 
> I've recently bought a x99-a/usb3.1, an i7 6850k and 4x8GB Vengeance LPX 2400. it won't boot. error code 53. Probably the problem is on the MB firmware (i suppose) so i tried to update it with the flashback utility button. I've already downloaded the latest from Asus but I don't know the exact filename to rename the bios file on my usb stick. Can someone help me? Thanks


X99AU31.CAP


----------



## theduke75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> X99AU31.CAP


Thank you! tomorrow i'll try!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theduke75*
> 
> Thank you! tomorrow i'll try!


Have fun!


----------



## kx11

i just installed i7 6950x on ASUS Deluxe II and something isn't right

here's the error message i get when i try to see the cores behavior from AIsuit



Bios ver.0601

benchmarks and games run fine btw


----------



## djgar

I started getting an unknown device, ACPI\INT3510\2&DABA3FF&2

Any ideas?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i just installed i7 6950x on ASUS Deluxe II and something isn't right
> 
> here's the error message i get when i try to see the cores behavior from AIsuit
> 
> 
> 
> Bios ver.0601
> 
> benchmarks and games run fine btw


No issues here on W10. Have you tried running as administrator?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I started getting an unknown device, ACPI\INT3510\2&DABA3FF&2
> 
> Any ideas?


get all windows updates, then insert the MB OEM DVD in your drive, update the driver and point the search tool to the DVD. I had the same ACPI device issues and this fixed it.


----------



## Streetdragon

i have a little problem. Wrote everything already in this thread : http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/19520#post_25292184
hope someone can help me... is it the cpu? the motherboard or the ram?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> get all windows updates, then insert the MB OEM DVD in your drive, update the driver and point the search tool to the DVD. I had the same ACPI device issues and this fixed it.


I found the culprit - it's the Intel Turbo Max 3. I loaded the software and away it went. For now I have the actual software disabled but since the driver is loaded no more unknown device







. Maybe I'll activate it at some point, but I've read it may not be optimal ATM.


----------



## iBruce

Praz? Raja?

This may be a dumb question, what do we rename the bios for the Rampage 5 Edition 10?

R5E.CAP

OR

R5E10.CAP

Thanks guys, my board just arrived yesterday.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_6692_zpsqhvbqlz3.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_6693_zpsdh8jqwd1.jpg.html


----------



## Praz

Hello

To use USB BIOS Flashback with the R5E10 rename the BIOS file to R5E10.CAP


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> To use USB BIOS Flashback with the R5E10 rename the BIOS file to R5E10.CAP


OK, thank you Praz.

I'm not getting any flashing of the bios 1 LED no matter how long I hold down the flashback button, even though bios flashback blue LED and the LED on my USB drive are flashing as normal.

attempting to install bios 601 out of the box, I have no CPU yet.

help!

Heres an out of the box RGB default video. Very Nice indeed.


----------



## djgar

I believe you need a CPU to flash the BIOS, otherwise who's going to do the work?


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I believe you need a CPU to flash the BIOS, otherwise who's going to do the work?


Not according to the manual, no CPU, no memory, only power to the mobo for Bios Flashback.

Praz must be on lunch break.









Although I do need a CPU to boot into bios and confirm if the new bios write was successful.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Not according to the manual, no CPU, no memory, only power to the mobo for Bios Flashback.
> 
> Praz must be on lunch break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I do need a CPU to boot into bios and confirm if the new bios write was successful.


cpu is not needed for a bios flashback. Just PSU and all power connections to the MB.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cpu is not needed for a bios flashback. Just PSU and all power connections to the MB.


And there are only two pwr connections to the mobo correct?

Why is the 8-pin connection even needed for bios update?


----------



## iBruce

This was my setup four months ago for the M8E bios flashback, no issues at all.

The bios chip 1 LED flashed along with the rear I/O.

Today, I get NO bios chip 1 LED flashing when installing new bios with the R5E10.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4674_zpscont8ugr.jpg.html


----------



## iBruce

I'll just stage a Sit-In until I get an answer.









I have 30days to send the board back to Newegg, but I don't want to.

Praz and Raja were right here, where did they go???

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_6651_zpstiqnqbae.jpg.html


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Not according to the manual, no CPU, no memory, only power to the mobo for Bios Flashback.
> 
> Praz must be on lunch break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I do need a CPU to boot into bios and confirm if the new bios write was successful.


I didn't find anything in my manual stating that, but doesn't mean you're not correct


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I didn't find anything in my manual stating that, but doesn't mean you're not correct


Yea, I just went though this out of the box initial bios feedback update with the Maximus VIII Extreme not long ago.

But with that board, when pushing the flashback button on the rear I/O panel, the Bios 1 LED flashed immediately and throughout the update process.

With the Rampage V Edition 10, I get NO flashing indication of the Bios 1 LED, it just glows static the entire process.

So I may have a bad board, just arrived from Newegg Indiana warehouse yesterday.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Seems my lunch break is finally over. During the USB BIOS Flashback the Flashback button should flash while the update is taking place. If this does not happen review the procedure you are using and correct the point of failure on your end.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Yea, I just went though this out of the box initial bios feedback update with the Maximus VIII Extreme not long ago.
> 
> But with that board, when pushing the flashback button on the rear I/O panel, the Bios 1 LED flashed immediately and throughout the update process.
> 
> With the Rampage V Edition 10, I get NO flashing indication of the Bios 1 LED, it just glows static the entire process.
> 
> So I may have a bad board, just arrived from Newegg Indiana warehouse yesterday.


So, you have only tried to flash with the ATX power connected and not the ATX and EPS power - correct?
USB is FAT32?
if yes, best to wait for your cpu before drawing any conclusions.


----------



## pathfindercod

I was wondering if anyone has the Asus x99 Strix and running dual video cards? The pice spacing is odd? What kind of sli bridge are you using? Also I noticed the manual "recommends single gpu" only for this board. Silly IMO honestly.

If the Strix drama odd and not fun to deal with. What case are you guys using that would fit the new rampage v edition 10? I have used car labs in the past but I honestly don't have. 3-7 weeks to wait for a case for this build. Not as many eatx case choices out there. I've looked at the Inwin 909, this case is very odd to me. That's about the only eatx Inwin offers. Not much in terms of Nzxt. Not a fan of thermaltake anymore. Most of the corsairs are very cheesy kinda that will hold a eatx. Then if you went with the 780t it's massive but still kinda limiting in internal space. I'm not going full water cool loop on this on, mainly want the ek predator 360 for CPU and air cool gpu's.

I'm at a mental break down here, lol.

Thanks


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Seems my lunch break is finally over. During the USB BIOS Flashback the Flashback button should flash while the update is taking place. If this does not happen review the procedure you are using and correct the point of failure on your end.


The Flashback button DOES flash.

My USB drive LED DOES flash.

My R5E10 motherboard bios 1 LED DOES NOT flash.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has the Asus x99 Strix and running dual video cards? The pice spacing is odd? What kind of sli bridge are you using? Also I noticed the manual "recommends single gpu" only for this board. Silly IMO honestly.
> 
> If the Strix drama odd and not fun to deal with. What case are you guys using that would fit the new rampage v edition 10? I have used car labs in the past but I honestly don't have. 3-7 weeks to wait for a case for this build. Not as many eatx case choices out there. I've looked at the Inwin 909, this case is very odd to me. That's about the only eatx Inwin offers. Not much in terms of Nzxt. Not a fan of thermaltake anymore. Most of the corsairs are very cheesy kinda that will hold a eatx. Then if you went with the 780t it's massive but still kinda limiting in internal space. I'm not going full water cool loop on this on, mainly want the ek predator 360 for CPU and air cool gpu's.
> 
> I'm at a mental break down here, lol.
> 
> Thanks


You would need to use slot 1 and slot 3 for SLI on the Strix.

I'm considering the Strix and the Gigabyte Ultra Gaming myself. Seems like the Gigabyte has everything the Asus has other than no WiFi/Bluetooth (has a slot to install M.2 WiFi/Bluetooth though). You can buy the GB Phoenix SLI mobo which has WiFi/BT and costs $30 more. The Asus has odd slot spacing while the GB has great spacing and they are all metal shielded vs 1 on the Asus. The GB also has LED's on the RAM slots and you can control the LED's via BIOS. Asus has 8 and 4 pin CPU connectors and the OC socket (more pins). Doubt That would make a difference on anything other than LN2 cooling.


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You would need to use slot 1 and slot 3 for SLI on the Strix.
> 
> I'm considering the Strix and the Gigabyte Ultra Gaming myself. Seems like the Gigabyte has everything the Asus has other than no WiFi/Bluetooth (has a slot to install M.2 WiFi/Bluetooth though). You can buy the GB Phoenix SLI mobo which has WiFi/BT and costs $30 more. The Asus has odd slot spacing while the GB has great spacing and they are all metal shielded vs 1 on the Asus. The GB also has LED's on the RAM slots and you can control the LED's via BIOS. Asus has 8 and 4 pin CPU connectors and the OC socket (more pins). Doubt That would make a difference on anything other than LN2 cooling.


I've had 5-6 gigabyte boards in the past and they were decent. I think I'm sticking with Asus on this one. The odd spacing on the Strix for the pice slots reminds me of the x99 Sabertooth I had. I don't know if the spacing is the same on the Strix as the Sabertooth, can't find measurements anywhere. I need to find out what bridge would work with 1080's on the Strix. If I can't I'll go with the rampage 5 v10 with more standard spacing. I just can't seem to find a case I like to fit the rampage 5 v10.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> I've had 5-6 gigabyte boards in the past and they were decent. I think I'm sticking with Asus on this one. The odd spacing on the Strix for the pice slots reminds me of the x99 Sabertooth I had. I don't know if the spacing is the same on the Strix as the Sabertooth, can't find measurements anywhere. I need to find out what bridge would work with 1080's on the Strix. If I can't I'll go with the rampage 5 v10 with more standard spacing. I just can't seem to find a case I like to fit the rampage 5 v10.


What CPU? BTW the GB has a new BIOS.


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What CPU? BTW the GB has a new BIOS.


6950x


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> 6950x


Sweet chip. You might as well go all out and get the Asus Anniversary mobo.









Wouldn't 2 slot spacing bridges work on the Strix?


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Sweet chip. You might as well go all out and get the Asus Anniversary mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't 2 slot spacing bridges work on the Strix?


If the spacing is the same as the x99 Sabertooth then no. The only way to get 2 way sli on the x99 Sabertooth is to buy the Asus rog sli bridge (2-way) but it offers an option to take it apart and add a partner comes with to make it longer. It is in between standard spacing making it tough to sli.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> OK, thank you Praz.
> 
> I'm not getting any flashing of the bios 1 LED no matter how long I hold down the flashback button, even though bios flashback blue LED and the LED on my USB drive are flashing as normal.
> 
> attempting to install bios 601 out of the box, I have no CPU yet.
> 
> help!]


Check your manual and make sure your USB is in the right port. Om my X99-A II it wasn't the same port as my R5E but one of the bottom blue USB 3.0 ports. And I would attach the 8 pin power as well as the 24 pin too.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> The Flashback button DOES flash.
> 
> My USB drive LED DOES flash.
> 
> My R5E10 motherboard bios 1 LED DOES NOT flash.


Do they flash more then a few seconds or a few minutes or so.









Edit: And prepare the USB using the Windows 8 diskpart commands in this link.

http://www.supertalent.com/datasheets/Resetting%20USB%20drive%20using%20Windows%20Diskpart-V1.pdf

If the USB was used for a UEFI install it won't work without doing this.









Note" The 'format fs=fat32 quick' has a typo and you want to take the space out between 'fs'= and 'fat32' and a few commands don't copy and paste right. I made a .txt file, copied the commands to it and corrected them and I have it saved on my storage drive to quickly copy and paste when I want a BIOS flash USB.









Here, Open a 'command prompt' as administrator. Then run the following commands one at a time minus the numbers and brackets.

Or just search for diskpart in Windows 10 and right click and and 'Run as administrator', then no need to do '1)' as diskpart is already running.

1) diskpart
2) list disk
3) select disk n 'Replace 'n' with the USB disk number in list disk.''
4) clean
5) create partition primary
6) format fs=fat32 quick
7) active
8) assign
9) exit
10) exit


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> If the spacing is the same as the x99 Sabertooth then no. The only way to get 2 way sli on the x99 Sabertooth is to buy the Asus rog sli bridge (2-way) but it offers an option to take it apart and add a partner comes with to make it longer. It is in between standard spacing making it tough to sli.


That's horrible if it applies to the Asus Strix mobo. I'll have to go with the GB Ultra myself in that case.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> If the spacing is the same as the x99 Sabertooth then no. The only way to get 2 way sli on the x99 Sabertooth is to buy the Asus rog sli bridge (2-way) but it offers an option to take it apart and add a partner comes with to make it longer. It is in between standard spacing making it tough to sli.


I just got word from a very reliable source that you won't need a special 2-way SLI bridge for the Asus Strix. 3-way is a different story.


----------



## iBruce

I'm not happy.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_6719_zpsdsf6hcf5.jpg.html


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i have a little problem. Wrote everything already in this thread : http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/19520#post_25292184
> hope someone can help me... is it the cpu? the motherboard or the ram?


realy need help......
if the ram get warm, through gaming or memtest, the right slots cant "see" the ram anymore (c1 d1 slot). Thy system is running normaly and after a little idle time the ram reading comes back.
If i restart after losing the slots, i boot with only A1 and B1 slots. is it the motherboard that is a bit damaged? a soldered point that loses connection, when it get warm?

Replaced the CPU already and checked the pins. everything looks ok


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> realy need help......
> if the ram get warm, through gaming or memtest, the right slots cant "see" the ram anymore (c1 d1 slot). Thy system is running normaly and after a little idle time the ram reading comes back.
> If i restart after losing the slots, i boot with only A1 and B1 slots. is it the motherboard that is a bit damaged? a soldered point that loses connection, when it get warm?
> 
> Replaced the CPU already and checked the pins. everything looks ok


Remove the motherboard from the chassis and retry


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I just got word from a very reliable source that you won't need a special 2-way SLI bridge for the Asus Strix. 3-way is a different story.


That's good news! Thank you my friend.


----------



## kx11

you will need the new HB bridge for 4k gaming and 5k\surround , other than that the old Bridge\LED are enough


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Remove the motherboard from the chassis and retry


gave it a try. slot c1+d1 still went away and came back after some idle time


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> gave it a try. slot c1+d1 still went away and came back after some idle time


Sorry if I've missed this, but I take it you have already tried this at optimised defaults?


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sorry if I've missed this, but I take it you have already tried this at optimised defaults?


with optimised defaults it wont even boot. ()have the newest bios.
It starts to the desktop and till everything is loaded. hwinfo gatget says, that the cpu voltage drops hardly to 0,5V and at the end it shows 0V and the pc freezes.
Ich i apply a overclock on cpu with offset voltage this problem is gone, but the ram is still bugged


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> with optimised defaults it wont even boot. ()have the newest bios.
> It starts to the desktop and till everything is loaded. hwinfo gatget says, that the cpu voltage drops hardly to 0,5V and at the end it shows 0V and the pc freezes.
> Ich i apply a overclock on cpu with offset voltage this problem is gone, but the ram is still bugged


strange - check in bios that you have dram svid DISABLED, C-States DISABLED. Yourt vcore should not drop that low. If using adaptive vcore, disable c-states and see if it occurs again.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> strange - check in bios that you have dram svid DISABLED, C-States DISABLED. Yourt vcore should not drop that low. If using adaptive vcore, disable c-states and see if it occurs again.


still get this problems after all. My overclock is more stable then the default bios settings xD


----------



## TK421

Any differences between haswell E and broadwell E in terms of OC capability?


----------



## Kimir

yes.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Any differences between haswell E and broadwell E in terms of OC capability?


Mustang vs. Camaro







as far as frequencies & vcore. The rest is pretty much the same for me. What I can't figure out is why my latencies are higher with a higher DRAM frequency and same timing settings with the 8-core 6900K than with the 6-core 5820K. I thought they were improved







.

Edit: OK, I just woke up not long ago - my new CPU clock is slower ...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

Can someone recommended me the fastest Nvme SSD for x99 ? I have the 950 pro 256GB now but i need something faster for the OS..

I have those option here

1- Zotac Sonix 480GB PCIe Nvme SSD

2- Toshiba OCZ RD400 512GB Nvme SSD

3- Intel 750 Series 400GB ( SSDPEDMW400G4X1 )

4- Kingston Hyper-X Predator 240GB Pcie Nvme

Also how much PCIe SSD's I can use on the Rampage 10 Edition and 40 PCI lane cpu ? for sure with 2 gpu in SLI and Sound card ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Can someone recommended me the fastest Nvme SSD for x99 ? I have the 950 pro 256GB now but i need something faster for the OS..
> 
> I have those option here
> 
> 1- Zotac Sonix 480GB PCIe Nvme SSD
> 
> 2- Toshiba OCZ RD400 512GB Nvme SSD
> 
> 3- Intel 750 Series 400GB ( SSDPEDMW400G4X1 )
> 
> 4- Kingston Hyper-X Predator 240GB Pcie Nvme
> 
> Also how much PCIe SSD's I can use on the Rampage 10 Edition and 40 PCI lane cpu ? for sure with 2 gpu in SLI and Sound card ?


https://www.scan.co.uk/products/1tb-samsung-sm961-nvme-mlc-v-nand-m2-ssd-pcie-30-x4-80mm-read-3200-mb-sec-write-1800-mb-sec-450k-400


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Can someone recommended me the fastest Nvme SSD for x99 ? I have the 950 pro 256GB now but i need something faster for the OS..
> 
> I have those option here
> 
> 1- Zotac Sonix 480GB PCIe Nvme SSD
> 
> 2- Toshiba OCZ RD400 512GB Nvme SSD
> 
> 3- Intel 750 Series 400GB ( SSDPEDMW400G4X1 )
> 
> 4- Kingston Hyper-X Predator 240GB Pcie Nvme
> 
> Also how much PCIe SSD's I can use on the Rampage 10 Edition and 40 PCI lane cpu ? for sure with 2 gpu in SLI and Sound card ?


What aspect of the OS do you feel the SSD speed is affecting? Frankly, you'd do better by tuning the OC better than XMP will. If you want fast boot times, it will take more than a fast SSD.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Can someone recommended me the fastest Nvme SSD for x99 ? I have the 950 pro 256GB now but i need something faster for the OS..
> 
> I have those option here
> 
> 1- Zotac Sonix 480GB PCIe Nvme SSD
> 
> 2- Toshiba OCZ RD400 512GB Nvme SSD
> 
> 3- Intel 750 Series 400GB ( SSDPEDMW400G4X1 )
> 
> 4- Kingston Hyper-X Predator 240GB Pcie Nvme
> 
> Also how much PCIe SSD's I can use on the Rampage 10 Edition and 40 PCI lane cpu ? for sure with 2 gpu in SLI and Sound card ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What aspect of the OS do you feel the SSD speed is affecting? Frankly, you'd do better by tuning the OC better than XMP will. If you want fast boot times, it will take more than a fast SSD.


Hello

This ^^

All of the SSDs listed will provide a similar overall user experience.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/1tb-samsung-sm961-nvme-mlc-v-nand-m2-ssd-pcie-30-x4-80mm-read-3200-mb-sec-write-1800-mb-sec-450k-400


wow, 3600mhz read.. that what i need








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What aspect of the OS do you feel the SSD speed is affecting? Frankly, you'd do better by tuning the OC better than XMP will. If you want fast boot times, it will take more than a fast SSD.


The write speed on my 950 pro is low.. 900mb







Ram speed affect the boot time ? really ?









The Rampage 10 will be avaliable here after 2 week, but if Gskill didn't drop new memory kit, i will order the Tz 3200C14.. I think that fast enough ?

how yo like the Intel 750 one ? its Ugly but i can paint that ...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This ^^
> 
> All of the SSDs listed will provide a similar overall user experience.


Hello

The SSD's listes above Vs SM961 ?

also no one answer, how much PCIe ssd's i can use on Rampage 10 and 40 PCI lane cpu ? 2 card in SLI and sound card.. I'm thinking about switching from 2* 850 Evo 1TB to Nvme ssd's..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> wow, 3600mhz read.. that what i need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The write speed on my 950 pro is low.. 900mb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ram speed affect the boot time ? really ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rampage 10 will be avaliable here after 2 week, but if Gskill didn't drop new memory kit, i will order the Tz 3200C14.. I think that fast enough ?
> 
> how yo like the Intel 750 one ? its Ugly but i can paint that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> The SSD's listes above Vs SM961 ?
> 
> also no one answer, how much PCIe ssd's i can use on Rampage 10 and 40 PCI lane cpu ? 2 card in SLI and sound card.. I'm thinking about switching from 2* 850 Evo 1TB to Nvme ssd's..


the 750 series are very solid - and fast. I have both PCIE and U.2 drives. Some of these edgy m.2 drives can be tricky to load windows and require a bit of patience. Just realize that listed bandwidth on any of these drives is not what you will experience. I thik you will be a bit disappointed from a seat-of-the-pants perspective coming from a good raid 0.









a lot depends on how you set windows up (sysprepaudit), whether you use a dedicated small SSD for the page file, etc.


----------



## KedarWolf

Question.

On my X99-A II I want to buy a two way SLI bridge. It doesn't have standard PCI-E spacing. For SlI 16x/16x it slots 1 and 4 on the PCI-E diagram.



Would a two slot SLI bridge work like this high bandwidth one that is coming out soon? I'm pretty sure it would, I think it's three way SLI bridges that become an issue.









http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-2W-0027-LR


----------



## Silent Scone

Whichever one is 60mm. (2 way long)


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Question.
> 
> On my X99-A II I want to buy a two way SLI bridge. It doesn't have standard PCI-E spacing. For SlI 16x/16x it slots 1 and 4 on the PCI-E diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> Would a two slot SLI bridge work like this high bandwidth one that is coming out soon? I'm pretty sure it would, I think it's three way SLI bridges that become an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-2W-0027-LR


So the one in the box is no good for normal SLI ? I just got this board , but can't test ATM, as I think my 5820K died with the X99A-3-1.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Whichever one is 60mm. (2 way long)


I think it's the 80mm spacing for PCIE slots _1 and _3?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> So the one in the box is no good for normal SLI ? I just got this board , but can't test ATM, as I think my 5820K died with the X99A-3-1.


You can use the one in the box but the bridge I linked to is a new high bandwidth bridge and it really helps performance with 1080s etc. and I hope with my two Titan X's in 4K G-Sync. If you are doing 4K or 1440p 144hz etc. the HB bridge is a good idea.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think it's the 80mm spacing for PCIE slots _1 and _3?


I think Scone is right. If you look at the bottom picture in the link the 60mm bridge (1 slot spacing) is for a two slot GPU plus one slot space and then a second two slot card.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-2W-0027-LR

So it would work with cards in the pci-e slots 1 and 4.


----------



## Silent Scone

I normally am.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I normally am.


I hate when people compare God to Scone, I mean he's good, but he's not Scone.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I hate when people compare God to Scone, I mean he's good, but he's not Scone.


Surely you mean "... He's good, but He's not Scone.







"

Yeah, yeah, I know - don't call you Surely ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You can use the one in the box but the bridge I linked to is a new high bandwidth bridge and it really helps performance with 1080s etc. and I hope with my two Titan X's in 4K G-Sync. If you are doing 4K or 1440p 144hz etc. the HB bridge is a good idea.


lol - as AFAIK, the HD bridge is a 1080-specific pitch.

* bow to the scone*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I normally am.


lol - thought you were too... well, until ^^ this post.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Can someone recommended me the fastest Nvme SSD for x99 ? I have the 950 pro 256GB now but i need something faster for the OS..
> 
> I have those option here
> 
> 1- Zotac Sonix 480GB PCIe Nvme SSD
> 
> 2- Toshiba OCZ RD400 512GB Nvme SSD
> 
> 3- Intel 750 Series 400GB ( SSDPEDMW400G4X1 )
> 
> 4- Kingston Hyper-X Predator 240GB Pcie Nvme
> 
> Also how much PCIe SSD's I can use on the Rampage 10 Edition and 40 PCI lane cpu ? for sure with 2 gpu in SLI and Sound card ?


SM961 my brotha


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - as AFAIK, the HD bridge is a 1080-specific pitch.
> 
> * bow to the scone*.
> lol - thought you were too... well, until ^^ this post.


Yeah, you're right too, Jpmboy, I posted in the EVGA forum, no point with a Titan X.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> So the one in the box is no good for normal SLI ? I just got this board , but can't test ATM, as I think my 5820K died with the X99A-3-1.
> 
> 
> 
> You can use the one in the box but the bridge I linked to is a new high bandwidth bridge and it really helps performance with 1080s etc. and I hope with my two Titan X's in 4K G-Sync. If you are doing 4K or 1440p 144hz etc. the HB bridge is a good idea.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, no 980 or 1080's here so I'll be good.....


----------



## kx11

new bios is out for Deluxe II


----------



## Silent Scone

No reason to upgrade for me, all functionality and overclocking is spot on. Tends to be the way with refresh boards. The platform has come a long way.


----------



## LukkyStrike

I am hoping that Raja or someone else with some M.2 Experience could help me.

So i picked up a 950pro 256gb to play around with and I am having some issues. I am only showing a link speed 4 of 8, width x4 of x4 and bandwidth 16 of 32. I am not so concerned about the actual performance but I am puzzled as to why i cannot get the thing to run at its rated link and bandwidth settings.

I have manually set Gen 3 for the PCE_5 slot, as that is the slot that the M.2 slot on the motherboard uses for the lanes.

I have formatted the drive correctly, and then installed a clean w10 pro install on it.

I have booted a few times and it is recognized properly, is there something I am missing?

I have the 3101 BIOS, 5930k, 2x GTX980 in PCIE16_1 and PCIE16_3. (OG x99-Deluxe)

I am a bit lost, I mean the performance is great, just confused as to why I cannot run at its max potential.


----------



## TK421

X99 Deluxe have bios above 3101?


----------



## Digitalwolf

Wanted to see if I can get an answer to this here...

I have an Asus X99 Deluxe II with the Aura lighting header. My board has the 0601 bios and the only version of Aura software listed for it. In the lighting control all the options work except for...

1) Music Effect

2) CPU Temp

In comparison I have two Z170 boards with Aura headers (Formula and Hero Alpha) and all the options work fine on those.

With my Deluxe II choosing either of the above options does nothing... If you have Static lighting it stays.. if you are using breathing/strobing or color cycle they just keep doing their thing. Like you never chose either of those options. The only way I have ever got them to work is by turning to on/off option off and on over and over and sometimes music effect will work. Sometimes all the LED's just shut off and will not come back on until you reboot.

Also the Aura header only seems to work if I have the "Sync LED" box checked... if I don't have it checked I can play with what ever options I want to in the Aura software and nothing happens. The only "effect" that will work... is if you set the bios option to default and then they will do the white light breathing like all the other lights. If you have it set to Auto (for full software control) they will never come on unless synced.

Actually the Asus Logo is the only one that works on its own... all the other options (there are 4 total counting the logo) will only work while synced. Comparing again to the Z170 boards I have... all the options work on their own and the only "issue" is having to reapply settings now and again after a complete power off etc

So I am trying to find out if this is just a current issue with bios/software or... if perhaps my board is having issues. Beyond the Aura header issue... I have been really pleased with this board.


----------



## GRABibus

0801 beta BIOS has been released for ASUS Deluxe II :

What are the real benefits and improvments versus 0601 ?


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> X99 Deluxe have bios above 3101?


No, that is the latest for the original Deluxe


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> Wanted to see if I can get an answer to this here...
> 
> I have an Asus X99 Deluxe II with the Aura lighting header. My board has the 0601 bios and the only version of Aura software listed for it. In the lighting control all the options work except for...
> 
> 1) Music Effect
> 
> 2) CPU Temp
> 
> In comparison I have two Z170 boards with Aura headers (Formula and Hero Alpha) and all the options work fine on those.
> 
> With my Deluxe II choosing either of the above options does nothing... If you have Static lighting it stays.. if you are using breathing/strobing or color cycle they just keep doing their thing. Like you never chose either of those options. The only way I have ever got them to work is by turning to on/off option off and on over and over and sometimes music effect will work. Sometimes all the LED's just shut off and will not come back on until you reboot.
> 
> Also the Aura header only seems to work if I have the "Sync LED" box checked... if I don't have it checked I can play with what ever options I want to in the Aura software and nothing happens. The only "effect" that will work... is if you set the bios option to default and then they will do the white light breathing like all the other lights. If you have it set to Auto (for full software control) they will never come on unless synced.
> 
> Actually the Asus Logo is the only one that works on its own... all the other options (there are 4 total counting the logo) will only work while synced. Comparing again to the Z170 boards I have... all the options work on their own and the only "issue" is having to reapply settings now and again after a complete power off etc
> 
> So I am trying to find out if this is just a current issue with bios/software or... if perhaps my board is having issues. Beyond the Aura header issue... I have been really pleased with this board.


For me alos, Music and CPU temp don't work.
What does mean "ASUS Logo" on the left side of the software menu ?
I have no asus Logo with is lighted on on the motherboeard...


----------



## Kutalion

Guys, anybody using RVE with new broadwells? And which bios, having horrid issues with 6900k not accepting or booting past 41 multi, no matter tge voltage.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> What does mean "ASUS Logo" on the left side of the software menu ?
> I have no asus Logo with is lighted on on the motherboeard...


That's because regardless of the label there is no "logo".

If you look at the motherboard while changing the "logo" lighting options... The LED's involved are to the left of the ram slots (between the ram slots and the back panel) and just over the top PCIe slot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Guys, anybody using RVE with new broadwells? And which bios, having horrid issues with 6900k not accepting or booting past 41 multi, no matter tge voltage.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1601679/broadwell-e-thread/940_20#post_25312154

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/9640_20#post_25306571

check these threads.

(yes, I am)


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukkyStrike*
> 
> No, that is the latest for the original Deluxe


is compatible with 6xxx skylake-e?


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> is compatible with 6xxx skylake-e?


Yes, all of the 6xxx skylake-e

As well as most Xeon chips.

Check the spec page. https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_CPU/


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukkyStrike*
> 
> Yes, all of the 6xxx skylake-e
> 
> As well as most Xeon chips.
> 
> Check the spec page. https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_CPU/


X99 is NOT compatible with skylake-e, only haswell-e and broadwell-e ...


----------



## tistou77

And it's Skylake-X (not -E)


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> And it's Skylake-X (not -E)


Well, there is a potential Skylake-E coming ...


----------



## tistou77

Skylake-E does not exist, it will Skylake-X with the new socket


----------



## Kimir

Bruh, Broadwell-E just hitted the shelve and y'all talking about Skylake-wateva HEDT already, srsly?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Skylake-E does not exist, it will Skylake-X with the new socket


The meaning of "potential" - basically a re-name .... then there's Skylake-W with 2011-3! X99 compatible?







.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> The meaning of "potential" - basically a re-name .... then there's Skylake-W with 2011-3! X99 compatible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not compatible









Skylake-W => Socket 3647, 6 channels (Skylake Xeon / Xeon Phi)
Skylake-X => Socket 2061, 4 channels => i7 (for us)


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Not compatible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylake-W => Socket 3647, 6 channels (Skylake Xeon / Xeon Phi)
> Skylake-X => Socket 2061, 4 channels => i7 (for us)


Man, these posts are really confusing. This one claims LGA 2011-3 compatibility for both Skylake-X and -W,

Skylake

I just saw another one claiming R-2061 ...
















Edit: But yeah, even if same socket, different chip set.


----------



## TK421

6xxx is broadwell E for 2011-3... derp

my mistake, I just thought that 6xxx is 6th gen


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Man, these posts are really confusing. This one claims LGA 2011-3 compatibility for both Skylake-X and -W,
> 
> Skylake
> 
> I just saw another one claiming R-2061 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: But yeah, even if same socket, different chip set.


smoky deduction from the author...








Socket R it was also the codename of "LGA 2011" initial yet it will not be compatible. And it's marked "2061 pins" in a pictures ...

Different socket and chipset


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> smoky deduction from the author...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socket R it was also the codename of "LGA 2011" initial yet it will not be compatible. And it's marked "2061 pins" in a pictures ...
> 
> Different socket and chipset


Ah, well ... maybe by then it'll be time for a new MB


----------



## Synik

Did you guys have any issues booting windows 10 from m.2 or u.2 drives with the new asus refresh boards? I heard there is a lag or delay but wondering if that was fixed with bios updates.

nevermind installed my samsung 950 pro with windows 10 just fine. booting on uefi no problems.


----------



## rolldog

I bought an X99 Deluxe II to replace my X99 Deluxe, and I'm assuming that this would be the same thread. If so, does anyone have a pic of the X99 Deluxe II with the built-in LEDs lit? I'm on vacation right now and haven't had time to install it yet, but I'm wondering if my VRM waterblock and my chipset waterblock will transfer over to the new board. If it does, I'd like to see if LEDs are in either one, which means it's either the waterblocks or the LEDs.

If the X99 Deluxe II has a different thread, please let me know because I couldn't find one.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I bought an X99 Deluxe II to replace my X99 Deluxe, and I'm assuming that this would be the same thread. If so, does anyone have a pic of the X99 Deluxe II with the built-in LEDs lit? I'm on vacation right now and haven't had time to install it yet, but I'm wondering if my VRM waterblock and my chipset waterblock will transfer over to the new board. If it does, I'd like to see if LEDs are in either one, which means it's either the waterblocks or the LEDs.
> 
> If the X99 Deluxe II has a different thread, please let me know because I couldn't find one.


I wouldn't worry about the LEDs to this extent. You can always use the 5050 RGB header with a strip if you need it. The PCH and PCIe areas are obscure once you install GPUs in the slots, anyway.


----------



## rolldog

Cool, thanks Raj

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Synik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Cool, thanks Raj
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


It is still nice. Could use more led near cpu and ram but I don't feel the urge to get led strips.

Most visible led is the crystal sound and pcie latch area. There is one above chipset but obsured by gpu


----------



## GRABibus

Any feedback already on 0801 beta Bios for Deluxe II ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Any feedback already on 0801 beta Bios for Deluxe II ?


You looking for any old excuse to run 12 hours of HCI again?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You looking for any old excuse to run 12 hours of HCI again?


No, I would like to know if I can run it 48 hours


----------



## Synik

is 30 to 40 second from power on normal boot time to windows 10 on deluxe ii and rampage v because of all the stuff they have? Or is something wrong with my setup causing slow boot? Anything I can do to lower boot time?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synik*
> 
> is 30 to 40 second from power on normal boot time to windows 10 on deluxe ii and rampage v because of all the stuff they have? Or is something wrong with my setup causing slow boot? Anything I can do to lower boot time?


How long to end of BIAS boot, and how long is Windows boot from there - how many twirls?


----------



## Synik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> How long to end of BIAS boot, and how long is Windows boot from there - how many twirls?


Takes about 17 seconds after power button to even get to the asus bios screen (fans run full blast then stop then start up for a second). Then it takes couple seconds to start UEFI asus screen where it will do about 6-7 twirls. Total takes about 39 seconds. It wasn't much better when I had the samsung 950 pro Nvme drive as boot drive. Both are GPT using rufus with UEFI. as ssd shows iastorA-OK (the intel ACHI controller). Pretty much followed http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds. I also disabled stuff i don't use on the bios like wifi, bluetooth, second set of SATA ports etc. I set it as fast boot, Full screen, time 0, CMOS? disabled, windows boot for UEFI only as boot #1. I also turned off ddr training to ignore. All firmware of all drives up to date. Can't remember anything else.


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> X99 is NOT compatible with skylake-e, only haswell-e and broadwell-e ...


Yes!!!! That was dumb of me. I had skylake on my mind when I wanted to write Broadwell... Glad I posted the CPU link.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys what is ITBM Drivers - saw it in support page under Driver Package - 2016/06/29


----------



## digix

sorry but as you have to rename the file to the bios asus x99 gaming strix
to usebios flashback?


----------



## digix

sorry but as you have to rename the file to the bios asus x99 gaming strix
to use bios flashback?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Guys what is ITBM Drivers - saw it in support page under Driver Package - 2016/06/29
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's the Turbo MAX 3 driver. You'll get an unknown device if you don't install it on the new CPUs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> sorry but as you have to rename the file to the bios asus x99 gaming strix
> to usebios flashback?


I have no idea what it is for the Strix but yes, Flashback requires a specific name not the original.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> sorry but as you have to rename the file to the bios asus x99 gaming strix
> to use bios flashback?


Hello

As with many things related to the motherboard the required name can be found in the included user manual.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> sorry but as you have to rename the file to the bios asus x99 gaming strix
> to use bios flashback?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> As with many things related to the motherboard the required name can be found in the included user manual.
Click to expand...

There is usually a bios file on the support DVD that came with the board with the correct name too eg xxxxx.CAP


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> realy need help......
> if the ram get warm, through gaming or memtest, the right slots cant "see" the ram anymore (c1 d1 slot). Thy system is running normaly and after a little idle time the ram reading comes back.
> If i restart after losing the slots, i boot with only A1 and B1 slots. is it the motherboard that is a bit damaged? a soldered point that loses connection, when it get warm?
> 
> Replaced the CPU already and checked the pins. everything looks ok


A new Motherboard (Asus rampage v extreme) solved the problems i had.
Now i can use the Ram at the XMP 3000 Speed and it wont loose the ram randomly. RMA the old board in the next days.

CPU is still crap. 1,29V for 4375Mhz...


----------



## The Veterant

Any Deluxe II owner that have got the wisdom to configure the thunderbolt extension card on the board, that it's willing to share the info, like where or what slot got configure and the bios settings to go along with, Thanks for anyone's info.


----------



## Martin778

Hi Raja, have you ever compared the readings from AISuite to let's say CPU-Z or even Aida64 / HWInfo?

I installed AISuite and I am a bit concerned about the voltage readings, they are all over the place:


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> CPU is still crap. 1,29V for 4375Mhz...


That's not crap, it's OK. Try dropping to 4250MHz with a multi of 34 (assuming 125 BCLK) and see how far you can lower Vcore. My chip stops scaling past 4.4GHz 1.26V and requires 1.32V for 4.5GHz, it's just the limit of most Haswell-E chips. As long as temperature is safe though, you shouldn't worry too much about Vcore below 1.35V.


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,
any idea why on the ASUS X99-Deluxe II the Vcore is not reported correctly ?

See screenshot of HWMonitor :

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16070708200717369814361340.png

CPU => i7-5930K
Vid set in Bios = 1.17V

Vid is correctly read by this software, but there are 2 Vcore values :
One is CPU VCORE=0.91V => ???? What's that value (it does'nt change neither at idle neither at full load).
One is VCORE=1.82V => This is my Vccin in Bios....

This I can see with all usual softwares (HWInfo, Aida64, etc....)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> any idea why on the ASUS X99-Deluxe II the Vcore is not reported correctly ?
> 
> See screenshot of HWMonitor :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16070708200717369814361340.png
> 
> 
> 
> CPU => i7-5930K
> Vid set in Bios = 1.17V
> 
> Vid is correctly read by this software, but there are 2 Vcore values :
> One is CPU VCORE=0.91V => ???? What's that value (it does'nt change neither at idle neither at full load).
> One is VCORE=1.82V => This is my Vccin in Bios....
> 
> This I can see with all usual softwares (HWInfo, Aida64, etc....)


Hello

Ask the author of HWMonitor.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Ask the author of HWMonitor.


Hello,

here is the answer of HWInfo :

*As for Vcore, it seems that the logic used by ASUS to read it doesn't work properly and even their own software/BIOS reports VID instead of Vcore. So VID reported by HWiNFO should match ASUS-reported Vcore.*

I answered this to them :

*reported Vid by HWInfo is Vid, not vcore.
I say that because at idle and full load, this Vid value reported by HWInfo doesn't change.
Vcore should be a little bit higher than Vid at full load.
This is why Vid reported by HWInfo is Vid, not Vcore....This is my opinion.*

Let's see.

Any idea ?


----------



## GRABibus

New version of AURA issue yesterday :

*Lighting Control x99 STRIX V1.03.23 (AURA)*

Works much more better for my ASUS X99-Deluxe II than former version.


----------



## digix

I have to install liquid freezer 240 where I have to connect the pump and fans on my new motherboard asus x99 Strix there are three outlets:
w_pump
CPU_FAN
cpu opt
What differences between cpu_fan and cpu-opt?
I only use aisuite to adjust the fans


----------



## kx11

what is this about in Deluxe II support ??


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> what is this about in Deluxe II support ??


It's basically ASUS' personal guarantee that the mobo adheres to the CE standards requested. Those should be PDF documents I'm guessing. More for peace of mind, means the board won't contain dangerous levels of hazardous material and will be reliable (lol, ASUS, RMA, reliable). What it does mean, is that if ASUS' are investigated and the board does contain bad stuff or a load of samples are failing, it'll be far easier to settle a lawsuit. And it'll be the guy who signed it who will be under hot fire if that happens.


----------



## Crash55

Looking to buy the Rampage V Edition 10 but am curious about PCIe Lane allocation.

6850k
PCIe 3 Slot 1 - GPU @ x16
PCIe 3 Slot 3 - GPU @ x16
U.2 - Intel 750

I read in one of the forums that using the U.2 slot turns on the M.2 slot. Will my GPU's still run at x16 or will they drop to x8?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crash55*
> 
> Looking to buy the Rampage V Edition 10 but am curious about PCIe Lane allocation.
> 
> 6850k
> PCIe 3 Slot 1 - GPU @ x16
> PCIe 3 Slot 3 - GPU @ x16
> U.2 - Intel 750
> 
> I read in one of the forums that using the U.2 slot turns on the M.2 slot. Will my GPU's still run at x16 or will they drop to x8?


When a U.2 or M.2 device is detected, bandwidth will be limited to PCIEX8_4 as this is shared - as per the manual. Assuming no other devices unmentioned are connected, the cards should operate at x16.


----------



## coolbho3k

Got the latest beta BIOS for the Deluxe II. Thunderbolt stopped working with my settings









Before on the BIOS released in May it would only work with these settings I found or I got POST error with multi-GPU:

- Install Thunderbolt driver from ASUS website or CD.
- Start with Thunderbolt turned off in BIOS.
- Pull TB card but leave the Thunderbolt header cable plugged into the motherboard and Thunderbolt card.
- Go into the BIOS
- Go to Advanced Mode
- Go to the Boot tab
- Disable Fast Boot
- Int19 Trap Response: Change to Postponed
- Above 4G Decoding - Change to Enabled.
- Make sure your OS boots with these changes.
- Plug Thunderbolt card back into PCIe slot.
- Enable Thunderbolt in the BIOS and change the AIC card location to where you have the card.
- Hope it works.

I have AIB support turned on and pointed to the correct slot. The BIOS shows the slot as occupied and at x4. It was working fine with the old BIOS.

Please ASUS make good documentation and tell us how to make Thunderbolt actually work. The current Thunderbolt EX 3 documentation doesn't even mention you have to turn Thunderbolt on in BIOS...


----------



## digix

Hello
someone can show me how to connect an Arctic Freezer 240 of Asus x99 strix?
Reading the manual is indicated to connect the pump connector of cpu fan and the radiator connector on cpu fan.
On the motherboard manual, there are three connections:
w_pump suppose to connect the pump, cpu fan and cpu opt.
How do I connect them?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> Hello
> someone can show me how to connect an Arctic Freezer 240 of Asus x99 strix?
> Reading the manual is indicated to connect the pump connector of cpu fan and the radiator connector on cpu fan.
> On the motherboard manual, there are three connections:
> w_pump suppose to connect the pump, cpu fan and cpu opt.
> How do I connect them?


Your pump on w_pump and your radiator fan on cpu_fan, voila.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Your pump on w_pump and your radiator fan on cpu_fan, voila.


that AIO come with 4 fan's.. so 4 fan's and pump, while the board have 2 fan header and 1 for the pump.. if Arctic didn't drop fan splitter that will be problem..

he need some fan splitter for that


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> that AIO come with 4 fan's.. so 4 fan's and pump, while the board have 2 fan header and 1 for the pump.. if Arctic didn't drop fan splitter that will be problem..
> 
> he need some fan splitter for that


as long as the fans don't exceed the 1A rating of the fan header, the splitter is fine... 2 fans per header.


----------



## djgar

I have 12 (yes, twelve) Noctua NF-F12 fans on my cpu_fan header, with lots of splitters







. They're only .05a each ...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have 12 (yes, twelve) Noctua NF-F12 fans on my cpu_fan header, with lots of splitters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They're only .05a each ...


What?

You'll have to speak up.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What?
> 
> You'll have to speak up.


Wait a minute while I power down!

Actually they are very quiet


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What?
> You'll have to speak up.











http://www.overclock.net/t/481420/your-computer-has-too-much-air-flow-when/0_20


----------



## Crash55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> When a U.2 or M.2 device is detected, bandwidth will be limited to PCIEX8_4 as this is shared - as per the manual. Assuming no other devices unmentioned are connected, the cards should operate at x16.


That is what I thought and what someone said they are seeing in a different thread. However I just received this from ASUS tech support in an email:

Thank you for contacting ASUS Technical Support.

We are writing back to you regarding the issue with the board.

I checked and found that it is a motherboard design limitation, So two GPU, it will drop to x8 with U.2. You can use hyperkit or M.2 with 950 Pro to acheive 16x for 2 GPU.

For any further queries, please feel free to reply to this E-Mail. We will be glad to assist you.

Thank you for choosing ASUS.

Regards,
Arnold. K


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crash55*
> 
> That is what I thought and what someone said they are seeing in a different thread. However I just received this from ASUS tech support in an email:
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Technical Support.
> 
> We are writing back to you regarding the issue with the board.
> 
> I checked and found that it is a motherboard design limitation, So two GPU, it will drop to x8 with U.2. You can use hyperkit or M.2 with 950 Pro to acheive 16x for 2 GPU.
> 
> For any further queries, please feel free to reply to this E-Mail. We will be glad to assist you.
> 
> Thank you for choosing ASUS.
> 
> Regards,
> Arnold. K


Very well, I would go with what ASUS are telling you. Also wouldn't be too concerned with it - this has been covered in many places, X8 has more than enough bandwidth.


----------



## Crash55

It is just leaving me confused. I posted back in the ROG forum again hoping that Raja will reply and give a official answer in the forum


----------



## The Veterant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolbho3k*
> 
> Got the latest beta BIOS for the Deluxe II. Thunderbolt stopped working with my settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before on the BIOS released in May it would only work with these settings I found or I got POST error with multi-GPU:
> 
> - Install Thunderbolt driver from ASUS website or CD.
> - Start with Thunderbolt turned off in BIOS.
> - Pull TB card but leave the Thunderbolt header cable plugged into the motherboard and Thunderbolt card.
> - Go into the BIOS
> - Go to Advanced Mode
> - Go to the Boot tab
> - Disable Fast Boot
> - Int19 Trap Response: Change to Postponed
> - Above 4G Decoding - Change to Enabled.
> - Make sure your OS boots with these changes.
> - Plug Thunderbolt card back into PCIe slot.
> - Enable Thunderbolt in the BIOS and change the AIC card location to where you have the card.
> - Hope it works.
> 
> I have AIB support turned on and pointed to the correct slot. The BIOS shows the slot as occupied and at x4. It was working fine with the old BIOS.
> 
> Please ASUS make good documentation and tell us how to make Thunderbolt actually work. The current Thunderbolt EX 3 documentation doesn't even mention you have to turn Thunderbolt on in BIOS...


Hey guy could tell me on what PCI-e slot you had the Thunderbolt 3 card working w/ this settings? Also did you had the Display port cable connected to the mini display port of the card, also what setting you had on the (thunderbolt tab) set to?


----------



## coolbho3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Veterant*
> 
> Hey guy could tell me on what PCI-e slot you had the Thunderbolt 3 card working w/ this settings? Also did you had the Display port cable connected to the mini display port of the card, also what setting you had on the (thunderbolt tab) set to?


I got it to work! Above instructions + everything on default except turn Thunderbolt USB support to enabled and thunderbolt boot to enabled fixed the problem I had.

Going to try cache line size at 128 because I heard it improves performance.

Everything else on default.

Thunderbolt card in last slot.

Configured PCIe like this:

First slot: GTX 1080
Third slot: GTX 1080
Last slot: Thunderbolt card
U.2 slot 1 occupied by Intel 750

Both cards run at x16, TB slot gets full 4 lanes and U.2 gets full 4 lanes. No devices are disabled, it's perfect.


----------



## GRABibus

I have a little bug with my Deluxe II and my keyboard STEELSERIES APEX M800.
I am obliged to disable fast boot in BIOS, if not, my keyboardx is not detected during post before entering in windows (Despite nervous F2 pressing), so I can never enter in BIOS with fast boot "ON".
If I disable fast boot in Bios, this is "ok".

I have tried to connect the keyboard to all USB inputs of the MOBO but that doesn't help.

Any idea how to solve this issue ?

My Bios is 0601 and the STEELSERIES APEX M800 is in the QVL materilal of the motherboard.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I have a little bug with my Deluxe II and my keyboard STEELSERIES APEX M800.
> I am obliged to disable fast boot in BIOS, if not, my keyboardx is not detected during post before entering in windows (Despite nervous F2 pressing), so I can never enter in BIOS with fast boot "ON".
> If I disable fast boot in Bios, this is "ok".
> 
> I have tried to connect the keyboard to all USB inputs of the MOBO but that doesn't help.
> 
> Any idea how to solve this issue ?
> 
> My Bios is 0601 and the STEELSERIES APEX M800 is in the QVL materilal of the motherboard.


try disabling the full screen ASUS logo so that you see the base post screen? and xHCI is enabled?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try disabling the full screen ASUS logo so that you see the base post screen? and xHCI is enabled?


Disabling ASUS logo doesn't help.
Yes, xHCI hand off enabled.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try disabling the full screen ASUS logo so that you see the base post screen? and xHCI is enabled?
> 
> 
> 
> Disabling ASUS logo doesn't help.
> Yes, xHCI hand off enabled.
Click to expand...

Try Auto on the xHCI instead of Smart Auto , it seemed to help with some USB issues I had on an Earlier X99 board. Enabled actually made it lockup for me.

xHCI Hand off is a different setting......


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Disabling ASUS logo doesn't help.
> Yes, xHCI hand off enabled.


Might be a silly question, but have you got the "USB" setting on "Full Initialization" under the fastboot options?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Might be a silly question, but have you got the "USB" setting on "Full Initialization" under the fastboot options?


Yes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Try Auto on the xHCI instead of Smart Auto , it seemed to help with some USB issues I had on an Earlier X99 board. Enabled actually made it lockup for me.
> 
> xHCI Hand off is a different setting......


Doesn't help


----------



## Fidex

Hello everyone, yesterday I built my new PC, Asus X99 5820K in a Asus Deluxe II and now I'm testing the processor speed, BIOS settings and others options
Right now, I have all the settings in default BIOS (entering the BIOS and loading the defaults) and now I was setting on data from the CPU-Z and HWMonitor and I've been a bit confused with the processor voltage.

Don't know why the CPU-Z shows core voltage in 1.00--1.010V , but the HWInfo i have Vcore with 1.808V , I have some issue here or I'm going crazy? What's the difference between "Core Voltage" in CPU-Z , Vcore in HWInfo and VCCin HWInfo?

You see some issue here? I don't know what to think about :S


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidex*
> 
> Hello everyone, yesterday I built my new PC, Asus X99 5820K in a Asus Deluxe II and now I'm testing the processor speed, BIOS settings and others options
> Right now, I have all the settings in default BIOS (entering the BIOS and loading the defaults) and now I was setting on data from the CPU-Z and HWMonitor and I've been a bit confused with the processor voltage.
> 
> Don't know why the CPU-Z shows core voltage in 1.00--1.010V , but the HWInfo i have Vcore with 1.808V , I have some issue here or I'm going crazy? What's the difference between "Core Voltage" in CPU-Z , Vcore in HWInfo and VCCin HWInfo?
> 
> You see some issue here? I don't know what to think about :S


I have the same kind of issues (See my rig in signature). Imossible to get the real Vcoire value in Aida64, HWinfo, HWMonitor, etc....
I wrote to HWMonitor forum and they told me this is ASUS which reports bad values (check my post ion this thread some pages before) :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/12680#post_25326856

CPU-Z reports Vid value (not Vcore) : this vid value is the one you set manually in Bios at Vcore.
For HWInfo which shows Vcore = 1.8V, according to me, this is Vccin in fact.

I am afraid this is not possible to monitor real Vcore value (Under full load for example) wit those softwares.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I have the same kind of issues (See my rig in signature). Imossible to get the real Vcoire value in Aida64, HWinfo, HWMonitor, etc....
> I wrote to HWMonitor forum and they told me this is ASUS which reports bad values (check my post ion this thread some pages before)


Hello

AIDA64 reports the correct voltages.


----------



## GRABibus

Hello,

On My Deluxe II, aida reports 0.9V for Vcore and My vid is 1.17v
So aida is not reporting the right value.
Hwmonitor and aida use the same sensors


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> On My Deluxe II, aida reports 0.9V for Vcore and My vid is 1.17v
> So aida is not reporting the right value.
> Hwmonitor and aida use the same sensors


Hello

ASUS motherboards are fully supported by AIDA64. If this is the case you need to contact Fiery, supply him the necessary dumps from AIDA64 and request that the reported values be fixed.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> On My Deluxe II, aida reports 0.9V for Vcore and My vid is 1.17v
> So aida is not reporting the right value.
> Hwmonitor and aida use the same sensors


If you use SpeedStep and/or adaptive voltages or even have c-states enabled I think, the voltages can show lower then when at load. Run RealBench, then check. If they are 1.17 or so on load then everything is fine.









I'm sure i hit 'Quote' when I did this post, added it though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> On My Deluxe II, aida reports 0.9V for Vcore and My vid is 1.17v
> So aida is not reporting the right value.
> Hwmonitor and aida use the same sensors


why do you think vcore and vid should be the same value? If you have disabled CPU SVID they are not gonna be, and it is only a rare occurance that mine match by any measure (including direct measurement with a DMM (makes one feel good when it does?







)
AID64 has been pretty close to the actual measured (DMM) vcore with HWE and BWE on the R5E and R5E10.

lol - must be an unstable overclock.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why do you think vcore and vid should be the same value? If you have disabled CPU SVID they are not gonna be, and it is only a rare occurance that mine match by any measure (including direct measurement with a DMM (makes one feel good when it does?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> AID64 has been pretty close to the actual measured (DMM) vcore with HWE and BWE on the R5E and R5E10.
> 
> lol - must be an unstable overclock.


CPU Svid ? In Bios ?
I Will check.

By the way, at full load, vcore shown by aida is stil 0.9V while vid is 1.17 V...


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> ASUS motherboards are fully supported by AIDA64. If this is the case you need to contact Fiery, supply him the necessary dumps from AIDA64 and request that the reported values be fixed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> If you use SpeedStep and/or adaptive voltages or even have c-states enabled I think, the voltages can show lower then when at load. Run RealBench, then check. If they are 1.17 or so on load then everything is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure i hit 'Quote' when I did this post, added it though.


Praz,
Are you sûre ?
I Will ask to Fiery.
But, I already asked to Hwinfo and they said it is a problem from ASUS (see the answer i posted some days ago).


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why do you think vcore and vid should be the same value? If you have disabled CPU SVID they are not gonna be, and it is only a rare occurance that mine match by any measure (including direct measurement with a DMM (makes one feel good when it does?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> AID64 has been pretty close to the actual measured (DMM) vcore with HWE and BWE on the R5E and R5E10.
> 
> lol - must be an unstable overclock.


Do you have a screenshot aida where we clearly can see Vid and Vcore on RE5 and RE5E10 for Hwe or Bwe ?
This Will Help.
Thank you


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AID64 has been pretty close to the actual measured (DMM) vcore with HWE and BWE on the R5E and R5E10.


Hello

Same here with both boards and processors.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> ASUS motherboards are fully supported by AIDA64. If this is the case you need to contact Fiery, supply him the necessary dumps from AIDA64 and request that the reported values be fixed.


I had that problem some weeks ago with my X99-A/U31 and reported it to Fiery (see my AIDA forum post). Fiery fixed it in the latest stable release, and working currently in latest beta. Could be MB specific.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I had that problem some weeks ago with my X99-A/U31 and reported it to Fiery (see my AIDA forum post). Fiery fixed it in the latest stable release, and working currently in latest beta. Could be MB specific.


Sorry, I can't find your post oin Aida forum about Vcore value.
Only on DIMM temperature sensors


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Sorry, I can't find your post oin Aida forum about Vcore value.
> Only on DIMM temperature sensors


Here you are









https://forums.aida64.com/topic/3396-fixed-cpu-voltage-on-asus-x99-a-usb-31-intel-6900k/


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys, what's the latest AIDA64 that supports the RVE10? Version: 5.75.3900 stable?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys, what's the latest AIDA64 that supports the RVE10? Version: 5.75.3900 stable?


Hello

I'm using 3908.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Here you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://forums.aida64.com/topic/3396-fixed-cpu-voltage-on-asus-x99-a-usb-31-intel-6900k/


Thank you.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Here you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://forums.aida64.com/topic/3396-fixed-cpu-voltage-on-asus-x99-a-usb-31-intel-6900k/


Question : do you have a different value between idel and full load for Vcore reported by Aida ?
From my side, i have Vcore reported by Aida = 1.17V => This is what I set in Bios (Vid).
At full load, I get the same value.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Do you have a screenshot aida where we clearly can see Vid and Vcore on RE5 and RE5E10 for Hwe or Bwe ?
> This Will Help.
> Thank you


sure: here is low idle, hi idle and RB x264 load:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys, what's the latest AIDA64 that supports the RVE10? Version: 5.75.3900 stable?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sure: here is low idle, hi idle and RB x264 load:


Thanks.
I see you have difference between idle and load Vcore (0.9V to 1.3V).
I assume you have ESIT and C states ?

I have also EIST and C states and my CPU Core value in Aida is 1.17V under full load and at idle...It stays the same...crazy
As my Vid is 1.17V, I should have a lower voltage than 1.17V at idle due to EIST and Cstates....


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Question : do you have a different value between idel and full load for Vcore reported by Aida ?
> From my side, i have Vcore reported by Aida = 1.17V => This is what I set in Bios (Vid).
> At full load, I get the same value.


Yes, and kind of follows VID. For me it goes from ~1.067 to ~1.368 since 5.7.3900, although I'm detecting a different bug in the 3908 beta: the SPD dimm listing no longer shows my dimm d1 but I do get the d1 dimm temperature. I'll wait for the next beta and see if it comes back before reporting.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yes, and kind of follows VID. For me it goes from ~1.067 to ~1.368 since 5.7.3900, although I'm detecting a different bug in the 3908 beta: the SPD dimm listing no longer shows my dimm d1 but I do get the d1 dimm temperature. I'll wait for the next beta and see if it comes back before reporting.


What is your Vid in Bios ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Thanks.
> I see you have difference between idle and load Vcore (0.9V to 1.3V).
> *I assume you have ESIT and C states* ?
> 
> I have also EIST and C states and my CPU Core value in Aida is 1.17V under full load and at idle...It stays the same...crazy
> As my Vid is 1.17V, I should have a lower voltage than 1.17V at idle due to EIST and Cstates....


nope - adaptive voltage. c states disabled, eist disabled (I think)
open windoiws power plan and check that min proc state is 0% (or 5% if you like that better)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> What is your Vid in Bios ?


excuse my ignorance.. but where does one see the actual VID in Bios???


----------



## GRABibus

Could it be that I am in override mode and then, even with EIST and c states, my
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nope - adaptive voltage. c states disabled, eist disabled (I think)
> open windoiws power plan and check that min proc state is 0% (or 5% if you like that better)


Yep, 5% for minimum.
I have C states and EIST enabled.
I am in manual mode (Override mode) in Bios for Vcore => No adaptative, no offset.

This is maybe why I have the same value Vcore in Aida at idle and full load ?

That would mean my idle mode doesn't lower the Vcore ???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Could it be that I am in override mode and then, even with EIST and c states, my
> Yep, 5% for minimum.
> I have C states and EIST enabled.
> I am in manual mode (Override mode) in Bios for Vcore => No adaptative, no offset.
> 
> This is maybe why I have the same value Vcore in Aida at idle and full load ?
> 
> *That would mean my idle mode doesn't lower the Vcore* ???


that's is correct. your clock will drop but not the voltage (unless you start enabling c1e and higher. that's why it is called voltage override.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I am in manual mode (Override mode) in Bios for Vcore => No adaptative, no offset.


Hello

Should have stated this to begin with. The voltage readings are correct and there is no issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Should have stated this to begin with. The voltage readings are correct and there is no issue.


lol.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol.


----------



## GRABibus

Sorry, i am not so familiar with adaptative an offset, as I always overclocked in manual mode.

By the way, Jmpboy, to get 0.9Vcore at idle and 1.3Vcore under load, probably you have c states and EIST enabled.

I could reproduce these Vcores idle and full load in Aida with adaptative and offset modes, but only with c states and EIST.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, i am not so familiar with adaptative an offset, as I always overclocked in manual mode.
> 
> By the way, Jmpboy, to get 0.9Vcore at idle and 1.3Vcore under load, probably you have c states and EIST enabled.
> 
> I could reproduce these Vcores idle and full load in Aida with adaptative and offset modes, but only with c states and EIST.


I also have C states enabled with C6 and C3 disabled but C1 enabled. Works great.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm using 3908.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sure: here is low idle, hi idle and RB x264 load:


Thanks guys =]


----------



## Newtocooling

I really need help with the PCIE Lanes. I got my board last week Rampage Edition 10, and had some trouble with my Memory so I had to drop down to 8GB, while I waited for a new set of 32GB. The board was working fine, I have a 5960K at stock for now and 2 980Ti's in slot 1 and slot 3. Both cards showed up at PCIE 3.0 X16 under GPUZ.

Last night I installed the new memory kit, and now my second 980TI shows PCIE 3.0 X8 and will randomly drop to 1.1 instead of 3.0? I have not upgraded the bios or overclocked anything yet, and I have no M2 devices taking up lane space. I did go into bios under advanced options and changed both PCIE lanes from auto to Gen 3, and that did not help either.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> I really need help with the PCIE Lanes. I got my board last week Rampage Edition 10, and had some trouble with my Memory so I had to drop down to 8GB, while I waited for a new set of 32GB. The board was working fine, I have a 5960K at stock for now and 2 980Ti's in slot 1 and slot 3. Both cards showed up at PCIE 3.0 X16 under GPUZ.
> 
> Last night I installed the new memory kit, and now my second 980TI shows PCIE 3.0 X8 and will randomly drop to 1.1 instead of 3.0? I have not upgraded the bios or overclocked anything yet, and I have no M2 devices taking up lane space. I did go into bios under advanced options and changed both PCIE lanes from auto to Gen 3, and that did not help either.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


Did you switch each card on the slots (Or did you try each card alone) to see if it is not a card issue ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, i am not so familiar with adaptative an offset, as I always overclocked in manual mode.
> 
> By the way, Jmpboy, to get 0.9Vcore at idle and 1.3Vcore under load, probably you have c states and EIST enabled.
> 
> I could reproduce these Vcores idle and full load in Aida with adaptative and offset modes, but only with c states and EIST.


nope - c states are definitely disabled. eist/erp disabled. that's how adaptive works.. you should learn more about it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> I really need help with the PCIE Lanes. I got my board last week Rampage Edition 10, and had some trouble with my Memory so I had to drop down to 8GB, while I waited for a new set of 32GB. The board was working fine, I have a 5960K at stock for now and 2 980Ti's in slot 1 and slot 3. Both cards showed up at PCIE 3.0 X16 under GPUZ.
> 
> Last night I installed the new memory kit, and now my second 980TI shows PCIE 3.0 X8 and will randomly drop to 1.1 instead of 3.0? I have not upgraded the bios or overclocked anything yet, and I have no M2 devices taking up lane space. I did go into bios under advanced options and changed both PCIE lanes from auto to Gen 3, and that did not help either.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


sounds to me like you are reading this in the OS with GPUZ?
If yes, you must have a load on the second card for it's P state to chage up and run x3.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nope - c states are definitely disabled. eist/erp disabled. that's how adaptive works.. you should learn more about it.


Ok, can you then give me your main bios settings ?
I will reproduce them.
Thnka you in advance.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nope - c states are definitely disabled. eist/erp disabled. that's how adaptive works.. you should learn more about it.


Hmmm, I could swear I had c-states enabled in adaptive back in HW-E ...


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hmmm, I could swear I had c-states enabled in adaptive back in HW-E ...


With Cstates disabled and ESIT disabled, even if I set adaptative at for example 0.3V with Vid=0.9V, the CPU Vcore value of Aida64 is at 1V at idle and full load.
But maybe I am doing something wrong as I am not expert as you in adapatative....


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> With Cstates disabled and ESIT disabled, even if I set adaptative at for example 0.3V with Vid=0.9V, the CPU Vcore value of Aida64 is at 1V at idle and full load.
> But maybe I am doing something wrong as I am not expert as you in adapatative....


OK, I definitely had c-states enabled - check the appropriate screens in my old pdf Screen 3 shows I'm in adaptive and screen 13 shows c-states are enabled. So try it with c-states enabled.

3340.pdf 1106k .pdf file


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, I definitely had c-states enabled - check the appropriate screens in my old pdf Screen 3 shows I'm in adaptive and screen 13 shows c-states are enabled. So try it with c-states enabled.
> 
> 3340.pdf 1106k .pdf file


Thanks.
i will try


----------



## Jpmboy

There's some confusion here fellers.. c-states are not incompatible with adaptive, but they have no role in lowering the vcore at idle in this setting, Dynamic frequency and voltage function separately from low-power states or core parking. So, adaptive vcore will adjust with dynamic frequency whether or not c-states or any other bios hardware power settings are enabled or not. will post bios shots shortly.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Thanks.
> i will try


You are using Haswell-E, not Broadwell? I found the offsets behaved non-linearly in Broadwell-E as the bclk increased in the bios setting. My BW-E offset mode offset is .281 but I get ~1.368 vcore in max turbo mode instead of the ~1.25 the bios displayed. In 100 strap I ended up getting a vcore of ~1.44 at for a similar CPU speed with that offset.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> There's some confusion here fellers.. c-states are not incompatible with adaptive, but they have no role in lowering the vcore at idle in this setting, Dynamic frequency and voltage function separately from low-power states or core parking. So, adaptive vcore will adjust with dynamic frequency whether or not c-states or any other bios hardware power settings are enabled or not. will post bios shots shortly.


Gotcha! BTW, have you found the offset settings in the BIOS not corresponding to the actual vcore provided at max turbo speed? My .281v offset in offset mode yields ~1.368v at my 4550GHz in 125 strap instead of the ~1.26 the bios displayed. In 100 strap I was getting ~1.44v @ 4550GHz with .281v!


----------



## Jpmboy

corresponding AID64 readings in post#12752.

160711192019.zip 2553k .zip file

6959X/R5E-10


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> There's some confusion here fellers.. c-states are not incompatible with adaptive, but they have no role in lowering the vcore at idle in this setting, Dynamic frequency and voltage function separately from low-power states or core parking. So, adaptive vcore will adjust with dynamic frequency whether or not c-states or any other bios hardware power settings are enabled or not. will post bios shots shortly.


That's crazy because my system doesn't lower Vcore with adaptative, except if Cstates and Eist are enabled....
Waiting for your screenshots


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You are using Haswell-E, not Broadwell? I found the offsets behaved non-linearly in Broadwell-E as the bclk increased in the bios setting. My BW-E offset mode offset is .281 but I get ~1.368 vcore in max turbo mode instead of the ~1.25 the bios displayed. In 100 strap I ended up getting a vcore of ~1.44 at for a similar CPU speed with that offset.


HW-e => i7 5930k


----------



## Jpmboy

HWE, BWE, IBE, Skylake,even sandy bridge 2700K all running here with adaptive voltage and frequency control .

^^ screenshots in the above post.









edit: here's an old 48cache42 on my 5960X (adaptive)

48c42m26.zip 2713k .zip file


----------



## GRABibus

Ok, thanks.
Our misunderstanding comes from EIST, which must be enabled. You told it was not...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Ok, thanks.
> Our misunderstanding comes from EIST, which must be enabled. You told it was not...


eist is what? Speedstep? Of course that must be enabled for dynamic frequency (and so, dynamic voltage) to work. SS is essential if you want it to downclock.

lol - too many acronyms. right, EIST is speedstep.


----------



## GRABibus

intel SpeedStep


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eist is what? Speedstep? Of course that must be enabled for dynamic frequency (and so, dynamic voltage) to work. SS is essential if you want it to downclock.


Yes, of course.
but you told in your post formerly you had it disabled !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Yes, of course.
> but you told in your post formerly you had it disabled !


that's what you get for talking my posts literally.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's what you get for talking my posts literally.












I am gonna work quietly on an overclock with adaptative on Vcore.

Thank you all for your help today


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna work quietly on an overclock with adaptative on Vcore.
> 
> Thank you all for your help today


enjoy... adaptive is the way to go with BWE.
from Raja:
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/31/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/06/17/broadwell-e-overclocking-guide/


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> enjoy... adaptive is the way to go with BWE.
> from Raja:
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/31/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/06/17/broadwell-e-overclocking-guide/


I am still with my golden i7-5930k


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I am still with my golden i7-5930k


eh, thought you were joining schoolofmonkey in the BWE thread.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Did you switch each card on the slots (Or did you try each card alone) to see if it is not a card issue ?


I had both cards in the system before I changed my ram kit and they both were showing fine at X16 @ 3.0

I also have one card under water now













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sounds to me like you are reading this in the OS with GPUZ?
> If yes, you must have a load on the second card for it's P state to chage up and run x3.


I ran the stress test with GPUZ card one is perfect X16 3.0, but card 2 is X8 @ 1.1

This is my bios screens now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> I had both cards in the system before I changed my ram kit and they both were showing fine at X16 @ 3.0
> 
> I also have one card under water now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran the stress test with GPUZ card one is perfect X16 3.0, but card 2 is X8 @ 1.1
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bios screens now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what other PCIE devices are installed? Anything in the M.2 slot? if no nvme or other devices on the bus, do a clear cmos and post to bios... what link speed is the second card running now? is the card that is at x8 the one you recently watercooled?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Praz,
> Are you sûre ?
> I Will ask to Fiery.
> But, I already asked to Hwinfo and they said it is a problem from ASUS (see the answer i posted some days ago).


Is my X99-A II, Adaptive CPU, Offset Cache, EIST and C-States enabled no load. says Vcore is 1.5v or something crazy like that, is 1.310v.




Under load.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what other PCIE devices are installed? Anything in the M.2 slot? if no nvme or other devices on the bus, do a clear cmos and post to bios... what link speed is the second card running now? is the card that is at x8 the one you recently watercooled?


No other PCIE devices installed. I just did a cmos clear but the card still shows in bios as native x8. The card on the stock cooler is the one showing x8, my watercooled card seems fine in slot 1 it shows X16. Thank you so much for trying to help!!









I don't want to put this card on the waterblock until I know it's okay. The weird thing is it was fine until I installed the new ram.









Another weird thing with the card now under GPUz it will show X8 @ 1.1 I run the stress test it bounces up to 3.0 but while the test is running it goes back to 1.1. I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> No other PCIE devices installed. I just did a cmos clear but the card still shows in bios as native x8. The card on the stock cooler is the one showing x8, my watercooled card seems fine in slot 1 it shows X16. Thank you so much for trying to help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to put this card on the waterblock until I know it's okay. The weird thing is it was fine until I installed the new ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another weird thing with the card now under GPUz it will show X8 @ 1.1 I run the stress test it bounces up to 3.0 but while the test is running it goes back to 1.1. I have no idea what is going on.


Okay - just so I understand, you did a clear cmos - no OC - full default settings and bios is still reading the card as x8?
the GPU stress test, unless you select fullscreen (I'm pretty sure) will not drive the second card, only the first. But back to the bios reading x8. double check that when you inserted the ram, that the x8 card did not get jostled in the slot. Reseat the card. If it is stil lx8, the only way to know for sure is to pull it and test in another MB, or move it to a different PCIEx16 slot.. or put the old ram back in?

what MB are you using and does it have PCIE lane switches? It looks like an ASUS board...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay - just so I understand, you did a clear cmos - no OC - full default settings and bios is still reading the card as x8?
> the GPU stress test, unless you select fullscreen (I'm pretty sure) will not drive the second card, only the first. But back to the bios reading x8. double check that when you inserted the ram, that the x8 card did not get jostled in the slot. Reseat the card. If it is stil lx8, the only way to know for sure is to pull it and test in another MB, or move it to a different PCIEx16 slot.. or put the old ram back in?
> 
> what MB are you using and does it have PCIE lane switches? It looks like an ASUS board...


Jpmboy, getting a new 'J' batch 5960x! Here's hoping it has a good IMC and does at least 4.6GHZ at 1.3V or under.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Jpmboy, getting a new 'J' batch 5960x! Here's hoping it has a good IMC and does at least 4.6GHZ at 1.3V or under.


Edit: I'll be selling the 5930k if all goes well. It's 'J' batch but only does 4.5GHZ CPU, 4.25GHZ cache both at 1.3v.









Now just to try to RMA the R5E.









Never meant to Quote that but edit original post.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay - just so I understand, you did a clear cmos - no OC - full default settings and bios is still reading the card as x8?
> the GPU stress test, unless you select fullscreen (I'm pretty sure) will not drive the second card, only the first. But back to the bios reading x8. double check that when you inserted the ram, that the x8 card did not get jostled in the slot. Reseat the card. If it is stil lx8, the only way to know for sure is to pull it and test in another MB, or move it to a different PCIEx16 slot.. or put the old ram back in?
> 
> what MB are you using and does it have PCIE lane switches? It looks like an ASUS board...


I did reseat the card when I did a cleared cmos and no OC. I'm using the new Rampage Edition 10. I'm getting ready to build a second system and I'll have a ROG Formula arriving in a few days to try the card on that board. I'll try and put the old ram back in next. I think on this MB slot 1 and 3 are the only X16 slots? How would I go about switching PCIE lanes?

Even on full screen the GPUz Stress test keeps the card @X8 1.1 for some reason. Just tried realbench and that got the 1.1 back up to 3.0, but still X8.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, thought you were joining schoolofmonkey in the BWE thread.


I was just asking him the price of its 6900k


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Is my X99-A II, Adaptive CPU, Offset Cache, EIST and C-States enabled no load. says Vcore is 1.5v or something crazy like that, is 1.310v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under load.


Here is the answer :

http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Bad-Vcore-value-reported-on-ASUS-X99-Deluxe-II


----------



## GRABibus

"AVX Instruction core ratio negative offset" option doesn't appear in my bios of X99-Deluxe II
I assume the reason is that I have an haswell-e and that this option is only available for Broadwell-E ?

Why ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> "AVX Instruction core ratio negative offset" option doesn't appear in my bios of X99-Deluxe II
> I assume the reason is that I have an haswell-e and that this option is only available for Broadwell-E ?
> 
> Why ?


Because advancement!

Use the ASUS Thermal Control Tool


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> I did reseat the card when I did a cleared cmos and no OC. I'm using the new Rampage Edition 10. I'm getting ready to build a second system and I'll have a ROG Formula arriving in a few days to try the card on that board. I'll try and put the old ram back in next. I think on this MB slot 1 and 3 are the only X16 slots? How would I go about switching PCIE lanes?
> 
> Even on full screen the GPUz Stress test keeps the card @X8 1.1 for some reason. Just tried realbench and that got the 1.1 back up to 3.0, but still X8.


R5E-10. Great board. shut down, switch off PCIE slot 1 (with the x16) leave the x8 card PCIE switch on, move the vid cable to the second card and restart. does it show x16 now?


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> R5E-10. Great board. shut down, switch off PCIE slot 1 (with the x16) leave the x8 card PCIE switch on, move the vid cable to the second card and restart. does it show x16 now?


Nope this is what bios shows:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Nope this is what bios shows:


daum... well the only ways to know is to test it in another board or put the old ram back in. things like causing flex in the MB (either thru over tightening the cooling block(s). or mount screws, or even forcing ram sticks in with too much pressure) can cause bus problems until the flex it removed. Seems to me, you need to test in that new board arriving.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> enjoy... adaptive is the way to go with BWE.
> from Raja:
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/31/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/06/17/broadwell-e-overclocking-guide/


Ok, OCCT launched now for 12 hours With adaptative 1.164V vcore ([email protected]) and +0.322 offset on Vcache (1.15V under full load ).
I Was at 4.5GHz on cache. Back to 4.4GHz due to CPU package temps too High.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Ok, OCCT launched now for 12 hours With adaptative 1.164V vcore ([email protected]) and +0.322 offset on Vcache (1.15V under full load ).
> I Was at 4.5GHz on cache. Back to 4.4GHz due to CPU package temps too High.


I know you love OCCT.. but 12H at that power level will age any cpu, overclocked or not.


----------



## coolbho3k

Meh okay I had gotten Thunderbolt 3 to work on 0801 X99 Deluxe II but now I can't get it to be detected after I put Windows to sleep


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> daum... well the only ways to know is to test it in another board or put the old ram back in. things like causing flex in the MB (either thru over tightening the cooling block(s). or mount screws, or even forcing ram sticks in with too much pressure) can cause bus problems until the flex it removed. Seems to me, you need to test in that new board arriving.


Jpmboy, my new 5960x might be a really good chip. Preliminary testing, running CPU at 4.6GHZ 1.225v, 4.4 cache, 1.2v, G.Skill 8x4GB 3000 at 3200 using XMP settings seems to be stable.









Haven't tried lower voltages or higher clocks yet but I may have just won the silicon lottery.









Still need to tweak the memory timings etc. to test the IMC and get some Grizzly Kryonaut to extensively stress test it (this cheap Arctic Silver 5, only grease I could get locally doesn't cut it).


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synik*
> 
> Did you guys have any issues booting windows 10 from m.2 or u.2 drives with the new asus refresh boards? I heard there is a lag or delay but wondering if that was fixed with bios updates.
> 
> nevermind installed my samsung 950 pro with windows 10 just fine. booting on uefi no problems.


any problems running your RAM at 3200MHz CAS 16?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Jpmboy, my new 5960x might be a really good chip. Preliminary testing, running CPU at 4.6GHZ 1.225v, 4.4 cache, 1.2v, G.Skill 8x4GB 3000 at 3200 using XMP settings seems to be stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried lower voltages or higher clocks yet but I may have just won the silicon lottery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to tweak the memory timings etc. to test the IMC and get some Grizzly Kryonaut to extensively stress test it (this cheap Arctic Silver 5, only grease I could get locally doesn't cut it).


Nice indeed, those OC are stable to what extent, Realbench ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nice indeed, those OC are stable to what extent, Realbench ?


RealBench, but never ran it very long, need better thermal paste, ordering Kryonaut online today, temps too high with this cheap paste. And have ran AIDA64 cache stress test an hour now at 4.4GHZ 1.2v.

Haven't really messed with the memory much but to boot at 3200 I do need 1.39V which it did on my old 5960x so might just be the memory rather then the IMC.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> any problems running your RAM at 3200MHz CAS 16?


On my X99-A II running HCI MemTest at 15-16-16-35 1T on my 8x4GB G.Skill 3000 at 3200MHZ on my 5960x on the 100 strap. On my 5930k it'll do 15-15-15-33 1T HCI stable at 3000MHZ on the 125 strap.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> On my X99-A II running HCI MemTest at 15-16-16-35 1T on my 8x4GB G.Skill 3000 at 3200MHZ on my 5960x on the 100 strap. On my 5930k it'll do 15-15-15-33 1T HCI stable at 3000MHZ on the 125 strap.


very nice. Question, why did you go with a 8 x 4GB kit over a 4 x 8GB kit?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> very nice. Question, why did you go with a 8 x 4GB kit over a 4 x 8GB kit?


Jpmboy told me a while back when 8x4GB were singled sided and 4x8GB were double sided the single sided would OC better and he was right, I RMA'd my double sided kit for these.









Moot point now as most new 4x8GB and 8x8GB kits are singled sided now as well, but beware if you're buying a used or dated kit.

Still need to test my 8x16GB doubled sided Corsair LPX kit though, see if I can do 1T on this new 5960x. Might better better after I get my R5E RMA'd as well, my X99-A II is only adequate until then.


----------



## Synik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> any problems running your RAM at 3200MHz CAS 16?


Replaced them with 32 GB of Gskill 14Q. The 3200 cas 16 couldn't overclock at all. Can't do 1t or lower timings. It was binned perfectly to its specs. The 14Q can overclock and was able to lower timings down to 13-15-13-28-1t. I think the reason I can't go lower then 15 is the CPU IMC. I think on a different CPU it could do 13-13-13-28-1T


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Jpmboy, my new 5960x might be a really good chip. Preliminary testing, running CPU at 4.6GHZ 1.225v, 4.4 cache, 1.2v, G.Skill 8x4GB 3000 at 3200 using XMP settings seems to be stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried lower voltages or higher clocks yet but I may have just won the silicon lottery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to tweak the memory timings etc. to test the IMC and get some Grizzly Kryonaut to extensively stress test it (this cheap Arctic Silver 5, only grease I could get locally doesn't cut it).


looking good! lol - AS-5... not really bad stuff once cured, slightly better than peanut butter.








Yeah, that 8x4GB kit is a good one. I wouldn't give it up unless you just want to tweak stuff. Ran flawlessly on my R5E at very tight timings.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looking good! lol - AS-5... not really bad stuff once cured, slightly better than peanut butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that 8x4GB kit is a good one. I wouldn't give it up unless you just want to tweak stuff. Ran flawlessly on my R5E at very tight timings.


What do you think of these, Jpmboy? https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tim-indigo-xtreme-intel-2011-3
Buying two today, one spare.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> What do you think of these, Jpmboy? https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tim-indigo-xtreme-intel-2011-3
> Buying two today, one spare.


Me? I wouldn't go near them. the liquification proces will take some courage.








Grizzly or PK-1, PK-3, Gelid Extreme work just fine.


----------



## Agent-A01

Anyone know what SFR adjust for haswell-e is? Under tweakers paradise. 0 Information on it on the net


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Me? I wouldn't go near them. the liquification proces will take some courage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grizzly or PK-1, PK-3, Gelid Extreme work just fine.


And these are the reasons I paid a chunk of money extra for my motherboard from Newegg so if I mess it up I have a one time free replacement.









I read I am really careful to tighten the screws evenly according to the specs of the EK block (Supremacy MX on my Predator 360) I will be fine. Like each screw a quarter turn on, the 2 3/4 more turns, depending on what the manual says for my waterblock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> And these are the reasons I paid a chunk of money extra for my motherboard from Newegg so if I mess it up I have a one time free replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read I am really careful to tighten the screws evenly according to the specs of the EK block (Supremacy MX on my Predator 360) I will be fine. Like each screw a quarter turn on, the 2 3/4 more turns, depending on what the manual says for my waterblock.


cool. just read the indigo instructions carefully. a few folks have had difficulty getting a proper melt... but if it works well, indigo is second only to CLU/CLP.


----------



## digix

sorry but the fans of my houses Corsair 780T are 3-pin for adjustment pwm just buy the adapter cables from 3 to 4 pin?
what are the advantages of pwm?


----------



## smke

who has bought a x99 delux lately does it still come with the same accessories just asking was thanking about getting one


----------



## H3avyM3tal

I have a 5390k with 16gb of corsair doms sitting in a x99m ws. Can't use xmp profile because it will not load win. So I did that easy 4.2 oc, and now it boots. I remember however that on my rive I used offset volts, but the easy guide here is telling me to volt it at the same value constantly. Why is that?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> sorry but the fans of my houses Corsair 780T are 3-pin for adjustment pwm just buy the adapter cables from 3 to 4 pin?
> what are the advantages of pwm?


PWM offers better fan control to lower speeds. You can't convert a DC fan (3-pin) into a PWM fan with a cable adapter, but you can plug the 3-pin fan connector into a 4-pin header - make sure you set the proper mode in the BIOS for the fan header (DC).


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Is offset voltage still the way to go or is it lame this time around?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> Is offset voltage still the way to go or is it lame this time around?


Adaptive or offset work fine. Adaptive works better in that it maintains the stock voltage table between stock frequencies (0 to ~3300MHz), but applies the turbo voltage beyond stock frequencies. That has the potential benefit of lower idle temperatures, and lower idle voltage. Manual is always the best choice for finding a maximum overclock.


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> PWM offers better fan control to lower speeds. You can't convert a DC fan (3-pin) into a PWM fan with a cable adapter, but you can plug the 3-pin fan connector into a 4-pin header - make sure you set the proper mode in the BIOS for the fan header (DC).


in bios it is on auto


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> in bios it is on auto


Auto is okay, as all headers on the new X99 boards can auto sense fan type.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys.

I know I'm not in NA, but what the heck are these extra x99 strix logo stickers for in the box, do I have to remove the orange colored ones first, I'm confused..lol


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looking good! lol - AS-5... not really bad stuff once cured, slightly better than peanut butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that 8x4GB kit is a good one. I wouldn't give it up unless you just want to tweak stuff. Ran flawlessly on my R5E at very tight timings.


If I recall right your kit was Hynix and mine is Samsung. Still, decent results though, and likely will get better with a new R5E instead of the X99-A II.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> in bios it is on auto


This won't matter if you have the front fans connected to the 780T fan controller. That case has a built-in controller that can only run 3 pin DC fans. You can move the fans to the motherboard and use BIOS/software control, in which case PWM or DC fans will work fine. In this instance, there isn't a lot of benefit to changing to all PWM fans unless you do want to run BIOS only fan control. There is a substantial minimum speed difference (PWM ~25%, DC 60%).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Auto is okay, as all headers on the new X99 boards can auto sense fan type.


Hey Raja, on the R5E-10, the H_Amp_Fan and W_Pump headers, what's the recommended amp limit on these? (cpu fan being 1A).

lol -= this is the "Manual Warning of the Week":


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ...
> 
> lol -= this is the "Manual Warning of the Week":


Looks like they've had a few returns for fans not working


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I know I'm not in NA, but what the heck are these extra x99 strix logo stickers for in the box, do I have to remove the orange colored ones first, I'm confused..lol


Just replace the stock sticker colour with whatever colour you like. Ghetto version of the RGB LED's.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Just replace the stock sticker colour with whatever colour you like. Ghetto version of the RGB LED's.


Ah got it..
I'm going red LED's, they didn't include a red sticker, I feel ripped off...
I know red and black is so 2015....


----------



## digix

hello have you noticed that on asus x99 Strix English and German manual missing half-page 22 (1-8) and a full page page 24 (1-10) Japanese with important information on the slots and channels that appear precisely on the Japanese
that oversight in asus


----------



## MR-e

Hi guys, may I receive some help please? I'm wondering how to configure my RVE10 so that when the CPU Fan signal is cut off, the system will auto shut down as a safety mechanism? Is this possible?

Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hi guys, may I receive some help please? I'm wondering how to configure my RVE10 so that when the CPU Fan signal is cut off, the system will auto shut down as a safety mechanism? Is this possible?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm sure that if you set the min RPM value to a number you do not want to fall below, the rig will post to a warning that the fan is not working... don't know about a hardware shutdown. You can configure a software shutdown in the event of fan failure.. several apps will do this (speedfan?). I use a MB power switch interrupt hooked into a koolance thermal controller that will software or hardware shutdownfor several temp or flow alarms or failures. aquareo will do this too...


----------



## KedarWolf

New 5960x at 4.7GHZ 1.25v, 4.5GHZ cache at 1.246v X99-A II motherboard, G.Skill 8x4GB 3000 at 3200 15-16-16-35 1T at 1.4v (Set higher but with Vdroop shows 1.4v each channel in BIOS and HWInfo).









When I get my Indigo Extreme Thermal Liquid Metal Reflow Kit http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/03/14/indigo-extreme-review-guide/ I'm going to increase CPU voltage and try for 24/7 4.8GHZ.









I have USB 3.1 disabled to use the PCI-E 4x for my Intel 750. That way I get 16x/16x on my two Titan X's and the top one is water cooled so the PCI-E drive doesn't block any fans being just below the water cooled card.

I'm buying a second Titan X waterblock tonight for my second card, which I'm doing in two minutes.









AIDA Extreme cache and memory test, very happy with the results.











Bios Screenshots below in Spoiler.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## smke

who has bought a x99 delux lately does it still come with the same accessories just asking was thanking about getting one


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> who has bought a x99 delux lately does it still come with the same accessories just asking was thanking about getting one


all box contents are listed in the manual which you can download from the ASUS website.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm sure that if you set the min RPM value to a number you do not want to fall below, the rig will post to a warning that the fan is not working... don't know about a hardware shutdown. You can configure a software shutdown in the event of fan failure.. several apps will do this (speedfan?). I use a MB power switch interrupt hooked into a koolance thermal controller that will software or hardware shutdownfor several temp or flow alarms or failures. aquareo will do this too...


Interesting, I was going to run the RPM header from the Aquaero to the CPU Fan header on the RVE10. I was thinking of setting the Aquaero to Alarm if the pump failed and cut the RPM signal to the CPU Fan header. I was hoping it was possible to configure the BIOS to shutdown if the CPU Fan header stopped receiving a signal. I may have to look deeper into the Aquaero software once the rig is complete.









As always, thanks JP!


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

I've installed newest AI Suite 1.01.40 with DIP 5 1.03.48. I have issues with this version. After reboot it gives me 3 times error about it cannot find certain file and refuses to start till I press OK trice



Second concern is that AI Suite has 2 modes: perf and powersaving. Exept for away mode which is useless. And when I turn on powersaving mode in the evening going to sleep its OK. PC goes to 104x8 MHz state. BUT. When I wake in the morning and try to turn PC back into performance mode it stays in 104x8 MHz forever whatever I do. Until I reboot my box,
In previous version it did the same, BUT there were 3 modes: PS, Perf and AUTO, and when AI Suite refused to go awake after powersaving I changed modes between Auto and Performance 2x or 3x times and my box boosted to 100x42. But with newer version Auto mode is no more and I have troubles awaking my rig


----------



## kx11

do you have a link for that new AI-Suite ??!!


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> do you have a link for that new AI-Suite ??!!


link


----------



## Newtocooling

I originally had some problems with my new Rampage V edition 10 with my GPU showing up at X8 instead of X16 and Ram not reporting the right amount......So I ended up getting a replacement for it.

Well my replacement Edition 10 arrived today, and I put the 16GB kit in the new board.......and it only shows 12GB again. I do now have a Asus Formula VIII on another build and I checked the 16GB ram kit on that motherboard and it worked fine. I put another kit of 32 GB in the board and that shows up right, but now my GPU in slot 1 doesn't show in bios, it does in windows 10 though.

Is it possible that i have a bad CPU and the motherboard is fine?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Interesting, I was going to run the RPM header from the Aquaero to the CPU Fan header on the RVE10. I was thinking of setting the Aquaero to Alarm if the pump failed and cut the RPM signal to the CPU Fan header. I was hoping it was possible to configure the BIOS to shutdown if the CPU Fan header stopped receiving a signal. I may have to look deeper into the Aquaero software once the rig is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, thanks JP!


Aquacomputer has an ATX adapter that leds back to the aquaero that will alow for a soft or hard shutdown in case of an alarm situation: flow, temperature etc.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> I originally had some problems with my new Rampage V edition 10 with my GPU showing up at X8 instead of X16 and Ram not reporting the right amount......So I ended up getting a replacement for it.
> Well my replacement Edition 10 arrived today, and I put the 16GB kit in the new board.......and it only shows 12GB again. I do now have a Asus Formula VIII on another build and I checked the 16GB ram kit on that motherboard and it worked fine. I put another kit of 32 GB in the board and that shows up right, but now my GPU in slot 1 doesn't show in bios, it does in windows 10 though.
> Is it possible that i have a bad CPU and the motherboard is fine?


12GB in bios after a clrcmos or upon initial F1 post?


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Aquacomputer has an ATX adapter that leds back to the aquaero that will alow for a soft or hard shutdown in case of an alarm situation: flow, temperature etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12GB in bios after a clrcmos or upon initial F1 post?


Intial F1 post


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Intial F1 post


make sure that the DIMM switches on the MB are all in the ON position. shut down and cycle each one off thenm back on.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> make sure that the DIMM switches on the MB are all in the ON position. shut down and cycle each one off thenm back on.


I ordered this MB from New Egg Next day and it got stuck somewhere along the trip from CA to the east coast. When I opened the box it smelled like burned plastic or something anyway!








Why would my 980Ti not be showing in bios in slot 1 now as well?


----------



## Azazil1190

Guys quick question.
Do we have any report for issues with the last bios for asus x99a?
Just asking cause yesterday I flashed my mobo with the last bios for my mobo (x99a)and I have issue on my 4x4 gb gskill kit.what I mean in bios all work perfect bios recognize 16gb of ram.
But the stange things is in the windows 10 64bit pro system recognize as 14.91gb.
Same things to the nvidia experience on system info.
Shows 16gb but 14.91 uvailable.
Cpuz recognize all the dimms right.
All these happened after I flash the last bios before this all was work perfect.
I have all my system at stock clocks cpu and ram.
So where is my precious 1gb??








Sorry for my English
Thnx in advance


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Guys quick question.
> Do we have any report for issues with the last bios for asus x99a?
> Just asking cause yesterday I flashed my mobo with the last bios for my mobo (x99a)and I have issue on my 4x4 gb gskill kit.what I mean in bios all work perfect bios recognize 16gb of ram.
> But the stange things is in the windows 10 64bit pro system recognize as 14.91gb.
> Same things to the nvidia experience on system info.
> Shows 16gb but 14.91 uvailable.
> Cpuz recognize all the dimms right.
> All these happened after I flash the last bios before this all was work perfect.
> I have all my system at stock clocks cpu and ram.
> So where is my precious 1gb??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my English
> Thnx in advance


In BIOS put Fast Boot, Cold Fast Boot and DRAM Training in the memory settings on Auto. I had Fast Boot and Cold Fast Boot disabled and DRAM Training enabled on my X99-A II and I think if you do the motherboard reserves a bit of memory for system usage. I was getting 31GB instead of 32GB.









brb, going to test that again.









Edit: Never mind, I think it did what I said on BIOS 0401 but on 0601 getting 31.9GB in Control Panel both ways and 32768 in CPU-Z.

There may be a BIOS setting that does reserve 1GB of system memory though, just not sure what it is. My motherboard manual says it does but doesn't specify how or anything.


----------



## KedarWolf

Question,

To use this Indigo Xtreme Phase Change Alloy Thermal Kit http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/03/14/indigo-extreme-review-guide/ I need to heat up my CPU to 95C and keep it there a minute or so.

On an ASUS X99 motherboard do I keep 'Enable Thermal Throttling' on and set the max temp to 95C? Would that work? I can monitor CPU temps with Core Temp, turn my water pump and fans off during the liquid metal reflow procedure, Just need to max out temps on CPU to 95 a minute or so with Prime95.

I think i saw when I had it maxing out at 85C in BIOS it throttled at 80C or something though, why I ask.









It's really important I do it right with this kit, without good thermal flow I waste the kit.









Edit: Just thought I can turn the water pump off, try it with Thermal Throttling' on set at 95C, if I hit 95C I know its good... brb, doing a quick test.


----------



## djgar

So you have to cook your CPU in order to cool it ... hmmm ...


----------



## Silent Scone

So that was an hour ago...that's another board down the drain


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> So that was an hour ago...that's another board down the drain


No, was in BIOS trying to get my 128GB at 3200, it'll only run at 2666 but with decent timings. I did test the Thermal Monitoring setting at 85C and it goes to 84C and stays there.









I dunno if I want to run a few games on a persistent RAM disk or just go back to my 32GB I was getting excellent AIDA scores with and just run my games just off my Intel 750. Load times are soooo fast on a RAM disk.









My reflow kits will be here on Tuesday. On this X99-A II I paid www.newegg.ca a chunk of money extra so even if I bork this motherboard and it's my fault, I wreck it, they do a one time replacement if it's within three years of when I bought it. They'll even replace it with bent pins etc. on the extended warranty.


----------



## Silent Scone

Glad you're ok









Also, you have no use for that much memory, so you can answer that one yourself if you're honest about it


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Guys quick question.
> Do we have any report for issues with the last bios for asus x99a?
> Just asking cause yesterday I flashed my mobo with the last bios for my mobo (x99a)and I have issue on my 4x4 gb gskill kit.what I mean in bios all work perfect bios recognize 16gb of ram.
> But the stange things is in the windows 10 64bit pro system recognize as 14.91gb.
> Same things to the nvidia experience on system info.
> Shows 16gb but 14.91 uvailable.
> Cpuz recognize all the dimms right.
> All these happened after I flash the last bios before this all was work perfect.
> I have all my system at stock clocks cpu and ram.
> So where is my precious 1gb??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my English
> Thnx in advance


what verison number


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> what verison number


In Nvidia Experience says I have 128GB of RAM, 127GB available. Motherboard manual says this motherboard reserves 1GB of RAM, I have no idea why or what for.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> what verison number
> 
> 
> 
> In Nvidia Experience says I have 128GB of RAM, 127GB available. Motherboard manual says this motherboard reserves 1GB of RAM, I have no idea why or what for.
Click to expand...

I ment what was the verision of bios you flashed to


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I ment what was the verision of bios you flashed to


0601 on my X99-A II but ASUS X99-A motherboards reserve 1GB of RAM, so you'll have 1GB less available then your system RAM. It's in the motherboard manual you can download on www.asus.com in their support section.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I ment what was the verision of bios you flashed to
> 
> 
> 
> 0601 on my X99-A II but ASUS X99-A motherboards reserve 1GB of RAM, so you'll have 1GB less available then your system RAM. It's in the motherboard manual you can download on www.asus.com in their support section.
Click to expand...

id go back one bios


----------



## Aznlotus161

Hi there guys, unfortunately I'm here for a bit of advice on troubleshooting a very extended POST time on the ASUS X99A-II motherboard.

I have been trying to keep my cool and focusing on researching the issue as much as I could so here's my experience so far (it's been a couple of days).

*Context*: I just spent the weekend setting up my new rig since I have decided to upgrade my original build from a mATX to ATX form factor.

First time doing something overkill like this so I was pretty excited!

This included new parts starting with the

*ASUS X99A-II motherboard**
*
*Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 (model confirmed in ASUS' RAM compatibility PDF here)
*
*2 x EVGA GTX 1080 FTW*
*Phanteks ATX TG case in silver*
Full specifications:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*CPU:* Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H110i GT 113.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* Asus X99-A II ATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
*Storage:* Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Storage:* Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Video Card (2-Way SLI)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Video Card (2-Way SLI)
*Case:* Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX Glass ATX Mid Tower Case
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 860W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case Fan:* Thermaltake CL-F043-PL14SW-B 51.1 CFM 140mm Fan



Here are some pictures to start if you would like to see:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I absolutely love how it turned out; however, my experience was unfortunately soured by the motherboard's POST time.

*Issue*: By long POST time, I don't think I'm being unreasonable that 2 to 3 minutes is very high for a system running SSDs.

It would then go into a black screen with a "_" flashing on the top left of the screen then cycle through multiple splash screens as well as hang on the Intel Rapid Storage post screen (I didn't have anything resembling this in my previous rig with the same SSDs and HDDs).

*Initial boot set-up*: I was running RAID 0 with the 2 x Samsung EVO 850s and RAID 1 with the 2 x WD Black Hard Drives.

*Troubleshooting*: With a 16GB SanDisk USB for Windows 8.1 Pro, I've tried the following:

*First waited for UEFI to pop-up and headed over to advanced boot options and set my respective SATA controller A to RAID for the SSDs.*
- The WD Black hard drives were also connected to this SATA controller A at this time.
- Post time still very lengthy so I continue
*Disable XMP profiles since I flicked the physical switch on the motherboard*
- I thought maybe the RAM was a bad batch and turned off XMP and continued
*Flashed UEFI and updated* to latest version "X99-A II BIOS 0601"
*Only plugged in mouse and KB USB connections.*
*Clean Installed Windows via 16GB SanDisk (not UEFI/2nd option in UEFI boot priority)*
- I wanted to do this to see if it made any difference from UEFI.
*Clean Installed Windows via 16GB SanDisk (as UEFI option in UEFI boot override)*
- The UEFI USB is the recommend way and fastest so I tried this option as well.
*Un-raided the RAID 0 array and reformatted the two SSDs via Ctrl+I Intel rapid storage splash screen*
- Cleared the RAID and wanted to see if it would affect POST, it's tough to gauge at this point since I've booted up so many times; however, the feeling that I get is the ACHI > RAID is just more consistent so I decide to go with it.
*I separated the SSDs and HDDs to different SATA controllers*--Manual stated 6 and onward did not support RAID (IIRC?) thus
- *SATA Controller A for WD HDDs running in RAID 1 config*
- *SATA Controller B or C for 2 x Samsung 850 EVOs un-raided and wiped running ACHI*
*After 10 - 20 shutdowns/boot-ups, I forgot at which specific point; however, my RAID 1 "degraded"*, but would pop up later on to "rebuild"
*Some notables I've read*:

- Some users have even gone as far as disabling DRAM testing in the UEFI, this doesn't seem to be a good idea IMO so I did not attempt this.
I've seen Raja on the ROG forums state that X99 platforms' ASUS mobos are slower due to memory checking and PCIe lanes...but I can't help think of my previous EVGA X99 Micro2 mobo which booted in seconds.
- Some have disabled CSM, I have yet to try and I'm not sure if I can (some options are grayed out/not available to apply in the ASUS UEFI, I'll have to double check which but I think CSM was one of them and so was Secure Boot)
- The little of changes makes a big impact: a user finally found the culprit by disconnecting an USB connector to his rudder pedals








- Some users suggested registry edits and I do not wish to try such a thing just yet...
- Would using "S3" help in my post time? (I actually have no idea what this is, but I assume it's in the UEFI?)

*Currently*:
- I've settled with the post time for now...just wanted Windows to be up and working and also needed my computer up and running to type this.
- POST time is ~1 to 2 minutes on one of the 850 EVOs (I'll time more accurately as I update this log)
- Running Latest chipset driver, intel rapid, and bios.
- To be honest, it's kind of annoying at times due to how often a new build requires restarting
- Successfully installed Windows 8.1 Pro on 1 x SSD and 1 for other uses like games
- The RAID 1 popped up again and rebuilt itself.

That was my write-up so thanks if you made it this far and I hope I can come to a solution.

I've always liked ASUS mobos but this one has been a bit sour









I really hope I can resolve this issue. Thanks all. I'll be updating to this log.


----------



## Azazil1190

Thnx guys for the answers.
Version of bios 3101 is the latest for my mobo.
I think that probably is issue of bios.
The strange is only in windows(control panel system etc.) I got 1 gb less.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Thnx guys for the answers.
> Version of bios 3101 is the latest for my mobo.
> I think that probably is issue of bios.
> The strange is only in windows(control panel system etc.) I got 1 gb less.


It's the motherboard. It reserves (uses) 1GB of memory which is why there is 1GB less available. It's in the manual.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Thnx guys for the answers.
> Version of bios 3101 is the latest for my mobo.
> I think that probably is issue of bios.
> The strange is only in windows(control panel system etc.) I got 1 gb less.


the best bios for my Deluxe is 3004... 3101 isn't good bios .. at least for me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Question,
> 
> To use this Indigo Xtreme Phase Change Alloy Thermal Kit http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/03/14/indigo-extreme-review-guide/ I need to heat up my CPU to 95C and keep it there a minute or so.
> 
> On an ASUS X99 motherboard do I keep 'Enable Thermal Throttling' on and set the max temp to 95C? Would that work? I can monitor CPU temps with Core Temp, turn my water pump and fans off during the liquid metal reflow procedure, Just need to max out temps on CPU to 95 a minute or so with Prime95.
> 
> I think i saw when I had it maxing out at 85C in BIOS it throttled at 80C or something though, why I ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really important I do it right with this kit, without good thermal flow I waste the kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just thought I can turn the water pump off, try it with Thermal Throttling' on set at 95C, if I hit 95C I know its good... brb, doing a quick test.


this is what I was talking about. a day or two ago. . the melt can be a real problem, and if it does not work well the first time... you have to cook your cpu again. You have a very good sample.. just use Thermal Grizzly. trash the indigo. But in case you are on a suicide mission: you need to disable the cpu temp sensor in bios and unplug your water pump. only way to do it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Hi there guys, unfortunately I'm here for a bit of advice on troubleshooting a very extended POST time on the ASUS X99A-II motherboard.
> 
> I have been trying to keep my cool and focusing on researching the issue as much as I could so here's my experience so far (it's been a couple of days).
> 
> *Context*: I just spent the weekend setting up my new rig since I have decided to upgrade my original build from a mATX to ATX form factor.
> 
> First time doing something overkill like this so I was pretty excited!
> 
> This included new parts starting with the
> 
> *ASUS X99A-II motherboard**
> *
> *Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 (model confirmed in ASUS' RAM compatibility PDF here)
> *
> *2 x EVGA GTX 1080 FTW*
> *Phanteks ATX TG case in silver*
> Full specifications:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H110i GT 113.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard:* Asus X99-A II ATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard
> *Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> *Storage:* Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> *Storage:* Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Video Card (2-Way SLI)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Video Card (2-Way SLI)
> *Case:* Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX Glass ATX Mid Tower Case
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 860W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Case Fan:* Thermaltake CL-F043-PL14SW-B 51.1 CFM 140mm Fan
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures to start if you would like to see:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love how it turned out; however, my experience was unfortunately soured by the motherboard's POST time.
> 
> *Issue*: By long POST time, I don't think I'm being unreasonable that 2 to 3 minutes is very high for a system running SSDs.
> 
> It would then go into a black screen with a "_" flashing on the top left of the screen then cycle through multiple splash screens as well as hang on the Intel Rapid Storage post screen (I didn't have anything resembling this in my previous rig with the same SSDs and HDDs).
> 
> *Initial boot set-up*: I was running RAID 0 with the 2 x Samsung EVO 850s and RAID 1 with the 2 x WD Black Hard Drives.
> 
> *Troubleshooting*: With a 16GB SanDisk USB for Windows 8.1 Pro, I've tried the following:
> 
> *First waited for UEFI to pop-up and headed over to advanced boot options and set my respective SATA controller A to RAID for the SSDs.*
> - The WD Black hard drives were also connected to this SATA controller A at this time.
> - Post time still very lengthy so I continue
> *Disable XMP profiles since I flicked the physical switch on the motherboard*
> - I thought maybe the RAM was a bad batch and turned off XMP and continued
> *Flashed UEFI and updated* to latest version "X99-A II BIOS 0601"
> *Only plugged in mouse and KB USB connections.*
> *Clean Installed Windows via 16GB SanDisk (not UEFI/2nd option in UEFI boot priority)*
> - I wanted to do this to see if it made any difference from UEFI.
> *Clean Installed Windows via 16GB SanDisk (as UEFI option in UEFI boot override)*
> - The UEFI USB is the recommend way and fastest so I tried this option as well.
> *Un-raided the RAID 0 array and reformatted the two SSDs via Ctrl+I Intel rapid storage splash screen*
> - Cleared the RAID and wanted to see if it would affect POST, it's tough to gauge at this point since I've booted up so many times; however, the feeling that I get is the ACHI > RAID is just more consistent so I decide to go with it.
> *I separated the SSDs and HDDs to different SATA controllers*--Manual stated 6 and onward did not support RAID (IIRC?) thus
> - *SATA Controller A for WD HDDs running in RAID 1 config*
> - *SATA Controller B or C for 2 x Samsung 850 EVOs un-raided and wiped running ACHI*
> *After 10 - 20 shutdowns/boot-ups, I forgot at which specific point; however, my RAID 1 "degraded"*, but would pop up later on to "rebuild"
> *Some notables I've read*:
> 
> - Some users have even gone as far as disabling DRAM testing in the UEFI, this doesn't seem to be a good idea IMO so I did not attempt this.
> I've seen Raja on the ROG forums state that X99 platforms' ASUS mobos are slower due to memory checking and PCIe lanes...but I can't help think of my previous EVGA X99 Micro2 mobo which booted in seconds.
> - Some have disabled CSM, I have yet to try and I'm not sure if I can (some options are grayed out/not available to apply in the ASUS UEFI, I'll have to double check which but I think CSM was one of them and so was Secure Boot)
> - The little of changes makes a big impact: a user finally found the culprit by disconnecting an USB connector to his rudder pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Some users suggested registry edits and I do not wish to try such a thing just yet...
> - Would using "S3" help in my post time? (I actually have no idea what this is, but I assume it's in the UEFI?)
> 
> *Currently*:
> - I've settled with the post time for now...just wanted Windows to be up and working and also needed my computer up and running to type this.
> - POST time is ~1 to 2 minutes on one of the 850 EVOs (I'll time more accurately as I update this log)
> - Running Latest chipset driver, intel rapid, and bios.
> - To be honest, it's kind of annoying at times due to how often a new build requires restarting
> - Successfully installed Windows 8.1 Pro on 1 x SSD and 1 for other uses like games
> - The RAID 1 popped up again and rebuilt itself.
> 
> That was my write-up so thanks if you made it this far and I hope I can come to a solution.
> 
> I've always liked ASUS mobos but this one has been a bit sour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope I can resolve this issue. Thanks all. I'll be updating to this log.


long post, not yours.. the rigs,







is likely due to USB devices. Unplug all USB devices. Still a slow boot? if yes, make sure you have NO warnings in device manager. If you see any, insert the MB DVD or USB and update the drivers (manually point the windows device driver update tool to the DVD/USB)


----------



## Silent Scone

I have a WD My Book that increases my boot time by a minute whilst it initialises.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I have a WD My Book that increases my boot time by a minute whilst it initialises.


for sure... my seagate USB3.0 external SSD drags boot (not post tho) down.


----------



## Jpmboy

Anyone seen a review of this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820228162

the reported numbers look pretty decent...


----------



## rolldog

Looking for opinions on using a chipset & VRM waterblock or not. I just bought the Asus X99 Deluxe II, upgrading from the first X99 Deluxe, and I'm wondering how much of a difference will I see in cooling using the waterblocks vs keeping the original heatsinks on. Even though I haven't seen this board powered on yet, I like the idea of the LEDs on the MB, for aesthetic reasons obviously. If I pull off the heatsinks and replace with the waterblocks, I'll lose some of the LED lighting. I'll still have my CPU and GPUs watercooled, but if I decide not to use the VRM and chipset waterblocks, how much difference will it make in cooling capacity? Is the aesthetics of the LEDs on the MB worth giving up watercooling the VRM and chipset? I never ran any performance comparisons of heat distribution with the stock heatsinks vs the waterblocks to be able to decide if it's worth it or not. My build theme is blue & white, which is one of the reasons I'm considering keeping the MB stock with the exception of my CPU waterblock. If anyone has any opinions, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I have a WD My Book that increases my boot time by a minute whilst it initialises.


If I enable my Areca HD controller boot firmware it adds 30 seconds to BIOS boot time. Fortunately I don't boot from it so I disable it.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Hi there guys, unfortunately I'm here for a bit of advice on troubleshooting a very extended POST time on the ASUS X99A-II motherboard.
> 
> *Some notables I've read*:
> 
> - Some users have even gone as far as disabling DRAM testing in the UEFI, this doesn't seem to be a good idea IMO so I did not attempt this.
> I've seen Raja on the ROG forums state that X99 platforms' ASUS mobos are slower due to memory checking and PCIe lanes...but I can't help think of my previous EVGA X99 Micro2 mobo which booted in seconds.
> - Some have disabled CSM, I have yet to try and I'm not sure if I can (some options are grayed out/not available to apply in the ASUS UEFI, I'll have to double check which but I think CSM was one of them and so was Secure Boot)
> - The little of changes makes a big impact: a user finally found the culprit by disconnecting an USB connector to his rudder pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Some users suggested registry edits and I do not wish to try such a thing just yet...
> - Would using "S3" help in my post time? (I actually have no idea what this is, but I assume it's in the UEFI?)
> 
> *Currently*:
> - I've settled with the post time for now...just wanted Windows to be up and working and also needed my computer up and running to type this.
> - POST time is ~1 to 2 minutes on one of the 850 EVOs (I'll time more accurately as I update this log)
> - Running Latest chipset driver, intel rapid, and bios.
> - To be honest, it's kind of annoying at times due to how often a new build requires restarting
> - Successfully installed Windows 8.1 Pro on 1 x SSD and 1 for other uses like games
> - The RAID 1 popped up again and rebuilt itself.
> 
> That was my write-up so thanks if you made it this far and I hope I can come to a solution.
> 
> I've always liked ASUS mobos but this one has been a bit sour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope I can resolve this issue. Thanks all. I'll be updating to this log.
> 
> 
> 
> long post, not yours.. the rigs,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is likely due to USB devices. Unplug all USB devices. Still a slow boot? if yes, make sure you have NO warnings in device manager. If you see any, insert the MB DVD or USB and update the drivers (manually point the windows device driver update tool to the DVD/USB)
Click to expand...

S3 is Suspend to Ram , (power saving mode) , not sure if that will effect your situation.

There are known issues with USB3 and older USB2 Hubs on the X99 Platform as JPM mentions and is now in Asus's New Manuals , ie the X99A II I received this week .

For some it is a joystick like the X55 , but for me it is the USB2 hub in my NEC Monitor ,( which there is no firmware update available), which stops the boot completely , the slow boot for my other stuff was helped by using Auto , not Smart Auto on the xHCI Controller , as it would fail every second boot. That info was found in this post I found on OCUK and saved.

*Here is a better explanation of the xHCI settings.*

"XHCI Mode = Disabled
The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port

XHCI Mode = Enabled
The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 3.0 port

XHCI Mode = Auto
The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port before OS USB 3.0 driver load.
If you reboot the OS, the on-board USB 3.0 port again function like a 2.0 port during this reboot BIOS phase before OS USB 3.0 driver load.

XHCI Mode = Smart Auto
The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port before OS USB 3.0 driver load.
If you reboot the OS, during this reboot BIOS phase, BIOS is "Smart" enough to avoid downgrade the USB 3.0 port back to 2.0 functionality before OS USB 3.0 driver load. So Smart Auto is faster than Auto on 2nd boot onward, but Enabled is fastest once you are sure the OS has the USB 3.0 driver installed, because it avoid the switching. Making the on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port is mainly to support OS installation or to support OS that does not have build-in USB 3.0 driver, so that the USB keyboard would still work if the user plug-in a USB keyboard or any other USB devices into the USB 3.0 ports before the OS is installed with the USB 3.0 driver come with the motherboard."

and

Originally Posted by Praz

Z97 and X99 chipsets now use xHCI for both USB 2.0 and 3.0 with updates to the xHCI protocol. Prior to these chipsets EHCI was used for USB 2.0. This change results in compatibility issues with some legacy devices and those devices require a firmware update to properly function with the latest xHCI implementation

Hopefully I will have CPU from RMA Monday , and with luck won't have these issues next week on my X99A II


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Thnx guys for the answers.
> Version of bios 3101 is the latest for my mobo.
> I think that probably is issue of bios.
> The strange is only in windows(control panel system etc.) I got 1 gb less.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the motherboard. It reserves (uses) 1GB of memory which is why there is 1GB less available. It's in the manual.
Click to expand...

I must have missed this info too , what page in the Manual KW as I can't find it in version E11090 but have not seen this happen as CPU is still on RMA for my X99A II


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I must have missed this info too , what page in the Manual KW as I can't find it in version E11090 but have not seen this happen as CPU is still on RMA for my X99A II


I can't find it now and may be wrong but I am sure in an X99-A II manual I saw 1gb was reserved. I don't know why I can't find it now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I must have missed this info too , what page in the Manual KW as I can't find it in version E11090 but have not seen this happen as CPU is still on RMA for my X99A II


I'm am really sure I read that in a manual I downloaded but I searched the PDF of the current manual, nada.

And Google gives me zero hits, maybe I'm losing it.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I must have missed this info too , what page in the Manual KW as I can't find it in version E11090 but have not seen this happen as CPU is still on RMA for my X99A II
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find it now and may be wrong but I am sure in an X99-A II manual I saw 1gb was reserved. I don't know why I can't find it now.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I must have missed this info too , what page in the Manual KW as I can't find it in version E11090 but have not seen this happen as CPU is still on RMA for my X99A II
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm am really sure I read that in a manual I downloaded but I searched the PDF of the current manual, nada.
> 
> And Google gives me zero hits, maybe I'm losing it.
Click to expand...

thanks for following up , so far I've only seen the bios on my X99A II ,all the Ram was reported but the 5820K would not boot anything so I am waiting on RMA still.


----------



## Newtocooling

I swapped out my Rampage 5 Edition 10 on my test bench today with a Asus X99 Deluxe II.........and I still only see 12GB of my 16GB ram kit. I'm beginning to think it's my CPU Memory Controller. One more thing I learned if you GPU is not showing in bios on the Edition 10 update the bios to latest version and it should show up under GPU Post.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Anyone seen a review of this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820228162
> 
> the reported numbers look pretty decent...


@Praz had one before it got release, you can ask him how he likes it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> I swapped out my Rampage 5 Edition 10 on my test bench today with a Asus X99 Deluxe II.........and I still only see 12GB of my 16GB ram kit. I'm beginning to think it's my CPU Memory Controller. One more thing I learned if you GPU is not showing in bios on the Edition 10 update the bios to latest version and it should show up under GPU Post.


Have you try each dimm in A1 slot to see if they are all recognized?
Did you run them at stock JEDEC speed and see them all recognized in the bios?


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> @Praz had one before it got release, you can ask him how he likes it.
> Have you try each dimm in A1 slot to see if they are all recognized?
> Did you run them at stock JEDEC speed and see them all recognized in the bios?


Sorry I'm a bit of a novice with certain memory settings in bios. How do I get stock JEDEC speed? I had this 16GB kit in the Formula VIII and the whole kit showed in bios and Windows 10 and ran perfect. This is the third X99 board I've tried all all 3 have only shown 12GB in bios........All three did have the same 5960K processor. This is why I'm leaning towards thinking a bad CPU.


----------



## Kbird

The Tools tab in the Bios has an option for DRAM SPD, it will show the memory SPD Speeds etc , with DDR4 the default is 2133mhz speeds, above that require more voltage and different timings usually ie the XMP settings.

There have been a lot of missing module reports on X99 , saw it myself on 1st few Board I had but swapping them around and reseating them fixed it the last time

Do you have them in all the grey slots? (a1,b1,c1,d1)

I think Asus recommends test individually in Slot D1 if needed


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Sorry I'm a bit of a novice with certain memory settings in bios. How do I get stock JEDEC speed? I had this 16GB kit in the Formula VIII and the whole kit showed in bios and Windows 10 and ran perfect. This is the third X99 board I've tried all all 3 have only shown 12GB in bios........All three did have the same 5960K processor. This is why I'm leaning towards thinking a bad CPU.


JEDEC speed is what you should get when running the ram with everything on Auto, should be like 2133 c15-15-15-36 2T 1.2v
You can see JEDEC speed in CPU-z


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> The Tools tab in the Bios has an option for DRAM SPD, it will show the memory SPD Speeds etc , with DDR4 the default is 2133mhz speeds, above that require more voltage and different timings usually ie the XMP settings.
> 
> There have been a lot of missing module reports on X99 , saw it myself on 1st few Board I had but swapping them around and reseating them fixed it the last time
> 
> Do you have them in all the grey slots? (a1,b1,c1,d1)
> 
> I think Asus recommends test individually in Slot D1 if needed


Everything is stock out of the box. Brand new Rampage Edition 10, 5960k all stock. This 16GB kit came out of a X99 Deluxe. I don't see any bent pins on CPU, but I'm really thinking more and more that my CPU is bad. I'm bummed as I just went over my 30 days at the EGG.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> JEDEC speed is what you should get when running the ram with everything on Auto, should be like 2133 c15-15-15-36 2T 1.2v
> You can see JEDEC speed in CPU-z


Ok thanks I'll check CPU-z. I haven't changed anything in the bios yet. I've only been checking and trouble shooting on a test bench for now.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> The Tools tab in the Bios has an option for DRAM SPD, it will show the memory SPD Speeds etc , with DDR4 the default is 2133mhz speeds, above that require more voltage and different timings usually ie the XMP settings.
> 
> There have been a lot of missing module reports on X99 , saw it myself on 1st few Board I had but swapping them around and reseating them fixed it the last time
> 
> Do you have them in all the grey slots? (a1,b1,c1,d1)
> 
> I think Asus recommends test individually in Slot D1 if needed
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is stock out of the box. Brand new Rampage Edition 10, 5960k all stock. This 16GB kit came out of a X99 Deluxe. I don't see any bent pins on CPU, but I'm really thinking more and more that my CPU is bad. I'm bummed as I just went over my 30 days at the EGG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> JEDEC speed is what you should get when running the ram with everything on Auto, should be like 2133 c15-15-15-36 2T 1.2v
> You can see JEDEC speed in CPU-z
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks I'll check CPU-z. I haven't changed anything in the bios yet. I've only been checking and trouble shooting on a test bench for now.
Click to expand...

If you are in a testbed , not a case it maybe possible , it just isn't seated properly ( pushed in hard enough) , try pulling it out and moving it all one slot to the right , and see if it is the same chip or same slot is missing each time.... use the gray slots. and perhaps set the RAM voltage manually to it's XMP settings but leave speed at default for now.

if that doesn't help try increase the system Agent Voltage slightly too


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Looking for opinions on using a chipset & VRM waterblock or not. I just bought the Asus X99 Deluxe II, upgrading from the first X99 Deluxe, and I'm wondering how much of a difference will I see in cooling using the waterblocks vs keeping the original heatsinks on. Even though I haven't seen this board powered on yet, I like the idea of the LEDs on the MB, for aesthetic reasons obviously. If I pull off the heatsinks and replace with the waterblocks, I'll lose some of the LED lighting. I'll still have my CPU and GPUs watercooled, but if I decide not to use the VRM and chipset waterblocks, how much difference will it make in cooling capacity? Is the aesthetics of the LEDs on the MB worth giving up watercooling the VRM and chipset? I never ran any performance comparisons of heat distribution with the stock heatsinks vs the waterblocks to be able to decide if it's worth it or not. My build theme is blue & white, which is one of the reasons I'm considering keeping the MB stock with the exception of my CPU waterblock. If anyone has any opinions, I'd love to hear them.


Article aint in english but pics show how much lower the temps are. Ofc the more you OC the bigger difference it makes.

http://www.pcaxe.com/hardver/hladjenja/ekwb-asus-x99-monoblok-montaza-tutorijal/strana-3


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Anyone seen a review of this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820228162
> 
> the reported numbers look pretty decent...


Hello

The drive has been working fine for me. In use I don't notice any difference between it, Intel or the Samsung drives.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The drive has been working fine for me. In use I don't notice any difference between it, Intel or the Samsung drives.


thanks - unfortunately the 512GB version won't be available for me... went with a 950Pro for under $300.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Me? I wouldn't go near them. the liquification proces will take some courage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grizzly or PK-1, PK-3, Gelid Extreme work just fine.


JPMboy, what offset sgould I use on Adaptive on CPU. I tried .250 but PC would crash in Windows just web browsing and stuff.

I really want to use Adaptive and Offset but it makes things unstable when I do.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Me? I wouldn't go near them. the liquification proces will take some courage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grizzly or PK-1, PK-3, Gelid Extreme work just fine.


JPMboy, what offset should I use on Adaptive on CPU and Offset on cache etc. I tried .250 but PC would crash in Windows just web browsing and stuff.

I really want to use Adaptive and Offset but it makes things unstable when I do.









Didn't mean to post that twice.









What minimum cache ratio should I use as well and will that down volt my cache?


----------



## Jpmboy

With Adaptive, yuo do not need an offset. just enter the required voltage in the Adaptive turbo field. Use min cache ratio = Auto. why wouldn't you want this to down clock?


----------



## Kutalion

Is it normal to have 10C higher package temp than the hottest core temp? During full load, the difference is lessened but still package > cores.
Oh and thx JPM for the adaptive idea, works wonderfully!

Just noticed its the X99 thread, not the H-E OC thread.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With Adaptive, yuo do not need an offset. just enter the required voltage in the Adaptive turbo field. Use min cache ratio = Auto. why wouldn't you want this to down clock?


Just leave the offset on Adaptive on CPU on Auto instead of manually setting it then?

No, I want cache to down clock I'm just wondering if my crashes with Adaptive, Offset not under load are from fluctuations in clocks, voltages etc. I don't get blue screens on fully manual.


----------



## Kutalion

Kedar, leave offset on auto. And put in the "manual voltage" you use atm in the adaptive turbo field. Might deviate up to 6-7mv depending on LLC i guess. But you can adjust for that.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With Adaptive, yuo do not need an offset. just enter the required voltage in the Adaptive turbo field. Use min cache ratio = Auto. why wouldn't you want this to down clock?


Just leave the offset on Adaptive on CPU on Auto instead of manually setting it then?

No, I want cache to down clock I'm just wondering if my crashes with Adaptive, Offset not under load are from fluctuations in clocks, voltages etc. I don't get blue screens on fully manual.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Kedar, leave offset on auto. And put in the "manual voltage" you use atm in the adaptive turbo field. Might deviate up to 6-7mv depending on LLC i guess. But you can adjust for that.


Thank you Jpmboy and Kut, I'll do that.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Is it normal to have 10C higher package temp than the hottest core temp? During full load, the difference is lessened but still package > cores.
> Oh and thx JPM for the adaptive idea, works wonderfully!
> 
> Just noticed its the X99 thread, not the H-E OC thread.


On My i7-5930k, I also have package temp at idle between 10C and 15C above hottest core.
At load, roughly the same.
This is why now, I take care also very carefully about package temp during Stress test.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Just leave the offset on Adaptive on CPU on Auto instead of manually setting it then?
> 
> No, I want cache to down clock I'm just wondering if my crashes with Adaptive, Offset not under load are from fluctuations in clocks, voltages etc. I don't get blue screens on fully manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jpmboy and Kut, I'll do that.


Look at overclocking guige for broadwell-E from RaJa.
Adaptative and offset is well explained.
This is also applicable for Haswell-E


----------



## sblantipodi

Will Skylake-E runs on X99?

Is there any rumors on the next E chipset for Skylake-E?
What news should we expect from the new Skylake-E series?


----------



## KedarWolf

Is it normal an X99 motherboard doesn't down clock or lower voltages with c-states disabled?

On my X99-A II I tried it with SpeedStep enabled, adaptive on CPU and offset on cache, c-states disabled. Stays at 4.7GHZ and volts never go lower.

And if I need to enable c-states which option should I use, C0/C1, Retentive or Non-retentive? I have it on C0/C1 for now.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Is it normal an X99 motherboard doesn't down clock or lower voltages with c-states disabled?
> 
> On my X99-A II I tried it with SpeedStep enabled, adaptive on CPU and offset on cache, c-states disabled. Stays at 4.7GHZ and volts never go lower.
> 
> And if I need to enable c-states which option should I use, C0/C1, Retentive or Non-retentive? I have it on C0/C1 for now.


No (I had this discussion some days ago with JpmBoy), you do not C states to have your CPU voltage and frequency decreasing under light load or idle when adaptative.
You need EIST and Turbo.
What are the percentages of CPU minimum and maximum in power options under windows ?
If you have both 100%, then set the minimum value at 5%.


----------



## KedarWolf

Is it normal an X99 motherboard doesn't down clock or lower voltages with c-states disabled?

On my X99-A II I tried it with SpeedStep enabled, adaptive on CPU and offset on cache, c-states disabled. Stays at 4.7GHZ and volts never go lower.

And if I need to enable c-states which option should I use, C0/C1, Retentive or Non-retentive? I have it on C0/C1 for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> No (I had this discussion some days ago with JpmBoy), you do not C states to have your CPU voltage and frequency decreasing under light load or idle when adaptative.
> You need EIST and Turbo.
> What are the percentages of CPU minimum and maximum in power options under windows ?
> If you have both 100%, then set the minimum value at 5%.


That was the fix, I had both at 100% for when I was using 'Fully Manual'.

Thank you!


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Is it normal an X99 motherboard doesn't down clock or lower voltages with c-states disabled?
> 
> On my X99-A II I tried it with SpeedStep enabled, adaptive on CPU and offset on cache, c-states disabled. Stays at 4.7GHZ and volts never go lower.
> 
> And if I need to enable c-states which option should I use, C0/C1, Retentive or Non-retentive? I have it on C0/C1 for now.
> That was the fix, I had both at 100% for when I was using 'Fully Manual'.
> 
> Thank you!


?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Will Skylake-E runs on X99?
> 
> Is there any rumors on the next E chipset for Skylake-E?
> What news should we expect from the new Skylake-E series?


It will Skylake-X (not -E) with a new socket / chipset


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It will Skylake-X (not -E) with a new socket / chipset


socket 2066 AFAIK


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Article aint in english but pics show how much lower the temps are. Ofc the more you OC the bigger difference it makes.
> 
> http://www.pcaxe.com/hardver/hladjenja/ekwb-asus-x99-monoblok-montaza-tutorijal/strana-3


Wow! I had no idea it would make that much of a difference. I think I'm going to install these waterblocks. Thanks for the link, and Google Translate.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

hi people, which is the most stable latest bios for the x99 deluxe? thanks...


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> hi people, which is the most stable latest bios for the x99 deluxe? thanks...


3101

X99 DELUXE Download Page


----------



## GRABibus

I flashed My Deluxe II With the new 0801 Bios.
I notice a significant increase of RAM performance (read, write, copy and latency) in aida64 benchmark versus 0601 Bios.
Good News ?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Is it normal an X99 motherboard doesn't down clock or lower voltages with c-states disabled?
> 
> On my X99-A II I tried it with SpeedStep enabled, adaptive on CPU and offset on cache, c-states disabled. Stays at 4.7GHZ and volts never go lower.
> 
> And if I need to enable c-states which option should I use, C0/C1, Retentive or Non-retentive? I have it on C0/C1 for now.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> No (I had this discussion some days ago with JpmBoy), you do not C states to have your CPU voltage and frequency decreasing under light load or idle when adaptative.
> You need EIST and Turbo.
> What are the percentages of CPU minimum and maximum in power options under windows ?
> If you have both 100%, then set the minimum value at 5%.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the fix, I had both at 100% for when I was using 'Fully Manual'.
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

Hi KW , would you mind , if you have time, next time you are in your X99A II Bios, saving the Bios settings to the .CMO Text file and attaching it to a post here please, my CPU on RMA has finally shipped , so I should get to play with the X99A II soon.

thanks.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi KW , would you mind , if you have time, next time you are in your X99A II Bios, saving the Bios settings to the .CMO Text file and attaching it to a post here please, my CPU on RMA has finally shipped , so I should get to play with the X99A II soon.
> 
> thanks.


I have a 5960x now though.

5960x4.7GHZBios_setting.txt 34k .txt file


----------



## [email protected]

My new work machine....


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> My new work machine....


Nice machine Raja!


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> My new work machine....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice


----------



## smke

I have a question I am getting the Asus x99 deluxe 2. My question is should I get the 28 pci lane cpu or the 40 pci lane one? Here is what I am going to have plugged in three hd's s one sad a tv tuner a sound card and one gpu' and two DVDs drives and the Ian from front of case 2.0 and 3.0 and both nic s


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I have a question I am getting the Asus x99 deluxe 2. My question is should I get the 28 pci lane cpu or the 40 pci lane one? Here is what I am going to have plugged in three hd's s one sad a tv tuner a sound card and one gpu' and two DVDs drives and the Ian from front of case 2.0 and 3.0 and both nic s


28 should be good, save the money.

If you go multi GPU and then add M.2 PCIe storage then you may want to upgrade to a 40.

Save the money and spend it on something else.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> My new work machine....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very sharp - hard tubed too. you've been busy with that, no doubt.








(aquacomputer reservoirs?)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Very sharp - hard tubed too. you've been busy with that, no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (aquacomputer reservoirs?)


I believe the correct term you are searching for is 'Zee Tits'


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Very sharp - hard tubed too. you've been busy with that, no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (aquacomputer reservoirs?)


Yes, the 880 with nano coating.


----------



## KickAssCop

I have a weird issue. My GSkill ram no longer works correctly in the motherboard. I have G Skill Ripjaws 4, DDR 4 2666 15-15-15-35 1T Quad Channel ram. Only 2 sticks are being recognized. Nothing else. Also the two sticks only now work at 2133 MHz. Putting them on 2666 causes a crash or system does not show display.

I have thus far done the following.

Reset bios.
Cleaned slots.
Moved every single stick slot to slot to see which slots are cooked. They are the ones only on the left hand side of the CPU (slots A1, B1, A2, B2).
Reseated CPU.
Tried every possible combination of 1, 2, 3, and 4 sticks on all slots. I tried running the 4 sticks in only A2, B2, C2 and D2 slots and computer doesn't even boot up with RAM ERROR led lit.
All rams work fine.
Computer was working at 2666, 15-15-15-35 1T prior. All sticks were working fine until a slight mishap I had. For some reason even using slots C1 and D1 (default for 2 sticks) the ram is not functioning at 2666 but is fine at 2133.

Btw, CPU-Z reads them correctly and says I have 16 GB with proper timings and stuff. All rams work fine individually. Slots on left hand side of processor do not seem to be recognized/shown in motherboard bios.

XMP is disabled in bios (can that be a problem)?

Ideas?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I have a weird issue. My GSkill ram no longer works correctly in the motherboard. I have G Skill Ripjaws 4, DDR 4 2666 15-15-15-35 1T Quad Channel ram. Only 2 sticks are being recognized. Nothing else. Also the two sticks only now work at 2133 MHz. Putting them on 2666 causes a crash or system does not show display.
> 
> I have thus far done the following.
> 
> Reset bios.
> Cleaned slots.
> Moved every single stick slot to slot to see which slots are cooked. They are the ones only on the left hand side of the CPU (slots A1, B1, A2, B2).
> Reseated CPU.
> Tried every possible combination of 1, 2, 3, and 4 sticks on all slots. I tried running the 4 sticks in only A2, B2, C2 and D2 slots and computer doesn't even boot up with RAM ERROR led lit.
> All rams work fine.
> Computer was working at 2666, 15-15-15-35 1T prior. All sticks were working fine until a slight mishap I had. For some reason even using slots C1 and D1 (default for 2 sticks) the ram is not functioning at 2666 but is fine at 2133.
> 
> Btw, CPU-Z reads them correctly and says I have 16 GB with proper timings and stuff. All rams work fine individually. Slots on left hand side of processor do not seem to be recognized/shown in motherboard bios.
> 
> XMP is disabled in bios (can that be a problem)?
> 
> Ideas?


Hi,

I think it's best to probably divulge what this slight mishap was firstly?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes, the 880 with nano coating.


I have the same one - delivered yesterday, fountain effects, with pump adapter and D5... tho still waiting on Caselabs to deliver.









what's the two GPUs? (lol - you need to fill out rig builder for that rig!)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have the same one - delivered yesterday, fountain effects, with pump adapter and D5... tho still waiting on Caselabs to deliver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's the two GPUs? (lol - you need to fill out rig builder for that rig!)


2 X 1080 FEs. Fountain effect is nice, but only works in vertical orientation, so could not do it in the desk.


----------



## Jpmboy

IIMO, AC makes some of the best (and very durable) water cooling kit. This 720XT has been running for a long time:


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah, stiff German engineering...


----------



## Jpmboy

and Shoggy.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> My new work machine....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A thing of beauty ... so much for "you're doing this because it's a job" theory


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi KW , would you mind , if you have time, next time you are in your X99A II Bios, saving the Bios settings to the .CMO Text file and attaching it to a post here please, my CPU on RMA has finally shipped , so I should get to play with the X99A II soon.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 5960x now though.
> 
> 5960x4.7GHZBios_setting.txt 34k .txt file
Click to expand...

Hi KW , thanks a lot , much appreciated ,









I don't think my 5820K will do anything like your system but I am new to X99 so am hoping this will give me some insights to this Board and OCing on the X99 platform, especially with adaptive voltages etc , I have always gone the manual route till now.


----------



## vibraslap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I flashed My Deluxe II With the new 0801 Bios.
> I notice a significant increase of RAM performance (read, write, copy and latency) in aida64 benchmark versus 0601 Bios.
> Good News ?


Really? I feel so lied to. Asus support told me the only changes from 0601 were concerning the included usb 3.1 card....


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> Really? I feel so lied to. Asus support told me the only changes from 0601 were concerning the included usb 3.1 card....


Yes, This gain is important for me.


----------



## vibraslap

I'm not calling you a liar, I'm just in denial....

You're 100% sure it was the bios update that did it? :cries:

I really wish Asus would release patch notes on their BIOS revisions so we could actually know what changes/benefit's we would get from upgrading before just installing the Latest Greatest...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi KW , thanks a lot , much appreciated ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think my 5820K will do anything like your system but I am new to X99 so am hoping this will give me some insights to this Board and OCing on the X99 platform, especially with adaptive voltages etc , I have always gone the manual route till now.


I have an adaptive profile I can load but I find I always have instabilities when I use adaptive/offset.

But when I get home from work I'll add an attachment with the profile.


----------



## rolldog

Well, last night I tried to install the VRM waterblock on my Asus X99 Deluxe II MB, only to find out it doesn't fit. The screws are off slightly, and it feels like the VRM chips on this board are thinner, which would prevent me from getting a solid connection between the VRMs and the waterblock. (If I held the block over the VRMs as if there were screw holes lined up on the board, the waterblock was wobbly even with the thermal pad attached). I had this block installed on my Rampage V Extreme, and I want to say it was also installed on my X99 Deluxe a few years ago when the board was released.

I bought the Plexi-Nickel waterblock and it came in a set from EK with the chipset waterblock. Does anyone have this board watercooled? Besides the CPU waterblock and a full cover waterblock? If so, what block are you using? I went to the EK Cooling Configurator, and it listed under Mosfet waterblocks that they had no intention of building one, but it said the same for the RVE, which is the board this came off of. I'm assuming it lists this because EK sells it as part of a kit, not individually. As a matter of fact, I bought this block directly from EK.

If anyone knows of a waterblock which fits the VRM on the Asus X99 Deluxe II MB, please let me know. I'm not biased on brands, as long as it's not a Chinese Aluminum block, but I would greatly appreciate some suggestions.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> I'm not calling you a liar, I'm just in denial....
> 
> You're 100% sure it was the bios update that did it? :cries:
> 
> I really wish Asus would release patch notes on their BIOS revisions so we could actually know what changes/benefit's we would get from upgrading before just installing the Latest Greatest...


I think part of the problem with that is that results may vary from instance to instance of the same model board - then they'd be getting lawsuits for false claims ... it's a problem with these complex systems with so many components.

In a previous job (a long time ago in a galaxy far away) we were assembling servers with Compaq motherboards and DEC ethernet cards. In some builds we were getting some very weird results were supposedly received data was not actually there. It turned out that the PCI-E lanes on some mb's were at one end of the acceptable frequency tolerance, and the ethernet boards were on the very edge of the other end of the acceptable tolerance. When combined it was hit or miss on some packets seemingly accepted to the sender but rejected by the receiver. My point here being, on occasion things that should work don't even within acceptable parameters due to bad luck







.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> I'm not calling you a liar, I'm just in denial....
> 
> You're 100% sure it was the bios update that did it? :cries:
> 
> I really wish Asus would release patch notes on their BIOS revisions so we could actually know what changes/benefit's we would get from upgrading before just installing the Latest Greatest...


The only thing I can say is That before and after flashing, résults are really différent and higher With new Bios.
I do not see any other reason Than Bios flashing which can explain This .....


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I have a weird issue. My GSkill ram no longer works correctly in the motherboard. I have G Skill Ripjaws 4, DDR 4 2666 15-15-15-35 1T Quad Channel ram. Only 2 sticks are being recognized. Nothing else. Also the two sticks only now work at 2133 MHz. Putting them on 2666 causes a crash or system does not show display.
> 
> I have thus far done the following.
> 
> Reset bios.
> Cleaned slots.
> Moved every single stick slot to slot to see which slots are cooked. They are the ones only on the left hand side of the CPU (slots A1, B1, A2, B2).
> Reseated CPU.
> Tried every possible combination of 1, 2, 3, and 4 sticks on all slots. I tried running the 4 sticks in only A2, B2, C2 and D2 slots and computer doesn't even boot up with RAM ERROR led lit.
> All rams work fine.
> Computer was working at 2666, 15-15-15-35 1T prior. All sticks were working fine until a slight mishap I had. For some reason even using slots C1 and D1 (default for 2 sticks) the ram is not functioning at 2666 but is fine at 2133.
> 
> Btw, CPU-Z reads them correctly and says I have 16 GB with proper timings and stuff. All rams work fine individually. Slots on left hand side of processor do not seem to be recognized/shown in motherboard bios.
> 
> XMP is disabled in bios (can that be a problem)?
> 
> Ideas?


had a problem like this with my x99-a. On the right side the ram slots where unstable. I RMAd the board. Still waiting


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> had a problem like this with my x99-a. On the right side the ram slots where unstable. I RMAd the board. Still waiting


As are we, to know what this minor mishap was


----------



## Biggu

Hey all ive got a weird issue with my R5E board and was hoping to get some help, first of all my specs
Win 10
R5E (original not 3.1 etc)
5930 K stock clock
32gb Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4-3000
Titan X SC stock clock
SM951 512gb using the M.2 slot and Uefi
2x WD Black in Raid 1
EKWB Monoblock
Ax1200i

So on to the issue, a few months ago my computer would boot up and just sit a the windows loading screen with the circle not even showing up. I would simply cut the power using either the PSU switch or the button the front of the case and it would boot up like normal. some times it requires multiple times doing this.

This is telling me the computer is passing bios with no issues and its getting to the OS on the drive.

about a month after this started, the computer would never boot to windows, just sit with the windows loading screen. At this point I plugged in a CD drive, rebooted, and loaded windows 10 from the CD and do a system repair. Some times the repair would work, some times I would have to restore from the last backup (takes a long time btw)

So this has been the annoying but only happened during startup until now. For the last few weeks, when the computer has been running it will literally just shut off, wait one - two seconds then boot back up. This happens regardless if I am gaming or if im not even in the same room. I thought this may be PSU related as I would flip the switch on the PSU and I remember all the LEDs on the board would be out when it shuts off. I had the PSU replaced under RMA and still no effect.

I upgraded the Bios of the board to 3202 and its still doing it. The times are random and windows event log only shows that the system was shutdown un expectedly which tells me its something hardware related. Ive ran a mem test and memory all clears, ive dropped the bios back to different versions with no luck either. I thought this may be temperature related but all temps are fine and stay around 26-31C

Also, I was thinking of RMA'ing the board with asus but since I wanted to have the IO shield on the board with the water blocks I cut the heat pipe between the two. I assume this will void the warranty?

If so does anyone here have the mofset / io shield cover they would want to sell or let me barrow for a fee?

Im very close to just getting an edition 10 board and being done with it.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi KW , thanks a lot , much appreciated ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think my 5820K will do anything like your system but I am new to X99 so am hoping this will give me some insights to this Board and OCing on the X99 platform, especially with adaptive voltages etc , I have always gone the manual route till now.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an adaptive profile I can load but I find I always have instabilities when I use adaptive/offset.
> 
> But when I get home from work I'll add an attachment with the profile.
Click to expand...

Thanks KW that could be helpful too.

*On a side Note*

New Processor arrived yesterday and after much playing in the bios (still not sure what I set) I finally got it to Boot and I was able to get Win10 Installed and Updated , however since it is a CPU from RMA I decided to Run IPDT on it and to my surprise it fails with an IMC Error , run it about 6 times so far with 5 fails on the IMC and one on the CPU (Frequency) , so it looks like I may need another RMA .

Could it be a fault with the MB or perhaps a bios issue with 601 ? Anyone else seen this issue? Does anyone else use IPDT for a quick test ? is it dependent on other software perhaps , eg the dotnet Frame work?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Hey all ive got a weird issue with my R5E board and was hoping to get some help, first of all my specs
> Win 10
> R5E (original not 3.1 etc)
> 5930 K stock clock
> 32gb Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4-3000
> Titan X SC stock clock
> SM951 512gb using the M.2 slot and Uefi
> 2x WD Black in Raid 1
> EKWB Monoblock
> Ax1200i
> 
> So on to the issue, a few months ago my computer would boot up and just sit a the windows loading screen with the circle not even showing up. I would simply cut the power using either the PSU switch or the button the front of the case and it would boot up like normal. some times it requires multiple times doing this.
> 
> This is telling me the computer is passing bios with no issues and its getting to the OS on the drive.
> 
> about a month after this started, the computer would never boot to windows, just sit with the windows loading screen. At this point I plugged in a CD drive, rebooted, and loaded windows 10 from the CD and do a system repair. Some times the repair would work, some times I would have to restore from the last backup (takes a long time btw)
> 
> So this has been the annoying but only happened during startup until now. For the last few weeks, when the computer has been running it will literally just shut off, wait one - two seconds then boot back up. This happens regardless if I am gaming or if im not even in the same room. I thought this may be PSU related as I would flip the switch on the PSU and I remember all the LEDs on the board would be out when it shuts off. I had the PSU replaced under RMA and still no effect.
> 
> I upgraded the Bios of the board to 3202 and its still doing it. The times are random and windows event log only shows that the system was shutdown un expectedly which tells me its something hardware related. Ive ran a mem test and memory all clears, ive dropped the bios back to different versions with no luck either. I thought this may be temperature related but all temps are fine and stay around 26-31C
> .


Could be a number of things, from some kind of board level OCP to the PSU having an issue.


----------



## Balozaibar

hey guys! so i have a question about my X99-A/usb 3.1 motherboard. My post time is kinda slow, i have like 10.6 seconds before post, after post Windows will boot in 4.5 sec. On the motherboard vga led stays on for alot of seconds before post (with my primary gpu-> amd 7770 but it's the same effect with my backup gpu ->nv 8400gs). What seems to be the problem? I've disabled dram training, enabled fast/cold boot. I will attach my bios settings if someone wants to take a closer look... If someone has some suggestions i'm open to anything . Thanks !

4.2safe_setting.txt 30k .txt file


----------



## vibraslap

I discovered on my x-99 deluxe II last night that by disabling all boot options except my actual boot device, I reduced my post time by at least 10 seconds(it was pretty absurd before). I would try that and see if it helps.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balozaibar*
> 
> hey guys! so i have a question about my X99-A/usb 3.1 motherboard. My post time is kinda slow, i have like 10.6 seconds before post, after post Windows will boot in 4.5 sec. On the motherboard vga led stays on for alot of seconds before post (with my primary gpu-> amd 7770 but it's the same effect with my backup gpu ->nv 8400gs). What seems to be the problem? I've disabled dram training, enabled fast/cold boot. I will attach my bios settings if someone wants to take a closer look... If someone has some suggestions i'm open to anything . Thanks !
> 
> 4.2safe_setting.txt 30k .txt file


You are not alone my 5820K from RMA is doing the same thing on the New X99A II I got to replace a defective /3.1 version. The CPU is also failing the IPDT tool with an IMC Error , I am thinking it is a bios issue but Intel has just replied that they will send another CPU just in case.


----------



## Tych-0

Hello,

I'm having some trouble with my Rampage V Extreme I received as an RMA. The old board I am returning due to one of the bios' not functioning.

Everything with the replacement seems fine so far except I am having trouble with the sound. Upon booting into Windows I'm getting some constant low volume static, and every time I click on something or anytime the computer is displaying something new on screen I'm also getting a popping sound. In addition to that I am not able to get any sounds in windows to play. This is happening for both the speakers and the headphones. The only time I am able to hear anything at all from them is when I do the audio check for 5.1 sound and the rear right speaker plays the test tune albeit it sounds a bit muffled, when it tests the other speakers I just hear a popping/clicking sound.

I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the newest realtek drives from ASUS's website and it's no help.

I'm not sure if this is related or not, but when I received the new motherboard it all looked basically brand new except for the Supreme FX chip; it's chrome was all smudged from what I assumed was somebody's fingers. I thought that was odd, but wiped with a cloth and it looked perfectly fine after.

Any ideas for me to try and remedy this? Did I get a bad replacement board? I sure hope not.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Balozaibar*
> 
> hey guys! so i have a question about my X99-A/usb 3.1 motherboard. My post time is kinda slow, i have like 10.6 seconds before post, after post Windows will boot in 4.5 sec. On the motherboard vga led stays on for alot of seconds before post (with my primary gpu-> amd 7770 but it's the same effect with my backup gpu ->nv 8400gs). What seems to be the problem? I've disabled dram training, enabled fast/cold boot. I will attach my bios settings if someone wants to take a closer look... If someone has some suggestions i'm open to anything . Thanks !
> 
> 4.2safe_setting.txt 30k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not alone my 5820K from RMA is doing the same thing on the New X99A II I got to replace a defective /3.1 version. The CPU is also failing the IPDT tool with an IMC Error , I am thinking it is a bios issue but Intel has just replied that they will send another CPU just in case.
Click to expand...

It looks as though the 5820k (and the 5930k) are not listed for that program. I see lots of Haswell-E, Broadwell-E, and Skylake processors missing.

Edit: I intend to try this on my processor before I bother doing an RMA for RAM, and I just noticed they were not listed. Articles I've seen suggest it works with those processors, though - some since 2015 - so I'm not sure why Intel hasn't updated the list if they work.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> You are not alone my 5820K from RMA is doing the same thing on the New X99A II I got to replace a defective /3.1 version. The CPU is also failing the IPDT tool with an IMC Error , I am thinking it is a bios issue but Intel has just replied that they will send another CPU just in case.


I get the same issue with IMC and PCH, untick those and test the others, they should work.

My VGA light stays on for about 6-7 seconds too on the X99 Deluxe, however I have overclocked my RAM.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> You are not alone my 5820K from RMA is doing the same thing on the New X99A II I got to replace a defective /3.1 version. The CPU is also failing the IPDT tool with an IMC Error , I am thinking it is a bios issue but Intel has just replied that they will send another CPU just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> I get the same issue with IMC and PCH, untick those and test the others, they should work.
> 
> My VGA light stays on for about 6-7 seconds too on the X99 Deluxe, however I have overclocked my RAM.
Click to expand...

I did try that and it passes ..usually... getting the Odd CPU Freq. error too , Intel just phoned about my cross shipment of a new CPU , should be here Monday or Tues. so I guess I will see if it is the bios/board or CPU then.

PS my 1st 5820K did not show these errors , neither has liked the 100 strap above about 3600mhz either , but no trouble on the 125 strap at 4375.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm having some trouble with my Rampage V Extreme I received as an RMA. The old board I am returning due to one of the bios' not functioning.
> 
> Everything with the replacement seems fine so far except I am having trouble with the sound. Upon booting into Windows I'm getting some constant low volume static, and every time I click on something or anytime the computer is displaying something new on screen I'm also getting a popping sound. In addition to that I am not able to get any sounds in windows to play. This is happening for both the speakers and the headphones. The only time I am able to hear anything at all from them is when I do the audio check for 5.1 sound and the rear right speaker plays the test tune albeit it sounds a bit muffled, when it tests the other speakers I just hear a popping/clicking sound.
> 
> I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the newest realtek drives from ASUS's website and it's no help.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is related or not, but when I received the new motherboard it all looked basically brand new except for the Supreme FX chip; it's chrome was all smudged from what I assumed was somebody's fingers. I thought that was odd, but wiped with a cloth and it looked perfectly fine after.
> 
> Any ideas for me to try and remedy this? Did I get a bad replacement board? I sure hope not.


just saw on ROG Forums a couple of hours ago that you are not the only one

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?86170-Problem-with-SupremeFX-Hi-Fi-DAC-with-R5E10

maybe that was you ?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> PS my 1st 5820K did not show these errors , neither has like the 100 strap above about 3600mhz either , but no trouble on the 125 strap at 4375.


Have you tested on an older version of the BIOS? I suspect it may be a BIOS issue.


----------



## Nichismo

im assuming this is probably a very common issue but in hopes of getting some direct insight, id like to ask again.

Ive got a 40 lane CPU, and im running 2x way SLI currently, in addition to an M.2 SSD inside the Hyperx PCIe card included with my X99 deluxe. Im also running the included USB 3.1 card.

Ever since installing the SSD, the first GPU is only running at x8, no matter what. I cant seem to change this. Really frustrating, because this is the entire reason I bought a 5930k instead of a 5820k. I should be able to run both cards at x16, the M.2 SSD at x4, the USB 3.1 card at x2 and still have 2 more lanes to spare!!

anyone shed some light on this please?? much appreciated!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Can I pipe in here...lol

I installed the new version of the Aura Lighting App (1.03.24.T1005) and it complete stuffed the system, x265 benchmark would time out finding hardware, 20 second free after windows started, not to mention my Cinebench scores went 150 points down.
Uninstalled, system is fine again.


----------



## Balozaibar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> I discovered on my x-99 deluxe II last night that by disabling all boot options except my actual boot device, I reduced my post time by at least 10 seconds(it was pretty absurd before). I would try that and see if it helps.


I've done that, same thing. Will post in average 10 seconds, windows will boot in less than 5. It's probably a common problem for Asus X99 mobos with that slow post (see feedback on newegg/amazon from customers). It really doesn't matter if it's X99A, X99A/usb 3-1, X99A-II, X99-deluxe or so


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> PS my 1st 5820K did not show these errors , neither has like the 100 strap above about 3600mhz either , but no trouble on the 125 strap at 4375.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tested on an older version of the BIOS? I suspect it may be a BIOS issue.
Click to expand...

I did actually,,,,, on the X99A-II 401 and 601
and on the X99A/3.1 1201 - 3101

I figured it was just my particular chip or the Chip and Ram Combo.... but I am no expert on the X99 platform


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I figured it was just my particular chip or the Chip and Ram Combo.... but I am no expert on the X99 platform


Ah, guess that's just how it'll play out then. I prefer longer boot times cause it gives the system a little longer to settle, HDDs, Pumps, Fans. It's only 10 seconds ya' know (but gets really annoying when testing tuning and overclock).


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> im assuming this is probably a very common issue but in hopes of getting some direct insight, id like to ask again.
> 
> Ive got a 40 lane CPU, and im running 2x way SLI currently, in addition to an M.2 SSD inside the Hyperx PCIe card included with my X99 deluxe. Im also running the included USB 3.1 card.
> 
> Ever since installing the SSD, the first GPU is only running at x8, no matter what. I cant seem to change this. Really frustrating, because this is the entire reason I bought a 5930k instead of a 5820k. I should be able to run both cards at x16, the M.2 SSD at x4, the USB 3.1 card at x2 and still have 2 more lanes to spare!!
> 
> anyone shed some light on this please?? much appreciated!


It really depends on the mobo what slots share bandwidth. What slots do you currently have everything installed in? Is it the mobo in your sig rig?


----------



## The Veterant

Well I'm here to post that today I finally got the THUNDERBOLT 3 card that comes w/ the ASUS X99 Deluxe II installed, yes installed but I haven't tested w/ my Thunderbolt Display yet. On thgis picture look at the bottom for the *Thunderbolt Controller 1577*


----------



## thewebsiteisdown

I had my overclock perfect on my x99 Deluxe 3.1 on the 2101 BIOS. I upgraded to the 3101 and now intel burn test is failing with memory errors. Is there a time frame for getting this issue resolved as my system is still stable? I have seen this happen before with previous BIOS from Asus on different intel MBs and it was them causing issues with their BIOS coding skills not the system.

This will be related to the post above from others stating that they're having issues with the IMC and PCH test failing with the Intel stability test as well just so people here know.

Thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balozaibar*
> 
> I've done that, same thing. Will post in average 10 seconds, windows will boot in less than 5. It's probably a common problem for Asus X99 mobos with that slow post (see feedback on newegg/amazon from customers). It really doesn't matter if it's X99A, X99A/usb 3-1, X99A-II, X99-deluxe or so


No boot time issues here unless certain USB devices aren't disabled at boot. External hard drives can increase this dramatically. POST time depends on the memory configuration and devices connected


----------



## Bugses

Hi everybody,

I just finished building my 5820K on a Asus Strix X99 Gaming board.
Something is off though. It takes at least 10 seconds for it to post. I can't make it boot on my USB key in order to reinstall Windows. I can't make it boot onto my existing Windows either, not without forcing it. It won't connect to the Internet either. What do I do, when it dosent give me any error codes?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thewebsiteisdown*
> 
> I had my overclock perfect on my x99 Deluxe 3.1 on the 2101 BIOS. I upgraded to the 3101 and now intel burn test is failing with memory errors. Is there a time frame for getting this issue resolved as my system is still stable? I have seen this happen before with previous BIOS from Asus on different intel MBs and it was them causing issues with their BIOS coding skills not the system.
> 
> This will be related to the post above from others stating that they're having issues with the IMC and PCH test failing with the Intel stability test as well just so people here know.
> 
> Thanks.


Mhm... first of all I wouldn't touch IBT with a barge pole for memory testing (or any other testing for that matter) on X99. I'd either install Linux Mint 18 and do "sudo apt install stressapptest", then "stressapptest -W -s 7200" and let that run for 2 hours (good gauge on stability overall), or let HCI memtest on Windows run up to 400%. Both of those are found in the thread relating to memory overclocking on the X99 platform in general: http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread

I'd personally use Linux and stressapptest as it can usually find RAM errors quicker, and isolates the tested component to RAM itself (cache and core generally shouldn't affect stability with GSAT too much). Those two tools will allow you to tune your timings *properly*. If a set of timings worked on a previous BIOS, but fail to register correctly on the latest BIOS, it usually is down to being on the edge of stability. Sure you've lost potential by having to drop the timings, but you also hopefully have gained stability as is usually in the changelog for the BIOS updates on ASUS' website.

The IMC and PCH test failures are nothing to worry about as long as the system is stable. That can be chalked down to incompatibility with the Intel software and how ASUS exposes certain parts of the CPU to the OS. If it works, it's fine. The IPDT doesn't even list the Haswell-E series as compatible on the download page anyway.

*IBT is not a memory testing tool.*


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi all,
I have a GTX980 Ti SLI with a 5930k at 1.270v.

Sometimes when pushing hard my PC turn off and the x99 deluxe bios says: "power supply surge detected."

I have a Corsair AX860i PSU so it should be good.

Is there someone who ever seen this error on its deluxe?
Searching the internet this error seems very very common on Asus motherboards


----------



## GRABibus

For information, I noticed That With last Aura version for My Deluxe II, the aida64 memory and cache benchmark takes much more Times to Run and shows lower résults.

I calme back to the former version to solve


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi all,
> I have a GTX980 Ti SLI with a 5930k at 1.270v.
> 
> Sometimes when pushing hard my PC turn off and the x99 deluxe bios says: "power supply surge detected."
> 
> I have a Corsair AX860i PSU so it should be good.
> 
> Is there someone who ever seen this error on its deluxe?
> Searching the internet this error seems very very common on Asus motherboards


In BIOS under 'Monitor' at the bottom turn off Surge Protection or whatever it is.









Edit: Found it. Anti-Surge Support on my X99-A II.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> In BIOS under 'Monitor' at the bottom turn off Surge Protection or whatever it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Found it. Anti-Surge Support on my X99-A II.


But why turn off a security feature?
Is this feature not working as expected?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> But why turn off a security feature?
> Is this feature not working as expected?


If you have higher voltages set for overclocking it'll trip this function. I've had zero issues with it off on motherboards going back years as far back as my Rampage IV Black Edition.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> If you have higher voltages set for overclocking it'll trip this function. I've had zero issues with it off on motherboards going back years as far back as my Rampage IV Black Edition.


Thank you for the answer.
The strange thing is that my overclock is pretty mild, there are people here with better and stronger overclock but they are not experiencing this problem as far as I know.


----------



## Biggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Could be a number of things, from some kind of board level OCP to the PSU having an issue.


Replaced my motherboard with a RVE10 board over the weekend and the issue is no longer is effecting me. Looks like the board needed to be shipped back for RMA.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> It really depends on the mobo what slots share bandwidth. What slots do you currently have everything installed in? Is it the mobo in your sig rig?


yes it is, thanks for your reply.

I have 2 way SLI like I mentioned, configured:

-the first GPU is in slot x16 -1
-the SSD/Hyper M.2 is inbetween the GPUs in slot x16 - 2
-the second GPU is in slot x16 - 3
-the USB 3.1 card is in the last x16 slot

maybe im being too critical but I feel like compared to other boards, the layout of this particular model motherboard is rather poor. The odd 3-way SLI setup, the vertical M.2 slot, some of the fan headers and buttons, etc. But I guess this board was one of the very first X99 boards on the scene and a high end one at that, so they were somewhat blazing a trail I guess and didnt have much to work with.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> If you have higher voltages set for overclocking it'll trip this function. I've had zero issues with it off on motherboards going back years as far back as my Rampage IV Black Edition.


there is somethin8g else going on. you should not have to disable the surge fault. I have never had this occur, even running 3 GPUs modded for up to 1.6V core and 1.9V video memory (along with a [email protected] and 32GB of ram). It is likely a faltering PSU rail. (I mean even 3 780Ti Kingpins on 2 PSUs pulling 1700W from the wall).


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bugses*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> I just finished building my 5820K on a Asus Strix X99 Gaming board.
> Something is off though. It takes at least 10 seconds for it to post. I can't make it boot on my USB key in order to reinstall Windows. I can't make it boot onto my existing Windows either, not without forcing it. It won't connect to the Internet either. What do I do, when it dosent give me any error codes?


I have the 10 secs to post on the X99A II , 401+601 bios'. I am not sure if it is related to my 3 disk Raid 0 Data array or not ? I assume the UEFI has to load the Intel legacy OpRom ? even though I don't boot from it ( doesn't seem to be a UEFI Driver ? but maybe my error) there is no USB attached as Board is on the test bench at the moment.

I had to mess around with CSM ALOT to get USB and SSD etc to show in the Boot Options even though they showed in the PCH Storage Page.

I also found that the Raid needs to be enabled with the F11 Wizard , you then get the Intel Raid Controller Option in the PCH Storage Page, if I just set Raid , on the PCH page , the Intel Option didn't appear. It seems to disappear again once the system finds the Legacy OpRom , I guess as you can then enter the Utility by using Ctrl+I, so bios access is not needed , but maybe cause I no longer have it in UEFI Mode.
There doesn't appear to be a lot of info around on the CSM and UEFI , at least I didn't find anything good / really helpful , so just did the trial and error thing.

Real Bench as been giving instability warnings over the Weekend , so I have upped the Voltages and I thnk that has stopped , in a test just now , but I ran IDPT next and it had barely started when the comp. spontaneously turned off , not rebooted , not sure if that's a setting or something else is going on? New CPU from intel on the way so I have my fingers crossed it is that , as I see the Deluxe II got a new Bios (801) but so far the X99a II hasn't.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> yes it is, thanks for your reply.
> 
> I have 2 way SLI like I mentioned, configured:
> 
> -the first GPU is in slot x16 -1
> -the SSD/Hyper M.2 is inbetween the GPUs in slot x16 - 2
> -the second GPU is in slot x16 - 3
> -the USB 3.1 card is in the last x16 slot
> 
> maybe im being too critical but I feel like compared to other boards, the layout of this particular model motherboard is rather poor. The odd 3-way SLI setup, the vertical M.2 slot, some of the fan headers and buttons, etc. But I guess this board was one of the very first X99 boards on the scene and a high end one at that, so they were somewhat blazing a trail I guess and didnt have much to work with.


I'm pretty sure if you occupy the slots in a config other than the manuals SLI recommendation, like adding a pci card in pcie x16-2 (doesn't have to be a GPU), you will start sharing lanes. This is what the manual shows...



It doesnt really show your config, but im thinking its sharing the bandwidth with your x16-3 slot. That being said, there is minimal difference between 16x/16x and 16x/8x gpu performance. It still should work just fine.


----------



## djgar

Well, took the plunge and ordered a Strix Gaming ... will use my just-received Koolance 390ci block







.

And just found BIOS 3301 was just released for my current X99-A/U31, but doesn't show under Win 10 64bit OS listings, but does under "Other" OS ...


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> If you have higher voltages set for overclocking it'll trip this function. I've had zero issues with it off on motherboards going back years as far back as my Rampage IV Black Edition.


is there a way if the problems come from the motherboard or from the PSU?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Well, took the plunge and ordered a Strix Gaming ... will use my just-received Koolance 390ci block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And just found BIOS 3301 was just released for my current X99-A/U31, but doesn't show under Win 10 64bit OS listings, but does under "Other" OS ...


Bro - I'l l be using the 390i as soon as caselabs delivers! It is a very "substantial" waterblock!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Bro - I'l l be using the 390i as soon as caselabs delivers! It is a very "substantial" waterblock!


X99 Deluxe got it too, thanks bro.
Is there some known improvements in this release?
The previous one fixed problems with fans and was nice, any news on this?


----------



## Bugses

Is there a BIOS setting, that can make the computer boot faster? After I upgraded to the Strix Gaming, it takes over 10 seconds to come past POST.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Bro - I'l l be using the 390i as soon as caselabs delivers! It is a very "substantial" waterblock!


Agreed, that's what I've been using, along with VRM and a chipset waterblock by EK. Since I just bought an Asus X99 Deluxe II, my only option if I want to cool the VRM is a monoblock, which I've never used in my life. No one makes standalone VRM and chipset waterblocks for the X99 Deluxe II. My old waterblock's screw holes are about 2mm away from the hole in the PCB. I think EK and Bitspower are the only ones who make a waterblock for the X99 Deluxe II to cool the VRM, and it comes as a monoblock. I'm going to miss my Koolance.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Agreed, that's what I've been using, along with VRM and a chipset waterblock by EK. Since I just bought an Asus X99 Deluxe II, my only option if I want to cool the VRM is a monoblock, which I've never used in my life. No one makes standalone VRM and chipset waterblocks for the X99 Deluxe II. My old waterblock's screw holes are about 2mm away from the hole in the PCB. I think EK and Bitspower are the only ones who make a waterblock for the X99 Deluxe II to cool the VRM, and it comes as a monoblock. I'm going to miss my Koolance.


Best CPU blocks IMO. I have three 380i's running right now... hopefully the 390i is as tough... and pretty.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Best CPU blocks IMO. I have three 380i's running right now... hopefully the 390i is as tough... and pretty.


My monoblock came in today, and tomorrow my i7-6950X should arrive. So that means I'll have a i7-5960X for sale, after I see how well this 10 core CPU runs.


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Could be a number of things, from some kind of board level OCP to the PSU having an issue.


I am actually experiencing a similar issue with my ASUS X99-E WS. It randomly swings between hanging on various POST codes, hanging on OS init, or boots up without issue. Usually disconnecting the power, waiting a minute, and booting the system back up resolves the issue sometimes for days.

I am probably going to end up disassembling the system and individually test each part this week.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Bro - I'l l be using the 390i as soon as caselabs delivers! It is a very "substantial" waterblock!


It does look gorgeous! Let's see how quickly Newegg delivers (cheap Eggsaver delivery







)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> I am actually experiencing a similar issue with my ASUS X99-E WS. It randomly swings between hanging on various POST codes, hanging on OS init, or boots up without issue. Usually disconnecting the power, waiting a minute, and booting the system back up resolves the issue sometimes for days.
> 
> I am probably going to end up disassembling the system and individually test each part this week.


If the system is running at complete stock (memory and CPU), something is amiss.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I have a weird issue. My GSkill ram no longer works correctly in the motherboard. I have G Skill Ripjaws 4, DDR 4 2666 15-15-15-35 1T Quad Channel ram. Only 2 sticks are being recognized. Nothing else. Also the two sticks only now work at 2133 MHz. Putting them on 2666 causes a crash or system does not show display.
> 
> I have thus far done the following.
> 
> Reset bios.
> Cleaned slots.
> Moved every single stick slot to slot to see which slots are cooked. They are the ones only on the left hand side of the CPU (slots A1, B1, A2, B2).
> Reseated CPU.
> Tried every possible combination of 1, 2, 3, and 4 sticks on all slots. I tried running the 4 sticks in only A2, B2, C2 and D2 slots and computer doesn't even boot up with RAM ERROR led lit.
> All rams work fine.
> Computer was working at 2666, 15-15-15-35 1T prior. All sticks were working fine until a slight mishap I had. For some reason even using slots C1 and D1 (default for 2 sticks) the ram is not functioning at 2666 but is fine at 2133.
> 
> Btw, CPU-Z reads them correctly and says I have 16 GB with proper timings and stuff. All rams work fine individually. Slots on left hand side of processor do not seem to be recognized/shown in motherboard bios.
> 
> XMP is disabled in bios (can that be a problem)?
> 
> Ideas?


To answer what some of you have asked. My computer fell on its side accidentally. No physical damage can be seen and all my components are working. I found out the ram issue only by chance when I accidentally entered bios and found out that only 2 sticks were being recognized and not 4. I had felt some sluggishness and longer load times but didn't think it was because of ram not being recognized.

What is a possible remedy for this issue?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> To answer what some of you have asked. My computer fell on its side accidentally. No physical damage can be seen and all my components are working. I found out the ram issue only by chance when I accidentally entered bios and found out that only 2 sticks were being recognized and not 4. I had felt some sluggishness and longer load times but didn't think it was because of ram not being recognized.
> 
> What is a possible remedy for this issue?


stand the rig up







and check that none of the ram sticks were knocked loose. Reseat all sticks. If it is still a problem, clrcmos and reboot to bios... still dropped 2 sticks?


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

What is new with 3301 bios? Like always writes "Improved System Stability...."


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> stand the rig up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and check that none of the ram sticks were knocked loose. Reseat all sticks. If it is still a problem, clrcmos and reboot to bios... still dropped 2 sticks?


You must have not read my quoted post.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> You must have not read my quoted post.


Hello

Reseat the CPU. If no change there may be broken traces from the fall.


----------



## jassilamba

Hey Guys, does anyone know what the PLED1 on a X99 Strix right by the CPU socket mean? I got my new X99 strix, and finally started playing with it. Using my existing 5820K, and the board won't boot (did try the usual no ram, 1 stick). Will play some more later but just wondering if anyone knew what that LED meant.

Thanks


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> What is new with 3301 bios? Like always writes "Improved System Stability...."


They've made some changes that allow the system to be more stable


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> What is new with 3301 bios? Like always writes "Improved System Stability...."


Hello

Nothing is written about system stability. Perhaps this is an indication why you constantly have issues that others don't.

From ASUS.com:
Quote:


> X99-DELUXE BIOS 3301
> Improve system compatibility


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> I am actually experiencing a similar issue with my ASUS X99-E WS. It randomly swings between hanging on various POST codes, hanging on OS init, or boots up without issue. Usually disconnecting the power, waiting a minute, and booting the system back up resolves the issue sometimes for days.
> 
> I am probably going to end up disassembling the system and individually test each part this week.


my error is pretty different, the PC shut down abruptely and at reboot it says that a surge was detected.
searching the internet my problem is very very common, most of this problems seems to depends on motheboards that has a faulty detection of OCP or OVP.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> What is new with 3301 bios? Like always writes "Improved System Stability...."


they improved the stability so well that now my PC shutdown with surge errors.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> You must have not read my quoted post.


I did... I just didn't assume "that all components are working" meant you tested each independently in another rig or for th ram in alternate slots. As praz said, if it's not a matter of reseating components, it may have broken traces. This is common especially if one has a 1KG air cooler hanging off the MB, which you don't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Reseat the CPU. If no change there may be broken traces from the fall.


^^THIS


----------



## sblantipodi

*I would like to congratulate with Asus.*
It took two years to fix the BIOS QFAN problem but finally with 3101 BIOS they succeded in fixing this problem.
Today I want to congratulate again because they succeded in broken it again in only one new BIOS release (3301).

Two years to fix a problem and only one new bios release to broke it again.

*Congratulations!*


----------



## djgar

Unbeliavably my Strix Gaming which I ordered yesterday with cheap shipping just got delivered! I guess it helped that it was shipped from Jersey to NYC, and not from CA. Goodbye X99-A, hello Strix! Now to go through the new board process ... again ...

See you in a day or two!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Unbeliavably my Strix Gaming which I ordered yesterday with cheap shipping just got delivered! I guess it helped that it was shipped from Jersey to NYC, and not from CA. Goodbye X99-A, hello Strix! Now to go through the new board process ... again ...
> 
> See you in a day or two!


lol - enjoy!


----------



## thewebsiteisdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Mhm... first of all I wouldn't touch IBT with a barge pole for memory testing (or any other testing for that matter) on X99. I'd either install Linux Mint 18 and do "sudo apt install stressapptest", then "stressapptest -W -s 7200" and let that run for 2 hours (good gauge on stability overall), or let HCI memtest on Windows run up to 400%. Both of those are found in the thread relating to memory overclocking on the X99 platform in general: http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread
> 
> I'd personally use Linux and stressapptest as it can usually find RAM errors quicker, and isolates the tested component to RAM itself (cache and core generally shouldn't affect stability with GSAT too much). Those two tools will allow you to tune your timings *properly*. If a set of timings worked on a previous BIOS, but fail to register correctly on the latest BIOS, it usually is down to being on the edge of stability. Sure you've lost potential by having to drop the timings, but you also hopefully have gained stability as is usually in the changelog for the BIOS updates on ASUS' website.
> 
> The IMC and PCH test failures are nothing to worry about as long as the system is stable. That can be chalked down to incompatibility with the Intel software and how ASUS exposes certain parts of the CPU to the OS. If it works, it's fine. The IPDT doesn't even list the Haswell-E series as compatible on the download page anyway.
> 
> *IBT is not a memory testing tool.*


@praz

I just wanted to give an update to the post I made in regards to the *BIOS / Memory* issue I was having with my X99 Deluxe U3.1 after upgrading to the newest 3101 BIOS that Asus released. It was indeed a BIOS issue and Asus acknowledged the issue and had me roll back to 2101 and it did fix the issue.

If anyone is having weird memory issues after upgrading to the 3101 BIOS, just go back to a previous one like Asus told me to and you'll be fine. They'll be fixing the *" BIOS "* issue soon I was told.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gimbo*
> 
> Bios file can be found under the Other tab when selecting the OS.


Thank you,

Found a new X99-A II BIOS under 'Others'.


----------



## rolldog

Well, look what showed up today. What am I going to do with my i7-5960X? I can go ahead and install this CPU and this damn monoblock, but it's going to be a while before my rig is ready to power on. I still need to run my acrylic lines, for both loops, but since I had everything setup and ready to roll, until I realized my rads were leaking, most of my tubing is already cut. I just need to cut a few more pieces for this monoblock, the pieces to connect with my different rads, and I decided to run the water line through the case divider behind the tops of my reservoirs and tie into my fill ports, which I can plug up once the reservoir is full enough.

I wonder how long it will be before a non-reference Titan X is available along with waterblocks for them? Anyone want to buy a 5960X? Kingston HyperX memory? Rampage V Extreme?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> 
> Well, look what showed up today. What am I going to do with my i7-5960X? I can go ahead and install this CPU and this damn monoblock, but it's going to be a while before my rig is ready to power on. I still need to run my acrylic lines, for both loops, but since I had everything setup and ready to roll, until I realized my rads were leaking, most of my tubing is already cut. I just need to cut a few more pieces for this monoblock, the pieces to connect with my different rads, and I decided to run the water line through the case divider behind the tops of my reservoirs and tie into my fill ports, which I can plug up once the reservoir is full enough.
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before a non-reference Titan X is available along with waterblocks for them? Anyone want to buy a 5960X? Kingston HyperX memory? Rampage V Extreme?


Crossing fingers for you for that one to be a good one, expensive little piece of silicon.
I don't recall ever seeing non ref Titan, did Nvidia remove the limitation on those nowadays? Oh free goodies, I'm up for it.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> 
> Well, look what showed up today. What am I going to do with my i7-5960X? I can go ahead and install this CPU and this damn monoblock, but it's going to be a while before my rig is ready to power on. I still need to run my acrylic lines, for both loops, but since I had everything setup and ready to roll, until I realized my rads were leaking, most of my tubing is already cut. I just need to cut a few more pieces for this monoblock, the pieces to connect with my different rads, and I decided to run the water line through the case divider behind the tops of my reservoirs and tie into my fill ports, which I can plug up once the reservoir is full enough.
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before a non-reference Titan X is available along with waterblocks for them? Anyone want to buy a 5960X? Kingston HyperX memory? Rampage V Extreme?


How mutch for ram and cpu


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Reseat the CPU. If no change there may be broken traces from the fall.


Tried it. Didn't work.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Crossing fingers for you for that one to be a good one, expensive little piece of silicon.
> I don't recall ever seeing non ref Titan, did Nvidia remove the limitation on those nowadays? Oh free goodies, I'm up for it.


There aren't any, and aren't likely to be. Blocks will be manufactured as always, though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Tried it. Didn't work.


Seems like you've damaged something in that case


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> *I would like to congratulate with Asus.*
> It took two years to fix the BIOS QFAN problem but finally with 3101 BIOS they succeded in fixing this problem.
> Today I want to congratulate again because they succeded in broken it again in only one new BIOS release (3301).
> 
> Two years to fix a problem and only one new bios release to broke it again.
> 
> *Congratulations!*


In addition to the broken recognition of DC vs PWM and the broken recognition of minimum rpm they succeeded in messing up even the maximum rpm. It's incredible.
My Corsair SP120 switched from 2400rpm to 2050rpm.

Congrats again Asus.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gimbo*
> 
> Bios file can be found under the Other tab when selecting the OS.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Found a new X99-A II BIOS under 'Others'.
Click to expand...

Installed 801 on my X99A II as well , seems a little more stable but I haven't played much , though it did not stop my IMC error in IDPT


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Installed 801 on my X99A II as well , seems a little more stable but I haven't played much , though it did not stop my IMC error in IDPT


There will always be errors in the Intel tests as we don't set the platform up to pass them.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> How mutch for ram and cpu


Not sure yet. I haven't had a chance to look and see how much similar ones are selling for. The CPU has never even been used. I had to RMA my last 5960x, and since then, I ordered a new Caselabs case, been building everything, had to put the entire project on hold for 6 months, but when I finally finished my build, I had bad radiators and failed my leak test. Since then, I've upgraded a few components, replaced the rads, but I had to tear down my entire system. I've been using my laptop as my primary PC ever since starting on this build, but thinking back, this CPU was shipped to me from Intel as a replacement for my last one. I don't think it's ever been used before. I ordered my Caselabs case when I RMAd my CPU, but I've never even powered on this CPU. Everything has been broken down and moved into my new case ever since I received it.

PM me if you're really interested.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Installed 801 on my X99A II as well , seems a little more stable but I haven't played much , though it did not stop my IMC error in IDPT
> 
> 
> 
> There will always be errors in the Intel tests as we don't set the platform up to pass them.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm Ok thanks for that info , however my 1st 5820k passed all tests , before it decided not to boot passed the bios any longer , and Intel has shipped me another (3rd) under RMA , after I reported the Errors in IDPT to them. Should have it today or Tomorrow.


----------



## XTAC

There does appear to be some issues with Q-Fan on the 3301 BIOS (X99-Pro). Disabled or Full Speed fan settings were ignored on boot, resulting in a zero speed. Not what I want for my DC water pump. PWM case fans made a rattle at same settings. All gone when reverting back to 3101.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> There does appear to be some issues with Q-Fan on the 3301 BIOS (X99-Pro). Disabled or Full Speed fan settings were ignored on boot, resulting in a zero speed. Not what I want for my DC water pump. PWM case fans made a rattle at same settings. All gone when reverting back to 3101.


Looks like I'll have to just hook everything up to my fan controller.


----------



## tistou77

With the 3301 bios for Rampage V Extreme, Asus has not updated the bios for the Adaptive Mode works with the Cache ?

According to Allan from Intel, Asus needs to update the bios to the Adaptive Mode works with the Cache
Quote:


> You need to contact Asus in order to obtain BIOS file that contains an updated processor microcode.
> Allan.


----------



## xkm1948

Major performance improvement for RAM after updating to 3301 on my Sabertooth X99

3101


3301


Overclocking still rock solid. No problem with QFan control. Highly recommended,


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> There does appear to be some issues with Q-Fan on the 3301 BIOS (X99-Pro). Disabled or Full Speed fan settings were ignored on boot, resulting in a zero speed. Not what I want for my DC water pump. PWM case fans made a rattle at same settings. All gone when reverting back to 3101.


Did you clear CMOS before applying new settings after upgrade to 3301? I find clearing CMOS using the switch mandatory now after every BIOS update. So far I have 0 problem with fan control. 2 PWM fans for CPU and 3 DC Case fans. No stopping problem nor rattling problem


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Installed 801 on my X99A II as well , seems a little more stable but I haven't played much , though it did not stop my IMC error in IDPT
> 
> 
> 
> There will always be errors in the Intel tests as we don't set the platform up to pass them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm Ok thanks for that info , however my 1st 5820k passed all tests , before it decided not to boot passed the bios any longer , and Intel has shipped me another (3rd) under RMA , after I reported the Errors in IDPT to them. Should have it today or Tomorrow.
Click to expand...

I should clarify that the Original 5820k passed all tests on the X99A-USB3.1 on bios' 2101 and 3101 , so more mature bios' perhaps?

That board was swapped out when the CPU died as they thought it was the Board at 1st , and since they didn't have stock of the 3.1 , I upgraded to the X99A II that had just come in .

So far I have tried 601 and 801 bios's with the 1st RMA CPU. New one should be here today according to UPS.

KB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Major performance improvement for RAM after updating to 3301 on my Sabertooth X99
> 
> 3101
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3301
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking still rock solid. No problem with QFan control. Highly recommended,


Sweeeet!


----------



## The Veterant

Can someone help me out figuring out what Q-code error on ASUS X99 DX2 means, I create a thread at here for help http://www.overclock.net/t/1606782/asus-x99-deluxe-ii-w-thunderbolt-3-thunderbolt-display-working so said it has to do w/ memory but on another forum they pin point the issue on another ASUS motherboard w/ thunderbolt and they saying it has to do w/ the thunderbolt controller, can someone close to ASUS support confirm or clarify this for me thanks. The link of the other forum that I mention about the discussion of the same issue on another board is at the thread that I open above. thanks again.


----------



## Kravicka

X99-A/USB 3.1 BIOS 3301

Some experience pls ?


----------



## Sazexa

Alright, so, I've got a few small problems with my build so far, that's using a Rampage V Edition 10.

The first is, where in the BIOS do I find XMP profile settings? I can't find it anywhere.

Secondly, I'm having a GPU issue, and I don't know if it's driver related or board related, or the GPU's themselves, or what.

If I'm playing a game in full screen, no matter what resolution, aspect ratio, or refresh rate, in most games I play I get a weird coloration shift, over-saturation, and flickering. If I press Alt+Tab, and another windows comes up in the foreground, the game colors go to their normal, until I click back into the game. The issue also stops when I disable SLI, or when playing the same game in a window, even if the window is maximized.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Major performance improvement for RAM after updating to 3301 on my Sabertooth X99
> 
> 3101
> 
> 
> 3301
> 
> 
> Overclocking still rock solid. No problem with QFan control. Highly recommended,


I had the same kind of performance improvement when I flashed My Deluxe II from 0601 to 0801.
I recommend also 0801


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Alright, so, I've got a few small problems with my build so far, that's using a Rampage V Edition 10.
> 
> The first is, where in the BIOS do I find XMP profile settings? I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> Secondly, I'm having a GPU issue, and I don't know if it's driver related or board related, or the GPU's themselves, or what.
> 
> If I'm playing a game in full screen, no matter what resolution, aspect ratio, or refresh rate, in most games I play I get a weird coloration shift, over-saturation, and flickering. If I press Alt+Tab, and another windows comes up in the foreground, the game colors go to their normal, until I click back into the game. The issue also stops when I disable SLI, or when playing the same game in a window, even if the window is maximized.


Hello

The rest I can't comment on as I have never experienced that issue. As far as XMP how about the manual.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Veterant*
> 
> Can someone help me out figuring out what Q-code error on ASUS X99 DX2 means, I create a thread at here for help http://www.overclock.net/t/1606782/asus-x99-deluxe-ii-w-thunderbolt-3-thunderbolt-display-working so said it has to do w/ memory but on another forum they pin point the issue on another ASUS motherboard w/ thunderbolt and they saying it has to do w/ the thunderbolt controller, can someone close to ASUS support confirm or clarify this for me thanks. The link of the other forum that I mention about the discussion of the same issue on another board is at the thread that I open above. thanks again.


Interesting.. my Q-code display can only post 2 characters... Where are you seeing "DX2"?


----------



## Praz

Hello

It is normal for the boot Q-code to be a different value when a Thunderbolt AIC is used. It has always been this way.


----------



## The Veterant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It is normal for the boot Q-code to be a different value when a Thunderbolt AIC is used. It has always been this way.


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Veterant*
> 
> Can someone help me out figuring out what Q-code error on ASUS X99 DX2 means, I create a thread at here for help http://www.overclock.net/t/1606782/asus-x99-deluxe-ii-w-thunderbolt-3-thunderbolt-display-working so said it has to do w/ memory but on another forum they pin point the issue on another ASUS motherboard w/ thunderbolt and they saying it has to do w/ the thunderbolt controller, can someone close to ASUS support confirm or clarify this for me thanks. The link of the other forum that I mention about the discussion of the same issue on another board is at the thread that I open above. thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.. my Q-code display can only post 2 characters... Where are you seeing "DX2"?
Click to expand...

I thought that too JPM but I think he actually means the Deluxe II

Though I just had a QCode CC which isn't in the Manual but a push of the Memtest Button reset things , so I am guessing it was something to do with Memory Training.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Alright, so, I've got a few small problems with my build so far, that's using a Rampage V Edition 10.
> 
> The first is, where in the BIOS do I find XMP profile settings? I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> Secondly, I'm having a GPU issue, and I don't know if it's driver related or board related, or the GPU's themselves, or what.
> 
> If I'm playing a game in full screen, no matter what resolution, aspect ratio, or refresh rate, in most games I play I get a weird coloration shift, over-saturation, and flickering. If I press Alt+Tab, and another windows comes up in the foreground, the game colors go to their normal, until I click back into the game. The issue also stops when I disable SLI, or when playing the same game in a window, even if the window is maximized.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> The rest I can't comment on as I have never experienced that issue. As far as XMP how about the manual.
Click to expand...

If you meant where can you view the XMP settings , you can find them in the Bios's Tool Menu , under ASUS SPD Information

if you set it like Praz said above it will auto set up the DRAM etc. , but you can check it on the AI Tweaker Page under DRAM Timing Control.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Installed 801 on my X99A II as well , seems a little more stable but I haven't played much , though it did not stop my IMC error in IDPT
> 
> 
> 
> There will always be errors in the Intel tests as we don't set the platform up to pass them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm Ok thanks for that info , however my 1st 5820k passed all tests , before it decided not to boot passed the bios any longer , and Intel has shipped me another (3rd) under RMA , after I reported the Errors in IDPT to them. Should have it today or Tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should clarify that the Original 5820k passed all tests on the X99A-USB3.1 on bios' 2101 and 3101 , so more mature bios' perhaps?
> 
> That board was swapped out when the CPU died as they thought it was the Board at 1st , and since they didn't have stock of the 3.1 , I upgraded to the X99A II that had just come in .
> 
> So far I have tried 601 and 801 bios's with the 1st RMA CPU. New one should be here today according to UPS.
> 
> KB
Click to expand...

Ok , Same Error with the New CPU ... it failed the IMC Test too, but on 801 I have not seen the PCH or CPU Freq. test fail , not sure if that is the Bios or if I have dialed in the voltages better now ?

But since Raja stated IMC Fail is normal , I guess I will just send one of these CPU's back, and not ask for another. Thx.

KB


----------



## vibraslap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Though I just had a QCode CC which isn't in the Manual...


I had the same thing when I was troubleshooting my issues. I found it pretty aggravating.. $400+ motherboard and I can't get complete list of q-codes in the manual?









There's a 3rd party site for these, but I'm not sure how reliable all the information is. http://www.asusqcodes.com/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It is normal for the boot Q-code to be a different value when a Thunderbolt AIC is used. It has always been this way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Veterant*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification


lol - q code 51... yeah, I see this on my M8E if I enable TB in bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I thought that too JPM but I think he actually means the Deluxe II
> Though I just had a QCode CC which isn't in the Manual but a push of the Memtest Button reset things , so I am guessing it was something to do with Memory Training.


Ah - DX2.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Though I just had a QCode CC which isn't in the Manual...
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same thing when I was troubleshooting my issues. I found it pretty aggravating.. $400+ motherboard and I can't get complete list of q-codes in the manual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a 3rd party site for these, but I'm not sure how reliable all the information is. http://www.asusqcodes.com/
Click to expand...

I saw that site before , thanks, but I think it is just the same as the Manual , ASUS has them online too but there are not even any C Error Codes I can find , but maybe my google Foo is low tonight







.

https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1002017/


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I saw that site before , thanks, but I think it is just the same as the Manual , ASUS has them online too but there are not even any C Error Codes I can find , but maybe my google Foo is low tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1002017/


Found This. https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?3018-Maximus-Debug-LED-Codes

CC - OEM BDS initialization codes

Different board but may be the same thing.


----------



## Lord Winchester

Is there any way to reduce the Post time on an X99 Deluxe?

Whatever Harddrive i use ( Samsung 850 Evo 1 TB, Dual Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB Raid 0, Samsung 950 Pro 256 GB) my boot Time sits allways in the high 30's low 40's.

I'm so far away from the "8 Seconds into Windows" Videos on Youtube.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Silent Scone

Depends what else is connected to the system. Put the system to sleep, this is what I do. It's actually quite disconcerting to feel that enough people worry themselves with something so trivial.


----------



## Lord Winchester

I'm not really worried.

But you need to look at it from another side:

If you buy a car, that is capable of a 0-60 time of 5 Seconds and it doesn't matter what you do, it still takes 20 seconds to reach the 60 mph, then something isn't right.

And thats exactly what i try to figure out.

It's a 5960x, 2 Gpu's and the 950 pro in the m.2 Slot, set up for x4 speed (takes away 4 Lanes from the 5th Pcie Slot, wich is not occupied)

So there should be 4 Lanes "left"


----------



## Kimir

You should take it more like a sport car that you need to warm up before you can use it at full speed.


----------



## Lord Winchester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You should take it more like a sport car that you need to warm up before you can use it at full speed.


Okay, makes sense on a cold boot. But restarting Windows is not quicker at all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Winchester*
> 
> Okay, makes sense on a cold boot. But restarting Windows is not quicker at all.


Boot times or Post times?... or both?
remove every attached device except keyboard and mouse, any improvement? If no, open event viewer, admin events select boot time (under app and services, microsoft> diagnostics and performance>operational. Create a Custom report. This will help determine if any service or bloat ware is slowing boot time.


----------



## Lord Winchester

I give this a try. Do i upload the report here or at a filesharer?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Winchester*
> 
> I give this a try. Do i upload the report here or at a filesharer?


no need to upload... examine the boot time reports in the window and see if any service or whatever is causuing a delay - it will show any that are slowing the process.








If you need help with that, post the detail tab:

for example. Malwarebytes self protection module causes a delay in mine (because of the self protection module, not the normal setup).


----------



## Zero989

There must have been massive changes to BIOS 801 for X99A-II because I'm no longer getting BSODs, and to the R5E guy that booted up to load WIndows only to have it never show the loading dots/circle, I had that with BIOS 401.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I saw that site before , thanks, but I think it is just the same as the Manual , ASUS has them online too but there are not even any C Error Codes I can find , but maybe my google Foo is low tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1002017/
> 
> 
> 
> Found This. https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?3018-Maximus-Debug-LED-Codes
> 
> CC - OEM BDS initialization codes
> 
> Different board but may be the same thing.
Click to expand...

Thanks again KWolf , that is the fullest list of QCodes I have seen , so I copied it and made a PDF , so I'll attach it for others.
( from 2013 so all may not apply to X99) Now we need a list for all the abbreviations









And thanks again for your .CMO file I am using your setup with my new CPU on the new 801 Bios which seems more stable and is OCing better too I think.

ASUSAMIProgressQ-Codes.pdf 124k .pdf file


----------



## xterc

Motherboard: ASUS Rampage V Edition 10
Bios: 0801
CPU: 6950X

Since installing the latest Auro update the 'AsRogAuraService (32 bit)' is constantly consuming 6-10% CPU. Has anyone else seen this? Aura is set to static, so I could disable it all together.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xterc*
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Rampage V Edition 10
> Bios: 0801
> CPU: 6950X
> 
> Since installing the latest Auro update the 'AsRogAuraService (32 bit)' is constantly consuming 6-10% CPU. Has anyone else seen this? Aura is set to static, so I could disable it all together.


uninstall the software and service. restart post to bios and disable Aura in bios. boot to windows, Reinstall it. It should not use cpu clock cycles like that. I have mine set to change color with CPU temperature.


----------



## kx11

it's so good to be back to Asus Mobos


----------



## kx11

somebody did a DDR4 oc mini guide for Asus x99 Mobos , can any one post a link of it or something ?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> somebody did a DDR4 oc mini guide for Asus x99 Mobos , can any one post a link of it or something ?


First page post 1 ...


----------



## kx11

no man it was not that


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> somebody did a DDR4 oc mini guide for Asus x99 Mobos , can any one post a link of it or something ?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_20


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_20


THAT's what I meant - wrong thread


----------



## xterc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> uninstall the software and service. restart post to bios and disable Aura in bios. boot to windows, Reinstall it. It should not use cpu clock cycles like that. I have mine set to change color with CPU temperature.


I've done all that and have identical results. In fact, if I use CPU temperature the usage goes to 0%, but if I select any of the following modes: Static, Breathing or Strobing CPU usage increases to ~6%. These are the only modes that have configuration (colors defined by the user). My theory is that windows is either writing this value to the bios too quickly or there is a slow handshake process going on.

If I disable ROG effects in the BIOS, all of the modes other than 'Static, Breathing or Strobing' still work. Setting the configuration to either of these modes turns off the LEDs (as expected).

JPM. Please do me a favor and see if selecting one of the modes I have mentioned displays a similar behaviour.

EDIT: This happened after I installed 'Lighting_Control_x99_10324_T1005' and it looks like it is a user induced error. Reading the description fully (I thought it was a replacement for Aura) it turns out this is to sync Strix graphics cards to the motherboard. I don't have a Strix card, so... anyway I don't have the issue any more. It would have been nice if the Lighting Control posted this as an issue, but eh...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xterc*
> 
> I've done all that and have identical results. In fact, if I use CPU temperature the usage goes to 0%, but if I select any of the following modes: Static, Breathing or Strobing CPU usage increases to ~6%. These are the only modes that have configuration (colors defined by the user). My theory is that windows is either writing this value to the bios too quickly or there is a slow handshake process going on.
> 
> If I disable ROG effects in the BIOS, all of the modes other than 'Static, Breathing or Strobing' still work. Setting the configuration to either of these modes turns off the LEDs (as expected).
> 
> JPM. Please do me a favor and see if selecting one of the modes I have mentioned displays a similar behaviour.
> 
> EDIT: This happened after I installed 'Lighting_Control_x99_10324_T1005' and it looks like it is a user induced error. Reading the description fully (I thought it was a replacement for Aura) it turns out this is to sync Strix graphics cards to the motherboard. I don't have a Strix card, so... anyway I don't have the issue any more. It would have been nice if the Lighting Control posted this as an issue, but eh...


CPU Temp, Color Cycle and Strobe:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_20


i meant this post
http://www.overclock.net/t/1590051/xmp-issue#post_24859136


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i meant this post
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1590051/xmp-issue#post_24859136


\
whoa... the basics.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> somebody did a DDR4 oc mini guide for Asus x99 Mobos , can any one post a link of it or something ?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_20
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_20
> 
> 
> 
> i meant this post
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1590051/xmp-issue#post_24859136
Click to expand...

Thanks to you both for these 2 Pointers to DDR4 Memory Overclocking , they should prove useful for my Corsair Vengance 3000mhz..


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Winchester*
> 
> I'm not really worried.
> 
> But you need to look at it from another side:
> 
> If you buy a car, that is capable of a 0-60 time of 5 Seconds and it doesn't matter what you do, it still takes 20 seconds to reach the 60 mph, then something isn't right.
> 
> And thats exactly what i try to figure out.
> 
> It's a 5960x, 2 Gpu's and the 950 pro in the m.2 Slot, set up for x4 speed (takes away 4 Lanes from the 5th Pcie Slot, wich is not occupied)
> 
> So there should be 4 Lanes "left"


You can always go into the control panel, administrative settings, then system configuration, then start up, and it lists every application that starts up whenever you power on your PC. It'll tell you how much of an impact it has on your start up time for each individual application, and it gives you the option to disable some of the applications from starting, deleting some of the applications from starting, or you can change some applications to delayed start, so they start after your PC has already posted. You'll be surprised by how many applications have an updater running in the background all the time so it can notify you if a newer release was rolled out. I usually disable applications before deleting it from sstartinngg up just in case it needs to, but the majority of mine I disable their update from starting up in the background and then manually check for updates whoever I use that particular application. Also, as you make changes to your start up, it'll tell you how much time you've cut from your boot time.


----------



## KedarWolf

Is it normal with adaptive CPU, offset cache, offset System Agent, C-States disabled, that the System Agent volts stay static and never down volt??









System Agent is VCCSA in HWInfo, right?


----------



## Lord Winchester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> You can always go into the control panel, administrative settings, then system configuration, then start up, and it lists every application that starts up whenever you power on your PC. It'll tell you how much of an impact it has on your start up time for each individual application, and it gives you the option to disable some of the applications from starting, deleting some of the applications from starting, or you can change some applications to delayed start, so they start after your PC has already posted. You'll be surprised by how many applications have an updater running in the background all the time so it can notify you if a newer release was rolled out. I usually disable applications before deleting it from sstartinngg up just in case it needs to, but the majority of mine I disable their update from starting up in the background and then manually check for updates whoever I use that particular application. Also, as you make changes to your start up, it'll tell you how much time you've cut from your boot time.


The boot itself is fine now. But before post even starts i have to wait for about 10 seconds. Then it's running through all the q-codes, wich takes allmost 20 seconds. And then Windows starts loading (wich still feels quite slow for a 950 Pro running on the Samsung Nvme drivers)


----------



## [email protected]

Hard drives/storage devices don't help speed up the training routines. In truth, one should purchase a drive to speed up OS applications. The amount of times we BOOT a system per day is a mere fraction of the uptime. If those 10-20 seconds are causing distress, one would be best advised to utilize suspend to DRAM (sleep), as it is the quickest way back to the desktop.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Is it normal with adaptive CPU, offset cache, offset System Agent, C-States disabled, that the System Agent volts stay static and never down volt??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Agent is VCCSA in HWInfo, right?


Quick answer, yes.


----------



## Jpmboy

@[email protected] @Praz @Silent scone

A couple of questions for the group regarding the R5E-10, before I get to ordering parts for the rest of this caselabs build:

1) The *H_AMP fan header*. What is the rated amperage? Could it handle 6 Cougar fans? Each is 0.31A. so ~ 2A ??
2) The Water Pump Header - same usual 1AMP rating?
3) on the Proibeit - What is CORE*A* and CORE*B*
4) The external fan PCB... max header rating is 1 AMP?

I could not find the answers to 1 and 3 in the manual. These are new for the R5E-10.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @[email protected] @Praz @Silent scone
> 
> A couple of questions for the group regarding the R5E-10, before I get to ordering parts for the rest of this caselabs build:
> 
> 1) The *H_AMP fan header*. What is the rated amperage? Could it handle 6 Cougar fans? Each is 0.31A. so ~ 2A ??
> 2) The Water Pump Header - same usual 1AMP rating?
> 3) on the Proibeit - What is CORE*A* and CORE*B*
> 4) The external fan PCB... max header rating is 1 AMP?
> 
> I could not find the answers to 1 and 3 in the manual. These are new for the R5E-10.


1) 3 Amps. Yes.

2) Yes.

3) Just two different measuring points for the cores. Some CPUs (lower core count models) have one, while the 10 core variants have two. Our guys provide two access points so that voltage can be measured. Nothing more to it.

4) 1A per header.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) 3 Amps. Yes.
> 
> 2) Yes.
> 
> 3) Just two different measuring points for the cores. Some CPUs (lower core count models) have one, while the 10 core variants have two. Our guys provide two access points so that voltage can be measured. Nothing more to it.
> 
> 4) 1A per header.


Super! thanks. That H_AMP Fan header is gonna be very handy.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Super! thanks. That H_AMP Fan header is gonna be very handy.


Hello

If you get completely different readings from COREA and COREB that is normal. If I'm mot monitoring both I use the one that tracks the voltage I set in the BIOS.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Super! thanks. That H_AMP Fan header is gonna be very handy.


Hook your A/C to it







.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @[email protected] @Praz @Silent scone
> 
> A couple of questions for the group regarding the R5E-10, before I get to ordering parts for the rest of this caselabs build:
> 
> 1) The *H_AMP fan header*. What is the rated amperage? Could it handle 6 Cougar fans? Each is 0.31A. so ~ 2A ??
> 2) The Water Pump Header - same usual 1AMP rating?
> 3) on the Proibeit - What is CORE*A* and CORE*B*
> 4) The external fan PCB... max header rating is 1 AMP?
> 
> I could not find the answers to 1 and 3 in the manual. These are new for the R5E-10.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) 3 Amps. Yes.
> 
> 2) Yes.
> 
> 3) Just two different measuring points for the cores. Some CPUs (lower core count models) have one, while the 10 core variants have two. Our guys provide two access points so that voltage can be measured. Nothing more to it.
> 
> 4) 1A per header.
Click to expand...

Any idea why The CPU Fan header on my X99A II (bios 801) keeps disabling itself if I connect a fan too it ? I have moved the connector for my H80iGT to the Water Pump header and all is fine (DC mode) . Otherwise I keep getting stuck at the CPU Fan Fail F1 bios boot error , so I go into the Bios as directed and once again the CPU Q-Fan Control is disabled again. Not sure if I missed something or this is a Bios Q-Fan error ? ( i've read a few posts saying Q-Fan has issues) Thx.

On a side note , I think this is the 1st MB I have had in years where I can not start the Comp. with a mouse click or the keyboard , which is a PITA if you like to tuck the comp back in under your desk somewhere.


----------



## vibraslap

You do not need to disable Q-fan control. What you need to disable is the monitoring of the cpu fan speed. In the same tab in the bios, above the q-fan control section, there should be a list of all your fans and their current speeds. Since you are using a water cooler there will be no reported fan speed for you cpu fan. Click on the cpu fan speed and select "do not monitor". This will fix the "no cpu fan detected" error on startup.

I use Q-Fan control exclusively for fan control on my system as I find it more reliable than external software solutions. I would use PWM over DC for your water pump(it uses a PWM(4-pin) connector) with 100% speed for all temperatures.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> You do not need to disable Q-fan control. What you need to disable is the monitoring of the cpu fan speed. In the same tab in the bios, above the q-fan control section, there should be a list of all your fans and their current speeds. Since you are using a water cooler there will be no reported fan speed for you cpu fan. Click on the cpu fan speed and select "do not monitor". This will fix the "no cpu fan detected" error on startup.
> 
> I use Q-Fan control exclusively for fan control on my system as I find it more reliable than external software solutions. I would use PWM over DC for your water pump(it uses a PWM(4-pin) connector) with 100% speed for all temperatures.


hi , thx for the reply , it isn't me disabling the CPU Q-fan , maybe I need to test some more ? I was trying to get Q-Fan Working/Optimised but ended up switching the Connector back to the WaterPump header and set Ignore for CPU FanSpeed as every reboot I got the Fan error , no matter the setting if I connected something to the Fan Header. it either acted like nothing was connected or told me to set a lower Fanspeed limit even after running "optimise all"

My Water Cooler is the AIO H80iGT and while the fans themselves (SP120) are 4pin PWM they connect to the H80i through a dual Fan header which only has a 3 pin connector to the MB , so I read it should be set to DC Mode , I assume cos the H80iGT's own Firmware controls the fans via USB with CorsairLink. ( and it doesn't have the 4th wire anyway)

Is there a Thread on Q-Fan or a Tutorial maybe , I'm new to X99 and it's been a few years since I had an Asus board too.


----------



## [email protected]

If nothing is connected to the fan header, then you can disable the CPU fan header monitoring. If something is connected, then you can set the CPU low limit warning to a lower RPM value so that it doesn't trip the warning message.


----------



## vibraslap

Here's what I'm doing on my board. YMMV. Using Asus x99 Deluxe-II and Corsair h100i v2. Shouldn't make any difference, but just for reference.

*Fan Connections*

I have my h100i's water pump connected to my cpu fan header.
I have chosen to not use CorsairLink to control fan speed, as I do not want to many programs polling my temperature/fan speed sensors and I am already using AIDA64 for that. Also I found that using CorsairLink to control fan speed and using the recommended(by corsair) fan connections(fans plugged into pump) did not properly adjust fan speed under load.(my fans were at 50% speed at max load)

Because of this, I elected to plug my h100i fans directly into fan headers on the motherboard and use Q-Fan control to control the speed.

*Q-Fan Control Set Up*

I recommend you do NOT use the "optimize all" option for this and instead manually set up each fan. You only need to do this once, so while it may seem tedious, it is very much "set and forget".

So each fan has the same basic settings and options that should look something like this



The first option lets you select the fan control mode, i.e. PWM or DC, pretty self explanatory if you know what those mean.

The "Fan Source" option allows you to select a temperature that the fan speed will be controlled by. So if this is your CPU cooler, any fans on it should be using "CPU" as the temperature source.

The step up and step down options let you dictate the amount of time it takes the fan to speed up or down when it reaches a temperature threshold. 0 means it will immediately change speeds when it reaches the threshold temperature for a certain speed. Change this setting if you don't like to hear your computer suddenly making a lot of fan noise during load, and it will gradually adjust.

The fan low limit sets the fan minimum speed below which an alarm will go off. (I think? Honestly never needed this)

The fan profile is the actual "fan curve" where you set the fan speed vs temperature(of the "fan source" sensor). You can use one of the presets, but I recommend taking the time to find the manual settings that work right for your system.

Manual fan profile has 6 additional settings where you set up your fan curve. They are also pretty self explanatory.

The low and high settings are the most important here, with the middle setting, from my understanding, being used to smooth the fan curve.

So, how do you find your optimal settings?

I'm sure greater minds than me have guides on this sort of thing, but I'll give you a quick and dirty guide that's basically how I did mine.

You ideally want your system to make as little noise as possible while remaining the coolest under light load, and have maximum cooling with no regard to noise at max load(at least that's how I feel). The first thing to do is find the highest "quiet" setting on your fans. In Q-Fan control, adjust the minimum fan setting upwards in 5% increments starting at 20% until you hear and audible change in loudness, then drop down one 'notch'. You do not need to save the BIOS settings for these changes to take effect.

Once you have your minimum fan setting, you should find your idle load temperature. Go browse the internet for a few minutes, watch some Netflix, whatever your "basic" computer usage consists of. Take a note of your CPU temperature while doing this. Add 2-3 degrees C, and you have your "minimum" temperature to input into Q Fan. if you exceed this temp, your fans will now increase speed.

Your Maximum fan setting should obviously be 100%. For the "maximum" temperature, set whatever temperature you feel signify's that your computer is now under heavy load. Use a stress test like RealBench if you need to find what your system temps are like under load. For reference, I would maybe use 55C as a baseline for max temperature.

Middle temp and fan speed can just be whatever is directly between high and low.

To solve your CPU fan speed error, the section above Q-Fan should look something like this(in whatever skin your bios has)



Under CPU fan speed you should see 'N/A' or '----' or the like. Click this. You will see a menu with some option. One of those is "do not monitor" or "ignore this sensor". That is the option your are looking for to make the error go away on boot.

Hope this is helpful. Good luck in your endeavors!


----------



## vibraslap

Also, I'd love anyone opinions/thoughts on any of the above. I'm certainly not an expert


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> hi , thx for the reply , it isn't me disabling the CPU Q-fan , maybe I need to test some more ? I was trying to get Q-Fan Working/Optimised but ended up switching the Connector back to the WaterPump header and set Ignore for CPU FanSpeed as every reboot I got the Fan error , no matter the setting if I connected something to the Fan Header. it either acted like nothing was connected or told me to set a lower Fanspeed limit even after running "optimise all"
> 
> My Water Cooler is the AIO H80iGT and while the fans themselves (SP120) are 4pin PWM they connect to the H80i through a dual Fan header which only has a 3 pin connector to the MB , so I read it should be set to DC Mode , I assume cos the H80iGT's own Firmware controls the fans via USB with CorsairLink. ( and it doesn't have the 4th wire anyway)
> 
> Is there a Thread on Q-Fan or a Tutorial maybe , I'm new to X99 and it's been a few years since I had an Asus board too.


is it a 3 or 4 pin fan?


----------



## djgar

Here's my Q-Fan setup but obviously very tailored to my needs. I run my pump full speed from the PSU but use the CPU Opt header for the tach. A couple of fans, on the H_Amp header, I turn on only when it gets hot.

Q-Fan.pdf 279k .pdf file


----------



## XTAC

For the H80i GT connection, set the Q-Fan control for its header to 'Full Speed'. Besides providing a full 12v load for the pump and its fan controller, that should "grey out" the AI Suite master fan control options that can unintentionally cut power to the pump. You could also set the H80 header to PWM to provide the 12v, but it should not matter either way. In the past, this would prevent the CPU fan error, although I suppose that may not extend to the new boards. In theory, this should work on the water pump header as well, but I don't have one of the X99 II or Z170 boards with it.


----------



## Bronson

Hi people, first of all pardon my english since it isn't my first language.

I'm an owner of an Asus X99 Deluxe combine with an Intel Xeon and 32 GB of RAM, The thing is that since I added 16 Gb of RAM to complete the 32, *the PC sometimes do not detect all of them and in a couple of very rarely ocasions the PC froze*. I've tested all my memories, switched them in diffrent slots and so far no problem at all.
The only thing I couldn't test is the PSU, yet is a Seasoinc 1200, which rarely fails and I didn't either looked how my pins are.
If I switch the RAM from their positions and in the next boot up they are all detected. I've played, designed, ect with no issues whatsoever nor temp issues, nothing.

Is this a common isue with x99? it has become one since some BIOS update? (I tend to update everytime), thanxs in advance!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leemarvin*
> 
> Hi people, first of all pardon my english since it isn't my first language.
> 
> I'm an owner of an Asus X99 Deluxe combine with an Intel Xeon and 32 GB of RAM, The thing is that since I added 16 Gb of RAM to complete the 32, *the PC sometimes do not detect all of them and in a couple of very rarely ocasions the PC froze*. I've tested all my memories, switched them in diffrent slots and so far no problem at all.
> The only thing I couldn't test is the PSU, yet is a Seasoinc 1200, which rarely fails and I didn't either looked how my pins are.
> If I switch the RAM from their positions and in the next boot up they are all detected. I've played, designed, ect with no issues whatsoever nor temp issues, nothing.
> 
> Is this a common isue with x99? it has become one since some BIOS update? (I tend to update everytime), thanxs in advance!


It sounds like you added a second kit to one you already had installed:
1) Mixing ram kits is risky. They can work at SPD, but may not work together at XMP or higher. Even if they are the same brand and model.
2) you need to provide more information... speed, timings, voltage (VDIMM and VSA etc). Easiest way is to post bios screenshots.
3) I doubt it is any other component...


----------



## KedarWolf

Jpmboy,

I know you got a lot of experience with different RAM kits. Which would be the best 8x8GB kit for doing 3200MHZ with decent timings for a 5930k?

And would a 5930k actually better better when OC'd under water then say a 6800k? I think you get a higher CPU/cache OC, just the RAM would be slower, right?

I'm asking because I recommended to a friend he'd be better of with the 5930k.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> 
> I know you got a lot of experience with different RAM kits. Which would be the best 8x8GB kit for doing 3200MHZ with decent timings for a 5930k?
> 
> And would a 5930k actually better better when OC'd under water then say a 6800k? I think you get a higher CPU/cache OC, just the RAM would be slower, right?
> 
> I'm asking because I recommended to a friend he'd be better of with the 5930k.


eh... the cpu call is a silicon lottery one, so I'll let that ride. No doubt that it would be a toss up IMO. 8x8 kit?

any of the 3200c14 8x8GB kits from GSKILL
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232289
cheaper.. get the c16 lower bin 8x8GB kit.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If nothing is connected to the fan header, then you can disable the CPU fan header monitoring. If something is connected, then you can set the CPU low limit warning to a lower RPM value so that it doesn't trip the warning message.


Setting the limit to the lowest limit ( 300?) didnt help so I move the H80iGT's connector to the WaterPump header and ignored the CPU monitoring as this is what I did on my earlier X99 Boards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> hi , thx for the reply , it isn't me disabling the CPU Q-fan , maybe I need to test some more ? I was trying to get Q-Fan Working/Optimised but ended up switching the Connector back to the WaterPump header and set Ignore for CPU FanSpeed as every reboot I got the Fan error , no matter the setting if I connected something to the Fan Header. it either acted like nothing was connected or told me to set a lower Fanspeed limit even after running "optimise all"
> 
> My Water Cooler is the AIO H80iGT and while the fans themselves (SP120) are 4pin PWM they connect to the H80i through a dual Fan header which only has a 3 pin connector to the MB , so I read it should be set to DC Mode , I assume cos the H80iGT's own Firmware controls the fans via USB with CorsairLink. ( and it doesn't have the 4th wire anyway)
> 
> Is there a Thread on Q-Fan or a Tutorial maybe , I'm new to X99 and it's been a few years since I had an Asus board too.
> 
> 
> 
> is it a 3 or 4 pin fan?
Click to expand...

The H80iGT has a 3Pin to the MB even though the fans themselves are 4Pin PWM Fans ...two x SP120's these are plugged into a double 4pin Connector but the lead to the MB out of it has only 3 Wires , and I read earlier on the Forums to set it up under DC Mode because of this. BTW the H80 does not have separate Pump and Fan Connections , it is one 3 wire only .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Here's my Q-Fan setup but obviously very tailored to my needs. I run my pump full speed from the PSU but use the CPU Opt header for the tach. A couple of fans, on the H_Amp header, I turn on only when it gets hot.
> 
> Q-Fan.pdf 279k .pdf file


Thanks Djgar I appreciate it .

And *VibraSlap , BIG thanks* , appreciate you taking the time to type that up and getting a pic for me , I will have another go at it tonight. I don't usually use Optimise all but after about the 15 failed boots due to the fan error I got desperate


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi KW , would you mind , if you have time, next time you are in your X99A II Bios, saving the Bios settings to the .CMO Text file and attaching it to a post here please, my CPU on RMA has finally shipped , so I should get to play with the X99A II soon.
> thanks.


Here is screens what I have on my 5960x Adaptive stable. 24/7 4.7GHZ CPU, 4.4GHZ cache, 128GB at 2666 12-12-12-32 1T. RealBench, AIDA cache test and HCI and GSAT stable.









I never posted the timings but what I did was put everything on Auto in timings except for the 12-12-12-32 1T which I knew I could run, then I loaded the 2133MHZ RAM setting on XMP, manually set the sub timings in BIOS to what they are at that speed except a few tweaks I knew are optimal like tREFI etc, then rebooted at 2666MHZ on Manual with those sub timings and passed GSAT etc.









With Adaptive/Offset it's a good idea to sets your voltages .002 higher or so then on Fully Manual to get things stable as there may be a bit more Vdroop with Adaptive.

AdaptiveBiosScreenshots.zip 2085k .zip file



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> For the H80i GT connection, set the Q-Fan control for its header to 'Full Speed'. Besides providing a full 12v load for the pump and its fan controller, that should "grey out" the AI Suite master fan control options that can unintentionally cut power to the pump. You could also set the H80 header to PWM to provide the 12v, but it should not matter either way. In the past, this would prevent the CPU fan error, although I suppose that may not extend to the new boards. In theory, this should work on the water pump header as well, but I don't have one of the X99 II or Z170 boards with it.


That is correct that is what I had to do on the 1st GB MB I had back in Feb. , it got RMA'd and as stock was low I switched to ASUS instead and did the same thing on the 1st MB, a X99A but I am now on the X99A II after several more RMA's.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi KW , would you mind , if you have time, next time you are in your X99A II Bios, saving the Bios settings to the .CMO Text file and attaching it to a post here please, my CPU on RMA has finally shipped , so I should get to play with the X99A II soon.
> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is screens what I have on my 5960x Adaptive stable. 24/7 4.7GHZ CPU, 4.4GHZ cache, 128GB at 2666 12-12-12-32 1T. RealBench, AIDA cache test and HCI and GSAT stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never posted the timings but what I did was put everything on Auto in timings except for the 12-12-12-32 1T which I knew I could run, then I loaded the 2133MHZ RAM setting on XMP, manually set the sub timings in BIOS to what they are at that speed except a few tweaks I knew are optimal like tREFI etc, then rebooted at 2666MHZ on Manual with those sub timings and passed GSAT etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Adaptive/Offset it's a good idea to sets your voltages .002 higher or so then on Fully Manual to get things stable as there may be a bit more Vdroop with Adaptive.
> 
> AdaptiveBiosScreenshots.zip 2085k .zip file
Click to expand...

Wow , thanks , I'm being Spoiled today









I have it up and running and have been combing the .cmo to see what you usually do and am trying things out , it will do 4.5 with your settings however I dont feel comfortable pushing more Voltage ATM to make it 100% stable , especially as I only have the H80iGT AIO..... it seems much happy at 4375 and at lower voltages , so thanks again.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Wow , thanks , I'm being Spoiled today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it up and running and have been combing the .cmo to see what you usually do and am trying things out , it will do 4.5 with your settings however I dont feel comfortable pushing more Voltage ATM to make it 100% stable , especially as I only have the H80iGT AIO..... it seems much happy at 4375 and at lower voltages , so thanks again.


Forgot you like the .txt.









4.7Adaptive_setting.txt 33k .txt file


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Wow , thanks , I'm being Spoiled today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it up and running and have been combing the .cmo to see what you usually do and am trying things out , it will do 4.5 with your settings however I dont feel comfortable pushing more Voltage ATM to make it 100% stable , especially as I only have the H80iGT AIO..... it seems much happy at 4375 and at lower voltages , so thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot you like the .txt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7Adaptive_setting.txt 33k .txt file
Click to expand...

And THANKS AGAIN !









gonna have to make a KedarWolf folder under Hardware if this keeps up


----------



## pathfindercod

Anyone with a v edition 10. So both cases I've tried the "built in shield" for io does not fill the holes in the cases. Pretty big gap..


----------



## Bronson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It sounds like you added a second kit to one you already had installed:
> 1) Mixing ram kits is risky. They can work at SPD, but may not work together at XMP or higher. Even if they are the same brand and model.
> 2) you need to provide more information... speed, timings, voltage (VDIMM and VSA etc). Easiest way is to post bios screenshots.
> 3) I doubt it is any other component...


1. Yeap, I've added a second kit. Same model from GSkill yet, I detected in AIDA64 that is from another manufacturer. I'm using them in SPD, yet I've touched the voltage (1.3) since someone told me that soemtimes increasing teh voltage helped in x99 mobos.
2. Im' uploding some iMGs with this post
3. I hope so!!

Thanxs man!!


----------



## Jpmboy

whoa - it's even worse than I thought. Different ICs. Frankly, the best thing to do is sell them and by a single kit at the density you need.


----------



## Bronson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa - it's even worse than I thought. Different ICs. Frankly, the best thing to do is sell them and by a single kit at the density you need.


Sorry I'm such a dumbass, but what's an IC? the builder?...and also sorry for posting in this thread, I've found the reference of a RAM issue with an x99 with google and I didn't notice that this is a thread for USA owners only, sorry for that too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leemarvin*
> 
> Sorry I'm such a dumbass, but what's an IC? the builder?...and also sorry for posting in this thread, I've jsut found the reference by google and didn't notice that this is athread for USA owners only, sorry for that too.


IC = integrated circuit. Nothing to be sorry about, you are welcome to join the conversation, but don't expect much help with getting 2 different kits, with different ICs, running "trouble free". Really, the best advice you;'ll get (here or elsewhere) is what I posted above. Otherwise, prepare for a very steep learning curve.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa - it's even worse than I thought. Different ICs.


Spectek is a subsidiary of Micron, so it's possible for them to be the same ICs, just relabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Spectek is a subsidiary of Micron, so it's possible for them to be the same ICs, just relabled.


okay.. so not the worst possible scenario.


----------



## KedarWolf

There new drivers for chipset and a few other things for Anniversary update in Windows 10 Version 1607.


----------



## Bronson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Spectek is a subsidiary of Micron, so it's possible for them to be the same ICs, just relabled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay.. so not the worst possible scenario.


What would you advice to test in my scenario?...nevertheless you'll still think the best thing to do is to buy a new 32 GB kit?...The problem is that down here in the arse of the world (Argentina), it ain't that easy to find a reasonable price, nor compatible RAM or even 32 Gb kits, yet if it is the most possible secnario I'll try.it.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If nothing is connected to the fan header, then you can disable the CPU fan header monitoring. If something is connected, then you can set the CPU low limit warning to a lower RPM value so that it doesn't trip the warning message.
> 
> 
> 
> Setting the limit to the lowest limit ( 300?) didnt help so I move the H80iGT's connector to the WaterPump header and ignored the CPU monitoring as this is what I did on my earlier X99 Boards.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> hi , thx for the reply , it isn't me disabling the CPU Q-fan , maybe I need to test some more ? I was trying to get Q-Fan Working/Optimised but ended up switching the Connector back to the WaterPump header and set Ignore for CPU FanSpeed as every reboot I got the Fan error , no matter the setting if I connected something to the Fan Header. it either acted like nothing was connected or told me to set a lower Fanspeed limit even after running "optimise all"
> 
> My Water Cooler is the AIO H80iGT and while the fans themselves (SP120) are 4pin PWM they connect to the H80i through a dual Fan header which only has a 3 pin connector to the MB , so I read it should be set to DC Mode , I assume cos the H80iGT's own Firmware controls the fans via USB with CorsairLink. ( and it doesn't have the 4th wire anyway)
> 
> Is there a Thread on Q-Fan or a Tutorial maybe , I'm new to X99 and it's been a few years since I had an Asus board too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is it a 3 or 4 pin fan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The H80iGT has a 3Pin to the MB even though the fans themselves are 4Pin PWM Fans ...two x SP120's these are plugged into a double 4pin Connector but the lead to the MB out of it has only 3 Wires , and I read earlier on the Forums to set it up under DC Mode because of this. BTW the H80 does not have separate Pump and Fan Connections , it is one 3 wire only .
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Here's my Q-Fan setup but obviously very tailored to my needs. I run my pump full speed from the PSU but use the CPU Opt header for the tach. A couple of fans, on the H_Amp header, I turn on only when it gets hot.
> 
> Q-Fan.pdf 279k .pdf file
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Djgar I appreciate it .
> 
> And *VibraSlap , BIG thanks* , appreciate you taking the time to type that up and getting a pic for me , I will have another go at it tonight. I don't usually use Optimise all but after about the 15 failed boots due to the fan error I got desperate
Click to expand...

So after another Play in the Bios and 20 failed boots I put the H80 connector on the CPU_OPT Header ,since the Bios totally ignores it








( no settings possible)

And at the risk of sounding like a total Noob







if I monitor the CPU Fan the CPU Q-Fan setting is automatically disabled on every boot , and Boot Fails. And it is likely I have been on a GB Board too long , but I assumed if I didn't monitor it , it was disabled.....not the case !
I attached a spare Cougar 120mm to the CPU Header to test some more in Dc Mode and can control it but am still not sure I have it working right yet. need to look into it a bit more.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leemarvin*
> 
> What would you advice to test in my scenario?...nevertheless you'll still think the best thing to do is to buy a new 32 GB kit?...The problem is that down here in the arse of the world (Argentina), it ain't that easy to find a reasonable price, nor compatible RAM or even 32 Gb kits, yet if it is the most possible secnario I'll try.it.


do they run stable at all auto? dram freq, voltage and all timings = SPD.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do they run stable at all auto? dram freq, voltage and all timings = SPD.


You better define here what you mean by "run stable"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You better define here what you mean by "run stable"


I'll go easy... start with an hour or three of AID64 memory test.


----------



## Bronson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You better define here what you mean by "run stable"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go easy... start with an hour or three of AID64 memory test.
Click to expand...

I've tested with aida for just an hour with no issues

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jdallara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leemarvin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Spectek is a subsidiary of Micron, so it's possible for them to be the same ICs, just relabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay.. so not the worst possible scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you advice to test in my scenario?...nevertheless you'll still think the best thing to do is to buy a new 32 GB kit?...The problem is that down here in the arse of the world (Argentina), it ain't that easy to find a reasonable price, nor compatible RAM or even 32 Gb kits, yet if it is the most possible secnario I'll try.it.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leemarvin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Spectek is a subsidiary of Micron, so it's possible for them to be the same ICs, just relabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay.. so not the worst possible scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you advice to test in my scenario?...nevertheless you'll still think the best thing to do is to buy a new 32 GB kit?...The problem is that down here in the arse of the world (Argentina), it ain't that easy to find a reasonable price, nor compatible RAM or even 32 Gb kits, yet if it is the most possible secnario I'll try.it.
Click to expand...


----------



## jdallara

If you don't try to overclock, mixed pairs will usually play well together if they are the same. If they are different ymmv.


----------



## Menno

I own the x99 deluxe-ii now but I have a weird USB issue. A steelseries apex m800 keyboard is connected with 2 connectors and a steelseries wireless sensei with 1 connector. Sometimes the usb connection drops, but the lights stay on the keyboard no input is detected. The same with the mouse suddenly a drop, but no usb disconnect sound. Simply repluggin the mouse or keyboard and it works again. Anyone knows if this is a usb setting or something? Same happening at stock settings. This is really annoying ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menno*
> 
> I own the x99 deluxe-ii now but I have a weird USB issue. A steelseries apex m800 keyboard is connected with 2 connectors and a steelseries wireless sensei with 1 connector. Sometimes the usb connection drops, but the lights stay on the keyboard no input is detected. The same with the mouse suddenly a drop, but no usb disconnect sound. Simply repluggin the mouse or keyboard and it works again. Anyone knows if this is a usb setting or something? Same happening at stock settings. This is really annoying ?


Try going to Control Panel 'Power Options' and turn 'USB Select Suspend' off I think it is, only USB power option. Then in Control Panel open 'Device Manager' and anything USB related right click and choose Properties and under 'Power Management' uncheck 'Allow computer to turn off device.' Might want to do that in Control Panel for your network card as well, games would time out on me at times if I never.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> There new drivers for chipset and a few other things for Anniversary update in Windows 10 Version 1607.


Lucky you.....apparently the Anni. Update does not like MBR formatted Boot Disks ??? on my x99A II anyway, I may have to try converting it to GPT.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Lucky you.....apparently the Anni. Update does not like MBR formatted Boot Disks ??? on my x99A II anyway, I may have to try converting it to GPT.


I meant on the ASUS website.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Lucky you.....apparently the Anni. Update does not like MBR formatted Boot Disks ??? on my x99A II anyway, I may have to try converting it to GPT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant on the ASUS website.
Click to expand...

Ohhh....







I didn't get that far due to the above issue , but all fixed up now.....

http://www.tenforums.com/installation-setup/58576-small-wrinkle-anniversary-update-mbr-disk-post760759.html#post760759

Time to visit Asus .... Thanks









*** slightly newer AsMedia 3.1 USB Drivers here

http://www.win-raid.com/t834f25-USB-Drivers-original-and-modded.html


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Just to Update , after getting the W10 Anni. Update installed today after re-imaging my SSD to GPT, I tried running IDPT and the Computer locked up , (no crash) , so I rebooted and installed the new Intel Chipset and ME Driver KWolf mentioned from the Asus Site and the IMC Error in IDPT is gone it seems , so between Bios 801 and the Chipset/ME Drivers something changed it looks like, 801 on it's own seemed more Stable , but it looks like the Chipset Driver does make a difference , so I'd recommend it.
> 
> KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> There new drivers for chipset and a few other things for Anniversary update in Windows 10 Version 1607.


Hi KW , just curious if your normal Temps have altered since installing the new Chipset and ME Drivers on the X99A II ?

They seemed to have fixed the IMC Error I had in IPDT , but my idle temps are now low 60's and my Temps in IDPT are now hitting 80 and 90deg. so I just shut it down before it finishes , yesterday before the Win101607 update and the new drivers it was in the mid to high 60's even in RealBench. (idle was 34-38)

Maybe monitor software is no longer communicating correctly with Apps like RealTemp, HWInfo and HWMonitor ?

KB


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi KW , just curious if your normal Temps have altered since installing the new Chipset and ME Drivers on the X99A II ?
> 
> They seemed to have fixed the IMC Error I had in IPDT , but my idle temps are now low 60's and my Temps in IDPT are now hitting 80 and 90deg. so I just shut it down before it finishes , yesterday before the Win101607 update and the new drivers it was in the mid to high 60's even in RealBench. (idle was 34-38)
> 
> Maybe monitor software is no longer communicating correctly with Apps like RealTemp, HWInfo and HWMonitor ?
> 
> KB


I was running RealBench last night with new chipset drivers and temps were the same.I never installed the MEI drivers though, waiting to find a .inf file for a manual install so the ASUS setup doesn't install stuff I don't really need.

I find CoreTemp says it's higher then other monitoring software, I was using HWInfo.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> *
> Just to Update , after getting the W10 Anni. Update installed today after re-imaging my SSD to GPT, I tried running IDPT and the Computer locked up , (no crash) , so I rebooted and installed the new Intel Chipset and ME Driver KWolf mentioned from the Asus Site and the IMC Error in IDPT is gone it seems , so between Bios 801 and the Chipset/ME Drivers something changed it looks like, 801 on it's own seemed more Stable , but it looks like the Chipset Driver does make a difference , so I'd recommend it.
> 
> KB*


I just went through the update using the Win10 upgrade tool and had to do the internet disconnect thing to get it to install, but everything went fine otherwise during the 4-5 reboots, no problem with my MBR RAID 0 system disk. Just finished re-customizing it (the wallpapers were changed and such, nothing big) and got rid of the old stuff it leaves in case. I did have to re-register Kaspersky KIS and repair Intel RST app. I noticed there are 4-5 additional system processes now but speed doesn't seem to have suffered. I had the chipset driver set from before so no problem there.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi KW , just curious if your normal Temps have altered since installing the new Chipset and ME Drivers on the X99A II ?
> 
> They seemed to have fixed the IMC Error I had in IPDT , but my idle temps are now low 60's and my Temps in IDPT are now hitting 80 and 90deg. so I just shut it down before it finishes , yesterday before the Win101607 update and the new drivers it was in the mid to high 60's even in RealBench. (idle was 34-38)
> 
> Maybe monitor software is no longer communicating correctly with Apps like RealTemp, HWInfo and HWMonitor ?
> 
> KB


i ran some Aida and Realbench a few minutes with new chipset driver. Temps are roughly the same.
I run on X99-Deluxe II Bios 0801.


----------



## smke

is there any issues that i should expect from y new asus x99 deluxe 2 I just got win I go to use it next mounth I get my cpu and ram


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi KW , just curious if your normal Temps have altered since installing the new Chipset and ME Drivers on the X99A II ?
> 
> They seemed to have fixed the IMC Error I had in IPDT , but my idle temps are now low 60's and my Temps in IDPT are now hitting 80 and 90deg. so I just shut it down before it finishes , yesterday before the Win101607 update and the new drivers it was in the mid to high 60's even in RealBench. (idle was 34-38)
> 
> Maybe monitor software is no longer communicating correctly with Apps like RealTemp, HWInfo and HWMonitor ?
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> I was running RealBench last night with new chipset drivers and temps were the same.I never installed the MEI drivers though, waiting to find a .inf file for a manual install so the ASUS setup doesn't install stuff I don't really need.
> 
> I find CoreTemp says it's higher then other monitoring software, I was using HWInfo.
Click to expand...

Thx Guys.....

Guess i will see if I can roll some stuff like the ME Update back ....

1607 Update broke RealBench for me ..it overwrote the OpenCl.dll Realbench uses for Luxmark so I had to reinstall my Nvidia Drivers (368.81) too.

If you didn't see Realbench was update to 2.44 this week too

KB


----------



## vibraslap

RE:X99 Deluxe-II

You have to turn off the power supply to turn off the on-board lighting. That's my biggest gripe with it. Which is pretty good actually.

That's all I can think of off the top of my head... Hopefully this gets addressed in a BIOS update one day.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

BIOS 3301 rocks! I got about 5-10% increase in R/W/C scores in Aida64. At stock timings now I get the same scores as my tight timings profile using older BIOSes .


----------



## ScarySpikes

Does anyone know how to troubleshoot fan issues.

I have an X99-M WS motherboard. I use DC fans and volt control them to control the fan speed. Recently I had to RMA the motherboard due to issues with the rear USB ports and other problems with it.

When I got the motherboard back, I could no longer change any settings in the UEFI/BIOS. This meant that the fans were all stuck in PWM mode which forces them to run at 100% at all times on all fans except the CPU fan. I have replaced the CMOS battery thinking that it would fix the issue but that didn't work either. At this point I am not sure what else I can do to fix it.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to get the UEFI/BIOS to let me modify settings again? Right now the fans are the main issue but I also can't OC the CPU because of this glitch.


----------



## Rerona

Hey I'm running at ASUS X99-E W/USB3.1 but having some issues. Two RAM slots in BIOS are not registering RAM thus achieving only 48GB instead of 64GB, I have swapped around the RAM and it is always the same two slots. BIOS Version says 0602 Release Date 09/11/2015 but I don't know how to update it. I've been doing to the product page and even the overclock main page for the bios file and tried doing it in BIOS and AI Suite to no luck. In AI Suite it says "The model of the BIOS doesn't seem to match the BIOS ROM currently present." Even the check online for BIOS updates says no updates but i'm sure there is...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> RE:X99 Deluxe-II
> 
> You have to turn off the power supply to turn off the on-board lighting. That's my biggest gripe with it. Which is pretty good actually.
> 
> That's all I can think of off the top of my head... Hopefully this gets addressed in a BIOS update one day.


You can use the Aura app to set the lighting to off so that it is inactive in shutdown state.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Major performance improvement for RAM after updating to 3301 on my Sabertooth X99
> 
> 3101
> 
> 
> 3301
> 
> 
> Overclocking still rock solid. No problem with QFan control. Highly recommended,


QFAN problems remains on 3301.


----------



## vibraslap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can use the Aura app to set the lighting to off so that it is inactive in shutdown state.


Right, but if I wanted to use the lighting while the computer is on then wouldn't I have to turn it off through aura every time I shut down and then turn it back on on every start up? That doesn't seem like a very practical solution, unless I'm missing something?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> Right, but if I wanted to use the lighting while the computer is on then wouldn't I have to turn it off through aura every time I shut down and then turn it back on on every start up? That doesn't seem like a very practical solution, unless I'm missing something?


No, they are separate tabs in the software and the microcontroller stores the selection for both states independently.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> Hey I'm running at ASUS X99-E W/USB3.1 but having some issues. Two RAM slots in BIOS are not registering RAM thus achieving only 48GB instead of 64GB, I have swapped around the RAM and it is always the same two slots. BIOS Version says 0602 Release Date 09/11/2015 but I don't know how to update it. I've been doing to the product page and even the overclock main page for the bios file and tried doing it in BIOS and AI Suite to no luck. In AI Suite it says "The model of the BIOS doesn't seem to match the BIOS ROM currently present." Even the check online for BIOS updates says no updates but i'm sure there is...


That's a very old bios , new one may not fix the Ram issue but worth a try , they are at 3201 now assuming I have the correct MB, they are under DOS for some reason

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/HelpDesk_Download/

Use EZ Flash in the Bios to update it , it is the easiest safest way I have found,

https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1013222/


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScarySpikes*
> 
> Does anyone know how to troubleshoot fan issues.
> 
> I have an X99-M WS motherboard. I use DC fans and volt control them to control the fan speed. Recently I had to RMA the motherboard due to issues with the rear USB ports and other problems with it.
> 
> When I got the motherboard back, I could no longer change any settings in the UEFI/BIOS. This meant that the fans were all stuck in PWM mode which forces them to run at 100% at all times on all fans except the CPU fan. I have replaced the CMOS battery thinking that it would fix the issue but that didn't work either. At this point I am not sure what else I can do to fix it.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on how to get the UEFI/BIOS to let me modify settings again? Right now the fans are the main issue but I also can't OC the CPU because of this glitch.


You don't say what Bios you have but I would update it for sure and reflash it with the same version if already the latest ?

think this is your one , under DOS , there is a USB Controller Firmware too

https://www.asus.com/us/Commercial-Servers-Workstations/X99M_WS/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Rerona

I can't update the BIOS for some reason keep getting selected file is not a proper BIOS. I'm 100% sure I'm downloading it from the right page (though I need to do the DOS drop down). Do I have to rename it something? Put it on a specific type of flash drive? I've flashed BIOS before on different motherboards but this is a first for me. Debating on just buying a different motherboard zzz.


----------



## [email protected]

Either copy the file to your root drive, or use a FAT32 formatted USB drive to update the BIOS.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> 
> 
> I can't update the BIOS for some reason keep getting selected file is not a proper BIOS. I'm 100% sure I'm downloading it from the right page (though I need to do the DOS drop down). Do I have to rename it something? Put it on a specific type of flash drive? I've flashed BIOS before on different motherboards but this is a first for me. Debating on just buying a different motherboard zzz.


You need to rename the BIOS to what it says in your motherboard manual you can download, and also check what USB port you put the USB in. As well, use diskpart and clean create primary partition etc. and make sure it's formatted to fat32. I have a post somewhere how to exactly do this, let me find it and add it here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/12590#post_25293905

Often BIOS flash won't work without doing that.


----------



## Rerona

Okay thanks, I'll give it a go when I get home from work. If it still doesn't work after updating BIOS might need to look into RMAing it, unless there is other advice that can be given.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> Okay thanks, I'll give it a go when I get home from work. If it still doesn't work after updating BIOS might need to look into RMAing it, unless there is other advice that can be given.


I was a bit unclear. Motherboard manual says what USB port to use for Flashback and what to name the BIOS. It's different with different boards and is NOT the name it is when it's downloaded.

And the diskpart thing is vital. If the USB was used for a UEFI install or something can be why it won't work.. Also some USBs just won't work, might want to try a different one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> Right, but if I wanted to use the lighting while the computer is on then wouldn't I have to turn it off through aura every time I shut down and then turn it back on on every start up? That doesn't seem like a very practical solution, unless I'm missing something?


you can set the "Shutdown" tab separately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> 
> 
> I can't update the BIOS for some reason keep getting selected file is not a proper BIOS. I'm 100% sure I'm downloading it from the right page (though I need to do the DOS drop down). Do I have to rename it something? Put it on a specific type of flash drive? I've flashed BIOS before on different motherboards but this is a first for me. Debating on just buying a different motherboard zzz.


Make sure to unpack the bios file from the zip folder (I know, obvious but seen this twice here recently).


----------



## DNMock

Quick question, Asus Deluxe SLI set up:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







That would be the two-slot spacing SLI bridge, correct?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







95% sure, but just wanted to make sure


----------



## Kimir

Using slots marked 1 and 3 (2 way 16x 16x) you'll need the 0026-LR


(the 0027-LR would be the one to use on the R5E/R5E10)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Quick question, Asus Deluxe SLI set up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the two-slot spacing SLI bridge, correct?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95% sure, but just wanted to make sure


best to measure. 20-ish mm per slot (standard) NV lists the bridge dimensions...


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> 
> 
> I can't update the BIOS for some reason keep getting selected file is not a proper BIOS. I'm 100% sure I'm downloading it from the right page (though I need to do the DOS drop down). Do I have to rename it something? Put it on a specific type of flash drive? I've flashed BIOS before on different motherboards but this is a first for me. Debating on just buying a different motherboard zzz.


*Make sure to unpack the bios file from the zip folder (I know, obvious but seen this twice here recently.







*

Yes just unzip the downloaded file and copy to a FAT32 formatted USB Drive , if you Flash using EzFlash from within the Bios you do not need to rename it even .

You do if you want to use the Asus FlashBack technique for some reason , ie you don't have a CPU yet.

I still use the Flashback USB Port anyway ,but always use EzFlash2 / 3.


----------



## vibraslap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can set the "Shutdown" tab separately.


0.o I havent seen this.. I'll look again when I get off work in a few hours. Is this something new in the new version of AURA released last month? I didn't download it due to some people claiming it was using an inordinate amount of CPU, but I'll look into it myself tonight.

Thanks for the responses JMP and Raja


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> *Make sure to unpack the bios file from the zip folder (I know, obvious but seen this twice here recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Yes just unzip the downloaded file and copy to a FAT32 formatted USB Drive , if you Flash using EzFlash from within the Bios you do not need to rename it even .
> 
> You do if you want to use the Asus FlashBack technique for some reason , ie you don't have a CPU yet.
> 
> I still use the Flashback USB Port anyway ,but always use EzFlash2 / 3.


Yes, you can do it within the BIOS and flash it but the prefered way is USB Flashback. Sometimes it has trouble loading all the different parameters etc. doing it from within the BIOS, USB Flashback is almost always better.


----------



## Kbird

_*
Thx Guys.....

Guess i will see if I can roll some stuff like the ME Update back ....

Hi KW , just curious if your normal Temps have altered since installing the new Chipset and ME Drivers on the X99A II ?

They seemed to have fixed the IMC Error I had in IPDT , but my idle temps are now low 60's and my Temps in IDPT are now hitting 80 and 90deg. so I just shut it down before it finishes , yesterday before the Win101607 update and the new drivers it was in the mid to high 60's even in RealBench. (idle was 34-38)

Maybe monitor software is no longer communicating correctly with Apps like RealTemp, HWInfo and HWMonitor ?

KB*_

Well uninstalling the new Chipset and ME Drivers did not help with the Temps , so I reverted to Win 10.494 with my Macrium Backup Image I took just before the .1607 update and Temps are back to normal , even after installing the new Chipset Driver and ME onto .494 .

Unfortunately the IMC error in IDPT is Back too..... too weird ...could it be .1607 that fixed that ?

KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> *Make sure to unpack the bios file from the zip folder (I know, obvious but seen this twice here recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Yes just unzip the downloaded file and copy to a FAT32 formatted USB Drive , if you Flash using EzFlash from within the Bios you do not need to rename it even .
> 
> You do if you want to use the Asus FlashBack technique for some reason , ie you don't have a CPU yet.
> 
> I still use the Flashback USB Port anyway ,but always use EzFlash2 / 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can do it within the BIOS and flash it but the prefered way is USB Flashback. Sometimes it has trouble loading all the different parameters etc. doing it from within the BIOS, USB Flashback is almost always better.
Click to expand...

I stand corrected







just figured for a Bios Noob EzFlash was going to be easier for him.

Will have to remember that though incase something seems screwy after a Bios Update to try Flashback instead. Thx.


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys, for the new ME and Chipset drivers. Can you just run them and install overtop of the existing drivers? Or do you need to "DDU" them somehow first?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys, for the new ME and Chipset drivers. Can you just run them and install overtop of the existing drivers? Or do you need to "DDU" them somehow first?


I install overtop from My side.
Let's wait for other advises because maybe it is not the right way....


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Thx Guys.....
> 
> 1607 Update broke RealBench for me ..it overwrote the OpenCl.dll Realbench uses for Luxmark so I had to reinstall my Nvidia Drivers (368.81) too


For me also, opencl.dll missing after w10 anniversary upgrade


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> best to measure. 20-ish mm per slot (standard) NV lists the bridge dimensions...


yeah, been a bit and I'm at the office and couldn't remember and being lazy.

I know it goes card insert slot --> empty slot --> Empty slot -->empty slot --->card slot.

Was about to order a new HB one, but I suppose I'll wait a few hours and just measure at home.

ty


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I stand corrected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just figured for a Bios Noob EzFlash was going to be easier for him.
> 
> Will have to remember that though incase something seems screwy after a Bios Update to try Flashback instead. Thx.


I have been the victim of bad EZ Flash - BIOS booted but certain things didn't work as they should have. Been using Flashback ever since. The manual doesn't have the required names but the DVD will have the BIOS images with the proper Flashback names. Should be easy to figure out which is the one for your board if it has several.


----------



## vibraslap

This might be helpful, lists correct bios flashback filenames for all 2016 x99 Motherboards.
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1030124


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> This might be helpful, lists correct bios flashback filenames for all 2016 x99 Motherboards.
> https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1030124


Hello

As do the motherboard manuals. From the STRIX X99 GAMING manual:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys, for the new ME and Chipset drivers. Can you just run them and install overtop of the existing drivers? Or do you need to "DDU" them somehow first?


yes no problem to install over an existing install.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> As do the motherboard manuals. From the STRIX X99 GAMING manual:


My hardcopy manual has "STRIXX99GAMING.CAP" where yours has "STXX99.CAP" which obviously did not work, so I looked in the DVD which had "STXX99.CAP" as in your image. And now I see the PDF also has it corrected.


----------



## vibraslap

Ok, so I guess I'll start off by saying... I swear I am not an idiot.

As Raja and JPM correctly pointed out, in the updated version of the AURA software, there is a shutdown tab that does change the behavior of the LEDs when shut down.

But I still can't seem to find a setting that allows me to have the lights lit only when the board is on.

If I flip the switch at the top right to off while in the shutdown tab, all the lights in the case turn off, regardless of power state.



The other setting I tried without success was to move the static color brightness slider all the way to black in the shutdown tab. With this setting all motherboard lights are still lit at shutdown, though dimmer.



What am I missing???


----------



## Praz

Hello

I have ErP set to enabled (S5). Lighting works when powered up and is off when shut down.


----------



## pathfindercod

Hey guys has anyone used a m.2 NVME and Windows 7 with the Rampage V e10? I created a win7 USB, added the usb3 drivers and Samsung nvme drivers for Windows 7. Booting into Windows setup I can see the 950 pro. It shows that it's 5-2gb, it for at full siE and installs Windows 7. But when it finishes and goes into Windows the drive shows 500gb but says 233gb of it is used. So half the drive is gone to a clean install. If you look at the directory sizes they all equal up to about 35-40gb. So 200gb is mysteriously gone.

Any ideas or anyone seen this before?

Thanks!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Hey guys has anyone used a m.2 NVME and Windows 7 with the Rampage V e10? I created a win7 USB, added the usb3 drivers and Samsung nvme drivers for Windows 7. Booting into Windows setup I can see the 950 pro. It shows that it's 5-2gb, it for at full siE and installs Windows 7. But when it finishes and goes into Windows the drive shows 500gb but says 233gb of it is used. So half the drive is gone to a clean install. If you look at the directory sizes they all equal up to about 35-40gb. So 200gb is mysteriously gone.
> 
> Any ideas or anyone seen this before?
> 
> Thanks!


In Control Panel 'System' check page file settings, take it off auto, manually set it to around the amount memory you have?


----------



## vibraslap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have ErP set to enabled (S5). Lighting works when powered up and is off when shut down.


HEY! This actually worked! Thank you so much!

I'd been having this issue since I got the board so it feels awesome to have my only issue with it be resolved.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> In Control Panel 'System' check page file settings, take it off auto, manually set it to around the amount memory you have?


Thank you for the advice. I actually turned the page file completely. I have 128gb or ddr4 3000 ram.


----------



## Rerona

So fixed my problem. For those with the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 and trying to update the BIOS, update to BIOS VER 2006 first, then you can upgrade to 3201.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## sblantipodi

as soon as I updated to windows 10 annyversary my PC freeze as soon as I get into the desktop.

Reading the internet seems a very common problem.
Is there someone who solved this issue?

I solved by rolling back to previous built but I want to get the new built working.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> as soon as I updated to windows 10 annyversary my PC freeze as soon as I get into the desktop.
> 
> Reading the internet seems a very common problem.
> Is there someone who solved this issue?
> 
> I solved by rolling back to previous built but I want to get the new built working.


You're going to have to give more info. NVMe boot drive? Secure boot? Fully stable overclock? CSM enabled? GRUB or Microsoft Bootloader?

I had no issues with my upgrade - I used the tool from: https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/12387/windows-10-update-history


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You're going to have to give more info. NVMe boot drive? Secure boot? Fully stable overclock? CSM enabled? GRUB or Microsoft Bootloader?
> 
> I had no issues with my upgrade - I used the tool from: https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/12387/windows-10-update-history


I did too, but had to use the "remove the internet connection" trick to get it to install. Installation went fine, other than having to re-do some Windows customizations I had.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> as soon as I updated to windows 10 annyversary my PC freeze as soon as I get into the desktop.
> 
> Reading the internet seems a very common problem.
> Is there someone who solved this issue?
> 
> I solved by rolling back to previous built but I want to get the new built working.


With a new version of Windows I always download the ISO using the Media Creation Tool (use the 'Install on another PC' option, 'Create ISO' https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/software-download/windows10









Then I use Rufus https://rufus.akeo.ie/ make a GPT USB. I unplug any secondary drives other then my system drive, in the Windows install remove any partitions I have on my system drive, do a fully clean install of Windows.







-s

I find it's much better then an upgrade and I don't mind spending a day reinstalling any programs I had and drivers etc. I keep my downloads, program setup files and drivers on my slave drive.


----------



## djgar

If you have a Strix X99 Gaming and use Aida64, the latest beta handles the fans properly.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> If you have a Strix X99 Gaming and use Aida64, the latest beta handles the fans properly.


HWInfo64 has been updated too , Ver. 5.34, I saw mention the Deluxe II and X99A II and some of Corsair H Series AIO Water Coolers


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> With a new version of Windows I always download the ISO using the Media Creation Tool (use the 'Install on another PC' option, 'Create ISO' https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/software-download/windows10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use Rufus https://rufus.akeo.ie/ make a GPT USB. I unplug any secondary drives other then my system drive, in the Windows install remove any partitions I have on my system drive, do a fully clean install of Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -s
> 
> I find it's much better then an upgrade and I don't mind spending a day reinstalling any programs I had and drivers etc. I keep my downloads, program setup files and drivers on my slave drive.


I was looking for the media creation tool because I like to create a DVD (it's how I did my original Win 10 update) but every link I tried had a page not found in the Microsoft web site. They must have removed them to force the update assistant thinghy.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I was looking for the media creation tool because I like to create a DVD (it's how I did my original Win 10 update) but every link I tried had a page not found in the Microsoft web site. They must have removed them to force the update assistant thinghy.


https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/software-download/windows10


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Thank you for the advice. I actually turned the page file completely. I have 128gb or ddr4 3000 ram.


Easy. Hibernation. On windows 7, hibernation takes up a direct 1:1 copy of your RAM and keeps it allocated. You can either disable it, or I believe there's a setting to change the hibernation file size. The lowest you want to go is 25%, but I only recommend lowering to 50% of total RAM, although for 128GB it's different.

The rest might be page file.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/software-download/windows10


I'm actually downloading as we speak from your previous link









Of course I'm downloading it using 1607 but you never know. I might try re-installing







. Though I have to say my current upgraded OS feels and works fine, so I might leave well enough alone







.


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Easy. Hibernation. On windows 7, hibernation takes up a direct 1:1 copy of your RAM and keeps it allocated. You can either disable it, or I believe there's a setting to change the hibernation file size. The lowest you want to go is 25%, but I only recommend lowering to 50% of total RAM, although for 128GB it's different.
> 
> The rest might be page file.


Didn't even think of hybwrnation and unusually disable that. I installed endows 10 but will go back to 7 and try that. Thank you!


----------



## inedenimadam

I have been away from my PC for 3 months or so...anything performance increases or improvements to RAM overclocking in the last few BIOS updates? I haven't been keeping up.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Didn't even think of hybwrnation and unusually disable that. I installed endows 10 but will go back to 7 and try that. Thank you!


I'm on Win10 Pro 64-bit 1607 (Anniversary) 32GB of memory and hibernate several times daily no problems. My hiberfil.sys file is 13GB.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You're going to have to give more info. NVMe boot drive? Secure boot? Fully stable overclock? CSM enabled? GRUB or Microsoft Bootloader?
> 
> I had no issues with my upgrade - I used the tool from: https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/12387/windows-10-update-history


The hardware specs are the one you find in my signature, yes the 950 PRO NVMe is the boot drive.
Secure Boot on, completely fully stable overclock (from times to times it trip the OCP protection of the motherboard)
CSM disabled, Microsoft bootloader.

It's not a question of overclock, I tried at stock settings, same problem.

It is very strange, as soon as I boot into the desktop I have a working PC, than after about 30 or 20 seconds the desktop became freezed, I can move the mouse but the keyboard stop working, the mouse can't click anything and it appears a popup that says that a process stopped responding.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Didn't even think of hybwrnation and unusually disable that. I installed endows 10 but will go back to 7 and try that. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on Win10 Pro 64-bit 1607 (Anniversary) 32GB of memory and hibernate several times daily no problems. My hiberfil.sys file is 13GB.
Click to expand...

For me 1607 reset My Power scheme to 100% for both min and max performance , so it was not down clocking /stepping not sure if that is why I had the heat issue on 1607 but after going back to .494 the Power Scheme was once again 100/100%

Reinstalled new Chipset and ME Drivers on .494 and no heat issues so far


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> With a new version of Windows I always download the ISO using the Media Creation Tool (use the 'Install on another PC' option, 'Create ISO' https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/software-download/windows10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use Rufus https://rufus.akeo.ie/ make a GPT USB. I unplug any secondary drives other then my system drive, in the Windows install remove any partitions I have on my system drive, do a fully clean install of Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -s
> 
> I find it's much better then an upgrade and I don't mind spending a day reinstalling any programs I had and drivers etc. I keep my downloads, program setup files and drivers on my slave drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for the media creation tool because I like to create a DVD (it's how I did my original Win 10 update) but every link I tried had a page not found in the Microsoft web site. They must have removed them to force the update assistant thinghy.
Click to expand...

It appears they took TechBench and other Downloads Down , this is the new Link I used

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO/

KB


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> The hardware specs are the one you find in my signature, yes the 950 PRO NVMe is the boot drive.
> Secure Boot on, completely fully stable overclock (from times to times it trip the OCP protection of the motherboard)
> CSM disabled, Microsoft bootloader.
> 
> It's not a question of overclock, I tried at stock settings, same problem.
> 
> It is very strange, as soon as I boot into the desktop I have a working PC, than after about 30 or 20 seconds the desktop became freezed, I can move the mouse but the keyboard stop working, the mouse can't click anything and it appears a popup that says that a process stopped responding.


Sounds like unstable RAM or bad install


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Sounds like unstable RAM or bad install


RAM? no it can't be








it happen only with the anniversary built not in other cases.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Sounds like unstable RAM or bad install
> 
> 
> 
> RAM? no it can't be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it happen only with the anniversary built not in other cases.
Click to expand...

You are not alone:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4vufpo/windows_10_fully_freezes_after_anniversary_update/


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> You are not alone:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/4vufpo/windows_10_fully_freezes_after_anniversary_update/


I know it unfortunantly








hope that microsoft will fix this problem, I don't want to format for a minor upgrade


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Didn't even think of hybwrnation and unusually disable that. I installed endows 10 but will go back to 7 and try that. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on Win10 Pro 64-bit 1607 (Anniversary) 32GB of memory and hibernate several times daily no problems. My hiberfil.sys file is 13GB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me 1607 reset My Power scheme to 100% for both min and max performance , so it was not down clocking /stepping not sure if that is why I had the heat issue on 1607 but after going back to .494 the Power Scheme was once again 100/100%
> 
> Reinstalled new Chipset and ME Drivers on .494 and no heat issues so far
Click to expand...

I have reinstalled .1607 and the Heat Issue has not resurfaced , 2nd time around it did not reset the minimum performance to 100% though.

Something has changed in 1607 , I ran IDPT before the Update as a test and got the IMC Error , and ran IDPT directly after the Update again and the IMC Error is gone..... I can't explain it , just thought I'd put it out there for others with Errors in IDPT too.

Also if you use Realbench ...1607 overwrites OpenCl.dll and you need to reinstall the NVidia Drivers to get past the Luxmark Test in Realbench 2.43. (2.44 is out)

FYI ....I'm on the X99A II with 5820K and 32GB Corsair Vengeance Ram.

KB.


----------



## Kbird

Pssssssst , anyone out there ?







no posts for almost two days , did 1607 screw things up for everyone ? Or did I miss something?

A new Review on the Asus X99A II is out

https://techreport.com/review/30456/asus-x99-a-ii-motherboard-reviewed


----------



## Exolaris

Can someone help me figure out why my CPU is randomly stuck at 1.323 volts? I have been lowering it and trying to change it in BIOS and it's not doing anything. I have it set to adaptive voltage and I'm changing the offset and nothing is happening. Previously this was not an issue and I don't believe I changed anything. AISuite is fully uninstalled.

Edit: Going full manual and setting an override has let me change my voltage correctly but it is no longer downvolting correctly on idle clock speeds which I would really like to be able to do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Can someone help me figure out why my CPU is randomly stuck at 1.323 volts? I have been lowering it and trying to change it in BIOS and it's not doing anything. I have it set to adaptive voltage and I'm changing the offset and nothing is happening. Previously this was not an issue and I don't believe I changed anything. AISuite is fully uninstalled.
> 
> Edit: Going full manual and setting an override has let me change my voltage correctly but it is no longer downvolting correctly on idle clock speeds which I would really like to be able to do.


set adaptive voltage to the same voltage that worked in manual mode. verify that EIST is enabled and you should be good to go.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Pssssssst , anyone out there ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no posts for almost two days , did 1607 screw things up for everyone ? Or did I miss something?
> 
> A new Review on the Asus X99A II is out
> 
> https://techreport.com/review/30456/asus-x99-a-ii-motherboard-reviewed


Nope, 1607 running fine - just got 2nd update


----------



## TK421

Does small heatsink stuck onto the backplate of motherboard help cool down the cpu package temp?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does small heatsink stuck onto the backplate of motherboard help cool down the cpu package temp?


IDK, but I've been tempted to put a tec on the thing to help my package temp.


----------



## TK421

Ikr? The package is so hot for some reason :|


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Ikr? The package is so hot for some reason :|


I get told that all the time


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I get told that all the time


how'd you fix it? I'm on a D15 cooler


----------



## Kimir

Reduce voltages (core, cache, vccin).


----------



## djgar

A friend was asking how come they don't make cases with refrigerators ...


----------



## TK421

Core/cavhe 1.2
Vccin 1.95


----------



## djgar

Hmmm, the RVE Edition 10 got BIOS 901 a few days ago - anybody try that yet and see an OC diff? Hopefully a 901 is coming for the Strix soon too







.


----------



## vibraslap

I also noticed Intel chipset driver and IME got an update on the 2nd.(at least on deluxe II)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> A friend was asking how come they don't make *cases with refrigerators* ...


Check with @Orthello
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hmmm, the RVE Edition 10 got BIOS 901 a few days ago - anybody try that yet and see an OC diff? Hopefully a 901 is coming for the Strix soon too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No I haven't yet... struggling with getting win7 to load the TXP drivers. It needs to update and w7 is very slow to update on a new install.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Check with @Orthello
> No I haven't yet... struggling with getting win7 to load the TXP drivers. It needs to update and w7 is very slow to update on a new install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Trying to bench 2D/3D with TXP's in for the Bot eh?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Check with @Orthello
> No I haven't yet... struggling with getting win7 to load the TXP drivers. It needs to update and w7 is very slow to update on a new install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Trying to bench 2D/3D with TXP's in for the Bot eh?
> 
> 
> 
> driver screws up unless you load it with only one card switched on.
Click to expand...


----------



## vibraslap

So it looks like something I did destabilized my system. I put a 2nd windows 10 install on another hard drive for benchmarking, and I've experienced a few blue screens.

from my main os


from the new install


Is this definitely a software issue or could it be a problem with my overclock?


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> So it looks like something I did destabilized my system. I put a 2nd windows 10 install on another hard drive for benchmarking, and I've experienced a few blue screens.
> 
> from my main os
> 
> 
> from the new install
> 
> 
> Is this definitely a software issue or could it be a problem with my overclock?


Try this, enter de BIOS and disable High Precision Event Timer (HPET) support.

Reboot and Test


----------



## vibraslap

I'm not seeing that option in my x99 deluxe II bios, any idea where i might find it?

Edit: Googleing this, it seems like its not an option,as its for older os's. Unless it might be applicable because I am using MBR.

After more googleing on my error I ensured all my drivers were up to date on both os's, and now my blue screens are in High Def.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> I'm not seeing that option in my x99 deluxe II bios, any idea where i might find it?
> 
> Edit: Googleing this, it seems like its not an option,as its for older os's. Unless it might be applicable because I am using MBR.
> 
> After more googleing on my error I ensured all my drivers were up to date on both os's, and now my blue screens are in High Def.


it's not a bios option on x99... it's an OS optiopn:

open an elevated cmnd prompt:
_bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes_
(disable with "no")

I'd be really surprised if it did anything - it is disabled by default. A CWDTO can be low voltage. this is happening with OPTIMIZED DEFAULTS?


----------



## vibraslap

Not optimized defaults, just cache oc off, I hadn't resigned myself to starting completely from scratch yet... But I guess that's my best course right now.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> I'm not seeing that option in my x99 deluxe II bios, any idea where i might find it?
> 
> Edit: Googleing this, it seems like its not an option,as its for older os's. Unless it might be applicable because I am using MBR.
> 
> After more googleing on my error I ensured all my drivers were up to date on both os's, and now my blue screens are in High Def.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not a bios option on x99... it's an OS optiopn:
> 
> open an elevated cmnd prompt:
> _bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes_
> (disable with "no")
> 
> I'd be really surprised if it did anything - it is disabled by default. A CWDTO can be low voltage. this is happening with OPTIMIZED DEFAULTS?
Click to expand...

My guess would be your SA Voltage (or Cache Voltage, maybe) is too low .

also Vibra I think it was you who had IPDT Errors too?, the new Chipset and ME drivers on 801 Bios didnt help my IPDT IMC and other Errors but surprisingly Win. 1607 Update cured them ? ,at least no errors showing the last two days. I did Chipset and ME and then 1607.

KB.


----------



## smke

can someone help me figure out the pcie lanes on the x99 deluxe 2? i'm going to use the 5820k what i'm trying to figure out is what slots to pluge my sound blaster z and my tv tuner into and not inter fear with anything else


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> can someone help me figure out the pcie lanes on the x99 deluxe 2? i'm going to use the 5820k what i'm trying to figure out is what slots to pluge my sound blaster z and my tv tuner into and not inter fear with anything else




More here: http://techreport.com/review/30456/asus-x99-a-ii-motherboard-reviewed


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> can someone help me figure out the pcie lanes on the x99 deluxe 2? i'm going to use the 5820k what i'm trying to figure out is what slots to pluge my sound blaster z and my tv tuner into and not inter fear with anything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here: http://techreport.com/review/30456/asus-x99-a-ii-motherboard-reviewed
Click to expand...

is that the same for the x99 deluxe 2. what would i get if i use the 5930k?


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> can someone help me figure out the pcie lanes on the x99 deluxe 2? i'm going to use the 5820k what i'm trying to figure out is what slots to pluge my sound blaster z and my tv tuner into and not inter fear with anything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here: http://techreport.com/review/30456/asus-x99-a-ii-motherboard-reviewed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that the same for the x99 deluxe 2. what would i get if i use the 5930k?
Click to expand...

Pretty much since the 5820 is limited to 28 PCI lanes. Take a look at that review. On the second page there's a button for a 40 lane CPU layout.


----------



## TK421

I put heatsink on the back of the motherboard cpu socket brace metal piece, doesn't seem to make a difference for cpu package temp.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I put heatsink on the back of the motherboard cpu socket brace metal piece, doesn't seem to make a difference for cpu package temp.


Are you venting it? I'd only assume that would help reduce PCH temps, not package temps. Package is safe all the way up to 90C or so. It's more resilient than the cores. Sustained you'll want to keep it below 80C.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Are you venting it? I'd only assume that would help reduce PCH temps, not package temps. Package is safe all the way up to 90C or so. It's more resilient than the cores. Sustained you'll want to keep it below 80C.


PCH is not on the back of motherboard.

However I don't have enough clearance or a fan slim enough to provide airflow. The heatsinks are covered up with electrical tape atm (so not best for heat dissipation). I just kinda stuck it there with thermal paste









I think my cpu package can reach 92 if voltage is set high.


----------



## Desolutional

Hmm... could've sworn PCH and VRM output radiated to the back face of the mobo. 92 is way too high for sustained load. What Core Max do you reach? My case is shoved next to a desk so the rear of the mobo area is completely isolated and latent buildup is possible. Never exceeded 80C PKG with a 75C Core Max.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hmm... could've sworn PCH and VRM output radiated to the back face of the mobo. 92 is way too high for sustained load. What Core Max do you reach? My case is shoved next to a desk so the rear of the mobo area is completely isolated and latent buildup is possible. Never exceeded 80C PKG with a 75C Core Max.


core max 70c
package max 75c sustained

4.2/4.0
1.23/1.22 adaptive (both)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> core max 70c
> package max 75c sustained
> 
> 4.2/4.0
> 1.23/1.22 adaptive (both)


That is definitely confusing. Usually package should be at max 10C higher than the Core Max at a point in time. You and me have nearly identical voltage settings. Do any other temperatures seem to peak around the same time that the package reaches 92? I'm probably veering to something related to the IMC or FIVR. Your cores don't seem to be causing the temperature peaks (unless they also peak with the 92C package).


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That is definitely confusing. Usually package should be at max 10C higher than the Core Max at a point in time. You and me have nearly identical voltage settings. Do any other temperatures seem to peak around the same time that the package reaches 92? I'm probably veering to something related to the IMC or FIVR. Your cores don't seem to be causing the temperature peaks (unless they also peak with the 92C package).


I can try higher voltage at home later.

What's the recommended voltage max for long term reliability? On core and cache.


----------



## djgar

There's a new RST version 14.8.1.1043 out in the Strix SATA downloads, not yet in the Intel site. Running now with no surprises.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> There's a new RST version 14.8.1.1043 out in the Strix SATA downloads, not yet in the Intel site. Running now with no surprises.


Hi Djgar , from what I have read at WinRaid Forums the best 14 series RST Driver for X99 is v14.8.9.1053 WHQL

I am currently using it on my X99A II in Raid0 Mode

Scroll down about 3 pages to the Table for quick info here :

http://www.win-raid.com/t25f23-Which-are-the-quot-best-quot-Intel-AHCI-RAID-drivers.html

Drivers are here under B.) Intel 11.5 ..... Spoiler Link Driver only and Driver +RST software.

http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-RST-RSTe-Drivers-newest-v-WHQL-v-WHQL.html

KB


----------



## djgar

Thanks for the info. You have to wonder why they're not on Intel's own site







. So my question is, how well do you know Fernando?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thanks for the info. You have to wonder why they're not on Intel's own site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So my question is, how well do you know Fernando?


Hi I have been following Fernando (Dieter) for years , since Nvidia made Chipsets, he does not alter ANY driver he only Alters the INF files that come with them to allow them to install on Chips Intel didnt allow them to install on (eg OEM ICH chips) etc

The Site also has the Latest USB 3 Drivers from AsMedia , Intel etc and Generic Chipset Drivers too etc .

There is ALOT of info there , it was there I finally figured out why Windows 10 kept corrupting itself on my ICH10R systems .....Win10 installs a 13 series Driver for the RST automatically which isn't fully compatible with ICH10 (and ICH9 Chips) , using Nlite I put the 11.2 series Driver into the Win10 Boot Media ISO and it was finally all good.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi I have been following Fernando (Dieter) for years , since Nvidia made Chipsets, he does not alter ANY driver he only Alters the INF files that come with them to allow them to install on Chips Intel didnt allow them to install on (eg OEM ICH chips) etc
> 
> The Site also has the Latest USB 3 Drivers from AsMedia , Intel etc and Generic Chipset Drivers too etc .
> 
> There is ALOT of info there , it was there I finally figured out why Windows 10 kept corrupting itself on my ICH10R systems .....Win10 installs a 13 series Driver for the RST automatically which isn't fully compatible with ICH10 (and ICH9 Chips) , using Nlite I put the 11.2 series Driver into the Win10 Boot Media ISO and it was finally all good.


I'm sure he's on the level - was just being a bit too amusing


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi I have been following Fernando (Dieter) for years , since Nvidia made Chipsets, he does not alter ANY driver he only Alters the INF files that come with them to allow them to install on Chips Intel didnt allow them to install on (eg OEM ICH chips) etc
> 
> The Site also has the Latest USB 3 Drivers from AsMedia , Intel etc and Generic Chipset Drivers too etc .
> 
> There is ALOT of info there , it was there I finally figured out why Windows 10 kept corrupting itself on my ICH10R systems .....Win10 installs a 13 series Driver for the RST automatically which isn't fully compatible with ICH10 (and ICH9 Chips) , using Nlite I put the 11.2 series Driver into the Win10 Boot Media ISO and it was finally all good.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he's on the level - was just being a bit too amusing
Click to expand...

Ahhh you caught me out with that Green Smiley , I read too much into it









I actually thought I Read the Strix didn't do Raid ? , it was one of the reasons I went with the X99A II as I needed it. Now I have a good CPU it seems like a good MB too though no issues so far like my earlier X99A-3.1

.


----------



## Konstantink

Hello everyone,
I need some help with my pc. I used it in the morning then went out and after 3-4 hours returned back. It was working perfectly fine before.
When I came back home and turn it on the screen didn't respond so I checked the Q code screen and it always stoped on 68, which is "PCI host bridge initialization". First I checked all the cables from the PSU to graphic cards and PCI-E connection to the motherboard but nothing happened. Then I reset CMOS (by taking out the battery), but nothing again. Checked RAM, still nothing.
I am out of any ideas what could have happened during 3 hours.
Could you tell me if something else could cause it?
Thanks in advance!

My MB is Asus Strix x99,
CPU - 6850k,
GPU - Sli MSI 1080 gaming X.


----------



## Streetdragon

take both cards out of the board and try only one card and test, if both are working alone.

After that put both back in and check, that the sli bridge fits probably


----------



## KedarWolf

New Board.











http://www.tech-critter.com/2015/04/unboxing-review-asus-sabertooth-x99.html

Edit: My 5960x getting 4.8GHZ at 1.303v, 4.5GHZ cache at 1.246v, 128GB at 2666 at 12-12-12-26 1T, RealBench, HCI MemTest and AIDA cache stress test stable.


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> take both cards out of the board and try only one card and test, if both are working alone.
> 
> After that put both back in and check, that the sli bridge fits probably


It will be hard due to acrylic tubes in the loop. Are you 100% sure Q-Code 68 "PCI host bridge initialization" is VGA issue?
BTW I tried different PSU yesterday with the same result...


----------



## Streetdragon

Are you sure that it is 68 and not 6B? try only one ramslot


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> take both cards out of the board and try only one card and test, if both are working alone.
> 
> After that put both back in and check, that the sli bridge fits probably


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Are you sure that it is 68 and not 6B? try only one ramslot


Absolutely!
And also the VGA_LED next to the 24ATX connector is lit, which means the fail of POST procedure of the graphic card.. So most likely it should be the graphic card...

From ASUS manual:
"The POST State LEDs provide the status of these key components during POST
(Power-On Self-Test): CPU, memory modules, VGA card, and hard disk drives. If an
error is found, the critical component's LED stays lit up until the problem is solved."


----------



## killeragosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi I have been following Fernando (Dieter) for years , since Nvidia made Chipsets, he does not alter ANY driver he only Alters the INF files that come with them to allow them to install on Chips Intel didnt allow them to install on (eg OEM ICH chips) etc
> 
> The Site also has the Latest USB 3 Drivers from AsMedia , Intel etc and Generic Chipset Drivers too etc .
> 
> There is ALOT of info there , it was there I finally figured out why Windows 10 kept corrupting itself on my ICH10R systems .....Win10 installs a 13 series Driver for the RST automatically which isn't fully compatible with ICH10 (and ICH9 Chips) , using Nlite I put the 11.2 series Driver into the Win10 Boot Media ISO and it was finally all good.


I confirm absolutely!


----------



## Konstantink

Checked both cards in all the slots. And still same Q-code "68". SO probably it should be a MoBo issue.. Ill try to RMA it tomorrow.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konstantink*
> 
> Checked both cards in all the slots. And still same Q-code "68". SO probably it should be a MoBo issue.. Ill try to RMA it tomorrow.


I got the pci-e initialization error some time back, RMA'd my motherboard, turned out it was my CPU. RMA'd CPU, problem solved.









Edit: If you try your cards in the other pci-e slots and does the same thing likely CPU. Not likely every pci-e slot on motherboard will die.


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I got the pci-e initialization error some time back, RMA'd my motherboard, turned out it was my CPU. RMA'd CPU, problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: If you try your cards in the other pci-e slots and does the same thing likely CPU. Not likely every pci-e slot on motherboard will die.


Thanks for the tip! The strange thing is that it was working perfectly fine for more then a week!
Ill try to RMA both CPU and MB tomorrow..


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I can try higher voltage at home later.
> 
> What's the recommended voltage max for long term reliability? On core and cache.


Vcore: 1.30V and below 70C on load (core max). 1.20V will gain you 40% more life roughly (lifetime proportional to the square of voltage x temperature). Any temp at 1.20V should be safe up to 80C. You want to remain below 75C after 1.20V. Temperature causes a reduction in lifetime.

Vring, cache: 1.25V or below.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Vcore: 1.30V and below 70C on load (core max). 1.20V will gain you 40% more life roughly (lifetime proportional to the square of voltage x temperature). Any temp at 1.20V should be safe up to 80C. You want to remain below 75C after 1.20V. Temperature causes a reduction in lifetime.
> 
> Vring, cache: 1.25V or below.


vcore set to 1.22 @ 4.4
vcache set to +315 @4
vinput 1.95

vring?

cpu avg: 71c
cpu max: 75c
package avg: 75c
package max: 86c (spike?)

on 1.3 I cannot sustain below 70c, the D15 doesn't cut it

but 1.365v on 4.8 should be ok if only for a brief session of firestrike right?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 
> vcore set to 1.22 @ 4.4
> vcache set to +315 @4
> vinput 1.95
> 
> vring?
> 
> cpu avg: 71c
> cpu max: 75c
> package avg: 75c
> package max: 86c (spike?)
> 
> on 1.3 I cannot sustain below 70c, the D15 doesn't cut it
> 
> but 1.365v on 4.8 should be ok if only for a brief session of firestrike right?


On a Predator 360 with Adaptive/Offset 1.303v CPU/1.246v cache I get 70-76C CPU RealBenching but my real time temps gaming and doing anything else are well below 60C and around 35C on idle. I think it's when using the PC the low temps are good, right?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> On a Predator 360 with Adaptive/Offset 1.303v CPU/1.246v cache I get 70-76C CPU RealBenching but my real time temps gaming and doing anything else are well below 60C and around 35C on idle. I think it's when using the PC the low temps are good, right?


I'm not sure either :|


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Vcore: 1.30V and below 70C on load (core max). 1.20V will gain you 40% more life roughly (lifetime proportional to the square of voltage x temperature). Any temp at 1.20V should be safe up to 80C. You want to remain below 75C after 1.20V. Temperature causes a reduction in lifetime.
> 
> Vring, cache: 1.25V or below.
> 
> 
> 
> vcore set to 1.22 @ 4.4
> vcache set to +315 @4
> vinput 1.95
> 
> *vring?*
> 
> cpu avg: 71c
> cpu max: 75c
> package avg: 75c
> package max: 86c (spike?)
> 
> on 1.3 I cannot sustain below 70c, the D15 doesn't cut it
> 
> but 1.365v on 4.8 should be ok if only for a brief session of firestrike right?
Click to expand...

Vring = Cache Voltage

VCCSA = System Agent

pretty sure those are what I saw on a Gbyte Board I had briefly.


----------



## TK421

Ah, so my settinfs are safe right?


----------



## mbze430

anyone here have problem with the latest version of the Aura software. I checked my services for the past 2 days now, and Aura keeps using 8-9% of the CPU just doing nothing. From a system wake, it will consume about 12-14% doing nothing.

I already tried removing and installing, and it keeps doing this.

I have a ASUS Strix X99 Gaming mobo

Please advice


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> anyone here have problem with the latest version of the Aura software. I checked my services for the past 2 days now, and Aura keeps using 8-9% of the CPU just doing nothing. From a system wake, it will consume about 12-14% doing nothing.
> 
> I already tried removing and installing, and it keeps doing this.
> 
> I have a ASUS Strix X99 Gaming mobo
> 
> Please advice


do you have any other aura-enabled devices plugged in?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> anyone here have problem with the latest version of the Aura software. I checked my services for the past 2 days now, and Aura keeps using 8-9% of the CPU just doing nothing. From a system wake, it will consume about 12-14% doing nothing.
> 
> I already tried removing and installing, and it keeps doing this.
> 
> I have a ASUS Strix X99 Gaming mobo
> 
> Please advice


Hello

I don't see this on my systems.


----------



## Kbird

Does anyone know if Asus uses the Standard 6.5mm MB Standard Off measurement ? I have finally got around to mounting my X99A- II in my HAF 922 Case but have found I can't access the top USB slots as the IO Plate is in the way....just... by 1-2mm? it certainly looks wrong/high when you look at the Speaker / Audio connectors too

What is the reasoning behind the White Plastic shroud over the IO Ports (RF Blocking?) , I am wondering if it would be better removed to allow air flow over the VRM from the Corsair Airflow Cooler on the Ram Chips next to it.

Thanks.

KB


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> anyone here have problem with the latest version of the Aura software. I checked my services for the past 2 days now, and Aura keeps using 8-9% of the CPU just doing nothing. From a system wake, it will consume about 12-14% doing nothing.
> 
> I already tried removing and installing, and it keeps doing this.
> 
> I have a ASUS Strix X99 Gaming mobo
> 
> Please advice


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> do you have any other aura-enabled devices plugged in?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I don't see this on my systems.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nor here


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> do you have any other aura-enabled devices plugged in?


NEvermind I figured it out

There are two version available, and I downloaded the "latest" one (date wise). I tried the other one and that made the difference


----------



## gamerzworld

Holy ****. With X99-A BIOS 3301, Asus/Intel has finally fixed the issue I was having with memory not being fully detected. I'm both shocked that Asus bothered to update the board and sicked that it took two damn years to get their **** together. I had given up early last year on getting the board to work properly but always kept the sticks in and the BIOS updated on the off-chance it would be fixed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerzworld*
> 
> Holy ****. With X99-A BIOS 3301, Asus/Intel has finally fixed the issue I was having with memory not being fully detected. I'm both shocked that Asus bothered to update the board and sicked that it took two damn years to get their **** together. I had given up early last year on getting the board to work properly but always kept the sticks in and the BIOS updated on the off-chance it would be fixed.


No disrespect, but you're not doing yourself any favours by exclaiming these types of things. An update to the UEFI isn't likely to remedy that type of thing unless it was due to you not being stable at XMP, or simply rather not being stable with the memory settings you were using.


----------



## stargate125645

It looks as though to get 3200MHz CL14 to work with my 5930k, I need 1.25625V on for VCCIO on the CPU. The VCCIO for the PCH I can keep at 1.05V. I have read Raja state that up to 1.3V is fine for VCCIO, but then I wonder why the motherboard colors such a voltage red indicating it is a very high voltage. Should I be concerned about longterm use with VCCIO at this voltage?

5930k in Sabertooth x99
100MHz BCLK, 100 strap
4.6GHz core, VCore 1.23V
4.4GHz cache, VCache 1.20V
VCCSA 1.04V
VCCIO (CPU) 1.25625V
3200MHz RAM, 14-15-14-34-1T, VDRAM 1.38V (1.40 eventual)

If VCCIO is not the culprit I am open to suggestions, but if I drop it down to 1.1V, I get errors with MemTest.

If I switch to 125 strap, I get 3333MHz RAM to pass stress testing, though obviously at looser timings.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> It looks as though to get 3200MHz CL14 to work with my 5930k, I need 1.25625V on for VCCIO on the CPU. The VCCIO for the PCH I can keep at 1.05V. I have read Raja state that up to 1.3V is fine for VCCIO, but then I wonder why the motherboard colors such a voltage red indicating it is a very high voltage. Should I be concerned about longterm use with VCCIO at this voltage?
> 
> 5930k in Sabertooth x99
> 100MHz BCLK, 100 strap
> 4.6GHz core, VCore 1.23V
> 4.4GHz cache, VCache 1.20V
> VCCSA 1.04V
> VCCIO (CPU) 1.25625V
> 3200MHz RAM, 14-15-14-34-1T, VDRAM 1.38V (1.40 eventual)
> 
> If VCCIO is not the culprit I am open to suggestions, but if I drop it down to 1.1V, I get errors with MemTest.
> 
> If I switch to 125 strap, I get 3333MHz RAM to pass stress testing, though obviously at looser timings.


Hello

It is possible that adjusting some other settings would allow for a lower VCCIO voltage. Doing so would be a much more complicated and drawn out process than the path you have already traveled. So in this case it is most likely best to use the VCCIO voltage required for your chosen memory configuration.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> It looks as though to get 3200MHz CL14 to work with my 5930k, I need 1.25625V on for VCCIO on the CPU. The VCCIO for the PCH I can keep at 1.05V. I have read Raja state that up to 1.3V is fine for VCCIO, but then I wonder why the motherboard colors such a voltage red indicating it is a very high voltage. Should I be concerned about longterm use with VCCIO at this voltage?
> 
> 5930k in Sabertooth x99
> 100MHz BCLK, 100 strap
> 4.6GHz core, VCore 1.23V
> 4.4GHz cache, VCache 1.20V
> VCCSA 1.04V
> VCCIO (CPU) 1.25625V
> 3200MHz RAM, 14-15-14-34-1T, VDRAM 1.38V (1.40 eventual)
> 
> If VCCIO is not the culprit I am open to suggestions, but if I drop it down to 1.1V, I get errors with MemTest.
> 
> If I switch to 125 strap, I get 3333MHz RAM to pass stress testing, though obviously at looser timings.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> It is possible that adjusting some other settings would allow for a lower VCCIO voltage. Doing so would be a much more complicated and drawn out process than the path you have already traveled. So in this case it is most likely best to use the VCCIO voltage required for your chosen memory configuration.
Click to expand...

So then I shouldn't be concerned about longterm use of a VCCIO voltage of 1.25625V?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So then I shouldn't be concerned about longterm use of a VCCIO voltage of 1.25625V?


is that a 3200c14 kit or the c16 kit?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So then I shouldn't be concerned about longterm use of a VCCIO voltage of 1.25625V?
> 
> 
> 
> is that a 3200c14 kit or the c16 kit?
Click to expand...

C14 quad channel kit (F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW). I might be able to reduce the VDIMM/VDRAM voltage to 1.35V from 1.38V, but my IMC apparently gets pissy at tight timings so that's the last thing I try once everything else is stable. I'm really just worried about long term effects of the VCCIO required to run 3200MHz.


----------



## TK421

what's vccio labelled as in the bios? I don't remember that option being listed


----------



## Kimir

Depend on the board, on the R5E, there is "VCCIO CPU 1.05V Voltage" and "VCCIO PCH 1.05V Voltage".


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Depend on the board, on the R5E, there is "VCCIO CPU 1.05V Voltage" and "VCCIO PCH 1.05V Voltage".


i check again at home


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> C14 quad channel kit (F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW). I might be able to reduce the VDIMM/VDRAM voltage to 1.35V from 1.38V, but my IMC apparently gets pissy at tight timings so that's the last thing I try once everything else is stable. I'm really just worried about long term effects of the VCCIO required to run 3200MHz.


yeah, so that kit, unless the cpu has a _really_ bad IMC, will do 3200c14T1 ( and 3200c13T1) it just needs some voltage and it should not take VCCIO anywhere near that (again unless the IMC is weak). just set CPU VCCIO to 1.0875V, make sure the Dram current is 130%, and the Dram Phase is at Optimixed (if the board has these settings) then run at least 1.425V VDIMM. Those Samsung ICs respond well to VDIMM and it may solve the IO voiltage issue. Try it and see if it helps. If not, run the vccio the cpu needs to carry the ram frequency.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Does anyone know if Asus uses the Standard 6.5mm MB Standard Off measurement ? I have finally got around to mounting my X99A- II in my HAF 922 Case but have found I can't access the top USB slots as the IO Plate is in the way....just... by 1-2mm? it certainly looks wrong/high when you look at the Speaker / Audio connectors too
> 
> What is the reasoning behind the White Plastic shroud over the IO Ports (RF Blocking?) , I am wondering if it would be better removed to allow air flow over the VRM from the Corsair Airflow Cooler on the Ram Chips next to it.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> KB


so nobody else has had an issue with the IO Cover plates for this Series of Boards ? could be the Case i guess but this is the 4th MB to go into this Case now with no issues before.

KB.

**Edit : I guess not that uncommon as I spoke to Asus via Live Chat and they are sending out a new one , no questions asked.... sort of


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> So then I shouldn't be concerned about longterm use of a VCCIO voltage of 1.25625V?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> C14 quad channel kit (F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW). I might be able to reduce the VDIMM/VDRAM voltage to 1.35V from 1.38V, but my IMC apparently gets pissy at tight timings so that's the last thing I try once everything else is stable. I'm really just worried about long term effects of the VCCIO required to run 3200MHz.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> C14 quad channel kit (F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW). I might be able to reduce the VDIMM/VDRAM voltage to 1.35V from 1.38V, but my IMC apparently gets pissy at tight timings so that's the last thing I try once everything else is stable. I'm really just worried about long term effects of the VCCIO required to run 3200MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, so that kit, unless the cpu has a _really_ bad IMC, will do 3200c14T1 ( and 3200c13T1) it just needs some voltage and it should not take VCCIO anywhere near that (again unless the IMC is weak). just set CPU VCCIO to 1.0875V, make sure the Dram current is 130%, and the Dram Phase is at Optimixed (if the board has these settings) then run at least 1.425V VDIMM. Those Samsung ICs respond well to VDIMM and it may solve the IO voiltage issue. Try it and see if it helps. If not, run the vccio the cpu needs to carry the ram frequency.
Click to expand...

It's a Haswell-E IMC, so I don't know what to tell you. When I last looked, no one has 32GB of 3200MHz RAM on the stability thread for a 5930k. I know my dual channel C14 kit wouldn't even do 2T C14 at 1.45V. So I may very well have a bad IMC for memory timings, but it seems to like high cache frequencies just fine. I've got no explanation for you.

Edit: You apparently have no problem with that level of VCCIO though if that's what it takes? I just am curious why it would be listed as a high voltage if it is acceptable.


----------



## TK421

Hi guys

These settings look good?


----------



## Kimir

Change DRAM SVID support to disabled, and you don't have to set the VTTDDR, it's set itself half of DRAM voltage on auto.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Change DRAM SVID support to disabled, and you don't have to set the VTTDDR, it's set itself half of DRAM voltage on auto.


does svid affect stability?

with it disabled I cannot monitor dram voltage in windows


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> does svid affect stability?
> 
> with it disabled I cannot monitor dram voltage in windows


I have cpu and dram SVID disabled and Aida sees my dram voltages fine. But be aware overclocking can interfere sometimes with software detecting sensors. Sometimes I only see 2 or 3 of my 4 dram temperatures, but always see the dram ab and cd voltages.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> It's a Haswell-E IMC, so I don't know what to tell you. When I last looked, no one has 32GB of 3200MHz RAM on the stability thread for a 5930k. I know my dual channel C14 kit wouldn't even do 2T C14 at 1.45V. So I may very well have a bad IMC for memory timings, but it seems to like high cache frequencies just fine. I've got no explanation for you.
> 
> Edit: You apparently have no problem with that level of VCCIO though if that's what it takes? I just am curious why it would be listed as a high voltage if it is acceptable.


Unless your chip is a major potato, 4x8GB single-sided E-Die should be cake walk @ 3200 C14. I have a few systems running the TridentZ's C14's. 5820K, 6700K's, and 6800/6900K now. The 6900K actually has 4x16GB 3200 C14 TridentZ. Subs by default are horrible though on higher density kits... Granted most of those CPUs, minus the 6700K have some nice silicon.

What's stock VCCSA on that chip? What about your cache OC, / CPU OC? Running tighter timings may need some adjustment on cache/vccsa, or even some "extreme tweakers" settings.

Newegg better ship me the 8x8GB TZ's soon.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have cpu and dram SVID disabled and Aida sees my dram voltages fine. But be aware overclocking can interfere sometimes with software detecting sensors. Sometimes I only see 2 or 3 of my 4 dram temperatures, but always see the dram ab and cd voltages.


ok i disable


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> It's a Haswell-E IMC, so I don't know what to tell you. When I last looked, no one has 32GB of 3200MHz RAM on the stability thread for a 5930k. I know my dual channel C14 kit wouldn't even do 2T C14 at 1.45V. So I may very well have a bad IMC for memory timings, but it seems to like high cache frequencies just fine. I've got no explanation for you.
> 
> Edit: You apparently have no problem with that level of VCCIO though if that's what it takes? I just am curious why it would be listed as a high voltage if it is acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless your chip is a major potato, 4x8GB single-sided E-Die should be cake walk @ 3200 C14. I have a few systems running the TridentZ's C14's. 5820K, 6700K's, and 6800/6900K now. The 6900K actually has 4x16GB 3200 C14 TridentZ. Subs by default are horrible though on higher density kits... Granted most of those CPUs, minus the 6700K have some nice silicon.
> 
> What's stock VCCSA on that chip? What about your cache OC, / CPU OC? Running tighter timings may need some adjustment on cache/vccsa, or even some "extreme tweakers" settings.
> 
> Newegg better ship me the 8x8GB TZ's soon.
Click to expand...

You lost me. Every single chip you listed is not Haswell-E and therefore does not really apply to my situation except the 5820K... I don't know what B-die or E-die means (I thought I had B-die from what people said before, but maybe not). As I pointed out earlier, I have not seen anyone else running a 5930K with 32GB of RAM at 3200MHz and CL14, and when asking for help on this subject weeks ago I just got nothing so it's really strange for people to be popping up now telling me it should be easy. I've tried two different kits and neither will do CL14 without the settings I mentioned. Excellent cache and core overclock with this chip at low voltages (helpful for my air cooling), but not excellent memory timings. My chip won't do CL14 easily.

As for my overclock settings:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> It looks as though to get 3200MHz CL14 to work with my 5930k, I need 1.25625V on for VCCIO on the CPU. The VCCIO for the PCH I can keep at 1.05V. I have read Raja state that up to 1.3V is fine for VCCIO, but then I wonder why the motherboard colors such a voltage red indicating it is a very high voltage. Should I be concerned about longterm use with VCCIO at this voltage?
> 
> 5930k in Sabertooth x99
> 100MHz BCLK, 100 strap
> 4.6GHz core, VCore 1.23V
> 4.4GHz cache, VCache 1.20V
> VCCSA 1.04V
> VCCIO (CPU) 1.25625V
> 3200MHz RAM, 14-15-14-34-1T, VDRAM 1.38V (1.40 eventual)
> 
> If VCCIO is not the culprit I am open to suggestions, but if I drop it down to 1.1V, I get errors with MemTest.
> 
> If I switch to 125 strap, I get 3333MHz RAM to pass stress testing, though obviously at looser timings.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Unless your chip is a major potato, 4x8GB single-sided E-Die should be cake walk @ 3200 C14. I have a few systems running the TridentZ's C14's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 5820K, 6700K's, and 6800/6900K now. The 6900K actually has 4x16GB 3200 C14 TridentZ. Subs by default are horrible though on higher density kits... Granted most of those CPUs, minus the 6700K have some nice silicon.
> 
> What's stock VCCSA on that chip? What about your cache OC, / CPU OC? Running tighter timings may need some adjustment on cache/vccsa, or even some "extreme tweakers" settings.
> 
> Newegg better ship me the 8x8GB TZ's soon
> 
> 
> .


Advertised 3200c14 are B-die tho (Trident Z or Ripjaws V).


----------



## KedarWolf

Jpmboy and kind peeps, what b-die single sided 8x8gb kit would you recommend for a 5960x to do 3200MHZ best timings?

I read something about the 16 timing kits doing better then the 14 kits but I could be wrong.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> You lost me. Every single chip you listed is not Haswell-E and therefore does not really apply to my situation except the 5820K... I don't know what B-die or E-die means


At this point, I wouldn't worry about this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> As I pointed out earlier, I have not seen anyone else running a 5930K with 32GB of RAM at 3200MHz and CL14, and when asking for help on this subject weeks ago I just got nothing so it's really strange for people to be popping up now telling me it should be easy.


This is also of little consequence, and is nothing more than coincidence. You have the middle SKU out of the cheaper two, it's the same reason the 6900K doesn't seem to get as much attention. It won't be what is affecting the outcome here, that much you can bet your Jaffa behind on!

At this point, if you've found stability by increasing VCCIO I would consider the job done. You have been on the same path for a good couple of months now (if not longer) so something has to give. You're also looking for some kind of reassurances you won't get. The best answer anyone will eventually give you, is that there have been no reports of any rapid degradation on that rail at those volts.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Jpmboy and kind peeps, what b-die single sided 8x8gb kit would you recommend for a 5960x to do 3200MHZ best timings?
> 
> I read something about the 16 timing kits doing better then the 14 kits but I could be wrong.


3200 C14 TZ. look for 3200C14Q2 ( single sided, 8x8 )There's a 3466 C16 kit, but I'm not sure if it'll be any good. The corsair kit I tried was absolute ass.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> You lost me. Every single chip you listed is not Haswell-E and therefore does not really apply to my situation except the 5820K... I don't know what B-die or E-die means (I thought I had B-die from what people said before, but maybe not). As I pointed out earlier, I have not seen anyone else running a 5930K with 32GB of RAM at 3200MHz and CL14, and when asking for help on this subject weeks ago I just got nothing so it's really strange for people to be popping up now telling me it should be easy. I've tried two different kits and neither will do CL14 without the settings I mentioned. Excellent cache and core overclock with this chip at low voltages (helpful for my air cooling), but not excellent memory timings. My chip won't do CL14 easily.
> 
> As for my overclock settings:


Ah, you're on a sabertooth, not a RVE, or X99 D2. Have you tried tuning your VCCSA down more? Maybe within the .9 range? If you've tried everything, and the only way to get stability is increasing VCCIO, then so be it. Asus runs 1.2V VCCIO by default sometimes, so it shouldn't be _too_ bad.


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konstantink*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I need some help with my pc. I used it in the morning then went out and after 3-4 hours returned back. It was working perfectly fine before.
> When I came back home and turn it on the screen didn't respond so I checked the Q code screen and it always stoped on 68, which is "PCI host bridge initialization". First I checked all the cables from the PSU to graphic cards and PCI-E connection to the motherboard but nothing happened. Then I reset CMOS (by taking out the battery), but nothing again. Checked RAM, still nothing.
> I am out of any ideas what could have happened during 3 hours.
> Could you tell me if something else could cause it?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> My MB is Asus Strix x99,
> CPU - 6850k,
> GPU - Sli MSI 1080 gaming X.


Returned the MB to the shop yesterday, They tested it there with the same results. (so luckily it was not a processor or Graphic card failure) Also the guy in the shop was not able to find any visible reason for the failure. Visually the board looks absolutely fine, RGB is pulsing, fans are spinning except the fact it failed on the POST stage. So I RMA'ed it and went for ASUS X99 Deluxe II.
Great board except the fact that M.2 is sharing its Lanes with 3rd PCI-e slot, (which restricts me of using SLI (in 16x 3.0) and on board M.2 at the same time) and only one USB 2.0 header (have to find a USB 2.0 splitter now).
Ill test it tiday with M.2 extension card in the bottom PCI-E slot, hope it will work fine in SLI 16x3.0 and M.2 SSD.

Thanks everybody for the comments and suggestions!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> It's a Haswell-E IMC, so I don't know what to tell you. When I last looked, no one has 32GB of 3200MHz RAM on the stability thread for a 5930k. I know my dual channel C14 kit wouldn't even do 2T C14 at 1.45V. So I may very well have a bad IMC for memory timings, but it seems to like high cache frequencies just fine. I've got no explanation for you.
> 
> Edit: *You apparently have no problem with that level of VCCIO though if that's what it takes*? I just am curious why it would be listed as a high voltage if it is acceptable.


no problem... BUT DID YOU TRY WHAT I RECOMMENDED?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Jpmboy and kind peeps, what b-die single sided 8x8gb kit would you recommend for a 5960x to do 3200MHZ best timings?
> 
> I read something about the 16 timing kits doing better then the 14 kits but I could be wrong.


The gs 64GB 3200c14 kit works great - I posted in Scones memory thread with that kit.


----------



## theafrosamurai

Hi everyone, new member here. I just got an Asus X99 Strix board and I want to order the right size SLI bridge. I know the R5E is 80cm but does anyone know the right spacing for the Strix? Thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theafrosamurai*
> 
> Hi everyone, new member here. I just got an Asus X99 Strix board and I want to order the right size SLI bridge. I know the R5E is 80cm but does anyone know the right spacing for the Strix? Thanks.


60mm


----------



## theafrosamurai

Thank you...


----------



## theafrosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theafrosamurai*
> 
> Thank you...


Sorry I thought reply would quote you instead of hitting quote.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> It's a Haswell-E IMC, so I don't know what to tell you. When I last looked, no one has 32GB of 3200MHz RAM on the stability thread for a 5930k. I know my dual channel C14 kit wouldn't even do 2T C14 at 1.45V. So I may very well have a bad IMC for memory timings, but it seems to like high cache frequencies just fine. I've got no explanation for you.
> 
> Edit: *You apparently have no problem with that level of VCCIO though if that's what it takes*? I just am curious why it would be listed as a high voltage if it is acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> no problem... BUT DID YOU TRY WHAT I RECOMMENDED?
Click to expand...

Yes, I did. My bolded question did not mean I was not attempting to do what you said; I was only asking for an answer to the original question, which had not yet been provided, in case I couldn't get what you said to do to work when I got the chance to try it.

Last night I got CL14 to work with the RAM with the settings you mentioned (I guess the current limit was reset to 100 at some point, so that was the good thing to point out!), but I forgot to select "optimized" on the phase control last night. I had to do 14-15-14-34-1T and 1.45V (eventual) and it worked, but needed 1.1V of VCCIO. I didn't get an error until 275% with MemTest. I will try to fine tune things further with the optimized setting tonight when I get home. I'm skeptical that CL13 will work since I'm having so much trouble getting CL14 to work, but I would of course be happy if it did.

Is there a DIMM temperature I should try to stay under? AIDA64 was reporting 40s for one and 30s for the other, presumably with the set reading in the 40s being the one squished between the IO panel and the heat sink. Not sure how I would be able to lower that...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Ah, you're on a sabertooth, not a RVE, or X99 D2. Have you tried tuning your VCCSA down more? Maybe within the .9 range? If you've tried everything, and the only way to get stability is increasing VCCIO, then so be it. Asus runs 1.2V VCCIO by default sometimes, so it shouldn't be _too_ bad.


I had VCCSA down previously to no avail if I had tight timings. Are you suggesting I may find a sweet spot? Voltage sweet spots are a nightmare for me.


----------



## djgar

Finding the vccsa sweet spot for a new chip can definitely be a nightmare - been there with my 6900K. I try starting low, maybe 0 or .01 offset, and work up in .01 increments. I thought I had a good one @ .113 but found a better one @ .21 (1.20 vccsa in Aida).


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Finding the vccsa sweet spot for a new chip can definitely be a nightmare - been there with my 6900K. I try starting low, maybe 0 or .01 offset, and work up in .01 increments. I thought I had a good one @ .113 but found a better one @ .21 (1.20 vccsa in Aida).


That seems more like just a high voltage working than a sweet spot if you're all the way up to 1.2 for VCCSA. The setting the voltages and resetting isn't really the problem; it's the several hours of testing required for each setting to check it, unless you get immediate errors to know to move on.


----------



## TK421

My 5820K doesn't seem to be stable at 4.2 core / 1.23v and 4 cache / 1.23v

Hmm?


----------



## KedarWolf

Question, my TUF X99 Sabertooth runs at 16x-16x-8x with three video cards. It has an M.2 slot as well. Can I run two video cards at 16x-16x, a pci-e Intel 750 in the third slot at 4x AND a Samsung 961 M.2 at 4x on a 40 lane CPU? I don't use the other pci-e slots, just the three main 16-16-8.

I ask because I don't use much storage space, basically only download drivers, the programs I use and a few O/S ISOs etc. I'd use my 1.2TB Intel 750 as a really fast storage drive and the 512GB 961 for O/S and programs.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> That seems more like just a high voltage working than a sweet spot if you're all the way up to 1.2 for VCCSA. The setting the voltages and resetting isn't really the problem; it's the several hours of testing required for each setting to check it, unless you get immediate errors to know to move on.


I had 3 hours RB stable at .13 offset, then between .13 and .21 nothing better than 40 minutes, then at least 4 hours at .21. Higher is not always better, only sometimes. Yes, it's a PITA.


----------



## stargate125645

Last I checked, I'm RB stable overnight as it is. It may have changed with adjustments to VCCIO I suppose. Only MemTest gives me errors.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Last I checked, I'm RB stable overnight as it is. It may have changed with adjustments to VCCIO I suppose. Only MemTest gives me errors.


RB doesn't test RAM all that much. If memtest errors you may need to tweak some more, or could be a sign of cache or VCCSA instability.

Have you tried re seating your ram and moving the dimms to different slots, while starting from a fresh cmos state? Also what bios version are you running?

You seem to focused on "3200 C14 unproven on HWE" instead of weeding out all the little fine details of overclocking an enthusiast platform.

We're here to help, and many of us have push the bounderies of what these systems can do for 24/7 use. JPM, silent, and many others aren't on the BOT with good ratings for no reason. Then there's Praz, and Raja, sort of like the doppelgänger of CJ and grinch on the FreeNAS forums lols.


----------



## djgar

I had a hard time usng 14-14-14-34-CR2 but no problem with 14-15-14-34CR1.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> My 5820K doesn't seem to be stable at 4.2 core / 1.23v and 4 cache / 1.23v
> 
> Hmm?


Are you using the 100 Strap? XMP ?

My 5820k doesn't seem to like the 100 strap but once I use XMP it uses 125 , but seems quite happy on the 125 at 4375 ,even 4.5 at higher voltages.

(actually I have had (3) 5820K's here now due to RMA's and they all acted similar.)

.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Last I checked, I'm RB stable overnight as it is. It may have changed with adjustments to VCCIO I suppose. Only MemTest gives me errors.
> 
> 
> 
> RB doesn't test RAM all that much. If memtest errors you may need to tweak some more, or could be a sign of cache or VCCSA instability.
> 
> Have you tried re seating your ram and moving the dimms to different slots, while starting from a fresh cmos state? Also what bios version are you running?
> 
> You seem to focused on "3200 C14 unproven on HWE" instead of weeding out all the little fine details of overclocking an enthusiast platform.
> 
> We're here to help, and many of us have push the bounderies of what these systems can do for 24/7 use. JPM, silent, and many others aren't on the BOT with good ratings for no reason. Then there's Praz, and Raja, sort of like the doppelgänger of CJ and grinch on the FreeNAS forums lols.
Click to expand...

OK...I am not sure you are carefully reading my words, as nowhere did I say it wasn't possible or I wouldn't be trying to do it. I pointed out that I asked for this advice weeks ago and there was not a single helpful peep from anyone, so it's strange that now I'm being told it's easy to do. You compared Haswell-E to other architectures with better IMCs, so I pointed that out as not applicable. That doesn't mean I'm not changing settings - especially when the information I'm posting suggests otherwise. I am tweaking the RAM settings; that's the whole point of these posts with my settings and results, including ones with suggested changes incorporated. VCCIO, and to a lesser extent VCCSA since it is already high (though I guess people are using 1.2V so maybe it's not so high), are the items I am currently fiddling with. Not everyone has all the time in the world to test this stuff, so I have to plan my time well. I need to plan for contingencies if something doesn't work, so I'm absolutely going to question what I should do if something doesn't work before I've tested it so I don't have to post here 5 minutes into something and wait for a response when I could be testing a new setting. Unless the advice from others to test cache with AIDA64 directly is insufficient, my cache is not unstable. If there is a better stress test than RealBench and AIDA64, I'll be glad to give it a shot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> OK...I am not sure you are carefully reading my words, as nowhere did I say it wasn't possible or I wouldn't be trying to do it. I pointed out that I asked for this advice weeks ago and there was not a single helpful peep from anyone, so it's strange that now I'm being told it's easy to do. You compared Haswell-E to other architectures with better IMCs, so I pointed that out as not applicable. That doesn't mean I'm not changing settings - especially when the information I'm posting suggests otherwise. I am tweaking the RAM settings; that's the whole point of these posts with my settings and results, including ones with suggested changes. VCCIO, and to a lesser extent VCCSA since it is already high (though I guess people are using 1.2V so maybe it's not so high), are the items I am currently fiddling with. Unless the advice from others to test cache with AIDA64 directly is insufficient, my cache is not unstable. If there is a better stress test than RealBench and AIDA64, I'll be glad to give it a shot.


aid64 cache test is okay... HCI memtest likely ramps it up a bit over aid64 cache.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> OK...I am not sure you are carefully reading my words, as nowhere did I say it wasn't possible or I wouldn't be trying to do it. I pointed out that I asked for this advice weeks ago and there was not a single helpful peep from anyone, so it's strange that now I'm being told it's easy to do. You compared Haswell-E to other architectures with better IMCs, so I pointed that out as not applicable. That doesn't mean I'm not changing settings - especially when the information I'm posting suggests otherwise. I am tweaking the RAM settings; that's the whole point of these posts with my settings and results, including ones with suggested changes. VCCIO, and to a lesser extent VCCSA since it is already high (though I guess people are using 1.2V so maybe it's not so high), are the items I am currently fiddling with. Unless the advice from others to test cache with AIDA64 directly is insufficient, my cache is not unstable. If there is a better stress test than RealBench and AIDA64, I'll be glad to give it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> aid64 cache test is okay... HCI memtest likely ramps it up a bit over aid64 cache.
Click to expand...

I can try upping the cache voltage if I can't get VCCIO and VCCSA to let me operate with the RAM at C13. As I did manage to get C14 to work with help from above for 275%, I figure I'm set unless I want something tighter.

I have not heard what people are OK with regarding their RAM temperatures yet. I've upped the RAM to 130% of current and 1.45V through BIOS settings, so I want to make sure I'm still OK temperature-wise. I see the manufacturer lists temperatures a lot higher than the 45C that AIDA64 is giving me for one set of DIMMs, but I'm not sure how related the temperatures are between their spec sheet and my motherboard reading.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> As I did manage to get C14 to work with help from above for 275%, I figure I'm set unless I want something tighter.


Hello

Erroring at 275% is not what I would consider as set. If your goal is a stable system there is still work left to be done.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> As I did manage to get C14 to work with help from above for 275%, I figure I'm set unless I want something tighter.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Erroring at 275% is not what I would consider as set. If your goal is a stable system there is still work left to be done.
Click to expand...

Well, I may be able to do better with further adjustments (we'll see what happens with further VCCIO and VCCSA tweaks), but I should point out that it's good enough to go onto the stability thread listing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Well, I may be able to do better with further adjustments (we'll see what happens with further VCCIO and VCCSA tweaks), but I should point out that it's good enough to go onto the stability thread listing.


did you try 1.425V VDIMM???

and If yes, what occurred? Only way to get thru this is to provide feedback on the suggestions.


----------



## Kimir

It's up to you, but getting error(s) at around 200% on HCI is like getting error(s) within 10 minutes of GSAT.
That's why when I do HCI, it's 1000%. If it fails, it's not stable enough to my taste. Obviously, I haven't use HCI in a while since I use GSAT now. Time is money, you may spend a little time setting up linux and GSAT ready, but you'll spend way less time testing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's up to you, but getting error(s) at around 200% on HCI is like getting error(s) within 10 minutes of GSAT.
> That's why when I do HCI, it's 1000%. If it fails, it's not stable enough to my taste. Obviously, I haven't use HCI in a while since I use GSAT now. Time is money, you may spend a little time setting up linux and GSAT ready, *but you'll spend way less time testing*.


it's not even a fair fight with 32GB or more, 20 threads or not. HCI needs a weekend.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Well, I may be able to do better with further adjustments (we'll see what happens with further VCCIO and VCCSA tweaks), but I should point out that it's good enough to go onto the stability thread listing.
> 
> 
> 
> did you try 1.425V VDIMM???
> 
> and If yes, what occurred? Only way to get thru this is to provide feedback on the suggestions.
Click to expand...

Huh? I explicitly stated earlier what I tried in response to your suggestions, and even quoted you...Post 13241.


----------



## stargate125645

Gah, the edit key didn't work to add a quote...sorry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's up to you, but getting error(s) at around 200% on HCI is like getting error(s) within 10 minutes of GSAT.
> That's why when I do HCI, it's 1000%. If it fails, it's not stable enough to my taste. Obviously, I haven't use HCI in a while since I use GSAT now. Time is money, you may spend a little time setting up linux and GSAT ready, but you'll spend way less time testing.


I looked for a quick guide to setting things up but did not find one, so I didn't try. I am not sure how it would be any faster through Linux (I don't know how each test works), but if it runs faster in general I'll be more than happy to give it a try, if that's what you mean by saving time. I just need a guide to follow for installing to a spare SSD.

Edit: And if this is the general consensus, then the RAM stability thread guidelines need to be tweaked.


----------



## KedarWolf

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Gah, the edit key didn't work to add a quote...sorry.
> I looked for a quick guide to setting things up but did not find one, so I didn't try. I am not sure how it would be any faster through Linux (I don't know how each test works), but if it runs faster in general I'll be more than happy to give it a try, if that's what you mean by saving time. I just need a guide to follow for installing to a spare SSD.
> 
> Edit: And if this is the general consensus, then the RAM stability thread guidelines need to be tweaked.


Download this Puppy Linux ISO.

http://ftp.nluug.nl/ftp/pub/os/Linux/distr/puppylinux/puppy-tahr/iso/tahrpup%20-6.0-CE/tahr64-6.0.5.iso

Make USB With Rufus 'MBR for CSM/UEFI' option. https://rufus.akeo.ie/

Enable CSM and Fastboot in BIOS, boot from USB NOT using the UEFI option in BIOS, search stressapptest in Puppy Package Manager, install it, profit!!









And change in BIOS Secure Boot to 'Other O/S'. Also in Puppy Package Manager install Gnome Terminal as the one comes with Puppy you cannot copy and paste commands into it easily. I installed a screenshot app as well.

Don't even need to install to hard disk, it runs from the USB. When you reboot choose the Save file option to the USB Puppy is on or if you boot into it again you'll need to reinstall stressapptest and gnome terminal again.

It also works with Titan X's and other NVidia cards that people with Linux Mint have trouble installing the O/S.









Edited by KedarWolf - 8/14/16 at 4:53pm View History


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Well, I may be able to do better with further adjustments (we'll see what happens with further VCCIO and VCCSA tweaks), but I should point out that it's good enough to go onto the stability thread listing.


Hello

While the stability memory testing thread does have a rather low threshold for stability testing it is required that all submitted entries be error free. If your main concern is being included in the database you need to take your screenshots before the errors occur.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Yes, I did. My bolded question did not mean I was not attempting to do what you said; I was only asking for an answer to the original question, which had not yet been provided, in case I couldn't get what you said to do to work when I got the chance to try it.
> 
> Last night I got CL14 to work with the RAM with the settings you mentioned (I guess the current limit was reset to 100 at some point, so that was the good thing to point out!), but I forgot to select "optimized" on the phase control last night. I had to do 14-15-14-34-1T and 1.45V (eventual) and it worked, but needed 1.1V of VCCIO. I didn't get an error until 275% with MemTest. I will try to fine tune things further with the optimized setting tonight when I get home. I'm skeptical that CL13 will work since I'm having so much trouble getting CL14 to work, but I would of course be happy if it did.
> 
> Is there a DIMM temperature I should try to stay under? AIDA64 was reporting 40s for one and 30s for the other, presumably with the set reading in the 40s being the one squished between the IO panel and the heat sink. Not sure how I would be able to lower that...
> I had VCCSA down previously to no avail if I had tight timings. Are you suggesting I may find a sweet spot? Voltage sweet spots are a nightmare for me.


right... so, the settings I suggested worked... let's focus on solving one issue at a time. Dimm temp is irrelevant at this point - especially since the best solution to that is air flow. Apply the same setting .. including the dram phase setting, lower vccio to 1.0875 (also, 1.1V is well below where you were). If you have already chenged VSa settings from what woprked with 1.45V VDIMM, set it back to where it was. If ytou need to get some air flow over the sticks. run stability run 14-14-14-38-2T (not 1T) for now.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Yes, I did. My bolded question did not mean I was not attempting to do what you said; I was only asking for an answer to the original question, which had not yet been provided, in case I couldn't get what you said to do to work when I got the chance to try it.
> 
> Last night I got CL14 to work with the RAM with the settings you mentioned (I guess the current limit was reset to 100 at some point, so that was the good thing to point out!), but I forgot to select "optimized" on the phase control last night. I had to do 14-15-14-34-1T and 1.45V (eventual) and it worked, but needed 1.1V of VCCIO. I didn't get an error until 275% with MemTest. I will try to fine tune things further with the optimized setting tonight when I get home. I'm skeptical that CL13 will work since I'm having so much trouble getting CL14 to work, but I would of course be happy if it did.
> 
> Is there a DIMM temperature I should try to stay under? AIDA64 was reporting 40s for one and 30s for the other, presumably with the set reading in the 40s being the one squished between the IO panel and the heat sink. Not sure how I would be able to lower that...
> I had VCCSA down previously to no avail if I had tight timings. Are you suggesting I may find a sweet spot? Voltage sweet spots are a nightmare for me.
> 
> 
> 
> right... so, the settings I suggested worked... let's focus on solving one issue at a time. Dimm temp is irrelevant at this point - especially since the best solution to that is air flow. Apply the same setting .. including the dram phase setting, lower vccio to 1.0875 (also, 1.1V is well below where you were). If you have already chenged VSa settings from what woprked with 1.45V VDIMM, set it back to where it was. If ytou need to get some air flow over the sticks. run stability run 14-14-14-38-2T (not 1T) for now.
Click to expand...

You lost me. Am I trying to get more than 275% by changing settings further? I don't understand what you are wanting me to test further, sorry.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> You lost me. Am I trying to get more than 275% by changing settings further? I don't understand what you are wanting me to test further, sorry.


disable any monitoring software while running HCI. see if those settings will get to 500%. If they fail at less than 500%, try a notch higher AND lower VSA, run HCI again.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> You lost me. Am I trying to get more than 275% by changing settings further? I don't understand what you are wanting me to test further, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> disable any monitoring software while running HCI. see if those settings will get to 500%. If they fail at less than 500%, try a notch higher AND lower VSA, run HCI again.
Click to expand...

OK, thank you for the clarification! I actually got Linux running with the help of KedarWolf, so I presume you would recommend using GSAT for 1 hour rather than MemTest (which takes longer than 1 hour to get 200%, let alone 500%)? I'm running those settings now in GSAT...

Edit: No go with those settings. Getting GSAT errors at around 10-minute mark.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> OK, thank you for the clarification! I actually got Linux running with the help of KendarWolf, so I presume you would recommend using GSAT for 1 hour rather than MemTest (which takes longer than 1 hour to get 200%, let alone 500%)? I'm running those settings now in GSAT...


GSAT two hours is OP!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> OK, thank you for the clarification! I actually got Linux running with the help of KedarWolf, so I presume you would recommend using GSAT for 1 hour rather than MemTest (which takes longer than 1 hour to get 200%, let alone 500%)? I'm running those settings now in GSAT...
> 
> Edit: No go with those settings. Getting GSAT errors at around 10-minute mark.


best at this point to reset every thing to stock and seeif the rig can pass 1h GSAT after a clrcmos.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> OK, thank you for the clarification! I actually got Linux running with the help of KedarWolf, so I presume you would recommend using GSAT for 1 hour rather than MemTest (which takes longer than 1 hour to get 200%, let alone 500%)? I'm running those settings now in GSAT...
> 
> Edit: No go with those settings. Getting GSAT errors at around 10-minute mark.
> 
> 
> 
> best at this point to reset every thing to stock and see if the rig can pass 1h GSAT after a clrcmos.
Click to expand...

The same error occurred on all my GSAT runs, at roughly the same point in time (within 20 seconds or so). I'm not sure if that means anything...

I will test the new kit at stock. The previous kit I tried (same stock timings but dual channel kit not quad) was tested at stock and everything worked fine for MemTest without errors running overnight. This new kit does better at tighter timings than the last kit in terms of errors, so I doubt it will give me errors at stock (2133MHz). FYI, on the last kit I also tested low and high cache frequencies with the same 1.2V on cache while testing 3200MHz RAM with various DRAM voltages and still got errors when I tried tight timings, so is it not possible my IMC just doesn't like tight timings? I hope not.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, so that kit, unless the cpu has a _really_ bad IMC


Me~~~~~~~~









1.23V of VCCIO instantly lets me train 3200MHz. Anything below, is a no go. At least I got the Tuning Plan.

Edit: whoops that was a very old page cache...


----------



## TK421

What voltage should be added to increase IMC?
Vccsa?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What voltage should be added to increase IMC?
> Vccsa?


VCCSA is the main one, VCCIO can help too, but only if stability is marginal. Also VCCSA stability doesn't scale with voltage, some frequencies and timings like low VCCSA, some like high. Usually leaving it on Auto gets you a good estimate, but otherwise it's just a matter of testing in 0.03V or 0.05V increments. HyperPI is good for VCCSA rough testing.


----------



## KedarWolf

Here are BIOS screenshots to my 5960x at 4.7GHZ CPU, 4.4GHZ cache, RAM at 3200MHZ 16-16-17-34 1T including a printable BIOS cheat sheet.









I have a really good chip though and most will not get the same results.









Edit: On a Sabertooth X99 motherboard.









4.7GHZ_setting.txt 39k .txt file








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys, on the RVE10 mobo, if I want to SLI 2 GPU's with 1x sound card + 1x m.2 SSD. Will I get 16x/16x on the GPUs?

Thanks


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Here are BIOS screenshots to my 5960x at 4.7GHZ CPU, 4.4GHZ cache, RAM at 3200MHZ 16-16-17-34 1T including a printable BIOS cheat sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a really good chip though and most will not get the same results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: On a Sabertooth X99 motherboard.


Those timings are what I need to get for 3200MHz without bumping up VCCIO it would seem. I'm still tweaking, and haven't had a chance to get back to it for a couple of days, but it's nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## mbze430

I already submitted this problem to ASUS Support, but I figure maybe someone had this issue before.

I have a ROG Strix x99 Gaming, BIOS is 0801. Windows 10 Anniversary 1607. Yesterday, my bluetooth (Atheros built-in) stopped working. Checked the event log, and it shows that the AtherosSvc (BT stack agent services) won't start anymore. Tried removing and reinstalling the driver package and still nothing.

Any suggestion would be grateful.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys, on the RVE10 mobo, if I want to SLI 2 GPU's with 1x sound card + 1x m.2 SSD. Will I get 16x/16x on the GPUs?
> 
> Thanks


yes as long as the sound card is no more that x4. I have 2 gpus, an intel NVMe and an M.2 all running at full lane.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I already submitted this problem to ASUS Support, but I figure maybe someone had this issue before.
> 
> I have a ROG Strix x99 Gaming, BIOS is 0801. Windows 10 Anniversary 1607. Yesterday, my bluetooth (Atheros built-in) stopped working. Checked the event log, and it shows that the AtherosSvc (BT stack agent services) won't start anymore. Tried removing and reinstalling the driver package and still nothing.
> 
> Any suggestion would be grateful.


install the most recent chipset and ME drivers from the Support page, then reinstall the BT driver.


----------



## mbze430

It won't let me install the MEI from Asus, probably because 1) the minute I remove it, reboot and Windows (1607) already installed it's latest (which I checked Intel's site, they match) Intel/Windows version is 11.0.6.1194. ASUS version is v11.0.5.1189

Chipset drivers installed with no problem


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> It won't let me install the MEI from Asus, probably because 1) the minute I remove it, reboot and Windows (1607) already installed it's latest (which I checked Intel's site, they match) Intel/Windows version is 11.0.6.1194. ASUS version is v11.0.5.1189
> 
> Chipset drivers installed with no problem


eh... BT was working before ver 1607?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> It won't let me install the MEI from Asus, probably because 1) the minute I remove it, reboot and Windows (1607) already installed it's latest (which I checked Intel's site, they match) Intel/Windows version is 11.0.6.1194. ASUS version is v11.0.5.1189
> 
> Chipset drivers installed with no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh... BT was working before ver 1607?
Click to expand...

try reinstalling bt driver from asus website


----------



## mbze430

yeah everything was working, as I have a Logitech MX Master mouse on BT. That BT drivers on ASUS's website is the only one I can find anyway, so I have been using that.

It was "working", I say quote working because it would drop once in a while. So I unpaired it, and after that it pretty much doesn't work. The mouse will pair with 2 other computers. The Strix x99 Gaming won't even see any BT devices (probably because the Stack won't load).


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> yeah everything was working, as I have a Logitech MX Master mouse on BT. That BT drivers on ASUS's website is the only one I can find anyway, so I have been using that.
> 
> It was "working", I say quote working because it would drop once in a while. So I unpaired it, and after that it pretty much doesn't work. The mouse will pair with 2 other computers. The Strix x99 Gaming won't even see any BT devices (probably because the Stack won't load).


Did you try to see if the service is running? Search 'Services' in the run box, check in there.

Edit: And if it's not right click on it, 'Start' it and choose have in start 'Automatically'


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> yeah everything was working, as I have a Logitech MX Master mouse on BT. That BT drivers on ASUS's website is the only one I can find anyway, so I have been using that.
> 
> It was "working", I say quote working because it would drop once in a while. So I unpaired it, and after that it pretty much doesn't work. The mouse will pair with 2 other computers. The Strix x99 Gaming won't even see any BT devices (probably because the Stack won't load).


erm... is the problem with BT or with the mouse and 1607?
is BT working with other devices?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> It won't let me install the MEI from Asus, probably because 1) the minute I remove it, reboot and Windows (1607) already installed it's latest (which I checked Intel's site, they match) Intel/Windows version is 11.0.6.1194. ASUS version is v11.0.5.1189
> 
> Chipset drivers installed with no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh... BT was working before ver 1607?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> try reinstalling bt driver from asus website
Click to expand...

Hi smke , I am seeing reports on other Sites that the BT Stack/Driver is damaged by the latest Cumulative Update in win10. For example..........

Update: well what seems to be happening is that the W10 Cumulative Update is overwriting my BT driver with Microsoft's version. Prior to the W10 update, my driver is : " Intel Centrino Wireless Bluetooth 3.0 + High Speed Adapter", dated 9/4/2013 ...

After W10 updates, it is a Microsoft version with a June 2016 date ... clearly updated it & hoses it over !!


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> OK, thank you for the clarification! I actually got Linux running with the help of KedarWolf, so I presume you would recommend using GSAT for 1 hour rather than MemTest (which takes longer than 1 hour to get 200%, let alone 500%)? I'm running those settings now in GSAT...
> 
> Edit: No go with those settings. Getting GSAT errors at around 10-minute mark.
> 
> 
> 
> best at this point to reset every thing to stock and seeif the rig can pass 1h GSAT after a clrcmos.
Click to expand...

OK, so I finally got around to testing things again. Long days at work kept me away...

Anyway, the system passes 1 hour of GSAT at stock with everything at stock without issues. It also passes 1 hour of GSAT with everything overclocked with previously noted settings except the RAM (which I kept at 2133MHz, but also with the tighter timings and 1T).

Edit: I just passed 1 hour of GSAT with the following:
14-15-14-34-1T 3200MHz @ 1.45V eventual
Core of 4.6GHZ @ 1.23V Vcore
Cache of 4.4GHZ @ 1.20V Vcache
VCCIN @ 1.92V
VCCIO @ 1.20375V
VCCSA @ 1.184V

VCCIO is a lot lower than it was when I had 200% MemTest. So VCCIO is getting lower as I raise VCCSA even further...I may be getting close to a "sweet spot" some people have mentioned.


----------



## mbze430

Will someone at ASUS confirm or deny this.

https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-ASUS-ROG-Strix-x99-Gaming-VCORE-reporting

"This board[ROG Strix x99 Gaming] doesn't support Vcore monitoring, well more precisely it acts as if it would, but the value you see is not correct.
ASUS originally seemed to report the value you see, but then they changed to report VID instead of Vcore.
So the only value you can use is the VID. I see that the Vcore reported by HWiNFO (which was the original ASUS value too) is confusing, thus I'll rename it in the next build."


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Will someone at ASUS confirm or deny this.
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-ASUS-ROG-Strix-x99-Gaming-VCORE-reporting
> 
> "This board[ROG Strix x99 Gaming] doesn't support Vcore monitoring, well more precisely it acts as if it would, but the value you see is not correct.
> ASUS originally seemed to report the value you see, but then they changed to report VID instead of Vcore.
> So the only value you can use is the VID. I see that the Vcore reported by HWiNFO (which was the original ASUS value too) is confusing, thus I'll rename it in the next build."


Hello

Being that both AI Suite and AIDA64 correctly reports the VCORE voltage I think says it all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Will someone at ASUS confirm or deny this.
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-ASUS-ROG-Strix-x99-Gaming-VCORE-reporting
> 
> "This board[ROG Strix x99 Gaming] doesn't support Vcore monitoring, well more precisely it acts as if it would, but the value you see is not correct.
> ASUS originally seemed to report the value you see, but then they changed to report VID instead of Vcore.
> So the only value you can use is the VID. I see that the Vcore reported by HWiNFO (which was the original ASUS value too) is confusing, thus I'll rename it in the next build."


Why Martin would post that response is beyond me... now I'm not on the strix, but the R5E10 reports vcore as close to vcore measured with a DMM as any board I have owned.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Hello folks!
I'm new to X99 LGA-2011v3 overclocking and I'm trying to read various guides here and generally on the Internet, but I mostly see recommendations just for Vcore, Cache, XMP, System Agent and eventually Inpu voltage.

*My board is ASUS X99-A II*.
*My CPU is i7-6800k Broadwell-E*
*My RAM is 2x8 GB Kingston HyperX 3000MHz/CL-15-17-17-39 at 1.35v*
*My cooling is a Noctua NH-D15 with 2x Noctua 1600 RPM fans at full speed*
I'm aiming at *4.3GHz stable for non-AVX workloads* and *4.0-4.1 GHz for AVX-enabled workloads*

I have a few questions:

*I) Which are the "mandatory" (or recommended or common) things I need to set in UEFI before playing with frequencies and main voltages?* I mean stuff like maybe:
CPU SVID support = DISABLED
MEM SVID support = DISABLED
CPU Spread Spectrum = DISABLED
Load Line Calibration = LVL 9
VRM Spread Spectrum = DISABLED
CPU Power Phase Control = OPTIMIZED
DRAM Power Phase Control = OPTIMIZED
Long Duration Package Power Limit = ?
Package Power Time Window = ?
Shot Duration Package Power Limit = ?
CPU Integrated VR Current Limit = ?
CPU Integrated VR Fault Management = ?
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Management = ?

Anything on the Tweaker's Paradise maybe? Or something ese I didn't put on the list above?

4300 at 1.35v Vcore fails in under 3 loops on the non-AVX Linx with a freeze/bsod or "stopped upon an error".


----------



## pstN

Hi guys, quick question, I'm interested in getting a x99 motherboard and a quad core, with the option to upgrade to a 6 core later, I'd like to know if the Intel Xeon E5-1620 v3 which is rated at 140W would really consume more power than lets say an i7-4790. They are both quad cores and run pretty much the same speed, except the xeon has almost double the thermal design.
I can get the motherboard and cpu for the same price a regular skylake rig would be, so I rather have the option to upgrade to more cores down the road.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pstN*
> 
> Hi guys, quick question, I'm interested in getting a x99 motherboard and a quad core, with the option to upgrade to a 6 core later, I'd like to know if the Intel Xeon E5-1650 v3 which is rated at 140W would really consume more power than lets say an i7-4790. They are both quad cores and run pretty much the same speed, except the xeon has almost double the thermal design.
> I can get the motherboard and cpu for the same price a regular skylake rig would be, so I rather have the option to upgrade to more cores down the road.


Hello

The E5-1650 v3 is a 6 core CPU not 4 core.


----------



## pstN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The E5-1650 v3 is a 6 core CPU not 4 core.


I'm sorry, I meant the Intel Xeon E5-1620 v3


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Hello folks!
> I'm new to X99 LGA-2011v3 overclocking and I'm trying to read various guides here and generally on the Internet, but I mostly see recommendations just for Vcore, Cache, XMP, System Agent and eventually Inpu voltage.
> 
> *My board is ASUS X99-A II*.
> *My CPU is i7-6800k Broadwell-E*
> *My RAM is 2x8 GB Kingston HyperX 3000MHz/CL-15-17-17-39 at 1.35v*
> *My cooling is a Noctua NH-D15 with 2x Noctua 1600 RPM fans at full speed*
> I'm aiming at *4.3GHz stable for non-AVX workloads* and *4.0-4.1 GHz for AVX-enabled workloads*
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> *I) Which are the "mandatory" (or recommended or common) things I need to set in UEFI before playing with frequencies and main voltages?* I mean stuff like maybe:
> CPU SVID support = DISABLED
> MEM SVID support = DISABLED
> CPU Spread Spectrum = DISABLED
> Load Line Calibration = LVL 9
> VRM Spread Spectrum = DISABLED
> CPU Power Phase Control = OPTIMIZED
> DRAM Power Phase Control = OPTIMIZED
> Long Duration Package Power Limit = ?
> Package Power Time Window = ?
> Shot Duration Package Power Limit = ?
> CPU Integrated VR Current Limit = ?
> CPU Integrated VR Fault Management = ?
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Management = ?
> 
> Anything on the Tweaker's Paradise maybe? Or something ese I didn't put on the list above?
> 
> 4300 at 1.35v Vcore fails in under 3 loops on the non-AVX Linx with a freeze/bsod or "stopped upon an error".


Hi Zero , KedarWolf was kind enough to make Text Copies of his Settings on the X99 II for me , and also his Adaptive Setting ,so I'll attach them here as I can't find that post.

KedarWolfsSettingsonX99A_2for5960x4.7GHZBios_setting.txt 34k .txt file


KedarWolfsAdaptiveSettingsonX99A_2for5960x4.7GHZBios_.txt 33k .txt file


KB.


----------



## mbze430

Update on my Bluetooth situation!

CLEAR CMOS Fixed the Bluetooth issue. But that killed my RAID0, but you can get it back with gdisk or other utility that can grab the backup partition table.


----------



## ratzofftoya

So, I just got everything up and running on the Rampage V Edition 10 and it's all groovy except...the DAC doesn't work. No sound comes out of it at all, either 6.3 or 3.5mm. SupremeFX Hi-Fi is the default sound device, but I can't actually hear anything. Also, when I start the Supreme FX application, nothing happens once I choose the headphone jack diameter. Anyone run into this?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Update on my Bluetooth situation!
> 
> CLEAR CMOS Fixed the Bluetooth issue. But that killed my RAID0, but you can get it back with gdisk or other utility that can grab the backup partition table.


It's proper procedure to disconnect all arrays before clearing or flashing the UEFI


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Hello folks!
> I'm new to X99 LGA-2011v3 overclocking and I'm trying to read various guides here and generally on the Internet, but I mostly see recommendations just for Vcore, Cache, XMP, System Agent and eventually Inpu voltage.
> 
> *My board is ASUS X99-A II*.
> *My CPU is i7-6800k Broadwell-E*
> *My RAM is 2x8 GB Kingston HyperX 3000MHz/CL-15-17-17-39 at 1.35v*
> *My cooling is a Noctua NH-D15 with 2x Noctua 1600 RPM fans at full speed*
> I'm aiming at *4.3GHz stable for non-AVX workloads* and *4.0-4.1 GHz for AVX-enabled workloads*
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> *I) Which are the "mandatory" (or recommended or common) things I need to set in UEFI before playing with frequencies and main voltages?* I mean stuff like maybe:
> CPU SVID support = DISABLED
> MEM SVID support = DISABLED
> CPU Spread Spectrum = DISABLED
> Load Line Calibration = LVL 9
> VRM Spread Spectrum = DISABLED
> CPU Power Phase Control = OPTIMIZED
> DRAM Power Phase Control = OPTIMIZED
> Long Duration Package Power Limit = ?
> Package Power Time Window = ?
> Shot Duration Package Power Limit = ?
> CPU Integrated VR Current Limit = ?
> CPU Integrated VR Fault Management = ?
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Management = ?
> 
> Anything on the Tweaker's Paradise maybe? Or something ese I didn't put on the list above?
> 
> 4300 at 1.35v Vcore fails in under 3 loops on the non-AVX Linx with a freeze/bsod or "stopped upon an error".


If new to these things, pretty much all the settings you have listed with the exception of LLC can be left to the board


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's proper procedure to disconnect all arrays before clearing or flashing the UEFI


Indeed, and yet I have never lost my RAID 0 or 10 structure with them connected yet while clearing my CMOS or using Flashback. Sure the controller switches back to default AHCI but when I switch it back to RAID it recognizes the previous disk structure. Maybe I've been lucky







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Indeed, and yet I have never lost my RAID 0 or 10 structure with them connected yet while clearing my CMOS or using Flashback. Sure the controller switches back to default AHCI but when I switch it back to RAID it recognizes the previous disk structure. Maybe I've been lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


maybe we've both been lucky - I do/did the same. But it is a safer idea to disconnect the raid drives .


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> maybe we've both been lucky - I do/did the same. But it is a safer idea to disconnect the raid drives .


A lot of these issues will be firmware and drive specific, but it can happen


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's proper procedure to disconnect all arrays before clearing or flashing the UEFI
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and yet I have never lost my RAID 0 or 10 structure with them connected yet while clearing my CMOS or using Flashback. Sure the controller switches back to default AHCI but when I switch it back to RAID it recognizes the previous disk structure. Maybe I've been lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Yep exactly what I do too , never heard of an issue with losing a Raid Config when flashing the bios , if fact I did it on Sat. and just turned Raid back on as mentioned....no issues.

Maybe I need to rethink that Policy ?

KB


----------



## sblantipodi

I need a lot of RAM this days (working with containers and VM) and I'm planning in buying a big amount of sticks for my two cheap Haswell-E processors.

I know that RAM is never an investment but since my next upgrade will be with Skylake-E, is it plausible that I will be able to reuse my current sticks on Skylake-E?


----------



## r0l4n

Been playing with a 6800K for the last couple of days, and all I get stable is 4.2 at 1.35v, not even 1.45v gives me an stable 4.3. Is there any voltage or setting, apart from multiplier and vcore, that one could play with to reach higher clocks? I'm new to X99. Got all default values except vcore and multi, cache stock, ram stock (not xmp). Running on a X99 Strix board, H100iv2 cooler and 32GB 3000CL15 Predator memory. Thanks in advance!


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Been playing with a 6800K for the last couple of days, and all I get stable is 4.2 at 1.35v, not even 1.45v gives me an stable 4.3. Is there any voltage or setting, apart from multiplier and vcore, that one could play with to reach higher clocks? I'm new to X99. Got all default values except vcore and multi, cache stock, ram stock (not xmp). Running on a X99 Strix board, H100iv2 cooler and 32GB 3000CL15 Predator memory. Thanks in advance!


You should read the Haswell overclocking guide. It will still apply to you in terms of the affects of the voltages; just not necessarily the magnitude anymore. Vcore, Vcache, VCCIN, VCCSA, and VCCIO all have an affect.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> A lot of these issues will be firmware and drive specific, but it can happen


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Yep exactly what I do too , never heard of an issue with losing a Raid Config when flashing the bios , if fact I did it on Sat. and just turned Raid back on as mentioned....no issues.
> 
> Maybe I need to rethink that Policy ?
> KB


As Scone mentions, could be affected in specific issues, especially if you're switching chipsets radically. So far within Intel RST technology I haven't had problems. I do an image backup before BIOS revisions just in case ...


----------



## Kbird

Unfortunately the BiosFlash mentioned earlier has not helped with the Boot Error Code I am now getting , I think it is bF but the Manual says that code is Reserved ? if it was 6F i assume the b would have a stroke across the top to make it look more like a 6 right? if I leave it sitting at the bf code it will eventually spontaneously reboot and then Loop reboot on a 00 Error Code over and over. ( another "unused" Error Code)

I didn't use the Computer for a few day after discovering the IO Plate doesn't allow access to the Upper USB Ports as I had dismounted the Board to pull the IO Plate as I was expecting a new one to come, ( Asus has now informed me they don't send out new IO PLATES and to buy one online or from my Dealer (nice huh?)

On remounting the Board and starting it up I saw the Asus Boot image , which I don't use, so I knew something weird was up , so I went into the bios and found it was basically on optimised defaults vs the overclock i had running nice last week , so I tried loading my saved profile and rebooted and could not get it to boot after that, 1st it was on code 53 ( memory errors and beeping like crazy , it eventually got that figured out but got stuck again with another error over and over, so I used USBFlashBack to reflash the Bios to a clean unmessed up state , loaded Opt w/Raid again and it booted to the bios. so I set Opt w/Raid and it is now stuck on b7 not bF

edit: I have just found if I push the MemTest Button while it is looping at 00 it will post and boot to the bios again, so I set Opt w/Raid and it is now stuck on b7 not bF. it eventually reboots itself but comes back to b7 which is Configuration Reset???


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> As Scone mentions, could be affected in specific issues, especially if you're switching chipsets radically. So far within Intel RST technology I haven't had problems. I do an image backup before BIOS revisions just in case ...


lolol, the funny thing is. I moved my SSD RAID0 from a Z97 to the X99, and it works perfect. But every time I flash a BIOS update or clear CMOS, it always break the RAID. ( just my luck). But I am soooo used to recovering the RAID set, it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> As Scone mentions, could be affected in specific issues, especially if you're switching chipsets radically. So far within Intel RST technology I haven't had problems. I do an image backup before BIOS revisions just in case ...
> 
> 
> 
> lolol, the funny thing is. I moved my SSD RAID0 from a Z97 to the X99, and it works perfect. But every time I flash a BIOS update or clear CMOS, it always break the RAID. (just my luck). But I am soooo used to recovering the RAID set, it doesn't bother me.
Click to expand...

Is there a How to you use for that Raid Recovey........ better I found out now before it happens to me , since I already have tonnes of issues with this Build

I have noticed on the X99A II that I need to use the F11 Wizard to set the raid up , if I want to see the Intel Storage Option/Info under Advanced
if I just switch the AHCI to RAID on the PCH Storage Page it doesn't appear.

KB


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Is there a How to you use for that Raid Recovey........ better I found out now before it happens to me , since I already have tonnes of issues with this Build
> 
> I have noticed on the X99A II that I need to use the F11 Wizard to set the raid up , if I want to see the Intel Storage Option/Info under Advanced
> if I just switch the AHCI to RAID on the PCH Storage Page it doesn't appear.
> 
> KB


All I do is set the PCH storage SATA entry to RAID in the BIOS, and when I reboot I get the Intel storage screen I can enter with Ctrl-I and set up RAID. The Intel firmware screen shows before the BIOS screen. You do have to reboot after enabling RAID in the BIOS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> A lot of these issues will be firmware and drive specific, but it can happen


Absolutely can.


----------



## cookiesowns

The raid issue occurs when you try booting into Windows on one of the raid drives and it overwrites the raid metadata. This happens 1/3 times so far.

Luckily it's recoverable as it doesn't seem to write any other data. Just a pain in the ass and a butt puckering moment. Have backup fools.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I need a lot of RAM this days (working with containers and VM) and I'm planning in buying a big amount of sticks for my two cheap Haswell-E processors.
> 
> I know that RAM is never an investment but since my next upgrade will be with Skylake-E, is it plausible that I will be able to reuse my current sticks on Skylake-E?


All DDR4 RAM and Future Intel CPUs comply with the DDR4 JEDEC spec which means 2133MHz is guaranteed. Higher than that will vary depending on the RAM and the CPU.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> The raid issue occurs when you try booting into Windows on one of the raid drives and it overwrites the raid metadata. This happens 1/3 times so far.
> 
> Luckily it's recoverable as it doesn't seem to write any other data. Just a pain in the ass and a butt puckering moment. Have backup fools.


You mean trying to boot off the RAID drive before setting the BIOS to RAID again? That would do it. And trying to use a previous RAID drive as AHCI can be a pain. You need to really wipe it. What worked for me was converting it to GPT and back to MBR.


----------



## mbze430

My RAID0 is NOT bootable, I have a Samsung 950 as boot, and it still kills the RAID. Pretty sure it's a draw of luck

And I have done it where i disconnect the sATA cable to the 3 drives before flashing BIOS. That didn't work; tried it 2 times on the ASUS Z97 Pro/USB 3. That is why I don't even bother, it's a waste of 10mins disconnecting/connecting the sata cables.

However, on my HTPC, where I have 3 drives in RAID5, I have flashed the bios and reset it almost 5 times now, never once broke the RAID. That is an ASUS ITX Z97-Pro board.

So go figure.


----------



## Jayyde

I'm having the AsRogAuraService cpu usage error on my new build. The aura program worked find the first few times I tried it. I went to changed a few things the following day to discover the program didn't load and that process was using roughly 10% of my CPU. I've tried every version listed on the site. Could the BIOS version be causing a conflict? I'm currently at what was shipped with my board, version 0401.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> My RAID0 is NOT bootable, I have a Samsung 950 as boot, and it still kills the RAID. Pretty sure it's a draw of luck
> 
> And I have done it where i disconnect the sATA cable to the 3 drives before flashing BIOS. That didn't work; tried it 2 times on the ASUS Z97 Pro/USB 3. That is why I don't even bother, it's a waste of 10mins disconnecting/connecting the sata cables.
> 
> However, on my HTPC, where I have 3 drives in RAID5, I have flashed the bios and reset it almost 5 times now, never once broke the RAID. That is an ASUS ITX Z97-Pro board.
> 
> So go figure.


You have a three drive RAID 0 on the first Intel SATA controller and even disconnecting before flashing it won't recognize them again when you enable RAID? That's assuming nothing else was done with the drives: power off, disconnect drives, flash BIOS, enable RAID in new BIOS and save, power off, reconnect drives to first SATA controller again, power back on and RAID is not recognized? That's just plain weird. Something else must be at play here.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayyde*
> 
> I'm having the AsRogAuraService cpu usage error on my new build. The aura program worked find the first few times I tried it. I went to changed a few things the following day to discover the program didn't load and that process was using roughly 10% of my CPU. I've tried every version listed on the site. Could the BIOS version be causing a conflict? I'm currently at what was shipped with my board, version 0401.


What board is it you may want to update bios


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> My R
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jayyde*
> 
> I'm having the AsRogAuraService cpu usage error on my new build. The aura program worked find the first few times I tried it. I went to changed a few things the following day to discover the program didn't load and that process was using roughly 10% of my CPU. I've tried every version listed on the site. Could the BIOS version be causing a conflict? I'm currently at what was shipped with my board, version 0401.
> 
> 
> 
> I had this problem, turns out was using the wrong software version
Click to expand...


----------



## kx11

hopefully this thing is worth it


----------



## smke

how do you guys put your builds at the bottom of your post's


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Is there a How to you use for that Raid Recovey........ better I found out now before it happens to me , since I already have tonnes of issues with this Build
> 
> I have noticed on the X99A II that I need to use the F11 Wizard to set the raid up , if I want to see the Intel Storage Option/Info under Advanced
> if I just switch the AHCI to RAID on the PCH Storage Page it doesn't appear.
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> All I do is set the PCH storage SATA entry to RAID in the BIOS, and when I reboot I get the Intel storage screen I can enter with Ctrl-I and set up RAID. The Intel firmware screen shows before the BIOS screen. You do have to reboot after enabling RAID in the BIOS.
Click to expand...

Yes sorry I should of made it clearer I guess, you seem to need the Wizard if you want to see the Intel Info on the PCH Storage Screen within the Bios as well.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> how do you guys put your builds at the bottom of your post's


You have to go thru RigBuilder at the top and then add it to your Sig.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> how do you guys put your builds at the bottom of your post's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> You have to go thru RigBuilder at the top and then add it to your Sig.


Or just go to your profile and add it at the bottom under "Your Rigs".


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Unfortunately the BiosFlash mentioned earlier has not helped with the Boot Error Code I am now getting , I think it is bF but the Manual says that code is Reserved ? if it was 6F i assume the b would have a stroke across the top to make it look more like a 6 right? if I leave it sitting at the bf code it will eventually spontaneously reboot and then Loop reboot on a 00 Error Code over and over. ( another "unused" Error Code)
> 
> I didn't use the Computer for a few day after discovering the IO Plate doesn't allow access to the Upper USB Ports as I had dismounted the Board to pull the IO Plate as I was expecting a new one to come, ( Asus has now informed me they don't send out new IO PLATES and to buy one online or from my Dealer (nice huh?)
> 
> On remounting the Board and starting it up I saw the Asus Boot image , which I don't use, so I knew something weird was up , so I went into the bios and found it was basically on optimised defaults vs the overclock i had running nice last week , so I tried loading my saved profile and rebooted and could not get it to boot after that, 1st it was on code 53 ( memory errors and beeping like crazy , it eventually got that figured out but got stuck again with another error over and over, so I used USBFlashBack to reflash the Bios to a clean unmessed up state , loaded Optimised again and it booted to the bios. so I set Opt w/Raid and it is now stuck on b7 not bF
> 
> edit: I have just found if I push the MemTest Button while it is looping at 00 it will post and boot to the bios again, so I set Opt w/Raid and it is now stuck on b7 not bF. it eventually reboots itself but comes back to b7 which is Configuration Reset???


Have now reset everything except RAID to Auto and it has booted to Windows tonight but I haven't figured out WTH is going on or what those Error Codes are about , especially after having everything going nicely last week Overclock wise.

Pretty sick of this , 6mths into this Build , 6 MB's,3 CPU's and still no stable Computer for 24/7 use....

KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> hopefully this thing is worth it


Looks like an ASUS branded Intel XTU , GB has one too but was buggy for me so I use Intel's own version , not sure if ASUS version offers anything Different than the Intel version though ??


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Yes sorry I should of made it clearer I guess, you seem to need the Wizard if you want to see the Intel Info on the PCH Storage Screen within the Bios as well.


I think that RAID option of the EZ Tuning Wizard assumes you're starting a new RAID and may remove any current RAID structure (notice the warning) whereas enabling the RAID option using the PCH Storage section dropdown just enables it and next time you boot it recognizes your previous configuration. I've never had any problems this way.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Yes sorry I should of made it clearer I guess, you seem to need the Wizard if you want to see the Intel Info on the PCH Storage Screen within the Bios as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that RAID option of the EZ Tuning Wizard assumes you're starting a new RAID and may remove any current RAID structure (notice the warning) whereas enabling the RAID option using the PCH Storage section dropdown just enables it and next time you boot it recognizes your previous configuration. I've never had any problems this way.
Click to expand...

Yes it helps setup a new raid after a reboot, I just ignore everything on the reboot and use ESC to back out and all is well , no harm to existing RAID setups ,since it recognizes them, you then get the extra entry on the PCH Storage Page for the Intel Controller at the very bottom. Maybe that is a quirk on the X99A II ? there seems to be plenty of them









I almost got the Strix too but none of the specs I could find mention it is RAID capable so I went with the X99A II


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Yes it helps setup a new raid after a reboot, I just ignore everything on the reboot and use ESC to back out and all is well , no harm to existing RAID setups ,since it recognizes them, you then get the extra entry on the PCH Storage Page for the Intel Controller at the very bottom. Maybe that is a quirk on the X99A II ? there seems to be plenty of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost got the Strix too but none of the specs I could find mention it is RAID capable so I went with the X99A II


No quirk, but I prefer using the Intel firmware interface directly, you know, avoid the middleman







.


----------



## smke

HOPE THIS WORKS THANKS GUYS


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> HOPE THIS WORKS THANKS GUYS


Yep your Builds are now listed.....


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> All DDR4 RAM and Future Intel CPUs comply with the DDR4 JEDEC spec which means 2133MHz is guaranteed. Higher than that will vary depending on the RAM and the CPU.


Is 1.35v guaranteed too?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> All DDR4 RAM and Future Intel CPUs comply with the DDR4 JEDEC spec which means 2133MHz is guaranteed. Higher than that will vary depending on the RAM and the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Is 1.35v guaranteed too?
Click to expand...

The JEDEC Spec for 2133mhz DDR4 is for 1.2v higher will depend on RAM and MB manufacturers support


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Is 1.35v guaranteed too?


Only the speed by Intel is rated. The Skylake-E processors are all rated up to 2400MHz DDR4 JEDEC spec. Anything higher depends on the quality of the IMC (CPU's memory controller), the quality of the motherboard's memory traces and how the RAM was tested. XMP is not a guarantee for overclocking, but it gives you a pretty good idea of what the average processor will be able to handle. Case in point, my kit works at 3200MHz on another persons' Haswell-E chip, but can only go up to 2667MHz on my setup. In that case it's the IMC. If the kit is underperforming on more than one similar setup, then chances are, it is the kit. Anything above 2400MHz in JEDEC based spec scales very weakly in games, except those heavily hampered by CPU bottlenecks (Fallout 4, Arma, etc.). Lowering timings at higher frequencies may or may not increase performance, extreme tech did not test the effect of user edited timings, only motherboard Auto rules.

Sources:
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/198894-raming-speed-does-boosting-ddr4-to-3200mhz-improve-overall-performance


----------



## [email protected]

http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/08/23/introducing-asuss-3d-printable-parts-motherboards-gpus-peripherals/


----------



## djgar

It doesn't matter if you feel good, as long as you look good ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/08/23/introducing-asuss-3d-printable-parts-motherboards-gpus-peripherals/


Really?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> It doesn't matter if you feel good, as long as you look good ...


Tell that to my Flakey X99A II .......maybe I can print a new IO Plate since they won't send me one too ?


----------



## vibraslap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/08/23/introducing-asuss-3d-printable-parts-motherboards-gpus-peripherals/


This kind of content(along with other A+ EdgeUp material like the Broadwell-E overclocking guide) shows how far ahead Asus is compared to other MB manufacturers. Great stuff!


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/08/23/introducing-asuss-3d-printable-parts-motherboards-gpus-peripherals/


Im checking from my phone, but i havent seen those x-99 deluxe parts in the models archive









Btw. Awesome initiative!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Im checking from my phone, but i havent seen those x-99 deluxe parts in the models archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw. Awesome initiative!


Those pieces were conceptual. The issue with large embellishments is the amount of manual finishing they need. I didn't push for them as a result.


----------



## Kutalion

Thanks for the clarification







too bad for us that sport black n white themes


----------



## Jayyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> What board is it you may want to update bios


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I had this problem, turns out was using the wrong software version


My apologies, X99 Strix.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayyde*
> 
> My apologies, X99 Strix.


Read through a week back and you will see my answer to your problem


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayyde*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> What board is it you may want to update bios
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I had this problem, turns out was using the wrong software version
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies, X99 Strix.
Click to expand...

there is an updated bios
STRIX X99 GAMING BIOS 0801


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> there is an updated bios
> STRIX X99 GAMING BIOS 0801


That's kind of old now ... I'm waiting for 0901


----------



## TK421

You guys think with ALC1150 (X99D / U3.1) is enough to drive Sennheiser HD650 properly?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> there is an updated bios
> STRIX X99 GAMING BIOS 0801
> 
> 
> 
> That's kind of old now ... I'm waiting for 0901
Click to expand...

that could b some time


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> that could b some time


It ain't fair. RVE10 got 0801 same time as Strix, and they got 0901 a couple of weeks ago ...


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> there is an updated bios
> STRIX X99 GAMING BIOS 0801
> 
> 
> 
> that could be some time
> That's kind of old now ... I'm waiting for 0901
Click to expand...

t
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> that could b some time
> 
> 
> 
> It ain't fair. RVE10 got 0801 same time as Strix, and they got 0901 a couple of weeks ago ...
Click to expand...

all I can say to that different boards have different things they have to do fore each board


----------



## cookiesowns

So lol.......

First time had a MB/CPU die in front of my eyes in ages....

X99 Strix with SL 6800K @ 4.4ghz. Machine turned off all of a sudden, thought it was unstable OC, or just a glitch. Second time it did it while I was watching the system.... will not POST anymore. 00 code.

Tried bios flash back, PSU passed self test, so fingers are pointing to MB or CPU.

Going to upgrade this system to a X99 D II, and return the strix as I've seen some people talking about dead CPUs or dead boards on a X99 strix.. sad.. sad.. day as this was a PC for work.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> t
> all I can say to that different boards have different things they have to do fore each board


Really??? Dang! I thought they were all the same ...


----------



## Jayyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Read through a week back and you will see my answer to your problem


If you're referring to the different versions of the program, I have tried both of them to no success.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> So lol.......
> 
> First time had a MB/CPU die in front of my eyes in ages....
> 
> X99 Strix with SL 6800K @ 4.4ghz. Machine turned off all of a sudden, thought it was unstable OC, or just a glitch. Second time it did it while I was watching the system.... will not POST anymore. 00 code.
> 
> Tried bios flash back, PSU passed self test, so fingers are pointing to MB or CPU.
> 
> Going to upgrade this system to a X99 D II, and return the strix as I've seen some people talking about dead CPUs or dead boards on a X99 strix.. sad.. sad.. day as this was a PC for work.


I had 00 and bF and a few others over the weekend but found that while it was at 00 if I hit the Memtest button , I got back into the bios and was able to set Optimised defaults again and it would boot...at the moment I have not applied my 4375mhz overclock again, and it has been back in windows today and took the latest win10 .82 update.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/13320#post_25460306

KB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> It ain't fair. RVE10 got 0801 same time as Strix, and they got 0901 a couple of weeks ago ...


lol - not like the R5E-10 is a premium, flagship MB or anything.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> It ain't fair. RVE10 got 0801 same time as Strix, and they got 0901 a couple of weeks ago ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - not like the R5E-10 is a premium, flagship MB or anything.
Click to expand...

Both of ya back off and wait ya turn ....the X99a II is 1st


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - not like the R5E-10 is a premium, flagship MB or anything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Both of ya back off and wait ya turn ....the X99a II is 1st


Yaah, well, my motherboard is bigger than your motherboard .. Oh dang, Jpmboy's is bigger


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - not like the R5E-10 is a premium, flagship MB or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Both of ya back off and wait ya turn ....the X99a II is 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yaah, well, my motherboard is bigger than your motherboard .. Oh dang, Jpmboy's is bigger
Click to expand...

I got the asus d 2


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayyde*
> 
> If you're referring to the different versions of the program, I have tried both of them to no success.


Don't know what to tell you then, because I was having the EXACT problem, and uninstalled the top one, and installed the 2nd one... and it fixed the problem.


----------



## KedarWolf

By the way, peeps. with a Sabertooth X99 you can't use two GPUs, an x4 PCI-E SSD and an x4 M.2. The M.2 disables the third x16 slot and the smaller X4 will only work at x2 for your x4 PCI-E SSD. You can't use a x4 PCI-E at x4 in the PCI-E_4 slot no matter how you set it up, it's x2 max.










My X99-A II the x4 slot WILL work at x4 with the same setup if I disable the USB 3.1 and don't use the PCI-E x1 slot.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> By the way, peeps. with a Sabertooth X99 you can't use two GPUs, an x4 PCI-E SSD and an x4 M.2. The M.2 disables the third x16 slot and the smaller X4 will only work at x2 for your x4 PCI-E SSD. You can't use a x4 PCI-E at x4 in the PCI-E_4 slot no matter how you set it up, it's x2 max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My X99-A II the x4 slot WILL work at x4 with the same setup if I disable the USB 3.1 and don't use the PCI-E x1 slot.


Hello

This info is stated in both the board's specifications and user manual as well.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This info is stated in both the board's specifications and user manual as well.


Yes Praz, I know, but some may overlook it, I know I missed that when I bought the board. And I'm referring specifically to a dual GPU, x4 PCI-E with M.2 setup. Or just the fact some might not realize the x4 will not run at x4. Is really easy to miss.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This info is stated in both the board's specifications and user manual as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Praz, I know, but some may overlook it, I know I missed that when I bought the board. And I'm referring specifically to a dual GPU, x4 PCI-E with M.2 setup. Or just the fact some might not realize the x4 will not run at x4. Is really easy to miss.
Click to expand...

Not everyone Downloads the Manual before Buying , and the Specs don't always tell you everything either , eg the fact that the Strix does RAID ..... it's why I have the X99A II now instead, so the more info out there the better.

.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Only the speed by Intel is rated. The Skylake-E processors are all rated up to 2400MHz DDR4 JEDEC spec. Anything higher depends on the quality of the IMC (CPU's memory controller), the quality of the motherboard's memory traces and how the RAM was tested. XMP is not a guarantee for overclocking, but it gives you a pretty good idea of what the average processor will be able to handle. Case in point, my kit works at 3200MHz on another persons' Haswell-E chip, but can only go up to 2667MHz on my setup. In that case it's the IMC. If the kit is underperforming on more than one similar setup, then chances are, it is the kit. Anything above 2400MHz in JEDEC based spec scales very weakly in games, except those heavily hampered by CPU bottlenecks (Fallout 4, Arma, etc.). Lowering timings at higher frequencies may or may not increase performance, extreme tech did not test the effect of user edited timings, only motherboard Auto rules.
> 
> Sources:
> http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/198894-raming-speed-does-boosting-ddr4-to-3200mhz-improve-overall-performance


so skylake-e could use memory module at 1.0V for example.
I would like to buy 256GB of RAM starting from 3000MHz depending on what I found in shops, those RAM will be rated at 1.35V,
can I be sure that I will be able to use those RAM on Skylake-E?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> so skylake-e could use memory module at 1.0V for example.
> I would like to buy 256GB of RAM starting from 3000MHz depending on what I found in shops, those RAM will be rated at 1.35V,
> can I be sure that I will be able to use those RAM on Skylake-E?


No. JEDEC spec is aimed at a set frequency at a standard voltage of 1.2V for DDR4 RAM. Anything lower than 1.2V is only useful for ULP devices, all DDR4 mainstream systems use a standard DDR4 operating voltage of 1.2V. Up to 1.5V is "safe". Anything higher than 1.45V for 24/7 use is really pushing it. All said, XMP at 1.35V is perfectly safe assuming you know how to test your RAM after enabling it. 256GB (assuming 8x32GB sticks, that is double the density of 16GB sticks) at 3000MHz is extremely difficult to run, you'd need a world record breaking IMC to be able to handle that. 128GB at 2400MHz seems like a safer bet for 24/7 insane use. What would you need so much RAM for anyway? 32GB is plenty for a real high-end gaming machine with a little bit of rendering and VMware mixed in. I'd only go higher than 64GB if you were planning on running more than 20 VMs and in that case I'd suggest waiting for AMD's Zen Server or getting a Xeon. Once you go higher than 64GB (or 32GB) you really want to be looking at Error Correction sticks. Above 32GB it really is a matter of stability over performance, anything that can go wrong will go wrong so much more the more data you pack into a single stick of RAM.

If you really are set on running 20+ VMs and creating a render farm or putting Adobe creative users to shame, I'd suggest a dual socket Xeon board.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> No. JEDEC spec is aimed at a set frequency at a standard voltage of 1.2V for DDR4 RAM. Anything lower than 1.2V is only useful for ULP devices, all DDR4 mainstream systems use a standard DDR4 operating voltage of 1.2V. Up to 1.5V is "safe". Anything higher than 1.45V for 24/7 use is really pushing it. All said, XMP at 1.35V is perfectly safe assuming you know how to test your RAM after enabling it. 256GB (assuming 8x32GB sticks, that is double the density of 16GB sticks) at 3000MHz is extremely difficult to run, you'd need a world record breaking IMC to be able to handle that. 128GB at 2400MHz seems like a safer bet for 24/7 insane use. What would you need so much RAM for anyway? 32GB is plenty for a real high-end gaming machine with a little bit of rendering and VMware mixed in. I'd only go higher than 64GB if you were planning on running more than 20 VMs and in that case I'd suggest waiting for AMD's Zen Server or getting a Xeon. Once you go higher than 64GB (or 32GB) you really want to be looking at Error Correction sticks. Above 32GB it really is a matter of stability over performance, anything that can go wrong will go wrong so much more the more data you pack into a single stick of RAM.
> 
> If you really are set on running 20+ VMs and creating a render farm or putting Adobe creative users to shame, I'd suggest a dual socket Xeon board.


I'm planning of buying sticks for my office PCs, 2 PC.
I'm pretty sure that I will upgrade to Skylake-E as soon as it will be released but I don't want to waste money on RAM that I will not be able to use on Skylake-E due to voltage (1.35V).

I think that I need to wait Skylake-E to see if motherboards will support 1.35V safely. Am I right? Or you are pretty sure that Skylake-E motherboard will be able to handle 1.35V safely?

PS: My current VM need about 90GB of RAM now (tested on HP server with 256GB ECC). I could work on reducing the amount of RAM but if hardware is not a problem I could be in with 128GB per PC


----------



## Desolutional

Skylake-E is perfectly fine running DDR4 at 1.35V, just make sure to check that any 128GB kit you buy is on the QVL tested list on ASUS' website.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> just make sure to check that any 128GB kit you buy is on the QVL tested list on ASUS' website.


I really appreciate your help Desolutional, thanks.
I can't check the QVL list on Asus website since Skylake-E has not been released yet.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> No. JEDEC spec is aimed at a set frequency at a standard voltage of 1.2V for DDR4 RAM. Anything lower than 1.2V is only useful for ULP devices, all DDR4 mainstream systems use a standard DDR4 operating voltage of 1.2V. Up to 1.5V is "safe". Anything higher than 1.45V for 24/7 use is really pushing it. All said, XMP at 1.35V is perfectly safe assuming you know how to test your RAM after enabling it. 256GB (assuming 8x32GB sticks, that is double the density of 16GB sticks) at 3000MHz is extremely difficult to run, you'd need a world record breaking IMC to be able to handle that. 128GB at 2400MHz seems like a safer bet for 24/7 insane use. What would you need so much RAM for anyway? 32GB is plenty for a real high-end gaming machine with a little bit of rendering and VMware mixed in. I'd only go higher than 64GB if you were planning on running more than 20 VMs and in that case I'd suggest waiting for AMD's Zen Server or getting a Xeon. Once you go higher than 64GB (or 32GB) you really want to be looking at Error Correction sticks. Above 32GB it really is a matter of stability over performance, anything that can go wrong will go wrong so much more the more data you pack into a single stick of RAM.
> 
> If you really are set on running 20+ VMs and creating a render farm or putting Adobe creative users to shame, I'd suggest a dual socket Xeon board.


My double sided Corsair LPX 128GB 3000MHZ kit really struggles to to 300 on the 125 strap and won't do 3200 at all on the 100 strap. Single sided RAM does 3200 fine.

But it does do 2666MHZ with great timings of 12-12-12-27 1T tREFI 22066 and using the 1866MHZ secondary and third timings and a few other performance related tweaks.


----------



## Jayyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Don't know what to tell you then, because I was having the EXACT problem, and uninstalled the top one, and installed the 2nd one... and it fixed the problem.


I cleared the CMOS then installed the version that you did, and it's working now. Since I'm using a strix 1080 as well, I kind of want to try the newest version but at the same time I don't. I guess I could try the standalone VGA one.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Skylake-E is perfectly fine running DDR4 at 1.35V, just make sure to check that any 128GB kit you buy is on the QVL tested list on ASUS' website.


You may want to read this again


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You may want to read this again


The 128GB doesn't necessarily be on the QVL list. My Corsair LPX 3000MHZ 128GB works just fine on my TUF X99, just on the 100 strap need to run it at 2666MHZ instead of 3000.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> The 128GB doesn't necessarily be on the QVL list. My Corsair LPX 3000MHZ 128GB works just fine on my TUF X99, just on the 100 strap need to run it at 2666MHZ instead of 3000.


True, I don't even think QVL guarantees those speeds, it just provides an indication based on the average CPU. For large kits I'd stick to JEDEC spec or 2400MHz anyway, but that's me.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> The 128GB doesn't necessarily be on the QVL list. My Corsair LPX 3000MHZ 128GB works just fine on my TUF X99, just on the 100 strap need to run it at 2666MHZ instead of 3000.


Hello

The point @Silent Scone is trying to make is the particular QVL in question doesn't exist. As he wrote you may want to read that part again.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The point @Silent Scone is trying to make is the particular QVL in question doesn't exist. As he wrote you may want to read that part again.


"Skylake-E is perfectly fine running DDR4 at 1.35V, just make sure to check that any 128GB kit you buy is on the QVL tested list on ASUS' website."

I meant to quote Delusional from the above, not Scone. I clicked on the wrong post.


----------



## TK421

So memory that's recommended and guarantee to run without trouble for the X99 boards are all listed in the specific QVL section of support page?

Also, I'm having trouble passing OCCT stress for more than 5+ hours. I wonder why this is :|
5820k
4GHz 1.28
4GHz uncore +0.280


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So memory that's recommended and guarantee to run without trouble for the X99 boards are all listed in the specific QVL section of support page?


Hello

Yes if the IMC is capable and the user has the necessary skill set to tune the required parameters if required.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes if the IMC is capable and the user has the necessary skill set to tune the required parameters if required.


Indeed, as far as I'm concerned, overclocking = overdoing it = nothing is guaranteed other than an adventurous time


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes if the IMC is capable and the user has the necessary skill set to tune the required parameters if required.


If anyone is interested in a 128GB kit that runs at 2666 MHZ 12-12-12-27 1T on the 100 strap on a Rampage V Extreme , X99-A II and a Sabertooth X99 with a bit of tuning try the Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000MHZ 8x16GB kit.

I've had it working just fine on all three and get decent AIDA64 benchmarks with it, 76k read at 4.7GHZ CPU, 4.4 cache.

It's expensive though but if anyone does pick the kit up search my Username in the forums, posts with each motherboard with screenshots of my BIOS and settings or message me.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> You should read the Haswell overclocking guide. It will still apply to you in terms of the affects of the voltages; just not necessarily the magnitude anymore. Vcore, Vcache, VCCIN, VCCSA, and VCCIO all have an affect.


The PC just freezes whenever I run stability tests at 4.3, tried up to 1.45v and 2v vccin, no luck, no blue screens, no crashes, just freezes. I wonder if there's anything else than needs attention for pure core overclock...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> The PC just freezes whenever I run stability tests at 4.3, tried up to 1.45v and 2v vccin, no luck, no blue screens, no crashes, just freezes. I wonder if there's anything else than needs attention for pure core overclock...


Are you applying LLC? I need 1.94V of VCCIN under load (after Vdroop) to maintain 4.4GHz at 1.28V of Vcore. If scaling isn't getting better at 1.30V just call it a day and figure out what else is wrong. Setting the VRM to Optimized can help and so can disabling CPU SVID support.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> The PC just freezes whenever I run stability tests at 4.3, tried up to 1.45v and 2v vccin, no luck, no blue screens, no crashes, just freezes. I wonder if there's anything else than needs attention for pure core overclock...


I tend to get plain freezing when cache needs some more volts ...


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Are you applying LLC? I need 1.94V of VCCIN under load (after Vdroop) to maintain 4.4GHz at 1.28V of Vcore. If scaling isn't getting better at 1.30V just call it a day and figure out what else is wrong. Setting the VRM to Optimized can help and so can disabling CPU SVID support.


I tried with LLC 5, no difference. Actually, I don't really know how much it affects the final vcore, as I cannot find a trustworthy reading of it, all I see is VID in the different programs, vcore is always messed up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I tend to get plain freezing when cache needs some more volts ...


I have cache in auto, both multis and vring.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I tried with LLC 5, no difference. Actually, I don't really know how much it affects the final vcore, as I cannot find a trustworthy reading of it, all I see is VID in the different programs, vcore is always messed up.
> I have cache in auto, both multis and vring.


It doesn't affect vcore only input voltage. Try LLC7 or 8.

If no go, try ram at default jedec speeds.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I tried with LLC 5, no difference. Actually, I don't really know how much it affects the final vcore, as I cannot find a trustworthy reading of it, all I see is VID in the different programs, vcore is always messed up.
> I have cache in auto, both multis and vring.


Auto doesn't necessarily guarantee anything when you OC - what's your cache speed, and how much vcache are you getting in Auto?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I tried with LLC 5, no difference. Actually, I don't really know how much it affects the final vcore, as I cannot find a trustworthy reading of it, all I see is VID in the different programs, vcore is always messed up.
> I have cache in auto, both multis and vring.


Like what was said if it just freezes with no blue screen or reboot it's very likely cache. I would try putting cache on 40 ratio for 4GHZ and cache voltage say at 1.2v, or lower if it's stable see if that solves your trouble.

If your on air though monitor your temps when stress testing with HWInfo. Too high temps can cause freezing as well.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Auto doesn't necessarily guarantee anything when you OC - what's your cache speed, and how much vcache are you getting in Auto?


vring is at 1.1 and cache at 3800.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> It doesn't affect vcore only input voltage. Try LLC7 or 8.
> 
> If no go, try ram at default jedec speeds.


LLC doesn't seem to have an effect, vccin looks very stable to me and on point compared with the bios value (2v), both with high LLC and none.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Like what was said if it just freezes with no blue screen or reboot it's very likely cache. I would try putting cache on 40 ratio for 4GHZ and cache voltage say at 1.2v, or lower if it's stable see if that solves your trouble.
> 
> If your on air though monitor your temps when stress testing with HWInfo. Too high temps can cause freezing as well.


I've got H100v2, and temps do go up at such high voltage (1.45v), easily reaching 85 degrees on some cores after 5-10 minutes of x264 stress test. They sit around 75 degrees with my current stable settings 4200 at 1.360v.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> vring is at 1.1 and cache at 3800.
> LLC doesn't seem to have an effect, vccin looks very stable to me and on point compared with the bios value (2v), both with high LLC and none.
> I've got H100v2, and temps do go up at such high voltage (1.45v), easily reaching 85 degrees on some cores after 5-10 minutes of x264 stress test. They sit around 75 degrees with my current stable settings 4200 at 1.360v.


Yeah, try cache manually set at 40 ratio and 1.2v, and you may be able to get your CPU voltage down, for 4.3 you should need 1.25V highest, it may be more with cache or other settings causing stability. I'd try 4.3GHZ CPU at 1.25v max but more likely it would be stable 1.2v-1.25v., 4GHZ cache at 1.2 max, then see if your stable. If your not getting freezes with no reboots then you are good, if you're getting blue screen BSODs THEN try increasing your CPU voltage.

I'll link my post for my 5960x at 4.7/4.4, I'd be really surprised if you need the same voltages for 4.3/4.0.







And see my sig bottom of page for quick reference to voltages you can try, well, maybe except the RAM voltages, that depends on the kit but try XMP settings for RAM for now, should be okay until you get rest stable.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1605951/5960x-at-4-7ghz-cache-at-4-4ghz-decent-voltages-g-skill-8x4gb-3000-ddr4-at-3200mhz-bios-screenshots#post_25369321

Edit: Stuff like disabling the SVID's etc. is really necessary as well. The screenshots basically have every setting you need to change, just dont do the memory voltages, RAM AND RAM Eventual and memory timings at first, keep that all on Auto using XMP for now. First thing is to get your CPU and cache stable.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> vring is at 1.1 and cache at 3800.


3800 is at the very edge of BW-E cache speed. If what you're calling vring is your vcache it is way too low for that cache speed. I had to give 1.39 vcache for cache speed around 3800.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> 3800 is at the very edge of BW-E cache speed. If what you're calling vring is your vcache it is way too low for that cache speed. I had to give 1.39 vcache for cache speed around 3800.


I meant 2800, sorry, which is the stock cache speed.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> 3800 is at the very edge of BW-E cache speed. If what you're calling vring is your vcache it is way too low for that cache speed. I had to give 1.39 vcache for cache speed around 3800.


Oh, it's Broadwell-E, I thought it was a 5930k or something. Yeah, you need lower cache speeds than 4GHZ. Sorry.









Edit: Never worked with those, my advice is really only good for Haswell-E.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yeah, try cache manually set at 40 ratio and 1.2v, and you may be able to get your CPU voltage down, for 4.3 you should need 1.25V highest, it may be more with cache or other settings causing stability. I'd try 4.3GHZ CPU at 1.25v max but more likely it would be stable 1.2v-1.25v., 4GHZ cache at 1.2 max, then see if your stable. If your not getting freezes with no reboots then you are good, if you're getting blue screen BSODs THEN try increasing your CPU voltage.
> 
> I'll link my post for my 5960x at 4.7/4.4, I'd be really surprised if you need the same voltages for 4.3/4.0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And see my sig bottom of page for quick reference to voltages you can try, well, maybe except the RAM voltages, that depends on the kit but try XMP settings for RAM for now, should be okay until you get rest stable.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1605951/5960x-at-4-7ghz-cache-at-4-4ghz-decent-voltages-g-skill-8x4gb-3000-ddr4-at-3200mhz-bios-screenshots#post_25369321


1.25v for 4.3 sounds way to low for broadwell-e, isn't it? I've read that 75% of chips would do 4.3 at 1.35v, a few percentage under and a few over. So I guess I got unlucky with mine...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> 1.25v for 4.3 sounds way to low for broadwell-e, isn't it? I've read that 75% of chips would do 4.3 at 1.35v, a few percentage under and a few over. So I guess I got unlucky with mine...


4.2GHz isn't too bad for BW-E, it's about on par with a 4.4GHz HW-E chip, and that's a decent overclock. As long as it isn't causing any performance issues, enjoy the system. Also what are your temps like?


----------



## KedarWolf

Question?
Wouldn't Haswell-E be better in actual use than a same number of core Broadwell-E if you're getting a much higher CPU and cache overclock even though the memory may run a bit slower?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Question?
> Wouldn't Haswell-E be better in actual use than a same number of core Broadwell-E if you're getting a much higher CPU and cache overclock even though the memory may run a bit slower?


Much like the IMC was improved on Broadwell-E to allow RAM to work better at faster speeds than on Haswell-E, I believe the IPC was also improved slightly. It wasn't just a node shrink.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I meant 2800, sorry, which is the stock cache speed.


I would then try starting with the 1.1 auto is giving you and go up in 0.01 steps until you hopefully stop freezing. For BW-E avoiding over 1.35v for 24/7 use seems to be the wisest.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> 1.25v for 4.3 sounds way to low for broadwell-e, isn't it? I've read that 75% of chips would do 4.3 at 1.35v, a few percentage under and a few over. So I guess I got unlucky with mine...


Yeah, sorry, I thought you were talking about Haswell-E.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 4.2GHz isn't too bad for BW-E, it's about on par with a 4.4GHz HW-E chip, and that's a decent overclock. As long as it isn't causing any performance issues, enjoy the system. Also what are your temps like?


Cores sit between 60 and 70 degrees during stress tests, running right now 4125 at 1.31v in the 125 strap (XMP profile), cache at 3125 and 1.1v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I would then try starting with the 1.1 auto is giving you and go up in 0.01 steps until you hopefully stop freezing. For BW-E avoiding over 1.35v for 24/7 use seems to be the wisest.


The chip is stable at stock, I'm not so interested in overclocking the cache after all, just the core to start with.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Cores sit between 60 and 70 degrees during stress tests, running right now 4125 at 1.31v in the 125 strap (XMP profile), cache at 3125 and 1.1v.
> The chip is stable at stock, I'm not so interested in overclocking the cache after all, just the core to start with.


I was under the impression you were freezing at your current settings. If not then nothing to fix


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I was under the impression you were freezing at your current settings. If not then nothing to fix


Actually, I realized that adaptive voltage in the vring does't seem to work, I set 1.200 in the bios and it reads 1.100 in windows (using AI Suite for example). Mmy main objective is finding the max stable overclock for the core, leaving the rest of the variables at stock (mem, cache). Anyway, under those circumstances, I don't seem to be able to get anything over 4200 using sensible voltages (<1.4v).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> 1.25v for 4.3 sounds way to low for broadwell-e, isn't it? I've read that 75% of chips would do 4.3 at 1.35v, a few percentage under and a few over. So I guess I got unlucky with mine...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Actually, I realized that adaptive voltage in the vring does't seem to work, I set 1.200 in the bios and it reads 1.100 in windows (using AI Suite for example). Mmy main objective is finding the max stable overclock for the core, leaving the rest of the variables at stock (mem, cache). Anyway, under those circumstances, I don't seem to be able to get anything over 4200 using sensible voltages (<1.4v).


best way for anyone here to help is to post up screen shots of your bios pages. Yes, Adaptive cache will not work.. we can spot things like this immediately.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Actually, I realized that adaptive voltage in the vring does't seem to work, I set 1.200 in the bios and it reads 1.100 in windows (using AI Suite for example). Mmy main objective is finding the max stable overclock for the core, leaving the rest of the variables at stock (mem, cache). Anyway, under those circumstances, I don't seem to be able to get anything over 4200 using sensible voltages (<1.4v).


You'll probably need to do some work on the vccsa and possibly vccin to get those higher cpu speeds to be stable. Higher vcore is not the only setting needing research.


----------



## TK421

Did adaptive ever work for cache?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Did adaptive ever work for cache?


Sort of at stock, and a tiny little bit extra voltage, but really, no. Would have been nice if it did.


----------



## r0l4n

Is there any setting in the bios that provokes cold boot bugs? I'm getting BSOD when cold booting windows (machine_check_exception), fine and stable after restarting.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Sort of at stock, and a tiny little bit extra voltage, but really, no. Would have been nice if it did.


This applies to Broadwell-E 6xxx too right?

Also, I am not able to run OCCT for more than 3 hours with this setting.

Memory won't go past 2400 either, even with voltage increase on IMC VCCIO, memory DRAM itself, and timing reset (auto/XMP).

Pic of bios setting below



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Is there any setting in the bios that provokes cold boot bugs? I'm getting BSOD when cold booting windows (machine_check_exception), fine and stable after restarting.


MCE (same as WHEA once in the OS), is usually due to instability in the OC, or if at stock settings a faulty part. Do you get the MCE when running Optimized Defaults?


----------



## newls1

Hello forum users, i've got a quick question i need assistance with please. I'm using a Asus X99A-II motherboard (also Asrock X99X Killer 3.1 has same issue) and have spent so many hours trying to understand why OC'ing 8gb x4 (32gb set) of ram is so difficult. The ram im using is a 32gb set of 4 sticks ADATA 2800 DDR4. Also have tried a few sets of Gskill 32gb sets all with about equal results and im guessing regardless of which manufacture of ram ive used, i **THINK** the ram IC's were all the same as to why my OCing ventures were all similiar redface.gif .... My question is this: In the bios of either board there is an option called "BCLK FREQUENCY : DRAM FREQUENCY RATIO" If i set that to 100:100 all ram speeds work up to 2400 speeds, anything i apply faster then 2400 using 100:100 setting will not boot. IF i change that setting too 100:133 then ram speeds work up to 2700, then its like i hit a brick wall and even my 2800 speed ram will not POST. Why do i need to have a 133 divider to have ram work, I always thought it was better to have everything equal... meaning 100 : 100??? Also, before someone says im adjusting a cpu strap I AM NOT.... this is not changing multi on cpu... this is dram speeds only. Also, i have adjusted my SA voltage to no avail, and played with most things to get ram speed up to 3000, unless you know a secret, I cant get machine to post with anything above 2700 worriedsmiley.gif . Appreciate any feedback on this 100 : 133 divider question


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Hello forum users, i've got a quick question i need assistance with please. I'm using a Asus X99A-II motherboard (also Asrock X99X Killer 3.1 has same issue) and have spent so many hours trying to understand why OC'ing 8gb x4 (32gb set) of ram is so difficult. The ram im using is a 32gb set of 4 sticks ADATA 2800 DDR4. Also have tried a few sets of Gskill 32gb sets all with about equal results and im guessing regardless of which manufacture of ram ive used, i **THINK** the ram IC's were all the same as to why my OCing ventures were all similiar redface.gif .... My question is this: In the bios of either board there is an option called "BCLK FREQUENCY : DRAM FREQUENCY RATIO" If i set that to 100:100 all ram speeds work up to 2400 speeds, anything i apply faster then 2400 using 100:100 setting will not boot. IF i change that setting too 100:133 then ram speeds work up to 2700, then its like i hit a brick wall and even my 2800 speed ram will not POST. Why do i need to have a 133 divider to have ram work, I always thought it was better to have everything equal... meaning 100 : 100??? Also, before someone says im adjusting a cpu strap I AM NOT.... this is not changing multi on cpu... this is dram speeds only. Also, i have adjusted my SA voltage to no avail, and played with most things to get ram speed up to 3000, unless you know a secret, I cant get machine to post with anything above 2700 worriedsmiley.gif . Appreciate any feedback on this 100 : 133 divider question


1st...don't you know what the enter key is







reading one long line like that is a pita trying to see pertinent info....

In my experience same board as you with a 5820k I have found RAM will not OC above 2666mhz on the 100 strap , switch XMP on , which sets 125 strap for me and ram is happy at 3000 at 1.35v (per Corsair Specs for my Vengeance 32GB kit) , no need to play with SA etc either, Auto handles it, only need to do that if you also OC the CPU , but Auto is pretty good to start anyway (bit high usually).

Actually I am on my 6th X99 MB and all have acted the same with a 5820K but YMMV ? Had Gskill 2800 mem 1st but RMA'd it)

leave the BCLK/Dram Freq.Ratio on Auto.... set the DRAM Speed only, if setting XMP hasn't done it for you.

Don't forget to change CPU /cache ratios etc to something safe if going to 125 strap , if not done auto by XMP too.

KB


----------



## newls1

I will not use XMP as it puts me on 125 cpu strap, and i can not achieve my current OC on that strap for whatever strange reason.. My cpu only likes 100mhz cpu strap. My OC settings are 101.5 x 45 and 41x cache multi .. So nearing 4.6GHz @ 1.292v.


----------



## sblantipodi

Still having problems, in recent days I had problems with OCP that triggered turning off my PC.
Now I have random hard reboot while gaming, the pc reboot it self without errors.

I noticed that if I don't overclock the two GTX980 Ti the problem does not occur.
I have a Corsair AX860i and should easily handle the two Tis since the maximum output of my PC does never exceed 770W.

Do you think that is a normal behaviour for an unstable GPU overclock or it is related to mobo or to PSU?
Share you ideas please


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> MCE (same as WHEA once in the OS), is usually due to instability in the OC, or if at stock settings a faulty part. Do you get the MCE when running Optimized Defaults?


No MCE with defaults, no. I think it's a specific setting, I just don't know what, the 125 strap, the memory xmp, dunno. I have now changed the ddr4-3000 xmp strap from 125 to 100 and it cold boots without issues, but I have also default settings in some other areas of the bios that could help, so hard to pin point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Hello forum users, i've got a quick question i need assistance with please. I'm using a Asus X99A-II motherboard (also Asrock X99X Killer 3.1 has same issue) and have spent so many hours trying to understand why OC'ing 8gb x4 (32gb set) of ram is so difficult. The ram im using i*s a 32gb set of 4 sticks ADATA 2800 DDR4*. Also have tried a few sets of Gskill 32gb sets all with about equal results and im guessing regardless of which manufacture of ram ive used, i **THINK** the ram IC's were all the same as to why my OCing ventures were all similiar redface.gif .... My question is this: In the bios of either board there is an option called "BCLK FREQUENCY : DRAM FREQUENCY RATIO" If i set that to 100:100 all ram speeds work up to 2400 speeds, anything i apply faster then 2400 using 100:100 setting will not boot. IF i change that setting too 100:133 then ram speeds work up to 2700, then its like i hit a brick wall and even my 2800 speed ram will not POST. Why do i need to have a 133 divider to have ram work, I always thought it was better to have everything equal... meaning 100 : 100??? Also, before someone says im adjusting a cpu strap I AM NOT.... this is not changing multi on cpu... this is dram speeds only. Also, i have adjusted my SA voltage to no avail, and played with most things to get ram speed up to 3000, unless you know a secret, I cant get machine to post with anything above 2700 worriedsmiley.gif . Appreciate any feedback on this 100 : 133 divider question


there is absolutely no reason to manually set the divider ratio - the auto rules are excellent and will adjust accordingly. 32GB or more is a pretty significant load on the IO and IMC - _especially_ if you are running 4x16GB sticks. Set the ratio to Auto, add 20mV cache over your current, set CPU VCCIO to 1.08, and do not be afraid to add VDIMM (up to 1.45V) to probe the ICs on those sticks. 2800 is an odd ratio and will not work witr BCLK at 100 (needs like 128 on 125 strap or something). Optimistically you may get 3000, realistically, with 16GB sticks - 2666 with tight timings is more likely.

Open AID64 to this page - what dram manuf is listed? Is any?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> No MCE with defaults, no. I think it's a specific setting, I just don't know what, the 125 strap, the memory xmp, dunno. I have now changed the ddr4-3000 xmp strap from 125 to 100 and it cold boots without issues, but I have also default settings in some other areas of the bios that could help, so hard to pin point.


I'd need to see bios screen shots to help in "an informed" manner. post to bios with a USB stick in any port, hit F12 on each relevant bios page. the pic files are on the USB stick. bott to windows, select all the pics, rt-click> send to> compressed zip folder. Post that file. (if it is larger than 3MB, you need to split then up into 2 zip folders)


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there is absolutely no reason to manually set the divider ratio - the auto rules are excellent and will adjust accordingly. 32GB or more is a pretty significant load on the IO and IMC - _especially_ if you are running 4x16GB sticks. Set the ratio to Auto, add 20mV cache over your current, set CPU VCCIO to 1.08, and do not be afraid to add VDIMM (up to 1.45V) to probe the ICs on those sticks. 2800 is an odd ratio and will not work witr BCLK at 100 (needs like 128 on 125 strap or something). Optimistically you may get 3000, realistically, with 16GB sticks - 2666 with tight timings is more likely.
> 
> Open AID64 to this page - what dram manuf is listed? Is any?
> 
> 
> I'd need to see bios screen shots to help in "an informed" manner. post to bios with a USB stick in any port, hit F12 on each relevant bios page. the pic files are on the USB stick. bott to windows, select all the pics, rt-click> send to> compressed zip folder. Post that file. (if it is larger than 3MB, you need to split then up into 2 zip folders)


At what point did i say i was using 16gb sticks sir? Im using 8gb x4 sticks.. ADATA


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> At what point did i say i was using 16gb sticks sir? Im using 8gb x4 sticks.. ADATA


oops - my bad, was thinking 64GB. Same recommendation tho.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oops - my bad, was thinking 64GB. Same recommendation tho.


No problem buddy, thanks for your very fast replies, much appreciated.. Here is the picture you wanted to see


----------



## TK421

I don't think I can get stable beyond 2400 C11, though it's partly my mistake in buying really cheap ram...

the different stick from rma


----------



## GRABibus

Hello,
in my BIOS, "CPU power phase control" is on "Optimized".

But when I open AiSuite3 v1.01.34, it shows "CPU power phase control" on "standard".

If I set in on "Extreme" in the BIOS, AiSuite3 v1.01.34 shows "Extreme" (As expected)

Is this a Aisuite bug or is there an issue with "Optimized" option for the Deluxe II ?

It would be great if Deluxe II owners (or even strix 99, RE5V10) could set "Optimized" in BIOS for "CPU power phase control" and check which option is reported in Aisuite 3 for CPU power phase control ("Standard" or "Optimized" ?).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> No problem buddy, thanks for your very fast replies, much appreciated.. Here is the picture you wanted to see
> 
> **


Samsung E or B die most likely... and the useful primary timings will be very different. try 3200 on strap/bclk 100 with 16-18-18-44-2T (everything else on auto) and 1.4 to 1.45Volts VDIMM after returning ratio nto auto and all other ram settings to default.
post a snip of the SPD tab in CPUZ please.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I don't think I can get stable beyond 2400 C11, though it's partly my mistake in buying really cheap ram...
> 
> the different stick from rma
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


micron... I think Blameless has been doing some magic with these ICs.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Samsung E or B die most likely... and the useful primary timings will be very different. try 3200 on strap/bclk 100 with 16-18-18-44-2T (everything else on auto) and 1.4 to 1.45Volts VDIMM after returning ratio nto auto and all other ram settings to default.
> post a snip of the SPD tab in CPUZ please.
> micron... I think Blameless has been doing some magic with these ICs.


i will do that when i get home from my shift. Thanks for your input sir.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hello,
> in my BIOS, "CPU power phase control" is on "Optimized".
> 
> But when I open AiSuite3 v1.01.34, it shows "CPU power phase control" on "standard".
> 
> If I set in on "Extreme" in the BIOS, AiSuite3 v1.01.34 shows "Extreme" (As expected)
> 
> Is this a Aisuite bug or is there an issue with "Optimized" option for the Deluxe II ?
> 
> It would be great if Deluxe II owners (or even strix 99, RE5V10) could set "Optimized" in BIOS for "CPU power phase control" and check which option is reported in Aisuite 3 for CPU power phase control ("Standard" or "Optimized" ?).


I have mine set to extreme in the BIOS and I don't use AiSuite at all, old school manual tweaking









These are my BIOS settings if they help.

1_setting.txt 34k .txt file


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I have mine set to extreme in the BIOS and I don't use AiSuite at all, old school manual tweaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my BIOS settings if they help.
> 
> 1_setting.txt 34k .txt file


Thanks.
In fact I would like to know why when "Optimized" is set in Bios, Aisuite shows "Standard".
Want to know where the bug is...
Because if Aisuite shows something different than Bios, it could be that the option in Bios is not working or that Aisuite has a bug...How to know ?


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Samsung E or B die most likely... and the useful primary timings will be very different. try 3200 on strap/bclk 100 with 16-18-18-44-2T (everything else on auto) and 1.4 to 1.45Volts VDIMM after returning ratio nto auto and all other ram settings to default.
> post a snip of the SPD tab in CPUZ please.
> micron... I think Blameless has been doing some magic with these ICs.


JPMBOY..... Quick question again sir.... If i was to buy another 32gb set of ram to have the hopes to obtain 3200mhz, what would you go with?? Thanks


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Thanks.
> In fact I would like to know why when "Optimized" is set in Bios, Aisuite shows "Standard".
> Want to know where the bug is...
> Because if Aisuite shows something different than Bios, it could be that the option in Bios is not working or that Aisuite has a bug...How to know ?


Here is what I can see :

Bios setting versus Aisuite reported status :

"Auto" in Bios => "Extreme" in Aisuite
"Standard" in bios => "Standard" in Aisuite
*"Optimized" in Bios => "Standard" in Aisuite* => Here, something is going wrong.....
"Extreme" in Bios => "Extreme" in Aisuite


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> JPMBOY..... Quick question again sir.... If i was to buy another 32gb set of ram to have the hopes to obtain 3200mhz, what would you go with?? Thanks


GSkill 3200c14 kit. One of the best available ATM. Should be plug n play... baring the CPU having a very (and I mean very) bad IMC.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> GSkill 3200c14 kit. One of the best available ATM. Should be plug n play... baring the CPU having a very (and I mean very) bad IMC.


Would you mind posting a link to said memory please? Just want to make sure i purchase the exact kit.. you da man, thanks


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Would you mind posting a link to said memory please? Just want to make sure i purchase the exact kit.. you da man, thanks


For 32GB kit, either of those
http://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&series=0&prop_2=32GB+%288GBx4%29&prop_6=0&prop_14=DDR4&prop_3=3200MHz&prop_4=14-14-14-34-2N
For 64GB
http://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&series=0&prop_2=64GB+%288GBx8%29&prop_6=0&prop_14=DDR4&prop_3=3200MHz&prop_4=14-14-14-34-2N

32-64-128GB certified quad channel; mind you, 128GB is useless and will be 16GB per dimm, so harder for the IMC than the 8GB dimm.
http://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&series=0&prop_2=0&prop_6=Quad+Channel+Kit&prop_14=DDR4&prop_3=3200MHz&prop_4=14-14-14-34-2N

Here I'm using the F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ on my 5960X, running at 3200C13 with a notch more than the spec voltage.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> For 32GB kit, either of those
> http://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&series=0&prop_2=32GB+%288GBx4%29&prop_6=0&prop_14=DDR4&prop_3=3200MHz&prop_4=14-14-14-34-2N
> For 64GB
> http://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&series=0&prop_2=64GB+%288GBx8%29&prop_6=0&prop_14=DDR4&prop_3=3200MHz&prop_4=14-14-14-34-2N
> 
> 32-64-128GB certified quad channel; mind you, 128GB is useless and will be 16GB per dimm, so harder for the IMC than the 8GB dimm.
> http://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&series=0&prop_2=0&prop_6=Quad+Channel+Kit&prop_14=DDR4&prop_3=3200MHz&prop_4=14-14-14-34-2N
> 
> Here I'm using the F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ on my 5960X, running at 3200C13 with a notch more than the spec voltage.


awesome thanks


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> awesome thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You're welcome.


getting that ram and decided to replace my SM951 256gb m.2 with a 950pro m.2 nvme version... ahci to nvme is a switch ive been wanting to do for awhile anyways so no better time to purchase it while getting ram.. yay, little pc upgrade time again.. like an early xmas for me


----------



## Kimir

That's one thing I'd like to do, but waiting for M.2 drive prices to drop a little.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Also, I am not able to run OCCT for more than 3 hours with this setting.
> 
> Memory won't go past 2400 either, even with voltage increase on IMC VCCIO, memory DRAM itself, and timing reset (auto/XMP).
> 
> Pic of bios setting below
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


can anyone suggest what to change / tweak?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> getting that ram and decided to replace my SM951 256gb m.2 with a 950pro m.2 nvme version... ahci to nvme is a switch ive been wanting to do for awhile anyways so no better time to purchase it while getting ram.. yay, little pc upgrade time again.. like an early xmas for me


Not sure why why you wouldn't wait for the Samsung 961 out very soon. Fastest SSD out there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> can anyone suggest what to change / tweak?


damn - that cache voltage is really low for 3.8...


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> damn - that cache voltage is really low for 3.8...


I think he has minimum performance set for "boot" so the .2V offset is applied on top of the minimal c-state cache voltage.

Either way, 0.2V cache offset is REALLY low for 3.8. I need 0.15 for 3.5 lol.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> can anyone suggest what to change / tweak?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> damn - that cache voltage is really low for 3.8...


What's your CPU? Should put your rig description. I'm assuming BW-E? If so, what Jpmboy said - I had to use .39 cache offset minimum for 3800, which is at the very edge. For ~3700 I'm using .32. Also you might want to disable Spread Spectrum for allegedly better OC.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What's your CPU? Should put your rig description. I'm assuming BW-E? If so, what Jpmboy said - I had to use .39 cache offset minimum for 3800, which is at the very edge. For ~3700 I'm using .32. Also you might want to disable Spread Spectrum for allegedly better OC.


5820K
ASUS X99 Deluxe U3.1

I'll make those changes

I also reduce cache to 35 and offset change to +0.25

Or should I just leave the cache at stock and leave more thermal headroom for core oc?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 5820K
> ASUS X99 Deluxe U3.1
> 
> I'll make those changes
> 
> I also reduce cache to 35 and offset change to +0.25
> 
> Or should I just leave the cache at stock and leave more thermal headroom for core oc?


LOL.. well that explains the low cache haha.


----------



## TK421

So with Cache 35 and offset +0.250 it should be similar/in line to other chips right?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So with Cache 35 and offset +0.250 it should be similar/in line to other chips right?


Generally for cache on HW-E, the consensus is not going above 1.25V for daily use. Most decent chips should only need about 1.1-1.15V for roughly 40-42x


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Generally for cache on HW-E, the consensus is not going above 1.25V for daily use. Most decent chips should only need about 1.1-1.15V for roughly 40-42x


1.25 for both cache and core right?

My eventual cache is around 1.195-1.2v (fluctuates on hwinfo)

Core is at 1.24v for 4.0 (I'm lowering it for this test) - will drop voltage when I'm certain that cache is stable

Maybe I just have a bad chip, but I don't think I can hit that low of a voltage for a stable overclock


----------



## [email protected]

http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/08/29/x99-e-10g-ws/


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Samsung E or B die most likely... and the useful primary timings will be very different. try 3200 on strap/bclk 100 with 16-18-18-44-2T (everything else on auto) and 1.4 to 1.45Volts VDIMM after returning ratio nto auto and all other ram settings to default.
> post a snip of the SPD tab in CPUZ please.
> micron... I think Blameless has been doing some magic with these ICs.


JPMBOY..... Just for ****s and giggles I did try this current 4 x8gb kit @ 3200mhz @ 17/18/18/44 2t and pc posted and booted... so at least i know i have a IMC that can atleast do 3200... but even with 1.4v applied to ram i was getting errors in memtest. I did order the ram that was recommended to me ( g.skill CL14 @ 3200 32gb kit) and hoping that will get me a little better results. Thanks


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Also, I am not able to run OCCT for more than 3 hours with this setting.
> 
> Memory won't go past 2400 either, even with voltage increase on IMC VCCIO, memory DRAM itself, and timing reset (auto/XMP).
> 
> Pic of bios setting below
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone suggest what to change / tweak?
Click to expand...

I would of questioned the fact that RAM is capable of 1T at stock timings and voltage ? but I did find a post claiming 1T

Got this stuff to go in my new Asus X99 deluxe.
Running it @ 2666 with 14-14-14-38 T1 timings and 1.275v
cant say fairer than that









my Ram doesn't like the 100 strap above 2666 , so I am using 125 @ 3000 but 2T

4375mhz on the CPU seems fine too @125 @1.27v , at 4250 it likes 1.249v both using a H80iGT Cooler.

My 5820k is ok at 1.15v Cache too at 3800 in Windows etc but once i start to push it in RealBench for eg , it isn't stable but 1.2-1.22v seems ok.

KB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> JPMBOY..... Just for ****s and giggles I did try this current 4 x8gb kit @ 3200mhz @ 17/18/18/44 2t and pc posted and booted... so at least i know i have a IMC that can atleast do 3200... but even with 1.4v applied to ram i was getting errors in memtest. I did order the ram that was recommended to me ( g.skill CL14 @ 3200 32gb kit) and hoping that will get me a little better results. Thanks


Yeah, 17 is really the ceiling for cas on x99 - higher and it can get iffy at setting other timings. But - I'd be very surprised if the GS 3200c14s were a disappointment.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/08/29/x99-e-10g-ws/


That is one very solid looking E-WS!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I would of questioned the fact that RAM is capable of 1T at stock timings and voltage ? but I did find a post claiming 1T
> 
> Got this stuff to go in my new Asus X99 deluxe.
> Running it @ 2666 with 14-14-14-38 T1 timings and 1.275v
> cant say fairer than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Ram doesn't like the 100 strap above 2666 , so I am using 125 @ 3000 but 2T
> 
> 4375mhz on the CPU seems fine too @125 @1.27v , at 4250 it likes 1.249v both using a H80iGT Cooler.
> 
> My 5820k is ok at 1.15v Cache too at 3800 in Windows etc but once i start to push it in RealBench for eg , it isn't stable but 1.2-1.22v seems ok.
> 
> KB


I confirmed that the cache is having trouble at 38 +200mv on my OCCT test

I reset the cache ratio and voltage offset, ran OCCT with CPU 4GHz @1.24v, is stable at 9 hours.

I think I will take care of cache OC later, and focus on core. With a maximum daily limit of 1.25v, do you guys think I can get over 4.2GHz OC on core?

So regarding the memory OC, I should try to select a 125mhz strap/blck to see if the RAM would boot on anything higher than 2400?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That is one very solid looking E-WS!


I know. Almost thinking of ripping-off the Rhino build into a Vector desk. The WS theme is suave.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I would of questioned the fact that RAM is capable of 1T at stock timings and voltage ? but I did find a post claiming 1T
> 
> Got this stuff to go in my new Asus X99 deluxe.
> Running it @ 2666 with 14-14-14-38 T1 timings and 1.275v
> cant say fairer than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Ram doesn't like the 100 strap above 2666 , so I am using 125 @ 3000 but 2T
> 
> 4375mhz on the CPU seems fine too @125 @1.27v , at 4250 it likes 1.249v both using a H80iGT Cooler.
> 
> My 5820k is ok at 1.15v Cache too at 3800 in Windows etc but once i start to push it in RealBench for eg , it isn't stable but 1.2-1.22v seems ok.
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> I confirmed that the cache is having trouble at 38 +200mv on my OCCT test
> 
> I reset the cache ratio and voltage offset, ran OCCT with CPU 4GHz @1.24v, is stable at 9 hours.
> 
> I think I will take care of cache OC later, and focus on core. With a maximum daily limit of 1.25v, do you guys think I can get over 4.2GHz OC on core?
> 
> So regarding the memory OC, I should try to select a 125mhz strap/blck to see if the RAM would boot on anything higher than 2400?
Click to expand...

It may boot at 2666 on the 100 strap , but for me I've had 2800 gskill and now 3000mhz Corsair and never had any luck on the 100 strap trying to overclock the Ram higher than 2400 , not sure if that is a 5820k issue or not as other don't seem to find it an issue.

My 5820k is fine at 4250mhz on the 125 strap at 1.25v YMMV a bit though....

At 1.22 on the CACHE I am not seeing errors at 4000 but I am not doing 9hrs of OCCT either..... I don't plan on ever running this system that hard









KB

KB


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> It may boot at 2666 on the 100 strap , but for me I've had 2800 gskill and now 3000mhz Corsair and never had any luck on the 100 strap trying to overclock the Ram higher than 2400 , not sure if that is a 5820k issue or not as other don't seem to find it an issue.
> 
> My 5820k is fine at 4250mhz on the 125 strap at 1.25v YMMV a bit though....
> 
> At 1.22 on the CACHE I am not seeing errors at 4000 but I am not doing 9hrs of OCCT either..... I don't plan on ever running this system that hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KB
> 
> KB


Ok thx, I will try the 125 strap with target multiplier to 4ghz for now, see if the memory will boot 2600 or 2666 using stock XMP timings.

Well I do 9+ hours of OCCT just to make sure that the system will be stable under the harshest conditions. Ofc I probably won't ever push it that hard.

So what's the consensus on max voltage for Core / Cache? Is it 1.25v for both?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Ok thx, I will try the 125 strap with target multiplier to 4ghz for now, see if the memory will boot 2600 or 2666 using stock XMP timings.
> 
> Well I do 9+ hours of OCCT just to make sure that the system will be stable under the harshest conditions. Ofc I probably won't ever push it that hard.
> 
> So what's the consensus on max voltage for Core / Cache? Is it 1.25v for both?


Under water 1.3v CPU, 1.25v cache is fine if your CPU package is under 80C RealBenching and your CPU cores are under 76C or so.

You'll likely never see the temps in daily use and adaptive/offset colleges help to.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Ok thx, I will try the 125 strap with target multiplier to 4ghz for now, see if the memory will boot 2600 or 2666 using stock XMP timings.
> 
> Well I do 9+ hours of OCCT just to make sure that the system will be stable under the harshest conditions. Ofc I probably won't ever push it that hard.
> 
> So what's the consensus on max voltage for Core / Cache? Is it 1.25v for both?
> 
> 
> 
> Under water 1.3v CPU, 1.25v cache is fine if your CPU package is under 80C RealBenching and your CPU cores are under 76C or so.
> 
> You'll likely never see the temps in daily use and adaptive/offset colleges help to.
Click to expand...

Yes, I will try Adaptive later in an effort to lower the voltages, but I am not trying adaptive yet, still Manual , as I haven't figured out My Stable OC yet, I've had too many other issues to deal with , with dead boards and cpu's etc.

KB


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Ok thx, I will try the 125 strap with target multiplier to 4ghz for now, see if the memory will boot 2600 or 2666 using stock XMP timings.
> 
> Well I do 9+ hours of OCCT just to make sure that the system will be stable under the harshest conditions. Ofc I probably won't ever push it that hard.
> 
> So what's the consensus on max voltage for Core / Cache? Is it 1.25v for both?


Under water 1.3v CPU, 1.25v cache is fine if your CPU package is under 80C RealBenching and your CPU cores are under 76C or so.

You'll likely never see those temps in daily use and adaptive/offset voltages help too.









Friggin' phone autocorrect, four corrections later.


----------



## Kbird

*"Friggin' phone autocorrect, four corrections later. frown.gif "*

I know what you mean , I spend more time correcting the autocorrecting than typing the message in the 1st place









KB


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Under water 1.3v CPU, 1.25v cache is fine if your CPU package is under 80C RealBenching and your CPU cores are under 76C or so.
> 
> You'll likely never see the temps in daily use and adaptive/offset colleges help to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Yes, I will try Adaptive later in an effort to lower the voltages, but I am not trying adaptive yet, still Manual , as I haven't figured out My Stable OC yet, I've had too many other issues to deal with , with dead boards and cpu's etc.
> 
> KB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Under water 1.3v CPU, 1.25v cache is fine if your CPU package is under 80C RealBenching and your CPU cores are under 76C or so.
> 
> You'll likely never see those temps in daily use and adaptive/offset voltages help too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' phone autocorrect, four corrections later.


I am on air with D15 cooler. But I think the package will spike to 85 or 88 during initial OCCT stress test.

I also use adaptive as everyone have suggested.

I try 4.2GHz @1.247v now.


----------



## mbze430

I don't know if I can ask this quesiton here regarding the ROG Front Base w/ Strix x99 Gaming.

I installed the drivers and even flashed the latest firmware to the Front Base. for the FAN part, I think it's working. However I am not able to control the Audio part. The volume control doesn't move the system's volume in a linear way. It jumps from say 0 to 45 then to 75. I also can't control the "sound field". Wondering if I need different set of sound drivers


----------



## crimag3

Hello, guys
I have strange problem. My rig worked as charm (x99a, 5820k,4x4 G.Skill 2133c15q) with bios version 2101 after updating to the latest version 3301 it won't booting anymore . The vents are turning, the lights of my 980ti evga are on, but no image. First I have code 68 changing to 70.
Do you have an idea? Thanks for your cooperation.

P.S. I've tried to solve my issue by reseting the cmos without luck.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crimag3*
> 
> Hello, guys
> I have strange problem. My rig worked as charm (x99a, 5820k,4x4 G.Skill 2133c15q) with bios version 2101 after updating to the latest version 3301 it won't booting anymore . The vents are turning, the lights of my 980ti evga are on, but no image. First I have code 68 changing to 70.
> Do you have an idea? Thanks for your cooperation.
> 
> P.S. I've tried to solve my issue by reseting the cmos without luck.


brick?

try usb flash recovery

http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crimag3*
> 
> Hello, guys
> I have strange problem. My rig worked as charm (x99a, 5820k,4x4 G.Skill 2133c15q) with bios version 2101 after updating to the latest version 3301 it won't booting anymore . The vents are turning, the lights of my 980ti evga are on, but no image. First I have code 68 changing to 70.
> Do you have an idea? Thanks for your cooperation.
> 
> P.S. I've tried to solve my issue by reseting the cmos without luck.


flash back to 2101, and if you need 3301 for some reason, repeat the flash after loading optimized defaults.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crimag3*
> 
> Hello, guys
> I have strange problem. My rig worked as charm (x99a, 5820k,4x4 G.Skill 2133c15q) with bios version 2101 after updating to the latest version 3301 it won't booting anymore . The vents are turning, the lights of my 980ti evga are on, but no image. First I have code 68 changing to 70.
> Do you have an idea? Thanks for your cooperation.
> 
> P.S. I've tried to solve my issue by reseting the cmos without luck.


What process did you use to update the firmware, Flashback? EZ-Flash?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> flash back to 2101, and if you need 3301 for some reason, repeat the flash after loading optimized defaults.


sounds like he can't even get in the bios though?


----------



## crimag3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What process did you use to update the firmware, Flashback? EZ-Flash?


I've used ezflash.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> sounds like he can't even get in the bios though?


Thanks a lot! I've managed to rollback to 2101. My system started up, but now i can't access the bios, can't see the post screen. My monitor lights up on the windows welcome logo?!?

P.S. If try to hit del during boot the boot device led is lighting up.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crimag3*
> 
> I've used ezflash.
> Thanks a lot! I've managed to rollback to 2101. My system started up, but now i can't access to the bios i can't see the post screen. My monitor lights up on the windows welcome screen?!?


You should use Flashback, it's the most reliable. EZ Flash can get weird results sometimes (I've been there







).


----------



## crimag3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You should use Flashback, it's the most reliable. EZ Flash can get weird results sometimes (I've been there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Pff when i think that couple of hours ago i said to my self let's see if there is new bios version. What an idea!

Do you know why my monitor doesn't lights up on post screen?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crimag3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You should use Flashback, it's the most reliable. EZ Flash can get weird results sometimes (I've been there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> Pff when i think that couple of hours ago i said to my self let's see if there is new bios version. What an idea!
> 
> Do you know why my monitor doesn't lights up on post screen?
Click to expand...

Fastboot is on by default after BiosFlash ?

Or try USBFlashback method and try again with 2101


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crimag3*
> 
> Pff when i think that couple of hours ago i said to my self let's see if there is new bios version. What an idea!
> 
> Do you know why my monitor doesn't lights up on post screen?


If you have more then one screen or monitor on bottom video card try moving the monitor to other video card.









Oh, and disabling fast boot in BIOS usually fixes that issue.


----------



## crimag3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> If you have more then one screen or monitor on bottom video card try moving the monitor to other video card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and disabling fast boot in BIOS usually fixes that issue.


Indeed, i have a second screen now everything is fine. It's strange because before even with the two screens attached i had post displayed on my main one. But doesn't matter.

Thanks a lot to all of you guys helping me to resolve this s**t.

P.S. EZ-Flash with some noname flash drive is the worst possible idea. Don't try this at home. Instead take a pack of beer and call a friend!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crimag3*
> 
> Indeed, i have a second screen now everything is fine. It's strange because before even with the two screens attached i had post displayed on my main one. But doesn't matter.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you guys helping me to resolve this s**t.
> 
> P.S. EZ-Flash with some noname flash drive is the worst possible idea. Don't try this at home. Instead take a pack of beer and call a friend!


With Fast Boot enabled I need to put my second screen on other video card to see post and get into the BIOS. Fast Boot is enabled after you flash the BIOS. And with 3301 takes a few minutes to boot first time after flashing.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Fastboot is on by default after BiosFlash ?
> 
> Or try USBFlashback method and try again with 2101


As Jpmboy suggested, use Flashback to 2101, and as KedarWolf suggested, disable Fastboot. IIRC 3301 has an Intel Sata firmware update also and takes several reboots to finish.


----------



## Sazexa

So, I'm still having really, really long POST times with my Rampage V Edition 10, and that's with the newest BIOS (0901) and fast boot enabled. It takes a good 30-40 seconds to post. Any one have any ideas?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> So, I'm still having really, really long POST times with my Rampage V Edition 10, and that's with the newest BIOS (0901) and fast boot enabled. It takes a good 30-40 seconds to post. Any one have any ideas?


to post or to get to the desktop?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> So, I'm still having really, really long POST times with my Rampage V Edition 10, and that's with the newest BIOS (0901) and fast boot enabled. It takes a good 30-40 seconds to post. Any one have any ideas?


Are you OC'ing the memory? Could be memory training.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> to post or to get to the desktop?


He say to POST, definitely something wrong there.

Try disconnect everything but kb/m and boot drive (turn off 2nd/3rd GPU using switch)

Anyways, my 5820K seem to be hitting a wall at 4.2GHz 1.25v, for 4.3 I need around 1.29 (barely touching 1.3).

The safety is mentioned to be 1.3v for core and 1.25v for cache and not exceeding 80/85c for core/package?

Seems like a bad chip or?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyways, my 5820K seem to be hitting a wall at 4.2GHz 1.25v, for 4.3 I need around 1.29 (barely touching 1.3).
> 
> The safety is mentioned to be 1.3v for core and 1.25v for cache and not exceeding 80/85c for core/package?
> 
> Seems like a bad chip or?


This is normal for average chips. 4.3GHz requires 1.24V with 1.92V of VCCIN here. 1.20V is recommended for cache but I've had no problems with 1.25V. Core Vcore depends on your core temp, don't go above said voltage if Core Max exceeds 80C; temperature is more important for a sensible chip. Package is safe up to 85C, but I'd try to stay below 80C for 24/7 use.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Fastboot is on by default after BiosFlash ?
> 
> Or try USBFlashback method and try again with 2101
> 
> 
> 
> As Jpmboy suggested, use Flashback to 2101, and as KedarWolf suggested, disable Fastboot. IIRC 3301 has an Intel Sata firmware update also and takes several reboots to finish.
Click to expand...

I think you are right Djgar , 3301 had Sata and ME update too I think ,so took 3 reboots , maybe that was 3101 ?


----------



## djgar

Also 3301 is needed for BW-E CPUs but you have a HW-E so not required.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyways, my 5820K seem to be hitting a wall at 4.2GHz 1.25v, for 4.3 I need around 1.29 (barely touching 1.3).
> 
> The safety is mentioned to be 1.3v for core and 1.25v for cache and not exceeding 80/85c for core/package?
> 
> Seems like a bad chip or?
> 
> 
> 
> This is normal for average chips. 4.3GHz requires 1.24V with 1.92V of VCCIN here. 1.20V is recommended for cache but I've had no problems with 1.25V. Core Vcore depends on your core temp, don't go above said voltage if Core Max exceeds 80C; temperature is more important for a sensible chip. Package is safe up to 85C, but I'd try to stay below 80C for 24/7 use.
Click to expand...

My 5820k is at around these too , once I go above 4375 @ 1.273v on auto (125 strap) the temps get a little crazy eg at 4500.

Voltages are lower on Manual slightly, I let Board tell me what it thought 4375 needed 1st with Auto ,then went down slowly. But haven't tried Adaptive yet....


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> This is normal for average chips. 4.3GHz requires 1.24V with 1.92V of VCCIN here. 1.20V is recommended for cache but I've had no problems with 1.25V. Core Vcore depends on your core temp, don't go above said voltage if Core Max exceeds 80C; temperature is more important for a sensible chip. Package is safe up to 85C, but I'd try to stay below 80C for 24/7 use.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> My 5820k is at around these too , once I go above 4375 @ 1.273v on auto (125 strap) the temps get a little crazy eg at 4500.
> 
> Voltages are lower on Manual slightly, I let Board tell me what it thought 4375 needed 1st with Auto ,then went down slowly. But haven't tried Adaptive yet....


Seems to be spike to 83, still safe?

What's the max safe daily voltage recommended if the CPU can be below 75 or 70 at all times? I am still on aircooling, but can get the predator 240 if needed.

A hair below 1.3v (adaptive -1mv, target 1.29 turbo)


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Seems to be spike to 83, still safe?
> 
> What's the max safe daily voltage recommended if the CPU can be below 75 or 70 at all times? I am still on aircooling, but can get the predator 240 if needed.
> 
> A hair below 1.3v (adaptive -1mv, target 1.29 turbo)


If those are the temps you are getting while running RealBench that is fine.









Edit: I have a Predator 360 and love it!! Get 6-8C better temps than my Corsair H110i.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Edit: I have a Predator 360 and love it!! Get 6-8C better temps than my Corsair H110i.


But more than double the price,









And to clarify, I mean average temperatures, you can have spikes of about 2-3C higher than average and those will be fine.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> If those are the temps you are getting while running RealBench that is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I have a Predator 360 and love it!! Get 6-8C better temps than my Corsair H110i.


That's not realbench, that's OCCT.

The only problem with predator 360 is that I have to mod my case to fit it :|

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> But more than double the price,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to clarify, I mean average temperatures, you can have spikes of about 2-3C higher than average and those will be fine.


After almost 8 hours I get this temp

22c ambient
23c case (sidepanel open)
35c exhaust temperature


----------



## Desolutional

That's perfectly fine for 24/7 use, assuming that was OCCT.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That's perfectly fine for 24/7 use, assuming that was OCCT.


Occt yes

Realbench target 8 hours today


----------



## TK421

My system pass realbench, 8 hours

Ambient slightly higher than normal

Temps seem normal or?

4.3GHz @1.295v adaptive
Cache stock


----------



## Desolutional

Temps are fine. Now use it normally!









Of course if you want to do a bit more experimenting, you can try pushing cache voltage up to 1.20V and finding how high a cache frequency you can use before freezing. Usually lowering the multiplier by 2 after freezing will ensure rough stability (if the Windows boot process freezes with the spinning circle thing, then lower by 3). Best test for cache I've found is OCCT or h.265, AIDA64 never seemed to cut it for me. As long as you aren't doing file IO, freezing due to cache is perfectly safe. Basically when testing cache, don't mess about with any files, just boot Windows and open OCCT, RB, Handbrake, etc.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Temps are fine. Now use it normally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course if you want to do a bit more experimenting, you can try pushing cache voltage up to 1.20V and finding how high a cache frequency you can use before freezing. Usually lowering the multiplier by 2 after freezing will ensure rough stability (if the Windows boot process freezes with the spinning circle thing, then lower by 3). Best test for cache I've found is OCCT or h.265, AIDA64 never seemed to cut it for me. As long as you aren't doing file IO, freezing due to cache is perfectly safe. Basically when testing cache, don't mess about with any files, just boot Windows and open OCCT, RB, Handbrake, etc.


I have found my Cache is stable at about 400mhz less than the CPU Mhz at reasonable voltage like 1.2 but will go higher if the voltages are higher


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Temps are fine. Now use it normally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course if you want to do a bit more experimenting, you can try pushing cache voltage up to 1.20V and finding how high a cache frequency you can use before freezing. Usually lowering the multiplier by 2 after freezing will ensure rough stability (if the Windows boot process freezes with the spinning circle thing, then lower by 3). Best test for cache I've found is OCCT or h.265, AIDA64 never seemed to cut it for me. As long as you aren't doing file IO, freezing due to cache is perfectly safe. Basically when testing cache, don't mess about with any files, just boot Windows and open OCCT, RB, Handbrake, etc.


add voltage to cpu cache would probably explode the cpu thermal limit though :|

I use OCCT and realbench for 8+ hours to ensure stability


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> add voltage to cpu cache would probably explode the cpu thermal limit though :|
> 
> I use OCCT and realbench for 8+ hours to ensure stability


If you are OCCT stable (Many Hours of large data set), it is useless to Run RB.
OCCT is tougher to pass.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> If you are OCCT stable (Many Hours of large data set), it is useless to Run RB.
> OCCT is tougher to pass.


CPU OCCT
Large data set
Automatic 12 threads
64 bit
Infinite (8 hours)

Correct settings?

Does RB have any advantage over OCCT?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> add voltage to cpu cache would probably explode the cpu thermal limit though :|


Cache is a segment, layered of little itty bits of superfast RAM (real fast memory). Increasing the voltage has neglibgle effect on Haswell-E, but voltage should still be kept under 1.20V for longevity.

Also I wouldn't recommend more than 6 hours of OCCT. That'll pretty much all but iron out stability issues with VCCIN, Vcore and Vring. It won't focus as hard on RAM as GSAT however.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Cache is a segment, layered of little itty bits of superfast RAM (real fast memory). Increasing the voltage has neglibgle effect on Haswell-E, but voltage should still be kept under 1.20V for longevity.
> 
> Also I wouldn't recommend more than 6 hours of OCCT. That'll pretty much all but iron out stability issues with VCCIN, Vcore and Vring. It won't focus as hard on RAM as GSAT however.


Ok, I will target 6h occt from now on.

I can seem to find GSAT stress test though?


----------



## Desolutional

GSAT is "stressapptest" available on Linux installations and LiveCDs using "sudo apt-get install stressapptest".


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Ok, I will target 6h occt from now on.
> 
> I can seem to find GSAT stress test though?


You'll find more about it here, second bluish box of first post:

official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread

You do need Linux, as you'll see.


----------



## djgar

Beta version 0903 for Strix now available - anybody else adventurous? Don't forget to back up your image


----------



## mbze430

I really really wish ASUS would practice on putting changelog information with the BIOS


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You'll find more about it here, second bluish box of first post:
> 
> official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread
> 
> You do need Linux, as you'll see.


anything windows based that can do something similar to gsat?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Beta version 0903 for Strix now available - anybody else adventurous? Don't forget to back up your image


Well that explains why I couldn't get on the Asus Support Page for the X99A II last night too, ..... 0903 Beta Bios is out.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-A-II/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## vibraslap

Out for x99 Deluxe II as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I really really wish ASUS would put changelog information with the BIOS


Seconded


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> JPMBOY..... Just for ****s and giggles I did try this current 4 x8gb kit @ 3200mhz @ 17/18/18/44 2t and pc posted and booted... so at least i know i have a IMC that can atleast do 3200... but even with 1.4v applied to ram i was getting errors in memtest. I did order the ram that was recommended to me ( g.skill CL14 @ 3200 32gb kit) and hoping that will get me a little better results. Thanks


JPMBOY.... Just an update on that g.Skill CL14 DDR4 32gb 3200mhz kit. It came in today, i installed it, set XMP (Was just gonna manually set timings but figured i'd use XMP for the first time ever) and pc booted, posted and I installed Win10 fresh, everything is AMAZING! DAMN GREAT RAM. Never thought i'd have an X99 @ DDR3256 speeds and be stable and only use 1.35v. Im so in shock! Appreciate those of you that made me spend 239$ on this ram LOL!! Finally a good end result! Oh, and my Latency is 49ns @ 14-14-14-34 1T im very impressed. Great motherboard, and great ram!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> JPMBOY.... Just an update on that g.Skill CL14 DDR4 32gb 3200mhz kit. It came in today, i installed it, set XMP (Was just gonna manually set timings but figured i'd use XMP for the first time ever) and pc booted, posted and I installed Win10 fresh, everything is AMAZING! DAMN GREAT RAM. Never thought i'd have an X99 @ DDR3256 speeds and be stable and only use 1.35v. Im so in shock! Appreciate those of you that made me spend 239$ on this ram LOL!! Finally a good end result! Oh, and my Latency is 49ns @ 14-14-14-34 1T im very impressed. Great motherboard, and great ram!


cool.
make sure to actually test the stability of the ram with those settings.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_20


----------



## mbze430

I really really wish ASUS would practice on putting changelog information with the BIOS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> JPMBOY.... Just an update on that g.Skill CL14 DDR4 32gb 3200mhz kit. It came in today, i installed it, set XMP (Was just gonna manually set timings but figured i'd use XMP for the first time ever) and pc booted, posted and I installed Win10 fresh, everything is AMAZING! DAMN GREAT RAM. Never thought i'd have an X99 @ DDR3256 speeds and be stable and only use 1.35v. Im so in shock! Appreciate those of you that made me spend 239$ on this ram LOL!! Finally a good end result! Oh, and my Latency is 49ns @ 14-14-14-34 1T im very impressed. Great motherboard, and great ram!


that is not bad. I bought a set of 64GB HyperX Fury 2400 CL15 kit for $255 (shipped no tax). was able to clock them at 3000mhz at 16-18-18-38 T1 v1.37. They would go to 3200 at CL18 but I feel that might be counter effective. But for $255 for 64GB, thought that was really good. Latency is alright... at 68ns


----------



## PinkSlippers

Well, it's official my ASUS Sabertooth X99 died on me last night!

The ordeal started when I went to install new NVIDIA drivers for my 980. Nvidia prompted me to restart after uninstalling the current drivers and then **poof**.

Now, I'm unable to get the system to post. I've exhausted every angle, pulled all the ram, running one stick only, pulled the GPU, tried an alternate GPU, pulled entire mobo to check for grounding issues. But alas, nothing!

The system gets hung up during post on 00D6 "Test NVRAM". I cannot get past this point, I've tried: clearing cmos, using bios flashback to succesfully flash the latest bios, as well as the existing bios.

ASUS support was well...yea..let's not even talk about that tragedy. I bought this board for the 5-year warranty and it hasnt even made it past the 450 day mark. Very sad, looking at other x99 boards at the moment so if anyone has a solid recommendation I'm all ears!


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> CPU OCCT
> Large data set
> Automatic 12 threads
> 64 bit
> Infinite (8 hours)
> 
> Correct settings?
> 
> Does RB have any advantage over OCCT?


When I ran OCCT some weeks ago (I don't run it anymore), it was 12 houurs. 8 hours is "ok".
Advantage of Realbench is that it stresses the GPU also.
For gaming rig, Realbench is a must to ensure stability.

OCCT stability is "Golden" for every computer, not only gaming.
It ensures stability for extreme heavy loads


----------



## GRABibus

New beta BIOS 0903 has been issued for Deluxe II.

What are the improvments versus 0801 ?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> When I ran OCCT some weeks ago (I don't run it anymore), it was 12 houurs. 8 hours is "ok".
> Advantage of Realbench is that it stresses the GPU also.
> For gaming rig, Realbench is a must to ensure stability.
> 
> OCCT stability is "Golden" for every computer, not only gaming.
> It ensures stability for extreme heavy loads


So I must run OCCT for at least 12 hours to ensure stability?

I have run Realbench for target 8 hours, didn't crash the GPU. But there is no option to run unlimited time.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*
> 
> Well, it's official my ASUS Sabertooth X99 died on me last night!
> 
> The ordeal started when I went to install new NVIDIA drivers for my 980. Nvidia prompted me to restart after uninstalling the current drivers and then **poof**.
> 
> Now, I'm unable to get the system to post. I've exhausted every angle, pulled all the ram, running one stick only, pulled the GPU, tried an alternate GPU, pulled entire mobo to check for grounding issues. But alas, nothing!
> 
> The system gets hung up during post on 00D6 "Test NVRAM". I cannot get past this point, I've tried: clearing cmos, using bios flashback to succesfully flash the latest bios, as well as the existing bios.
> 
> ASUS support was well...yea..let's not even talk about that tragedy. I bought this board for the 5-year warranty and it hasnt even made it past the 450 day mark. Very sad, looking at other x99 boards at the moment so if anyone has a solid recommendation I'm all ears!


Hmmmm so Asus isn't replacing under warranty ?

My X99A-3.1 died similarly , Realbench had just finish and suddenly the Nvidia Driver stop responding and then recovered , so I decided to reboot to make sure the NV Driver was refreshed and that was it .....no reboot, no nada. The Store replaced the Board 3 times and then I was given a X99A II but it turned out the original issue had killed the 5820k too , so that went to Intel for RMA too.

KB


----------



## PinkSlippers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*
> 
> Well, it's official my ASUS Sabertooth X99 died on me last night!
> 
> The ordeal started when I went to install new NVIDIA drivers for my 980. Nvidia prompted me to restart after uninstalling the current drivers and then **poof**.
> 
> Now, I'm unable to get the system to post. I've exhausted every angle, pulled all the ram, running one stick only, pulled the GPU, tried an alternate GPU, pulled entire mobo to check for grounding issues. But alas, nothing!
> 
> The system gets hung up during post on 00D6 "Test NVRAM". I cannot get past this point, I've tried: clearing cmos, using bios flashback to succesfully flash the latest bios, as well as the existing bios.
> 
> ASUS support was well...yea..let's not even talk about that tragedy. I bought this board for the 5-year warranty and it hasnt even made it past the 450 day mark. Very sad, looking at other x99 boards at the moment so if anyone has a solid recommendation I'm all ears!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm so Asus isn't replacing under warranty ?
> 
> My X99A-3.1 died similarly , Realbench had just finish and suddenly the Nvidia Driver stop responding and then recovered , so I decided to reboot to make sure the NV Driver was refreshed and that was it .....no reboot, no nada. The Store replaced the Board 3 times and then I was given a X99A II but it turned out the original issue had killed the 5820k too , so that went to Intel for RMA too.
> 
> KB
Click to expand...

Oh nooo. I really hope my 5820 is ok... They refused to advance RMA me and I use this rig for work. They want 7 business days to repair it if I send it in. I've read horror stories of this process.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*
> 
> Well, it's official my ASUS Sabertooth X99 died on me last night!
> 
> The ordeal started when I went to install new NVIDIA drivers for my 980. Nvidia prompted me to restart after uninstalling the current drivers and then **poof**.
> 
> Now, I'm unable to get the system to post. I've exhausted every angle, pulled all the ram, running one stick only, pulled the GPU, tried an alternate GPU, pulled entire mobo to check for grounding issues. But alas, nothing!
> 
> The system gets hung up during post on 00D6 "Test NVRAM". I cannot get past this point, I've tried: clearing cmos, using bios flashback to succesfully flash the latest bios, as well as the existing bios.
> 
> ASUS support was well...yea..let's not even talk about that tragedy. I bought this board for the 5-year warranty and it hasnt even made it past the 450 day mark. Very sad, looking at other x99 boards at the moment so if anyone has a solid recommendation I'm all ears!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm so Asus isn't replacing under warranty ?
> 
> My X99A-3.1 died similarly , Realbench had just finish and suddenly the Nvidia Driver stop responding and then recovered , so I decided to reboot to make sure the NV Driver was refreshed and that was it .....no reboot, no nada. The Store replaced the Board 3 times and then I was given a X99A II but it turned out the original issue had killed the 5820k too , so that went to Intel for RMA too.
> 
> KB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh nooo. I really hope my 5820 is ok... They refused to advance RMA me and I use this rig for work. They want 7 business days to repair it if I send it in. I've read horror stories of this process.
Click to expand...

Sorry didn't mean to ruin your night...I have heard it can take 2-3 weeks but I was more thinking if it's possible to borrow a CPU to try that 1st , just incase.

I could see Solderballs next to the PCIe Slot and one of the rect. black and white chips looked like it had been cooked , it was a different color than the others nearby.

Not saying that is your issue but it's strangely similar , at 1st I thought I had killed the GTX 970 , but like you couldn't get any other card to post either.


----------



## djgar

My initial experience with BIOS 0903:

Beta is Bettah!









I got better overclocking: 4587 CPU with 1.38 adaptive turbo instead of 1.385 with 3.5 hours RealBench (OK, 209 minutes then RB died), and was able to get my ram to 13-15-12-17-CR1 with 1.43 vdimm with 80 minutes GSAT (no spiking).


----------



## TK421

X99 Deluxe bios still 3301 :|


----------



## vibraslap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> New beta BIOS 0903 has been issued for Deluxe II.
> 
> What are the improvments versus 0801 ?


That's always the question isn't it?


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm still using 0601, don't see any reason to move from it.


----------



## Jpmboy

SAme here. once I have a solid bios running, unless it's needed for a new device or fixes a known bug, I stick with it. My R5E goes back to 1701 as soon as i put the 5960X back in it.


----------



## GRABibus

I keep my 0801 at the moment, no issue so far with it.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So I must run OCCT for at least 12 hours to ensure stability?


Depends which kind of stability you are looking for
Passing several hours of OCCT with no fail ensures that your rig will be "Rock stable" even with extreme heavy loads.
If you have the right cooling and if you wanna the "Rock stability" versus 99% of loads, then you have to run OCCT.

Quote:


> I have run Realbench for target 8 hours, didn't crash the GPU. But there is no option to run unlimited time.


Didn't crash the GPU ? ....
The target is to have no crash for the system globally, noty only the GPU.

From my side, I do :
8 hours Realbench 16GB RAM
8 hours HCI MemTest (For RAM stability and "RAM + Cache" interactions stability)
4 hours of Aida64 "Cache" for Cache stability alone
4 hours of Aida64 "CPU+FPU"


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Did anybody experience a change in max stable clocks when changing the motherboard? I had to reduce the 24/7 clocks by 2 bins after switching to X99, I get artifacts with the same clocks that were stable with my previous Z97...


Any of you has had a similar experience? Any pointers? From Asus Z97 Pro-Gamer to Asus X99 Strix Gaming.


----------



## djgar

I'm getting better OC and stability with the 0903 beta, but as always, YMMV ...

I stopped my RB test after 4 hours so I could get some sleep, Today I tightened my timings a bit from 13-15-12-17CR1 to 13-15-12-16CR1 which would not pass GSAT with 0801 but now had no problem with 80 minutes / no spiking.

4587 CPU Strap 100 BCLK 99.7 46x
3790 Cache 37x NB mult
DDR4 3390 13-15-12-16-CR1
1.380 VCORE adap turbo
1.30 VCACHE @ .340 offset
1.20 VCCSA @ .210 offset
1.43 VDIMM
1.96 VINPUT / LLC +8
1.10 VCCIO CPU
Auto VTTDR
Phase Control CPU opt / DRAM - std
CPU current 130% / DRAM Current 130%


----------



## TK421

What does LLC do anyway? Adjust vdroop?


----------



## djgar

At that level it will increase vccin at the higher turbo speed.


----------



## TK421

I have it at 7, does it benefit using higher number?


----------



## litster

Hi everyone. I have a couple questions on motherboard and CPU compatibility. My current system is a Haswell-E 5960X running on Asus Deluxe (the original). I just bought an Asus Rampage V 10 Edition and I will move my 5960X over to the new motherboard. Can I use the recommended G.Skill TridentZ 3200 cl14 DIMMs with the 5960X? I read on the Rampage V's QVL list and it says the DIMMs on the list are qualified for Boradwell-E only. Can Hawell-E's memory controller handle the newer, faster RAM? Thanks.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Hi everyone. I have a couple questions on motherboard and CPU compatibility. My current system is a Haswell-E 5960X running on Asus Deluxe (the original). I just bought an Asus Rampage V 10 Edition and I will move my 5960X over to the new motherboard. Can I use the recommended G.Skill TridentZ 3200 cl14 DIMMs with the 5960X? I read on the Rampage V's QVL list and it says the DIMMs on the list are qualified for Boradwell-E only. Can Hawell-E's memory controller handle the newer, faster RAM? Thanks.


You can use those ram, I know more than 4 ppl here that uses the TZ 3200c14 without issue on their 5960X here, it will of course depend on your cpu IMC.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I have it at 7, does it benefit using higher number?


Only if you need it for stability at high OC settings.


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You can use those ram, I know more than 4 ppl here that uses the TZ 3200c14 without issue on their 5960X here, it will of course depend on your cpu IMC.


Thank you Kimir! I will give it a try!


----------



## djgar

I forgot to add about Strix BIOS 0903 - it now automatically determines whether your fans are DC or PWM


----------



## TK421

How much is an extreme oc?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How much is an extreme oc?


When you can't get it stable without smoking the CPU ... then go back a bit


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I forgot to add about Strix BIOS 0903 - it now automatically determines whether your fans are DC or PWM


missed that 1st thing I did was turn on raid and switch the fans to DC ....not sure if the same on X99a II though ?

And thanks for your Adaptive settings earlier , I decided it was time to try it out since I was updating the bios anyway, and temps seem a bit lower.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Any of you has had a similar experience? Any pointers? From Asus Z97 Pro-Gamer to Asus X99 Strix Gaming.


are you trying to compare clock frequencies between two different architectures? Z97 and x99?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you trying to compare clock frequencies between two different architectures? Z97 and x99?


Lol I think they are. I guess they must not have understood what the -E part stood for.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> When you can't get it stable without smoking the CPU ... then go back a bit


:|


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you trying to compare clock frequencies between two different architectures? Z97 and x99?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Lol I think they are. I guess they must not have understood what the -E part stood for.


My bad, I didn't quote the right post. What I meant to compare is the max. clocks of a GTX 1080. I had to reduce it by 2 bins when I switched to X99.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> My bad, I didn't quote the right post. What I meant to compare is the max. clocks of a GTX 1080. I had to reduce it by 2 bins when I switched to X99.


lol - that make even less sense.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Hi everyone. I have a couple questions on motherboard and CPU compatibility. My current system is a Haswell-E 5960X running on Asus Deluxe (the original). I just bought an Asus Rampage V 10 Edition and I will move my 5960X over to the new motherboard. Can I use the recommended G.Skill TridentZ 3200 cl14 DIMMs with the 5960X? I read on the Rampage V's QVL list and it says the DIMMs on the list are qualified for Boradwell-E only. Can Hawell-E's memory controller handle the newer, faster RAM? Thanks.


YES, I just bought the exact 32gb kit and operating just fine @ DDR4 3256MHz speeds @ 14/14/14/35 1T on my X99A-II board


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> YES, I just bought the exact 32gb kit and operating just fine @ DDR4 3256MHz speeds @ 14/14/14/35 1T on my X99A-II board


Thanks newls1! Very good to know that it works with Haswell-E. Thanks.


----------



## cookiesowns

Anyone have the block diagram for the X99 Deluxe II ? To be specific I want to see what the PCIe lane arrangement is with the U.2 connectors on both a 28 lane CPU and 40 lane CPU

Trying to test out the P3700's in RAID-0 with ZFS / Windows storage spaces on a test bed.

I don't think I have enough lanes though to run a x8 GPU w/ 2x x4 U.2's and a x8 40GbE NIC.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Anyone have the block diagram for the X99 Deluxe II ? To be specific I want to see what the PCIe lane arrangement is with the U.2 connectors on both a 28 lane CPU and 40 lane CPU
> 
> Trying to test out the P3700's in RAID-0 with ZFS / Windows storage spaces on a test bed.
> 
> I don't think I have enough lanes though to run a x8 GPU w/ 2x x4 U.2's and a x8 40GbE NIC.


RTFM








Might have to calculate with U.2 information from other pages in the manual.
Page 25-28 of 128 for lanes
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DLX_II/E11357_X99-DELUXE_II_UM_WEB.pdf
Page 95 for U.2
Quote:


> PCIEX16_3 shares bandwidth with M.2 and U.2_2. It will run at X8 mode if M.2 or U.2_2 is
> enabled


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdrawkcab*
> 
> RTFM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to calculate with U.2 information from other pages in the manual.
> Page 25-28 of 128 for lanes
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DLX_II/E11357_X99-DELUXE_II_UM_WEB.pdf
> Page 95 for U.2


Still not the same as block diagram. The block diagram usually shows what devices or on what and which lanes from CPU are switched using a PCIe switch.


----------



## PinkSlippers

My ASUS sabertooth x99 just took out my 5820k as well....just as you said. I picked up an x99-A II Board today and put my old 5820k in it...same boot loop without getting to POST.

This is really a shame...I see lots of similar reports on intel forums as well. I had about 460 days on the sabertooth + 5820k.

The question is, should I try my intel 5820k replacement in my old sabertooth, or just cut my losses and stick with the new ASUS X99A II board? How are you liking yours?


----------



## KedarWolf

Interesting trick.

On your Desktop in Windows 10 (I think it works for Windows 7 and 8 as well) make a folder, name it "GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}" without the quotations, you have access to pretty much every setting you can change in Windows on your PC!


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Interesting trick.
> 
> On your Desktop in Windows 10 (I think it works for Windows 7 and 8 as well) make a folder, name it "GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}" without the quotations, you have access to pretty much every setting you can change in Windows on your PC!


Yes works great even as far back as XP IIRC....


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*
> 
> My ASUS sabertooth x99 just took out my 5820k as well....just as you said. I picked up an x99-A II Board today and put my old 5820k in it...same boot loop without getting to POST.
> 
> This is really a shame...I see lots of similar reports on intel forums as well. I had about 460 days on the sabertooth + 5820k.
> 
> The question is, should I try my intel 5820k replacement in my old sabertooth, or just cut my losses and stick with the new ASUS X99A II board? How are you liking yours?


Hi PS I guess you are "talking" to me ? (no quote)

That is exactly what my Dead CPU was doing , it would not Post but would go to Bios strangely, My Supplier did no believe me either but after 3 x X99A-3.1 MB's and then a X99A II and still nothing they finally agreed to test the CPU for me...Even the Tech at the Store didn't believe me, I could tell he thought I was a Computer Building Noob and had screwed up somehow, but 3 days later he called to say I was right







. Still had to do the CPU RMA myself as outside their 30 day RMA policy though.

Intel Does cross Ship though with a CC , however it took almost two weeks for me to get the Service Request Setup as the Website would not not let me in to make an account, I couldn't even get the online chat to work, still not sure why, but in the End my Supplier made an account for me somehow and then let me do the Rest, no sure if they were in the middle of upgrading the Website or what.You will need the FPO and ATPO the numbers off the top of the CPU to get started.

https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/warranty-center.html

I would stick with the 2nd Series Board ,(X99A II) I think there is something inherently wrong for some 1st series boards for this to happen, sell the RMA'd Sabertooth when you get it back, perhaps get a nice 6900K and sell the 5820K with the board too


----------



## PinkSlippers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*
> 
> My ASUS sabertooth x99 just took out my 5820k as well....just as you said. I picked up an x99-A II Board today and put my old 5820k in it...same boot loop without getting to POST.
> 
> This is really a shame...I see lots of similar reports on intel forums as well. I had about 460 days on the sabertooth + 5820k.
> 
> The question is, should I try my intel 5820k replacement in my old sabertooth, or just cut my losses and stick with the new ASUS X99A II board? How are you liking yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi PS I guess you are "talking" to me ? (no quote)
> 
> That is exactly what my Dead CPU was doing , it would not Post but would go to Bios strangely, My Supplier did no believe me either but after 3 x X99A-3.1 MB's and then a X99A II and still nothing they finally agreed to test the CPU for me...Even the Tech at the Store didn't believe me, I could tell he thought I was a Computer Building Noob and had screwed up somehow, but 3 days later he called to say I was right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still had to do the CPU RMA myself as outside their 30 day RMA policy though.
> 
> Intel Does cross Ship though with a CC , however it took almost two weeks for me to get the Service Request Setup as the Website would not not let me in to make an account, I couldn't even get the online chat to work, still not sure why, but in the End my Supplier made an account for me somehow and then let me do the Rest, no sure if they were in the middle of upgrading the Website or what.You will need the FPO and ATPO the numbers off the top of the CPU to get started.
> 
> https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/warranty-center.html
> 
> I would stick with the 2nd Series Board ,(X99A II) I think there is something inherently wrong for some 1st series boards for this to happen, sell the RMA'd Sabertooth when you get it back, perhaps get a nice 6900K and sell the 5820K with the board too
Click to expand...

Thanks! I got the service request in last night. Anxiously awaiting a reply after this holiday is over. In my 20+ years of PC building this is the first processor that's ever died on me. It took me so long to diagnose the CPU as the culprit because I kept thinking there's no way my CPU is dead. Now I know...


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*
> 
> My ASUS sabertooth x99 just took out my 5820k as well....just as you said. I picked up an x99-A II Board today and put my old 5820k in it...same boot loop without getting to POST.
> 
> This is really a shame...I see lots of similar reports on intel forums as well. I had about 460 days on the sabertooth + 5820k.
> 
> The question is, should I try my intel 5820k replacement in my old sabertooth, or just cut my losses and stick with the new ASUS X99A II board? How are you liking yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi PS I guess you are "talking" to me ? (no quote)
> 
> That is exactly what my Dead CPU was doing , it would not Post but would go to Bios strangely, My Supplier did no believe me either but after 3 x X99A-3.1 MB's and then a X99A II and still nothing they finally agreed to test the CPU for me...Even the Tech at the Store didn't believe me, I could tell he thought I was a Computer Building Noob and had screwed up somehow, but 3 days later he called to say I was right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still had to do the CPU RMA myself as outside their 30 day RMA policy though.
> 
> Intel Does cross Ship though with a CC , however it took almost two weeks for me to get the Service Request Setup as the Website would not not let me in to make an account, I couldn't even get the online chat to work, still not sure why, but in the End my Supplier made an account for me somehow and then let me do the Rest, no sure if they were in the middle of upgrading the Website or what.You will need the FPO and ATPO the numbers off the top of the CPU to get started.
> 
> https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/warranty-center.html
> 
> I would stick with the 2nd Series Board ,(X99A II) I think there is something inherently wrong for some 1st series boards for this to happen, sell the RMA'd Sabertooth when you get it back, perhaps get a nice 6900K and sell the 5820K with the board too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I got the service request in last night. Anxiously awaiting a reply after this holiday is over. In my 20+ years of PC building this is the first processor that's ever died on me. It took me so long to diagnose the CPU as the culprit because I kept thinking there's no way my CPU is dead. Now I know...
Click to expand...

Wasn't my 1st thought either, and once I figured it out it still took weeks to get it sorted out with my Supplier, ( I tried 3 other MB 1st) so at least your's is moving along faster...but I think i ended up with a better MB in the end , so hopefully things only look up from here and I can finally use it as my "Daily Driver" instead of on the Testbed.

once the Service Request Agent asks some questions (don't go into details







) and gets a copy of the Receipt, (add it if you haven't to your ticket) he will send the Request over to the RMA dept, after that it is pretty quick with Crossship , they will call for your CC No.# , at least they didnt do it online two months back.

KB.


----------



## Kbird

Hi ,
Does anyone have any idea what the difference between Realbench 2.43 and 2.44 is ?

My OC was fine in 2.43 ,running 32gb Stress test for upto an hour with no issues while figuring out my voltages etc , but I saw on the ROG Forums the link to RB was now for 2.44 , so got it and now RB fails every run sometimes in minutes , no windows Crashes , it is usually a Luxmark64 Error ( tried NV 372.54 and 372.70) or a couple of times a Blender Error.

Perhaps OC just wasn't good after all ? but have played with voltages a bit and it hasn't helped so far.

KB


----------



## GRABibus

Do you have any softwares as MSI AfterBurner or Précision X opened during test ?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Do you have any softwares as MSI AfterBurner or Précision X opened during test ?


Actually yes but no OC set except Power and Core Voltage to Max , this is required with the MUMOD Bios I'm using on the GTX 970

ignore driver version , it is an old pic



MUMOD BIOS THREAD

http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-10xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Actually yes but no OC set except Power and Core Voltage to Max , this is required with the MUMOD Bios I'm using on the GTX 970
> 
> ignore driver version , it is an old pic
> 
> 
> 
> MUMOD BIOS THREAD
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-10xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


I had this kind of issues With AfterBurner opened during RB stress test.
Close it (or PX) and restart your test to see if it helps.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Actually yes but no OC set except Power and Core Voltage to Max , this is required with the MUMOD Bios I'm using on the GTX 970
> 
> ignore driver version , it is an old pic
> 
> 
> 
> MUMOD BIOS THREAD
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-10xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking
> 
> 
> 
> I had this kind of issues With AfterBurner opened during RB stress test.
> Close it (or PX) and restart your test to see if it helps.
Click to expand...

Thanks I'll try it , just strange that RB 2.43 is fine but 2.44 crashes constantly......

do you always RB StressTest with the amount of RAM installed in Computer ? ie 32GB in my case....

Thanks,

KB


----------



## Kimir

I don't personally, because I already tested my RAM with GSAT and no application that I use will ever stress CPU+RAM+CG like Realbench does set like this.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Thanks I'll try it , just strange that RB 2.43 is fine but 2.44 crashes constantly......
> 
> do you always RB StressTest with the amount of RAM installed in Computer ? ie 32GB in my case....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> KB


Yes, I test With My RAM amount systèm .
But I got the issue of luxmark error With 2.43 when AfterBurner Was opened....


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Thanks I'll try it , just strange that RB 2.43 is fine but 2.44 crashes constantly......
> 
> do you always RB StressTest with the amount of RAM installed in Computer ? ie 32GB in my case....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I test With My RAM amount systèm .
> But I got the issue of luxmark error With 2.43 when AfterBurner Was opened....
Click to expand...

I was having that about a month ago , but I think by raising the SA voltage then, it disappeared and I haven't seen it since but maybe that was just a coincidence?

Does anyone have a good Tutorial link on using Adaptive and Offset , I need to bone up on that now I think i have found my Voltages manually,

Thx.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I was having that about a month ago , but I think by raising the SA voltage then, it disappeared and I haven't seen it since but maybe that was just a coincidence?
> 
> Does anyone have a good Tutorial link on using Adaptive and Offset , I need to bone up on that now I think i have found my Voltages manually,
> 
> Thx.


For Vcore adpatative, you just have to set in :
CPU Core voltage => Adpatative
Offset mode sign => +
CPU Core voltage offset => Auto
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage => Target final Vcore value

If you want Vcore=1.25V, then Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage = 1.25V.

For Vcache, it is offset :
CPU Cache voltage => Offset
Offset mode sign => +
CPU cache voltage offset => Value in addition to idle Bios value to reach your target Vcache

Example, for my side, I set CPU cache voltage offset to 0.276V to have Vcache load = 1.22V


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I was having that about a month ago , but I think by raising the SA voltage then, it disappeared and I haven't seen it since but maybe that was just a coincidence?
> 
> Does anyone have a good Tutorial link on using Adaptive and Offset , I need to bone up on that now I think i have found my Voltages manually,
> 
> Thx.
> 
> 
> 
> For Vcore adpatative, you just have to set in :
> CPU Core voltage => Adpatative
> Offset mode sign => +
> CPU Core voltage offset => Auto
> Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage => Target final Vcore value
> 
> If you want Vcore=1.25V, then Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage = 1.25V.
> 
> For Vcache, it is offset :
> CPU Cache voltage => Offset
> Offset mode sign => +
> CPU cache voltage offset => Value in addition to idle Bios value to reach your target Vcache
> 
> Example, for my side, I set CPU cache voltage offset to 0.276V to have Vcache load = 1.22V
Click to expand...

Thanks for the Help Grabi









It looks like you maybe right about MSI AfterBurner Causing the LuxMark64.exe Issues in RealBench 2.44 , I am testing right now again , still has me wondering though as other than maxing the power slider and voltage sliders so the card can Ramp up if needed , there is no actual OC on the GFX card , other than that already applied to the Bios by the MUMOD bios. Ill have to ask the MUMOD Author Laithan about it .

Thanks.

KB.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi ,
> Does anyone have any idea what the difference between Realbench 2.43 and 2.44 is ?
> 
> My OC was fine in 2.43 ,running 32gb Stress test for upto an hour with no issues while figuring out my voltages etc , but I saw on the ROG Forums the link to RB was now for 2.44 , so got it and now RB fails every run sometimes in minutes , no windows Crashes , it is usually a Luxmark64 Error ( tried NV 372.54 and 372.70) or a couple of times a Blender Error.
> 
> Perhaps OC just wasn't good after all ? but have played with voltages a bit and it hasn't helped so far.
> 
> KB


I switched to 2.44 because of Broadwell-E support. Did you copy the 2.44 into your 2.43 folder? I just deleted my 2.43 folder first then copied the 2.44 folder.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi ,
> Does anyone have any idea what the difference between Realbench 2.43 and 2.44 is ?
> 
> My OC was fine in 2.43 ,running 32gb Stress test for upto an hour with no issues while figuring out my voltages etc , but I saw on the ROG Forums the link to RB was now for 2.44 , so got it and now RB fails every run sometimes in minutes , no windows Crashes , it is usually a Luxmark64 Error ( tried NV 372.54 and 372.70) or a couple of times a Blender Error.
> 
> Perhaps OC just wasn't good after all ? but have played with voltages a bit and it hasn't helped so far.
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> I switched to 2.44 because of Broadwell-E support. Did you copy the 2.44 into your 2.43 folder? I just deleted my 2.43 folder first then copied the 2.44 folder.
Click to expand...

No I actually extracted them into different Folders so I could test with each of them, incase 2.44 wasn't upto snuff or something. So I am now wondering if it is MSI AB after Gabi's comments.

Well it seems my understanding of adaptive and offset etc is okay after all , still getting the same error codes of 94 ( usually) or 95 or 96 at boot at the moment , perhaps I need a manual CPU Input too ? 1.92-1.94v ? Or does SA Offset not work the same way or not really work at all ?

KB


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> No I actually extracted them into different Folders so I could test with each of them, incase 2.44 wasn't upto snuff or something. So I am now wondering if it is MSI AB after Gabi's comments.
> 
> Well it seems my understanding of adaptive and offset etc is okay after all , still getting the same error codes of 94 ( usually) or 95 or 96 at boot at the moment , perhaps I need a manual CPU Input too ? 1.92-1.94v ? Or does SA Offset not work the same way or not really work at all ?
> 
> KB


You're using adaptive only on vcore, right? Adaptive on vcache does not work. Also, adaptive vcore needs strap 100 - it won't work properly in strap 125. SA offset works fine.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> No I actually extracted them into different Folders so I could test with each of them, incase 2.44 wasn't upto snuff or something. So I am now wondering if it is MSI AB after Gabi's comments.
> 
> Well it seems my understanding of adaptive and offset etc is okay after all , still getting the same error codes of 94 ( usually) or 95 or 96 at boot at the moment , perhaps I need a manual CPU Input too ? 1.92-1.94v ? Or does SA Offset not work the same way or not really work at all ?
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> You're using adaptive only on vcore, right? Adaptive on vcache does not work. Also, adaptive vcore needs strap 100 - it won't work properly in strap 125. SA offset works fine.
Click to expand...

Oh well there you go







wasting my time again







yes I am on 125mhz Strap as my memory will only go past 2666 if on 125 with the 5820k , to 3000mhz.

and yes adaptive is only on VCore, I had Offset on the Cache but I wasn't aware it doesn't work on 125 Strap , and Grabi wouldn't be aware I am on 125 either.....

So I guess it is back to Manual Mode for All for me since on 125 ? or am I better off with memory on 2133 on the 100 strap and tighter timings possibly?

Thx KB


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Oh well there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasting my time again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I am on 125mhz Strap as my memory will only go past 2666 if on 125 with the 5820k , to 3000mhz.
> 
> and yes adaptive is only on VCore, I had Offset on the Cache but I wasn't aware it doesn't work on 125 Strap , and Grabi wouldn't be aware I am on 125 either.....
> 
> So I guess it is back to Manual Mode for All for me since on 125 ? or am I better off with memory on 2133 on the 100 strap and tighter timings possibly?
> 
> Thx KB


I use offset vcore on 125 strap - works fine and more efficient than manual. But I used adaptive with my old 5820K in 100 strap and had no problems going beyond 2666 for my dram speed.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Oh well there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasting my time again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I am on 125mhz Strap as my memory will only go past 2666 if on 125 with the 5820k , to 3000mhz.
> 
> and yes adaptive is only on VCore, I had Offset on the Cache but I wasn't aware it doesn't work on 125 Strap , and Grabi wouldn't be aware I am on 125 either.....
> 
> So I guess it is back to Manual Mode for All for me since on 125 ? or am I better off with memory on 2133 on the 100 strap and tighter timings possibly?
> 
> Thx KB
> 
> 
> 
> I use offset vcore on 125 strap - works fine and more efficient than manual. But I used adaptive with my old 5820K in 100 strap and had no problems going beyond 2666 for my dram speed.
Click to expand...

Thanks again I'll try that .....

Not sure why but both sets of memory and 3 different CPU's now on multiple MB's have all been the same for me , 125 strap or no 3000 RAM.
I have not tried again with the X99A II 901 bios though, since I'd given up on that....

KB

***Edit Djgar to the rescue







I am back in windows with Offset on the Vcore , simple when you know how









.


----------



## Kbird

Hi Thanks Djgar and Grabi , between you it looks like my OC isn't that bad after all , no crashes in RB since disabling MSI AB at Boot , and it seems happy on Offset Mode too.

I had left Vccio CPU V on Auto knowing it is supposed to be 1.05 but am monitoring Voltages with HWINFO64 while playing with Offset and RB but see Auto is setting at 1.248 .... what is the safe max Voltage for Vccio ? Should CPU Input be on Auto too? I had found 1.92-1.94 was working on Manual earlier.

I am at 4375 BTW on the 125 Strap

THX.

.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi Thanks Djgar and Grabi , between you it looks like my OC isn't that bad after all , no crashes in RB since disabling MSI AB at Boot , and it seems happy on Offset Mode too.
> 
> I had left Vccio CPU V on Auto knowing it is supposed to be 1.05 but am monitoring Voltages with HWINFO64 while playing with Offset and RB but see Auto is setting at 1.248 .... what is the safe max Voltage for Vccio ? Should CPU Input be on Auto too? I had found 1.92-1.94 was working on Manual earlier.
> 
> I am at 4375 BTW on the 125 Strap
> 
> THX.
> 
> .


You are welcome








Yes, auto value for Vccio is crazy..1.25V.
If you enter manually 1.25V for Vccio, you will have a red warning in the Bios for this value....

If you set it manually between 1.05V and 1.1V, you should be fine.

CPU input, you mean Vccin ?

Try to keep it at 1.95V max.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi Thanks Djgar and Grabi , between you it looks like my OC isn't that bad after all , no crashes in RB since disabling MSI AB at Boot , and it seems happy on Offset Mode too.
> 
> I had left Vccio CPU V on Auto knowing it is supposed to be 1.05 but am monitoring Voltages with HWINFO64 while playing with Offset and RB but see Auto is setting at 1.248 .... what is the safe max Voltage for Vccio ? Should CPU Input be on Auto too? I had found 1.92-1.94 was working on Manual earlier.
> 
> I am at 4375 BTW on the 125 Strap
> 
> THX.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, auto value for Vccio is crazy..1.25V.
> If you enter manually 1.25V for Vccio, you will have a red warning in the Bios for this value....
> 
> If you set it manually between 1.05V and 1.1V, you should be fine.
> 
> CPU input, you mean Vccin ?
> 
> Try to keep it at 1.95V max.
Click to expand...

Yes the Red Value when i tried manually is what had me worried , I had previously had it on 1.1v manually but was trying Auto as I kept getting that Crash in AB, which I have tonight figured out that it was not really MSI AB but the fact that my GTX 970 is a Gimped G1







and can't do what most G1 970's can on core, I knew it had the bad Hynix Mem already, but with the Sliders Maxed in MSI AB it was able to pull enough power to hit it's top Boost Speed of 1531 and quickly fail in 2.44 .... I guess something changed in RB 2.44 vs 2.43 as the Error doesn't occur there.

If I turn down the OC on the 970 1 bin to 1519 Boost RB 2.44 is fine , in fact it just finished a 10 loop Benchmark run with no issues and temps are bout 6 deg.C lower than yesterday on CoreMax etc.too with the new Offset Voltages.

Yes HWInfo64 sees CPU Input as Vccin , it is on 1.92v in the bios now but maxing at 1.952v ATM, as I guess I have Vccin Eventual on Auto , should I alter something or set the Eventual to 1.94v perhaps? .

Thanks again, good info.

KB.

.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Yes the Red Value when i tried manually is what had me worried , I had previously had it on 1.1v manually but was trying Auto as I kept getting that Crash in AB, which I have tonight figured out that it was not really MSI AB but the fact that my GTX 970 is a Gimped G1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and can't do what most G1 970's can on core, I knew it had the bad Hynix Mem already, but with the Sliders Maxed in MSI AB it was able to pull enough power to hit it's top Boost Speed of 1531 and quickly fail in 2.44 .... I guess something changed in RB 2.44 vs 2.43 as the Error doesn't occur there.
> 
> If I turn down the OC on the 970 1 bin to 1519 Boost RB 2.44 is fine , in fact it just finished a 10 loop Benchmark run with no issues and temps are bout 6 deg.C lower than yesterday on CoreMax etc.too with the new Offset Voltages.
> 
> Yes HWInfo64 sees CPU Input as Vccin , it is on 1.92v in the bios now but maxing at 1.952v ATM, as I guess I have Vccin Eventual on Auto , should I alter something or set the Eventual to 1.94v perhaps? .
> 
> Thanks again, good info.
> 
> KB.
> 
> .


So, MSI AB opened during RB stress test Was the issue ?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Yes the Red Value when i tried manually is what had me worried , I had previously had it on 1.1v manually but was trying Auto as I kept getting that Crash in AB, which I have tonight figured out that it was not really MSI AB but the fact that my GTX 970 is a Gimped G1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and can't do what most G1 970's can on core, I knew it had the bad Hynix Mem already, but with the Sliders Maxed in MSI AB it was able to pull enough power to hit it's top Boost Speed of 1531 and quickly fail in 2.44 .... I guess something changed in RB 2.44 vs 2.43 as the Error doesn't occur there.
> 
> If I turn down the OC on the 970 1 bin to 1519 Boost RB 2.44 is fine , in fact it just finished a 10 loop Benchmark run with no issues and temps are bout 6 deg.C lower than yesterday on CoreMax etc.too with the new Offset Voltages.
> 
> Yes HWInfo64 sees CPU Input as Vccin , it is on 1.92v in the bios now but maxing at 1.952v ATM, as I guess I have Vccin Eventual on Auto , should I alter something or set the Eventual to 1.94v perhaps? .
> 
> Thanks again, good info.
> 
> KB.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So, MSI AB opened during RB stress test Was the issue ?
Click to expand...

Not really No.... MSI AB was just allowing my GTX 970 to pull Full Boost Speed with the Sliders Maxed as suggested by LT of MUMOD.

With the OC MUMOD Bios Boost of 1531 core , it turns out is a TAD too much for my G1 970. I had not noticed issues in HeavenWard when testing it but RB 2.44 and OpenCl are a bit too much for it at Full Boost. Just not a Good OCing Card is all. Can't Blame MSI AB for that...

KB.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I was having that about a month ago , but I think by raising the SA voltage then, it disappeared and I haven't seen it since but maybe that was just a coincidence?
> 
> Does anyone have a good Tutorial link on using Adaptive and Offset , I need to bone up on that now I think i have found my Voltages manually,
> 
> Thx.


Sometimes when programs like AB are open polling devices, it can flag instability quicker. If the test doesn't fail and you're able to pass 1-2 hours with the application closed however, I would just use the machine for it's intended purpose and not think too much about it.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi Thanks Djgar and Grabi , between you it looks like my OC isn't that bad after all , no crashes in RB since disabling MSI AB at Boot , and it seems happy on Offset Mode too.
> 
> I had left Vccio CPU V on Auto knowing it is supposed to be 1.05 but am monitoring Voltages with HWINFO64 while playing with Offset and RB but see Auto is setting at 1.248 .... what is the safe max Voltage for Vccio ? Should CPU Input be on Auto too? I had found 1.92-1.94 was working on Manual earlier.
> 
> I am at 4375 BTW on the 125 Strap
> 
> THX.
> .


Happy to help for a change - I'm usually getting help here







. I tend to run things too close to the edge - Jpmboy, Praz, Scone and others probably have more sane advice







. I always run CPU vccin in manual (as do most), 1.92-1.94 sounds good. Vccio I had to run up to 1.15 for my edgy settings, but 1.05 manual should be good for you.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I was having that about a month ago , but I think by raising the SA voltage then, it disappeared and I haven't seen it since but maybe that was just a coincidence?
> 
> Does anyone have a good Tutorial link on using Adaptive and Offset , I need to bone up on that now I think i have found my Voltages manually,
> 
> Thx.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes when programs like AB are open polling devices, it can flag instability quicker. If the test doesn't fail and you're able to pass 1-2 hours with the application closed however, I would just use the machine for it's intended purpose and not think too much about it.
Click to expand...

In this case it wasn't a Polling issue , just a crappy Card







I will lower the Core Boost Bin 1 notch (20mhz) so it doesn't happen during a bit of gaming once I get this Computer off the Testbed and reflash the Bios. For those with 970 and 980 NV Cards MUMOD is worth looking into for a safe Boost in Performance , I am sure once there is an Editor for the 10 Series Cards @Laithan will be doing Bios's for those too.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-10xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi Thanks Djgar and Grabi , between you it looks like my OC isn't that bad after all , no crashes in RB since disabling MSI AB at Boot , and it seems happy on Offset Mode too.
> 
> I had left Vccio CPU V on Auto knowing it is supposed to be 1.05 but am monitoring Voltages with HWINFO64 while playing with Offset and RB but see Auto is setting at 1.248 .... what is the safe max Voltage for Vccio ? Should CPU Input be on Auto too? I had found 1.92-1.94 was working on Manual earlier.
> 
> I am at 4375 BTW on the 125 Strap
> 
> THX.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to help for a change - I'm usually getting help here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I tend to run things too close to the edge - Jpmboy, Praz, Scone and others probably have more sane advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I always run CPU vccin in manual (as do most), 1.92-1.94 sounds good. Vccio I had to run up to 1.15 for my edgy settings, but 1.05 manual should be good for you.
Click to expand...

So humble







you are always giving good advice here , so thanks again.

In fact for all my googling and reading 1000 pages ? of this thread I have not seen the Advice that Adaptive does not work on the 125mhz strap anywhere else , so that alone I am sure saved me another week or two of frustration with X99









KB.

.


----------



## KedarWolf

Should I RMA my Sabertooth X99 if on the settings that work with Manual will not work set on Fully Manual?

I was running some benchmarks, wouldn't boot on Fully Manual at 4.8GHZ CPU and 4.5GHZ cache but when I used the same voltages on Manual it booted and ran the benchmarks fine.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Should I RMA my Sabertooth X99 if on the settings that work with Manual will not work set on Fully Manual?
> 
> I was running some benchmarks, wouldn't boot on Fully Manual at 4.8GHZ CPU and 4.5GHZ cache but when I used the same voltages on Manual it booted and ran the benchmarks fine.


Bios Issue perhaps ?

Sorry I don't have enough experience or Knowledge of X99 to really Comment , perhaps @Praz will .

KB


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> In this case it wasn't a Polling issue , just a crappy Card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will lower the Core Boost Bin 1 notch (20mhz) so it doesn't happen during a bit of gaming once I get this Computer off the Testbed and reflash the Bios. For those with 970 and 980 NV Cards MUMOD is worth looking into for a safe Boost in Performance , I am sure once there is an Editor for the 10 Series Cards @Laithan will be doing Bios's for those too.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-10xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking
> So humble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are always giving good advice here , so thanks again.
> 
> In fact for all my googling and reading 1000 pages ? of this thread I have not seen the Advice that Adaptive does not work on the 125mhz strap anywhere else , so that alone I am sure saved me another week or two of frustration with X99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KB.
> .


That info is out there somewhere in the thread, where I got it from probably Raja or Praz IIR - it's just too much to read







.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> *Should I RMA my Sabertooth X99 if on the settings that work with Manual will not work set on Fully Manual?*
> 
> I was running some benchmarks, wouldn't boot on Fully Manual at 4.8GHZ CPU and 4.5GHZ cache but when I used the same voltages on Manual it booted and ran the benchmarks fine.


No


----------



## TK421

I bump my cache *from default 30 to 32 with +20mv addon*. Temps seem normal for a 6-hour OCCT stability test?

CPU vCore 1.3v for 4.3GHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Should I RMA my Sabertooth X99 if on the settings that work with Manual will not work set on Fully Manual?
> 
> I was running some benchmarks, wouldn't boot on Fully Manual at 4.8GHZ CPU and 4.5GHZ cache but when I used the same voltages on Manual it booted and ran the benchmarks fine.


try disabling CPUSVID if you go Full Manual.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> In this case it wasn't a Polling issue , just a crappy Card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will lower the Core Boost Bin 1 notch (20mhz) so it doesn't happen during a bit of gaming once I get this Computer off the Testbed and reflash the Bios. For those with 970 and 980 NV Cards MUMOD is worth looking into for a safe Boost in Performance , I am sure once there is an Editor for the 10 Series Cards @Laithan will be doing Bios's for those too.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-10xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking
> So humble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are always giving good advice here , so thanks again.
> 
> In fact for all my googling and reading 1000 pages ? of this thread I have not seen the Advice that Adaptive does not work on the 125mhz strap anywhere else , so that alone I am sure saved me another week or two of frustration with X99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KB.
> 
> .


Adaptive applies the Turbo voltage only when a turbo multiplier is in use.. so on 125 strap, you are not using turbo multipliers (until some very high frequencies







) and that's why it does not work for vcore.


----------



## Streetdragon

am i the only one that test ocn for 20 mins and is ok with the time? 6hs+... dont know....


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> In this case it wasn't a Polling issue , just a crappy Card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will lower the Core Boost Bin 1 notch (20mhz) so it doesn't happen during a bit of gaming once I get this Computer off the Testbed and reflash the Bios. For those with 970 and 980 NV Cards MUMOD is worth looking into for a safe Boost in Performance , I am sure once there is an Editor for the 10 Series Cards @Laithan will be doing Bios's for those too.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-10xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking
> So humble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are always giving good advice here , so thanks again.
> 
> In fact for all my googling and reading 1000 pages ? of this thread I have not seen the Advice that Adaptive does not work on the 125mhz strap anywhere else , so that alone I am sure saved me another week or two of frustration with X99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KB.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Adaptive applies the Turbo voltage only when a turbo multiplier is in use.. so on 125 strap, you are not using turbo multipliers (until some very high frequencies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and that's why it does not work for vcore.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the explanation JPM , it is certainly happier on Offset Mode , thankfully.

KB


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Adaptive applies the Turbo voltage only when a turbo multiplier is in use..


I'm not sure what you mean? On my Sabertooth, One has the option of applying the voltage needed for the OC at all times, or only for when turbo is enabled.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Should I RMA my Sabertooth X99 if on the settings that work with Manual will not work set on Fully Manual?
> 
> I was running some benchmarks, wouldn't boot on Fully Manual at 4.8GHZ CPU and 4.5GHZ cache but when I used the same voltages on Manual it booted and ran the benchmarks fine.


Hi Kw , quick question , not about your Sabertooth issue actually, I am wondering if WOL is working on your X99A II , I had it working , been using my 6P to start it , but Since going to 901 , it no longer works , as it doesn't seem to matter the APM setting used, as there is no longer a Link light when the Computer is Off with any of them.

Unless one Of Win10's Updates last week has somehow caused this ? but all settings are the same , even went back to the LAN Driver on the CD as win Update had "refreshed" it apparently and still no go.

KB


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi Kw , quick question , not about your Sabertooth issue actually, I am wondering if WOL is working on your X99A II , I had it working , been using my 6P to start it , but Since going to 901 , it no longer works , as it doesn't seem to matter the APM setting used, as there is no longer a Link light when the Computer is Off with any of them.
> 
> Unless one Of Win10's Updates last week has somehow caused this ? but all settings are the same , even went back to the LAN Driver on the CD as win Update had "refreshed" it apparently and still no go.
> 
> KB


Hello

Win10 supports WOL for the S3/S4 states only. S4 Hybrid or S5 states are not supported.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi Kw , quick question , not about your Sabertooth issue actually, I am wondering if WOL is working on your X99A II , I had it working , been using my 6P to start it , but Since going to 901 , it no longer works , as it doesn't seem to matter the APM setting used, as there is no longer a Link light when the Computer is Off with any of them.
> 
> Unless one Of Win10's Updates last week has somehow caused this ? but all settings are the same , even went back to the LAN Driver on the CD as win Update had "refreshed" it apparently and still no go.
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Win10 supports WOL for the S3/S4 states only. S4 Hybrid or S5 states are not supported.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm It was working with PCIe Wake enabled (I thought) and others elsewhere have it working with the Intel I218-V I read on TenForums (diff MB though), the Intel Driver also has Options for S5 IIRC ? Wake on Link , I think? if the Bios Supports it....

Maybe I am remembering it wrong and it was from Sleep only? not sure...... I was using it cos there is no longer a Wake with Mouse DC Option.

PS it works just fine on my X58 MB under Win10 1511.545 ,the X99A II is on AU .105 though.

KB.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> am i the only one that test ocn for 20 mins and is ok with the time? 6hs+... dont know....


I do the same thing, Since im only gaming, I have never had an issue after running 30 min of realbench. Though if I was encoding or rendering, I would probably do 6-8 hours.


----------



## newls1

Wondering if this might be a motherboard setting issue im having??? Here is a quick run down..... I just bought a Asus X99A-II motherboard and a m.2 nvme samsung 950pro ssd (as of right now its the ONLY drive in system) I did a fresh install of win10 and I did install the samsung NVME driver along with all system drivers that go along with a fresh OS install. Im experiencing 500MB less "READ" speeds on this ssd then all comparable reviews. What am I missing or doing wrong. Im not a noob but i can certainly overlook a setting here and there







Here is a pic of my settings and AS-SSD benchmark results, and ill paste a link to guru3d's review of exact drive and their AS-SSD numbers... Thanks

GURU3D's AS-SSD'd results http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/samsung_950_pro_m_2_ssd_review,15.html


----------



## obiwansotti

So I went to do a clean reinstall of windows 10 on a new Asus X99-A 3.1, and it's gone totally sideways.

I've got an M.2 SM951 samsung, and when I try to use that after the first reboot I get an error message "Windows Setup could not configure Windows on this computer's hardware." If I install onto one of my other SSDs then I can get it a bit further, but it typically hangs on "Just a few more moments" spinning circle screen.

I disabled my NIC in bios and tried reinstalling again to the SATA SSD and it got into windows, but it takes 5 minutes or so for the explorer shell to launch, and then the start menu still doesn't work.

*** is wrong with the windows installer.

The iso I'm using I downloaded directly from the MSDN.com site and it's SHA1 hash matches what MS lists. I've also tried using two different thumb sticks. I'm using rufus to copy the iso on to the USB thumb drives.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Wondering if this might be a motherboard setting issue im having??? Here is a quick run down..... I just bought a Asus X99A-II motherboard and a m.2 nvme samsung 950pro ssd (as of right now its the ONLY drive in system) I did a fresh install of win10 and I did install the samsung NVME driver along with all system drivers that go along with a fresh OS install. Im experiencing 500MB less "READ" speeds on this ssd then all comparable reviews. What am I missing or doing wrong. Im not a noob but i can certainly overlook a setting here and there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my settings and AS-SSD benchmark results, and ill paste a link to guru3d's review of exact drive and their AS-SSD numbers... Thanks
> 
> GURU3D's AS-SSD'd results http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/samsung_950_pro_m_2_ssd_review,15.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You have to remember GURU3D's benchmarks are without a system installed on it, it's just installed as another drive and tests run.
When you have Windows installed on it you're going to get multiple things trying to read/write to the drive so benchmark scores will be lower.

My read speed is about 1900MB/s, but it can drop is if Windows is doing something in the background.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> You have to remember GURU3D's benchmarks are without a system installed on it, it's just installed as another drive and tests run.
> When you have Windows installed on it you're going to get multiple things trying to read/write to the drive so benchmark scores will be lower.
> 
> My read speed is about 1900MB/s, but it can drop is if Windows is doing something in the background.


Makes perfect sense but.......... How do I know im using this drive @ PCIe 3.0 speeds? what program can I DL that will tell me?? Thanks for your reply, I appreciate it


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Makes perfect sense but.......... How do I know im using this drive @ PCIe 3.0 speeds? what program can I DL that will tell me?? Thanks for your reply, I appreciate it


AIDA64
https://www.aida64.com


----------



## Kimir

damn the new gen of NVMe drive are tempting, the Plextor M8Pe msrp, even at 1TB is quite good. I wonder when it will hit the market here and what will be the real prices.
Because what shows guru3d seems unbelievable compared to the OCZ RD400 with similar performances really.
I mean:
Plextor PX-128M8PeG (w/heatsink) 128GB M.2 (PCI-e 3.0 x4) @ 1.600/500MB/s - 75 EURO
Plextor PX-256M8PeG (w/heatsink) 256GB M.2 (PCI-e 3.0 x4) @ 2.000/900MB/s - 120 EURO
Plextor PX-512M8PeG (w/heatsink) 512GB M.2 (PCI-e 3.0 x4) @ 2.300/1.300MB/s - 225 EURO
Plextor PX-1TM8PeG (w/heatsink) 1TB M.2 (PCI-e 3.0 x4) @ 2.500/1.400MB/s - 389 EURO
WAIT WAT?!!


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> AIDA64
> https://www.aida64.com


you are THE MAN... BRB, going to check









**UPDATE** Says im @ pcie 3.0 4x speeds... guess this is all ill get from the drive.. little upset, was hoping for more.. My SM951 256GB got over 2000MB/s reads and it was a win10 boot drive too.... this is why im questioning this.. ol well


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> you are THE MAN... BRB, going to check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **UPDATE** Says im @ pcie 3.0 4x speeds... guess this is all ill get from the drive.. little upset, was hoping for more.. My SM951 256GB got over 2000MB/s reads and it was a win10 boot drive too.... this is why im questioning this.. ol well


Just remember drive benchmark speeds will vary due to load of the OS.

Did you install the Samsung 950 Pro Driver?

Samsung NVMe Driver Installer
http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools.html


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> you are THE MAN... BRB, going to check


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Just remember drive benchmark speeds will vary due to load of the OS.
> 
> Did you install the Samsung 950 Pro Driver?
> 
> Samsung NVMe Driver Installer
> http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools.html


yes, i have that driver installed... Just thought nvme would give me a little faster PC experience, but I guess not... if anything its slower.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> yes, i have that driver installed... Just thought nvme would give me a little faster PC experience, but I guess not... if anything its slower.


I thought the same, this is going to be rockin' fast, Photoshop didn't open any quicker..lol.
I'm sure there is some difference in speed though..


----------



## rolldog

Ok, I finally got by rig up and running after months of upgrading. I bought an Asus X99 Deluxe II, and I'm wondering if someone can tell me off the top of their head which components I can run without running out of lanes. I've looked through this thread reading about the U.2 slot, M.2, 3rd slot if running SLI, etc, and I'm curious if I'll be able to run an Intel 750, a Samsung 950 Pro M.2, and 2 x Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1s running SLI. I know the Rampage V allowed these to run together, but from what I've read, the 3rd PCIe slot shares spave with the M.2 card, am I right? Oh, and I'm running a 6950X CPU, so I should have 40 lanes. Was this the case or if using the M.2 slot, your 2nd GPU would drop down to x8 instead of x16, which I guess wouldn't be a deal breaker. I'd just like to know what's ahead of me once I'm finished with my leak test and I plug everything up and turn it on. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

By the way, what the hell is a U.2 slot? That's how long my PC has been out of commission. Thanks.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> By the way, what the hell is a U.2 slot? That's how long my PC has been out of commission. Thanks.


Good rundown on all connectors:

EASY SSD GUIDE: SATA, MSATA, M.2 AND U.2
https://rog.asus.com/20322016/hands-on/easy-guide-to-ssds-sata-msata-m-2-and-u-2/

Also the manual gives a good visual rundown on what is shared with what.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> damn the new gen of NVMe drive are tempting, the Plextor M8Pe msrp, even at 1TB is quite good. I wonder when it will hit the market here and what will be the real prices.
> Because what shows guru3d seems unbelievable compared to the OCZ RD400 with similar performances really.
> I mean:
> Plextor PX-128M8PeG (w/heatsink) 128GB M.2 (PCI-e 3.0 x4) @ 1.600/500MB/s - 75 EURO
> Plextor PX-256M8PeG (w/heatsink) 256GB M.2 (PCI-e 3.0 x4) @ 2.000/900MB/s - 120 EURO
> Plextor PX-512M8PeG (w/heatsink) 512GB M.2 (PCI-e 3.0 x4) @ 2.300/1.300MB/s - 225 EURO
> Plextor PX-1TM8PeG (w/heatsink) 1TB M.2 (PCI-e 3.0 x4) @ 2.500/1.400MB/s - 389 EURO
> WAIT WAT?!!


Wait for the Samsung 961 that'll be out really soon. Fastest M.2 by far and decently priced.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Wait for the Samsung 961 that'll be out really soon. Fastest M.2 by far and decently priced.


None of them are available here yet, so of course I'll have to wait.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

I have a problem with USB3 ports of the case (connected with the header USB3 on the motherboard Rampage V Edition 10)

If I plug a disk/SSD 2.5" (in USB3), the disc appear / disappear / appear, etc ... instantaneously under Windows

I had had the same problem with the Rampage V Extreme (bios 3xxx, no problem with bios 2xxx), and I put the PCH Core Voltage at 1.07v and the problem was solved
With R5E10, I have to put the the PCH Core Voltage at 1.10V and only a header on 2 works correctly (same problem with the other header)

Since the 3xxx bios on the 5e and with R5E10, it's not terrible voltage management
eg with R5E10, VCCIO CPU to 1.05V in the bios, applied 1.01v

From where the problem can come ?
May be the VCCIO PCH Voltage ?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean? On my Sabertooth, One has the option of applying the voltage needed for the OC at all times, or only for when turbo is enabled.


I think it's pretty clear. Turbo voltage is only applied with turbo multipliers. if you are running 125x36... 36 is not turbo. Adaptive will not work.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean? On my Sabertooth, One has the option of applying the voltage needed for the OC at all times, or only for when turbo is enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty clear. Turbo voltage is only applied with turbo multipliers. if you are running 125x36... 36 is not turbo. Adaptive will not work.
Click to expand...

OK, I thought you were suggesting there is only a turbo voltage when doing adaptive, which is why I inquired. I misread your statement. My apologies.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Wondering if this might be a motherboard setting issue im having??? Here is a quick run down..... I just bought a Asus X99A-II motherboard and a m.2 nvme samsung 950pro ssd (as of right now its the ONLY drive in system) I did a fresh install of win10 and I did install the samsung NVME driver along with all system drivers that go along with a fresh OS install. Im experiencing 500MB less "READ" speeds on this ssd then all comparable reviews. What am I missing or doing wrong. Im not a noob but i can certainly overlook a setting here and there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my settings and AS-SSD benchmark results, and ill paste a link to guru3d's review of exact drive and their AS-SSD numbers... Thanks
> 
> GURU3D's AS-SSD'd results http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/samsung_950_pro_m_2_ssd_review,15.html


I'm seeing better performane when I do not load the Sammy NVMe driver.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Wondering if this might be a motherboard setting issue im having??? Here is a quick run down..... I just bought a Asus X99A-II motherboard and a m.2 nvme samsung 950pro ssd (as of right now its the ONLY drive in system) I did a fresh install of win10 and I did install the samsung NVME driver along with all system drivers that go along with a fresh OS install. Im experiencing 500MB less "READ" speeds on this ssd then all comparable reviews. What am I missing or doing wrong. Im not a noob but i can certainly overlook a setting here and there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my settings and AS-SSD benchmark results, and ill paste a link to guru3d's review of exact drive and their AS-SSD numbers... Thanks
> 
> GURU3D's AS-SSD'd results http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/samsung_950_pro_m_2_ssd_review,15.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing better performane when I do not load the Sammy NVMe driver.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how to do it on a Samsung drive but on my Intel 750 there is a toolkit I can check the link speed etc.

You want to make sure it's x4 link speed with the Samsung toolkit or you likely can see it in bios, don't recall where, but it'll show your video cards x16 pci-e lanes and should show your Samsung x4 pci-e lanes. If it's not x4 that is the issue. You'll need to find the related bios tweaks to make sure it's x4 link speed.









I'm sure someone here can help you more that way, I've never used an M.2.









Edit: Until I can get my hands on and afford a Samsung 961 M.2, those things are beast!!


----------



## newls1

I confirmed with the samsung magician software it is on pcie 3.0 x4


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Good rundown on all connectors:
> 
> EASY SSD GUIDE: SATA, MSATA, M.2 AND U.2
> https://rog.asus.com/20322016/hands-on/easy-guide-to-ssds-sata-msata-m-2-and-u-2/
> 
> Also the manual gives a good visual rundown on what is shared with what.


Awesome info! Thanks a lot!

I've never heard of a U.2 drive before. What's the purpose of it? Is it faster than M.2 or does it just provide different options so someone can use multiple components without having to worry about sharing bandwidth? I haven't seen drives that use a U.2 connector, just adapters to convert other drives to use U.2.


----------



## newls1

Random question, in the BIOS for the X99A-II (and im sure other recent x99 asus boards') there is a option under "Tweakers paradise" called Haswell E SFR adjust... WTH is this option and why do I have it enabled??


----------



## obiwansotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Random question, in the BIOS for the X99A-II (and im sure other recent x99 asus boards') there is a option under "Tweakers paradise" called Haswell E SFR adjust... WTH is this option and why do I have it enabled??


Good question, I'd love to know the answer.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Random question, in the BIOS for the X99A-II (and im sure other recent x99 asus boards') there is a option under "Tweakers paradise" called Haswell E SFR adjust... WTH is this option and why do I have it enabled??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obiwansotti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Random question, in the BIOS for the X99A-II (and im sure other recent x99 asus boards') there is a option under "Tweakers paradise" called Haswell E SFR adjust... WTH is this option and why do I have it enabled??
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, I'd love to know the answer.
Click to expand...

On my X99A-II I think it was disabled by default ............ like you no clue what it is so I haven't touched it.....

KB.


----------



## djgar

I asked here some time ago and got the same answer - nobody seems to know


----------



## newls1

interesting, not even google comes up with anytihng


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I haven't seen drives that use a U.2 connector, just adapters to convert other drives to use U.2.


https://rog.asus.com/20322016/hands-on/easy-guide-to-ssds-sata-msata-m-2-and-u-2/

In the end, it's the same thing. Just different connector. However specs might change in the future.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi Thanks Djgar and Grabi , between you it looks like my OC isn't that bad after all , no crashes in RB since disabling MSI AB at Boot , and it seems happy on Offset Mode too.
> 
> I had left Vccio CPU V on Auto knowing it is supposed to be 1.05 but am monitoring Voltages with HWINFO64 while playing with Offset and RB but see Auto is setting at 1.248 .... what is the safe max Voltage for Vccio ? Should CPU Input be on Auto too? I had found 1.92-1.94 was working on Manual earlier.
> 
> I am at 4375 BTW on the 125 Strap
> 
> THX.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, auto value for Vccio is crazy..1.25V.
> If you enter manually 1.25V for Vccio, you will have a red warning in the Bios for this value....
> 
> If you set it manually between 1.05V and 1.1V, you should be fine.
> 
> CPU input, you mean Vccin ?
> 
> Try to keep it at 1.95V max.
Click to expand...

Is there a way to force CPU Input to max at 1.95V ? I have 1.94 manual in bios and eventual at 1.95 but HWInfo64 is still showing it at 1.968 underload..... or is this a HWInfo fault/error ? just concerned it is topping out a bit high....

I am not sure it is reports Offset Voltages correctly either , though maybe it is my understanding of how it works? on my Core VID default is .989 and if I add 0.261 to make 1.25 I still see it up at 1.313v in HWInfo. if I try setting it to 0.111 or something lower it won't even boot...

Did I maybe see the Default CPU VID wrong Originally?

KB.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Is there a way to force CPU Input to max at 1.95V ? I have 1.94 manual in bios and eventual at 1.95 but HWInfo64 is still showing it at 1.968 underload..... or is this a HWInfo fault/error ? just concerned it is topping out a bit high....
> 
> I am not sure it is reports Offset Voltages correctly either , though maybe it is my understanding of how it works? on my Core VID default is .989 and if I add 0.261 to make 1.25 I still see it up at 1.313v in HWInfo. if I try setting it to 0.111 or something lower it won't even boot...
> 
> Did I maybe see the Default CPU VID wrong Originally?
> 
> KB.


Play around with LLC - I use it the opposite way, to force higher vccin at turbo speeds (LLC 8 & LLC 9 with BIOS 1.95 & 1.96) so try lower LLCs and see how they react.

I don't think vcore offset is exact in BIOS (unlike adaptive turbo which is pretty close) and I think may change with different circumstances. I just adjust until I get what I'm looking for.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, I finally got by rig up and running after months of upgrading. I bought an Asus X99 Deluxe II, and I'm wondering if someone can tell me off the top of their head which components I can run without running out of lanes. I've looked through this thread reading about the U.2 slot, M.2, 3rd slot if running SLI, etc, and I'm curious if I'll be able to run an Intel 750, a Samsung 950 Pro M.2, and 2 x Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1s running SLI. I know the Rampage V allowed these to run together, but from what I've read, the 3rd PCIe slot shares spave with the M.2 card, am I right? Oh, and I'm running a 6950X CPU, so I should have 40 lanes. Was this the case or if using the M.2 slot, your 2nd GPU would drop down to x8 instead of x16, which I guess wouldn't be a deal breaker. I'd just like to know what's ahead of me once I'm finished with my leak test and I plug everything up and turn it on. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> By the way, what the hell is a U.2 slot? That's how long my PC has been out of commission. Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/20322016/hands-on/easy-guide-to-ssds-sata-msata-m-2-and-u-2/
> 
> In the end, it's the same thing. Just different connector. However specs might change in the future.


I've been running one of these U.2 drives on a Max 8 Impact... very fast SSD, and very reliable.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been running one of these U.2 drives on a Max 8 Impact... very fast SSD, and very reliable.


I couldn't get one of them locally, went looking when I read the reviews on the Samsung 950 Pro getting hot, haven't seen that myself though as I have 2 bottom intake fans so they are blowing right on it..


----------



## smke

Hey guys I got a question i got my x99 deluxe 2 bios 801 5820k wen i restart my pc it gets windows and locks up then i push the powere buttion and powere off and it tells me overclock failed so i go into bios and exit save changes and the pc restarts just fine


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Hey guys I got a question i got my x99 deluxe 2 bios 801 5820k wen i restart my pc it gets windows and locks up then i push the powere buttion and powere off and it tells me overclock failed so i go into bios and exit save changes and the pc restarts just fine


It sounds like your voltages are too low for your OC ( what is it?) but you haven't provided any of that information for people to help you make adjustments.... eg Vcore.Vcache Vccin Vccsa etc.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Hey guys I got a question i got my x99 deluxe 2 bios 801 5820k wen i restart my pc it gets windows and locks up then i push the powere buttion and powere off and it tells me overclock failed so i go into bios and exit save changes and the pc restarts just fine
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like your voltages are too low for your OC ( what is it?) but you haven't provided any of that information for people to help you make adjustments.... eg Vcore.Vcache Vccin Vccsa etc.
Click to expand...

the oc is 47 oc voltage is 1.225 the offset v 0.075 total v is 1.300


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Hey guys I got a question i got my x99 deluxe 2 bios 801 5820k wen i restart my pc it gets windows and locks up then i push the powere buttion and powere off and it tells me overclock failed so i go into bios and exit save changes and the pc restarts just fine
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like your voltages are too low for your OC ( what is it?) but you haven't provided any of that information for people to help you make adjustments.... eg Vcore.Vcache Vccin Vccsa etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the oc is 47 oc voltage is 1.225 the offset v 0.075 total v is 1.300
Click to expand...

On a 5820K , yes at 4700mhz 1.225 is too low in my experience 1.35v perhaps... (Mine is at 4375 and likes 1.25v to be stable)

I just started with Offset last week and if understand correctly Offset is added to your DEFAULT CPU's VCore Voltage ( or VID - ie when everything is on Auto in the bios, mine is 0.989 ) not to the Voltage you see displayed while in the Bios when you are already Overclocking.... eg 1.225v

KB


----------



## Bronson

Ok. I m really having bad luck lately. My power went down, it was a problem related to my electric oven. And when I tried to start my pc, fans, mobo, started but it didnt boot. I had the awful 00 code and the cpu led on. Correct me if im wrong but more than probably my cpu, my mobo or both died...what steps do you recommend, thanxs in advance


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leemarvin*
> 
> Ok. I m really having bad luck lately. My power went down, it was a problem related to my electric oven. And when I tried to start my pc, fans, mobo, started but it didnt boot. I had the awful 00 code and the cpu led on. Correct me if im wrong but more than probably my cpu, my mobo or both died...what steps do you recommend, thanxs in advance


How many times did you try , I have seen 00 a few times but usually just powered down , Turned off the PS , Pushed and held the Power Button to drain capacitors , Turn PS back on and then restarted the PC

I don't have a Fancy PS though , just 1000w Mushkin Joule , so if you have a Digital Corsair or something the OV Protection may have kicked in too ...with luck if there was a surge....but I am not sure what the rest routine is for those...

KB.


----------



## Bronson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> How many times did you try , I have seen 00 a few times but usually just powered down , Turned off the PS , Pushed and held the Power Button to drain capacitors , Turn PS back on and then restarted the PC
> 
> I don't have a Fancy PS though , just 1000w Mushkin Joule , so if you have a Digital Corsair or something the OV Protection may have kicked in too ...with luck if there was a surge....but I am not sure what the rest routine is for those...
> 
> KB.


Ive unplugged the psu, ive even take it off and plugged every cable again, ive also took and installed the xeon again after applying new thermal paste, ive tried what you ve suggested and still no luck...fvck


----------



## Bronson

Thanxs btw man, but im feeling the electric failure did some fvcked up dammage


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> the oc is 47 oc voltage is 1.225 the offset v 0.075 total v is 1.300


The voltages are not enough for the frequency. You need to tune the overclock properly and run the CPU where it is fully stable from cold start.

Also, the OC failed message will be displayed if you hold the power button to shut off the rig. This triggers the watchdog and applies safe mode.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leemarvin*
> 
> Thanxs btw man, but im feeling the electric failure did some fvcked up dammage


Well I hope its all under warranty ,so you can RMA it.....

and NO you don't know what happened if they ask







it just won't start anymore....

Intel just replaced a CPU for me , it would Boot to the Bios but no further .... I saw 00 on the New one though....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I couldn't get one of them locally, went looking when I read the reviews on the Samsung 950 Pro getting hot, haven't seen that myself though as I have 2 bottom intake fans so they are blowing right on it..


I've been checking my 950 pro with an IR gun and the temp is reported in AID64. it runs in the 40s so no concern here. The Intel 750 U.2 is a very solid drive, only thing is the U.2 cables are not slim and easy to snake around a MB.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leemarvin*
> 
> Ok. I m really having bad luck lately. My power went down, it was a problem related to my electric oven. And when I tried to start my pc, fans, mobo, started but it didnt boot. I had the awful 00 code and the cpu led on. Correct me if im wrong but more than probably my cpu, my mobo or both died...what steps do you recommend, thanxs in advance


that gotta be the CPU. damn... but it has a warranty and Intel is pretty quick at replacements even if it was not covered by the ITP.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I asked here some time ago and got the same answer - nobody seems to know


I have asked several times and have not got a single reply.

This is a support thread right? Why is the ASUS rep not supporting us by answering our simple question..









Again, does anyone know what haswell-e sfr adjust. "Can enable for haswell-e oc" is a terrible description.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been checking my 950 pro with an IR gun and the temp is reported in AID64. it runs in the 40s so no concern here. The Intel 750 U.2 is a very solid drive, only thing is the U.2 cables are not slim and easy to snake around a MB.


I am curious how much hotter the other side of the PCB is for your 950 Pro (the side facing the motherboard). Are the flash chips and/or controller on both sides of the PCB? It looks like from the pictures that things are only on one side but I don't own one, so...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I am curious how much hotter the other side of the PCB is for your 950 Pro (the side facing the motherboard). Are the flash chips and/or controller on both sides of the PCB? It looks like from the pictures that things are only on one side but I don't own one, so...


The disparity shouldn't be that big as the power plane will spread the heat.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I am curious how much hotter the other side of the PCB is for your 950 Pro (the side facing the motherboard). Are the flash chips and/or controller on both sides of the PCB? It looks like from the pictures that things are only on one side but I don't own one, so...


well I can't shoot that side.








\But the reported temp in ADI64 is mid-low 40s. For example, a non-system disk raptor in the same rig idles at 31 and can heat up to the 40s very quickly.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I asked here some time ago and got the same answer - nobody seems to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have asked several times and have not got a single reply.
> 
> This is a support thread right? Why is the ASUS rep not supporting us by answering our simple question..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Again, does anyone know what haswell-e sfr adjust is ?* "Can enable for haswell-e oc" is a terrible description.
Click to expand...

Maybe they don't know either ?







as you can see above they are here......


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well I can't shoot that side.


Well, you should be able to cos that's what he wants!


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Maybe they don't know either ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see above they are here......


It's like ignoring the elephant in the room.

A IDK would suffice or better yet, i don't know let me ask the technical team..


----------



## KedarWolf

I love OCN, I was trying to run 125 strap, using Adaptive on CPU, bad results, only to read Adaptive doesn't work right on the 125 strap.








Offset it is, time to experiment again.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Random question, in the BIOS for the X99A-II (and im sure other recent x99 asus boards') there is a option under "Tweakers paradise" called Haswell E SFR adjust... WTH is this option and why do I have it enabled??


anyone know what this is?


----------



## KedarWolf

For 100 Strap can some peeps more experienced in X99 tweaking look at my BIOS settings see if there is anything I can change that'll improve benchmarking etc. Like should I manually try to adjust IOL or anything?

4.7GHZ_setting.txt 38k .txt file


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I love OCN, I was trying to run 125 strap, using Adaptive on CPU, bad results, only to read Adaptive doesn't work right on the 125 strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offset it is, time to experiment again.


Did you apply the voltage increase to the non-turbo-only option?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I love OCN, I was trying to run 125 strap, using Adaptive on CPU, bad results, only to read Adaptive doesn't work right on the 125 strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offset it is, time to experiment again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply the voltage increase to the non-turbo-only option?
Click to expand...

Not sure what you mean. I read for example that having a 36 ratio on 125 strap doesn't use Turbo settings and adaptive only works on Turbo ratios so you shouldn't use Adaptive.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Not sure what you mean. I read for example that having a 36 ratio on 125 strap doesn't use Turbo settings and adaptive only works on Turbo ratios so you shouldn't use Adaptive.


Yes, Adaptive only works on Turbo ratios. It has always been that way. Doesn't mean Adaptive for CPU Vcore is faulty - it's simply doing what it is designed to do.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I love OCN, I was trying to run 125 strap, using Adaptive on CPU, bad results, only to read Adaptive doesn't work right on the 125 strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offset it is, time to experiment again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply the voltage increase to the non-turbo-only option?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what you mean. I read for example that having a 36 ratio on 125 strap doesn't use Turbo settings and adaptive only works on Turbo ratios so you shouldn't use Adaptive.
Click to expand...

What you're saying is exactly how I read Jpmboy's post initially, but he suggested he didn't mean that it didn't work in the turbo range. There are two places to punch in adaptive voltage on the Sabertooth. Using the first one rather than turbo always worked better for me stability-wise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Not sure what you mean. I read for example that having a 36 ratio on 125 strap doesn't use Turbo settings and adaptive only works on Turbo ratios so you shouldn't use Adaptive.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Adaptive only works on Turbo ratios. It has always been that way. Doesn't mean Adaptive for CPU Vcore is faulty - it's simply doing what it is designed to do.
Click to expand...

If this is true, then how can a system be stable with the entire offset voltage for adaptive applied to the first option, and none to the turbo option (and this is how it works best for some)? Or do you mean the turbo voltage under adaptive only works under turbo frequencies?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Not sure what you mean. I read for example that having a 36 ratio on 125 strap doesn't use Turbo settings and adaptive only works on Turbo ratios so you shouldn't use Adaptive.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Adaptive only works on Turbo ratios. It has always been that way. Doesn't mean Adaptive for CPU Vcore is faulty - it's simply doing what it is designed to do.
Click to expand...

Yes, because using the 125 strap doesn't use Turbo ratios you shouldn't use Adaptive, but rather you should use Offset from what I understand.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well I can't shoot that side


Hello

Could fix several thermocouples to that side but it hardly seems worth the bother.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> There are two places to punch in adaptive voltage on the Sabertooth. Using the first one rather than turbo always worked better for me stability-wise.


This configuration would be using offset voltage mode not adaptive.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well I can't shoot that side
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Could fix several thermocouples to that side but it hardly seems worth the bother.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> There are two places to punch in adaptive voltage on the Sabertooth. Using the first one rather than turbo always worked better for me stability-wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This configuration would be using offset voltage mode not adaptive.
Click to expand...

Assuming you mean offset will do the dynamic voltage range according to load and not just a value offset from the stock voltage (like Vcache is), then what's the point of what you're calling adaptive? As I described the settings is how I and others get a dynamic voltage range to work.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Assuming you mean offset will do the dynamic voltage range according to load and not just a value offset from the stock voltage (like Vcache is), then what's the point of what you're calling adaptive?


Because Offset affects the entire VID stack, which can cause several undesirable effects.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> As I described the settings is how I and others get a dynamic voltage range to work.


That's a case of misunderstanding on the part of the users in question.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Assuming you mean offset will do the dynamic voltage range according to load and not just a value offset from the stock voltage (like Vcache is), then what's the point of what you're calling adaptive?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Offset affects the entire VID stack, which can cause several undesirable effects.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> As I described the settings is how I and others get a dynamic voltage range to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a case of misunderstanding on the part of the users in question.
Click to expand...

Raja, isn't it the ratios I'm talking about on 125 strap it doesn't use a Turbo setting on clocks speeds? Or am I misunderstanding what I read?









I think stargate is talking about a Turbo voltage setting or something, two different beasts.









I'm pretty sure it's right you need to use Offset voltages on 125 strap, Adaptive voltage settings won't work right from what I understand.









I'll admit I'm wrong when you admit I'm right.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Raja, isn't it the ratios I'm talking about on 125 strap it doesn't use a Turbo setting on clocks speeds? Or am I misunderstanding what I read?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think stargate is talking about a Turbo voltage setting or something, two different beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's right you need to use Offset voltages on 125 strap, Adaptive voltage settings won't work right from what I understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit I'm wrong when you admit I'm right.


Or, you could simply ignore the reply I gave him and carry on your merry way









Stargate is asking about the validity of Adaptive as a function in the above post, hence my reply. By now, the ratio saga should be more than clear.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Assuming you mean offset will do the dynamic voltage range according to load and not just a value offset from the stock voltage (like Vcache is), then what's the point of what you're calling adaptive?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Offset affects the entire VID stack, which can cause several undesirable effects.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> As I described the settings is how I and others get a dynamic voltage range to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a case of misunderstanding on the part of the users in question.
Click to expand...

I'm aware that that is what offset does when applied to the non-turbo option. Things weren't stable with the voltage difference applied only to the turbo option with offset, but that may be because they did not use Auto on the non-turbo option. What undesirable effects? Misunderstanding of what specifically?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Misunderstanding of what specifically?


Hello

Specifically your understanding of adaptive voltage mode as illustrated in the partial post of yours that I quoted previously. There is but one place to specify a value for adaptive voltage.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I'm aware that that is what offset does when applied to the non-turbo option. Things weren't stable with the voltage difference applied only to the turbo option with offset, but that may be because they did not use Auto on the non-turbo option. What undesirable effects? Misunderstanding of what specifically?


As stated earlier, Offset affects the entire VID stack. That's the answer to all questions in your post...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Specifically your understanding of adaptive voltage mode as illustrated in the partial post of yours that I quoted previously. There is but one place to specify a value for adaptive voltage.


Exactly, Praz. And if one applies a suitably large offset, it doesn't mean Adaptive is "working", heh. Then we get down to why Adaptive was invented and the inherent limitations of Offset...


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Misunderstanding of what specifically?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Specifically your understanding of adaptive voltage mode as illustrated in the partial post of yours that I quoted previously. There is but one place to specify a value for adaptive voltage.
Click to expand...

Yes, that is what I have gathered. From reading other motherboard threads when I first tried to get a dynamic voltage range to work, people were using adaptive and offset interchangeably, so I would seem to have learned incorrectly what the difference between the two is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I'm aware that that is what offset does when applied to the non-turbo option. Things weren't stable with the voltage difference applied only to the turbo option with offset, but that may be because they did not use Auto on the non-turbo option. What undesirable effects? Misunderstanding of what specifically?
> 
> 
> 
> As stated earlier, Offset affects the entire VID stack. That's the answer to all questions in your post...
Click to expand...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Raja, isn't it the ratios I'm talking about on 125 strap it doesn't use a Turbo setting on clocks speeds? Or am I misunderstanding what I read?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think stargate is talking about a Turbo voltage setting or something, two different beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's right you need to use Offset voltages on 125 strap, Adaptive voltage settings won't work right from what I understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit I'm wrong when you admit I'm right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, you could simply ignore the reply I gave him and carry on your merry way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stargate is asking about the validity of Adaptive as a function in the above post, hence my reply. By now, the ratio saga should be more than clear.
Click to expand...

The 'when you admit I'm right.' statement was a joke, hence the winky face.

And the reason I asked you if it was true you should use offset not adaptive with the 125 strap I'd the entire conversation has seriously confused me. Like your comment of problems offset can cause.

All I'm trying to determine for sure is with 125 strap you should use offset voltages, that adaptive doesn't work right.

It really isn't that hard to say, 'Yes, use offset with 125 strap.' or if that isn't right to let me know.

That was the reason I started this conversation and it's turned into a convoluted mess that I really don't understand.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> The 'when you admit I'm right.' statement was a joke, hence the winky face.
> 
> And the reason I asked you if it was true you should use offset not adaptive with the 125 strap I'd the entire conversation has seriously confused me. Like your comment of problems offset can cause.
> 
> All I'm trying to determine for sure is with 125 strap you should use offset voltages, that adaptive doesn't work right.
> 
> It really isn't that hard to say, 'Yes, use offset with 125 strap.' or if that isn't right to let me know.
> 
> That was the reason I started this conversation and it's turned into a convoluted mess that I really don't understand.


Just ignore any post where I didn't reply to you directly. That will solve the dilemma.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been checking my 950 pro with an IR gun and the temp is reported in AID64. it runs in the 40s so no concern here. The Intel 750 U.2 is a very solid drive, only thing is the U.2 cables are not slim and easy to snake around a MB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah I haven't seen mine get hot in everyday use, I'm guessing the reviewer are hammering it with benchmarks it's going to get warm.

I'd say that's the only downside to U.2 drives, the cables are horrible to work with, especially when M.2 has no cables.
Those Samsung SM961's look good on paper at the moment, would like to see actual benchmark speeds.

I was playing around again the other day, seeing my VID doesn't go under 1.267v for adaptive, I thought I bump up the core clocks, so it'll do 4.3Ghz and 4.2Ghz AVX at that voltage with no problems.
Certainly didn't create any more heat.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> The 'when you admit I'm right.' statement was a joke, hence the winky face.
> 
> And the reason I asked you if it was true you should use offset not adaptive with the 125 strap I'd the entire conversation has seriously confused me. Like your comment of problems offset can cause.
> 
> All I'm trying to determine for sure is with 125 strap you should use offset voltages, that adaptive doesn't work right.
> 
> It really isn't that hard to say, 'Yes, use offset with 125 strap.' or if that isn't right to let me know.
> 
> That was the reason I started this conversation and it's turned into a convoluted mess that I really don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ignore any post where I didn't reply to you directly. That will solve the dilemma.
Click to expand...

Yes, you said Adaptive only works on Turbo ratios, and what I'm asking is 125 strap never uses Turbo ratios, right?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yes, you said Adaptive only works on Turbo ratios, and what I'm asking is 125 strap never uses Turbo ratios, right?


Hello

After all this time I'm not sure how this can still cause confusion. As the name implies turbo voltage works in conjunction with the turbo multipliers. How far past stock speed do you need to get before turbo multipliers are used?


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I couldn't get one of them locally, went looking when I read the reviews on the Samsung 950 Pro getting hot, haven't seen that myself though as I have 2 bottom intake fans so they are blowing right on it..


I have to admit my 950 runs pretty damn hot. on the ASUS X99 Strix it's right near the 2nd and 3rd PCIEx16 slot, it doesn't help with heat dissipation being that I have those slots filled with GPUs


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been running one of these U.2 drives on a Max 8 Impact... very fast SSD, and very reliable.


yeah those are nice too. But we all know that the U.2 was designed for Optane... that's what I wanna get my hands on!!


----------



## Jpmboy

you guys have Raja and Praz on-line and perseverate to the adaptive issue... get an answer to Haswell SFR instead.








https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?85281-New-BIOS-3101


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yes, you said Adaptive only works on Turbo ratios, and what I'm asking is 125 strap never uses Turbo ratios, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> After all this time I'm not sure how this can still cause confusion. As the name implies turbo voltage works in conjunction with the turbo multipliers. How far past stock speed do you need to get before turbo multipliers are used?
Click to expand...

Apparently KW , the answer ranks up there with the answer to " does anyone know what haswell-e sfr adjust.is for " or " what the inherent issues of Offset Mode are"

Only those in the ASUS Inner Sanctum are allowed to know perhaps









I'm thinking the last 3 pages were a waste of everyone's time.... nobody learned nada....

KB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Apparently KW , the answer ranks up there with the answer to " does anyone know what haswell-e sfr adjust.is for " or " what the inherent issues of Offset Mode are"
> 
> Only those in the ASUS Inner Sanctum are allowed to know perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the last 3 pages were a waste of everyone's time.... nobody learned nada....
> 
> KB


unless one was frustrated that adaptive was not working at High strap/bclk.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Apparently KW , the answer ranks up there with the answer to " does anyone know what haswell-e sfr adjust.is for " or " what the inherent issues of Offset Mode are"
> 
> Only those in the ASUS Inner Sanctum are allowed to know perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the last 3 pages were a waste of everyone's time.... nobody learned nada....
> 
> KB


Ah - double negative, everybody learned nada or nobody learned algo ...









To sum up, adaptive doesn't work on 125 strap, offset does


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Apparently KW , the answer ranks up there with the answer to " does anyone know what haswell-e sfr adjust.is for " or " what the inherent issues of Offset Mode are"
> 
> Only those in the ASUS Inner Sanctum are allowed to know perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the last 3 pages were a waste of everyone's time.... nobody learned nada....
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> unless one was frustrated that adaptive was not working at High strap/bclk.
Click to expand...

Good thing Djgar answered my questions last week or KW and I would still be frustated trying the 125 Strap... with adaptive voltage on cpu.....

Oh don't ask why...just don't do it ok.....







or we'll have another 3 pages of ...........

KB.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Apparently KW , the answer ranks up there with the answer to " does anyone know what haswell-e sfr adjust.is for " or " what the inherent issues of Offset Mode are"
> 
> Only those in the ASUS Inner Sanctum are allowed to know perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the last 3 pages were a waste of everyone's time.... nobody learned nada....
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> Ah - double negative, everybody learned nada or nobody learned algo ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To sum up, adaptive doesn't work on 125 strap, offset does
Click to expand...

Got it









not sure what algo is though









if it's going to take 3 pages to explain I'd rather not know









KB


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you guys have Raja and Praz on-line and perseverate to the adaptive issue... get an answer to Haswell SFR instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?85281-New-BIOS-3101


YES PLEASE!!! Cant for the life of me find this answer!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Good thing Djgar answered my questions last week or KW and I would still be frustated trying the 125 Strap... with adaptive voltage on cpu.....
> 
> Oh don't ask why...just don't do it ok.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or we'll have another 3 pages of ...........
> 
> KB.


Hello

While one may view themselves as entitled or just feel that it may be easier to throw up questions and let others do the legwork that doesn't mean that those that have some of the answers will succumb to that philosophy. All needed info regarding the various voltage modes have been discussed in this same thread for at least 2 years now. Personally I subscribe to the saying of "can't help those who won't help themselves."


----------



## djgar

OK, so here's my new 24/7 configuration on BIOS 0903
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what algo is though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it's going to take 3 pages to explain I'd rather not know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KB


Easy one. Nada is nothing in Spanish. Algo is something


----------



## djgar

So here's my new 24/7 on-the-borderline configuration, probably tempting the silicon demons of the undercurrents. I threw in a Tweaker's Paradise option of VCCU, not sure if it's helping or not







. Anyway I got my 80 minutes of spike-less GSAT and 2.5 hours of RealBench FWIW ...

4,600 MHz @ Strap 100, BCLK 100.0 46x
1.400 VCORE adap turbo
3,800 MHz @ 38x, .350 VCACHE offset = 1.31v
.210 VCCSA offset = 1.20v
DDR4-3400 13-15-12-17CR1 @ 1.44 VDIMM
1.95 VINPUT / LLC 9 = 1.98v turbo
1.15 VCCIO CPU
.750 VTTDDR
VCCU +2mv
Phase Control CPU - std / DRAM - std
CPU current 140% / DRAM Current 130%


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Is there a way to force CPU Input to max at 1.95V ? I have 1.94 manual in bios and eventual at 1.95 but HWInfo64 is still showing it at 1.968 underload..... or is this a HWInfo fault/error ? just concerned it is topping out a bit high....
> 
> I am not sure it is reports Offset Voltages correctly either , though maybe it is my understanding of how it works? on my Core VID default is .989 and if I add 0.261 to make 1.25 I still see it up at 1.313v in HWInfo. if I try setting it to 0.111 or something lower it won't even boot...
> 
> Did I maybe see the Default CPU VID wrong Originally?
> 
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> Play around with LLC - I use it the opposite way, to force higher vccin at turbo speeds (LLC 8 & LLC 9 with BIOS 1.95 & 1.96) so try lower LLCs and see how they react.
> 
> I don't think vcore offset is exact in BIOS (unlike adaptive turbo which is pretty close) and I think may change with different circumstances. I just adjust until I get what I'm looking for.
Click to expand...

Thanks once again Djgar ,









I played around with Offset Voltages and Vccin (Input) and the LLC and got it settled nicely on LL6 , and I am saving a few degrees under load too in RB 2.44 .

I Pulled the Cooler on the GTX 970 and redid the TIM too, (it was semi hard) , so no issues with Luxmark Mark again with the MUMOD Bios.

KB

.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> To sum up, adaptive doesn't work on 125 strap, offset does


Technically, it does work, you just need to use a Turbo ratio....and therein lies the rub.









Sure makes for some forum fun


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Good thing Djgar answered my questions last week or KW and I would still be frustated trying the 125 Strap... with adaptive voltage on cpu.....
> 
> Oh don't ask why...just don't do it ok.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or we'll have another 3 pages of ...........
> KB.


there's just too much remedial reading... I can't count how many times this question has been answered in the past two years; here's recent one, all you had to do was search. http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/13580_20#post_25501348
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Technically, it does work, you just need to use a Turbo ratio....and therein lies the rub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure makes for some forum fun


I still don;t get why this concept is so difficult to grasp.


----------



## newls1

so while people are arguing about voltage settings and such.... can I ask AGAIN what "Haswell SFR adjust" option is/does in the tweakers paradise sub menu


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
as soon as I updated the bios to 3301 on my X99 Deluxe I have an error at boot every time I open that case and remove the currrent fromt the PSU.

Chassis Intrusion detection.

I haven't connected any cable to the motherboard to check for the intrusion,
how this motherboard can tell if an intrustion happened?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there's just too much remedial reading... I can't count how many times this question has been answered in the past two years; here's recent one, all you had to do was search. http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/13580_20#post_25501348
> I still don;t get why this concept is so difficult to grasp.


I'm definitely not looking at it from the proper perspective so I need enlightenment. What do you mean by the turbo ratio? What parameters make up the ratio? My initial take would have been BCLK / strap but that would hold for both.

TIA!


----------



## litster

Hi everyone. Just got my R5E10 set up. I moved my 5960X from my old X99 Deluxe to the new board. I was able to run the 5960X on the Deluxe at 4.3GHz at around 1.3V.

I am wondering if anyone has any screen shots of your Haswell-E OC setup that you can share so I can use it as a sample to start my over lock adventure?

Thanks much!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm definitely not looking at it from the proper perspective so I need enlightenment. What do you mean by the turbo ratio? What parameters make up the ratio? My initial take would have been BCLK / strap but that would hold for both.
> 
> TIA!


It's turbo multiplier (=turbo ratio). And this will vary by the specific part/cpu in play (the normal operating frequency is the highest nopn-turbo multiplier) SO... for a 6950X: 100x45 = 4500 is using a turbo multiplier at max frequency, Adaptive with all voltage in the Turbo field will work. 125x36=4500 is NOT using a turbo multiplier/ratio... Turbo voltage will not be applied since a turbo multiplier is not being used by the CPU. It gets even worse on strap 166... adaptive will not work, and offset gets a bit screwy at times - only manual override works well IME.
considering the low max turbo freq for a stock 6950X, maybe adaptive can work for like 4375 or 4500?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's turbo multiplier (=turbo ratio). And this will vary by the specific part/cpu in play (the normal operating frequency is the highest nopn-turbo multiplier) SO... for a 6950X: 100x45 = 4500 is using a turbo multiplier at max frequency, Adaptive with all voltage in the Turbo field will work. 125x36=4500 is NOT using a turbo multiplier/ratio... Turbo voltage will not be applied since a turbo multiplier is not being used by the CPU. It gets even worse on strap 166... adaptive will not work, and offset gets a bit screwy at times - only manual override works well IME.
> considering the low max turbo freq for a stock 6950X, maybe adaptive can work for like 4375 or 4500?


Thanks so much for the explanation! So as I now understand it the turbo ratio is primarily based on a bclk of 100. The 6580X base speed is 100x30, so basically any multiplier > than stock multiplier 30 would be a turbo? That wouldn't fit the situation, so is it > than stock turbo speed multiplier (35x) which would fit what I believe you're describing. And for the 6900K that would be a multiplier > 37 seeing that it's stock turbo speed is 3700?

OK, I think just gave myself (and probably everybody else) a headache









Thanks again for the 411!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thanks so much for the explanation! *So as I now understand it the turbo ratio is primarily based on a bclk of 100*. The 6580X base speed is 100x30, so basically any multiplier > than stock multiplier 30 would be a turbo? That wouldn't fit the situation, so is it > than stock turbo speed multiplier (35x) which would fit what I believe you're describing. And for the 6900K that would be a multiplier > 37 seeing that it's stock turbo speed is 3700?
> 
> OK, I think just gave myself (and probably everybody else) a headache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the 411!


nah man, we're still off on this point. The multiplier is the thing, not the resulting frequency. I believe you would need to exceed the highest (max) turbo multi for the part. So for a 6950X (stock max turbo is 35x), 36x would be where Additional Turbo voltage could work. I tried 34x125 and adaptive - stalls at q-code 91 (driver loading). I guess I could try 36x125 (4500







)


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah man, we're still off on this point. The multiplier is the thing, not the resulting frequency. I believe you would need to exceed the highest (max) turbo multi for the part. So for a 6950X (stock max turbo is 35x), 36x would be where Additional Turbo voltage could work. I tried 34x125 and adaptive - stalls at q-code 91 (driver loading). I guess I could try 36x125 (4500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


We're good - I was only using the frequency to derive the multipliers. Thanks again!


----------



## TK421

Any company do professional socket repair on 2011 motherboard? I know asus does it but on a 3rd party brand?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Any company do professional socket repair on 2011 motherboard? I know asus does it but on a 3rd party brand?


Hello

ASUS repairs ASUS branded boards only. Contact the manufacturer of the board in question regarding any needed repairs.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> as soon as I updated the bios to 3301 on my X99 Deluxe I have an error at boot every time I open that case and remove the currrent fromt the PSU.
> 
> Chassis Intrusion detection.
> 
> I haven't connected any cable to the motherboard to check for the intrusion,
> how this motherboard can tell if an intrustion happened?


It is cos the Pins are Open (no cable), just turn it off in the Bios at the bottom of the Monitor Menu Page under the QFan stuff.

KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there's just too much remedial reading... I can't count how many times this question has been answered in the past two years; here's recent one, all you had to do was search. http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/13580_20#post_25501348
> I still don;t get why this concept is so difficult to grasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely not looking at it from the proper perspective so I need enlightenment. What do you mean by the turbo ratio? What parameters make up the ratio? My initial take would have been BCLK / strap but that would hold for both.
> 
> TIA!
Click to expand...

Me either but last night a very small lightbulb went off about the Turbo Multipliers mentioned and that they were probably talking about the Default Multipliers Intel uses for each CPU for Turbo Mode only (Officially) so I went looking at intel and found this rather informative page .

Click on the arrow for your Generation of Chip for the drop down.... for those on 5820K it is 4th Gen.

https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/processors/000005523.html

It also seems if you use XMP that you Enforce the Max Turbo Ratio by default with MultiCore Turbo (MCT)

Oh and thanks for the Spanish lesson Djgar









KB.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> It is cos the Pins are Open (no cable), just turn it off in the Bios at the bottom of the Monitor Menu Page under the QFan stuff.
> 
> KB


yes but how the motherboard knows that I opened the case if there is no cable?


----------



## djgar

There's a new Strix lighting utility for download if anybody's interested. I don't use lighting so no idea what's new, but I'm guessing it may fix some of the problems some have been having ...


----------



## litster

Hi everyone. I have my 5960X running on Rampage V 10 Edition. I got it running at 4.3GHz @ 1.18V CPU LLC level 6, with SpeedStep enabled and Adaptive voltage. AIDA64 stress run seems to be stable for over an hour. I I want to try either higher multiplier or lower voltage and keep it stable. Should I enable "Haswell-E SFR Adjust"? I have it enabled now but I have no idea what it does







. I do have a Haswell-E CPU.

I have attached the screen shots from my BIOS settings. Would you mind taking a look at my settings and see if there is any more optimization I can do?



5960X-R5E10-43GHz.zip 824k .zip file


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Hi everyone. I have my 5960X running on Rampage V 10 Edition. I got it running at 4.3GHz @ 1.18V CPU LLC level 6, with SpeedStep enabled and Adaptive voltage. AIDA64 stress run seems to be stable for over an hour. I I want to try either higher multiplier or lower voltage and keep it stable. Should I enable "Haswell-E SFR Adjust"? I have it enabled now but I have no idea what it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I do have a Haswell-E CPU.
> 
> I have attached the screen shots from my BIOS settings. Would you mind taking a look at my settings and see if there is any more optimization I can do?
> 
> 
> 
> 5960X-R5E10-43GHz.zip 824k .zip file


Ive been asking that question for a long while now.... hoping one day someone will chime in with what the hell it does


----------



## Kimir

I don't think we'll ever have an answer on the Haswell-E SFR adjust as on the previous pages it's been asked multiple times, and both Raja and Praz that are probably the most fit to answer it, simply ignored it completely. Leave it on auto on move on to other settings that are known.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I don't think we'll ever have an answer on the Haswell-E SFR adjust as on the previous pages it's been asked multiple times, and both Raja and Praz that are probably the most fit to answer it, simply ignored it completely. Leave it on auto on move on to other settings that are known.


exactly... I was hoping either 1 of them OR BOTH would have answered my question on that setting pages back but it simply got ignored just like you said... ol well....


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Hi everyone. I have my 5960X running on Rampage V 10 Edition. I got it running at 4.3GHz @ 1.18V CPU LLC level 6, with SpeedStep enabled and Adaptive voltage. AIDA64 stress run seems to be stable for over an hour. I I want to try either higher multiplier or lower voltage and keep it stable. Should I enable "Haswell-E SFR Adjust"? I have it enabled now but I have no idea what it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I do have a Haswell-E CPU.
> 
> I have attached the screen shots from my BIOS settings. Would you mind taking a look at my settings and see if there is any more optimization I can do?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5960X-R5E10-43GHz.zip 824k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Hello

Why set minimum cache multiplier to 40 and use offset voltage? Set the minimum to auto so that it downclocks when idle.


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Why set minimum cache multiplier to 40 and use offset voltage? Set the minimum to auto so that it downclocks when idle.


Good point, Praz. I will make the change to auto. Thanks much. Any other suggestions?


----------



## litster

Does SFR mean Special Function Register here? https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_function_register


----------



## Jpmboy

Guys- AFAIK, HWE-SFR is only available if you are running an HWE on a broadwell bios. If that is the case leave iit on Auto or enabled. Disabled is obviously not what you want to do if running a Haswell E cpu.








+1 to lister.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> It is cos the Pins are Open (no cable), just turn it off in the Bios at the bottom of the Monitor Menu Page under the QFan stuff.
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> yes but how the motherboard knows that I opened the case if there is no cable?
Click to expand...

It doesn't , but because the pins are not closed (cable attached) it thinks someone has opened or taken the side door off, which is why I just disable it as my Case does not have this cable.

I would think putting a jumper cap on the pins would do the same thing ? but I just disable it.

KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Does SFR mean Special Function Register here? https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_function_register


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Guys- AFAIK, HWE-SFR is only available if you are running an HWE on a broadwell bios. If that is the case leave iit on Auto or enabled. Disabled is obviously not what you want to do if running a Haswell E cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 to lister.


Hi Litster ,

that is the only reference I could find too apart from a Programmers Sheet saying something about CPU Math operations

On my X99A II (903 current) SFR was disabled by default and in all current bios's available so far
but I have seen other reports it is Enabled by default on their Boards, no idea if they are Broadwell Bios's though ?

you can have it Enabled or Disabled , there is no Auto Option BTW.

KB


----------



## Kbird

Anyone have a hint on why the CPU Q-Fan Control , turns itself to Disabled about every 10 boots and so I get the F1 Stop Error for CPU Fan Failure .

It hasn't failed and is still being monitored , I just need to enabled Q-Fan Control again and set DC Mode and it is good for a while.

Unless it is a by product of a failed OC , not that I've had any crashes lately , just the odd Luxmark Error in RealBench , which I am back to thiking is a Cache issue ...low voltage ...not the GPU after all.

Thanks,

KB.


----------



## djgar

That's definitely weird - doesn't sound like a bug, more like a bad BIOS ... have you tried re-flashing the BIOS or clearing the CMOS??


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> That's definitely weird - doesn't sound like a bug, more like a bad BIOS ... have you tried re-flashing the BIOS or clearing the CMOS??


It was happening before I reported it earlier (8/1/2016) with 801 , so for 903 I used USB Flashback instead of Ezflash as recommended a few weeks back, since I have a Raid Array and saw some mention issues with the Array being ruined with EzFlash.

It has happened once each day this weekend , and once earlier in the week but I haven't noticed a common thread... yet.

I am just using it for my Top Case 200mm Fan (500-600rpm) with DC Mode set currently after the issues 6 weeks ago as I didn't trust it for my CPU which is on the W-Pump Header now but the CPU Header is doing it again.

I guess I will try another Fan Profile and maybe lower the speed warning as low as possible. Not sure why a speed warning would cause the CPU Q-Fan to be back on disabled though? I just assumed the Fan warning was cos it had been disabled somehow? it is still spinning .....

Thanks for reading....

KB


----------



## Groo21

Are there any X99 boards with 2x m.2 or 1xm.2 & 1xU.2 that run full speed to the CPU lanes?

Even looking through the Asus manuals, I can't figure out what runs to the PCH and what runs to the CPU (shared).


----------



## Streetdragon

one more time problem with my ram......... stupid intel....

from time to time my pc boot with 3 from 4 sticks. In the bios dimm i can see it found all 4 sticks but shows only 12 instat 16 gig. in windows it says 12 gig too. Cpu-z says 16 in quad? performenc is there too. not lower then usual but only 12 gig usable..

i already bumped ramvoltage a bit and agent to 1v too. But on the next day i have 12 gig.

I already swiched the slots etc etc but.... intel problems over problems... ZEN I WANT YOUUUUU(if you are not crapy)


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> one more time problem with my ram......... stupid intel....
> 
> from time to time my pc boot with 3 from 4 sticks. In the bios dimm i can see it found all 4 sticks but shows only 12 instat 16 gig. in windows it says 12 gig too. Cpu-z says 16 in quad? performenc is there too. not lower then usual but only 12 gig usable..
> 
> i already bumped ramvoltage a bit and agent to 1v too. But on the next day i have 12 gig.
> 
> I already swiched the slots etc etc but.... intel problems over problems... ZEN I WANT YOUUUUU(if you are not crapy)


so you are blaming intel for problems you are having, even tho this can be USER error?? You also are begging for a product (zen) that you know nothing about and have no clue how it will perform... awesome... Turn on memory training in bios and that should help with your mem issue....


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> one more time problem with my ram......... stupid intel....
> 
> from time to time my pc boot with 3 from 4 sticks. In the bios dimm i can see it found all 4 sticks but shows only 12 instat 16 gig. in windows it says 12 gig too. Cpu-z says 16 in quad? performenc is there too. not lower then usual but only 12 gig usable..
> 
> i already bumped ramvoltage a bit and agent to 1v too. But on the next day i have 12 gig.
> 
> I already swiched the slots etc etc but.... intel problems over problems... ZEN I WANT YOUUUUU(if you are not crapy)


Hello

DDR4 POST training is platform independent. ZEN will not be a substitute for an improperly configured system by the user.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> so you are blaming intel for problems you are having, even tho this can be USER error?? You also are begging for a product (zen) that you know nothing about and have no clue how it will perform... awesome... Turn on memory training in bios and that should help with your mem issue....


kek for sure i already tried it. second time i have this kind of problem. with oc and without.. but hayyyyy user problem


----------



## Kimir

without OC you mean cleared CMOS and this happened?


----------



## Streetdragon

clear bios. even tried newest bios. i mean.. i have still the performence.. i can see temps from the ram (testst it with a hair-dryer(low temps) if they change. and they do.) It is just there and not there. like...magic?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> clear bios. even tried newest bios. i mean.. i have still the performence.. i can see temps from the ram (testst it with a hair-dryer(low temps) if they change. and they do.) It is just there and not there. like...magic?


Is the Ram on the QVL for the X99A ? I had this issue on my X99A too but it was RMA'd for a single bent CPU PIN and I am on a X99A II now and have not seen it again.

I would not assume YOU are the issue , there are many reports of this , on this Thread and elsewhere , google X99 + ram issue , sometimes a simply swap slots fixes it, other times ...not so much...

I would try raising the Voltages for sure, put them all on Safe Maximum's and see if that helps , then drop each one slowly to see if you find a Culprit if it does.

KB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> kek for sure i already tried it. second time i have this kind of problem. with oc and without.. but hayyyyy user problem


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> clear bios. even tried newest bios. i mean.. i have still the performence.. i can see temps from the ram (testst it with a hair-dryer(low temps) if they change. and they do.) It is just there and not there. like...magic?


IN bios make sure the VDIMM is set manually.. run +25mV over the list. Try increaseing CPU VCCIO by one or two notches (1.06-1.07-ish). and then.. VSA what setting are you running for VSA?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> clear bios. even tried newest bios. i mean.. i have still the performence.. i can see temps from the ram (testst it with a hair-dryer(low temps) if they change. and they do.) It is just there and not there. like...magic?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IN bios make sure the VDIMM is set manually.. run +25mV over the list. Try increaseing CPU VCCIO by one or two notches (1.06-1.07-ish). and then.. VSA what setting are you running for VSA?


Make sure it's the Eventual volts in the DRAM Timing section, not just the DRAM volts in the main Tweakers section ...


----------



## Kimir

The eventual will be the same if left on auto tho.


----------



## Kbird

For those that have the AU update and are Running a RAID ARRAY could you please check under Tools in the the Properties of the Drives and see if Optimization is still available please.

I was checking my SSD actually after reading AU disabled TRIM on some systems ( it's OK) and found the Array as showing Optimization as "not available"

The same 3 Disk array is fine on the old X58 MB with 1511.545 System BTW.

I have dropped back a driver or two but that has not helped.... so perhaps AU has some kind of issue ? just wondering if it is just me or not ? ie a bios issue or something else ? I will look around at WinRaid etc too and see what I can find out....

Minitool Partition Wizard is crashing with a Loader.exe Error too , and sometimes Loading Realbench takes 5 secs, other times 30 secs to get the System Config Info , just wondering if it is all related or not?

KB.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> For those that have the AU update and are Running a RAID ARRAY could you please check under Tools in the the Properties of the Drives and see if Optimization is still available please.
> 
> I was checking my SSD actually after reading AU disabled TRIM on some systems ( it's OK) and found the Array as showing Optimization as "not available"
> 
> The same 3 Disk array is fine on the old X58 MB with 1511.545 System BTW.
> 
> I have dropped back a driver or two but that has not helped.... so perhaps AU has some kind of issue ? just wondering if it is just me or not ? ie a bios issue or something else ? I will look around at WinRaid etc too and see what I can find out....
> 
> Minitool Partition Wizard is crashing with a Loader.exe Error too , and sometimes Loading Realbench takes 5 secs, other times 30 secs to get the System Config Info , just wondering if it is all related or not?
> KB.


All my RAID 0 and RAID 10 volumes have Optimize available. I'm running RST drivers and application 14.8.1.1043.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> For those that have the AU update and are Running a RAID ARRAY could you please check under Tools in the the Properties of the Drives and see if Optimization is still available please.
> 
> I was checking my SSD actually after reading AU disabled TRIM on some systems ( it's OK) and found the Array as showing Optimization as "not available"
> 
> The same 3 Disk array is fine on the old X58 MB with 1511.545 System BTW.
> 
> I have dropped back a driver or two but that has not helped.... so perhaps AU has some kind of issue ? just wondering if it is just me or not ? ie a bios issue or something else ? I will look around at WinRaid etc too and see what I can find out....
> 
> Minitool Partition Wizard is crashing with a Loader.exe Error too , and sometimes Loading Realbench takes 5 secs, other times 30 secs to get the System Config Info , just wondering if it is all related or not?
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> All my RAID 0 and RAID 10 volumes have Optimize available. I'm running RST drivers and application 14.8.1.1043.
Click to expand...

Thank Djgar , I will get that Version and try that Driver/Software combo ...

I was on Intel RST(e) v14.8.10.1055 WHQL (per WinRaid's Best list) and rolled Back to Intel RST(e) v14.8.9.1053 WHQL but it did not help.

KB


----------



## mbze430

My "Games" Volume is the Intel RST RAID0 w/SSD. Looks fine here... also on AU


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> My "Games" Volume is the Intel RST RAID0 w/SSD. Looks fine here... also on AU


Thanks MBZE my SSD on the Raid Controller is fine , it is the 3 WD BLACK HDD forming the Raid0 Array which are not.

At the moment the Driver Djgar uses will not Install , I am not sure if it won't allow a Downgrade or something else is going on the Error isn't very descriptive. But will download again and Try from another source. (just occurred to me he is using the ones provided for his Strix)

thanks,

KB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Make sure it's the Eventual volts in the DRAM Timing section, not just the DRAM volts in the main Tweakers section ...


there's no need to set an Eventual Dram Voltage unless you are trainingthe kit at a higher voltage. (which I do







). But normally, I just run it straight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The eventual will be the same if left on auto tho.


^^This


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IN bios make sure the VDIMM is set manually.. run +25mV over the list. Try increaseing CPU VCCIO by one or two notches (1.06-1.07-ish). and then.. VSA what setting are you running for VSA?


pushed the cpu vccio a bit to 1,06. mem voltage is 1,39V now. with vsa you mean the agent voltage? around 1V. befor it was a 0,880. didnt helped

where do i find the VDIMM setting?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Make sure it's the Eventual volts in the DRAM Timing section, not just the DRAM volts in the main Tweakers section ...


there are voltages? i only find timings there

with this settings i can run 2750 with 14 14 14 35 1T . In aida its mostly the same speed with read write copy. all above 60.000


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> pushed the cpu vccio a bit to 1,06. mem voltage is 1,39V now. with vsa you mean the agent voltage? around 1V. befor it was a 0,880. didnt helped
> 
> where do i find the VDIMM setting?
> there are voltages? i only find timings there
> 
> with this settings i can run 2750 with 14 14 14 35 1T . In aida its mostly the same speed with read write copy. all above 60.000


Yep, A-B and C-D eventual volts, third page down ...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there's no need to set an Eventual Dram Voltage unless you are trainingthe kit at a higher voltage. (which I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). But normally, I just run it straight.
> ^^This


Dang, didn't realize that! I do have my eventual 1 tick higher than the boot dimm volts, but they could be the same.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yep, A-B and C-D eventual volts, third page down ...


You mean dram eventual voltag3 cha chb chc chd? That is on auto. Should i set them to 1.38 volt too?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> You mean dram eventual voltag3 cha chb chc chd? That is on auto. Should i set them to 1.38 volt too?


As per Jpmboy and kimir, if left on Auto they will follow the main dimm volts setting.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> IN bios make sure the VDIMM is set manually.. run +25mV over the list. Try increaseing CPU VCCIO by one or two notches (1.06-1.07-ish). and then.. VSA what setting are you running for VSA?
> 
> pushed the cpu vccio a bit to 1,06. mem voltage is 1,39V now. with vsa you mean the agent voltage? around 1V. befor it was a 0,880. didnt helped
> 
> where do i find the VDIMM setting?


SA maybe still too low , I have mine on 1.15 -1.2v usually upto 1.25v is supposed to be safe

also have Vccio at 1.1-1.15v with my 5820k. at 4375.on 125 strap.

KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> That's definitely weird - doesn't sound like a bug, more like a bad BIOS ... have you tried re-flashing the BIOS or clearing the CMOS??
> 
> 
> 
> It was happening before I reported it earlier (8/1/2016) with 801 , so for 903 I used USB Flashback instead of Ezflash as recommended a few weeks back, since I have a Raid Array and saw some mention issues with the Array being ruined with EzFlash.
> 
> It has happened once each day this weekend , and once earlier in the week but I haven't noticed a common thread... yet.
> 
> I am just using it for my Top Case 200mm Fan (500-600rpm) with DC Mode set currently after the issues 6 weeks ago as I didn't trust it for my CPU which is on the W-Pump Header now but the CPU Header is doing it again.
> 
> I guess I will try another Fan Profile and maybe lower the speed warning as low as possible. Not sure why a speed warning would cause the CPU Q-Fan to be back on disabled though? I just assumed the Fan warning was cos it had been disabled somehow? it is still spinning .....
> 
> Thanks for reading....
> 
> KB
Click to expand...

To make it even more fun today my USB keyboard is not being seen at boot , Hence no Boot, as I can't get into the Bios with F1. So I just have to keep resetting until the Error doesn't occur and it boots to Windows......strangely Restart with the Shift button to get into the UEFI isn't working either as it used to ...is that a AU Glitch? Thankfully the Advance Start Button in Settings>Update>Recovery does still work for UEFI Boot.

KB.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> To make it even more fun today my USB keyboard is not being seen at boot , Hence no Boot, as I can't get into the Bios with F1. So I just have to keep resetting until the Error doesn't occur and it boots to Windows......strangely Restart with the Shift button to get into the UEFI isn't working either as it used to ...is that a AU Glitch? Thankfully the Advance Start Button in Settings>Update>Recovery does still work for UEFI Boot.
> 
> KB.


How about a desperation-time USB Flashback?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> To make it even more fun today my USB keyboard is not being seen at boot , Hence no Boot, as I can't get into the Bios with F1. So I just have to keep resetting until the Error doesn't occur and it boots to Windows......strangely Restart with the Shift button to get into the UEFI isn't working either as it used to ...is that a AU Glitch? Thankfully the Advance Start Button in Settings>Update>Recovery does still work for UEFI Boot.
> 
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> How about a desperation-time USB Flashback?
Click to expand...

Hehehehe thanks , that made me laugh at least









might be worth a try since all i changed yesterday was set the memory fastboot options back to enabled , to see if boot was quicker...it was...but not worth this crap for 8 secs.....

Might need a reinstall of win10 too ,can't figure out why the Array Disks are being seen as an SSD's

KB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Dang, didn't realize that! I do have my eventual 1 tick higher than the boot dimm volts, but they could be the same.


Usually Eventual is run at a voltage lower than the training voltage so once trained, the kit runs at a more sedate voltage. I've not run it the way you are... then some solutions to ram stability _are_ odd.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Dang, didn't realize that! I do have my eventual 1 tick higher than the boot dimm volts, but they could be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually Eventual is run at a voltage lower than the training voltage so once trained, the kit runs at a more sedate voltage. I've not run it the way you are... then some solutions to ram stability _are_ odd.
Click to expand...

Actually I'm doing like Djgar too in the hope of more stability in windows after getting some crashes in RBench., but I guess I'll try it the other way then....

KB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Actually I'm doing like Djgar too in the hope of more stability in windows after getting some crashes in RBench., but I guess I'll try it the other way then....
> 
> KB


honestly... I cannot see the benefit of training at a lower voltage than the run voltage. Just set the Eventual voltage to Auto. kinda bassakwards actually.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> To make it even more fun today my USB keyboard is not being seen at boot , Hence no Boot, as I can't get into the Bios with F1. So I just have to keep resetting until the Error doesn't occur and it boots to Windows......strangely Restart with the Shift button to get into the UEFI isn't working either as it used to ...is that a AU Glitch? Thankfully the Advance Start Button in Settings>Update>Recovery does still work for UEFI Boot.
> 
> KB.


Todays Update to AU .187 has fixed the Boot to UEFI via the Shift Click Restart Button Method....

KB.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Actually I'm doing like Djgar too in the hope of more stability in windows after getting some crashes in RBench., but I guess I'll try it the other way then....
> 
> KB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> honestly... I cannot see the benefit of training at a lower voltage than the run voltage. Just set the Eventual voltage to Auto. kinda bassakwards actually.


Jpmboy is correct, normally you'd use an equal or higher vdimm for booting than for operational. Mine got that way because I was booting OK but needed more eventual vdimm for GSAT stability and left boot vdimm the same. Since I was booting fine I figured what the heck


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Actually I'm doing like Djgar too in the hope of more stability in windows after getting some crashes in RBench., but I guess I'll try it the other way then....
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> honestly... I cannot see the benefit of training at a lower voltage than the run voltage. Just set the Eventual voltage to Auto. kinda bassakwards actually.
Click to expand...

Point was noted and Changed







.... I appreciate your insights into X99 for sure...

I was just trying to eliminate the possibility my Crash in Luxmark I thought was MSI AB last week wasn't my Ram , I was booting ok no issues even with fastboot on, but it seems to loop RB Benchmark, 3-5-8 times fine but the Stress test causes the error now when I set RAM Amounts --- any of them , but I am playing and trying to fine Tune my Offset voltages to lower heat so maybe one is a bit low? ( thinking SA)

KB
.

PS after getting into bios and re-setting CPU FAN and Fastboot on the mem to off again it is booting fine again ....coincidence? no clue......

KB.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Point was noted and Changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I appreciate your insights into X99 for sure...
> 
> I was just trying to eliminate the possibility my Crash in Luxmark I thought was MSI AB last week wasn't my Ram , I was booting ok no issues even with fastboot on, but it seems to loop RB Benchmark, 3-5-8 times fine but the Stress test causes the error now when I set RAM Amounts --- any of them , but I am playing and trying to fine Tune my Offset voltages to lower heat so maybe one is a bit low? ( thinking SA)
> 
> KB
> .
> 
> PS after getting into bios and re-setting *CPU FAN* and Fastboot on the mem to off again it is booting fine again ....coincidence? no clue......
> 
> KB.


You're not running those backwards as well, are you?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're not running those backwards as well, are you?


No, no, just runs the silent fan profile when the system is under load, and the full speed profile while it idles...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@[email protected]

My son surprised me today, he vinyl printed this at school to match the rest of my hardware (x99 Strix Motherboard/ Strix GTX1080 GPU)


----------



## Kimir

So I've asked asus support in my area about the haswell-E SFR adjust, the only explanation I've got, and I quote: " "Haswell-E SFR Adjust" in the BIOS is used to activate the overclocking profile".
Well, that was useless.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No, no, just runs the silent fan profile when the system is under load, and the full speed profile while it idles...


My PSU fan is louder than any of my other fans


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> So I've asked asus support in my area about the haswell-E SFR adjust, the only explanation I've got, and I quote: " "Haswell-E SFR Adjust" in the BIOS is used to activate the overclocking profile".
> Well, that was useless.


appreciate you trying







... I wonder what it "really" does tho... Cant believe the 2 main peeps that answer in this thread havent answered it but just been ignoring it


----------



## Silent Scone

It's more helpful than you probably realise if you know what these registers are for in the first place.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's more helpful than you probably realise if you know what these registers are for in the first place.


Registers? Are you talking about the same thing we do here?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> honestly... I cannot see the benefit of training at a lower voltage than the run voltage. Just set the Eventual voltage to Auto. kinda bassakwards actually.


Hello

Memory voltage being split out pre and post boot is more for benchmarking. Although there is some overlap between memory training and memory testing utilities they are different parts that make up memory stability. During training the signals are altered to obtain adequate window and eye sizing as well as sufficient margins for jitter and noise taking in consideration the environmental variables the memory is spec'd to operate in. Decreasing these margins by reducing in-operating system memory voltage may result in signal alignment that functions in most cases. However, for the highest level of stability for 24/7 use the memory voltage used should be the greater that is needed to successfully pass training and operating system memory testing. In most cases the memory voltage can be set using DRAM Voltage with Eventual Voltage left on Auto as @Jpmboy has noted above.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> appreciate you trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I wonder what it "really" does tho... Cant believe the 2 main peeps that answer in this thread havent answered it but just been ignoring it


A It's classified information or B its beyond the scope of their technical prowess.

Probably the latter







.

Of course i knew emailing asus support would be useless too, they only give generic answers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Registers? Are you talking about the same thing we do here?


special function register(s). check your cache OC toggling this setting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> ... "However, for the highest level of stability for 24/7 use the memory voltage used should be the greater that is needed to successfully pass training and operating system memory testing".


I thought I understood this sentence...







is this saying train low, run higher? Reasonable if the intended use is more "stressful" than memory training?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> My PSU fan is louder than any of my other fans


My PSU fan has never started up, even during stress testing it's remained off. I guess my PSU-side of the case has sufficient airflow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> special function register(s). check your cache OC toggling this setting.
> I thought I understood this sentence...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this saying train low, run higher?


He did agree with you







. I was wondering - does training happen before or after eventual vdimm is used?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I thought I understood this sentence...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this saying train low, run higher? Reasonable if the intended use is more "stressful" than memory training?


Hello

If successful training requires 1.37V and GSAT needs 1.35V set DRAM Voltage to 1.37V. If successful training requires 1.35V and GSAT needs 1.37V set DRAM Voltage to 1.37V. In essence as you wrote above. Do all voltage adjustments for memory stability using the DRAM Voltage setting and leave DRAM Eventual Voltage set to auto.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> My PSU fan has never started up, even during stress testing it's remained off. I guess my PSU-side of the case has sufficient airflow.
> He did agree with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was wondering - does training happen before or after eventual vdimm is used?


eventual voltage is applied after POST


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If successful training requires 1.37V and GSAT needs 1.35V set DRAM Voltage to 1.37V. If successful training requires 1.35V and GSAT needs 1.37V set DRAM Voltage to 1.37V. In essence as you wrote above. Do all voltage adjustments for memory stability using the DRAM Voltage setting and leave DRAM Eventual Voltage set to auto.


ahhh.... now I see what you were saying.









anyway - posted thisi n the hwe thread... I'll double dip:
OKay.. 5960X/R5E is back up and running.. 4.7/4.2/3200c14 32GB ripjaws / SLI TitanXMs @ 1.274V. Stable (so far... x265, RBv2.44, HCI memtest... etc). Sequential Heaven 4.0 runs. 2x360 rads 6 cougar fans. GPUs are running ~ 8-10C above water temp.








Cooling system seems sufficient.
(1080P in a 4K screen)


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> special function register(s). check your cache OC toggling this setting.


I'm staying on 1701, so not gonna.








I'm quite disappointed now that I can't run 4.7Ghz RB stable. :'


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm staying on 1701, so not gonna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite disappointed now that I can't run 4.7Ghz RB stable. :'


whaddya mean, 4.7 is getting loose on vcore?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whaddya mean, 4.7 is getting loose on vcore?


Yeah, I'm afraid so. Still getting bsod 101 with 1.38v. I don't feel comfortable pushing further when I see the temp already in the 80'...
In the other end, I want ahead and put back my 4.8 1.4v profile on my 4930K, 4.7 1.34v was getting old.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah, I'm afraid so. Still getting bsod 101 with 1.38v. I don't feel comfortable pushing further when I see the temp already in the 80'...
> In the other end, I want ahead and put back my 4.8 1.4v profile on my 4930K, 4.7 1.34v was getting old.


lol - RBv2.43 run okay here... until the end where it crashes the PC everytime unless I switch off one gfx card.








I have to try v2.44 on this hwe. but yeah, package temps are in the high 70s at 4.7/4.2 for me. Never semed that high when it was on a bench table.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> My son surprised me today, he vinyl printed this at school to match the rest of my hardware (x99 Strix Motherboard/ Strix GTX1080 GPU)


Very Nice !!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If successful training requires 1.37V and GSAT needs 1.35V set DRAM Voltage to 1.37V. If successful training requires 1.35V and GSAT needs 1.37V set DRAM Voltage to 1.37V. In essence as you wrote above. Do all voltage adjustments for memory stability using the DRAM Voltage setting and leave DRAM Eventual Voltage set to auto.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eventual voltage is applied after POST


Ahh! Everything is clear now. Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah, I'm afraid so. Still getting bsod 101 with 1.38v. I don't feel comfortable pushing further when I see the temp already in the 80'...
> In the other end, I want ahead and put back my 4.8 1.4v profile on my 4930K, 4.7 1.34v was getting old.


yeah bud, that's a great 4930K you got there.








eh.. you're making me think I should set this 5960X to 4.6/4.1 with 1.275/1.2 volts and be happy. You know.. I;ve had my 4960X at 4.7 with 1.392V (manual overrde) for over a year now.. not a hiccup. I think it likes a fixed vcore...


----------



## tistou77

Does anyone know the thickness of the pads of Asus block for VRM on R5E10 ?

Thanks


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - RBv2.43 run okay here... until the end where it crashes the PC everytime unless I switch off one gfx card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to try v2.44 on this hwe. but yeah, package temps are in the high 70s at 4.7/4.2 for me. Never semed that high when it was on a bench table.
> Very Nice !!


I'm still running 2.43 myself, didn't even knew there was a new version. I don't know how you manage such temp with 2x360mm rads. As I understand that's what you are using for the 5960X right now, right?
I'll download 2.44 now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah bud, that's a great 4930K you got there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh.. you're making me think I should set this 5960X to 4.6/4.1 with 1.275/1.2 volts and be happy. You know.. I;ve had my 4960X at 4.7 with 1.392V (manual overrde) for over a year now.. not a hiccup. I think it likes a fixed vcore...


Yup, but paid the price for it, and it's still my daily.
That's about what I'm running at right now, 4.6/4.3 with 1.27/1.25v


----------



## cookiesowns

Wow. All this talk about the 5960X makes me sad I got rid of it haha. Those are some nice 4930K's also. This one chip I got in a build does 4.6 @ 1.305V, 3 other chips in the same batch hits a wall at 4.4. Anyways. Silicon lottery gets expensive real quick ..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm still running 2.43 myself, didn't even knew there was a new version. I don't know how you manage such temp with 2x360mm rads. As I understand that's what you are using for the 5960X right now, right?
> I'll download 2.44 now.
> Yup, but paid the price for it, and it's still my daily.
> That's about what I'm running at right now, 4.6/4.3 with 1.27/1.25v


2.44 is about the same anyway.
all copper rads (fins too) lol - covered with black fans.







. the loop will heat up but once all the fans spin up it will level off with a (hot side) water temp at 40C or below. @ TXM's at 1.274V add a lot of heat.. I may change their bios to a lower voltage.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 2.44 is about the same anyway.
> all copper rads (fins too) lol - covered with black fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . the loop will heat up but once all the fans spin up it will level off with a (hot side) water temp at 40C or below. @ TXM's at 1.274V add a lot of heat.. I may change their bios to a lower voltage.


Tried 2.44, indeed quite the same. Did 15mins at 4.6 no pb. I have two EK-CoolStream XE 360 with EK-Vardar F4-120ER (those I limit to 80% ~1850 rpm because 2200rpm is hella noisy) and my CPU shows higher temp than yours, my water temp never exceeded 37°c during folding.
Right now during realbench it's about 32°c (cold side) 35°c (hot side) and my CPU package is in the 70°c (peak at 77°c) but that's with 4.6/4.3, so with 1.27v, add 0.1v and temp skyrocket. Maybe I should resit the waterblock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Tried 2.44, indeed quite the same. Did 15mins at 4.6 no pb. I have two EK-CoolStream XE 360 with EK-Vardar F4-120ER (those I limit to 80% ~1850 rpm because 2200rpm is hella noisy) and my CPU shows higher temp than yours, my water temp never exceeded 37°c during folding.
> Right now during realbench it's about 32°c (cold side) 35°c (hot side) and my CPU package is in the 70°c (peak at 77°c) but that's with 4.6/4.3, so with 1.27v, add 0.1v and temp skyrocket. Maybe I should resit the waterblock.


I have 2.44 running right now at 4.6/4.1. will post at 12 min just in case it crashes at the end...








but,package tempo is high indeed... 77-78C. whoa
these rads seem very efficient... air in temp is 25C, air out is 31.5C (6 degree raise!). fans max out at 1600 rpm.

oh yeah - I'm trying out the new Koolance 390i cpu block... seems very strong... but no doubt.. this sheet get hot.



yup... then at 15min (when terminating, I get a "bad pool error.. on this rig and the 6950X, IDK...). runs x265, x264, and everything else - never get this error with any other stress test.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have 2.44 running right now at 4.6/4.1. will post at 12 min just in case it crashes at the end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but,package tempo is high indeed... 77-78C. whoa
> these rads seem very efficient... air in temp is 25C, air out is 31.5C (6 degree raise!). fans max out at 1600 rpm.
> 
> oh yeah - I'm trying out the new Koolance 390i cpu block... seems very strong... but no doubt.. this sheet get hot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup... then at 15min (when terminating, I get a "bad pool error.. on this rig and the 6950X, IDK...). runs x265, x264, and everything else - never get this error with any other stress test.


Ahh, love those CASELABS and Koolance 390s!


----------



## Kimir

Heh, if that's still luxmark that cause trouble, ffs that need to be fixed. I mean really, crashing at the end because of the app itself and not the OC, how do you want to stress test correctly... can't even go AFK when the thing get to the end.








I guess I'll get an aquaero again when I put my HW-E in a case, I wanted something a little cheaper as do a set and forget approach on the fans profile with water temp. Haven't tweaked the one on my SMA8 since the build time. I'm sad that there is no company that managed to get in that market... EK was supposed to but it never seen the light.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Heh, if that's still luxmark that cause trouble, ffs that need to be fixed. I mean really, crashing at the end because of the app itself and not the OC, how do you want to stress test correctly... can't even go AFK when the thing get to the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll get an aquaero again when I put my HW-E in a case, I wanted something a little cheaper as do a set and forget approach on the fans profile with water temp. Haven't tweaked the one on my SMA8 since the build time. I'm sad that there is no company that managed to get in that market... EK was supposed to but it never seen the light.


Actually... kololance had a very simple and solid unit, but it is discontinued and replaced with a newer version.
I use the TMS-205 on this bench rig (BWE). No where near as feature rich as the AQ6, but does the job with _very_ little overhead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Ahh, love those CASELABS and Koolance 390s!


Thanks. this is the only 390i I have.. all the rest (3) are the 380i. So far so good.

I plumbed the CS case so that I can remove the drop-in rad assembly via 2 QDCs (2 panel mounts in the mid case platform, and the GPUs are on QDCs also. I'd only need to drain the reservoir if I had to change the pump... only one pump tho.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Heh, if that's still luxmark that cause trouble, ffs that need to be fixed. I mean really, crashing at the end because of the app itself and not the OC, how do you want to stress test correctly... can't even go AFK when the thing get to the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll get an aquaero again when I put my HW-E in a case, I wanted something a little cheaper as do a set and forget approach on the fans profile with water temp. Haven't tweaked the one on my SMA8 since the build time. I'm sad that there is no company that managed to get in that market... EK was supposed to but it never seen the light.


RB2.44 for me is fine in the Benchmark but usually crashes with Luxmark errors on the stress test , do you have an idea why ? as RB2.43 seemed fine on both after raising SA voltage a bit , but I was only guessing and it was maybe a coincidence.

Thanks.

KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Point was noted and Changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I appreciate your insights into X99 for sure...
> 
> I was just trying to eliminate the possibility my Crash in Luxmark I thought was MSI AB last week wasn't my Ram , I was booting ok no issues even with fastboot on, but it seems to loop RB Benchmark, 3-5-8 times fine but the Stress test causes the error now when I set RAM Amounts --- any of them , but I am playing and trying to fine Tune my Offset voltages to lower heat so maybe one is a bit low? ( thinking SA)
> 
> KB
> .
> 
> PS after getting into bios and re-setting *CPU FAN* and Fastboot on the mem to off again it is booting fine again ....coincidence? no clue......
> 
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not running those backwards as well, are you?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're not running those backwards as well, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, just runs the silent fan profile when the system is under load, and the full speed profile while it idles...
Click to expand...

Nice to see everyone having a fun here today ....







, am I the only one seeing this weird behavior ?

Be nice to know why it sets itself back to Disabled ...it was doing it again tonight so I have had to disconnect the Fan ,and Ignore all monitoring on CPU FAN to get it to Boot and not stop without the F1 CPU Error. Thankfully there is a CPU_OPT and W_PUMP Header I can use for the AIO Corsair PUMP etc too.

KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> For those that have the AU update and are Running a RAID ARRAY could you please check under Tools in the the Properties of the Drives and see if Optimization is still available please.
> 
> I was checking my SSD actually after reading AU disabled TRIM on some systems ( it's OK) and found the Array as showing Optimization as "not available"
> 
> The same 3 Disk array is fine on the old X58 MB with 1511.545 System BTW.
> 
> I have dropped back a driver or two but that has not helped.... so perhaps AU has some kind of issue ? just wondering if it is just me or not ? ie a bios issue or something else ? I will look around at WinRaid etc too and see what I can find out....
> 
> Minitool Partition Wizard is crashing with a Loader.exe Error too , and sometimes Loading Realbench takes 5 secs, other times 30 secs to get the System Config Info , just wondering if it is all related or not?
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> All my RAID 0 and RAID 10 volumes have Optimize available. I'm running RST drivers and application 14.8.1.1043.
Click to expand...

Ok tried these Drivers too From the Strix Page but no change , I think 1607 .187 (and before) may have an issue with Array's that are accelerated by an SSD , so far I have not noticed any Corruption od Data but sometimes there is speedy access and other times not to the 3 Array Drives., haven't found anything definitive online yet about it, but did read AU totally loses Nvidia Raid Array's for anyone still running an old school rig. More at WinRaid.

KB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Ok tried these Drivers too From the Strix Page but no change , I think 1607 .187 (and before) may have an issue with Array's that are accelerated by an SSD , so far I have not noticed any Corruption od Data but sometimes there is speedy access and other times not to the 3 Array Drives., haven't found anything definitive online yet about it, but did read AU totally loses Nvidia Raid Array's for anyone still running an old school rig. More at WinRaid.
> 
> KB


so... WD black drives are not TDLR compliant AFAIK, only the WD "RE" series drives are. The risk is that IRST cannot distinguish if a drive has parked or timed-out and dropped from the array. THis is why Enterprise level drives have the TDLR set so that the delay (or a false failure) does not occur. Blacks are gggreat drives.. maybe the new(er) versions are raid compliant (sure they work fine as long as the array is always active, but in the idle state things use to go very wrong - hence the RE class mechanical drives). SSDs do not have this issue.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Ok tried these Drivers too From the Strix Page but no change , I think 1607 .187 (and before) may have an issue with Array's that are accelerated by an SSD , so far I have not noticed any Corruption od Data but sometimes there is speedy access and other times not to the 3 Array Drives., haven't found anything definitive online yet about it, but did read AU totally loses Nvidia Raid Array's for anyone still running an old school rig. More at WinRaid.
> 
> KB


What exactly do you mean by "Array's that are accelerated by an SSD"? Do you mean arrays that have SSDs? All my RST arrays have SSDs and have no problems.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Ok tried these Drivers too From the Strix Page but no change , I think 1607 .187 (and before) may have an issue with Array's that are accelerated by an SSD , so far I have not noticed any Corruption od Data but sometimes there is speedy access and other times not to the 3 Array Drives., haven't found anything definitive online yet about it, but did read AU totally loses Nvidia Raid Array's for anyone still running an old school rig. More at WinRaid.
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you mean by "Array's that are accelerated by an SSD"? Do you mean arrays that have SSDs? All my RST arrays have SSDs and have no problems.
Click to expand...

Hi Djgar , no the Array is 3x WD Black 640 GB Drives but for this build I had 60 GB SSD Sitting around from a Netbook , so I am using it to Accelerate the Array ie Intel Smart Response Tech. in the RST Software.

The RST Software is not reporting --- or seeing issues ---but Win10 thinks all 3 WD 640GB Drives are SSD's when looking in Drive Tools >Optimise , I only looked cause I read in AU that SSD's were not being Trimmed on some systems ---Mine is , but the Array is screwy,each disk shows as a SSD.

Hi JPM , you are right I beleive but in running them for 5=yrs I have not had a single issue with the Blacks in Raid.....hopefully this isn't it ? and it is some kind of AU hardware error Detection , like it seeing the 60GB Cache SSD and thinking the Whole Array is an SSD?

KB


----------



## Kbird

.
..
...

*HEADS UP ......New X99A II Bios 1003 just hit Store Shelves.....
*

Maybe I'm not the only one with issues









KB


----------



## DarthBaggins

1003 for the x99 Strix has been up on Asus's site. Also anyone have any experience w/ it?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> ...
> 
> *HEADS UP ......New X99A II Bios 1003 just hit Store Shelves.....
> *
> 
> Maybe I'm not the only one with issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K
> 
> 
> B


Same for the Strix, I finally took the plunge an flashed this BIOS, some of the settings are different or just plan not there in this BIOS.
But there's been a noticeable increase in speed of the M.2 950 Pro drive, system seems snapper.

Original 0801 BIOS


New 1003 BIOS


----------



## Streetdragon

My Ram.issus is "solved" dont know why but 2750 cl14t1 is working with 1,35V. 3000 crashes/fails what ever even with cl162t and higher with 1,4V+.
Agent voltage wasnt helping too. tried 0,880 - 1,2V in 0,5V jumps.

i just let it run for now, hoping that 2750 wont get unstable too


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi Djgar , no the Array is 3x WD Black 640 GB Drives but for this build I had 60 GB SSD Sitting around from a Netbook , so I am using it to Accelerate the Array ie Intel Smart Response Tech. in the RST Software.
> 
> The RST Software is not reporting --- or seeing issues ---but Win10 thinks all 3 WD 640GB Drives are SSD's when looking in Drive Tools >Optimise , I only looked cause I read in AU that SSD's were not being Trimmed on some systems ---Mine is , but the Array is screwed up
> 
> Hi JPM , you are right I beleive but in running them for 5=yrs I have not had a single issue with the Blacks in Raid.....hopefully this isn't it ? and it is some kind od AU error Detection , like it seeing the 60GB Cache SSD and thinking the Whole Array is an SSD?
> 
> KB


yeah - the lore is that mixing TDLR compliant with non-compliant drives can trigger the problem. If it has not been a problem until putting the SSD in the mix, may be this is what is going on. I ran a Raid 10 4+1 online spare for like 5 years and only took it down recently when upgrading the old Q9650 rig. Ran flawlessly with very robust failure safegaurds. A raid 10 will give the same read speed as a Raid 0, write speed are a bit slower than Raid 0 (since in write mode it is essentially a Raid 1) That said... are you actually running your OS off a 3 disk Raid0 hybrid with an SSD? If yes, keep a fresh OS image handy.


----------



## mbze430

I guess it has to be a iRST thing. I have a RAID10 8x750GB Black (2.5") running JBOD in a ZFS/FreeBSD box with no problems. Previously with Seagate 2.5" drives... mucho problems.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> ...
> 
> *HEADS UP ......New X99A II Bios 1003 just hit Store Shelves.....
> *
> 
> Maybe I'm not the only one with issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K
> 
> 
> B
> 
> 
> 
> Same for the Strix, I finally took the plunge an flashed this BIOS, some of the settings are different or just plan not there in this BIOS.
> But there's been a noticeable increase in speed of the M.2 950 Pro drive, system seems snapper.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Original 0801 BIOS
> 
> 
> New 1003 BIOS
Click to expand...

Back to RED is See .......

OH goody more settings in Tweakers Paradise nobody will have a clue about what they Do







,,,oh maybe those are just on the Strix though?

I guess I will do it too with my current issues ....

KB.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> My Ram.issus is "solved" dont know why but 2750 cl14t1 is working with 1,35V. 3000 crashes/fails what ever even with cl162t and higher with 1,4V+.
> Agent voltage wasnt helping too. tried 0,880 - 1,2V in 0,5V jumps.
> 
> i just let it run for now, hoping that 2750 wont get unstable too


Are they running at Spec though ?

My Gskill 2800 would not , so my supplier swapped it out for Corsair 3000 but I see the Gskill 3200 kits are very good here (JPMBoy + others)


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I guess it has to be a iRST thing. I have a RAID10 8x750GB Black (2.5") running JBOD in a ZFS/FreeBSD box with no problems. Previously with Seagate 2.5" drives... mucho problems.


I have tried 3 different Driver revisions so far with no Change , but it maybe just how Win10 AU is seeing it , it is possible it is the 903 bios too I guess as I did not check after that Upgrade , so will try 1003 and see.

KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi Djgar , no the Array is 3x WD Black 640 GB Drives but for this build I had 60 GB SSD Sitting around from a Netbook , so I am using it to Accelerate the Array ie Intel Smart Response Tech. in the RST Software.
> 
> The RST Software is not reporting --- or seeing issues ---but Win10 thinks all 3 WD 640GB Drives are SSD's when looking in Drive Tools >Optimise , I only looked cause I read in AU that SSD's were not being Trimmed on some systems ---Mine is , but the Array is screwed up
> 
> Hi JPM , you are right I beleive but in running them for 5=yrs I have not had a single issue with the Blacks in Raid.....hopefully this isn't it ? and it is some kind od AU error Detection , like it seeing the 60GB Cache SSD and thinking the Whole Array is an SSD?
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> yeah - the lore is that mixing TDLR compliant with non-compliant drives can trigger the problem. If it has not been a problem until putting the SSD in the mix, may be this is what is going on. I ran a Raid 10 4+1 online spare for like 5 years and only took it down recently when upgrading the old Q9650 rig. Ran flawlessly with very robust failure safegaurds. A raid 10 will give the same read speed as a Raid 0, write speed are a bit slower than Raid 0 (since in write mode it is essentially a Raid 1) That said... are you actually running your OS off a 3 disk Raid0 hybrid with an SSD? If yes, keep a fresh OS image handy.
Click to expand...

No the OS is on SSD these Days , The Raid0 is an old hold over from before SSDs, old enough that I think all 8 WD 640 I have in diff. computers are now out of there 5yr warranty so I am hoping it is not a fail of some kind , but never had one so far. Only WD Drive I had to "fix" with wdidle was a 1TB Green in a NAS , but I use the 2TB REDs nowadays for my ProBox.

KB.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I guess it has to be a iRST thing. I have a RAID10 8x750GB Black (2.5") running JBOD in a ZFS/FreeBSD box with no problems. Previously with Seagate 2.5" drives... mucho problems.


I'm thinking the new(er) Blacks are TDLR compliant - some early production samples are not tho. Raptors are, RE-class are. Blue are not (for sure). Seems that you are saying Reds are too. Raid 10s have higher fault tolerance and if you designate a raid spare, even if one were to time out, the end user would never know unless they were monitoring the raid condition.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> No the OS is on SSD these Days , The Raid0 is an old hold over from before SSDs, old enough that I think all 8 WD 640 I have in diff. computers are now out of there 5yr warranty so I am hoping it is not a fail of some kind , but never had one so far. Only WD Drive I had to "fix" with wdidle was a 1TB Green in a NAS , but I use the 2TB REDs nowadays for my ProBox.
> KB.


Cool. lol - I have a stack of 500GB RE3s and Blacks ~ 10 that I really should build another NAS for,


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm thinking the new(er) Blacks are TDLR compliant - some early production samples are not tho. Raptors are, RE-class are. Blue are not (for sure). Seems that you are saying Reds are too. Raid 10s have higher fault tolerance and if you designate a raid spare, even if one were to time out, the end user would never know unless they were monitoring the raid condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. lol - I have a stack of 500GB RE3s and Blacks ~ 10 that I really should build another NAS for,


are there ways to differentiate older/newer Blacks? Firmware? Revision builts, etc? I am curious now. I am planning to set up a vSAN with several of my ESXi hosts with a bunch of Blacks....


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone experiencing automatic hard reboot with the latest 3301 BIOS for X99?
my PC shut down abruptly without any reason and it restart it self as nothing happened.


----------



## DarthBaggins

wishing I could get my Lite-On m.2 to work on my Strix x99 board (Just as another drive since it's not NVMe)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> are there ways to differentiate older/newer Blacks? Firmware? Revision builts, etc? I am curious now. I am planning to set up a vSAN with several of my ESXi hosts with a bunch of Blacks....


there's a tool on the WD website.. you just need the serial number.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> wishing I could get my Lite-On m.2 to work on my Strix x99 board (Just as another drive since it's not NVMe)


IN ACHI mode?


----------



## mbze430

I thought those non-NVMe drives works with the m.2 ports regardless? unless it's different on the X99 board, because I have ITX-Z97 Pro Asus board using an AHCI non-NVMe on that board and it works fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I thought those non-NVMe drives works with the m.2 ports regardless? unless it's different on the X99 board, because I have ITX-Z97 Pro Asus board using an AHCI non-NVMe on that board and it works fine.


yeah - should be plugnPlay.


----------



## Praz

Hello

The M.2 slot on the ASUS x99 Strix Gaming supports PCIe based drives only.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The M.2 slot on the ASUS x99 Strix Gaming supports PCIe based drives only.


Yup, just needed to hear it from someone else. NVMe/PCI-e only on the M.2, which is more than likely due to it sharing with the u.2
But it's a good thing Intel's 600p drives are well priced compared to their competitors


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> I'm thinking the new(er) Blacks are TDLR compliant - some early production samples are not tho. Raptors are, RE-class are. Blue are not (for sure). Seems that you are saying Reds are too. Raid 10s have higher fault tolerance and if you designate a raid spare, even if one were to time out, the end user would never know unless they were monitoring the raid condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> No the OS is on SSD these Days , The Raid0 is an old hold over from before SSDs, old enough that I think all 8 WD 640 I have in diff. computers are now out of there 5yr warranty so I am hoping it is not a fail of some kind , but never had one so far. Only WD Drive I had to "fix" with wdidle was a 1TB Green in a NAS , but I use the 2TB REDs nowadays for my ProBox.
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. lol - I have a stack of 500GB RE3s and Blacks ~ 10 that I really should build another NAS for,
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> are there ways to differentiate older/newer Blacks? Firmware? Revision builts, etc? I am curious now. I am planning to set up a vSAN with several of my ESXi hosts with a bunch of Blacks....
> 
> 
> 
> there's a tool on the WD website.. you just need the serial number.
Click to expand...

yes the RED Drives Firmware is actually called NasWare and is at version 3.0 now AFAIK , the Purple Drives are For Survaillance systems with looping Drives , on 24/7 etc

there is also Red Pro drives now too

http://www.wdc.com/en/products/internal/nas/Default.aspx

Are you talking about Data Lifeguard JPM ? I don't think I have seen it mention *TLER* but it's been a while since I used it.

There is a utility called WDTLER to turn it on.....now sure If I used That or Not way back? but it doesn't work on drives since 2009-10

*** edit Maybe I did ? https://jack-brennan.com/western-digital-raid-issues-tler-is-the-culprit/
https://hardforum.com/threads/western-digital-time-limited-error-recovery-tler-with-raid-and-se-se16-gp-models.1285254/

KB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The M.2 slot on the ASUS x99 Strix Gaming supports PCIe based drives only.


thanks Praz.. I didn't know that and didn't look in the manual.


----------



## mbze430

Page 1-22 is the part about the M.2 in the manual for the Strix Gaming, didn't mention it. BUT!.... in the Index part of the manual, page 'xi' it mention it. ASUS need to revise the manual just a tad.


----------



## mbze430

So I updated my Strix X99 Gaming to the new 1003, and playing around with the VCCSA. anything I changed (.300), it still reads 1.165v with AIDA64 & HWINFO, anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Are they running at Spec though ?
> 
> My Gskill 2800 would not , so my supplier swapped it out for Corsair 3000 but I see the Gskill 3200 kits are very good here (JPMBoy + others)


You mean http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/32GB-G-Skill-Trident-Z-DDR4-3200-DIMM-CL14-Quad-Kit_1033422.html this kit?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> You mean http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/32GB-G-Skill-Trident-Z-DDR4-3200-DIMM-CL14-Quad-Kit_1033422.html this kit?


Yes, that's the one.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> So I updated my Strix X99 Gaming to the new 1003, and playing around with the VCCSA. anything I changed (.300), it still reads 1.165v with AIDA64 & HWINFO, anyone else seeing this?


I'm on 1003 now and got slightly lower vcore (1.395 vs. 1.4 adaptive turbo) and vcache (.34 offset vs. .35 for better RealBench (2.5 hrs vs. almost 2) for same speeds. My vccsa still reads correctly with .21 offset for 1.2v.


----------



## mbze430

dang it why is my VCCSA stuck at 1.165v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> dang it why is my VCCSA stuck at 1.165v


post up a bios screen shot zip file.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> dang it why is my VCCSA stuck at 1.165v


Are you using Offset + ? or Manual ?

Using LLC ?

***edit ...do what JPM said...^^^^^^^ bios settings Pics or Txt. file...


----------



## djgar

So here's my current (adventurous/semi-suicidal) 24x7 setup with BIOS 1003 for my Strix X99 Gaming:

4,600 MHz @ Strap 100, BCLK 100.0 46x
1.395 VCORE adap turbo
3,800 MHz @ 38x, .340 VCACHE offset = 1.30v
.210 VCCSA offset = 1.20v
DDR4-3400 13-15-12-16CR1 @ 1.44 VDIMM
1.95 VINPUT / LLC 9 = 1.98v turbo
1.15 VCCIO CPU
.750 VTTDDR
Phase Control CPU - std / DRAM - std
CPU current 130% / DRAM Current 130%


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> So here's my current (adventurous/semi-suicidal) 24x7 setup with BIOS 1003 for my Strix X99 Gaming:
> 
> 4,600 MHz @ Strap 100, BCLK 100.0 46x
> 1.395 VCORE adap turbo
> 3,800 MHz @ 38x, .340 VCACHE offset = 1.30v
> .210 VCCSA offset = 1.20v
> DDR4-3400 13-15-12-16CR1 @ 1.44 VDIMM
> 1.95 VINPUT / LLC 9 = 1.98v turbo
> 1.15 VCCIO CPU
> .750 VTTDDR
> Phase Control CPU - std / DRAM - std
> CPU current 130% / DRAM Current 130%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


bro - that's a nice OC you built there... that ram kit really can't do tWCL 9?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> So here's my current (adventurous/semi-suicidal) 24x7 setup with BIOS 1003 for my Strix X99 Gaming:
> 
> 4,600 MHz @ Strap 100, BCLK 100.0 46x
> 1.395 VCORE adap turbo
> 3,800 MHz @ 38x, .340 VCACHE offset = 1.30v
> .210 VCCSA offset = 1.20v
> DDR4-3400 13-15-12-16CR1 @ 1.44 VDIMM
> 1.95 VINPUT / LLC 9 = 1.98v turbo
> 1.15 VCCIO CPU
> .750 VTTDDR
> Phase Control CPU - std / DRAM - std
> CPU current 130% / DRAM Current 130%


Nice.
But Vcore=1.4V, even adaptative..Whaoouuh...I would never do that from my side


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bro - that's a nice OC you built there... that ram kit really can't do tWCL 9?


Any time I try to lower tWCL it's immediate crash
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bro - that's a nice OC you built there... that ram kit really can't do tWCL 9?


Thanks! Any change I have tried on tWCL results in immediate crash









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Nice.
> But Vcore=1.4V, even adaptative..Whaoouuh...I would never do that from my side


Thanks! But as I said, adventurous / semi-suicidal. Besides, I did lower vcore from previous 1.4 to 1.395


----------



## LDFiberman

Hey guys,

This is going to be a stupid question, but I have to ask. I have an ASUS Strix X99 Gaming Motherboard. How do you clear the cmos, other than pulling the battery. My computer is locking up on boot and I need to reset cmos.

I thought you were supposed to push the bios button on the back after powering it on.

Help would Greatly be appreciated. I have looked in the book, but apparently I either can't read or I'm not able to find it.

Thanks...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDFiberman*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> This is going to be a stupid question, but I have to ask. I have an ASUS Strix X99 Gaming Motherboard. How do you clear the cmos, other than pulling the battery. My computer is locking up on boot and I need to reset cmos.
> 
> I thought you were supposed to push the bios button on the back after powering it on.
> 
> Help would Greatly be appreciated. I have looked in the book, but apparently I either can't read or I'm not able to find it.
> 
> Thanks...


Hello

With power disconnected short the clear CMOS pins, near the system panel header, for a few seconds.


----------



## LDFiberman

Praz

Thank you so very much... I apparently had a brain fart..


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bro - that's a nice OC you built there... that ram kit really can't do tWCL 9?


OK, that was interesting. Every time I have tried changing the tWCL using MemTweakIt it has been instantaneous crash. After your post I decided let me try changing it to 9 in the BIOS and see if it will boot. Well it did and passed 80 minutes of GSAT. I guess the live switching messes stuff up. However I notice that my AIDA copy benchmark has dropped a bit from high 88Ks-low 89Ks to high 87Ks to low 88Ks.


----------



## Bronson

Well I finally was able to start my PC and leave behind the 00 code, yet I had nothing but problems...everytime I start there is a new issue. Sometimes is a ram code, others the pc starts and stops running shortly after, others the 00 code appears again, in another ocassion I even played the new doom with no issues. I have use the intel diagnosis test with my xeon with no issues either and the AIDA64 tests and even cinebench with no issues either. i sincerely dont know what is happening, I thought it could be my seasonic 1200 but I used an old server psu and I had the same good patches and the same issues. I dont know what you think but Im thinking ia more related to my motherboard, might be my last Asus mobo, Ive already had two in previous pcs that went wrong...thev worse part is that no part of my pc is clearly bad so far and I dont know what i can sell and whatnot, im really giving up with my system and im more than sure going to sell it.


----------



## TK421

New 3301 bios for X99D/U3.1, any diference?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK, that was interesting. Every time I have tried changing the tWCL using MemTweakIt it has been instantaneous crash. After your post I decided let me try changing it to 9 in the BIOS and see if it will boot. Well it did and passed 80 minutes of GSAT. I guess the live switching messes stuff up. However I notice that my AIDA copy benchmark has dropped a bit from high 88Ks-low 89Ks to high 87Ks to low 88Ks.


memtweakit? tisk-tisk.








tWCL drives a number of other settings so best to do it in bios (and every other setting also) - fine tuning may be required because it sets other intervals, or, just stick with what you had.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leemarvin*
> 
> Well I finally was able to start my PC and leave behind the 00 code, yet I had nothing but problems...everytime I start there is a new issue. Sometimes is a ram code, others the pc starts and stops running shortly after, others the 00 code appears again, in another ocassion I even played the new doom with no issues. I have use the intel diagnosis test with my xeon with no issues either and the AIDA64 tests and even cinebench with no issues either. i sincerely dont know what is happening, I thought it could be my seasonic 1200 but I used an old server psu and I had the same good patches and the same issues. I dont know what you think but Im thinking ia more related to my motherboard, might be my last Asus mobo, Ive already had two in previous pcs that went wrong...thev worse part is that no part of my pc is clearly bad so far and I dont know what i can sell and whatnot, im really giving up with my system and im more than sure going to sell it.


if it's is misbehaving AFTER A CLRCMOS, then you have a bad part somewhere. could be ram, board, gpu,, anything. Maybe you _should_ try a different brand.


----------



## Bronson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> memtweakit? tisk-tisk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tWCL drives a number of other settings so best to do it in bios (and every other setting also) - fine tuning may be required because it sets other intervals, or, just stick with what you had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it's is misbehaving AFTER A CLRCMOS, then you have a bad part somewhere. could be ram, board, gpu,, anything. Maybe you _should_ try a different brand.


Ive made a clear cmos, Ive rolled back to a previous version of the bios, I know have it with juat one ram stick. Changing the psu and having this exact behaviour leads me to take the psu out of the equation. Can a cpu create this kind of stuff while passing with no problem.every software test? Thatnis what makes me think that the problem mighr be the board


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if it's is misbehaving AFTER A CLRCMOS, then you have a bad part somewhere. could be ram, board, gpu,, anything. Maybe you _should_ try a different brand.


Hello

Using mixed sets of ram and experiencing multiple issues after a mains power failure I think points to where most of these problems are originating from.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Using mixed sets of ram and experiencing multiple issues after a mains power failure I think points to where most of these problems are originating from.


yep... that mix of issues can lead to all sorts of problems.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> memtweakit? tisk-tisk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tWCL drives a number of other settings so best to do it in bios (and every other setting also) - fine tuning may be required because it sets other intervals, or, just stick with what you had.


I'm with you. I just use it initially to see if it's safe and with any gain, then go to the BIOS for further testing


----------



## Caos

hi, please if you can help me. I have a asus x99 strix with the latest bios. install a ssd SD7SN6S-256G SanDisk SSD SATA 256GB m.2, but I recognized in the bios .. it is incompatible?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> hi, please if you can help me. I have a asus x99 strix with the latest bios. install a ssd SD7SN6S-256G SanDisk SSD SATA 256GB m.2, but I recognized in the bios .. it is incompatible?


Hello

From 2 days ago:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The M.2 slot on the ASUS x99 Strix Gaming supports PCIe based drives only.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> From 2 days ago:


yo @Praz simple question... you know how the on-board Reset button (usually) will do a warm rest? I have the case reset switch on this one rig connected to the MB reset header - tho the polarity is not clear on the caselabs switch - when I use this case reset button it always gives a hard.cold restart, not a reset. Could this just be a polarity thing?


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> From 2 days ago:


thanks for answering. and what is PCIe?

ssd which model?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> thanks for answering. and what is PCIe?


Not what you've purchased.
Quote:


> SanDisk SSD *SATA* 256GB m.2


----------



## Caos

I understand, and model recommended for my motherboard?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> New 3301 bios for X99D/U3.1, any diference?


I saw a report at WinRaid this morning that you need to turn off quickboot if using EZ Tune on a X99 board.

http://www.win-raid.com/t2268f36-ASUS-x-BIOS-setting-recommendation-to-avoid-a-MCE-when-booting.html


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> For those that have the AU update and are Running a RAID ARRAY could you please check under Tools in the the Properties of the Drives and see if Optimization is still available please.
> 
> I was checking my SSD actually after reading AU disabled TRIM on some systems ( it's OK) and found the Array as showing Optimization as "not available"
> 
> The same 3 Disk array is fine on the old X58 MB with 1511.545 System BTW.
> 
> I have dropped back a driver or two but that has not helped.... so perhaps AU has some kind of issue ? just wondering if it is just me or not ? ie a bios issue or something else ? I will look around at WinRaid etc too and see what I can find out....
> 
> Minitool Partition Wizard is crashing with a Loader.exe Error too , and sometimes Loading Realbench takes 5 secs, other times 30 secs to get the System Config Info , just wondering if it is all related or not?
> 
> KB.


I have now found reports at Intel etc saying that this has been happening since Win8 (never had it) with any driver past 12.9.x.x ie anything in the 13 series or above for some people and has not been solved yet , There is even a mention by an intel rep that the Driver ASUS has posted for the X99a II ,V14.8.0.1042, has problems and they are investigating.... yes I believe that I read it on the Internet









I have not tried rolling back that far on X99 yet but my old x58 system on 11.7.x.x is fine...

https://communities.intel.com/thread/55594

KB


----------



## Bronson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Using mixed sets of ram and experiencing multiple issues after a mains power failure I think points to where most of these problems are originating from.


Even now testing it after reinstalling the cpu, another psu, a clrcmos and with just one ram stick?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi Kw , quick question , not about your Sabertooth issue actually, I am wondering if WOL is working on your X99A II , I had it working , been using my 6P to start it , but Since going to 901 , it no longer works , as it doesn't seem to matter the APM setting used, as there is no longer a Link light when the Computer is Off with any of them.
> 
> Unless one Of Win10's Updates last week has somehow caused this ? but all settings are the same , even went back to the LAN Driver on the CD as win Update had "refreshed" it apparently and still no go.
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Win10 supports WOL for the S3/S4 states only. S4 Hybrid or S5 states are not supported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm It was working with PCIe Wake enabled (I thought) and others elsewhere have it working with the Intel I218-V I read on TenForums (diff MB though), the Intel Driver also has Options for S5 IIRC ? Wake on Link , I think? if the Bios Supports it....
> 
> Maybe I am remembering it wrong and it was from Sleep only? not sure...... I was using it cos there is no longer a Wake with Mouse DC Option.
> 
> PS it works just fine on my X58 MB under Win10 1511.545 ,the X99A II is on AU .105 though.
> 
> KB.
Click to expand...

Just wanted to report back on this for Others trying to use WOL in Win10 ...it does work ... my Intel Nic now works OK from Sleep and Shut Down.

1. Bios has PCI devices power On Enabled

2. On the NIC's Power Management Tab :

i) All options ON

ii) All options ON except wake on Pattern Match under WOL

and in *Windows 10 , the final fix...*.

3. This fix, I found elsewhere lets my NIC have LINK ( Orange Light ) when the Computer is OFF , hence WOL works :

Windows 10, where 'shutting down' your computer doesn't switch the machine off but leaves quite a few functionalities working in order to reduce the startup time. This is called 'fast startup' and you need to untick that option in the system settings:

Power & Sleep => Additional power settings => Choose what the power buttons do => Change settings that are currently unavailable =>

and scroll down to and *uncheck the box 'Turn on fast startup (recommended)*'

KB

.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I have now found reports at Intel etc saying that this has been happening since Win8 (never had it) with any driver past 12.9.x.x ie anything in the 13 series or above for some people and has not been solved yet , There is even a mention by an intel rep that the Driver ASUS has posted for the X99a II ,V14.8.0.1042, has problems and they are investigating.... yes I believe that I read it on the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not tried rolling back that far on X99 yet but my old x58 system on 11.7.x.x is fine...
> 
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/55594
> 
> KB


Currently using 14.8.1.1043 but even with any of the previous versions I have never had a problem with my RAID 0 and RAID 10 arrays and the RAID 0 has survived several BSODs.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leemarvin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Using mixed sets of ram and experiencing multiple issues after a mains power failure I think points to where most of these problems are originating from.
> 
> 
> 
> Even now testing it after reinstalling the cpu, another psu, a clrcmos and with just one ram stick?
Click to expand...

So you don't have a 32gb kit of Gskill ? ie what I see in your tagline ? My system did not like the Ripjaws 2800 either , but no issues on Corsair 3000 Kit , though I am not sure it is the fastest it isn't throwing errors.

the Gskill Trident 3200 C14 seems to be working great though for most here.

KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I have now found reports at Intel etc saying that this has been happening since Win8 (never had it) with any driver past 12.9.x.x ie anything in the 13 series or above for some people and has not been solved yet , There is even a mention by an intel rep that the Driver ASUS has posted for the X99a II ,V14.8.0.1042, has problems and they are investigating.... yes I believe that I read it on the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not tried rolling back that far on X99 yet but my old x58 system on 11.7.x.x is fine...
> 
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/55594
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> Currently using 14.8.1.1043 but even with any of the previous versions I have never had a problem with my RAID 0 and RAID 10 arrays and the RAID 0 has survived several BSODs.
Click to expand...

It's a strange one for sure , not sure if it explains some of the lagging and errors in different programs running off the disks in the array or not , I posted over on WinRaid too, to see if there is a Fix , other than a Reinstall of Win10 ....I am not sure 12.9 Raid will work ideally with X99 , at this point , so haven't tried going that low yet.

KB.

.


----------



## Bronson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> So you don't have a 32gb kit of Gskill ? ie what I see in your tagline ? My system did not like the Ripjaws 2800 either , but no issues on Corsair 3000 Kit , though I am not sure it is the fastest it isn't throwing errors.
> 
> the Gskill Trident 3200 C14 seems to be working great though for most here.
> 
> KB


Yeap I have 32gb, but what Ive meant is that right now Ive made all the tests mentioned before with just one 4gb ram stick installed


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> I understand, and model recommended for my motherboard?


Here's a couple that will work

NVMe ones
950 PRO NVMe M.2 SSD there is the SM961 (oem) and 960 Pro that should be coming soon.
OCZ RD400/400A Solid State Drive - PCIe® NVMe™ M.2 SSD
Plextor M8Pe
Intel® Solid State Drive 600p Series

AHCI one
HyperX Predator PCIe SSD


----------



## TK421

960 pro release date when?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leemarvin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> So you don't have a 32gb kit of Gskill ? ie what I see in your tagline ? My system did not like the Ripjaws 2800 either , but no issues on Corsair 3000 Kit , though I am not sure it is the fastest it isn't throwing errors.
> 
> the Gskill Trident 3200 C14 seems to be working great though for most here.
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap I have 32gb, but what Ive meant is that right now Ive made all the tests mentioned before with just one 4gb ram stick installed
Click to expand...

I think I saw it mentioned to use Slot D1 if only using 1 slot for testing , but when running all 8 slots you may need to lift certain Voltages , but @JPMBoy is the expert here on that stuff.

Personally I did not quite get the reference made by Praz and what the issue is with your system after the "power mains failure" so maybe this is the wrong direction to be looking ?

KB.

.


----------



## Martin778

Anyone experiencing heavy overall lagging while running DIP5 on Windows 10 x64? It renders my OS unusable until I remove it, tried reinstalling it but with the same result.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yo @Praz simple question... you know how the on-board Reset button (usually) will do a warm rest? I have the case reset switch on this one rig connected to the MB reset header - tho the polarity is not clear on the caselabs switch - when I use this case reset button it always gives a hard.cold restart, not a reset. Could this just be a polarity thing?


Hello

There is polarity that needs to be observed. One pin is input and the other ground. Momentarily connecting the two together triggers the restart. My boards may do a warm, cold or no restart at all depending on the current state of the system.


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Here's a couple that will work
> 
> NVMe ones
> 950 PRO NVMe M.2 SSD there is the SM961 (oem) and 960 Pro that should be coming soon.
> OCZ RD400/400A Solid State Drive - PCIe® NVMe™ M.2 SSD
> Plextor M8Pe
> Intel® Solid State Drive 600p Series
> 
> AHCI one
> HyperX Predator PCIe SSD


thank you very much


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Just wanted to report back on this for Others trying to use WOL in Win10 ...it does work ... my Intel Nic now works OK from Sleep and Shut Down.
> 
> 1. Bios has PCI devices power On Enabled
> 
> 2. On the NIC's Power Management Tab :
> 
> i) All options ON
> 
> ii) All options ON except wake on Pattern Match under WOL
> 
> and in *Windows 10 , the final fix...*.
> 
> 3. This fix, I found elsewhere lets my NIC have LINK ( Orange Light ) when the Computer is OFF , hence WOL works :
> 
> Windows 10, where 'shutting down' your computer doesn't switch the machine off but leaves quite a few functionalities working in order to reduce the startup time. This is called 'fast startup' and you need to untick that option in the system settings:
> 
> Power & Sleep => Additional power settings => Choose what the power buttons do => Change settings that are currently unavailable =>
> 
> and scroll down to and *uncheck the box 'Turn on fast startup (recommended)*'
> 
> KB
> 
> .


Does this work with ErP state? that's the ultimate


----------



## Caos

Is there any adapter to go from m.2 sata, to m.2 PCIE3?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is polarity that needs to be observed. One pin is input and the other ground. Momentarily connecting the two together triggers the restart. My boards may do a warm, cold or no restart at all depending on the current state of the system.


Thx. Yeah certainly the conditions under which I try reset will determine if it really needs a "retry" or safeboot,... the wayI have the switch polarity atm is a "retry" no matter what the state of affairs may be. I'll reverse and see what it does.








thx again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> Is there any adapter to go from m.2 sata, to m.2 PCIE3?


there are PCIE "sleds" that let you use a PCIE M.2 in a PCIE slot, but nothing that will convert an ACHI drive to PCIE AFAIK. You actually need to look for an M.2 to sata adapter for an ACHI M.2 drive to work outside the M.2 connector. they come as cheap as like $6 (not that I recommend getting one that cheap).


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there are PCIE "sleds" that let you use a PCIE M.2 in a PCIE slot, but nothing that will convert an ACHI drive to PCIE AFAIK. You actually need to look for an M.2 to sata adapter for an ACHI M.2 drive to work outside the M.2 connector. they come as cheap as like $6 (not that I recommend getting one that cheap).


ok thanks. buy model is wrong SD7SN6S-256G SanDisk SSD SATA 256GB m.2, my motherboard asus x99 strix does not support it, and I want some adapter. where I can get it? some link? thanks


----------



## Kimir

There is no adapters that I know of that will work, send it back and buy something that will work is the best course of action here.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> ok thanks. buy model is wrong SD7SN6S-256G SanDisk SSD SATA 256GB m.2, my motherboard asus x99 strix does not support it, and I want some adapter. where I can get it? some link? thanks


When you plug it in, have you tried to configure your M.2 Slot in BIOS as SATA/AHCI?


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> There is no adapters that I know of that will work, send it back and buy something that will work is the best course of action here.


buy from ebay.


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> When you plug it in, have you tried to configure your M.2 Slot in BIOS as SATA/AHCI?


I do not directly recognized in the bios. This adapter would serve me?

https://www.amazon.com/NGFF-PCI-Express-SATA-Adapter/dp/B00M8HC5JC

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998229


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> I do not directly recognized in the bios. This adapter would serve me?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NGFF-PCI-Express-SATA-Adapter/dp/B00M8HC5JC
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998229


the startech adapter is the kind you need.. assuming the drive IS ACHI.

WAIT... is this your drive???



if yes, it is a SATA drive already.. (and if yes... it's not for an M.2 connector)


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> When you plug it in, have you tried to configure your M.2 Slot in BIOS as SATA/AHCI?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not directly recognized in the bios. This adapter would serve me?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NGFF-PCI-Express-SATA-Adapter/dp/B00M8HC5JC
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998229
Click to expand...

I think you need to show a link to the EXACT Sandisk Drive you have so people can help ...not Guess...

KB.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Just wanted to report back on this for Others trying to use WOL in Win10 ...it does work ... my Intel Nic now works OK from Sleep and Shut Down.
> 
> 1. Bios has PCI devices power On Enabled
> 
> 2. On the NIC's Power Management Tab :
> 
> i) All options ON
> 
> ii) All options ON except wake on Pattern Match under WOL
> 
> and in *Windows 10 , the final fix...*.
> 
> 3. This fix, I found elsewhere lets my NIC have LINK ( Orange Light ) when the Computer is OFF , hence WOL works :
> 
> Windows 10, where 'shutting down' your computer doesn't switch the machine off but leaves quite a few functionalities working in order to reduce the startup time. This is called 'fast startup' and you need to untick that option in the system settings:
> 
> Power & Sleep => Additional power settings => Choose what the power buttons do => Change settings that are currently unavailable =>
> 
> and scroll down to and *uncheck the box 'Turn on fast startup (recommended)*'
> 
> KB
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Does this work with ErP state? that's the ultimate
Click to expand...

Is seems different settings for different Asus MB's are needed, from my reading on the Subject ,With My X99A II enabling ErP disables all other APM options , even the choices of ErP S4 and S5 did not appear to work but I am not sure if I tried that again since finding the info on the fastboot setting in Windows 10.

it was in the comments of this posting I found this info ...more Asus MB's are mentioned...

http://www.sysadminshowto.com/how-to-configure-wake-on-lan-in-windows-10-and-windows-8-1/

KB


----------



## loopy750

Hi, running Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 and just wanting to know if it's normal for the read speed to be slower.


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the startech adapter is the kind you need.. assuming the drive IS ACHI.
> 
> WAIT... is this your drive???
> 
> 
> 
> if yes, it is a SATA drive already.. (and if yes... it's not for an M.2 connector)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I think you need to show a link to the EXACT Sandisk Drive you have so people can help ...not Guess...
> 
> KB.


hi, this model is



this adapter work?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NU72IKU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1UCLUF7KW7AYG

or

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GKPAVI4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1211BBT871VB5

my motherboard only supports Pcie m.2 (ASUS X99 STRIX)


----------



## mbze430

So I am looking at the VCCIO CPU, which is set to auto.... but it's alllllll the way 1.2x, should I be concern?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> hi, this model is
> 
> 
> 
> this adapter work?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NU72IKU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1UCLUF7KW7AYG
> 
> or
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GKPAVI4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1211BBT871VB5
> 
> my motherboard only supports Pcie m.2 (ASUS X99 STRIX)


it is not a PCIE drive. you need to get an M.2 to SATA adapter. and use std sata cables. the startech one you posted yesterday is the correct adapter.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998229&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=it93ohed3k000kb500053


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it is not a PCIE drive. you need to get an M.2 to SATA adapter. and use std sata cables. the startech one you posted yesterday is the correct adapter.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998229&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=it93ohed3k000kb500053


thanks for the reply.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812186244&cm_re=m.2_to_sata-_-12-186-244-_-Product

This adapter works too?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> So I am looking at the VCCIO CPU, which is set to auto.... but it's alllllll the way 1.2x, should I be concern?


Mine on auto worried me too , it was higher than that but the advice here was to try 1.1-1.15 on manual instead ...and so far so good .

KB.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> thanks for the reply.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812186244&cm_re=m.2_to_sata-_-12-186-244-_-Product
> 
> This adapter works too?


either should do the job.


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> either should do the job.


Thank you very much


----------



## mbze430

I have mine set to 1.19v which is about ~0.05v from my VCCSA, since I am running 64GB with high freq.... seems ok. I was just wondering because before in auto (1.2x), if you manually put in the 1.2x it is in the RED zone....allthough at 1.19v it is in the red zone as well. guess it didn't matter.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I have mine set to 1.19v which is about ~0.05v from my VCCSA, since I am running 64GB with high freq.... seems ok. I was just wondering because before in auto (1.2x), if you manually put in the 1.2x it is in the RED zone....allthough at 1.19v it is in the red zone as well. guess it didn't matter.


I asked about this two weeks ago ? when playing with Adaptive and Offset voltages and got some advice here ...... FYI I am on Haswell E and not sure if it makes a difference?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/13560#post_25495228

PS adaptive only works on the 100 Strap as I also found out.....

KB.


----------



## mbze430

Whelp... my system wouldn't boot back up this morning from a sleep last night...

Q-Code shows bF being the last code before it restart itself (continuous loop). BF, I know usually this is at the end of the IMC/memory initialization cycle. But even using the "MemOK!" button it won't bring up a screen. I didn't have time to jump the clear CMOS, but as soon as I get home tonight that is what I am going to try.

If anyone else seen this problem, might chime in what it might be.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Whelp... my system wouldn't boot back up this morning from a sleep last night...
> 
> Q-Code shows bF being the last code before it restart itself (continuous loop). BF, I know usually this is at the end of the IMC/memory initialization cycle. But even using the "MemOK!" button it won't bring up a screen. I didn't have time to jump the clear CMOS, but as soon as I get home tonight that is what I am going to try.
> 
> If anyone else seen this problem, might chime in what it might be.


I've experienced that due to OC instability.


----------



## mbze430

I had it running 4hrs of Realbench before putting it to sleep last night. well let's just hope that clear cmos will bring it back up, at least then I don't have to replace any parts


----------



## Silent Scone

BF resuming from sleep normally implies memory or cache instability


----------



## mbze430

like I said, memok! button didn't bring it back up. I am just short from clear CMOS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> like I said, memok! button didn't bring it back up. I am just short from clear CMOS.


memOkay usually won't recover from a cache foul.


----------



## mbze430

my cache was set to 30x/30x with auto... I wasn't even pushing cache. So I don't know... guess I'll know when I get home tonight and do a clear CMOS. As long clear CMOS brings it back up and would be glad, otherwise I hate to go RMA CPU or Memory.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> my cache was set to 30x/30x with auto... I wasn't even pushing cache. So I don't know... guess I'll know when I get home tonight and do a clear CMOS. As long clear CMOS brings it back up and would be glad, otherwise I hate to go RMA CPU or Memory.


set min cache to auto.


----------



## smke

has annyone ben having anny issues with asus ai sute 3 keeping fan settings after restart or first turning on pc ? mobo is x99 deluxe 2 bios is 903 bata


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> has annyone ben having anny issues with asus ai sute 3 keeping fan settings after restart or first turning on pc ? mobo is x99 deluxe 2 bios is 903 bata


don't use AiSuite but I have Fan issues on the X99A II .....CPU QFan will just disable itself randomly and it Can't boot due to a CPU Fan error , had it on 803 , and is back on 1003 , can't remember if X99A II 903 was doing it too ?

I am no longer using the CPU Fan Header at all and have it set to Ignore for this reason...

KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> my cache was set to 30x/30x with auto... I wasn't even pushing cache. So I don't know... guess I'll know when I get home tonight and do a clear CMOS. As long clear CMOS brings it back up and would be glad, otherwise I hate to go RMA CPU or Memory.


I have seen this error too, but had no issue getting it started again, did you cold boot it? to let it recover it's settings? ie turn PS OFF , hold power Button IN for 10 sec-15sec , turn PS back ON and Start it again ? ( sorry can't remember what Asus calls this feature )

and try raising the cache volts a notch or two...


----------



## mbze430

Ohh yeah I cold booted, even unplug the power...etc....

Anyway, it back up and running. Jump the Clear CMOS.... it came back up... and didn't clear the CMOS *****... (***) All my settings didn't clear. but I raised the cache to .200v since I am not even OC'n the cache. but guess better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Bronson

Ok this is driving me more crazy than I already are. I took my pc to one of my brothers home, I put my seasonic back in it and add another 12 gb of ram to the already 4 Ive installed while testing.

Turned it on and it boot like a charm. Only issue it did not detect one ram stick. I took it out, installed it again and it boot normally again. I did an intel test and cinebench to the cpu and everything went ok

Then I decided to put the latest bios and everything went fine again. Ive spent the whole night updating software, windows and Ive turned it off and turned it on more or less five times with no issues.

Im still not entirely confident that at least a minor issue might happened due to the power failures at my home, but what do you think? Could just be my electrical installation at home?. I will keep this configuratiom with just one set of 16 gb of ram and tonight I will add the two hdd missing and keep it for testing the whole week at my brothers home.
But really I never had such a bizarre behaviour and so hard to nail problem. I really dont have a clue of what is going on.

Somebody suggest another approach? Technical support and rma are out of the question down here in Argentina, Asus and I dont know Intel do not support rma if you dont buy in an official reseller, i wish they had a great rma policy like western digital has. Thanxs for the patience and pardon my english once again


----------



## mbze430

SO! I still couldn't get my machine to wakeup correctly without the bF Q-Code. Decided to clear CMOS and go clean. LEFT EVERYTHING default. Didn't change a damn thing, still getting a bF Q-code on wake-up.

Think my IMC is jacked??? or should I try another set of memory first?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Think my IMC is jacked??? or should I try another set of memory first?


It'd be worth a shot, I've got the same Strix board, never actually use sleep, but I did try it a few times just then and my machine woke up fine (Q-Code 30).


----------



## kx11

suddenly EZ update shows me this


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> SO! I still couldn't get my machine to wakeup correctly without the bF Q-Code. Decided to clear CMOS and go clean. LEFT EVERYTHING default. Didn't change a damn thing, still getting a bF Q-code on wake-up.
> 
> Think my IMC is jacked??? or should I try another set of memory first?


pull the ram sticks, switch them around, air bplast the ram sockets and make sure they are re-rested properly. sounds silly, but sometimes they just need to need DWTS.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> suddenly EZ update shows me this


bios update. let it finish... hit OKAY


----------



## kx11

i know it's a Bios update , i wanna know the changelog !!!


----------



## mbze430

lol, for old time sake, I even blew on the IO Bus, like the SNES cartridge before I put in the RAM modules.... :LOLOLOL... unfortunately, still the same...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i know it's a Bios update , i wanna know the changelog !!!


lol, then why did you ask what it was? no you don;t.. you wanna know how the changes affect the user "experience". otherwise unless one is a bios coder, it would be jibberish.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> lol, for old time sake, I even blew on the IO Bus, like the SNES cartridge before I put in the RAM modules.... :LOLOLOL... unfortunately, still the same...


eh - worth a try anyway. only was to trouble shoot then is swap out the cpu or swap out the ram since it is doing this at defaults (right?)


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> SO! I still couldn't get my machine to wakeup correctly without the bF Q-Code. Decided to clear CMOS and go clean. LEFT EVERYTHING default. Didn't change a damn thing, still getting a bF Q-code on wake-up.
> 
> Think my IMC is jacked??? or should I try another set of memory first?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> It'd be worth a shot, I've got the same Strix board, never actually use sleep, but I did try it a few times just then and my machine woke up fine (Q-Code 30).


I don't use sleep but use hibernate several times a day. But I just tried sleep and had no problems - power light went blinky and pressing the power switch woke right up. What are your Windows power settings (if it hasn't been discussed already)?


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - worth a try anyway. only was to trouble shoot then is swap out the cpu or swap out the ram since it is doing this at defaults (right?)


yeah I even tried running the RAM at 1600 with lose timing 1600-16-16-16-40-t3, no OC on CPU or anything else, just straight Clear CMOS default when it comes back up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I don't use sleep but use hibernate several times a day. But I just tried sleep and had no problems - power light went blinky and pressing the power switch woke right up. What are your Windows power settings (if it hasn't been discussed already)?


I have it on Balance, but I did turn off hibernation (powercfg -h off), only left Fast Boot enable for Windows 10, and then readjusted the hiberfil.sys (powercfg /h /type reduced) for Fast boot, nothing else... ran SFC /SCANNOW, nothing there.... system runs great when it was OC'd and obviously now at all default. I don't use hibernate since I don't want 64GB of hiberfil.sys used up on my poor little 950 Pro (512GB)

I am thinking it might be CPU... only because right now the system is acting a little weird. For example, if I run RealBench 1.44 say for 15 or 30mins. If I run it again, the Luxmark doesn't actually do anything (no rendering). When I try to play a video, it won't play. and Event Log shows all sorts of nvidia problems. On the next reboot, it is fine, till I run something. And no OC on the Titan XP either.

Also sometimes when I am in BIOS now, the system completely freeze.

I send RMA request to Kingston, going that first, since their office is local here in OC, should have a quicker turn around time. If that doesn't work, then off to Intel.


----------



## pathfindercod

Anyone happen to know the distance between connectors on the Strix x99 mothrtboard?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> yeah I even tried running the RAM at 1600 with lose timing 1600-16-16-16-40-t3, no OC on CPU or anything else, just straight Clear CMOS default when it comes back up.
> I have it on Balance, but I did turn off hibernation (powercfg -h off), only left Fast Boot enable for Windows 10, and then readjusted the hiberfil.sys (powercfg /h /type reduced) for Fast boot, nothing else... ran SFC /SCANNOW, nothing there.... system runs great when it was OC'd and obviously now at all default. I don't use hibernate since I don't want 64GB of hiberfil.sys used up on my poor little 950 Pro (512GB)
> 
> I am thinking it might be CPU... only because right now the system is acting a little weird. For example, if I run RealBench 1.44 say for 15 or 30mins. If I run it again, the Luxmark doesn't actually do anything (no rendering). When I try to play a video, it won't play. and Event Log shows all sorts of nvidia problems. On the next reboot, it is fine, till I run something. And no OC on the Titan XP either.
> 
> Also sometimes when I am in BIOS now, the system completely freeze.
> 
> I send RMA request to Kingston, going that first, since their office is local here in OC, should have a quicker turn around time. If that doesn't work, then off to Intel.


Have you tried with any and all fast-booting features off, Windows and BIOS?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Anyone happen to know the distance between connectors on the Strix x99 mothrtboard?


Hello

Which connectors? There are a multitude of them.


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Which connectors? There are a multitude of them.


For doing 2-way sli? Which size hb bridge would be needed?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> For doing 2-way sli? Which size hb bridge would be needed?


Hello

PCIe slot spacing is governed by industry standards. Single slot spacing is 20.3mm or 0.800".


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> PCIe slot spacing is governed by industry standards. Single slot spacing is 20.3mm or 0.800".


It didn't look like a standard 1 slot spacing. It kinda looked like the x99 Sabertooth mothrtboard spacing which is like 80mm I think.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> It didn't look like a standard 1 slot spacing. It kinda looked like the x99 Sabertooth mothrtboard spacing which is like 80mm I think.


Hello

A guess of 80mm would be either 60.9mm (3 slots)or 81.2mm (4 slots).


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> For doing 2-way sli? Which size hb bridge would be needed?


Looks like you need the 3 slot because there are 2 slots between the two 16x PCIE ports... I think...


----------



## pathfindercod

Thanks for the info and help!


----------



## pathfindercod

I guess for 2 way sli it would be slot 1 and 4 for the 16x slots. The third slot is x4. So the 4 slot bridge?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> I guess for 2 way sli it would be slot 1 and 4 for the 16x slots. The third slot is x4. So the 4 slot bridge?


Correct, slots 1 & 4 but still there are only 2 slots between them. I think its the 3 slot. Measure it just to be sure (slot to slot).


----------



## pathfindercod

I don't have the board yet. Trying to decide if I want to build with this board next but only if I can get a HB bridge unlike the Sabertooth x99.


----------



## mbze430

Ok, so I did turn off Fast Boot in BIOS and in Windows 10, no difference.

Kingston suggested that I use a single module on B1 for each 4pcs.... all 4pcs did the same exact thing... sleep -> wakeup -> bF -> unplug power then it will come back alive.

I am now thinking CPU > MB. Just finished talking to Intel, will see if they will replace the CPU. For some reason I can't run the IPDT, it just keep crashing....


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Ok, so I did turn off Fast Boot in BIOS and in Windows 10, no difference.
> 
> Kingston suggested that I use a single module on B1 for each 4pcs.... all 4pcs did the same exact thing... sleep -> wakeup -> bF -> unplug power then it will come back alive.
> 
> I am now thinking CPU > MB. Just finished talking to Intel, will see if they will replace the CPU. For some reason I can't run the IPDT, it just keep crashing....


Are you on Bios 1003 ?

sounds similar to my New issue ......... on Restart the X99A II "Loses all the Ram" and starts Beeping like Crazy ( one long , 2 short ) , with Error Code 53, I then have to hit Reset and away it goes again and boots into Windows.

FastStartup in Windows and Fast Boot in the Bios are both off

Tonight I also disabled Hibernation in Windows to see if that helps....

KB.

.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Ok, so I did turn off Fast Boot in BIOS and in Windows 10, no difference.
> 
> Kingston suggested that I use a single module on B1 for each 4pcs.... all 4pcs did the same exact thing... sleep -> wakeup -> bF -> unplug power then it will come back alive.
> 
> I am now thinking CPU > MB. Just finished talking to Intel, will see if they will replace the CPU. For some reason I can't run the IPDT, it just keep crashing....


Are you running OC software, like Asus Suite?


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Are you on Bios 1003 ?
> 
> sounds similar to my New issue ......... on Restart the X99A II "Loses all the Ram" and starts Beeping like Crazy ( one long , 2 short ) , with Error Code 53, I then have to hit Reset and away it goes again and boots into Windows.
> 
> FastStartup in Windows and Fast Boot in the Bios are both off
> 
> Tonight I also disabled Hibernation in Windows to see if that helps....
> 
> KB.
> 
> .


Yep BIOS 1003.... X99 strix Gaming.... If I hold POWER to turn off, then turn no... still BF. If I hit Reset, BF. ONLY way to get out of the BF is to cut power completely. Either turn off the PSU or disconnect from wall.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Are you running OC software, like Asus Suite?


NEVER!

EDITED: Just finished loading up another drive with a fresh copy of Windows 10, just all the updates. STILL "bF" on wake. So it has to be either CPU or MB.


----------



## mbze430

So I was thinking this morning.... I have an ESXi host that has a E5-2620v3 in there. it's a 2011v3 socket. you think the E5-2620v3 will boot on the X99 Strix Gaming? just trying to pin-point what the damn thing is wrong with this whole wakeup "BF" problem is.


----------



## newls1

On going speed issue with my m.2 Samsung 950PRO 256gb drive..... THink im having a PCIe speed issue *maybe*...... To make long story short, im only getting 1500mb/s read speeds from a drive that should be getting 2000+ speeds. Im not a n00b, and am using a 40lane cpu, and SLi.. Both cards are in correct slots (as both are @ 16x speeds) so im leaning towards a bios setting that im over looking or possible bios bug??? Motherboard is a X99A-II using 803bios. I have gone thru bios with a comb and cant seem to find anything to fix this issue other then forcing GEN 3 speeds on pcie slots and i have that set to "Gen 3" for all 3 slots but this is for the m.2 slot. Here is a pic of samsung magician software stating link speed and i circled it in red. How can i fix this?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Are you running OC software, like Asus Suite?
> 
> 
> 
> NEVER!
Click to expand...


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> On going speed issue with my m.2 Samsung 950PRO 256gb drive..... THink im having a PCIe speed issue *maybe*...... To make long story short, im only getting 1500mb/s read speeds from a drive that should be getting 2000+ speeds. Im not a n00b, and am using a 40lane cpu, and SLi.. Both cards are in correct slots (as both are @ 16x speeds) so im leaning towards a bios setting that im over looking or possible bios bug??? Motherboard is a X99A-II using 803bios. I have gone thru bios with a comb and cant seem to find anything to fix this issue other then forcing GEN 3 speeds on pcie slots and i have that set to "Gen 3" for all 3 slots but this is for the m.2 slot. Here is a pic of samsung magician software stating link speed and i circled it in red. How can i fix this?


RAJA, or others that know this boards bios... IS this a BIOS setting issue? Using a 40lane cpu, and SLi there is still plenty of room for this m.2 drive to operate at full speeds and clearly it isnt.. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Cryptopone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> you think the E5-2620v3 will boot on the X99 Strix Gaming? just trying to pin-point what the damn thing is wrong with this whole wakeup "BF" problem is.


Yep. It's on the X99 Strix CPU Supported list so that's an option.


----------



## mbze430

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptopone*
> 
> Yep. It's on the X99 Strix CPU Supported list so that's an option.


Thanks for the link, I was brushing my teeth and getting ready for work when I thought about that, didn't get a chance to check the HW List. I will try CPU swapping this weekend


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> On going speed issue with my m.2 Samsung 950PRO 256gb drive..... THink im having a PCIe speed issue *maybe*...... To make long story short, im only getting 1500mb/s read speeds from a drive that should be getting 2000+ speeds. Im not a n00b, and am using a 40lane cpu, and SLi.. Both cards are in correct slots (as both are @ 16x speeds) so im leaning towards a bios setting that im over looking or possible bios bug??? Motherboard is a X99A-II using 803bios. I have gone thru bios with a comb and cant seem to find anything to fix this issue other then forcing GEN 3 speeds on pcie slots and i have that set to "Gen 3" for all 3 slots but this is for the m.2 slot. Here is a pic of samsung magician software stating link speed and i circled it in red. How can i fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAJA, or others that know this boards bios... IS this a BIOS setting issue? Using a 40lane cpu, and SLi there is still plenty of room for this m.2 drive to operate at full speeds and clearly it isnt.. what am i doing wrong?
Click to expand...

There are two newer bios 903 and 1003 , perhaps try them and see if it is corrected....

KB.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> There are two newer bios 903 and 1003 , perhaps try them and see if it is corrected....
> 
> KB.


will do... thanks. Looks like the m.2 port is stuck on pcie 2.0 mode hence why im getting 1500mb/s speeds. must be a bug. Sure wish RAJA or the other gurus in this thread could shed some light on this for me too???


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> There are two newer bios 903 and 1003 , perhaps try them and see if it is corrected....
> 
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> will do... thanks. Looks like the m.2 port is stuck on pcie 2.0 mode hence why im getting 1500mb/s speeds. must be a bug. Sure wish RAJA or the other gurus in this thread could shed some light on this for me too???
Click to expand...

An M.2 only runs at x4 link speed, uses four pci-e lanes, that's normal.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> There are two newer bios 903 and 1003 , perhaps try them and see if it is corrected....
> 
> KB.


Flashed to 1003 bios and same issue still persists


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> An M.2 only runs at x4 link speed, uses four pci-e lanes, that's normal.


we know that.. thats not the issue. read his prior post again which states the m.2 slot is in pcie 2.0 mode.... and that is my issue. my m.2 is using 4 lanes, but in pcie 2.0 mode

RAJA please step in!!!


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> There are two newer bios 903 and 1003 , perhaps try them and see if it is corrected....
> 
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> Flashed to 1003 bios and same issue still persists
Click to expand...

It was just a thought ...I don't have an M.2 myself ,

but I am considering going back to 903 since I am now losing all 4 RAM sticks in the bios on Restart about 1/2 the time.

Also some "weirdness" today after coming out of sleep mode , a reboot seemed to fix.

Once it comes out of Sleep , Should the Q-Code stay on 30 until next Reboot or should it go back to AA?

Thx.

KB.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> It was just a thought ...I don't have an M.2 myself ,
> 
> but I am considering going back to 903 since I am now losing all 4 RAM sticks in the bios on Restart about 1/2 the time.
> 
> Also some "weirdness" today after coming out of sleep mode , a reboot seemed to fix.
> 
> Once it comes out of Sleep , Should the Q-Code stay on 30 until next Reboot or should it go back to AA?
> 
> Thx.
> 
> KB.


Hello

As stated in the user manual Q-Code 30 is displayed when resuming from the S3 sleep state.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> we know that.. thats not the issue. read his prior post again which states the m.2 slot is in pcie 2.0 mode.... and that is my issue. my m.2 is using 4 lanes, but in pcie 2.0 mode
> 
> RAJA please step in!!!


Hello

Fully clear the board's UEFI, configure the CSM setting if necessary and reboot with default settings. Verify the PCIe mode for the M.2 slot.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> It was just a thought ...I don't have an M.2 myself ,
> 
> but I am considering going back to 903 since I am now losing all 4 RAM sticks in the bios on Restart about 1/2 the time.
> 
> Also some "weirdness" today after coming out of sleep mode , a reboot seemed to fix.
> 
> Once it comes out of Sleep , Should the Q-Code stay on 30 until next Reboot or should it go back to AA?
> 
> Thx.
> 
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> As stated in the user manual Q-Code 30 is displayed when resuming from the S3 sleep state.
Click to expand...

Yes I realise that and it's how I know to look for #30 after Sleep, but that was not the question...

I was trying to figure out IF it is coming out of Sleep mode Fully or not....

KB.

.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Fully clear the board's UEFI, configure the CSM setting if necessary and reboot with default settings. Verify the PCIe mode for the M.2 slot.


what do you mean by configure the CSM setting? And how do i verify the PCIe mode for the m.2 slot sir? I did just in the last hour flash to 1003 bios and all is still the same.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Yes I realise that and it's how I know to look for #30 after Sleep, but that was not the question...
> 
> I was trying to figure out IF it is coming out of Sleep mode Fully or not....
> 
> KB.
> 
> .


Hello

The Q-Code displayed once in the operating system displays the state the system was resumed/restarted from. That value cannot change unless the system is shut down or suspended. A system is either in the sleep state or it isn't. There is no such thing as a partial sleep state.


----------



## mbze430

I am going to down-flash tonight to see if it has any bearing on my wake-up issue....


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> what do you mean by configure the CSM setting? And how do i verify the PCIe mode for the m.2 slot sir? I did just in the last hour flash to 1003 bios and all is still the same.


???? PRAZ Please chime back in.. Im so frustrated with this board that if I cant get this board to work as intended, back to amazon it goes.


----------



## mbze430

Ok after some more testing I can reproduce the problem 100% the time.

The motherboard is ASUS X99 Strix Gaming. BIOS 1003 (Latest).

After a Clear CMOS, without touching the BIOS just letting it go, Windows 10 WILL go to sleep and wakeup perfectly.

IF I input the memory speed DDR4-2400, it will stop working. It will go to sleep but fail to wakeup. HOWEVER, if I change DDR4-2400 back to AUTO, it will stay NOT working. It will continue to no wakeup properly until I completely Clear CMOS

But it doesn't do that if I use BIOS 801


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> uhmmmmm


So you told Asus and they gagged you???


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The Q-Code displayed once in the operating system displays the state the system was resumed/restarted from. That value cannot change unless the system is shut down or suspended. A system is either in the sleep state or it isn't. There is no such thing as a partial sleep state.


lol - if 30 is displayed after resuming from sleep and not AA, then this means the system is groggy or overtired and is not fully awake yet.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Ok after some more testing I can reproduce the problem 100% the time.
> 
> The motherboard is ASUS X99 Strix Gaming. BIOS 1003 (Latest).
> 
> After a Clear CMOS, without touching the BIOS just letting it go, Windows 10 WILL go to sleep and wakeup perfectly.
> 
> IF I input the memory speed DDR4-2400, it will stop working. It will go to sleep but fail to wakeup. HOWEVER, if I change DDR4-2400 back to AUTO, it will stay NOT working. It will continue to no wakeup properly until I completely Clear CMOS
> 
> But it doesn't do that if I use BIOS 801


The memory isn't fully stable. You probably need to tune associated voltages and some of the sub-timings.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The memory isn't fully stable. You probably need to tune associated voltages and some of the sub-timings.


uhmm no way! the memory ARE Kingston's HyperX Fury DDR4-2400 15-15-15-35 1.2v; just for testing sake, I am not even OC;n the memory. And BW-E from Intel spec support 2400.

Like I said, and I send this to your support. in BIOS 1003, if I change the DDR4 Ram speed from AUTO to 2400, 15-15-15-35 1.2v, it automatically kills the wakeup with the "bF"; changing nothing else. *And once that happens, even if I change the back to AUTO, it will continue to "bF"* <-- this is the part I want to know why. If I clear CMOS/Flash the same bios, and leave it on AUTO, it works fine. But why would it not work in AUTO _AFTER_ changing the memory from manual setting back to AUTO?

However in BIOS 0801 it works fine and never experience this issue. I can change the memory speed from AUTO to 2400 back and forth, and it is perfectly fine.

Something is wrong wtih BIOS 1003 I think.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> we know that.. thats not the issue. read his prior post again which states the m.2 slot is in pcie 2.0 mode.... and that is my issue. my m.2 is using 4 lanes, but in pcie 2.0 mode


you still have the problem of M2 in x2 (instead of x4) ?
If so, a screen of the Extreme Tweakers page of the bios


----------



## vibraslap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> uhmm no way! the memory ARE Kingston's HyperX Fury DDR4-2400 15-15-15-35 1.2v; just for testing sake, I am not even OC;n the memory. And BW-E from Intel spec support 2400.
> 
> Like I said, and I send this to your support. in BIOS 1003, if I change the DDR4 Ram speed from AUTO to 2400, 15-15-15-35 1.2v, it automatically kills the wakeup with the "bF"; changing nothing else. *And once that happens, even if I change the back to AUTO, it will continue to "bF"* <-- this is the part I want to know why. If I clear CMOS/Flash the same bios, and leave it on AUTO, it works fine. But why would it not work in AUTO _AFTER_ changing the memory from manual setting back to AUTO?
> 
> However in BIOS 0801 it works fine and never experience this issue. I can change the memory speed from AUTO to 2400 back and forth, and it is perfectly fine.
> 
> Something is wrong wtih BIOS 1003 I think.


That RAM is not on the QVL list for your motherboard. If I had to guess this is the cause of your trouble.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/STRIX_X99_GAMING/STRIX_X99_GAMING_memory_QVL0523.pdf


----------



## tistou77

Motherboard manufacturers do not test all ram, normal that some are not in the list, but that does not mean what are not compatible
None of my rams were in the QVL list and I've never had a problem (apart from OC)


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> uhmm no way! the memory ARE Kingston's HyperX Fury DDR4-2400 15-15-15-35 1.2v; just for testing sake, I am not even OC;n the memory. And BW-E from Intel spec support 2400.
> 
> Like I said, and I send this to your support. in BIOS 1003, if I change the DDR4 Ram speed from AUTO to 2400, 15-15-15-35 1.2v, it automatically kills the wakeup with the "bF"; changing nothing else. *And once that happens, even if I change the back to AUTO, it will continue to "bF"* <-- this is the part I want to know why. If I clear CMOS/Flash the same bios, and leave it on AUTO, it works fine. But why would it not work in AUTO _AFTER_ changing the memory from manual setting back to AUTO?
> 
> However in BIOS 0801 it works fine and never experience this issue. I can change the memory speed from AUTO to 2400 back and forth, and it is perfectly fine.
> 
> Something is wrong wtih BIOS 1003 I think.


I'm on 1003, fairly heavily OC'ed and have no problems resuming from sleep or hibernate.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> you still have the problem of M2 in x2 (instead of x4) ?
> If so, a screen of the Extreme Tweakers page of the bios


its stuck in pcie 2.0 mode, and im not understanding what your trying to say


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> That RAM is not on the QVL list for your motherboard. If I had to guess this is the cause of your trouble.
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/STRIX_X99_GAMING/STRIX_X99_GAMING_memory_QVL0523.pdf


Someone always have to bring up the QVL...

like I said in my message. Intel BW-E specs out that ALL 2400 memory would be supported.

All I am saying is.. 0801 works, 1003 stopped working. They should look in to 1003. I am running 0801 right now and able to run the same set of memory @ 2400 or 3000 without a problem with wakeup "bF".

in 1003, I can't even run MANUAL 2400 (yes, leaving on AUTO runs fine, but who does that?







)

Just for avoiding on any more QVL crap. I can set the memory to 1600mhz 18-18-18-40 with BIOS 1003, and it would have wake up "bF". The issue is, once I make any manual setting for memory in 1003, it causes wake up "bF".


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> its stuck in pcie 2.0 mode, and im not understanding what your trying to say


I asked you if you could do a screen of the Extreme Tweakers page (bios)
The first setting (strap, etc ...), like this


----------



## vibraslap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> like I said in my message. Intel BW-E specs out that ALL 2400 memory would be supported.


Don't you think that's simplifying things a bit? Are you tweaking settings on your CPU to get this RAM to work? Obviously not, you have to change settings on the motherboard. Just because the CPU is capable of supporting a certain speed of RAM does not mean that every CPU/Motherboard/RAM combo will work just because that ram is a certain speed.

I'm by no means an expert on any of this, but I at least appreciate there is a high level of complexity in the way these things communicate. It's not just as simple as "Broadwell-E supports 2400MHz RAM"


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibraslap*
> 
> Don't you think that's simplifying things a bit? Are you tweaking settings on your CPU to get this RAM to work? Obviously not, you have to change settings on the motherboard. Just because the CPU is capable of supporting a certain speed of RAM does not mean that every CPU/Motherboard/RAM combo will work just because that ram is a certain speed.
> 
> I'm by no means an expert on any of this, but I at least appreciate there is a high level of complexity in the way these things communicate. It's not just as simple as "Broadwell-E supports 2400MHz RAM"


SO PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME WHY BIOS 0801 & 0601(originally came with my board when i purcahsed it) WORKS PERFECTLY


----------



## Kbird

They did DDR4 Tweaking in 1003 , so I'm not that surprised , and think it is likely why I have weird issues too on the X99A II

They got the Faster boot time right , but it maybe that part , that is causing my RAM to "disappear" on reboot , ie it's likely too fast = not detected.

I currently just use XMP on the AI Tweaker page but noticed in 1003 in DRAM the Timings are no longer auto detected or set per the XMP SPD of
15-17-17-35 , it uses the Default 2133mhz timings of 15-15-15-36.


----------



## mbze430

I saw that with the 1003 as well, some times my 64GB only shows up with 48. Usually Slot B1 disappears. (AUTO Setting)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> uhmm no way! the memory ARE Kingston's HyperX Fury DDR4-2400 15-15-15-35 1.2v; just for testing sake, I am not even OC;n the memory. And BW-E from Intel spec support 2400.
> 
> Like I said, and I send this to your support. in BIOS 1003, if I change the DDR4 Ram speed from AUTO to 2400, 15-15-15-35 1.2v, it automatically kills the wakeup with the "bF"; changing nothing else. *And once that happens, even if I change the back to AUTO, it will continue to "bF"* <-- this is the part I want to know why. If I clear CMOS/Flash the same bios, and leave it on AUTO, it works fine. But why would it not work in AUTO _AFTER_ changing the memory from manual setting back to AUTO?
> 
> However in BIOS 0801 it works fine and never experience this issue. I can change the memory speed from AUTO to 2400 back and forth, and it is perfectly fine.
> 
> Something is wrong wtih BIOS 1003 I think.


It could be a number of things causing that (retraining). I bet I could tune it out easily, but I'll let you carry on working with support. Good luck!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> They did DDR4 Tweaking in 1003 , so I'm not that surprised , and think it is likely why I have weird issues too on the X99A II
> 
> They got the Faster boot time right , but it maybe that part , that is causing my RAM to "disappear" on reboot , ie it's likely too fast = not detected.
> 
> I currently just use XMP on the AI Tweaker page but noticed in 1003 in DRAM the Timings are no longer auto detected or set per the XMP SPD of
> 15-17-17-35 , it uses the Default 2133mhz timings of 15-15-15-36.


You can force some of the DRAM training settings to be always enabled in the UEFI.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> They did DDR4 Tweaking in 1003 , so I'm not that surprised , and think it is likely why I have weird issues too on the X99A II
> 
> They got the Faster boot time right , but it maybe that part , that is causing my RAM to "disappear" on reboot , ie it's likely too fast = not detected.
> 
> I currently just use XMP on the AI Tweaker page but noticed in 1003 in DRAM the Timings are no longer auto detected or set per the XMP SPD of
> 15-17-17-35 , it uses the Default 2133mhz timings of 15-15-15-36.
> 
> 
> 
> You can force some of the DRAM training settings to be always enabled in the UEFI.
Click to expand...

Yes I set the Mem. timings per Corsair's Specs for 3000 but it didn't help with the disappearing act on restart , ( long beep-2 short beeps) but seems okay on a full power off or if I use the Reset Button .

KB


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I saw that with the 1003 as well, some times my 64GB only shows up with 48. Usually Slot B1 disappears. (AUTO Setting)


On my X99-A II my Corsair LPX 128GB at 2666 with decent timings manually set 12-12-13-26 1T works just fine.

As well I put my RAM on Manual, loaded the 2000 MHZ divider, rebooted, manually set the secondary timings as to what they showed at 2000, a few other tweaks like tREFI at 22066, went back to 2666, stressapptest works just fine.









Never had a channel drop and I'd know on boot if I did because most of my RAM is in two RAM disks and they wouldn't load if I lost a channel or anything.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> On my X99-A II my Corsair LPX 128GB at 2666 with decent timings manually set 12-12-13-26 1T works just fine.
> 
> As well I put my RAM on Manual, loaded the 2000 MHZ divider, rebooted, manually set the secondary timings as to what they showed at 2000, a few other tweaks like tREFI at 22066, went back to 2666, stressapptest works just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had a channel drop and I'd know on boot if I did because most of my RAM is in two RAM disks and they wouldn't load if I lost a channel or anything.


Cool, my memory works perfectly fine too @ 2400 15-15-15-35 T2 1.2v Auto OR manual settings in BIOS 0801, just not in 1003. lolololololol OH and they work well too @ 2800 16-17-16 T1 1.4v in 0801, just not 1003. Put it this way, the second I change the memory speed setting in 1003 other than AUTO, I get the wake up "bF".

I can pretty much continue that phrase _________________, just not 1003


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> On my X99-A II my Corsair LPX 128GB at 2666 with decent timings manually set 12-12-13-26 1T works just fine.
> 
> As well I put my RAM on Manual, loaded the 2000 MHZ divider, rebooted, manually set the secondary timings as to what they showed at 2000, a few other tweaks like tREFI at 22066, went back to 2666, stressapptest works just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had a channel drop and I'd know on boot if I did because most of my RAM is in two RAM disks and they wouldn't load if I lost a channel or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, my memory works perfectly fine too @ 2400 15-15-15-35 T2 1.2v Auto OR manual settings in BIOS 0801, just not in 1003. lolololololol OH and they work well too @ 2800 16-17-16 T1 1.4v in 0801, just not 1003. Put it this way, the second I change the memory speed setting in 1003 other than AUTO, I get the wake up "bF".
> 
> I can pretty much continue that phrase _________________, just not 1003
Click to expand...

I always disable sleep and hibernate, I figure adaptive/offset downlocks everything enough to meet my needs.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I saw that with the 1003 as well, some times my 64GB only shows up with 48. Usually Slot B1 disappears. (AUTO Setting)
> 
> 
> 
> On my X99-A II my Corsair LPX 128GB at 2666 with decent timings manually set 12-12-13-26 1T works just fine.
> 
> As well I put my RAM on Manual, loaded the 2000 MHZ divider, rebooted, manually set the secondary timings as to what they showed at 2000, a few other tweaks like tREFI at 22066, went back to 2666, stressapptest works just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had a channel drop and I'd know on boot if I did because most of my RAM is in two RAM disks and they wouldn't load if I lost a channel or anything.
Click to expand...

I have not played around with the Memory Timings as yet except to set XMP as I wanted to get the CPU OC solid before introducing other possible errors but I have found this week ,after 1003, I seem to need more Ram Voltage under load than I did to be stable.

The lost Memory just happened again after the Computer came out of Sleep Mode (#30) and I restarted the Computer as a Test.....

KB


----------



## Kbird

*****Double Post

KB


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I have not played around with the Memory Timings as yet except to set XMP as I wanted to get the CPU OC solid before introducing other possible errors but I have found this week ,after 1003, I seem to need more Ram Voltage under load than I did to be stable.
> 
> The lost Memory just happened again after the Computer came out of Sleep Mode (#30) and I restarted the Computer as a Test.....
> 
> KB


I would try increasing VDIMM and work on VCCSA +/- .010 intervals


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I would try increasing VDIMM and work on VCCSA +/- .010 intervals


Have you tried that on 1003 vs. 801? I have found my voltage sweet spots often change with the BIOS because of changes to improve stability..


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Have you tried that on 1003 vs. 801? I have found my voltage sweet spots often change with the BIOS because of changes to improve stability..


if I suggested, you think I didn't try it? lol... I tried VCCSA on BIOS 1003 from .850 (stock) at .010 all the way to 1.25v, it will NEVER get out of "bF" unless I clear cmos or flash BIOS. Right now, I have BIOS 0801 running at 2800mhz VDIMM 1.45v VCCSA 1.20v and it's PERFECT, just finished 4hours of RealBench and sleep and wakes up perfect.

It also runs PERFECT if Ieave all the memory settings in AUTO with 1003. the problem is, and trying to get across to aSUS is that anytime I make a change, it cause the "bF" on wake. doesn't matter if it is BELOW RAM clock speed/timing or manufacture's clock speed/timing or OC clock speed/timing. Second question is then, why it doesn't act the same way when using BIOS 0801. I am not asking them what is on the other side of a worm hole.

I used to work in PC part manufacture industry... everyone loves to push the blame to the other party. That is why I already contacted, INTEL, KINGSTON, and ASUS.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> if I suggested, you think I didn't try it? lol... I tried VCCSA on BIOS 1003 from .850 (stock) at .010 all the way to 1.25v, it will NEVER get out of "bF" unless I clear cmos or flash BIOS. Right now, I have BIOS 0801 running at 2800mhz VDIMM 1.45v VCCSA 1.20v and it's PERFECT, just finished 4hours of RealBench and sleep and wakes up perfect.
> 
> It also runs PERFECT if Ieave all the memory settings in AUTO with 1003. the problem is, and trying to get across to aSUS is that anytime I make a change, it cause the "bF" on wake. doesn't matter if it is BELOW RAM clock speed/timing or manufacture's clock speed/timing or OC clock speed/timing. Second question is then, why it doesn't act the same way when using BIOS 0801. I am not asking them what is on the other side of a worm hole.
> 
> I used to work in PC part manufacture industry... everyone loves to push the blame to the other party. That is why I already contacted, INTEL, KINGSTON, and ASUS.


I suggested because you never mentioned trying in your earlier discussions of your problem - no offense meant


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> its stuck in pcie 2.0 mode, and im not understanding what your trying to say


under the advanced settings, find the NB page and check that the PCIE gen is set to 3 (this is not the setting that affects the graphics cards.. unless you have the M.2 in a PCIE sled. The 950NVMe on this board is running at x4g3... hopefully you are not comparing published read/write speeds to what you are getting off an SSD that is also the OS drive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Someone always have to bring up the QVL...
> 
> like I said in my message. Intel BW-E specs out that ALL 2400 memory would be supported.
> 
> All I am saying is.. 0801 works, 1003 stopped working. They should look in to 1003. I am running 0801 right now and able to run the same set of memory @ 2400 or 3000 without a problem with wakeup "bF".
> 
> in 1003, I can't even run MANUAL 2400 (yes, leaving on AUTO runs fine, but who does that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Just for avoiding on any more QVL crap. I can set the memory to 1600mhz 18-18-18-40 with BIOS 1003, and it would have wake up "bF". The issue is, once I make any manual setting for memory in 1003, it causes wake up "bF".


The problem you're having is that you expect the more recent bios to use the same voltages and settings as the earlier bios. You need to just forget any voltages that worked on 801 and OC fresh. Thje BF q-code when waking from sleep is a failed ram setting - that was set manually.

IDK man, anyone would just drop back to 801 and run it as they liked it. Unless a newer bios provides functionality for a component you have (added) THER IS NO REASON TO UPDATE A BIOS if it is running the way you like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> SO PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME WHY BIOS 0801 & 0601(originally came with my board when i purcahsed it) WORKS PERFECTLY


is there are reason you are not using those bioses them?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Cool, my memory works perfectly fine too @ 2400 15-15-15-35 T2 1.2v Auto OR manual settings in BIOS 0801, just not in 1003. lolololololol OH and they work well too @ 2800 16-17-16 T1 1.4v in 0801, just not 1003. Put it this way, the second I change the memory speed setting in 1003 other than AUTO, I get the wake up "bF".
> 
> I can pretty much continue that phrase _________________, just not 1003


just so you know, on the R5E, the 3000 series bios behaves very differently than say bios 1701 with my 5960X. I loaded 3202 when I had a 6950X on that board.. put the 5960X back in and will be down flashing shortly (tho, I've come to accept the higher ram timings, since they give higher performnce with 3302 than the lower timings did with 1701 (I think.. need ot do a back to back).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Have you tried that on 1003 vs. 801? I have found my voltage sweet spots often change with the BIOS because of changes to improve stability..


^^ this. Why folks assume a new bios will work just like the old one is puzzling.


----------



## mbze430

Oh no, I have reverted back to 801, I am just making a point there is a "possible" bug. I am not going to FORCE myself to use 1003 if I know it isn't working right. 1003 was a good enticement to try since it does say "improve DDR4 stability" *cough*
Quote:


> Thje BF q-code when waking from sleep is a failed ram setting - that was set manually.


right, so why would I continue to get the "bF" code when I set everything back to AUTO? And it will ONLY get out of this "bF" after clear cmos and a flash? Why would one get the "bF" using exactly the same settings found when in AUTO? To me that sounds like a bug. If someone f'd up a setting, AUTO should be your safe bet. Last option should be clear cmos or flash bios. So then I ask, what is causing the "bF" to stick since it only will clear if you clear cmos and flash bios.

Because in 0801 that's exactly how it is working. I enter some bad entries... it messes up, and I change it back to AUTO, everything good... till I try a bad entry again.

And who knows, maybe this bug is only with these set of memory, but it is working just fine in 0801. I can punch in some crazy VCCSA voltage in 0801 and it won't "bF" as long as I don't go under .950v, then it won't boot correctly little less able to go to sleep


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Oh no, I have reverted back to 801, I am just making a point there is a "possible" bug. I am not going to FORCE myself to use 1003 if I know it isn't working right. 1003 was a good enticement to try since it does say "improve DDR4 stability" *cough*
> r*ight, so why would I continue to get the "bF" code when I set everything back to AUTO*? And it will ONLY get out of this "bF" after clear cmos and a flash? Why would one get the "bF" using exactly the same settings found when in AUTO? To me that sounds like a bug. If someone f'd up a setting, AUTO should be your safe bet. Last option should be clear cmos or flash bios. So then I ask, what is causing the "bF" to stick since it only will clear if you clear cmos and flash bios.
> 
> Because in 0801 that's exactly how it is working. I enter some bad entries... it messes up, and I change it back to AUTO, everything good... till I try a bad entry again.
> 
> And who knows, maybe this bug is only with these set of memory, but it is working just fine in 0801. I can punch in some crazy VCCSA voltage in 0801 and it won't "bF" as long as I don't go under .950v, then it won't boot correctly little less able to go to sleep


Basically, returning the timings to Auto, and depending on whether you have fast boot or training enabled/disabled may not "reset" the ram... because when you set timings manually, many "dependent" timings are also set - some we have access to, some we do not - which are determined during POST/training. returning the ram to full auto (actually, XMP may do better if I fully understand the scenario you describe) and restarting will then re-determine/adjust these dependent settings and all should be back to normal... clrcmos does this. If that board has a MemOkay button on the MB, I would have tried that before a clrcmos or a SAFE boot (hold down the start button until rig does a warm restart).
801 looks like the best bios for your setup.


----------



## Cryptopone

Okay, so here's a new one. Any thoughts on what might be going on?

I have a Strix X99 Gaming motherboard. My first one failed last month after 2 months of service. I RMA'd the board and was given a (different) replacement board about a month ago.

CPU: 6850k
Heatsink: Noctua NH-D15
Memory: 4x 16GB TridentZ 3200 Mhz CL15 (4-pack kit)

CPU Core Ratio: 42x All
Min CPU Cache: Auto
Max CPU Cache: 32
DRAM Freq: 3200Mhz
DRAM Timings: 15-15-15-35-2T

CPU Core: Adaptive Voltage -0.028 offset/1.308 TurboMode = 1.28V target
CPU Cache: Auto - though clocks in at 1.13-1.15V
System Agent: -0.001 offset and stays around ~0.91
Input Voltage: 1.78
Ram Voltage: 1.35
VCCIO CPU: 1.05 (to save it from going past 1.2V on auto)

LLC: Level 2
CPU Power Phase Control: Standard

CPUs sit between 40C idle to 60C full load
VRM normally sits between 55-65C

Last night, I tried upgrading the BIOS from 0803 to 1003. Initially, everything was fine, I plugged in my settings and I was off to the races. Late last night my PC hard locked while I was playing a game, and when I restarted, I couldn't post and got a "91 - Driver connecting is started" boot code. After some troubleshooting, I figured it was the bios and flashed the 0803 bios back onto the board.

Tonight, I ran a few memtest threads to test about 40 gigs of ram and came back after a couple of hours to 2 memory errors. I restarted and tried turning down my cache frequency from 32 to 30, and that's where the trouble starts. At this point, I can't seem to lower my cache below 32 on either the 0803 bios or 1003 bios. The initial post after a bios reset works, but when I try putting in settings (even just the cache, everything else left at default settings (3.6ghz, auto cache, auto memory timings/frequency, etc), I stop posting on the '91' diagnostic code.

Finally, I tried lowering the cache from 32 to 28 and put a 1.15 manual voltage setting on the cache. And my PC would start up and restart until I flipped the power switch on the power supply. I decided to take a break and put in my old settings (listed above) and now I'm back in windows just fine.

So I'm not sure which part is to blame right now. My CPU survived the dead motherboard (I'm thinking it's because the motherboard died while the computer was off... The computer just refused to start the next day). Something doesn't seem right though and I've never seen this behaviour prior to last night. I know I was able to play with the cache settings in the past without issue, and I've kept my settings rather modest without pushing too hard.


----------



## tw33k

yesterday i got home from work and booted up the PC and was met by a bluescreen saying that Windows could not load because a system file was missing or corrupt.

i went into the BIOS and loaded the defaults and it booted up properly.

this morning I flashed the BIOS to 3301 (previously on 3101) and set the OC settings but instead of booting, I got the same blue screen.

now it won't POST, error bF. the clear CMOS button doesn't help, tried MEM_OK. At the moment I have the power cable unplugged and I removed the CMOS battery.

Any ideas as to what the hell is going on here?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptopone*
> 
> Okay, so here's a new one. Any thoughts on what might be going on?
> 
> I have a Strix X99 Gaming motherboard. My first one failed last month after 2 months of service. I RMA'd the board and was given a (different) replacement board about a month ago.
> 
> CPU: 6850k
> Heatsink: Noctua NH-D15
> Memory: 4x 16GB TridentZ 3200 Mhz CL15 (4-pack kit)
> 
> CPU Core Ratio: 42x All
> Min CPU Cache: Auto
> Max CPU Cache: 32
> DRAM Freq: 3200Mhz
> DRAM Timings: 15-15-15-35-2T
> 
> CPU Core: Adaptive Voltage -0.028 offset/1.308 TurboMode = 1.28V target
> CPU Cache: Auto - though clocks in at 1.13-1.15V
> System Agent: -0.001 offset and stays around ~0.91
> Input Voltage: 1.78
> Ram Voltage: 1.35
> VCCIO CPU: 1.05 (to save it from going past 1.2V on auto)
> 
> LLC: Level 2
> CPU Power Phase Control: Standard
> 
> CPUs sit between 40C idle to 60C full load
> VRM normally sits between 55-65C
> 
> Last night, I tried upgrading the BIOS from 0803 to 1003. Initially, everything was fine, I plugged in my settings and I was off to the races. Late last night my PC hard locked while I was playing a game, and when I restarted, I couldn't post and got a "91 - Driver connecting is started" boot code. After some troubleshooting, I figured it was the bios and flashed the 0803 bios back onto the board.
> 
> Tonight, I ran a few memtest threads to test about 40 gigs of ram and came back after a couple of hours to 2 memory errors. I restarted and tried turning down my cache frequency from 32 to 30, and that's where the trouble starts. At this point, I can't seem to lower my cache below 32 on either the 0803 bios or 1003 bios. The initial post after a bios reset works, but when I try putting in settings (even just the cache, everything else left at default settings (3.6ghz, auto cache, auto memory timings/frequency, etc), I stop posting on the '91' diagnostic code.
> 
> Finally, I tried lowering the cache from 32 to 28 and put a 1.15 manual voltage setting on the cache. And my PC would start up and restart until I flipped the power switch on the power supply. I decided to take a break and put in my old settings (listed above) and now I'm back in windows just fine.
> 
> So I'm not sure which part is to blame right now. My CPU survived the dead motherboard (I'm thinking it's because the motherboard died while the computer was off... The computer just refused to start the next day). Something doesn't seem right though and I've never seen this behaviour prior to last night. I know I was able to play with the cache settings in the past without issue, and I've kept my settings rather modest without pushing too hard.


MBZE430 up above ^^^ is also having issues with 1003 trying to adjust Ram on the Strix and has gone back to 801.....

Your Cache and SA Volts look low though to me, for being at 4.2 but different Chip than me .... both in 1.2 to 1.25v range for me at 4375

On the X99a II it seems like my Dram is also needing to be +.200v higher on 1003 than 903 too.

KB


----------



## newls1

ok, so does anyone know how to get the m.2 slot to work @ pcie 3.0 speed and not 2.0 speed? JPMBOY, PRAZ, Etc.... this is on the x99a-ii board... asked million times now and still no avail.. I know someone here can assist me here.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> ok, so does anyone know how to get the m.2 slot to work @ pcie 3.0 speed and not 2.0 speed? JPMBOY, PRAZ, Etc.... this is on the x99a-ii board... asked million times now and still no avail.. I know someone here can assist me here.


Only thing I can think of if getting an M.2 to pci-e adaptor card and try running it in the bottom pci-e slot.

But first thing you can try is putting a video card in the third pci-e slot and see if it runs at 3.0 and not 2.0 under load. I say that because the M.2 slot shares the bottom pci-e slot, might troubleshoot if it's only running at 2.0 speeds.


----------



## tw33k

left the battery out for over an hour and tried again...no post.

used BIOS flashback to re-flash 3301 and I'm back up and running.

now to work out what's going on!!


----------



## Cryptopone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Your Cache and SA Volts look low though to me, for being at 4.2 but different Chip than me .... both in 1.2 to 1.25v range for me at 4375


On auto it wants to go to 1.25. That being said, my System Agent has been fine running this low in the past (though I had to keep bumping it up on my previous motherboard before it outright failed). I only started running into issues when I flashed 1003, and then tonight on 0803 after I flashed the 1003 bios. I can try playing with my settings tomorrow to see what's going on, but it's holding up in my gaming session tonight so far.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Basically, returning the timings to Auto, and depending on whether you have fast boot or training enabled/disabled may not "reset" the ram... because when you set timings manually, many "dependent" timings are also set - some we have access to, some we do not - which are determined during POST/training. returning the ram to full auto (actually, XMP may do better if I fully understand the scenario you describe) and restarting will then re-determine/adjust these dependent settings and all should be back to normal... clrcmos does this. If that board has a MemOkay button on the MB, I would have tried that before a clrcmos or a SAFE boot (hold down the start button until rig does a warm restart).
> 801 looks like the best bios for your setup.


With DDR4 I always disable Fast Boot and enable training, like I said. I tried all those settings nothing changes once you get the first "bF". it's like... stuck. only way is to clear cmos and flash bios. And in 1003, once I am in the "bF" funk, MemOK doesn't do anything besides MemOK only works if I disconnect the power from the wall, then MEmOK will actually work, but it doesn't "clear" out any of the "bF". I don't know it's really hard to explain over text. All I can say right now is that in 1003, I get the "bF" if I manually change anything for the memory, and it just keeps "bF" until you clear cmos and/or flash BIOS.

I am so done beta testing it. If ASUS will fix it on their next update, great.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> ok, so does anyone know how to get the m.2 slot to work @ pcie 3.0 speed and not 2.0 speed? JPMBOY, PRAZ, Etc.... this is on the x99a-ii board... asked million times now and still no avail.. I know someone here can assist me here.


You have said that you updated the bios, but have you updated the intel chipset? It may be that you don't have the appropriate newer NVMe drivers associated with the intel chipset.

Edit: Looking at your screenshot from your other thread, you are using samsungs version of the driver (1.4.7.17) im running microsoft's version 10.0.10586.0. With any luck updating that'll help.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> You have said that you updated the bios, but have you updated the intel chipset? It may be that you don't have the appropriate newer NVMe drivers associated with the intel chipset.
> 
> Edit: Looking at your screenshot from your other thread, you are using samsungs version of the driver (1.4.7.17) im running microsoft's version 10.0.10586.0. With any luck updating that'll help.


This issue is at a motherboard hardware level i have to think. THere is nothing i can do in bios / windows to make this port operate @ a given speed. Im gonna throw this board back to amazon, and not consider an asus product again for awhile. Going back to my Asrock X99 Killer 3.1. My 950 PRo works PERFECT in it as reads speeds are 2100mb/s up from 1490 mb/s in this asus board. Clearly this is a BIOS bug at the hardware level on this asus board. Spending 3 hours changing out motherboards to have a m.2 drive operate at its default speeds is very frustrating and i wonder how many others with this board (X99A-II) are having this same issue and not realizing it?? Ol well, asrock got my business again....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> This issue is at a motherboard hardware level i have to think. THere is nothing i can do in bios / windows to make this port operate @ a given speed. *Im gonna throw this board back to amazon, and not consider an asus product again for awhile.* Going back to my Asrock X99 Killer 3.1. My 950 PRo works PERFECT in it as reads speeds are 2100mb/s up from 1490 mb/s in this asus board. Clearly this is a BIOS bug at the hardware level on this asus board. Spending 3 hours changing out motherboards to have a m.2 drive operate at its default speeds is very frustrating and i wonder how many others with this board (X99A-II) are having this same issue and not realizing it?? Ol well, asrock got my business again....


using this disk benchmark?


if you are using the samsung driver, uninstall it and run the MS native driver. check in bios that you have M.2 selected/specified in the On Board Devices section (disables other ports AFAIK). And if this does not get you the read speeds you want then, I agree *^^ this* sounds like the best solution for you.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> With DDR4 I always disable Fast Boot and enable training, like I said. I tried all those settings nothing changes once you get the first "bF". it's like... stuck. only way is to clear cmos and flash bios. And in 1003, once I am in the "bF" funk, MemOK doesn't do anything besides MemOK only works if I disconnect the power from the wall, then MEmOK will actually work, but it doesn't "clear" out any of the "bF". I don't know it's really hard to explain over text. All I can say right now is that in 1003, I get the "bF" if I manually change anything for the memory, and it just keeps "bF" until you clear cmos and/or flash BIOS.
> 
> I am so done beta testing it. If ASUS will fix it on their next update, great.


I had no problems with the 903 beta nor 1003, though I did change my settings a bit I got slightly better OC.

Just as double check, fast boot is disabled both in the boot section and the dimm timing section, and in Windows not just fast boot but also hybrid boot.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> using this disk benchmark?
> 
> 
> if you are using the samsung driver, uninstall it and run the MS native driver. check in bios that you have M.2 selected/specified in the On Board Devices section (disables other ports AFAIK). And if this does not get you the read speeds you want then, I agree *^^ this* sounds like the best solution for you.


Yes, using that benchmark... And the nvme driver isnt going to cause the m.2 port to operate at a given speed, that is purely hardware logic.


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> left the battery out for over an hour and tried again...no post.
> 
> used BIOS flashback to re-flash 3301 and I'm back up and running.
> 
> now to work out what's going on!!


Glad it is working for you again. I had a similar problem a few days ago. After I made a few changes in the BIOS and saved and exited, the board didn't boot pass POST. No screen, nothing. Didn't matter what I tried. The only thing worked was to BIOS flash back using the flash button on the IO block to re flash from a USB stick. Now all is well.


----------



## SpeedyIV

I am trying to get a stable OC on my X99-Deluxe II. I have not played with trying to overclock the system lately but am getting back into it now. I am a novice level at this for sure.

So I have the X99-Deluxe II, just updated the BIOS to 1003. i7-5820K and G.SKill F4-3333C16Q-32GTZB. The rest is in my siggy. I can get the CPU up to 4.0GHz OK with XMP off, Ratio at 40, VCore at 1.20 and DRAM at 2133.I have run the ASUS and OCCT stress tests and the system is stable with core temps under 58C. Since it's stable at a VCore of 1.20 should I increase VCore any more? From reading posts here, 1.20 seems low. I am not trying to push the CPU to the max - just 4.0 to 4.2GHz.

XMP Problem:
Every time I enable XMP I can't get to the OS and often can't even get to the BIOS, or freeze up when in the BIOS. This also happens if I set the CPU settings back to standard. The DRAM has 1 XMP profile - 3333. I am a novice at this and need some guidance. Do I need to increase voltage to the memory? If so, exactly which setting and by now much? I have been advised in the past that XMP is just a guess at timings and does not take into account your specific setup so timings are best done manually. I don't have the experience to try setting timings manually now.

What I am trying to get to is 4.0GHz - maybe 4.2GHz with XMP enabled at running at 3333. If I need to provide more info, please let me know. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> I am trying to get a stable OC on my X99-Deluxe II. I have not played with trying to overclock the system lately but am getting back into it now. I am a novice level at this for sure.
> 
> So I have the X99-Deluxe II, just updated the BIOS to 1003. i7-5820K and G.SKill F4-3333C16Q-32GTZB. The rest is in my siggy. I can get the CPU up to 4.0GHz OK with XMP off, Ratio at 40, VCore at 1.20 and DRAM at 2133.I have run the ASUS and OCCT stress tests and the system is stable with core temps under 58C. Since it's stable at a VCore of 1.20 should I increase VCore any more? From reading posts here, 1.20 seems low. I am not trying to push the CPU to the max - just 4.0 to 4.2GHz.
> 
> XMP Problem:
> Every time I enable XMP I can't get to the OS and often can't even get to the BIOS, or freeze up when in the BIOS. This also happens if I set the CPU settings back to standard. The DRAM has 1 XMP profile - 3333. I am a novice at this and need some guidance. Do I need to increase voltage to the memory? If so, exactly which setting and by now much? I have been advised in the past that XMP is just a guess at timings and does not take into account your specific setup so timings are best done manually. I don't have the experience to try setting timings manually now.
> 
> What I am trying to get to is 4.0GHz - maybe 4.2GHz with XMP enabled at running at 3333. If I need to provide more info, please let me know. Thanks in advance for any help.


Your memory needs 1.35v to do XMP ie 3333mhz at STOCK CPU speeds , so likely needs 1.38-1.4v at 4.2ghz CPU OC.

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3333c16q-32gtzb see specs page............

1.25v Using Offset Voltage on my 5820K gets me 4375mhz but I am on the 125 Strap not 100 as my Corsair Memory seems to like it Better at 3000 @1.39v .

KB.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Glad it is working for you again. I had a similar problem a few days ago. After I made a few changes in the BIOS and saved and exited, the board didn't boot pass POST. No screen, nothing. Didn't matter what I tried. The only thing worked was to BIOS flash back using the flash button on the IO block to re flash from a USB stick. Now all is well.


yeah, an unstable OC can cause havoc that's for sure.

the only thing I can think that would cause Windows not to load would be unstable RAM but it passed 1000% HCI and an hour GSat so not sure why it was suddenly unstable (if that was the cause). I guess nothing is ever 100% stable when tweaking BIOS settings


----------



## mbze430

I just found a very minor annoyance, and have reported to the ASUS support

Those that don't like and don't trust ASUS Suite 3, but uses AURA. You might notice you get an Event Viewer error message that IOMAP*.SYS (depending on your OS) can't be loaded or found.

The AURA install package adds an entry to the registry to load IOMAP*.SYS but it doesn't actually come with IOMAP*.SYS. If you try to remove from the registry, it will add itself back on the next reboot.

The work around is simple, just download the AI Suite 3, and copy the IOMAP*.SYS to your \windows\system32\drivers

I have informed the ASUS support, however I don't know what they intend to do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I just found a very minor annoyance, and have reported to the ASUS support
> 
> Those that don't like and don't trust ASUS Suite 3, but uses AURA. You might notice you get an Event Viewer error message that IOMAP*.SYS (depending on your OS) can't be loaded or found.
> 
> The AURA install package adds an entry to the registry to load IOMAP*.SYS but it doesn't actually come with IOMAP*.SYS. If you try to remove from the registry, it will add itself back on the next reboot.
> 
> The work around is simple, just download the AI Suite 3, and copy the IOMAP*.SYS to your \windows\system32\drivers
> 
> I have informed the ASUS support, however I don't know what they intend to do.


I use Aura all the time (monitor cpu temp) on this R5E-10. Unless I missed it, I do not see an EV error message such as that. (never loaded AIS either - ever).


----------



## Johny Boy

Anyone ever faced problem of " irql_not_less_or_equal " on startup and ending in bootloop.
I for some reason can't do clean install of any Windows OS or use previously perfect OS drive.
After power on , I can see bios and use it but after that as OS starts to load either from drive or doing clean install I get this BSOD.
Tried 1 ram stick In all slots and clear CMOS.

R5E , 5820k , 32gb quad kit, USB mouse and Keyboard.


----------



## ChaosBlades

*Motherboard model:* Strix X99 Gaming

*UEFI Version:* 1003

If I set Aura in the BIOS no matter what the setting is it is static lime green.

Off still turns it off and Auto/Default work. Also the Windows application still works. Just the color and effect do not work with the BIOS.


----------



## Bronson

Well, I've tried everything once again and seems to work fine since two days. I ended having a qcode A3 or A9 and I managed (not entirely knowing how) to get my system to work with no issues so far (tests, latest DOOM, full day ON, cold boots, etc). Now I'm using the latest Bios and using just one set of 16GB of RAM just in case.
Yet I'm not going to plug this PC at home till I don't have a good UPS since everything points to an electrical problem at home, that so far seemed to fvcked up my bios or sthg that seems to be solved. Could just be that? I really don't know.
NOTE: I have disablke the USB drives in BIOS when fast boot, since the late issue I had was some weirdo stuff after using a 128gb pendrive as boot drive that left me with that Qcode A3/A9, not allowing me to enter windows

Some tests I've just made:


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Your memory needs 1.35v to do XMP ie 3333mhz at STOCK CPU speeds , so likely needs 1.38-1.4v at 4.2ghz CPU OC.
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3333c16q-32gtzb see specs page............
> 
> 1.25v Using Offset Voltage on my 5820K gets me 4375mhz but I am on the 125 Strap not 100 as my Corsair Memory seems to like it Better at 3000 @1.39v .
> 
> KB.


Thanks for the info. I knew I had to increase the DRAM voltage but was unsure to where. I am going to try again with VDIMMs set to 1.38 and go from there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Anyone ever faced problem of " irql_not_less_or_equal " on startup and ending in bootloop.
> I for some reason can't do clean install of any Windows OS or use previously perfect OS drive.
> After power on , I can see bios and use it but after that as OS starts to load either from drive or doing clean install I get this BSOD.
> Tried 1 ram stick In all slots and clear CMOS.
> 
> R5E , 5820k , 32gb quad kit, USB mouse and Keyboard.


hit the clrcmos button on the back of the MB or load Optimized Defaults. select the correct boot order and post back.


----------



## newls1

For the X99A-II...... What are the newest X99 chipset drivers and Intel Management Engine drivers and firmware to use for this board... Going to try to see if this will fix my m.2 stuck in PCIe 2.0 mode... worth a shot if someone can chime in on this question.. Thanks


----------



## sblantipodi

is there something new on the 3402 BIOS?
after dozens of bios release, do they fixed the QFAN problems?


----------



## rolldog

Quick question regarding the 4 pin EPS connector on the Asus X99 Deluxe II. I know that the 8 pin EPS cable just hooks up with the 8 pin EPS cable that came with my Corsair AX1200i, and the 4 pin connector on the MB is just one of the 4 pin connectors from another 8 pin EPS (2 x 4 pin connectors) cable. If I completely removed one set of the 4 pin cables from the 8 pin connector (removed pins from inside the 8 pin connector, cables, the 2nd 4 pin connector, etc), it should still work fine, right? Looking at the pinouts of both the 8 pin and 4 pin connectors, they're the same. A row of grounds and a row of +12V DC, so as long as the wires in the 4 pin connector are plugged into the PSU, shouldn't everything work? I just don't want to have to deal with looping up the extra 4 pin connector, putting tie wraps around it, and trying to find a place to mount and hide the extra wires and connector.

Shouldn't this work ok?


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hit the clrcmos button on the back of the MB or load Optimized Defaults. select the correct boot order and post back.


Hi jpmboy, did clrmos, removed battery, loaded default .....changed ssd's n HDDs still same blue screen error with that irql BSOD.
Changed rams, single ram, quad ram.....did reseat of processor but still same problem.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Your memory needs 1.35v to do XMP ie 3333mhz at STOCK CPU speeds , so likely needs 1.38-1.4v at 4.2ghz CPU OC.
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3333c16q-32gtzb see specs page............
> 
> 1.25v Using Offset Voltage on my 5820K gets me 4375mhz but I am on the 125 Strap not 100 as my Corsair Memory seems to like it Better at 3000 @1.39v .
> 
> KB.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I knew I had to increase the DRAM voltage but was unsure to where. I am going to try again with VDIMMs set to 1.38 and go from there.


Well when I enabled XMP3333 with VDIMM voltages at 1.39 I can't even get to the BIOS. Computer keeps rebooting in the POST cycle. Had to reset CMOS to get back to the BIOS. This time I enabled XMP but selected a DRAM frequency of DDR4-3000 in the pull down instead of leaving it at 3333.

Turbo - OFF (for simplicity)
VCore - 1.25
Strap - 125 so BCLK @ 125
Ratio - 33 (Target 4.125GHz)
XMP Enabled at 3333
DRAM Frequency pull down - DDR4-3000
DRAM (CHA CHB) 1.38
DRAM (CC CHD) 1.38
Everything Else - Auto

I did notice that the BIOS sets Min and Max CPU Cache Ratios to 25 (from Auto) - is that OK or should I set it back to Auto (for now)?

Now the only XMP profile is 3333. I read a post (which I can't find again) that said getting over 3200 is tough if not impossible with the IMC on a 5820-K. The MOBO is rated for 3333 but maybe the IMC can't handle it? Maybe that is my problem? Also have read threads about having to train the DIMMs . Maybe I need to do something with that?

Also, would it be better to use Adaptive for VCore? I see a lot of successful OCs that are Adaptive but also warnings not to stress test with synthetics when set to Adaptive as the MOBO can swing the voltages to dangerous levels.

Next time I am in the BIOS I will try to get a screen shot. The images below are with the settings above.

Thanks again in advance for any suggestions!!


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Your memory needs 1.35v to do XMP ie 3333mhz at STOCK CPU speeds , so likely needs 1.38-1.4v at 4.2ghz CPU OC.
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3333c16q-32gtzb see specs page............
> 
> 1.25v Using Offset Voltage on my 5820K gets me 4375mhz but I am on the 125 Strap not 100 as my Corsair Memory seems to like it Better at 3000 @1.39v .
> 
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I knew I had to increase the DRAM voltage but was unsure to where. I am going to try again with VDIMMs set to 1.38 and go from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well when I enabled XMP3333 with VDIMM voltages at 1.39 I can't even get to the BIOS. Computer keeps rebooting in the POST cycle. Had to reset CMOS to get back to the BIOS. This time I enabled XMP but selected a DRAM frequency of DDR4-3000 in the pull down instead of leaving it at 3333.
> 
> Turbo - OFF (for simplicity)
> VCore - 1.25
> Strap - 125 so BCLK @ 125
> Ratio - 33 (Target 4.125GHz)
> XMP Enabled at 3333
> DRAM Frequency pull down - DDR4-3000
> DRAM (CHA CHB) 1.38
> DRAM (CC CHD) 1.38
> Everything Else - Auto
> 
> I did notice that the BIOS sets Min and Max CPU Cache Ratios to 25 (from Auto) - is that OK or should I set it back to Auto (for now)?
> 
> Now the only XMP profile is 3333. I read a post (which I can't find again) that said getting over 3200 is tough if not impossible with the IMC on a 5820-K. The MOBO is rated for 3333 but maybe the IMC can't handle it? Maybe that is my problem? Also have read threads about having to train the DIMMs . Maybe I need to do something with that?
> 
> Also, would it be better to use Adaptive for VCore? I see a lot of successful OCs that are Adaptive but also warnings not to stress test with synthetics when set to Adaptive as the MOBO can swing the voltages to dangerous levels.
> 
> Next time I am in the BIOS I will try to get a screen shot. The images below are with the settings above.
> 
> Thanks again in advance for any suggestions!!
Click to expand...

Fixing a friends computer today (viruses again







) so my X99 isn't hooked up today but those 3000 settings look like mine

*Little known info........ Adaptive does not work on 125 Strap* , ( as it only works with the official Intel Turbo Multipliers) and is why I am using Offset Voltage...........there was a discussion back 5-10 pages on this)

You don't need to use XMP , you can set everything manually for the DDR4 3000 , it should do that at 1.35 if no OC on CPU , mine does , it is only once I start OCing I need to up the Voltage ,so I don't get crashes in RealBench 2.44 etc

Cache min = auto (type a to get auto)
Cache max I have it set for 4000 as I am at 4375 on CPU , I try to keep it 300-400mhz below CPU to keep volts lower + thus heat.

*****PS did I link to the correct memory above for you? those timings in CPUz don't match the timings for 3333 on Gskill page....

KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Anyone ever faced problem of " irql_not_less_or_equal " on startup and ending in bootloop.
> I for some reason can't do clean install of any Windows OS or use previously perfect OS drive.
> After power on , I can see bios and use it but after that as OS starts to load either from drive or doing clean install I get this BSOD.
> Tried 1 ram stick In all slots and clear CMOS.
> 
> R5E , 5820k , 32gb quad kit, USB mouse and Keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> hit the clrcmos button on the back of the MB or load Optimized Defaults. select the correct boot order and post back.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a Bad Driver , not a bad Bios Setting

Do a Win10 Startup Repair>Advanced>System Restore if you can and roll it back a few days if poosible ...assuming you turn System Restore on in Win10? if not perhaps use a System Image to do like wise....

KB.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Sounds like a Bad Driver , not a bad Bios Setting
> 
> Do a Win10 Startup Repair>Advanced>System Restore if you can and roll it back a few days if poosible ...assuming you turn System Restore on in Win10? if not perhaps use a System Image to do like wise....
> 
> KB.


Problem is that i just installed Win7/10 on my z97 system , it worked.
Now transferred that same ssd with win7/10 onto R5E system, before doing anything i loaded defaults on R5E.

Win7 os booted into options containing safe mode and all other options like last good known configuration.Tapped safe mode , all drivers installed and then system restarted.Choose last good configuration , logo came and then system restarted.

Now choose Win10 and win10 logo came, logo was still and after 10-15 secs it BSOD giving IRQL error.

I cant install any OS on R5V system, installing both 7/10 gives BSOD's.
I cant go into OS, startup repair gives BSOD.
Getting irritated and almost on boiling point......


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Fixing a friends computer today (viruses again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so my X99 isn't hooked up today but those 3000 settings look like mine
> 
> *Little known info........ Adaptive does not work on 125 Strap* , ( as it only works with the official Intel Turbo Multipliers) and is why I am using Offset Voltage...........there was a discussion back 5-10 pages on this)
> 
> You don't need to use XMP , you can set everything manually for the DDR4 3000 , it should do that at 1.35 if no OC on CPU , mine does , it is only once I start OCing I need to up the Voltage ,so I don't get crashes in RealBench 2.44 etc
> 
> Cache min = auto (type a to get auto)
> Cache max I have it set for 4000 as I am at 4375 on CPU , I try to keep it 300-400mhz below CPU to keep volts lower + thus heat.
> 
> *****PS did I link to the correct memory above for you? those timings in CPUz don't match the timings for 3333 on Gskill page....
> 
> KB


Thanks. Hope you get your friend sterile - his/her computer I mean..

Not sure what you mean by Cache max of 4000. I was referring to Min and Max Cache Ratios, which were both at Auto but changed to 25 when I manually set the Core Ratios to 33 (to get to 4.125GHz with a 125 Strap). I think you must mean an absolute value for Cache frequency? Can I just type that value (4000) into the Cache Max Ratio box? That is a long way from 25!! Maybe there is another box for absolute Cache max frequency - I will look. I am getting ready to go back into the BIOS and try to sneak the DIMMs up to 3200. I am already at a VDIMM of 1.38v. I even tried 1.39v at 3333 and got nothing but restarts in Post. I may try VDIMM of 1.4v or even a little higher. That or forget about getting to 3333. It may just be the IMC on the CPU that can't handle it. That or I need to do more intimate manual timing adjustments that are currently beyond my knowledge level.

As for the timings, yes the RAM is G.Skill F4-3333C16Q-32GTZB so your link is correct. The timings in the CPUz SPD page are what they are. If I understand this CPUz SPD tab correctly, these are read from the DIMMs - you can't affect these values by changing timings or anything else. CPUz reads that out of the DIMMs. The G.Skill site says "Tested Latency 16-18-18-38-2N". Is this what I should see in the JDEC columns on the SPD tab of CPUz because its not. They are 4-3333C16Q-32GTZB for sure.

Finally, I have not run any stress tests yet at current settings. I have been using the machine all day, with temps hovering around 42C but I don't know if I am stable under stress test loads. I will run Real Bench and probably OCCT sometime tonight if I have time. I am using Real Bench 2.43. Should I get 2.44?

Thanks again!!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> As for the timings, yes the RAM is G.Skill F4-3333C16Q-32GTZB so your link is correct. The timings in the CPUz SPD page are what they are. If I understand this CPUz SPD tab correctly, these are read from the DIMMs - you can't affect these values by changing timings or anything else. CPUz reads that out of the DIMMs. The G.Skill site says "Tested Latency 16-18-18-38-2N". Is this what I should see in the JDEC columns on the SPD tab of CPUz because its not. They are 4-3333C16Q-32GTZB for sure.!


Hello

G.Skill has qualified that kit only for Broadwell-E for a reason. 3333MHz takes a bit of work with Haswell-E. 3200MHz is a better option.


----------



## Kbird

For the Cache Max I set the multipler to whatever gives me 4000 at the top of the page depending on 100 or 125 Strap , so 32 @125strap

I have READ DDR4 should be safe to 1.45v but i don't think it should require that.... I would try the tested latency timings on the GSkill page then , I am not sure if CPUz is reading it correctly or not ? , does the SPD info in the Bois show the same timings as CPUz ?

JPMBoy and others here have had good luck with the GSkill Trident 3200 Kits so perhaps try those tested latency timings instead if going 3200....

yes I would get RB 2.44 for tonight.... for basic quick testing, I run the benchmark ,3,5, then 10 times and then go to the Stress test which usually adds 5-7 degC to temps here on the CPU using an H80i-GT AIO Cooler. I was getting a luxmark error in the Stress test only , and raising the DIMM voltage I think has fixed that? Still playing with my OC though..

Ok back to Virus elimination....


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Sounds like a Bad Driver , not a bad Bios Setting
> 
> Do a Win10 Startup Repair>Advanced>System Restore if you can and roll it back a few days if poosible ...assuming you turn System Restore on in Win10? if not perhaps use a System Image to do like wise....
> 
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is that i just installed Win7/10 on my z97 system , it worked.
> Now transferred that same ssd with win7/10 onto R5E system, before doing anything i loaded defaults on R5E.
> 
> Win7 os booted into options containing safe mode and all other options like last good known configuration.Tapped safe mode , all drivers installed and then system restarted.Choose last good configuration , logo came and then system restarted.
> 
> Now choose Win10 and win10 logo came, logo was still and after 10-15 secs it BSOD giving IRQL error.
> 
> I cant install any OS on R5V system, installing both 7/10 gives BSOD's.
> I cant go into OS, startup repair gives BSOD.
> Getting irritated and almost on boiling point......
Click to expand...

Well that about explains it to me ....you installed Win10 on a z97 system , transferred the SSD to x99 and expected it to work flawlessly?

The Error is common when the Drivers installed don't match the Chipset/Sata Controller , Windows is basically protecting itself , so you don't corrupt Data. I've had 6 x99 MBs and done that but they all basically use the same chipset and Sata drivers , even between Brands

I think you got lucky with Win7 but Win10 may take a reinstall if installed with UEFI and GPT etc....

*** you may or may not also have Win10 Activation issues swapping a MB out ...YMMV....a phone activation may do it though....So far so good here after 6 MB's since Feb.

KB.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Well that about explains it to me ....you installed Win10 on a z97 system , transferred the SSD to x99 and expected it to work flawlessly?
> 
> The Error is common when the Drivers installed don't match the Chipset/Sata Controller , Windows is basically protecting itself , so you don't corrupt Data. I've had 6 x99 MBs and done that but they all basically use the same chipset and Sata drivers , even between Brands
> 
> I think you got lucky with Win7 but Win10 may take a reinstall if installed with UEFI and GPT etc....
> 
> *** you may or may not also have Win10 Activation issues swapping a MB out ...YMMV....a phone activation may do it though....So far so good here after 6 MB's since Feb.
> 
> KB.


I had perfectly working Win10 in the morning , installed win10 on x99 with no drivers just plain XTU and CPUZ. But later in the day it started booting up with BSOD error code.

What i did was transferred that same ssd containing OS on Z97 system and it worked.
Reinstalled OS's on Z97, it worked.Transferred that to ssd to X99 and it started giving same BSOD on start up.
In short , SSD is perfectly fine and OS installation drives too.

Will say again , I can not do clean fresh install of Win 7/10 on X99.

You have clearly not read it correctly what i just posted in my first two post's.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Hi jpmboy, did clrmos, removed battery, loaded default .....changed ssd's n HDDs still same blue screen error with that irql BSOD.
> Changed rams, single ram, quad ram.....did reseat of processor but still same problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> I had perfectly working Win10 in the morning , installed win10 on x99 with no drivers just plain XTU and CPUZ. But later in the day it started booting up with BSOD error code.
> 
> What i did was transferred that same ssd containing OS on Z97 system and it worked.
> Reinstalled OS's on Z97, it worked.Transferred that to ssd to X99 and it started giving same BSOD on start up.
> In short , SSD is perfectly fine and OS installation drives too.
> 
> Will say again , I can not do clean fresh install of Win 7/10 on X99.
> 
> You have clearly not read it correctly what i just posted in my first two post's.


erm..









by chance, did the WIN10A update attempt to install? If yes, revert back to the previous install. As mentioned, if you try to move the OS from one rig to another you need to do a bit of work on the OS to make it portable like that (aside from the MB linked product key). reinstall all chipset and INtel ME - right?
IRQl can happen due to an unstable OC or a failing CPU... OR a bad OS image.
Try a fresh install using windows boot manager (bios setting CSM - enabled) do a secure erase on the SSD before trying to load a new copy of windows from the install DVD or a USB.

once W10 installs, you really should oad the DVD that came with the MB and instrall the chipset drivers.. or DL the correct ones for your bios (latest release in each instance).
I


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by chance, did the WIN10A update attempt to install? If yes, revert back to the previous install. As mentioned, if you try to move the OS from one rig to another you need to do a bit of work on the OS to make it portable like that (aside from the MB linked product key). reinstall all chipset and INtel ME - right?
> IRQl can happen due to an unstable OC or a failing CPU... OR a bad OS image.
> Try a fresh install using windows boot manager (bios setting CSM - enabled) do a secure erase on the SSD before trying to load a new copy of windows from the install DVD or a USB.
> 
> once W10 installs, you really should oad the DVD that came with the MB and instrall the chipset drivers.. or DL the correct ones for your bios (latest release in each instance).
> I


No update or any driver installed.
Win10 was fresh clean install on X99 , no drivers nothing just XTU and Cpuz.
Moving OS was just to see if ssd is fine or not or USB installation media is ok or not.

Tried fresh install of Win10 from USB , getting same BSOD errors as Win10 logo comes on the screen.No matter what i do , i am getting same blue screen with IRQL error code.
Tried clrmos,default F5 keys , disabling bluetooth/lan/audio....i just cant figure out what is the problem.

CPU is 3 days old , Ram is perfect as i tested it on Z170 system.
BIOS is 3302 or the latest one , just flashed it today after getting BSODs on 1902.
Socket pins - No bent pins.
DIMM Slot - Clean
PSU - Seasonic xp3 1200 / Corsair A1200xi
GPU - Rx 480 / GTX 760

Well tried many combinations......


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Well that about explains it to me ....you installed Win10 on a z97 system , transferred the SSD to x99 and expected it to work flawlessly?
> 
> The Error is common when the Drivers installed don't match the Chipset/Sata Controller , Windows is basically protecting itself , so you don't corrupt Data. I've had 6 x99 MBs and done that but they all basically use the same chipset and Sata drivers , even between Brands
> 
> I think you got lucky with Win7 but Win10 may take a reinstall if installed with UEFI and GPT etc....
> 
> *** you may or may not also have Win10 Activation issues swapping a MB out ...YMMV....a phone activation may do it though....So far so good here after 6 MB's since Feb.
> 
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> I had perfectly working Win10 in the morning , installed win10 on x99 with no drivers just plain XTU and CPUZ. But later in the day it started booting up with BSOD error code.
> 
> What i did was transferred that same ssd containing OS on Z97 system and it worked.
> Reinstalled OS's on Z97, it worked.Transferred that to ssd to X99 and it started giving same BSOD on start up.
> In short , SSD is perfectly fine and OS installation drives too.
> 
> Will say again , I can not do clean fresh install of Win 7/10 on X99.
> 
> You have clearly not read it correctly what i just posted in my first two post's.
Click to expand...

Actually I did , but you don't exactly give a lot of Details to help diagnose the issue so both JPM and I are having to GUESS....

If a Secure Erase does not work as suggested , try changing the Sata Cables with the other system..........

And getting pissed at me or anyone else cos you are having a BAD DAY is hardly gonna help your Cause is it?

KB.

KB.


----------



## djgar

I have to give Windows 10 a good score for moving from one chipset to another via image transfer. For me it's always booted fine after getting an "Installing drivers" message before the first login message. But of course you then want to check things out and tweak the drivers, especially obscure devices (who knows?) but over-all I've had relatively good experiences so far. Windows 7 would gag you with unknown device messages and barely work.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Actually I did , but you don't exactly give a lot of Details to help diagnose the issue so both JPM and I are having to GUESS....
> 
> If a Secure Erase does not work as suggested , try changing the Sata Cables with the other system..........
> 
> And getting pissed at me or anyone else cos you are having a BAD DAY is hardly gonna help your Cause is it?
> 
> KB.
> 
> KB.


Ok here is how all those BSOD thing started.

System : 5820k + R5V + SSD 850 evo 250 + PSU xp3 1200 + RX480 ( No drivers )

X99 -> Fresh Licensed Win10 -> OS + XTU + CPUZ -> did xtu bench at different settings.
( Bios 1902 - Core/Cache freq , vCore/Cache volt ->> manal, Memory on XMP )
System was up and running smoothly before i shutdown
.
Did a cold boot and it showed BSOD IRQL on startup of Win10 , so NO in OS BSOD.
Restarted few times , OS repair diagnostic ran but all giving BSOD in 10-20 secs time frame.

So i did this,
Changed BIOS to defaults, same BSOD .
Clrcmos - BSOD
( After Clrcmos , i got this on screen after restart -- >when raid configuration was built, ensure to set sata configuration to raid.)
Win 10 installation media -- > Tried repair , win10 window came to screen and BSOD.

So i updated BIOS --> 3303 ( Latest one ), System at default settings --> BSOD

Removed the SSD to Z97 system and it worked in no time.
Then did fresh UEFI installation of both Win7/10 on SSD ( GPT ) on Z97 just to see if installation usb drive is working good or not -- > Both installed on Z97.--> So OS was not corrupted.

Transferred the SSD of fresh Win7/10 on X99 from Z97 system , Booted to bios to check and all at defaults -- > Booted into Win7 --> win 7 Logo came and halted for 10-20 secs--> System restart --> Again same thing.-- > Booted into Safe Mode --> BSOD with IRQL
Shutdown - -> Restart , Booted into W10 --> Win10 logo came screen was still , no movement of anything -- > BSOD IRQL.--> Repeated Same Process.

Changed SSD , used GPT HDD for fresh installation of Win10 --> Install screen came up with " 1.recover / 2.setup option " --> Tapped Setup --> W10 Logo --> BSOD--> Repeated loops of same thing.

So changed Sata cable , Same thing.
Changed rams positions, booted with 1/2/3/4 rams...same thing.
Disabled Lan/Audio/Bluetooth in BIOS ---- > BSOD in OS boot up or Installation phase.

So my question is if OS or SSD is bad ( Its not ) , then fresh clean installation should have done on HDD.
Problem is something in BIOS options or BIOS itself.

I cant load OS , Reinstall fresh OS or Use drives with OS from other systems like Z97/170.
Secure erase i will do later but same question arises.....ssd is bad ...hdd is bad....then atleast it should do fresh installation on other drives.

PS : I am not pissed at you or anyone , rather i am grateful that you guys are helping me out.If i was rude then i apologise but please help me boot this system,


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Actually I did , but you don't exactly give a lot of Details to help diagnose the issue so both JPM and I are having to GUESS....
> 
> If a Secure Erase does not work as suggested , try changing the Sata Cables with the other system..........
> 
> And getting pissed at me or anyone else cos you are having a BAD DAY is hardly gonna help your Cause is it?
> 
> KB.
> 
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> Secure erase i will do later but same question arises.....ssd is bad ...hdd is b
> 
> PS : I am not pissed at you or anyone , rather i am grateful that you guys are helping me out.If i was rude then i apologise but please help me boot this system,
Click to expand...

Make a UEFI USB with Rufus https://rufus.akeo.ie/ , boot from USB using UEFI, clean install of Windows 10 is what I suggest.

Edit: Install on the X99 system.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Make a UEFI USB with Rufus https://rufus.akeo.ie/ , boot from USB using UEFI, clean install of Windows 10 is what I suggest.


Used Rufus 2.2/2.7/2.9 for New USB installation.
Can not do any clean fresh UEFI OS installation.
Can not load OS.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Actually I did , but you don't exactly give a lot of Details to help diagnose the issue so both JPM and I are having to GUESS....
> 
> If a Secure Erase does not work as suggested , try changing the Sata Cables with the other system..........
> 
> And getting pissed at me or anyone else cos you are having a BAD DAY is hardly gonna help your Cause is it?
> 
> KB.
> 
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> Secure erase i will do later but same question arises.....ssd is bad ...hdd is b
> 
> PS : I am not pissed at you or anyone , rather i am grateful that you guys are helping me out.If i was rude then i apologise but please help me boot this system,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make a UEFI USB with Rufus https://rufus.akeo.ie/ , boot from USB using UEFI, clean install of Windows 10 is what I suggest.
> 
> Edit: Install on the X99 system.
Click to expand...

Do you need to load the SATA drivers in install. Put AHCI drivers on USB, when you get to screen that says load drivers, browse to USB, load driver, then install.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Do you need to load the SATA drivers in install. Put AHCI drivers on USB, when you get to screen that says load drivers, browse to USB, load driver, then install.


I am not getting into that stage of installation.
It is giving BSOD just after i hit setup win10 , logo comes up on the screen and it instantly giving BSOD.

I tried MBR installation on another drive, same BSOD.
Whatever settings be it defaults or hardware disabled on bios,same irql_not_less_or_equal BSOD im getting.
In bios full 32gb capacity ram is showing, cpu n temperature are fine.
Tried changing achi to ide, same BSOD.
Tried changing cable or drives , same BSOD.
Only option I have now to install xp....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> I am not getting into that stage of installation.
> It is giving BSOD just after i hit setup win10 , logo comes up on the screen and it instantly giving BSOD.
> 
> I tried MBR installation on another drive, same BSOD.
> Whatever settings be it defaults or hardware disabled on bios,same irql_not_less_or_equal BSOD im getting.
> In bios full 32gb capacity ram is showing, cpu n temperature are fine.
> Tried changing achi to ide, same BSOD.
> Tried changing cable or drives , same BSOD.
> Only option I have now to install xp....


it does not seem that it is an OS issue - any OS (and XP is not gonna be helpful). unless you've done these exact steps, lets back out... shut down, verify that ram is properly seated, disconnect all devices except for mouse and keyboard. flash back to the bios that the board ship with.. or has worked with previously. Do the flash using bios flash back. Make sure the bios flash is fully complete (bios led light stop flashing). POSt to bios, and hold down the Start button to shut down, connect a normal (non-NVMe) SSD to one of the INtel SATA posrts, post to bios and secure erase it, insert usb or DVD, post back to bios. On the Boot menu, set CSM to Enabled, change no other settings in bios. In the boot menu, scroll down and select the UEFI boot override for the USB or DVD. Boot to the OS loader - load the OS. If this fails, it's a hardware problem. Pull the CPU and verify that there are no bent pins (if you recently installed this CPU - double check with a magnifier.).


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> I am not getting into that stage of installation.
> It is giving BSOD just after i hit setup win10 , logo comes up on the screen and it instantly giving BSOD.
> 
> I tried MBR installation on another drive, same BSOD.
> Whatever settings be it defaults or hardware disabled on bios,same irql_not_less_or_equal BSOD im getting.
> In bios full 32gb capacity ram is showing, cpu n temperature are fine.
> Tried changing achi to ide, same BSOD.
> Tried changing cable or drives , same BSOD.
> Only option I have now to install xp....
> 
> 
> 
> it does not seem that it is an OS issue - any OS (and XP is not gonna be helpful). unless you've done these exact steps, lets back out... shut down, verify that ram is properly seated, disconnect all devices except for mouse and keyboard. flash back to the bios that the board ship with.. or has worked with previously. Do the flash using bios flash back. Make sure the bios flash is fully complete (bios led light stop flashing). POSt to bios, and hold down the Start button to shut down, connect a normal (non-NVMe) SSD to one of the INtel SATA posrts, post to bios and secure erase it, insert usb or DVD, post back to bios. On the Boot menu, set CSM to Enabled, change no other settings in bios. In the boot menu, scroll down and select the UEFI boot override for the USB or DVD. Boot to the OS loader - load the OS. If this fails, it's a hardware problem. Pull the CPU and verify that there are no bent pins (if you recently installed this CPU - double check with a magnifier.).
Click to expand...

Now with more info I am thinking along the same lines as JPMboy , I'd pull the CPU and check the pins 1st , this is a new MB and CPU right ?
zoom in with your camera/phone and look from all angles , aim a light sideways across it as on the 1st X99A I had , it had a single (yes 1) bad pin , also had a X99A-3.1 with bad pins, so I am now on the X99A II.

Almost forget to mention ....don't discount a CPU issue either , I have also had to RMA my 5820k after it would no longer boot past the Bios....

KB.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> G.Skill has qualified that kit only for Broadwell-E for a reason. 3333MHz takes a bit of work with Haswell-E. 3200MHz is a better option.


Yeah I know. I think I am hitting a limitation of the IMC on the CPU at 3333. I got the G.Skill F4-3333C16Q-32GTZB for a really good price and my X99-Deluxe II is rated to 3333. Right now I have an i7-5820K but I wanted to have an upgrade path to Broadwell-E when funds permit. I think by "a bit of work" you mean that if I maybe went Adaptive and tweaked the timings I could get it stable at 3333...maybe. I don't think I have the experience to tweak it to 3333.

But I can drop a Broadwell-E chip in this MOBO and keep the RAM I have. I got my OC to 4.2GHz and the DRAM to 3200 today. I ran Real Bench 2.44 for about 20 min and no crash, temps are good. I now need to do some serious long run benches as I know 20 min does not really prove anything in terms of long term stability. After fighting with the OC on and off all day, right now I am happy at 4.2GHz, 3200 and getting past the BIOS into the OS to be able to run Real Bench at all! Baby steps right?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Quick question regarding the 4 pin EPS connector on the Asus X99 Deluxe II. I know that the 8 pin EPS cable just hooks up with the 8 pin EPS cable that came with my Corsair AX1200i, and the 4 pin connector on the MB is just one of the 4 pin connectors from another 8 pin EPS (2 x 4 pin connectors) cable. If I completely removed one set of the 4 pin cables from the 8 pin connector (removed pins from inside the 8 pin connector, cables, the 2nd 4 pin connector, etc), it should still work fine, right? Looking at the pinouts of both the 8 pin and 4 pin connectors, they're the same. A row of grounds and a row of +12V DC, so as long as the wires in the 4 pin connector are plugged into the PSU, shouldn't everything work? I just don't want to have to deal with looping up the extra 4 pin connector, putting tie wraps around it, and trying to find a place to mount and hide the extra wires and connector.
> 
> Shouldn't this work ok?


I am not expert but I believe that the reason for the 4-pin connector is to provide extra copper for the large amount of current that the MOBO can draw - especially if you are over-clocking it. I think the X99-Deluxe II requires that 4-pin connector to be plugged in to ensure that the supply can get enough current to the board. I don't know how they sense what is plugged in - probably current sensors. You may "fool" them or you may not but you can't escape the fact that less copper means less current carrying capacity. Again, I am not an expert and may not understand what you are trying to do correctly but I do think that reducing the total amount of copper carrying the current to the MOBO may result in forcing the voltage regulators to work harder (and get hotter) if there is voltage droop in the line due to insufficient copper for the current to flow through. Just thinking out loud...


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it does not seem that it is an OS issue - any OS (and XP is not gonna be helpful). unless you've done these exact steps, lets back out... shut down, verify that ram is properly seated, disconnect all devices except for mouse and keyboard. flash back to the bios that the board ship with.. or has worked with previously. Do the flash using bios flash back. Make sure the bios flash is fully complete (bios led light stop flashing). POSt to bios, and hold down the Start button to shut down, connect a normal (non-NVMe) SSD to one of the INtel SATA posrts, post to bios and secure erase it, insert usb or DVD, post back to bios. On the Boot menu, set CSM to Enabled, change no other settings in bios. In the boot menu, scroll down and select the UEFI boot override for the USB or DVD. Boot to the OS loader - load the OS. If this fails, it's a hardware problem. Pull the CPU and verify that there are no bent pins (if you recently installed this CPU - double check with a magnifier.).


Board - 6months, Cpu - 4days , Ram - 2 weeks old.

Secure Erase done, csm enabled, posted to bios for UEFI OS and after clicking on it I'm getting same frozen win 10 logo followed by BSOD.
Checked socket pins, no bent pin.
Reseated Ram, single ram in all dimm slot.
Changed gpu and ps2 keyboard.
Still getting BSOD after win10 logo.

Not did flashback, will do it now.
What can be problematic, board or ram or cpu....??

Edit : Asked a friend to lend me R5E for testing purposes, I think it's either ram or mobo.
What mobo should I consider if I need to keep spare.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Quick question regarding the 4 pin EPS connector on the Asus X99 Deluxe II. I know that the 8 pin EPS cable just hooks up with the 8 pin EPS cable that came with my Corsair AX1200i, and the 4 pin connector on the MB is just one of the 4 pin connectors from another 8 pin EPS (2 x 4 pin connectors) cable. If I completely removed one set of the 4 pin cables from the 8 pin connector (removed pins from inside the 8 pin connector, cables, the 2nd 4 pin connector, etc), it should still work fine, right? Looking at the pinouts of both the 8 pin and 4 pin connectors, they're the same. A row of grounds and a row of +12V DC, so as long as the wires in the 4 pin connector are plugged into the PSU, shouldn't everything work? I just don't want to have to deal with looping up the extra 4 pin connector, putting tie wraps around it, and trying to find a place to mount and hide the extra wires and connector.
> 
> Shouldn't this work ok?


you can run just fine with just the 8 pin... it a current delivery thing, so as long as you are not brutalizing your cpu with p95 or OCCT, it will run just fine with a modest OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Board - 6months, Cpu - 4days , Ram - 2 weeks old.
> 
> Secure Erase done, csm enabled, posted to bios for UEFI OS and after clicking on it I'm getting same frozen win 10 logo followed by BSOD.
> Checked socket pins, no bent pin.
> Reseated Ram, single ram in all dimm slot.
> Changed gpu and ps2 keyboard.
> Still getting BSOD after win10 logo.
> 
> Not did flashback, will do it now.
> What can be problematic, board or ram or cpu....??
> 
> Edit : Asked a friend to lend me R5E for testing purposes, I think it's either ram or mobo.
> What mobo should I consider if I need to keep spare.


Could be any of those components, or even a corrupted bios. When you flash to an earlier bios, try not to use a chipset or ME driver (or any other system driver) that has a later release date. A spare x99? Strix, x99A, or another R5E(-10).


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can run just fine with just the 8 pin... it a current delivery thing, so as long as you are not brutalizing your cpu with p95 or OCCT, it will run just fine with a modest OC.
> Could be any of those components, or even a corrupted bios. When you flash to an earlier bios, try not to use a chipset or ME driver (or any other system driver) that has a later release date. A spare x99? Strix, x99A, or another R5E(-10).


Hmmm bios version 1902 was fine before BSOD started, updated to 3303.
Bios 1 -3303 , what bios You think I should flash.
Bios 2- I don't know what version it has as it's showing code 53 on every ram in every slot.

Will only install OS if I am able to...right now can't even see Win10 pop up asking me to upgrade or custom Install.

Asus Strix , hmmm is it good enough ?
Was thinking of buying Gigabyte Champion, R5E 10 is way over my budget right now as I just bought 5960/5820k and still learning to bench.
Repped ! Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Hmmm bios version 1902 was fine before BSOD started, updated to 3303.
> Bios 1 -3303 , what bios You think I should flash.
> Bios 2- I don't know what version it has as it's showing code 53 on every ram in every slot.
> 
> Will only install OS if I am able to...right now can't even see Win10 pop up asking me to upgrade or custom Install.
> 
> Asus Strix , hmmm is it good enough ?
> Was thinking of buying Gigabyte Champion, R5E 10 is way over my budget right now as I just bought 5960/5820k and still learning to bench.
> Repped ! Thanks.


try bios 1701 on the r5E
ah - for benching, the R5E-10 or SOC are good choices (and different $$$).


----------



## kx11

the new bios for Deluxe II got some fixes

1. Speed up boot time
2. Improve DDR4 memory compatibility
3. Improve system stability.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it does not seem that it is an OS issue - any OS (and XP is not gonna be helpful). unless you've done these exact steps, lets back out... shut down, verify that ram is properly seated, disconnect all devices except for mouse and keyboard. flash back to the bios that the board ship with.. or has worked with previously. Do the flash using bios flash back. Make sure the bios flash is fully complete (bios led light stop flashing). POSt to bios, and hold down the Start button to shut down, connect a normal (non-NVMe) SSD to one of the INtel SATA posrts, post to bios and secure erase it, insert usb or DVD, post back to bios. On the Boot menu, set CSM to Enabled, change no other settings in bios. In the boot menu, scroll down and select the UEFI boot override for the USB or DVD. Boot to the OS loader - load the OS. If this fails, it's a hardware problem. Pull the CPU and verify that there are no bent pins (if you recently installed this CPU - double check with a magnifier.).
> 
> 
> 
> Board - 6months, Cpu - 4days , Ram - 2 weeks old.
> 
> Secure Erase done, csm enabled, posted to bios for UEFI OS and after clicking on it I'm getting same frozen win 10 logo followed by BSOD.
> Checked socket pins, no bent pin.
> Reseated Ram, single ram in all dimm slot.
> Changed gpu and ps2 keyboard.
> Still getting BSOD after win10 logo.
> 
> Not did flashback, will do it now.
> What can be problematic, board or ram or cpu....??
> 
> Edit : Asked a friend to lend me R5E for testing purposes, I think it's either ram or mobo.
> What mobo should I consider if I need to keep spare.
Click to expand...

If you have a friend willing to lend components , see if you can borrow a CPU for a few hours to make sure your new 5820k is not a Dud , it would not be the 1st one I have read about ....... assuming you don't have a Spare ? I went through hours of this too and it was the CPU , though I think the X99A-3.1 that died may have played a part in Mine...

Djgar seems to be stretching his Strix to the Max if you need another Board , and he is always happy to give advice here....

KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> the new bios for Deluxe II got some fixes
> 
> 1. Speed up boot time
> 2. Improve DDR4 memory compatibility
> 3. Improve system stability.


1003 is causing memory issues for some like me ...... I am getting error code 53 (no ram installed) a few times each day on a reboot --usually---, hitting reset allow you back into Windows.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> 1003 is causing memory issues for some like me ...... I am getting error code 53 (no ram installed) a few times each day on a reboot --usually---, hitting reset allow you back into Windows.


use aisuite once to do automatic OC for the system and it should be fine afterwards
got those BSOD couple of times after installing this Bios then used i aisuite once and everything is good now


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> 1003 is causing memory issues for some like me ...... I am getting error code 53 (no ram installed) a few times each day on a reboot --usually---, hitting reset allow you back into Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> use aisuite once to do automatic OC for the system and it should be fine afterwards
> got those BSOD couple of times after installing this Bios then used i aisuite once and everything is good now
Click to expand...

thanks for the heads up ...I don't usually use AiSuite as it seems to interfere with the Corsair Link Software that controls my H80i-GT AIO. Hardware Polling issues I guess.... even HWInfo causes the fan etc to skip a beat when I start it ....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> 1003 is causing memory issues for some like me ...... I am getting error code 53 (no ram installed) a few times each day on a reboot --usually---, hitting reset allow you back into Windows.


just nudge the VSA a little, if that doesn't do it, add 10mV VDIMM.


----------



## mbze430

death to AISuite!


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> 1003 is causing memory issues for some like me ...... I am getting error code 53 (no ram installed) a few times each day on a reboot --usually---, hitting reset allow you back into Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> just nudge the VSA a little, if that doesn't do it, add 10mV VDIMM.
Click to expand...

Actually that is what I am trying







I was getting Luxmark Errors in the RB Stress Test (only) which this seems to have helped.... jury is still out on the lost Ram at boot issue (#53)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> death to AISuite!


Hehehe , never had much luck with it myself but perhaps that is User Error ? the Link Software was losing Fans etc though so it had to go.....

KB.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> death to AISuite!


I'll settle with ignoring it - less messy


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> death to AISuite!


The Aura suite is just as bad, it causes some stability problems and massive latency, Paul from Paul's Hardware found the same.





I've just got mine set to one color in the BIOS for now.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> death to AISuite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aura suite is just as bad, it causes some stability problems and massive latency, Paul from Paul's Hardware found the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just got mine set to one color in the BIOS for now.
Click to expand...

There is a new vet of lighting software fore the deluxe 2 what motherboard do you have and also ai suite works fine for me


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> There is a new vet of lighting software fore the deluxe 2 what motherboard do you have and also ai suite works fine for me


X99 Strix, I've tried the new version AURA V1.03.34 (2016/09/09), this is the same version Paul is talking about too, he has a Deluxe II.

I will admit I haven't tried it again since the 1003 BIOS update I did the other day, so maybe the BIOS update could of fixed the problem.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> There is a new vet of lighting software fore the deluxe 2 what motherboard do you have and also ai suite works fine for me
> 
> 
> 
> X99 Strix, I've tried the new version AURA V1.03.34 (2016/09/09), this is the same version Paul is talking about too, he has a Deluxe II.
> 
> I will admit I haven't tried it again since the 1003 BIOS update I did the other day, so maybe the BIOS update could of fixed the problem.
Click to expand...

i haven t had anny of the issues that paul said in his video or yours may want to uninstall and redownload and install again


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i haven t had anny of the issues that paul said in his video or yours may want to uninstall and redownload and install again


Nope, it's a no go here.

The red lines are with the Aura suite install, the top 4 results are without it installed (light orange was run to take the screenshots)


No biggy as I do like everything set to 1 color (red) anyway, but it would be nice if I did want to use it one day I could with no problems.


----------



## KedarWolf

Question,

On an X99-A II I can run two video cards in top two PCI-E x16 slots, PCI-E Intel 750 in x4 PCI-E slot if I disable USB 3.1 AND an M.2, right?

I think just the top PCI-E 16 will only run x8 is all if I'm correct.

Anyone know for sure?

Will the Intel 750 AND the M.2 run 4x?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i haven t had anny of the issues that paul said in his video or yours may want to uninstall and redownload and install again
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's a no go here.
> 
> The red lines are with the Aura suite install, the top 4 results are without it installed (light orange was run to take the screenshots)
> 
> 
> No biggy as I do like everything set to 1 color (red) anyway, but it would be nice if I did want to use it one day I could with no problems.
Click to expand...

well one day they will get it all working ofcurse i don t test my system to bussy


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> 1003 is causing memory issues for some like me ...... I am getting error code 53 (no ram installed) a few times each day on a reboot --usually---, hitting reset allow you back into Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> *just nudge the VSA a little, if that doesn't do it, add 10mV VDIMM*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually that is what I am trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting Luxmark Errors in the RB Stress Test (only) which this seems to have helped.... jury is still out on the lost Ram at boot issue (#53)
> 
> KB.
Click to expand...

Well the extra bit of voltage has fixed the LuxMark64.exe Error I think but not the reboot DRAM error #53 . maybe a coincidence ? but it seems to happen most often, if I reboot too soon after coming out of Sleep Mode (#30)

KB


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> X99 Strix, I've tried the new version AURA V1.03.34 (2016/09/09), this is the same version Paul is talking about too, he has a Deluxe II.
> 
> I will admit I haven't tried it again since the 1003 BIOS update I did the other day, so maybe the BIOS update could of fixed the problem.


I do not have the stability issues mentionned With last Aura version (I have Deluxe II).
But With the former version , I had big memory performance décrease in aida64 memory and cache benchmark.
And in fact I didn't Check if I have better résults With the last Aura version. I Will check (My Bios is 0801)


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Well the extra bit of voltage has fixed the LuxMark64.exe Error I think but not the reboot DRAM error #53 . maybe a coincidence ? but it seems to happen most often, if I reboot too soon after coming out of Sleep Mode (#30)
> 
> KB


Don't you have MSI AB or EVGA PX opened during RB Stress test ?
If yes, closing them solved My luxmark.exe error From My side


----------



## Kbird

Yes I used too.... until a week or two ago when you mentioned issues with MSI AB and Luxmark64 , so I no longer have MSI AB start with Windows , as I only use it to ensure Full Boost on my GTX 970 with the Custom MUMOD bios which needs Core Voltage at 100 and Power Limit at 150 , to ensure full Boost (1531mhz) without PerfCaps. So now I just enable them via a profile if for example I want to Run FFXIV HeavensWard Bench. I am not sure if it is a polling issue or just my Weak 970 and RB pushing it too hard and overheating it , though i see no issues in other Tests like FFXIV-HW Bench.

After going to 1003 , I was getting the odd Luxmark Error again even without MSI AB Running , but with 1003 I seem to need a little more Voltage, I raised DRAM .100 and then .200v and bumped SA .020 on the Offset Voltage too ...should of done those two seperate , now I am not sure which one helped









I was able to drop my CPU Voltage a little too with 1003..... so it seems I won some and lost some with it.

KB.


----------



## mbze430

This happens to me A LOT. Where the system is idling and Aura is just pounding away for no reasons.

Here are some of the things I do to make it stop.

1) Restart Service - 10% works
2) Reboot - after awhile it will start to eat up cpu cycle
3) Uninstall/Reinstall - same as reboot, works for a while then suddenly it will eat up cpu cycle


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> This happens to me A LOT. Where the system is idling and Aura is just pounding away for no reasons.
> 
> Here are some of the things I do to make it stop.
> 
> 1) Restart Service - 10% works
> 2) Reboot - after awhile it will start to eat up cpu cycle
> 3) Uninstall/Reinstall - same as reboot, works for a while then suddenly it will eat up cpu cycle


I've updated Aura and aren't seeing what you're seeing. Do you have the Anniversary update?


----------



## mbze430

Well unless you are constantly monitoring you might or might not see it. I run many VMs for testing purposes. So I am constantly looking at the task manager.

But like I said... it does return to "normal" if you restart, restart services, until it misbehave

Here it is back to normal after a restart of the service.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Well unless you are constantly monitoring you might or might not see it. I run many VMs for testing purposes. So I am constantly looking at the task manager.
> 
> But like I said... it does return to "normal" if you restart, restart services, until it misbehave
> 
> Here it is back to normal after a restart of the service.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I only updated to see if I could reproduce it, I can't


----------



## Kimir

Probably just a software bug, had that kind of bug on early release of Logitech gaming software.
Make sure to screenshot/document it and report it to Asus if it happens again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> This happens to me A LOT. Where the system is idling and Aura is just pounding away for no reasons.
> 
> Here are some of the things I do to make it stop.
> 
> 1) Restart Service - 10% works
> 2) Reboot - after awhile it will start to eat up cpu cycle
> 3) Uninstall/Reinstall - same as reboot, works for a while then suddenly it will eat up cpu cycle


yeah - that's excessive... I'm not seeing it either. grabed the highest use I could catch (set to change color with CPU)


----------



## djgar

Is Windows getting whinny? Lately I've been getting the occasional "low on memory" dialog during stress testing which I never used to get in the same circumstances







... see center of screen:


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Is Windows getting whinny? Lately I've been getting the occasional "low on memory" dialog during stress testing which I never used to get in the same circumstances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... see center of screen:


Are you using a pagefile, I had this message when my pagefile was too small (2000MB max), even though I had 32GB's of ram.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Are you using a pagefile, I had this message when my pagefile was too small (2000MB max), even though I had 32GB's of ram.


Yes I am, but always have - it's currently 5.8GB. Wonder why it's complaining just recently. I have 30GB left in my system drive and have a 13.3GB hiberfil.sys. Oh well, I just close the dialog and life goes on


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> death to AISuite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll settle with ignoring it - less messy
Click to expand...

Well another nail in the Coffin for AiSuite ......today's Win10 .222 Update is causing an Error in DipAwayMode file DIPcTDPAction.dll

I thought I uninstalled it 2-3 months ago ....I guess it doesn't uninstall properly after all ...? or a system restore/imaging for the last Win10 Update (.187) put it back?

I am getting a black screen for about 3-5 mins after the lockscreen ,then it clears to the usual Desktop and I have an access violation error with......

Acces violation at address 030E0272 in module DIP4cTDPAction.dll

Online post at File.net...
it is part of the ASUS AI Suite III that I installed with my new motherboard. Everything I've read is people saying it is causing errors, as I have witnessed. I'm going to try it on a clean Windows install and see if that helps.

Path to DipAwayMode.exe is: C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite III\DIP4\DIPAwayMode

- uninstalling AiSuite does not help by the looks ..so far

- Uninstalling Asus Thermal Control did not help...

PS : My other system did not have this issue.... not a Asus MB...so no AiSuite ever.

Edit: Even Asus AiSuite Cleaner III cannot Clean the system as something is still running...

KB


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> death to AISuite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll settle with ignoring it - less messy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well another nail in the Coffin for AiSuite ......today's Win10 .222 Update is causing an Error in DipAwayMode file DIPcTDPAction.dll
> 
> I thought I uninstalled it 2-3 months ago ....I guess it doesn't uninstall properly after all ...? or a system restore/imaging for the last Win10 Update (.187) put it back?
> 
> I am getting a black screen for about 3-5 mins after the lockscreen ,then it clears to the usual Desktop and I have an access violation error with......
> 
> Acces violation at address 030E0272 in module DIP4cTDPAction.dll
> 
> Online post at File.net...
> it is part of the ASUS AI Suite III that I installed with my new motherboard. Everything I've read is people saying it is causing errors, as I have witnessed. I'm going to try it on a clean Windows install and see if that helps.
> 
> Path to DipAwayMode.exe is: C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite III\DIP4\DIPAwayMode
> 
> - uninstalling AiSuite does not help by the looks ..so far
> 
> - Uninstalling Asus Thermal Control did not help...
> 
> PS : My other system did not have this issue.... not a Asus MB...so no AiSuite ever.
> 
> KB
Click to expand...

I got the update today and no issues


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I got the update today and no issues


Same.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I got the update today and no issues
> 
> 
> 
> Same.
Click to expand...

Can someone post a link to the new ASUS Suite? I hope it fixes the USB 3.1 Boost not working for me.









Edit: Can you right click the actual download link 'Copy Link Address' and post that? I think I'm not finding it because my browser defaults to the ca-en language website.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Can someone post a link to the new ASUS Suite? I hope it fixes the USB 3.1 Boost not working for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Can you right click the actual download link 'Copy Link Address' and post that? I think I'm not finding it because my browser defaults to the ca-en language website.


Edit the link address by deleting the country code and you get the global site.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Can someone post a link to the new ASUS Suite? I hope it fixes the USB 3.1 Boost not working for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Can you right click the actual download link 'Copy Link Address' and post that? I think I'm not finding it because my browser defaults to the ca-en language website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit the link address by deleting the country code and you get the global site.
Click to expand...

That would just default me to CA site but I got the global site by Googling ASUS Global. Latest Asus Suite I can find anywhere for X99 is 8/11/2016.









Can someone please Copy Link Address to a download of the newest one?


----------



## djgar

For my Strix, this takes me to the US site:

http://www.asus.com*/us/*Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X99-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/

This takes me to the global; site:

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X99-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> For my Strix, this takes me to the US site:
> 
> http://www.asus.com*/us/*Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X99-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> This takes me to the global; site:
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X99-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/


Yes, that has the 8/11/2016 ASUS Suite I think peeps are saying a newer one was just released.


----------



## sblantipodi

no one shares some feedback on the new 3402 BIOS for X99 mobos?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> death to AISuite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll settle with ignoring it - less messy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well another nail in the Coffin for AiSuite ......today's Win10 .222 Update is causing an Error in DipAwayMode file DIPcTDPAction.dll
> 
> I thought I uninstalled it 2-3 months ago ....I guess it doesn't uninstall properly after all ...? or a system restore/imaging for the last Win10 Update (.187) put it back?
> 
> I am getting a black screen for about 3-5 mins after the lockscreen ,then it clears to the usual Desktop and I have an access violation error with......
> 
> Acces violation at address 030E0272 in module DIP4cTDPAction.dll
> 
> Online post at File.net...
> it is part of the ASUS AI Suite III that I installed with my new motherboard. Everything I've read is people saying it is causing errors, as I have witnessed. I'm going to try it on a clean Windows install and see if that helps.
> 
> Path to DipAwayMode.exe is: C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite III\DIP4\DIPAwayMode
> 
> - uninstalling AiSuite does not help by the looks ..so far
> 
> - Uninstalling Asus Thermal Control did not help...
> 
> PS : My other system did not have this issue.... not a Asus MB...so no AiSuite ever.
> 
> Edit: Even Asus AiSuite Cleaner III cannot Clean the system as something is still running...
> 
> KB
Click to expand...

I have not been able to fix the 5min Black screen at Boot , I even uninstalled the Update and let it try again and I have tried manually removing AiSuite and used the AiSuite Cleaner program ,though there is no feedback from it , so I can't tell if it worked or not .....

So with my Raid0 Array issues as well, I am thinking a Clean install of Win10 is due , does anyone know how to tell if their SSD is compatible with the Bios Secure Erase function , I haven't found the "list" at Asus Support per the warning in the Bios. Do they mean the Device QVL for each Motherboard? My Samsung EVO 250GB is not on it , but the 1TB version is.

Thanks.

KB.


----------



## djgar

If you can boot from a different disk I found that switching the disk format from MBR to GPT and back took care of some wacky disk formatting from a previous RAID array that was preventing me from using the disk properly.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> If you can boot from a different disk I found that switching the disk format from MBR to GPT and back took care of some wacky disk formatting from a previous RAID array that was preventing me from using the disk properly.


I was just going to Erase the Drive and start with a fresh Win10 but Samsung Magician can't make the Boot USB since I am in Raid and I'm not sure if the Bios Utility is compatible as Asus has not produced a Secure Erase list since 2014 that I could find. I'd prefer to Secure Erase it and know I am starting Clean but may have to just use the diskpart -clean command during install instead. Or perhaps an old Parted Magic Boot Disk
though I am not sure it is compatible either....

KB


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I was just going to Erase the Drive and start with a fresh Win10 but Samsung Magician can't make the Boot USB since I am in Raid and I'm not sure if the Bios Utility is compatible as Asus has not produced a Secure Erase list since 2014 that I could find. I'd prefer to Secure Erase it and know I am starting Clean but may have to just use the diskpart -clean command during install instead. Or perhaps an old Parted Magic Boot Disk
> though I am not sure it is compatible either....
> 
> KB


I take it you don't have a disk management DVD like Paragon's Hard Disk Manager or Achronis? My Hard Disk Manager DVD has all kinds of utilities for cleaning and erasing hard drives / SSDs plus excellent image back ups and such, and works fine with RAID volumes.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try bios 1701 on the r5E
> ah - for benching, the R5E-10 or SOC are good choices (and different $$$).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try bios 1701 on the r5E
> ah - for benching, the R5E-10 or SOC are good choices (and different $$$).


Ok here is update.

Tried CPU on X99 Champion, it is working.
Memtest on RAM's , All good.
Using RAMs on M8I , no BSOD or anythng.
Using same SSD on M8I and Z97 system, No BSOD.

So problem narrows down to R5E.
Bios - 3301 on Both.
Earlier Bios 2 was showing Code 53, now after coping Bios from 1 to 2 that error code has vanished and board boots up in Bios 2.
But same BSOD remains there.

Now what to expect ?
Bad socket , all pins as in place.
Bad Dimm slots ?

If i use only Windows installation USB/DVD with no drives connected to the board , it gives same BSOD.
If i use SSd/HDD containing previously working Winows7/10, same BSOD.

I think i will do RMA.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I was just going to Erase the Drive and start with a fresh Win10 but Samsung Magician can't make the Boot USB since I am in Raid and I'm not sure if the Bios Utility is compatible as Asus has not produced a Secure Erase list since 2014 that I could find. I'd prefer to Secure Erase it and know I am starting Clean but may have to just use the diskpart -clean command during install instead. Or perhaps an old Parted Magic Boot Disk
> though I am not sure it is compatible either....
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you don't have a disk management DVD like Paragon's Hard Disk Manager or Achronis? My Hard Disk Manager DVD has all kinds of utilities for cleaning and erasing hard drives / SSDs plus excellent image back ups and such, and works fine with RAID volumes.
Click to expand...

I have been using MTPW or AOMEI for a While but have not ever noticed an option to do a Secure Erase , but worth looking into.

they maybe something on the KYHI WinPE Boot Disk too I can try....

You would think Samsung would have a bootable ISO to download for this but no... or at least allow the making of the ISO if in RAID.

KB.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try bios 1701 on the r5E
> ah - for benching, the R5E-10 or SOC are good choices (and different $$$).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try bios 1701 on the r5E
> ah - for benching, the R5E-10 or SOC are good choices (and different $$$).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok here is update.
> 
> Tried CPU on X99 Champion, it is working.
> Memtest on RAM's , All good.
> Using RAMs on M8I , no BSOD or anythng.
> Using same SSD on M8I and Z97 system, No BSOD.
> 
> So problem narrows down to R5E.
> Bios - 3301 on Both.
> Earlier Bios 2 was showing Code 53, now after coping Bios from 1 to 2 that error code has vanished and board boots up in Bios 2.
> But same BSOD remains there.
> 
> Now what to expect ?
> Bad socket , all pins as in place.
> Bad Dimm slots ?
> 
> If i use only Windows installation USB/DVD with no drives connected to the board , it gives same BSOD.
> If i use SSd/HDD containing previously working Winows7/10, same BSOD.
> 
> I think i will do RMA.
Click to expand...

Same issue on 1901 or 1701 that JPMBoy recommended ?

Does Boot Device LED Stay on ? it was a x07 BSOD correct ? perhaps you have a corrupt Intel Sata/Raid OROM on 3301?

KB.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Same issue on 1901 or 1701 that JPMBoy recommended ?
> 
> Does Boot Device LED Stay on ? it was a x07 BSOD correct ? perhaps you have a corrupt Intel Sata/Raid OROM on 3301?
> 
> KB.


Tried 1701,3301. Same result.
Initially BSOD started on 1901 so updated BIOS to 3301.
While reseating cpu gives me following error on screen :

" When raid configuration was built, ensure to set sata configuration to raid mode."

It's something to do with board and it's either raid/sata drivers which is causing bug check on USB/drives.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Same issue on 1901 or 1701 that JPMBoy recommended ?
> 
> Does Boot Device LED Stay on ? it was a x07 BSOD correct ? perhaps you have a corrupt Intel Sata/Raid OROM on 3301?
> 
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried 1701,3301. Same result.
> Initially BSOD started on 1901 so updated BIOS to 3301.
> While reseating cpu gives me following error on screen :
> 
> " When raid configuration was built, ensure to set sata configuration to raid mode."
> 
> It's something to do with board and it's either raid/sata drivers which is causing bug check on USB/drives.
Click to expand...

I don't know the R5E , but perhaps someone will remember which Bios also changes the Intel OROM , I remember it happening on the X99A-3.1 I had , I thought it was 1901 but maybe not, it also changed the ME Firmware at the same time... perhaps try an even earlier bios?

KB.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Same issue on 1901 or 1701 that JPMBoy recommended ?
> 
> Does Boot Device LED Stay on ? it was a x07 BSOD correct ? perhaps you have a corrupt Intel Sata/Raid OROM on 3301?
> 
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried 1701,3301. Same result.
> Initially BSOD started on 1901 so updated BIOS to 3301.
> While reseating cpu gives me following error on screen :
> 
> " When raid configuration was built, ensure to set sata configuration to raid mode."
> 
> It's something to do with board and it's either raid/sata drivers which is causing bug check on USB/drives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know the R5E , but perhaps someone will remember which Bios also changes the Intel OROM , I remember it happening on the X99A-3.1 I had , I thought it was 1901 but maybe not, it also changed the ME Firmware at the same time... perhaps try an even earlier bios?
> 
> KB.
Click to expand...

Bios update can change Intel orom but how will a working bios(1901) will update itself ?








Will try earlier version if it can solve the problem but i am getting the feel that it's something to do with Raid , Sata and BIOS.


----------



## Kimir

It's perhaps not the board but the cpu, IMC maight be dead and doesn't want to recognize any dimm.
I suppose you've tried one dimm at a time in each slots.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's perhaps not the board but the cpu, IMC maight be dead and doesn't want to recognize any dimm.
> I suppose you've tried one dimm at a time in each slots.


Yes tried Single ram stick in every dimm slot , changed different ram stick too.May be dimm slots are damaged ?
But same cpu is working on other board.

If IMC is dead then will it boot to BIOS or load Win7/10 logo and then BSOD. ??


----------



## Kimir

If the IMC was dead, it wouldn't work even on another board, my bad. So yeah, the board is borked, RMA it.


----------



## nageran

Hi there, I just bought and built a new pc. This isnt my first build but ive got a problem ive never had before. The sound is awful. When I plug speakers into the motherboard they are distorted, or increadibly quiet. And whenever i turn off the pc they make popping noises. If I plug the speakers into the headphone ports in the front they are so incredibly distorted that you cant hear anything. I know its not the speakers that are the issue because I plug them into other things and they work just fine. I also plug headphones into the audio ports and I get the same awful experience. Im really at a loss as to whats wrong.
Motherboard model: MSI X99A GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7A20)

CPU: Intel i7 6800k @ 3.4 GHz

Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LED DDR4 SDRAM (Model CMU16GX4M2C3200C16R)

GPU: 2X MSI GTX1070 Gaming Z SLI

SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: 2x Samsung 850 Pro 1tb SSD

PSU: Rosewill Photon-750, PHOTON Series 750W Full Modular Power Supply

CPU Cooler: cooler master hyper 212

PC CASE: NZXT noctis 450

Operating system: Windows 10 / Microsoft Activated yes

Speakers: BOSE Companion® 2 Series III multimedia speaker system

Drivers Installed (include version): Realtech HD Audio 6.0.1.7931 / Nahimic 2.3.4

Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: no

System Overclocked no


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nageran*
> 
> Motherboard model: MSI X99A GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7A20)


Hello

You would have better luck posting in a MSI thread instead of an ASUS support thread.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Same issue on 1901 or 1701 that JPMBoy recommended ?
> 
> Does Boot Device LED Stay on ? it was a x07 BSOD correct ? perhaps you have a corrupt Intel Sata/Raid OROM on 3301?
> 
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried 1701,3301. Same result.
> Initially BSOD started on 1901 so updated BIOS to 3301.
> While reseating cpu gives me following error on screen :
> 
> " When raid configuration was built, ensure to set sata configuration to raid mode."
> 
> It's something to do with board and it's either raid/sata drivers which is causing bug check on USB/drives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know the R5E , but perhaps someone will remember which Bios also changes the Intel OROM , I remember it happening on the X99A-3.1 I had , I thought it was 1901 but maybe not, it also changed the ME Firmware at the same time... perhaps try an even earlier bios?
> 
> KB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bios update can change Intel orom but how will a working bios(1901) will update itself ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try earlier version if it can solve the problem but i am getting the feel that it's something to do with Raid , Sata and BIOS.
Click to expand...

When the Intel Orom (raid/sata bios) is updated , it is done at the same time as the Main bios , the Comp usually boots 3 times when it does this , 1st the main bios is updated , then the Intel Orom and finally the Intel ME Firmware , if you stop the 3 boots , I am guessing it is possible to corrupt something or end up with an uncompatible OROM in the Main Bios.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's perhaps not the board but the cpu, IMC maight be dead and doesn't want to recognize any dimm.
> I suppose you've tried one dimm at a time in each slots.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes tried Single ram stick in every dimm slot , changed different ram stick too.May be dimm slots are damaged ?
> But same cpu is working on other board.
> 
> If IMC is dead then will it boot to BIOS or load Win7/10 logo and then BSOD. ??
Click to expand...

You said its ok on another Board , so I think it's the Board , but that is what my 5820k that got RMA'd was doing , it would boot to the Bios or just past it and just loop round and round and never find the Boot device.

KB


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## xixou

X99-DELUXE BIOS 3402 vs X99-DELUXE BIOS 3401 ?


----------



## xixou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Does anyone have Turbo working properly on their board. Mine is an X99-M WS with a Xeon E5-1650v4 (aka i7-6850K). Base clock is 3.6GHz and max turbo is supposedly 4GHz (according to the Xeon page, although the 6850K page says 3.6-3.8GHz and then has something about turbo 3.0 and 4GHz on another line). With my system I've never seen any clock other than 3.8GHz (under load) with turbo enabled.
> 
> 1 core loaded: 3.8GHz
> 2 cores loaded: 3.8GHz
> 3 cores loaded: 3.8GHz
> 4 cores loaded: 3.8GHz
> 5 cores loaded: 3.8GHz
> 6 cores loaded: 3.8GHz
> 
> The only situations in which cores aren't clocked at 3.8GHz is a) when they're idle, or b) when they're doing AVX (3.5GHz). And of course if I disable Turbo I get 3.6Ghz.
> 
> *Multicore enhancement is disabled.*
> 
> Is this an Asus BIOS bug?


On the Asus X99 and 5930K cpu, the turbo clock is at 3.8 GHz.
You can see that the additional voltage is used sarting from 3.8 GHz onward.
The cache additional voltage never kicks in, so there is no turbo for the cache and only offset mode works (adaptive mode fails with th cache as the turbo freq is never reached).

See reults at page 7 :

http://users.skynet.be/xixou/asus_x99_deluxe_bios_5930k_settings_by_xixou.pdf


----------



## KedarWolf

My latest adventure on my X99-A II. New Windows install. Keeps restarting instead of shutting down. Check power management settings in control panel, try a bunch Windows fixes, reflash BIOS, reinstall Windows again, F5 BIOS defaults, nothing working.









So, I hard shutdown PC by holding power button, only way to turn it off, unplug power cord, remove CMOS battery, wait about 30 seconds, put CMOS battery back on, power up, problem solved!


----------



## kx11

i have Asus xonar stx sound card plugged in PCI slot3 , the mobo recognized it along with everything else however i plug the analog cable in and nothing happens i can't hear anything

should i plug it in PCI slot 2 ??


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My latest adventure on my X99-A II. New Windows install. Keeps restarting instead of shutting down. Check power management settings in control panel, try a bunch Windows fixes, reflash BIOS, reinstall Windows again, F5 BIOS defaults, nothing working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I hard shutdown PC by holding power button, only way to turn it off, unplug power cord, remove CMOS battery, wait about 30 seconds, put CMOS battery back on, power up, problem solved!


No problems with my Strix powering down or hibernating, but I did have to change (again) my mouse & keyboard wake up setting back to off in the device driver, which the update reset to on.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My latest adventure on my X99-A II. New Windows install. Keeps restarting instead of shutting down. Check power management settings in control panel, try a bunch Windows fixes, reflash BIOS, reinstall Windows again, F5 BIOS defaults, nothing working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I hard shutdown PC by holding power button, only way to turn it off, unplug power cord, remove CMOS battery, wait about 30 seconds, put CMOS battery back on, power up, problem solved!


Try turning off FastStart up under Power Buttons in Settings , this may have been my issue too till i disabled this to make WOL work again...

Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Power Options\System Settings>Power Buttons on left (click change settings not available in blue at the top)

I still get the Reboot #53 Error even with a Clean install of windows last night , and it did not fix my Raid Array Issue either, so I may need to break the Array and rebuild it ? . Windows Event log shows an improper Shutdown , however I am not certain if that is from the Error or from me pushing the reset Button after the Beeping starts.

KB.


----------



## thewebsiteisdown

Hey guys, I updated to the newest BIOS and appear to be having a weird issue with it memory wise. It is BIOS 3301 by the way. I can change the memory timings and the memory runs fine but as soon as I reboot the memory is unstable again. I have tested this over and over again and the issue is, repeatable. I have tried re flashing the BIOS and clearing the BIOS and resetting my BIOS settings before re flashing and nothing changes this weird issue.

Can anyone here tell me why I am having this goofy issue?

I have the X99 Deluxe USB 3.1 MB by the way and a 5820k at 4568Mhz 45 x 101.5 and the memory is Corsair Vengance LPX 3200Mhz 4 x 4 running at 3248Mhz.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I was just going to Erase the Drive and start with a fresh Win10 but Samsung Magician can't make the Boot USB since I am in Raid and I'm not sure if the Bios Utility is compatible as Asus has not produced a Secure Erase list since 2014 that I could find. I'd prefer to Secure Erase it and know I am starting Clean but may have to just use the diskpart -clean command during install instead. Or perhaps an old Parted Magic Boot Disk
> though I am not sure it is compatible either....
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you don't have a disk management DVD like Paragon's Hard Disk Manager or Achronis? My Hard Disk Manager DVD has all kinds of utilities for cleaning and erasing hard drives / SSDs plus excellent image back ups and such, and works fine with RAID volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been using MTPW or AOMEI for a While but have not ever noticed an option to do a Secure Erase , but worth looking into.
> 
> they maybe something on the KYHI WinPE Boot Disk too I can try....
> 
> You would think Samsung would have a bootable ISO to download for this but no... or at least allow the making of the ISO if in RAID.
> 
> KB.
Click to expand...

I ended you Pulling the 850 EVO out and installing it in my other system on the DVD Writer cables so it wasn't in Raid and installed Magician on that system only to discover that Samsung Magician can not do a Secure Erase in Win8 or Above







, it forces you to make a USB or CDR Boot disk instead. Then came the next surprise Samsung has still not fixed the issue where FreeDos can not output properly to Nvidia GFX Cards ( so only 65% of the known world....) Thank goodness for Google , it turn out if you hit ESC at the scrambled screen and type

segui0 /s

you will start the Secure Erase program again in a barely readable state. at least here on a GTX970, enough to confirm the drive etc. ( i unplugged power to all other drives in the end so i didn't screwup)

The Secure Erase ISO is only 3.2 mb so I am not sure why Samsung won't post it as a separate download , so people don't have to do the above.
If someone needs it let me know....

KB


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My latest adventure on my X99-A II. New Windows install. Keeps restarting instead of shutting down. Check power management settings in control panel, try a bunch Windows fixes, reflash BIOS, reinstall Windows again, F5 BIOS defaults, nothing working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I hard shutdown PC by holding power button, only way to turn it off, unplug power cord, remove CMOS battery, wait about 30 seconds, put CMOS battery back on, power up, problem solved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try turning off FastStart up under Power Buttons in Settings , this may have been my issue too till i disabled this to make WOL work again...
> 
> Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Power Options\System Settings>Power Buttons on left (click change settings not available in blue at the top)
> 
> I still get the Reboot #53 Error even with a Clean install of windows last night , and it did not fix my Raid Array Issue either, so I may need to break the Array and rebuild it ? . Windows Event log shows an improper Shutdown , however I am not certain if that is from the Error or from me pushing the reset Button after the Beeping starts.
> 
> KB.
Click to expand...

First thing I do when I install Windows 10 is disable Fast Start and change my Power Options settings. I even do in a Command Line 'powercfg -h off'.









It was definitely some kinda bug, soon as I removed CMOS battery and cleared CMOS the issue went away. And I set all the exact same settings in the BIOS and no trouble. Even F5 BIOS defaults and reflashing the BIOS never fixed it until I removed the CMOS battery.


----------



## thewebsiteisdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thewebsiteisdown*
> 
> Hey guys, I updated to the newest BIOS and appear to be having a weird issue with it memory wise. It is BIOS 3301 by the way. I can change the memory timings and the memory runs fine but as soon as I reboot the memory is unstable again. I have tested this over and over again and the issue is, repeatable. I have tried re flashing the BIOS and clearing the BIOS and resetting my BIOS settings before re flashing and nothing changes this weird issue.
> 
> Can anyone here tell me why I am having this goofy issue?
> 
> I have the X99 Deluxe USB 3.1 MB by the way and a 5820k at 4568Mhz 45 x 101.5 and the memory is Corsair Vengance LPX 3200Mhz 4 x 4 running at 3248Mhz.


I think I fixed it by removing the battery completely and then clearing the BIOS with the power completely off. I haven't had to do that in a long time but it seems to have worked.

Edit: Never mind I rebooted and the issue came back again....

Also to add more details, If I do a shutdown and then turn the PC back on the issue doesn't seem to happen. It only happens with a reboot.

Just reconfirmed the issue four times, it only happens when I do a reboot. The fast start option in windows is turned off and I turned it off through a command prompt with administrator rights through windows as well. Fast start is disabled in the BIOS as well.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My latest adventure on my X99-A II. New Windows install. Keeps restarting instead of shutting down. Check power management settings in control panel, try a bunch Windows fixes, reflash BIOS, reinstall Windows again, F5 BIOS defaults, nothing working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I hard shutdown PC by holding power button, only way to turn it off, unplug power cord, remove CMOS battery, wait about 30 seconds, put CMOS battery back on, power up, problem solved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try turning off FastStart up under Power Buttons in Settings , this may have been my issue too till i disabled this to make WOL work again...
> 
> Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Power Options\System Settings>Power Buttons on left (click change settings not available in blue at the top)
> 
> I still get the Reboot #53 Error even with a Clean install of windows last night , and it did not fix my Raid Array Issue either, so I may need to break the Array and rebuild it ? . Windows Event log shows an improper Shutdown , however I am not certain if that is from the Error or from me pushing the reset Button after the Beeping starts.
> 
> KB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First thing I do when I install Windows 10 is disable Fast Start and change my Power Options settings. I even do in a Command Line 'powercfg -h off'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was definitely some kinda bug, soon as I removed CMOS battery and cleared CMOS the issue went away. And I set all the exact same settings in the BIOS and no trouble. Even F5 BIOS defaults and reflashing the BIOS never fixed it until I removed the CMOS battery.
Click to expand...

Ok , I didn't realise you had fixed it from your post, was that with Ezflash or USBFlashback ?

I read disabling Hibernate is supposed to disable Fast Startup too.... there is also the option to do a partial hibernate (hybrid?) now and set the size of the hibernate file smaller . Some have found on space reduced systems Hibernate was disabled by the AU update.

http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/25151-hiberfile-type-specify-full-reduced-windows-10-a.html

KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i have Asus xonar stx sound card plugged in PCI slot3 , the mobo recognized it along with everything else however i plug the analog cable in and nothing happens i can't hear anything
> 
> should i plug it in PCI slot 2 ??


Maybe this? don't have one, I was surprised there are Win10 Drivers..... so...

https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/104542/


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My latest adventure on my X99-A II. New Windows install. Keeps restarting instead of shutting down. Check power management settings in control panel, try a bunch Windows fixes, reflash BIOS, reinstall Windows again, F5 BIOS defaults, nothing working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I hard shutdown PC by holding power button, only way to turn it off, unplug power cord, remove CMOS battery, wait about 30 seconds, put CMOS battery back on, power up, problem solved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try turning off FastStart up under Power Buttons in Settings , this may have been my issue too till i disabled this to make WOL work again...
> 
> Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Power Options\System Settings>Power Buttons on left (click change settings not available in blue at the top)
> 
> I still get the Reboot #53 Error even with a Clean install of windows last night , and it did not fix my Raid Array Issue either, so I may need to break the Array and rebuild it ? . Windows Event log shows an improper Shutdown , however I am not certain if that is from the Error or from me pushing the reset Button after the Beeping starts.
> 
> KB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First thing I do when I install Windows 10 is disable Fast Start and change my Power Options settings. I even do in a Command Line 'powercfg -h off'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was definitely some kinda bug, soon as I removed CMOS battery and cleared CMOS the issue went away. And I set all the exact same settings in the BIOS and no trouble. Even F5 BIOS defaults and reflashing the BIOS never fixed it until I removed the CMOS battery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok , I didn't realise you had fixed it from your post, was that with Ezflash or USBFlashback ?
> 
> I read disabling Hibernate is supposed to disable Fast Startup too.... there is also the option to do a partial hibernate (hybrid?) now and set the size of the hibernate file smaller . Some have found on space reduced systems Hibernate was disabled by the AU update.
> 
> http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/25151-hiberfile-type-specify-full-reduced-windows-10-a.html
> 
> KB
Click to expand...

Always USB Flashback, but like I said even flashing BIOS never fixed it until battery CMOS clear.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My latest adventure on my X99-A II. New Windows install. Keeps restarting instead of shutting down. Check power management settings in control panel, try a bunch Windows fixes, reflash BIOS, reinstall Windows again, F5 BIOS defaults, nothing working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I hard shutdown PC by holding power button, only way to turn it off, unplug power cord, remove CMOS battery, wait about 30 seconds, put CMOS battery back on, power up, problem solved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try turning off FastStart up under Power Buttons in Settings , this may have been my issue too till i disabled this to make WOL work again...
> 
> Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Power Options\System Settings>Power Buttons on left (click change settings not available in blue at the top)
> 
> I still get the Reboot #53 Error even with a Clean install of windows last night , and it did not fix my Raid Array Issue either, so I may need to break the Array and rebuild it ? . Windows Event log shows an improper Shutdown , however I am not certain if that is from the Error or from me pushing the reset Button after the Beeping starts.
> 
> KB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First thing I do when I install Windows 10 is disable Fast Start and change my Power Options settings. I even do in a Command Line 'powercfg -h off'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was definitely some kinda bug, soon as I removed CMOS battery and cleared CMOS the issue went away. And I set all the exact same settings in the BIOS and no trouble. Even F5 BIOS defaults and reflashing the BIOS never fixed it until I removed the CMOS battery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok , I didn't realise you had fixed it from your post, was that with Ezflash or USBFlashback ?
> 
> I read disabling Hibernate is supposed to disable Fast Startup too.... there is also the option to do a partial hibernate (hybrid?) now and set the size of the hibernate file smaller . Some have found on space reduced systems Hibernate was disabled by the AU update.
> 
> http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/25151-hiberfile-type-specify-full-reduced-windows-10-a.html
> 
> KB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always USB Flashback, but like I said even flashing BIOS never fixed it until battery CMOS clear.
Click to expand...

Yes , just curious as I was under the belief that with USBFlashback that shouldn't be needed but maybe I should try battery removal with my
X99A-II as well, as I can't shake the No Ram warning on about 1/2 my reboots.

I am fairly confident now that the QFAN issues that also restarted recently can back when I re-imaged Win10 from a backup after a failed Update , and that Image was done before AiSuite3 was uninstalled , Over the weekend I found several other references to the same issue of something resetting the CPU QFAN to disabled and it turned out to be AiSuite resetting it intermittently to disabled. I had thought AiSuite was uninstalled and had not noticed the Re-Imaging had brought it back.

KB.


----------



## Kbird

*NEW BIOS 1101 X99A II*

I wasn't able to get to the Download page for the X99A-II over the Weekend but there is a New Bios this morning , 1101 dated the 30th Sept.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-A-II/HelpDesk_Download/

KB


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> no one shares some feedback on the new 3402 BIOS for X99 mobos?


bumping question. for me it fixed the QFAN error.


----------



## thewebsiteisdown

Hi everyone! I'm having an issue where my memory is unstable if I reboot but if I straight boot up from power down it is fine, anyone seen this issue before? I saw that this is the official support thread for this motherboard so here I am.

Here's my setup info:

X99 Deluxe USB 3.1 MB, 5820k at 4568Mhz 45 x 101.5, Corsair Vengance LPX 3200Mhz 4 x 4 running at 3248Mhz. BIOS 3301.

Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thewebsiteisdown*
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm having an issue where my memory is unstable if I reboot but if I straight boot up from power down it is fine, anyone seen this issue before? I saw that this is the official support thread for this motherboard so here I am.
> 
> Here's my setup info:
> 
> X99 Deluxe USB 3.1 MB, 5820k at 4568Mhz 45 x 101.5, Corsair Vengance LPX 3200Mhz 4 x 4 running at 3248Mhz. BIOS 3301.
> 
> Thank you ahead of time.


Try running it at 3200, weird blck settings like that can cause issues.

Edit: Also you can try previous BIOS, some peeps had issues with 3301.


----------



## pathfindercod

Hey guys - what's the general concencous about the Strix x99? I am seeing review after review about this board failing. Was going to use it on my next build but I'm really having second thought.


----------



## thewebsiteisdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Try running it at 3200, weird blck settings like that can cause issues.
> 
> Edit: Also you can try previous BIOS, some peeps had issues with 3301.


Yeah that there in lies the issue. I wasn't able to use the 3101 BIOS either and now it doesn't seem like this BIOS works... Really sucks, the people writing these BIOS don't seem to know what they're doing at Asus... Guess I will open another ticket to add to the previous ticket from 4 months ago now.. Thank you for your help sir.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thewebsiteisdown*
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm having an issue where my memory is unstable if I reboot but if I straight boot up from power down it is fine, anyone seen this issue before? I saw that this is the official support thread for this motherboard so here I am.
> 
> Here's my setup info:
> 
> X99 Deluxe USB 3.1 MB, 5820k at 4568Mhz 45 x 101.5, Corsair Vengance LPX 3200Mhz 4 x 4 running at 3248Mhz. BIOS 3301.
> 
> Thank you ahead of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Try running it at 3200, weird blck settings like that can cause issues.
> 
> Edit: Also you can try previous BIOS, some peeps had issues with 3301.
Click to expand...

Check your Event Viewer for a Kernel Power Error , I am seeing an Error on My X99A II on 1003 about the Firmware changing the Processor's Memory type Range (MTRRs) after a sleep transition (which can relate to performance issues after sleep (according to the error)

Also perhaps at that OC your Voltages need a bit of a re-work on the new Bios?

Perhaps you don't need the new Bios , since you are not running a Broadwell CPU?

KB.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thewebsiteisdown*
> 
> Yeah that there in lies the issue. I wasn't able to use the 3101 BIOS either and now it doesn't seem like this BIOS works... Really sucks, the people writing these BIOS don't seem to know what they're doing at Asus... Guess I will open another ticket to add to the previous ticket from 4 months ago now.. Thank you for your help sir.


Hello

Try what @KedarWolf suggested and if there are still issues test with stock, default settings. If the issue is no longer present users here will be able to suggest setting to test for stability. If the overclock is the problem a user's inability to tune the overclock is not a valid reason for submitting support tickets.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Hey guys - what's the general concencous about the Strix x99? I am seeing review after review about this board failing. Was going to use it on my next build but I'm really having second thought.


I love my Strix!


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Hey guys - what's the general concencous about the Strix x99? I am seeing review after review about this board failing. Was going to use it on my next build but I'm really having second thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Strix!
Click to expand...

Hmmmm how did I know that was coming









Still bummed I missed out on the Strix as it's specs didn't say it supported Raid.( still don't AFAIK)

KB


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Hey guys - what's the general concencous about the Strix x99? I am seeing review after review about this board failing. Was going to use it on my next build but I'm really having second thought.


I went with an ASUS X99-A II after determining it's pretty much the same board without wi-fi and bluetooth and less RGB.









I did read the Strix may use higher quality capacitators though.









I'm getting 4.8 CPU, 4.4 cache (can do 4.5 cache but runs too hot stress testing) 3200 RAM.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1605951/5960x-at-4-8ghz-cache-at-4-4ghz-decent-voltages-g-skill-4x8gb-3000mhz-ddr4-at-3200mhz-bios-screenshots/0_50 is my thread with BIOS screenshots and a BIOS settings .txt file.

See my sig below this post for a quick overview of voltages etc.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Hey guys - what's the general concencous about the Strix x99? I am seeing review after review about this board failing. Was going to use it on my next build but I'm really having second thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I went with an ASUS X99-A II after determining it's pretty much the same board without wi-fi and bluetooth and less RGB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did read the Strix may use higher quality capacitators though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting 4.8 CPU, 4.4 cache (can do 4.5 cache but runs too hot stress testing) 3200 RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1605951/5960x-at-4-8ghz-cache-at-4-4ghz-decent-voltages-g-skill-4x8gb-3000mhz-ddr4-at-3200mhz-bios-screenshots/0_50 is my thread with BIOS screenshots and a BIOS settings .txt file.
> 
> See my sig below this post for a quick overview of voltages etc.
Click to expand...

Sure go ahead and Rub it in









( and thx , i'll check it out)

If it wasn't for the Weird Issues I seem to be having like the Raid Array issue and the No Ram on Reboot, I'd be happy......really....honest









KB.


----------



## thewebsiteisdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Try what @KedarWolf suggested and if there are still issues test with stock, default settings. If the issue is no longer present users here will be able to suggest setting to test for stability. If the overclock is the problem a user's inability to tune the overclock is not a valid reason for submitting support tickets.


Why, what, ok thanks man... I opened a ticket with them already about this issue. These settings work fine on 2101. 3101 is unusable for me and 3301 is usable to the extent of this bug, I reported already. Nothing to do with my mild overclock trust me. I can test all night for you if you want and report back for you, to prove it if you like just ask no need to get snark..

Don't ever tell me of all people I have an inability, to overclock. I've been around the scene for longer then you think.

Also I added rep to the people that suggested things without jumping to rude nasty conclusions.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thewebsiteisdown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Try what @KedarWolf suggested and if there are still issues test with stock, default settings. If the issue is no longer present users here will be able to suggest setting to test for stability. If the overclock is the problem a user's inability to tune the overclock is not a valid reason for submitting support tickets.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, what, ok thanks man... I opened a ticket with them already about this issue. These settings work fine on 2101. 3101 is unusable for me and 3301 is usable to the extent of this bug, I reported already. Nothing to do with my mild overclock trust me. I can test all night for you if you want and report back for you, to prove it if you like just ask no need to get snark..
> 
> Don't ever tell me of all people I have an inability, to overclock. I've been around the scene for longer then you think.
Click to expand...

I think all Praz is saying is different BIOS revisions need different tweaking of voltages and settings to get the same results. Especially a big jump in revision like from 2000 series bios to 3000 series.









What works on one BIOS needs some changes to make he same settings work on others. You may want try changing System Agent, CPU Input and RAM and RAM Eventual voltages for the RAM Issues.









As far as RAID arrays when I used RAID in the past BIOS flashing has borked the array on me on different motherboards. Had to rebuild the array and do a clean install.









Some say unplug your SATA cables to your RAID drives before flashing.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hmmmm how did I know that was coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still bummed I missed out on the Strix as it's specs didn't say it supported Raid.( still don't AFAIK)
> KB


Of course it supports RAID. The basic X99 chip set supports it. I have my system on a 2-SSD RAID 0 and data on a 4-SSD RAID 10 all in the Intel SATA connectors.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thewebsiteisdown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Try what @KedarWolf suggested and if there are still issues test with stock, default settings. If the issue is no longer present users here will be able to suggest setting to test for stability. If the overclock is the problem a user's inability to tune the overclock is not a valid reason for submitting support tickets.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, what, ok thanks man... I opened a ticket with them already about this issue. These settings work fine on 2101. 3101 is unusable for me and 3301 is usable to the extent of this bug, I reported already. Nothing to do with my mild overclock trust me. I can test all night for you if you want and report back for you, to prove it if you like just ask no need to get snark..
> 
> Don't ever tell me of all people I have an inability, to overclock. I've been around the scene for longer then you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think all Praz is saying is different BIOS revisions need different tweaking of voltages and settings to get the same results. Especially a big jump in revision like from 2000 series bios to 3000 series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What works on one BIOS needs some changes to make he same settings work on others. You may want try changing System Agent, CPU Input and RAM and RAM Eventual voltages for the RAM Issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as RAID arrays when I used RAID in the past BIOS flashing has borked the array on me on different motherboards. Had to rebuild the array and do a clean install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some say unplug your SATA cables to your RAID drives before flashing.
Click to expand...

I have seen that reported a few times now but have never had an issue myself with losing the Raid after a Bios Flash , but I am thinking it maybe time to break the Array and let the MB onBoard Raid Bios set it up again and see if that Helps , Currently I can not Optimise my OS EVO 850 or the HDDs in the Array , so I am not sure if Trim is getting used or not.

@ thiswebsite...... I would not call that a "mild" OC but then I am not playing with Liquid Nitrogen either ..... but I find nearly every Bios I have to re-adjust my voltages slightly sometimes to the better , sometimes like with 1003 for RAM to the Worst , but it maybe time to try 1101 and see if it helps....

KB.


----------



## thewebsiteisdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I think all Praz is saying is different BIOS revisions need different tweaking of voltages and settings to get the same results. Especially a big jump in revision like from 2000 series bios to 3000 series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What works on one BIOS needs some changes to make he same settings work on others. You may want try changing System Agent, CPU Input and RAM and RAM Eventual voltages for the RAM Issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as RAID arrays when I used RAID in the past BIOS flashing has borked the array on me on different motherboards. Had to rebuild the array and do a clean install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some say unplug your SATA cables to your RAID drives before flashing.


I appreciate your help , a lot first of all. I had 3101 bork my raid setup amounghst other issues and asus told me to roll back to 2101. I can run this setup right now all these current settings all night just fine and even days without issue but, as soon as I reboot not shutdown but reboot, my memory goes unstable. I just checked for logs in windows about Firmware changing the Processor's Memory type Range (MTRRs) and didn't see that log by the way like @Kbird suggested.

Just know that this is stable, just not after a reboot. I can shut down and boot right back up at anytime and it's 100% stable. It's almost like it is borking the memory timings some where for some reason somehow on reboot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I have seen that reported a few times now but have never had an issue myself with losing the Raid after a Bios Flash , but I am thinking it maybe time to break the Array and let the MB onBoard Raid Bios set it up again and see if that Helps , Currently I can not Optimise my OS EVO 850 or the HDDs in the Array , so I am not sure if Trim is getting used or not.
> 
> @ thiswebsite...... I would not call that a "mild" OC but then I am not playing with Liquid Nitrogen either ..... but I find nearly every Bios I have to re-adjust my voltages slightly sometimes to the better , sometimes like with 1003 for RAM to the Worst , but it maybe time to try 1101 and see if it helps....
> 
> KB.


I have two water pumps and three radiators externally setup.







Thank you again by the way seriously. I always appreciate help.

I hold a decent record on another site for having it at 5.1Ghz~on a very cold winter night.

Maybe it's changing my memory voltages on reboot... Shouldn't be but, I can look into it I suppose.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hmmmm how did I know that was coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still bummed I missed out on the Strix as it's specs didn't say it supported Raid.( still don't AFAIK)
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it supports RAID. The basic X99 chip set supports it. I have my system on a 2-SSD RAID 0 and data on a 4-SSD RAID 10 all in the Intel SATA connectors.
Click to expand...

Of Course I should of dug deeper myself but I told my Supplier I needed Raid0 for my Array, when waiting for the Series 2 Boards to come out and I was told the Strix didn't support it , which I didn't believe ,so I looked at the Specs page and they were correct , Raid is not shown as supported under Storage like on the X99A-II page, so I went with the X99A-II. Had I downloaded the Manual , I would of learned differently ......

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X99-GAMING/specifications/


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thewebsiteisdown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I think all Praz is saying is different BIOS revisions need different tweaking of voltages and settings to get the same results. Especially a big jump in revision like from 2000 series bios to 3000 series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What works on one BIOS needs some changes to make he same settings work on others. You may want try changing System Agent, CPU Input and RAM and RAM Eventual voltages for the RAM Issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as RAID arrays when I used RAID in the past BIOS flashing has borked the array on me on different motherboards. Had to rebuild the array and do a clean install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some say unplug your SATA cables to your RAID drives before flashing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your help , a lot first of all. I had 3101 bork my raid setup and asus told me to roll back to 2101. I can run this setup right now all these current settings all night just fine and even days without issue but, as soon as I reboot not shutdown but reboot, my memory goes unstable. I just checked for logs in windows about Firmware changing the Processor's Memory type Range (MTRRs) and didn't see that log by the way like @Kbird suggested.
> 
> Just know that this is stable, just not after a reboot. I can shut down and boot right back up at anytime and it's 100% stable. It's almost like it is borking the memory timings some where for some reason somehow on reboot.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I have seen that reported a few times now but have never had an issue myself with losing the Raid after a Bios Flash , but I am thinking it maybe time to break the Array and let the MB onBoard Raid Bios set it up again and see if that Helps , Currently I can not Optimise my OS EVO 850 or the HDDs in the Array , so I am not sure if Trim is getting used or not.
> 
> @ thiswebsite...... I would not call that a "mild" OC but then I am not playing with Liquid Nitrogen either ..... but I find nearly every Bios I have to re-adjust my voltages slightly sometimes to the better , sometimes like with 1003 for RAM to the Worst , but it maybe time to try 1101 and see if it helps....
> 
> KB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have two water pumps and three radiators externally setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again by the way seriously. I always appreciate help.
> 
> I hold a decent record on another site for having it at 5.1GHZ~on a very cold winter night.
> 
> Maybe it's changing my memory voltages on reboot... Shouldn't be but, I can look into it I suppose.
Click to expand...

Do you have Attempt fastboot on in the memory Training area of the bios perhaps?

Do your DRAM Training Voltages and Eventual Voltages match?

certainly I had to play around a bit on this last bios (1003) , I have not tried 1101 that came out today yet...

KB


----------



## thewebsiteisdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Do you have Attempt fastboot on in the memory Training area of the bios perhaps?
> 
> Do your DRAM Training Voltages and Eventual Voltages match?
> 
> certainly I had to play around a bit on this last bios (1003) , I have not tried 1101 that came out today yet...
> 
> KB


I know that the fast boot option is off in windows and in the bios boot options. I will check under the memory training options in the morning. The voltages for the memory are set to 1.35 which I set under the main Asus tweaker or whatever it's called page or tab if you will. I never messed with the boot and eventual settings part.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thewebsiteisdown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Do you have Attempt fastboot on in the memory Training area of the bios perhaps?
> 
> Do your DRAM Training Voltages and Eventual Voltages match?
> 
> certainly I had to play around a bit on this last bios (1003) , I have not tried 1101 that came out today yet...
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the fast boot option is off in windows and in the bios boot options. I will check under the memory training options in the morning. The voltages for the memory are set to 1.35 which I set under the main Asus tweaker or whatever it's called page or tab if you will. I never messed with the boot and eventual settings part.
Click to expand...

My Corsair LPX 3000 is fine at Stock at 1.35 but I had too bump it up to 1.37 under load at 4375 and with bios 1003 I have had to bump it a bit higher again 1.39 on AB and 1.38 on CD , not sure why I always see .010 v difference between the two. LLC maybe worth looking at too, @Djgar knows better than me on that, he just helped me get mine squared away a week or two ago.

KB

.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thewebsiteisdown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Do you have Attempt fastboot on in the memory Training area of the bios perhaps?
> 
> Do your DRAM Training Voltages and Eventual Voltages match?
> 
> certainly I had to play around a bit on this last bios (1003) , I have not tried 1101 that came out today yet...
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the fast boot option is off in windows and in the bios boot options. I will check under the memory training options in the morning. The voltages for the memory are set to 1.35 which I set under the main Asus tweaker or whatever it's called page or tab if you will. I never messed with the boot and eventual settings part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Corsair LPX 3000 is fine at Stock at 1.35 but I had too bump it up to 1.37 under load at 4375 and with bios 1003 I have had to bump it a bit higher again 1.39 on AB and 1.38 on CD , not sure why I always see .010 v difference between the two. LLC maybe worth looking at too, @Djgar knows better than me on that, he just helped me get mine squared away a week or two ago.
> 
> KB
> 
> .
Click to expand...

My 8x4GB G.Skilll 3000 runs at 3200 with 1.38v eventual, 1.12v System Agent and 1.92v CPU Input.









My double sided 128 GB LPX will only do 2666 however on 100 strap but with really great timings of 12-12-13-26 1T. And this on three different CPUs.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Maybe this? don't have one, I was surprised there are Win10 Drivers..... so...
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/104542/


it's not that at all , i'm not sure yet but i'll try other things


----------



## mbze430

I am "ok" with my X99 Strix, but I think this will be my last ASUS board. I think I will go back to MSI since they are only 1.5miles away. Plus I used to work a computer house that has a close relationship with MSI as well.


----------



## edccorp

Something is really wrong with 3301 and 3402 bios updates. I have X-99A USB 3.1 and modest overclocked 5930K to 4.2 GHz with 32 GB Kingston Savage RAM. With 2101 and 3101 bios versions everything is OK (prime95 24h stability) but with 3301 and 3402 I can't get stable overclock at all, at strap 100 MHz it is just instability but at strap 125 MHz I am getting hard freezes only power down helps not even the reset button, and all of that modest 4.2 GHz. ASUS what the hell are you doing, your motherboards were synonym for performance and stability but this X99 platform really sucks, this is one of the worst motherboards I ever had.


----------



## digix

I was trying to upgrade the bios version 0801 beta version in 1003 on asus x99 Strix, through flashback bios usb utility, but pressing the button for over 3 seconds will not turn no lights and not part of any update.
No one has this problem because prior to 0601 to 0801 worked fine update.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> I was trying to upgrade the bios version 0801 beta version in 1003 on asus x99 Strix, through flashback bios usb utility, but pressing the button for over 3 seconds will not turn no lights and not part of any update.
> No one has this problem because prior to 0601 to 0801 worked fine update.


Just to check, did you

1) Have the correct name for the BIOS file
2) Use the proper USB port for Flashback


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Just to check, did you
> 
> 1) Have the correct name for the BIOS file
> 2) Use the proper USB port for Flashback


1) bios name STXX99.CAP
2) Yes use the proper usb port for Flashback

I tried 2 different pen drive


----------



## digix

1) bios name STXX99.CAP
2) Yes use the proper USB port for Flashback

I tried 2 different pen drive

As you gain in boot with bios 1003 compared to 0801?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Just to check, did you
> 
> 1) Have the correct name for the BIOS file
> 2) Use the proper USB port for Flashback
> 
> 
> 
> 1) bios name STXX99.CAP
> 2) Yes use the proper usb port for Flashback
> 
> I tried 2 different pen drive
Click to expand...

Are they FAT32 Formatted ?

KB


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Are they FAT32 Formatted ?
> 
> KB


yes fat 32 formatted


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> 1) bios name STXX99.CAP
> 2) Yes use the proper USB port for Flashback
> 
> I tried 2 different pen drive
> 
> As you gain in boot with bios 1003 compared to 0801?


Well, those look proper. I'm definitely getting a better stable OC, but played a bit with vcore and vcache (got a bit lower) and vccsa (got a bit higher). Having no problems booting from hibernation or restarts, warm and cold.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Just to check, did you
> 
> 1) Have the correct name for the BIOS file
> 2) Use the proper USB port for Flashback
> 
> 
> 
> 1) bios name STXX99.CAP
> 2) Yes use the proper usb port for Flashback
> 
> I tried 2 different pen drive
Click to expand...

If the usb was used for an UEFI install I've had to do he following.

Here, Open a 'command prompt' as administrator. Then run the following commands one at a time minus the numbers and brackets.

Or just search for diskpart in Windows 10 and right click and and 'Run as administrator', then no need to do '1)' as diskpart is already running.

1) diskpart
2) list disk
3) select disk n 'Replace 'n' with the USB disk number in list disk.''
4) clean
5) create partition primary
6) fs=fat32 quick
7) active
8) assign
9) exit
10) exit


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I went with an ASUS X99-A II after determining it's pretty much the same board without wi-fi and bluetooth and less RGB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did read the Strix may use higher quality capacitators though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting 4.8 CPU, 4.4 cache (can do 4.5 cache but runs too hot stress testing) 3200 RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1605951/5960x-at-4-8ghz-cache-at-4-4ghz-decent-voltages-g-skill-4x8gb-3000mhz-ddr4-at-3200mhz-bios-screenshots/0_50 is my thread with BIOS screenshots and a BIOS settings .txt file.
> 
> See my sig below this post for a quick overview of voltages etc.


May I ask how you generated that BIOS text file. I know how to save .png files by hitting F12 in the ASUS BIOS, though for some reason it only works some of the time for me. I use a USB stick that is formatted FAT32 and sometimes it will work and sometimes I will get an error that says it cannot recognize an NTFS formatted USB drive (even though it is NOT formatted NTFS). The same USB drive will work, then not work. If it doesn't work, it won't until after a full reboot. Very strange. I have also tried formatting plain old FAT but I get the same mixed results. As for a text file, can you please tell me how to do that? I have an X99-Deluxe II with BIOS 1003 running.

Thanks !


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I went with an ASUS X99-A II after determining it's pretty much the same board without wi-fi and bluetooth and less RGB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did read the Strix may use higher quality capacitators though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting 4.8 CPU, 4.4 cache (can do 4.5 cache but runs too hot stress testing) 3200 RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1605951/5960x-at-4-8ghz-cache-at-4-4ghz-decent-voltages-g-skill-4x8gb-3000mhz-ddr4-at-3200mhz-bios-screenshots/0_50 is my thread with BIOS screenshots and a BIOS settings .txt file.
> 
> See my sig below this post for a quick overview of voltages etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask how you generated that BIOS text file. I know how to save .png files by hitting F12 in the ASUS BIOS, though for some reason it only works some of the time for me. I use a USB stick that is formatted FAT32 and sometimes it will work and sometimes I will get an error that says it cannot recognize an NTFS formatted USB drive (even though it is NOT formatted NTFS). The same USB drive will work, then not work. If it doesn't work, it won't until after a full reboot. Very strange. I have also tried formatting plain old FAT but I get the same mixed results. As for a text file, can you please tell me how to do that? I have an X99-Deluxe II with BIOS 1003 running.
> 
> Thanks !
Click to expand...

I think it's CTRL+F2, I'm not at home for a few hours but in the Save Profile option in mine it says F2 (or is it F12) to save a BIOS '.com' and it says there is another way it says to save BIOS settings the CTRL+F2. It should be in all the 1xxx series BIOS's.









Edit: In BIOS Advanced mode 'Profile' options.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Ok here is update.
> 
> Tried CPU on X99 Champion, it is working.
> Memtest on RAM's , All good.
> Using RAMs on M8I , no BSOD or anythng.
> Using same SSD on M8I and Z97 system, No BSOD.
> 
> So problem narrows down to R5E.
> Bios - 3301 on Both.
> Earlier Bios 2 was showing Code 53, now after coping Bios from 1 to 2 that error code has vanished and board boots up in Bios 2.
> But same BSOD remains there.
> 
> Now what to expect ?
> Bad socket , all pins as in place.
> Bad Dimm slots ?
> 
> If i use only Windows installation USB/DVD with no drives connected to the board , it gives same BSOD.
> If i use SSd/HDD containing previously working Winows7/10, same BSOD.
> 
> I think i will do RMA.


hey bud - I was off fly fishing for a few days... if you have not RMA'd the board yet, copy bios 2 to bios 1, post to bios then press the start button on the MB for 5 sec. (safe boot). Do all ram sticks show? If yes, F10 and let it try to load windows without a BSOD. Anything?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I went with an ASUS X99-A II after determining it's pretty much the same board without wi-fi and bluetooth and less RGB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did read the Strix may use higher quality capacitators though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting 4.8 CPU, 4.4 cache (can do 4.5 cache but runs too hot stress testing) 3200 RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1605951/5960x-at-4-8ghz-cache-at-4-4ghz-decent-voltages-g-skill-4x8gb-3000mhz-ddr4-at-3200mhz-bios-screenshots/0_50 is my thread with BIOS screenshots and a BIOS settings .txt file.
> 
> See my sig below this post for a quick overview of voltages etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask how you generated that BIOS text file. I know how to save .png files by hitting F12 in the ASUS BIOS, though for some reason it only works some of the time for me. I use a USB stick that is formatted FAT32 and sometimes it will work and sometimes I will get an error that says it cannot recognize an NTFS formatted USB drive (even though it is NOT formatted NTFS). The same USB drive will work, then not work. If it doesn't work, it won't until after a full reboot. Very strange. I have also tried formatting plain old FAT but I get the same mixed results. As for a text file, can you please tell me how to do that? I have an X99-Deluxe II with BIOS 1003 running.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's CTRL+F2, I'm not at home for a few hours but in the Save Profile option in mine it says F2 (or is it F12) to save a BIOS '.com' and it says there is another way it says to save BIOS settings the CTRL+F2. It should be in all the 1xxx series BIOS's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: In BIOS Advanced mode 'Profile' options.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I Googled it, it's CTRL+F2 in 'ASUS Overclocking Profile' in BIOS Under 'Tool'.









Sorry, meant to edit that, not Quote it.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yeah, I Googled it, it's CTRL+F2 in 'ASUS Overclocking Profile' in BIOS Under 'Tool'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, meant to edit that, not Quote it.


Thanks. I have Googled it as well but only found unrelated links or people asking the same question. Will try it next time for sure!


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey bud - I was off fly fishing for a few days... if you have not RMA'd the board yet, copy bios 2 to bios 1, post to bios then press the start button on the MB for 5 sec. (safe boot). Do all ram sticks show? If yes, F10 and let it try to load windows without a BSOD. Anything?


Hi did as per what you said , all ram showing in both BIOS......both BIOS 1 ( 1701 ) and BIOS 2 ( 3301 ) but still same problem.
Will be RMA'ing it this week and have also initiated Intel RMA for i7 as X99 SOC was loaned board from a friend so was unable to test CPU properly.Either way will be getting one or another








Buying new Strixx in 3-4 days time and will test cpu on it.

Ram working like champ on M8I so they are 100% OK.
CPU is J batch though....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Hi did as per what you said , all ram showing in both BIOS......both BIOS 1 ( 1701 ) and BIOS 2 ( 3301 ) but still same problem.
> Will be RMA'ing it this week and have also initiated Intel RMA for i7 as X99 SOC was loaned board from a friend so was unable to test CPU properly.Either way will be getting one or another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buying new Strixx in 3-4 days time and will test cpu on it.
> 
> Ram working like champ on M8I so they are 100% OK.
> CPU is J batch though....


cool - post back with how it all works out.,


----------



## inedenimadam

I cant seem to get to the support page for my motherboard, x99-A. I click on support and it sits and does nothing. I wanted to get the latest BIOS. Is it just me or does the page return blank?

Edit to add: Replaced my Adata 2400C16 kit from platform launch with some LPX 3200


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I cant seem to get to the support page for my motherboard, x99-A. I click on support and it sits and does nothing. I wanted to get the latest BIOS. Is it just me or does the page return blank?
> 
> Edit to add: Replaced my Adata 2400C16 kit from platform launch with some LPX 3200


Google your motherboard model followed by 'drivers', you'll find official Asus working links. Is what I do when my normal link goes down.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I cant seem to get to the support page for my motherboard, x99-A. I click on support and it sits and does nothing. I wanted to get the latest BIOS. Is it just me or does the page return blank?
> 
> Edit to add: Replaced my Adata 2400C16 kit from platform launch with some LPX 3200


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Google your motherboard model followed by 'drivers', you'll find official Asus working links. Is what I do when my normal link goes down.


I alternate between the global (no /us, /ca or whatever in link) and the US (with /us) when it gets cranky.


----------



## thewebsiteisdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Do you have Attempt fastboot on in the memory Training area of the bios perhaps?
> 
> Do your DRAM Training Voltages and Eventual Voltages match?
> 
> certainly I had to play around a bit on this last bios (1003) , I have not tried 1101 that came out today yet...
> 
> KB


I believe this fixed it. I turned off attempt fast boot and fast boot under the memory training area AND THE ISSUE IS OFFICIALLY GONE NOW. thank you. I still think it's a bug but it fixed it. Thank you again.


----------



## Jpmboy

It's not a bug. fast boot (skipping ram training) requires the ram to be super stable and not drift... really not advisable for 24/7 if stability is required.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I cant seem to get to the support page for my motherboard, x99-A. I click on support and it sits and does nothing. I wanted to get the latest BIOS. Is it just me or does the page return blank?
> 
> Edit to add: Replaced my Adata 2400C16 kit from platform launch with some LPX 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google your motherboard model followed by 'drivers', you'll find official Asus working links. Is what I do when my normal link goes down.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Odd how you cant navigate there from the ASUS main page though.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks. Odd how you cant navigate there from the ASUS main page though.


You need to first visit the specific product page, which actually makes sense since each product predominantly has its own set of files.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks. Odd how you cant navigate there from the ASUS main page though.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to first visit the specific product page, which actually makes sense since each product predominantly has its own set of files.
Click to expand...

yes, I did, found my board page, clicked all the different tabs, and support comes up blank every time.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yes, I did, found my board page, clicked all the different tabs, and support comes up blank every time.


Did you try the global link (without the /us in the address) also? Sometimes when one is broken the other one works.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yes, I did, found my board page, clicked all the different tabs, and support comes up blank every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try the global link (without the /us in the address) also? Sometimes when one is broken the other one works.
Click to expand...

Didn't need to, googling "X99-A" drivers" got me to the page


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thewebsiteisdown*
> 
> I believe this fixed it. I turned off attempt fast boot and fast boot under the memory training area AND THE ISSUE IS OFFICIALLY GONE NOW. thank you. I still think it's a bug but it fixed it. Thank you again.


I also activated these options (enabled in the bios) and disabled Memtest for some time now to speed up the boot (and ignored the "test" of the ram to boot)


----------



## digix

fastboot with samsung sm 951 m2 is better to be enabled or disabled?


----------



## djgar

I have all fast boot options disabled, but have noticed 1003 has sped up the memory training and testing, at least for me, and I have some fairly aggressive timings.


----------



## thewebsiteisdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's not a bug. fast boot (skipping ram training) requires the ram to be super stable and not drift... really not advisable for 24/7 if stability is required.


I didn't skip ram training I skipped fast boot.


----------



## djgar

BIOS 1101 available for Strix X99 Gaming - power management improvements.

BIOS 1101


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> BIOS 1101 available for Strix X99 Gaming - power management improvements.
> 
> BIOS 1101


I noticed they changed/added a description actually to the X99A-II 1101 Bios too for Power Management though I didn't notice
anything in particular while in the Bios , but I am not delving deeply into some of that stuff myself , assuming there is anything
to actually "see" ?

I am still getting the MTRR Error in The Event Log every time the Computer goes to Sleep though and so usually reboot due
to the warning impacting Performance it gives.

_Description:
The system firmware has changed the processor's memory type range registers (MTRRs) across a sleep state transition (S4). This can result in reduced resume performance_.

The New 1101 Bios and a newly created Raid0 Array did not help the Problem of the Raid0 HDDs being seen as SSD's. For whatever
reason only Drivers below 13.xxxx can do it , so I am using 12.9.4.1000 on the system now.

I am still testing but I think my Voltages are able to be a little lower for the same OC with 1101 though and my Dimm voltages now match each other in the bios.

KB


----------



## Kbird

oops IE issues double post


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> What drivers are we supposed to use for the sSATA controller on these X99 boards? Asus has only one type of SATA driver on my board's page; the standard RST driver*. That installs fine for the regular SATA controller, but it isn't accepted by the sSATA controller.
> 
> The sSATA controller accepts Intel's RSTe enterprise drivers, but they seem to result in some weird behavior for me. For one, they kill sequential writes in ASSSD and seem to hang the benchmark. They also result in weird Event Viewer errors, and I think they might be causing my hanging during startup. I see that you can install the RSTe drivers for the standard RST controller too, but with all the same side effects.
> 
> The default Windows drivers have predictably terrible performance, so I'd like to use something else, but what?
> 
> *on a side note, why does asus include 13.X for Win7/8 and 14.x for Win10 in those standard RST drivers? Why wouldn't I use 14.X drivers in Windows 7?


Exactly what weird behavior?
you should just install the standard SATA achi drivers (win 10 works fine), if the board has Asmedia posts, install the ASM drivers also. Install IRST only if you want to use th eintel driver for raid, otherwise I have no issues mixing a win7 ssd raid 0 and a Samsung 950 NVMe on this board. THe 950 seems to work better without the samsung driver.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I noticed they changed/added a description actually to the X99A-II 1101 Bios too for Power Management though I didn't notice
> anything in particular while in the Bios , but I am not delving deeply into some of that stuff myself , assuming there is anything
> to actually "see" ?
> 
> I am still getting the MTRR Error in The Event Log every time the Computer goes to Sleep though and so usually reboot due
> to the warning impacting Performance it gives.
> 
> _Description:
> The system firmware has changed the processor's memory type range registers (MTRRs) across a sleep state transition (S4). This can result in reduced resume performance_.
> 
> The New 1101 Bios and a newly created Raid0 Array did not help the Problem of the Raid0 HDDs being seen as SSD's. For whatever
> reason only Drivers below 13.xxxx can do it , so I am using 12.9.4.1000 on the system now.
> 
> I am still testing but I think my Voltages are able to be a little lower for the same OC with 1101 though and my Dimm voltages now match each other in the bios.
> KB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> oops IE issues double post


Thanks for the 2 e-mails - that'll teach you for using IE









Nothing unusual after the update so far, currently on my previous 24/7 config (4600 / 3800 / DDR4-3400 w. tweaks). Booted nicely from my previous RAID 0 system volume. Will try some stuff later on.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thanks for the 2 e-mails - that'll teach you for using IE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing unusual after the update so far, currently on my previous 24/7 config (4600 / 3800 / DDR4-3400 w. tweaks). Booted nicely from my previous RAID 0 system volume. Will try some stuff later on.


Sorry , I was using Brave on another Forum and it was having issues so opened IE , since Don't like Edge and it was acting really weird here unlike Brave does. I guess the Webmaster optimises for Chrome/Mozilla









RB 2.44 score seems a bit lower though , perhaps in the 3000 point range?

So weird I have the Raid Array issue and even a Clean win10 install and New Array did not fix it , I am now thinking it has something to do with the Intel RAID OROM version 14.8.0.2377 , so I hope it get updated in the next Bios , what version is the OROM on the Strix ? just wondering if that is the difference ? the 14.8 drivers should work best with the 14.8 OROM but not for me.....

KB.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if the board has Asmedia posts, install the ASM drivers also
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only talking about the two Intel controllers on the X99 PCH. There are no third party controllers on this board.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Exactly what weird behavior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, ASSSD benchmarks are messed up with the RSTe (iaStorB) driver. It returns a terrible seq write score, then it shows ~2-3MB/s on the 4K write and sits on that test for ages (at which point I abort the benchmark):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same drive on the other controller with the normal RST (iaStorA):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I can''t install that driver on the sSATA controller.
> 
> The second problem with the RSTe drivers is the iaStorA/B Event 143 errors that appear in the event viewer when they are installed:
> 
> *"The device \Device\RaidPort1 is attempting to use more than 8 buses, which exceeds the supported maximum. Please refer to the latest documentation from your storage controller manufacturer to determine whether this device and driver are designed to work on this operating system."*
> 
> The third problem is that once every ~7 times booting windows, the process will freeze on the "Starting Windows" screen before the spiral color animation starts.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you should just install the standard SATA achi drivers (win 10 works fine)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't use the standard RST drivers, because the sSATA controller won't accept them. They only work with the primary controller (the one that supports RAID).
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Install IRST only if you want to use th eintel driver for raid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using AHCI, not RAID, but I'm talking about installing the drivers only, not the full RST packages with the storage manager.
Click to expand...

I don't see two different Raid SATA Controllers on my X99A-II , as such in windows , in the Bios there is the one with Raid and one without as you noted , but win 10 sees it all as One Controller so it must be the way that MBoard is setup?

***edit : I misunderstood.... _there are two SATA Controllers 4-6 ports are Raid enabled the other 4 are not... and the 2nd one appears under IDE/ATAPI Controllers_

But AFAIK if you OROM is in the 14.x.x.x Series in the bios you use the standard RSTdrivers (on the MB Webpage) , if the MB had a 3.x or 4.x OROM you USE the RSTe Enterprise Driver Series in the same number range.....

At least that is my understanding from the WinRaid Forum. the table at the bottom of the 1st post here is a good way to keep upto date usually....

http://www.win-raid.com/t25f23-Which-are-the-quot-best-quot-Intel-AHCI-RAID-drivers.html

KB


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I'm only talking about the two Intel controllers on the X99 PCH. There are no third party controllers on this board.
> Like I said, ASSSD benchmarks are messed up with the RSTe (iaStorB) driver. It returns a terrible seq write score, then it shows ~2-3MB/s on the 4K write and sits on that test for ages (at which point I abort the benchmark):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same drive on the other controller with the normal RST (iaStorA):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I can''t install that driver on the sSATA controller.
> 
> The second problem with the RSTe drivers is the iaStorA/B Event 143 errors that appear in the event viewer when they are installed:
> 
> *"The device \Device\RaidPort1 is attempting to use more than 8 buses, which exceeds the supported maximum. Please refer to the latest documentation from your storage controller manufacturer to determine whether this device and driver are designed to work on this operating system."*
> 
> The third problem is that once every ~7 times booting windows, the process will freeze on the "Starting Windows" screen before the spiral color animation starts.
> I can't use the standard RST drivers, because the sSATA controller won't accept them. They only work with the primary controller (the one that supports RAID).
> I'm using AHCI, not RAID, but I'm talking about installing the drivers only, not the full RST packages with the storage manager.


your WS board has two controllers (as you know). the second controller (black ports7-10) are not compatible with IRST and raid (manual pg 1-25). Uninstall the IRST driver and run only the windows OEM driver. Win10 will load the appropriate driver for the primary ports. It should work that way. if not, install istorA only.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Windows 7 (I'm not using 10, but IIRC it uses the same driver anyway) uses a driver from 2006, and the performance awful.
> 
> What do you mean "primary ports"?


IDK bud, you shgould use the win7 driver on the ASUS support page...
Disable sata controller 2 in bios, load the driver that works for Sata controller 1, reboot and then switch on sata controller 2 with a blank drive connected, do not load any driver for it. Either let the updater search the web or insert the DVD/usb that came with the board, open dev mngr select controller 2, properties, update driver and let it pull the driver from the dvd/usb. If the OEM driver does not work, then finding one that does is gonna be a trial and error campaign.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> your WS board has two controllers (as you know). the second controller (black ports7-10) are not compatible with IRST or raid (manual pg 1-25). Uninstall the IRST driver and run only the windows OEM driver. Win10 will load the appropriate driver for the primary ports. It should work that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 7 (I'm not using 10, but IIRC it uses the same driver anyway) uses a driver from 2006, and the performance is awful.
> 
> What do you mean "primary ports"?
Click to expand...

I thought Series 9 was the 1150 Chipset not X99 ? guess I have that Wrong.....

What Bios are you on ? the latest?

Ok so Win7 not Win 10 ,.................We (I) do not have an sSATA Controller , Windows 7 thing perhaps?
I have the Intel SATA Raid Controller and the Standard Sata Controller as JPMboy said using the M$ Driver which why only my DVD is on it.

It looks like on your MB your may have 4 Intel and 4 not ports whereas I have 6 Intel and 4 not.....

You were Right I thought you were talking about RAID Controllers not Sata Controllers , on my old X58 there was Intel and JMicron RAID Controllers..

KB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> That's what I'm using for the primary SATA controller. That driver is incompatible with the secondary "sSATA" controller.
> In your case, what driver did you end up with on the sSATA controller?
> 
> My default:
> Microsoft
> 21/06/2006
> 6.1.7601.18231
> 
> and the device is called "Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller"


yeah - all my non-nvme drives are on asmedia ports atm (R5E-10, R5E, R4BE and M8E)... on all 4 rigs running here right now.
950 NVMe

Raid 0 on the same rig:

both were run while the machine is folding...
there's also an old Raptor on this rig, but it is on an asmedia port.








sorry man, I'm not sure how to resolve this.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I thought Series 9 was the 1150 Chipset not X99 ? guess I have that Wrong.....
> 
> What Bios are you on ? the latest?
> 
> Ok so Win7 not Win 10
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> Yes X99 is still a "9 series" chipset. I'm on the latest 3005 BIOS.
> 
> I'm hoping they update the BIOS soon, because I'm seeing WHEA-logger 17 "A corrected hardware error has occurred" on PCI express root ports, and from what I can tell reading about this issue on X99 WS boards, this needs to be fixed with a BIOS update.
Click to expand...

OK i was just looking at your CPU compatibility (3002 onwards) as I thought something weird was going on but I don't think it is ... (I edited last post)

I think it is just the way it is only your 1st 4 ports uses RST the other 4 can't..... same as me but I have 6+4 non intel.

KB.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I think it is just the was it is only your 1st 4 ports uses RST the other 4 can't..... same as me but I have 6+4 non intel.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you and Jpmboy (with his reference to the wording in the manual) might be right about that. It's just that a lot of sources (including that WinRAID site) seem to be insinuating that you should use the RSTe drivers for that sSATA controller. I'll have to post some more about it on WinRAID and try to see where they got that idea from. One thing's for sure; I've looked on the download pages for X99 boards from multiple different manufacturers, and they never have RSTe there.
Click to expand...

Sorry I back edited above , I thought you were talking about RAID Controllers at 1st.... not SATA Controllers , My old board like JPMboy's has 2 RAID Controllers but not my X99A-II.

I have not seen the References on WinRaid , you using the same Username there? I am ....i'd like to have a look... ***edit ...found it....


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> RAID controller, SATA controller - it makes no difference here because the sSATA controller doesn't support RAID. it will either be the main controller in AHCI mode + the sSATA controller in AHCI mode, or the main controller in RAID mode + the sSATA controller in AHCI mode. I have no problem with my main controller in AHCI or RAID mode, it's only the sSATA one I'm concerned about.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Sorry I back edited above , I thought you were talking about RAID Controllers at 1st.... not SATA Controllers , My old board like JPMboy's has 2 RAID Controllers but not my X99A-II.
> 
> 
> 
> The X99A-II does have two controllers. All X99 boards do, that's the way they work. The 10 (maximum) SATA ports are divided between one controller that supports RAID and one that doesn't. Usually it's 6 standard ports (supporting RAID) + 4 "sSATA" ports without RAID. on my board they chose 4+4 because there are only 8 ports.
> 
> It's important to note that you can only see a controller in Windows if there is a drive attached to it. If you have no drive on one of the sSATA ports, you will only see one controller in Windows.
Click to expand...

Yes I agree with that, as I said I was looking under Storage Controllers for Raid Controllers and only see the 1 but as noted it only controls the 1st 6 ports , on my X99A-II the other Sata Controller is not called a sSata Controller , just a Standard ACHI Controller , I had just assumed it used the Standard Intel AHCI Driver but it appears it does not by default when I looked. (same 2006 M$ driver you found)

Did you find Piper100's post at WinRaid? i found it eventually here.....

http://www.win-raid.com/t29f25-Recommended-AHCI-RAID-and-NVMe-Drivers-18.html#msg21366

I have not tried it myself , and wonder if Fernando is confused about RSTe ? maybe there are MB's where you can switch RST OROMs in the bios but not on my X99A-II , it uses a 14.x series OROM so I believe a RST series Driver should be used. But since you do have the sSATA Controller perhaps you can use two different Intel Drivers like Fernando and Piper100 Allude too.?

Also AFAIK know you can't use Ctrl-I unless you have enabled RAID mode , if RAID is not enabled then the MB loads the SATA OROM by default , not the RAID OROM. At least on my Board if I enable Raid by the PCH Storage page I can use Ctrl-I , if I enable RAID using the F11 Wizard in the Bios the RAID Module is then loaded inside the Bios itself ( bottom of PCH Storage Page) and Ctrl-I is disabled

KB


----------



## ovnis31

VERY SLOW BOOT ISSUE (50 sec !)



Hello,

I have just purchased one used Asus X-99/USB3.1, used i7 5820K, new G.Skill RipJawsV 2*8 DDR4 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB), Samsung SSD 840 PRO 1TO and the cold boot is extremely slow (20 sec for the post log, and from the splash screen, between 20 or 30 secondes to go to the log screen of Windows 8.1) . Windows seems to work pretty well.

I have try to change lots of thing but none is worked :

- no USB device, hard drive or video card (Gforce 770) pluged
- Clear Bios (CMOS)
- Bios Flash with the last update
- First boot on UEFI windows 8.1
- All drivers are up to date.
- Fast boot, attempt fast boot, attempt cold boot actived
- Mem test, wait for f1 if error, Dram SPD write, boot from network device ignored/desactived
- Post delay time set on 0 sec
- Init19 tram Response on postponed
- USB support (boot) set on partial initialization or disable
- I have changed DDR4' s frequency (now, it is settled on 2666Mhz)
- I have changed the power supply
- I have switched CPU_OV, EZ_XMP, EPU, TPU
- I have only pluged one DDR4
- Etc.

At the beggining, RAM LED lights continuously (it can occur when i change RAM frequency) . So i have pushed RAM boutuon to solve the issue. At the beggining, in the bios, one of my DDR4 was not recognised.
At the boot, lights sequencing is : CPU RAM CPU RAM CPU RAM VGA, etc.

I have made a video :





I have read this about the RAM et ASUS X99:
Quote:


> As we know, not every single X99 platform is capable for 3200MHz, the higher level X99 Deluxe is capable to use 3200MHz, but with 4GBx4 only. For 8GBx4, the X99 Deluxe is supporting up to 3000MHz only.
> And your X99-E WS, we don't think you can use 3200MHz/8GBx4 even the new BIOS released, will recommend you to use 2666MHz for 8GBx4 and 2800MHz/3000MHz for 4GBx4.


http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=13737


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovnis31*
> 
> VERY SLOW BOOT ISSUE (50 sec !)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have just purchased one used Asus X-99/USB3.1, used i7 5820K, new G.Skill RipJawsV 2*8 DDR4 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB), Samsung SSD 840 PRO 1TO and the cold boot is extremely slow (40 to 50 secondes to go to the log screen of Windows 8.1) . Windows seems to work pretty well.
> 
> I have try to change lots of thing but none is worked :
> 
> - no USB device, hard drive or video card (Gforce 770) pluged
> - Bios Flash with the last update
> - First boot on UEFI windows 8.1
> - All drivers are up to date.
> - Fast boot, attempt fast boot, attempt cold boot actived
> - Mem test, wait for f1 if error, Dram SPD write, boot from network device ignored/desactived
> - Post delay time set on 0 sec
> - Init19 tram Response on postponed
> - USB support (boot) set on partial initialization or disable
> - I have changed DDR4' s frequency (now, it is settled on 2666Mhz)
> - I have changed the power supply
> - I have switched CPU_OV, EZ_XMP, EPU, TPU
> - I have only pluged one DDR4
> - Etc.
> 
> At the beggining, RAM LED lights continuously (it can occur when i change RAM frequency) . So i have pushed RAM boutuon to solve the issue. At the beggining, in the bios, one of my DDR4 was not recognised.
> At the boot, lights sequencing is : CPU RAM CPU RAM CPU RAM VGA, etc.
> 
> I have made a video :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read this about the RAM et ASUS X99:
> http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=13737


it's unclear from your write-up... does it boot this slow after a clrcmos or "load optimized defaults"?


----------



## ovnis31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's unclear from your write-up... doe sit boot this slow after a clrcmos or "load optimized defaults"?


Both !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovnis31*
> 
> Both !


you say you switched ez_xmp, TPU and cpu_ov... there sholud be off for now. Also, just to verify, after clrcmos no changes in bios have been made and it boots slow. If the post time is long, there maybe something we can help with, if it is the boot time (after OS handoff) then it is likely a windows install thing... so, open event viewer to this (path highlighted in yellow)


make a snip and post that in this thread.

like this:

what boot times do you see in the list...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Sorry , I was using Brave on another Forum and it was having issues so opened IE , since Don't like Edge and it was acting really weird here unlike Brave does. I guess the Webmaster optimises for Chrome/Mozilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RB 2.44 score seems a bit lower though , perhaps in the 3000 point range?
> 
> So weird I have the Raid Array issue and even a Clean win10 install and New Array did not fix it , I am now thinking it has something to do with the Intel RAID OROM version 14.8.0.2377 , so I hope it get updated in the next Bios , what version is the OROM on the Strix ? just wondering if that is the difference ? the 14.8 drivers should work best with the 14.8 OROM but not for me.....
> KB.


I also have 14.8.0.2377 but I'm using RST 14.8.1.1043 and have no problems at all, whether cold / warm booting or hibernating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> RAID controller, SATA controller - it makes no difference here because the sSATA controller doesn't support RAID. it will either be the main controller in AHCI mode + the sSATA controller in AHCI mode, or the main controller in RAID mode + the sSATA controller in AHCI mode. I have no problem with my main controller in AHCI or RAID mode, it's only the sSATA one I'm concerned about.
> The X99A-II does have two controllers. All X99 boards do, that's the way they work. The 10 (maximum) SATA ports are divided between one controller that supports RAID and one that doesn't. Usually it's 6 standard ports (supporting RAID) + 4 "sSATA" ports without RAID. on my board they chose 4+4 because there are only 8 ports.
> 
> It's important to note that you can only see a controller in Windows if there is a drive attached to it. If you have no drive on one of the sSATA ports, you will only see one controller in Windows.


Yes, I show only one storage controller in the Device Mgr but am using both black and gray sections and no eSATA. But you should not be using the eRST drivers, which are for the Enterprise chip set, a different beast. I have absolutely no problems with the sata RAID 0 and 10 volumes or single SSA & blu-ray drives with chip set RST 14.8.1.1043 or its earlier brothers (sisters?).


----------



## djgar

So I did some experimentation with Strix BIOS 1101 and found good things. With 1003 I could only get ~ 30 minutes RB for 4624GHz / 3820 / 3418 13-15-12-16-1T (no problem with 80 min. GSAT) using 1.42 vcore, 1.35 vcache, 2.00 vccin & 1.44 vdimm. With 1101 I @ 1.415 vcore, 1.34 vcache, 1.98 vccin I got almost 4hrs. - I got bitten by the watchdog at 231 minutes.

Not sure if I want this as my 24/7 with the 1.415 vcore and 1.34 vcore, although it IS only .85 & 1.2 while taking it easy









4,624 MHz @ Strap 100, BCLK 100.5 38x, AVX Auto
1.415 VCORE Adaptive Turbo
3,820 MHz @ 38x, .380 VCACHE offset = 1.34v
.210 VCCSA offset = 1.20v
DDR4-3418 13-15-12-16CR1 @ 1.44 VDIMM
1.95 VINPUT / LLC 9 = 1.984v turbo
1.15 VCCIO CPU
.750 VTTDDR
Phase Control CPU - optm / DRAM - optm
CPU current 130% / DRAM Current 130%
VRM Frequency - manual 300

I did get a capture around the 3.5 hour mark (I tend to do on the 1/2 hour)


----------



## Kimir

I'm always stunned to see such CPU temp when running such vcore on those monster 8/10 cores.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm always stunned to see such CPU temp when running such vcore on those monster 8/10 cores.


I think Package temp in that scenario might be a bit higher... I do not see it on the aid stats.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm always stunned to see such CPU temp when running such vcore on those monster 8/10 cores.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Package temp in that scenario might be a bit higher... I do not see it on the aid stats.
Click to expand...

Yep pretty good for those voltages for sure ....

Package Temp is usually 5 Degrees higher is it not ? I though I read that somewhere ie it is a fixed Offset from Core Max and that seems right on my X99A-II

KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovnis31*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's unclear from your write-up... doe sit boot this slow after a clrcmos or "load optimized defaults"?
> 
> 
> 
> Both !
Click to expand...

Alot of X99 boards have the Slow Boot issue and not just Asus's, but on the X99A-II it was made alot better with Bios1003 , not sure if that fix was added to other Board's bios's too ? (On the Strix yes I Read)

Is it 50sec's from button push to Windows or 50sec's from Button Push to POST (Beep) , the X99A-II was 15secs to POST and thought to be a memory training error.

I also had one bad USB Hub which used to slow things down or even halt the boot ,so it is no longer used as the Firmware could not be Updated.

KB.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Yep pretty good for those voltages for sure ....
> 
> Package Temp is usually 5 Degrees higher is it not ? I though I read that somewhere ie it is a fixed Offset from Core Max and that seems right on my X99A-II
> 
> KB


Hello

PT is normally higher than reported core temps. However, it is a a reading from an actual sensor and is not a fixed offset of any other sensor.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think Package temp in that scenario might be a bit higher... I do not see it on the aid stats.


It's on the OSD, but still, I get such temp on my 5960X at 1.3v max. Perhaps Broadwell-E is easier to cool.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Sorry , I was using Brave on another Forum and it was having issues so opened IE , since Don't like Edge and it was acting really weird here unlike Brave does. I guess the Webmaster optimises for Chrome/Mozilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RB 2.44 score seems a bit lower though , perhaps in the 3000 point range?
> 
> So weird I have the Raid Array issue and even a Clean win10 install and New Array did not fix it , I am now thinking it has something to do with the Intel RAID OROM version 14.8.0.2377 , so I hope it get updated in the next Bios , what version is the OROM on the Strix ? just wondering if that is the difference ? the 14.8 drivers should work best with the 14.8 OROM but not for me.....
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 14.8.0.2377 but I'm using RST 14.8.1.1043 and have no problems at all, whether cold / warm booting or hibernating.
> 
> Yes, I show only one storage controller in the Device Mgr but am using both black and gray sections and no eSATA. But you should not be using the eRST drivers, which are for the Enterprise chip set, a different beast. I have absolutely no problems with the sata RAID 0 and 10 volumes or single SSA & blu-ray drives with chip set RST 14.8.1.1043 or its earlier brothers (sisters?).
Click to expand...

Thx Djgar for checking for me.... same OROM and Driver I tried here before and after the Clean install and Raid Array Rebuild. I tried newer Drivers From WinRaid and also theWin10 Default Intel Raid Driver 13.0.2.xx ( I think) and all had the RAID as SSD's only 12.9.4 shows them as HDD's (WD Blacks) for some Reason ? I have posted in a thread at Intel about the issue too but no help from them so far.

I think only Asus will know why my X99A-II has the MTRR issue when it goes to Sleep but the new 1101 Bios does not fix that.

AFAIK the Intel SATA Driver used is dependent on the OROM (RAID/SATA BIOS) used by the MB Maker as part of the Main Bios , and from what I have seen Asus uses the RST 13/14.x.x series OROM on X99 not the RSTe OROM series 3/4.x.x

KB.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Yep pretty good for those voltages for sure ....
> 
> Package Temp is usually 5 Degrees higher is it not ? I though I read that somewhere ie it is a fixed Offset from Core Max and that seems right on my X99A-II
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> PT is normally higher than reported core temps. However, it is a a reading from an actual sensor and is not a fixed offset of any other sensor.
Click to expand...

Thanks Praz , I guess that Website (Intel?) was wrong then , or I am ? maybe I am thinking about T-case , not Package Temp, although it does seem right for me , I stopped looking at it as it was always 5 higher than CoreMax.

KB


----------



## ovnis31

Jpmboy,
start : 40386ms
start : 34739ms
start : 44401ms
off : 14416ms
off : 8393ms
off : 10892ms

Kbird, 20 sec to go to the ASUS splash screen and between 20 or 30 secondes to go to the log screen of Windows 8.1.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovnis31*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> start : 40386ms
> start : 34739ms
> start : 44401ms
> off : 14416ms
> off : 8393ms
> off : 10892ms
> 
> Kbird, 20 sec to go to the ASUS splash screen and between 20 or 30 secondes to go to the log screen of Windows 8.1.


Sounds like the same as me (15secs to beep) before the recent 1003 Bios fixed it , it had other issues though but 1103 seems to have fixed the DIMM gone at reboot issue.... Post is still much faster though.

KB


----------



## ovnis31

What do you think about thoses messages ?

Quote:


> Hello all.
> 
> Building a brand new rig around a i7 6800k (broadwell-e 6core) and a new Asus x99-E motherboard. It supports DDR4 speeds up to 3200 so that was my goal.
> 
> I understand QVL but I also understand that memory doesn't have to be on there to work. There is no QVL yet for my motherboard, as its pretty new.
> 
> I've had some people tell me it doesn't matter which memory I get, as long as I get a quad channel kit so all the memory matches and is from the same batch. I've had others tell me only Trident Z's will work on x99. I've had others say only Ripjaw 4's will work on x99...and of course Googling all this, I've seen many users have Ripjaw V's work perfectly fine on their x99 setup (in quad channel.)
> 
> I've been building computers for years and never had any issues with combining 2 kits or even brands for that matter, but then again I've never built or messed with DDR4 or the newest platforms so I don't know how sensitive it is to these things.
> 
> I want 32GB of DDR4-3200 for my 6800k + x99. I'd like CL16
> 
> Any insight and/or help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


Quote:


> As long as the memory kit shows quad channel, it can work for X99. But as far as reaching full RAM specifications, it is recommended to use a motherboard on the G.Skill QVL list. Otherwise if a motherboard is not certified, you may need to attempt manual settings/tweaks, and you should be aware it may not be fully capable of the rated specifications of the RAM.
> 
> Check both manufacturer's QVL to see which memory kits have been tested to be fully compatible. You can purchase a 3200 kit to see if the system is capable, but if not, you can run it at a lower frequency such as 2800/3000 and wait to see if a BIOS/EFI update can push it up to 3200. Unfortunately, without that particular motherboard for testing we can not be completely certain of it's capabilities just yet.


Quote:


> There are just new kits hitting the market that are on your QVL and will run at 3200 at 14CAS - very fast. Go to newegg and look up F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW.
> 
> I have used the dual-channel kit in my x99 deluxe and am running at 3000 13CAS, which is great and stable. If I had to do it again, I'd get the quad channel kit mentioned above, but it was not available at the time.
> 
> Good luck.


http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=14049

My memory G.Skill RipJaws V 2*8 DDR4 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) seems to be not compatible with my motherboard...
On the G.Skill website, it's signified than memory is not compatible with Asus x99.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think Package temp in that scenario might be a bit higher... I do not see it on the aid stats.


It's there - third red one, next after Motherboard temp - 74c


----------



## ovnis31

Everybody,
Do you use DDR 3200 for your ASUS X-99 ?
How long is your cold boot to go to windows with a X99-a/USB3.1 ?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovnis31*
> 
> Do you use DDR 3200 for your ASUS X-99 ?


If you're referring to me, it's in my signature.


----------



## ovnis31

I talk to everybody !


----------



## Kimir

Yeah TZ/ripjaws 3200c14 is the way to go.
Why so much worry with boot time, it's not a laptop, you won't boot in 4 seconds chono. When I get home, I power the rig, put my phone to charge, go to toilet then wash my hands and I assure you, the rig is ready to use by then.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah TZ/ripjaws 3200c14 is the way to go.
> Why so much worry with boot time, it's not a laptop, you won't boot in 4 seconds chono. When I get home, I power the rig, put my phone to charge, go to toilet then wash my hands and I assure you, the rig is ready to use by then.


Too true I would not worry about it ....as you can't fix it.....everyone has/had it....

If it was 2,3,5 minutes I might think it was something else , but the memory training taking 10-20 seconds or a bit longer at boot is just X99 , happened on my GB Board too....

Many use the trident z 3200 here and love them ...I had no luck with my Ripjaws 4 2800 which were swapped for Corsair LPX 3000 which work as spec'd , I don't overclock them though.

KB


----------



## ovnis31

Quote:


> the memory training taking 10-20 seconds or a bit longer at boot


And when we disable it, how much time take the post boot ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's on the OSD, but still, I get such temp on my 5960X at 1.3v max. Perhaps Broadwell-E is easier to cool.


ah.. I was reading the max PT recorded in the stats tab.. didn't realize the run was still active.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovnis31*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> start : 40386ms
> start : 34739ms
> start : 44401ms
> off : 14416ms
> off : 8393ms
> off : 10892ms
> 
> Kbird, 20 sec to go to the ASUS splash screen and between 20 or 30 secondes to go to the log screen of Windows 8.1.


Depending on the condition of your SSD, those boot times are not off the normal. Do you have a bunch of 3rd party services (like any update services) loading at boot up? Older connected devices (USB?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> It's there - third red one, next after Motherboard temp - 74c


yup - my bad. But daaum - that is an amazingly low package temp!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovnis31*
> 
> And when we disable it, how much time take the post boot ?


shorter, if it actually does boot more than once.








(in other words, I would not disable ram training)


----------



## ovnis31

Quote:


> shorter, if it actually does boot more than once. thumb.gif


I don't understand what you mean when you say "boot more than once".
Normaly, when it s disabled, every cold boot should be more quickly, isn't it ?

Quote:


> Do you have a bunch of 3rd party services (like any update services) loading at boot up? Older connected devices (USB?)


I use Windowsblind which change Windows's interface.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovnis31*
> 
> *I don't understand what you mean when you say "boot more than once".*
> Normaly, when it s disabled, every cold boot should be more quickly, isn't it ?
> I use Windowsblind which change Windows's interface.


disabling ram training is just not what you want for a long-term stability condition. If you are running a few extreme benchmarks or something, fine. Bad ram settings is one of very few things that can corrupt an OS install, without any hints or warnings along the way. Heck, even in several hours of pushing things, I made windows forget it's name and had to do a fresh install (and I do know how to recover most failed win installs).


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovnis31*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> the memory training taking 10-20 seconds or a bit longer at boot
> 
> 
> 
> And when we disable it, how much time take the post boot ?
Click to expand...

It's not recommended with DDR4 as JPMBoy said , especially if you are overclocking the system , but honestly I don't think you would save more that a few seconds anyway , you may have to wait till the X99A-3.1 get a bios update to see the reduction I saw with 1003 and 1103 , but I have not timed it.

KB


----------



## ovnis31

Do you know if the X99-A/USB 3.1 is slow with G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 3200 PC4-25600 16GB *4x4GB* CL16 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovnis31*
> 
> Do you know if the X99-A/USB 3.1 is slow with G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 3200 PC4-25600 16GB *4x4GB* CL16 ?


no, that's a pretty quick ram kit. the only way anyone here can help (aside from the 20 question game) is if you post screenshots of all bios pages (F12 when in bios with a USB stick in any port).


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovnis31*
> 
> Do you know if the X99-A/USB 3.1 is slow with G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 3200 PC4-25600 16GB *4x4GB* CL16 ?


Do you mean in USE or are you talking about the BOOT Time again ? I don't have that RAM so I don't know , but as far as I know alot of RAM has the BOOT time issue ....maybe ALL ? AFAIK it is something ASUS is working on for newer Series 2 Boards and hopefully it will trickle down to them all.

KB


----------



## smke

Ok guys i have figured something out if you are having truble with asus ai suite 3 on the asus x99 deluxe 2 mobo and you have bought one in the last few months i may have found the answere to having issues with fan tuning not keeping fan settings and the program reporting the rong memory speed. Here is what i did i copyed the ai suite program off my mb install cd and the verison is 1.02.40 keep in mind coppy the whole ai suite folder from cd then i went and downloaded the latest verison from the x99 strix gameing mobo web paig the ver is 1.02.45. here is what you have to do take and go in to the ai suite folfer from mobo cd and remove the file labeld ai suite 3 ver 1.02.40 and replace it with the one from the x99 strix gameing ver 1.02.45 then remove the folder called drvresource from ai suite folder form mobo cd and replace it with the one from the x99strix gameing then the file called version.ini remove it frome the mobo cd replace it with the one frome the x99 strix gameing that should fix the two issuies with ai suite 3 on x99 deluxe 2 hope this helps anybody if anybody has anny questions get me here. here is a link to one drive to a completed coppy of the program


----------



## Kbird

*New X99A-II (and Strix) Bios 1201 out Today*

X99-A II BIOS 1201
1. Optimize power management
2. Improve PSU compatibility

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-A-II/HelpDesk_Download/

KB


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> *New X99A-II (and Strix) Bios 1201 out Today*
> 
> X99-A II BIOS 1201
> 1. Optimize power management
> 2. Improve PSU compatibility
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-A-II/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> KB


Seems It's been removed


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> *New X99A-II (and Strix) Bios 1201 out Today*
> 
> X99-A II BIOS 1201
> 1. Optimize power management
> 2. Improve PSU compatibility
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-A-II/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> KB


Did you download it and if you did can you make a .zip file and add it as an attachment on a post?
Winrar or 7-Zip would work.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> *New X99A-II (and Strix) Bios 1201 out Today*
> 
> X99-A II BIOS 1201
> 1. Optimize power management
> 2. Improve PSU compatibility
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-A-II/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> Did you download it and if you did can you make a .zip file and add it as an attachment on a post?
> Winrar or 7-Zip would work.
Click to expand...

That is weird....still there for me , try this direct link

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-A_II/X99-A-II-ASUS-1201.zip

****downloaded again just fine now

and the Strix one just incase.........

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/STRIX_X99_GAMING/STRIX-X99-GAMING-ASUS-1201.zip

KB


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> *New X99A-II (and Strix) Bios 1201 out Today*
> 
> X99-A II BIOS 1201
> 1. Optimize power management
> 2. Improve PSU compatibility
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-A-II/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> Did you download it and if you did can you make a .zip file and add it as an attachment on a post?
> Winrar or 7-Zip would work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is weird....still there for me , try this direct link
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-A_II/X99-A-II-ASUS-1201.zip
> 
> KB
Click to expand...

dlcdnet.asus.com's server DNS address could not be found.









Wait, I tried one more time, worked.


----------



## Kbird

maybe your DNS is bad I just re downloaded from the link .....

Can only attach 5MB max ....


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> maybe your DNS is bad I just re downloaded from the link .....


Worked last time I tried and emailed it to myself in case I have trouble when I get home from work.

Thanks!!


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> maybe your DNS is bad I just re downloaded from the link .....
> 
> 
> 
> Worked last time I tried and emailed it to myself in case I have trouble when I get home from work.
> 
> Thanks!!
Click to expand...

.

OK great cos file is too big to attach

KB


----------



## KedarWolf

If anyone else has issues with downloading the X99-A II 1201 BIOS here's a Google Drive direct link.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByOOg6Qw8gHZWlFWSmExWUlqM3c/view?usp=sharing


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> maybe your DNS is bad I just re downloaded from the link .....
> 
> 
> 
> Worked last time I tried and emailed it to myself in case I have trouble when I get home from work.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> OK great cos file is too big to attach
> 
> KB
Click to expand...

Weird that the direct ASUS download is a .cap file and not a .zip, I just noticed that.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> maybe your DNS is bad I just re downloaded from the link .....
> 
> 
> 
> Worked last time I tried and emailed it to myself in case I have trouble when I get home from work.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> OK great cos file is too big to attach
> 
> KB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird that the direct ASUS download is a .cap file and not a .zip, I just noticed that.
Click to expand...

Ahhhhhhh Noooooo .....it is a zip ....bit of a long day was it ?







your file associations been put back to Win10's Built in "Extract All app" perhaps?

KB


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> maybe your DNS is bad I just re downloaded from the link .....
> 
> 
> 
> Worked last time I tried and emailed it to myself in case I have trouble when I get home from work.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> OK great cos file is too big to attach
> 
> KB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird that the direct ASUS download is a .cap file and not a .zip, I just noticed that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhhhh Noooooo .....it is a zip ....bit of a long day was it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your file associations been put back to Win10's Built in "Extract All app" perhaps?
> 
> KB
Click to expand...

Yeah, never mind. I forgot Google Drive show the contents of the zip by default so I thought I downloaded and uploaded a cap file, not a zip.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yeah, never mind. I forgot Google Drive show the contents of the zip by default so I thought I downloaded and uploaded a cap file, not a zip.


Here's the weird one - in the global Strix downloads, it doesn't show under Win 10 64 OS, but it shows under Other OS


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I just flashed BIOS 1201 for the Strix and honestly I haven't notice any difference from 1003.
Not that I was having any issues with 1003 to start with...


----------



## djgar

They must have fixed something - why else would they release a new BIOS a few days later?

Maybe Raja can shed some light?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I just flashed BIOS 1201 for the Strix and honestly I haven't notice any difference from 1003.
> Not that I was having any issues with 1003 to start with...


Both 1003 and 1103 are showing a MTRRs error in the Event log for me every time the Computer goes to sleep , not sure if that is what they mean about "Power Issues" , I haven't loaded 1201 to test yet....I am not sure if it s CPU error or a RAM error , perhaps you guys could look in the Event log ,especially after Sleep , and see if it is just me? in which case I may need any other RMA., I was hoping it was a Bios Issue. Perhaps I need to disable Hibernation?

Description:
The system firmware has changed the processor's memory type range registers (MTRRs) across a sleep state transition (S4). This can result in reduced resume performance.


----------



## Kbird

Does anyone have a method to get the 2 ASUS Services Off a Computer ? AiCleaner 2 or 3 don't seem to be able to do it , or I did something in the Wrong Order perhaps? I can disable them but I'm not sure how to delete them.

I somehow have 2 Asus Services on This Computer too, which has a X58A GByte MB but the only way to get them off my X99 was to reinstall Windows , which I had planned to do anyway so was no big deal.

BTW ....I no longer have Q-Fan issues (CPU FAN being auto disabled) with AiSuite not installed .

KB


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Both 1003 and 1103 are showing a MTRRs error in the Event log for me every time the Computer goes to sleep , not sure if that is what they mean about "Power Issues" , I haven't loaded 1201 to test yet....I am not sure if it s CPU error or a RAM error , perhaps you guys could look in the Event log ,especially after Sleep , and see if it is just me? in which case I may need any other RMA., I was hoping it was a Bios Issue. Perhaps I need to disable Hibernation?
> 
> Description:
> The system firmware has changed the processor's memory type range registers (MTRRs) across a sleep state transition (S4). This can result in reduced resume performance.


Hello

Practically any piece of connected hardware can cause this issue. I'm not sure why you are concentrating on the BIOS for this. Disable Hibernation and then check for the error.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Does anyone have a method to get the 2 ASUS Services Off a Computer ? AiCleaner 2 or 3 don't seem to be able to do it , or I did something in the Wrong Order perhaps? I can disable them but I'm not sure how to delete them.
> 
> I somehow have 2 Asus Services on This Computer too, which has a X58A GByte MB but the only way to get them off my X99 was to reinstall Windows , which I had planned to do anyway so was no big deal.
> 
> BTW ....I no longer have Q-Fan issues (CPU FAN being auto disabled) with AiSuite not installed .
> KB


Those are COM services for the board's com port. I disable the com port in the BIOS and also the services. As long as they're not running, no harm.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Does anyone have a method to get the 2 ASUS Services Off a Computer ? AiCleaner 2 or 3 don't seem to be able to do it , or I did something in the Wrong Order perhaps? I can disable them but I'm not sure how to delete them.
> 
> I somehow have 2 Asus Services on This Computer too, which has a X58A GByte MB but the only way to get them off my X99 was to reinstall Windows , which I had planned to do anyway so was no big deal.
> 
> BTW ....I no longer have Q-Fan issues (CPU FAN being auto disabled) with AiSuite not installed .
> 
> KB


You need to right click on ASUS Cleaner and 'Run As Administrator'.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Does anyone have a method to get the 2 ASUS Services Off a Computer ? AiCleaner 2 or 3 don't seem to be able to do it , or I did something in the Wrong Order perhaps? I can disable them but I'm not sure how to delete them.
> 
> I somehow have 2 Asus Services on This Computer too, which has a X58A GByte MB but the only way to get them off my X99 was to reinstall Windows , which I had planned to do anyway so was no big deal.
> 
> BTW ....I no longer have Q-Fan issues (CPU FAN being auto disabled) with AiSuite not installed .
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> Those are COM services for the board's com port. I disable the com port in the BIOS and also the services. As long as they're not running, no harm.
Click to expand...

Been meaning to Ask about the ComPort , why does a modern MB even have one ? not sure the last time I used one was even , so I am curious what people are using them for nowadays? I could do with a game port though









I have no idea how they got on my GB System then but even with the Comport Disabled on the Asus MB I could not get rid of them, I thought I had tried the Run as Admin thing though (thx) , but will try again tonight. It was those 2 Services Cleaner kept Complaining about as Running and to close them , so I disabled the Services to stop them but then Cleaner didn't appear to do anything after Clicking on the Clean Button, no error messages..no nothing...

KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Both 1003 and 1103 are showing a MTRRs error in the Event log for me every time the Computer goes to sleep , not sure if that is what they mean about "Power Issues" , I haven't loaded 1201 to test yet....I am not sure if it s CPU error or a RAM error , perhaps you guys could look in the Event log ,especially after Sleep , and see if it is just me? in which case I may need any other RMA., I was hoping it was a Bios Issue. Perhaps I need to disable Hibernation?
> 
> Description:
> The system firmware has changed the processor's memory type range registers (MTRRs) across a sleep state transition (S4). This can result in reduced resume performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Practically any piece of connected hardware can cause this issue. I'm not sure why you are concentrating on the BIOS for this. Disable Hibernation and then check for the error.
Click to expand...

Because for me it seems to have appeared with bios 1003......

and I already disable Fast Startup to get WOL to work with this MB and am hoping not to have to disable Hibernation altogether.

KB.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> I have no idea how they got on my GB System then but even with the Comport Disabled on the Asus MB I could not get rid of them, I thought I had tried the Run as Admin thing though (thx) , but will try again tonight. It was those 2 Services Cleaner kept Complaining about as Running and to close them , so I disabled the Services to stop them but then Cleaner didn't appear to do anything after Clicking on the Clean Button, no error messages..no nothing...
> 
> KB[


Instead of disabling the services just enable them and click 'Stop' so they are not running.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Instead of disabling the services just enable them and click 'Stop' so they are not running.


Then you have to do that every time you start Windows - disabling is so more convenient


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Instead of disabling the services just enable them and click 'Stop' so they are not running.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have to do that every time you start Windows - disabling is so more convenient
Click to expand...

What I mean is enable them, make sure they are not running, run Asus Cleaner as admin, then the services will be gone. The whole point of doing this is they said the Asus Suite Cleaner complains of then being running then doesn't find the services to delete them if they are disabled.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Both 1003 and 1103 are showing a MTRRs error in the Event log for me every time the Computer goes to sleep , not sure if that is what they mean about "Power Issues" , I haven't loaded 1201 to test yet....I am not sure if it s CPU error or a RAM error , perhaps you guys could look in the Event log ,especially after Sleep , and see if it is just me? in which case I may need any other RMA., I was hoping it was a Bios Issue. Perhaps I need to disable Hibernation?
> 
> 
> 
> Description:
> The system firmware has changed the processor's memory type range registers (MTRRs) across a sleep state transition (S4). This can result in reduced resume performance.


Yeah I saw that is morning, I don't actually let my computer sleep and hibernation is off, but my wife got up through the night and manually put it to sleep because the LED's were annoying her while she was watching a movie, funny though when she found out they stay on..lol

What I have noticed boot times are a tad quicker, even with fast boot off.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Both 1003 and 1103 are showing a MTRRs error in the Event log for me every time the Computer goes to sleep , not sure if that is what they mean about "Power Issues" , I haven't loaded 1201 to test yet....I am not sure if it s CPU error or a RAM error , perhaps you guys could look in the Event log ,especially after Sleep , and see if it is just me? in which case I may need any other RMA., I was hoping it was a Bios Issue. Perhaps I need to disable Hibernation?
> 
> 
> 
> Description:
> The system firmware has changed the processor's memory type range registers (MTRRs) across a sleep state transition (S4). This can result in reduced resume performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I saw that is morning, I don't actually let my computer sleep and hibernation is off, but my wife got up through the night and manually put it to sleep because the LED's were annoying her while she was watching a movie, funny though when she found out they stay on..lol
> 
> What I have noticed boot times are a tad quicker, even with fast boot off.
Click to expand...

thanks SoM , I appreciate the Feedback







, good to know , in one way , it is not just me and is likely a Bios issue ( or Win10?) rather than my MB or RAM , so I guess I didn't need to leave MemTest Running after all or trying to fix it since apparently I can't .

I wonder if it is a CPU MicroCode issue ? are you on a 5820K ?

Dont let the Missus near the Manual cos she'll figure out how to disable the LED's









KB


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> thanks SoM , I appreciate the Feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , good to know , in one way , it is not just me and is likely a Bios issue ( or Win10?) rather than my MB or RAM , so I guess I didn't need to leave MemTest Running after all or trying to fix it since apparently I can't .
> 
> I wonder if it is a CPU MicroCode issue ? are you on a 5820K ?
> 
> Dont let the Missus near the Manual cos she'll figure out how to disable the LED's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KB


I'm running at 6900k, so different architecture.
She doesn't know how to get into the BIOS yet, don't use the Aura software, found it too buggy, Static red for me, tried and true Red/Black theme for me


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Instead of disabling the services just enable them and click 'Stop' so they are not running.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have to do that every time you start Windows - disabling is so more convenient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I mean is enable them, make sure they are not running, run Asus Cleaner as admin, then the services will be gone. The whole point of doing this is they said the Asus Suite Cleaner complains of then being running then doesn't find the services to delete them if they are disabled.
Click to expand...

Ahhhhhh huh ! maybe that is the issue ....thanks again .....

Okay got one of the two too disappear...ComService is still there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> thanks SoM , I appreciate the Feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , good to know , in one way , it is not just me and is likely a Bios issue ( or Win10?) rather than my MB or RAM , so I guess I didn't need to leave MemTest Running after all or trying to fix it since apparently I can't .
> 
> I wonder if it is a CPU MicroCode issue ? are you on a 5820K ?
> 
> Dont let the Missus near the Manual cos she'll figure out how to disable the LED's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running at 6900k, so different architecture.
> She doesn't know how to get into the BIOS yet, don't use the Aura software, found it too buggy, Static red for me, tried and true Red/Black theme for me
Click to expand...

Okay then, not limited to my Haswell E then.

Just Breathing Red here







I like the Blue but the HAF 922 case came with Red Fan LED's so.....

yes both 1003 and 1103 post faster for me I may try 1203 tonight since I don't need memtest running it seems....

KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Instead of disabling the services just enable them and click 'Stop' so they are not running.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have to do that every time you start Windows - disabling is so more convenient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I mean is enable them, make sure they are not running, run Asus Cleaner as admin, then the services will be gone. The whole point of doing this is they said the Asus Suite Cleaner complains of then being running then doesn't find the services to delete them if they are disabled.
Click to expand...

Okay it was a problem created by me partly..... it seems KW was right on his part about admin permission and stopping the services not disabling them but in trying to get AiCleaner to stop throwing errors, I had also deleted the Asus Folder in
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS
but that only got rid of the files not the Service. I had to Restore the Asus Folder (recycle bin) , so I could re-Enable the service and then stop it and then run AiCleaner which then deleted the Services and emptied the Asus folder etc and on reboot both were gone.

Thx









KB


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> What I mean is enable them, make sure they are not running, run Asus Cleaner as admin, then the services will be gone. The whole point of doing this is they said the Asus Suite Cleaner complains of then being running then doesn't find the services to delete them if they are disabled.


You didn't mention you were going to clean them, hence the comment


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> What I mean is enable them, make sure they are not running, run Asus Cleaner as admin, then the services will be gone. The whole point of doing this is they said the Asus Suite Cleaner complains of then being running then doesn't find the services to delete them if they are disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't mention you were going to clean them, hence the comment
Click to expand...

Yes, but he (or she, I mean who knows for sure) did and I was replying to their earlier posts.









I do admit my response was very vague and I'm glad you commented so I explained properly. You get kudos for that.


----------



## djgar

Life is good and this is fun!









I'm still scratching my head why they released Strix BIOS 1201 five days after 1101 - something must have happened


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Life is good and this is fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still scratching my head why they released Strix BIOS 2101 five days after 1101 - something must have happened


Now you'll have people looking for bios 2101







...typo alert 1201 not 2101

and it would be he for future reference too







thanks for your Help KW.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Now you'll have people looking for bios 2101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...typo alert 1201 not 2101
> 
> and it would be he for future reference too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your Help KW.


Hey, dyslexia is a time honored malfunction which is correctable with an edit


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Life is good and this is fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still scratching my head why they released Strix BIOS 2101 five days after 1101 - something must have happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you'll have people looking for bios 2101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...typo alert 1201 not 2101
> 
> and it would be he for future reference too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your Help KW.
Click to expand...

No trouble. Glad you figured it out. With ASUS Suite I just always uninstall it, don't reboot even though it says I should, run the cleaner right away as admin, it always finds two services, run it again, finds nothing, I'm done, then reboot.


----------



## mbze430

I finally got time to test the 1201 BIOS, and thankfully, it is working without my previous problem with 1003. No more stuck at B9 (using my exact memory settings from 0801).


----------



## kx11

do i have a faulty Mobo ??

installed XONAR STX II on Deluxe-II , the card is recognized by the OS and i installed the drivers and tried almost everything but no sound comes out through my headphones !!!

is it because i have a NVME SSD installed in the M.2 slot ?!!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> do i have a faulty Mobo ??
> 
> installed XONAR STX II on Deluxe-II , the card is recognized by the OS and i installed the drivers and tried almost everything but no sound comes out through my headphones !!!
> 
> is it because i have a NVME SSD installed in the M.2 slot ?!!


i find I sometimes have to disconnect and reconnect my headphones jack to get the device to activate.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> i find I sometimes have to disconnect and reconnect my headphones jack to get the device to activate.


it's not that at all


----------



## Jpmboy

just flashed to R5E-10 bios 1003. Took a little while, but got everything running as it was on bios 0901.
43a42c37m3400c13


----------



## mbze430

question for you guys...

I am running 18x memtest threads... and it keeps crashing the nvidia drivers... what gives?!?!?!? my display keep blinking off, and I can see in the event logger "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered."


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> question for you guys...
> 
> I am running 18x memtest threads... and it keeps crashing the nvidia drivers... what gives?!?!?!? my display keep blinking off, and I can see in the event logger "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered."


If you have Afterburner or Precision X or anything like that running turn it off. Turn off anything you have running at all except MemTest. The Process Manager is your friend.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> question for you guys...
> 
> I am running 18x memtest threads... and it keeps crashing the nvidia drivers... what gives?!?!?!? my display keep blinking off, and I can see in the event logger "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered."


18? A 6900K has 16 threads. run 16 instances of HCIMT and see if it still crashes.


----------



## mbze430

well I have 64GB ram to test, and stupid memtest only gives me 3000mb per thread, it won't let me enter higher than 3000

But the other dood was right, I don't use afterburner to over clock, just for OSD and monitoring, and as soon as I shut down afterburner it works. So weird. I wouldn't think a memory test would have any bearing over GPU drivers.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> well I have 64GB ram to test, and stupid memtest only gives me 3000mb per thread, it won't let me enter higher than 3000
> 
> But the other dood was right, I don't use afterburner to over clock, just for OSD and monitoring, and as soon as I shut down afterburner it works. So weird. I wouldn't think a memory test would have any bearing over GPU drivers.


You want to run 32 instances of MemTest using about 90% of you available RAM. 2x16 threads. But make sure nothing is running as you do. I'd ctrl/alt/del and stop all programs running in task manager. That's what I meant when I said the Process Monitor is your friend.

Stuff running will cause the display driver errors when running MemTest like Afterburner, Precision X and RivaTuner etc.









Edit: I read the second part of your post and you did that. Please don't make me read, I don't want to read.


----------



## mbze430

2x16? **** I ain't got time to enter 2000 32 times! I'll just go with 3000 x 20 or something


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> 2x16? **** I ain't got time to enter 2000 32 times! I'll just go with 3000 x 20 or something


No, 20 times won't test right, has to be 2x16. There is a program you can download I use, I don't recall the name, it'll run MemTest 32 times in one click with the memory settings you choose and tell you how much RAM your using with the RAM setting you choose.

i think it might actually use MemTest Pro for free but I bought MemTest Pro anyways so I have no bones about using it.









I'm not at home to check the name and I'm hesitant to actually name the program anyways if peeps haven't bought MemTest Pro.


----------



## mbze430

I'm cheap (yes even for $5), but yes, with the Pro version you can add command switches. I have a batch that opens 18 instances right now. I have tested this like this before, overnight, and never given me any problems in real world usage; I run multiple VMs on this machine to test VM environments, before real world deployments.

I usually do an overnight run or 500% coverage.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I'm cheap (yes even for $5), but yes, with the Pro version you can add command switches. I have a batch that opens 18 instances right now. I have tested this like this before, overnight, and never given me any problems in real world usage; I run multiple VMs on this machine to test VM environments, before real world deployments.
> 
> I usually do an overnight run or 500% coverage.


Yeah, you can make a batch file, but then you need to manually change each memory setting.

This program I found, think it was on some chinese server, opens it as many times as you want with the memory settings in each one set as you want already and tells you how much RAM it'll use. It's really handy.









Edit: And it has a monitor that shows if any of the MemTests running has had an error.


----------



## mbze430

share it bruh! share it! lol


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Both 1003 and 1103 are showing a MTRRs error in the Event log for me every time the Computer goes to sleep , not sure if that is what they mean about "Power Issues" , I haven't loaded 1201 to test yet....I am not sure if it s CPU error or a RAM error , perhaps you guys could look in the Event log ,especially after Sleep , and see if it is just me? in which case I may need any other RMA., I was hoping it was a Bios Issue. Perhaps I need to disable Hibernation?
> 
> Description:
> The system firmware has changed the processor's memory type range registers (MTRRs) across a sleep state transition (S4). This can result in reduced resume performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Practically any piece of connected hardware can cause this issue. I'm not sure why you are concentrating on the BIOS for this. Disable Hibernation and then check for the error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because for me it seems to have appeared with bios 1003......
> 
> and I already disable Fast Startup to get WOL to work with this MB and am hoping not to have to disable Hibernation altogether.
> 
> KB.
Click to expand...

I have put Bios 1201 on my X99A-II and still have the MTRRs Error in Event Viewer (Kernel-Power #137 event) when the Computer goes to Sleep , even with Hibernation disabled via _powercfg -h off_. It is ocassionally also reported when it wakes up it seems too.

Not sure what to try next or if there is anything I can do about it actually....I am not running AiSuite but not sure if one of the other HW Monitoring programs could cause this ? or if my thinking it is a Bios issue is perhaps correct.

KB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> well I have 64GB ram to test, and stupid memtest only gives me 3000mb per thread, it won't let me enter higher than 3000
> 
> But the other dood was right, I don't use afterburner to over clock, just for OSD and monitoring, and as soon as I shut down afterburner it works. So weird. I wouldn't think a memory test would have any bearing over GPU drivers.


yeah - you can use 2x actual threads.. this will cause some execution pacing, but it will do the job (I'm not 100% positive it would actually be faster than actual threads)... really would be best to just use GSAT. I have 64GB of ram also. Memtest is just too slow no matter how many instances you use.

but c'mon guys. $5 for a good tool is too much? That attitude certainly is not promising. And that pirated front end... I'm sure you wouldn't appreciate it if the tables were reversed.


----------



## cookiesowns

Yeah don't use the pirates front end. The $5 for memtest is totally worth it.

A simple 1 second .bat script with the pro is so much easier when stress testing ram. Especially when pushing the envelope.


----------



## mbze430

I came home from work and it had done bout 1200% coverage with memtest. lol but no errors. But I decided to give the Google Stress test a run. I think I am just going to start using that as well.if ASUS is only recommending an hour of this test, it is a whole lot faster. Thanks for the recommendation

On another note... with the new 1201 BIOS.. my VCCSA only needed to be at .110 offset which is only .980v to power up 64GB @ 3000 16-18-17-37. (this kit is 2400mhz @ 15-15-15-35)


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Yeah don't use the pirates front end. The $5 for memtest is totally worth it.
> 
> A simple 1 second .bat script with the pro is so much easier when stress testing ram. Especially when pushing the envelope.


I paid $10 for Deluxe - just boot off a CD


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Yeah don't use the pirates front end. The $5 for memtest is totally worth it.
> 
> A simple 1 second .bat script with the pro is so much easier when stress testing ram. Especially when pushing the envelope.
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $10 for Deluxe - just boot off a CD
Click to expand...

1997 called, said they wanted their CD ROM back.

jokes aside, does it perform faster booting from CD/USB?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1997 called, said they wanted their CD ROM back.
> 
> jokes aside, does it perform faster booting from CD/USB?


16GB takes ~5 hours. 32GB takes ~24hrs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> 16GB takes ~5 hours. 32GB takes ~24hrs.


an 64 GB takes... an epoch.


----------



## Kimir

While GSAT on linux, completely free, takes 2 hours (or whatever the time you set it to run).


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> While GSAT on linux, completely free, takes 2 hours (or whatever the time you set it to run).


Hence why we all (well, at least many) use GSAT now


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> . I think I am just going to start using that as well.if ASUS is only recommending an hour of this test, it is a whole lot faster. Thanks for the recommendation


1 hour is the minimum. 2 hours is preferred.


----------



## mbze430

I actually ended up doing 2hrs for safety. But GSAT picks up bad timing and settings fairly quick.. I LIKE! Better than sitting 8hrs+


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I actually ended up doing 2hrs for safety. But GSAT picks up bad timing and settings fairly quick.. I LIKE! Better than sitting 8hrs+


^^ This!


----------



## Balozaibar

hey guys, i have a big problem.My pc will not start anymore after a forced shutdown. When i disconnected the power cable and plugged back in I noticed that on my mobo (ASUS X99-A/USB 3.1) pwr_led was blinking but no boot. I've tried to power up my PSU externally (paper clip method) and psu fan starts spinning. You can see 



 that pwr_led blinks but no boot. I suspect my PSU is dead, on my mobo manual it doesn't say a single word about pwr_led blinking. Thanks !


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balozaibar*
> 
> hey guys, i have a big problem.My pc will not start anymore after a forced shutdown. When i disconnected the power cable and plugged back in I noticed that on my mobo (ASUS X99-A/USB 3.1) pwr_led was blinking but no boot. I've tried to power up my PSU externally (paper clip method) and psu fan starts spinning. You can see
> 
> 
> 
> that pwr_led blinks but no boot. I suspect my PSU is dead, on my mobo manual it doesn't say a single word about pwr_led blinking. Thanks !


Don't you have any Q-Code to which you can refer ?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Hence why we all (well, at least many) use GSAT now


Yes, not all








Still sticking with HCI MemTest


----------



## Balozaibar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Don't you have any Q-Code to which you can refer ?


My motherboard can't reach q-code, only pwr_led blinks when i connect 24 pin cable to my motherboard. Pressing pwr button does nothing at this point


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balozaibar*
> 
> My motherboard can't reach q-code, only pwr_led blinks when i connect 24 pin cable to my motherboard. Pressing pwr button does nothing at this point


RMA...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balozaibar*
> 
> My motherboard can't reach q-code, only pwr_led blinks when i connect 24 pin cable to my motherboard. Pressing pwr button does nothing at this point


before RMA, you should check that PSU.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

If I want to install GSAT, I will need to install Linux Mint, then run GSAT?

As I am running Windows 10 64, shall I create a separate partition on my bootable M.2 drive, install Linux Mint, then GSAT?

Or can I run Mint via a USB drive?

Cheers


----------



## mbze430

you can run any Linux Live CD. I prefer Ubuntu, so I am using Ubuntu Mate via a 8GB USB. You don't even need a GUI, if you are handy with Linux.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> you can run any Linux Live CD. I prefer Ubuntu, so I am using Ubuntu Mate via a 8GB USB. You don't even need a GUI, if you are handy with Linux.


Never touched Linux in my life, sorry. Sad I know. I have no idea what or how.

Thank you for the info, I appreciate it.

Cheers


----------



## Balozaibar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> before RMA, you should check that PSU.


I've already ordered a new Corsair rm650x, it should arrive today (my old VS650 is 3 years old). Before RMA i will try to power up my x99-a with this new one


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> you can run any Linux Live CD. I prefer Ubuntu, so I am using Ubuntu Mate via a 8GB USB. You don't even need a GUI, if you are handy with Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> Never touched Linux in my life, sorry. Sad I know. I have no idea what or how.
> 
> Thank you for the info, I appreciate it.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Easiest way to test memory in Linux.

Download this Puppy Linux ISO.

http://ftp.nluug.nl/ftp/pub/os/Linux/distr/puppylinux/puppy-tahr/iso/tahrpup%20-6.0-CE/tahr64-6.0.5.iso

Make USB With Rufus 'MBR for CSM/UEFI' option. https://rufus.akeo.ie/

Enable CSM and Fastboot in BIOS, and change in BIOS Secure Boot to 'Other O/S', boot from USB NOT using the UEFI option in BIOS, , search stressapptest in Puppy Package Manager, install it, profit!! Also in Puppy Package Manager install Gnome Terminal as the one comes with Puppy you cannot copy and paste commands into it easily. In the Puppy Package Manager be sure to update the repos in the wrench/screwdriver icon as well to find all the apps I mention. I installed the Gnome Screenshot app as well.









Don't even need to install to hard disk, it runs from the USB. When you reboot choose the Save file option to the USB Puppy is on or if you boot into it again you'll need to reinstall stressapptest and gnome terminal again.

It also works with Titan X's and other NVidia cards that people with Linux Mint have trouble installing the O/S.









Once installed open "Terminal" and copy/paste the following: stressapptest -W -s 3600
This will run the stressapp for one hour. The test will log any errors as it runs.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Easiest way to test memory in Linux.
> 
> Download this Puppy Linux ISO.
> 
> http://ftp.nluug.nl/ftp/pub/os/Linux/distr/puppylinux/puppy-tahr/iso/tahrpup%20-6.0-CE/tahr64-6.0.5.iso
> 
> Make USB With Rufus 'MBR for CSM/UEFI' option. https://rufus.akeo.ie/


I've never got this to work no matter what I do, it can never find the puppy sfs during boot.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Easiest way to test memory in Linux.
> 
> Download this Puppy Linux ISO.
> 
> http://ftp.nluug.nl/ftp/pub/os/Linux/distr/puppylinux/puppy-tahr/iso/tahrpup%20-6.0-CE/tahr64-6.0.5.iso
> 
> Make USB With Rufus 'MBR for CSM/UEFI' option. https://rufus.akeo.ie/
> 
> 
> 
> I've never got this to work no matter what I do, it can never find the puppy sfs during boot.
Click to expand...

Did you try the ISO in that link?

I've had trouble with other versions of Puppy and Jpmboy just used that one for his Titan X Pascals and it worked for him on a 4GB USB.
And remember you need to enable 'Fast Boot', 'Enable CSM' AND change Secure Boot to 'Other O/S' all in BIOS or it won't boot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> If I want to install GSAT, I will need to install Linux Mint, then run GSAT?
> 
> As I am running Windows 10 64, shall I create a separate partition on my bootable M.2 drive, install Linux Mint, then GSAT?
> 
> Or can I run Mint via a USB drive?
> 
> Cheers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I've never got this to work no matter what I do, it can never find the puppy sfs during boot.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/2960_20#post_25586850'

works fine. I have not had to set "Other OS" on several machines.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@Jpmboy @KedarWolf

Sorted, it was very picky on what usb port I could use, I had to use my front USB 2.0, wouldn't work in any of the rear ports.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> If I want to install GSAT, I will need to install Linux Mint, then run GSAT?
> 
> As I am running Windows 10 64, shall I create a separate partition on my bootable M.2 drive, install Linux Mint, then GSAT?
> 
> Or can I run Mint via a USB drive?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I've never got this to work no matter what I do, it can never find the puppy sfs during boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/2960_20#post_25586850'
> 
> works fine. I have not had to set "Other OS" on several machines.
Click to expand...

Yes, you're right, Jpmboy, I just tested it on my X99-A II, works just fine with Secure Boot on UEFI. I had read somewhere other O/S was the way to go with certain distros and never tested it any other way.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yes, you're right, Jpmboy, I just tested it on my X99-A II, works just fine with Secure Boot on UEFI. I had read somewhere other O/S was the way to go with certain distros and never tested it any other way.


thanks for the OP... just freed up at least 1 SSD.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have not had to set "Other OS" on several machines.


Hello

Secure Boot requires at least class 2 UEFI. If CSM is set to enabled this setting is irrelevant.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Spoke too soon, after a reboot with the USB stick in the same port it can't find the sfs file, yet I can boot in any usb port using any usb stick when using Mint.
Go figure.

Edit:
This is written from a live Mint USB I created, it just worked.

I used to love puppy, was using it in it's early days, sucks I can't get it working properly now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Secure Boot requires at least class 2 UEFI. If CSM is set to enabled this setting is irrelevant.


Class 2 UEFI?








yeah - I have CSM enabled on all these rigs.


----------



## kx11

can the wi-fi stuff Asus packed in the mobo box be used with my PC to replace my Linksys router and broadcast wi-fi in the house ?!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> can the wi-fi stuff Asus packed in the mobo box be used with my PC to replace my Linksys router and broadcast wi-fi in the house ?!


Function as a repeater or access point? possibly the later.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Function as a repeater or access point? possibly the later.


hmm interesting , my linksys 4500E doesn't cover more than 2 rooms , hopefully that thing can do better


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> hmm interesting , my linksys 4500E doesn't cover more than 2 rooms , hopefully that thing can do better


there are much more powerful wifi access points available. I have one that covers nearly 200 yrds to push and receive from an outbuilding on the property. Has a fairly narrow broadcast cone up close, but covers a huge area at distance. Check TP-Link products.








I'm using this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA8UC34Z7834&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleKWLess&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleKWLess-_-DSA-_-CategoryPages-_-NA&gclid=CjwKEAjw7ZHABRCTr_DV4_ejvgQSJACr-YcwREocuILxCPtRRuIcYzKFSWp4RfXV7yYICIjAGkbjgRoCqE7w_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## pharaohspaw

(worth a shot I guess...)

Does anybody have a lead on getting retail-packaged Asus Fan Extension Card kits?

I had looked into these in summer 2015 but this was before they did the production run of them sometime later and so word was spotty if at all as to whether they were available, ever would be, and would even work with the X99-E WS.

New Egg has them listed but out of stock.

Have 2 rigs running X99-E WS's and I'd love to get me paws on a couple. Just can't find any. Anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> (worth a shot I guess...)
> 
> Does anybody have a lead on getting retail-packaged Asus Fan Extension Card kits?
> 
> I had looked into these in summer 2015 but this was before they did the production run of them sometime later and so word was spotty if at all as to whether they were available, ever would be, and would even work with the X99-E WS.
> 
> New Egg has them listed but out of stock.
> 
> Have 2 rigs running X99-E WS's and I'd love to get me paws on a couple. Just can't find any. Anywhere.
> 
> Thanks


Last time I checked EBay had them.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> (worth a shot I guess...)
> 
> Does anybody have a lead on getting retail-packaged Asus Fan Extension Card kits?
> 
> I had looked into these in summer 2015 but this was before they did the production run of them sometime later and so word was spotty if at all as to whether they were available, ever would be, and would even work with the X99-E WS.
> 
> New Egg has them listed but out of stock.
> 
> Have 2 rigs running X99-E WS's and I'd love to get me paws on a couple. Just can't find any. Anywhere.
> 
> Thanks


I've been looking for one myself!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> hmm interesting , my linksys 4500E doesn't cover more than 2 rooms , hopefully that thing can do better


Just grab a second hand AC68U or AC86U, that'll do the job fine. MU-MIMO is still in its infancy, so don't worry about that. TP-Link Archer series are good ones too.


----------



## xixou

Hi Guys,
last bios update (3402) for the X99 deluxe v1 reports lower TPD usage that before.
I have checked against the electricity power usage meter as well, it is not correct anymore.
Did you also noticed this ?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> (worth a shot I guess...)
> 
> Does anybody have a lead on getting retail-packaged Asus Fan Extension Card kits?
> 
> I had looked into these in summer 2015 but this was before they did the production run of them sometime later and so word was spotty if at all as to whether they were available, ever would be, and would even work with the X99-E WS.
> 
> New Egg has them listed but out of stock.
> 
> Have 2 rigs running X99-E WS's and I'd love to get me paws on a couple. Just can't find any. Anywhere.
> 
> Thanks


PM me. I have a few of these cards that I can dig up.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Last time I checked EBay had them.


Unfortunately I've not been able to find any there either. A few weeks back when I looked, I saw where New Egg (Canada) had a listing there but they were out of stock same as New Egg USA.









I really wish Asus would make some more of these and make them easier to find. I can't imagine they would have any trouble selling them.

_Short of that if anybody has any known-good ones they would be willing to part with and has the cables, etc. it comes with please PM me. *Thanks!*_


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Last time I checked EBay had them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I've not been able to find any there either. A few weeks back when I looked, I saw where New Egg (Canada) had a listing there but they were out of stock same as New Egg USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish Asus would make some more of these and make them easier to find. I can't imagine they would have any trouble selling them.
> 
> _Short of that if anybody has any known-good ones they would be willing to part with and has the cables, etc. it comes with please PM me. *Thanks!*_
Click to expand...

http://www.microcenter.com/product/467190/Fan_Extension_Card

Phone first though, says may not be in stock.


----------



## mbze430

cool! thanks! google search never even came up with it from MicroCenter. Purcahsed!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> cool! thanks! google search never even came up with it from MicroCenter. Purcahsed!


Did you phone first like I suggested. That link said it may not be in stock, why I said phone first.


----------



## mbze430

I ordered it to be shipped, so if they send me an email stating backorder is fine, as long they can fill it.
if they can't fill it then I'll ask for my money back on my card


----------



## pharaohspaw

KedarWolf thank you for sharing. In all of my searching I never found MicroCenter having them either. Will get in touch with them.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> (worth a shot I guess...)
> 
> Does anybody have a lead on getting retail-packaged Asus Fan Extension Card kits?
> 
> I had looked into these in summer 2015 but this was before they did the production run of them sometime later and so word was spotty if at all as to whether they were available, ever would be, and would even work with the X99-E WS.
> 
> New Egg has them listed but out of stock.
> 
> Have 2 rigs running X99-E WS's and I'd love to get me paws on a couple. Just can't find any. Anywhere.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked EBay had them.
Click to expand...

you can get from newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813995054 but they out of stock here is a listing on e bay http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-FAN-EXTENSION-CARD-FOR-ASUS-X99-DELUXE-ORIGINAL-ONE-WITH-SCREWS-NEW-ONE-/252057648433


----------



## mbze430

newegg has been out of stock longer than the one on ebay being ending in Aug lol I have been on the "notification" list from newegg forever!


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> newegg has been out of stock longer than the one on ebay being ending in Aug lol I have been on the "notification" list from newegg forever!


wow i don't understand why it is so hard to get one of those that why win i upgraded to x99 i got the x99 deluxe 2 the fan card came with


----------



## Hennessey

Hey guys... just gonna leave this post here as I had to trouble shoot this out the last 2 days and I found a solution for my end... so if it benefits someone else then lets do it!

Okay so I recently had an issue with this code... and I'm sure most the people that have/had this code find it nearly impossible to find anything on the web that actually works. This thread is to hopefully help you out. (This is my first time doing something like that so correct me if I am wrong!)

What is the code and what does it mean?
There is some form of issue with the memory that will cause the computer not to post or go into bios. (In my case it was the bios)

Trouble shooting steps:
Check each individual ram on the slots of the mobo.
Pull the cmos battery for 10+ minutes and try replacing. (This will clear your bios settings so you may have luck here)
Bios flashback via a usb... please google this step if you do it..
Check your power connections
PULL YOUR BIOS CHIP OUT AND RESEAT IT (this may not work in some cases)

Common issues that I've read:
Bios will be in an infinite loop
Computer will not post
Everything works but no display

Possibilities that may be at hand
Bios is corrupted
RAM is dying/not supported with the board
Memory controller died in your cpu
Mother board is bricked.

If you are not able to fix the following with the cmos trick or the bios chip PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE just RMA the board before you spend tons of money throwing parts at it unless you have the ability to use a test bench with working components!!!!

Now he's what actually worked for me:
Luckily I had a second motherboard (same model... I bent some pins.. shame on me) and I swapped the bios chips out. Powered it and luckily mine went into bios and then booted.

Please if you do find something that works, please feel free to post it here. I can not tell you how many countless hours I spent trying to correct this issue.

Thank you for the time.


----------



## digix

Someone knows you recommend for asus x99 strix and 5820k
to 4.3 GHz for core manual setting, is better enable c-state or disable what parameters?
c6 setting non rerention state?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> Someone knows you recommend for asus x99 strix and 5820k
> to 4.3 GHz for core manual setting, is better enable c-state or disable what parameters?
> c6 setting non rerention state?


I only enabled C1. YMMV ...


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I only enabled C1. YMMV ...


and all other c-states parameters of auto or disable?

and Windows 10 you can set balanced for energy savings and what values for minimum and maximum processor?


----------



## Testing12

Can anyone tell me which SATA ports are controlled by the Intel chip and which are controlled by the ASmedia chip on the ASUS x99 Deluxe II motherboard?

Thanks for any help&#8230;


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Can anyone tell me which SATA ports are controlled by the Intel chip and which are controlled by the ASmedia chip on the ASUS x99 Deluxe II motherboard?
> 
> Thanks for any help&#8230;


it's in your manual page 1-4 and 1-5.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's in your manual page 1-4 and 1-5.


At pages 1-4 and 1-5 , this is socket and memory dimm topics.


----------



## Kimir

Try 1-21 then. It's in the manual anyway.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> and all other c-states parameters of auto or disable?
> 
> and Windows 10 you can set balanced for energy savings and what values for minimum and maximum processor?


C3/C6 disabled, package on auto.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I only enabled C1. YMMV ...
> 
> 
> 
> and all other c-states parameters of auto or disable?
> 
> and Windows 10 you can set balanced for energy savings and what values for minimum and maximum processor?
Click to expand...

If I recall correctly you don't need to need Min/Max your CPU in Power Options in Control panel with C-States enabled, it'll down volt even if you don't, but I may be wrong about that.









I know if you're maxing out your CPU overclock it's better to 5% minimum in Power Options with C-States disabled and adaptive/offset voltages on the CPU/cache etc. instead of C-states. It helps keep your system stable when maxing out your OC.









Edit: Anyone else need to post first , then correct the numerous typos one at time when you do obsessively.









I have CDO, that's the same as OCD, but with the letters in alphabetical order, THE WAY THEY SHOULD BE.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> At pages 1-4 and 1-5 , this is socket and memory dimm topics.


I think this implies that 1 and 2 are the ASMedia controlled ones, though the manual is not specific. (from bios info page 3-24)


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> At pages 1-4 and 1-5 , this is socket and memory dimm topics.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this implies that 1 and 2 are the ASMedia controlled ones, though the manual is not specific. (from bios info page 3-24)
Click to expand...

What I would do is make sure all controllers are enabled, then start plugging a sata drive or two in different ports, start PC,then check to see if Intel or Asmedia are being used in the BIOS to be sure. I'd start with a top and bottom port first, usually Intel are top and Asmedia are bottom ports.









And on my X99-A II I found two separate ports above the main rows of them, there is a space between the two top and all the bottom ones. The two top are Intel for sure on that board.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> At pages 1-4 and 1-5 , this is socket and memory dimm topics.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I think this implies that 1 and 2 are the ASMedia controlled ones, though the manual is not specific. (from bios info page 3-24)


check these similar pages in the II manual (this is from the I manual):


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> At pages 1-4 and 1-5 , this is socket and memory dimm topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I think this implies that 1 and 2 are the ASMedia controlled ones, though the manual is not specific. (from bios info page 3-24)
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> check these similar pages in the II manual (this is from the I manual):
Click to expand...

Best answer above from JPMboy!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Best answer above from JPMboy!!!


there's only Intel ports?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Best answer above from JPMboy!!!


On Deluxe-II, there is not the line 9 of layout content board.
There is only mentioned the line 8 with Intel chipset
it seems that all are controlled by Intel Chipset only.
I went into Bios of my Deluxe-II and there is only "Asmedia USB3.1 controller" option and not "Asmedia SATA controller" option


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> On Deluxe-II, there is not the line 9 of layout content board.
> There is only mentioned the line 8 with Intel chipset
> it seems that all are controlled by Intel Chipset only.
> I went into Bios of my Deluxe-II and there is only "Asmedia USB3.1 controller" option and not "Asmedia SATA controller" option


there's only Intel ports like the manual says.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there's only Intel ports like the manual says.


Your manual screenshot is for Deluxe, not Deluxe-II








so, apparently, there is Asmedia and Intel ports on Deluxe and only Intel ports on Deluxe-II


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> On Deluxe-II, there is not the line 9 of layout content board.
> There is only mentioned the line 8 with Intel chipset
> it seems that all are controlled by Intel Chipset only.
> I went into Bios of my Deluxe-II and there is only "Asmedia USB3.1 controller" option and not "Asmedia SATA controller" option


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there's only Intel ports like the manual says.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Your manual screenshot is for Deluxe, not Deluxe-II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, apparently, there is Asmedia and Intel ports on Deluxe and only Intel ports on Deluxe-II


It's as Jpmboy said - he's got a Sabertooth, not a Deluxe!

EDIT: Oops! My bad . Wrong user system! But still as Jpmboy said - Deluxe II no Asmedia Sata.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> It's as Jpmboy said - he's got a Sabertooth, not a Deluxe!
> 
> EDIT: Oops! My bad . Wrong user system!


Initially, we answer to a question from Testing12 on Deluxe-II concerning those SATA cotrollers


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Initially, we answer to a question from Testing12 on Deluxe-II concerning those SATA cotrollers


And dully noted!


----------



## springs113

rampage 5 edition 10
5930k stock
ddr4 2800mhz
512 850 pro
840 evo 250 gb
1200w seasonic platinum

I woke up a few times with oc failed error or whatever, system asking that f1 at boot option...It's been happening for quite some time now. I decided to upgrade my bios to the 1003. I decided to go raid my drives. Following the instructions to do so, however there are no Intel Rapid Storage Technology option anywhere to be found. What gives?


----------



## djgar

You need to set the SATA storage option in the BIOS to RAID, then next boot you get the Intel storage firmware screen before the BIOS screen, where you an set the RAID volumes.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You need to set the SATA storage option in the BIOS to RAID, then next boot you get the Intel storage firmware screen before the BIOS screen, where you an set the RAID volumes.


I have and set the drive to raid, CSM to disable like it said to do, then reboot like it also stated. The Intel Rapid Storage Tech is supposed to be located within the advance menu in by bios. I don't see it at all. I can't be going crazy oat least not yet.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I have and set the drive to raid, CSM to disable like it said to do, then reboot like it also stated. The Intel Rapid Storage Tech is supposed to be located within the advance menu in by bios. I don't see it at all. I can't be going crazy oat least not yet.


I believe the only way to get it to show in the BIOS is to use the EZ Tuning wizard to set up the RAID. I don't so I don't get it in the BIOS, I use the Intel firmware screens before the BIOS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I believe the only way to get it to show in the BIOS is to use the EZ Tuning wizard to set up the RAID. I don't so I don't get it in the BIOS, I use the Intel firmware screens before the BIOS.


^^ this is the best way to do it. Cntrl-I.


----------



## GRABibus

During the last 8 days, I got 2 times the same problem :

When I rebooted, I couldn't post (Black screen) with Q code 95 => PCI Bus Resquest resources.
I have to shut down PC with power supply switch and the restart.

I didn't find anything useful on google.

Today, I had this thing when I rebooted after NVIDIA Drivers install.

The first time it occured was one week ago after a reboot, but I don't really remeber if it was alos after NVIDIA driver install..maybe...

PS : I found also completely randomly that this occurs also when I set in Bios :
Cache => Manual
Value => Auto

Then I do F10 and restart=> Then, PC doesn't start => Q code 95

I am here obliged to Clear C MOS to restart.

Any help and advices would be appreciated.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> During the last 8 days, I got 2 times the same problem :
> 
> When I rebooted, I couldn't post (Black screen) with Q code 95 => PCI Bus Resquest resources.
> I have to shut down PC with power supply switch and the restart.
> 
> I didn't find anything useful on google.
> 
> Today, I had this thing when I rebooted after NVIDIA Drivers install.
> 
> The first time it occured was one week ago after a reboot, but I don't really remeber if it was alos after NVIDIA driver install..maybe...
> 
> *PS : I found also completely randomly that this occurs also when I set in Bios :
> Cache => Manual
> Value => Auto*
> 
> Then I do F10 and restart=> Then, PC doesn't start => Q code 95
> 
> I am here obliged to Clear C MOS to restart.
> 
> Any help and advices would be appreciated.


when you did this, did.do you have CPU SVID disabled?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> when you did this, did.do you have CPU SVID disabled?


Yes, it is disabled for my overclock, as DRAM Svid support also


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Yes, it is disabled for my overclock, as DRAM Svid support also


if you switch voltage control for cache to Auto, the cpu needs to com with the power section... CPU SVID should be on auto or better on enabled.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you switch voltage control for cache to Auto, the cpu needs to com with the power section... CPU SVID should be on auto or better on enabled.


I just tried :
Cache => Manual
Value => Auto
CPU Svid and RAM Svid => Enabled or auto

Same thing....

it is the fact to combine Cache in Manual mode and value to Auto which makes this....

at least this is reproductible and no other configuration in bios is doing this.

But for my both reboots, any idea ?
Is this linked to PCIE ?
it happened 2 hours ago when I rebooted after reinstallation of 373.06 nvidia drivers.

It happened one week ago also, and I am wondering if it didn't happen also when I irebooted afetr installing the same set of drivers...But i am not sure


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I just tried :
> Cache => Manual
> Value => Auto
> CPU Svid and RAM Svid => Enabled or auto
> 
> Same thing....
> 
> it is the fact to combine Cache in Manual mode and value to Auto which makes this....
> 
> at least this is reproductible and no other configuration in bios is doing this.
> 
> But for my both reboots, any idea ?
> Is this linked to PCIE ?
> it happened 2 hours ago when I rebooted after reinstallation of 373.06 nvidia drivers.
> 
> It happened one week ago also, and I am wondering if it didn't happen also when I irebooted afetr installing the same set of drivers...But i am not sure


I'd really need to see bios screenshots.. if it is related to a bios setting. Otherwise, i'd just be guessing.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'd really need to see bios screenshots.. if it is related to a bios setting. Otherwise, i'd just be guessing.


Here they are :

You have here the "Q code 95" error when I make F10 with these settings
=> CPU Cache voltage = Manual
=> CPU Cache voltage override => Auto

This is the only configuration where I have Code 95 issue with CPU Svid and RAM Svid disabled.


----------



## Kimir

Can't see nothing, they are so tiny.








I don't know how can you upload just the thumbnails, but you did it.


----------



## GRABibus

Under windows, 24/7, CPU Cache voltage is on offset mode with CPU Svid and RAM Svid disabled.
This is in this case that I got Q code 95 2 times in 8 days when I rebooted 2 times..
=> 1 time afetr installing 373.06 NV drivers (Today)
=> 1 time one week ago..After rebooting but I don't remember if it was after installing NV drivers also.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Can't see nothing, they are so tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how can you upload just the thumbnails, but you did it.


i reloaded


----------



## Testing12

Thanks everyone who tried to help with the ASUS x99 Deluxe II Intel vs. ASMedia SATA port question. I really appreciate it.
I did in fact look through the manual prior to posting the question and as near as I could tell, there didn't seem to be any SATA ports controlled by the ASMedia chip. However, I saw a video where the presenter said there were some ports being controlled by the ASMedia chip. Thus, my question.
I guess I can conclude all 10 of the SATA ports are being controlled by the Intel chip set.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Thanks everyone who tried to help with the ASUS x99 Deluxe II Intel vs. ASMedia SATA port question. I really appreciate it.
> I did in fact look through the manual prior to posting the question and as near as I could tell, there didn't seem to be any SATA ports controlled by the ASMedia chip. However, I saw a video where the presenter said there were some ports being controlled by the ASMedia chip. Thus, my question.
> I guess I can conclude all 10 of the SATA ports are being controlled by the Intel chip set.


Yes, only USB3.1 are controlled by Asmedia on Deluxe-II


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Here they are :
> 
> You have here the "Q code 95" error when I make F10 with these settings
> => CPU Cache voltage = Manual
> => CPU Cache voltage override => Auto
> 
> This is the only configuration where I have Code 95 issue with CPU Svid and RAM Svid disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Manual override and Auto? Change "Manual" to Auto. Might fix it... but I would not expect "Auto" voltage to work well with cache set that high... actually, I would NEVER use Auto voltage with that level OC.
Also - CPU VCCIO is quite high. Surprised it needs that much.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Manual override and Auto? Change "Manual" to Auto. Might fix it... but I would not expect "Auto" voltage to work well with cache set that high... actually, I would NEVER use Auto voltage with that level OC.
> Also - CPU VCCIO is quite high. Surprised it needs that much.


My 24/7 setting for cache is not auto. It is set to offset mode, with +0.322V offset => Vcache=1.2V.

I just wanted to get your opinion on this Q code 95 when Cache is on Manual override and Auto .

Concerning my other Q code=95 when I have rebooted my computer, I had my 24/7 oveclock set with cache set to offset.

So, no idea here why ?

Can it be that when Svid support=Didabled (CPU and RAM), sometimes this Q code 95 can appear ?

Interesting to notice : when Q code 95 appears when making Manual for cache and Auto for value, the POST State led VGA_LED near the 24-pin connector stays lighted on (white color).
so, this Q code 95 is linked to PCI-E resources and then graphic card.

I would like to reproduce this Q code 95 hang when I am under Windows and when I reboot my computer (As it happened yesterday when rebooting after 373.06 NVIDIA drivers installation), to see if VGA_LEd is also lighted on.
I am pretty sure yes.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Thanks everyone who tried to help with the ASUS x99 Deluxe II Intel vs. ASMedia SATA port question. I really appreciate it.
> I did in fact look through the manual prior to posting the question and as near as I could tell, there didn't seem to be any SATA ports controlled by the ASMedia chip. However, I saw a video where the presenter said there were some ports being controlled by the ASMedia chip. Thus, my question.
> I guess I can conclude all 10 of the SATA ports are being controlled by the Intel chip set.


Typically ASUS uses a different color on the sata ports if they use a different controller, dark red vs light red, black vs grey
This may not always hold true and the manual should tell the truth


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> My 24/7 setting for cache is not auto. It is set to offset mode, with +0.322V offset => Vcache=1.2V.
> *
> I just wanted to get your opinion on this Q code 95 when Cache is on Manual override and Auto .*
> 
> Concerning my other Q code=95 when I have rebooted my computer, I had my 24/7 oveclock set with cache set to offset.
> 
> So, no idea here why ?
> 
> Can it be that when Svid support=Didabled (CPU and RAM), sometimes this Q code 95 can appear ?
> 
> Interesting to notice : when Q code 95 appears when making Manual for cache and Auto for value, the POST State led VGA_LED near the 24-pin connector stays lighted on (white color).
> so, this Q code 95 is linked to PCI-E resources and then graphic card.
> 
> I would like to reproduce this Q code 95 hang when I am under Windows and when I reboot my computer (As it happened yesterday when rebooting after 373.06 NVIDIA drivers installation), to see if VGA_LEd is also lighted on.
> I am pretty sure yes.


erm, i gave you my opinion. Manual override and Auto at 4.5 cache is dumb.








and no, the LED you indicate can come from several things including pcie. seems that this is a problem only when you change settings to bad ones (manual and auto)... so don;t do that.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm, i gave you my opinion. Manual override and Auto at 4.5 cache is dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no, the LED you indicate can come from several things including pcie. seems that this is a problem only when you change settings to bad ones (manual and auto)... so don;t do that.


No, when I had q code 95 by only rebooting the computer, I had cache at offset mode.
This is what I explain above


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> No, when I had q code 95 by only rebooting the computer, I had cache at offset mode.
> This is what I explain above


either lower the cache multiplier or raise cache voltage and see if it continues to occur.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> either lower the cache multiplier or raise cache voltage and see if it continues to occur.


Ok, this was also one of my option.
As this occured rarely, only for 2 reboots for maybe more than 50 reboots, I will have to be patient to see if raising Vcache really helps


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Ok, this was also one of my option.
> As this occured rarely, only for 2 reboots for maybe more than 50 reboots, I will have to be patient to see if raising Vcache really helps


I'd lower cache from 45 to 44. no difference in 99% of performance measures.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *I'd lower cache from 45 to 44.* no difference in 99% of performance measures.


Why ?


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Typically ASUS uses a different color on the sata ports if they use a different controller, dark red vs light red, black vs grey
> This may not always hold true and the manual should tell the truth


Interesting, I didn't know that.

I've now had a look at both the x99 Deluxe and x99 Deluxe II in pics on the web and noticed a difference in color (sometimes difficult to see depending on camera and lighting used).

According to its manual, the x99 Deluxe uses the ASMedia controller for 7-pin SATA6G_E12/SATAEXPRESS_E1. It looks like the housing area for those ports are lighter gray as compared to the dark gray (or black) of the Intel ports. However, it looks like the ASMedia chip only controls the bottom ports of this area while the top ports are controlled by the Intel chip set:



The x99 Deluxe II manual, on the other hand, makes no mention of the ASMedia controller in reference to the SATA ports. And, I notice that all of the ports' housing is dark gray/black in color:



Bottom line: I guess this is an upgrade from the original Deluxe to the Deluxe II that doesn't get much attention.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Why ?


before raising vcache further than you already have it.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> before raising vcache further than you already have it.


OK.
I lower from 4.5 to 4.4.
I keep same Cache voltage as for 4.5GHz cache.
I try this one month at least , before concluding it helps.

it is my second Deluxe II and I never had this with the former one, with 4.5GHz cache and same voltage...

Maybe, it is not Cache issue...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> OK.
> I lower from 4.5 to 4.4.
> I keep same Cache voltage as for 4.5GHz cache.
> I try this one month at least , before concluding it helps.
> 
> it is my second Deluxe II and I never had this with the former one, with 4.5GHz cache and same voltage...
> 
> Maybe, it is not Cache issue...


it may not be, just need to eliminate one source of the error at a time. I can cause my R5E and R5E-10 to hang at the PCIE led by setting cache incorrectly.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I believe the only way to get it to show in the BIOS is to use the EZ Tuning wizard to set up the RAID. I don't so I don't get it in the BIOS, I use the Intel firmware screens before the BIOS.


Naw. If you want the UEFI version of RST CSM must be fully disabled. Then it'll boot in UEFI mode. There might also be a storage OPROM setting under system agent or onboard devices depending on board and BIOS version

If OPROM is enabled but CSM is on you will get the legacy OPROM after bios. ( control I )

Personally I use the EFI version as boot times are way faster and I like secure boot / fast boot for reasons.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Naw. If you want the UEFI version of RST CSM must be fully disabled. Then it'll boot in UEFI mode. There might also be a storage OPROM setting under system agent or onboard devices depending on board and BIOS version
> 
> If OPROM is enabled but CSM is on you will get the legacy OPROM after bios. ( control I )
> 
> Personally I use the EFI version as boot times are way faster and I like secure boot / fast boot for reasons.


Thanks for the heads-up on using UEFI Windows to get the RST setup in the BIOS, but I still prefer the Intel OPROM for low-level management of my RAID, and the extra 2 seconds of the screen doesn't bother me. Without fast boot it only takes me 20-25 seconds to login screen, so no big deal.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up on using UEFI Windows to get the RST setup in the BIOS, but I still prefer the Intel OPROM for low-level management of my RAID, and the extra 2 seconds of the screen doesn't bother me. Without fast boot it only takes me 20-25 seconds to login screen, so no big deal.


The OPROM and EFI mode is essentially the same. Level of management has no difference







. But yeah everyone has their preference


----------



## Streetdragon

I wanna go with a sound card first time and i have a little question:
With my rampage 5 extreme and a 5820k i have only 28 lanes. In the first PCI slot(_X16_1) is a GPU (running X16 atm) and in the 4th slot(_X16/X8_3) is a secound GPU (running X8 atm) can i use the secound slot for the soundcard without hitting my crossfire lanes? The only thing i realy know is that a PCI 2.0 X1 card can go in a PCI 3.0 X16 slot and runs normaly

or can i somehow use the last pci lost? the manuel says, that with a 28 lane cpu the last slot is disabled... is it realy so?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I can cause my R5E and R5E-10 to hang at the PCIE led by setting cache incorrectly.


You mean unstable cache => black screen during boot and the white VGA_led is lighted on ?
You had also Q code 95 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> I wanna go with a sound card first time and i have a little question:
> With my rampage 5 extreme and a 5820k i have only 28 lanes. In the first PCI slot(_X16_1) is a GPU (running X16 atm) and in the 4th slot(_X16/X8_3) is a secound GPU (running X8 atm) can i use the secound slot for the soundcard without hitting my crossfire lanes? The only thing i realy know is that a PCI 2.0 X1 card can go in a PCI 3.0 X16 slot and runs normaly
> 
> or can i somehow use the last pci lost? the manuel says, that with a 28 lane cpu the last slot is disabled... is it realy so?


is the sound card a physical x4, x16? And yes, with 28 lanes, slot four is disabled )not enough lanes). If you put any card in slot 2, both GOUs wil be x8, but that would not affect gaming graphics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> You mean unstable cache => black screen during boot and the white VGA_led is lighted on ?
> You had also Q code 95 ?


yes, black screen, hang at PCie initialization etc.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> The OPROM and EFI mode is essentially the same. Level of management has no difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But yeah everyone has their preference


I like to avoid the middleman - Asus is creating an envelope around the Intel OPROM, but as you say everybody has their preference


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I like to avoid the middleman - Asus is creating an envelope around the Intel OPROM, but as you say everybody has their preference


I just use Dynamic Disks / Storage Spaces. The latter is far better for Windows users as if you have to remove a HDD or it is dropped because of the stupid SATA port initialisation not recognising one of the HDDs, you don't have to wait ages for it to verify integrity again. IMHO I prefer Storage Spaces for data redundancy, RAID 1. Won't be able to access files under Linux mind.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I just use Dynamic Disks / Storage Spaces. The latter is far better for Windows users as if you have to remove a HDD or it is dropped because of the stupid SATA port initialisation not recognising one of the HDDs, you don't have to wait ages for it to verify integrity again. IMHO I prefer Storage Spaces for data redundancy, RAID 1. Won't be able to access files under Linux mind.


I have to say in my many years of using Intel RST and migrating my RAID disks both HD and SSD from chip set to chip set I have never had a RAID 0 or 10 go bad. Even from BSODs while stressing the RAID 0s were good. RAID 1 for me is on the slow side, but obviously everybody has different needs and preferences, and thankfully there are many options to choose from!


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is the sound card a physical x4, x16? And yes, with 28 lanes, slot four is disabled )not enough lanes). If you put any card in slot 2, both GOUs wil be x8, but that would not affect gaming graphics.
> yes, black screen, hang at PCie initialization etc.


it would be a 2.0x1 PCIE card. i would use the 2.0x1 slot on the board but the gpucooler is in the way. maybe with a pci extension and some bending i could use that slot. like 6mm space between cooler and slot


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I believe the only way to get it to show in the BIOS is to use the EZ Tuning wizard to set up the RAID. I don't so I don't get it in the BIOS, I use the Intel firmware screens before the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw. If you want the UEFI version of RST CSM must be fully disabled. Then it'll boot in UEFI mode. There might also be a storage OPROM setting under system agent or onboard devices depending on board and BIOS version
> 
> If OPROM is enabled but CSM is on you will get the legacy OPROM after bios. ( control I )
> 
> Personally I use the EFI version as boot times are way faster and I like secure boot / fast boot for reasons.
Click to expand...

I had not tried Full UEFI due to my Raid0 Data Array , I thought I had to use CSM and that is what the MB defaults too, so I didn't question it, but just gave it a try on my X99A-II , and it is a bit quicker and no issues.

It did give me the same Added entry in PCH Storage as running the F11 Wizard (with CSM ON) which I had done previously but I never used the Wizard fully since the Array was already setup so I just backed out of Wizard on reboot, but like Djgar I am familiar with Ctrl-I so preferred it , but with CSM you don't have to use Ctrl-I if you don't want too.

I also got the entry in Advanced for the Intel NIC and an Option to enable or disable WOL ...was that there before ?
or new in 1201 ? I had WOL issues a while back and don't remember this. ( had to turn off fast startup in windows to get WOL to work btw.)

KB


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I had not tried Full UEFI due to my Raid0 Data Array , I thought I had to use CSM and that is what the MB defaults too, so I didn't question it, but just gave it a try on my X99A-II , and it is a bit quicker and no issues.
> 
> It did give me the same Added entry in PCH Storage as running the F11 Wizard (with CSM ON) which I had done previously but I never used the Wizard fully since the Array was already setup so I just backed out of Wizard on reboot, but like Djgar I am familiar with Ctrl-I so preferred it , but with CSM you don't have to use Ctrl-I if you don't want too.
> 
> I also got the entry in Advanced for the Intel NIC and an Option to enable or disable WOL ...was that there before ?
> or new in 1203 ? I had WOL issues a while back and don't remember this. ( had to turn off fast startup in windows to get WOL to work btw.)
> KB


I've always seen the Advanced NIC entry.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I had not tried Full UEFI due to my Raid0 Data Array , I thought I had to use CSM and that is what the MB defaults too, so I didn't question it, but just gave it a try on my X99A-II , and it is a bit quicker and no issues.
> 
> It did give me the same Added entry in PCH Storage as running the F11 Wizard (with CSM ON) which I had done previously but I never used the Wizard fully since the Array was already setup so I just backed out of Wizard on reboot, but like Djgar I am familiar with Ctrl-I so preferred it , but with CSM you don't have to use Ctrl-I if you don't want too.
> 
> I also got the entry in Advanced for the Intel NIC and an Option to enable or disable WOL ...was that there before ?
> or new in 1203 ? I had WOL issues a while back and don't remember this. ( had to turn off fast startup in windows to get WOL to work btw.)
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> I've always seen the Advanced NIC entry.
Click to expand...

Yes , I should of been Clearer sorry , I don't remember a Setting for WOL or Link Speed being there...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Yes , I should of been Clearer sorry , I don't remember a Setting for WOL or Link Speed being there...


IIRC, you need to enable the NIC OPROM to enter those - I may be off though.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I like to avoid the middleman - Asus is creating an envelope around the Intel OPROM, but as you say everybody has their preference


Again it is not a wrapper. Just don't want mis information spread here. The actual level of contro, is the same, no difference at all. The benefit of EFI is that you can also check your raid status and modify in bios without needing to hop around.

There are many boards now in the enterprise space that offers Intel eRST or regular RST in EFI ready bios, even though these boards look like they run a legacy bios ( super micro ) and it works the exact same as legacy OPROM.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Again it is not a wrapper. Just don't want mis information spread here. The actual level of contro, is the same, no difference at all. The benefit of EFI is that you can also check your raid status and modify in bios without needing to hop around.
> 
> There are many boards now in the enterprise space that offers Intel eRST or regular RST in EFI ready bios, even though these boards look like they run a legacy bios ( super micro ) and it works the exact same as legacy OPROM.


Sorry, but it is a wrapper. You have outside Asus firmware written by different programmers talking to the Intel firmware through an Intel API. Do the math. But again, it's an option and options are good.


----------



## KedarWolf

Kimir, Cookies and Jpmboy,

http://hwbot.org/submission/3350314_

Rank 1 5960x HWBOT X265 Benchmark 4K Enthusiast League.









I'm not trying to rub it in but I'm pretty proud of this. Entry level motherboard, clocks not extremely high, older memory, all in all took a ton of tweaking my setup to get this far.









Setup isn't the same as my SIG, I need to change it, at the SIG clocks was getting BSODs with X265.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Kimir, Cookies and Jpmboy,
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3350314_
> 
> Rank 1 5960x HWBOT X265 Benchmark 4K Enthusiast League.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to rub it in but I'm pretty proud of this. Entry level motherboard, clocks not extremely high, older memory, all in all took a ton of tweaking my setup to get this far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setup isn't the same as my SIG, I need to change it, at the SIG clocks was getting BSODs with X265.


Solid stuff man! Wish I still had the 5960X so I can compare. Looks like a good chip. My best was X265 V1.2/1.3 at 4.72 @ 1.315V

I'm going to try this when I have some time this weekend to run it on the 6950 rig.


----------



## pharaohspaw

BTW I can confirm that Micro Center does in fact have the Asus Fan Extension Card kits. Unfortunately between the time I ordered some and they arrived, I learned the truth that neither my wife's nor my X99-E WS have the required 5-pin FAN_EXT connector on our motherboards.







I can see where they are supposed to be but there are no pins there.

They will have a few more on hand by Friday according to my Fedex return tracking info.









I'm not interested in just using it as some kind of 3-way fan splitter, I can buy a $2 cable for that.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> BTW I can confirm that Micro Center does in fact have the Asus Fan Extension Card kits. Unfortunately between the time I ordered some and they arrived, I learned the truth that neither my wife's nor my X99-E WS have the required 5-pin FAN_EXT connector on our motherboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see where they are supposed to be but there are no pins there.
> 
> They will have a few more on hand by Friday according to my Fedex return tracking info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in just using it as some kind of 3-way fan splitter, I can buy a $2 cable for that.


I PM'd you, I'll take one off your hands ahs reimburse you if you want.


----------



## rolldog

Ok, so I just finished a build that I've been working on for 6 months or so, it's been running a leak test with the jumper on the PSU wire, I finally plug everything it and power it up for the first time, and........nothing. The LEDs on the X99 Deluxe II come on, the power button and reset button on the MB are lit, nothing shows up on the Q code LED, so I'm not quite sure where to start troubleshooting here. I tried a different PSU cable, but that didn't make any difference. Should I unplug everything from the MB and see if I get anything to come up on the screen or maybe get as far as getting a Q code? The MB has a 4 pin power connector hooked up and an 8 pin power connector in addition to the 24 pin power connector. Doesn't one of the other power connectors have to be connected in order for it to boot? I think the 4 pin connector is optional, but I want to make sure before I start unplugging everything.

It's almost as if my PSU isn't kicking in. When I power it on, the fan doesn't start up or anything. When I was running the leak test and had it jumpered, I had all my fans running, lights, pumps, etc. When I take the jumper off and plug it up to the MB, it's as if nothing is getting power. Does anyone have any suggestions about components I can start unplugging and still be able to access the BIOS or get something on the screen?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, so I just finished a build that I've been working on for 6 months or so, it's been running a leak test with the jumper on the PSU wire, I finally plug everything it and power it up for the first time, and........nothing. The LEDs on the X99 Deluxe II come on, the power button and reset button on the MB are lit, nothing shows up on the Q code LED, so I'm not quite sure where to start troubleshooting here. I tried a different PSU cable, but that didn't make any difference. Should I unplug everything from the MB and see if I get anything to come up on the screen or maybe get as far as getting a Q code? The MB has a 4 pin power connector hooked up and an 8 pin power connector in addition to the 24 pin power connector. Doesn't one of the other power connectors have to be connected in order for it to boot? I think the 4 pin connector is optional, but I want to make sure before I start unplugging everything.
> 
> It's almost as if my PSU isn't kicking in. When I power it on, the fan doesn't start up or anything. When I was running the leak test and had it jumpered, I had all my fans running, lights, pumps, etc. When I take the jumper off and plug it up to the MB, it's as if nothing is getting power. Does anyone have any suggestions about components I can start unplugging and still be able to access the BIOS or get something on the screen?


i would try and unplug everything but screen mouse keyboard 24 pin and 8 pin the 4 pin is opitonal


----------



## malik22

hi guys i have a asus x99-s i have been using a 295x2 on it for one year no problem on the pci x 4 now im a bout to buy a nvidia titan x pascal will it have enough bandwith on that pci express lane or do I have to use the first one?


----------



## jdallara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, so I just finished a build that I've been working on for 6 months or so, it's been running a leak test with the jumper on the PSU wire, I finally plug everything it and power it up for the first time, and........nothing. The LEDs on the X99 Deluxe II come on, the power button and reset button on the MB are lit, nothing shows up on the Q code LED, so I'm not quite sure where to start troubleshooting here. I tried a different PSU cable, but that didn't make any difference. Should I unplug everything from the MB and see if I get anything to come up on the screen or maybe get as far as getting a Q code? The MB has a 4 pin power connector hooked up and an 8 pin power connector in addition to the 24 pin power connector. Doesn't one of the other power connectors have to be connected in order for it to boot? I think the 4 pin connector is optional, but I want to make sure before I start unplugging everything.
> 
> It's almost as if my PSU isn't kicking in. When I power it on, the fan doesn't start up or anything. When I was running the leak test and had it jumpered, I had all my fans running, lights, pumps, etc. When I take the jumper off and plug it up to the MB, it's as if nothing is getting power. Does anyone have any suggestions about components I can start unplugging and still be able to access the BIOS or get something on the screen?


Make sure the 24 pin connector is fully seated. I had to use pliers to apply enough force to get mine to seat.


----------



## digix

asus x99 strix with 5820k processor (28 lines)
can this configuration?
-1 Video card pci 16 lines
-2 Samsung m2 (sm951 ahci and 960 pro nvme (1 port on the motherboard m2 each other
connecting it to asus hyper kit x m2?)
-usb 3.1 slot which uses and how many lines do?


----------



## mbze430

GPU PCIe 3.0 16 lanes
NVMe PCIe 3.0 4 Lanes
USB 3.1 1 PCIe 3.0 or 2 PCIe 2.0 Lanes (depends which controller port (Intel or ASMedia)

Do the math


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> GPU PCIe 3.0 16 lanes
> NVMe PCIe 3.0 4 Lanes
> USB 3.1 2 Lanes
> 
> Do the math


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> GPU PCIe 3.0 16 lanes
> NVMe PCIe 3.0 4 Lanes
> USB 3.1 1 PCIe 3.0 or 2 PCIe 2.0 Lanes (depends which controller port (Intel or ASMedia)
> 
> Do the math


GPU PCIe 3.0 x16 lanes
NVMe Lanes PCIe 3.0 x4 (x2 m2 = 8 lanes)
You can use 2 m2 on strix (also using hyper x m2 asus?)
controller port intel asmedia for usb 3.1
intel usb 3.0
sata for 3 hdd controller intel


----------



## Desolutional

M.2 slot with the Hyper Kit doesn't work like that, the lane width is fixed at x4. 8Gbs,PCI3.0 * x4 = 32Gbs (GigaBits) as quoted. That's 4 GigaBytes per second theoretical transfer speed. The kit is just for bolstering physical limits of the flash memory, there's only so much you can push silicon before it refuses to write/read faster in its package and fab size. X-Point should fix that, but that's 2017. Also make sure you have a fan or ventilation flowing over the Hyper Kit as it'll generate twice as much heat assuming both drives throughput doesn't reach 4GB/s (in which case it'll be limited by the interface anyhow, and even then the true limit is below 4GB/s due to blah blah blah losses, etc).

If it's two native M.2 slots like the new Z170 boards, then that is x4 + x4 = x8 used. I don't use the Strix gear so I don't know how many M.2 slots are available.

So, 28 (CPU lanes available) - 16 (GPU) - 4 (Hyper Kit M.2) = x8 left to utilise for whatever you need (2nd GPU in x8 config, or USB 3.1 extension cards).

I humbly note that the 5820K's 28 lanes is more than enough for most power users today anyhow, 1 powerful single GPU (x16) to avoid microstutter and multi-GPU support issues, a NVMe boot drive (x4) and other fun stuff left to add like a transcoding card or something else. I hope AMD's Zen doesn't disappoint, might for Intel to push higher PCIe lanes on the mainstream Z-series mobo range CPUs too, 16 lanes is too little nowadays.


----------



## digix

The Strix is equipped with a m2 port m2 and u2 port and the manual is reported that use the same band, and does not mention the pci slot
I wondered if it was possible to use a port m2 for ssd m2 on the motherboard and another ssd m2 on a pci slot which obviously does not fall below 4x


----------



## djgar

Well, in order to get on the M2 bandwagon I foolishly pre-ordered a 512GB Samsung 960 Pro to replace my 2x270 Vertex SATA RAID 0


----------



## Kimir

Never pre-order anything, you'll end up paying more than waiting a tad more.
I'm more excited about the Plextor than the Samsung myself, you know, price/perf ratio or bang for bucks, if you will.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Never pre-order anything, you'll end up paying more than waiting a tad more.
> I'm more excited about the Plextor than the Samsung myself, you know, price/perf ratio or bang for bucks, if you will.


Hence the rolleyes







. And all those Black / Cyber / whatever Friday sales are coming soon. Hey, you have to get adventurous on occasion for the thrill of the hunt


----------



## Desolutional

And here I am, still on 'ancient' SATA speeds.


----------



## djgar

Hey, whatever works - it's not like I really need to knock off 4 seconds off my boot speed


----------



## Kimir

So am I for now, still waiting to see what the prices will be for the 1TB of Samsung and Plextor here, the OCZ/Toshiba is the only one available as of today.


----------



## mbze430

I pre-orderd the 960 Pro 1TB. (replacing my 950 Pro 512GB) These items won't be on Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals. too neeeew.

TO ADD: What I REALLY want is an Optane drive. Any recent news on Intel Optane for retail??


----------



## rolldog

Ok, I finally finished my build that I've been working on forever, and when I hit the power button, nothing worked. When I was leak testing and had a jumper on my 24 pin PSU cable, I had my pumps running, fans running, lights working, etc.

After unplugging things one at a time, I figured out that the power cable running to the 4 pin EPS power connector on the MB was preventing my system from powering up. This 4 pin power connector on the Asus X99 Deluxe II is optional, right? Doesn't it just provide more power to the MB to help OC the GPUs? This 4 pin connector is just half of the 8 pin EPS cable, right?

To try and keep my wiring from getting out of control, I removed the 4 cables from the 8 pin cable being used. This way I don't need to tie up half of the cable somewhere out of sight. Do all 8 pins have to be hooked up to the PSU even though only 4 of them are being used?

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, I finally finished my build that I've been working on forever, and when I hit the power button, nothing worked. When I was leak testing and had a jumper on my 24 pin PSU cable, I had my pumps running, fans running, lights working, etc.
> 
> After unplugging things one at a time, I figured out that the power cable running to the 4 pin EPS power connector on the MB was preventing my system from powering up. This 4 pin power connector on the Asus X99 Deluxe II is optional, right? Doesn't it just provide more power to the MB to help OC the GPUs? This 4 pin connector is just half of the 8 pin EPS cable, right?
> 
> To try and keep my wiring from getting out of control, I removed the 4 cables from the 8 pin cable being used. This way I don't need to tie up half of the cable somewhere out of sight. Do all 8 pins have to be hooked up to the PSU even though only 4 of them are being used?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Depending on pin layout, probably yes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, I finally finished my build that I've been working on forever, and when I hit the power button, nothing worked. When I was leak testing and had a jumper on my 24 pin PSU cable, I had my pumps running, fans running, lights working, etc.
> 
> After unplugging things one at a time, I figured out that the power cable running to the 4 pin EPS power connector on the MB was preventing my system from powering up. This 4 pin power connector on the Asus X99 Deluxe II is optional, right? Doesn't it just provide more power to the MB to help OC the GPUs? This 4 pin connector is just half of the 8 pin EPS cable, right?
> 
> To try and keep my wiring from getting out of control, I removed the 4 cables from the 8 pin cable being used. This way I don't need to tie up half of the cable somewhere out of sight. Do all 8 pins have to be hooked up to the PSU even though only 4 of them are being used?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


the EPS 4-pin provides power to the CPU and dram rails... etc. The 4-pin molex provides power to the PCIE rail. They are very different pins outs and uses. Why would the 4-pin EPS cause a problem.. .unless the PSU is fouled.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the EPS 4-pin provides power to the CPU and dram rails... etc. The 4-pin molex provides power to the PCIE rail. They are very different pins outs and uses. Why would the 4-pin EPS cause a problem.. .unless the PSU is fouled.


Yes, I don't have a 4 pin MOLEX connector on my MB, just the 24 pin, 8 pin EPS, and 4 pin EPS. Since the pinout of the 4 pin header is the exact same as half of the 8 pin (12V pins across and grounds across, just like the 8 pin EPS connector), instead of disconnecting the 8 pin into its 2 x 4 pin connectors and have to hide and tie the unused 4 pin connector up somewhere, I thought I would just remove the wires altogether from the connector. Last thing I need in my case are extra wires that have no purpose. Well, apparently either the MB, the PSU, or both don't like that.

After finishing my build and leak testing for a while, I decided to hook everything up and start setting everything up, since I'm still running Windows 7 on my OS drive in this system. Well, after hooking everything up, just a couple of LEDs on the MB would illuminate, no screen, no Q code, nothing. After unplugging everything from the MB, it powered up. After trying everything by itself, I find out the 4 pin EPS power connector hooked up to the MB was preventing my rig from booting, or coming up at all. I guess Corsair has something in their PSUs to not power the connector if pins are missing. I'm just guessing because I didn't test the pin for power. I put the other 4 pins back into the connector, even though they aren't being connected to anything, and everything powered up just fine. Now I'm in the BIOS trying to setup my drives and see if I can get this thing to boot.

I'm assuming if I had 2 drives setup in RAID0 before I upgraded, I'm going to have to setup the RAID0 again and lose the data on those 2 drives, right? Once I set the controller for RAID in the BIOS and select my drives, isn't it going to repartition my drives while setting up the RAID0 configuration, and then I'm going to have to reinstall any application that was on those drives?


----------



## Jpmboy

Upgrade from what? The OS, depending on which version of W7 you bought may not be portable between MBs (unless you call MS and tell them that the "original licensed board blew up and this is s replacement - works for the "OEM" OS sku). The R) will be portable between Intel controlled chipsets ifthe raid was on intel ports. The data should not be lost - whether you can move the OS is another thing. Do not define a raid 0 in the start screen (cntrl-I before bios loads), just set the bios to raid and the controller should recognize it on the next boot.

...and yes, the AXi and newer corsair PSU have a "continuity" test on the EPS rail, stops us from cooking a cpu caused by the obsession of hiding cables the board needs to run properly.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm assuming if I had 2 drives setup in RAID0 before I upgraded, I'm going to have to setup the RAID0 again and lose the data on those 2 drives, right? Once I set the controller for RAID in the BIOS and select my drives, isn't it going to repartition my drives while setting up the RAID0 configuration, and then I'm going to have to reinstall any application that was on those drives?


Assuming you're using the Intel SATA, if the drives were previously set up for RAID 0 under RST using the Intel SATA connectors it should recognize the volumes if you enable the RAID mode in the BIOS. That has usually worked for me.


----------



## rolldog

Ok, after a year, I finally got my rig up and running (I had to put everything on hold for 6 months). So, all my drivers are updating for the Asus X99 Deluxe II. I noticed this MB came with a Thunderbolt card. Does anyone use it? Is it worth installing? I'm running 2 x 980 Tis in SLI in PCIe slots 1 & 3 and I have an Intel 750 installed in slot 5. I already ran across one issue with the M.2 sharing bandwidth with PCIe slot 3, so I installed my Samsung 950 Pro in my laptop to give me an extra drive.

So, I'm just curious if anyone uses this Thunderbolt card, if it's worth installing, and if I wanted to install it, would it work OK in one of my open PCIe slots? I remember having a Thunderbolt port available in a previous build, but it seems like I remember that there weren't a lot of options when it came to devices that would work with it. Is this useful or is it something Asus threw in just so they could say that this MB came with it, for marketing purposes?


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Assuming you're using the Intel SATA, if the drives were previously set up for RAID 0 under RST using the Intel SATA connectors it should recognize the volumes if you enable the RAID mode in the BIOS. That has usually worked for me.


Technically speaking yes. I have moved RAID0 iRST set from one motherboard to another on the same chipset AND different chipset

However, 60% of the time, it "breaks" but it is easily repaired if they are GPT.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, after a year, I finally got my rig up and running (I had to put everything on hold for 6 months). So, all my drivers are updating for the Asus X99 Deluxe II. I noticed this MB came with a Thunderbolt card. Does anyone use it? Is it worth installing? I'm running 2 x 980 Tis in SLI in PCIe slots 1 & 3 and I have an Intel 750 installed in slot 5. I already ran across one issue with the M.2 sharing bandwidth with PCIe slot 3, so I installed my Samsung 950 Pro in my laptop to give me an extra drive.
> 
> So, I'm just curious if anyone uses this Thunderbolt card, if it's worth installing, and if I wanted to install it, would it work OK in one of my open PCIe slots? I remember having a Thunderbolt port available in a previous build, but it seems like I remember that there weren't a lot of options when it came to devices that would work with it. Is this useful or is it something Asus threw in just so they could say that this MB came with it, for marketing purposes?


I have same board I use thunderbolt just for the extra usb


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I have same board I use thunderbolt just for the extra usb


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, after a year, I finally got my rig up and running (I had to put everything on hold for 6 months). So, all my drivers are updating for the Asus X99 Deluxe II. I noticed this MB came with a Thunderbolt card. Does anyone use it? Is it worth installing? I'm running 2 x 980 Tis in SLI in PCIe slots 1 & 3 and I have an Intel 750 installed in slot 5. I already ran across one issue with the M.2 sharing bandwidth with PCIe slot 3, so I installed my Samsung 950 Pro in my laptop to give me an extra drive.
> 
> So, I'm just curious if anyone uses this Thunderbolt card, if it's worth installing, and if I wanted to install it, would it work OK in one of my open PCIe slots? I remember having a Thunderbolt port available in a previous build, but it seems like I remember that there weren't a lot of options when it came to devices that would work with it. Is this useful or is it something Asus threw in just so they could say that this MB came with it, for marketing purposes?


I also have an X99-Deluxe II. My CPU is an i7-5820K so I am limited to 28 PCIe lanes, which makes it even worse. Asus is definitely juggling lanes having M.2, 2 x U2, and USB3. Page (ix) of the manual explains the bandwidth sharing between the PCIe slots and the M.2, U2s, and USB3 ports. If you have a 40-lane CPU, take a look at page 1-9 which also shows what is sharing with what. The M.2 slot shares bandwidth with PCIEX16_3. This makes it impossible to use the M.2 slot and still get x16/x16 for your SLI setup. An option is to use the PCIEX16_5 slot for the M.2 card with the included adapter. That works and you will get x16/x16 on PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX16_3. But then you have nowhere to install the included Thunderbolt card! And in your case, slot 5 is occupied with your Intel 750.

One thing to note for a 3-way SLI setup is that PCIe slot 3 is PCIe 2.0x16. On the old X99-Deluxe slot 3 was PCIe 3.0x16. The predecessors of this board, the X99-Deluxe and the X99-Deluxe/U3.1 would allow you to have an x8/x8/x8 configuration (perfectly sufficient) with 3 GPUs with even spacing, as in a GPU in PCIEx16 slots 1, 2, and 4. This would allow you to evenly "stack" the GPUs with equivalent spacing. Unfortunately, for some strange reason, they decided to DOWNGRADE the second PCIEx16 slot to gen 2. On top of this, the second PCIEx16 slot is limited to x4, and you have no way of changing anything in the bios due to the fact that it shares bandwidth with M.2, U.2, etc. Therefore, the only possible way you can have a 3-way sli configuration is in slots 1, 3, and 5. The problem is having a large GPU card in the 5th slot leaves absolutely no room to connect your case headers (front USB / audio, power switch / led, etc). The uneven spacing also means you can't use a slick-o solid SLI Bridge - you are stuck with the ugly orange ribbon cable they provide with the MOBO.

As for Thunderbolt, I have read some horror stories from people who had quite a fight getting it to work. I decided to try installing mine (for the extra USB3 ports) and had a bit of difficulty before I got the rig to boot with the Thunderbolt card installed. I found some detailed posts about how to do it, complete with some undocumented procedures that you might have to do to get it working. It's been a while since I did it so I don't remember all the late night details but I kept the posts that I found that explained the process, the problems encountered, and the solutions they found. If you are interested or try it an have trouble, PM me and I will send you what info I have. Hope this helps.

Good Luck


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I have same board I use thunderbolt just for the extra usb
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, after a year, I finally got my rig up and running (I had to put everything on hold for 6 months). So, all my drivers are updating for the Asus X99 Deluxe II. I noticed this MB came with a Thunderbolt card. Does anyone use it? Is it worth installing? I'm running 2 x 980 Tis in SLI in PCIe slots 1 & 3 and I have an Intel 750 installed in slot 5. I already ran across one issue with the M.2 sharing bandwidth with PCIe slot 3, so I installed my Samsung 950 Pro in my laptop to give me an extra drive.
> 
> So, I'm just curious if anyone uses this Thunderbolt card, if it's worth installing, and if I wanted to install it, would it work OK in one of my open PCIe slots? I remember having a Thunderbolt port available in a previous build, but it seems like I remember that there weren't a lot of options when it came to devices that would work with it. Is this useful or is it something Asus threw in just so they could say that this MB came with it, for marketing purposes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also have an X99-Deluxe II. My CPU is an i7-5820K so I am limited to 28 PCIe lanes, which makes it even worse. Asus is definitely juggling lanes having M.2, 2 x U2, and USB3. Page (ix) of the manual explains the bandwidth sharing between the PCIe slots and the M.2, U2s, and USB3 ports. If you have a 40-lane CPU, take a look at page 1-9 which also shows what is sharing with what. The M.2 slot shares bandwidth with PCIEX16_3. This makes it impossible to use the M.2 slot and still get x16/x16 for your SLI setup. An option is to use the PCIEX16_5 slot for the M.2 card with the included adapter. That works and you will get x16/x16 on PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX16_3. But then you have nowhere to install the included Thunderbolt card! And in your case, slot 5 is occupied with your Intel 750.
> 
> One thing to note for a 3-way SLI setup is that PCIe slot 3 is PCIe 2.0x16. On the old X99-Deluxe slot 3 was PCIe 3.0x16. The predecessors of this board, the X99-Deluxe and the X99-Deluxe/U3.1 would allow you to have an x8/x8/x8 configuration (perfectly sufficient) with 3 GPUs with even spacing, as in a GPU in PCIEx16 slots 1, 2, and 4. This would allow you to evenly "stack" the GPUs with equivalent spacing. Unfortunately, for some strange reason, they decided to DOWNGRADE the second PCIEx16 slot to gen 2. On top of this, the second PCIEx16 slot is limited to x4, and you have no way of changing anything in the bios due to the fact that it shares bandwidth with M.2, U.2, etc. Therefore, the only possible way you can have a 3-way sli configuration is in slots 1, 3, and 5. The problem is having a large GPU card in the 5th slot leaves absolutely no room to connect your case headers (front USB / audio, power switch / led, etc). The uneven spacing also means you can't use a slick-o solid SLI Bridge - you are stuck with the ugly orange ribbon cable they provide with the MOBO.
> 
> As for Thunderbolt, I have read some horror stories from people who had quite a fight getting it to work. I decided to try installing mine (for the extra USB3 ports) and had a bit of difficulty before I got the rig to boot with the Thunderbolt card installed. I found some detailed posts about how to do it, complete with some undocumented procedures that you might have to do to get it working. It's been a while since I did it so I don't remember all the late night details but I kept the posts that I found that explained the process, the problems encountered, and the solutions they found. If you are interested or try it an have trouble, PM me and I will send you what info I have. Hope this helps.
> 
> Good Luck
Click to expand...

all i did was install driver first then shut down pc install thunderbolt card in last slot and connected cable and turned pc back on get the updated thunderbolt driver from asus for win 10


----------



## SpeedyIV

smke - I am glad that it went easily for you. As I said, I don't remember all the details but my computer would not boot after I installed the Thunderbolt card. Also, it had to be manually enabled in the Bios, at least it did when I installed it which was this past July. Also, CSM had to be disabled and the TB card had to be installed in a specific PCIe slot (5).

Asus has updated the Bios 2 times since then so maybe they have changed things. RollDog - if you do decide to install your TB card, I am interested in how it works out for you so please post and let us know. If you do have trouble, I will share what I dug up about the process when I did it. The info may no longer be relevant but you are welcome to it if you have trouble.

Edited to add - Whoever gave me a Rep for my earlier post, thank you. I am not sure if I helped or gave out over-complicated info that is not even current. I just related my experience with Thunderbolt and some observations about bandwidth sharing on the X99-Deluxe II. Hopefully some of it will be useful to someone...


----------



## rolldog

Well, with as many posts about installing the TB card, and the fact that it has to go in PCIe slot 5 (unless this has changed with one of the more recent firmware updates) then I'm not even going to try installing it. If I read on the Asus website that it works in more slots than slot 5, then I might give it a shot. My Intel 750 is taking up slot 5, I don't really need anymore USB ports since the AquaComputer HUBBY7 gave me 7 additional internal USB ports, although every single one is populated with all my AquaComputer components, and I still have plenty of external USB ports, which I believe are 2.0, 3.0 and 3.1. Has everyone who installed this TB card only using it for the USB port? How about all this additional components that can be daisy chained using the TB card? Is anyone using any TB components or is all that's available are Apple displays?

I agree that Asus should have left some things alone on this board, when compared to the X99 Deluxe. At least with the Rampage V Extreme, it allows you use use the M.2, run SLI at x16, and use my Intel 750 in slot 5. I didn't even realize that they changed the slot a 2nd SLI card would go in until I installed the cards and tried using my old SLI bridge.

Also, I still have no idea what a U.2 card is. Is it a completely different slot that takes a completely different card or is it just some type of adapter for an M.2 card? Asus should have made this MB into an EATX board instead, which would have allowed more room for all these different connections, or they could have just left off so many connectors, especially the ones no one uses. If you're running SLI, it would be impossible to replace the heat sink on the chipset with a waterblock, which probably isn't necessary in the first place, but I had a VRM waterblock and a chipset waterblock on my old MB, which I kept, but I had to use a monoblock anyway.

I realize we're starting to see a trend towards smaller cases and smaller MBs, which probably kept them from making the MB larger, but when manufacturers start adding more ports/connectors to a MB and don't think through it enough, it just makes it more difficult to hook everything up.


----------



## djgar

I just downloaded and installed RST 15.2.0.1020 from the Intel site, no hiccups so far.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Well, with as many posts about installing the TB card, and the fact that it has to go in PCIe slot 5 (unless this has changed with one of the more recent firmware updates) then I'm not even going to try installing it. If I read on the Asus website that it works in more slots than slot 5, then I might give it a shot. My Intel 750 is taking up slot 5, I don't really need anymore USB ports since the AquaComputer HUBBY7 gave me 7 additional internal USB ports, although every single one is populated with all my AquaComputer components, and I still have plenty of external USB ports, which I believe are 2.0, 3.0 and 3.1. Has everyone who installed this TB card only using it for the USB port? How about all this additional components that can be daisy chained using the TB card? Is anyone using any TB components or is all that's available are Apple displays?
> 
> I agree that Asus should have left some things alone on this board, when compared to the X99 Deluxe. At least with the Rampage V Extreme, it allows you use use the M.2, run SLI at x16, and use my Intel 750 in slot 5. I didn't even realize that they changed the slot a 2nd SLI card would go in until I installed the cards and tried using my old SLI bridge.
> 
> Also, I still have no idea what a U.2 card is. Is it a completely different slot that takes a completely different card or is it just some type of adapter for an M.2 card? Asus should have made this MB into an EATX board instead, which would have allowed more room for all these different connections, or they could have just left off so many connectors, especially the ones no one uses. If you're running SLI, it would be impossible to replace the heat sink on the chipset with a waterblock, which probably isn't necessary in the first place, but I had a VRM waterblock and a chipset waterblock on my old MB, which I kept, but I had to use a monoblock anyway.
> 
> I realize we're starting to see a trend towards smaller cases and smaller MBs, which probably kept them from making the MB larger, but when manufacturers start adding more ports/connectors to a MB and don't think through it enough, it just makes it more difficult to hook everything up.


the u.2's are for hard drives there is one down buy the sata and one buy the m.2 the m.2 is for drives like Samsung 950 pro nvme ssd's and the u.2's are for intel 750 drives and yes i know they are lane shifting on 5820k maybe go with 5930k 40 pci lanes


----------



## Radox-0

Having a small issue with getting older BIOS's working on the X99-EWS board. Currently running the latest 3302 BIOS and have been trying to get back to 2009 the one that allowed most stable OC's for me but having a lot of trouble. Each time I try to load the BIOS, it just throws up BIOS not valid error.

Problem is not naming convention as I can move back to 3201 and 3101 BIOS perfectly fine also which use same naming convetion, its just 2009 prior which is throwing up the issue. I have tried 1302 and 1301 also and this is using latest links from ASUS's site: https://www.asus.com/support/Download/5/35/0/9/rgUoVLEGwnM3NTF2/10/. Am wondering if there may be another mirror or issue moving back to BIOS's 2009 prior (cant imagine that's the case however).

Grateful for any tips


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Well, with as many posts about installing the TB card, and the fact that it has to go in PCIe slot 5 (unless this has changed with one of the more recent firmware updates) then I'm not even going to try installing it. If I read on the Asus website that it works in more slots than slot 5, then I might give it a shot. My Intel 750 is taking up slot 5, I don't really need anymore USB ports since the AquaComputer HUBBY7 gave me 7 additional internal USB ports, although every single one is populated with all my AquaComputer components, and I still have plenty of external USB ports, which I believe are 2.0, 3.0 and 3.1. Has everyone who installed this TB card only using it for the USB port? How about all this additional components that can be daisy chained using the TB card? Is anyone using any TB components or is all that's available are Apple displays?
> 
> I agree that Asus should have left some things alone on this board, when compared to the X99 Deluxe. At least with the Rampage V Extreme, it allows you use use the M.2, run SLI at x16, and use my Intel 750 in slot 5. I didn't even realize that they changed the slot a 2nd SLI card would go in until I installed the cards and tried using my old SLI bridge.
> 
> Also, I still have no idea what a U.2 card is. Is it a completely different slot that takes a completely different card or is it just some type of adapter for an M.2 card? Asus should have made this MB into an EATX board instead, which would have allowed more room for all these different connections, or they could have just left off so many connectors, especially the ones no one uses. If you're running SLI, it would be impossible to replace the heat sink on the chipset with a waterblock, which probably isn't necessary in the first place, but I had a VRM waterblock and a chipset waterblock on my old MB, which I kept, but I had to use a monoblock anyway.
> 
> I realize we're starting to see a trend towards smaller cases and smaller MBs, which probably kept them from making the MB larger, but when manufacturers start adding more ports/connectors to a MB and don't think through it enough, it just makes it more difficult to hook everything up.


I agree that Asus is trying to cram too much stuff on this board. I have 2 Asus R9-290 GPUs in PCIe slots 1 and 3 running in Crossfire. A third GPU would fit in slot 5 but it would totally block all the headers at the bottom of the board, and the Power, Reset, CMOS buttons, and the Boot Code LEDs. Kind of makes trouble shooting overclocking problems difficult. My rig is in a Corsair 780T so I could fit an EATX board easily. And their PCIe lane / slot arrangement are stupid because the GPUs are unevenly spaced if you install 3 GPUs for Triple SLI or Crossfire.

As for Thunderbolt, after posting about it yesterday I got curious and stuck a USB flash drive in my ThunderBolt card's USB port - nothing. So I booted into the BIOS and sure enough, I had it disabled. I keep a build log so I went back and looked and I did have it working at one point and had disabled it while troubleshooting another issue. After solving that issue I tried to turn it back on, had trouble, and finally gave up.

smke reports he got it working easily, it seems without even going into the BIOS. I don't get that because it is disabled by default in the BIOS - at least in Ver 1003 which is what I am running. You have to go to Advanced - Intel Thunderbolt (all the way at the bottom) and turn Thunderbolt ON. Then (from what I have read), set up the following. Some (most?) of these may be left in default state.

Security Level - Unique ID

Wake from Thunderbolt - Your Choice - Default is ON. I turned it OFF.

Thunderbolt USB Support - Default is Disabled. Enable if you want to use the USB ports on the TB card. I set to Enabled.

Thunderbolt USB Boot Support - Default is Disabled. Enable if you want to be able to boot from a USB stick in the TB USB port. I set to Enabled.

AIC Support - Default it ON. I left it ON.

AIC Location Group - Default is SB PCIe. Set to SB PCIe slot or CPU0 NB PCIe Slot - Depends on which PCIe slot you install the card in.

AIC Location - Default is SB PCIe x16_2. If AIC Location Group is set to SB PCIe slot, the only choice here is SB PCIe x16_2. If AIC Location is set to CPU0 NB PCIe Slot, the choices here (for me) are NB PCIe x16_1, NB PCIe PCIe X16_3, or NB PCIe x16_4, (Note - in my BIOS, NB PCIe x16_5 does not appear in the pull down - I don't know why.)

This is a setting I think is causing me problems. Most everything I have read says to put the TB card in PCIe slot 5 (the bottom slot) which is a North Bridge slot, and not the default slot setting in the BIOS. When I set AIC Location Group to CPUo NB PCIE Slot, PCIe x16_5 does not appear. The TB is already inserted in that slot so that may be why - I don't know. I am going to remove the TB card from Slot 5 and see if it then appears as an option.

GPIO3 Force Pwr - Default is OFF. I don't know what this does. I left if OFF.

Wait time in ms after applying Force Pwr - Default is 200. I left this at 200.

Thunderbolt CPIe Cache-Line Size - Default is 32. There are a bunch of choices in the pull down. I have read to leave it at 32, to set it to max of 128, and to set it to 32 if not using an Apple Thunderbolt monitor and to 128 if you are (I am not). Conflicting info on this setting. I left it at 32.

SMI/Notify Support - Default is ON. I don't know what this does.I left this ON.

SwSMI Support - Default is ON. I don't know what this does. I left this ON.

Notify Support - Default is ON. I don't know what this does. I left this ON.

Ignore Thunderbolt Option ROM - Default is ON. I left this ON.

Thunderbolt SwSMI Delay - Default is 0. I left this at 0.

Thunderbolt Device IO Resource Support - Default is OFF. I left this OFF.

Reserved Memory per phy Slot - Default is 32. I left this at 32.

Reserved PMem per phy Slot - Default is 32. I left this at 32.

So I would not call this "Plug and Play" by any definition. Right now I have GPUs in physical PCIe slots 1 and 3. My M.2 header card is in physical slot 2 but I do not have an M.2 drive installed. Slot 4 is totally blocked by GPU #2, and the TB card is in slot 5, with the jumper plugged into the MOBO. My problem is the TB card is in slot 5 but in the BIOS AIC Location pull down, PCIe x16_5 does not appear. In a blind guess try, I set this pulldown to NB PCIe x16_4 and tried to boot. At first it would not boot (I forget the Boot Code - it was late). This morning I tried it again and it did boot but the TB card does not show up in Device Manager and it does not work. I am going to remove the card and see if PCIe x16_5 shows up in the AIC Location pull down. Here are several links that may be helpful if anyone is trying to get this to work. None of them did it easily.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1606782/asus-x99-deluxe-ii-w-thunderbolt-3-thunderbolt-display-working

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132831&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=iv5gg5afok000kb500053

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2490555/asus-thunderboltex-card-working-asus-x99-deluxe-apple-thunderbolt-display.html

http://superuser.com/questions/869494/thunderbolt-on-pc-on-an-x99-motherboard-and-the-r9-295x2


----------



## SpeedyIV

I am getting more confused as I try to get my Thunderbolt card working. See post above for gory details of that. So I decided to shut down, totally remove the TB card from PCIe slot 5 and start over. I did this becuase while trying to set it up in the BIOS in the Thunderbolt configuration page, AIC Location, PCIE X16_5 was not showing up as an option in the pull down when AIC Location Group was set to CPU0 NB PCIe Slot. Only NB PCIe x16_1, NB PCIe PCIe X16_3, and NB PCIe x16_4 showed up in the pulldown. This was with the TB card installed in slot 5. The BIOS must have known in was there because when I physically removed the TB card, the entire ThunderBolt menu item disappeared in the BIOS.

So I started clicking around and found 2 BIOS screens where PCIE X16_5 is supposed to show up and it does not appear in either of them. The first location is in Advanced\System Agent Configuration\NB PCI-E Configuration. I tried to capture it with F12 but for some reason, I randomly get an error that the USB Drive is EFAT or NTFS (it isn't) so I took a picture of the screen with my phone. In this photo, PCIEX16_5 is missing at the bottom of the screen.

The second location is in Advanced\Onboard Devices Configuration. Here PCIEX16_5 should appear right under U2.2 Bandwidth. It's not there. The photos below show what I am trying to describe. Please excuse the crappy screen photos - I could not get F12 to work, which is another issue that seems to come and go with the exact same FAT32 formatted USB drive.




The first image below is from the X99-Deluxe II BIOS manual (which conveniently does not even mention the Thunderbolt setup screens). The second is a capture from the manual showing PCIEX16_5 appears right below U.2_2 Bandwidth. in my BIOS screen, PCIEX16_5 is not there.

I am really confused about why PCIEX16_5 is not showing up with the TB card removed but when I insert the card in that slot, the Thunderbolt setup option appears in the BIOS which means the slot must work and the card is being detected. Can anyone help me out here? Is this something simple? Am I losing my mind?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> I am getting more confused as I try to get my Thunderbolt card working. See post above for gory details of that. So I decided to shut down, totally remove the TB card from PCIe slot 5 and start over. I did this becuase while trying to set it up in the BIOS in the Thunderbolt configuration page, AIC Location, PCIE X16_5 was not showing up as an option in the pull down when AIC Location Group was set to CPU0 NB PCIe Slot. Only NB PCIe x16_1, NB PCIe PCIe X16_3, and NB PCIe x16_4 showed up in the pulldown. This was with the TB card installed in slot 5. The BIOS must have known in was there because when I physically removed the TB card, the entire ThunderBolt menu item disappeared in the BIOS.
> 
> So I started clicking around and found 2 BIOS screens where PCIE X16_5 is supposed to show up and it does not appear in either of them. The first location is in Advanced\System Agent Configuration\NB PCI-E Configuration. I tried to capture it with F12 but for some reason, I randomly get an error that the USB Drive is EFAT or NTFS (it isn't) so I took a picture of the screen with my phone. In this photo, PCIEX16_5 is missing at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> The second location is in Advanced\Onboard Devices Configuration. Here PCIEX16_5 should appear right under U2.2 Bandwidth. It's not there. The photos below show what I am trying to describe. Please excuse the crappy screen photos - I could not get F12 to work, which is another issue that seems to come and go with the exact same FAT32 formatted USB drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first image below is from the X99-Deluxe II BIOS manual (which conveniently does not even mention the Thunderbolt setup screens). The second is a capture from the manual showing PCIEX16_5 appears right below U.2_2 Bandwidth. in my BIOS screen, PCIEX16_5 is not there.
> 
> I am really confused about why PCIEX16_5 is not showing up with the TB card removed but when I insert the card in that slot, the Thunderbolt setup option appears in the BIOS which means the slot must work and the card is being detected. Can anyone help me out here? Is this something simple? Am I losing my mind?


Leave the settings on auto like it is in second pic PCI e 5 only comes into play with a 40 lane CPU like the 5930k


----------



## SpeedyIV

Oops - your right of course. I'm an idiot - totally did not think of that and I guess just never noticed it before. Does that mean my 5th PCIe slot is totally not available for the TB card or anything else?

I am regretting buying the 5820k but I got it for such a good price - under $300 brand new. I have my eye on the new Samsung 960 pro and will probably run into PCIe lane limitation problems with that too.

Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Oops - your right of course. I'm an idiot - totally did not think of that and I guess just never noticed it before. Does that mean my 5th PCIe slot is totally not available for the TB card or anything else?
> 
> I am regretting buying the 5820k but I got it for such a good price - under $300 brand new. I have my eye on the new Samsung 960 pro and will probably run into PCIe lane limitation problems with that too.
> 
> Thanks for setting me straight.


No it just means it doesn't share anny pci e lanes with anything and you can use it for the Tv card or whatever you want to the only pci e x 16 slots that share anny lanes is 2 and 3


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> No it just means it doesn't share anny pci e lanes with anything and you can use it for the Tv card or whatever you want to the only pci e x 16 slots that share anny lanes is 2 and 3


OK - That makes sense but when I install the TB card in PCIe X16_5, when I go to AIC Location Group and select CPU0 NB PCIe Slot, then go to AIC Location, PCIe X16_5 is not a choice. So how do I "tell" the BIOS it's in slot PCIe X16_5 when I can't select slot PCIe X16_5 in the pulldown?

If I can't put it in slot PCIe X16_5, I would have to put it in slot PCIe X16_2 (physical slot 3) because slot PCIe X16_4 (physical slot 5) is totally blocked by my 2nd GPU. I was thinking I would put the M.2 card in slot PCIe X16_2 if I buy an M.2 drive but PCIe X16_2 is PCIe2.0X16. Can the M.2 drive run at full speed if plugged into a GEN-2 slot? Maybe it would be better to put the TB card in slot PCIe X16_2 and the M.2 drive/card in slot PCIe X16_5.

Or what if I put the M.2 drive in the M.2 socket? That is shared with PCIe X16_3 which has a full 16 GEN-3 lanes. The GPU only needs 8 of them because the GPUs are running in X16/X8 so then 4 of the other available 8 lanes of PCIe X16_3 could go to the M.2 drive.

Sorry for the newbie questions. Every time I start juggling PCIe lanes on the X99-Deluxe II with a 5820K I end up confused...


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> No it just means it doesn't share anny pci e lanes with anything and you can use it for the Tv card or whatever you want to the only pci e x 16 slots that share anny lanes is 2 and 3
> 
> 
> 
> OK - That makes sense but when I install the TB card in PCIe X16_5, when I go to AIC Location Group and select CPU0 NB PCIe Slot, then go to AIC Location, PCIe X16_5 is not a choice. So how do I "tell" the BIOS it's in slot PCIe X16_5 when I can't select slot PCIe X16_5 in the pulldown?
> 
> If I can't put it in slot PCIe X16_5, I would have to put it in slot PCIe X16_2 (physical slot 3) because slot PCIe X16_4 (physical slot 5) is totally blocked by my 2nd GPU. I was thinking I would put the M.2 card in slot PCIe X16_2 if I buy an M.2 drive but PCIe X16_2 is PCIe2.0X16. Can the M.2 drive run at full speed if plugged into a GEN-2 slot? Maybe it would be better to put the TB card in slot PCIe X16_2 and the M.2 drive/card in slot PCIe X16_5.
> 
> Or what if I put the M.2 drive in the M.2 socket? That is shared with PCIe X16_3 which has a full 16 GEN-3 lanes. The GPU only needs 8 of them because the GPUs are running in X16/X8 so then 4 of the other available 8 lanes of PCIe X16_3 could go to the M.2 drive.
> 
> Sorry for the newbie questions. Every time I start juggling PCIe lanes on the X99-Deluxe II with a 5820K I end up confused...
Click to expand...

Did u install Tv driver first then Tv card


----------



## SpeedyIV

Do you mean Thunderbolt driver? Yes. I still can't select PCIe X16_5 in the AIC Location pull down - maybe because I have a 28 lane CPU?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Do you mean Thunderbolt driver? Yes. I still can't select PCIe X16_5 in the AIC Location pull down - maybe because I have a 28 lane CPU?


that not I put m.2 in slot on board only install one gpu in slot 1 go in to bios and set set pci e 2 to auto set next one down to auto and what else do you have to install in pci e slots did you connect Tv cable to Tb header on board


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> that not I put m.2 in slot on board only install one gpu in slot 1 go in to bios and set set pci e 2 to auto set next one down to auto and what else do you have to install in pci e slots did you connect Tv cable to Tb header on board


Yes I connected the Thunderbolt header to the MOBO. If that header cable is not connected, the Thunderbolt option does not appear in the BIOS at all. What I am ultimately trying to get to is 2 GPUs running at X8 / X8, M.2 drive (Samsung 960Pro) using 4 GEN-3 lanes, and Thunderbolt card using 4 GEN-3 lanes. Total lanes - 24. I may have to remove a GPU to do it but I hope not.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> that not I put m.2 in slot on board only install one gpu in slot 1 go in to bios and set set pci e 2 to auto set next one down to auto and what else do you have to install in pci e slots did you connect Tv cable to Tb header on board
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I connected the Thunderbolt header to the MOBO. If that header cable is not connected, the Thunderbolt option does not appear in the BIOS at all. What I am ultimately trying to get to is 2 GPUs running at X8 / X8, M.2 drive (Samsung 960Pro) using 4 GEN-3 lanes, and Thunderbolt card using 4 GEN-3 lanes. Total lanes - 24. I may have to remove a GPU to do it but I hope not.
> 
> Thanks for your patience.
Click to expand...

What vet of bios do you have the most current is 1003 try putting gpu two in slot three


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> What vet of bios do you have the most current is 1003 try putting gpu two in slot three


I am running BIOS 1003. I still don't know why I can't select PCIe 3.0/2.0 X16_5 in the BIOS AIC Location pull-down menu for the TB card.

I looked back at the Asus Installation Guide for the X99-Deluxe II and the example PCIe slot allocations for a 28-lane CPU. Looks like the best way to do it is put GPU-1 in PCIe 3.0/2.0 X16_1, GPU-2 in PCIe 3.0/2.0 X16_4, put the TB card in PCIe 3.0/2.0 X16_3 and M.2 drive in the M.2 socket. I THINK that in this case, The GPUs will run in X8X8 using 16 lanes total. The TB card will get 4 PCIe-3 lanes and the M.2 drive will get the other 4 PCIe-3 lanes. So I end up with:

PCIe 3.0/2.0 X16_1 - GPU-1 - X8 lanes
PCIe 2.0X1_1 - Blocked by GPU-1
PCIe 2.0 x16_2 - Empty
PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_3 - TB card - X4 lanes
PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_4 - GPU-2 - X8 lanes
PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_5 - Blocked by GPU-2
M.2 Drive in M.2 Socket - X4 lanes

Total lanes - 24

So it would look like the picture below. Will this work?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> What vet of bios do you have the most current is 1003 try putting gpu two in slot three
> 
> 
> 
> I am running BIOS 1003. I still don't know why I can't select PCIe 3.0/2.0 X16_5 in the BIOS AIC Location pull-down menu for the TB card.
> 
> I looked back at the Asus Installation Guide for the X99-Deluxe II and the example PCIe slot allocations for a 28-lane CPU. Looks like the best way to do it is put GPU-1 in PCIe 3.0/2.0 X16_1, GPU-2 in PCIe 3.0/2.0 X16_4, put the TB card in PCIe 3.0/2.0 X16_3 and M.2 drive in the M.2 socket. I THINK that in this case, The GPUs will run in X8X8 using 16 lanes total. The TB card will get 4 PCIe-3 lanes and the M.2 drive will get the other 4 PCIe-3 lanes. So I end up with:
> 
> PCIe 3.0/2.0 X16_1 - GPU-1 - X8 lanes
> PCIe 2.0X1_1 - Blocked by GPU-1
> PCIe 2.0 x16_2 - Empty
> PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_3 - TB card - X4 lanes
> PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_4 - GPU-2 - X8 lanes
> PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_5 - Blocked by GPU-2
> M.2 Drive in M.2 Socket - X4 lanes
> 
> Total lanes - 24
> 
> So it would look like the picture below. Will this work?
> might work
Click to expand...

might work let me know and I will contnu to help you


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> might work let me know and I will contnu to help you


Thank you and thanks for all of your help so far. I am going to move GPU-2 to slot 4 and put the TB card in slot 3. Then I can select that slot in the BIOS AIC Location pull down and see if it shows up in Windows. I really think the absence of slot 5 in the AIC Location pull down is because of the 28 lane CPU. I can't think of any other reason why it does not appear as an option. I'll post the results when I try it. Then I just need to get my hands on a 960Pro to complete the rest of my plan.

Thank you again!


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> might work let me know and I will contnu to help you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and thanks for all of your help so far. I am going to move GPU-2 to slot 4 and put the TB card in slot 3. Then I can select that slot in the BIOS AIC Location pull down and see if it shows up in Windows. I really think the absence of slot 5 in the AIC Location pull down is because of the 28 lane CPU. I can't think of any other reason why it does not appear as an option. I'll post the results when I try it. Then I just need to get my hands on a 960Pro to complete the rest of my plan.
> 
> Thank you again!
Click to expand...

it not caus the cpu I have same cpu 5820 k


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> it not caus the cpu I have same cpu 5820 k


Ahh - so you have an i7-5820k and in your BIOS ver 1003 when your TB card is installed and the header cable is plugged in, you select CPU0 NB PCIe slot then click the AIC pull down, PCIe X16_5 shows up in the pull down? Then I am really confused why it does not show up in mine. Any ideas? All I have is the 2 GPUs in slots 1 and 3...

Thx


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> it not caus the cpu I have same cpu 5820 k
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh - so you have an i7-5820k and in your BIOS ver 1003 when your TB card is installed and the header cable is plugged in, you select CPU0 NB PCIe slot then click the AIC pull down, PCIe X16_5 shows up in the pull down? Then I am really confused why it does not show up in mine. Any ideas? All I have is the 2 GPUs in slots 1 and 3...
> 
> Thx
Click to expand...

I did rnt choos anny thing it was all set let me check my settings hear is a pic I took with my phone  but i put the tb card i pci e slott 5


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I did rnt choos anny thing it was all set let me check my settings hear is a pic I took with my phone  but i put the tb card i pci e slott 5


So you put the card in PCIe slot 5 and just left the BIOS AIC Location Group set to SB PCIe Slot and AIC Location set to SB PCIe x16_2 and it worked?? You know, looking at page 1-7 of the manual, with a 28-lane CPU, physical slot 6 (PCIe 2.0X16_5 slot) is listed as a GEN-2 slot. For a 40-lane CPU it is listed as PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_5 slot. I don't see how this could work for you unless that slot is really SB PCIe x16_2. Asus never really says (anywhere that I could find) which PCIe slots are NB and which are SB so maybe it is SB PCIe x16_2. Since for a 28-lane CPU, that slot is GEN-2, I wonder if you are getting the full bandwidth Thunderbolt requires...

The only problem I have accepting that is that in the BIOS manual on page 46 under NB PCI-E Configuration, it lists PCIEX16_5 Link Speed under NB PCI-E Configuration (see picture below). In my BIOS, PCIEX16_5 Link Speed does not appear. You said earlier that is because I have a 28-lane CPU. To me, that infers that the last slot is deactivated for a 28-lane CPU but the Owner's Manual says it's just reduced to GEN-2 (PCIe 2.0 x16_5 slot). I don't really understand that. 28 lanes is 28 lanes. How does reducing from GEN-3 to GEN-2 affect lane count?

Anyway, if your TB card works in the bottom slot when your BIOS is set to AIC Location Group SB PCIe Slot and AIC Location set to SB PCIe x16_2, then I give up. I am going to put the card in the last slot and leave the BIOS settings at default and see if it works. Maybe one of the manuals is incorrect.

I am confused but I will try it. If it works, it works! I will let you know. I can't do it now but I will do it tomorrow night after pesky work.
Thank you as always for helping me out with this.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I did rnt choos anny thing it was all set let me check my settings hear is a pic I took with my phone  but i put the tb card i pci e slott 5
> 
> 
> 
> So you put the card in PCIe slot 5 and just left the BIOS AIC Location Group set to SB PCIe Slot and AIC Location set to SB PCIe x16_2 and it worked?? You know, looking at page 1-7 of the manual, with a 28-lane CPU, physical slot 6 (PCIe 2.0X16_5 slot) is listed as a GEN-2 slot. For a 40-lane CPU it is listed as PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_5 slot. I don't see how this could work for you unless that slot is really SB PCIe x16_2. Asus never really says (anywhere that I could find) which PCIe slots are NB and which are SB so maybe it is SB PCIe x16_2. Since for a 28-lane CPU, that slot is GEN-2, I wonder if you are getting the full bandwidth Thunderbolt requires...
> 
> The only problem I have accepting that is that in the BIOS manual on page 46 under NB PCI-E Configuration, it lists PCIEX16_5 Link Speed under NB PCI-E Configuration (see picture below). In my BIOS, PCIEX16_5 Link Speed does not appear. You said earlier that is because I have a 28-lane CPU. To me, that infers that the last slot is deactivated for a 28-lane CPU but the Owner's Manual says it's just reduced to GEN-2 (PCIe 2.0 x16_5 slot). I don't really understand that. 28 lanes is 28 lanes. How does reducing from GEN-3 to GEN-2 affect lane count?
> 
> Anyway, if your TB card works in the bottom slot when your BIOS is set to AIC Location Group SB PCIe Slot and AIC Location set to SB PCIe x16_2, then I give up. I am going to put the card in the last slot and leave the BIOS settings at default and see if it works. Maybe one of the manuals is incorrect.
> 
> I am confused but I will try it. If it works, it works! I will let you know. I can't do it now but I will do it tomorrow night after pesky work.
> Thank you as always for helping me out with this.
Click to expand...

I don't know if the Tb feature works but the USB part works


----------



## rolldog

Ok, I now have everything installed, updated, and working, with the exception of my 2nd Aquaero 6XT, but I'm going to start OCing a bit and see what this thing can do. Is anyone else using an X99 Deluxe II with an i7-6950X? I'm just curious to know what my expectations might be. What is everyone using to test the stability of your OC? Heaven? 3DMark? Something else? I've heard mixed reviews lately with 3DMark, like running it multiple times on the same OC and getting completely different results from it each time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, I now have everything installed, updated, and working, with the exception of my 2nd Aquaero 6XT, but I'm going to start OCing a bit and see what this thing can do. Is anyone else using an X99 Deluxe II with an i7-6950X? I'm just curious to know what my expectations might be. What is everyone using to test the stability of your OC? Heaven? 3DMark? Something else? I've heard mixed reviews lately with 3DMark, like running it multiple times on the same OC and getting completely different results from it each time.


Realbench
HCI Memtest and/or GSAT
HWBOT x265 (4K 2-4 "parts").
AID64 cache stress test.
Check the OP and Raja sig for the ASUS thermal Control tool









btw - that's one crazy-ass rig you've built there!


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Realbench
> HCI Memtest and/or GSAT
> HWBOT x265 (4K 2-4 "parts").
> AID64 cache stress test.
> Check the OP and Raja sig for the ASUS thermal Control tool


You tha man!


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, I now have everything installed, updated, and working, with the exception of my 2nd Aquaero 6XT, but I'm going to start OCing a bit and see what this thing can do. Is anyone else using an X99 Deluxe II with an i7-6950X? I'm just curious to know what my expectations might be. What is everyone using to test the stability of your OC? Heaven? 3DMark? Something else? I've heard mixed reviews lately with 3DMark, like running it multiple times on the same OC and getting completely different results from it each time.


You sir build some NICE looking machines!! I see you name your builds. May be kind of corny but so do I - thus SpeedyIV, though my Speedy would not hold a candle to your latest rig.Good luck with that 6950X. I will be curious to see how you do. I have read that Broadwell-E does not OC very well... Also curious how you will make out with that 3333 RAM. I bought a G.Skill F4-3333C16Q-32GTZB kit but I am running Haswell-E (i7-5820K) so in addition to fighting with PCIe lane limitations, I have not had much luck getting the RAM stable over 2666, though I am a beginner at this.. Broadwell-E has a better IMC so I hope you can hit 3333.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, I now have everything installed, updated, and working, with the exception of my 2nd Aquaero 6XT, but I'm going to start OCing a bit and see what this thing can do. Is anyone else using an X99 Deluxe II with an i7-6950X? I'm just curious to know what my expectations might be. What is everyone using to test the stability of your OC? Heaven? 3DMark? Something else? I've heard mixed reviews lately with 3DMark, like running it multiple times on the same OC and getting completely different results from it each time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Realbench
> HCI Memtest and/or GSAT
> HWBOT x265 (4K 2-4 "parts").
> AID64 cache stress test.
> Check the OP and Raja sig for the ASUS thermal Control tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - that's one crazy-ass rig you've built there!


Creative enough (and beautiful) to have a name







. How about Cethan ...


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I don't know if the Tb feature works but the USB part works


Here is an update. I put the TB card in slot 6 (PCIe 2.0 x16_5 slot), left the AIC Location Group set to SB PCIe Slot and AIC Location set to SB PCIe x16_2 - it boots but no go with the TB card. It does not show up in device manager and if I plug a USB drive into the USB-3 port - nothing. I think the TB card is supposed to show up under System Devices in Device Manager. I saw another post where someone had it working and that is where it showed up in his Device Manager. It makes no sense to me that this arrangement would work because the AIC Location set in the BIOS is NOT where the TB card is. But you say that is what you did and yours works. Strange.

So I powered down and moved the TB card to PCIe 2.0 x16_2 (physical slot 3) and IT WORKS! At least the USB-3 port works. I looked in Device Manager under System Devices and there is nothing there saying ThunderBolt and I don't see it anywhere else in Device Manager but at least the USB-3 port is working. In the other post I mentioned it appeared under System Devices as Thunderbolt (TM) Controller - 1577. So progress. Since its working in PCIe 2.0 x16_2, that confirms it does not HAVE to be in the last slot. I still do not understand why when I select AIC Location Group CPU0 NB PCIe Slot, there is no option for NB PCIe x16_5. I think if that option was available in the pulldown, the TB card would work in the last slot.

My other worry is that SB PCIe x16_2 is running at PCIe-2.0 so I don't know if the TB card can run at full speed in a GEN-2 slot. I am still trying to find an answer to that. I am not sure how to test the bandwidth of the TB card without a Thunderbolt drive or monitor(s). Anyway smke, thanks so much for helping me out and reading all these posts. I am going to continue to search for answers about PCIe 2.0 x16_5 slot not showing up in AIC Location pull down, whether the bandwidth will be reduced because of the GEN-2 slot, and where the card is supposed to show up in Device Manager.

If anyone else has the Asus Thunderbolt card up and running, I would really appreciate any info you may have.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I don't know if the Tb feature works but the USB part works
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an update. I put the TB card in slot 6 (PCIe 2.0 x16_5 slot), left the AIC Location Group set to SB PCIe Slot and AIC Location set to SB PCIe x16_2 - it boots but no go with the TB card. It does not show up in device manager and if I plug a USB drive into the USB-3 port - nothing. I think the TB card is supposed to show up under System Devices in Device Manager. I saw another post where someone had it working and that is where it showed up in his Device Manager. It makes no sense to me that this arrangement would work because the AIC Location set in the BIOS is NOT where the TB card is. But you say that is what you did and yours works. Strange.
> 
> So I powered down and moved the TB card to PCIe 2.0 x16_2 (physical slot 3) and IT WORKS! At least the USB-3 port works. I looked in Device Manager under System Devices and there is nothing there saying ThunderBolt and I don't see it anywhere else in Device Manager but at least the USB-3 port is working. In the other post I mentioned it appeared under System Devices as Thunderbolt (TM) Controller - 1577. So progress. Since its working in PCIe 2.0 x16_2, that confirms it does not HAVE to be in the last slot. I still do not understand why when I select AIC Location Group CPU0 NB PCIe Slot, there is no option for NB PCIe x16_5. I think if that option was available in the pulldown, the TB card would work in the last slot.
> 
> My other worry is that SB PCIe x16_2 is running at PCIe-2.0 so I don't know if the TB card can run at full speed in a GEN-2 slot. I am still trying to find an answer to that. I am not sure how to test the bandwidth of the TB card without a Thunderbolt drive or monitor(s). Anyway smke, thanks so much for helping me out and reading all these posts. I am going to continue to search for answers about PCIe 2.0 x16_5 slot not showing up in AIC Location pull down, whether the bandwidth will be reduced because of the GEN-2 slot, and where the card is supposed to show up in Device Manager.
> 
> If anyone else has the Asus Thunderbolt card up and running, I would really appreciate any info you may have.
Click to expand...

I switched my tb card to slot 4 nb cpu0 nb pcie 4


----------



## rolldog

Thank you. Yea, I'm hoping to run this memory stable at 3333 also. It's takes a lot of finesse when you have so many variables to deal with like the timings, the individual voltages, the CPU strap, and the BCLK Frequency, which applies to everything. Sometimes it's difficult to get all the stars aligned, but everyone should be able to squeeze out a higher clock speed on just their CPU, When you're working with multiple components to OC, it's difficult to get the stars aligned, but sometimes settling for less isn't a bad choice because it's still batter than your base speeds. Finding that one place where everything is maxed out and running in sync with each other requires a lot of time and patience, which I don't have. So I'm just hoping I placed in the upper half of the silicon lottery with this CPU. Believe it or not, getting your memory to run at it's full potential won't have as much of a benefit to your overall system performance as your CPU and GPU do, plus it takes so much more time and work to get your memory running at optimal speeds, I won't be terribly unhappy if I can't get 3333 out of it.

I have 10 cores to overclock, and I'm about to flash my 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 GPUs with an updated BIOS (the firmware currently on them was setup before waterblocks even came out for these GPUs) so I should be able to run them at full voltage and try squeezing 1600-1700/7500 clock/memory speeds out of them. Then I get to figure out this BIOS on these new Asus boards and see what new features they have. I haven't run any tests yet, but thanks to JPMBoy, I should be running some benchmarks soon.

By the way. does anyone know if moving this jumper to overvolt the CPU on the newer Asus MBs (I'm running an X99 Deluxe II) and then setting the BIOS to Enabler Extreme Over-voltage is indeed only for LN2 systems or I can use these along with a water cooling system? I've already moved the jumper, but in the BIOS an alert popped up wanting me to verify that LN2 was in place, so I haven't done anything with it yet. Worst case scenario, I'll see my temps increasing very fast until my system alerts me of it and then it shuts itself down. I was just curious if anyone has used with without LN2 in place.


----------



## rolldog

Like the TE for OU?


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I switched my tb card to slot 4 nb cpu0 nb pcie 4


Why did you move it?

I found the TB card on the PCIe bus with HWInfo-64 on PCI Bus #0. Here is a shot of the TB card showing up.



Then I noticed that Crossfire was disabled. I don't know why but I had this suspicion it's related. So I just booted into the BIOS and turned TB off. Crossfire still Disabled. I Googled AMD Crossfire Not Working and found someone that said if "Above 4G Decoding" in the BIOS BOOT Menu is Enabled, Crossfire will not work. I had Enabled that because on of the many posts I have dug up about getting TB to work said that needed to be enabled. So I disabled it and rebooted and now I can re-enable Crossfire AND the TB card is working (at least the USB-3 part). I still can't find it in Device Manager. Does it show up in your Device Manager?

Now I just stuck a USB flash drive in the TB USB-3 port and it is NOT working. It was before... UGH!! Maybe Above $G Decoding does have to be enabled, but that disables CrossFire for some reason.

At this point, I think I can get TB working but removing my 2nd GPU would REALLY take the heat off my PCIe lane allocation problems. I have read so many posts that say if you want more than 1 GPU, get a 40-lane CPU. I think they are right...


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Thank you. Yea, I'm hoping to run this memory stable at 3333 also. It's takes a lot of finesse when you have so many variables to deal with like the timings, the individual voltages, the CPU strap, and the BCLK Frequency, which applies to everything. Sometimes it's difficult to get all the stars aligned, but everyone should be able to squeeze out a higher clock speed on just their CPU, When you're working with multiple components to OC, it's difficult to get the stars aligned, but sometimes settling for less isn't a bad choice because it's still batter than your base speeds. Finding that one place where everything is maxed out and running in sync with each other requires a lot of time and patience, which I don't have. So I'm just hoping I placed in the upper half of the silicon lottery with this CPU. Believe it or not, getting your memory to run at it's full potential won't have as much of a benefit to your overall system performance as your CPU and GPU do, plus it takes so much more time and work to get your memory running at optimal speeds, I won't be terribly unhappy if I can't get 3333 out of it.
> 
> I have 10 cores to overclock, and I'm about to flash my 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 GPUs with an updated BIOS (the firmware currently on them was setup before waterblocks even came out for these GPUs) so I should be able to run them at full voltage and try squeezing 1600-1700/7500 clock/memory speeds out of them. Then I get to figure out this BIOS on these new Asus boards and see what new features they have. I haven't run any tests yet, but thanks to JPMBoy, I should be running some benchmarks soon.
> 
> By the way. does anyone know if moving this jumper to overvolt the CPU on the newer Asus MBs (I'm running an X99 Deluxe II) and then setting the BIOS to Enabler Extreme Over-voltage is indeed only for LN2 systems or I can use these along with a water cooling system? I've already moved the jumper, but in the BIOS an alert popped up wanting me to verify that LN2 was in place, so I haven't done anything with it yet. Worst case scenario, I'll see my temps increasing very fast until my system alerts me of it and then it shuts itself down. I was just curious if anyone has used with without LN2 in place.


Yes I know how you feel. Some of the guys on this forum are MILITANT and have super human patience. I watch posts where someone is moving various voltages in 0.1V increments and DRAM timings 1 clock cycle at a time. They usually get there but man does it take a lot of time. With my Haswell-E CPU I don't think I am ever getting my RAM to 3333. Probably not even 3000. I copied someone's settings the other day and I mean just about every parameter you can change in the Asus BIOS and actually got to the OS with the RAM at 3200 but Windows crashed almost immediately. I was surprised it got that far. Right now I am still fighting with Thunderbolt and not doing so great with that either. I have my CPU at 4.5GHz with 1.25 VCore which is acceptable for me. And your right I think - fighting with RAM timings for days and days really does not get you that much more performance. I guess its really the thrill of the hunt!

I don't know about the OverVolt jumper and LN2. I never moved that jumper. I tend to keep my max OC attempt voltages on the low side. I don't want to degrade my CPU and I am FAR from an expert at this. I am sure one of the guys here will know. Anyway - good lcuk


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I switched my tb card to slot 4 nb cpu0 nb pcie 4
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you move it?
> 
> I found the TB card on the PCIe bus with HWInfo-64 on PCI Bus #0. Here is a shot of the TB card showing up.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I noticed that Crossfire was disabled. I don't know why but I had this suspicion it's related. So I just booted into the BIOS and turned TB off. Crossfire still Disabled. I Googled AMD Crossfire Not Working and found someone that said if "Above 4G Decoding" in the BIOS BOOT Menu is Enabled, Crossfire will not work. I had Enabled that because on of the many posts I have dug up about getting TB to work said that needed to be enabled. So I disabled it and rebooted and now I can re-enable Crossfire AND the TB card is working (at least the USB-3 part). I still can't find it in Device Manager. Does it show up in your Device Manager?
> 
> Now I just stuck a USB flash drive in the TB USB-3 port and it is NOT working. It was before... UGH!! Maybe Above $G Decoding does have to be enabled, but that disables CrossFire for some reason.
> 
> At this point, I think I can get TB working but removing my 2nd GPU would REALLY take the heat off my PCIe lane allocation problems. I have read so many posts that say if you want more than 1 GPU, get a 40-lane CPU. I think they are right...
Click to expand...

the only thing that I know of that shows up related to the tb card is the usb in the USB section the wears thing is wen I changed it to skirt 4 on the q code I get bf or it could be 6f but I will look in device manager for anny tb stuff well doesen't show up in device manager but I was able to find it with a tool in aida 64


----------



## Silent Scone

Do you have any thunderbolt 3 devices?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do you have any thunderbolt 3 devices?


no I don't right now I just use it for the extra usb


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do you have any thunderbolt 3 devices?


Yeah - I don't have any TB3 devices either - I just want to get the card working because I may end up with some TB storage drives. I want to get a Samsung 960Pro M.2 drive and I want to get all the lane allocations straight before I do. With a 28-lane CPU and 2 GPUs I think I am in for a battle. I am already getting my butt kicked by just the TB card. I do have a display with Display Port in and Asus gives you a mini-DP to DP adapter cable so I was thinking about plugging in a monitor and see what that does. Only problem is the the adapter cable is about 6" long.

Last night I had the TB USB-3 port working but then I noticed Cross Fire was disabled. Found a post that said if you Enable Above 4G Decoding, Crossfire won' work. I had Enabled it b/c I has found a post from another guy fighting with TB that said it had to be Enabled (along with a few other things). So I Disabled Above 4G Decoding and rebooted. Crossfire Enable came back and I successfully re-enabled Crossfire but then the TB USB-3 port would not work even though I could see the TB card on PCI Bus #0 (as shown above) in HWiNFO-64.

This morning I just tried a reboot to see if maybe it would start working. The computer went into what looked like a boot loop. It did not try, then shutdown and start up again - Boot codes just kept changing - I think in a cycle. After 10 min of that I forced a reboot and same thing. I could not even get to the BIOS. At that point I did a CMOS reset and booted back to the OS. So back to Square 1. Went from TB USB-3 working, Crossfire not working to TB USB-3 not working but Crossfire working, to boot loop, to CMOS reset.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Here is a simple question.

The X99-Deluxe II has 4 LEDs on the MOBO in the upper right hand corner just west of the main power connectors. In order from top to bottom - CPU, DRAM, VGA, and BOOT. I generally know what they do and mean. My problem is that they are so small and my eyes are not that good. I can't tell which one is lit but I can see which color is lit. So can someone tell me what color each one of the LEDs is?

Thanks !


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Yes I know how you feel. *Some of the guys on this forum are MILITANT and have super human patience. I watch posts where someone is moving various voltages in 0.1V increments and DRAM timings 1 clock cycle at a time. They usually get there but man does it take a lot of time.* With my Haswell-E CPU I don't think I am ever getting my RAM to 3333. Probably not even 3000. I copied someone's settings the other day and I mean just about every parameter you can change in the Asus BIOS and actually got to the OS with the RAM at 3200 but Windows crashed almost immediately. I was surprised it got that far. Right now I am still fighting with Thunderbolt and not doing so great with that either. I have my CPU at 4.5GHz with 1.25 VCore which is acceptable for me. And your right I think - fighting with RAM timings for days and days really does not get you that much more performance. I guess its really the thrill of the hunt!
> 
> I don't know about the OverVolt jumper and LN2. I never moved that jumper. I tend to keep my max OC attempt voltages on the low side. I don't want to degrade my CPU and I am FAR from an expert at this. I am sure one of the guys here will know. Anyway - good lcuk


It helps if you're retired and have nothing better to do ...


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> It helps if you're retired and have nothing better to do ...


Must be nice !! I plan to retire just after I die of old age (or when I hit DDR4-3333 on Haswell-E @ CPU 4.6GHz)


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Must be nice !! I plan to retire just after I die of old age (or when I hit DDR4-3333 on Haswell-E @ CPU 4.6GHz)


OK, lets see ... 67 and retired, 67 having to work, or 33 having to work ... decisions, decisions, decisions ...


----------



## mbze430

going through voltage at .001v at a time probably leads you of dying of old age.


----------



## djgar

I'd go for .005 or .01 .... and get a nice nurse to take care of you


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Here is a simple question.
> 
> The X99-Deluxe II has 4 LEDs on the MOBO in the upper right hand corner just west of the main power connectors. In order from top to bottom - CPU, DRAM, VGA, and BOOT. I generally know what they do and mean. My problem is that they are so small and my eyes are not that good. I can't tell which one is lit but I can see which color is lit. So can someone tell me what color each one of the LEDs is?
> 
> Thanks !


Sorry, I noticed they were different colors, but unless I get down on my hands and knees with a flashlight, I can't tell which is which. Mine are on the bottom since my MB is inverted in my case with a reverse chassis.

I've had enough time to update my drivers for this new MB, but I haven't messed around much overclocking my i7-6950X yet. All I've done is increased the multiplier to 42 and increased my voltage to 1.25 and everything booted fine from the start. I have a good feeling about this hardware. I've only had time to change 2 settings and I got a 40% OC at 1.25V. No problems. I thought I was going to give it more voltage, but so far, so good. Once I get all my software installed and get my GPUs flashed with a more current BIOS, then I'll be able to spend more time testing this thing out.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Sorry, I noticed they were different colors, but unless I get down on my hands and knees with a flashlight, I can't tell which is which. Mine are on the bottom since my MB is inverted in my case with a reverse chassis.
> 
> I've had enough time to update my drivers for this new MB, but I haven't messed around much overclocking my i7-6950X yet. All I've done is increased the multiplier to 42 and increased my voltage to 1.25 and everything booted fine from the start. I have a good feeling about this hardware. I've only had time to change 2 settings and I got a 40% OC at 1.25V. No problems. I thought I was going to give it more voltage, but so far, so good. Once I get all my software installed and get my GPUs flashed with a more current BIOS, then I'll be able to spend more time testing this thing out.


Thanks. I am sure some kind soul here knows which LED is which color and will chime in to help me out. Those LEDs are really tiny. Between my RAM cooling fans and my less than perfect MOBO power harness job, I have a touch time getting an unobstructed view of them. I know the DRAM LED is red. I think the BOOT LED is white. Sometimes I see an Orange one light up that I think is the CPU. I don't think the VGA one has ever lit (which is good). When they are lit they are pretty bright so it's just about impossible (for me) to tell which one in the row of 4 is lit. Anyone?

Regarding your OC to date, I can say that at least on Haswell-E with my 5820K, I can hit 4.2GHz easy. I set VCore at 1.25 for that but I have found I can get up to 4.4GHz without having to increase Vcore so I should really lower it for 4.2GHz. I am thinking about going Adaptive and/or setting up the Asus Thermal Control Tool. If you are not aware of that you should check it out. It adjusts frequency and voltage based on temperature. Here is a link about it and how to use it for Broadwell-E. Right up your alley!

https://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/31/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/


----------



## greg1184

I have the RVE 10. I am having an issue with my AURA software. I am not seeing the "backplate leds" anymore to adjust. As a result I cannot select the backplate lights for my motherboard anymore because the selections are not there. I have no idea why this is going on. I reinstalled aura, clean installed windows and reset my bios, and none of that work. All the backplate lights does is cycle between colors.

Anyone have this issue? Would the new bios update cause this?



I scroll through the options and the backplate led's are not listed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I have the RVE 10. I am having an issue with my AURA software. I am not seeing the "backplate leds" anymore to adjust. As a result I cannot select the backplate lights for my motherboard anymore because the selections are not there. I have no idea why this is going on. I reinstalled aura, clean installed windows and reset my bios, and none of that work. All the backplate lights does is cycle between colors.
> 
> Anyone have this issue? Would the new bios update cause this?
> 
> 
> 
> I scroll through the options and the backplate led's are not listed.


try cycling the bios setting to off - post - and back to on (static). If that does not work, I'd reinstall the softeware. I Checked mine and it shows all backplate settings ATM... however I keep mine set to CPU for a visual temp readout.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try cycling the bios setting to off - post - and back to on (static). If that does not work, I'd reinstall the softeware. I Checked mine and it shows all backplate settings ATM... however I keep mine set to CPU for a visual temp readout.


When I shut it off in the Bios, everything shuts off except for the backplate lights. It seems like the board is no longer controlling those lights at all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> When I shut it off in the Bios, everything shuts off except for the backplate lights. It seems like the board is no longer controlling those lights at all.


okay - save your OC settings to a bios save slot or a USB stick and do a clrcmos. Don;t load or set a new OC and see if the problem still persists. Oh - did you uninstall and reinstall the software after disabling the light effects in bios?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> When I shut it off in the Bios, everything shuts off except for the backplate lights. It seems like the board is no longer controlling those lights at all.
> 
> 
> 
> okay - save your OC settings to a bios save slot or a USB stick and do a clrcmos. Don;t load or set a new OC and see if the problem still persists. Oh - did you uninstall and reinstall the software after disabling the light effects in bios?
Click to expand...

I've had issues where F5 BIOS defaults doesn't help but if I reset BIOS with jumper switch on motherboard problem fixed.









Edit: How you do that is unplug power cord to PC, wait a minute or so for power to completely drain from system, move jumper to BIOS reset position, wait 30 seconds or so, put in back to normal position, plug power cord back in, boot. Manual has which jumper it is.









And yes, save your BIOS settings to USB first and you likely need to disable Fast Boot and CSM (or maybe just CSM but I always do both) before applying the saved BIOS settings or PC will freeze, known bug with saved overclocking profiles.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I've had issues where F5 BIOS defaults doesn't help but if I reset BIOS with jumper switch on motherboard problem fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: How you do that is unplug power cord to PC, wait a minute or so for power to completely drain from system, move jumper to BIOS reset position, wait 30 seconds or so, put in back to normal position, plug power cord back in, boot. Manual has which jumper it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, save your BIOS settings to USB first and you likely need to disableFast Boot and CSM (or maybe just CSM but I always do both) before applying the saved BIOS settings or PC will freeze, known bug with saved overclocking profiles.


The R5E-10 has a clrcmos button on the I/O backplate - easy!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I've had issues where F5 BIOS defaults doesn't help but if I reset BIOS with jumper switch on motherboard problem fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: How you do that is unplug power cord to PC, wait a minute or so for power to completely drain from system, move jumper to BIOS reset position, wait 30 seconds or so, put in back to normal position, plug power cord back in, boot. Manual has which jumper it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, save your BIOS settings to USB first and you likely need to disableFast Boot and CSM (or maybe just CSM but I always do both) before applying the saved BIOS settings or PC will freeze, known bug with saved overclocking profiles.
> 
> 
> 
> The R5E-10 has a clrcmos button on the I/O backplate - easy!
Click to expand...

!!! Better yet!!


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - save your OC settings to a bios save slot or a USB stick and do a clrcmos. Don;t load or set a new OC and see if the problem still persists. Oh - did you uninstall and reinstall the software after disabling the light effects in bios?


Fixed it by shutting down and unplugging for a long time. Interestingly there are now 5 different backplate LEDs


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Fixed it by shutting down and unplugging for a long time. Interestingly there are *now 5 different backplate LEDs*


there should be.


----------



## djgar

New Strix X99 bios 1301 - "improve stability". So far no instabilities detected ...


----------



## CeeeJaaay

X99 Deluxe/U3.1 loses power to all USB ports every few minutes when most of them are populated. Even with only a few devices connected I'm still experiencing disconnections and, in the case of a webcam, glitches and hiccups. The problems are accentuated when I start recording footage through a HDMI capture card. I've tried swapping all the other components (including the CPU), tried updating and downgrading the BIOS, tried a fresh Windows installation on a different drive. I'm running out of ideas but I've seen other people on X99 (and one user on a X99 Deluxe) with the same exact issue. Anything else I should try or is it time for RMA?

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeeJaaay*
> 
> X99 Deluxe/U3.1 loses power to all USB ports every few minutes when most of them are populated. Even with only a few devices connected I'm still experiencing disconnections and, in the case of a webcam, glitches and hiccups. The problems are accentuated when I start recording footage through a HDMI capture card. I've tried swapping all the other components (including the CPU), tried updating and downgrading the BIOS, tried a fresh Windows installation on a different drive. I'm running out of ideas but I've seen other people on X99 (and one user on a X99 Deluxe) with the same exact issue. Anything else I should try or is it time for RMA?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk.


try increasing the PCH voltage.


----------



## greg1184

The latest BIOS on my 10 edition has improved my memory overclock significantly. I have my memory now at 3200mhz with no modification of the SA voltage and its passing HCI memtest just fine.


----------



## CeeeJaaay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CeeeJaaay*
> 
> X99 Deluxe/U3.1 loses power to all USB ports every few minutes when most of them are populated. Even with only a few devices connected I'm still experiencing disconnections and, in the case of a webcam, glitches and hiccups. The problems are accentuated when I start recording footage through a HDMI capture card. I've tried swapping all the other components (including the CPU), tried updating and downgrading the BIOS, tried a fresh Windows installation on a different drive. I'm running out of ideas but I've seen other people on X99 (and one user on a X99 Deluxe) with the same exact issue. Anything else I should try or is it time for RMA?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> try increasing the PCH voltage.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestion, I tried 1.2v on the PCH core voltage and 1.6 on the I/O but no difference.

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeeJaaay*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, I tried 1.2v on the PCH core voltage and 1.6 on the I/O but no difference.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk.


okay.. try the VCCIO voltages



DL a copy of Latency monitor and see if one of the USB devices is causing high interrupts?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay.. try the VCCIO voltages
> 
> DL a copy of Latency monitor and see if one of the USB devices is causing high interrupts?


My offical Xbox360 Wireless adapter does, but the "unoffical" ebay cheapy doesn't.
You can see the jump in latency when you plug it in.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> My offical Xbox360 Wireless adapter does, but the "unoffical" ebay cheapy doesn't.
> You can see the jump in latency when you plug it in.


yeah - it's unfortunately too common.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - it's unfortunately too common.


You know how I worked it out.
Remember that time when I was OCDing over the L2 Cache latency, well that followed to the new setup, so it wasn't my hardware (as per say).
Unplugged all usb devices and it stopped, so I did the one at a time test.

Don't know what's different about a 3rd party adapter over the official other than the device id.

Still going strong with the lowered VCCSA too.


----------



## CeeeJaaay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay.. try the VCCIO voltages
> 
> 
> 
> DL a copy of Latency monitor and see if one of the USB devices is causing high interrupts?


Thanks for the help. I tried bumping up the VCCIO voltages to 1.1v but no luck. I downloaded LatencyMon 6.5 and let it run while I started recording from the capture card and webcam at the same time. Here's the results:



The problem is I get similar results when I have only the webcam plugged in (I even removed mouse and keyboard). I tried a different webcam and instead of the recording glitching it gets stuck, so I assume the problem is not the webcams. I also tried switching from a PCIe capture card to a USB 3.0 one, but no difference. This machine was working fine about 1 week ago, have had this motherboard for 6 months now. Anything else I can try?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeeJaaay*
> 
> Thanks for the help. I tried bumping up the VCCIO voltages to 1.1v but no luck. I downloaded LatencyMon 6.5 and let it run while I started recording from the capture card and webcam at the same time. Here's the results:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is I get similar results when I have only the webcam plugged in (I even removed mouse and keyboard). I tried a different webcam and instead of the recording glitching it gets stuck, so I assume the problem is not the webcams. I also tried switching from a PCIe capture card to a USB 3.0 one, but no difference. This machine was working fine about 1 week ago, have had this motherboard for 6 months now. Anything else I can try?


did you monitor latency with only the KB and mouse connected? Disconnect the web cam?


----------



## CeeeJaaay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you monitor latency with only the KB and mouse connected? Disconnect the web cam?


Ok I did some more tests. Swapping the 980 Ti with a 280 seems to fix the problem. I tried the latest Nvidia drivers and some old ones but got similar results. Everything was working fine about 1 week ago, I don't know what happened. Here's the tests with only mouse and keyboard plugged in:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



980Ti New Drivers:



980Ti Old Drivers:



280:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeeJaaay*
> 
> Ok I did some more tests. Swapping the 980 Ti with a 280 seems to fix the problem. I tried the latest Nvidia drivers and some old ones but got similar results. Everything was working fine about 1 week ago, I don't know what happened. Here's the tests with only mouse and keyboard plugged in:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 980Ti New Drivers:
> 
> 
> 
> 980Ti Old Drivers:
> 
> 
> 
> 280:


reinstall thge 980Ti and use DDU to clean the system oif any driver "residuals", then load driver version 372.90 (some of the later version have ahd some issues.. even something simple like folding). Mouse and KB only... still high DPCs (ignore page faults).


----------



## CeeeJaaay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> reinstall thge 980Ti and use DDU to clean the system oif any driver "residuals", then load driver version 372.90 (some of the later version have ahd some issues.. even something simple like folding). Mouse and KB only... still high DPCs (ignore page faults).


I did that but used 268.22 and it didn't fix the problem. I read on the internet of other people with similar issues, found this post and it fixed the problem but the computer now BSODs after a couple minutes recording.

PS: If it's indeed the graphic card I guess I'm ot, will try asking in the Nvidia subforum.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I switched my tb card to slot 4 nb cpu0 nb pcie 4


Hey - Back to Thunderbolt on the X99-Deluxe II

I made some progress (finally) on getting my Thunderbolt card to work. I took out my 2nd GPU to temporarily simplify things and give me some room to work. Here is what I found.

I can put the TB card in PCIe 2.0 x16_2 slot, set AIC Location Group set to SB PCIe Slot and AIC Location set to SB PCIe x16_2 and it works (at least USB-3)

When I put the card in PCIe 3.0/2.0 x*16_3* slot it didn't work. I ran SIV and noticed that when I select the device in "PCIe Bus" and click on it's Bus-Numb-Fun box, the pop-up info box shows that Power Management is set to D3 which is Device fully-off, no power to device.

Here is what is looks like in SIV


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







When I click on the Bus-Numb-Fun box, I get this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







If I go into the BIOS and under Advanced / Platform Misc Configuration, Enable PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support under PCH - PCI Express as below:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]



Then it works and the same SIV screen shows Power Management set to D0 - Device fully-operational, no power saving. So Enabling PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support seems to turn on that PCIe buss and the TB card works (at least USB3).

Here is what it looks like in SIV when its working.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









So I powered down and moved the TB card to PCIe 3.0/2.0 *x16_4* slot, In BIOS, set AIC Location Group to NB PCI-E Configuration and AIC Location to PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_4, left PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support enabled. Rebooted - the TB card shows up in SIV again but once again Power Management is set to D3 which is Device fully-off, no power to device, and the TB USB port does not work.

So Enabling PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support makes the Power Management set to D0 - (Device fully-operational, no power saving) when the TB card is in PCIe 3.0/2.0 *x16_3* slot but not when its in slot PCIe 3.0/2.0 x*16_4* slot. When the card is in slot PCIe 2.0 x*16_2* slot, it works regardless of the state of PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support in the BIOS.

Result - I am a confused puppy. Why does the state of PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support in the BIOS not matter for PCIe 2.0 x*16_2* slot, makes Power Management change to D0 - (Device fully-operational) for PCIe 3.0/2.0 *x16_3* slot, but does NOT change the Power Management state from D3 to D0 when the TB card is in PCIe 3.0/2.0 *x16_4*?

Slot PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_5 slot still does not show up as an option in AIC Location and I have had no luck at all getting the TB card to work when in that slot.

Anyone?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeeJaaay*
> 
> I did that but used 268.22 and it didn't fix the problem. I read on the internet of other people with similar issues, found this post and it fixed the problem but the computer now BSODs after a couple minutes recording.
> 
> PS: If it's indeed the graphic card I guess I'm ot, will try asking in the Nvidia subforum.


----------



## rolldog

I'm trying to figure out if my MB is bad. I'm running an Asus X99 Deluxe II and have 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1 GPUs running SLI. I have them in slots 1 & 3, I have the switch set for 2xSLI, no M.2 sharing bandwidth, but in the BIOS under GPU post, it only shows 1 GPU installed, in slot 3, even though the cards are running SLI and I have a monitor hooked up to the GPU in slot 1. In GPU-Z, both cards show up, but it shows them running PCIeX16 1.1, sometimes it shows PCIeX16 2.0 even though both slots are set at 3.0. Are there any utilities I can run to test this? I think it's odd that both slots show 3.0 under PCH configuration for both slots in the BIOS but under GPU Post it shows 1 card running PCIex16 3.0 in slot 3 but slot 1 is empty. Any suggestions?


----------



## CeeeJaaay

The speed slows down at idle, have you checked it with a game/benchmark running?

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## rolldog

Nope. I was hoping to try and have the MB BIOS recognize that I have 2 GPU cards installed before I start running benchmarks.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if my MB is bad. I'm running an Asus X99 Deluxe II and have 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1 GPUs running SLI. I have them in slots 1 & 3, I have the switch set for 2xSLI, no M.2 sharing bandwidth, but in the BIOS under GPU post, it only shows 1 GPU installed, in slot 3, even though the cards are running SLI and I have a monitor hooked up to the GPU in slot 1. In GPU-Z, both cards show up, but it shows them running PCIeX16 1.1, sometimes it shows PCIeX16 2.0 even though both slots are set at 3.0. Are there any utilities I can run to test this? I think it's odd that both slots show 3.0 under PCH configuration for both slots in the BIOS but under GPU Post it shows 1 card running PCIex16 3.0 in slot 3 but slot 1 is empty. Any suggestions?


Wow - that is weird. I can tell you that I have 2 x Asus R9-290s in Crossfire, in slots PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_1 slot and PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_3 slot (physical slots 1 and 4) and they both show up in GPU Post as X16 and X8. Mine are running in X16 X8 because I have a 28-lane CPU. I assume your CPU is that 6950X (that I wish was in my socket!) so you should see X16 for both GPUs. If the monitor hooked up to the GPU in slot 1 is working, then I think that means that GPU is working. I have never done SLI - only Crossfire. SLI requires a physical strap between the GPUs right? Is it possible that the PCIe bus is not connecting or recognizing the GPU but it is getting video data from other GPU via the SLI strap? You should definitely see it in the GPU post screen.

I would look in Device Manager for starters, then run HWinFO and SIV (System Information Viewer). I have been using SIV to troubleshoot my Thunderbolt woes.

Both utilities will show what is connected to all PCIe buses. SIV will show more detailed information if you click on the PCI Bus tab, find the GPU, and then click on the Bus-Numb-Fun box for the GPU at the left side of the screen. You should see something like the picture below. Take note of the highlighted fields. They show the device is powered and using 16 lanes.



If you don't know SIV, it's a free utility that will show just about everything you could ever think of about your system. Here are the links to the SIV webpage and another download link from Major Geeks. The website is a little hokey but the guy who wrote SIV is a friggin genius. It's small, fast, powerful and Free! It will tell you if both of your GPUs are present, powered, and using the proper PCIe lanes.

http://rh-software.com/

Please download siv.zip from a mirror site FileCroco (official mirror) or MajorGeeks or OlderGeeks or Softpedia or TechSpot.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/siv_(system_information_viewer).html


----------



## rolldog

Yes, I'm running an i7-6950X @ 4.3Ghz. I have HWinFO installed because both of my Aquaero 6XTs are pulling software temp readings from each GPU, which are on a different loop than my 6950X. I was using these same 2 GPUs on an X99 Deluxe with a Haswell-E CPU, and both GPUs would show up under GPU Post. In the BIOS elsewhere, it shows PCIeX16_1 and PCIeX16_3 both running x16 (as if the MB knows there are 2 GPUs installed), but I'm in the habit of always checking GPU Post before saving a BIOS profile and from day 1, when I finished this build, it's always said that. Even in Nvidia Control Panel, it shows SLI in enabled and running.

Thanks for the link, I might download this. Like I mentioned though, I'm using HWinFO and have software temp sensors for each GPU feeding my Aquaeros. It's just odd that the MB BIOS sees PCIeX16_1 empty, which wouldn't be possible.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Yes, I'm running an i7-6950X @ 4.3Ghz. I have HWinFO installed because both of my Aquaero 6XTs are pulling software temp readings from each GPU, which are on a different loop than my 6950X. I was using these same 2 GPUs on an X99 Deluxe with a Haswell-E CPU, and both GPUs would show up under GPU Post. In the BIOS elsewhere, it shows PCIeX16_1 and PCIeX16_3 both running x16 (as if the MB knows there are 2 GPUs installed), but I'm in the habit of always checking GPU Post before saving a BIOS profile and from day 1, when I finished this build, it's always said that. Even in Nvidia Control Panel, it shows SLI in enabled and running.
> 
> Thanks for the link, I might download this. Like I mentioned though, I'm using HWinFO and have software temp sensors for each GPU feeding my Aquaeros. It's just odd that the MB BIOS sees PCIeX16_1 empty, which wouldn't be possible.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


does it show both cards in the PCIE/Nb configure page in bios.. but only one in GPU POst?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> does it show both cards in the PCIE/Nb configure page in bios.. but only one in GPU POst?


Yes


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Yes


very strange...


----------



## rolldog

I got it! I have plexi-nickel waterblocks on each GPU and LEDs in the waterblocks. The GPU that wasn't being recognized had the cable for the LED stuck between the waterblock and the chipset heatsink. I could really pull it out and reseat it since I'm running acrylic tubing, but I was able to move the wire out of the way and then seat the GPU down into the slot a little more. Damn wires! These Darkside CONNECT LEDs have some thick sleeving! Now both GPUs are being seen under GPU Post and both are showing PCIeX16 3.0

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I got it! I have plexi-nickel waterblocks on each GPU and LEDs in the waterblocks. The GPU that wasn't being recognized had the cable for the LED stuck between the waterblock and the chipset heatsink. I could really pull it out and reseat it since I'm running acrylic tubing, but I was able to move the wire out of the way and then seat the GPU down into the slot a little more. Damn wires! These Darkside CONNECT LEDs have some thick sleeving! Now both GPUs are being seen under GPU Post and both are showing PCIeX16 3.0
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


good to know you figured it out... but frankly, that's just a butt-stupid cause.


----------



## rolldog

Agreed!

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


lol.


----------



## xixou

I'm happy that the asus x99 deluxe works fine with 3 Pascal GPU in game ^^

In case you have more than two pascal GPU,
there is a trick to make games working in tri/four way sli:


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi, I'm running my x99 deluxe with a 5930k since two years now and I'm pretty stable with all games and all benchmarks I tried.

Recently I'm experiencing some idle freeze. When I leave the PC on at night downloading some torrents I find the PC frozen in the morning.
Black screen and I need to reboot.

Is there some suggestions please?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi, I'm running my x99 deluxe with a 5930k since two years now and I'm pretty stable with all games and all benchmarks I tried.
> 
> Recently I'm experiencing some idle freeze. When I leave the PC on at night downloading some torrents I find the PC frozen in the morning.
> Black screen and I need to reboot.
> 
> Is there some suggestions please?


What are your voltages and settings I have 5820 k


----------



## rolldog

Maybe downloading some bunk torrents?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Is there some suggestions please?


Reduce cache multiplier by one, rinse and repeat. Anything higher than 1.25V on ring can cause degradation, but how quickly, IDK.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Reduce cache multiplier by one, rinse and repeat. Anything higher than 1.25V on ring can cause degradation, but how quickly, IDK.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> What are your voltages and settings I have 5820 k


My CPU is pretty dumb but it was stable for two years now @4.2GHz and 3.8GHz cache, 1.280V core voltage, 1.250V cache voltage, 1.130V system agent voltage, 1.92 input voltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Maybe downloading some bunk torrents?


I don't think that it's related to torrent files, it happen with every night idle.


----------



## osiricat

Hi guys,

My specs:

Motherboard model: ASUS X99 DELUXE
UEFI Version: 3402
CPU: INTEL 5930K
Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: CMK16GX4M4A2800C16 CORSAIR 2x8GB DDR4 2.800Mhz LPX
GPU: ASUS 1070GTX STRIX
SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: 1xSAMSUNG 950PRO 512GB NVME/ 1XSAMSUNG 840 EVO SATA3 / 1XWD BLACK 2TB 7.200RPM
PSU: CORSAIR AX850
USB Devices (model/version number):
Monitor: SAMSUNG S27B550
CPU Cooler: CORSAIR HYDRO H110i
PC CASE: CORSAIR OBSIDIAN 700D
Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? W10 PRO X64 ACTIVATED
Drivers Installed (include version): SAMSUNG VNME CONTROLLER 1.4.7.17
Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: IT DOESNT MATTER
System Overclocked (provide details)? YUP, The issue comes with OC read above:

The issue: when XMP profile is active, speed link of the M.2 sata goes down:



The speed link also goes down if XMP profile is disable, but I OC the CPU in using AI AUTO MODE, EZ MODE or even MANUAL mode or every time I put DRAM frecuencies over 2600Mhz (the sticks are 2800MHZ up to 3000MHZ through XMP profile 2). Its really weird that DRAM config slow downs the M.2 sata port /PCIE link speed downs from 3.0 to 2.0 spec***?!?!

When XMP profile is disable (and memory frecuerunning at 2.133Mhz), M.2 sata link speed are full @32Gbps:



Any ideas?

Support/bug request template


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osiricat*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> My specs:
> 
> Motherboard model: ASUS X99 DELUXE
> UEFI Version: 3402
> CPU: INTEL 5930K
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: CMK16GX4M4A2800C16 CORSAIR 2x8GB DDR4 2.800Mhz LPX
> GPU: ASUS 1070GTX STRIX
> SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: 1xSAMSUNG 950PRO 512GB NVME/ 1XSAMSUNG 840 EVO SATA3 / 1XWD BLACK 2TB 7.200RPM
> PSU: CORSAIR AX850
> USB Devices (model/version number):
> Monitor: SAMSUNG S27B550
> CPU Cooler: CORSAIR HYDRO H110i
> PC CASE: CORSAIR OBSIDIAN 700D
> Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? W10 PRO X64 ACTIVATED
> Drivers Installed (include version): SAMSUNG VNME CONTROLLER 1.4.7.17
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: IT DOESNT MATTER
> System Overclocked (provide details)? YUP, The issue comes with OC read above:
> 
> The issue: when XMP profile is active, speed link of the M.2 sata goes down:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The speed link also goes down if XMP profile is disable, but I OC the CPU in using AI AUTO MODE, EZ MODE or even MANUAL mode or every time I put DRAM frecuencies over 2600Mhz (the sticks are 2800MHZ up to 3000MHZ through XMP profile 2). Its really weird that DRAM config slow downs the M.2 sata port /PCIE link speed downs from 3.0 to 2.0 spec***?!?!
> 
> When XMP profile is disable (and memory frecuerunning at 2.133Mhz), M.2 sata link speed are full @32Gbps:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Support/bug request template


Hello

Stay on the 100 strap at 100 BCLK instead of using the 125 strap.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> My CPU is pretty dumb but it was stable for two years now @4.2GHz and 3.8GHz cache, 1.280V core voltage, *1.250V cache voltage*, *1.130V system agent voltage*, 1.92 input voltage


If cache voltage is 1.25V and set manually, that's your problem right there, the region of 1.25V+ can cause degradation as pointed out by others in the thread. Having it on manual instead of offset increases the chance of degradation even more, those gates never get a chance to close up a little. Of course, you'll need to check if reducing cache multi actually helps. It could be something *software related, like a Windows update*.

VCCSA might cause degradation, no one seems to have found out so far. I've run 1.15V of VCCSA for six months and running h.264 transcodes with no issue, so doubt it is that. System freezing is usually cache related, and is a lot more noticeable when running intensive applications in Linux. Don't know why, but Linux just exposes cache instability far easier than Windows. Running a video game on Linux is a quick and easy cache test. Could also be GPU driver related. Test under Linux with a variable load stress test (e.g. video game, file compression, decoding).


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> If cache voltage is 1.25V and set manually, that's your problem right there, the region of 1.25V+ can cause degradation as pointed out by others in the thread. Having it on manual instead of offset increases the chance of degradation even more, those gates never get a chance to close up a little. Of course, you'll need to check if reducing cache multi actually helps. It could be something *software related, like a Windows update*.
> 
> VCCSA might cause degradation, no one seems to have found out so far. System freezing is usually cache related, and is a lot more noticeable when running intensive applications in Linux. Don't know why, but Linux just exposes cache instability far easier than Windows. Running a video game on Linux is a quick and easy cache test.


Thanks you for the answer desolutional.

My cache is set to offset +.0.280V
this creates a maximum bump up to 1.250V but it stays always at 1.030V while surfing the web.
during stability test it stays at 1.235V, only in rare occasion it touches 1.250V for an instant. I would says that during stress it averages 1.235V

Even the system agent is set to offset at +0.230V

I'm investigating if is something related to nvidia drivers...
I noticed that the freeze happen when the screen goes black, than it is not able to wakeup.
I'm trying with same settings but without permitting to the screen to go to sleep.


----------



## djgar

I've been running on 1.3 vcache & 1.2 vccsa for a couple of months with no problems so far. Vcache is on offset, so it doesn't go that high often.


----------



## greg1184

Just got this baby on sale on bestbuy.com. Clean installing windows as we speak.


----------



## osiricat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Stay on the 100 strap at 100 BCLK instead of using the 125 strap.[/quote
> 
> done, this is the right answer, thx!!!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I'm investigating if is something related to nvidia drivers...
> I noticed that the freeze happen when the screen goes black, than it is not able to wakeup.
> I'm trying with same settings but without permitting to the screen to go to sleep.


Try booting a Linux LiveCD and try leaving it idle or playing a video for half a day (or overnight), that way you'll be able to tell if it is GPU related. If it doesn't freeze/lockup under Linux it's not the cache or core, etc, it'll be driver related.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Here is a simple question.
> 
> The X99-Deluxe II has 4 LEDs on the MOBO in the upper right hand corner just west of the main power connectors. In order from top to bottom - CPU, DRAM, VGA, and BOOT. I generally know what they do and mean. My problem is that they are so small and my eyes are not that good. I can't tell which one is lit but I can see which color is lit. So can someone tell me what color each one of the LEDs is?
> 
> Thanks !


I am bumping this post up. SOMEBODY must know what color each on-board POST State LED is on an Asus X99-Deluxe II. DRAM_LED is RED. How about the other 3 (CPU_LED, VGA_LED, BOOT_LED)? I have seem them light up WHITE and ORANGE but they are too small for my eye to tell which one is illuminating. Anyone?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Here is a simple question.
> 
> The X99-Deluxe II has 4 LEDs on the MOBO in the upper right hand corner just west of the main power connectors. In order from top to bottom - CPU, DRAM, VGA, and BOOT. I generally know what they do and mean. My problem is that they are so small and my eyes are not that good. I can't tell which one is lit but I can see which color is lit. So can someone tell me what color each one of the LEDs is?
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> I am bumping this post up. SOMEBODY must know what color each on-board POST State LED is on an Asus X99-Deluxe II. DRAM_LED is RED. How about the other 3 (CPU_LED, VGA_LED, BOOT_LED)? I have seem them light up WHITE and ORANGE but they are too small for my eye to tell which one is illuminating. Anyone?
Click to expand...

i thank the outher ones start out white then orange and then go red if there is an issue i have same mouther board my bad white and orange


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> I am bumping this post up. SOMEBODY must know what color each on-board POST State LED is on an Asus X99-Deluxe II. DRAM_LED is RED. How about the other 3 (CPU_LED, VGA_LED, BOOT_LED)? I have seem them light up WHITE and ORANGE but they are too small for my eye to tell which one is illuminating. Anyone?


My VGA_LED is white


----------



## GRABibus

New Bios 1401 for X99-Deluxe II has been issued.
=> Improvment of stability.
As i have no issues with 0801 so far, i will not upgrade to this new one.
But if some owner's upgrade and can give a feedback on the new Bios, should be nice


----------



## SpeedyIV

I see BIOS 1401 has been released for the X99-Deluxe II. Has anyone updated to this BIOS yet? It just says Improve system stability...


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> I see BIOS 1401 has been released for the X99-Deluxe II. Has anyone updated to this BIOS yet? *It just says Improve system stability*...


Yes, as all the others..
But we never get details in which way the stability is improved


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> I see BIOS 1401 has been released for the X99-Deluxe II. Has anyone updated to this BIOS yet? It just says Improve system stability...


i upgraded to 1401 last nite so far no issues with it can t tell if anny new features


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> My VGA_LED is white


Thank you. That's 2 down !!


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i thank the outher ones start out white then orange and then go red if there is an issue i have same mouther board my bad white and orange


Hmmm. I have not noticed them changing colors. Hard to tell since I can't tell which ones are lit - only that they are lit. Hopefully some more answers will come in. So far, I have DRAM_LED is RED and VGA_LED is WHITE. I hope that is always true but if they change colors, it may not be...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I did the 1401 BIOS update on my Strix lastnight, haven't really noticed that much difference from 1201.
The one thing I did pick up was when setting the VCCIO voltage it would let me put in 1.05v exactly, prior if I typed 1.05v it would change the number to 1.056v.
Though having it set to 1.05v still Yielded 1.056v in the system, and if it was set to 1.056v in BIOS it would bump it up to 1.062v in Windows.

Ok my OCD just shone through there..lol
It's a small change yes, but if looking for it noticeable.
I'm guessing there's been a few board wise changes to the voltage settings, hence "improved system stability"


----------



## GRABibus

From my point of view, upgrading a Bios requires to check if overclock is still stable..
As I am bored with rig stress testing, as I don't have any issues with 0801 and as I am RealBench stable at Core=4.6GHz / Vcore=1.17Vadpatative, I will not upgrade


----------



## cram501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Slot PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_5 slot still does not show up as an option in AIC Location and I have had no luck at all getting the TB card to work when in that slot.
> 
> Anyone?


I think I got mine to work although I've only tested the USB 3.1 slot. I don't have any TBIII devices yet. Originally I could get it to work but slot #1 would revert to x8. I'm not sure what changed.

I have:

Slot 1 - Nvidia 1080 GTX (x16)
Slot 3 - Creative Sound Blaster Z (x1)
Slot 5 - Thunderbolt III card (x4)
M.2 - Samsung Pro 950 (x4)

I do have a 6850K so I have 40 pcie lanes.

Check under Advanced -> System Agent -> NB PCI_Configuration: Check the correct link speed is recognized on each slot that is installed.

Under Thunderbolt I have (which sounds like your problem):
AIC Location Group -> CPU0 NB PCI Slot
AIC Location -> NB PCIE X16_5

If there are any other settings you'd like me to check, let me know.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cram501*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Slot PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_5 slot still does not show up as an option in AIC Location and I have had no luck at all getting the TB card to work when in that slot.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got mine to work although I've only tested the USB 3.1 slot. I don't have any TBIII devices yet. Originally I could get it to work but slot #1 would revert to x8. I'm not sure what changed.
> 
> I have:
> 
> Slot 1 - Nvidia 1080 GTX (x16)
> Slot 3 - Creative Sound Blaster Z (x1)
> Slot 5 - Thunderbolt III card (x4)
> M.2 - Samsung Pro 950 (x4)
> 
> I do have a 6850K so I have 40 pcie lanes.
> 
> Check under Advanced -> System Agent -> NB PCI_Configuration: Check the correct link speed is recognized on each slot that is installed.
> 
> Under Thunderbolt I have (which sounds like your problem):
> AIC Location Group -> CPU0 NB PCI Slot
> AIC Location -> NB PCIE X16_5
> 
> If there are any other settings you'd like me to check, let me know.
Click to expand...

i got mine tb card to work in pci e 4 and changed the tb settings to cpu nb and the outher setting to nb pci e slot 4 i have a asus deluxe II i have the 5820k


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cram501*
> 
> Under Thunderbolt I have (which sounds like your problem):
> AIC Location Group -> CPU0 NB PCI Slot
> AIC Location -> NB PCIE X16_5
> 
> If there are any other settings you'd like me to check, let me know.


NB PCIE X16_5 is absolutely not available in my AIC Location pull down. I think that has to be due to the 28-lane cpu. I can't think of any other reason.

I am curious - If you go into the BIOS and under Advanced / Platform Misc Configuration, is PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support under PCH - PCI Express enabled or not? Does the states of PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support affect the TB card working in PCIe X16_5?

Also Above 4G Decoding - On or Off?
Trap Response - Immediate or postponed?

Thx!!


----------



## cram501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> NB PCIE X16_5 is absolutely not available in my AIC Location pull down. I think that has to be due to the 28-lane cpu. I can't think of any other reason.
> 
> I am curious - If you go into the BIOS and under Advanced / Platform Misc Configuration, is PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support under PCH - PCI Express enabled or not? Does the states of PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support affect the TB card working in PCIe X16_5?
> 
> Also Above 4G Decoding - On or Off?
> Trap Response - Immediate or postponed?
> 
> Thx!!


I have the following settings:

PCH DMI ASP -> Disabled
ASPM Support -> Disabled
Above 4G Decoding -> Disabled
Trap 19 Response -> Immediate

I also have CSM enabled.

Edit: I'll have to test whether those settings have any impact. I haven't yet.


----------



## cram501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> NB PCIE X16_5 is absolutely not available in my AIC Location pull down. I think that has to be due to the 28-lane cpu. I can't think of any other reason.
> 
> I am curious - If you go into the BIOS and under Advanced / Platform Misc Configuration, is PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support under PCH - PCI Express enabled or not? Does the states of PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support affect the TB card working in PCIe X16_5?
> 
> Also Above 4G Decoding - On or Off?
> Trap Response - Immediate or postponed?
> 
> Thx!!


I do have another question. For a 28 lane CPU, the PCE x16_5 slot is only PCIE 2.0. (Page 1-7 in the manual). I expect that is your problem. You would need to use PCIE16_3 or PCIE16_4 for the TB3 card?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> From my point of view, upgrading a Bios requires to check if overclock is still stable..
> As I am bored with rig stress testing, as I don't have any issues with 0801 and as I am RealBench stable at Core=4.6GHz / Vcore=1.17Vadpatative, I will not upgrade


I OTOH like to check the newer BIOS to see if OC can be improved, and so far it's often proven to be so, but that's just me looking for more work







.

So, a week & a half ago with 1301 I was able to go up 1 click on my BCLK reasonably stable without having to change my other settings, and now 1401. I wonder why they updated so quickly, or maybe 1301 took too long. I'll have to check it out tomorrow


----------



## [email protected]

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/STRIX_X99_GAMING/STRIX-X99-GAMING-ASUS-1401.zip?_ga=1.38189475.1430217613.1461642090

Best build to use according to HQ. Helps avoid code 00 on problems on the Strix apparently.


----------



## smke

i have an x99 deluxe II and on the q code is says 01 what does that mean


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/STRIX_X99_GAMING/STRIX-X99-GAMING-ASUS-1401.zip?_ga=1.38189475.1430217613.1461642090
> 
> Best build to use according to HQ. Helps avoid code 00 on problems on the Strix apparently.


i have a x99 deluxe II and on the q code it says 01 what does that code mean


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i have a x99 deluxe II and on the q code it says 01 what does that code mean


when does "01" appear and does it stay on... need more info.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i have a x99 deluxe II and on the q code it says 01 what does that code mean
> 
> 
> 
> when does "01" appear and does it stay on... need more info.
Click to expand...

it boots complety in to windows but 01 stays on q code even on cold start and reboots


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> it boots complety in to windows but 01 stays on q code even on cold start and reboots


Is it stable? On the old ASUS mobos I think 01 just simply meant "Power On".


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> it boots complety in to windows but 01 stays on q code even on cold start and reboots
> 
> 
> 
> Is it stable? On the old ASUS mobos I think 01 just simply meant "Power On".
Click to expand...

this mouther board is an x99 deluxe II verey new board


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i have a x99 deluxe II and on the q code it says 01 what does that code mean
> 
> 
> 
> when does "01" appear and does it stay on... need more info.
Click to expand...

it shows up just as it loading windows and stays on it on now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> it shows up just as it loading windows and stays on it on now


does it display "01" or "AA" or "40" after doing a clrcmos and loading optimized defaults? It just means it came out of S1 sleep state. It is right in your manual.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> it shows up just as it loading windows and stays on it on now
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't tried clearing the cmos yet
> does it display "01" or "AA" or "40" after doing a clrcmos and loading optimized defaults? It just means it came out of S1 sleep state. It is right in your manual.
Click to expand...

i haven t tried clearing the bios or trying sleep i tried sleep and now it shows bf


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cram501*
> 
> I do have another question. For a 28 lane CPU, the PCE x16_5 slot is only PCIE 2.0. (Page 1-7 in the manual). I expect that is your problem. You would need to use PCIE16_3 or PCIE16_4 for the TB3 card?


I think you can get full TB speed using PCIe GEN-2 lanes but I am not sure about this. On my rig, PCIE X16_5 slot does not show up in the AIC Location pull-down at all. I THINK this is because of the 28-lane CPU but I don't understand that because in the manual, the slot is shown as operating as PCIe *2.0* x16_5 slot. Maybe the TB card does need GEN-3 lanes so PCIe X16_5 slot is excluded from the choices. BUT as I said earlier, I have gotten the TB card to work in PCIe *2.0* x16_2 slot and that is running GEN-2.

I also got it to work in PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16*_4* slot ONLY if I enable PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support. In PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_3 slot it shows up on the PCIe bus but the Power Management State is listed as D3 - OFF. I have no idea why and no idea how to "turn it on". My GPU-2 works fine in PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_3 slot so the slot itself works fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i haven t tried clearing the bios or trying sleep i tried sleep and now it shows bf


the system appears to not be stable. clrcmos and then load optimized defaults... and lookin your manual, the acp states are listed. o4 is more common than 01, so I suspect yuou have changed settings incorrectly somehow.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cram501*
> 
> I have the following settings:
> 
> PCH DMI ASP -> Disabled
> ASPM Support -> Disabled
> Above 4G Decoding -> Disabled
> Trap 19 Response -> Immediate
> 
> I also have CSM enabled.
> 
> Edit: I'll have to test whether those settings have any impact. I haven't yet.


Thanks - I have read other posts saying to Enable Above 4G Decoding (which seemed to disable my GPU crossfire, *sometimes*...) and to set Trap 19 Response to Postponed. I do not KNOW if these settings make any difference to TB at all. I Googled Above 4G Decoding and found 2 posts that said it only applies to Telsa GPUs so maybe it does not matter for TB.

Trap 19 Response - This setting affects how the BIOS reacts to the INT19 trap-ping by the Intel Option ROM. I think I have that OPROM disabled somewhere else in the BIOS - can't find it in the BIOS manual right now. I don't see how this could affect the TB card operation.

PCH DMI ASP and ASPM Support - I found that I HAVE to Enable these to get the TB card to work in PCIe X16_4 slot. Changing them changes the Power State Management of the TB card from D3 (No Power) to D0 (Powered - no power savings). These settings have NO effect when the TB card is set up in PCIe X16_3 slot. It shows up but with Power State Management set to D3 - no power. I don't know why, how to change it, or why that same slot works fine with my 2nd GPU in it.

Thanks for your info - every little bit helps. I can't believe how poor the documentation is for Thunderbolt from Asus. There is literally NO mention of it in the X99-Deluxe II BIOS manual.


----------



## cram501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Thanks - I have read other posts saying to Enable Above 4G Decoding (which seemed to disable my GPU crossfire, *sometimes*...) and to set Trap 19 Response to Postponed. I do not KNOW if these settings make any difference to TB at all. I Googled Above 4G Decoding and found 2 posts that said it only applies to Telsa GPUs so maybe it does not matter for TB.
> 
> Trap 19 Response - This setting affects how the BIOS reacts to the INT19 trap-ping by the Intel Option ROM. I think I have that OPROM disabled somewhere else in the BIOS - can't find it in the BIOS manual right now. I don't see how this could affect the TB card operation.
> 
> PCH DMI ASP and ASPM Support - I found that I HAVE to Enable these to get the TB card to work in PCIe X16_4 slot. Changing them changes the Power State Management of the TB card from D3 (No Power) to D0 (Powered - no power savings). These settings have NO effect when the TB card is set up in PCIe X16_3 slot. It shows up but with Power State Management set to D3 - no power. I don't know why, how to change it, or why that same slot works fine with my 2nd GPU in it.
> 
> Thanks for your info - every little bit helps. I can't believe how poor the documentation is for Thunderbolt from Asus. There is literally NO mention of it in the X99-Deluxe II BIOS manual.


What are your other power save options? I believe mine are all on the defaults.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> does it display "01" or "AA" or "40" after doing a clrcmos and loading optimized defaults? It just means it came out of S1 sleep state. It is right in your manual.


But why bother reading it? It's easier to just ask around and complain if nobody answers


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cram501*
> 
> What are your other power save options? I believe mine are all on the defaults.


I can't find any other options that have to do with Power Savings or PCI bus power unless you mean CPU C-States. Can you be more specific?

Thanks


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Try booting a Linux LiveCD and try leaving it idle or playing a video for half a day (or overnight), that way you'll be able to tell if it is GPU related. If it doesn't freeze/lockup under Linux it's not the cache or core, etc, it'll be driver related.


nice suggestion my friend, thanks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Is there some magic sauce I am missing with speeds over 3200? I know that some speeds work better on certain ratios... I am currently running 3200 C14 at 1.38, but I just cant get 3400+ to boot, even at C17


----------



## Kimir

It's dependent to your CPU IMC, with a 5820K? not gonna happen. With a Broadwell-E, you could, probably.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Is there some magic sauce I am missing with speeds over 3200? I know that some speeds work better on certain ratios... I am currently running 3200 C14 at 1.38, but I just cant get 3400+ to boot, even at C17


Could be the sticks or IMC - I've had no problems with both G.Skill Ripjaws 5 and TMZ 3200/14 at and over 3400 /13-15-14.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Is there some magic sauce I am missing with speeds over 3200? I know that some speeds work better on certain ratios... I am currently running 3200 C14 at 1.38, but I just cant get 3400+ to boot, even at C17
> 
> 
> 
> Could be the sticks or IMC - I've had no problems with both G.Skill Ripjaws 5 and TMZ 3200/14 at and over 3400 /13-15-14.
Click to expand...

On a 5820k, two 5930k's and two 5960x's I've never never been able to get 3400 to boot, even 3333 couldn't get stable.









Broadwell-E should do it easily though.


----------



## Silent Scone

With HWE speeds over 3200 assuming the memory is capable, having the right board will help, i.e the Rampage.


----------



## inedenimadam

Well dang. My 5820k is not the best sample, and my board is only the -A board, so I might just give up on it. The sticks seem plenty capable, 3200 C16 posts without touching voltage...

I think I will tweak out current speeds and wait. I dont think I am buying into BW-E, I need GPUs more than a new CPU.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> On a 5820k, two 5930k's and two 5960x's I've never never been able to get 3400 to boot, even 3333 couldn't get stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broadwell-E should do it easily though.


Aaaah! Forgot you were talking H-E. With my 5820K my best was 3343 14-15-14-34-CR1.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well dang. My 5820k is not the best sample, and my board is only the -A board, so I might just give up on it. The sticks seem plenty capable, 3200 C16 posts without touching voltage...
> 
> I think I will tweak out current speeds and wait. I dont think I am buying into BW-E, I need GPUs more than a new CPU.


You should be happy with getting 3200 to run with a 5820k. I have GSKILL Trident F4-3333C16Q and have only once gotten to Windows at 3200MHz which crashed before it was done loading. I can't seem to break 2666MHz, even with expert help from this forum, VDIMM all the way up to 1.42v, System Agent boosted, XMP, no XMP, manually entering timings, taking CPU back to stock clock etc. I have not given up and with continued help, reading, and determination, may get to 3200 stable one day. If you are running 3200 without touching voltages, in my book you have a lucky 5820k. That or mine just sucks, or the RAM kit sucks (doubtful).

Not sure what you mean by your MOBO being just the -A board. X99-A? Mine is an X99-Deluxe II and it ain't getting me where you are. Enjoy!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Nah, its a dog of a chip. core only 4.5 @ 1.36, cache 4.0 at 1.2...there are much better samples around, mine is below the average [email protected] I burned my cache pretty hard, because it no longer functions at stock voltage, it takes an offset to be stable at stock.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nah, its a dog of a chip. core only 4.5 @ 1.36, cache 4.0 at 1.2...there are much better samples around, mine is below the average [email protected] I burned my cache pretty hard, because it no longer functions at stock voltage, it takes an offset to be stable at stock.


New J batches of 5820k from Aug-Sep are capable of doing 4.5 core/4.2cache @1.15~1.20 on core /1.1-1.15 on cache.
Mine is from Sep import, got it as replacement and does

[email protected]/[email protected] cache.
Memory @3200 [email protected] vdim
Can't do 3333/3400.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> New J batches of 5820k from Aug-Sep are capable of doing 4.5 core/4.2cache @1.15~1.20 on core /1.1-1.15 on cache.
> Mine is from Sep import, got it as replacement and does
> 
> [email protected]/[email protected] cache.
> Memory @3200 [email protected] vdim
> Can't do 3333/3400.


Mine does 4.8 at 1.1V, and 3200 at CAS 9-10-10-24 1T.

It also makes coffee.

Pub talk FTW


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Mine does 4.8 at 1.1V, and 3200 at CAS 9-10-10-24 1T.
> 
> It also makes coffee.
> 
> Pub talk FTW


Here this might sweeten up your coffee or maybe it can help you enjoy your next pub night.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Here this might sweeten up your coffee or maybe it can help you enjoy your next pub night.


lol - boot to windows only? show x265 at 4K with 4 parts, then 500+% HCI memtest... or at least something weak like cinebench R15 for some credibility.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Here this might sweeten up your coffee or maybe it can help you enjoy your next pub night.


Three CPU-Zs and HWmonitor - an impressive workload.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Three CPU-Zs and HWmonitor - an impressive workload.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Mine does 4.8 at 1.1V, and 3200 at CAS 9-10-10-24 1T.
> 
> It also makes coffee.
> 
> Pub talk FTW


Here this might sweeten up your coffee or you might enjoy your next pub night.









Nopes not workload but reply to a person that this chip can do what was being said as my initial post was referred to a member who was having trouble posting with said memory or core frequency using vcore that he thought was excessive than others.
For the workload part , it can do XTU @1.2 on bios for the same screenshot and whether that qualifies for workload or not as I have only tested it for XTU which is what I wanted to test.
Will surely post XTU + CB 15 and x265 never tried so don't know.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Here this might sweeten up your coffee or you might enjoy your next pub night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nopes not workload but reply to a person that this chip can do what was being said as my initial post was referred to a member who was having trouble posting with said memory or core frequency using vcore that he thought was excessive than others.
> For the workload part , it can do XTU @1.2 on bios for the same screenshot and whether that qualifies for workload or not as I have only tested it for XTU which is what I wanted to test.
> Will surely post XTU + CB 15 and x265 never tried so don't know.




same chip requires requires 1.25V to bring x265 in with a correction factor >0.95.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> same chip requires requires 1.25V to bring x265 in with a correction factor >0.95.


I do know its heavy enough at 1080p but hey never tried that bench so i don't know.
My original post was regarding posting of system at certain memory+ freq settings irrespective of workload , But since i am being quoted to prove my post so here is quick dirty CB 11.5/15 + XTU screenshots.









OS - Win 10 64 , B die - 3200CL11-11-11-28-1T / 12-12-12-28-1T
Core - [email protected] / Cache - 4/[email protected] BIOS
LLC7




XTU @ 3200-12-12-12-28-1T


XTU @4.5 Core 4.0Cache , Mem 3200-11-11-11-28-1T


XTU with TurboVcore screenshot with min Vcore of 1.8750 + LLC7


Hope that helps


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> [email protected]/[email protected] cache.
> Memory @3200 [email protected] vdim
> Can't do 3333/3400.


Hello

3333/3400 is not plug n' play with a 5820K. However both speeds are bootable with proper tuning. Especially so if one's goal is only posting CPU-Z screenshots.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> New J batches of 5820k from Aug-Sep are capable of doing 4.5 core/4.2cache @1.15~1.20 on core /1.1-1.15 on cache.
> Mine is from Sep import, got it as replacement and does
> 
> [email protected]/[email protected] cache.
> Memory @3200 [email protected] vdim
> Can't do 3333/3400.


1.525 VDIMM? I have seen some posts with 1.50 VDIMM but thought that 1.40 was considered the safe limit for DDR4 - maybe 1.42. You had to go to 1.525v? Is that safe? Maybe I need to RAM (get it?) more voltage into this GSKILL F4-3200C14Q-GTZ kit to get 3200 to boot (goal 1 - stress tests after boot).

I bought my 5820k last July from Micro center. Got it for $300 which was a great price. Don't know what batch it's from. How do you tell? Is it printed on the chip? I'm curious but don't feel like pulling the cooling block to look. Maybe printed on the packaging somewhere?

1.525v VDIMM? Can I try that kind of voltage safely?


----------



## Johny Boy

Here another go at weak workload of CB11.5/15.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 3333/3400 is not plug n' play with a 5820K. However both speeds are bootable with proper tuning. Especially so if one's goal is only posting CPU-Z screenshots.


I know that and do read up what is being posted for which post.

May be i just have a potato chip









@SpeedyIV - I have bad kit which i ran at 1.95 but it was just to run few weak benches ,normally it is at 1.45-1.550 on Z170 / X99
Batch is written on chip/ cpu box..


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> same chip requires requires 1.25V to bring x265 in with a correction factor >0.95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know its heavy enough at 1080p but hey never tried that bench so i don't know.
> My original post was regarding posting of system at certain memory+ freq settings irrespective of workload , But since i am being quoted to prove my post so here is quick dirty CB 11.5/15 + XTU screenshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OS - Win 10 64 , B die - 3200CL11-11-11-28-1T / 12-12-12-28-1T
> Core - [email protected] / Cache - 4/[email protected] BIOS
> LLC7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XTU @ 3200-12-12-12-28-1T
> 
> 
> XTU @4.5 Core 4.0Cache , Mem 3200-11-11-11-28-1T
> 
> 
> XTU with TurboVcore screenshot with min Vcore of 1.8750 + LLC7
> 
> 
> Hope that helps
Click to expand...

What voltages do you need on RAM, CPU Input and System Agent to get 11-11-11-28?


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> What voltages do you need on RAM, CPU Input and System Agent to get 11-11-11-28?


Ram needs 1.550 for 3200CL12-12-12-28-1T , 1.675 for 11-11-11-28-1T
CPU input - 1.90, though it can run 4.5/4.2 at 1.85 with memory 3200Cl 12-12-12-28-1T at .
SA @ 1.15
All in BIOS with LLC 7. TurboVcore shows Cpu input at 1.91

Kit is Trident 3200CL15 32gb Quad , Don't have any good memory kit to test lower Vdim

Latest CB 11.5 run @ 1.1875 Core/Cache.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Here another go at weak workload of CB11.5/15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that and do read up what is being posted for which post.
> 
> May be i just have a potato chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SpeedyIV - I have bad kit which i ran at 1.95 but it was just to run few weak benches ,normally it is at 1.45-1.550 on Z170 / X99
> Batch is written on chip/ cpu box..


yep - that's what I mean by weak... R15 can probably complete with even lower voltage.

when you really want to know.. run *y-cruncher 1B* (10B requires at least 48GB of ram before it abuses the page file)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Ram needs 1.550 for 3200CL12-12-12-28-1T , 1.675 for 11-11-11-28-1T


Point being, or was, what it needs 1.550 for at those settings. In the same way I can sing every song from the Sound of Music. Doesn't mean I can do it well or without tripping over myself.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yep - that's what I mean by weak... R15 can probably complete with even lower voltage.
> 
> when you really want to know.. run *y-cruncher 1B* (10B requires at least 48GB of ram before it abuses the page file)


Sorry i don't have 64gb kit of memory to run that though i can run 1B which requires some 4gb but problem is that of saving the data file after every run.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Point being, or was, what it needs 1.550 for at those settings. In the same way I can sing every song from the Sound of Music. Doesn't mean I can do it well or without tripping over myself.


Point being , or was , what you asked for and i served it right infront of you.
Now carry on cherry picking words/lines of my post , But then again you can sing dance or do whatever you feel like to from Sound of Music of your liking while brewing coffee out of your chip or doing a lil pub talk which you are currently doing right now.


----------



## Silent Scone

Can you point out where you've served something? Are you talking about the R15 screenshots? Maybe I'm missing a key element here, don't want you to think I am cherry picking...

Can you explain why that's a good test of memory stability?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Sorry i don't have 64gb kit of memory to run that though i can run 1B which requires some 4gb but problem is that of saving the data file after every run.
> 
> Point being , or was , what you asked for and i served it right infront of you.
> Now carry on cherry picking words/lines of my post , But then again you can sing dance or do whatever you feel like to from Sound of Music of your liking while brewing coffee out of your chip or doing a lil pub talk which you are currently doing right now.


y-cruncher runs fine on an 8GB rig. It really loads the system, responds well to ram timings too and the datafile is small - is that the concern? you can always grab a SS or snip of the final result... once you add the needed vcore.








oh - plz post a snip of memtweakit or asrock timing config - like to see the secondaries you are using at 12-12-12.

here's the 24/7 for this 5960X.. for over a year now.









manual vcore, not adaptive.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Sorry i don't have 64gb kit of memory to run that though i can run 1B which requires some 4gb but problem is that of saving the data file after every run.
> 
> Point being , or was , what you asked for and i served it right infront of you.
> 
> Now carry on cherry picking words/lines of my post , But then again you can sing dance or do whatever you feel like to from Sound of Music of your liking while brewing coffee out of your chip or doing a lil pub talk which you are currently doing right now.


You originally replied to a post about a chip that was properly tested by "burning in" Your response implied that you had done the same. We were just confused at the numbers you were giving us. We needed you to clarify that it was just to windows and a _very small_ load of Cinebench. It would be interesting to see what you need to pass 15+ min of a real stress program.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Ram needs 1.550 for 3200CL12-12-12-28-1T , 1.675 for 11-11-11-28-1T
> CPU input - 1.90, though it can run 4.5/4.2 at 1.85 with memory 3200Cl 12-12-12-28-1T at .
> SA @ 1.15
> All in BIOS with LLC 7. TurboVcore shows Cpu input at 1.91
> 
> Kit is Trident 3200CL15 32gb Quad , Don't have any good memory kit to test lower Vdim


VDIMM 1.550? 1.675???

Are you saying these RAM sticks are really poor samples or perhaps have been damaged (maybe by too much VDIMM?)? In an earlier post you mentioned burning your CPU cache out and that it now requires an offset to run at stock. And since when is Trident 3200CL15 not "good memory"? I am not getting something here. My 5820k will do 4.5 core/4.2 cache stable with 1.270 v-core which isn't terrible and maybe higher v-core than absolutely required. So it's not a terrible chip - I just can't get the RAM kit past 2666MHz. Could be a weak IMC or maybe it's 1 bad stick. I have not tried them one at a time - maybe I should. But if I can run VDIMM up over 1.5v or even 1.6v maybe that is what it needs. I would be afraid to leave VDIMM at those levels for any more than a testing run and since I am looking for my best 24/7 OC (not a competition) I don't think I would try it. Am I missing something?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> VDIMM 1.550? 1.675???
> But if I can run VDIMM up over 1.5v or even 1.6v maybe that is what it needs. I would be afraid to leave VDIMM at those levels for any more than a testing run and since I am looking for my best 24/7 OC (not a competition) I don't think I would try it. Am I missing something?


Hello

You're not missing anything. If 24/7 stability is the goal it is best to skip over these type of posts. For the timings and speeds being quoted they are not even that impressive for the voltage and testing being used.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Ram needs 1.550 for 3200CL12-12-12-28-1T , 1.675 for 11-11-11-28-1T
> CPU input - 1.90, though it can run 4.5/4.2 at 1.85 with memory 3200Cl 12-12-12-28-1T at .
> SA @ 1.15
> All in BIOS with LLC 7. TurboVcore shows Cpu input at 1.91
> 
> Kit is Trident 3200CL15 32gb Quad , Don't have any good memory kit to test lower Vdim
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying these RAM sticks are really poor samples or perhaps have been damaged (maybe by too much VDIMM?)? In an earlier post you mentioned burning your CPU cache out and that it now requires an offset to run at stock.
Click to expand...

That is me with the burned cache. You got us mixed up. I was running my cache 1.38 for a few months before it became unstable.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is me with the burned cache. You got us mixed up. I was running my cache 1.38 for a few months before it became unstable.


Oops sorry - lot of posts and a lot of numbers flying by on this thread today


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is me with the burned cache. You got us mixed up. I was running my cache 1.38 for a few months before it became unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> Oops sorry - lot of posts and a lot of numbers flying by on this thread today
Click to expand...

With over 14,000 posts, its understandable. I have been putzing RAM some more today, and still cant get over 3200 to post without using BCLK adjustment. 3200C16 4x8GB kit, only able to go 3200 C14 ...was wanting a bit more out of it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> With over 14,000 posts, its understandable. I have been putzing RAM some more today, and still cant get over 3200 to post without using BCLK adjustment. 3200C16 4x8GB kit, only able to go 3200 C14 ...was wanting a bit more out of it.


best thing to rtr with that z170 kit on an x99 board is tight timings... all the way down the list.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> With over 14,000 posts, its understandable. I have been putzing RAM some more today, and still cant get over 3200 to post without using BCLK adjustment. 3200C16 4x8GB kit, only able to go 3200 C14 ...was wanting a bit more out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> best thing to rtr with that z170 kit on an x99 board is tight timings... all the way down the list.
Click to expand...

I have. I am still mostly shooting in the dark (you just about need a degree to understand what is going on), and cant seem to get IOLs lower. Beats my 4x4GB 2400C16 kit from around launch, so I am not mad or anything...just thought I could overclock at least one divider higher.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have. I am still mostly shooting in the dark (you just about need a degree to understand what is going on), and cant seem to get IOLs lower. Beats my 4x4GB 2400C16 kit from around launch, so I am not mad or anything...just thought I could overclock at least one divider higher.


okay, so a couple of things...
1) set tCWL to 9. if it boots, this will likely drive IOL and RTL.
2) tRAS = CAS+tRRD+tRCD (the ras window needs to be open for the time all 3 take to complete)
3) Try to get tRTP down to 4, and then tFAW = 4x tRTP.
4) try tCKE = 6
5) tREFI that high looks good in AID64 mem bench... but not always the best in other tests. 22066 is the max I use.
6) try working with a straight BCLK/strap... until you get things locked down.

Voltage? getting things this tight may need up to 1.45V VDIMM and some extra cache voltage.








Try the timings above: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/14520_20#post_25671210
Some timing errors just "error out" or crash, but others simply cause inefficiency and/or cause the bios to correct the timing error - pilot error - and not show you what auto pilot subbed in.


----------



## sblantipodi

Just update my AI Suite III to the new DIP5.
I use AiSuite due to bios bugs that don't let me manage the fan as I want.

Now after the update I have this error:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?86338-Dip5_1-03-50-Driver&p=618437&posted=1#post618437

The app says that it doesn't find appicon at start.

Is there someone who solved this problem? Thanks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay, so a couple of things...
> 1) set tCWL to 9. if it boots, this will likely drive IOL and RTL.
> 2) tRAS = CAS+tRRD+tRCD (the ras window needs to be open for the time all 3 take to complete)
> 3) Try to get tRTP down to 4, and then tFAW = 4x tRTP.
> 4) try tCKE = 6
> 5) tREFI that high looks good in AID64 mem bench... but not always the best in other tests. 22066 is the max I use.
> 6) try working with a straight BCLK/strap... until you get things locked down.
> 
> Voltage? getting things this tight may need up to 1.45V VDIMM and some extra cache voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try the timings above: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/14520_20#post_25671210
> Some timing errors just "error out" or crash, but others simply cause inefficiency and/or cause the bios to correct the timing error - pilot error - and not show you what auto pilot subbed in.


Thanks for taking the time to look at my numbers and give some pointers. I haven't dug into x99 like I have past generations...maybe because I have so damned many kids now, or maybe because I can only have so much fun with a below average chip. Next chip I buy is probably going to come from silicon lottery honestly.

Note: tested voltage up to 1.45-1.5 on most of this
1) tWCL wont go to 9, I can get 11 to boot, but 12 is as far as I can go and remain stable
2) perfect, I knew there was a formula, just never remember what it is.
3) 6 is as low as tRTP will go, cant get 4, but tFAW can go lower than 24, and shows improvement in p32 and Aida when lower than 4x tRTP
4) 6 booted and tested fine.
5) anecdotally agree, took your number on tREFI
6)worked it with 100, then overnight tested on 101

Mild improvement over what it was before taking your advice, but measureable for sure. Aida shows ~10-15% improvment in bandwidth and latency over 3200 C16 XMP, and ~30% over my 4x4GB 2400 c16 XMP kit. I am done screwing with it for now...back to Skyrim SSE!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to look at my numbers and give some pointers. I haven't dug into x99 like I have past generations...maybe because I have so damned many kids now, or maybe because I can only have so much fun with a below average chip. Next chip I buy is probably going to come from silicon lottery honestly.
> 
> Note: tested voltage up to 1.45-1.5 on most of this
> 1) tWCL wont go to 9, I can get 11 to boot, but 12 is as far as I can go and remain stable
> 2) perfect, I knew there was a formula, just never remember what it is.
> 3) 6 is as low as tRTP will go, cant get 4, *but tFAW can go lower than 24, and shows improvement in p32 and Aida when lower than 4x tRTP*
> 4) 6 booted and tested fine.
> 5) anecdotally agree, took your number on tREFI
> 6)worked it with 100, then overnight tested on 101
> 
> Mild improvement over what it was before taking your advice, but measureable for sure. Aida shows ~10-15% improvment in bandwidth and latency over 3200 C16 XMP, and ~30% over my 4x4GB 2400 c16 XMP kit. I am done screwing with it for now...back to Skyrim SSE!


that's interesting....


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to look at my numbers and give some pointers. I haven't dug into x99 like I have past generations...maybe because I have so damned many kids now, or maybe because I can only have so much fun with a below average chip. Next chip I buy is probably going to come from silicon lottery honestly.
> 
> Note: tested voltage up to 1.45-1.5 on most of this
> 1) tWCL wont go to 9, I can get 11 to boot, but 12 is as far as I can go and remain stable
> 2) perfect, I knew there was a formula, just never remember what it is.
> 3) 6 is as low as tRTP will go, cant get 4, *but tFAW can go lower than 24, and shows improvement in p32 and Aida when lower than 4x tRTP*
> 4) 6 booted and tested fine.
> 5) anecdotally agree, took your number on tREFI
> 6)worked it with 100, then overnight tested on 101
> 
> Mild improvement over what it was before taking your advice, but measureable for sure. Aida shows ~10-15% improvment in bandwidth and latency over 3200 C16 XMP, and ~30% over my 4x4GB 2400 c16 XMP kit. I am done screwing with it for now...back to Skyrim SSE!
> 
> 
> 
> that's interesting....
Click to expand...

could be placebo, I would have to double check to be 100% sure, I just set it, saw minor improvement and kept trucking.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i have an x99 deluxe II and on the q code is says 01 what does that mean


Same issue with a new build. It is stable, basic overclock (as a start) in bios done, everything works. However, it stays at 01 and not AA


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i have an x99 deluxe II and on the q code is says 01 what does that mean
> 
> 
> 
> Same issue with a new build. It is stable, basic overclock (as a start) in bios done, everything works. However, it stays at 01 and not AA
Click to expand...

after i coulden't find out what 01 ment i reinstalled windows and now it back to saying bf and this all started win i put in the thunderbolt card that came with the asus deluxe II before i put it in it would say AA


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> after i coulden't find out what 01 ment i reinstalled windows and now it back to saying bf and this all started win i put in the thunderbolt card that came with the asus deluxe II before i put it in it would say AA


Hmmm That TB3 card is also installed in my system. I will check power and boot from TB card now to be sure. Perhaps it is there as it is related to power on stuff.


----------



## mkimbro

SMKE

Don't feel bad. I have the same issue with my ASUS X99 Strix Gaming System. I have submitted an ASUS support help, and right now I'm a Tech III Support.







I'm not sure if I'm going to get an answer to fixing this issue.

I know you have a different motherboard, but I'm have the same debug Q-code issue. I have notice with my system. I can reboot, and or go into the Bios, same and reboot. Get the q-code to show "AA", but the TB3 will not be there in Windows 10Pro 64Bit. But reboot, and it comes back with the error, q-code being either "b6" or "01", and TB3 will be back....

I don't think it's just you.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkimbro*
> 
> I don't think it's just you.


So here I am reading up on boot code bf becauase my X99-Deluxe II is settling on boot code bf as the OS loads. The boot code at transition always used to be AA and now I notice it's bf which so far as I know if one of those ambiguous codes that can't be good and seem to have something to do with memory timings, which I have just been messing with. Thing is, DRAM is running fine and so is the OS. Have not tried any stress testing - just looking. Well there it is - my Thunderbolt card that I installed a week or so ago (and not without quite a major fight and "period of discovery".) is sitting there installed in PCIeX16_3. So add me to the list that thinks the TB card is causing the bf boot code, at least on Asus X99. Anybody want to hazard a guess WHY?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkimbro*
> 
> SMKE
> 
> Don't feel bad. I have the same issue with my ASUS X99 Strix Gaming System. I have submitted an ASUS support help, and right now I'm a Tech III Support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm going to get an answer to fixing this issue.
> 
> I know you have a different motherboard, but I'm have the same debug Q-code issue. I have notice with my system. I can reboot, and or go into the Bios, same and reboot. Get the q-code to show "AA", but the TB3 will not be there in Windows 10Pro 64Bit. But reboot, and it comes back with the error, q-code being either "b6" or "01", and TB3 will be back....
> 
> I don't think it's just you.


Thanks let me know how it goes asus support is horable


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mkimbro*
> 
> I don't think it's just you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here I am reading up on boot code bf becauase my X99-Deluxe II is settling on boot code bf as the OS loads. The boot code at transition always used to be AA and now I notice it's bf which so far as I know if one of those ambiguous codes that can't be good and seem to have something to do with memory timings, which I have just been messing with. Thing is, DRAM is running fine and so is the OS. Have not tried any stress testing - just looking. Well there it is - my Thunderbolt card that I installed a week or so ago (and not without quite a major fight and "period of discovery".) is sitting there installed in PCIeX16_3. So add me to the list that thinks the TB card is causing the bf boot code, at least on Asus X99. Anybody want to hazard a guess WHY?
Click to expand...

The nead to fix it I am thanking of taking the Tv card out to see what happens


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> after i coulden't find out what 01 ment i reinstalled windows and now it back to saying bf and this all started win i put in the thunderbolt card that came with the asus deluxe II before i put it in it would say AA


Hello

This has been discussed several times and at least once in this same thread. With the TB card installed different Q-Codes being displayed is expected.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is common with Thunderbolt enabled. If the system is booting properly it is nothing to be concerned about.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It is normal for the boot Q-code to be a different value when a Thunderbolt AIC is used. It has always been this way.


----------



## mkimbro

Praz

With all do respect this is not normal. When you reboot you computer, cold boot, and or warm boot. The computer will one time sees the Thunderbolt, and the next time, or the next day does not see the Thunderbolt. is not normal.....

To me it's trying to tell us something. Because when it does not see the Thunderbolt device, the debug q-code show "AA" When mine does see the Thunderbolt...it shows sometimes 'b6" or "01". It's not consistent.

I am still waiting for ASUS Tech III support for hopefully an answer.. There has to be some kind of an issue, or at least maybe a Bios issue....


----------



## Sazexa

So I think I need a motherboard RMA. (Rampage V Edition 10)

My system was built and running fine, but my watercooling pump started having some issues. My case being difficult to work with for my build, I decided to change cases. During this time, I also got the EKWB R5E10 RGB Monoblock. To apply this block, you have to punch out the holes in the CPU cooler mounting locations. EK recommend using a small screw driver, which I did carefully as per directions. I installed the cooler. And then set up the system exactly as set up prior. I noticed before turning on the front panel power, but after turning on the PSU power, that the side LED strip was color cycling, but flashing. And all the other LED's were off. After attempting to boot the system, it wouldn't get passed "boot device" (indicated by the LED's near the 24-pin connector) and had some error codes. I tried using different drives, and removing them completely and that didn't help. I then tried different RAM, and that didn't help. I also tried different GPU's/GPU configurations, which again did not help. I even tried taking the CPU out and putting it back in. Currently, my debug code freezes on "D6," and both the boot device LED and VGA LED remain lit.

I'm worried I have a dead board, and worried ASUS won't warranty it because I removed a heat pipe from the original heatsink (to reuse with my monoblock) and/or because of the holes punched through the cooler screw locations. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'm worried I have a dead board, and worried ASUS won't warranty it because I removed a heat pipe from the original heatsink (to reuse with my monoblock) and/or because of the holes punched through the cooler screw locations. Does anyone have any advice?


Hello

Either of these void the warranty.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> So I think I need a motherboard RMA. (Rampage V Edition 10)
> 
> My system was built and running fine, but my watercooling pump started having some issues. My case being difficult to work with for my build, I decided to change cases. During this time, I also got the EKWB R5E10 RGB Monoblock. To apply this block, you have to punch out the holes in the CPU cooler mounting locations. EK recommend using a small screw driver, which I did carefully as per directions. I installed the cooler. And then set up the system exactly as set up prior. I noticed before turning on the front panel power, but after turning on the PSU power, that the side LED strip was color cycling, but flashing. And all the other LED's were off. After attempting to boot the system, it wouldn't get passed "boot device" (indicated by the LED's near the 24-pin connector) and had some error codes. I tried using different drives, and removing them completely and that didn't help. I then tried different RAM, and that didn't help. I also tried different GPU's/GPU configurations, which again did not help. I even tried taking the CPU out and putting it back in. Currently, my debug code freezes on "D6," and both the boot device LED and VGA LED remain lit.
> 
> I'm worried I have a dead board, and worried ASUS won't warranty it because I removed a heat pipe from the original heatsink (to reuse with my monoblock) and/or because of the holes punched through the cooler screw locations. Does anyone have any advice?


No need to worry. After the mods needed for the monoblock (a complete waste of time IMO) there is no warranty on a board from any manufacturer.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Either of these void the warranty.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No need to worry. After the mods needed for the monoblock (a complete waste of time IMO) there is no warranty on a board from any manufacturer.


So much for EK and ASUS "working together."

Lol I narrowed down some stuff, and reseated hardware. My GPU's work, and my board posts, but I'm only getting 3/4 RAM sticks. Not sure which one is out and if it's a bad stick or bad slot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> So much for EK and ASUS "working together."
> 
> Lol I narrowed down some stuff, and reseated hardware. My GPU's work, and my board posts, but I'm only getting 3/4 RAM sticks. Not sure which one is out and if it's a bad stick or bad slot.


that's a pretty common occurrence caused by uneven tightening of the monobloock or even just a cpu block. make sure that the mounting pressure and tightness of the screws is as even, and light as possible.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's a pretty common occurrence caused by uneven tightening of the monobloock or even just a cpu block. make sure that the mounting pressure and tightness of the screws is as even, and light as possible.


I'll try that when I get home.

I didn't crank down on the screws. Just pretty snug.


----------



## djgar

I cancelled my Samsung 960 Pro pre-order/wait and got the 950 Pro. I'm having a tough time porting my current Windows install and getting it to boot - I'm getting a "not migrated" event. Is this common with NVMe drives, or MB specific?

Anybody have any experience with this? I'm dreading re-configuring a clean install







TIA!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I cancelled my Samsung 960 Pro pre-order/wait and got the 950 Pro. I'm having a tough time porting my current Windows install and getting it to boot - I'm getting a "not migrated" event. Is this common with NVMe drives, or MB specific?
> 
> Anybody have any experience with this? I'm dreading re-configuring a clean install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


Is your OS set to UEFI in the bios and disabling secure boot? It may have something to do with the boot partition format. I think it needs to be NTFS? cant recall, been a while. What software did you use to port it over?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Is your OS set to UEFI in the bios and disabling secure boot? It may have something to do with the boot partition format. I think it needs to be NTFS? cant recall, been a while. What software did you use to port it over?


I used Paragon HD Manager, which I've used dozens of times to move my booting Windows partitions. The disk seems usable if I boot off another Windows disk, everything is there, just not bootable, and it has that "not migrated" event.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I used Paragon HD Manager, which I've used dozens of times to move my booting Windows partitions. The disk seems usable if I boot off another Windows disk, everything is there, just not bootable, and it has that "not migrated" event.


I would try the samsung migration assistant. It takes the extra step to confirm your os is good. Make sure the partition you are copying is smaller than the new drive, cleandisked, and defragmented. Hopefully that works.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I cancelled my Samsung 960 Pro pre-order/wait and got the 950 Pro. I'm having a tough time porting my current Windows install and getting it to boot - I'm getting a "not migrated" event. Is this common with NVMe drives, or MB specific?
> 
> Anybody have any experience with this? I'm dreading re-configuring a clean install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


If you have win10 make a complete image of the source drive and just restore it to the NVMe drive this worked for me using an Intel 750 and a 950 on different rigs. Otherwise you need to install the NVMe driver on the current os before cloning. BUt basically. when switching from SATA drives to NVMe, it's best to do a fresh install,


----------



## davidm71

I used Paragon Hard Disk Manager to 'Migrate OS' from my old Samsung 830 onto my new Plextor M8Pe AIC Nvme card. It worked like a charm. The card feels and looks amazing. It lights up red like something out of a Silon Battlestar mothership. Highly recommend..


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you have win10 make a complete image of the source drive and just restore it to the NVMe drive this worked for me using an Intel 750 and a 950 on different rigs. Otherwise you need to install the NVMe driver on the current os before cloning. BUt basically. when switching from SATA drives to NVMe, it's best to do a fresh install,


Installing the Samsung NVMe driver before doing the backup of the RAID system partitions is what eventually worked. It's been running for a few hours now with no hiccups. Using the Paragon Migrate OS didn't work that well for me for some reason. It didn't create the small Windows restore partition in the Samsung.

But I still have that "could not migrate" Windows event. Do you guys also have that for your boot NVMe? Any repercussions that could arise later from it?


----------



## djgar

Whoa, this 950 Pro gets hot! It's idling around 45c and jumped to 57 during a 50GB transfer! I couldn't find any actual temps googling, other than it does run hot. What temps are you guys experiencing? Would oa couple of those sticky heat sinks help?

Might need to consider a fan above ...


----------



## Sazexa

So, after testing various RAM and in various locations, my C-channel on my RVE10 motherboard appear to be dead. One won't recognize memory DIMMs at all, and the other recognizes manufacturer, and some stuff, but reads no capacity or frequency. Kind of stinks that I know ASUS won't RMA it.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> I wanna go with a sound card first time and i have a little question:
> With my rampage 5 extreme and a 5820k i have only 28 lanes. In the first PCI slot(_X16_1) is a GPU (running X16 atm) and in the 4th slot(_X16/X8_3) is a secound GPU (running X8 atm) can i use the secound slot for the soundcard without hitting my crossfire lanes? The only thing i realy know is that a PCI 2.0 X1 card can go in a PCI 3.0 X16 slot and runs normaly
> 
> or can i somehow use the last pci lost? the manuel says, that with a 28 lane cpu the last slot is disabled... is it realy so?


I think you need to install it in a pcie 2.0 slot or your going to take a hit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Whoa, this 950 Pro gets hot! It's idling around 45c and jumped to 57 during a 50GB transfer! I couldn't find any actual temps googling, other than it does run hot. What temps are you guys experiencing? Would oa couple of those sticky heat sinks help?
> 
> Might need to consider a fan above ...


They will throttle due to heat, best to have some airflow, my drive at idle 41 degrees


----------



## djgar

I ordered these heat sinks ... let's see how much they help.

Enzotech Pure Forged Copper Ramsinks


----------



## rolldog

Ok, since finishing my system, I've spent most of my time finding the sweetspots for my CPU OC and my GPU OCs, and I haven't done anything different to the memory than what the system set it to when I ran the OC Wizard initially to get me to a starting point to OC from. Here are me specs:

Asus X99 Deluxe II
Intel i7-6950X
32GB (4 x 8GB) Corsair Dominator Platinum 3333Mhz DDR4 memory
2 x Gigabyte 980Ti Gaming 6GB GPUs
A bunch of hard drives, and other things

After running the OC Wizard setup in the BIOS when I finished building my rig, the BIOS was set to use XMP DDR4-3333 XMP Profile, but further down on the same page in the BIOS, it shows my DRAM Frequency listed at DDR4-2666Mhz. From other people's experience, does memory overclock well on Broadwell-E? Could I get higher speeds from this memory? If so, how easy would it be to get closer to 3333Mhz? Is is something that could be achieved by increasing the speed in the DRAM Frequency and the voltages, if they haven't already been set at 1.35 by using the XMP Profile, or would it take more work, like adjusting all the timings and going to that page in the BIOS, I think it's DRAM Timing Control, where I don't understand a single thing? Lastly, is the increase in memory speed, including the time vested in tweaking to BIOS to reach these speeds, effect your overall performance enough to justify it?

I'm just trying to get some opinions from other people who might be running Broadwell-E with similar specs. I remember when running Haswell-E, I could adjust the CPU Strap, BCLK, etc, which effects the multipliers and made it easier to get some higher clock speeds, but from what I understand, I shouldn't mess with the base clock and everything on Broadwell-E.

I'd appreciate any suggestions or experience from others with similar specs. This is my first Broadwell-E system, so I'm just trying to find out what to expect instead of spending days manipulating the BIOS settings and learning the hard way. Thanks!


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, since finishing my system, I've spent most of my time finding the sweetspots for my CPU OC and my GPU OCs, and I haven't done anything different to the memory than what the system set it to when I ran the OC Wizard initially to get me to a starting point to OC from. Here are me specs:
> 
> Asus X99 Deluxe II
> Intel i7-6950X
> 32GB (4 x 8GB) Corsair Dominator Platinum 3333Mhz DDR4 memory
> 2 x Gigabyte 980Ti Gaming 6GB GPUs
> A bunch of hard drives, and other things
> 
> After running the OC Wizard setup in the BIOS when I finished building my rig, the BIOS was set to use XMP DDR4-3333 XMP Profile, but further down on the same page in the BIOS, it shows my DRAM Frequency listed at DDR4-2666Mhz. From other people's experience, does memory overclock well on Broadwell-E? Could I get higher speeds from this memory? If so, how easy would it be to get closer to 3333Mhz? Is is something that could be achieved by increasing the speed in the DRAM Frequency and the voltages, if they haven't already been set at 1.35 by using the XMP Profile, or would it take more work, like adjusting all the timings and going to that page in the BIOS, I think it's DRAM Timing Control, where I don't understand a single thing? Lastly, is the increase in memory speed, including the time vested in tweaking to BIOS to reach these speeds, effect your overall performance enough to justify it?
> 
> I'm just trying to get some opinions from other people who might be running Broadwell-E with similar specs. I remember when running Haswell-E, I could adjust the CPU Strap, BCLK, etc, which effects the multipliers and made it easier to get some higher clock speeds, but from what I understand, I shouldn't mess with the base clock and everything on Broadwell-E.
> 
> I'd appreciate any suggestions or experience from others with similar specs. This is my first Broadwell-E system, so I'm just trying to find out what to expect instead of spending days manipulating the BIOS settings and learning the hard way. Thanks!


try setting dram freq maniuly to 3333 MHz it did same to me and i have 5820k on deluxe II it set my dram to 2366 i changed it to 2400 it all depends if memory controller can handel it after overclocking

ii


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, since finishing my system, I've spent most of my time finding the sweetspots for my CPU OC and my GPU OCs, and I haven't done anything different to the memory than what the system set it to when I ran the OC Wizard initially to get me to a starting point to OC from. Here are me specs:
> 
> Asus X99 Deluxe II
> Intel i7-6950X
> 32GB (4 x 8GB) Corsair Dominator Platinum 3333Mhz DDR4 memory
> 2 x Gigabyte 980Ti Gaming 6GB GPUs
> A bunch of hard drives, and other things
> 
> After running the OC Wizard setup in the BIOS when I finished building my rig, the BIOS was set to use XMP DDR4-3333 XMP Profile, but further down on the same page in the BIOS, it shows my DRAM Frequency listed at DDR4-2666Mhz. From other people's experience, does memory overclock well on Broadwell-E? Could I get higher speeds from this memory? If so, how easy would it be to get closer to 3333Mhz? Is is something that could be achieved by increasing the speed in the DRAM Frequency and the voltages, if they haven't already been set at 1.35 by using the XMP Profile, or would it take more work, like adjusting all the timings and going to that page in the BIOS, I think it's DRAM Timing Control, where I don't understand a single thing? Lastly, is the increase in memory speed, including the time vested in tweaking to BIOS to reach these speeds, effect your overall performance enough to justify it?
> 
> I'm just trying to get some opinions from other people who might be running Broadwell-E with similar specs. I remember when running Haswell-E, I could adjust the CPU Strap, BCLK, etc, which effects the multipliers and made it easier to get some higher clock speeds, but from what I understand, I shouldn't mess with the base clock and everything on Broadwell-E.
> 
> I'd appreciate any suggestions or experience from others with similar specs. This is my first Broadwell-E system, so I'm just trying to find out what to expect instead of spending days manipulating the BIOS settings and learning the hard way. Thanks!


remember, 3333 ram is a 125 strap divider. just run that kit at 3200 or 3400 on strap 100...
with that high-end level of kit, I would skip the oc wizard, and just do it manually. set a Manual OC mode, strap 100, bclk 100, multi 42 etc... if you need bios screenshots leme know.


----------



## kidd232

CPU: i7 5960x
MB: ASUS X99 DELUXE II BIOS 1401
RAM: G.SKILL DDR4 3200 16G*4 F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ (14-14-14-34-2T)
SSD: SAMSUNG 950 PRO 256G
HDD: TOSHIBA 5TB * 3
POWER: COOLER MASTER V750
COOLER: CORSAIR H110i GTX

CPU CACHE MEMORY
4.2　4.2　2133 - STABLE
4.2　3.0　3200 - STABLE
4.2　4.2　3200 - UNSTABLE (already push 0.1v more for cpu and cache)

I have already try push all the voltages in BIOS and digi+ setting to extreme, but it still can not pass HCI memtest 600%. Try VCCSA from 0.85v to 1.4v and VCCIO 1.05v to 1.4v no significant effect.

And there is a strange thing, if I manual setting the ram timing and left "REF Cycle time" for auto, the memtest will error in seconds. If I set the same timing with auto value, I can pass the memtest for at least 100%, it's very weird.

Another is I can't boot into OS if I push the ram voltage from 1.35 to 1.36 even 1.40, but I can boot with 1.35v.

Is that bios' problem? Please help me to solve the problem, I just want to run the memory at advertised frequency.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidd232*
> 
> CPU: i7 5960x
> MB: ASUS X99 DELUXE II BIOS 1401
> RAM: G.SKILL DDR4 3200 16G*4 F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ (14-14-14-34-2T)
> SSD: SAMSUNG 950 PRO 256G
> HDD: TOSHIBA 5TB * 3
> POWER: COOLER MASTER V750
> COOLER: CORSAIR H110i GTX
> 
> CPU CACHE MEMORY
> 4.2　4.2　2133 - STABLE
> 4.2　3.0　3200 - STABLE
> 4.2　4.2　3200 - UNSTABLE (already push 0.1v more for cpu and cache)
> 
> I have already try push all the voltages in BIOS and digi+ setting to extreme, but it still can not pass HCI memtest 600%. Try VCCSA from 0.85v to 1.4v and VCCIO 1.05v to 1.4v no significant effect.
> 
> And there is a strange thing, if I manual setting the ram timing and left "REF Cycle time" for auto, the memtest will error in seconds. If I set the same timing with auto value, I can pass the memtest for at least 100%, it's very weird.
> 
> Another is I can't boot into OS if I push the ram voltage from 1.35 to 1.36 even 1.40, but I can boot with 1.35v.
> 
> Is that bios' problem? Please help me to solve the problem, I just want to run the memory at advertised frequency.


If you're gauging the above stability ratios with HCI, then it indicates it's most likely cache. Some CPU may need 1.25v or more (not ideal) on uncore in order to maintain stability. Especially coupled with higher DRAM speeds as your testing suggests. It's either this, or reduce your uncore ratio till you find stability with a voltage you are comfortable with.

Using Google Stress App test via Linux will help you remove memory instability from the equation. See the link in my sig for more details.


----------



## kidd232

I am running 4.2/4.2 with 1.125v/1.185v, SA 0.85, INPUT1.88 and pass prime95 blend and IBT least 4 hours, HCI always stop around 400%.

Tried push to 1.2v/1.25v, SA1.3, INPUT1.95 but still unstable. I can't boot to OS If I push any RAM Voltage.
So you suggest to just push uncore voltage may find the stability?

Thanks for your advise, I will use the Google Stress App to test the memory after work.


----------



## sblantipodi

I have two questions, hope that someone can help me









1) RAM question
Currently I have a stable overclock with 16GB of RAM, 4x4GB, Corsair LPX 2800MHz cas 16.
I use those sticks @2666MHz as 15.
I would like to buy another 4 identical sticks to upgrade to 32GB for video editing.
Will this upgrade ruin my stability and my overclock? Is it possible that my CPU will not be able to handle 8 sticks?

2) AI Suite question
I have seen that the AiSuite version on the Asus X99 Deluxe official page is really hold,
can I download a newer version for example from the Asus X99 Deluxe II page and use it on my older motherboard?


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidd232*
> 
> Another is I can't boot into OS if I push the ram voltage from 1.35 to 1.36 even 1.40, but I can boot with 1.35v.


That is strange (to me). I have been trying to get my G'Skill F4-3333C16Q-32GTZB to run at anything faster than 2666Mhz, with the help of some experts here. So far, no success but I am still working on it. I have a 5820K that I think has a weak IMC. I have accepted that this Haswell-E CPU is never going to handle the RAM at 3333 but I am trying to get the most I can out of it. I have always assumed increasing VDIMM may get me past Post to the OS. I started at 1.3 and worked up to 1.42. I have never considered lowering it. Too high will cause inefficiency, more heat, possible damage at some point (though I thinik DDR4 can take up to 1.5 VDIMM) though I have never tried over 1.4VDC.

Expert opinions? Has anyone ever seen a system that will boot with VDIMM at 1.35 but NOT at anything higher? Should I try going lower than 1.3 VDC VDIMM


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> That is strange (to me). I have been trying to get my G'Skill F4-3333C16Q-32GTZB to run at anything faster than 2666Mhz, with the help of some experts here. So far, no success but I am still working on it. I have a 5820K that I think has a weak IMC. I have accepted that this Haswell-E CPU is never going to handle the RAM at 3333 but I am trying to get the most I can out of it. I have always assumed increasing VDIMM may get me past Post to the OS. I started at 1.3 and worked up to 1.42. I have never considered lowering it. Too high will cause inefficiency, more heat, possible damage at some point (though I thinik DDR4 can take up to 1.5 VDIMM) though I have never tried over 1.4VDC.
> 
> Expert opinions? H*as anyone ever seen a system that will boot with VDIMM at 1.35 but NOT at anything higher*? Should I try going lower than 1.3 VDC VDIMM


yes. if your board supports it, train the ram at the higher voltage and set the "eventual VDIMM" to a lower value. Check that you have sufficient overhead in the dram current/power settings. Also, on x99/HWE, 3333 ram is not a sweetspot (at all). It requires the 125 strap divider and may actually perform slower than 3200, which is the sweetspot for x99 and HAswell-E. Try 3200 with tight timings. Many are shown in the OP *here*.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. if your board supports it, train the ram at the higher voltage and set the "eventual VDIMM" to a lower value. Check that you have sufficient overhead in the dram current/power settings. Also, on x99/HWE, 3333 ram is not a sweetspot (at all). It requires the 125 strap divider and may actually perform slower than 3200, which is the sweetspot for x99 and HAswell-E. Try 3200 with tight timings. Many are shown in the OP *here*.


Thanks - Yes I have tried KedarWolf's suggested settings he worked up for me based on the 5820K. So far, it won't post with any of those settings. I am still working on it as time permits. I set VDIMM to 1.44 with an Eventual of 1.4. I have been shooting for 3000 or 3200 with base clock and strap at 100. I know I am not getting to 3333Mhz with this CPU - ever!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Thanks - Yes I have tried KedarWolf's suggested settings he worked up for me based on the 5820K. So far, it won't post with any of those settings. I am still working on it as time permits. I set VDIMM to 1.44 with an Eventual of 1.4. I have been shooting for 3000 or 3200 with base clock and strap at 100. I know *I am not getting to 3333Mhz with this CPU* - ever!


it's not really the cpu. 3333 is just a weak freq ratio that's all. 3200 is the best and usually allows for very tight timings. set 3200, c16-18-18-44-2T with 1.4V and see if it posts, then check stability with google stressapptest. if it is stable (save it) and begin to tighten things up. I think the deluxe has memory presets... select the 3200 at 1.35V preset and then return the primary timings back to 16-18-18-44 and set 1T./ use 1.425V as eventual. it should work fine. Obviously, 3333c16 sticks will require more work that 3200c14 since the c14s are a higher bin IMO.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think the deluxe has memory presets... select the 3200 at 1.35V preset and then return the primary timings back to 16-18-18-44 and set 1T./ use 1.425V as eventual. it should work fine.


Thanks. But are you saying to set VDIMM to 1.35V and VDIMM Eventual to 1.425? So the Eventual is *higher* than the voltage during post/training? I thought the idea was to give the DIMMs more voltage during training, then back it off after post. Also, earlier you said "if your board supports it, *train the ram at the higher voltage and set the "eventual VDIMM" to a lower value.*"

But then kidd232 said his rig would get to the OS with VDIMM 1.35V but not 1.36V or higher. Hence the question should I try lowering VDIMM instead of raining it (Eventual aside). So I am a little confused...









Also, by "memory preset" do you mean the XMP profile in the DIMMs (3333 only) or that 3200 appears in the BIOS DRAM Frequency pulldown? It does, along with a bunch of other ones, but I don't think selecting a value here changes anything else in the BIOS, like a preset infers. Is this what you are referring too? Sorry for being dense...


----------



## SpeedyIV

Deleted - Double Post


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Thanks. But are you saying to set VDIMM to 1.35V and VDIMM Eventual to 1.425? So the Eventual is *higher* than the voltage during post/training? I thought the idea was to give the DIMMs more voltage during training, then back it off after post. Also, earlier you said "if your board supports it, *train the ram at the higher voltage and set the "eventual VDIMM" to a lower value.*"
> 
> But then kidd232 said his rig would get to the OS with VDIMM 1.35V but not 1.36V or higher. Hence the question should I try lowering VDIMM instead of raining it (Eventual aside). So I am a little confused...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, by "memory preset" do you mean the XMP profile in the DIMMs (3333 only) or that 3200 appears in the BIOS DRAM Frequency pulldown? It does, along with a bunch of other ones, but I don't think selecting a value here changes anything else in the BIOS, like a preset infers. Is this what you are referring too? Sorry for being dense...


no, I'm saying to load the bios preset (timings) for 3200 @ 1.35V, which has tightened secondary timings, then use the 16-18-18-44-1T primaries I described.. and run the kit at 1.425V in the VDIMM (not eventual) field.. If it fails to post, (post to bios, not bot to windows) you need to clrcmos before trying other timings. Actually, you should clrcmos or Load Optimized defaults anytime the ram settings fail to post and you reenter bios in safe mode (which you can do by holding down the start button for 5 sec).

edit.. I assume that since you are asking the question about the presets, you were able to get 16-18-18-44-1T/3200 at 1.4V to run and show stability? (if not, there is no reason to try the bios preset). Also, disable XMP and use Manual as the overclock mode.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no, I'm saying to load the bios preset (timings) for 3200 @ 1.35V, which has tightened secondary timings, then use the 16-18-18-44-1T primaries I described.. and run the kit at 1.425V in the VDIMM (not eventual) field.. If it fails to post, (post to bios, not bot to windows) you need to clrcmos before trying other timings. Actually, you should clrcmos or Load Optimized defaults anytime the ram settings fail to post and you reenter bios in safe mode (which you can do by holding down the start button for 5 sec).
> 
> edit.. I assume that since you are asking the question about the presets, you were able to get 16-18-18-44-1T at 1.4V to run and show stability? (if not, there is no reason to try the bios preset). Also, disable XMP and use Manual as the overclock mode.


Ahh - Thank You - I think I am clear but let me restate.

First I will do a CMOS reset to clear out any junk that may be in there. Then in the Bios, I select 3200MHz in the DRAM Frequency pull-down with VDIMM @1.35V. The BIOS will set tightened secondary timings based on this. Then I manually set primary timings to 16-18-18-44-1T, VDIMM to 1.45V, and VDIMM Eventual to something lower - between 1.35V and 1.40V. Leave all other timings on Auto and see if I can get through Post.

No, I have not gotten it to post at 16-18-18-44-1T at VDIMM 1.4V. I have never gotten it to post at anything higher than 2666MHz which is really frustrating. I gave up on the XMP profile in the DIMMs because the only profile is 3333MHz which does not get very far!

Some other questions -

1 - Should I set the CPU at stock when trying to OC the RAM? I usually run the CPU at 4.4GHz with cache at 3.8GHz. I believe that having the CPU overclocked decreases the chances of getting the RAM to run at higher frequencies. Since CPU clock speed increases reap greater benefits that RAM speed increases, if I have to pick, I think it is best to get the CPU over clocked and leave the RAM at a lower setting. Certainly no fun giving into this though









2 - If I can't get it to post with RAM at 3200Mhz (or 3000 or 2800), should I try just 2 DIMMs or even 1 at a time? Maybe I have 1 poor stick causing the problem. Also, 2 sticks (or 1) will be less total RAM and less strain on the IMC. Just curious. I am not going to remove half my RAM so I can overclock the other half but it might shed some light on the problem...

3 - Not sure what you mean by "Enter the BIOS in safe mode". Safe mode is a Windows thing right? Entering the BIOS is entering the BIOS. I do understand the need to do a full CMOS reset to start clean on the RAM training.

Thanks !

Edit - Next time I get in there, I will try (again) to do a BIOS text dump. Supposedly with the ASUS BIOS, you can hit CNTRL-F2 and it will dump all settings to a text file on a USB stick. For some reason, that does not work for me. I tried it with BIOS v1003 and the lastest v1401 (X99-Deluxe II). Hitting F12 will dump a .bmp file of the current BIOS screen but for me this works about 1/2 the time. The rest of the time I get a pop up that says the USB stick is formatted NTFS which it isn't. After a reboot it will start working - maybe. I have no idea why F12 is intermittent and why CNTRL-F2 does not work for me. Any ideas on this?

Thanks again !!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Ahh - Thank You - I think I am clear but let me restate.
> 
> First I will do a CMOS reset to clear out any junk that may be in there. Then in the Bios, I select 3200MHz in the DRAM Frequency pull-down with VDIMM @1.35V. The BIOS will set tightened secondary timings based on this. Then I manually set primary timings to 16-18-18-44-1T, VDIMM to 1.45V, and VDIMM Eventual to something lower - between 1.35V and 1.40V. Leave all other timings on Auto and see if I can get through Post.
> 
> No, I have not gotten it to post at 16-18-18-44-1T at VDIMM 1.4V. I have never gotten it to post at anything higher than 2666MHz which is really frustrating. I gave up on the XMP profile in the DIMMs because the only profile is 3333MHz which does not get very far!
> 
> Some other questions -
> 
> 1 - Should I set the CPU at stock when trying to OC the RAM? I usually run the CPU at 4.4GHz with cache at 3.8GHz. I believe that having the CPU overclocked decreases the chances of getting the RAM to run at higher frequencies. Since CPU clock speed increases reap greater benefits that RAM speed increases, if I have to pick, I think it is best to get the CPU over clocked and leave the RAM at a lower setting. Certainly no fun giving into this though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - If I can't get it to post with RAM at 3200Mhz (or 3000 or 2800), should I try just 2 DIMMs or even 1 at a time? Maybe I have 1 poor stick causing the problem. Also, 2 sticks (or 1) will be less total RAM and less strain on the IMC. Just curious. I am not going to remove half my RAM so I can overclock the other half but it might shed some light on the problem...
> 
> 3 - Not sure what you mean by "Enter the BIOS in safe mode". Safe mode is a Windows thing right? Entering the BIOS is entering the BIOS. I do understand the need to do a full CMOS reset to start clean on the RAM training.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> Edit - Next time I get in there, I will try (again) to do a BIOS text dump. Supposedly with the ASUS BIOS, you can hit CNTRL-F2 and it will dump all settings to a text file on a USB stick. For some reason, that does not work for me. I tried it with BIOS v1003 and the lastest v1401 (X99-Deluxe II). Hitting F12 will dump a .bmp file of the current BIOS screen but for me this works about 1/2 the time. The rest of the time I get a pop up that says the USB stick is formatted NTFS which it isn't. After a reboot it will start working - maybe. I have no idea why F12 is intermittent and why CNTRL-F2 does not work for me. Any ideas on this?
> 
> Thanks again !!


If you are trying to determine if you have a bad ram stick, yes you can do one at a time, but a bad stick will show up even with 4 loaded (it will drop out and only 3 sticks will pass the memory test(s) in POST.
When you hold down the power button for 5sec, the system will reboot but with default settings... without changing the manual settings in bios... it is SAFE MODE. It is in the manual
try this with all 4 sticks in.. and make sure you are fully seating the sticks (dimm slot lock tab is up)
1. clrcmos
2) post to bios and set 3200 in dram frequency (drop manu)
3) nav to the dram timings submenu
4)enter 16-18-18-44-1T. change nothing else
5) esc back to the main voltage menu, scroll down to Dram voltyage. enter 1.425V in both channel A and B
6) F10 to put the settings in effect and reboot. If the system passes POST (power on self test) let it boot into windows.

cntrl-F12 works on z170, I'm not sure it is implemented for x99. Just hit F12 and it will drop a bmp file of the current bios page showing on your screen to the USB stick


----------



## SpeedyIV

Thanks. It is now very clear to me. I will try it this weekend - first I can get into it again. I did not know about safe mode in the BIOS - a basic thing. I have studied that manual many times. Either missed it or forgot about it. Last build I did was on X58 and the BIOS (EVGA board) was nowhere near as developed as the ASUS X99 UEFI BIOS so I am still learning my way around.

You are probably right about CNTRL-F2. Kedarwolf told me if should work. Maybe he is not on an X99 platform. All I know is it didn't work on v1003 and it doesn't work on v1401 which is the latest. I wish it did because it is a great feature. F12 only works sometimes. I have tried different USB sticks and different ports. Have never figured out a pattern to it working and not working. Also never heard of anyone else having this erratic behavior.

If this rig boots with DRAM at 3200 (or 3000) I will jump for joy. If I can get that and keep a 4.4GHz OC on the CPU (which is a conservative OC) and get through a few stability tests, I will call it done for a 24/7 system OC. Then I can dig into trying to tighten the timings.

Thank you again.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Thanks. It is now very clear to me. I will try it this weekend - first I can get into it again. I did not know about safe mode in the BIOS - a basic thing. I have studied that manual many times. Either missed it or forgot about it. Last build I did was on X58 and the BIOS (EVGA board) was nowhere near as developed as the ASUS X99 UEFI BIOS so I am still learning my way around.
> 
> You are probably right about CNTRL-F2. Kedarwolf told me if should work. Maybe he is not on an X99 platform. All I know is it didn't work on v1003 and it doesn't work on v1401 which is the latest. I wish it did because it is a great feature. F12 only works sometimes. I have tried different USB sticks and different ports. Have never figured out a pattern to it working and not working. Also never heard of anyone else having this erratic behavior.
> 
> If this rig boots with DRAM at 3200 (or 3000) I will jump for joy. If I can get that and keep a 4.4GHz OC on the CPU (which is a conservative OC) and get through a few stability tests, I will call it done for a 24/7 system OC. Then I can dig into trying to tighten the timings.
> 
> Thank you again.


Where are you trying Ctrl-F2 from for the Text file ? any page ? for me it only works on the Tool>Load/Save Profile From/to USB Key page

F12 works from any page for the Pics to my Fat32 USB Drive.

both On the Asus X99_A II MB. currently on 1201 Bios , since I have seen no reports on 1401 good or bad yet.

KB.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Thanks. It is now very clear to me. I will try it this weekend - first I can get into it again. I did not know about safe mode in the BIOS - a basic thing. I have studied that manual many times. Either missed it or forgot about it. Last build I did was on X58 and the BIOS (EVGA board) was nowhere near as developed as the ASUS X99 UEFI BIOS so I am still learning my way around.
> 
> You are probably right about CNTRL-F2. Kedarwolf told me if should work. Maybe he is not on an X99 platform. All I know is it didn't work on v1003 and it doesn't work on v1401 which is the latest. I wish it did because it is a great feature. F12 only works sometimes. I have tried different USB sticks and different ports. Have never figured out a pattern to it working and not working. Also never heard of anyone else having this erratic behavior.
> 
> If this rig boots with DRAM at 3200 (or 3000) I will jump for joy. If I can get that and keep a 4.4GHz OC on the CPU (which is a conservative OC) and get through a few stability tests, I will call it done for a 24/7 system OC. Then I can dig into trying to tighten the timings.
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you trying Ctrl-F2 from for the Text file ? any page ? for me it only works on the Tool>Load/Save Profile From/to USB Key page
> 
> F12 works from any page for the Pics to my Fat32 USB Drive.
> 
> both On the Asus X99_A II MB. currently on 1201 Bios , since I have seen no reports on 1401 good or bad yet.
> 
> KB.
Click to expand...

1401 on X99-A II working great for me!!


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Thanks. It is now very clear to me. I will try it this weekend - first I can get into it again. I did not know about safe mode in the BIOS - a basic thing. I have studied that manual many times. Either missed it or forgot about it. Last build I did was on X58 and the BIOS (EVGA board) was nowhere near as developed as the ASUS X99 UEFI BIOS so I am still learning my way around.
> 
> You are probably right about CNTRL-F2. Kedarwolf told me if should work. Maybe he is not on an X99 platform. All I know is it didn't work on v1003 and it doesn't work on v1401 which is the latest. I wish it did because it is a great feature. F12 only works sometimes. I have tried different USB sticks and different ports. Have never figured out a pattern to it working and not working. Also never heard of anyone else having this erratic behavior.
> 
> If this rig boots with DRAM at 3200 (or 3000) I will jump for joy. If I can get that and keep a 4.4GHz OC on the CPU (which is a conservative OC) and get through a few stability tests, I will call it done for a 24/7 system OC. Then I can dig into trying to tighten the timings.
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you trying Ctrl-F2 from for the Text file ? any page ? for me it only works on the Tool>Load/Save Profile From/to USB Key page
> 
> F12 works from any page for the Pics to my Fat32 USB Drive.
> 
> both On the Asus X99_A II MB. currently on 1201 Bios , since I have seen no reports on 1401 good or bad yet.
> 
> KB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1401 on X99-A II working great for me!!
Click to expand...

Thx KDW I will give it a go over the Weekend.

I still get that MTRR Error everytime the system sleeps in event manager along with a couple of other reports.

KB.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Where are you trying Ctrl-F2 from for the Text file ? any page ? for me it only works on the Tool>Load/Save Profile From/to USB Key page
> 
> F12 works from any page for the Pics to my Fat32 USB Drive.
> 
> both On the Asus X99_A II MB. currently on 1201 Bios , since I have seen no reports on 1401 good or bad yet.
> 
> KB.


Hmmm. I thought (guessed) CNTRL-F2 worked from any page. Obviously it doesn't. I am not at the rig but I checked the BIOS manual and it does say you can select Load/Save Profile from/to USB Drive from the Tools / ASUS Overclocking Profile menu. So that dumps a text file to the flash? I don't recall if I ever tried that. I thought that saved the BIOS in some sort of compressed file format that could be stored elsewhere and loaded later - just a way to keep more profiles saved than the 8 you can save locally. I save profiles there all the time (not to USB). I will try it as soon as I am in the BIOS again. Does CNTRL-F2 also work when you are in that specific menu? Will try that too.

F12 has never worked consistently for me. It didn't work the first time I tried it. I was actually surprised one day when I tried it again on a whim and it worked great. After next reboot it didn't work again. Since then I have checked and it's seemingly random. If I boot into the BIOS and F12 works it will work every time. If I boot into the BIOS and F12 doesn't work (says the USB drive is formatted NTFS when it isn't), it won't work until another reboot (maybe). So I use it when I can. No idea why it does this.

I am running BIOS v1402 for X99 Deluxe II. To be honest I have not found any new features or noticed any stability or performance changes verses v1001. It certainly didn't make my 32GB RAM kit magically stable at 3200MHz! That project starts again tomorrow...

Thanks!


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Where are you trying Ctrl-F2 from for the Text file ? any page ? for me it only works on the Tool>Load/Save Profile From/to USB Key page
> 
> F12 works from any page for the Pics to my Fat32 USB Drive.
> 
> both On the Asus X99_A II MB. currently on 1201 Bios , since I have seen no reports on 1401 good or bad yet.
> 
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I thought (guessed) CNTRL-F2 worked from any page. Obviously it doesn't. I am not at the rig but I checked the BIOS manual and it does say you can select Load/Save Profile from/to USB Drive from the Tools / ASUS Overclocking Profile menu. So that dumps a text file to the flash? I don't recall if I ever tried that. I thought that saved the BIOS in some sort of compressed file format that could be stored elsewhere and loaded later - just a way to keep more profiles saved than the 8 you can save locally. I save profiles there all the time (not to USB). I will try it as soon as I am in the BIOS again. Does CNTRL-F2 also work when you are in that specific menu? Will try that too.
> 
> F12 has never worked consistently for me. It didn't work the first time I tried it. I was actually surprised one day when I tried it again on a whim and it worked great. After next reboot it didn't work again. Since then I have checked and it's seemingly random. If I boot into the BIOS and F12 works it will work every time. If I boot into the BIOS and F12 doesn't work (says the USB drive is formatted NTFS when it isn't), it won't work until another reboot (maybe). So I use it when I can. No idea why it does this.
> 
> I am running BIOS v1402 for X99 Deluxe II. To be honest I have not found any new features or noticed any stability or performance changes verses v1001. It certainly didn't make my 32GB RAM kit magically stable at 3200MHz! That project starts again tomorrow...
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

From the Tool>Load/Save Profile From/to USB Key page you can F2 to save a .com File (Profile) or Ctrl+F2 to get a text file which I find handy when moving to a new Bios as .com files only apply to the Bios they are made in,( which makes sense) , I just open the Text file on the Tablet or Laptop and put any OC settings I can't remember back in.

Not sure why F12 doesn't work consistantly for you , try with the USB in the Bios Flashback Port and see if that helps.

KB


----------



## KedarWolf

After much tweaking, these are the BIOS settings I've settled on that are stable on my Sabertooth X99 and 5960x with 128GB of Corsair LPX RAM. Just ran StressAppTest fine, ran RealBench earlier and going to run AIDA64 cache stress test later but it ran for a while no trouble in preliminary testing.

For the results I've getting voltages are pretty good. CPU at 4.7GHZ, 1.25v, cache at 4.4GHZ .343v offset - 1.209v while stress testing, SA at .315 offset - 1.112v while stress testing, CPU Input at 1.91v and RAM at 2666MHZ 12-13-12-27 1T at 1.34v Eventual, LLC 5. RAM voltages run around 1.35v while stress testing though and CPU Input around 1.88V as well.

Edit: Added RealBench, HCI and AIDA screens.






128GB_BIOS_settings.txt 38k .txt file



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## drwinfast

Ever since I updated my X99-Deluxe II to BIOS version 1401, when first powering the PC on at the wall it will never boot first go. I will power it on... the screen will never wake up. Press the reset button, works fine second try. It seems to do this every time since the update.

I'm running the CPU at stock clock, memory at XMP.

Anyone else experienced this issue since the BIOS update? I'm going to perform some further testing to see if I can isolate/locate the cause.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drwinfast*
> 
> Ever since I updated my X99-Deluxe II to BIOS version 1401, when first powering the PC on at the wall it will never boot first go. I will power it on... the screen will never wake up. Press the reset button, works fine second try. It seems to do this every time since the update.
> 
> I'm running the CPU at stock clock, memory at XMP.
> 
> Anyone else experienced this issue since the BIOS update? I'm going to perform some further testing to see if I can isolate/locate the cause.


what q-code is displayed when the screen will not wake?
open msconfig at set the system to boot diagnostic mode, shut down and power off at the wall as you said - so 5V standby power is lost. switch off the PSU. The restore power to the PSU and then switch on the PSU - finally, hit the start button on the case. Still the same dead screen? If the system starts normally - it's more likely an OS/driver issue. When you updated the bios did you also update Intel ME and the chipset drivers?


----------



## drwinfast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what q-code is displayed when the screen will not wake?
> open msconfig at set the system to boot diagnostic mode, shut down and power off at the wall as you said - so 5V standby power is lost. switch off the PSU. The restore power to the PSU and then switch on the PSU - finally, hit the start button on the case. Still the same dead screen? If the system starts normally - it's more likely an OS/driver issue. When you updated the bios did you also update Intel ME and the chipset drivers?


The Q-code showing up is "40". It seems that the issue is something different, coincidental timing I think. I run a triple monitor setup, for some reason it seems during those times when the screen wouldn't wake, it had been trying to use another screen (which I would normally have turned off). The screen that wasn't working wouldn't come on until unplugged/replugged. It seems to be fine now however upon further testing.









Windows/GPU issue rather than a board one. All good.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drwinfast*
> 
> The Q-code showing up is "40". It seems that the issue is something different, coincidental timing I think. I run a triple monitor setup, for some reason it seems during those times when the screen wouldn't wake, it had been trying to use another screen (which I would normally have turned off). The screen that wasn't working wouldn't come on until unplugged/replugged. It seems to be fine now however upon further testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows/GPU issue rather than a board one. All good.


40 is a normal operation q-code, just fyi.


----------



## Gimbo

I know some people were looking for these.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/X99-Deluxe-Pwm-fan-controller-/252679104183


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gimbo*
> 
> I know some people were looking for these.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/X99-Deluxe-Pwm-fan-controller-/252679104183


If only they had some for the UK.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drwinfast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what q-code is displayed when the screen will not wake?
> open msconfig at set the system to boot diagnostic mode, shut down and power off at the wall as you said - so 5V standby power is lost. switch off the PSU. The restore power to the PSU and then switch on the PSU - finally, hit the start button on the case. Still the same dead screen? If the system starts normally - it's more likely an OS/driver issue. When you updated the bios did you also update Intel ME and the chipset drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> The Q-code showing up is "40". It seems that the issue is something different, coincidental timing I think. I run a triple monitor setup, for some reason it seems during those times when the screen wouldn't wake, it had been trying to use another screen (which I would normally have turned off). The screen that wasn't working wouldn't come on until unplugged/replugged. It seems to be fine now however upon further testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows/GPU issue rather than a board one. All good.
Click to expand...

Do you have a USB hub in the Monitor ? when I had an issue with my X99 computer only starting every second boot , it turned out to be the USB Hub in the NEC 23" monitors I use , so I just have to leave them unplugged, (having it set to Auto not Smart Auto helped somewhat) it is a known issue on X99 with the way the XHCI Controller is implemented from info I found online. A newer firmware for the HUB may help , I could not get a newer Firmware for my older 23" monitors (NEC Support did try) but most of my other USB stuff i could update, like my card reader and a USB3 HUB etc. Some joysticks like the X55 are also known to cause this.

KB


----------



## mbze430

I need help with the Strix X99 Gaming MB. i have a Chord Mojo DAC that keeps dropping. I tried this same same DAC with 3 other computers and it plays fine. I am thinking it might be the motherboard's USB. I have tried the Intel USB2.0 and 3.0 ports and the Amedia 3.0 ports and the front panel port. Going to try the USB 3.1 port tonight

My suspicion goes to USB problem because when I turn off the Corsair Link (AX1500) it is "better" but it still drops but not quite as much.

The only thing is, it only drops when playing DSD. 16/44, 24/44, 24/96, 24/192 FLAC plays fine.

I monitor the CPU and disk access and they are all well below 8% when playing. Using foobar2000 or JRiver results in the same.

I know this is quite specific. but maybe someone else here have and uses an audiophile DAC as well might give me some insight that might cause drops.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I need help with the Strix X99 Gaming MB. i have a Chord Mojo DAC that keeps dropping. I tried this same same DAC with 3 other computers and it plays fine. I am thinking it might be the motherboard's USB. I have tried the Intel USB2.0 and 3.0 ports and the Amedia 3.0 ports and the front panel port. Going to try the USB 3.1 port tonight
> 
> My suspicion goes to USB problem because when I turn off the Corsair Link (AX1500) it is "better" but it still drops but not quite as much.
> 
> The only thing is, it only drops when playing DSD. 16/44, 24/44, 24/96, 24/192 FLAC plays fine.
> 
> I monitor the CPU and disk access and they are all well below 8% when playing. Using foobar2000 or JRiver results in the same.
> 
> I know this is quite specific. but maybe someone else here have and uses an audiophile DAC as well might give me some insight that might cause drops.


open device manager and on every hub, or if you know the one carrying the dac disable power saving (uncheck the box like shown):


----------



## rolldog

Need help with a diagnosis, or at least where to start. I finished my build about a month or two ago, and everything has been running fine. A couple weeks ago, while I was using my PC, the power just completely shut off. I didn't think much of it, went into my BIOS and adjusted the OC on my CPU and memory down, thinking that might be a cause.

Well, since then, this has become much more frequent. I'll be using my PC, and it just shuts off completely, not logging off and shutting down, it's more like someone pulled the plug. Running a couple of RAID0 configurations, I've had to completely rebuild the RAID configurations a few times because data gets written back to the drive however it wants, and then I end up with data problems resulting in a need to repartition the drives and set everything up again. It also became an issue with the 8TB of data using a Samsung 850 as its cache drive, which I didn't even both setting back up since I knew this was going to happen again.

Now this happens at least 2 or 3 times a week. I've reset my BIOS to default values to rule out any overvoltages/overclocking issues. Today it happened, and now my PC isn't recognizing by boot drive, which is an Intel 750 NVMe SSD. I'm running my system with an Asus X99 Deluxe II, Intel i7-6950X with 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum, 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1 6GB GPUs running SLI, Corsair AX1200i PSU, 2 x Aquaero 6XTs, 3 x Poweradjust Ultras, Intel 750 NVMe SSD, 2 x Samsung 840 Pros running RAID0, 2 x Samsung 850 EVOs running RAID0, 2 x WD 4TB Black drives running RAID0, and the rest you can probably get from my sig. It's the system that has no name.

One thing that happened today, which really made me want to ask for advice, is it shut down completely, like it does, but this time I was in the BIOS. There's no way anything software related or OC related could have been the cause.

Does anyone have any suggestions as far as where I should even start troubleshooting this? Maybe set everything back to default settings, unplug all my LEDs, Bitspower Power Bank, basically everything and then start plugging one the in at a time or should I keep everything as it, and start unplugging one thing at a time? I guess there's no software or anything that could be installed to keep track of all system logs so I'm able to view the logs whenever it happens? I have no idea what this could possibly be besides a bad cable or bad power connection somewhere which could be shorting something out, causing my system to shut off immediately.

If anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears. All I know is I'm tired of installing Windows. My OS is on the Intel 750, my program files are loaded on the 2 x Samsung 850s, and my data is loaded on the 2 x WD Black 4TBs. After shutting down, sometimes it boots right back up, sometimes the file system gets messed up and Windows 10 has to be reinstalled, and sometimes the RAID0 configurations are lost and have to be rebuilt. I'd really appreciate any advice at this point. Thanks.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Need help with a diagnosis, or at least where to start. I finished my build about a month or two ago, and everything has been running fine. A couple weeks ago, while I was using my PC, the power just completely shut off. I didn't think much of it, went into my BIOS and adjusted the OC on my CPU and memory down, thinking that might be a cause.
> 
> Well, since then, this has become much more frequent. I'll be using my PC, and it just shuts off completely, not logging off and shutting down, it's more like someone pulled the plug. Running a couple of RAID0 configurations, I've had to completely rebuild the RAID configurations a few times because data gets written back to the drive however it wants, and then I end up with data problems resulting in a need to repartition the drives and set everything up again. It also became an issue with the 8TB of data using a Samsung 850 as its cache drive, which I didn't even both setting back up since I knew this was going to happen again.
> 
> Now this happens at least 2 or 3 times a week. I've reset my BIOS to default values to rule out any overvoltages/overclocking issues. Today it happened, and now my PC isn't recognizing by boot drive, which is an Intel 750 NVMe SSD. I'm running my system with an Asus X99 Deluxe II, Intel i7-6950X with 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum, 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1 6GB GPUs running SLI, Corsair AX1200i PSU, 2 x Aquaero 6XTs, 3 x Poweradjust Ultras, Intel 750 NVMe SSD, 2 x Samsung 840 Pros running RAID0, 2 x Samsung 850 EVOs running RAID0, 2 x WD 4TB Black drives running RAID0, and the rest you can probably get from my sig. It's the system that has no name.
> 
> 
> *One thing that happened today, which really made me want to ask for advice, is it shut down completely, like it does, but this time I was in the BIOS. There's no way anything software related or OC related could have been the cause.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions as far as where I should even start troubleshooting this? Maybe set everything back to default settings, unplug all my LEDs, Bitspower Power Bank, basically everything and then start plugging one the in at a time or should I keep everything as it, and start unplugging one thing at a time? I guess there's no software or anything that could be installed to keep track of all system logs so I'm able to view the logs whenever it happens? I have no idea what this could possibly be besides a bad cable or bad power connection somewhere which could be shorting something out, causing my system to shut off immediately.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears. All I know is I'm tired of installing Windows. My OS is on the Intel 750, my program files are loaded on the 2 x Samsung 850s, and my data is loaded on the 2 x WD Black 4TBs. After shutting down, sometimes it boots right back up, sometimes the file system gets messed up and Windows 10 has to be reinstalled, and sometimes the RAID0 configurations are lost and have to be rebuilt. I'd really appreciate any advice at this point. Thanks.


I don't usually go with the PSU first, but that sounds like the PSU to me. Do you have your pc plugged into a UPS or conditioner. If not it may be dirty power. If you do have stable power, I would try another power supply. Sorry your having problems.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Need help with a diagnosis, or at least where to start. I finished my build about a month or two ago, and everything has been running fine. A couple weeks ago, while I was using my PC, the power just completely shut off. I didn't think much of it, went into my BIOS and adjusted the OC on my CPU and memory down, thinking that might be a cause.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since then, this has become much more frequent. I'll be using my PC, and it just shuts off completely, not logging off and shutting down, it's more like someone pulled the plug. Running a couple of RAID0 configurations, I've had to completely rebuild the RAID configurations a few times because data gets written back to the drive however it wants, and then I end up with data problems resulting in a need to repartition the drives and set everything up again. It also became an issue with the 8TB of data using a Samsung 850 as its cache drive, which I didn't even both setting back up since I knew this was going to happen again.
> 
> Now this happens at least 2 or 3 times a week. I've reset my BIOS to default values to rule out any overvoltages/overclocking issues. Today it happened, and now my PC isn't recognizing by boot drive, which is an Intel 750 NVMe SSD. I'm running my system with an Asus X99 Deluxe II, Intel i7-6950X with 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum, 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1 6GB GPUs running SLI, Corsair AX1200i PSU, 2 x Aquaero 6XTs, 3 x Poweradjust Ultras, Intel 750 NVMe SSD, 2 x Samsung 840 Pros running RAID0, 2 x Samsung 850 EVOs running RAID0, 2 x WD 4TB Black drives running RAID0, and the rest you can probably get from my sig. It's the system that has no name.
> 
> One thing that happened today, which really made me want to ask for advice, is it shut down completely, like it does, but this time I was in the BIOS. There's no way anything software related or OC related could have been the cause.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions as far as where I should even start troubleshooting this? Maybe set everything back to default settings, unplug all my LEDs, Bitspower Power Bank, basically everything and then start plugging one the in at a time or should I keep everything as it, and start unplugging one thing at a time? I guess there's no software or anything that could be installed to keep track of all system logs so I'm able to view the logs whenever it happens? I have no idea what this could possibly be besides a bad cable or bad power connection somewhere which could be shorting something out, causing my system to shut off immediately.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears. All I know is I'm tired of installing Windows. My OS is on the Intel 750, my program files are loaded on the 2 x Samsung 850s, and my data is loaded on the 2 x WD Black 4TBs. After shutting down, sometimes it boots right back up, sometimes the file system gets messed up and Windows 10 has to be reinstalled, and sometimes the RAID0 configurations are lost and have to be rebuilt. I'd really appreciate any advice at this point.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I don;t have the 1200i, but I do have the 1500i... did you make sure the PSU is configured so the per-rail OCP is disabled? Some/many AXi's shipped with it enabled. You only need to use corsair link once to do this.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Edit - Next time I get in there, I will try (again) to do a BIOS text dump. Supposedly with the ASUS BIOS, you can hit CNTRL-F2 and it will dump all settings to a text file on a USB stick. For some reason, that does not work for me. I tried it with BIOS v1003 and the lastest v1401 (X99-Deluxe II). Hitting F12 will dump a .bmp file of the current BIOS screen but for me this works about 1/2 the time. The rest of the time I get a pop up that says the USB stick is formatted NTFS which it isn't. After a reboot it will start working - maybe. I have no idea why F12 is intermittent and why CNTRL-F2 does not work for me. Any ideas on this?
> 
> Thanks again !!
> 
> 
> 
> Try this for BIOS USB.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/12580_20#post_25293905
Click to expand...


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Need help with a diagnosis, or at least where to start. I finished my build about a month or two ago, and everything has been running fine. A couple weeks ago, while I was using my PC, the power just completely shut off. I didn't think much of it, went into my BIOS and adjusted the OC on my CPU and memory down, thinking that might be a cause.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since then, this has become much more frequent. I'll be using my PC, and it just shuts off completely, not logging off and shutting down, it's more like someone pulled the plug. Running a couple of RAID0 configurations, I've had to completely rebuild the RAID configurations a few times because data gets written back to the drive however it wants, and then I end up with data problems resulting in a need to repartition the drives and set everything up again. It also became an issue with the 8TB of data using a Samsung 850 as its cache drive, which I didn't even both setting back up since I knew this was going to happen again.
> 
> Now this happens at least 2 or 3 times a week. I've reset my BIOS to default values to rule out any overvoltages/overclocking issues. Today it happened, and now my PC isn't recognizing by boot drive, which is an Intel 750 NVMe SSD. I'm running my system with an Asus X99 Deluxe II, Intel i7-6950X with 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum, 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1 6GB GPUs running SLI, Corsair AX1200i PSU, 2 x Aquaero 6XTs, 3 x Poweradjust Ultras, Intel 750 NVMe SSD, 2 x Samsung 840 Pros running RAID0, 2 x Samsung 850 EVOs running RAID0, 2 x WD 4TB Black drives running RAID0, and the rest you can probably get from my sig. It's the system that has no name.
> 
> One thing that happened today, which really made me want to ask for advice, is it shut down completely, like it does, but this time I was in the BIOS. There's no way anything software related or OC related could have been the cause.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions as far as where I should even start troubleshooting this? Maybe set everything back to default settings, unplug all my LEDs, Bitspower Power Bank, basically everything and then start plugging one the in at a time or should I keep everything as it, and start unplugging one thing at a time? I guess there's no software or anything that could be installed to keep track of all system logs so I'm able to view the logs whenever it happens? I have no idea what this could possibly be besides a bad cable or bad power connection somewhere which could be shorting something out, causing my system to shut off immediately.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears. All I know is I'm tired of installing Windows. My OS is on the Intel 750, my program files are loaded on the 2 x Samsung 850s, and my data is loaded on the 2 x WD Black 4TBs. After shutting down, sometimes it boots right back up, sometimes the file system gets messed up and Windows 10 has to be reinstalled, and sometimes the RAID0 configurations are lost and have to be rebuilt. I'd really appreciate any advice at this point.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I don;t have the 1200i, but I do have the 1500i... did you make sure the PSU is configured so the per-rail OCP is disabled? Some/many AXi's shipped with it enabled. You only need to use corsair link once to do this.
Click to expand...

I'll check on this as soon as I'm back in front of my system. I didn't realize that the PSU could do this. Thanks for the info. I'll let you know how it turns out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Need help with a diagnosis, or at least where to start. I finished my build about a month or two ago, and everything has been running fine. A couple weeks ago, while I was using my PC, the power just completely shut off. I didn't think much of it, went into my BIOS and adjusted the OC on my CPU and memory down, thinking that might be a cause.
> 
> Well, since then, this has become much more frequent. I'll be using my PC, and it just shuts off completely, not logging off and shutting down, it's more like someone pulled the plug. Running a couple of RAID0 configurations, I've had to completely rebuild the RAID configurations a few times because data gets written back to the drive however it wants, and then I end up with data problems resulting in a need to repartition the drives and set everything up again. It also became an issue with the 8TB of data using a Samsung 850 as its cache drive, which I didn't even both setting back up since I knew this was going to happen again.
> 
> Now this happens at least 2 or 3 times a week. I've reset my BIOS to default values to rule out any overvoltages/overclocking issues. Today it happened, and now my PC isn't recognizing by boot drive, which is an Intel 750 NVMe SSD. I'm running my system with an Asus X99 Deluxe II, Intel i7-6950X with 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum, 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1 6GB GPUs running SLI, Corsair AX1200i PSU, 2 x Aquaero 6XTs, 3 x Poweradjust Ultras, Intel 750 NVMe SSD, 2 x Samsung 840 Pros running RAID0, 2 x Samsung 850 EVOs running RAID0, 2 x WD 4TB Black drives running RAID0, and the rest you can probably get from my sig. It's the system that has no name.
> 
> 
> *One thing that happened today, which really made me want to ask for advice, is it shut down completely, like it does, but this time I was in the BIOS. There's no way anything software related or OC related could have been the cause.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions as far as where I should even start troubleshooting this? Maybe set everything back to default settings, unplug all my LEDs, Bitspower Power Bank, basically everything and then start plugging one the in at a time or should I keep everything as it, and start unplugging one thing at a time? I guess there's no software or anything that could be installed to keep track of all system logs so I'm able to view the logs whenever it happens? I have no idea what this could possibly be besides a bad cable or bad power connection somewhere which could be shorting something out, causing my system to shut off immediately.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears. All I know is I'm tired of installing Windows. My OS is on the Intel 750, my program files are loaded on the 2 x Samsung 850s, and my data is loaded on the 2 x WD Black 4TBs. After shutting down, sometimes it boots right back up, sometimes the file system gets messed up and Windows 10 has to be reinstalled, and sometimes the RAID0 configurations are lost and have to be rebuilt. I'd really appreciate any advice at this point. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually go with the PSU first, but that sounds like the PSU to me. Do you have your pc plugged into a UPS or conditioner. If not it may be dirty power. If you do have stable power, I would try another power supply. Sorry your having problems.
Click to expand...

Yes, I have it plugged into a Tripp Lite UPS/Line Conditioner. It's gotta be something PSU or PSU cable related. All my cables are custom so I guess it's always possible to have a cable wired incorrectly or something. I'm going to install Corsair Link like JP recommended and see what's going on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Need help with a diagnosis, or at least where to start. I finished my build about a month or two ago, and everything has been running fine. A couple weeks ago, while I was using my PC, the power just completely shut off. I didn't think much of it, went into my BIOS and adjusted the OC on my CPU and memory down, thinking that might be a cause.
> 
> Well, since then, this has become much more frequent. I'll be using my PC, and it just shuts off completely, not logging off and shutting down, it's more like someone pulled the plug. Running a couple of RAID0 configurations, I've had to completely rebuild the RAID configurations a few times because data gets written back to the drive however it wants, and then I end up with data problems resulting in a need to repartition the drives and set everything up again. It also became an issue with the 8TB of data using a Samsung 850 as its cache drive, which I didn't even both setting back up since I knew this was going to happen again.
> 
> Now this happens at least 2 or 3 times a week. I've reset my BIOS to default values to rule out any overvoltages/overclocking issues. Today it happened, and now my PC isn't recognizing by boot drive, which is an Intel 750 NVMe SSD. I'm running my system with an Asus X99 Deluxe II, Intel i7-6950X with 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum, 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1 6GB GPUs running SLI, Corsair AX1200i PSU, 2 x Aquaero 6XTs, 3 x Poweradjust Ultras, Intel 750 NVMe SSD, 2 x Samsung 840 Pros running RAID0, 2 x Samsung 850 EVOs running RAID0, 2 x WD 4TB Black drives running RAID0, and the rest you can probably get from my sig. It's the system that has no name.
> 
> 
> *One thing that happened today, which really made me want to ask for advice, is it shut down completely, like it does, but this time I was in the BIOS. There's no way anything software related or OC related could have been the cause.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions as far as where I should even start troubleshooting this? Maybe set everything back to default settings, unplug all my LEDs, Bitspower Power Bank, basically everything and then start plugging one the in at a time or should I keep everything as it, and start unplugging one thing at a time? I guess there's no software or anything that could be installed to keep track of all system logs so I'm able to view the logs whenever it happens? I have no idea what this could possibly be besides a bad cable or bad power connection somewhere which could be shorting something out, causing my system to shut off immediately.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears. All I know is I'm tired of installing Windows. My OS is on the Intel 750, my program files are loaded on the 2 x Samsung 850s, and my data is loaded on the 2 x WD Black 4TBs. After shutting down, sometimes it boots right back up, sometimes the file system gets messed up and Windows 10 has to be reinstalled, and sometimes the RAID0 configurations are lost and have to be rebuilt. I'd really appreciate any advice at this point. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually go with the PSU first, but that sounds like the PSU to me. Do you have your pc plugged into a UPS or conditioner. If not it may be dirty power. If you do have stable power, I would try another power supply. Sorry your having problems.
Click to expand...

Yes, I have it plugged into a Tripp Lite UPS/Line Conditioner. It's gotta be something PSU or PSU cable related. All my cables are custom so I guess it's always possible to have a cable wired incorrectly or something. I'm going to install Corsair Link like JP recommended and see what's going on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedyIV

Are you suggesting I format the USB stick as FAT32 using Diskpart command line commands before using the stick for dumping BIOS.bmp (or.txt or.com) files? Is that method better than just right clicking the drive in Explorer and selecting Format then FAT32? Can format in Disc Manager too. Do these methods differ?


----------



## rolldog

In Corsair Link, OCP was enabled for all the PCIe rails. Do you think this is what was causing the shutdowns?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Try this for BIOS USB.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/12580_20#post_25293905


must have messed up the editing of quoted posts... cause I didn't post the question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> In Corsair Link, OCP was enabled for all the PCIe rails. Do you think this is what was causing the shutdowns?


Yes - run it in single rail mode.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> In Corsair Link, OCP was enabled for all the PCIe rails. Do you think this is what was causing the shutdowns?


There's an option in the BIOS at the bottom in the Monitor section, Overvolt Protection or something like that. I'm not at home on my computer to check. But if it's enabled it can cause spontaneous shutdowns for people. I've always disabled it since my Rampage IV.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> must have messed up the editing of quoted posts... cause I didn't post the question.
> Yes - run it in single rail mode.


This should be how the unit defaults, never understood why they set it up this way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> In Corsair Link, OCP was enabled for all the PCIe rails. Do you think this is what was causing the shutdowns?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> In Corsair Link, OCP was enabled for all the PCIe rails. Do you think this is what was causing the shutdowns?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This should be how the unit defaults, never understood why they set it up this way.


Yeah, sell a single rail PSU with a "but"...








I mean, they are great PSUs, just need to switch this "feature" off.


----------



## [email protected]

In the case of a short, limiting the current can help prevent significant damage. With up to 100A on tap, you can start a small fire. That's the main reason for defaulting to line level OCP.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In the case of a short, limiting the current can help prevent significant damage. With up to 100A on tap, you can start a small fire. That's the main reason for defaulting to line level OCP.


Yeah, every EE I know hates single rail systems for that reason. But then 30A rails will light a cigar also.









we haven't heard back from the question OP since... hope he's not roasting hot dogs on the thing.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes, 30A isn't an absolute preventative, but there is more chance of the board or attached device being repairable, though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes, 30A isn't an absolute preventative, but there is more chance of the board or attached device being repairable, though.


_shockingly_ sound advice as expected.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, sell a single rail PSU with a "but"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, they are great PSUs, just need to switch this "feature" off.


Well, this morning I discovered my PC rebooted again. I went into the event viewer, and this is what was listed:

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date: 12/18/2016 11:52:54 AM
Event ID: 41
Task Category: (63)
Level: Critical
Keywords: (70368744177664),(2)
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mike
Description:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Event Xml:

41
4
1
63
0
0x8000400000000002

6707

System
Mike

0
0x0
0x0
0x0
0x0
0
0
0
0
false
0
0

So, it seems like I have more than one problem here. I've had nothing but problems ever since I installed Windows 10 on my PCs. Not once have I been able to use my PC for longer than 2 weeks without having to reset Windows or having to do a complete wipe and reinstall. I'm considering moving back to Windows 7, but I don't want to lose out on any benefits Windows 10 has over Windows 7. Right now, I think I'm more weighted towards the drawbacks than the benefits.

I guess I should move on over to www.tensforum.com for help with these software related issues. I seem to get a faster response there than I do from Microsoft.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Well, this morning I discovered my PC rebooted again. I went into the event viewer, and this is what was listed:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
> Date: 12/18/2016 11:52:54 AM
> Event ID: 41
> Task Category: (63)
> Level: Critical
> Keywords: (70368744177664),(2)
> User: SYSTEM
> Computer: Mike
> Description:
> The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
> Event Xml:
> 
> 41
> 4
> 1
> 63
> 0
> 0x8000400000000002
> 
> 6707
> 
> System
> Mike
> 
> 0
> 0x0
> 0x0
> 0x0
> 0x0
> 0
> 0
> 0
> 0
> false
> 0
> 0
> 
> So, it seems like I have more than one problem here. I've had nothing but problems ever since I installed Windows 10 on my PCs. Not once have I been able to use my PC for longer than 2 weeks without having to reset Windows or having to do a complete wipe and reinstall. I'm considering moving back to Windows 7, but I don't want to lose out on any benefits Windows 10 has over Windows 7. Right now, I think I'm more weighted towards the drawbacks than the benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should move on over to www.tensforum.com for help with these software related issues. I seem to get a faster response there than I do from Microsoft.


no doubt guys like Brink and Kary can help a ton with W10. Just for curiosity/reminder... this is happening with no OC? eg, clrcmos or load optimized defaults and no bios settings changed except boot drives and the like?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Well, this morning I discovered my PC rebooted again. I went into the event viewer, and this is what was listed:
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
> Date: 12/18/2016 11:52:54 AM
> Event ID: 41
> 
> I guess I should move on over to www.tensforum.com for help with these software related issues. I seem to get a faster response there than I do from Microsoft.


Slight typo if anyone is following Rolldog's link.... its tenforums not tensforum







so...

it's https://www.tenforums.com/

Brink, Kary and many other's are still doing there thing there , I even try to help out too when i can , but the best advice i have for Win10 is......

Install Macrium Reflect Free and schedule backups every 2-3 Days to an external drive AND MAKE THE RESCUE DISK....very important and keep it updated...CDRW or USB works great.

Kyhi's WinPE Rescue Disk from the Software Forum is worth having around on a USB Key too.

KB


----------



## djgar

Tenforums























BTW, use a DVD instead of CD for restoring / rescue - runs faster even if you don't need the space.


----------



## ericeod

OCN, I'm trying to figure out a sleep mode issue:

I just built my system with the X99-A, 6850K, Seasonic 750W Gold, and 4x8Gb Team Vulcan DDR4 2400. I also have 2ea Crucial M500 480Gb SSDs in RAID 0 (will upgrade to NVMe in a few months) * This issue happened in non-RAID setup and with only 2.8Gb*. Windows 10 Pro x64 and drivers are up to date. With everything at stock, system runs fine with one exception; when the computer goes to sleep (default power setting set to Balanced), it will not resume.

When I move the mouse or hit a key to wake my system, the fans spin up, but the system just cycles to bF q-code continuously. I have to toggle the PSU switch off, wait for all the leds to go out (I press the power button to bleed out residual power), and flip on the toggle switch to the power supply and boot up the system. The system will boot back to the windows screen as if it is booting from sleep.

I finally found an explanation in this exact thread after a few days of searching online, stating it is a Vccsa issue. Is this something I should be seeing at stock settings? I am running the latest 3402 bios dated 2016/09/23...

post #4135 of 14623
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> *Asus X99 Deluxe bF error*
> 
> This q code usually shows itself after the system is coming out of sleep.You cannot boot unless switch off the power supply,it then boots ok.
> After fighting for few weeks I managed to get rid of it,tested for 48 hours with several sleep and wake up intervals.Not one bF q-code.
> 
> How I did it.
> 
> 1.Update/install all drivers from Asus site.
> 
> 2.Fine tuned the Vccsa(system agent voltage) .Mine needed +0.162 v on top of the stock voltage of 0.888 v.
> 
> Second step tried before but it did not worked,so the solution is both above.
> 
> Please bear in mind that Vccsa is very sensitive voltage and needs tuning itself.Start from 1.0 v and work + or - @ 0.01 v increments until you reach boot stability after sleep.
> 
> Forget the cold boot,memory training etc , do not touch those,tested in every scenario etc.
> 
> This is my advice to help people fighting with this bF error code.


----------



## [email protected]

Is the memory running at DDR4-3000? If so, that isn't stock and the likely culprit. Could be VCCSA, DRAM voltage, and memory timings.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@[email protected] @Jpmboy

Why didn't you tell us Raja...lol..

Genome ROG Certified Edition - Deepcool Gamer Storm


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Is the memory running at DDR4-3000? If so, that isn't stock and the likely culprit. Could be VCCSA, DRAM voltage, and memory timings.


Thanks for the reply!

Everything is running stock including the ram at DDR4 2400 CL 14-16-16-31 1.2v now. I've had to disable sleep for the time being, but I did some ram OCing this weekend, but I put it back to 2400 this evening. I don't use XMP, I just set the ram to 2400, set the primary timings and I set the voltage to 1.230v for all channels. I haven't touched any of the other voltages as I wanted to run the setup at stock and "ease" into the OC. But I want to make sure the system is stable at stock with a fresh install.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Everything is running stock including the ram at DDR4 2400 CL 14-16-16-31 1.2v now. I've had to disable sleep for the time being, but I did some ram OCing this weekend, but I put it back to 2400 this evening. I don't use XMP, I just set the ram to 2400, set the primary timings and I set the voltage to 1.230v for all channels. I haven't touched any of the other voltages as I wanted to run the setup at stock and "ease" into the OC. But I want to make sure the system is stable at stock with a fresh install.


Hello

Stock is default settings not user set timing parameters. Clear the CMOS and test with true default settings.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Stock is default settings not user set timing parameters. Clear the CMOS and test with true default settings.


Thanks for the info. I set defaults (which set ram to auto at 2133 cas 15) and I still get bF Q-Code while refusing to wake from sleep. Is this just a product of running Broadwell-E with this board?


----------



## rolldog

Yep. I set everything to default in my BIOS with the exception of my boot drives and stuff. What really makes this difficult is the Windows events of the system shutting down unexpectedly could be anything. This is very frustrating.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Yep. I set everything to default in my BIOS with the exception of my boot drives and stuff. What really makes this difficult is the Windows events of the system shutting down unexpectedly could be anything. This is very frustrating.


In BIOS try disabling 'Anti-Surge Support' at the bottom of the 'Monitor' section.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Yep. I set everything to default in my BIOS with the exception of my boot drives and stuff. What really makes this difficult is the Windows events of the system shutting down unexpectedly could be anything. This is very frustrating.


remind me, which rig is this. the 5960X or the 6950X Deluxe-II?


----------



## ShangTsung

what is default voltage on *PLL Termination Voltage* on Asus x99 motherboards?


----------



## Attero87

Any one have pictures of the strix x99 with no decals/stickers on?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> remind me, which rig is this. the 5960X or the 6950X Deluxe-II?


u

This is the Asus X99 Deluxe II with the i7-6950X. I've already disabled surge protect and whatever the other one is (chassis intrusion?). I normally keep those disabled.

I've had a pretty busy day and tried to take my mind of it and watch a movie or something, but that didn't work. Last night, I set the BIOS on default settings, disabled the XMP profile, and didn't install anything except a fresh install of Windows 10 Pro. The PC made it through the night without shutting down.

Now, I've loaded all the Asus drivers onto my C drive, which is an Intel 750 NVMe, which is used only for the OS. I ran a secure erase on all my SSDs, except the Intel, changed the hard drive controller to RAID from ACHI, setup the RAID configurations again, and that's it. I think I'm going to let it run idle overnight again and see what happens. If no shutdowns, then I'm going to start installing some drivers, software, and let it sit idle overnight again. Hopefully, if it shuts down overnight, at least I've started eliminating things it could possibly be.
I'm not terribly familiar with it, but is their a way for me to run HWInfo, or something similar, and have the voltages and sensor's levels recorded and put into a light file so if if does it again, I at least have the log files, which will help track down what the source of these errors might be.

I'll let you know if it made it through the night without shutting down. If so, the cause of the shutdowns has to be software related.

Why do I always get stuck with the difficult things, which no one has experienced before? Thanks again for all the suggestions to help get this working again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> u
> 
> This is the Asus X99 Deluxe II with the i7-6950X. I've already disabled surge protect and whatever the other one is (chassis intrusion?). I normally keep those disabled.
> 
> I've had a pretty busy day and tried to take my mind of it and watch a movie or something, but that didn't work. Last night, I set the BIOS on default settings, disabled the XMP profile, and didn't install anything except a fresh install of Windows 10 Pro. The PC made it through the night without shutting down.
> 
> Now, I've loaded all the Asus drivers onto my C drive, which is an Intel 750 NVMe, which is used only for the OS. I ran a secure erase on all my SSDs, except the Intel, changed the hard drive controller to RAID from ACHI, setup the RAID configurations again, and that's it. I think I'm going to let it run idle overnight again and see what happens. If no shutdowns, then I'm going to start installing some drivers, software, and let it sit idle overnight again. Hopefully, if it shuts down overnight, at least I've started eliminating things it could possibly be.
> I'm not terribly familiar with it, but is their a way for me to run HWInfo, or something similar, and have the voltages and sensor's levels recorded and put into a light file so if if does it again, I at least have the log files, which will help track down what the source of these errors might be.
> 
> I'll let you know if it made it through the night without shutting down. If so, the cause of the shutdowns has to be software related.
> 
> Why do I always get stuck with the difficult things, which no one has experienced before? Thanks again for all the suggestions to help get this working again.


Yeah, trouble-shooting is NOT fun. Especially driver TSing.
it shouldn't be an issue since ACHI is a subset of Raid, but when you made the OS install on the 750, did you have the chipset driver set to raid or ACHI (eg, before switching to raid for the other SSDs?)


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, trouble-shooting is NOT fun. Especially driver TSing.
> it shouldn't be an issue since ACHI is a subset of Raid, but when you made the OS install on the 750, *did you have the chipset driver set to raid* or ACHI (eg, before switching to raid for the other SSDs?)


This - I've had problems when Windows was installed in ACHI mode then switched to a RAID drive, but since it will still be in the NVMe drive after switching to RAID mode maybe it will be OK.


----------



## rolldog

No problems shutting down overnight, but the moment I opened Control Panel, it shut down. I think I'm dealing with a faulty PSU. Windows reports errors that the system shut down unexpectedly, but never gives a reason why it shut down unexpectedly. I'm considering buying another Corsair, but a 1500. If it doesn't solve these issues, at least I'll have a PSU putting out more power.

The Gigabyte GPUs I've running now (GV-N98TWF3OC-6GD) need at least 600W "according to Gigabyte." Since I'm running two of them and have a custom BIOS flashed on each one to overclock/overvolt them, the power requirements might be higher. Include all my pumps, Aquacomputer components, MB, 6950X, memory, etc, I could probably use a newer PSU anyway. I'm hoping both PSU have the same pinouts, otherwise, I'll need Dave at Mainframe Customs to make new cables for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> No problems shutting down overnight, but the moment I opened Control Panel, it shut down. I think I'm dealing with a faulty PSU. Windows reports errors that the system shut down unexpectedly, but never gives a reason why it shut down unexpectedly. I'm considering buying another Corsair, but a 1500. If it doesn't solve these issues, at least I'll have a PSU putting out more power.
> 
> The Gigabyte GPUs I've running now (GV-N98TWF3OC-6GD) need at least 600W "according to Gigabyte." Since I'm running two of them and have a custom BIOS flashed on each one to overclock/overvolt them, the power requirements might be higher. Include all my pumps, Aquacomputer components, MB, 6950X, memory, etc, I could probably use a newer PSU anyway. I'm hoping both PSU have the same pinouts, otherwise, I'll need Dave at Mainframe Customs to make new cables for me.


dude - if both GPUs can pull 600W (kinda hard for a 980Ti, even the 980Ti Kingpins I had) a 1200W PSU is not enough for all that stuff even if you had only one of those Giga 980TIs. lets say 500Wx2, 200W for the 6950, 150W+ for the cooling (2 D5 pumps) etc... you really need 2 PSUs to power that properly. A 1500i will barely be enough and will be running balls-out gaming or folding. If the system can't Fold, it certainly can't play. Can you fit 2 PSUs in that amazing box?


----------



## eleven010

Alright...I have an off the wall question....

How is the Intel X99 Flex I/O setup on the original, launch Deluxe X99?

I have HORRIBLE mouse float and have tried everything in the book (or thread)! It's worse with network traffic, I think it might be DMI 2.0 being a bottleneck.

*Above 4g Decoding* !! I have never read a firm answer on that BIOS function. I believe it allows you to have more devices installed by increasing the BAR but does this also limit the CPU to 4GB of VRAM usage or addressing?

Also Vtx and VTd...do I need a IOMMU for a 12GB VRAM GPU?

I'm not a Computer Science major, but at some point I just can't stare at Intel white papers anymore (and Nvidia doesn't even give you ANY sort of helpful documentation).

Thanks for any help









EDIT: Also can anyone provide a physical layout of the PCIe lanes for a 40-lane CPU and the PCH for the first Deluxe X99? I am about to take apart my X99 just to find out


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> No problems shutting down overnight, but the moment I opened Control Panel, it shut down. I think I'm dealing with a faulty PSU. Windows reports errors that the system shut down unexpectedly, but never gives a reason why it shut down unexpectedly. I'm considering buying another Corsair, but a 1500. If it doesn't solve these issues, at least I'll have a PSU putting out more power.
> 
> The Gigabyte GPUs I've running now (GV-N98TWF3OC-6GD) need at least 600W "according to Gigabyte." Since I'm running two of them and have a custom BIOS flashed on each one to overclock/overvolt them, the power requirements might be higher. Include all my pumps, Aquacomputer components, MB, 6950X, memory, etc, I could probably use a newer PSU anyway. I'm hoping both PSU have the same pinouts, otherwise, I'll need Dave at Mainframe Customs to make new cables for me.


Sorry if this has been asked already, but is this happening with the system at default settings (including DRAM)?

The 1200i isn't Corsair's finest, regardless of whether it's at fault. Perhaps invest in a new PSU and see if the issue persists as you suggest.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked already, but is this happening with the system at default settings (including DRAM)?
> 
> The 1200i isn't Corsair's finest, regardless of whether it's at fault. Perhaps invest in a new PSU and see if the issue persists as you suggest.


My all-time favorite Corsair PSU is the AX1200 (no "i").


----------



## Desolutional

SuperFlower is king, noisy idle fan though.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> My all-time favorite Corsair PSU is the AX1200 (no "i").


Yeah, different OEM. I still have two of those that are fully working. One of which has been on 24/7 on an X58 system since that platform launched


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> My all-time favorite Corsair PSU is the AX1200 (no "i").


My RM850i has been very n"i"ce









I do have a lame GPU setup though. What my RB benchmark would be with a super GPU! I'm highest 6900K last I checked, #13 or so.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, different OEM. I still have two of those that are fully working. One of which has been on 24/7 on an X58 system since that platform launched


I have two running ATM. No fuss, just does the job








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> SuperFlower is king, noisy idle fan though.


speaking of fans.. I just replaced the 140mm fan in one of those AX1200s with a corsair 140 ML140 - the AX1200 comes with a yate-loon 140 which developed a "tick" at idle which went away at load speeds - just needed to splice in the PSU mini 4 pin and viola! The AX1200 is my favorite Corsair, and the 1500i is pretty incredible also... but the best one I ever had was the original PC Power and Cooling 1200. It's dated now and has a very loud fan, but daaum what a PSU; power substation unit


----------



## inedenimadam

So...my 5820k is on its way out. I didn't take the good advice in this thread early on, and ran the cache at 1.35-1.38 for many months. It has been a slow decline since then, but I cant get past cache 4.0 @ 1.25, and it takes a .050 cache offset to maintain stability at stock.... This may have been a subconscious choice because the chip was always a piss poor overclocker, but the timing of it's demise kind of sucks.

The question: 6800k? another 5820k? Go back to mainstream 7700k? Rig is 50% gaming, 50% forum machine...woudlnt mind throwing a xeon in the board and passing it off to my wife for her work machine which we were going to be scratch building in 2017...


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The question: 6800k? another 5820k? Go back to mainstream 7700k? Rig is 50% gaming, 50% forum machine...woudlnt mind throwing a xeon in the board and passing it off to my wife for her work machine which we were going to be scratch building in 2017...


I guess it depends on how much you want to spend and if you want to stay with the X99 MOBO. I have a 5820k as well and even though I got it for a great price ($300 NIB), I have regretted it more than once. I am running 2 GPUs in Crossfire, have the Asus Thunderbolt card installed, and want to get a Samsung 960 Pro M.2 drive after their availability stabilizes. Trying to configure all of this with a 28 lane CPU is a challenge. I THINK I have figured out how to juggle the PCIe lanes but have not actually tried it since I don't have the M.2 drive yet. The other thing is that I have not been able to get my RAM to 3200 MHz or even 3000 Mhz (though I am gaining on it). I think part of my difficulty is a weak IMC in my 5820k CPU. If I could go back, I would have ponied up for at least a 5930k.

When reviewing my rig and thinking "OK what hardware upgrade would give me the largest performance increase?" I could get an M.2 drive (or drives), improve the cooling, upgrade the GPUs, or upgrade the CPU. I already plan to buy a 960Pro, my temps are not a problem, and for my use, the 2 GPUs I have in crossfire are fine. Upgrading my CPU will give me more PCIe lanes, and maybe higher base clock, depending on model. Since my MOBO is X99, I can go with another Haswell-E or step up to Broadwell-E which will probably allow a higher RAM overclock.

I made this little chart below to help me decide. For my money, the i7-6850k looks like the best choice. It's Broadwell-E so it's rated for DDR4/2400 MHz, stock frequency is higher (3.6GHz vs 3.3GHz), still has 6 cores, and cost about $530. YMMV....


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So...my 5820k is on its way out. I didn't take the good advice in this thread early on, and ran the cache at 1.35-1.38 for many months. It has been a slow decline since then, but I cant get past cache 4.0 @ 1.25, and it takes a .050 cache offset to maintain stability at stock.... This may have been a subconscious choice because the chip was always a piss poor overclocker, but the timing of it's demise kind of sucks.


Free (well cheap) 5820K: https://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So...my 5820k is on its way out. I didn't take the good advice in this thread early on, and ran the cache at 1.35-1.38 for many months. It has been a slow decline since then, but I cant get past cache 4.0 @ 1.25, and it takes a .050 cache offset to maintain stability at stock.... This may have been a subconscious choice because the chip was always a piss poor overclocker, but the timing of it's demise kind of sucks.
> 
> The question: 6800k? another 5820k? Go back to mainstream 7700k? Rig is 50% gaming, 50% forum machine...woudlnt mind throwing a xeon in the board and passing it off to my wife for her work machine which we were going to be scratch building in 2017...


As Desolutional said, your best bet is to buy the Intel tuning protection plan and wait the 30 days to get it replaced with another.


----------



## inedenimadam

Thanks for the suggestions guys. You have to sign up within the first year of ownership for the tuning plan. January will mark 2 years on this one. I just checked silicon lottery, and there are zero 5820k







I am not in a HUGE rush, but again, the timing sucks because I dont really want to blow more cash on X99, but it probably wont hold out til new HEDT boards/processors start rolling out.

I might slide through Fry's electronics and see if I can get batch numbers revealed to me before purchase. If I got a decent clocker this time around I might not be so butt hurt about the whole situation. A 7700k dellided at 5.0+ is pretty tempting too, and I could probably limp through til then.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions guys. You have to sign up within the first year of ownership for the tuning plan. January will mark 2 years on this one. I just checked silicon lottery, and there are zero 5820k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not in a HUGE rush, but again, the timing sucks because I dont really want to blow more cash on X99, but it probably wont hold out til new HEDT boards/processors start rolling out.
> 
> I might slide through Fry's electronics and see if I can get batch numbers revealed to me before purchase. If I got a decent clocker this time around I might not be so butt hurt about the whole situation. A 7700k dellided at 5.0+ is pretty tempting too, and I could probably limp through til then.


if you can keep it running... i know this is heresy, but hold on until we see what Zen and the 7700K can do.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions guys. You have to sign up within the first year of ownership for the tuning plan. January will mark 2 years on this one. I just checked silicon lottery, and there are zero 5820k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not in a HUGE rush, but again, the timing sucks because I dont really want to blow more cash on X99, but it probably wont hold out til new HEDT boards/processors start rolling out.
> 
> I might slide through Fry's electronics and see if I can get batch numbers revealed to me before purchase. If I got a decent clocker this time around I might not be so butt hurt about the whole situation. A 7700k dellided at 5.0+ is pretty tempting too, and I could probably limp through til then.
> 
> 
> 
> if you can keep it running... i know this is heresy, but hold on until we see what Zen and the 7700K can do.
Click to expand...

I dont hold high hopes for Zen. It might compete, but I doubt it will come out a winner in single threaded performance...and as this is primarily a gaming rig, single core IPC and overclock ability still highly matters. The 7700k sounds like a 6700k but maybe better clocks. Its a crap time to have my hand forced into an upgrade.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont hold high hopes for Zen. It might compete, but I doubt it will come out a winner in single threaded performance...and as this is primarily a gaming rig, single core IPC and overclock ability still highly matters. The 7700k sounds like a 6700k but maybe better clocks. Its a crap time to have my hand forced into an upgrade.


zen will have to speak for itself, the demo day data is basically useless outside of far fetched extrapolations. It comes down to how much OC head room, it has,
With single core performance/IPC as a criteria, a 6700K is way better than HWE, or BWE for that matter.


----------



## einnairo

Hi guys need some help. My Asus x99 deluxe board, Haswell-e, 5930k,the max ram speed stated on Asus site is 3200mhz for this board.
I bought some 32gig of dominators at 3333mhz.can I check if it would work or not when installed? I think they would still work but at 3200speed right? Or should I return them when they arrive.

Someone on Amazon said 5930k DDR stable at speed 2666mhz and 2133mhz only. It can recognise 3333 if under 16g. Is this right?

What about me getting 2400mhz 32gig. will this work for me?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> I guess it depends on how much you want to spend and if you want to stay with the X99 MOBO. I have a 5820k as well and even though I got it for a great price ($300 NIB), I have regretted it more than once. I am running 2 GPUs in Crossfire, have the Asus Thunderbolt card installed, and want to get a Samsung 960 Pro M.2 drive after their availability stabilizes. Trying to configure all of this with a 28 lane CPU is a challenge. I THINK I have figured out how to juggle the PCIe lanes but have not actually tried it since I don't have the M.2 drive yet. The other thing is that I have not been able to get my RAM to 3200 MHz or even 3000 Mhz (though I am gaining on it). I think part of my difficulty is a weak IMC in my 5820k CPU. If I could go back, I would have ponied up for at least a 5930k.


I should of splurged on the 5930K as well probably but my 5820K will do 4.4-4.5ghz and does 3000mhz on the Vengeance LPX 3000 RAM I have
BUT..... only on the 125 Strap.... so the CPU it is at 4375 on my 24/7 OC , I am not sure why but it does not like the 100 Strap when OC'd and I tried it on a number of Boards (5) due to RMA's.

MERRY XMAS ALL ......

KB.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Hi guys need some help. My Asus x99 deluxe board, Haswell-e, 5930k,the max ram speed stated on Asus site is 3200mhz for this board.
> I bought some 32gig of dominators at 3333mhz.can I check if it would work or not when installed? I think they would still work but at 3200speed right? Or should I return them when they arrive.
> 
> Someone on Amazon said 5930k DDR stable at speed 2666mhz and 2133mhz only. It can recognise 3333 if under 16g. Is this right?
> 
> What about me getting 2400mhz 32gig. will this work for me?


Did you check the DRAM Compatibility PDF on the Support page of your MB on Asus Website ? and also the Compatibility Chart on Corsair's Site? (under downloads)

http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/memory

Any speed over Intel's Specs is considered Overclocking and not guaranteed as far as I know , so anything over 2133 on Haswell E but my Corsair LPX does 3000 on the 125 Strap as noted above.

https://ark.intel.com/products/82931/Intel-Core-i7-5930K-Processor-15M-Cache-up-to-3_70-GHz

KB.


----------



## Kbird

double post

KB.


----------



## [email protected]

Merry Xmas.


----------



## Menthol

Very Merry Xmas to all


----------



## djgar

HO! HO! HO! to you all!


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I should of splurged on the 5930K as well probably but my 5820K will do 4.4-4.5ghz and does 3000mhz on the Vengeance LPX 3000 RAM I have
> BUT..... only on the 125 Strap.... so the CPU it is at 4375 on my 24/7 OC , I am not sure why but it does not like the 100 Strap when OC'd and I tried it on a number of Boards (5) due to RMA's.
> 
> MERRY XMAS ALL ......
> 
> KB.


125 Strap huh? That's interesting. I have had 2 here people trying to help me out with getting my G.Skill F4-3333C16Q-32GTZB kit running at anything over 2666 MHz. Both strongly advised to use a BCLK Frequency and CPU Strap of 100 with a 5820K. I played around with a strap of 125 before - maybe I should go back to that b/c I have not had the best luck at 100.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> 125 Strap huh? That's interesting. I have had 2 here people trying to help me out with getting my G.Skill F4-3333C16Q-32GTZB kit running at anything over 2666 MHz. Both strongly advised to use a BCLK Frequency and CPU Strap of 100 with a 5820K. I played around with a strap of 125 before - maybe I should go back to that b/c I have not had the best luck at 100.


I would forget 3333 and focus on tuning 3200 on 100 strap. Select the timings and strap manually.


----------



## inedenimadam

^ I took this advice a while a go. 3200 is very doable on the 100 strap, and is much easier to find the right mix of voltage/timings for.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would forget 3333 and focus on tuning 3200 on 100 strap. Select the timings and strap manually.


Oh I have given up on 3333 MHz. The X99-Deluxe II is rated up to 3333 MHz, and when I was shopping components for this build I stumbled across a really good price for the GSkill F4-3333C16Q-GTZB kit, which was listed on the Asus QVL for the MOBO. At that time (07-2016), the Asus QVL did not specify BW-E Only like it does now. I (mistakenly) figured if the MOBO can do 3333 MHz and that kit is listed on the Asus QVL, I should be able to pop in the DIMMs, enable XMP (a new feature to me - my last build was on an X-58 board), and be XMP guaranteed to work with that kit in my MOBO. I found out pretty quickly that wasn't true. It would not post no matter what I did.









So, lots of posting and reading later, I learned that 3333 MHz stable was just shy of impossible with a Haswell-E CPU. I also learned that XMP is not some magical click box that makes everything work perfectly with little or no effort by the box clicker. I got my CPU (5820K) up to 4.6GHz without much trouble, but the RAM was another story. The only XMP profile in the DIMMs is 3333MHz which clearly was not going to work. So I abandoned XMP and started trying to OC the RAM manually. I got it up to 2666 MHZ pretty easily but getting above that proved to be a challenge.

Based on advice and guidance from several members of this forum, I have reset my RAM OC goal to 3200 or 3000 MHz. Base CLK and Strap of 100 were recommended by everyone advising me, so I stopped playing around with a 125 Strap. I have put in exact detailed settings provided to me but so far, I still have not gotten it to be stable past 2666 MHz. That's why your post that your 5820k based system seems to work better with Strap at 125 caught my eye. Maybe my system, like yours, will do better with a 125 Strap. Maybe it's a 5820K thing. It seems like something worth trying again.

I think my CPU may just have a weak IMC. That or maybe it's a particular DIMM. I have not tried just 1 or 2 DIMMs. I have tried lowering the CPU OC as I have read that a RAM OC that does not work at higher CPU OC may work at stock or a milder OC than the 4.4 to 4.6 GHz range. To date, lowering the CPU speed has not solved my RAM OC limitation.

Since you have a 5820K, could you possibly post a BIOS text dump or screen shots? Your RAM is quite different than mine, but you are getting your RAM to 3000 MHz with a 125 Strap. I sure would like to see your BIOS settings. If I had it to do over again, I would buy a G.Skill 3200-C14 kit since due to tighter timings, it would out-perform my 3333 MHz kit even if I got it running stable at 3333 MHz with all timings at default (which is never going to happen anyway).

Live and learn.









Thanks and Happy Holidaze to all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would forget 3333 and focus on tuning 3200 on 100 strap. Select the timings and strap manually.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I have given up on 3333 MHz. The X99-Deluxe II is rated up to 3333 MHz, and when I was shopping components for this build I stumbled across a really good price for the GSkill F4-3333C16Q-GTZB kit, which was listed on the Asus QVL for the MOBO. At that time (07-2016), the Asus QVL did not specify BW-E Only like it does now. I (mistakenly) figured if the MOBO can do 3333 MHz and that kit is listed on the Asus QVL, I should be able to pop in the DIMMs, enable XMP (a new feature to me - my last build was on an X-58 board), and be XMP guaranteed to work with that kit in my MOBO. I found out pretty quickly that wasn't true. It would not post no matter what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, lots of posting and reading later, I learned that 3333 MHz stable was just shy of impossible with a Haswell-E CPU. I also learned that XMP is not some magical click box that makes everything work perfectly with little or no effort by the box clicker. I got my CPU (5820K) up to 4.6GHz without much trouble, but the RAM was another story. The only XMP profile in the DIMMs is 3333MHz which clearly was not going to work. So I abandoned XMP and started trying to OC the RAM manually. I got it up to 2666 MHZ pretty easily but getting above that proved to be a challenge.
> 
> Based on advice and guidance from several members of this forum, I have reset my RAM OC goal to 3200 or 3000 MHz. Base CLK and Strap of 100 were recommended by everyone advising me, so I stopped playing around with a 125 Strap. I have put in exact detailed settings provided to me but so far, I still have not gotten it to be stable past 2666 MHz. That's why your post that your 5820k based system seems to work better with Strap at 125 caught my eye. Maybe my system, like yours, will do better with a 125 Strap. Maybe it's a 5820K thing. It seems like something worth trying again.
> 
> I think my CPU may just have a weak IMC. That or maybe it's a particular DIMM. I have not tried just 1 or 2 DIMMs. I have tried lowering the CPU OC as I have read that a RAM OC that does not work at higher CPU OC may work at stock or a milder OC than the 4.4 to 4.6 GHz range. To date, lowering the CPU speed has not solved my RAM OC limitation.
> 
> Since you have a 5820K, could you possibly post a BIOS text dump or screen shots? Your RAM is quite different than mine, but you are getting your RAM to 3000 MHz with a 125 Strap. I sure would like to see your BIOS settings. If I had it to do over again, I would buy a G.Skill 3200-C14 kit since due to tighter timings, it would out-perform my 3333 MHz kit even if I got it running stable at 3333 MHz with all timings at default (which is never going to happen anyway).
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and Happy Holidaze to all.
Click to expand...

I have had no luck at all above 2666mhz either but unlike most here I am not a X99 Overclocking Guru and know next to nothing when it comes to Ram timings on X99 , so I can't explain the why's or in and outs to you , I just know my CPU does not like high OC's on the 100 Strap , it wont even boot at 4.4ghz etc , leave all settings the same and change the strap to 125 and it boots and is stable in windows/RealBench etc using XMP or Manual Ram timing setup which I usually use as XMP never seems to read it right per Corsairs Specs for Primary Timings , but I am not playing with secondary and tertiary timings etc like JPMBoy and others , I just set the basics like I used to on my X58 Board and that's it.

BTW The 1401 Bios seems to allow me to use lower...now stock voltage too on the Ram (1.35v).

I had Gskill 2800mhz Ram 1st , and it was a no go above 2666 on 100 too , in fact setting XMP automatically set the Board to 125 Strap for me but it was totally unstable on the 1st 2 Boards I had, and Memtest was showing errors so the Store ended up swapping it out for the Corsair LPX 3000 which has been good ever since , unfortunately I was not aware of the GSkill Memory recommended here at that point, as the 32GB of Corsair is Solid but does not like me playing with settings etc , not even just setting T1 instead of T2 etc.

Here are my Current settings I just pulled ... nothing special , but hopefully they will help.......

1401_4375_X99_II_Bio_setting.txt 32k .txt file


KB.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would forget 3333 and focus on tuning 3200 on 100 strap. Select the timings and strap manually.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I have given up on 3333 MHz. The X99-Deluxe II is rated up to 3333 MHz, and when I was shopping components for this build I stumbled across a really good price for the GSkill F4-3333C16Q-GTZB kit, which was listed on the Asus QVL for the MOBO. At that time (07-2016), the Asus QVL did not specify BW-E Only like it does now. I (mistakenly) figured if the MOBO can do 3333 MHz and that kit is listed on the Asus QVL, I should be able to pop in the DIMMs, enable XMP (a new feature to me - my last build was on an X-58 board), and be XMP guaranteed to work with that kit in my MOBO. I found out pretty quickly that wasn't true. It would not post no matter what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, lots of posting and reading later, I learned that 3333 MHz stable was just shy of impossible with a Haswell-E CPU. I also learned that XMP is not some magical click box that makes everything work perfectly with little or no effort by the box clicker. I got my CPU (5820K) up to 4.6GHz without much trouble, but the RAM was another story. The only XMP profile in the DIMMs is 3333MHz which clearly was not going to work. So I abandoned XMP and started trying to OC the RAM manually. I got it up to 2666 MHZ pretty easily but getting above that proved to be a challenge.
> 
> Based on advice and guidance from several members of this forum, I have reset my RAM OC goal to 3200 or 3000 MHz. Base CLK and Strap of 100 were recommended by everyone advising me, so I stopped playing around with a 125 Strap. I have put in exact detailed settings provided to me but so far, I still have not gotten it to be stable past 2666 MHz. That's why your post that your 5820k based system seems to work better with Strap at 125 caught my eye. Maybe my system, like yours, will do better with a 125 Strap. Maybe it's a 5820K thing. It seems like something worth trying again.
> 
> I think my CPU may just have a weak IMC. That or maybe it's a particular DIMM. I have not tried just 1 or 2 DIMMs. I have tried lowering the CPU OC as I have read that a RAM OC that does not work at higher CPU OC may work at stock or a milder OC than the 4.4 to 4.6 GHz range. To date, lowering the CPU speed has not solved my RAM OC limitation.
> 
> Since you have a 5820K, could you possibly post a BIOS text dump or screen shots? Your RAM is quite different than mine, but you are getting your RAM to 3000 MHz with a 125 Strap. I sure would like to see your BIOS settings. If I had it to do over again, I would buy a G.Skill 3200-C14 kit since due to tighter timings, it would out-perform my 3333 MHz kit even if I got it running stable at 3333 MHz with all timings at default (which is never going to happen anyway).
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and Happy Holidaze to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had no luck at all above 2666mhz either but unlike most here I am not a X99 Overclocking Guru and know next to nothing when it comes to Ram timings on X99 , so I can't explain the why's or in and outs to you , I just know my CPU does not like high OC's on the 100 Strap , it wont even boot at 4.4ghz etc , leave all settings the same and change the strap to 125 and it boots and is stable in windows/RealBench etc using XMP or Manual Ram timing setup which I usually use as XMP never seems to read it right per Corsairs Specs for Primary Timings , but I am not playing with secondary and tertiary timings etc like JPMBoy and others , I just set the basics like I used to on my X58 Board and that's it.
> 
> BTW The 1401 Bios seems to allow me to use lower...now stock voltage too on the Ram (1.35v).
> 
> I had Gskill 2800mhz Ram 1st , and it was a no go above 2666 on 100 too , in fact setting XMP automatically set the Board to 125 Strap for me but it was totally unstable on the 1st 2 Boards I had, and Memtest was showing errors so the Store ended up swapping it out for the Corsair LPX 3000 which has been good ever since , unfortunately I was not aware of the GSkill Memory recommended here at that point, as the 32GB of Corsair is Solid but does not like me playing with settings etc , not even just setting T1 instead of T2 etc.
> 
> Here are my Current settings I just pulled ... nothing special , but hopefully they will help.......
> 
> 1401_4375_X99_II_Bio_setting.txt 32k .txt file
> 
> 
> KB.
Click to expand...

Source Clock Tuner '60' for 100 strap, '80' for 125 strap.

PL Selection 'LC PLL'

Filter PLL 'Low BLCK Mode'.

My system is much more stable manually setting the above then Auto.

Try Dram Voltage between 1.35-1.4v and DRAM Eventual between 1.34-1.39v.

You want to change the DRAM Eventual Voltage to say, .01 under what you use for DRAM voltage.

DRAM Power Phase Control to 'Optimised'

CPU Load Line Calibration to '5 or 6'.

CPU VR Fault Management to 'Disabled'.

DRAM Training to 'Enabled'.

CPU C-States 'Disabled'.

VRM Spread Spectrum 'Disabled'.

And try Haswell-E Adjust to 'Disabled'.

Internal PLL Overvoltage 'Auto'.

CPU Core Voltage should be on 'Adaptive', leave Core Voltage Offset Mode on Auto, Additional Core Voltage what you want it at. On water I'd keep it under say 1.25v for moderate overclocks, under 1.3v to max your OC out, less on air.

CPU Cache Offset between .300 and .343 to get cache higher if temps are good, lower on air.

System Agent Offset between .300 to .343 or so. Try .323 at first on 100 and 125 strap for 3200 or 3000.

CPU Input between 1.92 up to 1.95. Tru 1.92 or 1.93.

Try VCCIO CPU at 1.05 at first, raise it to 1.075 or 1.1 if you still can't get 3200 on 100 strap or 3000 on 125 strap.

After you get it HCI stable at 3200 or 3000 you can mess with timings some.

But with these settings you may be able to do 3200 though I had a 5820k that OC'd better on 125 strap a while back.

You'll get 3000 on 125 strap, 3200 or 2666 on 100 strap. And 2666 on 100 strap with tighter timings and a better CPU and cache OC will do better than 3000 on 125 strap with a lower CPU OC.. It depends if your CPU OCs better on 100 or 125.


----------



## Kbird

Thanks KedarWolf ,







I appreciate you putting the time in to type up this reply / advice , some of it I already tried as I was copying the other settings you have posted for me and others but I was planning to try again at some point and this distills it down nicely.

I was hoping at some point to tighten timings on the LPX memory I have but there is a lot of reading to do to get at the in and outs of DDR4 Memory overclocking , and after 6 months or more of issues on this platform I am just happy to have a stable system here now, so I haven't gotten into that side of things much yet.

KB


----------



## Mikecdm

Does anyone know pci-e lane distribution for X99A-II and what the m2 slot runs off? I did a bit of an upgrade with some spare parts and also got a 960evo which I'm using as the boot drive. I've already noticed that using the 125 strap makes the nvme drive disappears, but today I tried using my soundblaster Z on the bottom pcie1x_2 slot and the nvme also disappears. I'm using a 5960x and didn't think I'd have any lane issues.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Does anyone know pci-e lane distribution for X99A-II and what the m2 slot runs off? I did a bit of an upgrade with some spare parts and also got a 960evo which I'm using as the boot drive. I've already noticed that using the 125 strap makes the nvme drive disappears, but today I tried using my soundblaster Z on the bottom pcie1x_2 slot and the nvme also disappears. I'm using a 5960x and didn't think I'd have any lane issues.


----------



## Mikecdm

I meant which lanes are connected to each other, which run off the chipset and which run off the cpu.

Then I came across this in a review for the x99A I don't understand why a sound card in the 1x slot makes the nvme drive go away.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

According to this review (http://techreport.com/review/30456/asus-x99-a-ii-motherboard-reviewed/2) the pci lanes for a 40 pci lane cpu is...



I remember someone had the same problem using a nvme drive but is lost in this infinite thread.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Does anyone know pci-e lane distribution for X99A-II and what the m2 slot runs off? I did a bit of an upgrade with some spare parts and also got a 960evo which I'm using as the boot drive. I've already noticed that using the 125 strap makes the nvme drive disappears, but today I tried using my soundblaster Z on the bottom pcie1x_2 slot and the nvme also disappears. I'm using a 5960x and didn't think I'd have any lane issues.


What do you mean by "disappears"? If you mean doesn't display in the drive list at boot time (boot screen, not inside the BIOS), my 950 Pro nvme which is my boot drive doesn't show in the drive list, which is annoying, but it does show as a boot option inside the BIOS and I boot fine from it. I'm using 100 strap.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> According to this review (http://techreport.com/review/30456/asus-x99-a-ii-motherboard-reviewed/2) the pci lanes for a 40 pci lane cpu is...
> 
> 
> 
> I remember someone had the same problem using a nvme drive but is lost in this infinite thread.


Yea, not going to read 700+ pages looking for something. I tried searching and read several of the search pages, but luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What do you mean by "disappears"? If you mean doesn't display in the drive list at boot time (boot screen, not inside the BIOS), my 950 Pro nvme which is my boot drive doesn't show in the drive list, which is annoying, but it does show as a boot option inside the BIOS and I boot fine from it. I'm using 100 strap.


With the sound card, the 960 no longer shows in bios. It doesn't boot and goes straight to bios as if there was no drive installed. If I try 125 strap without the sound card, it does the same thing. So using the 100 strap works fine in the regard, but I still can't use my sound card.

I've tried the bottom 16x slot and it doesn't work either. I might just have to use onboard audio.


----------



## djgar

That is weird. If you have the M.2 / U.2 Switch set to Auto (I'm assuming you have this in the Onboard Devices Configuration), does it help if you specify M.2?


----------



## Mikecdm

I've set it to M.2 and auto, same results with either option.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I've set it to M.2 and auto, same results with either option.


That sucks. I'm assuming you have latest BIOS. Maybe next revision will cure? I'm on a Strix but I'm going to check if 125 strap kills the 950.


----------



## djgar

OK, no problem booting from my 950 Pro m.2 using 125 strap on the Strix, so hopefully they'll fix the bug in the X99A II.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> With the sound card, the 960 no longer shows in bios. It doesn't boot and goes straight to bios as if there was no drive installed. If I try 125 strap without the sound card, it does the same thing. So using the 100 strap works fine in the regard, but I still can't use my sound card.
> 
> I've tried the bottom 16x slot and it doesn't work either. I might just have to use onboard audio.


I have the same board but can't test anything for you..... that is a good review of the Board linked above , I have used it a few times myself and saved a few pics from it , the USB layout on the next page is handy too , but in the Comments section of the review this Note :

_"Another oddity to note: I could not get my SoundBlaster Z to be detected in the bottom PCI-E slot. Had to move it up one to the bottom PCI-E x1 slot for it to be recognized and functional".
_

KB


----------



## xkm1948

Sabertooth X99 user here needs some overclocking advice!

I can't get my 5820K to be stable at 4.3GHz with 100 BCLK. Here is my current setup. The overclock on 125BCLK is very stable. Able to pass 24 hours of Realbench.

5820K 4.25GHz on 125BCLK; 3.8GHz for cache
ASUS Sabertooth X99
GSKill 128GB DDR4-3000. Using XMP settings with 14-14-14-34 timing.
Noctua D15.

Previously I had a set of ADATA RAM that I ran at DDR4-2666 with 100 BCLK. It was rock solid with 4.3GHz OC. I know to use 100BCLK I probably should be switching to DDR4-3200 since it should be a lot easier on the IMC to handle 3200. Problem is my system boots just fine with 4.3GHz OC and DDR4-3200. But it will fail both Realbench and AIDA64 stress test within 15mins. Is it even possible to get the 128GB RAM to run at DDR4-3200 with a 5820K?

Here are my settings.

Overclock Tuner: XMP
BCLK: 125
Core ratio: 34
Cache ratio: 31
DRAM settings: all auto
LLC: level 5
CPU offset: 0.25
cache: auto
VCCSA: auto
CPU input: 1.94

And this is the RAM I have:
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c14q2-128gvk

All I want is 4.3GHz OC with 100BCLK and [email protected] This way I can have my adaptive vcore back. Thanks!


----------



## Silent Scone

Without looking too much into your post I would lower your sights on the memory frequency side of things. 3000+ with that kit is asking a lot of the memory controller.


----------



## xkm1948

Hmm, so I guess even the current DDR4-3000 stable for 128GB ram is already pushing the limit of IMC?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Hmm, so I guess even the current DDR4-3000 stable for 128GB ram is already pushing the limit of IMC?


Yes, some will be more capable than others, but you may need to use more VCCSA voltage than you're comfortable with. I would aim lower, first off and let us know how you get on.


----------



## xkm1948

You mean dial back on RAM speed and tighten timing?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Sabertooth X99 user here needs some overclocking advice!
> 
> I can't get my 5820K to be stable at 4.3GHz with 100 BCLK. Here is my current setup. The overclock on 125BCLK is very stable. Able to pass 24 hours of Realbench.
> 
> 5820K 4.25GHz on 125BCLK; 3.8GHz for cache
> ASUS Sabertooth X99
> GSKill 128GB DDR4-3000. Using XMP settings with 14-14-14-34 timing.
> Noctua D15.
> 
> Previously I had a set of ADATA RAM that I ran at DDR4-2666 with 100 BCLK. It was rock solid with 4.3GHz OC. I know to use 100BCLK I probably should be switching to DDR4-3200 since it should be a lot easier on the IMC to handle 3200. Problem is my system boots just fine with 4.3GHz OC and DDR4-3200. But it will fail both Realbench and AIDA64 stress test within 15mins. Is it even possible to get the 128GB RAM to run at DDR4-3200 with a 5820K?
> 
> Here are my settings.
> 
> Overclock Tuner: XMP
> BCLK: 125
> Core ratio: 34
> Cache ratio: 31
> DRAM settings: all auto
> LLC: level 5
> CPU offset: 0.25
> cache: auto
> VCCSA: auto
> CPU input: 1.94
> 
> And this is the RAM I have:
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c14q2-128gvk
> 
> All I want is 4.3GHz OC with 100BCLK and [email protected] This way I can have my adaptive vcore back. Thanks!


With 128GB of 3000 MHZ LPX RAM which is dual sided I've never been able to get it at 3200 on four different CPUs. Two 5960x's, one 5820k and one 5930k.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> You mean dial back on RAM speed and tighten timing?


Yes, essentially. This is the best place to start, what ratio below this you try is up to you.


----------



## rolldog

Ok, no reboots overnight, I go into my event viewer, I have pages of errors as usual, I try changing the power profile so the screen doesn't turn off so quickly, and it reboots. I'm starting to think I have a PSU problem, and whenever it shuts down randomly, I of course get a Windows error telling me that it wasn't shut down properly, but nothing beyond this letting me know about any conflicts that may have caused the shutdown.

I've used this PSU in 3 different builds now over the last 3-4 years. So, considering all the acrylic tubing in place, waterblocks, etc, I think trying a new PSU would probably be the easiest, and if it doesn't solve my problems, I could always return it or just keep it since mine is getting old, and I'll also gain a little power.

Does anyone know if the cable pinouts for the Corsair AX1200i and AX1500i are the same? I would assume that they are. I don't want to have to ask Dave at Mainframe Customs to build all new cables for me. Considering it's Christmas time, I'm sure I can find a deal on a Corsair PSU somewhere. The requirements, according to Gigabyte, for the minimum required PSU wattage for their Gigabyte

Yes, this case is made for 2 PSUs. I ordered an AX1500i, finally had some time to replace my old AX1200i, and about 5 minutes after posting, running with the new PSU, it shutoff again. This is so frustrating! I'm not sure if I have insufficient power, like you suggested, but since my rig is having the same problem with the new AX1500i that was happening with the AX1200i installed, I can rule out a bad PSU. If I try 2 PSU, can I run both of these together or do they need to be the same wattage PSU to hook them up with a dual PSU adapter?


----------



## inedenimadam

Well its dead. 5820k finally gone. First I burned the cache, then my daughter pours a sippy over the motherboard, and then i knocked a couple transistors off during a dellid.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well its dead. 5820k finally gone. First I burned the cache, then my daughter pours a sippy over the motherboard, and then i knocked a couple transistors off during a dellid.


Sounds like it couldn't have been avoided lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, no reboots overnight, I go into my event viewer, I have pages of errors as usual, I try changing the power profile so the screen doesn't turn off so quickly, and it reboots. I'm starting to think I have a PSU problem, and whenever it shuts down randomly, I of course get a Windows error telling me that it wasn't shut down properly, but nothing beyond this letting me know about any conflicts that may have caused the shutdown.
> 
> I've used this PSU in 3 different builds now over the last 3-4 years. So, considering all the acrylic tubing in place, waterblocks, etc, I think trying a new PSU would probably be the easiest, and if it doesn't solve my problems, I could always return it or just keep it since mine is getting old, and I'll also gain a little power.
> 
> Does anyone know if the cable pinouts for the Corsair AX1200i and AX1500i are the same? I would assume that they are. I don't want to have to ask Dave at Mainframe Customs to build all new cables for me. Considering it's Christmas time, I'm sure I can find a deal on a Corsair PSU somewhere. The requirements, according to Gigabyte, for the minimum required PSU wattage for their Gigabyte
> 
> Yes, this case is made for 2 PSUs. I ordered an AX1500i, finally had some time to replace my old AX1200i, and about 5 minutes after posting, running with the new PSU, it shutoff again. This is so frustrating! I'm not sure if I have insufficient power, like you suggested, but since my rig is having the same problem with the new AX1500i that was happening with the AX1200i installed, I can rule out a bad PSU. If I try 2 PSU, can I run both of these together or do they need to be the same wattage PSU to hook them up with a dual PSU adapter?


the 1500i cables are labeled "AX1500i Only". if you go with 2 PSUs use the Add2PSU switch - works great and the 2 psus do not need to be the same wattage.
That said,m a 1500i (properly hooked up) should run all that kit no problem - so I do not think it is the PSU. Basically, you need to remove any custom cables and run the rig with the cables that come with the PSU first - eliminate "a bad custom cable" scenario. then if still misbehaving, disassemble the rig and start testing the components. A shut down (blackout) like you are describing, if not a power supply or UPS issue, can be bad ram or a weak cache on x99 (did you run opt defaults and then set the cache voltage higher than normal via offset or fixed voltage?).
Sorry man, sounds like a trouble-shooting campaign,


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the 1500i cables are labeled "AX1500i Only". if you go with 2 PSUs use the Add2PSU switch - works great and the 2 psus do not need to be the same wattage.
> That said,m a 1500i (properly hooked up) should run all that kit no problem - so I do not think it is the PSU. Basically, you need to remove any custom cables and run the rig with the cables that come with the PSU first - eliminate "a bad custom cable" scenario. then if still misbehaving, disassemble the rig and start testing the components. A shut down (blackout) like you are describing, if not a power supply or UPS issue, can be bad ram or a weak cache on x99 (did you run opt defaults and then set the cache voltage higher than normal via offset or fixed voltage?).
> Sorry man, sounds like a trouble-shooting campaign,


Yea, I was thinking about the same thing last night. There's nothing else to do except break everything down and start connecting one thing at a time, but before I do that, I'm going to try swapping all my cables with the original cables. The way it just powers off completely, even if I'm in the BIOS, makes me think it's a short somewhere. I guess to look at the bright side, if it is a short, I'm glad it shuts down instead of continuing to run and burning something up.

Last night, when I powered it on, I noticed my flow meters were reading 0.00, and then saw that neither one of my pumps were running. I'm also using a Bitspower Power Station to supply power to some components and LEDs. Before I change out all my cables, I'm going to remove everything powered from the Bitspower Power Station and anything powered from my Aquaeros/Poweradjusts. Looks like I have some work to do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Yea, I was thinking about the same thing last night. There's nothing else to do except break everything down and start connecting one thing at a time, but before I do that, I'm going to try swapping all my cables with the original cables. The way it just powers off completely, even if I'm in the BIOS, makes me think it's a short somewhere. I guess to look at the bright side, if it is a short, I'm glad it shuts down instead of continuing to run and burning something up.
> 
> Last night, when I powered it on, I noticed my flow meters were reading 0.00, and then saw that neither one of my pumps were running. I'm also using a Bitspower Power Station to supply power to some components and LEDs. Before I change out all my cables, I'm going to remove everything powered from the Bitspower Power Station and anything powered from my Aquaeros/Poweradjusts. Looks like I have some work to do.


That is such a complex rig... amazing.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That is such a complex rig... amazing.


Indeed! The most exciting thing I can say about mine is "Hey look, it's water cooled!"


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well its dead. 5820k finally gone. First I burned the cache, then my daughter pours a sippy over the motherboard, and then i knocked a couple transistors off during a dellid.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it couldn't have been avoided lol
Click to expand...

self fufilling prophecy. It was a crap clocker and somewhere in my mind I always wanted to roll the dice on another one. If it had been a gem I might have been more careful with it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> self fufilling prophecy. It was a crap clocker and somewhere in my mind I always wanted to roll the dice on another one. If it had been a gem I might have been more careful with it.


exactly the reason(s) to get the ITP...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> self fufilling prophecy. It was a crap clocker and somewhere in my mind I always wanted to roll the dice on another one. If it had been a gem I might have been more careful with it.
> 
> 
> 
> exactly the reason(s) to get the ITP...
Click to expand...

i will from now on


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> i will from now on


yeah - a few bucks for insurance and I feel a little more free with the voltage.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> i will from now on
> 
> 
> 
> yeah - a few bucks for insurance and I feel a little more free with the voltage.
Click to expand...

You live, you learn...right?

I have a golden 3570k and z77 board to keep me busy until I can recover from x-mas with 3 kids...


----------



## xkm1948

After 6 hours of tuning I have given up. It is impossible to get 128GB ram stable at DDR4-3200 with the IMC of my 5820K. Any VCCSA higher than 1.2V would cause system crash in stress test. Anything lower than 1.18V won't even post.

In the end I just decided to tune the RAM timing instead. Right now I am at 14-14-14-34 CR1 for DDR4-3000. RAM voltage is about 1.36V. I might be able to squeeze a little bit more out of them.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> After 6 hours of tuning I have given up. It is impossible to get 128GB ram stable at DDR4-3200 with the IMC of my 5820K. Any VCCSA higher than 1.2V would cause system crash in stress test. Anything lower than 1.18V won't even post.
> 
> In the end I just decided to tune the RAM timing instead. Right now I am at 14-14-14-34 CR1 for DDR4-3000. RAM voltage is about 1.36V. I might be able to squeeze a little bit more out of them.


Check the stability thread link in my sig if you need help honing in stability any more. If you're stable with those timings at 3000, then I'd be happy with that. That's no slouch given how much memory you have.


----------



## xkm1948

Just finished 12hrs of Realbench stress test with RAM size set at 64GB. I will check out the Linux Mint stress test tool later.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Just finished 12hrs of Realbench stress test with RAM size set at 64GB. I will check out the Linux Mint stress test tool later.


I know Realbench only allows for testing up to 64GB, but this is all the more reason you should check with Google Stress App, it can be enlightening. RB is great for CPU testing, but it's not really a memory stresser.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I know Realbench only allows for testing up to 64GB, but this is all the more reason you should check with Google Stress App, it can be enlightening. RB is great for CPU testing, but it's not really a memory stresser.


And GSAT is really simple to install/run. Just shrink the main OS partition by 8 GB, install Linux Mint onto the end of the partition as "/" mount, and "sudo apt install stressapptest".

Then all you really need to do is "sudo stressapptest -W -s 7200". Sorted and worth the effort for a stable OS.









Ctrl+Alt+T opens the terminal too.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That is such a complex rig... amazing.


Thanks. It took about 6 months for me to build it. When I initially finished it, all of my radiators were leaking, and that's when I figured out that the radiators I was using, EK Coolstream XEs, were leaking because I removed the extenders that came installed on the rads. Apparently those are supposed to stay in place, and after a little digging around, EK had recalled the earliest batch of radiators, which is what I had. I couldn't return them, I didn't remember what I did with the extenders that came on the rads, I painted them white, and a lot of time had already passed because I had to put this build on the back burner for 7 or 8 months. So, I had to disassemble everything and start over from scratch. Now I'm using 2 x Hardware Labs SR2 480mm rads up top and an Alphacool Monsta 360mm mounted in the bottom for my CPU. I drilled holes up top for my fill ports, and the return line, which runs on the PSU side of my case, ties into the fill port before it hooks to the reservoirs. Trying to line all that up before drilling holes for the pass through in the chassis divider was a pain.

Just a quick update, last night I removed everything that was being powered by the Bitspower X-Station, found some MOLEX extensions with multiple connectors, hooked everything up to the PSU instead of the X-Station, and my rig ran for hours without shutting down once. I powered it down last night before going to bed, but I'm going to power everything up today, start installing all of my software and see what happens. The X-Station Power Extension might have been causing the shorts somewhere shutting down my PC. Hopefully this was the problem because I really don't feel like removing all my cables, which I spent so much time running, hiding them (even though the wires are visible, most of them aren't), using SATA sleeving to clean up all the individual wires (I have about 16 single LEDs and was able to hide/organize about 8 wires in the SATA sleeving), plus all the cables for my 2 x Aquaero 6XTs, 3 x Poweradjust Ultras, 2 x Farbwerk controllers (which don't even have anything hooked up to them yet), 8 hard drives, and 31 fans. I think I went a little overboard.

I'm considering upgrading my GPUs. I have 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1 GPUs with 6GB memory running SLI. They both have full cover waterblocks on them, they both have an unlocked BIOS for overclocking, but with Pascal out and Volta on the horizon, I'd like to upgrade my GPUs while the ones I have still have value. I find it easier, economical, and the cheapest way to stay up to date with the latest technology to upgrade my components while the ones I have still have value, instead of using them until they have zero resale value, and use the proceeds from selling the components to help cover the cost of the newer components. Any thoughts on what GPUs to upgrade to? I'm thinking that Nvidia will probably release their 1080 Ti at CES, but without knowing the cost yet or the specifics of the card, I can't really compare them to the Titan X. Regarding Volta, I have no idea when this technology will be unveiled. Nvidia has released so many GPUs lately, I don't want my 980 Tis to depreciate too much. I guess we'll all know more after CES.

Thanks for the advice on the PSU. I like this AX1500i a lot more than my AX1200i. My AX1200i still had that stupid dongle I had to use for Corsair Link. This AX1500i just plugs straight into a USB port. Much easier! Now if I can just get the USB3 ports on the front of my case working, I'll be in business.

Well, after doing some quick research, looks like Taiwan Semiconductor, the manufacturer of most company's processors, will be releasing their 10-nanometer tech in the first half of this year giving their processors a 52% jump in performance over the 16-nanometer tech, but they're already building 7-nanometer tech, which will roll out in the 1st half of 2018. 10-nanometer tech will have a short life span. Samsung's 10-nanometer tech only increases performance by 35% because they cut corners to release the technology.


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I know Realbench only allows for testing up to 64GB, but this is all the more reason you should check with Google Stress App, it can be enlightening. RB is great for CPU testing, but it's not really a memory stresser.


Just figured out something nice. With Windows10 Anniversary update BASH is natively integrated. One can directly install stress test app from BASH terminal in Windows 10. No need to install Mint at all.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Just figured out something nice. With Windows10 Anniversary update BASH is natively integrated. One can directly install stress test app from BASH terminal in Windows 10. No need to install Mint at all.


Nice spot, I'll check this out.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice spot, I'll check this out.


Make sure to do "sudo apt update", then "sudo apt upgrade" before running stressapptest. The newer commits provide a fix to the memory alloc problem () previously present on the initial BASH install. Also you'll need to manually specify how much RAM to test with the "-M" argument. Auto allocation will fail, the app still works.

Example syntax:

stressapptest -W -M 8192 -s 3600

-W, more stressful algorithm than standard
-M, size in MegaBytes of RAM being tested, i.e. 8192 MB = 8 GB
-s, time of test in seconds, i.e. 3600 = 3600 seconds, 1 hour

_Test it as well, see if you get any hardware errors. I got a few on the Windows install, but none in Linux so it might be unfeasible to run via the BASH terminal on Windows._

Edit: actually my RAM was unstable, and Linux showed it as being unstable too, but the Windows BASH picked it up twice as fast. Windows error after 600s, Linux error after 1300s.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Make sure to do "sudo apt update", then "sudo apt upgrade" before running stressapptest. The newer commits provide a fix to the memory alloc problem () previously present on the initial BASH install. Also you'll need to manually specify how much RAM to test with the "-M" argument. Auto allocation will fail, the app still works.
> 
> Example syntax:
> 
> stressapptest -W -M 8192 -s 3600
> 
> -W, more stressful algorithm than standard
> -M, size in MegaBytes of RAM being tested, i.e. 8192 MB = 8 GB
> -s, time of test in seconds, i.e. 3600 = 3600 seconds, 1 hour
> 
> _Test it as well, see if you get any hardware errors. I got a few on the Windows install, but none in Linux so it might be unfeasible to run via the BASH terminal on Windows._
> 
> Edit: actually my RAM was unstable, and Linux showed it as being unstable too, but the Windows BASH picked it up twice as fast. Windows error after 600s, Linux error after 1300s.


The memory allocation works fine assuming you're not running anything other than the bare essentials, which you shouldn't be anyway. Was using it this morning. Have already ran the update


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The memory allocation works fine assuming you're not running anything other than the bare essentials, which you shouldn't be anyway. Was using it this morning. Have already ran the update


Hmm must be some weird stuff on my end, although I ran it with all my background apps loaded cause I'm lazy. It did find errors quicker than running on native Linux but maybe that was just a fluke? I thought the memory subsystem of Linux was supposed to be more strict than Windows.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hmm must be some weird stuff on my end, although I ran it with all my background apps loaded cause I'm lazy. It did find errors quicker than running on native Linux but maybe that was just a fluke? I thought the memory subsystem of Linux was supposed to be more strict than Windows.


The default allocation leaves between 400 and 600mb free for me as the test runs. I've passed with known good settings on both for an hour, and equally ran with unstable settings. Both versions of the test produced the same number of errors within the hour window.


----------



## cloppy007

I use a live persistent usb, once booted, I switch to a tty (text terminal, Control+alt+f1, for instance) log ii, and then shut the window manager down (sudo service mdm stop). After a few seconds, free -h will show almost all the memory as available.


----------



## Sazexa

Has anyone with an Aura enabled motherboard had an issue where all the LED's just stop working?

My board no longer illuminates. I've tried switching BIOS and setting profiles inside the BIOS settings, as well as uninstalling and re-installing Aura multiple times.


----------



## kx11

i was playing around in the bios to OC my rig for benchmarks , now 1 out of 2 ram sticks isn't recognizable at all and no matter what slot i use

CPU-z sees the 32gb ram and windows sees only 16gb

any other fix for this other than reseating the CPU ? it's watercooled currently with hard tubes so it isn't easy to do that


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i was playing around in the bios to OC my rig for benchmarks , now 1 out of 2 ram sticks isn't recognizable at all and no matter what slot i use
> 
> CPU-z sees the 32gb ram and windows sees only 16gb
> 
> any other fix for this other than reseating the CPU ? it's watercooled currently with hard tubes so it isn't easy to do that


Have you tried a Clear CMOS ?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Have you tried a Clear CMOS ?


it doesn't fix the problem


----------



## kx11

nvm i fixed it


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> nvm i fixed it


Pls tell us how you did it.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Pls tell us how you did it.


clicked the CMOS clr button and seated the rams in the recommended slots by ASUS ( B1 - D1 )


----------



## Jpmboy

ahhh, the ole ram-in-the-wrong-slots glitch.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Has anyone with an Aura enabled motherboard had an issue where all the LED's just stop working?
> 
> My board no longer illuminates. I've tried switching BIOS and setting profiles inside the BIOS settings, as well as uninstalling and re-installing Aura multiple times.


i have the asus x99 deluxe ii and in bios there is a setting you may want to check the advanced apm config go down to erp ready make shoure it set to disabled if not led s will shut off


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ahhh, the ole ram-in-the-wrong-slots glitch.


made famous by Asus x99 Mobos


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> made famous by Asus x99 Mobos


Hello

The CPU architecture dictates which ram slots are used and in what order.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The CPU architecture dictates which ram slots are used and in what order.


pilot error mistaken for Manufacturer's fault I guess.


----------



## einnairo

Hi guys.
Got a question, I am on the x99 deluxe lga2011-3 board. 5930k.

On this mobo there are only 2 usb2.0 slots? I need 1 for the case front USB, 1 for nzxt aio kraken x62 cooler, and that's it? I still have the hue+ and that uses this usb2 slot too. Seem like not enough USB 2 on mobo to accomodate this.

Is there any solution to this?


----------



## tw33k

There are plenty of USB 3.0 slots you can use


----------



## einnairo

wait the usb 3 are 19 pin, the usb 2 are 9 pins. u mean i can slot this into the usb 3s?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> wait the usb 3 are 19 pin, the usb 2 are 9 pins. u mean i can slot this into the usb 3s?


They are compatible. I use USB2 devices on USB3 slots all the time.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> wait the usb 3 are 19 pin, the usb 2 are 9 pins. u mean i can slot this into the usb 3s?


Do you mean the 2 ports mid-board? If so, then they are not compatible with USB 3.0


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

I believe he is trying to use both of this ports


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Do you mean the 2 ports mid-board? If so, then they are not compatible with USB 3.0


I believe he means using USB2 devices on USB3 slots, not USB3 devices on USB2 slots, but they should also work at USB2 speeds.


----------



## tw33k

He mentions needing to use USB 2 for his Kraken AIO cooler. This connects to an internal USB port on the board


----------



## djgar

Ahh! I see - so then yes those connectors are not compatible - thanks for the clarification.

EDIT: He could try something like this:

USB3 to USB2


----------



## einnairo

yes these 2. of cse the picture is different from my mobo, I am on the x99 deluxe lga2011-v3. There are only 2 usb slots, with 2 usb 3 beside. they are at the bottom right of the mobo.
I am not talking about the usb ports u find on laptops lolz.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> yes these 2. of cse the picture is different from my mobo, I am on the x99 deluxe lga2011-v3. There are only 2 usb slots, with 2 usb 3 beside. they are at the bottom right of the mobo.
> I am not talking about the usb ports u find on laptops lolz.


I thought you were referring to the USB slots in the motherboard's back panel. But the adapter I linked above will let you convert the motherboard's internal USB3 connector to a USB2 connector which will work for you.


----------



## djgar

The first link may have the wrong connector gender - this is the other possibility:

USB2 to USB3


----------



## einnairo

thanks man, i think this adaptor is what i need, cheers


----------



## Testing12

Could this be what you need:

NZXT USB Hub


----------



## BIGTom

My X99 Deluxe seems to have given up on me over the weekend. Swapped components and nothing except lights on the power and reset buttons. Spoke to a nice gentleman with Asus support and will be sending it off on RMA after troubleshooting. First Asus board in like 20 years of purchases that have failed on me! Love Asus


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf -- ASUS Sabertooth X99 motherboard - - Titan X (not Pascal) - - 1.2TB Intel 750 PCI-E SSD
i7 [email protected]/4.439.9 - - CPU Adaptive 1.260v Additional Voltage - - Cache Offset .353/1.22v - - SA Offset .323/1.112v-CPU Input 1.92v - -LLC5
128GB (8x16GB) Corsair LPX RAM At 2666Mhz C12-13-12-27-1T 1.35v Eventual




BIOS settings below. What was nice is I never had to change my RAM timings from 2666MHZ to this and still stressapptest stable.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## djgar

Are those the 3200-14 Ripjaws 5? If so, you should be able to get them up to 3400 ...


----------



## rolldog

Not sure if you've got an answer yet, but look into the HUBBY7 made by Aquacomputer. It'll turn 1 USB port into 7, and it works very well.


----------



## The Stilt

I'm not a NA user, but I'm going to report a bug regardless: On X99-M WS/SE (e.g. bios version 3005) none of the "Turbo Mode Paramters" are working.

- Long Duration Package Power Limit
- Package Power Time Window
- Short Duration Package Power Limit
- CPU Integrated VR Current Limit

Regardless what these are set in the bios, they have no effect to the actual values. XTU still shows the default values and currently XTU or Throttlestop is the only way to change them.

This is on Haswell-EP (2699 v3) and it allows configuring the TDP up to 240W.


----------



## kx11

new BIOS for Rampage V 10th edition

Version 1502

RAMPAGE V EDITION 10 BIOS 1502
Improve system stability


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I'm not a NA user, but I'm going to report a bug regardless: On X99-M WS/SE (e.g. bios version 3005) none of the "Turbo Mode Paramters" are working.


Is CPU SVID Support Enabled?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Is CPU SVID Support Enabled?


Made no difference.
The values are left to defaults regardless if SVID is enabled or disabled.


----------



## swingarm

Are we still waiting for a fix on the AISuite3/vender.dll problem with the Nvidia 1080/1070 Graphics cards?

I'm currently using a workaround.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swingarm*
> 
> Are we still waiting for a fix on the AISuite3/vender.dll problem with the Nvidia 1080/1070 Graphics cards?
> 
> I'm currently using a workaround.


What problem?


----------



## swingarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What problem?


At Windows login I get a window that says "Access violation at address XXXXXXXX in module 'vender.dll'. Write of address XXXXXXXX.".


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swingarm*
> 
> At Windows login I get a window that says "Access violation at address XXXXXXXX in module 'vender.dll'. Write of address XXXXXXXX.".


I've a Pascal GPU and don't have this issue, I don't think the two are naturally related. Or if so, it's since been fixed.


----------



## swingarm

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?85847-Access-violation-at-address-05BE57A5-in-module-Vender-dll-Read-of-address-667FF9E0

I know the motherboard in the link is different but the problem is the drivers for the 1070/1080 being incompatible with AISuite3. I have the problem with a X99 Deluxe.


----------



## Silent Scone

Have the Deluxe II here. I take it you are running the latest WHQL from NVidia?


----------



## swingarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have the Deluxe II here. I take it you are running the latest WHQL from NVidia?


Yes.


----------



## einnairo

Hi everyone.
I am on 5930k, x99 Asus deluxe mobo.

I hv upgraded my system which took me about a month, so it was Powered down.

I had the Asus auto overclock on before upgrading. This is what I hv upgraded.

1. Mem from 16g to 32g, 2666mhz to 2400 mhz.

2. Added a ssd.

3. Changed from dual 980 in sli to 1x1080.

4. Changed my CPU cooler.

Now I can't POST. Error code 53 on mobo. And on monitor, it did not even get to bios screen. I can't get into bios even.

Any advice will be appreciated!

Jus


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> I am on 5930k, x99 Asus deluxe mobo.
> 
> I hv upgraded my system which took me about a month, so it was Powered down.
> 
> I had the Asus auto overclock on before upgrading. This is what I hv upgraded.
> 
> 1. Mem from 16g to 32g, 2666mhz to 2400 mhz.
> 
> 2. Added a ssd.
> 
> 3. Changed from dual 980 in sli to 1x1080.
> 
> 4. Changed my CPU cooler.
> 
> Now I can't POST. Error code 53 on mobo. And on monitor, it did not even get to bios screen. I can't get into bios even.
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated!
> 
> Jus


make sure you have the ram sticks in the correct slots according to the manual. Then CLRCMOS and try again.


----------



## einnairo

Hey Jpmboy, thanks for your reply. I just tried these. Clear cmos with the red button, and also memok button. Still stuck at code 53.

I am running ddr4 corsair dominators,dont think I installed incorrectly as all 4 sticks are lighted.

Also installed in the grey slots which should be correct too for 4 mem sticks.

Anymore ideas?


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Hey Jpmboy, thanks for your reply. I just tried these. Clear cmos with the red button, and also memok button. Still stuck at code 53.
> 
> I am running ddr4 corsair dominators,dont think I installed incorrectly as all 4 sticks are lighted.
> 
> Also installed in the grey slots which should be correct too for 4 mem sticks.
> 
> Anymore ideas?


Please take a picture of your motherboard with the RAM sticks installed and then post it here.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swingarm*
> 
> Yes.


Not sure then, can't replicate this. Maybe try a fresh installation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Hey Jpmboy, thanks for your reply. I just tried these. Clear cmos with the red button, and also memok button. Still stuck at code 53.
> 
> I am running ddr4 corsair dominators,dont think I installed incorrectly as all 4 sticks are lighted.
> 
> Also installed in the grey slots which should be correct too for 4 mem sticks.
> 
> Anymore ideas?


Try one memory module in slot D1

Remove the CPU cooler, then CPU whilst checking for any bent pins in the socket. Then reapply checking for even mounting pressure.


----------



## einnairo

Photo attached.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not sure then, can't replicate this. Maybe try a fresh installation.
> Try one memory module in slot D1
> 
> Remove the CPU cooler, then CPU whilst checking for any bent pins in the socket. Then reapply checking for even mounting pressure.


Leaving just 1 men stick in d1 Resulted in similar 53 error code.Also tried all 4 sticks individually on d1,same thing.

I have removed my CPU, seems fine to me. Very carefully reinstalled my CPU cooler. And Reinstalled back my ram at d1. Same thing. Dang!

By the way mem is one of the compatible ones, serial number can be found on the manual.

I also unplugged earlier the power after clearing cmos, before powering back on. Anyway cleared cmos a few times now....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swingarm*
> 
> Yes.


right click on the windows taskbar icon > run> winver. what version of windows are you running


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Hey Jpmboy, thanks for your reply. I just tried these. Clear cmos with the red button, and also memok button. Still stuck at code 53.
> 
> I am running ddr4 corsair dominators,dont think I installed incorrectly as all 4 sticks are lighted.
> 
> Also installed in the grey slots which should be correct too for 4 mem sticks.
> 
> Anymore ideas?


check that you did not bump any of the on board switches such as TPU, XMP etc. 53 is a memory initialization issue. If it is not as SCone described (bent pins, over tightened cooler etc) try reseating the ram also.


----------



## [email protected]

make sure the memory has clicked into place on both sides of the slot.


----------



## djgar

Also make sure you didn't over-tighten the mobo mounting screws near the DIMMs.


----------



## Sazexa

What could cause a USB slot to suddenly stop working entirely?

I've got the ASUS R5E10, and suddenly one of the rear USB plugs no longer works. I've tried restarting, and re-installing drivers. It sends power, but nothing is connecting to Windows through it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> What could cause a USB slot to suddenly stop working entirely?
> 
> I've got the ASUS R5E10, and suddenly one of the rear USB plugs no longer works. I've tried restarting, and re-installing drivers. It sends power, but nothing is connecting to Windows through it.


you can try setting windows power plan to NOT allow the computer to power down anyt of the USB ports. But, if all the other ports on that hub are working, it could be a broken socket?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can try setting windows power plan to NOT allow the computer to power down anyt of the USB ports. But, if all the other ports on that hub are working, it could be a broken socket?


If I used a "bad USB cable" that had a short in it, could it burn out the socket? I thought the boards had some sort of protection against that. Or is the protection sacrificing that slot? Lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> If I used a "bad USB cable" that had a short in it, could it burn out the socket? I thought the boards had some sort of protection against that. Or is the protection sacrificing that slot? Lol


I believe it would be at the hub level. I'll assume you have tried several USB devices in that port and verified that the "test" USB devices work in other ports. That said, again - is it only that one port or all ports on that USB hub? TYpe 2 or type 3??


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I believe it would be at the hub level. I'll assume you have tried several USB devices in that port and verified that the "test" USB devices work in other ports. That said, again - is it only that one port or all ports on that USB hub? TYpe 2 or type 3??


If you're looking at the motherboard's rear I/O, it the top right USB 3.0 (maybe 3.1)

I tried my USB DAC, my WebCam, and my Xbox One controller. They receive power but don't connect or get detected at all by windows.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> make sure the memory has clicked into place on both sides of the slot.


Thanks everyone for the replies. I am still not able to solve the issue. As a step by step elimination, I am planning on these.
1. Rma the ram and try new ram.
2. Change the cpu
3. Change the board.

What do u guys think.

Another question that I have is my m. 2 loaded with windows should not be an issue if I change mobo and CPU right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> If you're looking at the motherboard's rear I/O, it the top right USB 3.0 (maybe 3.1)
> 
> I tried my USB DAC, my WebCam, and my Xbox One controller. They receive power but don't connect or get detected at all by windows.


will the port recognize a USB memeory stick and read/write to it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Thanks everyone for the replies. I am still not able to solve the issue. As a step by step elimination, I am planning on these.
> 1. Rma the ram and try new ram.
> 2. Change the cpu
> 3. Change the board.
> 
> What do u guys think.
> 
> Another question that I have is my m. 2 loaded with windows should not be an issue if I change mobo and CPU right?


plan seems fine. windows (oem) is tied to the MB. If you change MBs, you may have ot reactivate windows using their on-line conf code system. OEM installs can only be on one MB at a time.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> If you're looking at the motherboard's rear I/O, it the top right USB 3.0 (maybe 3.1)
> 
> I tried my USB DAC, my WebCam, and my Xbox One controller. They receive power but don't connect or get detected at all by windows.
> 
> 
> 
> will the port recognize a USB memeory stick and read/write to it?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Thanks everyone for the replies. I am still not able to solve the issue. As a step by step elimination, I am planning on these.
> 1. Rma the ram and try new ram.
> 2. Change the cpu
> 3. Change the board.
> 
> What do u guys think.
> 
> Another question that I have is my m. 2 loaded with windows should not be an issue if I change mobo and CPU right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> plan seems fine. windows (oem) is tied to the MB. If you change MBs, you may have ot reactivate windows using their on-line conf code system. OEM installs can only be on one MB at a time.
Click to expand...

There is an option now in 'System' 'Activation' if you're not activated after you change your hardware 'Have you changed hardware?' or something like that you click and just use your Microsoft ID to activate. I've used it a few times after swapping out motherboards.









Edit: This was on clean Windows installs though, you may need to do the CMD as Admin 'SLUI 4' option otherwise.


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Does anyone know pci-e lane distribution for X99A-II and what the m2 slot runs off? I did a bit of an upgrade with some spare parts and also got a 960evo which I'm using as the boot drive. I've already noticed that using the 125 strap makes the nvme drive disappears, but today I tried using my soundblaster Z on the bottom pcie1x_2 slot and the nvme also disappears. I'm using a 5960x and didn't think I'd have any lane issues.


1* PCIe x16_1 and PCIe x16_4 slots share the same bandwidth. PCIe x16_4 slot support up to x8 mode.
2* When using a 28-lane CPU, the PCIe x16_3 slot support up to x8 mode.
3* The PCIe x16_2 shares bandwidth with USB 3.1 and PCIe x1_2 slot. By default, the PCIe x16_2 slot automatically runs at x1 mode.
4* M.2 shares bandwidth with U.2, only one device can be activated at a time.
5* Due to chipset behavior, The SATA6G_78, SATA6G_910 ports (black) do not support IRST including RAID configuration.
6* These functions will work depending on the CPU installed.


----------



## eleven010

Can anyone help explain what the ASUS X99 Above 4G Decoding option is in the BIOS?

I tried to do some research on PCI and PCI Express 2.0 and 3.0 and PCI BAR's but I cant quite understand it.

Does this just increase the amount of memory to use for device mapping or does it limit PCI and PCIe transactions to 32 bit instead of 64bit?

Are my devices going to have problems accessing more than ~4GB RAM because they are only 32 bit?

Does VT-d on X99 alleviate this?

Thanks!


----------



## einnairo

Right, like to give my situation of the asus deluxe lga2011-v3 q-code 53 a closure, and also to share with others.

What happened to me was, I tried upgrading various parts except the mobo, CPU, psu, boot drive. So new ram sticks, added a ssd, new cooler, new case, new gfx. On power up, within 2 seconds, mobo posted q-code 53.

Testing single piece of ram on d1, clear cmos, took out the button battery, re-seating CPU and CPU cooler and not over tightening, checking that ram is clicked in on both sides, even loosen the mobo screws to standoffs, has been to no avail.

I took it to a local repair shop, he popped in 1 stick of basic ram, single stick and into slot a or b, and it POST right away. Then did a bios update to sep16 one(cant remember version), then pop back the corsairs and it posted again! I am over the moon at this point.

Anyway, lesson learned, better to update bios before upgrades. I mean the repair shop had that single piece of control ram,which is extremely useful. Also a second problem identified is my pcie riser is faulty, then again they had a really old gfx and hence could connect to a monitor and identify that the riser could be the problem.

Cheers guys and thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Streetdragon

why you tested a singel stick in d1(right)? that was more than wrong^^ you should have ttestet in slot a1(left slot, near to the io-panel)

i memba that i read, that you have to use a1 with a singel stick( correct me if im wrong)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> why you tested a singel stick in d1(right)? that was more than wrong^^ you should have ttestet in slot a1(left slot, near to the io-panel)
> 
> i memba that i read, that you have to use a1 with a singel stick( correct me if im wrong)


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*


need fresh new memba-berrys^^ thx xD


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## Silvaren

http://www.overclock.net/t/1621106/my-5th-980-ti-kingpin-died-today-can-you-help-me-to-find-the-issue-here

Can anyone from Asus comment on this please ?

http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1621106/my-5th-980-ti-kingpin-died-today-can-you-help-me-to-find-the-issue-here
> 
> Can anyone from Asus comment on this please ?
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008


Are you kidding? That is ancient, covered and dead.


----------



## Silvaren

Do i look like i am kidding ? I am trying to find a solution here.

5 cards are dead and a part from motherboard nothing else is a suspect atm so i was wondering if same issue somehow would effect pci-e slots and cause this damage.

Please read, understand and then comment so it can be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> Do i look like i am kidding ? I am trying to find a solution here.
> 
> 5 cards are dead and a part from motherboard nothing else is a suspect atm so i was wondering if same issue somehow would effect pci-e slots and cause this damage.
> 
> Please read, understand and then comment so it can be helpful.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello

Seems you have landed in the wrong thread. You need to contact ASUS support for your location.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> Do i look like i am kidding ? I am trying to find a solution here.
> 
> 5 cards are dead and a part from motherboard nothing else is a suspect atm so i was wondering if same issue somehow would effect pci-e slots and cause this damage.
> 
> Please read, understand and then comment so it can be helpful.
> 
> Thanks.


That problem was researched, identified and solved ages ago. Don't live in the past, live in the present. That particular situation doesn't apply today.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> need fresh new memba-berrys^^ thx xD


Anyway it's proven that it does not matter at all where u slot it. I see it for myself that he tested in A using 1 stick of ram. Hahaha.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Anyway it's proven that it does not matter at all where u slot it. I see it for myself that he tested in A using 1 stick of ram. Hahaha.


It's recommended this way for best compatibility, but for the sake of argument it doesn't matter in this case. You sought help and they resolved it for you.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

For anyone looking the the latest AURA software, it seems the z270 Strix version works perfectly on our X99 boards.
The latest for the x99 Strix is 1.03.48 (beta) but for the z270e it's 1.04.09 which I've got installed now, this version seems to have gotten rid of the latency problem from previous versions.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> For anyone looking the the latest AURA software, it seems the z270 Strix version works perfectly on our X99 boards.
> The latest for the x99 Strix is 1.03.48 (beta) but for the z270e it's 1.04.09 which I've got installed now, this version seems to have gotten rid of the latency problem from previous versions.


I can t find just a z 270 strix on asus web site


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I can t find just a z 270 strix on asus web site


https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-Z270E-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I can t find just a z 270 strix on asus web site
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-Z270E-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/
Click to expand...

Do you thank it will work on asus x99 deluxe II That be cool I had to come up with a work around on asus ai suite not keeping my fan tuning


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Do you thank it will work on asus x99 deluxe II That be cool I had to come up with a work around on asus ai suite not keeping my fan tuning


It worth a try, if it's working on the x99 Strix can't see why it won't, and if it doesn't just uninstall it.
I was able to use the Audio drivers as well.

They just seemed to have stopped updating the drivers for the x99 boards, I figured there had to be some similarities, plus the drivers would complain about not being compatible anyway


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Do you thank it will work on asus x99 deluxe II That be cool I had to come up with a work around on asus ai suite not keeping my fan tuning
> 
> 
> 
> It worth a try, if it's working on the x99 Strix can't see why it won't, and if it doesn't just uninstall it.
> I was able to use the Audio drivers as well.
> 
> They just seemed to have stopped updating the drivers for the x99 boards, I figured there had to be some similarities, plus the drivers would complain about not being compatible anyway
Click to expand...

z270 Strix version of the AURA software Thanks this ver seams to load better and work better seams to work just fine on my x99 deluxe II and works in windows insider build 15025


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Thanks this ver seams to load better and work better seams to work just fine on my x99 deluxe II


Thanks for letting us know that the z270 Strix version of the AURA software works on the X99 Deluxe II.

Did you try the audio drivers also?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Thanks this ver seams to load better and work better seams to work just fine on my x99 deluxe II
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting us know that the z270 Strix version of the AURA software works on the X99 Deluxe II.
> 
> Did you try the audio drivers also?
Click to expand...

No i don't use on board audio i have a sound blaster z pcie card


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> No i don't use on board audio i have a sound blaster z pcie card


Ah, ok thanks.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> No i don't use on board audio i have a sound blaster z pcie card
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, ok thanks.
Click to expand...

give me a few going to try sound drivers out so i can help everyone out


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> No i don't use on board audio i have a sound blaster z pcie card
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, ok thanks.
Click to expand...

Yes the audio driver works on x99 deluxe II i am using it right now to watch a youtube video it even works on the windows insider build 15007 it also works in windows insider build 15025


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Yes the audio driver works on x99 deluxe II i am using it right now to watch a youtube video it even works on the windows insider build 15007


Thanks for your efforts and report! Please let us know if things change as you use it in more situations.

I wonder why ASUS doesn't add this (and the Strix AURA software) to the Deluxe II section. Maybe they haven't gotten around to testing it on the Deluxe II yet.


----------



## FreeElectron

Can I install the main (and only) graphics card in a slot other than the first one, when using any of those boards?

ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1
ASUS ROG RAMPAGE V EDITION 10
ASUS X99-A II
ASUS X99-DELUXE II


----------



## Cryptopone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Can I install the main (and only) graphics card in a slot other than the first one, when using any of those boards?
> 
> ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1
> ASUS ROG RAMPAGE V EDITION 10
> ASUS X99-A II
> ASUS X99-DELUXE II


I have an X99 Strix, between the X99-AII and Deluxe II. Although they recommend the card be installed in the first slot I have it installed in the second to improve air flow. Haven't had any issues since swapping slots but my CPU temps went down


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Can I install the main (and only) graphics card in a slot other than the first one, when using any of those boards?
> 
> ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1
> ASUS ROG RAMPAGE V EDITION 10
> ASUS X99-A II
> ASUS X99-DELUXE II


with the rampage boards just switch off the lower order slots with the PCIE lane switches. Eg if you want to use a card in slot 3, switch off slots 1 and 2. Works fine.


----------



## Kimir

I didn't even switch any slot off and still works fine, no other slots are populated tho.


----------



## Streetdragon

i start to get my ram problem again. when i start my rig after wörk, my right ram slot is not working/ wont find the ram.

In windows i have only 11,... gb ram. cpu-z shows, that it is there and i even get a temp reading.
Bios shows 11,.. gb ram.

if i play a bit with voltage (higher or lowering it) it shows 16gb after the reboot(need 1-5 tries till it works)

memtest etc shows no errors. just at a cold boot (room @ 16°) i have this problem. if its working, then it runs all day


----------



## einnairo

I have a question about the sWitches on the x99 deluxe mobo. At the bottom right there are switches such as xmp tpu and epu.

I am only using AI suite to automatically overclock.

Can I ask how do I use these switches. Are they used together with manual overclocking only. Should I move the switches when the PC is powered on, or off?

A little confused...

I have also 1 more question on pcie lanes. I have to use the pcie riser cable as I am using the thermaltake core p3. My cable is short and I have to use the 3rd lane for the gfx card. By skipping the first lane, does it matter? Should I switch the Sli switch to 2 way? I run only 1 gfx card, so ideally I want x16.Before this I run Sli and use the 1st and 3rd lane. Both would run x16.now that I have only one card,not sure if it would become x8 if I use lane 3 and skip lane one with the Sli switch back to default.

Pls advise! Thanks!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> I have a question about the stitches on the x99 deluxe mobo. At the bottom right there are switches such as xmp tpu and epu.
> 
> I am only using AI suite to automatically overclock.
> 
> Can I ask how do I use these switches. Are they used together with manual overclocking only. Should I move the switches when the PC is powered on, or off?
> 
> A little confused...


I'm not aware of any upholstery editions released. Can you take a picture of the board so we can see where the stitches are?

As per the manual, the EZ XMP switch enables the XMP profile on power up.


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm not aware of any upholstery editions released. Can you take a picture of the board so we can see where the stitches are?.
> 
> As per the manual, the EZ XMP switch enables the XMP profile on power up.


Haha, fault of the finger is not the fault of the mind lol. I have edited my post. OK xmp wise, if I have selected the xmp profile in bios I do not need to meddle with the switch right? Do I need to switch on tpu I and ii and epu switch before running AI suite?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Haha, fault of the finger is not the fault of the mind lol. I have edited my post. OK xmp wise, if I have selected the xmp profile in bios I do not need to meddle with the switch right? Do I need to switch on tpu I and ii and epu switch before running AI suite?


Would leave the switches off, yes. You can enable these features in software or UEFI and the system will remain at the last applied setting.


----------



## ondoy

what's the max AMP for the chasis fan header 1 & 2on asus x99 strix ?
found that the HAMP header supports max of 3A, can't seem to find any info on header 1 & 2.
planning to put two noctua ippc fan on each header.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> what's the max AMP for the chasis fan header 1 & 2on asus x99 strix ?
> found that the HAMP header supports max of 3A, can't seem to find any info on header 1 & 2.
> planning to put two noctua ippc fan on each header.


all other headers are 1 amp max, including startup amperage.


----------



## BIGTom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIGTom*
> 
> My X99 Deluxe seems to have given up on me over the weekend. Swapped components and nothing except lights on the power and reset buttons. Spoke to a nice gentleman with Asus support and will be sending it off on RMA after troubleshooting. First Asus board in like 20 years of purchases that have failed on me! Love Asus


This whole experience was really poor. The RMA was rejected because of a broken corner that seems to be damaged during the shipment to the RMA center. I got an invoice to replace it at cost so I opened a damage claim with the shipping carrier the next day. Less than 48 hours after the RMA invoice, the motherboard was sent back to me in the damaged condition before the adjuster from the shipping carrier could arrive on site to investigate.

I figured the damage claim process with the shipping carrier would be lengthy, so I purchased a new Asus X99 Deluxe II but could not get my system to POST with the 5820k. I dropping in a new 6800k and all is well. So I ended up with a physically busted motherboard with a voided warranty and a dead 5820k.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIGTom*
> 
> This whole experience was really poor. The RMA was rejected because of a broken corner that seems to be damaged during the shipment to the RMA center. I got an invoice to replace it at cost so I opened a damage claim with the shipping carrier the next day. Less than 48 hours after the RMA invoice, the motherboard was sent back to me in the damaged condition before the adjuster from the shipping carrier could arrive on site to investigate.
> 
> I figured the damage claim process with the shipping carrier would be lengthy, so I purchased a new Asus X99 Deluxe II but could not get my system to POST with the 5820k. I dropping in a new 6800k and all is well. So I ended up with a physically busted motherboard with a voided warranty and a dead 5820k.


Open an RMA with Intel. These things happen (regarding damaged during shipment). Just need to package as well as possible to best avoid these things. Don't envy your experience though, not fun!


----------



## djgar

Definitely not fun. I always keep the original MB box just in case.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIGTom*
> 
> This whole experience was really poor.


Sad such good hardware comes with extremely poor customer service.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Definitely not fun. I always keep the original MB box just in case.


It is a MUST for all of us!


----------



## BIGTom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Open an RMA with Intel. These things happen (regarding damaged during shipment). Just need to package as well as possible to best avoid these things. Don't envy your experience though, not fun!


Thank you sir. Calling Intel is next on my agenda. Hope it goes well.

Honestly I don't blame Asus, these policies are in place because there's a lot of people who would try to scam them.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIGTom*
> 
> Thank you sir. Calling Intel is next on my agenda. Hope it goes well.
> 
> Honestly I don't blame Asus, these policies are in place because there's a lot of people who would try to scam them.


That's the proper attitude. Hope it all ends up well.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Well goodbye Strix, Went outside pc on come back into a pc that was shutdown, lights blinking.
Turned it on, powered on then straight off over and over again.
Bios flashback gave a code 00.
From what I've read it's what heppens when these boards die and they can take the cpu too.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well goodbye Strix, Went outside pc on come back into a pc that was shutdown, lights blinking.
> Turned it on, powered on then straight off over and over again.
> Bios flashback gave a code 00.
> From what I've read it's what heppens when these boards die and they can take the cpu too.


Not necessarily, CPU may be ok. Obviously in this instance you'll need to contact support for your region and get an RMA processed

Do you know what UEFI build you were on?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not necessarily, CPU may be ok. Obviously in this instance you'll need to contact support for your region and get an RMA processed
> 
> Do you know what UEFI build you were on?


1401, the latest.
In Australia the retailer deals with it in the life of the warranty (3 Years), so I just RMA'd both the CPU and Motherboard to be sure.
It's 10pm here, so I'll have to wait until morning now.

Typing this on my trusty old Raspberry Pi 3..


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well goodbye Strix, Went outside pc on come back into a pc that was shutdown, lights blinking.
> Turned it on, powered on then straight off over and over again.
> Bios flashback gave a code 00.
> From what I've read it's what heppens when these boards die and they can take the cpu too.


You are really not lucky...









You have an idea about this new issue (After MSI...) ?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> You are really not lucky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an idea about this new issue (After MSI...) ?


The MSI board never was faulty, just had annoying quirks.
Never had to RMA it that's for sure.

If you google Rog x99 Strix 00 you'll find stacks of stories like mine, computer shuts off never to start again, most end up being the cpu and motherboard, some have had it happen more than once with their Strix boards (this is on the offical ROG forums too).


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> The MSI board never was faulty, just had annoying quirks.
> Never had to RMA it that's for sure.
> 
> If you google Rog x99 Strix 00 you'll find stacks of stories like mine, computer shuts off never to start again, most end up being the cpu and motherboard, some have had it happen more than once with their Strix boards (this is on the offical ROG forums too).


OK, I eared about this.

Wouldn't you go to RE5 Ed10 or Deluxe II then ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> The MSI board never was faulty, just had annoying quirks.
> Never had to RMA it that's for sure.
> 
> If you google Rog x99 Strix 00 you'll find stacks of stories like mine, computer shuts off never to start again, most end up being the cpu and motherboard, some have had it happen more than once with their Strix boards (this is on the offical ROG forums too).


very sorry to hear this! happened, just doing nothing, daaum. GL with RMA. Actually sounds easier to do in your location.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well goodbye Strix, Went outside pc on come back into a pc that was shutdown, lights blinking.
> Turned it on, powered on then straight off over and over again.
> Bios flashback gave a code 00.
> From what I've read it's what heppens when these boards die and they can take the cpu too.


This happened to my x99 Strix nearly 3 weeks ago and I sent my mobo to Asus the same day after troubleshooting. I sent it with 2 day shipping and they finally took delivery on the 17th after three days of failed delivery attempts. Now the board has been at "repair" RMA status for 7 days. I called their support to see what's going on and they had nothing to say other than its being repaired. I'm very sick of waiting since this is my only PC and I need it.

I'm ready to buy a different brand mobo at this point and sell the Strix when they finally send it.


----------



## djgar

I guess I'm lucky - love my Strix! Reliable and pretty nice OC. I wonder what the actual percentage is that have had the problem.


----------



## Cryptopone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I guess I'm lucky - love my Strix! Reliable and pretty nice OC. I wonder what the actual percentage is that have had the problem.


It looks like there's a number of people having issues be it talk on forums or posting reviews for online retailers. I'm on my second Strix board myself after my first one out right died. Thankfully my CPU didn't fall victim with it but when I RMA'd the board I received a brand new one that hadn't been touched yet. This new one had one of the PCI-E LEDs burn out a week after recieving it (I even disable the LEDs in BIOS - I only noticed it burnt out after upgrading the BIOS and it cleared out my settings).

I'm still wary of leaving my computer on 24/7 since this board would randomly shut down at idle once every couple of weeks prior to updating to 1401. When it shuts down due to this bug/defect, I get erratic behavior powering it back on until I turn off the power supply and try again. But hearing others talk about random shut downs isn't exactly helping me build any confidence and I'm thinking it's just a matter of time before it fails at this point.

Unfortunately, with the numerous problems I've had I really can't recommend the Strix x99 anymore. I'd opt for the Deluxe or another brand if I had to buy today.


----------



## djgar

I'm not on 24/7 but maybe 16/7 often, and hibernate instead of shutting down most of the time. Maybe once a week I'll do a shut down to clear the air. So, knock on silicon for my sTrixy


----------



## Cryptopone

Nice. I probably average 8 hours during the week and 16 hours on weekends. I don't use standby or hibernation.

The last time I ran into the idle shutdown bug was in November before upgrading to 1401. Knock on wood


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> very sorry to hear this! happened, just doing nothing, daaum. GL with RMA. Actually sounds easier to do in your location.


Yeah Australia does have some good consumer protection laws, but doesn't stop retailers from mucking around though.
These guys at PCCG are good though bought everything from them.

I thought about paying the extra for a RVE but with Skylake-X getting closer it wouldn't be worth it.

Guess the issue doesn't have anything to do with the higher VCCIO, I lowered mine months ago...lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> This happened to my x99 Strix nearly 3 weeks ago and I sent my mobo to Asus the same day after troubleshooting. I sent it with 2 day shipping and they finally took delivery on the 17th after three days of failed delivery attempts. Now the board has been at "repair" RMA status for 7 days. I called their support to see what's going on and they had nothing to say other than its being repaired. I'm very sick of waiting since this is my only PC and I need it.
> 
> I'm ready to buy a different brand mobo at this point and sell the Strix when they finally send it.


hopefully to someone not influenced by your post.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I guess I'm lucky - love my Strix! Reliable and pretty nice OC. I wonder what the actual percentage is that have had the problem.


you know these threads concentrate the issue reports... that's what the thread is for. NA Support.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you know these threads concentrate the issue reports... that's what the thread is for. NA Support.


Well, I'm reporting an issue with my lack of issues, dang it


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Well, I'm reporting an issue with my lack of issues, dang it


Don't say that you'll jinx yourself.
I said the same thing 2 days ago on OCAU....lol


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Don't say that you'll jinx yourself.
> I said the same thing 2 days ago on OCAU....lol


NNNOOOOOOOOOHHHH!!!!


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Jin......lol

Heard back from the store, they are aware of a "problem" as they have had a few returned for the same reason.

Sucks tomorrow is a public holiday though will take until Monday till they receive the stuff.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Yes, sometimes pulp fiction becomes reality


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Well at least all this got me motivated to finally get the kids that laptop for their homework.
Picked up a cheap Dell Inspiron 11 3162, but dad gets to use it until his machine comes back..lol..

You know what's funny, my ROG XL mouse mat turned up today to no ROG computer


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well at least all this got me motivated to finally get the kids that laptop for their homework.
> Picked up a cheap Dell Inspiron 11 3162, but dad gets to use it until his machine comes back..lol..
> 
> You know what's funny, my ROG XL mouse mat turned up today to no ROG computer


ROG XL mat?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ROG XL mat?


Yeah one of these:
Sorry for the stock photo, I'd have to stand on my chair to take a picture.



Imagine that with a red K70 Lux


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah one of these:
> Sorry for the stock photo, I'd have to stand on my chair to take a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that with a red K70 Lux


Dang, and me with a trackball!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Dang, and me with a trackball!


Well technically it wouldn't matter, it goes under you keyboard too.
Found a better picture, when I get my gear back I'll take one for myself and show you..



With all this I think I will be going Skylake-X but I won't skimp on the board, it's going to be the next incarnation of the Rampage that's for sure


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well technically it wouldn't matter, it goes under you keyboard too.
> Found a better picture, when I get my gear back I'll take one for myself and show you..
> 
> 
> 
> With all this I think I will be going Skylake-X but I won't skimp on the board, it's going to be the next incarnation of the Rampage that's for sure


Whoa! That's huge! That's no mouse mat, that's an elephant mat!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah one of these:
> Sorry for the stock photo, I'd have to stand on my chair to take a picture.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that with a red K70 Lux


Hello

I've had a ROG Sheath since release. They are nice if one has the room for it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Desk pad, not a mouse pad.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Desk pad, not a mouse pad.


Yeah but you still want one..lol.

Oh I forgot to mention, a couple of guys over at OCAU had their Broadwell-E cpu's die out of the blue, they all weren't running ROG boards either, some were MSI and Gigabyte.
But they all were bought on first release like mine, It could be a problem in the first run.

I'm ROG matching now so that's the only motherboards I'm buying, not throwing out my desk theme now..lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah but you still want one..lol.
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention, a couple of guys over at OCAU had their Broadwell-E cpu's die out of the blue, they all weren't running ROG boards either, some were MSI and Gigabyte.
> But they all were bought on first release like mine, It could be a problem in the first run.
> 
> I'm ROG matching now so that's the only motherboards I'm buying, not throwing out my desk theme now..lol


Wouldn't read too much into it, things die.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wouldn't read too much into it, things die.


I agree, just thought it was odd.


----------



## godboy

Hey guys, I am wondering if I can run this ram on a new version of my setup. I'm doing a upgrade of my 5960X on a Asus X99 Deluxe II and want to run some Dominator Platinum Special Edition DDR4 3200MHz C14 (http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-se-32gb-4-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c14-memory-kit-chrome-cmd32gx4m4c3200c14c) - I know lots of people have problems running XMP on various setups but I want to rule out any chance of incompatibility or having to run it under advertised settings.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godboy*
> 
> Hey guys, I am wondering if I can run this ram on a new version of my setup. I'm doing a upgrade of my 5960X on a Asus X99 Deluxe II and want to run some Dominator Platinum Special Edition DDR4 3200MHz C14 (http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-se-32gb-4-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c14-memory-kit-chrome-cmd32gx4m4c3200c14c) - I know lots of people have problems running XMP on various setups but I want to rule out any chance of incompatibility or having to run it under advertised settings.


Hello

That set should work (dependent on the processor's IMC of course). Although I'm at a loss why this set is occasionally inquired about when G.Skill offers a proven set with better timings and considerably lower cost.


----------



## godboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> That set should work (dependent on the processor's IMC of course). Although I'm at a loss why this set is occasionally inquired about when G.Skill offers a proven set with better timings and considerably lower cost.


Can you explain the IMC concern? I'm getting it to accomplish my build goals so I really appreciate the feedback on whether or not it will be fully stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> *Yeah but you still want one..lol.*


I dooo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godboy*
> 
> Can you explain the IMC concern? I'm getting it to accomplish my build goals so I really appreciate the feedback on whether or not it will be fully stable.


He's referring to the part of the CPU that drives the ram configuration. not all CPUs are created equal and some so better than others with overclocked ram (and freq above 2133 is considered by Intel as an overclock).
As Praz said, check the GSkill comparable kit and see if it meets your build design.


----------



## godboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I dooo
> He's referring to the part of the CPU that drives the ram configuration. not all CPUs are created equal and some so better than others with overclocked ram (and freq above 2133 is considered by Intel as an overclock).
> As Praz said, check the GSkill comparable kit and see if it meets your build design.


Right got it, would it be really reaching? I know of 1 youtuber who has run it with the 5960x however I'm only running a 2400MHz XMP now and am looking for the upgrade. The colored TridentZ would have been great but you can no longer find most of the colors and I have decided I want this ram.

So now I am wondering, if I buy it and it doesn't work can I simply return it to Corsair? I cant find a return policy anywhere only RMA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godboy*
> 
> Right got it, would it be really reaching? I know of 1 youtuber who has run it with the 5960x however I'm only running a 2400MHz XMP now and am looking for the upgrade. The colored TridentZ would have been great but you can no longer find most of the colors and I have decided I want this ram.
> 
> So now I am wondering, if I buy it and it doesn't work can I simply return it to Corsair? I cant find a return policy anywhere only RMA.


Unlikely Corsair will refund simply because they failed to work in your configuration. If they fail XMP, yes. Just buy from something like NewEgg or Amazon if you can. Amazon takes anything back,


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> That set should work (dependent on the processor's IMC of course). Although I'm at a loss why this set is occasionally inquired about when G.Skill offers a proven set with better timings and considerably lower cost.


Hi Praz,
I am about to purchase an ASUS x99 Deluxe II and am considering RAM. Would you mind telling me exactly what G.Skill memory you were referring to in the quote above?
Thanks for any assistance...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> That set should work (dependent on the processor's IMC of course). Although I'm at a loss why this set is occasionally inquired about when G.Skill offers a proven set with better timings and considerably lower cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Praz,
> I am about to purchase an ASUS x99 Deluxe II and am considering RAM. Would you mind telling me exactly what G.Skill memory you were referring to in the quote above?
> Thanks for any assistance...
Click to expand...

With a 5960x or any Haswell-E you want this 64GB kit https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232289&cm_re=F4-3200C14Q2-64GTZ-_-20-232-289-_-Product

Or this 32GB kit https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232348&cm_re=F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW-_-20-232-348-_-Product









If you're going with a 6950x or Broadwell-E it's a totally different beast, others may advise on that.


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> With a 5960x or any Haswell-E you want this 64GB kit https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232289&cm_re=F4-3200C14Q2-64GTZ-_-20-232-289-_-Product
> 
> Or this 32GB kit https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232348&cm_re=F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW-_-20-232-348-_-Product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going with a 6950x or Broadwell-E it's a totally different beast, others may advise on that.


Yes, I have a 6950x. Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Yes, I have a 6950x. Thanks.


same, you can;t go wrong with those ram kits and a 6950X.


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> same, you can;t go wrong with those ram kits and a 6950X.


Would the TridentZ RGB series work as well?


----------



## Kimir

Because they are samsung B-die based.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Would the TridentZ RGB series work as well?


I don;t see how the colored lights will affect the performance. Anyway, I run a 64GB 3200c14 kit at 3400c13 on the R5E-10.


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don;t see how the colored lights will affect the performance. Anyway, I run a 64GB 3200c14 kit at 3400c13 on the R5E-10.


Awesome!
Thanks for the help.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi all,
my X99 Deluxe running 3401BIOS started forgetting bios settings once I turn off the power to clean the PC.

Is this something that happened to someone here?
Can it be that the battery is failing?

This is very strange since the motherboard is pretty new (2 years) and the motherboard never been without current for more than 30 minutes a week.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi all,
> my X99 Deluxe running 3401BIOS started forgetting bios settings once I turn off the power to clean the PC.
> 
> Is this something that happened to someone here?
> Can it be that the battery is failing?
> 
> This is very strange since the motherboard is pretty new (2 years) and the motherboard never been without current for more than 30 minutes a week.


Have you check, besides the battery, if something is shorting the "BIOS reset" jumper on the motherboard? I've seen the this once... a hair was enough to short the pins and provoking to clear bios almost every time the pc went off. Weird but happened. Just realized after swaping 3 replacement batterys


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Have you check, besides the battery, if something is shorting the "BIOS reset" jumper on the motherboard? I've seen the this once... a hair was enough to short the pins and provoking to clear bios almost every time the pc went off. Weird but happened. Just realized after swaping 3 replacement batterys


You are a genius, it could be.
My X99 Deluxe has a button to the clear cmos, when I clean the PC is could probably press that button.

I will try to turn off power without pressing the button and see if it happen.

Thanks.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Have you check, besides the battery, if something is shorting the "BIOS reset" jumper on the motherboard? I've seen the this once... a hair was enough to short the pins and provoking to clear bios almost every time the pc went off. Weird but happened. Just realized after swaping 3 replacement batterys


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> You are a genius, it could be.
> My X99 Deluxe has a button to the clear cmos, when I clean the PC is could probably press that button.
> 
> I will try to turn off power without pressing the button and see if it happen.
> 
> Thanks.


Just tried turning power off without pressing anything.
It looses settings. Is it the battery? Very strange since the motherboard has only two years.

What kind of battery should I buy? It is written that it is a lithium battery, is it easy to find?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Just tried turning power off without pressing anything.
> It looses settings. Is it the battery? Very strange since the motherboard has only two years.
> 
> What kind of battery should I buy? It is written that it is a lithium battery, is it easy to find?


If you unplug the PC from power, and it loses settings, it is most likely your battery. The standard battery is a CR2032. They are sold at Walmart. They are used in key fobs and garage door openers. So they are available most places.


----------



## con6r

Machine build date: June 29th, 2015

Motherboard model: N13219

UEFI Version:3402

CPU:Intel Core i7 5960x

Memory kit: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 and amount in GB:16

GPU: Titan X (2015 Maxwell)

SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Intel 730 Series 240gb SD, Western Digital Blue 1TB, generic Samsung optical drive

PSU: NEXT Hale 90v2

USB Devices (model/version number): Razer Deathadder 2013 (mouse), Logitech G710+ (keyboard), WD Passport 1TB (Backup drive), Logitech c920 (webcam)

Monitor: Dell P2715Q

CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i

PC CASE: Next Switch 810

Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? Yes, Windows 10 home

Drivers Installed (include version): Nvidia driver version 376.33, Intel chipset driver v11.0.5. 1189

Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: Hwmonitor, CPU-Z, GPU-Z

System Overclocked (provide details)?: Overclocked to 4.5ghz @ 1.3v manual voltage, XMP settings 2666mhz 16-16-18 Cas latency auto voltage, system agent voltage @ 1.03v manual

Issue: When I turned on my PC today, my motherboard (Asus x99 deluxe) popped up with a message saying that there was a cpu overvoltage error. I went into the bios and saw that my 5960x was pulling 1.8 volts out of the wall instead of the 1.3 I set it at! I freaked out and pressed the reset button and it booted back into windows with the correct voltage. About two months ago, the pc reset itself because Asus anti surge detected an "unstable" psu. I'm definitely thinking it's either the psu or mobo at this point. What do you think? Is my Cpu OK? Ever since I built the machine its been one issue after the next. I used to have unstable ram voltage that I fixed in the bios, then I got the anti surge shutdown, and now the overvoltage error. What the hell is going on with my poor machine??

Edit: it's worth noting that I was using a manual voltage of 1.3v but that somehow the bios overrode it to deliver 1.8v


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Machine build date: June 29th, 2015
> 
> Motherboard model: N13219
> 
> ...
> 
> Issue: When I turned on my PC today, my motherboard (Asus x99 deluxe) popped up with a message saying that there was a cpu overvoltage error. I went into the bios and saw that my 5960x was pulling 1.8 volts out of the wall instead of the 1.3 I set it at! I freaked out and pressed the reset button and it booted back into windows with the correct voltage. About two months ago, the pc reset itself because Asus anti surge detected an "unstable" psu. I'm definitely thinking it's either the psu or mobo at this point. What do you think? Is my Cpu OK? Ever since I built the machine its been one issue after the next. I used to have unstable ram voltage that I fixed in the bios, then I got the anti surge shutdown, and now the overvoltage error. What the hell is going on with my poor machine??
> 
> Edit: it's worth noting that I was using a manual voltage of 1.3v but that somehow the bios overrode it to deliver 1.8v


What exactly is Motherboard model: N13219? You should fill out a rig build in your signature, as this post will soon be out of easy view.


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What exactly is Motherboard model: N13219? You should fill out a rig build in your signature, as this post will soon be out of easy view.


How do I do that? I'm sorry I'm new to this forum and I followed the bug template posted at the beginning of this thread. Also the model number listed is the motherboard 's.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> How do I do that? I'm sorry I'm new to this forum and I followed the bug template posted at the beginning of this thread. Also the model number listed is the motherboard 's.


Go to your panel and scroll down, you'll see a place to add your signature and add a rig.


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What exactly is Motherboard model: N13219? You should fill out a rig build in your signature, as this post will soon be out of easy view.


OK thank you. Do you have any suggestions on how to fix my problem?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> OK thank you. Do you have any suggestions on how to fix my problem?


What is your MB - make and model?


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> OK thank you. Do you have any suggestions on how to fix my problem?


Asus X99 Deluxe
Model no N13219


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Machine build date: June 29th, 2015
> 
> Motherboard model: N13219
> 
> UEFI Version:3402
> 
> CPU:Intel Core i7 5960x
> 
> Memory kit: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 and amount in GB:16
> 
> GPU: Titan X (2015 Maxwell)
> 
> SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: Intel 730 Series 240gb SD, Western Digital Blue 1TB, generic Samsung optical drive
> 
> PSU: NEXT Hale 90v2
> 
> USB Devices (model/version number): Razer Deathadder 2013 (mouse), Logitech G710+ (keyboard), WD Passport 1TB (Backup drive), Logitech c920 (webcam)
> 
> Monitor: Dell P2715Q
> 
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
> 
> PC CASE: Next Switch 810
> 
> Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? Yes, Windows 10 home
> 
> Drivers Installed (include version): Nvidia driver version 376.33, Intel chipset driver v11.0.5. 1189
> 
> Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: Hwmonitor, CPU-Z, GPU-Z
> 
> System Overclocked (provide details)?: Overclocked to 4.5ghz @ 1.3v manual voltage, XMP settings 2666mhz 16-16-18 Cas latency auto voltage, system agent voltage @ 1.03v manual
> 
> 
> Issue: When I turned on my PC today, my motherboard (Asus x99 deluxe) popped up with a message saying that there was a cpu overvoltage error. I went into the bios and saw that my 5960x was pulling 1.8 volts out of the wall instead of the 1.3 I set it at! I freaked out and pressed the reset button and it booted back into windows with the correct voltage. About two months ago, the pc reset itself because Asus anti surge detected an "unstable" psu. I'm definitely thinking it's either the psu or mobo at this point. What do you think? Is my Cpu OK? Ever since I built the machine its been one issue after the next. I used to have unstable ram voltage that I fixed in the bios, then I got the anti surge shutdown, and now the overvoltage error. What the hell is going on with my poor machine??
> 
> Edit: it's worth noting that I was using a manual voltage of 1.3v but that somehow the bios overrode it to deliver 1.8v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Asus X99 Deluxe
> Model no N13219


Asus Deluxe is sufficient, the model number doesn't really help here - I take it it's not the Deluxe II. I have a different MB and completely different CPU (Broadwell-E vs. your Haswell-E). And we're on a new page so getting to your info is awkward, so please fill the rig description to facilitate others with your configuration help you out.


----------



## con6r

I filled in my signature just now and yes it's a Deluxe not Deluxe 2


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Just tried turning power off without pressing anything.
> It looses settings. Is it the battery? Very strange since the motherboard has only two years.
> 
> What kind of battery should I buy? It is written that it is a lithium battery, is it easy to find?


I replaced the battery with a new CR2032 battery and the problem is solved.
I buy computers since the 386 era and this is the first motherboard where I replaced the battery.

Only two years and the battery was over. Is the ERP standard that eat the battery when the PC is off?


----------



## con6r

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Issue: When I turned on my PC today, my motherboard (Asus x99 deluxe) popped up with a message saying that there was a cpu overvoltage error. I went into the bios and saw that my 5960x was pulling 1.8 volts out of the wall instead of the 1.3 I set it at! I freaked out and pressed the reset button and it booted back into windows with the correct voltage. About two months ago, the pc reset itself because Asus anti surge detected an "unstable" psu. I'm definitely thinking it's either the psu or mobo at this point. What do you think? Is my Cpu OK? Ever since I built the machine its been one issue after the next. I used to have unstable ram voltage that I fixed in the bios, then I got the anti surge shutdown, and now the overvoltage error. What the hell is going on with my poor machine??

Edit: it's worth noting that I was using a manual voltage of 1.3v but that somehow the bios overrode it to deliver 1.8v



Is there anyone who can help me?


----------



## Intel8888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Issue: When I turned on my PC today, my motherboard (Asus x99 deluxe) popped up with a message saying that there was a cpu overvoltage error. I went into the bios and saw that my 5960x was pulling 1.8 volts out of the wall instead of the 1.3 I set it at! I freaked out and pressed the reset button and it booted back into windows with the correct voltage. About two months ago, the pc reset itself because Asus anti surge detected an "unstable" psu. I'm definitely thinking it's either the psu or mobo at this point. What do you think? Is my Cpu OK? Ever since I built the machine its been one issue after the next. I used to have unstable ram voltage that I fixed in the bios, then I got the anti surge shutdown, and now the overvoltage error. What the hell is going on with my poor machine??
> 
> Edit: it's worth noting that I was using a manual voltage of 1.3v but that somehow the bios overrode it to deliver 1.8v
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone who can help me?


That does sound like an issue with the PSU. I'd immediately replace it if I were you since there's a risk of it damaging other stuff if it's indeed unstable.


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intel8888*
> 
> That does sound like an issue with the PSU. I'd immediately replace it if I were you since there's a risk of it damaging other stuff if it's indeed unstable.


Alright but what about the motherboard? Wouldn't it be the root of my overvoltage issue?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Alright but what about the motherboard? Wouldn't it be the root of my overvoltage issue?


Yes but most probably is the PSU.
The over voltage protection saved my entire system from a similar problem. I solved by replacing my defective Corsair ax860i


----------



## con6r

Is there any way to RMA my psu because I think they have pretty extensive warranties. On a side note, did my CPU suffer any damage from being overvolted that much even if it was less than a minute.


----------



## cram501

I've seen this on my RVE board 3 times over the first year of ownership. I haven't seen it since I updated the bios a while back. You may want to check the Asus rogue forums to see if others have the problem (I haven't seen it on the Deluxe II). My cpu has survived so far.

I doubt its your power supply. If your CPU gets fried (or soon dies), you can RMA it with Intel and get a replacement. I would first check for a bios update.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Is there any way to RMA my psu because I think they have pretty extensive warranties. *On a side note, did my CPU suffer any damage from being overvolted that much even if it was less than a minute.*


Probably not but only testing can tell.


----------



## con6r

I'm on the latest bios version so should I roll back and see if that changes things?


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cram501*
> 
> I've seen this on my RVE board 3 times over the first year of ownership. I haven't seen it since I updated the bios a while back. You may want to check the Asus rogue forums to see if others have the problem (I haven't seen it on the Deluxe II). My cpu has survived so far.
> 
> I'm on the latest bios version so should I roll back? Please Tell me more about your experience with this overvoltage issue and how you fixed it


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cram501*
> 
> I've seen this on my RVE board 3 times over the first year of ownership. I haven't seen it since I updated the bios a while back. You may want to check the Asus rogue forums to see if others have the problem (I haven't seen it on the Deluxe II). My cpu has survived so far.
> 
> I doubt its your power supply. If your CPU gets fried (or soon dies), you can RMA it with Intel and get a replacement. I would first check for a bios update.


I'm on the latest bios version so should I roll back? Please tell me more about your experience with this overvoltage issue and how to resolved it. (sorry for the multiple replies I'm on my phone right now and screwed up)


----------



## cram501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> I'm on the latest bios version so should I roll back? Please tell me more about your experience with this overvoltage issue and how to resolved it. (sorry for the multiple replies I'm on my phone right now and screwed up)


I'm not sure how it resolved itself. I just haven't seen it in a long while. Take a look at the Asus rogue forums. I know there was discussion on this last year for the R5E motherboard. I was never able to reproduce it so I didn't figure out what set it off.


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cram501*
> 
> I'm not sure how it resolved itself. I just haven't seen it in a long while. Take a look at the Asus rogue forums. I know there was discussion on this last year for the R5E motherboard. I was never able to reproduce it so I didn't figure out what set it off.


What are your specs and bios version? Was your cpu randomly overvolted like mine to like 1.8v?


----------



## cram501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> What are your specs and bios version? Was your cpu randomly overvolted like mine to like 1.8v?


I have 5960 running on an Asus R5E. It is currently not overclocked.

Each time this happened, my CPU was over-volted to 1.8. I immediately shut down. When I restarted all was well. There are other discussions on the Asus Rogue boards where this happened to other people (some with fried cpus). I don't know if the source was ever identified. I would go over to the those boards and check the discussions.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Is there any way to RMA my psu because I think they have pretty extensive warranties. On a side note, did my CPU suffer any damage from being overvolted that much even if it was less than a minute.


Unless you put a load on the CPU at that voltage it should be fine. If it did experience any load you would have also got a cpu over temperature warning. replace the PSU, clear cmos to flush out any crap, and load optimized defaults before re-doing your OC.


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cram501*
> 
> I have 5960 running on an Asus R5E. It is currently not overclocked.
> 
> Each time this happened, my CPU was over-volted to 1.8. I immediately shut down. When I restarted all was well. There are other discussions on the Asus Rogue boards where this happened to other people (some with fried cpus). I don't know if the source was ever identified. I would go over to the those boards and check the discussions.


I assume that you're on the latest bios? Also link me to those discussions if you can. I'm really starting to think Asus has some really buggy x99 boards on the market.


----------



## cram501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> I assume that you're on the latest bios? Also link me to those discussions if you can. I'm really starting to think Asus has some really buggy x99 boards on the market.


I am on bios verions 3301. I believe there are others that have been released since but everything has been running fine so I haven't upgraded. I had some odd USB issues on the previous versions.

Here is one. Post #12 links you to other discussions: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?79779-CPU-Over-Voltage-error!-HELP-R5E-5820k&highlight=over-volt


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cram501*
> 
> I am on bios verions 3301. I believe there are others that have been released since but everything has been running fine so I haven't upgraded. I had some odd USB issues on the previous versions.
> 
> Here is one. Post #12 links you to other discussions: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?79779-CPU-Over-Voltage-error!-HELP-R5E-5820k&highlight=over-volt


Thank you. Unfortunately the only solution I've seen on those discussions is to clear the CMOS and hope for the best... I'm at a loss. I guess Ill flash my CMOS and run some tests on my CPU to see of everything is OK. Do you think rolling back my Uefi may help? Maybe its the bios


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Alright but what about the motherboard? Wouldn't it be the root of my overvoltage issue?


I have two X99 Deluxe motherboard and I can confirm that those motherboards have broken USB ports.
Asus knows it but they never recalled this defective mobos.
Shame on Asus for this.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Yes, I have a 6950x. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> same, you can;t go wrong with those ram kits and a 6950X.
Click to expand...

Jpmboy, step up your game, I just beat your y-cruncher 10B on Hwbot.









Frets, knowing Jpmboy can do better with his 6950x and no way I'll keep my lead on him anytime soon.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Jpmboy, step up your game, I just beat your y-cruncher 10B on Hwbot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frets, knowing Jpmboy can do better with his 6950x and no way I'll keep my lead on him anytime soon.


check the limitations for Division 1 this year... unfortunately no 2011 or 2011-3 socket CPUs allowed.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Jpmboy, step up your game, I just beat your y-cruncher 10B on Hwbot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frets, knowing Jpmboy can do better with his 6950x and no way I'll keep my lead on him anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check the limitations for Division 1 this year... unfortunately no 2011 or 2011-3 socket CPUs allowed.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I deleted the subs from HWbot. When I read Haswell, Maxwell etc. I thought ANY Haswell.


----------



## makr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check the limitations for Division 1 this year... unfortunately no 2011 or 2011-3 socket CPUs allowed.


Seriously? That kills both my 5930 and 6900. I have a 2011 Mac Mini I could fold on... Should get around 20 PPD...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check the limitations for Division 1 this year... unfortunately no 2011 or 2011-3 socket CPUs allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? That kills both my 5930 and 6900. I have a 2011 Mac Mini I could fold on... Should get around 20 PPD...
Click to expand...

Jpmboy is talking about a Division 1 HWBot benchmarking competition, I'm at work, have the link to it at home.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Thanks, I deleted the subs from HWbot. When I read Haswell, Maxwell etc. I thought ANY Haswell.


yeah - I was disappointed also.


----------



## Kimir

Only peasant rig allowed, not for me. I'm all HEDT.


----------



## rolldog

Does anyone know who makes a Monoblock for an Asus X99 Deluxe II besides EK? Or anyone who makes a VRM waterblock? I know that the VRM waterblock for the X99 Deluxe doesn't fit the Deluxe II, the screw holes are slightly offset.

I have an EK Monoblock, but the plexiglass around the G1/4 intake broke,, so I need to find a replacement and wanted to see if any one else makes one. I know that the EK Monoblock for the X99 Deluxe and the Deluxe II are interchangeable, but I'm not sure if this is the case with all of them, since Bitspower makes a Monoblock for the X99 Deluxe. I would rather use a separate VRM block and CPU block like I had on the X99 Deluxe, but I can't find anyone who makes one.

Or, would anyone recommend another MB with a 2011-3 CPU socket for my 6950X? I wouldn't mind switching out my MB as long as my 6950x fits and it runs SLI. I'm dead in the water right now until I find another waterblock or MB. I believe other MBs that can run a 6950x have separate VRM and CPU waterblocks. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Only peasant rig allowed, not for me. I'm all HEDT.


yeah - I don't understand it... last year, div 1 was for HEDT only...


----------



## Kimir

I think they are just going with whatever is the newest, since kabylake just hit the market then they want sub with it (or equivalent, ie skylake).


----------



## makr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Does anyone know who makes a Monoblock for an Asus X99 Deluxe II besides EK? Or anyone who makes a VRM waterblock? I know that the VRM waterblock for the X99 Deluxe doesn't fit the Deluxe II, the screw holes are slightly offset.
> 
> I have an EK Monoblock, but the plexiglass around the G1/4 intake broke,, so I need to find a replacement and wanted to see if any one else makes one. I know that the EK Monoblock for the X99 Deluxe and the Deluxe II are interchangeable, but I'm not sure if this is the case with all of them, since Bitspower makes a Monoblock for the X99 Deluxe. I would rather use a separate VRM block and CPU block like I had on the X99 Deluxe, but I can't find anyone who makes one.
> 
> Or, would anyone recommend another MB with a 2011-3 CPU socket for my 6950X? I wouldn't mind switching out my MB as long as my 6950x fits and it runs SLI. I'm dead in the water right now until I find another waterblock or MB. I believe other MBs that can run a 6950x have separate VRM and CPU waterblocks. Any suggestions?


Have you looked at the Asus ROG Rampage V Edition 10? It's also X99 based. My other MB is an Asus X99 Deluxe, and I got the Rampage because it adds Ramdisk and Ramcache while not losing all the other cool features of the Deluxe.


----------



## oliluis

Hi everyone,
This is mostly for X99-A MB owners, do any of you have experience issues with the latest BIOS (3402) I just upgrade the bios from 1801.

The reason I decided to upgrade is that since I built my machine I have lost 4 usb 2.0 flash drives. considering I don't used then that frequent I am surprise that after less than 10 uses, they started to have capacity or access errors.

My Machine is not OC and I don't really have anything out of the ordinary as far as parts. I don't have external usb hubs or anything of the sorts.

After upgrading the BIOS, the machine rebooted 3 times automatically, and everything seams ok, however I notice that it takes longer to even get to the screen were you can bet into the bios, and today I had my first blue screen since I built my machine (almost 2 years now).

my intent was to upgrade my machine to use an NVMe drive, and see if the issue with killing usb flash drives will get resolved, but now I am thinking I probably want to downgrade my BIOS to 1801 as I feel 3402 BIOS version is somewhat unstable.

Considering my install is a plain vanilla, what are the steps to uninstall the 3402 BIOS and reinstall 1801?

The only thing I can think of, when I built my machine I did install the ASUS suite and then only thing I used was the fan controller, then I uninstalled the suite but the fan controller setting seam to have persisted which I like.

My concern is that in the past it seams that you can only install new versions of bios because even if you reinstall the old version there seams to always have left over that made the system unstable.
so I am looking for help to properly downgrade to BIOS to the version that was completely stable.

MB: Asus X99-A
CPU: 5930K
GPU: evga 750ti
RAM: 32G corsair
disks: 1 ssd 840 Pro Samsung, 2 HD.
corsair H100i
windows pro 8.1 84 bit.
NO XMP, NO OC


----------



## Psoup

Did you plug the Card back into the PCI slot when the PC is off or on? and is this solution still working?


----------



## con6r

Hey does anyone here know how to remove the Asus X99 Deluxe cmos battery? It's vertically inserted on this mobo instead of horizontal and has a weird mechanism. I don't want to break anything by forcing it. Thanks


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Finally heard from the store, turns out it's not the 6900k that died it was the Strix.
I didn't have a spare x99 CPU here like you guys, so I couldn't test it.

It was kinda strange with me using such low voltages for the CPU to die and me not pushing it that hard.
Guess I fell victim to the x99 Strix first revsion bug...


----------



## protator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Does anyone know who makes a Monoblock for an Asus X99 Deluxe II besides EK? Or anyone who makes a VRM waterblock? I know that the VRM waterblock for the X99 Deluxe doesn't fit the Deluxe II, the screw holes are slightly offset.
> 
> I have an EK Monoblock, but the plexiglass around the G1/4 intake broke,, so I need to find a replacement and wanted to see if any one else makes one. I know that the EK Monoblock for the X99 Deluxe and the Deluxe II are interchangeable, but I'm not sure if this is the case with all of them, since Bitspower makes a Monoblock for the X99 Deluxe. I would rather use a separate VRM block and CPU block like I had on the X99 Deluxe, but I can't find anyone who makes one.
> 
> Or, would anyone recommend another MB with a 2011-3 CPU socket for my 6950X? I wouldn't mind switching out my MB as long as my 6950x fits and it runs SLI. I'm dead in the water right now until I find another waterblock or MB. I believe other MBs that can run a 6950x have separate VRM and CPU waterblocks. Any suggestions?


Have you checked LiquidExtasy? A smaller german company and a bit pricey but their coolers are top notch and afaik they also make custom waterblocks. So they might be able/willing to make a spare part.
I know they have several options for the x99-e ws boards, seperate blocks, monoblock and full-cover ... so they should also have something for a more mainstream board like the Deluxe (II).

*drool*

And as far as 2011-3 Boards the Deluxe II for a more "gamey" setup and the X99-E-10G WS for a mGPU/ WS build are probably the best money can buy. If one has that kind of money ... (about 800 bucks for board plus monoblock in case of the 10G)


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Hey does anyone here know how to remove the Asus X99 Deluxe cmos battery? It's vertically inserted on this mobo instead of horizontal and has a weird mechanism. I don't want to break anything by forcing it. Thanks


Were you able to find out how to remove the battery?
Thanks...


----------



## Ukaz

Hi ! I have a RVE and would like to know if a b6 qcode means that cpu is dead (it was after 3 hours of prime95). I took off the CMOS battery but still q code b6 (clearing nvram).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Hi ! I have a RVE and would like to know if a b6 qcode means that cpu is dead (it was after 3 hours of prime95). I took off the CMOS battery but still q code b6 (clearing nvram).


b6 at post usually means ram and/or cache need tuning. dead cpu is 00

yry switching to bios 2 and boot.


----------



## Ukaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> b6 at post usually means ram and/or cache need tuning. dead cpu is 00
> 
> yry switching to bios 2 and boot.


Thanks for the answer. Even with bios switched, still b6. While pressing the safe mode button (we never know !), I noticed that the cpu led was lit
(red). I think we can say (i'm not sure) that the cpu is dead.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Thanks for the answer. Even with bios switched, still b6. While pressing the safe mode button (we never know !), I noticed that the cpu led was lighted
> (red). I think we can say (i'm not sure) that the cpu is dead.


Remove the CPU, checking for any bent socket pins. Then reseat it whilst making sure for even mounting pressure.


----------



## Ukaz

Th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Remove the CPU, checking for any bent socket pins. Then reseat it whilst making sure for even mounting pressure.


Thanks for the answer. Already did: no noticeable issue.


----------



## Dreamliner

I've got a Sabertooth X99 and my OS drive is 2x240GB SATA Intel SSD in raid 0.

I'm thinking of getting a PCIe or M.2 drive. Is there a difference between PCIe or M.2 drives? Anything recommendations? I've been considering the Intel M.2 and see a new WD Black M.2 coming soon.

Thoughts?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> I've got a Sabertooth X99 and my OS drive is 2x240GB SATA Intel SSD in raid 0.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a PCIe or M.2 drive. Is there a difference between PCIe or M.2 drives? Anything recommendations? I've been considering the Intel M.2 and see a new WD Black M.2 coming soon.
> 
> Thoughts?


I went from 2xSATA Raid 0 to Samsung 950 PRO M.2 in my MB M.2 connector and it's way faster.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Does ASUS board(s) has PCI Latency Timer setting?

looks my X99 Deluxe hasn't. Is there a software solution for this?

I also have MSI x99a gaming 7 - When I set to PCI Latency Timer to 96 - all my stutter / lag gone. I want to back to ASUS but looks no setting(s) for it.


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Were you able to find out how to remove the battery?
> Thanks...


There's a little latch on the battery socket you have to lift


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> I've got a Sabertooth X99 and my OS drive is 2x240GB SATA Intel SSD in raid 0.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a PCIe or M.2 drive. Is there a difference between PCIe or M.2 drives? Anything recommendations? I've been considering the Intel M.2 and see a new WD Black M.2 coming soon.
> 
> Thoughts?


M.2 is just the connector type. They come in both AHCI (SATA) and NVME (PCIe) variants. Make sure you know which your motherboard supports and that it's BIOS is up to date as some older ones may not support booting from an NVME based drive.

EDIT: Unless you mean a difference between M.2 and an actual PCIe slot drive (like the Intel 750). Then no, no difference as long as the M.2 slot is PCIe Gen3 x4, then they can do the same speeds. I am not aware of any PCIe slot SSDs that run at higher speeds on the consumer side (such as PCIe Gen 3 x8 or x16).


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> M.2 is just the connector type. They come in both AHCI (SATA) and NVME (PCIe) variants. Make sure you know which your motherboard supports and that it's BIOS is up to date as some older ones may not support booting from an NVME based drive.
> 
> EDIT: Unless you mean a difference between M.2 and an actual PCIe slot drive. Then no, no difference as long as the M.2 slot is PCIe Gen3 x4, then they can do the same speeds. I am not aware of any PCIe slot SSDs that run at higher speeds on the consumer side.


M.2 drives are NVME. NVME drives are,way faster than SATA. There could be an NVME drive with a PCI-E connector, or use an M.2 to PCI-E adapter.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> M.2 drives are NVME. NVME drives are,way faster than SATA. There could be an NVME drive with a PCI-E connector, or use an M.2 to PCI-E adapter.


M.2 Drives can be either NVME or SATA and one is a lot slower than the other.

M.2 is just the connector type and there are even variants of that as it depends how it's keyed, either for M.2 M or M.2 B or both are the most common though most NVME M.2 drives will be M keyed.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> M.2 Drives can be either NVME or SATA and one is a lot slower than the other.
> 
> M.2 is just the connector type and there are even variants of that as it depends how it's keyed, either for M.2 M or M.2 B or both are the most common though most NVME M.2 drives will be M keyed.


II stand corrected - I'm guessing there aren't too many SATA M.2 drives, but I see your point that the M.2 physical interface could be used with SATA protocol resulting in a slower drive than using NVME over the M.2 connection. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> II stand corrected - I'm guessing there aren't too many SATA M.2 drives, but I see your point that the M.2 physical interface could be used with SATA protocol resulting in a slower drive than using NVME over the M.2 connection. Thanks for the clarification!


No problem. It's confusing to me at times and I've researched it.

You are correct though, NVME based M.2 drives should be starting to out number SATA based M.2 drives (or that is the hope at least) as the SATA ones provide no benefit over normal SATA expect for the physical size savings, which makes them better for laptops and such.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> II stand corrected - I'm guessing there aren't too many SATA M.2 drives, but I see your point that the M.2 physical interface could be used with SATA protocol resulting in a slower drive than using NVME over the M.2 connection. Thanks for the clarification!


Actually, new egg sells close to *300* M.2 form factor SATA interface drives. Since nVME is a newer protocol, there are fewer (*close to 200*) of them available now. While PCIe 3.0 x4 is quickly overtaking SATA, It is still very easy to buy the wrong one if you aren't careful.

Edit: Correction, nVME is the protocol, PCIe 3.0 x4 is the interface, and M.2 is the form factor.


----------



## arhammer

PC died yesterday, not sure what's wrong. Please help! Here's my setup:

***CPU*** | [Intel Core i7-5930K 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor]
***CPU Cooler*** | [Corsair H55 57.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler](
***Motherboard*** | [Asus X99-DELUXE ATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard](
***Memory*** | [Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory]
***Storage*** | [Seagate 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Hybrid Internal Hard Drive]
***Video Card*** | [EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card]
***Case*** | [NZXT Phantom 630 Windowed Edition (Black) ATX Full Tower Case]
***Power Supply*** | [EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply]
***Optical Drive*** | [Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer]

Operating system: Microsoft Windows 10 Activated yes?

I was gaming yesterday and all of a sudden my PC shut off. Tested the power supply, seems to work. After removing all componets, motherboard turns on but I am *not able to hear any beeps* from onboard speaker and the board code is *constantly 00*. Is my motherboard fried? Or is it just my CPU?

EDIT 1: Futhermore, when I plug in the CPU power to the power supply, the motherboard won't turn on at all.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arhammer*
> 
> PC died yesterday, not sure what's wrong. Please help! Here's my setup:
> 
> ***CPU*** | [Intel Core i7-5930K 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor]
> ***CPU Cooler*** | [Corsair H55 57.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler](
> ***Motherboard*** | [Asus X99-DELUXE ATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard](
> ***Memory*** | [Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory]
> ***Storage*** | [Seagate 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Hybrid Internal Hard Drive]
> ***Video Card*** | [EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card]
> ***Case*** | [NZXT Phantom 630 Windowed Edition (Black) ATX Full Tower Case]
> ***Power Supply*** | [EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply]
> ***Optical Drive*** | [Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer] Try a different CPU if you can
> 
> Operating system: Microsoft Windows 10 Activated yes?
> 
> I was gaming yesterday and all of a sudden my PC shut off. Tested the power supply, seems to work. After removing all componets, motherboard turns on but I am *not able to hear any beeps* from onboard speaker and the board code is *constantly 00*. Is my motherboard fried? Or is it just my CPU?
> 
> EDIT 1: Futhermore, when I plug in the CPU power to the power supply, the motherboard won't turn on at all.


Try a differen cpu


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arhammer*
> 
> PC died yesterday, not sure what's wrong. Please help! Here's my setup:
> 
> ***CPU*** | [Intel Core i7-5930K 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor]
> ***CPU Cooler*** | [Corsair H55 57.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler](
> ***Motherboard*** | [Asus X99-DELUXE ATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard](
> ***Memory*** | [Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory]
> ***Storage*** | [Seagate 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Hybrid Internal Hard Drive]
> ***Video Card*** | [EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card]
> ***Case*** | [NZXT Phantom 630 Windowed Edition (Black) ATX Full Tower Case]
> ***Power Supply*** | [EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply]
> ***Optical Drive*** | [Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer]
> 
> Operating system: Microsoft Windows 10 Activated yes?
> 
> I was gaming yesterday and all of a sudden my PC shut off. Tested the power supply, seems to work. After removing all componets, motherboard turns on but I am *not able to hear any beeps* from onboard speaker and the board code is *constantly 00*. Is my motherboard fried? Or is it just my CPU?
> 
> EDIT 1: Futhermore, when I plug in the CPU power to the power supply, the motherboard won't turn on at all.


Reset BIOS settings?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arhammer*
> 
> PC died yesterday, not sure what's wrong. Please help! Here's my setup:
> 
> ***CPU*** | [Intel Core i7-5930K 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor]
> ***CPU Cooler*** | [Corsair H55 57.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler](
> ***Motherboard*** | [Asus X99-DELUXE ATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard](
> ***Memory*** | [Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory]
> ***Storage*** | [Seagate 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Hybrid Internal Hard Drive]
> ***Video Card*** | [EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card]
> ***Case*** | [NZXT Phantom 630 Windowed Edition (Black) ATX Full Tower Case]
> ***Power Supply*** | [EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply]
> ***Optical Drive*** | [Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer]
> 
> Operating system: Microsoft Windows 10 Activated yes?
> 
> I was gaming yesterday and all of a sudden my PC shut off. Tested the power supply, seems to work. After removing all componets, motherboard turns on but I am *not able to hear any beeps* from onboard speaker and the board code is *constantly 00*. Is my motherboard fried? Or is it just my CPU?
> 
> EDIT 1: Futhermore, when I plug in the CPU power to the power supply, the motherboard won't turn on at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Reset BIOS settings?
Click to expand...

Sounds like to me moutherboard doa


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

I used to have Error code 00 when I really messed up with BIOS settings. I was able to solvet it by clearing cmos and sometimes reflashing the entire BIOS. Have you been able to reflash or flashback the bios without the processor installed?


----------



## arhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> I used to have Error code 00 when I really messed up with BIOS settings. I was able to solvet it by clearing cmos and sometimes reflashing the entire BIOS. Have you been able to reflash or flashback the bios without the processor installed?


I've been trying to reflash BIOS but I'm not able to get it to start the reflashing process.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Remember that the flashback process must be done without any component installed in your case. Remove even the cpu and memory. Just power cables and nothing else.

http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/?_ga=1.99517022.1520849968.1485742603

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Remember that the flashback process must be done without any component installed in your case. Remove even the cpu and memory. Just power cables and nothing else.
> 
> http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/?_ga=1.99517022.1520849968.1485742603
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback


Hello

No components need to be installed for USB BIOS Flashback but removing them is not a requirement.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

I know is not a requirement but in his case he is doubting of everything. I even recommend that he must remove the motherboard away from the case to avoid possible undesired metal contact with the case metal frame and such.

PD: I should have mentioned that


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> I know is not a requirement but in his case he is doubting of everything. I even recommend that he must remove the motherboard away from the case to avoid possible undesired metal contact with the case metal frame and such.
> 
> PD: I should have mentioned that


Hello

As the system is not turned on during USB BIOS Flashback not only are the installed components irrelevant the board has no knowledge of what components are installed.


----------



## eleven010

Can anyone confirm compatibility of SMBus version 3.0 with the X99 Deluxe(original launch version)?

The Intel datasheet for X99 describes compatibility with SMSBus version 2.0 ONLY and all of the new ASUS BIOS versions 3001 and up flash a SMBus version of 3.0. Did the 3001+ BIOS for X99 screw up Haswell-E due to the updates needed for Broadwell-E?

I also just learned about the CPU lands on BW-E that were removed to defeat OC Sockets....Does this have anything to do with ME Firmware version 9.1.37.1002 and HW-E? Too bad it is impossible to downgrade ME firmware and try an older version.

The only option is to re-flash your BIOS chips or get a new one already programmed with the older BIOS and ME firmware....Does the BIOS option *SFR Adjust* have anything to do with the removed lands on BW-E or the ME firmware update?

All I want to do I revert back to an older BIOS before 3001 and an older ME firmware before 9.1.37.1002 as I think they are not fully compatible with HW-E and might be causing USB/PCIe/DMI problems...

HELP!

PS: I have google'd and gone to WinRaid for help and read all I can...but not much specific on the Asus X99 Deluxe


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

My SMbus Controller says like this (8D22)

This device can't use source because it has a problem



They made new bioses for new CPUs - after than when I try to Load Optimized Defaults - always looping, can't join the bios again. Until I remove 4th channel ram.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi all,
I just upgraded my internet connection to a Gigabit.

Is my X99 Deluxe wifi able to handle a gigabit connection?
I read that it can handle up to 1300Mbps but is it true? Up to ok, but can I have a sustained speed of 1Gbps?


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

just get a wire and live happily ever after









Why waste time trying to achieve that speed over air while you can get it with a wire almost instantly?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just get a wire and live happily ever after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why waste time trying to achieve that speed over air while you can get it with a wire almost instantly?


this does not answer the question


----------



## GRABibus

This week end I upgraded Bios of my Deluxe II from 0801 to 1401.
I had the good surprise to keep same RAM overclock (In signature), by decreasing Vcssa from 1.05V to 0.8V and Vccio from 1.1V to 1.05V (Passed 8 hours of HCI MemTest).

That's a good news before receiving my Trident Z 32GB CL14 kit next week


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just get a wire and live happily ever after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why waste time trying to achieve that speed over air while you can get it with a wire almost instantly?
> 
> 
> 
> this does not answer the question
Click to expand...

1300mbps is the theoretical max rate that include protocols overhead and perfect environment situations. So you actually never gonna hit that speed. Period

Another aspect of this scenario is that you need at least that your router is 3T3R compliant and not far away that 2 meters (no wall in between). Also you must be sure that the AC channel that your are gonna use is not populated by another access point near. Even on perfect home conditions, i dounbt that you'll get more that 800mbps average on downloads and maybe less on uploads.

If you have all the necessary but you also have bad luck then you will be around 500mbps or maybe less. Radio interference is something that is very difficult to deal with in cities.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Got my new Strix back today, Q-Code 00 straight out of the box.
When I sent my first Strix back they tested the 6900k CPU and faulty Strix separately, CPU was fine.

At first there was only LEDs on and it wouldn't power up from there.
Swapped power supplies from my old Seasonic 1200w Platinum to a brand new Corsair HX850i the machine would power on then but Q-Code 00, even tried a BIOS flashback.

You guys thing it could of been the Seasonic PSU that did it seeing I was able to boot with a new PSU.
Odd it still has standby power though..

Either way looks like I'm out of action a while longer.


----------



## Cryptopone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Got my new Strix back today, Q-Code 00 straight out of the box.
> When I sent my first Strix back they tested the 6900k CPU and faulty Strix separately, CPU was fine.


I'm having issues as well now with my replacement Strix. My computer shut off while I was web browsing last week and now all I get is the 00 code. I was convinced it's the CPU that died but now I'm not so sure. All fans spin on power up, and I see the RGB lighting, but when I power on, it shows a 00 code, shuts off after a couple of seconds, then restarts and permanently stays running with a 00 code until I turn it off.

I don't have any other X99 components to test with otherwise I'd test myself. I'm now debating spending $30 at a computer shop to confirm which part failed before I play the RMA game. If it's the motherboard again I'm thinking of buying a different one at this point.


----------



## TK421

So with Haswell and BW having FIVR/CPU vrm, is there any setting in asus mb that fully disables or mostly disables the cpu VRM function and force to use fully external vrm power to help reduce chip temps?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptopone*
> 
> I'm having issues as well now with my replacement Strix. My computer shut off while I was web browsing last week and now all I get is the 00 code. I was convinced it's the CPU that died but now I'm not so sure. All fans spin on power up, and I see the RGB lighting, but when I power on, it shows a 00 code, shuts off after a couple of seconds, then restarts and permanently stays running with a 00 code until I turn it off.
> 
> I don't have any other X99 components to test with otherwise I'd test myself. I'm now debating spending $30 at a computer shop to confirm which part failed before I play the RMA game. If it's the motherboard again I'm thinking of buying a different one at this point.


Wow, seems to be the luck of the draw with these Strix's though.
Luckily here in Australia we don't have to pay for RMA's, only postage sometimes, in this instances the store sent me a pre-paid postage so I didn't have to pay.
Though in the end it is costing me, downtime and a lost of a $5000 contract which would of paid for a backup machine so this doesn't happen.


----------



## GRABibus

What the hell is happening With Strix ?
May I advise you to take à Deluxe II or a RE5 ed 10 ?


----------



## Keromyaou

When Haswell-E was released several years ago, I postponed the upgrade mainly because the 1st generation of Asus X99 motherboards were not reliable enough to my taste. I usually trust CPUs but not motherboards (I usually look through all the purchasers' comments in various sites about the motherboard I want before I purchase it). About a month ago I finally upgraded my computer to Core i7 5960X (I bought a used one) with Asus Rampage V edition 10. So far it has been working very well. Before this purchase I read through various reviews of purchasers of Asus X99 motherboards. My conclusion was that the 2nd generation of Asus X99 motherboards were far more reliable than the 1st generation. However, I found that some motherboards (for instance Strix) were not reliable enough to my taste. If you google 'Asus Strix Q-code 00', you will find that there are many users who have various issues (Some of them clearly stated that Strix motherboard fryed their CPU). I wouldn't say that Asus Rampage V edition 10 was a perfect motherboard. But as far as I see from reviews of purchasers, this motherboard seems to be fairly reliable. I feel that it would be better to change the motherboard from Strix to something else than to keep working on Strix until making it somewhat reliable.


----------



## djgar

Mine's still wailing away, knock on silicon ...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So with Haswell and BW having FIVR/CPU vrm, is there any setting in asus mb that fully disables or mostly disables the cpu VRM function and force to use fully external vrm power to help reduce chip temps?


FIVR doesn't really contribute a lot of heat, it's actually quite well designed on these chips.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keromyaou*
> 
> When Haswell-E was released several years ago, I postponed the upgrade mainly because the 1st generation of Asus X99 motherboards were not reliable enough to my taste. I usually trust CPUs but not motherboards (I usually look through all the purchasers' comments in various sites about the motherboard I want before I purchase it). About a month ago I finally upgraded my computer to Core i7 5960X (I bought a used one) with Asus Rampage V edition 10. So far it has been working very well. Before this purchase I read through various reviews of purchasers of Asus X99 motherboards. My conclusion was that the 2nd generation of Asus X99 motherboards were far more reliable than the 1st generation. However, I found that some motherboards (for instance Strix) were not reliable enough to my taste. If you google 'Asus Strix Q-code 00', you will find that there are many users who have various issues (Some of them clearly stated that Strix motherboard fryed their CPU). I wouldn't say that Asus Rampage V edition 10 was a perfect motherboard. But as far as I see from reviews of purchasers, this motherboard seems to be fairly reliable. I feel that it would be better to change the motherboard from Strix to something else than to keep working on Strix until making it somewhat reliable.


I've been running an R5E/5960X since launch... not a single hiccup. Same for the R5E-10/6950X running right next to it. For sure, faulty parts can get plugged into an otherwise great board design during production and some models or samples may suffer from this. But IMO, for the most part many of these "board killed my cpu" events get triggered at the keyboard side of the package - well, with the exception of the users here who are exceptionally skilled!
oh, and btw, I can't say I've never caused a CPU to turn into a flash-cube from the keyboard-side of the package.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> What the hell is happening With Strix ?
> May I advise you to take à Deluxe II or a RE5 ed 10 ?


Honestly I can't tell you.
I'm starting to doubt they tested the CPU, because in all essence the Strix board is working, just not detecting a CPU, which could mean the CPU is dead.
It was the main reason I sent both back.

But they promised to test the new board/cpu before returning them.

It's really sealed the deal for a Skylake-X upgrade when they drop, and no by personal preference I won't be considering Ryzen..lol


----------



## Keromyaou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been running an R5E/5960X since launch... not a single hiccup. Same for the R5E-10/6950X running right next to it. For sure, faulty parts can get plugged into an otherwise great board design during production and some models or samples may suffer from this. But IMO, for the most part many of these "board killed my cpu" events get triggered at the keyboard side of the package - well, with the exception of the users here who are exceptionally skilled!
> oh, and btw, I can't say I've never caused a CPU to turn into a flash-cube from the keyboard-side of the package.


I didn't particularly point out the issue related to CPU killings. If you check out Newegg site, the star rating for R5E-10 is four while that for R5E is three. As far as I read these reviews, I feel that the consistency of quality of R5E is not as good as R5E-10. If you get a good one, you are fine. But if you get a bad one, you will have to start RMA and so on. Asus is notorious in this regard. The quality of Asus boards used to be much better as far as I recall. R5E-10 seems to be an exception in this regard. Maybe Asus put more efforts on this anniversary edition of motherboards than regular boards. Other than motherboards, I always check out the consistency of quality of products very well when I buy a display because the bleeding is a severe problem for IPS displays. For this reason I avoid Asus displays since their quality seems to be very inconsistent nowadays. This way I can avoid a lot of headache.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keromyaou*
> 
> I didn't particularly point out the issue related to CPU killings. If you check out Newegg site, the star rating for R5E-10 is four while that for R5E is three. As far as I read these reviews, I feel that the consistency of quality of R5E is not as good as R5E-10. If you get a good one, you are fine. But if you get a bad one, you will have to start RMA and so on. Asus is notorious in this regard. The quality of Asus boards used to be much better as far as I recall. R5E-10 seems to be an exception in this regard. Maybe Asus put more efforts on this anniversary edition of motherboards than regular boards. Other than motherboards, I always check out the consistency of quality of products very well when I buy a display because the bleeding is a severe problem for IPS displays. For this reason I avoid Asus displays since their quality seems to be very inconsistent nowadays. This way I can avoid a lot of headache.


Ah yes, New Egg review section. A fountain of information.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Easiest way to test memory in Linux.
> 
> Download this Puppy Linux ISO.
> 
> http://ftp.nluug.nl/ftp/pub/os/Linux/distr/puppylinux/puppy-tahr/iso/tahrpup%20-6.0-CE/tahr64-6.0.5.iso
> 
> Make USB With Rufus 'MBR for CSM/UEFI' option. https://rufus.akeo.ie/
> 
> Enable CSM and Fastboot in BIOS, and change in BIOS Secure Boot to 'Other O/S', boot from USB NOT using the UEFI option in BIOS, , search stressapptest in Puppy Package Manager, install it, profit!! Also in Puppy Package Manager install Gnome Terminal as the one comes with Puppy you cannot copy and paste commands into it easily. In the Puppy Package Manager be sure to update the repos in the wrench/screwdriver icon as well to find all the apps I mention. I installed the Gnome Screenshot app as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even need to install to hard disk, it runs from the USB. When you reboot choose the Save file option to the USB Puppy is on or if you boot into it again you'll need to reinstall stressapptest and gnome terminal again.
> 
> It also works with Titan X's and other NVidia cards that people with Linux Mint have trouble installing the O/S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once installed open "Terminal" and copy/paste the following: stressapptest -W -s 3600
> This will run the stressapp for one hour. The test will log any errors as it runs.


I can't boot from it.
It boots fine on Z170+6700K machine. But it wont boot on X99+6950X machine.
It says can't find puppy_tahr64_6.0.5.sfs when booting from the USB.
Photo attached.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> FIVR doesn't really contribute a lot of heat, it's actually quite well designed on these chips.
> 
> You can disable the Internal FIVR and use the motherboard VRMs instead by setting all "* SVID Support" options to "Disabled".


ah I see

so the fivr only problem with mainstream chip?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> ah I see
> 
> so the fivr only problem with mainstream chip?


Well it's more of a problem for potential instability, not heat really. If you run stock, use the FIVR. If wanting stability, use the motherboard VRMs. Not sure about how efficient the FIVR is vs. the motherboard, but it'll probably be similar. I've never had an issue with the SVID support up to 4.4GHz, but results may vary...

Edit: you can't disable the FIVR, thanks for correcting that. Got mixed up.


----------



## Praz

Hello

The FIVR can't actually be disabled. It is needed to supply the correct voltages to the various internal rails. Disabling SVID support breaks communication between the FIVR and the onboard VRM circuit. This mainly disables Intel's power saving features of the VRM controlled by the FIVR. These power saving features can result in instability when overclocking.


----------



## TK421

I'll keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The FIVR can't actually be disabled. It is needed to supply the correct voltages to the various internal rails. Disabling SVID support breaks communication between the FIVR and the onboard VRM circuit. This mainly disables Intel's power saving features of the VRM controlled by the FIVR. These power saving features can result in instability when overclocking.


I've always been under the impression SVIDs disabled contributes to a better stable overclock.

Never mind, I read that wrong, but I think that's what you're saying, SVIDs disabled improves stability.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I've always been under the impression SVIDs disabled contributes to a better stable overclock.
> 
> Never mind, I read that wrong, but I think that's what you're saying, SVIDs disabled improves stability.


Not really. It's just needed for some voltage modes and monitoring purposes. Assuming one sets things up properly, there's no difference in OC stability.

What is really surprising is what Praz had to correct above. Even after 15 years of doing this lark, I find it surprising how a person can post something as fact when they aren't even in the ballpark. Still, I guess it gives us something to do...


----------



## Desolutional

Is there a difference in how LLC works when SVID Support is enabled or disabled then?


----------



## [email protected]

The voltage sag is proportional to current. No need to say anything more than that, if one understands LLC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Well it's more of a problem for potential instability, not heat really. If you run stock, use the FIVR. If wanting stability, use the motherboard VRMs. Not sure about how efficient the FIVR is vs. the motherboard, but it'll probably be similar. I've never had an issue with the SVID support up to 4.4GHz, but results may vary...
> 
> Edit: you can't disable the FIVR, thanks for correcting that. Got mixed up.


I'm gonna guess that you were referring to disabling VR Fault Management in bios.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The voltage sag is proportional to current. No need to say anything more than that, if one understands LLC.


I'll check if VR vault is disabled on bios, I think it comes default disabled last I check on "tweaker paradise" section.

Also, how does LLC work? Does anyone have a link to where I can learn about this?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I'll check if VR vault is disabled on bios, I think it comes default disabled last I check on "tweaker paradise" section.
> 
> Also, how does LLC work? Does anyone have a link to where I can learn about this?


Just for reference, I use LLC 9 to boost my VCCIN from the set 1.95 to 1.98 at max turbo speed which I need for OC stability.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Just for reference, I use LLC 9 to boost my VCCIN from the set 1.95 to 1.98 at max turbo speed which I need for OC stability.


So set LLC to 9 for max stability?

I thought that VCCIN shouldn't be more than 1.95v for 24/7 use?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So set LLC to 9 for max stability?
> 
> I thought that VCCIN shouldn't be more than 1.95v for 24/7 use?


I need it for stability with my relatively steep OC voltages. It only goes to 1.98 when really stressed. Again this is all very chip sample dependent. I'm merely showing one way the LLC setting affects the VCCIN. I'm at the edge ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I'll check if VR vault is disabled on bios, I think it comes default disabled last I check on "tweaker paradise" section.
> 
> Also, how does LLC work? Does anyone have a link to where I can learn about this?


it is Enabled after a bios flash, clr cmos, or Load Optimized Defaults.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I need it for stability with my relatively steep OC voltages. It only goes to 1.98 when really stressed. Again this is all very chip sample dependent. I'm merely showing one way the LLC setting affects the VCCIN. I'm at the edge ...


HWinfo says that my VCCIN is 1.952

5820K 4.3ghz / 1.295v core / stock cache / LLC7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it is Enabled after a bios flash, clr cmos, or Load Optimized Defaults.


Then it must be enabled, I just updated to the latest bios a few days ago (X99 Deluxe 1)

Edit

Here it say disabled


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> HWinfo says that my VCCIN is 1.952
> 
> 5820K 4.3ghz / 1.295v core / stock cache / LLC7
> Then it must be enabled, I just updated to the latest bios a few days ago (X99 Deluxe 1)
> Edit
> Here it say disabled
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just look in bios and if it has these settings... VR fault to Disabled (if overclocking) and VR efficiency to High Performance. These settings have been "event free" on my R5E since launch. I, personally, would not putz around with some of those controls via any OS software.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> 1300mbps is the theoretical max rate that include protocols overhead and perfect environment situations. So you actually never gonna hit that speed. Period
> 
> Another aspect of this scenario is that you need at least that your router is 3T3R compliant and not far away that 2 meters (no wall in between). Also you must be sure that the AC channel that your are gonna use is not populated by another access point near. Even on perfect home conditions, i dounbt that you'll get more that 800mbps average on downloads and maybe less on uploads.
> 
> If you have all the necessary but you also have bad luck then you will be around 500mbps or maybe less. Radio interference is something that is very difficult to deal with in cities.


Fiber is here.
935mbps with ethernet, 300mbps with wifi.
Pretty disappointed with the Asus wifi module. They say 1300mbps and I can barely handle 300mbps.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> 1300mbps is the theoretical max rate that include protocols overhead and perfect environment situations. So you actually never gonna hit that speed. Period
> 
> Another aspect of this scenario is that you need at least that your router is 3T3R compliant and not far away that 2 meters (no wall in between). Also you must be sure that the AC channel that your are gonna use is not populated by another access point near. Even on perfect home conditions, i dounbt that you'll get more that 800mbps average on downloads and maybe less on uploads.
> 
> If you have all the necessary but you also have bad luck then you will be around 500mbps or maybe less. Radio interference is something that is very difficult to deal with in cities.
> 
> 
> 
> Fiber is here.
> 935mbps with ethernet, 300mbps with wifi.
> Pretty disappointed with the Asus wifi module. They say 1300mbps and I can barely handle 300mbps.
Click to expand...

Does your router have 3 visible antennas?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> 1300mbps is the theoretical max rate that include protocols overhead and perfect environment situations. So you actually never gonna hit that speed. Period
> 
> Another aspect of this scenario is that you need at least that your router is 3T3R compliant and not far away that 2 meters (no wall in between). Also you must be sure that the AC channel that your are gonna use is not populated by another access point near. Even on perfect home conditions, i dounbt that you'll get more that 800mbps average on downloads and maybe less on uploads.
> 
> If you have all the necessary but you also have bad luck then you will be around 500mbps or maybe less. Radio interference is something that is very difficult to deal with in cities.
> 
> 
> 
> Fiber is here.
> 935mbps with ethernet, 300mbps with wifi.
> Pretty disappointed with the Asus wifi module. They say 1300mbps and I can barely handle 300mbps.
Click to expand...

You need an AC wi-fi router or modem as well.









Edit: I say that because sounds like your not connecting to a router that uses the AC protocol.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just look in bios and if it has these settings... VR fault to Disabled (if overclocking) and VR efficiency to High Performance. These settings have been "event free" on my R5E since launch. I, personally, would not putz around with some of those controls via any OS software.


afaik throttlestop doesn't change anything, the values set there are read from the bios


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> afaik throttlestop doesn't change anything, the values set there are read from the bios


then you're good to go.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You need an AC wi-fi router or modem as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I say that because sounds like your not connecting to a router that uses the AC protocol.


I have it


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Does your router have 3 visible antennas?


no


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Fiber is here.
> 935mbps with ethernet, 300mbps with wifi.
> Pretty disappointed with the Asus wifi module. They say 1300mbps and I can barely handle 300mbps.


And im pretty dissapointed at the lack of basic knowledge in enthusiast forum. It has very little to do with the Asus module, and very much to do with the your router and distance from it.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> And im pretty dissapointed at the lack of basic knowledge in enthusiast forum. It has very little to do with the Asus module, and very much to do with the your router and distance from it.


Router is at 10centimeters from the Asus antenna and the router is able of 1300mbps.
The connection is established at 1300mbps but the speed does not go over 300mbps


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Does your router have 3 visible antennas?
> 
> 
> 
> no
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> And im pretty dissapointed at the lack of basic knowledge in enthusiast forum. It has very little to do with the Asus module, and very much to do with the your router and distance from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Router is at 10centimeters from the Asus antenna and the router is able of 1300mbps.
> The connection is established at 1300mbps but the speed does not go over 300mbps
Click to expand...

Then the router must be just 1T1R or 2T2R. Many of the ISP routers are just very basic in terms of WIFI performance. What is the model and brand of the router?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Then the router must be just 1T1R or 2T2R. Many of the ISP routers are just very basic in terms of WIFI performance. What is the model and brand of the router?


it's this:


my provider says that it is able of 1300Mbps

this are the tech specs:

_Gateway ADB/Huawei ADSL/ADSL2/VDSL2/FTTH/3G
CPU Dual Core 400MHz
128MB RAM DDR3 1333MHz
256MB Flash Memory
Switch Gigabit 4 Porte 10/100/1000Mbps
Wifi Dual Band 2.4GHz + 5GHz b/g/n/ac fino a 300Mbps (wifi n) + 1300Mbps (wifi ac)
2 x USB 2.0
Optional Internet Key 3G USB backup_

More detailed specs:
_
- CPU: Broadcom BCM63168 400MHz dual-core MIPS CPU, ADSL2+/VDSL2, WiFi 802.11n, Gigabit Ethernet Switching
- RAM: Winbond W631GG6KB-15 128MB DDR3-1333
- Flash Memory: Spansion S34ML02G100TF100 SLC NAND 256MB
- Switch LAN: Broadcom BCM53124SKMMLG GIGABIT SWITCH, 10/100/1000 Base-TX, IEEE 802.1x, IEEE 802.3x
- WiFi: Broadcom BCM4360KMLG 5G WiFi 3-Stream 802.11ac
_


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

@sblantipodi

According to this site (http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?t=2729821) if you have the Huawei version of the router then all the antenas are no longer separated but integrated on the same pcb to save cost. So you are out of luck... that router is meant to be using that "1300mbps" speed rate no for one device only but for many devices at the same time. But even there 1300 is a theoretical (kinda lie) speed that is almost impossible to achieve in normal situations. So yeah... forget about getting 1300 to your pc.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> @sblantipodi
> 
> According to this site (http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?t=2729821) if you have the Huawei version of the router then all the antenas are no longer separated but integrated on the same pcb to save cost. So you are out of luck... that router is meant to be using that "1300mbps" speed rate no for one device only but for many devices at the same time. But even there 1300 is a theoretical (kinda lie) speed that is almost impossible to achieve in normal situations. So yeah... forget about getting 1300 to your pc.


Like I said he needs a router that supports the latest AC protocol that can do gigabit speeds on one connection.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Like I said he needs a router that supports the latest AC protocol that can do gigabit speeds on one connection.


Make sure it is MU-MIMO compliant too for futureproofing. The AC series from ASUS seems to work pretty well (though not all are MU-MIMO compliant). AsusWRT-Merlin also works a treat, great firm by Merlin.


----------



## Cryptopone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Wow, seems to be the luck of the draw with these Strix's though.


Indeed. So I confirmed it was the CPU and have gotten a replacement.

I'm also going to try a different motherboard and hope things go better this time. I've been wary of leaving my PC on 24/7 ever since I started getting those random shutdowns with the Strix.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptopone*
> 
> Indeed. So I confirmed it was the CPU and have gotten a replacement.
> 
> I'm also going to try a different motherboard and hope things go better this time. I've been wary of leaving my PC on 24/7 ever since I started getting those random shutdowns with the Strix.


I'm sure I'll find the same when they get to it, I'm still waiting..lol
I would love to do the same, but I just don't have the spare at the moment, so I'm stuck with the Strix for a couple of months.

I replaced my PSU as well, I've had the Seasonic XP1200 Platinum for 2 years, so I'm ruling that out too, hopefully these Corsair HX850i's aren't crap, it's all they had on hand at the time.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Hi there, my Asus X99-A II build has been relatively steady for months (I left a Newegg review on 7/15/2016).

*Current issue*: While playing NBA2K17 30 mins ago, out of the blue shutdown (no power surge, I have my system connected to CyberPower Sinewave UPS, but computer shut down anyway prob due to not enough juice on the UPS)...no means of rebooting as my ASUS X99-A II Motherboard has red LED right next to the 4th DIMM w/ no error code on the bottom of the mobo.

My initial fear was that my PSU was shot; however, due to me having all LEDs when I press the power button, I don't think it is unfortunately...I would much rather replace a PSU than mobo; however, I found this thread:
https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/635570-asus-x99-a-ii-help-red-light-on-motherboard/ that basically was the identical to my situation.

Also, found Newegg reviews mentioning the same exact symptoms ... yikes...: https://www.newegg.com/Product/SingleProductReview.aspx?reviewid=4859549

Yikes...not a good week for me hardware wise. Rip wallet. I'm hoping my 5820K survived; however, I have no external means of testing both my PSU or CPU at the moment.

*Pictures better than words--I can't describe things for the life of me so I took pictures of what the build currently looks like:


http://imgur.com/RMIXM

*
I do have visible power running as all the leds on the mobo, GPU, CPU cooler are idle when I do press the power button to boot--system is just stuck there with the red RAM LED so I do not think it's my PSU.

*Only recent changes to build*:

Yesterday, I just plugged in some new cables from Ensourced and installed another 1080 STRIX to my SeaSonic Platinum 860W connected via HB SLI Nvidia bridge.

That has been the only change in my build as of late.

*What I have tried so far*:

1. Pressing power button again to no avail (Same red LED, only indicator that I have)
2. Unplugging power cord to PSU then reconnecting and trying to restart --> Same red LED by 4th DIMM
3. Unplugged all IO, USB connections, leaving just Displayport to monitor
4. Removed all 4 DIMMs, left the utermost left 1st DIMM in and reconnect power cable and press power button --> same red LED
5. Re-checking all PSU connections and PCIE cables, no loose cables that I can see
6. I have removed the bottom GPU so I can get a closer look at the bottom of the mobo where the CMOS jumpers are.
7. Now I am considering a CMOS reset (Page 28 on **[mobo manual](http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-A_II/E11090_X99-A_II_UM_WEB.pdf)**)..I do not have a metal pin/object so perhaps removing the battery is the way to go here=
8. Tried CMOS reset via paper clip method as well as removal of CMOS battery--to no avail, still same red LED and mobo exhibits no error code. LEDs still visible on mobo, but never posts nor even fan spins.
8. Asking for help--would be godsend as I appreciate anyone who can maybe throw a hypothesis here and I'll test it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

*EDIT #1 to fit template sorry, didn't catch it until late*:

Motherboard model: X99-A II

UEFI Version: Not 100% certain--X99-A II BIOS 0601 probably

CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor

Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: CMD32GX4M4A2400C14
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4

GPU: GTX 1080 STRIX

SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: 2 x Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB , 2 x Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB RAID 1

PSU: SeaSonic Platinum 860W 80+ Platinum

USB Devices (model/version number): Mouse and keyboard only (removed all other IO)

Monitor: Acer XB271HU bmiprz

CPU Cooler: Corsair H110i GT

PC CASE: Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX Glass

Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes/no? Yes, Windows 8.1 Pro

Drivers Installed (include version):

Any third Party temp/voltage software installed: MSI Afterburner

System Overclocked (provide details)? GPU +75 on core I believe

*EDIT #2*: 2/20/17 I've submitted a RMA claim to the ASUS Automated system for NA...I was given an automated response with my service case number and told to "proceed with step 2 by contacting an ASUS representative through phone or chat.".

I would like to ask if Raja could help me in this regard. Thank you.

*EDIT #3*: 2/21/17 Raja has swiftly replied to my PM and directed towards Asus Nestor and Asus Gary--I've messaged both. Awaiting response


----------



## Testing12

I'll be running an ASUS X99 Deluxe II motherboard which has only 1 internal USB 2.0 port. My dilemma is that I need to power 4 internal USB 2.0 devices (USB 2.0 case header, AIO pump and 2 NZXT Hue + controllers). I plan to purchase an NZXT internal USB Hub (https://www.nzxt.com/products/internal-usb-hub):



This will plug into the only motherboard USB port and will support 3 internal devices. This leaves me with 1 device not being powered.

How do I power the 4th device?

There are 2 external ports on the NZXT Internal USB Hub. Could I use one of those and some sort of cable/plug/connector to interface with the 4th device? If so, I'm not sure what I'd need as far as the connectors go.

Cold I run a cord from the 4th device to one of the outside back panel USB 2.0 ports on the motherboard? If so, If so, I'm not sure what I'd need as far as the connectors go.

Thanks for any help/suggestions.


----------



## MazrimCF

I would get on the phone with Intel and start the RMA process. My x99 Strix did the same thing and Intel is sending me another 6800k


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MazrimCF*
> 
> I would get on the phone with Intel and start the RMA process. My x99 Strix did the same thing and Intel is sending me another 6800k


I'm beginning to regret my route on X99 2011v3 Chipset to be honest now.

I've been seeing lots of issues since I joined--I'm looking into a new X99 mobo; however, most boards are hit or miss and I usually go ASUS and feel like I have no one to turn to.









Thanks for the reply, I will get in contact with Intel; however, I wanna make sure my CPU is 100% dead by testing it with another mobo this week.

Based on what I've seen, ASUS RMAs are a hit or miss as well so I may have to just purchase a new board while I wait for Raja or Nestor or whomever takes care of RMAs.

If my CPU along with my mobo is shot, I might as well keep my RAM and everything else and go Skylake or more mainstream of a chipset...although I do sacrifice cores/threads as well as lanes for SLI at 4K res.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> I'm beginning to regret my route on X99 2011v3 Chipset to be honest now.
> 
> I've been seeing lots of issues since I joined--I'm looking into a new X99 mobo; however, most boards are hit or miss and I usually go ASUS and feel like I have no one to turn to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I will get in contact with Intel; however, I wanna make sure my CPU is 100% dead by testing it with another mobo this week.
> 
> Based on what I've seen, ASUS RMAs are a hit or miss as well so I may have to just purchase a new board while I wait for Raja or Nestor or whomever takes care of RMAs.
> 
> If my CPU along with my mobo is shot, I might as well keep my RAM and everything else and go Skylake or more mainstream of a chipset...although I do sacrifice cores/threads as well as lanes for SLI at 4K res.


you mentioned above that you had yet to clrcmos... if that doesn't work, you need to open an RMA ticket.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you mentioned above that you had yet to clrcmos... if that doesn't work, you needThanks to open an RMA ticket.


Thanks for the reply.

I have tried CMOS reset via paper clip method on the 2-pin of my mobo and also removal of the CMOS battery.

Same outcome of red led, no boot...not even a spin of any fan.

LEDs on mobo and connections still visible; just red led hangs and nothing happens.

I've submitted a RMA to Asus and will be shipping my mobo back this week hopefully.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> I'll be running an ASUS X99 Deluxe II motherboard which has only 1 internal USB 2.0 port. My dilemma is that I need to power 4 internal USB 2.0 devices (USB 2.0 case header, AIO pump and 2 NZXT Hue + controllers). I plan to purchase an NZXT internal USB Hub (https://www.nzxt.com/products/internal-usb-hub):
> 
> This will plug into the only motherboard USB port and will support 3 internal devices. This leaves me with 1 device not being powered.
> 
> How do I power the 4th device?
> 
> There are 2 external ports on the NZXT Internal USB Hub. Could I use one of those and some sort of cable/plug/connector to interface with the 4th device? If so, I'm not sure what I'd need as far as the connectors go.
> 
> Cold I run a cord from the 4th device to one of the outside back panel USB 2.0 ports on the motherboard? If so, If so, I'm not sure what I'd need as far as the connectors go.
> 
> Thanks for any help/suggestions.


I looked at the NZXT USB adapter too but you can use the 2 internal USB3 Header instead too just get an internal adaptor for them , they are meant for hooking up up your Case Front USB3 ports but I have them doing other things on my X99-A II as my old HAF 922 case does not have USB3 up front.

specifically like this one :

https://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/2-Ports-USB-3-0-A-Super-Speed-Female-to-20-Pin-Header-Female-Adapter-Adaptor/32783642255.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000017.2.6HbhlE

something like these but Newegg or Ebay etc will have too...

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=14190101&initiative_id=AS_20170221112325&SearchText=20+pin+usb+3.0+adapter


----------



## Aznlotus161

Ugh, I seem have to misplaced my original X99 ASUS CPU plastic covering for my mobo.

There's no way I'm gonna send it in RMA if I can't find it--I don't think ASUS would accept it even though it's pristine.

Does anyone happen to have a spare? I literally have every other accessory in my original boxes even the plastic CPU installation tool... -__-

@[email protected], could I possibly buy an OEM X99 ASUS CPU plastic cover for my X99-A II? I want to RMA ASAP and have been diggin for 2 hours in my original boxes.

Usually pretty good at storing everything; however, I definitely ****ed up on this one.

EDIT: I love hardwareswappers, people have offered me their spare LGA 2011v3 plastic coverings... <3







 I'm so touched.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

But he's saying Internal USB header; something like this



and looks like it only has 1



who needs 2 USB 3.0 headers.. Asus designs sometimes crazy... Put 2 USB 2.0 headers and remove 3.0 one... Most of devices use USB 2 header...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> and looks like it only has 1


That's weird. My 1st gen Deluxe has 2 USB 3.0 and 2 USB 2.0. One step forward and two steps back if true. I also have the NZXT header extension PCB (mine is bare PCB though, no shroud) and it is a brilliant piece of kit... shame ASUS never decided to bundle one with the board considering you only get one USB 2.0 header on it.


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> But he's saying Internal USB header; something like this
> 
> 
> 
> and looks like it only has 1
> 
> 
> 
> who needs 2 USB 3.0 headers.. Asus designs sometimes crazy... Put 2 USB 2.0 headers and remove 3.0 one... Most of devices use USB 2 header...


Exactly right!
I'm still at a standstill here... I thought maybe I could go from one of the 2.0 ports on the back I/O ports of the motherboard to the mini USB connection on one of the NZXT Hue + controller boxes. Anyone know if that's doable and if so, what interface cable/connector I'd need?

Thanks...


----------



## Aznlotus161

So if my X99-A II failed, what's the best course of testing if my CPU got fried in the process?

I have no other mobos nor parts to use.

I can try to purchase a new motherboard; however, that will require a fresh installation of Windows.

Since my system abruptly shut itself down and I can't reboot, how would I transfer my SSDs' data and WD RAID 1 data?

I did not back up my data









I would like some insight on it as I have never had a motherboard fail on me.

Probably gonna try a X99 EVGA board and install it tomorrow.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

My deluxe has 2 too - Using one of them for NZXT Hue, other is for Corsair AX860i PSU - Putting just one port on a deluxe motherboard - really wierd...


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> I'm still at a standstill here... I thought maybe I could go from one of the 2.0 ports on the back I/O ports of the motherboard to the mini USB connection on one of the NZXT Hue + controller boxes. Anyone know if that's doable and if so, what interface cable/connector I'd need?


Looks like I may have found the answer.
It appears that the Hue + connects to the motherboard's internal USB 2.0 connection via a micro USB connection. So, (it would seem) all I need is a micro USB male to USB male cable with enough length to go from the Hue + controller box, out the rear of the computer case and into a USB 2.0 port on the back panel I/O of the motherboard.
Not ready to test this yet (waiting for some parts). I'll try to update when tested.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> My deluxe has 2 too - Using one of them for NZXT Hue, other is for Corsair AX860i PSU - Putting just one port on a deluxe motherboard - really wierd...


I agree... it seemed really weird to me as well... that is until I took a closer look at the board. Note that Version II of the Deluxe adds an RGB header to connect LED strips in support of the Aura Lighting Control feature. The board real estate looks pretty cramped and I think the designers had to make a choice of removing something to make room for this addition/capability.
Here's a pic:



It would appear they chose replace one of the USB 2.0 headers for the RGB header.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> But he's saying Internal USB header; something like this
> 
> 
> 
> and looks like it only has 1
> 
> 
> 
> who needs 2 USB 3.0 headers.. Asus designs sometimes crazy... Put 2 USB 2.0 headers and remove 3.0 one... Most of devices use USB 2 header...


My mistake I guess, I thought he wanted to plug in a USB cable from his AIO Water Cooler , (like my H80i) .... (talk of going out IO panel etc)

so get one of these or something similar then, assuming USB3 headers are not taken already of course....

a 20 pin Female ( 19 pin ) to 9 pin male converter

quick google search found these ones ....

https://www.amazon.com/SIENOC-USB3-0-Female-Motherboard-Adapter/dp/B00O0HC3Y0

https://www.amazon.ca/COReap-Female-Motherboard-Housing-6-inch/dp/B01MFEIVMR/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1487798962&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=Mainboard+USB+3.0+20Pin+feMale+to+USB+2.0+9Pin+male+Internal+Cable

KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> So if my X99-A II failed, what's the best course of testing if my CPU got fried in the process?
> 
> I have no other mobos nor parts to use.
> 
> I can try to purchase a new motherboard; however, that will require a fresh installation of Windows.
> 
> Since my system abruptly shut itself down and I can't reboot, how would I transfer my SSDs' data and WD RAID 1 data?
> 
> I did not back up my data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like some insight on it as I have never had a motherboard fail on me.
> 
> Probably gonna try a X99 EVGA board and install it tomorrow.


It should not of altered or damaged Data on disks etc , it didn't on my Board , a lot of X99 Boards use the same Drivers etc , and Windows 10 is pretty forgiving installing a new MainBoard , my current X99-A-II is my 5th board , (2nd CPU), 4 of them Asus after RMA's etc and Windows 10 handled it well, even the reactivation of Windows after swapping out the Mainboard , my Raid was just fine too after fixing itself on the 1st boot. (don't panic at error message







)

KB.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> my current X99-A-II is my 5th board , (2nd CPU), 4 of them Asus after RMA's etc


Seriously??
I'm up to my 3rd x99 Strix board in a month, I've had no main machine the whole time, the store are going to test the new gear before sending it back, but doesn't mean it won't die again a few months from now.

Update:
Heard from the RMA department, it was the CPU this time, so they are shipping me a new 6900k.
I'm a bit weary on overclocking it again though


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Looks like I may have found the answer.
> It appears that the Hue + connects to the motherboard's internal USB 2.0 connection via a micro USB connection. So, (it would seem) all I need is a micro USB male to USB male cable with enough length to go from the Hue + controller box, out the rear of the computer case and into a USB 2.0 port on the back panel I/O of the motherbot ready for to test this yet (waiting for some parts). I'll try to update when tested.
> I agree... it seemed really weird to me as well... that is until I took a closer look at the board. Note that Version II of the Deluxe adds an RGB header to connect LED strips in support of the Aura Lighting Control feature. The board real estate looks pretty cramped and I think the designers had to make a choice of removing something to make room for this addition/capability.
> Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would appear they chose replace one of the USB 2.0 headers for the RGB header.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Looks like I may have found the answer.
> It appears that the Hue + connects to the motherboard's internal USB 2.0 connection via a micro USB connection. So, (it would seem) all I need is a micro USB male to USB male cable with enough length to go from the Hue + controller box, out the rear of the computer case and into a USB 2.0 port on the back panel I/O of the motherboard.
> Not ready to test this yet (waiting for some parts). I'll try to update when tested.
> I agree... it seemed really weird to me as well... that is until I took a closer look at the board. Note that Version II of the Deluxe adds an RGB header to connect LED strips in support of the Aura Lighting Control feature. The board real estate looks pretty cramped and I think the designers had to make a choice of removing something to make room for this addition/capability.
> Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2968652/width/500/height/1000]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2968652/width/500/height/1000[/URL] It would appear they chose replace one of the USB 2.0 headers for the RGB header.[/SPOILER]
> [/QUOTE]
> [/SPOILER
> 
> You are correct - The Asus X99-Deluxe II has a grand total of ONE internal USB2.0 header. I promptly ran into the same problem - front panel 2 x USB2.0 ports cable plugged into the 1 USB2.0 header and no place to plug in Corsair H110i-GT pump. I bought and installed an NZXT UI101 which is the older version of the nice looking one they sell now. Each USB2.0 header actually carries 2 USB ports so I also bought a few USB splitter adaptors. Now I have enough USB2.0 internal ports to plug in my front panel USB2.0 ports cable, pump, 2 LED strings, a 120Gig USB flash drive, and the wireless dangle for my keyboard and mouse.
> 
> It's a bit cozy in there but everything works great. Hope this helps. Here is a link to THE USB2.0 splitter I used.
> 
> [URL=https://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2FB016RPA2N6%2Fref%3Dod_aui_detailpages00%3Fie%3DUTF8%26psc%3D1]https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016RPA2N6/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/URL]


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> so get one of these or something similar then, assuming USB3 headers are not taken already of course....
> 
> a 20 pin Female ( 19 pin ) to 9 pin male converter
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SIENOC-USB3-0-Female-Motherboard-Adapter/dp/B00O0HC3Y0


This should do the trick. Since I won't be using the 2nd (of the 2 available USB 3.0 internal headers on the ASUS X99 Deluxe II motherboard), I'll order one of the above connectors and give it a shot.
Thanks for the link!.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> [/IMG][/SPOILER
> 
> You are correct - The Asus X99-Deluxe II has a grand total of ONE internal USB2.0 header. I promptly ran into the same problem - front panel 2 x USB2.0 ports cable plugged into the 1 USB2.0 header and no place to plug in Corsair H110i-GT pump. I bought and installed an NZXT UI101 which is the older version of the nice looking one they sell now. Each USB2.0 header actually carries 2 USB ports so I also bought a few USB splitter adaptors. Now I have enough USB2.0 internal ports to plug in my front panel USB2.0 ports cable, pump, 2 LED strings, a 120Gig USB flash drive, and the wireless dangle for my keyboard and mouse.
> 
> It's a bit cozy in there but everything works great. Hope this helps. Here is a link to THE USB2.0 splitter I used.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016RPA2N6/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks for this info as well. I'll try the single 3.0 to 2.0 cable since it's less clutter, but may end up ordering one of the dual usb port adaptors as well.

Or, with the USB 3.0 to 2.0 cable, I could just plug another NZXT Internal USB Hub into it and then have an additional 3 internal and 2 external USB 2.0 connections... right?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> my current X99-A-II is my 5th board , (2nd CPU), 4 of them Asus after RMA's etc
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously??
> I'm up to my 3rd x99 Strix board in a month, I've had no main machine the whole time, the store are going to test the new gear before sending it back, but doesn't mean it won't die again a few months from now.
> 
> Update:
> Heard from the RMA department, it was the CPU this time, so they are shipping me a new 6900k.
> I'm a bit weary on overclocking it again though
Click to expand...

Unfortunately yes , my initial GB Board kept crashing , store didn't have anymore and told me I was not the only one with that MB with issues so they swapped me into a Asus X99-A (original) , 3 of them failed in a row , so I refused another and waited for the Series II boards, I had seen announced. I actually wanted the Strix but the Store and the Online Webpage both said it didn't support Raid at the time so I waited for the X99A-II to hit the local stores , since I was seeing it online. ( that info has since been proven wrong , but may have saved me another round of RMA's ? )

This X99 Platform has been one Hell of a ride







, worst build in 20yrs for sure.... thankfully Intel replaced the CPU under warranty after it got fired on one of the X99-A boards. X99 must be costing them a fortune too ...but an issue of their own making I am thinking









KB.


----------



## wdwms

Posted this over on the Samsung 960 Pro forum as we've been trying to troubleshoot.. Looks like a bios issue or board limitation:

*System*
Asus x99-a II
i7 6800k
Gksill DDR4 3300
MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X

*Problem - Asus x99-a II will NOT run M.2 at Gen 2 speeds if BLCK frequency is anything other than 100*
1. We all want the M.2 bus to run at Gen 3 speeds; and we want to get the most out of our 960s
2. Generally most of us will either want overclock the CPU, CPU and RAM, or just RAM via XMP
3. XMP reads the information from your memory chips and sets not only timing and voltage for the ram it also modifies the BCLK Frequency.
4. Overclocking the CPU generally will result in changing the BCLK frequency.
5. *Once the BCLK frequency is changed the M.2 bus will be downgraded to a Gen 2 speed*. On my PC the default BCLK; anything other than 100 causes it to go Gen 2. You can verify if you are running in Gen 2 or Gen 3 by running Samsung Magician.

*Solution(s)*
1. Don't use XMP and don't overclock








2. Try to manually configure your RAM in the bios to run at its XMP timings and voltage; however because if you modify the BCLK Frequency the M.2 will go back to Gen 2; you may not find the correct frequency for your ram (I attempted this and had poor M.2 performance, or the 960 drive vanished from the bios all together!)
3. Move the M.2 to an PCIe board such as the Asus Hyper or similar

*My situation*
1. Enabling XMP causes M.2 to become Gen 2.
2. Attempted manually setting ram timing/voltages. Because BCLK Frequency can't be changed from 100, forced me to select 3400 as the speed. With voltage per Gskill recommendations the system would not boot. Changed voltage from 1.35 to 1.2 on RAM, booted, but 960 speeds were worse than running the ram at default values.
3. Ordered a Asus Hyper M.2 card
4. Moved the 960 Pro from the onboard M.2 to the Hyper Mini on slot PCIEX16_4
5. Booted into bios, turned on XMP and booted to windows.
6. Found out the Hyper Mini was running as Gen 2!
7. Went back into Bios, forced PICEX16_4 to run at Gen 3.
8. Rebooted and ran test.
9. Confirmed now running my ram with XMP, Hyper Mini is running at Gen 3; speed tests confirm!

Begs the question why does the onboard M.2 slot get downgraded to Gen 2 if you use anything but BCLK frequency of 100?!?
I have to give up on my onboard M.2..









Thoughts ideas?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> This X99 Platform has been one Hell of a ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , worst build in 20yrs for sure.... thankfully Intel replaced the CPU under warranty after it got fired on one of the X99-A boards. X99 must be costing them a fortune too ...but an issue of their own making I am thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KB.


You can say that again, I've never in my 20 years of building machines have anything die like this, and certainly never a CPU, heck my wife's 4790k was bought new and is still going strong, though the Hero's onboard Ethernet just died, but that can happen..lol
Heck my old 2500k is still running in my brother's machine, and he never services anything..









Stupid store won't consider me even swapping for another board though, they just replace it with the same thing, if it was within the first 30 day period I could.

I will admit the 5820k/Gaming 7 combo never died, but the MSI board has some really stupid OC BIOS quirks, so that's why I changed to the Strix, plus I have always own Asus boards in the past.
Oh well, I am seriously considering selling off the 6900k/Strix getting a 7700k/Formula until Skylake-X drops, certainly can't be without a machine for a month again, don't think I'll get the money for it now Ryzen has dropped though.

I'm wondering if I should roll back to a previous BIOS, it was version 1401 which the system died on me, I never actually had a problem with 1301 to start with, but with the general consensus of a newer x99 BIOS is more stable I went with the latest.


----------



## djgar

I've had the system die on me with 1401 - it just powered down, and trying to reboot it just dies one second after pushing the power button, repeatedly. Then I found, if I press the reset button after the power-down then the power button I got it to boot. Weird.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've had the system die on me with 1401 - it just powered down, and trying to reboot it just dies one second after pushing the power button, repeatedly. Then I found, if I press the reset button after the power-down then the power button I got it to boot. Weird.


Try disabling all fast boot related settings on BIOS.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Try disabling all fast boot related settings on BIOS.


Those are the first things I always disable









This was a weird situation - I have probably over-driven my patient system. I've actiually throttled down to 4500 for now - a lot less power needed too


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Try disabling all fast boot related settings on BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the first things I always disable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a weird situation - I have probably over-driven my patient system. I've actually throttled down to 4500 for now - a lot less power needed too
Click to expand...

Another thing worth checking is if the power cables are making good contact with the motherboard, especially if you are using cable extensions on the EPS/12V and 24 pin cable.

Check the value in BIOS of the "CPU Input Voltage at power on" that usually is set to [Auto]... you might want to play with this setting to improve system stability at boot.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Another thing worth checking is if the power cables are making good contact with the motherboard, especially if you are using cable extensions on the EPS/12V and 24 pin cable.
> 
> Check the value in BIOS of the "CPU Input Voltage at power on" that usually is set to [Auto]... you might want to play with this setting to improve system stability at boot.


Went through all that - I'd been running as is for months, but I'm right at the edge of the voltages (check my sig). I believe it's getting tired, so I'm giving it a bit of relaxation, if 4500 / 3600 cache / 3400 15-15-15-36CR1 can be relaxing. It 's been behaving nicely.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've had the system die on me with 1401 - it just powered down, and trying to reboot it just dies one second after pushing the power button, repeatedly. Then I found, if I press the reset button after the power-down then the power button I got it to boot. Weird.


Thats exactly what happened to me, went to the shops machine was on, came home it was like it was shut down, sleep LED's were on (Orange instead of Red), tried powering on, it would turn on for a second then off, no Q-Code, did a BIOS flashback, turned on long enough for a Q-Code 00, then off, wouldn't start again.
Got the replacement Strix, (they didn't test the CPU), Orange LED, was able to flashback but not powering on, tried a second power supply, powered up Q-Code 00 every time.
Bought a new PSU just in case sent the Strix and 6900k back again, this time the board was fine but the CPU was dead, which I thought was the case the first time but the RMA department didn't test it only the faulty Strix.

I'm not completely convinced the Seasonic XP1200 Platnium is faulty, I just wasn't ready to risk the motherboard if it was, so I bought a Corsair HX850i to replace it (Didn't have much of a selection at the time).

Fingers crossed this week I'll be up a running again, might use BIOS 1301, a 4.2Ghz is barely anything so surely that didn't play a part.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Thats exactly what happened to me, went to the shops machine was on, came home it was like it was shut down, sleep LED's were on (Orange instead of Red), tried powering on, it would turn on for a second then off, no Q-Code, did a BIOS flashback, turned on long enough for a Q-Code 00, then off, wouldn't start again.
> Got the replacement Strix, (they didn't test the CPU), Orange LED, was able to flashback but not powering on, tried a second power supply, powered up Q-Code 00 every time.
> Bought a new PSU just in case sent the Strix and 6900k back again, this time the board was fine but the CPU was dead, which I thought was the case the first time but the RMA department didn't test it only the faulty Strix.
> 
> I'm not completely convinced the Seasonic XP1200 Platnium is faulty, I just wasn't ready to risk the motherboard if it was, so I bought a Corsair HX850i to replace it (Didn't have much of a selection at the time).
> 
> Fingers crossed this week I'll be up a running again, might use BIOS 1301, a 4.2Ghz is barely anything so surely that didn't play a part.


Well, that's what happened to me, then I hit the reset button after the power-down before the power button, ran at defaults for a while, then started going up the OC scale. I think I'm at my new 24/7 with 4500 / 3600 cache / 3400 15-15-15-36CR1. vcore=1.36 vcache=1.24 vdimm=1.36 vccin=1.92 vccsa=1.04 and LLC 6. That passed 80 mins GSAT and over 1 hour RB (which I stopped).

I love adventure


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Well, that's what happened to me, then I hit the reset button after the power-down before the power button, ran at defaults for a while, then started going up the OC scale. I think I'm at my new 24/7 with 4500 / 3600 cache / 3400 15-15-15-36CR1. vcore=1.36 vcache=1.24 vdimm=1.36 vccin=1.92 vccsa=1.04 and LLC 6. That passed 80 mins GSAT and over 1 hour RB (which I stopped).
> 
> I love adventure


Yeah mine wasn't that high.
I really wonder what is dying in these boards, it's very similar to what was happening when the first Deluxe boards were released.

I think I might just stay with 1301, I was running on that for ages, only updated to 1401 a week before my stuff died because I didn't know there was another update..


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah mine wasn't that high.
> I really wonder what is dying in these boards, it's very similar to what was happening when the first Deluxe boards were released.
> 
> I think I might just stay with 1301, I was running on that for ages, only updated to 1401 a week before my stuff died because I didn't know there was another update..


I loaded 1401 when it first came out. I have noticed my offsets have changed in how they affect actual voltages, e.g. a 0.21 vccsa offset used to yield 1.2 actual, now I would need a 0.34 offset to get 1.2. Similar with vcache offset. Have you noticed something similar?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Went through all that - I'd been running as is for months, *but I'm right at the edge of the voltages* (check my sig). I believe it's getting tired, so I'm giving it a bit of relaxation, if 4500 / 3600 cache / 3400 15-15-15-36CR1 can be relaxing. It 's been behaving nicely.


you've known this for quite some time... but hey, that's half the fun of these rigs. Running with scissors and all.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you've known this for quite some time... but hey, that's half the fun of these rigs. Running with scissors and all.


Indeed! I just tweaked the timings and ran 80 min GSAT and 90 min RB.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I loaded 1401 when it first came out. I have noticed my offsets have changed in how they affect actual voltages, e.g. a 0.21 vccsa offset used to yield 1.2 actual, now I would need a 0.34 offset to get 1.2. Similar with vcache offset. Have you noticed something similar?


Yeah I noticed that, I keep screenshots of the previous BIOS settings, so I can replicate with ease after the update.
With 1401 I had to increase some voltages a little.

VCCIN was strange too, if I set 1.930v in BIOS it would read 1.942v in the system (AIDA64), but dropping to 1.908v under load.

Sadly there hasn't been any BIOS updates for a while now, so 1401 is it.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> VCCIN was strange too, if I set 1.930v in BIOS it would read 1.942v in the system (AIDA64), but dropping to 1.908v under load.


That's Vdroop, it's used to prevent damage from voltage spikes during transient load states. It should have been observed on other BIOS too, unless you used to use LLC to counteract it. And the VCCIN reading has an accuracy of 0.016V steps.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ nice, rtls and iols look good too.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That's Vdroop, it's used to prevent damage from voltage spikes during transient load states. It should have been observed on other BIOS too, unless you used to use LLC to counteract it. And the VCCIN reading has an accuracy of 0.016V steps.


No I get that, it was just different between the two BIOS's (1401 and 1301) using the same settings.


----------



## Hl86

Enabling attempt fast boot and disabling dram training actually made my ddr4 3200 mhz ram unstable on my deluxe board.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Enabling attempt fast boot and disabling dram training actually made my ddr4 3200 mhz ram unstable on my deluxe board.


And that surprises you?


----------



## smke

I am wondering if i will have plenty of pcie lanes wen i add in a wd black nvme ssd?

Here is my con fig
asus deluxe II mouther board
32 gb memory
5820 k
evga 740 ftw 1 gb video card
sound blaster z sound card
hauppauge 2250 tv tuner
thunder bolt card
Silverstone usb 3.0 internal header card
3 wd 3.5 hdds
1 2.5 ssd
evga 650 psu


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> And that surprises you?


+1


----------



## Zero-Cold

Guys, is the 1-core limit | 2-core limit | 4-core limit etc option working for you?

For example setting 1-core at x44 and 6-core limit at x43. When I run something single-threaded like Super Pi 1M or set affinity via the task manager to only use 1 core it always drops the multiplier to x43 (as if it's running on all cores). Is this normal? Should I install something like Intel's Turbo Boost 3.0 driver or Intel ME driver?


----------



## djgar

All my cores are always ready to go full blast if needed - you never know what might be coming


----------



## Zero-Cold

That's fine, problem is, there's always a limit. If you are fully stable at all cores at 4400, the Vcore you need for all cores at 4500 is huge.
I have a 6800K and I want to run all 6 cores at 4400MHz, but when only 2 of them are loaded I'd like them at 4500MHz.

Sadly, for some reason this isn't working.



According to XTU it should be running at 4500MHz when only 2 cores are active,but instead it drops to the "all cores running" multiplier, which is X44 instead of X45.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> That's fine, problem is, there's always a limit. If you are fully stable at all cores at 4400, the Vcore you need for all cores at 4500 is huge.
> I have a 6800K and I want to run all 6 cores at 4400MHz, but when only 2 of them are loaded I'd like them at 4500MHz.
> 
> Sadly, for some reason this isn't working.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to XTU it should be running at 4500MHz when only 2 cores are active,but instead it drops to the "all cores running" multiplier, which is X44 instead of X45.


If bios is set to synch cores, set *per-core* multiplier in bios first. then try. doing this in XTU or TurboVcore is not the way to go. if you want it to run ANY core count higher than others, use Per Usage. (and please fillout rig builder so we know what mobo etc you are trying this with.)

so.. per core and "active cores" are not the same - right.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> *That's fine, problem is, there's always a limit. If you are fully stable at all cores at 4400, the Vcore you need for all cores at 4500 is huge.*
> I have a 6800K and I want to run all 6 cores at 4400MHz, but when only 2 of them are loaded I'd like them at 4500MHz.
> 
> Sadly, for some reason this isn't working.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to XTU it should be running at 4500MHz when only 2 cores are active,but instead it drops to the "all cores running" multiplier, which is X44 instead of X45.


I'm running adaptive vcore @ 1.36v turbo for my 4500 OC (RB & GSAT stable), all cores sync'ed. My at rest vcore is ~ 0.8v. I never experience one thread doing 100% CPU hiking my vcore nowhere near 1.36.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Yes, I'm only using XTU to show you my settings. I do all of the clocking in BIOS. The motherboard is ASUX X99A-II.
I've set "Per Usage" and I don't care which cores would be running at 4500. I tested all cores one by one and they are relatively similar in terms of quality. So any 2 out of the 6 would be okay to ramp up.

The thing is that when I set "Per Usage" and I set X45 for "2-core limit" and "X44" for "6-core limit" it always drops to X44 even if only 1 or 2 threads are loaded with the other 4 resting idle. I'm starting to think that this BIOS option only works on Operating Systems that fully turn off cores (hotplugging/parking) or only when Intel's Turbo Boost 3.0 driver or ME driver is istalled. I just can't get it to run the way I want.

And the reason I want 2 cores to boost a bit more is that there are some un-optimized games which tend to only stress a few cores rather than all of them. Super PI is an example, or the Cinebench SingleCore benchmark and so on.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Enabling attempt fast boot and disabling dram training actually made my ddr4 3200 mhz ram unstable on my deluxe board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> And that surprises you?


No difference for me (stability) and no difference for the boot too, besides ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Yes, I'm only using XTU to show you my settings. I do all of the clocking in BIOS. The motherboard is ASUX X99A-II.
> I've set "Per Usage" and I don't care which cores would be running at 4500. I tested all cores one by one and they are relatively similar in terms of quality. So any 2 out of the 6 would be okay to ramp up.
> 
> The thing is that when I set "Per Usage" and I set X45 for "2-core limit" and "X44" for "6-core limit" it always drops to X44 even if only 1 or 2 threads are loaded with the other 4 resting idle. I'm starting to think that this BIOS option only works on Operating Systems that fully turn off cores (hotplugging/parking) or only when Intel's Turbo Boost 3.0 driver or ME driver is istalled. I just can't get it to run the way I want.
> 
> And the reason I want 2 cores to boost a bit more is that there are some un-optimized games which tend to only stress a few cores rather than all of them. Super PI is an example, or the Cinebench SingleCore benchmark and so on.


In bios is the Intel "preferred core" highlighted with an asterick? Use some5thing other than XTU. It has issues with several bios reports (like anything but stock or manual override). Try SIV: http://rh-software.com/


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> No difference for me (stability) and no difference for the boot too, besides ...


It all depends on your settings, removing memory training can have adverse results if your settings are not well tuned


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> No difference for me (stability) and no difference for the boot too, besides ...


It's a case by case basis, but most users disable training without understanding the potential for issue. If the overclock is dialed in well, there should be no need to.


----------



## djgar

I also noticed if you're dialed in nicely then training doesn't take time. Even if dialed in well I prefer the potential cushion.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Try SIV: http://rh-software.com/


Not to sidetrack your thread and FWIW - I have had great luck with SIV. I got rid of buggy-crap Corsair LINK and am using SIV for monitoring voltages and temps. It's also controlling my H110i-GT pump and fans. I tried Asus QFan Control in the BIOS. It kept freezing up when I would try to drag fan curve points around on there graph. I found I could type everything in instead of using the GUI graphs and it seems to work but it only has 3 trigger points and limitations on minimum fan speeds.

SIV has 6 control points and full range of RPM or PWM control. Also, SIV allows me to tie the trigger points to the coolant temperature (or any other temperature) as opposed to the CPU temperature. I have read debates for and against doing this but to me it makes sense. There is no sense in ramping fans up full blast to blow air through air-ambient temperature water. No heat exchange can occur unless there is a temperature differential between the coolant and the ambient air. When the coolant temperature rises above air-ambient, then the fans can do something. I have given up on Asus fan control and just ordered a Corsair Commander Mini. With this device, SIV can control all of my fans.

SIV does look a bit "jumbled" at first but when you dig into it, it's a very powerful utility, and it uses next to no CPU overhead. It also uses SMB Bus locks properly (unlike LINK or AI Suite) so you don't have to worry about sensor bus conflicts. End of SIV commercial.


----------



## smke

I am wondering if i will have plenty of pcie lanes wen i add in a wd black nvme ssd?

Here is my con fig
asus deluxe II mouther board
32 gb memory
5820 k
evga 740 ftw 1 gb video card
sound blaster z sound card
hauppauge 2250 tv tuner
thunder bolt card
Silverstone usb 3.0 internal header card
3 wd 3.5 hdds
1 2.5 ssd
evga 650 psu
Edited by smke - Today at 8:30 am View History


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Oh yeah I'm back.
So it was a dead CPU and Dead Strix, the second Strix was fine, it was just the CPU from the first fail.

Still not sure to stay on 1401, @djgar doesn't seem to be having a problem with it, maybe it was a early board problem.

I'm a little hesitant to overclock over 4Ghz at the moment though, I need the machine more than I need the extra 0.2Ghz..lol..


----------



## HagbardCeline

Hey all, I have the X99-A/3.1 motherboard, and was wondering whether anyone has purchased the Asus Thunderbolt add-on card for this board? I was thinking about it, but I'm unclear on whether the $70 add-on allows me to plug a Thunderbolt external RAID into my machine, or whether it's just for multiple displays? There's also a dual Port card that's 3x the price. All I want to do is plug a Thunderbolt RAID in, I don't need it for displays.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Oh yeah I'm back.
> So it was a dead CPU and Dead Strix, the second Strix was fine, it was just the CPU from the first fail.
> 
> Still not sure to stay on 1401, @djgar doesn't seem to be having a problem with it, maybe it was a early board problem.
> 
> I'm a little hesitant to overclock over 4Ghz at the moment though, I need the machine more than I need the extra 0.2Ghz..lol..


Update to the latest UEFI.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Update to the latest UEFI.


1401 is the latest for the Strix


----------



## Silent Scone

Stick to it


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Stick to it


Will do, you think it was just bad luck with the CPU/Strix dying, because it seems a few had the same thing happen.

It seems fine at 4Ghz at the moment, might try a bit higher once I catch up on some work.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Will do, you think it was just bad luck with the CPU/Strix dying, because it seems a few had the same thing happen.
> 
> It seems fine at 4Ghz at the moment, might try a bit higher once I catch up on some work.


Who knows. All manner of combinations of defective hardware in your string of events







. These things can and do happen


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Not to sidetrack your thread and FWIW - I have had great luck with SIV. I got rid of buggy-crap Corsair LINK and am using SIV for monitoring voltages and temps. It's also controlling my H110i-GT pump and fans. I tried Asus QFan Control in the BIOS. It kept freezing up when I would try to drag fan curve points around on there graph. I found I could type everything in instead of using the GUI graphs and it seems to work but it only has 3 trigger points and limitations on minimum fan speeds.
> 
> SIV has 6 control points and full range of RPM or PWM control. Also, SIV allows me to tie the trigger points to the coolant temperature (or any other temperature) as opposed to the CPU temperature. I have read debates for and against doing this but to me it makes sense. There is no sense in ramping fans up full blast to blow air through air-ambient temperature water. No heat exchange can occur unless there is a temperature differential between the coolant and the ambient air. When the coolant temperature rises above air-ambient, then the fans can do something. I have given up on Asus fan control and just ordered a Corsair Commander Mini. With this device, SIV can control all of my fans.
> 
> SIV does look a bit "jumbled" at first but when you dig into it, it's a very powerful utility, and it uses next to no CPU overhead. It also uses SMB Bus locks properly (unlike LINK or AI Suite) so you don't have to worry about sensor bus conflicts. End of SIV commercial.


It's extremely powerful... with a very confusing user interface. Not an uncommon occurrence with engineers designing a user interface.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Oh yeah I'm back.
> So it was a dead CPU and Dead Strix, the second Strix was fine, it was just the CPU from the first fail.
> 
> Still not sure to stay on 1401, @djgar doesn't seem to be having a problem with it, maybe it was a early board problem.
> 
> I'm a little hesitant to overclock over 4Ghz at the moment though, *I need the machine more than I need the extra 0.2Ghz..lol*..


THAT is the quote of the week.







+1


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ...
> 
> THAT is the quote of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


So true, 'xcept in my case it's more psychological than actual, so I can give myself some leeway ...


----------



## gstadter

please forgive if this is the wrong place to post for help, but my PC has been running flawlessly since built in Sept 2015; this morning it won't come up.
I've removed the motherboard (CPU and cooler still attached) and power supply from the case.
When power is applied, the onboard PWR SW/Reset SW buttons have red/green LED' lit solid.
When power button is pressed, a faint audible sound can be heard from the power supply and the fan in the power supply just barely twitches.
I'm somewhat congested at the moment, but I think I can smell something(the kind of smell you don't want to sense from electronics). I think the smell coming from the motherboard though, not from the power supply. Any thoughts, ideas, or suggestions would be appreciated.
thanks -Gary
Components:
ASUS X99-A/USB 3.1
Noctua NH-D15 SSO2
Intel Core i7-5820K
SeaSonic SSR-650RM


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THAT is the quote of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all week...









It does concern me a little when threre's 3 pages on newegg of people still having the exact same problem I did, powered down for no reason, LED's still on, Q-Code 00 or never to start again.
It is really like what happened with the Deluxe board on first release, but maybe now I got a good one like @djgar


----------



## Intel8888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gstadter*
> 
> please forgive if this is the wrong place to post for help, but my PC has been running flawlessly since built in Sept 2015; this morning it won't come up.
> I've removed the motherboard (CPU and cooler still attached) and power supply from the case.
> When power is applied, the onboard PWR SW/Reset SW buttons have red/green LED' lit solid.
> When power button is pressed, a faint audible sound can be heard from the power supply and the fan in the power supply just barely twitches.
> I'm somewhat congested at the moment, but I think I can smell something(the kind of smell you don't want to sense from electronics). I think the smell coming from the motherboard though, not from the power supply. Any thoughts, ideas, or suggestions would be appreciated.
> thanks -Gary
> Components:
> ASUS X99-A/USB 3.1
> Noctua NH-D15 SSO2
> Intel Core i7-5820K
> SeaSonic SSR-650RM


I'd test the PSU first using a power supply tester to confirm it's still working before troubleshooting further.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does concern me a little when threre's 3 pages on newegg of people still having the exact same problem I did, powered down for no reason, LED's still on, Q-Code 00 or never to start again.
> It is really like what happened with the Deluxe board on first release, but maybe now I got a good one like @djgar


Oh no! I've been jinxed!!!


----------



## Aznlotus161

Finally got a RMA shipping label for my X99-A II









Insha'Allah time, whatever happens happens.

Meanwhile I've replaced my dead board with an EVGA X99 FTW K twice now--posts significantly faster than the ASUS board and so far so good.

Coincidentally, my first EVGA X99 FTW K board from Amazon was shipped without a box and probably damaged in transit.

The ASUS box had clear scotch tape and the shipping label itself was just plastered on there







...turns out has issues with 32GB RAM, power cycles if there's anything more than 16GB of RAM.

I'm thankful my 5820K survived







; however, there was an evil part of me wondering if my CPU died...Ryzen here I come









Time will tell if my RMA is actually taken seriously as I'm curious what ASUS has to say about the issue.

Red led, no error codes, won't POST doesn't exactly tell the end user much.

Same story--I've seen multiple instances of reviews mentioning the red led with no POST, no error codes--gotta love X99.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Finally got a RMA shipping label for my X99-A II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same story--I've seen multiple instances of reviews mentioning the red led with no POST, no error codes--gotta love X99.


Yep, heaps or reviews on the Strix for the same problem, CPU's being killed, more Broadwell-E CPU's than Haswell.
I've yet to see a eVGA board in any Australia retailers, it's usually ASUS, Asrock, MSI and Gigabyte.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Oh no! I've been jinxed!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yep, heaps or reviews on the Strix for the same problem, CPU's being killed, more Broadwell-E CPU's than Haswell.
> I've yet to see a eVGA board in any Australia retailers, it's usually ASUS, Asrock, MSI and Gigabyte.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HagbardCeline*
> 
> Hey all, I have the X99-A/3.1 motherboard, and was wondering whether anyone has purchased the Asus Thunderbolt add-on card for this board? I was thinking about it, but I'm unclear on whether the $70 add-on allows me to plug a Thunderbolt external RAID into my machine, or whether it's just for multiple displays? There's also a dual Port card that's 3x the price. All I want to do is plug a Thunderbolt RAID in, I don't need it for displays.


Plan on spending MANY hours getting that card to work... If you are interested in the challenges I encountered, I will dig up my old posts. I finally got it to work (show up) but I have not tried anything more than plugging a USB flash drive into it. Here is a link to one of my later posts, when I actually got it to show up. 2nd Post down.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/14440#post_25645605

YMMV but I have yet to find ANYONE who has had any experience other that hair tearing out regarding installing as Asus Thunderbolt card on an X99 system, and I have searched far and wide. All I ever found were horror stories. As I said, YMMV. Good luck if you attempt it.

Edit to add - My experience was with an X99-Deluxe II MOBO and most of my problems had to do with PCIe lanes. With the X99-A/3.1 you (hopefully) will have better luck. If you are using Crossfire, be careful. I picked up another post about Above 4G Decoding needing to be enabled for the TB card to work but it seems to disable Crossfire when enabled. Don't know about SLI.


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> YMMV but I have yet to find ANYONE who has had any experience other that hair tearing out regarding installing as Asus Thunderbolt card on an X99 system...
> 
> Edit to add - My experience was with an X99-Deluxe II MOBO and most of my problems had to do with PCIe lanes.


The Thunderbolt card is part of the X99 Deluxe II package and you're saying most can't even get it to work?!


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> The Thunderbolt card is part of the X99 Deluxe II package and you're saying most can't even get it to work?!


Yes. There is NO documentation in the X99-Deluxe II manual or BIOS manual about how to set up the card. Here is a copy/paste from one of posts I found from another soul trying to get TB to work on the X99-Deluxe II. This is from New Egg.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_Pros: - Build quality is great with the reinforced PCI-e slots and I/O ports on the rear
- Aesthetics are top notch with color scheme
- ASUS UEFI BIOS's are very user friendly and easily configurable
- The LED lighting and Aura support are gravy
- Thunderbolt 3 support on X99 (also see cons)
- m.2 and u.2 NVME support
- Expansion cards such as the Hyper M, The Thunderbolt expansion card etc
- ability to vertically mount m.2 is thoughtful, saves issues with horizontal mounting and issues with GPU and heat
- amazing fan control, overclocking options and convenient features such as SSD secure erase , did I mention how feature rich, the BIOS is?

Cons: - The PCI-e layout leaves much to be desired as far as multi GPU is concerned, as another reviewer mentioned - a step back from the X99 deluxe
- *Add on Thunderbolt 3 is a pain to get working with multi GPU, no relevant documentation included*
- Finicky PCI-e lane allocation that needs a good amount of planning and forethought prior to build

Other Thoughts: - With a single GPU and m.2 drive , I was able to get *Thunderbolt 3* to work and was happy, you may be too.
- If you don't need Thunderbolt and only plan to use 2 GPU's this board is great.
- You can add a second GPU and have it work at x16 speed so long as you use the u.2-2 slot rather than m.2 or u.2-1.You could have it work at x8 speed without sacrificing much performance and stick with m.2.
- The PCI-e slot layout is such that two dual slot GPU's in slots 1 and 3 effectively make a third impossible. You could put one in slot 5 but then sacrifice Thunderbolt 3 altogether or run it at lower speed in the PCI-e 2.0 x 16 slot. Also the third slot is right on the edge and flush against USB headers and such making this near impossible except with a riser of some sort.
- *If someone was able to make Thunderbolt 3 work with two GPUs and still have Crossfire (not sure about SLI) , bless them - I sure wasn't.* I ended up swapping out a great Samsung 950 pro m.2 512 GB for an equally performing but smaller capacity Intel 750 u.2 400 GB drive to make this happen and it still didn't.
*- There is zero documentation about thunderbolt included in the manual. The BIOS options only pop up when the add on card is enabled. Lots of tinkering with CSM mode, secure boot, boot options etc. in the BIOS required to get there,* thanks to other forums and helpful reviews such as Michael's.
- I'm selling this board and swapping it out for a Gigabyte X99 board instead. I will miss the configurable infinitely friendlier BIOS but they do Thunderbolt 3 right as I discovered with their Z170 board. Onboard alpine ridge is the way to go._



Here is some more info.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_don't know if I can help you but I can tell you that I have been trying to get an Asus Thunderbolt-3 card working on my X99-Deluxe II MOBO for about a week now. The documentation in the MOBO hardware manual is non-existent. The BIOS manual completely omits the entire Thunderbolt setup section that appears in my BIOS (1001) under the Advanced menu, all the way at the bottom. The point is, we appear to be on our own to figure out how to make the TB card work. I wish Asus would release full documentation for the TB card and the TB settings in the BIOS.

I also have an i7-5820K also so we are both working with 28-lane CPUs which I am pretty sure affects how TB gets set up. I also have (had) 2 ASUS R9-290 GPUs running in crossfire in slots PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_1 and PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_3. I say HAD because I ended up removing the 2nd GPU to do TB testing.

Here is what I have found so far. I think some of this may help you. When I say the TB card "works" I mean the USB-3 port on the card works. I have not tested video out of the TB port yet.

When I put the TB card in PCIe 2.0 x16_2 slot, set AIC Location Group set to SB PCIe Slot and AIC Location set to SB PCIe x16_2, it works (at least USB-3).

When I put the TB card in PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_3 slot, and set AIC Location Group to NB PCI-E Configuration and AIC Location to PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_3 it does NOT work. In this condition, if I look at the PCIe buses in SIV, I see the TB card BUT I also see Power Management is set to D3 which is Device fully-off, no power to device. So it seems like the MOBO detects the TB card, but there is no power applied.

When I put the card in PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_4 slot, set AIC Location Group to NB PCI-E Configuration and AIC Location to PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_4, it does NOT work UNLESS I go back into the BIOS and Enable PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support. In this condition, when I look at the PCIe buses in SIV, I see the TB card and the Power Management is set to D0 Device fully-operational, no power saving. Now ASPM stands for Active State Power Management and it seems (logically) to have something to do with applying Power to devices on PCIe buses.

The TB card will NOT work in PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_3 slot regardless of where I set PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support. It shows up in SIV but in the D3 state - Device fully-off.

It DOES work in PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_4 ONLY if I Enable PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support.

It DOES work in PCIe 2.0 x16_2 slot regardless of whether I Enable PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support.

Note -PCIe 2.0 x16_5 slot slot does not show up at all as an option in the AIC Location pull down menu in the BIOS. I cannot select PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_5 slot for the TB card at all. I suspect this might have something to do with having a 28-lane CPU but I am not sure of this. According to the MOBO hardware manual, PCIe 2.0 x16_5 slot shows as active and available in the 28-lane CPU chart, running at 2.0 speed.

So if you actually read all of this, maybe something I did will help you. Check the status of PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support. Also I tried inspecting the PCIe buses with several programs (HWInfo64 and AIDA64) and neither one of them gave me the detail that SIV does. SIV showed me that the TB card was present on a PCI bus, AND that it was not powered. That sent me looking for anything in the BIOS that had anything to do with powering PCI lanes and I came upon PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support. Enabling them resulted in the Power Management State changing from D3 to D0 and the TB card working in PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_4 slot but NOT when its in PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_3 slot. I have no idea why.

I have screen shots of SIV showing the TB card, and showing the Power Management State as D0 when working and D3 when NOT working but I can't see how to insert pics in this forum editor.

I also have found some other posts from poor soles trying to figure this out. Here are a few statements from those posts. Consider them other things to try. I do NOT know if they are accurate statements.

- Disable CSM
- Install Thunderbolt driver from ASUS website or CD.
- Start with Thunderbolt turned off in BIOS.
- Pull TB card but leave the Thunderbolt header cable plugged into the motherboard and Thunderbolt card.
- Go into the BIOS
- Go to Advanced Mode
- Go to the Boot tab
- Disable Fast Boot
- Int19 Trap Response: Change to Postponed
- Above 4G Decoding - Change to Enabled.
- Make sure your OS boots with these changes.
- Plug Thunderbolt card back into PCIe slot.
- Enable Thunderbolt in the BIOS and change the AIC card location to where you have the card.

I did everything above when I had both GPUs installed (in slots 1 and 3) and found that Crossfire became disabled. I found a post claiming that if you Enable Above 4G Decoding it disables Crossfire. So I went back in and turned it off and Crossfire came back. It did not seem to affect operation of the TB card itself. Later, I had Crossfire working while Above 4G Decoding was Enabled, so I am really confused about this one.

Thunderbolt CPIe Cache-Line Size - Default is 32. There are a bunch of choices in the pull down. I have read to leave it at 32, to set it to max of 128, and to set it to 32 if not using an Apple Thunderbolt monitor and to 128 if you are (I am not). Conflicting info on this setting._



And one more.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_'ll add a couple of more qualifiers to the above description that I found necessary to get the ThunderboltEX II running in Windows 10 (booting from Intel 1.2TB 750 PCIE NVME SSD) on an *ASUS X99/USB 3.1 Deluxe* (and then subsequently it worked almost immediately in a Clover UEFI boot Yosemite Hackintosh). Some of my slot experiences may result from the Intel NVME.
The ThunderboltEX remains well short of plug and play. Overall summary is repeat steps below in different combinations until it works and then DON't change anything









1. CSM has to be off as described above (I also have Secure Boot and Fast Boot off too but this was part of running a hackintosh - obviously each OS needs to have UEFI boot for this to work)
2. Always run system into OS after any other PCIE card slot changes without ThunderboltEX card in a PCI slot then repeat with card in desired PCI slot. Uninstall thunderbolt driver software from windows after each PCIE slot change.
3. Bios>Advanced>Intel Thunderbolt>AIC Location defaults to SB PCIE x4_1 however I could not get the card to recognise TB drives in this slot (with either OS) only display routing. Change AIC Location Group to CPU0 NB PCIE Slot and AIC Location to NB PCIE X16_... your slot number (success for me is Thunderbolt in NB (north bridge) PCIE X16_2, fails in SB X4_1, NB X16_5; X16_4 not tested)
4. Continued: Mismatching the slot number in bios with MB slot can result in boot failure / bios fail to load - remove ThunderboltEx Card & restart. if it persists put card back in SB PCIE x4_1 slot, restart and then move to a x16 slot
5. Graphics card slot matters: ASUS lists slot x16_1 or x16_3 as optimal lanes for single graphics cards. My GPU is dual slot, I moved it to PCIE X16_3 to test thunderbolt card in the adjacent X4_1 PCIE that was obstructed. However I only have success with Thunderbolt Drives if GPU in PCIE X16_3 and Intel 750 NVME SSD in PCIE X16_1 (I came very close with GPU in slot 1 - TB drives recognised but then system hung)
6. On first Start-Up with Thunderbolt Card in PCI slot, go to bios and temporarily Disable Bios>Advanced>Onboard Devices Config>ASM106SE Storage Controller(SATAEXPRESS_E1). Restart and boot into OS (but don't install driver software). Restart and then Enable ASM106SE Storage Controller(SATAEXPRESS_E1) again - I have no idea if these steps per se are actually important or just forces system to rebuild resource charts.
7. Restart and then clean install thunderbolt drivers, then follow prompt and plug in a TB drive - if it works, device shows up and Device Manager lists Thunderbolt under System Devices.
8. For initial set-up in windows use the default Bios>Advanced>Intel Thunderbolt>Security Level = Unique ID - after it is working in Windows change this to Legacy to allow thunderbolt access from OS X install - note hot swapping only works in Windows - OSX requires the thunderbolt drive to be plugged in at system on.
9. Similarly initially use default Bios>Advanced>Intel Thunderbolt>Thunderbolt PCIe Cache-line Size = 32 - after it is working in Windows change this to 128 for Hackintosh

Summary of setup is ASUS X99-DELUXE BIOS Version 1901 Intel Core i7 5930K EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB ThunderboltEX II Card Clover Bootloader Windows 10 / Hackintosh OSX 10.10 Yosemite PCI X16_1: NVME Drive. X4_1 empty. X16_2 Thunderbolt Card. X16_3 GPU._



This is what I was able to dig up after MUCH searching. If you go for it, hopefully some of this information will be of use to you. Good Luck!!


----------



## Testing12

Wow... that's pretty disheartening. Thanks for sharing that info.
BTW - I'm not the one who was originally asking about Thunderbolt. It was HagbardCeline: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/15040#post_25881210


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Jin....









So what's a good temperature for the VRMss?
Currently the VRM's on this Strix board on idle are 45c-55c, and under a short load (1 run of x265) is 66c.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


I think he looks better in a kilt


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Jin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's a good temperature for the VRMss?
> Currently the VRM's on this Strix board on idle are 45c-55c, and under a short load (1 run of x265) is 66c.


Mine tops off at around 61-62 when it was doing 4600 during stress.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Mine tops off at around 61-62 when it was doing 4600 during stress.


So why are mine so high, see that's what concerns me.
Maybe not enough airflow over them.

This is the current setup (need a proper cable tidy though)


I have those 2000Rpm Noctua Industrial fans on the rad, maybe I could put my 4 1500RPM Noctua fans on instead to increase the airflow over the VRM's
Oh its a Primo Case too.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> So why are mine so high, see that's what concerns me.
> Maybe not enough airflow over them.
> 
> This is the current setup (need a proper cable tidy though)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have those 2000Rpm Noctua Industrial fans on the rad, maybe I could put my 4 1500RPM Noctua fans on instead to increase the airflow over the VRM's
> Oh its a Primo Case too.


This is what I had,


then I added the side fan to help the back DIMMs and somewhat the VRM.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> This is what I had,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I added the side fan to help the back DIMMs and somewhat the VRM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I've just added a fan in the 5.25" bay blowing across them, dropped by 2c on idle, was playing around with a little 5v DC fan I had connected to a 9v battery, held it over the top and temps dropped a good 10c, just can't think of a way to wire it up and mount it.

Also tossing up the idea of reusing my H440 case, I can at least front mount the Kraken x61 and use the rear fan as a intake, but then the GTX1080 suffers.


----------



## djgar

I love my CaseLabs Magnum M8A but it's juuuust a bit cramped - those push-pull rads at the bottom take up some space. They do blow air in, but it's warm air after going through the rads


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I love my CaseLabs Magnum M8A but it's juuuust a bit cramped - those push-pull rads at the bottom take up some space. They do blow air in, but it's warm air after going through the rads


Just did a little getto mod here with cable ties.

Cable tied one of the 1500rpm Noctua's to the bottom RAD holes blowing towards the VRM's.
Now I have bottom intakes as well so there is fresh air coming up the case.



Idle VRM temps (still slowly coming down).


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Just did a little getto mod here with cable ties.
> 
> Cable tied one of the 1500rpm Noctua's to the bottom RAD holes blowing towards the VRM's.
> Now I have bottom intakes as well so there is fresh air coming up the case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle VRM temps (still slowly coming down).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! The creative mind at work


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Nice! The creative mind at work


After another 4x Overkill run of x265, VRM's topped out at 60c, better than the 66c it did before.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> After another 4x Overkill run of x265, VRM's topped out at 60c, better than the 66c it did before.


Beats mine


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Beats mine


Maybe that's something people are overlooking with the Strix's, could be why they are failing.


----------



## djgar

Insufficient air flow can be as much of a problem as insufficient cooling.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Insufficient air flow can be as much of a problem as insufficient cooling.


True, I'm guessing these huge cases need fans at higher RPM to move the air through..
I did really want to get a smaller mid tower case, but I haven't got around to it.

The H440 is looking better, but the intake airflow is crud.

I started using the stronger core feature, so I've got one core at 4.2Ghz.


----------



## djgar

Actually a larger case might give you more air to keep cool, yes you'd need more air movement but you might get better cooling effect. Somewhere there's a good compromise.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Just did a little getto mod here with cable ties.
> 
> Cable tied one of the 1500rpm Noctua's to the bottom RAD holes blowing towards the VRM's.
> Now I have bottom intakes as well so there is fresh air coming up the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Idle VRM temps (still slowly coming down).


yeah, this is really all the vrms need... a light breeze is sufficient to keep them under control... now, package temp is a different story.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Wow... that's pretty disheartening. Thanks for sharing that info.
> BTW - I'm not the one who was originally asking about Thunderbolt. It was HagbardCeline: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/15040#post_25881210


No worries. He is probably still reading my post...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, this is really all the vrms need... a light breeze is sufficient to keep them under control... now, package temp is a different story.


I cleaned it up a bit, found a smaller fan, it's just stuck on with blu-tack at the moment, VRM's still topped out at 60c, ambient is 27c.



These are the more reserved settings I've used along with temps, maybe one day I'll push it harder again















I used that thermal Grizzy Kryonaut, temps are no better than the Noctua stuff I used to use


----------



## Kimir

Noctua NT-H1 is good stuff too.
For a mere watercooler, Noctua NT-H1, Gelid GC Extreme and Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut are the best choices and the result will be identical but I found the later to be harder to apply correctly than the others. I had to redo my TIM job twice on the 5960X to get correct temp.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Noctua NT-H1 is good stuff too.
> For a mere watercooler, Noctua NT-H1, Gelid GC Extreme and Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut are the best choices and the result will be identical but I found the later to be harder to apply correctly than the others. I had to redo my TIM job twice on the 5960X to get correct temp.


Did you use that stupid spreader or just the pea size in the middle of the cpu.
The Kryonaut was horrible to apply with the spreader, don't know if I should try again with the pea size method..


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Did you use that stupid spreader or just the pea size in the middle of the cpu.
> The Kryonaut was horrible to apply with the spreader, don't know if I should try again with the pea size method..


The first time yeah, wasted a lot of tim with that, way too tick to be used (the thermal compound that is). Failed the 2nd attempt with pea size in the middle once because the block wouldn't go in the screw








3rd attempt, pea size while the CPU was still hot and job done. Maybe the CPU not being completely cooled down helped with the viscosity.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The first time yeah, wasted a lot of tim with that, way too tick to be used (the thermal compound that is). Failed the 2nd attempt with pea size in the middle once because the block wouldn't go in the screw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd attempt, pea size while the CPU was still hot and job done. Maybe the CPU not being completely cooled down helped with the viscosity.


The Noctua is so much easier to deal with, the Kryonaut was a lot thicker
I only got a couple of the smaller tubes of the Kryonaut to give it a try, temps aren't really that bad (posted them one page back), just don't know if I got a good spread happening there..lol.

Still got enough NT-H1 for one more application if all else fails..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> The Noctua is so much easier to deal with, the Kryonaut was a lot thicker
> I only got a couple of the smaller tubes of the Kryonaut to give it a try, temps aren't really that bad (posted them one page back), just don't know if I got a good spread happening there..lol.
> 
> Still got enough NT-H1 for one more application if all else fails..


lol - the TGK applicator goes right in the circular file.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - the TGK applicator goes right in the circular file.


That's for sure, I'm going to redo the application again soon.
I want to reroute the cables to the opposite side of the VRM's to allow more airflow from that little fan. (Which is working really well at the moment.)

Do you do the pea method, or pea plus a few dots in the corners too?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> That's for sure, I'm going to redo the application again soon.
> I want to reroute the cables to the opposite side of the VRM's to allow more airflow from that little fan. (Which is working really well at the moment.)
> 
> Do you do the pea method, or pea plus a few dots in the corners too?


just use a small pea size glob. If you have separate "globs" it's a recipe for air voids in the spread. I rock the block in a circular motion (light pressure) then radially tighten the screws. I think I have swapped 1151 cpus 15 times in the last two week. (at least)


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Do you do the pea method, or pea plus a few dots in the corners too?


Excuse the interruption, but I thought you might be interested in seeing an article from Puget Systems about "Thermal Paste Application Techniques"
https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/

Hope that helps...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just use a smallpea sie glob. If you have separate "globs" it's a recipe for air voids in the spread. I rock the block in a circular motion (light pressure) then radially tighten the screws. I think I have swapped 1151 cpus 15 times in the last two week. (at least)


Is that Socket 1151 CPUs or quantity 1151 CPUs?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Is that Socket 1151 CPUs or quantity 1151 CPUs?


good question, with some of these guys binning TRAYs of CPUs, ya never know. (the former







)


----------



## HagbardCeline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Wow... that's pretty disheartening. Thanks for sharing that info.
> BTW - I'm not the one who was originally asking about Thunderbolt. It was HagbardCeline: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/15040#post_25881210


Yeah, I decided to just live with USB 3.1 until I do a CPU/Mobo update in a couple years. Too bad.


----------



## Martin778

Dear Asus / OCN members, I am supposing the PWM controller on my X99D U3.1 is either broken or I am doing something totally wrong.
It didn't work on both Corsair 750D or 900D fans - the chassis fans keep running at 100%.
I can control the RPM in DC mode but it causes random shutdowns when I use 4-5 fans in total (CPU dan excluded)

PWM on CPU fan works fine though.

Look at my FanXpert screenshots:



Case fans. the graph looks the same for all of them (3x 120 and 1x 140mm)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Dear Asus / OCN members, I am supposing the PWM controller on my X99D U3.1 is either broken or I am doing something totally wrong.
> It didn't work on both Corsair 750D or 900D fans - the chassis fans keep running at 100%.
> I can control the RPM in DC mode but it causes random shutdowns when I use 4-5 fans in total (CPU dan excluded)
> 
> PWM on CPU fan works fine though.
> 
> Look at my FanXpert screenshots:
> 
> 
> 
> Case fans. the graph looks the same for all of them (3x 120 and 1x 140mm)


I assume you have these headers set to PWM in bios for the 4 pin fans connected?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Dear Asus / OCN members, I am supposing the PWM controller on my X99D U3.1 is either broken or I am doing something totally wrong.
> It didn't work on both Corsair 750D or 900D fans - the chassis fans keep running at 100%.
> I can control the RPM in DC mode but it causes random shutdowns when I use 4-5 fans in total (CPU dan excluded)
> 
> PWM on CPU fan works fine though.
> 
> Look at my FanXpert screenshots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case fans. the graph looks the same for all of them (3x 120 and 1x 140mm)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And make sure any one header does not exceed 1 amp total.


----------



## smke

do anny of you have this case frome caselabs MAGNUM TH10A if so i would like to ask some questions


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> do anny of you have this case frome caselabs MAGNUM TH10A if so i would like to ask some questions


You should ask here ...

case-labs


----------



## smke

the questions are on the MAGNUM TH10A if anny oe has this case did they have to get longer psu and sata cables wen putting the hdd s in the compartment behind the mouther board and did they have to get longer psu cabels to reach mouther board and hdd s


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> the questions are on the MAGNUM TH10A if anny oe has this case did they have to get longer psu and sata cables wen putting the hdd s in the compartment behind the mouther board and did they have to get longer psu cabels to reach mouther board and hdd s


There are a number of caselabs threads, more likely to get an answer there.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> the questions are on the MAGNUM TH10A if anny oe has this case did they have to get longer psu and sata cables wen putting the hdd s in the compartment behind the mouther board and did they have to get longer psu cabels to reach mouther board and hdd s


No, I did not have to purchase extended cables, depending where you mount your drives you may need longer sata cables but I didn't, I did purchase fan extension cables to run all rad fans from a fan controller


----------



## arrow0309

Hi, I'm a new owner of a new Asus X99M WS/SE (arriving from the Amazon today) and I just wanted to ask you if the last bios 3005 is OK, planning to do a bit of OC to the 6850k at 4.4ghz (should run with ~1.33v, the previous owner has confirmed it to me).
I'll continue to use my wc setup of 3 rads (Xspc RX360, 2x 240) and an EK Supremacy Evo.

Also the latest drivers from the Asus site are good / recommended, better than the latest Windows 10 or should I download even newer (IRST especially)?

Thanks


----------



## Heidi

A new Asus X99-A BIOS out!! 3505...Flasshed and my VRM is now at 56 degrees...used to be dead cold!


----------



## djgar

And a new Strix BIOS!

STRIX X99 GAMING BIOS 1504
1.Improve system performance
2.Add in turn-off function of LED under S3/S4/S5 status.
3.Fixed Samsung device (SM961, printer) issues.


----------



## invectus

Hello

Did u manage to actually update it?

It just says invalid bios file in bios when trying ez flash. Also tried Flashback button, I redownloaded the file twice to the usb just to make sure it wasnt file error.

When i search for update in AIsuite it does not find the new update.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> A new Asus X99-A BIOS out!! 3505...Flasshed and my VRM is now at 56 degrees...used to be dead cold!


Hm...I downloaded it, but came here to see if anybody had issues with it first. My VRMs are under water on my X99-A, so I probably wouldn't have noticed the VRM heat increase. Maybe I would be able to tell an uptick in fan speed... Have you investigated any further? Flashed back or anything to confirm it was the BIOS?
Quote:


> X99-A BIOS 3505
> 1.Improve System Performance.
> 2.Improved DRAM compatibility
> 3.Fixed TPM issue
> 4.Add in turn-off function of LED under S3/S4/S5 status.
> 5.Fixed Samsung device (SM961, printer) issues.


I was after that #1 and #2. I may try it anyway.


----------



## ValSidalv21

CPU Power Phase Control doesn't seem to be working for me on the new 3505 BIOS. No mater what I change it to in the BIOS, it stays on Standard in AI Suite 3.

On a side note, has anyone tried the new OCCT 4.5.0? It's brutal. I had to revise my 2+ years old overclock that was verified stable on the 4.4.2 version which was already one of the hardest to pass stability tests. I really wish I didn't check for a new version


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> CPU Power Phase Control doesn't seem to be working for me on the new 3505 BIOS. No mater what I change it to in the BIOS, it stays on Standard in AI Suite 3.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone tried the new OCCT 4.5.0? It's brutal. I had to revise my 2+ years old overclock that was verified stable on the 4.4.2 version which was already one of the hardest to pass stability tests. I really wish I didn't check for a new version


Standard is the only mode you should really need for phase control


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> CPU Power Phase Control doesn't seem to be working for me on the new 3505 BIOS. No mater what I change it to in the BIOS, it stays on Standard in AI Suite 3.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone tried the new OCCT 4.5.0? It's brutal. I had to revise my 2+ years old overclock that was verified stable on the 4.4.2 version which was already one of the hardest to pass stability tests. I really wish I didn't check for a new version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard is the only mode you should really need for phase control
Click to expand...

Even if Optimized gives you lower temps?


----------



## Heidi

Last nite when flashed my BIOS I also had an issue with flashback...but it went through without complaining using ez flash! But...
The very first thing I noticed was increased temp on my VRM...second, 10W more power consumption, doing nothing...and, performance side...saw nothing...
p.s.
forgot to mention...I am talking about non overclocked system, not even Asus optimized multicore...and, flashback not working anymore...


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> CPU Power Phase Control doesn't seem to be working for me on the new 3505 BIOS. No mater what I change it to in the BIOS, it stays on Standard in AI Suite 3.


Yes, exact same issue on X99-PRO and I do consider a +15C rise in VRM temperature at idle with all clocks stepped down to be a substantial and meaningful difference.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invectus*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Did u manage to actually update it?
> 
> It just says invalid bios file in bios when trying ez flash. Also tried Flashback button, I redownloaded the file twice to the usb just to make sure it wasnt file error.
> 
> When i search for update in AIsuite it does not find the new update.


I'm running on it now, did the Flashback button with the system off. Make sure you use the proper USB socket in the back.

One new thing threw me for a spin. Previously they had an M.2 / U.2 / Auto selection for the NVMe controller in the Onboard Devices section. When I stress test I use a SATA drive with Mint and Win 10, and disable the RAID and my M.2 setting this to U.2 mode drive.

Well now I can't disable the M.2 drive, and when Mint booted from the Windows option it booted the M.2 drive, not the SATA drive Windows. I re-installed Mint and now I have two Windows boot options. Of course when I select the NVMe option it boots the SATA Windows and when I select the SDB option it boots the M.2 Windows - keep'em guessing!







. At least I can do the thing now.

I did 80 mins GSAT for [email protected] but not tightened yet, and a quick 15 mins RB sanity check for 4500 / 3600 for now with previous voltages. I'll try some more stuff soon ...


----------



## Heidi

Flashback procedure done as per Asus recommendations...rename file into X99A.CAP, stick onto the FAT32, plug into green marked one and hold the button upon start blinking...all done well, but I couldn't flashback from 3505..I had to downgrade through EZ Flash...all done, works normal as expected, as before...10W less power and VRM at 34 degrees as before...we're talking about dead standard non clocked machine...later I'll do some more testing...


----------



## XTAC

I think it's clear the BIOS is stuck in standard VRM phase mode and the the temp difference is normal (or close to it) for that mode. It is likely your max VRM temps will be more or less the same, but like you I don't see the need to carry that extra VRM heat for the 6-8 hours a day I am reading or doing basic document management tasks. Time to roll back to 3402. Interesting on the name scheme "3505". I guess we missed the first 4 attempts.


----------



## invectus

strix x99 gaming: after flashing latest bios 15.01 I am unable to run the 5 way over clock program. PC just keeps crashing after 1 phase. Any ideas?


----------



## djgar

I stay away from OS-running OC software ... I'm old school paranoid


----------



## XTAC

Yes, I suppose I could have been a more helpful guinea pig and tried to run it on Extreme or the semi-manual VRM mode to see if it still went to standard. Also, probably should have uninstalled AI Suite to see if that, rather than the BIOS, is causing the phase locking. Either way, i think I'll wait it out on 3402 since there are no immediate tangible benefits for me on 3505.


----------



## invectus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I stay away from OS-running OC software ... I'm old school paranoid


I would too if I only knew how. There are so many settings to get used to. any advice?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Even if Optimized gives you lower temps?


http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/06/17/broadwell-e-overclocking-guide/

Or if using Haswell, the ASUS link in my sig in the OP.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invectus*
> 
> I would too if I only knew how. There are so many settings to get used to. any advice?


Read the post from Scone just above this one


----------



## DrFreeman35

Anyone have issues with M.2 disappearing after changes in BIOS? I have to unplug power from PSU and restart for M.2 to boot into windows. Only happens when I make changes in the BIOS, I'm using a RVE10. Thought I would ask here. Thanks


----------



## djgar

The only thing I noticed with my Strix's new BIOS I mentioned here ...

New BIOS


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> The only thing I noticed with my Strix's new BIOS I mentioned here ...
> 
> New BIOS


Thanks, I'll have to check my settings for my drives in the BIOS again, I'm not sure what is going on. Quite annoying, and I've seen quite a bit of people having their M.2 'disappear' from the Boot options in bios. No fix as of yet. Anyways thanks again.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/06/17/broadwell-e-overclocking-guide/
> 
> Or if using Haswell, the ASUS link in my sig in the OP.


+Rep
Nice guide for the beginning, I think I'll start with my 6850K on 4.3Ghz in adaptive (1.25v) mode and sync all cores (I don't see the turbo mode though)
Is there also a way to use a different core ratio (By Specific Core) in order to use the Turbo Max 3.0 at higher rates (like 4.5 max) and enjoy a different yet (gaming) efficient kind of OC (in the same temp range)?


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Thanks, I'll have to check my settings for my drives in the BIOS again, I'm not sure what is going on. Quite annoying, and I've seen quite a bit of people having their M.2 'disappear' from the Boot options in bios. No fix as of yet. Anyways thanks again.


Just remember when you flash the BIOS and bring up the initial defaults, CSM and a slew of other boot options will be enabled. It may or may not see your m.2 as the primary and tends to default the SATA 1 slot if given the chance. Even if it doesn't and you have been using the Windows Secure Boot feature, you may need to save your intended BIOS changes then restart and mash delete right back to the BIOS Boot screen to let the Boot Manager display properly. In the past, this seemed to be a non-issue, but I noticed during my 3402->3505->3402 transition last night I could not load Windows without going back to the BIOS a second time. No changes were necessary. It apparently just needed to reload with the Boot Manager in full control. If you are using secure boot, the only choice should be Windows Boot Manager (m.2 drive name). There might be some relation to whether you allow all your SATA connections to initialize or just the Boot Drive.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> +Rep
> Nice guide for the beginning, I think I'll start with my 6850K on 4.3Ghz in adaptive (1.25v) mode and sync all cores (I don't see the turbo mode though)
> Is there also a way to use a different core ratio (By Specific Core) in order to use the Turbo Max 3.0 at higher rates (like 4.5 max) and enjoy a different yet (gaming) efficient kind of OC (in the same temp range)?


Sort of. You can try and set a higher per core ratio for 2-3 cores and it would allow the clocks to jump up under 1-3 core loads. The problem is most DX12 games will use all the cores and that state will never exist. Really the same thing for most games and you would need to go back to some much older DX9 kind of stuff to find 2 core dominant games. Then of course that is kind of application where 4.3 or 4.5 won't make any difference and it can easily run whatever it is. The per core stuff doesn't quite work out for gaming.

You can use that or the Asus Tool to let it do single core desktop loads this way, but it is a little complicated and I would recommend you become fully familiar with your system's behavior before embarking down that path. It is a more complex arrangement and you may not reap any benefits from it.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> +Rep
> Nice guide for the beginning, I think I'll start with my 6850K on 4.3Ghz in adaptive (1.25v) mode and sync all cores (I don't see the turbo mode though)
> Is there also a way to use a different core ratio (By Specific Core) in order to use the Turbo Max 3.0 at higher rates (like 4.5 max) and enjoy a different yet (gaming) efficient kind of OC (in the same temp range)?
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of. You can try and set a higher per core ratio for 2-3 cores and it would allow the clocks to jump up under 1-3 core loads. The problem is most DX12 games will use all the cores and that state will never exist. Really the same thing for most games and you would need to go back to some much older DX9 kind of stuff to find 2 core dominant games. Then of course that is kind of application where 4.3 or 4.5 won't make any difference and it can easily run whatever it is. The per core stuff doesn't quite work out for gaming.
> 
> You can use that or the Asus Tool to let it do single core desktop loads this way, but it is a little complicated and I would recommend you become fully familiar with your system's behavior before embarking down that path. It is a more complex arrangement and you may not reap any benefits from it.
Click to expand...

Got it, so yeah, old school will probably (once again) be the best way for OC!
You may be right, however I'll gonna keep using the adaptive volt (and maybe some power savings in idle), tired of the fixed vcore and fixed freq (LLC1, no power savings at all) I'm using for about 2 years, gonna try something new and these cpu's will probably reach higher temps in full load (and surely more vcore) than my "golden" 4790K


----------



## djgar

Well, I got an easy 2 hrs. RB at 4500 / 3700 14-15-14-34CR1 no timing tweaking (that's next). I'm liking this 1504 BIOS.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Got it, so yeah, old school will probably (once again) be the best way for OC!
> You may be right, however I'll gonna keep using the adaptive volt (and maybe some power savings in idle), tired of the fixed vcore and fixed freq (LLC1, no power savings at all) I'm using for about 2 years, gonna try something new and these cpu's will probably reach higher temps in full load (and surely more vcore) than my "golden" 4790K


Sure, no reason not to use adaptive and some level of c-states. I certainly do and it has value since the bulk of my operational time is document analysis with little processing required. Besides, it is a whole lot easier to one-click your Windows Power Plan to Performance from the desktop, mid-game, whatever, than it to make BIOS adjustments to do the same thing. Also there are some other functions not accessible elsewhere that may benefit from the Performance Plan. That said, Intel's management of the power saving features is so much better these days. Even on the normal balanced plan, the clocks step up when they are supposed, down at the menu screen to drop some heat, and it is only in poorly optimized software that any difference can be seen.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Running a X99 Deluxe (Rev 1) and since I changed up some of my fan setup/layout I am not longer getting RPM info for my H105 Pump or fans in AI Suite 3.

I have the cable from the pump plugged into the CPU Fan header (White header) on the board and in the CPU Optional (Black header) I have the 2 pin(?) from a SilverStone PWM Fan Splitter which I have a bunch of fans run off of. I do have a 4 pin in the one jack on the splitter that does the polling so it should be getting the PWM info..

This is what I see.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Running a X99 Deluxe (Rev 1) and since I changed up some of my fan setup/layout I am not longer getting RPM info for my H105 Pump or fans in AI Suite 3.
> 
> I have the cable from the pump plugged into the CPU Fan header (White header) on the board and in the CPU Optional (Black header) I have the 2 pin(?) from a SilverStone PWM Fan Splitter which I have a bunch of fans run off of. I do have a 4 pin in the one jack on the splitter that does the polling so it should be getting the PWM info..
> 
> This is what I see.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's only connecting two pins to the MB, so no PWM signal is being reported.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> It's only connecting two pins to the MB, so no PWM signal is being reported.


That kinda defeats the purpose of it being a PWM fan splitter then.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> That kinda defeats the purpose of it being a PWM fan splitter then.


Indeed, but think of all the money they saved using 2 wires instead of 4 ...


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Running a X99 Deluxe (Rev 1) and since I changed up some of my fan setup/layout I am not longer getting RPM info for my H105 Pump or fans in AI Suite 3.
> 
> I have the cable from the pump plugged into the CPU Fan header (White header) on the board and in the CPU Optional (Black header) I have the 2 pin(?) from a SilverStone PWM Fan Splitter which I have a bunch of fans run off of. I do have a 4 pin in the one jack on the splitter that does the polling so it should be getting the PWM info..
> 
> This is what I see.


That is how it should look, with the Q-Fan set to Full Speed or disabled in the Advanced BIOS monitoring section. This is the preferred way to set up a 3 pin DC pump that needs a constant 12v in conjunction with AI Suite. If you don't set Full Speed/Disabled, it will still try and tune the pump during normal fan tuning as well as alter the speed for power saving reasons. Or you just hit one of the master fan settings by accident (Quiet. Turbo, etc). In my experience, it will only "grey out" when using it on CPU Fan. If you move it to a CHA header, it sometimes goes to that screen and other times remains adjustable, which it should not. That makes it a good reason to keep the DC pump on CPU fan.

Obviously, your PWM splitter is also getting the necessary 12v it needs from the OPT header, but there won't be any speed changes. That is all it needs for power, but unless you have some sort of in-line PWM control on the Silverstone, those fans will run at maximum.


----------



## invectus

what drivers do you usually download from the asus site for motherboards? chipset, ME, LAN, USB etc.. Is anything really needed specifically from asus at all or is windows 10 native drivers that are downloaded good enough?


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> That is how it should look, with the Q-Fan set to Full Speed or disabled in the Advanced BIOS monitoring section. This is the preferred way to set up a 3 pin DC pump that needs a constant 12v in conjunction with AI Suite. If you don't set Full Speed/Disabled, it will still try and tune the pump during normal fan tuning as well as alter the speed for power saving reasons. Or you just hit one of the master fan settings by accident (Quiet. Turbo, etc). In my experience, it will only "grey out" when using it on CPU Fan. If you move it to a CHA header, it sometimes goes to that screen and other times remains adjustable, which it should not. That makes it a good reason to keep the DC pump on CPU fan.
> 
> Obviously, your PWM splitter is also getting the necessary 12v it needs from the OPT header, but there won't be any speed changes. That is all it needs for power, but unless you have some sort of in-line PWM control on the Silverstone, those fans will run at maximum.


I'll have to check the BIOS settings but I use to get readings before I switched cases. I use to have the CPU_OPT jack running to the inbuild fan splitter/hub in the Phanteks Enthoo Primo and it reported RPM numbers just fine.

It's only after switching to this case and putting in the Silverstone PWM Hub that it's stopped reporting. I was under the impression the 2 pin was nothing but PWM data as it gets it's power from a SATA connector.


----------



## GRABibus

New BIOS : 1504

1.Improve system performance
2.Add in turn-off function of LED under S3/S4/S5 status.
3.Fixed Samsung device (SM961, printer) issues.

I am curious to see what "Improve system performance" means...

Waiting for feedbacks


----------



## SpeedyIV

Anyone tried new BIOS 1504 on an X99-Deluxe II? I have been running 1401 since mid November of last year. 1504 says (as always) "Improved Performance" and I am all for that but I don't need a self-induced headache. Also "Fixed Samsung SM961 issue". What issue? I have not taken the M.2 plunge yet but Amazon keeps having the 960pro 512GB in Stock - one day free delivery. I don't know how much longer I can hold out.

I am also hoping this new BIOS may increase my chances of getting my DRAM (G.Skill F4-3333C16Q-32gtzb) to 3200 stable. So far I have settled at 2666 as stability above this has been an issue.

I have not seen a lot of complaints about getting an M.2 drive running properly on Asus X99 series boards so I am hoping for a painless transition. My CPU is a 5820k so I may have some PCIe lane juggling to deal with but since I have gone back to a single GPU and back-burnered getting the Thunderbolt card to work, I should be able to get 4 lanes to the M.2 without too much difficulty (I hope). So BIOS 1504 - good to go?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Anyone tried new BIOS 1504 on an X99-Deluxe II? I have been running 1401 since mid November of last year. 1504 says (as always) "Improved Performance" and I am all for that but I don't need a self-induced headache. Also "Fixed Samsung SM961 issue". What issue? I have not taken the M.2 plunge yet but Amazon keeps having the 960pro 512GB in Stock - one day free delivery. I don't know how much longer I can hold out.
> 
> I am also hoping this new BIOS may increase my chances of getting my DRAM (G.Skill F4-3333C16Q-32gtzb) to 3200 stable. So far I have settled at 2666 as stability above this has been an issue.
> 
> I have not seen a lot of complaints about getting an M.2 drive running properly on Asus X99 series boards so I am hoping for a painless transition. My CPU is a 5820k so I may have some PCIe lane juggling to deal with but since I have gone back to a single GPU and back-burnered getting the Thunderbolt card to work, I should be able to get 4 lanes to the M.2 without too much difficulty (I hope). So BIOS 1504 - good to go?


This new Bios "Improve system *performance*".
Former Bioses say "Improve system *stability*".

I am running 1401 since 1 week only and I am fed up with retesting overclock afetr each BIOS updates.
This 1401 works well for me.
I could decrease SA voltage from 1.05V to 0.8V keeping same RAM stability.

So, I will wait for potential feedbacks here for 1504 and would like to see which kind of performances are improved..(Maybe RAM performances, as higher values in Aida64 "RAM and Cache performance" test...?).


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> I'll have to check the BIOS settings but I use to get readings before I switched cases. I use to have the CPU_OPT jack running to the inbuild fan splitter/hub in the Phanteks Enthoo Primo and it reported RPM numbers just fine.
> 
> It's only after switching to this case and putting in the Silverstone PWM Hub that it's stopped reporting. I was under the impression the 2 pin was nothing but PWM data as it gets it's power from a SATA connector.


That may be true for the Silverstone and I don't have one, so I can't comment further.

If you had previously set the H105 header to 100% by manually moving all the dots up instead of using "Full Speed/Disabled", it would be still be tunable with AI Suite. Same thing if you used any other header besides CPU fan. Frankly, it is not exactly a lock down system. I generally switch out my fans monthly and do a lot of testing for other people with one of my rigs, so I have set the BIOS and run AI Suite hundreds of times. It does not always do exactly what is supposed to do and every now and then the CPU header appears to be tunable when it is disabled in the BIOS. Just one of those things with this program. However, the short answer to your original question is that is normal and reverting to prior BIOS versions should have no bearing. If you want it to be tunable for whatever reason, set it to a manual 100% in Q-fan. That would allow you to nip a little voltage off the top if you are having pump motor noise issues or something else. Just mind your AI Suite based power saving functions and don't use the universal presets for fan control from the mini menu on the task bar. (quiet, turbo, etc)


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> That may be true for the Silverstone and I don't have one, so I can't comment further.
> 
> If you had previously set the H105 header to 100% by manually moving all the dots up instead of using "Full Speed/Disabled", it would be still be tunable with AI Suite. Same thing if you used any other header besides CPU fan. Frankly, it is not exactly a lock down system. I generally switch out my fans monthly and do a lot of testing for other people with one of my rigs, so I have set the BIOS and run AI Suite hundreds of times. It does not always do exactly what is supposed to do and every now and then the CPU header appears to be tunable when it is disabled in the BIOS. Just one of those things with this program. However, the short answer to your original question is that is normal and reverting to prior BIOS versions should have no bearing. If you want it to be tunable for whatever reason, set it to a manual 100% in Q-fan. That would allow you to nip a little voltage off the top if you are having pump motor noise issues or something else. Just mind your AI Suite based power saving functions and don't use the universal presets for fan control from the mini menu on the task bar. (quiet, turbo, etc)


Basically what I'm trying to do is control the fans separate from the pump.

I'm fine with the pump going 100% all the time but the fans I have on the rad, I'd like to be able to control those.

I've noticed that the "CPU_OPT" in AI Suite reports RPM numbers but I can't adjust them or set a fan curve. If need be I can just move the fan hub cable to a chassis fan header and leave just the pump on the CPU header with the CPU_OPT empty.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Basically what I'm trying to do is control the fans separate from the pump.
> 
> I'm fine with the pump going 100% all the time but the fans I have on the rad, I'd like to be able to control those.
> 
> I've noticed that the "CPU_OPT" in AI Suite reports RPM numbers but I can't adjust them or set a fan curve. If need be I can just move the fan hub cable to a chassis fan header and leave just the pump on the CPU header with the CPU_OPT empty.


Hello

CPU_OPT has never been independently adjustable. It is slaved to the primary CPU fan header.


----------



## Desolutional

I would update, but really can't be bothered to put all my settings back in again at the moment.

I do hope "Improved DRAM compatibility" means good things.

Been a good half a year since a BIOS update.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> Just remember when you flash the BIOS and bring up the initial defaults, CSM and a slew of other boot options will be enabled. It may or may not see your m.2 as the primary and tends to default the SATA 1 slot if given the chance. Even if it doesn't and you have been using the Windows Secure Boot feature, you may need to save your intended BIOS changes then restart and mash delete right back to the BIOS Boot screen to let the Boot Manager display properly. In the past, this seemed to be a non-issue, but I noticed during my 3402->3505->3402 transition last night I could not load Windows without going back to the BIOS a second time. No changes were necessary. It apparently just needed to reload with the Boot Manager in full control. If you are using secure boot, the only choice should be Windows Boot Manager (m.2 drive name). There might be some relation to whether you allow all your SATA connections to initialize or just the Boot Drive.


Thanks, I have CSM enabled. I will disable it and see if that makes a difference. I'll do some research on CSM, I thought I was supposed to set everything to UEFI first and leave on. I'm a new to all of this, thank you for taking the time to explain this.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> CPU_OPT has never been independently adjustable. It is slaved to the primary CPU fan header.


That's what I use to report the pump speed using the tach wire only, with the pump volts direct to the PS, and the rad fans on the CPU header.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Thanks, I have CSM enabled. I will disable it and see if that makes a difference. I'll do some research on CSM, I thought I was supposed to set everything to UEFI first and leave on. I'm a new to all of this, thank you for taking the time to explain this.


OK, but be careful. If you have been using CSM all along, then disabling now may cause complications.

I was assuming you were not using it, but it was enabled automatically on the BIOS flash.

What tends to happen is people migrate their OS from drive to drive over time, sometimes from far enough back it was a legacy OS. Most people moved into secure boot with Win10, but there is nothing forcing that on you. If you have been using CSM enabled, and UEFI first priority, I would continue to use those settings. Set them that way, then save and exit, mash delete to get back to the BIOS. Then make sure your boot order is still correct. You may need to change priorities (the drive order) just below. Also, you can try manually selecting the m.2 from the list at the bottom to boot. Is it still missing?


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> OK, but be careful. If you have been using CSM all along, then disabling now may cause complications.
> 
> I was assuming you were not using it, but it was enabled automatically on the BIOS flash.
> 
> What tends to happen is people migrate their OS from drive to drive over time, sometimes from far enough back it was a legacy OS. Most people moved into secure boot with Win10, but there is nothing forcing that on you. If you have been using CSM enabled, and UEFI first priority, I would continue to use those settings. Set them that way, then save and exit, mash delete to get back to the BIOS. Then make sure your boot order is still correct. You may need to change priorities (the drive order) just below. Also, you can try manually selecting the m.2 from the list at the bottom to boot. Is it still missing?


No it is showing up now, I have tried installing the Samsung NVME Driver 2.1, but for some reason it still shows the old microsoft one in Device Manager. I am not sure if that is a problem, or is supposed to be that way? It is showing up, and I left CSM on as you said......So I will do some testing and try different ways of making sure it remains in the boot order. Thanks

Pics of Samsung Magician and Device Manager


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mad Monk

Good day all,

I found Bits Power Thor series has a mono-block for the X-99E WS.

I have tried emailing Asus and Bits Power to find out if the dimensions and placement points on the X-99E WS are the same as the X-99E WS / 3.1 USB board. So the question is, can I use the Bits Power Thor mono-block on the X-99E WS / 3.1 USB MB?

If you can spare the time your thoughts and insights would be appreciated.

Under for what it is worth, when I saw these MBs under FLIR I very much want to cool the VRM and PLX chip.

Cheers,

Mad Monk


----------



## Jpmboy

Does anyone know if the SupremeFX Hi Fi DAC that comes with the R5E-10 would work with the ASUS R4BE?

NVM - works perfectly! (and sounds great)


----------



## Intel8888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invectus*
> 
> what drivers do you usually download from the asus site for motherboards? chipset, ME, LAN, USB etc.. Is anything really needed specifically from asus at all or is windows 10 native drivers that are downloaded good enough?


The only custom drivers I installed were Intel's chipset and Samsung's NVME drivers. The rest are Windows' native.


----------



## con6r

Hello, the Bluetooth on my x99 deluxe isn't working. I installed the latest win 10 driver from the Asus website but all I get in device manager is a device called "bcm20702a0" that says it hasn't been installed correctly. There are no Bluetoot connectivity options in settings or control panel either. Any fixes? Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Hello, the Bluetooth on my x99 deluxe isn't working. I installed the latest win 10 driver from the Asus website but all I get in device manager is a device called "bcm20702a0" that says it hasn't been installed correctly. There are no Bluetoot connectivity options in settings or control panel either. Any fixes? Thanks


insert the dvd/usb that came with the MB right click on the device in dev manager> update driver and point the search tool to the dvd/usb. let it search...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> No it is showing up now, I have tried installing the Samsung NVME Driver 2.1, but *for some reason it still shows the old microsoft one in Device Manager*. I am not sure if that is a problem, or is supposed to be that way? It is showing up, and I left CSM on as you said......So I will do some testing and try different ways of making sure it remains in the boot order. Thanks
> 
> Pics of Samsung Magician and Device Manager
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The Samsung driver shows in the Storage Controller device, not the Disk drive device.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Bios 3505 is really good so far. Increased Read score in Aida64 by 2000 points (Jumped from 63,000 to around 65,000) using XMP non-tweaked timings.
As for the VRMs they have been always like that to me, idle at 55 C and load around 65 C, this BIOS didn't seem to change anything, I didn't play around CPU/ Memory Power Phase settings though, the Auto/ Standard was always sufficient for my OCs.


----------



## Desolutional

Not tested performance yet, but BIOS 3505 seems stable with my previous settings. Will have to do the benchmark after testing stability fully, to see if my AIDA score improves.

As for my VRMs, I get maximum load temps of 65C, and idles around 45C. They're good up to 85C IIRC.


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> New BIOS : 1504
> 
> 1.Improve system performance
> 2.Add in turn-off function of LED under S3/S4/S5 status.
> 3.Fixed Samsung device (SM961, printer) issues.
> 
> I am curious to see what "Improve system performance" means...
> 
> Waiting for feedbacks


Just a point of reference...

The previous ASUS X99 Deluxe II BIOS, version 1401, was released on November 15, 2016. The newest (as I write this) version 1504 was released on March 10, 2017. That's a span of 3 months, 3 weeks, 5 days.

I too am looking forward to anyone's feedback regarding the improved system performance component of this BIOS update for the ASUS X99 Deluxe II motherboard.


----------



## djgar

The 1504 Strix BIOS gave me a fairly easy 4550 / 3740 @ DDR4-3438 14-15-14-34CR1 with tightened timings. First RB run BSOD'd after 7 minutes, but upping the vccsa offset from .25 to .27 yielded much better - I got bored after 2 hours and stopped. VDIMM should be lower - 1.40 was the setting for a 4500 / 3467 run that also passed GSAT.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> I too am looking forward to anyone's feedback regarding the improved system performance component of this BIOS update for the ASUS X99 Deluxe II motherboard.


Remember that "improved system performance" could apply to HW-E, BW-E or both of them.

Might be down to drivers or something else, but my DPC latency has improved. Like I said, "might be". My voltages for stability haven't changed.


----------



## XTAC

With my snow day, I did a little testing. I uninstalled AI Suite, cleansed, restarted, then began the BIOS Flash using IO panel key to initiate it.

ASUS X99 PRO - In the new 3505 BIOS, all CPU Power Phase controls are broken. If reverts to "Standard" regardless of whether you set Optimized, Extreme, or any of the Manual Settings (regular to very fast). I then installed AI Suite so I could see the current power state and also try to influence it from the program. Same results: All standard, all the time. Flashed back to 3402 and all is normal again with full control over all BIOS settings. This is the third time for the 3402 -> 3505 flash, so I am comfortable ruling out an update error. This was done on the Optimized Defaults, save the Power Phase and setting my water pump to run at 100%. I then repeated it all with my standard overclock, where I am more familiar with all of the VRM temperatures for the various phase settings.

It's kind of hard to believe this slipped through the testing protocols on all of the internal versions 3501-3504 and now the public release. If this is deliberate, we need a slightly more elaborate explanation than the normally very thorough update notes.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Very thorough update notes? I assume you are being sarcastic







All I ever see is some meaningless marketing jive like "Improves System Performance" or "Improves System Stability". Both statements are optimistic but useless. Asus (and the others) should try looking at an Intel Errata sheet or even what is typically released with a software update from a major company. They will actually tell you what they changed and why. I have never seen a BIOS update description with any actual useful,detailed information in it at all. So the brave ones download and flash it, hope it doesn't break anything that used to work, then go on an Easter egg hunt looking for additions or improvements. Why don't they just list what they changed or added, where, and why?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Very thorough update notes? I assume you are being sarcastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I ever see is some meaningless marketing jive like "Improves System Performance" or "Improves System Stability". Both statements are optimistic but useless. Asus (and the others) should try looking at an Intel Errata sheet or even what is typically released with a software update from a major company. They will actually tell you what they changed and why. I have never seen a BIOS update description with any actual useful,detailed information in it at all. So the brave ones download and flash it, hope it doesn't break anything that used to work, then go on an Easter egg hunt looking for additions or improvements. Why don't they just list what they changed or added, where, and why?


The take away from that is; if your system is working to your satisfaction, don't flash. The more recent release notes are less vague. Normally what is always listed are the items that involve compatibility. When it comes to rules changing for timing tables or voltage rules - what works best for some users might not work in favor for others, so listing deeper changes sets out to create more questions than it answers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> T*he take away from that is; if your system is working to your satisfaction, don't flash*. The more recent release notes are less vague. Normally what is always listed are the items that involve compatibility. When it comes to rules changing for timing tables or voltage rules - what works best for some users might not work in favor for others, so listing deeper changes sets out to create more questions than it answers.


this is such sage advice... no matter how many times said.


----------



## djgar

But ... but ... that's no fun! Where's the thrill, the adventure???


----------



## Desolutional

I flash cause I like living life on the edge.









So far all my X99 flashes seem to have kept "good". In the past I suffered from failed POSTs, etc. but ASUS seem to be doing some good with each update - as to what that good is, only the engineers will know I suppose given the vague changelogs.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I flash cause I like living life on the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If I looked back at your past posts in this thread post flash, then edge of stability would be closer to the truth


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If I looked back at your past posts in this thread post flash, then edge of stability would be closer to the truth


Yes indeed, the true edge of OC is the edge of stability ... step right to the edge, then back off a bit


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If I looked back at your past posts in this thread post flash, then edge of stability would be closer to the truth


----------



## XTAC

That advice may ring true for those trying to steal every last ounce of capability, but I am not sure how it applies to breaking or disabling an essential motherboard management tool for a board that is getting into the later stages of its life. It is not like we are going to see frequent BIOS updates at this point, so it seems a bit strange to have this kind of mishap in a well developed product. Flaky BIOS jokes don't seem as amusing 2.5 years into the product cycle.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> That advice may ring true for those trying to steal every last ounce of capability, but I am not sure how it applies to breaking or disabling an essential motherboard management tool for a board that is getting into the later stages of its life. It is not like we are going to see frequent BIOS updates at this point, so it seems a bit strange to have this kind of mishap in a well developed product. Flaky BIOS jokes don't seem as amusing 2.5 years into the product cycle.


You're confusing a way of being or an attitude with advice - nobody is advising you to do this, we're merely explaining our particular approach.

And maybe the situation is not in every board ...


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> You're confusing a way of being or an attitude with advice - nobody is advising you to do this, we're merely explaining our particular approach.
> 
> And maybe the situation is not in every board ...


No, I posted my findings for one particular motherboard and asked for explanation or comment from Asus regarding the power phase management issue. It was followed by the classic 'don't fix what ain't broken' comment (BIOS version) which was preceded by 'you don't need it anyway' remark. Other people have reported the issue. You are each welcome to run through any reasonable testing scenario with your own boards and time, then share your results. Or you can just ignore it. Either way, burying the issue with this kind of rhetoric is not helpful to anyone hoping for more information.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> No, I posted my findings for one particular motherboard and asked for explanation or comment from Asus regarding the power phase management issue. It was followed by the classic 'don't fix what ain't broken' comment (BIOS version) which was preceded by 'you don't need it anyway' remark. Other people have reported the issue. You are each welcome to run through any reasonable testing scenario with your own boards and time, then share your results. Or you can just ignore it. Either way, burying the issue with this kind of rhetoric is not helpful to anyone hoping for more information.


We're not burying anything, we're commenting on two different things, overclocking and reporting problems. I fortunately haven't had problems with my BIOS, and if you do then yes you should report it. We were commenting on problems brought about by overclocking to an unstable state, not problems brought about by a BIOS bug. Cool down, friend!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> But ... but ... that's no fun! *Where's the thrill, the adventure*???


....the sphincter relaxing moment when 00 appears on the q-code.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> We're not burying anything, we're commenting on two different things, overclocking and reporting problems. I fortunately haven't had problems with my BIOS, and if you do then yes you should report it. We were commenting on problems brought about by overclocking to an unstable state, not problems brought about by a BIOS bug. Cool down, friend!


I am not sure why you think the above statement is hostile or that I am speaking directly to you. The 'rhetoric' is clearly marked and easily traced to its origin. You are not the author and I certainly don't care who banters back and forth in the forum. You have misread the context twice and pulled me into yours.. I was trying to remove myself from it. Don't confuse the word rhetoric with banter. One is deliberate and purposeful. The other is just people having fun.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ....the sphincter relaxing moment when 00 appears on the q-code.


As in "Oh, Oh" ...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> I am not sure why you think the above statement is hostile or that I am speaking directly to you. The 'rhetoric' is clearly marked and easily traced to its origin. You are not the author and I certainly don't care who banters back and forth in the forum. You have misread the context twice and pulled me into yours.. I was trying to remove myself from it. Don't confuse the word rhetoric with banter. One is deliberate and purposeful. The other is just people having fun.


Then I must apologize. Your comment was right after our banter with no quote, so I (apparently wrongly) assumed it was a comment on our posts. Hope you get your problem solved.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> No, I posted my findings for one particular motherboard and asked for explanation or comment from Asus regarding the power phase management issue.


For what it's worth, I don't have the "Optimized" phase issue on my X99 Deluxe, so I believe it may be isolated to your motherboard model. I think ASUS tests all motherboards, and then only after testing all models does it simultaneously release the BIOS updates for all boards.


----------



## XTAC

Thank you, it is worth something. In this thread we have my Pro, a X99-A (I), and one unspecified. In other forums, I save seen two X99A's and another Pro. Since the X99A and Pro are essentially the same board with more or less the same power management system, it's not surprising they have the same issues. I can't decide if I am pleased or fearful you don't see the issue on the Deluxe. I imagine if everyone had it, this might come to a swift resolution and it would probably be a software glitch. If it is limited to A/Pro VRM systems, then that might mean the problem has a physical nature to it and that is something to be concerned about.

I am curious if any one running a X99 Strix is able to change their power phase. I had assumed the Strix was build on the A/Pro platform with ROG badges, but I don't know that for sure.

I would also be curious if any one on A (II) has this issue, both in terms of scope of the problem, but also to hint whether the series II A/Strix boards have a different power management system than series I.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> Thank you, It is worth something. In this thread we have my Pro, a X99-A (I), and one unspecified. In other forums, I save seen two X99A's and another Pro. Since the X99A and Pro are essentially the same board with more or less the same power management system, it's not surprising they have the same issues. I can't decide if I am pleased or fearful you don't see the issue on the Deluxe. I imagine if everyone had it, this might come to a swift resolution and it would probably be a software glitch. If it is limited to A/Pro VRM systems, then that might mean the problem has a physical nature to it and that is something to be concerned about.
> 
> *I am curious if any one running a X99 Strix is able to change their power phase.* I had assumed the Strix was build on the A/Pro platform with ROG badges, but I don't know that for sure.
> 
> I would also be curious if any one on A (II) has this issue, both in terms of scope of the problem, but also to hint whether the series II A/Strix boards have a different power management system than series I.


I've been running on Optimized for both CPU & DRAM. I just rebooted, switched to Standard, rebooted and the new settings were there, then switched back to Optimized with no problems. Some of the power management components do vary with the board models.

Could it be an interaction with some other setting you have?


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Could it be an interaction with some other setting you have?


I considered that, but I don't have anything that digs that deeply into those kinds of operations. I've left AI Suite uninstalled and scrubbed out, but I have been running it for two years. Also, I can flip back and forth from the prior 3402 to 3505 and the issue is tied to the latest version.

That is interesting about the Strix. From a board layout perspective, it is nearly identical to the Pro and I thought they were more or less the same at the nuts and bolts level. Perhaps it is different or there is a software glitch written into the A/Pro versions. I assumed those would be different, but I just pulled up the A (I) BIOS version history and it matches my Pro exactly. Good chance it is a near clone. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Silent Scone

You can put in a support request locally to see if they can look into it for you. Although, the bottom line is phase control can be entirely left up to the board. There is no detriment to overclocking by leaving CPU phase control this way or in Standard mode.


----------



## XTAC

I contacted Asus 8 days ago with no response as of yet. Previous experiences with their tech support have been less than enlightening, so I don't expect that to go anywhere. It also is not an isolated issue and has several reports across a specific motherboard model, so this isn't going to be something Asus phone representative is capable of handling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> "There is no detriment to overclocking by leaving CPU phase control this way or in Standard mode.


Your assumption is the VRM module is behaving normally while in Standard mode. While I keep describing it as "stuck in standard mode", I don't have an oscilloscope and a way to measure what it is really doing. None of the other phase controls work at all, including the AUTO mode. While the evidence presented this afternoon perhaps may lean toward a board specific programming error in the last BIOS, we don't know that there isn't a physical aspect to the problem. What if it is not properly shifting frequencies at all while under load? This would probably be reflected as a large temperature rise and I do monitor my VRM temps, but not continuously and not while using certain kinds of software. Either way, there is some sort of VRM control error and that is serious enough not take chances on the current BIOS, at least for A and Pro owners.

Obviously I can and have rolled back to the prior BIOS, but ignoring the problem is not a solution. The optimized VRM phase program has a value to me and I wonder how many people would casually ignore a BIOS version that broke adaptive voltage, speedstep, or C-states. Would you use it at all? Of course what I really want is for someone to fix it and it seems I need to call more attention to it to prompt a response from Asus.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> Thank you, it is worth something. In this thread we have my Pro, a X99-A (I), and one unspecified. In other forums, I save seen two X99A's and another Pro. Since the X99A and Pro are essentially the same board with more or less the same power management system, it's not surprising they have the same issues. I can't decide if I am pleased or fearful you don't see the issue on the Deluxe. I imagine if everyone had it, this might come to a swift resolution and it would probably be a software glitch. If it is limited to A/Pro VRM systems, then that might mean the problem has a physical nature to it and that is something to be concerned about.
> 
> I am curious if any one running a X99 Strix is able to change their power phase. I had assumed the Strix was build on the A/Pro platform with ROG badges, but I don't know that for sure.
> 
> I would also be curious if any one on A (II) has this issue, both in terms of scope of the problem, but also to hint whether the series II A/Strix boards have a different power management system than series I.


I have an A-II but have not Updated to 1504 ...just found it this morning and came here for a quick read to see if I should flash it or not ???

Think I missed part of the convo though as I have been using Optimised I think for the last few revisions , I can check later if you tell me what is is you want to know....

KB.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> I contacted Asus 8 days ago with no response as of yet. Previous experiences with their tech support have been less than enlightening, so I don't expect that to go anywhere. It also is not an isolated issue and has several reports across a specific motherboard model, so this isn't going to be something Asus phone representative is capable of handling.
> Your assumption is the VRM module is behaving normally while in Standard mode. While I keep describing it as "stuck in standard mode", I don't have an oscilloscope and a way to measure what it is really doing. None of the other phase controls work at all, including the AUTO mode. While the evidence presented this afternoon perhaps may lean toward a board specific programming error in the last BIOS, we don't know that there isn't a physical aspect to the problem. What if it is not properly shifting frequencies at all while under load? This would probably be reflected as a large temperature rise and I do monitor my VRM temps, but not continuously and not while using certain kinds of software. Either way, there is some sort of VRM control error and that is serious enough not take chances on the current BIOS, at least for A and Pro owners.
> 
> Obviously I can and have rolled back to the prior BIOS, but ignoring the problem is not a solution. The optimized VRM phase program has a value to me and I wonder how many people would casually ignore a BIOS version that broke adaptive voltage, speedstep, or C-states. Would you use it at all? Of course what I really want is for someone to fix it and it seems I need to call more attention to it to prompt a response from Asus.


The same assumption is applicable when in any mode, you do not know what is occurring in regards to phase shedding, but I won't try to sway you from your path.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The same assumption is applicable when in any mode, you do not know what is occurring in regards to phase shedding, but I won't try to sway you from your path.


No, the current BIOS for some models has a problem relating to VRM management. That is not a trivial piece of the motherboard. Why would you risk using it all, even if the Standard mode is working correctly? The prior BIOS has 5 months of use and it known to work effectively and still does. There is no choice to be made.

Each time a comment relating to this issue pops up, you have made your opinion known and you downplay the importance. Who do you think you are helping? Anyone in their right mind would roll back to the prior BIOS. You are suggesting they ignore it. Will you be covering any damage to their boards? I would think not. This thread isn't about you. You shouldn't feel compelled to respond to every post. Clearly people are trying to gather information and assess the issue. Why do you keep trying to derail that process?


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I have an A-II but have not Updated to 1504 ...just found it this morning and came here for a quick read to see if I should flash it or not ???
> 
> Think I missed part of the convo though as I have been using Optimised I think for the last few revisions , I can check later if you tell me what is is you want to know....
> 
> KB.


No one with a series II X99 has reported a problem with this issue thus far and it seems to be limited to the original A and PRO that share a BIOS. If you do decide to update, please share any information you have.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> I contacted Asus 8 days ago with no response as of yet. Previous experiences with their tech support have been less than enlightening, so I don't expect that to go anywhere. It also is not an isolated issue and has several reports across a specific motherboard model, so this isn't going to be something Asus phone representative is capable of handling.
> Your assumption is the VRM module is behaving normally while in Standard mode. While I keep describing it as "stuck in standard mode", *I don't have an oscilloscope and a way to measure what it is really doing*. None of the other phase controls work at all, including the AUTO mode. While the evidence presented this afternoon perhaps may lean toward a board specific programming error in the last BIOS, we don't know that there isn't a physical aspect to the problem. *What if it is not properly shifting frequencies at all while under load?* This would probably be reflected as a large temperature rise and I do monitor my VRM temps, but not continuously and not while using certain kinds of software. Either way, there is some sort of VRM control error and that is serious enough not take chances on the current BIOS, at least for A and Pro owners.
> 
> Obviously I can and have rolled back to the prior BIOS, but ignoring the problem is not a solution. The optimized VRM phase program has a value to me and I wonder how many people would casually ignore a BIOS version that broke adaptive voltage, speedstep, or C-states. Would you use it at all? Of course what I really want is for someone to fix it and it seems I need to call more attention to it to prompt a response from Asus.


Hello

As you are concerned about the mode of VRM operation an oscilloscope is not the correct tool for this endeavor. A proper logic probe wired to the controller would provide the information needed. If such things such as phase saturation, output switching reaction time or signal integrity were the topic of interest an oscilloscope would be the correct tool to use. And VRM switching frequency is independent of the mode selected so I'm not sure why that was even commented on. This discussion illustrates my push for the last couple of years to do away with some of these BIOS options. Few fully understand what the settings do and end up doing more harm than good when the settings are used as just gadgets to play with.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> As you are concerned about the mode of VRM operation an oscilloscope is not the correct tool for this endeavor. A proper logic probe wired to the controller would provide the information needed. If such things such as phase saturation, output switching reaction time or signal integrity were the topic of interest an oscilloscope would be the correct tool to use. And VRM switching frequency is independent of the mode selected so I'm not sure why that was even commented on. This discussion illustrates my push for the last couple of years to do away with some of these BIOS options. Few fully understand what the settings do and end up doing more harm than good when the settings are used as just gadgets to play with.


Why dont they just go ahead and dumb it down to the auto OC and just remove all user options...we are just going to mess it up, right?

Nobody knows these things when they get started, we tinker, occasionally break things, and learn along the way. I have killed some hardware in the pursuit of fulfilled curiosity. You obviously have a wealth of knowledge of the inner workings of what goes on in our little bench and porn boxes. I personally would be grateful if you were more open to sharing the information with us, instead of hoarding it, and colluding with manufacturers to take all the shiny knobs and big red buttons away. You could be a hero dude!


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> As you are concerned about the mode of VRM operation an oscilloscope is not the correct tool for this endeavor. A proper logic probe wired to the controller would provide the information needed. If such things such as phase saturation, output switching reaction time or signal integrity were the topic of interest an oscilloscope would be the correct tool to use. And VRM switching frequency is independent of the mode selected so I'm not sure why that was even commented on. This discussion illustrates my push for the last couple of years to do away with some of these BIOS options. Few fully understand what the settings do and end up doing more harm than good when the settings are used as just gadgets to play with.


No, I am not using a oscilloscope or any other tool to try and solve the issue. That is Asus' job. That was a deliberately absurd response to someone who was trying to derail the purpose of the conversation. My goal was to gather information as how many or which boards are affected and try and hope for some acknowledgement there is an issue from Asus. The response I was looking for was, "Thank you, we will take a look at that." That's all. This is not a discussion about the merits of Optimized vs Standard vs Manual power phase management, its operational behavior, or the future of Asus. A main BIOS feature is not properly working on my board. I have and am reporting it.

"The 3505 BIOS does not allow me to effectively change the power phase option on a Asus X99-PRO motherboard. All Standard, Optimized, Auto, and Manual are available, but none of them actually work once loaded. Based on the resulting temperatures and the Digi+ readout in AI Suite, it remains on Standard Power Phase. Several other people have noted this as well, thus far all on A(I) or Pro models. Reverting back to the 3402 BIOS resolves the issue."

Do you think you can pass that along?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> This is not a discussion about the merits of Optimized vs Standard vs Manual power phase management, its operational behavior, or the future of Asus. A main BIOS feature is not properly working on my board. I have and am reporting it.


So to be clear then you don't understand the merits or downsides of the presets, but want to use a particular setting regardless. Hope you get the answer you're looking for.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> So to be clear then you don't understand the merits or downsides of the presets, but want to use a particular setting regardless. Hope you get the answer you're looking for.


No, I understand what the modes do and have used them all at various points in time for a variety of reasons. As I have stated multiple times now, I am reporting a BIOS error and looking to see if others are experiencing this issue. This is not a discussion of which mode is better or worse and it wouldn't matter if I preferred standard. If a key BIOS function is not working properly, I am not going to use that version of the BIOS, even if it does not affect my direct usage. If you loaded a new BIOS and adaptive and offset voltage were broken, would you continue on saying, "well I was going to used manual anyway"? Or would you possibly wait to see how large or threatening the problem was and if a fix might be coming?

Your actions are transparent. You don't see any reason to use the Optimized setting and have attempted to deliberately squelch the discussion each time it appears. I am not sure why you think you are entitled to decide which features of the motherboard other people use. This was never anything more than a bug report and you have tried to inject your influence into that process. Personally, I think you should do some self analysis as to your motives, but frankly I'll settle for silence.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> No, I understand what the modes do and have used them all at various points in time for a variety of reasons. As I have stated multiple times now, I am reporting a BIOS error and looking to see if others are experiencing this issue. This is not a discussion of which mode is better or worse and it wouldn't matter if I preferred standard. If a key BIOS function is not working properly, I am not going to use that version of the BIOS, even if it does not affect my direct usage. If you loaded a new BIOS and adaptive and offset voltage were broken, would you continue on saying, "well I was going to used manual anyway"? Or would you possibly wait to see how large or threatening the problem was and if a fix might be coming?
> 
> Your actions are transparent. You don't see any reason to use the Optimized setting and have attempted to deliberately squelch the discussion each time it appears. I am not sure why you think you are entitled to decide which features of the motherboard other people use. This was never anything more than a bug report and you have tried to inject your influence into that process. Personally, I think you should do some self analysis as to your motives, but frankly I'll settle for silence.


You attacked a post I made about users not having to change this setting, and even within all the drivel you aren't able to refute that.

The irony of your post is that adaptive does not function 100% either, but then you'll have to pester Intel for an explanation and try to tell them how to suck eggs whilst having a cabbage in your own mouth much like you are with this conundrum you find yourself in.

I do understand what you are trying to say, but that doesn't mean Praz or myself or anyone else have to agree you have a valid concern. After all, we use the boards too - I'd love to hear how changing this setting between workflow is critical to you, perhaps you can pm me with that one lol.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You attacked a post I made about users not having to change this setting *[where?]*, and even within all the drivel you aren't able to refute that.
> 
> I do understand what you are trying to say, but that doesn't mean Praz or myself or anyone else have to agree you have a valid concern. After all, we use the boards too - I'd love to hear how changing this setting between workflow is critical to you, perhaps you can pm me with that one lol.


I think you made the point nicely. "I know you are trying to report a problem, but I don't think your issue matters, so I am going to belittle anyone who tries to discuss it." I do prefer the Optimized Power Phase Setting. During the largest part of the day while my PC is doing nothing more that fetching web pages and serving as a MS Office station, Optimized allows the VRM module to run 15-20C cooler than the Standard Mode when voltages are relaxed. Perhaps you feel the VRM modules on X99's are bulletproof. Perhaps you feel VRM temperatures are not important. My first Asus Pro had a faulty VRM module, so indeed my experiences are colored. Regardless, I have not attempted to convince anyone else they should use that feature, nor do I need to convince you in order to ask if other people have the same problem. Praz's response was typical and expected. Why do you see yourself as the gatekeeper to this forum, deciding what is or is not discussed?

Clearly I made a mistake. I thought this was an appropriate place to disclose and gather information relating to Asus X99 motherboards. The fact that a motherboard suddenly will not utilize part of its programming after a BIOS update seemed like an area of concern. I had no idea I needed to prove that a possible BIOS glitch was critical or potentially damaging in order to report it.


----------



## con6r

Should I overclock my 5960x? I had an slightly unstable overclock before on my x99 deluxe and decided to return everything to stock. I like the fact I now have speedstep re-enabled but I've been playing around with the idea of doing a more mild overclock. Should I? And could anyone point me to a detailed guide explaining how to enable speedstep and offset voltage on an overclock? Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> I contacted Asus 8 days ago with no response as of yet. Previous experiences with their tech support have been less than enlightening, so I don't expect that to go anywhere. It also is not an isolated issue and has several reports across a specific motherboard model, so this isn't going to be something Asus phone representative is capable of handling.
> Your assumption is the VRM module is behaving normally while in Standard mode. While I keep describing it as "stuck in standard mode", I don't have an oscilloscope and a way to measure what it is really doing. None of the other phase controls work at all, including the AUTO mode. While the evidence presented this afternoon perhaps may lean toward a board specific programming error in the last BIOS, we don't know that there isn't a physical aspect to the problem. What if it is not properly shifting frequencies at all while under load? This would probably be reflected as a large temperature rise and I do monitor my VRM temps, but not continuously and not while using certain kinds of software. Either way, there is some sort of VRM control error and that is serious enough not take chances on the current BIOS, at least for A and Pro owners.
> 
> Obviously I can and have rolled back to the prior BIOS, but ignoring the problem is not a solution. The optimized VRM phase program has a value to me *and I wonder how many people would casually ignore a BIOS version that broke adaptive voltage, speedstep, or C-states*. Would you use it at all? Of course what I really want is for someone to fix it and it seems I need to call more attention to it to prompt a response from Asus.


As a point of "support"... I would and do.


----------



## djgar

For actual problems with board functionality I would post in the actual Asus forum for the specific MB, though mentioning it here is useful to other users.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> For actual problems with board functionality I would post in the actual Asus forum for the specific MB, though mentioning it here is useful to other users.


it's like my R5E.. I've had every released bios (and some not official bioses







) on it... back to 1701 every time.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's like my R5E.. I've had every released bios (and some not official bioses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) on it... back to 1701 every time.


Hey, sometimes beta is bettah


----------



## Sorphius

I'm putting together a system that will serve as a home storage/media server and VM host for my homelab. I wanted a board with dual NICs and a mATX form factor, so I picked up an Asus X99-M WS. I plugged in an e5-2650v3 ES and a couple of 16GB sticks of Kingston ValueRam ECC Registered DDR4, but I get an error code b2 on boot. I re-seated them and tried using only one stick, but still get the same memory error when I try to boot the machine.

So I went and did some poking around, and I've found that there's conflicting information from Asus about what memory is and is not supported:



The manual says that it only supports ":unbuffered and non-ECC" memory, which directly conflicts with the product page, which states that it supports both buffered and unbuffered DDR4 up to 2133Mhz (albeit with an asterisk to check the QVL to ensure compatibility). Meanwhile, all the ECC memory in the QVL is buffered, and the only 16GB kit listed is clocked at 2400Mhz (the same specs as the Kingston that I'm using, but outside the states specs on the product page).

Can @[email protected] or anyone else shed some light on this for me? I've got a few sticks of non-ECC DDR4 that I'll try after work tomorrow to verify that the memory slots aren't just shot, but the differing information from Asus has me really kind of up in the air about exactly what to do. I need 16GB sticks since I'm going to need to eventually put 64GB into the system, but the fact that the only 16GB kit in the two-year-old QVL doesn't meet the specs in the manual or on the product page doesn't instill me with much confidence.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I'm putting together a system that will serve as a home storage/media server and VM host for my homelab. I wanted a board with dual NICs and a mATX form factor, so I picked up an Asus X99-M WS. I plugged in an e5-2650v3 ES and a couple of 16GB sticks of Kingston ValueRam ECC Registered DDR4, but I get an error code b2 on boot. I re-seated them and tried using only one stick, but still get the same memory error when I try to boot the machine.
> 
> So I went and did some poking around, and I've found that there's conflicting information from Asus about what memory is and is not supported:
> 
> 
> 
> The manual says that it only supports ":unbuffered and non-ECC" memory, which directly conflicts with the product page, which states that it supports both buffered and unbuffered DDR4 up to 2133Mhz (albeit with an asterisk to check the QVL to ensure compatibility). Meanwhile, all the ECC memory in the QVL is buffered, and the only 16GB kit listed is clocked at 2400Mhz (the same specs as the Kingston that I'm using, but outside the states specs on the product page).
> 
> Can @[email protected] or anyone else shed some light on this for me? I've got a few sticks of non-ECC DDR4 that I'll try after work tomorrow to verify that the memory slots aren't just shot, but the differing information from Asus has me really kind of up in the air about exactly what to do. I need 16GB sticks since I'm going to need to eventually put 64GB into the system, but the fact that the only 16GB kit in the two-year-old QVL doesn't meet the specs in the manual or on the product page doesn't instill me with much confidence.


The 2400 speed sticks in the QVL can only be run at 2133 in EEC mode AFAIK. I mean, I ran an x79E-WS for a long time with non-EEC ram, not a single issue with it's compute capability. Why do you think you need to use more expensive and/or slower EEC ram?
That asked... you put 2 sticks in a 4 slot board, and put them in the correct slots - right? If yes, make sure you are using the updated bios for that cpu. Other than that... just check the slots with reg DDR4 and if they are good, it's the ram.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Hi guys, looks like my old CPU had a problem.

The problem was it was working. No blue screen or anything else. It works on windows well (looks like...)

After new bioses (from 18xx to 3505) always looping after bios flash. Until I remove 4th channel ram. My mouse - keyboard always had lag...

Went to my seller (bought my motherboard from there 2 years ago) and did show the problem. He thought he can solve with some voltage changes - but the problem was bigger than he thought

I always thoght the the problem is RAM or motherboard. He said it's not, because motherboard passes RAM tests when posting. When it comes to "press del to enter bios" it was looping or freezeing

He said this is not ram problem. But when we remove a stick of ram from 4th channel looping finished.

So we changed ram first - He did open a new ram from Corsair 2400Mhz - happened the same problem. No way to fix...

Than we changed GPU - GPU slot - removed HDDs..., unplugged fans.... tested everyting. Problem is the same, there was no solution...

When we changed anything about ram it was looping - When we go for "load optimized defaults" it was looping..

He said this my be processor. There is something wrong with my 5820k..

So he searched another processor in his store but we couldn't find, than another guy found a processor in a closet. But was Xeon 2650L V3

We checked motherboards page but there was no support for this processor - 2650 V3 is ok, support page say it'll work but the "L" one wasn't there

we checked Intel's page and yes, there exist 2 different 2560 v3 - One is "L" model,

But we wanted to test and worked...

We could join bios easily. Than we plugged my RAM kit (corsair 32GB 2666Mhz - CMD32GX4M4A2666C15

And worked again, there was no looping. We changed some ram setting, voltages etc. We could join bios easily again..

We tried "load optimized default" - and no problem again.

But the problem was I bought CPU from different place. I said him, didn't buy it from you. When I bought motherbord from you, you did not have the CPU, so I had to buy it from different seller

He said it's ok, no problem. I'll try to help you and I'll try to contact with Intel. And he really solved. He wanted new CPU from Intel and after 2 days it came.... What a big help









Now I'm testing new CPU. There is no loop problem. I tried many different OC profiles. Tried "load optimized def" Everything works well

So tried default Speed than tried 4000Mhz -> 4200mhz ->4400Mhz - ram works at 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35 with 1.22V

perfect

No voltage changes on CPU - everything is auto

At the end ;

*BIOS 3505 - BCLK 125 - 4500 MHz (auto voltages) - 3000Mhz 15.15.15.35 1.3V*



I'll not go with these setting with default voltages, may will try some voltage changes - but no looping. Joined windows easily. Didn't make any stress test yet. Just wanted to see will be a problem and wanted to see limit.

-

The seller said never saw any problem something like this. Because CPU looks working. I was rendering videos, It was working well... I was trying with wrong CPU for 2 years... Yes it can happen, that CPU had very strange problem and always searched problem with motherbard - BIOS - ram...


----------



## Kimir

I've had windows being slowish like that after toying with ram and getting my W10 completely corrupted (sfc and dism couldn't do nothing at this point, had to restore my image).
Your issue looked like it was the IMC that failed, hence the 4th slot ram issue. glad you could solve it.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Thanks, Played around 3-4 hours BF4 - Crysis 3 with 4500 - 3000Mhz - there was no problem. Temps was littlebit high around 70-75C . My thermal paste was finished, applied little piece, but looks it's not enough to keep cool. I'll buy thermal paste today and will apply again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Thanks, Played around 3-4 hours BF4 - Crysis 3 with 4500 - 3000Mhz - there was no problem. Temps was littlebit high around 70-75C . My thermal paste was finished, applied little piece, but looks it's not enough to keep cool. I'll buy thermal paste today and will apply again.


run a simple stability test like realbench before gaming. may save y9ou some headaches.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> run a simple stability test like realbench before gaming. may save y9ou some headaches.


OK, tried Realbench 2.44 - Benchmark

1.3 V 4500Mhz - 3000Mhz 15.15.15 35 - 1.33V

It could finish without problem - But looks I really need good thermal paste - Highest temp 92 - In games around 50-75 C


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> OK, tried Realbench 2.44 - Benchmark
> 
> 1.3 V 4500Mhz - 3000Mhz 15.15.15 35 - 1.33V
> 
> It could finish without problem - But looks I really need good thermal paste - Highest temp 92 - In games around 50-75 C


yeah, if the benchmark is that hot, be sure to redo the TIM before running the actual stability/stress test.


----------



## invectus

A peculiar detail regarding my X99 Strix Gaming that I have been noticing lately which makes me a bit concerned.

Flashback button via USB is no longer working. Neither for the 14.01 nor the 15.04 bios. I has been working before.
Upgraded bios via internet in UEFI has never actually worked for me neither with static or DHCP option on any BIOS version.
Intel Network interface goes active even thou I have turned it off in UEFI BIOS mode, it is also active during boot stages. Even though Ive got it turned off.
When i try to enter UEFI BIOS with password and ethernet cable connected I can see my router interface blinking red/amber and I am not getting inside the BIOS. Booting without ethernet enbles me to enter bios. This issue is somewhat sporadic.

What puzzles about the X99 plattform is the lack of information and transparency/debug info of what the heck is actually going on my computer when things dont work or e.g. boot process is behaving odd. I was previously owner of a Asrock X99 motherboard and i had similiar issues of understanding status of current situations I was in.

I recently had a corrupt/damages memory module inserted and not a single time did the motherboard debug led reveil any clues that it might perhaps be a faulty memory on the other hand windows 10 gave me blue screen stating memory management errors etc..


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invectus*
> 
> I recently had a corrupt/damages memory module inserted and not a single time did the motherboard debug led reveil any clues that it might perhaps be a faulty memory on the other hand windows 10 gave me blue screen stating memory management errors etc..


Hello

Depending on the failure this should not be unexpected. Memory checks during POST are at the electrical level. Bit errors can crash the operating system and occur while still passing the limited POST checks.


----------



## Martin778

My VRM's run damn hot on x99 deluxe's new 3505 BIOS. 52*C at idle on stock settings and yes the heatsink is pretty hot to touch too.
This can't be right considering the CPU is running at 1200MHz (26.9W according to DIP5) when idle.

What have you done ASUS?


----------



## eleven010

My launch X99 Deluxe has been noting but trouble, especially the USB and poor BIOS programming.

No more ASUS motherboards for me.

I realize it was a new chipset, but the support from both Intel for the Haswell-E eratta (last updated 2 years ago!) and ASUS lack of PCIE X99 trace wiring is not enthusiast level.

Sorry


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> My launch X99 Deluxe has been noting but trouble, especially the USB and poor BIOS programming.
> 
> No more ASUS motherboards for me.
> 
> I realize it was a new chipset, but the support from both Intel for the Haswell-E eratta (last updated 2 years ago!) and ASUS lack of PCIE X99 trace wiring is not enthusiast level.
> 
> Sorry


Same with my x99m-ws, nothing but problems. After dealing with the issues for over a year, I went ahead and grabbed an ASrock x99 taichi, man what a difference! So solid and stable compared to my x99 asus. I loved my x79WS, so I figured the x99WS would be just as solid, lol nope, not a chance.


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Same with my x99m-ws, nothing but problems. After dealing with the issues for over a year, I went ahead and grabbed an ASrock x99 taichi, man what a difference! So solid and stable compared to my x99 asus. I loved my x79WS, so I figured the x99WS would be just as solid, lol nope, not a chance.


I am sure you are aware ASRock is owned by ASUS....


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> I am sure you are aware ASRock is owned by ASUS....


Taco bell and KFC are owned by the same company. I don't get your point.


----------



## invectus

Hold on wait a minute does this mean

all my components are belong to China?
all my data are belong to... Trump?


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I did apply new thermal paste - Couldn't find Noctua NT-H1 - Used CoolerMaster Mastergel Maker - It could keep around 80-84C

3505 Bios - BCLK 125 - CPU 1.3V 4500Mhz - Corsair 3000Mhz 15.15.115.35 - 1.3V


----------



## Desolutional

You don't want to be aiming for more than 75°C core max temperatures with Realbench as that can simulate a proper "normal" x.265 or Adobe Aftereffects workload. IIRC every 10°C increase will reduce the lifespan by half, vice versa. Also TIM doesn't really make a huge difference unless it's a cheapo brand, application matters a lot more. It still wouldn't hurt to go with the best though.


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Taco bell and KFC are owned by the same company. I don't get your point.


I just thought that they would share parts and designs...and any problems on ASUS would be on ASRock too.

I genuinely dont know and would give ASRock as try if they are a different enough subsidiary...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> I just thought that they would share parts and designs...and any problems on ASUS would be on ASRock too.
> 
> I genuinely dont know and would give ASRock as try if they are a different enough subsidiary...


as long as taco bell can't give any _parts_ to KFC the world is good.


----------



## makr

"Parts is Parts"


----------



## Kbird

Is it just the X99-A II or has Asus removed all MBoard Bios Files except the latest two for each board ? Seems a bit strange to me , or have I missed something here the last few weeks ?

KB


----------



## djgar

Same for Strix Gaming ...

I keep them all anyway so no loss for me.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Is it just the X99-A II or has Asus removed all MBoard Bios Files except the latest two for each board ? Seems a bit strange to me , or have I missed something here the last few weeks ?
> 
> KB


it the same for the x99 deluxe 2 as well but i have them all for all my outher boards


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Is it just the X99-A II or has Asus removed all MBoard Bios Files except the latest two for each board ? Seems a bit strange to me , or have I missed something here the last few weeks ?
> 
> KB


That is not geared towards enthusiasts! I HOPE EVGA puts out a decent Skylake-X board...


----------



## kx11

i have ROG RAMPAGE V EDITION 10 x99

can i enable quad channel ram while i have 2 ram sticks ?!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i have ROG RAMPAGE V EDITION 10 x99
> 
> can i enable quad channel ram while i have 2 ram sticks ?!


no. it's quad channel.

(and that may hold as the question of the week... it's only Tuesday







)


----------



## djgar

L.O.L. - I'm still scratching my head ...


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i have ROG RAMPAGE V EDITION 10 x99
> 
> can i enable quad channel ram while i have 2 ram sticks ?!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no. it's quad channel.
> 
> (and that may hold as the question of the week... it's only Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oh, I don't know. It's kinda like:

"I'd like 4 pairs of pants, please."
"Ok, do you want 4 pants, or 8 pants?"

See what I mean?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no. it's quad channel.
> 
> (and that may hold as the question of the week... it's only Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )












it never bothered me but someone asked me and i was scratching my head


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it never bothered me but someone asked me and i was scratching my head


lol, just a little fun. but yeah, quad channel will operate in single. dual channel , tri-channel depending on how many sticks and what slots. If both sticks are in channel A, .... well you know.


----------



## Silent Scone

Love a good pants analogy


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Love a good pants analogy


I was trying to come up with something clever but was thinking in terms of wheels ...


----------



## TK421

hmm have a bit of question here, does the spd write section of the asus mb allow you to 'bios mod' your ram sticks?


----------



## Martin778

Guys, how are your X99 Deluxes doing? My platform ran well for a couple of months but something is dying, probably the 6950x.
I just got a BSOD (WHEA uncorrectable), the PC rebooted and shut down immideately afterwards, after rebooting it stayed on 00 / CPU_LED.
I did a CMOS reset and the damn board showed Q-Code C9 twice, another CMOS reset and I got a "bF". Now it started on auto/stock settings and every time i try to load the XMP I will just get a "bF"

Swapped graphics - nothing
Swapped RAM and ran Memtest - nothing
Swapped the HDD's - nothing

I've been building PC's since 2004 but man, this one is by far the worst, most expensive and least reliable setup I've ever had in my life. Makes you want to sit and cry in a corner when you look at the invoice .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> hmm have a bit of question here, does the spd write section of the asus mb allow you to 'bios mod' your ram sticks?


this feature is available on a number of motherboards.... but why would you do that vs just entering the timings/settings manually (hence the reason I've never used it)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Guys, how are your X99 Deluxes doing? My platform ran well for a couple of months but something is dying, probably the 6950x.
> I just got a BSOD (WHEA uncorrectable), the PC rebooted and shut down immideately afterwards, after rebooting it stayed on 00 / CPU_LED.
> I did a CMOS reset and the damn board showed Q-Code C9 twice, another CMOS reset and I got a "bF". Now it started on auto/stock settings and every time i try to load the XMP I will just get a "bF"
> 
> Swapped graphics - nothing
> Swapped RAM and ran Memtest - nothing
> Swapped the HDD's - nothing
> 
> I've been building PC's since 2004 but man, this one is by far the worst, most expensive and least reliable setup I've ever had in my life. Makes you want to sit and cry in a corner when you look at the invoice .


could be the memory controller going? what vcore, cache voltages, and what ram speeds\ were you running?


----------



## Martin778

It's all stock settings







(
Never went past 1.36V on this CPU and only for short testing, 24/7 only up to 1.25-1.28V 4.2GHz on custom water.
It's been running stock for the last 2-3 months because it's on AC now but I had the problems before too but it seems to be getting worse.
When i try to go from stock to XMP settings, I get code "bF" on the Q-code display.

I really have no idea what's up with the thing, 15 minutes agoi just casually disconnected the USB cable from my hard drive while I was looking at the BIOS settings - click, the PC shut down.








I also have random freezes under windows, after I press the reset button the PC just turns itself off and starts over again.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Degraded PSU?


----------



## Martin778

You'd think so but It would run OC'ed 1080 and 6950X without breaking a sweat and then just randomly shutdown/crash while web browsing or idling.
Anyway, 6-8 month time before it would degrade is very quick since this unit is massively oversized for my rig (EVGA 1200W P2).

I went through 980TI/1080/660Ti and now HD7950 and it's surely not GPU related.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this feature is available on a number of motherboards.... but why would you do that vs just entering the timings/settings manually (hence the reason I've never used it)?
> could be the memory controller going? what vcore, cache voltages, and what ram speeds\ were you running?


This is a bit unrelated but for those of you who know about and/or use SIV, I have been helping the developer out a bit and he just had me go in and enable the SMBus Write on my X99 Deluxe II. The reason is if you happen to have Corsair RAM sticks with LEDs on them, the SMBus Write must be enabled to allow user control of the LED colors. Some people on the Corsair forum are finding out the hard way that the Corsair LNP can't control their DIMM LEDs because their SMBus Write is disabled. Evidently, some BIOS's allow this to be enabled (like mine) and some do not. I did ask him about the new G.Skill Trident RGB product. He has looked at it and said it was a pile of poorly written ASUS code - maybe derived from AURA? Whatever the case, I think SMBus Write must be enabled to allow control of G.Skill DIMM LEDs as well.

Also, if you use Thaiphoon Burner, it has the ability to write XMP profile data to the DIMMs. I thought about doing this because my RAM kit (G.Skill F4-3333C16Q-32GTZB) only has one profile loaded from the factory and it's for 3333 MHz. I have never been able to just enable XMP and boot because the one XMP profile available is not going to work without a lot of extensive manual tweaking when using a HW-E CPU. So I considered tweaking the DIMMs manually and then writing that profile back into the DIMMs with Thaiphoon Burner. To do this, SMBus Write must be Enabled.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this feature is available on a number of motherboards.... but why would you do that vs just entering the timings/settings manually (hence the reason I've never used it)?
> could be the memory controller going? what vcore, cache voltages, and what ram speeds\ were you running?


I was just curious about that option, thanks for explaining it.


----------



## swingarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Guys, how are your X99 Deluxes doing? My platform ran well for a couple of months but something is dying, probably the 6950x.
> I just got a BSOD (WHEA uncorrectable), the PC rebooted and shut down immideately afterwards, after rebooting it stayed on 00 / CPU_LED.
> I did a CMOS reset and the damn board showed Q-Code C9 twice, another CMOS reset and I got a "bF". Now it started on auto/stock settings and every time i try to load the XMP I will just get a "bF"
> 
> Swapped graphics - nothing
> Swapped RAM and ran Memtest - nothing
> Swapped the HDD's - nothing
> 
> I've been building PC's since 2004 but man, this one is by far the worst, most expensive and least reliable setup I've ever had in my life. Makes you want to sit and cry in a corner when you look at the invoice .


I got random BSOD's whenever I tried to do folding on my X99 Deluxe/5960X and I finally narrowed it down to the CPU and RMA'd it. My new 5960X is happy folding for a few months now without any BSOD's. It's my educated guess that from your problem description and the similarity to my problem that it's a CPU problem.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Guys, how are your X99 Deluxes doing? My platform ran well for a couple of months but something is dying, probably the 6950x.
> I just got a BSOD (WHEA uncorrectable), the PC rebooted and shut down immideately afterwards, after rebooting it stayed on 00 / CPU_LED.
> I did a CMOS reset and the damn board showed Q-Code C9 twice, another CMOS reset and I got a "bF". Now it started on auto/stock settings and every time i try to load the XMP I will just get a "bF"
> 
> Swapped graphics - nothing
> Swapped RAM and ran Memtest - nothing
> Swapped the HDD's - nothing
> 
> I've been building PC's since 2004 but man, this one is by far the worst, most expensive and least reliable setup I've ever had in my life. Makes you want to sit and cry in a corner when you look at the invoice .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> It's all stock settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> Never went past 1.36V on this CPU and only for short testing, 24/7 only up to 1.25-1.28V 4.2GHz on custom water.
> It's been running stock for the last 2-3 months because it's on AC now but I had the problems before too but it seems to be getting worse.
> When i try to go from stock to XMP settings, I get code "bF" on the Q-code display.
> 
> I really have no idea what's up with the thing, 15 minutes agoi just casually disconnected the USB cable from my hard drive while I was looking at the BIOS settings - click, the PC shut down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have random freezes under windows, after I press the reset button the PC just turns itself off and starts over again.


hopefully it's not the CPU... as suggested, if you can, try another PSU. Other then that, if the cpu will not hold up with default settings, I'd get a new one from Intel.


----------



## Martin778

It's very hard to narrow down as the PC may work fine for a week or go a$$ up right after boot. I now finally managed to load XMP settings but noticed my mouse was gone after booting to Windows, I had to plug it into another port and it worked fine again, like what?

Anyway I placed a bid on an SR-2, hope to get it in like 2 weeks, throw a pair of Xeon 5690's and call it a day. My 6950x is lapped so it will be a nice display piece soon








It would be the first CPU to die on me in my whole IT carreer.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> It's very hard to narrow down as the PC may work fine for a week or go a$$ up right after boot. I now finally managed to load XMP settings but noticed my mouse was gone after booting to Windows, I had to plug it into another port and it worked fine again, like what?
> 
> Anyway I placed a bid on an SR-2, hope to get it in like 2 weeks, throw a pair of Xeon 5690's and call it a day. My 6950x is lapped so it will be a nice display piece soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be the first CPU to die on me in my whole IT carreer.


oh daaum.. I remember you lapping that thing. Lol, the SR-2 is crazy. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## Martin778

Must be a kind of Murphy's law







I've done utterly stupid thingsin terms of overclocking with old i7's, Core2Duo's and Athlon XP's and 64s but none of them has ever failed.
I've also very, very rarely let the 6950X throttle and even if it happened it was for a brief moment when checking the max overclock.
It's also not a folding or rendering rig of any kind so this CPU hasn't seen heavy loads except for some realbench, 3dmark and gaming runs.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> It's very hard to narrow down as the PC may work fine for a week or go a$$ up right after boot. I now finally managed to load XMP settings but noticed my mouse was gone after booting to Windows, I had to plug it into another port and it worked fine again, like what?
> 
> Anyway I placed a bid on an SR-2, hope to get it in like 2 weeks, throw a pair of Xeon 5690's and call it a day. My 6950x is lapped so it will be a nice display piece soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be the first CPU to die on me in my whole IT carreer.


I'm pretty sure an SR-2 was what beat my AIDA64 #1 Rank Global DDR4 Enthusiast HWBot benchmark. I know it was dual CPU DDR4 motherboard.


----------



## Martin778

Must've been the SR-X, a different beast. The SR-X is a dual socket 2011 MB, by the time it got on the market it faced mixed reviews because those LGA2011 Xeons had locked out OC by Intel.

The SR-2 is a 'classic' dual LGA1366 that will run with up to 2x X5690 unlocked 6-core CPU's. I've seen screenshots SR2's running 12 cores at 4.5GHz on water.

The SR-2 i'm bidding on is quite special as it has dual x5550's but is fully equipped with water blocks - the CPU's, both VRM's and the chipset are covered.


----------



## TheInternal

I was considering going with one of the Asus mobos for my i7 6850k build, but am a little hesitant based on LOTS of hate on Newegg.com + my dad's x99 board periodically trying to force a failed OC on a 5820k (I have NEVER seen behavior from a board like this ever... having to manually force STOCK settings in BIOS, disabling EPU, TPU, etc... and still having it periodically try to do an OC... weird as hell. Setting stock speeds in the ASUS software app too... none of my older ASUS boards did anything like that.)

Are many folks having their CPUs getting eaten / having to do multiple RMAs on ASUS boards as of late?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Must've been the SR-X, a different beast. The SR-X is a dual socket 2011 MB, by the time it got on the market it faced mixed reviews because those LGA2011 Xeons had locked out OC by Intel.
> 
> The SR-2 is a 'classic' dual LGA1366 that will run with up to 2x X5690 unlocked 6-core CPU's. I've seen screenshots SR2's running 12 cores at 4.5GHz on water.
> 
> The SR-2 i'm bidding on is quite special as it has dual x5550's but is fully equipped with water blocks - the CPU's, both VRM's and the chipset are covered.


All i know it was dual socket running DDR4.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> I was considering going with one of the Asus mobos for my i7 6850k build, but am a little hesitant based on LOTS of hate on Newegg.com + my dad's x99 board periodically trying to force a failed OC on a 5820k (I have NEVER seen behavior from a board like this ever... having to manually force STOCK settings in BIOS, disabling EPU, TPU, etc... and still having it periodically try to do an OC... weird as hell. Setting stock speeds in the ASUS software app too... none of my older ASUS boards did anything like that.)
> 
> Are many folks having their CPUs getting eaten / having to do multiple RMAs on ASUS boards as of late?


Your dad sounds like he has the AISuite installed and running an overclock at startup.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> I was considering going with one of the Asus mobos for my i7 6850k build, but am a little hesitant based on LOTS of hate on Newegg.com + my dad's x99 board periodically trying to force a failed OC on a 5820k (I have NEVER seen behavior from a board like this ever... having to manually force STOCK settings in BIOS, disabling EPU, TPU, etc... and still having it periodically try to do an OC... weird as hell. Setting stock speeds in the ASUS software app too... none of my older ASUS boards did anything like that.)
> 
> Are many folks having their CPUs getting eaten / having to do multiple RMAs on ASUS boards as of late?
> 
> 
> 
> Your dad sounds like he has the AISuite installed and running an overclock at startup.
Click to expand...

I have asus x99 deluxe 2 5820k and ai suite running and no problems with an oc sounds like he need to update bios what board is it


----------



## swingarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> It's very hard to narrow down as the PC may work fine for a week or go a$$ up right after boot. I now finally managed to load XMP settings but noticed my mouse was gone after booting to Windows, I had to plug it into another port and it worked fine again, like what?
> 
> Anyway I placed a bid on an SR-2, hope to get it in like 2 weeks, throw a pair of Xeon 5690's and call it a day. My 6950x is lapped so it will be a nice display piece soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be the first CPU to die on me in my whole IT carreer.


Mine would go a day or two before Blue Screening and sometimes only 5 minutes.


----------



## Martin778

That's exactly the case.
I sometimes have random instant shutdowns but i measured the PSU and got nothing. It's more like the board triggers some kind of protection.

Rest in pieces sweet 6950x:


----------



## djgar

Looks like RealBench 2.54 final has been posted ...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Looks like RealBench 2.54 final has been posted ...


Link is here: http://dlcdnmkt.asus.com/rog/RealBench_v2.54.zip

Still no ability to prevent Luxmark running alongside the stress test, but at least we can see CPU Temp now. CPU load seems similar to a max utilisation x.265 encoding task, I've observed CPU package power being higher with x.265 alone, I assume because of the AVX 2.0 instructions and less CPU resources being fought over. Not sure why they haven't made the leap to x.265 encoder, it's a better stress test IMHO.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Link is here: http://dlcdnmkt.asus.com/rog/RealBench_v2.54.zip
> 
> Still no ability to prevent Luxmark running alongside the stress test, but at least we can see CPU Temp now. CPU load seems similar to a max utilisation x.265 encoding task, I've observed CPU package power being higher with x.265 alone, I assume because of the AVX 2.0 instructions and less CPU resources being fought over. Not sure why they haven't made the leap to x.265 encoder, it's a better stress test IMHO.


Why would you want to prevent Luxmark running as part of the stress test?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Why would you want to prevent Luxmark running as part of the stress test?


I understand the need to max load on CPU and GPU at the same time - to test power supply draw and decide if your PSU is up to the job. But CPU and GPU can be tested individually and still be stable. Plus I prefer testing GPU stability with [email protected] because that's a more noble cause then Luxmark.









Also worthy to note that full load tests do not test adaptive CPU voltage thoroughly. Changes in voltage when going through the bins (clock speeds) can also bring up stability issues depending on what offset you choose with adaptive (I use -ve offset). I prefer gaming to test variable loads on both CPU and GPU. No point wasting good hardware just for work.









But whenever I've tested with Realbench, it's proven to be just as good a stress test as x.265 or [email protected], so each to their own I suppose.


----------



## djgar

I guess options are good


----------



## Balozaibar

The bios update 3505 for Asus X99A/usb 3.1 is good? Any feedback ? If there is anyone with some feedback please share


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balozaibar*
> 
> The bios update 3505 for Asus X99A/usb 3.1 is good? Any feedback ? If there is anyone with some feedback please share


I don't have any problems with it, slightly better Aida64 Memory read score than 3402, and about 5-7% higher R/W/C bandwidth scores than any older version.


----------



## TheInternal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Your dad sounds like he has the AISuite installed and running an overclock at startup.


Nope. Stock speeds in AI Suite, as mentioned in the post. Manually set everything to stock in BIOS and AI suite... it still keeps randomly jacking them up, resulting in startup errors / failed OC warnings. Updated the BIOS at least twice. ASUS X99-A LGA 2011-v3 is the board in question on my dad's rig. (I built it / do all the troubleshooting on it... in the 1,000+ computers I've professionally built over the years, I've never seen anything quite like this oddness. Issue with BIOS is high on the list of likely causes... but it's sure as heck a weird one.)

Soooo, are the newer boards still having lots of toasted CPU issues, or are all those bad reviews on Newegg simply to be ignored?


----------



## Martin778

I think it's time to take the X99 boards under the magnifying glass again ASUS. First Deluxes blowing up with Corsair PSU's and now we get this.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=5414906#post5414906

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91245-BIOS-3501-gt-dead-CPU


----------



## SuperTron4234r2

Do I need a hyperkit to run a NVME M.2 as system boot drive on my X99-A? When I read the Asus announcement it sounds like the case. I've seen reports the Samsung 960s don't show in BIOS or boot on X99-a.

https://rog.asus.com/articles/gallery/asus-announces-all-x99-and-z97-motherboards-support-nvm-express-devices/


----------



## kx11

a new small bios update for Rampage V 10th x99


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I think it's time to take the X99 boards under the magnifying glass again ASUS. First Deluxes blowing up with Corsair PSU's and now we get this.
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=5414906#post5414906
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91245-BIOS-3501-gt-dead-CPU


Wait was that guy saying BIOS 3501 killed his chip?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Wait was that guy saying BIOS 3501 killed his chip?


Just looks like a collage of different circumstances pasted together.


----------



## Martin778

No, however the 3505 made the VRM's run hot as others also reported. Probably they're set to extreme phase all the time now.
I had problems way before 3505, the 3505 might just have been the last nail to the coffin for my VRM's


----------



## Balozaibar

Tbh my VRM is at 54c on idle after update 3505 (X99A-usb3.1). in 3402 was the same. is this normal?


----------



## Desolutional

ASUS X99 Deluxe, VRMs are fine. 44C on idle, using Optimized phase control. Also, 50C won't kill your VRMs, it's the load temps you need to be wary of. My AI Suite shows CPU Power Phase control as "standard" when I have set "Optimized" in the BIOS - that might be a bug. DRAM phase control appears properly however. I also use Active Frequency mode on CPU VRM phase control.

Just out of interest, what were your VRM temps like on idle, before 3505 (and for Balo, before 3402)?


----------



## Martin778

I can tell you that they were pretty cool to touch before 3505. 50*c VRM's in a well ventilated case when the CPU was idling on speedstep/C1E on like 1100MHz is far from good.


----------



## Martin778

I've e-mailed ASUS tech support, described the issue in details, how it began etc and the only thing they responded with is to contact the seller and wished me good luck. Are you kidding me?
Seriously this must be some kind of a bad joke, 424 euro for a high-end motherboard en absolutely zero relevant customer support.

I could probably get more money back by just setting the damn thing on fire, add advertisements to my vid and upload the whole thing on Youtube


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I've e-mailed ASUS tech support, described the issue in details, how it began etc and the only thing they responded with is to contact the seller and wished me good luck. Are you kidding me?
> Seriously this must be some kind of a bad joke, 424 euro for a high-end motherboard en absolutely zero relevant customer support.
> 
> I could probably get more money back by just setting the damn thing on fire, add advertisements to my vid and upload the whole thing on Youtube


Hello

Per your country's consumer protection laws the seller is responsible for warranty claims. The response from ASUS is exactly what one should have expected.


----------



## Martin778

No, that's not it. They didn't even think about what I wrote to them and completely ignored the other part of my message.

As I said, they don't even want to investigate the case with those boards and CPU's dying. I didn't ask them to just take my board back but rather to maybe investigate the case what's going on.

The absolute worst experience with customer support I've ever had, this is not some cheap junk H81 motherboard but their TOTL product that you pay premium for and can expect some lifetime.
Especially compared to nice and helpful EVGA support deopt that even asked me not to return stuff through the seller but ship directly to them.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> No, that's not it. They didn't even think about what I wrote to them and completely ignored what I wrote about the issues and I am by far not the only one having those issues
> As I said, they don't even want to investigate the case with those boards and CPU's dying. I didn't ask them to just take my board back but rather to maybe investigate the case what's going on.
> 
> The absolute worst experience with customer support I've ever had, this is not some cheap junk H81 motherboard but their TOTL product that you pay premium for and can expect some lifetime.
> Especially compared to nice and helpful EVGA that even asked me not to return stuff through the seller but ship directly to them.


Hello

Based on this the solution seems obvious. Move to EVGA.


----------



## Martin778

That's what I'm going to do, unbelievable.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Based on this the solution seems obvious. Move to EVGA.


Meet the Asus Marketing Department..


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> ASUS X99 Deluxe, VRMs are fine. 44C on idle, using Optimized phase control. Also, 50C won't kill your VRMs, it's the load temps you need to be wary of. My AI Suite shows CPU Power Phase control as "standard" when I have set "Optimized" in the BIOS - that might be a bug. DRAM phase control appears properly however. I also use Active Frequency mode on CPU VRM phase control.
> 
> Just out of interest, what were your VRM temps like on idle, before 3505 (and for Balo, before 3402)?


If you are on Optimized you will see cold boot or wake temps in the 30's and it will stay under 40C until constant load. Constant load temps are similar to the standard setting, maybe 3-4C cooler. Still cools down to 35-40C when relaxed, even with higher voltages. If you idle at 44C, you are on standard or something else.

The standard phase control isn't going to harm anything, but it is quite clear now this affects all X99 boards on the most recent BIOS. So is it a bug? On every platform? Probably not and we should have taken the hint that we are too dumb to use our BIOS features on our own. The problem is if this is deliberate, then it needs to listed in the BIOS notes and preferably explained. After 2.5 years Optimized is no longer safe or appropriate to use? If it is intentional, then why not remove it from the BIOS altogether?

Those were the very obvious initial questions. Asus closed my ticket without an answer and it seems unlikely we will get one here either.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> Meet the Asus Marketing Department..


Hello

My reply had nothing to do with ASUS or any other company's marketing department. By injecting this into something that has nothing to do with you I can only assume you still feel a bit put off by the last bit of posting you did that demonstrated you had no knowledge of the topic you were complaining about.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> My reply had nothing to do with ASUS or any other company's marketing department. By injecting this into something that has nothing to do with you I can only assume you still feel a bit put off by the last bit of posting you did that demonstrated you had no knowledge of the topic you were complaining about.


What is your job title? Do you represent Asustek Computer, Inc.? Are you capable of obtaining any information relating to the Optimized Phase issue?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> What is your job title? Do you represent Asustek Computer, Inc.? Are you capable of obtaining any information relating to the Optimized Phase issue?


I'm running optimized on the R5E10 right now, and run extreme quite often. VRM temp is 29C while writting this, and I've never seen hiogher than 40C (even at 4.7 with 3400c13 ram on this 6950X while torturing it.). Sometimes I wish I could replicate this "bugs".


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm running optimized on the R5E10 right now, and run extreme quite often. VRM temp is 29C while writting this, and I've never seen hiogher than 40C (even at 4.7 with 3400c13 ram on this 6950X while torturing it.). Sometimes I wish I could replicate this "bugs".


That's one board I have not seen report it. I have personally verified it on a X99-Pro, a brand new X99 Strix, and a Deluxe I. Obviously other reports as well and all it takes is flashing back to the prior BIOS to eliminate the issue. On 3402/Pro, my temp range is more or less the same as yours at 30-45C with [email protected]/1.29v. The Strix X99 is stuck on standard on both the 1504 and 1401 BIOS, which are currently the only two available. He just got his board and doesn't have any older versions or prior knowledge of how the VRM temperatures should range.

If it is a bug, fine. All I was ever looking for was "OK, we'll look into that." I am not sure why that is so difficult to obtain or understand.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm running optimized on the R5E10 right now, and run extreme quite often. VRM temp is 29C while writting this, and I've never seen hiogher than 40C (even at 4.7 with 3400c13 ram on this 6950X while torturing it.). Sometimes I wish I could replicate this "bugs".


In that case, yes, my board is also "faulty" too. Idle VRM temperatures of 45C. Although I'm fine with warmer idle temperatures cause I know it won't die 10x faster at 45C instead of 29C, I can see why other users are not so happy. I've never really monitored my idle VRM temps as I run near full load anyway, but I can see there is an issue now.

That's assuming your VRMs are air cooled and not under water? Mine are air cooled, and tested with C1E sleep state for a duration of 30 minutes.

@XTAC Add the X99-S and also X99 Deluxe (if that is a I for the first gen?) onto that list of "faulty" boards, issue confirmed here. X99-A is also a similar SKU to X99-S and Deluxe so I suppose you could add that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> That's one board I have not seen report it. I have personally verified it on a X99-Pro, a brand new X99 Strix, and a Deluxe I. Obviously other reports as well and all it takes is flashing back to the prior BIOS to eliminate the issue. On 3402/Pro, my temp range is more or less the same as yours at 30-45C with [email protected]/1.29v. The Strix X99 is stuck on standard on both the 1504 and 1401 BIOS, which are currently the only two available. He just got his board and doesn't have any older versions or prior knowledge of how the VRM temperatures should range.
> 
> If it is a bug, fine. All I was ever looking for was "OK, we'll look into that." I am not sure why that is so difficult to obtain or understand.


there is a reason I really don's flash every new bios the day it comes out unless there is a feature that I need... lol, I have my R5E/5960X on bios 1701... after using every other official update and a few non-official bios'. In that case, 1701 always performed the best and will stay pat until EOL of that rig.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> In that case, yes, my board is also "faulty" too. Idle VRM temperatures of 45C. Although I'm fine with warmer idle temperatures cause I know it won't die 10x faster at 45C instead of 29C, I can see why other users are not so happy. I've never really monitored my idle VRM temps as I run near full load anyway, but I can see there is an issue now.
> 
> That's assuming your VRMs are air cooled and not under water? Mine are air cooled, and tested with C1E sleep state for a duration of 30 minutes.
> 
> @XTAC Add the X99-S and also X99 Deluxe (if that is a I for the first gen?) onto that list of "faulty" boards, issue confirmed here. X99-A is also a similar SKU to X99-S and Deluxe so I suppose you could add that.


only the cpu is water cooled. everything else is stock.


----------



## XTAC

Oh, well if you are not on the newest BIOS, than that would explain it. It is only the recent March version for most boards. My life goes on just fine on 3402 with the same VRM temps as always. Nothing really gained for me on 3505 and the loss of my favorite fan control variable would be too much.

On another note, is anyone with a Strix X99 able to turn off their board lighting elements with that new BIOS (1504)? It is in the patch notes, the option is clearly there in the BIOS, but it does not appear to do anything. I don't have the board to tinker with, but I was unable to get his lights to turn off when powered down (or sleep states) as the notes indicate. Is there a trick? Do you need to uninstall the Aura software?


----------



## Desolutional

Have you enabled "ErP Ready" for "S4+S5" in the BIOS? You might need to enable that too.


----------



## djgar

I'm on 1504 and have no problems with my LEDs off. I run high 40s VRM but that's because of case airflow - it used to run high30s in my previous case which had better airflow by being less cramped. VRM temp after 2 hours RealBench ~61c. Love this board.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> Oh, well if you are not on the newest BIOS, than that would explain it. It is only the recent March version for most boards. My life goes on just fine on 3402 with the same VRM temps as always. Nothing really gained for me on 3505 and the loss of my favorite fan control variable would be too much.
> 
> On another note, is anyone with a Strix X99 able to turn off their board lighting elements with that new BIOS (1504)? It is in the patch notes, the option is clearly there in the BIOS, but it does not appear to do anything. I don't have the board to tinker with, but I was unable to get his lights to turn off when powered down (or sleep states) as the notes indicate. Is there a trick? Do you need to uninstall the Aura software?


THe R5E10 is on the most recent bios.. the R5E is not. (both are running side-by-side).


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Have you enabled "ErP Ready" for "S4+S5" in the BIOS? You might need to enable that too.


Thanks, I'll pass that along. I suspect it is off since that is the default setting and the board is barely out of the plastic wrapper. Although, I thought the BIOS text indicated turning ErP on would turn off the lights in all states. Does he have to choose from always on or always off?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> Thanks, I'll pass that along. I suspect it is off since that is the default setting and the board is barely out of the plastic wrapper. Although, I thought the BIOS text indicated turning ErP on would turn off the lights in all states. Does he have to choose from always on or always off?


AFAIK, enabling ErP does more than just affect the lighting.


----------



## SrDidE

Hello, Im the author of www.asusqcodes.com
Thanks for the mention.

All the information provided in the site is entirely extracted of the official manual of Asus Motherboards.
But in the Asus manual there are no coments.

Thanks


----------



## 66racer

Hi guys,

Do I need a custom BIOS to use the X99-E WS USB3.1 with 7 video cards?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Do I need a custom BIOS to use the X99-E WS USB3.1 with 7 video cards?
> 
> Thanks


for compute purposes - no.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Not sure where to post this so I am posting my question here. I am looking at voltages in CPUID HWMonitor (v1.31) and I see under Voltages CPU VCORE, At the bottom of the Voltages section I see VCORE. Then under Intel Core I7 5820K, I see VID.

Right now I have no overclock applied at all so everything is running at defaults (just had to do a CMOS reset and have not reloaded OC yet) so I expect to see CPU VCore jump around with load. In the attached screen shot I have drawn red boxes around these three voltages. What I am asking is specifically what are each of these displaying? Which is VID and which is the "real" VCore? CPU VCORE seems to never change from 0.904V, VCORE sits around .0904V but does fluctuate and VID seems to be the Core Voltage displayed in CPU-Z .

Can some kind soul answer this basic question for me?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Not sure where to post this so I am posting my question here. I am looking at voltages in CPUID HWMonitor (v1.31) and I see under Voltages CPU VCORE, At the bottom of the Voltages section I see VCORE. Then under Intel Core I7 5820K, I see VID.
> 
> Right now I have no overclock applied at all so everything is running at defaults (just had to do a CMOS reset and have not reloaded OC yet) so I expect to see CPU VCore jump around with load. In the attached screen shot I have drawn red boxes around these three voltages. What I am asking is specifically what are each of these displaying? Which is VID and which is the "real" VCore? CPU VCORE seems to never change from 0.904V, VCORE sits around .0904V but does fluctuate and VID seems to be the Core Voltage displayed in CPU-Z .
> 
> Can some kind soul answer this basic question for me?


I usually use HWiNFO64 but 5280K Voltage VID is what I set in the Bios for CPU

Voltage VCore appears to be the CPU Input Voltage (1.8v +/- usually) unless OCing.

CPU Vcore appears to be CPU SA (VCCSA) or the System Agent Voltage

Make a few changes in the bios and see what shows in CPUID HW Monitor.

download HWiFO64 and compare them too perhaps..

KB


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for compute purposes - no.


Yeah I am not sure why it would not work for compute (octane render) but a client sent me this quote so I am looking into it. I am not exactly sure what he means by 4g either...

"AVOID ASUS MOTHERBOARDS DUE TO LACK OF SUPPORT FOR CUSTOM BIOS WITH 4G" on according to SMICHA !!

Thanks


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah I am not sure why it would not work for compute (octane render) but a client sent me this quote so I am looking into it. I am not exactly sure what he means by 4g either...
> 
> "AVOID ASUS MOTHERBOARDS DUE TO LACK OF SUPPORT FOR CUSTOM BIOS WITH 4G" on according to SMICHA !!
> 
> Thanks


I found this in the following thread:http://www.overclock.net/t/1516058/official-asus-x99-e-ws-owners-thread/2820
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I need your help - I have 7 gpus, but 4 of them are visible in bios. 4G decoding is enabled (otherwise the machine does not boot). I changed manually all pcie to gen1 or gen2 - same results. Is there anything I can do to see the rest 3 gpus? These 7 are all under watercooling so last option for me is to drain the loop and remove all gpus and clear cmos.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I found this in the following thread:http://www.overclock.net/t/1516058/official-asus-x99-e-ws-owners-thread/2820


Ah thanks! I didnt realize he was a member here on OCN too haha. I sent him a tweet to see what he may have found. There is another person who got it going with 7 gpu and mentioned only "custom BIOS" in his build log.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Ah thanks! I didnt realize he was a member here on OCN too haha. I sent him a tweet to see what he may have found. There is another person who got it going with 7 gpu and mentioned only "custom BIOS" in his build log.


I wish I had an answer for you. I haven't messed with custom bios since 1366 days! Good luck! Please post back if you find something out.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I wish I had an answer for you. I haven't messed with custom bios since 1366 days! Good luck! Please post back if you find something out.


What I can see so far from his build logs here on OCN is that there were tons of issues getting all the GPU to recognize and he couldnt get proper support from Asus. Comments like "updating the bios will cause the cards to stop showing up and require them to be removed" and such (paraphrasing). I do want to thank you for the lead, he has some good post here on OCN, didnt think he would be here haha. My contact saw his post from the Octane forum but you need a license to post there and view apparently. Just getting my feet wet on this subject.


----------



## smicha

Guys, if you need any of my help/experience just let me know. Currently I am building a massive machine, something never seen before. As for asus and bios - when you see 00 code after updating bios with 7 gpus you are in deep s...t. And even until today I haven't received any support from Asus with custom bios with Above 4G enabled. Save yourself tons of troubles and go with AsrockRack motherboards or even Supermicro. Their support is fast and they give you what you want.

Stay tuned here on overclock...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1656186167730047&set=gm.775827592594321&type=3


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Guys, if you need any of my help/experience just let me know. Currently I am building a massive machine, something never seen before. As for asus and bios - when you see 00 code after updating bios with 7 gpus you are in deep s...t. And even until today I haven't received any support from Asus with custom bios with Above 4G enabled. Save yourself tons of troubles and go with AstockRack motherboards or even Supermicro. Their support is fast and they give you what you want.
> 
> Stay tuned here on overclock...
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1656186167730047&set=gm.775827592594321&type=3


Thanks for the insight! Cant wait to see the project!!!


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Save yourself tons of troubles and go with AstockRack motherboards...


Did you mean ASRock Rack?
I'd never heard of them before and searching for AstockRack didn't produce anything close to what you were talking about.


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Did you mean ASRock Rack?
> I'd never heard of them before and searching for AstockRack didn't produce anything close to what you were talking about.


Yes. Asrock. Corrected. Sorry for error.


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Yes. Asrock. Corrected. Sorry for error.


No, no... no problem. Just wanted to bring it up so that others could benefit.


----------



## cjb4

Strange, after upgrading the bios on my STRIX X99 Gaming to 1504 the M2/U2 Switch under AdvanceOnboard Device Configuration no longer shows up. Has anyone else experience this? My 960 Pro boots fine (maybe a little slower 27sec.). Has anyone else had this issue


----------



## djgar

Yep, it's a new feature







. No more switch.


----------



## arrow0309

I have this issue with my main-board (in sig), latest bios 3005:
With the offset mode for these two voltages: cache and system agent it doesn't overvolt well (enough) or at all (sa).
The system agent I noticed (with hwinfo64 last version but also the AI Suite's DIP has confirmed it) is the weirdest of the two:

My last example, set up yesterday to +235mv for the cache and +100mv for the system agent.
Did a quick (2 h) realbench stress @half of the ram and I've had:

- 1.244 to 1.259v for the cache (in full load)
- 1.056 to 1.064v (1.048 min) for the sa



This morning I wanted to set the pc for a 4h RealBench run and just leave it running while I was going to work.
But then I've noticed since I've opened hwinfo64 that the above voltages were not as good as before, having ~1.225v for the cache and lower than 1.000v (default value, 0.975-0.99v) for the cache.
I've left it running but eventually got restarted and I've found it on the logon screen and also found the same (low) voltages.

Now I've restarted and entering the bios I've seen the correct voltages and so load windows and now they are:



Notice this time I have the exact same voltage 1.064v (all current, min and max) for the system agent and some different (yet OK) for the cache.

Also idle voltages:



Any clue?

@djgar
I see in your sig you're also using offset voltages, how come do you need such high values (+0.360, +0.270) for not exactly high cache and vccsa voltages?


----------



## djgar

That's how my MB behaves - it is after all a different MB. It has changed through the various BIOS.


----------



## arrow0309

Still working like crap
Only managed to reset after a clear cmos and setting back the above (good) values (+0.235 cache and +0.100 sa) they work again as in the pic above (cache 1.248-1.256 idling at 1.075v and vccsa 1.064)
















There is a newer bios, 3101 but is available for the X99M WS only (the one with the WiFi), my board is the X99M WS/SE and they didn't upload any 3101 for this one, only the 3005 (latest).
And I don't think the Wifi bios will also work on my motherboard


----------



## Neilpark

Hi folks for what it is worth, these are the settings I got to work with on my TB ex 3 card.

M/Board Asus X99 Deluxe 3505
CPU Intel 5930K
Ram Kingston 2400 16Gb 4x4
V/Card Strix 970 in slot 3
Boot Device Samsung 950 Pro 256Gb

I have the Thunderbolt card in slot 1



I had already confirmed that the USB 3.1 type a was working.
I got my cables today, so my main monitor (I have 3) is now plugged into the USB 3.1 type c connector on the T/B card, using a displayport convertor & a 2 metre displayport cable into the back of the monitor, and is working a treat, and all seems to be working OK.
The cable that came with the T/B card is plugged from the T/B port on the card into the Display port on my v/card.



I hope this is of some help to those out there trying to get these cards to work.

Neilp


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Still working like crap
> Only managed to reset after a clear cmos and setting back the above (good) values (+0.235 cache and +0.100 sa) they work again as in the pic above (cache 1.248-1.256 idling at 1.075v and vccsa 1.064)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a newer bios, 3101 but is available for the X99M WS only (the one with the WiFi), my board is the X99M WS/SE and they didn't upload any 3101 for this one, only the 3005 (latest).
> And I don't think the Wifi bios will also work on my motherboard


after loading optimized defaults, boot to windows.. what are these voltage values at Default settings?


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> after loading optimized defaults, boot to windows.. what are these voltage values at Default settings?


Hi, I'm starting over from zero so I've just reflashed the latest bios (3005)
Here are the voltages (lower than I've expected for the sa), 0.880 for the system agent and 1.003-1.009 for the cache (all in bios):



The same (some less in idle for the cache) under hwinfo64:
*-Idle*



*- Load*



It's gonna be another journey starting from the beginning








I'm gonna start with the ram first, cpu and cache at default, what do you suggest to start with for the vccio and vccsa for this ram (3200, cl14, 1T)?


----------



## Kimir

You are giving too much importance on all those reported voltage. Ditch hwinfo for a minute, do your stability test and be done with your daily setting with what you find acceptable voltage wise.
Remember that software reported voltage are not perfect, I can see that very easily on the R5E and putting the DMM on the voltage measurement point.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neilpark*
> 
> Hi folks for what it is worth, these are the settings I got to work with on my TB ex 3 card.
> 
> M/Board Asus X99 Deluxe 3505
> CPU Intel 5930K
> Ram Kingston 2400 16Gb 4x4
> V/Card Strix 970 in slot 3
> Boot Device Samsung 950 Pro 256Gb
> 
> I have the Thunderbolt card in slot 1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had already confirmed that the USB 3.1 type a was working.
> I got my cables today, so my main monitor (I have 3) is now plugged into the USB 3.1 type c connector on the T/B card, using a displayport convertor & a 2 metre displayport cable into the back of the monitor, and is working a treat, and all seems to be working OK.
> The cable that came with the T/B card is plugged from the T/B port on the card into the Display port on my v/card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is of some help to those out there trying to get these cards to work.
> 
> Neilp


Thanks for posting this. I had quite a fight trying to get my TB card working on my X99-Deluxe II. The documentation from ASUS is lacking to say the least. There is no instruction about BIOS settings at all. I finally got it to show up and the USB-C port working. I never tested a monitor. I was running 2 R9-290x GPUs in Crossfire and that seemed to complicate the TB setup. I was advised to Enable Above 4G decoding to get TB to work but when I did, it disabled Crossfire. I have no idea why.

Since then I have decided to run with 1 GPU so I may give the TB card another go. Every time I Google about this, I find posts form people who have been ripping their hair out trying to get their TB card to work. Mine seemed to be very picky about what PCiE slot it was in for reasons that are unclear to me. I do have a 28-lane CPU so I have to live with PCiE lane juggling but I swear that TB card has a mind of it;s own, and I have had little success finding detailed information about the proper BIOS settings for it.

May I ask if you have tried daisy chaining monitors from that port? Also, I noticed that whenever the TB card was installed and active, my final Boot Code would be something different than AA, though it did not seem to cause any problems. Have you noticed your final Boot Code changes when TB is installed?

Thanks!


----------



## Neilpark

Hi my boot code is now Fd, I have not tried running more than 1 monitor at this point in time, as I don't have the required cables.


----------



## ericeod

I've had my X99-A motherboard for 5 months, and it honestly has not been all that "fun" to work with. I am still unable to let my PC sleep (it will not wake from sleep and I am forced to hard power down), so I currnelty have "performance" mode set in Windows. I can't run the system on default settings and have to tweak a few voltages on SA and ram. When I asked in this thread, I'm told it is because my ram is not on the QVL list, that is the reason it is having issues. I've never really had an issue before with ram not being certified for a particular motherboard, but that's fine. So this is an opinion question for those of you fighting the ASUS X99 boards. I'm looking at the EVGA X99 FTW K because EVGA is offering an instant $120 rebate, bringing the price to $149.99. Would those of you with problems be willing to switch to a non-ASUS board?


----------



## Desolutional

2133MHz RAM should work out of the box as long as it complies to JEDEC spec, you shouldn't have to tweak SA or any voltages at all. Have you tried to boot with only one stick of RAM inserted?

Haswell-E is only guaranteed to run JEDEC spec RAM at 2133MHz (Broadwell-E is 2400MHz). Anything higher than that depends on the quality of the IMC, most chips should handle the XMP presets of X99 certified RAM kits. There will be some (few and rare) chips which can't run XMP out of the box, that needs tuning, or in the worst case scenario, your IMC isn't strong enough.

All chips should be able to run 2133MHz X99 QVL RAM kits though. Problems waking from sleeping either indicate unstable RAM or device driver issues. Disable "Hybrid sleep" in the power options to rule out HDD/SSD corruption.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I've had my X99-A motherboard for 5 months, and it honestly has not been all that "fun" to work with. I am still unable to let my PC sleep (it will not wake from sleep and I am forced to hard power down), so I currnelty have "performance" mode set in Windows. I can't run the system on default settings and have to tweak a few voltages on SA and ram. When I asked in this thread, I'm told it is because my ram is not on the QVL list, that is the reason it is having issues. I've never really had an issue before with ram not being certified for a particular motherboard, but that's fine. So this is an opinion question for those of you fighting the ASUS X99 boards. I'm looking at the EVGA X99 FTW K because EVGA is offering an instant $120 rebate, bringing the price to $149.99. Would those of you with problems be willing to switch to a non-ASUS board?


I too had a number of issues with the X99-A , enough that my Store eventually put me into an X99-A-II after RMA-ing 3 x X99-A Boards , I am surprised you have the A and not the A-II if you've only had it 5 months ... got a Deal I guess ? The A's were finicky on RAM, as was a GB X99-UD3P I had 1st , neither liked the GSkill 2800 kit I had , so the Store exchanged it for a 32GB 3000 Kit from Corsair which is compatible with the X99-A and also seems fine on the X99-A-II though the Asus QVL does not list it Corsair's QVL does. It is fine at the spec'd ratings but doesn't like to be "pushed" it seems , but I am no expert on RAM OCing especially on X99 , I'm on a 5820K BTW.

CMK32GX4M4B3000C15
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-32gb-4x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m4b3000c15

KB


----------



## ericeod

Thanks Desolutional and Kbird. Yeah I did not expect any issues running ram on "auto" with no XMP profile. I even manually set to 2133 and all timings to spec. I even bumped the vdimm to 1.25v. But the board has never run correctly (nothing goes catastrophically wrong). I've run memtest from a bootable flash drive with no errors reported. I'm planning on running Gsat from a bootable Mint install on a flash drive when I have time. I even did a fresh OS install last weekend after having issues saving PowerPoint and Word documents. The programs would freeze. I had been OCing a few weeks ago and had a few crashes, so I figured I would start with a fresh install. But I had Word freeze when opening a new document. I didn't have time to do much, other then bump SA (now at 0.906v). This to me all looks to be ram issues, which is why I've been told, "well its not on the QVL". Well, I bought the 2EA 2x8gb DDR4 2400 kits for a total of $120 off newegg when they were on sale... So I didn't want to replace them and pay twice that.

As for the board, a friend gave it to me after I helped him with some computer builds. He bought 2 boards, and had this one NIB since Feb 2015. I have a lot of work projects, so I've just been keeping it stable and dealing with the slight voltage changes. So yeah looking to possibly get a new board. Spec wise, I think ASUS is still better, and I like the ASUS bios (and yes, I went ahead and upgraded bios before doing my fresh install... hesitantly)

Again, thanks to you both for the responses!


----------



## malik22

hi guys I have a asus x99-s Im about to order two MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X will they fit on this motherboard in SLi and what sli bridge will i need?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> hi guys I have a asus x99-s Im about to order two MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X will they fit on this motherboard in SLi and what sli bridge will i need?


Here are the board specs: ASUS X99-S
The 1080 Ti should have no problem fitting and the board comes with an SLI bridge.
Quote:


> *Expansion Slots*
> 40-Lane CPU- 5 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16, x16/x16, x16/x16/x8, x8/x8/x16/x8, x8/x8/x8/x8/x8 mode) *1
> 1 x PCIe 2.0 x4 (max at x4 mode) *2
> 
> 28-Lane CPU- 3 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16, x16/x8, x8/x8/x8)
> 2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x1 mode)
> 1 x PCIe 2.0 x4 (max at x4 mode) *2


Quote:


> *Multi-GPU Support*
> Supports NVIDIA® Quad-GPU SLI™ Technology
> Supports NVIDIA® 3-Way SLI™ Technology
> Supports AMD Quad-GPU CrossFireX™ Technology
> Supports AMD 3-Way CrossFireX™ Technology


*Accessories*
Quote:


> User's manual
> ASUS Q-Shield
> 3 x SATA 6Gb/s cable(s)
> 1 x M.2 X4 bracket
> 1 x Supporting DVD
> _1 x SLI bridge(s)_
> 1 x Q-connector(s) (2 in 1)


Looks like there is plenty of room between the top two most PCIE:


----------



## malik22

thank you I will be getting a SLI-Bridge HB for best performance but I dont know which one to get they have them with 4,6 and 8 cm? and in what slot should i put the second gpu for best bandwith?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> thank you I will be getting a SLI-Bridge HB for best performance but I dont know which one to get they have them with 4,6 and 8 cm? and in what slot should i put the second gpu for best bandwith?


I recommend emailing ASUS Customer support and asking them the size of the SLI Bridge. As for the board itself, here is a nice writeup on the differences/features of the -S:
http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/1937-asus-x99-motherboard-comparison

And it looks like the board has a switch to configure which slots run at full x16, indicated by an LED light! I recommend using the top two slots.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I too had a number of issues with the X99-A , enough that my Store eventually put me into an X99-A-II after RMA-ing 3 x X99-A Boards , I am surprised you have the A and not the A-II if you've only had it 5 months ... got a Deal I guess ? The A's were finicky on RAM, as was a GB X99-UD3P I had 1st , neither liked the GSkill 2800 kit I had , so the Store exchanged it for a 32GB 3000 Kit from Corsair which is compatible with the X99-A and also seems fine on the X99-A-II though the Asus QVL does not list it Corsair's QVL does. It is fine at the spec'd ratings but doesn't like to be "pushed" it seems , but I am no expert on RAM OCing especially on X99 , I'm on a 5820K BTW.
> 
> CMK32GX4M4B3000C15
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-32gb-4x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m4b3000c15
> 
> KB


I think that's the same kit I have, but I've only been able to run at 2666. Anything higher and the motherboard will use the 125 strap, which doesn't boot (5820k here)


----------



## malik22

thanks ericeod for your help I have another question regarding my ssd I have a samsung 850 500gb I want to buy a second how would I go about putting them together in Raid on this mobo have never done this before?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> thanks ericeod for your help I have another question regarding my ssd I have a samsung 850 500gb I want to buy a second how would I go about putting them together in Raid on this mobo have never done this before?


That is really easy. All you need to do is put both SSD's on the SATA ports that support RAID (I put mine on port 1 and 2). There are 2 ways of doing this bios setup. First you can go into the bios and select the "EZ Tuning Wizard (F11)", which is a tab at the top of the page (or press F11). The EZ Tunning Wizard window appears. Select "RAID". Then select the option to build the array and select the Performance option. I already have a RAID built, so in my screenshot, it only shows my non-RAIDed HDDs in the storage configuration. if they were not already in a RAID 0 array, they would have shown up.





The other way is to switch to advanced mode, by selecting F7 , or clicking on the option on the lower right corner of your screen. Then go to the "Advanced" tab, and select "PCH Storage Configuration" from the menu. From there, find the SATA Controller with the SSDs connected and select "RAID" for the mode selection.





Something to note, I disconnect all but the 2 SSDs to be RAIDed at this step. I don't connect my HDDs until after Windows is installed.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I think that's the same kit I have, but I've only been able to run at 2666. Anything higher and the motherboard will use the 125 strap, which doesn't boot (5820k here)


I've got 2 kits of these 2x8Gb Vulcan TLGD416G2400HC14DC01 modules (4x8Gb total):
Quote:


> DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200)
> Timing 14-16-16-31
> Voltage 1.2V


I've had them pass Cinebench at DDR4 3000 cas 18-18-18-38 1.290v vdimm. But I had SA at only 1.02v, which caused programs to stop responding (I know SA needs to be higher, just didn't want to push higher voltage at the time). But my modules have spent most of their time at 2400 14-16-16-31 1.25v. And I've done a fresh install with them at 2133.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Anybody know is there is a trick to update the BIOS?

I got a ASUS X99-A mobo and i can't get her to update bios in the BIOS. Says it's not a BIOS file, but it is. I DL it from the ASUS site and even used the Renamer tool. Still nothing. Using a USB drive of course.

Thanks


----------



## Desolutional

Generally it should just be a matter of selecting "X99A.CAP" in the BIOS through EZ Flash and pressing OK. Did you try redownloading the file, or tried an older BIOS in case the newer one is corrupted?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Anybody know is there is a trick to update the BIOS?
> 
> I got a ASUS X99-A mobo and i can't get her to update bios in the BIOS. Says it's not a BIOS file, but it is. I DL it from the ASUS site and even used the Renamer tool. Still nothing. Using a USB drive of course.
> 
> Thanks


For Flashback (most reliable) the USB drive has to be in a specific USB slot - check the manual.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Anybody know is there is a trick to update the BIOS?
> 
> I got a ASUS X99-A mobo and i can't get her to update bios in the BIOS. Says it's not a BIOS file, but it is. I DL it from the ASUS site and even used the Renamer tool. Still nothing. Using a USB drive of course.
> 
> Thanks


Make sure the USB drive is FAT formatted. It will give you that same message if you try to flash from an NTFS formatted flash drive. I also make sure to use the USB 2.0 ports when bios flashing.


----------



## davepk

On my X99-A the only port that works for flash back is the port directly to the left of the optical audio connector.

If i remember correctly the back panel shield has that port highlighted.

And yes, you need to rename the bios file to "X99A.CAP"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> thank you I will be getting a SLI-Bridge HB for best performance but I dont know which one to get they have them with 4,6 and 8 cm? and in what slot should i put the second gpu for best bandwith?


it's right in your manual.

slots are ~43 mm spaced.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Thanks Desolutional and Kbird. Yeah I did not expect any issues running ram on "auto" with no XMP profile. I even manually set to 2133 and all timings to spec. I even bumped the vdimm to 1.25v. But the board has never run correctly (nothing goes catastrophically wrong). I've run memtest from a bootable flash drive with no errors reported. I'm planning on running Gsat from a bootable Mint install on a flash drive when I have time. I even did a fresh OS install last weekend after having issues saving PowerPoint and Word documents. The programs would freeze. I had been OCing a few weeks ago and had a few crashes, so I figured I would start with a fresh install. But I had Word freeze when opening a new document. I didn't have time to do much, other then bump SA (now at 0.906v). This to me all looks to be ram issues, which is why I've been told, "well its not on the QVL". Well, I bought the 2EA 2x8gb DDR4 2400 kits for a total of $120 off newegg when they were on sale... So I didn't want to replace them and pay twice that.
> 
> As for the board, a friend gave it to me after I helped him with some computer builds. He bought 2 boards, and had this one NIB since Feb 2015. I have a lot of work projects, so I've just been keeping it stable and dealing with the slight voltage changes. So yeah looking to possibly get a new board. Spec wise, I think ASUS is still better, and I like the ASUS bios (and yes, I went ahead and upgraded bios before doing my fresh install... hesitantly)
> 
> Again, thanks to you both for the responses!


I just looked at your Hardware Specs and if it is Correct stating you are using Team Vulcan DDR4 memory , then you are trying to run Skylake Z170 DDR4 on a X99 MB I think so that maybe part of the issue ? perhaps the Gurus here will know more than me about that... , I just know I made sure I got memory that was X99 compatible.

http://www.teamgroupinc.com/en/product/MEMORYMODULES/OVERCLOCKING/DDR4/Vulcan%20DDR4

KB.

Edit... I see you posted above while I was looking at Team Vulcan's Site ...... I think Cloppy was talking to me though...so not sure if Skylake memory is your issue or not... Perhaps Email Team about your MB and ask...


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I too had a number of issues with the X99-A , enough that my Store eventually put me into an X99-A-II after RMA-ing 3 x X99-A Boards , I am surprised you have the A and not the A-II if you've only had it 5 months ... got a Deal I guess ? The A's were finicky on RAM, as was a GB X99-UD3P I had 1st , neither liked the GSkill 2800 kit I had , so the Store exchanged it for a 32GB 3000 Kit from Corsair which is compatible with the X99-A and also seems fine on the X99-A-II though the Asus QVL does not list it Corsair's QVL does. It is fine at the spec'd ratings but doesn't like to be "pushed" it seems , but I am no expert on RAM OCing especially on X99 , I'm on a 5820K BTW.
> 
> CMK32GX4M4B3000C15
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-32gb-4x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m4b3000c15
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the same kit I have, but I've only been able to run at 2666. Anything higher and the motherboard will use the 125 strap, which doesn't boot (5820k here)
Click to expand...

Yes XMP sets 125 strap here too but I set it up manually the same way. 125 Strap allows my 5820k to OC to 4.4-4.5 which for some reason I can't get anywhere near on the 100 Strap eg using 44 or 45 it just refuses to Boot ..on 125 strap it boots 1st time and is Stable on my X99A-II ....

KB


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Yes XMP sets 125 strap here too but I set it up manually the same way. 125 Strap allows my 5820k to OC to 4.4-4.5 which for some reason I can't get anywhere near on the 100 Strap eg using 44 or 45 it just refuses to Boot ..on 125 strap it boots 1st time and is Stable on my X99A-II ....
> 
> KB


I'm running the CPU @ stock clocks... lol

I'll try again the 125 strap some day, thanks!!!


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I just looked at your Hardware Specs and if it is Correct stating you are using Team Vulcan DDR4 memory , then you are trying to run Skylake Z170 DDR4 on a X99 MB I think so that maybe part of the issue ? perhaps the Gurus here will know more than me about that... , I just know I made sure I got memory that was X99 compatible.
> 
> http://www.teamgroupinc.com/en/product/MEMORYMODULES/OVERCLOCKING/DDR4/Vulcan%20DDR4
> 
> KB.
> 
> Edit... I see you posted above while I was looking at Team Vulcan's Site ...... I think Cloppy was talking to me though...so not sure if Skylake memory is your issue or not... Perhaps Email Team about your MB and ask...


Yes you are right, the kits are for Skylake. I don't think I've ever bought a tri-channel or Quad kit. I understand those kits are tested to run at rated speeds, but I have always picked up dual channel mits and tweaked voltage and timings to make them run whatever the can without overvolting them. Its the risk I take, which is why I've kind of accepted my fate with my current setup. I always assumed you paid more for the extra testing needed to verify quad kits, and chalked it up to marketing. But seeing how much it affects Ryzen 7 is making me think more about the sub timings. I havent messed with sub timings since X58...

I never thought of contacting the manufacturer to see if the kit would be OK in the X99 platform. I will definitely do that!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Yes you are right, the kits are for Skylake. I don't think I've ever bought a tri-channel or Quad kit. I understand those kits are tested to run at rated speeds, but I have always picked up dual channel mits and tweaked voltage and timings to make them run whatever the can *without overvolting them.* Its the risk I take, which is why I've kind of accepted my fate with my current setup. I always assumed you paid more for the extra testing needed to verify quad kits, and chalked it up to marketing. But seeing how much it affects Ryzen 7 is making me think more about the sub timings. I havent messed with sub timings since X58...
> 
> I never thought of contacting the manufacturer to see if the kit would be OK in the X99 platform. I will definitely do that!


Why? DDR4 can handle quite high voltages > 1.45V for 24/7 is where you might get a bit concerned, but nothing a good fan can't cure.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Why? DDR4 can handle quite high voltages > 1.45V for 24/7 is where you might get a bit concerned, but nothing a good fan can't cure.


I dont trust the Boradwell-E chips... SA is my main concern. I bought my 6850k on sale and got insurance through newegg, and purchased Intel's overclocking replacement plan. I've definitely minimized the risk!


----------



## PimpSkyline

None of that helped.

Tried FAT and FAT32, tried the BIOS Slot on the I/O panel.

Already had it at X99A.CAP

What else to do?

I don't have the USB 3.1 version, would that make a difference?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> None of that helped.
> 
> Tried FAT and FAT32, tried the BIOS Slot on the I/O panel.
> 
> Already had it at X99A.CAP
> 
> What else to do?
> 
> I don't have the USB 3.1 version, would that make a difference?


Are you downloading the zip file and extracting the actual bios file?


I have the non-USB 3.1 version as well, and I just DLed and flashed the new bios last week. I always use the USB 2.0 ports when flashing. The USB 3.0 are blue, so I don't use the blue USB ports.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> None of that helped.
> 
> Tried FAT and FAT32, tried the BIOS Slot on the I/O panel.
> 
> Already had it at X99A.CAP
> 
> What else to do?
> 
> I don't have the USB 3.1 version, would that make a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you downloading the zip file and extracting the actual bios file?
> 
> 
> I have the non-USB 3.1 version as well, and I just DLed and flashed the new bios last week. I always use the USB 2.0 ports when flashing. The USB 3.0 are blue, so I don't use the blue USB ports.
Click to expand...

Yes of course! I like to think you guys don't assume people are this stupid? (Don't answer that, i have seen some stuff...)


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Yes of course! I like to think you guys don't assume people are this stupid? (Don't answer that, i have seen some stuff...)


I was asking myself that... LOL. No insult intended! I know you've been around a long time...

What bios are you upgrading from? I remember with my X79, I had to transition to a bios after my current bios before flashing the latest. Are you on 3402 now? That's what I flashed from.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> What bios are you upgrading from? I remember with my X79, I had to transition to a bios after my current bios before flashing the latest. Are you on 3402 now? That's what I flashed from.


This is a good idea, try doing incremental flashes, starting from the next highest version you currently have. It might also be the flash drive, have you tried another flash drive?


----------



## ericeod

I went ahead and added vdimm and SA, and tried DDR4 3000. System has been stable through multiple runs of Cinebench. Now I'm going to do some memtesting.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Yes of course! I like to think you guys don't assume people are this stupid? (Don't answer that, i have seen some stuff...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was asking myself that... LOL. No insult intended! I know you've been around a long time...
> 
> What bios are you upgrading from? I remember with my X79, I had to transition to a bios after my current bios before flashing the latest. Are you on 3402 now? That's what I flashed from.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> What bios are you upgrading from? I remember with my X79, I had to transition to a bios after my current bios before flashing the latest. Are you on 3402 now? That's what I flashed from.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good idea, try doing incremental flashes, starting from the next highest version you currently have. It might also be the flash drive, have you tried another flash drive?
Click to expand...

Its cool, like i said, i have seen some crap, but I'm not that simple. I have learned lol

I am coming from 2001 BIOS, this girl hasn't been touched in a while. I will have to try the one BIOS at a time idea i guess.


----------



## PimpSkyline

That didn't work







All of them says Not Proper BIOS.

I'm lost.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> That didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them says Not Proper BIOS.
> 
> I'm lost.


you can recover the OEM bios using the DVD or USB that came with the MB. I suggest you use crash-free bios recovery then flash using EZ flash on that board.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I went ahead and added vdimm and SA, and tried DDR4 3000. System has been stable through multiple runs of Cinebench. Now I'm going to do some memtesting.


my Ram requires 1.35v at 3000 per the specs but I have them set at 1.36v since one channel seems to use the extra .01v and I use an Offset on SA of +0.200 with no issues ,which is about what you've set I think. I also need 1.15v on VCCIO CPU

Since going to Offsets with some help from the guys here my temps have been lower , well worth a try especially if pushing things 24/7 ...and I don't hit 80° in RB Stress test any longer ,which is also why i am at 4375 (125 strap) not 4500mhz 24/7 too , temps seem to rise exponentially at 4500 for some reason and the extra mhz adds nothing, at least for me.

KB.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> That didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them says Not Proper BIOS.
> 
> I'm lost.


Are you using a USB2 Key ? (FAT32 is best) ... I have seen some weird issues with USB3 Keys

KB


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> That didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them says Not Proper BIOS.
> 
> I'm lost.
> 
> 
> 
> you can recover the OEM bios using the DVD or USB that came with the MB. I suggest you use crash-free bios recovery then flash using EZ flash on that board.
Click to expand...

Don't have either. Got the Mobo bare, not even a I/O shield or SATA cables.

So what do i do?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> That didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them says Not Proper BIOS.
> 
> I'm lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using a USB2 Key ? (FAT32 is best) ... I have seen some weird issues with USB3 Keys
> 
> KB
Click to expand...

USB2 key? What?

I am using a USB 2.0 Flash Drive, in the EZ-Flash USB port on the back of the Mobo, i have tried Formating the USB to FAT and FAT32, no change.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Don't have either. Got the Mobo bare, not even a I/O shield or SATA cables.
> 
> So what do i do?
> USB2 key? What?
> 
> I am using a USB 2.0 Flash Drive, in the EZ-Flash USB port on the back of the Mobo, i have tried Formating the USB to FAT and FAT32, no change.


no OEM DVD? erm... so you can curently get into bios and try to use EZ flash - correct? If yes, be sure to clrcmos or load opt defaults before attempting to flash. DL a fresh copy of the bios, extract it (like it seems you have done already) and place it on a USB stick OR on any HDD you have laying around. enter bios and try ezflash.. if it fails, check your manual on how to use crash-free bios on your specific board.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Don't have either. Got the Mobo bare, not even a I/O shield or SATA cables.
> 
> So what do i do?
> USB2 key? What?
> 
> I am using a USB 2.0 Flash Drive, in the EZ-Flash USB port on the back of the Mobo, i have tried Formating the USB to FAT and FAT32, no change.
> 
> 
> 
> no OEM DVD? erm... so you can curently get into bios and try to use EZ flash - correct? If yes, be sure to clrcmos or load opt defaults before attempting to flash. DL a fresh copy of the bios, extract it (like it seems you have done already) and place it on a USB stick OR on any HDD you have laying around. enter bios and try ezflash.. if it fails, check your manual on how to use crash-free bios on your specific board.
Click to expand...

FIXED IT

For some dumb ass reason, ASUS has the X99-A and X99-A USB3.1 pages put together. So it was trying to get me to install a USB 3.1 version of the BIOS. Did a quick Google search for the X99-A ONLY BIOS, found it, DL it, Flashed no issue..... I F'ing HaTe ASUS..... No wonder i have went Gigabyte all these years, never had a issue like this before....

So yeah.... Here is the X99-A O.N.L.Y BIOS.... LINK


----------



## Desolutional

That's good news. At least the safeguards worked properly and stopped you from installing the USB 3.1 BIOS, no one wants a brick, even with BIOS Flashback.


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> FIXED IT
> 
> For some dumb ass reason, ASUS has the X99-A and X99-A USB3.1 pages put together. So it was trying to get me to install a USB 3.1 version of the BIOS. Did a quick Google search for the X99-A ONLY BIOS, found it, DL it, Flashed no issue..... I F'ing HaTe ASUS..... No wonder i have went Gigabyte all these years, never had a issue like this before....
> 
> So yeah.... Here is the X99-A O.N.L.Y BIOS.... LINK


Thanks for reporting back on a fix for the problem! Hopefully, it'll help others.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That's good news. At least the safeguards worked properly and stopped you from installing the USB 3.1 BIOS, no one wants a brick, even with BIOS Flashback.


Yeah its a good feature, but why the heck does ASUS want you to Brick the Mobo? (Trying to give you 3.1 version on a non 3.1 mobo)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> FIXED IT
> 
> For some dumb ass reason, ASUS has the X99-A and X99-A USB3.1 pages put together. So it was trying to get me to install a USB 3.1 version of the BIOS. Did a quick Google search for the X99-A ONLY BIOS, found it, DL it, Flashed no issue..... I F'ing HaTe ASUS..... No wonder i have went Gigabyte all these years, never had a issue like this before....
> 
> So yeah.... Here is the X99-A O.N.L.Y BIOS.... LINK
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reporting back on a fix for the problem! Hopefully, it'll help others.
Click to expand...

That's what i do, and have been since '08


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> my Ram requires 1.35v at 3000 per the specs but I have them set at 1.36v since one channel seems to use the extra .01v and I use an Offset on SA of +0.200 with no issues ,which is about what you've set I think. I also need 1.15v on VCCIO CPU
> 
> Since going to Offsets with some help from the guys here my temps have been lower , well worth a try especially if pushing things 24/7 ...and I don't hit 80° in RB Stress test any longer ,which is also why i am at 4375 (125 strap) not 4500mhz 24/7 too , temps seem to rise exponentially at 4500 for some reason and the extra mhz adds nothing, at least for me.
> 
> KB.


So far the system is stable... more so then when I tried JDEC 2133 or 2400 at XMP settings (both manual and XMP was finicky).


----------



## Agent-A01

Any ideas why a 1TB 960 Pro will BSOD with Machine Check exception as a boot drive?

I have tried clean install on 2 different systems, 5820k+ X99-A and 5930k + X99-AU31.

Latest bios on both 3505 with CSM disabled in the M.2 slot.

Obvious answer would be faulty drive but I doubt it.

Works perfectly fine as a non boot drive, passes stress test, no smart errors, good performance, etc..

It's on the latest firmware, 2B6Qxxx

I have tried clean install of creators update and anniversary with no results.
BSOD instantly in anniversary after setup.

Creators 1703 will work fine until i restart.

Once i restart bsod loop.
I can even go back to a restore point and use it no issues until i reboot.

Safe mode won't work there either.
Have tried using all latest drivers vs none, makes no difference.

BTW bsod dump never starts so I can't get that either.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Any ideas why a 1TB 960 Pro will BSOD with Machine Check exception as a boot drive?
> 
> I have tried clean install on 2 different systems, 5820k+ X99-A and 5930k + X99-AU31.
> 
> Latest bios on both 3505 with CSM disabled in the M.2 slot.
> 
> Obvious answer would be faulty drive but I doubt it.
> 
> Works perfectly fine as a non boot drive, passes stress test, no smart errors, good performance, etc..
> 
> It's on the latest firmware, 2B6Qxxx
> 
> I have tried clean install of creators update and anniversary with no results.
> BSOD instantly in anniversary after setup.
> 
> Creators 1703 will work fine until i restart.
> 
> Once i restart bsod loop.
> I can even go back to a restore point and use it no issues until i reboot.
> 
> Safe mode won't work there either.
> Have tried using all latest drivers vs none, makes no difference.
> 
> BTW bsod dump never starts so I can't get that either.


Can you please go into your bios and take a screenshot (F12 with a Fat 32 formatted flash drive installed) of your boot devices and boot priority? Im wandering if the Windows Boot is condigured to be the first boot device.


----------



## KCDC

Any other STRIX X99 owners notice that NVME options in the BIOS disappeared with the 1504 bios update? I'm also getting very poor performance with my 950 Pro...


----------



## djgar

Yes, we've all noticed that, no unusual degradation because of it for me.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yes, we've all noticed that, no unusual degradation because of it for me.


Good to know, thanks. Guess my 950 performance issue lies elsewhere..


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Can you please go into your bios and take a screenshot (F12 with a Fat 32 formatted flash drive installed) of your boot devices and boot priority? Im wandering if the Windows Boot is condigured to be the first boot device.


The 960 pro is the only boot-able device in the system.
Only had a blank 1TB 850 ssd as a spare that wasn't powered on.

Maybe it's a bug with X99-As bios..


----------



## jeffreysousa

Anyone ever figure out getting the Thunderbolt EX 3 card to work with the X99 Deluxe-II? I'd given up hope after a brief (but painful) stint trying to get my Thunderbolt card recognized when I first got this motherboard a few months ago. But now I need to connect to a Thunderbolt-only RAID at work, so I have to dive back in. I've tried putting the card in each PCIE slot, made sure the header cable was plugged in to the mobo.

I've tried every reasonable solution currently out there, including many from this forum (the uninstall/reinstall mambo of the woefully outdated Thunderbolt drivers from Asus' site, starting with and without the card physically plugged in, disabling CSM and fast boot, screwing around with cache sizes and enabling a bunch of acronyms I don't even understand in the BIOS). Nothing. No Thunderbolt devices recognized when I start Windows with the drive plugged in.

My setup:

i7-6850K
64 GB RAM
1x M.2 500 GB drive on the motherboard
PCIEX16_1 Titan X Pascal
PCIEX16_2 Blackmagic DeckLink Mini Monitor 4K
PCIEX16_3 Empty
PCIEX16_4 Another M.2 500 GB drive
PCIEX16_5 Thunderbolt EX 3 card

Running Windows 10 Creators Update.
Curiously, when I am in the part of the BIOS that allows you to set a PCIE "generation" (1-3) per PCIE Slot, it says "NOT DETECTED" for my Thunderbolt card, no matter which slot I place it in. Seems even the BIOS can't see the card. Possible the Thunderbolt 3 EX card itself is dead? I don't know if I can RMA just the card...it shares a serial number with the mobo as a whole, and I definitely don't want to dismantle and send in the mobo.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffreysousa*
> 
> Anyone ever figure out getting the Thunderbolt EX 3 card to work with the X99 Deluxe-II? I'd given up hope after a brief (but painful) stint trying to get my Thunderbolt card recognized when I first got this motherboard a few months ago. But now I need to connect to a Thunderbolt-only RAID at work, so I have to dive back in. I've tried putting the card in each PCIE slot, made sure the header cable was plugged in to the mobo.
> 
> I've tried every reasonable solution currently out there, including many from this forum (the uninstall/reinstall mambo of the woefully outdated Thunderbolt drivers from Asus' site, starting with and without the card physically plugged in, disabling CSM and fast boot, screwing around with cache sizes and enabling a bunch of acronyms I don't even understand in the BIOS). Nothing. No Thunderbolt devices recognized when I start Windows with the drive plugged in.
> 
> My setup:
> 
> i7-6850K
> 64 GB RAM
> 1x M.2 500 GB drive on the motherboard
> PCIEX16_1 Titan X Pascal
> PCIEX16_2 Blackmagic DeckLink Mini Monitor 4K
> PCIEX16_3 Empty
> PCIEX16_4 Another M.2 500 GB drive
> PCIEX16_5 Thunderbolt EX 3 card
> 
> Running Windows 10 Creators Update.
> Curiously, when I am in the part of the BIOS that allows you to set a PCIE "generation" (1-3) per PCIE Slot, it says "NOT DETECTED" for my Thunderbolt card, no matter which slot I place it in. Seems even the BIOS can't see the card. Possible the Thunderbolt 3 EX card itself is dead? I don't know if I can RMA just the card...it shares a serial number with the mobo as a whole, and I definitely don't want to dismantle and send in the mobo.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


check page 1531
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/15300#post_26007281


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Can you please go into your bios and take a screenshot (F12 with a Fat 32 formatted flash drive installed) of your boot devices and boot priority? Im wandering if the Windows Boot is condigured to be the first boot device.
> 
> 
> 
> The 960 pro is the only boot-able device in the system.
> Only had a blank 1TB 850 ssd as a spare that wasn't powered on.
> 
> Maybe it's a bug with X99-As bios..
Click to expand...

He meant that if Windows Boot Manager is not listed 1st , then the Computer won't boot ie the system is seeing something other that your 960 as the Boot device and it is not finding a OS because of that....


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> He meant that if Windows Boot Manager is not listed 1st , then the Computer won't boot ie the system is seeing something other that your 960 as the Boot device and it is not finding a OS because of that....


Yes... I took a screenshot showing my boot order (Ive got 2 SSDs in RAID 0) with the Boot manager first. The FAT 32 formatted USB drive is showing up because it was plugged in to save my screenshot.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> He meant that if Windows Boot Manager is not listed 1st , then the Computer won't boot ie the system is seeing something other that your 960 as the Boot device and it is not finding a OS because of that....


It Is listed as a bootable device there.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffreysousa*
> 
> Anyone ever figure out getting the Thunderbolt EX 3 card to work with the X99 Deluxe-II? I'd given up hope after a brief (but painful) stint trying to get my Thunderbolt card recognized when I first got this motherboard a few months ago. But now I need to connect to a Thunderbolt-only RAID at work, so I have to dive back in. I've tried putting the card in each PCIE slot, made sure the header cable was plugged in to the mobo.
> 
> I've tried every reasonable solution currently out there, including many from this forum (the uninstall/reinstall mambo of the woefully outdated Thunderbolt drivers from Asus' site, starting with and without the card physically plugged in, disabling CSM and fast boot, screwing around with cache sizes and enabling a bunch of acronyms I don't even understand in the BIOS). Nothing. No Thunderbolt devices recognized when I start Windows with the drive plugged in.
> 
> My setup:
> 
> i7-6850K
> 64 GB RAM
> 1x M.2 500 GB drive on the motherboard
> PCIEX16_1 Titan X Pascal
> PCIEX16_2 Blackmagic DeckLink Mini Monitor 4K
> PCIEX16_3 Empty
> PCIEX16_4 Another M.2 500 GB drive
> PCIEX16_5 Thunderbolt EX 3 card
> 
> Running Windows 10 Creators Update.
> Curiously, when I am in the part of the BIOS that allows you to set a PCIE "generation" (1-3) per PCIE Slot, it says "NOT DETECTED" for my Thunderbolt card, no matter which slot I place it in. Seems even the BIOS can't see the card. Possible the Thunderbolt 3 EX card itself is dead? I don't know if I can RMA just the card...it shares a serial number with the mobo as a whole, and I definitely don't want to dismantle and send in the mobo.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


I had quite a fight with mine - Also X99 Deluxe II. I finally got it working and got it to show up. I tested the USB-C and it worked. I never tested video. While trying to get the card working (as Asus offers basically ZERO information on the details or BIOS settings), I managed to find posts from several others suffering through it. These posts offer insight into BIOS settings that I would never have never known how to set, or even that they affected operation of the TB card. I got my card to work in PCIE slots 3 and 4. I never got it to work in slot 5 (the bottom slot).

I also has problems with PCIE Power Management being set to OFF (D3) as opposed to ON (D0). I am attaching a ZIP document that is a composite of the helpful posts I found and the things I tried and observed while trying to get the card to work. I cannot vouch for how anything suggested in this document will work for you but I finally did get my TB card to work. I encountered some strange (to me) interactions with my video cards (2 R9-290X running in Cross Fire) that I never did figure out. That said, take a look at the attached documents. It is the result of many hours of searching and many hours of trial and error.

I used SIV to track down the TB card. SIV also showed me the Power Management issue. Some screen shots are in the Zip file of what to look for. If you don't know, SIV is a VERY powerful free utility that can read just about every sensor and data dumps from every device in your system. It is not very intuitive to use as it was written by a programmer as a tool for himself and other programmers. It is written by a guy named Ray who pretty much runs the Corsair forums for cooling and Corsairs very buggy LINK software. Ray did not link the way LINK worked so he wrote SIV to replace it. SIV has since evolved FAR past replacing Corsair Link, and it can show detailed info about your PCIE busses - and pretty much everything else. You can download SIV at http://rh-software.com/

I also am attaching a hard to find Asus ThunderboltEX 3 User Giude and BIOS screen shots of my final settings that worked.

I hope some of this helps you out. If you do get it working, I would love to hear about your path to solution.

ThunderboltUserGuideandMiscTips.zip 2493k .zip file


AsusX99DeluxeIITB3BIOSSettings.zip 210k .zip file


----------



## jeffreysousa

Dude!!! This is so incredibly helpful. Thank you for taking the time to put all of this together. I am about to dig through the material you sent and see if I can get this Thunderbolt EX 3 card working! I've already wasted almost another full day (today) playing Tetris with the PCIE slots. Still, nothing. I learned about SIV only last night, but just redownloaded at your suggestion. I will keep you updated for sure. What's a little scary (to me) about my current situation is that I can't get the BIOS to even detect the card, nor is it showing up in Windows Device Management.

This is my current set up...in which the Thunderbolt card isn't even a blip on anyone's radar:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fldjem0ngq757cx/thunderbolt_help_me.jpg?dl=0


----------



## jeffreysousa

Been messing around for about a few hours but still no good. I tried putting the Thunderbolt EX3 card in PCIe 2.0 x16_2, and then PCIe x16_4, the latter with PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM enabled, but no luck.

I'm starting to wonder if I actually have a busted Thunderbolt EX3 card (though I did briefly have this working when I first built the machine in October...didn't use TBolt for a couple months coincidentally, next time I tried it didn't work). Maybe I'll try RMA.

Reason is, I can't for the life of me find the Thunderbolt card in SIV, no matter where it's plugged in. It seemed like from your screenshots you were able to see it even when it was powered off. If I open SIV, click on PCI Bus, PCI BARs, then click on every PCI location, I can't find a device called "Thunderbolt" as I see you found in your screenshots.

Here's an image of my SIV (currently I've got Titan X in PCIe x16_1, PCIe 2.0 x16_2 empty, BlackMagic Mini Monitor 4K in PCIe x16_3, Thunderbolt EX3 in PCIe x16_4, and an M.2 drive in PCIe x16_5.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffreysousa*
> 
> Been messing around for about a few hours but still no good. I tried putting the Thunderbolt EX3 card in PCIe 2.0 x16_2, and then PCIe x16_4, the latter with PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM enabled, but no luck.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if I actually have a busted Thunderbolt EX3 card (though I did briefly have this working when I first built the machine in October...didn't use TBolt for a couple months coincidentally, next time I tried it didn't work). Maybe I'll try RMA.
> 
> Reason is, I can't for the life of me find the Thunderbolt card in SIV, no matter where it's plugged in. It seemed like from your screenshots you were able to see it even when it was powered off. If I open SIV, click on PCI Bus, PCI BARs, then click on every PCI location, I can't find a device called "Thunderbolt" as I see you found in your screenshots.
> 
> Here's an image of my SIV (currently I've got Titan X in PCIe x16_1, PCIe 2.0 x16_2 empty, BlackMagic Mini Monitor 4K in PCIe x16_3, Thunderbolt EX3 in PCIe x16_4, and an M.2 drive in PCIe x16_5.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hi Again,

First, thanks for the thanks and the REP









I don't know why you are not seeing the card in SIV. Your SIV screen shot is of "Physical memory and PCI Bars". I am not even sure where in SIV you go to get that screen! SIV is like a maze - every time I start clicking around, I find something new, and I often do not understand what I am even looking at! That said, I think you are looking in the wrong place. From the SIV main screen, just click on the PCI Bus tab that is 3rd from the right from the HELP tab. A large window called [PCI Bus] will open up. It's quite a long list so there will be a scroll bar down the right side of the windows. Once you are in that window, scroll down and look for the PCI Bridge that says Intel DSL6540 Thunderbolt [Alpine Ridge]. IF you find it, the card is there. Click on the box with the numbers in it on the left side (ex 2-00-0). That opens up the sub window that lets you see the state of Power Management.

(D0 = Device Fully Operational - no power saving)
(D1 = Device Operational, minimum power saving)
(D2 = Device on standby, medium power saving)
(D3 = Device Fully Off, no power to device)

When my card showed up but in state D3, I had to Enable PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support. When I Enabled these in the BIOS, the state of the card in SIV [PCI Bus] SUB-window changed from dreaded D3 to D0. This worked when the card was in PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_3 slot (ASUS Terminology). I could not get it to go to state DO when installed in PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_4 slot no matter where I set PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support. I have no idea why,

The last slot (-PCIe 2.0 x16_5 slot) was not an option in the BIOS under AIC location so I could not figure out how to tell the BIOS the card was in that slot because that slot did not appear in the pull down. I never did figure that part out.

The other weird thing that happened to me was that when I enabled Above 4G Decoding, it Disabled my Cross Fire. I found a post on line from someone who had the same thing happen. The first time I enabled Above 4G Decoding, I lost Cross Fire, Verified Cross Fire was disabled in the AMD GPU settings. Then I went back into the BIOS and Disabled Above 4G Decoding and Cross Fire came back. Then I re-Enabled Above 4G Decoding a 2nd time, rebooted, and STILL had Crossfire. I never figured that out either.

I wish I could help you more with a short, precise procedure but for me it was a study in frustration and confusion. TBH, I got so frustrated with it, and constantly fighting with PCIe lane allocations with the X99-Deluxe II (which does a LOT of PCIe lane juggling between M.2, U.2, and GPU) with 2 GPU cards and a 28-lane i7-5820K CPU. I pulled my 2nd GPU out of the system and never did anymore with the TB card. I really should try to get it working again and actually try the video this time.

If your card showed up the first time you tried it, I doubt the card is bad. Try it again in PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16_3 slot and run SIV, and get that [PCI Bus] window up. Hopefully you will find it. Then you can see what state the Power Management is in. I don't know if Windows power management profiles affect this or not.

Good luck!


----------



## jeffreysousa

Hey man, again thank you for the incredibly thoughtful advice.

I haven't cracked this yet, but I did finally make SOME progress.

Basically, I discovered that if I reset the CMOS (via the physical red button on the motherboard), with the Thunderbolt EX 3 card installed, then allow the system to boot into the BIOS, I can see the Thunderbolt card has been allocated PCIe lanes! Whereas before when I went into Advanced\System Agent Configuration\NB PCI-E Configuration, the slot I'd placed the Thunderbolt EX 3 card in always showed up as "Not Present."

Resetting the CMOS with the Thunderbolt EX3 already plugged in, whichever Northbridge slot the card was in, it showed as "Linked at x4"!

This is a minor miracle in my situation. Previous to this, I wasn't even sure my Thunderbolt card was in physical hardware health, since nothing (not the BIOS, not SIV) detected any trace of it.

I thought I'd solved the problem. I flipped on Thunderbolt in the BIOS, navigated to my PCIe lane, saved and exit...went into Windows...aaaaand...nothing.

Discouraged, I returned to the BIOS, returned to NB PCI-E Configuration, and I saw that the Thunderbolt card mysteriously was "not present." Argh! Back to square one. I reset the CMOS to make sure I hadn't been hallucinating the first time I saw the card show up as X4, and lo and behold, it was back! This time I tried just exiting the BIOS without making changes -- no getting greedy and turning on the Thunderbolt. Of course Windows showed nothing -- that's expected since I didn't even enable Thunderbolt. But another quick visit to the BIOS and the card was "not present" again!

Bottom line: the Thunderbolt card is recognized by the BIOS only when I cold boot into it via a hard CMOS reset. But after I exit the BIOS that first, special time, whether I save changes, discard changes, enable or disable Thunderbolt, the magic is gone. Exiting the BIOS triggers a reboot, and even if I press delete and go right back into the BIOS, the card is gone!!!

What could be going on here? What's so special about booting from a cleared CMOS that goes away after my first visit to the BIOS.

I was wondering if it had to do with boot time...if somehow a normal power on / restart of the computer enters the BIOS too fast, before the mobo can register the Thunderbolt card. Whereas booting into the BIOS from a CMOS reset maybe allows more time for the card to be read?

I messed with every Boot option I could think of. I increased the POST time to 10 seconds. I disabled Fast Boot, CSM, and secure boot. I maxed out the values in any of the Thunderbolt advanced settings having to do with "delaying" anything. I turned on forced GPI0 power, which there's no explanation for what that is, but I assume it's forcing power to come from the Thunderbolt header, which can only be a good thing in my situation. I also turned on PCH DMI ASPM.

Nothing!

I'm attaching a picture which shows that the Thunderbolt card shows up as linked at X4 no matter which slot I place it in (3, 4, or 5). Interestingly placing the Tbolt card in slot 4 knocks the Titan X down to X8. I did also try the 2nd slot (Southbridge). There doesn't seem to be anyway to get the BIOS to show you whether the southbridge slot is linked or not. But enabling Thunderbolt in the advanced tab with the card connected to southbridge, having cleared CMOS, doesn't work when booted into Windows.

northbridge_tests.jpg 217k .jpg file


Any thoughts about what could be causing this issue? I never see the card in SIV or Windows Device Manager. I feel like maybe I need to extend the boot time, before POST? Whenever I see the "American Megatrends, hit F1 to enter setup," I know that the card will be recognized. I know errors, or restarting the CMOS, triggers that screen --

megatrends.jpg 4095k .jpg file


Is there any way to force this in a healthy way?

NB: I removed my other card, the Blackmagic Decklink, for all of this testing, to make sure it wasn't a resource issue. Only have the Titan X, M.2, and Thunderbolt card plugged in).

Thanks!


----------



## jeffreysousa

OK, now I've made significantly more progress, but still not reliably fixed.

Essentially, I was able to get Thunderbolt to show up in SIV and in the Device Manager, AND I was able to get an external drive to show up in Windows when connected to the Thunderbolt EX 3's USB 3.1 middle port!

Here are some pics of my mild success:

BUT --

(1) A Thunderbolt-equipped hard drive will not work when plugged into the USB-C type Thunderbolt port on the EX 3
(2) After a few restarts, the solution fades away, cause unknown. Thunderbolt stops appearing in the Device Manager, and in SIV, and if I check out the BIOS, slot 5 (where the EX 3 card currently lives) goes to "not present" instead of "linked at X4"

I know that Thunderbolt isn't hot pluggable in Windows. I.e., I know that I shouldn't expect a hard drive to show up in Windows Explorer when I plug it in during operation. I know that I need to start Windows with the hard drive already plugged in. Problem is, once I get Thunderbolt semi-recognized by Windows (through SIV and the Device Manager), if I then restart the machine with my Thunderbolt external drive plugged into the USB C port on the EX 3, the boot hangs! Once I see the Asus logo with the "press DEL to enter setup" screen, it hangs there forever. I've waited up to 15 minutes and it never advances. Seems something about having the Thunderbolt drive plugged in scrambles its brains.

Only way to get the computer to start again is to unplug the Thunderbolt drive, at which point any progress I've made is erased. Next time I'm in Windows, Thunderbolt no longer shows up in SIV or the Device Manager.

I've also had this failure occur with just a regular old USB drive plugged into the Thunderbolt card. Starting up the machine with the USB plugged in, it hangs at POST, all BIOS needing to be reset.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but this is starting to feel like a shoddy BIOS build on ASUS's part. It doesn't feel like what's happening to me is about putting the card in the correct slot, following instructions carefully, or even getting the settings right in the BIOS or with installing the Windows Thunderbolt driver. It feels like it's an intermittent issue. Perhaps related to power draw?

I feel like this needs Asus attention. Anyone know how to get it?

PS, forgot to mention how I made progress from last time (when I got Tbolt recognized by the BIOS upon a clear CMOS, but never thereafter, nor showing up in SIV).

I uninstalled the Thunderbolt drivers in Windows.
I removed the EX 3 card from the physical PCIE slot but KEPT THE HEADER PLUGGED IN
I reset CMOS
I booted to Windows with the card removed
I reinstalled the Thunderbolt drivers from Asus' EX 3 website (the ones that are a freakin' year old)
Restarted, booted to Windows again...
Shut down, PLUGGED IN THE TBOLT CARD TO PCIE SLOT 5
Cleared CMOS!
Checked in the BIOS, saw I was linked at X4, DID NOT ENABLE THUNDERBOLT IN ADVANCED SETTINGS
Just ran it into Windows...
Now I saw the Tbolt card in Device Manager and SIV
I restarted, went to BIOS, enabled Tbolt and informed it that the AIC card was in PCIE5
Running that into Windows, I could still see SIV and Device Manager card present, but actual Tbolt connection not working...


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffreysousa*
> 
> OK, now I've made significantly more progress, but still not reliably fixed.
> 
> Essentially, I was able to get Thunderbolt to show up in SIV and in the Device Manager, AND I was able to get an external drive to show up in Windows when connected to the Thunderbolt EX 3's USB 3.1 middle port!
> 
> Here are some pics of my mild success:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ][/SPOILER
> 
> BUT --
> 
> (1) A Thunderbolt-equipped hard drive will not work when plugged into the USB-C type Thunderbolt port on the EX 3
> (2) After a few restarts, the solution fades away, cause unknown. Thunderbolt stops appearing in the Device Manager, and in SIV, and if I check out the BIOS, slot 5 (where the EX 3 card currently lives) goes to "not present" instead of "linked at X4"
> 
> I know that Thunderbolt isn't hot pluggable in Windows. I.e., I know that I shouldn't expect a hard drive to show up in Windows Explorer when I plug it in during operation. I know that I need to start Windows with the hard drive already plugged in. Problem is, once I get Thunderbolt semi-recognized by Windows (through SIV and the Device Manager), if I then restart the machine with my Thunderbolt external drive plugged into the USB C port on the EX 3, the boot hangs! Once I see the Asus logo with the "press DEL to enter setup" screen, it hangs there forever. I've waited up to 15 minutes and it never advances. Seems something about having the Thunderbolt drive plugged in scrambles its brains.
> 
> Only way to get the computer to start again is to unplug the Thunderbolt drive, at which point any progress I've made is erased. Next time I'm in Windows, Thunderbolt no longer shows up in SIV or the Device Manager.
> 
> I've also had this failure occur with just a regular old USB drive plugged into the Thunderbolt card. Starting up the machine with the USB plugged in, it hangs at POST, all BIOS needing to be reset.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but this is starting to feel like a shoddy BIOS build on ASUS's part. It doesn't feel like what's happening to me is about putting the card in the correct slot, following instructions carefully, or even getting the settings right in the BIOS or with installing the Windows Thunderbolt driver. It feels like it's an intermittent issue. Perhaps related to power draw?
> 
> I feel like this needs Asus attention. Anyone know how to get it?
> 
> PS, forgot to mention how I made progress from last time (when I got Tbolt recognized by the BIOS upon a clear CMOS, but never thereafter, nor showing up in SIV).
> 
> I uninstalled the Thunderbolt drivers in Windows.
> I removed the EX 3 card from the physical PCIE slot but KEPT THE HEADER PLUGGED IN
> I reset CMOS
> I booted to Windows with the card removed
> I reinstalled the Thunderbolt drivers from Asus' EX 3 website (the ones that are a freakin' year old)
> Restarted, booted to Windows again...
> Shut down, PLUGGED IN THE TBOLT CARD TO PCIE SLOT 5
> Cleared CMOS!
> Checked in the BIOS, saw I was linked at X4, DID NOT ENABLE THUNDERBOLT IN ADVANCED SETTINGS
> Just ran it into Windows...
> Now I saw the Tbolt card in Device Manager and SIV
> I restarted, went to BIOS, enabled Tbolt and informed it that the AIC card was in PCIE5
> Running that into Windows, I could still see SIV and Device Manager card present, but actual Tbolt connection not working...


Welcome to the World of Thunderbolt on ASUS X99 / Windows 10, where nothing seems to happen twice! Your successful procedure sounds like the one in that Word document I posted that was originally from a post I found from a guy who claimed as Asus employee had unofficially posted that deal with plugging in the TB header cable but not putting the card in the PCiE slot. It worked for him and sounds like it sort of worked for you. I never actually went through that procedure because after I saw the card in SIV with Power Management at state D3 (no power), I went back into the BIOS and Enabled PCH DMI ASPM and ASPM Support. The Power Management state went from D3 to D0 and the card worked. By "worked" I mean I stuck a flash drive in the USB-C port and it showed up in Windows. It never affected me during reboots and I left it plugged in there for quite a while. Sort of a Victory trophy.

I have NO idea why your rig hangs on the boot whenever a drive is plugged into a TB port. Mine had no problem in that respect. I do tend to agree with you regarding poor implementation in the ASUS Bios. No one on the planet (that I have found) seems to actually know what all of those TB related settings do in the BIOS. If they do, they ain't posting! That Thunderbolt EX3 USers Guide is the only documentation I have ever found and it does not address BIOS configuration settings at all. Neither does the Asus X99-Deluxe II Series BIOS Manual. The TB BIOS settings do not appear unless the TB header is plugged in. The BIOS manual never even mentions these menu screens.

As for not booting anytime a drive is plugged into the TB card, I would look very hard at all the Boot option settings in the BIOS. Maybe there is something screwed up in there and it is not trying to boot from the OS drive when the TB card is present.

Finally, I see you were able to get the TB card to show up in the last PCie slot (PCiex16_5) at all. In the TB settings in the BIOS there is and AIC Location pull down but PCiEx16_5 does not appear in the pull down (for me). I was never able to figure out how to set the BIOS to have the TB card in that last slot. May I ask how you managed that? And, what version of the BIOS are you running? That may be the reason for some of these differences. I was on 1401 when I did all this. I am on 1504 now but have not gotten into it with the TB card again since I updated to 1504.

Anyway - PROGRESS! You may nail it if you stick with it. It just wore me down. And NO - it should not be this hard to do.


----------



## jeffreysousa

Ah, OK, that's an interesting insight to look into the Boot options in order to address my issue with starting up with the Thunderbolt external drive plugged into the EX 3. Since I've been clearing my CMOS for most restarts, the Boot options would be at their default. I haven't tried disabling fast boot / CSM / secure boot.

As for why I'm able to select PCIEX16_5 for the Northbridge AIC location, I'm not sure! Actually slot 5 has always been an option for me on the dropdown menu. The default option, in fact, when I switch the top dropdown from its SB default to NB.

Maybe it's because I have an i6850K, which is 40 lanes? I believe you mentioned your CPU is 28 lanes.

One spec on my build I never mentioned was that I'm running an internal RAID of 4x 6TB hard drives, using Intel Rapid Storage Technology. I don't *think* this is related to my issue, but some of the docs you compiled for me did mentioned SATA conflicts. I actually am not sure which options may be relevant to this in the BIOS.

But in my recent "success," I haven't been enabling IRST. It's off by default when you reset the CMOS. But my "failure" (the Thunderbolt card disappearing from SIV / BIOS) also happens with IRST turned off, so I don't think that's affecting it.

I've been cross posting some of this adventure in the ASUS VIP forums under the X99 motherboard section (https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20170420115623778&SLanguage=en-us&board_id=1&model=X99-DELUXE%20II&page=2).

The most recent piece of advice is suggesting my intermittent issues may have to do with CPU insufficient cooling or badly seated RAM. I'm going to follow up on that, although since my computer is working perfectly fine in every other respect aside from Tbolt, I'm not that hopeful.

I'm not sure if I do have the will to keep going with this. At some point I will have to put my PC back together again and do actual work. I'm discouraged, mad about the time I've sunk into this troubleshooting, very pissed at Asus for selling a product that doesn't work for many people despite reasonable effort, and their radio silence.

Thank you for the amazing help!

Jeff


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffreysousa*
> 
> I'm not sure if I do have the will to keep going with this. At some point I will have to put my PC back together again and do actual work. I'm discouraged, mad about the time I've sunk into this troubleshooting, very pissed at Asus for selling a product that doesn't work for many people despite reasonable effort, and their radio silence.
> 
> Thank you for the amazing help!
> 
> Jeff


I understand how you feel - discouraged, mad, etc. I ended up in the same state of mind and finally said F**K ASUS Thunderbolt. By the time I got a flash drive to work in the USB-C port, i looked at the video cabling required to connect TB native monitors and just was not up for the next fight. I really did not NEED TB - I just wanted it working because the card came with the MOBO which means I PAID for it and should be able to get it hooked up and running with a REASONABLE amount of effort. The thing just wore me out. I am no genius - there are members here that are WAY more experienced than me but damn it I am a degreed Electrical Engineer with decades in my field. I have built a few machines and consider myself fairly computer savvy. That TB card brought me to my KNEES. And aside from user SMKE, I have never found posts from anyone that got it working easily or completely. It's not us - I really think the blame for this goes to ASUS and their lame and undocumented implementation. They just stuck that card in the X99-Deluxe II package so they could advertise TB and called it done. If there is anyone out there who has a simple, logical, repeatable process for the Asus TB add-in card, I am all ears.

FWIW - My gut tells me that your boot problem has nothing to do with your DRAM or your cooling. Can't hurt to eliminate them as suspects but I just don't think that is your problem. Regarding PCiE Slot 5 - yes I think it is because I have a 28-lane CPU but I am not 100% sure. Way back in this thread I went through my TB adventure with another member here and he swore up and down he just stuck the card in PCiE Slot 5, plugged in the header, and it worked. He never went into the BIOS at all!!!! That whole adventure happened on this same thread starting on November 4, 2016 - Page 1438. If you search my posts and go back to around 11-04-2016 you fill find all of those posts. Maybe something in there will help you. The other members involved were rolldog and smke. Rolldog was kind of like you - decided to just pop that TB card in there, do some config, and be on his way. About 10 long posts later I think he gave up on it. Here is the link if you want to go back and read those posts.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/14370

Anytime I see someone posting that they are trying to get their TB card working in an Asus X99 Mobo, I always scour their posts looking for the key. I never find it. Just more people who try to use the card, think they just need to change one setting, and then slowly descend into the quagmire you are in now. I always try to help by sending all the stuff I sent you but it never comes out roses. I am going to go read the thread over on the Asus VIP forum. If you ever do get it working, PLEASE let me know the magic combination of PCiE lanes, BIOS settings, Virgin Emu Blood, and Magnetic Resonance Anti-Gravity Levitation chants that finally worked.


----------



## GRABibus

A new utility is available for Deluxe II and W10 since 24th of April :

*Intel(R) Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0 Driver
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0 Driver V1.0.0.1024 for Windows 10 64-bit.*

What is it ?
When i launch the x64 version for install, it says "Install fail" and no way... ?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> A new utility is available for Deluxe II and W10 since 24th of April :
> 
> *Intel(R) Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0 Driver
> Intel(R) Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0 Driver V1.0.0.1024 for Windows 10 64-bit.*
> 
> What is it ?
> When i launch the x64 version for install, it says "Install fail" and no way... ?


Only for Broadwell-E CPUs.

Optimizes performance by increasing clock speeds on certain cores that have high load when others are idling.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Only for Broadwell-E CPUs.
> 
> Optimizes performance by increasing clock speeds on certain cores that have high load when others are idling.


Thanks








Then you and me are not concerned


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> A new utility is available for Deluxe II and W10 since 24th of April :
> 
> *Intel(R) Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0 Driver
> Intel(R) Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0 Driver V1.0.0.1024 for Windows 10 64-bit.*
> 
> What is it ?
> When i launch the x64 version for install, it says "Install fail" and no way... ?


So.. you see a "utility" posted and without knowing whether it is for your hardware, you attempt to install it?


----------



## jeffreysousa

Thank you, as always, for the thoughtful reply.

I made an interesting discovery!

When I start up my PC after it's been unplugged, Windows recognizes the Thunderbolt EX 3 card! I see a little Thunderbolt icon in the system tray, Thunderbolt [Alpine Ridge] shows up in SIV, and Thunderbolt shows up in System Devices in the Device Manager!

Not that I can get an actual drive to show up in Windows when I plug it in to either the Thunderbolt type C or USB 3.1 Type A port on the EX 3 (I see "Unknown USB Device (Port Reset Failed) in the Device Manager, no matter if I plug in via Tbolt, or different devices in the USB Type-A slot).

If I then restart Windows, or even if I shutdown and power on, all of this recognition goes away.

There seems to be something about the boot time that's affecting whether my CPU / Mobo grants PCIe lanes to the EX 3 card. I've tried disabling fast boot, disabling CSM, clearing secure boot keys, jacking up the POST time to 10 seconds.

But all of that seems to be about what happens after the "BEEP" and initial appearance of the ASUS logo.

What's interesting about booting my system after it's been unplugged is that the startup time is really long. From the time I press the power button until I hear "beep!" is almost a minute. It's almost as if the mobo is taking extra time to get it's ***** together and recognize what is / is not plugged in.

I wish I could reliably force this extra "recognition time" through the bios.

***cough cough** Asus, update the frickin' BIOS firmware to deal with this issue we're all experiencing **cough cough** And how'bout them year-old Windows Tbolt drivers ***cough***

IF I can now get my hard drives recognized, presumably by digging into the old threads and flipping all my arcane bios settings, I could possibly live with unplugging and replugging in my PC as a permanent workaround to recognize Tbolt. If I were using a Tbolt display this would drive me crazy. But in fact I just need the option to use Tbolt when a client brings me a Tbolt hard drive.

FYI, I did call Asus support yesterday, and I worked with a nice representative on the phone to do basic troubleshooting (nothing even resembling the dept of what we've gotten into here). Like uninstalling / reinstalling the Windows tbolt drivers, changing which PCIE slots the card was plugged in to, enabling tbolt in the advanced tab). I was able to show her the "intermittent" nature of my issue - that while I may be able to get tbolt recognized by windows, the recognition goes away upon restart. She seemed stumped and "escalated" my issue. Supposedly the advanced team at ASUS is reviewing and will call me back this week.

I am going to call in and update them with my new discovery about starting up from having been unplugged.

In any case, this is all a bit ironic as I only made this latest realization having given up on the whole idea of getting the card working. Because whenever I reset the CMOS, it reenables the LED lighting on the PC, which drives my wife nuts because we can see the computer glowing through our bedroom door, which we leave open for the cats, while we're trying to sleep. I noticed this glow last night, and being too lazy to go into the BIOS and disable LED lighting, I just unplugged the machine while I slept. And when I plugged it back in this morning, I was shocked to see the Thunderbolt icon when I started up to do something else on the machine!


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So.. you see a "utility" posted and without knowing whether it is from your hardware, you attempt to install it?


As long as ASUS Wil not give full informations about their fixes on their official website (example "fixes for Broadwell-E), then, yes, crazy people like me can potentially make errors


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> As long as ASUS Wil not give full informations about their fixes on their official website (example "fixes for Broadwell-E), then, yes, crazy people like me can potentially make errors


nah bro, I gave you the fist bump for having the blls.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffreysousa*
> 
> I'm not sure if I do have the will to keep going with this. At some point I will have to put my PC back together again and do actual work. I'm discouraged, mad about the time I've sunk into this troubleshooting, very pissed at Asus for selling a product that doesn't work for many people despite reasonable effort, and their radio silence.
> 
> Thank you for the amazing help!
> 
> Jeff





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I understand how you feel - discouraged, mad, etc. I ended up in the same state of mind and finally said F**K ASUS Thunderbolt. By the time I got a flash drive to work in the USB-C port, I looked at the video cabling required to connect TB native monitors and just was not up for the next fight. I really did not NEED TB - I just wanted it working because the card came with the MOBO which means I PAID for it and should be able to get it hooked up and running with a REASONABLE amount of effort. The thing just wore me out. I am no genius - there are members here that are WAY more experienced than me but damn it I am a degreed Electrical Engineer with decades in my field. I have built a few machines and consider myself fairly computer savvy. That TB card brought me to my KNEES. And aside from user SMKE, I have never found posts from anyone that got it working easily or completely. It's not us - I really think the blame for this goes to ASUS and their lame and undocumented implementation. They just stuck that card in the X99-Deluxe II package so they could advertise TB and called it done. If there is anyone out there who has a simple, logical, repeatable process for the Asus TB add-in card, I am all ears.

FWIW - My gut tells me that your boot problem has nothing to do with your DRAM or your cooling. Can't hurt to eliminate them as suspects but I just don't think that is your problem. Regarding PCiE Slot 5 - yes I think it is because I have a 28-lane CPU but I am not 100% sure. Way back in this thread I went through my TB adventure with another member here and he swore up and down he just stuck the card in PCiE Slot 5, plugged in the header, and it worked. He never went into the BIOS at all!!!! That whole adventure happened on this same thread starting on November 4, 2016 - Page 1438. If you search my posts and go back to around 11-04-2016 you fill find all of those posts. Maybe something in there will help you. The other members involved were rolldog and smke. Rolldog was kind of like you - decided to just pop that TB card in there, do some config, and be on his way. About 10 long posts later I think he gave up on it. Here is the link if you want to go back and read those posts.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/14370

Anytime I see someone posting that they are trying to get their TB card working in an Asus X99 Mobo, I always scour their posts looking for the key. I never find it. Just more people who try to use the card, think they just need to change one setting, and then slowly descend into the quagmire you are in now. I always try to help by sending all the stuff I sent you but it never comes out roses. I am going to go read the thread over on the Asus VIP forum. If you ever do get it working, PLEASE let me know the magic combination of PCiE lanes, BIOS settings, Virgin Emu Blood, and Magnetic Resonance Anti-Gravity Levitation chants that finally worked.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffreysousa*






Thank you, as always, for the thoughtful reply.

I made an interesting discovery!

When I start up my PC after it's been unplugged, Windows recognizes the Thunderbolt EX 3 card! I see a little Thunderbolt icon in the system tray, Thunderbolt [Alpine Ridge] shows up in SIV, and Thunderbolt shows up in System Devices in the Device Manager!

Not that I can get an actual drive to show up in Windows when I plug it in to either the Thunderbolt type C or USB 3.1 Type A port on the EX 3 (I see "Unknown USB Device (Port Reset Failed) in the Device Manager, no matter if I plug in via Tbolt, or different devices in the USB Type-A slot).

If I then restart Windows, or even if I shutdown and power on, all of this recognition goes away.

There seems to be something about the boot time that's affecting whether my CPU / Mobo grants PCIe lanes to the EX 3 card. I've tried disabling fast boot, disabling CSM, clearing secure boot keys, jacking up the POST time to 10 seconds.

But all of that seems to be about what happens after the "BEEP" and initial appearance of the ASUS logo.

What's interesting about booting my system after it's been unplugged is that the startup time is really long. From the time I press the power button until I hear "beep!" is almost a minute. It's almost as if the mobo is taking extra time to get it's ***** together and recognize what is / is not plugged in.

I wish I could reliably force this extra "recognition time" through the bios.

***cough cough** Asus, update the frickin' BIOS firmware to deal with this issue we're all experiencing **cough cough** And how'bout them year-old Windows Tbolt drivers ***cough***

IF I can now get my hard drives recognized, presumably by digging into the old threads and flipping all my arcane bios settings, I could possibly live with unplugging and replugging in my PC as a permanent workaround to recognize Tbolt. If I were using a Tbolt display this would drive me crazy. But in fact I just need the option to use Tbolt when a client brings me a Tbolt hard drive.

FYI, I did call Asus support yesterday, and I worked with a nice representative on the phone to do basic troubleshooting (nothing even resembling the dept of what we've gotten into here). Like uninstalling / reinstalling the Windows tbolt drivers, changing which PCIE slots the card was plugged in to, enabling tbolt in the advanced tab). I was able to show her the "intermittent" nature of my issue - that while I may be able to get tbolt recognized by windows, the recognition goes away upon restart. She seemed stumped and "escalated" my issue. Supposedly the advanced team at ASUS is reviewing and will call me back this week.

I am going to call in and update them with my new discovery about starting up from having been unplugged.

In any case, this is all a bit ironic as I only made this latest realization having given up on the whole idea of getting the card working. Because whenever I reset the CMOS, it reenables the LED lighting on the PC, which drives my wife nuts because we can see the computer glowing through our bedroom door, which we leave open for the cats, while we're trying to sleep. I noticed this glow last night, and being too lazy to go into the BIOS and disable LED lighting, I just unplugged the machine while I slept. And when I plugged it back in this morning, I was shocked to see the Thunderbolt icon when I started up to do something else on the machine!

Hmmm. I think you may be on to something here. When TB is working, YES an icon appears in the Task Bar, YES it shows up in Device Manager and in SIV, with Power Management State D0. The clouds part, children sing, and politicians tell the truth. It is truly a magical moment. When I got to that point, I plugged a USB2.0 Flash drive into the USB port and it mounted and showed up in Windows just fine. I left that flash drive plugged in there for several weeks, though many reboots - not full boots from total power down - just reboots for whatever reason. I don't recall ever having a problem with it disappearing. My rig always takes a long time to boot. I think it's just an X99 thing. Plus it is greatly affected by a number of BIOS and Windows settings. When I was trying to get my DRAM to 3000 or 3200, I had CSM and Fast Boot disabled, and anything else that would affect DRAM training. So maybe that forced the MOBO to go deal with allocating lanes to the card. All I know is that mine did not vanish like yours is doing. It could be because of how my boot sequence was set up.

That said, I really think you are gaining on it. I am really curious what the "Asus Advanced Team" will come up with. I don't know how many people every actually try to get that TB card working but I suspect most don't bother. The ones that do try end up fighting with it for days on end, like you, and like me, and like every post I have ever found. I have NEVER found a post that said "What? It's EASY - just do these steps and it will work". Please do post what the Asus Advanced Team comes back with. Hopefully it will be more that "Check your power cables and thanks for picking Asus!"


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffreysousa*
> 
> Thank you, as always, for the thoughtful reply.
> 
> I made an interesting discovery!
> 
> When I start up my PC after it's been unplugged, Windows recognizes the Thunderbolt EX 3 card! I see a little Thunderbolt icon in the system tray, Thunderbolt [Alpine Ridge] shows up in SIV, and Thunderbolt shows up in System Devices in the Device Manager!
> 
> Not that I can get an actual drive to show up in Windows when I plug it in to either the Thunderbolt type C or USB 3.1 Type A port on the EX 3 (I see "Unknown USB Device (Port Reset Failed) in the Device Manager, no matter if I plug in via Tbolt, or different devices in the USB Type-A slot).
> 
> If I then restart Windows, or even if I shutdown and power on, all of this recognition goes away.
> 
> There seems to be something about the boot time that's affecting whether my CPU / Mobo grants PCIe lanes to the EX 3 card. I've tried disabling fast boot, disabling CSM, clearing secure boot keys, jacking up the POST time to 10 seconds.
> 
> But all of that seems to be about what happens after the "BEEP" and initial appearance of the ASUS logo.
> 
> What's interesting about booting my system after it's been unplugged is that the startup time is really long. From the time I press the power button until I hear "beep!" is almost a minute. It's almost as if the mobo is taking extra time to get it's ***** together and recognize what is / is not plugged in.
> 
> I wish I could reliably force this extra "recognition time" through the bios.
> 
> ***cough cough** Asus, update the frickin' BIOS firmware to deal with this issue we're all experiencing **cough cough** And how'bout them year-old Windows Tbolt drivers ***cough***
> 
> IF I can now get my hard drives recognized, presumably by digging into the old threads and flipping all my arcane bios settings, I could possibly live with unplugging and replugging in my PC as a permanent workaround to recognize Tbolt. If I were using a Tbolt display this would drive me crazy. But in fact I just need the option to use Tbolt when a client brings me a Tbolt hard drive.
> 
> FYI, I did call Asus support yesterday, and I worked with a nice representative on the phone to do basic troubleshooting (nothing even resembling the dept of what we've gotten into here). Like uninstalling / reinstalling the Windows tbolt drivers, changing which PCIE slots the card was plugged in to, enabling tbolt in the advanced tab). I was able to show her the "intermittent" nature of my issue - that while I may be able to get tbolt recognized by windows, the recognition goes away upon restart. She seemed stumped and "escalated" my issue. Supposedly the advanced team at ASUS is reviewing and will call me back this week.
> 
> I am going to call in and update them with my new discovery about starting up from having been unplugged.
> 
> In any case, this is all a bit ironic as I only made this latest realization having given up on the whole idea of getting the card working. Because whenever I reset the CMOS, it reenables the LED lighting on the PC, which drives my wife nuts because we can see the computer glowing through our bedroom door, which we leave open for the cats, while we're trying to sleep. I noticed this glow last night, and being too lazy to go into the BIOS and disable LED lighting, I just unplugged the machine while I slept. And when I plugged it back in this morning, I was shocked to see the Thunderbolt icon when I started up to do something else on the machine!


Hmmm. I think you may be on to something here. When TB is working, YES an icon appears in the Task Bar, YES it shows up in Device Manager and in SIV, with Power Management State D0. The clouds part, children sing, and politicians tell the truth. It is truly a magical moment. When I got to that point, I plugged a USB2.0 Flash drive into the USB port and it mounted and showed up in Windows just fine. I left that flash drive plugged in there for several weeks, though many reboots - not full boots from total power down - just reboots for whatever reason. I don't recall ever having a problem with it disappearing. My rig always takes a long time to boot. I think it's just an X99 thing. Plus it is greatly affected by a number of BIOS and Windows settings. When I was trying to get my DRAM to 3000 or 3200, I had CSM and Fast Boot disabled, and anything else that would affect DRAM training. So maybe that forced the MOBO to go deal with allocating lanes to the card. All I know is that mine did not vanish like yours is doing. It could be because of how my boot sequence was set up.

That said, I really think you are gaining on it. I am really curious what the "Asus Advanced Team" will come up with. I don't know how many people every actually try to get that TB card working but I suspect most don't bother. The ones that do try end up fighting with it for days on end, like you, and like me, and like every post I have ever found. I have NEVER found a post that said "What? It's EASY - just do these steps and it will work". Please do post what the Asus Advanced Team comes back with. Hopefully it will be more that "Check your power cables and thanks for picking Asus!"


----------



## jeffreysousa

Just found this very interesting thread over at Republic of Gamers:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91144-ThunderboltEX-3-firmware-update

Seems like the folks over there are experiencing exactly my problem. Disappearing Thunderbolt over time!


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> I am really curious what the "Asus Advanced Team" will come up with.


I must have missed the reference in a previous post, but who or what is the "Asus Advanced Team" you speak of?

Thanks...


----------



## ericeod

Just wanted to share my findings on ASUS repairing damaged sockets. I purchased an X99-A II on eBay for cheap with the description of bent socket pins. What I got was a board with broken socket pins, missing ferrite choke, and broken dimm slots. I was curious what ASUS would charge to fix the socket, so I emailed customer service stating I had a board with a physically damaged socket and wanted a quote for repair. Here is their reply:
Quote:


> Dear _________,
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> 
> I review the concern that you have about your cpu socket that some pins are bent and a broken one.
> 
> As I have checked my resources. Yes, you can send it to us for repair and as per checking on our system, the estimated amount might be more or less $174.30, It still depends on our technician's diagnose. They will try to contact you about it if you will proceed or not.
> 
> If you are going to send it to us please follow the instructions on this link https://cms-am.asus.com/ecp/Rma.html?_ga=1.163901942.873140466.1493129926
> 
> Please take not that you should put on the RMA list that it has damage on cpu socket i.e "cpu socket damage 4 pins bent and 1 pin broken".
> 
> I hope this will answer your question about your situation right now.
> 
> If you have any other questions, please feel free to contact us again for assistance.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Jhemar V.
> 
> ASUS Technical Support
> http://www.asus.com/us/support/


I remember the days of a socket costing approx $30 to replace (or so I was told by other OCNers). Needless to say, most people are not going to pay to replace a socket through ASUS... unless they have a $500+ motherboard.

Update: I was able to return the motherboard. The seller was reasonable since he only listed "bent" CPU socket pins. I was torn between the X99-A II and the Strix at a $40 difference in price. In the end I went with the X99-A II. I saw too many "Dead CPU" comments with the Strix...


----------



## jeffreysousa

I think the Advanced Team is a group of Asus support engineers who can actually troubleshoot serious issues. When you call tech support, you're initially screened by more inexperienced techs who offer boilerplate solutions, like "did you update the BIOS?" or "did you update the firmware?". If you start talking to these front-line staffers about resource allocation for Thunderbolt, they will likely not understand what you're talking about. When the front-line staff can't solve your problem, they "escalate" your issue to the advanced team, which, Wizard-of-Oz-style, sits behind a black curtain and you, the customer, can't actually talk to them...

Which, to be honest, is pretty infuriating. Chances are, if Google can't solve your motherboard troubleshooting issue, and deep-diving into forum threads such as these can't solve your problem, it means you have an ACTUAL problem that needs to be addressed by a knowledgeable engineer whose company sold you the product. I.e., a BIOS geek.

I'm guessing ASUS doesn't let customers talk to their "advanced team" directly because they don't want their most qualified engineers getting constantly harassed by us. So they throw up a barrier. And you get an assurance that the advanced team is "working on it" and you'll hear back within two business days. -ish.

So for me the jury is out. It's been two business days since my initial call, no word. A guy in the ASUS ROG forum claims he still hasn't heard from the advanced team after two months of waiting (https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91144-ThunderboltEX-3-firmware-update).

The front-line staff I spoke to was extremely nice and thoughtful. I'm optimistic. I will post an update.


----------



## Testing12

Thanks for taking the time to answer my question, Jeffrey.


----------



## WolfLordTK

Bitspower makes as us x99 e was monoblocks as well as ones for the deluxe and rampage


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Just wanted to share my findings on ASUS repairing damaged sockets. I purchased an X99-A II on eBay for cheap with the description of bent socket pins. What I got was a board with broken socket pins, missing ferrite choke, and broken dimm slots. I was curious what ASUS would charge to fix the socket, so I emailed customer service stating I had a board with a physically damaged socket and wanted a quote for repair. Here is their reply:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear _________,
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> 
> I review the concern that you have about your cpu socket that some pins are bent and a broken one.
> 
> As I have checked my resources. Yes, you can send it to us for repair and as per checking on our system, the estimated amount might be more or less $174.30, It still depends on our technician's diagnose. They will try to contact you about it if you will proceed or not.
> 
> If you are going to send it to us please follow the instructions on this link https://cms-am.asus.com/ecp/Rma.html?_ga=1.163901942.873140466.1493129926
> 
> Please take not that you should put on the RMA list that it has damage on cpu socket i.e "cpu socket damage 4 pins bent and 1 pin broken".
> 
> I hope this will answer your question about your situation right now.
> 
> If you have any other questions, please feel free to contact us again for assistance.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Jhemar V.
> 
> ASUS Technical Support
> http://www.asus.com/us/support/
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the days of a socket costing approx $30 to replace (or so I was told by other OCNers). Needless to say, most people are not going to pay to replace a socket through ASUS... unless they have a $500+ motherboard.
> 
> Update: I was able to return the motherboard. The seller was reasonable since he only listed "bent" CPU socket pins. I was torn between the X99-A II and the Strix at a $40 difference in price. In the end I went with the X99-A II. I saw too many "Dead CPU" comments with the Strix...
Click to expand...

So far so good on my X99A-II in regards to CPU's , it was the X99A that killed my 5820K , thankfully replaced by Intel. Not sure if the Dead CPU killed the (2) X99A boards that followed or not....

KB


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> So far so good on my X99A-II in regards to CPU's , it was the X99A that killed my 5820K , thankfully replaced by Intel. Not sure if the Dead CPU killed the (2) X99A boards that followed or not....
> 
> KB


I really wanted the Strix for $40 more. But I kept reading review after review on Newegg that startled me. The X99-A II had some reviews stating dead CPU as well, but not the shear number the Strix had.


----------



## jeffreysousa

Update:

(1) My Thunderbolt EX3 card still doesn't work in my X99 Deluxe-II. Thunderbolt-equipped drives don't show up in Windows despite booting with them already plugged in (via the USB-C type connector on the EX3), and any regular USB device (such as a thumb drive) plugged into the EX3's USB-A type port gives me a "USB Device not recognized" notification in the system tray. Thunderbolt does show up in Windows Device Manager under System Devices, and in SIV as "0 - powered on," and I see a little Thunderbolt icon in the bottom-right system tray when I boot. But if I double-click it, I see no attached devices.

(2) I got a call back from Asus support! But it wasn't that helpful. The guy seemed nice but not much more knowledgeable than the front-line staffer who initially took my call. He seemed to be implying I had too many PCIE cards, which I don't think I do (40-lane i7-6850K: X16 Titan X + X4 BlackMagic Decklink 4K Mini Monitor + X4 NVMe M.2 Card on PCI-E bus + X4 M.2 Card directly on MoBo = 32...). The first thing he asked me to do was to reduce the link speed of the M.2 which is in PCIEX16_5 to "X2," which is not possible. In the bios you can only choose between X8 and X4. This shook my confidence in how well this guy knew the bios. Then he asked me to do something interesting, which was to reduce the "Wait time in ms after applying Force Pwr" to 150, from its 200 default. That isn't something I've ever read about in any forum. Well, it didn't help. Next step, he asked me to reinstall the Windows drivers (the one year old ones from the Asus EX3 support website). Of course that didn't do anything, and just as I was starting to feel this troubleshooting call going nowhere, my phone dropped the call! And he didn't call back... I don't know if they are planning to call me back or if they've marked my case as "solved" and are washing their hands of it.

(3) Reading reports that the ThunderboltEX2 cards apparently work well, with none of these nightmare issues, I ordered an ASUS ThunderboltEX II Dual Upgrade Card for about $100. Seems like the item is End of Life, so I just panic grabbed one. And to be honest, most of my Thunderbolt devices are Thunderbolt 2 or even 1. And I don't plan on buying into the Tbolt 3 ecosystem. So if this EX II card works for me, I plan on reenacting that scene from Office Space, only I'll be smashing up my EX3 instead of a fax machine...

(4) A guy in the ROG forum got a Gigabyte Thunderbolt 3 add-in card to work with an Asus mobo! https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91144-ThunderboltEX-3-firmware-update&p=647860&posted=1#post647860

(5) While I wait for my EX2 dual card to arrive, I have a few last-ditch efforts with the Tbolt EX3. One idea is to install a really old BIOS, potentially even the one marked as being from 2015 on the Asus website. This is because many people across the Internets, from Amazon reviews, Newegg reviews, and this ROG forum all report that the EX3 card USED TO work and now it doesn't.

I will update in any case.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> So far so good on my X99A-II in regards to CPU's , it was the X99A that killed my 5820K , thankfully replaced by Intel. Not sure if the Dead CPU killed the (2) X99A boards that followed or not....
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted the Strix for $40 more. But I kept reading review after review on Newegg that startled me. The X99-A II had some reviews stating dead CPU as well, but not the shear number the Strix had.
Click to expand...

I was going to get the Strix originally but was told by the Store that it didn't support Raid which I needed for my small Array and unfortunately at the time the Strix specs page confirmed that information , which turned out to be untrue as Djgar has confirmed , but I may have gotten lucky as like you I have seen a number of reports about the Strix and dead CPU's , however like most things online people mostly only ever report the "bad" experiences , so 50 dead cpus out of 50000? on Strixs' may not be a good enough "sample" really ,not that I think it should happen at all of course.


----------



## djgar

I have to say I'm very happy with my Strix


----------



## KCDC

I can say that within 4 days my 6900k was dead on the strix board. Confirmed it by testing it on a different motherboard. post 00 on both, red cpu light on both

Got a replacement CPU thankfully for free from amazon, flashed to the most recent bios at that time and then it was better. Still on the same board and its been about 9 months. I didn't know it was due to the board which was why I never RMA'd it. I chalked it up to a faulty CPU, just thought that was more likely.

Djgar, I'd love to know how you're getting 4.55 stable on your 6900k

I can't get it past 4.4, but i haven't done any crazy tweaking, just kind of gave up.

currently holding [email protected], cache can handle 37 @ 1.27V

LLC 7, never messed with VCCIN.

Maybe I'll try those settings you have in your sig... Or, more likely, I've found the limit of this chip.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> I can say that within 4 days my 6900k was dead on the strix board. Confirmed it by testing it on a different motherboard. post 00 on both, red cpu light on both
> 
> Got a replacement CPU thankfully for free from amazon, flashed to the most recent bios at that time and then it was better. Still on the same board and its been about 9 months. I didn't know it was due to the board which was why I never RMA'd it. I chalked it up to a faulty CPU, just thought that was more likely.
> 
> *Djgar, I'd love to know how you're getting 4.55 stable on your 6900k*
> 
> I can't get it past 4.4, but i haven't done any crazy tweaking, just kind of gave up.
> 
> currently holding [email protected], cache can handle 37 @ 1.27V
> 
> LLC 7, never messed with VCCIN.
> 
> Maybe I'll try those settings you have in your sig... Or, more likely, I've found the limit of this chip.


It's all basically in my sig


----------



## kx11

intel turbo max 3 app is pure trouble , from black screen after powering up the PC after a shutdown/Sleep to heck ups during games and after log-in the OS

removed it the hard way , deleted all ITBM folders from registry , disabled it , uninstalled it then disabled it from Bios


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> intel turbo max 3 app is pure trouble , from black screen after powering up the PC after a shutdown/Sleep to heck ups during games and after log-in the OS
> 
> removed it the hard way , deleted all ITBM folders from registry , disabled it , uninstalled it then disabled it from Bios


is this what you did?
https://communities.intel.com/thread/113718

what did you disable in Bios?


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> I can say that within 4 days my 6900k was dead on the strix board. Confirmed it by testing it on a different motherboard. post 00 on both, red cpu light on both
> 
> Got a replacement CPU thankfully for free from amazon, flashed to the most recent bios at that time and then it was better. Still on the same board and its been about 9 months. I didn't know it was due to the board which was why I never RMA'd it. I chalked it up to a faulty CPU, just thought that was more likely.
> 
> Djgar, I'd love to know how you're getting 4.55 stable on your 6900k
> 
> I can't get it past 4.4, but i haven't done any crazy tweaking, just kind of gave up.
> 
> currently holding [email protected], cache can handle 37 @ 1.27V
> 
> LLC 7, never messed with VCCIN.
> 
> Maybe I'll try those settings you have in your sig... Or, more likely, I've found the limit of this chip.


You should sell both right before the end of warranty period, sooner or later the board or the CPU will have a bad day and give 00 again.
Unreliable is the only one word that comes to mind. I was trying to correspond with ASUS on the issue but its like talking to a wall.


----------



## jeffreysousa

Hi all,

Just writing with an update to close the loop on my Thunderbolt EX3 "journey."

I gave up.

And bought the previous generation ThunderboltEX II/DUAL card.

Which works!


In fact, it's pretty convenient for me to have the "classic" Thunderbolt port. All of the Thunderbolt peripherals (hard drives and Pegasus RAIDs) I currently own have the Mini DisplayPort-shaped cable, and after my Thunderbolt 3 fiasco I will NOT be purchasing ANY device in the Thunderbolt 3 ecosystem.

And with Apple losing mind share with the creative community (hardcore VFX and video people who need high-end GPUs), I doubt Thunderbolt 3 will get much traction anyway.

I also liked the idea of having two Thunderbolt ports, so I could plug in two drives at once (not all drives can daisy chain, such as the LaCie Rugged). But alas, only one of my ports works on the ThunderboltEX II/DUAL actually works.

Sigh.

Whatever, I'm not gonna troubleshoot this one, time to move on with my life.

The X99 Deluxe-II and pack-in Thunderbolt EX 3 card were my first ASUS products. Suffice to say, they will also be my last. The ThunderboltEX II/DUAL card is extremely hard to find now (it's EOL). I found 1 remaining in stock at a Micro Center in Chicago, only available for in store pickup, and I asked a friend to drive over, buy it, and FedEx it to me here in New York. It was marked up to around $150. I'm extremely resentful of ASUS for forcing me to spend that much money to get functionality that was advertised as part of the X99-Deluxe II.

And for what it's worth, the EXII/DUAL card required almost no troubleshooting. I installed the Windows Thunderbolt drivers from ASUS's website with the card already physically installed (a sacrilegious move for EX3 troubleshooters), and the only BIOS change I made was flipping the Thunderbolt switch to "on" in the advanced tab. The AIC card location pointed to where my card already was (SB slot), so no need to change. I didn't modify any parameter. No GPI0 force power, no resource delays, nothing. No changes to my boot tab.

To me, this proves that something is physically defective with the EX3 card itself, or that the EX3 card itself needs a firmware update. Interestingly, the EXII/DUAL has a separate "firmware" update utility on the ASUS website, which seems to be injecting code into the card itself, or at least into the Mobo related to the card. That's probably what ASUS needs to do for the EX3...

Thank you guys so much for all of your help, especially to SpeedyIV.

Jeff


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is this what you did?
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/113718
> 
> what did you disable in Bios?


disabled turbo mode

however i went back to Aisuite to do a quick OC and got 4.44ghz then turns out ITBM was re-installed again









everything is now much smoother though , no black screens after sleep...etc


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is this what you did?
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/113718
> 
> what did you disable in Bios?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> disabled turbo mode
> 
> however i went back to Aisuite to do a quick OC and got 4.44ghz then turns out ITBM was re-installed again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything is now much smoother though , no black screens after sleep...etc


Originally I had disabled the service and at startup quit the app from the taskbar. This morning I did a check on the CP programs and there it was! I uninstalled it, rebooted and so far no sign of it, although the service is still there disabled.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffreysousa*
> 
> Update:
> 
> (1) My Thunderbolt EX3 card still doesn't work in my X99 Deluxe-II. Thunderbolt-equipped drives don't show up in Windows despite booting with them already plugged in (via the USB-C type connector on the EX3), and any regular USB device (such as a thumb drive) plugged into the EX3's USB-A type port gives me a "USB Device not recognized" notification in the system tray. Thunderbolt does show up in Windows Device Manager under System Devices, and in SIV as "0 - powered on," and I see a little Thunderbolt icon in the bottom-right system tray when I boot. But if I double-click it, I see no attached devices.
> 
> (2) I got a call back from Asus support! But it wasn't that helpful. The guy seemed nice but not much more knowledgeable than the front-line staffer who initially took my call. He seemed to be implying I had too many PCIE cards, which I don't think I do (40-lane i7-6850K: X16 Titan X + X4 BlackMagic Decklink 4K Mini Monitor + X4 NVMe M.2 Card on PCI-E bus + X4 M.2 Card directly on MoBo = 32...). The first thing he asked me to do was to reduce the link speed of the M.2 which is in PCIEX16_5 to "X2," which is not possible. In the bios you can only choose between X8 and X4. This shook my confidence in how well this guy knew the bios. Then he asked me to do something interesting, which was to reduce the "Wait time in ms after applying Force Pwr" to 150, from its 200 default. That isn't something I've ever read about in any forum. Well, it didn't help. Next step, he asked me to reinstall the Windows drivers (the one year old ones from the Asus EX3 support website). Of course that didn't do anything, and just as I was starting to feel this troubleshooting call going nowhere, my phone dropped the call! And he didn't call back... I don't know if they are planning to call me back or if they've marked my case as "solved" and are washing their hands of it.
> 
> (3) Reading reports that the ThunderboltEX2 cards apparently work well, with none of these nightmare issues, I ordered an ASUS ThunderboltEX II Dual Upgrade Card for about $100. Seems like the item is End of Life, so I just panic grabbed one. And to be honest, most of my Thunderbolt devices are Thunderbolt 2 or even 1. And I don't plan on buying into the Tbolt 3 ecosystem. So if this EX II card works for me, I plan on reenacting that scene from Office Space, only I'll be smashing up my EX3 instead of a fax machine...
> 
> (4) A guy in the ROG forum got a Gigabyte Thunderbolt 3 add-in card to work with an Asus mobo! https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91144-ThunderboltEX-3-firmware-update&p=647860&posted=1#post647860
> 
> (5) While I wait for my EX2 dual card to arrive, I have a few last-ditch efforts with the Tbolt EX3. One idea is to install a really old BIOS, potentially even the one marked as being from 2015 on the Asus website. This is because many people across the Internets, from Amazon reviews, Newegg reviews, and this ROG forum all report that the EX3 card USED TO work and now it doesn't.
> 
> I will update in any case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffreysousa*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just writing with an update to close the loop on my Thunderbolt EX3 "journey."
> 
> I gave up.
> 
> And bought the previous generation ThunderboltEX II/DUAL card.
> 
> Which works!
> 
> 
> In fact, it's pretty convenient for me to have the "classic" Thunderbolt port. All of the Thunderbolt peripherals (hard drives and Pegasus RAIDs) I currently own have the Mini DisplayPort-shaped cable, and after my Thunderbolt 3 fiasco I will NOT be purchasing ANY device in the Thunderbolt 3 ecosystem.
> 
> And with Apple losing mind share with the creative community (hardcore VFX and video people who need high-end GPUs), I doubt Thunderbolt 3 will get much traction anyway.
> 
> I also liked the idea of having two Thunderbolt ports, so I could plug in two drives at once (not all drives can daisy chain, such as the LaCie Rugged). But alas, only one of my ports works on the ThunderboltEX II/DUAL actually works.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Whatever, I'm not gonna troubleshoot this one, time to move on with my life.
> 
> The X99 Deluxe-II and pack-in Thunderbolt EX 3 card were my first ASUS products. Suffice to say, they will also be my last. The ThunderboltEX II/DUAL card is extremely hard to find now (it's EOL). I found 1 remaining in stock at a Micro Center in Chicago, only available for in store pickup, and I asked a friend to drive over, buy it, and FedEx it to me here in New York. It was marked up to around $150. I'm extremely resentful of ASUS for forcing me to spend that much money to get functionality that was advertised as part of the X99-Deluxe II.
> 
> And for what it's worth, the EXII/DUAL card required almost no troubleshooting. I installed the Windows Thunderbolt drivers from ASUS's website with the card already physically installed (a sacrilegious move for EX3 troubleshooters), and the only BIOS change I made was flipping the Thunderbolt switch to "on" in the advanced tab. The AIC card location pointed to where my card already was (SB slot), so no need to change. I didn't modify any parameter. No GPI0 force power, no resource delays, nothing. No changes to my boot tab.
> 
> To me, this proves that something is physically defective with the EX3 card itself, or that the EX3 card itself needs a firmware update. Interestingly, the EXII/DUAL has a separate "firmware" update utility on the ASUS website, which seems to be injecting code into the card itself, or at least into the Mobo related to the card. That's probably what ASUS needs to do for the EX3...
> 
> Thank you guys so much for all of your help, especially to SpeedyIV.
> 
> Jeff


Welcome to the Gave Up Club. Sorry if I lead you down the rabbit hole! You gave it a good fight, as did I. I am glad to hear that the EXT II card is working, albeit partially. I followed your posts on this forum and ROG, and I learned something - it ain't me!! I think you are dead on with that card having a hardware, firmware and, or driver problem that is not user resolveable. I almost started ditzing with it again when you started making some progress. I have reconsidered doing that now. Unlike you, I don't really even have a use for it. I just wanted it hooked up and working because it's a feature I paid for and it should work.

The silence from ASUS is deafening. My guess is there Is not enough strain on the service department. They are probably up to their ears in SMB Bus interlocking issues (or lack thereof) with their AURA software trashing SPD data on LED RAM sticks. AURA and AI Suite both do not interlock properly to the SMB Bus as the developers seem to assume that their software is the only thing running. They have been causing conflicts with Corsair Link, HWiNFO, CPUz, SIV, AIDA, and other utilities that monitor sensor data for years. Now that G.Skill is using the SMB Bus for LED control data, brand new LED RAM kits are getting corrupted at random. It's a mushrooming problem now that blinking RAM is all the rage, and it traverses several manufacturers who are all pointing fingers at each other rather than working together to resolve the problem.

As you know, posts and info about Thunderbolt and ASUS X99 series boards are hard to come by. Most of those Thunderbolt EXT III cards are probably sitting in the box unused. So not many people bugging ASUS about it. I doubt they will ever address the issue and resolve it. Actually, reading X99-Deluxe II reviews on Newegg, I should be happy my MOBO still works at all! Lots of posts from people with way bigger problems than a Thunderbolt card.

But what the heck - ASUS - Any comment?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> disabled turbo mode
> however i went back to Aisuite to do a quick OC and got 4.44ghz then turns out ITBM was re-installed again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything is now much smoother though , no black screens after sleep...etc


yeah, disabling turbo mode basically by-passes TB3 since the clocks are not dynamic. I'm pretty sure you want to keep the driver, then just disable the service using msconfig.


----------



## The Veterant

*THUNDEROBLT 3 ON ASUS X99 DELUXE II*



This is set on a slot pci-e #5 and my Titan Xp on slot pci-e #1 at 16 speed also I have my PCI-e intel 750 NVMe SSD on slot #3 and my (2) U.2 w/ another intel 750 SSD on each and she is working like it should.
Finally I need to test my thunderbolt Display to see if it works, but for that I have an adapter from type C port to thunderbolt mini display port, if I able to get it working I will report and show a short video of my settings and findings, until then ggod luck guys.

Oh by the way I forgot, a while back I had it working before on a different slot. at here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1606782/asus-x99-deluxe-ii-w-thunderbolt-3-thunderbolt-display-working
THUNDERBOLT DISPLAY its been recoqnized



But saddly my display its not working 100%


----------



## Alpina 7

Hey everyone, i have a question... im running an Asus X99 pro USB 3.1 motherboard. ive got 4 sticks of ddr4 (4x4) and for some off reason its only showing that i have 2 sticks installed for a total of 8gb of ram? ummm wth?

i switched sticks and its the same story so all my sticks are working... i also tried changing the dimm slots around and the computer wouldn't even start up and kept giving me a error message 53 (memory initialization error) on my mother board... im not familiar with this issue as Ive never ran into a problem like this. any ideas for me or is it time for me too call in for that warranty replacement with Asus?

thanks


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Hey everyone, i have a question... im running an Asus X99 pro USB 3.1 motherboard. ive got 4 sticks of ddr4 (4x4) and for some off reason its only showing that i have 2 sticks installed for a total of 8gb of ram? ummm wth?
> 
> i switched sticks and its the same story so all my sticks are working... i also tried changing the dimm slots around and the computer wouldn't even start up and kept giving me a error message 53 (memory initialization error) on my mother board... im not familiar with this issue as Ive never ran into a problem like this. any ideas for me or is it time for me too call in for that warranty replacement with Asus?
> 
> thanks


Is your RAM overclocked or timings tweaked? If yes then probably it is not stable enough to pass training, you might need to adjust Eventual DRAM Voltage further, tone down the overclock/ loosen the timings, or run at XMP/ stock.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Hey everyone, i have a question... im running an Asus X99 pro USB 3.1 motherboard. ive got 4 sticks of ddr4 (4x4) and for some off reason its only showing that i have 2 sticks installed for a total of 8gb of ram? ummm wth?
> 
> i switched sticks and its the same story so all my sticks are working... i also tried changing the dimm slots around and the computer wouldn't even start up and kept giving me a error message 53 (memory initialization error) on my mother board... im not familiar with this issue as Ive never ran into a problem like this. any ideas for me or is it time for me too call in for that warranty replacement with Asus?
> 
> thanks


are you using only the gray slots


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Is your RAM overclocked or timings tweaked? If yes then probably it is not stable enough to pass training, you might need to adjust Eventual DRAM Voltage further, tone down the overclock/ loosen the timings, or run at XMP/ stock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> are you using only the gray slots


smke is correct. With 4 sticks of ram on the ASUS X99-Pro/USB 3.1 they should be placed into the gray ram sockets.
See page 1-7 of your user manual for recommended memory configurations.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Hey everyone, i have a question... im running an Asus X99 pro USB 3.1 motherboard. ive got 4 sticks of ddr4 (4x4) and for some off reason its only showing that i have 2 sticks installed for a total of 8gb of ram? ummm wth?
> 
> i switched sticks and its the same story so all my sticks are working... i also tried changing the dimm slots around and the computer wouldn't even start up and kept giving me a error message 53 (memory initialization error) on my mother board... im not familiar with this issue as Ive never ran into a problem like this. any ideas for me or is it time for me too call in for that warranty replacement with Asus?
> 
> thanks


Also, make sure the MB screws close to the DIMM sockets are not over-tightened. I've been there.


----------



## smke

How many watts can the Fan Extension Card from asus i plan to use 4 pin x 4 fan splitters on it. i was thanking this http://www.performance-pcs.com/gelid-pwm-1-to-4-splitter.html or this http://www.performance-pcs.com/phobya-y-cable-4pin-pwm-to-4x-4pin-pwm-60cm-black.html with these fans http://www.performance-pcs.com/bit-fenix-spectre-pwm-led-fan-series-120mm-blue.html


----------



## djgar

The MB fan headers take 1 amp - not sure about the card.


----------



## Alpina 7

Ok yea so they are in the gray slots as the manual instructs... i untightend the water clock for the CPU and wallaaaaa!! My ram is back? What kind of crapnis that? I don't even get it what a waste of an hour


----------



## con6r

Hello I was wondering if anyone got bluetooth working on an x99 deluxe because bluetooth will not show up for me on device manager and installing drivers doesn't do anything. Please help


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Hello I was wondering if anyone got bluetooth working on an x99 deluxe because bluetooth will not show up for me on device manager and installing drivers doesn't do anything. Please help


make Shure it is turned on in the bios


----------



## con6r

Where is the Bluetooth setting in the Bios?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Where is the Bluetooth setting in the Bios?


make shoure your bios is in advanced mode then up at top you will see advanced click on it go down the list until you see onboard components then click on that and you should see your sound card and usb wifi and then should Bluetooth see if it says enabled if it is not then turn it on


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> The MB fan headers take 1 amp - not sure about the card.


Doesn't the Water Pump Header do 3 amp too?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Doesn't the Water Pump Header do 3 amp too?


The manual classifies the water pump connector with the other fan connectors - page 1-26.


----------



## kx11

very funny how Xonar sound cards are not working with my Mobo ( i tried STX I + II ) while creative soundblaster ZXR worked right out of the box and without a PSU connectors


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Doesn't the Water Pump Header do 3 amp too?
> 
> 
> 
> The manual classifies the water pump connector with the other fan connectors - page 1-26.
Click to expand...

In my X99A-II manual it is on 1-25 but it is actually the H_AMP header that does 3.0 AMP according to my handwritten note, to handle multiple Fans, I think that info came from here though , perhaps from @Raja or Praz?

*** found it ..not sure if the same for all boards though admittedly.....it was Raja replying to JPMBoy's question here ,

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/13030#post_25397984

KB


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> very funny how Xonar sound cards are not working with my Mobo ( i tried STX I + II ) while creative soundblaster ZXR worked right out of the box and without a PSU connectors


I had an issue where after installing the sound card I need to delete the sound card driver in device manager, reboot, let the driver auto reinstall and sound card worked after doing this.

You don't know how much Googling it took to figure this out.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> In my X99A-II manual it is on 1-25 but it is actually the H_AMP header that does 3.0 AMP according to my handwritten note, to handle multiple Fans, I think that info came from here though , perhaps from @Raja or Praz?
> 
> *** found it ..not sure if the same for all boards though admittedly.....it was Raja replying to JPMBoy's question here ,
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/13030#post_25397984
> 
> KB


Nice catch. The Strix manual is ambiguous (only actually defines amps for CPU fan, 1 amp.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I had an issue where after installing the sound card I need to delete the sound card driver in device manager, reboot, let the driver auto reinstall and sound card worked after doing this.
> 
> You don't know how much Googling it took to figure this out.


i did everything with those Xonar cards , turns out they have a bug where the Mobo won't recognize the card if the Mobo is a new one like mine


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> make shoure your bios is in advanced mode then up at top you will see advanced click on it go down the list until you see onboard components then click on that and you should see your sound card and usb wifi and then should Bluetooth see if it says enabled if it is not then turn it on


Thanks


----------



## con6r

I had something interesting happen to me the other day. I had just updated my x99 deluxe to bios version 3505 and modified the bios settings to my liking, saved and exited the bios, and when the machine was rebooting, right after the Asus flash screen where it would normally boot from my main drive, it instead rebooted itself again and then booted normally. Happened only once and didn't give me indication, just rebooted like I had exited the bios (it didn't turn itself off, just a warm restart). Anybody know why that couldve happened? I had the usb flash drive I updated from still inserted into the flashback USB port so maybe it tried booting from that? Thanks


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> make shoure your bios is in advanced mode then up at top you will see advanced click on it go down the list until you see onboard components then click on that and you should see your sound card and usb wifi and then should Bluetooth see if it says enabled if it is not then turn it on
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

so you get Bluetooth working


----------



## Alpina 7

Can someone save my life here? Got home from work for the weekend. Turned my computer on and the mouse and keyboard arnt working / lit up.. the work fine in bios but when windows starts to load they turn off. I'm on x99 corsair keyboard and mouse . Helppppppppppp


----------



## Menthol

Not sure I've seen components compared to food before but I definitely don't want a motherboard that would be compared to Taco bell, I don't want food that is comparable to Taco Bell
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Can someone save my life here? Got home from work for the weekend. Turned my computer on and the mouse and keyboard arnt working / lit up.. the work fine in bios but when windows starts to load they turn off. I'm on x99 corsair keyboard and mouse . Helppppppppppp


This can happen from time to time, usually a restart and/or swapping to different USB ports solves this


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> I had something interesting happen to me the other day. I had just updated my x99 deluxe to bios version 3505 and modified the bios settings to my liking, saved and exited the bios, and when the machine was rebooting, right after the Asus flash screen where it would normally boot from my main drive, it instead rebooted itself again and then booted normally. Happened only once and didn't give me indication, just rebooted like I had exited the bios (it didn't turn itself off, just a warm restart). Anybody know why that couldve happened? I had the usb flash drive I updated from still inserted into the flashback USB port so maybe it tried booting from that? Thanks


Can anybody help?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Can anybody help?


If you change certain settings in the BIOS it can happen as well. It's only a problem if it reverts the BIOS settings or happens out of the blue (without changing BIOS settings).


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> I had something interesting happen to me the other day. I had just updated my x99 deluxe to bios version 3505 and modified the bios settings to my liking, saved and exited the bios, and when the machine was rebooting, right after the Asus flash screen where it would normally boot from my main drive, it instead rebooted itself again and then booted normally. Happened only once and didn't give me indication, just rebooted like I had exited the bios (it didn't turn itself off, just a warm restart). Anybody know why that couldve happened? I had the usb flash drive I updated from still inserted into the flashback USB port so maybe it tried booting from that? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody help?
Click to expand...

Possibly updating the Raid Bios or the ME Firmware ? I have seen this after a Flash when my Raid bios was update with the Main Bio and also a triple boot if it does the ME firmware too.

KB


----------



## ckoons1

un plug it and try in a different usb


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Ever so often the lights on my keyboard stay on BRIGHT after the rig is powered down. I have them running fairly dim during operation, but when it turns off and they stay on, it's really bright.


----------



## Desolutional

Sounds like an 'ErP Ready' issue. Set it to S4+S5.


----------



## ovwul

Asus X99 Deluxe/U3.1

BIOS version 3301

Trying to capture the BIOS screens onto a USB thumbdrive.

Insert thumbdrive, hit F12.

BIOS shows the thumbdrive name, to select

Hit OK

Got an error : "Screen Capture Failed
USB flash drive with NTFS or exFAT is not supported"

Tried with 3 different USB thumbdrives, all formatted *FAT32*

Also tried both:

-booting without USB thumbdrive inserted

and

-booting with USD thumbdrive inserted.

Anyone out there having any idea?

=


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovwul*
> 
> Asus X99 Deluxe/U3.1
> BIOS version 3301
> 
> Trying to capture the BIOS screens onto a USB thumbdrive.
> Insert thumbdrive, hit F12.
> 
> BIOS shows the thumbdrive name, to select
> Hit OK
> 
> Got an error : "Screen Capture Failed
> 
> USB flash drive with NTFS or exFAT is not supported"
> 
> Tried with 3 different USB thumbdrives, all formatted *FAT32*
> 
> Also tried both:
> -booting without USB thumbdrive inserted
> and
> -booting with USD thumbdrive inserted.
> 
> Anyone out there having any idea?
> 
> =


If the usb was used for an UEFI install I've had to do he following.

Here, Open a 'command prompt' as administrator. Then run the following commands one at a time minus the numbers and brackets.

Or just search for diskpart in Windows 10 and right click and and 'Run as administrator', then no need to do '1)' as diskpart is already running.

1) diskpart
2) list disk
3) select disk n 'Replace 'n' with the USB disk number in list disk.''
4) clean
5) create partition primary
6) format fs=fat32 quick
7) active
8) assign
9) exit
10) exit


----------



## ovwul

The USB thumbdrive are empty FAT32.

Just want to use them to create screenshots of the BIOS screens.

When booting and entering the BIOS -without- USB stick inserted

and hitting F12 I am prompted to insert a thumbdrive.

After done and hit F12 again, the thumdrive is recognized

BIOS Screen shows the below.

=



=

then, when I click OK it gets me the error mentioned earlier.

I tried this with 8GB and 2GB drives, empty, FAT32 formatted.

Just for creating screenshots only.

=


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovwul*
> 
> The USB thumbdrive are empty FAT32.
> 
> Just want to use them to create screenshots of the BIOS screens.
> 
> When booting and entering the BIOS -without- USB stick inserted
> and hitting F12 I am prompted to insert a thumbdrive.
> 
> After done and hit F12 again, the thumdrive is recognized
> 
> BIOS Screen shows the below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> =
> 
> 
> =
> 
> 
> then, when I click OK it gets me the error mentioned earlier.
> 
> I tried this with 8GB and 2GB drives, empty, FAT32 formatted.
> 
> Just for creating screenshots only.
> 
> =


Did you try different USB slots?


----------



## ovwul

Yes, both 3.1 and 2.0 ports, at the front of the pc.

3 usb thumbdrives, 2GB, 8GB (brandnew, was still packed), 64GB

all FAT32

Different ports

Inserted both after booting and prior booting.

Note, the usb thumbdrive(s) are showing up in the BIOS alright, as fs0.

My guess is that I hit on a BIOS bug.

=


----------



## SpeedyIV

My X99 - Deluxe II does the same thing with BIOS 1401 and 1003. I have not tried 1504 yet. Same thing - insert a freshly formatted thumb drive FAT 32, hit F12, BIOS sees the drive, hit Enter, get error message that drive is not FAT32. I have tried this many times - different thumb dives, different USB ports. It OCCASIONALLY works after a full reboot. If it works, it will keep working until a reboot. If it doesn't work and gives me the format error, it will never work until after a full reboot. After reboot, same deal. If it works, it works. If I get the error, it will never work until a reboot happens. It does not work far more often than it does work. No idea why. I have posted about this several times and it seems to be a rare problem. Your post is the first time I have seen someone else experiencing this. Sorry I can not offer a solution.


----------



## ovwul

Thank you! The other day I saw a nice video of someone explaining the BIOS, showing screens in high quality.

Sofar I have been taking photos. They were either not sharp, or I saw myself reflected in the screen, got too

much light from outside, had problem holding the camera steady, etc.

Drama...

It appeared that the video was created by using a "Live Gamer Portable (LGP) C875' from AVerMedia.

Fantastic. Frankly, I was about to buy the same that product, but felt it was a little 'overkill' for just producing

a video of the BIOS, which would be the sole purpose of this thing. I don't play games, so I wouldn't know

what else I would be using it for.

This prompted me to search for another solution and I stumbled over this USB thumbdrive F12 solution.

My guess is that this way of creating screenshots is less known: from what I read in other threads, most

users are doing about the same thing: making photos. Probably that is the reason for not hearing much

about it here and in other forums.

I have updated the BIOS to the latest version. Regretfully that didn't help. Reported it to Asus Support here.

Should it be fixed in a newer BIOS version.. then it will take some time.

=


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovwul*
> 
> Thank you! The other day I saw a nice video of someone explaining the BIOS, showing screens in high quality.
> Sofar I have been taking photos. They were either not sharp, or I saw myself reflected in the screen, got too
> much light from outside, had problem holding the camera steady, etc.
> Drama...
> 
> It appeared that the video was created by using a "Live Gamer Portable (LGP) C875' from AVerMedia.
> Fantastic. Frankly, I was about to buy the same that product, but felt it was a little 'overkill' for just producing
> a video of the BIOS, which would be the sole purpose of this thing. I don't play games, so I wouldn't know
> what else I would be using it for.
> This prompted me to search for another solution and I stumbled over this USB thumbdrive F12 solution.
> 
> My guess is that this way of creating screenshots is less known: from what I read in other threads, most
> users are doing about the same thing: making photos. Probably that is the reason for not hearing much
> about it here and in other forums.
> 
> I have updated the BIOS to the latest version. Regretfully that didn't help. Reported it to Asus Support here.
> Should it be fixed in a newer BIOS version.. then it will take some time.
> 
> =


I believe that the ability to do an F12 BIOS screen shot is an ASUS BIOS feature for some of their higher end boards. I do not think it is a widespread feature across manufacturers. I don't know if MSI, Gigabyte, or AsRock have anything like this - they might. Someone else who has worked with more varied systems than I have can maybe chime in here.

If it's not a common feature (which I don't think it is), that is why you see a lot of people taking crappy pics of their screen. I don't know of any other way to do it without external hardware, and I don't know why it usually does not work for me. Maybe some obscure USB setting. Then again, if it's a configuration problem, it should not work consistently but sometimes after a reboot it does work. Have you every gotten it to work? Most people who have the feature seem to use it often with no difficulties. It's frustrating. Did you know you can also export the BIOS settings into a text file? I forget the Function key at the moment - getting old! I think it's in the manual.


----------



## smke

what Thermal compound would you guys suggest that i use to replace the stuff under my cpu water block wen i switch cases


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> what Thermal compound would you guys suggest that i use to replace the stuff under my cpu water block wen i switch cases


Gelid GC-Extreme or Phobya Hegrease.


----------



## KedarWolf

Sabertooth X99 now has BIOS 3701 available!!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Sabertooth X99 now has BIOS 3701 available!!!


X99-A as well. I just flashed mine, retesting over clock as I type.


----------



## djgar

Strix has 1701 available. No improved stability from the description, just a couple of specific device fixes. Might check it out anyway ...


----------



## SpeedyIV

X99 Deluxe II BIOS 1701 Available. I'm still running 1404. Have had no reason to update but I am now 3 versions behind. Not having any problems so really no reason to update. Then again the first thing they always ask is are you running the latest BIOS...


----------



## KedarWolf

http://wccftech.com/asus-x299-motherboard-rog-rampage-vi-extreme/

These are coming out soon.

I'm part of a large class action lawsuit. 16 core/ 32 thread CPU and this motherboard maybe? Couple of next generation Nvidia cards.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> X99 Deluxe II BIOS 1701 Available. I'm still running 1404. Have had no reason to update but I am now 3 versions behind. Not having any problems so really no reason to update. Then again the first thing they always ask is are you running the latest BIOS...


If it ain't broke don't fix it... unless the changelog says something like improved system stability or overclocking.


----------



## xkm1948

I am seeing improved L2 cache performance with new 3701 BIOS on Sabertooth X99 than 3505. Exact same OC and multiple runs confirmed it is not artifacts.


----------



## pete424

Raja

I need your help. Here are my particulars:
Motherboard: ASUS Rampage V Edition 10
CPU: Intel i7-6950x
GPU: Nvidia Titan Xp
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws PC4-24000 3000Mhz F4-3000C14Q-64VK x 2. 128GB
SSD: 2TB Samsung 960 PRO
HDDs: 2 2TB Seagate FireCuda hard drives
USB: Corsair K70 LUX keyboard
Power Supply: EVGA 1000 G2
Monitor: Phillips 43" 4K LED monitor
Case: NZXT Phantom 820
The CPU and GPU are cooled by 2 custom loops. EKWB pumps and blocks

No operating system or overclocking.

Follows is a paste of the information I posted in a different thread.

I have a problem. I am finished putting my new computer together. I had been using a bridge with a switch over the weekend to test the two loops for leaks. Everything looked OK so I took the bridge out and tidied up some stuff and hooked the motherboard power up. I hooked my new 43 inch 4K monitor up using the the provided display port cable. My GPU is an nvidia Titan Xp. I turned stuff on and the fans started, both pumps were running just like you would expect. I got an error on the monitor saying no video signal and entering sleep mode. I have no operating system and I know I need to do a BIOS update but I'm prepared to install Windows 10 on one of two firecuda drives installed. After getting up and running I planned to flash my BIOS, format the drive and install Windows on the 2TB Samsung 960 PRO.

So after shutting things off, checking all my connections etc. I realize this thing is acting exactly like it did when I was using the bridge. My fans start, water pumps start but I don't think anything else is working. Then I notice that if I hold the power button down to shut everything off, my fans stop, my pumps stop but the lights on the motherboard stay on. They only go off if I turn the power supply off. My power supply is a EVGA 1000 G2. Any ideas?

Below is a photo during the time I was running it with the bridge, checking for leaks.


----------



## pete424

Sorry I neglected to mention the Q code is showing 00.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Had the system ever operated before going under water?


----------



## pete424

No. Everything is brand new.


----------



## kx11

if the Q code is 00 i don't think it's good news

either the Mobo is dead or the CPU is

happened to me last year w/Deluxe II x99


----------



## pete424

I drained the coolant and pulled the block from the CPU. There was good grease coverage and no pin damage. So assuming I am dealing with a motherboard or CPU issue, how do I proceed from here?


----------



## Jpmboy

@pete424 00 is either a dead cpu, bent pins (quite common). before freaking out (like you haven;t already







), flash the bios using bios flashback (which you can do with the cpu removed - while it's out check that there are no bent pins). if the socket looks good, insert the cpu, mount the cooling and fire it up.


----------



## pete424

I'm not clear how you flash the bios with no CPU. Could you explain a bit?


----------



## arrow0309

Hi, I'm noticing the WS version of my motherboard updated once again the bios to a 35xx version, my X99M WS /SE (only lacking the WiFi module) is still on (2 step behind) the 3005 bios.
Can I just flash the WS's 35xx?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pete424*
> 
> I'm not clear how you flash the bios with no CPU. Could you explain a bit?


http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/

It's pretty neat and simple. Just be sure to use the right USB slot, get the bios re-named to the format in the guide, and go. The blinks let you know if it worked or not. I wish all boards had it.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pete424*
> 
> I'm not clear how you flash the bios with no CPU. Could you explain a bit?
> 
> 
> 
> http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/
> 
> It's pretty neat and simple. Just be sure to use the right USB slot, get the bios re-named to the format in the guide, and go. The blinks let you know if it worked or not. I wish all boards had it.
Click to expand...

I haven't found any need to using the Bios renaming Utility, I just change the name after unzipping if needed.

with your MB you need this list not Gnarly's one, last MB if I got it right https://www.asus.com/US/support/FAQ/1030124

with luck the board just needs an update for your CPU , cos as noted 00 usually aint good ...been there too.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Yep, my bad - forgot he had the 10.


----------



## pete424

Thanks guys. I'm about go to work on it with crossed fingers. When I pulled the block and CPU there was no pin damage. With the great help here, hopefully I can figure this out.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yep, my bad - forgot he had the 10.


Nope







he needed the 1st link to tell him "all about it" , I just remembered the Board he had and his was on the same list as mine....

X99A-II finally got 1701 today too for those who need it ....does not mention stability just a couple of fixes

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-A-II/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yep, my bad - forgot he had the 10.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he needed the 1st link to tell him "all about it" , I just remembered the Board he had and his was on the same list as mine....
> 
> X99A-II finally got 1701 today too for those who need it ....does not mention stability just a couple of fixes
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-A-II/HelpDesk_Download/
Click to expand...

Thank you Kbird.









Direct link for those willing to try it









http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-A_II/X99-A-II-ASUS-1701.zip?_ga=2.2020145.1832094748.1496410970-1603633322.1495821547

Code:



Code:


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-A_II/X99-A-II-ASUS-1701.zip?_ga=2.2020145.1832094748.1496410970-1603633322.1495821547


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Hi, I'm noticing the WS version of my motherboard updated once again the bios to a 35xx version, my X99M WS /SE (only lacking the WiFi module) is still on (2 step behind) the 3005 bios.
> Can I just flash the WS's 35xx?


Up, nobody?


----------



## SpeedyIV

What? I can't focus on your post because your avatar is way too distracting. My Lord that girl is such a cutie. If I may ask - who is she? Is she real?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Up, nobody?


I wouldn't risk it, do you have an issue with your current bios? You know what we say...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> What? I can't focus on your post because your avatar is way too distracting. My Lord that girl is such a cutie. If I may ask - who is she? Is she real?


She is.


----------



## SpeedyIV

So she IS real! Parts of her look "enhanced". Thx ?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> What? I can't focus on your post because your avatar is way too distracting. My Lord that girl is such a cutie. If I may ask - who is she? Is she real?


And a Google Image search will land you a link to the .gif

@Kimir Please update the FSU thread, I finally made it into the top 10 in something!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> And a Google Image search will land you a link to the .gif
> 
> @Kimir Please update the FSU thread, I finally made it into the top 10 in something!


Done


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> And a Google Image search will land you a link to the .gif
> 
> @Kimir Please update the FSU thread, I finally made it into the top 10 in something!


And what a nice GIF that is. Wish it was LONGER


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Up, nobody?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't risk it, do you have an issue with your current bios? You know what we say...
Click to expand...

No issues with my current (4.4Ghz) setup whatsoever.
You suggesting me to stick to my current (board's latest) 3005 bios?
Although the latest 3502 indicates "improve system performance"?


----------



## pete424

Just a quick update. Updated the bios. Reinstalled the CPU. Refilled my loops and...nothing changed. I am going to RMA the board first and see what happens.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pete424*
> 
> Just a quick update. Updated the bios. Reinstalled the CPU. Refilled my loops and...nothing changed. I am going to RMA the board first and see what happens.


That none of the LEDs along the side of the board lit up - there's a CPU, Mem, VGA, and Boot Device on the plain RVE - _might_ point to the board. I would have thought the CPU LED at the very least would light up if the CPU was fried.

And when you get the new one, try to boot it up outside the case/loop if possible. I keep an air cooler on hand for just such a situation.


----------



## arrow0309

Do you guys think the Rampage IV will return with its micro-atx Gene on the X299?


----------



## smke

Has anyone noticed anny issues wen going to the page for the x99 deluxe 2 website i can't even get to the support page for the x99 deluxe 2


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Has anyone noticed anny issues wen going to the page for the x99 deluxe 2 website i can't even get to the support page for the x99 deluxe 2


Asus is updating their website to include new BIOS updates for many motherboard models.


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Has anyone noticed anny issues wen going to the page for the x99 deluxe 2 website i can't even get to the support page for the x99 deluxe 2


It seems to be working fine for me as of this writing.


----------



## SpeedyIV

I can't get the support page to load either.


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> I can't get the support page to load either.


I just now tried again and it loads fine for me. Following is the page you're referring to, yes?

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-DELUXE-II/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## SpeedyIV

Working now. Yes same link. Thx.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I wouldn't risk it, do you have an issue with your current bios? You know what we say...
> She is.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> No issues with my current (4.4Ghz) setup whatsoever.
> You suggesting me to stick to my current (board's latest) 3005 bios?
> Although the latest 3502 indicates "improve system performance"?


unless you are having some issues with your current bios, why update? (tho many do it just for the fun of it).


----------



## KCDC

Is anyone else having stability issues on x99 STRIX BIOS 1701?

I had to flash back to 1504, very random hard crashes and BSODs out of nowhere with no overclock applied.

EDIT: I did turn on XMP during one round of testing, and ticked on ASUS Performance setting for another. Just to try things out. Otherwise, no other tweaking was done.


----------



## djgar

I had some BSODs with my OC, had to cut back a bit on the VCCSA.


----------



## kx11

finally the Trident Z RGB problem with x99 Rampage v 10 is solved with the latest aura


----------



## SpeedyIV

Really? Has ASUS finally fixed their SMB Bus interlocking issues? If they did, there are a lot of pissed off people on the G.Skill forum who would love to hear this. Then again, from what I read there, the Trident-Z RGB LED DIMMs are getting corrupted SPD data (sometimes) when ANY program is run that accesses the SMB Bus, including CPU-Z, HWINFO, AIDA, etcetera - not just AURA.

Since G.Skill made the mistake of using AURA as the basis of their control, maybe fixing AURA will resolve all the other problems? Will check to see if there is a new release of AURA on the Asus site. Thanks.


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> finally the Trident Z RGB problem with x99 Rampage v 10 is solved with the latest aura


I don't get it. No voice on the video, no explanation in the details or comments sections...?
What was done? How was it fixed?

Thanks...


----------



## tistou77

Is that without AURA, the G.Skill RGB works like the LEDs of the motherboard (setting by the bios) ?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> I don't get it. No voice on the video, no explanation in the details or comments sections...?
> What was done? How was it fixed?
> 
> Thanks...


i clearly said the latest AURA fixed it

not much else to report


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Is that without AURA, the G.Skill RGB works like the LEDs of the motherboard (setting by the bios) ?


you need AURA to get the RGB synced effects working


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> you need AURA to get the RGB synced effects working


Without effects ? (only blue or, red, etc...)


----------



## rich235

Hi, i have a really annoying issue I cant seem to fix. Basically my Asus x99-s wont boot most times if i put my ram speed to 2600+mhz.
I't boots fine on 2400mhz.

My cpu is a 5820k & my ram is Corsair lpx 32GB.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rich235*
> 
> Hi, i have a really annoying issue I cant seem to fix. Basically my Asus x99-s wont boot most times if i put my ram speed to 2600+mhz.
> I't boots fine on 2400mhz.
> 
> My cpu is a 5820k & my ram is Corsair lpx 32GB.


Have you disabled all "fast boot" options on the BIOS?


----------



## KedarWolf

I bought and just installed an Asus Strix X99 Gaming board.

It has a few extra settings in one section . Saw someone used these settings.

>Tweakers Paradise
BCLK Amplitude: Higher
PCIE Amplitude: Higher

What do these do and so they help with benchmarking?

https://rog.asus.com/articles/maximus-motherboards/recommended-settings-for-overclocking-maximus-vi-motherboards/

Read on this guide power phases set to Extreme for CPU and memory may help overclocking.

I find I'm more stable Optimized, but haven't tested Extreme too much. I get 4.742 GHZ with Optimized at 1.269v, you think I could push 4.8 tweaking it some using Extreme power.phases?


----------



## Silent Scone

Stick to Auto or Extreme for power phase.


----------



## tistou77

Optimized is generally sufficient in general, it will seem the VRM would heat more in "Extreme"


----------



## Dreamliner

I've got a Sabertooth X99 and I'm starting to get a handful of drives...I think this board has a few different SATA controllers, if I transfer a lot of data between 2 drives, is there a best place to connect these drives? Example, transferring between two on a single controller is slower than transferring between drives on separate controllers? etc...

I've got:

RAID0 SSD System (2x 240gb)

5TB WD Green SATA
5TB WD Green SATA
8TB Red SATA
8TB Red SATA


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rich235*
> 
> Hi, i have a really annoying issue I cant seem to fix. Basically my Asus x99-s wont boot most times if i put my ram speed to 2600+mhz.
> I't boots fine on 2400mhz.
> 
> My cpu is a 5820k & my ram is Corsair lpx 32GB.


Same Cpu and ram ..I have to use the 125mhz strap to boot though ...been running 125 strap for about 6-8 months now as then it does 4375mhz no problem,(4500 seems a bit hot for 24/7 for my liking) if I try 100 strap and 44multi (4400) it won't boot at all. At 125 my LPX has no issues at 3000 but that is it's rated speed, you don't say what yours is ? but mine does not like being pushed beyond spec it seems.

I initially had some GSkill 2800mhz memory which would not boot at 2600 or above on 100 strap too but again no problem at 2800 on 125 , but not sure if it is a ram issue or the IMC on the CPU causing it.

This is what I have now , works fine at Spec but that seems to be it , though I am no memory tweaking guru....

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-32gb-4x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m4b3000c15


----------



## BIGTom

Hey team,

I have a question about the X99 Deluxe II and also hoping to get some advice with memory stability.
The G.SKILL 32GB 3200 C14 kit has been very unstable for me with 1T command rate. I've tried to increase vDIMM to 1.37v with no success. When I was researching the memory forum threads, I see that most are running with VCCSA near 1v, but my X99 Deluxe II is running VCCSA at 1.2v on Auto Offset when loading XMP. Is this the default for ASUS X99 Deluxe II, it seems very high? Does anyone have advice on getting this kit stable at 1T command rate?

Thanks


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIGTom*
> 
> Hey team,
> 
> I have a question about the X99 Deluxe II and also hoping to get some advice with memory stability.
> The G.SKILL 32GB 3200 C14 kit has been very unstable for me with 1T command rate. I've tried to increase vDIMM to 1.37v with no success. When I was researching the memory forum threads, I see that most are running with VCCSA near 1v, but my X99 Deluxe II is running VCCSA at 1.2v on Auto Offset when loading XMP. Is this the default for ASUS X99 Deluxe II, it seems very high? Does anyone have advice on getting this kit stable at 1T command rate?
> 
> Thanks


Here are my settings : stable HCI MemTest 8hours
BIOS 1401
3200MHz
Timings : 13/14/13/34/1T
Core=4.6GHz
Cache=4.5Ghz
Vcore=1.19Vadaptative
Vcache=1.24V (Offset=362mV)
Vccsa=0.8V
Vdimm=1.4V
Vccin=1.8V

Try to raise Vdimm to 1.4V
Don't let Vccsa on Autoi and set it to 0.9V first.


----------



## GRABibus

delete


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Here are my settings : stable HCI MemTest 8hours
> BIOS 1401
> 3200MHz
> Timings : 13/14/13/34/1T
> Core=4.6GHz
> Cache=4.5Ghz
> Vcore=1.19Vadaptative
> Vcache=1.24V (Offset=362mV)
> Vccsa=0.8V
> Vdimm=1.4V
> Vccin=1.8V
> 
> Try to raise Vdimm to 1.4V
> Don't let Vccsa on Autoi and set it to 0.9V first.


Can you tell me what SDRAM you're using and is it on the QVL?

This is interesting to me:
You're running BIOS 1401 and they are up to 1701 (2017/05/26 update) with 1504 adding "Improved system performance."

Thanks...


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Can you tell me what SDRAM you're using and is it on the QVL?
> 
> This is interesting to me:
> You're running BIOS 1401 and they are up to 1701 (2017/05/26 update) with 1504 adding "Improved system performance."
> 
> Thanks...


I use G.SKILL TridentZ 32GB=8GBx4 CL14./
Ref = F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ.

They are in the QVL for 69x and 68xx processors :
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/STRIX_X99_GAMING/X99_Series_DRAM_QVL_for_i7_69xx-68xx_processors.pdf?_ga=2.200323118.1479672813.1497782230-1104980388.1497782230

I use them with Haswell-E (5930K) without any issues.


----------



## FH100

Hello,

I have been experiencing bluescreens and video-cutout recently with my Asus X99 Deluxe, i7-5820k, 64GB of Corsair 2133MT CAS15 ram, Asus GTX 970 STRIX and a SeaSonic 1000w Titanium PSU (which replaced a 550w XFX PSU after the issues started).

The bluescreen error states that it is a "DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE", the Event Viewer states that the source is "Kernal Power" and the Q-Code I see after the failure is 40, which is "Waking from S4 sleep state". The video cutout is just that; I just lose video output but can still hear and apparently interact with programs.

My CPU, Ram and video card are not overclocked and are running stock with the original settings (to my knowledge; it has been ~2.5 years since I built it).

BIOS version 0904.

Before I encountered these errors, everything was, to my knowledge, working fine and no hardware had changed in the past 6+ months (aside from USB drives, headphones and a mic).

After I encountered these errors, I followed several possible solutions, including changing my PSU out for a higher wattage, updating my drivers (I believe I did them all), running Memtest86+ (no errors) and disabling Fast Startup.

The current advice I have been given is to swap out the motherboard, but I would like to get this community's ideas as to possible solutions and/or the source of the issue.

Thank you very much for your time,
FH100


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FH100*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have been experiencing bluescreens and video-cutout recently with my Asus X99 Deluxe, i7-5820k, 64GB of Corsair 2133MT CAS15 ram, Asus GTX 970 STRIX and a SeaSonic 1000w Titanium PSU (which replaced a 550w XFX PSU after the issues started).
> 
> The bluescreen error states that it is a "DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE", the Event Viewer states that the source is "Kernal Power" and the Q-Code I see after the failure is 40, which is "Waking from S4 sleep state". The video cutout is just that; I just lose video output but can still hear and apparently interact with programs.
> 
> My CPU, Ram and video card are not overclocked and are running stock with the original settings (to my knowledge; it has been ~2.5 years since I built it).
> 
> BIOS version 0904.
> 
> Before I encountered these errors, everything was, to my knowledge, working fine and no hardware had changed in the past 6+ months (aside from USB drives, headphones and a mic).
> 
> After I encountered these errors, I followed several possible solutions, including changing my PSU out for a higher wattage, updating my drivers (I believe I did them all), running Memtest86+ (no errors) and disabling Fast Startup.
> 
> The current advice I have been given is to swap out the motherboard, but I would like to get this community's ideas as to possible solutions and/or the source of the issue.
> 
> Thank you very much for your time,
> FH100


Welcome to OCN! before swapping out the MB, clean trhe video driver base with Displayt Driver Uninstaller and reinstall you NV drivers. Also, even though you are running the ram at SPD, you really should verify that SPD is stable with HCi Memtest or Google stressapptest (Windows BASH linux is fine for this purpose). Memtest86+ is not testing stability in the OS environment... it only really will tell you if the ram is bad, physically failing.
If you have not, you should update any other non-MS drivers especially if you have been receiving W10 updates along the way. Basic "house cleaning" and see if the problem persists.


----------



## ovwul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovwul*
> 
> Yes, both 3.1 and 2.0 ports, at the front of the pc.
> 
> 3 usb thumbdrives, 2GB, 8GB (brandnew, was still packed), 64GB
> 
> all FAT32
> 
> Different ports
> 
> Inserted both after booting and prior booting.
> 
> Note, the usb thumbdrive(s) are showing up in the BIOS alright, as fs0.
> 
> My guess is that I hit on a BIOS bug.
> 
> =


Coming back on this old thread.

As a follow up:

Saving BIOS Screenshots to USB using F12

In -my- case it worked as follows:

-USB Thumbdrive, FAT32

-insert into a USB port at the *back* of the pc

-boot into BIOS

F12 now works.

So, a FAT32 formatted USB thumbdrive should already have been inserted, into a USB port at the back of the pc before booting.

Front USB ports didn't work.

=


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovwul*
> 
> Coming back on this old thread.
> 
> As a follow up:
> _Saving BIOS Screenshots to USB using F12_
> 
> In -my- case it worked as follows:
> 
> -USB Thumbdrive, FAT32
> -insert into a USB port at the *back* of the pc
> -boot into BIOS
> 
> F12 now works.
> 
> So, a FAT32 formatted USB thumbdrive should already have been inserted, into a USB port at the back of the pc before booting.
> Front USB ports didn't work.
> 
> =


the drive can be inserted while you are in bios and it will still detect it for F12 screenshots.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FH100*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have been experiencing bluescreens and video-cutout recently with my Asus X99 Deluxe, i7-5820k, 64GB of Corsair 2133MT CAS15 ram, Asus GTX 970 STRIX and a SeaSonic 1000w Titanium PSU (which replaced a 550w XFX PSU after the issues started).
> 
> The bluescreen error states that it is a "DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE", the Event Viewer states that the source is "Kernal Power" and the Q-Code I see after the failure is 40, which is "Waking from S4 sleep state". The video cutout is just that; I just lose video output but can still hear and apparently interact with programs.
> 
> My CPU, Ram and video card are not overclocked and are running stock with the original settings (to my knowledge; it has been ~2.5 years since I built it).
> 
> BIOS version 0904.
> 
> Before I encountered these errors, everything was, to my knowledge, working fine and no hardware had changed in the past 6+ months (aside from USB drives, headphones and a mic).
> 
> After I encountered these errors, I followed several possible solutions, including changing my PSU out for a higher wattage, updating my drivers (I believe I did them all), running Memtest86+ (no errors) and disabling Fast Startup.
> 
> The current advice I have been given is to swap out the motherboard, but I would like to get this community's ideas as to possible solutions and/or the source of the issue.
> 
> Thank you very much for your time,
> FH100


I would try a bios update too, using USBFlashback , since the Deluxe has about 20 now and you are still on number 3 (904), though since I don't have that Board I am unsure which one to suggest for a 5820K , as the Latest Bios may not be the greatest , since you don't have a Broadwell CPU etc. Hopefully one of the other guys can recommend one to try......

KB

http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## ovwul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the drive can be inserted while you are in bios and it will still detect it for F12 screenshots.


Not with me.

I tried all front ports (4), with- without the USB thumbdrive (4 different ones) inserted at booting into BIOS.

Also tried all file systems, just to make sure.

Nothing worked. Only with the USB thumbdrive already inserted in a USB thumbdrive at the back of the pc and then boot into BIOS it would work.

(Inserting the thumbdrive afterwards (back), i.e. whilst already in the BIOS, didn't work either)

=


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovwul*
> 
> Not with me.
> I tried all front ports (4), with- without the USB thumbdrive (4 different ones) inserted at booting into BIOS.
> Also tried all file systems, just to make sure.
> 
> Nothing worked. Only with the USB thumbdrive already inserted in a USB thumbdrive at the _back_ of the pc and _then_ boot into BIOS it would work.
> (Inserting the thumbdrive afterwards (back), i.e. whilst already in the BIOS, didn't work either)
> 
> =


insert it in the I/O panel USB port at any time. it works. I do it all the time.


----------



## hotrod717

Anyone have an eta on x299 Apex?


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Anyone have an eta on x299 Apex?


I have been hunting for the same information. The unknown sure does make a transition tough.

@[email protected] posted the following in the ROG Forums about 4 days ago. I hope that helps.

Quote:


> For the Extreme and Apex, you're likely looking at July/August.


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?93741-Rampage-VI-Extreme-(LGA2066-Intel-X299)-info-experience-BIOSes-etc&p=657074&viewfull=1#post657074


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Anyone have an eta on x299 Apex?


it's about a month or so out. July early August is what I've heard.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Anyone have an eta on x299 Apex?


You know the Apex is a four DIMM L2N overclocking motherboard.

For regular gaming you want one of the other Asus X299 motherboards.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You know the Apex is a four DIMM L2N overclocking motherboard.
> 
> For regular gaming you want one of the other Asus X299 motherboards.


I'm sure that's exactly what @hotrod717 wants.


----------



## Gadfly

I think the Apex may be the best choice for anyone that is looking to overclock period. Most enthusiasts are not going to run more than 4 dimms on the board, and it will be cheaper than the extreme.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Most enthusiasts are not going to run more than 4 dimms on the board, and it will be cheaper than the extreme.


You underestimate us.


----------



## Silent Scone

There are decent 4x16GB kits on the market, now. At a price, at least.

More than 4 DIMMs isn't needed


----------



## FH100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Welcome to OCN! before swapping out the MB, clean trhe video driver base with Displayt Driver Uninstaller and reinstall you NV drivers. Also, even though you are running the ram at SPD, you really should verify that SPD is stable with HCi Memtest or Google stressapptest (Windows BASH linux is fine for this purpose). Memtest86+ is not testing stability in the OS environment... it only really will tell you if the ram is bad, physically failing.
> If you have not, you should update any other non-MS drivers especially if you have been receiving W10 updates along the way. Basic "house cleaning" and see if the problem persists.


Thanks for the welcome and suggestions.

I've run DDU and reinstalled the Nvidia drivers. Failed after a few hours.

Ran stressapptest (Windows BASH Linux is a neat idea...) for an hour and there weren't any errors.

As far as I have tried, all drivers are up to date.

Thanks for the help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I would try a bios update too, using USBFlashback , since the Deluxe has about 20 now and you are still on number 3 (904), though since I don't have that Board I am unsure which one to suggest for a 5820K , as the Latest Bios may not be the greatest , since you don't have a Broadwell CPU etc. Hopefully one of the other guys can recommend one to try......


Thanks for the suggestion!

After the failure after the previous suggestion, I updated my BIOS to version 3701. Computer ran fine for ~24 hours then suffered the video/output cutout.

At this point, I'm thinking I might just buy something new so I can at least get my work done.

Thanks for all of your help,
FH100


----------



## djgar

Have you checked your cache stability? Aida64 is good for that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FH100*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome and suggestions.
> 
> I've run DDU and reinstalled the Nvidia drivers. Failed after a few hours.
> 
> Ran stressapptest (Windows BASH Linux is a neat idea...) for an hour and there weren't any errors.
> 
> As far as I have tried, all drivers are up to date.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> After the failure after the previous suggestion, I updated my BIOS to version 3701. Computer ran fine for ~24 hours then suffered the video/output cutout.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking I might just buy something new so I can at least get my work done.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help,
> FH100


video cable?
last shot: in bios increase PCH voltage 1-2 notches, and if your board has it, set PCIE clock to High.


----------



## FH100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Have you checked your cache stability? Aida64 is good for that.


Just ran Aida64's Cache stress test for an hour, no errors reported.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> video cable?
> last shot: in bios increase PCH voltage 1-2 notches, and if your board has it, set PCIE clock to High.


I doubt it's the video cable, as I have two monitors on separate cables and they always go out together. Though, that could mean it's the video card then.

Going to look into the two BIOS adjustments you mentioned right now.

Thanks for all of your help,
FH100


----------



## SuperTron4234r2

Can I disable my M2 NVME from BIOS? I need to stall ubuntu I don't want anything to mess with the NVME. Nothing in BIOS to disable, just boot order.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FH100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Have you checked your cache stability? Aida64 is good for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Just ran Aida64's Cache stress test for an hour, no errors reported.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> video cable?
> last shot: in bios increase PCH voltage 1-2 notches, and if your board has it, set PCIE clock to High.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it's the video cable, as I have two monitors on separate cables and they always go out together. Though, that could mean it's the video card then.
> 
> Going to look into the two BIOS adjustments you mentioned right now.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help,
> FH100
Click to expand...

Time to check your 970 GTX Warranty perhaps , my 970 has 3 years , not sure about your Strix...


----------



## FH100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> video cable?
> last shot: in bios increase PCH voltage 1-2 notches, and if your board has it, set PCIE clock to High.


Increased the PCH voltage by a notch, then two. Still failed. Wasn't able to find a PCIE clock, so either I was looking in the wrong spot, or I don't have it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Time to check your 970 GTX Warranty perhaps , my 970 has 3 years , not sure about your Strix...


Warranty would be wonderful, if I knew where the paperwork was...








Have a friend loaning me his new video card (GTX 1080) for the weekend, so I'll see if that might be the issue.

Thanks for all of your help and suggestions,
FH100


----------



## acquacow

Getting real tired of this x99 USB crap.

This is a fresh win10 install, 2nd mobo I've tested, same issues.



I lose all of my USB devices at once when the controller has an error. Sometimes they come back in a few seconds other times it just sits here and fails to restart the controller.

This is on all of the latest 3xxx bios images for the asus x99 deluxe, official support has been of no use.

I've swapped all of my usb devices to see if any of them were causing this, but can't find an answer.

Normally things look like this:


I've used eventghost to log when devices leave, since the windows event system does not log anything when this happens:


I've even done a windows kernel trace to try and get more info, but I haven't been able to extract anything useful from it to make any changes.



Any thoughts?

Does anyone have a stable bios and driver setup in windows 10 on an x99 deluxe?

Thanks,

-- Dave


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> Getting real tired of this x99 USB crap.
> 
> This is a fresh win10 install, 2nd mobo I've tested, same issues.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> I lose all of my USB devices at once when the controller has an error. Sometimes they come back in a few seconds other times it just sits here and fails to restart the controller.
> 
> This is on all of the latest 3xxx bios images for the asus x99 deluxe, official support has been of no use.
> 
> I've swapped all of my usb devices to see if any of them were causing this, but can't find an answer.
> 
> Normally things look like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used eventghost to log when devices leave, since the windows event system does not log anything when this happens:
> 
> 
> I've even done a windows kernel trace to try and get more info, but I haven't been able to extract anything useful from it to make any changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Does anyone have a stable bios and driver setup in windows 10 on an x99 deluxe?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -- Dave


I have an X99-Deluxe II, running Windows 10 Ver. 1703 Build 150163.413 and have never had any sort of USB problems. Running the latest BIOS for that MOBO (1701). If you want me to check anything let me know if I can help.


----------



## KedarWolf

Strange thing on my ROG X99 Strix.

If I change the below settings from Auto on my 960 Pro runs at half link speed, 4GBPS instead of 8GBPS.











Also if I raise my BLCK to 101.5 like I had it, it runs at half link speed.

I was getting 1800MB/sec instead of 3500 MB/sec.

I typed 1800MB/sex orginally but that wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing, would it?









Okay, I isolated the issue. I can set Source Clock Tuner, PLL Selection and Filter PLL but I need to leave CPU Strap on Auto.

On your boards with M.2 try CPU strap on Auto.

And I can go as high as 100.9 BLCK before it drops the Link Speed to 4GBPS.


----------



## acquacow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> I have an X99-Deluxe II, running Windows 10 Ver. 1703 Build 150163.413 and have never had any sort of USB problems. Running the latest BIOS for that MOBO (1701). If you want me to check anything let me know if I can help.


The latest bios is 3701, that is what I am running.

I didn't have any issues back on the 1xxx bios days, but I can't seem to flash back to them


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> Getting real tired of this x99 USB crap.
> 
> This is a fresh win10 install, 2nd mobo I've tested, same issues.
> 
> 
> 
> I lose all of my USB devices at once when the controller has an error. Sometimes they come back in a few seconds other times it just sits here and fails to restart the controller.
> 
> This is on all of the latest 3xxx bios images for the asus x99 deluxe, official support has been of no use.
> 
> I've swapped all of my usb devices to see if any of them were causing this, but can't find an answer.
> 
> Normally things look like this:
> 
> 
> I've used eventghost to log when devices leave, since the windows event system does not log anything when this happens:
> 
> 
> I've even done a windows kernel trace to try and get more info, but I haven't been able to extract anything useful from it to make any changes.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Does anyone have a stable bios and driver setup in windows 10 on an x99 deluxe?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -- Dave


Had same thing happening with my x99-S recently. Stopped bugging out randomly so im pretty positive it is an OS bug. Also try to put most of your devices into 3rd party usb controller, instead of intel one. That helped me in the meantime as only the intel ones are doing the on/off thing.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> The latest bios is 3701, that is what I am running.
> 
> I didn't have any issues back on the 1xxx bios days, but I can't seem to flash back to them


Have you tried the USB BIOS Flashback? It does previous BIOS updates.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Strange thing on my ROG X99 Strix.
> 
> If I change the below settings from Auto on my 960 Pro runs at half link speed, 4GBPS instead of 8GBPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if I raise my BLCK to 101.5 like I had it, it runs at half link speed.
> 
> I was getting 1800MB/sec instead of 3500 MB/sec.
> 
> I typed 1800MB/sex orginally but that wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing, would it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I isolated the issue. I can set Source Clock Tuner, PLL Selection and Filter PLL but I need to leave CPU Strap on Auto.
> 
> On your boards with M.2 try CPU strap on Auto.
> 
> And I can go as high as 100.9 BLCK before it drops the Link Speed to 4GBPS.


Hmm. That is REALLY interesting to me because I installed a 960 pro 512GB about 2 weeks ago. My first M.2 drive. I was both excited about and dreading the installation and migration because for every 5-star review I have read, there were an equal number of horror stories. Mostly early birds with BIOS and PCIE problems, driver and boot issues, and many many reports about not getting advertised SPEED. So with some trepidation I updated my BIOS, installed the drive (direct in the M.2 port), configured BIOS for it, booted, formatted, ran the Samsung driver install and Viola - there she was. Ran several disk benchmarks and was getting just a hair under 3500MB/s. Used Samsung Data Migration to clone my old 950 pro OS drive, unplugged the old drive and booted right up on the M.2. A perfect installation (though not a clean OS install).

Then a few days ago, I decided to re-do my overclock and just dialed in a quick basic 4.3GHz Adaptive, RAM at default (will get back to that later). All good. Yesterday, I decided to run Crystal Disk Mark again and low and behold, I am now seeing about 1800 MB/s. I futzed with it for about 1/2 and hour then gave up, figuring I must have done something to screw up PCIE lane allocation. I have to look but I am almost positive CPU Strap is now not on Auto. Going to check on next reboot. I never would have related these 2 events. Wish me luck!


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> The latest bios is 3701, that is what I am running.
> 
> I didn't have any issues back on the 1xxx bios days, but I can't seem to flash back to them


I just checked the ASUS site and latest BIOS for the X99-DELUXE-II is 1701 posted 05-26-2017. Are you referring to the X99-DELUXE (not II)?

Don't know about regression to an earlier version - never tried to do that (yet) but seems like it should just work.


----------



## acquacow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> I have an X99-Deluxe II, running Windows 10 Ver. 1703 Build 150163.413 and have never had any sort of USB problems. Running the latest BIOS for that MOBO (1701). If you want me to check anything let me know if I can help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> The latest bios is 3701, that is what I am running.
> 
> I didn't have any issues back on the 1xxx bios days, but I can't seem to flash back to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked the ASUS site and latest BIOS for the X99-DELUXE-II is 1701 posted 05-26-2017. Are you referring to the X99-DELUXE (not II)?
> 
> Don't know about regression to an earlier version - never tried to do that (yet) but seems like it should just work.
Click to expand...

Yes, sorry, regular X-99 DELUXE


----------



## cloppy007

Is anybody with an X99-Deluxe or X99-S able to run at 125 strap without having the CPU at full voltage?

Besides that, with the grey/yellow uefi (the 1000 series) I was able to run my DC Gentle Typhoons at 40% (after running the qfan wizard). With the 3402 version I can't get any lower than 60%, which is too noisy for me. Is there something I can do to lower this, other than going back to an old version?


----------



## nixon2992

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Hmm. That is REALLY interesting to me because I installed a 960 pro 512GB about 2 weeks ago. My first M.2 drive. I was both excited about and dreading the installation and migration because for every 5-star review I have read, there were an equal number of horror stories. Mostly early birds with BIOS and PCIE problems, driver and boot issues, and many many reports about not getting advertised SPEED. So with some trepidation I updated my BIOS, installed the drive (direct in the M.2 port), configured BIOS for it, booted, formatted, ran the Samsung driver install and Viola - there she was. Ran several disk benchmarks and was getting just a hair under 3500MB/s. Used Samsung Data Migration to clone my old 950 pro OS drive, unplugged the old drive and booted right up on the M.2. A perfect installation (though not a clean OS install).
> 
> Then a few days ago, I decided to re-do my overclock and just dialed in a quick basic 4.3GHz Adaptive, RAM at default (will get back to that later). All good. Yesterday, I decided to run Crystal Disk Mark again and low and behold, I am now seeing about 1800 MB/s. I futzed with it for about 1/2 and hour then gave up, figuring I must have done something to screw up PCIE lane allocation. I have to look but I am almost positive CPU Strap is now not on Auto. Going to check on next reboot. I never would have related these 2 events. Wish me luck!


This parameter assigned by Strap Clock, by default Source Clock Tuner 70hm for 100mhz strap.If you use Broadwell-E disable XMP(Potentially overvoltage VCCSA and guaranted POST code 00),write voltage Ram 1.35,set first timings manually by spec for you ram, fix VCCSA to 1.00v,disable Asus Multicore Enhancements (This option overvoltage some components CPU).


----------



## con6r

Hello. I can't seem to get bluetooth working on my x99 deluxe. I have enabled the controller in the bios, but device manager does not see it. Any attempts to install bluetooth drivers from the asus website have failed. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> so you get Bluetooth working


Still no


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Hello. I can't seem to get bluetooth working on my x99 deluxe. I have enabled the controller in the bios, but device manager does not see it. Any attempts to install bluetooth drivers from the asus website have failed. Can anyone help? Thanks


Anybody? Thanks in advance


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Strange thing on my ROG X99 Strix.
> 
> If I change the below settings from Auto on my 960 Pro runs at half link speed, 4GBPS instead of 8GBPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if I raise my BLCK to 101.5 like I had it, it runs at half link speed.
> 
> I was getting 1800MB/sec instead of 3500 MB/sec.
> 
> I typed *1800MB/sex* orginally but that wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing, would it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I isolated the issue. I can set Source Clock Tuner, PLL Selection and Filter PLL but I need to leave CPU *Strap on* Auto.
> 
> On your boards with M.2 try CPU strap on Auto.
> 
> And I can go as high as 100.9 BLCK before it drops the Link Speed to 4GBPS.


That's an entirely new performance metric there bud.









Actually, I see your suggestive subliminal messages.


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Anybody? Thanks in advance


Just trying to keep this post relevant


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Just trying to keep this post relevant


The bluetooth driver install is very awkward. When you attempt to install, there is a long delay before the rest of the installation process show up. Make sure that you are stopping this process. At first it may seem like your done, but you're not. Wait it out.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Strange thing on my ROG X99 Strix.
> 
> If I change the below settings from Auto on my 960 Pro runs at half link speed, 4GBPS instead of 8GBPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if I raise my BLCK to 101.5 like I had it, it runs at half link speed.
> 
> I was getting 1800MB/sec instead of 3500 MB/sec.
> 
> I typed 1800MB/sex orginally but that wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing, would it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I isolated the issue. I can set Source Clock Tuner, PLL Selection and Filter PLL but I need to leave CPU Strap on Auto.
> 
> On your boards with M.2 try CPU strap on Auto.
> 
> And I can go as high as 100.9 BLCK before it drops the Link Speed to 4GBPS.


THANK YOU - You were absolutely 100% correct. I went back into my BIOS after noticing a reduction of approx 50% in the benchmark speeds for my new 960Pro-512GB. Sure enough, CPU Strap was set to 100. I set it there because I prefer to not leave things on Auto unless there is some advantage to doing so. In this case, there certainly is. I set my CPU Strap back to Auto and rebooted. Now my 960-Pro is giving me 3,428MB/s SEQ Read, 2,010 SEQ Write, 218.925 IOPS Random Read, and 196.348 IOPS Random Write. Not quite at spec but this drive is the OS drive and I don't think you can expect to hit full spec speeds unless the drive is empty and not the OS drive.

Anyway, THANK YOU. I NEVER would have thought of CPU Strap having any effect on M.2 speeds and I still do not understand why setting my CPU Strap to 100 caused a ~50% speed reduction. Doe CPU Strap somehow affect PCiE base clock? I have never heard of that. So I am confused but happy!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Strange thing on my ROG X99 Strix.
> 
> If I change the below settings from Auto on my 960 Pro runs at half link speed, 4GBPS instead of 8GBPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if I raise my BLCK to 101.5 like I had it, it runs at half link speed.
> 
> I was getting 1800MB/sec instead of 3500 MB/sec.
> 
> I typed 1800MB/sex orginally but that wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing, would it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I isolated the issue. I can set Source Clock Tuner, PLL Selection and Filter PLL but I need to leave CPU Strap on Auto.
> 
> On your boards with M.2 try CPU strap on Auto.
> 
> And I can go as high as 100.9 BLCK before it drops the Link Speed to 4GBPS.
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU - You were absolutely 100% correct. I went back into my BIOS after noticing a reduction of approx 50% in the benchmark speeds for my new 960Pro-512GB. Sure enough, CPU Strap was set to 100. I set it there because I prefer to not leave things on Auto unless there is some advantage to doing so. In this case, there certainly is. I set my CPU Strap back to Auto and rebooted. Now my 960-Pro is giving me 3,428MB/s SEQ Read, 2,010 SEQ Write, 218.925 IOPS Random Read, and 196.348 IOPS Random Write. Not quite at spec but this drive is the OS drive and I don't think you can expect to hit full spec speeds unless the drive is empty and not the OS drive.
> 
> Anyway, THANK YOU. I NEVER would have thought of CPU Strap having any effect on M.2 speeds and I still do not understand why setting my CPU Strap to 100 caused a ~50% speed reduction. Doe CPU Strap somehow affect PCiE base clock? I have never heard of that. So I am confused but happy!
Click to expand...

You're welcome.

Took a lot of changing BIOS to defaults and changing settings to find what made my 960 Pro run at 1/2 the link speed but I'm glad I figured it out.


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> The bluetooth driver install is very awkward. When you attempt to install, there is a long delay before the rest of the installation process show up. Make sure that you are stopping this process. At first it may seem like your done, but you're not. Wait it out.


The problem is that device manager doesnt see the Bluetooth device. I try to install the driver (and there are like three listed on the Asus website so that's confusing), it'll say that it's successfully installed the driver despite taking only 2 seconds to do so, then when I try to install the Broadcom software it says there is no Bluetooth device installed. Windows isn't detecting any Bluetooth device at all for some reason


----------



## acquacow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> The bluetooth driver install is very awkward. When you attempt to install, there is a long delay before the rest of the installation process show up. Make sure that you are stopping this process. At first it may seem like your done, but you're not. Wait it out.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that device manager doesnt see the Bluetooth device. I try to install the driver (and there are like three listed on the Asus website so that's confusing), it'll say that it's successfully installed the driver despite taking only 2 seconds to do so, then when I try to install the Broadcom software it says there is no Bluetooth device installed. Windows isn't detecting any Bluetooth device at all for some reason
Click to expand...

Do you have the BT device disabled in BIOS? I do, that is why I'm asking.


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> Do you have the BT device disabled in BIOS? I do, that is why I'm asking.


I have it enabled


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Took a lot of changing BIOS to defaults and changing settings to find what made my 960 Pro run at 1/2 the link speed but I'm glad I figured it out.


Yeah it would have taken me *forever* to try that because in my mind there is *NO* correlation between CPU Strap being in Auto or set to 100 and M.2 speed. It has to be changing PCiE lane speed or allocation. I can understand that changing Base Clock will affect PCiE buss speeds, as I think those clocks are derived from Base Clock, but for my mild over clock to 4,3GHz with Base Clock at 100 and Multiplier at 43, that CPU Strap in Auto should have sat there at 100 anyway. And it should have *nothing* to do with lane allocation. So *WHY* does this affect the M.2 performance? Any ideas? Whatever the case, thanks again.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Strange thing on my ROG X99 Strix.
> 
> If I change the below settings from Auto on my 960 Pro runs at half link speed, 4GBPS instead of 8GBPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if I raise my BLCK to 101.5 like I had it, it runs at half link speed.
> 
> I was getting 1800MB/sec instead of 3500 MB/sec.
> 
> I typed 1800MB/sex orginally but that wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing, would it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I isolated the issue. I can set Source Clock Tuner, PLL Selection and Filter PLL but I need to leave CPU Strap on Auto.
> 
> On your boards with M.2 try CPU strap on Auto.
> 
> And I can go as high as 100.9 BLCK before it drops the Link Speed to 4GBPS.


I found this "bug" with the Rampage V Extreme last year with an SM951, if the Source Clock Tuner is set to 60 (strap 100) as recommended by Asus in the bios, the performance decreases greatly on the SSD M2, if set to AUTO, it is good
I had indicated this "bug" to Asus, who had answered me, to leave the option on AUTO,
In clear, Asus does not correct the bug, if it can be circumvented

I found other bugs too, that Asus never corrected....


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> Do you have the BT device disabled in BIOS? I do, that is why I'm asking.


I have it enabled
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Hello. I can't seem to get bluetooth working on my x99 deluxe. I have enabled the controller in the bios, but device manager does not see it. Any attempts to install bluetooth drivers from the asus website have failed. Can anyone help? Thanks


Just trying to keep this post relevant


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You know the Apex is a four DIMM L2N overclocking motherboard.
> 
> For regular gaming you want one of the other Asus X299 motherboards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> I'm sure that's exactly what @hotrod717 wants.











Only tiime I'm on air or water is for initially testing. After that, all my benching and 85% of my screen time is on LN2.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You know the Apex is a four DIMM L2N overclocking motherboard.
> 
> For regular gaming you want one of the other Asus X299 motherboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> I'm sure that's exactly what @hotrod717 wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only tiime I'm on air or water is for initially testing. After that, all my benching and 85% of my screen time is on LN2.
Click to expand...

You're a better man than I.









Wait, did I just assume your gender?


----------



## acquacow

So to follow-up on my USB issues, it seems the win7 USB drivers for the intel eXtensible host controller/xHCI/USB 3.0 all work great and are perfectly stable in win7.

The initial upgrade to win10 seems to have used those same drivers. Once I did a clean install though, it's using the windows 10 drivers and I can't find a way to install the older win7 drivers that were stable. It always says that the driver is not compatible with my hardware.

Intel does not supply drivers for this controller for windows 10, only windows 7.

I've temporarily gotten around the issue of the controller resetting by disabling xHCI in the BIOS, so now my only USB 3.0 ports are on the ASMedia controller.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> So to follow-up on my USB issues, it seems the win7 USB drivers for the intel eXtensible host controller/xHCI/USB 3.0 all work great and are perfectly stable in win7.
> 
> The initial upgrade to win10 seems to have used those same drivers. Once I did a clean install though, it's using the windows 10 drivers and I can't find a way to install the older win7 drivers that were stable. It always says that the driver is not compatible with my hardware.
> 
> Intel does not supply drivers for this controller for windows 10, only windows 7.
> 
> I've temporarily gotten around the issue of the controller resetting by disabling xHCI in the BIOS, so now my only USB 3.0 ports are on the ASMedia controller.


Have a look here on WinRaid for Modded Drivers .....make sure your mouse and Keyboard are plugged into the ASMedia Controller before starting and follow the instructions carefully....

http://www.win-raid.com/t834f25-USB-Drivers-original-and-modded.html


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> So to follow-up on my USB issues, it seems the win7 USB drivers for the intel eXtensible host controller/xHCI/USB 3.0 all work great and are perfectly stable in win7.
> 
> The initial upgrade to win10 seems to have used those same drivers. Once I did a clean install though, it's using the windows 10 drivers and I can't find a way to install the older win7 drivers that were stable. It always says that the driver is not compatible with my hardware.
> 
> Intel does not supply drivers for this controller for windows 10, only windows 7.
> 
> I've temporarily gotten around the issue of the controller resetting by disabling xHCI in the BIOS, so now my only USB 3.0 ports are on the ASMedia controller.


You shouldn't need to install USB 3 drivers for Windows 10.


----------



## hotrod717

Lol. Correct. My occupation allows an unlimited access to LN2. Thats said, i do still have trouble bringing myself to hard modding a card. Next tax bracket i suppose.


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> I have it enabled
> Just trying to keep this post relevant


Anybody?


----------



## acquacow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> So to follow-up on my USB issues, it seems the win7 USB drivers for the intel eXtensible host controller/xHCI/USB 3.0 all work great and are perfectly stable in win7.
> 
> The initial upgrade to win10 seems to have used those same drivers. Once I did a clean install though, it's using the windows 10 drivers and I can't find a way to install the older win7 drivers that were stable. It always says that the driver is not compatible with my hardware.
> 
> Intel does not supply drivers for this controller for windows 10, only windows 7.
> 
> I've temporarily gotten around the issue of the controller resetting by disabling xHCI in the BIOS, so now my only USB 3.0 ports are on the ASMedia controller.
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't need to install USB 3 drivers for Windows 10.
Click to expand...

I need to because the ones that windows 10 installs cause all of my USB ports to reset and drop out at random times.


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> I need to because the ones that windows 10 installs cause all of my USB ports to reset and drop out at random times.


Try uninstalling the asmedia controller from device manager and restating the machine. It should automatically reinstall the USB drivers. Thats how I fixed my USB issues. Unfortunately I still can't get bluetooth to work despite the controller being enabled in the Bios so


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> I need to because the ones that windows 10 installs cause all of my USB ports to reset and drop out at random times.


Here you go.

https://mega.nz/#!xA0QUawZ!F8iQSSVcIwxv8tYdRSB3rG-SUrqd38WTdA3vfE6tL-c

Modded Intel drivers to work with windows 10.

First you will have to extract it and run the cmd Import Certificate in the said folder as admin, and press Y or yes to confirm.
This adds it as a trusted source to install the driver.

Then run DPinst.
It will install all of the relevant drivers for you.
Reboot.


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Hello. I can't seem to get bluetooth working on my x99 deluxe. I have enabled the controller in the bios, but device manager does not see it. Any attempts to install bluetooth drivers from the asus website have failed. Can anyone help? Thanks


Anyone? I'm at a loss here


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Hello. I can't seem to get bluetooth working on my x99 deluxe. I have enabled the controller in the bios, but device manager does not see it. Any attempts to install bluetooth drivers from the asus website have failed. Can anyone help? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone? I'm at a loss here
Click to expand...

Maybe you bent a pin or two on your CPU socket?









That could do it.


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Maybe you bent a pin or two on your CPU socket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could do it.


Are there any other causes/solutions? I highly doubt that I bent any pins. Also, there was a time when device manager Did see the Bluetooth device but I didnt have a use use for Bluetooth then and because there were no drivers installed I deleted the device. A few bioses and a new windows version later it isn't seeing anything either with the controller on or off


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Hello, the Bluetooth on my x99 deluxe isn't working. I installed the latest win 10 driver from the Asus website but all I get in device manager is a device called "bcm20702a0" that says it hasn't been installed correctly. There are no Bluetoot connectivity options in settings or control panel either. Any fixes? Thanks


Aha! I DID ask about it on this forum! It was detecting the controller and I gave a half hearted effort to install drivers (I should've manually installed the drivers when I had the chance instead of using the Asus setup exe) but when the driver didn't install properly I just deleted the device. So now what?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Hello, the Bluetooth on my x99 deluxe isn't working. I installed the latest win 10 driver from the Asus website but all I get in device manager is a device called "bcm20702a0" that says it hasn't been installed correctly. There are no Bluetoot connectivity options in settings or control panel either. Any fixes? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Aha! I DID ask about it on this forum! It was detecting the controller and I gave a half hearted effort to install drivers (I should've manually installed the drivers when I had the chance instead of using the Asus setup exe) but when the driver didn't install properly I just deleted the device. So now what?
Click to expand...

Try an older driver? Go to Device Manager, click on top item, your User name, 'Scan For Hardware Changes'.

If I fix it, you'll buy me a beer, right? I love my A&W!!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Hello, the Bluetooth on my x99 deluxe isn't working. I installed the latest win 10 driver from the Asus website but all I get in device manager is a device called "bcm20702a0" that says it hasn't been installed correctly. There are no Bluetoot connectivity options in settings or control panel either. Any fixes? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Aha! I DID ask about it on this forum! It was detecting the controller and I gave a half hearted effort to install drivers (I should've manually installed the drivers when I had the chance instead of using the Asus setup exe) but when the driver didn't install properly I just deleted the device. So now what?
Click to expand...

Last ditch attempt is a clean install of Windows.


----------



## Shaded War

Is there a fix for USB 3.0 ports dropping out on system startup on the Strix x99? The only way I can use my computer is to plug my mouse into the 3.1 port then go into device manager and re-enable the 3.0 ports again. Everything works fine in the bios but several clean installs of W10, and this problem keeps happening on startup.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Is there a fix for USB 3.0 ports dropping out on system startup on the Strix x99? The only way I can use my computer is to plug my mouse into the 3.1 port then go into device manager and re-enable the 3.0 ports again. Everything works fine in the bios but several clean installs of W10, and this problem keeps happening on startup.


USB works fine on my Strix X99. Dunno how to help.


----------



## acquacow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Is there a fix for USB 3.0 ports dropping out on system startup on the Strix x99? The only way I can use my computer is to plug my mouse into the 3.1 port then go into device manager and re-enable the 3.0 ports again. Everything works fine in the bios but several clean installs of W10, and this problem keeps happening on startup.


You using the intel USB 3.0 eXensible controller as well?

Is it the USB root hub that is dying on you?

That is basically my life a few mins after boot, even on a clean Win10 install. I'm gonna try the drivers that were linked by Agent-A01, but until then, I just have the xHCI controller disabled in BIOS.

I have to remote desktop in and disable/re-enable mine every time it happens.



I did some kernel tracing and it's definitely an error with the driver/controller. This happens even with nothing plugged into the PC.



-- Dave


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Aha! I DID ask about it on this forum! It was detecting the controller and I gave a half hearted effort to install drivers (I should've manually installed the drivers when I had the chance instead of using the Asus setup exe) but when the driver didn't install properly I just deleted the device. So now what?


Try a linux usb (ubuntu, mint) and check if it detects your bluetooth controller..


----------



## nixon2992

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Is there a fix for USB 3.0 ports dropping out on system startup on the Strix x99? The only way I can use my computer is to plug my mouse into the 3.1 port then go into device manager and re-enable the 3.0 ports again. Everything works fine in the bios but several clean installs of W10, and this problem keeps happening on startup.


Fix you problem:


----------



## nixon2992

Dear consumers ASUS X99 MB , can you say how old your ASUS x99 rig works, and say him build date ?


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Try a linux usb (ubuntu, mint) and check if it detects your bluetooth controller..


As in boot into Linux from a USB drive but not install it?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> As in boot into Linux from a USB drive but not install it?


Right


----------



## con6r

Can anyone tell me how to do a light 4.3 ghz adaptive overclock on my 5960x? I'm a newbie at overclocking and my previous overclock was at 4.5ghz manual, and wasn't very stable. All the guides I've read haven't gone into detail about fine tuning voltage, cache, or using adaptive or offset. Can anyone give me instructions here? I've been wanting to redo my overclock for a while now. Thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to do a light 4.3 ghz adaptive overclock on my 5960x? I'm a newbie at overclocking and my previous overclock was at 4.5ghz manual, and wasn't very stable. All the guides I've read haven't gone into detail about fine tuning voltage, cache, or using adaptive or offset. Can anyone give me instructions here? I've been wanting to redo my overclock for a while now. Thanks


http://www.overclock.net/t/1614643/was-rank-1-now-2-8-core-5960x-hwbot-x265-2-0-4k-1080p-4-7ghz-cpu-4-4ghz-cache-using-24-7-bios-settings-with-bios-screenshots/0_20#post_25610889

Here's my adaptive but I'd shoot at 4.5/4.6GHZ at those voltages, I have a really good chip.


----------



## Kbird

Did everyone move to X299 and not tell me ?







it's awful quite in here these days....

Maybe everyone's computers are working just fine .....that must be it









KB


----------



## djgar

I just did a re-eval @ 4600 / 3800NB / 3400 14-15-13-32CR1 (2.5 hrs RB to BSOD, 2 hrs Aida Cache, 2 hrs GSAT) but went back to 4500/3400 for 24x7 ... getting wimpy. I'm waiting a few months before considering i9 - want to see what happens in the 12-18 core dept ...


----------



## hornedfrog86

Not me, my X99 is not in need of an upgrade.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Did everyone move to X299 and not tell me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's awful quite in here these days....
> 
> Maybe everyone's computers are working just fine .....that must be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KB


i hear bad things about x299

very comfortable with x99 now , might move to x299 next year


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> Not me, my X99 is not in need of an upgrade.


Who said anything about need - well maybe need to explore


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Who said anything about need - well maybe need to explore


Exploring is fun. I think that X299 is not yet ready for anything but beta testing though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I just did a re-eval @ 4600 / 3800NB / 3400 14-15-13-32CR1 (2.5 hrs RB to BSOD, 2 hrs Aida Cache, 2 hrs GSAT) but went back to 4500/3400 for 24x7 ... getting wimpy. I'm waiting a few months before considering i9 - *want to see what happens in the 12-18 core dept* ...


^^ This. really holding off the desire to only end up with a side-grade.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Did everyone move to X299 and not tell me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's awful quite in here these days....
> 
> Maybe everyone's computers are working just fine .....that must be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> i hear bad things about x299
> 
> very comfortable with x99 now , might move to x299 next year
Click to expand...

Been hearing the same things with all the heat Issues reported ..... my start on X99 was horrible but I'm stable now and I picked up a 2nd Hand EVGA 980Ti to replace my 970 , so that will be it for awhile for me before the next upgrade, since 1080 pricing is insane as far as I am concerned. was thinking maybe a 1070 for a month or two but then the crypto currency craze drove all the prices up....

Might have to look at Watercooling though if this summer get any hotter...or get AirCon









glad to hear everyone is doing well and I hope Summer is treating ya right...

KB


----------



## con6r

When overclocking is it best to have windows in high performance mode or balanced or what?? What about day to day use? Also has anyone had any problems with the latest x99 deluxe bios 3701? Thanks


----------



## acquacow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> When overclocking is it best to have windows in high performance mode or balanced or what?? What about day to day use? Also has anyone had any problems with the latest x99 deluxe bios 3701? Thanks


I overclock in adaptive such that I'm stable with all power savings features enabled. I have C6 states, c-states, speed step, and balanced power all enabled.

My machine clocks down as low as 1.2GHz and some super low vcore, and as high as 4.5GHz at 1.25 vcore as needed.

This is on a 5930k on an asus x99 deluxe.


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone here who upgraded it's Haswell-E with a Broadwell-E without buying a new motherboard?
just for curiosity. are older motherboard like Asus the first gen Asus X99 be able to fully support broadwell-e?


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there someone who upgraded the Deluxe with 3701 BIOS?
does it fix some problems or improve something apart the things described in the changelog?


----------



## acquacow

I'm on 3701, can't really tell any difference that it may or may not have made.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there someone here who upgraded it's Haswell-E with a Broadwell-E without buying a new motherboard?
> just for curiosity. are older motherboard like Asus the first gen Asus X99 be able to fully support broadwell-e?


Did you check the Product Support Page? personally I can't get into Asus Support today , so maybe they are doing an Update .....yaaaaa new bios's for all







..... just joking....

It's actually one thing I might consider too if I can pick one up Cheap....

KB


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Did you check the Product Support Page? personally I can't get into Asus Support today , so maybe they are doing an Update .....yaaaaa new bios's for all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... just joking....
> 
> It's actually one thing I might consider too if I can pick one up Cheap....
> 
> KB


I just checked the ASUS X99 Deluxe Support page and was able to get in. The latest BIOS is still 3701 according to the listing on the page.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> I just checked the ASUS X99 Deluxe Support page and was able to get in. The latest BIOS is still 3701 according to the listing on the page.


He did say he was joking ...


----------



## swingarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> I'm on 3701, can't really tell any difference that it may or may not have made.


Ditto.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> I just checked the ASUS X99 Deluxe Support page and was able to get in. The latest BIOS is still 3701 according to the listing on the page.
> 
> 
> 
> He did say he was joking ...
Click to expand...

About new Bios's for everyone....









I was trying to look at the Support page for the X99-AII for it's CPU Support re Broadwell , but still can't check it , I'm getting a blank page ...maybe a Browser issue?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Did you check the Product Support Page? personally I can't get into Asus Support today , so maybe they are doing an Update .....yaaaaa new bios's for all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... just joking....
> 
> It's actually one thing I might consider too if I can pick one up Cheap....
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked the ASUS X99 Deluxe Support page and was able to get in. The latest BIOS is still 3701 according to the listing on the page.
Click to expand...

I did read Intel was has done an ME update and Gigabyte is releasing new BIOS's so we may get some soon as well.


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I did read Intel was has done an ME update and Gigabyte is releasing new BIOS's so we may get some soon as well.


I think the current version of ME has ruined my systems latency. I HOPE they finally fixed I/O problems on the current ME ver. 1002


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I did read Intel was has done an ME update and Gigabyte is releasing new BIOS's so we may get some soon as well.


I don't know what you read but the latest ME firmware is 9.1.37.1002 which has been available since early 2016.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I did read Intel was has done an ME update and Gigabyte is releasing new BIOS's so we may get some soon as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you read but the latest ME firmware is 9.1.37.1002 which has been available since early 2016.
Click to expand...

There is an ME firmware vulnerability dated May 2017. Likely Intel is updating it soon. I read Gigabyte is releasing BIOS's soon based on the new firmware.

https://www.gigabyte.com/Press/News/1562

https://security-center.intel.com/advisory.aspx?intelid=INTEL-SA-00075&languageid=en-fr


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> About new Bios's for everyone....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to look at the Support page for the X99-AII for it's CPU Support re Broadwell , but still can't check it , I'm getting a blank page ...maybe a Browser issue?


just upgraded my X99 Deluxe to 3701 and I noticed that after three years they were not able to fix the QFAN problems yet...


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> I just checked the ASUS X99 Deluxe Support page and was able to get in. The latest BIOS is still 3701 according to the listing on the page.
> 
> 
> 
> He did say he was joking ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About new Bios's for everyone....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to look at the Support page for the X99-AII for it's CPU Support re Broadwell , but still can't check it , I'm getting a blank page ...maybe a Browser issue?
Click to expand...

It was just a Website Update ...new look etc...works fine in Chrome but not 100% in FF or IE.

It seems the X99AII since 1701 Bios also supports many more Xeon CPUS.......

KB

.


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> just upgraded my X99 Deluxe to 3701 and I noticed that after three years they were not able to fix the QFAN problems yet...


ASUS has BIGGER marketing team than all of their hardware departments combined.

I think an intern programmed the X99 BIOS's


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> ASUS has a BIGGER marketing team than all of their hardware departments combined.
> 
> I think an intern programmed the X99 BIOS's


Poor support on a top tier product. At least Intel let me RMA my CPU to see if it was the chip or MOBO...surpreise no change with a new CPU.

No more ASUs for me or ASROCK. Same management, same crap.


----------



## inedenimadam

Has anybody noticed higher VRM temp on BIOS 3701? My VRMs are under water and regularly would idle 1-3C higher than H2O temps in my loop, but are now 6-10C higher at idle.

X99-A

Edit to add: same results with Power Phases set Standard and Optimized.


----------



## djgar

I've got BIOS Q-Fan controlling around 20 fans in custom manual mode with no problem.


----------



## kx11

surprised to know that my Rampage V 10th mobo wifi doesn't read 60ghz wifi signals (802.11ad)


----------



## acquacow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> I need to because the ones that windows 10 installs cause all of my USB ports to reset and drop out at random times.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!xA0QUawZ!F8iQSSVcIwxv8tYdRSB3rG-SUrqd38WTdA3vfE6tL-c
> 
> Modded Intel drivers to work with windows 10.
> 
> First you will have to extract it and run the cmd Import Certificate in the said folder as admin, and press Y or yes to confirm.
> This adds it as a trusted source to install the driver.
> 
> Then run DPinst.
> It will install all of the relevant drivers for you.
> Reboot.
Click to expand...

Tried to run this finally, no love on my system.



If I try it manually


Pointing device manager's manual driver install directly at it doesn't work either.


----------



## pete424

This continues to be the craziest... back in March I started a build. I'm sure some of you recall. I had a 6950x and a ASUS Rampage-V Edition 10 board. The GPU was a TitanXp. CPU and GPU were on separate EKWB loops. After successfully testing for leaks. All was well. When attempting to boot to the BIOS, I got lights and fans and a Q code 00. After doing all the diagnostics and and options that were suggested. No joy, so ASUS replaced the board. Still would not communicate with the processor. By this point, I'm ready to blow the whole thing up. I sent the processor back to Intel for a warranty replacement. Again remember this is all brand new components that have never run. They received the CPU on the 7th. I waited a week and started a chat session with Intel on the 14th. It was strange but the guy kept telling me he needed more time to figure out what was going on. He talked about escalating it but he needed more time. It ended with him telling me he would contact me within 24 hrs. I was a bit miffed but that wasn't a new feeling. Within 5 minutes I received an email from Intel. Here is the crux of the message:

"We regret to advise you that the Product you returned to Intel has had the original heat spreader removed from the original product substrate and has had a heat spreader of a higher speed product glued on and no longer represents the correct original speed and/or product information for which it was tested and marked by Intel. As we hope you will appreciate, we can only warrant our parts on the basis that they are used in accordance with the instructions given and in the form provided by Intel and not modified or run outside the intended specifications.

For these reasons, we are unable to offer you repair, replacement or a refund for the Product. We suggest that you take this letter directly to your supplier in order to obtain a replacement. As the Product is non-functional and an infringement of Intel's intellectual property rights, it will be retained by Intel pending further investigations and/or destruction."

I sat and read this for five minutes in stunned disbelief. Not only were they not going to repair or replace, they were not even going to sent it back to me! This was allegedly a brand new, in the sealed box, part purchased from Amazon. I have built several computers over the years but I have never once attempted to modify a CPU. I am not totally sure what the heat spreader is but it sounds like they were accusing me of "delidding" the chip but replacing it with the heat spreader with higher power labeling. It is and was a i7-6950x. I never have delidded a CPU. Don't even know how to start to delid a CPU. The only explanation I can come up with is I used a tiny bit of super glue to attach a temp sensor to the CPU base and a bit of the glue was visible after removing it. Again I can't believe any of this. I'm out $1649.99! I called Amazon and after some explanation they agree to refund my money. Thank you Amazon! So here I sit with several thousand dollars invested in a build that is sitting on my kitchen table for over 4 months. I know that the 6950x is probably not the best way to go at this point. The i9 chips that are out are sold out and the Threadripper AMDs are coming in the near future. So I don't know what to do. Any body want to buy a real nice, never used ASUS x99 Rampage-V Edition 10 board complete with an unused EKWB water block? What would you guys do at this point to salvage this build?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> just upgraded my X99 Deluxe to 3701 and I noticed that after three years they were not able to fix the QFAN problems yet...


What kind of problems?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've got BIOS Q-Fan controlling around 20 fans in custom manual mode with no problem.


Do you have any DC fans? Can you run them below 60%?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've got BIOS Q-Fan controlling around 20 fans in custom manual mode with no problem.


this does not means that the BIOS has no problems with fans









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> What kind of problems?
> Do you have any DC fans? Can you run them below 60%?


Bios does not recognize the minimum fan speed and set it to 100%, no way to lower the fan speed
if not by redoing the the QFAN speed test several times.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> just upgraded my X99 Deluxe to 3701 and I noticed that after three years they were not able to fix the QFAN problems yet...
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of problems?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've got BIOS Q-Fan controlling around 20 fans in custom manual mode with no problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any DC fans? Can you run them below 60%?
Click to expand...

If I do the fan auto tune thing in the BIOS my DC fans go below 60%.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> If I do the fan auto tune thing in the BIOS my DC fans go below 60%.


I was able to do so with the older bioses (versions 1XXX), not anymore with the >3000 series. And it's driving me crazy.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> If I do the fan auto tune thing in the BIOS my DC fans go below 60%.


even here but I need to redo it several times before it get it right.
running
3x Corsair SP120 PWM,
2x Corsair SP140 DC


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pete424*
> 
> This continues to be the craziest... back in March I started a build. I'm sure some of you recall. I had a 6950x and a ASUS Rampage-V Edition 10 board. The GPU was a TitanXp. CPU and GPU were on separate EKWB loops. After successfully testing for leaks. All was well. When attempting to boot to the BIOS, I got lights and fans and a Q code 00. After doing all the diagnostics and and options that were suggested. No joy, so ASUS replaced the board. Still would not communicate with the processor. By this point, I'm ready to blow the whole thing up. I sent the processor back to Intel for a warranty replacement. Again remember this is all brand new components that have never run. They received the CPU on the 7th. I waited a week and started a chat session with Intel on the 14th. It was strange but the guy kept telling me he needed more time to figure out what was going on. He talked about escalating it but he needed more time. It ended with him telling me he would contact me within 24 hrs. I was a bit miffed but that wasn't a new feeling. Within 5 minutes I received an email from Intel. Here is the crux of the message:
> 
> "We regret to advise you that the Product you returned to Intel has had the original heat spreader removed from the original product substrate and has had a heat spreader of a higher speed product glued on and no longer represents the correct original speed and/or product information for which it was tested and marked by Intel. As we hope you will appreciate, we can only warrant our parts on the basis that they are used in accordance with the instructions given and in the form provided by Intel and not modified or run outside the intended specifications.
> 
> For these reasons, we are unable to offer you repair, replacement or a refund for the Product. We suggest that you take this letter directly to your supplier in order to obtain a replacement. As the Product is non-functional and an infringement of Intel's intellectual property rights, it will be retained by Intel pending further investigations and/or destruction."
> 
> I sat and read this for five minutes in stunned disbelief. Not only were they not going to repair or replace, they were not even going to sent it back to me! This was allegedly a brand new, in the sealed box, part purchased from Amazon. I have built several computers over the years but I have never once attempted to modify a CPU. I am not totally sure what the heat spreader is but it sounds like they were accusing me of "delidding" the chip but replacing it with the heat spreader with higher power labeling. It is and was a i7-6950x. I never have delidded a CPU. Don't even know how to start to delid a CPU. The only explanation I can come up with is I used a tiny bit of super glue to attach a temp sensor to the CPU base and a bit of the glue was visible after removing it. Again I can't believe any of this. I'm out $1649.99! I called Amazon and after some explanation they agree to refund my money. Thank you Amazon! So here I sit with several thousand dollars invested in a build that is sitting on my kitchen table for over 4 months. I know that the 6950x is probably not the best way to go at this point. The i9 chips that are out are sold out and the Threadripper AMDs are coming in the near future. So I don't know what to do. Any body want to buy a real nice, never used ASUS x99 Rampage-V Edition 10 board complete with an unused EKWB water block? What would you guys do at this point to salvage this build?


I would falcon punch an Intel Rep in the crotch if they ever sent me a msg like that. I don't know what to say. I'm sorry bro.

I will take it if your giving up on it.







I would maybe throw a 5930K or 6900K in it and do what you can with it. But I still will take it if you want.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> What kind of problems?
> Do you have any DC fans? Can you run them below 60%?


Yes, and no - 60% is the lowest. It was stated that was due to compatibility issues with some of the DC fans.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pete424*
> 
> This continues to be the craziest... back in March I started a build. I'm sure some of you recall. I had a 6950x and a ASUS Rampage-V Edition 10 board. The GPU was a TitanXp. CPU and GPU were on separate EKWB loops. After successfully testing for leaks. All was well. When attempting to boot to the BIOS, I got lights and fans and a Q code 00. After doing all the diagnostics and and options that were suggested. No joy, so ASUS replaced the board. Still would not communicate with the processor. By this point, I'm ready to blow the whole thing up. I sent the processor back to Intel for a warranty replacement. Again remember this is all brand new components that have never run. They received the CPU on the 7th. I waited a week and started a chat session with Intel on the 14th. It was strange but the guy kept telling me he needed more time to figure out what was going on. He talked about escalating it but he needed more time. It ended with him telling me he would contact me within 24 hrs. I was a bit miffed but that wasn't a new feeling. Within 5 minutes I received an email from Intel. Here is the crux of the message:
> 
> "We regret to advise you that the Product you returned to Intel has had the original heat spreader removed from the original product substrate and has had a heat spreader of a higher speed product glued on and no longer represents the correct original speed and/or product information for which it was tested and marked by Intel. As we hope you will appreciate, we can only warrant our parts on the basis that they are used in accordance with the instructions given and in the form provided by Intel and not modified or run outside the intended specifications.
> 
> For these reasons, we are unable to offer you repair, replacement or a refund for the Product. We suggest that you take this letter directly to your supplier in order to obtain a replacement. As the Product is non-functional and an infringement of Intel's intellectual property rights, it will be retained by Intel pending further investigations and/or destruction."
> 
> I sat and read this for five minutes in stunned disbelief. Not only were they not going to repair or replace, they were not even going to sent it back to me! This was allegedly a brand new, in the sealed box, part purchased from Amazon. I have built several computers over the years but I have never once attempted to modify a CPU. I am not totally sure what the heat spreader is but it sounds like they were accusing me of "delidding" the chip but replacing it with the heat spreader with higher power labeling. It is and was a i7-6950x. I never have delidded a CPU. Don't even know how to start to delid a CPU. The only explanation I can come up with is I used a tiny bit of super glue to attach a temp sensor to the CPU base and a bit of the glue was visible after removing it. Again I can't believe any of this. I'm out $1649.99! I called Amazon and after some explanation they agree to refund my money. Thank you Amazon! So here I sit with several thousand dollars invested in a build that is sitting on my kitchen table for over 4 months. I know that the 6950x is probably not the best way to go at this point. The i9 chips that are out are sold out and the Threadripper AMDs are coming in the near future. So I don't know what to do. Any body want to buy a real nice, never used ASUS x99 Rampage-V Edition 10 board complete with an unused EKWB water block? What would you guys do at this point to salvage this build?


That is BIZARRE but at least Amazon gave you your money back. I don't know why you say the i9s are out of stock. I just checked Amazon and the i9-7900X is in stock. New Egg is out... Anyway, look at it this way - if you want to hop on the X299 train (or Thread Ripper) you got your money back on the 6950X so now you can buy a 10-core i9 with 44 PCIE lanes for ~$600 less than what you paid for the 6950X. The cost savings is enough to buy a top of the line X299 MOBO. And you can probably use most of the cooling loop hardware on the new X299 build. And if you sell the X99 MOBO, that money goesa back into your pocket (or to G.Skill). If I had paid full price for a 6950x a few months ago, I would be ECSTATIC that I was able to get a full refund.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pete424*
> 
> 
> 
> That is BIZARRE but at least Amazon gave you your money back. I don't know why you say the i9s are out of stock. I just checked Amazon and the i9-7900X is in stock. New Egg is out... Anyway, look at it this way - if you want to hop on the X299 train (or Thread Ripper) you got your money back on the 6950X so now you can buy a 10-core i9 with 44 PCIE lanes for ~$600 less than what you paid for the 6950X. The cost savings is enough to buy a top of the line X299 MOBO. And you can probably use most of the cooling loop hardware on the new X299 build. And if you sell the X99 MOBO, that money goesa back into your pocket (or to G.Skill). If I had paid full price for a 6950x a few months ago, I would be ECSTATIC that I was able to get a full refund.
Click to expand...

Yep , I'd be counting myself very lucky ( really bizarre situation though) and be throwing a 6900 in there and get on with life... seems like too many issues with X299 at this point in time... and possibly the I9 series too.

KB.


----------



## Kbird

Strangely not a couple hours after reading about this bizarre CPU Delidding this article about Fake Ryzen CPU from Amazon turned up on my Google Cards.... RMA scam time apparently....

http://www.pcgamer.com/beware-of-fake-ryzen-processors-selling-on-amazon/

Perhaps wait a few months for Coffee Lake CPUs instead of going i9-xxxx ?

http://www.shacknews.com/article/100627/intel-to-release-multiple-flavors-of-its-coffee-lake-cpus


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

So got my new Rift and Touch and am trying to figure out the best way to do the USB Setup as USB Bandwidth is a thing that actually matters now.

Have the X99-Deluxe board.

I know there are 10 USB 3.0 and 2 USB 2.0 ports on the I/O of the board but how are they broken up in terms of controller?

Right now when I use my Rift with two sensors my Corsair K95 has issues working and the lighting effects completely stop working so it's having some sort of bandwidth issues. I'd prefer to not have to get a USB 3.0 PCI card and I've hear there are issues with using HUBs so I'd like to avoid that.

Are the USB ports broken up over multiple controllers or are all the ports on the board using just one controller?

Also the Rift software says to update my Asmedia USB drivers but I have the latest beta drivers off of the ASUS support site for this board. They even mention improved Oculus Rift support.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> So got my new Rift and Touch and am trying to figure out the best way to do the USB Setup as USB Bandwidth is a thing that actually matters now.
> 
> Have the X99-Deluxe board.
> 
> I know there are 10 USB 3.0 and 2 USB 2.0 ports on the I/O of the board but how are they broken up in terms of controller?
> 
> Right now when I use my Rift with two sensors my Corsair K95 has issues working and the lighting effects completely stop working so it's having some sort of bandwidth issues. I'd prefer to not have to get a USB 3.0 PCI card and I've hear there are issues with using HUBs so I'd like to avoid that.
> 
> Are the USB ports broken up over multiple controllers or are all the ports on the board using just one controller?
> 
> Also the Rift software says to update my Asmedia USB drivers but I have the latest beta drivers off of the ASUS support site for this board. They even mention improved Oculus Rift support.


According to the Downloads page , your Board has the Asmedia USB 3 Controller along with the Intel one just like my X99A-II , so they are split to some degree , did you install the new ASmedia USB Firmware? it specifically mentions the Rift as an improvement ....but maybe not if you already installed it ?

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/

You should be able to see in Device Manager (DM) , when view by Connection , what USB Hub Controller the Rift is Connected too..... I don't have one , so can't offer much more advice than that.

KB


----------



## pete424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Yep , I'd be counting myself very lucky ( really bizarre situation though) and be throwing a 6900 in there and get on with life... seems like too many issues with X299 at this point in time... and possibly the I9 series too.
> 
> KB.


I'm not aware of the issues. Would you please explain a little bit?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pete424*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Yep , I'd be counting myself very lucky ( really bizarre situation though) and be throwing a 6900 in there and get on with life... seems like too many issues with X299 at this point in time... and possibly the I9 series too.
> 
> KB.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not aware of the issues. Would you please explain a little bit?
Click to expand...

Don't know personally, I'm just been seeing a lot of Posts regarding X299 VRM overheating issues, come up on my Android Phone via Google Cards News Stories . They are also saying now, that Intel rushed i9 CPU's cos of AMD and cheaped out with TIM under the heat spreader not Solder and it is causing overheating and overclocking issues too.

pages like these....

https://www.extremetech.com/computing/252354-investigations-sheds-fresh-light-intels-x299-overheating-problem-implicates-skylake-xs-design-well

https://www.techpowerup.com/234922/update-on-the-intel-x299-platform-vrm-disaster

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/800060-updated-der8auer-states-some-x299-low-end-boards-have-bad-vrm-coolers/


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Yes, and no - 60% is the lowest. It was stated that was due to compatibility issues with some of the DC fans.


I see it as a functionality loss. Previously I was able to run below 60% only if qfan tuning found the fan suitable for that. I wonder if I can hex-edit an OC saved profile to force the value I want.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> Tried to run this finally, no love on my system.
> 
> 
> 
> If I try it manually
> 
> 
> Pointing device manager's manual driver install directly at it doesn't work either.


You didn't install the certificate then.

This method works across several of my systems with no issue.


----------



## acquacow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> Tried to run this finally, no love on my system.
> 
> 
> 
> If I try it manually
> 
> 
> Pointing device manager's manual driver install directly at it doesn't work either.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't install the certificate then.
> 
> This method works across several of my systems with no issue.
Click to expand...

Aah, didn't know there was a cert I had to install. Just did that and the installer completed.

Going to go re-enable xhci in the bios and see if it works.

Thanks!


----------



## acquacow

Nope, these drivers have the same issue. All the intel usb 3.0 ports died while gaming, didn't come back. Disabled xhci again =P


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> Nope, these drivers have the same issue. All the intel usb 3.0 ports died while gaming, didn't come back. Disabled xhci again =P


RMA still possible?


----------



## ManyThreads

Hello - hoping someone can help me troubleshoot my rogue fan issue.

I have an ASUS TUF MK1 X299.

I have 3 case fans, installed as follows:

Case fan #3 - Rear exhaust
Case fan #4 - Front intake
Case fan #5 - Front intake

They are Corsair ML140 PRO fans.

I set them all to identical curves, and identical temperature sources. I have tried using the CPU, PCH, VRM TOP, and motherboard as temperature sensor sources. Fan #4 has a mind of it's own, usually running double or more the RPM of the others under load, and almost double under idle (900 RPM when the others are doing 500 RPM). Can anyone think of a reason why this one fan would not be getting the same info as the others? I double checked everything - they are all on PWM, they are all on the identical custom curve, and they all have the same temperature sensor sources. The only variation I noticed was when linked to the VRM TOP sensor, fan #4 actually ran slower than the other two, but still incorrectly. I'm stumped.


----------



## djgar

A detail of how they are connected to the MB (headers, cables etc.) and how you are controlling them would help ...


----------



## acquacow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> Nope, these drivers have the same issue. All the intel usb 3.0 ports died while gaming, didn't come back. Disabled xhci again =P
> 
> 
> 
> RMA still possible?
Click to expand...

Yeah. I've RMA'd it once already.


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> I overclock in adaptive such that I'm stable with all power savings features enabled. I have C6 states, c-states, speed step, and balanced power all enabled.
> 
> My machine clocks down as low as 1.2GHz and some super low vcore, and as high as 4.5GHz at 1.25 vcore as needed.
> 
> This is on a 5930k on an asus x99 deluxe.


How did you do an adaptive overclock exactly?


----------



## Streetdragon

first get you max oc you want with stable voltage.

than after that you can change the voltage in the bios from manuell or offset to adaptive.

that you have to textboxes. one with offset and one with adaptive.

i made it like this for my final clock:

4,6Ghz are working with 1,26V

in offset i put 0,05V. just to be save. not needed!

and in offset i wrote 1,21V

so in the end i had 1,26V at max clock but with the lowest clock(1,2Ghz) around 0,85V

hope this helps a bit^^


----------



## acquacow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> I overclock in adaptive such that I'm stable with all power savings features enabled. I have C6 states, c-states, speed step, and balanced power all enabled.
> 
> My machine clocks down as low as 1.2GHz and some super low vcore, and as high as 4.5GHz at 1.25 vcore as needed.
> 
> This is on a 5930k on an asus x99 deluxe.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you do an adaptive overclock exactly?
Click to expand...

I googled how to do adaptive overclocking and followed a guide.


----------



## Dreamliner

Has anyone actually been able to get the AI Suite Fan Control to work properly? It seems like it won't spin the fans slow enough. I've tried different settings and nothing seems to work. I wish I knew how to manually adjust the parameters the auto setup measures. I KNOW these fans will operate with less than 50% power (70% in some cases) yet the auto setup sets the floor at 50 or 70% speed which is ridiculous.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> Aah, didn't know there was a cert I had to install. Just did that and the installer completed.
> 
> Going to go re-enable xhci in the bios and see if it works.
> 
> Thanks!


I think you should try installing those again with xhci enabled first.

You can't fully update drivers if it's disabled.

If it still does it after that then you have a hardware issue it looks like.

With xhci enabled in bios you should disable the other options in next to xhci.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> Has anyone actually been able to get the AI Suite Fan Control to work properly? It seems like it won't spin the fans slow enough. I've tried different settings and nothing seems to work. I wish I knew how to manually adjust the parameters the auto setup measures. I KNOW these fans will operate with less than 50% power (70% in some cases) yet the auto setup sets the floor at 50 or 70% speed which is ridiculous.


DC fans only go down to 60% in the BIOS Q-Fan.


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> DC fans only go down to 60% in the BIOS Q-Fan.


How do you go lower? I'm sure they'll run with less than 60% power. Even Noctua fans make noise with this much speed and I'm hoping to avoid the LNA's so I have full control of the range...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> How do you go lower? I'm sure they'll run with less than 60% power. Even Noctua fans make noise with this much speed and I'm hoping to avoid the LNA's so I have full control of the range...


In every Asus board I've used DC fans (3-wire) are restricted by the BIOS to 60% lowest, apparently due to potential problems with some fans. PWM fans (4-wire) are not - I can run them at 20%.


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> In every Asus board I've used DC fans (3-wire) are restricted by the BIOS to 60% lowest, apparently due to potential problems with some fans. PWM fans (4-wire) are not - I can run them at 20%.


So LNA's then?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> How do you go lower? I'm sure they'll run with less than 60% power. Even Noctua fans make noise with this much speed and I'm hoping to avoid the LNA's so I have full control of the range...
> 
> 
> 
> In every Asus board I've used DC fans (3-wire) are restricted by the BIOS to 60% lowest, apparently due to potential problems with some fans. PWM fans (4-wire) are not - I can run them at 20%.
Click to expand...

My three wire DC fans run slower than 60% but only if I run the fan optimization thing right from BIOS.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My three wire DC fans run slower than 60% but only if I run the fan optimization thing right from BIOS.


I've tried both in the Q-Fan and in the Monitor BIOS screens, and I can only get 60% minimum when DC mode is selected. Anything lower gets reset to 60. Can you show me a screen configured with DC mode and less than 60% minimum? How did you configure it?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My three wire DC fans run slower than 60% but only if I run the fan optimization thing right from BIOS.


OK, I caught the "optimization" reference. I never tried that entry because I thought it would mess the Q-Fan manual curves, but it didn't. It did get my DC header down to 55%, not a big change but hey, it is lower


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My three wire DC fans run slower than 60% but only if I run the fan optimization thing right from BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I caught the "optimization" reference. I never tried that entry because I thought it would mess the Q-Fan manual curves, but it didn't. It did get my DC header down to 55%, not a big change but hey, it is lower
Click to expand...

Sometimes if you run it more than once it'll go lower, not quite sure why.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Sometimes if you run it more than once it'll go lower, not quite sure why.


I tried several times but 55 was it







.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Sometimes if you run it more than once it'll go lower, not quite sure why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried several times but 55 was it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Perhaps just the Fans you have ? or Q-Fan works differently on different MB's ? I have never really trusted it , I'm not big on "Auto" anything in the Bios but I'm slowly getting over my prejudices with the X99A-II .









With all the talk of Q-Fan this week here, I decided to give it a whirl after upgrading the Bios to 1701, and like Kedar said it seems to take a couple of tries at least to get things in Order , on the Fans that it is capable of Controlling..... it can actuall put some of them back up , and then back down on the next run too....hence my hesitation to use it or trust it 100% cos I have not seen it set the same value every time for the same fan. My CPU Fan is not actually a CPU fan , it is just an old 3 wire 80mm fan I am using as supplementary "Ghettotech" Cooling for a 980ti that is over heating and not controlling it clocks properly ( waiting for RMA ) . That Fan is stuck on 60% but the Others all moved.... ( I am not using an EXT Fan Card.) after 3-4 Runs ..see below...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Perhaps just the Fans you have ? or Q-Fan works differently on different MB's ? I have never really trusted it , I'm not big on "Auto" anything in the Bios but I'm slowly getting over my prejudices with the X99A-II .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the talk of Q-Fan this week here, I decided to give it a whirl after upgrading the Bios to 1701, and like Kedar said it seems to take a couple of tries at least to get things in Order , on the Fans that it is capable of Controlling..... it can actuall put some of them back up , and then back down on the next run too....hence my hesitation to use it or trust it 100% cos I have not seen it set the same value every time for the same fan. My CPU Fan is not actually a CPU fan , it is just an old 3 wire 80mm fan I am using as supplementary "Ghettotech" Cooling for a 980ti that is over heating and not controlling it clocks properly ( waiting for RMA ) . That Fan is stuck on 60% but the Others all moved.... ( I am not using an EXT Fan Card.) after 3-4 Runs ..see below...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I noticed your CPU fans seem to be DC? What about chassis 1 and 2? My PWM fans go down to 15 using the Optimize feature, the DC to 55.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Perhaps just the Fans you have ? or Q-Fan works differently on different MB's ? I have never really trusted it , I'm not big on "Auto" anything in the Bios but I'm slowly getting over my prejudices with the X99A-II .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the talk of Q-Fan this week here, I decided to give it a whirl after upgrading the Bios to 1701, and like Kedar said it seems to take a couple of tries at least to get things in Order , on the Fans that it is capable of Controlling..... it can actuall put some of them back up , and then back down on the next run too....hence my hesitation to use it or trust it 100% cos I have not seen it set the same value every time for the same fan. My CPU Fan is not actually a CPU fan , it is just an old 3 wire 80mm fan I am using as supplementary "Ghettotech" Cooling for a 980ti that is over heating and not controlling it clocks properly ( waiting for RMA ) . That Fan is stuck on 60% but the Others all moved.... ( I am not using an EXT Fan Card.) after 3-4 Runs ..see below...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed your CPU fans seem to be DC? What about chassis 1 and 2? My PWM fans go down to 15 using the Optimize feature, the DC to 55.
Click to expand...

Ooops , sorry all fans are in DC mode as they are only 3 wire , the only PWM Fan I have is the one connection (two fans, push pull) on my H80I AIO Cooler and it is on the WaterPump Header

Chassis 1 has a 200mm 700 rpm front Case Fan and a 200mm Topcase Fan running off it with a Y-Adaptor

Chassis 2 has a 200mm 700rpm Side Door Fan and a 120mm ,1300rpm? Bottom Case (Cougar) Fan on a Y-Adaptor too

the Y-Adaptors are the usual 3 pin + 2 pin , so I'd have to look to see which Fan Q-Fan is actually reading...

The HAMP header is actually running the 2 Corsair Vengeance Ram Coolers off a Y-Adaptor too.

the CPU Fan is not my CPU Fan...just an old 80mm case Fan used to Cool the graphics Card Backplate....ah la....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/2890#post_24738729

http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/3600#post_24904957

.


----------



## cloppy007

Don't get angry at me for repeating this, but with previous X99 firmware versions (1702 and 1203 IIRC), after running the fan tuning wizard I was able to lower my Gentle Typhoons AP15 (1850rpm) to about 40-45%. DC fans.

If Asus removed this feature for safety reasons, I find it pointless and stupid. They let you overclock the hell out of your CPU and memory but don't let expert users risk have their fans off (not enough voltage)?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Don't get angry at me for repeating this, but with previous X99 firmware versions (1702 and 1203 IIRC), after running the fan tuning wizard I was able to lower my Gentle Typhoons AP15 (1850rpm) to about 40-45%. DC fans.
> 
> If Asus removed this feature for safety reasons, I find it pointless and stupid. They let you overclock the hell out of your CPU and memory but don't let expert users risk have their fans off (not enough voltage)?


Using the Optimization function under Monitor will potentially get you lower DC than 60% in 1701. The safety 60% is if you don't run the Optimization.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Using the Optimization function under Monitor will potentially get you lower DC than 60% in 1701. The safety 60% is if you don't run the Optimization.


Problem is I'm using 3402 now


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Problem is I'm using 3402 now


Forget it. After running 3 times in a row the wizard, now it says I can go down to 18%!


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Problem is I'm using 3402 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget it. After running 3 times in a row the wizard, now it says I can go down to 18%!
Click to expand...

I found the same with some of mine , they went down to 24%...


----------



## Kbird

Just wondering if anyone else is seeing "Stuttering" or "hitching" in Win10 Performance since Creators Edition? I am not sure if it that , or cos I upgraded to bios 1701 on the X99A_II as I did both the same day .

I am still trying different Intel RST Drivers too as My HDs are still seen as SSD's on this Board , I have had various versions crash the computer under Large GB transfers too , eg moving Data from HD to another for backups when Cloning isnt an option.

KB


----------



## djgar

I've had no problems with RST and my RAID setups, I always keep it up-to-date - make sure it's not the Enterprise series.


----------



## KCDC

There's no point installing RST if there are no RAID arrays, right?


----------



## djgar

Pretty much - RAID is the main reason for the software. You still want to install the appropriate driver though.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> There's no point installing RST if there are no RAID arrays, right?


RST drivers also have an AHCI driver for sata hard drives you install even if not in RAID.


----------



## KCDC

Wonder why I can't just have the AHCI driver. I have no need for RST with this build. Good to know, thanks.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> Wonder why I can't just have the AHCI driver. I have no need for RST with this build. Good to know, thanks.


There should be a download for the driver only in the Intel web site - 5th & 6th on the left ...

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/26865/Intel-Rapid-Storage-Technology-Intel-RST-?product=69321


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> Wonder why I can't just have the AHCI driver. I have no need for RST with this build. Good to know, thanks
> .


On the ASUS website the RST drivers have the raid driver AND the AHCI driver, same package, two separate drivers.


----------



## djgar

There's only one disk driver (well 2, for 32-bit and 64-bit), the other component is software with a UI to manage the RAID systems. If you download the exe or zip you install both. If you download the flp it's just the driver. I think you can run the RAID with only the driver in Windows but you need to create / manage in the Intel BIOS firmware which comes up just before the Asus BIOS..


----------



## KCDC

Ahh, I was lazy then. Thanks for the help


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> There's no point installing RST if there are no RAID arrays, right?


Check out WinRaid..lots of advice there ...another good Forum.. this explains it better than i can :

http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-RST-RSTe-Drivers-newest-v-WHQL-v-WHQL.html

"Fernando" has multiple Driver Versions , WHQL and also his Modded INF (Drivers) available with and without RST.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've had no problems with RST and my RAID setups, I always keep it up-to-date - make sure it's not the Enterprise series.


No not Running Enterprise....Versions 12-14 , Ver.12 .9 is the only Driver I have found that reports the HDs in the Array as HDs, but it crashed trying to transfer 106GB from one drive to the other. 10GB chunks went fine....

15 series drivers were reported not officially supported for X99, I read at WinRaid after having issues with them too , some of the actually install a new Driver for the secondary Controller like the Enterprise Versions which causes issues... switch it back to M$ Standard AHCI Driver and all is well again... I am thinking that it is something weird in the X99A-II Raid Bios causing the issues although it is a 14. X Series OROM. I was hoping Bios 1701 had a new Raid OROM too but it doesn't...

And while I think of it.......Corsair updated Corsair Link last week to Ver.4.8 last week , if you happen to use it? I have an H80iGT , and it's not the greatest software , it's love/hate a bit like AiSuite







but it has new fixes for X99 platform , and it sees my Vengeance Ram now where 4.2 did not. Did not help with the surging fans on the H80iGT though.

KB.


----------



## djgar

That's really weird. I've never had problems, currently running the latest. Shows my SSDs in a RAID 10 properly.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> That's really weird. I've never had problems, currently running the latest. Shows my SSDs in a RAID 10 properly.


Apparently very unusual, I have posts on WinRaid and at Intel but nobody has been able to help , Intel thinks the problem doesn't exist, cos they can't reproduce it , yet it has been happening to a "few" Since win8.1... It is the opposite problem that most have...if they have one, ie their SSD's are seen as HDs.

The 3 harddrives in the Array are all WD 640GB Black Drives , I have had them for years.... Firmware issue on them perhaps?


----------



## KCDC

So this achi driver thing was a part of an experiment to figure out an issue I've been having with my 6tb WD black drive. With RST and the ahci drivers installed, whenever I so a soft restart, the drive audibly clicks off and no longer shows up after the restart. I have to do a full shut-down in order for it to come back.

With it not installed, using the old MS ahci drivers, no issues at all with the drive, I can soft restart without it clicking off.

I tried manually installing the ahci drivers by themselves from the f6flpy download that was linked earlier, and the drive still clicked off, and my machine was stuck at the windows loading screen, so I had to restore back.

Is there a setting in the BIOS that could be causing this? I've never had this issue in the past with other builds.

I used the Intel 6th gen driver



I've tried this on a fresh install of Windows as well


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Check out WinRaid..lots of advice there ...another good Forum.. this explains it better than i can :
> 
> http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-RST-RSTe-Drivers-newest-v-WHQL-v-WHQL.html
> 
> "Fernando" has multiple Driver Versions , WHQL and also his Modded INF (Drivers) available with and without RST.


Thanks for this link, I'm getting into it now. I love a good resource of info!


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> So this achi driver thing was a part of an experiment to figure out an issue I've been having with my 6tb WD black drive. With RST and the ahci drivers installed, whenever I so a soft restart, the drive audibly clicks off and no longer shows up after the restart. I have to do a full shut-down in order for it to come back.
> 
> With it not installed, using the old MS ahci drivers, no issues at all with the drive, I can soft restart without it clicking off.
> 
> I tried manually installing the ahci drivers by themselves from the f6flpy download that was linked earlier, and the drive still clicked off, and my machine was stuck at the windows loading screen, so I had to restore back.
> 
> Is there a setting in the BIOS that could be causing this? I've never had this issue in the past with other builds.
> 
> I used the Intel 6th gen driver
> 
> I've tried this on a fresh install of Windows as well


Not sure if the Strix is different but on the X99A-II I have to use the Standard AHCI Driver (M$) or I have all sorts of issues on the 2nd AHCI Controller, ( I am Raid 0 on the 1st Controller) that C100/230 driver gets installed Auto by some versions of RST , so I just switch it back otherwise the RST Software will spend hours trying to Verify or ? with the icon on the Taskbr spinning and spinning , stops instantly after reloading the MS AHCI Driver on the Secondary Controller.

http://www.win-raid.com/t2257f23-Raid-Array-seen-as-SSDs-Issue-on-Win-AU-1.html#msg40347


----------



## djgar

X99 is the same chipset. I always use the Intel SetupRST.exe from the Intel web site and it always installs the proper driver and software. I have a blu-ray drive, an OCZ SSD and a Seagare 1 TB HD on the second controller, with 4 Samsung 1 TB on the first controller as RAID 10, Never had an issue with several boards.


----------



## djgar

I just checked my Intel firmware - it's 14.8.0.2377. I believe it was updated by an earlier BIOS update. What's yours?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I just checked my Intel firmware - it's 14.8.0.2377. I believe it was updated by an earlier BIOS update. What's yours?


That is the same as my X99A-II , their is a newer one, in the 14 series ...it's 14.8.2.2377 but I haven't worked up the nerve to mod a bios myself ... yet ... though their are Programs to help at WinRaid like UBU and UEFITool.

Same revision of the bios on both OROM and UEFI boots BTW ...funnily enough there is a 13 Series OROM in the Bios too ( I looked with UBU... but I have no idea why it there or how to use it if desired.

KB


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> That is the same as my X99A-II , their is a newer one, in the 14 series ...it's 14.8.2.2377 but I haven't worked up the nerve to mod a bios myself ... yet ... though their are Programs to help at WinRaid like UBU and UEFITool.
> 
> Same revision of the bios on both OROM and UEFI boots BTW ...funnily enough there is a 13 Series OROM in the Bios too ( I looked with UBU... but I have no idea why it there or how to use it if desired.
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I normally stay away from 3rd party utilities - I'm a bit paranoid









Are you running Windows in UEFI mode? I'm not.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> That is the same as my X99A-II , their is a newer one, in the 14 series ...it's 14.8.2.2377 but I haven't worked up the nerve to mod a bios myself ... yet ... though their are Programs to help at WinRaid like UBU and UEFITool.
> 
> Same revision of the bios on both OROM and UEFI boots BTW ...funnily enough there is a 13 Series OROM in the Bios too ( I looked with UBU... but I have no idea why it there or how to use it if desired.
> 
> KB


See below.

The UBU app is very safe, I have been using it for a long time across many different boards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I normally stay away from 3rd party utilities - I'm a bit paranoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running Windows in UEFI mode? I'm not.


OROM is for legacy operation, therefore you are not using 14.8(efi only)

Obviously if you are in EFI only mode, OROMs are not loaded.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> X99 is the same chipset. I always use the Intel SetupRST.exe from the Intel web site and it always installs the proper driver and software. I have a blu-ray drive, an OCZ SSD and a Seagare 1 TB HD on the second controller, with 4 Samsung 1 TB on the first controller as RAID 10, Never had an issue with several boards.


perhaps this is a specific hardware issue then, not x99. thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Not sure if the Strix is different but on the X99A-II I have to use the Standard AHCI Driver (M$) or I have all sorts of issues on the 2nd AHCI Controller, ( I am Raid 0 on the 1st Controller) that C100/230 driver gets installed Auto by some versions of RST , so I just switch it back otherwise the RST Software will spend hours trying to Verify or ? with the icon on the Taskbr spinning and spinning , stops instantly after reloading the MS AHCI Driver on the Secondary Controller.
> 
> http://www.win-raid.com/t2257f23-Raid-Array-seen-as-SSDs-Issue-on-Win-AU-1.html#msg40347


ill try the drive on the other controller, see what happens. thanks!


----------



## Kbird

Both Djgar and I are using the Legacy OROM Boot or I was till 3days ago Agent. I can look with UBU at the 1701 Bios , but it won't or can't make changes , not even the EFI one as I hoped ...it reports success doing it , but when you re-open the file it is the old EFI Driver still. UBU can't do the OROMs but UEFITool can't either.... Or my Noobness in such matters is hindering me









I actually just switched to UEFI this week , to see if I have anymore Crashes.... it did not change the HDs' seen as a SSD issue , and I have not been transferring large GBs this week since, but no crashes either back on 14.8.16.1063 as recommended for X99 on WinRaid.... if you have a 14 Series OROM or EFI Driver.

.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Not sure if the Strix is different but on the X99A-II I have to use the Standard AHCI Driver (M$) or I have all sorts of issues on the 2nd AHCI Controller, ( I am Raid 0 on the 1st Controller) that C100/230 driver gets installed Auto by some versions of RST , so I just switch it back otherwise the RST Software will spend hours trying to Verify or ? with the icon on the Taskbr spinning and spinning , stops instantly after reloading the MS AHCI Driver on the Secondary Controller.
> 
> http://www.win-raid.com/t2257f23-Raid-Array-seen-as-SSDs-Issue-on-Win-AU-1.html#msg40347
> 
> 
> 
> ill try the drive on the other controller, see what happens. thanks!
Click to expand...

I guess you mean Driver ...not Drive? this is what I have when good...


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I guess you mean Driver ...not Drive? this is what I have when good...


Ah, I see, I misunderstood, I did mean the physical hard drive.

Sigh, the drama continues with this board...


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I guess you mean Driver ...not Drive? this is what I have when good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see, I misunderstood, I did mean the physical hard drive.
> 
> Sigh, the drama continues with this board...
Click to expand...









hope you get is soon, looks like a nice Rig from your Sig.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> See below.
> 
> The UBU app is very safe, I have been using it for a long time across many different boards.
> 
> *OROM is for legacy operation, therefore you are not using 14.8(efi only)*
> 
> Obviously if you are in EFI only mode, OROMs are not loaded.


I am booting Windows in legacy mode, but I am definitely using 14.8.0.2377. Or maybe my Intel firmware is mislabeled? Because that is what it displays at boot time ...


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> See below.
> 
> The UBU app is very safe, I have been using it for a long time across many different boards.
> 
> *OROM is for legacy operation, therefore you are not using 14.8(efi only)*
> 
> Obviously if you are in EFI only mode, OROMs are not loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> I am booting Windows in legacy mode, but I am definitely using 14.8.0.2377. Or maybe my Intel firmware is mislabeled? Because that is what it displays at boot time ...
Click to expand...

You are right , as you can see in my Pic above the Bios contains both the Legacy Orom and EFI Driver and they are the same version.

You can check yourself with UBU by opening a copy of the Bios.....it never looks at the Bios on the MB ...so it's completely safe

KB

http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you get is soon, looks like a nice Rig from your Sig.


Thanks! Loving it so far. This was the lesser expensive hobby to take on. Kinda let car tuning take a back seat. Plus it helps me in my freelance endeavors where tuning my STi would have probably led to an expensive/dangerous accident on the track. I've been into both since I was a kid. With this one I can hope to make some money back with freelance projects. And not die.

I'll post my rig pics when im 100% happy with it.


----------



## KCDC

Those with the STRIX X99 using the temp sensor plug, do you know which temp it is in HWInfo or anything other than AISuite? I'd rather not use AISuite if at all possible.


----------



## hadesfactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> Those with the STRIX X99 using the temp sensor plug, do you know which temp it is in HWInfo or anything other than AISuite? I'd rather not use AISuite if at all possible.


unplug it while running hwinfo and see which sensor drops to either 0 or some stupid number like -64c

It's reading resistance change so it not like pulling/adding current to a board


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> Those with the STRIX X99 using the temp sensor plug, do you know which temp it is in HWInfo or anything other than AISuite? I'd rather not use AISuite if at all possible.


The temp sensor header on my RVE10 is labeled T_Sensor1 and EXT_Sensor1 - 3 for the ones on my extension card.


----------



## hadesfactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> The temp sensor header on my RVE10 is labeled T_Sensor1 and EXT_Sensor1 - 3 for the ones on my extension card.


Actually I think its the same on my x99 deluxe 2.....you can look at the mobo manual to see what they are labeled it should correspond but if it doesn just unplug tha thing


----------



## KCDC

What's weird is I don't think HWInfo picks it up. There's a temp2 and a temp4 but they are reading temps without a probe plugged in. one reading 65 or 70 (cant be right) and the other reading 21 with and without it plugged in. I have a feeling this is by design so that I have to use AISuite.. but that seems silly. I just don't like how it tries to take over everything, and those damn iastora.sys crashes when trying to bench or OC/stress which is caused by the software. never happens with it uninstalled. I had to uninstall it to get that to stop.

EDIT: I didn't scroll down far enough... I see the T_Sensor1 now. Thanks for y'alls help.


----------



## hadesfactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> What's weird is I don't think HWInfo picks it up. There's a temp2 and a temp4 but they are reading temps without a probe plugged in. one reading 65 or 70 (cant be right) and the other reading 21 with and without it plugged in. I have a feeling this is by design so that I have to use AISuite.. but that seems silly. I just don't like how it tries to take over everything, and those damn iastora.sys crashes when trying to bench or OC/stress which is caused by the software. never happens with it uninstalled. I had to uninstall it to get that to stop.
> 
> EDIT: I didn't scroll down far enough... I see the T_Sensor1 now. Thanks for y'alls help.


Thats what they do when there is nothing plugged in. For example:

My onboard is labeled Temp4 and is showing 8c current 8c min and 8c max
Ext Sensor1 -62c
Ext Sensor2 -62c
Ext Sensor3 -62c




If you install a sensor it SHOULD start picking up the temp


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> What's weird is I don't think HWInfo picks it up. There's a temp2 and a temp4 but they are reading temps without a probe plugged in. one reading 65 or 70 (cant be right) and the other reading 21 with and without it plugged in. I have a feeling this is by design so that I have to use AISuite.. but that seems silly. I just don't like how it tries to take over everything, and those damn iastora.sys crashes when trying to bench or OC/stress which is caused by the software. never happens with it uninstalled. I had to uninstall it to get that to stop.
> 
> EDIT: I didn't scroll down far enough... I see the T_Sensor1 now. Thanks for y'alls help.


You're welcome.


----------



## Kbird

Hi,
I am just wondering if anyone else is having DisplayPort Issues on their X99A-II ( or other MB's? ), specifically my Monitors won't always come out of Sleep/Hibernate Mode and I have to turn them on and off to get them re-recognised by Win10.

BenQ Tech .Support have been good about helping out and have offered to test the monitors and replace any components but after Talking to the Local Tech BenQ put me onto for the Service , he has mentioned that he has seen/heard of this Issue being caused by an incompatible ME in the MB's Bios, and perhaps I could ask around while he waited for my Parts to Arrive, but as far as I know Asus has not upgraded the ME ( or SATA/RAID rom) in over a year now ? not sure they are likely too now X299 etc is out ...

Thanks.


----------



## hadesfactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi,
> I am just wondering if anyone else is having DisplayPort Issues on their X99A-II ( or other MB's? ), specifically my Monitors won't always come out of Sleep/Hibernate Mode and I have to turn them on and off to get them re-recognised by Win10.
> 
> BenQ Tech .Support have been good about helping out and have offered to test the monitors and replace any components but after Talking to the Local Tech BenQ put me onto for the Service , he has mentioned that he has seen/heard of this Issue being caused by an incompatible ME in the MB's Bios, and perhaps I could ask around while he waited for my Parts to Arrive, but as far as I know Asus has not upgraded the ME ( or SATA/RAID rom) in over a year now ? not sure they are likely too now X299 etc is out ...
> 
> Thanks.


By ME are you talking about Intl's Management Engine? If so, that not an Asus issue it's an intel driver. I would look at a couple of things, C-states in bios, power saving/hybrid mode in windows, updated drivers for graphics card (use DDU to cleanly uninstall drivers)


----------



## Kbird

Yes the Management Engine but the Bios Portion of it.....The tech said he had heard that a new bios revision with a newer ME fixed the issue for some Users , but that was with an MSI MB and 980ti.

Personally I have Hibernation and Fast Start up Off in Win10 (fast startup causes WOL not to work) and I have not disabled C States in the bios but I guess I'll check that anyway. And I am also running the last ME windows Driver Asus provides but that came out just after Win10 Anni. update a year ago.

I haven't had to use DDU in a while but normally do a Clean Install and have used numerous Drivers including 385.12 the latest Beta Driver in the last few months

Thx.


----------



## con6r

Hello everyone, I was wanting to know if 1.32 volts is a safe vcore voltage for the 5960x overclocked?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Hello everyone, I was wanting to know if 1.32 volts is a safe vcore voltage for the 5960x overclocked?


Sure


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Hello everyone, I was wanting to know if 1.32 volts is a safe vcore voltage for the 5960x overclocked?


Majority of people keep the vcore on Haswell-E at or below 1.30v vcore. I've only seen those with high-end water venturing up to 1.35v. My recommendation to you is keep it at or below 1.30v.

Here is a good guide on ASUS ROG: https://rog.asus.com/articles/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/


----------



## GRABibus

Here are some usual maximum limits for Hasweel-E in order to be in safe zone :
Vccin => 1.95V
Vcore => 1.3V
Vcache => 1.25V
Vcssa => 1.1V
Vccio => 1.15V


----------



## Desolutional

Assuming adequette







ing. Heat is also an enemy.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Assuming adequette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ing. Heat is also an enemy.


+1









Max CPU package and max Cores temps => 80°C


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This thread is for posting and sharing tips, tricks and results relating to ASUS X99 motherboards.
> 
> 5960X OC tips PDF:
> 
> http://1drv.ms/1z9nOze


The quote above is from the very first message in this thread.

The link in the quote "...doesn't work anymore"

(_Yes, I realize that message was from August 30, 2014._)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> The quote above is from the very first message in this thread.
> 
> The link in the quote "...doesn't work anymore"
> 
> (_Yes, I realize that message was from August 30, 2014._)


rev 2 and rev 3

5960XOCrev2.pdf 837k .pdf file


5960XOCrev3.pdf 889k .pdf file


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> rev 2 and rev 3
> 
> 5960XOCrev2.pdf 837k .pdf file
> 
> 
> 5960XOCrev3.pdf 889k .pdf file


Thanks for these updates!

Are there 6950X (Broadwell-E) versions of [email protected]' 5960X OC tips?

Thanks...


----------



## hadesfactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Thanks for these updates!
> 
> Are there 6950X (Broadwell-E) versions of [email protected]' 5960X OC tips?
> 
> Thanks...


Here is a good one
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/06/17/broadwell-e-overclocking-guide/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Thanks for these updates!
> 
> Are there 6950X (Broadwell-E) versions of [email protected]' 5960X OC tips?
> 
> Thanks...


in my sig


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadesfactor*
> 
> Here is a good one
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/06/17/broadwell-e-overclocking-guide/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in my sig


Thanks to both of you!


----------



## Kbird

Hi , just wondering if anyone else with the X99A-II is having USB issues with Bios 1701 ? in particular my Keyboard is repeating like crazy and keeps on going even after lifting your finger , which is a major Pita when you are back checking you typing and fixing spelling, punctuation etc.

I have now tried 3 keyboards and removed the USB KVM I was using and it is still happening , I'm not sure 100% it is 1701 but I don't remember the issue a few months back when on 1504....

Please let me know if you have any thoughts or ideas,

Thanks

KB


----------



## djgar

No problems with Strix 1701 ...


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi , just wondering if anyone else with the X99A-II is having USB issues with Bios 1701 ? in particular my Keyboard is repeating like crazy and keeps on going even after lifting your finger , which is a major Pita when you are back checking you typing and fixing spelling, punctuation etc.
> 
> I have now tried 3 keyboards and removed the USB KVM I was using and it is still happening , I'm not sure 100% it is 1701 but I don't remember the issue a few months back when on 1504....
> 
> Please let me know if you have any thoughts or ideas,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> KB


Almost same setup but I have no problem here. Maybe your keyboard is starting to die?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi , just wondering if anyone else with the X99A-II is having USB issues with Bios 1701 ? in particular my Keyboard is repeating like crazy and keeps on going even after lifting your finger , which is a major Pita when you are back checking you typing and fixing spelling, punctuation etc.
> 
> I have now tried 3 keyboards and removed the USB KVM I was using and it is still happening , I'm not sure 100% it is 1701 but I don't remember the issue a few months back when on 1504....
> 
> Please let me know if you have any thoughts or ideas,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> Almost same setup but I have no problem here. Maybe your keyboard is starting to die?
Click to expand...

I have tried 3 other Keyboards , including a new one , so far and still the same issue , front ports or rear ports makes no difference either , just wasn't sure what to try next.... I had other issues on X99 with USB so thought perhaps that maybe the issue here too...


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi , just wondering if anyone else with the X99A-II is having USB issues with Bios 1701 ? in particular my Keyboard is repeating like crazy and keeps on going even after lifting your finger , which is a major Pita when you are back checking you typing and fixing spelling, punctuation etc.
> 
> I have now tried 3 keyboards and removed the USB KVM I was using and it is still happening , I'm not sure 100% it is 1701 but I don't remember the issue a few months back when on 1504....
> 
> Please let me know if you have any thoughts or ideas,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> Almost same setup but I have no problem here. Maybe your keyboard is starting to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have tried 3 other Keyboards , including a new one , so far and still the same issue , front ports or rear ports makes no difference either , just wasn't sure what to try next.... I had other issues on X99 with USB so thought perhaps that maybe the issue here too...
Click to expand...

I would try another os, maybe a linux live cd or a clean temporal installation of windows on a spare drive just to discard software/driver related malfunction.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I have tried 3 other Keyboards , including a new one , so far and still the same issue , front ports or rear ports makes no difference either , just wasn't sure what to try next.... I had other issues on X99 with USB so thought perhaps that maybe the issue here too...


Too much coffee?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I have tried 3 other Keyboards , including a new one , so far and still the same issue , front ports or rear ports makes no difference either , just wasn't sure what to try next.... I had other issues on X99 with USB so thought perhaps that maybe the issue here too...
> 
> 
> 
> Too much coffee?
Click to expand...

LOL ..... it's not as bad today and today I had more Coffee







..... and when I used Win10 Keyboard settings repeat test just now it isn't happening.... yet yesterday when posted I could hold the key let it go and the letter would repeat 10-15 times ...it was driving me nuts ...and why i ended up posting...


----------



## acquacow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi , just wondering if anyone else with the X99A-II is having USB issues with Bios 1701 ? in particular my Keyboard is repeating like crazy and keeps on going even after lifting your finger , which is a major Pita when you are back checking you typing and fixing spelling, punctuation etc.
> 
> I have now tried 3 keyboards and removed the USB KVM I was using and it is still happening , I'm not sure 100% it is 1701 but I don't remember the issue a few months back when on 1504....
> 
> Please let me know if you have any thoughts or ideas,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> KB


No, I have the issue with the X99 Deluxe where all of the Intel USB 3.0 ports die. Only solution I've found is to disable the Intel USB XHCI in bios to disable usb 3.0 and just use the two ASMedia USB 3.0 ports that are left in the back for anything that I have that needs 3.0 speeds.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> No, I have the issue with the X99 Deluxe where all of the Intel USB 3.0 ports die. Only solution I've found is to disable the Intel USB XHCI in bios to disable usb 3.0 and just use the two ASMedia USB 3.0 ports that are left in the back for anything that I have that needs 3.0 speeds.


I had to do the same. For me it's a windows issue, the second it loads, the ports die. BIOS they work fine. Hoping that a windows update fixes it because this didn't happen until after the Anniversary update.


----------



## Kbird

That's pretty weird , you both seem to have different MB's too.... perhaps you need to play with your XHCI etc settings if it cuts off just as windows loads? this is info I found online about a year ago when I was having issues ...turned out my 23" NEC Monitors' built in USB2 Hubs aren't Compatible with X99 implementation of XHCI/EHCI , so I just don't plug them in any more as NEC could not give me a new Firmware for them....

"XHCI Mode = Disabled
The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port

XHCI Mode = Enabled
The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 3.0 port

XHCI Mode = Auto
The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port before OS USB 3.0 driver load.
If you reboot the OS, the on-board USB 3.0 port again function like a 2.0 port during this reboot BIOS phase before OS USB 3.0 driver load.

XHCI Mode = Smart Auto
The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port before OS USB 3.0 driver load.
If you reboot the OS, during this reboot BIOS phase, BIOS is "Smart" enough to avoid downgrade the USB 3.0 port back to 2.0 functionality before OS USB 3.0 driver load. So Smart Auto is faster than Auto on 2nd boot onward, but Enabled is fastest once you are sure the OS has the USB 3.0 driver installed, because it avoid the switching. Making the on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port is mainly to support OS installation or to support OS that does not have build-in USB 3.0 driver, so that the USB keyboard would still work if the user plug-in a USB keyboard or any other USB devices into the USB 3.0 ports before the OS is installed with the USB 3.0 driver come with the motherboard."


----------



## Kbird

I picked up a Samsung 960 EVO on Sale and have Cloned the OS to it with Macrium Reflect ( never liked Samsung's App) and all is fine, Computer found it 1st time and all is well ... I even seem to be getting good speeds off it, the Strange things is there is nothing in the Bios about the NVME Drive (except the Windows Boot Manager listing). In previous bios's I think there was a M.2 and U.2 switch but not in 1701 and there is nothing on the PCH-Storage Page either.... is that normal ?

Or is it perhaps cos I have Raid set on the 1st Controller for my Raid Array ( 3x 640GB WB Black's)....

KB


----------



## acquacow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> That's pretty weird , you both seem to have different MB's too.... perhaps you need to play with your XHCI etc settings if it cuts off just as windows loads? this is info I found online about a year ago when I was having issues ...turned out my 23" NEC Monitors' built in USB2 Hubs aren't Compatible with X99 implementation of XHCI/EHCI , so I just don't plug them in any more as NEC could not give me a new Firmware for them....
> 
> "XHCI Mode = Disabled
> The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port
> 
> XHCI Mode = Enabled
> The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 3.0 port
> 
> XHCI Mode = Auto
> The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port before OS USB 3.0 driver load.
> If you reboot the OS, the on-board USB 3.0 port again function like a 2.0 port during this reboot BIOS phase before OS USB 3.0 driver load.
> 
> XHCI Mode = Smart Auto
> The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port before OS USB 3.0 driver load.
> If you reboot the OS, during this reboot BIOS phase, BIOS is "Smart" enough to avoid downgrade the USB 3.0 port back to 2.0 functionality before OS USB 3.0 driver load. So Smart Auto is faster than Auto on 2nd boot onward, but Enabled is fastest once you are sure the OS has the USB 3.0 driver installed, because it avoid the switching. Making the on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port is mainly to support OS installation or to support OS that does not have build-in USB 3.0 driver, so that the USB keyboard would still work if the user plug-in a USB keyboard or any other USB devices into the USB 3.0 ports before the OS is installed with the USB 3.0 driver come with the motherboard."


Nah, I've tried all the options. I did a kernel trace on the event happening and it's an issue with the driver.

Intel doesn't provide a windows 10 driver for the x99 chipset, you have to rely on the drivers provided with Win10, which have issues, clearly.

Mine doesn't die the second windows loads, but at some random point shortly after.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> Nah, I've tried all the options. I did a kernel trace on the event happening and it's an issue with the driver.
> 
> Intel doesn't provide a windows 10 driver for the x99 chipset, you have to rely on the drivers provided with Win10, which have issues, clearly.
> 
> Mine doesn't die the second windows loads, but at some random point shortly after.


Same, tried all BIOS options. Only one that works is XHCI disabled


----------



## sblantipodi

my X99 Deluxe has lot of problems with USB ports since I bought it years ago.
Some ports are broken, sometimes they work and sometimes they do not work.

I still don't understood why some ports works randomly, for now I just stopped using that ports.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> my X99 Deluxe has lot of problems with USB ports since I bought it years ago.
> Some ports are broken, sometimes they work and sometimes they do not work.
> 
> I still don't understood why some ports works randomly, for now I just stopped using that ports.


Do you always test the same devices in those ports? It could also be the devices you are using.


----------



## Jpmboy

increase PCH voltage to 1.08V


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Do you always test the same devices in those ports? It could also be the devices you are using.


no I have tried different devices and I have seen even in other forums that this is a known problem on the deluxes never acknowledged by asus.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> no I have tried different devices and I have seen even in other forums that this is a known problem on the deluxes never acknowledged by asus.


Well try jpm's suggestion first and see if it helps, otherwise just RMA the board if it isn't too much trouble. I've had issues with my front USB ports (from mobo header), where one of them decided not to work, but a power cycle fixed that.

One of my more annoying issues is that a specific SATA port seems to drop out randomly, and it doesn't matter what device I have plugged into it, which causes a RAID rebuild. I've just decided to use another port instead. I wonder if the PCH voltage would help that.


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> my X99 Deluxe has lot of problems with USB ports since I bought it years ago.
> Some ports are broken, sometimes they work and sometimes they do not work.
> 
> I still don't understood why some ports works randomly, for now I just stopped using that ports.


Have you tried @Jpmboy 's suggestion:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> increase PCH voltage to 1.08V


I've heard that has helped some people.

(it seems @Desolutional beat me to the punch by a couple of minutes.







)


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Well try jpm's suggestion first and see if it helps, otherwise just RMA the board if it isn't too much trouble. I've had issues with my front USB ports (from mobo header), where one of them decided not to work, but a power cycle fixed that.
> 
> One of my more annoying issues is that a specific SATA port seems to drop out randomly, and it doesn't matter what device I have plugged into it, which causes a RAID rebuild. I've just decided to use another port instead. I wonder if the PCH voltage would help that.


I don't want to change settings in my OC, I had a lot of problems with my 5930K having it stable at 4.2GHz (I use AVX),
I simply stopped using those ports and stopped buying Asus boards.

If PCH voltage can solve the problem, Asus can do it via a bios update, they don't, so I don't buy Asus anymore.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I picked up a Samsung 960 EVO on Sale and have Cloned the OS to it with Macrium Reflect ( never liked Samsung's App) and all is fine, Computer found it 1st time and all is well ... I even seem to be getting good speeds off it, the Strange things is there is nothing in the Bios about the NVME Drive (except the Windows Boot Manager listing). In previous bios's I think there was a M.2 and U.2 switch but not in 1701 and there is nothing on the PCH-Storage Page either.... is that normal ?
> 
> Or is it perhaps cos I have Raid set on the 1st Controller for my Raid Array ( 3x 640GB WB Black's).... and since I'm using Raid , I am not Shown the NVME Drive
> 
> KB


So I guess this is normal then , since no one commented ?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> So I guess this is normal then , since no one commented ?


Pretty much. i have the 950 and with 1701 for Strix the M2-U2 switch disappeared. It never showed my M2 in the Post screen and in the actual BIOS it only comes up in the boot section.


----------



## sblantipodi

After 1 year and half my Asus X99 Deluxe
still isn't able to overclock the CPU cache if 125MHz strap is selected.

this means that I cannot use 3200MHz RAM and OC the cache at the same time.

pretty tired about this beta products sold for good money.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> After 1 year and half my Asus X99 Deluxe
> still isn't able to overclock the CPU cache if 125MHz strap is selected.
> 
> this means that I cannot use 3200MHz RAM and OC the cache at the same time.
> 
> pretty tired about this beta products sold for good money.


That ratio is stronger on 100 strap. Not sure why you're even trying to use it on 1.25. Also, one can still overclock the cache whilst using that strap. Give it another 2 years, maybe it'll eventually sink in.


----------



## hadesfactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That ratio is stronger on 100 strap. Not sure why you're even trying to use it on 1.25. Also, one can still overclock the cache whilst using that strap. Give it another 2 years, maybe it'll eventually sink in.


You are right, just because your XMP profile initially adjusts your strap, just chg your strap back to 100, your mem should still run at the XMP speeds or if you are manually setting your timings do it with 100 strap....125 cause lots of issues in my experiance... @sblantipodi .also, what CPU are you using....my 6850k doesn't like the cache passed 3.6 with my core at 4.4. If possible, always use 100 strap


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadesfactor*
> 
> You are right, just because your XMP profile initially adjusts your strap, just chg your strap back to 100, your mem should still run at the XMP speeds or if you are manually setting your timings do it with 100 strap....125 cause lots of issues in my experiance... @sblantipodi .also, what CPU are you using....my 6850k doesn't like the cache passed 3.6 with my core at 4.4. If possible, always use 100 strap


I'm using 5930K, I have no problem with my cache up to 3.8GHz but there is no way to overclock the cache if I set the 125 strap.
Bios let me overclock it but when I get into the OS I see that nothing has been overclocked.

I don't know if it's a problem of my particular configuration but the only strap that let me overclock the cache is the 100 strap.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> So I guess this is normal then , since no one commented ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. i have the 950 and with 1701 for Strix the M2-U2 switch disappeared. It never showed my M2 in the Post screen and in the actual BIOS it only comes up in the boot section.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the confirmation Djgar , just seemed a bit strange when you can see so much else in the Bios, are you still using Raid 0 like me? perhaps that accounts for not seeing anything but on the Boot page...


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation Djgar , just seemed a bit strange when you can see so much else in the Bios, are you still using Raid 0 like me? perhaps that accounts for not seeing anything but on the Boot page...


No RAID 0 for the 950 - only one drive.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> After 1 year and half my Asus X99 Deluxe
> still isn't able to overclock the CPU cache if 125MHz strap is selected.
> 
> this means that I cannot use 3200MHz RAM and OC the cache at the same time.
> 
> pretty tired about this beta products sold for good money.


I can't boot at 125MHz strap and or my mem at 2800 or 3000 (5820k here). I do agree: beta quality products. But asus is not the only vendor doing this, instead of releasing stable motherboards, they add rgb leds. And we're really happy with that!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I can't boot at 125MHz strap and or my mem at 2800 or 3000 (5820k here). I do agree: beta quality products. But asus is not the only vendor doing this, instead of releasing stable motherboards, they add rgb leds. And we're really happy with that!


on 125 strap the memory divider limits ram choices. try 2750 instead of 2800. And be sure to use fixed vcore and cache. Disable CPUSVID. 125 works fine, but you'll not likely be using turbo multipliers, so adaptive cannot work. Offset - yes. But first use manual override. 125 works fine here on x99 (2 rigs, 5960X and 6950X).. but, the strap 100 memory dividers are stronger than 125 (this is not a board manufacturer issue - Intel.). 166 also works if you set things up correctly.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> on 125 strap the memory divider limits ram choices. try 2750 instead of 2800. And be sure to use fixed vcore and cache. Disable CPUSVID. 125 works fine, but you'll not likely be using turbo multipliers, so adaptive cannot work. Offset - yes. But first use manual override. 125 works fine here on x99 (2 rigs, 5960X and 6950X).. but, the strap 100 memory dividers are stronger than 125 (this is not a board manufacturer issue - Intel.). 166 also works if you set things up correctly.


I haven't altered the voltages, there's no overclock here (besides running the memory higher than 2133). I think somebody told me that for 2800 and onwards I'll need to run the 125 strap. Isn't that the case?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I haven't altered the voltages, there's no overclock here (besides running the memory higher than 2133). I think somebody told me that for 2800 and onwards I'll need to run the 125 strap. Isn't that the case?


no. the memory dividers are steps. on strap 100 2400 (i think), and 3200 are the strongest. On 125, it's 2750. You really can;t just change strap and not change other bios settings. set a manual vcore, disable cpusvid, etc. better yet, read the OC guide Raja posted in the OP.
... you got some reading to do. The board, bios or straps do work at 125. read some OC guides first.


----------



## djgar

I've used strap 125 to get a memory speed I couldn't with strap 100, but as @Jpmboy states, you need to revisit several BIOS settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> *I've used strap 125 to get a memory speed I couldn't with strap 10*0, but as @Jpmboy states, you need to revisit several BIOS settings.


"uncommon" speed?


----------



## djgar

Not uncommon for strap 125, just not available in strap 100


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> After 1 year and half my Asus X99 Deluxe
> still isn't able to overclock the CPU cache if 125MHz strap is selected.
> 
> this means that I cannot use 3200MHz RAM and OC the cache at the same time.
> 
> pretty tired about this beta products sold for good money.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't boot at 125MHz strap and or my mem at 2800 or 3000 (5820k here). I do agree: beta quality products. But asus is not the only vendor doing this, instead of releasing stable motherboards, they add rgb leds. And we're really happy with that!
Click to expand...

I am running 125 strap on my X99A-II with my 5820K , it is stable at 4375 or even higher if I push the voltage up and I am using 3000 mem , however if I try 100 Strap it is not stable at 4400, can't explain it , and I stopped fighting it a year ago and it has been happy at 4375..... maybe these will help you with some settings though I am not sure what board you are on?

4375mhz_Ssettngs_setting.txt 33k .txt file


1504_4375_X99_II_Bio_setting.txt 32k .txt file


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation Djgar , just seemed a bit strange when you can see so much else in the Bios, are you still using Raid 0 like me? perhaps that accounts for not seeing anything but on the Boot page...
> 
> 
> 
> No RAID 0 for the 950 - only one drive.
Click to expand...

Yep , I understood that , just I have a 3 disk Raid 0 array on the 1st Storage Controller , so the Non - raid disks are still seen under the Raid Bios/RST software. I thought perhaps cos it is set to Raid rather than AHCI that perhaps that stopped me from seeing the 960 in the Bios....


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Yep , I understood that , just I have a 3 disk Raid 0 array on the 1st Storage Controller , so the Non - raid disks are still seen under the Raid Bios/RST software. I thought perhaps cos it is set to Raid rather than AHCI that perhaps that stopped me from seeing the 960 in the Bios....


I occasionally boot with the 1st SATA controller disabled for safekeeping during stress testing and still get the same behavior.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Yep , I understood that , just I have a 3 disk Raid 0 array on the 1st Storage Controller , so the Non - raid disks are still seen under the Raid Bios/RST software. I thought perhaps cos it is set to Raid rather than AHCI that perhaps that stopped me from seeing the 960 in the Bios....
> 
> 
> 
> I occasionally boot with the 1st SATA controller disabled for safekeeping during stress testing and still get the same behavior.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks for the info , make me feel a bit better about the 960 not been seen in the bios...


----------



## cloppy007

Thanks everyone for helping me out. I'll surely give it a try, but don't you think it's way too much all this effort just to raise the memory clock? I mean, I do find reasonable to pump the SA and DDR4 voltages (I did try), but everything else... And then what's the point of XMP if I still have to tweak so many things?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no. the memory dividers are steps. on strap 100 2400 (i think), and 3200 are the strongest. On 125, it's 2750. You really can;t just change strap and not change other bios settings. set a manual vcore, disable cpusvid, etc. better yet, read the OC guide Raja posted in the OP.
> ... you got some reading to do. The board, bios or straps do work at 125. read some OC guides first.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've used strap 125 to get a memory speed I couldn't with strap 100, but as @Jpmboy states, you need to revisit several BIOS settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I am running 125 strap on my X99A-II with my 5820K , it is stable at 4375 or even higher if I push the voltage up and I am using 3000 mem , however if I try 100 Strap it is not stable at 4400, can't explain it , and I stopped fighting it a year ago and it has been happy at 4375..... maybe these will help you with some settings though I am not sure what board you are on?
> 
> 4375mhz_Ssettngs_setting.txt 33k .txt file
> 
> 
> 1504_4375_X99_II_Bio_setting.txt 32k .txt file


Nice, ¡thanks!


----------



## acquacow

MS just rolled out a big update for win10 with some USB fixes this week. I installed it last night and re-enabled USB 3.0.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4032188/windows-10-update-kb4032188
* Addressed USB host controller issue where the host controller no longer responds to the attached peripherals.

I looked at my USB drivers before the update and they were 10.1.1xxx, but after the update they are 10.0.15 so I guess they reverted or changed something somewhere.

Is anyone else on 10.1.1xxx?



-- Dave


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> MS just rolled out a big update for win10 with some USB fixes this week. I installed it last night and re-enabled USB 3.0.
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4032188/windows-10-update-kb4032188
> * Addressed USB host controller issue where the host controller no longer responds to the attached peripherals.
> 
> I looked at my USB drivers before the update and they were 10.1.1xxx, but after the update they are 10.0.15 so I guess they reverted or changed something somewhere.
> 
> Is anyone else on 10.1.1xxx?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Dave


Sorry but no big update this week - that update you linked is from July, and there was another on 8/25 ...


----------



## acquacow

Well, it was just pushed and my machine downloaded it last night... I've updated many times since July...


----------



## djgar

You should install the next (latest) update, top left link in your linked page, though I have same rev driver for that USB device.


----------



## acquacow

I saw it, other than the security updates, there isn't anything else in there that will affect me, so I guess I'll grab it.


----------



## acquacow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> MS just rolled out a big update for win10 with some USB fixes this week. I installed it last night and re-enabled USB 3.0.
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4032188/windows-10-update-kb4032188
> * Addressed USB host controller issue where the host controller no longer responds to the attached peripherals.
> 
> I looked at my USB drivers before the update and they were 10.1.1xxx, but after the update they are 10.0.15 so I guess they reverted or changed something somewhere.
> 
> Is anyone else on 10.1.1xxx?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but no big update this week - that update you linked is from July, and there was another on 8/25 ...
Click to expand...

Looks like the July update was released, then pulled, then re-released
http://www.deccanchronicle.com/technology/in-other-news/020817/microsoft-again-releases-windows-10-update-kb4032188.html


----------



## acquacow

Dug through the release errata from the updates this year to watch the USBXHCI and USBHUB3 updates:

Code:



Code:


USBXHCI updates:
4015583 Usbxhci.sys     10.0.15063.11   388,000 25-Mar-17
4016240 Usbxhci.sys     10.0.15063.11   286,624 25-Mar-17
4016251 Usbxhci.sys     10.0.15063.14   286,624 31-Mar-17
4016251 Usbxhci.sys     10.0.15063.14   388,000 31-Mar-17
4016871 Usbxhci.sys     10.0.15063.296  388,000 28-Apr-17
4020102 Usbxhci.sys     10.0.15063.296  388,000 28-Apr-17
4022716 Usbxhci.sys     10.0.15063.296  286,624 28-Apr-17
4022725 Usbxhci.sys     10.0.15063.296  286,624 28-Apr-17
4025342 Usbxhci.sys     10.0.15063.296  286,624 28-Apr-17
4032188 Usbxhci.sys     10.0.15063.296  286,624 28-Apr-17

USBHUB3 updates:
4022716 Usbhub3.sys     10.0.15063.447  553,888 20-Jun-17
4025342 Usbhub3.sys     10.0.15063.483  434,592 07-Jul-17
4032188 Usbhub3.sys     10.0.15063.502  434,592 28-Jul-17

Interesting to see the minor updates from .11 to .14, then sudden jump to .296... Someone was doing a lot of builds inbetween trying to fix stuff =)

USBHUB3 had a good few builds as well to get it to where it is.

I'm going on 5 hours now with no USB issues, so I hope this was the fix =P


----------



## acquacow

Nope, internal hub just reset, but at least all my devices still work, unlike before when all my USB ports would just go dead.



Guess I'm back to USB 2.0 for the time being, or forever.


----------



## Simkin

I have a 5960X running 4.6Ghz at 1.27v

Will adding another 4 sticks of ram hurt my oc in any way? Anyone who have tried both 4 and 8 sticks and noticed anything regarding to oc of cpu?

Ram speed will be 2666.

Sent fra min LG-H960 via Tapatalk


----------



## Kimir

Na, it won't change your cores OC.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> MS just rolled out a big update for win10 with some USB fixes this week. I installed it last night and re-enabled USB 3.0.
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4032188/windows-10-update-kb4032188
> * Addressed USB host controller issue where the host controller no longer responds to the attached peripherals.
> 
> I looked at my USB drivers before the update and they were 10.1.1xxx, but after the update they are 10.0.15 so I guess they reverted or changed something somewhere.
> 
> Is anyone else on 10.1.1xxx?
> 
> 
> 
> -- Dave


I bet youre having IRQ conflicts with all those devices..

Intel usb3 already shares resources and adding all those cards, leaving asmedia on etc could cause that.


----------



## acquacow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> MS just rolled out a big update for win10 with some USB fixes this week. I installed it last night and re-enabled USB 3.0.
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4032188/windows-10-update-kb4032188
> * Addressed USB host controller issue where the host controller no longer responds to the attached peripherals.
> 
> I looked at my USB drivers before the update and they were 10.1.1xxx, but after the update they are 10.0.15 so I guess they reverted or changed something somewhere.
> 
> Is anyone else on 10.1.1xxx?
> 
> 
> 
> -- Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I bet youre having IRQ conflicts with all those devices..
> 
> Intel usb3 already shares resources and adding all those cards, leaving asmedia on etc could cause that.
Click to expand...

It happens with just a simple, plain logitech keyboard and mouse attached to the PC as well. Doesn't matter how minimal the setup is.

The only thing I have attached right now is my monitor's USB and a USB card reader.


----------



## sblantipodi

USB ports still not working here on X99 Deluxe.
they have power to charge device but no data is transferred on those ports.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> USB ports still not working here on X99 Deluxe.
> they have power to charge device but no data is transferred on those ports.


If power is being transmitted from all ports then there is no damage to the USB port themselves, the issue lies with the chipset.

Did you try doing a comprehensive check of the mobo?

0. Take screenshots / photos of all necessary mobo settings (e.g. your overclock, voltages, etc.). *Disconnect PSU from wall socket and press the power button several times to fully drain the capacitors.*

1. Disconnect everything from the motherboard, including any connected USB headers, SATA leads, etc.
2. Connect the ATX CPU (4+4 or 8) power supply, ATX 24-pin mobo power supply, boot drive SATA connectors (ONLY ONE DRIVE), 1 stick of DDR4 (third slot from right hand side) connected and a GPU connected.
3. PSU should still be disconnected, press the clear CMOS button (red tiny button on the bottom of mobo) for 10 seconds, make sure it is clicked down and keep it held for 10 seconds.
4. Reconnect PSU to wall supply. Wait 10 seconds for power to return to the mobo then turn it on via the onboard power switch if it doesn't automatically turn on (not the panel as that should be disconnected).
5. Let the mobo reconfigure factory defaults then boot into Windows and test the USB ports again.

If they still don't work, you'll need to do a USB BIOS flashback (not EZ flash).
https://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/

If after flashing back to the latest BIOS and *clean re-installing Windows* (driver issues can break USB ports), the USB ports still don't work you'll need an RMA. If clean installing Windows fixes the issue then it is a driver issue, but it's probably easier to factory reset the mobo than re-install Windows IMHO.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> If power is being transmitted from all ports then there is no damage to the USB port themselves, the issue lies with the chipset.
> 
> Did you try doing a comprehensive check of the mobo?
> 
> 0. Take screenshots / photos of all necessary mobo settings (e.g. your overclock, voltages, etc.). *Disconnect PSU from wall socket and press the power button several times to fully drain the capacitors.*
> 
> 1. Disconnect everything from the motherboard, including any connected USB headers, SATA leads, etc.
> 2. Connect the ATX CPU (4+4 or 8) power supply, ATX 24-pin mobo power supply, boot drive SATA connectors (ONLY ONE DRIVE), 1 stick of DDR4 (third slot from right hand side) connected and a GPU connected.
> 3. PSU should still be disconnected, press the clear CMOS button (red tiny button on the bottom of mobo) for 10 seconds, make sure it is clicked down and keep it held for 10 seconds.
> 4. Reconnect PSU to wall supply. Wait 10 seconds for power to return to the mobo then turn it on via the onboard power switch if it doesn't automatically turn on (not the panel as that should be disconnected).
> 5. Let the mobo reconfigure factory defaults then boot into Windows and test the USB ports again.
> 
> If they still don't work, you'll need to do a USB BIOS flashback (not EZ flash).
> https://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/
> 
> If after flashing back to the latest BIOS and *clean re-installing Windows* (driver issues can break USB ports), the USB ports still don't work you'll need an RMA. If clean installing Windows fixes the issue then it is a driver issue, but it's probably easier to factory reset the mobo than re-install Windows IMHO.


I have done everything in this two years, it's simply asus that do not have a good quality control.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have done everything in this two years, it's simply asus that do not have a good quality control.


I say this because my motherboards has so many problems that shows clearly a bad quality control.
I have problems with qfan and with uncore on 125 strap.


----------



## xkm1948

Need your help folks!

A quick recap of event:

CPU: 6950X at 4.2GHz
Board: ASUS TUF X99
RAM: 128GB GSKILL
GPU: FuryX
PSU: Tried both EVGA G2-850 and Seasonic Prime Focus 850

I was trying to install Windows 10 onto the new NVMe SSD. Installed fine. Booted up fine. Then after I installed the drivers and thought to reinstall softwares the machine crashed. Then this refuse to boot problem started.

Waited overnight, eventually it will allow me to boot up again. Run good for about half a day and then dead again. This time it refuse to boot up.

Fast forward a week. Got the replacment PSU. Hooked up. Stuck in boot loop. If I unplug the VRM 8+4 plug it will stay on buy no signal display over monitor.

This board does not have a Q-CODE and the TUF detective requires an Andriod. RMA filed with ASUS.

Before the attempted Windows 10 Reinstallation everything was perfect. Honestly I have no freaking idea what went wrong.

Could it be the board or the CPU that is fried. I sincerely hope it is NOT the CPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Need your help folks!
> 
> A quick recap of event:
> 
> CPU: 6950X at 4.2GHz
> Board: ASUS TUF X99
> RAM: 128GB GSKILL
> GPU: FuryX
> PSU: Tried both EVGA G2-850 and Seasonic Prime Focus 850
> 
> I was trying to install Windows 10 onto the new NVMe SSD. Installed fine. Booted up fine. Then after I installed the drivers and thought to reinstall softwares the machine crashed. Then this refuse to boot problem started.
> 
> Waited overnight, eventually it will allow me to boot up again. Run good for about half a day and then dead again. This time it refuse to boot up.
> 
> Fast forward a week. Got the replacment PSU. Hooked up. Stuck in boot loop. If I unplug the VRM 8+4 plug it will stay on buy no signal display over monitor.
> 
> This board does not have a Q-CODE and the TUF detective requires an Andriod. RMA filed with ASUS.
> 
> Before the attempted Windows 10 Reinstallation everything was perfect. Honestly I have no freaking idea what went wrong.
> 
> Could it be the board or the CPU that is fried. I sincerely hope it is NOT the CPU.


one question... does the board boot into bios uneventfully , and after a clrcmos?


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> one question... does the board boot into bios uneventfully , and after a clrcmos?


Was too scared to keep trying so I unplugged power after like 5 loops. Board is going in for RMA now.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> one question... does the board boot into bios uneventfully , and after a clrcmos?
> 
> 
> 
> Was too scared to keep trying so I unplugged power after like 5 loops. Board is going in for RMA now.
Click to expand...

I find it disturbing you wouldn't use the jumper cap and clear the CMOS to try to boot into the BIOS.

No wonder RMA departments are reluctant to accept claims when it could clearly be an end user issue, not a defective board.


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I find it disturbing you wouldn't use the jumper cap and clear the CMOS to try to boot into the BIOS.
> 
> No wonder RMA departments are reluctant to accept claims when it could clearly be an end user issue, not a defective board.


No I cleared CMOS jumper with battery out for multiple times. I was referring to the looping. Clear CMOS is basic trouble shooting. I am not an idiot

Tried everything with board in case. Took it out and tried everything on a wooden table. Going elimination method and that is how I found the VRM 8+4 plug will cause the looping.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I find it disturbing you wouldn't use the jumper cap and clear the CMOS to try to boot into the BIOS.
> 
> No wonder RMA departments are reluctant to accept claims when it could clearly be an end user issue, not a defective board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I cleared CMOS jumper with battery out for multiple times. I was referring to the looping. Clear CMOS is basic trouble shooting. I am not an idiot
> 
> Tried everything with board in case. Took it out and tried everything on a wooden table. Going elimination method and that is how I found the VRM 8+4 plug will cause the looping.
Click to expand...

Try looking in your motherboard manual, unplugging the power cord for 60 seconds, moving the CMOS jumper to other two pins, waiting 30 seconds, putting it back.

Pug in PC, hit the DEL key while booting.

If you don't unplug the power cord clearing CMOS will not work. Even a battery pull will not work if you do not unplug the power cord 60 seconds first.


----------



## xkm1948

BIOS clearing was done with nothing attached to Mobo. Not even the 24pin atx power connection


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> BIOS clearing was done with nothing attached to Mobo. Not even the 24pin atx power connection


let us know how the RMA goes...


----------



## Desolutional

Could also try using the MemOK button, that saved me when I mixed really different kits.


----------



## Jpmboy

Never used one before, but since I'll be moving my 6950x/R5E10 to a new "setting" soon and since EK has them for 1/2 price, I ordered the EK LED monoblock for the R5E-10. Moar LEDs!
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-r5-e10-monoblock-rgb-edition


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Never used one before, but since I'll be moving my 6950x/R5E10 to a new "setting" soon and since EK has them for 1/2 price, I ordered the EK LED monoblock for the R5E-10. Moar LEDs!
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-r5-e10-monoblock-rgb-edition


Nice looks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Nice looks.


yeah - but I suspect not as good a cooler as the koolance 390i that's on there now.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - but I suspect not as good a cooler as the koolance 390i that's on there now.


And on top of that it's more expensive. But it looks really clean and easy to install. What are you going to loose? 1-2º C? Don't mind about that!


----------



## JMTH

I just created a guide on how to install the ThunderboltEX 3 card on a ASUS X99 Motherboard. If your having problems installing one give it a try!

I cant take the credit for the process, that was all thanks to Andre Flagg who posted his fix in a youtube video. I tried it and it worked! I just added some notes and observations.

LINK TO THREAD

Goodluck!


----------



## xkm1948

Question for you guys who had experience with ASUS RMA. Has it always been this ****ty? No communication regarding ANY progress of the process. The customer service chatting agent only gives you the "we don't know we don't care" answers. It has been a month since I started trying to get my motherboard fixed. The back and forth of over the phone diagnosis. The radio silence of "repair updates." My god, this is seriously one of the worst RMA experience I have EVER had.


----------



## swingarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Question for you guys who had experience with ASUS RMA. Has it always been this ****ty? No communication regarding ANY progress of the process. The customer service chatting agent only gives you the "we don't know we don't care" answers. It has been a month since I started trying to get my motherboard fixed. The back and forth of over the phone diagnosis. The radio silence of "repair updates." My god, this is seriously one of the worst RMA experience I have EVER had.


I think I've done about 3 Asus motherboard RMA's over the past 15 years, I usually did the return online and had a replacement no longer then 2 weeks later. Maybe I'm the exception.


----------



## sblantipodi

A new bios is out for my old X99 Deluxe.

X99-DELUXE BIOS 3802
1.Improved DRAM compatibility
2.Fixed Intel I211 LAN issue
3.Fixed Logitech device issue

it fixed nothing to me.


----------



## Testing12

No new bios for the X99 Deluxe II at the time of this writing.


----------



## Desolutional

Nothing for the X99-A or X99-S either, but if the Deluxe got an update I'm sure it won't be far behind. Finally, an update after *4 months*.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Nothing for the X99-A or X99-S either, but if the Deluxe got an update I'm sure it won't be far behind. Finally, an update after *4 months*.


Nothing for Strix yet and it's one of the newer X99 MBs.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Nothing for the X99-A or X99-S either, but if the Deluxe got an update I'm sure it won't be far behind. Finally, an update after *4 months*.


an update that fix what? ehm, nothing to me.


----------



## xkm1948

This fix is supposed to address the famous ASUS X99 killing CPUs. Take a look https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?88292-Strix-x99-Gaming-QCODE-00-over-night-after-several-small-issues

I am another victim. The Sabertooth X99 killed my 6950X while comitting suicide. ASUS knows about this and is probably fixing this via new firmwares. With their terrible RMA service and rude attitude I won't hold my breath of them covering the cost of damaged CPU. I won't be buying ASUS boards as well in the future. One month without a system while ASUS trying its best to NOT providing RMA.

For people who missed my initial problem, it was the dreaded qcode 00.

XMP plus adaptive vcore seems to cause over voltage. Be careful.


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> This fix is supposed to address the famous ASUS X99 killing CPUs. Take a look https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?88292-Strix-x99-Gaming-QCODE-00-over-night-after-several-small-issues
> 
> I am another victim. The Sabertooth X99 killed my 6950X while comitting suicide. ASUS knows about this and is probably fixing this via new firmwares. With their terrible RMA service and rude attitude I won't hold my breath of them covering the cost of damaged CPU. I won't be buying ASUS boards as well in the future. One month without a system while ASUS trying its best to NOT providing RMA.
> 
> For people who missed my initial problem, it was the dreaded qcode 00.
> 
> XMP plus adaptive vcore seems to cause over voltage. Be careful.


Question:

Does the X99 Deluxe II have the same issue(s)?

Thanks...


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Question:
> 
> Does the X99 Deluxe II have the same issue(s)?
> 
> Thanks...


It seems to affect all ASUS X99 boards, problem is related to their OC socket.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> It seems to affect all ASUS X99 boards, problem is related to their OC socket.


No need to spread panic, those boards have a lot of issue and a lot of quality control issues but they don't kill CPUs.
At least, over a million of users that posted in this thread, very very few had problem like this and most probably because they don't know how to OC a CPU.


----------



## xkm1948

Ye
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> No need to spread panic, those boards have a lot of issue and a lot of quality control issues but they don't kill CPUs.
> At least, over a million of users that posted in this thread, very very few had problem like this and most probably because they don't know how to OC a CPU.


Yeah just call all those people who have failed boards and dead CPUs idiots who "don't know how to overclock", problem solved. Woohoo


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> No need to spread panic, those boards have a lot of issue and a lot of quality control issues but they don't kill CPUs.
> At least, over a million of users that posted in this thread, very very few had problem like this and most probably because they don't know how to OC a CPU.


the real big problem with Asus is that they acts like a third quality brand.
*they have pretty no warrenty, they don't recall things when there are proven design flaw, they simply get your money and forget about you.*

think twice before buying Asus instead of brands with users in mind like EVGA and other few.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Ye
> Yeah just call all those people who have failed boards and dead CPUs idiots who "don't know how to overclock", problem solved. Woohoo


if this is what you think, you learned the lesson, with Asus there is no support and no warrenty.
if you have a problem, you have the problem, if your motherboard kill your 1K dollars CPU, you will pay for it.

this is Asus and remember it when you buy an Asus product.


----------



## dilster97

Nothing wrong with ASUS boards. Just don't buy the crap ones.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Nothing wrong with ASUS boards. Just don't buy the crap ones.


That's weird, my X99-A bargain basement has outlasted many of the higher end CPU killing boards on here.









In all seriousness, the fact that the bug affects any mobo is not good news, doesn't matter whether it is a "cheap" board or a super-elite board; they should all be made to a satisfactory standard to ensure a CPU can run at full load for many years on end at stock specifications, as that is what Intel uses to calculate TCASE. Inputting killer voltage is completely different to kabooming VRMs.


----------



## nixon2992

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Question:
> 
> Does the X99 Deluxe II have the same issue(s)?
> 
> Thanks...


Help from Overclockers from Russia n Broadwell-E fix VCCSA on 0.95v and VCCIO on 1.05v when you overclocking RAM(more than 2133Mhz) and do not use XMP on it , it fried CPU overvoltage SA and IO above 1.3v.(RED zone digits).


----------



## Streetdragon

After reading all the problems with dead CPUs... i got a bit scared. i think i do a bios update after work


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That's weird, my X99-A bargain basement has outlasted many of the higher end CPU killing boards on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, the fact that the bug affects any mobo is not good news, doesn't matter whether it is a "cheap" board or a super-elite board; they should all be made to a satisfactory standard to ensure a CPU can run at full load for many years on end at stock specifications, as that is what Intel uses to calculate TCASE. Inputting killer voltage is completely different to kabooming VRMs.


I lost all my trust in Asus. They have no warrenty and they don't recognize and admit problems.
I always bought Asus but the X99 Deluxe will be the last asus board I buy.
Just deciding if my next board will be EVGA or MSI or Gigabyte.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That's weird, my X99-A bargain basement has outlasted many of the higher end CPU killing boards on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, the fact that the bug affects any mobo is not good news, doesn't matter whether it is a "cheap" board or a super-elite board; they should all be made to a satisfactory standard to ensure a CPU can run at full load for many years on end at stock specifications, as that is what Intel uses to calculate TCASE. Inputting killer voltage is completely different to kabooming VRMs.
> 
> 
> 
> I lost all my trust in Asus. They have no warrenty and they don't recognize and admit problems.
> I always bought Asus but the X99 Deluxe will be the last asus board I buy.
> Just deciding if my next board will be EVGA or MSI or Gigabyte.
Click to expand...

Stay away of Gigabyte.


----------



## KCDC

I like ASUS boards because of their BIOS, mostly... Second would be EVGA. Even though I had the worst board they ever made (SR-X), they kept updating the BIOS even after it was 3-4 years old, and a dead form factor (HPTX).

If I switched brands, it would probably be EVGA.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Stay away of Gigabyte.


Except their graphic cards, those are good.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Stay away of Gigabyte.
> 
> 
> 
> Except their graphic cards, those are good.
Click to expand...


----------



## KedarWolf

@Jpmboy Can changing your memory timings make your cache unstable.

On my CL14 Ripjaws 5 3200 if I go from 14-15-14-31 1T at 1.39V to 13-14-13-29 1T at 1.44v or higher RealBench freezes the PC with no BSOD like cache is unstable.









Would more voltage to cache help or what should I do to stop the freezing at the lower timings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Before raising cache voltage, lower the cache multiplier. This is probably more common on HWE than BWE.. cache and IMC on HWE may need a boost.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

So since installing the Windows Creator update (though I can't be 100% sure this is the reasons the timing fits) I've noticed my X99-Deluxe showing Q Code 40 after boot instead of the normal AA code. Code 40 (per the manual) says the system booted from a S3 sleep state but I always shut the system down, not put it to sleep (as for some reason when I put the system to sleep all the fans get stuck at 100% RPM until I reboot). Maybe the Windows update changed the state the system is registered in after a shutdown?

The system seems to fully work and I've noticed no issues but not sure why it's doing that.

Any ideas?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> So since installing the Windows Creator update (though I can't be 100% sure this is the reasons the timing fits) I've noticed my X99-Deluxe showing Q Code 40 after boot instead of the normal AA code. Code 40 (per the manual) says the system booted from a S3 sleep state but I always shut the system down, not put it to sleep (as for some reason when I put the system to sleep all the fans get stuck at 100% RPM until I reboot). Maybe the Windows update changed the state the system is registered in after a shutdown?
> 
> The system seems to fully work and I've noticed no issues but not sure why it's doing that.
> 
> Any ideas?


same here but I have seen 40 even before the creators update.
another asus flaws, this time, it brings no problems.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> So since installing the Windows Creator update (though I can't be 100% sure this is the reasons the timing fits) I've noticed my X99-Deluxe showing Q Code 40 after boot instead of the normal AA code. Code 40 (per the manual) says the system booted from a S3 sleep state but I always shut the system down, not put it to sleep (as for some reason when I put the system to sleep all the fans get stuck at 100% RPM until I reboot). Maybe the Windows update changed the state the system is registered in after a shutdown?
> 
> The system seems to fully work and I've noticed no issues but not sure why it's doing that.
> 
> Any ideas?


Answer here.









https://pcpartpicker.com/forums/topic/142061-asus-x99-a-q-code-40-sometimes?comment_sort=oldest


----------



## xkm1948

I just turn off fast boot in Windows 10 and that solved all my problem.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> I just turn off fast boot in Windows 10 and that solved all my problem.


why disable a good feature just for a "number on the mothearboard"?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> I just turn off fast boot in Windows 10 and that solved all my problem.


you don't need windows FB enabled unless you are using optane memory.


----------



## Kbird

Just thought I'd post a warning in case this happens to Others ....Win10 just updated to 1709 here on this PC this Morning and it failed to reboot , just hung at a black screen , so I ended up using the Reset Button to reboot.... at 1st I thought Win10 had changed the Boot Order to my DVD Drive as it booted to a Macrium Rescue Environment but it turned out it had changed the Hard-drive boot order and was trying to boot from a secondary Data Drive in this system I use for Macrium Backups for some reason? the drive also has a bootable 5GB partition with the Macrium Rescue disk on it but the Update changed the Boot Order in the Bios for some reason , so the Update didn't complete as the Computer couldn't find the Windows Hard-Drive....(Samsung 960 Evo M2). Once I switched the Boot Order back to the Windows Boot Manager as No1 every worked fine.

I really don't like how win10 can play with the Bios on that level....

1709 also Turned Fastboot back on by default but Fastboot Off helps if for eg you want to use WOL too , at least it does on the X99A-II ...cos with Fastboot On you get no Link to the Network.


----------



## djgar

I had a similar experience. Are you booting Windows in UEFI / Secure Boot mode, with Windows Boot Manager as the boot option in the BIOS? I found I had to activate the BIOS and manually select that boot option on every reboot during the update in order for it to update properly. Working fine now other than the lock screen background image not being activated even though it's selected in the settings.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I had a similar experience. Are you booting Windows in UEFI / Secure Boot mode, with Windows Boot Manager as the boot option in the BIOS? I found I had to activate the BIOS and manually select that boot option on every reboot during the update in order for it to update properly. Working fine now other than the lock screen background image not being activated even though it's selected in the settings.


Yes I am , it took a few tries before I realised what was going on as I am still not used to an OS having the capability of changing Bios settings , so a change in Boot Options wasn't my 1st thought as to what was the issue.

All the crap I turn off each major update like Suggestions is back again too....

I don't use Store Apps much so haven't noticed if I have the issue of some not working as they should , which I just read about..


----------



## KCDC

Heads up, there's a new version of Aura control for STRIX and probably the others. 1.05.25, they finally made the color controls workable with HSV and value entry! A nice revamp overall. This may be a repost...


----------



## sblantipodi

hi, can you show me the difference between the
I218-v and the I211 ethernet card on my X99 Deluxe?

What are the one bundles with X99 and what is the deluxe "addon"?
is one faster than the others? is one less CPU hungry than the other?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> hi, can you show me the difference between the
> I218-v and the I211 ethernet card on my X99 Deluxe?
> 
> What are the one bundles with X99 and what is the deluxe "addon"?
> is one faster than the others? is one less CPU hungry than the other?


If you have to ask, there is zero difference between the two in real world use for general people.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> If you have to ask, there is zero difference between the two in real world use for general people.


I have to ask because I don't tested it and I don't know it.


----------



## acquacow

I had issues using the intel driver utilities to bond the two interfaces for link aggregation, so I ended up using a dedicated card and going 10gig-e instead =P (Intel X540).


----------



## Dreamliner

I need a larger SSD drive for my OS. Currently I'm on 2x Intel 740 SSD's in Raid 0. I chose Intel because reliability is very important to me.

I have an Asus Sabertooth X99 board and am not sure if I should get another pair of SATA SSD's, M.2 or PCI Express. I remember there being some weird caveats with M.2 and SATA RAID 0 being much faster when I originally purchased.

Now I'm not sure what to get. Thoughts? I want about 1TB capacity.


----------



## Kbird

I am using the 500 GB Samsung 960 EVO .M2 for my OS now its about 4 times faster than the 850 EVO but the 960 Pro is supposed to be a bit quicker and has a better warranty etc if you have the budget...both are available in 1TB so no Raid 0 is probably not needed any longer for OS Drives.

I have the X99A-II not the Sabertooth , so it might be worth asking around eg over on the WinRaid NVME Forum....

KB


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I am using the 500 GB Samsung 960 EVO .M2 for my OS now its about 4 times faster than the 850 EVO but the 960 Pro is supposed to be a bit quicker and has a better warranty etc if you have the budget...both are available in 1TB so no Raid 0 is probably not needed any longer for OS Drives.
> 
> I have the X99A-II not the Sabertooth , so it might be worth asking around eg over on the WinRaid NVME Forum....
> 
> KB


Yeah, I was looking at the 1TB Samsung 960 EVO M.2. I'm a bit nervous to buy a Samsung device as I haven't had the best of luck. My R0 Intel setup is pretty quick just not big enough. I don't really see any other reasonable alternatives to the Samsung so I'll probably end up going that direction.

I've got a 5820K processor and a GTX 1070 card. Any performance limitations with using the M.2 slot and is there any reason I should use a PCIe expansion card instead?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> Yeah, I was looking at the 1TB Samsung 960 EVO M.2. I'm a bit nervous to buy a Samsung device as I haven't had the best of luck. My R0 Intel setup is pretty quick just not big enough. I don't really see any other reasonable alternatives to the Samsung so I'll probably end up going that direction.
> 
> I've got a 5820K processor and a GTX 1070 card. Any performance limitations with using the M.2 slot and is there any reason I should use a PCIe expansion card instead?


rather than a new drive set up (assuming the drives are not failing). Just move Docs, Downloads and Pictures to a separate drive. Or if you have a lot of programs, use _sysprepaudit_ to properly put programs on a separate drive (and windows will behave as tho it is a single drive when you use sysprepaudit mode to install an OS. Google it... win10 forums.


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> rather than a new drive set up (assuming the drives are not failing). Just move Docs, Downloads and Pictures to a separate drive. Or if you have a lot of programs, use _sysprepaudit_ to properly put programs on a separate drive (and windows will behave as tho it is a single drive when you use sysprepaudit mode to install an OS. Google it... win10 forums.


Libraries were moved day one. Games are just too big, one game is like 80GB. Most of my programs are hogs too. It just chews up space.

I'm going to see if I can put it off, but I think it's inevitable. When I'm looking at the hibernate or page file size for space...the days are numbered.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> Libraries were moved day one. Games are just too big, one game is like 80GB. Most of my programs are hogs too. It just chews up space.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can put it off, but I think it's inevitable. When I'm looking at the hibernate or page file size for space...the days are numbered.


Try this tool on those games/programs to save space.

https://github.com/ImminentFate/CompactGUI


----------



## xkm1948

Have a TUF X99 with a 960Pro 1TB. Directly booting from this NvME drive as well. Works perfectly, except it gets quite hot after extensive use. Make sure you do not put the cover back after installing the M2 drive. Also get a 2TB 960Pro if you have the money. Well worth it IMO


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> Libraries were moved day one. Games are just too big, one game is like 80GB. Most of my programs are hogs too. It just chews up space.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can put it off, but I think it's inevitable. When I'm looking at the hibernate or page file size for space...the days are numbered.


I keep all steam and origin games off the OS drive... on a separate NVMe drive. Those you can easily move.


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I keep all steam and origin games off the OS drive... on a separate NVMe drive. Those you can easily move.


Hmm...I think I do have a spare SATA SSD laying around, perhaps I should just move the Steam games onto that. It'd solve my problem.

I just don't like the idea of moving everything off SSD. Whats the point of fast apps if all your data is on SLOW drives.


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Have a TUF X99 with a 960Pro 1TB. Directly booting from this NvME drive as well. Works perfectly, except it gets quite hot after extensive use. Make sure you do not put the cover back after installing the M2 drive. Also get a 2TB 960Pro if you have the money. Well worth it IMO


Heat is my biggest concern. ALL my drives have active direct cooling and are all cool to the touch. Heat is the enemy of reliability and longevity. Everything I've read about m.2 says hot and I don't see a good way to actively cool it. I know I'd McGuyver a fan onto it but I'm sure the backside would still get toasty. Cooling is the main reason I never used those rear motherboard SSD mounts in my case.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Have a TUF X99 with a 960Pro 1TB. Directly booting from this NvME drive as well. Works perfectly, except it gets quite hot after extensive use. Make sure you do not put the cover back after installing the M2 drive. Also get a 2TB 960Pro if you have the money. Well worth it IMO
> 
> 
> 
> Heat is my biggest concern. ALL my drives have active direct cooling and are all cool to the touch. Heat is the enemy of reliability and longevity. Everything I've read about m.2 says hot and I don't see a good way to actively cool it. I know I'd McGuyver a fan onto it but I'm sure the backside would still get toasty. Cooling is the main reason I never used those rear motherboard SSD mounts in my case.
Click to expand...

M.2 into a PCI-E heatsink works really well to keep it cool.

Or if you don't have a Sabertooth X99 the EKWB heatsink I use keeps it under 63C while in use, under 73C extended writes which is perfect to not have a 960 pro throttle.









I use the EKWB.


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> M.2 into a PCI-E heatsink works really well to keep it cool.
> 
> Or if you don't have a Sabertooth X99 the EKWB heatsink I use keeps it under 63C while in use, under 73C extended writes which is perfect to not have a 960 pro throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the EKWB.


How does a water block work on a M.2 slot? Isn't there 2 sides to the stick?

Also, is the Pro really worth it over the EVO? The specs seemed relatively close to each other, especially since both are far away from SATA.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> M.2 into a PCI-E heatsink works really well to keep it cool.
> 
> Or if you don't have a Sabertooth X99 the EKWB heatsink I use keeps it under 63C while in use, under 73C extended writes which is perfect to not have a 960 pro throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the EKWB.
> 
> 
> 
> How does a water block work on a M.2 slot? Isn't there 2 sides to the stick?
> 
> Also, is the Pro really worth it over the EVO? The specs seemed relatively close to each other, especially since both are far away from SATA.
Click to expand...

EKWB heatsink is passively cool, not a waterblock.

And the EVO is fine.









https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-m-2-nvme-heatsink-black

You can get it cheaper with less shipping costs from a second-hand retailer rather than from EKWB.


----------



## xkm1948

You can remove that thermal armor of TUF x99 around the m2 drive area. After all it is just plastic. Then you can use the EK heatsink.

There will be more heatsink popping up im sure.

For me i have two 140 intake fan blowing directly over the SSD without cover. So far it has been OK.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> Hmm...I think I do have a spare SATA SSD laying around, perhaps I should just move the Steam games onto that. It'd solve my problem.
> 
> I just don't like the idea of moving everything off SSD. Whats the point of fast apps if all your data is on SLOW drives.


who said anything about using a mechanical drive? just install a 2nd SSD. Easy


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I am using the 500 GB Samsung 960 EVO .M2 for my OS now its about 4 times faster than the 850 EVO but the 960 Pro is supposed to be a bit quicker and has a better warranty etc if you have the budget...both are available in 1TB so no Raid 0 is probably not needed any longer for OS Drives.
> 
> I have the X99A-II not the Sabertooth , so it might be worth asking around eg over on the WinRaid NVME Forum....
> 
> KB
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was looking at the 1TB Samsung 960 EVO M.2. I'm a bit nervous to buy a Samsung device as I haven't had the best of luck. My R0 Intel setup is pretty quick just not big enough. I don't really see any other reasonable alternatives to the Samsung so I'll probably end up going that direction.
> 
> I've got a 5820K processor and a GTX 1070 card. Any performance limitations with using the M.2 slot and is there any reason I should use a PCIe expansion card instead?
Click to expand...

Not for me with a 5820K and now a 980Ti , the drive is close to the posted benchmarks according to AS SSD Benchmark here .

I'd suggest you do what I do and use your R0 Array for your Games and other DATA ( like Libraries, Steam , Programs not needing speed like Office Apps etc) and use the NVME as the Boot/OS Drive...I figured I could get away with 500GB that way since I have used that strategy with a 250GB 850 Evo for the last few years but wanted to move my Docs and a few programs back onto the OS Drive...

Strangely , at least on the X99A-II , there is no sign of the NVME Drive in the Bios which freaked me out at 1st boot but apparently is normal , Djgar said his 950 is the same way on the Strix.

KB


----------



## xkm1948

X99-WS just received 3601 BIOS on Nov9th:thumb:


----------



## KedarWolf

Strix X99 still on 1701.


----------



## Testing12

As of this writing, X99 Deluxe II still on 1701.


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Strix X99 still on 1701.


The original X99 deluxe was the first to get 3802. Then the WS boards got updates. I would say R5E and R5E10 would probably have new BIOS first.

Looks like ASUS is refreshing BIOS for X99


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Strix X99 still on 1701.


Sigh ... IIRC it tends to be among the last to update


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Now I don't feel so bad
I'm still on 2101 since I don't have a newer series cpu


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
With new bios you never know if it will cause serious issues like this post reported
Wouldn't be to cool at all frying a cpu








http://www.overclock.net/t/1556616/asus-x99-sabertooth-owners-thread/1980_20#post_26370693


----------



## xkm1948

New BIOS are supposed to address such issues


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> New BIOS are supposed to address such issues


Hi,
On a good day yes they are supposed to fix issues


----------



## Jpmboy

R5E-10 still going strong:


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> R5E-10 still going strong:


@Jpmboy

Got my 128GB kit running at 3200MHZ!!









A few years later.









How I accidentally figured it out was loaded XMP, changed the strap to 100, CPU to 4.7GHZ, cache to 4.4GHZ, never changed the XMP settings and accidentally set it at 3200MHZ instead of 2666MHZ 'cuz other kit setting, it booted just fine.









Then I tweaked it a bit on settings I knew worked on my 3200 kit, lowered it from 16-18-18-36 2T and tREFI etc. to the settings you see below.

1.4v on kit.









Running RealBench, zero trouble. Gaming, zero trouble.









Just need to make a Puppy Linux USB to finalize testing.









Testing complete.









128GB (8x16GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX at 3200MHZ , Strix X99 motherboard, 5960X CPU at 4.7GHZ, 4.4 cache.

Will boot into Windows and show my CPU-Z and ASRock RAM Configurator screens with AIDA64 cache and memory test.



Added. :d


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Got my 128GB kit running at 3200MHZ!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I accidentally figured it out was loaded XMP, changed the strap to 100, CPU to 4.7GHZ, cache to 4.4GHZ, never changed the XMP settings and accidentally set it at 3200MHZ instead of 2666MHZ 'cuz other kit setting, it booted just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I tweaked it a bit on settings I knew worked on my 3200 kit, lowered it from 16-18-18-36 2T and tREFI etc. to the settings you see below.
> 
> 1.4v on kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running RealBench, zero trouble. Gaming, zero trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to make a Puppy Linux USB to finalize testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 128GB (8x16GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX at 3200MHZ , Strix X99 motherboard, 5960X CPU at 4.7GHZ, 4.4 cache.
> 
> Will boot into Windows and show my CPU-Z and ASRock RAM Configurator screens with AIDA64 cache and memory test.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added. :d


that looks real solid! What VSA?


----------



## Streetdragon

little question:
is the gskill trident serie the only working 3200 cl14 kit out there? or is there a cheaper option i could choose?
I want 3000+Mhz cl14 32gig

edit:


is it possible to clock one of this kits to 3200 cl14?
i like the "32GB Corsair Vengeance LED rot DDR4-3466 DIMM CL16" and i think with a lower clock i could get it tighter.. but im a ram noob


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Got my 128GB kit running at 3200MHZ!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I accidentally figured it out was loaded XMP, changed the strap to 100, CPU to 4.7GHZ, cache to 4.4GHZ, never changed the XMP settings and accidentally set it at 3200MHZ instead of 2666MHZ 'cuz other kit setting, it booted just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I tweaked it a bit on settings I knew worked on my 3200 kit, lowered it from 16-18-18-36 2T and tREFI etc. to the settings you see below.
> 
> 1.4v on kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running RealBench, zero trouble. Gaming, zero trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to make a Puppy Linux USB to finalize testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 128GB (8x16GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX at 3200MHZ , Strix X99 motherboard, 5960X CPU at 4.7GHZ, 4.4 cache.
> 
> Will boot into Windows and show my CPU-Z and ASRock RAM Configurator screens with AIDA64 cache and memory test.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added. :d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks real solid! What VSA?
Click to expand...

I'll post my voltages when I get home from work.









Below passes GSAT one hour. Timings one notch lower to 13-14-13-25 2T get a Linux boot error.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> little question:
> is the gskill trident serie the only working 3200 cl14 kit out there? or is there a cheaper option i could choose?
> I want 3000+Mhz cl14 32gig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it possible to clock one of this kits to 3200 cl14?
> i like the "32GB Corsair Vengeance LED rot DDR4-3466 DIMM CL16" and i think with a lower clock i could get it tighter.. but im a ram noob


The Trident is a better kit than the Ripjaws V 3200-14 from my experience.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> little question:
> is the gskill trident serie the only working 3200 cl14 kit out there? or is there a cheaper option i could choose?
> I want 3000+Mhz cl14 32gig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it possible to clock one of this kits to 3200 cl14?
> i like the "32GB Corsair Vengeance LED rot DDR4-3466 DIMM CL16" and i think with a lower clock i could get it tighter.. but im a ram noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trident is a better kit than the Ripjaws V 3200-14 from my experience.
Click to expand...

My Ripjaws V CL14 4x8GB kit did very well. Had the highest single CPU AIDA64 Hwbot bench until X299 came out.

They are the same RAM modules as the Trident Z though I've read the Trident Z are binned better.

They are not much more the Ripjaws V so I think it would be better to get the Trident Z for $20-$30 more.


----------



## djgar

My TridentZs OC'd to 3400+ no problem, I couldn't get the Ripjaws V that high.


----------



## Streetdragon

sounds good.
i could get this kit "F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR" for around 419€ still expensive... but i think its not bad and there are slower kits for that price or more expensive. What do you think?

ok cant get it for that price. error on the site....

+ with the rgb i could let it look like a warp core from star trek enterprise.....

edit: atm is the "best for the buck" the CMU32GX4M4C3466C16R for around 389€... but dont know... it would fit in my colour/case/rig... it would be fatser than my ram now.... would be my first ram from corsair


----------



## xkm1948

Question is, how much performance do you gain in both productivity and gaming with over 3000MHz RAM?


----------



## Streetdragon

its not abput gaining anything. its all about the "must have" and want^^ and have more than 16gig of ram


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Question is, how much performance do you gain in both productivity and gaming with over 3000MHz RAM?


I'll take all the speed I can get with any aspect of the hardware, Nuke, After Effects, C4D, Real Flow and Maya will use it. Any reduction in per-frame rendering time or simulation computation increases my productivity which translates into more money and happier clients. The difference is noticed when you're dealing with 100's to 1000's of frames.

Gaming? Probably not much if at all.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Got my 128GB kit running at 3200MHZ!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I accidentally figured it out was loaded XMP, changed the strap to 100, CPU to 4.7GHZ, cache to 4.4GHZ, never changed the XMP settings and accidentally set it at 3200MHZ instead of 2666MHZ 'cuz other kit setting, it booted just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I tweaked it a bit on settings I knew worked on my 3200 kit, lowered it from 16-18-18-36 2T and tREFI etc. to the settings you see below.
> 
> 1.4v on kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running RealBench, zero trouble. Gaming, zero trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to make a Puppy Linux USB to finalize testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 128GB (8x16GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX at 3200MHZ , Strix X99 motherboard, 5960X CPU at 4.7GHZ, 4.4 cache.
> 
> Will boot into Windows and show my CPU-Z and ASRock RAM Configurator screens with AIDA64 cache and memory test.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added. :d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks real solid! What VSA?
Click to expand...

My System Agent is a .333 offset which when I checked works out to about 1.125 while stress testing, my CPU Input is 1.93. My Eventual RAM voltages are 1.4v

I know these are a bit high but it's an older double sided 8x16GB kit and needs it.









My

I have the RAM at 140%, and Optimized.

Any suggestions to try to get 14-15-14-27 1T out of it and looking at my earlier post with the RAM Configurator timings, @Jpmboy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My System Agent is a .333 offset which when I checked works out to about 1.125 while stress testing, my CPU Input is 1.93. My Eventual RAM voltages are 1.4v
> 
> I know these are a bit high but it's an older double sided 8x16GB kit and needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My
> 
> I have the RAM at 140%, and Optimized.
> 
> Any suggestions to try to get 14-15-14-27 1T out of it and looking at my earlier post with the RAM Configurator timings, @Jpmboy


man.. getting 128 at 1T with those timings? Call it a win.


----------



## Streetdragon

hmm pulled the trigger and bought F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR ... 419€ everywhere else it costs 500€+ yeah^^ and what i read: its samsung b-die. Wish me luck that my cpu likes it xD


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Easiest way to test memory in Linux.
> 
> Download this Puppy Linux ISO.
> 
> http://ftp.nluug.nl/ftp/pub/os/Linux/distr/puppylinux/puppy-tahr/iso/tahrpup%20-6.0-CE/tahr64-6.0.5.iso
> 
> Make USB With Rufus 'MBR for CSM/UEFI' option. https://rufus.akeo.ie/
> 
> 
> 
> I've never got this to work no matter what I do, it can never find the puppy sfs during boot.
Click to expand...

Post to setup Puppy.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/14240_20#post_25587622

I had the same issue and these settings worked for me.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Got my 128GB kit running at 3200MHZ!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I accidentally figured it out was loaded XMP, changed the strap to 100, CPU to 4.7GHZ, cache to 4.4GHZ, never changed the XMP settings and accidentally set it at 3200MHZ instead of 2666MHZ 'cuz other kit setting, it booted just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I tweaked it a bit on settings I knew worked on my 3200 kit, lowered it from 16-18-18-36 2T and tREFI etc. to the settings you see below.
> 
> 1.4v on kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running RealBench, zero trouble. Gaming, zero trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to make a Puppy Linux USB to finalize testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 128GB (8x16GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX at 3200MHZ , Strix X99 motherboard, 5960X CPU at 4.7GHZ, 4.4 cache.
> 
> Will boot into Windows and show my CPU-Z and ASRock RAM Configurator screens with AIDA64 cache and memory test.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added. :d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks real solid! What VSA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My System Agent is a .333 offset which when I checked works out to about 1.125 while stress testing, my CPU Input is 1.93. My Eventual RAM voltages are 1.4v
> 
> I know these are a bit high but it's an older double sided 8x16GB kit and needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My
> 
> I have the RAM at 140%, and Optimized.
> 
> Any suggestions to try to get 14-15-14-27 1T out of it and looking at my earlier post with the RAM Configurator timings, @Jpmboy
Click to expand...

Very Nice KDW









Would you mind pulling the bios txt file for me (again) please , I can't get my LPX 3000 to play nice even at 3200 , so I'd love to look at the text file an be able to print the relevant parts if needed so I can see them while in the Bios...

Are you actually using the Timing Configurator or just using it to look at the settings? 4.03 does not see my timings properly but I saw you had 3.06 and it does ...mostly...it say my RAM is at 2400 while CPUz says its at 1500 (3000)

Thanks as always...

KB

.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Got my 128GB kit running at 3200MHZ!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I accidentally figured it out was loaded XMP, changed the strap to 100, CPU to 4.7GHZ, cache to 4.4GHZ, never changed the XMP settings and accidentally set it at 3200MHZ instead of 2666MHZ 'cuz other kit setting, it booted just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I tweaked it a bit on settings I knew worked on my 3200 kit, lowered it from 16-18-18-36 2T and tREFI etc. to the settings you see below.
> 
> 1.4v on kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running RealBench, zero trouble. Gaming, zero trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to make a Puppy Linux USB to finalize testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 128GB (8x16GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX at 3200MHZ , Strix X99 motherboard, 5960X CPU at 4.7GHZ, 4.4 cache.
> 
> Will boot into Windows and show my CPU-Z and ASRock RAM Configurator screens with AIDA64 cache and memory test.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added. :d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks real solid! What VSA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My System Agent is a .333 offset which when I checked works out to about 1.125 while stress testing, my CPU Input is 1.93. My Eventual RAM voltages are 1.4v
> 
> I know these are a bit high but it's an older double sided 8x16GB kit and needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My
> 
> I have the RAM at 140%, and Optimized.
> 
> Any suggestions to try to get 14-15-14-27 1T out of it and looking at my earlier post with the RAM Configurator timings, @Jpmboy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very Nice KDW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind pulling the bios txt file for me (again) please , I can't get my LPX 3000 to play nice even at 3200 , so I'd love to look at the text file an be able to print the relevant parts if needed so I can see them while in the Bios...
> 
> Are you actually using the Timing Configurator or just using it to look at the settings? 4.03 does not see my timings properly but I saw you had 3.06 and it does ...mostly...it say my RAM is at 2400 while CPUz says its at 1500 (3000)
> 
> Thanks as always...
> 
> KB
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Leave all the sub timings on Auto to start tREFI to 11066, tRFC to say 400 to start, timings at 17-18-18-37 2T, RAM Voltage at 1.42v, RAM Eventual at 1.4v, see if it boots then work towards what I have after.

Have RAM on Standard and 120%.

CPU Input at say at 1.93v. VSA between 1.10-1.15, all SVIDs off like I have. Manually set your VCSSAs etc. to 1.05 and the higher one to 1.5, bug in ASUS X99 where the VCSSA will be way too high, can fry your CPU.

3200MHZ_setting.txt 34k .txt file


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Leave all the sub timings on Auto to start tREFI to 11066, tRFC to say 400 to start, timings at 17-18-18-37 2T, RAM Voltage at 1.42v, RAM Eventual at 1.4v, see if it boots then work towards what I have after.
> 
> Have RAM on Standard and 120%.
> 
> CPU Input at say at 1.93v. VSA between 1.10-1.15, all SVIDs off like I have. Manually set your VCSSAs etc. to 1.05 and the higher one to 1.5, bug in ASUS X99 where the VCSSA will be way too high, can fry your CPU.


THANKS KDW....







I appreciate you doing that and for the other info above/below too. Anything I should do different since i have to use 125 strap to get this 5820k to Overclock to 4375mhz....

Leave all the sub timings on Auto to start

tREFI 11066,
tRFC 400
timings 17-18-18-37 2T

RAM Voltage 1.42v

RAM Eventual 1.4v

see if it boots then work towards what I have after.

Have RAM on Standard and 120%.

CPU Input at 1.93v. ...................................... *Ok had 1.9*
VSA between 1.10-1.15 ....................................... *Already 1.15*

all SVIDs off ....................................... *Already done*

Manually set your VCSSAs 1.05 higher one to 1.5, ........................................ *Already done*

bug in ASUS X99 where the VCSSA will be way too high, can fry your CPU.
............................................... *Think i may have read that somewhere so all Voltages are manual now...*

*thanks again for you help*

KB.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave all the sub timings on Auto to start tREFI to 11066, tRFC to say 400 to start, timings at 17-18-18-37 2T, RAM Voltage at 1.42v, RAM Eventual at 1.4v, see if it boots then work towards what I have after.
> 
> Have RAM on Standard and 120%.
> 
> CPU Input at say at 1.93v. VSA between 1.10-1.15, all SVIDs off like I have. Manually set your VCSSAs etc. to 1.05 and the higher one to 1.5, bug in ASUS X99 where the VCSSA will be way too high, can fry your CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS KDW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate you doing that and for the other info above/below too. Anything I should do different since i have to use 125 strap to get this 5820k to Overclock to 4375mhz....
> 
> Leave all the sub timings on Auto to start
> 
> tREFI 11066,
> tRFC 400
> timings 17-18-18-37 2T
> 
> RAM Voltage 1.42v
> 
> RAM Eventual 1.4v
> 
> see if it boots then work towards what I have after.
> 
> Have RAM on Standard and 120%.
> 
> CPU Input at 1.93v. ...................................... *Ok had 1.9*
> VSA between 1.10-1.15 ....................................... *Already 1.15*
> 
> all SVIDs off ....................................... *Already done*
> 
> Manually set your VCSSAs 1.05 higher one to 1.5, ........................................ *Already done*
> 
> bug in ASUS X99 where the VCSSA will be way too high, can fry your CPU.
> ............................................... *Think i may have read that somewhere so all Voltages are manual now...*
> 
> *thanks again for you help*
> 
> KB.
Click to expand...

Actually, on 125 strap you're likely going to need to run it at 3000MHZ, 3000 is prefered for 125 strap, 3200 for 100 strap.

I mean you can try it at 3200 but 3200 isn't a good divider for 125 strap.









Still, if you do try then yes, those settings are a good start.

Strange though, every Haswell-E CPU I've had worked better on the 100 strap than the 125 strap.

Try my settings on the 100 strap maybe? At 4.4, to start, a cache that works for you?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> THANKS KDW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate you doing that and for the other info above/below too. Anything I should do different since i have to use 125 strap to get this 5820k to Overclock to 4375mhz....
> 
> Leave all the sub timings on Auto to start
> 
> tREFI 11066,
> tRFC 400
> timings 17-18-18-37 2T
> 
> RAM Voltage 1.42v
> 
> RAM Eventual 1.4v
> 
> see if it boots then work towards what I have after.
> 
> Have RAM on Standard and 120%.
> 
> CPU Input at 1.93v. ...................................... *Ok had 1.9*
> VSA between 1.10-1.15 ....................................... *Already 1.15*
> 
> all SVIDs off ....................................... *Already done*
> 
> Manually set your VCSSAs 1.05 higher one to 1.5, ........................................ *Already done*
> 
> bug in ASUS X99 where the VCSSA will be way too high, can fry your CPU.
> ............................................... *Think i may have read that somewhere so all Voltages are manual now...*
> 
> *thanks again for you help*
> 
> KB.


My 2c, you are wasting your time.

LPX kits are micron/hynix.

They rarely do high speeds with decent timings.

Those timings you listed there are going to perform much worse than default.
Which I assume is like 15-16-16-36 or so.

My suggestion, leave it at 3000 and tweak those timings lower.
That way you are getting better performance with less voltages.

Better yet, try 100 strap stability.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave all the sub timings on Auto to start tREFI to 11066, tRFC to say 400 to start, timings at 17-18-18-37 2T, RAM Voltage at 1.42v, RAM Eventual at 1.4v, see if it boots then work towards what I have after.
> 
> Have RAM on Standard and 120%.
> 
> CPU Input at say at 1.93v. VSA between 1.10-1.15, all SVIDs off like I have. Manually set your VCSSAs etc. to 1.05 and the higher one to 1.5, bug in ASUS X99 where the VCSSA will be way too high, can fry your CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS KDW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate you doing that and for the other info above/below too. Anything I should do different since i have to use 125 strap to get this 5820k to Overclock to 4375mhz....
> 
> Leave all the sub timings on Auto to start
> 
> tREFI 11066,
> tRFC 400
> timings 17-18-18-37 2T
> 
> RAM Voltage 1.42v
> 
> RAM Eventual 1.4v
> 
> see if it boots then work towards what I have after.
> 
> Have RAM on Standard and 120%.
> 
> CPU Input at 1.93v. ...................................... *Ok had 1.9*
> VSA between 1.10-1.15 ....................................... *Already 1.15*
> 
> all SVIDs off ....................................... *Already done*
> 
> Manually set your VCSSAs 1.05 higher one to 1.5, ........................................ *Already done*
> 
> bug in ASUS X99 where the VCSSA will be way too high, can fry your CPU.
> ............................................... *Think i may have read that somewhere so all Voltages are manual now...*
> 
> *thanks again for you help*
> 
> KB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, on 125 strap you're likely going to need to run it at 3000MHZ, 3000 is prefered for 125 strap, 3200 for 100 strap.
> 
> I mean you can try it at 3200 but 3200 isn't a good divider for 125 strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, if you do try then yes, those settings are a good start.
> 
> Strange though, every Haswell-E CPU I've had worked better on the 100 strap than the 125 strap.
> 
> Try my settings on the 100 strap maybe? At 4.4, to start, a cache that works for you?
Click to expand...

My LPX is the 3000mhz version and I have tried 3250 ( next bin up at 125 strap) a few times with no luck no matter the voltages etc but I played with your initial settings and again no luck at 3200 (3250) but as i was giving up in frustration I thought what the H*** and set 3333 and it booted 1st time.... so there is some weird "hole" in this 1701 Bios on 125 strap... I have run Realbench and a few others "easy" stress tests and so far okay but have gone no further with your File yet. I am wondering if I'd be better off staying at 3000 and trying to lower the timings and perhaps try for 1T instead?

Seems Agent A01 has the same thought as me.....

the LPX 3000mhz -C15 at 1.35v ( 1.37 with my OC ) is using 15-17-17-35 , banks A+B always seem to Run .01 higher (1.38v) for some reason vs banks C+D , not sure if that is normal or just the chips I have?

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-32gb-4x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m4b3000c15

As for 100 Strap it won't boot at 44 ,but if I set 125 strap it boots at 35 or 36 with no issues ( 4375/4500) , I usually run 4375 , 24/7 to save a bit of heat/voltage but I am guessing it is a weird 5820K IMC issue but not sure , as both 5820Ks I had on 5 different boards were the same.

Thanks for the advice....

KB


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave all the sub timings on Auto to start tREFI to 11066, tRFC to say 400 to start, timings at 17-18-18-37 2T, RAM Voltage at 1.42v, RAM Eventual at 1.4v, see if it boots then work towards what I have after.
> 
> Have RAM on Standard and 120%.
> 
> CPU Input at say at 1.93v. VSA between 1.10-1.15, all SVIDs off like I have. Manually set your VCSSAs etc. to 1.05 and the higher one to 1.5, bug in ASUS X99 where the VCSSA will be way too high, can fry your CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS KDW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate you doing that and for the other info above/below too. Anything I should do different since i have to use 125 strap to get this 5820k to Overclock to 4375mhz....
> 
> Leave all the sub timings on Auto to start
> 
> tREFI 11066,
> tRFC 400
> timings 17-18-18-37 2T
> 
> RAM Voltage 1.42v
> 
> RAM Eventual 1.4v
> 
> see if it boots then work towards what I have after.
> 
> Have RAM on Standard and 120%.
> 
> CPU Input at 1.93v. ...................................... *Ok had 1.9*
> VSA between 1.10-1.15 ....................................... *Already 1.15*
> 
> all SVIDs off ....................................... *Already done*
> 
> Manually set your VCSSAs 1.05 higher one to 1.5, ........................................ *Already done*
> 
> bug in ASUS X99 where the VCSSA will be way too high, can fry your CPU.
> ............................................... *Think i may have read that somewhere so all Voltages are manual now...*
> 
> *thanks again for you help*
> 
> KB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, on 125 strap you're likely going to need to run it at 3000MHZ, 3000 is prefered for 125 strap, 3200 for 100 strap.
> 
> I mean you can try it at 3200 but 3200 isn't a good divider for 125 strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, if you do try then yes, those settings are a good start.
> 
> Strange though, every Haswell-E CPU I've had worked better on the 100 strap than the 125 strap.
> 
> Try my settings on the 100 strap maybe? At 4.4, to start, a cache that works for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My LPX is the 3000mhz version and I have tried 3250 ( next bin up at 125 strap) a few times with no luck no matter the voltages etc but I played with your initial settings and again no luck at 3200 (3250) but as i was giving up in frustration I thought what the H*** and set 3333 and it booted 1st time.... so there is some weird "hole" in this 1701 Bios on 125 strap... I have run Realbench and a few others "easy" stress tests and so far okay but have gone no further with your File yet. I am wondering if I'd be better off staying at 3000 and trying to lower the timings and perhaps try for 1T instead?
> 
> Seems Agent A01 has the same thought as me.....
> 
> the LPX 3000mhz -C15 at 1.35v ( 1.37 with my OC ) is using 15-17-17-35 , banks A+B always seem to Run .01 higher (1.38v) for some reason vs banks C+D , not sure if that is normal or just the chips I have?
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-32gb-4x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m4b3000c15
> 
> As for 100 Strap it won't boot at 44 ,but if I set 125 strap it boots at 35 or 36 with no issues ( 4375/4500) , I usually run 4375 , 24/7 to save a bit of heat/voltage but I am guessing it is a weird 5820K IMC issue but not sure , as both 5820Ks I had on 5 different boards were the same.
> 
> Thanks for the advice....
> 
> KB
Click to expand...

if you can boot at 3333 and it stress test stable that's a good thing. 3333 is a good divider for Haswell-E. 3250, not good, 3200 on the other divider if you manually change it, not good. But 3000 and 3333 are good settings for 125 strap!!

Now see if your GSAT stable and can bring the timings down some.

Try say 15-16-15-29 2T tREFI 11066, tRFC 351. or if that won't run at 3333 16-17-16-31 2T.


----------



## Kbird

All is not well in Paradise ... or Here either









Although it passed both RealBench Benchmark and Intel's ETU Memory test last night , I ran Windows Memory test on Boot this morning and it reported errors....no crash just errors.... so I ran Realbench Stress test with just the H.264 Test and once again no crashes but I can see what look like "Micro stutters/pauses" in the Log window where a see a very short pause and then it continues. It passes Intel's ETU Memory stress test for 10 mins but in that I can see there are dips in the graph line too , so I am thinking it sees the "stutters" too , it just doesn't think they are an issue ?

I don't know enough about memory tuning myself to know what to try next , so far I just used your initial settings , so I am not sure if it is a sub-timing issue or not ? ....or should I just be happy I have a stable system at 3000 ? since I am not sure the gains are worth the Voltage increase etc.....

Thanks...

KB.

*** Edit: now the Bios and ASTC are reporting 24GB (channel C missing) though CPUz and RealBench still say I have 32GB ...so I guess for now it's back to 3000 mhz unless someone has some ideas on what to try... Thx.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> All is not well in Paradise ... or Here either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it passed both RealBench Benchmark and Intel's ETU Memory test last night , I ran Windows Memory test on Boot this morning and it reported errors....no crash just errors.... so I ran Realbench Stress test with just the H.264 Test and once again no crashes but I can see what look like "Micro stutters/pauses" in the Log window where a see a very short pause and then it continues. It passes Intel's ETU Memory stress test for 10 mins but in that I can see there are dips in the graph line too , so I am thinking it sees the "stutters" too , it just doesn't think they are an issue ?
> 
> I don't know enough about memory tuning myself to know what to try next , so far I just used your initial settings , so I am not sure if it is a sub-timing issue or not ? ....or should I just be happy I have a stable system at 3000 ? since I am not sure the gains are worth the Voltage increase etc.....
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> KB.
> 
> *** Edit: now the Bios and ASTC are reporting 24GB (channel C missing) though CPUz and RealBench still say I have 32GB ...so I guess for now it's back to 3000 mhz unless someone has some ideas on what to try... Thx.


Without messing with voltage, you could try swapping the sticks. Maybe you have a weak stick, and it may do better in the slot closest to the CPU. If not, then tune VCCSA.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Got my 128GB kit running at 3200MHZ!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I accidentally figured it out was loaded XMP, changed the strap to 100, CPU to 4.7GHZ, cache to 4.4GHZ, never changed the XMP settings and accidentally set it at 3200MHZ instead of 2666MHZ 'cuz other kit setting, it booted just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I tweaked it a bit on settings I knew worked on my 3200 kit, lowered it from 16-18-18-36 2T and tREFI etc. to the settings you see below.
> 
> 1.4v on kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running RealBench, zero trouble. Gaming, zero trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to make a Puppy Linux USB to finalize testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 128GB (8x16GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX at 3200MHZ , Strix X99 motherboard, 5960X CPU at 4.7GHZ, 4.4 cache.
> 
> Will boot into Windows and show my CPU-Z and ASRock RAM Configurator screens with AIDA64 cache and memory test.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added. :d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks real solid! What VSA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My System Agent is a .333 offset which when I checked works out to about 1.125 while stress testing, my CPU Input is 1.93. My Eventual RAM voltages are 1.4v
> 
> I know these are a bit high but it's an older double sided 8x16GB kit and needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My
> 
> I have the RAM at 140%, and Optimized.
> 
> Any suggestions to try to get 14-15-14-27 1T out of it and looking at my earlier post with the RAM Configurator timings, @Jpmboy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very Nice KDW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind pulling the bios txt file for me (again) please , I can't get my LPX 3000 to play nice even at 3200 , so I'd love to look at the text file an be able to print the relevant parts if needed so I can see them while in the Bios...
> 
> Are you actually using the Timing Configurator or just using it to look at the settings? 4.03 does not see my timings properly but I saw you had 3.06 and it does ...mostly...it say my RAM is at 2400 while CPUz says its at 1500 (3000)
> 
> Thanks as always...
> 
> KB
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Try 3333 with the memory at 140% and Extreme instead of Standard, and raise your System Agent .01-.03 or so, might get it stable.









CPU Input can also go as high as 1.95, don't go over 1.4v Ram Eventual on the LPX though and try it at 1.38-1.39v. Sometimes a bit too much voltage on those DIMMs can hurt more than help.

You do have your RAM Eventual at 1.4v or lower, right?


----------



## xkm1948

Does high speed DDR4 benefits X99? I seem to get more RAM bandwidth by simply bumping up cache frequency rather than messing with RAM frequency


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> All is not well in Paradise ... or Here either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it passed both RealBench Benchmark and Intel's ETU Memory test last night , I ran Windows Memory test on Boot this morning and it reported errors....no crash just errors.... so I ran Realbench Stress test with just the H.264 Test and once again no crashes but I can see what look like "Micro stutters/pauses" in the Log window where a see a very short pause and then it continues. It passes Intel's ETU Memory stress test for 10 mins but in that I can see there are dips in the graph line too , so I am thinking it sees the "stutters" too , it just doesn't think they are an issue ?
> 
> I don't know enough about memory tuning myself to know what to try next , so far I just used your initial settings , so I am not sure if it is a sub-timing issue or not ? ....or should I just be happy I have a stable system at 3000 ? since I am not sure the gains are worth the Voltage increase etc.....
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> KB.
> 
> *** Edit: now the Bios and ASTC are reporting 24GB (channel C missing) though CPUz and RealBench still say I have 32GB ...so I guess for now it's back to 3000 mhz unless someone has some ideas on what to try... Thx.
> 
> 
> 
> Without messing with voltage, you could try swapping the sticks. Maybe you have a weak stick, and it may do better in the slot closest to the CPU. If not, then tune VCCSA.
> 
> KDW.....
> 
> Try 3333 with the memory at 140% and Extreme instead of Standard, and raise your System Agent .01-.03 or so, might get it stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Input can also go as high as 1.95, don't go over 1.4v Ram Eventual on the LPX though and try it at 1.38-1.39v. Sometimes a bit too much voltage on those DIMMs can hurt more than help.
> 
> You do have your RAM Eventual at 1.4v or lower, right?
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice guys , I will do some more testing but suspect my RAM was Binned "perfectly" by Corsair at 3000..

I went back to 3000 and XMP , which sets it at 390 and 11440 , as you can see in ASTC 3.06 below and the 4th stick is seen again and the memory errors are gone....

Perhaps I'd be better of just tightening some of the settings below?

KB.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Does high speed DDR4 benefits X99? I seem to get more RAM bandwidth by simply bumping up cache frequency rather than messing with RAM frequency


and when you have reached the limit of cache on any given CPU sample? Yes, fast DDR4 makes a significant difference.


----------



## Chanks

Hi, I've just ordernd a new X99 Deluxe II, as I updated my X99 System.

Now I've read a few comments about Asus X99 frying CPU's, espacially the X99 Strix.

Is this still the Case, or was it even a problem for Deluxe II? Did Asus fix this by newer Biosed?

Until now I've used an 5960x with Gigabyte X99 UD5, no problems so far, just a little outdated feature wise


----------



## Jpmboy

two asus x99 boards here, never fried a cpu. Where did you get that idea.


----------



## Chanks

If you google „X99 fried CPU“ you‘ll find many results about Asus boards killing CPU‘s and sadly only about Asus Boards:/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chanks*
> 
> If you google „X99 fried CPU" you'll find many results about Asus boards killing CPU's and sadly only about Asus Boards:/


sadly, that whole episode was debunked. and is very old. Some would call it fake news.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chanks*
> 
> If you google „X99 fried CPU" you'll find many results about Asus boards killing CPU's and sadly only about Asus Boards:/
> 
> 
> 
> sadly, that whole episode was debunked. and is very old. Some would call it fake news.
Click to expand...

Can you explain a bit more JPMBoy or give a link , I'd be interested as a X99A-3.1 killed my 1st 5820K , or I did somehow by the sounds of it and I'd like a bit more info in case it was me.... I went through 3 of those boards.....My X99A-II on the other hand has been pretty stable.

KedarWolf mentioned a VCCSA bug frying CPU's last week ... I thought i had read about it somewhere too , so I now set all voltages manually.

KB


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave all the sub timings on Auto to start tREFI to 11066, tRFC to say 400 to start, timings at 17-18-18-37 2T, RAM Voltage at 1.42v, RAM Eventual at 1.4v, see if it boots then work towards what I have after.
> 
> Have RAM on Standard and 120%.
> 
> CPU Input at say at 1.93v. VSA between 1.10-1.15, all SVIDs off like I have. Manually set your VCSSAs etc. to 1.05 and the higher one to 1.5, bug in ASUS X99 where the VCSSA will be way too high, can fry your CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS KDW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate you doing that and for the other info above/below too. Anything I should do different since i have to use 125 strap to get this 5820k to Overclock to 4375mhz....
> 
> Leave all the sub timings on Auto to start
> 
> tREFI 11066,
> tRFC 400
> timings 17-18-18-37 2T
> 
> RAM Voltage 1.42v
> 
> RAM Eventual 1.4v
> 
> see if it boots then work towards what I have after.
> 
> Have RAM on Standard and 120%.
> 
> CPU Input at 1.93v. ...................................... *Ok had 1.9*
> VSA between 1.10-1.15 ....................................... *Already 1.15*
> 
> all SVIDs off ....................................... *Already done*
> 
> Manually set your VCSSAs 1.05 higher one to 1.5, ........................................ *Already done*
> 
> bug in ASUS X99 where the VCSSA will be way too high, can fry your CPU.
> ............................................... *Think i may have read that somewhere so all Voltages are manual now...*
> 
> *thanks again for you help*
> 
> KB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, on 125 strap you're likely going to need to run it at 3000MHZ, 3000 is prefered for 125 strap, 3200 for 100 strap.
> 
> I mean you can try it at 3200 but 3200 isn't a good divider for 125 strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, if you do try then yes, those settings are a good start.
> 
> Strange though, every Haswell-E CPU I've had worked better on the 100 strap than the 125 strap.
> 
> Try my settings on the 100 strap maybe? At 4.4, to start, a cache that works for you?
Click to expand...

Just an update ..... after much messing and not having any luck getting stable at 125/3333 I had the thought after reading your comments/suggestions KedarWolf , that this whole time I have had to use 125 strap cos my memory being 3000 would not boot at 100 Strap, ( same as it wont boot at 3250 /125) I had thought since it wouldn't boot at 3000 , no way it would boot even higher , well it turns out I was wrong , after setting 100 strap x 44 at 3200 with the Timings above it booted just fine , 1st time....







it is actually at x 45 now and my voltages are lower than above , haven't made a Puppy linux disk yet but it has passed 1/2hr RB 2.54 at 32GB Ram and a 1/2hr test in Intel ETU memory stress test , but need to test with tighter timings when I have more time.

I am guessing ASUS will have to issue new Bios's for the New Intel ME Bug which will mean having to redo the bios/OC so I'll probably wait some to play a bit more....

So thanks once again KedarWolf for some OC inspiration.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave all the sub timings on Auto to start tREFI to 11066, tRFC to say 400 to start, timings at 17-18-18-37 2T, RAM Voltage at 1.42v, RAM Eventual at 1.4v, see if it boots then work towards what I have after.
> 
> Have RAM on Standard and 120%.
> 
> CPU Input at say at 1.93v. VSA between 1.10-1.15, all SVIDs off like I have. Manually set your VCSSAs etc. to 1.05 and the higher one to 1.5, bug in ASUS X99 where the VCSSA will be way too high, can fry your CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS KDW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate you doing that and for the other info above/below too. Anything I should do different since i have to use 125 strap to get this 5820k to Overclock to 4375mhz....
> 
> Leave all the sub timings on Auto to start
> 
> tREFI 11066,
> tRFC 400
> timings 17-18-18-37 2T
> 
> RAM Voltage 1.42v
> 
> RAM Eventual 1.4v
> 
> see if it boots then work towards what I have after.
> 
> Have RAM on Standard and 120%.
> 
> CPU Input at 1.93v. ...................................... *Ok had 1.9*
> VSA between 1.10-1.15 ....................................... *Already 1.15*
> 
> all SVIDs off ....................................... *Already done*
> 
> Manually set your VCSSAs 1.05 higher one to 1.5, ........................................ *Already done*
> 
> bug in ASUS X99 where the VCSSA will be way too high, can fry your CPU.
> ............................................... *Think i may have read that somewhere so all Voltages are manual now...*
> 
> *thanks again for you help*
> 
> KB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, on 125 strap you're likely going to need to run it at 3000MHZ, 3000 is prefered for 125 strap, 3200 for 100 strap.
> 
> I mean you can try it at 3200 but 3200 isn't a good divider for 125 strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, if you do try then yes, those settings are a good start.
> 
> Strange though, every Haswell-E CPU I've had worked better on the 100 strap than the 125 strap.
> 
> Try my settings on the 100 strap maybe? At 4.4, to start, a cache that works for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just an update ..... after much messing and not having any luck getting stable at 125/3333 I had the thought after reading your comments/suggestions KedarWolf , that this whole time I have had to use 125 strap cos my memory being 3000 would not boot at 100 Strap, ( same as it wont boot at 3250 /125) I had thought since it wouldn't boot at 3000 , no way it would boot even higher , well it turns out I was wrong , after setting 100 strap x 44 at 3200 with the Timings above it booted just fine , 1st time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is actually at x 45 now and my voltages are lower than above , haven't made a Puppy linux disk yet but it has passed 1/2hr RB 2.54 at 32GB Ram and a 1/2hr test in Intel ETU memory stress test , but need to test with tighter timings when I have more time.
> 
> I am guessing ASUS will have to issue new Bios's for the New Intel ME Bug which will mean having to redo the bios/OC so I'll probably wait some to play a bit more....
> 
> So thanks once again KedarWolf for some OC inspiration.
Click to expand...

You'll probably get your cache stable higher on 100 Strap as well. I can do 4.7GHZ CPU, 4.4 Cache and can only do 4.5GHZ CPU. 4.2 cache I think it was, whatever was below 4.375GHZ on 125 Strap.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave all the sub timings on Auto to start tREFI to 11066, tRFC to say 400 to start, timings at 17-18-18-37 2T, RAM Voltage at 1.42v, RAM Eventual at 1.4v, see if it boots then work towards what I have after.
> 
> Have RAM on Standard and 120%.
> 
> CPU Input at say at 1.93v. VSA between 1.10-1.15, all SVIDs off like I have. Manually set your VCSSAs etc. to 1.05 and the higher one to 1.5, bug in ASUS X99 where the VCSSA will be way too high, can fry your CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS KDW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate you doing that and for the other info above/below too. Anything I should do different since i have to use 125 strap to get this 5820k to Overclock to 4375mhz....
> 
> Leave all the sub timings on Auto to start
> 
> tREFI 11066,
> tRFC 400
> timings 17-18-18-37 2T
> 
> RAM Voltage 1.42v
> 
> RAM Eventual 1.4v
> 
> see if it boots then work towards what I have after.
> 
> Have RAM on Standard and 120%.
> 
> CPU Input at 1.93v. ...................................... *Ok had 1.9*
> VSA between 1.10-1.15 ....................................... *Already 1.15*
> 
> all SVIDs off ....................................... *Already done*
> 
> Manually set your VCSSAs 1.05 higher one to 1.5, ........................................ *Already done*
> 
> bug in ASUS X99 where the VCSSA will be way too high, can fry your CPU.
> ............................................... *Think i may have read that somewhere so all Voltages are manual now...*
> 
> *thanks again for you help*
> 
> KB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, on 125 strap you're likely going to need to run it at 3000MHZ, 3000 is prefered for 125 strap, 3200 for 100 strap.
> 
> I mean you can try it at 3200 but 3200 isn't a good divider for 125 strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, if you do try then yes, those settings are a good start.
> 
> Strange though, every Haswell-E CPU I've had worked better on the 100 strap than the 125 strap.
> 
> Try my settings on the 100 strap maybe? At 4.4, to start, a cache that works for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just an update ..... after much messing and not having any luck getting stable at 125/3333 I had the thought after reading your comments/suggestions KedarWolf , that this whole time I have had to use 125 strap cos my memory being 3000 would not boot at 100 Strap, ( same as it wont boot at 3250 /125) I had thought since it wouldn't boot at 3000 , no way it would boot even higher , well it turns out I was wrong , after setting 100 strap x 44 at 3200 with the Timings above it booted just fine , 1st time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is actually at x 45 now and my voltages are lower than above , haven't made a Puppy linux disk yet but it has passed 1/2hr RB 2.54 at 32GB Ram and a 1/2hr test in Intel ETU memory stress test , but need to test with tighter timings when I have more time.
> 
> I am guessing ASUS will have to issue new Bios's for the New Intel ME Bug which will mean having to redo the bios/OC so I'll probably wait some to play a bit more....
> 
> So thanks once again KedarWolf for some OC inspiration.
Click to expand...

You need the Puppy Linux USB info to make one?









Also you need your BIOS and BIOS USB settings right or it won't boot.









And if you want to run HCI MemTest and awesome guy made a really good script to run multiple instances of MemTest laid out perfectly.

I can get the script for you but the best code works on the new MemTestPro 6.0 that was just released.

If you paid for it contact them, they'll send you a free upgrade.

Or pay $5 for the Pro version.


----------



## KedarWolf

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave all the sub timings on Auto to start tREFI to 11066, tRFC to say 400 to start, timings at 17-18-18-37 2T, RAM Voltage at 1.42v, RAM Eventual at 1.4v, see if it boots then work towards what I have after.
> 
> Have RAM on Standard and 120%.
> 
> CPU Input at say at 1.93v. VSA between 1.10-1.15, all SVIDs off like I have. Manually set your VCSSAs etc. to 1.05 and the higher one to 1.5, bug in ASUS X99 where the VCSSA will be way too high, can fry your CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS KDW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate you doing that and for the other info above/below too. Anything I should do different since i have to use 125 strap to get this 5820k to Overclock to 4375mhz....
> 
> Leave all the sub timings on Auto to start
> 
> tREFI 11066,
> tRFC 400
> timings 17-18-18-37 2T
> 
> RAM Voltage 1.42v
> 
> RAM Eventual 1.4v
> 
> see if it boots then work towards what I have after.
> 
> Have RAM on Standard and 120%.
> 
> CPU Input at 1.93v. ...................................... *Ok had 1.9*
> VSA between 1.10-1.15 ....................................... *Already 1.15*
> 
> all SVIDs off ....................................... *Already done*
> 
> Manually set your VCSSAs 1.05 higher one to 1.5, ........................................ *Already done*
> 
> bug in ASUS X99 where the VCSSA will be way too high, can fry your CPU.
> ............................................... *Think i may have read that somewhere so all Voltages are manual now...*
> 
> *thanks again for you help*
> 
> KB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, on 125 strap you're likely going to need to run it at 3000MHZ, 3000 is prefered for 125 strap, 3200 for 100 strap.
> 
> I mean you can try it at 3200 but 3200 isn't a good divider for 125 strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, if you do try then yes, those settings are a good start.
> 
> Strange though, every Haswell-E CPU I've had worked better on the 100 strap than the 125 strap.
> 
> Try my settings on the 100 strap maybe? At 4.4, to start, a cache that works for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just an update ..... after much messing and not having any luck getting stable at 125/3333 I had the thought after reading your comments/suggestions KedarWolf , that this whole time I have had to use 125 strap cos my memory being 3000 would not boot at 100 Strap, ( same as it wont boot at 3250 /125) I had thought since it wouldn't boot at 3000 , no way it would boot even higher , well it turns out I was wrong , after setting 100 strap x 44 at 3200 with the Timings above it booted just fine , 1st time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is actually at x 45 now and my voltages are lower than above , haven't made a Puppy linux disk yet but it has passed 1/2hr RB 2.54 at 32GB Ram and a 1/2hr test in Intel ETU memory stress test , but need to test with tighter timings when I have more time.
> 
> I am guessing ASUS will have to issue new Bios's for the New Intel ME Bug which will mean having to redo the bios/OC so I'll probably wait some to play a bit more....
> 
> So thanks once again KedarWolf for some OC inspiration.
Click to expand...





Also you can get your stable settings on last BIOS, Save them as a .txt file in Save Profile CTRL F12 I think it is, print them out, apply them with new BIOS.

Pretty much always old settings will work on a newer generation BIOS.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> KDW Said.....
> 
> You'll probably get your cache stable higher on 100 Strap as well. I can do 4.7GHZ CPU, 4.4 Cache and can only do 4.5GHZ CPU. 4.2 cache I think it was, whatever was below 4.375GHZ on 125 Strap.
> 
> Also you can get your stable settings on last BIOS, Save them as a .txt file in Save Profile CTRL F12 I think it is, print them out, apply them with new BIOS.
> 
> Pretty much always old settings will work on a newer generation BIOS. smile.gif
> 
> You need the Puppy Linux USB info to make one? smile.gif
> 
> Also you need your BIOS and BIOS USB settings right or it won't boot. redface.gif
> 
> And if you want to run HCI MemTest and awesome guy made a really good script to run multiple instances of MemTest laid out perfectly.
> 
> I can get the script for you but the best code works on the new MemTestPro 6.0 that was just released.
> 
> If you paid for it contact them, they'll send you a free upgrade.
> 
> Or pay $5 for the Pro version. wink.gif


Thanks for the Tips.....

I usually ran my cache at 300-400 lower than CPU mhz to be stable on 125 strap and have just left it that way for 100 strap presently......

Actually I copy and pasted your Puppy Linux instructions last week Thanks and got the ISO then too just need to find a USB stick without something on it to test it out..

Do you happen to know if PassMark Memtest86 uses the set timings or does it read the XMP Profile and somehow set them? as it doesn't show the set timings , just the XMP ones off the SPD...... it ran 4hrs of this this last night without issue BTW.

KB


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> KDW Said.....
> 
> You'll probably get your cache stable higher on 100 Strap as well. I can do 4.7GHZ CPU, 4.4 Cache and can only do 4.5GHZ CPU. 4.2 cache I think it was, whatever was below 4.375GHZ on 125 Strap.
> 
> Also you can get your stable settings on last BIOS, Save them as a .txt file in Save Profile CTRL F12 I think it is, print them out, apply them with new BIOS.
> 
> Pretty much always old settings will work on a newer generation BIOS. smile.gif
> 
> You need the Puppy Linux USB info to make one? smile.gif
> 
> Also you need your BIOS and BIOS USB settings right or it won't boot. redface.gif
> 
> And if you want to run HCI MemTest and awesome guy made a really good script to run multiple instances of MemTest laid out perfectly.
> 
> I can get the script for you but the best code works on the new MemTestPro 6.0 that was just released.
> 
> If you paid for it contact them, they'll send you a free upgrade.
> 
> Or pay $5 for the Pro version. wink.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Tips.....
> 
> I usually ran my cache at 300-400 lower than CPU mhz to be stable on 125 strap and have just left it that way for 100 strap presently......
> 
> Actually I copy and pasted your Puppy Linux instructions last week Thanks and got the ISO then too just need to find a USB stick without something on it to test it out..
> 
> Do you happen to know if PassMark Memtest86 uses the set timings or does it read the XMP Profile and somehow set them? as it doesn't show the set timings , just the XMP ones off the SPD...... it ran 4hrs of this this last night without issue BTW.
> 
> KB
Click to expand...

Don't know, KB.


----------



## xkm1948

You are fake news.

My Sabertooth X99 killed my 6950X not long ago. Go to ROG forum. Quite a lot of BWE murderded by Asus X99


----------



## con6r

Ok I have a question for X99 Deluxe (1 not 2) owners out there: do you have Bluetooth working on your board and if so what was the process for installing drivers and setting it up? Device manager isn't seeing my Bluetooth device even though its turned on in the bios and wifi is working


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chanks*
> 
> Hi, I've just ordernd a new X99 Deluxe II, as I updated my X99 System.
> 
> Now I've read a few comments about Asus X99 frying CPU's, espacially the X99 Strix.
> 
> Is this still the Case, or was it even a problem for Deluxe II? Did Asus fix this by newer Biosed?
> 
> Until now I've used an 5960x with Gigabyte X99 UD5, no problems so far, just a little outdated feature wise


FWIW - I built a rig with an X99-DELUXE-II and a 5820k in July 2016 and have never had a problem (other than getting the Thunderbolt III card to work properly). I have had the CPU stable at 4.8GHz for months but dialed it back to 4.3GHz for 24/7. I have had limited success with RAM OC. Never got it to boot at 3200MHz but I think that limitation is a combination of my IMC and my limited expertise with tweaking RAM. The X99-DELUXE-II has been a great board for me.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chanks*
> 
> Hi, I've just ordernd a new X99 Deluxe II, as I updated my X99 System.
> 
> Now I've read a few comments about Asus X99 frying CPU's, espacially the X99 Strix.
> 
> Is this still the Case, or was it even a problem for Deluxe II? Did Asus fix this by newer Biosed?
> 
> Until now I've used an 5960x with Gigabyte X99 UD5, no problems so far, just a little outdated feature wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW - I built a rig with an X99-DELUXE-II and a 5820k in July 2016 and have never had a problem (other than getting the Thunderbolt III card to work properly). I have had the CPU stable at 4.8GHz for months but dialed it back to 4.3GHz for 24/7. I have had limited success with RAM OC. Never got it to boot at 3200MHz but I think that limitation is a combination of my IMC and my limited expertise with tweaking RAM. The X99-DELUXE-II has been a great board for me.
Click to expand...

Not sure if you read the last 2-3 pages ? Kedarwolf posted his settings for 3200mhz..... and like you after a yr I discovered that my 3000mhz ram just did not like 3000mhz on the 100strap ...it has always booted fine on the 125 strap though (4375)... but would not boot 3200 on 125 , I set 3333 and it booted 1st time with KedarWolf's timings.... but I didn't like the voltages needed to get it stable , but decided to try His setting at 3200 on the 100 Strap (x44) , booted 1st time to my surprise , and so far no issues as long as it has enough voltage and the SA voltage is a bit higher too as he suggested.

I see you have 3333 Ram though now looking at your specs , so not sure why you would run at 3200?


----------



## SpeedyIV

Actually I have read the last few pages and the posts are making me feel like getting into it again. I am stuck at a family gathering typing on an iPad so it's a pain to quote posts. Yes my kit is 3333 but I was never able to even boot at that setting despite lots of help from several experts here. I was advised that it may just be beyond the capabilities of the IMC in the 5820k and a 4 stick 32 gig kit. 3200 is pushing it for Haswell-e or so I was told.

I did get to the OS at 3200 but not for long. I still do not understand why some frequencies work better at 100 strap and others at 125 strap, or how the multipliers relate. When I get back in front of my rig (and a real keyboard) I will post more detailed info about what I tried and where I got stuck. In the end I decided to go with lower speed with tighter timings and a higher CPU overclock. It has always bugged me that I could not get the kit to work at rated speed. The only XMP profile is 3333 and I was never able to boot at that speed, even with manually entered timings, and VDIMM up to 1.42 volts (1.4 eventual). I will post more details of my attempts when I get back.

In the meantime, if someone could post or link to an explanation of how RAM clocks relate to base clock and strap, I would appreciate it.

Thx!!


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Ok I have a question for X99 Deluxe (1 not 2) owners out there: do you have Bluetooth working on your board and if so what was the process for installing drivers and setting it up? Device manager isn't seeing my Bluetooth device even though its turned on in the bios and wifi is working


Anyone?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Bluetooth is a security risk
Depending on the os win-7 for example MS updates block it

Not sure about 10 I simply don't use it and disable it in 10 settings.

To install it is as easy as inserting the x99 dvd and install it's part of the chipset driver as far as I know.
If successful you'll see a bluetooth icon on the action center on taskbar.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Actually I have read the last few pages and the posts are making me feel like getting into it again. I am stuck at a family gathering typing on an iPad so it's a pain to quote posts. Yes my kit is 3333 but I was never able to even boot at that setting despite lots of help from several experts here. I was advised that it may just be beyond the capabilities of the IMC in the 5820k and a 4 stick 32 gig kit. 3200 is pushing it for Haswell-e or so I was told.
> 
> I did get to the OS at 3200 but not for long. I still do not understand why some frequencies work better at 100 strap and others at 125 strap, or how the multipliers relate. When I get back in front of my rig (and a real keyboard) I will post more detailed info about what I tried and where I got stuck. In the end I decided to go with lower speed with tighter timings and a higher CPU overclock. It has always bugged me that I could not get the kit to work at rated speed. The only XMP profile is 3333 and I was never able to boot at that speed, even with manually entered timings, and VDIMM up to 1.42 volts (1.4 eventual). I will post more details of my attempts when I get back.
> 
> In the meantime, if someone could post or link to an explanation of how RAM clocks relate to base clock and strap, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thx!!


Sorry I'm not much help , I don't understand the Ins and Outs of Memory overclocking on X99 either , just wanted to say I am using 32GB kit and a 5820K too , it wasn't until KedarWolf mentioned the "memory holes in the Bios" on different straps that I finally worked out why I could never boot 100 strap at 3000XMP. I have had "holes" before on other platforms but never thought about it in this case....

Perhaps you are better off on a lower Mhz and tighter timings anyway? was considering that myself...


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> As of this writing, X99 Deluxe II still on 1701.


Just saw that version 1802 is out for the X99 ASUS Deluxe II.

"X99-DELUXE-II BIOS 1802
- Improved DRAM stability

- Fix Logitech devices issue.

- Fix Intel I211 Lan issue"


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

A new BIOS is also available for X99-A II motherboard.

2017/11/24
6.91 MBytes
*X99-A-II BIOS 1801*

"Improved DRAM stability
Fix Logitech devices issue"


----------



## Chanks

Might this fix the fried CPU Problem?


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chanks*
> 
> Might this fix the fried CPU Problem?


already fixed 2 years ago


----------



## xkm1948

My TUF X99 fried my 6950X on BIOS 3701, which was around May this year


----------



## Chanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> My TUF X99 fried my 6950X on BIOS 3701, which was around May this year


Which seems to be the latest Bios for the X99 Deluxe II aswell, before the latest Bios Update









So atleast the problem wasnt already fixed 2 years ago or fixed for the entire X99 2 Line Up.

As this is the offical Asus Support Thread, why there isnt any responce directly from Asus?


----------



## acquacow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chanks*
> As this is the offical Asus Support Thread, why there isnt any responce directly from Asus?


Because this isn't asus's site or forum.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> A new BIOS is also available for X99-A II motherboard.
> 
> 2017/11/24
> 6.91 MBytes
> *X99-A-II BIOS 1801*
> 
> "Improved DRAM stability
> Fix Logitech devices issue"


I just checked this morning and nothing so great









the logitech part is interesting as both my wireless Mice "disappear" and comeback whenever they "feel like it" especially if Computer goes to sleep....I have to leave a PS2 mouse connected just incase...also a Logitech which does not have this issue.

Wonder if it has the ME fix for the Hack Intel revealed this week ? one has to wonder if this was pushed out the door cos of that.....

KB.


----------



## KedarWolf

No BIOS update for Strix X99 so far.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Wonder if it has the ME fix for the Hack Intel revealed this week ? one has to wonder if this was pushed out the door cos of that.....
> 
> KB.


ME fix has nothing do with consumer ME variant, only business ones.

i.e. does not apply to ASUS x99 boards.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> ME fix has nothing do with consumer ME variant, only business ones.
> 
> i.e. does not apply to ASUS x99 boards.


From the article I 1st read earlier in the Week I thought it was all 6th ,7th and 8th gen CPU's with ME 11 and above but I see now it meant ME 11 *Firmware* , not the ME Windows Drivers 11 and Up , my X99A-II is using ME FW version 9.1.23 or there abouts...

Intel has put out a Detection Tool now too....

https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000025619/software.html


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> From the article I 1st read earlier in the Week I thought it was all 6th ,7th and 8th gen CPU's with ME 11 and above but I see now it meant ME 11 *Firmware* , not the ME Windows Drivers 11 and Up , my X99A-II is using ME FW version 9.1.23 or there abouts...
> 
> Intel has put out a Detection Tool now too....
> 
> https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000025619/software.html


No again, there are consumer and business variants of ME firmware.

Standard consumer variant does not have any of those vulnerabilities.

Business ME has things like remote management access and such.

All ASUS x99(except for possibly the WS variant) use consumer ME.

What I am referring to has nothing to do with drivers.

If you want to understand ME more clearly read this https://www.win-raid.com/t596f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-amp-System-Tools.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> My TUF X99 fried my 6950X on BIOS 3701, which was around May this year


So, it did this WITHOUT any overclock you placed into the bios settings (via bios, and hopefully never via any OS-based tool)? If yes, then yeah - the board likely did it, especially if the cpu is a weak sample, if not (eg, you made changes to bios - overclocked your cpu) then the fried cpu is more likely from the keyboard side of the "experience". Guns kill, people don't right?








A few official ASUS reps check this thread... with all the platform launches since x99 came out, what... 3-4 years ago, best to fill out the problem report and ping one with the OCN "@" tool.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> My TUF X99 fried my 6950X on BIOS 3701, which was around May this year
> 
> 
> 
> So, it did this WITHOUT any overclock you placed into the bios settings (via bios, and hopefully never via any OS-based tool)? If yes, then yeah - the board likely did it, especially if the cpu is a weak sample, if not (eg, you made changes to bios - overclocked your cpu) then the fried cpu is more likely from the keyboard side of the "experience". Guns kill, people don't right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few official ASUS reps check this thread... with all the platform launches since x99 came out, what... 3-4 years ago, best to fill out the problem report and ping one with the OCN "@" tool.
Click to expand...

If I leave my voltages on Auto and raise my CPU and cache to 4.7GHZ/ 4.4GHZ cache my VCCSA will go up to something crazy like 1.254v. from 1.05v.

I've even seen it do that on BIOS defaults on the 1701 Strix X99 BIOS.

That could potentially ruin a CPU I feel, it's in the red for voltages.









And yes, peeps have had fried CPUs even on newer BIOS's.


----------



## djgar

Oops! Wrong thread ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> *If I leave my voltages on Auto and raise my CPU and cache* to 4.7GHZ/ 4.4GHZ cache my VCCSA will go up to something crazy like 1.254v. from 1.05v.
> 
> I've even seen it do that on BIOS defaults on the 1701 Strix X99 BIOS.
> 
> That could potentially ruin a CPU I feel, it's in the red for voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, peeps have had fried CPUs even on newer BIOS's.


I don't doubt that it would... running a high OC like that is always a bad idea. Frankly, anyone doing that shouldn't be allowed into a bios.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> *If I leave my voltages on Auto and raise my CPU and cache* to 4.7GHZ/ 4.4GHZ cache my VCCSA will go up to something crazy like 1.254v. from 1.05v.
> 
> I've even seen it do that on BIOS defaults on the 1701 Strix X99 BIOS.
> 
> That could potentially ruin a CPU I feel, it's in the red for voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, peeps have had fried CPUs even on newer BIOS's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt that it would... running a high OC like that is always a bad idea. Frankly, anyone doing that shouldn't be allowed into a bios.
Click to expand...

I've seen it at 1.254 on my Strix X99 at BIOS defaults too, @Jpmboy on 1701 BIOS and that board is known to be a CPU killer, might be why.









And no, I haven't done that since I've first had my EVGA 750i FTW MB etc. but I mentioned it because I've seen people post about raising multipliers and leaving the voltages on Auto.


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So, it did this WITHOUT any overclock you placed into the bios settings (via bios, and hopefully never via any OS-based tool)? If yes, then yeah - the board likely did it, especially if the cpu is a weak sample, if not (eg, you made changes to bios - overclocked your cpu) then the fried cpu is more likely from the keyboard side of the "experience". Guns kill, people don't right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few official ASUS reps check this thread... with all the platform launches since x99 came out, what... 3-4 years ago, best to fill out the problem report and ping one with the OCN "@" tool.


They gave me a replacement TUF X99 brand new. Yeah they know it all too well that their design has problem and are frying CPUs.


----------



## Jpmboy

probably best to get a different board then...


----------



## KCDC

Maybe this was already brought up, but I stumbled over a better fix for USB devices not registering by windows when the eXtensible XHCI host controller is enabled. (keyboard and mouse not turning on at windows boot)

Instead of disabling eXtensible host controller in BIOS, I converted to GPT on system disk and moved to UEFI, now everything works as it should.

There's also a nifty new tool that comes with the Creators Update that makes it wicked easy to convert from MBR to GPT:

https://www.partitionwizard.com/partitionmagic/mbr2gpt.html

I couldn't convert mine the usual way through disk management due to the system partitions, but that tool worked and did it instantly.

Hope this helps anyone.


----------



## pastor

Hello all,

I'm a bit confused, I have a workstation with a asus X99-M WS motherboard, but I just switched on this PC while it has been OFF since 6 months because I had a (very long!) RMA on my AIO cooling system.
And what I'm seeing now ?

*1/* *the windows 10 creator update had messed up my system*, *I can't run AI suite III anymore* ( I get errors messages at windows starting, and the icon AI suite is no more available so .... I uninstalled it.

Is there a way to install it again ? , a more recent version ? *I can't find AI suite III anymore* on asus X99-M WS support page !?! Is there a version working with w10 creator edition ?

Also, It is strange, no drivers files have been updated on the motherboard support page since many months ( 9 months ? )

Where is Asus support ? Are they going to release a AI suite III working soon ? or they abandoned this motherboard ?

*2/* *my bios in the 3101 but a newer is available , the 3502*

it is a good idea to change it ? I guess yes because in the release note it's written : X99-M-WS Formal BIOS 3502 release: 1.Improve system performance 2.Update windows update HWID to 9( *** is this ? ) [/B]

Also the x99 M WS *SE* (same without wifi module) got a bios more recent :

Version 3601 2017/11/247.96 MBytes

X99-M WS/SE Formal BIOS 3601 release.
1.Improved Plextor M8Pe M.2 NVMe SSD compatibility
2.Improved SAMSUNG 950 PRO compatibility
3.Improve Logitech G510s Gaming Keyboard compatibility in Post and UEFI
[Using FlashBack, please rename to "X99MWSSE.CAP" after download.]

X99-M WS/SE Steps

Step1: USB BIOS Flashback update BIOS
Step2: Clear CMOS
Step3: Install Broadwell-EP CPU
Step4: Start to use (Already upgrade to support Broadwell-EP CPU)

why not he same on the x99 M WS !?! *

3/ If I flash the bios? do I need to tune each parameters in the bios again ? Or can I save them ?

Thanks for any help*


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pastor*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a bit confused, I have a workstation with a asus X99-M WS motherboard, but I just switched on this PC while it has been OFF since 6 months because I had a (very long!) RMA on my AIO cooling system.
> And what I'm seeing now ?
> 
> *1/* *the windows 10 creator update had messed up my system*, *I can't run AI suite III anymore* ( I get errors messages at windows starting, and the icon AI suite is no more available so .... I uninstalled it.
> 
> Is there a way to install it again ? , a more recent version ? *I can't find AI suite III anymore* on asus X99-M WS support page !?! Is there a version working with w10 creator edition ?
> 
> Also, It is strange, no drivers files have been updated on the motherboard support page since many months ( 9 months ? )
> 
> Where is Asus support ? Are they going to release a AI suite III working soon ? or they abandoned this motherboard ?
> 
> *2/* *my bios in the 3101 but a newer is available , the 3502*
> 
> it is a good idea to change it ? I guess yes because in the release note it's written : X99-M-WS Formal BIOS 3502 release: 1.Improve system performance 2.Update windows update HWID to 9( *** is this ? ) [/B]
> 
> Also the x99 M WS *SE* (same without wifi module) got a bios more recent :
> 
> Version 3601 2017/11/247.96 MBytes
> 
> X99-M WS/SE Formal BIOS 3601 release.
> 1.Improved Plextor M8Pe M.2 NVMe SSD compatibility
> 2.Improved SAMSUNG 950 PRO compatibility
> 3.Improve Logitech G510s Gaming Keyboard compatibility in Post and UEFI
> [Using FlashBack, please rename to "X99MWSSE.CAP" after download.]
> 
> X99-M WS/SE Steps
> 
> Step1: USB BIOS Flashback update BIOS
> Step2: Clear CMOS
> Step3: Install Broadwell-EP CPU
> Step4: Start to use (Already upgrade to support Broadwell-EP CPU)
> 
> why not he same on the x99 M WS !?! *
> 
> 3/ If I flash the bios? do I need to tune each parameters in the bios again ? Or can I save them ?
> 
> Thanks for any help*


I would only update the BIOS that pertains to your specific motherboard. The WS/SE is different, even though it may just be the wifi, there are many other things at play that make it work.. It could potentially mess up on board items such as USB, pcie etc.. The wifi will be attached to PCIe slots and probably some of the USBs, so don't do it. there's more behind the curtain than you know.

It looks like that BIOS update for your board addresses quite a few things, and could potentially iron all of this out with the windows update. There should be an option to save out your BIOS settings to a USB key to reload after the update because, yes, it will wipe everything to defaults. at the lowest, you can take screenshots/phone pics of your settings like in the old days.

PLEASE REMEMBER: if you have a RAID set up, the bios update will wipe your raid settings (not your actual raid drives), so after the update, once it forces you into the bios, the FIRST thing to do is re-enable RAID on your controller and set it up or it will break if you exit out and load windows without doing so. Especially if you're raid 0.. I've been in this situation only once... and never again.

AISuite hasn't had a decent update in a while, I stopped using it a long time ago, it caused too many issues. If you're using it for monitoring there are plenty of other options out there that are much more stable, get constant updates and are way less buggy.. hwinfo is free, aida64 is a fave of mine and is also free with a pro version. If you're using it for overclock tuning, try intel XTU.. has most of the important options that aisuite has and is fully stable, the rest really should be done in the bios. Honestly, stay away from aisuite, asus isn't known for decent software.

I do wish they offered the fan controlling separate from the suite, that comes in handy.

The only time I had better asus support was when I was using their server boards, seems to raise you a tier.. for consumers... this is your support, they're not the best with that stuff unfortunately. Though, I can't really think of a company that will bend over backwards for their customers... maybe evga a bit. everyone has their horror stories from every company. My latest is with corsair... horrible.

Edited due to bandaged finger typos


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Heck I'm still on 2101 bios since I'm not using an x series chip didn't seem relevant to go to bios that were mostly compatibility for those chips.
Still using a i7-5930k and 2101 was the last version for it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> Heck I'm still on 2101 bios since I'm not using an x series chip didn't seem relevant to go to bios that were mostly compatibility for those chips.
> Still using a i7-5930k and 2101 was the last version for it.


^^This. if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^This. if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


Hi,
Plenty of other things that are seemingly broken that need fixing


----------



## xkm1948

Is it worth it performance wise to push my BWE chip a bit more from 4.2GHz 1.232V stable to 4.3GHz?


----------



## Streetdragon

Not really. Do you play a game that is single threaded and is pushing one thread to 100% and want 1-2fps more? Than yes. else no

Or you just wanna see a higher number in benchmarks/higher core speed


----------



## pastor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> I would only update the BIOS that pertains to your specific motherboard. The WS/SE is different, even though it may just be the wifi, there are many other things at play that make it work.. It could potentially mess up on board items such as USB, pcie etc.. The wifi will be attached to PCIe slots and probably some of the USBs, so don't do it. there's more behind the curtain than you know.
> 
> It looks like that BIOS update for your board addresses quite a few things, and could potentially iron all of this out with the windows update. There should be an option to save out your BIOS settings to a USB key to reload after the update because, yes, it will wipe everything to defaults. at the lowest, you can take screenshots/phone pics of your settings like in the old days.
> 
> PLEASE REMEMBER: if you have a RAID set up, the bios update will wipe your raid settings (not your actual raid drives), so after the update, once it forces you into the bios, the FIRST thing to do is re-enable RAID on your controller and set it up or it will break if you exit out and load windows without doing so. Especially if you're raid 0.. I've been in this situation only once... and never again.
> 
> AISuite hasn't had a decent update in a while, I stopped using it a long time ago, it caused too many issues. If you're using it for monitoring there are plenty of other options out there that are much more stable, get constant updates and are way less buggy.. hwinfo is free, aida64 is a fave of mine and is also free with a pro version. If you're using it for overclock tuning, try intel XTU.. has most of the important options that aisuite has and is fully stable, the rest really should be done in the bios. Honestly, stay away from aisuite, asus isn't known for decent software.
> 
> I do wish they offered the fan controlling separate from the suite, that comes in handy.
> 
> The only time I had better asus support was when I was using their server boards, seems to raise you a tier.. for consumers... this is your support, they're not the best with that stuff unfortunately. Though, I can't really think of a company that will bend over backwards for their customers... maybe evga a bit. everyone has their horror stories from every company. My latest is with corsair... horrible.


Hi KCDC, thanks so much for your help,
I think I'm going to do the bios update someday (when i won't be in the middle of 2 productions) and I 'll try to use the save settings fonction ! I 'll take pictures of the settings as a backup









I think I don't have a RAID, but I don't remember I think I have to check (I build this PC one year ago), there was a something not really easy to setup, I installed the system Drive on a NVMe samsung 960 evo 1go SSD wich is plugged on a PCX adapter slot, there may be a trap if I flash the bios, I should whatch closely hte settings

I would Love to know what the performance improvements are about on the BIOS 3502 on ASUS X99-M WS motherboard, but unfortunatly while I'm seeking on forums, I look like the only person on this earth with this motherboard









Many persons warned me about the asus software "garbage" but until now I must say that the AI suite 3 was working pretty well on my Pc and the FAN regulation was usefull, maybe there some stuff like USB charge + and others you can't setup them only with the bios ?


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Is it worth it performance wise to push my BWE chip a bit more from 4.2GHz 1.232V stable to 4.3GHz?


Hi,
You don't show a system builder so not sure what all you have installed
Sometimes one might get a better boost in everyday performance simply by juicing the memory a little more than core multiplier
But then again all core 45 is a pretty basic clock to me using xmp profile 1 at 2666 or profile 2 at 2800 for added performance for any multiplier 43-44-45..
But cooling also needs to be there before hand


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> You don't show a system builder so not sure what all you have installed
> Sometimes one might get a better boost in everyday performance simply by juicing the memory a little more than core multiplier
> But then again all core 45 is a pretty basic clock to me using xmp profile 1 at 2666 or profile 2 at 2800 for added performance for any multiplier 43-44-45..
> But cooling also needs to be there before hand


Same here on my 5820K ...44 or 45 multi but my voltages are higher than 1.23 under load , I was thinking 1.35v was safe though ? I can usually run my Cache at 300 mhz lower than Core too without going too high on the volts....


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pastor*
> 
> Hi KCDC, thanks so much for your help,
> I think I'm going to do the bios update someday (when i won't be in the middle of 2 productions) and I 'll try to use the save settings fonction ! I 'll take pictures of the settings as a backup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I don't have a RAID, but I don't remember I think I have to check (I build this PC one year ago), there was a something not really easy to setup, I installed the system Drive on a NVMe samsung 960 evo 1go SSD wich is plugged on a PCX adapter slot, there may be a trap if I flash the bios, I should whatch closely hte settings
> 
> I would Love to know what the performance improvements are about on the BIOS 3502 on ASUS X99-M WS motherboard, but unfortunatly while I'm seeking on forums, I look like the only person on this earth with this motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many persons warned me about the asus software "garbage" but until now I must say that the AI suite 3 was working pretty well on my Pc and the FAN regulation was usefull, maybe there some stuff like USB charge + and others you can't setup them only with the bios ?


You can save the Settings to a text file on a USB ( and even screenshots) so you can easily implement them in a new bios, you can't use the saved .com file to reload them on a new different Bios however.

I have never had any luck with Asus Software either....

KB


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Not really. Do you play a game that is single threaded and is pushing one thread to 100% and want 1-2fps more? Than yes. else no
> 
> Or you just wanna see a higher number in benchmarks/higher core speed


Thx! Just filled out the system build.

Guess it really doesn't matter that much for 100MHz performance wise. But i may surely matter a whole lot for extra heat output as well as stress on VRM. I will stay at 4.2GHz then.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Thx! Just filled out the system build.
> 
> Guess it really doesn't matter that much for 100MHz performance wise. But i may surely matter a whole lot for extra heat output as well as stress on VRM. I will stay at 4.2GHz then.


I usually run x44 24/7 just to save some voltage and heat long term , the extra 100mhz at x45 isn't worth it for me either , the higher multi lets me run the Cache a few hundred mhz higher too

Doesn't look like you added you RIG to you Profile Sig. as I don't see it.....


----------



## xkm1948

Here is my spec:

6950X @ 4.2GHz (100*42), 1.232V vcore using offset mode, default cache frequency
GSKill 128GB DDR4-3000 @ 14-14-14-36 CR2
Sapphire FuryX

I already had my old 6950X murdered by my original TUF X99. Now that I have been very careful, specifically I have not OCed the uncore at all.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Here is my spec:
> 
> 6950X @ 4.2GHz (100*42), 1.232V vcore using offset mode, default cache frequency
> GSKill 128GB DDR4-3000 @ 14-14-14-36 CR2
> Sapphire FuryX
> 
> I already had my old 6950X murdered by my original TUF X99. Now that I have been very careful, specifically I have not OCed the uncore at all.


Hi,
I wouldn't oc with a Noctua D15 personally
The cost of a Corsair H115i is pretty low seeing how much a 6950x costs


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> I wouldn't oc with a Noctua D15 personally
> The cost of a Corsair H115i is pretty low seeing how much a 6950x costs


Make sense. Yeah I thought about the new EKWB Phoenix AIO but the cost is still too high.

I may be getting an NZXT X62 down the road. It has pretty good reviews comparing to even H115i

As for the D15, have you used it before? I am getting ~73C max full load at 4.2GHz . Would that be considered subpar comparing with AIO?


----------



## ThrashZone

HI,
Yes I do have a D14 which isn't a whole lot different
I retired the mobo and Q9550 it was installed on
Now it's just in the extra stuff pile


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> I wouldn't oc with a Noctua D15 personally
> The cost of a Corsair H115i is pretty low seeing how much a 6950x costs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sense. Yeah I thought about the new EKWB Phoenix AIO but the cost is still too high.
> 
> I may be getting an NZXT X62 down the road. It has pretty good reviews comparing to even H115i
> 
> As for the D15, have you used it before? I am getting ~73C max full load at 4.2GHz . Would that be considered subpar comparing with AIO?
Click to expand...

I already have a EKWB Predator, 360 with a prefilled 1080 Ti waterblock and CPU block so I ordered a stand alone Phoenix MLC rad and pump.

I'm throwing my GPU block on that, keeping the CPU on the 360.









Will get the MLC 360 Thursday.









Only thing I'm dreading is taking apart the Predator 360 and GPU and CPU blocks as there is a sponge in the Predator that disintegrates and it gets flecks of sponge throughout the entire system.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Make sense. Yeah I thought about the new EKWB Phoenix AIO but the cost is still too high.
> 
> I may be getting an NZXT X62 down the road. It has pretty good reviews comparing to even H115i
> 
> As for the D15, have you used it before? I am getting ~73C max full load at 4.2GHz . Would that be considered subpar comparing with AIO?


Hi,
I've always had a Corsair H110GT on my 5930k it was too much to put an air cooler on


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> I wouldn't oc with a Noctua D15 personally
> The cost of a Corsair H115i is pretty low seeing how much a 6950x costs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sense. Yeah I thought about the new EKWB Phoenix AIO but the cost is still too high.
> 
> I may be getting an NZXT X62 down the road. It has pretty good reviews comparing to even H115i
> 
> As for the D15, have you used it before? I am getting ~73C max full load at 4.2GHz . Would that be considered subpar comparing with AIO?
Click to expand...

On other news, Canadian online retailer NCIX has filed for bankruptcy.

I got a Logitech G910 keyboard from them $40 cheaper than anywhere else.

They had some decent flash sales and I've bought several items from them over the years.









That was supposed to be a separate post but I think I shut down my PC on an unfinished post and it kept it when I tried to do a new post without the quote.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Make sense. Yeah I thought about the new EKWB Phoenix AIO but the cost is still too high.
> 
> I may be getting an NZXT X62 down the road. It has pretty good reviews comparing to even H115i
> 
> As for the D15, have you used it before? *I am getting ~73C max full load at 4.2GHz . Would that be considered subpar comparing with AIO*?


Hi,
I would expect at the very lest a 10-15c lower temp with any AIO
Best thing about x62 you wouldn't have to deal with Corsair Link crapware


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Make sense. Yeah I thought about the new EKWB Phoenix AIO but the cost is still too high.
> 
> I may be getting an NZXT X62 down the road. It has pretty good reviews comparing to even H115i
> 
> As for the D15, have you used it before? I am getting ~73C max full load at 4.2GHz . Would that be considered subpar comparing with AIO?


I was running a Corsair H80i-V2 on my 5820K but recently moved that to a NZXT G12 on my 980Ti and now have an Arctic Cooling 240 Liquid Freezer ($100?) on the CPU which keeps it at about 30-34 at Idle and in the high 50's-low 60 under load at x44/45, my cache/uncore is at x41max and auto on min.

No software control of the 240 Freezer though ....but not a loss in my case ...it just works....

M.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> On other news, Canadian online retailer NCIX has filed for bankruptcy.
> 
> I got a Logitech G910 keyboard from them $40 cheaper than anywhere else.
> 
> They had some decent flash sales and I've bought several items from them over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was supposed to be a separate post but I think I shut down my PC on an unfinished post and it kept it when I tried to do a new post without the quote.


I had not heard that wow, pretty big Operation, I too have bought from them.

Thanks for the Heads Up.

KB


----------



## KCDC

New version of Aura posted today

Version 1.05.28
2017/12/06
37.41 MBytes
Aura V1.05.28

Changelog for v1.05.28:
Corsair memory kit "CMR" 2x8GB are now detected
Fix stability issues
Fix occasional high CPU loading issues
Adjust effects settings
Fix issue with Windows 10 Fall Creators Update
Add support for Fusion 500 Headset

Side note
-> For X99 chipset motherboards: to enable DRAM LEDs control, please go to BIOS / Ai Tweaker (or Extreme Tweaker) /DRAM Timing Control / DRAM SPD Write : Enabled
-> For Corsair Memory, due to hardware compatibility limitation, the Breathe and Color Cycle effect do not light on.
-> For the addressable LED, the limit is set at 60 LEDs. We are working on increasing this limit for future version.


----------



## KCDC

New WiFi Driver for STRIX X99

Version 12.0.0.448
2017/12/0641.7 MBytes
Wi-Fi Driver
Wi-Fi Driver V12.0.0.448 for Windows 10 64bit.(WHQL)


----------



## jollydet

When is the 1802 bios for the Rampage V 10 coming out? i note it has been published for all the other x99 boards


----------



## djgar

Not out for the Strix either - don't feel left out


----------



## Kbird

Didn't help or change anything here on the X99A-II...same OC settings work so haven't tried any further fine tuning

Not sure what the Logitech fix was , but my mice still don't work properly ...USB issue? that is common on X99 though.


----------



## djgar

What kind of problems do you have with Logitech USB? I use their keyboards and trackballs and never had problems using Unifying USB receiver (there is a bug with the 375 keyboard where it loses the first typed character when waking up, so I moved it to Bluetooth).


----------



## KCDC

For those looking to fully wipe AISuite and it's lingering processes completely, stumbled across this post:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?95038-AI-Suite-3-cleaner

May be a repost. Haven't tried it yet, but Raja is a trusted source.


----------



## inedenimadam

x99-A board got the update.

Code:



Code:


X99-A BIOS 3801
-Improved DRAM stability
-Fix Logitech devices issue.
-Fix Intel I211 Lan issue*
*only for models equipped with Intel I211 Lan chip

Improved RAM stability...I wish there was a bit more detail in these notes.


----------



## jollydet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Not out for the Strix either - don't feel left out


emailed asus and got the standard answer

"Thank you for contacting ASUS product support. My name is Jhed C..

We are very happy to hear from you and appreciate your patronage. From your email, you are asking when the BIOS version 1802 will released for RAMPAGE V EDITION 10. It is our pleasure to answer your questions.

Here is the information you requested:

I do apologize but our software engineers are still working for further fixes and configuration for the update, We actually don't have an update when it will be released. You can still check for further updates about the BIOS version by accessing our support website http://www.asus.com/us.

In the event that you have additional concerns, please let me know and I will be happy to take care of them as well. Thank you for choosing ASUS."


----------



## KCDC

Seems like it's a singular team that works on one board at a time. Can't have one singular BIOS even if it's the same chipset. I know that's known knowledge, just speculating.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> What kind of problems do you have with Logitech USB? I use their keyboards and trackballs and never had problems using Unifying USB receiver (there is a bug with the 375 keyboard where it loses the first typed character when waking up, so I moved it to Bluetooth).


I have an older non Unifying Wireless Trackball (RB 22) I love but is no longer made and also a MX Master2 mouse with bluetooth and Wifi , Using with wifi on pc /bluetooth on M$ Surface , and both "disappear" so I have to leave another older Logitech mouse connected to the PS2 port too for when this happens . Been bad enough lately I was thinking of getting a wired Elecom Trackball but would rather use my old Logitech.

The 1st keyed input issue may not be just a logitech issue, I am using a USB wired (new) Steel Series Keyboard and it seems to do the same thing, I was / am having issues with my M$ Natural Keyboard repeating keys or being realllly slow but now I am thinking it is a general USB issue instead....


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I have an older non Unifying Wire less Trackball (RB 22) I love but is no longer made and also a MX Master2 mouse with bluetooth and Wifi , Using with wifi on pc /bluetooth on M$ Surface) and both "disappear" so I have to leave another older Logitech mouse connected to the PS2 port too for when this happens . been bad enough lately I was thinking of getting a wired Elecom Trackball but would rather use my old Logitech.
> 
> The 1st keyed input issue may not be just a logitech issue, I am using a USB wired (new) Steel Series Keyboard and it seems to do the same thing, I was / am having issues with my M$ Natural Keyboard repeating keys or being realllly slow but now I am thinking it is a general USB issue instead....


I thought a new BIOS update seemed to address some of those issues - have you checked that out?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I thought a new BIOS update seemed to address some of those issues - have you checked that out?


I had hopes when I saw 1801 had a "Logitech fix" but so far it is still hit in miss , if maybe a bit better , I was able to use the trackball all day yesterday and so far good today...I was actually thinking the issues were related to letting the computer go into Sleep Mode , which is screwing with my monitors too , they either don't wake up ( one or the other) or some times are in the wrong resolution when they do etc...but not sure if the Monitor thing is a Monitor issue or a Motherboard/GFX card issue.


----------



## Rootax

Stupid question but, can I save my bios setting, flash the news bios, and restore them ? Or flash = re enter all your settings by hand ? I didn't mind when I had only 4 dimm, but I struggled on my x99-a and 8 dimms, a lot of tweaked settings, so reenter them by hand won't be cool...

Thx.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rootax*
> 
> Stupid question but, can I save my bios setting, flash the news bios, and restore them ? Or flash = re enter all your settings by hand ? I didn't mind when I had only 4 dimm, but I struggled on my x99-a and 8 dimms, a lot of tweaked settings, so reenter them by hand won't be cool...
> 
> Thx.


Saved settings are BIOS specific, at least that has been my experience.


----------



## Rootax

Ah yes, it was my fear... Thx !


----------



## djgar

OK! BIOS 1801 for Strix Gaming is out with today's date! It's not showing yet for Win 10 64-bit but it shows for Win 10 32-bit and Other OS.

Strix Downloads


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> OK! BIOS 1801 for Strix Gaming is out with today's date! It's not showing yet for Win 10 64-bit but it shows for Win 10 32-bit and Other OS.
> 
> Strix Downloads


It'll work with any version of z Windows!!!

Flash or when I get home from work.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Saved settings are BIOS specific, at least that has been my experience.


My experience too , but I always save the bios settings to a Text file on the USB , before using the USBFlashBack button , which makes it easier, I just open it on a laptop or whatever and go through it...


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> It'll work with any version of z Windows!!!
> 
> Flash or when I get home from work.


Let us know how new BIOS affects your OC!

Also can anyone with this his new BIOS test your cache overclocking with just default vcache, which is 1V?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> It'll work with any version of z Windows!!!
> 
> Flash or when I get home from work.


Of course it will - BIOS has no OS dependency, it just wasn't showing in the web site's listing for 64 bit









Well, I'm up on 1801, my previous OC settings work fine. I'll need o check if I can tweak more


----------



## djgar

BIOS 1801 gave my X99 Strix a nice stable [email protected] / 3700nb @1.3v / 3438 14-14-13-34-1T @1.43v - 9hrs HCI Memtest Deluxe. Same fairly tight timings I ised at 3400. I always consider OC to be broken and needs fixing


----------



## KCDC

Hopefully this helps my OC. I can no longer keep a stable [email protected], [email protected], had to back it down. Hope I didn't degrade my CPU


----------



## KedarWolf

My really great OCing 5960x died that had a great IMC.









I can only sages a Xeon CPU to replace it.

Here are my options.

E5-2630 v3 or 2630L v3 not sure the difference.

E5-2628L v4

2650v3

2630 v4

2650 v4

2670 v3

4650L QS

I'm thinking the 2650 v4, the 2670 or 4650 is my best bet, all under $300 on EBay.

Anyone that knows anything about Xeons can comment?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My really great OCing 5960x died that had a great IMC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only sages a Xeon CPU to replace it.
> 
> Here are my options.
> 
> E5-2630 v3 or 2630L v3 not sure the difference.
> 
> E5-2628L v4
> 
> 2650v3
> 
> 2630 v4
> 
> 2650 v4
> 
> 2670 v3
> 
> 4650L QS
> 
> I'm thinking the 2650 v4, the 2670 or 4650 is my best bet, all under $300 on EBay.
> 
> Anyone that knows anything about Xeons can comment?


pretty interesting post


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jollydet*
> 
> emailed asus and got the standard answer
> 
> "Thank you for contacting ASUS product support. My name is Jhed C..
> 
> We are very happy to hear from you and appreciate your patronage. From your email, you are asking when the BIOS version 1802 will released for RAMPAGE V EDITION 10. It is our pleasure to answer your questions.
> 
> Here is the information you requested:
> 
> I do apologize but our software engineers are still working for further fixes and configuration for the update, We actually don't have an update when it will be released. You can still check for further updates about the BIOS version by accessing our support website http://www.asus.com/us.
> 
> In the event that you have additional concerns, please let me know and I will be happy to take care of them as well. Thank you for choosing ASUS."


Hi,
Surprised you got that
I could never get through asus's thousand questions to even ask them anything


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My really great OCing 5960x died that had a great IMC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only sages a Xeon CPU to replace it.
> 
> Here are my options.
> 
> E5-2630 v3 or 2630L v3 not sure the difference.
> 
> E5-2628L v4
> 
> 2650v3
> 
> 2630 v4
> 
> 2650 v4
> 
> 2670 v3
> 
> 4650L QS
> 
> I'm thinking the 2650 v4, the 2670 or 4650 is my best bet, all under $300 on EBay.
> 
> Anyone that knows anything about Xeons can comment?


ask for money for Xmas and get a 5820K ?







they're <$400


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My really great OCing 5960x died that had a great IMC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only afford a Xeon CPU to replace it.
> 
> Here are my options.
> 
> E5-2630 v3 or 2630L v3 not sure the difference.
> 
> E5-2628L v4
> 
> 2650v3
> 
> 2630 v4
> 
> 2650 v4
> 
> 2670 v3
> 
> Above all ES
> 
> 4650L QS
> 
> I'm thinking the 2650 v4, the 2670 or 4650 is my best bet, all under $300 on EBay.
> 
> Anyone that knows anything about Xeons can comment?
> 
> 
> 
> ask for money for Xmas and get a 5820K ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're <$400
Click to expand...

$400 USD with tax and exchange is almost $600 CAD.

The best Xeon with 12 cores, 24 threads 3.6GHZ I can get is under $300 CAD on EBay.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> $400 USD with tax and exchange is almost $600 CAD.
> 
> The best Xeon with 12 cores, 24 threads 3.6GHZ I can get is under $300 CAD on EBay.


I only used Xeons in the past as I'm a 3D artist as they're best for rendering. Don't expect any decent overclocking, if any. Pretty sure the only way you can overclock is with BCLK, and whenever I tried doing that, not even by 10mhz, I would lose USB ports, NIC, random PCIe slots. Everything would get super unstable. This is with original dual e5- 2650s and 2670s . This could've also been the motherboards fault, but either way, xeons are just really finicky with overclocking.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> $400 USD with tax and exchange is almost $600 CAD.
> 
> The best Xeon with 12 cores, 24 threads 3.6GHZ I can get is under $300 CAD on EBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only used Xeons in the past as I'm a 3D artist as they're best for rendering. Don't expect any decent overclocking, if any. Pretty sure the only way you can overclock is with BCLK, and whenever I tried doing that, not even by 10mhz, I would lose USB ports, NIC, random PCIe slots. Everything would get super unstable. This is with original dual e5- 2650s and 2670s . This could've also been the motherboards fault, but either way, xeons are just really finicky with overclocking.
Click to expand...

Apparently some of the 16XX series Xeons have an unlocked multiplier.

I'm trying to find out if this one does now.

E5-1660 SR0KN


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Apparently some of the 16XX series Xeons have an unlocked multiplier.
> 
> I'm trying to find out if this one does now.
> 
> E5-1660 SR0KN


I remember my Nehalems E5520s were unlocked, but I never had a board that supported overclocking to try it out. I thought all Xeons are locked now?


----------



## xkm1948

@KedarWolf I would suggest you move on from X99. Go either X299 or X399. X99 has way too many dead CPU cases.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> @KedarWolf I would suggest you move on from X99. Go either X299 or X399. X99 has way too many dead CPU cases.


Mine must be a ghost ...


----------



## KCDC

May be an obvious question, but is it still common practice to completely wipe cmos (remove battery, clear rtc jumper) after a BIOS update? I still do it, but just wondering if that's still a thing or I'm just old...


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My really great OCing 5960x died that had a great IMC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only sages a Xeon CPU to replace it.
> 
> Here are my options.
> 
> E5-2630 v3 or 2630L v3 not sure the difference.
> 
> E5-2628L v4
> 
> 2650v3
> 
> 2630 v4
> 
> 2650 v4
> 
> 2670 v3
> 
> 4650L QS
> 
> I'm thinking the 2650 v4, the 2670 or 4650 is my best bet, all under $300 on EBay.
> 
> Anyone that knows anything about Xeons can comment?


feels bad..... you had a great chip. now im overthinking, if i should back my oc down a bit.
form 4.8 4.5 to 4.5 4.2...


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> $400 USD with tax and exchange is almost $600 CAD.
> 
> The best Xeon with 12 cores, 24 threads 3.6GHZ I can get is under $300 CAD on EBay.


Actually I had to look the USD cost up as I thought you were talking USD too







.

looks like Memory Express is taking over some of NCIX's old locations I see , at least out West...

Like KCDC I have only seen the Xeon used in Rendering machines , and most haven't been all that happy going that route overall....

the 5820K hasn't changed much in price since I got mine almost 2 yrs ago , best I've seen lately is NewEgg.ca.....$529 just watch the link as sometimes it shows at $586.00 on their site.

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117402CVF&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwordsCA-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwordsCA-PC-_-pla-_-Processors+-+Desktops-_-N82E16819117402CVF&gclid=CjwKCAiAvMPRBRBIEiwABuO6qUOBRsqthyd4Cp1fM6EqoBjIx0knMl29CnHAJPA7OZo980YgNpL4fxoCYJ0QAvD_BwE


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> @KedarWolf I would suggest you move on from X99. Go either X299 or X399. X99 has way too many dead CPU cases.


Hi,
One is too many but not at all explained as to why cpu's got killed
I had a corsair H110i gt die on me last weekend does that mean if it killed my cpu and mother board (which it didn't) the buggerman got me or is just a defect in the cpu cooler failed









Either way it's tough to simply blame x99 and it's bios for anyone elses bad luck with their cpu some how dying as something that is contagious
But any 5930k on newer bios for a different x series chip is something else
Once again 2101 bios for x99 seems fine and has been for some time now.


----------



## Desolutional

The dead CPUs were probably an overcurrent or overvoltage of some kind, luckily mine is still running fine after all this time. But yeah, Ryzen and Threadripper are fantastic platforms to upgrade to, if you look past the Dual Channel layout on Ryzen.


----------



## Streetdragon

Ryzen is nice. But i like to overclock for example. So its nothing for me atm. Hopefully Zen2 clocks better


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Apparently some of the 16XX series Xeons have an unlocked multiplier.
> 
> I'm trying to find out if this one does now.
> 
> E5-1660 SR0KN


a 12 cores cpu with decent oc capabilities could be very interesting.
the problems with the Xeon is that they have very low frequency and they are very weak in general purpose tasks.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> The dead CPUs were probably an overcurrent or overvoltage of some kind, luckily mine is still running fine after all this time. But yeah, Ryzen and Threadripper are fantastic platforms to upgrade to, if you look past the Dual Channel layout on Ryzen.


I am planning to upgrade to Volta from my two GTX980 Ti (I don't know if I will get GV104 or the big volta)
and I am considering to upgrade my 5930K that don't want to know to go past 4.2GHz with the AIO I have.

I'm tempted by threadripper but I will use this computer mostly for gaming and coding and threadripper doesn't seems to be the right choice.
Most people says that coding requires big CPU, it's not true, big CPU are needed in production use, in the development stage a good CPU is enough, this is true on pretty all kind of development. (java and nodejs code, for 1 instance of nodejs or one wildfly my 5930K is more than enough)

In any case I'm an hardware addicted, so a little upgrade is always welcomed.








X299 is the most stupid platform ever released so I would like to continue with my X99...

what would be an interesting upgrade for gaming considering two high end volta?

A 6900K?
6900K is an old CPU, why it cost like as new?


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I am planning to upgrade to Volta from my two GTX980 Ti (I don't know if I will get GV104 or the big volta)
> and I am considering to upgrade my 5930K that don't want to know to go past 4.2GHz with the AIO I have.
> 
> I'm tempted by threadripper but I will use this computer mostly for gaming and coding and threadripper doesn't seems to be the right choice.
> Most people says that coding requires big CPU, it's not true, big CPU are needed in production use, in the development stage a good CPU is enough, this is true on pretty all kind of development. (java and nodejs code, for 1 instance of nodejs or one wildfly my 5930K is more than enough)
> 
> In any case I'm an hardware addicted, so a little upgrade is always welcomed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X299 is the most stupid platform ever released so I would like to continue with my X99...
> 
> what would be an interesting upgrade for gaming considering two high end volta?
> 
> A 6900K?
> 6900K is an old CPU, why it cost like as new?


Look for 2nd hand 6950X. That is the only CPU worth upgrading to for X99


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Look for 2nd hand 6950X. That is the only CPU worth upgrading to for X99


you're right the price difference is not that big...
how 6950X overclock?
is it a good overclocker?


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> you're right the price difference is not that big...
> how 6950X overclock?
> is it a good overclocker?


I am not an extreme overclocker. My first 6950X died at 4.2GHz core 3.5GHz cache. But I suspect it was my ASUS board that killed the CPU.

On my 2nd and final 6950X. Running core OC only, again at 4.2GHz at 1.232V. It does gets hot pretty fast under heavy workload.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> I am not an extreme overclocker. My first 6950X died at 4.2GHz core 3.5GHz cache. But I suspect it was my ASUS board that killed the CPU.
> 
> On my 2nd and final 6950X. Running core OC only, again at 4.2GHz at 1.232V. It does gets hot pretty fast under heavy workload.


mmm. it seems that those CPUs costs like day launch.


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> mmm. it seems that those CPUs costs like day launch.


Just wait for Zen+ refresh of threadripper. You will have both high core count and high single thread GHz.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Just wait for Zen+ refresh of threadripper. You will have both high core count and high single thread GHz.


I thought the sockets stay the same for the Ryzen, or Threadripper variants?


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> The dead CPUs were probably an overcurrent or overvoltage of some kind, luckily mine is still running fine after all this time. But yeah, Ryzen and Threadripper are fantastic platforms to upgrade to, if you look past the Dual Channel layout on Ryzen.


My 5820K on Asus X99-Deluxe II is running fine at 4.3GHz. I have had it up to 4.8 but I don't push it that hard for 24/7, which is does run. Never had a problem with the CPU or the MOBO. I could not get my RAM kit past 3000 MHz though but that may just be my inexperience with RAM overclocking.


----------



## KedarWolf

I can get a 6850k that'll do 4.4GHZ at 1.36v but that's sub-par I believe, correct. It's $300 USD.

I would I do better with a 6800k in box new in a silicon lottery for $300 CAD? That's about $50 less CAD with USD exchange than the 6850k.

Also the 6800k I can get on Friday, the 6850k would be coming parcel post from the USA I think when I pay up front Friday from the overclock.net marketplace.

I'm thinking the 6800k just because it's basically a placeholder until I get the funds from a class action to build my 18 core 36 thread i9 beast.









Still, would a 6850k with CL14 3200 b-die RAM at 4.4GHZ perform better than my 5960x did at 4.7GHZ, 4.4 cache, 32000 13-14-13-25 1T?


----------



## xkm1948

Try not to OC cache with ASUS X99 on BWE. Pretty high risk of dead CPU.

Also, didn't you have warranty or Intel Tuning plan for your 5960X?


----------



## djgar

I've been OCing the cache forever, currently @ 3700 no problems. Just never use auto.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I can get a 6850k that'll do 4.4GHZ at 1.36v but that's sub-par I believe, correct. It's $300 USD.
> 
> I would I do better with a 6800k in box new in a silicon lottery for $300 CAD? That's about $50 less CAD with USD exchange than the 6850k.
> 
> Also the 6800k I can get on Friday, the 6850k would be coming parcel post from the USA I think when I pay up front Friday from the overclock.net marketplace.
> 
> I'm thinking the 6800k just because it's basically a placeholder until I get the funds from a class action to build my 18 core 36 thread i9 beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, would a 6850k with CL14 3200 b-die RAM at 4.4GHZ perform better than my 5960x did at 4.7GHZ, 4.4 cache, 32000 13-14-13-25 1T?


sounds like you found a couple of good deals , I have read that the 6800 , doesn't OC as well as a 5820k a few times but then again for now maybe OCing isn't that important for you? a working Computer is though.... though I am sure you can tune the crap out of it .

All this talk of dead CPU's is making me think I need to back off my new stable 4.5- 4.1C- 3200Ram OC just in case.... or buy a 6800k for backup







, I haven't seen any at that price though.

KB


----------



## xkm1948

People I would highly recommend you buy Intel's tuning plan. Essentially a deluxe and prolonged warranty.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> People I would highly recommend you buy Intel's tuning plan. Essentially a deluxe and prolonged warranty.


Did indeed, but the darned CPU refuses to die, even when the pump motor stopped working and things got rather steamy ...


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Did indeed, but the darned CPU refuses to die, even when the pump motor stopped working and things got rather steamy ...


You've got a keeper there for sure.

Long may (your) CPU live!


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> You've got a keeper there for sure.
> 
> Long may (your) CPU live!


And yours


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> sounds like you found a couple of good deals , I have read that the 6800 , doesn't OC as well as a 5820k a few times but then again for now maybe OCing isn't that important for you? a working Computer is though....
> KB


I killed my 5820k and moved to a 6800k a while back. I didn't have particularly good samples from either generation, but the 5820k clocked higher for the same voltage for sure. Running 4.3 @1.400 on the 6800k while the 5820k was 4.5 @1.38. Slight IPC improvements pretty much make them bench the same. I can take the RAM a bit tighter witth the 6800k though, so not a complete side grade.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> People I would highly recommend you buy Intel's tuning plan. Essentially a deluxe and prolonged warranty.


I initially thought this had to be purchased at the time of your CPU purchase, but looks like I'm wrong. Allows one return under this policy within the three year warranty.

Buying mine now. Thanks for reminding me about this.

Has anyone used it? What was the process during return? Says in the intel FAQ that the CPU needs to be returned to the vendor, but how do they know you have the Tuning Plan?

EDIT: Nevermind, found an old thread over it.. Seems that if you have the plan, and you complain to them of degradation in the chip, they will honor a replacement. Though, that was back in 2015.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I can get a 6850k that'll do 4.4GHZ at 1.36v but that's sub-par I believe, correct. It's $300 USD.
> 
> I would I do better with a 6800k in box new in a silicon lottery for $300 CAD? That's about $50 less CAD with USD exchange than the 6850k.
> 
> Also the 6800k I can get on Friday, the 6850k would be coming parcel post from the USA I think when I pay up front Friday from the overclock.net marketplace.
> 
> I'm thinking the 6800k just because it's basically a placeholder until I get the funds from a class action to build my 18 core 36 thread i9 beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, would a 6850k with CL14 3200 b-die RAM at 4.4GHZ perform better than my 5960x did at 4.7GHZ, 4.4 cache, 32000 13-14-13-25 1T?


Actually, according to the Asus broadwell-e overclocking guide only 20% of them will do 4.4 at 1.36v so it's s good chip

I trust the guy on the overclock.net marketplace tooas he lowered three price some for me.

Now to decide, brand new 6850k chip in box for $350 CAD, 5930k with warranty until July 2020 for $300 CAD or this decent 6950x that'll do 4.4GHZ.

The first two I can have Friday and I read some on the newer generation broadwell-e's perform better or a guaranteed good chip that'll take maybe a week to get here.

I think I'm willing to wait a week.


----------



## KedarWolf

false


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Now to decide, brand new 6950k chip in box for $350 CAD


Did you mean a 6850K?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Now to decide, brand new 6950k chip in box for $350 CAD
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean a 6850K?
Click to expand...

Yes, i did, was on my phone on the streetcar, typos come easy. :/


----------



## xkm1948

Dude you still have not answered the question. How did your 5960X die???


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Dude you still have not answered the question. How did your 5960X die???


Well, basically it would only boot at BIOS defaults after a BIOS flash at with XMP enabled on my motherboard (Strix X99 has a switch you flip) and the issue with that is instead of being 1.05v the VCCIO would be set on XMP at 1.256v. I flashed the Latest BIOS, enabled XMP to get it to boot, dead chip.









I've tried flashing older BIOS's, resetting the BIOS by jumper, removing the battery and resetting the jumper, when the boot fails and forcing it off with the power switch to fail, unplugging the PC and letting it sit five minutes, plugging it back in so the fail-safe BIOS defaults are enabled, trying XMP off and on, anything you can think of, chip is gone.









Good news is I sold locally a 1.2TB Intel 750 for decent pocket change and now am buying this weekend an 8700K and Asus ROG Strix Z370-F from a local store!









The timing couldn't have been better. Likely I should have haggled on the Intel 750 price but at this point, I needed the cash fast.









It's kind of timely, I'm over X99 anyways and am really looking forward to Z370 for a new experience!!









And yes, I'm getting the Intel Tuning Plan in case this happens again.









Edit: Meant Z370, fixed it. :/


----------



## xkm1948

Congratulations man! Z370 does seem a hella fun to overclock. And 6 core 12 threads is ample for most multitasking workloads!


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Well, basically it would only boot at BIOS defaults after a BIOS flash at with XMP enabled on my motherboard (Strix X99 has a switch you flip) and the issue with that is instead of being 1.05v the VCCIO would be set on XMP at 1.256v. I flashed the Latest BIOS, enabled XMP to get it to boot, dead chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried flashing older BIOS's, resetting the BIOS by jumper, removing the battery and resetting the jumper, when the boot fails and forcing it off with the power switch to fail, unplugging the PC and letting it sit five minutes, plugging it back in so the fail-safe BIOS defaults are enabled, trying XMP off and on, anything you can think of, chip is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news is I sold locally a 1.2TB Intel 750 for decent pocket change and now am buying this weekend an 8700K and Asus ROG Strix Z370-F from a local store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The timing couldn't have been better. Likely I should have haggled on the Intel 750 price but at this point, I needed the cash fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of timely, I'm over X99 anyways and am really looking forward to Z370 for a new experience!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I'm getting the Intel Tuning Plan in case this happens again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Meant Z370, fixed it. :/


No offense to intelligence here, but are you sure you didn't switch the overvoltage jumper instead of the xmp jumper? I have the same board...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> chip is gone.


So you are saying VCCIO at 1.25 is what killed the chip?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Well, basically it would only boot at BIOS defaults after a BIOS flash at with XMP enabled on my motherboard (Strix X99 has a switch you flip) and the issue with that is instead of being 1.05v the VCCIO would be set on XMP at 1.256v. I flashed the Latest BIOS, enabled XMP to get it to boot, dead chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried flashing older BIOS's, resetting the BIOS by jumper, removing the battery and resetting the jumper, when the boot fails and forcing it off with the power switch to fail, unplugging the PC and letting it sit five minutes, plugging it back in so the fail-safe BIOS defaults are enabled, trying XMP off and on, anything you can think of, chip is gone.


I wonder if that's how my 1st 5820K died on an Asus X99-A, symptoms sound identical ...thankfully both under warranty .... I guess your 5960 isn't under Warranty still?

I don't use the XMP switch at all on the X99A-II I have now....., I don't use XMP now at all as it sets 125 strap automatically here with 3000mhz ram.....

Like you I was over X99 quite a while back ( 5x MB and two CPUs will do that) ... been too many issues and there always seems like there is something going on.... is as though none of the Manufacturers ever really figured it out 100%. Budget dictates I maybe here a while though .......

KB.


----------



## KCDC

Anyone know if the chipset drivers for x99 are the most recent on the asus site? I've recently been getting the Attempted execute of noexecute memory BSOD randomly, usually at windows boot, and I'm trying to narrow down what drivers may be causing it. Hoping it's not my ram.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> Anyone know if the chipset drivers for x99 are the most recent on the asus site? I've recently been getting the Attempted execute of noexecute memory BSOD randomly, usually at windows boot, and I'm trying to narrow down what drivers may be causing it. Hoping it's not my ram.


I'd be surprised if they were , but then Latest is not always greatest...especially if you allow Windows Update to download and update Drivers.

Probably best to do a bit of research ...good place to start would be WinRaid , Fernando's Modified Drivers are usually pretty good....Not that Chipset Drivers are real Drivers , they are just INF files....

https://www.win-raid.com/t895f42-Intel-Chipset-Device-quot-Drivers-quot-INF-files.html


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So you are saying VCCIO at 1.25 is what killed the chip?


I was running 1.20V of VCCIO for a month without any issues, now I use 1.15V for daily usage for half a year, no problem. It helps the weak IMC on my 5820K get a little tighter timings. VCCIN over 2.00V can also kill the CPU from what I've read.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I was running 1.20V of VCCIO for a month without any issues, now I use 1.15V for daily usage for half a year, no problem. It helps the weak IMC on my 5820K get a little tighter timings. VCCIN over 2.00V can also kill the CPU from what I've read.


My 5820K is happy at the same settings as your's actually looking at that and your signature....the 1.15v in particular made a big difference with stability.


----------



## acquacow

VCCIO CPU, or VCCIO PCH?

DIP5 has my VCCIO CPU at 1.25 currently as an auto voltage... PCH is at 1.05.

Should I drop this down a tad and go manual on it?

CPU is a 5930k


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acquacow*
> 
> VCCIO CPU, or VCCIO PCH?
> 
> DIP5 has my VCCIO CPU at 1.25 currently as an auto voltage... PCH is at 1.05.
> 
> Should I drop this down a tad and go manual on it?
> 
> CPU is a 5930k


I now set all voltages manually to the default value after hearing of a few issues with Auto.... (but I am old school) .... except those I have bumped some eg CPU and PCH VCCIO eg.... from my Bios Text file...

PCH Core Voltage [1.05000]
PCH I/O Voltage [1.50000]
VCCIO CPU 1.05V Voltage [1.15000]
VCCIO PCH 1.05V Voltage [1.10000]

1.25 normally maybe a bit high ? , since it will/maybe higher under load....


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> you're right the price difference is not that big...
> how 6950X overclock?
> is it a good overclocker?


Hi,
Buddy of mine has one it will only go 4.5Mhz.on an AIO cooler
Custom loop maybe more.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I now set all voltages manually to the default value after hearing of a few issues with Auto.... (but I am old school) .... except those I have bumped some eg CPU and PCH VCCIO eg.... from my Bios Text file...
> 
> PCH Core Voltage [1.05000]
> PCH I/O Voltage [1.50000]
> *VCCIO CPU 1.05V Voltage [1.15000]
> VCCIO PCH 1.05V Voltage [1.10000]*
> 
> 1.25 normally maybe a bit high ? , since it will/maybe higher under load....


Hi,
Those seem more than would be needed but I'm sure you have your reasons


----------



## Desolutional

I'd suggest keeping both at the same voltage whatever you choose to set them to. Could go up to 1.20V when testing, I use 1.15V for daily use. Make sure you check if it does actually benefit your RAM, it helped me lower timings on my kit, but if it has no effect then there is no point in raising it beyond stock.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> Those seem more than would be needed but I'm sure you have your reasons


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I'd suggest keeping both at the same voltage whatever you choose to set them to. Could go up to 1.20V when testing, I use 1.15V for daily use. Make sure you check if it does actually benefit your RAM, it helped me lower timings on my kit, but if it has no effect then there is no point in raising it beyond stock.


I haven't done any real retesting since Bios 1201 or 1401 ie if it aint broke , don't fix it







but I am thinking I should now with KedarWolf's reported issue. He helped me get my Ram running at 3200 on the 100 Strap recently as I hadn't realised that this MB has a memory Hole at 2800 or 3000mhz on 100 Strap and I could never figure why it wouldn't boot on 100 Strap but did on 125 no issues, so I used that for the 1st year I owned it , so probably it is time to spend a few hours testing , since I am currently at 4500/4000c and should likely lower the OC and some voltages for 24/7 use.

KB.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah personally I haven't seen the need for more than 1.1 on VCCIO and SA at 1.05 that's why I thought they were a little high.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I haven't done any real retesting since Bios 1201 or 1401 ie if it aint broke , don't fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I am thinking I should now with KedarWolf's reported issue. He helped me get my Ram running at 3200 on the 100 Strap recently as I hadn't realised that this MB has a memory Hole at 2800 or 3000mhz on 100 Strap and I could never figure why it wouldn't boot on 100 Strap but did on 125 no issues, so I used that for the 1st year I owned it , so probably it is time to spend a few hours testing , since I am currently at 4500/4000c and should likely lower the OC and some voltages for 24/7 use.
> 
> KB.


*Note To Self :* Please Follow Your Own Advice









Made the mistake of lowering My OC a little and adjusting my Voltages last night, all seemed fine , went for Dinner , Computer went to Sleep and I could not get it out when I came back to check Email, so I had to do a Hard Shut Down, but it would not Boot after that just looped before the Bios even, spinning up , spinning down etc. This morning I had to mess around with USBFlashBack TWICE since it locked up again after trying to set Opt-Defaults+ My Raid Array the 1st Time , so second time I just set my OC up again as previously and it Booted thankfully .....thought I had Killed a 2nd CPU to tell the truth...wouldn't that be a beautiful Xmas Present....

KB.


----------



## Desolutional

You could have also used the MemOK! button if it was RAM related.









I had the same issue occur when I tried to reset everything in BIOS to stock, through the BIOS itself, I just reset the CMOS instead. The MemOK! button is a bit tricky though, the trick is to let it boot a few times before releasing it, at least that's what worked for me.

And remember. *Only change one setting at a time!*


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You could have also used the MemOK! button if it was RAM related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same issue occur when I tried to reset everything in BIOS to stock, through the BIOS itself, I just reset the CMOS instead. The MemOK! button is a bit tricky though, the trick is to let it boot a few times before releasing it, at least that's what worked for me.
> 
> And remember. *Only change one setting at a time!*


I did try MemOK actually ... still no go ..... as you say it usually works and forces a Boot to Bios , which I would of been happy with at that point, but perhaps you are right about the "letting it try to reboot 2-3 times with it held down" idea, as I think that worked in the past for me too, didn't think of it last night ... a couple of single Pushes didn't work this time....

trying to load the Opt. Defaults with just Raid turned on and another bootloop again had me really worried , same symptoms as when my 1st 5820K died....

M.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
If you can't get into bios
You can remove the cpu and reinstall and try it sort of resets it's self.


----------



## KedarWolf

Anyone in Canada check out this website.

https://www.softwarecity.ca/

I bought a Maximus X Formula motherboard from them and here is my email to them to their Customer Service.

"I ordered a motherboard from you yesterday. I had the shipping address postal code wrong, your sales department called me within 30 minutes minutes to correct this.

Also, you sent it Purolater with less than $10.00 shipping costs, I ordered it yesterday and it came today before Xmas Day.

Also, you were the only retailer that had the item in stock. Not even Canada Computers locally or newegg.ca had it.

And your price was below anyone else that had the motherboard advertised.

Thank you!"

Highly recommend them.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Anyone in Canada check out this website.
> 
> https://www.softwarecity.ca/
> 
> I bought a Maximus X Formula motherboard from them and here is my email to them to their Customer Service.
> 
> "I ordered a motherboard from you yesterday. I had the shipping address postal code wrong, your sales department called me within 30 minutes minutes to correct this.
> 
> Also, you sent it Purolater with less than $10.00 shipping costs, I ordered it yesterday and it came today before Xmas Day.
> 
> Also, you were the only retailer that had the item in stock. Not even Canada Computers locally or newegg.ca had it.
> 
> And your price was below anyone else that had the motherboard advertised.
> 
> Thank you!"
> 
> Highly recommend them.


Thanks KedarWolf I will definitely have a look , I was checking out Memory Express now NCIX seems to be failing.

KB.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> If you can't get into bios
> You can remove the cpu and reinstall and try it sort of resets it's self.


A CMOS reset and capacitor discharge does the same thing and you don't have to mess about with repasting lol


----------



## JMTH

Edit, oops wrong thread, moved it! Sorry lol


----------



## SpeedyIV

I am having a strange problem with my Asus X99-Deluxe II rig. Twice in the last few days, I have lost video. Both times I was not physically at the computer. First time I was at work trying to access with Team Viewer and could not get it to connect. When I got home, I had no video and it would not successfully boot. I forget the boot code it got stuck on but it meant no console found (no GPU). When I got into it, the GPU (Asus R9-290X) fans were not spinning but the little LED power lights mounted by each of the power molex connectors on the GPU were lit green. Also, none of the LED strips plugged into the MOBO were lit.These usually light up as soon as the power switch is pushed.

I swapped in another GPU - no change. I moved the GPU from PCiE slot 1, to 3 - no change. Then I tried PCiE slot 4 and upon power-up the fans on the GPU started spinning, and the LEDs worked. I booted into the BIOS and checked everything having anything to do with PCiE power management and configuration - all OK. Reset CMOS just to be sure. Put the GPU back in PCiE slot 1 and it booted right up. It ran fine for several days.

Last night my son got on for a late night gaming session. He was playing CS-GO which was pushing the GPU pretty hard. It went dark mid-game. He tried to reboot it but it would not work. He gave up and shut it down (rather than risk waking me). When I checked it - same thing. No GPU fans, no MOBO powered LED strips, no video (although this time it was making it all the way to boot code AA which means all good). Moved the GPU to slot 3 - nothing. Moved it to slot 4 - fans spin, LED strips work, boot up fine (though running at x8). Moved it back to slot 1 - all works fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## JMTH

Try increasing your VCCIO pch up a little. My deluxe ii was having video problems like that and the boost to the pch seemed to fix it.
I was also having problems getting anything including the bios to show the VCCSA so I ended up rma'ing the board and buying a RVE10. So far smooth sailing with the new mb.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Thanks. I'll try that. Right now BIOS is at defaults from CMOS reset. It is really strange. The GPU card has 2 fans on it. When it dies, the fans do not spin. And the LED strip I have plugged into the MOBO AURA port are also out. As soon as I move the GPU to PCIE slot 4 and reboot, it starts working. Then I can put it back in slot 1 and reboot and it works fine again. And the LED strip works again. I have no idea how the LED strip relates to the GPU but when one stops working so does the other. It's bizarre. GPU power cables ftom the PSU are fine. There are little green power LEDs on the card right next to the Molex power connectors - they stay lit.

The GPU fan speed is controllable through software and they stop spinning when the failure happens. I think that is a hint about what is going wrong. That and the LED strip plugged into the MOBO AURA port. I haven't tried putting the GPU in PCIE slot 5 because there is no physical way to do that with a 2 slot wide GPU because all the headers at the bottom of the MOBO are in the way. It's a stupid design by ASUS IMHO. The clearance between PCIE slot 5 and those headers make that slot basically useless, but I digress.


----------



## Kbird

Hi , Hope everyone is enjoying the New Year









Just wondering if anyone has run into the QUOTA_UNDERFLOW BSOD before and knows any fixes ...it is a new one for me , but I am wondering if running my 3000 mhz / 1.35v Ram at 3200/ 1.4v is possibly the culprit?

That or my 5820K CPU is slowly giving up the ghost perhaps?

Thanks for your thoughts....

KB.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi , Hope everyone is enjoying the New Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has run into the QUOTA_UNDERFLOW BSOD before and knows any fixes ...it is a new one for me , but I am wondering if running my 3000 mhz / 1.35v Ram at 3200/ 1.4v is possibly the culprit?
> 
> That or my 5820K CPU is slowly giving up the ghost perhaps?
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts....
> 
> KB.


Update drivers, remove legacy components and try sfc and dism. If those dont find anything then look at your RAM. Hopefully it's a driver misconfigure. How well did you stress test your RAM?


----------



## Gambit74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi , Hope everyone is enjoying the New Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has run into the QUOTA_UNDERFLOW BSOD before and knows any fixes ...it is a new one for me , but I am wondering if running my 3000 mhz / 1.35v Ram at 3200/ 1.4v is possibly the culprit?
> 
> That or my 5820K CPU is slowly giving up the ghost perhaps?
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts....
> 
> KB.


I'm sure you know the answer to this..... Try running your RAM at stock and see if the error continues.

I have a lot of love for my 5820, it's spent the last 4hrs in game, oc'd to 4ghz and got to a max of 48.5c with a Noctua push pull H100i set-up, max fan speed 902rpm(near silent).


----------



## sblantipodi

Will X99 motherboards receive the firmware update for the Spectre Windows patch?

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/how-to-check-and-update-windows-systems-for-the-meltdown-and-spectre-cpu-flaws/


----------



## sblantipodi

the latest windows 10 update for Spectre and Meltdown broked my AiSuite...
It doesn't start anymore.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> the latest windows 10 update for Spectre and Meltdown broked my AiSuite...
> It doesn't start anymore.


Hi,
Try the beta release version
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?98800


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
It pains me I'll eventually have to update my bios from 2101 to get these crap security hole fixed









Might need someone to post some of their power settings so my 5930k doesn't get suicided


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Update drivers, remove legacy components and try sfc and dism. If those dont find anything then look at your RAM. Hopefully it's a driver misconfigure. How well did you stress test your RAM?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gambit74*
> 
> I'm sure you know the answer to this..... Try running your RAM at stock and see if the error continues.
> 
> I have a lot of love for my 5820, it's spent the last 4hrs in game, oc'd to 4ghz and got to a max of 48.5c with a Noctua push pull H100i set-up, max fan speed 902rpm(near silent).


Thanks Guys . I stress tested the Ram with Puppy_Linux per KedarWolf's instructions but admittedly only for an hr or two ( and the Windows Boot Memory Test, XTU , RealBench etc) . On 100 Strap I need to run it at 3200 as there is a Memory-Hole from 2666-3200mhz and the Computer wont Boot at any setting between them. I can run it at 3000 at 1.36 on the 125 Strap though and di that for the 1st 18 months I own it till seeing KedarWolf's advice to run at 3200mhz.

I have not done sfc or dism yet , but I rolled the OS back with Macrium Reflect last night to see if I have caught some Malware or something like that , that is currently undetected. I generally do my Own driver Updates , so I don't think it is anything WinUpdate has changed , but I am trying a different ASMedia USB Driver this week , and have had issues with the Nvidia 388 Series of Drivers in several Programs but 382.05 still seems the most Stable and is as Fast as the 388 Series on my 980Ti, but I am trying 388.71 currently.

KB.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Will X99 motherboards receive the firmware update for the Spectre Windows patch?
> 
> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/how-to-check-and-update-windows-systems-for-the-meltdown-and-spectre-cpu-flaws/


Thanks for the Heads Up ... sounds like ASUS will have no choice to update Bios's , but who knows how long it will take with the number of motherboards they have on the market.

Lots of hoops to jump through just to check this though , especially for the non-techie out there









But I just found this small program on TechNet that does the Checks for you , see the attachment .....

KB.

SpeculationControlEXE.zip 14k .zip file


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> It pains me I'll eventually have to update my bios from 2101 to get these crap security hole fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need someone to post some of their power settings so my 5930k doesn't get suicided


Well damn someone is gonna be forced to update BIOS.

OR you know, just switch to Threadripper.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Will X99 motherboards receive the firmware update for the Spectre Windows patch?
> 
> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/how-to-check-and-update-windows-systems-for-the-meltdown-and-spectre-cpu-flaws/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Will X99 motherboards receive the firmware update for the Spectre Windows patch?
> 
> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/how-to-check-and-update-windows-systems-for-the-meltdown-and-spectre-cpu-flaws/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Heads ... sounds like ASUS will have no choice to update Bios's , but who knows how long it will take with the number of motherboards they have on the market.
> 
> Lots of hoops to jump through just to check this though , especially for the non-techie out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I just found this small program on TechNet that does the Checks for you , see the attachment .....
> 
> KB.
> 
> SpeculationControlEXE.zip 14k .zip file
Click to expand...

+ Rep to both of you for this. Really want to stay on the top side of that hole.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> + Rep to both of you for this. Really want to stay on the top side of that hole.


My systems didn't have the MS update yet for some reason even though my Anti-Virus (Avast) is updated , so I got it off the M$ Catalog Site here :

http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB4056892

or more info here too:

https://www.tenforums.com/windows-10-news/101607-cumulative-update-kb4056892-windows-10-v1709-build-16299-192-a.html

Now we need the Bois Updates....

KB.


----------



## djgar

I'd been following this in Ten Forums - my Kaspersky KIS was ready and checking the updater it wasn't happening but decided to wait it out. It then triggered yesterday. No problems with the Windows update and BIOS 1801 in my Strix Gaming.


----------



## sblantipodi

Asus created a list of the boards who already get the support.

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_151539801766512&key=942623bb56b8a57a0f6a6ac786049e96&libId=jc5wuhrw0100pdnh000MAmtsd9l96lptz&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1635170%2Fasus-x299-motherboard-series-official-support-thread%2F1560%23post_26537020&v=1&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.asus.com%2FNews%2FV5urzYAT6myCC1o2%3F_ga%3D2.240287680.2137326284.1515260137-1218765459.1511023585&title=ASUS%20X299%20Motherboard%20Series%20-%20Official%20Support%20Thread&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.asus.com%2FNews%2FV5urzYAT6myCC1o2%3F_ga%3D2.240287680.2137326284.1515260137-1218765459.1511023585


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Asus created a list of the boards who already get the support.
> 
> http://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_151539801766512&key=942623bb56b8a57a0f6a6ac786049e96&libId=jc5wuhrw0100pdnh000MAmtsd9l96lptz&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1635170%2Fasus-x299-motherboard-series-official-support-thread%2F1560%23post_26537020&v=1&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.asus.com%2FNews%2FV5urzYAT6myCC1o2%3F_ga%3D2.240287680.2137326284.1515260137-1218765459.1511023585&title=ASUS%20X299%20Motherboard%20Series%20-%20Official%20Support%20Thread&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.asus.com%2FNews%2FV5urzYAT6myCC1o2%3F_ga%3D2.240287680.2137326284.1515260137-1218765459.1511023585


Is this supposed to be boards with the exploits fixed in BIOS?

When I check on my Maximus X Formula says it's not patched.

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/how-to-check-and-update-windows-systems-for-the-meltdown-and-spectre-cpu-flaws/?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


----------



## Streetdragon

more i read over Meltdown and Spectre i get more and more scared. Want the bios update too^^


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> more i read over Meltdown and Spectre i get more and more scared. Want the bios update too^^


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/16020_20#post_26537055

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/16020_20#post_26537072

See these two posts if you want to check if the exploits are patched and the second to manually download the Windows updates to patch them.

Be sure to Rep +1 them.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> more i read over Meltdown and Spectre i get more and more scared. Want the bios update too^^


Hi,
Here's the board and bios # list
https://www.asus.com/News/V5urzYAT6myCC1o2?_ga=2.240287680.2137326284.1515260137-1218765459.1511023585


----------



## DanBr

are other boards being added?
I have an ASUS X99-A/USB 3.1 LGA 2011-v3
thanks
dan


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> Here's the board and bios # list
> https://www.asus.com/News/V5urzYAT6myCC1o2?_ga=2.240287680.2137326284.1515260137-1218765459.1511023585


already saw it. im not on the list... maybe i fold a cap with silver foil and place it on my rig till my board gets a update


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanBr*
> 
> are other boards being added?
> I have an ASUS X99-A/USB 3.1 LGA 2011-v3
> thanks
> dan


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> already saw it. im not on the list... maybe i fold a cap with silver foil and place it on my rig till my board gets a update


Hi,
On x99 I've always had to rename the cap file to my mother board I'm sure yall have also in the past so I doubt it will be any different this time around
But yes odd to say the least a lot of x99 are not listed :/

The sky is not falling no threats are in the wild to exploit either security holes.


----------



## DanBr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> On x99 I've always had to rename the cap file to my mother board I'm sure yall have also in the past so I doubt it will be any different this time around
> But yes odd to say the least a lot of x99 are not listed :/
> 
> The sky is not falling no threats are in the wild to exploit either security holes.


could you explain or give example on how or what you rename the cap file to?
thanks
dan


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanBr*
> 
> could you explain or give example on how or what you rename the cap file to?
> thanks
> dan


Hi,
For my x99 sabertooth it was X99ST.CAP
Your manual will state what yours should be renamed too.


----------



## xkm1948

Wait, so my TUF X99 is not on there. Does it mean ASUS is not planning to fix it?


----------



## DanBr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> For my x99 sabertooth it was X99ST.CAP
> Your manual will state what yours should be renamed too.


but was your MB on the list, or are you saying that you can rename a cap file so you can update a MB that is not on the list??
dan


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
When asus shows a new bios here for me I'll download it
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X99/HelpDesk_Download/

The list I posted bios version is way off for the boards it does show is 1901
We are well past 1901
Newest from 12-1-2017 is 3801 new one might be 3901


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> Here's the board and bios # list
> https://www.asus.com/News/V5urzYAT6myCC1o2?_ga=2.240287680.2137326284.1515260137-1218765459.1511023585


Well, that list is not correct - I have BIOS 1801 on my Strix, not 1901 which isn't out, and update kb4056892 installed no problems on it's own a couple of days ago.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Well, that list is not correct - I have BIOS 1801 on my Strix, not 1901 which isn't out, and update kb4056892 installed no problems on it's own a couple of days ago.


Hi,
A couple of the versions don't make much sense but the one you referred to does point to another version for you coming.
Asus running slow posting them for each board on their website is all

Windows update well that's just MS pushing an update nothing new there 10 always does that new bios is needed first that I've read for the patch to actually work right.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> A couple of the versions don't make much sense but the one you referred to does point to another version for you coming.
> Asus running slow posting them for each board on their website is all
> 
> Windows update well that's just MS pushing an update nothing new there 10 always does that new bios is needed first that I've read for the patch to actually work right.


I get you, but at least it's ready for the patched BIOS when it comes out. Some people seem reluctant to downoad the Windows update but the only problem to install it seems to be from some AV software not being ready. Why would it not work regardless of which came first as long as they're both on?


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I get you, but at least it's ready for the patched BIOS when it comes out. Some people seem reluctant to downoad the Windows update but the only problem to install it seems to be from some AV software not being ready. Why would it not work regardless of which came first as long as they're both on?


Hi,
Yep not sure but AV is indeed another moving part








https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/how-to-check-and-update-windows-systems-for-the-meltdown-and-spectre-cpu-flaws/


----------



## djgar

I just went through this process to check my system's situation:

https://www.tenforums.com/windows-10-news/101702-windows-client-guidance-against-speculative-execution-vulnerabilities.html?s=d493d8e35e0b4d9c916439a043618191

And sure enough, the power shell commands tell me Windows software is ready but needs the BIOS update.

So we await for Asus to deliver.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> already saw it. im not on the list... maybe i fold a cap with silver foil and place it on my rig till my board gets a update


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I just went through this process to check my system's situation:
> 
> https://www.tenforums.com/windows-10-news/101702-windows-client-guidance-against-speculative-execution-vulnerabilities.html?s=d493d8e35e0b4d9c916439a043618191
> 
> And sure enough, the power shell commands tell me Windows software is ready but needs the BIOS update.
> 
> So we await for Asus to deliver.



















In win-7 I'm using mbam premium no telling if they are going to be able to add the reg entry or not ?


----------



## Kbird

https://www.tenforums.com/windows-10-news/101702-windows-client-guidance-against-speculative-execution-vulnerabilities.html?s=d493d8e35e0b4d9c916439a043618191

If you use the File I posted you don't need to use PowerShell per the post above ( and perhaps have to apply updates to it ) someone On MicroSoft's TechNet Site made the Script into a .exe so it runs on its Own.

it's in this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/16020#post_26536693

according to this list Malwarebytes has fixed it their end already as has AVAST....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/184wcDt9I9TUNFFbsAVLpzAtckQxYiuirADzf3cL42FQ/htmlview?usp=sharing&sle=true

And NO changing the Bios File Name does not mean it fixes this Issue......you need to change it so you can flash it with USB BIOS FLASHBACK , with a USB 2 Drive.
the name is in your manual as each MB has a different one ...or maybe on one of these FAQ pages if you aren't familiar with the process....
https://www.asus.com/US/support/FAQ/1012267
https://www.asus.com/US/support/FAQ/1013998
https://www.asus.com/US/support/FAQ/1030124
https://www.asus.com/US/support/FAQ/1033474
.

KB.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> If you use the File I posted you don't need to use PowerShell ( and perhaps have to apply updates to it ) someone On TechNet made the Script into a .exe so it runs on its Own.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/16020#post_26536693
> 
> according to this list Malwarebytes has fixed it their end already as has AVAST....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/184wcDt9I9TUNFFbsAVLpzAtckQxYiuirADzf3cL42FQ/htmlview?usp=sharing&sle=true
> 
> And NO changing the Bios File Name does not mean it fixes this Issue......you need to change it so you can flash it with USB BIOS FLASHBACK , with a USB 2 Drive.
> the name is in your manual as each MB has a different one ...or maybe on one of these FAQ pages if you aren't familiar with the process....
> https://www.asus.com/US/support/FAQ/1012267
> https://www.asus.com/US/support/FAQ/1013998
> https://www.asus.com/US/support/FAQ/1030124
> https://www.asus.com/US/support/FAQ/1033474
> KB.


I'm fine with PowerShell, and try not to rely on third persons for fixes, just my way of dealing with things. And yes, changing the BIOS file name will not make it work differently, it will just let the BIOS be updated. The fix will work when the BIOS and OS are both the proper version.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm fine with PowerShell, and try not to rely on third persons for fixes, just my way of dealing with things. And I never said changing a BIOS name fixed anything, in fact never mentioned it at all.


None of above was aimed at you being a PowerUser and conversant with all this info.... but many here aren't apparently. Just my bad way of posting it up.

Now edited so it is seen as a general comment on these issues not at you personally , you just happened to quote the link provided so it was easy for me to use too.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/16020_20#post_26537055
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/16020_20#post_26537072
> 
> See these two posts if you want to check if the exploits are patched and the second to manually download the Windows updates to patch them.
> 
> Be sure to Rep +1 them.


I am the one who posted that posts








Yes, we need BIOS update for Spectre


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In win-7 I'm using mbam premium no telling if they are going to be able to add the reg entry or not ?


Just an FYI, windows can run a different microcode than the version loaded in bios.. . and this very common tho most users do not check their bios and OS version of the MC.
mbam has already push out the reg key fix.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/184wcDt9I9TUNFFbsAVLpzAtckQxYiuirADzf3cL42FQ/htmlview?sle=true#gid=0


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just an FYI, windows can run a different microcode than the version loaded in bios.. . and this very common tho most users do not check their bios and OS version of the MC.
> mbam has already push out the reg key fix.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/184wcDt9I9TUNFFbsAVLpzAtckQxYiuirADzf3cL42FQ/htmlview?sle=true#gid=0


Hi,
Thanks yeah Kbird posted a similar doc









Asus is pretty much the last holdup with bios updates then
I'm in no hurry although I've already made system images in win-7 and did load the January round of updates didn't think MS already released these patches yet till Jan. 9th
Win-10 I haven't touched in a while.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> None of above was aimed at you being a PowerUser and conversant with all this info.... but many here aren't apparently. Just my bad way of posting it up , will edit it now......


As long as it's clear, no problem


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> As long as it's clear, no problem


Original post edited earlier this morning.....

Edit or delete your post quoting mine if desired.....

KB


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Original post edited earlier this morning.....
> 
> Edit or delete your post quoting mine if desired.....
> 
> KB


Desired and done


----------



## Kbird

ASUS has released some more News On MeltDown and Spectre , not the greatest but something.... no love for X99 though

https://www.asus.com/News/YQ3Cr4OYKdZTwnQK


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> ASUS has released some more News On MeltDown and Spectre
> 
> https://www.asus.com/News/YQ3Cr4OYKdZTwnQK


still no bios update for X99 mobos


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> still no bios update for X99 mobos


No







.... I was just editing that in above









I found it over on TenForums in this post about ALL Brands

https://www.tenforums.com/windows-10-news/102025-protect-your-windows-devices-against-spectre-meltdown.html


----------



## UNOE

I tried for a few days to post with negative offset core voltage on latest x99 Strix bios. It finally posted and said positive .9999 and core voltage said 1.89 or something core voltage. Very scary so seems any negative offset core voltage set changes to positive max offset. Very scary stuff here.

Does anyone know is this only the new bios that does this?


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I tried for a few days to post with negative offset core voltage on latest x99 Strix bios. It finally posted and said positive .9999 and core voltage said 1.89 or something core voltage. Very scary so seems any negative offset core voltage set changes to positive max offset. Very scary stuff here.
> 
> Does anyone know is this only the new bios that does this?


Hi,
Largest offset mode I've used is -0.175 which translated into about 1.3v
What were you setting it as ?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> Largest offset mode I've used is -0.175 which translated into about 1.3v
> What were you setting it as ?


Have you tried latest bios? I was only trying 0.010 negative. I can boot fine at any positive offset. All negative offsets fail to post except one time when I hit 1.8v (on core) and don't really want to try it again.

Setting Core voltage offsets


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Have you tried latest bios? I was only trying 0.010 negative. I can boot fine at any positive offset. All negative offsets fail to post except one time when I hit 1.8v (on core) and don't really want to try it again.
> 
> Setting Core voltage offsets


Hi,
Oops nope I was wrong it was +0.175 not negative and that was for all core 4.5 & 4.6 too my bad









No I'm still on 2101 since I'm still using a 5930k
Unless asus releases a new bios for the new security holes I'm guessing I'll stay on 2101


----------



## xkm1948

3801 TUF X99 rocking -0.05mv offset. Perfectly stable for a 4.2GHz OC (final vcore under load is 1.232V


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Wow if the new bios equals 4.2 stable I'll stick with 4.5 stable on 2101


----------



## sblantipodi

very nice video for X99 owners.


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> Wow if the new bios equals 4.2 stable I'll stick with 4.5 stable on 2101


Well a 4.2GHz 10core is quite different from a 4.5GHz 6core


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Well a 4.2GHz 10core is quite different from a 4.5GHz 6core


Hi,
I'm 4.6 everyday on my 7900x









6950 tops out at 4.5 I hear from a friend.


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - and the 7900X needs to run 4.6 to keep pace with a 6950X at 4.4.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> very nice video for X99 owners.


His video on Meltdown slow downs doesn't look good for NVME Drives either.... though I haven't tested myself....






Edit: it would seem he was right ... my 960 EVO results.....


----------



## con6r

Ok so a while back I went on this thread asking for tips on how to fix my bluetooth on an X99 Deluxe (I not II). I have the bluetooth device enabled in the BIOS and since updating to the Windows 10 Fall Creators Update, Device manager now recognizes that I have a bluetooth controller. However, the driver is not enabled because it is complaining that the bluetooth controller is disconnected. Can anyone help?


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - and the 7900X needs to run 4.6 to keep pace with a 6950X at 4.4.


Hi,
I hadn't noticed the cpu he was using at first until after i quoted
We were originally speaking about 5930k's @UNOE was asking about

Comparing a stable 6950 to a 5930 is sort of silly don't you think








So I threw down my everyday clock for my 7900 stable in irony 10 core to 10 core

For the record I believe 4.8 would be needed to push past a 4.5 6950 lol not 4.6


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Ok so a while back I went on this thread asking for tips on how to fix my bluetooth on an X99 Deluxe (I not II). I have the bluetooth device enabled in the BIOS and since updating to the Windows 10 Fall Creators Update, Device manager now recognizes that I have a bluetooth controller. However, the driver is not enabled because it is complaining that the bluetooth controller is disconnected. Can anyone help?


Hi,
Did you install the drivers or did windows 10 do it automatically ?


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> Did you install the drivers or did windows 10 do it automatically ?


Windows did it automatically


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> Windows did it automatically


Hi,
I get the drivers from asus and install them
Turn off driver updates in win-10
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/15989-turn-off-device-driver-automatic-installation-windows-10-a.html

https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/48277-enable-disable-driver-updates-windows-update-windows-10-a.html


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> His video on Meltdown slow downs doesn't look good for NVME Drives either.... though I haven't tested myself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: it would seem he was right ... my 960 EVO results.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have the Windows update but I've gone from ~2800 to ~2770 in my 950 PRO, over a few months. I have seen a similar dramatic decrease however if I OC my BCLK over 100.


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> I get the drivers from asus and install them
> Turn off driver updates in win-10
> https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/15989-turn-off-device-driver-automatic-installation-windows-10-a.html
> 
> https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/48277-enable-disable-driver-updates-windows-update-windows-10-a.html


There are several drivers listed on the Asus page. Which one should I use?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have the Windows update but I've gone from ~2800 to ~2770 in my 950 PRO, over a few months. I have seen a similar dramatic decrease however if I OC my BCLK over 100.


Hmmmmm , now you have me thinking...maybe I was still on 125 Strap when I got it , now on 100 Strap since I can now boot my memory at 3200.

I do remember thinking at the time I got it, that it was close to Samsung's posted specs , Samsung hasn't posted a new Driver yet AFAIK so fingers crossed it is faster....

KB


----------



## JMTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I have the Windows update but I've gone from ~2800 to ~2770 in my 950 PRO, over a few months. I have seen a similar dramatic decrease however if I OC my BCLK over 100.


If your BCLK is below ~99.8 or above ~100.2 will make the m.2 go into gen2 mode. That's why it slowes down so much.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMTH*
> 
> If your BCLK is below ~99.8 or above ~100.2 will make the m.2 go into gen2 mode. That's why it slowes down so much.


Wonder if there's any way to block that behavior - not very generous on their part.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> His video on Meltdown slow downs doesn't look good for NVME Drives either.... though I haven't tested myself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: it would seem he was right ... my 960 EVO results.....


3 months with a patch ? What patch?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> I hadn't noticed the cpu he was using at first until after i quoted
> We were originally speaking about 5930k's @UNOE was asking about
> 
> Comparing a stable 6950 to a 5930 is sort of silly don't you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I threw down my everyday clock for my 7900 stable in irony 10 core to 10 core
> 
> For the record I believe 4.8 would be needed to push past a 4.5 6950 lol not 4.6


lol - i was kidding... sorry.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> *Windows did it automatically*


oops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> There are several drivers listed on the Asus page. Which one should I use?


the most recent or the one with the same release date as the bios date... for the bios you are using.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Wonder if there's any way to block that behavior - not very generous on their part.


I've heard this before, if you send the PEG/DMI off 100-ish the NVMe driver gets confused and drops a gen is my understanding. On new(er) platforms where PEG/DMI is independent from BCLK, I've not seen this (and have not had a need to b-clock on x99, except for brief benching and the like).


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3 months with a patch ? What patch?
> lol - i was kidding... sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops.
> the most recent or the one with the same release date as the bios date... for the bios you are using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard this before, if you send the PEG/DMI off 100-ish the NVMe driver gets confused and drops a gen is my understanding. On new(er) platforms where PEG/DMI is independent from BCLK, I've not seen this (and have not had a need to b-clock on x99, except for brief benching and the like).


I've upped my BCLK at times to get a higher DRAM clock without raising the CPU clock by lowering the multiplier.

The fun part of OC exploration







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I've upped my BCLK at times to get a higher DRAM clock without raising the CPU clock by lowering the multiplier.
> 
> The fun part of OC exploration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol - yeah - I recall you running off the reservation.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - yeah - I recall you running off the reservation.


The big dilemma - do I make AIDA mem bench or Cinebench look better for 24/7 stable?

Currently going the Cinebench route


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> The big dilemma - do I make AIDA mem bench or Cinebench look better for 24/7 stable?
> 
> Currently going the Cinebench route


Hi,
Cinebench gets boring
Try Blender rendering demp files
BMW and Classroom








https://www.blender.org/download/demo-files/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> There are several drivers listed on the Asus page. Which one should I use?


Hi,
I believe Jpmboy suggestion is a good one









http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/16080_20#post_26548745


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMTH*
> 
> If your BCLK is below ~99.8 or above ~100.2 will make the m.2 go into gen2 mode. That's why it slowes down so much.


I have only tested at 100 and 125 since the MicroSoft Meltdown Patch KB4056892, and both results are about the same ( within testing variation?) and both are slower in certain areas than the test I did when I bought it about 3 months ago (Oct) to make sure it was configured correctly, it was done at 125 too . Wish I had your results Djgar , unless there is something else going on? the Samsung Driver has been updated since then 2.2 to 2.3 are you on 2.3 too?

125 in Oct

125 today

100 today


KB.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> Cinebench gets boring
> Try Blender rendering demp files
> BMW and Classroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.blender.org/download/demo-files/


I only do it to get a relative number quickly between tweaks - not for entertainment








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I have only tested at 100 and 125 since the MicroSoft Meltdown Patch KB4056892, and both results are about the same ( within testing variation?) and both are slower in certain areas than the test I did when I bought it about 3 months ago (Oct) to make sure it was configured correctly, it was done at 125 too . Wish I had your results Djgar , unless there is something else going on? the Samsung Driver has been updated since then 2.2 to 2.3 are you on 2.3 too?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 125 in Oct
> 
> 125 today
> 
> 100 today
> 
> 
> 
> KB.


Is that strap or actual BCLK?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> Is that strap or actual BCLK?


I set both either to 125 or 100 and "initial BCLK" the same as well usually. Are you using the Samsung 2.3 NVME Driver ? I don't use Magician or Rapid Mode

If it is not the Meltdown patch then the only other thing I can think of, is that it is using x2 not x4 but I don't know why or how to check it as there is noting in the Bios about the .m2 Drive.

thanks for your help.....

M.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I set both either to 125 or 100 and "initial BCLK" the same as well usually. Are you using the Samsung 2.3 NVME Driver ? I don't use Magician or Rapid Mode
> 
> If it is not the Meltdown patch then the only other thing I can think of, is that it is using x2 not x4 but I don't know why or how to check it as there is noting in the Bios about the .m2 Drive.
> 
> thanks for your help.....
> 
> M.


I use Magician only to check for firmware updates, since they no longer show the 950 PRO in the website, not very nice of them. And yes I'm using driver 2.3.

Cheers!


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I use Magician only to check for firmware updates, since they no longer show the 950 PRO in the website, not very nice of them. And yes I'm using driver 2.3.
> 
> Cheers!


does it show the PCie Speed ? I didn't want to install it just for that , but so far no luck online trying to find out how to check or test.

Maybe I have an NVME overheating issue and it is throttling? , think I have read about that before ?


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> does it show the PCie Speed ? I didn't want to install it just for that , but so far no luck online trying to find out how to check or test.
> 
> Maybe I have an NVME overheating issue and it is throttling? , think I have read about that before ?


It shows the interface as PCIe Gen. 3 x 4


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I have only tested at 100 and 125 since the MicroSoft Meltdown Patch KB4056892, and both results are about the same ( within testing variation?) and both are slower in certain areas than the test I did when I bought it about 3 months ago (Oct) to make sure it was configured correctly, it was done at 125 too . Wish I had your results Djgar , unless there is something else going on? the Samsung Driver has been updated since then 2.2 to 2.3 are you on 2.3 too?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 125 in Oct
> 
> 125 today
> 
> 100 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KB.


What firmware are you running on the Samsung NVME drive? Their latest release has been wreaking havoc. Version 3B6QCXP7 has been causing stuttering and freezes. It's a nightmare on the Samsung forum.

https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/forums/v3_1/forumtopicpage/board-id/memoryandstorage/thread-id/873/page/1


----------



## sblantipodi

where is the firmware update for Metldown and Spectre?
MSI just released it, Asus why you not?


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> where is the firmware update for Metldown and Spectre?
> MSI just released it, Asus why you not?


Hi,
Probably P.O'ed they have to release another bios since they did 12/1/17








X299's was 12/10/17


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> It shows the interface as PCIe Gen. 3 x 4


*Thanks guess I'll have to install it to check*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> What firmware are you running on the Samsung NVME drive? Their latest release has been wreaking havoc. Version 3B6QCXP7 has been causing stuttering and freezes. It's a nightmare on the Samsung forum.
> 
> https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/forums/v3_1/forumtopicpage/board-id/memoryandstorage/thread-id/873/page/1


Mine is an EVO not a Pro so is using FW 2B7QCXE7 which is the Latest I beleive. thanks for the info...

Edit: it seems there is one for the EVO too, it is not posted to the main support site which I checked though, only on the Forums at :
https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/Memory-Storage/New-960-EVO-FW-3B7QCXE7-Available/td-p/213624

not sure I want it though









KB


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> *Thanks guess I'll have to install it to check*
> Mine is an EVO not a Pro so is using FW 2B7QCXE7 which is the Latest I beleive. thanks for the info...
> 
> KB


It's an unzip and use installation - not a full-blown Windows install, so it's nice and clean


----------



## SpeedyIV

Dunno if this affects EVO. My 960 Pro is running 2B6QCP7, and it says latest version. Perhaps they modified Magician to NOT recommend update to 3B6QCXP7 which is the version causing problems. Evidently, one can NOT roll back. The people who updated to 3B6QCXP7 are not very happy. I would suggest not updating any Samsing M.2 drive firmware until this issue resolves.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> It's an unzip and use installation - not a full-blown Windows install, so it's nice and clean


Hmmmmm , that ain't the version ( 5.1?) I just installed then damn it







, it had a Full Installer.... so you found a Portable version somewhere?

I am in PCIe Gen2 x4 Mode though damn it.... not sure what changed then to cause that ?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Dunno if this affects EVO. My 960 Pro is running 2B6QCP7, and it says latest version. Perhaps they modified Magician to NOT recommend update to 3B6QCXP7 which is the version causing problems. Evidently, one can NOT roll back. The people who updated to 3B6QCXP7 are not very happy. I would suggest not updating any Samsing M.2 drive firmware until this issue resolves.


It is available for my 960 EVO too but only through Magician which I hadn't installed , as I have never found a reason to use any of their software , the Data Migration Program used to be Crap for example.

From reading the Evo thread I won't be installing the new Firmware, sounds like they changed the PCB and old versions don't like it to me as new drives are shipping with it... ,
https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/Memory-Storage/New-960-EVO-FW-3B7QCXE7-Available/td-p/213624

turns out I am in PCIe2 not 3 mode now for some reason???? just what i need another friggin RMA..... it's endless these days....


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hmmmmm , that ain't the version ( 5.1?) I just installed then damn it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it had a Full Installer.... so you found a Portable version somewhere?
> 
> I am in PCIe Gen2 x4 Mode though damn it.... not sure what changed then to cause that ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My bad - it's a lightweight installer







. There are a couple of setting entries in the registry (unlike the driver which has dozens of references and entries).

I placed the folder in my data drive rather than the Programs folder, which is what sidetracked me.


----------



## Kbird

Thinking about it more and any changes to my system and th eonly other change I can remember would be going to Bios 1801 from 1701 in December , does anyone else think that could be the Issue , especially since I am using a 5820K with 28 lanes....

Changing to the M$ NVME Driver didn't help.... was even slower it seems....and still in PCIe2 x4 mode....

Thanks...


----------



## djgar

I should mention I had Magician 5.0 installed, and it didn't show in the Control Panel Programs. I just installed 5.1 and it does show. And I'm on BIOS 1801. Could be an EVO vs. PRO thing? Or the 28 lane thing could be a factor depending on what else is there.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I should mention I had Magician 5.0 installed, and it didn't show in the Control Panel Programs. I just installed 5.1 and it does show. And I'm on BIOS 1801. Could be an EVO vs. PRO thing? Or the 28 lane thing could be a factor depending on what else is there.


Only my 980Ti Card if you mean in the PCIe Slots . no soundcard or anything else.

KB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Only my 980Ti Card if you mean in the PCIe Slots . no soundcard or anything else.
> 
> KB


in bios, nav to the page that sets the PEG or PCIE sped for the PCH, set it manually to gen 3. Something or some update has down-gen'ed the channel.


----------



## JMTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Only my 980Ti Card if you mean in the PCIe Slots . no soundcard or anything else.
> 
> KB


What is your BCLK set too?


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in bios, nav to the page that sets the PEG or PCIE sped for the PCH, set it manually to gen 3. Something or some update has down-gen'ed the channel.


I did finally get PCIe3 x4 by trying all the different PCIe settings in the Bios but now have another issue, programs are taking 6-7 seconds to open , eg File explorer off the Taskbar and the Start Button is not working at all , I have tried different NVME drivers but if anyone has any other ideas that would be great. I may not have the PCIe setting right yet. Thanks.

Magician and ASSD bench say the speed is almost all back to pre -Meltdown Patch speeds though at about 7-10% lower.

At first I set ALL PCIE settings to whatever there max was .....BAD idea , windows booted but my 980Ti was missing and Windows took a while to finish loading but the background etc were gone and the start/taskbar were empty, so I had to use the PWR Button to power off , and start again

BCLK is currently 100 BTW.

KB.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> I did finally get PCIe3 x4 by trying all the different PCIe settings in the Bios but now have another issue, programs are taking 6-7 seconds to open , eg File explorer off the Taskbar and the Start Button is not working at all , I have tried different NVME drivers but if anyone has any other ideas that would be great. I may not have the PCIe setting right yet. Thanks.
> 
> Magician and ASSD bench say the speed is almost all back to pre -Meltdown Patch speeds though at about 7-10% lower.
> 
> At first I set ALL PCIE settings to whatever there max was .....BAD idea , windows booted but my 980Ti was missing and Windows took a while to finish loading but the background etc were gone and the start/taskbar were empty, so I had to use the PWR Button to power off , and start again
> 
> BCLK is currently 100 BTW.
> 
> KB.


from within windows, open a power shell (admin) and type:
_bcdedit /set useplatformclock false_
if it does not help, after a reboot, you can set it back with that same command ... _True_


----------



## besthijacker

Anyone know if ROG RAMPAGE V EDITION 10 version 1901 was released? I still only see 1801 on the website.


----------



## ovwul

FWIW ...

I have stumbled over quite a big problem installing Windows.

Windows 'requires' to be installed on DISK 0 (in Windows diskmgmt)

In most cases Windows has been installed on that disk: in most cases it is the first HDD connected to SATA port 1

It could very well be that a HDD connected to a SATA port with a higher number, SATA port 6, 7, 8 or so, becomes DISK 0, in which case the 'Windows''-disk becomes DISK 1.

Whereas this HDD should read DISK 6 or so.

Windows will continue to work as always.

However, there is a potential issue in case of a Windows upgrade, or a fresh install: in the end you may face a BSOD and you may not have a clue as to what may have been going wrong.

It took me a couple of days (...) trying over and over and over again, following different scenarios, following the suggestions of experts, but each attempt failed.

Even installing on a formatted drive failed.

I then tried by DISabling the SATA port of the HDD that showed up as DISK 0 (in Windows diskmgmt). In fact disabling SATA port 6

Reboot

Now the actual Windows disk (SATA port 1) became DISK 0 and Windows install went fine.

I don't know if it is a BIOS issue or a Windows issue, i.e. should the solution come from a BIOS update or is it hands of Windows.

In case your Windows runs from another disk than DISK 0 and Windows install fails, you might consider the above.

-


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> from within windows, open a power shell (admin) and type:
> _bcdedit /set useplatformclock false_
> if it does not help, after a reboot, you can set it back with that same command ... _True_


Thanks @JPMBoy I will give that a try .... I've never seen this advice before so appreciate it...

Does everyone use HPET and have it on in the Bios ?


----------



## sblantipodi

MSI release X99 firmware update for Spectre and Meltdown. Where is the Asus one?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Thanks @JPMBoy I will give that a try .... I've never seen this advice before so appreciate it...
> 
> Does everyone use HPET and have it on in the Bios ?


HPET is now a windows parameter. I keep it disable on x299, unless a specific program requires it. X99 and x79 should be at windows default.


----------



## GRABibus

When Will we get the updated BIOS for spectre and meltdown dedicated to X99-Deluxe II ?

https://www.asus.com/News/V5urzYAT6myCC1o2


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> MSI release X99 firmware update for Spectre and Meltdown. Where is the Asus one?


Where do you see that?!?


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> When Will we get the updated BIOS for spectre and meltdown dedicated to X99-Deluxe II ?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/News/V5urzYAT6myCC1o2


Hi,
No telling
I hope asus tests the hell out of it personally before pushing it out nothing in the wild exploiting it anyway
Just turn off Remote desktop access and it will help.


----------



## Jpmboy

be careful what you ask for... most of the early/fast release uCode "fixes" introduced worse issues than they fixed. I'm in no rush, let's get this "fix" right. I'm simply not concerned with this vulnerability that has been there for 20 years on home PCs. If I were managing a datacenter.. .then yeah, it's a target to harvest as always.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Just turn off Remote desktop access and it will help.


How do you do this ?


----------



## GRABibus

Ok I found it...It is in system options.
Already disabled for me.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> be careful what you ask for... most of the early/fast release uCode "fixes" introduced worse issues than they fixed. I'm in no rush, let's get this "fix" right. I'm simply not concerned with this vulnerability that has been there for 20 years on home PCs. If I were managing a datacenter.. .then yeah, it's a target to harvest as always.


But do you think they will release fixes which are reliable and which don't create more issues than they solve ?


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Ok I found it...It is in system options.
> Already disabled for me.












Hi,
The rest was about leaving unattended devices around which yes indeed direct access to the device before they could do anything to it which = hello if someone had direct access they would just steal it :doh

Some other items were clicking of email links or on malicious websites....
Here click on *this* lol









Cure is always backup backup backup with system images regularly beit every week or two....


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> HPET is now a windows parameter. I keep it disable on x299, unless a specific program requires it. X99 and x79 should be at windows default.


Thanks , that tip seems to have worked ,







was it a one off thing or do I need to set it back now to true ?

So with X99 I should disable HPET in the Bios ? as I think it's on currently..... seems to be alot of conflicting info on this out there....

KB


----------



## Jpmboy

The built in windows image works fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Thanks , that tip seems to have worked ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was it a one off thing or do I need to set it back now to true ?
> 
> So with X99 I should disable HPET in the Bios ? as I think it's on currently..... seems to be alot of conflicting info on this out there....
> 
> KB


yuo have to manually enable it (true) once you set the boot editor to disabled (false).


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The built in windows image works fine.


Hi,
Macrium reflect free is better works every time and we can also mount a system image view with explorer and copy and paste a single file or folder....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> Macrium reflect free is better works every time and we can also mount an system image and copy and paste a single file or folder....


Macrium is free. I had it, and several other 3rd party imagers. W7 imager works best for me.


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Macrium is free. I had it, and several other 3rd party imagers. W7 imager works best for me.


To add to the mix, I've been using Paragon Hard Disk Manager for many years - do image back-ups of my OS partition in 5 minutes, and can also restore individual files. I back-up after updates and restore if I get a BSOD, freeze or such. Keep the last 10-16 (and a couple Win 8 used to convert to Win 10 for sentimental reasons) back-up images in a RAID 6 volume. Similar 6-8 images (those take a bit longer







) for my data partition in a different RAID 6 volume. These are in an Areca disk controller.

Talk about paranoid


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> Macrium reflect free is better works every time and we can also mount a system image view with explorer and copy and paste a single file or folder....


Macrium works well , even the free version , I have it scheduled a few times a week in case a Windows Update or my overclock borks Win10. The ability to Clone disks is a bonus I like too, and the Fix Windows Boot Option has saved me a few times ...just make sure to make the rescue disk and update it with each new version.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> "Jpmboy" url="/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/16120#post_26552221"
> 
> you have to manually enable it (true) once you set the boot editor to disabled (false).


Hi , do you have a link to more info on this ? I am not sure now what I need to now ...if anything?

Thanks JPMBoy

** The issue is back unfortunately , was all good after the 1st reboot , but the lag/stutter is back.

*** found this info on the ROG Forum for X99

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?83654-HPET-and-Windows-10-on-RVE&viewfull=1#post602231

KB


----------



## Kbird

dbl post


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Macrium works well , even the free version , I have it scheduled a few times a week in case a Windows Update or my overclock borks Win10. The ability to Clone disks is a bonus I like too, and the Fix Windows Boot Option has saved me a few times ...just make sure to make the rescue disk and update it with each new version.


Hi,
I don't use win-10 all that much but I only do system images for 10 using the reflect WinPE recovery cd/ flash media environment not inside win-10.
It's good practice seeing if you really have an issue you'll eventually have to use it one day to recover to a system image lol









Win-7 imaging lol it was horrible pretty much why I started using Macrium Reflect free


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Hi , do you have a link to more info on this ? I am not sure now what I need to now ...if anything?
> 
> Thanks JPMBoy
> 
> ** The issue is back unfortunately , was all good after the 1st reboot , but the lag/stutter is back.
> 
> *** found this info on the ROG Forum for X99
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?83654-HPET-and-Windows-10-on-RVE&viewfull=1#post602231
> 
> KB


you found some... outdated a bit. there is no HPET "device" that would show as disabled in DevMgr anymore. It's OS based.

Sharp and quick desktop behaviour:
bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy enhanced
bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
bcdedit /set useplatformtick true
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick true

reset with "false", tsc: "normal"

maybe best to DL a copy of Latency Monitor from *Resplendence* . Run is and see what's causing the latency.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> I don't use win-10 all that much but I only do system images for 10 using the reflect WinPE recovery cd/ flash media environment not inside win-10.
> It's good practice seeing if you really have an issue you'll eventually have to use it one day to recover to a system image lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win-7 imaging lol *it was horrible* pretty much why I started using Macrium Reflect free


works fine here. several W10 rigs restored with W7 imaging. no issues at all. I just dislike have more 3rd party services running in the background.
But hey - use what you are comfortable with.


----------



## davidm71

Hey guys,

Whats this "Improved Plextor M8Pe M.2 NVMe SSD compatibility" issue I see always addressed in the release notes for the last X99 Bios releases?

Thanks.

I mean whats the issue people are having? Asking because I own one of those on another motherboard with no fix and should I be concerned?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I sort of remember a latency guide published by MS and ZDNet maybe that compared win-8 settings with win-7 settings a couple years ago
No telling where that sucker is


----------



## djgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> works fine here. several W10 rigs restored with W7 imaging. no issues at all. I just dislike have more 3rd party services running in the background.
> But hey - use what you are comfortable with.


I'm with you there - I don't like things this important sneaking in the background. I use a WinPE-based bootable DVD that Paragon supports to do my image backups. Dozens of restores with no problems, including some Linux / Win10 dual boots I use for stress testing (different disk from my 24/7)

Did I mention I'm kind of paranoid?







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgar*
> 
> I'm with you there - I don't like things this important sneaking in the background. I use a WinPE-based bootable DVD that Paragon supports to do my image backups. Dozens of restores with no problems, including some Linux / Win10 dual boots I use for stress testing (different disk from my 24/7)
> 
> Did I mention I'm kind of paranoid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










nah man, an Imager should be clean like that. For critical rig, I just keep a deployable image handy on my home NAS. (wife's business rig and sec cam rig).


----------



## sblantipodi

H81 motherboards gets patched.



still nothing for x99...

good software for checking...
https://www.ashampoo.com/en/usd/pin/1304/security-software/spectre-meltdown-cpu-checker


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> H81 motherboards gets patched.
> 
> 
> 
> still nothing for x99...
> 
> good software for checking...
> https://www.ashampoo.com/en/usd/pin/1304/security-software/spectre-meltdown-cpu-checker


Did you test on your Deluxe ?


----------



## GRABibus

My result (Expected







)


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Did you test on your Deluxe ?


yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> My result (Expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


same result on my deluxe


----------



## Kbird

Just wanted to post a PSA warning for Firmware Updates through Magician, some are breaking SSD Drives, its been going on for at least a month with no resolution from Samsung yet except to RMA broken Drives which now stutter and Pause during use , apparently the Firmware can't be downgraded from my reading but I have not tried it personally ( may wipe drive data).... as a Firmware Fix may not be released till the end of the Month.

so *DO NOT install the latest Firmware offered by Magician*, especially on the latest 960 Evo or Pro Drives , without Checking the Samsung Forums 1st ..... they are having to RMA Drives currently broken by the latest 3B7Qxxxx Firmwares....
these firmware's are only available though Magician not from the Download site currently.

I don't personally have anymore Information for you , those "in the know" please add anything you can on the Matter, thx.

Memory & Storage - Samsung Community
https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/Memory-Storage/bd-p/memoryandstorage


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Just wanted to post a PSA warning for Firmware Updates through Magician, some are breaking SSD Drives, its been going on for at least a month with no resolution from Samsung yet except to RMA broken Drives which now stutter and Pause during use , apparently the Firmware can't be downgraded from my reading but I have not tried it personally ( may wipe drive data).... as a Firmware Fix may not be released till the end of the Month.
> 
> so *DO NOT install the latest Firmware offered by Magician*, especially on the latest 960 Evo or Pro Drives , without Checking the Samsung Forums 1st ..... they are having to RMA Drives currently broken by the latest 3B7Qxxxx Firmwares....
> these firmware's are only available though Magician not from the Download site currently.
> 
> I don't personally have anymore Information for you , those "in the know" please add anything you can on the Matter, thx.
> 
> Memory & Storage - Samsung Community
> https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/Memory-Storage/bd-p/memoryandstorage


Are you aware those drives' firmware came out 2 months ago?

A little late for warnings by now


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kbird*
> 
> Just wanted to post a PSA warning for Firmware Updates through Magician, some are breaking SSD Drives, its been going on for at least a month with no resolution from Samsung yet except to RMA broken Drives which now stutter and Pause during use , apparently the Firmware can't be downgraded from my reading but I have not tried it personally ( may wipe drive data).... as a Firmware Fix may not be released till the end of the Month.
> 
> so *DO NOT install the latest Firmware offered by Magician*, especially on the latest 960 Evo or Pro Drives , without Checking the Samsung Forums 1st ..... they are having to RMA Drives currently broken by the latest 3B7Qxxxx Firmwares....
> these firmware's are only available though Magician not from the Download site currently.
> 
> I don't personally have anymore Information for you , those "in the know" please add anything you can on the Matter, thx.
> 
> Memory & Storage - Samsung Community
> https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/Memory-Storage/bd-p/memoryandstorage
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware those drives' firmware came out 2 months ago?
> 
> A little late for warnings by now
Click to expand...

Yes in December, or late Nov? I think, but the issue is not widely advertised ( no surprise) but thankfully they only install with Magician , which I don't normally use, but I have had to install it to try and fix my PCIe3 issue , as it reports the Link Speed , I have actually gone Back to 1701 on my X99A-II and now have PCIe 3 x4 ...at least for today so far....

KB.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> H81 motherboards gets patched.
> 
> still nothing for x99...


This might be why X99 doesn't have updates yet , as Haswell has some Boot issues apparently..... reading about the middle of this page

https://security-center.intel.com/advisory.aspx?intelid=INTEL-SA-00088&languageid=en-fr

I see AsRock etc has not released X99 either

http://www.asrock.com/Microsite/SA00088/

KB


----------



## Jpmboy

The microcode updates for any given architecture need to come from Intel BEFORE a board manufacturer incorporates it into a bios as an update for each motherboard. I'd hope they would take the necessary time to get it right. This is an Intel issue, not the board manufacturers.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The microcode updates for any given architecture need to come from Intel BEFORE a board manufacturer incorporates it into a bios as an update for each motherboard. I'd hope they would take the necessary time to get it right. This is an Intel issue, not the board manufacturers.


Intel has released the microcode for those architecture long time ago.
We are waiting for motherboards manufacturers to incorporate this microcode.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Intel has released the microcode for those architecture long time ago.
> We are waiting for motherboards manufacturers to incorporate this microcode.


The November microcodes updates are faulty.
There is no fixed microcode ready yet.

Supposedly beta MCU come out in a week.


----------



## Kbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The microcode updates for any given architecture need to come from Intel BEFORE a board manufacturer incorporates it into a bios as an update for each motherboard. I'd hope they would take the necessary time to get it right. This is an Intel issue, not the board manufacturers.


*This is also my hope*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The microcode updates for any given architecture need to come from Intel BEFORE a board manufacturer incorporates it into a bios as an update for each motherboard. I'd hope they would take the necessary time to get it right. This is an Intel issue, not the board manufacturers.
> 
> 
> 
> Intel has released the microcode for those architecture long time ago.
> We are waiting for motherboards manufacturers to incorporate this microcode.
Click to expand...

According to the link I gave above *Haswell and Broadwell* (x99) has issues and Intel won't even release Betas to OEMs till sometime next week per their post on the 17th Jan.

_Recommendations:

Status

Intel has made significant progress in our investigation into the customer reboot sightings that we confirmed publicly last week

Intel has reproduced these issues internally and has developed a test method that allows us to do so in a predictable manner

Initial sightings were reported on *Broadwell and Haswell based platforms in some configurations*. During due diligence we determined that similar behavior occurs on other products including Ivy Bridge, Sandy Bridge, Skylake, and Kaby Lake based platforms in some configurations

We are working toward root cause

While our root cause analysis continues, we will start making beta microcode updates available to OEMs, Cloud service providers, system manufacturers and Software vendors *next week* for internal evaluation purposes

In all cases, the existing and any new beta microcode updates continue to provide protection against the exploit (CVE-2017-5715) also known as "Spectre Variant 2"
Variants 1 (Spectre) and Variant 3 (Meltdown) continue to be mitigated through system software changes from operating system and virtual machine vendors
As we gather feedback from our customers we will continue to provide updates that improve upon performance and usability_


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> I get the drivers from asus and install them
> Turn off driver updates in win-10
> https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/15989-turn-off-device-driver-automatic-installation-windows-10-a.html
> 
> https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/48277-enable-disable-driver-updates-windows-update-windows-10-a.html


If I try to update the drivers to the ones on the Asus website using the Asus installer it immediately says drivers were installed correctly yet doesn't actually "install" anything because device manager still shows the exact same windows drivers as before. If I try to update to the Asus drivers manually through device manager it just says that the latest drivers are already installed. Device manager still says its a "code 45" and that the Bluetooth module isn't connected to the pc. I'd like to note that my wifi is working properly and the antenna is plugged in. I've also tried starting the Bluetooth support service manually in services.msc to no avail. Now what?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *con6r*
> 
> If I try to update the drivers to the ones on the Asus website using the Asus installer it immediately says drivers were installed correctly yet doesn't actually "install" anything because device manager still shows the exact same windows drivers as before. If I try to update to the Asus drivers manually through device manager it just says that the latest drivers are already installed. Device manager still says its a "code 45" and that the Bluetooth module isn't connected to the pc. I'd like to note that my wifi is working properly and the antenna is plugged in. I've also tried starting the Bluetooth support service manually in services.msc to no avail. Now what?


Download SDI snappy driver installer, it'll have the latest driver for it.


----------



## con6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Download SDI snappy driver installer, it'll have the latest driver for it.


Didn't work. Windows just said the latest driver was already installed like before.


----------



## Kbird

Intel has Update their Guidance on Meltdown/Spectre and this PDF on Processors and Microcodes.....

https://security-center.intel.com/advisory.aspx?intelid=INTEL-SA-00088&languageid=en-fr

KB.


----------



## KCDC

*keybot on newer X99 mobos?*

I believe it was in this thread where someone mentioned keybot functionality on newer x99 boards.

My strix x99 has no keybot usb port. Just got a working and stable Claymore keyboard and would love to use the special functions.

I can't find the search thread function since the forum switched to vB

Thought I'd ask here as well as the ROG forums.


----------



## Kbird

KCDC said:


> I believe it was in this thread where someone mentioned keybot functionality on newer x99 boards.
> 
> My strix x99 has no keybot usb port. Just got a working and stable Claymore keyboard and would love to use the special functions.
> 
> I can't find the search thread function since the forum switched to vB
> 
> Thought I'd ask here as well as the ROG forums.



I think it was for Maximus MBs only wasn't it?

If you are using the mobile version of the new site you won't see the search thread tools under the Pages numbers at the top.....

I can't figure out how to disable the active topics box now though....it's a PITA taking up my screen space...

KB


----------



## Jubijub

*X99-Deluxe II*

Hello,

I have an X99-Deluxe II and an Aquaero 6.
Both are linked with an "rpm" cable so that the X99 reports a CPU fan speed.

Question : is there a way to make the mobo trigger an emergency shutdown if RPM value goes to 0 ? I couldn't find any setup in the bios to do that.


----------



## ThrashZone

Jubijub said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an X99-Deluxe II and an Aquaero 6.
> Both are linked with an "rpm" cable so that the X99 reports a CPU fan speed.
> 
> Question : is there a way to make the mobo trigger an emergency shutdown if RPM value goes to 0 ? I couldn't find any setup in the bios to do that.


Hi,
The only options I've noticed were for temperatures to override TJMax.


----------



## djgar

Kbird said:


> I think it was for Maximus MBs only wasn't it?
> 
> If you are using the mobile version of the new site you won't see the search thread tools under the Pages numbers at the top.....
> 
> I can't figure out how to disable the active topics box now though....it's a PITA taking up my screen space...
> 
> KB


AVS has the same thing. I don't believe you can disable it. BTW, the photos are now in the top page Tools menu - very handy. And I'm missing my rig


----------



## KCDC

djgar said:


> AVS has the same thing. I don't believe you can disable it. BTW, the photos are now in the top page Tools menu - very handy. And I'm missing my rig



I've asked about the missing rigs a couple times with no response... Sucks, I liked that function.


----------



## djgar

KCDC said:


> I've asked about the missing rigs a couple times with no response... Sucks, I liked that function.


For an overclocking forum it's a key feature. New forum doesn't seem to treat it as such, it's just another forum.


----------



## KCDC

djgar said:


> For an overclocking forum it's a key feature. New forum doesn't seem to treat it as such, it's just another forum.


Yeah, I'm trying to remain optimistic.. It's only been a day and a lot still needs work, but so far it feels less-than.


----------



## Kbird

djgar said:


> AVS has the same thing. I don't believe you can disable it. BTW, the photos are now in the top page Tools menu - very handy. And I'm missing my rig


Yep look like they lost the Rigs , even filtering for just "owned" got me nothing, and Forum search index says "no database" or something ....but maybe they are still working on it? 

On the old forum I could disable the sidebar ...this is a pain in the A$$ especially with the Red boxes ...only way to get rid of it is to use the Mobile site it seems , I don't need to know what is happening on 10 other threads I have no interest in..... I follow 2 and am subscribed to both.... hopefully they aren't waiting to fill it up with advertising....


----------



## djgar

Kbird said:


> Yep look like they lost the Rigs , even filtering for just "owned" got me nothing, and Forum search index says "no database" or something ....but maybe they are still working on it?
> 
> On the old forum I could disable the sidebar ...this is a pain in the A$$ especially with the Red boxes ...only way to get rid of it is to use the Mobile site it seems , I don't need to know what is happening on 10 other threads I have no interest in..... I follow 2 and am subscribed to both.... *hopefully they aren't waiting to fill it up with advertising....*


I think that's their goal, though I'm not sure what they expect from this audience. Maybe it's time to look for an alternate place of discussion. I notice a discernible lack of chatting, other than in the new forum feedback thread ...


----------



## Kbird

djgar said:


> I think that's their goal, though I'm not sure what they expect from this audience. Maybe it's time to look for an alternate place of discussion. I notice a discernible lack of chatting, other than in the new forum feedback thread ...


It has been slow here lately , I figured guys like KedarWolf and JPMBoy had jumped ship for the Thrill of the 370 series MBs  , I am in the mist of more X99 issues , so I cant blame them ... back on 1701 to try and sort my NVME drive out currently.... Have a request in at Intel too and they have offered to replace my 5820K under RMA ...again.... not sure I want to risk it , I am happy with my OC .... but maybe it is a CPU issue not sure as this all seemed to start with the M$ Meltdown Update.

KB


----------



## GRABibus

Any news for new Bios with new Microcodes for X99 Motherboards ?


----------



## Kbird

GRABibus said:


> Any news for new Bios with new Microcodes for X99 Motherboards ?


that tells me you didn't read the last page or get the pdf....


----------



## JMTH

Kbird said:


> It has been slow here lately , I figured guys like KedarWolf and JPMBoy had jumped ship for the Thrill of thrill of the 370 series MBs  , I am in the mist of more X99 issues , so I cant blame them ... back on 1701 to try and sort my NVME drive out currently.... Have a request in at Intel too and they have offered to replace my 5820K under RMA ...again.... not sure I want to risk it , I am happy with my OC .... but maybe it is a CPU issue not sue as this all seemed to start with the M$ Meltdown Update.
> 
> KB


What nvme issues are you having?


----------



## Kbird

JMTH said:


> What nvme issues are you having?


It keeps dropping into PCIe x2 mode and I lose about 1/3 of my throughput , I don't think it is the current firmware issue some have with the Samsung 960 Pro and Evos as I have the older 2 series FW, and it seems a bit better under 1701 , but once again my Logitech wireless mouse isn't working on 1701 but was 80% of the time on 1801 ...if it aint one thing it's another with X99 , but I have no choice but to stick with it for a while yet , so back to 1801 to see if the issue has sorted itself out on a freshly installed Bios , as I think it maybe a while before we see Fresh Bios's for X99.

Anyone know why anything that uses winring0.dll or winring0x64, for hardware monitoring, no longer work on this PC ? ie Real Temp , Intel Proc. Diag.Tool, etc, are all reporting failed starts or "can't find xxxxx" when there are about 15 copies of each in assorted directories when I did a Search.

Thanks as usual....

KB


----------



## Kbird

djgar said:


> AVS has the same thing. I don't believe you can disable it. BTW, the photos are now in the top page Tools menu - very handy. And I'm missing my rig


Found it :thumb: 

It is now in User >User CP >Edit your Details > at the very Bottom , not under Edit Options 

KB


----------



## JMTH

Kbird said:


> It keeps dropping into PCIe x2 mode and I lose about 1/3 of my throughput , I don't think it is the current firmware issue some have with the Samsung 960 Pro and Evos as I have the older 2 series FW, and it seems a bit better under 1701 , but once again my Logitech wireless mouse isn't working on 1701 but was 80% of the time on 1801 ...if it aint one thing it's another with X99 , but I have no choice but to stick with it for a while yet , so back to 1801 to see if the issue has sorted itself out on a freshly installed Bios , as I think it maybe a while before we see Fresh Bios's for X99.
> 
> Anyone know why anything that uses winring0.dll or winring0x64, for hardware monitoring, no longer work on this PC ? ie Real Temp , Intel Proc. Diag.Tool, etc, are all reporting failed starts or "can't find xxxxx" when there are about 15 copies of each in assorted directories when I did a Search.
> 
> Thanks as usual....
> 
> KB


What is your BCLK set at? If you set it below 99.8ish or above 100.2ish it will drop the PCIe to Gen 2. If your using xmp it might set your BCLK to something other then 100


----------



## Kbird

I am on 100 currently and assume that is stable , though I think it's actually 99.99 or 99.98? does that mean I should set 100.1 or 101.2 to get 100 perhaps?

HWInfo64 says PCIe and Bus Clock are at 100 but don't know if it is rounding the number....

CoreTemp 1.10.2 says the CPU Frequency is 99.98 this morning....

I am not using XMP as my 3000mz Ram immediately sets it to 125 Strap if I do .

I was going to try Bios 1801 again tonight , as not being able to use my Logitech Trackball is a PITA.....

thanks....

KB


----------



## JMTH

Kbird said:


> I am on 100 currently and assume that is stable , though I think it's actually 99.99 or 99.98? does that mean I should set 100.1 or 101.2 to get 100 perhaps?
> 
> HWInfo64 says PCIe and Bus Clock are at 100 but don't know if it is rounding the number....
> 
> CoreTemp 1.10.2 says the CPU Frequency is 99.98 this morning....
> 
> I am not using XMP as my 3000mz Ram immediately sets it to 125 Strap if I do .
> 
> I was going to try Bios 1801 again tonight , as not being able to use my Logitech Trackball is a PITA.....
> 
> thanks....
> 
> KB


Humm should be OK then. Can you set the slot in the bios to gen3 from auto? Sorry not sure which motherboard you have.


----------



## Kbird

JMTH said:


> Humm should be OK then. Can you set the slot in the bios to gen3 from auto? Sorry not sure which motherboard you have.


I have the X99A-II and the NVME Drive is in the m2 Port , not one of the slots in a Riser , the M2/U2 Port is supposed to have a dedicated PCIe3 x4 lanes I thought (saw a 28/40 Lanes diagram somewhere) .

It's why I contacted Intel too , in case the 5820K is flakey now perhaps ? and no longer assigning lanes properly.

KB


----------



## JMTH

Kbird said:


> I have the X99A-II and the NVME Drive is in the m2 Port , not one of the slots in a Riser , the M2/U2 Port is supposed to have a dedicated PCIe3 x4 lanes I thought (saw a 28/40 Lanes diagram somewhere) .
> 
> It's why I contacted Intel too , in case the 5820K is flakey now perhaps ? and no longer assigning lanes properly.
> 
> KB


Yeah it looks like something is up with your board or cpu. Unless you are also using your u.2 port then your m.2 should get full gen3 and x4 lanes directly from the cpu. A lane diagram can be seen at https://techreport.com/review/30456/asus-x99-a-ii-motherboard-reviewed/2


----------



## Jpmboy

Jubijub said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an X99-Deluxe II and an Aquaero 6.
> Both are linked with an "rpm" cable so that the X99 reports a CPU fan speed.
> 
> Question : is there a way to make the mobo trigger an emergency shutdown if RPM value goes to 0 ? I couldn't find any setup in the bios to do that.


Best way to do this with thew AQ6 is to use the aquacomputer ATX jumper and the AQ6 relay. I have this set up on 2 rigs. See section 4.12 in the AQ6 manual. :thumb:


Kbird said:


> It has been slow here lately , I figured guys like KedarWolf and JPMBoy had jumped ship for the Thrill of the 370 series MBs  , I am in the mist of more X99 issues , so I cant blame them ... back on 1701 to try and sort my NVME drive out currently.... Have a request in at Intel too and they have offered to replace my 5820K under RMA ...again.... not sure I want to risk it , I am happy with my OC .... but maybe it is a CPU issue not sure as this all seemed to start with the M$ Meltdown Update.
> 
> KB


I'm still running my x99 24/7. I'm pretty sure the m.2 slot is thru the PCH (?) so there's only a remote chance that the problem is due to the CPU. Do a clrcmos and set the PCH core voltage 1 to 2 notches above default for that board sample - is it still dropping to x2?


----------



## Kbird

JMTH said:


> Yeah it looks like something is up with your board or cpu. Unless you are also using your u.2 port then your m.2 should get full gen3 and x4 lanes directly from the cpu. A lane diagram can be seen at https://techreport.com/review/30456/asus-x99-a-ii-motherboard-reviewed/2





Jpmboy said:


> I'm still running my x99 24/7. I'm pretty sure the m.2 slot is thru the PCH (?) so there's only a remote chance that the problem is due to the CPU. Do a clrcmos and set the PCH core voltage 1 to 2 notches above default for that board sample - is it still dropping to x2?





JMTH said:


> Yeah it looks like something is up with your board or cpu. Unless you are also using your u.2 port then your m.2 should get full gen3 and x4 lanes directly from the cpu. A lane diagram can be seen at https://techreport.com/review/30456/asus-x99-a-ii-motherboard-reviewed/2


Thanks JMTH , that is the review and Lanes Diagram I remember . I am not using U2 at all , so the M2 960 EVO should have full lanes/bandwidth. I still find it strange there is no mention of M2 in the Bios at all Now , not even an enable disable option, like the early bios's. There is not even a mention in the PCH Storage Page of the Drive even existing...

Intel just emailed to say my Case has been sent to the RMA Dept for a replacement , so I guess I might take it just in case it is a flakey CPU. Sounds like I need to start a Case at Asus too....

Thanks JPM I have been using 1.1v on the PCH Core for a While , though I am still having issues , and have just gone back to Bios 1801 this morning , so am running at Stock currently to test, and currently have PCIe 3 x4 instead of PCIe 2 x4 , and my Logitech trackball is working again too.... so I guess there is something funky in the USB implementation going on too.

do you know how Bios MicroCodes are displayed in the Bios ? apparently mine has MC 38 ( bios 1701 and 1801 are the same) as I have a 5820K-EP ( Xeon Class) not the 5820K Extreme Processor I thought I had, going by the CPU Sig. in the Bios ( 306f2) , I thought it might be DEC but converting the Hex in the PDF I posted = 58 , or I did it wrong ? ( not unlikely ie 0x3a hex = 58 DEC)

Thanks again for the advice...

KB


----------



## SpeedyIV

*Weird GPU PCIE problem*

I am having a strange problem with my Asus X99-Deluxe II rig. I have an R9-290x GPU in PCIE slot 1 running at X16. It runs 24/7. Every now and then I will find it sitting there running but no video. The fans on the GPU are not spinning but the green power LEDs by the 2 power connectors are lit. I remoted in with Team Viewer and confirmed that Windows is still running with video at 640x480. Device Manager shows no video card present. Like the GPU is not there. 

The only way I have been able to get it to work again is to power it down and move the GPU to PCIE slot 4. Then power up and reboot. Most (not every) time, the GPU will power up normally during the reboot. One time I had to try several times before the GPU would power up. I just watch the fans. If they don't spin, it's not going to work. After the GPU powers up in PCIE slot 4, I can then move it back to slot 1 and it will work - for a few days. Then it will happen again. One time the GPU "shut down" while I was web browsing, so it happens at idle and during light use. I swapped in another R9-290x - same thing happened, so it's not the GPU. 

I'm going to clear Windows event logs and then let it run and see if I can find anything that correlates to the failure. It's like something is switching the PCIE lane power off, or a lane switcher is malfunctioning. Putting the GPU in slot 4 and booting forces PCIE lane switching to occur. There is a lot of PCIE lane switching on this board. Is it possible that a C-state or power saving setting could be turning off my (only) GPU? Or maybe a PCIE lane switch chip is going south? 

Putting the GPU in slot 4 seems to "unstick" it or reset something. Putting it in the other slots has never worked (except slot 5 that I can't try because the physical design of the board won't allow a 2-slot card to be plugged in there because of the various headers that are right next to the slot). Dumb design IMHO. This happens with BIOS (1003) at defaults, so not overclock related. 

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## KedarWolf

Kbird said:


> It keeps dropping into PCIe x2 mode and I lose about 1/3 of my throughput , I don't think it is the current firmware issue some have with the Samsung 960 Pro and Evos as I have the older 2 series FW, and it seems a bit better under 1701 , but once again my Logitech wireless mouse isn't working on 1701 but was 80% of the time on 1801 ...if it aint one thing it's another with X99 , but I have no choice but to stick with it for a while yet , so back to 1801 to see if the issue has sorted itself out on a freshly installed Bios , as I think it maybe a while before we see Fresh Bios's for X99.
> 
> Anyone know why anything that uses winring0.dll or winring0x64, for hardware monitoring, no longer work on this PC ? ie Real Temp , Intel Proc. Diag.Tool, etc, are all reporting failed starts or "can't find xxxxx" when there are about 15 copies of each in assorted directories when I did a Search.
> 
> Thanks as usual....
> 
> KB


I had issues with X99 that if I had my CPU Strap on 100 instead of Auto my M.2 would drop to 2x.


----------



## Jpmboy

Kbird said:


> Thanks JMTH , that is the review and Lanes Diagram I remember . I am not using U2 at all , so the M2 960 EVO should have full lanes/bandwidth. I still find it strange there is no mention of M2 in the Bios at all Now , not even an enable disable option, like the early bios's. There is not even a mention in the PCH Storage Page of the Drive even existing...
> 
> Intel just emailed to say my Case has been sent to the RMA Dept for a replacement , so I guess I might take it just in case it is a flakey CPU. Sounds like I need to start a Case at Asus too....
> 
> Thanks JPM I have been using 1.1v on the PCH Core for a While , though I am still having issues , and have just gone back to Bios 1801 this morning , so am running at Stock currently to test, and currently have PCIe 3 x4 instead of PCIe 2 x4 , and my Logitech trackball is working again too.... so I guess there is something funky in the USB implementation going on too.
> 
> do you know how Bios MicroCodes are displayed in the Bios ? apparently mine has MC 38 ( bios 1701 and 1801 are the same) as I have a 5820K-EP ( Xeon Class) not the 5820K Extreme Processor I thought I had, going by the CPU Sig. in the Bios ( 306f2) , I thought it might be DEC but converting the Hex in the PDF I posted = 58 , or I did it wrong ? ( not unlikely ie 0x3a hex = 58 DEC)
> 
> Thanks again for the advice...
> 
> KB


Sorry, is there a reason you don't want to stay with 1801? You should verify that Windows is running the same uCode as bios is.. it can/will override the bios version if patched thru windows update. eg, it not unusual for the bios and windows (runtime) uCode to be different.


----------



## JMTH

SpeedyIV said:


> I am having a strange problem with my Asus X99-Deluxe II rig. I have an R9-290x GPU in PCIE slot 1 running at X16. It runs 24/7. Every now and then I will find it sitting there running but no video. The fans on the GPU are not spinning but the green power LEDs by the 2 power connectors are lit. I remoted in with Team Viewer and confirmed that Windows is still running with video at 640x480. Device Manager shows no video card present. Like the GPU is not there.
> 
> The only way I have been able to get it to work again is to power it down and move the GPU to PCIE slot 4. Then power up and reboot. Most (not every) time, the GPU will power up normally during the reboot. One time I had to try several times before the GPU would power up. I just watch the fans. If they don't spin, it's not going to work. After the GPU powers up in PCIE slot 4, I can then move it back to slot 1 and it will work - for a few days. Then it will happen again. One time the GPU "shut down" while I was web browsing, so it happens at idle and during light use. I swapped in another R9-290x - same thing happened, so it's not the GPU.
> 
> I'm going to clear Windows event logs and then let it run and see if I can find anything that correlates to the failure. It's like something is switching the PCIE lane power off, or a lane switcher is malfunctioning. Putting the GPU in slot 4 and booting forces PCIE lane switching to occur. There is a lot of PCIE lane switching on this board. Is it possible that a C-state or power saving setting could be turning off my (only) GPU? Or maybe a PCIE lane switch chip is going south?
> 
> Putting the GPU in slot 4 seems to "unstick" it or reset something. Putting it in the other slots has never worked (except slot 5 that I can't try because the physical design of the board won't allow a 2-slot card to be plugged in there because of the various headers that are right next to the slot). Dumb design IMHO. This happens with BIOS (1003) at defaults, so not overclock related.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


Is your gpu overclocked?

Next time see if you can remote in and then change the resolution, if it makes the screen come up but then goes right back out then go into the adapter settings from the screen resolution screen. Go to the monitor tab and change the refresh rate up or down one setting and see if it stays on.

I have a single video card and 3 monitors that sometimes knocks out 1 or 2 of the other monitors. It's the only thing that seems to work. I am still trying to find a proper fix, but I just started looking into it. Wish I had more to suggest.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Thanks. I will try that. The GPU is not over clocked. 

A suspicious variable - My son has a gaming buddy who was using my X99 rig when he was here. I think he may have gone into the AMD settings and changed some things for the game they were playing. I don't even know what some of those settings do. So I downloaded the latest drivers, did a full clean install, and made sure everything is at stock default. So far it's been fine, but since it only happens occasionally I have to just let it run and see if the problem goes away. 

I have an R9-390x that I may use instead of the R9-290x. Marginally better specs so why not? These AMD GPUs were left over from a project at work. I ended up with 4 R9-290x, an R9-390x, and an NVIDIA Quarto K-5200. So I have been using these GPUs in my X99 and Z370 rigs since the price was right (free). Given the choice, I prefer NVIDIA products. I played around with the Quarto K-5200 in my Z370 rig but decided against it since performance is not that great. That GPU is quite expensive but not optimized for my use. The R9-290x easily outperforms the Quatro in benchmarks. I sure wish they would throw away some 1080TIs!!

Anyway, thanks for the suggestion. I was happy when I realized I could Team Viewer in and at least try to see what is happening. It is weird to look in Device Manager and not see any GPU. That was a first for me.


----------



## Kbird

KedarWolf said:


> I had issues with X99 that if I had my CPU Strap on 100 instead of Auto my M.2 would drop to 2x.


Thanks for that info KDW , I will test it as I have always "set" things in the Bios manually if possible but ran 125 for along time , till your memory Timings enabled me to run my Memory at 3200 instead of 3000 and I am now using 100. I have also seen the infamous Auto 1.254v bug while on Auto too now.... so Auto is not something I trust so much....except for things I have no knowledge off.....



Jpmboy said:


> Sorry, is there a reason you don't want to stay with 1801? You should verify that Windows is running the same uCode as bios is.. it can/will override the bios version if patched thru windows update. eg, it not unusual for the bios and windows (runtime) uCode to be different.


I was okay with 1801 my mice were working better if not perfect , but I tried for 2 days with every setting in the bios I could think or to try and the Issue continued , so I tried 1701 as a test as I had it when I 1st got the 960 EVO in early Nov. and at that time I had PCIe3 x4 and it tested at Full Spec speeds, going back to 1701 actually gave me back PCIe 3 x4 but after having to use an old PS2 mouse for the last few Days I went back to 1801 yesterday and am running Stock and have had PCie3 x4 for the last 24hours according to Magician when I check ,, I however have a weird "pause/stutter" when I open programs or in CAD when I open 3D Windows or some Dialog boxes , it takes 1/2 sec? for the window to Open.

I will have to research uCode (microcode) in Windows as I am unaware of how to check it or what I may need to do , if you have a link I'd appreciate it.

In Device Manager (DM) last night , I made it shown hidden devices after losing my Logitech Mouse again ( USB Descriptor Failure) so I removed it , and also removed all other greyed out items under USB. While I was doing that I decided to check out System Devices too and found that that one of the PCIe Express Root Ports had 2 entries , one greyed out which supposedly means not currently connected , so I removed it too. I am wondering how many PCIe Express Root Ports there should be ? there is no Port 2 or 4 for example but Port 1 is using 2 addresses still , see pic.

thanks guys....

KB.


----------



## Kbird

> Kbird
> 
> I will have to research uCode (microcode) in Windows as I am unaware of how to check it or what I may need to do , if you have a link I'd appreciate it.
> 
> KB


.
.

Okay found some Info ...surprisingly in a Post at FireFox as version 57 has some issues on Mobile Broadwell Chips.. 

I am on 3A not the Bios version which is 38 and 3A is the currently recommend one from Intel. ( see PDF below )

*Thought I'd add this How Too here for Others use too: *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To see the processor micro architecture and which microcode revision is in use by Windows , from an admin command prompt run this command : 

_reg query HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\HARDWARE\DESCRIPTION\System\CentralProcessor\0_

The line labeled "VendorIdentifier" shows the CPU vendor (GenuineIntel for Intel or AuthenticAMD for AMD).

The line labeled "Identifier" gives the microarchitecture as three numbers: "Family", "Model" and "Stepping". 
-----These are relevant in identifying if a particular CPU bug may be relevant to the CPU in your computer.---

The line labeled "Update Revision" shows the current microcode revision (for the particular microarchitecture) with zeros on both sides.
------ For example, Update Revision REG_BINARY 000000001E000000 means that the revision is 1E (hexadecimal).

The line labeled "Previous Update Revision" shows the microcode revision loaded from BIOS.

See Sample Image below.........
_
***You can also Open RegEdit and goto the specified Reg. Key above and look without using the Command Prompt._

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JMTH

SpeedyIV said:


> NVIDIA Quarto K-5200. So I have been using these GPUs in my X99 and Z370 rigs since the price was right (free). Given the choice, I prefer NVIDIA products. I played around with the Quarto K-5200 in my Z370 rig but decided against it since performance is not that great. That GPU is quite expensive but not optimized for my use.


Dang, that's the type of card I need lol. I do a lot of solid modeling in solidworks. Just didn't want to shell out 1800 bucks though hehe.


----------



## Kbird

JMTH said:


> Dang, that's the type of card I need lol. I do a lot of solid modeling in solidworks. Just didn't want to shell out 1800 bucks though hehe.


Thankfully Chief Architect Premier doesn't need or require Quadro , in fact they recommend Nvidia Gaming cards thankfully, not that I would be buying a 1080Ti anytime soon at current Prices.... I picked up a second hand 980Ti instead

KB.


----------



## Kbird

JMTH said:


> What is your BCLK set at? If you set it below 99.8ish or above 100.2ish it will drop the PCIe to Gen 2. If your using xmp it might set your BCLK to something other then 100


-

Just how stable should the PCIe / BCLK be ? running stock yesterday CoreTemp was reporting 99.22 but I still had PCIe 3 x4 ....

this morning I bumped just the max multiplier to 39 (auto is 36) and it booted fine and Coretemp is now reporting 100.15 (100.2 in HWInfo64)

If this CLK Speed is so important to PCIe and other Speeds , shouldn't it be regulated better ?

KB.


----------



## JMTH

Kbird said:


> -
> 
> Just how stable should the PCIe / BCLK be ? running stock yesterday CoreTemp was reporting 99.22 but I still had PCIe 3 x4 ....
> 
> this morning I bumped just the max multiplier to 39 (auto is 36) and it booted fine and Coretemp is now reporting 100.15 (100.2 in HWInfo64)
> 
> If this CLK Speed is so important to PCIe and other Speeds , shouldn't it be regulated better ?
> 
> KB.


I "think" that it is only a problem when you are manually setting your BCLK to something out of that range. If its set on AUTO and you are still showing Gen 3 then it shouldnt be an issue if its off of 100 by a little. If you are running XMP and it bumps the BCLK to 125 I am not sure what would happen. I have never done it, it might still be ok. Perhaps within the same +/-.2 MHz window. 

I only found this out when I was pushing my system to max speed and setting my BCLK to like 102.6, thats when I noticed it. I google searched and eventually found someone talking about the same issue and they had to set the BCLK back to 100 to get Gen 3 speed back. So I did the same, then went up and down until I found where it switched from Gen 3 to Gen 2. I think a few other people did the same. I believe it was all around the same +/-.2 MHz range.


----------



## Kbird

JMTH said:


> I "think" that it is only a problem when you are manually setting your BCLK to something out of that range. If its set on AUTO and you are still showing Gen 3 then it shouldnt be an issue if its off of 100 by a little. If you are running XMP and it bumps the BCLK to 125 I am not sure what would happen. I have never done it, it might still be ok. Perhaps within the same +/-.2 MHz window.
> 
> I only found this out when I was pushing my system to max speed and setting my BCLK to like 102.6, thats when I noticed it. I google searched and eventually found someone talking about the same issue and they had to set the BCLK back to 100 to get Gen 3 speed back. So I did the same, then went up and down until I found where it switched from Gen 3 to Gen 2. I think a few other people did the same. I believe it was all around the same +/-.2 MHz range.


..
...
....

Thanks for the Info JMTH , appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## Kbird

.
.

An Update on the Samsung 960 Pro NVME Drives 


Samsung has released the new Firmware for the 960 Pro Drives

=========================================================
UPDATED Jan 29th 2018
==========================================================

Samsung has released a new FW update for the 960 Pro. The new version is 4B6QCXP7.


The update is rolling out in waves and you can update it _through Magician (v5.2 only)_ when it prompts you.


Let us know if you have any questions or need assistance updating the FW!

Thank you!



=================================================================
================================================================== 

KB


----------



## Kbird

Kbird said:


> .
> .
> 
> An Update on the Samsung 960 Pro NVME Drives
> 
> 
> Samsung has released the new Firmware for the 960 Pro Drives
> 
> =========================================================
> UPDATED Jan 29th 2018
> ==========================================================
> 
> Samsung has released a new FW update for the 960 Pro. The new version is 4B6QCXP7.
> 
> 
> The update is rolling out in waves and you can update it _through Magician (v5.2 only)_ when it prompts you.
> 
> 
> Let us know if you have any questions or need assistance updating the FW!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> =================================================================
> ==================================================================
> 
> KB


=========================================================
UPDATED Jan 30th 2018
=========================================================

Apparently Samsung will release the 2nd wave of updates after 8pm EST (USA) 5pm PST (USA) Jan 30th.


----------



## Dreamliner

*My Asus Sabertooth X99 decided to self destruct itself last night and I don't know wh*

I replaced all my fans with Noctua 4-Pin fans and turned my PC back on, when windows started the keyboard and mouse didn't work (Logitech wireless). I had to hard power it off and tried a wired keyboard and mouse, that didn't work either. I read online about people disabling xHCI (USB 3) in the BIOS and I tried that and it worked...for the wired keyboard and mouse only. The wireless still doesn't work and I've tried different ports and connecting it direct.

I also did the clear CMOS jumper and reloaded the most recent BIOS to reset everything to default and it still doesn't work. I have NO IDEA what the heck is wrong. I pulled out all the fans and it still isn't working. With xHCI disabled, the wired keyboard/mouse works but still not the wireless. Sometimes the wireless doesn't even work at the BIOS level so I have no idea what's going on.

I'd reinstall windows but the wireless doesn't always work at the BIOS level either, so I don't know what to do...

Any ideas?


----------



## Kbird

Dreamliner said:


> I replaced all my fans with Noctua 4-Pin fans and turned my PC back on, when windows started the keyboard and mouse didn't work (Logitech wireless). I had to hard power it off and tried a wired keyboard and mouse, that didn't work either. I read online about people disabling xHCI (USB 3) in the BIOS and I tried that and it worked...for the wired keyboard and mouse only. The wireless still doesn't work and I've tried different ports and connecting it direct.
> 
> I also did the clear CMOS jumper and reloaded the most recent BIOS to reset everything to default and it still doesn't work. I have NO IDEA what the heck is wrong. I pulled out all the fans and it still isn't working. With xHCI disabled, the wired keyboard/mouse works but still not the wireless. Sometimes the wireless doesn't even work at the BIOS level so I have no idea what's going on.
> 
> I'd reinstall windows but the wireless doesn't always work at the BIOS level either, so I don't know what to do...
> 
> Any ideas?


This happens to me on the X99A-II , I always have a PS2 mouse connected as well , cos I don't know wehn it will decide to disappear...it was bad in version prior to Bios 1801 which got the "logitech fix" since then it happens about every 5-10 reboots still but , its alot better , went back to 1701 last week for a PCIe issue as a test and immediately lost my Wireless Mice. 

I discovered a couple of nights ago when I enable Hidden devices in Device Manager to look at the PCIe Issue I also had several bad USB Descritor issues listed so I deleted them and all greyed out "devices on the list and so far all is well again even with XHCI on ( do you have USB3 without it? or just USB2? ) I have found there is sometimes a difference if I use Smart , not Smart Auto. The MB also stops on boot if I have my Monitor's USB Hub plugged in at boot , there are many weird issues on X99 with USB and the Way all USB is implemented through the XHCI Controller, it does not negotiate well with older USB2 devices.

PS ...I sometimes have to restart Win10 2-3-4 Times to get them back even on Bios1801....


KB.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I don't believe wireless devices have ever been good for bios or pre installation use 
Just mainly inside os stuff but still hit and miss.

5820k should of been fine on 2101 bios 
There is no micro code update for the security flaws so no sense in using new bios at all they are all past 2101 for newer chips series compatibility.
Which all newer chips are a boat load different than later chips power wise...


----------



## djgar

Logitech Unifying wireless always work at BIOS level once paired to the receiver. Unless the device is defective or out of range of course. This has been my experience over many years with several keyboards ans trackballs.


----------



## Dreamliner

I just rolled back to an older BIOS, 3701, and it still did not work. Just for fun, I even swapped the video card from a 970 to a 750 and nothing. I have to disable xHCI to get any keyboard/mouse control, even wired. I connected the Logitech receiver to another computer and it didn't work at first, I changed the USB port and it worked, I switched back and it didn't. I didn't even remove the receiver at all during this whole thing, what the heck is going on?!

Even still, with a USB wired keyboard and mouse and xHCI on, the number lock light goes out as soon as the Windows splash screen shows up and they keyboard/mouse doesn't work in Windows. I have to disable xHCI for it to work and USB speeds are SLLOOOOWWWW.

I have no idea what to do.


----------



## Kbird

Dreamliner said:


> I just rolled back to an older BIOS, 3701, and it still did not work. Just for fun, I even swapped the video card from a 970 to a 750 and nothing. I have to disable xHCI to get any keyboard/mouse control, even wired. I connected the Logitech receiver to another computer and it didn't work at first, I changed the USB port and it worked, I switched back and it didn't. I didn't even remove the receiver at all during this whole thing, what the heck is going on?!
> 
> Even still, with a USB wired keyboard and mouse and xHCI on, the number lock light goes out as soon as the Windows splash screen shows up and they keyboard/mouse doesn't work in Windows. I have to disable xHCI for it to work and USB speeds are SLLOOOOWWWW.
> 
> I have no idea what to do.


One of mine is a Unifying receiver it doesn't like the USB3 ports but is usually ok in a USB 2 port , my Case has USB2 and USB3 in the Front so it works out usually, the Trackball seems way better in a USB2 Port as Well, it has the Dongle Receiver but really hates the XHCI on X99 but USB is better but not 100% immune to the Issue , it just took me 3 reboots to get it back just now ( without adjust anything , just rebooting) , On my Board USB2 are those on the left of the RJ45/Eth Port ( Or above it if MB is in Case under the Desk) , but check your MB Manual.

KB.


----------



## Testing12

Kbird said:


> =========================================================
> UPDATED Jan 30th 2018
> =========================================================
> 
> Apparently Samsung will release the 2nd wave of updates after 8pm EST (USA) 5pm PST (USA) Jan 30th.


Are people having issues with this latest update?

Thanks...


----------



## Kbird

Testing12 said:


> Are people having issues with this latest update?
> 
> Thanks...


All Reports I have seen on the Samsung Forums say the Issues are fixed for them on the 960 Pro , there is still no fix for the the 960 EVO if you have the issues with it, the release in "waves" is pissing a few off cos they still can't get it though.....

*From the Samsung Moderator as well:* 

We received the FW about 2 weeks ago to test and tested them on affected drives that people sent in for RMA and all of them have been fixed. Samsung still requires releases to be in waves for about the first week for all releases, but the limit is in the thousands and increases daily.
@xxxxx

Other than fixing the issues brought on by the previous FW, it adds E-drive support to the drive. It looks though that bitlocker is currently limited when it comes to NVME and E-drive as it won't utilize E-drive when the NVME drive is the boot drive.
@xxxxx

When you have Magician 5.2 (has to be 5.2) open, around 8pm eastern time, wait a minute or two, and then press the refresh spinning arrows. It forces Magician to contact the server and check for any new FW. Make sure your firewall has the Magician program whitelisted.


----------



## KCDC

Dreamliner said:


> I just rolled back to an older BIOS, 3701, and it still did not work. Just for fun, I even swapped the video card from a 970 to a 750 and nothing. I have to disable xHCI to get any keyboard/mouse control, even wired. I connected the Logitech receiver to another computer and it didn't work at first, I changed the USB port and it worked, I switched back and it didn't. I didn't even remove the receiver at all during this whole thing, what the heck is going on?!
> 
> Even still, with a USB wired keyboard and mouse and xHCI on, the number lock light goes out as soon as the Windows splash screen shows up and they keyboard/mouse doesn't work in Windows. I have to disable xHCI for it to work and USB speeds are SLLOOOOWWWW.
> 
> I have no idea what to do.


Are you running Legacy or UEFI BIOS? Switching to UEFI and GPT fixed it for me.


----------



## Dreamliner

KCDC said:


> Are you running Legacy or UEFI BIOS? Switching to UEFI and GPT fixed it for me.


To be honest, I'm not quite certain. I just don't understand how this just randomly happened. I've had this PC for over a year, I put these fans in and poof keyboard/mouse doesn't work. I'm using a Raid 0 on SSD's, how do I switch and will I still be able to boot?


----------



## KCDC

Dreamliner said:


> To be honest, I'm not quite certain. I just don't understand how this just randomly happened. I've had this PC for over a year, I put these fans in and poof keyboard/mouse doesn't work. I'm using a Raid 0 on SSD's, how do I switch and will I still be able to boot?


My speculation is it's something to do with windows updates. Win 10 is designed to run on a UEFI BIOS anyway.

All you need to do is convert your system drive to GPT, takes 10 seconds with this tool:

https://www.partitionwizard.com/partitionmagic/mbr2gpt.html

It's not destructive, you lose zero data.

Then just restart to BIOS and make sure you're booting to UEFI. Most current boards will instantly default to it, but just make sure. 

Hopefully that helps. Not sure if it's a fix-all solution but it worked for me.


----------



## sblantipodi

Testing12 said:


> Are people having issues with this latest update?
> 
> Thanks...


what update is? firmware? drivers? what? for what drives?


----------



## djgar

Kbird said:


> One of mine is a Unifying receiver it doesn't like the USB3 ports but is usually ok in a USB 2 port , my Case has USB2 and USB3 in the Front so it works out usually, the Trackball seems way better in a USB2 Port as Well, it has the Dongle Receiver but really hates the XHCI on X99 but USB is better but not 100% immune to the Issue , it just took me 3 reboots to get it back just now ( without adjust anything , just rebooting) , On my Board USB2 are those on the left of the RJ45/Eth Port ( Or above it if MB is in Case under the Desk) , but check your MB Manual.
> 
> KB.


Interesting. I have my Unifying receiver on my case's front USB-3 connector with no problems, but the receiver is very new, came with my Ergo trackball.


----------



## JMTH

KedarWolf said:


> I had issues with X99 that if I had my CPU Strap on 100 instead of Auto my M.2 would drop to 2x.


Were you selecting a Source Clock Tuner by chance when you had the drop to Gen 2? 

I have a dual boot system and low and behold when I booted to the Win7 disk (which is plugged into the M.2 connector on the MB) I noticed that it had dropped to Gen 2. I started messing around with the BIOS (pic below), as soon as I changed the Source Clock Tuner to Auto it changed back to Gen 3. Anyway, you might try on the 100 Strap, SCT on Auto and see if it works. Or try the 6 Ohm dbl, maybe it will work for you heh.


----------



## Kbird

JMTH said:


> Were you selecting a Source Clock Tuner by chance when you had the drop to Gen 2?
> 
> I have a dual boot system and low and behold when I booted to the Win7 disk (which is plugged into the M.2 connector on the MB) I noticed that it had dropped to Gen 2. I started messing around with the BIOS (pic below), as soon as I changed the Source Clock Tuner to Auto it changed back to Gen 3. Anyway, you might try on the 100 Strap, SCT on Auto and see if it works. Or try the 6 Ohm dbl, maybe it will work for you heh.
> 
> [


Thanks for posting this JMTH :thumb: It's not something I would ever have tried....

You now have me thinking this maybe My Issue too , (on the X99A-II), I have been on the Stock 1801 Bios since the Weekend with only my Raid0 Array setup along with the Optimised Fans , no overclock and I have not seen the Drive leave PCIe 3 x4 when checking with Magician . Previously I was/had been setting 60hm along with the rest of my Overclock , so perhaps using Auto SCT not 60hm is the Way to go.... I will do some testing and report back..... 

KB.


----------



## Kbird

djgar said:


> Interesting. I have my Unifying receiver on my case's front USB-3 connector with no problems, but the receiver is very new, came with my Ergo trackball.


My Unifying Receiver is from my MX Master 2 Mouse which I use on my Surface (Bluetooth) and some of my other Computer with the Receiver , it has failed though on this Box if plugged to USB3 , particularly my USB3 HUB from Vantec. My Trackball is an Old T-RB22 with the large Dongle , quite old and IIRC the Radio is 27mhz unlike the Unifying Receiver which it can't use. Pity Logitech has never remade them , cos I'd recommend it for anyone who like Finger Trackballs....they go for stupid prices 2nd hand on Ebay etc otherwise I'd probably have picked one up as I though this one was Faulty .....but it seems it's only X99 USB and Asus Bios's after all


----------



## Testing12

Kbird said:


> All Reports I have seen on the Samsung Forums say the Issues are fixed for them on the 960 Pro.


Thanks Kbird, got it.


----------



## Testing12

sblantipodi said:


> what update is? firmware? drivers? what? for what drives?


Sorry, my question may have been a bit off topic for this thread (I was however questioning stated material in this thread, so...).
The question was regarding the latest Samsung 960 Pro NVMe SSD driver, 4B6QCXP7.

Again, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Kbird

sblantipodi said:


> what update is? firmware? drivers? what? for what drives?


Not Bios's for the Motherboards here.....

The Samsung 960 Pro 

you are allowed to scroll back a page or two and read it for yourself you know...  
Though I always quote enough info to be informative in years to come , after all google brings all kinds here...

but here you go.....
http://www.overclock.net/forum/6-in...th-american-users-only-1620.html#post26634857


----------



## Dreamliner

Well, I am using the UEFI bios and it still doesn't work. Everything was working just fine. I swapped all my fans for 4-pin, booted up and had trouble getting the fans to behave with AI Suite (which is garbage anyway). I shut down and went back to 3-pin. Booted back up and the keyboard and mouse didn't work. Even with a wired keyboard and mouse the optical light and number lock light went out as soon as the initial windows loading splash screen appeared.

I looked it up online and disabling xHCI made with wired keyboard/mouse work but I lost USB 3 (obviously) and the wireless still didn't work. I even rolled back the BIOS to an older version and still nothing.

I have no idea what to do.


----------



## Kbird

Lost my Logitech Wireless again too , just disappeared Randomly last night when I was using it and so far rebooting hasn't fixed it.

I don't use AiSuite , it has always seemed real buggy to me, however If I want (good) Fan Control I find I have to run Q-Fan>Optimise All Fans> at least 3 times in a row ( sometimes up 5 times) after installing a new Bios , fans I want to run at full speed I just disable Q-Fan so they get full Voltage. However I find it takes about 6 secs on Boot for the bios to take control , until that moment all Fans seem to get Full Voltage = noisy ....a PITA as two PWM 120mm Door Fans I have run 2200rpm at full voltage.

Not sure if it helps but the attached PDF is some info/insight on the xHCI setting, I found online , when I 1st had issues with it on X99 a couple of years ago.


----------



## JMTH

Dreamliner said:


> Well, I am using the UEFI bios and it still doesn't work. Everything was working just fine. I swapped all my fans for 4-pin, booted up and had trouble getting the fans to behave with AI Suite (which is garbage anyway). I shut down and went back to 3-pin. Booted back up and the keyboard and mouse didn't work. Even with a wired keyboard and mouse the optical light and number lock light went out as soon as the initial windows loading splash screen appeared.
> 
> I looked it up online and disabling xHCI made with wired keyboard/mouse work but I lost USB 3 (obviously) and the wireless still didn't work. I even rolled back the BIOS to an older version and still nothing.
> 
> I have no idea what to do.


Are you running windows 10? Did you install the latest update around the same time all this started happening?
I have my update set to manual, so I didn't update until last night. Everything looked OK until I turned the machine on today. Then my main monitor stopped working, loaded into windows and my thunderbolt card was showing up as not installed... Which is what my main monitor is hooked up too. Anyway I uninstalled the latest update and it all started working again. Long story longer, the new microcode is messing up the TB3 card... Have to sit and wait for Intel to fix it and then send it to asus so they can do whatever it is they do to the driver and then release it.

Also instead of using the aisuite to control the fans, use the bios controls. Set each fan to pwm, motherboard (or cpu if you like it to change speeds alot), manual, high temp 65, 95%, 50, 75%, 40, 60% for each fan that's plugged in. Then switch all the others to disabled.


----------



## djgar

I'm running the latest Windows build 16299.214 with no Logitech Unifying wireless problems, or any other problems.


----------



## SpeedyIV

FWIW, I have been using Logitec Mice & Unifying Receivers on my X99-Deluxe II with BIOS 1802 (and earlier) and have never noticed a problem, even when in the BIOS, though I think I have always plugged the receiver into a USB2.0 port, so maybe that is why. I have always left Intel xHCL Mode, EHCI Legacy USB Support, and EHCI Hand-Off in whatever the default settings are - Intel xHCL Mode - Auto (I think), xHCI Hand-Off - Enabled, EHCI Hand-Off - Enabled. 

I have actual BIOS manuals for the X99-E and X99-Deluxe II, which were rather hard to find, as I recall. If anyone would like to have these, I an happy to post them.

I just wish I could find a BIOS manual for my Maximus X Hero...


----------



## Jpmboy

SpeedyIV said:


> FWIW, I have been using Logitec Mice & Unifying Receivers on my X99-Deluxe II with BIOS 1802 (and earlier) and have never noticed a problem, even when in the BIOS, though I think I have always plugged the receiver into a USB2.0 port, so maybe that is why. I have always left Intel xHCL Mode, EHCI Legacy USB Support, and EHCI Hand-Off in whatever the default settings are - Intel xHCL Mode - Auto (I think), xHCI Hand-Off - Enabled, EHCI Hand-Off - Enabled.
> 
> I have actual BIOS manuals for the X99-E and X99-Deluxe II, which were rather hard to find, as I recall. If anyone would like to have these, I an happy to post them.
> 
> I just wish I could find a BIOS manual for my Maximus X Hero...


post up the deluxe plz.


----------



## djgar

I should have specified my Unifying receiver is plugged to a USB-3 front case connector wired to one of the MB's optional connectors, not to a MB back connector.


----------



## JMTH

SpeedyIV said:


> I have actual BIOS manuals for the X99-E and X99-Deluxe II, which were rather hard to find, as I recall. If anyone would like to have these, I an happy to post them.


Deluxe ii please!

Anyone have the BIOS manual for RVE10?


----------



## KCDC

How does one obtain BIOS manuals? I take it these give more in-depth explanations on bios settings?


----------



## djgar

Get them in the Asus web site support section for the MB.

Manuals


----------



## Kbird

djgar said:


> I'm running the latest Windows build 16299.214 with no Logitech Unifying wireless problems, or any other problems.


The one I lost yesterday was the non-unifying , not sure if it was related to the Win10 Updates I let on last night ( Control Panel seems to show more than the Settings App for some reason, there was also a Servicing Stack Update last night only seen in Control Panel here. Today it has come and gone again mid use twice.... (came back after a 2 reboots). The Dongle is plugged into USB2 at the Rear currently but I have tried them all in the last year....

KB.


----------



## Kbird

SpeedyIV said:


> FWIW, I have been using Logitec Mice & Unifying Receivers on my X99-Deluxe II with BIOS 1802 (and earlier) and have never noticed a problem, even when in the BIOS, though I think I have always plugged the receiver into a USB2.0 port, so maybe that is why. I have always left Intel xHCL Mode, EHCI Legacy USB Support, and EHCI Hand-Off in whatever the default settings are - Intel xHCL Mode - Auto (I think), xHCI Hand-Off - Enabled, EHCI Hand-Off - Enabled.
> 
> I have actual BIOS manuals for the X99-E and X99-Deluxe II, which were rather hard to find, as I recall. If anyone would like to have these, I an happy to post them.
> 
> I just wish I could find a BIOS manual for my Maximus X Hero...



There's a Special _*Bios Manual*_ for some Boards?


----------



## djgar

Kbird said:


> There's a Special _*Bios Manual*_ for some Boards?


Not AFAIK ... just in the user guide.


----------



## KCDC

Yall confused me, thought there was some secret manual I need. I have the usual manuals.


----------



## djgar

KCDC said:


> Yall confused me, thought there was some secret manual I need. I have the usual manuals.


Well, I could tell you where the secret manuals are, but I'd have to kill your MB


----------



## SpeedyIV

These are NOT the owners manuals that come with the MOBO. Many of the pages are the same as the BIOS section in the owner's manuals but there is extra info in some areas. TBH, I don't recall where I got them but it was not from the Asus MOBO support site. I am attached the BIOS manuals for the X99-Deluxe II and the X99-E. I also have an X99-II Series "Feature Manual" but it is a little over 10MB which apparently is the file limit size for uploads. Zip compression didn't shrink it enough. I will fight with it some more later.

Hope these help someone.


----------



## djgar

Manuals are often updated from the original hard copy included in the box. That's normal. Check the publishing dates. And the manual you linked is exactly the same as available in the Asus web site.


----------



## Kbird

djgar said:


> Manuals are often updated from the original hard copy included in the box. That's normal. Check the publishing dates. And the manual you linked is exactly the same as available in the Asus web site.


The Deluxe II Bios Manual (only) Speedy Posted is different than the Deluxe II User Manual I have ..... but I may not have the Latest Version of the Deluxe II one? and only includes the Bios Stuff , in more depth ie every feature, but maybe not any more knowledge on alot of topics , ie it's like a re-print of the actual Bios info.

The X99-II Feature Manuals are available in most languages under the X99A-II Board which I have , direct link to the English Version E11551 one is :
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-A_II/E11551_X99_Series_Feature_Manual_EM_WEB.pdf


----------



## djgar

Kbird said:


> The Deluxe II Bios Manual (only) Speedy Posted is different than the Deluxe II User Manual I have ..... but I may not have the Latest Version of the Deluxe II one? and only includes the Bios Stuff , in more depth ie every feature, but maybe not any more knowledge on alot of topics , ie it's like a re-print of the actual Bios info.
> 
> The X99-II Feature Manuals are available in most languages under the X99A-II Board which I have , direct link to the English Version E11551 one is :
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-A_II/E11551_X99_Series_Feature_Manual_EM_WEB.pdf


If you're referring to the hard copy, then it's been updated in the PDF. The Asus web site has that same PDF. Updating after the original hard copy is very common. Compare the publishing date between the hard copy and the web PDF copy.


----------



## Kbird

djgar said:


> If you're referring to the hard copy, then it's been updated in the PDF. The Asus web site has that same PDF. Updating after the original hard copy is very common. Compare the publishing date between the hard copy and the web PDF copy.


I must have an old PDF then ( v.E11357 March 2016 ), the X99A-II manuals have not been updated since May 2016 , but no separate Bios (only) Manual like above , maybe only the "high-end" Boards get those?


----------



## djgar

Kbird said:


> I must have an old PDF then ( v.E11357 March 2016 ), the X99A-II manuals have not been updated since May 2016 , but no separate Bios (only) Manual like above , maybe only the "high-end" Boards get those?


The so-called BIOS manual is just the user guide, same as your non-BIOS user guide manual. In fact your X99-A II manual is substantially longer (124 vs. 78 pages) than the Strix Gaming one, and we don't have a Features manual .


----------



## Kbird

djgar said:


> The so-called BIOS manual is just the user guide, same as your non-BIOS user guide manual. In fact your X99-A II manual is substantially longer (124 vs. 78 pages) than the Strix Gaming one, and we don't have a Features manual .


AFAIK the Features Manual is a common Manual to all Boards in the Series , so I am not sure why it isn't listed for the Strix which I though was Series II as well. Some other Series II Boards like the Deluxe have it on their Page

On The Deluxe Page I see 2 Bios Manuals DT-166 and DE-166 and the User Manual ( and the Feature Manual ) so they are likely the same as Speedy Posted... and the User Manual there is newer than I have 11551 vs 11537
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-DELUXE-II/HelpDesk_Manual/

Damn Asus just dropped the Support site offline while I was in there  got a "Sorry We'll be Back" message....

KB.


----------



## Jpmboy

SpeedyIV said:


> These are NOT the owners manuals that come with the MOBO. Many of the pages are the same as the BIOS section in the owner's manuals but there is extra info in some areas. TBH, I don't recall where I got them but it was not from the Asus MOBO support site. I am attached the BIOS manuals for the X99-Deluxe II and the X99-E. I also have an X99-II Series "Feature Manual" but it is a little over 10MB which apparently is the file limit size for uploads. Zip compression didn't shrink it enough. I will fight with it some more later.
> 
> Hope these help someone.


Thanks - yeah, these are "general public" bios user guides. I thought you might have a "leaked" programmer guide or something.


----------



## SpeedyIV

No. Nothing so exotic but I think there are sections where they are different. Been a year or so so going from memory. Asus obviously published them but I don't recall downloading them from the support link. Maybe from a ROG post. Anyway, if the contents are identical to what's in the regular owners manual then sorry for wasting anyone's time comparing.


----------



## djgar

SpeedyIV said:


> No. Nothing so exotic but I think there are sections where they are different. Been a year or so so going from memory. Asus obviously published them but I don't recall downloading them from the support link. Maybe from a ROG post. Anyway, if the contents are identical to what's in the regular owners manual then sorry for wasting anyone's time comparing.


No problem - one never can be sure :thumb:


----------



## GRABibus

Still no news about updates Bios...
EVGA has already roughly realeased all updated Bios with microcodes.


----------



## Agent-A01

GRABibus said:


> Still no news about updates Bios...
> EVGA has already roughly realeased all updated Bios with microcodes.


This has been covered a thousand times already.

Current microcodes with 'fixes' are not stable and intel has said to not deploy them(if manufacturers haven't done so yet).

EVGA is using the unstable MCU against intel's recommendation.

TLDR You still have to wait for a proper MCU.


----------



## Kbird

Agent-A01 said:


> This has been covered a thousand times already.
> 
> Current microcodes with 'fixes' are not stable and intel has said to not deploy them(if manufacturers haven't done so yet).
> 
> EVGA is using the unstable MCU against intel's recommendation.
> 
> TLDR You still have to wait for a proper MCU.



Intel Issued a new CPU MicroCode Guidance PDF Sheet yesterday . Found on this page 1/2 way down or here below...

https://newsroom.intel.com/press-kits/security-exploits-intel-products/


----------



## Agent-A01

Kbird said:


> Intel Issued a new CPU MicroCode Guidance PDF Sheet yesterday . Found on this page 1/2 way down or here below...
> 
> https://newsroom.intel.com/press-kit...ntel-products/


It's still not available for end users to download; looks like only oems have access to it at the momment.


----------



## Kbird

Agent-A01 said:


> It's still not available for end users to download; looks like only oems have access to it at the momment.


Its in my last post 

I just added the Page in case someone want to download it directly....


***I Just checked and this Forum had broken the link cos I didn't use the "insert" Link button, should work now....


----------



## Kbird

Kbird said:


> Thanks for posting this JMTH :thumb: It's not something I would ever have tried....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/26652673-post16207.html
> 
> You now have me thinking this maybe My Issue too , (on the X99A-II), I have been on the Stock 1801 Bios since the Weekend with only my Raid0 Array setup along with the Optimised Fans , no overclock and I have not seen the Drive leave PCIe 3 x4 when checking with Magician . Previously I was/had been setting 60hm along with the rest of my Overclock , so perhaps using Auto SCT not 60hm is the Way to go.... I will do some testing and report back.....
> 
> KB.


Just wanted to follow up in case Others see this issue in the future , JMTH's fix has fixed the drop to Gen2 for me:thumb:, and explains why I couldn't fix it with different Bios's or a multitude of different settings as I always set 60dbl or 80dbl depending on whether at 100 or 125 Strap.

KB.


----------



## eleven010

Kbird said:


> Intel Issued a new CPU MicroCode Guidance PDF Sheet yesterday . Found on this page 1/2 way down or here below...
> 
> https://newsroom.intel.com/press-kits/security-exploits-intel-products/


Did anyone notice that Intel messed up the naming and CPUID on this chart for Haswell-E?

They are called Haswell Perf Halo? They also referenced the 5930 and 5820 as "X" series parts (5930X in the chart) when it is actually a K part!

A disturbing part is the CPUID for the "Hawell Server E" is 306F2(which is what my 5930K identifies itself as) and the Hawell Perf Halo have CPUID 406601. Even worse is they use DIFFERENT MICROCODES!

This is really scary! Has Intel goofed or is my 5930K CPUID of 360F2 wrong?


----------



## acquacow

eleven010 said:


> They are called Haswell Perf Halo?


Dunno about the X, but the x99 Haswell "Enthusiast" platform was always called "Halo"

You can find slides from 2013 detailing that.


----------



## Kbird

acquacow said:


> Dunno about the X, but the x99 Haswell "Enthusiast" platform was always called "Halo"
> 
> You can find slides from 2013 detailing that.


I believe in this case the lowercase x throughout the PDF is just a Place Holder for the Missing Model No#'s involved as there are too many to fit into a one or two page chart. I actually hadn't seen them called Halo before , I thought they were all labelled EPP (Extreme Performance Processors) so was surprised I have an E or EP version.

I think there was 3 different versions (Refreshes) of the Haswell ? so I am not surprised there are 3 different CPUID or MicroCodes , the 1st two have TSX turned off , 
( by Microcode update) due to a bug but that was supposed to be fixed for the EX Haswell's I believe.

https://www.anandtech.com/show/8376...rratum-found-in-haswell-haswelleep-broadwelly


----------



## SpeedyIV

*From bad to worse!!*



SpeedyIV said:


> I am having a strange problem with my Asus X99-Deluxe II rig. I have an R9-290x GPU in PCIE slot 1 running at X16. It runs 24/7. Every now and then I will find it sitting there running but no video. The fans on the GPU are not spinning but the green power LEDs by the 2 power connectors are lit. I remoted in with Team Viewer and confirmed that Windows is still running with video at 640x480. Device Manager shows no video card present. Like the GPU is not there.
> 
> The only way I have been able to get it to work again is to power it down and move the GPU to PCIE slot 4. Then power up and reboot. Most (not every) time, the GPU will power up normally during the reboot. One time I had to try several times before the GPU would power up. I just watch the fans. If they don't spin, it's not going to work. After the GPU powers up in PCIE slot 4, I can then move it back to slot 1 and it will work - for a few days. Then it will happen again. One time the GPU "shut down" while I was web browsing, so it happens at idle and during light use. I swapped in another R9-290x - same thing happened, so it's not the GPU.
> 
> I'm going to clear Windows event logs and then let it run and see if I can find anything that correlates to the failure. It's like something is switching the PCIE lane power off, or a lane switcher is malfunctioning. Putting the GPU in slot 4 and booting forces PCIE lane switching to occur. There is a lot of PCIE lane switching on this board. Is it possible that a C-state or power saving setting could be turning off my (only) GPU? Or maybe a PCIE lane switch chip is going south?
> 
> Putting the GPU in slot 4 seems to "unstick" it or reset something. Putting it in the other slots has never worked (except slot 5 that I can't try because the physical design of the board won't allow a 2-slot card to be plugged in there because of the various headers that are right next to the slot). Dumb design IMHO. This happens with BIOS (1003) at defaults, so not overclock related.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


So I thought I had licked this GPU "powering down" problem by resetting all of the AMD gaming options in their software. The GPU stopped not working after that. Then, for unrelated reasons, I wiped the OS and did a clean Win10 Pro install. Everything was going great, then the GPU stopped working again. Same symptoms - the GPU fans stop spinning and there is no video output. The power LEDs on the GPU right next to the VGA power connectors are still lit. I learned from Team Viewing in that Windows is still running but there is no GPU in Device Manager. Its like the GPU is not there. I move the GPU around to different PCIE slots and then all of a sudden it will start working, usually after putting it in PCIE slot 4. Then I can put it back in PCIE slot 1 and it will work fine for days. 

This time, I could not get the GPU to work in any slot. I also tried like 5 different GPU cards and every slot. Nothing. Then all of a sudden, it started working again. So I put the GPU back in PCIE slot 1 and tried to boot, only to get a CPU Overtemp error before the BIOS even loaded, and warning LEDs on the MOBO. I have a Corsair H110i-GT cooler with an LED in the pump set to change color with temps. Within 20 seconds of power up, the LED goes from Blue (below 30C), to Green (30 to 50C), to RED (over 70C). In short, my CPU is overheating more quickly than I can boot to the BIOS. I can't tell if the pump is running because there is too much noise and vibration from all the fans.

I don't know what to do . First this weird GPU problem and now I can't even boot into the BIOS and the CPU is cooking. After I finally noticed it and shut down, the entire pump and block was hot to the touch. Hopefully I did not damage the CPU. So, dead pump? Coincidence? Power supply dying? Its an EVGA Super Nova 1200W, not overloaded, and not that old (18 months). So could my power supply dying cause the GPU to stop working? Even littel cheap GPUs that are totally powered by the PCIE slot (no VGA power cables)? Nothing I plugged in would work in any PCIE slot, then all of a sudden, it will start working. Once it works, it will power up in any slot. Its like power is getting turned off on the PCIE slots, or they are stuck in a C-State power saving mode. (Link State Power Management is disabled in Windows power settings). And now, the CPU is overheating in seconds after power up. I am thinking power supply but an open to ideas. I don't want to have to buy another cooler just to test, but I might have to...


----------



## Kbird

SpeedyIV said:


> So I thought I had licked this GPU "powering down" problem by resetting all of the AMD gaming options in their software. The GPU stopped not working after that. Then, for unrelated reasons, I wiped the OS and did a clean Win10 Pro install. Everything was going great, then the GPU stopped working again. Same symptoms - the GPU fans stop spinning and there is no video output. The power LEDs on the GPU right next to the VGA power connectors are still lit. I learned from Team Viewing in that Windows is still running but there is no GPU in Device Manager. Its like the GPU is not there. I move the GPU around to different PCIE slots and then all of a sudden it will start working, usually after putting it in PCIE slot 4. Then I can put it back in PCIE slot 1 and it will work fine for days.
> 
> This time, I could not get the GPU to work in any slot. I also tried like 5 different GPU cards and every slot. Nothing. Then all of a sudden, it started working again. So I put the GPU back in PCIE slot 1 and tried to boot, only to get a CPU Overtemp error before the BIOS even loaded, and warning LEDs on the MOBO. I have a Corsair H110i-GT cooler with an LED in the pump set to change color with temps. Within 20 seconds of power up, the LED goes from Blue (below 30C), to Green (30 to 50C), to RED (over 70C). In short, my CPU is overheating more quickly than I can boot to the BIOS. I can't tell if the pump is running because there is too much noise and vibration from all the fans.
> 
> I don't know what to do . First this weird GPU problem and now I can't even boot into the BIOS and the CPU is cooking. After I finally noticed it and shut down, the entire pump and block was hot to the touch. Hopefully I did not damage the CPU. So, dead pump? Coincidence? Power supply dying? Its an EVGA Super Nova 1200W, not overloaded, and not that old (18 months). So could my power supply dying cause the GPU to stop working? Even littel cheap GPUs that are totally powered by the PCIE slot (no VGA power cables)? Nothing I plugged in would work in any PCIE slot, then all of a sudden, it will start working. Once it works, it will power up in any slot. Its like power is getting turned off on the PCIE slots, or they are stuck in a C-State power saving mode. (Link State Power Management is disabled in Windows power settings). And now, the CPU is overheating in seconds after power up. I am thinking power supply but an open to ideas. I don't want to have to buy another cooler just to test, but I might have to...


The only time I have seen that is when I let the Bios control my AIO Cooler's Fans ( won't do that again) and after a reboot into a new Bios the Fans weren't being controlled by the PWM Mode properly since QFan had not been Run 3 times in a row for it to sort itself out , and the Fans weren't even spinning when I got down and looked in the case. I think I put them onto the WaterPump header which gets full voltage so I could get into the Bios and reset things. I have also had a failed Corsair H80i Pump , so don't discount a bad Pump...in my case the Fan speed was pulsing up and down by 500-600rpm every 5 secs and the noise was driving me crazy , so Post over there too , as yours may have seized.

Not that that helps you GPU issues....  ......... RMA the MB I'd say.... maybe it is failing ?

KB.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Thanks KBird. In the back of my mind I am thinking MOBO. Its an X99 Deluxe II. I built the rig in July of 2016 so all of the hardware should be under warranty (I think). This rig had a mild OC on it and was never pushed hard for extended periods.

I don't use the Asus MOBO fan control either. All my fans are controlled with a Corsair Commander Pro though I use SIV instead of bug-filled Corsair Link to control everything, and it works great. In fact, I know the Commander Pro is working because the pump LED, which is set to change color with temperature, is working fine. The color change is what alerted me to the CPU heating up. When I finally got a cheap little GPU to power up, I saw a CPU over-temp warning on the display, and the BIOS would not load. I pulled power at that point. I have tried powering it up once since then and watched the Pump LED go from Blue (<30 C) to Red (>70 C) in less than 30 seconds, and I still have 2 LED warning lights on the MOBO. The Asus manual says there are warning LEDs for CPU, DRAM, VGA, and BOOT. They didn't bother to mention what color each one is. The LEDs are surface mount and tiny - very hard to see them when the MOBO is installed in a case. I think the warning LEDs that are lit are CPU and VGA, which makes sense.

I have swapped in half a dozen GPUs so its not that. I am going to remove all of the power connectors from the PSU (fully modular) and test that. If the PSU looks good, I will pull the pump and try to figure out if it is running. I can pull the entire cooler and power it up in my Z370 rig, connect it to the Commander Pro there, and then check pump RPM in SIV. I could also swap in the H110i-GT from my Z370 rig, though I really don't want to tear that rig apart (I just all the cable management). If something major failed, and my choices are CPU, PSU, MOBO, or Cooler, I am hoping for PSU or Cooler. Both should still be under warranty but I am not looking forward to dealing with an RMA. Anyway, thanks for the suggestions. No sooner do I get one rig running, and the other one blows up. Such first world problems....


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
A friend and myself both had h110i gt's go out days apart 
We bought about the same time approximately 30-33 months ago so I figured it was a bad batch 
This was 3 months ago now 
I sold the rma replacement on eBay a couple weeks ago and yes Corsair rma is continental drift slow.
I sure didn't bother with express rma seeing I replaced the unit with a EK loop kit the same day it died.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Hmmm. That is concerning. I picked the H110i-GT because it is one of the few models Corsair sells that use CoolIt pumps as opposed to Asetek pumps. The CoolIt pumps have better firmware, are upgradable, and have 2 PWM controllers as opposed to 1. The CoolIt pump is a better pump but they are hard to find since Asetek filed a patent infringement suit and is trying to prevent anyone from selling an AIO cooler that involves a CPU mounted pump. It's unfortunate since the Asetek pump is inferior. That said, maybe my H110i-GT is from that same batch. I purchased it from New Egg on 06-26-2016 so about 20 months ago. So it was sold a bit later than yours but who knows - it could have been sitting on a shelf for that long. I suspect most people who buy a Corsair AIO cooler do not pick that particular model, since most people do not know that Corsair coolers are OEM'd from either CoolIt or Asetek, and that the 2 have significant differences. Maybe I will test the pump before the power supply. Then again, the power supply failing could explain both problems (GPU and pump not working), whereas the pump failing does not explain the GPU issue. All temps were fine before this latest GPU battle began. Thanks again for this info.


----------



## sblantipodi

X299 bios patch for spectre arrived, how much we should wait for X99?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Doesn't matter as long as there is a measurable performance hit I'll never install it not even on x299


----------



## Kbird

sblantipodi said:


> X299 bios patch for spectre arrived, how much we should wait for X99?


Haswell and Broadwell are still in Beta ...at least they were on the 12th in the latest MCU Chart....PDF Below. ( ***nope upload is not working today use the link below)

The X99A-II is several MC behind anyway (38 vs 3A) , not sure about your Board , but Win10 is injecting 3A for me , not that that helps with the Spectre Issue.

The latest MC Chart is always Under *Resources* here:

https://newsroom.intel.com/press-kits/security-exploits-intel-products/


----------



## ThrashZone

Kbird said:


> but Win10 is injecting 3A for me ,


Hi,
Care to elaborate how 10 is doing this for you


----------



## Kbird

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Care to elaborate how 10 is doing this for you


I honestly don't know the technical side of it but Windows contains 2 .dlls (Intel/AMD) that do it at Boot if the Bios one does not match the latest one the .dll has.... , I am not saying it helps with this Issue BTW..... but it is easy to check.... 

see one of my posts at 10 Forums, save me writing it again here...... there is a simple .bat file at the bottom ( under my Bios Pic pic) I made from code I found online to check it .... you can also put the Code into an Admin Command Prompt if you don't want to "run" the .bat.

https://www.tenforums.com/windows-1...firmware-updates-post1292611.html#post1292611


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Okay not an auto way 10 is doing it

About all I've done is used the block .exe to resist the win-10 update that makes the changes easier to find it on sevenforums brink gets way too may trivial 10 stories going on tenforums to keep up with where it is there lol 
https://www.sevenforums.com/news/41...e-mitigation-against-spectre-variant-2-a.html

Love win-7 I don't have to do anything


----------



## Kbird

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Okay not an auto way 10 is doing it
> 
> About all I've done is used the block .exe to resist the win-10 update that makes the changes easier to find it on sevenforums brink gets way too may trivial 10 stories going on tenforums to keep up with where it is there lol
> https://www.sevenforums.com/news/41...e-mitigation-against-spectre-variant-2-a.html
> 
> Love win-7 I don't have to do anything


Yep not sure how he keeps up with it all on 3 (?) Sites  but the community help there is pretty good....

KB


----------



## Jpmboy

win 10 can run a uCode superseding the bios version. It is rather common. The uCode running once OS handoff has occured can be checked in AID64.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah I'm not worried about this 
7 is fine 10 eventually will be hosed by what ever happens 
Luckily I don't use 10 enough to really care what performance hit it gets I restore system images on it every time I use it practically


----------



## sblantipodi

Jpmboy said:


> win 10 can run a uCode superseding the bios version. It is rather common. The uCode running once OS handoff has occured can be checked in AID64.


I don't get the point.
If windows 10 can run microcode overriding the one in the bios, why microsoft doesn't fixed the spectre problem?


----------



## Kbird

Intel today has released the new microcode guidance handout and it seems most Haswell and Broadwell have finally gone to Production , so I think that means it is upto Asus now , to release new Bios'

PDF Attached below

KB


----------



## davidm71

*Motherboard dropout*



Kbird said:


> It keeps dropping into PCIe x2 mode and I lose about 1/3 of my throughput , I don't think it is the current firmware issue some have with the Samsung 960 Pro and Evos as I have the older 2 series FW, and it seems a bit better under 1701 , but once again my Logitech wireless mouse isn't working on 1701 but was 80% of the time on 1801 ...if it aint one thing it's another with X99 , but I have no choice but to stick with it for a while yet , so back to 1801 to see if the issue has sorted itself out on a freshly installed Bios , as I think it maybe a while before we see Fresh Bios's for X99.
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks as usual....
> 
> KB


The drop outs could be caused by a bad clock buffer on the motherboard. I have another manufacturer’s motherboard and after bifurcating the 8X lane I get random throttling of the link speed down to 2.5 gt/s. I read since the port was never designed to be split this could happen in my case because of not having a clock buffer chip. There are however tweaks that could be implemented to lessen the odds such as enabling extended sync and increasing the link speed negotiation time out in bios setup menu.

Edit: Read about your Source Clock Tuner fix. Wonder if there’s something similar on MSI boards..


----------



## Kbird

davidm71 said:


> The drop outs could be caused by a bad clock buffer on the motherboard. I have another manufacturer’s motherboard and after bifurcating the 8X lane I get random throttling of the link speed down to 2.5 gt/s. I read since the port was never designed to be split this could happen in my case because of not having a clock buffer chip. There are however tweaks that could be implemented to lessen the odds such as enabling extended sync and increasing the link speed negotiation time out in bios setup menu.
> 
> Edit: Read about your Source Clock Tuner fix. Wonder if there’s something similar on MSI boards..


Thanks for the Feedback , so far for me it looks like the Source Tuner Fix has worked thankfully 

Just in case some finds this post via Google the fix is here....

http://www.overclock.net/forum/26730289-post16243.html


----------



## davidm71

@Kbird,

Spent hours google searching for an equivalent setting in MSI boards but came up dry. Must be something specific to Asus boards. My solution works like only 80 percent of the time. More so after a cold start up and requires adjusting internal bios settings using either Amibcp or changing registers directly. Thanks.


----------



## Kbird

davidm71 said:


> @Kbird,
> 
> Spent hours google searching for an equivalent setting in MSI boards but came up dry. Must be something specific to Asus boards. My solution works like only 80 percent of the time. More so after a cold start up and requires adjusting internal bios settings using either Amibcp or changing registers directly. Thanks.


Never had an MSI Board, and the X99 Platform with Full UEFI has been a big change from all previous Bios's for me, so I am not much Help to you sorry, hopefully one of the Other guys will followup here for you , but things seem slower here now with the new Forums...

KB.


----------



## davidm71

Well no one on the Msi forums offered any ideas as well. Thing is when these things happen its very technical. Takes an engineer who is familiar with PCI-E wave form and link negotiations to figure it out. Thanks.


----------



## KCDC

Is it still advised to keep Intel Turbo Boost 3.0 uninstalled completely? Going through a driver/software purge and realized it's still installed.


----------



## xkm1948

KCDC said:


> Is it still advised to keep Intel Turbo Boost 3.0 uninstalled completely? Going through a driver/software purge and realized it's still installed.


Unless you block Windows Auto Driver Install, that little bugger will always reinstall itself.

I just turn it off. It really does not bother me that match.


----------



## KCDC

xkm1948 said:


> Unless you block Windows Auto Driver Install, that little bugger will always reinstall itself.
> 
> I just turn it off. It really does not bother me that match.



It reinstalls, but never updates to the latest version... And to update to the latest, ya gotta do some manual crap and replace files. Not that I care, but you'd think it would be a bit more streamlined.

EDIT: Looks like it does update the driver and app now. Disregard.


----------



## GRABibus

KCDC said:


> Is it still advised to keep Intel Turbo Boost 3.0 uninstalled completely? Going through a driver/software purge and realized it's still installed.


To uninstall it completely, I have used Revo Unisnstaller software :

https://www.revouninstaller.com/


----------



## Jpmboy

KCDC said:


> It reinstalls, but never updates to the latest version... And to update to the latest, ya gotta do some manual crap and replace files. Not that I care, but you'd think it would be a bit more streamlined.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like it does update the driver and app now. Disregard.


Here's a proper way to disable the application (with device driver intact) so it will not download again.
1. RIght-click on the tray icon, and disable it.
2. Open Task Scheduler and disable Intel Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0
3. Open Command Prompt and type “sc config ITBMService start= disabled”
4. Reboot.


----------



## half-life

*Lost control of CPU fan speed*

Hey Guys,
Not sure when this happened, but I see to have lost control of the CPU fan speed, regardless of temp. It now just hums along at 550 rpm and that's it. Was there some Windows update that messed this up? How to fix?

My build:
i7-5820k
X99-A running bios 3701
NZXT Kraken x61

I use AI Suite 3 v3.00.13 w/ Dual Intelligent Processors 5 v1.05.14


----------



## KCDC

half-life said:


> Hey Guys,
> Not sure when this happened, but I see to have lost control of the CPU fan speed, regardless of temp. It now just hums along at 550 rpm and that's it. Was there some Windows update that messed this up? How to fix?
> 
> My build:
> i7-5820k
> X99-A running bios 3701
> NZXT Kraken x61
> 
> I use AI Suite 3 v3.00.13 w/ Dual Intelligent Processors 5 v1.05.14



If you insist on using AISuite, maybe try re-running the fan xpert optimization wizard. Sometimes AISuite and the BIOS fight each other, for me it was my pump speed. I stopped using the software.

AISuite can be handy, but it's not the most stable, so also try fully uninstalling, set your fans in BIOS and see if there's a change.

If these don't work, maybe try swapping the fans, but that's probably not the issue. Worth trying, though.


----------



## KCDC

FYI, Noticed a new Asus Aura update on my Strix X99 drivers page.


----------



## half-life

KCDC said:


> ...so also try fully uninstalling, set your fans in BIOS and see if there's a change.


 If I set the fans in the BIOS, will AISUITE override?


----------



## KCDC

half-life said:


> If I set the fans in the BIOS, will AISUITE override?



From my experience, yes it will.


----------



## xkm1948

Question for you guys. I have a set of 128GB DDR4-3000 GSKill RAM. Currently running them on 100 BCLK at DDR4-3000 with a 6950X. Timing is 14-14-14-36 2T. How likely would it be possible to run these RAM at DDR4-3200 with a bit loose timing? Would running them at DDR4-3200 cause less stress on the IMC of the CPU?

MoBo is ASUS Sabertooth X99


----------



## Kbird

xkm1948 said:


> Question for you guys. I have a set of 128GB DDR4-3000 GSKill RAM. Currently running them on 100 BCLK at DDR4-3000 with a 6950X. Timing is 14-14-14-36 2T. How likely would it be possible to run these RAM at DDR4-3200 with a bit loose timing? Would running them at DDR4-3200 cause less stress on the IMC of the CPU?
> 
> MoBo is ASUS Sabertooth X99


I couldn't get my Corsair 3000 32GB Kit to Run at 3000/100BCLK on my X99-A-II but some Settings Forum Member KedarWolf gave me work at 3200 for me on 100BCLK/Strap with my 5820K 

see the Pic.....


----------



## con6r

Hey I have a question for you guys that I've asked on this forum before but it's gotten lost. The built-in Bluetooth on my Asus x99 deluxe (1 not 2) isn't working. The controller is enabled in the Bios, but the driver is ghosted in device manager, with windows giving me a code 45 (this device requires further installation). I tried running Linux Mint from a disk to see if it would recognize the Bluetooth controller (and an SD card reader built in to my case that isn't recognized either, but one issue at a time), and in the driver manager it saw an "unrecognized" Broadcom device and the generic Linux driver did not work. It appears I am in a tizzy. Can anyone help?


----------



## Jpmboy

Is the problem with Windows or Linux? if the later, I'd try the OCN Linux theads.


----------



## con6r

Jpmboy said:


> Is the problem with Windows or Linux? if the later, I'd try the OCN Linux theads.


No its with windows I just ran Linux to see if the Bluetooth would work on it and potentially find out if it was just a windows issue, but bluetooth didn't work on Linux either (it saw a broadcom device but it didn't have a driver for it)


----------



## djgar

con6r said:


> No its with windows I just ran Linux to see if the Bluetooth would work on it and potentially find out if it was just a windows issue, but bluetooth didn't work on Linux either (it saw a broadcom device but it didn't have a driver for it)


Did you try the Bluetooth driver from the Asus website?


----------



## acquacow

I can't even get aisuite3 to run after this latest batch of windows updates... gotta totally uninstall/reinstall again. 

I've had some success with speedfan to control things, but can't seem to get it to auto ramp fan speeds based on temp. 

Manual control works just fine, but none of the auto modes do.


----------



## ThrashZone

acquacow said:


> I can't even get aisuite3 to run after this latest batch of windows updates... gotta totally uninstall/reinstall again.
> 
> I've had some success with speedfan to control things, but can't seem to get it to auto ramp fan speeds based on temp.
> 
> Manual control works just fine, but none of the auto modes do.


Hi,
Not that I use ai suite but there is a beta version that did work after the update killed it but this was while back 
Just follow this dude he was the one that posted the beta version and the best place to get info on it anyway most people do oc in bios only,
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28319-AI-Suite-II-uninstall-cleaner


----------



## acquacow

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not that I use ai suite but there is a beta version that did work after the update killed it but this was while back
> Just follow this dude he was the one that posted the beta version and the best place to get info on it anyway most people do oc in bios only,
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28319-AI-Suite-II-uninstall-cleaner


Your link goes to a missing thread, but it's fine, I already have run the cleaner/etc... I'm just tired of it not working after every windows update.


----------



## Dreamliner

I've got a R0 SSD (2x Intel 730s) as my main drive currently, I've been contemplating moving to a M.2 drive but I don't know if my Sabertooth X99 will support it with the 5820k, SLI and the 9x SATA drives I have.

I know the amount of 'lanes' has something to do with this but I don't know what. If I do get a drive, I want to best performance possible so I don't know if I should use the M.2 slot on the board or get a PCIe adapter or if its even worth it?


----------



## Kbird

Dreamliner said:


> I've got a R0 SSD (2x Intel 730s) as my main drive currently, I've been contemplating moving to a M.2 drive but I don't know if my Sabertooth X99 will support it with the 5820k, SLI and the 9x SATA drives I have.
> 
> I know the amount of 'lanes' has something to do with this but I don't know what. If I do get a drive, I want to best performance possible so I don't know if I should use the M.2 slot on the board or get a PCIe adapter or if its even worth it?


See if you can find the Block Diagram for the Sabertooth , on my X99A-II the M2 has 4 dedicated Lanes , I wanted more capacity for my OS Drive so I spent the extra to go PCIe NMVE instead of a larger SATA SSD . Theoretically it is 4 times faster but I got used to it quick and don't know if I really notice the Difference or not anymore.

for my board....
https://techreport.com/review/30456/asus-x99-a-ii-motherboard-reviewed/2

Note that there are continuing firmware/driver issues for some with the Samsung Pro and Evo 960 Drives too, if you are looking at them...

https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/Memory-Storage/bd-p/memoryandstorage


----------



## Dreamliner

Kbird said:


> See if you can find the Block Diagram for the Sabertooth , on my X99A-II the M2 has 4 dedicated Lanes , I wanted more capacity for my OS Drive so I spent the extra to go PCIe NMVE instead of a larger SATA SSD . Theoretically it is 4 times faster but I got used to it quick and don't know if I really notice the Difference or not anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> for my board....
> 
> https://techreport.com/review/30456/asus-x99-a-ii-motherboard-reviewed/2
> 
> 
> 
> Note that there are continuing firmware/driver issues for some with the Samsung Pro and Evo 960 Drives too, if you are looking at them...
> 
> 
> 
> https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/Memory-Storage/bd-p/memoryandstorage


I was kinda looking at that Plextor drive. I was looking at the Pro at first but it seems to have a pretty high price premium. I’m also not the biggest fan of Samsung....

Can the performance be affected by a 5820 which has less lanes and 2 or 3 1080’s? 

Basically, what do I have to do to lose performance because of other devices?

https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820249087


----------



## Kbird

Dreamliner said:


> I was kinda looking at that Plextor drive. I was looking at the Pro at first but it seems to have a pretty high price premium. I’m also not the biggest fan of Samsung....
> 
> Can the performance be affected by a 5820 which has less lanes and 2 or 3 1080’s?
> 
> Basically, what do I have to do to lose performance because of other devices?
> 
> https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820249087


I don't know how the Sabertooth handles lanes , the X99A-II is 4 lanes with any CPU , so I was lucky...I would look through Reviews of the Board and see if you can get some more detailed info..... I assumed you checked your Manual and it's not in there?

I've always have good luck with Plextor stuff , right back to the SCSI days but currently only have a SATA 2 SSD in an older PC of their's , luckily I did not let Samsung's Magician Update my Drive or I could be in the same boat as Others. 

If you missed it a while back here on the Thread , make sure to leave the Source Clock Tuner On Auto , ( under CPU Strap) me setting it manually meant the PCIe speed kept dropping to x2 or x3, and I thought it was throttling due to heat issues.

KB.


----------



## Dreamliner

Kbird said:


> I don't know how the Sabertooth handles lanes , the X99A-II is 4 lanes with any CPU , so I was lucky...I would look through Reviews of the Board and see if you can get some more detailed info..... I assumed you checked your Manual and it's not in there?


I just took a look and the Sabertooth X99 manual says: The PCIe x16_3 slot shares bandwidth with M.2 x4. When M.2 socket is occupied, the PCIe_3 slot will be disabled. It also says: 1x M.2 x4 Socket 3 with M Key, type 2242/2260/2280/22110 storage devices support (Support PCIE SSD only).

So it looks like I'm good to go with full speed NVMe drives, at the expense of that third PCIe slot. My PC has been mining when not actively in use and I've been thinking about picking up a third card if I can find one cheap (I'd need a bigger case). I'm also a bit nervous about going with ANY drive that isn't Intel. Reliability is really important to me and it looks like these NVMe drives get really hot and have some reliability issues. I also wonder if I'd really notice a difference over R0 SSD's. Perhaps I'm best waiting for the next gen cards to run cooler and perhaps a reasonable solution from Intel...?


----------



## F-man4

Dreamliner said:


> 1x M.2 x4 Socket 3 with M Key, type 2242/2260/2280/22110 storage devices support (Support PCIE SSD only).
> Reliability is really important to me and it looks like these NVMe drives get really hot and have some reliability issues.


The best choice will be M.2 22110 Enterprise SSDs, I think.
Such as Samsung PM953 / SM953 (MLC) / PM963, SK Hynix PE3110 (MLC), Intel new M.2 22110 Enterprise Optane SSDs (Not released).
All of them have Power Loss Data Protection that common M.2 2280 SSDs not have.


----------



## Kbird

Dreamliner said:


> I just took a look and the Sabertooth X99 manual says: The PCIe x16_3 slot shares bandwidth with M.2 x4. When M.2 socket is occupied, the PCIe_3 slot will be disabled. It also says: 1x M.2 x4 Socket 3 with M Key, type 2242/2260/2280/22110 storage devices support (Support PCIE SSD only).
> 
> So it looks like I'm good to go with full speed NVMe drives, at the expense of that third PCIe slot. My PC has been mining when not actively in use and I've been thinking about picking up a third card if I can find one cheap (I'd need a bigger case). I'm also a bit nervous about going with ANY drive that isn't Intel. Reliability is really important to me and it looks like these NVMe drives get really hot and have some reliability issues. I also wonder if I'd really notice a difference over R0 SSD's. Perhaps I'm best waiting for the next gen cards to run cooler and perhaps a reasonable solution from Intel...?


That Plextor drive you linked too had a Heat Shield...which should help and you can mount a small fan if really needed, but the only time I have seen the temps get high is running a HDD Benchmark like ASSD or Samsung's own Magician 5.2 , and with a 60mm fan above it it ran about 8°C cooler under the benchmark. Samsung's drives come bare, though there are passive heatsinks available , I have not heard of major heat issues of late with nvme drives , not sure if that was a 1st generation issue or not?

KB.


----------



## Dreamliner

Kbird said:


> That Plextor drive you linked too had a Heat Shield...which should help and you can mount a small fan if really needed, but the only time I have seen the temps get high is running a HDD Benchmark like ASSD or Samsung's own Magician 5.2 , and with a 60mm fan above it it ran about 8°C cooler under the benchmark. Samsung's drives come bare, though there are passive heatsinks available , I have not heard of major heat issues of late with nvme drives , not sure if that was a 1st generation issue or not?
> 
> KB.


I'm not sure. I just freak out reading 1-star reviews on Newegg. With my Fractal Define case, I have didn't want to mount the SSD's cooking behind the motherboard and prefer have fans blowing over all my drives. I strongly believe heat is the enemy of electronics and I like active cooling whenever possible. 

Example: as much as I like the look of watercooling, the VRM's are cooking without any air circulation from CPU fan(s). I've got 3 fans on my CPU moving air around.

I was also looking at getting one of those PCIe drives simply because they probably have better cooling being spread out on a riser card. I can't seem to find one I like. Intel made the 750 version at the same time as my SSD but it's like they bailed on the SSD/NVME enthusiast market right after and that Optane stuff is a joke. Way too expensive and way too small.


----------



## Kbird

Dreamliner said:


> I'm not sure. I just freak out reading 1-star reviews on Newegg. With my Fractal Define case, I have didn't want to mount the SSD's cooking behind the motherboard and prefer have fans blowing over all my drives. I strongly believe heat is the enemy of electronics and I like active cooling whenever possible.
> 
> Example: as much as I like the look of watercooling, the VRM's are cooking without any air circulation from CPU fan(s). I've got 3 fans on my CPU moving air around.
> 
> I was also looking at getting one of those PCIe drives simply because they probably have better cooling being spread out on a riser card. I can't seem to find one I like. Intel made the 750 version at the same time as my SSD but it's like they bailed on the SSD/NVME enthusiast market right after and that Optane stuff is a joke. Way too expensive and way too small.


I've been using a spare Ram Cooler over my Nvme Drive seems to help a little 4-5 degreeC , normal use , 8-10 deg.C under Load/Benchmark, but it wasn't running hot in my HAF 922 case as it is heavily ventilated as I think along the same lines as you. Temp 1 is 28c and temp 3 is 42c currently but I have the Ram Cooler off today as I was in there swapping GFX cards out. On the Samsung Drives it is the second sensor you need to watch in HWInfo , it's the one that shows high temps for me under testing or Magician 5 performance test.

KB


----------



## ThrashZone

Dreamliner said:


> I'm not sure. I just freak out reading 1-star reviews on Newegg. With my Fractal Define case, I have didn't want to mount the SSD's cooking behind the motherboard and prefer have fans blowing over all my drives. I strongly believe heat is the enemy of electronics and I like active cooling whenever possible.
> 
> Example: as much as I like the look of watercooling, the VRM's are cooking without any air circulation from CPU fan(s). I've got 3 fans on my CPU moving air around.
> 
> *I was also looking at getting one of those PCIe drives simply because they probably have better cooling being spread out on a riser card. I can't seem to find one I like. Intel made the 750 version at the same time as my SSD but it's like they bailed on the SSD/NVME enthusiast market right after and that Optane stuff is a joke. Way too expensive and way too small.*


Hi,
I believe these drive also took the biggest performance hit with the meltdown spectre bios updates stuff so normal 2.5" ssd's were the least hit performance wise.


----------



## Kbird

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I believe these drive also took the biggest performance hit with the meltdown spectre bios updates stuff so normal 2.5" ssd's were the least hit performance wise.


I read a few Sites that said that but for me it was only about 5-7% , they are still alot faster than a normal SATA SSD but I don't know if after 2 months you will really notice it real world.....perhaps if you Game a lot and have the games on it you'll notice Load times decreased? the few games I have are on the Raid0 Array (WD HDD Black Drives) so I haven't.

It seems to be Paramount to check FW revisions and NOT blindly Update though , there are issues with Samsung's 960 Pro and Evo Drives and version 3 FWs and I just read about the Intel 600p issue for some ( in my laptop ) with the 112 FW version for it.

KB


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah MS said a single digit hit but 9 is still a single digit lol but still though until they figure out how to fix the issue with no hit I'll stop disabling the melt down... new security features


----------



## Kbird

Anyone know whats going on at Asus , there is nothing on the Asus X99-II page now as far as Drivers or Bios's , tried FF and Chrome

are all models down ?

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-A-II/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Kbird said:


> Anyone know whats going on at Asus , there is nothing on the Asus X99-II page now as far as Drivers or Bios's , tried FF and Chrome
> 
> are all models down ?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-A-II/HelpDesk_Download/


This one still works fine: 

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99-A-II/HelpDesk_Download/



Code:


https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99-A-II/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
My sabertooth is still up maybe a new bios is being added for yours ?
Mine still shows old
http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X99/HelpDesk/


----------



## Kbird

GaToMaLaCo said:


> This one still works fine:
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99-A-II/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99-A-II/HelpDesk_Download/


Thanks GatoMaLaCo , that one works here too , not that I have heard anything about Asus releasing Bios Updates for Spectre but I check about once a week , I was surprised my usual link ( US Site) didn't work......and still doesn't.

KB


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_BIOS/

Latest BIOS for mine is still Sept of last year.


----------



## Jpmboy

what are you guys looking for in a new bios? security patches?


----------



## djgar

Jpmboy said:


> what are you guys looking for in a new bios? security patches?


Higher OC


----------



## Jpmboy

djgar said:


> Higher OC


behind door #3


----------



## v0dka

Anyone have issues with the X99 Strix Gaming suddenly going dead?

Mine just randomly stopped working and produces only postcode 00 now. It's going in for RMA.


----------



## Streetdragon

isnt 00 = Dead CPU?


----------



## Jpmboy

Streetdragon said:


> isnt 00 = Dead CPU?


can be... but sometimes you just need to reset bios, reseat the cpu, and/or cooling block


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah I suppose security fixes/ bug fixes like frying cpu's..... 
Well tuned 4.7 a bit 
5147 Heaven score core +66 memory+666
No bsod yet :/
See anything bad


----------



## Kbird

Jpmboy said:


> what are you guys looking for in a new bios? security patches?


I did read Haswell and Broadwell Spectre Updates had finally gone to "Production" on Intel's MicroCode Update Page but I still have ongoing issues with my Logitech Wireless Mouse and the Boot Halt issue at the Windows logo has started again which I believe is likely the USB issue I had about 6-12 months ago but haven't had time to figure it out.

I also wonder about erroneous Voltage readings like others have seen in the Bios , since I am now on my 3rd 5820K , thankfully intel is good about it and the Warranty is 3 years.

KB


----------



## djgar

v0dka said:


> Anyone have issues with the X99 Strix Gaming suddenly going dead?
> 
> Mine just randomly stopped working and produces only postcode 00 now. It's going in for RMA.


No problems here ...


----------



## Jpmboy

v0dka said:


> Anyone have issues with the X99 Strix Gaming suddenly going dead?
> 
> Mine just randomly stopped working and produces only postcode 00 now. It's going in for RMA.


 check the CPU before sending the board back.


----------



## ThrashZone

Kbird said:


> I did read Haswell and Broadwell Spectre Updates had finally gone to "Production" on Intel's MicroCode Update Page but I still have ongoing issues with my Logitech Wireless Mouse and the Boot Halt issue at the Windows logo has started again which I believe is likely the USB issue I had about 6-12 months ago but haven't had time to figure it out.
> 
> I also wonder about erroneous Voltage readings like others have seen in the Bios , since I am now on my 3rd 5820K , thankfully intel is good about it and the Warranty is 3 years.
> 
> KB


Hi,
My 3 year warranty is over I believe not exactly sure 
Can't get extended either.


----------



## xkm1948

v0dka said:


> Anyone have issues with the X99 Strix Gaming suddenly going dead?
> 
> Mine just randomly stopped working and produces only postcode 00 now. It's going in for RMA.


Check ROG forum. Strix x99 is famous for the qcode 00 and cpu killing. Not just strix x99, but the entire ASUS x99 line up. Lost my 6950X a while ago to a TUF X99. Both CPU and board were dead.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...CODE-00-over-night-after-several-small-issues


----------



## Jpmboy

xkm1948 said:


> Check ROG forum. Strix x99 is famous for the qcode 00 and cpu killing. Not just strix x99, but the entire ASUS x99 line up. Lost my 6950X a while ago to a TUF X99. Both CPU and board were dead.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...CODE-00-over-night-after-several-small-issues


that's unfortunate. two ASUS x99 boards here (r5e and R5E-10) 5960X and 6950X. not a single issue.


----------



## KCDC

Kbird said:


> Anyone know whats going on at Asus , there is nothing on the Asus X99-II page now as far as Drivers or Bios's , tried FF and Chrome
> 
> are all models down ?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-A-II/HelpDesk_Download/



I've noticed this sometimes happens if they're updating the downloads. I could be wrong.


----------



## djgar

^^^ What he said ...


----------



## ThrashZone

Jpmboy said:


> that's unfortunate. two ASUS x99 boards here (r5e and R5E-10) 5960X and 6950X. not a single issue.


Hi,
I checked my manual and it says that code not in use :/
I went back to 2101 bios


----------



## cloppy007

Jpmboy said:


> what are you guys looking for in a new bios? security patches?


The new microcode that fixes spectre. I don't have the guts to mod the UEFI myself (perhaps in a couple of weeks), and the vmware method seems a bit of a hack for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Kbird said:


> I did read Haswell and Broadwell Spectre Updates had finally gone to "Production" on Intel's MicroCode Update Page but I still have ongoing issues with my Logitech Wireless Mouse and the Boot Halt issue at the Windows logo has started again which I believe is likely the USB issue I had about 6-12 months ago but haven't had time to figure it out.
> 
> I also wonder about erroneous Voltage readings like others have seen in the Bios , since I am now on my 3rd 5820K , thankfully intel is good about it and the Warranty is 3 years.
> 
> KB


I have a logitech G700 on my R5E-10/6950X. What issue? The one "bug" i have is that when it is connected to the USB charging cable and IF i should use it while connected right after a restart, if i then disconnect it, the buttons no longer work 100% with windows. Motion works, but I have to either reconnect the USB cable, or restart the computer in order for 100% button function - even basic windows select and start. If I unplug it before pressing any button at start up, the wireless is 100% functional on all buttons. Strange, but this is not a USB issue, it is a logitech driver/W10 issue. same issue with two G700s, one on x99 and the other on Z370.

What voltages in bios are Erroneous?


----------



## djgar

No problems with my Logitech K375s keyboard and Ergo trackball using the Options software and Unifying. I switch them between workstation and notebook. I'm on latest Windows & drivers. IIRC BluTooth had problems when waking from hibernation.


----------



## TheJoe90

*Speedfan wont work correctly. =[*

X99 Deluxe board with a 5820k.

I recently added a temp sensor to my water-cooling loop, then went in to modify my speedfan settings. I learned that for whatever reason Speedfan cannot read the new temp sensor. HWMonitor can read the sensor fine.

When I dug a bit deeper I learned that speedfan is not getting most of my temps correct. Hardware monitor is reporting very different CPU temps. Can anyone offer suggestions?


----------



## Kbird

Jpmboy said:


> I have a logitech G700 on my R5E-10/6950X. What issue? The one "bug" i have is that when it is connected to the USB charging cable and IF i should use it while connected right after a restart, if i then disconnect it, the buttons no longer work 100% with windows. Motion works, but I have to either reconnect the USB cable, or restart the computer in order for 100% button function - even basic windows select and start. If I unplug it before pressing any button at start up, the wireless is 100% functional on all buttons. Strange, but this is not a USB issue, it is a logitech driver/W10 issue. same issue with two G700s, one on x99 and the other on Z370.
> 
> What voltages in bios are Erroneous?





djgar said:


> No problems with my Logitech K375s keyboard and Ergo trackball using the Options software and Unifying. I switch them between workstation and notebook. I'm on latest Windows & drivers. IIRC BluTooth had problems when waking from hibernation.


HI sorry for the late reply , hopefully this one posts. I have tried twice and got a "Token timeout Error" of some sort on trying to post , and this forum does not seem to have an autosave function like several others I am on.

I have a Logitech TRB-22 Trackball ( no longer made ) which has a USB Dongle/puck wireless receiver and it just stops working , usually on a reboot , so I suspect it has something to do with how the xHCI Controller handles USB2/3 during reboot ( I also occasionally lose my M$ Keyboard , and my Steel Series one is worse) , sometimes swapping Ports will get it back , but other times it doesn't work for days , and I suddenly bump it and it's working again.... hence I still have a PS2 Mouse attached as well for those times.

KedarWolf mentioned the Erroneous Voltages a few months back , I think it was 1.257v on SA , if you left it on Auto at 100 strap.... this I have seen myself , and I think someone else mentioned seeing it too. I usually set voltages manually however as that has always been the advice in the past when overclocking. It did get me into trouble with the Source Tuner PLL though setting it manually caused my PCIe speed to drop to 2x on my Samsung EVO 960.....KedarWolf to the rescue again  , said he had seen this issue too if not on left on Auto .....

KB.


----------



## sblantipodi

warderkeeju said:


> I e-mailed them a couple weeks ago and was assured there's NO update coming for any X99 boards except what has already been released due to EOL.
> See this thread --> https://hardforum.com/threads/asus-not-releasing-spectre-fix-for-x99.1955030/


My X99 Deluxe was completely bugged with defects that shows no quality assurance, design flaws never solved on all deluxe mobos.
This is my last asus mobo. a stupid brand that take your money and forget about you


----------



## JMTH

I thought I was having Mobo issues with my front panel USB3.0 and 2.0. Turns out I had two separate issues. 

The first was that I had a custom sleeved cable extension that went from the front panel cable to the mobo connector. Well it was a shorter connector without any clips for retention. So the connector kept slipping out just enough so a few pins would not be connected. I would plug something in and it would power up but it wouldn't be recognized hehe. That took me a while to figure out because the connector was so small and it was behind another cable and hard tubing hehe.

The second was a bad usb stick. So right after I pull the extension off and plug the front panel connector into the mobo. I plug in the USB to test and it's doing the same thing hehe. Unrecognized device in one port, then it works in another port, bla bla bla. I was like ***. So after messing around with the cable for another 30 mins I tried a different stick and bam it worked in every port lol... Tried the other stick and confirm that it was one of the culprits hehe.

So after reinstalling the USB, chipset, etc drivers 10-15 times. It turns out that it wasn't windows or the mobo hehe. Check those cables and sticks lol hehe


----------



## Jpmboy

TheJoe90 said:


> X99 Deluxe board with a 5820k.
> 
> I recently added a temp sensor to my water-cooling loop, then went in to modify my speedfan settings. I learned that for whatever reason Speedfan cannot read the new temp sensor. HWMonitor can read the sensor fine.
> 
> When I dug a bit deeper I learned that speedfan is not getting most of my temps correct. Hardware monitor is reporting very different CPU temps. Can anyone offer suggestions?


aid64 or siv64(free)


----------



## djgar

Firmware 1902 beta just showed up in the Asus Strix download section ...


----------



## sblantipodi

Asus X99 Deluxe, new BETA BIOS is out!
https://www.asus.com/it/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/

why a beta bios and not a stable one?
does it contains the spectre fix?


----------



## xkm1948

Sabertooth X99 3902 Beta BIOS is out as well. Any brave souls? I suppose this will be the fix for the meltdown patch.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

The same for X99 A-II... also beta bios available.


----------



## xkm1948

Alright we need a beta tester for these beta BIOS. Hopefully with some before and after performance benchmarks.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

I just installed the beta BIOS *1902* and notice that Spected is no longer detected as present on my system. 

Finally my X99-AII is kinda safe!


----------



## xkm1948

GaToMaLaCo said:


> I just installed the beta BIOS *1902* and notice that Spected is no longer detected as present on my system.
> 
> Finally my X99-AII is kinda safe!



Overclocking capability same? Performance similar before and after?


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

xkm1948 said:


> Overclocking capability same? Performance similar before and after?


Gonna take some time, still testing stock speeds stability of CPU+Men. So far so good. 

Later gonna start CPU Overclocking that consist of bumping speed and tight mem timings. Stress test. Shutdowns and reboots (including cold reboots).


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yikes no way Jose on beta


----------



## djgar

Got 1902 installed in my Strix, Spectre & Meltdown gone


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

And remember boys and girls: 

A good FastBoot is a dead or disabled FastBoot.


----------



## GRABibus

For X99-Deluxe II, beta Bios also 1902 avilable.
I will wait for final release


----------



## ThrashZone

GaToMaLaCo said:


> And remember boys and girls:
> 
> A good FastBoot is a dead or disabled FastBoot.


Hi,
lol yeah :thumb:
Also for the win-7 crowd remember to also switch back to other os 
http://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1016356/


----------



## sblantipodi

xkm1948 said:


> Sabertooth X99 3902 Beta BIOS is out as well. Any brave souls? I suppose this will be the fix for the meltdown patch.


we need a brave soul


----------



## sblantipodi

GaToMaLaCo said:


> And remember boys and girls:
> 
> A good FastBoot is a dead or disabled FastBoot.


I don't get it, can you explain me it please?


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> I don't get it, can you explain me it please?


Hi,
Easiest in win-10... is to use command prompt as administrator and 


Code:


powercfg -h off

And bios Boot section and fast start disabled.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

sblantipodi said:


> I don't get it, can you explain me it please?


BIOS FastBoot settings mess with OC specially with cold boots. BSOD and random freezes. So when OC always remember to disable FastBoot at sight.


----------



## ThrashZone

GaToMaLaCo said:


> BIOS FastBoot settings mess with OC specially with cold boots. BSOD and random freezes. So when OC always remember to disable FastBoot at sight.


Hi,
I'd add it also helps stop win-10 from using fake shutdown as well 
But one must also kill hibernation in the os too


----------



## JMTH

sblantipodi said:


> GaToMaLaCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember boys and girls:
> 
> A good FastBoot is a dead or disabled FastBoot.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it, can you explain me it please?
Click to expand...

I "believe" that with fast boot on your computer does not really turn all the way off but goes into a "sleep" state. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## sblantipodi

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Easiest in win-10... is to use command prompt as administrator and
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> powercfg -h off
> 
> And bios Boot section and fast start disabled.


but why?


----------



## sblantipodi

GaToMaLaCo said:


> BIOS FastBoot settings mess with OC specially with cold boots. BSOD and random freezes. So when OC always remember to disable FastBoot at sight.


that is not a problem of the fastboot, that is a problem of an unstable OC.
sincerely I prefer to get a more stable OC than disable features just to not see a BSOD.

this is why there are all those people here with 4.5GHz Haswell-E


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> but why?





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> *I'd add it also helps stop win-10 from using fake shutdown as well *
> But one must also kill hibernation in the os too


Hi,
Cough-cough the above


----------



## Testing12

GRABibus said:


> For X99-Deluxe II, beta Bios also 1902 avilable.
> I will wait for final release


I think I'll wait as well.


----------



## xkm1948

There probably won't be a stable release. X99 is EOL for support. These beta BIOS will be the last ones.


----------



## inedenimadam

Testing12 said:


> I think I'll wait as well.




x99-A has a beta bios listed as well, but no notes. a changelog would be great.


----------



## sblantipodi

xkm1948 said:


> There probably won't be a stable release. X99 is EOL for support. These beta BIOS will be the last ones.


bull****. no reason to release a beta and stop there.


----------



## Balozaibar

I don't really want to install this beta bios without even a simple changelog


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah that would be pretty silly to leave a bios as beta as last
But aren't all bios versions beta seeing they are all tested in a bubble


----------



## inedenimadam

Balozaibar said:


> I don't really want to install this beta bios without even a simple changelog



It does seem odd to pass us a beta bios with no hint about what is in it.





Going to call Nancy Pelosi on this one, i bet she knows whats up.


----------



## djgar

The Spectre - Meltdown mitigation code.


----------



## oliluis

Hi all,

I was wondering if any of you have experience any issues with usb 3.0 killing usb flash drives or external portable hard drives?

at my end I have a corsair 450D case with has 2 usb 3.0 in the front, my motherboard is an ASUS X99-A.
This weekend when I plugged my external hard drive which I have only used 4-5 times at the most only to do backups two times a year. all of the sudden I could not access the content of the drive. similar things have happen in the past with usb flash drives all of the sudden I am not able to access and after reformatting I get no performance and reduce capacity.

After it took for ever to reformat my external drive, I was getting 30K writes so I know something went wrong with the drive.

Is it possible that USB 3.0 is building extra charge and frying whatever is connected to it?

BTW I always eject the drives before unplugging I have never used the PNP.

any ideas?


----------



## xkm1948

There will be no official x902 BIOS for ASUS X99 line up.

https://www.techpowerup.com/243910/...ipset-spectre-meltdown-hardening-bios-updates


----------



## KCDC

xkm1948 said:


> There will be no official x902 BIOS for ASUS X99 line up.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/243910/...ipset-spectre-meltdown-hardening-bios-updates


No sense in waiting, then. Thanks.


----------



## djgar

I've had no problems with my previous OC and the Strix beta bios.


----------



## sblantipodi

xkm1948 said:


> There will be no official x902 BIOS for ASUS X99 line up.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/243910/...ipset-spectre-meltdown-hardening-bios-updates


thank you for the info, no reason to wait


----------



## sblantipodi

Just installed the 3902 BIOS for my X99 Deluxe running a 5930K.
I confirm that inspecte.exe now says that my system is safe from both metldown and spectre.

I have done some benchmark just before the upgrande and after the upgrade using
1) AIDA CACHE/CACHE test
2) AIDA AES TEST
3) Cinebench
4) 3DMark firestrike extreme
5) Crystal Disk Mark
6) Samsung magician

I see no performance difference after the upgrade, at least every difference is in the margin of error.

The only software that shows sensible difference is Crystal Disk Mark on both my 950 PRO NVME M.2 drive and my 850 EVO SATA drive.

The only affected tests are:
Random Read 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) 
Random Write 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) 
Random Write 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1)

In those tests performance is half than before.

Is this a signficant issue?


----------



## KCDC

sblantipodi said:


> Just installed the 3902 BIOS for my X99 Deluxe running a 5930K.
> I confirm that inspecte.exe now says that my system is safe from both metldown and spectre.
> 
> I have done some benchmark just before the upgrande and after the upgrade using
> 1) AIDA CACHE/CACHE test
> 2) AIDA AES TEST
> 3) Cinebench
> 4) 3DMark firestrike extreme
> 5) Crystal Disk Mark
> 6) Samsung magician
> 
> I see no performance difference after the upgrade, at least every difference is in the margin of error.
> 
> 
> 
> The only affected tests are:
> Random Read 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1)
> Random Write 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1)
> Random Write 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1)
> 
> In those tests performance is half than before.
> 
> Is this a signficant issue?


Thanks for running through some tests. If I get to it tonight, I'll do the same on my 950 pro/strix x99 and see if it's a fluke or not. 

There's also a new NVME 3.0 driver out on samsung's site, but I suspect its for 970 compatibility.


----------



## sblantipodi

KCDC said:


> Thanks for running through some tests. If I get to it tonight, I'll do the same on my 950 pro/strix x99 and see if it's a fluke or not.
> 
> There's also a new NVME 3.0 driver out on samsung's site, but I suspect its for 970 compatibility.


Ok, please don't forget to update us on your tests 🙂


----------



## xkm1948

sblantipodi said:


> Ok, please don't forget to update us on your tests 🙂


NVMe 2.3 versus 3.0.

This is on the 3902 BIOS


----------



## sblantipodi

I don't know if it's some recent update (surely not the bios one since I have this problem before the bios upgrade) but my system was completely stable, now from time to time I see a BSOD that says:
KMODE EXCEPTION NOT HANDLED

is there someone else experiencing this problem? some ideas?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Seeing they just found 8 more vulnerabilities this beta is not worth bothering with


----------



## sblantipodi

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Seeing they just found 8 more vulnerabilities this beta is not worth bothering with


don't agree with this


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I'm shocked :wheee:

By the way I rolled back to 1004 on x299 seeing Intel and asus now have to start all over again


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

They did lie to us for 3 years for spectre...

After I update beta bios, my mouse / keyboard lag gone...


----------



## KCDC

sblantipodi said:


> I don't know if it's some recent update (surely not the bios one since I have this problem before the bios upgrade) but my system was completely stable, now from time to time I see a BSOD that says:
> KMODE EXCEPTION NOT HANDLED
> 
> is there someone else experiencing this problem? some ideas?





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Seeing they just found 8 more vulnerabilities this beta is not worth bothering with





sblantipodi said:


> don't agree with this





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'm shocked :wheee:
> 
> By the way I rolled back to 1004 on x299 seeing Intel and asus now have to start all over again


What the hell?? I didn't get to updating anything last night and it sounds like it was good that I didn't? Has anyone brought this up with Asus? No way I'm going through resetting everything in my BIOS if this is a real issue...

So far only one person has said, on the STRIX x99, that the update had no issues. @djgar


----------



## djgar

KCDC said:


> What the hell?? I didn't get to updating anything last night and it sounds like it was good that I didn't? Has anyone brought this up with Asus? No way I'm going through resetting everything in my BIOS if this is a real issue...
> 
> So far only one person has said, on the STRIX x99, that the update had no issues.


That would be me, still no issues with same OC as before.


----------



## JMTH

I updated my RVE10 to latest BIOS and Windows 10 1803, other then having to make the ~450mb recovery partition larger (2.45GB now), remake my nic team, get rid of Intel Turbo3.0, and turn off all the privacy stuff, it's working good so far. No BSOD's yet.


----------



## ThrashZone

KCDC said:


> What the hell?? I didn't get to updating anything last night and it sounds like it was good that I didn't? Has anyone brought this up with Asus? No way I'm going through resetting everything in my BIOS if this is a real issue...
> 
> So far only one person has said, on the STRIX x99, that the update had no issues. @*djgar*


Hi,
No telling if it has real issue 
My problem is another bios might be coming with the newer just found issues and this one is just not worth it yet to Yes redo every thing again :/
See how they handle it at bios and os levels.
https://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Exc...U-flaws-revealed-several-serious-4040648.html


----------



## elajits

So are there any chance flash bios back to Version 3801 from Version 3902 Beta Version?
i notice some inability whit my system! 
Mobo Asus X99A LGA 2011.3

thx!


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Sure same way you flashed to 3902
Heck I'm back to 2101 until further notice


----------



## elajits

Thx i will try to revert back! 

Does anyone see any CPU and GPU tempts rising after updating to this 3902 Beta Version?


----------



## sblantipodi

elajits said:


> So are there any chance flash bios back to Version 3801 from Version 3902 Beta Version?
> i notice some inability whit my system!
> Mobo Asus X99A LGA 2011.3
> 
> thx!


what kind of inability?
really no sense to flashback to a previous bios imho


----------



## Kbird

GaToMaLaCo said:


> Gonna take some time, still testing stock speeds stability of CPU+Men. So far so good.
> 
> Later gonna start CPU Overclocking that consist of bumping speed and tight mem timings. Stress test. Shutdowns and reboots (including cold reboots).


Hi GaToMaLoCo , I have the X99A-II as well, so I am curious how your testing with 1902 has gone? I see some are reporting issues with the x902 bios's , so am wondering if I should got o the Trouble or not? 

Thanks,

KB


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
To give an example my x299 had two bios released in 4 days lol well worth it to wait at least 30 days 

I read someone said cpu svid support will cause voltage spikes.


----------



## Desolutional

elajits said:


> Thx i will try to revert back!
> 
> Does anyone see any CPU and GPU tempts rising after updating to this 3902 Beta Version?


If both CPU and GPU temps are increasing it might be a bitcoin miner, or case fans not spinning.


----------



## Rasclatt

Running 3902 beta on my Sabertooth. Stable so far on my old 5820k at 4.2.


----------



## Tlow

FYI: unexpectedly there is a new BIOS with microcode update available for my X99M-WS SE as this board was not listed on the list of mainboard that should get meltdown and spectre updates.


----------



## GRABibus

I flashed my X99-Deluxe II with Beta BIOS 1902 some days ago. Also, I updated to Windows 1803.
i don't know if it is due to this new Bios or new Windows, but I lost my former cache stability.

I was Cache stable [email protected]=1.22V.
This Cache setting passed Aida64 Cache stress test 4hours and also HCI Memtest 1000% (With Memory 32GB [email protected]).

When I wanted to requalify my OC after those 2 updates, with [email protected]=1.22V, i still passed 4 hours Cache stress test, but, HCI Memtest failed rapidly.
I thought it was memory settings related, but even with memory settings at stock, HCI Memtest failed.

So I supposed it was Cache stability related, and yes, after several tests, I could pass again HCI Memtest 1000% by reducing Cache to 4.5GHz, and now With Vcache=1.19V.

So, new OC with Bios 1902 and Windows 1803 :
[email protected] / Vcore=1.24V adaptative/Vccin=1.8V/Vcssa=0.8V/Vccio=1.05V
RAM [email protected] 13-14-13-34-250-1T @ Vdimm=1.4V
[email protected] Vcache=1.19V Manual mode

And of course, Spectre and Meltdown definitely protected against ! -


----------



## ThrashZone

GRABibus said:


> I flashed my X99-Deluxe II with Beta BIOS 1902 some days ago. Also, I updated to Windows 1803.
> 
> And of course, Spectre and Meltdown definitely protected against ! -


Hi,
Haven't been keeping up have you
2nd wave of security flaws delayed and worse than the first 
http://www.overclock.net/forum/225-...ities-modern-processors-169.html#post27369633


----------



## GRABibus

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Haven't been keeping up have you
> 2nd wave of security flaws delayed and worse than the first
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/225-...ities-modern-processors-169.html#post27369633


Thanks for the info.
So let's wait for next BIOS..What else to do ?


----------



## djgar

I read somewhere some of these new vulnerabilities are tied to the Intel Engine Management software. Anybody know about this?


----------



## Tlow

Hey,
I updated the BIOS from 3601 to 3703 on my X99M WSSE and I did benchmarks before and after at Stock and OC.
Drive C: Samsung PM 961
Drive G: Damsung 850 Evo
NVME random read performance took a big hit.


----------



## ThrashZone

GRABibus said:


> Thanks for the info.
> So let's wait for next BIOS..What else to do ?


Hi,
Nothing really went back to 2101 until Intel and asus sorts this mess out 
I'm sure MS will do most in the os and no further action required.
I'm still not scared of the bugger man


----------



## bearseatbeets

*question about Intel VT (VT-d) Directed I/O*



RyuConnor said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Guys if explained before sorry; what are these ACS control and MCTP in bios? Should be disabled or enabled?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not using VT-D/SR-IOV (server class virtualization), ACS is irrelevant and doesn't matter of it is on or off.
> 
> ACS
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 4.3 Access Control Services (ACS)
> 
> The PCIe specification allows for peer-to-peer transactions. This means that it is possible and even desirable in some cases for one PCIe endpoint (say a Virtual Function - or even a standard PCIe Function) to send data directly to another endpoint without having to go through the Root Complex.
> 
> In the most recent generation of Intel Architecture servers, most designs do not have a PCIe switch between the PCIe Endpoint and the PCIe Root Complex. There are some PCIe Endpoint devices however that do have a PCIe Switch within them. One example of this are some quad-port Ethernet NICs, where the NIC is composed of two dual-port Ethernet devices connected via a PCIe switch on the NIC itself.
> 
> In a virtualized environment it is generally not desirable to have peer-to-peer transactions that do not go through the root complex. With both Direct Assignment (see Section 2.3.2) and SR-IOV, which is also a form of Direct Assignment, the PCIe transactions should go through the Root Complex in order for the Address Translation Service to be utilized.
> 
> *Access Control Services (ACS) provides a mechanism by which a Peer-to-Peer PCIe transaction can be forced to go up through the PCIe Root Complex. ACS can be thought of as a kind of gate-keeper - preventing unauthorized transactions from occurring.*
> 
> Without ACS, it is possible for a PCIe Endpoint to either accidentally or intentionally (maliciously) write to an invalid/illegal area on a peer endpoint, potentially causing problems.
> Access Control Service began as an ECN to the PCI specification; it is now part of the PCI specification itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MCTP
> 
> If you're not administering these systems in a corporate environment, then having MCTP on or off is irrelevant.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Management Component Transport Protocol (MCTP) is a protocol designed by the Distributed Management Task Force (DMTF) to support communications between different intelligent hardware components that make up a platform management subsystem, providing monitoring and control functions inside a managed computer system.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

so if i have Intel VT-d "enabled" what does that function do ??? im the only user/owner of my PC an i would like to know what these Directed I/O settings mean


----------



## z3razerviper

Hello has anyone else had issues with sleep not working on their asus x99e ws... The machine crashes when i bring it out of sleep mode. I am fully patched and on the latest build of windows 10.


----------



## djgar

I hibernate with no problems, but I never sleep ..


----------



## z3razerviper

Yea hibernating with 64GB of ram defeats the purpose... I really want to know why sleep does not and has never worked for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

z3razerviper said:


> Hello has anyone else had issues with sleep not working on their asus x99e ws... The machine crashes when i bring it out of sleep mode. I am fully patched and on the latest build of windows 10.


no idea bro. my x99 R5E-10 seems to wake okay.. but it does not get put to sleep much. Have you tried disconnecting all connected devices except for mouse and keyboard and test sleep-wake?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Not sure what you mean by sleep then when you mock hibernation seems you want to hyber sleep with no idea it may rely on hibernation to function 

Sleep to me is simply activating a desktop slide show and a timing and turning off the display on a different timing 
Computer never really turns off that is a hibernation feature which should be avoided on ssd's.

So what have you done to hibernation and hyper file/ location...... powercfg -h off


----------



## Jpmboy

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not sure what you mean by sleep then when you mock hibernation seems you want to hyber sleep with no idea it may rely on hibernation to function
> 
> Sleep to me is simply activating a desktop slide show and a timing and turning off the display on a different timing
> Computer never really turns off that is a hibernation feature which should be avoided on ssd's.
> 
> So what have you done to hibernation and hyper file/ location...... powercfg -h off



Pretty sure he means suspend to ram "sleep". (S3... "standby")


----------



## ThrashZone

HI,
Well I believe you pretty much gave best issue 
Device messing it up or personally memory bad or he fiddled with where the hyper file is located and that device is borked :/


----------



## djgar

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not sure what you mean by sleep then when you mock hibernation seems you want to hyber sleep with no idea it may rely on hibernation to function
> 
> Sleep to me is simply activating a desktop slide show and a timing and turning off the display on a different timing
> Computer never really turns off that is a hibernation feature which should be avoided on ssd's.
> 
> So what have you done to hibernation and hyper file/ location...... powercfg -h off





ThrashZone said:


> HI,
> Well I believe you pretty much gave best issue
> Device messing it up or personally memory bad or he fiddled with where the hyper file is located and that device is borked :/


AFAIK "hyperfile" (actually hiberfil) is only used in hibernation, not in sleeping which basically keeps only the DRAM on. And why is using hibernation worse than shutting off for SSDs?


----------



## z3razerviper

I am not mocking hibernation it's just not very useful with that much ram. I believe windows 10 defaults to hybrid sleep by default. Personally I don't like hybrid sleep and I would disable that and use just normal sleep but I cant get either to work and I dont know why. 

djgar: Its worse because its writing a the complete contents of ram to the SSD every time it sleeps. Your better off just having it sleep and setting windows to hibernate after so many hours instead of using hybrid sleep.


----------



## djgar

z3razerviper said:


> I am not mocking hibernation it's just not very useful with that much ram. I believe windows 10 defaults to hybrid sleep by default. Personally I don't like hybrid sleep and I would disable that and use just normal sleep but I cant get either to work and I dont know why.
> 
> djgar: Its worse because its writing a the complete contents of ram to the SSD every time it sleeps. Your better off just having it sleep and setting windows to hibernate after so many hours instead of using hybrid sleep.


Current tech is much better at write wear. And judging by my past year and a half of use and current performance, I'm not worried. By the time it might start showing it'll be time to upgrade anyway .


----------



## Jpmboy

z3razerviper said:


> I am not mocking hibernation it's just not very useful with that much ram. I believe windows 10 defaults to hybrid sleep by default. Personally I don't like hybrid sleep and I would disable that and use just normal sleep but I cant get either to work and I dont know why.
> 
> djgar: Its worse because its writing a the complete contents of ram to the SSD every time it sleeps. Your better off just having it sleep and setting windows to hibernate after so many hours instead of using hybrid sleep.



Ram OC (if any can impact the image fidelity over time). things like tREFI too high can/may cause the ram image to degrade. It's hard to test this since the ram is "not active" but the refresh is active... hence S3 sleep is one way to test for the ceiling on tREFI. Be sure you thoroughly establish ram stability. for 64GB use google stressapptest either on a sep linux boot drive, or by enabling windows Linux (google BASH is you have not enabled it already). :thumb:


djgar said:


> Current tech is much better at write wear. And judging by my past year and a half of use and current performance, I'm not worried. By the time it might start showing it'll be time to upgrade anyway .


it'll be decades of hiber file writing before you "wear out" a modern SSD. :thumb:


----------



## Ultisym

BIOS 3902 was a failure for me. 6850K / Sabertooth X99

It introduced a lot of lag and the system was just generally unstable. Also had vertical red lines on screen during
boot up \ after post, that went away upon login.


----------



## omidgc

X99 Deluxe and 5820K with 32GB of Corsair 2666 ram, updated to 3902 bios. Flashed fine but the system was unstable. The system was not overclocked, and has worked flawlessly before this bios flash for a few years. After shutting down it entered a reboot loop after A0 or A2 postcode, it varied. Did a bios flashback and had to reseat memory to get it to post again.

Not sure I'll attempt it again. :/


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah I had better luck with 3801 I believe it was than 3902 mess 
Just have to wait it out all these security holes have been around since conception so a little longer won't be any different lol


----------



## Bronson

Hi, I have the following doubt: is it possible to use two WD m2 SSD nvme pciex in my X99 deluxe board?. I'm not attemnpting to do raid or anything. Just using one in my M2 slot and the other one using the pciex adaptor. One of them (I dunno what is the more suitable slot) will be my boot disc and the other for games and other programs that requires fast drives.

Thanxs in advance!


BTW Im plannning of buying one of these options:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BRCLMTS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BR9FV1C/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## JMTH

Leemarvin said:


> Hi, I have the following doubt: is it possible to use two WD m2 SSD nvme pciex in my X99 deluxe board?. I'm not attemnpting to do raid or anything. Just using one in my M2 slot and the other one using the pciex adaptor. One of them (I dunno what is the more suitable slot) will be my boot disc and the other for games and other programs that requires fast drives.
> 
> Thanxs in advance!
> 
> 
> BTW Im plannning of buying one of these options:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BRCLMTS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BR9FV1C/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


It is if your CPU has enough lanes to cover everything. What motherboard and CPU are you using?


----------



## Bronson

JMTH said:


> It is if your CPU has enough lanes to cover everything. What motherboard and CPU are you using?




I'm using an Asus X99 Deluxe +Xeon(R) E5-2673 v3


----------



## JMTH

Leemarvin said:


> JMTH said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is if your CPU has enough lanes to cover everything. What motherboard and CPU are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using an Asus X99 Deluxe +Xeon(R) E5-2673 v3
Click to expand...

Your CPU has 40 lanes, so you should be fine. As long as you dont have a bunch of other things plugged into your mobo. Have a sigle video card? Using thunderbolt? Anything else plugged in?


----------



## Bronson

JMTH said:


> Your CPU has 40 lanes, so you should be fine. As long as you dont have a bunch of other things plugged into your mobo. Have a sigle video card? Using thunderbolt? Anything else plugged in?


Nah, just a single card...BTW I wanted to have thunderbolt card, but after reading how painful or impossible is to use it on this borad, I've decided to not buy one.


----------



## DrFreeman35

I got the infamous 00 debug code, PC won’t post. I have tried all methods or figuring out what is wrong. I don’t have any backup memory at the moment to test. GPU, PSU have been tested. I get all lights and fans working, looking like I’m going to have to RMA the board.


----------



## JMTH

Leemarvin said:


> JMTH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your CPU has 40 lanes, so you should be fine. As long as you dont have a bunch of other things plugged into your mobo. Have a sigle video card? Using thunderbolt? Anything else plugged in?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, just a single card...BTW I wanted to have thunderbolt card, but after reading how painful or impossible is to use it on this borad, I've decided to not buy one.
Click to expand...

Hehe yeah I know all about the issues with the ASUS TB3 card. I have a thread about it in my sig. The best advice I have for anyone interested is to buy the Gigabyte Alpine-Ridge ver 2 card. I got one a little bit ago and it was plug and play, no goofy stuff with drivers, or leaving the header plugged in. Just install the driver/software from the ASUS TB3 support page, then install the GB TB3 card and turn it on in the BIOS. If you get the Q-code 01 don't worry, my system does that and the TB3 and entire system works perfectly.


----------



## Jpmboy

DrFreeman35 said:


> I got the infamous 00 debug code, PC won’t post. I have tried all methods or figuring out what is wrong. I don’t have any backup memory at the moment to test. GPU, PSU have been tested. I get all lights and fans working, looking like I’m going to have to RMA the board.


00 is a bad cpu code also... did you check the cpu in another board??


----------



## KCDC

DrFreeman35 said:


> I got the infamous 00 debug code, PC won’t post. I have tried all methods or figuring out what is wrong. I don’t have any backup memory at the moment to test. GPU, PSU have been tested. I get all lights and fans working, looking like I’m going to have to RMA the board.



That's normally the CPU, so RMA both.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Jpmboy said:


> 00 is a bad cpu code also... did you check the cpu in another board??


Unfortunately I don’t have a backup board or CPU to test, I am going to RMA both just to be safe. This was my first build, and it has lasted for over a year. Just built a 8700k backup PC with some parts I had laying around. Thanks for the info, I will for sure send in CPU


----------



## DrFreeman35

KCDC said:


> That's normally the CPU, so RMA both.


I am going to RMA both, thanks for the reply. I kind of figured one or the other. Especially after all the research I did when I got the debug code 00.


----------



## xkm1948

DrFreeman35 said:


> I got the infamous 00 debug code, PC won’t post. I have tried all methods or figuring out what is wrong. I don’t have any backup memory at the moment to test. GPU, PSU have been tested. I get all lights and fans working, looking like I’m going to have to RMA the board.


Well that sucks. 00 usually means both the CPU and the MoBo are gone.

What CPU have you been using? Motherboard? What are the voltages you had for your current overclocking before your system died? Specifically have you been overclocking your cache?


----------



## ThrashZone

DrFreeman35 said:


> I got the infamous 00 debug code, PC won’t post. I have tried all methods or figuring out what is wrong. I don’t have any backup memory at the moment to test. GPU, PSU have been tested. I get all lights and fans working, looking like I’m going to have to RMA the board.


Hi,
Bummer 
Which bios and clocks were you using if you can remember any info would be nice to have posted here.


----------



## Kbird

00 for me was a bad CPU , Retail did not believe me but after testing themselves agreed but being outside their 30 Day policy I still had to deal with Intel , thankfully no issues with Intel was pretty fast with a CC hold and a cross-ship. (with the 5820K BTW)


----------



## Kbird

Those that want the Spectre Fix maybe interested in M$ MC Code KB Fix for Haswell and Broadwell if their "Beta" Bios's are not working... it has to be installed manually , it is not applied by Win.Update.

more info here for 1709 , ( I have Avast so 1803 doesn't install) look at the bottom of the OP for other Windows Versions available :

https://www.tenforums.com/windows-1...rocode-updates-windows-10-v1709-may-22-a.html


----------



## sblantipodi

Since few days I'm experiencing constant BSOD on my Windows 10 X99 Deluxe running two GTX980 Ti.

driver power state failure

is there someone who have the same problem?

I'm not able to find what is the cause.
I tried installing old nvidia driver but the problem persist.

What could it be?


----------



## Kbird

try Bluescreenview and see if it can tell you which Driver is causing it as it maybe the Storage Driver eg Intel's IRST not the GPU Driver

https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html


----------



## DrFreeman35

xkm1948 said:


> Well that sucks. 00 usually means both the CPU and the MoBo are gone.
> 
> What CPU have you been using? Motherboard? What are the voltages you had for your current overclocking before your system died? Specifically have you been overclocking your cache?


Unfortunately I did not write down exactly what OC I was using, and what Voltages were.
CPU: 6850k
MOBO: Rampage V Edition 10

From what I can remember the OC was stable at 4.4 1.34 on the Core, and honestly don't remember exactly what the cache was at. I know I tweaked it some, I followed some guides and contacted silicon lottery for some pointers as well, considering it was my first build.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Bummer
> Which bios and clocks were you using if you can remember any info would be nice to have posted here.


TBH BIOS was never updated, it was my first build, and I heard about the horror stories from updating the BIOS. I don't know which one the board came with, and I am sorry I don't have any other info. Being a first timer, writing these kinds of things down never occurred to me.


----------



## xkm1948

DrFreeman35 said:


> Unfortunately I did not write down exactly what OC I was using, and what Voltages were.
> CPU: 6850k
> MOBO: Rampage V Edition 10
> 
> From what I can remember the OC was stable at 4.4 1.34 on the Core, and honestly don't remember exactly what the cache was at. I know I tweaked it some, I followed some guides and contacted silicon lottery for some pointers as well, considering it was my first build.
> 
> 
> 
> TBH BIOS was never updated, it was my first build, and I heard about the horror stories from updating the BIOS. I don't know which one the board came with, and I am sorry I don't have any other info. Being a first timer, writing these kinds of things down never occurred to me.



Sorry to hear that dude. honestly I would say get the parts RMAed. Test to make sure the RMAed parts work. Then just sell the platform and move on. X99, especially ASUS's X99 have tons of problem with Broadwell-E CPUs. Any small amount of cache overclocking along with "Auto" settings on your voltage can lead to this dreaded QCODE 00 problem. Just move on. I see you have a 6 core 6850K. Might consider going for Z370 with 8700K. Less headache and the CPUs are more robust than the X99. Or go with RyZen. I would not sink more money into X99.


TL,DR: Try not to use "Auto" voltage again if you have to stick with your X99. Manually set everything. Also OC cache is really not recommended. Very small gain only in synthetic benchmarks.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Guess it depends on when bought 
My sabertooth came with 0802 I believe about 3 years ago been on 2101 mostly and still am,
Just checked and everything is black driver and bios wise must be updating the site for the recent spectre whack-a-mole security holes 
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X99/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## xkm1948

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Guess it depends on when bought
> My sabertooth came with 0802 I believe about 3 years ago been on 2101 mostly and still am,
> Just checked and everything is black driver and bios wise must be updating the site for the recent spectre whack-a-mole security holes
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X99/HelpDesk_BIOS/


My TUF was fine when paired up with a 5820K. Heck it was able to take on 128GB RAM just OK. However after upgrading to BWE and cache overclocking it died shortly after.


----------



## DrFreeman35

xkm1948 said:


> Sorry to hear that dude. honestly I would say get the parts RMAed. Test to make sure the RMAed parts work. Then just sell the platform and move on. X99, especially ASUS's X99 have tons of problem with Broadwell-E CPUs. Any small amount of cache overclocking along with "Auto" settings on your voltage can lead to this dreaded QCODE 00 problem. Just move on. I see you have a 6 core 6850K. Might consider going for Z370 with 8700K. Less headache and the CPUs are more robust than the X99. Or go with RyZen. I would not sink more money into X99.
> 
> 
> TL,DR: Try not to use "Auto" voltage again if you have to stick with your X99. Manually set everything. Also OC cache is really not recommended. Very small gain only in synthetic benchmarks.


Thanks for the input, and it's funny that you mention moving on. 

I actually built a backup PC, with the exact specs you listed. Felt like 8700k and Asus Z370 board was better than waiting for parts to be RMA'd. I have this one up and running, and have had a few issues, but think I got it settled now. 

I have heard from multiple people to move on from X99, which sucks considering the $ I spent putting that build together. You live and you learn, hopefully this one will last a while. I am sending my parts off for RMA, and will probably sell off what I don't need. Thanks again


----------



## Burke888

Resolved - Please Delete


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Not sure about all the moving on stuff but if you get replacement hardware not sure I wouldn't keep using it 
Something indeed fishy going on with the frying stuff for sure got me more aware of limiting voltages.

I would be hard pressed if I built another Intel/ asus system if I lost one from suicide 
I believe asus would be a no-brainier done deal never again board for sure.


----------



## Burke888

Hello Everyone,

I was hoping you could assist with an issue I am having with an ASRock USB 3.1 Front Panel which attaches via SATA Express.
When I plug in a USB stick into the front panel, my device does not appear. I've tried USB 2.0 sticks and USB 3.0 sticks. I've also tried a cell phone attached using USB Type C. The cell phone begins charging, but otherwise doesn't allow data transfer.

I've been able to get the front panel to work by doing a shutdown, then unplugging and re-plugging the SATA Express plug back into the motherboard. I turn the machine back on and the front panel is good for that entire boot.
However, if I shutdown or restart, the panel stops working next time I boot the machine.

Is there a BIOS setting I am missing that deals with SATA Express?

System Specs
ASUS X99 Deluxe 
Windows 10 64 Bit
BIOS 3802
Intel Core i7 5930k @ 4.3Ghz
4 Sticks of 4Gb Corsair Dominator @ 3000Mhz (XMP Profile)
Titan Xp in PCIEX16_1
Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium in PCIEX16_3

SATA6G_1 Occupied
SATA6G_2 Occupied
SATA6G_3 Occupied
SATA6G_4 Occupied
SATA6G_7 Occupied
SATA6G_8 Occupied

SATAEXPRESS_1 Occupied with Front Panel


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Not sure at all what sata would have to do with usb 3.0 or 3.1 although most cases would be using front panel as usb 3.0 not 3.1 port on the x99 board.
I'd look at that connection and if it has another usb 3.0 port on it switch to it and see if it makes any difference.
But if it charges sounds like you need to remove any asus crapware you've installed like turbo or quick charge features in ai suite 3


----------



## Burke888

Hi Thrash, 

I'm using an ASUS X99 Deluxe motherboard.
Below is an image of the front panel ASRock device I installed. It's allows you to use a SATA Express port to create a USB 3.1 front panel.

My hunch is that I am missing an option in the BIOS?
I sometimes can get the front plugs to work the entire time my machine is up and running.
However, if I restart or do a shutdown, the ports won't work the next time I boot.


----------



## kl6mk6

So, my PC crashed today. Middle of some serious FFXIV gaming. Couldn't boot into windows after. Locking up on splash screen. Tried everything... i mean everything. Practically rebuilt my pc. Finally decided to turn off HT and all but one core. IT BOOTS. Will run windows with cores 0-2 on, but still unstable. Cant play more than 1 min of FFXIV. Thinking it's my CPU. Started a INTEL warranty replacement. You all agree with my prognosis? Could it be my mobo power delivery? Can possibly test it in another mobo this weekend.

Sabertooth x99, i7-5930k


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Interesting without a link to review I'd guess they use a usb 3.0 and 2.0 to accomplish the usb 3.1 speed 
Think this is a driver issue more than anything 
Not sure one can claim usb 3.1 one speed with creative wiring like that 

Even if they could pull it off the speed it would be restricted by the device that was using it 
I'd say remove the usb 2.0 port off the board and live with usb 3.0 native to the board


----------



## Burke888

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Interesting without a link to review I'd guess they use a usb 3.0 and 2.0 to accomplish the usb 3.1 speed
> Think this is a driver issue more than anything
> Not sure one can claim usb 3.1 one speed with creative wiring like that
> 
> Even if they could pull it off the speed it would be restricted by the device that was using it
> I'd say remove the usb 2.0 port off the board and live with usb 3.0 native to the board


Hi Thrash, 

It actually uses SATA Express and a USB 2.0 header to accomplish the 3.1 Speeds. 
I purchased the unit to take advantage of the SATA Express ports that often go unused because hardly any devices were ever made with SATA Express support. 
http://www.legitreviews.com/asrock-...hat-connects-to-sata-express-connector_165329
https://www.kitguru.net/peripherals...s-usb-3-1-type-c-front-panel-for-desktop-pcs/


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Okay 
I was under the impression sata express ports were for raid configurations so there might be a listing missed in those settings which I've never even looked myself what is there 
I just use regular sata ports.

Long ago I used to use esata port when one of my older boards had one for exterior hdds... was a lot faster than regular usb 2.0



> ASRock uses a third party controller in the device itself to go from the PCI Express to USB 3.1 interface.


----------



## JMTH

Burke888 said:


> ThrashZone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Interesting without a link to review I'd guess they use a usb 3.0 and 2.0 to accomplish the usb 3.1 speed
> Think this is a driver issue more than anything
> Not sure one can claim usb 3.1 one speed with creative wiring like that /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> Even if they could pull it off the speed it would be restricted by the device that was using it
> I'd say remove the usb 2.0 port off the board and live with usb 3.0 native to the board /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Thrash,
> 
> It actually uses SATA Express and a USB 2.0 header to accomplish the 3.1 Speeds.
> I purchased the unit to take advantage of the SATA Express ports that often go unused because hardly any devices were ever made with SATA Express support.
> http://www.legitreviews.com/asrock-...hat-connects-to-sata-express-connector_165329
> https://www.kitguru.net/peripherals...s-usb-3-1-type-c-front-panel-for-desktop-pcs/
Click to expand...

Did you make sure to turn off USB selective suspend?


----------



## Burke888

JMTH said:


> Did you make sure to turn off USB selective suspend?


I hadn't heard of the setting before but I went into Windows and it was set to disabled. Thank you for the idea. 
Still not sure how to get this piece of kit to work reliably. 

Would be nice to finally get some use out of the SATA Express ports since they have turned out to be completely useless.
I remember back in 2014 when SATA Express was supposed to be the new hot upcoming interface for SSDs. M.2 seems to rule the roost now.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Seeing it uses sata express and usb 2 I'd still guess it's a built in driver issue 
Look in device manager for unknown devices 

Might also disable secure boot in bios seeing it's again using sata... might be why


----------



## Desolutional

kl6mk6 said:


> So, my PC crashed today. Middle of some serious FFXIV gaming. Couldn't boot into windows after. Locking up on splash screen. Tried everything... i mean everything. Practically rebuilt my pc. Finally decided to turn off HT and all but one core. IT BOOTS. Will run windows with cores 0-2 on, but still unstable. Cant play more than 1 min of FFXIV. Thinking it's my CPU. Started a INTEL warranty replacement. You all agree with my prognosis? Could it be my mobo power delivery? Can possibly test it in another mobo this weekend.
> 
> Sabertooth x99, i7-5930k


What voltages were you running before it failed?


----------



## Baasha

Trying to decide between the X299 WS Sage and the Rampage VI Extreme. Going to be running the 7980XE (hopefully can hit at least 4.8Ghz) and 4-Way Titan Xp.

Helpful advice is appreciated.


----------



## Desolutional

Baasha said:


> Trying to decide between the X299 WS Sage and the Rampage VI Extreme. Going to be running the 7980XE (hopefully can hit at least 4.8Ghz) and 4-Way Titan Xp.
> 
> Helpful advice is appreciated.


You will need active cooling for VRMs in both cases if you're planning on going that high. The X299 WS Sage comes with a VRM fan in the packaging, seems to be a 40mm: https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews...s_x299_sage_work_station_motherboard_review/2

The ROG board can take 40mm up to 100mm fans using their VRM bracket; fan not included. https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3113-asus-rampage-vi-extreme-vrm-thermals

Sage has dual 8-pin CPU ATX sockets (576W), ROG has 8-pin + 4-pin (432W). IIRC 8-pin is safely rated up to 288W, some reviews have these CPUs drawing up to 500W. A good PSU will handle more.

Sage uses PLX to provide 64 lanes, up from 44 on 7980XE, all 4 cards run at x16 (or for 7 way compute x16/x8/x8/x8/x8/x8/x8). ROG will run in x16/x8/x8/x8.

Sage clear CMOS is on board, ROG is accessible directly from the back of the board on IO shield.

These guys should be able to tell you more, this is for X99, back when VRMs didn't overheat passively when overclocking. http://www.overclock.net/forum/6-in...therboard-series-official-support-thread.html

I'll be waiting for Threadripper 2 myself, 32 cores sounds perfect, even if they are glued together.


----------



## Bronson

Hi, I've just noticed that I can't enable XMP profiles, can it be becauise I'm running a modded bios like the examples in the Xeon hacked threads? thancxs in advance


----------



## xkm1948

Leemarvin said:


> Hi, I've just noticed that I can't enable XMP profiles, can it be becauise I'm running a modded bios like the examples in the Xeon hacked threads? thancxs in advance


I would not use XMP on an ASUS X99 board. Seems to be causing random voltage spikes. Just manually put in the primary timings and etc.


----------



## Bronson

xkm1948 said:


> I would not use XMP on an ASUS X99 board. Seems to be causing random voltage spikes. Just manually put in the primary timings and etc.


Thanxs man, yet what can be the cause to not having the posibility of using that option?


----------



## Jpmboy

Leemarvin said:


> Thanxs man, yet what can be the cause to not having the posibility of using that option?



it does not cause "voltage spikes". Depending on the XMP, bclk may change, the XMP programming will likely set the cache multiplier and all are usually set to deal with the worst-case cpu. Once you load XMP, you should expect to have to tune any OC in order to either tame or modulate the XMP settings the ram programs to the bios. XMP is not a stock setting and several voltage rails will require tuning

Frankly, to expect the ram stick's XMP to control any significant OC of a CPU and MB is ludicrous.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah I used xmp for the first 2.5 years of having 5930k never an issue 
Wasn't till I started reading here xmp was bad and manually enter stuff 
Seems the same although once you start entering all the settings not sure what good xmp is at that point lol 
Multicore enhancement pretty much on auto either way

LLC is something I've never used till I got here too so no telling where that comes into play probably a lot in frying cpu's 
I haven't used more than llc 4 optimized/ 140% but no telling what others use seeing not too many people even remember what they were using besides auto :/
I know my setting or 99% of them by heart so come on people give freaking details


----------



## inedenimadam

Jpmboy said:


> it does not cause "voltage spikes".



Voltage spikes, no. But simply hitting XMP in BIOS changes the cache multiplier (understandable), and also sends my VCCIO to 1.3 and VCCSA to 1.3. Those voltages are not really OK in my mind...while not really a voltage 'spike', it still feeds an unhealthy amount of voltage to those two settings if left on Auto.


----------



## Jpmboy

inedenimadam said:


> Voltage spikes, no. But simply hitting XMP in BIOS changes the cache multiplier (understandable), and also sends my VCCIO to 1.3 and VCCSA to 1.3. Those voltages are not really OK in my mind...while not really a voltage 'spike', it still feeds an unhealthy amount of voltage to those two settings if left on Auto.


Auto and Volt... two 4 letter words around here (well for me anyway), or... not to be used in the same sentence.


----------



## TK421

Have anyone tried to flash spd into a memory / dimm stick using the write SPD function of X99 motherboard bios? Does it work for you?






I'm not trying to overclock the memory or change stuff, I'm just questioning if the functionality works or not.




Thanks in advance!


----------



## SpeedyIV

TK421 said:


> Have anyone tried to flash spd into a memory / dimm stick using the write SPD function of X99 motherboard bios? Does it work for you?
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to overclock the memory or change stuff, I'm just questioning if the functionality works or not.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have not personally done it but I know that when G.Skill first released their RGB RAM and color control utility, people were getting corrupted SPD date written to the DIMMs. Many of them were able to recover the DIMMs with Thaiphoon Burner. To do this, SPD write has to be enabled in the BIOS. There were many reports of it working so I guess it does. I just never had a reason to try it. Thaiphoon burner free edition will back up the data. To write SPD you have to have the pay for version. Good luck and be sure to make a back up of the SPD date first.


----------



## Dreamliner

Has anyone tried an EVO 970, 970 Pro or PM981 in their X99 yet?

I've read about some motherboard compatibility issues with the newest Samsung drives so I'm wondering if anyone has tried it and they will work on my Sabertooth X99 board.


----------



## djgar

Dreamliner said:


> Has anyone tried an EVO 970, 970 Pro or PM981 in their X99 yet?
> 
> I've read about some motherboard compatibility issues with the newest Samsung drives so I'm wondering if anyone has tried it and they will work on my Sabertooth X99 board.


I got the Enterprise version, and had a hell of a time getting Windows to boot from a Paragon HD Manager 950 PRO image, Windows always complaining can't find boot device. Believe it or not, creating a Windows backup image from the 950 was what did it. Weird.


----------



## Bronson

I've been searching the web but I coudln't find if optane can be use with x99 boards...it can't be used nope?


----------



## JMTH

Leemarvin said:


> I've been searching the web but I coudln't find if optane can be use with x99 boards...it can't be used nope?


I does not look like it. Here is a list from ASUS https://www.asus.com/microsite/mb/intel-optane-ready/
X99 is not on it.


----------



## swingarm

Leemarvin said:


> I've been searching the web but I coudln't find if optane can be use with x99 boards...it can't be used nope?


I don't know which Intel Optane product you want to know about but I'm using the 900P as my OS drive on a X99 Deluxe without any problem.


----------



## Bronson

JMTH said:


> I does not look like it. Here is a list from ASUS https://www.asus.com/microsite/mb/intel-optane-ready/
> X99 is not on it.


thanxs!



swingarm said:


> I don't know which Intel Optane product you want to know about but I'm using the 900P as my OS drive on a X99 Deluxe without any problem.



I was thinking about using one of those 32gb pcie ones to accelerate my HDD Drives, I've already have SSDs and PCIe NVME for my boot and games drives. But seems that is not compatible.


----------



## Desolutional

I've been posting in the BW-E thread, but something weird I've noticed between the Intel datasheet for Broadwell-E and the ASUS X99 motherboards is the VCCIO voltage setting. I understand we can raise this to 1.35V max on the spec sheet, but why does the motherboard set it to 1.05V on *stock* voltage settings when the spec sheet states that 0.95V is the stock voltage with 5% swing?

Datasheet, page 53: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/core-i7-6xxx-lga2011-v3-datasheet-vol-1.html

And ASUS BW-E overclocking article: https://edgeup.asus.com/2016/broadwell-e-overclocking-guide/5/

The screenshot on the bottom of the page, ignore VCCIO CPU and look at VCCIO PCH which is the mobo stock auto setting.


----------



## Tlow

Desolutional said:


> I've been posting in the BW-E thread, but something weird I've noticed between the Intel datasheet for Broadwell-E and the ASUS X99 motherboards is the VCCIO voltage setting. I understand we can raise this to 1.35V max on the spec sheet, but why does the motherboard set it to 1.05V on *stock* voltage settings when the spec sheet states that 0.95V is the stock voltage with 5% swing?
> 
> Datasheet, page 53: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/core-i7-6xxx-lga2011-v3-datasheet-vol-1.html
> 
> And ASUS BW-E overclocking article: https://edgeup.asus.com/2016/broadwell-e-overclocking-guide/5/
> 
> The screenshot on the bottom of the page, ignore VCCIO CPU and look at VCCIO PCH which is the mobo stock auto setting.


mhh, good point.
I will try 0.95V on the next startup. I set all voltages to a fixed value after I have read about some bad things happening here.
Some voltage are fluctuating quiet a bit. Do you guys experienced that as well? Or maybe just incorrect voltage readings by hwinfo64?!


----------



## Jpmboy

Desolutional said:


> I've been posting in the BW-E thread, but something weird I've noticed between the Intel datasheet for Broadwell-E and the ASUS X99 motherboards is the VCCIO voltage setting. I understand we can raise this to 1.35V max on the spec sheet, but why does the motherboard set it to 1.05V on *stock* voltage settings when the spec sheet states that 0.95V is the stock voltage with 5% swing?
> 
> Datasheet, page 53: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/core-i7-6xxx-lga2011-v3-datasheet-vol-1.html
> 
> And ASUS BW-E overclocking article: https://edgeup.asus.com/2016/broadwell-e-overclocking-guide/5/
> 
> The screenshot on the bottom of the page, ignore VCCIO CPU and look at VCCIO PCH which is the mobo stock auto setting.


depends on the ram frequency really. 1.05V covers the range of CPUs out there. Higher can help with higher ram frequencies, at the cost of higher temps.


----------



## Desolutional

Tlow said:


> mhh, good point.
> I will try 0.95V on the next startup. I set all voltages to a fixed value after I have read about some bad things happening here.
> Some voltage are fluctuating quiet a bit. Do you guys experienced that as well? Or maybe just incorrect voltage readings by hwinfo64?!


That's just sensor fluctuation, perfectly normal.


----------



## UltraMega

I have the issue where 4 USB ports on the back of the motherboard don't work. Was there ever a fix for this?


----------



## JMTH

UltraMega said:


> I have the issue where 4 USB ports on the back of the motherboard don't work. Was there ever a fix for this?


What mobo? Which USB ports (2.0, 3.0, 3.1)? What other peripherals are plugged in? How many PCIe lanes does your CPU have?


----------



## UltraMega

JMTH said:


> What mobo? Which USB ports (2.0, 3.0, 3.1)? What other peripherals are plugged in? How many PCIe lanes does your CPU have?


X99-deluxe motherboard.

Usb ports that are 5 6 7 and 8 from the top. 

Same issue with only the mouse and keyboard plugged in. Issue is the same in bios so not an os issue.


----------



## JMTH

UltraMega said:


> JMTH said:
> 
> 
> 
> What mobo? Which USB ports (2.0, 3.0, 3.1)? What other peripherals are plugged in? How many PCIe lanes does your CPU have?
> 
> 
> 
> X99-deluxe motherboard.
> 
> Usb ports that are 5 6 7 and 8 from the top.
> 
> Same issue with only the mouse and keyboard plugged in. Issue is the same in bios so not an os issue.
Click to expand...

So it could be that you ran out of PCIe lanes but without all the other information I can't tell. The board will automatically turn some stuff off depending on what you have installed.


----------



## ThrashZone

UltraMega said:


> X99-deluxe motherboard.
> 
> Usb ports that are 5 6 7 and 8 from the top.
> 
> Same issue with only the mouse and keyboard plugged in. Issue is the same in bios so not an os issue.


Hi,
I'd say defective board 
Have you ever flash the bios and if so which version are you on ?


----------



## UltraMega

Yea I flashed the bios. I think I'm on version 3802, or whatever version is the most current stable (non beta) version. 

I have an m.2 and a sound card installed. Could that be why?


----------



## ThrashZone

UltraMega said:


> Yea I flashed the bios. I think I'm on version 3802, or whatever version is the most current stable (non beta) version.
> 
> I have an m.2 and a sound card installed. Could that be why?


Hi,
Nothing I know of will disable usb ports pci-e.. slot related 
I would rma the board 
Only one usb port might not work on a asus board and that's the usb 2.0 bios flash back port 
So if you've used optimize defaults with I believe F5/ F10 save and exit in bios and all those usb 3.0.. ports don't work it's just a bad board


----------



## UltraMega

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nothing I know of will disable usb ports pci-e.. slot related
> I would rma the board
> Only one usb port might not work on a asus board and that's the usb 2.0 bios flash back port
> So if you've used optimize defaults with I believe F5/ F10 save and exit in bios and all those usb 3.0.. ports don't work it's just a bad board


I got the board used on ebay. Not too worried about it as this board has a ton of USB ports. Seems to be a pretty common issue. 

FYI There is some particular config that disables some of the USB or so I've read but I don't think mine is setup that way.


----------



## Bronson

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'd say defective board
> Have you ever flash the bios and if so which version are you on ?


Nah, more than probably is not defective, is a very common issue with this board, I nowadays have all of them running, but I had the same issue from time to time with a new Windows installation, sadly I can't recall exactly what I did to make it work...but is a very usual issue that this borad has.


----------



## Bronson

...BTW the only thing I've never managed to solve is making my bluetooth connection work again under Win10, I've recently managed to do it by a mircale, but again I've lost it...dunno how to solve it...


----------



## JMTH

ThrashZone said:


> UltraMega said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I flashed the bios. I think I'm on version 3802, or whatever version is the most current stable (non beta) version.
> 
> I have an m.2 and a sound card installed. Could that be why?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Nothing I know of will disable usb ports pci-e.. slot related
> I would rma the board
> Only one usb port might not work on a asus board and that's the usb 2.0 bios flash back port
> So if you've used optimize defaults with I believe F5/ F10 save and exit in bios and all those usb 3.0.. ports don't work it's just a bad board /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif
Click to expand...

Yup your right the Deluxe x99 USB ports only connect to the chipset, and do not share with any slots. 

On the MB I have, the 2 of the USB3.1 are linked to the internal USB3.0 header for the front panel connections. It's also linked to the PCIeX4_1 slot. So if I install anything in that slot I lose 2 of the rear 3.1 and the front panel, unless I connect the front panel cable to the other USB header. I would have to make an extension though.


----------



## Dreamliner

I just scored a sweet deal on a EVO 970 Pro 1TB ($345) and I'm wondering what the best way to set it up in my Sabertooth X99 is. Just plug and play like a SATA or are there firmware updates, drivers for windows setup, etc that need to be done?


----------



## Dreamliner

I just scored a sweet deal on a 970 PRO 1TB ($345) and I'm wondering what the best way to set it up in my Sabertooth X99 is. Just plug and play like a SATA or are there firmware updates, drivers for windows setup, etc that need to be done?


----------



## Kbird

Dreamliner said:


> I just scored a sweet deal on a EVO 970 PRO 1TB ($345) and I'm wondering what the best way to set it up in my Sabertooth X99 is. Just plug and play like a SATA or are there firmware updates, drivers for windows setup, etc that need to be done?



I pickup up a 500GB 970 a few weeks ago , there are no Firmware updates for the 970 currently AFAIK, and if there was I wouldn't update it without doing alot of research , there have been alot of issues for people who tried upgrading there 960 Pro and Evo's a few months back. Magician 5.2.1 reports it has the latest too. 

I did install the 3.0 Driver as it was released for Win10 1803 and the Drive seems to be a bit faster ( 3500 vs 3100 ) than the 960 it replaced which I am moving to my Laptop to replace 128GB Sata .M2 in it.

I used Macrium reflect Free to Clone the two Drives ( I have a $15 PCIe .M2 Riser Card ) which took about 10 mins , shut down and put the 970 in the X99A-II MB .M2 slot and that was all there was too it....

I still find it strange that NOTHING shows in the Bios even when I had 2 plugged in , looking in the Bios you wouldn't know a .M2 Drive was installed in the system. 

KB


----------



## Bronson

Hey people, I've made a thread about this issue with my RAM: https://www.overclock.net/forum/180...-vengeance-pro-rgb-32gb-4x8-icue-problem.html , basicly iCUE from Corsair can only detect my RAM if I put them in the slots from the left side of the CPU. So after many tests and all kind of stuff tried, I'm starting to think that is:

1. A matter of compatibility with the X99 borads or at least Asus ones
2. A weird issue with my MOBO...
3. ...but the wierd stuff is that only iCUE doesn't detect them...BIOS, Windows, every other software detects the full 32 gb, no matter what slot I use to install them.

So, anyone here is using the RGB PRO From Corsair and facing a similar issue?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Posted on your thread but yeah new memory on older x99 platform = bingo compatibility issue


----------



## Bronson

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Posted on your thread but yeah new memory on older x99 platform = bingo compatibility issue


Yeap man, thanks! I've just read your post in the other thread. But in my case the truth is that I'm not actually trying to use their possible max speed, since I have a Xeon,. So I have no problem in using them with 2133 mhz, and they actually work at that speed, with no problems...the problem comes with the "extra", the obviously unnecesary bling, but since they have it...I wonder what is the real issue behind iCUE not detecting my right side RAM slots in order to configure them regarding lighting.

It's just iCUE, every other software, BIOS, windows itself, detect the full 32gb. So I thought that maybe someone had figured out even at default speed, no OC, how to make them be detected by Corsair Software...like I've said if I put the four modules, all of them, in the left side RAM slots, iCUE detects them with no hassle and I can apply any lighting profile with no issues, the moment I put a module on the right side slots, that module will be detected by every software BAR iCUE...

...weird stuff...I actually downloaded the logs from iCUE that "talk" about some issues, but for me, I'm such a noob that is like an alien language to determine what actually is going wrong. I put the logs down below:

2018-08-18T23:06:52 I cue.init: iCUE version: 3.6.109
2018-08-18T23:06:52 I cue.init: Updates server: https://www3.corsair.com/software/CUE_V3/
2018-08-18T23:06:52 I cue.init: Build type: Public Release
2018-08-18T23:06:52 I cue.init: Applicaiton ID: 10744
2018-08-18T23:06:52 W cue.locale: Cannot find dir for qt *.qm files
2018-08-18T23:06:52 I cue.init.font: Using Regular text font family: "Open Sans"
2018-08-18T23:06:52 I cue.init.font: Using Title text font family: "Gotham Bold"
2018-08-18T23:06:52 I cue.session: Locked changed to false
2018-08-18T23:06:52 I cue.session.win: Will notify 'connected changed to' with delay
2018-08-18T23:06:52 I cue.session: Local changed to true
2018-08-18T23:06:52 I cue.profiles.folders.tree: Profile order deserialization started: "C:\\Users\\X99\\AppData\\Roaming\\Corsair\\CUE/profiles/tree.cueprofileorder"
2018-08-18T23:06:52 I cue.profiles.folders.tree: Profile order deserialization finished: "C:\\Users\\X99\\AppData\\Roaming\\Corsair\\CUE/profiles/tree.cueprofileorder"
2018-08-18T23:06:53 I cue.action.macro.win: Init time: 0.40289 (init: 4.26e-07 reset: 0.00199078 )
2018-08-18T23:06:54 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:06:54 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:06:54 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:06:54 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:06:54 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:06:54 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:06:54 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:06:54 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:06:54 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:06:54 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:06:54 C cue.osd.dpi: Cannot update OsdDpiModel. Invalid DpiProperty.
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.session: Connected changed to true
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.clink.device.hw_lightings: Working state about to change, lock hw lights preview.
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev.enum.hid: Entering working state.
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev.enum.clink: Entering working state.
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev.enum.phost: Entering working state.
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.sdk: Entering working state, session connected.
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.sdk: Starting router.
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.clink.device.hw_lightings: Entering working state, unlock and disable hw lights preview.
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Failed to open device: (vid=1b1c, pid=1b37) "\\\\?\\hid#vid_1b1c&pid_1b37&mi_00#8&807969&0&0000#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
2018-08-18T23:06:55 C dev.manifest: Cannot find path for manifest key (vid=1b1c, pid=1b06)
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Manifest for device (vid=1b1c, pid=1b06) not found.
2018-08-18T23:06:55 C dev.manifest: Cannot find path for manifest key (vid=1b1c, pid=1b06)
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Manifest for device (vid=1b1c, pid=1b06) not found.
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Failed to open device: (vid=1b1c, pid=1b37) "\\\\?\\hid#vid_1b1c&pid_1b37&mi_01&col01#8&184405ae&0&0000#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Opened device: "K65 LUX RGB" (vid=1b1c, pid=1b37) "\\\\?\\hid#vid_1b1c&pid_1b37&mi_01&col02#8&184405ae&0&0001#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Begin attaching to "K65 LUX RGB" (vid=1b1c, pid=1b37) "\\\\?\\hid#vid_1b1c&pid_1b37&mi_01&col02#8&184405ae&0&0001#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}" status b= 0
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: End attaching to "K65 LUX RGB" (vid=1b1c, pid=1b37) "\\\\?\\hid#vid_1b1c&pid_1b37&mi_01&col02#8&184405ae&0&0001#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}" status a= 0
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Created new device "K65 LUX RGB" (vid=1b1c, pid=1b37); ready: false
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Opened device: "K65 LUX RGB" (vid=1b1c, pid=1b37) "\\\\?\\hid#vid_1b1c&pid_1b37&mi_01&col03#8&184405ae&0&0002#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Begin attaching to "K65 LUX RGB" (vid=1b1c, pid=1b37) "\\\\?\\hid#vid_1b1c&pid_1b37&mi_01&col03#8&184405ae&0&0002#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}" status b= 0
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: End attaching to "K65 LUX RGB" (vid=1b1c, pid=1b37) "\\\\?\\hid#vid_1b1c&pid_1b37&mi_01&col03#8&184405ae&0&0002#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}" status a= 0
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Opened device: "K65 LUX RGB" (vid=1b1c, pid=1b37) "\\\\?\\hid#vid_1b1c&pid_1b37&mi_01&col04#8&184405ae&0&0003#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Begin attaching to "K65 LUX RGB" (vid=1b1c, pid=1b37) "\\\\?\\hid#vid_1b1c&pid_1b37&mi_01&col04#8&184405ae&0&0003#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}" status b= 0
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: End attaching to "K65 LUX RGB" (vid=1b1c, pid=1b37) "\\\\?\\hid#vid_1b1c&pid_1b37&mi_01&col04#8&184405ae&0&0003#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}" status a= 0
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Opened device: "K65 LUX RGB" (vid=1b1c, pid=1b37) "\\\\?\\hid#vid_1b1c&pid_1b37&mi_02#8&b933814&0&0000#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Begin attaching to "K65 LUX RGB" (vid=1b1c, pid=1b37) "\\\\?\\hid#vid_1b1c&pid_1b37&mi_02#8&b933814&0&0000#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}" status b= 0
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: End attaching to "K65 LUX RGB" (vid=1b1c, pid=1b37) "\\\\?\\hid#vid_1b1c&pid_1b37&mi_02#8&b933814&0&0000#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}" status a= 1
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Initializing "K65 LUX RGB" (vid=1b1c, pid=1b37)
2018-08-18T23:06:55 C dev.manifest: Cannot find path for manifest key (vid=51d, pid=2)
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Manifest for device (vid=51d, pid=2) not found.
2018-08-18T23:06:55 C dev.manifest: Cannot find path for manifest key (vid=1b1c, pid=1b06)
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Manifest for device (vid=1b1c, pid=1b06) not found.
2018-08-18T23:06:55 C dev.manifest: Cannot find path for manifest key (vid=1b1c, pid=c04)
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Manifest for device (vid=1b1c, pid=c04) not found.
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Initialized true "K65 LUX RGB" (vid=1b1c, pid=1b37)
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.lightings.direct_player: Started lighting worker in 0x20d8
2018-08-18T23:06:55 I cue.dev: Device insertion processing complete for K65 LUX RGB.
2018-08-18T23:06:56 C dev.manifest: Cannot find path for manifest key (vid=1b1c, pid=3)
2018-08-18T23:06:56 C dev.manifest: Cannot find path for manifest key (vid=1b1c, pid=7)
2018-08-18T23:06:56 C dev.manifest: Cannot find path for manifest key (vid=1b1c, pid=2)
2018-08-18T23:06:56 I cue.lightings.direct_player: Started lighting worker in 0x2a30
2018-08-18T23:06:56 I cue.dev: Device insertion processing complete for H110iGT.
2018-08-18T23:06:56 W cue.dev.enum.clink: "No such device to remove (id = vid<1b1c>pid<000004>serial<VENGEANCERGBPRO>index<1>)"
2018-08-18T23:06:56 I cue.lightings.direct_player: Started lighting worker in 0x2bd4
2018-08-18T23:06:56 I cue.dev: Device insertion processing complete for VENGEANCE RGB PRO.
2018-08-18T23:06:56 C dev.manifest: Cannot find path for manifest key (vid=1b1c, pid=400)
2018-08-18T23:06:56 C dev.manifest: Cannot find path for manifest key (vid=1b1c, pid=400)
2018-08-18T23:06:56 C dev.manifest: Cannot find path for manifest key (vid=1b1c, pid=3)
2018-08-18T23:06:56 C dev.manifest: Cannot find path for manifest key (vid=1b1c, pid=3)
2018-08-18T23:06:56 C dev.manifest: Cannot find path for manifest key (vid=1b1c, pid=8)
2018-08-18T23:06:56 C dev.manifest: Cannot find path for manifest key (vid=1b1c, pid=3)
2018-08-18T23:06:56 C dev.manifest: Cannot find path for manifest key (vid=1b1c, pid=1)
2018-08-18T23:06:56 W cue.dev.enum.demo: Registration of device with unsupported DemoUsbId: (vid=0, pid=0)
2018-08-18T23:06:56 C cue.download.fw: Incorrect index contents: fw obj is empty "combined-image"
2018-08-18T23:06:56 I cue.download.fw: Incorrect index contents: condition for "image-priority" is empty
2018-08-18T23:06:57 C cue.download.fw: Incorrect index contents: fw obj is empty "combined-image"
2018-08-18T23:06:57 I cue.download.fw: Incorrect index contents: condition for "image-priority" is empty
2018-08-18T23:11:13 I cue.init.ui: Starting UI.
2018-08-18T23:11:13 W QObject::connect: invalid null parameter
2018-08-18T23:11:17 W MainWindow_QMLTYPE_475(0x22dee0b0) must be a top level window.
2018-08-18T23:11:17 W MainWindow_QMLTYPE_475(0x22dee0b0) must be a top level window.
2018-08-18T23:11:17 W file:///C:/Program Files (x86)/Corsair/CORSAIR iCUE Software/QtQuick/Dialogs/DefaultFileDialog.qml:210:25: QML ListView: Binding loop detected for property "model"
2018-08-18T23:11:17 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:17 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:18 W qrc:/qml/delegate/CurrentProfileDelegate.qml:110:4: QML CueImage: No fue posible abrir: qrc:/share/embed/assets2/icons/profile_grouping/folder_closed.png
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 W qrc:/qml/collection/AccordionItem.qml:147:4: QML PropertyChanges: No se puede asignar a una propiedad inexistente ?textColor?
2018-08-18T23:11:18 W qrc:/qml/collection/AccordionItem.qml:147:4: QML PropertyChanges: No se puede asignar a una propiedad inexistente ?iconColor?
2018-08-18T23:11:18 W qrc:/qml/collection/AccordionItem.qml:147:4: QML PropertyChanges: No se puede asignar a una propiedad inexistente ?textColor?
2018-08-18T23:11:18 W qrc:/qml/collection/AccordionItem.qml:147:4: QML PropertyChanges: No se puede asignar a una propiedad inexistente ?iconColor?
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:18 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:18 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:18 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:18 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:18 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:18 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:18 W qrc:/qml/ui/DevicesPanel.qml:96:4: QML Binding: Binding loop detected for property "value"
2018-08-18T23:11:19 W qrc:/qml/ui/ProfilesToolbar.qml:18:38: Unable to assign [undefined] to QString
2018-08-18T23:11:20 W qrc:/qml/ui/DevicesPanel.qml:74:12: QML Loader: Binding loop detected for property "sourceComponent"
2018-08-18T23:11:20 W qrc:/qml/ui/ProfilesToolbar.qml:18:38: Unable to assign [undefined] to QString
2018-08-18T23:11:20 W qrc:/qml/ui/ProfilesToolbar.qml:18:38: Unable to assign [undefined] to QString
2018-08-18T23:11:20 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:20 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:20 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:20 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:20 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:20 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:20 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:20 W qrc:/qml/ui/ProfilesToolbar.qml:18:38: Unable to assign [undefined] to QString
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:21 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:24 W file:///C:/Program Files (x86)/Corsair/CORSAIR iCUE Software/QtQuick/Dialogs/DefaultFileDialog.qml:210:25: QML ListView: Binding loop detected for property "model"
2018-08-18T23:11:24 W file:///C:/Program Files (x86)/Corsair/CORSAIR iCUE Software/QtQuick/Dialogs/DefaultFileDialog.qml:210:25: QML ListView: Binding loop detected for property "model"
2018-08-18T23:11:24 W file:///C:/Program Files (x86)/Corsair/CORSAIR iCUE Software/QtQuick/Dialogs/DefaultFileDialog.qml:210:25: QML ListView: Binding loop detected for property "model"
2018-08-18T23:11:24 W file:///C:/Program Files (x86)/Corsair/CORSAIR iCUE Software/QtQuick/Dialogs/DefaultFileDialog.qml:210:25: QML ListView: Binding loop detected for property "model"
2018-08-18T23:11:24 W file:///C:/Program Files (x86)/Corsair/CORSAIR iCUE Software/QtQuick/Dialogs/DefaultFileDialog.qml:210:25: QML ListView: Binding loop detected for property "model"
2018-08-18T23:11:24 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:24 W file:///C:/Program Files (x86)/Corsair/CORSAIR iCUE Software/QtQuick/Dialogs/DefaultFileDialog.qml:210:25: QML ListView: Binding loop detected for property "model"
2018-08-18T23:11:24 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:24 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:24 W libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
2018-08-18T23:11:24 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:24 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:24 W file:///C:/Program Files (x86)/Corsair/CORSAIR iCUE Software/QtQuick/Dialogs/DefaultFileDialog.qml:210:25: QML ListView: Binding loop detected for property "model"
2018-08-18T23:11:24 W qrc:/qml/ui/settings/DeviceSettings.qml:37:11: QML ColumnLayout: Binding loop detected for property "contentHeight"
2018-08-18T23:11:24 W qrc:/qml/collection/AccordionTitle.qml:37: ReferenceError: backgroundOpacity is not defined
2018-08-18T23:11:24 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:24 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:24 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:24 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:24 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:24 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:24 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:24 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:24 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:24 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:24 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:24 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:24 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:24 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.
2018-08-18T23:11:24 C qml: CueColorPalette is deprecated since v3.0. Use QmlColorPalette instead.


----------



## NAIM101

Hello, I have ASUS X99-DELUXE II with INTEL 6850K processor and have a quick question. I am currently running single GTX 1080TI. I am planning to pick up second 1080TI to SLI next week. Can I run both GPU in 16x/16x mode? I also have 1x Samsung 950PRO SSD running. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NAIM101

Hello, I have ASUS X99-DELUXE II with INTEL 6850K processor and have a quick question. I am currently running single GTX 1080TI. I am planning to pick up second 1080TI to SLI next week. Can I run both GPU in 16x/16x mode? I also have 1x Samsung 950PRO SSD running. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bronson

NAIM101 said:


> Hello, I have ASUS X99-DELUXE II with INTEL 6850K processor and have a quick question. I am currently running a single GTX 1080TI but I am planning to pick up another 1080TI to SLI. Can I run both GPU in 16x/16x mode? I also have 1x Samsung 950PRO SSD running. Thanks in advance!


Yes, your CPU has 40 lanes, you can do it easily....YET, from what I've been reading SLI isn't working specially well nowadays, so I guess you are going to hunt some GTX 1080 ti at a very good price once the new models arrive.


----------



## ThrashZone

Leemarvin said:


> Yeap man, thanks! I've just read your post in the other thread. But in my case the truth is that I'm not actually trying to use their possible max speed, since I have a Xeon,. So I have no problem in using them with 2133 mhz, and they actually work at that speed, with no problems...the problem comes with the "extra", the obviously unnecesary bling, but since they have it...I wonder what is the real issue behind iCUE not detecting my right side RAM slots in order to configure them regarding lighting.
> 
> It's just iCUE, every other software, BIOS, windows itself, detect the full 32gb. So I thought that maybe someone had figured out even at default speed, no OC, how to make them be detected by Corsair Software...like I've said if I put the four modules, all of them, in the left side RAM slots, iCUE detects them with no hassle and I can apply any lighting profile with no issues, the moment I put a module on the right side slots, that module will be detected by every software BAR iCUE...
> 
> ...weird stuff...I actually downloaded the logs from iCUE that "talk" about some issues, but for me, I'm such a noob that is like an alien language to determine what actually is going wrong. I put the logs down below:
> 
> .


Hi,
You'd have to install the ram in a x299 mother board to see if it's a quad channel software issue or just x99 issue.
x299 obviously a newer platform possibly the corsair crapware will work 
But knowing corsair and it's horrible corsair link crapware I wouldn't expect much 

I'm so glad to be rid of corsair life is so much easier :wheee:


----------



## KimonoNoNo

I've got a Strix x99 with a 5820k and a single 1070, and I've just installed a samsung 960pro in the M.2 slot.

The problem I've got is I can't seem to make the ssd run at pcie gen3x4, it's stuck at pcie2 speeds only.

Can anybody suggest where to look to get it to run at the correct speed?


----------



## cloppy007

KimonoNoNo said:


> I've got a Strix x99 with a 5820k and a single 1070, and I've just installed a samsung 960pro in the M.2 slot.
> 
> The problem I've got is I can't seem to make the ssd run at pcie gen3x4, it's stuck at pcie2 speeds only.
> 
> Can anybody suggest where to look to get it to run at the correct speed?


I'm using a pcie adapter but perhaps you could have a look at a setting called hyper m.2 something?


----------



## djgar

KimonoNoNo said:


> I've got a Strix x99 with a 5820k and a single 1070, and I've just installed a samsung 960pro in the M.2 slot.
> 
> The problem I've got is I can't seem to make the ssd run at pcie gen3x4, it's stuck at pcie2 speeds only.
> 
> Can anybody suggest where to look to get it to run at the correct speed?


What is your BCLK and other speed settings? I've experienced Gen2 speeds because of BCLK settings over 100.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

djgar said:


> What is your BCLK and other speed settings? I've experienced Gen2 speeds because of BCLK settings over 100.


Thanks, that was exactly the cause.


----------



## usmc362

On a rampage vi apex there are 4 tiny black switches for LN2 mode and underneath them are 4 white switches. If I'm not running LN2 the black ones should be in off position and the white ones should be on correct?


----------



## sblantipodi

but is there any benefits of having 40lanes on a non SLI system?
can mainstream systems run a GPU at 16x and then run two m.2 at 4x without performance hit for example?


----------



## inedenimadam

fresh windows install isn't recognizing my CPU overclock in BIOS, but it is recognizing the cache and memory overclock....


HALP!!!


edit to add: tried down clocking in BIOS, and it stuck in windows... some software something is holding me to stock clocks. already disabled turboboost 3.0


----------



## Tlow

inedenimadam said:


> fresh windows install isn't recognizing my CPU overclock in BIOS, but it is recognizing the cache and memory overclock....
> 
> 
> HALP!!!
> 
> 
> edit to add: tried down clocking in BIOS, and it stuck in windows... some software something is holding me to stock clocks. already disabled turboboost 3.0


I had the same thing happening after a windows update last week. Updating the Bios solved the problem for me. I havent been on the latest one. You could try reflashing your Bios. 
I am guessing it could be some sort of microcode mismatch between windows an Bios reguarding meltdown and spectre, but as said... just a guess.


----------



## inedenimadam

Tlow said:


> I had the same thing happening after a windows update last week. Updating the Bios solved the problem for me. I havent been on the latest one. You could try reflashing your Bios.
> I am guessing it could be some sort of microcode mismatch between windows an Bios reguarding meltdown and spectre, but as said... just a guess.



thanks for the reply. I am already on the latest BIOS. I have been using XTU to apply the overclock, and it seems to work. It's not as elegant as having it stick from BIOS, but I dont reboot often, so I might not even bother with it. This PC is approaching it retirement cycle (will go to my wife as a work PC) and will get left at stock clocks soon enough anyway. 9900k and 2080TI is on the horizon.


----------



## PimpSkyline

inedenimadam said:


> thanks for the reply. I am already on the latest BIOS. I have been using XTU to apply the overclock, and it seems to work. It's not as elegant as having it stick from BIOS, but I dont reboot often, so I might not even bother with it. This PC is approaching it retirement cycle (will go to my wife as a work PC) and will get left at stock clocks soon enough anyway. 9900k and 2080TI is on the horizon.


9900K? Maybe i will do it if it is indeed Soldered. 2080Ti? Not until it's under 1k or less.


----------



## inedenimadam

PimpSkyline said:


> 9900K? Maybe i will do it if it is indeed Soldered. 2080Ti? Not until it's under 1k or less.



Well, for sure I wont be part of the pre-order...but I do plan to pick one up when the dust settles a bit. Hopefully before the xmas rush.


----------



## Desolutional

inedenimadam said:


> Well, for sure I wont be part of the pre-order...but I do plan to pick one up when the dust settles a bit. Hopefully before the xmas rush.


Might be waiting a little while longer, AMD doesn't plan on releasing gaming cards this year, 2019 at the earliest.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah you'd have to wait for the 3080ti to be released before any price drops on 2080ti


----------



## KedarWolf

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah you'd have to wait for the 3080ti to be released before any price drops on 2080ti


I think I'm just going to get a second 1080 Ti FE when prices drop. I can mod Nvidia drivers to enable SLI on most games even if SLI isn't supported.


----------



## inedenimadam

Desolutional said:


> Might be waiting a little while longer, AMD doesn't plan on releasing gaming cards this year, 2019 at the earliest.



I can't wait another generation. I have been playing allot of VR titles, and there is no SLI support for anything in my library...these 980s are long overdue. I would rather pay the premium on the 2080TI than wait for AMDs answer.


----------



## Streetdragon

I have a little question about my asus rampage V extreme:
i wanna run a RAID0 for my game HDDs. 2x2TB = 2TB fast

If i change the BIOS from AHCI? to RAID, does that mean that i cant install other HDDs normaly for a Datagrave? Want one 2TB hdd for moves etc without any RAID and my old SSD for programmes, so my main M2 stays clean and has only windows in it.

Is my first RAID config.
So all in all i want:
RAID0 -> 2x2TB HDD
NORMAL 1x2TB Datagrave
NORMAL 1x120GB SSD
NORMAL 1x500GB M2


----------



## Jpmboy

Streetdragon said:


> I have a little question about my asus rampage V extreme:
> i wanna run a RAID0 for my game HDDs. 2x2TB = 2TB fast
> 
> If i change the BIOS from AHCI? to RAID, does that mean that i cant install other HDDs normaly for a Datagrave? Want one 2TB hdd for moves etc without any RAID and my old SSD for programmes, so my main M2 stays clean and has only windows in it.
> 
> Is my first RAID config.
> So all in all i want:
> RAID0 -> 2x2TB HDD
> NORMAL 1x2TB Datagrave
> NORMAL 1x120GB SSD
> NORMAL 1x500GB M2


raid is a component of AHCI. you can have a mix of Raids and single drives, no problem. However, if the single drives were not initialized/formatted under the raid rules, you may see problems with them over time. You should reinstall the OS when switching to raid whether you are putting the os on a raid, or not.


----------



## ThrashZone

KedarWolf said:


> I think I'm just going to get a second 1080 Ti FE when prices drop. I can mod Nvidia drivers to enable SLI on most games even if SLI isn't supported.


Hi,
I'm sort of wondering what's going to happen with the titan Xp personally seeing it's price point (1200.us) just got whacked by the 2080ti lol and supposedly it's performance point too might be smashed :/


----------



## Kbird

Jpmboy said:


> raid is a component of AHCI. you can have a mix of Raids and single drives, no problem. However, if the single drives were not initialized/formatted under the raid rules, you may see problems with them over time. You should reinstall the OS when switching to raid whether you are putting the os on a raid, or not.


In Win 10 you don't normally need to re-install the OS , you can switch the Controller in the Bios, go into Safe Mode , exit safe mode, and reboot and it should have updated the registry and allow the boot back into Windows. You can find Guides on TenForums for example with more details if needed or here on OC.......

https://www.overclock.net/forum/20-...ge-sata-modes-after-windows-installation.html

https://www.tenforums.com/drivers-h...-ahci-mode-after-windows-10-installation.html

KB


----------



## Kbird

djgar said:


> What is your BCLK and other speed settings? I've experienced Gen2 speeds because of BCLK settings over 100.


For me the Fix was putting the Source Clock Tuner back on Auto.....

https://www.overclock.net/forum/26730289-post16243.html


----------



## djgar

Kbird said:


> For me the Fix was putting the Source Clock Tuner back on Auto.....
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/26730289-post16243.html


Mine is always on Auto, but I've still experienced Gen2 speeds because of BCLK settings over 100.


----------



## Streetdragon

Jpmboy said:


> raid is a component of AHCI. you can have a mix of Raids and single drives, no problem. However, if the single drives were not initialized/formatted under the raid rules, you may see problems with them over time. You should reinstall the OS when switching to raid whether you are putting the os on a raid, or not.





Kbird said:


> In Win 10 you don't normally need to re-install the OS , you can switch the Controller in the Bios, go into Safe Mode , exit safe mode, and reboot and it should have updated the registry and allow the boot back into Windows. You can find Guides on TenForums for example with more details if needed or here on OC.......
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/20-...ge-sata-modes-after-windows-installation.html
> 
> https://www.tenforums.com/drivers-h...-ahci-mode-after-windows-10-installation.html
> 
> KB


clone the OS to the M2 shouldnt be a problem. The M2 slot is hopefully untouched from the raid changes I hope. 
The Raid is only for steam and games. After copy the games from the old HDD i wanted to formate all old plates.
I thought the raid is only in the Bios a "Raid" and the OS only see one fast harddrive

Argh so complicated! Maybe i use the secound sata controller for the other HDDs..... But dont know if that one is slower...

edit: 
- got my HDDs and M2. Only M2 and SSD installed. Cloned the OS. OK!
- uninstalled the SSD. Installed 2 HDDs for RAID0 in the first 2 Sata Slots. Bios controller1 to RAID
Raid wont show the M2. Windows show th e RAID as 1HDD and the M2. OK!
- Installed old gaming HDD. Intel Rapid shows the 2 RAID HDDs as "Raid plates" and the old HDD(in slot 3) as "non-RAID" OK!
- M2+Raid HDD+old HDD in windows. now i copy my steam-stuff and the other datas from the old plate to the new plate. so far everything is ok!

Easyer as i thought. Asus could write that stuff in there manual^^


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah m.2's if i used only one os it might make sense to use them but I like keeping my os's as far from one another as possible so mostly 10 and linux doesn't screw 7 up 
So I stick to using my dual 2.5" easy swap evo to just switch ssd for os/ hdd for games.. as wanted the rest would be on either flash drives or external hdd enclosures.
Live is simpler this way or at least to me


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone who knows approximately how much current my 5930K @4.2GHz at 1.280V consume ?

180W?


----------



## Bronson

Hey people, a couple of days ago I've decided to change my liquid AIO cooler for an Air option. Since I can't overclock my Xeon and it's from the E5 line that doesn't have a high tdp, I went for a cheap and small option in order to be able to use it in the future with a mini or micro atx rig...so i've bought the:

Phanteks PH-TC12LS

Good quality, sober design, but I'm having two problems:

1. The cooler gives me around 45° C at idle and around 65°/70° at LOAD..AIDA64 showed me no throttle, yet the cores were running at 2.7 instead of 3.1 and AIDA freezed its interface but was still running when I closed it...weird...
2. The FAN no matter if plugged in the CPU Fan or CPU Opt, in both cases runs at full speed I guess, around 1500 rpm...

Any idea of what is happening? can the Phanteks thermal paste be that bad that are creating those idle temps?...I thought that I wasn't going to need any extra software for the FAN, so that they would managed their speed alone.

Well, any help regarding these issues, will be welcome!, thanxs in adavance


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> is there someone who knows approximately how much current my 5930K @4.2GHz at 1.280V consume ?
> 
> 180W?


Hi,
Doubt you need 1.28v for 4.2 probably closer to 1.25v probably will depend on which llc is used I'll leave it on auto
Cache my normal 24 min and 38 max with offset mode at +0.175 and everything else pretty much auto

I set adaptive to +0.001 and +1.280v looking like that is hitting with 1.290v with realbench system score 158.159 cpu power max 178.560w 93.000A

Adaptive +0.001 and +1.270v see what that does,
Yep 1.28v 170.880w and 89.000A real bench score 154.973

Yep adaptive +0.001 and +1.240v hit a hair above 2.250v real bench 155.372 at 170.880w and 89.000A


----------



## ThrashZone

Leemarvin said:


> Hey people, a couple of days ago I've decided to change my liquid AIO cooler for an Air option. Since I can't overclock my Xeon and it's from the E5 line that doesn't have a high tdp, I went for a cheap and small option in order to be able to use it in the future with a mini or micro atx rig...so i've bought the:
> 
> Phanteks PH-TC12LS
> 
> Good quality, sober design, but I'm having two problems:
> 
> 1. The cooler gives me around 45° C at idle and around 65°/70° at LOAD..AIDA64 showed me no throttle, yet the cores were running at 2.7 instead of 3.1 and AIDA freezed its interface but was still running when I closed it...weird...
> 2. The FAN no matter if plugged in the CPU Fan or CPU Opt, in both cases runs at full speed I guess, around 1500 rpm...
> 
> Any idea of what is happening? can the Phanteks thermal paste be that bad that are creating those idle temps?...I thought that I wasn't going to need any extra software for the FAN, so that they would managed their speed alone.
> 
> Well, any help regarding these issues, will be welcome!, thanxs in adavance


Hi,
Without knowing the exact cooler no telling 
Thermal paste never used that brand usually stick with noctua nt-h1 
I suppose application could be bad too much/ too little... :/
My 5930k will run a tad on the hot side idle wise no matter the clock and ambient/ room temperature.


----------



## Bronson

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Without knowing the exact cooler no telling
> Thermal paste never used that brand usually stick with noctua nt-h1
> I suppose application could be bad too much/ too little... :/
> My 5930k will run a tad on the hot side idle wise no matter the clock and ambient/ room temperature.


Yeah, I guess I'll have to install it again. I've ran out of my gelid thermal paste that was really great so I've used the one that was with the cooler. Anyways I've ordered another one a little better but also in the small department. I might keep this one for another mini itx rig or lend it to my briothers PC...the thing that I still don't get is why this cooler rans the whole time at max...


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
It should be set on the cpu fan port not the optional this is for a secondary fan.
If it was set at pwm mode and the actual fan it came with is 4 pin should be as good as it gets.

3 pin fan might need to be manually switched to dc mode instead of auto :/
All thermal pastes are not created equal so yeah go back to your normal paste would be a good start


----------



## sblantipodi

Guys, it was a pleasure to be with you in those years. 
I'm switching the blue flag for the red one.

I will be leaving the thread in a while because I switching to AMD Threadripper 2 2950X.

I hope that Threadripper will give me the same good experience of my good old 5930K.


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> Guys, it was a pleasure to be with you in those years.
> I'm switching the blue flag for the red one.
> 
> I will be leaving the thread in a while because I switching to AMD Threadripper 2 2950X.
> 
> I hope that Threadripper will give me the same good experience of my good old 5930K.


Hi,
I'm sure it will but you're compairing apples and oranges with the two cpu's there buddy lol
TR is a beast the way I read it :thumb:


----------



## sblantipodi

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'm sure it will but you're compairing apples and oranges with the two cpu's there buddy lol
> TR is a beast the way I read it :thumb:


this is why I am upgrading


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Here's a 1950 lol 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/21-...-spy-benchmark-top-30-a-155.html#post27553692


----------



## sblantipodi

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Here's a 1950 lol
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/21-...-spy-benchmark-top-30-a-155.html#post27553692


not bad, can't wait to se the threadripper 2


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> not bad, can't wait to se the threadripper 2


Hi,
Indeed 

By the way if you missed it I posted the 4.3 voltages on the prior page for you.


----------



## sblantipodi

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Doubt you need 1.28v for 4.2 probably closer to 1.25v probably will depend on which llc is used I'll leave it on auto
> Cache my normal 24 min and 38 max with offset mode at +0.175 and everything else pretty much auto
> 
> I set adaptive to +0.001 and +1.280v looking like that is hitting with 1.290v with realbench system score 158.159 cpu power max 178.560w 93.000A
> 
> Adaptive +0.001 and +1.270v see what that does,
> Yep 1.28v 170.880w and 89.000A real bench score 154.973
> 
> Yep adaptive +0.001 and +1.240v hit a hair above 2.250v real bench 155.372 at 170.880w and 89.000A


oops, sorry I read it now, wow ok, really thanks bro, you are kind.
I am asking just to know + or - how much hotter will run the 2950X at stock over my 5930K.


----------



## xkm1948

Any 6950X @ 4.3GHz overclocking results? I am wondering whether it is feasable to push the 6950X @ 4.3GHz on Noctua D15 since I am getting the 2080Ti soon.


----------



## ThrashZone

xkm1948 said:


> Any 6950X @ 4.3GHz overclocking results? I am wondering whether it is feasable to push the 6950X @ 4.3GHz on Noctua D15 since I am getting the 2080Ti soon.


Hi,
I've seen 4.5 on a aio which did okay 85c 
D15 is a good cooler probably comparable to a crappy aio.
https://valid.x86.fr/tz6z6c


----------



## Kbird

Leemarvin said:


> Hey people, a couple of days ago I've decided to change my liquid AIO cooler for an Air option. Since I can't overclock my Xeon and it's from the E5 line that doesn't have a high tdp, I went for a cheap and small option in order to be able to use it in the future with a mini or micro atx rig...so i've bought the:
> 
> Phanteks PH-TC12LS
> 
> Good quality, sober design, but I'm having two problems:
> 
> 1. The cooler gives me around 45° C at idle and around 65°/70° at LOAD..AIDA64 showed me no throttle, yet the cores were running at 2.7 instead of 3.1 and AIDA freezed its interface but was still running when I closed it...weird...
> *2. The FAN no matter if plugged in the CPU Fan or CPU Opt, in both cases runs at full speed I guess, around 1500 rpm...*
> 
> Any idea of what is happening? can the Phanteks thermal paste be that bad that are creating those idle temps?...I thought that I wasn't going to need any extra software for the FAN, so that they would managed their speed alone.
> 
> Well, any help regarding these issues, will be welcome!, thanxs in adavance


CPU OPT runs at whatever the CPU header is set at AFAIK , so unlikely to be any difference . did you set PMW and Run the Fan Optimizer in the Bios? 
if it is on DC for example and the Optimiser is NOT run , the fan maybe only able to slow to 60% min which would mean 1000-1200 min as it is a 1800 max rpm fan according to the Phanteks page..

http://www.phanteks.com/PH-F120MP.html


----------



## Dreamliner

I'm not sure where to post this but my system is driving me NUTS. I pulled out my R0 SATA and replaced it with a 1TB 970 Pro NVMe. I reinstalled Windows 10 and when it came up the keyboard doesn't always work right away (Logitech Wireless K350). I have to mash buttons for a few seconds before it starts working and sometimes it has been cutting off the first few letters when I type. I then installed the Logitech drivers and software but that didn't make any difference. I just don't understand what the problem could be. I didn't change anything with this and have never had this issue before. I put fresh batteries in (even though the old ones are fine) and still have the problem. So FRUSTRATING!


----------



## Desolutional

Dreamliner said:


> I'm not sure where to post this but my system is driving me NUTS. I pulled out my R0 SATA and replaced it with a 1TB 970 Pro NVMe. I reinstalled Windows 10 and when it came up the keyboard doesn't always work right away (Logitech Wireless K350). I have to mash buttons for a few seconds before it starts working and sometimes it has been cutting off the first few letters when I type. I then installed the Logitech drivers and software but that didn't make any difference. I just don't understand what the problem could be. I didn't change anything with this and have never had this issue before. I put fresh batteries in (even though the old ones are fine) and still have the problem. So FRUSTRATING!


Have you got any USB 3.0 devices plugged in to your PC?


----------



## Bronson

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> It should be set on the cpu fan port not the optional this is for a secondary fan.
> If it was set at pwm mode and the actual fan it came with is 4 pin should be as good as it gets.
> 
> 3 pin fan might need to be manually switched to dc mode instead of auto :/
> All thermal pastes are not created equal so yeah go back to your normal paste would be a good start






Kbird said:


> CPU OPT runs at whatever the CPU header is set at AFAIK , so unlikely to be any difference . did you set PMW and Run the Fan Optimizer in the Bios?
> if it is on DC for example and the Optimiser is NOT run , the fan maybe only able to slow to 60% min which would mean 1000-1200 min as it is a 1800 max rpm fan according to the Phanteks page..
> 
> http://www.phanteks.com/PH-F120MP.html


I'm an idiot and lack of vision didn't help either..I confused the CPU FAN with CPU OPT, thanks both of you!


----------



## Dreamliner

Desolutional said:


> Have you got any USB 3.0 devices plugged in to your PC?


Not at the moment. I unplugged everything for the Windows 10 install. Why?

I even made sure the Filter Keys thing was off (read about that when I searched for it). 

Driving me absolutely BONKERS!


----------



## Jpmboy

Dreamliner said:


> I'm not sure where to post this but my system is driving me NUTS. I pulled out my R0 SATA and replaced it with a 1TB 970 Pro NVMe. I reinstalled Windows 10 and when it came up the keyboard doesn't always work right away (Logitech Wireless K350). I have to mash buttons for a few seconds before it starts working and sometimes it has been cutting off the first few letters when I type. I then installed the Logitech drivers and software but that didn't make any difference. I just don't understand what the problem could be. I didn't change anything with this and have never had this issue before. I put fresh batteries in (even though the old ones are fine) and still have the problem. So FRUSTRATING!


did you reinstall the chipset, USB and ME drivers after the fresh install of Windows?


----------



## Dreamliner

Jpmboy said:


> did you reinstall the chipset, USB and ME drivers after the fresh install of Windows?


I did the ASMedia 3.1 driver and Logitech drivers but not chipset, audio, sata, lan or thermal radar. I usually do but the Chipset driver is quite outdated (2016). Think I still should install them being that old?

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X99/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Jpmboy

Dreamliner said:


> I did the ASMedia 3.1 driver and Logitech drivers but not chipset, audio, sata, lan or thermal radar. I usually do but the Chipset driver is quite outdated (2016). Think I still should install them being that old?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X99/HelpDesk_Download/


install the last chipset driver released for that board... the component drivers (like USB etc) rely upon the chipset and ME (management engine) drivers.


----------



## Streetdragon

have some problems too after a fresh windows10 install.

After i installed the usb driver, all ports are working, but somehow my mouse feels laggy. it stucks on desktop from time to time for a millisecond.

Gaming is ok. everything works great, but on desktop while watching netflix(chrome) my mouse gets laggy.... with OC and without. no differents. AT idle

edit:
Asus rampage V extreme,
5930k 4600/4300 clock. Stable OCCT/Aida cahce/HCI and the "new" ramtest 1.1
32gig ram 3200 cl14()stable
1080TI watercooled with newest driver

mouse is roccat kona AIMO(worked great befor reinstall of windows)


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Chip set is the first thing I install better to have Intel 200 series than MS's really old standard installed 
Wireless/ blue tooth hasn't it always been hit and miss for devices especially in a usb3 port.


----------



## Dreamliner

I tried to install the Chipset driver (installs as Intel Management Engine Components) and it told me it was already installed. I removed it from add/remove programs and tried to install it again. It installed itself and again told me it was already installed. I tried a few different combinations of rebooting and not rebooting to no avail. Same problem persists.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I never connect to the internet until after drivers are installed and most tweaks are done by me not windows.


----------



## Desolutional

Dreamliner said:


> I tried to install the Chipset driver (installs as Intel Management Engine Components) and it told me it was already installed. I removed it from add/remove programs and tried to install it again. It installed itself and again told me it was already installed. I tried a few different combinations of rebooting and not rebooting to no avail. Same problem persists.


Does the same issue occur on a Linux LiveCD?


----------



## Dreamliner

Desolutional said:


> Does the same issue occur on a Linux LiveCD?


I doubt it. It didn't happen in Windows 5 days ago. The only hardware difference is I replaced an R0 SSD with NVMe. I know that shouldn't matter at all, but it is the only hardware difference. Then I reinstalled Win10...


----------



## Desolutional

Dreamliner said:


> I doubt it. It didn't happen in Windows 5 days ago. The only hardware difference is I replaced an R0 SSD with NVMe. I know that shouldn't matter at all, but it is the only hardware difference. Then I reinstalled Win10...


Try raising VCCIO CPU and VCCIO PCH by 0.03V to 0.05V. Stay below 1.15V.


----------



## Jpmboy

IDK, my R5E-10/6950X has been on, 24/7, running various work loads for months (including folding at night/weekends)... I wish all my rigs were as solid.


----------



## ThrashZone

Jpmboy said:


> IDK, my R5E-10/6950X has been on, 24/7, running various work loads for months (including folding at night/weekends)... I wish all my rigs were as solid.


Hi,
Ditto knock on wood especially after I've been torturing it trying to get a little more grunt keeping up with some 8700's on 1080ti ftw3's win some loose some funny how a meager 4.6 can get pretty close to 5.2 not cpu scores though lol


----------



## Jpmboy

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Ditto knock on wood especially after I've been torturing it trying to get a little more grunt keeping up with some 8700's on 1080ti ftw3's win some loose some funny how a meager 4.6 can get pretty close to 5.2 not cpu scores though lol


lol - yeah, 3D graphics-wise this x99 does better than hold on for some reason. :blinksmil


----------



## ThrashZone

Jpmboy said:


> lol - yeah, 3D graphics-wise this x99 does better than hold on for some reason. :blinksmil


Hi,
Did you ever flash to the last beta bios on yours ?
Since the micro code is avalible through windows updates it's really not necessary anymore.


----------



## Jpmboy

I'm running bios 1003. All attached devices are working perfectly (aquaero, many USB, NVMe, koolance controller for an additional pump/rad array, bluRay, OC panel, lights, camera- action)... so if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Wow that's an old bios interesting though the support page/ spec's the board Rampage V Extreme-10 was X-series chip compatible out of the gate


----------



## xkm1948

Block KB4100347 installation. This freaking thing just completely messed up my overclocking and my computer is now stuck in default no matter what settings I do in BIOS.

Seriously F********* you Intel and Microsoft.


----------



## Streetdragon

Streetdragon said:


> have some problems too after a fresh windows10 install.
> 
> After i installed the usb driver, all ports are working, but somehow my mouse feels laggy. it stucks on desktop from time to time for a millisecond.
> 
> Gaming is ok. everything works great, but on desktop while watching netflix(chrome) my mouse gets laggy.... with OC and without. no differents. AT idle
> 
> edit:
> Asus rampage V extreme,
> 5930k 4600/4300 clock. Stable OCCT/Aida cahce/HCI and the "new" ramtest 1.1
> 32gig ram 3200 cl14()stable
> 1080TI watercooled with newest driver
> 
> mouse is roccat kona AIMO(worked great befor reinstall of windows)


solved it myself by setting windows to high performence mode


----------



## Dreamliner

Streetdragon said:


> solved it myself by setting windows to high performence mode


Thanks for the update, I’ll try that too.


----------



## ThrashZone

xkm1948 said:


> Block KB4100347 installation. This freaking thing just completely messed up my overclocking and my computer is now stuck in default no matter what settings I do in BIOS.
> 
> Seriously F********* you Intel and Microsoft.


Hi,
Yeah microcode update seems not to install unless one is using updated or in our case the new beta bios 
But indeed 200 point loss in time spy for sure 
You can restore a system image or disable it updates effects with inspectre
https://www.ghacks.net/2018/04/12/new-inspectre-release-reveals-if-microcode-updates-are-available/

https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm


----------



## Jpmboy

Streetdragon said:


> solved it myself by setting windows to high performence mode



so in windows adv power plan settings, if you want "Balanced" you need to disable USB suspend.


----------



## xkm1948

With more and more those borked microcode update being pumped out via Windows 10 update, X99 platform is gonna be a nightmare.

So a quick TL;DR

Intel is pushing out new CPU microcode to ALL of their modern CPUs via WIndows 10
Old montherboards (Like X99, X79) will not receive any more BIOS updates from ASUS, MSI and etc.
Updated CPU microcode have conflict with BIOS microcode
You now loose ALL of your overclock capability, or worse BSOD loops


----------



## ThrashZone

xkm1948 said:


> With more and more those borked microcode update being pumped out via Windows 10 update, X99 platform is gonna be a nightmare.
> 
> So a quick TL;DR
> 
> Intel is pushing out new CPU microcode to ALL of their modern CPUs via WIndows 10
> Old montherboards (Like X99, X79) will not receive any more BIOS updates from ASUS, MSI and etc.
> Updated CPU microcode have conflict with BIOS microcode
> *You now loose ALL of your overclock capability, or worse BSOD loops*


Hi,
It's no secrete I'm still on 2101 bios so no conflicts I've noticed with it's very old microcode with the update you pointed out which I installed yesterday manually 
I simple ran time spy and was a little lower but that was mostly because I was at 4.6 and not 4.7 but still was hitting pretty close to my highest score of 10498 but was only getting at 4.6 with using inspectre to disable both melt down.. 10446 

With both enabled I got about 200 lower so that's about what the effects were
Heaven was about 40 points lower than my highest score of 5390
So not all oc'ing is borked for me anyway 
I really didn't push the gpu as hard as I usually would I was redoing my oc's from my bios reflash back to 2101 after trying beta bios plus a few others when I ran into the vccio cpu 1.05 voltage increase to 1.25 and bailed back to 2101


----------



## Jpmboy

xkm1948 said:


> With more and more those borked microcode update being pumped out via Windows 10 update, X99 platform is gonna be a nightmare.
> 
> So a quick TL;DR
> 
> Intel is pushing out new CPU microcode to ALL of their modern CPUs via WIndows 10
> Old montherboards (Like X99, X79) will not receive any more BIOS updates from ASUS, MSI and etc.
> Updated CPU microcode have conflict with BIOS microcode
> You now loose ALL of your overclock capability, or worse BSOD loops


^^BS

no problems with x99 or x79 here. 6950X/R5E-10 and 4960x/R4BE working just fine.


----------



## ThrashZone

Jpmboy said:


> ^^BS
> 
> no problems with x99 or x79 here. 6950X/R5E-10 and 4960x/R4BE working just fine.


Hi,
Came way too close to buying a 6950x yesterday lol came back to my senses 800.us open box but said to never have been used


----------



## Jpmboy

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Came way too close to buying a 6950x yesterday lol came back to my senses 800.us open box but said to never have been used


Broadwell is a very different beast compared to haswell... if you have a haswell running well, I'd stick with it (unless there is a need for the extra cores).


----------



## Streetdragon

Jpmboy said:


> so in windows adv power plan settings, if you want "Balanced" you need to disable USB suspend.


its disabled all the time. think that is stock.

But somehow i have lags when i watch netflix even with full power.
tried default bios settings. still lagging. 4K on youtube is no problem, but netflix cause a laggy mouse.....

why did i made a fresh windows installation-.- the clone worked great....


----------



## ThrashZone

xkm1948 said:


> With more and more those borked microcode update being pumped out via Windows 10 update, X99 platform is gonna be a nightmare.
> 
> So a quick TL;DR
> 
> Intel is pushing out new CPU microcode to ALL of their modern CPUs via WIndows 10
> Old montherboards (Like X99, X79) will not receive any more BIOS updates from ASUS, MSI and etc.
> Updated CPU microcode have conflict with BIOS microcode
> You now loose ALL of your overclock capability, or worse BSOD loops


Hi,
Disabled the updates protection heaven isn't too bad just ran this 4.6 still
Time spy 10439 a little lower than 10498 but clock are lower
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/28583363


----------



## Jpmboy

Streetdragon said:


> its disabled all the time. think that is stock.
> 
> But somehow i have lags when i watch netflix even with full power.
> tried default bios settings. still lagging. 4K on youtube is no problem, but netflix cause a laggy mouse.....
> 
> why did i made a fresh windows installation-.- the clone worked great....


lol - yeah, sometimes the best thing to do is a striaght forward clone of a known-good install. That said, windows power plan has to avoid clashing with the settings in devmgr settings. So for each hub disable the option shown below. After that... it's a ghost in the machine.


----------



## Streetdragon

made that, still this problems while streaming. i think its more a windows problem or so. system is stable and fast...

ok other problem:
i have some usb ports that behave odd. My external harddrive is working great, but my mouse and keyboard wont work there.
Marked them green. all other work great.
Or is there a problem with line sharing with my M2?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Aren't all those usb 3.1 ports ?
The 2 above aren't those usb 2.0's have you tried them ?


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ yeah - best to put the mouse and keyboard in the 2 ports below the PS2 port.


----------



## Streetdragon

mouse is in usb 2.0 and my extern dac(in 3.0 it does cracking sounds.)


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - any other problems? Each post has a new/different one. may be time for a new mb.


----------



## ThrashZone

Jpmboy said:


> lol - any other problems? Each post has a new/different one. may be time for a new mb.


Hi,
I've seen his clocks so yeah new mobo


----------



## Bronson

I've been having freezes, todaya BSOD, but lots of problems like leds not working fine in my keyboard...might be due to having latest BIOS and the WIN10 updates?


----------



## ThrashZone

Leemarvin said:


> I've been having freezes, todaya BSOD, but lots of problems like leds not working fine in my keyboard...might be due to having latest BIOS and the WIN10 updates?


Hi,
Not familiar with your cpu but sure doesn't look like broadwell-e so your on the new beta bios ?
If you're not using broadwell-e I'd go back to bios just before X-series chips compatibility was released Unless your cpu is an actual X-series chip that is 
Mine isn't so I stick with 2101.


----------



## Bronson

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not familiar with your cpu but sure doesn't look like broadwell-e so your on the new beta bios ?
> If you're not using broadwell-e I'd go back to bios just before X-series chips compatibility was released Unless your cpu is an actual X-series chip that is
> Mine isn't so I stick with 2101.


Nope is a Haswell...and I'm with a modded BETA BIOS...I think I have an issue with my PSU, maybe a sum oif things, but I've noticed that the further I go with the win 10 installation and updates, problems start to appear, there is no way to block updates with this new Win 10 versions nope?...


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Nope not easy to block updates only delay if one has 10 pro version 
Been some crazy things going on with newer bios and the newest MS microcode update on broadwell-e killing all overclocking 
Haswell-e and 2101 bios seems fine with it with the update in question kb4100347 as the cause for them


----------



## Jpmboy

Well... you can disable all updates thru the group-policy editor:
Computer Configuration > Administrative Templates > Windows Components > Windows Update. Then set the policy to disabled.
This is not selective - it disabled all updates including antivirus. Re-enable by reversing the steps.




ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nope not easy to block updates only delay if one has 10 pro version
> Been some crazy things going on with newer bios and the newest MS microcode update on broadwell-e killing all overclocking
> Haswell-e and 2101 bios seems fine with it with the update in question kb4100347 as the cause for them


what version of windows is that? 8?


----------



## ThrashZone

Jpmboy said:


> Well... you can disable all updates thru the group-policy editor:
> Computer Configuration > Administrative Templates > Windows Components > Windows Update. Then set the policy to disabled.
> This is not selective - *it disabled all updates including antivirus.* Re-enable by reversing the steps.


Hi,
Yes windows defender will have a fit 

Fully updated it's my main install not a oc install really ....385


----------



## ThrashZone

Jpmboy said:


> Well... you can disable all updates thru the group-policy editor:
> Computer Configuration > Administrative Templates > Windows Components > Windows Update. Then set the policy to disabled.
> This is not selective - it disabled all updates including antivirus. Re-enable by reversing the steps.
> 
> 
> 
> *what version of windows is that? 8*?


Hi,
Nope win-10's latest build 
I have win-7 also main driver.


----------



## djgar

Well, no problems with my OC with latest Windows and microcode. Must be luck ...


----------



## Kbird

djgar said:


> Well, no problems with my OC with latest Windows and microcode. Must be luck ...


No problem on the X99A-II with Bios 1801 at 4400 on a 5820K either , 

according to Samsung Magician and CrystalDisk6 there is a slight decrease on Random access read and writes though.
Doesn't look like ASSD Benchmark can be trusted anymore though it hasn't been updated in 18 months.

KB


----------



## xkm1948

Another Broadwell-E victim

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...ers-watch-out-for-Windows-10-KB4100347-update


----------



## ThrashZone

Kbird said:


> No problem on the X99A-II with Bios 1801 at 4400 on a 5820K either ,
> 
> according to Samsung Magician and CrystalDisk6 there is a slight decrease on Random access read and writes though.
> Doesn't look like ASSD Benchmark can be trusted anymore though it hasn't been updated in 18 months.
> 
> KB


Hi,
Yeah as ssd has always been a waste of existence
Run again it will probably never show the same readings twice


----------



## Bronson

WIn10 doesn't have a hide tool regarding updates nope?


----------



## Desolutional

Leemarvin said:


> WIn10 doesn't have a hide tool regarding updates nope?


Uninstall the update, then run this. It might not find it if your PC downloads the update too quickly, so you'll have to let it first install, then uninstall it, then immediately after without rebooting, use the troubleshooter to hide the update.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb...t-a-windows-update-from-reinstalling-in-windo


----------



## Bronson

Desolutional said:


> Uninstall the update, then run this. It might not find it if your PC downloads the update too quickly, so you'll have to let it first install, then uninstall it, then immediately after without rebooting, use the troubleshooter to hide the update.
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb...t-a-windows-update-from-reinstalling-in-windo


thanxs man!


----------



## ThrashZone

Leemarvin said:


> WIn10 doesn't have a hide tool regarding updates nope?


Hi,
There is this too can disable/ hide....
https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/windows_update_minitool.html


----------



## sblantipodi

I think that I am going to stay some other months with you since I will wait for Zen 2 
Is there something that my Haswell-E should warry about? What's about those dying processors?


----------



## KedarWolf

sblantipodi said:


> I think that I am going to stay some other months with you since I will wait for Zen 2
> Is there something that my Haswell-E should warry about? What's about those dying processors?


Voltages an Auto can be really high, in the purple and with a bug on certain boards into the red. Not a good idea to keep voltages on Auto.


----------



## Kbird

AsMedia have update their USB 3.1 Drivers to 1.16.54.1 if you want to try them they are available on the MS Catalog ( and other places I am sure eg Station Drivers), it's listed twice but both seem to be the same file.

https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=asmedia 1.16.54

WinRaid has them too

https://www.win-raid.com/t834f25-USB-Drivers-original-and-modded.html


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> I think that I am going to stay some other months with you since I will wait for Zen 2
> Is there something that my Haswell-E should warry about? What's about those dying processors?


Hi,
Newer bios ?
I'd set your system agent to +0.240 should put you at around 1.1v this one on newer bios hit a tad over 1.2v
And the cache max at 38 and offset mode of +0.175 puts it at 1.122v been using this forever no issues.

Couple pages back I posted my 4.6 voltages using cache at 40 with it's max at 1.18v works fine too just pushed it a tad more.
I believe the system agent was at 1.18v also with +0.290v

Everything else should be fine on auto or peg the vccio cpu & pch voltages at their default 1.05 makes no difference.


----------



## Bronson

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> There is this too can disable/ hide....
> https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/windows_update_minitool.html


Thanxs!




KedarWolf said:


> Voltages an Auto can be really high, in the purple and with a bug on certain boards into the red. Not a good idea to keep voltages on Auto.


Didn't know that, I'm running a Xeon with obviously no OC but yet with the Turbo hack. Should I do sthg in the BIOS regarding voltage?


----------



## Gripen90

I have an MSI X99S Gaming 7 (BIOS from 25th of may 2016) and a Core i7 [email protected] and it isn't affected by this update. 
However my main rig with MSI X99S Krait Edition (BIOS from 7th of july 2016) with a Core i7 [email protected] is affected by this update. Installing it and I'm down to 3.7GHz. I have blocked the windows update with the MS winupdate tool and the CPU is running 4.2GHz again.

/Update - updating to the latest BIOS didn't help. Still have the update uninstalled and blocked with -> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...t-a-windows-update-from-reinstalling-in-windo


----------



## Glottis

5820K, Asus X99-S 2101 BIOS, update installed. No issues with overlcock. Anyone figured out the pattern what triggers the issue on some systems but not others?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah it seems to be a broardwell-e thing atm
Don't worry next month might effect haswell-e too lol knowing MS keeps altering it
Instead of uninstalling and hiding the update try using inspectre to disable the spectre protection instead

https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm


----------



## djgar

Gripen90 said:


> I have an MSI X99S Gaming 7 (BIOS from 25th of may 2016) and a Core i7 [email protected] and it isn't affected by this update.
> However my main rig with MSI X99S Krait Edition (BIOS from 7th of july 2016) with a Core i7 [email protected] is affected by this update. Installing it and I'm down to 3.7GHz. I have blocked the windows update with the MS winupdate tool and the CPU is running 4.2GHz again.
> 
> /Update - updating to the latest BIOS didn't help. Still have the update uninstalled and blocked with -> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...t-a-windows-update-from-reinstalling-in-windo


This thread is for ASUS boards, you'd fare better on an MSI thread ...


----------



## Kbird

Not my Haswell e 5820K ......

but,

_ it's reported that KB4346084 resolves the issue. Several users report that uninstalling KB4100347 and installing KB4346084 restores the overclocked settings, though it's not clear if the former update actually needs uninstalled—the latter one is supposed to override it._




https://hothardware.com/news/intel-broadwell-e-overclocking-wrecked-by-windows-10-update


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ nice. where's our feakin rep system!!


----------



## Kbird

Jpmboy said:


> ^^ nice. where's our feakin rep system!!


The link above came up on my phone "feed" this morning so I figured I'd link others to it in case they had issues


Now I'm home I checked and strangely it looks like that KB is for all the 'Lake Processors looking at the M$ KB Page...not Broadwell :

https://support.microsoft.com/en-ca/...rocode-updates


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
That bites if broadwell-e was excluded :/
Wonder if anyone has tried just disabling spectre protection with grc instead of uninstalling the bad update ?


----------



## Gripen90

djgar said:


> This thread is for ASUS boards, you'd fare better on an MSI thread ...


I am fully aware of that. But I want to point out that it's not an Asus only problem. The KB4100347 update affects Broadwell-E users on any X99 manufacturer platform, and how it's resolved untill perhaps anonther update fixes it.


----------



## Jpmboy

if any of you x99 guys want to pitch in:


http://hwbot.org/competition/team_c..._x265_benchmark_-_4k__socket_2011_(not_2011-3)


----------



## ThrashZone

Gripen90 said:


> I am fully aware of that. But I want to point out that it's not an Asus only problem. The KB4100347 update affects Broadwell-E users on any X99 manufacturer platform, and how it's resolved untill perhaps anonther update fixes it.


Hi,
Have you tried inspectre to disable spectre protection to see if it helps at all ?
https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm


----------



## Kimir

Jpmboy said:


> if any of you x99 guys want to pitch in:
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/competition/team_c..._x265_benchmark_-_4k__socket_2011_(not_2011-3)


You mean x79 right, 2011-3 is x99 as far as I remember. 
I can probably run that, my 4930k still going strong at 4.8 daily.


----------



## Jpmboy

oops - you are right! x79. Yeah, you can see the 4930K subs. Plx help! I know, right? The IB-E was a really solid generation of chips (and still have an excellent IPC)
(* I was confused - also posting for help with 3DMK11 Extreme - unlimited, 2 card, DDR4).


----------



## Gripen90

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Have you tried inspectre to disable spectre protection to see if it helps at all ?
> https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm



I haven't tried it yet. But should the kb4100347 update be an integral part of the new Windows 10 october update, I will give it a shot to see if that will disable it.


----------



## ThrashZone

Gripen90 said:


> I haven't tried it yet. But should the kb4100347 update be an integral part of the new Windows 10 october update, I will give it a shot to see if that will disable it.


Hi,
Getting rid of any update from win-10 is a pain so yeah try just disabling spectre first 
Otherwise the easiest is to use updates mini tool to remove and hide it.
https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/windows_update_minitool.html


----------



## djgar

I've had no problems with my overclocking in my Strix Gaming with the latest beta BIOS and I have been adding every Windows update when it comes out. Maybe I'm lucky.


----------



## ThrashZone

djgar said:


> I've had no problems with my overclocking in my Strix Gaming with the latest beta BIOS and I have been adding every Windows update when it comes out. Maybe I'm lucky.


Hi,
Some I've read have said the new microcode update only shows up if one manually searches for updates 
I installed it manually personally just to see what it would do.


----------



## djgar

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Some I've read have said the new microcode update only shows up if one manually searches for updates
> I installed it manually personally just to see what it would do.


I did mine with the Windows Update. The only one I did manually was the current one, which wasn't showing up.


----------



## ThrashZone

djgar said:


> I did mine with the Windows Update. The only one I did manually was the current one, which wasn't showing up.


Hi,
Yeah this one doesn't show up for everyone either
KB4458469 supposed to bring the build up to 17134.319, but now shows OS build 17134.320
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4458469/windows-10-update-kb4458469


----------



## djgar

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah this one doesn't show up for everyone either
> KB4458469 supposed to bring the build up to 17134.319, but now shows OS build 17134.320
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4458469/windows-10-update-kb4458469


Mine shows 17134.319 in System / About.


----------



## ThrashZone

djgar said:


> Mine shows 17134.319 in System / About.


Hi,
Restored a system image and let it update
Shows 17134.320
I believe MS pulled the update and released it again.


----------



## djgar

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Restored a system image and let it update
> Shows 17134.320
> I believe MS pulled the update and released it again.


I'll check that out. Thanks for the tip :thumb:


----------



## djgar

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Restored a system image and let it update
> Shows 17134.320
> I believe MS pulled the update and released it again.


I'll be hanged. I just did a check for updates and it's downloading the newer version (I assume) .


----------



## djgar

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Restored a system image and let it update
> Shows 17134.320
> I believe MS pulled the update and released it again.





djgar said:


> I'll be hanged. I just did a check for updates and it's downloading the newer version (I assume) .


Sure enough, 17134.320 :thumb:


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah that update was a huge laundry list lol no telling what was borked by the first release


----------



## xkm1948

Mine is 17134.286. Maybe because I blocked all the new updates?


----------



## KCDC

Hey all, long time no speak! I just finished a rebuild and updated to the 1902 BIOS. I put all settings back to where they were, but it seems as if I'm missing a setting or missed info on this 1902 BIOS.


6900k, did a small OC to 4ghz to all cores, but only my preferred core runs at 4ghz, the rest locked at 3.7ghz, power plan is at high performance. Used both sync all cores and "by core" seperately 



Pretty sure it's been brought up and I'm late to the game, but is there something I'm missing with this new BIOS or am I forgetting a setting? It's been over a year since I've had to redo my BIOS settings and TIA for any quick help before I start digging. 



Everything in my SIG RIG is still current


----------



## Kbird

Possibly the Windows Update issue with Overclocking being broken for some?

https://hothardware.com/news/intel-broadwell-e-overclocking-wrecked-by-windows-10-update


----------



## inedenimadam

Kbird said:


> Possibly the Windows Update issue with Overclocking being broken for some?
> 
> https://hothardware.com/news/intel-broadwell-e-overclocking-wrecked-by-windows-10-update



Yes, the last couple pages are riddled with it. I just have the update uninstalled. If a fix doesn't come down the pipe, then we will have to hide it via 3rd party as well.


----------



## KCDC

Kbird said:


> Possibly the Windows Update issue with Overclocking being broken for some?
> 
> https://hothardware.com/news/intel-broadwell-e-overclocking-wrecked-by-windows-10-update





inedenimadam said:


> Yes, the last couple pages are riddled with it. I just have the update uninstalled. If a fix doesn't come down the pipe, then we will have to hide it via 3rd party as well.





I had a feeling it was something recent that came up, so thanks for letting me know. Thanks M$ for yet another broken update.


----------



## Jpmboy

something strange with that update, my R5E-10/6950X has been on bios 1003 since it came out, Win10 1803;17134.285 and that KB has not shown up...?


----------



## xkm1948

Windows 10 October 2018 update seems to have that stupid "Intel Patch" baked in. DO NOT update to the latest Windows 10 build until they fix this. That is 1809 build I am talking about


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yep baked into 1809 
Just clean installed 1809 and looked at inpectre and sure enough this time MS added the protection 
Still don't have any issues with it I'll just do as I always do and disable both meltdown and spactre when I want too.

Not done on x299 yet.



Jpmboy said:


> something strange with that update, my R5E-10/6950X has been on bios 1003 since it came out, Win10 1803;17134.285 and that KB has not shown up...?


Him
Might make sure your update settings are set to targeted and you haven't delayed either options for builds.
Manually check is about all I've read to get it with the above settings set to 0-days.


----------



## Jpmboy

Updates not paused or delayed on that rig (tho I may change the group-policy for updates now!). 1803 is working just fine under it's work load... so why update?


----------



## Vlada011

All of this is reason because I stay on X99 until something rapidly not change on IT market. 
First stop of reports of Meltdown and Spectre and fixed silicon, second new socket, new core, new RAM.

I can't lose nerves waiting on 4 years old platform, fighting with updates every week, hidding updates, installing patches without my decision, resolving problems as on brand new platform... I easy save money for new premium platform for 12-18 months, new GPU in mean time.
Some GTX1080Ti I saw price dropped to 500-550 euro....NVIDIA will not robbed me any more, 760 euro paid 2014 for full premium, not crippled GK110 I still use will probably stayed recorded price I paid for GeForce.


----------



## ThrashZone

Jpmboy said:


> Updates not paused or delayed on that rig (tho I may change the group-policy for updates now!). 1803 is working just fine under it's work load... so why update?


Hi,
I switch between 1709 and 1803 for a while 
1809 will just be a third switch lol just for kicks really to see if any improvements.

I just used the media creation tool for the 1809 iso burned it to dvd so I didn't check for the actual 1809 update

As far as the kb... that killed broadwell-e oc's I manually installed it in 1803 again just for kicks it was pulled and released again possibly it was pulled again no telling


----------



## Vlada011

I install that 1809 update, X99 platform, RVE10-i7-5820K OC to 4.5GHz.
I mean I didn't install him, I asked Windows is it avaialble some update and he start to install on his own decision.


----------



## loopy750

Supposedly KB4346084 supersedes KB4100347 and overclocking works again. Does this mean Windows 1809 uses or can use KB4100347 and therefore overclocking will work?


----------



## ThrashZone

loopy750 said:


> Supposedly KB4346084 supersedes KB4100347 and overclocking works again. Does this mean Windows 1809 uses or can use KB4100347 and therefore overclocking will work?


Hi,
Have to also check with the broadwell-e thread since that I've read are the only ones effected.


----------



## Desolutional

loopy750 said:


> Supposedly KB4346084 supersedes KB4100347 and overclocking works again. Does this mean Windows 1809 uses or can use KB4100347 and therefore overclocking will work?


No, at least on ASUS boards, 1809 blocks overclocking. No option to install updates manually (and I wouldn't try overwriting the mcupdate DLL either, either keep it or delete it, never downgrade it). Deleting the mcupdate will also allow overclocking (*make a copy first*), but make sure you're on the latest beta BIOS from ASUS which has the fixes against Spectre V1 in; this new microcode attempts to block Spectre V2 and messes about with ASUS boards.

This only applies to Broadwell-E, Haswell-E seems fine for now.


----------



## loopy750

Desolutional said:


> No, at least on ASUS boards, 1809 blocks overclocking. No option to install updates manually (and I wouldn't try overwriting the mcupdate DLL either, either keep it or delete it, never downgrade it). Deleting the mcupdate will also allow overclocking (*make a copy first*), but make sure you're on the latest beta BIOS from ASUS which has the fixes against Spectre V1 in; this new microcode attempts to block Spectre V2 and messes about with ASUS boards.
> 
> This only applies to Broadwell-E, Haswell-E seems fine for now.


Thanks, I actually just did all that before I read this. I'm on 1809 now with the DLL renamed, and overclocking is back. Obviously we don't know the potential risks associated with doing this, but I would assume worst case scenario I'll just have to rename the file back to .DLL. Let's hope that's never required.


----------



## Bronson

Hi people I need advice. I'm right now weighting the possibility of selling my RIG and move to a mini itx form factor.

More than probably sthg like: i7 8700k or Ryzen 2700X, a mini itx mobo and a Define Nano case, while keeping the rest of my configuration (the one in my signature).

So my doubts are the following ones: 

- I've bought a Corsair SF600, because at the beggining the case was going to be smaller, but now with my Fractal Nano I can even put an ATX PSU. Yet I've already have it, with the addition of a Silverstone adaptor bracket to use with ATX cases. So I'm planning to use it and selling my actual Seasonic 850W Gold. I've read multiple times that it can handle the rig that I'm planning to build, but is it really? and in the case I decline to move to the itx factor, is it risky to use the new Corsair SF600 with my actual X99 rig?

Thanxs in advance!


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Everything i've read has said amd sucks up the voltage and so does 1080ti 
You'd be cutting way to close imho 
Keep the 850 man whaz'sup 

That asus 1080ti would look nice with the XOC vbios on it but that will soak up 400w easily :wheee:


----------



## Bronson

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Everything i've read has said amd sucks up the voltage and so does 1080ti
> You'd be cutting way to close imho
> Keep the 850 man whaz'sup
> 
> That asus 1080ti would look nice with the XOC vbios on it but that will soak up 400w easily :wheee:


really? fvck, the thing is that I've already bought the Corsair...I really thought that I could do it.


----------



## Vlada011

Hello my dear ASUS X99 owners.
Maybe someone of you gently persons know how to check ASMedia USB 3.1 Firmware on RVE10.
I was always curios to see Firmware version on my board but I don't know how.

I don't want to update for now nothing, only to check and write Firmware I have and available models.
RVE10 probably have ASM1142 USB3.1 Host Controller.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Not sure about firmware but the driver info can be seen in device manager all the way at the bottom expand that section and controller right click and properties.


----------



## Vlada011

I know for driver but I would like to know and my Firmware.


----------



## Jpmboy

Desolutional said:


> No, at least on ASUS boards, 1809 blocks overclocking. No option to install updates manually (and I wouldn't try overwriting the mcupdate DLL either, either keep it or delete it, never downgrade it). Deleting the mcupdate will also allow overclocking (*make a copy first*), but make sure you're on the latest beta BIOS from ASUS which has the fixes against Spectre V1 in; this new microcode attempts to block Spectre V2 and messes about with ASUS boards.
> 
> This only applies to Broadwell-E, Haswell-E seems fine for now.



https://gizmodo.com/microsoft-delays-latest-version-of-windows-10-after-rep-1829574177
Ouch!

only one machine here has been updated to 1809 (Giga x299 G9) and didn't loose any files. All others have major updates disabled via group policy.


----------



## Desolutional

Jpmboy said:


> https://gizmodo.com/microsoft-delays-latest-version-of-windows-10-after-rep-1829574177
> Ouch!
> 
> only one machine here has been updated to 1809 (Giga x299 G9) and didn't loose any files. All others have major updates disabled via group policy.


Good thing we *all* make regular backups then, isn't it?


----------



## ThrashZone

Vlada011 said:


> I know for driver but I would like to know and my Firmware.


Hi,
I have no idea of what you're referring to as "firmware"


----------



## Kimir

This kind of firmware are embedded in the bios afaik.


----------



## xkm1948

Kimir said:


> This kind of firmware are embedded in the bios afaik.



I updated mine. The latest version can be found on Station Driver for Asmedia 1142 controller. You do get a bit better performance with USB 3.1 peripherals.

The latest firmware version is 150707_30_02_10 It is dated October 2017


----------



## inedenimadam

MSI X-99 users are reporting updating their bios has solved the recent broadwell-E/windows update overclocking issue. 



Am I really stuck on a Beta BIOS from April? Can we get someone from ASUS to look into this?


----------



## ThrashZone

inedenimadam said:


> Am I really stuck on a Beta BIOS from April? Can we get someone from ASUS to look into this?


Hi,
Looks like the case 
It took asus 6 months to release the April beta bios for the first round of holes forget about the 2nd/3rd/... holes already reported after that.
Only real hope is is MS fixes the crappy update that caused the oc issue, which the update was pulled and released again once already just like 1809 was pulled too.


----------



## djgar

inedenimadam said:


> MSI X-99 users are reporting updating their bios has solved the recent broadwell-E/windows update overclocking issue.
> 
> Am I really stuck on a Beta BIOS from April? Can we get someone from ASUS to look into this?


That's one way to force us to upgrade to a new board ...


----------



## Desolutional

djgar said:


> That's one way to force us to upgrade to a new board ...


Or cause users to lose faith in ASUS and move to another OEM, that's the beauty of competition - it forces companies to stop being lazy.


----------



## djgar

Desolutional said:


> Or cause users to lose faith in ASUS and move to another OEM, that's the beauty of competition - it forces companies to stop being lazy.


Indeed - by new board, I mean ANY manufacturer's new board


----------



## KCDC

After my latest rebuild, which included upgrading to the ASUS 1902 beta BIOS, and the "fix" to allow OCing on the Windows October update, I am noticing my CPU is running warmer than it used to at idle or normal usage, as well as being about 10-15C hotter on load. I was able to keep it close to 60C on load and now it will go as high as 78-80C. Idle used to be in the mid 20s and now it's more in the 30s. 

I know this stuff has been the hot topic lately, so I'm wondering if these higher temps are a result of the microcode updates? I've found info on the updates breaking overclocks, but nothing specific to higher temps, or maybe I'm googling poorly this morning. Trying to rule this out before I investigate my monoblock, redo BIOS, or something else going on like CPU degradation, I have the intel tuner plan. My GPUs are not experiencing the temp differences.


----------



## inedenimadam

Desolutional said:


> Or cause users to lose faith in ASUS and move to another OEM, that's the beauty of competition - it forces companies to stop being lazy.



I think I am going back to ASRock for a while. I loved my z77 ext4 for what I paid for it. Not super pleased with the X99-A, considering what I paid for it.


----------



## xkm1948

KCDC said:


> After my latest rebuild, which included upgrading to the ASUS 1902 beta BIOS, and the "fix" to allow OCing on the Windows October update, I am noticing my CPU is running warmer than it used to at idle or normal usage, as well as being about 10-15C hotter on load. I was able to keep it close to 60C on load and now it will go as high as 78-80C. Idle used to be in the mid 20s and now it's more in the 30s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this stuff has been the hot topic lately, so I'm wondering if these higher temps are a result of the microcode updates? I've found info on the updates breaking overclocks, but nothing specific to higher temps, or maybe I'm googling poorly this morning. Trying to rule this out before I investigate my monoblock, redo BIOS, or something else going on like CPU degradation, I have the intel tuner plan. My GPUs are not experiencing the temp differences.





More like the new BIOS have higher auto voltage. Check your VCCIO and VCCSA and see if they are higher, assuming you use auto voltage


----------



## djgar

KCDC said:


> After my latest rebuild, which included upgrading to the ASUS 1902 beta BIOS, and the "fix" to allow OCing on the Windows October update, I am noticing my CPU is running warmer than it used to at idle or normal usage, as well as being about 10-15C hotter on load. I was able to keep it close to 60C on load and now it will go as high as 78-80C. Idle used to be in the mid 20s and now it's more in the 30s.
> 
> I know this stuff has been the hot topic lately, so I'm wondering if these higher temps are a result of the microcode updates? I've found info on the updates breaking overclocks, but nothing specific to higher temps, or maybe I'm googling poorly this morning. Trying to rule this out before I investigate my monoblock, redo BIOS, or something else going on like CPU degradation, I have the intel tuner plan. My GPUs are not experiencing the temp differences.


Which fix are you referring to? Avoiding the xxx347 microcode update?


----------



## KCDC

xkm1948 said:


> More like the new BIOS have higher auto voltage. Check your VCCIO and VCCSA and see if they are higher, assuming you use auto voltage



I'll check those settings. I may have forgotten to set them manually. I did in the past, but I think I forgot this time. This may be the culprit. Thanks!




djgar said:


> Which fix are you referring to? Avoiding the xxx347 microcode update?



Correct, the deleting or renaming of the mcupdate from system32. Don't remember the exact filename, it's in the BWE thread. I backed mine up after deletion.


EDIT: looks as if I did already make those settings. VCCIO 1.05 and VCCSA +0.1 for a reading of .992v within windows. Must be somerthing in my loop, then.


----------



## djgar

KCDC said:


> Correct, the deleting or renaming of the mcupdate from system32. Don't remember the exact filename, it's in the BWE thread. I backed mine up after deletion.


Thanks for the folder name. I found AuthenticAMD and AuthenticIntel versions, I went with the Intel, removed and saved. Let's see what happens .


----------



## KCDC

djgar said:


> Thanks for the folder name. I found AuthenticAMD and AuthenticIntel versions, I went with the Intel, removed and saved. Let's see what happens .



Sure thing. 



I can't get a stable OC past 4.2 anymore when before I could hold 4.4. I'm about done with this CPU and may take advantage of my tuner plan warranty.


----------



## djgar

djgar said:


> Thanks for the folder name. I found AuthenticAMD and AuthenticIntel versions, I went with the Intel, removed and saved. Let's see what happens .





KCDC said:


> Sure thing.


It worked like a charm. So I upgraded to 1809 with the ISO from the MCT, and it also worked like a charm. Wonder what I'm letting in .


----------



## djgar

OK, I checked and the SpeculationControl settings using PowerShell are the same with and without the mcupdate.dll, but without it I get my overclocking.


----------



## Bronson

Hi people, I know is silly what I'm proposing, but how much would be my RAM perfomance be deteriorated (in real USE , no benchs) if I use two sticks of 16GB in dual instead of quad channel?...is sthg that I might need to do to make some bucks


----------



## inedenimadam

djgar said:


> OK, I checked and the SpeculationControl settings using PowerShell are the same with and without the mcupdate.dll, but without it I get my overclocking.



you updated to 1809, deleted mcupdate.dll and kept overclocking? this is good news, ive been holding off on updating until i had a clear path to retain my overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Leemarvin said:


> Hi people, I know is silly what I'm proposing, but how much would be my RAM perfomance be deteriorated (in real USE , no benchs) if I use two sticks of 16GB in dual instead of quad channel?...is sthg that I might need to do to make some bucks


none at the same frequencies. Basically, in day-to-day use you would not feel a difference even running at SPD. Sure anyone can measure a difference, but feel is not gonna be different.


----------



## djgar

inedenimadam said:


> you updated to 1809, deleted mcupdate.dll and kept overclocking? this is good news, ive been holding off on updating until i had a clear path to retain my overclock.


It's mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll in the System32 folder. I saved a copy but haven't needed it so far. Reboot after removing and see the OC back :thumb:


----------



## KedarWolf

djgar said:


> It's mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll in the System32 folder. I saved a copy but haven't needed it so far. Reboot after removing and see the OC back :thumb:


On my Z370 MB got BSODs after deleting, they went away after I restored it. :/


----------



## djgar

KedarWolf said:


> On my Z370 MB got BSODs after deleting, they went away after I restored it. :/


Different CPU and board. IIRC my CPU was not involved in that update.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Wonder if asus will fix this broadwell-e issue 
If they do will it then affect haswell-e


----------



## oldAMDnew2Intel

*ASUS X99-E WS USB 3 Header Problem*

Hi Everyone,

For three (3) X99-E WS/USB3.0 mobos, I've had issues with one of the USB 3 header housing's coming totally off the board. In one instance, I was able to put the header housing back on, but RMA'ed it just to be safe. But this time, the header casing not only came off the board but it is also stuck in my 3.0 case I/O cable to the point I had to order the last one on Amazon; I have a CaseLabs Merlin (SM8). The question is: has anyone else had this problem? Need to know if it's the board or do I have a heating problem.

Oh, and no, I do not have superhuman strength in my hands, to the contrary.


----------



## xkm1948

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wonder if asus will fix this broadwell-e issue
> If they do will it then affect haswell-e


ASUS is probably gonna do nothing. Depends on how many holes Intel needs to patch, HWE overclocking may also be borked in the future.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I don't depend on win-10 for anything really anyway win-7 rules linux after that looking like


----------



## Kbird

Vlada011 said:


> I know for driver but I would like to know and my Firmware.


You could try Chip Genius from Station Drivers

https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...ory&Itemid=352&func=startdown&id=3632&lang=fr

OR 

AsMedia MPTool (Password is Asmedia)

https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...ository&Itemid=352&func=select&id=589&lang=fr


plenty of Firmwares there too if it is a 1142

https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...ository&Itemid=352&func=select&id=460&lang=fr


----------



## Bronson

Do you think this RAM will work in my x99 deluxe?:


https://www.itcreations.com/view_product.asp?product_id=85388


----------



## Kimir

That's ECC memory and LRDIMM, the x99 deluxe isn't a pro grade board and Asus specs says it only support Non-ECC memory modules. I'm inclined to say it shouldn't work.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ this.


----------



## Bronson

Kimir said:


> That's ECC memory and LRDIMM, the x99 deluxe isn't a pro grade board and Asus specs says it only support Non-ECC memory modules. I'm inclined to say it shouldn't work.





Jpmboy said:


> ^^ this.


Yeap I thought so, but I had the feeling that some youtuber tried once sthg similar, obviously de ECC functionality wasn't there, but they still work...but I coudln't find it...obviously with a Xeon as CPU...but I guess my (lack) of memory is playing tricks


----------



## patryk

Hi
For the bus speed 100
Ram will work at 3000 or 3200?


----------



## Jpmboy

Leemarvin said:


> Yeap I thought so, but I had the feeling that some youtuber tried once sthg similar, obviously de ECC functionality wasn't there, but they still work...but I coudln't find it...obviously with a Xeon as CPU...but I guess my (lack) of* memory is playing tricks*


ram does that ALL THE TIME. 


patryk said:


> Hi
> For the bus speed 100
> Ram will work at 3000 or 3200?


depends on the ram sticks.  The available ram frequencies are shown in the drop-down list (leave the ram divider setting on auto). Not sure about your MSi board tho...


----------



## patryk

Jpmboy said:


> ram does that ALL THE TIME.
> 
> depends on the ram sticks.  The available ram frequencies are shown in the drop-down list (leave the ram divider setting on auto). Not sure about your MSi board tho...





I want buy RAM I just do not know at what speed


----------



## Streetdragon

3200 CL14 is the sweet spot if your IMC will work with it.

By the way: Asus TurboV Core. is it working for the Rampage V Extreme? Would be nice to play with the clocks while in windows^^


----------



## Bronson

Jpmboy said:


> ram does that ALL THE TIME.


hahahah so fvcking true!


----------



## Bronson

I've been navigating Ebay and I've found some Xeons that were labeled "second hand" but others are labeled as "restored", what does restored imply???


----------



## zoomcopter

*Please lhelp-- Software conflicts with my ASUS x-99, possibly in need of an update?*

Someone told me I should post my questions re: ASUS x 99 motherboards here, so going to let fly. I have an x-99 with an i-7 and one of the new Titans that cot $3k at tie of purchase. At the time, decided to remake the entire build so bought a $750 ASUS board, which turned out to have come with one of the RAM holders "chewed in." sent it back to ASUS headquarters, was essentially told to go to h-ll, you MUST have done this yourself "But i literally just opened the box and here are the tie stamps to prove it." No. They end it back, into the trash it goes.

OK, so that was one bad experience. Buy a second one, this time I hire a grad student from Columbia to put it together. Grad student opes it along with the i-9, tries to put it all together tells me that several of the pins on the $750 ASUS (ANOTHER Rampage VI, also from Amazon). Also broken. Send back to Amazon, who psass the bak to ASUS, who say it's not their fault, and back and forth for 50 days, no one takes reosponsibility until-- the lesson learned? use a company like Puget, since they have to test it and make SURE it's working before it leaves, even wit the extra 40% they're going to charge, still better. 

So anyway, here I am with my Puget-built system with the 1-7, the new Titan I bought and added (without a problem), and one day I wake up, turn it on, and it loads straight to Bios. I am given the choice to update the Bios from the net (which I think should be fine since I have a direct connection to modem) or from outside via a small drive I guess. Well, the first option, modem, does not seem to be working. I have a book I'm reading about Bios ("Breaking Through the Bios Barrier: The Definitive Bios Optimization Guide for PCs), but it from early 00s so not sure if it 's current. 

An anon was nice enough to give me a quick summary of how to do it with a thumb drive via PM, but I'm not sure that can work for me since the only working computer I hav right now is a Mac (though so long as I formatted it properly, maybe it would work. IF anyone has any advice (as far as books to read or DIY vids to watch) so I know how to do this, would be incredibly grateful to anyone who can help. I know this is a DIY sort of site, but as per my experience (and I'm not a random idiot BTW, had a `77 out of 180 on the LSAT, the Law School Entrance Exam) DO NOT waste your money trying to put together an expensive rich yourself. Start with something like Raspberry Pi and SLOWLY work way up, lest you risk just losing A LOT of money. Best Wishes to all. Any help appreciated. (pic of of my head of stuff as I try to work through it, before discovering that the ASUS $750 board has come with factory damage and which ASUS refused t replaced, resulting in me switching to "Gigabyte" for my ongoing project of building a new Rig, but still have an Asus 99 for the one I'm just trying to get the software straightened out to maintain..._


----------



## zoomcopter

Addendum- If I take a pic of what my Bios currently looks like with my Samsung phone phone (sc&ew apple), might anyone here who knows ASUS Bios really well be able to possibly tell me more that is going on and how I might go about remedying it?


----------



## Jpmboy

well, that's quite the mess in those pictures. Where's the assembled system? Since the system is Puget built, have you contacted them?
yes, you can flash the bios from any USB stick... you do not even have to have the cpu in the socket. But before flashing, it seems more likely that the system has simply lost the boot order and can;t find a boot drive. Plug everything back in, switch the PSU on, do nothing else but press the clrcmos button on the back IO panel. Now start the system and then when promoted pres the F1 key to enter bios. Navigate to the Boot menu and make sure that the drive with the OS is listed. If not, check the HDD boot order menu and set it as first. Then do the same on the previous menu. press F10 to save and exit. it should boot into windows. If not, it is likely that your boot drive is bad.


btw - in your picture you show a x299 Rampage VI box. NOt x99 Rampage V Edxtreme.


----------



## Desolutional

This is why I buy everything from Amazon, even if it is a little more expensive. No messing around with manufacturers and their shady little tricks.


----------



## Vlada011

Listening guys who complain on ASUS, Americans I have two things on mind... First maybe you don't know to deal with RMA and your money because some computer company could screw me once, even I who live in **** whole and Western Balkan have institutions and laws for protection customers who react on such things and store need to replace that with own money and later will think did he want to sell some products from some brands.

Other idea is that ASUS joke with Americans because they see how much money you spend and they look on all of you as milk cow.
If 750$ motherboards are out of stock for 2 days that give them warranty that could do such things to customers and like every Asian company try to make fortune in America.

You probably have some laws in America to protect your customers right. 
I give you warranty in Serbia I don't know person who would bought second motherboard before get full refund for first one and they would not gave up even if they need to go up to court.
But probably because you earn one motherboard for week and we for 2-3 months people react different and companies who sell them hardware react different.

I only could say this is terrible picture, looking 1500$ worth motherboards and their boxes on floor and guy who complain and can't do nothing to build own computer... and someone who profit 1000$ on 2 fault things in 2018 is sad... It's even more sad that happen in democracy.
Later complain and blame Globalism and illuminati and evil corporations, but if I see good Asian corporations make fool from you, not corporations and governments you blame.

If you can't force Asian and Chinese companies to treat you as Apple in USA for own money then you don't deserve status as America enjoy today.
I believe it's enough to say that on court and judge will make decision against any company who treat customers like that, special now.


----------



## Nastya

If the "C-States" option in the BIOS is set to Auto - what exact states are applied? As in, what are the Auto Package C State Limit and the switches for C3 and C6 report set to?


----------



## ThrashZone

AndiWandi said:


> If the "C-States" option in the BIOS is set to Auto - what exact states are applied? As in, what are the Auto Package C State Limit and the switches for C3 and C6 report set to?


Hi,
Install hwinfo free and see
It should show all the info I believe 
This does not count for what power options are set too in the os balanced or performance power plans.


----------



## Jpmboy

AndiWandi said:


> If the "C-States" option in the BIOS is set to Auto - what exact states are applied? As in, what are the Auto Package C State Limit and the switches for C3 and C6 report set to?


clrcmos, then enter bios, and change Auto to Enabled and you will see. Package States also depends on other Power saving settings in Bios and sleep states in windows 10.


----------



## Nastya

Jpmboy said:


> clrcmos, then enter bios, and change Auto to Enabled and you will see. Package States also depends on other Power saving settings in Bios and sleep states in windows 10.


Cool, so does that mean whenever you put a setting from Auto to Enabled it will show what was set on Auto?


----------



## Jpmboy

AndiWandi said:


> Cool, so does that mean whenever you put a setting from Auto to Enabled it will show what was set on Auto?


this one will. Some others do also


----------



## oliluis

Hi all
Has anyone been able to install and use an nvme 970 evo on a X99-A motherboard using windows 8.1 64bit as an OS drive?

Any steps on how to do this would be great, please note I am also trying to use system image backup to recover, I don't really want to have to redo windows and all the apps.

please note I am NOT using x99-A II or x99-a usb 3.1.

I tried several things but none worked.
After installing the nvme drive, I when to the BIOS and set the PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices to UEFI driver first
X99-A BIOS change:
1. Press F2 or DEL
3. Press F7 - to Enter Advance Mode
4. click on boot section
5. look for CSM (Compatibility Support Module)
6. Boot from PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices --- change from Legacy only -> UEFI driver first
7. Save and reset

I am able to see the drive under bootable devices and set the boot priority.

I am also using a system image backup to re-image the drive
my OS is currently on an evo 840 pro.

whenever I do all these steps I get an error after a bit saying no bootable device found.
(My BIOS version is 3402)

Then I decided to upgrade my BIOS to 3902. and tried to redo the recovery into my new NVME.
No luck, same result

then I tried going back to my old 840 pro SSD - no luck the OS would not load and get a different error saying one of the windows files was missing.

I also tried to re-image the old evo 840 using the system image and I could not do it some error while trying to recover.

then I when into the install and delete all partitions on evo 840 drive, still no luck.

at the end I had to downgrade to BIOS 3402 and re-image my old OS drive just to get it back to how it originally was.
set the BIOS setting PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices --- back to Legacy only



SOLUTION:
keep in mind this is a very specific used case
I am not using any Overclocking 
trying to use the 970 Evo to replace 840 evo pro without re-installing windows 8.1 OS
NO NEED to update BIOS, I have BIOS 3402
NO NEED to make any changes to the BIOS


1. Power down the PC
2. Install 970 Evo
-- Note at this point I have both the 840 Pro and 970 Evo connected.
3. Power up PC 
4. go to my-PC right click on it and choose manage
or control Panel - Administrative tools - computer management
5. click on Device Manager
6. click on disk drives
NOTE you should see both the 840 pro and 970 in this list
7. click on storage - disk Management
NOTE you should also see the 840 pro and 970 in the list of drives

If you can see both drives you are doing good.

8. DO NOT Install the Samsung ssd driver.
download the Samsung Data Migration software ( I downloaded the English version)
9. Install the Samsung Data Migration software 
10. clone the c:drive (840 pro as the source) to the 970 Evo
when successful close, DO NOT shutdown or restart PC
11. shutdown PC from start - menu
12. Unplug the 840 pro both cables, data and power.
13. restart PC
the PC should go back to windows.

side cleanup.
notice that recovery backup when installing new MS patches was erroring out
1. click My-PC right click on Properties - system Protection 
2. If you see one of the list c: (missing) highlight it and click on Configure
3. click on delete
4. click on Ok to go back to the main system protection screen
5. highlight the one that says Local disk (C: ) (system)
6. click on configure
7. click on turn on system protection
8. click apply 
9. click OK

DONE

NOTE: I Didn't have to go into the BIOS to change anything


History of what didn't work:
1. tried OS image recovery into my 970 evo -- result blue screen
2. try setting Boot from PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices --- change from Legacy only -> UEFI driver first -- blue screen
3. tried to upgrade BIOS to the latest --- machine didn't like this at all
4a. downgrade BIOS back to 3402 and reset BIOS setting PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices to legacy - 
4b. uninstall 970 evo
4c. reboot using my old 840. -- somehow the OS got corrupted
4d. had to OS image recovery onto my 840 Pro. --- machine is back

I hope this helps someone.....


----------



## TK421

Have a X99 deluxe (1st ver).


Will an inline headset (with mic) that only has 1 3.5mm jack work? If so which 3.5mm jack should be used? Or do I need to buy a splitter?




Thanks in advance.


----------



## Desolutional

TK421 said:


> Have a X99 deluxe (1st ver).
> 
> 
> Will an inline headset (with mic) that only has 1 3.5mm jack work? If so which 3.5mm jack should be used? Or do I need to buy a splitter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It'll work fine for audio. The headphone socket only outputs audio, you'll have to split the inline headset into headphone and mic if you want to use the mic.


----------



## TK421

Desolutional said:


> It'll work fine for audio. The headphone socket only outputs audio, you'll have to split the inline headset into headphone and mic if you want to use the mic.



Ok I get splitter cable then, thanks.


----------



## Ally1987

I have a X99-a motherboard and Im planing on upgrade my ram. My current ram is 4x8 Ballistix Sport 16GB 2400 MHz, and I want to upgrade to Ballistix Elite DDR4 16GB 3466MHz (maybe 34gb). But what will give me the best perfomance between 2 sticks or 4 sticks?


----------



## Jpmboy

Ally1987 said:


> I have a X99-a motherboard and Im planing on upgrade my ram. My current ram is 4x8 Ballistix Sport 16GB 2400 MHz, and I want to upgrade to Ballistix Elite DDR4 16GB 3466MHz (maybe 34gb). But what will give me the best perfomance between 2 sticks or 4 sticks?


 I'd go wth 4x 8GB sticks. But you know, x99 is not gonna benefit from 3466 ram. find a good 3200c14 kit and you'd be better off.
Check the boards QVL for tested ram


----------



## Ally1987

Jpmboy said:


> I'd go wth 4x 8GB sticks. But you know, x99 is not gonna benefit from 3466 ram. find a good 3200c14 kit and you'd be better off.
> Check the boards QVL for tested ram


Is there much difference between cl 14 and cl 16?


----------



## Jpmboy

Ally1987 said:


> Is there much difference between cl 14 and cl 16?


yes. the c14s are much, much better.


----------



## ThrashZone

Ally1987 said:


> Is there much difference between cl 14 and cl 16?


Hi,
Use this and it doesn't really matter that much it's more about timings and frequency than anything else,

https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
is it possible to WOL under S5 state using Windows 10?

It seems that I can only do WOL from S3 and S4 but not S5.


----------



## sblantipodi

is there anyone who knows why 1 time on 5 when I wake up my X99 Deluxe from S3 the screen remains black and I need to reboot to get the PC working?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I don't use any hibernation stuff personally 
Only turn off display after a couple hours..

Sounds like maybe a memory issue with hybrid sleep or hibernation in general.


----------



## djgar

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I don't use any hibernation stuff personally
> Only turn off display after a couple hours..
> 
> Sounds like maybe a memory issue with hybrid sleep or hibernation in general.


I hibernate daily with no problems.


----------



## ThrashZone

djgar said:


> I hibernate daily with no problems.


Hi,
Yeah I just find no use in having a large hyper file frankly wasting space on my ssd's


----------



## djgar

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I just find no use in having a large hyper file frankly wasting space on my ssd's


I've got plenty of space so it doesn't bother me, and I don't have to set up my desktop every time


----------



## sblantipodi

djgar said:


> I've got plenty of space so it doesn't bother me, and I don't have to set up my desktop every time


never had this problem without hibernation or sleep, never, so can it be a memory issue?

I need it because in this period I need Wake On Lan and this is a real problem since when the PC freeze it eliminate the benefit of WOL


----------



## Desolutional

sblantipodi said:


> is there anyone who knows why 1 time on 5 when I wake up my X99 Deluxe from S3 the screen remains black and I need to reboot to get the PC working?


RAM issue, usually tREFI or tRFC.


----------



## sblantipodi

Desolutional said:


> RAM issue, usually tREFI or tRFC.


thanks for the answer deso...
the strange thing is that without Hibernation or Sleep I never have this problem.
it still happen only when in hiberantion or sleep.

can it be a problem of uncore too?


----------



## Desolutional

sblantipodi said:


> thanks for the answer deso...
> the strange thing is that without Hibernation or Sleep I never have this problem.
> it still happen only when in hiberantion or sleep.
> 
> can it be a problem of uncore too?


Hibernation shouldn't cause the issue if it is a problem with the RAM because the RAM is flushed when the system enters hibernation and restored on boot (no power to RAM when off), so it might be more likely that it is a system driver or some software causing the PC to lockup when resuming from sleep or hibernation. Have you checked the event logs? I don't think it is uncore, best way to check that is to run AIDA64 cache test for 12 hours.

If it was a problem with the RAM then sometimes when booting from shutdown (not hibernate or sleep), the PC would fail RAM training and hang on a black screen.


----------



## sblantipodi

Desolutional said:


> Hibernation shouldn't cause the issue if it is a problem with the RAM because the RAM is flushed when the system enters hibernation and restored on boot (no power to RAM when off), so it might be more likely that it is a system driver or some software causing the PC to lockup when resuming from sleep or hibernation. Have you checked the event logs? I don't think it is uncore, best way to check that is to run AIDA64 cache test for 12 hours.
> 
> If it was a problem with the RAM then sometimes when booting from shutdown (not hibernate or sleep), the PC would fail RAM training and hang on a black screen.


aida cache test passed.
if I start the PC without hibernation or suspen I have never problems.
problems starts only using hibernation/sleep


----------



## PimpSkyline

Hey ladies and gents, any ideas on what to start looking for or fixing since my BLCK just randomly started going under the set speed from BIOS? Like it was fine rock solid on the set speed and now it's about .1 to .9 slower. Thanks


----------



## Desolutional

sblantipodi said:


> aida cache test passed.
> if I start the PC without hibernation or suspen I have never problems.
> problems starts only using hibernation/sleep


In that case it definitely sounds like a driver issue. Does the same thing happen if you sleep when using Linux?


----------



## sblantipodi

Desolutional said:


> In that case it definitely sounds like a driver issue. Does the same thing happen if you sleep when using Linux?


never tried with linux.


----------



## ThrashZone

PimpSkyline said:


> Hey ladies and gents, any ideas on what to start looking for or fixing since my BLCK just randomly started going under the set speed from BIOS? Like it was fine rock solid on the set speed and now it's about .1 to .9 slower. Thanks


Hi,
Clocks degrade after a while 
See if optimize default then rebuild the clock helps 
CPU strap should be set at 100 anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

PimpSkyline said:


> Hey ladies and gents, any ideas on what to start looking for or fixing since my BLCK just randomly started going under the set speed from BIOS? Like it was fine rock solid on the set speed and now it's about .1 to .9 slower. Thanks


check that bclk spreadspectrum is disabled... what bclk are you using? If you are just seeing 99's vs 100 with bclk on 100 (and not auto) that's nothing to worry about assuming the rig is still stable.


----------



## PimpSkyline

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Clocks degrade after a while
> See if optimize default then rebuild the clock helps
> CPU strap should be set at 100 anyway.





Jpmboy said:


> check that bclk spreadspectrum is disabled... what bclk are you using? If you are just seeing 99's vs 100 with bclk on 100 (and not auto) that's nothing to worry about assuming the rig is still stable.



I tried that, the XMP puts it at 125Mhz.


Where is the BLCK spectum settings at? It's 125 in BIOS and is 124.1 to 125.1 in Windows, it bounces around.


----------



## ThrashZone

PimpSkyline said:


> I tried that, the XMP puts it at 125Mhz.
> 
> 
> Where is the BLCK spectum settings at? It's 125 in BIOS and is 124.1 to 125.1 in Windows, it bounces around.


Hi,
CPU Strap 100 instead of 125 or auto most likely.


----------



## Jpmboy

PimpSkyline said:


> I tried that, the XMP puts it at 125Mhz.
> 
> 
> Where is the BLCK spectum settings at? It's 125 in BIOS and is 124.1 to 125.1 in Windows, it bounces around.


Yeah, some ram freqs require 125 bclk/strap. IMO, 0.1 float is not abnormal. That said, bclk spread spectrum should be in the ASUS Tweakers menu... it will be in bios somewhere. If the "-A" has it.


----------



## sblantipodi

I'm using a Corsair Vengeance 2800MHz @ 2666MHz @ cas 15
I always used that memory at 1.35V

It seems that 1.35V creates some problems on boot after a sleep.
I set the ram at 1.2V with same frequency/latency and no problem at boot


----------



## djgar

Holy Molly! New Strix X99 Gaming BIOS 1903: Improve System Performance!

ROG STRIX X99 GAMING BIOS

Wonder if they fixed losing OC, or is that a Windows/Intel only thing?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I believe it's all three that are to blame.


----------



## sblantipodi

edit


----------



## GRABibus

djgar said:


> Holy Molly! New Strix X99 Gaming BIOS 1903: Improve System Performance!
> 
> ROG STRIX X99 GAMING BIOS
> 
> Wonder if they fixed losing OC, or is that a Windows/Intel only thing?


I assume something will come also for Deluxe-II (Still 1902 beta bios on ASUS site).


----------



## Desolutional

GRABibus said:


> I assume something will come also for Deluxe-II (Still 1902 beta bios on ASUS site).


And the X99 Deluxe as the BIOS at the very low level is quite similar across the ASUS X99 range, if MSI could fix the issue after support period ended, there is no reason why ASUS can't.


----------



## djgar

Great news for the Strix X99 Gaming BIOS 1903!

- I restored all my OC settings and no degradation at least, may try to improve at some point.

- CPU microcode went from 2a to 2e, improving Speculative Control to include Speculative Store Bypass,

... and even better,

- I replaced the mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll file to Windows/System32 and rebooted ... no OC degradation!


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
That's good hope haswell-e doesn't get hosed this time by fixing broadwell-e.
I still don't see anything for x99 sabertooth but really I'm in no hurry either sure it will say beta again.


----------



## acquacow

Has anyone had any success getting the extra temp probe sensor data to show up in speedfan/argus monitor?

I can see the temps in the bios, but that doesn't help me use that sensor for fan speed control/etc within windows.

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
No clue what argus is


----------



## acquacow

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> No clue what argus is


Argus Monitor is what all the PUBG speedfan users switched to when BattleEye started blocking speedfan from running while you play PUBG.


----------



## Jpmboy

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> No clue what argus is


lol - you mean you didn't know that?


----------



## ThrashZone

acquacow said:


> Argus Monitor is what all the PUBG speedfan users switched to when BattleEye started blocking speedfan from running while you play PUBG.





Jpmboy said:


> lol - you mean you didn't know that?


Hi,
From his last reply nope I did not


----------



## Jpmboy

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> From his last reply nope I did not


I certainly did not; I'm saying that is a good thing. :axesmiley


----------



## TK421

I'm getting a lot of failed startups and hangs in POST screen (where it says press F2 or DEL to enter bios) with my x99/5820k setup.


Windows says machine check exception, or it will just have a black screen.


What problem could this be?




My overclock setting is stable and conservative. 5820K 4.2/1.2v, 2400mhz XMP 1.3v, most of the motherboard voltage setting is colored green/orange indicating an "ideal" setting.


----------



## Streetdragon

Sounds a bit like a hdd/ssd problem to me hmmmm


----------



## Jpmboy

TK421 said:


> I'm getting a lot of failed startups and hangs in POST screen (where it says press F2 or DEL to enter bios) with my x99/5820k setup.
> Windows says machine check exception, or it will just have a black screen.
> What problem could this be?
> My overclock setting is stable and conservative. 5820K 4.2/1.2v, 2400mhz XMP 1.3v, most of the motherboard voltage setting is colored green/orange indicating an "ideal" setting.


MCE is probably low vcore.


----------



## ThrashZone

TK421 said:


> I'm getting a lot of failed startups and hangs in POST screen (where it says press F2 or DEL to enter bios) with my x99/5820k setup.
> 
> Windows says machine check exception, or it will just have a black screen.
> 
> What problem could this be?
> 
> My overclock setting is stable and conservative. 5820K 4.2/1.2v, 2400mhz XMP 1.3v, most of the motherboard voltage setting is colored green/orange indicating an "ideal" setting.


Hi,
1.2v is what I use for 4.1 

Just post what hwinfo shows your system voltages as 
Although I would first try 4.1 for 1.2v see if error repeats.

I'm on fully manual mode for 4.1

ai overclock tuner manual
Multicore enhancement disabled
cpu strap 100
core voltage 1.196875
cache voltage 1.125000 for max cache 38 min 24
system agent 1.146875
Input 1.850
pch core 1.05000
pch I/O 1.50000
vccio cpu and pch 1.05000
vttddr voltages both at 0.70000


----------



## TK421

Streetdragon said:


> Sounds a bit like a hdd/ssd problem to me hmmmm



I'll try reseat the drives, though I don't think any of them have problem.


All SMART settings show no problem, and the temperature is well within safe ranges.









Jpmboy said:


> MCE is probably low vcore.



I'll try raising vcore then.











ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 1.2v is what I use for 4.1
> 
> Just post what hwinfo shows your system voltages as
> Although I would first try 4.1 for 1.2v see if error repeats.
> 
> I'm on fully manual mode for 4.1
> 
> ai overclock tuner manual
> Multicore enhancement disabled
> cpu strap 100
> core voltage 1.196875
> cache voltage 1.125000 for max cache 38 min 24
> system agent 1.146875
> Input 1.850
> pch core 1.05000
> pch I/O 1.50000
> vccio cpu and pch 1.05000
> vttddr voltages both at 0.70000



The cache setting (both freq and volt) were left at stock


CPU input not 1.95v?




I'll try these settings you mentioned.






HWinfo settings
























Voltages when running OCCT cpu stress on the 2nd screenshot


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
All voltages look pretty reasonable except input looks way more than should be needed 
Your at 1.95v where as 1.9v would probably be more than enough maybe that is allowing lower vcore voltage to a point ?


----------



## TK421

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> All voltages look pretty reasonable except input looks way more than should be needed
> Your at 1.95v where as 1.9v would probably be more than enough maybe that is allowing lower vcore voltage to a point ?





I adjust the VCCIN to 1.9v as your recommendation.


I also put the Vcore to 1.24v, with the same 4.2GHz setting.


The boot problem persists 


I notice there's a new version bios 3902, I think my motherboard is still on 38xx something. I will try to update and see if I can resolve the issues.


----------



## Jpmboy

did you run sfc on the boot drive?
open a admini cmnd prompt and type: sfc /scannow
if it reports any unfixed errors post back...


----------



## TK421

Jpmboy said:


> did you run sfc on the boot drive?
> open a admini cmnd prompt and type: sfc /scannow
> if it reports any unfixed errors post back...





SFC /scannow didn't find anything.


After updating bios, and using exact same setting w/ VCCIN 1.9 and Vcore 1.24v, sometimes the system will still randomly fail to boot.




Additional oddities I found.


- Fail to POST then shutdown, no image on screen.
- Using memOK didn't fix the OS booting issue (memory on stock), though it did fix the "no image on screen" issue above
- XMP or Normal setting don't fix the issue
- One time the detected memory stick is only 3 out of 4 stick installed (all seated properly, dunno what could cause this)






I read one report that a connected PS4 controller was preventing boot of ASUS X99 MB, tried disconnecting my PS4 controller but that didn't solve the issue: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?84907-Frequent-POST-failure-with-Q-Code-quot-B1-quot






After enough tries I can get into OS, eventually.




Wonder what might be wrong with my setup? Failing mem, failing CPU, or motherboard?








I should also mention that I have the ASUS Fan extension card plugged in and driving 1 Gentle Typhoon AP15 in DC mode (turbo speed) and 3 temp probes connected (Case intake, case ambient, CPU exhaust temp).








I also tried CHKDSK, though due to the system unable to have have consistent successful boot, CHKDSK cannot be run (since it asks me to check disk on next restart).








I should also mention that I installed a RTX 2080 Ti XC Ultra recently. Checked that it's seated properly and power cables "click" in place.


Boot drive is a 960 Pro 512GB installed on the vertical M.2 slot in the front of motherboard.








Tomorrow I can dust the PC off, not sure if it'll fix the issue though. 


I'm not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## Jpmboy

and this occurs when running default settings (after a clrcmos)? If no, then it is the OC settings. If yes, anything from the PSU on down the wire could be failing.


----------



## TK421

Jpmboy said:


> and this occurs when running default settings (after a clrcmos)? If no, then it is the OC settings. If yes, anything from the PSU on down the wire could be failing.



I'm not sure which one is CLR CMOS button, maybe that's on the X99 Rampage but on X99 Deluxe / Deluxe U3.1 (not Deluxe II) the button is MemOK! near the front memory slots.





Settings used was OC'd, it's been stable for over 2 years but just having these problems earlier last year (when installed with W10 1809 LSTC enterprise).


Memory stock or XMP 2400MHz have problem.


LLC 7, optimized power phase, SVID disabled.
Adaptive with minus (-) voltage 0.001v, and additional turbo voltage / target voltage 1.24v.
BT and Wifi disabled.
Asmedia SATA/USB controller disabled.

Pure UEFI with no CSM or secure boot.





I can try with every clock/voltage/LLC/power phase setting stock, will report back in a bit.


----------



## Jpmboy

just "LOad OPtimized Defaults" in bios, F10 to save and restart


----------



## TK421

Jpmboy said:


> just "LOad OPtimized Defaults" in bios, F10 to save and restart


 Okay


----------



## TK421

Jpmboy said:


> just "LOad OPtimized Defaults" in bios, F10 to save and restart



I made changes one by one to see where the problem is. Will report back when I finish going through them all.


----------



## TK421

Jpmboy said:


> just "LOad OPtimized Defaults" in bios, F10 to save and restart



I'm still on all stock settings after the load optimized default, I think using Q-fan tuning and setting a fan speed curve might be the culprit behind the random failed startups. 



Any reason to why the fan might be the problem?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I have in the past lost 1 out of 4 sticks running 4x4gbs of corsair dominator 2666C15 
Not sure why I just figured it was dual channel memory 
3200C14 4x8gb working now not using xmp though just manual dialing it in 

Maybe do a memtest86++ on the ram 
Or just run it at default 2133 for a while to see if the boot mayham goes away or 1 stick drops off :/

I'm on 3801 bios also for at least the last month or so from 2101


----------



## TK421

Jpmboy said:


> just "LOad OPtimized Defaults" in bios, F10 to save and restart





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I have in the past lost 1 out of 4 sticks running 4x4gbs of corsair dominator 2666C15
> Not sure why I just figured it was dual channel memory
> 3200C14 4x8gb working now not using xmp though just manual dialing it in
> 
> Maybe do a memtest86++ on the ram
> Or just run it at default 2133 for a while to see if the boot mayham goes away or 1 stick drops off :/
> 
> I'm on 3801 bios also for at least the last month or so from 2101





*Troubleshooting Help:*

*What is your parts list? Consider formatting your parts list.*


5820K 4.4GHz @1.35v | 4.2GHz @1.21v
1.93v VCCIN | 1.90 VCCIN
SA offset +0.25
LLC 7
Optimized power phase

ASUS X99 Deluxe, latest bios as of March 2019.
 


4x4GB Crucial 2400MHz XMP CL16 1T 1.31v | Stock 2133MHz
NH D-15
EVGA RTX 2080 Ti XC Ultra
EVGA 750G2 PSU
 


Samsung 960 Pro 512GB on ASUS M.2x4 Riser card, with small cooling heatsink
Samsung 850 EVO 1TB SATA
WD Black 4TB
WD Red 10TB x2 (shucked drive)
 


Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
 


Windows 10 Enterprise LSTC v1809. Pure UEFI, no CSM/Legacy OPROM, secure boot disabled.
 


PC was just overhauled this week to replace thermal paste and clean out dust.
 

*Describe your problem. List any error messages and symptoms. Be descriptive.*

If I just let the PC boot normally I would get a B1 error (on the motherboard code display) or an MCE "Machine Check Exception" BSOD on boot attempt.

When I boot up the PC, the HDD makes a lot of noise (expected). Sometimes it would take a while before the motherboard passes POST (speaker beep) and during that time the HDD activity light constantly flashes.
Sometimes it would take much less time to pass POST. So it's inconsistent if we can say the HDDs are causing this problem. 
Eventually Windows would go into recovery mode, attempt a repair (nothing can be done) and restart the PC.
This has several issues as I will list below.




If the machine randomly boots properly it would enter windows recovery mode, then windows would restart the PC meaning that I would get another failed boot. This would result in a bootloop most of the time.
Due to the issue above, I have disabled windows recovery and now it allows me to enter the OS normally by pressing enter, which bypasses the restart that windows would normally ask me for.
 
One time the bios only detect 12GB of memory instead of 16GB, but I haven't seen that issue appear again. 


*List anything you've done in attempt to diagnose or fix the problem.*



Resetting all setting in motherboard then try booting.
Removing all SATA drive save for the 960 Pro NVME bootdrive then try booting.
Using Windows safe mode (without internet).
Using ASUS MEMOK button, worked a few times but not consistent
SFC scannow, no error found.
CHKDSK (iffy since I need to restart to get to this. If it fails to boot when restarting then CHKDSK won't run on the next successful boot).
Reseating basically everything (the pc was recently overhauled).
Cleaning of memory contacts using alcohol, not dirty.
 

However there's one solution that works: If I sit in the bios for a couple minutes, then manually select the drive I want to boot into, the computer will 90% of the time boot normally without any problems. Even though this method is inconsistent, it's the only method that would net me the highest success when trying to boot properly.



*Post relevant photos of build/parts here.*
Replace this text with your answer.
*Provide any additional details you wish below.*
This is not a new pc, it's pretty old but only encountered the problem recently.













Tried stock setting in bios and almost all the different permutation I can think of, problem is still here and I can't solve it.


PC behave normally when windows loads, no error, no weird stuff. Like 100% nothing ever happened to it.


----------



## Jpmboy

what?
it works when at stock settings ( your post 3-4-19, 4AM), but fails when OC'd?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Maybe use macrium reflect free and winpe cd/ flash media and it's startup repair option when all unnecessary hdd's are not hooked up.
It does sound like maybe a bad hdd is connected and it has some boot files on it :/


Then use free mini tool and do surface tests on 1 hdd at a time see if any have a lot of bad blocks.


----------



## TK421

Jpmboy said:


> what?
> it works when at stock settings ( your post 3-4-19, 4AM), but fails when OC'd?



Doesn't matter if OC or not, will still fail.


I thought that booting with stock fixed that, turned out I was just lucky that one time.







ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Maybe use macrium reflect free and winpe cd/ flash media and it's startup repair option when all unnecessary hdd's are not hooked up.
> It does sound like maybe a bad hdd is connected and it has some boot files on it :/
> 
> 
> Then use free mini tool and do surface tests on 1 hdd at a time see if any have a lot of bad blocks.



All the boot partition is in the 1x 960 Pro. Installed earlier this year with the latest 1809 LTSC windows.



When windows was installed, that was the only drive connected, so I don't think there's any necessary boot files anywhere else.


When I remove all HDD and just connect the 960 Pro boot drive it will still occasionally fail to boot to windows.


----------



## Jpmboy

take the system down to the minimal connected devices (mouse, keyboard, OS drive) and nothing else, do a clrcmos and if it fails again, lastly grab a known-good drive and do a fresh windows install. If that don't fix it, you need to sub a service ticket in your region.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Maybe try removing the m.2 and install windows on a 2.5" ssd and see if it happens.


----------



## MoInSTL

Haven't been here in months, Wanting to get a bit more life out of my X99-A so I am thinking about picking up Samsung 970 EVO Plus Series - 500GB PCIe NVMe - M.2 Internal SSD (MZ-V7S500B/AM) Can't find a compatibility list that seems current. 

EDIT: Installed


----------



## sblantipodi

am I the only one that have some black screen on boot after suspend?

if I shutdown the PC it never happen, if I suspend it it happen 1 time on 20 times I start the pc.

what can it be?
plese help


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Sounds like black screen on waking up from sleep or hibernation 
1 out of 20 times isn't bad but could be a fast start issue surfacing 
Disable fast start in bios see how it goes.


----------



## sblantipodi

*sblantipodi*



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Sounds like black screen on waking up from sleep or hibernation
> 1 out of 20 times isn't bad but could be a fast start issue surfacing
> Disable fast start in bios see how it goes.


this is really bad for me since I use WakeOnLan to start my PC from remote and when it happen PC starts but I can't control it since "it hangs" in some error state and does not complete POST.
I will try by disabling fast boot on both windows and bios


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I'm missing some of the fast start suff in power options 
Might just use cmd as admin and 
powercfg -h off
exit.


----------



## sblantipodi

*sblantipodi*



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'm missing some of the fast start suff in power options
> Might just use cmd as admin and
> powercfg -h off
> exit.


disabling fast boot does not solved the issue


----------



## Kbird

Hi Guys , been a while, but I have caused myself an Issue it seems , I finally decided to install Bios 1902 on my X99A-II and no issues with
the OverClock being reinstated, but every time I turn the Computer Off , on restart the CPU Fan is going 100% and I get a CPU Fan Failure Stop Error and am forced into the Bios (F1) only to discover that Qfan on the CPU ( only) has been disabled again. In the Past ( 1701 and 1801 bios) PWM mode worked fine, though I found I had to run Optimise 3 or more times for it to sort itself out, now PWM mode keeps setting the Fan minimum to 100% so I am having to use DC Mode.

I have gone back to 1801 ( with some Issues , thankfully the USBFlashback port worked) and I can no longer get my Old settings to work for Qfan on this bios, the Issue is exactly the same, so if anyone reads this and has some thoughts that would be great.

Also I see Intel has released new Microcodes for Haswell and Broadwell last month ( ver. 4 for my 5820K ) , are there any rumours of another Bios Update for X99A-II Owners? as I see some of the X99 ROG Boards have gotten them already (reading elsewhere).

Thanks for any feedback....

KB.


----------



## Kbird

sblantipodi said:


> this is really bad for me since I use WakeOnLan to start my PC from remote and when it happen PC starts but I can't control it since "it hangs" in some error state and does not complete POST.
> I will try by disabling fast boot on both windows and bios


When I had weird Issues like this early on with my X99 system it turned out to be how the XHCI controller handled older USB devices , it can hang, stopping the Computer from booting, if the USB device cant successfully negotiate with the Controller for a link. In my case it was the USB Hub in an old NEC Monitor , which NEC could not Offer a newer Firmware for , so I have to leave the USB unplugged from the monitor (or plug in it once Booted). I also had a USB Hub by Vantec with the same Issue but Vantec was able to point me to a Firmware Update for it for the VIA Chipset which solved it.

I have not been able to get WakeOnLan to work from off on my system but it does work if the Computer is just Sleeping.....

KB


----------



## inedenimadam

Is there a better way to get overclocking back than renaming "mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll" ?


I can't believe how long this bug has been persistent. Is there an official statement from anybody regarding this issue? Surely ASUS and intel are working on it?


----------



## djgar

inedenimadam said:


> Is there a better way to get overclocking back than renaming "mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll" ?
> 
> 
> I can't believe how long this bug has been persistent. Is there an official statement from anybody regarding this issue? Surely ASUS and intel are working on it?


I restored mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll several Win updates ago and have no problems now witrh my OC.


----------



## Kbird

inedenimadam said:


> Is there a better way to get overclocking back than renaming "mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll" ?
> 
> 
> I can't believe how long this bug has been persistent. Is there an official statement from anybody regarding this issue? Surely ASUS and intel are working on it?



Had no trouble with it here on the X99A-II and 5820K including the March update to MCU "4" from 3C


----------



## davidm71

I updated Windows to May 1903 Insider preview and think that has fixed it for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - 1903 broke the OC on my R5E-10/6950X rig. I reverted back to 1803 and all is well. If I allow the update again, I'll try the rename trick...


----------



## Desolutional

If MSI fixed it, why can't ASUS?


----------



## djgar

Interesting, 1903 fixed my OC also, now that I recall (getting harder these days) ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Desolutional said:


> If MSI fixed it, why can't ASUS?


nothing to fix for MSI, the boards OC like crap.


----------



## inedenimadam

Interesting, 1903 fixed my OC also, now that I recall (getting harder these days) ...[/quote]

I just checked and I am still on 1809, Windows update doesn't have anything available for me, so might have to force it.


----------



## djgar

inedenimadam said:


> I just checked and I am still on 1809, Windows update doesn't have anything available for me, so might have to force it.


I meant BIOS 1903 - sorry for the confusion!


----------



## inedenimadam

djgar said:


> I meant BIOS 1903 - sorry for the confusion!



Last bios released for my X99-A was 3902 from 2018/04/26.


----------



## djgar

inedenimadam said:


> Last bios released for my X99-A was 3902 from 2018/04/26.


Wow, that was some time ago. 1903 for the Strix Gaming was in Feb 2019.


----------



## inedenimadam

djgar said:


> Wow, that was some time ago. 1903 for the Strix Gaming was in Feb 2019.



So Asus IS still updating x99 BIOS, just not mine...fn great.


----------



## ThrashZone

inedenimadam said:


> So Asus IS still updating x99 BIOS, just not mine...fn great.


Hi,
Often one has to ask support for bios updates or start a support ticket 
Sabertooth has a 5 year warranty it still has a bios at beta released 4/26/2018 of 3902.

Otherwise ms is offering micro code updates through the update system.


----------



## Jpmboy

inedenimadam said:


> So Asus IS still updating x99 BIOS, just not mine...fn great.


what's not working that you need a bios update for?


----------



## Desolutional

Jpmboy said:


> what's not working that you need a bios update for?


Microcode update causes overclock to fail on May 2019 update, works fine on MSI boards.


----------



## djgar

Desolutional said:


> Microcode update causes overclock to fail on May 2019 update, works fine on MSI boards.


Yep, broke mine too, had to get rid of mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll again to get my OC back.


----------



## sblantipodi

*sblantipodi*

windows 10 1903 makes my computer to BSOD with kernel power ...
pretty sure that it depends on that **** of realtek drivers.
can't uninstall them, keep getting installed

anyone else with this problem?


----------



## sblantipodi

windows 10 1903 makes my computer to BSOD with kernel power ...
pretty sure that it depends on that **** of realtek drivers.
can't uninstall them, keep getting installed

anyone else with this problem?


----------



## inedenimadam

Jpmboy said:


> what's not working that you need a bios update for?



As others have said: overclocking.


I have to use a workaround, deleting mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll, which I dont believe is smart from a security standpoint. Other manufacturers and even other ASUS boards have updated bios to include new microcode, why not my X99-A?


----------



## djgar

inedenimadam said:


> As others have said: overclocking.
> 
> 
> I have to use a workaround, deleting mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll, which I dont believe is smart from a security standpoint. Other manufacturers and even other ASUS boards have updated bios to include new microcode, why not my X99-A?


Removing mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll for Win 10 1903 did not change my mitigations.


----------



## sblantipodi

Ok it's not a windows or driver's problem.
My oc is failing after four years

I have a simple 5930k at 4.2GHz with adaptive vcore +0.070v/1.210v
Cache at 3.4GHz at +0.280v
System agent +0.230v
Vccin 1.92
Ram 2666mhz cas 16-18-18-35

Any idea? I would like to wait for threadripper gen 2 before buying a new pc. 

I lowered oc over time but now it does not handle even this small oc.
Is there some tweak that I can do?


----------



## Streetdragon

Did you try a bios resett and enter the Overclock to the fresh bios?


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> Ok it's not a windows or driver's problem.
> My oc is failing after four years
> 
> I have a simple 5930k at 4.2GHz with adaptive vcore +0.070v/1.210v
> Cache at 3.4GHz at +0.280v
> System agent +0.230v
> Vccin 1.92
> Ram 2666mhz cas 16-18-18-35
> 
> Any idea? I would like to wait for threadripper gen 2 before buying a new pc.
> 
> I lowered oc over time but now it does not handle even this small oc.
> Is there some tweak that I can do?


Hi,
Your cache voltage for 3.4 is way more than should be needed 
It's more than I use for 3.8 
I use Offset not adaptive with +0.175 and never go more than +0.195

Core voltage many have said don't use adaptive just peg it at 1.21v or 1.22 to give it a tad more 

System agent also more than should be needed 
1.15v

I'm on full manual more 
Vcore 1.218v
Cache 1.125v
System agent 1.15
Input 1.85v with llc-1
Vccio cpu and pch 1.05v
PCH I/O 1.5
VTTDDR's both at 0.700v

CPU speed spectrum disabled.


----------



## 621316

Hi all,

I have an i7-6850k with the Asus X99 Deluxe II. My i7-6850k has been fried twice in the course of my ownership, first time in March 2017 and the second time June 2019 (just this week). Intel was willing to replace the CPU in 2017 and they're willing to do it once again this time. I did not overclock the CPU, keeping all of the frequency and voltage settings at auto. I did turn on XMP.

In each failure, I've experienced a sudden shutoff during light browsing on Linux, subsequent power-on attempts would not POST successfully. In 2017 the Q-Code would stay at 00 indefinitely, this time in 2019 it would enter a boot loop with 2 seconds of on-time during each boot and again not move past Q-Code 00.

By installing another CPU, the system booted up fine even immediately after the failure with no signs of abnormality. The replacement i7-6850k in 2017 also booted up fine until it died again this week. Without taking off motherboard heatsinks, visual inspection of board components do not raise any alarm.

Since this is the second time that a CPU died on this motherboard, I'm getting suspicious. The most likely culprits are either the motherboard or the PSU (SeaSonic Snow Silent-1050). Seeing that there have been multiple reports of Asus' X99 boards frying CPUs, I would hazard a guess that the motherboard is the culprit.


I am in the middle of the RMA process for the i7-6850k, and am about to contact Asus to see if they can do anything about this. If you were in my shoes, are there other parties that you might pursue? Are there tests that you suggest to run or parts of the motherboard that you suggest to inspect closely? Your opinion is much appreciated. Thank you very much!


Relevant spec list:
CPU: i7 6850k
MB: Asus X99 Deluxe II
RAM: CMK32GX4M4B3200C16W

GPU: EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3
PSU: SeaSonic Snow Silent-1050


----------



## Martin778

Please do yourself a favor and get a different board, Asrock's X99 offerings are pretty good or maybe an EVGA. 

I'm amazed people still play their luck on ASUS X99's. They're well known for destroying CPU's (the dreaded code 00) for like 3 years already because there is something wrong with VRM control/voltage spikes sometimes only the CPU gets killed and the other time also the board goes bust. I got my 6950X fried by a X99 Deluxe in 2016/17.
ASUS has always refused to acknowledge any issues around their X99 boards so contacting them has no point.

In any way, if you get a new 6850K from RMA - DON'T put it in that X99 Deluxe II anymore.


----------



## Vlada011

Stop, please stop, ASRock no better X99 boards then ASUS Rampage series.
Sometimes people OC their CPU so much first 1-2 years and then rest of time they can't even OC as other people who kept mid OC 5 years.
Looks like people don't want to keep 3.8GHz Cache and 4.2GHz clock and 1.200V on X99. They want 1.350-1450V and 4.5GHz and 4.0GHz on Cache.
That's 35% improvement. People OC their processors so much that they can't even enable stress test because even watercooling is not enough for that only to use so high clock in every day application. They OC so much that he BSOD after 5 minutes on stress test and keep like that years, then suddenly problems start even during surfing. 
You think I don't like to OC. But I can't afford to OC Max because I need to plan every upgrade months before and calculate what to buy.
Every mistake made I need to gave up from something to cover mistake I made. I OC CPU to 4.5GHz and that's it. Then compare what I got with 4.5GHz.
That frequency will not give me performance of newer generation and will not save me from bottleneck one day if I not replace platform. For now even 4.2GHz will give similar fps. Then I downlock 300MHz and 150mV and I'm on spot where my hardware not experience stress.

Other reason is I will not OC Max before I recognize that market offer me something usefull, innovative and worth of upgrade.
I don't want to destroy useful platform with high frequency and then to replace parts not because I need, because I destroyed with OC.
I don't want to buy second time DDR4 based platform because that's manipulation. No visible and worth improvement in battle between two different cores from first procesor who support DDR4 and last processor who support DDR4.
All advertised improvements are created with number of cores, increase in frequency.
That mean Intel out of box give you similar as you get after increase frequency a lot, but improvement in architecture as we see Bulldozer vs Zen is not even close.
And I don't want to buy same crap in different pack two times because craving for 300MHz higher frequency.


----------



## ThrashZone

plancktheplank said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an i7-6850k with the Asus X99 Deluxe II. My i7-6850k has been fried twice in the course of my ownership, first time in March 2017 and the second time June 2019 (just this week). Intel was willing to replace the CPU in 2017 and they're willing to do it once again this time. I did not overclock the CPU, keeping all of the frequency and voltage settings at auto. I did turn on XMP.
> 
> In each failure, I've experienced a sudden shutoff during light browsing on Linux, subsequent power-on attempts would not POST successfully. In 2017 the Q-Code would stay at 00 indefinitely, this time in 2019 it would enter a boot loop with 2 seconds of on-time during each boot and again not move past Q-Code 00.
> 
> By installing another CPU, the system booted up fine even immediately after the failure with no signs of abnormality. The replacement i7-6850k in 2017 also booted up fine until it died again this week. Without taking off motherboard heatsinks, visual inspection of board components do not raise any alarm.
> 
> Since this is the second time that a CPU died on this motherboard, I'm getting suspicious. The most likely culprits are either the motherboard or the PSU (SeaSonic Snow Silent-1050). Seeing that there have been multiple reports of Asus' X99 boards frying CPUs, I would hazard a guess that the motherboard is the culprit.
> 
> 
> I am in the middle of the RMA process for the i7-6850k, and am about to contact Asus to see if they can do anything about this. If you were in my shoes, are there other parties that you might pursue? Are there tests that you suggest to run or parts of the motherboard that you suggest to inspect closely? Your opinion is much appreciated. Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> Relevant spec list:
> CPU: i7 6850k
> MB: Asus X99 Deluxe II
> RAM: CMK32GX4M4B3200C16W
> 
> GPU: EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3
> PSU: SeaSonic Snow Silent-1050


Hi,
Sad for your loss 
I've asked asus Raja why broardwell-e bios shoots vccio cpu 1.05 voltage to 1.25v+ and go a it's by design and normal and is for weak chips performance 
You might ask Intel if this is okay or not I've always read never exceed 1.15v

Haswell-e bios never did this vccio cpu and pch for that matter stayed pretty much at their default voiltage which is 1.05v

This 1.25v+ spike happens to vccio cpu just by raising dram frequency not just activating xmp profile but xmp profile obviously raises dram frequency too.

Not much else is all that different between haswell-e bios and broadwell-e bios 

Cache I believe I've already put down my voltage and settings for that for 38 at Offset mode with +0.175 this is a 24/7 settings for the 3-4 years and have used up to +0.195 just for benchmarking 

For a long time I stayed on haswell-e bios because well I have a 5930k chip not a broadwell-e chip 
But trying the newer bios is how I noticed the odd vccio cpu 1.05v thing
Nobody else has ever noticed it of course lots of fried chips on both platforms nobody ever recalls voltages except for auto.

So shoot the vccio cpu voltage at Intel maybe they can test it or say one way or another if Raja is correct or not.


----------



## Martin778

Vlada011 said:


> Stop, please stop, ASRock no better X99 boards then ASUS Rampage series.
> Sometimes people OC their CPU so much first 1-2 years and then rest of time they can't even OC as other people who kept mid OC 5 years.
> Looks like people don't want to keep 3.8GHz Cache and 4.2GHz clock and 1.200V on X99. They want 1.350-1450V and 4.5GHz and 4.0GHz on Cache.
> That's 35% improvement. People OC their processors so much that they can't even enable stress test because even watercooling is not enough for that only to use so high clock in every day application. They OC so much that he BSOD after 5 minutes on stress test and keep like that years, then suddenly problems start even during surfing.
> You think I don't like to OC. But I can't afford to OC Max because I need to plan every upgrade months before and calculate what to buy.
> Every mistake made I need to gave up from something to cover mistake I made. I OC CPU to 4.5GHz and that's it. Then compare what I got with 4.5GHz.
> That frequency will not give me performance of newer generation and will not save me from bottleneck one day if I not replace platform. For now even 4.2GHz will give similar fps. Then I downlock 300MHz and 150mV and I'm on spot where my hardware not experience stress.
> 
> Other reason is I will not OC Max before I recognize that market offer me something usefull, innovative and worth of upgrade.
> I don't want to destroy useful platform with high frequency and then to replace parts not because I need, because I destroyed with OC.
> I don't want to buy second time DDR4 based platform because that's manipulation. No visible and worth improvement in battle between two different cores from first procesor who support DDR4 and last processor who support DDR4.
> All advertised improvements are created with number of cores, increase in frequency.
> That mean Intel out of box give you similar as you get after increase frequency a lot, but improvement in architecture as we see Bulldozer vs Zen is not even close.
> And I don't want to buy same crap in different pack two times because craving for 300MHz higher frequency.


'

He clearly stated he wasn't overclocking. Neither did I. What I did mention is that these boards in fact roast the CPU with ASUS being a prime example.
Asrock isn't better but at least it doesn't blow the CPU up overtime.


----------



## ThrashZone

Martin778 said:


> '
> 
> He clearly stated he wasn't overclocking. Neither did I. What I did mention is that these boards in fact roast the CPU with ASUS being a prime example.
> Asrock isn't better but at least it doesn't blow the CPU up overtime.


Hi,
Gigabyte here :doh:
But yeah something isn't right on the braodwell-e bios
https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1726712-what-causes-cpus-die.html


----------



## wonderin17

I have a problem here.

I've noticed that there is no vcore/vrvout etc. field in motherboard section of HWInfo64 for my Strix x99 Gaming. I've done some research and it looks like this mobo is somehow not capable of monitoring Vcore. It shows VID as VCore in all the software.

I've contacted the author of HWInfo64 and as he says in turn that it can't really monitor Vcore.

https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-no-vcore-value-asus-x99-strix

It's pretty disturbing for me and my OCD that this motherboard does not do that. How can I monitor my Vcore really? How can I do any overclocking without knowing the real cpu voltage at the end of the day?

I'm confused and need some advice.


----------



## ThrashZone

wonderin17 said:


> I have a problem here.
> 
> I've noticed that there is no vcore/vrvout etc. field in motherboard section of HWInfo64 for my Strix x99 Gaming. I've done some research and it looks like this mobo is somehow not capable of monitoring Vcore. It shows VID as VCore in all the software.
> 
> I've contacted the author of HWInfo64 and as he says in turn that it can't really monitor Vcore.
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-no-vcore-value-asus-x99-strix
> 
> It's pretty disturbing for me and my OCD that this motherboard does not do that. How can I monitor my Vcore really? How can I do any overclocking without knowing the real cpu voltage at the end of the day?
> 
> I'm confused and need some advice.


Hi,
Does your board show all this or less ?
Use Manual mode and set what ever core voltage you want too I believe mine is some where around 1.22v - 1.21v can't really remember on full manual mode 
VID is good enough frankly look on the center bottom on the image it does show a vcore listing same as the vid max reading.


----------



## wonderin17

ThrashZone said:


> wonderin17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a problem here.
> 
> I've noticed that there is no vcore/vrvout etc. field in motherboard section of HWInfo64 for my Strix x99 Gaming. I've done some research and it looks like this mobo is somehow not capable of monitoring Vcore. It shows VID as VCore in all the software.
> 
> I've contacted the author of HWInfo64 and as he says in turn that it can't really monitor Vcore.
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-no-vcore-value-asus-x99-strix
> 
> It's pretty disturbing for me and my OCD that this motherboard does not do that. How can I monitor my Vcore really? How can I do any overclocking without knowing the real cpu voltage at the end of the day?
> 
> I'm confused and need some advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Does your board show all this or less ?
> Use Manual mode and set what ever core voltage you want too I believe mine is some where around 1.22v - 1.21v can't really remember on full manual mode
> VID is good enough frankly look on the center bottom on the image it does show a vcore listing same as the vid max reading.
Click to expand...

As I've already said, it does not show vcore field in the mobo section, and the author of the software says this board can't for some crazy reason.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
That's all you have to comment about :doh:

MANUAL CORE VOLTAGE !!!!


----------



## wonderin17

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> That's all you have to comment about /forum/images/smilies/doh.gif
> 
> MANUAL CORE VOLTAGE !!!!


I'm using manual core voltage. And so what? 🙂 How can i pick the right llc if i can't monitor the real vcore at load?


----------



## ThrashZone

wonderin17 said:


> I'm using manual core voltage. And so what? 🙂 How can i pick the right llc if i can't monitor the real vcore at load?


Hi,
On this platform LLC effect Input voltage not vcore.

Input voltage 1.9v and LLC-4 or 5 see what the Input voltage drops from where it's set at 1.9v there is your llc difference between just llc 4 and 5
No need to go any higher than llc 5.
And don't use more than max Input voltage reading in hwinfo as 1.95v.


----------



## wonderin17

ThrashZone said:


> wonderin17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using manual core voltage. And so what? 🙂 How can i pick the right llc if i can't monitor the real vcore at load?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> On this platform LLC effect Input voltage not vcore.
> 
> Input voltage 1.9v and LLC-4 or 5 see what the Input voltage drops from where it's set at 1.9v there is your llc difference between just llc 4 and 5
> No need to go any higher than llc 5.
> And don't use more than max Input voltage reading in hwinfo as 1.95v.
Click to expand...

You've already helped me with my oc half a year ago, thanks. Just worried about not knowing the actual vcore. That's a strange mobo in this sense


----------



## ThrashZone

wonderin17 said:


> You've already helped me with my oc half a year ago, thanks. Just worried about not knowing the actual vcore. That's a strange mobo in this sense


Hi,
This platform along with skylake-x are different than coffee lake that actually show a core voltage 

We settle for vid's and input voltage readings 

I would however now that I see you're on broadwell-e 
Set vccio cpu to 1.15v
It probably reads well over 1.25v+ when you set to your xmp profile of I believe 3000MHz\
Many chips frying on auto vccio cpu 1.05v


----------



## wonderin17

ThrashZone said:


> wonderin17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've already helped me with my oc half a year ago, thanks. Just worried about not knowing the actual vcore. That's a strange mobo in this sense
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> This platform along with skylake-x are different than coffee lake that actually show a core voltage
> 
> We settle for vid's and input voltage readings /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> I would however not that I see you're on broadwell-e
> Set vccio cpu to 1.15v
> It probably reads well over 1.25v+ when you set to your xmp profile of I believe 3000MHz\
> Many chips frying on auto vccio cpu 1.05v
Click to expand...

It's not the platform but the specific motherboard that doesn't show vcore. Even on your screenshot it's being shown by HWINFO. But on strix x99 gaming it does not 😞 as far as i know, vid means nothing but requested voltage by the cpu. 

Speaking about my voltages: I have fully manually set oc for all the voltages. vccio and vccsa are under 1.1 😉 Xmp profile works great but i'm not using it because i've pushed cpu above the xmp overlock


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Manual core voltage is vcore and vid so don't dwell on it


----------



## wonderin17

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Manual core voltage is vcore and vid so don't dwell on it /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


vid is not the same as vcore definitely 🙂 but if you say ok then 😄

so how llc affects input voltage on the platform? The less llc is set - the less the difference in input would be at load or vice versa? I have mine set to 4 or 5 and the input voltage at load goes from 1.888 up to 1.905. Should I change the llc to equalize the input voltage on load?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
No vdroop is good you're at a good setting.


----------



## 621316

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> This 1.25v+ spike happens to vccio cpu just by raising dram frequency not just activating xmp profile but xmp profile obviously raises dram frequency too.
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> Cache I believe I've already put down my voltage and settings for that for 38 at Offset mode with +0.175 this is a 24/7 settings for the 3-4 years and have used up to +0.195 just for benchmarking
> 
> [...]



Thank you for your reply! If I understand you correctly, it is well understood by the community that auto voltage settings are indeed the culprit of fried CPUs and that setting the voltages manually would avoid another such incident?




Martin778 said:


> '
> 
> He clearly stated he wasn't overclocking. Neither did I. What I did mention is that these boards in fact roast the CPU with ASUS being a prime example.
> Asrock isn't better but at least it doesn't blow the CPU up overtime.





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Gigabyte here :doh:
> But yeah something isn't right on the braodwell-e bios
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1726712-what-causes-cpus-die.html



I do have a Gigabyte X99 Designare EX which had BSOD issues in the beginning of my ownership. I've concluded later that it was probably Windows driver issues at the time because it worked flawlessly on Linux. It also stopped giving me trouble nowadays even on Windows. Seeing Martin's replies I was gonna say "if Asus boards fry CPUs maybe I'll just switch back to the Gigabyte board", but then ThrashZone linked me this 


Having read discussion of the issues and experienced it twice myself, I'm also toying with the idea of selling my X99 possessions and simply moving to a Ryzen system. Does this sound like a knee-jerk reaction to you guys or is it quite justified?


----------



## Vlada011

Martin778 said:


> '
> 
> He clearly stated he wasn't overclocking. Neither did I. What I did mention is that these boards in fact roast the CPU with ASUS being a prime example.
> Asrock isn't better but at least it doesn't blow the CPU up overtime.[
> 
> 
> How he didn't OC when he say My OC failing after four years.
> And other customers give him advice to to do self favor and replace ASUS motherboard with ASRock.
> Are you aware that ASUS have bigger team then all other manufacturers together to work on motherboards.
> Their strongest sections.
> They didn't made only nicer box, nicer quality heatsinks and better BIOS theme.
> 
> 
> Windows had huge impact on overclocking Broadwell-E processors.


----------



## acquacow

I have two asus x99 Deluxe boards running 5930Ks overclocked to 4.5GHz with adaptive overclocking.

Been solid for 3+ years now, no dead CPUs.

I have c-states enabled too, so they idle at 1.2GHz and 0.7vcore, and spin all the way up to 4.5GHz and 1.3vcore under load.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I've been waiting for my 5930k to fry for two years almost since I read about all the issues
Although benchmarking is pretty much done on it I still manually enter voltages with full manual mode 

Even read some wild tells about high memory frequencies bad mojo and weak memory controller nonsense 
I've upgraded my memory to 3200C14 1-1.5 years ago boom nothing has blown up yet 

Whether someone dumps x99 for amd well that's another story 2900 series got my attention 
Still waiting on what else amd can put out on top of that but my x99 will hopefully be around for 4 more years
I've settle down to 4.2 everyday clock posted top of last page only because my x299 sucks up the juice and both are on the same circuit.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Is there a fix for the Broadwell-E CPU's, an ASUS Mobo and Win 10? It's driving me crazy, i have a K CPU and can't OC. lol

Newest BIOS, Newest Win Updates, 3047 Update is missing from Uninstall updates. Help. Or should i just go 5960X?


----------



## ThrashZone

PimpSkyline said:


> Is there a fix for the Broadwell-E CPU's, an ASUS Mobo and Win 10? It's driving me crazy, i have a K CPU and can't OC. lol
> 
> Newest BIOS, Newest Win Updates, 3047 Update is missing from Uninstall updates. Help. Or should i just go 5960X?


Hi,
Fix or workaround was post long ago on the broadwell-e oc thread
Pick up from here
https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1601679-broadwell-e-thread-774.html#post27824186


----------



## PimpSkyline

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Fix or workaround was post long ago on the broadwell-e oc thread
> Pick up from here
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1601679-broadwell-e-thread-774.html#post27824186


Thank you for pointing me at the answer. Kudos


----------



## ThrashZone

PimpSkyline said:


> Thank you for pointing me at the answer. Kudos


Hi,
No problem they'll likely screw up haswell-e next


----------



## TK421

X99 bios update for security issues when? My X99 Deluxe has been stuck on 3902 for the past year.


----------



## Nastya

TK421 said:


> X99 bios update for security issues when? My X99 Deluxe has been stuck on 3902 for the past year.


I wouldn't hold my breath. Tried messaging my local support rep a couple weeks ago for my Deluxe II and he basically fobbed me off with excuses, saying they were still waiting for the latest microcode by Intel.
Of course that's nonsensical since the microcodes are available on the internet with just the tiniest amount of googling and other Asus boards have been patched months ago.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
If anything chat with asus although Intel is the issue they release micro code updates a lot and ms is adding them to windows updates so not sure what asus can do ms is taking care of the updates
Hard to release a new bios for something ms is doing already.
I'm on 3801 released 12-1-2017 sort of before all this Intel crap broke loose not really sure why I'm using it frankly but at least it doesn't say Beta


----------



## TK421

AndiWandi said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath. Tried messaging my local support rep a couple weeks ago for my Deluxe II and he basically fobbed me off with excuses, saying they were still waiting for the latest microcode by Intel.
> Of course that's nonsensical since the microcodes are available on the internet with just the tiniest amount of googling and other Asus boards have been patched months ago.




x99 eol then?



I also have problems with adaptive cache voltage.

Adaptive doesn't work in bios, only offset has impact on cpu voltage. I have to set bios to offset mode then use throttlestop in windows to use adaptive cache voltage control.

Why is this the case? Why doesn't the bios work with adaptive but it can be implemented correctly by a software overclocking tool?


----------



## Jpmboy

TK421 said:


> x99 eol then?
> 
> 
> 
> I also have problems with adaptive cache voltage.
> 
> Adaptive doesn't work in bios, only offset has impact on cpu voltage. I have to set bios to offset mode then use throttlestop in windows to use adaptive cache voltage control.
> 
> Why is this the case? Why doesn't the bios work with adaptive but it can be implemented correctly by a software overclocking tool?



that's because the "tool" is not implementing adaptive (if you refer to turboVcore) it implements an offset configuration but calls it adaptive. Adaptive voltage settings work with turbo multipliers, and I seriously doubt you are running turbo multipliers on cache. This is the same reason why adaptive voltage will not work with high strap (125 or 166)... you are not running turbo multipliers on the core with 125 or 166 strap (bclk). Newer boards can implement BCLK-adaptve voltage, but not x99.


----------



## con6r

Hi guys. My X99 Deluxe II has been up and running for almost a year now and is rock solid stable. However, last night after updating my graphics driver (Nvidia Titan X Maxwell driver version 431.36) and rebooting the system, my PC shuts down and refuses to start with q code 68 (PCI host bridge initialization). Interestingly, the vga light does not come on unless I press the reset button (maybe has something to do with cold booting?). I'm pretty sure this new graphics driver is responsible for bungling up my PC, and if not, it's one he'll of a coincidence. Any ideas on how to fix this issue? Thanks


----------



## xkm1948

con6r said:


> Hi guys. My X99 Deluxe II has been up and running for almost a year now and is rock solid stable. However, last night after updating my graphics driver (Nvidia Titan X Maxwell driver version 431.36) and rebooting the system, my PC shuts down and refuses to start with q code 68 (PCI host bridge initialization). Interestingly, the vga light does not come on unless I press the reset button (maybe has something to do with cold booting?). I'm pretty sure this new graphics driver is responsible for bungling up my PC, and if not, it's one he'll of a coincidence. Any ideas on how to fix this issue? Thanks


Reset BIOS, that should do it.


----------



## con6r

xkm1948 said:


> Reset BIOS, that should do it.


Hitting the Clear CMOS button should do it right? Or should I also remove the CMOS battery?


----------



## Streetdragon

both should work just fine.

after i didnt got a 3900x i think i will kick my 5930k a bit till i get a chip.
maybe i can push my 5930k to 4900Mhz with 1.35V or so


----------



## con6r

xkm1948 said:


> Reset BIOS, that should do it.


I reset the BIOS but I'm getting the same error. I'm going to move the card to a different PCI slot and report back.


----------



## con6r

con6r said:


> I reset the BIOS but I'm getting the same error. I'm going to move the card to a different PCI slot and report back.


I moved my graphics card to a different PCI slot but still got q code 68 with a solid white VGA LED. What are the odds it's my graphics card that's at fault VS the motherboard or other components? I do not have another GPU to try nor do I have another machine to put my graphics card in to test that. I may try going to Micro Center and ask if they'd be willing to put my GPU in one of their systems to test out but I don't think they'd go for it. I don't really know what to do at this point ????*♂


----------



## Streetdragon

try this:
https://forums.tomshardware.com/thr...with-q-code-68-and-vga_led-solid-red.3021576/


----------



## smke

I came up with a better cooler then that enermax thing I took my old EK preditor 240
and put a EK Supremacy sTR4 RGB block and my ideal temps are 55-60c and did a cyne r20 run and it went to 90c


----------



## Jpmboy

con6r said:


> Hi guys. My X99 Deluxe II has been up and running for almost a year now and is rock solid stable. However, last night after updating my graphics driver (Nvidia Titan X Maxwell driver version 431.36) and rebooting the system, my PC shuts down and refuses to start with q code 68 (PCI host bridge initialization). Interestingly, the vga light does not come on unless I press the reset button (maybe has something to do with cold booting?). I'm pretty sure this new graphics driver is responsible for bungling up my PC, and if not, it's one he'll of a coincidence. Any ideas on how to fix this issue? Thanks


I'm guessing you do not have a system image you can revert to? If that's the case, try booting in safe mode. (no 3rd party drivers). If it will boot in safe mode (with networking) and display the desktop, DL a copy of display driver uninstaller, clean the driver out and see if it will display the windows desktop using only the windows vga driver in "normal" mode launch. If it does, then reinstall the titan max driver of your choice... but always make sure that there are no pending windows updates before installing any driver(s). :thumb:


----------



## 1096bimu

Is there a way to get accurate power readings and have turbo boost throttling based on power consumption working?
I have a R5E but it's just giving me junk power readings, saying I'm at 70w when I'm clearly over 140w, so if I set my turbo boost power to 160w it will never throttle because it never think it's drawing that much power.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
What are you monitoring power usage with ?


----------



## djgar

Shocking! New BIOS 2101 for Strix X99 Gaming! Just downloaded, haven't installed yet.

Looks like a Microcode update.


----------



## djgar

2101 up and running, same OC settings seem fine so far. Indeed, MDS Windows Support Enabled now shows as True.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Hate the version numbering system asus uses 
2101 for my sabertooth was released 1-6-2016 

Nothing new still showing 3902 beta from 4-26-2018


----------



## djgar

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Hate the version numbering system asus uses
> 2101 for my sabertooth was released 1-6-2016
> 
> Nothing new still showing 3902 beta from 4-26-2018


I guess they would even out if all boards behaved the same .


----------



## ThrashZone

djgar said:


> I guess they would even out if all boards behaved the same .


Hi,
Yep no doubt 
Sabertooth hasn't been all that bad though and haswell-e didn't get borked oc'ing wise like broadwell-e did board didn't matter with that issue 
Still would be nice to see another bios for sabertooth but At this point I don't see any issues that require one but I'm sure some broadwell-e users are on it could be happy.


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,
2101 Beta bios also released for ASUS X99 Deluxe II.
I'll wait for some weeks before installing it because I always revalidate my CPU+RAM overclock after any Bios update, but, now, it is too hot to make burn tests !


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yep nothing for me and sabertooth :/
No biggie I'm not on broadwell-e waiting for a proper oc fix.


----------



## Nastya

GRABibus said:


> Hi,
> 2101 Beta bios also released for ASUS X99 Deluxe II.


Heh, who would have thought. Includes mcu 36 for BWE and 43 for HWE (both latest).



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep nothing for me and sabertooth :/


Yours just got an updated BIOS as well.


----------



## ThrashZone

AndiWandi said:


> Yours just got an updated BIOS as well.


Hi,
I sure don't see it 3902 beta still 4-26-2018
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X99/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## Nastya

What can I say, it's right there in that link you posted


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
lol Had to switch to driver and tools and select an os and boom there it is 
Just the bios and firmware tab only shows and showed 3902 :doh:

Thanks for the image man thought I was having a browser moment


----------



## djgar

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> lol Had to switch to driver and tools and select an os and boom there it is
> Just the bios and firmware tab only shows and showed 3902 :doh:
> 
> Thanks for the image man thought I was having a browser moment


Weird! Mine showed under the BIOS Firmware tab. Go figure ...


----------



## ThrashZone

djgar said:


> Weird! Mine showed under the BIOS Firmware tab. Go figure ...


Hi,
It does now asus still plugging the site back together I guess


----------



## Desolutional

X99-DELUXE Beta BIOS 4101 appear for the old school Deluxe boards too, includes the X99-A and X99-S too I presume, better late than never I suppose.


----------



## xkm1948

Can any of you check the Broadwell-E microcode built into the 4101 BIOS? I modded the previous BIOS with 36 microcode myself. Just wanna see if the new one is more up to date.


----------



## TK421

bios is out for x99 deluxe

anyone tried yet?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Nope it's there though 
Supposed to be just Intel micro code update but no telling if that's all 
Was wondering if it fixed broadwell-e oc issues where oc'ing was lost.


----------



## dansi

i think 4101 bios borked windows sandbox app.
Can anyone else try to run it?


----------



## sblantipodi

new bios for X99 Deluxe is out.

X99-DELUXE Beta BIOS 4101
Updated uCode for Intel security issue.

congrats Asus for the long term support


----------



## dansi

Further testing, with hyperthreading on, windows sandbox wont load, vm, hyperv and all is borked.

Turn off hyper threading in bios, vm load ok. Anyone else same findings for 4101 bios?


----------



## Desolutional

dansi said:


> Further testing, with hyperthreading on, windows sandbox wont load, vm, hyperv and all is borked.
> 
> Turn off hyper threading in bios, vm load ok. Anyone else same findings for 4101 bios?


Could be related to ZombieLoad: https://www.tomsguide.com/us/zombieload-attack-intel-what-to-do,news-30082.html


----------



## acquacow

And here I am still on bios 1709 on my X99 deluxe... should I even bother updating?


----------



## TK421

Latest version of the bios made overclocking for my X99 Deluxe worse.

Used to be able to hold 4.6/1.374v stable but now even at 1.38 the system is still not stable during regular use and stress testing.


----------



## dansi

acquacow said:


> And here I am still on bios 1709 on my X99 deluxe... should I even bother updating?


yes just do it.
i found newer bios releases, the ram overclocking gets better. i am now running 2800ghz 4x8gb at 16-17-17-39 at 1.3v ram voltage. 
This was impossible with early bios

managed to fix the hyperthreading sandbox bug by restarting windows update, thanks to rog forums member! 
http://www.howtoedge.com/fix-defender-or-sandbox-error-0x800705b4-windows-10/


----------



## acquacow

dansi said:


> yes just do it.
> i found newer bios releases, the ram overclocking gets better. i am now running 2800ghz 4x8gb at 16-17-17-39 at 1.3v ram voltage.
> This was impossible with early bios
> 
> managed to fix the hyperthreading sandbox bug by restarting windows update, thanks to rog forums member!
> http://www.howtoedge.com/fix-defender-or-sandbox-error-0x800705b4-windows-10/


I'm running 3200 at 16-16-16-36 currently.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
x99 just doesn't like hynix or probably micron memory either 
Samsung b-die works very well 3200C14 at default timings 14-14-14-34

Where as 2666C15 is just pure garbage 
I had some 2666C16 worked very well for the first couple years on x99 ran 2800 off xmp profile 2
Like a smuck I sold it for C15 thought it would be better wouldn't run 2666 reliably :doh:


----------



## dansi

nice! perhaps you can try lower the voltages with newer bios i am getting really good ddr overclock on x99. 
in 2015, no one ever thought you can get more than 2666 outta haswell-e memory.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Dimm voltage I have it set to 1.36v just for kicks give it a little more than default 1.35v
Dimm temp is the only factor to dimm voltage it is wild how much after a point 0.010+- can make there 

Didn't state the 2666c15-c16 timings they were loose as a goose typical for hynix and micron memory guess that is the real issue with x99 and memory.

That and broadwell-e bios shoots vccio cpu 1.05 voltage to 1.25v+- just because one bumped frequency past 2133 !!!
Haswell-e bios never did that crap most say don't exceed 1.15v.


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,
tested 2101 on my ASUS X99-Deluxe II.
My OC in signature is still stable, as with former Bios 1902 : Realbench 8 hours stress test passed, HCI Memtest 1000% passed and Aida64 Cache stress test 4 hours passed.
No issues so far.


----------



## KedarWolf

5960x 4.7GHZ CPU, 4.4 cache, memory 3200 14-14-14-28 1T.


----------



## acquacow

Just upgraded to the latest 41xx bios last night and had to try and remember all my OC settings, lol!

So far things seem fine. I need to re-enable USB 3.0 if it hasn't already done that by forgetting that I disabled xHCI. Hopefully USB 3.0 on the intel chipset is stable finally.

-- Dave


----------



## xkm1948

KedarWolf said:


> 5960x 4.7GHZ CPU, 4.4 cache, memory 3200 14-14-14-28 1T.


I thought you gave up on X99 platform a while ago


----------



## KedarWolf

xkm1948 said:


> I thought you gave up on X99 platform a while ago


I'm selling it really soon. Giving a guy a steal on it. 5960x, Strix X99 motherboard, 64GB DDR3000, 512GB Samsung 960 Pro, built for him, $600 CAD.


----------



## xkm1948

Well **** that is pretty insane value


----------



## Jpmboy

KedarWolf said:


> I'm selling it really soon. Giving a guy a steal on it. 5960x, Strix X99 motherboard, 64GB DDR3000, 512GB Samsung 960 Pro, built for him, $600 CAD.


I'm still using mine daily: R5E-10/6950X and 64GB of ram at 3400c13. Solid platform! 600CAD is a very good price for all that. :thumb:


----------



## xkm1948

Jpmboy said:


> I'm still using mine daily: R5E-10/6950X and 64GB of ram at 3400c13. Solid platform! 600CAD is a very good price for all that. :thumb:


What cache frequency do you have your 6950X on?


----------



## Jpmboy

xkm1948 said:


> What cache frequency do you have your 6950X on?


[email protected] 1.18V


----------



## ThrashZone

xkm1948 said:


> What cache frequency do you have your 6950X on?


Hi,
Guess I'm waiting on your 6950x sell


----------



## xkm1948

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Guess I'm waiting on your 6950x sell


lololol well at the very least you would be happy to know that I have not overclocked the cache


----------



## Jpmboy

xkm1948 said:


> lololol well at the very least you would be happy to know that I have not overclocked the cache


^^ too funny. :thumb:


----------



## ThrashZone

xkm1948 said:


> lololol well at the very least you would be happy to know that I have not overclocked the cache


Hi,
Yeah that is a sensitive area from the past isn't it 

I'm a little skittish after my 9940x died but that was mainly because the evga 1200P2 psu took it out when it decided to die.

Another reason I got another x299 board no telling what all was messed up after the psu freaked out.


----------



## brotherscro

So I have this motherboard since 2015 without any issues so far 
I currently have DDR4 16GB (2x8) Corsair 2400MHz LPX Black CMK16GX4M2A2400C14 on it running XMP profile to get 2400mhz
Im thinking about getting the same 2x8 sticks for it since they are dirt cheap 
Now whats the best way to plug them in ? Since there are 8 slots
And can I get higher frequency ram more than 2400mhz ?

CPU : i7 5930k
Thanks


----------



## ThrashZone

brotherscro said:


> So I have this motherboard since 2015 without any issues so far
> I currently have DDR4 16GB (2x8) Corsair 2400MHz LPX Black CMK16GX4M2A2400C14 on it running XMP profile to get 2400mhz
> Im thinking about getting the same 2x8 sticks for it since they are dirt cheap
> Now whats the best way to plug them in ? Since there are 8 slots
> And can I get higher frequency ram more than 2400mhz ?
> 
> CPU : i7 5930k
> Thanks


Hi,
I use 3200C14 4x8gb kit works hunky dory.
I wouldn't use anything but it though x99 pretty finicky about memory but loves b-die

https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


----------



## brotherscro

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I use 3200C14 4x8gb kit works hunky dory.
> I wouldn't use anything but it though x99 pretty finicky about memory but loves b-die
> 
> https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


Can you tell me exactly which kit you use ?
Did you just choose XMP in bios and that's it no other settings to be adjusted ?
and how long do you have it
Thanks


----------



## ThrashZone

brotherscro said:


> Can you tell me exactly which kit you use ?
> Did you just choose XMP in bios and that's it no other settings to be adjusted ?
> and how long do you have it
> Thanks


Hi,
Bare minimum for quad channel kit 
I use this one 4x8gb kit F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW
Lucky you it's on sell 
https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232348

No xmp just manually entered the default timings 14-14-14-34/ frequency 3200 dimm voltages at 1.36v just gave it a little bump from 1.35v default.

How long I believe two years now and no they were not on sell I paid 400.us so now this same kit is a steal you buzzard don't hesitate !!! 
About 50.us more on amazon.

Other 4x8gb kits search for your self availability/ price.. if you use the b-die app


----------



## brotherscro

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Bare minimum for quad channel kit
> I use this one 4x8gb kit F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW
> Lucky you it's on sell
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232348
> 
> No xmp just manually entered the default timings 14-14-14-34/ frequency 3200 dimm voltages at 1.36v just gave it a little bump from 1.35v default.
> 
> How long I believe two years now and no they were not on sell I paid 400.us so now this same kit is a steal you buzzard don't hesitate !!!
> About 50.us more on amazon.
> 
> Other 4x8gb kits search for your self availability/ price.. if you use the b-die app


I can't find anything from b die and my motherboard qvl list so far I can only get parts from here can you tell me if there is anything here that would work fine ? Looking for 32gb kit (3200mhz)
https://www.adm.hr/subcategory.asp?subcate=memorije-racunala-0961&cate=memorija-096&id=166 (It's in Croatian)


----------



## ThrashZone

brotherscro said:


> I can't find anything from b die and my motherboard qvl list so far I can only get parts from here can you tell me if there is anything here that would work fine ? Looking for 32gb kit (3200mhz)
> https://www.adm.hr/subcategory.asp?subcate=memorije-racunala-0961&cate=memorija-096&id=166 (It's in Croatian)


Hi,
Yeah x99 had a slim qvl list mine isn't listed either 
Wow only one set of 3200C14 4x8gb kit looks pricey rgb too 
https://www.adm.hr/product.asp?prod...b-series-f4-3200c14q-32gtzrx&code=096.100.562

They have a crap load of C16 and none worth looking at

3000C14 might not be too bad little cheaper and has the same timings as the 3200C14 kit has 14-14-14 
https://www.adm.hr/product.asp?prod...gb-series-f4-3000c14q-32gtzr&code=096.100.604

But yeah those two are the only 4x8gb kits worth considering.


----------



## brotherscro

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah x99 had a slim qvl list mine isn't listed either
> Wow only one set of 3200C14 4x8gb kit looks pricey rgb too
> https://www.adm.hr/product.asp?prod...b-series-f4-3200c14q-32gtzrx&code=096.100.562
> 
> They have a crap load of C16 and none worth looking at
> 
> 3000C14 might not be too bad little cheaper and has the same timings as the 3200C14 kit has 14-14-14
> https://www.adm.hr/product.asp?prod...gb-series-f4-3000c14q-32gtzr&code=096.100.604
> 
> But yeah those two are the only 4x8gb kits worth considering.


Yup they are very pricey I need to find another source maybe amazon.de/newweg


Edit :
What do you think about this :
G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C15D-32GTZSW
https://www.newegg.com/global/hr-en..._Z_F4-3200C15D-32GTZSW-_-20-232-389-_-Product
cheapest ones I could find from b die so far

And I found this from Corsair website memory finder 
https://www.newegg.com/global/hr-en/corsair-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820233871
VENGEANCE® LPX 64GB (4 x 16GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15 Memory Kit - Black


----------



## ThrashZone

brotherscro said:


> Yup they are very pricey I need to find another source maybe amazon.de/newweg


Hi,
Here are all of them off b-die app 
Use the codes for the search where ever you can 
F4-3200C14Q-32GFX
F4-3200C14Q-32GTRG
F4-3200C14Q-32GTRS
F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ
F4-3200C14Q-32GTZN
F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR
F4-3200C14Q-32GTZRX
F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW
F4-3200C14Q-32GVK
F4-3200C14Q-32GVR

And one team group also worth searching for likely to be cheaper than all of the above kits all are 4x8gb kits pretty much off the image I posted earlier 
TXBD432G3200HC14BQC01


----------



## brotherscro

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Here are all of them off b-die app
> Use the codes for the search where ever you can
> F4-3200C14Q-32GFX
> F4-3200C14Q-32GTRG
> F4-3200C14Q-32GTRS
> F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ
> F4-3200C14Q-32GTZN
> F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR
> F4-3200C14Q-32GTZRX
> F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW
> F4-3200C14Q-32GVK
> F4-3200C14Q-32GVR
> 
> And one team group also worth searching for likely to be cheaper than all of the above kits all are 4x8gb kits pretty much off the image I posted earlier
> TXBD432G3200HC14BQC01


I think im gonna save up for those that you have they are so far the cheapest and they worked for you
this from list are too much for I need something under 250-270 dollars maybe even 3000mhz ?

I was really lucky with DDR4 16GB (2x8) Corsair 2400MHz LPX Black CMK16GX4M2A2400C14 that I currently have 4 years on this day without any issues on xmp profile at 2400


----------



## Kbird

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah x99 had a slim qvl list mine isn't listed either
> 
> 3000C14 might not be too bad little cheaper and has the same timings as the 3200C14 kit has 14-14-14
> 
> .


X99 Platform has a Memory hole at 3000 on the 100 FSB , so you need to run it at 125FSB which is autoset by XMP mode.

However my 3000 Corsair Vengeance did run for 2 years+ at 3200 on 100FSB before being replaced 3-4 months ago by Corsair due to instability/crashes at 1.35-1.38v.

the new memory won't run at 3000 mhz either even though Corsair claims it does on X99 BUT it does run at 1T at 2666mhz at stock voltage, so I stopped fighting them about it as it wasn't worth it , as they are Samsung Die according to CPUZ. ( samsung B die , I could not confirm though)

PS check your MB Manual for which slots to use for 4 sticks..... there is a diagram in mine....

https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Memory/VENGEANCE-LPX/p/CMK32GX4M4C3000C15


----------



## ThrashZone

Kbird said:


> X99 Platform has a Memory hole at 3000 on the 100 FSB , so you need to run it at 125FSB which is autoset by XMP mode.
> 
> However my 3000 Corsair Vengeance did run for 2 years+ at 3200 on 100FSB before being replaced 3-4 months ago by Corsair due to instability/crashes at 1.35-1.38v.
> 
> the new memory won't run at 3000 mhz either even though Corsair claims it does on X99 BUT it does run at 1T at 2666mhz at stock voltage, so I stopped fighting them about it as it wasn't worth it , as they are Samsung Die according to CPUZ. ( samsung B die , I could not confirm though)
> 
> PS check your MB Manual for which slots to use for 4 sticks..... there is a diagram in mine....
> 
> https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Memory/VENGEANCE-LPX/p/CMK32GX4M4C3000C15


Hi,
Use this it should state b-die/ e-die/...

http://www.softnology.biz/files.html


----------



## ThrashZone

brotherscro said:


> I think im gonna save up for those that you have they are so far the cheapest and they worked for you
> this from list are too much for I need something under 250-270 dollars maybe even 3000mhz ?
> 
> I was really lucky with DDR4 16GB (2x8) Corsair 2400MHz LPX Black CMK16GX4M2A2400C14 that I currently have 4 years on this day without any issues on xmp profile at 2400


Hi,
You could like you said just get a couple more 2400C14's if really cheap 
Look at your existing memory it should have a VER.# on it 
Make sure the other 2400 says the same and you should have the best chances of no problems.

You never said which mother board you have just 5930k like myself
Mine is in my x99 system listing on signature.


----------



## brotherscro

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You could like you said just get a couple more 2400C14's if really cheap
> Look at your existing memory it should have a VER.# on it
> Make sure the other 2400 says the same and you should have the best chances of no problems.
> 
> You never said which mother board you have just 5930k like myself
> Mine is in my x99 system listing on signature.


I have x99 sabertooth and i7 5930k 
Yeah that 2400mhz memory is about 70 dollars here already ordered and waiting for it it's the same one thats why I have to wait for about 2 weeks  Maybe in future will try go over 2400mhz


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah ebay usually comes up with some good stuff every once in a while 

I forget have you posted the tested latency timings of that 2400C14 yet ?\
Are they 14-14-14-34 ?
If so you can probably oc them to 2800-3000MHz


----------



## brotherscro

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah ebay usually comes up with some good stuff every once in a while
> 
> I forget have you posted the tested latency timings of that 2400C14 yet ?\
> Are they 14-14-14-34 ?
> If so you can probably oc them to 2800-3000MHz



Here are some pics if that helps the only thing that i oc'ed is my cpu to 4.4-4.5 and gpu a little before gaming that's it 
I don't really know anything about ram oc


----------



## Kbird

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Use this it should state b-die/ e-die/...
> 
> http://www.softnology.biz/files.html


Thanks for the link :thumb: 

CMK32GX4M4C3000C15 --------- B-Die confirmed on a speed grade of DDR4-2133P downbin ( whatever a downbin is? )

KB


----------



## ThrashZone

brotherscro said:


> Here are some pics if that helps the only thing that i oc'ed is my cpu to 4.4-4.5 and gpu a little before gaming that's it
> I don't really know anything about ram oc


Hi,
Nope probably only go 2600/ 2666MHz maybe timings look like hynix 
Use the link I posted earlier for the other guy post a screen shot of it.

http://www.softnology.biz/files.html


----------



## brotherscro

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nope probably only go 2600/ 2666MHz maybe timings look like hynix
> Use the link I posted earlier for the other guy post a screen shot of it.
> 
> http://www.softnology.biz/files.html


Well just tell me what to change so I can try it even if it's that little
Here it is


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Not sure what to make of that set brother not much info on it timings say the most though not great if it works then all is good


----------



## brotherscro

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not sure what to make of that set brother not much info on it timings say the most though not great if it works then all is good




So what should I change for RAM OC ? Never done so I don't know where to start


----------



## ThrashZone

brotherscro said:


> So what should I change for RAM OC ? Never done so I don't know where to start


Hi,
Plenty of info and help over here but yep just increase the memory oc one step and see how it goes.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...-intel-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html

And you'll need this as rock memory utility to share what timings are being used in the os with everyone.


----------



## Kbird

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Plenty of info and help over here but yep just increase the memory oc one step and see how it goes.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...-intel-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html
> 
> And you'll need this as rock memory utility to share what timings are being used in the os with everyone.



Just FYI .... at least on my X99A-II MB, the 4 Series of Asrock Mem. configurators ( 4.03/4.04) don't work properly but 3.06 does.....


----------



## ThrashZone

Kbird said:


> Just FYI .... at least on my X99A-II MB, the 4 Series of Asrock Mem. configurators ( 4.03/4.04) don't work properly but 3.06 does.....


Hi,
Oops right you are forgot about that 
I got a 3.0.6 from Jp a while back hard to find


----------



## xkm1948

X99 would not suffer from lack of bandwidth. They key here is latency. Decrease latency would vastly improve your memory subsystem performance.

Of course this is assuming you don't use your PC for heavy lifting computing.


----------



## brotherscro

Any good benchmark tool to compare difference before with 2x8gb ddr4 2400 and after 4x8gb ddr4 2400 ? My 2x8gb kit is coming today finally so i'm looking for something to compare before and after 
Thanks



Edit:
It seems that same kit I got dosn't work properly at first when I installed it in bios only 3 sticks were recognised then I went into windows with aida64 recognised all sticks but 2 of the new seems like they didn't work it still said 16gb now after restart again those 2 new sticks won't recognised at all 
did they just die or something ? 
Anyone know whats the issue

edit2:i've installed 2 new rams by it self they both get recognised by windows but only shows 8gb

edit3: I put my old ram back in and same thing only 1 ram stick get used so it shows 8gb ram in windows other one only gets detected via aida 64
Last update : After trying everything removing battery,clearing cmos managed to get showing 4 sticks in bios but after restarting back to those 2 old ones those 2 new sticks I can only read information from them nothing else also pictures from old and new stick it seems that they are diferent version even if they are the same model

Here are some pictures to show my issue :


----------



## Jpmboy

you are mixing kits (the 4 sticks were not binned so as to work together). They probably still can but you need to avoid XMP and manually tune the kits. Best to get a single 4x8GB kit:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...-intel-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html


----------



## brotherscro

Jpmboy said:


> you are mixing kits (the 4 sticks were not binned so as to work together). They probably still can but you need to avoid XMP and manually tune the kits. Best to get a single 4x8GB kit:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...-intel-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html



Well I managed to get it working for a moment it showed 32 but when I restarted pc back to 16gb
Also I managed to get the new kit working

Can I buy again the same new kit since now it's the same new version would it work 4x8gb ?

x2 DDR4 16GB (2x8) Corsair 2400MHz LPX Black, CMK16GX4M2A2400C14


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Maybe there would be a preferred placement for the different kits to be in 
Example maybe A1 and C1 for one kit and B1-D1 for the new so they work in quad channel :/


----------



## Jpmboy

brotherscro said:


> Well I managed to get it working for a moment it showed 32 but when I restarted pc back to 16gb
> Also I managed to get the new kit working
> 
> Can I buy again the same new kit since now it's the same new version would it work 4x8gb ?
> 
> x2 DDR4 16GB (2x8) Corsair 2400MHz LPX Black, CMK16GX4M2A2400C14


 Risky - it really does not matter if the kits are produced at the same time or not and have identical label specs. After a production run, the batch of sticks are binned (matched/paired) with other sticks based on testing. When you buy a 4 stick kit, the sticks are together because they will work at the rated speed a a set. That said, you can get away with mixing two identical kits, but this will likely require manual tuning.
If I understand your post, you have cleared CMOS (this is important) and put the 4 sticks in the proper slots, and will will not even post 32GB with ALL bios settings at Defaults (Auto)?


----------



## brotherscro

Jpmboy said:


> Risky - it really does not matter if the kits are produced at the same time or not and have identical label specs. After a production run, the batch of sticks are binned (matched/paired) with other sticks based on testing. When you buy a 4 stick kit, the sticks are together because they will work at the rated speed a a set. That said, you can get away with mixing two identical kits, but this will likely require manual tuning.
> If I understand your post, you have cleared CMOS (this is important) and put the 4 sticks in the proper slots, and will will not even post 32GB with ALL bios settings at Defaults (Auto)?


I pushed that thing on back of the PC and also I removed the battery I placed sticks per motherboard guide loaded into bios it did recognize all of them but XMP was disabled could not choose anything 
Went into windows did few benchmarks on Aida64 checked everything and it had 32gb then restarted pc went to bios again and they were gone just recognized 2 sticks but I can still see spd information from other two and back to 16gb no idea why it won't work now im running on newer ram that I got today 
I've already emailed the place where I bought to see if I can trade it back for 2x8gb kit or 4x8gb one

You can see in the picture 2 outer ones are new and 2 sticks on insides are the old ones


----------



## Jpmboy

brotherscro said:


> I pushed that thing on back of the PC and also I removed the battery I placed sticks per motherboard guide loaded into bios it did recognize all of them but XMP was disabled could not choose anything
> Went into windows did few benchmarks on Aida64 checked everything and it had 32gb then restarted pc went to bios again and they were gone just recognized 2 sticks but I can still see spd information from other two and back to 16gb no idea why it won't work now im running on newer ram that I got today
> I've already emailed the place where I bought to see if I can trade it back for 2x8gb kit or 4x8gb one
> 
> You can see in the picture 2 outer ones are new and 2 sticks on insides are the old ones


you may have to play with VCCSA (system agent) voltage tp get all the sticks to show (always). And try running 1.35V (if the spd is 1.2V) but change nothing else. Ignore XMP - it will only mess things up with mixed kits. Be sure to CLRCMOS (no need to remove the battery) if XMP was enabled at any time since the last clrcmos. :thumb:


----------



## D-EJ915

Possible your ram slots are also dirty, can blow them out and reinsert the memory sticks a few times to clean them up and see if they show up again.


----------



## brotherscro

Okay so after clearing CMOS again put it all in it booted up to BIOS it recognised everything but XMP once again was disabled
So I went to Windows did some Aida64 test it recognised everything went up to play some BFV I've noticed that I could not OC my CPU to 4.3 as usual with Intel Extreme Tuning Utility it would not go over 4.0 then I restarted my pc again to see if it works my PC automaticli shut down before even getting to bios screen so im back to 2x8gb again (also xmp works 2400 no prob)

Also here are some pictures from Aida and Thaiphoon Burner if that helps


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah, you are mixing MIcron and Hynix sticks. Don't bother trying anymore, just get a single 4x8GB kit.


----------



## brotherscro

Jpmboy said:


> yeah, you are mixing MIcron and Hynix sticks. Don't bother trying anymore, just get a single 4x8GB kit.





Would this kit work 
G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series, F4-2400C15Q-32GRR
(4x8GB)

It's only kit on my motherboards QVL list but it's from another shop so I can't trade the ram I bought and need to pay the full price


Also, these are from the shop I got that newer ram and I could trade it in probably for half the price but it's not on the QVL list so I don't know if it's worth the risk

DDR4 32GB (2x16) Corsair 2400MHz LPX Black, CMK32GX4M2A2400C14
or
DDR4 32GB (4x8) Corsair 2400MHz LPX (doesn't say the model name )
Type DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin
Modules 4x 8GB
JEDEC PC4-19200U
CAS Latency CL 14


----------



## Jpmboy

brotherscro said:


> Would this kit work
> G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series, F4-2400C15Q-32GRR
> (4x8GB)
> 
> It's only kit on my motherboards QVL list but it's from another shop so I can't trade the ram I bought and need to pay the full price
> 
> 
> Also, these are from the shop I got that newer ram and I could trade it in probably for half the price but it's not on the QVL list so I don't know if it's worth the risk
> 
> DDR4 32GB (2x16) Corsair 2400MHz LPX Black, CMK32GX4M2A2400C14
> or
> DDR4 32GB (4x8) Corsair 2400MHz LPX (doesn't say the model name )
> Type DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin
> Modules 4x 8GB
> JEDEC PC4-19200U
> CAS Latency CL 14


go with the g.skill or corsair 4x8GB kit. 16GB modules are more difficult to "tame".


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
You should be able to find some team group memory in your region.
About the cheapest b-die I've read.


----------



## Kbird

brotherscro said:


> Would this kit work
> G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series, F4-2400C15Q-32GRR
> (4x8GB)
> 
> It's only kit on my motherboards QVL list but it's from another shop so I can't trade the ram I bought and need to pay the full price
> 
> 
> Also, these are from the shop I got that newer ram and I could trade it in probably for half the price but it's not on the QVL list so I don't know if it's worth the risk
> 
> DDR4 32GB (2x16) Corsair 2400MHz LPX Black, CMK32GX4M2A2400C14
> or
> DDR4 32GB (4x8) Corsair 2400MHz LPX (doesn't say the model name )
> Type DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin
> Modules 4x 8GB
> JEDEC PC4-19200U
> CAS Latency CL 14


This is the Kit Corsair sent me a few months ago suitable for X99 , it runs nicely at 2666mhz 1.23v 1T ( X99 has a memory hole at 3000 on 100 FSB )

I'm not using XMP and Thaiphoon says it is Samsung B-Die or was when I got mine....

https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Memory/VENGEANCE-LPX/p/CMK32GX4M4C3000C15

I don't think any MB Manuf. will have updated QVL on all the new Ram from the last 3yrs .....

KB


----------



## brotherscro

Would this kit work fine with XMP (without additional tweaking) also it's a bit cheaper than 2400 kit

DDR4 32GB (4x8GB), DDR4 2666, CL16, DIMM 288-pin, Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK32GX4M4A2666C16


or should I just get this 2400mhz one

PC-19200, 32 GB, G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series, F4-2400C15Q-32GRR, DDR4 2400 MHz, kit 4x8GB

both are on x99 sabertooth QVL ( my cpu is i7 5930k if it matters )
These are the only kits I can find near me so far that are in my price range


----------



## TeslaHUN

I share my experience ,in case somebody wondering about G-Skill Ripjav V 3200mhz ram compatibility ( 2*8 and 4*8 gb config tested )

Asus X99A : working fine on 3200mhz even on quad channel

Asus X99 RAMPAGE V EXTREME : only working at 2400mhz ,tried everything ,it simply wont boot on 2400+


----------



## TK421

TeslaHUN said:


> I share my experience ,in case somebody wondering about G-Skill Ripjav V 3200mhz ram compatibility ( 2*8 and 4*8 gb config tested )
> 
> Asus X99A : working fine on 3200mhz even on quad channel
> 
> Asus X99 RAMPAGE V EXTREME : only working at 2400mhz ,tried everything ,it simply wont boot on 2400+



I wonder why this is too. I have some 3000C15 b-die ram and it refuses to boot beyond 2666 on my X99D.


Works on other newer platforms though.


----------



## ThrashZone

brotherscro said:


> Would this kit work fine with XMP (without additional tweaking) also it's a bit cheaper than 2400 kit
> 
> DDR4 32GB (4x8GB), DDR4 2666, CL16, DIMM 288-pin, Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK32GX4M4A2666C16
> 
> 
> or should I just get this 2400mhz one
> 
> PC-19200, 32 GB, G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series, F4-2400C15Q-32GRR, DDR4 2400 MHz, kit 4x8GB
> 
> both are on x99 sabertooth QVL ( my cpu is i7 5930k if it matters )
> These are the only kits I can find near me so far that are in my price range


Hi,
I had some corsair dominator 2666C16 4x4gb kit worked pretty good for nearly 2 years 
This was an older release of the stuff VER# 4.23 I sold it though 

But then again I have some corsair dominator 2666C15 4x4gb kit that one stick always drops off the planet VER#3.21
Got a rma replacement still unopened up for sell.


----------



## ThrashZone

TeslaHUN said:


> I share my experience ,in case somebody wondering about G-Skill Ripjav V 3200mhz ram compatibility ( 2*8 and 4*8 gb config tested )
> 
> Asus X99A : working fine on 3200mhz even on quad channel
> 
> Asus X99 RAMPAGE V EXTREME : only working at 2400mhz ,tried everything ,it simply wont boot on 2400+


Hi,
Same chip ?
Wouldn't put it past defective board asus and all.


----------



## TeslaHUN

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Same chip ?
> Wouldn't put it past defective board asus and all.


Yep same CPU /same memory sticks . Shorted out one memory slot on X99A and bought a Rampage instead .


----------



## ThrashZone

TeslaHUN said:


> Yep same CPU /same memory sticks . Shorted out one memory slot on X99A and bought a Rampage instead .


Hi,
So far my x99 sabertooth is hanging pretty tough on 3200C14 4x8gb kit knock on wood


----------



## Kbird

TK421 said:


> I wonder why this is too. I have some 3000C15 b-die ram and it refuses to boot beyond 2666 on my X99D.
> 
> 
> Works on other newer platforms though.


It's a Known issue....On X99 the memory dividers don't work at 2800/3000mhz on 100 FSB, which is why XMP switches the FSB to 125 Strap automatically at 3000mhz, so I ran my 3000C15 at 3200mhz on 100 FSB for a year or two with looser timings at T2 on 1.37v. I now run a similar 3000C15 Kit at 2666 at 100FSB at T1 instead at 1.23v and haven't noticed any difference.

KB,


----------



## TK421

Kbird said:


> It's a Known issue....On X99 the memory dividers don't work at 2800/3000mhz on 100 FSB, which is why XMP switches the FSB to 125 Strap automatically at 3000mhz, so I ran my 3000C15 at 3200mhz on 100 FSB for a year or two with looser timings at T2 on 1.37v. I now run a similar 3000C15 Kit at 2666 at 100FSB at T1 instead at 1.23v and haven't noticed any difference.
> 
> KB,



So you recommend trying a different FSB value to see if anything over 2400/2666 boots?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Only time I've seen cpu strap change to 125 is if using forget the actual name in bios for preset oc'ing but otherwise manual everything.

Also using xmp or also just increasing memory frequency shoots vccio cpu 1.05 voltage to 1.25v way too much
The above also shoots vccsa/ system agent also to 1.2v nearly

Either of the above can cause instability.

So set vccio cpu and pch to it's default voltage 1.05v
System agent set to offset mode 0.170 should give you 1.024v
Or go full manual mode and set vccsa to 1.0v

CPU strap 100
Multicore enhancement = disabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

TK421 said:


> So you recommend trying a different FSB value to see if anything over 2400/2666 boots?


on x99 the memory dividers are coupled to the strap. The memory dividers (ratios) on strap 100 allow for one set of frequencies, 125 allows for another (with some overlap). There is no "odd memory ratio" capability on x99 (like x299 or Z_70 or Z_90). So, yeah, you can sometimes get a notch higher frequency on a given ram kit by changing strap. But seeing as the kit seems to have a ceiling of 2600 on strap 100 (which has the strongest ratios), I don;t have high expectations. Probably need a higher bin ram kit.
My R5E-10 is still running 3400c13 with 64GB using a single 3200c14 8x8GB ram kit.
Some XMPs will change BCLK (strap) to run at the XMP frequencies.


----------



## TK421

Jpmboy said:


> on x99 the memory dividers are coupled to the strap. The memory dividers (ratios) on strap 100 allow for one set of frequencies, 125 allows for another (with some overlap). There is no "odd memory ratio" capabilirt on x99 (like x299 or Z_70 or Z_90). So, yeah, you can sometimes get a notch higher frequency on a given ram kit by changing strap. But seeing as the kit seems to have a ceiling of 2600 on strap 10 (which has the strongest ratios), I don;t have high expectations. Probably need a higher bin ram kit.
> My R5E-10 is still running 3400c13 with 64GB using a single 3200c14 8x8GB ram kit.
> Some XMPs will change BCLK (strap) to run at the XMP frequencies.





What do you mean odd memory ratio?




The kit is 3000C15 B-die (4x16GB), can't even get it to boot at 2800/2933 (20-20-20-44 2T 1.4v) at strap 100.


8x16GB loses channel 3 even with 2133 20-20-20-44 2T 1.4v 100 strap. So only reading channel 1-2-4 with total 96GB.


VCCSA / VCCIO (imc) is set at 1.19v, CPU reverted back to stock settings.





Changing strap requires reconfiguration of CPU multipliers or?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
3200C16 I can't get it to even post on x99 hynix kit.


----------



## ThrashZone

TK421 said:


> What do you mean odd memory ratio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kit is 3000C15 B-die (4x16GB), can't even get it to boot at 2800/2933 (20-20-20-44 2T 1.4v) at strap 100.
> 
> 
> 8x16GB loses channel 3 even with 2133 20-20-20-44 2T 1.4v 100 strap. So only reading channel 1-2-4 with total 96GB.
> 
> 
> VCCSA / VCCIO (imc) is set at 1.19v, CPU reverted back to stock settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing strap requires reconfiguration of CPU multipliers or?


Hi,
Same as 125 cpu strap x 36 all core = 4500MHz instead of 100 cpu strap all core 45 = 4500MHz

Changing cpu strap changes the listed memory frequencies on the list I'm guessing.


----------



## TK421

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Same as 125 cpu strap x 36 all core = 4500MHz instead of 100 cpu strap all core 45 = 4500MHz
> 
> Changing cpu strap changes the listed memory frequencies on the list I'm guessing.


 Ok thanks for the advice.





Will check in a bit. Currently overhauling the X99 build after moving most of my components to X570.


----------



## ThrashZone

TK421 said:


> Ok thanks for the advice.
> 
> Will check in a bit. Currently overhauling the X99 build after moving most of my components to X570.


Hi,
Yeah so if using 125 cpu strap which broadwell-e seems to like more than haswell-e just remember to adjust your cpu multiplier too for 125 cpu strap 

If you can't boot maybe the all core multiplier is stopping you not the memory frequency at 3000Mhz

But also don't forget to peg vccio cpu to 1.05v !


----------



## Kbird

TK421 said:


> So you recommend trying a different FSB value to see if anything over 2400/2666 boots?


I actually ran my 1st Corsair 3000C15 Kit on 125 Strap for the 1st year or so until KedarWolf Posted some timings here on the Forum for me
to use at 3200 on 100FSB. However I am only running 4x8GB , as I knew when buying that not all 16GB chips were created equal and I didn't
want compatibility issues. That Kit started have issues at default 1.35v and higher so Corsair replaced it , so I now just run the new Kit at 
2666mhz but 1T not 2 with everything at default except voltage bumped a little to support the 1T though honestly I don't know it it needs
it but I usually don't mess much with RAM OCing as my knowledge on it isn't deep enough on the X99 Platform. 

I tried XMP at 1st but the voltages freaked me out and I didn't understand then, how or why XMP could change the strap to 125.
The Voltage issues as Thashzone pointed out lead me to run 125 still but not XMP, with all voltages locked down to default values ,
at least till I started playing with the OC on my 5820K.

KB.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah broadwell-e bios does way different voltages than haswell-e bios ever did
On my sabertooth old or not I'm still on last haswell-e bios 2101 released 1-06-2016 !

ASUS reuses bios numbers some new broadwell-e bios for other boards are also numbered 2101 lol very much not the same


----------



## cloppy007

Kbird said:


> This is the Kit Corsair sent me a few months ago suitable for X99 , it runs nicely at 2666mhz 1.23v 1T ( X99 has a memory hole at 3000 on 100 FSB )
> 
> I'm not using XMP and Thaiphoon says it is Samsung B-Die or was when I got mine....
> 
> https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Memory/VENGEANCE-LPX/p/CMK32GX4M4C3000C15
> 
> I don't think any MB Manuf. will have updated QVL on all the new Ram from the last 3yrs .....
> 
> KB


I have the same kit (also running at 2666, 1T, 1.22V) and it's not Samsung B-die. Guess you were lucky. My cpu won't boot at all any higher (2800,3000,3200) at the 100 or 125 strap. It's very stable, save for freezes when booting up windows after disconnecting the PSU from the mains, specially during the winter.


----------



## Kbird

cloppy007 said:


> I have the same kit (also running at 2666, 1T, 1.22V) and it's not Samsung B-die. Guess you were lucky. My cpu won't boot at all any higher (2800,3000,3200) at the 100 or 125 strap. It's very stable, save for freezes when booting up windows after disconnecting the PSU from the mains, specially during the winter.


..

After 1 set failing overtime I decided not to push the Ram too hard, especially since at 2666 it is good with 1T and tighter timings 15-15-15-36 @1.25 currently (which are the 2133mhz timings, (1066) I believe listed in CPUz , so I gave them a try) and figure it is likely as good as at 3000 anyway..... ([email protected] 35)

P.S. FYI mine don't boot at 2800/3000 either due to the X99 issues mentioned above and I decided not to use 3200 again after the 1st Set failure.


----------



## Jpmboy

TK421 said:


> What do you mean odd memory ratio?
> The kit is 3000C15 B-die (4x16GB), can't even get it to boot at 2800/2933 (20-20-20-44 2T 1.4v) at strap 100.
> 8x16GB loses channel 3 even with 2133 20-20-20-44 2T 1.4v 100 strap. So only reading channel 1-2-4 with total 96GB.
> VCCSA / VCCIO (imc) is set at 1.19v, CPU reverted back to stock settings.
> Changing strap requires reconfiguration of CPU multipliers or?


(all those extra carriage returns in your post are deleted in the quote, so I don;t have to hunt for a sentence - why do that?)
The memory ratio (or memory multiplier) is the ratio between BCLK(strap) and the frequency (Hz) not the ram speed (eg, 2666, or 3000 etc), or data rate (DDRx). THe ram frequency is shown in CPUZ, the speed is double the frequency).
So for 2666 on strap 100, the ratio is 133, on 125 strap, it is an "odd ratio" (x99 only does 100 and 133 "dividers"). On your MB, the best ratios are 2666/100, 3200/100, 2800/100(?), 2750/125, 3400/100. About the same as x79 (just from "recollection"). 
A very crude way to determine if a ram kit is actually faster as a starting point is to divide the frequency by CAS. So.. 
4000cas17 ~ 235
3600cas16 ~ 225
3600cas17 ~ 212
2666cas12 ~ 222 and...
3000cas15 ~ 200 (which is the "slowest" in this list)
This is the theoretical data rate (higher is better). The higher the freq/cas ratio... the better the "bin" for the rated speed (this will not reflect overclocking headroom or voltage-frequency scaling above the rated speed)

Speed is not bandwidth. Think of bandwidth as lanes on a highway, with everybody driving the same speed. More lanes (channels) higher bandwidth, but the "speed" is the same whether it's 2 lanes (dual channel) or 4 (quad channel) running the same frequency and primary timings. Of course secondary and 3rd timings will impact any measure of ram performance... 

On x99 quad channel (socket 2011-3) with a good cpu and decent ram ICs (20nm B or 17nm D die, 8GB sticks) most x99 boards can do 3200 some can do 3400 at 1.45V or less. 16GB sticks on x99 will always be a challenge at 2666 and higher.
Eh, it's a really dense subject, and unless we invest the time, tuning can be a real rabbit hole. You can get a lot of info and examples in the Intel 24/7 ram thread here at OCN. :thumb:

2666 with as low a cas as you can get is just fine. running a higher frequency with a higher cas may not improve performance at all


----------



## Jpmboy

cloppy007 said:


> I have the same kit (also running at 2666, 1T, 1.22V) and it's not Samsung B-die. Guess you were lucky. My cpu won't boot at all any higher (2800,3000,3200) at the 100 or 125 strap. It's very stable, save for freezes when booting up windows after disconnecting the PSU from the mains, specially during the winter.


for that "cold" boot freeze, is PLL overvoltage enabled? Or have you tried setting a higher set of "boot" (only) voltages if your MB has those options?


----------



## brotherscro

So today finally after week of waiting for my DDR4 32GB (4x8GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK32GX4M4A2666C16R kit arrived
So far everything works fine 
The only thing I noticed that when I selected XMP profile it changed strap to 100 and all cores to 3.7ghz , and changed cache 
So It should work fine without worries for CPU right ? (i7 5930k) I usually oc it before gaming to 4.4ghz (1.280v)
Also is there any OC that could be done on ram or something to improve if it can or should I just keep it as is


----------



## ThrashZone

brotherscro said:


> So today finally after week of waiting for my DDR4 32GB (4x8GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK32GX4M4A2666C16R kit arrived
> So far everything works fine
> The only thing I noticed that when I selected XMP profile it changed strap to 100 and all cores to 3.7ghz , and changed cache
> So It should work fine without worries for CPU right ? (i7 5930k) I usually oc it before gaming to 4.4ghz (1.280v)
> Also is there any OC that could be done on ram or something to improve if it can or should I just keep it as is


Hi,
You must of okayed multi core enhancement after enabling xmp profile 

To bad corsair used micron memory chips on that set 
No telling how well it will work over time 
One stick always dropped off the planet for me on 2666C15 4x4gb kit though. VER 4.23 good VER 3.21 Bad

Did you notice the VER # on the side of the sticks post it if you don't mind.


----------



## brotherscro

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You must of okayed multi core enhancement after enabling xmp profile
> 
> To bad corsair used micron memory chips on that set
> No telling how well it will work over time
> One stick always dropped off the planet for me on 2666C15 4x4gb kit though. VER 4.23 good VER 3.21 Bad
> 
> Did you notice the VER # on the side of the sticks post it if you don't mind.



Here it is

Very strange my kit from 2014 2x8gb was 3.20 now the same kit I got 2 weeks ago is ver 8.30
and this kit is 3.31

Well at least it works now I just tested FFXV got about 5-10 fps increase it really helps a lot


----------



## ThrashZone

brotherscro said:


> Here it is
> 
> Very strange my kit from 2014 2x8gb was 3.20 now the same kit I got 2 weeks ago is ver 8.30
> and this kit is 3.31
> 
> Well at least it works now I just tested FFXV got about 5-10 fps increase it really helps a lot


Hi,
You running a mixed kit ?

Use thaiphoon burner on the VER 3.20 set it's likely samsung instead of micron.


----------



## brotherscro

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You running a mixed kit ?
> 
> Use thaiphoon burner on the VER 3.20 set it's likely samsung instead of micron.



No that was kit before you can see few pages back this is the new one I just got today so far works pretty fine no issues so pretty happy about it


----------



## Kbird

brotherscro said:


> So today finally after week of waiting for my DDR4 32GB (4x8GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK32GX4M4A2666C16R kit arrived
> So far everything works fine
> The only thing I noticed that when I selected XMP profile it changed strap to 100 and all cores to 3.7ghz , and changed cache
> So It should work fine without worries for CPU right ? (i7 5930k) I usually oc it before gaming to 4.4ghz (1.280v)
> Also is there any OC that could be done on ram or something to improve if it can or should I just keep it as is


There is no need to use XMP , just set the Timings and voltage yourself , XMP can do weird things to Voltages and Change the Strap which I don't personally trust 100% especially the Voltages if left on Auto.

Try the Ram at the 1066mhz speed Timings settings ( std.2133mhz default) you see in CPUz , it's what I'm doing with my Corsair Ram , (V4.32) 
my C15 is running C14 timings and is fine in RealBench and Benchs like FFXIV Heavensward. ( I think it is harder on computer than FFXIV )

Personally I have always had good luck with Micron Memory in the Past , was always my goto before X99.

KB.


----------



## ThrashZone

brotherscro said:


> No that was kit before you can see few pages back this is the new one I just got today so far works pretty fine no issues so pretty happy about it


Hi,
Good 

So you never ran thaiphoon on the older set ?

I gave up on corsair personally 
I got a trident-z 3200c14 4x8gb kit and never looked back 2 years running on it on my x99 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...th-american-users-only-1691.html#post28262598


----------



## brotherscro

Kbird said:


> There is no need to use XMP , just set the Timings and voltage yourself , XMP can do weird things to Voltages and Change the Strap which I don't personally trust 100% especially the Voltages if left on Auto.
> 
> Try the Ram at the 1066mhz speed Timings settings ( std.2133mhz default) you see in CPUz , it's what I'm doing with my Corsair Ram , (V4.32)
> my C15 is running C14 timings and is fine in RealBench and Benchs like FFXIV Heavensward. ( I think it is harder on computer than FFXIV )
> 
> Personally I have always had good luck with Micron Memory in the Past , was always my goto before X99.
> 
> KB.


Can you tell me what to change from these picture don't wanna mess up anything
So I'm guessing just this
DRAM Frequency: 2666
DRAM Voltage (CHA,CHB)
DRAM Voltage (CHC, CHD) both 1.2v ?

And on other picture just change primary timings ?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I'd just ride it out on xmp until you actually run into a problem especially running at 2666 xmp profile 1

I would how ever limit a couple settings which usually get exaggerated on auto.
VCCIO cpu to it's default at 1.05v
VCCIO pch to it's default at 1.05v


----------



## brotherscro

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'd just ride it out on xmp until you actually run into a problem especially running at 2666 xmp profile 1
> 
> I would how ever limit a couple settings which usually get exaggerated on auto.
> VCCIO cpu to it's default at 1.05v
> VCCIO pch to it's default at 1.05v


Hm will do didn't touch that at all

One last thing is this okay when I enable XMP 
Im talking about CPU Cache Ratio don't know what it does so I don't now if it's safe at that value it was always on auto


----------



## Nastya

A ratio of 31 is very safe, provided the board doesn't increase cache voltage to unsafe territories. What the profile will additionally do is set the ratio to a fixed 31, meaning the cache ratio is permanently at 31 and won't downclock.


----------



## ThrashZone

brotherscro said:


> Hm will do didn't touch that at all
> 
> One last thing is this okay when I enable XMP
> Im talking about CPU Cache Ratio don't know what it does so I don't now if it's safe at that value it was always on auto


Hi,
Yes I thought 31 cache was a default setting on auto 
I just give it a little more at 32 and all core 39 just for a little bump 

Please do limit *vccio cpu* and pch to *1.05v xmp does exaggerate this voltage or just increasing memory frequency past 2133
*


----------



## brotherscro

So this should be fine ?
I've noticed VCCIO CPU was around 1.25 when on Auto now it's around 1.04
PCH was normal tho


----------



## ThrashZone

brotherscro said:


> So this should be fine ?
> I've noticed VCCIO CPU was around 1.25 when on Auto now it's around 1.04
> PCH was normal tho


Hi,
Yeah vccio pch isn't effected but it's it's default voltage so doesn't hurt to change it too 

Vccio cpu on the other hand is wildly different on newer bios way too much and could cause unnecessary wear and tear on the cpu not to mention higher temps likely. 

Another you might monitor is vccsa/ system agent.
I usually keep it at around the same as vccio cpu and pch at 1.05 too or a tad lower using Offset mode and 0.165


----------



## Kbird

brotherscro said:


> Can you tell me what to change from these picture don't wanna mess up anything
> So I'm guessing just this
> DRAM Frequency: 2666
> DRAM Voltage (CHA,CHB)
> DRAM Voltage (CHC, CHD) both 1.2v ?
> 
> And on other picture just change primary timings ?


Sorry didn't get notified about this post , just dropped in to see what was happening tonight , not sure if it helps since you have a Sabertooth and mine is the X99A-II but here is the short version Of my settings I keep handy for when I need to reset the bios or do a Clear CMOS.


KB


----------



## djgar

After updating to Win 10 2004 using the Media Creation Tool's ISO I now get no boot drive options in the FW Boot menu. I was using UEFI only for Secure Boot and CSM. No booting options show HOWEVER it boots correctly to Windows in UEFI mode and if I put a bootable disc in the optical drive it shows up as a UEFI DVD boot drive option and it boots from it by default. Very weird, but at least it's working.

Anybody else experience anything like this? My Strix Gaming is on the last FW 2101.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Nope 
I"ll clean install 1903 on 10900k 
New large builds have too many bugs bottom line best to let them sit for a while until after second/ third way of public access and let others do the beta testing


----------



## djgar

Other than the FW Boot drive option weirdness I've had no problems. OC has kept fine.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Which chip you have no system spec's in your signature.


----------



## djgar

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Which chip you have no system spec's in your signature.


Very weird it's not showing my sig:

Strix X99 Gaming, 6900K @4.600GHz, 32GB (4x8) G Skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR, XSPC Raystorm 2x RX360 L-Cooler
24x7: 100 Strap adptv: 46 mult, 100 BCLK, 3.6GHz 36x NB, [email protected] 14-14-13-32-1T, 1.41v DRAM,
vcore 1.395 turbo, vcache [email protected] offset, vccsa [email protected] offset, vccin 1.8, vccio 1.05, LLC +6
BIOS 2101, Win 10 Pro x64 2004


----------



## djgar

OK, now it's showing it!!!???


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Okay broadwell-e yep it's had all the fun hasn't it where as haswell-e has been uneventful 
Doubt I'll be installing 2004 anytime soon on x99 seeing it's about to be torn down and replaced with 10900k setup.
x99 to be set aside for a while starting tomorrow sometime


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

2004 working fine here on Bios 2101 in my mb.


----------



## djgar

GaToMaLaCo said:


> 2004 working fine here on Bios 2101 in my mb.


Your BIOS boot drive options show as usual? Are you using UEFI only in Secure Boot and CSM BIOS settings?


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

djgar said:


> Your BIOS boot drive options show as usual? Are you using UEFI only in Secure Boot and CSM BIOS settings?



Yup. UEFI only and CSM Dissabled. 

I used to have boot problems but they all gone away since I removed the optical drive. Now I only have 8 drives (3 SSD and 5 mechanical) and no more intermittent boot problems. 

I even have fast boot enabled which I didn't remember hahaha


----------



## djgar

GaToMaLaCo said:


> Yup. UEFI only and CSM Dissabled.
> 
> I used to have boot problems but they all gone away since I removed the optical drive. Now I only have 8 drives (3 SSD and 5 mechanical) and no more intermittent boot problems.
> 
> I even have fast boot enabled which I didn't remember hahaha


OK, changing CSM between UEFI only back UEFI + Legacy OS is what caused the switch in options. I'm getting too old for this


----------



## Kbird

2004 doesn't even want to install in my X99A-II, Blocked by M$ currently as it "not ready" , though it has installed on my older systems in the house .... No Rush though...

So what are you guys thinking of upgrading too , this 5820K is getting a bit long in the tooth so was think come Q4 a new system with maybe a Nvidia 3000 card maybe something to think about...

KB


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Kbird said:


> 2004 doesn't even want to install in my X99A-II, Blocked by M$ currently as it "not ready" , though it has installed on my older systems in the house .... No Rush though...
> 
> So what are you guys thinking of upgrading too , this 5820K is getting a bit long in the tooth so was think come Q4 a new system with maybe a Nvidia 3000 card maybe something to think about...
> 
> KB


I'll probably wait to the second batch of Ryzen 4000 cpus and mb. Or maybe Intel if they put their ***** toguether and launch something that doesn't leave you a regret feeling for its price or its performance.


----------



## Kbird

GaToMaLaCo said:


> I'll probably wait to the second batch of Ryzen 4000 cpus and mb. Or maybe Intel if they put their ***** toguether and launch something that doesn't leave you a regret feeling for its price or its performance.


I am admittedly not a Fan of AMD after a number of issues a few years ago, but Ryzen is certainly making a good case these days , with Core count being more important.

seems we have the same MB , so I guess something Else must be blocking 2004 from this system currently....

KB


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah I just put my x99 in hibernation for a z490 & 10900k into it's case 
This z490 will likely go into my entertainment system cabinet once I bench the crap out of it and I'll put x99 back together after.

I never tried to get 2004 if I did I'd just mount the iso and be done with it.


----------



## Kbird

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I just put my x99 in hibernation for a z490 & 10900k into it's case
> This z490 will likely go into my entertainment system cabinet once I bench the crap out of it and I'll put x99 back together after.
> 
> I never tried to get 2004 if I did I'd just mount the iso and be done with it.


That is actually the Combo I was thinking of but I wasn't sure the cost to performance ratio was worth it....

I don't usually force Feature Updates , and am currently not wanting to do a Clean Install either , so am happy to wait until M$ deems my Machine worthy


----------



## ThrashZone

Kbird said:


> That is actually the Combo I was thinking of but I wasn't sure the cost to performance ratio was worth it....
> 
> I don't usually force Feature Updates , and am currently not wanting to do a Clean Install either , so am happy to wait until M$ deems my Machine worthy


Hi,
10 core gaming chip 
Little disappointing so far thought default clocks would crush my old 7900x at 4.9 
It didn't so far 
7900x R20 4.9 was 6438
10900k R20 6280 or so but it's not set on all core more like by core usage... turbo to 5.1 so at the end clocks were dropping to 4.1 lol so it's needs all core... and see what happens.
Got os on a 2.5" 860 pro too and not an m.2 yet.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Kbird said:


> I am admittedly not a Fan of AMD after a number of issues a few years ago, but Ryzen is certainly making a good case these days , with Core count being more important.
> 
> seems we have the same MB , so I guess something Else must be blocking 2004 from this system currently....
> 
> KB


Take a look here: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/release-information/status-windows-10-2004 

There might be something that can relate to your system.


----------



## Kbird

GaToMaLaCo said:


> Take a look here: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/release-information/status-windows-10-2004
> 
> There might be something that can relate to your system.


thanks for the Link , nothing on the list , that I am immediately aware of will take another look though.

KB.


----------



## Kbird

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 10 core gaming chip
> Little disappointing so far thought default clocks would crush my old 7900x at 4.9
> It didn't so far
> 7900x R20 4.9 was 6438
> 10900k R20 6280 or so but it's not set on all core more like by core usage... turbo to 5.1 so at the end clocks were dropping to 4.1 lol so it's needs all core... and see what happens.
> Got os on a 2.5" 860 pro too and not an m.2 yet.


Thanks for the Info , appreciate it , I'll be interested to see the result from the final Build. 

KB


----------



## Jpmboy

update 2004 "broke" a homemade mod to Boinc that stopped deadtime between fetches. Need to do another regedit to get things back to "normal". Also some bluetooth glitches. Kinda like the regular nonsense with major updates. Also affected my wife's home/business rig... was the drive security (CSM vs UEFI). Stopped the updatges on my main rig.
Funny thing is, I'm running the next preview version on another x299 rig and it's fine. ugh.


----------



## ThrashZone

Jpmboy said:


> update 2004 "broke" a homemade mod to Boinc that stopped deadtime between fetches. Need to do another regedit to get things back to "normal". Also some bluetooth glitches. Kinda like the regular nonsense with major updates. Also affected my wife's home/business rig... was the drive security (CSM vs UEFI). Stopped the updatges on my main rig.
> Funny thing is, I'm running the next preview version on another x299 rig and it's fine. ugh.


Hi,
2004 on 10900k system media creation tool mounted the iso 
I only had 5 apps listed lol so it was a short trip before going back to 1909 not sure what ms is doing anymore frankly 
But that horrid new start menu is not going to fly 
Third party or never use it heck I'm a minimalist all apps only.


----------



## djgar

No problems with my 2004 update from Media Creation Tool ISO. Had excessive ESENT errors until updating Edge to latest stable version, now only 2 at boot time. Otherwise pretty much BAU. The SSD's backup image was 3 gigs smaller than usual.


----------



## ThrashZone

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 10 core gaming chip
> Little disappointing so far thought default clocks would crush my old 7900x at 4.9
> It didn't so far
> 7900x R20 4.9 was 6438
> 10900k R20 6280 or so but it's not set on all core more like by core usage... turbo to 5.1 so at the end clocks were dropping to 4.1 lol so it's needs all core... and see what happens.
> Got os on a 2.5" 860 pro too and not an m.2 yet.





Kbird said:


> Thanks for the Info , appreciate it , I'll be interested to see the result from the final Build.
> 
> KB


Hi,
Yep 5.1 all core was okay can't remeber what the r20 score was but it was higher than 7900x 
Subbed 5.3 r20 with 6949 on the r20 bench thread
Posted some other benchmarks on another forum 
Sky diver was stupid high along with 3Dmark night raid lol beat some 9900k's with 2080ti's 
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/47383225?

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/47383130?


Spoiler


----------



## Kbird

Hi , My X99A-II still hasn't been offered the 2004 Update , rest of computers in the House have it, even a 12 yr old GB EP45 MB based system and an ASUS netbook of the same age , this doesn't bother me that much , I tend not to force Updates unless I think they'll cure an Issue, which I didn't have until a few days ago, but if anyone has a clue to a possible WHY , it has not been offered 2004 that would be great?

The Issue that started 2-3 days ago is *Q-Fan seems to have stopped working in the BIOS* ( was always a B**** to setup ) . On Startup a couple of days ago I got the CPU FAN not detected Error and was forced into the Bios over and over as I played with Settings and trying running Optimise All. I've always had to run it 3-5 times in a row to get it to set the PWM Fans correctly, but I can't now, get it to set anything under 100% as the minimum Fan %, even then the Fan detection issue is not gone, so I have had to now set the CPU Fan to Ignore, and each Fan to Silent or Standard Mode, so the computer will boot into Windows.

I have not tried resetting or reflashing the Bios so far as I didn't see much point but will if others think it is the only possible cure, I will, as having to keep an eye on Fan Speeds etc is a PITA via Software.

Thx for any ideas on this one....

KB.


----------



## ThrashZone

Kbird said:


> Hi , My X99A-II still hasn't been offered the 2004 Update , rest of computer in House have it, even a 12 yr old GB EP45 MB based system and an ASUS netbook of the same age , this doesn't bother me that much , I tend not to force Updates unless I think they'll cure an Issue , which I didn't have until a few days ago , but if anyone has a clue to a possible WHY , it not offered 2004 that would be great?
> 
> The Issue that started 2-3 days ago is Q-Fan seems to have stopped working in the BIOS ( was always a B**** to setup ) . On Startup a couple of days ago I got the CPU FAN not detected Error and was forced into the Bios over and over as I played with Settings and tried running Optimise All, I've always had to run it 3-5 time in a row to get it to set the PWM Fans correct butI can't now get it to set anything under 100% as the minimum Fan % , even then the Fan detection issue is not gone , so I have had to now set the CPU Fan to Ignore, and each Fan to Silent or Standard Mode, so the computer will boot to Windows.
> 
> I have not tried resetting or reflashing the Bios so far as I didn't see much point but will if others think it is the only possible cure as have to keep an eye on Fan Speeds etc is a PITA vis Software.
> 
> Thx for any ideas on this one....
> 
> KB.


Hi,
Media creation tool for the iso 
Unblock it in properties 
Right click setup.exe and run as admin.
Disconnect from the internet.
Done after 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Kbird said:


> Hi , My X99A-II still hasn't been offered the 2004 Update , rest of computers in the House have it, even a 12 yr old GB EP45 MB based system and an ASUS netbook of the same age , this doesn't bother me that much , I tend not to force Updates unless I think they'll cure an Issue, which I didn't have until a few days ago, but if anyone has a clue to a possible WHY , it has not been offered 2004 that would be great?
> 
> The Issue that started 2-3 days ago is *Q-Fan seems to have stopped working in the BIOS* ( was always a B**** to setup ) . On Startup a couple of days ago I got the CPU FAN not detected Error and was forced into the Bios over and over as I played with Settings and trying running Optimise All. I've always had to run it 3-5 times in a row to get it to set the PWM Fans correctly, but I can't now, get it to set anything under 100% as the minimum Fan %, even then the Fan detection issue is not gone, so I have had to now set the CPU Fan to Ignore, and each Fan to Silent or Standard Mode, so the computer will boot into Windows.
> 
> I have not tried resetting or reflashing the Bios so far as I didn't see much point but will if others think it is the only possible cure, I will, as having to keep an eye on Fan Speeds etc is a PITA via Software.
> 
> Thx for any ideas on this one....
> 
> KB.


I'd do a clrcmos and reload one of your saved OC profiles (it seems you are using Q-fan from the UEFI, so best to clear it all out before)


----------



## Kbird

Jpmboy said:


> I'd do a clrcmos and reload one of your saved OC profiles (it seems you are using Q-fan from the UEFI, so best to clear it all out before)


Okay will give that a try as it's what I was thinking too ....... is there another way to run Q-Fan? maybe I've been missing something , I just know it's always been a PITA
and was even worse when AISuite III was installed as it would cause this same Issue every few Days. Is there a Q-Fan Tut. I should of been following or anything like that?

Thanks.....

KB


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah easy
Give the board a couple weak fans to mess with and connect all others to a manual controller


----------



## Kbird

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah easy
> Give the board a couple weak fans to mess with and connect all others to a manual controller


don't have a Fan Controller to do that currently but maybe an Option in the future.....

KB


----------



## ThrashZone

Kbird said:


> don't have a Fan Controller to do that currently but maybe an Option in the future.....
> 
> KB


Hi,
Worth it's weight in gold


----------



## Jpmboy

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah easy
> Give the board a couple weak fans to mess with and connect all others to a manual controller


^^ This! :thumb:


----------



## Kbird

Kbird said:


> The Issue that started 2-3 days ago is *Q-Fan seems to have stopped working in the BIOS* ( was always a B**** to setup ) . On Startup a couple of days ago I got the CPU FAN not detected Error and was forced into the Bios over and over as I played with Settings and trying running Optimise All. I've always had to run it 3-5 times in a row to get it to set the PWM Fans correctly, but I can't now, get it to set anything under 100% as the minimum Fan %, even then the Fan detection issue is not gone, so I have had to now set the CPU Fan to Ignore, and each Fan to Silent or Standard Mode, so the computer will boot into Windows.
> 
> I have not tried resetting or reflashing the Bios so far as I didn't see much point but will if others think it is the only possible cure, I will, as having to keep an eye on Fan Speeds etc is a PITA via Software.
> 
> Thx for any ideas on this one....
> 
> KB.


So after trying a CLR CMOS and even a Bios Reflash and building my OC Settings again nothing changed, and it was only while running Opt. Defaults, that it would set the CPU fan to anything but 100% , in Opt. Defaults it set the Fan to 20% on low and Mid but if I tried to adjust either, at all, they both flipped back to 100% again. 

I had noticed through all this that the CPU OPT Header RPMs were set as expected (1000-3000 rpm) but wasn't sure why? since, it's supposed to be a copy of the CPU Fan Header yet the CPU Fan was showing RPMs from zero to 19000 +/- 200 RPM in HWFinfo ( yes 19000  ). So for no real reason and out of Ideas, I decided to tie 3 of the 4 AIO RAD Fans to the CPU OPT Header instead and I then replaced the CPU Fan itself with a new one, since I had one on the Shelf still from another build , and it's all working again...which seems strange as the Original Fan is still working Fine it seems but somehow must have lost just the RPM Sensor part perhaps? , at least I can't think of another reason.

KB.


----------



## Jpmboy

Kbird said:


> So after trying a CLR CMOS and even a Bios Reflash and building my OC Settings again nothing changed, and it was only while running Opt. Defaults, that it would set the CPU fan to anything but 100% , in Opt. Defaults it set the Fan to 20% on low and Mid but if I tried to adjust either, at all, they both flipped back to 100% again.
> 
> I had noticed through all this that the CPU OPT Header RPMs were set as expected (1000-3000 rpm) but wasn't sure why? since, it's supposed to be a copy of the CPU Fan Header yet the CPU Fan was showing RPMs from zero to 19000 +/- 200 RPM in HWFinfo ( yes 19000  ). So for no real reason and out of Ideas, *I decided to tie 3 of the 4 AIO RAD Fans to the CPU OPT Header instead* and I then replaced the CPU Fan itself with a new one, since I had one on the Shelf still from another build , and it's all working again...which seems strange as the Original Fan is still working Fine it seems but somehow must have lost just the RPM Sensor part perhaps? , at least I can't think of another reason.
> 
> KB.


what are the AMP ratings for each of the Fans? remember, the CPU fan header has a limit of 1AMP afaik. If that has been exceeded for any length of time, the header may foul or straight out blow.


----------



## Kbird

Jpmboy said:


> what are the AMP ratings for each of the Fans? remember, the CPU fan header has a limit of 1AMP afaik. If that has been exceeded for any length of time, the header may foul or straight out blow.


Hi JPM , You are correct abou the 1A on the CPU Header , I did check that and the Fans are rated as 0.25A (max) each , two were linked with built in Y connector and put on the CPU Header and two were on the CPU -OPT header , not sure if 3 on the OPT Header now is pushing it 0.75A total or not?

*I am running the Original Arctic Cooler 240 AIO Cooler not the new Ver.II.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Got my x99 sabertooth plastic back on and ready for mounting in my entertainment center on a new test bench still waiting on it
Using my copper heatkiller vrm water block now that I returned my 299 mark 2 that got toasted a bit when my psu and cpu went out a little while back
Heatkiller 4 pro on cpu for now might put the spare ek brass magnitude on it later
3200c14 4x8gb kit still 
x99 system has been down every since I installed the z490 in x99's case.... only one with office on it besides my little laptop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Kbird said:


> Hi JPM , You are correct abou the 1A on the CPU Header , I did check that and the Fans are rated as 0.25A (max) each , two were linked with built in Y connector and put on the CPU Header and two were on the CPU -OPT header , not sure if 3 on the OPT Header now is pushing it 0.75A total or not?
> 
> *I am running the Original Arctic Cooler 240 AIO Cooler not the new Ver.II.


yeah, .25A should be fine especially if they are PWM. DC fans can have a start-up voltyage/current demand of 125% of rating. PWM is constant voltage with varied duration (modulated) "Pulse Width" so they do not have a start up thing. Fan headers do die occasionally. That said, running rad fans off a dedicated manual or temp-sensor controller is the best way to go - using the water temp as the fan speed driver.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Motherboard model: Asus Rampage V Edition 10

UEFI Version: 2101

CPU: 6950X

Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: 32GB DDR4 

GPU: EVGA RTX 2080 Super

SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: 950 pro nvme 512gb X2

PSU: Cosair AX1200i

USB Devices (model/version number): Logitech G213 keyboard, Logitech G502 Mouse

Monitor: AOC AG352UCG


CPU Cooler: EK360 AIO

PC CASE: Cosair Obsidian 900D

Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes


My main question is about RBG. I am not a fan of it. My AIO has RBG fans. I just want to plug them in LOL. I only have the one 12v header on the board. I am looking for a recommendation to get a good 5v rbg controller. Everything else runs smooth as butter. I just built the system and I know it is old... I just love this board and cpu. Thanks for all the help in advance.


----------



## Jpmboy

KingKwentyne said:


> Motherboard model: Asus Rampage V Edition 10
> 
> UEFI Version: 2101
> 
> CPU: 6950X
> 
> Memory kit part number (s) and amount in GB: 32GB DDR4
> 
> GPU: EVGA RTX 2080 Super
> 
> SSD/HDDs/Optical drives: 950 pro nvme 512gb X2
> 
> PSU: Cosair AX1200i
> 
> USB Devices (model/version number): Logitech G213 keyboard, Logitech G502 Mouse
> 
> Monitor: AOC AG352UCG
> 
> 
> CPU Cooler: EK360 AIO
> 
> PC CASE: Cosair Obsidian 900D
> 
> Operating system: Microsoft Activated yes
> 
> 
> My main question is about RBG. I am not a fan of it. My AIO has RBG fans. I just want to plug them in LOL. I only have the one 12v header on the board. I am looking for a recommendation to get a good 5v rbg controller. Everything else runs smooth as butter. I just built the system and I know it is old... I just love this board and cpu. Thanks for all the help in advance.


Yep, I have the same board and CPU - it is very solid and quick (and seems to have a better PCIE bus than x299?) . Anyway, I've only used the RGB 5V from the Aquaero I have on that rig. I think any decent 5V rgb controller would work fine.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Just get lighting strips they have remotes too 

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811980001


----------



## KingKwentyne

Jpmboy said:


> Yep, I have the same board and CPU - it is very solid and quick (and seems to have a better PCIE bus than x299?) . Anyway, I've only used the RGB 5V from the Aquaero I have on that rig. I think any decent 5V rgb controller would work fine.





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Just get lighting strips they have remotes too
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811980001


 @Jpmboy - Thanks. Thats the thing I have never used one so I was looking for some suggestions. I have an EK360 AIO I really want it to connect to the usb on the motherboard. I dont think the 12v connector will give me the level of control I am looking for.
@trashZone - I had someone basically donate an RBG strip because I refused to get one lol. 

I just want to connect the rbg fans on the EK AIO and pump so I can at least have a matching color between the board, gpu and AIO.

Thanks for the responses gents.


----------



## rbys

So my friend gave me his old 5930K, DDR4 ram and a X99 Deluxe motherboard. I booted into the BIOS without any issue the first time. I then flashed the BIOS with the newest version and now I'm stuck with Q-code B6: Clean-up of NVRAM.

The system won't POST anymore, no display output etc.
​-I flashed 4 different BIOS with the BIOS flashback feature, 1 of them containing an EC firmware update.​-Removed all the DIMMs, reseated the DIMMs, tried to boot with only 1 stick of RAM.​-Pushed the Clear CMOS at least 20-30x times​-Removed the CMOS battery and PSU power plug.​-Tried a different kit of RAM​-Verified that TPU, EPU, XMP switches are all off​-Removed and tried to boot without a GPU​-Verified that the pins are in good condition on the CPU socket​​Any tips?
​​


----------



## davidm71

rbys said:


> So my friend gave me his old 5930K, DDR4 ram and a X99 Deluxe motherboard. I booted into the BIOS without any issue the first time. I then flashed the BIOS with the newest version and now I'm stuck with Q-code B6: Clean-up of NVRAM.
> 
> The system won't POST anymore, no display output etc.
> ​-I flashed 4 different BIOS with the BIOS flashback feature, 1 of them containing an EC firmware update.​-Removed all the DIMMs, reseated the DIMMs, tried to boot with only 1 stick of RAM.​-Pushed the Clear CMOS at least 20-30x times​-Removed the CMOS battery and PSU power plug.​-Tried a different kit of RAM​-Verified that TPU, EPU, XMP switches are all off​-Removed and tried to boot without a GPU​-Verified that the pins are in good condition on the CPU socket​​Any tips?
> ​​


Yeah you got to use a bios programmer usb stick to reflash. The NVRam must have been corrupted during the flash process. Recommend that if you go this 
route you back up the bios first using a programmer stick and save serial numbers, uuid numbers etc because your going to need it later. Anyhow go to
Winraid for assistance if you need further help.


----------



## rbys

davidm71 said:


> Yeah you got to use a bios programmer usb stick to reflash. The NVRam must have been corrupted during the flash process. Recommend that if you go this
> route you back up the bios first using a programmer stick and save serial numbers, uuid numbers etc because your going to need it later. Anyhow go to
> Winraid for assistance if you need further help.


What about this? BIOS Chip: ASUS X99-DELUXE | eBay Thats the BIOS / NVRAM chip right?

Im not sure if the uuid and serial number has any importance on an out of warranty product?

Thanks!


----------



## davidm71

rbys said:


> What about this? BIOS Chip: ASUS X99-DELUXE | eBay Thats the BIOS / NVRAM chip right?
> 
> Im not sure if the uuid and serial number has any importance on an out of warranty product?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not sure about how it would effect functionality of the board using an Ebay chip. Years ago I once did the same and used an Ebay chip
with out issues. However all the experts on the tech forums say that you should have the serial number programmed in somehow. Maybe
someone else could explain further.


----------



## Jpmboy

rbys said:


> So my friend gave me his old 5930K, DDR4 ram and a X99 Deluxe motherboard. I booted into the BIOS without any issue the first time. I then flashed the BIOS with the newest version and now I'm stuck with Q-code B6: Clean-up of NVRAM.
> 
> The system won't POST anymore, no display output etc.
> ​-I flashed 4 different BIOS with the BIOS flashback feature, 1 of them containing an EC firmware update.​-Removed all the DIMMs, reseated the DIMMs, tried to boot with only 1 stick of RAM.​-Pushed the Clear CMOS at least 20-30x times​-Removed the CMOS battery and PSU power plug.​-Tried a different kit of RAM​-Verified that TPU, EPU, XMP switches are all off​-Removed and tried to boot without a GPU​-Verified that the pins are in good condition on the CPU socket​​Any tips?
> ​​


did you try the bios recovery procedure according to the manual using the original disk/usb supplied with the board?


----------



## Desolutional

Did you reset to BIOS defaults *before* flashing the newer BIOS? Also you'll need to remove CMOS battery and PSU power for about 5 minutes for NVRAM to initialise - make sure to drain power by clicking the power button on the mobo a few times after removing PSU power. Boot with one stick of RAM like you have been doing, and only the GPU. Don't connect any SATA devices.


----------



## davidm71

rbys said:


> What about this? BIOS Chip: ASUS X99-DELUXE | eBay Thats the BIOS / NVRAM chip right?
> 
> Im not sure if the uuid and serial number has any importance on an out of warranty product?
> 
> Thanks!



If its a match for your motherboard get it. Get two for that matter. Also get a bios chip removal tool. First time I did it I bent a pin. Got to be careful. Also try all the other suggestions others have recommended first.


----------



## rbys

This motherboard is cursed. If you leave the board powered on long enough with the B6 error code (or any non-recoverable error codes I presume?) it will trigger a reboot and recovery process but not 100% of the time?

However, it goes back to B6: clean-up of NVRAM eventually. I'm not sure if the board is defective or if its the bios chip.


----------



## Desolutional

Definitely sure it is B6 and not BD?


----------



## davidm71

Ask over at Win-Raid. They'll be able to help you further. I personally would try a new bios chip.


----------



## rbys

Desolutional said:


> Definitely sure it is B6 and not BD?


100% B6.


----------



## Desolutional

You did change the CMOS battery for a known good one too?

And also, did you use the jumper to reset the CMOS? Unplug the PC, drain power, put CMOS jumper to reset position, leave for 15 mins, put jumper back, and plug power back in.

Also you need to remove the CMOS battery for at least a minute:





__





How to clear CMOS? | Official Support | ASUS Global






www.asus.com


----------



## sblantipodi

is there some info on the TPM2.0 module needed for Windows 11?
Does my X99 Deluxe supports TPM2.0 modules from Asus? If yes, what module should I buy?


----------



## KedarWolf

sblantipodi said:


> is there some info on the TPM2.0 module needed for Windows 11?
> Does my X99 Deluxe supports TPM2.0 modules from Asus? If yes, what module should I buy?


If you run this tool on your Windows 11 ISO before you make your install USB with it, it'll remove all TPM and secure boot requirements.

Edit: Just use Option 2.









Win 11 Boot And Upgrade FiX KiT


Win 11 Boot And Upgrade FiX KiT v3.0 Name: Win_11_Boot_And_Upgrade_FiX_KiT_v3.0.zip Mirror1: Win_11_Boot_And_Upgrade_FiX_KiT_v3.0.zip Mirror2:...




forums.mydigitallife.net


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> If you run this tool on your Windows 11 ISO before you make your install USB with it, it'll remove all TPM and secure boot requirements.
> 
> Edit: Just use Option 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win 11 Boot And Upgrade FiX KiT
> 
> 
> Win 11 Boot And Upgrade FiX KiT v3.0 Name: Win_11_Boot_And_Upgrade_FiX_KiT_v3.0.zip Mirror1: Win_11_Boot_And_Upgrade_FiX_KiT_v3.0.zip Mirror2:...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.mydigitallife.net


Second Edit: make an Windows 11 ISO with all the updates installed in it.









How To Use W10UI To Create Windows 10/Windows 11 ISOs With All Windows Updates Pre-Installed


Related Links. Remove Bloatware With Optimize Offline Note: If you are going to use Optimize Offline with your W10UI ISO, open the 'W10UI.cmd' and...




forums.mydigitallife.net





Debloat Windows 10/11. Just for this link for Windows 11 use this script, not the one in OP Release Generalization of the script and extended removal lists · gdeliana/Optimize-Offline









Optimize-Offline Guide - Windows Debloating Tool, Windows 1803, 1903, 19H2, 1909, 20H1 and LTSC 2019


I am out of options now, I always get a new error I think this script job is not for a noob like me perseverance and patience is what is needed Ran a...




forums.mydigitallife.net


----------



## litster

sblantipodi said:


> is there some info on the TPM2.0 module needed for Windows 11?
> Does my X99 Deluxe supports TPM2.0 modules from Asus? If yes, what module should I buy?


You may be able to run Windows 11 beta now. The CPUs supported by X99 motherboards are too old to run Windows 11 when it is finally released to the public.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ are you referring to the TPM aspect of Win11?


----------



## Involute

Newb here. Does anyone know the voltage and current supplied on the PLED and HDD_LED pins on the X99 Deluxe II?


----------



## acquacow

Anyone have an old x99 board lying around they would want to sell to me and ship to VA? I lost one of my memory channels on my x99 deluxe.

Thanks!


----------



## Kbird

acquacow said:


> Anyone have an old x99 board lying around they would want to sell to me and ship to VA? I lost one of my memory channels on my x99 deluxe.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry to hear that Aqua, but unfortunately I sold my X99 board last week to someone who had fried his Mobo overclocking the Ram somehow.

KB


----------



## JSHamlet234

acquacow said:


> Anyone have an old x99 board lying around they would want to sell to me and ship to VA? I lost one of my memory channels on my x99 deluxe.
> 
> Thanks!


Did you try remounting the CPU and cooler?


----------



## hudsontommy2030

KedarWolf said:


> If you run this tool on your Windows 11 ISO before you make your install USB with it, it'll remove all TPM and secure boot requirements.
> 
> Edit: Just use Option 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win 11 Boot And Upgrade FiX KiT
> 
> 
> Win 11 Boot And Upgrade FiX KiT v3.0 Name: Win_11_Boot_And_Upgrade_FiX_KiT_v3.0.zip Mirror1: Win_11_Boot_And_Upgrade_FiX_KiT_v3.0.zip Mirror2:...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.mydigitallife.net


I use windows 10 trying to update to windows 11 but finding it difficult

Sent from my Infinix X650 using Tapatalk


----------



## acquacow

JSHamlet234 said:


> Did you try remounting the CPU and cooler?


That, and then some... tried a few different cpus and DIMMs I have lying around, slot was dead on all of them. What's weird, is I can pull up CPU-Z and HWinfo and it can actually read the serial # and other info of the DRAM stick, but the bios or memory controller won't put the slot into the memory address space.


----------



## Jpmboy

acquacow said:


> That, and then some... tried a few different cpus and DIMMs I have lying around, slot was dead on all of them. What's weird, is I can pull up CPU-Z and HWinfo and it can actually read the serial # and other info of the DRAM stick, but the bios or memory controller won't put the slot into the memory address space.


It may simply be board failure. I have an R5E10 that's either dropped a channel or the 6950X IMC in it has failed. PM me maybe there's some cross testing to be done?


----------



## JSHamlet234

acquacow said:


> That, and then some... tried a few different cpus and DIMMs I have lying around, slot was dead on all of them. What's weird, is I can pull up CPU-Z and HWinfo and it can actually read the serial # and other info of the DRAM stick, but the bios or memory controller won't put the slot into the memory address space.


I've had that happen when a stick fails training. One last thing to try is to get some of those disposable gum brushes and clean the inside of the DIMM slots with 91% iso. The brushes have very soft bristles and fit perfectly.


----------



## acquacow

f


Jpmboy said:


> It may simply be board failure. I have an R5E10 that's either dropped a channel or the 6950X IMC in it has failed. PM me maybe there's some cross testing to be done?


Happens with my 5930k and a few other x99 CPUs I have lying around... it's definitely board-side.

I checked all my socket pins and they all look good/etc.

I may have to try cleaning the slot.


----------



## hudsontommy2030

Desolutional said:


> Definitely sure it is B6 and not BD?


Yeah.. it's B6

Sent from my Infinix X650 using Tapatalk


----------



## acquacow

In case anyone is troubleshooting pins/etc like I am, I made a thing that can help:


http://imgur.com/5Xk8lxQ


Also, I do have a flipped version for the socket that I made in excel as well if needed.


----------



## hemirunner426

acquacow said:


> Anyone have an old x99 board lying around they would want to sell to me and ship to VA? I lost one of my memory channels on my x99 deluxe.
> 
> Thanks!


You still looking for a board? I have a X99-A + 5930k combo.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## acquacow

hemirunner426 said:


> You still looking for a board? I have a X99-A + 5930k combo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


This MSI board I picked up seems to be doing just fine. I still have a dead DRAM slot on my ASUS x99 board, but I haven't had any issues running dual-channel either. System actually seems better all around in dual-channel mode. I haven't had any crashes/etc since my last set of posts.

I'd probably only pick up another x99 setup if it were super cheap at this point. The new Ryzen stuff is looking really tempting as an upgrade path for next year


----------



## xzamples

If anyone still has an x99 system collecting dust somewhere, I'm looking to buyone


----------



## Kimir

Been a while since I've been on the forum. 
I recently got an nvme drive to put on my rampage 5, but I can't see it in the bios. I was on the good old 1701 bios and the nvme submenu was grayed out.
Switched to the 2nd bios and updated it to the lastest 4901 and I still can't see the ssd and the submenu doesn't even exist on this bios version.
The ssd is a WD SN850x.
Any clue?


----------



## xkm1948

Kimir said:


> Been a while since I've been on the forum.
> I recently got an nvme drive to put on my rampage 5, but I can't see it in the bios. I was on the good old 1701 bios and the nvme submenu was grayed out.
> Switched to the 2nd bios and updated it to the lastest 4901 and I still can't see the ssd and the submenu doesn't even exist on this bios version.
> The ssd is a WD SN850x.
> Any clue?



Do you have CSM on? Try turning it off first.


----------



## Kimir

xkm1948 said:


> Do you have CSM on? Try turning it off first.


Yeah, I tried turning it off/on, and the same thing.
I bought a Crucial P3 (they have a nice compatibility check on their website) and it worked right away. 
For the time being, the WD is in my dell laptop, it's recognized in there. Latest firmware too. I saw many issues on the SN850 on WD forum.. I hope I won't have any when I put the SN850X on my next PC (thinking of upgrading finally, for AMD 7000 x3d).


----------



## xkm1948

Anyone tried the new ReBAR work around for X99 platforms yet?









GitHub - xCuri0/ReBarUEFI: Resizable BAR for (almost) any UEFI system


Resizable BAR for (almost) any UEFI system. Contribute to xCuri0/ReBarUEFI development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------

